# The Official Zimmerman Trial Verdict Thread



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

> Zimmerman files a lawsuit with the Court claiming he has suffered damages of "emotional distress" from an edited 911 tape that he claims made him him look racist -- but at the same time -- Zimmerman gives the Court his own edited version of same 911 tape by cutting out his own comment: "F'cking Coons"
> 
> Daily Kos: #Zimmerman Edits out "F'cking Coon" from 911 Tape He Filed with Court in lawsuit against NBC
> ... wow! ... Just wow!



Was this on the news? How many times is he going to lie to the court? Another Jodi Arias?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 10, 2013)

He never said fucking coons, he said fucking cold.  This was debunked a year ago.

It's amazing how you people with "Truth" in your handle are always the biggest fucking liars on the forum.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He never said fucking coons, he said fucking cold.  This was debunked a year ago.



Cold doesn't have a s on the end of it. And if he said fucking cold why did he leave it out of the transcript? And who says "fucking cold" you might say "it's fucking cold out here".


----------



## Yurt (May 10, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> He never said fucking coons, he said fucking cold.  This was debunked a year ago.
> 
> It's amazing how you people with "Truth" in your handle are always the biggest fucking liars on the forum.



lol...no kidding, this was so thoroughly debunked the OP poster should be ashamed for repeating it


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > He never said fucking coons, he said fucking cold.  This was debunked a year ago.
> ...



It was never debunked.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > He never said fucking coons, he said fucking cold.  This was debunked a year ago.
> ...



I've heard the tape myself repeatedly, dumb ass.  Go stick a dick in your mouth and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



What is it with right wing an their fantasy of gay sex? I heard the tape as well.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Then you have hearing problems. This has been gone over 6 ways from Sunday a year ago.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



why did he edit it out?


----------



## koshergrl (May 10, 2013)

Probably because what he submitted was just to show what the original tape was missing.

Doh.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Probably because what he submitted was just to show what the original tape was missing.
> 
> Doh.



what do you mean original tape? the police transcript has it on their records as " fucking (unintelligible) "


----------



## Yurt (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



are you kidding?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



No


----------



## Yurt (May 10, 2013)

CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'!

Read more: CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'! | NewsBusters


----------



## Yurt (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



lmao

you just posted yes and then edited your post before i could respond

you fail


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'!
> 
> Read more: CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'! | NewsBusters



CNN didn't say it was "cold" and that is not proof.  the guy on CNN cut off the s sound on the end of the word.

But the point is Zimmerman filed an edited version of the police transcript to the court.


----------



## koshergrl (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'!
> 
> Read more: CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'! | NewsBusters


 

Whoops, well this is awkward!

Perhaps zimmerman sneaked in there and edited that tape for nefarious purposes, too...


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because what he submitted was just to show what the original tape was missing.
> ...



So let me get this straight.  You start a thread claiming that Zimmerman edits out "fucking coons", and yet you also admit the original is "fucking (unintelligible)", proving there is no evidence he said "coons".


Wow.  You're a fucking genius.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I claim it was coons, Zimmerman edited out "fucking (unintelligible)" in the police transcript.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 10, 2013)

Zimmerman killed an unarmed teenager using a gun.  It matters not what he said on some tape, the facts are pretty clear.  He reported an incident to the authorities, he was told not to follow the victim.  Somehow he and the victim got into it, and he shot and killed the victim.

Murder in the Second Degree is the killing of a person by intent (he carried a gun, he was not hunting for game nor target shooting), but witout premediatation or deliberation or express malice.

He brought this on himself and if convicted should, IMO, suffer the consequences of prison without any mitigation.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'!
> ...





> CNNs Martin Savidge told Brooke Baldwin that audio forensics expert Tom Owen determined George Zimmerman said *punks on the 9-1-1 *call he made the night he shot Trayvon Martin, not a racial slur as has been previously reported.
> 
> I said have you asked George Zimmerman about that. *They said*, yes, they did, *George told them the words he used were f-ng punks *
> 
> CNN: Expert Reports George Zimmerman Said ?Punks?, Not Racial Slur | Mediaite



How awkward for CNN and Zimmerman.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Zimmerman is becoming quite the liar if you believe his lawyers.


----------



## Yurt (May 10, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Zimmerman killed an unarmed teenager using a gun.  It matters not what he said on some tape, the facts are pretty clear.  He reported an incident to the authorities, he was told not to follow the victim.  Somehow he and the victim got into it, and he shot and killed the victim.
> 
> Murder in the Second Degree is the killing of a person by intent (he carried a gun, he was not hunting for game nor target shooting), but witout premediatation or deliberation or express malice.
> 
> He brought this on himself and if convicted should, IMO, suffer the consequences of prison without any mitigation.



first off, killing an unarmed person is not always against the law.  secondly, what he said on tape does matter, because if he said fucking coons, zimmerman loses a lot of credibility and it could show he had motive.  

secondly, second degree does not always mean you killed a person with intent.  

thirdly, you don't know if he brought this on himself.  you're speculating and have convicted him before all the facts are known.  you are one of the  reasons we have a jury system in this country.  because assholes like you convict without knowing facts.


----------



## Yurt (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Zimmerman is becoming quite the liar if you believe his lawyers.



about the money...it does appear zimmerman has been a liar.  that will hurt him court.  as it should.


----------



## Stephanie (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So what if he did say coon? my gawd, petty


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is becoming quite the liar if you believe his lawyers.
> ...



He said (according to his lawyers) that his words were "fucking punks".


----------



## dilloduck (May 10, 2013)

I confess--I snuck in there and edited out "old coots". I'm sick of us old people being taken advantage of like that.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



not petty at all, shows his mindset and fits in with the context.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You sure ?


----------



## Stephanie (May 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



this case wouldn't even still be in the news if Obama and media didn't try to capitalize off it..

It's a LOCAL matter


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman killed an unarmed teenager using a gun.  It matters not what he said on some tape, the facts are pretty clear.  He reported an incident to the authorities, he was told not to follow the victim.  Somehow he and the victim got into it, and he shot and killed the victim.
> ...



I did not convict him; read my last sentence slowly.

  There are no facts in evidence, yet.  We do know from Zimmerman's statements what he said transpired on the day in question.  We do know that he was told to stand down by local authorities.  We know he was armed and the victim was not.  

And I know that you're a racist, dumb and an asshole; probative evidence exists in many of your posts.

*** Second Degree Murder Overview - FindLaw


----------



## theHawk (May 10, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Zimmerman killed an unarmed teenager using a gun.  It matters not what he said on some tape,* the facts are pretty clear*.  He reported an incident to the authorities, he was told not to follow the victim.  *Somehow he and the victim got into it, *and he shot and killed the victim.
> 
> Murder in the Second Degree is the killing of a person by intent (he carried a gun, he was not hunting for game nor target shooting), but witout premediatation or deliberation or express malice.
> 
> He brought this on himself and if convicted should, IMO, suffer the consequences of prison without any mitigation.



Yes the facts are pretty clear.  The teenager jumped him from behind and started bashing his head in.

Nice of you to ignore those facts, since they make it perfectly clear he acted in self defense.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

When JoJo is sentenced, there's always Zimmerman to discuss.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Trial starts June 10th, hearing on the 5th, 6th and 7th of June.   53 separate media entities are feverishly installing satellites, microwave and wireless dishes.

Should be a full-out circus.


----------



## 25Caliber (May 23, 2013)

The George Zimmerman trial is coming up quick.  The trial is set to begin on *10 June, 2013*.

*FROM THE AP:*
*SANFORD, Fla.  A new judge will hear how close lawyers are to being ready for trial in the murder case of a Florida neighborhood watch volunteer accused of shooting an unarmed teenager.

George Zimmerman, charged with second-degree murder, is not expected to be in court Wednesday for the procedural hearing.

Judge Debra S. Nelson was appointed to the case in late August after an appeals' court found that the former judge made disparaging remarks about Zimmerman's character and advocated for additional charges against him during a bond hearing.

The 29-year-old is charged with shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in February. Zimmerman has claimed self-defense and is pleading not guilty.*


*From:  Richard E. Hornsby, PA--*

Penalties for Second Degree Murder

The crime of Second Degree Murder is classified as a First Degree Felony and is assigned a Level 10 offense severity ranking under Florida's Criminal Punishment Code.

If convicted of Second Degree Murder, a judge is required to impose a *minimum prison sentence of 16¾ years in prison* and can impose any additional combination of the following penalties:

*Up to Life in prison.
Up to Life on probation.
Up to $10,000 in fines.
10/20/Life*

Under Florida's 10-20-Life law, a person who uses a Firearm to commit Second Degree Murder must be sentenced to a minimum-mandatory prison sentence of 25 years. [1]

Defenses to Second Degree Murder

In addition to the pretrial defenses and trial defenses that can be raised in any criminal case, specific defenses to the crime of Second Degree Murder are:

Excusable Homicide

The killing of a human being is excusable, and therefore lawful, under any one of the following three circumstances:

When the killing is committed by accident and misfortune in doing any lawful act by lawful means with usual ordinary caution and without any unlawful intent, or
When the killing occurs by accident and misfortune in the heat of passion, upon any sudden and sufficient provocation, or
When the killing is committed by accident and misfortune resulting from a sudden combat, if a dangerous weapon is not used and the killing is not done in a cruel or unusual manner.
Justifiable Homicide

The killing of a human being is justifiable homicide and lawful if done while resisting an attempt by someone to kill you or to commit a felony against you.

Self Defense

Also known as the justified use of deadly force, self defense is a defense to the crime of Second Degree Murder. Please view the Florida Self Defense section for more information.


----------



## testarosa (May 23, 2013)

Link to filed motions is here:

State v. Zimmerman (2012-CF001083-A) - .


----------



## Snookie (May 23, 2013)

Florida?  Oh hell yes, I do love a circus.

Bring on the donkeys.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For me, someone who doesn't have background on this case, this wikipedia article was very informative and a good overview of the case.  Just wanted to pass it along.

Also, yesterday there was a motion filed for a 6 week continuance.  Don't know if it was granted but that would put jury selection happening near the end of July rather than on June 10, 2013.


----------



## longknife (May 24, 2013)

*Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*

It just doesn't seem to go away, does it?



> The George Zimmerman defense team in the case of Trayvon Martin, whom Zimmerman killed during an altercation in March 2012 in Sanford, Florida, is contending that evidence of Martins possible drug use and gun involvement should be admitted into court. On Thursday, Zimmermans attorneys released pictures and texts from Martins cellphone, including pictures of a pot plant and of a gun, as well as pictures of Martin, smoke emanating from his mouth as he flips off the camera.



Read more @ Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted


----------



## martybegan (May 24, 2013)

longknife said:


> *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> 
> It just doesn't seem to go away, does it?
> 
> ...



I would think that all this is would be to clear evidence to rebutt any prosecutorial use of Travon's media-created biography, not as evidence to be introduced on its own. 

i.e. the prosecution uses pictures of him was 12 like the media did, and the defense replies with pictures of him when he is 17, etc.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 24, 2013)

I say let it all in.  Let in Zimmerman's 2005 assault arrest and everything else in his background AND let in evidence of Martin's drug use, school suspensions, and everything else in his background.  A trial is a search for the truth.  It should be up to jurors how much weight to give to each piece of evidence.  Let the jury decide what is relevant and what is irrelevant.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 24, 2013)

> *Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer *
> 
> 
> The three incidents took place in Orange County, Fla.
> ...



Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

longknife said:


> *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> 
> It just doesn't seem to go away, does it?
> 
> ...


Anyone who smokes pot deserves to be shot.  No brainer.  Case dismissed.

Support the dea.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > *Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer *
> >
> >
> > The three incidents took place in Orange County, Fla.
> ...



Z was only _standing his ground.._


----------



## Viv (May 24, 2013)

It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!

If GZ never got out of his truck, knowing the police are in route (as he was instructed and also per the regs of his "neighborhood watch" group) a senseless death would have been avoided.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

Viv said:


> It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> 
> If GZ never got out of his truck, knowing the police are in route (as he was instructed and also per the regs of his "neighborhood watch" group) a senseless death would have been avoided.



That was not supposed to get out


----------



## tjvh (May 24, 2013)

The only reason this case has any relevancy is that people are planning on using it as an excuse to get a new TV set they do not feel obligated to pay for.


----------



## Snookie (May 24, 2013)

tjvh said:


> The only reason this case has any relevancy is that people are planning on using it as an excuse to get a new TV set they do not feel obligated to pay for.



How did you find out about that?  That was not supposed to get out.


----------



## bornright (May 24, 2013)

tjvh said:


> The only reason this case has any relevancy is that people are planning on using it as an excuse to get a new TV set they do not feel obligated to pay for.



It will happen if Zimmerman is freed.  This is a reason to have a 30 rd clip if the police are not allowed to stop rioters such as has happened in the past.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com


Are they relevant? Should they be admissible? 

I'm on the fence, I imagine setting up his state of mind that day could be relevant. However, I wonder if angry texts with a girlfriend hours before his death "set up a state of mind"? Especially with teenager boys, being angry one min. with one person and totally fine the next with someone else is pretty common.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2013)

State of mind evidence should be admissible. Just like Zimmerman's phone call to police that day.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



Zimmerman and the evidence indicate that Trayvon returned rather then go inside. Zimmerman claims he attacked him and has the wounds to substantiate that claim. Trayvon's attitude and mood is relevant.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

I agree his state of mind is relevant. I'm just on the fence if texts sent eariler in the day where he was "hostile" to friends go to his state of mind.


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



it shows mind set and i would say it is relevant to the case.


----------



## Sunshine (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I agree his state of mind is relevant. I'm just on the fence if texts sent eariler in the day where he was "hostile" to friends go to his state of mind.



Well, maybe you won't have to be on the jury.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I agree his state of mind is relevant. I'm just on the fence if texts sent eariler in the day where he was "hostile" to friends go to his state of mind.
> ...



You made a funny!


----------



## martybegan (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



the only way this enters the courtroom is if the prosecution goes with painting Martin as a choirboy. If they try that, the defense has an open door to rebut that position.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Not really, Zimmerman followed someone who was not committing a crime. That's all I need to know.,


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

There are a lot of things on the phone that the defense wants added that I can't see as being relevant, pics of trayvon flipping off the camera, his wearing gold caps, not relevant IMO. I can see texts about fighting being relevant. Smoking weed and arguing with a gf, not really relevant unless the prosecution try's to paint a picture of trayvon that those thing refute.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> There are a lot of things on the phone that the defense wants added that I can't see as being relevant, pics of trayvon flipping off the camera, his wearing gold caps, not relevant IMO. I can see texts about fighting being relevant. Smoking weed and arguing with a gf, not really relevant unless the prosecution try's to paint a picture of trayvon that those thing refute.



They want to paint the victim in a poor light, it's like what they do in rape cases. In this case it doesn't matter, he wasn't found with a gun or drugs on him, and he wasn't committing a crime. 
Personally, I wonder why so many think that Zimmerman can use self defense, but not Martin. Someone following you could be considered a threat, and make one fear for their safety. So yeah, I never understood why some dont see that part of the situation. Is it because he is black? A teenager? Or not a legal gun owner?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of things on the phone that the defense wants added that I can't see as being relevant, pics of trayvon flipping off the camera, his wearing gold caps, not relevant IMO. I can see texts about fighting being relevant. Smoking weed and arguing with a gf, not really relevant unless the prosecution try's to paint a picture of trayvon that those thing refute.
> ...



ALLEGEDLY he did  attack Zimmerman and it was probably self defense in his eyes. He just should used a gun.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of things on the phone that the defense wants added that I can't see as being relevant, pics of trayvon flipping off the camera, his wearing gold caps, not relevant IMO. I can see texts about fighting being relevant. Smoking weed and arguing with a gf, not really relevant unless the prosecution try's to paint a picture of trayvon that those thing refute.
> ...



He had the time to go into his house. Instead he chose to return and attack a man for the simple act of walking down the street. He then threatened to use that mans own gun to kill him. Zimmerman has so testified. Witnesses place Tryvon on top pounding his head into the ground. Zimmerman's wounds confirm that Zimmerman and the witnesses were correct.

Why is it you ignore these facts? Inconvenient to your choir boy notion?> Zimmerman is credible Trayvon's position is not.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2013)

If they plan on bringing in anything that zimmerman said, thought, did, read, watched earlier that day or even before that day...then martin's info should also be brought in.


----------



## KissMy (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> They want to paint the victim in a poor light, it's like what they do in rape cases. In this case it doesn't matter, he wasn't found with a gun or drugs on him, and he wasn't committing a crime.
> Personally, I wonder why so many think that Zimmerman can use self defense, but not Martin. Someone following you could be considered a threat, and make one fear for their safety. So yeah, I never understood why some dont see that part of the situation. Is it because he is black? A teenager? Or not a legal gun owner?



You are a racist! Trayvon was not attacked or injured prior to being shot. He did not have a mark on his body other than the gunshot. Had no justifiable fear for his life.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The law doesn't specify one has to use a gun, and he wasn't old enough to own one legally. 
And if someone was follows me at night the way Zimmerman did I would feel threatened.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They want to paint the victim in a poor light, it's like what they do in rape cases. In this case it doesn't matter, he wasn't found with a gun or drugs on him, and he wasn't committing a crime.
> ...



So you are saying if someone followed you at night you would not be fearful? Be truthful.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

Can we stay on topic? 


This is about texts and pics on trayvons phone and the defense asking they be admissible. Not about what marks trayvon did or didn't have on his body.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Zimmerman was walking the streets? He has admitted to following him. 
If someone was following you at night you wouldn't be fearful? And we only have Zimmerman word that he was attacked first. No witness who saw the attack can pin point who attacked whom first. 
Plus Zimmerman followed Martin who had committed no crime. Martin would be justified in fearing for your life. And in Florida Law, one doesn't have to retreat if they fear they are in imminent danger. I would say someone following me would make me fear for my life, or that I might receive Bodily arm. But that just me, most honest people would agree with me.


----------



## Ravi (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...





> Other items taken from Martin's phone included text-message discussions of drugs and pictures of a gun and marijuana plants.


What does this even mean? If talking about guns is a reason for someone to kill you then half the posters at USMB could be logically killed with impunity.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Can we stay on topic?
> 
> 
> This is about texts and pics on trayvons phone and the defense asking they be admissible. Not about what marks trayvon did or didn't have on his body.



I think the only texts that could be of Any importance are the ones from the time of the incident. Trayvon isn't on trial.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They want to paint the victim in a poor light, it's like what they do in rape cases. In this case it doesn't matter, he wasn't found with a gun or drugs on him, and he wasn't committing a crime.
> ...



And who am I racist against?


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

I don't see how a picture of Trayvon holding a gun or talking about a gun matters. He didn't have a gun that night.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I don't see how a picture of Trayvon holding a gun or talking about a gun matters. He didn't have a gun that night.



Exactly


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how a picture of Trayvon holding a gun or talking about a gun matters. He didn't have a gun that night.
> ...



Any impression that the defense can legally give the jurors matters. The jurors are the only things that matter UNLESS the judge wants to REALLY get carried away.


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Then maybe he should used flight rather than fight reaction, and he could still be alive today.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Can we stay on topic?
> ...



DOH--but Zimmerman is---It's his right to present a defense. Is it going to hurt Martin's feelings or something ?


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Well, that's what this is about. The defense is asking for the texts/pics and the prosecution is arguing they aren't relevant.

The judge hasn't ruled yet.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Due process takes its time---hell this could only be a legal feint to effect another ruling on a similar issue. We'll all have fun being judge and jury tho--Hope the case lasts a long time.


----------



## Ravi (May 26, 2013)

I read a few articles about this and none of them said what the texts "the day he was killed" said. 

Anyone?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And maybe Zummerman shouldn't have followed someone who wasn't committing a crime. You guys always seem to forget that.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And why should he have to retreat when under the law Zimmerman didnt have to?


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Considering Zimmerman's attorney just requested a 2 month postponement I'd say you're gonna get your wish.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



no one on this earth wants this trial to take place.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I hope Zimmerman receives jail time, he deserves it.


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> FishfaceDeMarco said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



His own actions got him killed. If he had walked away, he wouldn't be dead.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Thank you, Judge Judy.


----------



## Ravi (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


huh? I sure do.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You don't think someone who followed a minor who had committed no crime with a gun playing wannabe cop deserves jail time?


----------



## numan (May 26, 2013)

'
I don't know why so many people are so hot to reach conclusions about this case, on the basis of so little knowledge of the facts and the law. 

Why not cultivate your garden and let the judicial process take its course?

Even if I were interested in this case, I would wait until after the trial and then study the proceedings.
.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

It is his actions that caused the incident to happen, not Martins


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> It is his actions that caused the incident to happen, not Martins



Are you saying if he'd run home, Zimmerman would have shot him in the back?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> It is his actions that caused the incident to happen, not Martins



That's a lovely opinion, Luissa. The guy still gets his day in court. Sorry


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He is guaranteed due process by our constitution. Holy shit, Luissa ? Don't you get it ?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > It is his actions that caused the incident to happen, not Martins
> ...



Are you saying it Zimmerman had not followed him it would have happened anyways?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Did I say he didnt? Holy shit, don't you get an opinion?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > It is his actions that caused the incident to happen, not Martins
> ...



Didnt I say he shouldn't? Last time I checked this was a discussion board not the justice department.,


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> FishfaceDeMarco said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The extent to which Zimmerman followed him has not even been established yet. How can you argue this point?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



Um how can you argue over the extent? He followed him, that caused the incident. If he had not followed him it would have never happened, that is a fact. Martin committed no crime, he didnt have a reason to follow him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You do--and then people get to respond to it. How can you offer an opinion when the facts haven't even been established ? I suspect you just defend the perceived victim no matter what the facts are.


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



_that _incident was over the moment that Zimmerman lost him. 

The incident that travon started that ended his life, is a different matter all together.

 travons mindset/ anger level/ teen angst is all part of the mind set of why he attacked zimmerman.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nope. 
Like I said in my original post. All I have to know is Martin committed no crime and Zimmerman followed him. The incident would have never happened if he didnt follow him. He has said that he followed him and they have a 911 tape stating he followed him. He is not a cop and was told not to have his gun when working block watch. 
He followed a minor with a gun, unprovoked with the minor committing no crime, plus the minor was not armed. That is all I need to know.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 26, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



You shouldnt be. 

Theyre irrelevant and prejudicial. 

Zimmermans on trial, not Martin; Martin is the victim, not Zimmerman.


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> FishfaceDeMarco said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Between the double-negative and the typo, I don't know what your question is.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 26, 2013)

I think Martin's state of mind on the day of the shooting certainly IS relevant as Zimmerman's.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You DO realize that Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch volunteer and saw someone who didn't live in the community, don't you? It was his purpose to be suspicious of anything out of place. We don't know how the confrontation went down, but we do have a witness who saw Martin on top of Zimmerman pounding his head into the pavement.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



Double negative? 
So I am guessing your answer is no, but don't want to admit it. Got it.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

And it's called autocorrect. If corrects to it a lot, but I usually can tell when someone doesn't want to answer question.. They bring up typos.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Thankfully, YOU won't be on the jury.


----------



## AmyNation (May 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> ...



So you don't see the judge siding with the defense? 

Can he order some of the texts admissible but exclude others?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> ...



no one is putting Martin on trial. The events of the evening are.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > FishfaceDeMarco said:
> ...



I think you need to look up what a double negative is.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



And what are those? Buying skittles? Walking? Being followed by someone? 
Being black?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Bashing Zimmermans head against the sidewalk ? You can't pretend Martin is so innocent that he wasn't even there.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Under stand your ground Martin doesn't have to retreat if he feels he is in danger, and can use deadly force. 
And the fight didnt happen until after Zimmerman followed him for no reason at night. Martin was fearful enough that he tried to lose Zimmerman, who was armed and following an underage child that didnt commit a crime.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Tell it to the jury---Martin was so afraid of Zimmerman that he called----his girlfriend ?
and then decided to beat the shit out of him ?  If you are standing your ground you better be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Why can't any of you get the Martin had not commit a crime and did not do anything that warranted being followed by a man carrying a weapon. It's like you guys block that out. 
So like I said, the texts from the time of the incident could be used in my opinion, but nothing else.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



But you don't think Zimmerman should  have been prepared for the consequences after following someone while carrying a gun?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No one has said he committed a crime. No one.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



That isn't how you are making it sound.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

Zimmerman was not on "watch" that night.  He was carrying his gun because he has a legal carry permit.  No one is mentioning what a high crime area this housing complex was.  There had been many burglaries and the modus operandi of some of the criminals had been to "case" the houses before they burglarized them.  Zimmerman was aware of this and he saw something so he said something and called the police.  The fact that Zimmerman was hypervigilant and Martin was hypersensitive played tragically in this whole event.

As for the texts, they are only relevant if the prosecution tries to bring state of mind evidence into court for Martin.  IMO


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zimmerman was not on "watch" that night.  He was carrying his gun because he has a legal carry permit.  No one is mentioning what a high crime area this housing complex was.  There had been many burglaries and the modus operandi of some of the criminals had been to "case" the houses before they burglarized them.  Zimmerman was aware of this and he saw something so he said something and called the police.  The fact that Zimmerman was hypervigilant and Martin was hypersensitive played tragically in this whole event.
> 
> As for the texts, they are only relevant if the prosecution tries to bring state of mind evidence into court for Martin.  IMO



I don't see how this case can be anything but state of mind. Zimmerman has gotta prove how he felt. ( and convince the jury of it. )


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



How so? Under Florida law if Trayvon had lived it wouldn't have mattered if Zimmerman lost him? 
And on who's word are we going on that he lost him? A man who can't bail out of jail due to lying?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Zimmerman will claim that Trayvon turned the tables, followed him and attacked him. Can you prove that none of that is true ?


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I don't see how this case can be anything but state of mind. Zimmerman has gotta prove how he felt. ( and convince the jury of it. )



Agreed.  But moods change and I don't believe the defense can use Martin's text messages from earlier that day to prove his state of mind unless the prosecution tries to admit evidence that Martin was, say, happy-go-lucky or carefree all day.  Know what I mean?  I don't think Martin's angry text messages hours before the incident have anything to do with what ultimately happened.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how this case can be anything but state of mind. Zimmerman has gotta prove how he felt. ( and convince the jury of it. )
> ...



agreed--I think that's why the defense asked for them---just in case the prosecution wants to try and use some other texts. Pre emptive.


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



the 911 tapes bear out that zimmerman said he lost him. 
The tapes bear out that zimmerman was going to meet the cops (at the mailboxes?) 

Which means travon decided to hunt Zimmerman and attack.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 26, 2013)

Yes, syrenn, that's the way I understand it also.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

I'm guessing that Luissa is using the scenario that Zimmerman scared Travon so badly that he feared for his life and anything he did after that he's not responsible for. Sorry Luissa but he had plenty of time and room to retreat.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I'm guessing that Luissa is using the scenario that Zimmerman scared Travon so badly that he feared for his life and anything he did after that he's not responsible for. Sorry Luissa but he had plenty of time and room to retreat.



Under Florida law he doesn't have to. 
And are saying if someone followed you at night you wouldn't be fearful?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Not really, Zimmerman followed someone who was not committing a crime. That's all I need to know.,



Ah, since when is following someone a reason for giving them a beating?  You seem to think that if someone who is being followed stops and assaults the person following them that they are somehow absolved of committing the crime of assault and battery.  Zimmerman had a reason to be following Trayvon Martin.  If they'd talked it out...there wouldn't have been the physical confrontation that led to the gun being used.  If Trayvon Martin had felt threatened he should have done what George Zimmerman did...call the Police.  He didn't DO that though...did he?  Nor did he go to the apartment just down the block.  No, he decided that he should physically confront the man who was following him.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that Luissa is using the scenario that Zimmerman scared Travon so badly that he feared for his life and anything he did after that he's not responsible for. Sorry Luissa but he had plenty of time and room to retreat.
> ...



If someone followed me at night I would head for somewhere safe AS I called the Police on my cell phone.  Trayvon Martin did neither.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that Luissa is using the scenario that Zimmerman scared Travon so badly that he feared for his life and anything he did after that he's not responsible for. Sorry Luissa but he had plenty of time and room to retreat.
> ...



ok---let's assume you're right about the law---Travon's thinking--I'm scared shitless so I'm going to track this dude down and beat the shit out of him. What is Zimmerman supposed to do under Florida Law ? Allow himself to be killed ?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



In the 911 tapes he asked the operators to call him once they got there so he could tell them where he was at. From the timeline of events he wasn't at his truck which is where he originally made the call. It is also noted on the 911 calls he had already followed Martin, then followed him again while on the phone. 
And under Florida Law Martin did not have to retreat if he feared imminent danger. In one case in Florida a man got off after shooting a man who was laying on the ground. 
If you can defend Zimmerman for using self defense after following an innocent minor, why can't you defend Martin for coming back after being followed by someone at night? 
If one can use that excuse, why can't the other?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Under Florida law he doesn't have to.. And from your answer I can assume your answer is yes. So that proves my point. Thanks.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



In that case we ended up with two men in fear of their lives----both had a right to protect themselves. Travon lost. Claiming that Zimmerman somehow started it and therefore caused it all is just BS.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Wouldn't he have caused the situation? Which would mean it was an imperfect self defense. He would get a lesser charge, but still face consequences.. Which is actually what I think should happen.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Oh Luissa. Florida law doesn't say that if your scared you can just go kill the person. It's far more detailed.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You scare me--I kill you--no problem---cmon Luissa


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



How did he not start it? He followed an innocent minor who was unarmed, while he himself was armed.
Of course he caused it, he followed someone who had not committed a crime. So you saying he didnt cause it is BS. 
If he had not followed Martin it would have never happened. That is a fact you cannot argue.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 26, 2013)

It backfired on Jodi Arias. You can't glean emotion from a few text messages. I't not a crime to text someone but it is a crime when Zimmerman was charged  with assault of a police officer and his wife.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Only one problem with your "scenario", Luissa...when Zimmerman agrees to meet the Police back by the front entrance to the gated community it's because he's lost the man he was following.  He isn't following Martin at that point...he's given up and headed back to his truck.

So what right does Martin have to go back and physically confront someone who is no longer following him?  How do you justify self defense when your "attacker" is walking away from you after calling the Police?  Why haven't YOU called the Police?  Why haven't YOU run the hundred yards or so to the front door of the condo you're staying in?  If I was scared of someone following ME at night that's what I would do...I damn well wouldn't go BACK to confront them.  Yet that's exactly what Martin did.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



In Florida you wouldn't have had a problem.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Is it hard for you guys to realize that under Florida law it doesn't matter that Zimmerman lost Martin? Under Florida law you are not required to retreat, once you feel imminent danger you have the right to use deadly force. 
Look up cases that have been dropped or the person was never charged under stand your ground, then you will get my point. 

I will state it again. If Martin feared for his life etc etc under Florida law he had the right to attack Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



If someone followed me at night I would be wary...not fearful.  I carry a concealed weapon and a cell phone.  The first thing I would do if an aggressive person approached me at night would be to inform them that I was armed and warn them to stay back.  The second thing I would do would be to call the Police.

If that person was no longer following me I sure as heck wouldn't go back to find them.  I would proceed to my house and wait for the Police to show.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Look up cases that were dropped due to the law.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Sorry--that's just not true.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Under Florida law you do not have to do that.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yes it is.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Why would Martin "fear for his life" from someone who was walking back to their SUV and no longer following him?  Or do you for some unknown reason think that once you feel threatened you have license to attack someone at a later time even though they are walking away from you?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Look up the case that were not --Seriously, the lengths that liberals will go to make an attacker a victim is amazing


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

To be blunt, Luissa?  I don't think you REALLY know anything about the applicable Florida statutes.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And the lengths cons will go to make a man who followed an innocent boy a victim are amazing. 
And I am not defending Martin, if you got my point, you would understand that I am pointing out that under Florida law he did nothing wrong. 


Look up these cases for starters. I have to go back to work. 

" People often go free under "stand your ground" in cases that seem to make a mockery of what lawmakers intended. One man killed two unarmed people and walked out of jail. Another shot a man as he lay on the ground. Others went free after shooting their victims in the back. In nearly a third of the cases the Times analyzed, defendants initiated the fight, shot an unarmed person or pursued their victim  and still went free"

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...s-some-shocking-outcomes-depending-on/1233133

I would start with the guy who pursued the victim and still went free. Then maybe you will start to get my point.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
History.&#8212;s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

So you're claiming that Martin "reasonably believed" that a man who was walking away from him talking on his cell phone to the Police posed a threat of "imminent death or great bodily harm"?  Really?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> To be blunt, Luissa?  I don't think you REALLY know anything about the applicable Florida statutes.



I think I understand how it's being used more than you do, to be blunt. 
Which is exactly the point I am trying to make. You guys are too busy worrying about my political beliefs and assuming my opinion, to realize that people who have done the very same things Martin did have gotten off or were never charged under the Florida law. 

And if I was confused by the law I would be in the company of Florida judges and politicians.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > To be blunt, Luissa?  I don't think you REALLY know anything about the applicable Florida statutes.
> ...



If he would have killed Zimmerman he might have gotten away with it------but he didn't. Now Zimmerman can get away with it.
Oh hell--I'll go as far to say that if Travon had crushed Zimmerman's skull and went crying to the cops we woulda walked . Just like OJ.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> So you're claiming that Martin "reasonably believed" that a man who was walking away from him talking on his cell phone to the Police posed a threat of "imminent death or great bodily harm"?  Really?



No I am not. I am claiming that someone following him could or would cause fear of imminent danger and under Florida law he would have gotten off even though Zimmerman might have retreated. 
I don't understand why it's so hard to understand? I guess if you guys actually looked up cases where people used the Florida law to get off you would get my point. It's not my fault you don't bother to do so.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I think Zimmerman as a case for imperfect self defense, since he caused the incident to happen.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Only in the mind of a bleeding heart


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> (1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
> (2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
> History.s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.



Now look up cases that have been dropped due to the law, then you might get my point. Freakin geniuses around here. 
Try not to spend so much time putting me down, and more time looking up how the law has been used.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Did he follow an innocent man?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

I may be a liberal, but no one who knows me as ever accused me of having a bleeding heart. There you go spending too much time assuming, and less time actually researching.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You follow me---I crush your skull and you can't try to stop me--you have to just lie there and die


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you're claiming that Martin "reasonably believed" that a man who was walking away from him talking on his cell phone to the Police posed a threat of "imminent death or great bodily harm"?  Really?
> ...



Many on the right trying to make Martin the criminal, putting the victim on trial in the hope the jury will find some sort of de facto justification for the shooting, although the Zimmerman defense team is not pursuing a SYG ruling from the court.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Horsehit--I'm not saying Martin did anything illegal. I'm saying Zimmerman was justified in using lethal force as a self defence as defined in Florida law. Create strawmen elsewhere.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Look up imperfect self defense. 
And the fact Zimmerman is no longer using stand your ground.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I know what it is. I have no doubts that the primary concern in that Florida jurisdiction right now is how to handle the rioting when the verdict is read.
one guy killed another guy who was trying to crush his skull cuz he was skeered.


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I don't think MT was a criminal. I just don't believe he used common sense. He should have gone home.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you're claiming that Martin "reasonably believed" that a man who was walking away from him talking on his cell phone to the Police posed a threat of "imminent death or great bodily harm"?  Really?
> ...



"Imminent danger" isn't what the statute says, Luissa.  It's "imminent death" or "great bodily harm".  So which of those two would Martin have feared from someone walking away from him talking to the Police on his cell phone?

Like I said before...I don't think you understand the applicable law...and you just illustrated that I'm right.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



That's actually EXACTLY what I'm doing, Clayton because I believe that Martin's assault and battery on Zimmerman was indeed criminal.  The reason that Zimmerman's team isn't pursuing a SYG ruling is that a "self defense" defense fits circumstances of this case better than a SYG defense.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with understanding the law, it has to do with how it has been used and who has gotten off due to the law. Obviously you didn't look up any cases. So you have illustrated that you didn't read what I posted, and just assumed what I posted. 
And it has nothing to do with him walking away and everything to do With him following him.
Do me a favor, before you post again that I don't know what I am talking about, look up cases that have been dropped due to stand your ground on Florida. Geez, like I said before, a bunch of geniuses.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2013)

I'm wondering what the jury will make of all the evidence. If I were on the jury, I would be very suspicious of someone in fear of their life while following the follower after the follower stopped following and then attacking them, then winding up dead because the original follower had a weapon.

And yes, if someone were following me, depending on the situation, I would be wary of what was the intent of the person. But once I "ditched" that person, I damn sure wouldn't go back to follow them. I'd go home and call the cops since I don't have a cell. Oh. Wait. Martin had a cell, yet he called his girlfriend instead.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm wondering what the jury will make of all the evidence. If I were on the jury, I would be very suspicious of someone in fear of their life while following the follower after the follower stopped following and then attacking them, then winding up dead because the original follower had a weapon.
> 
> And yes, if someone were following me, depending on the situation, I would be wary of what was the intent of the person. But once I "ditched" that person, I damn sure wouldn't go back to follow them. I'd go home and call the cops since I don't have a cell. Oh. Wait. Martin had a cell, yet he called his girlfriend instead.



The poor guy was black--They can't call the cops because cops hate them.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Oh! And smart one you might look up what imminent danger means. I will give you clue, it is the same thing as great bodily harm. Tomato tomato. Lol 
I do love cons who spend more time calling people stupid then actually knowing what they are talking about. 







Tell me again how that isn't the same thing? 
Have you looked up any cases yet?


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2013)

And zimmerman is mexican. Or half. Or something. It has nothing to do with the actions both took that night. Zimmerman followed a guy that looked suspicious, then lost him. Martin was ambling along and ditched the guy following him. But then he went back.....and it doesn't matter what race either one was. He WENT BACK to either confront the guy following him, or to see where he was going so he could call the cops later, maybe. Nobody knows. Which is why we have to wait for the trial.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> And zimmerman is mexican. Or half. Or something. It has nothing to do with the actions both took that night. Zimmerman followed a guy that looked suspicious, then lost him. Martin was ambling along and ditched the guy following him. But then he went back.....and it doesn't matter what race either one was. He WENT BACK to either confront the guy following him, or to see where he was going so he could call the cops later, maybe. Nobody knows. Which is why we have to wait for the trial.



Dont' kid yourself--it's racial now.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And zimmerman is mexican. Or half. Or something. It has nothing to do with the actions both took that night. Zimmerman followed a guy that looked suspicious, then lost him. Martin was ambling along and ditched the guy following him. But then he went back.....and it doesn't matter what race either one was. He WENT BACK to either confront the guy following him, or to see where he was going so he could call the cops later, maybe. Nobody knows. Which is why we have to wait for the trial.
> ...



Only because you want it to be.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So true--this is exactly what I prayed for a couple of Christmases ago.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You think I and others are defending him because he is black, bleeding heart liberal and all that.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So kindly explain to me, Luissa the time table involved in YOUR concept of how this law applies?  If A follows B...you're saying that B has the right to attack A?  That just the act of following someone provides the excuse to commit assault and battery on another?

And let's say A is following B but then loses B and a period of time transpires.  Does B STILL have the right to commit assault and battery upon A at a later time?  How long (in your bizarre interpretation of the law) does this right hold up?  Five minutes?  Fifteen?  Half an hour?  Can I decide that I was in fear for my life a day later and give that stranger a beating then?  How does this all work in your "Alice Through The Looking Glass" world?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Zimmerman needs to go to jail cuz he scared a guy into beating the shit out him.

Is this what you want to happen ? Or do you think its the legal thing that should happen ?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Did you look up cases that were dropped due to the law? I see you are still having a hard time reading my posts. 
When you look up cases that have been dropped get back to me. 

And what are you talking about bizarre interpretation of the law? It has nothing to do with my interpretation, it has to do with how law enforcement and judges have already interpreted the law... Do what I have asked you to do... About ten times now and get back to me. FUCK!! I think I would rather bang my head against a wall, I would probably get farther.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No, I think you're attacking Zimmerman because he defended himself with a firearm.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Really? Why would you say that?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



no you're defending him because you think he's a victim and not responsible for anything.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



There's no question that there is confusion in the legal system over the interpretation of Stand Your Ground but because that doesn't apply in this case...since it's appears to be a much simpler case of self defense...then what is your point?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Oh, come on...the reason that the Zimmerman case has received so much attention is that it's being used as an example by both sides of the gun control controversy to stake out a position that the other side is wrong.

Are you honestly making the point that if George Zimmerman had cracked Trayvon Martin's head against the sidewalk and killed him that this case would have received the FUROR that it did from the far left?  Really?  This is ultimately about gun control legislation.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It obviously went over your head awhile ago. I am sorry.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



What does that have to do with me? You posted that assuming I have a problem with guns. Now I am asking why would you assume that. I haven't brought up gun control in this thread.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



That's not how blacks see it.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I thought it was because I hate guns?


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2013)

Should be an interesting trial.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Trayvon Martin was portrayed by the main stream media as this choir boy of a teenager senselessly attacked and killed by a gun wielding conservative vigilante.  That's the "narrative" that the media went with despite a lot of evidence to the contrary.  George Zimmerman was given a label as was Trayvon Martin.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



that was the other guy--pay attention,woman.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Okay, fine...

If I've misread your stand on gun control law, Luissa?  Correct me with what your views are on the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

What DO you think my rights should be as an American citizen when it comes to carrying a gun for self protection?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Should be an interesting trial.



Stay home when the verdict is announced.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> What DO you think my rights should be as an American citizen when it comes to carrying a gun for self protection?



If you legally obtain it, go right ahead. 
And if you don't believe me that I don't have a problem with gun ownership then I have a cool picture of my five year old with the aid of my brother and a fence post shooting a gun. I don't mind showing you, you can't see either one's face. 
Oh! And like the majority of gun owners I agree with background checks. I will give you hint, my liberal mother was once apart of NRA. I also have a brother who was shot by a kid who illegally obtained the gun. Does that clear things up?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> What DO you think my rights should be as an American citizen when it comes to carrying a gun for self protection?



Dildo should jinx you.

I just realized I haven't called him dildo once in this thread!! Awww the memories. I miss the old days at USMB.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2013)

I don't miss those days at all.


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




and zimmerman says ...he lost him.... simple. That means gone. No longer in his sites. No longer following him.  

There is no imminent danger travon. 

however when travon decided to follow and attack.... that is imminent danger to zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What DO you think my rights should be as an American citizen when it comes to carrying a gun for self protection?
> ...



ok woman--ain't there a USMB law that says I can do something to you if you do something to me ?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What DO you think my rights should be as an American citizen when it comes to carrying a gun for self protection?
> ...



That's rather vague, Luissa.  "Go right ahead" means what?  That I'm allowed to carry concealed weapon?  You're fine with gun "ownership" as long as background checks are performed, as am I but what's your stand on how a gun can be used once you own it?  Do I have the right to defend myself with that gun?


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I have no problem if you carry a concealed weapon legally. Does that clear it up?


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




i dont think for one second that travon was scared he was being followed. I think he was pissed as hell he was being followed and wanted to teach zimmerman a lesson by beating the crap out of him.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You going to call me silly Sally? I think that is what it was? Lol


----------



## Oldstyle (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



LOL...not really!  You're OK for me to "buy" a firearm...and you've got no problem if I "carry" a firearm...but what's your stand on my right to use that firearm if someone is threatening me?


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You deserve worse but I may have come with something lame like that.
I'll text you what I really think---oh wait---


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



A man shot another man stealing his car here, I agreed with the man who shot the car thief. 
In the Martin case if Zimmerman had been defending himself on his property and had Martin committed a crime that posed a danger to Zimmerman on Zimmerman's property then I would be on Zimmerman's side. 
I don't agree with someone using his gun when he followed a innocent boy playing wannabe cop. I also don't think he should spend 20 years in prison. I believe he should receive some jail time for his part in causing the incident to happen. Yes Martin probably attacked him, but it would have never happened if he had not followed a boy who had committed no crime.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I think Gunny came up with that. Lol


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Don't try to scare me like that or you're doomed.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Peggy


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Never would have happen if Martin hadn't returned to face a man that he was supposedly so afraid of---horse shit.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Never would have happened if Zimmerman had not followed him.


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



never would have happened if there was not a problem with break-ins in the neighborhood where they needed a watch for anyone who 

_did not belong or looked suspicious. _


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So it's against the law to wear a hood, look at houses and walk down a street? 
And if he looked suspicious he should have called the cops and nothing more.


----------



## Zona (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Not really, Zimmerman followed someone who was not committing a crime. That's all I need to know.,


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




its not against the law to follow people either.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Martin was a dumb ass--Why the hell didn't he just get the hell outta there ? Your "boy" tried to be some macho bad ass and take the white boy out but he fucked up---white boy had a gun.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And they needed to watch out not follow and play wannabe cop. Which I am sure is what law enforcement probably tells block watches nothing more. I know here, the sheriff has told people to report suspicious activity and nothing more.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



My boy?


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



yeah, got to watch out for those mexicans.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Zimmerman should have called the police, he caused the incident to happen. No getting around that fact. If someone was following me at night I would see that as a threat.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



you called him a boy---just like the press likes to---what's a boy doing running around beating the shit out of Peruvians ? He fucked up and lost but his parents came out ok


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



following were a suspicious person is going _is_ watching out. 

its not as if he was brandishing a gun telling him to halt.... THAT would be a wannabe cop.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



And your boy tried to be a macho bad ass and follow a kid playing wannabe cop and now he is facing jail time.


----------



## dilloduck (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



uh--he did silly sally


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I am stating he should have never followed Martin.


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



not in my opinion. 

once he lost travon that incident was over. 

the second incident was when travon decided to search out, follow...and attack.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



He was told not to carry a gun during block watch, he also stated he wasn't on duty. Martin also had no idea why he was following, which is why he asked him why he was following him while on the phone with his girlfriend.
Fact is, if Zimmerman had done what he was told to do and called the cops and stayed back Martin wouldn't be dead and he wouldn't be in jail. He only has himself to blame.


----------



## Luissa (May 26, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Using many of the cases as an example that have been dropped in Florida due to the stand your ground law, the incident was not over when Zimmerman retreated. 
And how do we know that Martin threw the first punch when he came back? Are we going off a proven liars word?


----------



## syrenn (May 26, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



and travon only has himself to blame for his subsequent death. I have no sympathy for him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That's what happens when yo do some dumb ass thing and wind up dead. You aren't around to testify or anything. Better be sure of you self or your ass is grass.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



You have no sympathy for a boy who was unarmed and followed for no reason? That's cool.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



What about the dumb ass who is in jail? I doubt he will get off.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Holy shit--we need to have sympathy for someone who was followed ?  Are you back on the bong ?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



At least he's alive


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



oh come on... this was no wimp scared kid we are talking about... its a wanna be gang banger... 

i have no sympathy for a punk kid trying to turn the tables and beat the shit out of someone when he had.... gotten away.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Plus we only have the word of a man who is proven liar with a history of violence that Martin attacked him first. The only other witness to what actually happened Is dead due to man not doing what he was told to do and what he should have done.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The state of Florida would have if he had killed Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Once again, you've lost me...

You seem to think it's OK for George Zimmerman to shoot Trayvon Martin if Martin attacked him on Zimmerman's property but that Zimmerman somehow loses that right if he's just in his neighborhood?  Does that really make sense to you?


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



and we shall see what the state of florida has to say. 

as far as the texts... in my opinion they should be admissible.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



but you don't get---he FUCKED UP. Now you want Zimmerman to pay. Such typical liberal BS


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Zimmerman fucked up too, typical Con BS.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I think only the texts from the time of the incident, Martin committed no crime.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

You want to legally shoot people who follow you--admit it Luissa. Are people following you now ?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'd have to disagree with you, Luissa.  The "incident" as you refer to it was caused by a lack of communication between two people.  Zimmerman is at fault for not informing Martin that he was asking about him because he was part of the Neighborhood Watch.  Martin is at fault for not telling Zimmerman that he was staying with someone FROM the neighborhood.

Zimmerman DID call the Police.  Martin did NOT.  Yes, Zimmerman *followed* Martin but it was Martin *attacking* Zimmerman that caused the fatal shooting.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Assault and battery but he got killed before they could charge him.


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



that is not so cut and dry. I say travon did commit a crime and died in the process of committing that crime. 

you see it differently....


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Once again...you seem confused, Luissa.

You state that you think it's probable that Martin attacked Zimmerman...which is assault and battery...yet you're adamant that Martin committed no crime.  I'm not seeing how you rationalize that.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Plus if we are going to believe Martin a known liar why not believe the girlfriend? According to her original statement Zimmerman followed Martin two different times.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



According to Florida he did not.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Well duh---he's dead--they dont' give a shit.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

According to Florida law 776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
History.&#8212;s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.

So kindly explain to me how Florida law would excuse Martin from being charged with a crime?  Did Zimmerman threaten him verbally?  Did he brandish a handgun when he questioned Martin?  Did he get within a threatening "range" of Martin?  What is it that Zimmerman did BESIDE following Martin AT A DISTANCE that you think provides Martin with an excuse for assault and battery?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

This notion that because Zimmerman "followed" Martin that the teenager is therefore entitled to commit assault and battery against him has always mystified me.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

I mean I'm sorry...but that just isn't a legal reason to beat the shit out of someone.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I mean I'm sorry...but that just isn't a legal reason to beat the shit out of someone.



And what are the legal reasons for following someone who committed no crime while armed?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

I will say this, I might have a future stalker on my hands. I will for sure retreat and call 911. But I am a wimp. Lol


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> This notion that because Zimmerman "followed" Martin that the teenager is therefore entitled to commit assault and battery against him has always mystified me.



Did you look up cases that have been dropped under the Florida law?


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I'm sorry...but that just isn't a legal reason to beat the shit out of someone.
> ...



you dont have to have "legal reasons" to watch someone who looks suspicious. I caught a bank robber that way. 

If said suspicious person runs.... there is no law that says you cannot follow.


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I will say this, I might have a future stalker on my hands. I will for sure retreat and call 911. But I am a wimp. Lol


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> According to Florida law 776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> (1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
> (2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
> History.s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.
> ...



I don't know how it would excuse him of a crime, but it has for many people in the same situation Martin was in. One man shot a guy while he laid on the ground, another pursued an unarmed man and got off. So it would be safe to say Martin would have gotten off if he had killed Zimmerman.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



In some states Zimmerman would have committed a crime by following while armed, especially with Martin being killed.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I'm sorry...but that just isn't a legal reason to beat the shit out of someone.
> ...



It is not illegal to follow someone that you think may have committed a crime or may be about to commit a crime.  The fact that Zimmerman was armed only comes into play after Martin commits assault and battery against him.  Zimmerman didn't take out his gun until he was attacked.

This goes back to the concept of "imminent" danger, Luissa and it's there that your whole argument falls apart.  Martin has no fear of imminent danger if the man who was following him has given up and is walking away.  That would only come into play if Zimmerman was approaching him in a threatening manner.  Talking to the Police on your cell phone is hardly "threatening".


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



In what State is it a crime to follow someone while carrying a firearm that you are legally entitled to carry?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I will say this, I might have a future stalker on my hands. I will for sure retreat and call 911. But I am a wimp. Lol



Yeah, dude is full on creeper.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

You're just making stuff up at this point...


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Making up what?


----------



## Politico (May 27, 2013)

Everything should be seen. Relevance depends on what the jury thinks.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Making up what?



When you come up with statements like in some States it's illegal to follow someone while in possession of a legally owned gun then you're just making things up.  What State is that against the law in?

Once again people like yourself are trying to equate "following" with "attacking" and they are NOT the same!


----------



## tjvh (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I agree his state of mind is relevant. I'm just on the fence if texts sent eariler in the day where he was "hostile" to friends go to his state of mind.



Texts about smoking weed, and how many punches Trayvon got in his last fight are kind of relevant when you have people trying to paint Trayvon as a cute little black boy who was wrongfully murdered by George Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Someone like Truth Matters brings up an altercation that Zimmerman got into with an off duty police officer where the charge of assaulting a police officer was dismissed because Zimmerman didn't know he was dealing with a policeman...something that happened YEARS before the night Martin was killed as "proof" that Zimmerman is somehow a violent man...while texts by Trayvon from the very same DAY as the killing are deemed to be out of bounds because they may not have affected Martin HOURS later?  Pardon me but you can't have it both ways...


----------



## Ravi (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Since we don't know who attacked who, we don't know if Zimmerman was justified in using lethal force. I see your mind is already made up.


----------



## KissMy (May 27, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



We know Zimmerman was attacked due to physical evidence & witness statements that prove it. There is no proof that Martin was ever attacked or in fear of his life prior to the shot ending his attack on Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Take a look at the photos of Zimmerman.  Note that his hands have no abrasions on them.  It's obvious that he wasn't punching anyone with those hands.  Then look at his nose.  It's obvious that he got popped a good one right in the beak.  Then look at the back of his head.  Those are classic concussive lacerations...the kind of injury you receive when your head is struck by something.  All those things tell me that George Zimmerman got his ass beat by Trayvon Martin.


----------



## syrenn (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



holy shit!!! 

be careful and stay safe!


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I will say this, I might have a future stalker on my hands. I will for sure retreat and call 911. But I am a wimp. Lol



You love it.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No witness statement states who attacked whom first.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Take a look at the photos of Zimmerman.  Note that his hands have no abrasions on them.  It's obvious that he wasn't punching anyone with those hands.  Then look at his nose.  It's obvious that he got popped a good one right in the beak.  Then look at the back of his head.  Those are classic concussive lacerations...the kind of injury you receive when your head is struck by something.  All those things tell me that George Zimmerman got his ass beat by Trayvon Martin.



Doesn't mean Martin started it.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



But you already want Zimmerman to do time. How about waiting for some facts ?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How about you wait for the facts? I am not the one who has made up my mind on who attacked whom first. While you and a few other have stated a few times Martin attacked Zimmerman first.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



However you have already decided he should do time and accused him of being the sole cause of the entire confrontation. Biased much ?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Biased much? Zimmerman has stated he followed him, it wouldn't have happened if he had not followed him. Pretty simple. 
I wasn't the one sitting on his high horse trying to act like I had not made up my mind.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

The only thing I haven't made up my mind on is who attacked whom. Other than that I am pretty set on blaming Zimmerman for causing the incident to happen. Anymore questions?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The only thing I haven't made up my mind on is who attacked whom. Other than that I am pretty set on blaming Zimmerman for causing the incident to happen. Anymore questions?



That's good for now----but stay tuned. If I think of something else I want quick answers.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at the photos of Zimmerman.  Note that his hands have no abrasions on them.  It's obvious that he wasn't punching anyone with those hands.  Then look at his nose.  It's obvious that he got popped a good one right in the beak.  Then look at the back of his head.  Those are classic concussive lacerations...the kind of injury you receive when your head is struck by something.  All those things tell me that George Zimmerman got his ass beat by Trayvon Martin.
> ...



I'm just going with what makes sense.  If you've got two combatants...one of which is beat up and the other is shot fatally...it's common sense to think that the beating took place BEFORE the gun shot.  You want me to believe a scenario that's hard to picture...that Zimmerman attacks Martin but has no damage to his knuckles and Martin has no injuries other than the gun shot wound.  Sorry but that's hard to buy.  

What does make sense is that Trayvon Martin took exception to someone following him and decided to give that person a beating, not knowing that the man had a gun.  He punches Zimmerman in the face...doing the very obvious damage to his nose...takes him to the ground (where one of the witnesses says they saw a man "mounting" the other like a MMA fight and slamming his head into the ground...doing the damage to the back of Zimmerman's head.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If I tried to attack a teenage boy I would probably end up with all the marks too, and I am pretty strong.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The only thing I haven't made up my mind on is who attacked whom. Other than that I am pretty set on blaming Zimmerman for causing the incident to happen. Anymore questions?



You're still blaming Zimmerman because he followed Martin, Luissa and once again I have to point out that following someone is not criminal.  Hitting someone on the other hand *is *criminal.  I don't think George Zimmerman initiated the physical confrontation.  I think it's clear that was done by Trayvon Martin.

People who have the idea that you can blame someone for violence that's done to them simply because they didn't leave an area...are essentially blaming the victim for being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I haven't made up my mind on is who attacked whom. Other than that I am pretty set on blaming Zimmerman for causing the incident to happen. Anymore questions?
> ...



While you blame Martin who did nothing to warrant being followed.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



How is it that you are SO convinced that it was Zimmerman who attacked Martin?  He doesn't have any abrasions to his knuckles at all...Martin has no injuries to speak of other than the gunshot....yet Zimmerman is bruised and bloodied.  Somehow out of THAT...you've reached a conclusion that Zimmerman was the one who started the fight.  How do you arrive at that?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Being followed is not the same as being physically attacked.  What part of that can't you grasp?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I stated that I wasn't convinced a few posts back. I don't know how my post translates to being convinced. Lol 
I am convinced Zimmerman followed Martin who's only crime at the time was wearing a hood and looking at houses.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So at the point that Zimmerman is following Martin can we agree that NOBODY has committed a crime?

The crime takes place when one of the parties physically assaults the other.  Now who do you think it is that initiated that physical confrontation given the time line from that night?  If Martin WANTS to get away from Zimmerman he has ample opportunity...yet a confrontation takes place.  How does that happen if Martin is trying to avoid it?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.



Have you looked up cases that were not filed or dropped due to stand your ground yet?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

That's my problem with your contention that Zimmerman is solely responsible for what happened because he followed Martin...

When Zimmerman is on the phone with the Police telling them where to meet him, he's LOST Trayvon Martin.  He's not following him at that point.  He's headed back to his SUV to meet the Police.  

It's actually Martin who causes the physical confrontation by going BACK.  He was literally a few hundred yards from the condo he was staying at.  He could have been there in a matter of seconds...safe and sound.  But he wasn't!  He wasn't because he decided that he needed to get in the face of this guy who was hassling him.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.
> ...



Luissa, I *live* in Florida and have a concealed carry permit.  I'm quite aware of the applicable laws here.


----------



## Polk (May 27, 2013)

The character of the victim is not admissible evidence except to the extent if is relevant to some relevant of the crime or of a defense to the crime.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.



Au contraire.  I'm a small woman.  Say I'm out walking late at night...had to go check on a neighbor or something...reason doesn't really matter why.  This is America and I can walk around at night if I want to.

Someone starts following me.  That's going to scare me.  Maybe I even tell them to get away.  But they keep following.  And then they approach me.

I'm going to defend myself, right then and there.  And I have every right to.

As does a grown man, a little old lady, and anyone else...including a teenage boy.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.
> ...



Call the cops--holy shit WTF is wrong with you ?--yell for neighbors to help.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.
> ...




What if whomever is scaring you turns around and walk away from you? Are you going to defend yourself by attacking him once he is out of sight and you relocate him?
Probably not. But martin decided to go tracking his tracker. That is what got him killed.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You know, when you stalk people out on the streets at night, you have to expect them to defend themselves.  If Zimmerman wasn't stalking people at night, especially when he's been told to knock it off, those people wouldn't feel the need to defend themselves.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Y'all keep missing the point. He WENT LOOKING FOR ZIMMERMAN. There is no "defending oneself" if there is no threat. There was no threat!! Until HE went to the tracker who was LEAVING.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Cmon--he wasn't "stalking" him. He was watching to see what he was going to do--he called the police to report his actions. Martin was defending his ego--not his life. He lost both.


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Y'all keep missing the point. He WENT LOOKING FOR ZIMMERMAN. There is no "defending oneself" if there is no threat. There was no threat!! Until HE went to the tracker who was LEAVING.



That is what Zimmerman is claiming.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Ok. It's late at night. I am going to go to the worst neighborhood in LA with a huge prada bag and walk real slow. I know eventually someone is going to look and perhaps follow me a ways. I will let them. But when they turn around or stop to light up a cig or take swig of beverage, I am then going to turn around, walk up to THEM, and start smacking them with my prada bag. They pull out a gun and shoot me.
Or, I just might not smack them at all. They dared to "scare me", so fuck it. I'll just pull my 357 out of my prada bag and shoot their face off because they deserved it for upsetting me.

Sound about right?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-kno...ur-ground’-cases-you-should-know-about/14039/

Here is an article a few cases that have been dropped due to stand your ground in Florida and  in other states. 
If you go by this, Martin had every right to attack an armed man that was following him, and would have got off if Zimmerman actually retreated.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Have you looked up cases that have been dropped?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Well, if someone is stalking me, I'm damn well going to keep them in my sight.  If they stop for a moment to make a phone call, I'm going to keep an eye on them and their whereabouts.

Did Martin lose sight of him and then relocate him?  Do we know that for a fact?  Or was he hiding behind a tree, watching to see what Zimmerman would do?  Did Martin approach Zimmerman?  Do we know that for a fact?  Or did Martin simply call out to Zimmerman, "Hey man, why are you following me!?"  And then Zimmerman approached him?  Do we know for a fact?

The one thing we do know for a fact is that this teenage boy was minding his own businss, not doing anything wrong, and Zimmerman started harrassing him.  Even after the police told him not to follow the kid, he followed.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all keep missing the point. He WENT LOOKING FOR ZIMMERMAN. There is no "defending oneself" if there is no threat. There was no threat!! Until HE went to the tracker who was LEAVING.
> ...



Does not the police reports show he was on the phone stating he lost martin and was heading back to his vehicle? Which would back up zimmermans claim. Wouldnt it?

Like I said..interesting case. And I look forward to watching it unfold although I am not much of a trial watcher person.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Agreed. Lots of questions...no  answers.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?



Did martin know zimmerman was armed? Because if he did know...this puts a whole new twist on things, doesn't it?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all keep missing the point. He WENT LOOKING FOR ZIMMERMAN. There is no "defending oneself" if there is no threat. There was no threat!! Until HE went to the tracker who was LEAVING.
> ...



Right.  And I believe everything Zimmerman says.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?



I'm still trying to figure out why he didn't fucking call the cops or run away----attacking isn't the only option you know. STOOOPID


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I've seen analysis' of the evidence that suggests it backs up his claims and I've seen some that shows serious flaws and suggests the evidence refutes it.

I'm just pointing out that your argument is what the defense will claim, but its not a fact. The prosecutor will argue that the evidence shows no such thing.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?
> ...



It isn't. But I am failing to see how Zimmerman's only option was to follow a teenage boy who had committed no crime. Couldn't he have just called the Police before ever following the boy?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Zimmerman called the cops---Martin did not--Why ?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?
> ...



He had a holster, where was his holster? He said he pulled it out of his holster during the fight. From that my money would be on it being in full view in a belt holster.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He did after following the boy armed.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Why --didn't ----Martin---call ---the ---cops ?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Being followed by an armed man could make one feel they faced imminent death or bodily harmed. What part of that can't you grasp?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Why didnt Zimmerman call the Cops instead of following him? He was told before to not perform block watch duties while armed.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Never mind--you aren't honest enough to discuss this with.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

All this would never happened if Zimmerman had just called the Cops and not followed Martin. What is what most block watch members are told to do.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And you are? You can't answer my question, why should I answer your's. plus I have asked you and Oldstyle to look up cases that have been dropped due to stand your ground. Have you done that? I have asked about a hundred Times now. So who is really honest here? 
Plus you do not place any Blame on the armed man who followed a minor who had committed no crime. So you were saying?


----------



## Intense (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Not really, Zimmerman followed someone who was not committing a crime. That's all I need to know.,



He was Neighborhood Watch, in a troubled Neighborhood.  That is not a crime. You are excused from the Jury.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Martin didn't know Zimmerman was armed


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Intense said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, Zimmerman followed someone who was not committing a crime. That's all I need to know.,
> ...



He was told not to perform those duties while armed. He has also stated he was not on block watch duty that night. 
And it may not be a crime, but following someone armed could make one fear for imminent death or bodily harm.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



How do you know that? If the gun was accessible enough for him to grab during a fight. Wouldn't that probably mean it was probably easily seen by someone else?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

It would not matter to me whether I know for sure that my stalker has a gun or not.  They are still a threat to my life just because of the fact that they are stalking me.  And in this day and age, you can't rule out the possibility that they have a gun.  Which is why I don't think Martin approached Zimmerman.

It makes a lot more sense that Zimmerman approached Martin upon which Martin immediately went into defensive mode, as would I.


----------



## Intense (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> All this would never happened if Zimmerman had just called the Cops and not followed Martin. What is what most block watch members are told to do.



He did violate Neighborhood Watch protocol. Agreed. He did that by being Armed. Still, no law was broken. One should not testify to things they were not witness to, right. So, if you suspected a crime might be committed, would you get involved and act as an Eye Witness or walk/run the opposite direction? It's a fair question. There are a lot of different kinds of people out there. If you were attacked, how do you think Zimmerman would have reacted? Honestly? How do you think Martin would have reacted to you being in trouble? Which of the two do you think would have put Themselves at risk to help you?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Luissa---you have repeatedly claimed that Martin was scared shitless by an armed man who was following yet you can't even prove Martin knew Zimmerman even WAS armed.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

And according to Zimmerman Martin reached for the gun in his holster. 
"hot the teen in self-defense after Trayvon repeatedly knocked his head to the ground and reached for the gun Zimmerman wore in a holster. He has pleaded not guilty."
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news...ins-dna-not-on-gun-that-killed-him/57808396/1

Which wouldn't that mean it was probably a belt holster on full view for Martin to see?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Just did.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Intense said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > All this would never happened if Zimmerman had just called the Cops and not followed Martin. What is what most block watch members are told to do.
> ...



Why does that matter?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

And wouldn't by grabbing for it mean he knew he was armed?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What--difference--does--it--make?

Maybe he was caught up in the fear of the moment and just concerned with being safe.  And with that in mind, two reasons occur to me...1)  You don't want to distract yourself with a phone call, nor draw attention to yourself by making the phone call; and 2) It's going to take the cops a while to get there...you're main concern is your IMMEDIATE safety.  You'll call the cops once you're out of immediate danger.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

I will say this, I wouldn't have attacked an armed man. But I could see how one would feel they were in danger of imminent death or bodily harm, and if you go on cases dropped by stand your ground... Martin had every right to follow and attack Zimmerman.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Good point. Plus how much trust do you think a black male has in the Police?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



it makes a hell of a lot of difference--you might have help coming. He called his girlfriend--so much for the distraction BS. Immediate safety is running AWAY


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I once again call your attention to the applicable laws here.  You can only claim self defense if you're in eminent danger of serious bodily harm.  Just because someone is following you does not give you the right to attack them.
> ...



So let me ask you, Koosh...

If someone were following you and you were scared?  If you managed to lose that person by going around a building and then down a pathway that they didn't follow...would you then go BACK to confront them...or would you run the two hundred yards to your house?

That's what happened that night.  Zimmerman loses sight of Martin when Trayvon goes behind the row of buildings and goes to the right towards the condo he's staying in.  Zimmerman when he follows goes straight and loses Martin.  It's at that point that he's talking to the Police as he walks back to his SUV agreeing to meet them by the front gate of the gated community.

So if you had lost your pursuer?  Would you turn BACK to confront them when the safety of your house is right there in front of you?  That isn't something that a person does who is "afraid"...that is the action of someone who is looking for a confrontation.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He had an 18 minute phone call with his girlfriend. 
6:54 - 7:12  Martin has an 18-minute cell phone call with a girl (reported to be his girlfriend) which gets disconnected.[9][11]
7:09:34 - 7:13:41  George Zimmerman calls the Sanford Police Department (SPD) from his truck; total time of the call is 4 minutes 7 seconds.[12]
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin

He was on the phone with his girlfriend before he saw Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?



You're really not that bright, Luissa.

Do you not understand the concept of a "concealed weapon"?  You don't know someone HAS it because it's not in sight!  Trayvon Martin would only know that he was being followed by an armed man if Zimmerman had taken out his gun and brandished it.  Do you remember Trayvon saying anything to his girlfriend about a guy with a gun bothering him during their phone conversation?  I don't.  Think that wouldn't have been mentioned if he HAD seen a gun?  I'm pretty sure it would have come up.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Intense said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > All this would never happened if Zimmerman had just called the Cops and not followed Martin. What is what most block watch members are told to do.
> ...



Living, as I do, in a somewhat rough part of town, and having observed all kinds of people in my life, I would rather Martin came along if i was in trouble in the night, rather than someone like Zimmerman.

A long-time neighborhood watch dude in my part of the city was arrested a couple of years ago for raping a woman.  Yes, that's right, the son of a bitch picked up a drunk woman and drove her to a warehouse he had a key to and raped her.  He had worked in neighborhood watch for many years, was lauded by the cops, etc. etc.

Power corrupts.  

Based on my experiences with black teenagers around my part of town, I'd trust them more.  How many times have I seen them walking down the street and tensed up, only to have them flash me a big smile and say "Hello!" 

Of course, even though I don't know them they may know me as the crazy woman who walks around with two Dobermans and a stun gun and bear spray hanging off her belt, and God knows what else in that fanny pack.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



and neither one of them were  smart enough to call the cops ??


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> I will say this, I wouldn't have attacked an armed man. But I could see how one would feel they were in danger of imminent death or bodily harm, and if you go on cases dropped by stand your ground... Martin had every right to follow and attack Zimmerman.



You keep going back to this and your reasoning is completely skewed.

Martin does not have the right to follow *and attack* someone simply because he was initially being followed by the person.  Stand Your Ground law does NOT give you the right to do that.  I'm sorry but it DOESN'T.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?
> ...



Maybe he just hadn't seen the gun YET.

I don't know, some of the neighborhood watch types I've known like to let you know they have the gun, you know...accidentally push their jacket back a bit so the gun shows, that sort of thing.  If they didn't have the gun, they'd probably be flashing their penis. Oh, wait, that neighborhood watch guy I knew did both! lol  At least to that one poor woman he raped.  The one woman he raped that we know about, anyway.  I wonder how many of the local hookers were required to provide him with freebies in exchange for being left alone to ply their wares.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yeah, because those crazy neighborhood watch guys are MUCH more dangerous than teenagers in rough parts of town!!!  Do you have any concept of how stupid that statement is?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

OK, do you just want to meet with them at the mailboxes then? [3:42]

Zimmerman:

Yeah, thats fine. [3:43]

911 dispatcher:

Alright, George, Ill let them know youll meet them at 

Zimmerman:

Could you have them call me and Ill tell them where Im at? [3:49]


And why did Zimmerman change his mind and ask them to call him to see where he was at? Why didn't he go to the mailboxes where he stated his truck was parked? 

"Um, if they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the clubhouse and, uh, straight past the clubhouse and make a left and then go past the mailboxes youll see my truck. [3:10]"

http://phoebe53.wordpress.com/2012/03/26/zimmerman-911-call-transcript-trayvon-martin/


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Well in this case they were.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So let me get this straight...you think Zimmerman flashed his gun at Martin?  When do you think THAT took place, Sherlock?  Since Martin makes no mention of a gun to his girlfriend I think it's pretty obvious it didn't happen before he made that call...correct?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




omg


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I have a holster too. It is kept under my jacket. I don't flash it around.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



How would one known to grab for a gun if kept under a jacket? How would one easily access a gun kept under a jacket during a fight?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> OK, do you just want to meet with them at the mailboxes then? [3:42]
> 
> Zimmerman:
> 
> ...



Why didn't he go to the mailboxes?  Because he was confronted by Trayvon Martin who instead of continuing on to the condo he was staying in came BACK to where Zimmerman was.  It's the only scenario that makes any sense at all.  If he had simply continued on he would have been safely inside of that condo.  Then a simple phone call to the Police would have straightened out the problem he was having with George Zimmerman because the Police would have told him that Zimmerman was Neighborhood Watch and suspected him of being a burglar.  But that didn't happen...did it?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



God, but you people are clueless.  You can't wear a gun on a belt holster in full view.  That's against the law.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out how you think a person would not fear for imminent death or bodily arm when being followed by an armed man?
> ...



You really are not bright? How would one know to grab for a gun that wasn't in sight? 

Like I said before, you are too busy calling me stupid instead of looking up information. Zimmerman claimed he grabbed for his gun in his holster. How would he know to grab it if he had not seen it? Wouldn't one assume then he had a belt holster? 
When a cop wears a belt holster cannot you not easily see it?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Then how did Martin know to grab for it?


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




How? When the one attacks me and I fall to the ground and they start pounding my head in the pavement and my jacket falls open and they see the gun? Then they grab for it but I get it first and shoot his sorry ass?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



First of all, do we know for a fact that is what happened that night?  How do we know that?  Were there witnesses to that exact chain of events?  Did Martin just seek to gain an advantage over his stalker, get the element of surprise on his side?  Is that why he slipped out of sight?  Was his house really "right in front of him" or was it 200 yards away?  Which was it.  A lot can happen in 200 yards. 

If I felt I could safely make it back to my house without the person seeing where I went, I would certainly consider that.  But I sure don't want them seeing where my house is.  Then I'd never be able to relax, wondering if they're going to bust in some night.  I could see seeking an advantage in the street confrontation they've decided to initiate.  Circle round, disorient them, so that if they do make a move I'm ready.  

My main goal would be to get the hell out of there, but I don't want them to see where I'm going, jeopardize my family.  And I'm sure not going to trust that the police are going to do anything to ensure my safety because I tell them someone "was following me."  That much I know.


----------



## LockeJaw (May 27, 2013)

Anyone ever seen this animation of the events?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

And if you are correct and he did have another kind of holster, wouldn't that mean his jacket was open exposing the gun?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And if you are correct and he did have another kind of holster, wouldn't that mean his jacket was open exposing the gun?



no--it means you're guessing---AGAIN


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Go for it--take your chances in a fight---see how it works out for you.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You're not allowed to wear a "belt holster" like a Police Officer would have, Luissa.  A concealed carry weapon, by law has to be concealed from view.  If it isn't you're going to be arrested.  The holster that Zimmerman had goes down into the waistband of your pants.  I have one exactly like it.  It's designed that way so you CAN'T see the weapon.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 27, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



Are angry people truly fine the next minute?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



A jacket he zipped up after the events took place? 

I have also always wondered how Zimmerman didnt end up with blAck eyes. Last time I got hit in the upper nose I had a terrible black eye that lasted for over a month.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Was his jacket zipped when he first saw Martin?


----------



## AmyNation (May 27, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> ...



Good point.

But if he called his girlfriend a stupid bitch 8 hours before he died(and we dont know what they say, only that they were "hours" before and described as "hostile"), does that show his state of mind during the attack?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Here's an article about the neighborhood watch dude that was charged with raping the woman.  The article also mentions one of our local police officers who was also sexually assaulting women.

So, I'd be just of leery of a neighborhood watch  dude, or cop, approaching me in the night as I would a black teenager.  

Public safety stalwart jailed on rape charges | Crime | ADN.com


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



For the love of God!  You're not going to see the gun even if he's not wearing a jacket.  You put a small frame gun into a waist band holster and you're not going to get what is known as a "print" which means a recognizable shape of a gun beneath your shirt.  That's what that type of holster is DESIGNED to do.  Seriously...you need to bone up on this stuff, Luissa...you're ignorance is showing!


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Intentional Liberal Ignorance--we're wasting our time. Luissa will walk away claiming she wins. Classic example of why the two "sides" can't agree on anything.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here's an article about the neighborhood watch dude that was charged with raping the woman.  The article also mentions one of our local police officers who was also sexually assaulting women.
> 
> So, I'd be just of leery of a neighborhood watch  dude, or cop, approaching me in the night as I would a black teenager.
> 
> Public safety stalwart jailed on rape charges | Crime | ADN.com



You'd be just as leery of a police officer approaching you in a bad neighborhood as you would a teenager?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Well, it is better to avoid 100 fights than to win 100 fights.  So I try to avoid.  I usually stay inside at night.

But believe me, if I ever find myself in a position where I have to walk around outside at night...I'll be prepared to win the fight should one present itself.  I've got some payback I'd like to deliver for getting physically abused as a young woman.  And whoever messes with me now will do just fine as the recipient of that payback.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If it there was recognizable shape underneath his shirt in a waist band holder than how would he know he had a gun if his jacket fell open?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an article about the neighborhood watch dude that was charged with raping the woman.  The article also mentions one of our local police officers who was also sexually assaulting women.
> ...



Yes. I don't trust cops.  Especially since cops here seem pretty quick to shoot you if you don't "obey" them.  We've had a lot of people shot by cops just in the last year.

So I'd be a much easier target for a bad cop than a bad teenager.  I don't have to "obey" the teenager, I can just immediately lapse into self-defense mode if needed.  Hell, just to run screaming at the top of my lungs would probably work in that scenario.  He'd be like "Damn, I'm getting out of here, this woman's crazy!"  The cop...I have to be careful.  I run screaming, they might shoot me in the back.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



You just said that instead of going home to avoid a fight that you'd circle around and surprise your pursuer.  You need to slow down and think about the nonsense that you're spouting here.  

If someone is following you in a bad neighborhood you need to get someplace safe and call the Police immediately.  This notion that you can reap vengeance on someone NOW for abuse you took as a young woman is going to lead to you getting hurt badly or you doing something stupid to someone who's not done anything to you.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



And what are doing? 
A. You guys didn't look up what cases have been dropped  by stand your ground 
B. without looking it up you stated he called his girlfriend after it started, which isn't true 
C. You can't admit Zimmerman caused the incident by following Martin instead of calling the police
D. You guys love to bring up Martin's past but never mention zimmerman has attacked a Police officer in defending his friend, and also had a restraining order put in place in his past by an ex... 


And also where is Martin's blood all over Zimmerman? And how is someone following you not going to cause fear? 


Give me a break. We never agree because you guys criminalize the boy who had done nothing to warrant being followed.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



That's such a crock of shit!  Police are not quick to shoot you if you don't obey them.  They are quick to shoot you if you threaten them with a weapon.  If you don't then they are probably going to hit you with pepper spray or a Taser.  I've got so many friends that are Police and when I hear this kind of total bullshit it angers me beyond belief.  Most of them go out of their way not to have physical confrontations with anyone.  For the most part when it DOES occur it's because some drunk or drugged out individual or someone with mental problems leaves them no choice.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Sigh, you WOULDN'T know he had a gun...that's the whole idea of a waist band holster!


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



So how would he know to grab for it if his jacket fell open? You stated it would have been unrecognizable under his shirt in his waist band. So how would Martin known to grab it like Zimmerman claimed when his jacket fell open?


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



don't waste your time--she'll look at the other side


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Now you're claiming that Martin WASN'T talking to his girlfriend on his cell after his first encounter with Zimmerman?  Really?

You just keep piling one ignorant statement on top of another, Luissa...


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Unlike you, am I right? Give me a break and get off your high horse.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Um no smart one. I posted a few posts back where Martin was already on the phone with his girlfriend. 
Instead of calling me ignorant, follow the thread.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You may not be able to tell someone's wearing a concealed handgun under a tee shirt by looking at them but if you're wrestling around with them on the ground it's quite likely that you would FEEL the holstered gun.  I don't think Martin confronts Zimmerman if he knows that Zimmerman has a gun.  It's only common sense to assume that fact was discovered after the fight began.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Right now, we are all arguing over guesswork. Nobody knows nuthin' until the trial. And yes, that "we" includes myself.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So are you making the contention that Zimmerman flashed his weapon at Martin...yet Martin didn't mention the fact that the guy who was hassling him was armed with a gun?  Really, Luissa?  That's plausible to you?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Speaking of guess work... Why didnt Zimmerman go back to the mailboxes?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an article about the neighborhood watch dude that was charged with raping the woman.  The article also mentions one of our local police officers who was also sexually assaulting women.
> ...



And, yes, I was reminded just the other day when I was walking to work nearby and my route intersected the path of two young black dudes.  I was feeling cautious.  One of them had his earplugs in, rapping along.  The other saw me, and his eyes suddenly brightened.  "Hey are those your dogs, those two dobermans?" He asked.  "Those dogs are MONSTER!!!" He exclaimed. (the dogs weren't with me, but he'd obviously seen me with them before)  I said, "Well, yes they are mine, but they're actually very nice dogs."  "Oh, I know, I LOVE dogs," He said, "Those dogs are MONSTER, I can't believe those dogs!"  I then realized that "monster" was a compliment to the dogs. : )  We walked along together for a ways and he just wouldn't shut up about how awesome my dogs are.  He called me ma'am.

Someday maybe I'll learn not to stereotype.

And I mention the black dudes, because I think that's a lot what this Martin/Zimmerman thing was about.  Zimmerman saw a suspicious BLACK kid, you know how those black kids are.  And a lot of people continue that stereotype...Zimmerman killed the black kid but OBVIOUSLY it was the black kids' fault.

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Do you want to go off of what the girlfriend said? Because we can go there.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Maybe Zimmerman didn't flash the gun until AFTER Martin's call with his girlfriend was CUT OFF.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



fine--then don't claim he was already afraid-----your story has more holes in it that Obama stories.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

If you want to go off what his girlfriend said, we can... Because that would easily prove he was fearful and that Zimmerman is the one who found him again. 

""He said this man was watching him, so he put his hoodie on. He said he lost the man," Martin's friend said. "I asked Trayvon to run, and he said he was going to walk fast. I told him to run, but he said he was not going to run."

Eventually, he would run, said the girl, thinking that he'd managed to escape. But suddenly the strange man was back, cornering Martin.

"Trayvon said, 'What are you following me for,' and the man said, 'What are you doing here.' Next thing I hear is somebody pushing, and somebody pushed Trayvon because the head set just fell. I called him again, and he didn't answer the phone."
http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=15959017


----------



## KissMy (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There are witnesses who saw Martin attacking Zimmerman. There is physical evidence that Martin attacked Zimmerman. There is no physical evidence showing Zimmerman attacked Martin.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Eventually, he would run, said the girl, thinking that he'd managed to escape. But suddenly the strange man was back, cornering Martin.


I just love the little add on there.  LMAO


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Huh???  In my state, if you want to carry a weapon in plain view you can.  No permit needed.  You need a permit to carry a CONCEALED weapon, but that doesn't mean you have to conceal it, for crying out loud.  It just means you MAY conceal it if you want to.

What's a "concealed carry weapon."  That's silly.  The permit is not for a particular weapon.  The permit is for the right to carry a concealed weapon.  Any weapon you own may be carried concealed.  If you buy a brand new gun you can carry it concealed.  Each weapon is not designated a "concealed carry  weapon."  The permit is for YOU to carry a concealed weapon, not for the gun itself to suddenly be designated a "concealed carry weapon" that now must always be hidden from view.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



There are witnesses who saw them fighting.  I don't believe there were any witnesses who saw how it started, now were there?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



There is physical evidence that Martin and Zimmerman were fighting.  There is no physical evidence that Martin attacked Zimmerman without provocation.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Bingo--so there ya go--that's what a jury is going to be deciding on. Throw all the other shit out the window. The burden of proof is on the prosecution.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

Good Lord!  I'm supposed to be raking leaves.  Good-bye!  : )  Nobody better mess with me while I'm raking leaves, either!!!!  

One thing for sure, the new gang that just joined the forum are big trial watchers, so I'm sure they will have a thread going with a minute-by-minute accounting of this trial.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Eventually, he would run, said the girl, thinking that he'd managed to escape. But suddenly the strange man was back, cornering Martin.
> 
> 
> I just love the little add on there.  LMAO



Talk to Oldstyle, he is using the girlfriends testimony as to what exactly happened.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Good Lord!  I'm supposed to be raking leaves.  Good-bye!  : )  Nobody better mess with me while I'm raking leaves, either!!!!
> 
> One thing for sure, the new gang that just joined the forum are big trial watchers, so I'm sure they will have a thread going with a minute-by-minute accounting of this trial.  Should be interesting.




And we have our own thread.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Someone like Truth Matters brings up an altercation that Zimmerman got into with an off duty police officer where the charge of assaulting a police officer was dismissed because Zimmerman didn't know he was dealing with a policeman...something that happened YEARS before the night Martin was killed as "proof" that Zimmerman is somehow a violent man...while texts by Trayvon from the very same DAY as the killing are deemed to be out of bounds because they may not have affected Martin HOURS later?  Pardon me but you can't have it both ways...




Zimmerman's assaulting the police office was not dismissed because Zimmerman didn't know the officer in the process of making arrests wasn't a police officer.  The charges were eventually dropped because, up to that point Zimmerman had no arrest record for violence so he was routed into a Pre-Trial Diversion Program for first offenders requiring completion of anger management counseling.  The statement by the police officer clearly showed that he'd identified himself and shown Zimmerman his badge, so ya Zimmerman did know that the person was law enforcement.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




There is no physical evidence that I'm aware of that shows Martin attacked Zimmerman.  Zimmerman's statements are not "physical evidence".  If I may have missed such evidence, please outline it here.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Does not the police reports show he was on the phone stating he lost martin and was heading back to his vehicle? Which would back up zimmermans claim. Wouldnt it?
> 
> Like I said..interesting case. And I look forward to watching it unfold although I am not much of a trial watcher person.




The police report do not show that.  That was claimed by Zimmerman in his written, audio, and video statements.  The police did not state he lost Martin and was heading back.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




He departed the area of the unknown individual twice, prior to running away the second time her received an inbound phone call from Witness #8 and was in the process of talking to her.  (The timing of the inbound call is shown by comparing phone records and the dispatcher reportlogs/timelines.)  Martin was on the phone up to the point where the physical altercation started.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




IIRC, Zimmerman had a belt holster located on the right rear hip.  Such a holster would be covered and not visible with his jacket on.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And according to Zimmerman Martin reached for the gun in his holster.
> "hot the teen in self-defense after Trayvon repeatedly knocked his head to the ground and reached for the gun Zimmerman wore in a holster. He has pleaded not guilty."
> Prosecutors: Trayvon Martin's DNA not on gun that killed him ? USATODAY.com
> 
> Which wouldn't that mean it was probably a belt holster on full view for Martin to see?




Not necessarily, there are multiple scenarios.  One, Zimmerman displayed the firearm prior to the altercation.  Two, Martin was unaware of the firearm and because aware of it during the altercation.  Three, Martin was never aware that there was a firearm and didn't attempt to take it.

Everything doing with Martin's awareness of a firearm is only based on Zimmerman's statement.

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...




Phone records show that Martin's inbound phone call from Witness #8 occurred at 19:12 which was during Zimmerman's dispatcher call.

http://media.nbcbayarea.com/documents/call+log.pdf

>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



That is when the call ended, he had already been on the phone for 18 minutes


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> OK, do you just want to meet with them at the mailboxes then? [3:42]
> 
> Zimmerman:
> 
> ...




Zimmerman's truck wasn't at the mail boxes, hence the "go past the mailboxes".  Entering the development from the North you go past the clubhouse, past the mailboxes, and then Twin Trees Lane make a right turn (with no other option).  Zimmerman's truck was parked farther down Twin Trees Lane.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




What physical evidence shows who started the altercation?



>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > OK, do you just want to meet with them at the mailboxes then? [3:42]
> ...



It was parked at the curve, and he didnt go back either way. You are arguing semantics, when he didnt go back to either when he should have.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The call is "CUT OFF" shortly after the fight started.  Zimmerman may at that point have been going for his gun as Martin attacked him but I highly doubt it was to "flash" it at that point since he was getting his ass kicked...at that point he's going for his gun to try and save his life as Martin sits astride him and slams the back of his head into the ground.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

There is his truck at the curve, not farther down the lane.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




No, that's when the call was received, if you look in the right column you can see the duration was 4-minutes.  That means the inbound call was received during Zimmerman's dispatcher call.


Dispatcher Call Starts approximately 1900 (0 minutes, 0 seconds or 0 from inside his truck,
Zimmerman says Martin is coming toward the truck at approximately (19:12:00, 01:00),
Zimmerman says Martin has his hand in his waistband (19:12:05, 01:05) as the same time as phone records show an INBOUND call from the girlfriend at (19:12),
Zimmerman says he has something in his hand (19:12:26, 01:26), which may be Martin's cell phone (Good for Zimmerman),
Zimmerman make note that Martin has turned to run (19:13:09, 02:09),
Zimmerman exists the vehicle, you can hear the truck door opening and closing about 3 seconds later (19:13:11, 02:11),
You can hear wind noises now as Zimmerman begins following Martin and dispatcher asked Zimmerman if he was following him (19:13:14, 02:14),
You can hear Zimmerman acknowledges with "OK" that he heard the dispatcher say he didn't need to follow Martin (19:13:24, 02:24),
No other position information can be determined from the phone call which ended at approximately 19:15:11, 04:11).



>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And according to Zimmerman Martin reached for the gun in his holster.
> ...



For one they didnt find his DNA on the holster. Which doesn't prove a lot, but could mean something. 

Have you found anything on what position Zimmerman was in before he shot Martin? I read one article stating he was standing over Zimmerman. If that was true why didnt Zimmerman have more blood all over him?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




No, I'm defining where the truck was located - not semantics.  Undoubtedly Zimmerman continued away from the truck to the darkened area behind the houses after he acknowledged the dispatchers instruction only seconds after leaving the truck without continuing away from the truck.

The truck (and the mailboxes if you will) were to the West, Zimmerman moved to the East.

>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



That is when the call ended with his girlfriend. He was already on the phone with her before he went to the C store. They placed her phone call starting at 6:54 and lasting 18 minutes until 7:12. This is something I have already posted with a link.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> There is his truck at the curve, not farther down the lane.




Correct.  Now follow Twin Trees Lane back to the West where it curves North toward the development entrance.  The large building at that intersection on the west side of where Twin Trees Lane meets Retreat View Circle is the Clubhouse which is where the mailboxes are located.



>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



So why are you arguing with me again?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Oh, that's damning.  It's just as I always thought.  Martin was defending himself.  Martin turns to run and Zimmerman gets out of his truck and goes after him.  The son of a bitch.  If Martin managed to get the better of Zimmerman and had him down on the ground, that doesn't mean he wasn't acting in self-defense.  

If Zimmerman had just done as he was told, stay in his fucking truck and waited for the police, the kid would probably still be alive.  

I hope Zimmerman goes down for this, I don't like people like him prowling around my neighborhood, that's for sure.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And according to Zimmerman Martin reached for the gun in his holster.
> ...



In order for you to believe your Scenario #1 you would have to believe that even though Martin HAD seen a firearm being carried by Zimmerman...he didn't mention it during the rather lengthy phone call with his girlfriend.  Does that sound plausible to you?  I think the words "He's got a gun" would have figured in there somewhere!

Scenario #2 is entirely plausible and even probable.  If you're sitting astride someone's torso so that you can punch them in the head you're most likely going to have your legs pressed up against the sides of his hips or upper legs.  It would be very likely that you would have felt the gun.  As to whether or not you would identify it as a gun I have no way of knowing.

Scenario #3 is also entirely plausible except I would think that in order for Zimmerman to bring the weapon into play with someone straddling his body and shoot that person in the chest he would have had to have brought the gun in front of Martin and into his view.  Since there were no signs of Martin's DNA on the gun I would be of the belief that he didn't see the gun until it was too late.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > There is his truck at the curve, not farther down the lane.
> ...



Um, if they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the clubhouse and, uh, straight past the clubhouse and make a left and then go past the mailboxes youll see my truck. [3:10]

Either way he didnt go back to the mailboxes or his truck.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




From Zimmerman's descriptions, Martin's first punch was to his face which knocked him directly to the ground.  Then Martin climbed on top.  That would put Zimmerman and Martin in a chest-to-chest situation.  Witnesses also report that Martin was on top and that Zimmerman was on the bottom.

However there are inconsistencies, beyond the lack of blood on Zimmerman who was under Martin with that situation:

1. Zimmerman says he never went down the south sidewalk of the "T" and that Martin jumped him at the top of the "T".  Yet Martins body was 40-50 feet south.

2.  There was no GSR on Zimmerman's jacket from such a close struggle, which might indicate his arm was extended away from his body when the weapon was fired.

3.  The trajectory of the bullet was perpendicular to Martin's chest and pretty much centered, that would mean that Zimmerman had to extract the weapon from the right hip holster and maneuver the weapon between the chests and then cock his wrist "down" to achieve that trajectory.  For two people struggling, a more logical bio-mechanical outcome would have been to draw the weapon, rotate the elbow, place the weapon against the chest and fire.  The resulting shot though would have been more to Martin's side with a "rising" trajectory from lower right toward the "upper" left area of the chest cavity.​


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




Those were different phone calls.  The phone record already link shows an inbound call at 19:12 with a duration of 4 minutes.

I've posted a link to the phone record that was part of discovery.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




I'm not arguing, I'm correcting the misstatement of facts.



>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



He also stated he pulled his gun out and aimed. And if he and gone back to his truck or the mailboxes he would have been away from where Martin die. And didnt he state he was going to the back entrance? Which is also in the opposite direction of where he made the call and where his truck was at. 
I don't believe anything Zimmerman has said.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

What I got out of this case so far is A) Zimmerman is an asshole who should have listened to dispatch when they said to not follow Martin, and wanted to play "bad-ass-I-have-a-gun" along with the self righteous opinion of "I-am-a-part-of-neighborhood-watch-therefore-I-am-a-double-bad-ass" as entitlement to do what he did. Did he plan on the final results? I don't think so. Is he responsible? Yes.
B) Martin, in my opinion, was an asshole for not running to his home, not calling the cops, and going back to where Zimmerman "lost him" and confronting Zimmerman thinking he would be "a bad-ass-look-at-me", not knowing Zimmerman was armed. Did HE plan on the final results of his actions? Probably not. Is he responsible for his actions that night? Yes. 

In short..both were idiots.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




Correct, Zimmerman did not proceed back to the truck.  He continued to the East behind the buildings.  During the audio interviews he claimed it was to find a street sign.

However:

1.  There are no street signs behind houses.

2.  Street signs are mounted at intersections, the only (and closest intersections) were to the West and South, yet Zimmerman traveled East.

3.  If he was looking for a "house number", house numbers are not mounted on the back of houses and there were house numbers on the front of the houses lit by street lights and garage lights on the houses he walked around.​


>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Sorry I took go passed mailboxes and you will see my truck as to his trucks being by the mailboxes. That is how it sounded to me. When I give directions that is what I would mean if I worded it that way.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What I got out of this case so far is A) Zimmerman is an asshole who should have listened to dispatch when they said to not follow Martin, and wanted to play "bad-ass-I-have-a-gun" along with the self righteous opinion of "I-am-a-part-of-neighborhood-watch-therefore-I-am-a-double-bad-ass" as entitlement to do what he did. Did he plan on the final results? I don't think so. Is he responsible? Yes.
> B) Martin, in my opinion, was an asshole for not running to his home, not calling the cops, and *going back to where Zimmerman "lost him" and confronting Zimmerman* thinking he would be "a bad-ass-look-at-me", not knowing Zimmerman was armed. Did HE plan on the final results of his actions? Probably not. Is he responsible for his actions that night? Yes.
> 
> In short..both were idiots.




Do you have any evidence that shows that Martin "went back" as opposed to he stopped and Zimmerman approached him?

Any information (other that Zimmerman's statements) that shows that would be appreciated.


>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What I got out of this case so far is A) Zimmerman is an asshole who should have listened to dispatch when they said to not follow Martin, and wanted to play "bad-ass-I-have-a-gun" along with the self righteous opinion of "I-am-a-part-of-neighborhood-watch-therefore-I-am-a-double-bad-ass" as entitlement to do what he did. Did he plan on the final results? I don't think so. Is he responsible? Yes.
> B) Martin, in my opinion, was an asshole for not running to his home, not calling the cops, and going back to where Zimmerman "lost him" and confronting Zimmerman thinking he would be "a bad-ass-look-at-me", not knowing Zimmerman was armed. Did HE plan on the final results of his actions? Probably not. Is he responsible for his actions that night? Yes.
> 
> In short..both were idiots.



If he was running towards the back entrance which Zimmerman said he was doing,  and continued down the path he was on he would have reached the house he was staying at.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




That's OK, but we are talking about a Murder 2 case, so specifics are going to be important for the Jury to garner a sense of the events and sequence of the events that night.

Specificity will be important.

>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Well good thing this isn't his trial. Lol


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What I got out of this case so far is A) Zimmerman is an asshole who should have listened to dispatch when they said to not follow Martin, and wanted to play "bad-ass-I-have-a-gun" along with the self righteous opinion of "I-am-a-part-of-neighborhood-watch-therefore-I-am-a-double-bad-ass" as entitlement to do what he did. Did he plan on the final results? I don't think so. Is he responsible? Yes.
> ...



Nope, which is why I said this is going to be an interesting case and all anyone really knows so far is what has been put out there to read. Who knows what will pop up during the trial.
Like I said earlier...it's just my opinion. For now.


----------



## dilloduck (May 27, 2013)

Beyond racial divides and gun control I think the more important issue here is self defense. How far can one legally go in defending oneself and what definitition of fear entitles one to act to eradicate it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Beyond racial divides and gun control I think the more important issue here is self defense. How far can one legally go in defending oneself and what definitition of fear entitles one to act to eradicate it.



IMHO the primary question the Jury will be asked to asses first will be "who was the initial aggressor".

**IF** Zimmerman is viewed as the initial aggressor and Martin was defending himself, since he had to requirement to retreat under Florida's Stand Your Ground Law, can Zimmerman be held responsible for the actions that led to the confrontation.  If that is the case developed by the prosecution and the Jury buys it, then Zimmerman could be in trouble.

**IF**, on the other hand, the view is that Zimmerman's actions up to the confrontation were the actions of a reasonable person and Martin was the initial aggressor, then Zimmerman's actions with Martin as the aggressor put a much more favorable light on the outcome for Zimmerman.


********************

With that said, the physical, logical, and forensic evidence in some ways is not consistent with Zimmerman's stories after the fact.  However from the evidence released so far during discovery, the standard under Florida law for a Murder 2 charge seems difficult for the prosecution to achieve.


>>>>


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Someone like Truth Matters brings up an altercation that Zimmerman got into with an off duty police officer where the charge of assaulting a police officer was dismissed because Zimmerman didn't know he was dealing with a policeman...something that happened YEARS before the night Martin was killed as "proof" that Zimmerman is somehow a violent man...while texts by Trayvon from the very same DAY as the killing are deemed to be out of bounds because they may not have affected Martin HOURS later?  Pardon me but you can't have it both ways...
> ...



It was an undercover agent with the State ATF and Zimmerman didn't know he was law enforcement until after the confrontation began.  THAT is why the charges were dropped from assaulting an officer to "resisting officer without violence".  Zimmerman was trying to get into the Sheriff's Department at the time.  You really think that he would have assaulted someone he KNEW was law enforcement?  THAT is the story that was put out about him but as usual the news media got it wrong in their zeal to make him out to be the "dangerous racist".


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It was an undercover agent with a State agency responsible for business and alcohol enforcement (I don't remember if it was called "ATF").

Zimmerman was arrested for assault AFTER the officer who was in the process of making another arrest identified himself as an officer and showed Zimmerman his badge.  The charges were reduced because of acceptance into a pre-trial diversion program instead of processing him for a felony conviction.  The charges were reduced and finally dismissed after mandatory counseling.



> In 2005, Zimmerman, then 20, was arrested and charged with &#8220;resisting officer with violence&#8221; and &#8220;battery of law enforcement officer,&#8221; both which are third-degree felonies. The charge was reduced to &#8220;resisting officer without violence&#8221; and then waived when he entered an alcohol education program. Contemporaneous accounts indicate he shoved an officer who was questioning a friend for alleged underage drinking at an Orange County bar.





> That July, Zimmerman was charged with resisting arrest, violence, and battery of an officer after shoving an undercover alcohol-control agent who was arresting an under-age friend of Zimmerman's at a bar. He avoided conviction by agreeing to participate in a pre-trial diversion program that included anger-management classes.



Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News
George Zimmerman: Prelude to a shooting | Reuters



> Fuck You.



Zimmerman's response to the police officer after he identified himself.

http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/exhibit_list_redacted.pdf



>>>>


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

When Zimmerman pushed the man who he thought was harassing his friend he didn't know that the man in question was an undercover officer until AFTER he shoved him.  It's why the charge was downgraded.  But that wasn't what was reported by the media because they went after Zimmerman's reputation hammer and tong!  I ask you again, Watcher...do you think Zimmerman would have shoved someone he KNEW was an law enforcement official when he was attempting to join the Sheriff's Department?  All I ask of people is to use a little common sense here.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> When Zimmerman pushed the man who he thought was harassing his friend he didn't know that the man in question was an undercover officer until AFTER he shoved him.  It's why the charge was downgraded.  But that wasn't what was reported by the media because they went after Zimmerman's reputation hammer and tong!  I ask you again, Watcher...do you think Zimmerman would have shoved someone he KNEW was an law enforcement official when he was attempting to join the Sheriff's Department?  All I ask of people is to use a little common sense here.



The man who was questioning his friend for underage drinking? 
Kind of shows he reacts firsts and thinks later, doesn't it?


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Anger management class? Hmmm. Kind of puts a new spin on it all. But will that be allowed in court? Does the jury know? Hell, even I didn't know that part.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

His father was also a judge..... 
From my experiences Judge's kids get off easily. The month before I got a DUI after I didn't make a complete stop my friend got one after she hit a detectives car. My was dropped to a Neg 1 DUI and is still on my record, her's was dropped to non criminal and is off her record. It pays to have a Judge for a father.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Actually...it pays not to drink and drive.  Just be thankful you aren't having your character smeared by "journalists" with a narrative to sell like George Zimmerman did, Luissa!


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

The whole time we were being fed negative things about Zimmerman the fact that Martin was suspended from school because he got caught with marijuana and a pipe in his backpack and a large quantity of stolen women's jewelry wasn't deemed to be important.  Why?  Because it didn't fit the narrative being pushed that Trayvon Martin was this sweet teenager who wouldn't hurt a fly who go accosted by a white racist while he was doing nothing.

What Zimmerman originally told the Police was that Martin was checking out houses like he was up to no good.  Gee...and what was Martin suspended for...stealing?  How DARE someone accuse poor Trayvon of being anything but a saint!


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Actually...it pays not to drink and drive.  Just be thankful you aren't having your character smeared by "journalists" with a narrative to sell like George Zimmerman did, Luissa!



They would have a lot more than that. But I don't plan on killing anyone anytime soon. Plus what are they going to say? I got caught driving while drunk and I cooperative with the police?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The whole time we were being fed negative things about Zimmerman the fact that Martin was suspended from school because he got caught with marijuana and a pipe in his backpack and a large quantity of stolen women's jewelry wasn't deemed to be important.  Why?  Because it didn't fit the narrative being pushed that Trayvon Martin was this sweet teenager who wouldn't hurt a fly who go accosted by a white racist while he was doing nothing.
> 
> What Zimmerman originally told the Police was that Martin was checking out houses like he was up to no good.  Gee...and what was Martin suspended for...stealing?  How DARE someone accuse poor Trayvon of being anything but a saint!



I don't care what the media said. I tend to not believe half of what they write anyways. 
And either way, Zimmerman wasn't a cop, he shouldn't have followed Martin who had done nothing wrong at that point.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Of course you want to believe a man who lied about his finances along with having a history of violence.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually...it pays not to drink and drive.  Just be thankful you aren't having your character smeared by "journalists" with a narrative to sell like George Zimmerman did, Luissa!
> ...



If the main stream media needed to assail your character to further the narrative that they had decided was "correct" they would indeed have a lot more than that.  The old saying "There but for the grace of God, go I." comes to mind.  I think George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin have been swept up in the gun control controversy that this country is currently embroiled in and neither is being treated fairly.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2013)

Oy. Too many things to ponder. I will wait for the trial.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I am sure they would, but like I said I don't plan on killing anyone. I did walk down a street in Harlem which is known for crime with my hood on recently. So I guess there is that.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

And if I had killed someone, I would expect anything they said about me and would probably deserve it... Since the death would have been caused by my actions.


----------



## freedombecki (May 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What I got out of this case so far is A) Zimmerman is an asshole who should have listened to dispatch when they said to not follow Martin, and wanted to play "bad-ass-I-have-a-gun" along with the self righteous opinion of "I-am-a-part-of-neighborhood-watch-therefore-I-am-a-double-bad-ass" as entitlement to do what he did. Did he plan on the final results? I don't think so. Is he responsible? Yes.
> B) Martin, in my opinion, was an asshole for not running to his home, not calling the cops, and going back to where Zimmerman "lost him" and confronting Zimmerman thinking he would be "a bad-ass-look-at-me", not knowing Zimmerman was armed. Did HE plan on the final results of his actions? Probably not. Is he responsible for his actions that night? Yes.
> 
> In short..both were idiots.


 I believe the initial police report. It said Zimmerman was justified in everything he did and told the truth that was backed up by forensics evidence on the scene.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Of course you want to believe a man who lied about his finances along with having a history of violence.



And what exactly IS his "history of violence", Luissa?  Shoving away the arm of someone?  Is that the best you've got?  Because compared to George Zimmerman most people I know have a LOT more violent episodes in their "history's".  I played hockey and got in dozens of fights.  I took martial arts and competed in dozens of tournaments where I kicked and punched scores of people!  I've tossed so many people out of the night clubs I've managed over the years I've lost count.  Trust me when I tell you that most of those involved more than just brushing someone's arm away.  I shudder to think what the liberal press would do with my reputation if they needed to tear me down.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And if I had killed someone, I would expect anything they said about me and would probably deserve it... Since the death would have been caused by my actions.



You'd "deserve" to be lied about?  Really?  You'd deserve to have your reputation besmirched while the reputation of the person you killed was protected?  God, but you're a saint!!!


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you want to believe a man who lied about his finances along with having a history of violence.
> ...



Why did his girlfriend file a restraining order? Yes he counter filed afterwards, but I am guessing that would be they had a violent relationship. 
And where did you hear he only shoved his arm away? I have never read that. Have you seen the police report?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What I got out of this case so far is A) Zimmerman is an asshole who should have listened to dispatch when they said to not follow Martin, and wanted to play "bad-ass-I-have-a-gun" along with the self righteous opinion of "I-am-a-part-of-neighborhood-watch-therefore-I-am-a-double-bad-ass" as entitlement to do what he did. Did he plan on the final results? I don't think so. Is he responsible? Yes.
> ...




The initial police report wanted to arrest Zimmerman on a manslaughter charge because the lead detective didn't believe Zimmerman.

The forensic evidence wasn't available until weeks later.

Even the physical evidence was not consistent with Zimmerman's story.


>>>>


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And if I had killed someone, I would expect anything they said about me and would probably deserve it... Since the death would have been caused by my actions.
> ...



If I caused their death why would it matter what their reputation is?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



She filed a restraining order and he counter filed...both were granted.  So out of THAT you're assuming that they had a *violent* relationship?   Gee, knowing how ugly it can get when LOTS of people break up I'm not going to leap to that conclusion.  It could simply be they simply loathed each other and made the separation legal.

As for the police report?  Didn't you chastise others for not reading the string?  Oops...guess who obviously DIDN'T!


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Actually that was the story that was floated by the main stream media when they bought into the whole "racist police force" theory for why Zimmerman wasn't charged.  It was later refuted.  Zimmerman's story has always remained consistent despite being questioned on it REPEATEDLY.  It's why I believe him.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I have broken up with many boyfriends I have never had to get a restraining order. If they are married most legal separations do not need restraining orders. You are dead set on Zimmerman being a saint aren't you? 
And I read what you posted and others, I didn't see anything about him just pushing his arm out of the way. Care to show me?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Really, it has? I don't think you have looked into it much then. I think you want to believe him because he is a fellow gun owner. See how that works?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Everything I have read said he shoved the officer not shoved his arm out of the way. Please show me where it says that.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



It's in that last http, Luissa...anything else I can do to help get you up to speed on this?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Everything I have read said he shoved the officer not shoved his arm out of the way. Please show me where it says that.



Which goes to show that the sources that you've been getting your information from are the very ones that I stated had a narrative about Zimmerman that was based more on what they WANTED him to be...than what he actually was.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

You know...those same sources that insisted on running a picture of Trayvon Martin from years earlier that made him look like skinny apple cheeked cherub instead of some of the more recent ones that made him look like a thug?


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I thought you stated he didn't know it was a Law Enforcement Officer? And what does a short struggle mean? Maybe shoving? 

It sounds like he did a little more to him than push his hands away, and that he actually knew they were law enforcement officers. I will admit I haven't followed the thread closely in the last hour, did you admit you were wrong about that?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



I'm a big fan of most law enforcement officials, Luissa.  The only one's I'm not real keen on are the ATF folks, especially on the State level.  They used to pull things like coming into the club I managed, declaring that they thought there were under aged patrons being served and demanding that the bar be cleared as they carded each person leaving to make sure that they had proper ID.  So even though we carded religiously they would end up with six or seven people who stated that they didn't have any ID.  Why?  Because under aged kids only get in trouble for using a fake ID if they get caught with it by the police.  If they say that they never were carded (even though they were!) they are free to go and it's the bar that gets written up for serving minors.  When I say there was no love lost between the State Alcohol agents and bars I'm not exaggerating.  They acted like the Gestapo.  We had to spend big money on a photo system that recorded each ID that was given to us when we carded and even THEN those pricks would try to nail us for serving minors.  It's essentially a "raid" like in the old Prohibition days and the first moment of them were always a complete cluster you know what because they weren't in uniform and nobody knew what was going down.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



So you didn't admit you were wrong, got it.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

The law enforcement official claims to have identified himself...Zimmerman says he didn't do so.  The undercover agent turned someone pushing their arm away into an "assault of a police officer" charge.  It's typical behavior for them.  These guys are cowboys and they get off on the whole undercover bust thing.  The fact that the charge was reduced like it was should tell you that the assault charge was a joke in the first place.  The sad part is that it very well would have stuck if Zimmerman's father wasn't a judge.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The law enforcement official claims to have identified himself...Zimmerman says he didn't do so.  The undercover agent turned someone pushing their arm away into an "assault of a police officer" charge.  It's typical behavior for them.  These guys are cowboys and they get off on the whole undercover bust thing.  The fact that the charge was reduced like it was should tell you that the assault charge was a joke in the first place.  The sad part is that it very well would have stuck if Zimmerman's father wasn't a judge.



He got off because he entered a diversion program. And you are going to believe the word of a proven liar over an ATF agent... Because you don't like ATF agents? And assume he was lying?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



In what way was "I" wrong, Luissa?  I've taken so many fake ID's from kids over the years they would fill dozens of bushel baskets.  Youngsters want to get into bars.  Bar's want to keep them out.  If anything happens and it turns out a minor is involved it's the kiss of death.  You lose your license to serve alcohol which means you might as well lock the doors because you're done.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The law enforcement official claims to have identified himself...Zimmerman says he didn't do so.  The undercover agent turned someone pushing their arm away into an "assault of a police officer" charge.  It's typical behavior for them.  These guys are cowboys and they get off on the whole undercover bust thing.  The fact that the charge was reduced like it was should tell you that the assault charge was a joke in the first place.  The sad part is that it very well would have stuck if Zimmerman's father wasn't a judge.
> ...



No, I'm going to take the agent's report on what happened with a very large grain of salt having been on the receiving end of a few of those and knowing only too well the games that they play when they need to cover their asses.


----------



## Luissa (May 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



But you aren't going to take Zimmerman's account of what happened with a grain salt even though he has been proven to be a liar? 
Sounds legit.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



What has he testified to about that night that's been proven to be a lie?  Educate me!


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

People who ARE lying invariably trip themselves up because they can't keep their story straight.  George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night hasn't changed despite being questioned on numerous occasions.

In general, I take EVERYONE'S account about things like this with a grain of salt.  If only the main stream media had done that!


----------



## Luissa (May 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> People who ARE lying invariably trip themselves up because they can't keep their story straight.  George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night hasn't changed despite being questioned on numerous occasions.
> 
> In general, I take EVERYONE'S account about things like this with a grain of salt.  If only the main stream media had done that!



But on Wednesday nights broadcast, Zimmerman changed his story from what he told the dispatcher that night. He also said there was no way Martin was afraid of him. Heres part of the transcript prepared by FOX News:

HANNITY: Why do you think that he was running then?
ZIMMERMAN: Maybe I said running, but he was more 

HANNITY: You said hes running.

ZIMMERMAN: Yes. He was like skipping, going away quickly. But he wasnt running out of fear.

HANNITY: You could tell the difference?

ZIMMERMAN: He wasnt running.

HANNITY: So he wasnt actually running?

ZIMMERMAN: No, sir.

HANNITY: OK. Because thats what you said to the dispatcher, that you thought he was running.
http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/07/george_zimmerman_changes_story_fox.php?m=1


----------



## Esmeralda (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



From the article/link:  "The attorney for Martin's family, Benjamin Crump, said Thursday that evidence and other details -- like the defense's assertion that Martin had removable gold tooth caps -- are "irrelevant."

I think this stuff is irrelevant.  Using it is tantamount to saying a women who dresses provocatively deserves to be raped or a woman who argues with her husband deserves to be beaten.  Also, we can only conjecture on his state of mind at the time he was being follwed by Zimmerman. He may have been angry with someone else about something, but he may have also been alarmed and frightened by Zimmerman following him. This evidence should not be used to show his state of  mind as far as his response to Zimmerman because it is all speculation. Saying he had a specific state of  mind that would cause him to attack with and fight with Zimmerman is pure speculation.  There is no real, proveable evidence of that.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I agree his state of mind is relevant. I'm just on the fence if texts sent eariler in the day where he was "hostile" to friends go to his state of mind.



Of course they don't. It would be pure speculation to say they did.  Does a woman who has casual sex with a man she just met earlier in the day ask to be raped later in the day?  You are trying to make a causal chain that doesn't link up.


----------



## Ravi (May 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> When Zimmerman pushed the man who he thought was harassing his friend he didn't know that the man in question was an undercover officer until AFTER he shoved him.  It's why the charge was downgraded.  But that wasn't what was reported by the media because they went after Zimmerman's reputation hammer and tong!  I ask you again, Watcher...do you think Zimmerman would have shoved someone he KNEW was an law enforcement official when he was attempting to join the Sheriff's Department?  All I ask of people is to use a little common sense here.


Why is it that after you were presented the facts you simply ignored them and repeated something you want to be true? That's some serious willful ignorance you've displayed.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> People who ARE lying invariably trip themselves up because they can't keep their story straight.  George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night hasn't changed despite being questioned on numerous occasions.



Totally untrue.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I agree so much with this.  Why is it okay for Zimmerman to stand his ground when he is in fear of his life but not for Martin to do the same?  If someone were following me, with no provocation, at night, I would be very fearful for my life.  I think Zimmerman's attorneys are not using the stand your ground law because it could backfire, because we could say that's what Martin was doing too.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm wondering what the jury will make of all the evidence. If I were on the jury, I would be very suspicious of someone in fear of their life while following the follower after the follower stopped following and then attacking them, then winding up dead because the original follower had a weapon.
> 
> And yes, if someone were following me, depending on the situation, I would be wary of what was the intent of the person. But once I "ditched" that person, I damn sure wouldn't go back to follow them. I'd go home and call the cops since I don't have a cell. Oh. Wait. Martin had a cell, yet he called his girlfriend instead.



Once again, Gracie, you are saying what you would do in a situation you have never been in. In addition, you were not a participant in this specific situation and don't know what happened, unless you want to, without question or reservation, accept Zimmerman's version of events: a man who is a proven liar and someone who has assaulted people before.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (May 28, 2013)

If there was a short, chubby, out of shape man following me ....... I would have bitch slapped him for reasons of GP

Now there is a fight ........... the short, chubby, out of shape Mexican got his ass whooped and feels humiliated and now that the fight is over decides to end my life with a gun because he is sick & tired of getting whooped & disrespected, time & time again because of his appearance ............ to make things even worse .......... these niggs got bigger dicks ......... he needs to let the niggs know that his AUTHORITY must not be put in check simply because he is a weakling.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



besides witness testimony 

photo evidence shows grass stains on the knees on martins pants


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They want to paint the victim in a poor light, it's like what they do in rape cases. In this case it doesn't matter, he wasn't found with a gun or drugs on him, and he wasn't committing a crime.
> ...



according to witness 8 original martin turned around an approached zimmerman 

in the note there is a curious part where she writes casually 

" i thought it was *just a fight*"

as if fighting was common for martin 

http://www.gzdocs.com/documents/0513/discovery_3/w8_letter.pdf


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

The law doesn't specify one has to use a gun, and he wasn't old enough to own one legally. 
And if someone was follows me at night the way Zimmerman did I would feel threatened.[/QUOTE]


but martin had one none the less according to his cell phone


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> but martin had one none the less according to his cell phone




The cell phone image does not show "martin had one", it shows that someone handled one and Martin took a picture.  Those could be Martin's hands or someone else.  Taking a picture of a gun does not show that you own it or possess it.


>>>>


----------



## Katzndogz (May 28, 2013)

All evidence of Martin's thuggishness has been excluded by the judge.


----------



## tjvh (May 28, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> All evidence of Martin's thuggishness has been excluded by the judge.



Yup, Trayvon's interests in fighting, illegal handguns, and weed have no bearing on poor Trayvon's character... None at all. It's pure nonsense to exclude those texts.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.

Am I supposed to disclaim with "IMO" here?


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.
> 
> Am I supposed to disclaim with "IMO" here?



Whose fault is that?  Just curious.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.
> ...



Whose fault?  Where to start.

NBC for creative "race" editing on original news report lighting the fire, last criminal case and other motivators for this judge, Sanford citizens, i.e. potential jurors under some pressure on both sides of a verdict, Black Panthers, Skinheads from up north, Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton all swarmed and created a lot of pressure - aka, people using this as a catalyst for their own agendas.  I'm totally disagreeing with arguing motions on live every-single-local-channel TV, it's one thing to read them, they are public record, another to see them argued, taints the jury pool off the bat.  Spike Lee posting incorrect Zimmerman address on Twitter lighting up his 200k whatever followers that invaded their home - had to throw Spike under the bus for being an idiot.

I'll think of some more in a while, there are so many to choose from.

Those are just a few of the "organized" agenda-ers, not even taking into account the crazy police car shooters / courthouse bomb threat-ers.

Being a juror on this trial is the civic duty that could get you killed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.
> 
> Am I supposed to disclaim with "IMO" here?



The fairness will depend upon the jury selected. How many of them will lie just to be seated on it? I would hope none, but there's always 1 person that has an agenda all his/her own.

The media will have headlines screaming just for ratings. Their reporters will make outrageous assumptions and will talk to anyone that does the same. The more outlandish, the higher their ratings. Anyone up for HLN's drama queens, Nancy Grace and Jane Velez-Mitchell, regarding any of the above? LOL I really think it's ridiculous and sad as to how far the media will go just to get viewers.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > People who ARE lying invariably trip themselves up because they can't keep their story straight.  George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night hasn't changed despite being questioned on numerous occasions.
> ...



What part of George Zimmerman's story has changed?  It's remained constant throughout.  You'd better believe the Police grilled him on it when he was first taken into custody.  He's not doing a Jody Arias here...he's not making this up as he goes.  How can you tell?  Because his story HASN'T changed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I hate to say it, but the race card was pulled on this when Trayvon was shot. I remember seeing it in the media; there were 'town meetings', or something to that effect, and marches that happened frequently until Zimmerman was put behind bars. This trial could very well start a 'race war', as much as I hate to say it. If attorneys for either side feed into it, it'll be just that much worse.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.
> ...



It's not just the media with this one, although that's a gigantic factor,  I'm almost to the point I think this whole reality tv in the courtroom needs to come to an end because it effects the judicial process - but that's another discussion.  Anyhow, it's the race and the predisposed opinions.  This isn't an "evidentiary" trial, this is emotionally driven.  When the Black Panthers and the Skinheads show up in your town, no one doesn't not know what's going on, it's a scary thing.   There have been so many marches/Al Sharpton podium downtown bangings/demonstrations, etc. I cannot believe they could find anyone not on "one side or the other".  You had to DRIVE THROUGH and around the masses of people to get the grocery store, it's not like there is anyone in the area that didn't notice.  And if you don't have a car and didn't leave the house, they were broadcast on every station lol. 

If by some chance they get a decent jury willing to hear out the evidence with no bias, the violence and repercussions from a decision could have and effect on the jury also.

This is such a weird, volatile and unpredictable situation.  I don't believe any way you cut it up, it's possible to have a fair trial under these kind of circumstances.


----------



## KissMy (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Exactly - Trayvon turned around & approached Zimmerman. The coroners report proves that Zimmerman never struck Martin. However police photos, medical records & witnesses prove Martin struck Zimmerman in excess of 5 times to the head alone. There is absolutely no proof that Zimmerman attacked Martin. All evidence proves Martin was the only attacker.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

I think the judge should order to have Nancy Grace's lips sewn shut until the verdict is reached.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



NBC _EDITED_ the 911 call to include "race", right from the beginning.  NBC needs to have their journalistic license set on fire.

George Zimmerman sues NBC Universal over edited 911 call - CNN.com

AND Nancy Grace needs her lips sewn together


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

Does anybody think he would have shot a white man?


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

Good news.  The judge is not going to let the defense put the victim on trial for smoking herbs.


----------



## AmyNation (May 28, 2013)

Zimmerman prosecution wins pretrial battles - CNN.com

Welll, it's all inadmissible, unless the prosecution brings up something that those texts will refute.

The defense also lost their petition to postpone the trial.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Look at the timeline.  When Trayvon Martin goes around the corner of the buildings out of George Zimmerman's sight, goes right and down the side walk towards the condo he's staying at...he's literally a few hundred yards from the safety of that location.  There is a four and a half minute gap between when Zimmerman last sees Martin and the sounds of a fight begin.  How can Trayvon Martin NOT have made it to the condo in such a long period of time?  He's supposedly scared and trying to escape from the man who is following him yet even though he could have *crawled* the distance he needed to cover in the time that passes...he's not at the condo.  No, four and a half minutes later he's inexplicably still where the fight takes place.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



No it doesn't, it shows that Martin sustained no injuries not that Zimmerman didn't strike him (Martin could have deflected such blows) or that Zimmerman didn't grab Martin.



KissMy said:


> However police photos, medical records & witnesses prove Martin struck Zimmerman in excess of 5 times to the head alone. There is absolutely no proof that Zimmerman attacked Martin. All evidence proves Martin was the only attacker.



That does not show that Martin "attacked" Zimmerman, it only shows that Martin was winning the ensuing fight.  None of that shows who the initial aggressor was.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




First of all, Martin was under no requirement to make it to his house.  He had already attempted to leave the area of the strange acting unknown person TWICE and was followed both times.  Under Florida's SYG law Martin had no requirement to retreat from an area he was legally eligible to be in.

Secondly, the timeline:


Dispatcher Call Starts approximately 1900 (0 minutes, 0 seconds or 0 from inside his truck,
Zimmerman says Martin is coming toward the truck at approximately (19:12:00, 01:00),
Zimmerman says Martin has his hand in his waistband (19:12:05, 01:05) as the same time as phone records show an INBOUND call from the girlfriend at (19:12),
Zimmerman says he has something in his hand (19:12:26, 01:26), which may be Martin's cell phone (Good for Zimmerman),
Zimmerman make note that Martin has turned to run (19:13:09, 02:09),
Zimmerman exists the vehicle, you can hear the truck door opening and closing about 3 seconds later (19:13:11, 02:11),
You can hear wind noises now as Zimmerman begins following Martin and dispatcher asked Zimmerman if he was following him (19:13:14, 02:14),
You can hear Zimmerman acknowledges with "OK" that he heard the dispatcher say he didn't need to follow Martin (19:13:24, 02:24),
No other position information can be determined from the phone call which ended at approximately 19:15:11, 04:11).

It was only about 2 minutes from Martin existing the area of the truck to the time when the Martin dropped the phone he was talking on and the call ended which was presumably the start of the altercation.  During that time Martin moved away from the truck to the area behind the houses to evade the stranger.



>>>>


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Good Lord!  I'm supposed to be raking leaves.  Good-bye!  : )  Nobody better mess with me while I'm raking leaves, either!!!!
> ...



I'm trolling "your" thread.


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I'm going to guess because he was stoned.


----------



## AmyNation (May 28, 2013)

Psh, he was a 17 year old kid. I doubt it even occurred to him to call the police.


----------



## Yurt (May 28, 2013)

Judge limits texts, photos in Trayvon Martin case

Attorneys won't be able to mention Trayvon Martin's drug use, suspension from school and past fighting during opening statements in the trial for the neighborhood watch volunteer who fatally shot the teen, a judge ruled Tuesday.

Judge limits texts, photos in Trayvon Martin case

prior acts are often limited in cases as they often are not probative to the underlying case.  that said, should the jury here, be allowed access to all evidence concerning martin?  

here is an interesting comment made after the article:

_June    1 hr 21 mins ago Report Abuse

Whatever happened to the truth, the WHOLE truth and nothing but the truth?

101 Replies_


----------



## KissMy (May 28, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You have no proof that Zimmerman struck or grabbed Martin. You can't prove Zimmerman initially attacked Martin if you can't show that he did those things. There is a ton of proof that Martin attacked Zimmerman. If Martin was the only attacker, then he was also the initial attacker. You can't convince all 12 jurors that Zimmerman was not in fear for his life.


----------



## Luissa (May 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I am referring to the fact he couldn't  get out of jail due to lying about his finances.


----------



## Luissa (May 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



What proof do you have that Martin started the fight?


----------



## Ravi (May 28, 2013)

Given Zimmerman's historical short-temper fuse, has anyone looked into what he was doing before he decided to troll the neighborhood? Perhaps got into an altercation with someone else?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Didn't say I did.  I know this will be kind of subtle for some to understand, but lack of proof that Zimmerman attacked Martin does not mean that by default Martin must have attacked Zimmerman.



KissMy said:


> There is a ton of proof that Martin attacked Zimmerman.



*GOOD.*

Please bring it forward.  Post the evidence that Martin acted as the initial aggressor and acted outside the bounds of the law.  The case will be over.  You keep saying there is a ton of evidence showing Martin was the initial aggressor (attacker), but when asked to present it you fail to do so.  Seems that you always skip the beginning of the altercation and jump to the results, the results do not show who started it.

Just recognize though that Zimmerman's injuries are not indicative of who the initial aggressor was, they ONLY show that after the fight started, that Zimmerman came out on the short end of the stick.  They do not show who was the initial aggressor.

That will be the primary question the jury will first have to decide.




KissMy said:


> If Martin was the only attacker, then he was also the initial attacker.



True.

However if Zimmerman was the initial attacker (or is viewed by the Jury as the initial aggressor) then Martin isn't the only "attacker".




KissMy said:


> You can't convince all 12 jurors that Zimmerman was not in fear for his life.



Wouldn't try, as that is not the important point in the case.

If the Jury views Zimmerman as the initial aggressor, then the question becomes is he responsible for his actions leading up to the point where he drew and fired his weapon.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




Poor guess.


The autopsy toxicology report shows that Martin wasn't stoned, they only found a trace amount of THC in his system.


>>>>


----------



## longknife (May 28, 2013)

Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.

This case, if Zimmerman is found guilty of anything, will definitely go to appeal. And, he'll win.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.
> 
> This case, if Zimmerman is found guilty of anything, will definitely go to appeal. And, he'll win.



You mean to say that it is mitigating to shoot a person who is a nefarious character?   More fun than skeet shooting.  lol


----------



## testarosa (May 28, 2013)

longknife said:


> Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.
> 
> This case, if Zimmerman is found guilty of anything, will definitely go to appeal. And, he'll win.



I agree, the tone has been set for how this trial is going to go.


----------



## Snookie (May 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.
> ...



I disagree.  Another bet like the last one?

Double down?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So THAT is the lie?  Nothing to do with what happened that night?  Just how much money he had?  Do you have any idea how WEAK that is?  Come on, Luissa...show me something that George Zimmerman has lied about from the night of the attack?  If he's making it up he'd be contradicting himself...they always do...yet he hasn't...how can that be?


----------



## Luissa (May 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I already posted where his story faltered. I found two different articles where they pointed out a few changes in his story but I figured I would post the one with Sean Hannity. 
And that lie kept him in jail for a little while longer.. Doesn't seem too weak. 

Plus what about the video of Zimmerman recounting what happened that night? He places Martin attacking him at where the sidewalks meet, but Martin's body was found a few condos away in the grass?


----------



## Polk (May 28, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > All evidence of Martin's thuggishness has been excluded by the judge.
> ...



The character of the victim isn't relevant.


----------



## Polk (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Psh, he was a 17 year old kid. I doubt it even occurred to him to call the police.



And even if he did think about it, I can understand choosing to not do it, considering how deeply embedded racism is in society, and especially among law enforcement.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> All evidence of Martin's thuggishness has been excluded by the judge.



no not really 

it could be used as rebuttal 

to be decided at the time 

outside of the jury


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

Polk said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



it can become relevant if the state pushes how good the victim was 

in other words if the state opens the door


----------



## Polk (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Right, but the state has to actually open that door.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

Polk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



yes


----------



## Katzndogz (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > All evidence of Martin's thuggishness has been excluded by the judge.
> ...



Effectively muzzling the prosecution from telling the jury what a great child Martin was.  They are still using that picture of Martin at 12 years old in the press.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



yes i am kind of curious if the defense can bring in the fighting 

because of what witness 8 originally wrote 

about thinking it was "just a fight"

as if this was a normal thing 

http://www.gzdocs.com/documents/0513/discovery_3/w8_letter.pdf


----------



## AmyNation (May 28, 2013)

Well, that can't bring in any "fighting" from the text messages.


----------



## Polk (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Pretty sure that would be hearsay. Could maybe jam it in under an exception, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

Polk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



like i say i dont know 

however it has been played she was close to him 

in fact at one time the star witness

what would be hearsay


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Well, that can't bring in any "fighting" from the text messages.



they can if the state opens the door


----------



## AmyNation (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that can't bring in any "fighting" from the text messages.
> ...



Yes. That's been established.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 28, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



so if we agree on that 

what was the point of the post


----------



## AmyNation (May 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



*blink blink*

You said you were curious if the defense can bring in the fighting. I replied they cannot use any fighting from the text messages. Then you repeated that they could if the prosecution opens that door, and I agreed, again, that that's true.


----------



## Ravi (May 28, 2013)

I guess when you don't have a case your best bet is to demonize the kid you killed.


----------



## Noomi (May 28, 2013)

The judge won't allow it because his drug use and school suspensions have nothing to do with the case.


----------



## SantaFeWay (May 28, 2013)

Originally I felt all the evidence should be let in, and maybe it will be eventually, but I heard a pretty logical explanation of why these things about Martin are not allowed.  This is a self-defense case so the state of mind of Zimmerman is a primary issue.  Since Zimmerman did not know Martin at all prior to the killing, then Martin's history is irrelevant - at least in regard to Zimmerman's state of mind about him during the initial moments of the altercation.  

The jury will need to know about Martin's past behavior in order to determine whether or not he had a tendency towards violence, since that is what Zimmerman contends.  Zimmerman says that he had lost sight of Martin and was headed back to his vehicle when Martin confronted him and punched him, got him on the ground, beat his head on the pavement, and threatened his life.  So, ultimately, Martin's character will come into question by one means or another.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Where did Zimmerman ever claim that Martin attacked him somewhere else?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 28, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I guess when you don't have a case your best bet is to demonize the kid you killed.



I hate to point out the painfully obvious here, Ravi...but the truth is, George Zimmerman is the person who was demonized while Trayvon Martin was made out to be a poor defenseless teenager set upon by a racist gun nut.  That's the narrative that the Main Stream Media fed to the nation non stop for weeks.

We didn't hear about who Trayvon Martin really was because it didn't fit their story... 

Is it demonizing Martin to be truthful about him?   That he was suspended from school for possession of pot and having a bunch of stolen jewelry in his backpack?


----------



## tjvh (May 29, 2013)

Ravi said:


> I guess when you don't have a case your best bet is to demonize the kid you killed.



You mean cute little Trayvon who sent texts with a photo of an *illegal handgun*, talked about how many blows were thrown in the *last fight*, and of course the ever popular references to smoking *weed* should be silenced to demonize someone who was simply defending himself from a street thug. The only case that will make this entire media generated fiasco relevant is the cases of vandalism and theft that will be *brushed aside* after Zimmerman is found innocent. The Rodney Kingesque *free for all* sure is going to be entertaining to watch, I'm sure... The media is counting on it. This entire case is being *constructed by the media* with a clear goal of infuriating small minded individuals to use this nonsense as an excuse to ravage other people's property in the name of false justice, and without question cameras will be right in the middle of it with circus clowns masquerading as journalists asking "how on earth could this happen?" I'm sorry you are so gullible to have bought into this fiasco.


----------



## Ravi (May 29, 2013)

It doesn't matter what the media says, what you say, or what anyone says. All that matters is the facts. And the facts show that Zimmerman's defense team was hoping to be able to demonize Martin during the course of the trial.


----------



## Meathead (May 29, 2013)

Ravi said:


> It doesn't matter what the media says, what you say, or what anyone says. All that matters is the facts. And the facts show that Zimmerman's defense team was hoping to be able to demonize Martin during the course of the trial.


"And the facts show...". You have an amazing grasp of the obvious. Did it take you a long time to make that brilliant deduction?


----------



## Polk (May 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Now that I think about it, the whole thing is hearsay, but it's admissible under the present sense exception.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2013)

Zimmerman shot an unarmed child.  

Why is anything else relevent here?


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 29, 2013)

Polk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



 this served as more of a shot across the bow of the state 

to not sway away from the facts of that night


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2013)

I almost feel bad for Zimmerman. It is obvious that instead of trying to negotiate a deal for the minimum amount of time, they are going to try to make this trial a case on the gun whack agenda.  

Zimmerman shot an unarmed child. Nothing else is relevent to this case.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when you don't have a case your best bet is to demonize the kid you killed.
> ...



Frankly, Trayvon doesn't sound any different than any other 17 year old boy.  

I'm always amazed how people forget what they were like when there were 17.


----------



## AmyNation (May 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yup.

I have 3 nephews 19, 18, and 17. Sometimes they got in fights, sometimes they got suspended, the youngest failed 10th grade. I'm sure they've tried pot before. They have tons of pics on Facebook, some where they are flipping the camera off... They used to walk to the corner store for junk food and I have no doubts in my mind at least one of my nephews would have turned around and confronted a stranger following him.


----------



## millyvanilly (May 29, 2013)

Trayvon would not have been there had he not been caught with the drugs and gotten suspended from school.
I believe his mom sent him up to his dad for a while.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 29, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when you don't have a case your best bet is to demonize the kid you killed.
> ...



Who came up with the idea that smoking pot was something only the really bad teenagers did?  If that was the case, about 80% of our kids are borderline or for real gang bangers and thugs who deserve to be shot for taking a walk to the corner store after dark.  Jesus.


----------



## numan (May 29, 2013)

'
Far too many Americans are idiotic, brainwashed, uneducated, hysterical trash. When such creatures are permitted to have guns,  then it is inevitable that society will sink to the degraded condition it is in the present-day USA, and these tragedies will continue to be so common that they are mere statistics.
.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Do you have a hard time reading posts?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I have a picture of me from senior year with a beer in my hand flashing a gang symbol. I was a prude in high school, even going to youth group every Wednesday. And I smoked pot.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 29, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Trayvon would not have been there had he not been caught with the drugs and gotten suspended from school.
> I believe his mom sent him up to his dad for a while.



So, what's your point?  He had it coming?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon would not have been there had he not been caught with the drugs and gotten suspended from school.
> ...



no--It's pretty clear what the point is. He just wouldn't have been there for any of this to happen. Simple to rational people.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...




The other side of that coin is that if Zimmerman had not jumped out of his truck or returned to it (when the dispatcher said not to follow) and let the cops do their job then he wouldn't have been there either. 



>>>>


----------



## Oldstyle (May 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Zimmerman shot an unarmed child.
> 
> Why is anything else relevent here?



For God's sake...this never ending attempt to portray Trayvon Martin as some defenseless "waif" has gotten SO tired.  He wasn't a "child".  He was in his late teens and from his text messages and his suspensions from school he was anything but a little angel.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



He would have had to be there already to do those things


----------



## Oldstyle (May 29, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



So your message is that we should all cower in our homes and let the Police protect us?  Might I point out that the Police were NOT protecting that particular neighborhood!  That they were having serious problems with break-ins and that the Police were NOT catching the people doing so!  George Zimmerman joined a Neighborhood Watch group.  To be quite frank with you, I can think of few things more responsible than doing that.  You're helping to protect the things that matter most to you...your home and your loved ones.

The truth of the matter is that George Zimmerman is being targeted as a "symbol" by those who absolutely HATE the idea of private citizens having the right to protect themselves.  That's what this is all about...it's what it always HAS been all about.


----------



## Ravi (May 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Now you're just making things up. Well, you have been for a while, but still.

No one has a problem with private citizens protecting themselves. Many have a problem with vigilante justice. The constitution guarantees everyone the right to a trial. Martin did not get a trial before he was killed.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



IF Martin did indeed decide to attack Zimmerman, he forfeited his right to trial and chose trial by fire.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 29, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



That may seriously be one of the sillier posts I've seen in a quite some time, Ravi.  Martin didn't fail to get a trial because someone was violating his Constitutional rights...he didn't get a trial because he got into a fight with someone over a REALLY STUPID thing and got himself shot.

What's both amazing and appalling is that people like you have managed to take the man who organized a protest when a white police officer's kid punched out a black homeless person and wasn't punished for it and make HIM a racist.  You've done that because to you he's a symbol of people defending themselves with a firearm and that has to be stopped at all costs.  That's why George Zimmerman is going to court.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Not my message at all.  I also am a member of our neighborhood watch group.  The issue isn't whether Zimmerman did the right thing in calling the police.  The issue is whether Zimmerman conducted himself in accordance with the law that night and that is something the Jury will decide.  I'm on board with that.

Part of your Neighborhood Watch training is that you are supposed to report to the police and they will handle the situation, we are trained NOT to interject yourself into a situation, to keep yourself apart and not place yourself in danger.  When Zimmerman followed Martin he was not following neighborhood watch protocols.


>>>>


----------



## Ravi (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


That's a big if.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




And if Zimmerman attacked Martin, he forgoes the self-defense defense unless he proves he satisfied the condition(s) required to regain it under Florida Statute 776.041.

That is what the jury will be deciding.



>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



He was trying to keep him in sight so he could help the police find him and check it out. He called the police, for Christ's sake. He didn't hunt him down like a dog.


----------



## Ravi (May 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Your opinion of what happened or what you want to believe happened doesn't make it so. The trial will decide Zimmerman's guilt or lack thereof.


----------



## Ravi (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


We don't actually know that.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




And you know this how other that from Zimmerman's statements?  A person BTW who has already show a propensity to lie to the court.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think Zimmerman is guilty of Murder 2 based on the evidence that is in the public domain and without the testimony of expert witnesses on how that evidence is to interpreted.  I think it's much more of a case of a overzealous individual that got himself into a situation and whose action caused him to take a life.  If I was a juror right now, based on what we know (or can logically assume) I'd vote not guilty on the charge of Murder 2 as I don't think he had a reckless disregard for human live in his actions.

That doesn't mean I can't look at the evidence and identify those things that undermine or show Zimmerman was not truthful about the events that night.



>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



fair enough--I'd just ask the jury why if Zimmerman was being a vigilante did he even bother to call the cops at all? It would have been much easier to just hunt him down and shoot him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Yes Ravi--we really do


----------



## Polk (May 29, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



You don't think there is a reckless disregard for human life involved in shooting someone?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 29, 2013)

Polk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




*IF* the conditions are such that it is a self-defense situation?  No, I don't.

*IF*, on the other hand someone walks into a mall, pulls a weapon and starts shooting random people, then in that case there is a reckless disregard for human life.


"Reckless disregard" is situational. *IF* the conditions were as Zimmerman claims (which not all the evidence supports) then defending yourself is not reckless.  That does not mean that his actions leading up to that point might not run in conflict with another law at a lower standard - for example Manslaughter - and that he can't be held accountable for those actions.  But the charge here is Murder 2, so that is the standard under the law I would be required to apply - if I were a juror.

Zimmerman is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law, the prosecution has the obligation to prove Murder 2.  Zimmerman can mount no defense and hope they don't prove their case OR Zimmerman can mount a self-defense defense and show how his actions were justified.  Then it will be up to the jury. 

>>>>


----------



## Polk (May 29, 2013)

Even in a self-defense situation, he'd be still be showing reckless disregarded for human life. Self-defense means that he should not be punished because it was justified under the circumstances, not that he didn't commit the underlying crime.


----------



## Meathead (May 29, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


FFS, STFU you ditz! Just letters BTW.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 29, 2013)

Polk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



When that person is in the process of beating the shit out of you?  Is this a trick question?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 29, 2013)

Polk said:


> Even in a self-defense situation, he'd be still be showing reckless disregarded for human life. Self-defense means that he should not be punished because it was justified under the circumstances, not that he didn't commit the underlying crime.



When you defend yourself you are showing "regard" for your own life.  What part of that concept escapes you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 29, 2013)

Polk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



most of the time no


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman shot an unarmed child.
> ...



Never said he was an angel. 

He also wasn't doing anything that justified murdering him in the middle of the street.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> He also wasn't doing anything that justified murdering him in the middle of the street.



Yes he was. He was beating a man who had not injured him, was not fighting back & was screaming for help. That will get anyone legally shot.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



perhaps smashing someone's head on the sidewalk would be enough motive for you---if you saw someone smashing a skull on a sidewalk would you just turn the other cheek ?

Ahhhh my bad-- Joe is from Chicago--that explains everything.


----------



## Polk (May 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Well, that's Zimmerman's story, at least. Then again, prison is full of "innocent" people.


----------



## Ravi (May 29, 2013)

No we don't dillo, the evidence leans toward Zimmerman being told he didn't need to follow and following anyway.

I have to laugh at the threads whining about kids bringing play guns to school getting in trouble (right wing whines) and this thread that appears to be saying Martin deserved to die because he had a text of a gun on his phone.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Ravi said:


> No we don't dillo, the evidence leans toward Zimmerman being told he didn't need to follow and following anyway.
> 
> I have to laugh at the threads whining about kids bringing play guns to school getting in trouble (right wing whines) and this thread that appears to be saying Martin deserved to die because he had a text of a gun on his phone.



Ravi--no it doesn't--The evidence does not show Zimmerman being a vigilante nor hunting martin down like a dog. Vigilantes don't call the cops and you can't link to anyone who said " martin deserved to die because he had a text of a gun on his phone". Your just flat making shit up again


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > No we don't dillo, the evidence leans toward Zimmerman being told he didn't need to follow and following anyway.
> ...



Yes it does, he followed him twice. He was armed and followed him. He was trying to okay vigilante and catch that horrible hooded criminal. And in the end an innocent person was shot.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



dramatic bullshit


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Dramatic bullshit? Yeah! I would say the killing of a child is pretty dramatic. 

You guys keep claiming Martin came after him but why didnt Zimmerman go back to his truck or the mailboxes? If he had he wouldn't have been on the back sidewalk. And like someone asked he couldn't see house numbers back there, so that excuse doesn't work. 
So in other words he followed an innocent minor twice while armed. And you are taking his side, why?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



very simply because what he did was legal


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Following a minor while armed twice who had commented no crime then killing him is legal? 
I hope not.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'm sorry but what you hope and feel is NOT the law.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

But last time I checked manslaughter is illegal. I think following someone twice and not retreating back to his truck to prevent anything more from happening, then shooting him will probably get him a manslaughter conviction.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I was joking, hack. 

But like I just said, manslaughter is still illegal. 


This is where you claim you won't post anymore because I am untruthful but still post, and continue to support a liar. 

So who do think he lied to? Sean Hannity or the 911 operator?


----------



## Polk (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> But last time I checked manslaughter is illegal. I think following someone twice and not retreating back to his truck to prevent anything more from happening, then shooting him will probably get him a manslaughter conviction.



Florida law doesn't require retreat.


----------



## Trajan (May 29, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I agree his state of mind is relevant. I'm just on the fence if texts sent eariler in the day where he was "hostile" to friends go to his state of mind.



yea, thats a tough judgment call...if it says , like; 'hey you made me mad you dissed me lets talk' , no, thats not what I would see as germane but, if it is, well, pretty harsh.....*shrugs*...

I also think that the past for both is important, IF Zimmerman had a history of  bing a deputy dog, hostile behaviors etc. that gets in, if Trayvon has a nefarious history that to speaks to predictive/predelict behavior as well....


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Polk said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > But last time I checked manslaughter is illegal. I think following someone twice and not retreating back to his truck to prevent anything more from happening, then shooting him will probably get him a manslaughter conviction.
> ...



Which is why Martin didnt have to. Zimmerman followed him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



seriously--you need to talk to the lawyers who wrote the law


----------



## Trajan (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



we don't know that.....


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Have you looked up cases dropped by the law? Probably not. 

And I am guessing if someone followed you twice, one could feel they might suffer bodily harm and wouldn't be required to retreat. I suggest you read the law and then look up dropped cases..... Like I have asked about 20 times. 
Who is untruthful now? Maybe you?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We don't? It doesn't take a genius to figure out he followed him twice. 
That he lied about where the fight started and that he lied to either Sean Hannity or the 911 operator. 
What he did is called manslaughter. His actions caused the death of a innocent minor. Pretty simple to me.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



if you know the law why in the hell are you still asking questions ?  It's legal to be armed and it's legal to "follow". Z is charged with 2nd class murder--why not just go straight there ?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't think he showed malice. 
But I think he showed criminal negligence. 


Web definitions
(law) recklessly acting without reasonable caution and putting another person at risk of injury or death (or failing to do something...
wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


I think following him the first time, then not returning to his truck the second time was a reckless move and was acting without reasonable caution. 


As Martin, all he would have had to do was prove he felt reasonable fear for his life or bodily farm. Which would have been very easy, even more so now.... Since he is dead. He had good reason to be fearful. 
In other words he didnt have to retreat. 
And Zimmerman's reckless actions caused his death. I hope his patents also sue him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



they already have and won

and you're as irrational as ever


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What are you talking about? 
Irrational? You mean doing actual research instead of just throwing insults? I guess I am irrational then.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



you use what you feel as a defense as opposed to reason


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Sure. 
Ignorance is when you make up your mind about something without knowing any facts. Being untruthful is when you claim to know something when you have done nothing to educate yourself. 
So by this thread I can assume your are ignorant and untruthful.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



stop hurting my feelings


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Just paying ya back


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Just paying ya back



there's blood and guts and stuff--all over my feelings. OMG


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Just paying ya back
> ...



You must retreat now, or it will be your fault.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Zimmerman told police on video that night right after the shooting that he never hit Martin. Zimmerman was yelling for help, trying to get away from martin & held his hands in front of his face to block Martins punches. The coroner report proves that Zimmerman never struck Martin. Martin was irrationally beating someone who was not a threat & begging for his life. That is a indefensible crime that justifies deadly force with a gun. Shooting Martin was highly justified.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zimmerman told police on video that night right after the shooting that he never hit Martin. Zimmerman was yelling for help, trying to get away from martin & held his hands in front of his face to block Martins punches. The coroner report proves that Zimmerman never struck Martin. Martin was irrationally beating someone who was not a threat & begging for his life. That is a indefensible crime that justifies deadly force with a gun. Shooting Martin was highly justified.



You wouldn't see someone following you as a threat?


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman told police on video that night right after the shooting that he never hit Martin. Zimmerman was yelling for help, trying to get away from martin & held his hands in front of his face to block Martins punches. The coroner report proves that Zimmerman never struck Martin. Martin was irrationally beating someone who was not a threat & begging for his life. That is a indefensible crime that justifies deadly force with a gun. Shooting Martin was highly justified.
> ...



NO! - Show me a law that says following someone is illegal & justifies beating someone.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I don't care about the law. 
You wouldn't think someone following you at night was a threat? Or make you fearful?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Luissa has put herself in Trayvon's shoes and thinks Trayvon thinks like her.  Scarey.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



If Trayvon had used a gun, I could see where this whole discussion would do a 180.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



She is psychotic. I am surprised she is not in jail. If she ever strikes someone because she believes they are following her she will either be dead or jailed.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



There may be no law saying you can't follow someone, but if you are following someone and they ask you why, you should be able to give a response and have a reason.  There is a law against stalking.  

 A woman being followed by a man, at night, would be scary.  I imagine a teenager being followed by a man could be scary, too.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Is this trial still going? 

What a joke.

I can't wait to enjoy all the wailing and gnashing of teeth after the inevitable acquittal.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Talk is cheap.  Anyone claiming that they wouldn't see someone following them as a threat is not being honest.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



holt shit--you can't legally beat the shit outta someone just cause you're afraid --wtf is wrong with you ?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



But you can shoot them?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



yes--if they are bashing your head into the sidewalk---SHOOT.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You're going on the assumption that TM beat George Zimmerman, when you really don't know.  Holy Shit is right, jumping to conclusions without evidence.  WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Even if you are threatened you can't continue to beat someone who is not hitting you & yelling for help. Doing so is completely irrational & justifies the use of lethal force from a gun.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Why didnt Zimmerman retreat?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Actually in Florida you can.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



nothing--Zimmerman will present evidence that he was being beaten


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Martin doesn't have the right to stand his ground when someone is following him, but Zimmerman has the right to shoot him after following him. Got it.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Would you bash someone's head into the sidewalk if they approached you with a gun?
I imagine you would do whatever you could to save yourself, and that is probably what TM did, if at all.  We really don't know if GZ injuries were self-inflicted after the fact since the police did such a shoddy job.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Why didnt Zimmerman retreat?



He had a gun and a license to use it.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We don't know who attacked who first though.  
But we do know who followed whom.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Zimmerman retreat?
> ...



But not the right to follow a innocent person. But I was asking Dildo.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



All the info in video & voice recording, police reports, coroners reports & medical records prove that Martin beat Zimmerman but Zimmerman never hit Martin.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Martin doesn't have the right to stand his ground when someone is following him, but Zimmerman has the right to shoot him after following him. Got it.



^How pissed is this bint gonna be when Zimmerman walks?


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He has every right to patrol his neighborhood.

This is America dummy.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



For one, I have seen bruising after someone hit carpeted floor worse than what he had on the back of his head... From repeated blows to the sidewalk.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Zimmerman retreat?
> ...



And that gives him the right to follow people and shoot them just because he thinks they look suspicious?  Who died and left him in charge?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Not while armed, which he had  been told not to do.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So? Zimmerman could have easily pushed him first. He did follow him.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I heard white latinos have harder heads than regular latinos.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


In America we have police, we don't need self-appointed wannabe vigilantes.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Ha,ha, is that what you heard on Faux News?


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So now your entire argument rests on the notion that Zimmerman shot Martin because he looked suspicious? 

Do you even bother to reread what you post, or would that even make a difference?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

After looking at this thread I may have to nominate Luissa as one of Lumpy's attention whores.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes, arming himself doesn't mean he gives up his rights.

You should seek information from sources other than your ass.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Manifold is being difficult on purpose.  
Just ignore him.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Not exactly.

But how much do you wanna bet that Zimmerman walks?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> After looking at this thread I may have to nominate Luissa as one of Lumpy's attention whores.



Who keeps trolling while not answering questions? 
Have you looked up cases dropped due to stand your ground? And why didnt Zimmerman retreat? 


Instead trolling answer the questions. Attention whore? Ha! I guess that means you can't answer them.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



^Retard thinks I must be a republican because I don't buy into the media fanned hysteria over an otherwise run of the mill justifiable homicide.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



And you should actually try to join in a debate instead of trolling and trying to be funny. Your act got old about two years ago.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Prove it! Martin did not have a mark on his body & no witness ever saw Zimmerman strike Martin.

The law says even if you start a fight, then start getting beaten up, then clearly indicate you stopped the aggression or try to retreat, but the other person becomes irrational & continues the beating, you can use a gun to kill them.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Your acting like one.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Prove that Martin started the fight.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at this thread I may have to nominate Luissa as one of Lumpy's attention whores.
> ...



YOU---why didn't Martin run ?--even if he didn't HAVE to.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You think what you're doing is debating? 

Now that's funny. 


So again, how much you wanna bet Zimmerman walks?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I bet you avatars he pleas down to manslaughter. Care to take me up on it?


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So not wanting to hang an innocent man means I'm acting like a republican?


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I can prove Martin struck Zimmerman & Zimmerman did not strike Martin.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



At least I posted links and actually looked up information on stand your ground and the case. I didnt just sit back and call people ignorant for disagreeing with me. 
Dildo should call you an attention whore, you have always been the biggest one in these parts.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


And you're going on the assumption that he shot TM because TM first attacked him?



> Do you even bother to reread what you post, or would that even make a difference?


Maybe you should read the Newspaper articles, they are more accurate than your assumptions.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Innocent men follow minors and shoot them?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



So you don't know who started it? Got it.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'll take that bet any day.

How's 1 month or 50 posts, whichever comes second?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yeah, sure, that is why TM didn't have any injuries on his hands or blood from GZ's so called bashed head.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Deal


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I think the proven hot head took on a kid who was stronger than he thought. Men like Zimmerman usually think they are a lot stronger than they are.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



And you also made a bunch of shit up, like somehow being armed means he relinquishes his right to patrol his own neighborhood.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



And, like the wimp that he turned out to be, he took the cowardly way out and shot him.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Did I say that? I said he was told not to be armed when performing block watch duties. Stretching much?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Pretty much.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Proven hot head. I love it


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Do I really need to quote it for you?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Did it for you.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



oh yes--wimp---that's what they will say in court


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Martin did have a cut on his hand from punching Zimmerman. Witness saw TM hitting GZ. TM grabbed GZ's head & bashed it against the sidewalk which would not injure TM's hands. GZ has wounds to prove it. Police, witness, coroner & medical reports prove this.


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > He has every right to patrol his neighborhood.
> ...



OK Luissa, here you go...

Go ahead and tell me again that you never said being armed means he relinquishes the right to patrol his neighborhood.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I think after arguing with an ATF and shoving his hands away etc.. After he he showed him his badge is a proven hot head. Anymore questions?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


No, you need to read this:
GZ is an idiot.

Chris Tutko, director of Neighborhood Watch for the National Sheriffs' Association, said Zimmerman broke some cardinal rules.

First, he approached a stranger he suspected of wrongdoing.

"If you see something suspicious, you report it, you step aside and you let law enforcement do their job," Tutko said. "This guy went way beyond the call of duty. At the least, he's overzealous."

Second, Zimmerman carried a handgun. Police departments and sheriff's offices that train volunteers advise them never to carry weapons  though Zimmerman broke no laws by doing so because he has a concealed-weapons permit.
Trayvon Martin: Trayvon Martin shooter George Zimmerman broke Neighborhood Watch gun rules - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



And it's just as made up and stupid as it was the first time you said it.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Who is "they"?


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Look --accusing Zimmerman of being threatening and then calling him a wimp is a bit silly


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Not my fault the police told him not patrol while armed. Your point?


----------



## manifold (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Perhaps I misunderstood you.

Did Zimmerman have the right to patrol his own neighborhood, whether armed or not?

A simple yes or no will suffice and go a long way toward clearing up any miscommunication.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



If a Police Officer told you not patrol while armed, and you were a trained block watch volunteer would you follow an innocent person while armed?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



In Florida, yes. 
Did he have the right to follow a minor twice and shoot him?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Ha,ha, you* MISSED* the whole point.  Everyone knows it is okay to carry a weapon if you have a concealed weapon permit, but the rules of being a watch dog is that you are not supposed to carry a weapon.  Obviously you have comprehension problems.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Luissa--this ain't about personal preferences--It's about what's legal.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wasn't he also the block watch captain? 
I swear I read that some where.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



GZ created a dangerous situation which leaves him open to financial civil lawsuit, but he did not act with criminal malice or murder TM. He should be sued but not jailed.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Why?  If you are going to act all macho and follow someone around and they confront you and (supposing TM did beat him), you just pull your gun and shoot them, that is wimpy.
Why didn't he just fight him back with his fist, like a "real" man?  Because he is a wimp.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



You do realize creating a dangerous situation ie being reckless is manslaughter, right? 
Which can get you jail time


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



interesting--now Zimmerman is a "wimp" because he didn't fight fair. It that a law somewhere ?  That you have to fight with the same weapons ?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


You can't read GZ's mind, you don't know what his intentions were.  And, it is up to the jury to decide whether or not he goes to jail.  And the Homeowners Assn has already settled a wrongful death suit, because of the actions of GZ.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



There is laws about ones reckless actions causing someone else's death.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


So how is it that you can claim to read Martin's mind so well ?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No shit Sherlock--and there are laws that give a person a right to defend themselves. That's what this is all about.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So what is your definition of wimp?  If you are armed and fight with someone that is not armed and you shoot him, does that make you "macho"?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Where have I read TM's mind?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You started using the word "wimp". Bravery is not the issue here. Style of fighting is not the issue here. If someone attacks you are you going to use your best macho moves ?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Defend yourself against something you caused? That your reckless actions caused?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



what did Zimmerman cause ?  For Martin to be afraid ?  Is that it ?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

Zimmerman followed Martin in his truck, then got out and followed him. In his taped statement he stated Martin asked what is problem is ( he has changed his story on the wording a few times), which was probably when Martin's girlfriend heard him ask why he was following him after he told her he was walking away. 
It doesn't take a genius to realize his actions were reckless and caused Martin's death.


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> interesting--now Zimmerman is a "wimp" because he didn't fight fair. It that a law somewhere ?  That you have to fight with the same weapons ?



Yes - The law says you can't use excessive deadly force unless the other continues trying to kill you after you have clearly indicated you quit fighting. At that point they are irrational & anyone is justified in fearing they will continue until serious injury or death results. At that point it justifies the use of deadly force with a gun.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yes. Didnt you state one has a right to defend themselves?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



If someone attacks you is different than you going out "all macho looking for someone suspicious"!  It isn't hard to be brave if you are armed, and you pick your opponent, and you shoot them.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Zimmerman followed Martin in his truck, then got out and followed him. In his taped statement he stated Martin asked what is problem is ( he has changed his story on the wording a few times), which was probably when Martin's girlfriend heard him ask why he was following him after he told her he was walking away.
> It doesn't take a genius to realize his actions were reckless and caused Martin's death.



answer my question--what did Zimmerman cause ? (Don't use words like "probably").


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman followed Martin in his truck, then got out and followed him. In his taped statement he stated Martin asked what is problem is ( he has changed his story on the wording a few times), which was probably when Martin's girlfriend heard him ask why he was following him after he told her he was walking away.
> ...



He caused the incident to happen. I think I have stated that a few times in this thread


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



But instead he CALLED THE COPS--Murderers DON'T call the cops first.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman followed Martin in his truck, then got out and followed him. In his taped statement he stated Martin asked what is problem is ( he has changed his story on the wording a few times), which was probably when Martin's girlfriend heard him ask why he was following him after he told her he was walking away.
> ...



How about a "needless death"?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > interesting--now Zimmerman is a "wimp" because he didn't fight fair. It that a law somewhere ?  That you have to fight with the same weapons ?
> ...



Not in Florida


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Then continued to follow him


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That's where you're totally full of shit---Martin had a lot of options to take---Zimmerman didn't control which one he picked. But I know how you liberals are--blame someone else anytime something goes bad.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



you can't be this dumb---following and being armed is NOT illegal. This is a legal situation. Not a fucking movie.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Sure, he called the cops and then he didn't follow the instructions given to him.  That could be interpreted differently.  Like setting the stage so it wouldn't look like murder.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Shooting someone for no reason is, and that is what he did.  He followed someone, and then shot them, just because he claimed they looked suspicious.


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



sure----stretch it into a conspiracy --you guys crack me up


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



lie


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He ran away by Zimmerman's own admission on the 911 tape. He continued to follow him, by his own admission on the 911 tape. 
And your last statement is hilarious since this would have never happened if Zimmerman had stayed in his truck after calling the Police or gone back to his truck. 
So should I say conservatives blame someone else when something goes wrong? 

Answer one question? Would the fight have happened if Zimmerman had done what he had been trained to do in the block watch and what the operator directed him to do? Would it have happened if he stayed in his truck?


----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Thank you for finally admitting that there was a fight---good night.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



WTF does this have to do with politics?  Why did Martin have to do other than what he did?  He had every right to be where he was.  And, I know how you conservatives are, when you can't defend your position, you start name-calling and insulting!


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It hasn't been proven that there was a fight.  TM didn't have any injuries or signs of having been in a fight, so, it's good that you quit, you're losing.


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No it isn't illegal until his reckless actions caused a death. Are you really not that smart?


----------



## Luissa (May 29, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



When did I say there wasn't? Do you add anything other than troll posts?


----------



## KissMy (May 29, 2013)

Mertex said:


> You can't read GZ's mind, you don't know what his intentions were.  And, it is up to the jury to decide whether or not he goes to jail.  And the Homeowners Assn has already settled a wrongful death suit, because of the actions of GZ.



I don't need to read GZ's mind. You have to prove GZ had a "guilty mind" (mens-rea) to prove guilt. You can't prove GZ had mens-rea therefore there is no case. Plus you have to prove GZ started the fight & did not clearly signal indicate he stopped fighting. He is clearly heard screaming "HELP!" many times before shooting.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > You can't read GZ's mind, you don't know what his intentions were.  And, it is up to the jury to decide whether or not he goes to jail.  And the Homeowners Assn has already settled a wrongful death suit, because of the actions of GZ.
> ...



I don't have to prove anything - that is the job of the prosecutor.  I don't know what GZ's intentions were, but based on the evidence that has surfaced, and based on the actions of GZ, he doesn't seem to be too honest.  If he lies about one thing chances are he lies about other things, and the jury will have to figure that out.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Actually, they rarely wait for anything, just start right of the with insults, as if they think that is part of debate.


----------



## Politico (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> It hasn't been proven that there was a fight.  TM didn't have any injuries or signs of having been in a fight, so, it's good that you quit, you're losing.



There hasn't been a trial or evidence presented in court yet either. When has that ever stopped our armchair experts?


----------



## manifold (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Not according to any laws Einstein.


----------



## manifold (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> It doesn't take a genius to realize his actions were reckless and caused Martin's death.



Exactly, it takes an overly emotional bimbo for that.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 30, 2013)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > interesting--now Zimmerman is a "wimp" because he didn't fight fair. It that a law somewhere ?  That you have to fight with the same weapons ?
> ...




Which as part of an affirmative defense it becomes Zimmerman's responsibility to prove to the Jury.  It is the prosecutions responsibility to prove that a crime occurred and that the defendant was the one that committed the crime, the exception you claim to the Florida Statute then places the burden of proof on the defendant to show how they qualify under the law for an exception.

If the prosecution doesn't prove the crime, Zimmerman should be set free.  If they do prove the crime and Zimmerman proves the exception, Zimmerman should be set free.  If they prove the crime and Zimmerman does not prove the exception, then he's in trouble.


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He had no right to assault Zimmerman--even if he was afraid. Simply being afraid does not give you the license to assault someone. Zimmerman didn't lay a hand on Martin until Martin assaulted him.  
Politics ? Liberals never hold anyone responsible for their own behavior or choices. If something turns out badly, they blame someone else.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Irrational logic---because something happened once, it happened twice. This isn't about playing the odds. It's about facts.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Zimmerman didn't lay a hand on Martin until Martin assaulted him.



You don't know this.  Seriously, are you on something?  You don't know this at all.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman didn't lay a hand on Martin until Martin assaulted him.
> ...



Yeah we do--Zimmerman called the cops and keep an eye on Martin. Martin came back to confront Zimmerman.


----------



## asterism (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No, it typically makes the one with the gun the winner of the fight.

There's a reason why the Police and bodyguards carry guns.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 30, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And I suppose that Zimmerman let Martin punch him in the nose and slam his head against the ground multiple times to further "set the stage"?  Is that what you're going with, Mertex?  Really?  Really???


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Came back to where?


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


It does in Florida.


----------



## KissMy (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It does not. You have to demonstrate a legitimate fear, being followed, grabbed or shoved is not legitimate enough to warrant pounding someones head after they scream for help. That is an irrational act of a depraved minded person bent on murder or serious injury.


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Not according to Florida.


----------



## KissMy (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wrong Again! - Martin never had a legit fear for his life. Evidence proves he was never struck or marked from forced restraint by Zimmerman. Following, grabbing clothes or shoving was not enough to kill or seriously injure him. The only way he could have had a legit fear is if Zimmerman pulled a gun on him at the start. A holstered gun is not a legit fear.

Your double standard shows your bias. Believing the pounding TM gave GZ was not enough to warrant shooting TM, but following does warrant a legit fear.  You are irrational or depraved & should seek professional help.


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How would you know how he felt after being followed twice? He is dead, he can't tell us.


----------



## asterism (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So what if they both had legitimate reasons to fear for their lives?


----------



## Politico (May 30, 2013)

And I rest my case.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Would you PLEASE employ a little common sense!  

You can't beat people up for following you.  If you do you've committed assault and battery.  There is absolutely no physical evidence that George Zimmerman did anything BUT follow Trayvon Martin and call the Police to report his suspicions.  I don't care HOW Martin "felt" because he was being followed!  He didn't have good cause to assault someone.


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



If a man followed me in his truck, then by foot would it be common sense to be fearful? I think so. 
Under stand your ground , if he followed me by truck then on foot and I shot him do you think I would get off?


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

And your constant defending of Zimmerman, especially the parts where you claim he has been truthful and hasn't changed his story one bit isn't A shining example of someone using common sense.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No, you wouldn't "get off".  You'd be arrested and charged with murder.  Someone following you is not cause to shoot them.  Your concept of what "Stand Your Ground" law means is so fundamentally flawed that it's scary.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And your constant defending of Zimmerman, especially the parts where you claim he has been truthful and hasn't changed his story one bit isn't A shining example of someone using common sense.



How has George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night "changed"?


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I wouldn't? I think your understanding of what cases have been dropped due to stand your ground laws is very flawed and it's very scary that you still haven't looked up any, like I have asked a few times now. 
Until then I will just assume you are a liar and have no common sense when it comes to arguing your point.


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And your constant defending of Zimmerman, especially the parts where you claim he has been truthful and hasn't changed his story one bit isn't A shining example of someone using common sense.
> ...



I have already posted one example for you. You never responded so I assumed you ignored it for a reason.


----------



## Meathead (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And your constant defending of Zimmerman, especially the parts where you claim he has been truthful and hasn't changed his story one bit isn't A shining example of someone using common sense.


How odd. I come to these and Middle East threads to find common sense.


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



And if a man followed me in his truck and on foot I wouldn't have the right to feel I was in imminent danger? 
And that if I was charged I wouldn't be able to show cause for fearing I might suffer bodily harm? I think you need to gain a little understanding on the law and how it has been used. 
Have you looked up any cases that have been dropped due to stand your ground laws? 


I think I easily could, and you not admitting that shows how dishonest you are. No wonder you defend Zimmerman no matter what.


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And your constant defending of Zimmerman, especially the parts where you claim he has been truthful and hasn't changed his story one bit isn't A shining example of someone using common sense.
> ...



Okay?


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



no one is defending what he did---the question is "will he be convicted for anything"?

Ya ya--I know that you FEEL as if he should be but that's a different story.


----------



## KissMy (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



If you shoot someone for following you, you are not likely to get off. Some have gotten off but you are rolling the dice with your freedom or life. Best to have evidence or witness to prove your life was in danger. Martins life was clearly not in danger until after he had beaten GZ while he was screaming for help & then tried to take his gun.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

asterism said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Then Zimmerman started it by following him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Holy shit Ravi---how about " Zimmerman started it by being born first " ?


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Immaterial.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I am trying to think in the years I went to law school if 'he started it' was ever used as a defense.  The closest I recall would be the cases of incitement, but those cases really don't involve any retaliation, they are usually incitement to harm a third party. It is not illegal to walk behind someone.  If you repeatedly walk behind them, follow them, sit in front of their house ortheir work place for some extended length of time that is stalking and is a misdemeanor.  In some states continued stalking is a felony.  There is nothing in this case that indicates Zimmerman was stalking Martin.  He has every right to walk behind him. Anyone had the right to get out of their vehicle and walk behind Martin.  Anyone.  That act alone is not sufficient to be stalking or incitement.  The final outcome is the reason this has ended up on court.  There is more to the story as we are learning, and sadly, the media has already tried the case in the court of public opinion.  I think it will be really hard fo Zimmerman to get a fair trial.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You are right, that is a different story.  Did you know that the golden rule argument cannot be used in court?  You cannot ask the jury to put themselves in the shoes of someone else, because you are then asking them to NOT be objective in their deliberations, which we hope they will be in this case and the verdict will evolve from the facts and the evidence presented, not from some  arbitrary and unconsidered 'feeling' or pressure from the media.


----------



## Zona (May 30, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



He followed a guy, approached him and (as it turns out) that kid could fight so Zimmerman got his ass kicked. 

He then shot that kid.

Stop me when you think I am wrong.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It is not illegal to walk behind someone.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



I don't imagine your law school covered Floriduh's current laws. It does matter who started an argument that ended in on party dying.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



link us up


----------



## Polk (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I can't imagine someone who actually went to law school saying you can assert self-defense for a fight you started.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



And I will be awaiting your link to them.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Polk said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You don't know who 'started' it.  Unless of course you were there, in which case you should come forward as a witness.


----------



## Polk (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Your claim was that even if Zimmerman was the aggressor, he could still claim self-defense.



> I am trying to think in the years I went to law school if 'he started it' was ever used as a defense.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

When the guy backed into my car in my own driveway, you can be sure that I drove around trying to find the truck.  If I had, I would have reported him.  I might even have driven up beside him and asked if he was aware that he hit my car.  That wouldn't give him the right to turn and assault me.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Polk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



You don't know that he was the 'aggressor.'  All you know is he was walking behind Martin.  Walking behind someone is not illegal.


----------



## Polk (May 30, 2013)

Because, as we know, there is no difference between what you just described and chasing a guy while brandishing a pistol.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Polk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I am still waiting on those Florida laws to be posted.  A cyber dollar says they won't be because they don't exist.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The media? Forget the media. This case will be decided on the makeup of the jury. The righties here say Zimmerman is innocent and the lefties say he is guilty. Neither Zimmerman nor Martin has a snowball's chance in hell of getting a fair trial. Even in a relatively red part of Florida. Or especially in a red part of Florida.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



We lost " legal" a long time ago. The bleeding hearts just want a pound of flesh.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Polk said:


> Because, as we know, there is no difference between what you just described and chasing a guy while brandishing a pistol.



You don't know that he was 'chasing' or that he 'brandished a pistol.'  You don't know when he got the pistol out.  Unless you were there and in that case you should come forward as a witness.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What is "said" by the media affects the jury pool.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



I think you are spot on.  We also lost 'factual' a long time ago.  They are posting all kinds of happenings which they simply can't validate.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not sure if serious...but, there was a case not long ago where some idiot stole some car radios and the guy he stole them from ran him down and killed him and got off under the stand your ground law.

You may think death is acceptable for theft but I don't.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You have not posted those statutes.  You made an assertion, so you need to back it up.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Where's the link ?


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Yeah, and most of the jurors in Orlando will listen to FAUX and excuse Zimmerman before evidence is even presented. That's not the media's fault, it is the fault of stupid people.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It is misplaced amongst her vast repository of legal knowledge.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



FL Man Cleared in 'Stand Your Ground' Stabbing - FindLaw Blotter


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's not a statute. It's a blog


----------



## legaleagle_45 (May 30, 2013)

Polk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Generally speaking, even the initial aggressor aggressor may claim self defense.  However, and in order to do so, he/she must clearly indicate that he not longer wishes to fight and must retreat if possible.  See Fl Stat 776.041(2)

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I have found about five sites mentioning that case. If you had looked up cases dropped due to the law, like I asked, you would know this.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Yep. And the guy got off, based on the statute. Sorry if that shatters you belief system.

So tell me, dillo, do you think death is a suitable punishment for theft? Are you all for vigilante justice?


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That is not a legal opinion written by a judge, it is a blog.  It also, like all of your posts to this point, contains no links to any statutes.  

You have made an assertion that certain statutes exist and are pertinent in this case.  If you are going to make such an assertion, then it is encumbant upon you to provide those statutes and/or case law.  You have not done that.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



except this case is about self defense--not stand your ground.


----------



## Ravi (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


It may be a blog, but it described the outcome precisely. Feel free to keep your head in the sand.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What statute?  It didn't mention any statute but the stand your ground law which we all know about.  It also doesn't give a citation for where this case can be found in the legal literature.  You claimed there were statutes on point regarding 'who started it.'  We are waiting.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Well, since we have devolved into mere 'feelings' I have a 'feeling' that a lot of people are going to be surprised by the outcome of this case.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If you actually read the decision, you would have learned that the man chased the individual and when he caught up with the individual, the individual attacked him by swinging a sack of radios at him.  The opinion then asserted that the man was entitled to employ self defense to fend off this illegal attack.  It was not based upon the right to kill a thief... it was predicated upon the thief attacking the man when the man caught up with him.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Ravi doesn't read


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I teach legal issues to nurses.  I always tell them the worst thing they can do is to try to interpret statutes and cases for themselves.  But, like most people, they do it anyway.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wha..........?  She doesn't have to read.  She just gets out her dowsing rod and 'feels' around until she is an expert.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2013)

Is it just me, or has the silence on this thread become deafening?


----------



## Luissa (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Is it just me, or has the silence on this thread become deafening?



You mean to tell me people have lives away from this board? Wow, who would have thunk?


----------



## asterism (May 30, 2013)

Ravi said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



As it turns out this isn't 3rd grade "But teacher, HE started it!"

For a jury to decide is whether there is enough evidence to prove murder or enough evidence to prove negligence for manslaughter.  Following someone is not illegal.


----------



## asterism (May 30, 2013)

Polk said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



How did Zimmerman start the fight?


----------



## Esmeralda (May 30, 2013)

asterism said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



When we have someone who 'went to law school' but is now a nurse, I wouldn't put much weight in what they have to say about the law.

We have no idea what happened. We have Zimmerman's mostly ludicrous story to go by as to what happened in those last minutes before he shot Martin.  Especially someone who was knowledgeable about the law wouldn't be guessing or making a lot of assumptions based on the evidence we have: only one person's story, a person who it has been proved has already lied to the court and has been violent in the past.  It is very prejudicial to assume Martin started a 'fight.'  Very.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



" All you know is he was walking behind Martin"

at this point this not absolute 

according to zimmerman he discontinued looking for martin


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Yes, I read that. The thief should have been granted the same right to defend himself since at that point he would have been in fear of great bodily harm.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Is it just me, or has the silence on this thread become deafening?



It's just you.  

Your boy Zimmerman is going down for murder. Deal with it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...




Yep he discontinued looking for Martin, his story is that he did continue in the same direction as Martin though behind darkened houses to look for a street sign.  Everyone knows there are street signs in darkened areas behind houses.  The nearest street signs were to the West and South, Zimmerman moved East (which "just happened" to be the same direction as Martin) where there were no street signs.

>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 31, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



could tell ya where a sign of house number is 

that will come out at trial


----------



## Sunshine (May 31, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Well when someone reads a forum as long as you have and gets it all backward I wouldn't put much weight on what you say.  I am an board certified NP with a BSN, MSN,  and DEA number.  I also have a JD which I got at the end of my nursing career to be the capstone of my career.  My JD is as valid as any other.  I didn't get it to practice.  I teach legal issues to nurses and FYI, the ABA does not require a license for teaching.  

Now, continue  on posting speculation as fact.  It is not illegal to walk behind someone.  It is not even illegal to walk behind them in a dark alley.  It is illegal for the person you are walking behind to turn and assail you.


----------



## Sunshine (May 31, 2013)

Ravi said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Please post the link for the opinion.  I would like to read it as well.


----------



## Sunshine (May 31, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or has the silence on this thread become deafening?
> ...



You post gets a NEG!

Ravi always get quiet when she is beaten.  Now she pretends to have read the opinion, which she doesn't even know how to find.  

And I am no relation to Zimmerman.


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Actually, sparky, I signed off and read a book last night. Try it sometime.

Also, I am not your research monkey. If you wish to read the opinion google it up. Someone with your vast knowledge should be able to do just that.


----------



## Sunshine (May 31, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Says the person with the 30+ post count/day to the person who has the 6+ post count/day.  How utterly funny you are, pretending to be something you are not.  It's pretty easy to tell who has a life away from this forum.



> Total Posts
> Total Posts: 58,758
> *Posts Per Day: 30.60 *Find all posts by Ravi
> Find all threads started by Ravi





> Total Posts: 8,634
> *Posts Per Day: 6.85 *
> Find all posts by Sunshine
> Find all threads started by Sunshine









I've read more books than you have ever seen.  And you claim to have read the actual opinion when you don't even know how to find it..  You also asserted that it said a particular thing, so it is encumbent upon you to post the link.  Your little game isn't even a good save.  You have been bested on this thread and pretending to have knowledge you don't have isn't making you look any smarter.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 31, 2013)

oddly if memory serves 

the same guy who was cleared in the case 

was shot dead three months later 

by a stray bullet


----------



## Sunshine (May 31, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> oddly if memory serves
> 
> the same guy who was cleared in the case
> 
> ...



Zimmerman may meet a similar fate.  I've thought that he really should change his appearance and immigrate to another country after this is all over.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 31, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > oddly if memory serves
> ...



exactly


----------



## sitarro (May 31, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



How do you know that punk thug hadn't committed a crime? That big shithead did commit a crime as soon as he sucker punched Zimmeran......... what a naive fool you are pretending to be. I see an asshole like that in my neighborhood, I'm going to follow him too. How did  Obama's kid know Zimmerman was following him anyway.......maybe he was looking for an address.......so Zimmerman deserves to be attacked by a punk that had a history of sucker punching people. You're backing the wrong horse .....but what's new?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




He's the one that said "Street Sign" not me, IIRC, about 12-minutes into his first interview tape.

In the interest of honest I do believe when it was pointed out that there were no street signs in the direction he traveled he changed his story to "house number".  However I've never lived anywhere where house numbers were on the back of houses.  Twin Trees Lane has street lights (again you can observe them yourself on satellite images) and the house numbers were/are mounted on the garages of the houses and the houses had the lights on (based on police photos and news footage from that night).

So Zimmerman leaves a lighted street to walk past the front of houses with lights on in the front where the house numbers are clearly visible to go to a darkened area behind the houses where there are no house numbers posted to find a house number.


That makes no sense.


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



It does if you are trying to keep an eye on a person until the cops get there.


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Like, if you are chasing them?


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



I understand that you have this need for Zimmerman to fry. If you also had a need to see him fry fairly and legally I might be impressed.  Did anyone see him chase Martin ?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Neither looking for street signs or house number in a darkened area behind houses makes sense.

What it does present is an ill-conceived attempt at CYA after shooting some grasping at straws to provide some type of reason for continuing in the same direction as the person you had previously stated (recorded during the dispatcher call) that you were following.


[DISCLAIMER:  This still does not "prove" the Murder 2 charge, only that Zimmerman was not truthful in his continued advance in the same direction he saw Martin take.]

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Zimmerman said he chased (i.e. followed Martin).


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



and he also said why he "chased" him. Do you intend to cherry pick which quotes are true and which ones are lies ?
Stalk, follow, chase----all irrelevant anyway.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I'm not the one that has taken everything that GZ says as gospel.  I know he's a liar and has shown a willingness to lie to the court, that doesn't mean the has (or can) meet a purden of proof to show Murder 2.

But you are right he did say why he followed him: "Okay. These (expletive) they always get away."




dilloduck said:


> Stalk, follow, chase----all irrelevant anyway.




Actually showing that GZ lied will be a big part of the prosecutions case.  Their case will rest on showing GZ as the aggressor with his actions leading up to the altercation.  The defense will try to play it all as "irrelevant" and focus on the time the shot was fired.

It will be up to the jury to decide which scenario to follow, I fine with that.


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/u...e-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Zimmerman telling his side of the story--everyone needs to hear this before they comment.

He didn't follow Martin because the other criminals in the neighborhood got away---He was trying to find an address because the police were asking him one. That's when Martin ambushed him and slugged him in the face.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (May 31, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Yes, I read that. The thief should have been granted the same right to defend himself since at that point he would have been in fear of great bodily harm.



That may be your opinion, however, it is not the law in Florida.:



> 776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
> (1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

Do you believe a criminal who is cornered by armed police should be able to legally kill the police as a justifiable exercise of "self defense"?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (May 31, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Please post the link for the opinion.  I would like to read it as well.



The one I have is a subscription site.  Sorry.  Info that you can use to possibly track it down:

Eleventh Judicial Circuit Court, Miami-Dade County, March 27, 2012 Case #  F-11-002441


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/u...e-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Zimmerman telling his side of the story--everyone needs to hear this before they comment.
> 
> He didn't follow Martin because the other criminals in the neighborhood got away---He was trying to find an address because the police were asking him one. That's when Martin ambushed him and slugged him in the face.




Yes of course, going away from where street signs are located and leaving a lighted street with house numbers on the front lit by garage lights to go behind houses to a darkened area to look for sign/numbers that are not there makes perfect sense.

What evidence do you have, besides Zimmerman's claims that Martin "ambushed" him?  No doubt Martin got in a good shot to the face, but that does not mean that Martin ambushed him.  Remember Zimmerman also claimed that he never when down the south fork of the "T" intersection, that Martin punched him in the face immediately knocking him to the ground, and then Martin jumped (or "mounted" him).  Yet the body was, IIRC, 40-50 feet down the south path and 10-15 feet off the concrete.



>>>>


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/u...e-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Zimmerman telling his side of the story--everyone needs to hear this before they comment.
> 
> He didn't follow Martin because the other criminals in the neighborhood got away---He was trying to find an address because the police were asking him one. That's when Martin ambushed him and slugged him in the face.


----------



## Ravi (May 31, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I read that. The thief should have been granted the same right to defend himself since at that point he would have been in fear of great bodily harm.
> ...


Nice try, however the thief had not committed a forcible felony as defined under Florida law.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/u...e-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> ...



Great rebuttal, Ravi !


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/22/u...e-in-martin-shooting.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> ...



You need to look at Zimmerman's re enactment at the scene again. He didn't into the dark looking for street signs. He knew what street was ahead of him--He needed a house number to give to the police.
 There is NO evidence indicating who started the fight. To convict you need evidence. Zimmerman walks.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 31, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



We keep returning to the same thing, Luissa and it's a point that you lose on.  It's not illegal to follow someone...especially at a distance.  There is absolutely ZERO evidence that George Zimmerman did anything other than attempt to keep Trayvon Martin in sight until the Police arrived.  That does not constitute "imminent danger".  I'm sorry but it doesn't.  This is a case that never should have been brought to trial because there was no crime committed.  The ONLY reason that it has been is because it's become a "cause" for anti gun folks on the Left.  They'll waste millions of taxpayer dollars and probably have riots when the verdict is announced.  George Zimmerman will live in fear for the rest of his life as will the the jurors.  Why?  Because people like yourself have become totally irrational about this situation.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



 Liberals,anti gun folks and black racists. The only reason this trial is even happening is because of political pressure and the appointing of a special prosecutor.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




I know, I've listened to the audio tapes and watched the reenactment video.

That night he was looking for street signs (12 minutes into the interview tape).  The next day he's looking for a house number instead.  He'd already described where his truck was on Twin Trees Lane, he could have met the police there.  But instead he either choose to continue to follow Martin or to go behind houses looking for (your choice) either a street sign or house numbers were non existed.

Doesn't change the fact though that he left a lighted street and the front of houses with house numbers lit by garage lights to go behind the houses into a darkened area to find a house number or street sign.

If you go with the "house number" option, why leave a lighted area with house numbers right in front of your to proceed behind houses to find a house number it makes no sense.

It's apparent that part of the story is an attempt at CYA to provide a reason to go behind the houses.  Problem is the reason doesn't hold water.


>>>>


----------



## Oldstyle (May 31, 2013)

Zimmerman went behind the houses because that was where he saw Martin go.  From everything I can gather he then loses sight of Martin and goes straight instead of right as Martin would have gone (if he were in fact heading for the condo he was staying in)  ending up by a back gate.  At that point he's still on the phone talking to the Police as he heads back towards his SUV to meet them.  An important thing to reflect on is the amount of time that has passed since Zimmerman says that Martin is running and gets out of his vehicle to follow to the time he is walking back to meet the Police.  It's over 4 minutes.  4 minutes and Martin is literally a few hundred yards away from the condo.  But he doesn't choose to go to the condo even though Zimmerman has missed him...no, Trayvon Martin makes a decision to physically confront the man who is following him.  He punches him in the face knocking him to the ground, straddles him and pounds his head against the ground.  I'm sorry, Kiddies but THAT is assault and battery.  Zimmerman is getting his ass kicked by someone who wasn't content just to sucker punch him and knock him down.  Oh, no...this is an assailant who is doing his very best mixed martial arts imitation, mounting a downed opponent and raining blows to his head.  Only in this case the person getting the beat down has a 9mm handgun, pulls it and shoots one time, killing the man who is beating on him.

You REALLY think you're going to make a case for murder out of THAT?  Really?


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



He didn't know the name of the street he was on--he went to find a house # that was on a street re recognized. What's Martins side of the story ?


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Zimmerman went behind the houses because that was where he saw Martin go.




Thank you for your honesty.




Oldstyle said:


> From everything I can gather he then loses sight of Martin and goes straight instead of right as Martin would have gone (if he were in fact heading for the condo he was staying in)  ending up by a back gate.



During the various interviews he indicated that he never when down the south path and that Martin jumped him at the "T" intersection, knocking him to the ground, and then jumping on him.  Beating his head on the concrete.  Martin was then shot in the chest through the heart and lung.  He died pretty much instantly.  Problem is his body was, IIRC, 40-50 down the south path and 10-15 away from the concrete.




Oldstyle said:


> At that point he's still on the phone talking to the Police as he heads back towards his SUV to meet them.



During the phone call he cancelled the "I'll meet you at the truck", he instead instructed the dispatcher to have the police call him and he would tell them directly where he was.




Oldstyle said:


> An important thing to reflect on is the amount of time that has passed since Zimmerman says that Martin is running and gets out of his vehicle to follow to the time he is walking back to meet the Police.  It's over 4 minutes.  4 minutes and Martin is literally a few hundred yards away from the condo.  But he doesn't choose to go to the condo even though Zimmerman has missed him...no,



Martin had attempted to evade the unknown person multiple times each time he was followed.  From the intitial contact in the Northeast quadrant, Martin walked away and Zimmerman followed, from the clubhouse Martin walked away and Zimmerman followed, on Twin Trees Land Martin ran away and Zimmerman followed.

Martin, under Florida law is under no obligation to retreat from a location he is legally permitted to be in, such as common grounds of a community.  Martin is the one that tried to evade the situation 3-times.




Oldstyle said:


> Trayvon Martin makes a decision to physically confront the man who is following him.  He punches him in the face knocking him to the ground, straddles him and pounds his head against the ground.



And your evidence of this "decision" and the actions that followed are?  (Ignoring Zimmerman's telling of the story, you know the person on trial and already shown a propensity to lie to the court.)




Oldstyle said:


> I'm sorry, Kiddies but THAT is assault and battery.



Not under Florida law which authorizes the use of force if you fear imminent injury based on the threatening actions of others.  That is what the jury will decide.




Oldstyle said:


> You REALLY think you're going to make a case for murder out of THAT?  Really?




"I'm" not trying to do anything, "I'm" not the prosecution.  At the end of the day I think the prosecutions case is pretty weak for Murder 2, I think they would have had a better shot at Manslaughter.


But that's JMHO.


>>>>


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > oddly if memory serves
> ...



When this is all over, his occupation is going to be "Prison Bitch".


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



experienced at the job title, huh ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Nope, I don't go around shooting black children because I'm a useless thug who can't get a real job.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



lol it's "children" now.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 31, 2013)

Yup, keeping attacking the victim, that's going to work for you.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, keeping attacking the victim, that's going to work for you.



you're calling Martin a child. Is that a truth in your mind ?


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, keeping attacking the victim, that's going to work for you.
> ...



I've got to say, I don't see anything wrong with calling Martin a child.  I've certainly seen 17 year olds called children many times before.  According to the law they are usually considered children.  

It harder to say as an individual measurement, but 18 tends to be considered the age of adulthood in the US.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



pfft  If he was alive and you called him a child he would laugh in your face. Y'all are disgusting with the victim bullshit.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Whether he was an adult or a child has nothing at all to do with whether or not he was a victim.  I am fairly neutral on that question.

This is simply a semantics question to me.  Would you prefer referring to him as a kid?  That works fine for me as well.

Why you think he's a victim if he's a child but not if he's an adult I'm not clear on.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



referring to Martin as a child or a kid evokes more pity. It's merely another attempt to use feelings as opposed to facts.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



The fact is a 17 year old is, at least in the opinion of many, a kid.  

I don't doubt that many will use such terminology just to elicit sympathy.  My own comment, however, was not meant as such.  I don't consider Martin a victim as I'm unsure what happened in this case.  Whether he is a child or an adult plays no part in that.  Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



no harm no foul  I'm admittedly hypervigilant


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, keeping attacking the victim, that's going to work for you.
> ...



17 years old. 

Unable to vote, get a drink, enter into a contract, still required to go to school.  

Yes, legally, still a child.  

And certainly not doing anything that deserved being shot in the middle of the street by a bully.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He went to the store and wound up dead.  I'm reasonably sure that makes him a victim.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yes, there is no way we should feel pity for an innocent, unarmed young man who simply went for a walk one evening and ended up dead.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Martin was 17, so by law he is a minor child.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 1, 2013)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



age is not always the determinate 

many 17 years olds get deemed an adult 

however this was not the case in martin


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Where have I ever stated that?  I just want justice to be served.  From the very beginning, GZ's actions have been suspect.  He has been caught lying.  If you lie about one thing, you will lie about other things.  I hope the Prosecutor is able to do a good job and  bring up the truth - that's all.  

If anything, it is people on the right that want GZ to be exonerated, like he did some great thing!


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No, it's not that "he did some great thing."  It's that the murder charge is a purely political move aimed to appease an angry mob.  MANY people in this area have no problem with him being charged with manslaughter even after the misleading spin by the new millionaires and their attorney.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Political move?  I thought the DA was a Republican - oh, I get it, it was intended as a means to make it easy to defeat?

It is up to the jury to decide whether or not GZ had reason to shoot.  He certainly didn't have right to assume that TM was a thief/thug.

Being snarky about the parents and the fact that the housing community was willing  to settle because they knew that relying on GZ turned out to be a big mistake just makes it hard to believe that you all have no problem with GZ being found guilty of anything.  

You don't mention all the thousands that GZ was able to collect from gullible people that jumped to his defense - I guess that's okay.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Please post the link for the opinion.  I would like to read it as well.
> ...



Actually, I was talking to Ravi.  She claimed to have read the opinion.  She is all bluff.  She couldn't find her own ass with a search warrant, let alone a legal opinion.  I have people constantly telling me to post from something other than Wiki.  They can't seem to think I am under some obligation to post from WestLaw or something, which I am not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I read that. The thief should have been granted the same right to defend himself since at that point he would have been in fear of great bodily harm.
> ...



They all like to claim that Zimmerman was brandishing a weapon.  Now, seriously, what kind of idiot would, being unarmed himself, attack someone who was armed?  I don't think the weapon came out of hiding until Zimmerman was attacked by Martin.  If it was out before, then Martin was either stoned or stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Even if you could find Westlaw, you still wouldn't understand it. 

Anyway, here's the deal. 

No matter what the evidence is, Zimmerman is going down, because a jury isn't going to have a race riot over this turd.  

Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> [
> 
> They all like to claim that Zimmerman was brandishing a weapon.  Now, seriously, what kind of idiot would, being unarmed himself, attack someone who was armed?  I don't think the weapon came out of hiding until Zimmerman was attacked by Martin.  If it was out before, then Martin was either stoned or stupid.



For all Trayvon knew, Zimmerman was a pervert who wanted to ass-rape him.


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



People are free to do what they want with their money.  The party of the State's Attorney (we don't have DAs here) is irrelevant, he needed to appease the protestors.

$1 Million from the HOA's insurance company tells me this is negligence and possibly manslaughter.  If the jury finds enough culpability to render a guilty verdict on that I have no problem.  It really comes down to whether Trayvon was the aggressor or if Zimmerman was the aggressor.  If Trayvon was the aggressor and he got shot after going to Zimmerman's gun then it's a tragic situation with no crime.

In all other cases, Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter in my opinion.


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



That is the exact problem causing trepidation in this area - justice by mob.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Exactly, and that is why it seems absurd to blame the Association for paying big bucks - I'm sure they didn't want to go to court, considering the circumstances.  As their watch-dog, he wasn't supposed to be armed.




> The party of the State's Attorney (we don't have DAs here) is irrelevant, he needed to appease the protestors.


If it is irrelevant, then I'm sure it works both ways.  No need for anyone to assume that it favors one side over the other.



> $1 Million from the HOA's insurance company tells me this is negligence and possibly manslaughter.  If the jury finds enough culpability to render a guilty verdict on that I have no problem.  It really comes down to whether Trayvon was the aggressor or if Zimmerman was the aggressor.  If Trayvon was the aggressor and he got shot after going to Zimmerman's gun then it's a tragic situation with no crime.


Based on the evidence presented, I'm sure the jury will be able to determine which is which.  If they can't, well, that's the way our system works, sometimes.



> In all other cases, Zimmerman is guilty of manslaughter in my opinion.


At the least.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



and how screwed up and racist is that ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I used WestLaw while I was in law school.  And guess what.  My alma mater right here in western KY has it availale free to students and alumni.  I most assuredly do know how to use it.  Just because you and Ravioli can't find your own asses, doesn't mean everyone can't.

I think the outcome of this trial is going to surprise the race baiters like you and Ravioli.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Exceedingly!  The biggest race baiters are banned, so he and Ravioli have to fill the void.  As soon as they run out of cogent argument, the next statement out of their keys is 'you're a racist.'  LOL.  And that is quite frequently.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



So what you're basically saying is that no matter whether George Zimmerman is guilty of a crime or not...you think that people like yourself can intimidate prospective jurors to the point of finding him guilty simply to protect themselves?

Who's the "turd" again?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And if the police had done their job to start with, the mob wouldn't be angry.  

Can't complain about a problem caused by the laxidasial attitudes of authorities who said, "Well, it's a black kid, no biggie."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> So what you're basically saying is that no matter whether George Zimmerman is guilty of a crime or not...you think that people like yourself can intimidate prospective jurors to the point of finding him guilty simply to protect themselves?
> 
> Who's the "turd" again?



What I'm basically saying is, I'm perfectly happy to sacrifice this turd for civil peace.  

And maybe the next asshole who thinks he's The Punisher might think twice about going around shooting kids.  

So, really, wins all around.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> [
> 
> I used WestLaw while I was in law school.  And guess what.  My alma mater right here in western KY has it availale free to students and alumni.  I most assuredly do know how to use it.  Just because you and Ravioli can't find your own asses, doesn't mean everyone can't.
> 
> I think the outcome of this trial is going to surprise the race baiters like you and Ravioli.



Well, Golly, Mary-sue, you wuz a lawyer in Keeeen-tucky? I bet they had the court right down in Uncle Cleetus's  barn.....  weeee---haaaa....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not in the least bit.  It's making a value judgment.  He killed a kid.  You tell the black community, the government condones the murder of their children, some of them are going to be pretty fucking angry about it.


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Except nobody said that.

Justice by mob is disgusting, they are no better than the KKK.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



No, I was not. FYI: I lived in Nashville 20 years.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





And what about when it's YOUR turn to be the 'sacrifice' for 'civil peace.'  You have an accident an the black community gets all up in arms about you.  No justice for you.  Just sacrifice you to the mob.  But of course that won't happen to you because you don't live in the 'hood, work in the 'hood' or even frequent the 'hood.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Nobody said it, but that's how it looked.  

Do you honestly think that if a 30 year old Black man had shot a white child outside his house, they would have tried to sweep it under the rug the way they did?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



This wasn't an "Accident". 

He intentionally followed this kid, disobeyed a direct order from the cops to stand down, and shot a weaker, smaller person because he was apparently getting his ass kicked.  

Oh, yeah, not to mention they caught him on tape saying "F**king C**ns, they always get away."


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It happens in the hood around here.  "What was that kid doing there?" is the typical response.

On edit:

Ah - outside his house?  The last time that happened it was a drug deal gone bad.  So....


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There was no direct order from the cops.

If Trayvon was weaker and smaller he wouldn't have kicked Zimmerman's ass.

He didn't say "fucking coons," that is an invention of the race hucksters.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I've listened to that tape, it sure sounded like "Fucking coons" to me.


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



As I said, that is an invention of the race hucksters.  You admitted to being one upthread when you said you'd gladly sacrifice Zimmerman just to appease the mob.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> [
> 
> As I said, that is an invention of the race hucksters.  You admitted to being one upthread when you said you'd gladly sacrifice Zimmerman just to appease the mob.



He killed a child. He isn't worth saving.  

At very best, he made a series of piss poor judgements that lead to a child being killed. 

At very worst he was a malignant racist who lived out his worst nature, which lead to the same result.  

Probably a Bad Idea to Mutter a Racial Slur on a 911 Call


----------



## Polk (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



For the time they spent emoting about "the mob out to get Zimmerman", etc., it's pretty darn obvious that they share that sentiment with Zimmerman.


----------



## asterism (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You're no better than the KKK.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



"Malignant racist"?  Would that be the same guy who organized a protest in Sanford when the son of a white police officer beat a black homeless man and didn't get arrested for it?  Would it be THAT guy you're talking about?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Probably a Bad Idea to Mutter a Racial Slur on a 911 Call



It's surely a bad idea to be an idiot!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJLA9vr97qw]Zimmerman 911 Call, "It's Fucking Cold" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

You know what I find most amusing?  You're all so fired up about how "innocent" Trayvon Martin was yet the truth of the matter is that the reason he was IN Sanford in the first place was that he'd been suspended from school because they discovered pot and stolen women's jewelry in his backpack.  So what was Zimmerman concerned about when he called the Police?  That the guy in the hoodie might be a thief or on drugs?  Well gee whiz, campers!  Ole' George nailed that one right on the head...didn't he?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!

And WHY are we doing that?  Because George Zimmerman defended himself with a (gasp!) handgun and that makes him a symbol that needs to be hammered by liberals because people who defend themselves with guns are EVIL!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> You know what I find most amusing?  You're all so fired up about how "innocent" Trayvon Martin was yet the truth of the matter is that the reason he was IN Sanford in the first place was that he'd been suspended from school because they discovered pot and stolen women's jewelry in his backpack.  So what was Zimmerman concerned about when he called the Police?  That the guy in the hoodie might be a thief or on drugs?  Well gee whiz, campers!  Ole' George nailed that one right on the head...didn't he?



No he didn't nail anything!  Do you know anything about teenagers?  Smoking pot does not make a kid a villain.  Breaking into a locker and taking some jewelry (that seems to be the supposition about what was found in his back pack) does not suggest that his next step is breaking into a house and burglarizing it: that's like going straight from taking vitamin supplements to do well in sports to getting hooked on steroids.  It's a giant leap.  

No "nailing" of anything, except in the minds of those without critical thinking skills who make irrational leaps of logic.

Getting suspended from school also doesn't make him a thug or a bad guy. Do you have any idea how many kids get suspended, for a myriad of things?  Getting suspended does not a juvenile delinquent make, not by a long, long stretch.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!
> 
> And WHY are we doing that?  Because George Zimmerman defended himself with a (gasp!) handgun and that makes him a symbol that needs to be hammered by liberals because people who defend themselves with guns are EVIL!



You are the one who is not being honest about who and what Trayvon Martin really was.  He was a fairly average 17 year old teenager, in reality.  Not a punk. Not a thug. Not a juvenile delinquent.  My brother spent a lot of time in JDH instead of going to high school. He was expelled from at least 2 high schools. Expelled.  Not just suspended, expelled.  Being suspended is very minor.  Yet he was not some monster or thug that deserved to be murdered because he was out alone at night.  Thank God in those days we didn't have a lot of vigilantes out packing guns and wanting to kill &#8216;punks&#8217;.  He&#8217;d never have made it to adulthood.  Bad boys who hang out on street corners smoking (cigs or pot) and sometimes commit petty crime: they all deserve to die, don&#8217;t they?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!
> 
> And WHY are we doing that?  Because George Zimmerman defended himself with a (gasp!) handgun and that makes him a symbol that needs to be hammered by liberals because people who defend themselves with guns are EVIL!


Trayvon's faults don't matter. What matters is that he had every right to be where he was and he ended up dead.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find most amusing?  You're all so fired up about how "innocent" Trayvon Martin was yet the truth of the matter is that the reason he was IN Sanford in the first place was that he'd been suspended from school because they discovered pot and stolen women's jewelry in his backpack.  So what was Zimmerman concerned about when he called the Police?  That the guy in the hoodie might be a thief or on drugs?  Well gee whiz, campers!  Ole' George nailed that one right on the head...didn't he?
> ...



Getting suspended from school for theft makes him a thief.  What part of that is a "stretch"?  The assumption that someone who has already committed a crime is more apt to commit another one is simple common sense.  But you don't want to admit THAT because that spoils your whole "innocent child" narrative.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!
> ...



So the "average" 17 year old gets suspended for drug possession and stealing other people's stuff?  You must have some *wonderful* kids where you are, Esmerelda!

All I've pointed out is that George Zimmerman's reason for calling the Police was that he thought Trayvon Martin was acting suspiciously in a neighborhood in which there had been a rash of burglaries.  You'd better believe that if the Police had run Martin's information that night that THEY would have wanted to know what he was doing.  Martin had a "history".  It's what you get when you do things like bring drugs to school and steal other people's property.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!
> ...



Of course they "matter".  If he didn't react violently to someone following him at a distance then there is no fight and he doesn't get shot.  It's a "fault" to over react.  Punching someone in the face simply because they follow you is the very definition of over reacting.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


We don't know who attacked first, one. In Florida you are allowed to defend yourself if you fear for your life, two. Following someone could easily lead the person being followed to be in fear for their life.

You sure are stuck on stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



I'm talking about the guy who shot an unarmed black kid after calling him a "fucking Coon".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a Bad Idea to Mutter a Racial Slur on a 911 Call
> ...



Sorry, it wasn't "Cold" or "Punk".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> You know what I find most amusing?  You're all so fired up about how "innocent" Trayvon Martin was yet the truth of the matter is that the reason he was IN Sanford in the first place was that he'd been suspended from school because they discovered pot and stolen women's jewelry in his backpack.  So what was Zimmerman concerned about when he called the Police?  That the guy in the hoodie might be a thief or on drugs?  Well gee whiz, campers!  Ole' George nailed that one right on the head...didn't he?



Since he hadn't be convicted of either, not really.  

Of course, even if he were, that didn't Zimmerman the right to go all Punisher on the kid and shoot him.  






_*(How Gun Nuts see themselves!)*_


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!
> 
> And WHY are we doing that?  Because George Zimmerman defended himself with a (gasp!) handgun and that makes him a symbol that needs to be hammered by liberals because people who defend themselves with guns are EVIL!



You do have a point there. 

You gun nuts scream "Guns don't kill people, people kill people".  

Well, now we are holding a person responsible.  

Tell you what though, you guys agree to a comprehensive gun ban across the country, we'll let Georgie move in with you.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Take it up with CNN. It was "Cold"


----------



## Meathead (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Living in a shithole as cold as Chicago, I wonder how many times you've said. "Fuckin' coon!"?


----------



## sitarro (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



"I would have shot the prick twice, double tap.....make sure he never sucker punched anyone again. These assholes want war with decent people, that's what they will get and they will lose and lose big......fuck that worthless trash." I heard that Barry Osama said this  behind closed doors..... is that racist? He is half white ya know.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Says the guy who lives in a country where the women offer themselves as mail-order brides to get away from the grinding poverty.  

Just remember to punch the holes in the box before you ship her over, or we are going to have quite the mess on our hands.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

sitarro said:


> [
> 
> "I would have shot the prick twice, double tap.....make sure he never sucker punched anyone again. These assholes want war with decent people, that's what they will get and they will lose and lose big......fuck that worthless trash." I heard that Barry Osama said this  behind closed doors..... is that racist? He is half white ya know.



You probably need to stop hanging around Stormfront so much.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I haven't heard of any Czech mail order brides, but if you're looking I think Botswana is more along your lines and budget. Problems would be HIV if you're not already infected, and of course they might take umbrage to your saying "fuckin' coon" all the time.

You may have to relieve yourself with the local livestock until you can afford something better.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Google "Mail Order Bride Cz" and they come up automatically.  Maybe they are all trying to get away from you.  

Oh, here's an interesting Wiki article..

Prostitution in the Czech Republic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Prostitution? Human Trafficking? 

So you live in a country that is known as "Germany's Whorehouse" and you are like, proud of that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a Bad Idea to Mutter a Racial Slur on a 911 Call
> ...



besides msnbc it took much from the leftists 

to try and "paint" zimmerman as racist


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Simple common sense dictates that someone doesn't go from taking something from a school locker to breaking and entering and burlarizing a home.  DUH!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Zimmerman has a 'history,' and it's a hell of a lot more serious as regards violence and lying to the police and authorities than anything in Trayvon's past.  This was a 'fairly' average kid, yes. I doubt you have any experience with today's teens and think smoking pot is not something many 'average' kids do: you would be wrong.  They smoke pot, they drink, they have sex, they smoke cigarettes, etc.  And I am not talking about ghetto kids.  Didn't you ever watch Beverly Hlls 90201?  That's supposed to be the best of the best, yet they are no different than kids all over the country, from small town American to the most fashionable neighborhoods in America to the ghettos.  If you think they are, you'd be very wrong.  I have direct experience of them all.  Extensive experience with teens.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Oh yeah, there are prostitutes here. Most of them are Gypsies and they don't cost a lot but then they're not terribly clean. You might get lucky and get one to marry you if she/he isn't too picky. You may be on to something.

Good Luck


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Walking behind someone is not illegal.  And he said 'fucking kids.'


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, but we can't SAY that!  We can't be honest about who Trayvon Martin really was.  That doesn't jibe with the narrative that the main stream media pumped out to make this into a sensational case in the first place.  Nah, we're supposed to look at the OLD pictures of Trayvon that make him look like a choir boy and pretend that he didn't have *issues*!
> ...



Zimmerman had every right to be where he was as well and he ended up getting attacked.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Just walking behind someone is not illegal.  And it is not cause for the person in front to turn around and attack the person walking behind them.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Zimmerman didnt know his history and he wasn't committing a crime when he was followed.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

I never said Zimmerman DID know his history, Luissa.  I simply pointed out that what caused Zimmerman to call the Police in the first place was his suspicion that Trayvon Martin was checking out houses in an area that had been burglarized so often that they'd formed a neighborhood watch to try and protect themselves.  Zimmerman basically thinks Martin is a potential burglar.  Now if Trayvon Martin didn't HAVE a history of theft...the very reason he'd been suspended from school and was now staying IN Sanford...then you'd be correct in pointing out that Zimmerman had unfairly assessed him.  But when you find out that Martin was indeed a thief then it's hard to make the claim that Zimmerman's instincts weren't spot on.

Martin hasn't committed a crime when Zimmerman follows him...but neither has Zimmerman because he's suspicious of Martin's behavior.  The "crime" occurs when someone strikes another person and from all of the evidence that person would be Trayvon Martin...not George Zimmerman.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I never said Zimmerman DID know his history, Luissa.  I simply pointed out that what caused Zimmerman to call the Police in the first place was his suspicion that Trayvon Martin was checking out houses in an area that had been burglarized so often that they'd formed a neighborhood watch to try and protect themselves.  Zimmerman basically thinks Martin is a potential burglar.  Now if Trayvon Martin didn't HAVE a history of theft...the very reason he'd been suspended from school and was now staying IN Sanford...then you'd be correct in pointing out that Zimmerman had unfairly assessed him.  But when you find out that Martin was indeed a thief then it's hard to make the claim that Zimmerman's instincts weren't spot on.
> 
> Martin hasn't committed a crime when Zimmerman follows him...but neither has Zimmerman because he's suspicious of Martin's behavior.  The "crime" occurs when someone strikes another person and from all of the evidence that person would be Trayvon Martin...not George Zimmerman.



It is not illegal to walk behind someone, and I don't believe Zimmerman had brandished a gun.  No unarmed person would attack someone he knew to have a gun.  If someone was walking behind me and I was afraid, I would stay under the lights, not duck behind a building where there were no lights.  A lot of people have spun a lot of tales about this one.  I believe the outcome of this case is going to be far different than a lot of people expect.  I think it IS possible to find an impartial jury.  One day, I mentioned the case to some of my coworkers and they had no idea who I was talking about.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I never said Zimmerman DID know his history, Luissa.  I simply pointed out that what caused Zimmerman to call the Police in the first place was his suspicion that Trayvon Martin was checking out houses in an area that had been burglarized so often that they'd formed a neighborhood watch to try and protect themselves.  Zimmerman basically thinks Martin is a potential burglar.  Now if Trayvon Martin didn't HAVE a history of theft...the very reason he'd been suspended from school and was now staying IN Sanford...then you'd be correct in pointing out that Zimmerman had unfairly assessed him.  But when you find out that Martin was indeed a thief then it's hard to make the claim that Zimmerman's instincts weren't spot on.
> 
> Martin hasn't committed a crime when Zimmerman follows him...but neither has Zimmerman because he's suspicious of Martin's behavior.  The "crime" occurs when someone strikes another person and from all of the evidence that person would be Trayvon Martin...not George Zimmerman.



Total nonsense.  Zimmerman's 'instincts' were that that the person he was following was a potential burglar, which is ludicrous.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Total nonsense.  Zimmerman's 'instincts' were that that the person he was following was a potential burglar, which is ludicrous.


Seriously, why was it ludicrous?  A mother with two children would have certainly been. ludicruus


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> [
> 
> Walking behind someone is not illegal.  And he said 'fucking kids.'



Oh, oh, is that the version. 

Because I've also heard his apologists say it was "fucking Cold", "Fucking Punks" and now "Fucking kids".  

I've listened to that tape. It sounds like "coons" to me.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So the same guy that organized protests against the Sanford Police when a white officer's kid beat up a black homeless man and wasn't arrested for it...THAT guy is the one who called someone a "coon"?  

Do yourself a favor, Joe...when you try to smear someone with the "racist" label?  Try picking someone that doesn't have a record of fighting AGAINST racism.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I never said Zimmerman DID know his history, Luissa.  I simply pointed out that what caused Zimmerman to call the Police in the first place was his suspicion that Trayvon Martin was checking out houses in an area that had been burglarized so often that they'd formed a neighborhood watch to try and protect themselves.  Zimmerman basically thinks Martin is a potential burglar.  Now if Trayvon Martin didn't HAVE a history of theft...the very reason he'd been suspended from school and was now staying IN Sanford...then you'd be correct in pointing out that Zimmerman had unfairly assessed him.  But when you find out that Martin was indeed a thief then it's hard to make the claim that Zimmerman's instincts weren't spot on.
> ...



Since you were not there, Esmeralda and have no idea what Trayvon Martin was doing why is it that you know that what George Zimmerman observed WASN'T suspicious?  Since Martin had just been suspended from school because he was found to have stolen property in his possession it's pretty obvious that he was INDEED a "potential burglar".


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Walking behind someone is not illegal.  And he said 'fucking kids.'
> ...



No, you already lost this assertion. Period. One more time...read slowly.

It Was 'Cold,' Not 'Coon': CNN Backtracks On Its Claim That Zimmerman Used Racial Slur In 911 Call

In a dramatic turnaround from its earlier charge that George Zimmerman, the self-confessed killer of 17-year-old African American teen Trayvon Martin, used a racial slur during the 911 call prior to shooting Martin, the Cable News Network says its expert may have misinterpreted the word.

In a video broadcast on March 22, CNN anchor Anderson Cooper and features reporter Gary Tuchman, along with an audio expert, had alleged that the neighborhood watch member Zimmerman may have used a racial slur, following an expletive, to refer to the African American teen during his call placed with the Sanford, Florida, police on Feb. 26, prior to fatally shooting Martin.

The video shows Tuchman listening to the enhanced 911 call, as CNN audio design specialist plays the single word over and over, and then exclaims: That sounds even more like the word (coon or coons) than using it with the F-word before that.

*However, in another video uploaded to the CNN website on Wednesday, the network backtracked from its earlier claims to admit that the word doesn't sound like that slur anymore.

Network anchor Wolf Blitzer and Gary Tuchman and a different audio expert are shown unanimously agreeing that Zimmerman in fact said f***ing cold and not f***ing coon as earlier interpreted.

It doesn't sound like that slur anymore, Tuchman says. It sounds like - and we wanted to leave it up to the viewer - but it sounds like we're hearing the swear word at first and the word 'cold.'*

CNN's gaffe coincides with a similar incident in which NBC apologized for tampering with the tape of the 911 call made by Zimmerman which misleadingly made him sound racist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> So the same guy that organized protests against the Sanford Police when a white officer's kid beat up a black homeless man and wasn't arrested for it...THAT guy is the one who called someone a "coon"?
> 
> Do yourself a favor, Joe...when you try to smear someone with the "racist" label?  Try picking someone that doesn't have a record of fighting AGAINST racism.



HE SHOT A BLACK CHILD.  

Nothing else matters. Nothing else is important. 

But how about this.  We leave him alone in the African American community, and let THEM deal with him. 

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Why. I heard what I heard.  I'm sure a Jury will conclude the same thing.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You refuse to read or view the evidence provided.
Want to lay a bet on what the Jury will conclude?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Not really.  Frankly, I've given up on the Jury system after they ignored obvious evidence O.J. Simpson turned his wife into a Pez Dispenser.  

But if a state jury acquits, there will be federal charges after the race riots.  

Fatboy won't get away from those.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



George Zimmerman followed a guy who was walking around in the rain looking in windows.  Now, lets see,  I as a 64 YO woman might peer into windows looking at the decor and for decorating ideas.  Why would a young guy be doing that; probably seeing what they have...  There was a problem with break ins there other wise they would not need a watchman out keeping track of goings on.

Trayvon was 6' and 160 lbs according to the police report.  GZ was 5'9" and no weight given.  So, who was the weaker, smaller person?

Trayvon was up at his dad's girlfriend's house because he was suspended from school for drugs and women's jewelry and burglary tools found in his personal possessions.  Not too big a stretch to think he was casing houses there for some more of his " business opportunities".

If some young thug was pounding my head into the pavement and telling me I was going to die I would shoot him, too.

GZ would not have been charged had the "community"  and rabble-rousers like AS and JJ got involved stirring up the race baiters.

Oh, if TM was smaller and weaker, why was he kicking GZ's ass?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> George Zimmerman followed a guy who was walking around in the rain looking in windows.  Now, lets see,  I as a 64 YO woman might peer into windows looking at the decor and for decorating ideas.  Why would a young guy be doing that; probably seeing what they have...  There was a problem with break ins there other wise they would not need a watchman out keeping track of goings on.
> 
> Trayvon was 6' and 160 lbs according to the police report.  GZ was 5'9" and no weight given.  So, who was the weaker, smaller person?
> 
> ...



Because like most bullies, he gets his ass kicked when people fight back. 

You are right on one point.  If "Rabble Rousers" hadn't brought up the obscenity of a white man getting to shoot a black child with no consequences, this would have gotten swept under the rug.  

You guys can try to slime the victim all day, but the judge disallowed most of this propaganda....


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I never said Zimmerman DID know his history, Luissa.  I simply pointed out that what caused Zimmerman to call the Police in the first place was his suspicion that Trayvon Martin was checking out houses in an area that had been burglarized so often that they'd formed a neighborhood watch to try and protect themselves.  Zimmerman basically thinks Martin is a potential burglar.  Now if Trayvon Martin didn't HAVE a history of theft...the very reason he'd been suspended from school and was now staying IN Sanford...then you'd be correct in pointing out that Zimmerman had unfairly assessed him.  But when you find out that Martin was indeed a thief then it's hard to make the claim that Zimmerman's instincts weren't spot on.
> ...



Interesting, was Trayvon walking around in the dark in the rain admiring the architecture of the buildings?  Was he in a straight line from the store to his dad's girlfriend's house?
Heck, he didn't even go to her house when GZ stopped following him, he circled around and attacked GZ.

He should have just gone to the GF's place.  He might still be alive now but then his mom and dad wouldn't have the $$$.

TM had trouble written all over him; GZ was fully in his rights to be watching him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Simple common sense: a person doesn't jump from possibly taking things out of school lockers to burglarizing homes.  It's just ludicrous to think so, a ridiculous leap of logic.  Trayvon was not a thug, not a burglar, not a juvenile delinquent, not a gangster.  

He was a kid walking home from the convenience store.  He can take his time if he wants; he's a kid. He doesn't have to make a beeline to and from the store. He talking to his girlfriend on the phone, not planning a burglary.  

We only have Zimmerman's story to go by, a proven liar and a person who has been in trouble with the police before.  We don't know that Martin doubled back and attacked Zimmerman: that's Zimmerman's story.  What makes everything he says to me have no validity is that he told the police that Martin said to him " You're going to die tonight."   What total BS.  A most likely scared 17 year old who has never had more than a school  yard fist fight is suddenly going to turn on a man twice his age who is not a small man, and say that.  How ridiculous to believe such a thing.  It's racist to believe such a thing.  It indicates that white people think all black kids are gang bangers and hoodlums instead of ordinary kids.  It indicates people truly think that Trayvon, as compared to an average white kid, is familiar with and comfortable with the idea of killing someone, just like that: that he is a fearless, agressive, violent young man who has no qualms about considering killing someone. Totally ridiculous.  Only a jury filled with racists is going to believe he said that. And if they realize Zimmerman is lying about that, they will put no faith in anything  Zimmerman says.  Zimmerman will go to jail. And he deserves to do so.  He killed an innocent, unarmed teenager.  You have an armed adult chasing down an unarmed teenager. The teen ends up dead.  This should not be so.  This is not just about racism, it is also about pro-gun people wanting to USE their guns. I read it over and over on this forum, how blood thirsty people are, wanting to use their guns to blow people away. Chomping at the bit, drooling over it.  It's disgusting. Now you see a guy who did what you all want to do, plus he killed a black kid: oh heavenly days--it's a dream come true.  

Sickening.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Nothing else matters except that Trayvon Martin is black?  Did you REALLY just make a statement that ignorant?

You don't have an explanation for why the man you accuse of racism organized a protest when a black homeless man was beaten by a white police officer's son and no charges were brought...do you?  Why WOULD a racist do that?  The simple answer is that a racist WOULDN'T.  So you accuse someone of being something that they clearly are not...because you've bought into the "narrative" that George Zimmerman MUST be a racist because he shot a black teenager.  Sounds fair to you?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



This has ZERO to do with what happened that night in Sanford, Florida.  Oh, no...this is about gun control and your preconceived notion of what gun owners are really like.  You made up your mind that George Zimmerman is a racist.  You made up your mind that he was blood thirsty.  Why?  Because that's what you gun control zealots think ALL gun owners are really like.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 2, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



He shot a 17 year old thief who didn't live in the neighborhood, was unfamiliar to Zimmerman and apparently would have splattered Mr Zimmerman's brains on the sidewalk if not stopped with deadly force.
Treyvon Martin was not a "child" He was 5'11" tall and weighed 158 pounds at autopsy.

It's not important that Treyvon had been suspended from school for the 3rd time that school year, that he used drugs, had been photographed with a firearm... Yup he was an angel. The only possible explanation for a witness seeing him sitting atop George Zimmerman pounding his head into the pavement is that Zimmerman tripped the poor child.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 2, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Do women keep their jewelry in school lockers now?  Trayvon was a thug;  he liked to use his fists.  I don't care if you don't believe that or not; doesn't matter to me in the least.

I think it was raining that night.  Must be fun walking around in a hoodie getting soaked!

If GZ was in trouble with the police before; how did he get a carry permit?

Oh, good Lord, get over yourself. How many centuries do white people have to pay reparations for having slaves?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



I had no preconcieved notion of what many gun owners are really like.  I've learned what they are really like by being on USMB and reading their posts. Mostly low in intelligence, mostly poorly educated, mostly having a vision of reality that is based on everything from John Wayne movies to modern action flicks. Huge fans of people like Chuck Norris. Mostly all with a great desire to blow someone away the first chance they get. Championing anyone who does so who is what they call one of the good guys.   They love these stories about how a shop owner or a house holder blows away bad guys. They are the kind of people like the one who blew away a Japanese foreign student who knocked on his door on Halloween one year. They are the type whose kids regularly die in gun accidents in the home. They are the ones who are accidently shooting others when they go out hunting.  Trigger happy.  Worshipping gunslingers from the Old West, wanting to turn America into Dodge City. Just blatantly drooling and chomping at the bit to have a chance to use that fucking gun they adore so much and be a big shot (pun intended).  No, I never saw gun owners in that way until I came on this forum.  I had no vision of what so many gun owners were like until I came here and started reading their posts. It's all very clear now why you want so dearly for Zimmerman to get away with this killing. It validates every wet dream about killing someone you ever had.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Only one problem with your little rant there, Esmeralda...

I'm not any of those things.  I grew up on a dairy farm in Massachusetts where I was taught to use and respect firearms as a tool.  I've got a degree in History and another in Business Administration so I'm not stupid nor am I uneducated.  I've had a permit to carry a concealed weapon for many years now and I've not only never shot anyone but I've never even taken the gun out of it's holster in a confrontation.  Bloodthirsty?  LOL  That's some funny stuff.  There are some very bad people running around our world...the kind of people who ARE "chomping at the bit" to hurt someone.  Naive folks like yourself think that taking guns away from people will make us all safer but the really bad people I just spoke of don't care about laws.  If you take away the rights of ordinary people to have a gun for self-protection then you just made it SO much easier for the thug or sociopath out there to have themselves a good old time.  And if you think that it's the Police that are going to be there to protect you?  Then you're REALLY naive.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



With all that education, you should have read more carefully. I didn't say everyone, I said MANY.  You don't have to see it as including yourself.  I do believe any of those with the ability to have self awareness know who they are.  Also, with all your education and intelligence, you should be aware that there are many examples of countries around the world that don't have the violence or crime the US has, yet those countries have very strict gun laws, so the argument doesn't prevail that without so many guns in America, we would be less safe .


----------



## Politico (Jun 3, 2013)

Page 59 and the clueless conjecture continues. I cannot wait to see the eipc conclusion lol.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I bet you fell for the hope and change bullshit too didn't ya Esmeralda? Zimmerman was nice and cut him some slack after the thug sucker punched him. He shouldn't have let him pound his head into he pavement, a gut shot and then one between the eyes ........same thing you do to a pit bull that attacks.
The Trayvons and his thug friends are going to continue to get their asses slaughtered by a citizenry that has had enough, he should have moved to Chicago while he had a chance......that place is full of victims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> [
> 
> Interesting, was Trayvon walking around in the dark in the rain admiring the architecture of the buildings?  Was he in a straight line from the store to his dad's girlfriend's house?
> Heck, he didn't even go to her house when GZ stopped following him, he circled around and attacked GZ.
> ...



Wow, a Teenager wandering around and meandering.  Who would have ever thought. 

Zimmerman is a malignant racist, and it will be a happy day when he goes to prison.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> [
> 
> He shot a 17 year old thief who didn't live in the neighborhood, was unfamiliar to Zimmerman and apparently would have splattered Mr Zimmerman's brains on the sidewalk if not stopped with deadly force.
> Treyvon Martin was not a "child" He was 5'11" tall and weighed 158 pounds at autopsy.
> ...



Nope. Not a one of those things are important, and we only have Zimmerman's word for them, a guy who has already been caught LYING to the court.  

The court threw all that stuff out, because it was just smearing the victim.  

Your boy is going down, and society will be better off for it.  It'll be a message to the next gun nut that you want to go out and pretend your The Punisher, the law is going to deal with you.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Zimmy had already committed a crime, a real crime "felony" when he hit a cop, so how come that is being overlooked?  It makes good sense that if Zimmy hit a cop, he would be more apt to commit another crime, not being afraid of the cops, but that would spoil your whole "TM is the only one with a record" narrative, wouldn't it?  If TM had a "judge" father to get him out of those charges, he'd be as clean as GZ, wouldn't he?


According to a records search on George, he was previously arrested for domestic violence, resisting an officer without violence and most shockingly, *resisting an officer with violence  a  felony charge that surely could have landed him in prison.*
George Zimmerman, Son of a Retired Judge, Has 3 Closed Arrests


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Please cite sources of those countries around the world that don't have the violence or crime we do in these United States but they have very strict gun laws.

I call BS on your statement.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 3, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I was going to make a comment on your statement about gun nuts, but in seeing your location, there is really no need.  Chitcago has strict gun control but more murders by gun that almost anywhere.

If it wasn't so pathetic it would be funny.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Did you actually read that "article"  you cited? Or, just the pieces you wanted to use for a source?

Had you read the entire piece, you would have seen that the 2 resisting an officer were from the same incident.

How can a person with felonies get a carry permit?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



So if it's guns that create violence, Esmeralda...then kindly explain why a country like Russia that has had a virtual ban on private citizens owning guns for decades has a much higher incidence of murder than the US does?

The fact is...taking guns away from law abiding citizens will do very little to lessen violence because those same law abiding citizens generally aren't the ones killing people.  You can see that in a city like Chicago that has some of the strictest gun control laws in the nation...yet is enduring an epidemic of murders.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



How exactly does one get arrested for "resisting an officer without violence" AND "resisting an officer with violence"?  Duh?

That's the kind of nonsense that you post when you get your information from web sites that have an agenda that doesn't correlate well with the truth.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 3, 2013)

And he was not arrested for domestic violence...he had a restraining order taken out against him by his ex...while she had a similar order taken out against her.  Get your facts straight...


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




Because the original arrest for was Felony assault of a police officer in July 2005 and was being processed though August 2005.  At that time Zimmerman coped to a plea deal which dropped to original charged from a felony to a misdemeanor which was a separate filing started in August 2005 and went through July 2006 even though the event date remained the same as the original filing.  So as part of a Pre-Trial Diversion program, which in this case required anger management counseling/classes, you end up with mulitple charges at different levels for the same offense.

Once he completed the requirements of the diversion program he was not prosecuted.

The two separate charge filings (one felony and one misdemeanor) originated from the same event and reflect it's processing through the courts.




http://myclerk.myorangeclerk.com/CaseDetail.aspx?CaseID=5782626
Charges: ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL		Statute 	Level 	Date
1.  	CR-RESISTING OFFICER WITH VIOLENCE		843.01	Third Degree - Felony	07/16/2005
2.  	BATTERY ON LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER		784.07(2)(B)	Third Degree - Felony	07/16/2005

http://myclerk.myorangeclerk.com/CaseDetail.aspx?CaseID=5797428
Charge Information
Charges: ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL		Statute 	Level 	Date
1.  	CR-RESISTING OFFICER WITHOUT VIOLENCE		843.02	First Degree - Misd	07/14/2005



>>>>


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 3, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



LOL This is common knowledge that has been discussed on these forums over and over again. One doesn't need to cite sources for knowledge claims that are common knowledge. If  your education is so lacking you think such facts are BS, you need to get an education.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 3, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The problem in Chicago is about drugs. They are having a serious problem with drugs being imported, bought and sold there.  It's a quite different situation than in other American cities, similar to having the Mafia take over a city.   The situation really cannot be compared to average American towns and cities.


----------



## numan (Jun 3, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Please cite sources of those countries around the world that don't have the violence or crime we do in these United States but they have very strict gun laws.
> 
> I call BS on your statement.


With all of your self-proclaimed intelligence and education, how could you write something *SO STUPID?*
.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> And he was not arrested for domestic violence...he had a restraining order taken out against him by his ex...while she had a similar order taken out against her.  Get your facts straight...



Have you ever had a restraining order taken out on you? Have you ever been arrested or charged with resisting arrest? Have you ever been required by the court to take an anger management course and/or get counseling for anger control issues?  I haven't. I don't think the average, calm  and under self control  citizen has either. George Zimmerman has issues of self control, of violent tendencies.  He is not your average, law abidding citizen. Have you ever lied to a court, when you are under arrest, lied to a court about your finances?  Come  on.  This is not a regular guy.  I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 3, 2013)

Zimmerman's attorney admitted to lying when he claimed Martin filmed his buddies beating up homeless people. Of course, he had to admit he lied since the evidence clearly showed him to be lying.

What a putz.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Did you read the post I was responding to?  If you had you would have known it didn't matter.



> Had you read the entire piece, you would have seen that the 2 resisting an officer were from the same incident.


 Of course I did.  It doesn't matter that it mentioned the same incident, the fact is that he was charged with a crime that was a felony, that his daddy bailed him out, is why it isn't in his record.



> How can a person with felonies get a carry permit?


If your dad is a judge and can get the court to drop the charges, it is no longer a felony.  But, that doesn't mean GZ didn't commit the crime.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Does any of that matter?  The fact is that TM was being deemed as a thug with a record by the poster I was responding to, while all the charges against GZ are being ignored.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




I was responding to "How exactly does one get arrested for "resisting an officer without violence" AND "resisting an officer with violence"? Duh?"


>>>>


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yep, it's pretty ironic. The real thug in the case is Zimmerman, not Trayvon Martin. Zimmerman  has had several incidents of violence, arrests, restraining orders, and lying to the courts. He is not your average law abiding citizen, and yet it's someone who has never been in trouble with the law that is being painted as a thug, while the real thug is being painted as a paragon of virtue.  Ludicrous.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


Right, but the other poster was insinuating that I was counting the same offense twice, when it doesn't really matter, it was just the fact that GZ would have a record if his dad hadn't bailed him.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Since it was brought it up, yes, it does matter to get ALL facts straight.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 3, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



First of all, the trial has not even started, so anything brought up in the media is not necessarily pertinent just because it has been brought up.  In a rape case, a woman's sexual history might be brought up, that doesn't make it pertinent to the trial or mean she deserved to be raped. Just anything brought up before or even during the trial does not mean it is pertinent or should have any influence on the outcome of the trial.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Right, but the other poster was insinuating that I was counting the same offense twice, when it doesn't really matter,* it was just the fact that GZ would have a record if his dad hadn't bailed him.*



GZ does have a record, obviously.
As for the underlined part, that's an assumption, unless you have proof.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> First of all, the trial has not even started, so anything brought up in the media is not necessarily pertinent just because it has been brought up. Just anything brought up before or even during the trial does not mean it is pertinent or should have any influence on the outcome of the trial.



Are you saying GZ doesn't have a record?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So instead of trying to make George Zimmerman look like a "hardened criminal" with TWO charges of battery on a law enforcement officer let's be honest about what happened.  He pushed an undercover officer's arm away because he didn't know who the guy was.  For that Zimmerman was originally charged with resisting an officer with violence (which would lead one to believe that the arresting officer was a world class DICK to even make such a charge) and when cooler heads prevailed that charge was changed to resisting an officer without violence.

I'd be interested to know why there is a discrepancy in the dates there, WW.  For some reason he's charged with the lesser charge two days before he was charged with the greater charge that was reduced.  Either that's a clerical error or someone's research is off.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Sorry, the point I was trying to make doesn't matter that it was the same incident.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



What's "ludicrous" is for you to make the claim that Trayvon Martin has never been in trouble with the law.  He's a minor.  His court records are sealed.  He could very well have had numerous brushes with the law that you and I will never be privy to.  

It's also amusing to watch you repeatedly try to paint George Zimmerman as a "thug" when his worst transgressions against society were to push an undercover officer's arm away and get into a trading of restraining orders with an ex girlfriend.  You're right...he's NOT the average citizen because the average citizen has MORE infractions of the law on their record than Zimmerman.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Right, but the other poster was insinuating that I was counting the same offense twice, when it doesn't really matter,* it was just the fact that GZ would have a record if his dad hadn't bailed him.*
> ...



Oh yeah, like I'm sure his dad and the court submitted an article about it to the newspapers!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Ha,ha, I can't believe you are actually saying that......he was ordered to take anger management - that ought to tell you what kind of temper Mr. DoNoWrong has.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If George Zimmerman really DOES have this explosive temper...as you now maintain?  Kindly point out some examples of it in his life?  You do realize that the liberal media has crawled up his ass with a microscope looking for ANYTHING they can use to portray him as the "angry racist gun owner turned vigilante" and basically come up with NADA?

The anger management class he was ordered to take is the game that our court systems play.  Get a speeding ticket...go to traffic school and pay a couple hundred bucks and they don't put points on your license.  Get a DUI...go to substance abuse classes and pay a couple hundred buck and they'll give you a lighter sentence.  Get arrested on a bogus assaulting a police officer charge...go to anger management class and pay a couple hundred dollars and they drop it down to a misdemeanor.  George Zimmerman doesn't HAVE a history of violence!  I know you'd LIKE him to but that fact is he really doesn't.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Jun 4, 2013)

Them niggs got bigger dix, all & all ................ you must admit .............. this is why he got shot.
Personally I don't think an individual should have the power to end someones life in the heat of the moment .......
eg. You just get your ass kicked by a child ......... extremely humiliating, and you think to yourself ...... a young strapping black man kicked my as with little effort, it won't be long before he is fuckin a hot looking white girl with his much bigger & preferred anatomy, and ill be hugging my pillow tonight as I cry myself to sleep .......... the rage caused the small dicked Mexican to shoot .......... this is why guns must be confiscated.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 4, 2013)

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So, you have no proof that GZs father intervened.

Got it!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And he was not arrested for domestic violence...he had a restraining order taken out against him by his ex...while she had a similar order taken out against her.  Get your facts straight...
> ...



I've been arrested three times.  Once for "Indecent Exposure" for streaking the UMass campus back when that was all the rage, once for fighting in Aspen, Colorado when I threw some drunk college kids out of a bar and ended up getting into a brawl with them and once for speeding on my motorcycle in Utah.  What I find laughable, Esmeralda is that you'd be hard pressed to find someone who's more "calm and under self control" than I yet under your definition of who is "regular"...I'd flunk.  By the way ALL of those charges were either reduced or dropped because I *am* a law abiding citizen and the courts realized that.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 4, 2013)

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




What was your point by using a link that is clearly labeled "george-zimmerman-son-of-a-retired-judge-has-3-closed-arrests" if it really wan't your point?




Mertex said:


> According to a records search on George, he was previously arrested for domestic violence, resisting an officer without violence and most shockingly, *resisting an officer with violence  a  felony charge that surely could have landed him in prison.*
> George Zimmerman, Son of a Retired Judge, Has 3 Closed Arrests


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



A link that if Mertex had actually READ has a disclaimer at the end of the article that they got their facts completely wrong about the number of times Zimmerman was arrested.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Examples of a violent temper? He has had a restraining order put out on him.  Doesn't matter if he and his wife exchanged them. Maybe she is violent too, or maybe he did it to  her as a tit for tat. Was she ordered to take anger management? And anger  management is not a nothing thing, some kind of pointless trend that the courts do.  I know someone who had to go through it and why and that it helped him and kept him out of further trouble in his life. It isn't just 'something' they make people do for no good reason.

Getting arrested, a history of violence, anger, a wanna be policeman, all of these things point to a man who is not a paragon of virtue and not a good old average American, unless we are looking at the lowest common denominator.

To suggest, to assume that Martin has a juvenile record?  Please.....that is really pathetic on your part.  How very, very pathetic.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a real whack job blog mertex linked to. Second page:

_George Zimmerman had felony assault on police officer charge in &#8217;05 & 2 domestic assaults_

*ZUAZO, VERONICA vs. ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE M*
08/09/2005
Div 44
44, TBA
Domestic Violence
Closed &#8211; SRS
2005-DR-013069-O

*ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE M vs. ZUAZO, VERONICA A*
08/10/2005
Div 46
White, Keith F
Domestic Violence
Closed &#8211; SRS

Claiming the restraining orders filed by each party against the other as two (2) Domestic Assaults by Zimmerman.
George Zimmerman, Son of a Retired Judge, Has 3 Closed Arrests


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 4, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> [
> 
> I was going to make a comment on your statement about gun nuts, but in seeing your location, there is really no need.  Chitcago has strict gun control but more murders by gun that almost anywhere.
> 
> If it wasn't so pathetic it would be funny.



Actually, our crime rates aren't any better or worse than anywhere else in the country.  

You really need to disconnect yourself from the Hate Radio and learn some facts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*
If those things come into the trial, so will Martin's record.  But generally prior crimes are not allowed to come in to show propensity.  Example:
*


> The amendment makes clear that the accused cannot attack the alleged victim's character and yet remain shielded from the disclosure of equally relevant evidence concerning the same character trait of the accused. For example, in a murder case with a claim of self-defense, the accused, to bolster this defense, might offer evidence of the alleged victim's violent disposition. *If the government has evidence that the accused has a violent character, but is not allowed to offer this evidence as part of its rebuttal, the jury has only part of the information it needs for an informed assessment of the probabilities as to who was the initial aggressor. *This may be the case even if evidence of the accused's prior violent acts is admitted under Rule 404(b), because such evidence can be admitted only for limited purposes and not to show action in conformity with the accused's character on a specific occasion. Thus, the amendment is designed to permit a more balanced presentation of character evidence when an accused chooses to attack the character of the alleged victim.



Rule 404. Character Evidence; Crimes or Other Acts | Federal Rules of Evidence | LII / Legal Information Institute
*
And they will seriously NOT want Trayvon's character evidence presented to the jury.  So that is all moot.*


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So you've got zero examples of Zimmerman's "history of violence" yet you continue to make the charge?  Now he's violent because he wanted to become a policeman?  Are you serious?  You engage in the worst kind of character assassination when it comes to Zimmerman but won't even consider the fact that Martin may very well have a record of run ins with the Police that we are not aware of because he's a minor?  Quite frankly if he's been suspended from school for possession of pot and for theft of property and possession of burglary tools then I'd be shocked if he DIDN'T have a juvenile record with the police.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Nice attempt at deflection, Sparky.  Chicago has strict gun control laws and it's has a major problem with gun violence.  So does Detroit.  So does New Orleans.  The fact is...taking guns out of the hands of law abiding citizens doesn't take them out of the hands of those who don't CARE about obeying the law.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> Nice attempt at deflection, Sparky.  Chicago has strict gun control laws and it's has a major problem with gun violence.  So does Detroit.  So does New Orleans.  The fact is...taking guns out of the hands of law abiding citizens doesn't take them out of the hands of those who don't CARE about obeying the law.



No, what those cities have are HIGH DENSITIES OF PEOPLE.  And cities with loose gun laws have the same densities and just as many murders, suicides and accidents. 

Fact is, we can live with just the criminals.  Most gun deaths are suicides, accidents and dumb ass white trash crackers resolving a fight over who drank the last can of _Milwaukee's Best_.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The worst kind of character assassination is making up out of the blue a juvenile record that doesn't exist.  A lot of kids have been suspended multiple times.  A suspension can be about skipping school, skipping class, misbehaving in class, mouthing  off to the teacher, etc.  Kids get suspended all the time. It absolutely does not signal the child being a hoodlum of any kind, neither does having pot  on your person.  What you know about kids would fit on the head of a pin.

With Zimmerman we have proof about his behavior.  My reference about him  being a wanna be cop has to do with his vigilantism, which often ends in violence, as it has in this case. Try and put 2 and 2 together.  I am not assassinating Zimmerman's character: I am referring to the things we know, we have on record, about his behavior.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure that it's a bunch of "white trash crackers" that are causing your problems in Chicago, JoeB!  Those darn crackers have just about taken over Chicago!!!  

One of your dumber posts...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What Chicago has is a major drug problem.  I recently watched a documentary on it.  There is a Mexican drug lord that is using Chicago as his point of entry for drugs into the US. He uses Chicago because of it's central location in the US.  He is shipping loads of drugs into Chicago where they are sold on the street to the average druggie as well as being distributed around the country from that location.   The violence in Chicago is about a type of Mafia criminal element operating there. It isn't the normal, typical kind of violence and crime in other American cities. That is why the violence in Chicago has sky rocketed recently.  Has really nothing to do with gun control laws: this is a situation that is way outside normal gun control laws.  This is like dealing with a very powering Mafia type of criminal element.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Your double standard of what "proof" of behavior exists between the two people involved in the shooting continues to amuse me, Esmeralda. 

We *know* that Trayvon Martin was suspended from school for possession of pot and for being found with stolen property and burglary tools.  That isn't in dispute.  What we don't know about Martin is whether he has a police record because that information is sealed because he is a minor.  We can look at his Face Book entries and his texts to his buddies and gather from the pictures of him with a handgun and his referring to himself as "Thug Killa" while talking about the fights he'd been in and make a reasonable assumption of what path young Trayvon was headed down.  I haven't made up a juvenile record for Martin...I've simply pointed out that we don't know whether or not one exists.

As for Zimmerman?  You talk about putting 2 and 2 together?  Fine, let's do that with Zimmerman.  You point out that he was a "cop wannabe".  That's indeed the case.  So does it make any sense to you at all that someone who was trying to BECOME a police officer would knowingly assault one?  Zimmerman's testimony is that he pushed away the arm of a man that he didn't know was an undercover officer.  Note that he didn't hit him...he simply pushed his arm away.  There is a reason why that charge was dropped down the way that it was and it's NOT because Zimmerman's dad was a judge...it's because charging someone with felony assault on a law enforcement official for what Zimmerman did is WAY over the top.  That charge never should have been brought in the first place.  Whoever the cop was that insisted on arresting him for THAT is an idiot.

You say that you aren't assassinating Zimmerman's character but you go out of your way  to believe the worst about him.  That pushing away an undercover officer's arm becomes a violent assault on a police officer in your mind.  The matching restraining orders that his ex and he took out against each other somehow means that he's guilty of domestic abuse in your eyes, even though there is ZERO proof of that.  The truth is...George Zimmerman hasn't displayed any violent tendencies at all.  Even the night of his run in with Trayvon Martin it's Martin that appears to have initiated the fight.  Zimmerman is simply following someone while calling the Police to report what's going on.  Martin is the one who decides to brace the man who's following him instead of simply going to the condo in which he's staying and calling the Police to report the harassment.  Martin has no evidence of injury at all save for the fatal bullet wound and an abrasion on his finger.  Zimmerman on the other hand looks like a man who's been in a fight and taken a beating.  So go ahead and add THAT 2 plus 2 and tell me what you get!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You obviously were asleep in Geography class, Esmeralda.  Chicago is the "entry point" for drugs from Mexico into the United States?  DAMN!!! They must have dug one hell of a long tunnel to get from Mexico to Chicago.  Who would ever imagined it.  (eye roll)


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well, then it wouldn't be me with the geography issues, it would be the people making the documentary.  How he gets them into Chicago, I don't know, but that is his target and that is where his drug empire is located as far as the US.  Has nothing to do with my understanding of geography, so I think you are trying to make a point about nothing.  The point of the documentary is that this guy has chosen Chicago because of it's central location in the US, and that is where his drug empire is located, and it is from that point he distributes his drugs around the country.  You can be stupid about it if you want.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm busting your chops over referring to Chicago as an "entry point" for Mexican drugs, Esmeralda.  If you'd like to call Chicago a major distribution point for drugs that are brought in from Mexico then fine but the entry point of Mexican drugs is along our southern border and the Gulf Coast.  I'm not stupid about THIS anymore than I'm stupid about any other topic here.  You...not so much.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



--LOL

she isnt the only one 

some think that Norway does not border Russia 

--LOL


----------



## Toro (Jun 5, 2013)

Dp


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm busting your chops over referring to Chicago as an "entry point" for Mexican drugs, Esmeralda.  If you'd like to call Chicago a major distribution point for drugs that are brought in from Mexico then fine but the entry point of Mexican drugs is along our southern border and the Gulf Coast.  I'm not stupid about THIS anymore than I'm stupid about any other topic here.  You...not so much.



No, you're just a narrow minded, mean spirited, old fart asshole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> We *know* that Trayvon Martin was suspended from school for possession of pot and for being found with stolen property and burglary tools.  That isn't in dispute.  What we don't know about Martin is whether he has a police record because that information is sealed because he is a minor.  We can look at his Face Book entries and his texts to his buddies and gather from the pictures of him with a handgun and his referring to himself as "Thug Killa" while talking about the fights he'd been in and make a reasonable assumption of what path young Trayvon was headed down.  I haven't made up a juvenile record for Martin...I've simply pointed out that we don't know whether or not one exists.
> 
> !



Well, it's funny you mention that. 

Trayvon Martin homeless-fight video: Zimmerman team concedes video isn't of Martin's friends beating up homeless man.



> During a pre-trial hearing last week, George Zimmerman's defense lawyer told the court that it had in its possession cellphone footage taken by Trayvon Martin that shows two of his friends "beating up a homeless guy." In reality, Zimmerman's team now concedes, the video is of two homeless men fighting each other over a bike.



What?  Seriously?  You mean the Defense LIED about Trayvon's violent nature?  

Oh, but then there is also this. 



> The release of that evidence to the public also came only days before Zimmerman's defense announced that it was nearly out of cash and that it would need to raise at least $75,000 "to give George a fighting chance."



Every man is innocent until proven broke!


----------



## Toro (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



But who gives a shit if the man is innocent, right?

Best we toss an innocent man overboard for the sake of expediency.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



He shot an unarmed child.  

There's no moral universe where this guy is innocent.  

At best, his poor judgement instigated a confrontation that left that child dead. 

At worst, he was a malignant racist who hunted down that child.  

And, yes, I'm totally willing to throw this guy under the bus for the sake of preventing a race riot where a useful person might be injured.  

The world will not be a lesser place for the loss of George "The Punisher" Zimmerman.


----------



## Toro (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Mob Rule, the foundation of civilization.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Of course it is.  Sorry that you missed that in history class.  

Fact is, if the majority wants Zimmerman to go down, he's going down.  

It's too bad that his lawyers have their own agenda. His best bet would be to plead guilty to manslaughter or some lesser charge.  Instead, the gun whacks have made him their mascot, and he's probably going to have to endure extra years of prison rape.


----------



## Toro (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If that's what you learned in history class then, you should sue your school for gross negligence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

Toro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Frankly, I look at the world and wonder when this civilization shit is going to start. 

Maybe it starts when we hold thugs accountable for shooting children.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

It's amazing how sure people are that they know so much about this case.  They know the personalities of Martin and Zimmerman, they know so many specifics of what happened on that night, they know what the prosecution and defense are going to do.

I don't know why they bother with trials!  Just get the USMB posters together to let them know the facts of the case!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm busting your chops over referring to Chicago as an "entry point" for Mexican drugs, Esmeralda.  If you'd like to call Chicago a major distribution point for drugs that are brought in from Mexico then fine but the entry point of Mexican drugs is along our southern border and the Gulf Coast.  I'm not stupid about THIS anymore than I'm stupid about any other topic here.  You...not so much.
> ...



Gee, Esmeralda...you're not one of those people who get pissy when they post something really stupid and get ridiculed for it...are you?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I'm curious, JoeB...

Do you REALLY think that constantly referring to Trayvon Martin as a "child" is going to make him into one?  He wasn't a "child"...he was 17 and he was in good shape.  The "child" that you keep referencing gave a grown man a sound beating. 

And you STILL haven't explained why George Zimmerman organized a protest in Sanford when a local white policeman's son beat up a black homeless man and wasn't charged for it.  That's the action of a "malignant racist"?  You're only too willing to throw George Zimmerman under the bus and your excuse that it's to prevent a race riot is rather laughable when it's people like yourself who have done everything you can to make this INTO a racially charged event.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Your ignorance of all things continues to rear it's ugly head, Joey!  Our court system doesn't convict on a majority decision.  If one person decides that George Zimmerman is innocent then he's not "going down".  I'm afraid you'll have to content yourself with trying to whip up an angry lynch mob if that happens.


----------



## numan (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> *Every man is innocent until proven broke!*


Droll, Joe -- very droll !

I will include it in my select _cahier_ of pleasing apothegms.
.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Your ignorance of all things continues to rear it's ugly head, Joey!  Our court system doesn't convict on a majority decision.  If one person decides that George Zimmerman is innocent then he's not "going down".  I'm afraid you'll have to content yourself with trying to whip up an angry lynch mob if that happens.



So far as I can tell, only two states do allow felony convictions on a majority decision, and Florida isn't one of them. 

Hell, I didn't realize ANY states allowed it until I looked it up!


----------



## numan (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm busting your chops over referring to Chicago as an "entry point" for Mexican drugs, Esmeralda.  If you'd like to call Chicago a major distribution point for drugs that are brought in from Mexico then fine but the entry point of Mexican drugs is along our southern border and the Gulf Coast.  I'm not stupid about THIS anymore than I'm stupid about any other topic here.  You...not so much.


I protest !!

Your analysis is much too sloppy! You are not considering the northern border, and are letting those liberal, devil-may-care, live-and-let-live Canadians  off the hook much too easily!!

It would be child's play for a Mexican (or CIA?) Drug Lord to spirit any amount of contraband past the lax Canadian border patrol into Canada, and thence across the Great Lakes into Chicago.

Anyway, the Canadians have considered the Great Lakes *Mare Ipsorum* ever since they walloped the United States in the War of 1812. They certainly had no problem shipping booze across them during Prohibition.
.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

You're not exactly the brightest bulb on the tree either, Numan!

In order for a Mexican drug lord to exploit the lax security of the US/Canada...he would first have to smuggle the drugs into Canada which you may not have noticed is even FURTHER away from Mexico than Chicago is.


----------



## numan (Jun 5, 2013)

'

It always amuses me how impenetrably obtuse so many Americans are to irony.

.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

And it always amuses me when people have to *explain* that they were attempting sarcasm.

Sometimes it's others being "obtuse"...but oft times it's someone not coming across as they'd hoped.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Don't be inane.    It doesn't take rocket science to figure it out, unless you are really dense.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


Go back and see what I was originally responding to, I don't spoon feed late-commers who butt into the middle of the conversation, go off track and then request explanations.  My response had to do with his statement - not anything your lame brain is conjuring up.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Someone that has been arrested three times is not considered a law abiding citizen by sensible people.  Perhaps you mended your ways and regained an abiding citizen reputation, but you don't know that George Zimmerman has.  If you were to be implicated in  murder, your previous arrests would surely be indicative of whether you were capable or not.  Same with George.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It doesn't matter that that particular article was counting the same offense as different offenses, trying to paint him as a law abiding citizen when it is clearly known that he has been in trouble with the law, and that his father has played an important role in keeping him out of jail, doesn't match that picture.  We know there have been different reasons for his brush with the law, not just that one "felony" that mysteriously got dropped.

Robert Zimmermans influence as a former Judge has far-reaching tentacles.  It seems he may have a larger role in the injustice now being witnessed by the family and advocates of deceased Trayvon Martin.  The Zimmermans influence with the Judicial system in the state of Florida may be circumventing due process and shielding George from prosecutionas appears to have been the case in the past.
George Zimmerman?s Father May Have Had His Son?s Record of 3 Arrests Closed | Black Girl Green World


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



That article was nothing but a few paragraphs of complete speculation.  I'm not sure why you bothered to link it.

Zimmerman's father may well have used his influence to get him out of trouble in the past, and he may well be doing so now, but as far as I'm aware there is no evidence of it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Today, 04:38 PM
This message is hidden because Mertex is on your ignore list.

I rarely do this, heck I don't even have rdean, Lakhota, nuddly, etc on ignore. But this child went way too far in PMs. 
Even threw out the race card.
I feel bad for M's custodial guardian.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Exactly!!
Which is why I asked the s/he (rather then using 'it' which is so demeaning) to cough up some proof. M couldn't/didn't do and is why I called M out on it.  I gave M several chances.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Oh sure, felonies for hitting a cop just suddenly disappear!  I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'd like to sell you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> I'm curious, JoeB...
> 
> Do you REALLY think that constantly referring to Trayvon Martin as a "child" is going to make him into one?  He wasn't a "child"...he was 17 and he was in good shape.  The "child" that you keep referencing gave a grown man a sound beating.



Legally, he was a child. Sorry, man.  Too young to buy a drink, enter a contract, join the military or vote.    

And certainly too young to be shot down in the street by a bully. 




Oldstyle said:


> [
> And you STILL haven't explained why George Zimmerman organized a protest in Sanford when a local white policeman's son beat up a black homeless man and wasn't charged for it.  That's the action of a "malignant racist"?  You're only too willing to throw George Zimmerman under the bus and your excuse that it's to prevent a race riot is rather laughable when it's people like yourself who have done everything you can to make this INTO a racially charged event.



It became a racially charged event when the cops decided, "Hey, that's the Judge's son. Must have been standing his ground!"  

I could care less about how he tried to screw with a cops son. Given he washed out of every attempt to be a cop himself, maybe he just hates cops. I sincerely do not give a fuck. 

He killed a kid. He's going down.  

Oh, yeah, and he's almost broke.   Watch for his lawyers to throw him under the bus when they stop getting paid.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Today, 04:38 PM
> This message is hidden because Mertex is on your ignore list.
> 
> I rarely do this, heck I don't even have rdean or Lakhota, nuddly, etc on ignore. But this child went too far in PMs.
> ...



But that isn't my message, loony.  It's your message, so it's not hidden.  Geez, how dumb can any one person be?

And, FYI, my mom is dead, so remember the rule you threatened with  about family members?  Take your own advice.

And if this message is hidden, maybe someone can quote it so you can get informed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> Your ignorance of all things continues to rear it's ugly head, Joey!  Our court system doesn't convict on a majority decision.  If one person decides that George Zimmerman is innocent then he's not "going down".  I'm afraid you'll have to content yourself with trying to whip up an angry lynch mob if that happens.



Hey, if one guy decides he's innocent, they go to another trial.  

And if by some chance the state jury acquits, don't worry, there will be a federal jury bringing him up on Civil Rights charges. (Again, probably after the riots.)  

I won't need to whip up a lynch mob.  One will form. Unfortunately, it will probably take out its wrath on some whiteboy who didn't murder a child.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Shows how well he knows our court system - "doesn't convict on a majority decision"?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



and you think it only takes a majority to convict ?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, it takes a unanimous jury. 

Which means you might have one asshole holding it up for a few days why the other 11 are giving him dirty looks.  But that doesn't last long. 

Here's the thing.  Zimmerman's lawyers are such a bunch of boobs, they might convict him by their sheer incompetence. 

the whole "We got Trayvon filming his buddies beating up a homeless guy... oh, no, wait. It's just some vid of two stew-bums fighting.... our bad!" 

It's going to be a very one sided fight.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If all twelve jurors agree, yes, and that is a majority.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



First, as I believe WorldWatcher brought up, that may have been a case of pleading to a lesser charge.

Second, even if it was simply his father using his influence to have the charge dropped, your sarcasm is not EVIDENCE of that.  That is the point I was making.  Posting a link to someone else's speculation seems silly.  We can get all the speculation we need right here.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



had to really reach for that--realized that  a majority of jury doesn't work did ya ?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



In the context of the conversation, majority decision pretty clearly meant 'not-unanimous majority'.  Admittedly, I think Oldstyle may have misread what JoeB was saying that brought this up, but still.  

While a unanimous decision may also be a majority one, because there can be a non-unanimous majority decision, I think the implication is obvious.  A jury convicting on a majority decision is meant as non-unanimous.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



And like Zimmie's groupies haven't offered up enough speculation about TM?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you basically don't HAVE an explanation as to why someone that you refer to as a "malignant racist" would lead a protest of a white man beating a black man?  You do realize how stupid that makes you appear?  Oh, that's right...you "sincerely do not give a fuck"!

Hate to break this to you, Joe but you're nothing more than a race baiting hate monger.  Now run along...serious people are trying to have a discussion...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Have you ever heard of a conviction where less than the total number of jurors were in agreement?  Go ahead, I'm waiting.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



fat chance of that happening here but good luck


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What "civil rights" charge would George Zimmerman be guilty of?  You make some of the stupidest posts I've ever seen here.  Seriously dude...you embarrass yourself with this stuff.  The whole notion that Zimmerman was a racist was something the liberal press pushed SO hard only to have it implode on them.  Why?  BECAUSE THE MAN ISN'T A RACIST!!!  If he WAS he wouldn't have started the protest that he did over the beating of a homeless black man by a white police officer's kid.  You try bringing Zimmerman to court on "civil rights" charges and you're going to get laughed out of court.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh, absolutely!

In fact, I just posted today about how silly I find the surety people on both sides of this debate seem to have, when the evidence available to us seems fairly scant.

This kind of speculation is certainly not limited to those who believe Zimmerman is guilty of murder.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Majority-verdict rule change leaves judges with decisions to make | NOLA.com

According to this two states, Louisiana and Oregon, allow majority jury verdicts in felony cases.  

And this describes the SCOTUS allowing majority convictions at the state level (see part III) :

http://www.law.fsu.edu/journals/lawreview/downloads/243/glasser.pdf


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The thing is, these Republican, rw conservative, gun-toters love vigilantism, but when the vigilantee goes after their boy, they are gonna be oh so outraged. There is always a double standard with them.  They are in love with violence, as long as it is directed at people they don't like.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I'm not the one thinking that all it will take is for one juror to vote different to acquit  GZ.  If that were to happen it will be up to the Judge at that point, and considering the high-profile case it is, I rather think the Judge would not opt to drop the charges.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I'm not surprised.  Louisiana is screwed up with their laws - they allow felons to buy guns, all at the direction and help of the NRA in constructing that law.  Go figure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



the pushing for racism is needed to advance 

the depraved mind requirement in 2nd degree murder


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It was clear Zimmerman was profiling Martin.  Burglaries in that complex had been done by blacks, apparently.  Zimmerman locked onto, followed, and then chased an innocent kid because he was a young black man wearing a hoodie.  He even seemed to believe that Martin's phone was a gun, as was suggested by what he said in the phone call to the police.  Based on the phone call alone, it appeared that Zimmerman felt all young black men in that area were logical suspects for being home invaders and burglars.  Yes, there is a civil rights issue here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And how is it "clear" that Zimmerman was profiling anyone?  He "locked onto" Martin because he was acting suspiciously looking at houses.  He said nothing about Martin having a gun.  The only comment he made was that Martin was reaching into his waistband as Martin approached the SUV that Zimmerman was sitting in.  As a matter of fact the comment Zimmerman made in regard to race was when the Police dispatcher asked him if the man was black, white or Hispanic and Zimmerman replied that he thought the man was black and then verified that Martin was indeed black when Martin approached him.

Good luck selling this notion that George Zimmerman is a racist vigilante, Esmeralda!  It doesn't fit the facts of that night nor does it fit George Zimmerman as he lived his life.  You've made this GIANT leap of logic that because Zimmerman has a gun he was intent on using it that night.  So if that IS the case?  Why wouldn't he have had the gun out as he's confronted by Martin?  You honestly believe that he allowed Martin to punch him in the face...knock him down on the ground and pound his head against the pavement...all so he has an "excuse" to FINALLY take out his gun and shoot his assailant?  That really makes sense to you?

And then there's the "inconvenient" problem with Zimmerman starting that protest of the black homeless man's beating by a white man.  How is it that you're going to reconcile THAT with your contention that Zimmerman somehow transformed into a "racist" when he was dealing with Trayvon Martin?  Does THAT make sense to you either?

Your case against George Zimmerman has so many holes in it that it resembles Swiss cheese.  The defense is going to have a field day with this...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> So you basically don't HAVE an explanation as to why someone that you refer to as a "malignant racist" would lead a protest of a white man beating a black man?  You do realize how stupid that makes you appear?  Oh, that's right...you "sincerely do not give a fuck"!
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Joe but you're nothing more than a race baiting hate monger.  Now run along...serious people are trying to have a discussion...



Frankly, I haven't heard that anywhere but here. So I kind of discount it.  Not to mention the fact this isn't the first time he's stalked black folks in his housing complex.  

Zimmerman's an asshole.  And he needs to be made an example of so the next asshole thinks twice before pulling shit like this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



That's what the cops who beat Rodney King thought.  Oh, whoops. they went to prison on the Federal Civil Rights charges after the State acquitted them.  

Not to mention there's a whole Federal Hate Crimes law involved here.  

One way or the other, Zimmerman's going down.  Deal with it.


----------



## asterism (Jun 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Prove the profiling.

46 calls describing over 69 people and 8 of them were described as black.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



LOL When this trial is over, looks like you all are going to be as disappointed as you were when Obama was elected.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




'Profiling' is a term used for people in law enforcement, not private citizens.  It is not illegal to walk behind someone.  Civil rights issue.  LOL.  It's really entertaining how those terms get thrown around by people who have no clue what they are talking about!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You didn't hear about it, JoeB because it didn't fit the narrative that the main stream media was pushing just like you didn't see recent pictures of Trayvon Martin or hear about his drug use and suspension from school for theft.  The media's performance during the early parts of this is nothing short of deplorable.  You discount it now because you don't have any rational way of explaining it.  Zimmerman wasn't a racist and the proof of that is his organizing that protest against someone who WAS!

You want to make an "example" of Zimmerman?  So someone else will think twice before defending themselves against an attack?  Trust me people who carry ALREADY think twice about how they will probably be crucified if they DO use a gun in self defense ESPECIALLY if it's against a minority.  

But that's what this case is all about anyways!  It isn't about George Zimmerman defending himself as he's getting beaten...it's about gun control advocates wanting to *make an example* of him because he used a gun while doing so.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Is that your only response to my queries, Esmeralda?  If so it's rather obvious that your "case" against George Zimmerman is based on a political agenda and not the facts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> You didn't hear about it, JoeB because it didn't fit the narrative that the main stream media was pushing just like you didn't see recent pictures of Trayvon Martin or hear about his drug use and suspension from school for theft.  The media's performance during the early parts of this is nothing short of deplorable.  You discount it now because you don't have any rational way of explaining it.  Zimmerman wasn't a racist and the proof of that is his organizing that protest against someone who WAS!



Whenever I hear one of you wingnuts talk aboug the "Mainstream Media", you kind of lose credibility.  

Oh, I did see those pictures. They just are as damning as you seem to think they are.  They just show a kid being a kid, not a kid who needed to be shot.  





Oldstyle said:


> [
> You want to make an "example" of Zimmerman?  So someone else will think twice before defending themselves against an attack?  Trust me people who carry ALREADY think twice about how they will probably be crucified if they DO use a gun in self defense ESPECIALLY if it's against a minority.
> 
> But that's what this case is all about anyways!  It isn't about George Zimmerman defending himself as he's getting beaten...it's about gun control advocates wanting to *make an example* of him because he used a gun while doing so.



Yup.  

You assholes say that "People kill people".  Well, then they need to be held to account when they do so.  

Although banning the guns would be nice, too, since Zimmerman proves most people can't be trusted with one.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



My point is that YOUR case is based on a poltical agenda and not the facts. You all want so much for Zimmerman to be right, to be excused for setting up the whole thing and murdering an unarmed kid , you over look reality.  Unless the jury are a bunch of gun toting racists, they will convict Zimmerman.  Anyone who is going to sit there and make up a fantasy police record for this poor dead kid has major issues.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 6, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



All I want is for George Zimmerman to get a fair trial.  I don't want to see him get crucified because people like you and JoeB decided he was a "gun toting racist" long before the trial even began.  

Who's REALLY at fault here?  Who REALLY escalated the situation to one of violence?  Your whole notion of guilt for Zimmerman is solely based on the fact that he followed Trayvon Martin which he did in fact do.  What you can't seem to grasp is that following someone is not illegal nor does it constitute assault.  George Zimmerman didn't follow after Trayvon Martin screaming racial invectives.  George Zimmerman didn't initiate a physical confrontation.  George Zimmerman didn't punch Trayvon Martin in the face.  George Zimmerman didn't slam Trayvon Martin's head against the ground.

What George Zimmerman DID do was pull out a concealed weapon and shoot someone that was attacking him.  Not BEFORE the attack took place but after Trayvon Martin had proceeded to give him a good old fashioned ass kicking.  Those cries for help that witnesses heard?  Trayvon Martin's father stated that night that he didn't think that was his son's voice screaming for help which makes the man crying out for help, George Zimmerman.  He's crying out for help and none is coming.  He's on the ground, Trayvon Martin is on top of him and Martin is going to town.  THAT is the point that Zimmerman finally is able to draw his gun and shoot one time.  That is the point where Zimmerman defended himself.

And I didn't make up a fantasy police report about Trayvon Martin.  I simply stated that he was suspended from school for possession of pot and for being in possession of stolen property and burglary tools.  That isn't a "fantasy" I've cooked up.  That's reality.  I don't KNOW what Trayvon Martin's status with the Police is at that point because he was a juvenile and those records are sealed.  What you have to ask yourself is which is more likely...that Trayvon HAS a police record or that he does not?  I would assume that he has some sort of record simply for doing what got him suspended from school.  Quite frankly I would be shocked if he didn't.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



How do you know all these things?  Zimmerman could have initiated a physical confrontation.  He could have punched Martin in the face.  The biggest problem I have with all of the speculation is that it IS speculation, but is treated so often as fact.

The evidence I have seen does not seem like enough to convict Zimmerman of murder.  It does not exonerate him, either.  Whether he was at fault or not may well end up unanswered whatever the outcome of the trial.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I base that opinion on the Martin autopsy for one thing.  Other than the single fatal gunshot wound the only other damage to Martin's body is a small abrasion on one finger.  I'm sorry, but Martin was not punched anywhere because there is no corresponding physical damage as a result of a punch.  I know that many people want this to be about Zimmerman assaulting an unarmed teen but the facts in evidence point to Martin as the one who assaulted Zimmerman.  Zimmerman has the swollen and bloodied nose...Zimmerman has the concussive lacerations to the back of his head.  Quite frankly Zimmerman's injuries correspond to the story that he told police.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> All I want is for George Zimmerman to get a fair trial.  I don't want to see him get crucified because people like you and JoeB decided he was a "gun toting racist" long before the trial even began.
> 
> Who's REALLY at fault here?  Who REALLY escalated ....



Zimmerman shot an unarmed child. 


Everything else is noise.  

Oh, in  yesterday's developments, the Judge ruled that Zimmerman's witnesses can't hide their identities, and experts can testify to recordings on the 9/11 tape that Zimmerman is disputing. 

These would be the tapes where Trayvon, not Zimmerman, is begging for his life. 

Sounds like the judge isn't putting up with the Zimmerman's Circus' bullshit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> I base that opinion on the Martin autopsy for one thing.  Other than the single fatal gunshot wound the only other damage to Martin's body is a small abrasion on one finger.  I'm sorry, but Martin was not punched anywhere because there is no corresponding physical damage as a result of a punch.  I know that many people want this to be about Zimmerman assaulting an unarmed teen but the facts in evidence point to Martin as the one who assaulted Zimmerman.  Zimmerman has the swollen and bloodied nose...Zimmerman has the concussive lacerations to the back of his head.  Quite frankly Zimmerman's injuries correspond to the story that he told police.



That tells me the men weren't in a fight at all.  Frankly, if you are in that kind of fight, you are going to have abrasions all over your body. 

Also missing- Any gun shot residue on Trayvon's body.  If he was shot in a struggle, he'd be covered in it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 7, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



"Your case?"  WTF?  What do you think this is, a courtroom?  No one on here has a "case."  And you seriously don't have a "life."   You need to log off here and do some things IRL.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2013)

@ Esmarelda- I think the problem here is what is on trial is not Zimmerman for these nutters. 

It's the notion that we all NEED to have guns to protect ourselves.  So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag.

Even if you accept every premise, Zimmerman fucked up in a big way. He misjudged the situation and someone died.  

But that  would shatter their reality that the NRA and the  Gun industry feeds them. It's a scary world, and a gun empowers them.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> @ Esmarelda- I think the problem here is what is on trial is not Zimmerman for these nutters.
> 
> It's the notion that we all NEED to have guns to protect ourselves.  So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag.
> 
> ...



Yep.  I agree with you 100%.  Anyone who wants to go out for a walk in the evening is now a target for an armed vigilante who might view you with suspicion.  Zimmerman created the entire scenario here and an unarmed, innocent person just minding his own business ended up dead. What they are supporting is the idea they should all be armed.  It's totally political.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I base that opinion on the Martin autopsy for one thing.  Other than the single fatal gunshot wound the only other damage to Martin's body is a small abrasion on one finger.  I'm sorry, but Martin was not punched anywhere because there is no corresponding physical damage as a result of a punch.  I know that many people want this to be about Zimmerman assaulting an unarmed teen but the facts in evidence point to Martin as the one who assaulted Zimmerman.  Zimmerman has the swollen and bloodied nose...Zimmerman has the concussive lacerations to the back of his head.  Quite frankly Zimmerman's injuries correspond to the story that he told police.



As long as you admit it's opinion, I have no problem with it.  You just seemed to be presenting these things as facts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Zimmerman's testimony is that Martin punched him in the nose.  He had the injury to his nose to back up that testimony.  Punching someone in the nose is not going to cause abrasions to suddenly appear all over your body.  It isn't even going to cause an abrasion on your knuckles.  Zimmerman testimony is that Martin straddled him and banged his head against the ground.  He has the concussive laceration to the back of his skull to back up THAT statement.  Banging someone's head against the ground isn't going to cause abrasions to appear all over your body either.

You're now trying to say that there WAS no fight which is ridiculous since you can HEAR a fight taking place on the 9/11 calls.

Your theory of what happened that night isn't backed up by either the physical evidence or the witnesses who either heard or saw a fight taking place.  You're forced to make absurd claims like that however because your version of events won't show Martin as a "victim" unless we totally ignore those witnesses and that physical evidence.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > @ Esmarelda- I think the problem here is what is on trial is not Zimmerman for these nutters.
> ...



What took place that night only turned into a fatal encounter because Martin chose to react with violence when none was needed.  You've made the leap of logic that Martin has a right to physically attack someone for simply following him *and no other choices*.  The response of an average innocent person minding their own business to someone following them would NOT be to attack them.  That response isn't legal.  That response isn't warranted.  It's an escalation of the situation that puts Martin at fault for what occurs subsequent to that taking place.  The proper response to someone following you is to either call 9/11 to report it...to go someplace where you will be safe...or to talk the situation out and diffuse it.  Trayvon Martin did NONE OF THESE THINGS!

He didn't ask the Police for assistance.  He didn't go to the condo he was staying at...even though there is a four minute gap between when he turns the corner going out of Zimmerman's sight and when the fight begins.  He didn't try to explain to Zimmerman that he was staying at one of the units as the guest of his father's girlfriend.  He didn't do any of those things that a reasonable person would have done in the situation he found himself in.  He decided to pick a fight with the person that was following him.  THAT is the decision that turns him from an innocent person out for a walk into a person committing a crime.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> @ Esmarelda- I think the problem here is what is on trial is not Zimmerman for these nutters.
> 
> It's the notion that we all NEED to have guns to protect ourselves.  So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag.
> 
> ...


There is a very poignant issue here which you gloss over by saying things like, "So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag."

That issue has to be: whose actions were responsible for his death. It is likely that both had a part in it, but his shit about an innocent kid going out for Skittles has to go. That was certainly the Trayvon Martin of the cherubic-looking little kid in the first reports, but not what he was at the time.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > @ Esmarelda- I think the problem here is what is on trial is not Zimmerman for these nutters.
> ...



Who Trayvon Martin "was" can't be brought into evidence in court.  What can be brought into evidence is what his response was when given choices about how to deal with the situation that he found himself in that night.  It's hard to reconcile the "innocent child" portrayal of people like Esmeralda and JoeB with the 17 year old who punched George Zimmerman in the face.  That was a drastic escalation of violence as was the decision to get on top of a man that you've knocked down and start slamming his head into the ground.  Those aren't the actions of an "innocent child"...those are the actions of an aggressive person with anger issues.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> Zimmerman's testimony is that Martin punched him in the nose.  He had the injury to his nose to back up that testimony.  Punching someone in the nose is not going to cause abrasions to suddenly appear all over your body.  It isn't even going to cause an abrasion on your knuckles.  Zimmerman testimony is that Martin straddled him and banged his head against the ground.  He has the concussive laceration to the back of his skull to back up THAT statement.  Banging someone's head against the ground isn't going to cause abrasions to appear all over your body either.
> 
> ...



These would be the witnesses who didn't want to appear in open court, and the judge called bullshit on that. 

Frankly, being punched in the nose is NOT a life threatening situation that requires immediate use of deadly force.  

You clowns tried to claim that Trayvon was beating the Racist within an inch of his life, and firing a gun was his only recourse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2013)

Meathead said:


> There is a very poignant issue here which you gloss over by saying things like, "So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag."
> 
> That issue has to be: whose actions were responsible for his death. It is likely that both had a part in it, but his shit about an innocent kid going out for Skittles has to go. That was certainly the Trayvon Martin of the cherubic-looking little kid in the first reports, but not what he was at the time.



No, not at all.  

Point was, he had every right to be out on that street.  

Zimmerman hunted him down, ignored a police directive NOT to follow him, and then shot him in cold blood.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Not every use of the word "case" has to do with court cases.  Here, enlighten yourself.

case [ kayss ]   
situation: a situation or set of circumstances

And try to stay on topic instead of attacking other posters, it's not like you're so into RL yourself.

The fact is that those comments didn't sit well with you because you are one of the ones trying to paint Zimmerman into an altar boy (which he might have been at one time) but has since fallen from grace.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Maybe the evidence as you interpret it.  But there is enough evidence to suggest that GZ was out to get someone that night.  TM happened to be his target and the fact that he was black and wearing a hoodie made him "suspicious" in GZ's mind.  If they are able to convince the jury that the cry for help is coming from TM, that would be another piece of evidence that it was GZ that was being aggressive.  Just that would  be enough to convict someone of "murder".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



sounds like a fabrication of evidence


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



out to get someone ?  poppycock---what evidence ?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Google the 911 recordings, there is plenty there.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



what evidence is on the 9-1-1 call


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Plenty.  You just have to be objective to see it, which may pose a problem for you.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



When someone punches you in the face, knocking you to the ground then proceeds to sit on top of you and slam your head into the ground that is the very *definition* of a life threatening situation.  That isn't someone who's content to "win" a fight...that's someone intent on doing damage to you.

Martin wasn't stopping his assault on Zimmerman...even after he knocked him to the ground.  It takes a certain mind set to continue to beat on someone that's down on the ground and it's NOT the mind set of an "innocent child".


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Little Miss SS will attack me no matter what.  I could save her grandmother from drowning and she'd still find fault with every breath I take. What's hilarious is she is here as much or more than I am, and she's telling  me to get a life.  Only reason I'm here a bit more than usual at present is because the job is substantially slower right now and I've been posting from work the past couple of weeks.  Has nothing to do with not being into RL; has to do with I'm at my computer anyway and just fooling around.  

And you are right about the 'case' thing, absolutely right.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



post it


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > There is a very poignant issue here which you gloss over by saying things like, "So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag."
> ...



Having the right to be on the street is not having the right to give someone a beating for following you.  George Zimmerman ALSO has the right to be on the street.

Zimmerman *followed* Martin...he didn't *hunt* him.

The police directive not to follow a suspect was given, I would assume, for George Zimmerman's safety not because Zimmerman was violating any law doing so.  Why would the Police do that?  Because you don't know what a suspect might do if he's cornered.  He might become violent.  He might punch you in the face.  He might jump on top of you and pound your head into the ground.  The Police caution against that because they're only too aware of what can happen on the street.

The term "in cold blood" is so completely wrong in this case it once again proves how clueless you are about this case.  Shooting someone that has punched you in the face, has pinned you and is pounding your head against the ground is not shooting someone in "cold blood".  If Zimmerman had walked up to Martin and shot him before Martin punched him THEN that would be a cold blooded murder.  That didn't happen.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


And you have a video to back your claim that TM punched GZ in the face and sat on him?
You just have GZ's word, and there have been several incidents where he has been found to lie, so, meh, it doesn't compute.



> Martin wasn't stopping his assault on Zimmerman...even after he knocked him to the ground.  It takes a certain mind set to continue to beat on someone that's down on the ground and it's NOT the mind set of an "innocent child".


Again, this is just conjecture on the word of GZ, the one who has been caught lying more than once.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Are you incapable of doing your own research?  Lazy or just not intuitive enough?

New evidence against George Zimmerman spans 67 CDs | News 13


----------



## numan (Jun 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> @ Esmarelda- I think the problem here is what is on trial is not Zimmerman for these nutters.
> 
> It's the notion that we all NEED to have guns to protect ourselves.  So in their mind, Trayvon has to become this scary thing, not just some kid who went out for a bag of Skittles and came home in a body bag.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that reality check.

I think what this case and this thread exemplify is the ease with which so many Americans descend into hysteria and delusion.
.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Even if Zimmerman were 'out to get someone' that night, it's not the same as saying he was out to murder someone.  Do you have evidence that murder was his intent?  It's evidence that's important, evidence beyond a reasonable doubt.

That's what has me leaning towards an acquittal, the evidence for murder just isn't compelling enough.  Yes, Zimmerman may well have acted badly.  He may have been following a completely innocent boy.  He may have profiled him based on his dress, his age, his race.  He may have followed him against the advice of the 911 operator.  Hell, he may even have initiated the physical confrontation.  That still might not be enough to convict of murder, if a jury thinks it's possible Zimmerman ended up in fear for his life because Martin was beating him up so badly.

This seems to me like it may have been an absolutely horrible and tragic decision on Zimmerman's part.  Would Martin have killed him?  Or was he just getting his ass kicked and didn't know how to respond to that?  If Zimmerman hadn't had a gun, would he have ended up dead, or just with some cuts and bruises and a little humiliation?  Did Zimmerman overreact because of his preconceptions of Martin as a criminal?  All of this seems possible.

None of it appears sure, however, which is why I suspect murder charges won't stick.  Something more along the lines of manslaughter seems more likely to me, if there isn't simply an acquittal.

But I'm no expert!  I certainly don't know for sure how things will end up, especially if there's evidence the public is unaware of.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Do I have a video?  Did you really just ask that question?  Of course I don't.  What I "do" have is physical evidence...the testimony of witnesses...the recordings of phone calls...and the testimony of George Zimmerman.  It's obvious that someone punched George Zimmerman in the nose.  Now since it was just he and Trayvon Martin that were THERE it's not hard to deduce that it was probably Martin that threw that punch.  There is eye witness testimony that says a man was sitting on top of another man like in an MMA fight and striking him.  Since Martin has no damage to his body other than a small abrasion on his finger and the fatal gunshot wound that killed him...and Zimmerman has exactly the types of damage that would have resulted from an attack such as the witness said he saw it's also not hard to deduce that it was Zimmerman on the bottom and Martin on top assaulting him.  That isn't just "conjecture" on the word of George Zimmerman...it's the only explanation of what happened that makes any sense at all given the physical evidence, the eyewitness testimony and George Zimmerman's testimony.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



still doesnt point to any evidence against zim 

in the 9-1-1 call

just today in court it was revealed that there is another witness that saw 

martin on top of zim and heard zim screaming


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2013)

You've got to know that there are now people out there that saw or heard that fight who now want nothing more than to run from this situation because of people like JoeB that have already promised mob violence if Zimmerman is found not guilty.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Jun 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> martin on top of zim and heard zim screaming



This was not screaming, this was crying out ......... because at that moment Zimmerman realized the harsh realities of being weak and having a small dick, prosecution needs to find out if Zimmerman has any penis enlargement products in his possession, and also find out if his wife had been cheating on him with a black man to get some real sex.
Eg.
I recently found my very hot looking younger wife get fucked by a black man ................... in MY expensive house, in MY expensive bed.
At first I thought she was getting raped because she was screaming, but as I watched those big black balls slap against her ass .......... I realized they  were screams of ecstasy ........... I then shouted:
What the fuck do you think you are doing ?.........

He stopped, then pulled out, then stood up on the bed ................. without saying a word .......... he tilted his head just like that Hip Hop artist JZ ................ then slapped me in the face with his penis ............ needless to say .... I was appalled. 
Now just because I can't kick his ass, doesn't give me the right to kill that man with a gun, even if I did, the legal fee's would have hurt me more than my pride, but I don't have a gun anyway,  I just told the both of them to get out of MY house and finish that up somewhere else .......... life goes on for everyone, I except the fact I have a smaller dick, and ill just find myself another wife.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> You've got to know that there are now people out there that saw or heard that fight who now want nothing more than to run from this situation because of people like JoeB that have already promised mob violence is Zimmerman is found not guilty.



/thread kill

expect for JoB, who will argue that the sun doesn't rise in the East.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> When someone punches you in the face, knocking you to the ground then proceeds to sit on top of you and slam your head into the ground that is the very *definition* of a life threatening situation.  That isn't someone who's content to "win" a fight...that's someone intent on doing damage to you.
> 
> Martin wasn't stopping his assault on Zimmerman...even after he knocked him to the ground.  It takes a certain mind set to continue to beat on someone that's down on the ground and it's NOT the mind set of an "innocent child".



If he was beating him senseless, then his hands would have been seriously bruised.   If he was on top of him when he was shot, then he would have been covered in Gun Shot Residue. 

But again, you are acting like I give a fuck when I've already said, I'm willing to throw Zimmmerman under the bus to prevent race riots and tell the next dumb slackjawed cracker he'd better not even think about it.  

And unless you get the trial moved to Simi Valley or something, don't expect a jury to buy the bullshit, either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> Having the right to be on the street is not having the right to give someone a beating for following you.  George Zimmerman ALSO has the right to be on the street.
> 
> ...



The fact Zimmerman was out there with a gun on his person tells me he has out there to hunt someone... 





_*"Be vewy, vewy quiet, I'm hunting wascally coons... er... Punks."*_

Maybe the cops told him to stand down because they knew he was the local asshole who called the cops every time he saw a black kid skateboarding.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



The biggest bullshit in Zimmerman's story to me is that he quotes Martin as saying "You're gonna die tonight." That is such BS. Trayvon was a 17 year old kid who was not in a gang, had never been in a situation that would indicate it would be normal for him to talk or think like that.  Nothing in his background would suggest his plan would be to kill someone in cold blood, which is what the quote suggests. It's like something out of a TV show or a B movie.  Something Zimmerman believed a gangbanger would say. Only he picked the wrong kid.  He chased down a kid he thouht was some kind of house breaker and gangster, and so he made up that statement because he thought it fit. I didn't fit; it doesn't fit with what Trayvon was.  It's total BS. A complete fabricaton. Trayvon didn't say that; this is something patently obvious.  When you realize that, you realize there is nothing in Zimmerman's story that can be believed. Also, when you realize he had lied to the court about his finances, you realize  he has no hesitation to lie to authorities, and, again, nothing he says can be believed.

I'll bet the jury doesn't buy any of Zimmerman's BS.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 8, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I bet nobody buys yours either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2013)

@ Dillo- 

Your boy is going down for murder.  Deal with it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Zimmerman testified that Martin was banging his head against the ground...not punching him...which would do no damage to Martin's fists.  New Video, Audio Released Of Zimmerman?s Account Of Fatal Fight « CBS Miami  Nor would the one punch to Zimmerman's nose.

Zimmerman had gun shot residue on his hand...Martin had gun shot residue on his chest...something that backs up Zimmerman's account of shooting Martin at close range.

Zimmerman is hardly a "cracker" you ignorant buffoon.  He's Hispanic.  

Your "concern" over preventing a race riot is laughable since you're the one who keeps trying to make this a racial issue when the reality is that George Zimmerman wasn't a racist...something that was made quite clear from his protesting of the beating of Sherman Ware, a black homeless man, by the son of a Sanford police officer.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You've got to know that there are now people out there that saw or heard that fight who now want nothing more than to run from this situation because of people like JoeB that have already promised mob violence is Zimmerman is found not guilty.
> ...



*wassirite?  JoeB is so uncertain, he wont even wager with me. bwahahahaha!*



JoeB131 said:


> @ Dillo-
> 
> Your boy is going down for murder.  Deal with it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 8, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Link? Credible one of course.

Your repeating of the SOS over and over and over ad nauseum doesn't/will not change your  false 'factoids'. Calling Martin a 'kid' or a "child" doesn't change the facts in evidence. 

I can hardly wait for Monday....whoooot!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Gee, Joe...I carry routinely...does THAT tell you that I'm out there to "hunt" someone?  Because in over twenty years of concealed carry I've never drawn my weapon in anger...let alone shot someone with it.  Your contention on that is as full of shit as the rest of your contentions.

As for why the Police told Zimmerman not to follow Martin?  They were most likely concerned for Zimmerman's own safety not because they thought he was a racist "local asshole".  In this case that concern appears to have been warranted because Martin did indeed attack the man that had been following him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> Gee, Joe...I carry routinely...does THAT tell you that I'm out there to "hunt" someone?  Because in over twenty years of concealed carry I've never drawn my weapon in anger...let alone shot someone with it.  Your contention on that is as full of shit as the rest of your contentions.
> 
> As for why the Police told Zimmerman not to follow Martin?  They were most likely concerned for Zimmerman's own safety not because they thought he was a racist "local asshole".  In this case that concern appears to have been warranted because Martin did indeed attack the man that had been following him.



Guy, if you aren't a policeman, there's no good reason for you to be going out there with a gun... much less a concealed one.  

As far as what was warranted.  Who left the scene in a body bag again?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you rely on the Police to protect you and your loved ones, Joe?  And if they aren't around what's your "fall back" plan?  I carry a concealed weapon because I'm only too aware that the Police are incapable of protecting us from all the evil people running around out there and if one of them decides myself or the people I love are going to be their next victim...I'm going to use that gun to make sure that doesn't happen.  You?  You'll be going to the hospital or to a morgue to ID your loved ones because you didn't care enough about their safety to take precautions.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 8, 2013)

As for who left the scene in a body bag?  I'm sorry Joe but I have a hard time feeling sorry for Trayvon Martin.  Somewhere along the line he decided that physical violence was the way to get through the world we live in.  As the old saying goes..."live by the sword...die by the sword".  It's a waste of a young life.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Protection of yourself and your loved ones is a good reason to carry a gun.  I don't own a gun, have only shot a gun once in my life, I'm not comfortable with them, but that's clearly a valid reason.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> As for who left the scene in a body bag?  I'm sorry Joe but I have a hard time feeling sorry for Trayvon Martin.  Somewhere along the line he decided that physical violence was the way to get through the world we live in.  As the old saying goes..."live by the sword...die by the sword".  It's a waste of a young life.



This sounds a little too much like saying anyone who starts a fight deserves to die.  And I think the sword saying would be more appropriate if Martin had pulled a gun on Zimmerman and then been shot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



technically they did not tell him not to follow 

but rather we do not need you to do that


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

A medical report by George Zimmerman's family doctor, taken a day after the February 26 shooting, shows Zimmerman was diagnosed with a fractured nose, two black eyes and two lacerations on the back of his head.


He&#8217;s going to need to prove the use of deadly force was justified. A fractured nose, black eyes and some scrapes on the back of his head do not connote his life was in danger.  &#8220;


> When would the use of deadly force by a private citizen against another human be considered judicious, sensible, prudent, cautious, careful, justified, or well thought out? How can a private citizen be authorized to kill another human under his or her own summary judgment? The *very simple answer is that deadly force is recognized as a last resort for when you need to use it to save your life.* Here we are referring to the "doctrine of competing harms" and the "doctrine of necessity." Put very simply, you are allowed to break the law (in this instance: kill), in the rare circumstances where following the law (i.e. not killing) would cause more injury to you or other innocent humans than would breaking it. In reality, the answer is not so simple. Any time you
> even draw your gun, you are walking on thin ice. If you are going to keep or carry a gun for self-defense, in addition to being well trained in marksmanship and tactics, you should be well educated about the circumstances under which the use of deadly force is warranted legally and morally, so that you can be judicious. If you own or carry a gun, you must be judicious.


Judicious Use Of Deadly Force

Black eyes, a fractured (NOT BROKEN) nose, and a couple of scrapes on the back of his head do not indicate a "last resort" situation where he needed to use deadly force.  The videos of him right after the incident show he was hardly injured at all.  His injuries were what anyone might get in a school yard fist fight, which was the only kind of fighting Trayvon was familair with.  

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine



> Florida Statutes
> 776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;]A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force.  However, *a person is justified in the use of deadly force* and does not have a duty to retreat *if:
> (1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm* to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
> (2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
> ...



I think Zimmerman is going to have a very hard time proving he had good reason to believe he was in imminent danger of losing his life.  He was in what amounted to a school yard fight, with a school kid.  There was no great bodily harm. There was no suggestion of imminent death.

In fact, it is Martin who was justified in using force, for he was the one who would feel he was in imminent danger by some unknown person who was following him and chasing after him.  He ran and Zimmerman ran after him: we hear that and he admits to that on the 911 tape.



> *A person is justified in using force*, except deadly force, *against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force*


  The shoe is completely on the other foot. It was Trayvon who would be in fear of being attacked, Trayvon who would be justified protecting himself if he believed, and he certainly had a right to, that someone was chasing him to do him harm. That is certainly what I would believe if I were out walking alone at night and someone was following me and began to run after me when I started to run away.  

Also, Zimmerman knew the police were on the way.  He knew his life was not in danger because the cops were going to be there any minute. He was in what amounted to a school yard fist fight with the cops on the way: deadly force was not justified.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> So you rely on the Police to protect you and your loved ones, Joe?  And if they aren't around what's your "fall back" plan?  I carry a concealed weapon because I'm only too aware that the Police are incapable of protecting us from all the evil people running around out there and if one of them decides myself or the people I love are going to be their next victim...I'm going to use that gun to make sure that doesn't happen.  You?  You'll be going to the hospital or to a morgue to ID your loved ones because you didn't care enough about their safety to take precautions.



Guy, a gun in your home is 43 times more likely to kill a member of the household than a bad guy.  

Because you are a stupid, brain-dead rube that has bought into the NRA/Gun Industry propaganda is pretty much why I want you disarmed.  You sound like the Zimmerman type who would plug an innocent kid because he was in the wrong place or had the wrong color skin tone.  

This is why I want to make a shining example of Zimmerman. To let people like you know, there are limits.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


 
I was in the Army for 11 years. I shot a lot of guns.  I still see no good reason for most civilians to have them, or for people like DogStyle to be walking around toting heat because he's scared of the Darkies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> As for who left the scene in a body bag?  I'm sorry Joe but I have a hard time feeling sorry for Trayvon Martin.  Somewhere along the line he decided that physical violence was the way to get through the world we live in.  As the old saying goes..."live by the sword...die by the sword".  It's a waste of a young life.



Of course you don't feel bad for him.  He wasn't respecting his "betters".  

But Zimmerman's still going down.  Deal with it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> A medical report by George Zimmerman's family doctor, taken a day after the February 26 shooting, shows Zimmerman was diagnosed with a fractured nose, two black eyes and two lacerations on the back of his head.
> 
> 
> Hes going to need to prove the use of deadly force was justified. A fractured nose, black eyes and some scrapes on the back of his head do not connote his life was in danger.  
> ...



it was revealed in court on friday 

that there is a 2nd witness that saw martin 

on top of zimmerman pounding zimmerman


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > A medical report by George Zimmerman's family doctor, taken a day after the February 26 shooting, shows Zimmerman was diagnosed with a fractured nose, two black eyes and two lacerations on the back of his head.
> ...



That changes nothing of what I posted. Imminent, life threatening, last resort situation.  Doesn't qualify.  It is Martin who had every right to confront someone he thought was going to attack him: "to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force..."  As far as Martin would know Zimmerman might want to rape him or rob him. Martin would have no idea what was up.  Zimmerman at no time in his report about that night says he told Martin he was with Neighborhood Watch and was just checking things out. Why didn't he do that?   I imagine Trayvon was scared, scared something was going to happen to him: I know damn well I would be, terrified, and ready to defend myself against someone's 'imminent use of unlawful force" against me.  Yep.  Martin wasn't  using deadly force. Zimmerman used deadly force. Martin *would be justified in using force*.  Zimmerman *was not justified in using deadly force*.

As has been noted: Zimmerman is going down.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Just because you might be afraid of something is not evidence that someone else is. Evidence is important. 
Hands can be used as a deadly force.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



yes it will be important testimony 

since the witness claims it was zimmerman 

screaming for help


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



There isn't any evidence that proves Martin was afraid that his life was being threatened although people love to project their own fears onto him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



yes i am aware of that


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, the evidence is that Zimmerman shot an unarmed kid who wasn't committing a crime.


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > They want to paint the victim in a poor light, it's like what they do in rape cases. In this case it doesn't matter, he wasn't found with a gun or drugs on him, and he wasn't committing a crime.
> ...



Except that he was being stalked by an armed bigot.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



According to Florida law, if you are in fear that someone is going to commit an unlawful attack on you, you do have the right to use force. Trayvon had every right to think Zimmerman was going to attack him. Why else would he be following him?   Trayvon didn't know Zimmerman was with Neighborhood Watch.  Zimmerman never told him that. Trayvon had, according to Florida law the right to use force on someone before that force was used on him.  Not deadly force, like a knife or  gun, but force. However, Zimmerman's life was not in immediate danger; he had no right to use deadly force.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yea, right. Maybe they will think Trayvon  just thought, oh la de da, some crazy guy is following me in the dark and when I start to run, he chases after me. No biggie. Nothing to fear. Sure, that's what anyone would think if they were being stalked and chased by some  complete stranger, at night, when they are alone in a place where there is no one else about. Perfectly safe and comfy. Nothing to worry about. 

The jury will not think that. They will most likely be fairly normal people who will realize anyone in that situation would be worried and feel threatened.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Martin did not have to be afraid his life was threatened; he didn't use deadly force.   All he had to be thinking was that he needed to defend himself against someone else's unlawful force on him.  ("to the extent that the person believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against ...  others imminent use of unlawful force..." ). That is why policemen have to identify themselves, to wear uniforms and carry badges, so we know if they are using force against us, it is lawful. As far as Trayvon knew, Zimmermann had every intention of doing him  harm.  He had absolutely no idea who Zimmerman was or why he was following and chasing him.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Once again you make a HUGE leap of logic!  What reason does Trayvon Martin have to think that George Zimmerman is going to "attack" him simply because Zimmerman is following him?

You give Martin the right to use physical violence against someone who HASN'T done anything of a violent nature towards him...yet at the same time...you deny George Zimmerman the right to use physical violence against someone WHO IS BEATING THE CRAP OUT OF HIM!!!

Somehow that all makes "sense" to you...which is the really scary thing here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yeah, that would be the "bigot" that organizes protests against the beating of a black man by a white police officers' kid?  Please stop with the "bigot" and "racist" nonsense, folks...it isn't going to fly and simply makes you look ridiculous.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



How many times must you be reminded that that study has been debunked numerous times, most notably, by its author?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Drinking already, bigot?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The applicable Florida law is as follows:

"776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s *imminent* use of unlawful force."

The highlighting is mine and I did so to point out the important word in that paragraph.  There is almost a five minute time period that elapses between the time that Trayvon Martin goes behind the row of buildings out of George Zimmerman's sight and the start of the fight between the two men.  George Zimmerman has lost the man he was following and is returning to his SUV to meet the Police at that point.  His testimony is that Trayvon Martin then approaches HIM asking why are you following me?  It should be noted that the confrontation takes place approximately 70 yards from the condo of Trayvon Martin's father's girlfriend.  70 yards away with almost five minutes to make your way there...but you're making the claim that Martin was in "imminent" danger from Zimmerman following him?  The truth is...Martin is in ZERO danger from Zimmerman following him if he simply goes to the condo he's staying in with the time that he has to do so.  The truth is...he could have CRAWLED 70 yards in almost five minutes time but he chose not to do so.  Instead Martin chose to confront the man who had lost him and was walking back to his SUV.  At THAT point it's Zimmerman who is in fear of "imminent" danger from a man who comes at him and  punches him in the face, not the other way around.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


What part of sitting on top of a man and pounding his head into the pavement do you not consider grievous bodily harm?. Do you have any idea how easy it is to die from repeated blows to the head? I bet you are 100% in favor of forcing motorcyclists to wear a protective helmet. Why is that?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, so now "I'm" a racist as well?  You know what, JoeB?  Without the "race card" that you continually play...you HAVE no argument at all...and since your contention that George Zimmerman is a racist is based on about the same amount of proof that I am one...it's quite obvious that you're blowing smoke here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

And if you were in the Army you SHOULD understand that part of what you were doing there was protecting the Constitution...which is what gives me the right as a civilian to carry a gun to protect myself and my family.  Duh?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



In order to accept that scenario, one would have to accept that Zimmerman is telling the truth. Not only does he have every reason to lie, he has the opportunity to do so because he killed the only other person who would know what happened. Also, he is a proven liar, someone who has blatantly lied to the court.  I don't accept the veracity of anything in his 'story,' nothing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

The timeline isn't something that is dispute, Esmeralda.  We know exactly when things HAPPENED because of the cell phone calls that were going on.

George Zimmerman's account of what happened that night corresponds EXACTLY with the timeline established BY those cell phone calls.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Your problem is that in order to accept your version of events...you have to explain why Trayvon Martin isn't safe and sound inside of the girlfriend's condo with the almost five minutes that he has and 70 yards he needed to cover.  You need to explain how Martin is in "imminent" danger from a man who's lost sight of him and is returning to his truck to meet police.  Somehow you use the "imminent" danger theory even though it is now Martin that is the one approaching Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

And you also have to explain how it is that Zimmerman's supposedly "made up" version of events corresponds with the time line established by the cell phone calls EVEN THOUGH HE HAD NO KNOWLEDGE OF WHAT WAS ON TRAYVON MARTIN'S CALLS!!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

George Zimmerman is obviously an exceptional man!  (eye-roll)  He has the power to *know* things that he has no means of knowing...and he can threaten those that he can't find!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 9, 2013)

The 2 witnesses back up Zimmerman's story. We can assume Zimmerman is telling the truth, not because his story benefits him, but because facts support it.

I'm terribly sorry that your agenda suffers in the light of the facts, but you should be used to it by now.

The days of repeating a lie ad nauseam and eventually having it accepted as fact are over. You and JoeB666 should get used to it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

People who try and lie their way out of a situation typically trip themselves up either with conflicting or changing testimony (Jody Arias is a perfect example of that) or the evidence doesn't back up their version of events.

In this case George Zimmerman's story to Police has remained remarkably consistent and it is backed up by things like the phone call records.

The fact that Zimmerman's wife chose to not disclose the full amount of money that they had received from supporters to the court when it was trying to set his bail somehow invalidates ALL of Zimmerman's testimony given before that ever happened?  That's like saying that someone who cheated on their taxes is more likely to be guilty of murder...because they cheated on their taxes.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The applicable Florida law is as follows:
> 
> "776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s *imminent* use of unlawful force."
> 
> The highlighting is mine and I did so to point out the important word in that paragraph.  There is almost a five minute time period that elapses between the time that Trayvon Martin goes behind the row of buildings out of George Zimmerman's sight and the start of the fight between the two men.



That's not true, that can be shown by comparing timelines of the various recorded calls.

IIRC the dispatcher call was received at 19:11 and lasted 4 minutes 11 seconds.  That call ended then at about 19:15:11.  Phone records show that the Witness #8 inbound call to Martins phone occurred at 19:12 and lasted 4 minutes (I'm sure the prosecution has more exact ones now).  That call ended with the confrontation then at 19:16.

The first neighbor 911 call was received at 19:16:11 (time stampted on the same system Zimmerman's dispatcher call).  Using only the Sanford Police time stamps there is a difference of only 60 seconds between the end of Zimmerman's call and the first 911 call.  Factor in the phone records of Witness #8's call and the unaccounted for time is down to approximately 11 seconds.

So the "imminent threat" window isn't "five minutes" is the seconds between the end of the phone calls and the first 911 call which by that time the altercation was already in progress.

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> People who try and lie their way out of a situation typically trip themselves up either with conflicting or changing testimony (Jody Arias is a perfect example of that) or the evidence doesn't back up their version of events.
> 
> In this case George Zimmerman's story to Police has remained remarkably consistent and it is backed up by things like the phone call records.



But is undermined by logic, physical, and forensic evidence.  Such as searching for street signs behind a house, lack of GSR on his jacket indicative of a full arm extension, bullet trajectory inconsistent with the physical situation Zimmerman described, and a body location inconsistent with his stories.



Oldstyle said:


> The fact that Zimmerman's wife chose to not disclose the full amount of money that they had received from supporters to the court when it was trying to set his bail somehow invalidates ALL of Zimmerman's testimony given before that ever happened?  That's like saying that someone who cheated on their taxes is more likely to be guilty of murder...because they cheated on their taxes.



Zimmerma's wife was not the one that provided finacial asset statement required under Florida law to the court Zimmerman did that.  Zimmerman's wife is not the one that made a motion for bail specifically stating there were no significant financial assets and that there was only one passport.  Zimmerman did that.  Zimmerman is also on audio tape specifically conspiring to hide financial assets and a 2nd passport from the court.

Zimmerman's wife was not the one that had bond revoked specifically for providing false testimony to the court.

With all that said, it is all irrelevant to the court regarding the proceedings that will focus on that night and will not be admissible.  It is inadmissible by the prosecution unless the defense opens the door.



>>>>


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The applicable Florida law is as follows:
> ...



The almost five minute time frame I'm referencing is the time from when Martin goes behind the row of buildings and Zimmerman can no longer see him as he's sitting in his SUV...and the time when the conflict begins and Martin's phone goes dead.  Who cares about the first 9/11 call!  The almost five minutes is the amount of time that Zimmerman has no knowledge of Trayvon Martin's whereabouts.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Hopefully, the jury will be more objective and intelligent than you. That would be a very low threshold indeed, but then we saw what happened with OJ.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > People who try and lie their way out of a situation typically trip themselves up either with conflicting or changing testimony (Jody Arias is a perfect example of that) or the evidence doesn't back up their version of events.
> ...



I've seen the "anti-George Zimmerman" sites that are now disputing the coroner's report and to be quite honest with you, Watcher...most of them are based on faulty information or unsubstantiated rumor.  Soot in a circle of two inches around an entrance wound is indicative of a shot from close range just as Zimmerman described and the struggle that was taking place and described by witnesses was at close range just as Zimmerman testified.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




The time hack that Zimmerman's notes that Martin is running is 2 minutes 8 seconds into the dispatcher call.  From 19:11 to that time then is 13:08.  The Witness call ended at 19:16 and the first 911 calls were at 19:16:11.  That is incorrect, from the time that martin ran to the time of confrontation is less than 3 minutes.

The post that I replied to appeared to imply that because of this 5 minutes of which you speak (which isn't 5 minutes) that there was no "Imminent" threat.

The timeline presented above shows that once Martin ran we can confirm that they were not in confrontation for most of the time.  The time between Zimmerman noting Martin ran away and the end the Witness #8 call when they came back together (somehow).  From that point there is only a few seconds to the first 911 calls.

Those few seconds are the important hole in determining if Martin preceived an "imminent" treat from this unknown individual who had followed him across the housing development in his vehicle and then pursued him on foot - from Martin perspective.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




I'm not sure what you are talking about?

I wasn't talking about the damage to Martin's chest, that clearly shows that the muzzle of the firearm was in very close proximity to the chest due to the stippling of the skin.

I said there was no GSR (Gun Shot Residue) found on the front Zimmerman's jacked chest or sleeve by the Florida Department of Law Enforcement forensics lab.  There was GSR found on Zimmerman's hands.  Some residue is ejected out the muzzle, but in a semi-automatic pistol residue is also exists via the casing ejection port.  In a close chest-to-chest situation (based on Zimmerman's account) then GSR would be present on his jacket being so close to the weapon and it's ejection of smoke and particulate mater (partially burned powder and lead).  Lack of GSR could be indicative of the arm being extended away from the body instead of being manipulated between two close chests.

I don't go to "anti-Zimmerman" or "anti-Martin" sites, I read the forensic reports.


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 9, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



you giving this timeline credit for a whole lot of precision that I don't think we can give it. For instance--we don't know the precise time Martin starting running. We only know when Zimmerman reported it. etc etc


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




actually if you read the reports 

the one that examined martins cloths 

said it was a "contact" shot 

the coroner had to report "close range" because 

there was two layers of clothing between the barrel and skin


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Which means the same thing as "don't follow him".  Semantics doesn't change what was meant, one bit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



sure it does


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




So now we take Zimmerman's version with a grain of salt right?  So we don't know if Martin jumped Zimmerman or Zimmerman jumped Martin, the only evidence we have is that was the way Zimmerman reported it right?

Now I fully submit that there can be some deviation in the timeline between the dispatcher/911 calls and Witness #8 call because they came from two different systems.  Public phone records to the customer tend to be rounded to they are typically +/- 30 seconds, so we'll have to see if the prosecution presents more exact records direclty from the phone company.  However most computers and pretty much all major network operators perform time syncs to the National Institute of Science and Technology (NIST) Internet Time Service (ITS) to their network time protocal server.

However, the dispatcher call by Zimmerman and the 911 calls by the neighbors were recorded and time stamped on the same system.  Since they were to the same system we know the dispatcher call was 4 minutes 11 seconds.  The first inbound call came in 60 second after the end of that call.  When the first 911 call came in the fight was already underway.  Therefore we can deteremine based on the timeline of the phone calls that there was less than 60 seconds unaccounted for (by police recordings) where the confrontation took place.

Now, logic says that window is smaller that 60 seconds because Witness #8's phone call has to be accounted for.  We know Zimmerman was not on the phone at the start of the altercation because it would be on the dispatcher call.  We know the Witness #8 call ended at the point where the altercation started.  We know the altercation had already started because that's whey neighbors placed the 911 call.  The only time not recorded on the same system is the time between the end of the dispatcher call and the inbound 911 call.  I've seen different media sources report different inbound times on the calls, which really doesn't make that big a difference.  The important time in the timeline is the differential time from the start of the dispatcher call to elapsed time in the recording.



>>>>


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Hasn't been debunked once, and Kellerman stands behind his work. 

Stamping your little feet and saying "I don't want it to be true" is not a debunking, guy.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



You're really making the contention that the *only* evidence we have is George Zimmerman's testimony?  Really?  So I guess you've decided to totally ignore the injuries that Zimmerman had to his face and to the back of his head?  I assume that you've also decided to ignore the *lack* of injuries to Martin's body except for the gunshot wound and an abrasion in his knuckle?  You'll also ignore the initial testimony of Martin's father that the voice calling out for help was not that of his son?  You'll also ignore several eyewitnesses that testified that they saw Martin on top of Zimmerman on the ground?  Or that the back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet and had grass on it when the Police first arrived on the scene?

Is it just me, Watcher...or do you want me to ignore a lot?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> You're really making the contention that the *only* evidence we have is George Zimmerman's testimony?  Really?  So I guess you've decided to totally ignore the injuries that Zimmerman had to his face and to the back of his head?  I assume that you've also decided to ignore the *lack* of injuries to Martin's body except for the gunshot wound and an abrasion in his knuckle?  You'll also ignore the initial testimony of Martin's father that the voice calling out for help was not that of his son?  You'll also ignore several eyewitnesses that testified that they saw Martin on top of Zimmerman on the ground?  Or that the back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet and had grass on it when the Police first arrived on the scene?
> 
> Is it just me, Watcher...or do you want me to ignore a lot?



You ignore the most damning thing of all. 

A dead child lying on a sidewalk with a bullet hole in him.  

Nothing else really matters here, and Zimmerman's attorneys are doing him no favors dirtying up the victim.  

Makes me wonder who they are really working for.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nope not in the least.  Zimmerman hasn't "testified" yet, he has provided statements, but he may or may not decide to testify.



Oldstyle said:


> So I guess you've decided to totally ignore the injuries that Zimmerman had to his face and to the back of his head?



Nope not in the least.  The injuries are there, no doubt.  However evidence of losing a fight is not evidence of who is responsible for starting the fight.



Oldstyle said:


> I assume that you've also decided to ignore the *lack* of injuries to Martin's body except for the gunshot wound and an abrasion in his knuckle?



Not in the least.  The lack of injuries on Martin's hands is actually inconsistent with the story that Zimmerman told on the audio tapes and video reenactment.

(BTW - My compliments, most people inaccurately report injuries to Martin's knuckles (plural) you are one of the few that accurately describes it as an abrasion on a knuckle (singular).



Oldstyle said:


> You'll also ignore the initial testimony of Martin's father that the voice calling out for help was not that of his son?



On this one, yes absolutley.  We've seen testimony over the last three days from audio and speech forensic experts that there is NOW WAY to identify who was yelling during the 3-seconds of screams that were recorded.

So ya, I'd ignore it, just as I would ignore his later identification that is was Martin screaming.




Oldstyle said:


> You'll also ignore several eyewitnesses that testified that they saw Martin on top of Zimmerman on the ground?



Nope not in the least.  The witnesses are there, no doubt.  However evidence of losing a fight is not evidence of who is responsible for starting the fight.



Oldstyle said:


> Or that the back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet and had grass on it when the Police first arrived on the scene?



Nope not in the least.  The officers observation was there, no doubt.  However evidence (or in this case an observation) of Zimmerman having a wet back is not evidence of who is responsible for starting the fight.



Oldstyle said:


> Is it just me, Watcher...or do you want me to ignore a lot?



Nope not in the least.

I also would like you not to ignore...

1.  *Street Name:*  Zimmerman claimed he followed Martin to use the pass through to the north side of two housing sections to find a street sign so he could give an address to the police because he didn't know what street he was on.  A couple of things were that doesn't ring true.  First, there are only 3 streets in the development (Twin Trees Lane, Retreat View Circle, and Long Oak Way).  Zimmerman lived on Retreat View Circle which is the street he says he was going through to find the name of, the same street he lived on.  Retreat view Circle is a street that loops around the whole complex,  The other street is the one he drives into and out of every time he entered or left the development for the two years he lived there which is Twin Trees Lane which bisects the loop created by Retreat View Circle.  Second, there are no street signs on houses, there are house numbers.  The closest street sign which would tell him the name of Twin Trees Lane was *back* toward the clubhouse in the exact opposite direction that he headed.  He lived there for two years and was the Captain of the Neighborhood Watch and didn't know the name of the main street running through the development and didn't know where to go to find a street sign (which are at intersections)?  He was an adult and didn't know that street signs are not mounted in the darkened area behind houses?

2.  *Lack of Damage to Martins Hands:* Zimmerman claimed that Martin punched him in the face over a dozen times.  The autopsy report shows that there was only one small abrasion measuring 1/8 x 1/4 inch on one finger of the left hand.  Someone pummeling someone else in the head (a boney structure) will likely have more offensive damage to their hands than one small abrasion.  We know that Martin got at least one shot in because of Zimmerman's nosebleed, that injury is consistent with that, but that is not consistent with being beaten severely about the head by being punched dozens of times.

3.  *Martin Covered Zimmerman's Nose and Mouth:*  Standard autopsy procedures are to conduct a through external examination of the body and do not damage and other surface details.  This was done.  Zimmerman claims that Martin attacked him and the first thing he did was punch him in the face damaging his nose, which we know bled because of photographs at the scene.  Zimmerman also claimed that Martin covered his mouth and nose with his hands during the struggle.  However the autopsy report does not indicate there was any blood on Martin's hand.  In addition a DNA analysis of samples from the hand returned none of Zimmerman's DNA (which would have been contained in the blood) and forensic examination of Martin's hoodie cuffs (both) returned negative results for Zimmerman's DNA.

4.  *Bullet Trajectory:* See image below.  Zimmerman described the struggle occurring in this type of configuration.  Martin on top of and straddling Martin.  Zimmerman's firearm was holstered on the right side, back of his body.  Zimmerman said that Martin grabbed for the gun in the holster.  First of all how would Martin have known the gun was there under Zimmerman's jacket.  Secondly Zimmerman would have had to get his arm under Martin's leg.  Finally, take a moment and close your eyes and think of the articulation of a persons shoulder, elbow, and wrist.  Now, the autopsy report shows that the bullet travel was straight into Martins chest (in other words perpendicular to the chest and not at an angle either up/down or left/right).  Pulling a weapon from a hip holstered weapon, the most natural movement would result in the weapons being placed against the attackers side shooting up.  Having to manipulate the weapon between the bodies, lift it to be level with the chest, and then bending the wrists "down" (i.e. toward your own feet) is a very unnatural position for the arm.





(Credit to Who for the image)

5.  *Gun Shot Residue (GSR):*   When a weapon is discharge chemically laden smoke and partially burned gunpowder is ejected down the barrel and out through the ejection port (for semi-automatics).  Now if Zimmerman was below Martin and their chests were in close proximity then discharging a firearm between then is going to provide a fairly close proximity of Zimmerman's cloths to the source of of GSR (in other words the fired gun).  Forensic examination of Zimmerman's clothing showed no GSR on Zimmerman's jacket front or on the front of the sleeves.  There was GSR on Zimmerman's hands.  Not having GSR on the clothing indicates Zimmerman's arm was extended at the time the shot was fired, which means the his arm would have been extended through Martins chest.

6.  *Who Confronted Who:* Zimmerman initially claimed that Martin jumped him (audio tapes) and said threatening things to him when he was on the ground, by the next morning in the video reenactment Martin approached Zimmerman and then then spoke to him and then attacked.  However Zimmerman didn't know that night and during the next mornings reenactment that Martin was on the phone with his girlfriend.  This is confirmed through phone records.  It appears that the girlfriend will testify that she heard a male voice speaking to Martin first, a direct contradiction of both versions that Zimmerman claimed.

7.  *Location of Martins Body #1:*  During the audio tapes Zimmerman claimed Martin jumped him and knocked him to the ground on the east/west path, the next morning Zimmerman pointed out the location of where he said he and Martin first came together (which was at the "T" intersection of the sidewalk) as Zimmerman was walking back to his truck (after crossing to look for a street sign that wouldn't have been there) and that's how he and Martin came together.  Zimmerman claimed he never went down the south path of the "T" sidewalk, that Martin knocked him to the ground at the "T" intersection, that Martin then jumped on top of him (which is were he remained for the struggle), Zimmerman shot Martin on top of him, with Martin now dead from a gunshot wound with a bullet through the heart and lung, Zimmerman describes rolling the body off and then getting on top of the body and spreading the hands out.  The only problem is that Martin's body was 40-50 feet or so south of the intersection.   A location inconsistent with Zimmerman's description of events.

8.  *Location of Martins Body #2:*Zimmerman claimed that he shot Martin when he was bashing his head into the concrete, yet Martin&#8217;s body was not near the sidewalk.  Martin's body was located 3-4 body lengths away from the sidewalk in the grassy area.  A location inconsistent with Zimmerman's description of firing his weapon into Martin because Martin was beating his head into the concrete.

9.  *Zimmerman Parking At the Clubhouse:*  During the video reenactment, Zimmerman told police where to park at the clubhouse and indicated that was where he stopped the previous night.  However internal video surveillance from the clubshouse shows other headlights driving by, but no headlights from Zimmerman parking like he described.​

>>>>


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Yep.  One lie after another. There is very little that is believeable in his story.  He's a liar.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 9, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



At what point did Zimmerman tell the police that Martin punched him over a dozen times?  I've read the police report and Zimmerman states that Martin punched him in the nose which knocked him onto his back and once on the ground Martin "grabbed" his head, slamming it into the ground repeatedly.  The injuries to Martin and Zimmerman are EXACTLY what you would expect from the actions that Zimmerman described.

As for the girlfriend's testimony?  She has ZERO idea what's happening between the two of them other than what she's hearing.  She made the statement that she heard someone push another person and from THAT she reaches the conclusion that it was Zimmerman pushing Martin.  Would you like to take a crack at explaining how *anyone * could tell WHO pushed who from the "sound" of a push?  Trust me, if I'm Zimmerman's attorney and she tries to make that claim I'm going to have a field day with that.

Zimmerman testified to the police that he tried to slip from underneath Martin as the teenager straddled him.  I would assume from that statement that the struggle on the ground was not "static" and may very well have moved from one place to another.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Photos from the Criminal Justice Center where the Zimmerman trial has started.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 10, 2013)

longknife said:


> Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.
> 
> This case, if Zimmerman is found guilty of anything, will definitely go to appeal. And, he'll win.




In the interest of fairness then, in addition, do you think Zimmerman's past actions which are germane to his character should be presented by the prosecution.  You know things like being arrested for felony assault, court directed anger management classes/counseling, termination of employment for violence, restraining order for violence?



>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Am I here or am I there?  Where am I?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Am I here or am I there?  Where am I?




Over there -->>



>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

Two to three weeks for jury selection.

I remember the last time I had jury duty.  It was a federal case of ttwo men murding a sailor.

The questionnaire asked what experience, if any, I had pertaining to the justice system.  I wrote down that I never missed _Law and Order and CSI Miami.

They looked aty me funny after that.  Not selected._


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Am I here or am I there?  Where am I?
> ...



As long as you're over here <<----, I'll be over there --->>


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Does anybody think he would have shot a white man?



He wouldn't have followed and chased down a white man, he would not have shot a white man.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody think he would have shot a white man?
> ...



How can y'all make these broad predictions and determinations?  How do you know that?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Typically I'm more to the right, so I'll be over there -->>>



>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

longknife said:


> Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.
> 
> This case, if Zimmerman is found guilty of anything, will definitely go to appeal. And, he'll win.



Do you think that if a person has bad character then it mitigates murder?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Typically I'M more to the right, so I'll be over there ---->>  you stay over here <<<<------.   <<<<----here is only slightly more to the left than there ---->>


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It is my opinion based on everything I know about this situation and about Zimmerman.  Don't get all freaked out about it. I've a right to my opinion, but I'm not about to spend an hour detailing it all out for you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I'm not all freaked out, I'm just wondering how you can predict what someone would do or the outcome of situation that you weren't in with people you don't know. 

You are totally entitled to your opinion.   I was just asking.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There are already a couple of threads about this.  Why don't you go read them. We've been talking about this for a couple of months. There was no need to start a new thread. There are two others already going with many postings every day.  Go read them and join in them instead of starting a new one and asking people to repeat themselves.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



There's a different thread about every little single aspect of this trial, it gives me whiplash.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going back over there now --->>>

This has been fun.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2013)

longknife said:


> *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> 
> It just doesn't seem to go away, does it?
> 
> ...



I find it somewhat weird, in the interest of accuracy that the cable and network channels use his picture as a younger youth, instead of the way he looked at 6'3" tall, when he met his demise. I don't have an opinion as to how it all really happened, yet.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Why wasn't I informed?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bZKEhgieoc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bZKEhgieoc[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> ...



The media has their own definition of accuracy, and that definition changes according to the ratings they receive.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> ...




These photos are from the 7-11, so they would be the most accurate:

Google Image Result for http://bluecollarrepublican.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/image1.jpg


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know if we're here <<<--- or there -->>> but here's the ME report:

Trayvon Martin Medical Examiners Report


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> These photos are from the 7-11, so they would be the most accurate:
> 
> Google Image Result for http://bluecollarrepublican.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/image1.jpg



Quite a difference in appearances! Makes you wonder if the media is being pressured to show the younger innocent look and by whom. 

Showing how TM looked the day of the accident, some people would get the impression he was a thug. Which brings to mind the saying, "If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's a duck." I'm not saying he is a thug; just that other people would think that based on how he was dressed.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 10, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> ...




The pictures at the time were supplied by the family, the probably went with what they had.

So mistakes happen.  Like saying he was 6'3" when in fact the autopsy report shows he was 71" (5'11").

State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



For what it's worth, he had an _unremarkable penis_ according to the autopsy report.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't know if we're here <<<--- or there -->>> but here's the ME report:
> 
> Trayvon Martin Medical Examiners Report



Did you take notice of the links at the bottom of that page? One shows the 'diagram' a witness drew indicating where Martin was when he was shot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > The pictures at the time were supplied by the family, the probably went with what they had.
> ...



Snookie!!! Why am I not surprised you honed in on that?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> The pictures at the time were supplied by the family, the probably went with what they had.
> 
> So mistakes happen.  Like saying he was 6'3" when in fact the autopsy report shows he was 71" (5'11").
> 
> ...



Page 4 (of 13) of that link is very telling from one witness, saying he/she witnessed Martin on top of Z throwing punches, and saying Z yelled for help. I wonder if this witness will be called to testify.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay I'm here!!

What were we talking about again?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > The pictures at the time were supplied by the family, the probably went with what they had.
> ...



I'd seen that before, and I'm sure the witnesses will be called.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > The pictures at the time were supplied by the family, the probably went with what they had.
> ...



Did you read page 5 of 13 of the long witness statement?  The "if it makes you feel any better the person yelling for help was not the one that was shot" part?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Nope, but going to it now. (Trying to read in between my boss needing help with word and excel and me drawing in autocad. LOL)

*********

Testa, go to page 55. Martin's father told one of the cops it wasn't his son yelling for help on that recording!

Page 37 is the one I was originally referring to. 39 also refers to Z being the one yelling for help.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I remember that from when this whole thing started.  I'm no voice expert, but sounds like Z yelling help to me, and witness statement seem to corroborate that.   I don't think she's going to allow a voice expert in based on the testimony I heard last week.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > These photos are from the 7-11, so they would be the most accurate:
> ...



Well, then those people would be stupid fucking old fogies.  He just looks like a typical guy.  That's how young guys dress, with the hoodies.

I see kids like him in my neighborhood all the time and I just say "hi" like I would to anyone else, and most of the time they're nice and friendly.  At the worst they're just kind of glum like teenagers can be.  

As a 60-year-old white woman, it's guys like Zimmerman that concern me, not kids like Trayvon Martin.  Overzealous neighborhood-watch racist fuckers.  We had  one here in my area of town who got charged with raping a woman.  Picked her up on the street under the guise of giving her a ride, then took her to a warehouse and raped her.  She went immediately to the police, we're wondering how many he did that to before he got caught.

Breaks my heart to see the video of that kid going in to buy his skittles, knowing he'll soon be dead.  His whole life before him and it's taken away by some racist asshole trying to be a big man.  Disgusting.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 10, 2013)

By the way, if someone breaks into my house in the middle of the night and I'm shooting at them and they yell "Help!" that makes me in the wrong?  I don't think so.

If someone attacks another person on the street and their victim gets the better of them, they can yell "help" all they want to, that doesn't make them in the right.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.
> 
> Am I supposed to disclaim with "IMO" here?



I don't necessarily agree with that.  I brought it up at work one day before I retired and no one knew what I was talking about,  Just because it's big in forum world doesn't mean it has much relevance in the lives of everyday working people who have more important things to do with their time.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of your view on guilt, this trial is so politically driven, racially fired and sensationalized, he's not going to get a fair trial and that's an injustice in and of itself.
> ...



Do you live in the area?

The jurors are selected from the local area and I don't know that anyone in the area would not know about it since you had to drive through protesters to get to the grocery store.  The governor appointed the prosecutor who is from a completely different district 2 hours away from where the crime/trial is and the Feds investigated a local crime.  The Black Panthers and the Skinheads were here...

If that isn't a politically and racially driven, I don't know what is.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




No, but I have a law degree and I understand the term 'change of venue' which I am sure his attorneys will pursue if it seems necessary.   We had our own high profile case in Nashville in the 90s, and finding an impartial jury isn't unheard of.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Zimmerman Defense Wants Pictures of Pot-Smoking Trayvon Admitted*
> ...



I agree...very weird.  It has to play with the narrative.  Some are saying that GZ was racist just because Trayvon happened to be black.  GZ comes from multiracial family and didnt even know what color trayvon was initially he was pushed to give a description by the dispatcher, which was also edited out of the NBC tapes....hmmm...narrative?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I didn't know they edited that part too.  I'm going to have to go back and listen to NBC's _*version *_of the 911 call again. 

Also, if this trial wasn't so political, racial and publicized, I believe the Stand Your Ground hearing would have taken place, which could have changed the outcome.  There's not a judge alive that would rule on Stand Your Ground and take that kind of heat without sending it to trial.   It's not just about the jury and trying to get unbiased jurors, the ripples spread wide.  The governor's phone was lit up trying to put out the fire, keep the peace and defuse the impending explosion.  A prosecutor was selected from an entirely different district and M2 charges were filed to try to take some of that out.    The Black Panthers had a 10k HIT out, for Pete's sake, Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton disrupted normal life for months.  When the POTUS says "that could have been my son" on national television and the Feds are involved in a local event, again, I don't understand how that is not politically driven and does not have an impact on the trial - much farther reaching than the jurors themselves.    This is not a "high profile" trial, this is something else entirely.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Very good point, test...well said.  Yeah, i forgot about the POTUS making mention of it.  We disagree on the stand your ground...I believe they didnt go with the Stand your ground because it was GZ that followed Trayvon initially.  I think they are going with self defense, because they dont need the stand your ground law...the self defense law in Florida states that if he is in fear for his life or serious injury he can defend himself with deadly force.

And Yeah...NBC edited the tapes to say "he looks black"....they edited out the part of the dispatcher asking him what race he was first.  MSNBC also kept showing the dark pictures of GZ saying he had no bodily harm or blood on him...when in fact the actual police color photos showed a broken and swollen nose and face and deep gashes in the back of his head with blood running down.  NBC went from being very bullish on the story to very bearish after their creative editing was caught and the actual photos seen....they went very quiet on the story.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Did the "high profile" cases you were involved with have the POTUS saying the victim "could have been his son", have Federal investigations, a 10k hit on the accused by the Black Panthers, a governor appointed prosecutor out of jurisdiction, Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton disrupting normal life for months?  This is a different kind of "high profile" trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Now I'm actually starting to get annoyed.  This is not some typical "change of venue" thing.   I think people's memory of a year ago is pretty short, but being in the middle of it, my memory is totally in tact.  No Fog.  And it's just now started up again.  Today is National Hoodie Day.   How is a national clothing day on the first day of juror selection unbiased.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> There are already a couple of threads about this.  Why don't you go read them. We've been talking about this for a couple of months. There was no need to start a new thread. *There are two others already going with many postings every day.  Go read them and join in them instead of starting a new one and asking people to repeat themselves*.



Just WOW! 
Who made you Queen?

Many posters are burned out by the mudslinging on the 'other' threads.

Some people actually want to talk about the trial w/o being @ssholes.

Most Americans still believe in that pesky Innocent Until Proven Guilty thingy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Clearly you don't understand the process well enough to trust it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > There are already a couple of threads about this.  Why don't you go read them. We've been talking about this for a couple of months. There was no need to start a new thread. *There are two others already going with many postings every day.  Go read them and join in them instead of starting a new one and asking people to repeat themselves*.
> ...



 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I wish I had a zillion reps for you.  EXACTLY!  I don't want to do the F you, you're an idiot crap, and neither do the other people I chat with.  We're just talking trial and the facts and having some yuks and if someone has an opinion that doesn't "match up", they don't get a f u you're an idiot, it just gets discussed from that point of view - or in some cases, not mentioning any names (@25caliber) the point gets pressed really hard, but not with a f u you're stupid. 

Thanks for that - you totally get it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That's probably what it is.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > There are already a couple of threads about this.  Why don't you go read them. We've been talking about this for a couple of months. There was no need to start a new thread. *There are two others already going with many postings every day.  Go read them and join in them instead of starting a new one and asking people to repeat themselves*.
> ...



IOU + rep when I can~


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The last two lines made me spit water up for some reason...you always have a funny way of putting things....lol.

Yeah, the marches, the hoodie days, etc....its all designed to intimidate a potential jury imo....like in the OJ case when Cochran told jury "you need to send a message".

If I was GZ, I would be very concerned about getting a fair trial...juries have a tuff enough time in high profile cases as it is.

Its strange, but in this case you will see the prosecution acting like a sleazy defense team and the defense acting like the prosecution trying to get to the truth....thats my initial feeling thus far...could be wrong, but thats the feeling I have right now.  Kind of like a reverse of what we are use to seeing.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Truth is, this thread will probably get trolled. Just put the trolls on ignore.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

DH is home... Trial #tequila coming up!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...




Back to that other thread?  Not a lot of trolling there.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 10, 2013)

Actually, this is the very first thing stated in the "USMB Site Rules and Guidelines":



> When starting a new Thread, please first check and confirm that there are not Current Threads, on the Same Topic, This will Avoid Merges.



So I really have to wonder if this is about avoiding mudslinging, or if it's more about wanting to invade a forum en masse, and rather than blending in, starting your own threads with all your buddies.

Also, for those who are too senstive to handle the occasional "Fuck you, you're an idiot!" may I suggest:



> Clean Debate Zone (4 Viewing)
> The Clean Debate Zone is to be used for the clean debating of Government Policies, Candidates, Current News and Events ONLY. No personal attacks, name calling, flaming etc is allowed in this section.



Seriously, are these not valid points I'm making here?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is, this thread will probably get trolled. Just put the trolls on ignore.
> ...



Naw, stay here. Zimmerman is hard to follow with Jodi  in the mix.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



"if this trial wasn't so political, racial and publicized, I believe the Stand Your Ground hearing would have taken place,"

no not really this is not a good stand your ground case 

Zimmerman did not have the chance to leave 

this is classic self defense


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I agree, however, the law and the original Sanford pd report are clear... Then the emotion, signs, politics, et al enter the mix.  Stand Your Ground hearing wasn't done because the judge hears and decides that.  She is not going to be the one on the hotseat to rule stand your ground and end it with the gov, feds, POTUS, enter other parties with agendas here, weighed in, so she would have denied it and bound it over for trial anyhow. So smart move on M O'M's part to not let that shadow and film of guilt of a SYG decision taint the jury and trial and take his chances with a jury.  Again, under "normal" circumstances, I believe SYD would have been done and the possible outcome of this was changed since the get-go.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

I admire the statement made by Mr Martin this morning:

"As we seek justice for our son Trayvon, *we also seek a fair and impartial trial,*" said the statement, which was read by Tracy Martin, Trayvon's father, in a media room at the courthouse.

"*We ask that the community continue to stay peaceful as we place our faith in the justice system,*" the statement said.

I'd rep him if I could!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I admire the statement made by Mr Martin this morning:
> 
> "As we seek justice for our son Trayvon, *we also seek a fair and impartial trial,*" said the statement, which was read by Tracy Martin, Trayvon's father, in a media room at the courthouse.
> 
> ...



we can hope.  This is a bad thing all the way around the block and back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the stand your ground rule is a small part in the spectrum  of self defense 

George did not have the opportunity to back away so he did not have the choice 

to stand his ground 

he was pinned to the ground on his back 

this is why there was not a SYG hearing 

the defense is proper using self defense with immunity in this case


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Actually, this is the very first thing stated in the "USMB Site Rules and Guidelines":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Koosh, I did a quick search on Zimmerman/Martin threads. I came up with 129 threads.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, this is the very first thing stated in the "USMB Site Rules and Guidelines":
> ...



--LOL

i didnt notice til a few minutes ago 

that i am posting on two different zimmerman threads 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, this is the very first thing stated in the "USMB Site Rules and Guidelines":
> ...


That makes my head spin around.  The texts, hearing on one day, the details.  I just want to be one place on one subject.  I think some people don't know that Trayvon, Martin, George and Zimmerman ARE the same trial. Lol.  But that's just me.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


 Been there, done that, wore out the t-shirt.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 10, 2013)

Any chance the judge will do the right thing and throw the case out of his courtroom?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hmmm....that makes total sense put like that....probably a lot of truth to it given the political implications.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Elaborate on that self defense vs stand your ground and what you mean by didn't have the chance to back away... I have an inside on the trial... I'm not beating you up, just want to know what you mean by self defense vs SYG.   I heard the reason differently.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


 The one that says "Survivor"?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well yeah.... You already know me,  total political scoop here. I ain't lying.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Any chance the judge will do the right thing and throw the case out of his courtroom?



I doubt it freedombecki. Even though the Prosecution just dumped a 1,000 plus pages of new evidence on the defense last week, the Judge turned down a request for a delay in the trial. 

These Prosecutors are a piece of work. They've purposefully been screwing over the Defense on evidence from the get go. 

It's disgusting. 

* The judge started the day saying no to O'Mara's third request for a trial delay. Last week prosecutors handed over more than 1,000 pages of new evidence from Trayvon's cell phone - many of them photos - O'Mara said.*

George Zimmerman trial Day 1 jury selection - Page 2 - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance the judge will do the right thing and throw the case out of his courtroom?
> ...



 You mean Evidence Hider and Used Car Salesman?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



It's about tM's dead body.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?



no... Did you see that somewhere?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Is it?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance the judge will do the right thing and throw the case out of his courtroom?
> ...



Disgusting?  So is the murder of an unarmed young man [for you, probably young boy].


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't remember a POTUS "could've been my son" on any other trial since.... Let me think.  Ever.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



So what?  Big deal.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?
> ...



Yuppers. In the Orlando Sentinel. It struck me as odd.

* They reviewed what prospective jurors wrote on a questionnaire and did preliminary interviews of four possible panel members, but what quickly became clear is that finding a panel of six jurors plus four alternates in this extraordinarily high-profile case could take a very long time.*

George Zimmerman trial Day 1 jury selection - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?



I was wondering that too...thanks for reminding me...I even saw earlier that it was 2 alternates.  Personally,  I like the 6 juror vs 12 juror better....12 is too many IMO.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


 Good one to have, but no, mine said "Merged!"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



nothing to see here, move along...  Politics and judicial system working as normal.

We had a little rain today this afternoon, but pool all morning... Was it raining there?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?
> ...



The size of the jury is to provide a "cross-section" of the public. In Williams v. Florida, 399 U.S. 78 (1970), the Supreme Court of the United States ruled that a Florida state jury of six was sufficient, and that "the 12-man panel is not a necessary ingredient of "trial by jury," and that respondent's refusal to impanel more than the six members provided for by Florida law did not violate petitioner's Sixth Amendment rights as applied to the States through the Fourteenth."
Jury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/05/30/192662/judge-wants-4-alternate-jurors.html#.UbZ6GCP9HzE

SANFORD, Fla. &#8212; Six jurors will decide whether George Zimmerman is guilty of second-degree murder, but during jury selection at his trial, attorneys will pick a panel of 10, four of them alternates, according to Seminole County Clerk of Courts Maryanne Morse.

_Normally at a second-degree murder trial, attorneys pick six jurors and two alternates,_ but in this case Circuit Judge Debra S. Nelson apparently is building in extra protection by adding more alternates.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Remember the good old days in America? Remember when people used to believe a man  was innocent until proven guilty?

Now on to the scumbuckets known as the Prosecution. 

* Lawyer: Zimmerman prosecutor withheld evidence

By KYLE HIGHTOWER
Associated Press

ORLANDO, Fla. -- A court employee who retrieved photos and deleted text messages from Trayvon Martin's cellphone has been placed on administrative leave after an attorney testified that prosecutors didn't properly turn over the evidence to the defense, an attorney said Wednesday.

Former prosecutor Wesley White said he was ethically obligated to reveal that Fourth Judicial Circuit Information Technology Director Ben Kruidbos retrieved the data that weren't turned over.

Kruidbos was placed on leave shortly after White testified during a hearing in George Zimmerman's second-degree murder case on Tuesday. White said Kruidbos was interviewed by state attorney investigators twice before the action was taken.

White said he wasn't surprised of possible evidence violations by Zimmerman prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda.

"I was saddened by it, but I'm not surprised," he said.

White first learned about the evidence through Kruidbos more than a month ago, he said.

*

ORLANDO, Fla.: Lawyer: Zimmerman prosecutor withheld evidence - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for that!!  Good news is the sheriff has his shit together.  50 cop cars from every agency there.  Bomb dogs gallore. DH had a hard time getting in.  Lol

#tequila trial

Let the justice begin!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

```

```



tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Rep rep


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Thanks for that!!  Good news is the sheriff has his shit together.  50 cop cars from every agency there.  Bomb dogs gallore. *DH* had a hard time getting in.  Lol
> 
> #tequila trial
> 
> Let the justice begin!



Whats DH....I thought it was divorced husband...lol.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Rained like a bitch here.  More than when the tropical storm passed through last week.

A lightning bolt hit so close to my house today that my butt hole is still puckered.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that!!  Good news is the sheriff has his shit together.  50 cop cars from every agency there.  Bomb dogs gallore. *DH* had a hard time getting in.  Lol
> ...



Darling daughter, darling husband, darling troy, DT is your new nickname


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Here too... It's an H word year. Pucker and leave.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to start a motogp thread.  Poetry in zoom


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



How does it "rain like a bitch"!?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



A gentleman never tells.


----------



## Zona (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



107 degree's here and zero percent humidity.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Are you people insane?

Nobody's saying he should be guilty without a trial... What I keep seeing is some people (myself included) saying the prosecution has a mighty strong case... And a bunch of others seeming to say he's innocent without a trial...

Freedombecki you want it thrown out of court?   Are you out of your mind?  The guy _pursued_ then _shot dead_ an un-armed teenager!

He's entitled to his day in court and he's getting it... What is the source of these bizarre summary-judgments in favor of the defendant?  Help me understand, because as I stated, it seems the prosecution has a MIGHTY strong case!

It seems its the Free-Zimmerman crowd that wants to forego the trial process, not the other way around!


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well despite the Prosecution being charged with misconduct and the Prosecution's endless delays in handing over evidence to the Defence, Zimmerman is getting his day in court.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



A gentleman wouldnt use the term so loosely in the presence of women...but to each their own I guess.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well he followed, then was attacked, then he fired a weapon after yelling for help...lets be fair here.

Lets turn the table a little...if it were a cop that was tailing a suspicious person and that person then doubles back and attacks the police officer and then according to GZ went for the gun...if the cop is able to grab the gun first before the other can take it away and then fires the gun...is he wrong?  This would have been dropped immediately with the same evidence in favor of a cop.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Wut?

Going back to the other thread.

I must be insane.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



We weren't even talking about the "free Zimmerman crowd".  Whatever that is.   We were talking about due process.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

25 was, but I like him a lot. He's a thinker...   And an emotional speaker


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Of course not... IF that's what happened.  But there is the bit about how he pursued the young man against the authorities request.  All things that will be weighed by a jury.  An affirmative defense (in this case, self-defense) requires Mr. Zimmerman to prove that narrative.


> This would have been dropped immediately with the same evidence in favor of a cop.


You're probably right, but is that necessarily a good thing?  

Personally, I've only seen evidence that he pursued a young man who he "Thought was up to no good;" no evidence that the boy even was in fact "Up to no good..."  He was probably emboldened by the fact that he had a gun, a fight ensued, and he shot the boy when he began to lose.

IF he started the fight (which you might argue he did just by virtue of his pursuit!), I don't even think the narrative you've provided constitutes self-defense.  Trayvon may well have went for the gun out of fear of his own well being in that scenario.

Personally I think he'll be found guilty.  But nobody to my knowledge who thinks he's guilty wants to forego a trial, and yes, it irks me when the very Zimmerman supporters who seem to want to skip the trial and move directly to exoneration accuse others of the very offense that THEY THEMSELVES are guilty of.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Cart before the horse. He's still innocent. They are on jury selection.  Innocent until proven.. what evidence we talking about?  POTUS saying he could be his son?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Puh-leeze.  More along the lines of... ya know... the dead un-armed body and the 911 transcript where he was told not to pursue...

But yes you're correct, he's innocent until proven guilty.  At this point in the judicial process he's "Accused..."  and there appears to be a pretty strong case against him.

I'll be pretty shocked if it's a not guilty.  Hung-jury... Not so surprised.

Since we're talking about evidence, what's the evidence for his affirmative defense??  The accused's claim that "He hit me?"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They (gentlemen) still exist? If so, I guess they're all spoken for. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Oh Lordy.   I guess I'm going to do this.  Disclaimer:  I will not participate in race or gun debates and if it goes to "you're an idiot or F U" for an opinion, I'm out. 

I don't have a particular "side", I live where the trial is, I'm waiting and going on the evidence.  If Jessie Jackson, the Panthers or the Skinheads show up, I'm running for cover.

I'm going to read Mrs. Piggle Wiggle.  

Be back tomorrow with evidence, wherever it may fall, ammo.

And my status is, if there is a crime, it should be manslaughter and no where near M2.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I've been selectively ignoring the weather channel due to that H word! We were in a drought up to the last few days. LOL My front yard rarely floods, but this morning leaving for work, I could have floated a raft in it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Whats going against Trayvon is that he threw the first punch and he returned the pursuit.  GZ didnt chase him down...he was following from a distance with 911 on the phone...he then was headed back to his car when Trayvon approached him.  Those are the facts...Trayvon could have just kept walking to where he was going and been fine...but nope he circled back and punched the guy in the face and slammed his head into the sidewalk.

Unfortunately, Trayvon isnt alive to defend himself, but throwing the punch and getting in a fight with the neighborhood watch guy does not help him.  Until the shot went off, it was GZ that was the victim.  GZ followed from a distance but he didnt assault the kid...trayvon did the assaulting and lost his life because of it.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 10, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh boy.

Why are those "The facts?"  Because they're the accused's version of events?  Are they universally accepted?


> Unfortunately, Trayvon isnt alive to defend himself, but throwing the punch and getting in a fight with the neighborhood watch guy does not help him.  Until the shot went off, it was GZ that was the victim.  GZ followed from a distance but he didnt assault the kid...trayvon did the assaulting and lost his life because of it.


Again this POV is just bizarre.  Do you think we should skip the trial then??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor

That link was posted earlier by WorldWatcher on the 4th page of this thread. It includes witness statements (yes, there is one, possibly two if I remember correctly, that witnessed TM stand over and repeatedly hit Z when he was on the ground). More than one witness stated that Z was yelling help, not TM. One of the police reports states that TM's father said it was not his son on the recording yelling for help. The various witness accounts do not contradict each other. It's worth reading through. I look forward to seeing the actual evidence and to hearing what the witnesses have to say in court, from both sides. No one is guilty of anything at this point, only accused.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



What's bizarre about it ? What EVIDENCE is the prosecution going to present that will prove this version to be bizarre ?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 10, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



They are the facts because it is supported by the tape to 911...he was following trying to give a location deep into the complex (he gave the approximate apartment number)....then he was told to stop and he was almost back to his car when trayvon approached him...the proximitiy of the fight and where he was when he gave 911 the location suggests and proves that he was on his way back to his car as the dispatcher suggested he do.

If the fight was in the back of the complex, then I could see your point...it wasnt and that is in evidence and complies with the GZ story.  It is not criminal for a NW captain to follow someone who looks suspicious to him...it is a crime to punch someone that is going back to their car and then slamming their head into the pavement.  Those facts do not bode well for trayvon and its why MSNBC did their creative editing to fit their narrative...remember that?

No I dont think we should skip the trial at all.  I think the case should be heard by a jury...but florida law is florida law and according to the law, GZ has a good case for self defense....the law says he can do what he did.

I think that because it was a kid and someone died, then a jury does need to hear it for sure.  Otherwise everyone would just make up a self defense and never be arrested.  When someone dies, that changes things, when it is someone under the age of 18 killed by an adult 10 years older, then I think a jury most definitely needs to hear it.  Im just saying that Trayvon could have avoided it...he was being followed from a distance and the follower was going back to his car.  Trayvon was not cornered at gun point...he wasnt chased and screamed at or threatened.  Trayvon wanted to fight...if he didnt want to fight, then he didnt have to...he could have just went home...agree?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



from what i gathered in Fridays court session

during cross by the defense of the states audio "expert"

omara brought up to the expert if he had knowledge of a 2nd witness

that saw martin on top of zimmerman 

and said it was zimmerman yelling 

the state objected but the judge over ruled 

until then i was only aware of the one witness 

but it sounded like two now


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I remember the good old days.  No Miranda warnings and the cops would beat a confession out of people.  All white juries for black people.

Spare me!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



LOL at your Fidel quote... Is he dead yet?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Whats going against Trayvon is that he threw the first punch and he returned the pursuit.  GZ didnt chase him down...he was following from a distance with 911 on the phone...he then was headed back to his car when Trayvon approached him.  Those are the facts...




Please site the source of these "facts" other than from the statement of the individual charged with the shooting.

Thank you in advance.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor
> 
> That link was posted earlier by WorldWatcher on the 4th page of this thread. It includes witness statements (yes, there is one, possibly two if I remember correctly, that witnessed TM stand over and repeatedly hit Z when he was on the ground). More than one witness stated that Z was yelling help, not TM. One of the police reports states that TM's father said it was not his son on the recording yelling for help. The various witness accounts do not contradict each other. It's worth reading through. I look forward to seeing the actual evidence and to hearing what the witnesses have to say in court, from both sides. No one is guilty of anything at this point, only accused.




All of the witness statement take up the events of that night AFTER the altercation had started.  I don't remember any witness providing a statement that shows who initiated the altercation.

There is no doubt that GZ and TM ended up on a fight, the first thing the jury will have to determine in their deliberations is who is responsible for starting the fight.  If it's Martin - Zimmerman walks.  On the other hand if they determine that Zimmerman's action created a situation where (from Martin perspective) Zimmerman created an imminent treat, then it gets more complicated.  If Zimmerman is viewed by the jury as the aggressor, then he can lose his self-defense immunity from responsibility for his actions leading up to the use of self-defense.


>>>>


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> They are the facts because it is supported by the tape to 911...



No they aren't.



25Caliber said:


> he was following trying to give a location deep into the complex *(he gave the approximate apartment number)*....



No he didn't.



25Caliber said:


> he was following trying to give a location deep into the complex (he gave the approximate apartment number)....



Zimmerman claimed he followed Martin to use the pass through to the north side of two housing sections to find a street sign so he could give an address to the police because he didn't know what street he was on.  A couple of things were that doesn't ring true.  First, there are only 3 streets in the development (Twin Trees Lane, Retreat View Circle, and Long Oak Way).  Zimmerman lived on Retreat View Circle which is the street he says he was going through to find the name of, the same street he lived on.  Retreat view Circle is a street that loops around the whole complex,  The other street is the one he drives into and out of every time he entered or left the development for the two years he lived there which is Twin Trees Lane which bisects the loop created by Retreat View Circle.  

Second, there are no street signs on houses, there are house numbers.  The closest street sign which would tell him the name of Twin Trees Lane was *back* toward the clubhouse in the exact opposite direction that he headed.  He lived there for two years and was the Captain of the Neighborhood Watch and didn't know the name of the main street running through the development and didn't know where to go to find a street sign (which are at intersections)?  He was an adult and didn't know that street signs are not mounted in the darkened area behind houses?



25Caliber said:


> then he was told to stop and he was almost back to his car when trayvon approached him...the proximitiy of the fight and where he was when he gave 911 the location suggests and proves that he was on his way back to his car as the dispatcher suggested he do.



No it doesn't.  If you listen to the tape you can clearly hear Zimmerman exit the vehicle, the wind noise and Zimmerman's voice change when he exists.  Within 11-13 seconds he'd interacted with the dispatcher and the dispatcher made his "following" statement.  Yet the altercation didn't happen until about 3 minutes later after the end of the dispatcher call.

He did not stop and start returning the his truck, he continued away from the truck in the direction that Martin travelled supposedly to find street signs mounted behind houses.



25Caliber said:


> If the fight was in the back of the complex, then I could see your point...it wasnt and that is in evidence and complies with the GZ story.



Actually the evidence conflicts with GZ's story.  GZ said he was on the East/West path at the intersection to a south walkway (a "T" intersection if you will).  GZ claims that TM punched him in the face knocking him to the ground, jumped on top of him pinning him to the ground where the rest of the fight ensued.  However TM's body was (IIRC) 40-50 feet down the south path.  If the physical evidence firmed GZ's story, then the body would have been very near the "T" intersection.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the first motion for mistrial should be on the back of POTUS for sticking his nose in and f'ing around with due process.

Someone send M O'M the "Thanks Obama!" video, he can just play that for Judge Nelson.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > They are the facts because it is supported by the tape to 911...
> ...



i watched an interesting interview with some of the lawyers involved 

in the case omara pointed out that during the call between zimmerman and dispatch 

dispatch asked for feedback at least twice on what martin was doing now 

as for the T the incident did happen close to the T


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Look at crime scene photos and maps, the body was south of the "T" intersection.


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



yes but the distance is short 

your splitting hairs


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



A grand jury member?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance the judge will do the right thing and throw the case out of his courtroom?
> ...



Yeah, of course they asked for a delay.  But you would have to understand the reality of law reading.  In law school you read and are tested on 2000 - 4000 pages/week.  1000 pages is not a big deal and is likely nothing more than bullshit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?





> In 1970, the U.S. Supreme Court approved the use of a 6-person jury in a Florida criminal case, ruling that neither the language nor the history of the U.S Constitution mandates a 12-person jury. Instead, the Supreme Court, referring to the 12-person jury as a historical accident, held that the purpose of a jury is to provide a cross-section of the community, and juries of less than 12 persons in serious felony cases do not violate that purpose or the constitution. Nevertheless, only two states in the U.S. (Florida and Connecticut) allow for 6-person juries for serious felony accusations.



Why are some cases decided by only 6 jurors instead of 12? | Bonnie Sudderth's Blog


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



sorry i missed your question

SYG is in the spectrum of self defense

a position that one could retreat but didnt =stand your ground 

zimmerman didnt have the chance to retreat 

he was knocked to the ground and jumped on


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Is it standard in Florida to only have 6 jurors and 4 alternates?
> ...



that was helpful 

i was wondering about the 6 person jury 

thanks


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Funny that when Zimmerman listened to the tape..he questioned whether the person yelling for help was him. Even after the officer that did the questioning said it was.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The big deal here is he is Zimmerman's president too.  He should keep his lying agitating mouth shut and stick to fucking things up for all citizens of the United States in a less direct manner.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



On the other foot - TM's father said it wasn't TM.

Muddled, muddled, muddled.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I admire the statement made by Mr Martin this morning:
> 
> "As we seek justice for our son Trayvon, *we also seek a fair and impartial trial,*" said the statement, which was read by Tracy Martin, Trayvon's father, in a media room at the courthouse.
> 
> ...



I doubt they thought of it on their own.  The Martin family has been the biggest pack of frothing at the mouth mad dogs bucking for a lynching that I've seen in a while.  They've gotten their prosecution, now their li'l Trayvon will be shown for the gang banger he was.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well that about summed it up. Lol

It's kind of a big deal when the POTUS sticks his nose in, in the first place, but then to say what he said... Not a very good thinker, that one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Hear!  Hear!


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Cool. So then the defense should let them into evidence..right?

Which they are fighting.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



it would be a mistake for the state 

to put on their "expert audio witness"

--LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It is not illegal to walk behind someone.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

*zimmerman live *

Click Orlando l Orlando News, Orange County, Florida, News and Local Headlines l WKMG Local 6


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



It is not illegal to walk behind someone whether or not you are a cop.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



So the defense is fighting the admission of the tapes into evidence because it would be a mistake on the part of the prosecution?

Really?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Ha ha.  Ya think?  Frenchie and US Government Classified Guy creamed him.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Around 40 feet isn't short since Zimmerman described being pinned at the "T" intersection.

Since the physical evidence does not comport with Zimmerman's story there are two possibilities:

1.  Zimmerman's description was false when he described what happened and the altercation and Martin did not knock him straight to the ground and "mount" him pinning him to the ground.

or

2. Zimmerman's description was false when he said he remained on the east/west walkway and didn't go down the south pathway.​


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



review the police video with zimmerman


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It is not illegal to walk behind someone while talking on the phone.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



I don't believe he was actually told to stop, the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

oh boy....  I jumped on the feed and the potential jurors know, the guy on the stand is narrating what he thinks happened and what he's heard.  This is going to be tough, if it keeps going like this I hope M O'M files for change of venue.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Menacing Law & Legal Definition


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



>>Menacing is a crime governed by state laws, which vary by state

State of Florida reference?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...





> Menacing Law & Legal Definition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad you weren't honest enough to actually post that law.  Li'l Trayvon couldn't have known the person BEHIND him had a gun.  And someone just walking behind you ONCE is not sufficient to rise to the level of menacing.

There was a guy here convicted of menacing and it involved multiple, multiple incidences of driving too close to pedestrians on the street, flipping them off, repeated driving by their house.  

Just walking behind someone ONCE and talking on the phone is not menacing. And if Li'l Trayvon was walking FORWARD, unless his head turned all the way around, he would not have seen any gun and if it was concealed likely wouldn't have anyway.  *DUH!*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm in love with your law degree.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That is true, but with very few differences.  I'm cool with addressing what he posted because walking behind someone ONCE is not menacing.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Wish I had gotten it when I was younger.  My friends tell me it turned me into Satan!  LOL.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Did you name yourself Sunshine to combat the evil?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

OT - on the local WESH feed there's a pest control ad that plays over and over and the ad is a bug crawling across it, it keeps freaking me out, I smacked the monitor twice.  Need a different feed.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT - on the local WESH feed there's a pest control ad that plays over and over and the ad is a bug crawling across it, it keeps freaking me out, I smacked the monitor twice.  Need a different feed.




I use the Orlando Sentential.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/


>>>>


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You didn't actually read the whole thing, did you?



> A person is guilty of menacing in the third degree when, by physical menace, he or she intentionally places or attempts to place another person in fear of death, imminent serious physical injury or physical injury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT - on the local WESH feed there's a pest control ad that plays over and over and the ad is a bug crawling across it, it keeps freaking me out, I smacked the monitor twice.  Need a different feed.
> ...



That link wouldn't come up for me. It goes to a domain site.

Here's one I found, for those still looking:

George Zimmerman complete coverage


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Sorry about that I typed the address and of course had a typo.

Corrected my post.


>>>>


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



In Florida:

Florida Stalking Laws - FindLaw



> Willful, malicious, and repeated following or harassing. (704.048(2)); Aggravated stalking: willful, malicious and repeated following or harassing another with credible threats with the intent to place person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury; or willfully, maliciously, repeatedly follows or harasses minor under 16; or after injunction for protection or any court-imposed prohibition of conduct, knowingly, willfully, maliciously and repeatedly follows or harasses another person.
> Punishment/Classification	Sentencing/fines: apply 775.082, 083,084 Stalking misdemeanor is 1st degree Aggravated stalking is felony of the 3rd degree 784.048(3), (4) and (5)
> Penalty for Repeat Offense 	In violation of injunction or domestic violence protective order: felony in 3rd degree.



Seems that following someone IS against the law in Florida.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Click Orlando is good too, Mike DeForest tweets on there and he's pretty to the point on what's going on.
WATCH/CHAT LIVE: Jury selection begins in Zimmerman trial | News - Home


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

>>Mike DeForest &#8207;@MikeDeForest6  3m  
Juror B35 thinks [MENTION=27326]The[/MENTION]RevAl Sharpton, Jesse Jackson politicized #TrayvonMartin  case, made it racial issue

Yeah, we know.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> >>Mike DeForest &#8207;@MikeDeForest6  3m
> Juror B35 thinks [MENTION=27326]The[/MENTION]RevAl Sharpton, Jesse Jackson politicized #TrayvonMartin  case, made it racial issue
> 
> Yeah, we know.



And?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Are you reading something into this that I'm missing that has to do with this, because I don't see what this has to do with the price of tea in China:

784.048 
Stalking Defined as Willful, malicious, and repeated following or harassing. (704.048(2)); Aggravated stalking: willful, malicious and repeated following or harassing another with credible threats with the intent to place person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury; or willfully, maliciously, repeatedly follows or harasses minor under 16; or after injunction for protection or any court-imposed prohibition of conduct, knowingly, willfully, maliciously and repeatedly follows or harasses another person. 
Punishment/Classification Sentencing/fines: apply 775.082, 083,084 Stalking misdemeanor is 1st degree Aggravated stalking is felony of the 3rd degree 784.048(3), (4) and (5) 
Penalty for Repeat Offense In violation of injunction or domestic violence protective order: felony in 3rd degree 
Arrest or Restraining Order Specifically Authorized by Statute? Arrest without warrant if probable cause to believe statute is violated. (784.048(6)) 
Constitutionally Protected Activities Exempted? Yes. (784.048(1)(b)); includes picketing and organized protests


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What part are you missing?

Zimmerman followed Martin around the complex. Both by car and foot.

Martin even tried to run away.

Is it really that hard to understand?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



She should have drawn him a picture of a stop sign, then?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 11, 2013)

This is why verdicts seem so incomprehensible to the public who aren't in the courtroom.   What you hear and see is carefully monitored by whoever it is that's doing the reporting.   Everyone who posts an opinion on what happened on any message board made up their minds from whatever they were spoon fed.

How about the statement that Trayvon Martin was screaming for his life.    That's an assumption made by someone who needs Trayvon Martin to scream for his life to support their notion of what happened.  In the courtroom, the screaming is so ambiguous that the Judge may not let it in, or if it does get in, experts on both sides will present evidence that it was the guy whose interests they represent.   The jury will make up its mind independently of message boards.

Liberals have no argument except "Polls show that George Zimmerman wanted a broken nose and split open head."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



<eyeroll>

pick pick pick.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

West has a soothing voice.... <dozing>


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> This is why verdicts seem so incomprehensible to the public who aren't in the courtroom.   What you hear and see is carefully monitored by whoever it is that's doing the reporting.   Everyone who posts an opinion on what happened on any message board made up their minds from whatever they were spoon fed.
> 
> How about the statement that Trayvon Martin was screaming for his life.    That's an assumption made by someone who needs Trayvon Martin to scream for his life to support their notion of what happened.  In the courtroom, the screaming is so ambiguous that the Judge may not let it in, or if it does get in, experts on both sides will present evidence that it was the guy whose interests they represent.   The jury will make up its mind independently of message boards.
> 
> Liberals have no argument except "Polls show that George Zimmerman wanted a broken nose and split open head."



Link to Zimmerman xrays or any emt stating that Zimmerman's nose was broken or his head was "split open".

They didn't even take him to the hospital.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

#Zimmerman wishing he had one of JoJo's color-by-numbers books and some crayons.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

And if Zimmerman didn't want his prey to fight back..perhaps he should have kept some distance while stalking and menacing his prey.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> And if Zimmerman didn't want his prey to fight back..perhaps he should have kept some distance while stalking and menacing his prey.



His "prey"?

Wow.

129 Zimmerman threads and I picked the one with "prey".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

Z has an inferiority complex because of his name beginning with a Z.  He was always last.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> This is why verdicts seem so incomprehensible to the public who aren't in the courtroom.   What you hear and see is carefully monitored by whoever it is that's doing the reporting.   Everyone who posts an opinion on what happened on any message board made up their minds from whatever they were spoon fed.
> 
> How about the statement that Trayvon Martin was screaming for his life.    That's an assumption made by someone who needs Trayvon Martin to scream for his life to support their notion of what happened.  In the courtroom, the screaming is so ambiguous that the Judge may not let it in, or if it does get in, experts on both sides will present evidence that it was the guy whose interests they represent.   The jury will make up its mind independently of message boards.
> 
> Liberals have no argument except "Polls show that George Zimmerman wanted a broken nose and split open head."



And that Li'l Trayvon was stupid enough to go into a gunfight unarmed~!  Seriously.  If someone was walking behind you and you turned and saw the person had a gun, would you physically attack him before or after he shot you?  Seriously.  Would you?  They are SO trying to drum this up into a lynching case, and it just isn't.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This is why verdicts seem so incomprehensible to the public who aren't in the courtroom.   What you hear and see is carefully monitored by whoever it is that's doing the reporting.   Everyone who posts an opinion on what happened on any message board made up their minds from whatever they were spoon fed.
> ...



How do you know that TM knew he had a gun?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Good morning!

B37 is up...

How much does this prosecutor believe in the charges he/DA brought in this case?  Wonder what his reputation is.  

Sallow - the following referred to in the menacing article you referenced needs to be repeated and threatening.  That does not apply in this case.  There is no evidence Zimmerman was threatening or REPEATEDLY following TM.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> B37 is up...
> 
> ...



The mere fact that he shot TM proves otherwise.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 11, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So, all of you leftists are arguing that Zimmerman was 'menacing.'   That would mean Li'l Trayvon had reason to reasonable fear the person who was merely walking behind him ONCE.  Since walking behind some is not illegal and it does not rise to the level of menacing, in order for him to have 'reasonable fear' he would have to know about the gun.  Of course, if he did then he was a stupid fuck to attack Zimmerman.  But then, I'm pretty sure the little gang banger was just a stupid fuck. Period.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> B37 is up...
> 
> ...



This is what kind of guy the Bernster is:
George Zimmerman prosecutor de la Rionda mistakenly leaks witness names | jacksonville.com

And the Used Car Salesman was a total unwarranted a$$hole to Frenchie last week.  Just for the sake of being an a$$hole.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

If we're going to discuss this case, let's stick to the facts and refrain from taking this personally.  None of us know what happened but we all have opinions.  Let's see what comes in as evidence first before we think we know more than the lawyers, judge, and witnesses.  Gheesh!  Such venom already and the actual trial hasn't begun yet!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

This wannabe juror is funny.  She just rescued a lizard.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > And if Zimmerman didn't want his prey to fight back..perhaps he should have kept some distance while stalking and menacing his prey.
> ...



He was on the hunt, wasn't he?

I mean you don't go hunting without a gun. Right?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't "Thanks", Testa for that link about Rionda.  Dirty pool, I say.  Why would he want to stir up trouble?  Ass.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Can't "Thanks", Testa for that link about Rionda.  Dirty pool, I say.  Why would he want to stir up trouble?  Ass.



I don't know what Used Car Salesman (aka a$$hole)'s name is, but you'll know him when he talks, he wears his a$$hole out in public.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



He followed him around the complex in a car, then got out..and was following him on foot, and then he gave chase.

This isn't trivial. He was carrying a gun at the time.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He followed him around the complex in a car, then got out..and was following him on foot, and then he gave chase.
> 
> This isn't trivial. He was carrying a gun at the time.



Where did you hear he "gave chase"?  Never heard that Zimmerman went running after TM.  Many people carry a gun.  That is irrelevant since there is not evidence the gun was out of its holster at the time Zimmerman was on foot.  Let's stick with the facts and stop assuming.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Can we move past the prey thing?  We're going around and around in a circle.

Reuters) - A pit bull named Big Boi began menacing George and Shellie Zimmerman in the fall of 2009.

The first time the dog ran free and cornered Shellie in their gated community in Sanford, Florida, George called the owner to complain. The second time, Big Boi frightened his mother-in-law's dog. Zimmerman called Seminole County Animal Services and bought pepper spray. The third time he saw the dog on the loose, he called again. An officer came to the house, county records show.

"Don't use pepper spray," he told the Zimmermans, according to a friend. "It'll take two or three seconds to take effect, but a quarter second for the dog to jump you," he said.

"Get a gun."

That November, the Zimmermans completed firearms training at a local lodge and received concealed-weapons gun permits. In early December, another source close to them told Reuters, the couple bought a pair of guns. George picked a Kel-Tec PF-9 9mm handgun, a popular, lightweight weapon.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




I did.  Which is exactly my point.  It wasn't until after the policeman pointed out the discrepancy that his story changed.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Oh thank God, a new topic.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So he shot Trayvon Martin down like a dog, eh?

No way you folks should be worried about racism..no sir ree..


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He followed him around the complex in a car, then got out..and was following him on foot, and then he gave chase.
> ...



You hear it on the 911 tape. Catch up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

*please be seated!*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I have no clue how you take an A and turn it into an X, but I'm here to talk about the trial.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



So your little story has what to do with the trial? Exactly?

Did Martin have a dog? Has the name of the policeman that told him to get a gun been entered into evidence?

What?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Feed the turtles...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I like turtles.



Some turtles are trolls. I wonder if turtles would eat a troll.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

B37 was escorted to the 4th floor - I think a potential keeper.
>>>B7 and B35 were exposed and asked to leave


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

#ringring to the Criminal Justice Center - there's a jury lounge on the 4th floor, they may be being sent there for more questions.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Is this woman this naïve or is she  ?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Why do you think she's not being sincere?  I think she is.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Why do you think she's not being sincere?  I think she is.



I don't know - I can't tell.  She's either evasive or she really doesn't know what she thinks.  lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Well here we go...she thinks GZ did something wrong because he followed after asked not to by the dispatcher.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

I think she has an opinion, but she's skating around it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, here comes the pre-deposed opinion....


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

I like both the defense attorneys.  What's this guy's name?  Did someone say "West"?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

She's getting the axe.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I like both the defense attorneys.  What's this guy's name?  Did someone say "West"?



West has the soothing voice - he's up to bat now and Mark O'Mara is the other guy.  I like them both.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello all !
I have just come back from being out of town. I now have my grand kids for the summer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

MUCH better than the Nurmster and JW.

I'm extremely interested in what their strategy is after just coming off the crappiest defense strategy trial I've ever seen.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I like turtles.



Ninja Turtles?

Yeah I suppose they are fun.

What's that got to do with Killer Zimmerman and his tendency to hunt humans?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Now I think she knows way more than she's letting on...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Fiesty! Glad you're back! And that's great you have your grandkids!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Now I think she knows way more than she's letting on...



Yeah, I was catching that earlier, now it's really showing.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Yup...AXE!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

The more she talks, the worse it's getting.

AXE now.

Move on.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

George is listening with a Well Shit look on his face.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Ninja Troll to the rescue:


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ninja Troll to the rescue:



That's the best one yet!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Did you hear her say she couldn't be that lucky (to be selected as a juror)?

EH?

She thinks she'd be lucky to be selected.  Ulterior motive anyone?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did you hear her say she couldn't be that lucky (to be selected as a juror)?
> 
> EH?
> 
> She thinks she'd be lucky to be selected.  Ulterior motive anyone?



I would say she wants to be on the jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did you hear her say she couldn't be that lucky (to be selected as a juror)?
> 
> EH?
> 
> She thinks she'd be lucky to be selected.  Ulterior motive anyone?



Things that make you wonder. To me, she already seems to have an unfavorable opinion of Z. Regardless of what anyone thinks, he deserves a fair trial. Too many have already formed opinions without hearing both sides and without seeing all the evidence.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Wouldn't we all be able to put aside what we've heard and base our verdict on the evidence presented in court?  I think I would be able to.  Attorneys need to weed out those with an agenda, rather than people who have heard of or even been following the case.  I hope most people think as we do - that the facts need to come in before we are able to judge fairly.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Wouldn't we all be able to put aside what we've heard and base our verdict on the evidence presented in court?  I think I would be able to.  Attorneys need to weed out those with an agenda, rather than people who have heard of or even been following the case.  I hope most people think as we do - that the facts need to come in before we are able to judge fairly.



I really thought - this is the trial I could sit on and listen and be fair and unbiased... but then I really thought about it and I don't know if I could ever, ever get up to M2.  I think it's over charged and unless there was some massive revelation supporting that charge during the trial, I don't think I could.   And if I know I couldn't get to M2, then I shouldn't be sitting on the jury.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> #ringring to the Criminal Justice Center - there's a jury lounge on the 4th floor, they may be being sent there for more questions.



No, for Doritos.

For the turtles.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Testa - you said it right there...you're open to M2 if "there was some massive revelation supporting that charge".  I don't think it's necessary for a juror to be able to envision the claim of either side as much as it is that they are able to base their decision on the facts presented rather than what they've learned outside that trial.  If the prosecution doesn't prove M2, then you wouldn't find him guilty of that.  You would be an excellent juror!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Testa - you said it right there...you're open to M2 if "there was some massive revelation supporting that charge".  I don't think it's necessary for a juror to be able to envision the claim of either side as much as it is that they are able to base their decision on the facts presented rather than what they've learned outside that trial.  If the prosecution doesn't prove M2, then you wouldn't find him guilty of that.  You would be an excellent juror!



Okay I'm in!  I'll drive over to the courthouse and offer my services.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Prosecution has to prove M2 and I don't think they can.  But GZ has to prove self-defense, since it's an affirmative defense rather than just defending against M2 and I don't know if he can do that.  That's why I'm interested in this trial.  It's more than just disproving the charge, it's asserting a defense...like Arias, in one sense.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - you said it right there...you're open to M2 if "there was some massive revelation supporting that charge".  I don't think it's necessary for a juror to be able to envision the claim of either side as much as it is that they are able to base their decision on the facts presented rather than what they've learned outside that trial.  If the prosecution doesn't prove M2, then you wouldn't find him guilty of that.  You would be an excellent juror!
> ...



Oh hell NO!  LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > #ringring to the Criminal Justice Center - there's a jury lounge on the 4th floor, they may be being sent there for more questions.
> ...



There's a picture for that!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Testa - you said it right there...you're open to M2 if "there was some massive revelation supporting that charge".  I don't think it's necessary for a juror to be able to envision the claim of either side as much as it is that they are able to base their decision on the facts presented rather than what they've learned outside that trial.  If the prosecution doesn't prove M2, then you wouldn't find him guilty of that.  You would be an excellent juror!
> ...



I can see the counter in your kitchen after you and your hubby hit the liquor store.....

1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila, 4.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You're on a turtle roll.   lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Ha ha.  It's bad enough keeping up with his #tequila trial.  Someone around here has to be in charge and sober.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'll drink to that.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArMLPpkb7UQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArMLPpkb7UQ[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Pee Wee Herman?

Sammy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdMfCNyeGg0]Sammy Hagar - Mas Tequila - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Only M1 cases get 12 jurors in FL.  FYI


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

*please be seated!*


----------



## Snookie (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll drink to that!^


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *please be seated!*





Snookie said:


> I'll drink to that!^



Snookie takes orders?

Snookie, does that mean you are trainable?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Where are you guys?

*VERDICT*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

WATCH LIVE: Jury reaches verdict in Brett Seacat murder trial - kwch.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WATCH LIVE: Jury reaches verdict in Brett Seacat murder trial - kwch.com



Watching it now. Well, mostly waiting for something to listen to on it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Guilty - all counts!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

[MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION]
Santy - do you have any idea how many they've done?  I was working for awhile and I'm lost.

They seem like they're moving through them pretty good.  I tuned in for the last guy - another one who doesn't have an opinion and no one he knows has an opinion - ?  Eh?  I don't know a person alive that knows about it that doesn't have some opinion.  Apparently, there are opinionless people running around all over the place.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

OMG!  I broke a hundred reps!!  I know that's stupid, but it's a cool kind of stupid.  lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION]
> Santy - do you have any idea how many they've done?  I was working for awhile and I'm lost.
> 
> They seem like they're moving through them pretty good.  I tuned in for the last guy - another one who doesn't have an opinion and no one he knows has an opinion - ?  Eh?  I don't know a person alive that knows about it that doesn't have some opinion.  Apparently, there are opinionless people running around all over the place.



No, sorry.  I've been listening as background while I work but when I have to answer the phone I have to mute.  I think they did 4 or 5 today, roughly the same as yesterday.  Maybe 6 but not sure.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG!  I broke a hundred reps!!  I know that's stupid, but it's a cool kind of stupid.  lol



Rock on, young lady!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I broke a hundred reps!!  I know that's stupid, but it's a cool kind of stupid.  lol
> ...



Head on over to the Tavern or the Jukebox, your 20's are sad.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION]
> ...



Juror selection is definitely "background noise".


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?



That was funny.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?



Most of it was right through the front window....just go down the block and had half the neighborhood wondering what is wrong with the damn TV?

Nope...sorry...banging on it isnt gonna work....changing the channel isnt going to work....leaving the room wont work....turning it off and on?  Nope that doesnt work either...in fact, i can do that from here...lol.  

Some people got really pissed...like how dare this happen in the middle of the evening news.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25 - Is that you in your creeping-in-the-neighbor's-backyards-changing-their-channels outfit?
> ...



Guess it's the newfangled electronics age equivalent of Ding, Dong, Ditch.  LOL


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 11, 2013)

> Anyone who smokes pot deserves to be shot.  No brainer.  Case dismissed.
> 
> Support the dea.


Google "strawman argument" you fucking dumbass.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Muhammed said:


> > Anyone who smokes pot deserves to be shot.  No brainer.  Case dismissed.
> >
> > Support the dea.
> 
> ...



Again....

How does pot/case dismissed/shot/DEA even enter into the trial?

If we're talking politics and BULLSHIT then these apply:

POTUS: sticking his nose in a local case and saying "could have been my son"
Department of Justice investigation on a HATE CRIME
Governor APPOINTING A PROSECUTOR from another district

Sorry, I keep missing The Point of the bullshit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sorry, I keep missing The Point of the bullshit.



There's no point to any of it, which is why some of us don't understand why it keeps getting brought up by others. If the point is to throw a pile of crap into a mud bucket, it won't change the color of the outcome no matter how hard they try.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > > Anyone who smokes pot deserves to be shot.  No brainer.  Case dismissed.
> ...



Well said...pot has nothing to do with it...its a new catch phrase in place of the real argument...kinda like the race card.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Any and all Zimmerman threads piss me off so badly because:
A) It's not about pot
B) It's not about guns
C) It's not about whatever else your affiliation or agenda is about
D)  It's not about the fucking President logging in with his bias opinion and zero brains
E) It's not about being NBC editing 911 calls to get some rating stating race and setting off race
F) It's not about Al on the pulpit for his cause
G) It's not about Jesse has been
H)  It's not about the Skinheads
I) It's not about the 10k hit out on Z from the Panthers
J) It's not about Spike Lee WRONG address (ASSHOLE)
K) It's not about crucification for YOUR beliefs or race
L) It's not about making the divide bigger

I can get to Z, don't doubt it...

It is about 
J)  Justice.

And that is all it's about.  So put your dicks and your opinions, and your media away, you don't know what happened, we are still on jury selection.

We are only here on this post to find out the truth and there will be a lot of comings to Jesus, but "prey" and predisposed crap is crap - it has nothing to do with the finding of the truth.  This thread is the finding of it.

F.  #tequila trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

Participate in one of the most political trials of... EVER.  No POTUS just jumps in with his big mouth, or don't, but bashing opinions and I'm going back to the other thread.

Just the facts, Jack.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Participate in one of the most political trials of... EVER.  No POTUS just jumps in with his big mouth, or don't, but bashing opinions and I'm going back to the other thread.
> 
> Just the facts, Jack.



May I call you Tess from now on?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Participate in one of the most political trials of... EVER.  No POTUS just jumps in with his big mouth, or don't, but bashing opinions and I'm going back to the other thread.
> ...



I love M&Ms..yum.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Participate in one of the most political trials of... EVER.  No POTUS just jumps in with his big mouth, or don't, but bashing opinions and I'm going back to the other thread.
> ...



Ha ha. Sure. 

I'm sorry, Santy, the "unfair" irks me.  This is not a level playing ground.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

What "unfair"?  That other poster said that?  I really cannot believe this witch hunt is going on in America.  We are all savvy enough to see what's happened, yes?  The potential jurors must know this.  And the judge won't play into it, right?  The shit lands here.  At this trial.  I hope Judge Nelson is aware of the injustices on both sides that are at play and will not let it continue in her courtroom.  

I heard a FL lawyer yesterday on HLN (the only source for constant info on this trial I know of) and she said the defense attys seem very confident in their case.  I hope she's right.  As discussed, Z has been overcharged and will be acquitted at least of M2.  I guess I'm not so aware of the atmosphere in FL.  I thought this had died down since the protests stopped after Z was arrested and charged.  I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What "unfair"?  That other poster said that?  I really cannot believe this witch hunt is going on in America.  We are all savvy enough to see what's happened, yes?  The potential jurors must know this.  And the judge won't play into it, right?  The shit lands here.  At this trial.  I hope Judge Nelson is aware of the injustices on both sides that are at play and will not let it continue in her courtroom.
> 
> I heard a FL lawyer yesterday on HLN (the only source for constant info on this trial I know of) and she said the defense attys seem very confident in their case.  I hope she's right.  As discussed, Z has been overcharged and will be acquitted at least of M2.  I guess I'm not so aware of the atmosphere in FL.  I thought this had died down since the protests stopped after Z was arrested and charged.  I guess I'm wrong.



That's all I've seen is snide witch hunt.  The only one I've seen that is a truth seeker is [MENTION=27321]WorldWatcher[/MENTION], and a couple others.  For everyone else it's an emotional out lash.  #annoying.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > What "unfair"?  That other poster said that?  I really cannot believe this witch hunt is going on in America.  We are all savvy enough to see what's happened, yes?  The potential jurors must know this.  And the judge won't play into it, right?  The shit lands here.  At this trial.  I hope Judge Nelson is aware of the injustices on both sides that are at play and will not let it continue in her courtroom.
> ...



I do my best to 'ignore' the ones that seem to intentionally attempt to start something out of nothing. I have dealt with people like this in real life and affectionately call them 'assmonkeys". They aren't worth my time.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What "unfair"?  That other poster said that?  I really cannot believe this witch hunt is going on in America.  We are all savvy enough to see what's happened, yes?  The potential jurors must know this.  And the judge won't play into it, right?  The shit lands here.  At this trial.  I hope Judge Nelson is aware of the injustices on both sides that are at play and will not let it continue in her courtroom.
> 
> I heard a FL lawyer yesterday on HLN (the only source for constant info on this trial I know of) and she said the defense attys seem very confident in their case.  I hope she's right.  As discussed, Z has been overcharged and will be acquitted at least of M2.  I guess I'm not so aware of the atmosphere in FL.  I thought this had died down since the protests stopped after Z was arrested and charged.  I guess I'm wrong.



Yeah...it also died down a bit when NBC was caught doctoring tapes in favor of trayvon and the race card....of course trayvons family was content with that being covered up for as long as it was.  The family isnt fooling anyone, because their attorney is one of the biggest race baiters out there and he is working for them.

If you are black and on the jury, there will be enormous pressure for that person to "send a message" and convict.  Im sure the defense will do everything in its power to keep black people off of the jury...I know that sounds bad...but if I was the defense attorney I wouldnt want to put a black person under that pressure.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Yeah...it also died down a bit when NBC was caught doctoring tapes in favor of trayvon and the race card....of course trayvons family was content with that being covered up for as long as it was.  The family isnt fooling anyone, because their attorney is one of the biggest race baiters out there and he is working for them.
> 
> If you are black and on the jury, there will be enormous pressure for that person to "send a message" and convict.  Im sure the defense will do everything in its power to keep black people off of the jury...I know that sounds bad...but if I was the defense attorney I wouldnt want to put a black person under that pressure.



I can't bring myself to believe that every person that is black is going to feel pressure to convict Z, even if there might be evidence to support his claim of self defense. Just as there as those that eat, sleep, breathe, and worship every word of Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, the Black Panthers, etc, there are those that despise what those same people stand for and their ways of going about bringing attention to their own causes. It's possible someone, regardless of race, will be on the jury that is dead set on the agenda of being hell-bent on convicting Z. It's also possible that someone that 'tainted' will do and say whatever they have to in order to be on the jury. All we can do is hope and pray that all involved in this trial aren't so full of hate for mankind that they refuse to see and hear the evidence from both sides in order to make an informed and educated decision.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


 Did the Beastie Boys write a song about that?  Oops that was Brass Monkey...sorry...that funky monkey...brass monkey...junky...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2D-7o2IBCI]Beastie Boys Brass Monkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...it also died down a bit when NBC was caught doctoring tapes in favor of trayvon and the race card....of course trayvons family was content with that being covered up for as long as it was.  The family isnt fooling anyone, because their attorney is one of the biggest race baiters out there and he is working for them.
> ...



I agree...I dont think they are destined to vote guilty...unfortunately all of the marches and protests put them in a very bad position as jurors and as a result they will be avoided if possible...its not fair...its not right, but it is what it is.  They can blame the sharptons and ilk for that.

This shouldnt be about race at all...this has been built on race when it wasnt there...that has some consequences.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 11, 2013)

If people bother to look at the evidence, they will see this is not about race.  Whatever tendencies GZ had that can be construed as violent were not racially-based.  He had a violent personal relationship at one point, and I guess he had resisting arrest or something else - all when he was younger.  To me, he's young now.  When this happened with TM, what was he?  28?  That's very young to me.  Not excusing it, just saying.

So the racial aspect has been entirely driven by the Martin family, as far as I see.  And that's the coward's way out.  Don't look at the facts, blame it on bias.  Vigilantism.  Racial profiling.  Anything but our son who may have been partially culpable in his own death.  Sorry, but it's been spun that way.  It will be up to the system to find the truth and I'm not sure the people are strong enough to stand up to this all too convenient concept of perceived persecution.

I have my own ideas about this that's not PC so I'll refrain.  But the true heroes are the minorities who refuse to be led down this false path and pursue the truth rather than succumbing to the stereotypical branding of issues with labels of "unfairness" and "bigotry".   Nothing positive comes from that, ever.  It's a constant wonderment why it keeps happening.  Haven't these civic leaders learned yet?  And, yes, Obama is one of those uninformed, supposedly PC, fools too.  Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If people bother to look at the evidence, they will see this is not about race.  Whatever tendencies GZ had that can be construed as violent were not racially-based.  He had a violent personal relationship at one point, and I guess he had resisting arrest or something else - all when he was younger.  To me, he's young now.  When this happened with TM, what was he?  28?  That's very young to me.  Not excusing it, just saying.
> 
> So the racial aspect has been entirely driven by the Martin family, as far as I see.  And that's the coward's way out.  Don't look at the facts, blame it on bias.  Vigilantism.  Racial profiling.  Anything but our son who may have been partially culpable in his own death.  Sorry, but it's been spun that way.  It will be up to the system to find the truth and I'm not sure the people are strong enough to stand up to this all too convenient concept of perceived persecution.
> 
> I have my own ideas about this that's not PC so I'll refrain.  But the true heroes are the minorities who refuse to be led down this false path and pursue the truth rather than succumbing to the stereotypical branding of issues with labels of "unfairness" and "bigotry".   Nothing positive comes from that, ever.  It's a constant wonderment why it keeps happening.  Haven't these civic leaders learned yet?  And, yes, Obama is one of those uninformed, supposedly PC, fools too.  Absofuckinglutely.



Yep and if the jury doesnt vote the way they want...they will riot...if they do vote the way they want, then the intimidation worked and they will do it again.  Somewhere the madness has to stop.  Why cant we just have the case decided on the merits...as soon as the race card is pulled, I get rebellious...especially in this case where evidence was tampered with/withheld, tapes edited, etc., to MAKE it about race instead of the facts.

Its like we can't win with talent, so we cheat to win.  I would be very concerned if I was the defense about getting a fair trial...it will cost Florida millions.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If people bother to look at the evidence, they will see this is not about race.  Whatever tendencies GZ had that can be construed as violent were not racially-based.  He had a violent personal relationship at one point, and I guess he had resisting arrest or something else - all when he was younger.  To me, he's young now.  When this happened with TM, what was he?  28?  That's very young to me.  Not excusing it, just saying.
> ...



not only evidence tampering such a msnbc pulled off 

the state has been caught red handed  several times 

for withholding evidence


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Great point...most recently within the last week...didnt someone lose their job over it?


----------



## Zona (Jun 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If people bother to look at the evidence, they will see this is not about race.  Whatever tendencies GZ had that can be construed as violent were not racially-based.  He had a violent personal relationship at one point, and I guess he had resisting arrest or something else - all when he was younger.  To me, he's young now.  When this happened with TM, what was he?  28?  That's very young to me.  Not excusing it, just saying.
> 
> So the racial aspect has been entirely driven by the Martin family, as far as I see.  And that's the coward's way out.  Don't look at the facts, blame it on bias.  Vigilantism.  Racial profiling.  Anything but our son who may have been partially culpable in his own death.  Sorry, but it's been spun that way.  It will be up to the system to find the truth and I'm not sure the people are strong enough to stand up to this all too convenient concept of perceived persecution.
> 
> I have my own ideas about this that's not PC so I'll refrain.  But the true heroes are the minorities who refuse to be led down this false path and pursue the truth rather than succumbing to the stereotypical branding of issues with labels of "unfairness" and "bigotry".   Nothing positive comes from that, ever.  It's a constant wonderment why it keeps happening.  Haven't these civic leaders learned yet?  And, yes, Obama is one of those uninformed, supposedly PC, fools too.  Absofuckinglutely.



Has Zimmerman ever called in a suspicious white guy?    Answer thY honestly and come back here and say he didn't suspect martin because of race.  If not race why did he think martin was suspicious?  It's all about race.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If people bother to look at the evidence, they will see this is not about race.  Whatever tendencies GZ had that can be construed as violent were not racially-based.  He had a violent personal relationship at one point, and I guess he had resisting arrest or something else - all when he was younger.  To me, he's young now.  When this happened with TM, what was he?  28?  That's very young to me.  Not excusing it, just saying.
> ...



It appears you are the one suspicious of race...think about it.  You are assuming that because he was suspicious that it must be because he is black...and that must be what GZ was thinking....why would you think that without a predisposition yourself?...lol.

Who knows what race his suspicions were in the past...you dont and havnt looked it up either...you are assuming.  While youre at it tell us what race was responsible for the several robberies that occurred in that very neighborhood....according to a female resident (who happens to be black) ALL of  the robberies were by young black males and she wasnt happy about it...is she racist against her own race?

SO:

1.  Go do your own research on what race he called on instead of coming in here demanding we do it.....if you are asking the question then surely you know the answer, right?

2.  Go do your own research on the number of recent robberies in that complex and what race was responsible.

3.  When GZ first followed he didnt know what race the kid was...he had a hoodie on...he didnt even suggest the race...the dispatcher asked for his best description and he gave it...and he was right.  In the end, he was proven right...it turns out Trayvon was up to no good....he punched and bloodied the head of the neighborhood watch guy...he was trouble...GZ was the victim before the shot was fired.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



the state is going to have a hard time using the race card if they choose that route

a little background 

Zimmerman and his wife tutored black (and white) children for free on weekends.
Zimmerman partnered with an African-American to open a business in 2004.
When the white son of a local police lieutenant escaped discipline after beating a black man Zimmerman circulated flyers demanding punishment.
The FBI spent months looking for a racial motivation in this killing, but found no evidence to support such a finding.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yep...and this will come out in the trial also.  The guy isnt racist...he was asked to be NH Captain and was concerned for neighbors that had seen a barrage of recent robberies.  He decided to keep an eye open and do something about it ....for the neighborhood.

Now, I would be curious as to what made GZ so suspicious...it appears the kid was just walking back from the store...was there something that Trayvon did differently that caused suspicion over any other kid walking thru the neighborhood.  Its a big complex and there has to be kids walking through there all the time...I am curious as to what Trayvon was doing outside of walking that was suspicious.  GZ will have to explain that.  I have kids walking through my neighborhood all the time and I dont call on every kid or even most of the kids...the difference would be if a kid unfamiliar to the neighborhood was just loitering around doing suspicious things such as going in back yards, looking through windows, etc.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



if i remember he spotted him hanging out by the clubhouse which was closed 

for the night plus it was rainy that night


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Do you know what time of day it was?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



early evening 6:30 or later 

there is a website that has all that info 

it is a lefty site but they are fair on the reporting 

George Zimmerman: Jury Selection Begins - TalkLeft: The Politics Of Crime

there is also a couple of good internet site to watch the proceedings live 

without much narration


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If we're going to discuss this case, let's *stick to the facts* and refrain from taking this personally.  *None of us know what happened *but we all have opinions.  Let's see what comes in as evidence first before we think we know more than the lawyers, judge, and witnesses.  Gheesh!  Such venom already and the actual trial hasn't begun yet!



That is one of the most self contradictory statements I have ever seen posted on a forum.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



None of that is illegal.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...it also died down a bit when NBC was caught doctoring tapes in favor of trayvon and the race card....of course trayvons family was content with that being covered up for as long as it was.  The family isnt fooling anyone, because their attorney is one of the biggest race baiters out there and he is working for them.
> ...



There was a racially charged trial in Nashville shortly after I moved there.  A group of gang bangers broke in on a Nashville teacher, robbed, and raped her.  One of them said, 'I'm going to get me some of that white pussy' before we are out of here.  She said she knew at that point the rape was going to happen so she complied and made double sure through the ordeal that she would be able to identify every one of them.  They spent the next several hours raping her orally, vaginally, and anally.  The reaction from the black community was despicable.  They were all 'good boys', blah blah blah.  But when the trial went down there were blacks on the jury.  One of the young black men wept when he heard her testimony.  And the entire gang was convicted and are likely still in prison.

Evidence is a powerful thing.  Ignoring evidence is the mark of a 'runaway jury,' and while 'not guilty' verdicts are not challenged because of Double Jeopardy, a 'guilty' verdict can be overturned on appeal, and just that has happened in the past.





> runaway jury is composed of jurors that, for the most part, make their own decisions. The jurors make use of their right to act independently, and don't pay attention to the instructions of the court and prosecutor.



Runaway Jury Law & Legal Definition



> Last week, the California Appellate Court in a lengthy opinion (116 pages) overturned the murder conviction of Michael Pizarro (People v. Pizarro).  This is the third time that Mr. Pizarro has had his sentence overturned by the appellate court.  In this latest instance, the appellate court overturned the verdict because a juror conducted his own online research.  Specifically, the juror learned that Pizarro had not only been convicted in a prior trial, but had also testified.
> 
> The trial court deemed the juror's action gross misconduct but not sufficient to overturn the verdict because of overwhelming evidence of Pizarro's guilt.  The appellate court saw it differently stating that:



Online Juror Research Leads to Another Overturned Verdict (People v. Pizarro) - Juries


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > If we're going to discuss this case, let's *stick to the facts* and refrain from taking this personally.  *None of us know what happened *but we all have opinions.  Let's see what comes in as evidence first before we think we know more than the lawyers, judge, and witnesses.  Gheesh!  Such venom already and the actual trial hasn't begun yet!
> ...



How's this, Sunshine...As the facts come in we give our opinions on how they will influence the trial.  Better?  And thanks so much for your critique.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



How's this, SFW........This is America.  A person is free to have any damned opinion they want to have on any damned thing they want to have it on!  Of course, you don't approve.  We know that, you much prefer totalitarianism.

Oh BTW, IOU a neg.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

WATCH/CHAT LIVE: Jury selection continues in Zimmerman trial | News - Home


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine, with all due respect, your comments are a little cray cray.  You don't know how I feel about anything.  Have and express whatever opinions you want to, even the uninformed ones about me.  

I was commenting about all the nastiness on the Z trial threads.  You proved I am correct.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *zimmerman live*
> 
> WATCH/CHAT LIVE: Jury selection continues in Zimmerman trial | News - Home



Clickorlando (that link) has a Zimmerman app.

There's an app for that!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sick of hearing the Bernster say "I don't have a FB account, my wife and kids do <chuckle chuckle>"  like it's the funniest thing he's ever said.

Get a FB account so we can stop hearing that "joke", Bernie.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting that this is denied to be about race by some people.

Reminds me of _The Emperor's New Clothes._


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.

For some reason or another they're wanting to be on the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Interesting that this is denied to be about race by some people.
> 
> Reminds me of _The Emperor's New Clothes._



Call:  866-ASH-RPTN

He's taking clothing orders..


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.
> 
> For some reason or another they're wanting to be on the jury.



I am noticing that, too!  Why is that?  Of course they've formed opinions.  The last woman has friends all over who were asking her to protest.  She's spoken to people on FB and locally about it, but she doesn't have an opinion?  Love how EVERYONE says they just want to hear the facts before they make a decision.  Really?  Kudos to everyone in that jury pool for being completely open-minded.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.
> ...



The last one said "activist", friends at rallies, etc....  Eh??

This guy seems like he doesn't give a sh!t.  Make him do it!  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Oopsie "murder is murder no matter what even if it's self defense".

AXE.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Murder's murder....ooooooK


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, he's just an idiot.  Premeditated is just "more murder".

laughing out loud.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

G'bye


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Judge Nelson:  SEEYA!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Guess we spoke too soon about everyone saying all the right things.  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Everyone saying all the right things and then there's juror #39.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Everyone saying all the right things and then there's juror #39.



Hey, at least the guy was honest, right?  Basically he admitted he'd put GZ away today, no matter what the evidence is.  

OMG - HLN just played a blurb about their Zimmerman coverage and it's so awful!  It totally makes TM look like the Grim Reaper.  Awful!  911 tape playing in the background, rainy dark night, then this completely black hooded figure walking slowly towards the camera.  Wow!  They better nix that one.  Another re-enactment fail.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

Just as an FYI on the jury selection in FL:

I live in FL. I've received several summons for jury selection the past 8 years. On the notices mailed out, there is a postcard that can be mailed back if the potential juror can't attend the selection process. The reason must be valid and able to be proven; various reasons to opt out are given (unable to take a day off from work, financial hardship, would need child care, etc). Those that show up more than likely want to be there.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone saying all the right things and then there's juror #39.
> ...



They lost me with the JoJo headstand re-enactment.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.
> 
> For some reason or another they're wanting to be on the jury.



Make big bucks after the trial.  Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Couple notes:
When trial starts Z will make a prima facia case showing self defense.  That doesn't mean he will prove self defense, only assert it so that appears "on it's face" to be a claim of self defense, then the burden will shift to the prosecution to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the defendant did not act in self defense.

 [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] may have some words of wisdom to add there.

Also, the verdict must be unanimous - all 6  - or it hangs and the state has the option to retry.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Couple notes:
> When trial starts Z will make a prima facia case showing self defense.  That doesn't mean he will prove self defense, only assert it so that appears "on it's face" to be a claim of self defense, then the burden will shift to the prosecution to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the defendant did not act in self defense.
> 
> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] may have some words of wisdom to add there.
> ...



Oh thats right....burden is on prosecution...shoe is on other foot....lol.  I wouldnt want the burden of trying to prove it wasnt in self defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Couple notes:
> When trial starts Z will make a prima facia case showing self defense.  That doesn't mean he will prove self defense, only assert it so that appears "on it's face" to be a claim of self defense, then the burden will shift to the prosecution to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the defendant did not act in self defense.
> 
> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] may have some words of wisdom to add there.
> ...



He does not have to prove his innocence.  The states must prove its case against him.  All he has to do is establish reasonable doubt, which in this case, is likely easier to do that to use the 'stand your ground' defense.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 12, 2013)

Viv said:


> It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> 
> If GZ never got out of his truck, knowing the police are in route (as he was instructed and also per the regs of his "neighborhood watch" group) a senseless death would have been avoided.



Nonsense.

He was perfectly ALLOWED to get out of his truck.  And doing so is nothing that justifies getting attacked (if that is what ensued).

He was NOT "instructed" any such thing, either.  The casual misuse of words leads to pretty sloppy thinking and posting.  

And the "regs" of neighborhood watch have nothing to do with anything.  He wasn't performing any duties associated with the neighborhood watch at the time.  Even if he had been, the neighborhood watch "regs" [sic] are not "law."  

The fact therefore remains that unless Zimmerman did something else, what he did (so far as we have learned so far) was always lawful.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Couple notes:
> ...



But they'll assert that it was self defense and the prosecution must prove it wasn't.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



Your avatar scares the crap out of me.  Whenever I see you, I jump.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

*please be seated!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.
> 
> For some reason or another they're wanting to be on the jury.



I believe in Florida each side 3 'preemptory challenges.'  What this means is that they can send the prospective juror packing for no reason and without questioning.  After that, the rest have to be questioned, and the process is called voir dire, pronounced 'vwah deer.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



Wow....some common sense and logical thinking right here.  I got to "spread" a rep around too.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.
> ...



Good morning, sunshine!!...just wanted to say that....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > These people are lying and saying/trying to say all the right things.
> ...



They have 10 each.

Judge dumped #39 because 39 was a moron.

They're going with questions as long as they can to try to trip them up to not use their challenges up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



FYI "his ground" is not how that law "Stand Your Ground" reads, it's not about your ground or my ground or his ground or that ground over there.  The law isn't about the ground.  lol


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



LOL.  Thanks, and to you as well.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



I think thats a ground rule record....testa...she so funny!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Viv said:


> It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> 
> If GZ never got out of his truck, knowing the police are in route (as he was instructed and also per the regs of his "neighborhood watch" group) a senseless death would have been avoided.



You don't know that.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



JECTION!:

Calls for speculation and a hell of a lot of imagination.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I keep reading that "it wasn't _his_ ground!" thing everywhere and it cracks me up.  This ground, this 3 feet right here, that's my ground.  That 3 feet over there, that's your ground, if you step on my ground I have the right to shoot you!

Yeah, that's not what stand your ground is.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



You know...vivs comment does kind of put it in perspective...this really was a senseless death that shouldnt have and didnt have to happened...very sad.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...




Speculation is right.  Li'l Trayvon, in addition to being on cannabis, was likely as crazy as a snake too.  He could have drug Zimmerman out of the truck and beat the hell out of him.  There a lot of 'couldas' and 'shouldas',  but not many 'wouldas.'


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, I have a question for the forum:

In the interest of fairness...If you could ask Zimmerman one question about his actions on that day....what would it be?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Juror selection:
>>>This individual voir dire will end when 30 suitable candidates survive. So far, perhaps 17 of the 20 who have been brought to the courtroom are still viable. (That's my best estimate because judge likes to do this in secret as much as possible.) if we get through perhaps about 13 more, we could begin the 30 in general voir dire, where they sit as a group and answer questions as if in a focus group. At this rate, maybe Monday. If we pick up pace, maybe Friday.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Couple notes:
> ...



That's incorrect... Self-defense is an affirmative defense.  Provided that the State can prove that GZ shot TM (a fact that I don't think is in question), the burden of proof is indeed on the accused to prove it was an act of self-defense.  

True that following someone isn't a crime, neither is carrying a gun... But the two are axiomatic of someone who was looking for a confrontation.  This is why I believe it will be so difficult for the defendant to sell self-defense to a jury.

Remember, it is not carrying a gun, disobeying police orders, nor following an individual that he's charged with, so it's probably not useful to point out that those acts are not illegal.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

M O'M:  "I'm sorry - I'm married, I'm using to having to defend my position..."

lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm sorry, it is true, at least in Florida.  Once the defendant asserts self defense, the burden shifts to the state to prove it was not:

When self-defense is asserted, the defendant has the burden of producing
enough evidence to establish a prima facie case demonstrating the justifiable use of
force. Montijo v. State, 61 So. 3d 424, 427 (Fla. 5th DCA 2011); Fields v. State, 988
So. 2d 1185, 1188 (Fla. 5th DCA 2008); see Murray v. State, 937 So. 2d 277, 282 (Fla.
4th DCA 2006) (holding that law does not require defendant to prove self-defense to
any standard measuring assurance of truth, exigency, near certainty, or even mere
probability; defendants only burden is to offer facts from which his resort to force could
have been reasonable). *Once the defendant makes a prima facie showing of self defense,
the State has the burden of proving beyond a reasonable doubt that the
defendant did not act in self-defense. Fields, 988 So. 2d at 1188. The burden of proving
guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, including the burden of proving that the defendant did
not act in self-defense, never shifts from the State to the defendant.*


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I resent that and peotest it.

Viva la morons.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

How the hell can it be self defense if one of them had a gun?  That's a given.  No brainier, imo.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> How the hell can it be self defense if one of them had a gun?  That's a given.  No brainier, imo.



You're missing the point.  Theoretically speaking - if you're beating my head on the ground and I feel like I'm going to pass out and that I'm in mortal danger and my hand closes on a rock and I bash your head in with it and kill you.  I can present my side of it to establish a prima facia demonstrating self defense and then the state gets to prove without a doubt that it WASN'T self defense and they get to prove my guilt on top of that.

gun/rock - irrelevant.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That's unusual, I've never before heard of such a phenomenon... But there has to be more to it.  By that logic anyone who shoots anyone else could simply state "He was going to hit me" or even "I thought he was going to hit me."  Both would fall within the broad range described above, and have an objective veracity that is nearly impossible to "Disprove."


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell can it be self defense if one of them had a gun?  That's a given.  No brainier, imo.
> ...



What defensive wounds?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

Now, if TM had beaten Z to death it would be self defense because Z had the gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



I know it's in AZ and I think some other states as well.  

Well, when they make their prima facie, they must produce enough evidence to say hey yeah! self defense is a possibility before the burden changes.  He can't just say "it was self defense".   But I believe they at least have enough to assert self defense, it's not like evidence beyond a reason doubt, it's more "probable".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's clear you picked up a big word 'affirmative defense' and still don't know what the hell you are talking about.  This is a criminal trial.  In a criminal trial the burden of proof is on the state, and the standard of proof is beyond a reasonable doubt.

Reasonable doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In an affirmative defense, the defendant affirms that the condition is occurring or has occurred but offers a defense that bars, or prevents, the plaintiff's claim. An affirmative defense is known, alternatively, as a justification, or an excuse, defense.[2] Consequently, affirmative defenses limit or excuse a defendant's criminal culpability or civil liability.[citation needed]
> 
> A clear illustration of an affirmative defense is self defense.[3] In its simplest form, a criminal defendant may be exonerated if he can demonstrate that he had an honest and reasonable belief that another's use of force was unlawful and that the defendant's conduct was necessary to protect himself.[4]
> 
> Most affirmative defenses must be pled in a timely manner by a defendant in order for the court to consider them, or else they are considered waived by the defendant's failure to assert them. The classic unwaivable affirmative defense is lack of subject-matter jurisdiction. The issue of timely assertion is often the subject of contentious litigation.[citation needed]



Affirmative defense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Now, if TM had beaten Z to death it would be self defense because Z had the gun.



WUT?  I am so confused.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You're killing me here.  What are we talking about?  What/what defensive wounds?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm saying Z did not have defensive wounds worthy of killing somebody.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Okay, I have a question for the forum:
> 
> In the interest of fairness...If you could ask Zimmerman one question about his actions on that day....what would it be?



I would ask him, "When you confronted Trayvon Martin, what exactly did you do and say?"


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Just because someone defends themselves well enough to avoid being injured...doesn't mean they weren't defending themselves.

In fact, that is my goal in self-defense...to NOT get hurt.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I don't believe an inch wound or a leg chopped off makes a difference, it's more about perceived threat.

Grey area.

And that's why have that thing called a "trial".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have a question for the forum:
> ...



Then, he will lie his ass off.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sort of like masturbation?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Similar, but more people are involved.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Well, I think for the purpose of this exercise we are assuming we will get an honest answer.  

See, my question is tricky, because I don't know for sure that Zimmerman confronted Martin.  But I think he did, so I just make that assumption and ask the rest of my question.  Otherwise, i would have to ask two questions.

I suppose I could just ask, "Did you confront Martin?"  But I'm pretty sure he did and I'm more interested in the manner in which he confronted the kid.  I know, if it was me out there being stalked, I'd consider the guy walking up to me as an attack and go into self-defense mode.  Which I suspect is exactly what Martin did.  And sometimes the best defense is offense, doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



"Defensive wounds" is not a requirement.  The requirement is " reasonable fear."  If someone was beating my head on the concrete you can be damned sure I would shoot him if I had a gun on me.  And we've already been around the block about the wounds to his head.  They were real and the pics are out there to prove it.

This case is going to be a slam dunk for the defense.  The only way you will get your lynching is to do it yourself because you will not be allowed to suborn the courts to do it for you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



George Zimmerman Head Injury | Zimmerman Injuries | Photos | Mediaite


SS


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

I like this guy.

KEEPER.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



IOU a neg in <30 min.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What Koosh said is true... If I have my gun with me, I'm damn sure shooting you before I get any marks on me.  lol  That's the point.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



There is.

It's not just that the defendent used self-defense, but that self-defense is a justifiable exclusion under the law.  For example, under Florida Statutes the aggressor is considered to lose the self-defense claim for some situations and in others get's it back only under certain types of conditions.


Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



His lawyer would tell him not to answer that question.  And if it were asked in court there would be an objection.


SS


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG.  EVERYBODY they're questioning knows EVERYTHING about this case.

It's the way. it. is.

Roll the dice.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Well I *do* concur that one of us doesn't know what they're talking about... Enlighten me as to who the "he" is referred to in the bolded portion above?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Given that you can't seem to even get the use of the quote feature down, a most simple task, I'd say that you haven't gotten much else right either.



There, I fixed it for you.

SS


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There ya go... I Guess ya got me.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What a ridiculous photo.  Head wounds bleed a lot.  Even the smallest head wound will produce a lot of blood.  Why didn't they wash the blood off and then take a picture so we could see the actual wounds?  I KNOW why.  Because they wanted the picture to be as dramatic as possible.  

Doesn't matter if Zimmerman had head wounds, anyway.  If some stalker approaches me in the night and in the process of defending myself from him I manage to knock him down and he gets injured, that doesn't mean I wasn't defending myself.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Actually, MY point is that just because Trayvon Martin didn't have any defensive wounds doesn't mean he wasn't defending himself.  It has nothing to do with guns, really.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I could have used "my big rock with me" just as easily.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Rut-roh.

Juror on the hot seat with the judge.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Who said anything about fucking lawyers or courtrooms?  We were asked if WE could ask Zimmerman any question, what it would be.  That's what I would ask him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Note to self: don't post your opinion all over your FB and Twitter and then say you don't have an opinion under oath.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Right.  I think we're agreeing with each other.

Self-defense does not necessarily result in defensive wounds!  Not if you're really good at it, anyway. : )  And if someone is stalking you late at night, you're probably going to prepare yourself for battle.  Pick up a rock, a stick, whatever.  Or if you have a gun, pull it out.

Makes me wonder if Zimmerman approached the kid with his gun drawn, and the kid reacted by tackling Zimmerman, knocked him to the ground, jumped on top of him, but Zimmerman managed to hold onto the gun and shot the kid.

That sounds like a likely scenario to me.  Poor kid.

And I'm sick of Zimmerman's wide-eyed, frightened look in all the pictures I'm seeing.  Fucker.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You know what, fuck you and your neg rep.  Okay, I was at rep power 317 when I posted this, let's see what happens after I dare to challenge the mighty Sunshine.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Getting the feeling these potential jurors, rather than lying to get onto the jury, are feeling as though they must demonstrate how unbiased they are in general.  I think the politically correct thing to say regarding this case is that no one's made up their mind; no one thinks there's a racial component; no one wants to admit they've come to a conclusion based on all the coverage.  It seems 99% of these people are completely benign, open-minded, and non-judgmental.  Is this about Sanford or Stepford?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Getting the feeling these potential jurors, rather than lying to get onto the jury, are feeling as though they must demonstrate how unbiased they are in general.  I think the politically correct thing to say regarding this case is that no one's made up their mind; no one thinks there's a racial component; no one wants to admit they've come to a conclusion based on all the coverage.  It seems 99% of these people are completely benign, open-minded, and non-judgmental.  Is this about Sanford or Stepford?



Yep.  This is an exercise in.... I don't even know what.  They're chasing their tail around with this. 

Seriously, I'd have thrown my hands up by now and gone eenie meenie minee moe.

Did you catch the last guy that went on forever and then the judge asked him if that was his post (on computer)?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

WDBO fyi is conservative talk radio.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

She listens to WDBO on the way to/from work and she hasn't heard anything good or bad about Zimmerman.

Freaking     

These people are


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...



Your issue is not with me.  I didn't even address the so called "stand your ground law."

In my estimation, that "stand your ground" topic is just a lot of blather.

The law that matters is the law of "justification," meaning (to laymen) "self defense."  That is not always stated very simply.  But in essence it means that if you are under some kind of physical attack and if you reasonably believe that your life is in danger or that your physical safety is in peril, you have a right to defend yourself.  ("Stand your ground" merely means that in Florida, there is no "duty to retreat" before you may use such force in self defense.)  Also, if you INITIATED the physical altercation, as a general rule, you are not allowed the justification defense.  

Here, there is a lot of evidence that will be at odds.  Nevertheless, _*if*_ it is true that Zimmerman did not initiate the physical altercation (and following Trayvon Martin around doesn't qualify as "initiating" it), and *if* it further true (that is, if the jury accepts it as a "fact") that Zimmerman was losing the physical "contest" and that he reasonably believed that his life was in danger (or his physical well being was seriously in jeopardy), then the jury might very well grant him the benefit of "justification."

But without  the evidence coming in and getting tested by cross-examination, who can really say _now_ how the case will turn out?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I know, I did the quotey thing bad.

And agree with your point.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

*RECESS*

Til tomorrow at 9.  What'd they get 5 maybe's today?

Sheesh.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




Very good summary counselor, the one thing I would question is your use of "Zimmerman did not initiate the physical altercation" implying a standard.  Florida Statute 776.041 (Use of Force by Aggressor) references "Initially provokes the use of force against himself", to me that doesn't mean that an individual must start a physical altercation before they lose self-defense.  However, the statute makes clear, you can be the one who provokes a use of force (meaning not needing to be the one who uses initial physical force) and have a situation where the other person makes first physical contact and you (the provoker) would still be classified as the aggressor.

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Getting the feeling these potential jurors, rather than lying to get onto the jury, are feeling as though they must demonstrate how unbiased they are in general.  I think the politically correct thing to say regarding this case is that no one's made up their mind; no one thinks there's a racial component; no one wants to admit they've come to a conclusion based on all the coverage.  It seems 99% of these people are completely benign, open-minded, and non-judgmental.  Is this about Sanford or Stepford?



That would never fly.  99% of the prosecution's case is based on race.  There has been nothing but race baiting since day 1.


SS


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



All you are doing is pulling random shit out of the statutes without having a clue what they mean.  Without the preceding statute, this one has no meaning whatsoever.

From your link:



> 776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.&#8212;The justification described in the *preceding sections *of this chapter is not available to a person who:



You are clearly not qualified to interpret or apply the law.


SS


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No.

Grabbing someones arm with an intent to assault and restrain is a felony, which makes your actions a forcible felony.  

In defense of myself we struggle and I attempt to render you unconscious.  You grab a rock/gun and kill me.  You were the initial aggressor, as such a "self-defense" claim is no longer available to you as a legal defense against killing me with a rock/gun.  You are accountable for your actions leading up to my needing to defend myself.



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Where in any of this does it say Zimmerman grabbed anyone?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Getting the feeling these potential jurors, rather than lying to get onto the jury, are feeling as though they must demonstrate how unbiased they are in general.  I think the politically correct thing to say regarding this case is that no one's made up their mind; no one thinks there's a racial component; no one wants to admit they've come to a conclusion based on all the coverage.  It seems 99% of these people are completely benign, open-minded, and non-judgmental.  Is this about Sanford or Stepford?
> ...



She's referring to what the potential jurors have been spouting for the last few days.  They're lying through their teeth and no one seems to know anything until they get tripped up by the questions and give themselves away or the judge shows them their opinion on the internet.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the lawyers for the defense have a slam dunk case based on self defense.  People feel a lot of ways about guns and the stand your ground laws.  Many states do not have such a law.  But, even though the 'golden rule' strategy is not allowed, most WILL put themselves in the place of the person having to defend himself.


SS


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




#1 The preceding section cover Self Defense of yourself, Defense of Others, and SYG, 776.041 says if you are the aggressor you cannot claim the exemption from prosecution and conviction available under 776.012, 776.013, 776.031, and 776.032.


#2 What part of my interpretation was incorrect.  Does the statute not specify that if you initially provoke the use of force against yourself you can loose a self defense claim ("can" because it is possible to retrain the claim even if you the initial aggressor under certain conditions).


So what part of that is incorrect?



>>>>


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

So confused about being able to claim self-defense.  Is WW saying that in certain circumstances a non-physical provocation can be termed aggressive and therefore negate the provoker/aggressor's ability to assert self-defense?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Ahh.  Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




It didn't, it said: "I yell at you and call you names and grab your arm, you pound my head on the concrete, I grab for the rock/gun and smash your head in and kill you, I can still claim self defense even though I yelled at you and grabbed your arm initially?"


Did you not read what I'd read the post to which I'd responded to understand context?

Let me explain it for you.  He said "I yell at you and call you names and grab your arm..."  I'm assuming he's not Zimmerman and I know I'm not Zimmerman, so I assume Zimmerman is not in the context of the hypothetical testarosa posited.



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Some may be.  Others are not.  I recall the high profile Nashville case I mentioned in an earlier post.  I was a single mother, two kids to support, working god awful hours.  I had no inclination to speculate or care whether Perry March killed his wife.  Some people, due to their life obligations ARE oblivious even in the midst of it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I think the lawyers for the defense have a slam dunk case based on self defense.  People feel a lot of ways about guns and the stand your ground laws.  Many states do not have such a law.  But, even though the 'golden rule' strategy is not allowed, most WILL put themselves in the place of the person having to defend himself.
> 
> 
> SS



But they aren't going with Stand Your Ground, it's going to be self defense.  They waived the hearing.  Hence, the links above on FL self defense laws and how that's going to play out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

If it is clear the jury is a runaway jury and the evidence was ignored the guilty verdict can be overturned on appeal.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



We were having a hypothetical so I could understand the law without the legaleze.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So confused about being able to claim self-defense.  Is WW saying that in certain circumstances a non-physical provocation can be termed aggressive and therefore negate the provoker/aggressor's ability to assert self-defense?




Partially true.  It can be lost or it can be retained.

Even though you can loose a self-defense claim if you are the initial provoker, the law specifies it can be retained even if you are the initial aggressor under certain conditions.  Those are spelled out in paragraphs 2(a) and 2(b) from the previous link.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




We were kool.  

It was Sunshine that wanted to get snarky because someone actually cited a law when in a discussion about the law.



>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

WW So tell me how this is going to go. If the defense is to make a prima facie showing of self defense (every thing I hear locally says that will be their move) does the prosecution go to bat first as normal and the defense actually begins their self defense showing when it's their turn, then the prosecution would have to come back around to prove it wasn't self defense -- ??


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Tess.  I thought I made myself clear.  

So, in a nutshell, if it's proven GZ was the initial aggressor, then he cannot claim self-defense - that he was justified in killing TM.  And apparently aggression does not need to be physical in order to qualify or be classified as provocative or aggressive.  From what I get out of these legal minds is that words or threats could be considered aggression.  I guess it will depend on the testimony of TM's girlfriend on the phone at the time GZ and TM had their initial interaction.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Test,

On cell now for commute. BBL.

>>>


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Oops...sorry.  We've moved on.  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

OT:  DH says the hot dog vendors are set up outside the courthouse, he's mad because there's no snow cones or funnel cakes.

#tequila trial
#funnel cake trial


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Test,
> 
> On cell now for commute. BBL.
> 
> >>>



Thanks!  I'm befuddled on the process with self defense thrown in the middle of it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks Tess.  I thought I made myself clear.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, if it's proven GZ was the initial aggressor, then he cannot claim self-defense - that he was justified in killing TM.  And apparently aggression does not need to be physical in order to qualify or be classified as provocative or aggressive.  From what I get out of these legal minds is that words or threats could be considered aggression.  I guess it will depend on the testimony of TM's girlfriend on the phone at the time GZ and TM had their initial interaction.



Add it to WW's list.

lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oops...sorry.  We've moved on.  LOL



I haven't moved on, I'm still stuck on how this is going to go.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I get it.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEo9Bh679wM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEo9Bh679wM[/ame]


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Have to wait for WW!

Changing venue...BBL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



What happened?  Lose your vibrator?

Sorry sunshine I just could not pass up a soft ball like that.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snook showed up and the whole thing went to hell.

*XXXXXXXXXX* 

Trials rock.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks Tess.  I thought I made myself clear.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, if it's proven GZ was the initial aggressor, then he cannot claim self-defense - that he was justified in killing TM.  And apparently aggression does not need to be physical in order to qualify or be classified as provocative or aggressive.  From what I get out of these legal minds is that words or threats could be considered aggression.  I guess it will depend on the testimony of TM's girlfriend on the phone at the time GZ and TM had their initial interaction.



That isn't really the drill. Someone is misrepresenting Florida law.   Words are not considered 'fighting words' by the law of the land (SCOTUS) unless they are intended to incite.  And there are very few of those cases on the books.  Someone could call you any number of vile things all day long, and you do not have the right to put hands on them.  You can only fight deadly force with deadly force.  That does not include equality of weapons.  A rock will kill you if thrown correctly, and could be considered deadly force.  So whatever Zimmerman SAID to li'l Trayvon did not give Trayvon the right to preemptively physically attack.  But once he did attack Zimmerman could defend himself with deadly force.  The person posting those statutes are taking them out of context.  There are US Supreme Court cases which override.  Self defense is a slam dunk.

SS


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snook showed up and the whole thing went to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials rock.



Comic relief.  Ass clowns are necessary.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snook showed up and the whole thing went to hell.
> ...



From the Jodi trial to this one, my spell checker is totally f'ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT:  DH says the hot dog vendors are set up outside the courthouse, he's mad because there's no snow cones or funnel cakes.
> 
> #tequila trial
> #funnel cake trial



Get him a snow cone maker (one of the kid ones will do), put some of the tequila in the freezer to get it as cold as you can (freeze it if possible, needs to be in a freezer that gets to or below -30°F), and let him have a tequila flavored snow cone when he gets home. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snook showed up and the whole thing went to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials rock.



I learned a while back to turn off auto-check on my phone.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 12, 2013)

The SCOTUS on 'fighting words.'



> The fighting-words doctrine was first articulated in Chaplinsky v. New Hampshire, 315 U.S. 568 (1942). Chaplinsky was convicted of violating a New Hampshire statute that prohibited the use of offensive, insulting language toward persons in public places after making several inflammatory comments to a city official. The Court, in upholding the statute as constitutional, set down those famous words:
> 
> There are certain well-defined and narrowly limited classes of speech, the prevention and punishment of which have never been thought to raise any constitutional problem. These include the lewd and obscene, the profane, the libelous, and the insulting or "fighting" words &#8212; those which by their very utterance inflict injury or tend to incite an immediate breach of the peace. It has been well observed that such utterances are no essential part of any exposition of ideas, and are of such slight social value as a step to truth that any benefit that may be derived from them is clearly outweighed by the social interest in order and morality.
> 
> ...



More at:
freedomforum.org: What is the Fighting Words Doctrine?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Well hello forum and good morning, sunshine!!

You guys/gals and in betweens are rockin the thread today...I actually have to catch up...I have a song Ill play and then I'll tell you how you should feel about it coming up...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well hello forum and good morning, sunshine!!
> 
> You guys/gals and in betweens are rockin the thread today...I actually have to catch up...I have a song Ill play and then I'll tell you how you should feel about it coming up...



Can't wait!! We hang around every day for you to show up and tell us how to feel.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello forum and good morning, sunshine!!
> ...



Go to The Jukebox and play some songs and pick up some reps, you've gotten better, but it's still kind of embarrassing.  I'm all repped up with my over 100, I can stop with reps now, goal met.   I started on about page 494 of The Jukebox and then had some fun with [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION] a while later.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello forum and good morning, sunshine!!
> ...



ROFL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello forum and good morning, sunshine!!
> ...



Well I do what i can...lol...oh testa testa...one of my faves of all time!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WW So tell me how this is going to go. If the defense is to make a prima facie showing of self defense (every thing I hear locally says that will be their move) does the prosecution go to bat first as normal and the defense actually begins their self defense showing when it's their turn, then the prosecution would have to come back around to prove it wasn't self defense -- ??


First of all I can&#8217;t tell you how this is going to go.  I&#8217;m not a lawyer, don&#8217;t claim to be one.  Probably wouldn&#8217;t qualify to work in the legal profession as my parents were married &#8211; to each other.  I&#8217;m from a blue collar family that done good.  I&#8217;m just some nameless schmuck on an internet political board talking about things.

A success of a prima facie self-defense claim is based on one simple thing, not only that you show you were in a situation where you exercised self-defense, but were in a situation where you were self-defense is an allowed defense.  As an analogy the event(s) of that evening are a movie &#8211; things that occurred over a period of time, as opposed to a photograph which captures an instant in time.  Some want to focus as on event at the time of the firearm discharge (photograph) and ignore the events leading up to that frame (movie).  For such a case the defense is going to focus as much as possible on that instant in time where Zimmerman claims he fired the shot in self-defense.  The prosecution is going to attempt to show that Zimmerman lost his self-defense immunity because he was responsible for creating the conditions under which self-defense was needed.  They may even try to show that Zimmerman was the initial physical aggressor because Zimmerman&#8217;s stories do not conform to the physical evidence.

Which will the jury do?  I have no clue, that all depends on how the trial progresses and how honest the jurors were/are about ignoring pre-trial publicity and basing their decision limited only the evidence presented in court, to the law as explained by the Judge, and how that &#8220;evidence&#8221; can (and should be) viewed by expert witness testimony.  The prosecutions job will be to lay out their case and attempt to muddy the waters for the defense, the defense&#8217;s job will be to lay out their case and muddy the waters for the prosecution.

My understanding is the prosecution goes first after opening statements, once they rest the defense presents their case,  the prosecution then gets to present a rebuttal case to the defenses case.  I think (though I&#8217;m not sure) that the defense gets a final rebuttal to anything new the prosecution may have brought up in their rebuttal.

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thanks Tess.  I thought I made myself clear.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, if it's proven GZ was the initial aggressor, then he cannot claim self-defense - that he was justified in killing TM.  And apparently aggression does not need to be physical in order to qualify or be classified as provocative or aggressive.  From what I get out of these legal minds is that words or threats could be considered aggression.  I guess it will depend on the testimony of TM's girlfriend on the phone at the time GZ and TM had their initial interaction.




Not quite.

The initial aggressor in the commission of a forcible felony (murder, rape, felonious assault, assault with a deadly weapon, etc.) loses their self-defense immunity.

The initial aggressor without the commission of a forcible felony looses their self-defense immunity for the use of deadly force under 776.041 unless they can show that they have exhausted all reasonable means of escape or they have withdrawn from the altercation and clearly indicates to the assailant their desire to withdraw but the assailant continues with the altercation.

So the prosecution has to prove the intent to commit Murder (forcible felony) or they have to show that Zimmerman was the initial aggressor and failed to take a reasonable means of escape when it presented itself. 



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The SCOTUS on 'fighting words.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you still on the hypothetical about the yelling and grabbing arm?  I made that up, it was pretend.  Go back back back!  I want to know about the prima facie the defense is going to do and how the trial is going to go with the defense presentation of self defense.  Give me a legal-less hypothetical on how the process is going to work.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, so Sunny - if the defense is going to show evidence of self defense, and the prosecution has to disprove that beyond reasonable doubt, plus show guilt also.  Is the defense going to do their self defense claim pre-prosecution or when they're up to bat?  Then does the prosecution have to come back around again to disprove their claim of self defense and guilt, or is this a motion/pre trial that happens first?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The SCOTUS on 'fighting words.'




Just curious, what does that have to do with the discussion about someone following someone else half-way across a housing development who tried to evade at least twice.  That the person followed in a vehicle and then chased them on foot created a situation where they could be perceived as provoking hostile action by creating an imminent treat (from Martins perspective)?

Let's take a similar situation, if some guy was following my daughter half-way across campus in a car and when she tried to escape that individual jumped out and began pursuit (from her perspective) is there any doubt that the male following her could be perceived as a threat?


>>>>


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm new here. I AM King Solomon.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I'm new here. I AM King Solomon.



Good to know.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I'm new here. I AM King Solomon.



Welcome to the forum.

Now then, where are your 'mines of gold'?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4jL-MISXV4]King Solomon's Mines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new here. I AM King Solomon.
> ...



Busted A gut.

Welcome to THE forum.

Fixed it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The SCOTUS on 'fighting words.'
> ...



I took the SCOTUS on fighting words as meaning that whatever words were spoken between M and Z would not be viewed as provoking violent action from either. The words alone won't mean a thing; however, if there is a situation where someone is telling you, "You are going to die tonight!", while reaching for a weapon (either one you have on yourself or one they have on them), then those words could be viewed as a violent act. The one saying those words could then be seen as the aggressor. 

Am I right in how I'm understanding this?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Except, we don't know what was actually said.  I believe-ish the 1st interview and the day after video re-enactment.  But... there was a lot of oh sh!t and post adrenaline/reaction/action going on, so... I can only actually take into account the real evidence, the 911, the witness (grain of salt) statements, the physical evidence, the gf call... that's out the window, whatever was said on that call she has gone so far from the truth she's in another state, the rest is so so speculation and one sided testimony and more speculation, maps, what if's, junk.  

Looking for the hard stuff.... as usual ;-)


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




From my understaing, not quite.

From the same link that Sunshine provided:

"The Supreme Court reversed Street's conviction because his comments, considered a possible factor in his conviction, were constitutionally protected by the First Amendment. Emphasizing that the mere offensiveness of words does not strip them of constitutional protection, the Court again noted that fighting words must present an actual threat of immediate violence, not merely offensive content."​

The fighting words doctrine does not protect whatever words are spoken.  Only offensive speech.  If a person conveys a thread of immediate violence, that is not protected under fighting words.


ETA: Just to be clear I'm not saying there is any evidence of fighting words that night.


>>>>


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals! Sorry, I spent all my gold on pagan wives! Lol


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea how to navigate this site. Let me go and try to upload a pic and edit my pro.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Worldwatcher seems like a pretty smart dude.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

You will feel relaxed to the point of being in a trance when you listen to this song....listen to it right before beddy bye and you will have sensational dreams...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFDZ5m2D3Lo]Lullaby - One Republic *HQ* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I have absolutely no idea how to navigate this site. Let me go and try to upload a pic and edit my pro.



Welcome, King.

Click on your nick and it will take you to your profile...from there got to "USER CP" at the top right of the page...that will give you a good start.

I tried to rep ya, but apparently I have repped too much in the last 24 hours...so I owe ya.


----------



## Zona (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I have absolutely no idea how to navigate this site. Let me go and try to upload a pic and edit my pro.



Welcome back.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks 25


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Worldwatcher seems like a pretty smart dude.



He has my vote and my reps.

Someone go help I AM King.   You have to pass the avatar/quote/post test to be A King, unless you have a King secretary or proof of your Kingship so the peons can do it for you.

Just saying.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > I have absolutely no idea how to navigate this site. Let me go and try to upload a pic and edit my pro.
> ...



Back?  There are TWO Kings???


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > I have absolutely no idea how to navigate this site. Let me go and try to upload a pic and edit my pro.
> ...



There ya go King.  

25!  If you're doing all the work, the King has to rep you not the other way around.  

#messedup


----------



## Zona (Jun 12, 2013)

Blah blah.  I hope Zimmerman gets life.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Blah blah.  I hope Zimmerman gets life.



Hope in one hand, sh!t in the other...

There's a saying or a song.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Must be dueling personalities. A man that is rumored to have 700 wives might have 700 personalities. LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah.  I hope Zimmerman gets life.
> ...



Thats a trademark signature or one or the other or both next to each other.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Dear Zimmerman, you can't go around killing teenagers! Tsk, tsk!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Relax Testa, you'll soon see why people call me King Solomon!


----------



## Zona (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah.  I hope Zimmerman gets life.
> ...



Ok.  Then we all agree.  Zimmerman will get  shit in his hand when he goes to jail for life?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Relax Testa, you'll soon see why people call me King Solomon!



STD's from so many wives/girlfriends/acquaintances? He's the king of........


----------



## Zona (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Dear Zimmerman, you can't go around killing teenagers! Tsk, tsk!



Only certain ones sir.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh! I see we got jokes! Well, if you females kept yourselves clean, King Solomon wouldn't have to worry about STD's! Right?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry dude, killing unarmed teens is a sign of a girly-man. Just saying.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome king...come join the party!

I don't see how the prosecution is going to prove GZ intended to murder TM.  No way.  Where's the evidence to dispute Zimmerman's version of events?  

As for how the trial will go...why would it go any differently than any other trial?  In the defense case they will bring evidence to support their claim of self-defense.  How else would it go?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Dear Zimmerman, you can't go around killing teenagers! Tsk, tsk!



Did your secretary type that for ya or did you figure it out for yourself?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

I uploaded a pro pic, why isn't it showing?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Relax Testa, you'll soon see why people call me King Solomon!



Should I be scared?

I don't a) live in a country with a King b) last King that made a dif, we kicked his ass and sent him packing.

Totally relaxed.  Bring it, you ARE king.


----------



## Zona (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Sorry dude, killing unarmed teens is a sign of a girly-man. Just saying.



See if this flows.  Zimmerman got into a fight because he stalked, approached then got his ass kicked.  He screamed for help, pulled out his gun and killed martin.  Period. He was told to not approach him, but he did.  He shot an unarmed innocent guy who had every right in the world to protect himself.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

If he didn't intend to murder TM, why was he chasing someone in the night with a firearm, against the counsel of a law enforcement professional?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I uploaded a pro pic, why isn't it showing?



Fire the sec.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't read every post here. So if I am repeating please forgive me.

I thought i heard something about photos of Martin not going to be permitted. If this is so, and even one of those young teen cutesie photos shows up in the court room then i say all the gang banger photos are fair game. And they should also be permitted to bring up his personality and recent suspension from school. This wasn't some cute innocent young teenager. 

On the other hand Zimmerman should also be similarly profiled.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I uploaded a pro pic, why isn't it showing?



You have to load an avatar Pic...


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

We certainly can deduce that killing TM was an option that GZ was prepared to execute, no?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



translation:  you are "hoping" for life and shitting in your other hand.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

My spidey senses are telling me that Testa already has a crush on me! WTF?! Calm down woman!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I haven't read every post here. So if I am repeating please forgive me.
> 
> I thought i heard something about photos of Martin not going to be permitted. If this is so, and even one of those young teen cutesie photos shows up in the court room then i say all the gang banger photos are fair game. And they should also be permitted to bring up his personality and recent suspension from school. This wasn't some cute innocent young teenager.
> 
> On the other hand Zimmerman should also be similarlyj profiled.



WTH did you just say?  No they are not permitted but prosecution hid the crap and that's ongoing.  It wasn't cute innocent teen, but ganging the vic isn't going to be allowed here and it shouldn't have been allowed in JoJo trial.  Z past hasn't been ruled on or I missed it and I haven't missed much.

Are you friend or foe?  I mean thread friend or foe?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Got it wrong, Zona.  Where's the evidence Zimmerman "stalked" or "approached"?  Even if that was what happened, what gave TM the right to kick his ass, as you say?  What did TM have to protect himself against?  A man speaking to him?  Do you honestly think GZ wanted to shake it up with TM - get into a rumble with him?  Where is the intent on Zimmerman's part to harm Martin?  You are in the group of people who keep harping on the fact Martin didn't have a weapon but, as the photos and injuries show, he did a number with his fists on Zimmerman's face and the back of his head.  You can tout any theory you want, but you might want to look at the facts presented in court if you want to sound logical.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> My spidey senses are telling me that Testa already has a crush on me! WTF?! Calm down woman!


It happens...  Ask your sec to translate.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > I uploaded a pro pic, why isn't it showing?
> ...



Kings...

(Eyeroll). What to do, what to do.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Got it wrong, Zona.  Where's the evidence Zimmerman "stalked" or "approached"?  Even if that was what happened, what gave TM the right to kick his ass, as you say?  What did TM have to protect himself against?  A man speaking to him?  Do you honestly think GZ wanted to shake it up with TM - get into a rumble with him?  Where is the intent on Zimmerman's part to harm Martin?  You are in the group of people who keep harping on the fact Martin didn't have a weapon but, as the photos and injuries show, he did a number with his fists on Zimmerman's face and the back of his head.  *You can tout any theory you want, but you might want to look at the facts presented in court if you want to sound logical.*




Correct me if I'm wrong, but there haven't been any facts presented before the jury in court yet, the jury hasn't even been selected yet.





>>>>


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Omg. This is the simplest murder case in history! IT'S RECORDED! SMH


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> If he didn't intend to murder TM, why was he chasing someone in the night with a firearm, against the counsel of a law enforcement professional?



I want to see facts/proof that Z chased M. Bring it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Send him to the jester's court.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Boy, oh boy. If only we all could garner this sympathy from killing unarmed kids in the night after told not to engage! LMAO!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

(Passes out Hero Cookies to posters more sophisticated in the ways of internet forums)

CONGRATS! YOU MADE IT!!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there haven't been any facts presented before the jury in court yet, the jury hasn't even been selected yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm saying.  Rather than wait for the facts, some people have rock solid ingrained notions about what they surmise is true that they begin to believe their own suppositions.  It's close-minded and ignorant to me.  We can talk about what's been on the news and try to put together what we think might have happened all day long.  But until the trial begins and the evidence comes in, then all we're doing is throwing around ideas.  Some people don't see the difference.  Drives me


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read every post here. So if I am repeating please forgive me.
> ...



I'm for a fair trial. Where I stand doesn't matter. If I were to have to say right now with what we've seen and heard so far i would say not guilty. But, I haven't heard everything yet....


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

@ Aye, exactly how hard was it for you to wilfully ignore GM's huffing and puffing on the 911 recording as he pursued TM? That must take some type of enormous energy!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Got it wrong, Zona.  Where's the evidence Zimmerman "stalked" or "approached"?  Even if that was what happened, what gave TM the right to kick his ass, as you say?  What did TM have to protect himself against?  A man speaking to him?  Do you honestly think GZ wanted to shake it up with TM - get into a rumble with him?  Where is the intent on Zimmerman's part to harm Martin?  You are in the group of people who keep harping on the fact Martin didn't have a weapon but, as the photos and injuries show, he did a number with his fists on Zimmerman's face and the back of his head.  *You can tout any theory you want, but you might want to look at the facts presented in court if you want to sound logical.*
> ...



Thank you, sir.  I've been on the feed... 2 weeks of pretrial motions, 3 days of juror selection.

Everything else calls for speculation and bullshit opinions based on a media feed.

Rise and shine!! HLN and NBC is feeding you what to think!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @ Aye, exactly how hard was it for you to wilfully ignore GM's huffing and puffing on the 911 recording as he pursued TM? That must take some type of enormous energy!



Audio: Calls from George Zimmerman, neighbor capture last minutes of Trayvon Martin's life - The Washington Post

Is what you are calling huffing and puffing around the 1:50 mark on the recording? That sounds like wind blowing into the phone to me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Well, come on and talk then.

J) Justice.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you Admin. @Aye, "We don't need you to do that."

What exactly was it that they didn't need GZ to do?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't have to wait for the trial to know that TM is dead unnecessarily at the hands of an illegal neighborhood watch gunman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @ Aye, exactly how hard was it for you to wilfully ignore GM's huffing and puffing on the 911 recording as he pursued TM? That must take some type of enormous energy!



Is Shadowy Guy the best avatar your sec could find for A King?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

I never thought "We don't need you to do that" was a direct order to stand down - at all.  Way too much being made of that comment by the dispatcher.  It was a suggestion, at best.  IMHO


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?

I doubt it seriously.

So what REALLY then are we debating here?

HMMMMMM?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

That "Shadow Guy" is me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Boy, oh boy. If only we all could garner this sympathy from killing unarmed kids in the night after told not to engage! LMAO!



Say what?  Stick to the facts Shadowy King.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

I see I've entered a "spin zone". Facepalm


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> 
> I doubt it seriously.
> 
> ...



My teenage relatives would answer questions posed by an adult.  They wouldn't bloody his nose and head or cop an attitude because they were being asked why they were hanging around outside at night in the rain.  Seriously.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> 
> I doubt it seriously.
> 
> ...



see.  Here's the thing, King Shadow,  we aren't arguing shit.  We are waiting for the evidence to be presented and sitting thru jury selection.  You showed up and announced who IS king, put your weird hat on and you're arguing with yourself.  Check the thread name... Trial.  There are 129 other G, Z, T, M, whatever bullshit threads you can go have as your kingdom.  Go to it!!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> ...



My daughter goes to school away from home.  She and I took martial arts when she was growing up.

My daughter has been trained that if a guy following you halfway across campus (housing development) and then pursues you on foot after trying to get away is always to be treated as a threat.  If they get close, take them out.  Key shafts extending between fingers to go for the eyes.  Side kick to the knees to keep them from chasing you.



>>>>


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

(Let's last comment made sink in. Contemplates, and ponders the sentiments said.)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I see I've entered a "spin zone". Facepalm



Go to page 4 of this thread, scroll down until you see a post by [MENTION=27321]WorldWatcher[/MENTION] and click on the link he posted. Read what it says.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll do that Aye, I hope this isn't a waste of time.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > I see I've entered a "spin zone". Facepalm
> ...




FYI - Posters can have 5, 10, 20, 30, or 40 posts per page selected in the USER CP.  Better to give a post number or right click it (upper right of a post) copy the link and then paste it in your post.


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Who the hell is Ropey?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> 
> I doubt it seriously.
> 
> ...



This is a good question...fact is I would be pissed if one of my relatives was killed by a gun in a fist fight.  But in Florida, GZ was within his rights to use deadly force if he felt his life was in danger or that serious injury would occur.  That is the law in Florida.  Slamming someones head into concrete could definitely cause serious injury.

Nevertheless it should be heard by a jury, the details should come out.  Someone died... the case should be examined extensively.  Because someone died, he should have been arrested immediately, IMO also...plead your case...post bail and wait for trial.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 12, 2013)

So I went there to find out that TM was 5'11"?

Smh

Thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> (Let's last comment made sink in. Contemplates, and ponders the sentiments said.)



Do the parentheses mean you passed the thinking off to your sec?

Tell her to take up the trial posting/ thinking fulltime and have her change out the avatar while she's at it. ;-)


----------



## Snookie (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> ...



It did not cause serious injury in this case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



IDK. Someone I met in the Jukebox, I didnt save him to auto check like you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> ...



Check MI law.  They opted out of Stand Your Ground hearing.... SD may be similar up there.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Slamming a head into concrete CAN cause serious injury and that is all that is needed...sorry I dont make the laws.

I dont like it....but in Florida, he was within his rights...floridians should be very careful...the law is somewhat vague.  With that in mind, one would be smarter to just go home instead of swinging for the head.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 12, 2013)

Questions I hope the trial will answer...

What made Zimmerman follow Martin?  What did Martin do that was suspicious?  Does Martin make a habit of following all persons who are alone and walking in the area?

I understand there is a list of calls Zimmerman made to the police on "suspicious persons" before.  What will that list show in terms of sex, age, race or places where the "Suspicious persons" were walking and the time of day or night the call was made.  Will it show a pattern that might be important to the case?


----------



## Zona (Jun 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh literal tessie. Mom.said to not point and stare. It in this case I can't help it.


----------



## animallover (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe I'm wrong but I think you may have got this one backwards....just wondering.
 [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] "Did Martin make a habit of following persons who are alone and walking in the area?"


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Questions I hope the trial will answer...
> 
> What made Zimmerman follow Martin?  What did Martin do that was suspicious?  Does Martin make a habit of following all persons who are alone and walking in the area?
> 
> I understand there is a list of calls Zimmerman made to the police on "suspicious persons" before.  What will that list show in terms of sex, age, race or places where the "Suspicious persons" were walking and the time of day or night the call was made.  Will it show a pattern that might be important to the case?



Adorable pic, Jackson.  Good questions...I had the same.  Here is what i found out:

What made Zimmerman follow martin?  A couple of weeks before Trayvon, Zimmerman was driving down his street and as he was passing a neighbors house (that he knew well) he saw a young black male smoking a cigarette on this neighbors porch and the owner wasn't home.  I don't know about any of you, but if someone is just lighting up on my porch when I'm not home, I would appreciate a call.

A couple of weeks later, Z is driving down the street again and passes the same neighbors house and this time Trayvon was just standing in the middle of the same neighbors lawn.  Now it was approaching dark and the neighbor is an elderly white male with no kids living at home.  This is why Z became suspicious initially...add to it that it was raining and when everyone else is in the house out of the rain, this young teen is just standing in the middle of someone's lawn that Zimmerman knew. 

 Add to that the several recent robberies of young black teens in the precise area and it was cause for suspicion.  if I'm not home and someone is just standing in the middle of my front lawn, i would be suspicious also, as would most people...you would want to know why this person is standing in the middle of my lawn or in the other case, burning one on my porch with no one home.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Questions I hope the trial will answer...
> ...



interesting info


----------



## testarosa (Jun 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Min 25 years M2 with a firearm... again with the hoping for lwp.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> What made Zimmerman follow martin?  A couple of weeks before Trayvon, Zimmerman was driving down his street and as he was passing a neighbors house (that he knew well) he saw a young black male smoking a cigarette on this neighbors porch and the owner wasn't home.  I don't know about any of you, but if someone is just lighting up on my porch when I'm not home, I would appreciate a call.



Source of this story?

I've been following the case for a year and hadn't heard that story.  I do remember reading about a break-in a few months before in the development where a couple of young youths (i.d. as black) had broken into a house and they got away - but were arrested a few days later.



25Caliber said:


> A couple of weeks later, Z is driving down the street again and passes the same neighbors house and this time Trayvon was just standing in the middle of the same neighbors lawn.  Now it was approaching dark and the neighbor is an elderly white male with no kids living at home.  This is why Z became suspicious initially...add to it that it was raining and when everyone else is in the house out of the rain, this young teen is just standing in the middle of someone's lawn that Zimmerman knew.
> 
> Add to that the several recent robberies of young black teens in the precise area and it was cause for suspicion.  if I'm not home and someone is just standing in the middle of my front lawn, i would be suspicious also, as would most people...you would want to know why this person is standing in the middle of my lawn or in the other case, burning one on my porch with no one home.



Just to take the other side of the discussion for questioning purposes...

I'm a member of the neighborhood watch for my community and have served on the HOA board.  I see a youth in the neighborhood that I don't recognize, I also know which buttons to push to elicit a police response.  

1. If I call the police and say there is an unknown individual walking down the street minding his own business...

or

2.  If I call the police and say there is an unknown person acting suspicious, acting weird, maybe on drugs, and checking out the houses...​
Which do you think will more likely produce a timely response from the police?

If you look at an overhead shot of the neighborhood the 7-11 are to the west of the northern edge of the development with the north entry near the center of the norther east/west portion.  News reports have shown that the house in front of which Zimmerman first observed Martin is a known cut-through used by youths not wanting to walk toward the center for the development and then having to walk back to retrace the distance.

Was he really doing something suspicious?  Or was Zimmerman just using the right buzzwords in his call?


>>>>


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

WW - what do you believe GZ's motivation was to call the police, say the right buzzwords, and summon police if he didn't believe TM was suspicious?  Why would he do that?  Cry wolf?  That wouldn't serve him well in the future.  Not understanding what you think GZ was trying to do.  Are you saying he was out prowling around looking for black youths to shoot?  What?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

*site gives good daily reporting on the jury selection*

There were some shocking revelations about a couple of today&#8217;s prospective jurors.  One was juror J39, who simply disbelieved in the legal possibility of killing in lawful self defense, saying that &#8220;murder&#8217;s murder, no matter what. Even if it&#8217;s self-defense.  Self-defense doesn&#8217;t make it right to kill somebody.&#8221;  He was promptly dismissed by the Court after the State&#8217;s questioning, without any need for the defense to question him.

Far more disturbing, however, was prospective juror E7.  Although he claimed, when questioned by the State, that he had arrived at &#8220;no conclusion&#8221; in this case, after extensive questioning by the defense, this happened:

» Zimmerman Prosp. Juror E7: ?no conclusions,? but posted on pro-Trayvon, anti-Zimmerman site containing threat against Zimmerman - Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Thanks for the link...the ABC report was excellent.  You can tell that they were going through great lengths to show they had vetted the photo of the cuts....I think they were kind of mocking NBC, because NBC not only didnt vet, but they actually edited audio to deceive their viewers.  The only pictures they showed were from a distance at the station after Z had been cleaned up a little by paramedics.


----------



## Tink (Jun 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WW - what do you believe GZ's motivation was to call the police, say the right buzzwords, and summon police if he didn't believe TM was suspicious?  Why would he do that?  Cry wolf?  That wouldn't serve him well in the future.  Not understanding what you think GZ was trying to do.  Are you saying he was out prowling around looking for black youths to shoot?  What?



I believe he found him suspicious, but that doesn't mean he was actually suspicious. Meaning he thought he was up to no good and thus contacted the police figuring they would find something on him. But as we now know he had nothing on him. Meaning just because someone believes something to be true doesn't make it so.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



You rightfully assume that a gun was fired....you can also rightfully assume that the broken nose and cuts/gashes to the back of the head were also done by the perp before the gun fired.  According to the statement above his head injuries are all he needs...burden now goes to the prosecution to prove that he didnt act in self defense as a result of those proven head injuries before the gun was fired...good luck.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 12, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WW - what do you believe GZ's motivation was to call the police, say the right buzzwords, and summon police if he didn't believe TM was suspicious?  Why would he do that?  Cry wolf?  That wouldn't serve him well in the future.  Not understanding what you think GZ was trying to do.  Are you saying he was out prowling around looking for black youths to shoot?  What?
> ...



Hi Tink!  I agree TM was doing nothing wrong.  Seems to me he was headed slowly home, talking on the phone to a female and eating Skittles.  But I do think GZ was being watchful, didn't recognize him, thought he might have been part of the local "Goons" hoodie-wearing gang (referenced in Chris Serino's FBI interview/report), and alerted police because there had been burglaries in the neighborhood.  GZ was wrong in his assumptions but I think he was well-meaning and that his intent was to be protective of himself and his neighbors and the property.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



nbc has a habit of doing that 

these "journalists" lied straight faced that the armed protester was white

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYKQJ4-N7LI]MSNBC: Gun-Toting Protesters are 'White' Racists... Black Guy with AR-15 Edited to Conceal his Race. - YouTube[/ame]

same guy from cnn

Video: People bringing assault rifles to Obama rallies now « Hot Air


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > What made Zimmerman follow martin?  A couple of weeks before Trayvon, Zimmerman was driving down his street and as he was passing a neighbors house (that he knew well) he saw a young black male smoking a cigarette on this neighbors porch and the owner wasn't home.  I don't know about any of you, but if someone is just lighting up on my porch when I'm not home, I would appreciate a call.
> ...



Of course...I should have mentioned the source.  Vinnie Politan interviewed the neighbor and the neighbor described exactly what Z saw...they actually did a demonstration on the front lawn.  Zimmerman notified the neighbor on the first occasion and the neighbor was grateful...the neighbor did not know the young teen smoking on his porch when he wasnt home and the neighbor has no children that the teen could possibly be waiting on.  This teen was out of place and because Z knew the neighbor and is very active in the neighborhood spotted it right off and notified him.

I will find the link and post it...I just saw the interview last night.  

My apologies....I have looked and I cant find the link....however, it was on HLN After Dark on June 11 2013.  I think it may be an excerpt of an interview Politan will be showing in the future on either After Dark or on In Session.

I asked the same question last night to the forum...what made Z so suspicious of just a teen walking through the neighborhood?...so I went digging and later that night I saw this interview and then it made sense.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 12, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]...thanks for the videos...I remember seeing that.  MSNBC has no credibility left.  Not to get too politcal, but their absolute refusal to cover the Benghazi story in any form at all during the election was the last straw for me on that channel...I dont watch them anymore.

With regard to the juror questioning, thanks for that also...I havnt been able to watch the juror selections....yeah, that juror was caught red handed...man they are looking up facebook accounts?  LMAO...thats awesome.  Busted!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The "F" word to a lady?  Not good...man what is it with dudes talking to women this way?  I mean have a meaningful debate, but the "F" word?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Look, let's keep it real. GZ had no business even being in this position. I think it'll all come down to whether or not the jury will punish him for creating the environment that allowed this tragedy to occur in the first place. Basically, I think THAT is what is on trial here.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Look, let's keep it real. GZ had no business even being in this position. I think it'll all come down to whether or not the jury will punish him for creating the environment that allowed this tragedy to occur in the first place. Basically, I think THAT is what is on trial here.



Fair point, king.  You are right...as it turns out, GZs suspicions were wrong.  Trayvon went to the store, bought some skittles, was talking to his gf on the phone and then walking in pretty much a direct route to his dads fiances house.

I think the temporary stop that Trayvon had standing in the middle of GZs neighbors house was the cause for the initial suspicion.  But again, as it turns out, Trayvon was not scoping out a house to rob or vandalize...GZs suspicion was wrong.

That said, he is a neighborhood watch captain and his suspicions wont always be correct.  Trayvon could have simply asked why he was being followed and went about his day.  He didnt do that.  GZ wasnt breaking any laws either and did not deserve to be punched in the face either...as it turns out Trayvons suspicions were wrong also.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



This law will eventually be tested in court.  What were they drinking/thinking when they made this law?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Look, let's keep it real. GZ had no business even being in this position. I think it'll all come down to whether or not the jury will punish him for creating the environment that allowed this tragedy to occur in the first place. Basically, I think THAT is what is on trial here.
> ...



we do not know if zimmermans suspicions was wrong or right


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



self defense is tested in court all the time


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

It's amazing how TM is vilified. A bag of Skittles.

Shot dead?

Smh


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Lol...true, but Zimmerman didnt recognize the fellow and didnt know that his fathers fiance was the house Trayvon was enroute to...he thought he was an outsider looking for trouble in a strange complex, so he was wrong about that because he learned it afterwards.

However, in a sense, he was right also, because it turns out Trayvon punches and bashes heads of neighborhood watch people.  He was a person who punched first and asked questions later....and of course the boasting of drugs, guns and fighting came out afterwards.

So Trayvon was trouble, but he was also enroute to a townhouse of someone he knew and that was expecting him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



you do not have to know that person or their history to have suspicions when one sees certain behaviors 

out here we do not have a formal neighborhood watch but we watch out for each other 

and if there is some unknown person hanging around it gets checked out


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

[MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk...

Something curious to me is when Zimmerman is describing to police the initial face to face confrontation with Trayvon.  He tells the police that when Trayvon asked him "Do you got a problem?" that his first instinct was to reach for his phone, but watch how he shows the police he was reaching for his phone...it appears to me that he although he tells the cop he is going for his phone, that his hand is being cupped as if he was actually going for his gun....then GZ says that he forgot what pocket his phone was in.

Whats curious to me is that while GZ is chasing someone who appears to be suspicious and then is suddenly approached by that person is it possible that he panicked and reached for the gun or appeared to reach for a gun and then Trayvon charged him?  Because that kind of changes a few things.  GZ tells the cop that he was punched just after he was reaching for his "phone".

Just trying to see all sides to this...if trayvon doubles back on someone he knows is following him and then asks the follower if theres is a problem and then the follower immediately reaches for his pocket or holster, then maybe trayvon rushed him because he didnt know what GZ was grabbing for.

See the link below...at about the 1:16 mark he begins to describe the point I am referring to.

Also, testa, Santa Fe, animallover and tink....would be interested in your take also on this.  Is Mr Z telling the cops that he was reaching for his phone when he was actually reaching for his gun?

To me this a big obstacle that GZ will have to overcome and a good prosecutor is going to really question him on this...like "how did Trayvon know what you were reaching for"?  And "why are you reaching for a phone when the police are on their way"...if you are being approached by a suspicious person and you are fearful enough to reach for a phone is it possible that you were reaching for your gun out of fear?

Something just doesnt sit right with me with this explanation...its like he is telling the cop he is reaching for his phone because he knows he cant say he was reaching for a gun that early in the conflict because self defense is not going to fly....it would be trayvon acting in self defense if he was reaching for a gun.  As it turns out GZs holster was exactly where he says he was reaching for his phone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nARWOZO4Kg]George Zimmerman's Police Interview after Trayvon Martin Shooting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Wait. So all these "combative" reports of TM's conduct are from...GZ? Smh


----------



## Jackson (Jun 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



We won't know because he was followed for walking along eating skittles, drinking tea and that was deemed "suspicious."  Now he's dead.  Would this person be alive if it was a white woman, 40 years old, wearing a dress and eating those same skittles and tea?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

I saw the video up until the point you mentioned. I see it as inconclusive as to him cuffing his hand as if he was going for a gun. But why would TM punch him? And where was GZ holding his gun during this exchange?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So you're really going to claim that GZ wouldn't have defended himself against a woman who assaulted him ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk...
> 
> Something curious to me is when Zimmerman is describing to police the initial face to face confrontation with Trayvon.  He tells the police that when Trayvon asked him "Do you got a problem?" that his first instinct was to reach for his phone, but watch how he shows the police he was reaching for his phone...it appears to me that he although he tells the cop he is going for his phone, that his hand is being cupped as if he was actually going for his gun....then GZ says that he forgot what pocket his phone was in.
> 
> ...



thanks for the link 

i checked it a couple of times 

it does look like he could be going for the gun 

but it also looks like he could be reaching for a phone 

do notice that is hand travels to his pocket 

not his hip 

however i will look at it a couple of more times 

after work


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Hey Jackson, I see your point and my quick answer would be yes a person fitting that description would still be alive for sure.  But that description doesnt fit the profile of the recent robberies in the neighborhood...trayvons does...so to me the descriptions are apples and oranges.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Shit I log off before 7 p.m. and this thread grows 9 pages.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I saw the video up until the point you mentioned. I see it as inconclusive as to him cuffing his hand as if he was going for a gun. But why would TM punch him? And where was GZ holding his gun during this exchange?



remember this is a matter of split seconds and in close prox to each other

had zimmerman pulled his gun martin probably would not have noticed it 

if zimmerman was pulling it when he got punched the gun most likely would 

have been by his side


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Pure speculation. If you don't think white women can be dangerous you need to check out Jody Arias.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WW So tell me how this is going to go. If the defense is to make a prima facie showing of self defense (every thing I hear locally says that will be their move) does the prosecution go to bat first as normal and the defense actually begins their self defense showing when it's their turn, then the prosecution would have to come back around to prove it wasn't self defense -- ??



An affirmative defense merely asserts that there are facts not already in evidence and must be 'pled in' before the trial begins.  Another example is the 'insanity' defense.  You can't wait until the trial starts and then use what is enumerated in the law as a defense.  It is more about timing than anything else, otherwise the trial goes as per normal.  



> An affirmative defense is also allowed under rules of Criminal Procedure. For example, a defendant accused of assault may claim to have been intoxicated or insane, to have struck out in Self-Defense, or to have had an alibi for the night in question. *Any one of these affirmative defenses must be asserted by showing that there are facts in addition to the ones in the indictment or information charging the defendant and that those additional facts are legally sufficient to excuse the defendant.  *



Affirmative Defense legal definition of Affirmative Defense. Affirmative Defense synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The SCOTUS on 'fighting words.'
> ...



Just read my post on affirmative defense.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I saw the video up until the point you mentioned. I see it as inconclusive as to him cuffing his hand as if he was going for a gun. But why would TM punch him? And where was GZ holding his gun during this exchange?



Good point...I think it odd too that he would just walk up swinging punches.  But if GZ was reaching for something, well then I could see him getting rushed before the person pulled out whatever he was reaching for.

As far as holding the gun?  The gun was in a holster on GZs right hip...the gun was holstered at this point in the exchange.  I dont believe Trayvon would be dumb enough to charge someone who was pointing a gun at him, so I dont think the gun was pulled yet.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The SCOTUS on 'fighting words.'
> ...



Just walking behind someone is not illegal nor is it a threat regardless where it happened or how long it happens.  Hell, if it were, I would be attacking half the neighborhood where I live 40 minutes away from town.  Occasionally a car will be behind or I behind another car and one of us will follow the other through the entire 40 miles with all the turns and twists.  It is just someone else who lives here.  You all are trying to make it look like Z provoked li'l  Trayvon with words into attacking him, and that just won't fly.  

And the thing about the 'following' is that Z lived in the same neighborhood and had every right to be there even walking behind li'l Trayvon.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



The point isnt that they CAN be dangerous...the point was would GZ have had the same suspicion...I dont think he would have and I wouldnt expect him to...that doesnt fit the profile of the recent robberies, so he most likely wouldnt have been suspicious.

Now if the profile of the recent robberies was middle aged white woman, then perhaps he would have been suspicious.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I never said that threats of violence were protected.  I posted that to show you dweebs that the 'n' word or it's equivalents, which you all claim Z said, is not considered by the courts to be a 'fighting word.'  I even bolded it and put it in red.  Now, what did Z* say* to li'l Trayvon that was a threat of violence.  And don't give me any more of that 'following' shit.  Z lived there in that complex, and had the right to be there.


SS


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

*live feed zimmerman jury selection*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Blah blah.  I hope Zimmerman gets life.



No you don't.  You want him lynched.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Maybe not to the courts but to a black person it is fighting words in the circumstances and context in which the _******_ word was used.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> If he didn't intend to murder TM, why was he chasing someone in the night with a firearm, against the counsel of a law enforcement professional?



Again, walking behind someone is not illegal.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You mean the one where you said it was only for civil trials? 

Rut roe, I think the quote feature is used properly here, how will you insult me whilst avoiding the question this time...


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > If he didn't intend to murder TM, why was he chasing someone in the night with a firearm, against the counsel of a law enforcement professional?
> ...



He's not charged with walking behind someone.  He's charged with killing someone, and he's claiming self-defense in an altercation that he appears to have initiated.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> 
> I doubt it seriously.
> 
> ...



I raised two teenagers.  They were never out carousing around the neighborhood at night.  They were never expelled from school.  They stayed at home at night and did school work.  In the summer they did other things like band and camp, etc.  Your question is stupid and entirely moot.



SS


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Walking behind someone is not illegal.   You probably set the poor girl up for a similar situation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Questions I hope the trial will answer...
> 
> What made Zimmerman follow Martin?  What did Martin do that was suspicious?  Does Martin make a habit of following all persons who are alone and walking in the area?
> 
> I understand there is a list of calls Zimmerman made to the police on "suspicious persons" before.  What will that list show in terms of sex, age, race or places where the "Suspicious persons" were walking and the time of day or night the call was made.  Will it show a pattern that might be important to the case?



Irrelevant.  Walking behind someone is not illegal.  If there is some objective standard for what is 'suspicious' then you need to post it.  The Terry case deals with it, but that case involves the police in a stop and frisk situation.  Not a neighbor watching out for hoodlums.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

If Z is found not guilty can you imagine the precedent it will set?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

animallover said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I think you may have got this one backwards....just wondering.
> [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] "Did Martin make a habit of following persons who are alone and walking in the area?"



Irrelevant.  Walking behind someone is not illegal.  Your curiosity question is not a factor.


SS


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Would any of you be arguing GZ's point of view if TM was one of your unarmed teenage relatives?
> ...




I find it hard to believe that your daughters never went to the store around 7:00PM, never?

Can we also assume that your daughters were never arrested for felony assault on a police officer, never directed to anger management classes as part of a pretrial diversion program?


>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If Z is found not guilty can you imagine the precedent it will set?



What?  You're going to stop sucking po It off or something?


SS


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

[MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] and [MENTION=27321]WorldWatcher[/MENTION]....

I posed a question a few pages back (post 550) that I would be interested in both of your takes on.  I think it really goes to the heart of this case and will be the number one obstacle that GZ will have to overcome in this trial.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-37.html


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > If Z is found not guilty can you imagine the precedent it will set?
> ...



Good way to get away with the perfect murder.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No worries, the lady wears big girl panties, and uses the 'f' word too at times.  I DO still owe that neg.  Will get done today.



SS


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Self defense has been 'tested in court' many, many times already.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WW - what do you believe GZ's motivation was to call the police, say the right buzzwords, and summon police if he didn't believe TM was suspicious?  Why would he do that?  Cry wolf?  That wouldn't serve him well in the future.  Not understanding what you think GZ was trying to do.  Are you saying he was out prowling around looking for black youths to shoot?  What?




Just to be clear you are asking for a lot of opinion, I'm usually more comfortable discussion facts or scenarios.



#1 Let me address the last question first, IMHO, I don't think GZ was "out prowling around looking for black youths to shoot".  I tend to ignore the whole race baiting crap presented by both sides.

#2 My opinion is that Zimmerman saw Martin and wanted him checked out by the police.  Was Martin really doing something suspicious or was Martin simply using the cut-through commonly used by youths to cut down the distance to walk to the 7-11?  We'll never know.  I do find it interesting that in the very first communication Zimmerman gets all the buzz-words in such as "suspicious", "up to no good", and "drugs".

#3 What was Zimmerman's motivation?  One side will say to serve his community, the other side will say it was to impress the Sanford police because of his desire to be a cop (he'd applied to other police forces for employment, state in interviews that he wanted a career in law enforcement, and had attended a gym for a couple of years to learn self-defense, loose weight, and help with a law enforcement career).  His motivation for making the call, IMHO, is pretty irrelevant - it will be up to the jury to decide one what happened that night and why Zimmerman placed the initial call I don't see as that big a deal in terms of the jury.


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I never use that fucking word.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> It's amazing how TM is vilified. A bag of Skittles.
> 
> Shot dead?
> 
> Smh



Gang photos, stealing in school, expelled from school,  cannabis in his system.  'Vilified.'  Yeah right!~


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Good morning, Sunshine


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...




Just a technical correction, he wasn't eating Skittles, the bag was unopened.  Secondly at the time that Zimmerman made the dispatcher call Martin wasn't on the phone.  Martin received the inbound phone call from Witness #8 later when they were on Twin Trees Lane.


Carry on.  



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Irrelevant.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how TM is vilified. A bag of Skittles.
> ...



Irrelevant to the case.  TM is not on trial here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



True.  The worst take downs we ever had in the psych hospitals where I worked were petite little woman who fought like wildcats.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



We both said the same thing at the same time.  Must be our vast legal experience.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



So blacks are above the law.  Got it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The defense will make a case much as you do.  The prosecution will make a case that Zimmerman created the situation by following Martin in his vehicle, that when Martin attempted to evade Zimmerman TWICE that Zimmerman continued to pursue and therefore is responsible for the events that occurred behind the darkened houses.  They will probably try to make a case that it was Zimmerman that confronted Martin based on logic and Zimmerman's stories not matching the physical and forensic evidence and this his story about what happened is not the truth.


Then it will be up to the jury to decide.



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I never said it was only for civil trials.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...





Sunshine said:


> Shit I log off before 7 p.m. and this thread grows 9 pages.





Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





WorldWatcher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



in the 9-1-1 call 

dispatch encouraged zimmerman at least twice to stay engaged in the situation


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I never said that threats of violence were protected.  I posted that to show you dweebs that the 'n' word or it's equivalents, which you all claim Z said, is not considered by the courts to be a 'fighting word.'  I even bolded it and put it in red.  Now, what did Z* say* to li'l Trayvon that was a threat of violence.  And don't give me any more of that 'following' shit.  Z lived there in that complex, and had the right to be there.
> 
> 
> SS




I don't remember anyone in this tread making a claim that Zimmerman used the "'n' word or it's equivalents" to Martin.

The pursuit of Martin by Zimmerman will be a lynchpin of the prosecution case.  You may want to email Mr. Del la Rionda not to use it because you don't think it's valid in this case.

Martin was also in an area that he had a right to be there.



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Yes, you can assume that.   And after this, you'd better leave my kids the fuck out of it.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...




There is no evidence that Zimmerman used the word ****** that night, Sunshine is attempting to divert and is using a clear strawman fallacy (arguing against something not claimed) in doing so.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Never said it was.  Chasing someone half-way cross campus in a vehicle and then chasing them on foot though is threatening.

Hope not, but she's been trained not to grapple and engage like happened with Zimmerman and Martin (she's 5'2' and 130 lbs) - she's been trained to go for the eye and knees (or balls) to temporarily disable the threatening individual and then run like hell.

Following a woman in your vehicle then chase after her on foot?  Doubt any jury in the country would convict her for defending herself.  I'd much rather path the attorney fee then the funeral director.



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Where have you been?  It has been all over the internet for months that in the 911 call Z said 'fucking coons.'  I think he could have just as easily said, 'fucking kids.'  But the race baiters are all over this one.  And, no doubt, blacks can consider what they want to be fighting words.  Clearly sneaky thinks they should be above the laws the rest of us must abide by.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




I ignored it because...

......... #1 I'm not driven by what the media says, I attempt to examine the direct evidence and statements released through discovery, and

......... #2 When I listened to the tapes it didn't sound like "coons" to me.  I hadn't heard "kids" before, an enhanced tape I listened to before sounded more like "punks" to me.



>>>>


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

I beg to differ with your assertion that any comment of mine is stupid Sunshine. As far as "leaving your kids out of it", why then did you initiate hostilities concerning the situations and preparations of WW's KIDS? Also, let me state for the record that Zimmerman is a PUNK! In the truest definition of the word. An adult. Trained in law enforcement. Receiving instructions from police dispatch. A neighborhood watch captain (albeit illegally in that capacity since the group wasn't registered). AND PACKING A LOADED PISTOL!

Against an UNARMED, innocent, high school teenager.

According to GZ, these things led to him shooting a minor to death in the street who want doing anything to him or others.

DISGUSTING!

SMH


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



He did not say ****** and he did not say coon.  I don't know where that's coming from, unless it's the edited NBC 911 call, but that's bs.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Holy crap there was an explosion in here, I need to catch up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Omg. This is the simplest murder case in history! IT'S RECORDED! SMH



Correction:  the simplest murder case was the one where she took pictures of herself doing it and is waiting on the needle.

This one has gray area.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If Z is found not guilty can you imagine the precedent it will set?



precedent, schmecedent -  can you imagine the town of Sanford burning down?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

CNN repeatedly put GZ calling TM a racial slur that rhymed with "boon". How did you miss that Testy?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Sanford nearly was burned down when police refused to even arrest GZ! 

FOR MONTHS!

WTF?!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> CNN repeatedly put GZ calling TM a racial slur that rhymed with "boon". How did you miss that Testy?



I call that media bullshit.  I prefer to use my own brain and ears, thanks.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> CNN repeatedly put GZ calling TM a racial slur that rhymed with "boon". How did you miss that Testy?



King you need to provide a link...he has been pretty much cleared of racial slurs to my knowledge...MSNBC was drumming up all kinds of things that have been shot down.  Again, the trayvon has enough to prosecute based on merit...they dont need racial add ons.

Again, find it and provide a link and let us decide if you are so convinced of it...otherwise it appears you are relying on hearsay or someone elses assumptions.  There is a reason that the racial slurs accusations died pretty quick in the media...they were edited assumptions-many of them.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> CNN repeatedly put GZ calling TM a racial slur that rhymed with "boon". How did you miss that Testy?



So you know... The *US Justice Dept.* and the *FBI *- yep the _US Justice Dept _did an investigation into this as a hate crime.

They did not take any action - well the POTUS went on national tv with his big mouth - but, they did not take any action, because it wasn't a hate crime.  It was bullshit propped up, national, media fire, Al Sharpton hype. that should have never gone to the federal level.

So, whatever CNN or whatever other ratings tv show says about "coon", I'm pretty sure the feds checked it out during their investigation.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

I sat here and watched and listened to that recording 20 times live on CNN who had a sound technician in their "best in the world" production studio. I'm not relying on anything but my own ears. 

But fine.

Let me get a link...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

okay...

I'm listening to jury selection and watching the trial.  I'm NOT hashing stuff - if the prosecution plays it for us and say he said coon there!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then we can talk about it.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

But don't let that "alledged" slur, or lack thereof, sidetrack you from the murder.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

TM was standing his ground too.  Even without a gun.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> But don't let that "alledged" slur, or lack thereof, sidetrack you from the murder.



Murder?

That, little man, is the actual question, not a proper premise.

Did the gun fire from the gun held by George Zimmerman kill Trayvon Martin?

Yup.

Is that a "murder?"

Not necessarily.

Words have meaning.  Get to know them.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ain-and-reporter-now-doubts-racial-slur-used/

When they go into the advanced sound room, the slur is clear.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ain-and-reporter-now-doubts-racial-slur-used/
> 
> When they go into the advanced sound room, the slur is clear.



404 error.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ain-and-reporter-now-doubts-racial-slur-used/
> 
> When they go into the advanced sound room, the slur is clear.



Thank you, king for digging up the link...I know its not easy sometimes.  However, when I went to pull it up it gave me a page error, so I wasnt able to listen.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow!  This prosecutor is a complete asshat!  How dare he shake it up like this with this potential juror!  I'm all for vigorous examination but he is such a fool!  Disgraceful!

She's already said her mind is made up that GZ is innocent.  That's her opinion.  She said she doesn't want to be on the jury.  She's steadfast in her beliefs.  Let. Her. Go. 

Hope she continues giving him back the sass he's giving her!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Wow!  This prosecutor is a complete asshat!  How dare he shake it up like this with this potential juror!  I'm all for vigorous examination but he is such a fool!  Disgraceful!
> 
> She's already said her mind is made up that GZ is innocent.  That's her opinion.  She said she doesn't want to be on the jury.  She's steadfast in her beliefs.  Let. Her. Go.
> 
> Hope she continues giving him back the sass he's giving her!



LOL!  IKR - told ya.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Wow!  This prosecutor is a complete asshat!  How dare he shake it up like this with this potential juror!  I'm all for vigorous examination but he is such a fool!  Disgraceful!
> 
> She's already said her mind is made up that GZ is innocent.  That's her opinion.  She said she doesn't want to be on the jury.  She's steadfast in her beliefs.  Let. Her. Go.
> 
> Hope she continues giving him back the sass he's giving her!



And he's nice compared to Used Car Salesman aka a$$hole.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

http:/www.theblaze.com/stories/
2012/04/05cnn-enhances-
zimmerman-911-call-
again-and-reporter-
now-doubts-racial-
slur-used/


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

The judge must have said she's not going to dump her for cause, so he's just going to be a dick to try to not use up a strike.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> http:/www.theblaze.com/stories/
> 2012/04/05cnn-enhances-
> zimmerman-911-call-
> again-and-reporter-
> ...



That link doesn't work, but it does say "cnn enhances zimmerman 911 call" on the link.

Fail.

;-)


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The judge must have said she's not going to dump her for cause, so he's just going to be a dick to try to not use up a strike.



I just turned on the live stream...this lady initially sounds like a defense juror.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> http:/www.theblaze.com/stories/
> 2012/04/05cnn-enhances-
> zimmerman-911-call-
> again-and-reporter-
> ...



King- can you get the link that says FBI enhances 911 call, hears "coon" and files hate crime, racial profiling charges?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > http:/www.theblaze.com/stories/
> ...



Give him a break...hes trying...I am actually curious to listen to it now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



cnn-enhances-zimmerman-911-call-again-and-reporter-*now-doubts-racial-slur-used*


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Ma'am, if Moses came back and told some people that Zimmerman used a slur, they wouldn't believe it.

FACT

LOL

The alledged slur is something only a select few seem to recognize in any case. Moving on...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > http:/www.theblaze.com/stories/
> ...



In the first version it does sound like hes saying "coons"...but in the enhanced version it clearly sounds like "cold"....and it was unseasonably cold that night.

Here it is: 

CNN Walks It Back: Oops, Zimmerman Didn't Say 'Coon,' He Said It Was 'Cold'! | NewsBusters

Even Jeffrey Toobin changed his mind after listening to the enhanced audio.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

King That red was from your link


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



It's a conservative website so they probably took it down because it favored TM.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

It's still on there, I just heard it.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> CNN repeatedly put GZ calling TM a racial slur that rhymed with "boon". How did you miss that Testy?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YOt1wEDy0SI]Zimmerman's 911 call: Audio enhanced again - YouTube[/ame]

Z steps out of his car into an unseasonably cool Florida evening, zips up his coat and says...

"Its fucking cold"


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I agree, but early on the forums were ablaze with posters claiming he said 'coons.'


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2013)

zimmerman will walk....funny how words hamper justice....oj went free cause furman said ******...which apparently was worse than killing two people


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry - 
I'm just being snotty because I'm annoyed with all the speculation and misinformation being slung around.  I need to get back to watching the trial and what comes out as actual evidence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> zimmerman will walk....funny how words hamper justice....oj went free cause furman said ******...which apparently was worse than killing two people



Racist.  Everyone knows OJ was innocent.  The jury said so.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> It's still on there, I just heard it.




Did you go to the link I gave?  It explains why CNN walked it back....it also suggests the importance of patience and getting the best evidence possible and not jumping to conclusions....this was a clear example of it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sorry -
> I'm just being snotty because I'm annoyed with all the speculation and misinformation being slung around.  I need to get back to watching the trial and what comes out as actual evidence.



Im gonna call you testy...lol.  No problem...I like you just the way you are...we all have our days of annoyance.  I even had one about two years ago or something like that


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry -
> ...



2 errr years?  ago.  laughing out loud.

I need to read with my skim eye instead of attacking everything.

Skim-eye skim-eye skim-eye, sing it with me 25, skim-eye skim-eye


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry -
> ...



My Troy is out and yours it put away.

weird.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Your Troy is hot!!  Hey check out my bike pic like yours....lets go for a ride this weekend!!  See, i can blend.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I beg to differ with your assertion that any comment of mine is stupid Sunshine. As far as "leaving your kids out of it", why then did you initiate hostilities concerning the situations and preparations of WW's KIDS? Also, let me state for the record that Zimmerman is a PUNK! In the truest definition of the word. An adult. Trained in law enforcement. Receiving instructions from police dispatch. A neighborhood watch captain (albeit illegally in that capacity since the group wasn't registered). AND PACKING A LOADED PISTOL!
> 
> Against an UNARMED,* innocent*, high school teenager.
> 
> ...




You are assuming innocence.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ with your assertion that any comment of mine is stupid Sunshine. As far as "leaving your kids out of it", why then did you initiate hostilities concerning the situations and preparations of WW's KIDS? Also, let me state for the record that Zimmerman is a PUNK! In the truest definition of the word. An adult. Trained in law enforcement. Receiving instructions from police dispatch. A neighborhood watch captain (albeit illegally in that capacity since the group wasn't registered). AND PACKING A LOADED PISTOL!
> ...



He is also ASSuming that Trayvon *wasn't* "doing anything" to Zimmerman, which is clearly NOT what Zimmerman does say--  and does not appear to even be a marginally rational view based on what we have seen so far.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

What would you have believe about a kid walking home from the store to his father's house with a bag of Skittles on him?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...




What have we seen from that night, other than Zimmerman's statement, that someone with a marginally rational view would use to base Martin's actions (or lack of) from that night.

The only thing that I've heard about, other than Zimmerman's story, is the video of Martin making his purchases at the 7-11 (and that seemed normal).  So what other information is available on Martin's actions from that night?  Video, audio, witness to the events prior to the confrontation?



>>>>


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> What would you have believe about a kid walking home from the store to his father's house with a bag of Skittles on him?



That was ALMOST a coherent sentence.  It wasn't quite there, of course.

You might want to consider editing before posting.

To the extent that your post appears to be asking the question (of someone) "what would we have you believe of Trayvon?" the answer is:

I would have you believe that Trayvon was found suspicious by Zimmerman who followed the kid around.

What else happened?  Not sure.  We do know how it ended.  The "kid" appears to have inflicted a bit of a beat down on Zimmerman.  Zimmerman appears to have very much been on the losing side of that physical confrontation.  And we know that Zimmerman had a gun, got it out and used it on the kid, causing the kid's death.

Next "question?"  Remember though, full sentences mean a whole lot more.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

This lady is telling the truth.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> What would you have believe about a kid walking home from the store to his father's house with a bag of Skittles on him?



What would you think if that person was standing in the middle of an elderly neighbors yard in the middle of the rain....this is where Mr Zs suspicion initialized.

The neighbor was not home and it darkness was approaching and there were several recent robberies in the neighborhood.  Try to think about what Mr Z might have been thinking.  I have to do the same when I have to think about what Trayvon was thinking when just some person was following from a distance...why was Trayvon so paranoid?  Its not like George was chasing him around the complex waving a gun.

The fact is he was suspicious...he became suspicious while running out on an errand he was not on official watch.  So why he was suspicious is irrellevant....he was suspicious...NH watch captains tend to be more suspicious than others.

To be fair you have to try and rationalize both sides....when you do that you can get somewhere and start putting pieces together.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



I saw your avatar and jumped out of my seat again.

;-)


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




I am not sure what your post even means.  Editing seems to be a lost art.

Anyway, what ELSE we "know" is largely found in the realm of the physical.  

For example, I have seen the evidence of the injuries to Zimmerman's nose.  Haven't you?  I have seen evidence of the injuries to the back of Zimmerman's noggin.  Haven't you?  I have yet to see any evidence of injuries to Trayvon OTHER THAN, of course, the tragic bullet wound. Have you?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Let me tell you what happened, before we get confused.

TM was walking home.

TM was minding his own business.

GZ is with a neighborhood watch that is NOT registered with police. Therefore he has ZERO right to approach someone else's child in a interrogating fashion.

Are we still together? Great!

Now, GZ FOLLOWED A TEENAGER AT NIGHT WITH A LOADED PISTOL ON HIM, who the teenager had NO IDEA who this grown man was.

Right?

Right.
Once GZ chased down this (heretofore) innocent minor and confronted him in an antagonistic way at night, THE NEXT THING WE HEAR, is cries for help, and GZ killing TM.


Now, from these irrefutable facts, people are trying to ADD a lot of things they THINK TM MAY have done because his KILLER says so.

I spoke facts.

And those facts scream MURDER!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > What would you have believe about a kid walking home from the store to his father's house with a bag of Skittles on him?
> ...



They are not interested in 'being fair.'  They want a lynching.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

This prosecutor is such a jerk.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Good thing I don't use a photo of my real world mug.  

Yikes!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Hey world...a couple of things...

1) the neighbors 911 call as the incident was taking place
2) The police interrogation of george, which I am starting to believe is in Trayvons favor
3) His girlfriends account of her conversation with Trayvon while he believed he was being followed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let me tell you what happened, before we get confused.
> 
> TM was walking home.
> 
> ...



Nope.  You are wrong.  So if you can get a handle on just HOW wrong you are, that would be a great start.

You can follow me or I can follow you.  Capiche?

Beyond following, you should get back to us with any actual evidence of the "approach" and the "interrogation" thing.

The balance of your post is packed with dis-information, so we'd best take it piece by piece.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let me tell you what happened, before we get confused.
> 
> TM was walking home.
> 
> ...



You need to learn the difference between fact and assumption.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm wearing my Thanker out.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Better to wear your Thanker out than to call royalty a big dummy, I always say.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

I heard Zimmerman on the tapes. I know where he was coming from. I have heard people speak like he was speaking before.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Better to wear your Thanker out than to call royalty a big dummy, I always say.



Oh man...that went right over my head...like zoom!!!

Hey whats your take on these jurors....how soon do you think before we have a jury for cryin out loud?

BTW....thank you for thankering


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

Think.  

Thank.

THUNK.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Better to wear your Thanker out than to call royalty a big dummy, I always say.
> ...



Most have them have been lying their asses off.  This lady actually has the ring of truth - she's keeper.

They've gotten rid of about 75 last time I checked. 

I'm thinking they won't be done with individuals til - Monday/Tuesday?  Then they have to do group questioning.  It's anyone's guess, but probably won't start seeing something coming together until late next week at the earliest.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

The Bernster is trying to cut her for cause without using one of his strikes  - hence the sidebar and Judge telling her jury WILL be sequestered.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.... they just estimated down from 4-6 weeks to 2-4 weeks after the sidebar.

Summer vacation, here I come!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Ma'am, if Moses came back and told some people that Zimmerman used a slur, they wouldn't believe it.
> 
> FACT
> 
> ...



I'll play nice and post a link that brings up results for 'zimmerman 911 call' for the 'blaze' site.

zimmerman 911 call | Search Results | TheBlaze.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Ma'am, if Moses came back and told some people that Zimmerman used a slur, they wouldn't believe it.
> ...



Thanks Aye!

I'm going to play nice too and post this link:
Crime
FBI: George Zimmerman Is Not a Racist
FBI: George Zimmerman Is Not a Racist | TheBlaze.com


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Bernster is trying to cut her for cause without using one of his strikes  - hence the sidebar and Judge telling her jury WILL be sequestered.



Oh my...jury sequestered?  Thats big news!!!  Nice job, testy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

She says "there were lots of demonstrations and people in town......"   "....I don't know what the demonstrations were about".

Eh?

Wow these people are lying trying to say all the right things.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

And by the way, why the FUCK do jury trials in Florida consist of only 6 jurors?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> And by the way, why the FUCK do jury trials in Florida consist of only 6 jurors?



It's the Way It Is.

M1 gets 12 jurors.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

Zimmerman's jury Sequestration is now in the news.  Zimmerman jurors to be sequestered up to a month


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk...
> 
> Something curious to me is when Zimmerman is describing to police the initial face to face confrontation with Trayvon.  He tells the police that when Trayvon asked him "Do you got a problem?" that his first instinct was to reach for his phone, but watch how he shows the police he was reaching for his phone...it appears to me that he although he tells the cop he is going for his phone, that his hand is being cupped as if he was actually going for his gun....then GZ says that he forgot what pocket his phone was in.
> 
> ...



I agree very much with you on this. And also why reach for his phone with out first explaining "I'm part of neighborhood watch and we've had a lot of break ins so I just wanted to check out anyone walking around in the neighborhood?"  If someone is following me around and I have no idea why and I stop to ask them why and instead of answering me they reach for something I'd try to defend myself too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Zimmerman's jury Sequestration is now in the news.  Zimmerman jurors to be sequestered up to a month



And well they should be.

Don't want Spike Stupid Lee or some other celebrity getting a hold of a wrong address and Tweeting it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way, why the FUCK do jury trials in Florida consist of only 6 jurors?
> ...



I just did some digging.  I found a web site that bitched about it (a lawyer, I believe).

He said that the State of Florida did away with the need for a Grand Jury.  We've seen THAT.  So the screening function performed by a body OTHER THAN the prosecutors themselves is now dispensed with.

Not a good start.

Then, instead of having to prove the crime beyond a reasonable doubt to each of 12 jurors, the State can get by with having to only prove it to 6.

Not a good thing if you are the one accused -- especially if you are (gasp) actually not guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk...
> ...



That was an awesome point - you're right, that's exactly what he did.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's jury Sequestration is now in the news.  Zimmerman jurors to be sequestered up to a month
> ...



Oh snap!  I almost forgot that incident.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




I thought you were talking about evidence on who started the altercation.  

The fact that one occurred is not in doubt.  


>>>>


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk...
> ...



But why reach for anything at all with out first just answering him? The whole thing could have been avoided yet again.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

This entire case has been mishandled.

1. Zimmerman was wrong to pursue against police dispatch advice.

2. Zimmerman was wrong to not be in any uniform or otherwise identify himself as a concerned citizen.

3. Zimmerman was wrong to not have his neighborhood watch registered with police.

4. Zimmerman was wrong to initiate any contact with a possible suspect as he was already a known overzealous citizen with numerous false calls to police.

5. Zimmerman was wrong to not immediately stand down and cease and desist any antagonizing when he realized TM was a minor, and here was an adult with a pistol who police has advised to leave TM alone.

6. TM should have just complied.... some say. But why? If you are a teen, at night, doing nothing criminal, and a grown man with a gun is following you that you cannot see any signs of law enforcement I.D..... why wouldn't he freak out, swing, or fight for his life against a stranger with a gun following him in the night? And that's taking GZ's story as true that TM fought him!

7. Zimmerman was wrong to have to resort to deadly force as a man against a teen who he pursued.

8. The entire police department failed by needing TWO MONTHS and countless protests to even arrest Zimmerman.

9. Even if Zimmerman didn't really want to kill TM, he should be held RESPONSIBLE for the whole fiasco, and charged with manslaughter.

10. By charging murder, they leave opportunity for doubt, and should he walk, only God will be able to keep TM's father from vengeance.

11. Therefore, to right these wrongs, they should give him GUILTY.

In my opinion.

Peace


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Due process was screwed with a lot in this case, this is a political case as I've said since the beginning.

1.  *The governor appointed a special prosecutor districts away:*
Under the glare of protests and the national media spotlight, the Sanford police chief and the Brevard-Seminole County prosecutor both stepped aside Thursday in the case of a neighborhood watch volunteer who fatally shot an unarmed black teenager.

Gov. Rick Scott appointed Angela B. Corey, state attorney for the Jacksonville area, as special prosecutor to head the state investigation of the Feb. 26 slaying of Trayvon Martin, 17, of South Florida. Scott also announced that a task force headed by Lt. Gov. Jennifer Carroll will study Florida's "stand your ground'' law.
Gov. Rick Scott appoints special prosecutor for Trayvon Martin case | Tampa Bay Times

2. *She was supposed to call a grand jury on April 10th but decided not to and brought her own charges (overcharged from manslaughter to M2 - IMO - to "keep the peace" and calm down the rioting)*
The special prosecutor has decided not to take the case to the grand jury.  AP story is here.  What does that mean?  Not much.  The grand jury was once considered a key protection, and for federal cases it is enshrined in the Fifth Amendment, but the institution is largely obsolete and most states have made it optional.
Martin/Zimmerman, Grand Juries, Media - Crime and Consequences Blog

3. Meanwhile, an unfounded and spotlighted federal investigation was going on to determine if this was a hate crime, which it so obviously wasn't.

4. And let's not forget POTUS shooting his mouth off on national tv and interfering with Z's right to a fair trial.
The first motion for mistrial should be on his back.

I can go up to 10, but I get worn out with it by #4 nowadays.  ;-)


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

Another thought I have is wasn't GZ a security guard, with training and didn't he also out weigh TM? Why couldn't he subdue him and hold him down?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




1) The neighbor calls are after the incident started, so really don't lend any insight as to who started it.

2) Sitting for hours of police interviews without an attorney present was a big mistake.

3) While Witness #8 will surely testify, the extent of the testimony is unknown (as I understand it) at this point.  She will definitely be able to testify that she was on the phone.  She will definitely be able to testify about the other male voice and what she heard him say (that is not hearsay), if Zimmerman disagrees he's available to take the stand and provide contrary testimony.  However there are questions about whether she will be able to testify as to what Martin told her, that would normally be hearsay.  However there are exemptions to the hearsay rules so I expect the defense to have a motion to exclude her testimony about what Martin said and of course the prosecution will argue that it should be allowed (probably under a dying statement exception since Martin is dead).  We'll have to see how that plays out.



>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I've got a million of 'em.  There were so many of those things that happened, I have to fish around in my bag and do eenie, meenie, minee, moe to get out the next 10 fucked up things surrounded this "case".


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> Another thought I have is wasn't GZ a security guard, with training and didn't he also out weigh TM? Why couldn't he subdue him and hold him down?



People have gotta understand that fat does not mean strong.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Another thought I have is wasn't GZ a security guard, with training and didn't he also out weigh TM? Why couldn't he subdue him and hold him down?
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> This entire case has been mishandled.
> 
> 1. Zimmerman was wrong to pursue against police dispatch advice.



He didn't pursue.  He followed.  He was not "wrong" to do so.  His behavior was perfectly legal.



king.solomon said:


> 2. Zimmerman was wrong to not be in any uniform or otherwise identify himself as a concerned citizen.



Obviously false and quite stupid.  He had no reason to be in uniform and no obligation to BE in uniform.  And his clothing is entirely irrelevant to the discussion.



king.solomon said:


> 3. Zimmerman was wrong to not have his neighborhood watch registered with police.



Nope.  Entirely irrelevant to the discussion.  Anybody may follow another person under those circumstances.  Perfectly lawful.



king.solomon said:


> 4. Zimmerman was wrong to initiate any contact with a possible suspect as he was already a known overzealous citizen with numerous false calls to police.



Doubly stupid and false.  There is no basis to claim that Zimmerman "initiated"" contact.  And it is not established that he was overzealous or that he had made false calls to the police.  Making shit up makes you look even weaker, Prince.Sully.



king.solomon said:


> 5. Zimmerman was wrong to not immediately stand down and cease and desist any antagonizing when he realized TM was a minor, and here was an adult with a pistol who police has advised to leave TM alone.



False.  Your premise is packed with the utterly unsupported supposition that Zimmerman engaged in ANY antagonizing.  The rest is just your usual hot air.



king.solomon said:


> 6. TM should have just complied.... some say. But why? If you are a teen, at night, doing nothing criminal, and a grown man with a gun is following you that you cannot see any signs of law enforcement I.D..... why wouldn't he freak out, swing, or fight for his life against a stranger with a gun following him in the night? And that's taking GZ's story as true that TM fought him!



   "Complied" with what?



king.solomon said:


> 7. Zimmerman was wrong to have to resort to deadly force as a man against a teen who he pursued.



At least doubly false and fallacious.  He wasn't "wrong" to resort to the use of the weapon if it was reasonable under the circumstances (i.e., if he reasonably felt it necessary to defend himself against serious injury or death).  That's actually the big QUESTION, not a premise, you dolt.  And there is still that whole matter of your misuse of the English language.  "Pursuit" is a real word with real meaning -- except to dolts like you.  Following somebody is not the same thing as pursuing him.



king.solomon said:


> 8. The entire police department failed by needing TWO MONTHS and countless protests to even arrest Zimmerman.



Unless they were wrong to EVER arrest him.  You presuppose guilt.  I don't.  They should not have; so waiting was perfectly rational, reasonable, lawful and fair.  I know that kind of thing irritates you.



king.solomon said:


> 9. Even if Zimmerman didn't really want to kill TM, he should be held RESPONSIBLE for the whole fiasco, and charged with manslaughter.



Really?  Why's that?  Because it turned out tragically?  That's the new legal standard?  Thankfully, YOUR silly notions don't control.



king.solomon said:


> 10. By charging murder, they leave opportunity for doubt, and should he walk, only God will be able to keep TM's father from vengeance.



Oh nozies.  They leave an opportunity for doubt?  An innocent guy might not get convicted?  The horror!  You really are an idiot.



king.solomon said:


> 11. Therefore, to right these wrongs, they should give him GUILTY.



What wrongs?  You haven't identified any wrongs.  And juries should only convict a person of a crime IF a crime has been committed, by the way.  You imbecile.



king.solomon said:


> In my opinion.
> 
> Peace



Your opinion is like your asshole.  It stinks too.

Peace has a lot to do with justice, so we keep getting told.  You might want to give some thought to actual justice, not your vigilante notions.


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Another thought I have is wasn't GZ a security guard, with training and didn't he also out weigh TM? Why couldn't he subdue him and hold him down?
> ...



He wasn't really fat at the time though. He has since gained a lot of fat but at the time he seemed pretty fit.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Rut-Roh Puerto Rican guy on the witness stand with poor English not getting what they're putting down.

West: "do you not agree this is an important matter we're talking about?"
PRG: "no." "I pray every night and God knows everything, I know nothing and it makes my head hurt"  

Here we go with the race thing again.  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

<sidebar>


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

The amount of idiots that exist in this world really makes me sad.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

<recess>
Gotta figure out what to do with the guy that's not getting it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



You used the words "out weigh". We can't make any kind of an accurate assessment of his fighting skills by looking at him. Find some other way to pre convict him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's jury Sequestration is now in the news.  Zimmerman jurors to be sequestered up to a month
> ...



It'll happen anyway.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

@Ilar, in the words of Thurgood Marshall, "Sir, you're full of it!"

We know this because you have basically denied ANY wrongdoing on Zim's part.

Were that so, we wouldn't be on comment #700, good people wasting their time to point out the obvious, or your hero's fat ass charged with murder and sitting in a Florida courtroom!

Put ya big girl panties on, and suck it up!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh funny.  This guy is awesome.

Have you already made up your mind?

Yes.

NEXT.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> And by the way, why the FUCK do jury trials in Florida consist of only 6 jurors?



I posted that earlier.  Because the SCOTUS allowed it.  One other state does the same and I don't recall which one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



A jury is not a good idea, period.  They like to convict.  When I was working in the clinic of those prisons, I saw more than one poor fool who turned down a plea deal that did not involve prison time, and ended up getting convicted.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @Ilar, in the words of Thurgood Marshall, "Sir, you're full of it!"
> 
> We know this because you have basically denied ANY wrongdoing on Zim's part.
> 
> ...



Queen.Sullied, you are the one who is full of it.

We know this because in order to pre-judge him, you have gone so far as to make shit up entirely out of whole clothe.

What I have contended, unlike you, is that it is possible that he might be guilty and it is also possible that he might be not guilty.  

We know FOR SURE that YOU have not the foggiest fucking clue about what drove him to fire that gun.

Assholes like you confuse "following" with "pursuit."

You bandy about terms like "initiate contact" without having ANY hint of support for your desired suppositions.  Yet you state them as though they were fact.

You cannot even see fit to acknowledge that it was Zimmerman who had the broken nose and the injuries to the back of his noggin.  You can't fathom the import of the fact that Trayvon had no injuries (other than the fight ending bullet wound).  (Actually, he might have had some scrape on his knuckles, but that is hardly indicative of having been on the receiving end of any physical altercation).

I have not DENIED "any" wrongdoing by Zimmerman.  I just deny your made-up claims.

Not the same thing.

Your posts are of zero value to any reasonable discussion about this case because you are averse to facts, logic, reason, objectivity, fairness and honesty.  The prosecutor would LOVE a tool like you on the jury, however.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



In FL a judge can overturn M1 jury decision or dp sentence, I don't know about M2, guess I need to get my M2 info thing going.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



_ I have yet to see any evidence of injuries to Trayvon OTHER THAN, of course, the tragic bullet wound. Have you?_

You are a funny guy.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rut-Roh Puerto Rican guy on the witness stand with poor English not getting what they're putting down.
> 
> West: "do you not agree this is an important matter we're talking about?"
> PRG: "no." "I pray every night and God knows everything, I know nothing and it makes my head hurt"
> ...



Maybe Puerto Rican guy is just very intelligent and doesn't want to serve on the jury, thus his responses. : )


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Just in case I get a wild hair and shoot/stab29times/slitneck of my bf or someone is hitting my head and I slam them with my big rock, would y'all remind me to not shoot/stab29times/slitneck and/or just take the beating?

I don't want any of these people deciding my fate.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > @Ilar, in the words of Thurgood Marshall, "Sir, you're full of it!"
> ...



I think the po It has a new pair of socks!  Just sayin'.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



They do share "stupid" down to the DNA level.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rut-Roh Puerto Rican guy on the witness stand with poor English not getting what they're putting down.
> ...



Um... yeah, no, that wasn't it.

Nice thought though.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Smh, what you are doing is taking Zim's words as FACTS!

Yes you are!

Bear with me...

1. Even if TM is responsible for the injuries on Gz, that's not a knock on TM, he was simply simply "standing his ground", as unarmed teen against a man with law enforcement training and a gun.

You got nothing there.


2. What makes you think that Zim couldn't have INJURED HIMSELF after realizing he just killed an unarmed teen?!

Some people have even shot themselves to cover up a bogus story. FACT
But you just giving him the benefit of the doubt like y'all used


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Not at all.  Well, at least not in this regard.

If there was a fight that caused Zimmerman to feel (reasonably feel) in fear for his life, that fight must have left some evidence behind.  And lo and behold, we see Zimmerman's face, he has a broken nose, the back of his head (consistent with his account) has injuries to it.  But there are no injuries to the guy Zimmerman said was beating him up (except maybe some knuckle scrapes which actually kind of support Zimmerman's account a bit further).

I cannot say that Trayvon got "no injury" since he died by bullet wound.  But that is the thing that ENDED the fight.  

The physical evidence supports Zimmerman's account and is consistent with that account.

Such matters as that have actual weight in the minds of jurors who DO try to be fair and reasonable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Quarter inch cut on finger/knuckle.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!

How convenient!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> 3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!
> 
> How convenient!



They can dig him up, po It.  Now run along and write us a riddle or a rhyme about it.


SS


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She says "there were lots of demonstrations and people in town......"   "....I don't know what the demonstrations were about".
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Wow these people are lying trying to say all the right things.



After the MLK riots in the 60s, the police got much better at riot control.  I think whatever the indignant mobs try will be met with a very disappointing result.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> 3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!
> 
> How convenient!




Ummm an autospy was done which is where TM's injuries would be documented.  The autopsy was performed in a timely manner.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> 3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!
> 
> How convenient!



Okay..................... Now I have to get involved again.

There's an autopsy report that lists his injuries - that isn't even done by the PD, that's the ME's office.  Have you read the police report and/or autopsy report and/or witness statements?

Let's try to stay sorta close to the facts.  It's great to have an opinion, but for Pete's sake, just saying stuff that isn't even remotely true is silly.

Trayvon Martin Autopsy Report: Killed By Bullet Fired At Intermediate Range

Trayvon Martin Police Report


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > She says "there were lots of demonstrations and people in town......"   "....I don't know what the demonstrations were about".
> ...



The sheriff here is one smart guy, he's all over this thing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

I see turtles.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well, civil unrest will not rule as it did when MLK was around to fuel it.  My guess is that police from all over are en route.  Maybe even the National Guard.  Somebody will end up getting their ass shot off, and IMO it will be at Obama's door for not staying out of it.  He after all, is Zimmerman's president too.



SS


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I see turtles.



I like turtles.

Ohmmmm ohmmmm ohmmmmm


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Smh, what you are doing is taking Zim's words as FACTS!
> 
> Yes you are!
> 
> ...



You have no evidence supporting the implicit claim that Trayvon even KNEW that Zimmerman had a fucking gun.

Try to knock your own head into the ground to give yourself a self-inflicted set of injuries.  Then, for good measure, break your own nose.

Do you have ANY clue how desperate and retarded you now sound?

You are a fool.

IF Zimmerman is guilty, it has nothing to do with YOUR imbecile theories and conjectures and made-up "facts."

And IF Zimmerman happens to have been telling the truth about what happened (something you have no evidence to refute -- at least not actual evidence) then what you are doing is so unprincipled and so unfair as to make the balance of your posts quite worthless.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!
> ...



Both were also included in the link I referred him to yesterday. LOL It's obvious he didn't take the time to go find and read any of it. (and I thought turtles were slow)


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Smh, what you are doing is taking Zim's words as FACTS!
> ...



I'm pretty sure KS is po It's sock.  One of 'em.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



I'll say.

I slipped for a second - thanks for reminding me and snapping me back to reality.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!
> ...



Soot, Ring Abrasion and Stippling?  The only thing missing is a fucking muzzle impression.

It appears to me that to call it "intermediary" is misleading.

It appears to be closer to accurate to call it a (nearly) "close contact" wound.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Jodi Arrias was standing her ground, too.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

If I were TM's family, I wouldn't trust that initial autopsy report, that's why I mentioned it.

Why?

Because the ME, Police, etc work hand in hand.

In this instance, they ALL viewed TM as basically a criminal!

You know this by the fact that they didn't even do a proper investigation, attest, interviews, etc. UNTIL MONTHS LATER!

So we are supposed to believe their obviously biased, and flawed protocol?

THEY ADMITTED THEY MESSED UP, and FIRED people for their dereliction of duty, failure to follow procedure!

Now is that the truth?

Or am I being silly?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Jodi Arrias was standing her ground, too.



I just busted a gut laughing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

King:

>>>THEY ADMITTED THEY MESSED UP, and FIRED people for their dereliction of duty, failure to follow procedure!

Get your facts straight!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What lady?  What makes you think she's a lady?  She's a bitch.  At least that's what she called me in a PM while neg repping me for disagreeing with her.  I don't have to sneak around PMing people, I'll just say it right out in the open.

I'm a woman by the way.  And your suggestion that women should be treated "differently" in a debate forum setting like this is kind of sexist, don't you think?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Here you are advocating that GZ didn't even need to identify himself as he stalks a child at night.

No one found that as ridiculous huh?

Why don't you try that sometime...



EXACTLY!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Yeah, where did all this "interesting info" come from?  The mouth of Zimmerman?  Not what I'd call a very reliable source, under the circumstances.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> If I were TM's family, I wouldn't trust that initial autopsy report, that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



^ you are being an utter asshole.

When the medical examiner's office does an autopsy, they tend to take pictures.

Thus, I will guess that there are pictures of the soot and the ring of abrasion and the stippling.

Science provides the evidence of how far away the gun muzzle was at the time of the shot -- at least within a set of known margins.  Factor in that Trayvon Martin was wearing outer wear, and you can pretty much figure out where the muzzle was in relation to his body at the moment the gun got fired.  

Although various experts might quibble the "call" of "intermediate range" seems to suggest a gun muzzle distance of 4 to 6 inches.

SHOOTING DISTANCE DETERMINATION

I would be interested to hear any reasonable theory of how Zimmerman got his nose broken, his skull evidently smacked onto the sidewalk hard enough to cause the wounds seen on the back of his head AND the gun muzzle being only maybe ~ 4 to 6 inches from Trayvon's chest at the moment the gun got fired without those facts supporting Zimmerman's account.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Can we go back to that other venue now, pretty please?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Questions I hope the trial will answer...
> ...



I don't believe that anyone who is casing a robbery is going to stand in the yard in daylight and do it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

I also wonder if Trayvon's outer garment had a "stellate" tear in it at the point of entry of that bullet?

If present, that might well confirm virtual contact at the time of the shot.

EDIT.

Found it:







I am not clear that this would qualify as a "stellate" type tear.  Of course, I dunno if it would take that form in such fabric, either.

The experts will reveal some interesting testimony, I expect.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.

As you know, Zim was very familiar with this police department. They didn't even put him in handcuffs after he just admitted TO SHOOTING A KID TO DEATH!

They walked him in the station like he was the son of a local judge!

Wait a minute..

HE IS THE SON OF A LOCAL JUDGE!

Therefore, who's to say if proper due diligence was taken with ALL THINGS surrounding the case?

Including the autopsy?


But that's just preposterous huh?

Utterly ridiculous.

Impossible huh?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, oh boy. If only we all could garner this sympathy from killing unarmed kids in the night after told not to engage! LMAO!
> ...



I wish you'd quit being a bitch to this guy.  It does not reflect well on you.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

All I'm saying is that TM didn't deserve to die like that, and it could've easily been avoided, but GZ pushed the envelope, and is the catalyst in this tragic death.

Therefore, I believe he should somehow pay for his inciting the whole thing.

Was he really watching the neighborhood and concerned about crime?

Yes.

Did he plan to kill TM?

No.

But he did. And a person shouldn't be killed, and NOTHING happen.

THAT'S

ALL

I'm

SAYING!!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.
> 
> As you know, Zim was very familiar with this police department. They didn't even put him in handcuffs after he just admitted TO SHOOTING A KID TO DEATH!
> 
> ...



Son of a local judge?  I didn't know that.  Tell me more.  Constable, I think.  Same thing, though.  He got special treatment.  That's for sure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.
> 
> As you know, Zim was very familiar with this police department. They didn't even put him in handcuffs after he just admitted TO SHOOTING A KID TO DEATH!
> 
> ...




When you have nothing, goobers like you always go for the conspiracy theory shit.

Like being the son of a judge would make a doctor performing a routine autopsy alter evidence.

Yeah.



And, oh yeah, Mr. Accurate.  His pop is a FORMER judge.  Now THERE'S a compelling reason for a scientist to alter evidence.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.
> 
> As you know, Zim was very familiar with this police department. They didn't even put him in handcuffs after he just admitted TO SHOOTING A KID TO DEATH!
> 
> ...



Fact check:

Robert J. Zimmerman served as a full-time magistrate from 2000-2006. Please be advised that in Virginia magistrates are judicial officers, but they are not considered "judges" and do not possess trial jurisdiction. More detailed information on the role of the magistrate in Virginia is available on Virginia's Judicial System Website .


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would be interested to hear any reasonable theory of how Zimmerman got his nose broken, his skull evidently smacked onto the sidewalk hard enough to cause the wounds seen on the back of his head AND the gun muzzle being only maybe ~ 4 to 6 inches from Trayvon's chest at the moment the gun got fired without those facts supporting Zimmerman's account.




Zimmerman's account from multiple examples (written, audio, and video reenactment) is that Martin was on top of him in the process and they were in a close proximity struggle at the time Zimmerman pulled and fired his weapon:

1.  *Bullet Trajectory:* See image below.  Zimmerman described the struggle occurring in this type of configuration.  Martin on top of and straddling Martin.  Zimmerman's firearm was holstered on the right side, back of his body.  Zimmerman said that Martin grabbed for the gun in the holster.  First of all how would Martin have known the gun was there under Zimmerman's jacket.  Secondly Zimmerman would have had to get his arm under Martin's leg.  Finally, take a moment and close your eyes and think of the articulation of a persons shoulder, elbow, and wrist.  Now, the autopsy report shows that the bullet travel was straight into Martins chest (in other words perpendicular to the plane of the chest and not at an angle either up/down or left/right).  Pulling a weapon from a hip holstered weapon, the most natural movement would result in the weapons being placed against the attackers side shooting up.  Having to manipulate the weapon between the bodies, lift it to be level with the chest, and then bending the wrists "down" (i.e. toward your own feet) is a very unnatural position for the arm.







2.  *Gun Shot Residue (GSR):*   When a weapon is discharge chemically laden smoke, partially burned gunpowder, microscopic lead particles are ejected down the barrel and out through the ejection port (for semi-automatics) or around the cylinders (revolvers).  Now if Zimmerman was below Martin and their chests were in close proximity then discharging a firearm between then is going to provide a fairly close proximity of Zimmerman's cloths to the source of of GSR (in other words the fired gun).  Forensic examination of Zimmerman's clothing showed no GSR on Zimmerman's jacket front or on the front of the sleeves.  There was GSR on Zimmerman's hands.  Not having GSR on the clothing indicates Zimmerman's arm was extended at the time the shot was fired.​

Such an evaluation of forensic evidence in the case, remember discovery says "this and this" is reported, it does not require information on what expert witnesses are going to testify to, could undermine Zimmerman's story.  The two items above could be indicative of Zimmerman having pushed Martin off, establishing separation between the two (even with both are on the ground) and the weapon being fired with full arm extension (lack of GSR) and the reasonable trajectory to achieve penetration perpendicular to the plane of the Martin's chest.  **IF** the prosecution were to make such a case, then in addition to portraying Zimmerman as the creator of the events that night, they would be making a case that his self-defense claim ended when he generated separation because Martin couldn't be beating his head at that point.  But Zimmerman drew and fired anyway.

It's been awhile since I read all the witness statements, but I don't think there was one that had a clear view at the time the weapon was discharged.



>>>>


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Magistrate, Constable, Judge.

When you're a truck driver like TM's dad, and a young kid from a minority... those are men in power compared to you.

And then the son of one of these powerful men kills your child and is not even attested.

Come on.

Something was fishy about this case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Magistrate, Constable, Judge.
> 
> When you're a truck driver like TM's dad, and a young kid from a minority... those are men in power compared to you.
> 
> ...



Virginia.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.
> ...



They are part of the _good ole boy network._


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaching


----------



## Tink (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.
> 
> As you know, Zim was very familiar with this police department. They didn't even put him in handcuffs after he just admitted TO SHOOTING A KID TO DEATH!
> 
> ...


I thought his dad was a judge in VA that's not local.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Does anyone else see it as odd that a teenager would charge and tr when her was a stone's throw from his house and unarmed?

When is the last time you charged someone that was packing?

y to fight a man with a gun


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

My bad, he wasn't local.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder if his pop was a cop or prosecutor before taking the bench.

Even out of state, certain fraternities have pull.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> My bad, he wasn't local.



And he was a magistrate - not a judge.

They are not the same thing.

Sorry, the lack of actual facts is annoying me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

Tink said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying that pictures lie, what I'm saying is that they didn't handle this investigation professionally with the gravity it warranted.
> ...



 Shhhhh!  Someone on here might say his dad flew down here at the very minute all this happened to try and validate the turtleshit he/she is dumping on the forum. Oh wait! It might also be claimed that the authorities were paid to write and say everything they did. (Damn! How are they going to come up with a slop story for the witness corroboration of the events?)


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

While y'all acting like I'm crazy...

Meanwhile...

A kid was killed.

No arrest was made.

THEN

after a NATIONWIDE UPROAR...

The D.A. filed MURDER charges.


Shhhhhhhhh!!! 

King Solomon is crazy.



Well.... please explain this monumental reversal of judgement.


SMH


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Magistrate, Constable, Judge.
> 
> When you're a truck driver like TM's dad, and a young kid from a minority... those are men in power compared to you.
> 
> ...



Come on po It.  Spit it out.  It's all about 'white privilege.'  You know you are dying to say it.


SS


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

And in the midst of this reversal of judgement, therein lies the spawning ground of doubt, corruption, discrimination, bias, and prejudice.

Giving life to a vote of No Confidence concerning the tales spun by the defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Crusader rabbit needs to be ignored off the forum.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> And in the midst of this reversal of judgement, therein lies the spawning ground of doubt, corruption, discrimination, bias, and prejudice.
> 
> Giving life to a vote of No Confidence concerning the tales spun by the defense.



Conviction is not built of 'doubt.'  That would be acquittal.  Thanks for playing.  Now poet, go home.  100 posts your first day (hohoho) are too many.



SS


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

It was whites who I saw marching across the country with ethnicities running the gamut that led to GZ's arrest.

As far as white privilege....

GZ is not white.

He's mixed.

Race may have played a part in this, but it is unwise to presume that whites will not judge fairly.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> It was whites who I saw marching across the country with ethnicities running the gamut that led to GZ's arrest.
> 
> As far as white privilege....
> 
> ...



I would say 'nice try' but that was pathetic.  We know you are a sock.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine, while you deliver scathing critiques concerning my grasp of legalese, I can't help but notice your aversion to directly answering my inquiries, or your artful way of picking which ones you choose to recognize.

Just saying.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 13, 2013)

What is a sock?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Sunshine, while you deliver scathing critiques concerning my grasp of legalese, I can't help but notice your aversion to directly answering my inquiries, or your artful way of picking which ones you choose to recognize.
> 
> Just saying.



I have no plan whatsoever of taking you any more seriously that I took po It or crusader rabbit.  So, there, now you share an issue with the hand that's up your ass.  How revealing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > It was whites who I saw marching across the country with ethnicities running the gamut that led to GZ's arrest.
> ...



I just figured out your signature file...

Wow.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Yeah, go to the links.  They are still there, just click the little arrows.  Two more overt threats on my life by him have been removed.  I learned in my early days as a nurse in a psych hospital to keep threats on file for investigation should anything ever happen to me or mine.  They are tucked away in my locked box.  



SS


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

That guy that calls himself 'poet' has made himself so vile that no one will countenance him, so I think he just tucked tail and ran and came back as that shadowy figure.


SS


----------



## numan (Jun 13, 2013)

'

Is it time to start taking bets on when someone will finally write something connected to the Zimmerman Trial?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Who do you think you are?  The forum godess.?

Talk about ass whackery.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Does anyone else see it as odd that a teenager would charge and tr when her was a stone's throw from his house and unarmed?
> 
> When is the last time you charged someone that was packing?
> 
> y to fight a man with a gun



Trayvon was into fighting. And how would Martin know Zimmerman was packing?

*Attorneys for alleged murderer George Zimmerman are now arguing that text messages sent by 17-year-old victim Trayvon Martin - in which he describes being 'angry' following a fight with another teen - the night he was fatally shot by Zimmerman should be heard by a potential jury because it's 'relevant to [Martin's] emotional state,' and would strengthen the defense's claim that Martin was the aggressor in the struggle that ultimately took his life.

'He got mo hits cause in da 1st round,' Martin says in a November 2011 text message, apparently in reference to a fight he'd been in prior to his run-in with Zimmerman. 'He had me on da ground nd I couldnt do ntn.'

According to Zimmerman's attorneys, 'this is relevant to Mr. Martins overall demeanor that day and relevant to his emotional state,' according to a new court filing by Zimmerman's attorneys.

 It goes on to say that the text messages 'may assist the jury in understanding why Trayvon Martin chose to hide and then confront George Zimmerman rather than simply going home.'

*

'No angel': George Zimmerman's attorneys want to villainize Trayvon Martin with photos of him smoking pot, texts about fighting | Mail Online


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else see it as odd that a teenager would charge and tr when her was a stone's throw from his house and unarmed?
> ...



Which has been a big ?? for me.  He was running and had a head start on Z (see 911 call) why didn't he just run on home, he could have been in the door and done! in that amount of time.  I don't get that, it's not like Z could have over taken him with the start on him.   So... what was that there in the middle - ??


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Middle meaning end of 911 call and when the next 911 call picks up (neighbor).


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



I know. Why not just walk swiftly home?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



That's been a what?  On the 911 call, Z says, he's running heading toward the back exit (where his dad's house is located), then he's huffing like he's following, but TM had that start on him, so did he wait for him?   How did he not make it home?  What was that there in the middle - that's pretty key.  And what you said above (and other things I've read on "state of mind, character" that are not to be allowed) also could help explain that middle part that no one knows what happened.  At least could give some clues.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

I think the GF's call testimony is going to be fairly - okay - super duper slanted after this past year and the publicity, pressure, etc.  It would take one strong girl to stand up to that and say what was really said on that call without it being tainted.   That call was in that middle unknown part.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> That guy that calls himself 'poet' has made himself so vile that no one will countenance him, so I think he just tucked tail and ran and came back as that shadowy figure.
> 
> 
> SS



Good morning sunshine...I know its evening, but it doesnt sound as good.....

Hello forum!  Im catching up on the posts...do you guys have this case solved yet?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > That guy that calls himself 'poet' has made himself so vile that no one will countenance him, so I think he just tucked tail and ran and came back as that shadowy figure.
> ...



Unfortunately no, it's become the Agenda Trial rather than the Zimmerman Trial.

Maybe you can help me fix that and we can have some good old fashioned Perry Mason moments.  ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

[MENTION=43922]millyvanilly[/MENTION] - are you here?

Perry Mason moment?  Jump in anytime.


----------



## Zona (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I never thought "We don't need you to do that" was a direct order to stand down - at all.  Way too much being made of that comment by the dispatcher.  It was a suggestion, at best.  IMHO


  [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION], what was he asking him  not do?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43922]millyvanilly[/MENTION] - are you here?
> 
> Perry Mason moment?  Jump in anytime.



More like Flea Bailey.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought "We don't need you to do that" was a direct order to stand down - at all.  Way too much being made of that comment by the dispatcher.  It was a suggestion, at best.  IMHO
> ...



I'm agreeing with Santy  [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] on this. (annddd everything)  There's been a ton of talk about "he was told he was told, blah blah", but in reality, the dispatcher said "ok, we don't need you to do that".  And that was it.  Then again, Z said cops meet me at mailbox, then said have them call me - so he sounded like he changed his mind and was going to go see where TM ran to or spot him and not be at the mailbox (tell them to call me) - but then again - other foot - TM had already ran heading toward the back exit (where dad's house is) and should have made it before Z and all that middle stuff happened.  Those middle missing few minutes are key.   Part of the GF call is in those missing minutes and her testimony will be questionable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

So it's the mystery of that Middle Part....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

Between the drop of the 911 dispatcher hanging up (dammit!) and the neighbor 911 call picking up.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Witness #8 Files: Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


The above is two audio interviews with Witness #8 (a.k.a Dee Dee or "The Girlfriend").  The extent of her testimony is pretty much unknown right now, you can expect the defense to file a motion to exclude her testimony as hearsay.  I doubt if they will be able to keep her off the stand as she can still testify as to the time and duration of the call, she will also be able to testify about what she heard Zimmerman say.  The question is will she be allowed to relay what she says Martin said to her, that is the hearsay question.

I'm not quite sure how to say this, but to me she doesn't sound like an effective communicator and I'm not sure if she will play well with the jury.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Woot! Thanks!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I agree on the hearsay and that she lacks communication skills.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Hello all !
> I have just come back from being out of town. I now have my grand kids for the summer.



Hi Feisty,

Did you have a fun trip? Have fun with the grands!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Unless #SKYNET was involved, her testimony is going to be.... Um one sided, shall I say?  Plus 1 year of being in the direct eye of JJ, AP, BO, the family, Justice Dept, FBI, et. al and al and al... what is her testimony actually worth - I'm calling hearsay, big time.  
Hopefully Judge No Way will give one to the defense this one to the defense.  They need something to go their way.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43922]millyvanilly[/MENTION] - are you here?
> 
> Perry Mason moment?  Jump in anytime.



Yes, I am here but at the moment I am still trying to catch up after being out all day.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought "We don't need you to do that" was a direct order to stand down - at all.  Way too much being made of that comment by the dispatcher.  It was a suggestion, at best.  IMHO
> ...



The dispatcher asked if GZ was following TM.  GZ said he was and the dispatcher said "We don't need you to do that".  Dispatcher did NOT say "Stop doing that", or "Don't do that".  He said it wasn't necessary for GZ to follow TM, basically.  It's semantics.  But it wasn't a command from law enforcement to "stand down" or to stop following TM, IMO.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43922]millyvanilly[/MENTION] - are you here?
> ...



Hey milly...me too...catching up....this is gonna be a fun one...we will enjoy it...and we will solve this case too you just wait and see and help too....right testy?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 13, 2013)

Didn't she say she went to the hospital, and it was found out later that she never did?  

Also, isn't it a rule, that if a witness has been proven untruthful with part of their testimony, the jury can throw out their entire testimony?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I'm voting it is just semantics, but it was meant as a command, "Stand Down." Teachers always use the term, Johnny, I *need* you to sit down NOW.  There is no misunderstanding that it is a command.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yes, when the teacher is speaking to a 10 year-old.  This is a 9-1-1 dispatcher trying to keep a private citizen safe in a possibly dangerous situation.  If he wanted GZ to stop, he should have just said to stop following him in no uncertain terms.  I wouldn't harp on it but it's becoming such a sticking point in this case that I wanted to share my opinion.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Didn't she say she went to the hospital, and it was found out later that she never did?
> 
> Also, isn't it a rule, that if a witness has been proven untruthful with part of their testimony, the jury can throw out their entire testimony?




#1 Nobodies testified yet.  They are still in jury selection.

#2 I believe that the hospital question, you can check the Prosecutes interview above, was "Did you go to the hospital or somewhere?", the response was "Yes".  Unless we have a case of Schroeder's cat, she was in fact either at the hospital or somewhere.  You are either here or somewhere.  

#3 At this point the only one the Judge in the case has found to have provided false testimony was Zimmerman.  It's right there in the decision as a result of Zimmerman lying to the court during the first bail process.  So you are saying the jury should throw out all of what Zimmerman said?

#4 Once the case has been released to the jury and they are in deliberation each member of the jury is free to believe everything a witness (or the defendent) said, none of what a witness (or defendant) said, or selected part of what a witness (or defendant) said.  That's kind of what juries do.  So if they choose not to believe that Zimmerman left a lighted street and walked past houses with garage lights on next to the house numbers in front to go behind the houses into a darkened area to find "street signs" or "house numbers" they are free to not believe that.



>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Didn't she say she went to the hospital, and it was found out later that she never did?
> 
> Also, isn't it a rule, that if a witness has been proven untruthful with part of their testimony, the jury can throw out their entire testimony?



Yes they can...or they can take it in part....Thats in the judges instructions just before they deliberate.  

Its more of an individual juror thing on what testimony they give credible or not.  Of course a juror in deliberations using a lie against a witness to explain their position would carry some weight you would think.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Excellent post...analyzing both sides...you will put pieces together faster than others who dont...nice...thats my partna!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 13, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Listening to these now...thanks WW.  So I can tell testy how to feel about it...lol.


----------



## animallover (Jun 13, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Lol...hey 25


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



 most recent photos show grass stains on the back of zimmermans clothes 

and grass stains on martins knees


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> 3. Guess what? Because the police department failed to investigate thoroughly ASAP, we can't get a proper analysis of TM's injuries to compare them too corroborate Zim's LIES!
> 
> How convenient!



what 

a complete autopsy of martin was done 

as well as lab work on all items of both martin and zimmerman


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



the lab called it a contact shot 

http://cfnews13.com/content/dam/news/static/cfnews13/documents/FDLE-Lab-report.pdf


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Florida?  Oh hell yes, I do love a circus.
> 
> Bring on the donkeys.








liberal on top


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

As I very much hope the jury will ALSO do, I intend to wait and see the evidence.  At the moment, I'm inclined to think he's not guilty, but I'm well aware that I've hardly gotten the complete story from either side.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Two to three weeks for jury selection.
> 
> I remember the last time I had jury duty.  It was a federal case of ttwo men murding a sailor.
> 
> ...



That question is the reason I'm always out of jury duty before lunchtime.  For some reason, defense lawyers are leery of jurors who've been witnesses against a defendant who ended up executed.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Well, to show just how fair it is, the judge just vetoed all the defense requests to show Martin's past actions which are germane to his character.
> ...



Wow.  Can you work a little harder to be obtuse?  I've seen bowling balls that are sharper than this.

An aggressive and/or violent personality supports the possibility that Martin instigated the confrontation with Zimmerman, as Zimmerman claims.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

i just want a fair trial 

hopefully those wanting on the jury with an agenda 

will be weeded out


----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

I think one of them actually said they never missed an episode of CSI and they was asked if they knew it was just a tv show and not reality.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Any chance the judge will do the right thing and throw the case out of his courtroom?



Not a chance in Hell, given all this media attention.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Who?


----------



## animallover (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> i just want a fair trial
> 
> hopefully those wanting on the jury with an agenda
> 
> will be weeded out



I agree totally. Hope its fair and I do believe I would like to see all the evidence in the trial and all before I said guilty or not guilty.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> i just want a fair trial
> 
> hopefully those wanting on the jury with an agenda
> 
> will be weeded out



Same here.  I would like to see fairness with our critiques in here also.  Fair and logical debate....there are good and bad on both sides.  Lets make sure we all look at all sides...it makes for the best problem solving.  

Jon, you are very good at this already as many are.  Im working on it...lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> As I very much hope the jury will ALSO do, I intend to wait and see the evidence.  At the moment, I'm inclined to think he's not guilty, but I'm well aware that I've hardly gotten the complete story from either side.



Hi cecilie...alot of our debate is going on in the thread "Zimmerman Trial"...I hope you will engage over there also.  One more logical thinker always helps.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

I still think *the biggest thing in this case* is going to be what happened when Z was approached by Trayvon...if he went for his gun or phone and then was charged by Trayvon, then my whole opinion on this case turns immediately. Im putting myself in Trayvons situation when I say that.

*In the initial interrogation of Mr Z*, he states that he was punched just after or while he was going for his phone in his pocket...it turns out that that is where his holster was also, so if he is reaching for something in that area, then IMO trayvon may have been right in charging him before Mr Z could get whatever he was reaching for.

Mr Z says he was reaching for his phone...Im not sure I believe that from watching his interrogation tape.  We will see how much the prosecution team presses this, but if they do press it, then IMO Mr Z is in some big trouble.

I think the prosecution and the Trayvon supporters would do well in taking race out of the picture and concentrating on the "reaching" that George admits to in his interrogation.  I think a jury will be inclined to consider trays move an act of self defense if they do concentrate on this initial reaction or panic by Mr Z.

This is America and everyone has a right to a fair trial....but if tray was acting in self defense, then he didnt get a fair trial did he...hell he was executed on the spot.  Sorry, but that initial reaction says it all to me...i will need to be convinced one way or the other based on the evidence each side brings pertaining to that matter.

1) I don't care if Mr Z was suspicious...he has that right for whatever reason he chooses to be suspicious. 

No one has the right to tell him what he can be suspicious of and what he cant...its irrelevant.  He is a Neighborhood Watch Captain in a area that had recent robberies...he has a right to be suspicious as does any other neighbor.

*On the other hand:*

2) I dont care that Trayvon circled back and asked someone he thought was following him what the problem was...i would expect that and I would do the same...he asked the question...whats wrong with that?  You are following me...why?  seems logical to me...who wouldnt do the same?

So there you go...*.one had the right to be suspicious the other had the right to ask why he was being followed*.  Now, what happened immediately after that?  The initial confrontation.  According to george he immediately went reaching for his pockets....when he did he was charged by trayvon.  Now the question is who is acting in self defense at that point?

I would like to hear everyones take...lets leave race out of it on both sides...it wont get anyone anywhere with regards to the actual facts and events in this case.  Lets keep it on whats relevant...someone died and someone is being tried....one or the other or both were acting in self defense...but who was acting in self defense first?  Trayvon or George?

George says he was reaching for a phone...thats fine...*it would be more fine* if there didnt happen to be a gun in a holster in the same spot he was reaching.  If no gun there, then fine....but if it turns out there is a gun (which there was indisputably), then you have some splainin to do, which he will be given that chance.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Witness #8 Files: Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles
> 
> 
> The above is two audio interviews with Witness #8 (a.k.a Dee Dee or "The Girlfriend").  The extent of her testimony is pretty much unknown right now, you can expect the defense to file a motion to exclude her testimony as hearsay.  I doubt if they will be able to keep her off the stand as she can still testify as to the time and duration of the call, she will also be able to testify about what she heard Zimmerman say.  The question is will she be allowed to relay what she says Martin said to her, that is the hearsay question.
> ...




DAYTONA BEACH, Fla. (WOFL FOX 35 ORLANDO) 
-Posted: Jun 03, 2013 3:23 PM PDT
 Updated: Jun 10, 2013 3:23 PM PD

George Zimmerman has won an appeal to depose an attorney for Trayvon Martin's family.

The Fifth District Court of Appeals on Monday ruled that Zimmerman is entitled to take a limited deposition of Benjamin Crump, to inquire as to the substance of Crump's interview with a girlfriend of Trayvon Martin.  The girlfriend, referred to as Witness 8, was on the phone with the 17-year-old Martin moments before he was shot and could potentially be a crucial witness for the prosecution. 

Read more: Zimmerman attorneys can depose Crump over Witness 8 interview - FOX 35 News Orlando


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Witness #8 Files: Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles
> ...



since her written account is much different then her recorded testimony


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

animallover said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > i just want a fair trial
> ...



i am going to try and watch as much as i can from live feeds (non news) sites 

and see how it goes 

plus a couple of sites to recap what i missed while working


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > i just want a fair trial
> ...



thanks 

did you get to see the juror E7 that got thrown out for his face book postings


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

the court Announced  that the  Jury Will Be sequestered for the duration of trial

which means the court defense and state agree that the trial will last two to four weeks 

not four to six weeks or more


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yes...I did...can you say AWKWARD?  Is he the same one that said he didnt even have a face book?

The attorney or the Judge (cant remember) is like...I dont need you to explain the details of what you wrote...i just need you to confirm or deny that that is you.

hes like ummm...uh...ummm...uh.  Its amazing how bad some want to get on the jury.  There was one lady I heard...she sounded a little older...but she was like dead honest and seemed like a good juror for both sides.  

I havnt really been listening to the juror selections, but Im anxious for the trial to start.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



That's my nickname for the Bernster and his sidekick that was an a$$hole questioning Frenchie last week just for the sake of being an a$$hole.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yeah he was and he is out

the honest lady is still in (Juror E81)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

The judge is wearing down and we have only just begun.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Tess, is there court on Monday?

What do you think of Troy's assessment a page ago?  Think that reaching action, for whatever no matter, was your missing middle that will explain TM's assault against GZ?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tess, is there court on Monday?
> 
> What do you think of Troy's assessment a page ago?  Think that reaching action, for whatever no matter, was your missing middle that will explain TM's assault against GZ?



Yes, I'm waiting to hear if she's going to do hearings again tomorrow.

I have been back there yet, work/work.

>>Racial breakdown of 23 viable jurors: 14 white females, 3 white males, 3 black females, 1 black male, 1 Hispanic man, 1 Asian female.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What's this?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tess, is there court on Monday?
> 
> What do you think of Troy's assessment a page ago?  Think that reaching action, for whatever no matter, was your missing middle that will explain TM's assault against GZ?



IDK on that middle part, I'm still trying to figure out and piece together what that scenario may have been.   There's two opposing ways that could have gone down in my mind and I'm waiting for that one thing that's going to make me fall off the fence one way or the other.  Hopefully that "thing" is coming.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Another juror that doesn't know squat (sigh).


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Another juror that doesn't know squat (sigh).



Hey...testy...this juror is full of it.  I could be wrong...seems like she is minimizing stuff that she normally wouldnt.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Another juror that doesn't know squat (sigh).
> ...



That's been their standard operating procedure with few exceptions.  I wouldn't want my fate in their hands.

I'd rather gamble on the judge...even this judge.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Agreed.  This prosp juror is too _clueless_ to be real.  She actually said she "makes sure to stay away from current events", like that's her personal policy.  Really?  OK, don't dwell on depressive stuff but to actively bury your head in the sand sounds ridiculous.  This was going on in her own backyard.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

In this day and age of e communications it is riddiculious to assume that there are people who have not heard about this case.

Actually, if they do happen to pick a jury of people who know nothing about it, then they would have to be the dumbest morons on the planet.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

She's a smartass.  Who posts a photo of yourself with your jury duty summons on FB?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Like...she posted her jury summons on facebook...when MOM asked her why?  She said it was just something to do...yeah right...she was high fiving everyone in the room and bragging about it I'll bet like she won the the jury lottery...lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Agreed.  This prosp juror is too _clueless_ to be real.  She actually said she "makes sure to stay away from current events", like that's her personal policy.  Really?  OK, don't dwell on depressive stuff but to actively bury your head in the sand sounds ridiculous.  This was going on in her own backyard.



I heard that...good Im not crazy...she is downplaying stuff.  She stays away from current events but she posts her jury summons...lol.

Women should be good at reading this lady...so Ill listen to you and testy on this one.  You two seem to have a lock on her already.  Women are good at reading one another.  Thats me gender profiling I guess...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

With male jurors...all you have to do is listen for them making it all about themselves...I I I I I I I.

Like this guy...trying to convince everyone he withholds judgment...even the news puts their spin on it...lol.  This guy is performing like he knows what they want to hear.  Hes on the big stage and he doesnt want to screw it up...he cant wait to go home and tell everyone he made it.

Take the male juror that is short and to the point and only answers the question without explaining, expounding and bloviating.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

This jury selection exercise really emphasizes how important it is to make a good first impression.  Not saying these little snippets mean much, but some people sound shifty and some people sound open and honest, just by listening to their voices alone.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Good deflection of my question.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

The Zimmerman attorneys are onto this guy...you could tell by the first statement of the attorney...basically telling him they dont need him to explain and that there is other questioning that he can do that....lol...he did it in a nice way.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This jury selection exercise really emphasizes how important it is to make a good first impression.  Not saying these little snippets mean much, but some people sound shifty and some people sound open and honest, just by listening to their voices alone.



I just want to yell "FOUL!" on this whole thing.  Everybody knows, everybody has an opinion, it's impossible to determine who has an agenda, who is lying and who is on the up and up with any accuracy.

This is an impossible feat.  It's not fair. 

They need to file change of venue.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

What is with this guy?  Sparring with the attorneys?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

The problem with change of venue is, I think they know that anywhere in Florida is going to be the same thing, but the demographics of Seminole are slightly better than other areas of the state, so maybe out of the frying pan and into the fire with moving.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I just want to yell "FOUL!" on this whole thing.  Everybody knows, everybody has an opinion, it's impossible to determine who has an agenda, who is lying and who is on the up and up with any accuracy.
> 
> This is an impossible feat.  It's not fair.
> 
> They need to file change of venue.



I wonder if another venue in FL would be any better?  Guess better than this, but the hoodie rallies were held all over the US.  

This guy is a snot.  Let. Him. Go.  ugh


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What is with this guy?  Sparring with the attorneys?



This is one of those guys that thinks he is the smartest one in the room.  He likes to hear himself speak also...but is not good at reading how other people are reading him...thinks he fools with his words.  He considers himself well spoken...lol.

He is absolutely full of it...his family and friends withhold judgment also like him and they have little or no opinion also....lol...YET his friends and family all contacted him that he might be in this jury selection because he was up for jury duty...lol.  They are all probably sitting around the tv going...GOOD ANSWER...LOL...GOOD ANSWER...LOL.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to yell "FOUL!" on this whole thing.  Everybody knows, everybody has an opinion, it's impossible to determine who has an agenda, who is lying and who is on the up and up with any accuracy.
> ...



No, I posted that above after I thought about it for a sec.  lol

NEXT!  on this guy.  WOW, he's reminding me of JoJo with the hair splitting/word mincing and sparring. 

Weird.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

"none of my family and friends really have an opinion"  

BULLSHIT.

This is the most opinionated trial ever.  Just look at this forum and these people don't even live in the middle of the protests, etc.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Agreed - Tess and 25!  

Funny how both of you have him pegged just like Arias!  He is very similar in many ways.  Too funny!

He's only concerned with things that directly affect him, like the tsunamis in Japan or the earthquakes in China and not with cases like this.  When he works in a restaurant affected by the protests.  oooooooK


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh Lordy, did he just say that?

This involves... "Mr. Z and Mr. M and that there was a shooting, but that's all I know".

At least TRY to sound believable.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

OMG...the attorney is playing to his ego..."The buck stops with you basically"...lol.  Like you are a very important person arent you?  lol.  

Like...


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to yell "FOUL!" on this whole thing.  Everybody knows, everybody has an opinion, it's impossible to determine who has an agenda, who is lying and who is on the up and up with any accuracy.
> ...



Is _hoodie rallies_ code for _****** rallies?_


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

He's about to get tripped up here....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Don't be a dick.  During many of the rallies people wore hoodies ALL the people in the rallies and marches.  They were called "hoodie rallies".

That wasn't code for anything- that's all on you.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Clearly NOT a defense juror.  

He's snippy and snide.  Kudos to West for keeping his cool.  I couldn't do that.  I just want to tell this kid, "Hey, just answer the questions you little twerp.  Leave the attitude outside cuz you sound like a fool."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Clearly NOT a defense juror.
> 
> He's snippy and snide.  Kudos to West for keeping his cool.  I couldn't do that.  I just want to tell this kid, "Hey, just answer the questions you little twerp.  Leave the attitude outside cuz you sound like a fool."



He's waiting him out til he trips himself up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

This is what I meant a day or so ago...this twerp sure seems like he doesn't want to be here and hopes he's not chosen so WHY is he going to such stupid lengths to pretend he has no opinion and doesn't know anything about the case???

I think it's the politically correct thing to do, to say how unbiased you are and how open-minded you are.  I hate that.  I hate political correctness in any form as it is but this is so odd to me...the way the aura of this case has enveloped everyone not directly involved in it.  It's like some sort of massive fog is over everyone and no one can express themselves because it's just not proper or something.  LOL 

Am I crazy?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Nope, that's exactly what they're doing, hence I want to yell FOUL! at this whole exercise in "unfairness".  This is just all bull.  It's an impossible situation.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

I listened to the Anthony case jury selection and people had no problem coming forward and saying, Yup, I think she's guilty.  What gives with this case?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Clearly NOT a defense juror.
> 
> He's snippy and snide.  Kudos to West for keeping his cool.  I couldn't do that.  I just want to tell this kid, "Hey, just answer the questions you little twerp.  Leave the attitude outside cuz you sound like a fool."



Yep...he would not get along with other male jurors.  Hes an alpha male wanna be.  He runs a restaurant, has lots of family and friends...yet everyone either knows "not much" about the case or they all withhold judgment until all of the evidence is in...lol.

That must make for some very boring dinner conversations, buddy!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I listened to the Anthony case jury selection and people had no problem coming forward and saying, Yup, I think she's guilty.  What gives with this case?



Race
Media
Politics
Agenda
Biggest most covered trial - ever
President saying TM could be his son
Federal investigation on hate crime
Spike Lee

Should I go on?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I understand.  You were talking about _ those people._


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This is what I meant a day or so ago...this twerp sure seems like he doesn't want to be here and hopes he's not chosen so WHY is he going to such stupid lengths to pretend he has no opinion and doesn't know anything about the case???
> 
> I think it's the politically correct thing to do, to say how unbiased you are and how open-minded you are.  I hate that.  I hate political correctness in any form as it is but this is so odd to me...the way the aura of this case has enveloped everyone not directly involved in it.  It's like some sort of massive fog is over everyone and no one can express themselves because it's just not proper or something.  LOL
> 
> Am I crazy?



Nail on the head!  I disagree on his want to be on the jury...I think he wants it bad...he is very proud of himself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Axe!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I listened to the Anthony case jury selection and people had no problem coming forward and saying, Yup, I think she's guilty.  What gives with this case?
> ...



Yep...there is only one side bringing race into it...Martins side.  They dont need to, but they are.  Funny how hoodies are suggested to be racist and apply to blacks...yet Ive only heard the defense accuse of that...so to them hoodies means black...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

uh-oh, looks like they may have kept him.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Axe!



Did he get the axe, test?  I missed it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

25 - how could he have that attitude and think he would be chosen?  I think he just wanted to have his customers all hear him on TV.  Stupid ignorant fellow, he.

Tess - This is unbelievable!  There's nothing wrong with having an opinion, the question is whether than can set is aside and base their verdict solely on the evidence presented in court.  People know this.  They're in a politically correct fog in a place called Bizarroland.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> In this day and age of e communications it is riddiculious to assume that there are people who have not heard about this case.
> 
> Actually, if they do happen to pick a jury of people who know nothing about it, then they would have to be the dumbest morons on the planet.



Oh, I don't know.  During the whole OJ debacle, I made a concerted effort to avoid all coverage and discussion of the damned thing, and to know nothing about it, because I didn't WANT to know.

So it's possible to do, if you work at it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Axe!
> ...



Judge said we'll be with you shortly, may have made it through to the next round.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hey 25!  I refuse to get invested into any other trial as much as I was into the 3 hole wonder's trial.  That happened when it was too freaking cold and storming out to do anything else! lol 
 Plus, it seems when I am sitting at the computer, there is some kind of food sitting by the desk;  I don't know how that happens... but I put on 5 pounds during that trial.

Not happening again!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

"People who are protesting that the government is doing something wrong are usually being annoying"

Well that puts me squarely in the annoying corner.  lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25 - how could he have that attitude and think he would be chosen?  I think he just wanted to have his customers all hear him on TV.  Stupid ignorant fellow, he.
> 
> Tess - This is unbelievable!  There's nothing wrong with having an opinion, the question is whether than can set is aside and base their verdict solely on the evidence presented in court.  People know this.  They're in a politically correct fog in a place called Bizarroland.



Just speculation on my part...it sounds like he was being hyped up by friends and family that he could be on the jury....then his politically correct answers.  Yeah, he has an attitude, but he doesnt know how he comes off...he thinks he aced the test.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

>


If I got called for jury duty for this case and the lawyer asked me:

Lawyer: Have you heard anything about this case?

Me: Yes

Lawyer: Could you tell us what you know about it?

Me:  Do you have about 20 minutes for an answer?​


>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Now see this guy is totally different...I could have a beer with this guy.  No ego and kind of nervous...direct with answers and seems honest to me.  I bet hes a funny dude, too.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> If I got called for jury duty for this case and the lawyer asked me:
> ...



Id want you on the jury.  You would be a good one, imo.  I would just hope that you were on my side...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

apparently, this guy has some stuttering problems and by his posture may have some health problems - so what is sounding like nervousness, is that.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> If I got called for jury duty for this case and the lawyer asked me:
> ...



You're HIRED!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



LOL...omg...I munch too...crackers and kit kats for some reason. One thing about this case is that its a little more cut and dry to me...although more polarizing...for me it comes down to one thing...who holds the claim to self defense first....I need to see what evidence each side brings...but that is pretty much all i need to know.

Race being brought in is ridiculous and unneeded.  If the prosecution is good...Trayvon could win this case based solely on Zimmermans interrogation interview...and to me only about 2 minutes of that interview could say it all.  My opinion of course.

Well we miss you and I like you.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> apparently, this guy has some stuttering problems and by his posture may have some health problems - so what is sounding like nervousness, is that.



I agree...he kind of cracks me up...I like him.

Damnit...Im trying to tell you how to feel about him...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL - off the Tweeter:
@ tonyPipitone   O'Mara using "archetype" with a guy who does not know what "vacillate"  means?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not hot on this guy.  A bit naive perhaps?  IDK


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm not hot on this guy.  A bit naive perhaps?  IDK



Looks like from @ Tony in the courtroom, he's 23-25 and may have some physical issues.

Naive for sure, issues with commitment.

Have an opinion or a thought, dude.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

WHOOOOOPS!  Just got tripped up on stand your ground.

Why would he have scroogled stand your ground PRIOR to case?

Just woke up one day and decided to look that up?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

here it comes.....  the trip up part.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

This dude is cracking me up...cut him some slack...hes not used to this kind of stuff...lol.  Hes not real bright, but at least he knows it and is trying.  He may not be the best juror, but seems like a good guy to me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

That's not the problem - the problem is he is very inconsistent with his answers, red flag.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Thank you for that.  I enjoy the discussions and do watch trial coverage but not to the extent as before. Although, I will be very interested to  the Andrea Sneiderman (sp) trial.

I don't like the race card being played so hard by JJ and AS; it is uncalled for but that is how they operate. That may be the biggest reason I am not invested in this trial.

Toodles, I have peppers, more tomatoes and squash to plant.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

German, chinese, phillipino and spanish...now thats multiracial...3 of the 4...lol.

Alright so you guys are gonna axe my buddy...thanks alot!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> German, chinese, phillipino and spanish...now thats multiracial...3 of the 4...lol.
> 
> Alright so you guys are gonna axe my buddy...thanks alot!!



I don't think he's going to get it for cause, so unless someone uses a strike here...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Was out in the laundry room - anyone know what time are they coming back?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

1:40 I think.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It started with the _Welfare Cadillac._


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

So this lady sounds like a keeper so far...and what do the women around here think...whats your read ladies?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I dont know anything about the cadillac.  Whats funny to me is how everyone is jumping on this hoodie bandwagon...nothing was ever suggested that because he was wearing a hoodie that he was profiled...it has been completely fabricated by the media.  I mean what are people saying?...that he was profiled because he had a hoodie on...Mr Z never said that...it seems that its the other side associating the hoodie with black, therefore he was profiled because of it...its made up.  its not like Mr Z told the dispatcher  "uh oh, hes got a hoodie on he must be up to no good"...there was no mention of a hoodie.

Geraldo is the one who brought the hoodie up...suggesting that baggie pants and a hoodie is thug like and dont dress like that if you dont want to be followed.  Then everyone just ran with it and associated it to Mr Z.  Thats unfair.

It would be the same as if someone just came out and said he was wearing black sox, so thats what did it.  Why cant race be left out of it?  To me as soon as the race card is pulled it weakens the case in general.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Mr Zs side likes this lady is the vibe I get.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



That sounds like evidence favorable to the defense.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




I doubt if anyone denies there was an altercation.

How do those stains show who started it?


>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

The witness up there now...black male...the Prosecution wants him bad...the defense will be trying to get him eliminated.  He found out about the rallies thru MSNBC....not good...they are the ones that fabricated evidence to incite anger on the side of Trayvon...if I was the prosecution I would want him off the jury...he just referenced al sharpton...another strike.

He just mentioned Stand Your Ground Law being applied correctly to this case....this is not a SYG case...its self defense...this guy is getting all of his info from MSNBC...hes in the martin column pretty soundly and it would be difficult to get him to sway...prosecution will not want him at all...they will strike him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



http://cfnews13.com/content/dam/news/static/cfnews13/documents/FDLE-Lab-report.pdf AT pdf page 19 of 21.  The analysis report says that the residue and physical effects were *"consistent with" a contact shot.*

I find that ^ pretty compelling.  

Since it only says "consistent with," there is a pretty fair chance that the prosecution will seek to parse that finding.  But, I doubt they will press it too far.  A pretty good set of underlying scientific bases exist for the scientific conclusion reported; and I suspect that the prosecutor will not want to highlight the essentially inescapable conclusion.  

It is highly significant scientific/forensic physical evidence for the defense, though.  

*It AT LEAST corroborates Zimmerman's account and does nothing to support any other view of the evidence.*  Zimmerman didn't light the kid up from a distance.  With the wound evidence on Zimmerman, the grass evidence on Martin's pants and Zimmerman's jacket, and with the close contact nature of the gunshot, it is really not reasonable to believe anything other than that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman at the moment Zimmerman fired the shot.  Plus, it also looks damn likely that Zimmerman *was* getting a beat down.

The defense of "justification" looks strong.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

This was the guy yesterday that went on and on about no opinion and the judge stopped it and said "is this your post?"

WHOOPSIE!!

Escorted out by a deputy.

Deputies escort dismissed George Zimmerman juror from courthouse | News - Home


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Mr Zs side likes this lady is the vibe I get.



WTH happened with her?  I got on a conf call, she was doing good and they went to sidebar and took her out - did she say something for cause or did she go through?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Tony Pipitone: 
 Dismissed juror was being confrontational with media and may have wanted to confront defense about its uncovering his posting, according to a Local 6 producer. 

Juror who was previously dismissed from #GeorgeZimmerman case for Facebook posts returns to courthouse, trespassed by deputies.

That regarding the escorted out juror (above).

Let the trial drama begin!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Like this guy.  Very thoughtful and honest.  May have an agenda but I like him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

That's his photo.

http://cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201306/phpr31aguimage.jpg

Note to self:  If juror notice comes in mail, crumple in ball, set on fire, pretend like I never saw it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Like this guy.  Very thoughtful and honest.  May have an agenda but I like him.



Me too.  So far, so good.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Whoa!  25 and I have mostly opposite impressions of these potentials.  Love to hear other's thoughts.  See, I like this guy.  At least he's saying he listen to the evidence.  Knowing my gut reaction on things sometimes, he's probably a Black Panther on weekends!  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The witness up there now...black male...the Prosecution wants him bad...the defense will be trying to get him eliminated.  He found out about the rallies thru MSNBC....not good...they are the ones that fabricated evidence to incite anger on the side of Trayvon...if I was the prosecution I would want him off the jury...he just referenced al sharpton...another strike.
> 
> He just mentioned Stand Your Ground Law being applied correctly to this case....this is not a SYG case...its self defense...this guy is getting all of his info from MSNBC...hes in the martin column pretty soundly and it would be difficult to get him to sway...prosecution will not want him at all...they will strike him.



Yes, but he's very thoughtful and he's very consistent with his answers.

He's good.  So far, so good, unless he slips.  The longer they talk the better the chance of a slip.

KEEPER.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

Oopsie...Jim Crow and African-American male death population.

AXE


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Whoa!  25 and I have mostly opposite impressions of these potentials.  Love to hear other's thoughts.  See, I like this guy.  At least he's saying he listen to the evidence.  Knowing my gut reaction on things sometimes, he's probably a Black Panther on weekends!  LOL



I've been pretty much with you.  As soon as they start with the "don't know nothing", contradictions and slippery thing, they lose me.

This guy has been consistent, very bright.  I like him.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

I should be watching, except just listening, because I can't tell whether they're keepers or not based on the after-questioning sidebars.  I'll just listen to Tess' report.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oopsie...Jim Crow and African-American male death population.
> 
> AXE



Shit!  I was on the phone what did he say?  I left right before when he was talking about AA deaths higher - which is true, goes to show he's thoughtful and very honest.

I don't believe the vote will/has to go down race lines.  More about brain lines. lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I should be watching, except just listening, because I can't tell whether they're keepers or not based on the after-questioning sidebars.  I'll just listen to Tess' report.



I'm in and out watching Tony (local reporter in the courtroom) on the Tweeter, he gives physical descriptions, etc.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Did he say "injustice that people were protesting"

is that how he said that?

Possible red flag.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > In this day and age of e communications it is riddiculious to assume that there are people who have not heard about this case.
> ...



It is certainly possible.  I once had a psychologist friend who told me she did not read newspapers or keep up with current events.  She said if there was anything important she needed to know, she would hear about it and could then research and educate herself about it if needed.  But the everyday crimes and bullshit going on, she just didn't want to know.

She was the most serene person I've ever met. : )


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

I think he made it through to the next round.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It doesn't, it's just more to make you go hmmmm.

That middle between the non-emergency line call and the 911 call (neighbor) is ???

If you figure that part out, let me know, I'm working on it.   ;-)


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

They say that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The witness up there now...black male...the Prosecution wants him bad...the defense will be trying to get him eliminated.  He found out about the rallies thru MSNBC....not good...they are the ones that fabricated evidence to incite anger on the side of Trayvon...if I was the prosecution I would want him off the jury...he just referenced al sharpton...another strike.
> 
> He just mentioned Stand Your Ground Law being applied correctly to this case....this is not a SYG case...its self defense...this guy is getting all of his info from MSNBC...hes in the martin column pretty soundly and it would be difficult to get him to sway...prosecution will not want him at all...they will strike him.



Why did you start out saying, "The witness up there now...black male...the Prosecution wants him bad...the defense will be trying to get him eliminated."

and end up saying, "prosecution will not want him at all...they will strike him"  ???


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

This lady works across from Retreat at Twin Lakes, she could see memorial, buses all that going on over there from work.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Where did I say or suggest that grass stains had anything to do with the question of who started the physical altercation?

What I did say was that the grass stains (and their respective locations on the two guys), the injuries to Zimmerman and the close contact nature of the gun shot are all factors favorable to the defense of justification.

By the way, assuming Zimmerman testifies and says, "Yeah, I did follow the kid, but he then approached me and started beating on me and he knocked me down and he was cracking my head onto the ground," let's focus.  Who on the State side is going to offer evidence to dispute those things?

How are they going to dispute those things?

So, let's say that Zimmerman testifies along those lines and thereby  raises sufficient evidence for the justification defense.  The STATE then has the obligation to disprove it.

I am kind of curious what they will point to in order to meet THEIR burden once the defense is raised by the defense?  It won't be the PHYSICAL evidence. That's pretty clear.  The scientific/physical/forensic evidence appears to support the defense even to the point of suggesting that if Zimmerman had not had a weapon on him, he might not even be alive today.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Okay everybody.  Let's all pretend that race has nothing to do with it.  Harump, harump.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



No pretending needed.  Race *has* nothing to do with it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



That's because TM would have been able to stand his ground.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody.  Let's all pretend that race has nothing to do with it.  Harump, harump.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Or Cadillacs, I'm totally confused as to where they come into it, except the Bernster keeps using the red car/ white car analogy, maybe he's talking about Cadillacs.  

Who knows?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



You clearly have no clue what you are talking about.

"Stand your ground" has exactly nothing to do with this case.  

It has nothing to do with Zimmerman's claim of justification.  And it has nothing to do with the fact that *IF* Trayvon initiated the physical altercation with Zimmerman, then "stand your ground" had no applicability to him, either.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Dismissed for cause - she works across the street from crime scene.

NEXT!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Or Cadillacs, I'm totally confused as to where they come into it, except the Bernster keeps using the red car/ white car analogy, maybe he's talking about Cadillacs.
> 
> Who knows?



He could have used Indians and Pilgrims too. (Thanksgiving might have been pulled from that one.) 

I'm going back to my corner before I get myself in trouble. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 14, 2013)

Race has nothing to do with this trial??

Oh brother!

I need a drink!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Potential juror H-6, white male, 30s, TV viewer, no newspaper, does not know if it is "self-defense."


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 14, 2013)

At the risk of keeping it real....

Trayvone Martin was racially stereotyped.

Yes he was.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> At the risk of keeping it real....
> 
> Trayvone Martin was racially stereotyped.
> 
> Yes he was.



That's not keeping it real.

It is playing a totally irrelevant race card.

And it's Trayvon.  No "e" there po-it.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 14, 2013)

As are black males all across this country, throughout it's history.

^^^ That's a fact. Now, we can act like it's not, and I'll play along.

LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Race has nothing to do with this trial??
> 
> Oh brother!
> 
> I need a drink!



No.  You need to stop drinking.

Just because you view everything through your racist filter, po-it, doesn't mean that anything in this case is actually "about" race -- or ever was.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> At the risk of keeping it real....
> 
> Trayvone Martin was racially stereotyped.
> 
> Yes he was.



  You're damn straight he was...by Al Sharpton.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> As are black males all across this country, throughout it's history.
> 
> ^^^ That's a fact. Now, we can act like it's not, and I'll play along.
> 
> LOL



No--go ahead and quit --it's all right. We have enough guilt ridden bleeding hearts here already.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

welfare cadillac

Return of the 'Welfare Queen' - CNN.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> welfare cadillac
> 
> Return of the 'Welfare Queen' - CNN.com



Is the Cadillac red or white?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 14, 2013)

I am not whoever this dude named "Po-It" is.

If I were childish, I would upload a video of me expressing my points to "prove" who I am. 

Alas, I only been here 38 hours.

What a rude introduction that would be for me!

Besides, it sounds like that dude ain't half bad if YOU GUYS were his nemesis!

Just saying.

Look, I'm having a good day,do y'all ever laugh in here?

LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > welfare cadillac
> ...



Irrelevant but good derail.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

"Media biased toward TM"

Don't boot him for cause for being honest.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Keeper!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 14, 2013)

Testicle, I mean Testarosa, or is it Testosterone?

LOL

How you doing today sugar?!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> At the risk of keeping it real....
> 
> Trayvone Martin was racially stereotyped.
> 
> Yes he was.



Just as a hypothetical.....

If Z had been the same race as M and nothing else changed (meaning everything that happened stayed the same), would you still be saying Martin was stereotyped?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Some of us are actually in the "Trial" thread watching the trial and some of us just show up once in a while to hit the race and Cadillac card.  

I'm honing my derailing skills, at the end of 4 weeks, I'll be the derailing queen.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Testicle, I mean Testarosa, or is it Testosterone?
> 
> LOL
> 
> How you doing today sugar?!



Your standard m.o, there, po-it, is to call your opponents in a debate "girl."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of keeping it real....
> ...



No, because no one would have ever HEARD of this.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I am not whoever this dude named "Po-It" is.
> 
> If I were childish, I would upload a video of me expressing my points to "prove" who I am.
> 
> ...



po-it.  You were unconvincing as po-it.  You are just as unconvincing under your sock name.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Testing new signature file.

Thanks [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] !


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Testicle, I mean Testarosa, or is it Testosterone?
> ...



And what the hell's wrong with that?   At 60 years old, I love it when men call me girl.  One of my neighbors does that.  "How ya doin' today, girl?" he asks.  I LOVE him!!! : )


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Testicle, I mean Testarosa, or is it Testosterone?
> 
> LOL
> 
> How you doing today sugar?!



Your zero facts are showing again King Shadowy, you really need to stop that.

The Ferrari Testarossa is a 12-cylinder mid-engine sports car manufactured by Ferrari, which went into production in 1984 as the successor to the Ferrari Berlinetta Boxer. The Pininfarina-designed car was originally produced from 1984 to 1991, with two model revisions following the ending of Testarossa production and the introduction of the 512 TR and F512 M which were produced from 1992 to 1996. Almost 10,000 Testarossas, 512 TRs, and F512 Ms were produced, making it one of the most common Ferrari models, despite its high price and exotic design. In 1995, the F512 M retailed for $220,000. Testarossa means "redhead" in Italian.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Still no word on if there is trial tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

>>>If I'm reading the tea leaves right, we now have 29 potentials ready for Round 2, 11 more to go before general voir dire tentatively set for Tuesday. But the Monday returns start at H-69 and, since we just did H-6,


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

What!?  Why are there a bunch of empty seats in the courtroom?  I'm going in there Monday!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

What's the deal?  Why such a long delay?  Chatting about tomorrow up at sidebar?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> what!?  Why are there a bunch of empty seats in the courtroom?  I'm going in there monday!



do it!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What's the deal?  Why such a long delay?  Chatting about tomorrow up at sidebar?



Probably doing the schedule.


----------



## LAfrique (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The George Zimmerman trial is coming up quick.  The trial is set to begin on *10 June, 2013*.
> 
> *FROM THE AP:*
> *SANFORD, Fla.  A new judge will hear how close lawyers are to being ready for trial in the murder case of a Florida neighborhood watch volunteer accused of shooting an unarmed teenager.
> ...



I see all the loopholes you raise, except in Trayvon Martin's murder, stereo-typing and total hate were factors also leading to the unnecessary murder of a teenage boy on public easement (regardless of victim's history) -

I just detest the fact that some people think they have the right to determine where and when some people can or cannot go. *I look forward to hearing why George Zimmerman really thought Trayvon Martin was such a threat that he, Zimmerman, felt he had to stalk and eventually kill Martin who was on public easement. *


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > what!?  Why are there a bunch of empty seats in the courtroom?  I'm going in there monday!
> ...



My Monday's are horrid at work, maybe Tues. or Wed.   I'll go in there a few times before this is over.  Good excuse for #tequila lunch ;-)

No court tomorrow!!  Yay!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

LAfrique said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The George Zimmerman trial is coming up quick.  The trial is set to begin on *10 June, 2013*.
> ...



There is no evidence of stereo typing or hate.  In fact, they are still selecting a jury.  But if you want to discuss the trial, you have come to the right place.  Hopefully you have the rationale inside of you to be as objective as you expect others to be.

Welcome.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




That's kind of presumptuous.  The stippling and ME's report shows only that the muzzle of the weapon was very close to Martin's chest at the time it was fired.  Being either in direct contract or in the 4-6 inch range.  That is it, it does not confirm Zimmerman's story and there is actually another reasonable explanation that fit's all the evidence.

Evidence:
1.  Martin's wound showing close proximity of the muzzle.
2.  Zimmerman having GSR on his hands.
3.  Zimmerman not having GSR on the front of his jacket or sleeves.
4.  Zimmerman not having any Martin DNA for blood evidencec on the front of his jacket.
5.  The trajectory of the bullet path being perpendicular to the plan of Martin's chest (in other words a straight in shot.)
6.  Grass stains on Zimmerman's knees.
7.  No grass stains on Zimmerman's jacket (IIRC, there we no stains on Zimmerman's jacket, it was Ofc. Smith (first resonder) that had in his report that the back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet and had grass on it, having grass on it and having grass stains are two different things.)​
Zimmerman's Story:
1.  Zimmerman was on the ground at the time the weapons was discharged.
2.  Martin was on top of him "whaling" (yes he used that term in the audio tapes) on Zimmerman's face, eventually they struggled for the gun which means Martin was bent over Zimmerman while being on top.​
*Scenerio #1:*
Two people are struggling on the ground, on is on the bottom and the other is on top bent over trying to get control of a firearm.  The person on the bottom shoots the person in the chest, the person dies and the person on the bottom rolls the dead body off.

*Scenerio #2:*
Two people are struggling on the ground, on is on the bottom and the other is on top.  The person on top has had enough and tries to get off OR the person on the bottom gains enough leverage to push the person on top off.  During body separation the person that was on the bottom draws his weapon, extends his arm, points the weapon a the center of mass of the person that was on top and pulls the trigger.


*Issues:*
1.  When a firearm is discharge it generates GSR which exists the muzzle (contributing to the stippling of the skin (due to close proximity) but is also expelled out the ejection port (on a semi-automatic).  With two bodies close together, no GSR was found on Zimmerman (except for his hands) indicative that his arm was extended way from his body.  But with the chests of both parties close together, the shooters arm would have extended through the other body.

2.  With the chests close together and Martin over Zimmerman, there was no blood evidence transferred to Zimmerman jacket.

3.  The trajectory of the bullet being perpendicular to the plan of the chest would be difficult and unnatural to achieve for two reasons: (1) Zimmerman would have had to draw the weapon and maneuver it between the struggling bodies, and (2) he describes he and Martin struggling for the weapon.  So a perpendicular chest shot under those conditions?  I'd like to see some expert testimony on that.​


Scenario #2 is actually a more logical possibility given the available evidence then is scenario #1.  Now this would depend on witnesses that actually were looking at the scene at the exact time of the shooting and can confirm the muzzle flashes occurred  when Martin was on top.  If that is the case, then scenario #2 is eliminated, but my recollection is that the neighbors were not on scene when the weapon was fired.



>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

M O'M is still at the courthouse in a different courtroom, he's going to make a statement.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I'm liking Scenario #2

I don't believe there are any witness accounts specifically at the time of the shot - only "heard the shot" not "saw the shot"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Jury selection drags into Day 5 in George Zimmerman murder trial | News - Home

M O'M live statement on now.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 14, 2013)

This case could get me reeled in to court justice cases again.

I love murder. I love crime. Growing up with Perry does that to you.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jury selection drags into Day 5 in George Zimmerman murder trial | News - Home
> 
> M O'M live statement on now.



Why are media using the term "drags"? This is normal in a sensational case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jury selection drags into Day 5 in George Zimmerman murder trial | News - Home
> ...



Because they always have to use sensational adjectives, adverbs and verbs for stuff that's normal.  It's their job.

Sometimes they even use sensational nouns, sometimes they edit stuff to add in sensational nouns too.  lol


----------



## numan (Jun 14, 2013)

'

I think it is utterly repulsive that so many people regard this trial as entertainment.

.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> I think it is utterly repulsive that so many people regard this trial as entertainment.
> 
> .



:

It is also repulsive that you think you have some claim to being the judge of the attitudes and behaviors of so many other people when you are such a dill-weed twerp.


,


----------



## Jackson (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



Aren't we all just offering our opinions on the matter, all of whom should be allowed to do so without the name calling.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What a fantasy based set of musings.

Nope.

The wounds on the back of Zimmerman's head are consistent with his account.

The busted nose is consistent with his account.

The grass on HIS back is consistent with HIS account.

the grass stains on the knees of Trayvon Martin's pants is consistent with Zimmerman's account.

The close contact wound is consistent with Zimmerman's account.

there is no evidence that is not consistent with Zimmerman's account.

And you have no support for your weird-ass claim about the "trajectory" of the bullet wound.  If you could EVER get a real expert to describe the mechanism for a bullet's path and direction inside of a body as it was engaged in some kind of struggle with the shooter, you'd be one unique advocate.  Most experts worth their CV would trip over themselves to put all MANNER of caveats and provisos on any testimony concerning such a "course and direction" component of their testimony.  

No.  The truth is:  with the physical evidence, the science speaks for itself.  It is flatly consistent with the account Zimmerman gave right from jump street.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



Since not one of us is on the jury and none of us has seen the actual evidence or had any part of it tested via cross examination, it is absolutely true that we are offering not just "opinions" but opinions in pretty much of a vacuum.

And it is just plain hypocrisy and effete snobbery of a douche-maggot like noman to worry about others viewing any of this as "entertainment."  Why do crime fiction shows and novels sell?   Because there IS an element of entertainment in these kind of puzzles.

If it were not open to any doubt, there'd be nothing worth discussing.  But the fact that there is some doubt makes the whole "mystery" something that does pack some element of entertainment.

Why pretend otherwise?

Despite that, I sure hope that justice gets done rather than just a "show."


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Capote's In Cold Blood........one of the best selling books of all time......based on a true case.


Man, I've worked my butt off today.  Gotta rest up and catch up on this thread.

SS


----------



## Rozman (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> i just want a fair trial
> 
> hopefully those wanting on the jury with an agenda
> 
> will be weeded out



They got rid of one guy who seemed to be biased against Zimmerman....
And he was doing everything he could to get on that jury...


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




Zimmerman's wounds, grass on his back, are close proximity firearm discharge are consistint with Zimmerman and Martin being in a struggle.  That is different then being consistent with the evidence which may presented with about the situation at the time the firearm was discharged.




IlarMeilyr said:


> there is no evidence that is not consistent with Zimmerman's account.



1.  Per Zimmerman's account he stopped following Martin when told to do so by the dispatcher, his claim is he went behind the houses to find a street sign.  Physical evidence from the development shows they don't mount street signs behind houses, they are placed at intersections.  Street signs were located to the west and south of Zimmerman's truck, he traveled east.

2.  Zimmerman describes walking back toward the truck on the east/west sidewalk.  His account is that Martin punched him in the face, knocking him to the ground, Martin climbing on top, "whaling" away at his face, and then there being a struggle for the gun.  However the physical evidence shows the body well down the southern walkway.  A location inconsistent with Zimmerman's account.

3.  The lack of GSR on the front of Zimmerman's jacket is inconsistent with his description of events by discharging the firearm between the two as they struggled.


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



More red herrings, yuck.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Good evidence.  Z ix going down!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > In this day and age of e communications it is riddiculious to assume that there are people who have not heard about this case.
> ...



Yeah when I had my rotator cuff surgery the Michael Jackson crap was all over the TV.  When you can't do anything for 3 months, that is the pits.  When I had my first knee replacement, I decided to get a cat so I would not have to resort to TV.  Wish I had gotten one when MJ was all over the place, but I could switch it off as fast as it came on.

The only reason this is a high profile case because of all the race baiting.  Zimmerman is nobody.  Martin was nobody.  And there is nobody who did or does give a shit about either one of them.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > i just want a fair trial
> ...



When I was in law school, one of my profs told us, 'there is a lie in every trial.'  When someone sits all day every work day and listens to lies, they soon get the hang of spotting one.  I think it IS possible to get a 'not guilty.'  But then, that is the eternal optimism of one who has studied the law and still believes in the system.



SS


----------



## Snookie (Jun 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Nancy Grace cares


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 14, 2013)

Guilty based upon what I've seen.  

Just as the real jury, I reserve the right to change that as more comes to light.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Somewhere between the two of you is the truth of what happened.  Keep posting.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



Well said jackson...Im outta reps but I owe you.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



People who are shot can still move.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



hardy har. Correction:  somewhere in between the three of you is the truth, keep posting.  Hair splitting fact,  logical take on it, realistic sarcasm and "check".


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Hello, sunshine!  Speaking of which, it was a beautiful day here in Michigan today.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Guilty based upon what I've seen.
> 
> Just as the real jury, I reserve the right to change that as more comes to light.



Sounds fair to me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Zimmerman was looking for a house number not a street sign. He was heading toward the lit part of a street that he already new the name of.  9-1-1 asked him for info and he was trying to give it to them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

I am inclined to believe a good portion of Zimmermans story because he is not going to say something in the interrogation room and at the scene the next that could possibly be dubunked by a neighbor who may have saw.  We know of at least one neighbor that actually came out in the middle of it....the one that called police.

I still think a lot is being made of less relevant details.  It all comes down to who can claim self defense first, imo.  Whoever establishes that--wins.


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2013)

It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I am inclined to believe a good portion of Zimmermans story because he is not going to say something in the interrogation room and at the scene the next that could possibly be dubunked by a neighbor who may have saw.  We know of at least one neighbor that actually came out in the middle of it....the one that called police.
> 
> I still think a lot is being made of less relevant details.  It all comes down to who can claim self defense first, imo.  Whoever establishes that--wins.



the state has no evidence to prove their case. It's purely a political show trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.



The thing which idiots such as you can't even begin to grasp is the possibility that he could be telling the truth.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.



Are you ready to riot ?


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.
> ...



What the fuck you would you know about the truth, you damn liar.  See my Sig bitch.


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.
> ...



Didn't you ask this before the election results?  Lolololol


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.



Well Martin did initiate the fight. Whats the issue?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.
> ...



Zona's trying to drum up sympathy for Martin.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 14, 2013)

The actual evidence that comes into the trial will determine the opinion of most of us.  We have heard many things, but what is concrete and comes in may be two different things.

Has anyone listened to the jury questions?  How do you think the questioning is going and have there been many that you felt could really be impartial?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




The bullet went through the heart and Zimmerman said after the shot he got on top of the body and spread the hands out.

Are you saying Zimmerman didn't tell the truth about getting on top of the body and that a heart shot body crawled down the sidewalk and into the grass?


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Listen to the re enactment thing again. Z claims that Martin even spoke after he was shot and humans CAN speak after being shot in the heart


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The actual evidence that comes into the trial will determine the opinion of most of us.  We have heard many things, but what is concrete and comes in may be two different things.
> 
> Has anyone listened to the jury questions?  How do you think the questioning is going and have there been many that you felt could really be impartial?



right now at this stage the juror questioning is restricted to by agreement 

of the state and defense to be pretty much limited to how much 

they know about the case via various media (news radio facebook and such)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



yes


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




I've previously supplied a link to the audio where he said he was looking for a street sign, he also said he was looking for a street sign in his written statement.

OK, he went to the back of the  houses to find a house number?  When did they strart mounting house numbers on the back of houses?  That and he walked past the front of houses with the lights on and the house numbers were clearly visible without going behind the houses.

There are only three streets in the development (Retreat View Circle, Twin Trees Lane, and Long Oak Way).  Zimmerman lived there for over two years, was the Neighborhood Watch Captain, and had made dozens of calls to the police.  Twin Trees Lane is the road entrance to both the north and south entrances, after entering on Twin Trees Lane you then turn onto Retreat View Circle.  He didn't know the name of the street he turned on to / off of every time he entered or left the development?  Hard to believe.



>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



he was already behind the houses----he was heading to the front to look for a number. Where the light was---you think that's odd ?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.



I actually am beginning to believe that Zimmerman started it.  I think he started it when he said he reached for his phone...I think he may have been reaching for his gun instead.  According to Z he was charged while reaching for his phone...so if thats the case he started it in my opinion...how would trayvon know what he was grabbing for?

I still want to hear the evidence from both sides, but lets try and be objective for both sides.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > i just want a fair trial
> ...



yes he came back today had to be removed for trespassing


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.
> ...




Your evidence of that not based on Zimmerman's story is...?


>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The actual evidence that comes into the trial will determine the opinion of most of us.  We have heard many things, but what is concrete and comes in may be two different things.
> 
> Has anyone listened to the jury questions?  How do you think the questioning is going and have there been many that you felt could really be impartial?



I listened to several today...most had an agenda and werent being truthful, Imo.  I did like two of the ladie and one of the males.  I would have taken 3 from today possible 4.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




A dying gasp does not move you down the sidewalk, especially with Zimmerman sitting on you.  Remember Zimmerman said that after the shot he got on top of the body and spread the hands out.

Don't you believe Zimmerman?


>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Hey Jon, whats up buddy?  Hey which juror was that...was it the restaurant manager one?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The actual evidence that comes into the trial will determine the opinion of most of us.  We have heard many things, but what is concrete and comes in may be two different things.
> ...



i just watched the omara presser sounds like it went well today 

and on Monday they will have evening court to finish up the frye hearing


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Agree and he had a right to go wherever he wanted as did Martin...he wasnt breaking any laws.  The dispatcher kept him engaged and he had agreed to meet the cops at the mailboxes, which it appears he was heading back to when the confrontation happened.  I dont get it...he can walk where he wants to.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



omg---are you seriously trying to put me on trial ? 
ask a real expert how far a man can move after being shot if you don't believe me-----you're grasping at straws on this body position shit.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




I'm looking for a house number, I'm in front of houses with lights on (including garage lights with the numbers mounted right next to them) and walk behind the houses to find the numbers in the rear?

Ya, I think that's odd.

However Zimmerman said he went looking for a street sign.  From his written statement:

"The suspect once again disappeared between the back of some houses.  The dispatcher once again asked me for my exact location.  I could not remember the name of the street so I got out of my car to look for a street sign."​

1.  The dispatcher didn't ask for an exact location, the dispatcher asked with way the subject when (paraphrased).

2.  When you heard Zimmerman exit the truck, the dispatcher did ask Zimmerman if he was following the individual.  Zimmerman's reply was "Yes".  Do during the call Zimmerman said he exited to follow Martin, but in his written statement he said it was to go behind the houses to find a street sign.  Sounds like trying to craft a story after the fact.

3.  When writing the statement, during the audio interviews, and during the reenactment - Zimmerman didn't know that Martin was talking on the phone.  So there would be a witness that can testify about what she heard (and what she heard Zimmerman say is not hearsay as Zimmerman is able to take the stand and provide conflicting testimony).


http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/06/21/written_statement_0226.pdf


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



everything is good worked late then yard work --LOL 

it was juror E7 

he was the one busted for posting some stuff on facebook

Dismissed juror returns to court, is escorted out
A potential juror in the George Zimmerman trial who was dismissed earlier in the week over a Facebook post has been escorted from the Seminole County Criminal Justice Center after showing back up to the courthouse Friday.
Juror E-7 was dismissed Wednesday after it was discovered that he bashed the Sanford Police Department on Facebook in support of Trayvon Martin.

The dismissed juror, identified as Jerry P. Counelis, 56, was surrounded by several law enforcement officers Friday. He was given a trespass warning and ordered not to come back to the courthouse until after the trial.

George Zimmerman trial: Frye hearing resumes Monday afternoon | News 13

you can read his posting here

» Dismissed Zimmerman juror escorted from courthouse after trespassing - Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...




Check the dispatcher call again.  After agreeing to meet the cops at the mailboxes, Zimmerman canceled that and instead asked the dispatcher to have the cops call him so they could meet once they were on site.


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



listen to the WHOLE thing and put it into context---you love to cherry pick the info but that ISN'T the whole truth. What was said next ?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No I'm trying to determine you consistency.  Either you believe Zimmerman was completely truthful or you believe that Zimmerman may have not told the whole truth during his statements.




dilloduck said:


> ask a real expert how far a man can move after being shot if you don't believe me-----you're grasping at straws on this body position shit.



The real question to ask the expert isnot can someone move after being shot.

The question is how far is someone likely to move after being shot through the heart with someone on top of you - which is the situation Zimmerman described.


>>>>


----------



## Jackson (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



There's my initial problem.  Martin had a right to go wherever he wanted...without being followed.  If Z hadn't followed him, there wouldn't had been a death.  It wasn't as though Martin was prowling around.  He was walking eating skittles and drinking tea.  I have to get past that.

Did Zimmerman say something derogatory about "he was tired of  kids getting away with things?"  I don't really know the evidence and would not want to be on the jury.  I wouldn't want to be responsible for someone's life in jail.  I would be on a jury.  But wouldn't like it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Can someone get the facts wrong when retelling a story and not be lying ?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.
Dispatcher: Just let me know if he does anything ok
Zimmerman: How long until you get an officer over here?
Dispatcher: Yeah we've got someone on the way, just let me know if this guy does
anything else.
Zimmerman: Okay. These assholes they always get away. When you come to the
clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the
clubhouse.
Dispatcher: So it's on the lefthand side from the clubhouse?
Zimmerman: No you go in straight through the entrance and then you make a left...uh
you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit he's running.
Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?
Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.
Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?
Zimmerman: The back entrance...fucking [unintelligible]
Dispatcher: Are you following him?
Zimmerman: Yeah
Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
Zimmerman: Ok
Dispatcher: Alright sir what is your name?
Zimmerman: George...He ran.
Dispatcher: Alright George what's your last name?
Zimmerman: Zimmerman
Dispatcher: And George what's the phone number you're calling from?
Zimmerman: [redacted by
Mother Jones
]
Dispatcher: Alright George we do have them on the way, do you want to meet with the
officer when they get out there?
Zimmerman: Alright, where you going to meet with them at?
Zimmerman: If they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past the
club house, and uh, straight past the club house and make a left, and then they
go past the mailboxes, that&#8217;s my truck...[unintelligible]
Dispatcher: What address are you parked in front of?
Zimmerman: I don&#8217;t know, it&#8217;s a cut through so I don&#8217;t know the address.
Dispatcher: Okay do you live in the area?
Zimmerman: Yeah, I...[unintelligible]
Dispatcher: What&#8217;s your apartment number?
Zimmerman: It&#8217;s a home it&#8217;s 1950, oh crap I don&#8217;t want to give it all out, I don&#8217;t
know where this kid is.
*Dispatcher: Okay do you want to just meet with them right near the mailboxes
then?
Zimmerman: Yeah that&#8217;s fine.
Dispatcher: Alright George, I&#8217;ll let them know to meet you around there okay?
Zimmerman: Actually could you have them call me and I&#8217;ll tell them where I&#8217;m at?
Dispatcher: Okay, yeah that&#8217;s no problem.
Zimmerman: Should I give you my number or you got it?
Dispatcher: Yeah I got it [Phone Number redacted]
Zimmerman: Yeah you got it.
Dispatcher: Okay no problem, I&#8217;ll let them know to call you when you&#8217;re in the
area.
Zimmerman: Thanks.
Dispatcher: You&#8217;re welcome.
<<END OF CALL>>
*


>>>>


----------



## Jackson (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Absolutely.  The emotions are going like crazy and you think that things happened a certain way but it could be wrong or your perception could be altered due to pain or excitement.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



and the re enactment tape fills in the blanks left by the 9-1-1 call.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Hopefully the jury understands that. He wasn't that far off anyway.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 14, 2013)

Why was Zimmerman upset when Martin ran?  What did Martin do wrong?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Sure.

But then it will be up to the jury to factor the fact that you got facts wrong when it comes to giving weight to the credibility of your story.

You can pretty much guarantee that the prosecution will be picking the inconsistencies between the written, audio, and video reenactment and how it stacks up to logic and the physical/forensic evidence.

But at the end of the day the prosecution (from what has been publicly released) has a weak case trying to show what happened between the end of the dispacther call and the weapon discharge meets the standard required for Murder 2.



>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



zimmerman was discussing with dispatch the location you can tell he does not know 

which street it was and was giving him directions to his truck 

when zimmerman says he is running 

then at that point the dispatcher clearly requested zimmermans assistance by asking him 

which way he was running 

and it sounds like he took off after him 

several seconds go by before the guys asks zimmerman if he is following him 

and zimmermans response 

and then we d not need you to do that 

zimmerman could have easily traveled that distance


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Hole E. Crap.

Thread explosion.

Catching up.

Any trolls... Please read my sig disclaimer.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



the end of the day is what matters----the prosecution can only desperately try to appease the black politicians by putting up a good fight. Not guilty.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




From the time that Zimmerman's truck door closes to his acknowledgement of the dispatcher comment on not needing to follow is 11-13 seconds.  You can measure it yourself on the audio of the call.

There is no way that Zimmerman gets from his truck on Twin Trees Lane to the event site that quickly after exiting and acknowledging the dispatcher.  Then of course there is Zimmerman's own statements that say he continued on in the same direction after the dispatcher warning.  Supposedly to go back there to find a street sign.



>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Jackson said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I agree...they both had a right to go where they wanted...I dont know why all the talk is about who went where and who should have went somewhere else...its irrellevant.  The only thing relevant is what happened at the actual confrontation.

And yes, he made a comment as to "they always get away".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



in this transcript is visible 

that dispatch was clearly engaging zimmerman to assist several times 

1-Dispatcher: Just let me know if he does anything ok

2-Dispatcher: Yeah we've got someone on the way, just let me know if this guy does
anything else

3-Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running?

4-Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I am inclined to believe a good portion of Zimmermans story because he is not going to say something in the interrogation room and at the scene the next that could possibly be dubunked by a neighbor who may have saw.  We know of at least one neighbor that actually came out in the middle of it....the one that called police.
> ...



What he said.   Where's my that was easy button?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Sorry, I don't play the racial game as I don't see anything from that night that shows Zimmerman's actions were racially motivated.

If you want to play the race cards, I guess you can continue with someone that worries about what happened after that night.  Personally I don't play Al Sharpton's game, but if you want a seat at his table, go for it.


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



dude 

he crossed the street and the width of a townhouse 

easily done in 11-13 seconds


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




The first two are while Martin is on the street and before running.

The second two are not asking for an assist (as in follow the person to keep an eye on them) they are asking for which way the individual left from the location Zimmerman was at.  They were not a request to follow.  Especially since the dispatcher had told him specifically they did not need him to follow.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



This goes to that TM had the head start (on call) "he's running... toward the back exit..." where his dad lived, could have made it home and in the door... So did he wait?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Why? TM was already running and turned out of sight (on recording) why didn't he keep going and be in dad's house. How did Z easily have travelled that distance with a head start?  Explain it to me like I'm 10 years old.  I dont get this part of it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



three and four certainly are 

 the questions are seeking information from zimmerman 

as to what martin is doing where he is going


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Sorry that is incorrect.  From the location where Zimmerman said he parked his truck to the sidewalk, through the grassy area in front, past the townhouses and down the east/west path to the "T" intersection is approximately 171 feet.  

We know that in that short time Zimmerman wasn't in a full out sprint since he was still talking on the phone and you can hear his voice and the wind.



>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



i am not sure what you are trying to say 

zimmerman did not have a head start 

you can darn near walk across a street and across the width of a house in that time 

let alone running it 

as for martin and going home 

witness 11 (girlfriend) said that martin was by his dads house 

and this is when the phone fell out of his hand 

if so how did his phone and his body end up eighty yards away


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




He had already received an inbound call from Witness #8 (IIRC) near the clubhouse and that call continued for 4-minutes ending with the confrontation behind the townhouses.

After breaking sight with the individual that had been following him in a vehicle, he stopped to tell the girlfriend what was happening.

That's one of the weaknesses of Zimmerman's story(ies).  He didn't know Martin was on the phone talking to someone (confirmed by phone records) during the written statement, audio statements, and reenactment video.  At the time Martin is supposed to be back tracking, Martin is talking to someone else.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's only dispatcher side. Z said he's running and he doesn't see him anymore and he's running toward the back entrance (where dads house is).

I may be just stupid and missing it so help me... Why didn't he just run to dads and be in the house?   

Did he wait? I don't believe Z could have "overtaken" him, did Z cut him off?  What happened at the end of that call when TM had lead?

Sorry, I'm stuck here, if someone can give me a logical I'll get off it and move on.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

He stopped and this is where GF call is?

Ok.

I'm off it.

Sorta. It still doesn't make sense that's what you'd do, but I'm not 17.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



a 171 feet is not far at all 

it is a little more then fifty yards 

the average time for the 50 yard dash is 6 seconds 

it took zimmerman triple the time


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




The girlfriend is Witness #8.

Here is a link to the interviews -->> Witness #8 Files: Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


Can you provide us with a time stamp to what you claim?



>>>>


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 14, 2013)

George Zimmerman's Father Says The 'True Racists' Are African-American


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> George Zimmerman's Father Says The 'True Racists' Are African-American



He's right


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




It's father than Zimmerman would have gotten in about 12 seconds.  Which is when he acknowledged the dispatcher.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He stopped and this is where GF call is?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...




No, the girlfriend call came in when they were back on Twin Trees Lane near the clubhouse and Martin was on the phone continuously until the call ended at the event site.  The duration of that call was approximately 4-minutes.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

>

OK, guys my laptop battery is about dead and ready to cut off.  Been fun.  "See" ya'll tomorrow.

G'night.

>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



"That's only dispatcher side"

yes as i indicated in the beginning 

the dispatcher was engaging zimmermans help 

i gave you 4 examples from the transcript 

 "Why didn't he just run to dads and be in the house?"

witness 11 said he did 

but her oral testimony is different from her written statement 


"I don't believe Z could have "overtaken" him,"

of course not 

he didnt know where martin was 

[Zimmerman: I dont know, its a cut through so I dont know the address.
Dispatcher: Okay do you live in the area?
Zimmerman: Yeah, I...[unintelligible]
Dispatcher: Whats your apartment number?
Zimmerman: Its a home its 1950, oh crap I dont want to give it all out, I dont
know where this kid is.]

"What happened at the end of that call when TM had lead?"

i do not know what you mean


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> OK, guys my laptop battery is about dead and ready to cut off.  Been fun.  "See" ya'll tomorrow.
> 
> ...



see ya around

have a good night


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Answering you is a deflection?  Or is it that you only wanted to hear answers that accepted your skewed, biased worldview as objective?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This jury selection exercise really emphasizes how important it is to make a good first impression.  Not saying these little snippets mean much, but some people sound shifty and some people sound open and honest, just by listening to their voices alone.
> ...



To where, though?  This thing has been all over the national news.  Where are they going to go that everyone doesn't have an opinion about it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



sorry it is getting late


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a simple question.  Why did Zimmerman think Martin was a "suspect" in the first place?  Why did he follow him?  What did Martin do wrong to start all of this mess?

Was he coming from a store with skittles and ice tea to go to his fathers home?  What the fuck is wrong with doing just that?  

Serious questions.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No no no. On the call to non emergency Z says paraphrased "he's running, I don't see him he's running toward the back entrance"

So TM has a head start in the direction of his dads house and is out of Z's sight..  Z is huffing like he's following but he doesnt see him.  You can hear the indecision in his voice, "tell them to meet me at the mailboxes... (Changes mind to see if he can find where TM went who still is doing the start on running toward dad ..in rain) wait give them my number so I can tell them where to meet me - he's changed his mind there from mailbox meeting to he's going to see if he can see where he went.  So my question and brick wall there is, why didnt TM keep on going to his dads?  He could have been there.

Apparently (WW) he stopped (in the rain) and took/made another call to his GF in the middle of this running.

This whole behavior thing doesn't make sense (in the rain) to me.

Just hanging around in the rain, making calls, guy checking me out, rain, running from guy, stopping in rain, knowing guy is "following" me, another call.  I'd have ran my ass home (rain and guy following me) .

I don't know... It doesn't make any sense to me unless someone is looking for some trouble. Don't jump on me for "looking for trouble",  I'm trying to figure out why the hell this part of what happened is so bizarre.  It's not what I would do.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



nor I but projecting our own feelings into this case is exactly why it's so bizarre. Huffing can also mean he's nervous. It doesn't mean he is running or even in a hurry.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



I dont think Z was referring to the same back entrance as on the map...I think he was referring to the other side of the Townhome building...which would still put him in good route to the fiances house.  I think he meant Trayvon cut across the lawn and to the other side of the building where there is a street...to get to the fiances house he would have to go all the way to the end of that street.  Instead, trayvon came back around the other side of the building instead of just walking straight to the house. 

At this time...Z had lost him and was according to him heading back to the truck...thats when Trayvon came up and said "do you have a problem"....that is when Z supposedly reached for his phone (I think gun) and said "Theres no problem"...as he was reaching for the phone or his right pocket area is when Trayvon punched him.  Thats why I say that if this is pointed out by the prosecution, it is Z that is going to be seen as the initiator because he reached for his pockets...the prosecution is going to say trayvon was defending himself at this point because he didnt know what Z was reaching for and he had already been caught following him....this is the nuts of the case, IMO....the reach for the phone and the punch to the face.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



See the post after that one where I said out of the frying pan into the fire


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2013)

blah blah...i hope he does 50 years for killing Martin.

My opinion and my hope.  We will all see.  I am willing to go with whatever decision the courts deem fair.  Are you?  Will we hear how unfair it all is when he is found guilty?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the girlfriends testimony is in question 

there has been several versions 

in her written statement she wrote that she thought 

it was "just a fight"

in her oral testimony it sounds as if she has been coached 

this is why the family attorney crump is being deposed


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



that is pretty much the question omara asked today 

in his presser 


he found it odd that so many possible jurors right there in the area 

are unfamiliar with the case


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

If you look at the map "toward back entrance" is right by dad's.  I should figure this out in my own mind instead of spewing on the thread.  Lol

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> blah blah...i hope he does 50 years for killing Martin.
> 
> My opinion and my hope.  We will all see.  I am willing to go with whatever decision the courts deem fair.  Are you?  Will we hear how unfair it all is when he is found guilty?



of course


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

--LOL

i have fallen victim to 

too many zimmerman threads 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well they were lying. 

All of Florida had heard and slightly better demographics in Seminole than other places, so I withdraw my vent about about change of venue, but not the one about "fair trial".  The president saying the victim could be his son on national tv screwed that goat.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If you look at the map "toward back entrance" is right by dad's.  I should figure this out in my own mind instead of spewing on the thread.  Lol
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here.



there are google maps of the area 

with various markings on it


----------



## testarosa (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll go check the map / back exit /dad's house tomorrow when I can read again.

Thanks guys!

Night.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Oh yes...I remember that guy...he was busted by the judge...hilarious.  What a nut.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



unhinged

hope they can weed out any other stealth jurors


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> blah blah...i hope he does 50 years for killing Martin.
> 
> My opinion and my hope.  We will all see.  I am willing to go with whatever decision the courts deem fair.  Are you?  Will we hear how unfair it all is when he is found guilty?



You arent offering much...you are replying to nobody and I doubt you are even reading what people write...you appear as the racist with your mind made up...just my take.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



If he was huffing because he was so nervous, why didn't he just get back in his fucking truck and wait for the police to get there.  Because he was trying to be a hero, take down the kid who he had made a prejudiced determination must be a punk up to no good.  Well, he was out of line.  Take him out of the equation and Trayvon Martin would have gotten home safely with his Skittles and tea.  Overzealous asshole wasn't even on duty and he's stalking people.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Maybe he didn't want to lead the bad guy who was following him to his house where his family was.  Maybe he didn't want to endanger his family by allowing this asshole who is stalking him to see where he lives.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I am inclined to believe a good portion of Zimmermans story because he is not going to say something in the interrogation room and at the scene the next that could possibly be dubunked by a neighbor who may have saw.  We know of at least one neighbor that actually came out in the middle of it....the one that called police.
> ...



Only a dead body who can't testify.

Forensics may hang Z.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah...i hope he does 50 years for killing Martin.
> ...


Crypto racist calling someone else a racist.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Apparently (WW) he stopped (in the rain) and took/made another call to his GF in the middle of this running.
> 
> This whole behavior thing doesn't make sense (in the rain) to me.
> 
> Just hanging around in the rain, making calls, guy checking me out, rain, running from guy, stopping in rain, knowing guy is "following" me, another call.  I'd have ran my ass home (rain and guy following me) .




testarosa,

Incorrect.


WW (me) is the one that keeps pointing out the mistake many posters are making.  Martin *did not* stop to make a phone call.  He made no outbound calls during the events.

He received one inbound call during the events and that was back on Twin Trees Lane (the timing of which was when they were near the clubhouse).  Phone records show that inbound call at approximately 19:12 and it lasted for 4-minutes.  The dispatcher call ended at approximately 19:15 and the Witness #8 call ended at approximately 19:16.  The police arrived at approximately 19:17.  

Martin was on the phone prior to running from the stranger following him in his vehicle.


BTW - It may have been a rainy evening, but it does not appear to have been raining heavily at the time of the event.  You can see in news footage that police are not wearing any rain gear.  Zimmerman was taken into custody, handcuffed, and placed in the police cruiser - look at his jacket, it's not even wet.  It may have been a lite spit that night, but it doesn't appear to have been a down pour rain.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Morning.

This would be appreciated.


WW


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently (WW) he stopped (in the rain) and took/made another call to his GF in the middle of this running.
> ...



Ok.  Thanks for clearing that up, I have work that timing into my imaginary scenario.

Laughing out loud at Floridians and "rain gear".  We don't own such a thing or umbrellas.  You know the saying about Florida, wait 10 minutes.  We don't usually have "light rain" we have 10 to 20 minute full out ball busting.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 15, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> He received one inbound call during the events and that was back on Twin Trees Lane (the timing of which was when they were near the clubhouse).  Phone records show that inbound call at approximately 19:12 and it lasted for 4-minutes.  The dispatcher call ended at approximately 19:15 and the Witness #8 call ended at approximately 19:16.  The police arrived at approximately 19:17.
> >>>>



Hi WW 

You seem to have a pretty good grasp upon the intricacies of the evidence.  I tried to stay up with the facts but got discouraged by the intense emotions associated with this case by both sides.  You point out something like "the dispatcher never told Zimmerman to stay in his car" and all of a sudden you are a racist bigot.  For me I believe the most important issues will be what happened 9:15 and 9:17 and will wait and see what the evidence is at trial..

However, and with that said, IIRC there was some concern that the time stamps for the cell calls do not match the time stamps for the police dispatch calls...  That the timing of the phone call with Witness 8 may have been skewed by a minute or two.  Does your rendition of the timing resolve that issue?


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's great how we get to hear zimmermans story.  Right from his mouth.  I wonder if he will say martin initiated the fight.
> ...



Martin profiled Zimmerman?  Martin called the cops on Zimmerman?  Martin followed Zimmerman?

How the hell do you know who initiated the fight?  Because ZIMMERMAN said so?  

Give me a break.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You're Not kidding.  I learned all about this in boot camp in Orlando.  I never saw anything like it.  Every day, it rained at the same time for 15 minutes.  Poured...then ten minutes later, you couldn't tell it rained at all.

Weird damn place.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



"On duty".  You know, that is the guy I do not want on my neighborhood watch.  A guy who has certain problems with certain people who is armed and trying to be some kind of damn Rambo.

I am black.  This moron would have followed and approached me simply because I am black.  

Fuck him.  I hope he is found guilty and does 50 years for killing a kid who went to get skittles and ice tea.  Martin WAS DOING NOTHING WRONG!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

[MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I can't find the original post, but I've been listening, [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] has and  [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] have been listening, don't know who else.

The majority are answering with politically correct answers or what they think they should be saying, some are getting caught with agenda or bias the longer they are questioned, very few have come out and said they believe X.   Most of them say they don't have an opinion, one said he didn't and then SNAP!  With his Facebook opinion and agenda.  I think it's going to be extremely difficult to get any kind of jury that doesn't have any bias and even when they do impossible to tell if someone with an agenda is in the mix.  Other than very few exceptions most are lying thru their teeth.  I have little faith.  I'd have thrown my hands up and done eenie meenie minee moe by now if I had to question them.  "I don't really have an opinion" is a gigantic red flag we've heard countless times so far.  Maybe the other watchers could chime in here. But that's my take.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > He received one inbound call during the events and that was back on Twin Trees Lane (the timing of which was when they were near the clubhouse).  Phone records show that inbound call at approximately 19:12 and it lasted for 4-minutes.  The dispatcher call ended at approximately 19:15 and the Witness #8 call ended at approximately 19:16.  The police arrived at approximately 19:17.
> ...



Exactly right.  We can expounder opinions here on the internet until the cows come home.  At the end of the day would should eliminate all the extemporaneous crap that each side tries to introduce - much of it well never be placed before the jury.

I try to focus on the events that night and stay out of the media/racial aspects.  I'll point out to either side when they make claims which are against logic and the physical/forensic evidence.  Even I don't claim to understand it all, that is what the trial is for.  For example the body location does not match Zimmerman's account and the dropped items don't match Zimmerman's account.



legaleagle_45 said:


> However, and with that said, IIRC there was some concern that the time stamps for the cell calls do not match the time stamps for the police dispatch calls...  That the timing of the phone call with Witness 8 may have been skewed by a minute or two.  Does your rendition of the timing resolve that issue?




Valid concern, more accurate records may have been released through discovery that I haven't seen, I'm mean there have been 10's of thousands of pages of discover in addition to audio, photo's, and video's.

The dispatcher call and the neighbor 911 calls were recorded on the same system so the time differential will be pretty consistent.  There is only one cell phone call that is part of the case not recorded by the Sanford police and that was the inbound call from Witness #8.  I haven't seen exact records as part of the discovery, the only thing I've seen is the customer record which is less exact.  Customer phone record time printing is normally rounded, so some time difference between the Witness #8's cell call and the dispatcher call is to be expected.  I would expect that the prosecution will present more exact records from the carrier during trial.

With that said most people don't realize there is probably a time sync between the police recordings and the inbound call from Witness #8.  Examine the dispatcher call and run the audio, you'll find that approximately 2-minutes into the call Zimmerman points out that Martin is reaching into his pants/waistband at the same time that the inbound call is timed from the carrier.  That call, from the customer records was 4-minutes, which in reality could be anywhere from 3-4 minutes depending on the rounding rules the carrier uses for charging.  Again I would expect a more exact figure during trial.

We can expect an exact time for the dispatcher call, we know the duration of the dispatcher call, we can sync the Witness #8 to an approximate time in the dispatcher call.  The question is the duration of the Witness #8 call to fit it completely into the timeline.  Was it 3-minutes 5-seconds?  Was it 3-minutes 35-seconds?  Was it 3-minutes 59-seconds?  I believe most carriers round up to the nearest whole minute for billing purposes.  We will probably have to wait for that evidence to be presented at trial to know the final answer.

>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I can't find the original post, but I've been listening, [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] has and  [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] have been listening, don't know who else.
> 
> The majority are answering with politically correct answers or what they think they should be saying, some are getting caught with agenda or bias the longer they are questioned, very few have come out and said they believe X.   Most of them say they don't have an opinion, one said he didn't and then SNAP!  With his Facebook opinion and agenda.  I think it's going to be extremely difficult to get any kind of jury that doesn't have any bias and even when they do impossible to tell if someone with an agenda is in the mix.  Other than very few exceptions most are lying thru their teeth.  I have little faith.  I'd have thrown my hands up and done eenie meenie minee moe by now if I had to question them.  "I don't really have an opinion" is a gigantic red flag we've heard countless times so far.  Maybe the other watchers could chime in here. But that's my take.



Well said...I listened quite a bit yesterday and sporadically the day before and it seems most are dying to be on this jury and are giving the answers they think the attorneys want to hear...however the attorneys seem well aware of what the jurors are doing.

Red Flag:  

1) I dont have an opinion...
2) I always wait until I have all the evidence and so do all of my family and friends...lol
3) Nobody I talk to knows much about the case or have an opinion.
4) I dont watch the news

The one guy who is a restaurant manager was an absolute joke...he repeated all of the red flags above...lol.

I agree with [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]...she had a good summation of what we have heard thus far.  Even though testy wanted to axe one of my buddys....but I hold no grudges


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Gosh DANGIT, I love your hair splitting, it's to the millimeter/second.

I hadn't heard about this - why is *that?  Aren't all PD calls recorded?  Do you have anymore info on that?  Do they have a real time/accurate transcript of the call?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Sorry, if this is a lmgtfy.com - just let me know and I will, just wonder if you know off the top of your head without Scroogling around.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I can't find the original post, but I've been listening, [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] has and  [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] have been listening, don't know who else.
> ...



Your buddy was nice and all but terribly inconsistent with answers and inconsistent means..................


----------



## Snookie (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Consider this scenario.  

Z is found not guilty.

Black citizens organize armed  neighborhood watch patrols in Florida and follow white people around who _look suspicious._


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I dont agree with the killing of Trayvon, but lets be fair here...Trayvon was a wannabe thug...he welcomed suspicion.  He gave cause for suspicion not because of his color but because of his behavior and he wasnt shy about it...he boasted of it.  

Im actually surprised he wasn't packin'...he was selling and buying guns unregistered.

Bringing race into this case suggests someone eager to incite violence...this case should be a red flag and accomplishing the exact opposite...anything else is hypocritical in my view.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Blame Z.  Not me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You just derailed!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

That's it.  I'm getting the Trademarker out for the Zimmerman Trial, almost everything is tm'ed in the JoJo trial thread.  

Here we go:

De-Rail&#8482;
De-Rail Queen&#8482;  - that's me.

Here's another tm - surprise!

BlameZ&#8482;


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Geez Louise, there are so many tm's here once I get that thing out the sky is the limit.  If [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] would ever show up to this thread, we'd have a registered!! tm'er on hand to shoot straight to the top of the pile of gubbamint papers to registered tm.

Fuck Him&#8482;


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



im not sure there would be a time stamp on it 

this is one of the various versions of the event she gave 

her story changed yet again once crump interviewed her


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Do it.  You can be convicted too!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



There were already organizations and individuals last year that shot up cop cars, assaulted an innocent man wearing hoodies to prove a point, put out hits, showed up at some poor people's house that had nothing to do with it... You can't imagine and you don't know what you're talking about with that and I will be emotional on this point, because it was really really awful.  This is a "normal" community.  And God help us if it escalates to that kind of chaos again.   Hopefully that initial heightened lunacy and witch hunt is over and there can be regular, run of the mill, fair justice.

Hardy har har.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I can't find the original post, but I've been listening, [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] has and  [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] have been listening, don't know who else.
> 
> The majority are answering with politically correct answers or what they think they should be saying, some are getting caught with agenda or bias the longer they are questioned, very few have come out and said they believe X.   Most of them say they don't have an opinion, one said he didn't and then SNAP!  With his Facebook opinion and agenda.  I think it's going to be extremely difficult to get any kind of jury that doesn't have any bias and even when they do impossible to tell if someone with an agenda is in the mix.  Other than very few exceptions most are lying thru their teeth.  I have little faith.  I'd have thrown my hands up and done eenie meenie minee moe by now if I had to question them.  "I don't really have an opinion" is a gigantic red flag we've heard countless times so far.  Maybe the other watchers could chime in here. But that's my take.



I know lots of people who wouldn't give an opinion at this time because they don't know enough about the case.  Not everyone are "trial watchers," you know.  Nothing wrong with that if it's your hobby, but some people have other hobbies or other things they prefer to spend their time on.

Sometimes we get all embroiled in something and assume everyone else has the same level of interest.  They don't.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Well, I feel  just as emotional about what happened to Trayvon Martin and it was really, really awful.  Hopefully we will have justice in this case and set an example for any future Nazi-like neighborhood watch dudes who think they can terrorize innocent citizens minding their own business and walking about on the streets of America.  Even at night.  Even wearing hoodies.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



drama queen.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Ok.  Considered.

and?

Do you not foresee any reaction from the majority of whites?

The bottom line is simple.  It's obvious.

Even if Zimmerman had some racist basis to consider Trayvon's behavior to be "suspicious," if all he did was follow the kid around, then anything that ensued is the product of his lawful behavior.

Try to get around that reality, but you are predestined to fail.  Lawful behavior is lawful behavior.  

An unlawful REACTION to lawful behavior does not negate the right of Zimmerman to defend himself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Given.

Now I'm going back out of the opinion business and back into the trial business.  But there is another side to it, and that is I don't think people can have an understanding of what happened last year unless you live here.   We don't need another LA fiasco.  This is backtracking and is a single incident creating a gap, making a divide, batting one against one where it shouldn't be.  We've lost our perspective on this single incident and have blown it sky freaking high - up to the president.   So people are emotional and shooting their mouths off on this one guy and this one incident like it's the "norm". 

Haven't we gone far past the Black Panther's taking a hit?   Why are we still here on national/presidential/Al Sharpton coverage on a local event.  Why?   A.G.E.N.D.A.

This is not how we are with people in our normal lives.

This should have never been what it blew up to be in this day and age.  Ever.   Then Al/Jesse, et al, made it so.  They made it what it is in the spotlight for their own... agendas.  Which based on this, I believe is separate you from me, make the gap as big as they can, otherwise they have no pulpit to speak on. 

Aren't we fighting on the same team?  I am.  The enemy is the terrorists and chemical warfare, the economy, the same stuff that affects us all.   Haven't we all been over together fighting this war, race excluded, as a team?  THAT. Is our problem.  Do we need aliens to invade to prove the point of "team"?

If we're going to talk about race - which I think has nothing to do with this - this is a catalyst for AGENDA and pulpit for causes of people who have nothing better to do - then I'll talk about it - but let's make a new thread for that.

See my signature file (except [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] and her Jesus butthole, just chalk that up to Tink lol)

Other than that, I'm watching the trial, the rest of this is divide, media, propaganda and bullshit continuing and continuing to propagate the divide and... regarding due process.   There is none here because of all of this.  This trial is something else and true "colors" are showing.   Big Time.

And this is the last post I will make in this thread that goes to that.

Dirt bike and Duck O'clock. Off the lecture. 

-C


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well, you know what, this isn't about ME, but since you wanted to make it personal...

Apparently you're too stupid to pick up on the subtle parody intended by my comment.  I'll help you out a bit...it's a parody of testarosa's comment.

See it now?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



If you have to explain it, it wasn't that good.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Point made.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



this why bans on ar-15s are dangerous to the honest hardworking peoples 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZo4hbGJjVI]Gun Control -- No matter what your opinion, you need to see this - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I provided the link to the Crump interview and the link to the States Attorney interview, basically you locate the part you say exists in the tape and tell us the time reading on the playback.

>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



there are all sorts of interviews going way back 

as i said her story evolved 

Interview of W8 Comparison | DiwataMan


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You know why this blew up like this, don't you?  It struck a chord.  I'm not sure why it struck a chord, but it did.  In my case, I think maybe it's because I would like to think that I now live in a time where it's not dangerous for a black kid to walk alone at night in a neighborhood without being stereotyped.  Let alone killed.  Especially not by someone who is supposed to be keeping a watch on things, protecting people, not killing them.

Yes, it struck a chord.  And I'm a 60-year-old white woman.  It's despicable to see a young person cut down like that, with their entire life ahead of them.  

I remember I went to a convenience store late one Saturday night to pick up something.  It was eery, I was kind of uneasy.  The parking lot of the store was empty.  It was just me and the clerk.  I was hoping someone wouldn't come in to rob the store while I was there.

Apparently in some places it's the neighborhood watch you have to worry about, not the bad guys.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Although...

Just because it was parody doesn't indicate that I don't mean it. ; )


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



A black kid stereotyped------you're clueless to your own racism. How about feeling for anyone who is stereotyped. Even neighborhood watchmen ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



more so White Hispanic neighborhood watchmen 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

So who here is really smart?
I was running and didn't have my boots on - flip flops - and I stepped on a galvanized nail and it went... quite a ways in. I haven't had tetanus since, ha. many years.
To go get tetanus or to not get tetanus?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So who here is really smart?
> I was running and didn't have my boots on - flip flops - and I stepped on a galvanized nail and it went... quite a ways in. I haven't had tetanus since, ha. many years.
> To go get tetanus or to not get tetanus?



Geez, testy...you go get that thing checked out and let the doctor decide what you need...I mean it...go get it checked out... Im not a doctor, but clean it and cover it until someone can look at it...but you go to the doctor!  A friend of mine did the same running down train tracks...get it checked out...and I mean it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So who here is really smart?
> I was running and didn't have my boots on - flip flops - and I stepped on a galvanized nail and it went... quite a ways in. I haven't had tetanus since, ha. many years.
> To go get tetanus or to not get tetanus?



do yourself a favor go get the shot 

plus really clean up the injured area with soapy water 

and antibiotic cream

but most importantly take the advise of whichever medical provider 

gives you the shot


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So who here is really smart?
> I was running and didn't have my boots on - flip flops - and I stepped on a galvanized nail and it went... quite a ways in. I haven't had tetanus since, ha. many years.
> To go get tetanus or to not get tetanus?



Go get a tetanus shot.  Especially if it's been more than 10 years since your last one.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't back it up right now but an ER doc once told me that there hasn't been a single case of tetanus reported if a person has only received one tetanus shot in their life. Now back to your regular programming


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

Good thing your doctor will not be George Zimmerman.

With the way GZ overreacts, he would probably prescribe chemotherapy!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I appreciate your post, but was does the bold have to do with anything?  I read it 3 times and still cant figure it out.  If we want to talk about profiling...try being white walking or driving thru an all black neighborhood sometime.

In Detroit, the cops will stop you and tell you to get out of there...they will even escort you if you are lost...its that bad.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So who here is really smart?
> I was running and didn't have my boots on - flip flops - and I stepped on a galvanized nail and it went... quite a ways in. I haven't had tetanus since, ha. many years.
> To go get tetanus or to not get tetanus?



I want a full report from your visit to the doctor.  You can go to the emergency room and be seen and out of there quickly.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I can't back it up right now but an ER doc once told me that there hasn't been a single case of tetanus reported if a person has only received one tetanus shot in their life. Now back to your regular programming



i would imagine that it would be unlikely in this case too

since it was a   galvanized nail  but ya never know


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I can't back it up right now but an ER doc once told me that there hasn't been a single case of tetanus reported if a person has only received one tetanus shot in their life. Now back to your regular programming
> ...



I agree...its good that it was galvanized...however she described it as a deep entry, which means it is extremely susceptible to infection...and that damn thing is gonna hurt for awhile...best to get it treated and know that you are doing everything to prevent infection.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, I did all the cleany stuff.  Ugh... Going for a shot or going to the doctor at all unless I'm dying or year check up to please give me a shot ...  Shit..  it was galvanized!!  Doesn't galvanized mean clean? Lol. 

I maybe going to take my chances here.  I can still type and my dd knows my you're about to be in trouble  looks.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



yes and i was somewhat misleading by accident it isnt the rust itself that causes 

the problem but rather the pitted areas t of the rusty part harbors the bacteria 

you are correct the deep wound is the bigger issue


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Remember when the black panthers actually thought they could legally carry guns...







Everything changes when the "other side" does things....lol

Governor *Reagan *told reporters that afternoon that he saw no reason why on the street today a citizen should be carrying loaded weapons. He called guns a ridiculous way to solve problems that have to be solved among people of good will. In a later press conference, Reagan said he didnt know of any sportsman who leaves his home with a gun to go out into the field to hunt or for target shooting who carries that gun loaded.
The Black Panthers And The Right To Bear Arms - disinformation

Zimmerman, comments?  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Good thing your doctor will not be George Zimmerman.
> 
> With the way GZ overreacts, he would probably prescribe chemotherapy!



Now that was funny


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

autoZona cannot keep up with the thread topics, so s/he just wanders around aimlessly (as she so often does).

Zona claims to be black, but it is actually a fat white lesbian,

Anyway, it's dishonesty aside: wtf was it trying to say in its last post?

Zimmerman carried a gun.

Yeah.  And?

What a fucking dishonest stupid odious little petty hack Zona is.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing your doctor will not be George Zimmerman.
> ...



No.  It wasn't.  It was typical plodding trite tripe bullshit.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> autoZona cannot keep up with the thread topics, so s/he just wanders around aimlessly (as she so often does).
> 
> Zona claims to be black, but it is actually a fat white lesbian,
> 
> ...



I think it says a lot about this forum that you've only been here since February 2013 and already have 1307 rep points.

It appears that ugly nastiness is valued here. Way to go, USMessage Board!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I can't back it up right now but an ER doc once told me that there hasn't been a single case of tetanus reported if a person has only received one tetanus shot in their life. Now back to your regular programming



Yeah, testarosa, go ahead and risk your health on that kind of vague information.  I hate getting vaccinations or any other crap pumped into my body.  Refuse to get a flu shot.   don't take any medicines, won't even take cold medicine.

But a few years ago, I fell down and scraped my knees up with a bunch of dirty gravel.  After reading about tetanus and how bad it is, I decided to go ahead and get a tetanus shot.  Go ahead, read up about tetanus, and then make your decision.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > autoZona cannot keep up with the thread topics, so s/he just wanders around aimlessly (as she so often does).
> ...


See my sig.  It explains how this person has all that rep.  You see, he lost a bet with me.  he at first honored that bet but came back as a different person....a sock.....and that is how he still has his reps.  He made some kind of deal with the mods it seems to keep his rep, but lose the name Liability.  or liarbility as we call him.

He has no honor.    NONE.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Thanks guys, I did all the cleany stuff.  Ugh... Going for a shot or going to the doctor at all unless I'm dying or year check up to please give me a shot ...  Shit..  it was galvanized!!  Doesn't galvanized mean clean? Lol.
> 
> I maybe going to take my chances here.  I can still type and my dd knows my you're about to be in trouble  looks.



Don't be fooled by the term galvanized. It still rusts, and no, it isn't clean.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > autoZona cannot keep up with the thread topics, so s/he just wanders around aimlessly (as she so often does).
> ...



I think it says a lot about your ignorance to believe that I have only been here since February 2013.

 I used to be the member with the username of "Liability."

Your stupidity is not valued.

Go figure.

Well, get an adult with a brain to assist you.  Avoid all liberals though.  The handicap in "thinking" is too much for most of them.

And Zona is a dishonest bitch sock, too. Seriously, Zona has no honor, integrity or inclination to EVER be honest.  None.

Fact.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Cut him some slack...he was just joking.

What are your thoughts about GZ reaching for a "phone" just before he got hit...think someone following and then reaching for something when approached might have had something to do with him being punched?

Im down the middle on this one...but the reaching for a phone when the gun was in the same spot he was reaching says that he will have some explaining to do if the prosecutor presses it.

I can see the good and bad of each side...and that part of Mr Zs story disturbs me.  Why would he be reaching for a phone if the cops were on their way...what was a phone call gonna do at that point...yet his gun was right there...isnt it reasonable to assume that he may have been reaching for that yet felt he had to tell the cops he was reaching for a phone?  he says he reached for the phone but it must have been the wrong pocket...yeah but he was reaching in the right place for where his gun was holstered.

A neighborhood watch person following a teen packing heat is not a good thing, IMO and if it were my family member Id be pissed.

However, I dont like the race card being pulled by anyone...it has no place in this case...the only people associating "hoodie" with "black" are those defending martin and desperately wanting to make it a race issue to intimidate a potential jury.  If we want to get past color, then the same have to get past that type of behavior also...just my take.

I agree with a lot of your posts and I appreciate your research and in depth analysis...its what the forum is all about.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Its hard to get past race when In my opinoin, Zimmerman only looked twice at Martin BECASUE he was black.  In my opinion.  Everything else happened because of Zimmerman profiling Martin.  IN MY OPINION.  

I have a question.  Did Zimmerman ever call the police on a suspicious white guy there? How many times did he call the police on black people there...?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




Just look at Zona and other scumbag dishonest hack bitches desperately attempting to still pretend that this case has anything to do with race.

What a fucking stupid lying rat twat Zona is.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I can't back it up right now but an ER doc once told me that there hasn't been a single case of tetanus reported if a person has only received one tetanus shot in their life. Now back to your regular programming
> ...



oh shit!! I was going to change the thread name to "can you really get tet". But my daughters teacher's son fell at Disney last year and got staff in his knee from it and spent forever in the hospital fighting for his life.  She's a total Logical and was like who get staff from falling down at Disney and has all that drama?!?!?  But there is happened.  Totally forgot about that.

Ok.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Ridiculous question.  Why dont you do the research and tell us?...you are the one bringing race into it.

And its your opinion?  You seem to be the one profiling.  He had a right to be suspicious...that is not the issue here and its not going to get you anywhere.  Trayvon was seen initially standing in the middle of a yard in the rain of a neighbor that GZ knew...do you like it when strangers are loitering on your lawn when you arent home?  

Not to mention the fact that a couple of weeks earlier another young person was spotted at the same neighbors house under the overhang on his porch smoking when once again the neighbor wasnt home.

So there was cause for some suspicion.  Lets just say hypothetically that the same neighbors house was robbed that night.  Whats GZ gonna say..."oh yeah I saw someone standing in the middle of your yard that night when you werent home, but I didnt think anything of it and just kept driving".  

BTW, GZ did call the cops on the other person that was on the porch a couple of weeks earlier...they came and the kid was told to leave the porch...thats neighborhood watch and the neighbor appreciated it as anyone would.

Now should GZ be following a teen and holstering a gun...nope...he shouldnt, IMO.  His reaction after he was approached by trayvon is also suspect...these are the facts that the prosecution needs to drill...racism isnt going to do it...because it is strictly speculation, opinion, assumption, hearsay...no facts.  

Trials are won and lost based on evidence and how that evidence is presented to the jury.  Racist assumptions are intimidation tactics...not evidence and a smart jury will discard and if you arent careful will hold against the accuser.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > autoZona cannot keep up with the thread topics, so s/he just wanders around aimlessly (as she so often does).
> ...



You don't know who he is?

Oh my.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

hubby wants to know how fast it sets in, if we can make appointment for say... Next Wednesday and when I'll stop talking.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

This pick of the jury at 6. I find that crazy.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

Can we AT LEAST agree to this.....

1. Zimmerman is not the worst person in the world, and often he tried (in his own way) to help guard his neighborhood from crime.

2. Because TM was a young black male and dressed in attaire that leaned toward the "saggy jeans, dark hoody, street" variety..GZ gave him extra attention. I.E, racially profiled him... at least to SOME degree.

3. GZ did not intend to KILL TM, but GZ's stalking nature may have led to fright on behalf of TM... resulting in GZ using excessive force that resulted in an unarmed minor's death.

^^^ Can we agree on these things?


If not, can we agree to pray for wisdom, honesty, and common sense?


LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



BTW...you are entitled to your opinion and I do appreciate you stating it as your opinion.  But look at some of the facts in Trayvons favor...I personally think that GZ has some obstacles to overcome...some big ones.  Lets spend the energy getting to the bottom of those.  You can help.  Just want to get to the truth...I honestly dont see color and think its quite childish and unhuman to be honest with you....color of skin?  who freaking cares.  Its a person.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I can't find the original post, but I've been listening, [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] has and  [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] have been listening, don't know who else.
> ...



 I'm not actually just a watcher, my phone has been ringing and my life disrupted for a year about this.  Believe you me... I wish this trial was a "hobby".


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

BTW, good evening ladies and gents!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Can we AT LEAST agree to this.....
> 
> 1. Zimmerman is not the worst person in the world, and often he tried (in his own way) to help guard his neighborhood from crime.
> 
> ...



Excellent...now we are getting some where.  We can get to the bottom of this.  Great points and i will agree with you on all of them even on the partial profile.  Good post, king...very fair and reasonable.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> hubby wants to know how fast it sets in, if we can make appointment for say... Next Wednesday and when I'll stop talking.



Well you will never stop talking...lol.  Hes a good hub.  I would hit the emergency room, but if youre going to the doctor...do it monday and tell them what happened they will get you right in...no you arent waiting till Wednesday...Monday at the latest.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Can we AT LEAST agree to this.....
> 
> 1. Zimmerman is not the worst person in the world, and often he tried (in his own way) to help guard his neighborhood from crime.
> 
> ...



No.  The "hoodie" shit was a comment made by a former reporter and current day political commentator (Geraldo Rivera).  His comments do not control whatever Zimmerman was actually thinking that day.

And whatever Zimmerman's motivation may have been, that's quite irrelevant.

What IS relevant is what he did and did not do.

And what Trayvon did and did not do.

Neither can we "agree" that "following" Trayvon is the same thing as "stalking" which is YOUR loaded and inaccurate word choice.

We also cannot "agree" that the force used was excessive.  Maybe it was.  Then again, maybe it wasn't.

But I'm ok praying that you receive your first dose of wisdom, honesty, and common sense queen.sullied.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Can we AT LEAST agree to this.....
> 
> 1. Zimmerman is not the worst person in the world, and often he tried (in his own way) to help guard his neighborhood from crime.
> 
> ...



I've said from the get go that you couldn't find a bigger FUBAR'D moment ever than these two poor souls running into each other that night. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Can we AT LEAST agree to this.....
> ...



What did Martin do wrong?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

SOME folks imagine that Trayvon might be alive tonight if only Zimmerman had not profiled a black yute in a hoodie.

I wonder though if Trayvon might not be alive tonight if only he had not initiated a physical altercation with Zimmerman for the "offense" of being "followed?"

(By the way, I also don't claim to _know_ that Trayvon DID actually initiate the physical altercation.  But it sure looks like a probability to me.)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 15, 2013)

Blah blah blah, jury selection starts back on Monday. No one has been paying attention.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Good, but you are not Zimmerman.  He is the one who calls the police on blacks in his area.  Whether they did something or not, he profiled.  He does see in color.

but good on you though.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



*IF* he initiated a physical altercation with Zimmerman because he was offended at having been followed by Zimmerman, that would constitute doing something wrong, you dimwit.

*If* Trayvon did that, then the real question is "what did Zimmerman do wrong?"


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> SOME folks imagine that Trayvon might be alive tonight if only Zimmerman had not profiled a black yute in a hoodie.
> 
> I wonder though if Trayvon might not be alive tonight if only he had not initiated a physical altercation with Zimmerman for the "offense" of being "followed?"
> 
> (By the way, I also don't claim to _know_ that Trayvon DID actually initiate the physical altercation.  But it sure looks like a probability to me.)



Can you please please oint out where Martin intiated anything.  Please.   You say this like its fact yet you also say you have no fucking idea.  Dishonest much?  

The initiation was Zimmerman getting out of his truck.  And the fact that he was armed.  Perhaps that is why he thought he could win the fight.  In the big picture, I guess he was right.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



This is a good question.  I am curious as to GZs comment of "they always get away"...well Mr Z what was Martin getting away from?  Its not like GZ witnessed him breaking into someones house.  Get away from what Mr Z?  A good prosecutor will make him answer that...and what is Mr Z going to say to that?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > SOME folks imagine that Trayvon might be alive tonight if only Zimmerman had not profiled a black yute in a hoodie.
> ...



No.

Again, I wasn't there and neither were you, you dimwit.

But some of the physical evidence suggests that Zimmerman was pounded by Trayvon.  No injuries to Zimmerman's knuckles.  But at least some scrape(s) to Trayvon's.

No physical injuries (not counting, of course, the gun shot wound that *ended* the altercation) to Trayvon.  But several significant injuries to Zimmerman (nose, back of head).

Plus, there is the prospective testimony of Zimmerman about having been physically accosted by Zimmerman.

*Getting out of a truck is NOT initiating anything.*  Not legally.  It's nice convenient spin by idiots, but it is not the slightest bit valid in terms of the law.

The fact that Zimmerman was armed is ALSO entirely irrelevant if Zimmerman had not pulled the  gun out prior to being physically accosted by Trayvon.  

Yeah.  Tryavon made a mistake -- assuming that he took it upon himself to physically accost Zimmerman.  It seems like maybe Trayvon guessed, and in the end, he ended up having guessed wrong.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I can answer the what did Zimmerman do wrong.

1)  He followed someone suspicious and holstered a gun.  You call the police if you witness someone doing something wrong...if the police had come...what would they have done based on the evidence GZ was giving them...Trayvon would have simply said he went to the store and was walking to his dads fiances house.  No crime there.

2)  When he was approached and asked what the problem was...GZ didnt man up and tell him...GZ was following him because he thought there was a problem, so when asked by that person, why not tell him what the problem is?  

3)  Instead, when asked, GZ reached for his "phone" and was hit while doing it.  How did Trayvon know what he was grabbing for and as it turns out there was no phone there...it was a gun.

4) MR Z was following someone like they had already committed a crime...they always get away?  What was trayvon getting away from...what had he done up to that point?

on the other hand...in hindsight...Trayvon could have asked in a less intimidating way and then explained where he was going...or he could have just continued to walk to the house instead of circling back around.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

Show of hands...

How many people have you seen (or even heard of), that started an altercation with a stranger who was packing a pistol?

Ready, go!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You CAN answer, but your answer is bogus.

Following Trayvon is not "wrong."  

You can SAY that Zimmerman "hoisted" a gun, but you have exactly ZERO evidence of that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Show of hands...
> 
> How many people have you seen (or even heard of), that started an altercation with a stranger who was packing a pistol?
> 
> Ready, go!



Lots of them do it all the time, Queen.sullied.

Of course, for the most part, those who do so either don't know that the other guy HAS a gun OR the ones confronting an ARMED individual are fucking idiots.

Show me any evidence that Trayvon KNEW that Zimmerman had a gun.

Go.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

Now keep those hands in the air... and add to that..

... "started an altercation with a stranger that was packing"...

AND THEY'RE UNARMED...




AND THEY ARE A HIGH SCHOOL, & THE ONE PACKING IS GROWN!



^^^ IN YOUR LIFE....... when have you EVER even HEARD of such a thing?








Thanks


----------



## animallover (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok this may be a stupid question but I'm not to up on all the facts as some of you are..ok here it is. Please answer if someone can. 

Was TM in a gated community when this happened? And did who he was visiting live inside that community or somewhere else?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> hubby wants to know how fast it sets in, if we can make appointment for say... Next Wednesday and when I'll stop talking.



Is he asking how long it'll take before you stop talking from tetanus? Tell him duct tape across the mouth works faster.

Tetanus (Lockjaw) Treatment, Symptoms, Causes, Shot, and Side Effects by MedicineNet.com

Symptoms can show up in as little 2 days. This isn't something to play with. Go get a shot, either at the ER or at a clinic. You can call the ER and find out what their wait time is; tell them you need a tetanus shot due to stepping on a nail.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

For the love of cute babies!!

Can we agree that TM did not deserve to be shot dead in the street before he graduated high school because he went to the store to buy some Skittles?????


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I didnt say he "hoisted" anything...I said he reached for "something" and he was hit while in that act...those are Mr Zs own words (He said he was reaching for a phone...call me skeptical on that one).  It turns out that there was no phone there as Mr Z admits...but there was a gun.  He reached and he got hit.  The prosecution is going to use that against him..."How did Trayvon know what you were reaching for"?...the next question to him will be:  "and what side of your hips was your gun holstered"?

You are a thinker...arent you skeptical about a few of these things?  I sure am.  I know there has been no evidence submitted as we are still in jury selection, but dont they raise questions initially.  Looking at both sides and trying to put myself in the position of both individuals...those are the questions I have.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's a pretty impressive citing of events that were only witnessed by Zimmerman and Martin, Miss Cleo.  Did you see that in your crystal ball, or did your spirit guide tell you about it?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > hubby wants to know how fast it sets in, if we can make appointment for say... Next Wednesday and when I'll stop talking.
> ...



Hee hee...good one, Aye.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> For the love of cute babies!!
> 
> Can we agree that TM did not deserve to be shot dead in the street before he graduated high school because he went to the store to buy some Skittles?????



Can we agree that you need to stop spewing your emotions all over everything and demanding that everyone else accept them as objective reality?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Show of hands...
> 
> How many people have you seen (or even heard of), that started an altercation with a stranger who was packing a pistol?
> 
> Ready, go!



Trayvon didn't think he was packing.

Look I'm a little white girl 5'4" always ran my bands at the door. Door vs the house, Always assumed the worst. Never thought the best of anyone. I would have jumped Zimmerman too in a line up to get into a club. Or Trayvon. 

This situation with Martin and Zimmerman is the most unreal bad moment in history. Neither one deserved this. 

I'm so sorry it has turned out this way.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

25's commentary on " What Zimmerman Did Wrong" was flawless!


----------



## Jackson (Jun 15, 2013)

> Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
> something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is.Dispatcher: Just let me know if he does anything ok
> Zimmerman: How long until you get an officer over here?
> Dispatcher: Yeah we've got someone on the way, just let me know if this guy does
> ...



All of the above quotes in blue are incorrect assumptions of wrong doings of Martin and biases.  The boy was merely walking across yards to get to another house eating skittles and drinking tea.  He wasn't checking anyone out.  He was talking to a girl on the phone.   There was no "deal."  

George Zimmerman was looking for a crime and he found Martin who wasn't doing anything wrong.  But Martin ended up dead.

Assumption:  " Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is."

Bias:  "These assholes they always get away."

Assumption of wrong doing:  "Shit he's running"  "Zimmerman: The back entrance...fucking [unintelligible]"

Police tell Zimmerman to stand down:
Dispatcher: Are you following him?
Zimmerman: Yeah
Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.

What happened in the minutes of the confrontation?  I do not know.  It could have been self defense on the part of Zimmerman.  But would we have reached this point if Zimmerman hadn't been looking for a crime and found Martin walking with skittles and tea instead?  That's where I have my problem.  Still can't get past Zimmerman thinking he found an "Asshole and this one wasn't going to get away."


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



i dont know a Miss Cleo.  Im simply looking at both sides and going with the little information that we have recieved.  Are you saying that GZ wasnt following him like he committed a crime?  What does "They always get away" mean if he wasnt.  

Let me ask you this...suppose the cops did show up before trayvon got to him...what was GZ going to tell him and what was the cop going to do as a result?  MR Z was in hot pursuit!!...you can gather that just from the 911 call.

Im just looking for some objectivity here.  Im finding it more and more difficult to find that from either side regarding this issue.

I dont appreciate the sarcasm either.   Im asking valid questions...answer them how you wish, but dont accuse me of a crystal ball.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> For the love of cute babies!!
> 
> Can we agree that TM did not deserve to be shot dead in the street before he graduated high school because he went to the store to buy some Skittles?????



Can we agree that your "questions" are quite completely retarded?  

Because they are.

To the extent that Trayvon got shot and killed by Zimmerman, the QUESTION is whether or not it was necessary for Zimmerman to have done so in order to defend himself against a beat down being inflicted on him by Trayvon that Zimmerman allegedly believed was going to get him (Zimmerman) either severely injured or killed.

So, no, you dipshit.  We cannot "agree" that Trayvon didn't deserve to die for merely going to the store to buy Skittles.  That was NEVER the question, you hack idiot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> For the love of cute babies!!
> 
> Can we agree that TM did not deserve to be shot dead in the street before he graduated high school because he went to the store to buy some Skittles?????



He wasn't shot because he went to the store to buy Skittles. Where did that come from?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> 25's commentary on " What Zimmerman Did Wrong" was flawless!



Wrong.  It was heavily flawed.

Only a hack like you would say that the flawed is flawless.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of cute babies!!
> ...



prince.sullied's alleged mind.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

@ Cecile, many people are "emotional" about innocent minors being killed.


Forgive me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Now keep those hands in the air... and add to that..
> 
> ... "started an altercation with a stranger that was packing"...
> 
> ...



Chicago killings - happens every day there. Why isn't there an uproar over that?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @ Cecile, many people are "emotional" about innocent minors being killed.
> 
> 
> Forgive me.




We don't know that Trayvon was "innocent," you hack.

Your ignorance is forgiven.  Your hack nature is not.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Have you ever done N Watch? You bet Zimmerman says they always get away. Because they do.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

*crickets*...where did everyone go?...was it something I said?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @ Cecile, many people are "emotional" about innocent minors being killed.
> 
> 
> Forgive me.



I think it's horrible. Both have lives over. Granted Zimmerman will live on but he's a dead man. 

One bad night. One bad moment. One bad for each of them.

Now this. What a horrible show.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Off Topic:

So my dog is sitting in front of me whining.  He has eaten, went to the bathroom, has plenty of water...and hes not ready for bed yet...he does this to me all the time...I cant read your mind dude!!!

lol...and when I look away from him...he grunts at me like hes irritated...little brat...lol.

okay...carry on.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of cute babies!!
> ...



I never heard of the wounds that Zimmerman received.  Did he get a fractured skull?  Was Martin taking his head and pounding it on the cement?  What did the xrays show?  Where was the fracture and how many stitches did he receive?  He had a broken nose, correct?  Tell me about all of the wounds.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > 25's commentary on " What Zimmerman Did Wrong" was flawless!
> ...



What was flawed? Ive asked some questions...they are not being answered.  If its flawed tell me where...I want to know...and I wont even get mad.  I have no problem admitting mistake...Ill even put it in bold letters.

I see both sides...I have questions for both sides.  Im waiting for the evidence like most others, but until then, these questions are in my head.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> So my dog is sitting in front of me whining.  He has eaten, went to the bathroom, has plenty of water...and hes not ready for bed yet...he does this to me all the time...I cant read your mind dude!!!
> 
> ...



He wants your attention; probably a belly rub.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

Let me explain something. I'm "Old School".

That means I believe in God, that a man should be Head of Household, that your word MEANS something, that God blessed America, ....

AND...


I BELIEVE IN A FAIR FIGHT!

When you're "Old School", you believe that two men fighting should be settled with their fists! You don't get in a "FISTfight", ...


Get your ass whipped....


And THEN....

PULL OUT A GUN AND SHOOT THE PERSON THAT WHIPPED YOUR ASS TO DEATH!

ESPECIALLY, when YOU started the fight!!!!!!!!!(if there was a fight)


That's a 

PUNK

COWARD & A

BITCH!!!



To people from the "Old School"!

PERIOD!


----------



## Jackson (Jun 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about Zimmerman's wounds?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let me explain something. I'm "Old School".
> 
> That means I believe in God, that a man should be Head of Household, that your word MEANS something, that God blessed America, ....
> 
> ...



That's where I was going.  If he didn't have a fractured skull or a life or death injury, the gun had no business being taken out.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of cute babies!!
> ...



On the other hand...the QUESTION is also whether trayvon was acting in self defense when he asked what the problem was and GZ reached for the side of his hip that his gun was on.  If trayvons object was to get to him before he pulled whatever out of his pocket, then couldnt that be considered self defense in trayvons favor?

To me this is the nuts of this case...who acted in self defense first?  Arguments can be made for both...at this point in the trial a little objectivity would be nice on both sides.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 15, 2013)

Jackson said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Evidence of the injuries to Z has been talked about and links posted many times on here. A simple internet search can find them. A search of this thread can do the same.

George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News

George Zimmerman's injuries*Pictures - CBS News

George Zimmerman Head Injury | Zimmerman Injuries | Photos | Mediaite


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @ Cecile, many people are "emotional" about innocent minors being killed.
> 
> 
> Forgive me.



There you go again with your projection and spewing.  "Innocent minors"?  Really?  For someone who keeps claiming to be looking for objectivity, you sure as shit spend a lot of time jumping on conclusions like a pit bull on a hambone.

I realize that you have already decided in your head exactly who did what when and that Zimmerman is 100% guilty - whatever nonsense you try to feed us - but can we at least agree that I don't actually give a rat's ass about your personal opinions?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Can anyone tell me about Zimmerman's wounds?



Hey Jackson.  I know of the same wounds as you...I dont know what the official report is from the medics or if there is one.

1) At least two significant gashes to the back of the head that were bleeding profusely.

2) Either a broken nose or a seriously bruised and swollen nose.  Watch the interview at the scene with the detective the next day...his nose is swollen pretty bad.

Outside of these injuries, i dont know of any others outside of maybe some minor abrasions from the struggle on the ground.

OOPs just got this from  [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]...thanks, Aye!

'...the family physician of Trayvon Martin shooter George Zimmerman and obtained exclusively by ABC News found that Zimmerman was diagnosed with a "closed fracture" of his nose, a pair of black eyes, two lacerations to the back of his head and a minor back injury the day after he fatally shot Martin during an alleged altercation."

Note:  The black eyes occur when you get punched in the nose...they werent separate punches.  Nose not broken, but fractured.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> For the love of cute babies!!
> 
> Can we agree that TM did not deserve to be shot dead in the street before he graduated high school because he went to the store to buy some Skittles?????



But "they always get away"....


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 15, 2013)

I just noticed the word LIE is in the name Cecilie.

TM was a high school student not yet 18 = MINOR

TM was followed, reported, and confronted by GZ because of GZ's presumptions of a possible criminal intent on TM's part. Which was an erroneous presumption = INNOCENT

You're welcome.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



No.  That's not a question at the trial.  We will never know if he even observed Zimmerman allegedly reaching for a phone.

And HIS state of mind is NOT at all in issue.



25Caliber said:


> If trayvons object was to get to him before he pulled whatever out of his pocket, then couldnt that be considered self defense in trayvons favor?



No.  Trayvon has no claim of self defense.  He's not on trial for anything.  And the jury will be instructed NOT to engage in speculation.  Legally, it makes NO difference what Trayvon may have thought or guessed or believed.  The ONLY valid legal questions for the jury to determine in that regard are: what did Zimmerman believe and whether or not that belief was "reasonable." 



25Caliber said:


> To me this is the nuts of this case...who acted in self defense first?  Arguments can be made for both...at this point in the trial a little objectivity would be nice on both sides.



To you?  Your questions are not the legal issue that the jury will get instructed on.  

There is nothing to be "objective" about.  YOUR idle questions are entirely beside the point.

The SOLE questions revolve around what Zimmerman believed and whether or not such beliefs were objectively and subjectively reasonable under the circumstances (as the jury finds those circumstances to have been).


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > For the love of cute babies!!
> ...



It's a truth. 

With NW at least you scare them off.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Well, hopefully this one wont get away if he did infact murder that unarmed guy.

If found guilty, I hope he rots.  I really do.  I dont mean two years, probation and a gig at fox.  I mean, 50 years hard time.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to reply.  Very reasonable and fair responses.

I would disagree on your first point.  Zimmerman is claiming self defense and if it is shown that Trayvon was acting in self defense then it would show at the same time that GZ initiated the struggle.  I think this will be key to the case and it will most certainly addressed.  Self defense suggests the other party initiated the struggle...the prosecution will be looking to prove that GZ initiated it...I believe they will use his own words in the interrogation to do this...if they dont, then imo they are making a mistake.

My point is that both cant claim self defense...if the prosecution shows that GZ initiated it and therefore Trayvon was acting in self defense then by default they are showing GZ wasnt?

We do not need to know if Trayvon "observed" the reaching...GZ admits it and states that as he is reaching for it he was charged and punched.  GZ states this twice...once in interrogation and the other the very next day with the detective at the scene.

To your next response...I would reiterate that it makes all the difference in the world when claiming self defense that it is shown that the other party initiated the struggle.  If GZ is reaching for something and that something later turns out to be a gun (not a phone)...then it could and I will assume will be argued that he initiated the struggle and that trayvon was defending himself against whatever GZ was grabbing for.  Again, it hurts GZ that there was a gun there...it shows that as it turns out, trayvon wasnt overreacting because in fact there was a gun there.  Do you see what I mean?

You wrote:
"The SOLE questions revolve around what Zimmerman believed and whether or not such beliefs were objectively and subjectively reasonable under the circumstances (as the jury finds those circumstances to have been)."

Well said...I agree.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



^ What autoZona [   ] *really* hopes is that somebody snuffs Zimmerman and that's not dependent on WHETHER he's found guilty.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



There is no way he gets 50 years...hes being charged with M2 not M1...if convicted of M2 he would be lucky to serve 10-15 years after time off for good behavior, etc.  The minimum/mandatory sentence for M2 with a firearm is 25 years...good behavior cuts that in half.  However, a judge can impose additional penalties and charges that include up to life in prison, but I dont see that happening in this case....I dont see the judge extending it to life...not with all the hoopla and controversy surrounding the case.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I the sole questions revolve around what Zimmerman believed were *reasonable*, he's out of luck, for his statements on the 911 call demonstrate just how neurotic and paranoid the man really is...
examples:

Zimmerman: Somethings wrong with him. Yup, he's coming to check me out, he's got
something in his hands, I don't know what his deal is

These assholes they always get away

Shit he's running

The back entrance...fucking


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 16, 2013)

The reasons why we are here debating endlessly is exactly what the defense lawyer is relying upon.

1. George Zimmerman is not the Devil, and in fact was trying his misguided best to HELP stop crime.

2. Trayvon Martin was not an angel or Jesus the Christ, and without him being here to articulate his version of the events, doubt is now present in regards toward his actions, his past, and his ignorance concerning the posture he should've taken toward his aggressor in relation to Florida's Stand Your Ground laws.

3. In light of the abovementioned, seasoned professionals at these matters should have treaded lightly in the severity of the charges levied against GZ. For once they succumbed to the emotional environment, inflammatory rhetoric, and spotlight-grabbing urges to charge MURDER....

INSTEAD OF

MANSLAUGHTER...

THE LAW, in it's blind, cold, and impartial nature... could very well set GZ free.

The jury then now has a choice. To follow the letter of the law, OR administer JUSTICE for TM's family.

I will make a topic in 2 days detailing this erroneous charge.

For GZ should've been charged with manslaughter. Not murder. In Florida anyway. Somewhere else, yeah, murder might stick. But with "Stand Your Ground"? ...

GO FOR THE SURE SHOT!

Not the politically correct emotional charge of murder that you can't prove, and that has us debating for 1500 comments!!!!

KING!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 16, 2013)

Congratulations Testerossa.

To the best topic on this site, and the best topic I've ever seen on this case.

Peace


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Okay, thanks...now I'm dying of curiosity! : )  Hmmm...are you a reporter?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 16, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I don't think it makes me stupid to think that the "Join Date" is actually the date someone joined the forum.  I'm not in on your little special deals and behind the scenes negotiations.

Oh, and by the way...go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ha3mme8tt (Jun 16, 2013)

Link to filed motions is here:


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Show of hands...
> 
> How many people have you seen (or even heard of), that started an altercation with a stranger who was packing a pistol?
> 
> Ready, go!



You tell me how Trayvon knew George had a pistol and then we can talk.

Otherwise it's bullshit. How on earth would Martin know Zimmerman was packing?

ETA: To answer your question though. a concealed I wouldn't know about but long guns, it's easy. Smack the barrel away and hit his / her head hard with whatever you got. Bottom line is you are facing true death if you don't lunge and hit the gun first. It's easy.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> The reasons why we are here debating endlessly is exactly what the defense lawyer is relying upon.
> 
> 1. George Zimmerman is not the Devil, and in fact was trying his misguided best to HELP stop crime.
> 
> ...



I'll take you back one further. If the damn police department had handled this all properly we wouldn't be here today. 

If I remember correctly the PD didn't even inform Martin's family that he was dead.

This is truly a dog's breakfast.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Oh go eat out Zona's sewer of a twat, you stupid asshole.  That which YOU think or don't think makes YOU stupid is far from determinative.  

Face facts, ya bitch.  You spoke out of your boundless supply of ignorance.  You must be used to that by now.

Now, hurry back with more of your idiotic pointless observations, you rancid diseased rat ****.

Now go fuck yourself with a rusty rasp up your filthy asshole; and it might be time for you to die of Fire Aids --  if you can.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Hey, don't shoot me.  I am only a messenger offering a scenario.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


 Him Part of the dogpile clique I'd say.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I can tell you Testa is not a reporter.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone, and Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.  That means you, too, 25.

Reading back, this case is creating so much venom.  I think that's because it is a true mystery in many ways.  We do not know what will come into evidence yet.  We do not know what happened that night once TM approached GZ.  All we know is that an unarmed youth (TM was 16 years + 1 month old) is dead and a seemingly average man has been charged with M2.  

If we're all going to get along, we need to cool our jets.  Zimmerman will be held accountable for killing Martin, as he should be IMO.  At this point, all we can intelligently discuss is the charge of M2 since nothing has come into evidence yet.  That's a huge part of this case.  It is what the defense is defending against.  And there's no way in burning hell the prosecution can prove Zimmerman _murdered_ TM.  If not for racial tensions being ignited by the likes of Sharpton, Jackson, and Obama, not to mention the PR firm hired by Martin attorneys, then M2 would have never been charged.  That is a travesty of justice just going into this case.  And because of that, there are 2 wrongs and no right, just from the get-go.  Hence, we have these polarized factions and, honestly, both are justified; both perspectives are valid.  Martin was needlessly killed AND Zimmerman has been unjustly made a poster child for racial profiling and stricter gun laws.  Both can be true - no need to fight about that.  Right?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.  That means you, too, 25.
> 
> Reading back, this case is creating so much venom.  I think that's because it is a true mystery in many ways.  We do not know what will come into evidence yet.  We do not know what happened that night once TM approached GZ.  All we know is that an unarmed youth (TM was 16 years + 1 month old) is dead and a seemingly average man has been charged with M2.
> 
> If we're all going to get along, we need to cool our jets.  Zimmerman will be held accountable for killing Martin, as he should be IMO.  At this point, all we can intelligently discuss is the charge of M2 since nothing has come into evidence yet.  That's a huge part of this case.  It is what the defense is defending against.  And there's no way in burning hell the prosecution can prove Zimmerman _murdered_ TM.  If not for racial tensions being ignited by the likes of Sharpton, Jackson, and Obama, not to mention the PR firm hired by Martin attorneys, then M2 would have never been charged.  That is a travesty of justice just going into this case.  And because of that, there are 2 wrongs and no right, just from the get-go.  Hence, we have these polarized factions and, honestly, both are justified; both perspectives are valid.  Martin was needlessly killed AND Zimmerman has been unjustly made a poster child for racial profiling and stricter gun laws.  Both can be true - no need to fight about that.  Right?



With all due respect, wrong.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.  That means you, too, 25.
> 
> Reading back, this case is creating so much venom.  I think that's because it is a true mystery in many ways.  We do not know what will come into evidence yet.  *We do not know what happened that night once TM approached GZ.*  All we know is that an unarmed youth (TM was 16 years + 1 month old) is dead and a seemingly average man has been charged with M2.




Just curious SFW...

...........................Do you have any evidence (other that Zimmerman's story) that "TM approached GZ"?



>>>>


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone, and Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.  That means you, too, 25.
> ...




Just curious SFW...

...........................Do you have any evidence (other that Zimmerman's story) that "TM approached GZ"?

Just a sporadically unreliable Witness #8 girl on the phone testimony who corroborates GZ's story, however unwittingly.  My memory of her story is that TM asked GZ why he was following him.  That gibes with GZ's story, no?


Do you believe M2 is the correct charge?


EDIT:  Sorry WW, my quoting skills could be better.....


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

Correction - Witness #8 did not _testify_.  But she gave statements and claims to have heard TM ask GZ why he was following him.  At that point the phone went dead.  According to her.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

WW - your response is exactly my point.  We're fighting about facts we simply do know have.  Everything is speculation.  We DO know what Zimmerman was charged with and that's what the case is ultimately about.  I maintain he was overcharged for political reasons.  Until I hear the facts presented at trial, that will continue to be my stance.  None of us were at the scene so all we're doing is flapping our gums when it comes to the circumstances the jury will consider.  

What do you think of the charge??????


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...




No it doesn't give with GZ's story.

Her recorded statement state attorney was not that Martin approached Zimmerman.  But that the man was following Martin and getting closer.  "He told me the guy was getting close, the guy was getting real close to him.  The next I hear is 'What are you following me for?'.  (Around 10:30 of the interview.)  She then goes on to say a few seconds later that she heard a mans reply.

Speaking first and approaching are two different things.  

Now in the interest of honesty, it is unknown if the jury will hear that portion of the conversation as Martin relayed information to her.  Expect the defense to file a motion to exclude based on hearsay, the prosecution will then file a motion to allow it to be heard because of an exception for dying statements where the deceased is not available.  Whether it comes in or not will be up to the judge.  However she should be able to testify as to what she heard Zimmerman say, that is not hearsay, that is direct testimony about a heard conversation and Zimmerman can choose to take the stand to rebut her claims.  However if he waives the right of self incrimination and does take the stand he will open himself up to a full range of questioning.  I've not heard if he and O'Mara plan on GZ taking the stand.


Witness #8 Files: Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WW - your response is exactly my point.  We're fighting about facts we simply do know have.  Everything is speculation.  We DO know what Zimmerman was charged with and that's what the case is ultimately about.  I maintain he was overcharged for political reasons.  Until I hear the facts presented at trial, that will continue to be my stance.  None of us were at the scene so all we're doing is flapping our gums when it comes to the circumstances the jury will consider.
> 
> What do you think of the charge??????



You stated that Martin approached Zimmerman like it was a fact, I'm the one that questioned that and said no we don't know for a fact that is what happened.

I think the Murder 2 charge is an over charge, my opinion that it was an attempt to scare Zimmerman into a plea deal to admit quilt to a lesser charge (probably Manslaughter) and a reduced sentence.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Correction - Witness #8 did not _testify_.  But she gave statements and claims to have heard TM ask GZ why he was following him.  At that point the phone went dead.  According to her.



Actually her description continues on describing the mans reply, then she describes a bumping sound and that you could hear someone bump Martin.


>>>>


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Correction - Witness #8 did not _testify_.  But she gave statements and claims to have heard TM ask GZ why he was following him.  At that point the phone went dead.  According to her.
> ...




I love your cold heart approach to the case. 

Here's my deal because all I care about are the facts. I know I know, "the facts ma'am just the facts" but that's where I come from on cases.

And no I'm not any expert, just a person who loves murder and crime solving. 

It's those minutes when Zimmerman agrees with the 911 operator to stop following Martin to the moment that Trayvon starts smashing George that count. 

I'm praying some one can fill in those blanks.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Correction - Witness #8 did not _testify_.  But she gave statements and claims to have heard TM ask GZ why he was following him.  At that point the phone went dead.  According to her.
> ...



Ah ha though you are assuming that it was martin that got bumped........


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WW - your response is exactly my point.  We're fighting about facts we simply do know have.  Everything is speculation.  We DO know what Zimmerman was charged with and that's what the case is ultimately about.  I maintain he was overcharged for political reasons.  Until I hear the facts presented at trial, that will continue to be my stance.  None of us were at the scene so all we're doing is flapping our gums when it comes to the circumstances the jury will consider.
> ...



And it failed big time.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

I love World Watcher. Are we paying him? If not we need to. He's making sense out of this dogs breakfast.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

WW - we agree M2 was overcharging.  

To me, approaching and speaking first is splitting hairs and something we will never be able to resolve.  Whether GZ or TM was walking towards the other or not, IDK, but it's fairly (not positively) clear that TM spoke first to GZ rather than the other way around.  Whether TM was approaching him or just standing there, isn't the point.  The point is that TM wanted to know why he was being followed and from there the altercation ended in his death.  

My issue at this time...BABY STEPS...is whether the charge is even legitimate.  I say "NO"...and so do you and many others.  This means the prosecution may be spinning its wheels trying to prove something that is unprovable.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer - who will fill in those blanks?  Pray tell.


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

please explain how Zimmerman was reaching for a cell phone that wasnt there.  I am having a hard time with tat little ditty.

Oh and why is one side swearing as a fact that Martin approached Zimmerman?   I keep seeing taht over and over and there is NO proof of that.

We all know for a fact Zimmerman was following Martin, correct?


----------



## TW (Jun 16, 2013)

Just as an informational piece:

7.4 MURDER&#8212;SECOND DEGREE
§ 782.04(2), Fla.Stat.

	To prove the crime of Second Degree Murder, the State must prove the following three elements beyond a reasonable doubt:

1.	(Victim) is dead.

2.	The death was caused by the criminal act of (defendant).

3.	There was an unlawful killing of (victim) by an act imminently dangerous to another and demonstrating a depraved mind without regard for human life.

	Definitions.
	An &#8220;act&#8221; includes a series of related actions arising from and performed pursuant to a single design or purpose.

	An act is &#8220;imminently dangerous to another and demonstrating a depraved mind&#8221; if it is an act or series of acts that:

1.	a person of ordinary judgment would know is reasonably certain to kill or do serious bodily injury to another, and

2.	is done from ill will, hatred, spite, or an evil intent, and

3.	is of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life.

	*In order to convict of Second Degree Murder, it *is not* necessary for the State to prove the defendant had an intent to cause death.

Case law defines a "depraved mind" as "malice"&#8230;.

Malice in Law Law & Legal Definition

Malice in law refers to intent unlawfully to take away the life of a fellow-creature in a case where the law would neither justify nor to any degree excuse the intention, if the killing should take place as intended. [Mann v. State, 124 Ga. 760, 765 (Ga. 1906)]. It is an act growing out of the wicked or mischievous intention of the mind; an act showing a wanton inclination to mischief, an intention to injure or wrong, and a depraved inclination to disregard the rights of others.

Some interesting discussion on depraved mind and malice:
http://www.floridasupremecourt.org/decisions/probin/sc07-2324_Appendix BpartII.pdf


----------



## TW (Jun 16, 2013)

Personally, I thought this was an aggravated M or manslaughter case, however.. Paraphrased: "These fucking punks always get away", may be indicative of ill will, or that may be what the state will opine.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.  That means you, too, 25.
> 
> Reading back, this case is creating so much venom.  I think that's because it is a true mystery in many ways.  We do not know what will come into evidence yet.  We do not know what happened that night once TM approached GZ.  All we know is that an unarmed youth (TM was 16 years + 1 month old) is dead and a seemingly average man has been charged with M2.
> 
> If we're all going to get along, we need to cool our jets.  Zimmerman will be held accountable for killing Martin, as he should be IMO.  At this point, all we can intelligently discuss is the charge of M2 since nothing has come into evidence yet.  That's a huge part of this case.  It is what the defense is defending against.  And there's no way in burning hell the prosecution can prove Zimmerman _murdered_ TM.  If not for racial tensions being ignited by the likes of Sharpton, Jackson, and Obama, not to mention the PR firm hired by Martin attorneys, then M2 would have never been charged.  That is a travesty of justice just going into this case.  And because of that, there are 2 wrongs and no right, just from the get-go.  Hence, we have these polarized factions and, honestly, both are justified; both perspectives are valid.  Martin was needlessly killed AND Zimmerman has been unjustly made a poster child for racial profiling and stricter gun laws.  Both can be true - no need to fight about that.  Right?



This is the most useful post on the thread so far.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay:



> Martin was needlessly killed AND Zimmerman has been unjustly made a poster child for racial profiling and stricter gun laws.



Martin was needlessly killed (you said it yourself) and there is no question as to WHO killed him.  It was Zimmerman.  He needlessly killed a 16-year-old boy.  

So, is Zimmerman really being treated unjustly?  I think not, I think he's brought this all upon himself.  

And of the two perceived "wrongs," I would certainly say that a 16-year-old boy walking home with his Skittles and tea being murdered is by far the worst.  It's just horrible.  We can't have this go unpunished, that would be a disservice to us all.

Oh, and by the way...I am a big supporter of the right to own guns and the right to protect yourself with those guns if needed.  But that doesn't mean you have the right to go around provoking people and then shoot them.  Which seems to be the most likely explanation of what happened in this case.

We also don't need people imagining themselves to be some kind of champions of law and order sneaking around in the night targeting innocent civilians because they jump to the conclusion that a person is up to no good.  This isn't Nazi-fucking-Germany.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day SOTD! 

Dedicated to my baby daddy and all you dads and husbands and protectors of all that's right and fixer's of all things, including spider and snakes! Dad's rock the world!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7sCl56PsXQ]I Dont Like Spiders and Snakes jim stafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WW - your response is exactly my point.  We're fighting about facts we simply do know have.  Everything is speculation.  We DO know what Zimmerman was charged with and that's what the case is ultimately about.  I maintain he was overcharged for political reasons.  Until I hear the facts presented at trial, that will continue to be my stance.  None of us were at the scene so all we're doing is flapping our gums when it comes to the circumstances the jury will consider.
> 
> What do you think of the charge??????



Well, we should just shut down the thread and go home, then.  

Why is it okay for you to have a "stance" while you wait to hear the facts presented?  Why can't I have a "stance" also?  

Or is it only okay to have a stance that is the same as your stance?

This board is all about opinions and speculation, as well as discussing facts.  If we couldn't express our opinions and speculate, this entire board would pretty much be silent.


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy fathers day to Mr. Martin.  I am sorry your son was killed.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

Why didn't GZ carry mace/pepper spray instead of a gun?

Because he thought he was Wyatt Earp.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 16, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Can anyone tell me about Zimmerman's wounds?



. . . You DO know you're connected to the Internet, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 16, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I just noticed the word LIE is in the name Cecilie.
> 
> TM was a high school student not yet 18 = MINOR
> 
> ...



I didn't actually require you to demonstrate to me that you're juvenile and ignorant, so I'm not planning to thank you for it.

I also didn't require a reprise of your "psychic witness" schtick, so I'm not thanking you for that, either.  Feel free to stop telling me, "This happened, and this happened, and this happened" about things which NO ONE - including you - outside of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin were saw.

The more you talk, the less convinced I become that you know your own name and address without your mom sewing them into your clothes, so I'm not planning to be interested in what you "know" happened that night.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WW - your response is exactly my point.  We're fighting about facts we simply do know have.  Everything is speculation.  We DO know what Zimmerman was charged with and that's what the case is ultimately about.  I maintain he was overcharged for political reasons.  Until I hear the facts presented at trial, that will continue to be my stance.  None of us were at the scene so all we're doing is flapping our gums when it comes to the circumstances the jury will consider.
> ...



Oh be real.  You know I'm not suggesting we shouldn't discuss the case OR that I feel my stance is the only viable one.  How disingenuous.  

All I want to do is dial it back a notch.  There's such a lot of sniping going on, just as you are doing in this post.  We all have our opinions.  Express whatever you want to but just know you don't have any more facts about this case than the rest of us.  We all come at life with our own perspective and place importance on different things.  

It's not always about being right, sometimes it's more about discussing what's wrong and how we can help fix things in the future.  At least it is to me.  In particular here, this M2 charge was wrong.  It was motivated by politics and social discord.  So another victim was created (GZ) when the only victim in this case should have been TM.  His death should have been dealt with fairly, not politicized.  Ironically, sympathy for GZ was created by those very activists who protested to have him arrested for murder.  Rather than focus on TM, the result was a focus on the unfairness dealt upon GZ.  How about that?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 16, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Can anyone tell me about Zimmerman's wounds?



Seriously?

You haven't seen his busted nose or the blood streaming from open wounds on the back of his noggin?

As others have sagaciously noted for your benefit:  you are actually ON algore's interwebz.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Happy fathers day to Mr. Martin.  I am sorry your son was killed.



But I'm real glad he didn't seriously injure anybody.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 16, 2013)

Didn't GZ's asshole brother start some shit back up......in the racist department?  2 times, I think.  Posting ONLINE pics of TM and slamming him.  
To me....that shows how these idgiots just can't keep this in check.  Not even RIGHT BEFORE the trial was about to blast off with jury selection.
I do need to say.....hope GZ hasn't contracted heart disease while he's eating high off his fellow racists/donator's hog!  This has to be alot better than the food stamps he was getting before.  
Anyway....while I'm spilling all this anger......
HE WAS TOLD TO STOP FOLLOWING! DON'T FOLLOW! To quote:, 
"Sir, we don't need you to do that".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

Thou shall not kill.

Unless there is a stand your ground law in your state.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Didn't GZ's asshole brother start some shit back up......in the racist department?  2 times, I think.  Posting ONLINE pics of TM and slamming him.
> To me....that shows how these idgiots just can't keep this in check.  Not even RIGHT BEFORE the trial was about to blast off with jury selection.
> I do need to say.....hope GZ hasn't contracted heart disease while he's eating high off his fellow racists/donator's hog!  This has to be alot better than the food stamps he was getting before.
> Anyway....while I'm spilling all this anger......
> ...



What part of "obeyed" don't you get girl?

He stopped following when the 911 operator told him to.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

NO LIES.

look, I can participate in a thread about this but I will be damned if I have to post with lies.

I want that done and over.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Didn't GZ's asshole brother start some shit back up......in the racist department?  2 times, I think.  Posting ONLINE pics of TM and slamming him.
> To me....that shows how these idgiots just can't keep this in check.  Not even RIGHT BEFORE the trial was about to blast off with jury selection.
> I do need to say.....hope GZ hasn't contracted heart disease while he's eating high off his fellow racists/donator's hog!  This has to be alot better than the food stamps he was getting before.
> Anyway....while I'm spilling all this anger......
> ...



His brother was losing it because there was no outcry when two black kids blew away a baby in a stroller. 

That was the story. The mother didn't have any money to give the kids so the black kid shot the baby in the stroller in the face. 

But Trayvon gets the worlds attention as compared to a black kid literally putting a gun to a baby's face and fucking blowing off the baby's face.

What idiots cant keep shit in check girl? You don't have a clue what you are talking about and flap off?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

This is the mother of the baby who got blown away in the stroller. Zimmerman's brother was trying to point out the difference in rage.

Looky looky everyone freaking out about Trayvon but no one freakining out that two black kids blew the face off a white baby in a stroller.

What's wrong with this picture? She's white. Oh you don't count. You are white and your baby is white.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't GZ's asshole brother start some shit back up......in the racist department?  2 times, I think.  Posting ONLINE pics of TM and slamming him.
> ...



That is totally irrelevant to this case.  It's no excuse to kill an innocent 18 year old kid.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> This is the mother of the baby who got blown away in the stroller. Zimmerman's brother was trying to point out the difference in rage.
> 
> Looky looky everyone freaking out about Trayvon but no one freakining out that two black kids blew the face off a white baby in a stroller.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture? She's white. Oh you don't count. You are white and your baby is white.



Strawman, red herring.


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't GZ's asshole brother start some shit back up......in the racist department?  2 times, I think.  Posting ONLINE pics of TM and slamming him.
> ...



Stop being a liar.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 16, 2013)

If Z is acquitted it will encourage vigilantism.  This was not the intention or the purpose of the _stand your ground law._

Z's defense is a stretch of the law and of his imagination.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Hey hey hey...

No one made it an excuse to kill Trayvon. But I'll be damned if I let her idiotic post stand


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> This is the mother of the baby who got blown away in the stroller. Zimmerman's brother was trying to point out the difference in rage.
> 
> Looky looky everyone freaking out about Trayvon but no one freakining out that two black kids blew the face off a white baby in a stroller.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture? She's white. Oh you don't count. You are white and your baby is white.


. I get it.  A black kid I s is killed by Zimmerman but a white kid was killed by blacks. I see And he is upset.  I see the similarities in the situation  really.  both kids were killed.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



He stopped following him Zona.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > This is the mother of the baby who got blown away in the stroller. Zimmerman's brother was trying to point out the difference in rage.
> ...



Where's your outrage? Baby was in a stroller and got its face blown off. Oh it's white. We don't need to care.

Show me how you cared. Show me your threads. Show me your posts. You know the caring about a white kids baby face blown off in front of his mother. 

Show me how you have cared.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been keeping up alot with this case. 
TD please provide the link where they PROVE that GZ stopped.
I can't seem to find one.
There's this though....
Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > This is the mother of the baby who got blown away in the stroller. Zimmerman's brother was trying to point out the difference in rage.
> ...



ruh roh....

One was in a stroller. You can't see the difference?

Who got the press though.?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Great point...thats why most of the racial incitement is fake and hypocritical. Do you think this lady will be suspicious of being approached alone by two black teens again?...Most likely she will...if she does she will be called racist, stereotyping and profiling.  

People have different reasons for being suspicious...if they are they usually have a reason to be based on their own life experiences.

However, I am not for following suspicions with a loaded gun...theres a line that needs to be drawn.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> I've been keeping up alot with this case.
> TD please provide the link where they PROVE that GZ stopped.
> I can't seem to find one.
> There's this though....
> Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



He stops breathing heavy. I'm into murder and crime big time. Geeze that doesn't sound good does it? 

And no my husband doesn't know about the new insurance policy 

You have to actually listen to it and you know he stopped. You have to listen to the call girl. Honest.

That's the get go for me on this. Did he follow? No. So then it means the idiot told the truth and got the shit kicked out of him.

Now you have to understand too he didn't want to shoot. It was only when he realizef that Trayvon found his gun on his body that George shot. 

That had to be the worlds worst moment.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> I've been keeping up alot with this case.
> TD please provide the link where they PROVE that GZ stopped.
> I can't seem to find one.
> There's this though....
> Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Its a good question...the only thing that I can point to just having the 911 call is that initially he is running and breathing heavy...when the dispatcher says "we dont need you to do that" he stopped running within a few seconds and you can hear an immediate change in his breathing and speaking tone....he was running trying to pin the location and then when that was said he stops running and is walking begins telling dispatch of where the cop can meet him.

Now later he confuses things by asking for a call when the cop got in the area so that GZ could give location, so that muddies his intent at that point.  I'm sure the prosecution will be hitting on that.  Although, I don't think it matters much in the big scheme of things...nothing illegal has been done until the punch is thrown and the gun goes off...so everything up to that point, imo, is irrelevant and will not weigh much on the jury...no one was breaking any laws at this point...trayvon nor george.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > I've been keeping up alot with this case.
> ...



You being a lover of law and crime doesn't sound bad to me at all.  I'm true crime big time too.  I came here from the WAT forum....

That's funny though about the ins policy.  I won't tell anyone 

I will relisten to GZ 911 call again and compare all the times and locations with the 911 calls from the residents.  

As far as your opinion about him not wanting to shoot....the world's worst moment? Maybe...maybe not.  

You don't know him personally do you?  No offense....I'm just wondering, due to the way you are speaking of him.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Hey I am so with you on that. 

To me the night of Trayvon and George is the ultimate FUBAR;d  moment ever. And we have a dead child and a man and his family because of assholes like Sharpton a dead man.

What I don't get, and I think Trayvon's parents are really awesome by the way, why didn't they get a decent report on the how and why their child died. 

If I remember correctly the idiot pd didn't even notify his dad so of course they are going to be beside themselves. 

So if what I am reading the poor parents were left out of the loop and of course they started to lose it. 

We can't blame them for that. Then of course as soon as Sharpton and Jackson get their names in print all hell breaks loose.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 16, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Well one thing I always try to do is to live the other. When I write I try to become another. 

I am by no means a song smith compared to my husbands. They rock and rock forever. I am just a writer.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't GZ's asshole brother start some shit back up......in the racist department?  2 times, I think.  Posting ONLINE pics of TM and slamming him.
> ...




I'm sorry TD, that is not supported by the evidence.   Zimmerman parked his truck on Twin Trees Land, when Martin ran away you can hear Zimmerman exit the truck and the door close, it was 11-13 seconds later that he acknowledged the dispatcher instruction about following.

At that point he did not stop, he did not return to his truck - he continued going in the same direction between the building where he say Martin running.  

Now, Zimmerman says he stopped following at that point and was looking for a street sign instead.  Problem is they don't mount street signs behind houses.  Street signs are mounted at intersections, there were street signs to the west and south - but none to the east.  Zimmerman traveled east.  Oh wait, let's change it.  He said street signs but he meant house numbers -ya that's it.  Problem is he left a lighted street in front of houses where the house numbers are mounted next to the garage door and lit by carriage lights to go to a darkened area behind houses to find house numbers.

So did he really stop "following" like he said or did he try to come up with an excuse after he just shot someone to try to explain continuing in the same direction.



.>>>>


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Show me your threads you started .  Show me you care.   In fact, show me my threads   on martin I started.


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...


Uh.  Bazinga.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Sharpton and his ilk cause divide...The trial should be decided on its merits...let the chips fall where they may.  Too many times Sharpton and others dont like the way the chips may fall so they cause a divide and try to win it that way.

Its disturbing because as soon as you look to divide, people get defensive and instead of fighting against the merits they dont like being called racist, so they look for ways that the other side is correct.  I fall into this too sometimes...as soon as the race card is pulled, I tend to look for reasons why they are wrong on the merits somehow...its hard to argue on the side of the one pulling the race card.

In this case, Im trying to wipe race away and look at both sides.  Im honestly down the middle and I could debate the merits of either side.  I am curious to see how the evidence is presented from both sides in the trial.  Hopefully, race is removed from the equation and they stay with the facts.  I believe that the Martin side has plenty to argue...they can win this with strong arguments and properly presented evidence...they dont need the ace in the hole race card to win.  I also think that the prosecution may want to add manslaughter as a possibility...M2 appears to be an overcharge.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 16, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



pretty soon i will quit discussing the case 

except for what comes out 

in court each day

and let it unfold


----------



## animallover (Jun 16, 2013)

[MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]_berserk

Yeah that's about the way I feel. I don't wanna say either way till all evidence is brought out and Z has his fair trial.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 16, 2013)

animallover said:


> [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]_berserk
> 
> Yeah that's about the way I feel. I don't wanna say either way till all evidence is brought out and Z has his fair trial.



yup it will be interesting enough on a day to day basis


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]_berserk
> ...



Yeah I'm sure NG will have ten thousand "bombshell tonight" moments  Lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



I agree with your post, but a couple of points to point out.

1) Zimmerman was already out of his truck and running (or walking briskly) after Trayvon. Im not sure what you were implying in your post....not sure at what point you are saying Trayvon was asked to stop following...in the truck or outside of it?

2) When told by the dispatcher "we dont need you to do that", he did slow down to a walk a few seconds later...he stopped breathing hard and the tone in his voice changed.  i think he thought that because trayvon was running that he was going to lose his location before the cops got there.

3) Its not like GZ was right on his butt...Trayvon was way ahead and disappearing behind the building...I think GZ was just trying to keep the general location of where Trayvon was or was heading...but again its not like GZ was just a few steps behind...trayvon was a distance ahead.  

4) I think what GZ could have meant by "stopped following" was that he wasnt running after him anymore and that trayvon was a distance ahead he was just trying to get the apartment number and location so that when the cops came he could say where he last saw trayvon...thats the vibe I get from it...he was not right on top of him anymore as he was when trayvon went by the truck...trayvon ran away.

Again, I dont see how much of this matters.  We know he (GZ) was following Trayvon...we know that Trayvon had a right to ask why he was being followed...no laws being broke at this point by either side.  Its what happened when the two confronted each other that is disputable not the events that led up to it, imo.

My problem with Zimmerman is that he said "These A-holes always get away"...I have a problem with that statement.  GZ did not witness Trayvon committing a crime, so what was Trayvon getting away from or getting away with?...there was no crime.  Its not like he witnessed him breaking into a house and now he was running away so he said that...GZ was following or pursuing Tray like he had committed a crime and he had not.  On top of that GZ is packing a pistol while pursuing...at what point did GZ put the pistol on and why?...you holster a pistol because you think you might need to use it....I have a big problem with that...he is asking for trouble doing that, IMO.

I think GZ reached for his pistol when trayvon asked him if he had a problem or something to that effect.  I think GZ felt threatened and his first response was to reach for it...thats why you dont carry a pistol when you are following a teen who had not even been witnessed committing a crime.  Someone inexperienced may reach for it more quickly than necessary.  I think he reached for his pistol and then got punched as a result...GZ said he was reaching for his phone but he forgot what pocket it was in...why are you reaching for your phone, George?  Doesnt make sense...the cops are on their way and will be there in minutes....just man up and tell him why you are following him and try to defuse the situation...dont go into a panic and start reaching for things.

I think GZ played that off when in interrogation and said that he was going for his phone, because he knew that if he said he was going for his gun, that this would be threatening to Trayvon and in that case Trayvon would be considered defending himself.  GZ told him he was reaching for the phone and the cops saw the cuts on his head and let him go based on self defense...I think they were incorrect in doing that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



You are a very level headed individual...you would make a fantastic juror.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 17, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> Just as an informational piece:
> 
> 7.4 MURDERSECOND DEGREE
> § 782.04(2), Fla.Stat.
> ...



Hole E. Crap you're over here.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me about Zimmerman's wounds?
> ...



Lmgtfy.com


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 17, 2013)

Good morning everyone!

Tess, how's the foot?

How will the State prove GZ "demonstrat(ed) a depraved mind without regard for human life"?  If this is all about Zimmerman's state of mind, without regard to TM's since we'll never know, then according to this definition it will be difficult to prove M2.  It will be equally difficult to prove self-defense if the jury believes TM was in fear and lashed out when GZ reached for his "phone" or whatever, as @25caliber mentioned earlier.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Tess, how's the foot?
> 
> How will the State prove GZ "demonstrat(ed) a depraved mind without regard for human life"?  If this is all about Zimmerman's state of mind, without regard to TM's since we'll never know, then according to this definition it will be difficult to prove M2.  It will be equally difficult to prove self-defense if the jury believes TM was in fear and lashed out when GZ reached for his "phone" or whatever, as @25caliber mentioned earlier.



Hey Santy.  I'm on the way to urgent care (gag).

They can't prove it.  The Feds did an investigation into race and hate crime and it wasn't.  He's overcharged because of politics.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone!
> ...



What happened to your foot?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 17, 2013)

TW - Tess stepped on a nail over the weekend and it went pretty deep.  She was concerned cuz she hasn't had a tetanus shot in a long time.  

Glad to see you here.  Thanks for the M2 material.  That's one of the problems with this case, IMO.  Overcharged.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




I am totally in touch with that emotion, except "pretty soon" means now in my case.  

I think every other thing that could be said, has been said, several times.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Later gators, have to have a couple shots 

Santy!  Keep an eye on those potential jurors for me!


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Tess, how's the foot?
> 
> How will the State prove GZ "demonstrat(ed) a depraved mind without regard for human life"?  If this is all about Zimmerman's state of mind, without regard to TM's since we'll never know, then according to this definition it will be difficult to prove M2.  It will be equally difficult to prove self-defense if the jury believes TM was in fear and lashed out when GZ reached for his "phone" or whatever, as @25caliber mentioned earlier.



That depends SFW. It doesn't have to be a hate crime, or racial bias, in order for him to have ill-will or spite. In the conversation with the operator, he states that "these fucking punks always get away". So, for one, it explains why he left the vehicle when it was wholly unnecessary, even before the operator tells him, "We don't need you to do that". In other words, he was on foot in pursuit so that this f*cking punk doesn't get away. His state of mind, was not fear, it was anger. He had already determined that TM was a F*ing punk, without just cause, and was upset about that. People who are in fear, versus those who are angry, do not risk exiting the safety of their vehicle. Now I know he used the excuse that he couldn't remember a street name in his own neighborhood, which sounds incredibly far-fetched, but if I can get to that degree of suspension of disbelief, because of ADD, then I have to consider the impact of amphetamines on his state of mind as well, since supposedly he was being treated for the condition.  A possible side effect of Adderall :"Additional reports have included irritability, aggression, anger" Adderall Side Effects | Drugs.com

I suppose the defense can always put that in their back pocket as a reason for his actions as well. I guess it cuts both ways. 

Anyway, he was following TM without ever informing him that he was a neighborhood watch person. If what he said is true, that TM circled his car a few times, what else would he expect to happen by exiting the car with a gun? 

These are things that can go to murder 2. I'm not saying that they will, but they can.
As to who confronted whom, there are no corroborating witnesses to that. The jurors have to find Zimmerman credible in his version of events. But if he didn't want a confrontation, why didn't he explain that he was a watch person while Martin supposedly went around his car?


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Later gators, have to have a couple shots
> 
> Santy!  Keep an eye on those potential jurors for me!



You don't even feel the tetanus shot, very easy to get through. Then you are good for 10 years.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> TW - Tess stepped on a nail over the weekend and it went pretty deep.  She was concerned cuz she hasn't had a tetanus shot in a long time.
> 
> Glad to see you here.  Thanks for the M2 material.  That's one of the problems with this case, IMO.  Overcharged.



I thought that too, but FL M2 doesn't require proof of intent, they just need to prove malice, and that may be there.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > TW - Tess stepped on a nail over the weekend and it went pretty deep.  She was concerned cuz she hasn't had a tetanus shot in a long time.
> ...



what he said on the non emergency line could be key to proving the 'depraved mind' and the state of mind element of second-degree murder .   But, if defense claims self defense (which they are expected to) and the state does _not_ prove there was no self-defense he could be  acquitted.   This could go either way.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, malice may be there.  So far, even with the comments you quoted, I don't see it yet but the trial hasn't begun.  I wonder if the prosecution will go into GZ's reputation in order to prove that, or just present the 911 call and let the jury consider what you/we have.  

Tess, I'm interested in the different biases of the various news channels the lawyers keep asking about.  What's the deal in FL regarding those stations?  What was 13's perspective?  Channel 9's?  etc.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It could go any which way, because there is no way to predict jurors' verdicts. I was just speaking to the M2 charge, and after reading the statute, it's not necessarily an overcharge, depending on the state's theory. Remember, he knew, if what he said was true about the teenager circling the car, that Martin would approach him, getting out set in motion a confrontation. A reasonable person would know what would happen based on the prior alleged circling. I don't think that there is a chance in hell that Zimmerman would have exited the vehicle had he not had a gun. Martin was considerably taller and bigger than him. 

If you intentionally put yourself in what you know will be a confrontation, and you are not protecting property, home or self, then you are actively encouraging exactly what transpired. When you are carrying a gun as courage, a reasonable person might assume you'd use it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

I freaking can't tell on this juror...

Totally on the fence.  My flag isn't up, but I'm not entirely comfortable with her answers either.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, malice may be there.  So far, even with the comments you quoted, I don't see it yet but the trial hasn't begun.  I wonder if the prosecution will go into GZ's reputation in order to prove that, or just present the 911 call and let the jury consider what you/we have.
> 
> Tess, I'm interested in the different biases of the various news channels the lawyers keep asking about.  What's the deal in FL regarding those stations?  What was 13's perspective?  Channel 9's?  etc.



I haven't really listened to anything but clickorlando channel 6 - they are straight down the middle on facts.  I'll watch the news tonight and see.


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hole E. Crap you're over here.



Yeah. But I think I won't be here for long, though. Plus I need to get work done. I hope you feel better.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If Z is acquitted it will encourage vigilantism.  This was not the intention or the purpose of the _stand your ground law._
> 
> Z's defense is a stretch of the law and of his imagination.



I absolutely positively disagree with that statement.

This was a single incident.   I disagree with that as much as the entire race issue being rammed down the throat of and put on the back of this single event.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, malice may be there.  So far, even with the comments you quoted, I don't see it yet but the trial hasn't begun.  I wonder if the prosecution will go into GZ's reputation in order to prove that, or just present the 911 call and let the jury consider what you/we have.
> 
> Tess, I'm interested in the different biases of the various news channels the lawyers keep asking about.  What's the deal in FL regarding those stations?  What was 13's perspective?  Channel 9's?  etc.



If they bring in Z's 'reputation', shouldn't the defense be allowed to bring in M's? I know this has been brought up before, and that the judge already ruled M's past can't be brought in during the opening. 

"Nelson has already ruled that defense attorneys won't be able to mention Martin's past marijuana use, suspension from school and past fighting during opening statements, though Nelson left open the possibility that the defense could try again later during the trial if it could show relevance."

Read more: George Zimmerman murder trial begins with judge denying delay | Fox News

As far as the different tv channels, I believe that has to do with MSNBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, etc.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, malice may be there.  So far, even with the comments you quoted, I don't see it yet but the trial hasn't begun.  I wonder if the prosecution will go into GZ's reputation in order to prove that, or just present the 911 call and let the jury consider what you/we have.
> ...



She (Judge Nelson) can't and she won't bring it in.  It's irrelevant and he's dead.  Victim assassination isn't copacetic.  In this case, I think there's some relevancy there that goes to his state of mind (fighting), but even still, ain't going to happen with Judge No Way.

I don't know if she's ruled on/there's been a motion on Z's past yet, if so I missed it.

Judge Sherry let the victim character assassination go weeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllll beyond where it should have, i.e. that whole pedophile thing was hearsay and hearsay on the part of a liar, there was no evidence of that.  She bent over backwards to a fault to avoid a mistrial because it was dp.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

I think they let that one go for cause.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > If Z is acquitted it will encourage vigilantism.  This was not the intention or the purpose of the _stand your ground law._
> ...



I said nothing about race.  I was talking vigilantism.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

The Bernster is such a faker, I can't stand him.  In the dictionary next to Lawyer is his picture.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I know I was making a comparison.  I disagree with a) as much as I disagree with b)


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 17, 2013)

Jackson said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Let me explain something. I'm "Old School".
> ...



^ Absurd.

Tell you what.

Volunteer for an experiment:  Allow some guy who has more physical strength than you possess to break your nose and then get on top of you while you are on the pavement on your back.  Then, just for shits and grins, permit that person to pound your noggin into the pavement so hard that you are left with several open wounds on the back of your head.  Then imagine that the pounding is sufficiently forceful to leave you with the impression that you are about to be rendered unconscious.

If you happened to have a gun on you at that moment and especially if you felt that maybe the guy doing the pounding on you was about to grab that gun, would you maybe, possibly, consider your life to be in immediate peril?

Or would you calmly reflect and say to yourself, "Self.  Be honest here. It's not like your skull is getting fractured.  This aint so bad.  Yes.  I think I'd best refrain from the use of deadly physical force lest someone adjudge me to be unreasonable."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Thou shall not kill.
> 
> Unless there is a stand your ground law in your state.



The Commandment is "Thou shalt not commit murder."

Murder is not the same thing as killing, you ignorant doink.

And "Stand Your Ground" has nothing to do with anything in the Zimmerman case.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 17, 2013)

Jackson said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Not one of those things address the actual question.

Thank GOD in Heaven that dopes like you can be screened out before you could sit on any person's jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

PJ H27 - I really wish this man would be selected.

He's brutally honest, hasn't tried to hide anything, has told Bernie his opinion and hasn't swayed from it.

Time for Bernie to stop questioning this one. He is letting his anger at this juror show. Judge has sustained a question he's asked the PJ.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

OT:
The truth about Tetanus:
A) In 30 years, the doctor never heard of anyone who had a vaccine in their lifetime getting Tetanus.
B) Everyone gets one with their immunizations, so unless you're 1 in a zillion, boosters are redundant.
C) Tetanus shots hurt.
D) They make you wait 1/2 hour after to see if you're going to blow up.
E) Watching an episode of "Messiest House in America" in the UC underscores the reason we don't have cable.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> PJ H27 - I really wish this man would be selected.
> 
> He's brutally honest, hasn't tried to hide anything, has told Bernie his opinion and hasn't swayed from it.
> 
> Time for Bernie to stop questioning this one. He is letting his anger at this juror show. Judge has sustained a question he's asked the PJ.



What else happened?  Anybody good?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

Like this juror...he just thru mr sharpton under the bus...said his protest wasnt necessary and hes right.  We need to know facts and evidence...not the color of the skin of the two involved.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



The severity of an injury has nothing to do with a claim of self defense.  We've already covered that several pages back, but the point of "self defense" is to NOT get injured, lol.  We had a whole shoot you, hit you with my big rock thing regarding "injuries".

I'm agreeing with you IlarMeilyr and screwing up the quotey thing again.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I think you make a very good point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > PJ H27 - I really wish this man would be selected.
> ...



I left for lunch and just got back.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Like this juror...he just thru mr sharpton under the bus...said his protest wasnt necessary and hes right.  We need to know facts and evidence...not the color of the skin of the two involved.



Which one is this? H27 basically said the same.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

I think Zimmerman should have taken a self defense class.  He was older than tray...weighed more than tray...but was rendered completely defenseless to the point of using a gun?  The more I look at Mr Z, the more I see a person that was scared and panicked...the police werent there to save him, so he pulled his gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

FYI they're doing Skype with the other voice expert at 4 EST.


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I think Zimmerman should have taken a self defense class.  He was older than tray...weighed more than tray...but was rendered completely defenseless to the point of using a gun?  The more I look at Mr Z, the more I see a person that was scared and panicked...the police werent there to save him, so he pulled his gun.



I don't think he weighed more than TM when it happened. Z was actually small when it happened, smaller than TM  in my opinion.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT:
> The truth about Tetanus:
> A) In 30 years, the doctor never heard of anyone who had a vaccine in their lifetime getting Tetanus.
> B) Everyone gets one with their immunizations, so unless you're 1 in a zillion, boosters are redundant.
> ...



Is this the doctors report?  How does that foot look and feel today?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT:
> ...



LOL
No that's my report.

Better, thanks.


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad your ok Testa!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know if you watched the beginning of the Frye hearing on voice the week before last, but the prosecution's expert was.... would be a huge mistake for the prosecution to use, he was that bad.  Defense experts Dr. Frenchie and US Government Classified Guy were remarkably knowledgeable "expert" experts, if they are any example of what this next one will be like, the defense has it going on with their experts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

On the potential jurors, they have 32 of the 40 the judge wants for general voir dire.

Getting there.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2013)

animallover said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zimmerman should have taken a self defense class.  He was older than tray...weighed more than tray...but was rendered completely defenseless to the point of using a gun?  The more I look at Mr Z, the more I see a person that was scared and panicked...the police werent there to save him, so he pulled his gun.
> ...




Martin Autopsy Report = 158 lbs

Zimmerman Weight on Police Report = 200 lbs

Zimmerman Weight the Next Day @ Doctors Office = 204 lbs



>>>>


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks WW. That's why I put imo bc I was going on what I remember in photos. Thanks though for the information.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




And now he's pushing 300.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

I think TM was 5' 11 and Z is 5' 8 if that means anything.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

animallover said:


> Thanks WW. That's why I put imo bc I was going on what I remember in photos. Thanks though for the information.



Just as an FYI:

Muscle weighs more than fat and takes up less space than fat.

Imagine 2 people, same height, same weight, BUT one is noticeably thinner than the other. The thinner individual has more muscle than the other person, weighs the same as the other person, but appears to weigh less. Looks can be, and are, deceiving.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

First, hearing on defense motion to keep jurors anonymous for at least six months after trial ends. State concurs. Media opposing.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

animallover said:


> Thanks WW. That's why I put imo bc I was going on what I remember in photos. Thanks though for the information.



You were partially right...I think TM was much taller than George, he just weighed less.

Im on the fence and trying to put myself in the position of both parties.  After all, the trial hasnt started, isnt that what we should all be doing?  Being objective and fair to both sides until the evidence is presented?

For Trayvon, I kind of look at it like this:

I put my brother (and best friend that I have) in Trayvons position.

So one day my brother decides to walk to my dads fiance house...on the way there he stops at the 7-11 and buys a drink and some skittles.  It starts to rain, so my brother pulls his hoodie up to protect his head from the rain...he begins walking home.  Stops for a second at a nearby neighbors house and sees another neighbor driving slowly by and checking him out, so my brother proceeds to walk in the direction of dads fiances house.

As my brother is walking he notices that this strange man is continuing to follow him and is on the telephone communicating with someone...My brother walks by followers truck and gets a bad vibe as the person is continuing to stare at him.  So my brother begins to walk briskly or run in the direction of house so as to kind of lose the person who is still following in his truck.

As my brother goes behind the complex he begins to get irritated at this fellow and wants to know why he is following him, so instead of going straight to the house, he decides to cut back through and see if this person had gotten out of the truck and is still following him and....why?...what did I do?  As my brother comes around the building he sees the same guy standing there looking around.  My brother approaches him now and asks if there is a problem?  When he does the person quickly goes to reach for something in his pocket or on his right hip...so my brother lunges at him and hits him before he can get whatever he is reaching for.  As the person is punched my brother jumps on him...in this act the follower keeps going for that pocket or right hip, so a struggle continues to ensue...my brother is winning the fight and the person, finally is able to grab what he was reaching for...A GUN...BANG!  My brother is dead.

And now Im pissed at the person following him and eventually pulling a gun.

When that person would later be caught on a 911 tape saying "these assholes always get away"...this would infuriate me....get away from what?  what did he do...what crime did you witness?  Why are you following my brother packing a gun?  Why are you following and reporting him like you witnessed a crime?  There was no crime and now my brother is dead because you followed him to the point of being approached and when you couldnt defend yourself (bit off more than you could chew, so to speak), you went for your gun and shot him dead.  Youre a true hero George!!! Not.

There you go...no race involved in my rationale...just normal questions.  Keep race out of it...no need for it...it will divide some of those that can actually understand the position tray was in.  Bring race into it and some are more likely to defend against the race card rather than the actual facts of the case, which I believe are in Trays favor to this point.  Lets see what the evidence shows.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> First, hearing on defense motion to keep jurors anonymous for at least six months after trial ends. State concurs. Media opposing.



The media needs to butt out of it. This trial should be tried in the courtroom, not by the general public based on what the media decides is worthy of telling.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > First, hearing on defense motion to keep jurors anonymous for at least six months after trial ends. State concurs. Media opposing.
> ...



They have their "sensational!!" stake in it and their lawyers lined up to defend that stake.  

She granted their anonymity for some kind of time but will rule later on how long exactly.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT:
> The truth about Tetanus:
> A) In 30 years, the doctor never heard of anyone who had a vaccine in their lifetime getting Tetanus.
> B) Everyone gets one with their immunizations, so unless you're 1 in a zillion, boosters are redundant.
> ...



Where did you get that?  You are supposed to get a Tetanus shot every 5 years.  I have known people who have gotten tetanus, one was a woman who fell and skinned her elbow.



> Tetanus (lockjaw) is a serious disease that causes painful tightening of the muscles, usually all over the body. It can lead to "locking" of the jaw so the victim cannot open his mouth or swallow. *Tetanus leads to death in about 1 in 10 cases.* Several vaccines are used to prevent tetanus among children, adolescents, and adults including DTaP, Tdap, DT, and Td.



More at the CDC website.

Vaccines: VPD-VAC/Tetanus/main page

Tetanus vaccine is no worse than any other.  I am due one in 2015 and I won't be skipping it.

Having you wait after a shot is SOP.  If they don't do it with other injections, they are malpracticing.


SS


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT:
> ...



1. is the only true part of the, the rest I adlibbed


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks WW. That's why I put imo bc I was going on what I remember in photos. Thanks though for the information.
> ...



Nice scenario.

But if your "brother" approached the guy who had been irritating him (by just following him) and then proceeded to commence a physical altercation, his overreaction to the provocation would not put the one HE attacked in any worse legal position.  

Lots of folks seem to imagine that IF Trayvon felt irritated or even somehow "threatened" by the fact that Zimmerman had followed him over the course of some wandering on that property, that the physical altercation was thus "initiated" by Zimmerman's conduct.  But that's horse-hockey.  That's NOT the way it works.

And WHY would your "bother" be inquiring about why his follow-er was packing a gun?  Who said that the gun was EVER displayed or even known to your "brother" prior to the physical altercation?

Indeed, if I knew some guy had a fucking gun, I doubt I would choose to "approach" him for any reason no matter how irritated I was at having been "followed."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

mmmm kay.  This expert is as good as their other 2 experts, we can doze off now and have faith whatever he's saying is the truth.


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

Where are you watching this expert Testa? Online or tv?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

animallover said:


> Where are you watching this expert Testa? Online or tv?



clickorlando.com

Top RED link


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Paula are you sick?  I just noticed your sig file.

Sorry!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

I hate the CV part...

<snore>

Let's get to the POINT!


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Paula are you sick?  I just noticed your sig file.
> 
> Sorry!



Yeah I have been having severe dizzy spells and nauseous really bad. Thanks for asking. I'm staying in bed today and hope it passes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks WW. That's why I put imo bc I was going on what I remember in photos. Thanks though for the information.
> ...



Jurors are not supposed to do that.  It takes them out of a position of objectivity.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I'm waiting on the evidence and dozing through another hour of expert voice guy CV.  Someday we'll get there.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

If she allows that state voice guy expert after all this, all is lost.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Thanks for your reply.  Im simply trying to put myself (brother in this case) in trays spot. 

I will also put myself in GZs spot...I have done this ad nausea throughout this thread...just going to the other side for a little.  Its not a perfect world...if someone is being followed...it is reasonable to assume that that person would be irritated and concerned should the following continue.  GZ reaching for his pocket could be considered initiation.  Tray didnt know it was a gun, or a knife or club or what it was...he just saw this person that was following him reach for something when approached.  tray may have lunged because of that...we dont know...hes not here to defend himself...the jurors have to use this reasoning and the attorneys have to present it. 

Where in my post does it suggest that my brother is inquiring about someone packing a gun?  Its clear in my post that my brother didnt know what GZ was reaching for.  Not sure what you are referring to with your comment.

I never said he was inquiring about him packing a gun...I dont think tray new for sure GZ was packin untill they were on the ground.  I said he was irritated as to why this person is following him...in hindsight it would have been better to go straight home...but I can understand someone wanting to know why they are being followed.

If someone was following me... I may ask them as to why they are following me...I dont think that is unreasonable at all and in fact, quite human to do so.

GZ replies to him..."there is no problem"....huh?  apparently there was...why is he following him and why is he making an emergency 911 call with the cops already enroute.  Why didnt GZ try to defuse the situation and explain why he was following him?  He said there wasnt a problem and tray knew that was bs...do you always follow people you dont have a problem with?  It appears to me that GZs response to tray was out of fear and panic...huh?  theres no problem here?  Weak!  IMO.  Yeah, there was!!...now man up and explain it...dont cower and say there isnt a problem...its a lie.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

For all you who were wondering who Evidence Hider (Bernster) and Used Car Salesman aka a$$hole is - a$$hole is the one up on this expert, his a$$ just showed and it will again the next time he opens his mouth.  Here it comes, his mouth is opening.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Paula are you sick?  I just noticed your sig file.
> ...



Get well, AL.  Hey if you are just relaxing...check out the Tiger game tonight...I will be easy to spot...just behind visitors dugout...Ill be the one in the Tiger hat...lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

You know...this guy on skype is way smarter than I...he is using words Ive never heard before...if I were a juror I would have to discredit all of his testimony...LOL.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> You know...this guy on skype is way smarter than I...he is using words Ive never heard before...if I were a juror I would have to discredit all of his testimony...LOL.



OMG, I just glanced at the screen to see if they were showing him yet, and the first thing that entered my mind was that he resembles Einstein in appearance.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

The other two defense experts were equally as Einsteiny.  Dr. Frenchie had a British accent, I'd have let him fly the plane knowing he wasn't a pilot.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

And then there was the pros expert who was kicked back in his bedroom chuckling about his $3k per day fee and plugging his software and website.  He was a joke and a half.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 17, 2013)

Why doesn't this 'expert' come out and say he doesn't know who is yelling on the recording? He just said that the same person's voice will produce a different result on the spectrogram in regards to device used to record, direction of microphone/phone, etc.


This is a joke; a complete waste of money!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why doesn't this 'expert' come out and say he doesn't know who is yelling on the recording? He just said that the same person's voice will produce a different result on the spectrogram in regards to device used to record, direction of microphone/phone, etc.
> 
> 
> This is a joke; a complete waste of money!



They've got to put it in their genius, sciencey way.

The US Government Classified guy (other defense expert) flat laughed his head off and said in a word RIDICULOUS! that you could say who it was without putting the subject under extreme duress to reproduce it and proceeded to blow away the prosecution's ga-fawing witness.


Okay.  That I understand. 

Just watch a sec of this (Dr. Reich and a$$hole) [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlnkSNoXZUE]Pt. 1 - Zimmerman v. Martin - Mr. "I Hear Trayvon" Reich - Frye Hearing - Prosecution Audio Expert - YouTube[/ame]

And this is ga-fawing junk science buy-my-software guy:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3b096fQLi4]Pt. 2 - Zimmerman v. Martin - Frye Hearing - State's Expert Tom Owen on How To Skew Results - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 17, 2013)

You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.

And the truth is:  none of us know that.

We do know that Zimmerman ended up with a busted nose.  The implication is that Trayvon busted it for him.

We also know that until the gun got fired, Zimmerman had not caused any apparent injuries to Trayvon.

We know about the location of the respective grass stains, so we do have some physical evidence suggesting that Trayvon was on top of the prone, flat on his back, Zimmerman.  And then we have the marks and the bleeding on the back of Zimmerman's head.

We can spin and slice and dice this any which way.  But we simply cannot get around those facts.

Thus it does appear that when the two guys came together, it was not Zimmerman who was engaging in the physical.  And it also looks like Zi8mmerman was losing, perhaps getting his ass kicked.

Do I know what happened?  Nope.

But do I have some rational basis to believe that Trayvon was the physical aggressor?  Yes.  I do.

And thus I have precious little reason to doubt Zimmerman's account to the effect that he was having his head pounded on the sidewalk.  That being the case, if the jury agrees with that assessment, it looks a whole lot to me like the legal defense of justification is VERY much in play.  And it appears like a strong defense.  Maybe even the clear winner.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> 
> And the truth is:  none of us know that.
> 
> ...



Who are you "you guys" ing?  Are you you guysing me?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Will someone rep or neg me?  I've been stuck on 9... 9....TEN!

It's icky to be stuck on a 9.

Pretty please?


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Will someone rep or neg me?  I've been stuck on 9... 9....TEN!
> 
> It's icky to be stuck on a 9.
> 
> Pretty please?



I did earlier, so I will try but it may not let me. Lmao


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...




Jurors are instructed to use reasoning and common sense.  I dont see how seeing both sides takes them out of a position of objectivity...quite the opposite, IMO.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> 
> And the truth is:  none of us know that.
> 
> ...





Not pretending at all...im using GZs own words and basing the scenario off of that.  What I described above is a scenario based on GZs explanation to the detectives during interrogation and at the scene of the crime the next day.

You say assuming...I say its common sense.  Trayvon approached GZ because he was continuing to follow him...rational assumption...if not, then why didnt Tray approach GZ when he passed him in the truck?  He approached when he continued to be followed...you can gather that from GZs own explanation.

Dont know why you keep repeating GZs injuries...we are all very aware of them...and yes those are facts...no one is disputing those...at least not me.  There was a struggle...trayvon was besting GZ...GZ sustained significant injuries...thats all understood.

Do you believe based on GZs explanation that he was really reaching for a phone in the wrong pocket?  Im having trouble with that...especially when the gun is holstered in the same spot he was reaching.

And I agree with you...I believe the defense has a very strong case for self defense...I also believe the prosecution can make some strong arguments to the contrary.  Hopefully we will see the trial actually take place soon...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

DH in back row.  Come on 7 pm.  It's dinnertime!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> 
> And the truth is:  none of us know that.
> 
> ...



No marks on TM.

That proves that Z did not even try to subdue him without using his gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> ...



Are we going back here again?  ;-)  It's possible that could have happened because he was l-o-s-i-n-g.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> 
> And the truth is:  none of us know that.



You are no better than the rest of us Liability.  The above statement assumes that Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman.  It could be very well be that Zimmerman physically confronted Trayvon face-to-face.



IlarMeilyr said:


> We do know that Zimmerman ended up with a busted nose.  The implication is that Trayvon busted it for him.



True, however all that indicates is that Zimmerman got his nose busted.  It does not indicate who started it.



IlarMeilyr said:


> We also know that until the gun got fired, Zimmerman had not caused any apparent injuries to Trayvon.



True, however all that indicates is that Zimmerman didn't cause injuries.  It does not indicate who started it.



IlarMeilyr said:


> We know about the location of the respective grass stains, so we do have some physical evidence suggesting that Trayvon was on top of the prone, flat on his back, Zimmerman.  And then we have the marks and the bleeding on the back of Zimmerman's head.



True, however all that indicates is that Zimmerman was on the bottom during a struggle.  It does not indicate who started it.



IlarMeilyr said:


> We can spin and slice and dice this any which way.  But we simply cannot get around those facts.



None of those facts indicate who started the altercation.



IlarMeilyr said:


> Thus it does appear that when the two guys came together, it was not Zimmerman who was engaging in the physical.



What evidence do you have (besides Zimmerman's story, the man charged with the crime and who has been known to lie to the court) that it was not Zimmerman who was engaging in the physical?



IlarMeilyr said:


> And it also looks like Zi8mmerman was losing, perhaps getting his ass kicked.



Agreed.



IlarMeilyr said:


> Do I know what happened?  Nope.



Agreed, yet in this post you assume it was Martin that started the physical.  




IlarMeilyr said:


> But do I have some rational basis to believe that Trayvon was the physical aggressor?  Yes.  I do.



Great.

Without using Zimmerman's story, please provide the rational basis supported by 3rd party evidence, physical or forensic evidence that provides a rational basis for assuming Trayvon was the physical aggressor.




IlarMeilyr said:


> And thus I have precious little reason to doubt Zimmerman's account to the effect that he was having his head pounded on the sidewalk.  That being the case, if the jury agrees with that assessment, it looks a whole lot to me like the legal defense of justification is VERY much in play.  And it appears like a strong defense.  Maybe even the clear winner.




Of course it is play, no doubt about it.  I don't claim to be a lawyer, but my understanding is that the prosecution will make a case that a crime was committed and Zimmerman was the party that committed that crime.  Then Zimmerman will make an affirmative defense that it was self-defense and therefore warrants immunity.  The burden will then shift back to the prosecution to prove that under Florida Statutes Zimmerman does not qualify for such immunity.  Now if they have a witness that had a well lighted and unobstructed view of the shot being fired while Martin is on top - then they don't have much of a rebuttal to the self-defense claim.

On the other hand **if** none of the witnesses actually observed the shot being fired, the prosecution can make a case that Zimmerman was the initial aggressor and that lack of GSR, lack of blood on his jacket, and the biomechanics of the bullet trajectory indicated that either Martin was attempting to break contact or Zimmerman had pushed him off to the side.  At that point instead of attempting to end hostilities or escape he decided to pull his weapon and fire it into Martin's chest with foll arm extension (which explains the lack of GSR and blood) - he had given up his self-defense immunity.


*****************************

Fundamentally I agree though, we don't know at this point what information the jury will have in making it's decision and the reasonable person makes no assumptions.


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

CRAP, this was supposed to be over at 7.  I don't have a life until August.


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DH in back row.  Come on 7 pm.  It's dinnertime!


Lol...
what's for dinner Testa?


----------



## animallover (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CRAP, this was supposed to be over at 7.  I don't have a life until August.



Aww you still have us...Lmao


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2013)

>


Just a hypothetical for the above, take two scenarios:


1.  I walk up to you and grab your jacket (or hoodie) and you surprise me by busting me in the nose.

or 

2.  You walk up to me and with no warning bust you in the nose.​


Does having a bloody nose indicated who started the altercation?



>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> ...



Do you do this quotey thing by adding 





> blahblah  [\quote] around what part you want to comment on?
> 
> WATCH OUT if I can do that!


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So no one is actually listening to the trial....
> 
> Switching to different venue.



Is that you in the photo, Testy? Very cute.
And Pshaw, tetanus shots do not hurt. You must have had someone administer it who wasn't very good at it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are STILL pretending that you know what happened at the moments when Trayvon physically confronted Zimmerman face to face.
> ...


If Zimmerman had not followed Martin there would not have been a fight.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So no one is actually listening to the trial....
> ...



Is that me?? Ha ha ha.  Yeah, I'm 10.  But she is my mini me.  lol/


----------



## Snookie (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WW... Quotey thing!!
> 
> >>>>Of course it is play, no doubt about it. I don't claim to be a lawyer, but my understanding is that the prosecution will make a case that a crime was committed and Zimmerman was the party that committed that crime. Then Zimmerman will make an affirmative defense that it was self-defense and therefore warrants immunity. The burden will then shift back to the prosecution to prove that under Florida Statutes Zimmerman does not qualify for such immunity. Now if they have a witness that had a well lighted and unobstructed view of the shot being fired while Martin is on top - then they don't have much of a rebuttal to the self-defense claim.
> 
> You're speaking of SYG "immunity" under that law vs self defense.  Two different things.  Defense waived SYG hearing "immunity".   Self defense prima facia and prosecution proving it was NOT self defense is different than SYG.



The prosecutor has the corpse.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WW... Quotey thing!!
> ...



<sigh>

It's not that easy.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Do you do this quotey thing by adding [quote] blahblah  [\quote] around what part you want to comment on?
> 
> WATCH OUT if I can do that!




Pay attention young one...


Post formatting is controlled by the use of "Tags" or Tag Pairs.  Normally each control tag consists of a pairs of tags: one to start and one to end a function.  Ending tags have a "/" in them.  For example the BOLD beginning tag is [b] and the corresponding ending tag is [/b], for underlining it's [u] with an ending of [/u].

Quote tags come in three - ah - flavors, each ends with the [/quote] tag.  The flavors are:
1.  Simple - [quote] - creates a quote box with no identification of who the quote is from.
2.  Person - [QUOTE=WorldWatcher] - creates a quote with the name of the individual to which you wish credited with the cite.
3.  System - [quote="testarosa, post: 7393164"] - this is what you get when you click the "reply with quote" button.  The number identify the system ID number of the post.  When you submit the post the system displays a link to that post.


NOTE: Tags must alway occur in pairs, forgetting the ending tag can cause unexpected results.  If you make a post and see something is "messed up" look for an omitted tag for that formatting option.


When you press the "Reply With Quote" button it sets you up in a rely field with the previous quote embedded in the box.  By carefully noting the position of the open quote tags and close quote tags you can break a long post into component parts to then respond to specific items.

So let's take your post above as an example.



testarosa said:


> Do you do this quotey thing by adding [quote] blahblah  [\quote] around what part you want to comment on?
> 
> WATCH OUT if I can do that!



So I want to reply to this in two different section, so I'll break it into two quotes each with a pair of tags using the following steps:
1.  After the first paragraph enter [/QUOTE].  This pairs with the System Quote Opening Tag "[quote="testarosa, post: 7393164"]".
2.  Type my reply for that section.
3.  Copy the System Quote Opening Tag ("[quote="testarosa, post: 7393164"]") and paste it in front of the second paragraph.
4.  The closing [/quote] tag is already there to complete the pair.
5.  Type my replay.
6.  Click the post button.

You end up with a reply that looks like this in raw text form:
[quote="testarosa, post: 7393164"]
Do you do this quotey thing by adding [quote] blahblah  [\quote] around what part you want to comment on?[/quote]

Reply #1

[quote="testarosa, post: 7393164"]WATCH OUT if I can do that![/quote]

Reply #2​

When I allow the tags to actually work, this is what you then see on the screen:


testarosa said:


> Do you do this quotey thing by adding [quote] blahblah  [\quote] around what part you want to comment on?



Reply #1



testarosa said:


> WATCH OUT if I can do that!



Reply #2​

*********************************


Note: I use the [plain] tags in the above post.  "No Parse" tells the system to ignore control tags between the two parse tags.

>>>>>


----------



## TW (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My arm is freaking killing me, she got me in the big muscle.



I had the same done about a month ago. I didn't even know the nurse had done it. I was bracing for it, but it was already over.

(from the other comment) Couldn't tell she was 10. Tiny pic. I only know about the red hair.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WW... Quotey thing!!
> 
> >>>>Of course it is play, no doubt about it. I don't claim to be a lawyer, but my understanding is that the prosecution will make a case that a crime was committed and Zimmerman was the party that committed that crime. Then Zimmerman will make an affirmative defense that it was self-defense and therefore warrants immunity. The burden will then shift back to the prosecution to prove that under Florida Statutes Zimmerman does not qualify for such immunity. Now if they have a witness that had a well lighted and unobstructed view of the shot being fired while Martin is on top - then they don't have much of a rebuttal to the self-defense claim.
> 
> You're speaking of SYG "immunity" under that law vs self defense.  Two different things.  Defense waived SYG hearing "immunity".   Self defense prima facia and prosecution proving it was NOT self defense is different than SYG.




No I'm referring to Florida Statutes -->> Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes :->2012->Chapter 776 : Online Sunshine

776.012 Use of force in defense of person.
776.013 Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.
776.031 Use of force in defense of others.
776.041 Use of force by aggressor.


No I'm speaking of self-defense and it has nothing to do with SYG.  776.012, 775.013, and 776.031 are the self defense provisions and cover SYG by not requiring retreat.  776.041 says the preceding sections (list above) do not apply to people that are the initial aggressor.  Review 776.041 for the full explanation.


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My arm is freaking killing me, she got me in the big muscle.



glad it all went well for ya


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



if martin had not got suspended from school 

he would not have been there that night 

how far back ya want to go --LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Do you do this quotey thing by adding [quote] blahblah  [\quote] around what part you want to comment on?
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > WW... Quotey thing!!
> ...



Okay... Just asking for clarification that you always have.  You're my [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] of the Zimmerman trial


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 17, 2013)

TW said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So no one is actually listening to the trial....
> ...



Actually, after the last tetanus shot I got, going on 10 years ago, my arm hurt for a long time after.  I did some research on it and there was a site, I believe it was government, and if my arm continued to hurt for like three or months after the shot, I might be eligible for some monetary compensation.  I was getting ready to submit my case when about two days before the three months were up...my arm quit hurting. : )  Damn!


----------



## Zona (Jun 17, 2013)

If found guilty....I hope he gets 50 years.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 17, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> Just a hypothetical for the above, take two scenarios:
> ...



Hey                    [MENTION=27321]WorldWatcher[/MENTION],

Tonight on "After Dark"...Vinnie Politan had the lengthier interview with Frank Taaffe.  This is the neighbor I was referring to a few days ago.

Trayvon was on this neighbors lawn when GZ initially spotted him...why would this give reasonable cause for suspicion?

1)  GZ knew this neighbor quite well and he lived just down the street from George.

2)  A *Couple of weeks prior*, George had witnessed a young black male smoking a cigarette on Franks porch (under the overhang) when Frank was not home.

3) *A few weeks prior (Feb 2nd) to the shooting (Feb 26th)*, George had actually thwarted a burglary in progress to the same house, same neighbor by calling into the Non Emergency 911 line.  George observed a young black male peaking in the windows of Franks house...again when Frank was not home...the police were called and the burglary was prevented.  

Just 4 days later, this same burglar did burglarized Franks neighbor and was apprehended.  This person was jailed in the Seminole County Jail and it was later found out that he was responsible for *8 other burglaries* in the complex and that he actually lived in the complex.

4)  The influx of recent robberies that had been committed in this neighborhood had happened mostly in Franks building and the one next to it according to Frank.  I say building because they appear to be Townhomes that are joined together one after another for several houses.

I know this neighbor (Frank Taaffe) has not received a lot of media attention and I know that some are confused as to *when* George was initially suspicious and why.  I was confused also and had the same questions.  This pretty much answered that for me.  

George, given his observance and knowledge of previous incidents in that building and the one next to it, where the *perps resembled the same profile as trayvon*, was within his rights to be suspicious.  Add to that, him being a neighborhood watch captain, and I believe *it was his duty* to be suspicious initially.  This neighbor was extremely grateful to George and feels like George was doing what was in the best interest of the neighborhood and its residents given the recent criminal activity in that exact location.

George mentions to the detective the day after the shooting while they were doing a drive through of the neighborhood that it *seemed odd to him* that a teen would just be standing in the middle of Franks yard while it was raining for no apparent reason.

I know this doesn't excuse the actions that followed, just giving an explanation as to his *initial* suspicion.  For some strange reason Franks house is a loitering spot for young black males...lol.  Yet Frank has no children living there and these kids aren't friends of Frank.

I was only able to find this audio interview from about 11 months ago with Vinnie and Frank...this is a separate interview, but Frank brings mention of Geroges initial suspicion at around the *5:30* mark:

http://theconservativetreehouse.com/2012/12/03/the-fabrication-of-evidence-is-a-crime/

I will keep looking for the more recent video that was aired in full tonight on HLNs "After Dark".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...



i happened to catch some HLN this afternoon 

there was a panel of four discussing the zimmerman case (go figure right--LOL)

anyways one of them says "if he would have stayed in is car after the dispatcher told him not to get out ..." 

not one person of the panel even bothered to correct it

such a misleading network 

and  this is why i try and stick to the internet


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> i happened to catch some HLN this afternoon
> 
> there was a panel of four discussing the zimmerman case (go figure right--LOL)
> 
> ...



LOL...there are so many skewed opinions based off of bad info...its ridiculous.  And on the panel?  LOL.


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Maybe it has improved since then, or I am incredibly lucky and/or had an experienced nurse, or you guys are incredibly unlucky and/or had an inexperienced nurse? No pain, for me, at the site during or after the shot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Nope! Freaking feels like I got socked in the arm today.  Stoopid thing to happen.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


To our common ancestor.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



that is about right 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You're speaking of SYG "immunity" under that law vs self defense.  Two different things.  Defense waived SYG hearing "immunity".   Self defense prima facia and prosecution proving it was NOT self defense is different than SYG.





Test...



			
				WorldWatcher said:
			
		

> No I'm speaking of self-defense and it has nothing to do with SYG.  776.012, 775.013, and 776.031 are the self defense provisions and cover SYG by not requiring retreat.  776.041 says the preceding sections (list above) do not apply to people that are the initial aggressor.  Review 776.041 for the full explanation.



...ing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > You're speaking of SYG "immunity" under that law vs self defense.  Two different things.  Defense waived SYG hearing "immunity".   Self defense prima facia and prosecution proving it was NOT self defense is different than SYG.
> ...



this case is properly set as a self defense case 

a SYG defense would mean that one had a chance to retreat and did not 

zimmerman claims he did not have that chance


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

Does anyone know if Z jury sel starts at 9:00 local time or later today?  I still have the skyscrapers up, which is odd when it begins at 9:00.  ???  Thanks!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

NVM...it's on.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *zimmerman live*
> 
> Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



You realize I'm banned from that site, lol  

I was being oppressed and I rioted against the man.

Click Orlando l Orlando News, Orange County, Florida, News and Local Headlines l WKMG Local 6


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if Z jury sel starts at 9:00 local time or later today?  I still have the skyscrapers up, which is odd when it begins at 9:00.  ???  Thanks!



it should be on in just a few minutes 

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *zimmerman live*
> ...



sorry to hear that

orlando site is good too


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

H81 is back


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Don't be sorry - their loss. 

Rules, rules schmules.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

_@25caliber_ - 

I remember that you posted that police custody interview with Zimmerman and were wondering, as I was after seeing it, whether GZ was reaching for his phone or his gun.  It looked like either could have been true.  If I remember correctly, on the video, Z demonstrated himself reaching to his waist with his RIGHT hand to get his phone.  I see in court that he writes with his LEFT hand.  That leads me to believe he's left hand dominant and would holster his gun on his left side, not his right.  So phone on his right, gun on his left.

This has no bearing on what TM would have thought to see him reaching since he wouldn't have known GZ was left-handed.  But maybe that will help us determine whether or not GZ was being honest about not drawing his weapon on TM at that time.

If I'm wrong about the right-handed phone reach on the video, since I'm going from memory, then this post is stupid and I apologize.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 18, 2013)

Bobble head lawyers.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



Or maybe you were too young to remember?  A shot to the muscle can leave the feeling of a deep bruise sometimes for several days.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> _@25caliber_ -
> 
> I remember that you posted that police custody interview with Zimmerman and were wondering, as I was after seeing it, whether GZ was reaching for his phone or his gun.  It looked like either could have been true.  If I remember correctly, on the video, Z demonstrated himself reaching to his waist with his RIGHT hand to get his phone.  I see in court that he writes with his LEFT hand.  That leads me to believe he's left hand dominant and would holster his gun on his left side, not his right.  So phone on his right, gun on his left.
> 
> ...



He wore his holster on his right side.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> _@25caliber_ -
> 
> I remember that you posted that police custody interview with Zimmerman and were wondering, as I was after seeing it, whether GZ was reaching for his phone or his gun.  It looked like either could have been true.  If I remember correctly, on the video, Z demonstrated himself reaching to his waist with his RIGHT hand to get his phone.  I see in court that he writes with his LEFT hand.  That leads me to believe he's left hand dominant and would holster his gun on his left side, not his right.  So phone on his right, gun on his left.
> 
> ...



maybe 

i am left hand dominate yet i shoot firearms bows and darts right handed 

however i do believe the autopsy and such has indicated he used his right hand 

i could be wrong since i am not searching any info at this point 

and will simply rely on what happens at trial


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks folks.  My mistake.  Oh well, that fact is no longer disputed.  Damn.  I thought I had a mini-bombshell this morning.  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] I was going to say that, but didn't want to speak for lefties.  I *think* lefties shooting right is common.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] I was going to say that, but didn't want to speak for lefties.  I *think* lefties shooting right is common.



yes i think so as well 

for one allot of things are already set up for right handedness


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> _@25caliber_ -
> 
> I remember that you posted that police custody interview with Zimmerman and were wondering, as I was after seeing it, whether GZ was reaching for his phone or his gun.  It looked like either could have been true.  If I remember correctly, on the video, Z demonstrated himself reaching to his waist with his RIGHT hand to get his phone.  I see in court that he writes with his LEFT hand.  That leads me to believe he's left hand dominant and would holster his gun on his left side, not his right.  So phone on his right, gun on his left.
> 
> ...



Very good catch, SF...noticing that he writes with his left hand.  Regardless of which hand was dominant...his gun was holstered on his right hip according to George.

It was curious to me because although he says he reached for his phone in the wrong pocket...if Trays quick instinct was that Geoge was reaching for something else actually turned out to be right...there was a gun there!

My sneaky suspicion is that he did reach for the gun and was hit in the process...I think that when he was dropped that there was a continued struggle for the gun.  My suspicion is that GZ may have been quick to reach.

This would be a problem for GZ to admit to the police...so he said that he was reaching for his phone instead.  That interrogation explanation he gives to the police just doesnt sit well with me.  I think that George was being honest in most of the interview, except that part.  I think he may have changed that part...and it benefits him greatly to change that part, IMO.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > _@25caliber_ -
> ...



Wait!  Back up on the bows!  Are you a zombie killer?

If Daryl dies, we riot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this guy on the level or is he playing it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



--LOL

i shoot about anything 

i also have a wristrocket and blowgun


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is this guy on the level or is he playing it?



he seems okay 

could be  a cool customer though


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is this guy on the level or is he playing it?



Playing it, IMO


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> My sneaky suspicion is that he did reach for the gun and was hit in the process...I think that when he was dropped that there was a continued struggle for the gun.  My suspicion is that GZ may have been quick to reach.
> 
> This would be a problem for GZ to admit to the police...so he said that he was reaching for his phone instead.  That interrogation explanation he gives to the police just doesnt sit well with me.  I think that George was being honest in most of the interview, except that part.  I think he may have changed that part...and it benefits him greatly to change that part, IMO.



I agree that he was, indeed, reaching for his gun at that point now that I know it was holstered on his right side.  Not good information for him and will be a challenge to explain.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

this guy might be a problem 

he says he was on a jury once before 

and that jury asked the judge about questions outside of testimony 

hymm


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

That weird clicky thing is back on the feed - do you have it on yours?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

Tess, I don't have any noise on my feed but I'm on WAT.  So it's coming from the website you're watching on and not the courthouse, if that helps.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Ummmmmmmmm,  he has 2 cases pending before Judge Nelson.

Is that cause?

I'm thinking that's cause.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't they have enough jurors now to go on to the next round?  Have they gotten to 40 yet?  Ugh, guess not.  Drat it all!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

He went through.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

I think they're at 32 - *maybe* today if they move fast. 

Then they have to go to group.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

33 now if civil case guy went through.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I deleted posts.  What the....?????


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] I was going to say that, but didn't want to speak for lefties.  I *think* lefties shooting right is common.



Shooting a lot of times depends on your eye.  Like in a laid out rifle position, some find it easier to focus on the target better with their left eye closed.

I focus better with my right eye closed.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh...good Tess!  Maybe they'll get to 40 today.  I'm hopeful.  Will the group questioning be broadcast?  Prob not, right?  Too much personal info maybe.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That weird clicky thing is back on the feed - do you have it on yours?



It isn't on mine. Try this link:

WATCH/CHAT LIVE: Jury selection continues in Zimmerman trial | News - Home


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Hole E. Crap.   It's possible they found the one person in the country that lives under a rock.

Not sure on group...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

the clicky thing has been gone, only had it for a few minutes earlier.  thanx


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

The Bernster doesn't know where to go, she's got him blocked.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

This one sounds really young...whats the read on her women forumers?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Testy...what kind of bike is that in you avatar?...daughter is adorable by the way, but much too little to ride a bike that big...lol.

Im gonna guess Yamaha?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks!  It's a Gixxer.

Just watching the chat feed on the feed... damn people are dumb.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> This one sounds really young...whats the read on her women forumers?



She's 20 and 5 1/2 months preggers.

Let her go!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

Im also suspicious of GZ saying that Trayvon said "youre gonna die today"...I think trayvon was in a fight, but I dont think he was on a mission to kill George in the middle of a townhome complex.

But it does sound good for a self defense case in which you shot someone dead.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > This one sounds really young...whats the read on her women forumers?
> ...



Let her go thru or axe her?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Thanks!  It's a Gixxer.
> 
> Just watching the chat feed on the feed... damn people are dumb.



Ahhh...Suuuuu Zuuuuu Kiiiiiiiii


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I think they dismissed her for hardship.  So.... still at 33 - ?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's another one living under a rock, just got her first tv 2 weeks ago.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

They kept that one.... maybe at 35 of 40


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > You're speaking of SYG "immunity" under that law vs self defense.  Two different things.  Defense waived SYG hearing "immunity".   Self defense prima facia and prosecution proving it was NOT self defense is different than SYG.
> ...




Very good.  You got it.




>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Very good.  You got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I learned it from the Grand Master Flash.

;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Channel 2 says 32, 6 has been saying 35.  Did 3 fall off the planet or does the media not have their sh!t together again.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 18, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I thought I have seen on tv that GZ has gained over 100 pounds since the arrest for TM's death.  Does that mean he now weighs 300?  If so, he sure doesn't look it.

That is the reason I doubt the 200 weight.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 18, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...




You have reason to doubt his measured weight within 24 hours of the event?

OK...



>>>>


----------



## TW (Jun 18, 2013)

They probably took him off the ADD meds.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> They probably took him off the ADD meds.



They ought to put him on thorizine..


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

They got 40!

*Voir Dire!*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Z has the deer in the headlights thing going on big time.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Z has the deer in the headlights thing going on big time.



He is the deer in the headlights.

His karma is catching up to him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Z has the deer in the headlights thing going on big time.
> ...



Your  needs a lude.  It's almost trial time.  I have enough faith in the system (baby killer and OJ excluded lol) that whatever justice is to be done will be done.

If you take 6 of us here on this thread - 2 over here <<<< and 2 there >>> 2 maybe no agenda -----  and put them in a shaker, shake 'em up, dump them back out again, you get somewhere close to an "average"  = justice.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

anyone watch jury selection today 

any bombshells 

isnt there afternoon court again today


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> anyone watch jury selection today
> 
> any bombshells
> 
> isnt there afternoon court again today



I dozed off.

They're rearranged the court room as we speak for group questions tomorrow (everyone sit in a circle 

That *should* go quick - strike, strike, strike, strike!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > anyone watch jury selection today
> ...



so they must have reached 40 jurors


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 18, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



The report I saw and it has been a while but I presume it was a police report gave TM's height and weight but just gave GZ's height.

Do you really think he weighs 300+ pounds now?  One just has to look at the man to see he has gained a significant amount of weight due to the stress he is under since that incident.

I sure wish I could hide 100 pounds as easily as you think GZ has. lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't mean to sound so flippant about that and I don't mean to just disqualify you - especially after the JoJo trial.    I personally don't believe there was evil, malice, intent, premed, psycho or any of that in this.  I think it was "a situation" that ended in a tragic death, so I'm not very emotionally wrapped in it.  I _am _emotionally wrapped up in the ripples of that event and the chaos and madness that triggered... as I've said before til I'm sick of myself - it was an event that was a catalyst for personal agenda, whatever broad scope those agendas from the US Justice Dept and POTUS on down to these potential Joe Blow jurors and their agendas that keep tripping them up.   I'm not going to do my 1 - 10 again on the bullshit of this process of justice and what transpired last year.   The event itself - I'm totally willing to let the evidence come out and justice do it's work.   And hope like hell that whatever that is doesn't spark the madness and chaos again. 

For me, the agenda, ensuing violence and political ridiculousness of the aftermath overshadowed the event itself.... and I never went back.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yepper, I thought I made the trial status big and red enough - should I go to 7 font?  lol

VOIR DIRE!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I thought it was a scrambled word game...I came up with Rivo Drie


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

*group questioning! *

There I fixed it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *group questioning! *
> 
> There I fixed it.



These are getting harder....how bout:

Porug Gintoniques


----------



## testarosa (Jun 18, 2013)

On 9 again... Annoying.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> On 9 again... Annoying.



Cant help ya yet...im repped out.

Hey Im gonna catch you!


----------



## animallover (Jun 18, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

My repper says I gotta share. I must rep you too much. Lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

So we have the 40...that was a little quicker than expected, huh?  or no?  How long will the group thing last do you guys think?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 18, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So we have the 40...that was a little quicker than expected, huh?  or no?  How long will the group thing last do you guys think?



Hi 25,

I agree, it went more quickly than I expected too.  I bet they can narrow it down to the 10 they need by the end of the week.  They have 3 pretty full days, even though there's the continuation of the Frye hearing tomorrow at 4PM, and this judge seems to like to move things along.  Hurray for that!  

I'm assuming the rest of jury selection will also be broadcast.  Has anyone heard?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So we have the 40...that was a little quicker than expected, huh?  or no?  How long will the group thing last do you guys think?
> ...



Would be so refreshing to have a judge move things along...especially in a high profile case.  Judge Sherry was YAWN!


----------



## Zona (Jun 18, 2013)

This just in..50 years.  Love the onion?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 18, 2013)

TW said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > TW said:
> ...



A quick google search will show you that pain at the injection site and in the arm muscle is not uncommon.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I haven't had a 714 for ages.  Ah, the good ole days.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

* plays the Cadillac and race card and exits *


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 19, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

a summary of the 40 jurors

Zimmerman Jury Selection Profiles ? ?Top 40? Advanced to Next Round


----------



## Snookie (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> * plays the Cadillac and race card and exits *



Those cards were dealt by nixon,  reagan, and bush.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > * plays the Cadillac and race card and exits *
> ...



Who?


-Derail Queen


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Who's watching?

I'm lost.  I see the Bernster over on the other monitor yakking but I have him muted.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh goodie, I showed up in time for lunch.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, the racial make up of the jury is.... interesting.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Wow, the racial make up of the jury is.... interesting.



Nice try ;-)

Par for the course of the demographics of Seminole County.


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Wow, the racial make up of the jury is.... interesting.



I haven't been watching, what is the make-up?  Has the final jury been selected already?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the racial make up of the jury is.... interesting.
> ...



George Zimmerman trial jury pool prospects profiles - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Blah, a link. What are the demographics number-wise, in a quick answer?


----------



## TW (Jun 19, 2013)

So basically mostly white, so far.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

16 men 
24 women
I think 3 black, 1 Hispanic, but not exactly sure because some say "a young man" kind of thing.

Demographics and also, if you were so mentally retarded, like me, to have sat through the individual questioning, there were several, several Hispanics and blacks called, most dismissed for hardship, pregnancy, health, several because there was a gigantic language/don't get it barrier and obvious bias or flat out "I believe X".  So it wasn't cut and dry, it was "fair".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

TW said:


> So basically mostly white, so far.



Correction.  White women ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Bernie bending over backward to act like a likeable, friendly, funny guy with the jurors is making me


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Add 3 more black and 2 more Hispanic to above.

There was a page 2.  LOL


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

SMH

So let me ask this....

If a women were reporting a rape, and it went to trial, sooooo... you would comfortable with 80% of the jury being men?

Just asking.

Thanks.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Of course.  Most men aren't rapists.

At least if the whole jury is women, we can rest assured the logical, reasonable and right decision will be made.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

Let's say that the alledged rapist "gets off" (no pun intended), do you believe that people wouldn't even consider a bias on behalf of the males?

Look at how some republican CONGRESSMEN viewed rape in this last round of elections! They actually believed certain things about rape that were archaic, barbaric, and based on myth!

Now imagine these "men" were on a jury for rape!

There IS a remedy for this. 

Make the jury equal in numbers.

The same amount of blacks, as whites and Hispanics.

This AT LEAST avoids the appearance and presumptions of bias WHICHEVER way it is decided!

Doesn't that make sense for this incendiary case?

Thanks.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let's say that the alledged rapist "gets off" (no pun intended), do you believe that people wouldn't even consider a bias on behalf of the males?
> 
> Look at how some republican CONGRESSMEN viewed rape in this last round of elections! They actually believed certain things about rape that were archaic, barbaric, and based on myth!
> 
> ...



a) No that's just stupid to think that my dad, my husband or my brother would let off a rapist because they're men.  Contrary, they would be WORSE.  You wouldn't want them on your jury.

b) That's not the way it works, and that's not a remedy.  They can't send out juror notices by race/sex THAT is discrimination.  It's about demographics.

And one of the black guys that's a potential I'm HOPING will get on and be foreman.  He's one of the smartest, most thoughtful and logical guys they questioned.   One of the Hispanics was dismissed for cause because he thinks Z is guilty.  This will not be decided down race lines and it's racist to think that it will.  It's about brains.  Period.

You're making my points for me all by yourself.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let's say that the alledged rapist "gets off" (no pun intended), do you believe that people wouldn't even consider a bias on behalf of the males?
> 
> Look at how some republican CONGRESSMEN viewed rape in this last round of elections! They actually believed certain things about rape that were archaic, barbaric, and based on myth!
> 
> ...



You see it as INCENDIARY because you're looking at it with a racist viewpoint. You have already made up your mind that because M was black, Z (hispanic) must be found guilty. The trial hasn't even started yet and you have already found him guilty in your mind! Your previous statements also suggest that you haven't taken time to read the information from the state in regards to the trial that I posted for you many pages back. If Z were black, would you still claim the race card on this? Would you still believe M was profiled? If Z had been black, M's attorneys would have never called Sharpton and Jackson, Obama (along with all the others) would have never said a word about it! They wouldn't have cared! Have you seen any of them holding a rally or press conference concerning blacks killing blacks?


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

@Aye, what happened was...

I HEARD THE 911 TAPE! If TM was Chinese, it wouldn't change the fact that he was kid minding his own business, doing nothing wrong, until an adult with a gun disregarded professional law enforcement advice and followed him in the darkness and killed him!

The fact that he wasn't even handcuffed, charged, or arrested UNTIL Jackson and Sharpton showed up... doesn't speak ill of JJ and Al, BUT SPEAKS ILL OF THE ENTIRE POLICE DEPARTMENT!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> @Aye, what happened was...
> 
> I HEARD THE 911 TAPE! If TM was Chinese, it wouldn't change the fact that he was kid minding his own business, doing nothing wrong, until an adult with a gun disregarded professional law enforcement advice and followed him in the darkness and killed him!
> 
> The fact that he wasn't even handcuffed, charged, or arrested UNTIL Jackson and Sharpton showed up... doesn't speak ill of JJ and Al, BUT SPEAKS ILL OF THE ENTIRE POLICE DEPARTMENT!



So you listened to the 911 recording and made your mind up from that alone? Why didn't you read the witness statements? Why didn't you take the time to read the documents many of us have been posting the links for? It's easy to make your mind up when the media is telling you what to believe, isn't it? There's more to this than what you say above.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 19, 2013)

Solomon, that makes sense.  In all practicality, ACSY, you make sense as well, but what is going to come in as evidence?  Are the witnesses found to be honest and not biased?  We all should be waiting for the trial and weighing the evidence as it comes in.  I know I don't know much about the case except for the skeleton facts.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

I heard the witnesses on 911 tapes, I heard their interviews, etc.

Listen, the things that you normally try to rely upon in certain cases are usually what you lean to IN THE ABSENCE of a tape where we have Zimmerman ignoring orders, admittedly following a minor in the dark who was innocent of any wrongdoing, and hearing blood-curdling screams of "HELP!!" right before a gunshot!

In the presence of such a tape, I'm inclined to use my own common sense, instead of secon hand testimony, statements from an obviously incompetent and bias police force, and any other documents that may be fabricated as GZ's father was a member of the judiciary and his son having ties to law enforcement himself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Monday's schedule:

*Opening Statements*​


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

I heard the witnesses on 911 tapes, I heard their interviews, etc.

Listen, the things that you normally try to rely upon in certain cases are usually what you lean to IN THE ABSENCE of a tape where we have Zimmerman ignoring orders, admittedly following a minor in the dark who was innocent of any wrongdoing, and hearing blood-curdling screams of "HELP!!" right before a gunshot!

In the presence of such a tape, I'm inclined to use my own common sense, instead of secon hand testimony, statements from an obviously incompetent and bias police force, and any other documents that may be fabricated as GZ's father was a member of the judiciary and his son having ties to law enforcement himself.


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2013)

40 years.  In gen pop hopefully.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let's say that the alledged rapist "gets off" (no pun intended), do you believe that people wouldn't even consider a bias on behalf of the males?
> 
> Look at how some republican CONGRESSMEN viewed rape in this last round of elections! They actually believed certain things about rape that were archaic, barbaric, and based on myth!
> 
> Now imagine these "men" were on a jury for rape!



No that's just stupid to think that my dad, my husband or my brother would let off a rapist because they're men.  Contrary, they would be WORSE.  You wouldn't want them on your jury.



king.solomon said:


> There IS a remedy for this.
> 
> Make the jury equal in numbers.
> 
> ...



That's not the way it works, and that's not a remedy.  They can't send out juror notices by race/sex THAT is discrimination.  It's about demographics.

And one of the black guys that's a potential I'm HOPING will get on and be foreman.  He's one of the smartest, most thoughtful and logical guys they questioned.   One of the Hispanics was dismissed for cause because he thinks Z is guilty.  This will not be decided down race lines and it's racist to think that it will.  It's about brains.  Period.

You're making my points for me all by yourself.

*>>>>Edited in honor of WW aka Grand Master Quote Flash*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

Tomorrow's Schedule:

Mark O'Mara Group Questioning

*(sit the F down Bernster)*​


----------



## Snookie (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Nixon {southern strategy}, reagan {welfare cadillac}, and bush {Willie Horton}.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't say YOUR men would be light on a rapist, but I was talking about those CONGRESSMEN.

The point is, how many FEMALE CONGRESSWOMEN do you think hold those ridiculous ideas of rape?

None.

Exactly.


"Can You Hear Me Now?"

"Can You Hear Me Now?"

Great


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Those cards were dealt by nixon,  reagan, and bush.
> ...






Snookie said:


> Nixon {southern strategy},



Glad someone's in charge of that, we need to get a handle on the gators and the love bugs.



Snookie said:


> reagan {welfare cadillac}



Is his Cadillac red or white?



Snookie said:


> and bush {Willie Horton}.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I didn't say YOUR men would be light on a rapist, but I was talking about those CONGRESSMEN.
> 
> The point is, how many FEMALE CONGRESSWOMEN do you think hold those ridiculous ideas of rape?
> 
> ...



10-4, buck rogers that


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyway, the woman on that bike is attractive. 

See ya!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

You had a pic up for the last two weeks of a kid on a bike. But the one I just commented on was a WOMAN on the bike.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 19, 2013)

In bold:

*B-12: A middle-aged white woman who works the graveyard shift. She likes the crime-forensics show "CSI" and said she'd heard Zimmerman was following Trayvon.*

B-29: A Hispanic nurse on an Alzheimer's ward who has seven children and lived in Chicago at time of shooting.

B-76: A white middle-aged woman who said Zimmerman had an "altercation with the young man. There was a struggle, and the gun went off."

B-7: A middle-aged white man who listens to NPR. He remembered when Florida implemented its "stand your ground" law and the debate about whether it was needed.

B-35: A middle-aged black man who owns a vending business. He was critical of the Rev. Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson and says this case is not racial.

*B-37: A middle-aged white woman who works for a chiropractor and has many pets. She described protests in Sanford as "rioting."
*
*B-51: A retired white woman from Oviedo who has a dog and 20-year-old cat. She knew a good deal about the case but said: "I'm not rigid in my thinking."*

*B-86: A middle-aged white woman who works at a middle school. She said if Trayvon had not been "expelled" from school in Miami-Dade County &#8212; he was actually suspended &#8212; "this could have been prevented."
*
E-6: A young white woman and mother who used to work in financial services. She used this case as an example to her adolescent children, warning them to not go out at night.

E-40: A white woman in her 60s who lived in Iowa at the time of the shooting. She heard national-news reports and recalls the shooting was in a gated community and a teenager was killed.

E-54: A middle-aged white man with a teenage stepson who wears hoodies. He recalled seeing photos of the injuries to Zimmerman's head and face.

E-73: A middle-aged white woman active in Sanford's arts community who is raising her late brother's 15- and 18-year-old children. The media interjected race in this case, she said.

*M-75: A young black woman who says many of her friends have opinions on the case, but she doesn't.*

B-61: A young white woman who remembered that "after the protesters, it seemed to turn more into a racial issue ... I don't think it's a racial issue."

*B-72: A young man who does maintenance at a school and competes in arm-wrestling tournaments. He said he avoids the news because he does not want to be "brainwashed."*

E-22: A middle-aged black woman who said that after the shooting, Sanford police should have booked Zimmerman and asked him more questions.

E-13: A young white woman who goes to college and works two jobs. She heard the shooting was a "racial thing."

E-28: A middle-aged white woman who works as a nurse. She said she knew little about the case and has no opinion about Zimmerman's guilt.

*K-80: A middle-aged white woman with children who has not followed the case. She considers the "racial undertones" in the case "disturbing."*

*K-95: A middle-aged woman who's a full-time student and "IT geek" with two children. She was critical of protests calling for Zimmerman's arrest.*

P-67: A native of Mexico who seemed eager to serve on the jury, describing it as a civic duty. "Some people think it is a racist thing," he said of the shooting.

*G-14: A middle-aged white woman. "I remember a lot of anger, a lot of people upset that Mr. Zimmerman was not arrested immediately."*

G-29: A young black woman who has lived in Seminole County eight months. "There is a lot of racial tension built up," she said, but she "stayed away from it."

*G-47: A young white man who works as assistant manager at restaurant. Zimmerman appears to be "stuck in the worst situation" possible, he said.
*
G-63: A young, unemployed man who described himself as "mixed race." He knew few details about the case but denounced stereotyping and said people sometimes interject race into cases.

*G-66: A retired white woman who cares for her toddler grandson and moved to Central Florida in 2011. When she saw photos of Zimmerman's injuries, "I felt sorry for him."*

G-81: A tall black man who lives less than a half-mile from the scene of the shooting. There is a racial divide in Sanford, he said, but the media have misportrayed the city.

*H-6: A young white man who heard the phone call Zimmerman made to police before the shooting. "He sounded like he was concerned for his neighborhood.*"

H-7: A red-haired man about age 50 in a business suit who recalled "a big brouhaha in Sanford" and said, "I still don't know why it became a high-profile case."

*H-18: A muscled, dark-skinned man in his 20s with an accent who's a mechanic and moved here from Kuwait. He said he avoids discussing certain topics. "When it's politics, religion or race, I just don't get involved."*

H-29: A white-haired man who described national civil-rights leaders who led protests in Sanford "a little circus come to town." It was "negative for the city," he said.

*H-35: A young woman who said she knows little about the case. She "liked" a photo of Trayvon on Facebook. She needs to move by the end of June, which she said would be a hardship.*

*H-81: A middle-aged man who described the shooting as an "incident" between Zimmerman and Trayvon. He called the shooting a "very tragic situation." He has two pending civil cases before Nelson.*

*H-69: A five-months-pregnant woman who said she saw news about the case on television at work. She mentioned several times that she recalled seeing pictures of Trayvon as "a young child" in the media.*

H-86: A young white woman who said she knows almost nothing about the case. She keeps up with current events, but "certain cases and things I don't follow."

*I-5: A middle-aged black man, he said he heard self-defense was involved with the case, at one point referring to Zimmerman as "the gentleman that was defending himself."*

*I-19: A young white woman who hasn't followed the case and knows only the basic details: "I don't watch the news; I don't read the news," she said.*

I-24: An older white woman who said she followed the case at first, but then "I just kind of tuned out." Described the case as "a young man lost his life, and another man is fighting for his life."

I-33: An older white man who said, "The more I heard, the less I wanted to hear." Heard there was a 911 call involved in the case and "some controversy as to who was doing the screaming."

I-44: A father of three who appeared to be in his 30s and said he's highly skeptical of the media and its "negativity." He called himself a "sports nut."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]. Thanks!! I'll come back but I'm with you on most of those.  Going to the pool.

Rep rep


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

I stand corrected. My phone sucks.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Anyway, the woman on that bike is attractive.
> 
> See ya!



Oh Lord...its her darling daughter...look at how small she is compared to the bike...dead give away.

Testy, you keep showing those kids off...they are great pictures.  I shamelessly show mine off all the time.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

[MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] ...good stuff on the 40 jurors...going in my "Z trial" folder...thank you.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



She fooled me too.  She looked about 20 in the picture for some reason.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I stand corrected. My phone sucks.



Laughing out loud.  On which part?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well...I hope it is another kids picture...because I like those


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nah, I'll just put mine up there.
> 
> I'm working on the juror list, but really waiting on M O'M tomorrow.



Yes...curious to see MOMs approach.   Bernie seemed to establish a good rapport with the jurors today...they seemed to like him...treated it  kind of like an interactive classroom environment.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Let's say that the alledged rapist "gets off" (no pun intended), do you believe that people wouldn't even consider a bias on behalf of the males?
> 
> Look at how some republican CONGRESSMEN viewed rape in this last round of elections! They actually believed certain things about rape that were archaic, barbaric, and based on myth!
> 
> ...



Why are we continuing to look at *color*?...these are two people.  Looking at and being concerned with color is ridiculous to me...its like judging people based on what color socks they wear or their hair color.

Would it be fair for a jury full of *blondes* to judge a *brunette* defendant/plaintiff?  I mean lets have a equal number of hair color here to be fair and throw in a couple of *redheads* while youre at it....lol.

Can we just see people and then make a decision on the actual facts and evidence of the two *PEOPLE* involved?


----------



## Zona (Jun 19, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say that the alledged rapist "gets off" (no pun intended), do you believe that people wouldn't even consider a bias on behalf of the males?
> ...



Even if the attack was racial from the get go?  This entire thing is due to Zimmerman seeing a "suspicious" black kid.  

I for one would not have found him suspicious.  He did.  And before the normal defenders start, if it were a white kid in a hoodie, Zimmerman would not have looked twice. 

How do I know this....Zimmerman's racial history of his 911 calls.  Period.

This entire thing started because of race.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

#1500!!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

Got damnit! Zona beat me to it!!


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 19, 2013)

Good point Zona.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 19, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Yes--Al Sharpton made damn sure it was about race.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 19, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Good point Zona.



He had a right to be suspicious and it didnt have anything to do with the color of his skin.

Trayvon was intially seen standing on the lawn of a neighbor in the rain when the neighbor wasnt home...a neighbors house that GZ helped thwart a burglary that was in progress just two weeks earlier.  It turns out that burglar lived in the complex and had burglarized 8 other houses in the same complex.

Most of the recent robberies were in the building of this neighbor (Frank Taaffe) and the building next to his.  So when a NH Captain drives by and sees an unfamiliar kid standing on the lawn of that neighbor again, then it would be completely natural to be suspicious.  I dont agree with everything that GZ did...I have written about that in detail.  But I do think he had a right to be initially suspicious given the circumstances.  i find it hard to believe that Kink or Zona would not have been equally suspicious given the same circumstances.

So the kids black...so what...does that mean that nobody can be suspicious even when there is a reason to be...just because he is black...doesnt make sense to me...but that sounds like what you are saying. You dont want anyone to be suspicious of a black kid regardless of the circumstances just because he is black...to me that is racism.

Saying that it was all about a black kid in a hoodie only suggests that the accuser is associating hoodies with black kids...no one else has said it.  You are the ones stereo typing hoodies.  I dont hear anyone saying that because he was wearing a hoodie so he must be black and up to know good...you have accused of it without any reason to do so.  People dont like that and it will be more difficult for people to side with your opinion or give merit to your thought, when they have to defend being called racists and profilers.

There is no evidence of racism, so dont bring it in...leave it out...you dont need it in this case...you can win without it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 20, 2013)

Jeez, I guess I should be grateful.  All the neighborhood watch guy in my part of town did was rape a woman.  At least he didn't kill anyone.  That we know of.

Neighborhood watch should be just that...WATCH.  You see something suspicious, call the police.  Otherwise, stay the fuck out of it.  Your job is not to confront citizens.  Your job is to WATCH!

That's the problem with the "neighborhood watch" concept...it attracts all these little paramilitary nuts who want to have power over people.  They're dangerous.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Jeez, I guess I should be grateful.  All the neighborhood watch guy in my part of town did was rape a woman.  At least he didn't kill anyone.  That we know of.
> 
> Neighborhood watch should be just that...WATCH.  You see something suspicious, call the police.  Otherwise, stay the fuck out of it.  Your job is not to confront citizens.  Your job is to WATCH!
> 
> That's the problem with the "neighborhood watch" concept...it attracts all these little paramilitary nuts who want to have power over people.  They're dangerous.



Okay...Ill give you that.  But do you at least concede that he had a right to be suspicious?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez, I guess I should be grateful.  All the neighborhood watch guy in my part of town did was rape a woman.  At least he didn't kill anyone.  That we know of.
> ...



as usual i do not get a chance to see much of it live other then early morning 

and the posting of the live link 

so i am forced on summary of the days events 

did you get a chance to see much of it today 

legal insurrection has a good narrative 

aying the Foundation for the States Theory of the Case?

It quickly became clear the de la Riondas goal in the afternoon was less to learn new information about the candidates than it was to impart to them a certain perspective of the events in question, of the laws that would apply, and of the unreasonableness of a person (unnamed) who would take the law into their own hands.

Bernie de la Rionda began asking the candidates a series of questions addressed to them collectively that seemed clearly intended not to solicit information and insight but rather to require the candidates to commit themselves, at least emotionally, to a series of propositions.

Do you understand and agree that the state must prove its case beyond a reasonable doubt?

He then followed up by extemporizing that reasonable doubt doesnt mean no doubt.

Do you agree that Mr. Zimmerman is presumed innocent?

He followed this question by emphasizing that presumed innocent doesnt mean cant be guilty.

He also mentioned that this isnt like TV, and that the level of proof they will likely see wont be the dramatic breakdown and confession of a witness on the stand.

He then shifted to a series of questions he posed to the group collectively, but which he asked them to respond to individually by raising their hands.

Zimmerman Jury Selection ? Day Eight Wrap-Up


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Jon,

I caught some of it this morning.  You bring up some good points I hadnt thought about.  To me, bernie seemed to garner a pretty good rapport with the jurors.  He encouraged them to open up a bit and I believe they did.  Overall, I have the feeling they like and trust him as a prosecutor.

His questioning had more of an interactive classroom setting to me.

O'Meara is up tomorrow and he is very good at establishing rapport also.  It will be interesting to see what tools he uses to do this tomorrow.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> I caught some of it this morning.  You bring up some good points I hadnt thought about.  To me, bernie seemed to garner a pretty good rapport with the jurors.  He encouraged them to open up a bit and I believe they did.  Overall, I have the feeling they like and trust him as a prosecutor.
> 
> ...



from my understanding 

this process serves two fold 

the first is to lay out a mini opening 

and two get the jurors to talk about as much as possible 

about their true feelings by the use of open ended questions 

instead of the yes or no answers

from surfing around the net this evening the state 

it seems did good at laying out their premise 

but not so much at the open ended questions


----------



## Politico (Jun 20, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> That's the problem with the "neighborhood watch" concept...it attracts all these little paramilitary nuts who want to have power over people.  They're dangerous.



I ran into one of those tools once. Really an interesting event. Someone almost took a dirt nap that night.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

Politico said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > That's the problem with the "neighborhood watch" concept...it attracts all these little paramilitary nuts who want to have power over people.  They're dangerous.
> ...



i caught a couple of rent-a-cops rummaging through one of my trucks one night 

looking through receipt books and such 

when confronted they said they are an extension of the police department 

and on official business 

i told them that is was going to get the cops here to get to the bottom of this 

and they took off 

the cops came took a report 

the next day to push the issue 

i filed a complaint of a civil rights violation by the city and police department 

and retained  an attorney 

log story short 

the rent -a-cop service lost their business license 

--LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> I stand corrected. My phone sucks.




Try turning it upside down.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Good point Zona.
> ...



Way too subtle.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jon,
> ...



Mark O'Mara is good at what he does, he'll level it back down today.

Bernie reminds me of a used car salesman with his fake laugh and I'm your pal thing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



sounds like some of the jury actually started to challenge the state premise as too broad

when he started on the taking the law into your own hands line 

the guy sitting at the defense table (Robert Hirschhorn) is a famous jury consultant 

i would expect that he has primed the defense with the appropriate questions


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

Click Orlando l Orlando News, Orange County, Florida, News and Local Headlines l WKMG Local 6


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

Hirschhorn has been very interactive with zimmerman this morning


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Hirschhorn has been very interactive with zimmerman this morning



I guess they should call it Group Questioning Opening Statements.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Hirschhorn has been very interactive with zimmerman this morning
> ...



that is pretty close 

i wonder and i will not get to watch 

is how close to his chest omara holds the defenses  play cards


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I showed up for lunch break and an hour of Bernie yesterday before I got ill.  This was actually much more interesting and telling than the individual questioning.  I'll try to listening in today and give a report.   It's kid pool/kid chalk/kid xbox Kinect time of year.

There's a juror late.  This judge is a _________________________  that's not going to go over well.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Yesterday, one woman said "so everyone gets to go home on the weekend except us" and that hit the Judge's button, she got all... the way she really is... and remembered she can't do that with jurors on live tv and reigned it in.

Funny.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yesterday, one woman said "so everyone gets to go home on the weekend except us" and that hit the Judge's button, she got all... the way she really is... and remembered she can't do that with jurors on live tv and reigned it in.
> 
> Funny.



i cant help it but one has to be nervous 

when you are to be judged by 12 

in this case 6 people who are too dumb to 

get off of jury duty 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, one woman said "so everyone gets to go home on the weekend except us" and that hit the Judge's button, she got all... the way she really is... and remembered she can't do that with jurors on live tv and reigned it in.
> ...



When they're fighting to be the ones to judge you, you get that deer in the headlights look he's got. 

Here comes M O'M's charm, he so much more sincere than Bernie.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

And Bernie is off his a$$ objecting right off the bat.  This should be fun.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Shut up Bernie, you had your time, time, time, time yesterday.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG.  People are so fn dumb:

Dismissed jury candidate says George Zimmerman?s defense defamed him | Zimmerman - WESH Home

Apparently that press release and that guy is trying to get his 5 minutes of fame anyway he can get it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 20, 2013)

Good morning!

Is anyone else having problems with the audio coming from the Z livestream?  I have no audio, video is fine, but I have audio on other videos like YouTube.  ???  so frustrating!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

M O'M is smoooooooooooth.  He elicits trust.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with the audio coming from the Z livestream?  I have no audio, video is fine, but I have audio on other videos like YouTube.  ???  so frustrating!



Hey Santy!  No, which feed - try this:
WATCH/CHAT LIVE: Jury selection continues in Zimmerman trial | News - Home


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 20, 2013)

Perfect!!!!   Thanks tess!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> M O'M is smoooooooooooth.  He elicits trust.



I agree. 

I like that he's taking time to explain circumstantial evidence, direct evidence, reasonable doubt (among other things) and making sure all of the PJ's understand it before moving on to something else.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

WOOT did you hear that little "almost like a stealth juror" joke?   

See above link on the lying juror that the defense called "stealth juror".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

From [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] 's earlier "summary" link re yesterday:
Closing Thoughts

As a closing note, it struck this observer as remarkable how large a proportion of the day involved de la Rionda speaking, rather than any of the prospective jurors.  His speech was often long, somewhat rambling, and ultimately appeared to be an effort at conditioning the prospective jurors to a particular judgmental and emotional position&#8211;for example, participating in Neighborhood Watch is somehow similar to taking the law into your own hands.

Given the (to this New Englander&#8217;s eyes) somewhat astonishing responses&#8211;35% having been victims of crime, 10% having been victims of violent crime, 25% having Neighborhood Watch programs in their community, 30% owning or having owned personal firearms (the one having owned also having possessed a CCW), and another 30% having family or close friends who own guns&#8211;I&#8217;m not sure whether de la Rionda&#8217;s apparent selling proposition&#8211;which seems to be that Zimmerman took the law into his own hands&#8211;is being targeted at an amenable market.

The survivability of such a theory of the case seems particularly uncertain given the actual facts in evidence, which overwhelmingly favor the defense.  For example, will it really be a credible argument that Zimmerman was seeking to &#8220;take the law into his own hands&#8221; when it was he who phoned the police, in his role as leader of his Neighborhood Watch Program to report a suspicious person in his neighborhood plagued with robberies?

This disconnect between the State&#8217;s apparent theory of the case and the actual facts in evidence is likely reason that de la Rionda emphasized to the jurors the worth of circumstantial evidence.  The value of circumstantial evidence normally arises when there is a paucity of direct evidence.  There is a considerable body of evidence in this case, but given that little if any of it favors the State&#8217;s position they are in effect left in a terrain largely barren of direct evidence.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> From [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] 's earlier "summary" link re yesterday:
> Closing Thoughts
> 
> As a closing note, it struck this observer as remarkable how large a proportion of the day involved de la Rionda speaking, rather than any of the prospective jurors.  His speech was often long, somewhat rambling, and ultimately appeared to be an effort at conditioning the prospective jurors to a particular judgmental and emotional positionfor example, participating in Neighborhood Watch is somehow similar to taking the law into your own hands.
> ...



It's going to be interesting to hear and see what the state has as far as actual evidence. It's possible both sides have something that hasn't been 'found' by the media yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

H-69 20 year old preggers needs to go home.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

She keeps arguing, I don't know if it's the hormones or young dumb and full of ____.

She's the one that said she wants to do this for America.

Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She keeps arguing, I don't know if it's the hormones or young dumb and full of ____.
> 
> She's the one that said she wants to do this for America.
> 
> Whatever the hell that means.



She's trying 'too hard' to give them answers she thinks they want to hear.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

Florida, Florida, 
Florida.  There is no telling of the idiocy that will come out of this trial.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Florida, Florida,
> Florida.  There is no telling of the idiocy that will come out of this trial.



That can be said for any state in America.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Florida, Florida,
> ...



I keep thinking of hanging chads.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Florida, Florida,
> ...



Well..... we do kind of top the charts for the stupidest shit and criminals.

http://www.funnyordie.com/slideshows/85a48c64fa/the-funniest-crimes-ever-committed-in-florida

FloriDUH Blog - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Those links deserve their own thread, lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Every day is another headshaking at the news report.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Here's another:

11 Of The Stupidest Criminals Ever (PHOTOS)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Aye - I'm working, but I'm going to multi-task-blow-off-two-hours-on-Jodi

Are you watching?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Aye - I'm working, but I'm going to multi-task-blow-off-two-hours-on-Jodi
> 
> Are you watching?



Are they showing JA live?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

I think yeah.  I'm out of practice so I'm trying to figure it out.  lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think yeah.  I'm out of practice so I'm trying to figure it out.  lol



I found a link, but no video yet, just comments so far.

Live streaming video


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

_LOL!

Because I was flipping back and forth between threads, I entered two posts in the wrong thread.  I am moving them here.  Here's the first one:_

________________________


The jury in criminal cases usually will TRY to follow the law.

Sadly, the legal instructions they receive are often so totally convoluted and gibberish-laden, that lots of people have huge difficulty understanding what the "law" actually says.  That's true even after they request to get it read back to them one or more times.  

For example, in Florida, it looks like the Judge will read to the jury (as PART of the instructions) some version of this mess:



> 3.6(f)  JUSTIFIABLE USE OF DEADLY FORCE
> 
> Because there are many defenses applicable to self-defense, give only those parts of the instructions that are required by the evidence.
> 
> ...


 -- Standard Jury Instructions in Criminal Cases  See Section 3.6(e).


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is my notion of what the judge might "boil down" the legal instructions to on the matter of "justification" in the Zimmerman trial:



> 3.6(f)  JUSTIFIABLE USE OF DEADLY FORCE
> 
> Because there are many defenses applicable to self-defense, give only those parts of the instructions that are required by the evidence.
> 
> ...



NOTE: I think they&#8217;d best add a DEFINITION of what &#8220;initially provoked&#8221; means under Florida law.

Some quick &#8220;legal research&#8221; on the legal meaning of &#8220;*initially provoked*&#8221; suggests that this MIGHT turn out to be the key element in the entire case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

[MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] Sorry, I got distracted by your all new bodecea/Petey/Zona thread.

LOL


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 20, 2013)

Who was screaming for help?

A. The man who pulled out a gun while killing someone.

B. The person who was followed at night who was about to be shot to death.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Was out of the loop for a few hours.  Is this a lunch break or longer recess?  Are they coming back today or should I tune out?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Who was screaming for help?
> 
> A. The man who pulled out a gun while killing someone.
> 
> B. The person who was followed at night who was about to be shot to death.



Or the guy who did not pull out a gun but got a beat down from the younger fellow BEFORE the one getting the beat down was able to get to his gun, mercifully for him, and draw it in time to save himself.

Asshole queenie.sodomy forgot that option.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 20, 2013)

There was only one second between the cry for help and the gunshot.

During that second, GZ would've been in the process of grabbing the gun and aiming and firing.

Therefore, he would've HAD to be yelling for help while simultaneously aiming a loaded pistol.

Are you serious?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

*Jury Selected!*

And they're all women.

Whew!  The decision will be logical, reasonable and fair.​


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *Jury Selected!*
> 
> And they're all women.
> 
> Whew!  The decision will be logical, reasonable and fair.​



Depends what time of month it is.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *Jury Selected!*
> ...



LOL.  Well there's that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> There was only one second between the cry for help and the gunshot.
> 
> During that second, GZ would've been in the process of grabbing the gun and aiming and firing.
> 
> ...



^ queenie.mcdoucheface has crazy mad skillz with a stop watch!


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay all women.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

I think this is it.  They're doing the alternates now.  See if I can get them in a sec.

B-29: A Hispanic or black nurse on an Alzheimer's ward who has seven children and lived in Chicago at time of shooting.

B-76: A white middle-aged woman who said Zimmerman had an "altercation with the young man. There was a struggle, and the gun went off."

B-37: A middle-aged white woman who works for a chiropractor and has many pets. She described protests in Sanford as "rioting."

B-51: A retired white woman from Oviedo who has a dog and 20-year-old cat. She knew a good deal about the case but said: "I'm not rigid in my thinking."

E-6: A young white woman and mother who used to work in financial services. She used this case as an example to her adolescent children, warning them to not go out at night.
Bernie tried 3 times to strike her and was denied

E-40: A white woman in her 60s who lived in Iowa at the time of the shooting. She heard national-news reports and recalls the shooting was in a gated community and a teenager was killed.

Demographics:

2010 Census - Sanford 30% black. Seminole County 11.7%. They are pulling from the entire county which is 3 hundred and something square miles.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Alternates:

E-54: A middle-aged white man with a teenage stepson who wears hoodies. He recalled seeing photos of the injuries to Zimmerman's head and face.

E-13: A young white woman who goes to college and works two jobs. She heard the shooting was a "racial thing."

E-28: A middle-aged white woman who works as a nurse. She said she knew little about the case and has no opinion about Zimmerman's guilt.

B-72: A young Hispanic man who does maintenance at a school and competes in arm-wrestling tournaments. He said he avoids the news because he does not want to be "brainwashed."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

Do the letters they use spell out "BINGO?"


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Yay all women.



That's discrimination against men.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Yay all women.
> ...



Well that's okay in this thread, where you been?  Discriminate it up!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



It's about time for making them wait until 1920 to vote.  Payback's a bitch.


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 20, 2013)

No black person on the jury.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> No black person on the jury.



It's a tradition in the South.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez, I guess I should be grateful.  All the neighborhood watch guy in my part of town did was rape a woman.  At least he didn't kill anyone.  That we know of.
> ...



Sure, he had a right to be suspicious.  And call the cops.  And that's it.  Nothing more.  Because he didn't actually see Martin do anything wrong.  It's not like he had to intervene to save someone or anything like that.  

I'm not sure he actually had cause to call the cops, though.  You're not supposed to be bugging the cops all the time because you "think" someone looks suspicious.  Ask me how I know that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

In reality, of course, ANYBODY has the right to be suspicious (founded or not).

And then, anybody also has the right to follow the person they find suspicious.  Not chase.  Not "pursue."  But follow.  Keep an eye on.  

ZOMG!  Not that!  Yes.  That.

Yessireebob.

This is still America.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think this is it.  They're doing the alternates now.  See if I can get them in a sec.
> 
> B-29: A Hispanic or black nurse on an Alzheimer's ward who has seven children and lived in Chicago at time of shooting.
> 
> ...



HTH did that happen BAM!?
One I thought who would get the boot, didn't.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> In reality, of course, ANYBODY has the right to be suspicious (founded or not).
> 
> And then, anybody also has the right to follow the person they find suspicious.  Not chase.  Not "pursue."  But follow.  Keep an eye on.
> 
> ...



Imo, that's stalking.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is it.  They're doing the alternates now.  See if I can get them in a sec.
> ...



I'll recheck when it comes on the news, I literally pulled that list together from watching, but I'm almost certain that's where we are.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, of course, ANYBODY has the right to be suspicious (founded or not).
> ...



Such thinking is ridiculous.

How the fuck could it be "stalking" to follow around a person you find suspicious in a residential neighborhood some evening?

Words have meaning.  Get to know them.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Alternates:
> 
> E-54: A middle-aged white man with a teenage stepson who wears hoodies. He recalled seeing photos of the injuries to Zimmerman's head and face.
> 
> ...



Three out of four! I aught to be winning something here!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Do the letters they use spell out "BINGO?"



No N.........

But I can imagine they were picked by using one of them bingo thingy cages 

No O..........Damn men!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Alternates:
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, of course, ANYBODY has the right to be suspicious (founded or not).
> ...



Yo Nookie! If I were following you down the street, would you be skeered of me?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Read the constitution, stupid.  Z's rights did not trump TM's right.  

That's why there are stalking laws for weirdos like Z.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Only if you had an alligator with you.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



How would you know if I had a gator with me?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Cause he'd be spying on you spying on him.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I would ask a gator aide.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

This dufus is on the live feed have a knock down drag out with West right now.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

Mr West reminds me of Ross Perot...

"Can I finish?....Will you lemme finish?...your Honor?  CAN I PLEASE FINISH!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Now A$$hole is up.  This thing is starting to roll.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Lol...well good....the men jurors in the Jodi case had no balls whatsoever...especially the foreman.  The women laid the hammer down, man...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

I have the solution on this Frye hearing.  Take Z out to the parking lot, bang his head against the pavement and have him yell HELP!  Then the machines/software/bullshit/voicestuff will have a direct reference to compare it to and prove/disprove who was yelling Help.

Problem solved.

Next?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Whew... Is anyone listening to the hearing?  Owens is up to $70,000 so far and hasn't even testified, trial hasn't started, that's just on his on his TM voice recognition "project", i.e. 700 hours of dicking around with and listening to a tape.   He was some guy that just heard about this and decided to jump on board, he has no PhD, he made some software that he sells to recognize voices, West says I think it just turns a voice up really really loud, lol, he's never done screams.

Scathing destruction of this State 70,000 dollar expert.  Is this an example of whatcha've got Bernster?  Not looking very promising so far.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

I must say that this court room looks better than the Arias one.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I must say that this court room looks better than the Arias one.



It's a really really nice courthouse.  The carpet is perfectly suitable for headstands.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

If, queenie.sullied, the po.it stand-in, gets his/her/its  way, maybe they could paint a new logo on the wall of the courtroom.

Something in early Australian kangaroo, perhaps?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Personal opinion aside, Judge Nelson just called State A$$hole on him saying "the defenses witness never even listened to that part of the tape" interrupted and corrected him that they had.  She is paying very detailed attention. 

Rep to the judge.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

Well there ya have it....*Opening Statements are Monday morning*...here we go.

Court tomorrow starting at 9:30 am about some something or other also.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



No no you moron.  Reading the Constitution is not enough.

You'd have to have the ability to understand what you're reading.  Clearly, you lack such skills.

It is not "stalking" to merely follow someone around in a residential area one evening, when you happen to find that individual suspicious.

Sorry, snoopie, but words still have actual meaning even if you cannot fathom it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

<sigh>

No one is repping me for my trial updates.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The George Zimmerman trial is coming up quick.  The trial is set to begin on *10 June, 2013*.
> 
> *FROM THE AP:*
> *SANFORD, Fla.  A new judge will hear how close lawyers are to being ready for trial in the murder case of a Florida neighborhood watch volunteer accused of shooting an unarmed teenager.
> ...



Thank you for the synopsis on what is at stake in this trial. 

Assuming that a jury can be found that is entirely impartial and willing to hear both prosecution and defense cases then this case will depend largely upon the veracity of the only "witness" who was at the crime scene at the time. Since that is the person on trial it is going to be interesting to see if he takes the stand in his own defense. 

If there is a single juror who is pro-NRA there will be a hung jury and then it will be up to the state to decide if they want to try again. In Florida the odds of this happening are pretty good so this is the most likely outcome in my humble opinion.

However if we assume that the jury is impartial then Zimmerman's credibility will be a crucial factor. In his favor is the lie detector but that can be nullified if the jury is presented with evidence that he is a habitual liar. Given that he lied to the judge earlier during the bail hearings that could count against him. 

Personally I am hoping for the best but expecting the worst. The media circus is already ramping up the volume and that isn't going to help matters because whatever the outcome one group or another is going to be crying foul.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Okay dufus.  Is it ok to follow the follower or the follower, follower following the follower who is follower following the follower?

You look and sound like a creep.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> <sigh>
> 
> No one is repping me for my trial updates.



Am too.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

I think what is fascinating about this case is that both sides believe in what they are doing.  The defense truly believes GZ...this is different than a lot of cases where you have to believe that the attorney knows their client is guilty but doing their best to either get them off on lesser charges or acquitted for a technicality.  Kind of refreshing to watch for a change.

Like the OJ dream team...everyone of those attorneys knew he did it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The George Zimmerman trial is coming up quick.  The trial is set to begin on *10 June, 2013*.
> ...



Not too many women are pro nra.  I wonder if the nra has contributed to Z's defense fund.  I wish they would ask him about it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I think what is fascinating about this case is that both sides believe in what they are doing.  The defense truly believes GZ...this is different than a lot of cases where you have to believe that the attorney knows their client is guilty but doing their best to either get them off on lesser charges or acquitted for a technicality.  Kind of refreshing to watch for a change.
> 
> Like the OJ dream team...everyone of those attorneys knew he did it.



Mmmm, not both sides, I believe one is in the political spotlight/career changer.
At the beginning, when the judge was ruling against their every motion and then moved them without reason to another space in the courthouse, M O'M walked into somewhere and talked to someone after one such incident, he almost broke down and tears and said "they're going to convict him and he is innocent of this".  He does truly believe and he's very committed.  West I think is too, but doing his West job.  On the other shoe.  So far all I've seen roll out of A$$hole's mouth every time he opens it is a$$, today was yet another example the judge actually corrected him on, and the Bernster acts like a gawfawing, "do you have that Twitster, whatever it's called, I don't have that but my wife and kids do HA HA HA" joke on every single juror on the individual questioning.  Dude, we know by the 2nd time you said it someone told you it's called Twitter so the 32nd time you said it was just really worn the f out, annoying Used Car Salesman I'm your pal attempt at a joke.

And that is my take on them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I think what is fascinating about this case is that both sides believe in what they are doing.  The defense truly believes GZ...this is different than a lot of cases where you have to believe that the attorney knows their client is guilty but doing their best to either get them off on lesser charges or acquitted for a technicality.  Kind of refreshing to watch for a change.
> ...



One way that bernie acts like a used car salesman is when he asks a question and then barely lets the person finish...then he rearranges what they say in a way to his liking.  If it were me Id be like "hey dude, quit rearranging my phrases!"..."I said it the way I meant it"...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Ex State prosecutor "whistle blower" on the evidence hiding that had a "personal" fight on the stand with the Bernster  (monetary damages still pending) did not deny on the stand his plans for Seminole attorney office.

If you don't think this case has a ripple effect, massively political angle, rethink this entire trial.

Nobody wants to be the one who fucks up the most publicized trial ever.

Everyone's career (state) is riding on this one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That would be irrelevant.  And I know plenty of women who are avid shooters and NRA members.  We put a lot of rabbit on the dinner table in these parts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, I keep having to edit - multi-tasking.
*
The State vs. = The Government.  And I know only too well how they operate.  This is a career move for many, a "ticket".  Here's my Zimmerman ticket!*

In this case, this isn't a promotion or a raise or recognition (Juan, yay! feather in cap, Kelly Seigler, take 'em out girl!)  it's a *VOTE*.  A stepping stone and a vote.

This is an agenda trial.  So I'm VOTING for fair trial and f all that other sh!t and all those stepping stoners.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Status:

*Done til MONDAY OPENING STATEMENTS.*

Going to Universal.

See ya!​


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Rabbit?  Do you know who you're talking to?  I take umbrage with that.

Crusader Rabbit


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

Z is suing nbc, I think it is for defamation of character.  Who wants to bet that this will never go to trial?

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/George-Zimmerman-Hearing-Resumes-in-Sanford-Friday-210522441.html


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Z is suing nbc, I think it is for defamation of character.  Who wants to bet that this will never go to trial?



Okay. I did not expect "get your facts straight" would apply to you.   NBC edited the non emergency call and set off this entire race thing... Began it. They should be criminally prosecuted for raising riots by shit ass,  construing and changing things and setting off the fire.

Don't ever speak to me about Nfucking Bediting Ccreatingshit 

Banned dismembered zombie killed from my house for all time.

Not liars - editors for their own ratings.

Read up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

*I didn't list NBC editing as one of my top 20 fucked up things about this "case" and the politics of this case.  My bad.  It was still in my bag and I hadn't pulled out yet that I thought you guys knew about. Because you seem to know everything else about this trial!!

Don't you know all the fucked up things?  

I'll do my top 40 tomorrow for all of you who hit race and Cadillac right off the bat and don't know anything else about what you're talking about. Apparently people just flew off the handle and assumed shit.

WOW!  SURPRISE*


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I didn't list NBC editing as one of my top 20 fucked up things about this "case".  My bad.  It was still in my bag I hadn't pulled out yet that I thought you guys knew about
> 
> Don't you know all the fucked up things?  I'll do my top 40 tomorrow for all of you who hit race and Cadillac right off the bat and don't know anything else.



Simmer down. my little spitfire.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't list NBC editing as one of my top 20 fucked up things about this "case".  My bad.  It was still in my bag I hadn't pulled out yet that I thought you guys knew about
> ...



Holy shit!  You don't know about that?  What else don't you know about?  This is the political and agenda TRIAL OF THE DECADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Get on board!! Your race, color, religion, sex, career may be here!!*

Says the President of the United STATES!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry, I had a little fit.  I'm done now.  The big font just sneaks out on me sometimes. 

: ANGEL:


----------



## Snookie (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm brilliant.  It's part of my strategy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It wasn't you. It's the allure of the big font magic... It sneakers up on you, it call your name.  [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] I big fonted... A lot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You like BIG FONTS (and you cannot lie). Reminds me of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug]Sir Mix-A-Lot - I like big butts ( Official Music Video ) - YouTube[/ame]

Funny thing about this song is that it's on a dance game that's on my daughter's 360. My niece (1st grade) was over here staying one weekend and they were playing that dance game in the living room. I start walking in the living room just as that song finishes (right when the game takes a picture of whoever is dancing to it) to see my niece moon the damn camera on the kinect! Her butt was plastered on the tv and she was laughing. I told her I was going to send that to her mom and dad.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

*Who's got*

*Big Fonts*

*I've got*

*Big Fonts*

*Aye's got*

*Big Fonts*

*You's got *

*Big Fonts*

*We's got*

*Big*

*Fonts*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Well we fucked up the thread. Good thing JJ isn't here


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Well we fucked up the thread. Good thing JJ isn't here



Lmao yeah your right.[COwe are jj free here. LOR="Cyan"][/COLOR]


----------



## animallover (Jun 20, 2013)

Are yall gonna watch TM dad on hln after dark?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## testarosa (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't have HLN you watch and do the summary in gigantic fonts


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbIqniwGLnc]George Zimmerman Has a Bad Memory Anyway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You are dhe dufus, you utter mental midget moron bitch.

And yes.  One may follow the person doing the following.  I'd expect a dipshit like you to walk around in a circle.

But it's still not stalking and it's still legal.

Damn.  You are perpetually confused.

What would you do with a brain if your skull had one inside of it?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Well we fucked up the thread. Good thing JJ isn't here



You dodos!!  Gather yourselves!!


----------



## Zona (Jun 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Happy Thursday Liar.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 20, 2013)

*Good Evening Everyone!!!*

I can't do the BIG FONT thing.  LOL

Sorry to have to ask what's already been discussed, but I've been out of the loop for a few hours...(getting stuff ready for girls' weekend coming up)...now that we have a jury and opening statements Monday morning, does that mean the Z court is dark tomorrow???


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrYG4qduJG0]George Zimmerman- More Lies his cult members believe!! Time and Space be Damned!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I think what is fascinating about this case is that both sides believe in what they are doing.  The defense truly believes GZ...this is different than a lot of cases where you have to believe that the attorney knows their client is guilty but doing their best to either get them off on lesser charges or acquitted for a technicality.  Kind of refreshing to watch for a change.
> 
> Like the OJ dream team...everyone of those attorneys knew he did it.



from what i have been reading tonight it seems omara did a great job today 

in framing the picture 

at one point i hear he had the jurors 

he had the jurors to agree that lawful self defense is 

not taking the law into your own hands which was the states point yesterday


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



--One way that bernie acts like a used car salesman is when he asks a question and then barely lets the person finish.--


that is a mistake when you are in the process of weeding out jurors


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I think what is fascinating about this case is that both sides believe in what they are doing.  The defense truly believes GZ...this is different than a lot of cases where you have to believe that the attorney knows their client is guilty but doing their best to either get them off on lesser charges or acquitted for a technicality.  Kind of refreshing to watch for a change.
> ...



I was gone today...missed the whole thing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> M O'M is smoooooooooooth.  He elicits trust.



from further reading 

he is smooth 

i guessed he touched zimmerman in both the opening 

and closing of business


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 20, 2013)

animallover said:


> Are yall gonna watch TM dad on hln after dark?



I watched Vinnie interview him yesterday...something that struck me was that some on here had said that he had denied that it was Trayvon yelling for help...yet yesterday he made the comment that those were his last words...so which is it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yeah me too

legal insurrection 

and 

talk left have some good summaries


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Are yall gonna watch TM dad on hln after dark?
> ...



he changed his opinion


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 21, 2013)

Juror B-76

White

Wondered why TM was "out LATE at night".

TM was a 17 yr. old who went to a store @ 7PM.

Juror B-37

White

Described protests as "RIOTING".


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Juror B-76
> 
> White
> 
> ...



Why does it matter that she is white?  Can have it both ways...the evidence will come out and the jury will render a just verdict...that is our system.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> *Good Evening Everyone!!!*
> 
> I can't do the BIG FONT thing.  LOL
> 
> Sorry to have to ask what's already been discussed, but I've been out of the loop for a few hours...(getting stuff ready for girls' weekend coming up)...now that we have a jury and opening statements Monday morning, does that mean the Z court is dark tomorrow???



They aren't done with the Frye hearing they kind of left it at the end yesterday, but no court today.  I think the judge is tired.

I'll teach you how to do the big font thing


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Are yall gonna watch TM dad on hln after dark?
> ...



Everyone can be all mad at me and call me an idiot, but I'm betting that's Z yelling.  That makes sense in the scenario and witness statements.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You big farted a lot?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Well we fucked up the thread. Good thing JJ isn't here
> ...



That would require work, which I don't care to do outside of my actual job. LOL


----------



## TW (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Stop big-ass fonting, and mentioning my name, and making the notification thingy go on alert!
 (also shakes fist)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

TW said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



 [MENTION=43880]TW[/MENTION] 

*What'd You Say??*


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Yeah I hated to say it bc I knew I would get some hate posts back but I'm glad im not the obly one who thinks it was Z.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



The witnesses are putting him on the bottom and the back of his head was messed up.

2+2=*4*


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the evidence will prove that Z was the one screaming for help.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 21, 2013)

Good Morning!

Judge Nelson seems sick and tired already!  And she was obviously very annoyed at West this morning.  Ruled against the defense motions to limit the prosecution language in opening statement.  

IMO, let the P use whatever inflammatory language they want because I don't think they can prove, say, racial profiling or that Z was a "vigilante".  He may fit the "wannabe cop" description, but taken alone is that really a bad thing?  Couldn't it be said that neighborhood watch people in general are wannabe cops in one or another sense?  

I agree that the P doesn't seem as invested in Z's guilt as the D is in Z's innocence.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Judge Nelson seems sick and tired already!  And she was obviously very annoyed at West this morning.  Ruled against the defense motions to limit the prosecution language in opening statement.
> 
> ...



No--they're NOT wannabe cops. They are forced to be cops if they want to stop crime in their neighborhoods and protect themselves because the cops can't handle it


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



If the judge rules on the Frye hearing to let Owens the State Idiot in as a voice expert and they open up that can of voice worms, TM's dad is going to take a beating for changing his story.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It'll add to the drama.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> No--they're NOT wannabe cops. They are forced to be cops if they want to stop crime in their neighborhoods and protect themselves because the cops can't handle it



OK.  Let me clarify.  Since I can't speak to the states of mind of the neighborhood watch community members, to me it appears they are performing "cop-ish" duties.  Better?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




She already ruled orally in the session this morning, she will be writing her decision this afternoon.


I'm not seeing a scenario where TM's dad get's called to the stand, he wasn't home that night.


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You have got to be the president of the pee wee herman fan club.

How did that lobotomy go for you?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm no voice expert, but I don't have to be, I'm not testifying.  Neener neener.

I have never heard TM's voice, I've heard Z's plenty and he has a soft highish voice.  Sounds just like him on the tape to me.  Kind of a girl yell-y thing.

Also, that not hearing TM's voice thing makes me go hmmmm.  His dad said off the bat that's not his son yelling, then talked to Al Sharpton or some other agenda person, and said OH YEAH!  That's my son, his final words <sniff>  So it makes me wonder what TM's voice sounds like and if there is that huge of a difference his dad said immediately it wasn't him.

Either way, that's going to bite him in the ass.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > No--they're NOT wannabe cops. They are forced to be cops if they want to stop crime in their neighborhoods and protect themselves because the cops can't handle it
> ...



No, we don't perform "cop-ish" duties when done right.  Our mandate is to observe and report with specific instructions from the police (or Sheriffs Liaison Officer) we are not to interject ourselves into a situation, we are not to pursue people, we are not to approach people, and we are not to place ourselves into situations where we might be in danger.


Please don't confuse what a NW member is supposed to do with what Zimmerman did that evening.



>>>>


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I've believed it was Z yelling for help before I heard/read the witness statements; those only solidified my opinion on it. 

Besides, why would the one that is hitting the person laying on the ground yell for help?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What was the ruling???

Where have you been?  I quotey thinged in your honor several times.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this true?
>>Judge refuses to consider expert reports submitted by West. 

And has not ruled on prosecution's expert yet.

WTF.  She already knows how she's going to play this, she's not committing political suicide.

This sucks.  So much for fair trial.

>>>Only real advancement today was on the issue of what state can say in opening statements. "Racial profiling" is out, but everything else is ok for the state to say.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Z will not testify in his trial.

What's he afraid of, huh?


George Zimmerman trial live video stream: Lawyer Mark O'Mara has no plans to put Zimmerman on stand


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Z will not testify in his trial.
> 
> What's he afraid of, huh?
> 
> ...



His defense attorney is too smart to let him testify, most defendants don't unless they're psychos like Jodi.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Z will not testify in his trial.
> 
> What's he afraid of, huh?
> 
> ...



Because a decent lawyer can easily make a saint look guilty.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Z will not testify in his trial.
> ...



Z aint no sister Theresa.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Z will not testify in his trial.
> ...



Yeah, it worked for OJ, didn't it? By tnot  testifying they can't catch you when they lie their asses off.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



sure they can. They've wrongly convicted hundreds, maybe thousands who didn't take the stand.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



which is why he ain't taking the stand-----got it yet ?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

lmao

Doing some hokey pokey.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I knew that.  That's what I was talking about.  You know what I'm saying?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Prosecution witnesses are in.  Defense of course will then be able to have rebuttal witnesses testify.  I'd expect that to add 3-4 days to the trial given the time spent in the Frye hearing.



testarosa said:


> Where have you been?  I quotey thinged in your honor several times.



Around.  You need more of a pat on the head than this -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7395820-post1422.html





LOL


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Speedy trial?  Why are they taking today off?


----------



## Zona (Jun 21, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Juror B-76
> 
> White
> 
> ...


Zimmerman, white and Hispanic.  All the jurors are qhie and Hispanic.  Oh man.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Juror B-76
> ...



They're all women--too intimidated to acquit. Zimmerman will hang--woot.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 21, 2013)

Waiting for the trial, but if Z wants the jury to believe self-defense, and the witnesses cannot support that, then Z will have to testify.  We all want to know what happened between the time Z hung up with the dispatcher to the time the neighbor arrived close in time to police.  I suppose Z's statements will be brought in for that and the defense could leave it at that.  But, personally, I need to get the "feel" of how the evidence is presented to know whether Z should or should not take the stand.  It's risky but it may be the clincher, in a good way, if the jury likes him.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Zona said:


> king.solomon said:
> 
> 
> > Juror B-76
> ...


I saw on the news that one juror is _hispanic or black_.  Which is it?  I can understand hispanic and black but not hispanic or black.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Speedy trial?  Why are they taking today off?




They didn't take the day off.  This morning they had a session out of the presence of the jury and clear some pretrial issues.  This afternoon Judge Nelson is writing her Frye hearing decision (which is a defense motion) so it will be complete for opening statements Monday.


>>>>


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't underestimate the amount of pressure that's on the jury to convict. The truth may easily take a back seat to self defense.  Ironic ain't it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Speedy trial?  Why are they taking today off?
> ...



Well, they better get their pokey asses in gear.  I need entertainment.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > She already ruled orally in the session this morning, she will be writing her decision this afternoon.
> ...





WorldWatcher said:


> Prosecution witnesses are in.  Defense of course will then be able to have rebuttal witnesses testify.  I'd expect that to add 3-4 days to the trial given the time spent in the Frye hearing.
> 
> >>>>



I'm guessing more like a week.  They aren't seriously putting that moron Owens up.  Good luck with that. 



testarosa said:


> Where have you been?  I quotey thinged in your honor several times.





WorldWatcher said:


> Around.  You need more of a pat on the head than this -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7395820-post1422.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is getting out of quotey hand.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Don't underestimate the amount of pressure that's on the jury to convict. The truth may easily take a back seat to self defense.  Ironic ain't it.



I'm not underestimating that at all.   Contrarily, I'm adding it to the Not A Fair Trial pile.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What?  I didn't give you enough of that last night?  Do I need to whip my font back out?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > king.solomon said:
> ...



Somehow, they can't tell, all I'm seeing is Hispanic or black and "dark skin".

IDK


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I believe they mean Hispanic/black. Like both.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Hell, I thought it was a multiple choice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Ask Solomon; he's the 'expert'.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well that's going to totally f the King's juror ramblings up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRTe9JnqVhQ&feature=player_embedded]Trayvon Martin Video from Cell Phone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Cell pics.  Can someone tell me why a 17 year old has gold teeth?  Is that an option for fillings?  Am I stupid?  What?

Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cell pics.  Can someone tell me why a 17 year old has gold teeth?  Is that an option for fillings?  Am I stupid?  What?
> 
> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com



Check these:

Trayvon Martin: A Thug With All the Bells and Whistles | Uncle Andy's Truth Emporium

The gold 'grill' is one I saw a while back. It isn't a filling; just a 'cover' that can be removed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh Lordy, I've been on the other Z threads.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cell pics.  Can someone tell me why a 17 year old has gold teeth?  Is that an option for fillings?  Am I stupid?  What?
> 
> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com



Gold teeth are a custom of the tribe.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cell pics.  Can someone tell me why a 17 year old has gold teeth?  Is that an option for fillings?  Am I stupid?  What?
> ...



What's it mean?   'Splain it to me like I'm 2.

Are they fake or fillings?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They are real.  Like I said, it's the custom of the tribe.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm thinking you're f'ing with me.  I'm hitting the Scroogler.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Custom or costume?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They're fake.

Good to know, I'll add it to the Not Til You're 18 list for my kid under "tattoo" and "lip ring".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Both custom costume.  Like a bling.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm gonna sell fake grills at my trial of the decade booth.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

So, where'd he get the money for tats and bling?  Where'd he get the gun and where was the pot plant and where were his mom and dad through all that?

I'm not victim crucifying.  Just asking - where's his parents in all that?  I'd notice if the bedroom smelled like pot, there was a plant growing in there, one of the guns was missing, or she got some tats.  Even if she was employed and paid for all that herself, I'd notice and there would be a huge come to Jesus talk like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm parent crucifying.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So, where'd he get the money for tats and bling?  Where'd he get the gun and where was the pot plant and where were his mom and dad through all that?
> 
> I'm not victim crucifying.  Just asking - where's his parents in all that?  I'd notice if the bedroom smelled like pot, there was a plant growing in there, one of the guns was missing, or she got some tats.  Even if she was employed and paid for all that herself, I'd notice and there would be a huge come to Jesus talk like you wouldn't believe.



uh oh---are you playing the bad parent card ?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I'm gonna sell fake grills at my trial of the decade booth.



Since we knew you before you got your 5 minutes of fame, can we get one for free?  I'm itching to try out that bling.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So, where'd he get the money for tats and bling?  Where'd he get the gun and where was the pot plant and where were his mom and dad through all that?
> ...



Bad parent card *PLAYED*


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna sell fake grills at my trial of the decade booth.
> ...



how bout I sell em to ya for cost ? I've got expenses ya know.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm going to need a bigger tent.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I dunno, gold's running pretty hot these days.  Will you trade for reps?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm parent crucifying.



NO, you aren't! They are as responsible for his behavior as he is.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



  it's fake gold


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Deal's off.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm parent crucifying.
> ...



Actually, they're more responsible.  He should have been stood on a long time before gun/pot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Remember though, we're supposed to believe the picture of him at 10 - 12 yrs old that they gave the media to plaster all over the universe, not the actual photo depicting his age of 17. 

Even though it has nothing to do with the trial, I'm having a hard time believing his parents stood by and never saw any of the crap he was posting online and sending from his phone, much less what was going on with him at school. You can't tell me they didn't have any clue as to what he was doing. If anyone believes that, they believe every word Jodi Arias says.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I'm wondering WTF.  They knew he was suspended.  It wasn't like this was all in secret, it was in their house(s) and he got the tat, et al money from somewhere.   What's their problem?


----------



## millyvanilly (Jun 21, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Well we fucked up the thread. Good thing JJ isn't here
> ...



Speaking of the jj place; it is like a ghost town now... lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's cause all the fun people escaped the oppression and moved over here where freedom of speech is still recognized here in America.


----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2013)

> George Zimmerman's six-person jury is finally in place, and two things stand out: All six are women, and none of them are black. Five of the jurors are white, and one is Hispanic, reports the Orlando Sentinel . It says all but one are middle-aged or older.



Reports from everywhere on the blogosphere so I won't post a link here. I can already see the screaming and ranting along with demonstrations as this being racist. And, the state, ever-PC, did it's best to toss these women off the jury  replacing them with all blacks. Isn't that racist too?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So, where'd he get the money for tats and bling?  Where'd he get the gun and where was the pot plant and where were his mom and dad through all that?
> 
> I'm not victim crucifying.  Just asking - where's his parents in all that?  I'd notice if the bedroom smelled like pot, there was a plant growing in there, one of the guns was missing, or she got some tats.  Even if she was employed and paid for all that herself, I'd notice and there would be a huge come to Jesus talk like you wouldn't believe.



Pot's good for you.  It calms you down, unlike alcohol which makes you crazy.

Wooooooo, that's scary, a black dude with a gun.  Where did he get it?

You never asks how Z got his.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So, where'd he get the money for tats and bling?  Where'd he get the gun and where was the pot plant and where were his mom and dad through all that?
> ...



That's awesome on the pot, except for the underage thing.

Thhhhhat's because we already know where he got it.  We covered that before.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So, where'd he get the money for tats and bling?  Where'd he get the gun and where was the pot plant and where were his mom and dad through all that?
> ...



That's unfair...it's common knowledge that he and his wife took classes and had the guns registered in their names...yes it would have been the first thing that came up had the gun not been registered.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You shoulda asked [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] how the pot is going for him at remembering things. (Z's gun being LEGAL)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 21, 2013)

longknife said:


> > George Zimmerman's six-person jury is finally in place, and two things stand out: All six are women, and none of them are black. Five of the jurors are white, and one is Hispanic, reports the Orlando Sentinel . It says all but one are middle-aged or older.
> 
> 
> 
> Reports from everywhere on the blogosphere so I won't post a link here. I can already see the screaming and ranting along with demonstrations as this being racist. And, the state, ever-PC, did it's best to toss these women off the jury &#8211; replacing them with all blacks. Isn't that racist too?



I cannot say it's not fair, but I would like to have had men and at least one black represented on the jury. As for age, I believe wisdom comes with age, so I have no problem with middle age and older.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey y'all...I was in sound checks all day...anything interesting happen today...did the judge decide if the voice testimony was admissable?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Pot...good pot...is very hard on your memory and your attention span for that matter...not that I know..its what Ive heard


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hey y'all...I was in sound checks all day...anything interesting happen today...did the judge decide if the voice testimony was admissable?



have not seen anything on the frye hearing being settled 

however the state can use "profiled" in opening 

but not "racial profiled" 

the state can not use "self appointed"


the state agreed that zimmerman was out of the car 

when asked are you following him

so there will be no reference to zimmerman getting out of the car 

in disregard of what dispatch said

the judges rule on the frye hearing will be either later today 

or over the weekend


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Good Info...thanks, Mark.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] stop flipping around, I'm getting necklash.

Frye - she said NO to defense experts, is writing her ruling on prosecution (but defense will be able to call rebuttal if she says yes to that)

She's going to say yes yes to State for most of this.  If Owens the State Voice Moron gets through, more power to the Bernster.  

Does this mean past incidents?
>>yes i was speaking in general terms 
in the zimmerman case 
it is a fact that dispatch on several occasions 
requested assistance of zimmerman 
to track and report activities of the person


----------



## Snookie (Jun 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Now just wait a dam new york minute.  My memory is... is...I forgot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] stop flipping around, I'm getting necklash.
> 
> Frye - she said NO to defense experts, is writing her ruling on prosecution (but defense will be able to call rebuttal if she says yes to that)
> 
> ...



*Frye - she said NO to defense experts, is writing her ruling on prosecution (but defense will be able to call rebuttal if she says yes to that)*

i missed that part is this new this evening 

talk left and legal insurrection did not mention this 

they are usually pretty up to date on this 


*Does this mean past incidents?*

i am talking about this incident 

go back to the transcript of the call between zimmerman 

and dispatch 

look at the number of times they engaged zimmerman to stay involved 

911 dispatcher:

Let me know if he does anything, OK?

911 dispatcher:

Weve got him on the way. Just let me know if this guy does anything else.

Hes running. [2:08]

911 dispatcher:

Hes running? Which way is he running?

911 dispatcher:

OK, which entrance is that hes headed towards?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I heard different, I heard there was one term the state can't use and that is it, everything else is fair game.
> 
> A Florida judge on Friday rejected a motion from George Zimmermans lawyers to censor prosecutors, ruling that the state is perfectly free to use charged references like wanna-be cop and vigilante to describe Trayvon Martins killer.
> 
> Judge Debra Nelson did, however, tell prosecutors to avoid using the term racial profiling, agreeing with defense attorney Mark OMaras theory that the phrase could infect the jury with a racial component that wont be supported in fact.



they can not use "racial profiled"

or 

 "self-appointed"

if she would have barred all four 

the state would not have a case 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

I heard you on past incidents on the other thread and said true dat baby, I hadn't thought of it the way you put it.

No defense experts, she's ruling on prosecution's, they can bring rebuttals if she lets that dipshit Owens in.  and as far as what the State can say, she only eliminated 1, the rest is fair game.

She is not committing political suicide.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

Great point, mark.  I think the dispatcher meant not to follow close (like when GZ appeared to be running after him)...so I think that is what GZ meant by he stopped...meaning that he was no longer running after him and kind of eyeing it from a distance.  Thats what I got from it anyway...it sounds like that is what GZ did...i think the furthest he walked was up the walkway from the truck and into the opening (the "T" in the sidewalk)...I think he was kind of relaying the location from there which by that time would be from a distance if Trayvon had in fact began running and disappeared behind the far building.

I think he was kind of standing at the "T" and Trayvon came from around the building that he disappeared to...he saw GZ and then asked if there was a problem...the rest is history as they say


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

*video of todays zimmerman court*


47 minutes

June 21, 2013 Hearing | DiwataMan


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Great point, mark.  I think the dispatcher meant not to follow close (like when GZ appeared to be running after him)...so I think that is what GZ meant by he stopped...meaning that he was no longer running after him and kind of eyeing it from a distance.  Thats what I got from it anyway...it sounds like that is what GZ did...i think the furthest he walked was up the walkway from the truck and into the opening (the "T" in the sidewalk)...I think he was kind of relaying the location from there which by that time would be from a distance if Trayvon had in fact began running and disappeared behind the far building.
> 
> I think he was kind of standing at the "T" and Trayvon came from around the building that he disappeared to...he saw GZ and then asked if there was a problem...the rest is history as they say



when he was talking to the dispatch 

i took at as he didnt know where martin was 

but felt he could be  close by 

because of what he said 

about not wanting to give out his home address 

911 dispatcher:

OK, do you live in the area?

Zimmerman:

Yeah, yeah, I live here.

911 dispatcher:

OK, whats your apartment number?

Zimmerman:

Its a home. Its 1950  oh, crap, I dont want to give it out  I dont know where this kid is [inaudible] [3:40]

911 dispatcher:

OK, do you just want to meet with them at the mailboxes then? [3:42]

Zimmerman:

Yeah, thats fine. [3:43]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Is that why you're doing a half-split in your profile picture, with your head hanging down, like you're taking a nap?  (I couldn't resist. LOL)


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 21, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]

Consider that other thread the flame thread and let's continue here 

BTW Avatar4321 is not an idiot. He is a lawyer who lives in Utah.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 21, 2013)

Actually it might be fun to wallow over there...lol.
Some grudges never die.
They just turn into flame wars.

 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm sick of repeating myself so I'm going to copy/paste from the other thread:
> 
> *Idiots:*
> Quote: Originally Posted by JoeB131
> ...



Hey can you say that again?  Im not getting it...hehe.

You ladies are sooo much fun I cant stand it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 21, 2013)

It's like crack [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  Ok, I SWEAR I'm done with the idiots.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I heard different, I heard there was one term the state can't use and that is it, everything else is fair game.
> ...




The motion wouldn't have barred them later in the proceedings, the motion was only for opening statements.  It wouldn't have ended the states case.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CRUMP WILL BE DEPOSED ? 5th DCA Decision ? O?Mara Wins ? Judge Nelson Reversed? | The Last Refuge
> 
> And there it is.




Old news, that was 2-3 weeks ago.

I could be wrong, but I don't think the defense has even deposed yet and then it's only on a narrow scope.


>>>>


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's like crack [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  Ok, I SWEAR I'm done with the idiots.



The more posts I read on that thread, the more ignorant some people seem to be. What blows my mind on some of them is that even though their first posts on it were bad, they kept getting worse as they kept posting. Are they trying to outdo each other in the stupid arena?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Nite nite! Get some sleep!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




OK, if you find out more let us know please.

Have a good night.


>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 22, 2013)

I would like to make a comment about the claim that TM smoked pot.

I would like to but I forgot.

Get back with ya'll later.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yes of course 

but they would not have anything to talk about in opening 

watch the video the judge said that herself

if that is all the state has 

it is pretty weak


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

*the next important issue for the judge to settle *

which she has not 

is the res gestae  motion


----------



## Snookie (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CRUMP WILL BE DEPOSED ? 5th DCA Decision ? O?Mara Wins ? Judge Nelson Reversed? | The Last Refuge
> 
> And there it is.



Big deal.  He may change his story just like Zimmerman did.

Delay in trial?  If that's what Zimmerman's attorneys want then they must be in trouble.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CRUMP WILL BE DEPOSED ? 5th DCA Decision ? O?Mara Wins ? Judge Nelson Reversed? | The Last Refuge
> ...



it is actually old news


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Well he can't remember what the video with appellate was yesterday, he missed the near judge implosion, they did the deposition on Crump yesterday and that's it.  He has 5 other courthouses and he's on overload, so he's pretty much worthless.  lol
> 
> With the judge not ruling on this Frye hearing and pushing opening statements for Monday, she's putting the defense in a jam.  If she doesn't start rolling on this stuff, there are going to be some grounds for mistrial.



yes i did hear that crump was to be deposed this weekend

the importance of the judge not ruling on the frye hearing 

is so the defense does not know how to start its opening 

she has cone just about everything she can 

to make it hard on the defense 

the other ruling she has to make which she has not 

is the self serving hear say motion


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Well he can't remember what the video with appellate was yesterday, he missed the near judge implosion, they did the deposition on Crump yesterday and that's it.  He has 5 other courthouses and he's on overload, so he's pretty much worthless.  lol
> 
> With the judge not ruling on this Frye hearing and pushing opening statements for Monday, she's putting the defense in a jam.  If she doesn't start rolling on this stuff, there are going to be some grounds for mistrial.



She ruled on the Frye hearing Friday morning during the house-cleaning motions session.

She was writing it up on Friday to put her reasoning in the record afternoon but the lawyers were informed of the outcome already.


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Well he can't remember what the video with appellate was yesterday, he missed the near judge implosion, they did the deposition on Crump yesterday and that's it.  He has 5 other courthouses and he's on overload, so he's pretty much worthless.  lol
> ...



no they havent been informed of the outcome 

there was quite a lengthy discussion about that 

in court yesterday 

 she didnt tell them 

and said she would not over the weekend 

because she does not have a fax machine at home


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



she did not tell them 

at least she did not tell the defense 

------------------


It looks like the court didn't issue its Frye ruling today on expert voice/speech testimony in the George Zimmerman trial. Opening arguments are Monday. How do you effectively prepare and deliver opening statements without knowing whether there will be expert testimony on the issue of who was crying out for help in the background of a 911 call?

The defense filed a motion this afternoon following up on this morning's hearing on statements George Zimmerman made at the scene that it says are res gestae and not covered by the court's order excluding self-serving hearsay. The motion is here.

TalkLeft: The Politics Of Crime


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



if you watch the video of court yesterday 

the judge had become so defensive and outright attacking the defense in open court 

that west actually cracked a smile


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know if you caught earlier post, but West usually does federal cases in front of fed judges and they don't give a crap no elections for them, a circuit judge isn't going to phase him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to do my real life. Ttyl


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i will not be surprised 

if she denies the self serving hear say 

which will cut a witness at the scene 

 testimony in half


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




I watched it live, I could have sworn she gave an oral indication that the experts would be allowed and that she was taking the afternoon to write up her decision.

Hey, I'm human, I could be wrong.  Probably was.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





That's because West was being a complete ass.  He was trying to discuss a motion orally without a written filing, Judge Nelson told him repeatedly she wanted it in writing and West keep pushing and pushing.

Judge Nelson slapped him down as she should have.  When the Judge says and I paraphrase "I want it in writing and will not discuss it now" and you keep trying to discuss it now, then you deserve to be slapped around.  Just submit it in writing and she will address it.  (IIRC it had to do with a prosecution motion to exclude statements made to 3rd parties after the event.)


ETA: here is the motion they then filed later -->> http://www.gzdocs.com/documents/0613/re_self-serving_statements.pdf



>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's Testarosa's fault.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > snookie said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



it happens 

she would not even give a hint


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks  i have already seen the document


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

She ruled no.  Shoot!  No mistrial on this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evVijOKKvLg]Decision reached on George Zimmerman case voice expert testimony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You guyz are funny.


----------



## Surfer (Jun 22, 2013)

I think we will never know what really happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

OT:  I got my first neg!!!!! WOOT!!!!

I think I'm a Real Member now.

It doesn't say anything though.  If you're going to neg me, do a good one or at least give me a frowny face.


----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2013)

Jackson said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > > George Zimmerman's six-person jury is finally in place, and two things stand out: All six are women, and none of them are black. Five of the jurors are white, and one is Hispanic, reports the Orlando Sentinel . It says all but one are middle-aged or older.
> ...



It all comes down to how we select juries. I don't see this as a panel of his "peers".

If I had my way, I'd set up panel selection as follows:

All those selected to show up reach into an opaque jar and pick up a numbered ball. 
The first twenty report to the courtroom where they fill out questionnaires.
Each side gets to summarily remove five each.
Of the remaining ten, they also take numbers, the top six to be the panel with the other four as alternates.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > snookie said:
> ...



thanks 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She ruled no.  Shoot!  No mistrial on this one.
> 
> Decision reached on George Zimmerman case voice expert testimony - YouTube



i wonder how she will rule 

on the self serving hearsay rule


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

Finally had a chance to watch part of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0MhzN7-LEc]Zimmerman Trial - BIG NEWS - Court FORBIDS Prosecutor Saying RACIAL Profiling In Opening Statement - YouTube[/ame]

I'm taking the 5th.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > She ruled no.  Shoot!  No mistrial on this one.
> ...



I can take a big guess.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT:  I got my first neg!!!!! WOOT!!!!
> 
> I think I'm a Real Member now.
> 
> It doesn't say anything though.  If you're going to neg me, do a good one or at least give me a frowny face.



Did it tell you what post it was for? I'm gonna guess and say it was a 'hater' that doesn't like facts and would rather make shit up.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



As long as you're bringing your bow, you have a totally free pass and as many reps as I've got.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the rule is used more in federal cases 

the state does not want to allow it 

except for instances where they do 

however it would aid zimmerman at the crime scene


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT:  I got my first neg!!!!! WOOT!!!!
> ...



No, but I'm pretty sure I get the gist of it, there was some "you're a fucking asshole" whoo-haaa preceding it.

So no talky talky about negs is the rule or you look like a wuss. But it was my first, so I'm taking a pass.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



there is a thread where you can post them 

so everyone can laugh at them 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Shit, this case is so fucked up for a fair trial.

I don't know how she is going to rule, anyone's guess, totally unpredictable.

You can't pick and choose your hearsay.  

If she throws that, there leaves a gigantic hole.  The witness statements are totally believable and mostly in sync and give the other puzzle pieces to the injuries to paint the full picture.

If she rules no, it's going to appellate and she's lost once.

Maybe that's why she's thinking on it so hard. 

IDK.  The actual process is far more interesting to me on this one than the outcome.  It's all a game of chess.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

And actually on that chess thing  - there is a reason M O'M /West pushed his order argument without written that hit the button.  I'm wondering how much chess is going on here.  M O'M practices law in that area and so has gone before this judge and knows her.  35:15 on the video - are they doing this on purpose?

Hmmm.  Strategy?

Not sure yet.  

Game going on for sure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the state does not want to let in what 

zimmerman said to a witness at the scene 

immediately after the shooting


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

[MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]  Common or rare for a judge to have appellate reverse a motion in the middle of trial? Normal stuff?  I just came off the Jodi trial and zero reversals.  I need your law brains.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yeah I know.  But it's either going to go one way or the other and so far it's going this way:

<<<<<<


----------



## Snookie (Jun 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Always has been a game, but it's checkers for some.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




I ruling for the prosecution means the defense can't enter into self-serving claims made by Zimmerman after the event, of course the ruling goes for the defense the of course they can.

Such a ruling only applies to Zimmerman's self-serving statements, it would not limit the prosecution or defense from calling the witness to testify about what they say and heard about the event.  Zimmerman would still be free to take the stand and say what he said to witnesses after the event (because his own direct utterances is not "hearsay").



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]  Common or rare for a judge to have appellate reverse a motion in the middle of trial? Normal stuff?  I just came off the Jodi trial and zero reversals.  I need your law brains.



It does happen, but is not an everyday thing.  Court rulings can go up for appeal while the  trial in the lower court is actually in process.  That is called an interlocutory appeal.  It is generally for civil cases, but there are states that allow the interlocutory appeal in criminal cases as well.

Interlocutory appeal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



i am not sure but i would imagine that 

the hearsay rules will apply across the board


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's not really that fickle.  Generally hearsay is not allowed, but most states have procedural rules about what kind of hearsay is allowed in.  Here are the hearsay exceptions in Tennessee where I went to law school:

Rule 803: Hearsay Exceptions. | Tennessee Administrative Office of the Courts 

Here are Florida's hearsay exceptions:

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

In a news story about the scream tape it was reported that the screaming immediately stopped after the shot was heard.

IImo, that means that Martin ws the one screaming when he saw Zimmerman's gun before Zimmerman killed him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



thanks for the link to Florida hearsay rules


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> In a news story about the scream tape it was reported that the screaming immediately stopped after the shot was heard.
> 
> IImo, that means that Martin ws the one screaming when he saw Zimmerman's gun before Zimmerman killed him.



or it could be zimmerman stopped screaming when the threat ended


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > In a news story about the scream tape it was reported that the screaming immediately stopped after the shot was heard.
> ...




It's sort of like hitting your brakes [when you are alive].  It takes a few seconds to stop.  When you are killed instantly, you stop instantly.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



if you review the tape 

the screaming stops before the shot


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No, it stops after the shot is fired.  Cnn would not lie.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



if you review the tape 

the screaming stops before the shot


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I did and it happens after the shot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



there is no more after the shot 

however it did stop before the shot 

after reviewing the tape 

i was surprised at how long it took witness 12 to enter the scene


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The witness was probably very scared.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



assuredly

it has been made to believe 

she was outside at the scene immediately 

but she wasnt 

 so witness 6 and 13 are more reliable


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeAs_fyt5Wg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Good ruling.  Expert witnesses are whores.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Lol.

Did not!  Did too!  Did not!  Did too!

Do you two need a time out?

It stops before.  I don't know who Jeremy is, but he saw it.  Where's Jeremy?  Someone get him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > In a news story about the scream tape it was reported that the screaming immediately stopped after the shot was heard.
> ...



Yep no need to keep yelling for help after that.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Jeremy can not be trusted.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS91knuzoOA[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm betting Jeremy is that second eyewitness.  He was doing what every man I know would be doing -  watching.  He wasn't hiding.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ZJTbuFxjk]Yesterday's Gone Chad and Jeremy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 23, 2013)

Remember the OJ Trial?

How would it have looked if not one white person was on the jury?

Just asking.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9-s6VPqG3s]Steelheart - Sheila(Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 23, 2013)

I couldn't find another Jeremy - is "Sheila" close enough?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I couldn't find another Jeremy - is "Sheila" close enough?



No.  Sorry.

Go to your room.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Correct...the day after, George tells the detective that a neighbor came out and that he was yelling for help.... the neighbor said they were calling 911 and GZ said he told them "No help me"...I dont think GZ would lie to the detective with a neighbor or neighbors seeing what went on.  GZ at that time didnt know who had seen what...if it didnt happen the way he said, there is a high possibility that it would be refuted by others that could have seen.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It was about screaming, not yelling.  Different pitches.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And you, no doubt, were there pitch pipe in hand, goat footed nature god.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I have been known to smoke a few pipe fulls in my day.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



who was yelling


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



GZ said that he (GZ) was yelling for help as loud as he could and that the neighbor came out and then went back in and called 911 instead...then you hear yelling/screaming in the background and a gunshot.

He said this to the detective on the next day at the scene.  I think it was GZ screaming for help.  Martin was on top doing damage....not screaming for help.  I think GZ was screaming and at the same time trying to get his gun...Im sure he thought at that time that it was the only way to get the kid to stop.  My gut tells me (actually GZ admits it) that Trayvon saw the gun.  Maybe Trayvon thought that by slamming his head to the ground would prevent him from grabbing the gun.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



that is what i thought 

thanks


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Then slamming Z's head to the ground would have been self defense or standing his ground.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



soon

soon we will know if the state is going to pursue that 

martin used the stand your ground rule --LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

twenty minutes until opening statements.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Here we GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*EVIDENCE TIME​*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

The prosecution is doing some kind of video thing for opening.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The prosecution is doing some kind of video thing for opening.



*The prosecution is doing some kind of video thing for opening.*

complete with laser lights and fireworks 

and free ice cream for all 

it will be spectacular 

--LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

Should we have a separate thread for the trial watchers?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

This is usually where we hang out when we're watching.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

The people on here know what's been going on and are up to date.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution is doing some kind of video thing for opening.
> ...


Bring on the donkeys!


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Should we have a separate thread for the trial watchers?



That's what this is supposed to be.

Unless
 [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]
aka
Nookie is around...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And the hot dogs and the funnel cakes!

#tequila


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Should we have a separate thread for the trial watchers?
> ...



I was going to edit for "know what's going on" and then there's [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

From the Tweeter:

Don West will be giving the opening statement this morning for #Zimmerman. Not Mark O'Mara


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like they spit shined the State Seal over the weekend.

BBL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

*court is open*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

This has a chat feed and updates from @ Tony in the courtroom.


WATCH/CHAT LIVE: George Zimmerman trial Day 1 | News - Home


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Last night was family/friends/tv/media/tweeter/fb bye bye's for 4 weeks for the jury.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> From the Tweeter:
> 
> Don West will be giving the opening statement this morning for #Zimmerman. Not Mark O'Mara



Mistake No.1.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Should we have a separate thread for the trial watchers?
> ...



After all I've done to you, I get treated like this.

A
fter all I've contributed to this thread, now I get treated like a used kleenix.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

>>>Judge says Zimmerman family who could be witnesses must leave courtroom, can come in after state concludes case. Defense asks Crump leave. 

See ya Crump


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

<jury gets used to waiting waiting waiting>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

crump got kicked out of the room

--LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

Kick all the lawyers out.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqH21LEmfbQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqH21LEmfbQ[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Well this is starting off with a BANG!

This:



or maybe this:



Dang!  He's likeable, I wish they'd kick it right off with Manatee the A$$hole
>>Prosecutor John Guy will be presenting opening statements for the state.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

*hearsay hearing in progress*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw



one of my favorites


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning

Lots of scrambling in court this morning before opening.  I hope the judge explains to the jury that GZ's relatives are not allowed in the courtroom (anyone else, too) because they listed as witnesses.  Not having his family there gives the illusion they are not being supportive.  

I am very worried about Judge Nelson now.  UGH


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw
> ...



My redneck mom in law's favorite song saying.   She's always worried about us sending her lawyers, guns and money.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

This is what happens when the judge gets so far ahead of herself with rushing the trial that the cart ends up in front of the horse.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

hearsay statements 

*allowed*

big win for the defense


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> hearsay statements
> 
> *allowed*
> 
> big win for the defense



HUGE.

They need a couple.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > hearsay statements
> ...



they have 

first the frye ruling 

on not allowing the states flake expect 

and now the hearsay


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



True dat, baby, and the playing field levels a bit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



and crump sitting on the outside 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm calling into the office that I can't get anything done today due to Opening Statements.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Tweeter:
Sheriff Don Eslinger sits next to new Sanford Police chief Cecil Smith in front row behind defense.

Sheriff Don has his crap together on keeping this thing secure.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

I added the crap line.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm calling into the office that I can't get anything done today due to Opening Statements.



wish i could but i have too much going on


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

state starts out weak


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh boy.

And here we go.  First word "Fucking".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> And here we go.  First word "Fucking".



hanging words


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Ummm.   is it just me or does he sound like he's acting out a part in a play.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

So he put his lips on TM lips.

This is so dramatic.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> state starts out weak



You expected otherwise?  The State doesn't have a case, and the State knows it.  The State isn't who is trying to nail this guy.  The State is merely placating those who are.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > state starts out weak
> ...



He's got a lot of good adjectives going on though.

"Hot lead."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > state starts out weak
> ...



True dat, baby.

Putting a show on.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

<jury gets second lesson on waiting waiting waiting>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

State thinks it's "fucking punks" - obviously - they repeated it 6 times.  ha ha


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Off the tweeter, lol:

#TrayvonMartin rolled over in his grave after hearing prosecution's opening to say, "Damn... is that all you got?" #Zimmerman


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

*court*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

@SanteFeWay - West took care of the parent explanation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> State thinks it's "fucking punks" - obviously - they repeated it 6 times.  ha ha



Yup.  Didn't leave it up to the defense to have to clarify that one.  With a prosecution like that Z doesn't need a defense!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't believe the state doesn't have their opening more 'together'. It sounds like they're putting it together on the spot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know what he's doing.  This is called Try The Case During Opening.   I don't know if this is smart or he's totally fucking it up.  I can't actually tell yet.  lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't know what he's doing.  This is called Try The Case During Opening.   I don't know if this is smart or he's totally fucking it up.  I can't actually tell yet.  lol



It sounds like both to me. How many times is he going to play the tape during opening? It isn't helping the state at all.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

This is defense Aye.   State did the adjective storytelling routine.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

So GF getting on the stand.

Which story is she going to tell?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 24, 2013)

An objection should be thrown in by the defense right about now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

And sounds like defense is calling her.

Hm.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> An objection should be thrown in by the defense right about now.



You're flipped, this is defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, at least this is starting to make sense.  He's laying out what their line is going to be.


West: #TrayvonMartin "had plenty of time" to get back to house, but chose not to do that, "confront." #GeorgeZimmerman.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > An objection should be thrown in by the defense right about now.
> ...



TY! I'm getting confused on how they're presenting this.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

I think maybe West has ADD and does <SQUIRREL!>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

What's the pounding on the 911 call?  There's screaming but there's some pounding thing going on too.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

One of the problems with putting your whole case out there in opening arguments, is that the State can be prepared for each and every detail.  West was so dull, and haphazard that it may be easy to take him apart.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

This guy is putting me to sleep.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> This guy is putting me to sleep.



Looks like he's putting Zim to sleep too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

He's breaking down the actual evidence rather than telling a "story".

So maybe I'm starting to see the point ;-)

Apparently, it's all hanging on John Good, if West is to prove what he's saying here and what John's going to testify to, Z looked at John Good and said "help me".

That's going to be self defense case closed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is putting me to sleep.
> ...



Zim is trying to find his Happy Spot.  lol


----------



## king.solomon (Jun 24, 2013)

So the defense is telling jokes in a murder case with the parents of a dead teen sitting right in the court room....

Yeah, brilliant.

So the defense is indicating the jurors are only there because of their ignorance, and not their impartiality and sense of fairness?

Yeah, brilliant.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

No the defense is telling every piece of evidence so the state cannot even object.

Can't object to fact.

This opening it totally starting to come together.   The defense has got the goods.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

John Good drew the sketch of who's on top, who's on bottom.

This is not some yayhoo eyewitness.

This is a clincher witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

So you can follow along with visual aids.
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=2831...ir,+Sanford,+Seminole,+Florida+32771&t=h&z=17


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> One of the problems with putting your whole case out there in opening arguments, is that the State can be prepared for each and every detail.  West was so dull, and haphazard that it may be easy to take him apart.



The defense doesn't have to even present a defense, it's all on the state.   So this is actually very smart to be laying out a defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

When West says, "When you get your bell rung, stuff happens," it resonates with Juror 5 who had memory loss after domestic violence beating.   Juror 5 has been taking notes and paying close attention.

Juror 5 may be the "no".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hooray! A break.

Looks like the other lawyer is going to remind Mr Hand that he has a lot of things he needs to get back to "in just a minute".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hooray! A break.
> 
> Looks like the other lawyer is going to remind Mr Hand that he has a lot of things he needs to get back to "in just a minute".



You <SQUIRREL!> forgot <SQUIRREL!> that <SQUIRREL!>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I'm out.

Pool time.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> State thinks it's "fucking punks" - obviously - they repeated it 6 times.  ha ha


What else would they claim he said?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Faun said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > State thinks it's "fucking punks" - obviously - they repeated it 6 times.  ha ha
> ...



Well the racists still stick to the "fucking coon" thing.  I think he says it's fucking cold when he got out of the truck.  The FBI cleared him of hate crime/racial profiling.

Apparently, the state is going with "fucking punk".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

It sounded like West described Z as having an orgasm after the shooting.

BTW, this over long boring defense openings statement is another way to testify for Z without him taking the stand.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



How does that make someone a racist to believe he said coon.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Gunshot forensics support TM was on top in addition to witness account(s)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There are very few people that still say he said "coon!!"  that's my point.


----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2013)

Posted by Andrew Branca    Sunday, June 23, 2013 



> In-depth profiles of the 6 jurors and 4 alternates, how they answered questions during voir dire, and what we know about them.
> 
> We will continue our live coverage of the Zimmerman trial starting with Opening Statements tomorrow. As before, we will have live video and Twitter feeds all day, and an end of day wrap up.
> 
> But before we get to that, lets take a look at the 6 jurors and 4 alternates selected, and what we know about them.



A very interesting piece @ Meet the Zimmerman Trial Jurors

What gets me most about them is how absolutely uninformed they are!!! They don't watch the news and supposedly haven't the faintest clue about the case. C'mon now. You gotta be kidding me!

On the other hand, are these typical low information citizens? And we allow people like this to vote  and decide the fate of another human being?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Pool/Zimmerman Pool/Zimmerman I can't get the computer to the pool!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

West said that Z works for an investigative company that investigates people's credit to make sure there is no "Monkey business", going on.  I wonder if Z told him to say that.

Now that's racist.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> West said that Z works for an investigative company that investigates people's credit to make sure there is no "Monkey business", going on.  I wonder if Z told him to say that.
> 
> Now that's racist.



No it isn't:



> Definition of MONKEY BUSINESS
> 
> 
> : shenanigan 2
> ...



Monkey business - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

That is an age old expression which refers to shenanigans that actual monkeys do.   And, seriously, you just aren't important enough for people to go around making up terms about you.

So what other words are you going to try to ban because they make you feel inferior?  I mean, is an entire species going to have to get a new moniker because you don't like it?


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

So TMs parents are allowed in court but GZ aren't because they are testifying.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Absolutely they can....GZ reached for his gun...err uh....phone (his words) when he did he was punched...when they struggled on the ground Trayvon saw the gun (GZs words).  So yes it could be argued that Trayvon was in self defense mode also....I think thats the route the prosecution should go and skip all the other bs.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> West said that Z works for an investigative company that investigates people's credit to make sure there is no "Monkey business", going on.  I wonder if Z told him to say that.
> 
> Now that's racist.



I hope youre joking...I can never tell.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Because its not clear and its highly disputable as to what he said exactly.  On the slower version, it sounds like he said "cold".  To hold onto "coon" when its not clear could be considered racist and highly bigoted.  You are accusing someone of something that is not clear what they did...its almost like some really want that word to be "coon"...why?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> So TMs parents are allowed in court but GZ aren't because they are testifying.



Correct because the state has GZ's parents as possible witnesses. The state does not even have to call them and they will have to stay out of the court room and not be able to watch or talk about the trial with anyone.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



During the opening, West said one of the witnesses had their apartment door open.  Why would they have their door open if it was so fucking "cold?"


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 24, 2013)

The 911 Operator went from being a witness for the prosecution to a witness for the defense.

What did the 911 Operator do for the defense?

He confirmed:

1. Martin ran
2. Zimmerman followed
3. Zimmerman was asked to stop following
4. Zimmerman did stop following
5. Martin was gone

What does this tell me?

That Martin came back to confront Zimmerman, that Martin turned into the aggressor, so far anyway. We still have to hear testimony and evidence.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > West said that Z works for an investigative company that investigates people's credit to make sure there is no "Monkey business", going on. I wonder if Z told him to say that.
> ...


The radicals are at it again. They couldn't get enough of portraying W. as a monkey for 8 years, and now, all of a sudden that it's convenient, project the idea onto this case as racism.

So wrong...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> So TMs parents are allowed in court but GZ aren't because they are testifying.



And Crump got kicked out.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

The defense got some good stuff into opening.  They've got the goods.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's the way we roll in Florida.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

Mr. Martin, he said, did not punch Mr. Zimmerman after the defendant hung up with the dispatch officer, did not circle Mr. Zimmerman&#8217;s car, did not cover Mr. Zimmerman&#8217;s nose and mouth with his hand. And, he added,* Mr. Martin&#8217;s hands had no bruises or blood. *

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/25/us/zimmerman-trial.html?_r=0

I'd like to hear the coroner's report on this.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

FWIW, I believe so many are passionately backing Zimmerman is the sudden flight of Jackson and Sharpton to the martins side without looking at the evidence as they always do.  (See Duke rape case)

They are always about headlines and little on facts.  I am honest when I say I have nothing but disdain for the both of them.  They would never think to come to the aid of a white or another race other than black (Hello, Rainbow, Mr. Jackson!).  

But I am also thinking that others feel the same way I do but let that slants their bias for Mr. Zimmerman in this case.

I have a problem with all racism, and try to see the facts with fairness.  That's why I have a problem with Zimmerman following Martin when he didn't do anything wrong.  And him ending up dead.  What he said about the person walking does not give me warm fuzzies.  "Assholes always get away..."   possibly "fucking punks or fucking coons"  Any of these terms says he says they are someone to get.  It could be just adolescents in general.

But the point is, Why follow him in the first place?

And why be armed?  Is that a normal thing for a Neighborhood Watchman?

If I was on the jury, I would want to know, what is the outline the Neighborhood watchman is supposed to follow.  Did Zimmerman go beyond it?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Mr. Martin, he said, did not punch Mr. Zimmerman after the defendant hung up with the dispatch officer, did not circle Mr. Zimmermans car, did not cover Mr. Zimmermans nose and mouth with his hand. And, he added,* Mr. Martins hands had no bruises or blood. *
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/25/us/zimmerman-trial.html?_r=0
> 
> I'd like to hear the coroner's report on this.




Medical Examiners Report starts on PDF page 124.  Only one small abrasion measuring 1/8 x 1/4 on the fourth finger for the left hand.

State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor


>>>>
>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The 911 Operator went from being a witness for the prosecution to a witness for the defense.
> 
> What did the 911 Operator do for the defense?
> 
> ...



good post


----------



## Jackson (Jun 24, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Martin, he said, did not punch Mr. Zimmerman after the defendant hung up with the dispatch officer, did not circle Mr. Zimmermans car, did not cover Mr. Zimmermans nose and mouth with his hand. And, he added,* Mr. Martins hands had no bruises or blood. *
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, so several things.  I'll try to summarize:

Opening:
1) Guy gave a very drama, emotional adjective award winning stage performance narrative.  "Hot lead" comes to mind.  EMT put his lips on TM lips to try to breathe life. No I'm not making that up. 
2) Didn't know what the hell West was doing for awhile.  Then he started laying out evidence.   Gunshot forensics, ie the slit in TM's sweatshirt, angle, distance, that whole part you should go back and listen to, didn't even know about that.  Also, he brought up John Good, the guy that sketched the TM on top Z on bottom and said that Z said help me when he got out there.  Excellent witness

I'm typing as fast as I can 

more....


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Jackson said:


> FWIW, I believe so many are passionately backing Zimmerman is the sudden flight of Jackson and Sharpton to the martins side without looking at the evidence as they always do.  (See Duke rape case)
> 
> They are always about headlines and little on facts.  I am honest when I say I have nothing but disdain for the both of them.  They would never think to come to the aid of a white or another race other than black (Hello, Rainbow, Mr. Jackson!).
> 
> ...




Fair post...you are exactly right about the jackson and sharpton bias...it divides and detracts from the actual evidence.  Especially when there is no glaring evidence of racism...they are acting like it was a lynching...that offends people.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

2) continued, also the witness that came out and took Z's photo immediately after.  The 2nd part of West's opening, he popped an ADD pill and the evidence started to come together.
 --- a) the defense doesn't need to present a defense
 ----b)  he took the sting out of the prosecutions case that was coming right behind him by a LOT
If you listen to anything - I'd listen to that part.  Guy's opening was extremely telling the emotional saga of it, I didn't catch anything "evidence" or "worthy" in it.   West's did have some. 

West tried to get evidence in at the end of his opening, objections, sustained, then wanted the jury to know about prosc burden/self defense 'jection!  that's what all that was about.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

So boils down to:

Guy: emotion
West: nonemotional laying out what's what and what they will say.  OH also said the GF will take the stand and sounds like they're calling her.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep your panties on, West got rolling slowly.... I was WTF for a long while.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh lord...JVM is straddling another male in an office trying to recreate the crime scene...I know shes lesbian, but still. 

HLN is very pro trayvon, but they tend to be very pro prosecution regardless.


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So boils down to:
> 
> Guy: emotion
> West: nonemotional laying out what's what and what they will say.  OH also said the GF will take the stand and sounds like they're calling her.





Thanks Testa!


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oh lord...JVM is straddling another male in an office trying recreate the crime scene...I know shes lesbian, but still.



Lol. I just saw that


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > West said that Z works for an investigative company that investigates people's credit to make sure there is no "Monkey business", going on.  I wonder if Z told him to say that.
> ...



Defination number 5, urban dictionary


A business run by *******.
Whats with all the monkey business? 
Idk, everybody knows that ******* lack the mental capability to run businesses.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Keep your panties on, West got rolling slowly.... I was WTF for a long while.



Yeah!  Keep your damn panties on, people!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

This is on/off topic, but it happened just as Angela Corey was assigned as special prosecutor to this case.  I just remembered about this. This is another one in my bag of fucked up tricks on this trial.

Read into it what you will, I believe this woman was another political victim of this trial that had just been assigned to this prosecutor on a very emotional Stand Your Ground case. 

This is Angela Corey:

Fla. woman Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for "warning shot": Did she stand her ground? - Crimesider - CBS News

there was a MAJOR fight between Rep. Corrine Brown and Corey about 20 years on this woman:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oh lord...JVM is straddling another male in an office trying to recreate the crime scene...I know shes lesbian, but still.
> 
> HLN is very pro trayvon, but they tend to be very pro prosecution regardless.



yes they always assume guilt 

this is why i dont watch HLN 

even if it was the only place to watch it


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

FYI, the Bernster, Manatee A$$, Guy are her boys.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

[MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I turn the fire on with the doors open to say I CAN!

that's the Florida way.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is on/off topic, but it happened just as Angela Corey was assigned as special prosecutor to this case.  I just remembered about this. This is another one in my bag of fucked up tricks on this trial.
> 
> Read into it what you will, I believe this woman was another political victim of this trial that had just been assigned to this prosecutor on a very emotional Stand Your Ground case.
> 
> ...



heard she was front and center in the spectator chairs 

if so she must be cringing at a 30 minute opening


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

FYI - State witness #1 and #2 - I think they were filling airtime.  lol

#3 was dispatcher.  I *heard* source HLN prosecution got him to say "hostile", I saw the cross and M O'M had him say not angry, worried about him? et al. and wrote off whatever the prosecution got out of him, they played the taped 500 times and the dispatcher was being a dispatcher  - "that's what we read from the *script*"  I didn't hear anything significant.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I turn the fire on with the doors open to say I CAN!
> 
> that's the Florida way.



I even open windows with the heat on in winter. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is on/off topic, but it happened just as Angela Corey was assigned as special prosecutor to this case.  I just remembered about this. This is another one in my bag of fucked up tricks on this trial.
> ...



In hot pink.

She finally shot paper wads at her guys to say something about the evidence "objection!", because West had already been doing evidence like crazy and she was twitching through the whole thing.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

It pisses me off that they are muting the most important parts.  This is in Z's favor.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sheriff Don was there, NEW and improved!!  head of Sanford PD, everyone turned out for the show. 

Let's give a round for Sheriff Don, the security of the court is his baby and he knows what he's doing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> It pisses me off that they are muting the most important parts.  This is in Z's favor.



You mean "fuck"?

That's on the live stream, unedited.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > It pisses me off that they are muting the most important parts.  This is in Z's favor.
> ...



Yes, it's an important word.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Juror # 5 - I'll have to look up her number, may be the NO vote.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i have been reading the cliff notes from various sources 

from what i gather the defense during opening got 

judge debbie to read off  the 2nd degree murder requirements 

not once but twice 

incredibly good luck or sheer genius 


--LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Juror # 5 - I'll have to look up her number, may be the NO vote.



Is that the one who laughed at the knock knock joke?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Best joke on the Tweeter today  TM is rolling over in his grave to say "is that the best you've got?"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Juror # 5 - I'll have to look up her number, may be the NO vote.
> ...



No that was #1

No #5 got the "get your bell rung" thing - she's the dv woman.  Also taking notes like crazy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Too soon to figure out this damn chess game, baby.  what is mistake and what is intentional.

There's a lot of that going on.  Not enough here yet to get a grip on it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Best joke on the Tweeter today  TM is rolling over in his grave to say "is that the best you've got?"



And Z answered back, _Hell no, coon.._


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



PS Have you lost your MIND!?  Don't call her Judge Debbie.  LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lord...JVM is straddling another male in an office trying to recreate the crime scene...I know shes lesbian, but still.
> ...



They do great headstand re- enactments though.    Somewhere during this trial they will re-enact how to dial a cell phone.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] I turn the fire on with the doors open to say I CAN!
> ...



SEE!  Floridians rule the world of climate control.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I wish they would learn to say fuck.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah, but dont they have bat sized mosquitos down there?  Keep your windows closed!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i did get to see a very small chunk of the trial today 

it was the ending of omara cross examining the cashier from 7-11

he asked the witness for his height the guy said 5 ft 10 

and then asked if he was the same height when he worked at 7-11

he responded yea 

omara had no further questions 

if i remember correctly martin towered over the cashier 

in the 7-11 footage 

--LOL

and zimmerman is shorter then the cashier 

coming in at a whopping 5 ft 8

this will be used later in the trial


----------



## animallover (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm having Omg moment because I heard Nancy Grace actually say she would have to see all the evidence in this case. Wow. Lol


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 24, 2013)

How soon before people who want Zimmerman to be found guilty, start calling for civil disobedience or civil unrest when they figure out Zimmerman will be found not guilty?

I think today's testimony showed Martin as the aggressor and that Zimmerman wasn't this racist white guy hell bent on murdering a young black male.

I'm glad these jurors are sequestered so biased sources can't get to them. I just hope that the jurors come up with the correct verdict based off the evidence and not find Zimmerman guilty because the jurors fear for their own Saftey, the safety of their families or because they are afraid of riots.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The 911 Operator went from being a witness for the prosecution to a witness for the defense.
> 
> What did the 911 Operator do for the defense?
> 
> ...




1. Martin ran

No he didn't, he had no knowledge that Martin ran, he confirmed that Zimmerman said he ran.  Two different things.​
2. Zimmerman followed

No he didn't, he had no knowledge that Martin ran, he confirmed that Zimmerman said he ran.  Two different things.​
3. Zimmerman was asked to stop following

True, however it was coached as a request.  Due to liability they attempt to not issue direct orders.​
4. Zimmerman did stop following

No he didn't, he had no knowledge whether Zimmerman did or did not continue to follow.  He confirmed that Zimmerman acknolwedge the "we don't need you to do that", he did not testify at all on whether Zimmerman actually stopped.​
5. Martin was gone

No he didn't, he had no knowledge whether Martin was actually gone.  He confirmed that Zimmerman said he was gone.​


CrazedScotsman said:


> What does this tell me?
> 
> That Martin came back to confront Zimmerman, that Martin turned into the aggressor, so far anyway. We still have to hear testimony and evidence.




Or that  you are applying a preconceived belief into testimony that doesn't do what  you think it does.



>>>>


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> How soon before people who want Zimmerman to be found guilty, start calling for civil disobedience or civil unrest when they figure out Zimmerman will be found not guilty?
> 
> I think today's testimony showed Martin as the aggressor and that Zimmerman wasn't this racist white guy hell bent on murdering a young black male.
> 
> I'm glad these jurors are sequestered so biased sources can't get to them. I just hope that the jurors come up with the correct verdict based off the evidence and not find Zimmerman guilty because the jurors fear for their own Saftey, the safety of their families or because they are afraid of riots.



Ive been saying all along that it is crazy for the prosecution to play the race card.  The defense will bring in witnesses and examples showing the opposite and completely discredit it. 

When you have to reach for the racism card it can come back to bite you hard.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

animallover said:


> I'm having Omg moment because I heard Nancy Grace actually say she would have to see all the evidence in this case. Wow. Lol



Ha ha did they do a re-enactment of a hoodie guy walking into a 7-11 yet?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> How soon before people who want Zimmerman to be found guilty, start calling for civil disobedience or civil unrest when they figure out Zimmerman will be found not guilty?
> 
> I think today's testimony showed Martin as the aggressor and that Zimmerman wasn't this racist white guy hell bent on murdering a young black male.
> 
> I'm glad these jurors are sequestered so biased sources can't get to them. I just hope that the jurors come up with the correct verdict based off the evidence and not find Zimmerman guilty because the jurors fear for their own Saftey, the safety of their families or because they are afraid of riots.



The defense asked for 6 month no release of names to the media, the media attorneys wants them now of course, the judge said she'd set the time later.  I guess there's talk to Judge Perry on how he handled that and he said he told the media lawyers to fo and they never came back and set it for six months and that's how he handled that.  It's probably going to go the same here, but baby killers protesters came out with signs, Z's wanted to burn the town down.   Hopefully 6 months will be enough for these folks for memories and rage to fade.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having Omg moment because I heard Nancy Grace actually say she would have to see all the evidence in this case. Wow. Lol
> ...



no that would now be a sore spot for the state 

they also know they got zinged by omara

when he asked the 7-11 clerk his height 

and the clerk responded 5 ft 10 

zimmerman is 5 ft 8

and martin in the 7-11 video towered over the clerk in size


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > How soon before people who want Zimmerman to be found guilty, start calling for civil disobedience or civil unrest when they figure out Zimmerman will be found not guilty?
> ...


Jorge Zimmerman has a great grandfather who is black. So I agree, it wasn't the most brilliant move on the chess board. 

Jorge Zimmerman's family tree:


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > The 911 Operator went from being a witness for the prosecution to a witness for the defense.
> ...



Hairsplitter grand master quote flash


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



No that's Minnesota. We have love bugs and gators.. well we have palmetto bugs (SHRIEK!)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Best joke on the Tweeter today  TM is rolling over in his grave to say "is that the best you've got?"
> ...



The joke was on Guy the states opening guy.  Never trust a guy named Guy. Lol


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Actually studies have shown that many killers are named 'Wayne.'  

list of convicted killers with the middle name Wayne---it is huge - Democratic Underground


Course here in KY we are hill Billies because many people name their children William.  Good thing it isn't Wayne.  We would be the hill Waynies!  

That just doesn't have a ring to it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



"Guy" is in unless he's a prosecutor, "Wayne"'s - run!!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 24, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > The 911 Operator went from being a witness for the prosecution to a witness for the defense.
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you once confidently lecture us all on what the girlfriend did and did not hear on the telephone, as opposed to what SHE SAID she heard?  But now that's a hugely important differentiation to you?

Putz.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Like Billy Bob?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 24, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



I doubt it.

Here is the difference.  The poster I responded portrayed that the dispatcher provided direct testimony to the things he stated, he didn't.  He confirmed things that Zimmerman told him things on the phone which were recorded.  In this case it wouldn't be hearsay, it was Zimmerman who made the statements in the recording.  

When Witness #8 testifies she will provide two types of testimony:

1.  Direct evidence - This will include those thing she had direct knowledge of.  One being that she was on the phone with Martin and the time frame (confirmed by phone records).  Secondly her direct hearing of different things - i.e. that there was another male voice she could hear besides Martin.

2.  Hearsay evidence - This will include what she says Martin said to her.  She cannot provide direct evidence of these things because she didn't observe them, she can only relay what Martin told her.  Under normal circumstance such hearsay evidence is automatically excluded and inadmissible.  So expect O'Mara to file a motion to exclude, the prosecution then will file a rebuttal motion to include it under one of the exceptions to the hearsay rule.  If I were to guess probably claiming it is an exception because Martin is dead and is not available for direct testimony (dying/dead statement exception).  Then it will be up to Judge Nelson to rule on the scope of her testimony to allow only the direct testimony or if she will be able to provide hearsay testimony.​

>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 24, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



He does lecture a lot lol, but I don't remember a GF one and certainly not what she "heard" as opposed to what she "said". That's #Skynet


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

Great opening day. West was terrific and his outline of the tragedy very clear. I thought the dispatcher started off looking like he was unhappy with the prosecution. Betcha they gave him a hard time. He even smiled at O'Mara and was very helpful to the Defense. What a trial.


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having Omg moment because I heard Nancy Grace actually say she would have to see all the evidence in this case. Wow. Lol
> ...



For Nancy that is an OMG moment. Even she must see that the Prosecution is way off base. Course, after getting so burned by the MJ trial in Santa Maria, she may actually have learned a lesson. Both Nancy and Diane Diamond got burned by that trial and their crazy misrepresentation of the evidence and jury reaction. The best part was the woman who released a white dove at every Not Guilty verdict from the Jury. 
Nope, no reenactment. West just showed the real video in living color of the difference in height between towering Martin and the proclaimed 5'10" clerk. West, having already told the court and jury that Zimmerman was 5'7", it was a wonderful coup for the defense. Then O'Mara standing next to the clerk which again showed a huge height difference will also arrange to stand next to George. How Sweet It Is.


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


West said that George is 5'7". Clearly, Martin was way taller then the clerk in the video in living color.
The defense was ready for the clerk and really scored a touchdown on Bernie and his friends.


----------



## Zona (Jun 24, 2013)

sherp said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

GZ looks like he gets fatter by the minute...lord...he really let himself go didnt he?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

sherp said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The defense really had some catching up to do after the Knock Knock joke...I was embarrassed for the guy...that was god awful and ill advised to say the least.

To the contrary...the prosecution is getting rave reviews for keeping it short and to the point...plus all the female analysts think the guy is dreamie...lol.


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> sherp said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I dunno. I don't like guys who talk out of the side of their mouth like Guy. Not so dreamy. 
Yeah, West made a mistake with the joke. Who among us has not made a mistake. None of us are perfect.
And yes, HLN and CNN who are biased against George are mostly giving rave reviews but not the real lawyer analyst like Mark G. Vinny and Nancy were part of the same crowd who always gave rave reviews to the DA in Santa Maria. We know how that turned out and is why Diane Diamond and Rita Crosby are almost out of a job and Vinny and Nancy on HLN.  CNN is so bad, they barely can keep up with MSNBC.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 24, 2013)

sherp said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > sherp said:
> ...



Who is Mark G?

No none of us are perfect, but how long to prepare opening statements?  And you start it off like that...not being perfect suggests a momentary lapse in judgment or an accident...this was on purpose and planned.  Not a very good first impression.


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> sherp said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Mark G. The great criminal defense lawyer, Mark Geragos. Who else???

n


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 24, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



See, there you go again.  "Direct evidence . . . she heard another male voice."  No, dipshit, she SAID she heard it.  For all we know, she had the damned phone sitting in her lap while she filed her nails the whole time, and didn't hear anything at all.  (No, I don't believe that.  I'm just saying, be consistent.)


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> sherp said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh for heaven's sake Zimmerman has put on a ton of weight since the night of the shooting. 

lamo attempt Zona to try to prove he was bigger than Trayvon


----------



## sherp (Jun 24, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> sherp said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Mark G. The great criminal defense lawyer, Mark Geragos.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



It was back when the broad first showed up in the news, and was actually a heated convo with all the board racist trolls.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 24, 2013)

One thing that has stuck in my craw since the beginning was the Prosecution and Martin's family insistence that it was Trayvon screaming for help.

Now this makes no sense at all. I can't remember any time in my life working bars with my bands when a brawl would break out and the guy beating the crap out of the other guy would be screaming for help.

This doesn't jive. You don't punch someone's lights out and scream for help as you are mashing their head into a bar room floor or in this case into pavement.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 25, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> One thing that has stuck in my craw since the beginning was the Prosecution and Martin's family insistence that it was Trayvon screaming for help.
> 
> Now this makes no sense at all. I can't remember any time in my life working bars with my bands when a brawl would break out and the guy beating the crap out of the other guy would be screaming for help.
> 
> This doesn't jive. You don't punch someone's lights out and scream for help as you are mashing their head into a bar room floor or in this case into pavement.



I've never been entirely clear on what the Zimmerman-haters think the timeline was of what happened, and how it fits with the evidence.  Admittedly, I haven't heard the tape of the screaming for help, but it seems it was going on for at least a few seconds, and given that Martin didn't have a mark on him other than the fatal wound, I have to wonder what they think Zimmerman was doing, precisely, before shooting Martin to make _Martin _scream like that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

sherp said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > sherp said:
> ...



Oh lord...not that great, IMO.  But okay.  He is very wrong a lot of the time.  Ask W. Ryder (who hates him), Scott Peterson (who was given the death penalty), Michael Jackson (who fired him) and Chris Brown ( I could have been his attorney and got him a better deal than he got...lol).

He is a celebrity ambulance chaser...an opportunist.  Not a hard working lawyer...goes after the rich...hates trials and will either quit or get fired before it goes that far.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that has stuck in my craw since the beginning was the Prosecution and Martin's family insistence that it was Trayvon screaming for help.
> ...



Supposedly, this is when he was staring at the barrel of a gun, but it doesnt add up...at least with what has been presented thus far.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



have you heard any weird news about witness 8 

and crumps deedee


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Not on witness 8, but Crump was kicked out of courtroom today, because he is a potential witness.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like  [MENTION=44147]king.solomon[/MENTION] is *banned*...just found that out.  That was quick---he just got here.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2013)

Too many threads about the zimmerman trial....but you guys stay pretty much on track with your ONE thread which is a blessing...so...I think I will hang out in this ONE thread about this case instead of all the hopping around to the other ones.

Thanks guys!

Anywho.....I need to go back and read to catch up on THIS thread.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Looks like  [MENTION=44147]king.solomon[/MENTION] is *banned*...just found that out.  That was quick---he just got here.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



yes it does not add up 

as much of the states claims do not add up 

you will see testimony for example 

concerning the gun shot 

that between the marks on the hoodie 

and the entrance wound are

consistent with a person leaning over forward 

when the shot was fired as in

martin leaning over zimmerman 

i dont know how the state intends on getting around that


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like  [MENTION=44147]king.solomon[/MENTION] is *banned*...just found that out.  That was quick---he just got here.



bummer --LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yeah i knew that 

i have been reading some stuff on witness 8 i 

am not ready to share it 

i was just wondering if anyone else has seen anything unusual 

at this late date


----------



## Politico (Jun 25, 2013)

So mister store clerk. How tall are you? Were you that tall last year?

So Trayvon's friend. Did you watch tv and play PS3?

Mister operator dude. Can you tell us what that noise that no one else could figure out is on the call?

Your honor. Could you use your MIB flashy thing and make the jurors forget the audio they just heard?

I hope Zimmerman isn't paying that assclown.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

Many have questions regarding legal docs for this trial.

This thread is for posting evidence regarding the case.

Please feel free to add.

This is not a debate thread.

Please do not troll the thread.

If anyone is in search of a document  [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] will be more than happy to assist you...


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

While this is technically not a document Wiki does have a lot of information.

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a few:

*911 Call* (Audio)
View "Raw Audio - 911 Call - George Zimmerman" Audio at Mediaite.com

*911 Call* (Transcript)
Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police

*George Zimmerman Police Interrogation*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjRp-vIvTNg]George Zimmerman Sanford Police Interview [Lie Detector/Polygraph] (February 27, 2012) - YouTube[/ame]

*Zimmermans Account of what happened* (at the scene the day after the shooting)
Video shows George Zimmerman?s account of what happened the night of Trayvon Martin?s death  - NY Daily News

*Map of the Town Home Complex*
Interactive: Map of Trayvon Martin shooting death | MiamiHerald.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Too many threads about the zimmerman trial....but you guys stay pretty much on track with your ONE thread which is a blessing...so...I think I will hang out in this ONE thread about this case instead of all the hopping around to the other ones.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Anywho.....I need to go back and read to catch up on THIS thread.



Hi Gracie!  Long time no forum bump into.  I'm glad you're here.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

*George-Zimmerman-Medical-Report*

The day after the shooting.

George Zimmerman Medical Report


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

*The initial police report. Third page states Zimmerman received first aid.
*

Trayvon Martin Police Report


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

sherp said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I was talking about HLN - on the Jodi trial, they did a re-enactment of her doing a headstand in the interrogation room... because they're just that dum.

I saw yesterday, it started good, the defense has got the evidence based on what West said in opening.  I think he took some of the sting out of the prosecutions case coming up right behind him.  Of course, the prosecution doesn't have much of a case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

*8:30 Hearing Today*

Not 9.​


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Witness 8 is TM's GF????

See below.

If so, West said in opening she's taking the stand and based on what he said she's going to say, the defense is calling her or else they've got their angle on cross nailed.

George Zimmerman case: State reveals new letter from key witness in Trayvon Martin shooting - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcsyDdGoF20]POLICE VIDEO SHOWS GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SHORTLY AFTER TRAYVON MARTIN SHOOTING - YouTube[/ame]

Published on Mar 29, 2012 

Surveillance video footage of George Zimmerman being led from a police car shortly after he fatally shot teenager Trayvon Martin does not appear to show any injuries or bloodstains, but his attorney says the video is too grainy to be revealing.

The footage, obtained by ABC News on Wednesday, shows a handcuffed Zimmerman getting out of the police car unaided and walking into the police station where he was taken after the shooting in Sanford, Fla.

It was taken about four hours after the deadly incident. 

There are no visible signs of injuries to Zimmerman's head or blood on his clothes. However, he is wearing a red jacket, which could obscure blood stains.
Appearing on NBC's TODAY on Thursday, Zimmerman's attorney Craig Sonner described the video as "very grainy." He also pointed out that Zimmerman had been "cleaned-up" and received first aid in the four hours between the incident and Zimmerman's videotaped arrival at the police station.

Sonner has previously said that his client suffered a broken nose and a gash to his head during the altercation - 30 March 2012.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yes it is still premature for me to post 

from what i have been reading 

 if it turns out to be the case 

you will see real fireworks 

from my understanding the state 

does not know this information


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



This was huge yesterday for me, also the angle of the gun.  I didn't know about this but it corroborates the eyewitness testimony and sketch (witness 6 John Good).  I think this is the proverbial self defense nail.

Iffffff.................... the jurors can follow through and actually put that verdict out there, that's still going to be a hurdle.  But it only takes the 1 "no" and we're done here.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What did you hear about that?  Don't go all tease.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Witness 8 is TM's GF????
> 
> See below.
> 
> ...



Maybe this is why the defense is calling witness #8.  

George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel

Oh eM Gee, she is 19yo.
hmmmm...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

*zimmerman live*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

Prosecutor's evidence dump.
183 pages.
Enjoy!


State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Jose Bozo "weighed in" on yesterday's proceedings.

Is that dufus every going to go away.  Somehow now he's an "expert".


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]  you're totally ignoring me on witness 8!  What'd you hear?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i am really not trying to tease 

i am just trying to see if others know about this 

i got it from a crowd sourcing site 

that helps the defense


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Witness 8 is TM's GF????
> ...



I don't know what's going on with that and I wouldn't trust a thing she says a) she really young b) she's been under a tremendous amount of pressure from Crump, family, Al, you name it, about that call.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Don't make me go Scroogling.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohhhh This has something to do with them just deposing Crump about her.  Something came out.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



what if it turns out 

she is not the one on the phone at the time


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > mebelle60 said:
> ...



<zing>

They just deposed Crump on her, something happened there....

That winning the appeal on Crump possibly was a much bigger win than I thought.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



IF it wasn't her, then who was it? Couldn't she brought up on charges for lying and covering for someone else? If the state already knew this, couldn't the one(s) that knew also have charges filed against them?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

The defense talks too much.  I wish they would stfu.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The defense talks too much.  I wish they would stfu.



Of course you do.  That's no surprise.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The defense talks too much.  I wish they would stfu.
> ...



Theyare going to find hinm guilty and then I will say I told you so,  nanny, nanny, boo, boo.  Bookmarked.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And if Z is found not guilty, are you going to hand your azz over to  [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Hell yes.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't know that whole thing is going to be some drama.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I understand the nice thought behind the post, but please do bear in mind that there are some things in this world that Sunshine just doesn't want.  Snookie's ass would be one of them.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

From the Tweeter:

@ Tony 
 I have pulled all publc records on calls Zimmerman made, at least one of which resulted in arrest (DVD player stolen from Albertson's if I recall).

I have to do some major work production.  Will someone be in charge of summary?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The defense talks too much.  I wish they would stfu.



Those fucking punks. These assholes always talk too long.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> From the Tweeter:
> 
> @ Tony
> I have pulled all publc records on calls Zimmerman made, at least one of which resulted in arrest (DVD player stolen from Albertson's if I recall).
> ...



And, wonder of wonders!, he didn't go out and try to do the arrest himself, or shoot the perp!  WTF?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, I'm sorry, is this a prosecution witness?   

lol

got to go!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> From the Tweeter:
> 
> @ Tony
> I have pulled all publc records on calls Zimmerman made, at least one of which resulted in arrest (DVD player stolen from Albertson's if I recall).
> ...



I'm outta here too.  Got things to do, places to go, and people to see!


----------



## Jackson (Jun 25, 2013)

Yesterday I thought West was a doofus.  But today he is very effective!  He won with his cross!  Points for the Defense!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Me thinks the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

It's plain to see that Zimmerman does not follow the rules.

_You no a follow the rules, you a no a playa the game._


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> It's plain to see that Zimmerman does not follow the rules.
> 
> _You no a follow the rules, you a no a playa the game._


 

First, please state which "rules" of any consequence that Zimmerman broke.

Second, please state the Florida Statute says, if a person breaks a "rule" they can no longer defend their own life.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 25, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > It's plain to see that Zimmerman does not follow the rules.
> ...



Stoopie cannot answer intelligent questions.  It relies on its repertoire of irrationality, instead.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 25, 2013)

Just wondering, is that Sandra Bullock sitting back there?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

After looking at all the pictures of Zimmerman at the police station, GZ can be very thankful to himself that he got a fresh haircut...if had the amount of hair that he has today, you wouldnt see any injuries back there at all.

And who knows MSNBC would probably be still keeping up with the story...lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 25, 2013)

The worst fucking attorney I've ever seen! He should have been reprimanded by the judge for making such a mockery of a murder trial and he should have also been fired on the spot by George.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 25, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The worst fucking attorney I've ever seen! He should have been reprimanded by the judge for making such a mockery of a murder trial and he should have also been fired on the spot by George.



The lawyer did it for a reason, he had to have.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 25, 2013)

If it comes down to a jury making the decision of GZ's fate because one attourney was more charming, or one attourney told a bad joke, then we all are burdened with a fucked up justice system.


----------



## AmyNation (Jun 25, 2013)

Ha! I had to google as I'm not following the trail.


What was he thinking?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 25, 2013)

Probably the best attorney he could find to take the case... U know, under the circumstances.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



How old was #8 at the time of the shooting?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Shes 19 now, so 18 I presume.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

Witness for prosecutor changing testimony on the stand. Bahadoor (witness) has changed her story more than once. Defense is up to prove it.

This witness is being impeached on the stand. She's not coming across to me as being very bright.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Would that make her an adult with a child? 
I know,reaching...
I don't know Florida law though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

damn! Bahodoor just rolled her eyes at the defense. LOL

Apparently, she doesn't like being corrected in what she told detectives and in her deposition.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow! There were a lot of swolen lumps on Zimmerman's head. More than enough to make anyone fear for their life.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Witness for prosecutor changing testimony on the stand. Bahadoor (witness) has changed her story more than once. Defense is up to prove it.
> 
> This witness is being impeached on the stand. She's not coming across to me as being very bright.



She got her ass whipped.

Get her some KY


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Witness for prosecutor changing testimony on the stand. Bahadoor (witness) has changed her story more than once. Defense is up to prove it.
> ...



so highlights how did it go 

what with a impeachment 

details details


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Witness for prosecutor changing testimony on the stand. Bahadoor (witness) has changed her story more than once. Defense is up to prove it.
> ...



She said she met with TC for 45 minutes to the prosecution...she said that she was given a transcript of her testimony and that she read it back to him to make sure it was correct...in other words discussed her testimony.

Yet, when the defense asked her about it, she admits that her sister was in the room with her and this time says the only thing talked about was how comfortable they were and that they didnt talk about her testimony...huh? MOM even replied sarcastically..."for 45 minutes?".

Did I miss something here?  Did I get the dates screwed up?

MOM was shocked that sister was present for this and asked her again and she said they talked about "just how comfortable they were"...not good for the prosecution, IMO.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Technically, yes, but not if FL has the 4 year rule.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



This witness, Bahadoor, gave conflicting testimony on the stand today and also changed her story from what she told detectives originally, and again changed it in the deposition. She also told her sister something else entirely. She is now claiming she saw movement from left to right out her window, and also couldn't verify what she originally claimed she heard. M O'M mentioned her signing the petition online to prosecute M, liking that page, along with a page for M. She also was recorded in a video of some type to bring attention to this case, giving favor to the M family. She doesn't come across as being very bright to me - can say she answered many of M O'M's questions with an attitude.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



i missed out today 

--LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



If this is the best the state can do, they are in big trouble.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Dang it!

I got in late - on the CST girl, West has something he's getting at with the body, what is on the body where stuff was on the body, something like that.  He laid the foundation for it with her, he had the Perry Mason, heading somewhere voice on, there's something coming later with where the stuff was on the body or something like that.

On Ms. Bullshit - 1st State neighbor witness, she apparently didn't realize they record all your depos/statements and have transcripts <shocker>.  M'OM came into cross with his jugular voice on and proceeded to rip hers out.
1) got her to admit on stand this is the first time she said "running S to N" by her house, important because if there was running that direction it negates Z's "where" story.  M O'M had her read all her old transcripts "oh we just happen to have those!!" <Deer In The Headlights> from Ms. B.   Totally impeached her.  Then showed her the changedotstupidorg petition she signed, she participated in a video (during the protesting time) to "bring attention to it" and she liked the JFTM FB page.

M O'M wasted her, touchdown.

The Bernster tried to resurrect, but she had already admitted on stand today was the first day she said S to N.  Sit down Bernie.

Also, M O'M inadvertently tripped her up into saying she sat in state investigators office with her SISTER in the conversation. 

oopsie.

Defense 9
Angela Corey / State of Florida 0


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Just be patient, it takes me a minute to type your report.  lol

I missed the beginning forensics, but didn't note any points on the Tweeter for the state with that, just blah blah forensics, TM mom left courtroom, whatever her other name is that's there - ???? the stepmom I think had some major outbursts during forensic photo ops.

That's all I caught on them.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





No surprise.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



hope some of that comes out in video to review


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Lord...im trying to be objective, but how does the prosecution call this witness?...and why are they letting her sister sit in with her while discussing testimony?

Then why would she give two different accounts of what she discussed in that 45 minutes?  She did that within about 20 minutes of each other to both sides attorneys...wow!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't forget, this witness' sister is coming up soon. M O'M mentioned that to Bahadoor (the witness they just finished off with today). Who wants to bet that the defense has something on this one?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Hang on great youtube on that - a lawyer that's regular chatter on the clickorlando chat actually started a youtube.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Don't forget, this witness' sister is coming up soon. M O'M mentioned that to Bahadoor (the witness they just finished off with today). Who wants to bet that the defense has something on this one?



5 gets you 10 that the prosecution decides not to call her.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

This guy - he's in attendance on the feed every day, seems to be pretty with the program.

All trial videos and some of his commentary on his channel here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/HeartInSanFrancisco

Sorry I'm shorthand typing, daughter is NEEDY singing in my face to me.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Don't forget, this witness' sister is coming up soon. M O'M mentioned that to Bahadoor (the witness they just finished off with today). Who wants to bet that the defense has something on this one?



She admitted they were in there chatting up their testimony together

major NO NO.

The sis is going to take a big hit just like this hit.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I gave up being objective a while ago.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 25, 2013)

Watching bits and pieces of this today, but if I didn't know any better, I would think that the prosecution is a lawyer for the defense. It's amazing how this guy keeps his job.

He asks the evidence tech if she saw blood on the sidewalk then turns around and asked the next witness if it was raining soon after and the next witness says yes, it was raining.

Also, these witnesses are whack. The evidence tech was asked if she removed the blanket to take the picture of Martin and she says, "I don't remember". What the hell is that? Aren't these people supposed to document everything?

If Zimmerman is found guilty by the jury, it won't be because he is guilty but the jury is afraid of something else.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah....I can see it now.....

Days after the trial ends, the jurors are assembled for a press conference.....

Reporter: What was the most important testimony that led you to acquit Mr. Zimmerman?

Juror: It was that neighbor who testified on day 2.....she sure seemed to be wishy-washy!
          That did it for me!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Watching bits and pieces of this today, but if I didn't know any better, I would think that the prosecution is a lawyer for the defense. It's amazing how this guy keeps his job.
> 
> He asks the evidence tech if she saw blood on the sidewalk then turns around and asked the next witness if it was raining soon after and the next witness says yes, it was raining.
> 
> ...



I already pointed out much earlier that the state had no intention of prosecuting Zimmerman from the git go.  Why are you surprised.  The first thing he did was go in and prevent ANY possible allegation that there was a racial motivation.  I think I said, 'with a prosecution like that, you don't need a defense.'  Zimmerman did not break any laws.  It as abominable that so much money is being spent on this farce to pacify a few agitators.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Ya know dumbass, if you are going to try to pass yourself off as a connoisseur of literature, you really should avail yourself of some literature firt.  The word is 'methinks,' not 'me thinks.'  And you have the whole damn quote backward.  For your edification here is what you made a feeble attempt to pass off as scholarly knowledge:



> The quotation *"The lady doth protest too much, methinks."* comes from Shakespeare's Hamlet, Act III, scene II, where it is spoken by Queen Gertrude, Hamlet's mother.



The lady doth protest too much, methinks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And no, the lady does NOT protest too much.  The mere thought of your ass is repugnant. No one, and I mean no one could "protest too much."  So don't try to flatter yourself, you ignorant buffoon.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 25, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yeah....I can see it now.....
> 
> Days after the trial ends, the jurors are assembled for a press conference.....
> 
> ...



Hell - She is flat out lying. The neighbor across from her said they were on the ground when he came out & said he was calling the police. She said they were standing. She should go to jail for perjury. She discussed this case in private with other witness, family & prosecution. She invented their running direction out of thin air.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




That shakespeare cat was a real dummy...it should be "I think"...geez


----------



## sherp (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....I can see it now.....
> ...


While now being caught lying, no doubt she though it was a good idea when she did it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Who keeps screwing the goat in the other thread?

I'm staying here.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 25, 2013)

Did they cover the contents of Martins pockets? Coroner report list a red 7-Eleven lighter.

Trayvon had to go to 7-Eleven to get a lighter to smoke some weed. Tea & candy was not the objective of the 2 mile walk in the rain.


----------



## sherp (Jun 25, 2013)

What is Bernie doing carrying a glass door around with poor Martin's clothes in it? HLN in the face of all available  evidence still trying to maintain the narrative just as they tried with Jackson in Santa Maria. Does Jean know that Diane Diamond use to have her job and lost it by misstating the events in the trial? O'Mara West are just great professional lawyers.'


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Did they cover the contents of Martins pockets? Coroner report list a red 7-Eleven lighter.
> 
> Trayvon had to go to 7-Eleven to get a lighter to smoke some weed. Tea & candy was not the objective of the 2 mile walk in the rain.



Something about this is coming.... West laid the foundation for it today.

Not sure what it is yet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Did they cover the contents of Martins pockets? Coroner report list a red 7-Eleven lighter.
> 
> Trayvon had to go to 7-Eleven to get a lighter to smoke some weed. Tea & candy was not the objective of the 2 mile walk in the rain.



This might be coming up when it's the defense's turn. In cross with a crime scene tech today, defense was asking questions in regards to what happens to the items on M's body and how the police go about collecting them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Did they cover the contents of Martins pockets? Coroner report list a red 7-Eleven lighter.
> ...



!!! You were answering when I was. LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Did they cover the contents of Martins pockets? Coroner report list a red 7-Eleven lighter.
> ...




Im just throwing this out there, but its possible that Trayvon was planning on lighting the whole complex on fire...I mean whats the lighter for anyway?  GZ not only saved his own life but hundreds of others


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

sherp said:


> What is Bernie doing carrying a glass door around with poor Martin's clothes in it? HLN in the face of all available  evidence still trying to maintain the narrative just as they tried with Jackson in Santa Maria. Does Jean know that Diane Diamond use to have her job and lost it by misstating the events in the trial? O'Mara West are just great professional lawyers.'



I LOLed at that. And he did it for the defense.  Thanks for the visual aid Bernster.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

25caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > kissmy said:
> ...



Acquittal!

Medal!!


----------



## Jackson (Jun 25, 2013)

There was no lighter.  Martin was on his way to the Nursing Home to visit with the old people that he does most every night.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > It's plain to see that Zimmerman does not follow the rules.
> ...



The rules of the _Neighbor watch._

That's what one of the witnesses testified about today.  You are not supposed to follow or confront anyone you consider suspicious.  You are supposed to call 9-11, the *real police*.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 25, 2013)

Jackson said:


> There was no lighter.  Martin was on his way to the Nursing Home to visit with the old people that he does most every night.



Wow,  that['s heavy.  What a wonderful person he was.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 25, 2013)

OMG!  Bahadoor just said arms were flailing up & down. If you are standing & punching someone else who is standing your arms go horizontal. They only go up & down if you are punching someone laying on the ground.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> OMG!  Bahadoor just said arms were flailing up & down. If you are standing & punching someone else who is standing your arms go horizontal. They only go up & down if you are punching someone laying on the ground.



Are you just catching up?

LOL

Good drama today.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> OMG!  Bahadoor just said arms were flailing up & down. If you are standing & punching someone else who is standing your arms go horizontal. They only go up & down if you are punching someone laying on the ground.



Well, unless you're a girl.  I think girls may do the flailing up and down thing.  Boys, not so much.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Sorry for bringing this from another thread, but the other thread is since closed.

Of course they can offer him a deal. If there's a mistrial, they start the whole process over again. If that happens, the state can drop the case if they want. Even if they decide not to go through with another trial, they can always reverse their decision if they so choose, unless statute of limitations expire or if the defendant accepts a deal and complies with the agreed upon terms. They can even retry him and alter the charges. It's basically a Mulligan. And of course, they can offer him a deal.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  Bahadoor just said arms were flailing up & down. If you are standing & punching someone else who is standing your arms go horizontal. They only go up & down if you are punching someone laying on the ground.
> ...



Yes, watching replay.

Sounds like police rolled Martin's body away from sidewalk.

Zimmerman said Martin said "you got me" after he was shot & got up. He likely grabbed his chest as he went down. His arms under his chest is consistent with that.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zimmerman said Martin said "you got me" after he was shot & got up. He likely grabbed his chest as he went down. His arms under his chest is consistent with that.



Zimmerman said he got on top of Martin after rolling him off and spread his hands out away from his body.  Martin was shot through the heart and the long, so the body placement is not consistent with what Zimmerman said he did.


>>>>


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Another good day for the Prosecution.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Did it close?

If y'all are going to come here, you have to play mostly nice.  None of that fuck you fuck you too shit.

I'll jump up and down and scream bloody murder if the Fact Thread is screwed up.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 25, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman said Martin said "you got me" after he was shot & got up. He likely grabbed his chest as he went down. His arms under his chest is consistent with that.
> ...




Maybe someone can help clear up something I've been wondering about for awhile.  Zimmerman says he got on top of him and spread his hands out (and I believe he was face down).  The responding officers attempted CPR which means they turned the body over.

When was the photograph taken showing the body face down with hands under the chest?  The answer I probably out there, I just haven't heard it.


"Prosecutors in the George Zimmerman second-degree-murder trial showed jurors a photo of Trayvon in that position Tuesday. Then they showed several more photos of his body."​

George Zimmerman trial: Testimony continues today in Trayvon Martin shooting - OrlandoSentinel.com


>>>>


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone keeps screwing the goat in the other thread.
*
NO GOAT SCREWING HERE!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





I read some of the other thread and decided it wasn't worth my time. Not many people on there were going by facts and evidence. Who wants to read or participate in something where people are putting each other down and having a 4-letter word war?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



If I remember correctly, the state's witness (crime scene tech on stand today) said she took that photograph when she arrived at the scene.


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

This is getting good.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> This is getting good.



ONLY the most pitiably ignorant still imagine that the case has anything to do with "stand your ground."

It really never did.

It certainly does not now.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Now this is an EXCELLENT question.  The photos shown in court show the body face down with arms by the side.  So did they take pictures before trying to revive him?  

I also saw another picture in court with Trayvon laying straight up, which I would have to assume was after the officer tried to revive him.  The disturbing part is the other picture...It suggests someone was snapping pictures instead of trying to revive him.

So who took the first picture and at what time?  Sorry WW...Im asking the same question...lol.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...




She would have arrived after the patrolmen who attempted CPR.  During my last qual cycle the individual had to be on their back for that.  



>>>>>


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmerman's 911 call history

George Zimmerman's 911 Call History


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 25, 2013)

A few more days as devastating to the prosecution as today was and the defense won't have to put on their case.  It is already being done for them.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



And Zimmerman's what . . . just standing there, pointing a gun and listening for a bit?  Makes no sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 25, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Which is why I'm wondering where the defense is going to go with their line of questioning when it's their turn. Did the police roll M over to take photos showing how he was based on some of the witness statements OR did the man that took the photo of Z's head also take a picture of M laying on the ground before the cops arrived?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Correct....makes no sense...but if its Zimmerman screaming it shows he is defending himself after yelling for help...prosecution doesnt want that, so they have to make it like it could be either/or.  

IMO...prosecution is going about it all wrong, but who the hell am I?  lol.

The prosecution could get Zimmerman convicted.  1) lesser charge of manslaughter; 2) Go after the police interrogation where GZ admits reaching for something just before being punched. 3)  Put GZ on trial with his tapes...make it to where he has to testify to defend himself.

Playing the race card is easily refuted....trying to prove that GZ was the aggressor cannot be proven unless following someone while on the phone with 911 is a crime...cant be proven so get outta there and rip the interrogation tapes to shreds.  But thats me.


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

This is getting good.  Great choice Zimmerman.  All that money you recieved by your "supporters" and this is the best you could do?  

Oh yeah, I forgot, you and your girlfriend spent most of money, didncha.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Not everyone is qualified to do CPR, and even those who are do not if there is a large amount of blood involved unless they have the proper barrier protection.  First responders like paramedics would try to revive him.  Members of the press would not try to revive him.  And no one other than the medical people called to the scene, and maybe the police if they are trained, are obligated to try.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...





> Voiceprint identification can be defined as a combination of both aural (listening) and spectrographic (instrumental) comparison of one or more known voices with an unknown voice for the purpose of identification or elimination. Developed by Bell Laboratories in the late 1940s for military intelligence purposes, the modern-day forensic utilization of the technique did not start until the late 1960s following its adoption by the Michigan State Police. From 1967 until the present, more than 5,000 law enforcement related voice identification cases have been processed by certified voiceprint examiners.
> 
> Voice identification has been used in a variety of criminal cases, including murder, rape, extortion, drug smuggling, wagering-gambling investigations, political corruption, money-laundering, tax evasion, burglary, bomb threats, terrorist activities and organized crime activities. It is part of a larger forensic role known as acoustic analyses, which involves tape filtering and enhancement, tape authentication, gunshot acoustics, reconstruction of conversations and the analysis of any other questioned acoustic event.



Voiceprint Identification - Voice Identification expert article by Steve Cain, Lonnie Smrkovski and Mindy Wilson


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmerman's written statement night of the shooting

Zimmeman Written Statement 0226 0620


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I don't know this but the foundation started being laid today.  They are going somewhere with this and it is important.


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

longknife said:


> Posted by Andrew Branca    Sunday, June 23, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i somewhat agree, but whats the alternative?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

The state's case is going down in flames!


http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/06/zimmerman-trial-day-2-analysis-of-states-witnesses

_
Today can only be characterized as an utter debacle for the prosecution in Florida v. Zimmerman. Besides the testimony of a couple of highly professional law enforcement witnesses, the testimony of the the other State witnesses ranged from signing George Zimmermans praises, to acknowledging the utility of following a suspicious person from a distance, to being utterly discredited by razor sharp cross-examination of the defense.

   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .

Wendy Dorival, Sanford Police Department, Neighborhood Watch Program

Ms. Dorival works for the Sanford Police Department and played a major role in coordinating with George Zimmerman to establish the Neighborhood Watch Program at the Retreat at Twin Lakes community. Her role is to instruct the residents on how the NWP works, and provide guide lines on its operation.
Screen Shot 2013-06-25 at 10.28.46 AM

State witness, Ms. Dorival, NWP coordinator

Recall that one of the key elements of the States theory of the case is that Zimmerman is a wannabe cop who took the law into his own hands. The expectation was that this witness would define the limited scope of the NWP, and the State could then illustrate how Zimmerman had aggressively over-stepped these limitations in profiling and following Martin.

Accordingly, the State started asking Dorival about whether NWP participants are advised to follow and confront suspicious persons, and she affirmed that the participants were merely supposed to be the eyes and ears of the community and that actual enforcement should be left to the police. If they saw a crime they should call 911, if they saw merely suspicious behavior they should call the provided non-emergency number.

Defense Attorney West

He asked if she had any personal knowledge of the drivers behind Twin Lakes starting a NWP,. Dorival confirmed that she had checked with the Sanford Police Departments crime statistics and confirmed that there had been a spike in robberies and that the neighborhoods concerns about crime were genuine. She was also aware of the recent home invasion.

He then explored her experience interacting with George Zimmerman. Was he polite, courteous, respectful, he asked?

Oh, yes, Dorival answered. Every time.

That was the first indication that this witness might spin against the States interestsand an eruption of confirmatory testimony was about to emerge.

Dorival naturally thought it was great that Zimmerman wanted to start a NWP. Indeed, so committed was she herself to the NWP initiative that she took the lead at the Sanford PD even though it wasnt really her day job there.

Further, she thought it was great that Zimmerman was pursuing a degree in criminal justice. In fact, she had been so impressed with him that she had tried to recruit him for the Sanford PDs Citizen on Patrol program.

Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?

It turns out that its a program in which the Sanford Police Department would provide Zimmerman with a civilianized patrol car and a uniform of sorts, and provide additional training that would allow him to effectively conduct patrols of his neighborhood. In contrast, the NWP program was far less pro-active, involving only observation and reporting.

Surely the Zimmerman described by the State as a wannabe cop seeking to take the law into his own hands and profile and chase unfamiliar black boys would fairly leap at such an opportunity. It was as close to being a police officer as Zimmerman was ever likely to get, the chance of a life time.

Zimmerman declined the opportunity.

This did not, however, spoil Dorivals respect for Zimmerman. When asked by West if there was anything about Zimmermans demeanor that raised any red flags for her, she answered in the negative. George, she said, struck her as very professional, perhaps a little meek, but a man who was really committed to making his community better.​_


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

king.solomon said:


> Remember the OJ Trial?
> 
> How would it have looked if not one white person was on the jury?
> 
> Just asking.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...




The second officer (as a first responder) on the scene attempted to revive Martin and the indication is he attempted CPR.



>>>>


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

The prosecution is hammering itself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The rules of the _Neighbor watch._
> 
> That's what one of the witnesses testified about today.  You are not supposed to follow or confront anyone you consider suspicious.  You are supposed to call 9-11, the *real police*.



Zimmeman Written Statement 0226 0620

Nookie fail...and I am left wanting...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  Bahadoor just said arms were flailing up & down. If you are standing & punching someone else who is standing your arms go horizontal. They only go up & down if you are punching someone laying on the ground.
> ...



Hey, now.  THIS girl knows how to throw a freaking punch correctly.


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.  

Damn, I hope there is a guilty verdict.  Then, wait for the excuses by the right.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

*Zimmerman Injuries*
Trayvon Martin's 'Drugs,' George Zimmerman's Injuries, and Other Stuff That Doesn't Change Anything


----------



## FireFly (Jun 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Wow! There were a lot of swolen lumps on Zimmerman's head. More than enough to make anyone fear for their life.



All the defense has to do is ask jurors *"How many times would you allow someone to slam your head before fear sever injury or death?"*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

He'll walk.  Nobody cares about murder in this country .  Just more political fodder.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> 
> Damn, I hope there is a guilty verdict.  Then, wait for the excuses by the right.



Why not wait until all the facts get laid on the table, or are you just out for a good ol' lynchin'?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


lip touching lips, no time for a guard, breathing life, hot lead.  Guy told us the story.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> POLICE VIDEO SHOWS GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SHORTLY AFTER TRAYVON MARTIN SHOOTING - YouTube
> 
> Published on Mar 29, 2012
> 
> ...





> Possible broben nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How Do I Know if my Nose is Broken? Doctor Answers, Tips


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting Zona will say with satisfaction that it was a result of the unjust verdict.

The facts of the case have been obvious to anyone paying attention who had a modicum of knowledge.  Zimmerman was justified in his shooting under the law.  That's why the police let him go home that night.  Only the racist brain dead on this site ad elsewhere who have a pre-arranged script in mind think otherwise.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yup he killed a negro minor and he'll get to walk on a technicality.  Hooray for America!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



And they are laboring under the mistaken notion that the prosecutors actually WANT to prosecute this case.  The don't.  They never did.  DUH!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Negged!


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That technicality would be????

Let's not mention the pics of Zimmermans face and head.....we can throw that out because of Photoshop, right?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> 
> Damn, I hope there is a guilty verdict.  Then, wait for the excuses by the right.



Negged!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



For the grossly ignorant self defense is a technicality.  Like the Second Amendment.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Um, he did it to himself to make it look good.  Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## nitroz (Jun 25, 2013)

Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Correct...but how is the picture person getting there and snapping photos before the first responders get there?

I would like to think that anyone who has to respond to a crime scene regardless if they are first responders or not would know how to give CPR...its not rocket science...I learned it when I was 12.

Oh im sorry...I just take pictures...you'll just have to die unless those damn paramedics get here quickly...in the meantime snap snap...flash flash...lol.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks sunshine!!!  If only you could pos rep Zimmerman!  He's a modern Thomas Jefferson!  Ben Franklin!  Murder without consequence!  Go America!

Should've saved your neg for this one dumbass.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> *George-Zimmerman-Medical-Report*
> 
> The day after the shooting.
> 
> George Zimmerman Medical Report



 [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]    Read GZ's medical report. 



Sarah G said:


> Published on Mar 29, 2012
> 
> Surveillance video footage of George Zimmerman being led from a police car shortly after he fatally shot teenager Trayvon Martin does not appear to show any injuries or bloodstains, but his attorney says the video is too grainy to be revealing.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> 
> Damn, I hope there is a guilty verdict.  Then, wait for the excuses by the right.



negged.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?



I think everyone would agree that fell flat.....but that wasn't the facts to what happened that night, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?



Hows that fraud of a witness going for the prosecution?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Thanks sunshine!!!  If only you could pos rep Zimmerman!  He's a modern Thomas Jefferson!  Ben Franklin!  Murder without consequence!  Go America!
> 
> Should've saved your neg for this one dumbass.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2013)

EXCELLENT thread, Mebelle!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I was in and out until CST so I don't know who showed the photos, but the witness that took the bloody nose photo immediately after?  Was it a responder who took them or no?


----------



## nitroz (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



Careful with those negs, sunshine.

Don't they take away your rep ability if you do more than one within 48 hours?


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



OH really liar?  Really?  Did you neg me????  Didya?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry bout that,


1. OJ murdered those people, Zim was protecting himself, there is a difference.
2. OJ is a rich sob, who could charm a snake out of its skin.
3. Zim is guilty of no murder, and to claim he murdered this Martin kid is plain stupidity, its an assumption.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

What did we learn today. Zimmerman is a nice guy at his wannabe cop meetings(many said the KKK leaders were nice guys). Zimmerman has shaving bumps on his head. Liking something on Facebook means you agree. (I guess that make me a money making millionaire)


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Can't you read?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Thanks sunshine!!!  If only you could pos rep Zimmerman!  He's a modern Thomas Jefferson!  Ben Franklin!  Murder without consequence!  Go America!
> 
> Should've saved your neg for this one dumbass.



I saved my neg just for this moment, Sunshine and I get it on every night.


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



Are you this dense?  Wow.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure she's drunk bro


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Zona has his rep turned off.  The only way to give them to him is on the open forum.   

He apparently can't tolerate rejection.  LOL


----------



## nitroz (Jun 25, 2013)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. OJ murdered those people, Zim was protecting himself, there is a difference.
> ...



Wether he did or did not, we won't know for sure until the jury reaches a verdict.
Hell, I don't even know if he is guilty for sure.

But if Zimmerman is found innocent, the illegal gun issue should definitely be addressed.


----------



## nitroz (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh, ok. Carry on~


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. OJ murdered those people, Zim was protecting himself, there is a difference.
> ...



Why wont the defenders of Zimmerman say the same thing they said to me...why not wait for a trial.

(But keep in mind, I said "if found guilty".


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The technicality is that Zimmerman didn't commit a crime, silly!

Stupid technicalities, ruin a good lynching and all...


----------



## Duped (Jun 25, 2013)

If anyone bangs anyone elses head on the concrete who has a gun - you know the rest. Zimmerman was excoriated, and convicted by all the racist blacks immediately. If Zimmerman walks, and riots ensue. Any blood spilled as a result should be on the hands of irresponsible racist assholes like Sharpton, and Jackson!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



This is America!!!  We can kill anybody if it's just an accident!!!  Ben Franklin said so!!!  I think...


----------



## Zona (Jun 25, 2013)

Duped said:


> If anyone bangs anyone elses head on the concrete who has a gun - you know the rest. Zimmerman was excoriated, and convicted by all the racist blacks immediately. If Zimmerman walks, and riots ensue. Any blood spilled as a result should be on the hands of irresponsible racist assholes like Sharpton, and Jackson!



and worse, Zimmerman.  YOu know, for killing an unarmed innocent kid.  (in my opion and hopefully the juries.)


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

They won't accept responsibility. They'll blame it on whitey..

What is going to surprise them will be the backlash they get from Hispanics, if they're stupid enough to try to burn down any but their OWN neighborhoods.

Hopefully, they will stay true to their roots and, yet again, just smash, burn, kill in their own little piece of heaven.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting case for sure.  It is far too early to be making predictions at all about either side.

But trolls like bripat will troll.  That's what they do.

I will trust the jury on this one.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



It wasn't an accident.
Just so you know. Jump on someone, you might die. Food for thought.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I suppose in the best of all possible worlds everyone would be trained in CPR, but they are not.  When I was working there was not two ways about it.  You were certified or you didn't work.  If you valued your job and your paycheck you didn't let that certification expire.  If you do CPR and you are not certified you can be cleaned out.  Good Samaritan laws usually only cover doctors and nurses, and even in that they are held to the 'reasonable person' standard.  Personally, I would not want to do CPR on a person who had been shot.  If you do CPR on a person who is actively bleeding and cause further bleeding you can actually kill them if they are not already dead.  Even though I am still licensed, I would just do palliative care at the scene and wait for the guys with the equipment.   And remember there IS a tort claim for 'wrongful life' if you save the life of someone who doesn't want to be saved.  

I am sure they know where they got the pic.  But, people who get to a place first are not always the official 'first responders' and they will often 'contaminate' the scene by doing things like moving the body.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Not sure what you are referring to, but the neighbor that made the infamous 911 call took pictures of GZ within 3 minutes of the incident.

The photos we are referring to are the actual crime scene photos...the one causing the questions is the picture of Trayvons body face down and arms to the side.  This had to be taken before CPR was administered, so why is this person snapping pictures before CPR is administered and how is that person getting to the crime scene before a fist responder?  For Gods sake...the police were already enroute with a head start...lol.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



If someone is spying and stalking you avoid them and send them flowers!!!  It's the American thing to do!!!

Right Kosh?  Do you support NSA spying too?  I bet you don't!  And I bet you don't see any connection between the two either!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

_Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?

It turns out that its a program in which the Sanford Police Department  would provide Zimmerman with a civilianized patrol car and a uniform of  sorts, and provide additional training that would allow him to  effectively conduct patrols of his neighborhood. In contrast, the NWP  program was far less pro-active, involving only observation and  reporting.

Surely the Zimmerman described by the State as a wannabe cop seeking  to take the law into his own hands and profile and chase  unfamiliar black boys would fairly leap at such an opportunity. It was  as close to being a police officer as Zimmerman was ever likely to get,  the chance of a life time.

Zimmerman declined the opportunity.


_​This is absolutely DEVASTATING to the prosecutions case and to Zimmerman's detractors.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

A great thread!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> They won't accept responsibility. They'll blame it on whitey..
> 
> What is going to surprise them will be the backlash they get from Hispanics, if they're stupid enough to try to burn down any but their OWN neighborhoods.
> 
> Hopefully, they will stay true to their roots and, yet again, just smash, burn, kill in their own little piece of heaven.



If they burn down their OWN neighborhoods, Obama will just give them bigger and better ones, dontcha know.  He has already strutted out on this one.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Well if that's where they want to be that's on them, I guess. I'm happy in my little relatively unpopulated corner of the world.

I like it just fine.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

I think we should just give them Chicago and NYC>.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Ignorant people do have a tendency to contaminate crime scenes.  That is why they make that yellow tape to put around it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Only the reactionaries will riot, no one else, if the verdict goes against them.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


I just take you at your word.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> 
> It turns out that its a program in which the Sanford Police Department  would provide Zimmerman with a civilianized patrol car and a uniform of  sorts, and provide additional training that would allow him to  effectively conduct patrols of his neighborhood. In contrast, the NWP  program was far less pro-active, involving only observation and  reporting.
> 
> ...



So, it sounds like Zimmerman preferred to remain an ignorant vigilante.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> 
> It turns out that its a program in which the Sanford Police Department  would provide Zimmerman with a civilianized patrol car and a uniform of  sorts, and provide additional training that would allow him to  effectively conduct patrols of his neighborhood. In contrast, the NWP  program was far less pro-active, involving only observation and  reporting.
> 
> ...



Damn right dude this child being pumped full of lead is great for America.  That'll teach us.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Only the reactionaries will riot, no one else, if the verdict goes against them.



Are you calling blacks "reactionaries"?

Racist scum!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Well if that's where they want to be that's on them, I guess. I'm happy in my little relatively unpopulated corner of the world.
> 
> I like it just fine.



Yeah, me too.  I am coming to like the quiet life in the woods!  I begrudge every trip I have to make to town.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

nitroz said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



What "illegal gun" issue would that be?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I think we should just give them Chicago and NYC>.



How about Chicago and NOLA.  NYC has too much culture to lose it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Only the reactionaries will riot, no one else, if the verdict goes against them.
> ...



There may be some black among the far right reactionaries, I guess.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> 
> Damn, I hope there is a guilty verdict.  Then, wait for the excuses by the right.



The right? What the fuck are you blabbering about?
Since you were a witness to the incident, why don't you tell us what happened so that you can provide some facts as to why you want Zimmerman to go to prison...
Man up.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> ...



Kind of pokes a big hole in the "wannabe cop" meme, doesn't it.

I has a sad for you.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> ...




You can choose to bury your head in the sand OldSchool,  but reality doesn't disappear just because you can't see it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should just give them Chicago and NYC>.
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

The left is convinced of the following truths:
1) Zimmerman was a wannabe cop out to kill someone.
2) Zimmerman was culpable because he followed Martin.
3) Zimmerman shot Martin because Martin was a black kid in a white neighborhood.
4) Zimmerman is motivated by racial hatred.

We will find none of these is true.  The jury will reach the fastest not guilty plea ever and lefty heads will explode.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



Shit....When a member of one of their PC Protected Classes is involved, libs suddenly forget about the rights of the accused to a speedy trial by a jury of their peers. That the trial be fair and absent of bias and guilt determined beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 25, 2013)

Gracie said:


> EXCELLENT thread, Mebelle!!





JakeStarkey said:


> A great thread!



Thanks!

Add to it!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



A dead minor shouldn't disappear just because people think irresponsible gun usage should be allowed in this country


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess these lefties on this board...including Jake think that Zimmerman has to prove his innocence.  Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


More food for thought...if you're walking between houses and casing houses in a neighborhood that has been suffering a wave of burglaries thefts and assaults, you might find yourself followed and questioned.

Yup. And if you jump the person following you, you might get killed.

Keep that in mind if you're going to roam around looking at people's houses at night.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> The left is convinced of the following truths:
> 1) Zimmerman was a wannabe cop out to kill someone.
> 2) Zimmerman was culpable because he followed Martin.
> 3) Zimmerman shot Martin because Martin was a black kid in a white neighborhood.
> ...



I'm only interested in the facts of that night - the profiling, stalking and murdering.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> I guess these lefties on this board...including Jake think that Zimmerman has to prove his innocence.  Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty?



They save that for obviously guilty Democratic politicians.

Libs are the biggest fucking hypocrites on the planet.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The left is convinced of the following truths:
> ...



Thanks for proving my case.  To you those are facts.  I laid out the whole scenario, right?  That is exactly what you believe, isn't it?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> The left is convinced of the following truths:
> 1) Zimmerman was a wannabe cop out to kill someone.
> 2) Zimmerman was culpable because he followed Martin.
> 3) Zimmerman shot Martin because Martin was a black kid in a white neighborhood.
> ...



A minor is dead because of Zimmerman.  If I accidentally kill someone crossing the street tomorrow I'm going to jail.  But Zimmerman is on a pedestal as a hero.  That is completely wrong.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Can you give us the all the facts that you have?  Maybe you should call up the DA and tell them that you have all the facts on this case.

Good grief....oh, and


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> I guess these lefties on this board...including Jake think that Zimmerman has to prove his innocence.  Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty?



You're dealing with a mob.

A mob doesn't believe in justice, or in reason, or in law.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The left is convinced of the following truths:
> ...



Do you understand the concept of "self defense"?


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The left is convinced of the following truths:
> ...


You truly sound like a nut right now.  You don't know squat on this case and yet, here you are spewing your idiocy for all of us to read.....pathetic, man.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Roaming the streets after dark?  That's malicious intent these days?  What a great country we live in


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Casing houses, acting strangely,  in a gated community in the middle of a crime wave.

And then jumping someone who dared to question him.

Our country is great, because we have the right to defend ourselves from attack.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



lol...ahh yes...the ole yellow tape.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Only the reactionaries will riot, no one else, if the verdict goes against them.
> ...



he blames everything on the tea party who burned down Watts and Los Angeles BTW


----------



## Duped (Jun 25, 2013)

When have blacks ever burned down anyone elses neighborhood  That's not how they roll. 
We need to get all the evidense, but if Martin was trying to bash zimmerman's head in, irregardless of anything else, he had the right to use deadly force.
Where's the outrage about blacks killing black kids  I'm sure a few hundred at least have died by the hands their soul brothers since Martin  This case is not important, and does not warrant media attention other than making a buck.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



A minor was killed right?  And it turns out the minor wasn't doing anything right?

Fuck you man.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


If Trevon was just "roaming the streets after dark", how in hell did Zimmerman get bloodied?  Don't answer that, it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



why did Martin follow  zimmerman to his car?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



He was doing a lot of things, including beating the shit out of his killer!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Let them put on their whole case. In fact, let the defense do so too.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



He got punched in the face and then killed a minor.  Should we give him a medal?


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Just how do you know the minor wasn't doing anything?  Were you there?

oh and stick your head up your ass and roll down a sidewalk, dumbfuck.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Do you understand the concept of self defense?  Second time I ask.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Who punched Zimmerman in the face if the "minor" wasn't doing anything, genius?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Getting murdered > beating the shit out of someone.

Especially when the "beating" is debatable and the child doing it was walking home.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Zimmerman provoked him, obviously.  Probably called him "******" too.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




I believe Ofc Smith (male) was the first one on the scene and he took Zimmerman into custody (nothing negative intended, it's SOP at a shooting crime scene) and placed him in the patrol car.  IIRC he snapped the picture with his cell phone.



>>>>


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.

They didn't, and he killed the little turd before the little turd killed him. That's why people carry guns.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



The wounds on Zimmerman are debatable? Did he fake them?

Do you understand the concept of self defense?  Third time.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



 Yes, that's it.  my bad


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yea if I get in a fight at a bar and break a guys nose then I get maybe a fine and community service.  If I get in a fight in a neighborhood and shoot someone and... OOPS... turns out it's a kid and THEY'RE DEAD, then I REALLY fucked up didn't I?

Maybe I'd get to go on Hannity after the acquittal


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He won't understand that....it was a "minor".  "Minors" never do anything to get in trouble.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


and you wonder why people say you are a racist.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



OK so your answer is No, you do not understand the concept of self defense.
Go review the whole issue before you post a single thing that shows you are totally ignorant of the legal basis of this case.  You just waste people's time otherwise.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I'll ask a second time, if Trevon wasn't doing anything wrong, how did Zimmerman get bloodied?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



First, there is no child involved. We are talking about a 17 year old teenager. Children arent allowed out after dark.

Second, it's difficult to walk home when you are on top of someone attacking them.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



No, I dont wonder at all.  People say that because they're stupid.  And likely racist themselves.  Like you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> I guess these lefties on this board...including Jake think that Zimmerman has to prove his innocence.  Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty?



Meister, go wash you mouth out for putting your words in it, not mine.

GZ is not guilty until proven guilty.

I think he is a thug, but even a thug gets the same protection of the law as you or me.

How interesting that you are now interested in the Rule of Law.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> 
> They didn't, and he killed the little turd before the little turd killed him. That's why people carry guns.



Let's take a look at what ACTUALLY happened instead of your wonderful speculation:

A minor is DEAD and... looks like Zimmerman gained some weight???  And that made it to Drudgereport???  Wtf is wrong with you people?!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It was just like a bar fight but without the bar.  Didnt you see his explanation?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Then what the heck was i getting paid for when I worked in the Juvenile Court?


----------



## Duped (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Minors are some of the deadliest people in the world. Beating your head against concrete is deadly. If he is found not guilty a medal sounds good to me.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Liberals look at being innocent as a "technicality."


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> ...



What does Zimmerman's weight have to do with it?
Look at the facts.  Zimmerman is innocent.
Why are you posting here wasting people's time instead of looking up what self defense means?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


We're all guilty, Bripat.  Its that white guilt thing.  Or White Hispanic guilt.  Or white hispanic with black grandfather.  Or something.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> ...



Yes a minor is dead, after he attacked a man with a gun.

It's called personal responsibility. It's something you can't avoid regardless of how much you might want to try. Actions have consequences. 

If you jump out of a plane without a parachute chances are you will be dead as well.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



As the old saying goes, 

"You can't fix stupid."

And that is what Martin was for attacking someone packing heat.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You have no idea who is to blame here, Avatar, so step off.

Let the trial take its course.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Thanks sunshine!!!  If only you could pos rep Zimmerman!  He's a modern Thomas Jefferson!  Ben Franklin!  Murder without consequence!  Go America!
> 
> Should've saved your neg for this one dumbass.



Learn the definition of murder, dipshit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



So says Jake, King of the Unsubstantiated Statement.
Your village called.  They want their idiot back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



in the movie 

The road to Perdition 

the daytime  job of one of the contract hit man 

was  photographer of the dead  

--LOL


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I guess these lefties on this board...including Jake think that Zimmerman has to prove his innocence.  Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty?
> ...



Always have been, jake.  
For the rest of your drivel "There may be some black among the far right reactionaries, I guess."  I just made an educated guess that you think he's guilty


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



There's an argument that makes some sense.  I still think there should be a consequence if you're actions result in the death of another.  I own 2 guns but I'm not about to walk around with them out on the street and go after people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> What did we learn today. Zimmerman is a nice guy at his wannabe cop meetings(many said the KKK leaders were nice guys). Zimmerman has shaving bumps on his head. Liking something on Facebook means you agree. (I guess that make me a money making millionaire)



Just now we learned that you're a dolt.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Your guess is wrong, and your education is minimal, obviously.  I think he is a thug, but I do not know if he is guilty.

You guys scream about liberty and attack the Rule of Law until you need it.

Step off, Meister.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



After that piss poor witness the prosecution called this afternoon? The one who got completely annihilated by O'Mara? I think Martin is to blame, purely since the prosecution tried to pass off a coached witness. You need to step off, and watch as Zimmerman gets acquitted of murder. There will be fragments of your cranium scattered from one end of this board to the other when he is. I can't wait to see that.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks sunshine!!!  If only you could pos rep Zimmerman!  He's a modern Thomas Jefferson!  Ben Franklin!  Murder without consequence!  Go America!
> ...



Definition of MURDER

1
: the crime of unlawfully killing a person especially with malice aforethought

Bring a gun to a fistfight?  Sounds like murder 

Dipshit


----------



## Duped (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


 There should be no consequence when you have not broken the law no matter who or how many die!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



So we are supposed to ignore what the witnesses said? Im all for the trial taking it's course. But it doesnt change the fact that the eye witnesses said Trayvon attacked Zimmerman. Doesn't change the fact that his injuries are consistant with being attacked. Doesn't change the fact that the forensics say the gun was fired from close range, consistant with Trayvon being on top.

So yeah, if you want to ignore all the evidence, we don't know what happened.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You continue to play the fool.  Either verdict will be fine, because I trust the jury to get it right.  Early innings, still.

Now a word of advice.  You are not very bright, and you truly do not get what a trial is about.  This is not a ball game.   A man's life is at stake because he took another man's life.  You should be rooting for the jury to get it right, not to fulfill your fantasies.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



several years ago i had to do cpr on someone 

there was around 20 other people present 

and not one knew how to do it 

or was too shocked to function 

i had to actually appoint someone to call 9-1-1


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Of course not. But when someone attacks you, it is your responsibility to defend yourself.


----------



## Duped (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Bring a gun to a fist fight  Sound like your a moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The evidence does not say why he attacked GZ.  If you were following someone and threatening that person, and he saw a gun in your waist band, he should attack you.

You will say that was not the case, but you don't know it.

That's the point.  Let the trial take its course.  You have had little to offer here so far that is sensible.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



self defense is not murder because self defense is lawful.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> ...



It appears the lynch mob meme that Zimmerman is a "wannabe cop" is total horseshit.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


   Yes, liberty.....something your willing to let go of by changing the Rule of Law.
Time for your sandbox, jake.  Not looking to good in this thread.

By the way....if I was you, I wouldn't talk about anyone's education, Jake....you certainly don't have any bragging rights....just saying


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> ...



It is great for America when thugs get pumped full of lead.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No either verdict will not be right. Because if they choose the wrong verdict Justice is denied.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You have none, Meister, is the point.  You are talking into the mirror.

Step off, and let the trial take its course.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



How is it horseshit?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> It is great for America when thugs get pumped full of lead.



No. That's actually quite tragic.

What's great for America is when thugs stop being thugs and instead learn to love others.

Redemption and reconciliation is good. Their death does nothing to benefit society.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Because he turned down the opportunity...it came out today in the trial.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Several reasons exist why GZ did not want to do the extra duty.

He was lazy.

He was busy and didn't have the time.

He did not want to be closely supervised.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oooh, a baseball analogy! The game can be won in the first inning. All you need is good pitching and a solid bullpen. They got it.

My fantasies huh? You must have not been watching the case, Jake. I saw a desperate prosecution, who may have a key piece of evidence annulled by the judge in the morning, I saw the prosecution's argument based on Zimmerman's character slowly falling apart. I'm way more educated than you, and I don't even have a degree. I am an autodidact, Jake. I make it a point to teach myself these things. Insult my intelligence all you wish, but you cannot rebut me. Ad hominem signals the death of an argument.

Your black and white summations are laughable. You are not even paying any attention to the subtle and yet obvious nuances of this case. I suggest you shut your face and be more objective, because it is clear you aren't. Call me Gameboy, call me a reactionary, call me whatever the hell you like. You. Are. Through.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Wrote this for the other thread...reposting it here...

First,  17 years old is a man...at 17 I was in a uniform at basic  training at Ft Dix, NJ...Alpha 4, leads the way - Alpha Company,  4th  platoon,  26th Infantry Regiment.


Second,  if you believe Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating his head  against the ground,  while Zimmerman was screaming for help,  the case  is over.

My best friend went to prison for the same...five years for beating a man's head on the ground after he was on the ground.

Third,  I've had my bell rung more than a few times...I remember one in  particular when I was hit so hard my vision went black...it went and it  came back in an instant...but it could have just as easily been lights  out.

You can feel like you could lose consciousness getting your head smashed  over and over and still have the presence of mind to defend yourself  before that line is crossed.

Fourth,  there are no witnesses to encounter,  Zimmerman could have said  anything,  Martin may not have given him a chance to say anything,  all  there will be is Zimmerman's word and zero refutation.

Last,  Zimmerman can't be expected to think clearly while he is under  attack and getting his head slammed into concrete,  or a rock or  whatever.

I've experienced shock,  and I wasn't injured or being assaulted at the  time...I'll link to the experience.  I wrote a post about it.

All Zimmerman has to prove is that he was in fear for his life.

That's it...we can say "I would have done this differently,  or that  differently"...we have the benefit of hindsight...we go in knowing the  outcome,  and I think we forget that sometimes.

When I look at Zimmerman's actions,  they seem to me to be reasonable.

Zimmerman didn't know Martin...for all he knew Martin was a murderer.   

He didn't have 200,000 hour of media background on Martin to weigh while  determining whether Martin was going to beat him to death.

He didn't know Martin's age,  his history...all he knew was he was  trying to protect his neighborhood and this guy who he already suspected  was on drugs and up to no good,  was slamming his head into the ground  repeatedly without any indication he was going to stop,  and no  assurances that help would get there before Zimmerman was dead,  and his  killer would escape...possibly with Zimmerman's gun!

In the same situation,  only knowing what Zimmerman knew at the time,  I can't say that I would not have made the same decision.

And that is the real bottom line.  In the same circumstances,  if you  truly believed your life was in eminent jeopardy,  would you make the  same decision?

.
.
.
.
..
EDIT --- Link to my post on the effects of shock...not my finest hour,  but an experience I will never forget.  Murder or Self-Defense​


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The left is convinced of the following truths:
> ...



Zimmerman didn't "accidentally" kill the thug. He defended himself.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Libturds don't believe you have the right to defend yourself against black thugs.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



He said he didn't want it...of course he didn't want to apply, no police department would hire a cop and wife beater. Like he had a chance.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 25, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The left is convinced of the following truths:
> ...



first you state you are interested only in the facts of the case. The trial has not even started yet. 
Then you state " the profiling, stalking and murdering"....That's a conclusion. 
A presumption. 
Of course a person such as yourself who sees color and ethnicity in everything, believes that if a person of color is arrested it is ONLY due to their race or ethnicity. 
How do you feel about Hispanics? Are they not minorities as well?


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





JakeStarkey said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I suggest you might want to do the same, sonny.
Poor attempt at a flame on your behalf, jake. Keep trying....maybe some day you'll learn not to spit into the wind.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

> I'm way more educated than you, and I don't even have a degree. I am an autodidact, Jake. I make it a point to teach myself these things. Insult my intelligence all you wish, but you cannot rebut me.



Controlled self discipline and a personality capable of reflection are necessary for successful self teaching.

TK has demonstrated clearly that he posses neither requirement.

Several times in the last few days he has looked foolish, very foolish.

One should stop and consider that.  An autodidact would do just that, but he won't.

Good night.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yes, we should.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmermans are not honorable people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I know what he did. He accidentally defended himself. GG Liberals, you lose.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



No, we believe kids should be able to walk to the store to get candy without having some wannabe cop stalk,attack and gun them down.


----------



## Meister (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You might want to Google what was said today, 420.  I really don't think you know the specifics, and of course, you comeback with something totally emotional for a response to my post.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Wasn't it a big talking point that he HAD applied to the police department?

Can't have it both ways...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > I'm way more educated than you, and I don't even have a degree. I am an autodidact, Jake. I make it a point to teach myself these things. Insult my intelligence all you wish, but you cannot rebut me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't even point those instances out on the same post. I suggest you learn to refute your slanderous claims. 

You need to stop while you are behind, Jake. Don't let the door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm way more educated than you, and I don't even have a degree. I am an autodidact, Jake. I make it a point to teach myself these things. Insult my intelligence all you wish, but you cannot rebut me.
> ...



You are blustering because you are caught out, and your reaction completely validates my point.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



What do you mean the trial has not even started yet?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Self defense is lawful, moron.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You had a point?

NEXT!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Second,  if you believe Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating his head  against the ground,  while Zimmerman was screaming for help,  the case  is over.



I don't believe that for a second.  Drawing a gun and shooting doesn't take that long


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> What did we learn today. Zimmerman is a nice guy at his wannabe cop meetings(many said the KKK leaders were nice guys). Zimmerman has shaving bumps on his head. Liking something on Facebook means you agree. (I guess that make me a money making millionaire)



the state lost the wannabe cop angle today 

--LOL

he was offered the chance and turned it down


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Are you fucking kidding me!!! The occupation of police officer sees some of the highest rates of spousal abuse. 
Of course that actually does not matter.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



  Now you are babbling.  Go to bed and get a good night's sleep.  This will all seem a bad dream in the morning.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > What did we learn today. Zimmerman is a nice guy at his wannabe cop meetings(many said the KKK leaders were nice guys). Zimmerman has shaving bumps on his head. Liking something on Facebook means you agree. (I guess that make me a money making millionaire)
> ...



he was asked to apply and he said no because no police department would hire a cop and wife beater.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > What did we learn today. Zimmerman is a nice guy at his wannabe cop meetings(many said the KKK leaders were nice guys). Zimmerman has shaving bumps on his head. Liking something on Facebook means you agree. (I guess that make me a money making millionaire)
> ...



Would an investigation resulted in the offer being withdrawn?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



And a lot of cops are let go.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Murder isn't.  The jury has 2 options:

Stalking and murder?  Or stalking and self-defense.  Either way Zimmerman is no hero and should serve as a lesson to any dumbasses that think they should go out on patrol without any authorization.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Who is babbling? You can't even argue any of my points, you just throw pointless jabs at me and run your mouth almost incessantly.. 

Argue the thread with me, or be on your way, troll.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

Missourian said:


> _Citizens on Patrol? asked West. Whats that?
> 
> It turns out that its a program in which the Sanford Police Department  would provide Zimmerman with a civilianized patrol car and a uniform of  sorts, and provide additional training that would allow him to  effectively conduct patrols of his neighborhood. In contrast, the NWP  program was far less pro-active, involving only observation and  reporting.
> 
> ...



puts an end to the wannabe cop talk


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



He didn't have to apply, numskull.  They offered it to him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Second,  if you believe Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating his head  against the ground,  while Zimmerman was screaming for help,  the case  is over.
> ...



So despite the eye witnesses, the forensics showing he was shot at close range, and the injuries to his person, you are going to conclude that Martin wasn't on top of Zimmerman beaing his head against the ground?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Assume:

Makes an ASS out of U and ME. Keep thinking that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

> Now you are babbling.  Go to bed and get a good night's sleep.  This will all seem a bad dream in the morning.





> Who is babbling? You can't even argue any of my points, just throwing pointless jabs at me.



You reveal a lack of self discipline and an inability to reflect on the nature of discussion.  Your assumptions today underline both points.

Stay on topic, please.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



There is no stalking involved.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

> There is no stalking involved.


  Only the judge and jury, not you, will decide that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > There is no stalking involved.
> 
> 
> Only the judge and jury, not you, will decide that.



Yes. Heaven forbid any of us use our brains and look at the evidence or the law.

A person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person commits the offense of stalking, a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in 

That's the Florida statute. following someone doesn't count.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

If there was he would have been charged.

It's just another pretend crime that the lefty loons have piled on the man who dared to actually defend himself.

They're such chicken shit yellow bellies they think that anyone who actually stands up to an aggressor should be jailed. They see them as a threat.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > There is no stalking involved.
> 
> 
> Only the judge and jury, not you, will decide that.



You moron, he hasn't been charged with stalking.

So. No. Stalking. Involved.

Pretentious asswipe. Stay on topic, troll.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > There is no stalking involved.
> ...



We are mere observers, Avatar.  Yes, we have opinions and assumptions.  But that is all.  "Stalking" does not need to be a charge but can be a behavior adduced to lead credence to the prosecution's charges.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Anyone that has children and does not know CPR or just basic first aid should have their kids taken away...not really, but you know what I mean.

If for nothing else you learn it in case your kids need you one day and youre not standing there going, duh!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





> A person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person commits the offense of stalking, a misdemeanor of the first degree,



That's the Florida Statute on Stalking. No one is even alleging that Zimmerman did that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Now you are babbling.  Go to bed and get a good night's sleep.  This will all seem a bad dream in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? You haven't even engaged me on the topic!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I've never disputed any of those things.  My problem with this whole thing is that Zimmerman made a really stupid move and someone is dead because of it.  He shouldn't get to walk because of a technicality.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmerman has a shady past.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You cut the full quote which negates your legal definition.  Let me help you.

"We are mere observers, Avatar. Yes, we have opinions and assumptions. But that is all. *"Stalking" does not need to be a charge but can be a behavior adduced to lead credence to the prosecution's charges."*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Define stupid:

As either Zimmerman stalking Martin

-OR-

As either Martin attacking someone who was armed.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

What's the technicality, again?

THAT HE DIDN'T COMMIT A CRIME.

People don't go to prison for doing things you don't like. They go to prison for COMMITTING A CRIME. Like Trayvon did, when he attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Self defense isn't a technicality. It's a natural right. It's one of the fundamental laws of nature that we have the right to defend ourselves.

No one should be punished for exercising their natural rights.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Now you are babbling.  Go to bed and get a good night's sleep.  This will all seem a bad dream in the morning.
> ...



The fact that you are now trolling and babbling on demonstrates that you cannot discuss the topic.  First note of your trolling.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



haHA!  Out of you _AND_ me!  Tis a crazy game we play Mr. Kormac!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh jeez. Jake you really are reaching for straws aren't you? How can I discuss a topic with you when you are too busy attacking my intelligence and character?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> 
> They didn't, and he killed the little turd before the little turd killed him. That's why people carry guns.



People carry guns for many reasons.  In this case, because he thought he was Wyatt Earp.

We understand that he's allowed to carry a gun.  It's not often self defense, however, in a chosen confrontation with an unarmed teenager.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Lool, I don't assume, I watch the trial. I don't know about you, buddy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So now the judge and jury can find that he was stalking Trayvon despite the fact that the Florida statute does not support that claim and the fact that the Prosecution isn't even alleging that happened?

No stalking happened. There is no evidence to support that it did. If a judge or a jury presumed that it did happen, they would be legally incorrect.

I quoted the elements of the statute. The Punishment for the charge is irrelevant to the conversation so I didn't quote those.

Tell me, how can someone _repeatedly_ follow, harass, or cyberstalk someone they just saw for the first time?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Don't you see the slippery slope that leads down?  A guy kills an unarmed minor because of self-defense...  what constitutes self-defense?  I don't know if I want that being defined by the states.  I wouldn't want to raise my kids in a state like that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> ...



How does someone choose a confrontation when the other person jumps you from behind?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I watch the trial too.  Both sides are assuming and both feel they're in the right.  I'll be sad if the jury says otherwise and so will you.  But I stand behind what my heart tells me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



They tried to prove it with Bahadoor, but she lied through her teeth and added to her testimony, saying she "heard movement going from left to right." That would have worked, and played right into the prosecution's hands, except for the fact she didn't mention "left or right" in any of her depositions. It calls the credibility of the prosecution into question when they summon a biased witness to the stand. 

She signed a petition supporting the indictment of Zimmerman for killing Martin, then liked and shared it on her Facebook page. That had to be a very devastating moment for the prosecution.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

There's a slippery slope to self defense?

That's insane. He is saying nobody should defend themselves.


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

Zimmerman had a broken nose, two black eyes, and several lacerations on the back of his head.  

The question is if he acted in self defense.  

Trayvon had bruises on his knuckles and and a gun shot wound.  

Sounds like self defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



That's all I ask of anyone to do. At least you aren't jumping all over the place.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Im fairly certain every state allows self defense as a justification defense. You seriously want to raise your children in a state where you don't have the right to protect them or yourself from the threat of serious bodily injury or worse?

As a father, it's my responsibility to be prepared to defend my family.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



a coached witness 

try two coached witnesses 

she said during trial today that she and her sister discussed the case 

and sat in on some meetings and depo

to that omara said we will get to that witness soon enough


----------



## Missourian (Jun 25, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> ...




If Martin attacked him,  he has the right to defend himself.

We can Monday Morning Quarterback his decision,  with every fact conveniently laid out and weeks to ponder them...but Zimmerman didn't have that luxury.

If Martin attacked Zimmerman,  all Zimmerman has to prove is that he was reasonably in fear for his life.

If Martin was beating Zimmerman's head against a hard surface,  and Zimmerman was yelling for help...that threshold has been met.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Besides which, people HAVE A RIGHT to confront other people, if they think the other person is up to no good. I have a right to ask a suspicious person in my neighborhood "What are you doing?" or even "Where do you live?"

They don't have to answer, that's their right.

But they don't have the right to physically attack me because I asked. And that's what Martin did. When he did that, it doesn't matter whether or not Zimmerman initially sought contact...Zimmerman still had a right to defend himself.


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

BTW Spike Lee settled out of court for an unknown amount to the family of the address he tweeted, while the Black Panthers had a bounty on his head that federal officials DID NOTHING ABOUT, that were supposedly of the Zimmerman family.  

The media reported on this story during sweeps week and manipulated and blatantly lied about the facts of this case.  They purposely incited racial hatred.  An NBC producer was fired for his actions.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I don't know.  I've never followed someone.  Nor have I ever been followed.  Both people were stupid but only one person KILLED the other.  I'm not okay with that.  I don't think Zimmerman should get the death penalty but if he gets to walk free after this then that's a damn shame.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Google said:


> Zimmerman had a broken nose, two black eyes, and several lacerations on the back of his head.
> 
> The question is if he acted in self defense.
> 
> ...



That's certainly what the DA's office and the cops thought.

But hey, sarhag, jakey and the dude who thinks that self defense should be illegal know better.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



There is no evidence of that.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



So you think that people who defend themselves should go to prison.

Really.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I don't want my kids finding themselves in a questionable situation, getting stabbed or shot and god-forbid dying, and then have to watch as the killer gets a slap on the wrist and walks away from it.  My family will never get to walk away from it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

The schools in this country laguish under the same code of ignorance....

If you're being bullied, and you turn on the bully and kick his ass...guess who's in trouble?

That's right. You. Because you should just take your whuppin and do nothing about it. And if you do defend yourself, you should have the decency to lose the fight. Or else.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 25, 2013)

Why didn't Zimmerman announce who he was?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 25, 2013)

How bout a warning shot LOL? 8 years!


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

If Obama had a son he'd look like this man...

[ame=http://youtu.be/elzN-4R4HnA]Nanny Cam Catches Crook Breaking Into Home, Brutally Beating Mom In Front Of Daughter - New Jersey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



How is it a shame for him to walk free when he hasnt committed a crime?

If Trayvon died in a car accident with Zimmerman, that wouldn't necessarily be a crime either. Should he go to jail for it?

Im sorry but I don't see how you can possibly punish someone for defending themselves.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



What happens when your kid is walking down the street, headed to the ballpark,  and a van pulls over and a guy gets out and grabs him?

Would you feel okay about your kid cracking him on the head?

Or do you maintain that your child should just allow himself to be bundled into the van?

Or...do you maintain that in the spirit of a *fair fight* your child throw his bat down and just put up his dukes, like a good honorable victim should?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Except the wounds on Zimmerman, Trayvons bruised knuckes, the eye witnesses etc.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Then teach your children not to attack people.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

Old School is telling us that he thinks that people who think differently than he does should be thrown in jail, regardless of whether or not they've committed a crime.

He couldn't have said it any clearer.


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> The schools in this country laguish under the same code of ignorance....
> 
> If you're being bullied, and you turn on the bully and kick his ass...guess who's in trouble?
> 
> That's right. You. Because you should just take your whuppin and do nothing about it. And if you do defend yourself, you should have the decency to lose the fight. Or else.



I'm 28 and it is crazy how much things have changed.  While I was in elementary school I got into two fist fights, both resulted in bloody noses and lips.  Each I was suspended for a few days. 

I have a little brother 8 years younger, he got into a fight and the Sheriffs arrested them both and served a few days in YDC and probation for months.  

I think it is bizarre.  It used to be boys being boys, now it is boys being criminals.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Excessive force.  Martin wasn't the one walking around with a gun.  Zimmerman was.  If both were at fault for starting the situation only _one_ is at fault for finishing it.  And he should try his best to atone for what he did.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman announce who he was?



The same reason most people who are walking back to their car don't announce who they are. He isn't insane.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

No it's NOT excessive, if he was down on the ground getting the shit knocked out of him...which is exactly what was happening.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> How bout a warning shot LOL? 8 years!



So you'd prefer he fire randomly and possibly kill or injury a completely random stranger instead of the person on top of him beating him?


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Well, raise your damn kids right.  I'm going to pray you don't have any.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Let's forget for a second that this ridiculous scenario is nothing at all like the one the Zimmerman trial is about... so I can have fun with this metaphor 

I'd be COMPLETELY okay with my kid cracking the attacker on the head.  But I wouldn't defend the attacker if he then shot and killed him of course.    Grown ups should know better than that


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

The question is when Zimmerman is found not guilty, will there be race riots?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

See, we have all these people pissing and moaning who have NEVER been hit, who have no idea what the hell a fight is like. 

It isn't a tea party. You are scared, and you are desperate, and if you are getting hit in the head, trust me,  you are having your consciousness messed with. You are  dazed, you may be briefly unconscious, you may feel consciousness slipping away. And when that happens (and if you are on the ground, it's happening) then you realize you are running out of time. 

When you are on the ground, and someone is hitting you in the head, and you have a gun...any normal human being is going to use the gun. Because they are going to be afraid that they are going to die if they don't..either from what is being done to their head...or by their own gun when they lose consciousness.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



You don't have to have a gun to put someone in a life threatening situations. Nor are we able to make a judgment of what was excessive at the time.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself!


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Whatever. You're a smug elitist prig. Let's hope you never have to defend anyone, because whoever you're responsible for is going to be in a world of hurt.


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Again, and apparently this is really difficult for you to understand, Zimmerman had a broken nose, two black eyes and several lacerations on the back of his head.  

Trayvon had, as the autopsy revealed, bruises on his knuckles and a gunshot wound.  

The question is: was it self defense. 

Concentrate real hard.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 25, 2013)

And if you're Hispanic, I'm a ballerina.

Pssst...I'm not a ballerina.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Google said:


> The question is when Zimmerman is found not guilty, will there be race riots?





TheOldSchool said:


> Go fuck yourself!



Again!


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



There isn't any possible way you convinced someone to have sex with you.  Thank god for that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 25, 2013)

Should I post my updates here for tomorrow's proceedings? Seeing as how the other thread is closed? Anyone?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know WHAT to think any more concerning this case. So I think the best thing to do FOR MYSELF is reserve judgement until the trial ends and the jurors are out pondering their own verdict.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...



Considering some of the people who reproduce, there is no way anyone can honestly say that about anyone.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> And if you're Hispanic, I'm a ballerina.
> 
> Pssst...I'm not a ballerina.



Pssst...  I'm definitely Hispanic.  And I defend my own just fine.  I don't appreciate your bullshit personal attacks


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 25, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...



#middle school joke


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 25, 2013)

ALWAYS good to have a gun around....Macho chickenhawk fools.

He should have listened to the cop  PERIOD. 9 years! lol


----------



## Duped (Jun 25, 2013)

Google said:


> The question is when Zimmerman is found not guilty, will there be race riots?


Yes, and when they burn down their hoods let's just hope the gov, don't rebuild


----------



## Google (Jun 25, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



And go fuck yourself is so mature.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> ALWAYS good to have a gun around....Macho chickenhawk fools.
> 
> He should have listened to the cop  PERIOD.



Yeah, perhaps had this woman had a gun he would have ended up like Trayvon as well.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > And if you're Hispanic, I'm a ballerina.
> ...



Pssst...I don't care. You maintain that nobody else should defend themselves, so naturally I assume you wouldn't defend anyone either.

And I still don't believe you're hispanic. Sue me.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...



It's straight to the point.  Yours was really girly.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

The real issue here, to me anyway, is that black youths are committing inter-racial violent crime at a sickening rate.  Find me one, one fucking video of a bunch of white people beating the shit out of a black person.  

There are literally hundreds of videos of the opposite.  The media does all it can to censor the perpetrators race out of these stories, and none have been charged with hate crimes.  

Brace yourself NewWorld, but black youths commit and staggering disproportionate amount of crime.  Zimmerman's neighborhood had a string of burglaries, all committed by black youths, and he watched Trayvon acting suspiciously--confirmed by ANOTHER WITNESS.  Trayvon attacked him and was shot.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Again, your a child. 

Zimmerman had a broken nose, two black eyes, and several lacerations on the back of his head.

Trayvon's autopsy revealed bruised knuckles and a gunshot wound.  

Immature dipshit, concentrate--try and form a intelligent retort.  

Does this sound like self defense?


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fMHaSYwh7wM]Pregnant White Woman Beaten by Several Blacks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

You forgot he called the police and called for help 14 times...

Including one time when a guy approached him while he was under Martin, and said "I'm gonna call 911" and Zimmerman begged "No help me!"


----------



## Londoner (Jun 26, 2013)

FOX News and the entire rightwing media-scape has been crucifying the kid, making him the symbol of the great black demon that drove whites from the cities to suburbia starting in the 50s. 

I remember when the Reagan Revolution was creating the ideological basis for unwinding the welfare state. Part of their mission was to frame blacks as  animals, pimps, drug dealers, sub-human atavistic lazy violent gang bangers, welfare queens, takers. Much of this grew quite naturally out of the "Southern Strategy", which was a political device used to flip the "Solid South" by instigating white backlash over the Civil Rights Act. And then they created the War on Drugs which proved to be a kind of conveyor built that moved blacks from welfare to cages (prison).

While many Republicans have evolved away from racism, the Right still gives a home to people who believe that whites are the advanced, more evolved race. So whenever there is a crime involving a black person, it's very predictable what their response will be.

Is Zimmerman guilty? I honestly don't know. He was told not to pursue the kid, but he ignored that. He seemed to determine to confront this kid, either out of fear or anger. We will probably never know what really happened because the problem of race - on both sides of the aise - will suck all the air out of the room.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Bayamon, Guines, Rio Piedras, Mayaguez... places where my family is from.  I hope you're only this despicable of a person on the internet and not in real life.  I don't believe you're a nice person.  Sue me.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> Pregnant White Woman Beaten by Several Blacks - YouTube




I'm sure she had it coming. She behaved exactly how a good, innocent victim is supposed to act. Just wait until they get tired of curb stomping, gut kicking, and dragging you around..that's the way you deal with a violent attack.

Cuz she's an adult. She knows better.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...



*an


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Good for you! You have access to an atlas!

So how does pacifism work there? Everybody's all safe and sound, right?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> ALWAYS good to have a gun around....Macho chickenhawk fools.
> 
> He should have listened to the cop  PERIOD. 9 years! lol



How can you listen to someone who wasnt there?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



No unarmed people get murdered there too


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Londoner said:


> FOX News and the entire rightwing media-scape has been crucifying the kid, making him the symbol of the great black demon that drove whites from the cities to suburbia starting in the 50s.
> 
> I remember when the Reagan Revolution was creating the ideological basis for unwinding the welfare state. Part of their mission was to frame blacks as  animals, pimps, drug dealers, sub-human atavistic lazy violent gang bangers, welfare queens, takers. Much of this grew quite naturally out of the "Southern Strategy", which was a political device used to flip the "Solid South" by instigating white backlash over the Civil Rights Act. And then they created the War on Drugs which proved to be a kind of conveyor built that moved blacks from welfare to cages (prison).
> 
> ...



Who on earth cares about their race? We are talking about the natural right to self defense. The race of the individuals involved is irrelevant.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Should I post my updates here for tomorrow's proceedings? Seeing as how the other thread is closed? Anyone?



yes do plus any video footage


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



How can anything she has said make her despicable? Because she doesn't believe you? Im not sure that's despicable.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

Londoner said:


> FOX News and the entire rightwing media-scape has been crucifying the kid, making him the symbol of the great black demon that drove whites from the cities to suburbia starting in the 50s.
> 
> I remember when the Reagan Revolution was creating the ideological basis for unwinding the welfare state. Part of their mission was to frame blacks as  animals, pimps, drug dealers, sub-human atavistic lazy violent gang bangers, welfare queens, takers. Much of this grew quite naturally out of the "Southern Strategy", which was a political device used to flip the "Solid South" by instigating white backlash over the Civil Rights Act. And then they created the War on Drugs which proved to be a kind of conveyor built that moved blacks from welfare to cages (prison).
> 
> ...




Who manipulated the facts of this case?  

Which media organization fired producers for selectively editing the 911 tape?

Who was crucified here?

The ideological basis for unwinding the welfare state, as if the welfare state is something honorable, is the results of the welfare state.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

Today was a disaster for the prosecution.  It's building like they have no case but have to go through some kind of pro forma motions.    Naturally the left is going to find racism it is all they have.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> Pregnant White Woman Beaten by Several Blacks - YouTube



animals


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 26, 2013)

Londoner said:


> FOX News and the entire rightwing media-scape has been crucifying the kid, making him the symbol of the great black demon that drove whites from the cities to suburbia starting in the 50s.
> 
> I remember when the Reagan Revolution was creating the ideological basis for unwinding the welfare state. Part of their mission was to frame blacks as  animals, pimps, drug dealers, sub-human atavistic lazy violent gang bangers, welfare queens, takers. Much of this grew quite naturally out of the "Southern Strategy", which was a political device used to flip the "Solid South" by instigating white backlash over the Civil Rights Act. And then they created the War on Drugs which proved to be a kind of conveyor built that moved blacks from welfare to cages (prison).
> 
> ...




You missed today's testimony ... "it is NOT within the purview of 911 dispatchers to give orders to callers"...and that was the PROSECUTION's witness.

And it takes some gall to take one media outlet to task while ignoring the leftest media using outdated pictures to give the impression Martin was like 12,  and editing audio to make Zimmerman sound like a racist.


----------



## animallover (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all! I was trained and certified in cpr and first aid but the place I work I don't have to be. Being a CNA I am not even allowed to perform cpr where I work. We call the charge nurse and they perform it. I think if I was in the situation that no one else was then I would just simply because its the right thing to do. They're was an incident not long ago in a health facility a woman died bc the person that called 911 refused to do cpr because they told them they was not allowed to.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/66bpe9-L5ec]Caught on Tape Black Thugs Beat Elderly White Man in Cleveland.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## animallover (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh and have I mentioned lately that Nancy Grace gets on my nerves? LOL !


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > FOX News and the entire rightwing media-scape has been crucifying the kid, making him the symbol of the great black demon that drove whites from the cities to suburbia starting in the 50s.
> ...



the state did not have a very good day again today


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You're talking to a guy who maintains that self defense should land people in jail, and people who don't believe as he does should be *punished* regardless of whether or not they've committed a crime. He also maintains that the right to self defense precedes descent along some sort of "slippery slope".

And remember...we don't have to worry about our kids getting grabbed off the streets because "adults should know better" *wink*.

Whatever that means.

I maintain he should return to Puerto Rico with his family, and see how well his lofty concepts work out there, where they have a violent crime rate that is 6x what we have here.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-9mL5DKjnkY]7 Blacks Beat Up 1 White Boy in an unprovoked racial attack, the true face of racism... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



This is about all you have to contribute.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Your definition of self-defense in dangerously loose.  And why are you defending the adult that "should know better."


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't speak for his guilt. But it seems most of you have already drawn conclusions despite the trial just beginning. Emotional investment rather than logical it seems


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YHZZdV3woM0]3 Seattle Bus Tunnel Guards Watch Brutal Beating - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

No, I know what the definition of self defense is. It's not loose at all. You haven't show that you have a clue what it is.

My point about the "should know better" comment was that it didn't make any sense when you said it. I'm sorry you can't follow the nuances of the English language. Particularly since you were so proud of knowing when to use "an" instead of "a"..it appears to be important to you.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can't speak for his guilt. But it seems most of you have already drawn conclusions despite the trial just beginning. Emotional investment rather than logical it seems



Horse shit.  

Zimmerman had a broken nose, two black eyes, and several lacerations on the back of his head. 

Trayvon's autopsy revealed bruised knuckles and a gun shot wound.  

Use logic, and tell me does it sound like self defense?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I can't speak for his guilt. But it seems most of you have already drawn conclusions despite the trial just beginning. Emotional investment rather than logical it seems



a run down of court today

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I've attempted to get your definition of it, but you'd rather post childish bullshit.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/u8HBznVi2yQ]Gas Station Looting Caught On Surveillance Tape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



it does not exist as far as leftists are concerned 

in Illinois back when the prezbo was a state senator 

he voted to make it a crime to defend yourself 

with a gun in your own home


----------



## Politico (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The photos we are referring to are the actual crime scene photos...the one causing the questions is the picture of Trayvons body face down and arms to the side.  This had to be taken before CPR was administered, so why is this person snapping pictures before CPR is administered and how is that person getting to the crime scene before a fist responder?  For Gods sake...the police were already enroute with a head start...lol.



To get their Youtube on. That's how Americans roll.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8vrXTQw5VfA]Some Parents Turn In Their Children After Riverwest Incidents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I can't speak for his guilt. But it seems most of you have already drawn conclusions despite the trial just beginning. Emotional investment rather than logical it seems
> ...



It tells me that the kid was fighting for his life. Says nothing of guilt or innocence. That's what the trial is for. 

Besides I've personally been in fights where I WASNT the aggressor but I wasn't the one wearing all the bruises when it was over.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

Police refused to take crime reports after this incident.

[ame=http://youtu.be/SK-1QSQep_s]Victims Describe Mob Scene In Riverwest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> No, I know what the definition of self defense is. It's not loose at all. You haven't show that you have a clue what it is.
> 
> My point about the "should know better" comment was that it didn't make any sense when you said it. I'm sorry you can't follow the nuances of the English language. Particularly since you were so proud of knowing when to use "an" instead of "a"..it appears to be important to you.



Self-defense isn't an automatic excuse for anything.  I have no idea why you think it should be.

EDIT - as for my "an" comment... "google" keeps posting videos for the sake of railing against black people.  There's no sense in trying to argue with him/her.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The only reason this went to trial is because the media manipulated the facts of the case and instigated racial hatred and resentment.  

The DA originally looked at the facts of the case and decided not to prosecute.  

Trayvon has a history of violence, has been expelled from school for theft, had pictures of himself with guns and doing drugs--fuck he was expelled from school when this happened.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, I know what the definition of self defense is. It's not loose at all. You haven't show that you have a clue what it is.
> ...



Not that you've tried.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



i do know what ya mean 

it is a handy bit of information to have 

it is a weird situation to be put in though 

surreal and time stops


----------



## auditor0007 (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> He'll walk.  Nobody cares about murder in this country .  Just more political fodder.



While I think Zimmerman instigated everything, I also believe that Martin turned the table on him and was beating him pretty badly before Zimmerman killed him.  No matter what really happened, which we and the jury will never know for certain, there just isn't enough evidence to prove second degree murder.  I would be shocked if he is convicted.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



that was the first picture made public 

a photocopied one


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, I know what the definition of self defense is. It's not loose at all. You haven't show that you have a clue what it is.
> ...



Kindly don't assign arguments to me that I have never made. That is considered trolling and logical fallacy of the most crass sort. Try to stick to the actual argument, instead of making stuff up...or take yourself off to the Badlands, which is where that sort of argument is de rigeur. 

You seem to be fond of responding to direct questions with irrelevancies, which is what you did when google asked you a simple question. This is also trolling.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

While the national media focused so much attention on this case, I feel it is important to provide a little perspective.  

The media jumped on this case, edited the 911 tape, and insinuated and outright made claims of racism.  

Yet, the media completely ignores hundreds of cases like this. 

Murders of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...



He was expelled from school...and his mother had kicked him out as well.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Well when you posted that you prayed I never have children I decided you're not worth talking to.  Oh well.


----------



## Google (Jun 26, 2013)

It pisses me off to no end that Trayvon Martin gets this amount of attention and Christopher Newsom and Channon Christian got almost ZERO national attention.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bm7L7xxTmk8]Channon Christian Christopher Newsom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

With Zimmerman's history of lies and violence - why would anyone believe him?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> While the national media focused so much attention on this case, I feel it is important to provide a little perspective.
> 
> The media jumped on this case, edited the 911 tape, and insinuated and outright made claims of racism.
> 
> ...



msnbc was not the only one doing that 

cnn distorted the screen quality and placed their breaking news banner 

so that no one could tell what zimmermans condition was

in the police garage 

--LOL


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

If not for Al Sharpton and the Martin family - there would be no murder trial of George Zimmerman.  Therefore, regardless of outcome, Trayvon will receive some measure of justice.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Except you did talk to him. And you still are.

You decided not to address the TOPIC..that's a little different than not talking...and it is trolling. If you don't want to talk about the topic, take a hike.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> If not for Al Sharpton and the Martin family - there would be no murder trial of George Zimmerman.  Therefore, regardless of outcome, Trayvon will receive some measure of justice.



That's known as "rabble rousing".

It's not justice if there was no crime and they prosecuted it just to prevent criminals from rioting.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



That was droll and tiresome. 

Now that I have my "irrelevancy" out of the way...

The_ entire _argument is whether or not it's self defense.  I feel you define self-defense too broadly.  You feel that I don't want anyone to be able to defend themselves.

But as things stand right now Zimmerman's fate is up to a jury of his peers, while Martin's fate has already been decided.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Martin chose his fate when he chose to jump Zimmerman.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...



"Trolling"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Martin chose his fate when he chose to jump Zimmerman.



I dont think Trayvon realized that at the time. Hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Trayvon was profiled, stalked, and then stood his ground - then he was murdered.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Trayvon was profiled, stalked, and then stood his ground - then he was murdered.



No. He wasn't. We have already gone over the stalking statute. It doesn't apply in this case.

I dont think you understand what stand your ground is.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Trayvon was profiled, stalked, and then stood his ground - then he was murdered.



And you are profiling Zimmerman and have found him guilty and have been brainwashed by the media showing a young innocent Martin.

The trial just started. More evidence is forthcoming. Why not wait until you hear ALL of it before placing judgement without learning ALL the facts?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

And while I am at it..why can't you all that disagree with each other just disagree and stop these attack modes with the name calling and nasty remarks?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon was profiled, stalked, and then stood his ground - then he was murdered.
> ...



For the same reasons many other armchair assholes are jumping to conclusions.  BTW, Martin is dead - Zimmerman is alive.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



That is your excuse? "Because everyone else is doing it"? Really?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Of course.  Why be reasonable on an unreasonable thread?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Hmm. You do have a point there.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Martin chose his fate when he chose to jump Zimmerman.
> ...



Oh I'm sure he didn't think he was going to die...but here's the thing...if you choose violence and crime, pain and death go along with it. And young men who think that sort of life is cool make that trade. They trade the certainty of a life well spent for the certainty of suffering, for themselves and everybody around them... and early death.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

As I read some of the posts in this thread, it's almost like they're living in another dimension - totally removed from what really matters in this trial.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I enjoy reading differing views because when they aren't verbally stabbing each other, I might read something that never crossed my mind until they posted it.

What matters in this trial is evidence and one is presumed innocent unless proven guilty. Hence..a trial. All any of us have is what the media chooses to tell us. Don't know about you guys but I trust the media about as much as I trust this government. Which ain't much.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Tell us "what really matters" so we can laugh at you, chief.

Your buddy oldschool seems to think "what really matters" is that people be prevented from defending themselves altogether..and that they should be punished if they do defend themselves; thus avoiding the "slippery slope" that he maintains the right to self defense leads us down. Your friend sarhag seems to think "what really matters" is that the horrible Zimmerman fellow _suffer. 

_Nobody on "your" side seems to think the law "really matters" at all. You seem to think all that really matters is that a black criminal died, and for that someone must pay. You all seem to think the really important matters as they pertain to this situation are your bizarro fantasies about what transpired prior to the shooting, which you maintain negates Zimmerman's right to defend himself.

But as usual, when you're talking about removing a person's rights, your grasp of the actual law and, in fact, reality, is tenuous at best. The things you think "really matter"...i.e., revenge, gun control, protection of criminals...really have nothing whatever to do with this case.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

IMO, what matters in this case was already known before the trial.  Therefore, the trial only serves to confirm or disprove what was already known.  I'm convinced Zimmerman is guilty as hell - but I have an open mind to any evidence that may disprove my preconceived verdict.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I normally just thank your posts, because you say a lot of things I agree with, but I don't engage you, KG. This time I will. Who is this "we" you speak of? Certainly not for me. I have no intention of laughing at OldSchool OR lakhota. I have no clue what "side" consists of which posters, nor care.

I enjoy your posts. Most of the time. But please do not speak for me with this "we" thing.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah. Gobbledygook. Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> IMO, what matters in this case was already known before the trial.  Therefore, the trial only serves to confirm or disprove what was already known.  I'm convinced Zimmerman is guilty as hell - *but I have an open mind to any evidence that may disprove my preconceived verdict*.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> IMO, what matters in this case was already known before the trial.  Therefore, the trial only serves to confirm or disprove what was already known.  I'm convinced Zimmerman is guilty as hell - but I have an open mind to any evidence that may disprove my preconceived verdict.



Ill believe that when I see it, my friend.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, what matters in this case was already known before the trial.  Therefore, the trial only serves to confirm or disprove what was already known.  I'm convinced Zimmerman is guilty as hell - but I have an open mind to any evidence that may disprove my preconceived verdict.
> ...



Just have faith...


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I normally just thank your posts, because you say a lot of things I agree with, but I don't engage you, KG. This time I will. Who is this "we" you speak of? Certainly not for me. I have no intention of laughing at OldSchool OR lahkota. I have no clue what "side" consists of which posters, nor care.
> 
> I enjoy your posts. Most of the time. But please do not speak for me with this "we" thing.



I wasn't talking for you, Gracie. I was talking for myself, and other posters on this thread who also find the chief laughable. If you take him seriously, good for you! Then I wasn't talking about you, and you aren't included in "we".

And, as he proved with his ridiculous blathering response that means exactly nothing, my placement of hilarity is quite apt.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

*it should be noted *

the states ear witness selene bahadoor

while did hear things didnt see much 

other then glimpses- shadows and flailing of arms 

however ironically the motion she gave of flailing of arms 

was consistent with another to be witness 

who describes martin on top of zimmerman hitting him 

MMA style 

--interesting

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6uLoRZt9V1U]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS SELENE BAHADOOR 6.25.13 PT.20 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Oh I have faith. I just am not expecting a miracle


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Tell us "what really matters" so we can laugh at you, chief.
> 
> Your buddy oldschool seems to think "what really matters" is that people stop defending themselves altogether; thus avoiding the "slippery slope" that self defense leads us down. Your friend sarhag seems to think "what really matters" is that the horrible Zimmerman fellow _suffer.
> 
> ...




The "black criminal" is dead thanks to the vigilante "self-defense" of George Zimmerman!  In the words of Jimbo... "it's coming right for us!"


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I normally just thank your posts, because you say a lot of things I agree with, but I don't engage you, KG. This time I will. Who is this "we" you speak of? Certainly not for me. I have no intention of laughing at OldSchool OR lahkota. I have no clue what "side" consists of which posters, nor care.
> ...




ok. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?



Do you usually introduce yourself to the person attacking you?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

And how do you *hear* someone fall? How do you ascertain that it was "this" person and not "that" person that fell, when no words are spoken? How do you ascertain anyone fell at all, if there are no words, no utterances?

It's just stupid. It's like a third grade play.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

With Zimmerman's history of lies and violence - why would anyone believe him?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> With Zimmerman's history of lies and violence - why would anyone believe him?



The eyewitnesses, forensics, bruises, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?



Maybe he did. We will never know if he did or not.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

And the silliness and fantasy commences.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > With Zimmerman's history of lies and violence - why would anyone believe him?
> ...


 a.k.a. "facts".


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting...



> When George Zimmerman followed Trayvon Martin the night of Feb. 26, 2012, he ignored an admonition not to do so from the police dispatcher. The request for his arrest, written by the lead detective, noted that Zimmerman&#8217;s killing of Trayvon could have been avoided if he&#8217;d remained in his vehicle or identified himself &#8220;as a concerned citizen.&#8221; Just what in Zimmerman&#8217;s past might have led him to take these actions and kill an unarmed teenager with a gunshot to the chest is relevant in this case.



More: George Zimmerman's relevant past - The Washington Post, By Jonathan Capehart


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> With Zimmerman's history of lies and violence - why would anyone believe him?




The same can be said about Martin. If you are going with supposed histories of lies and violence, could not the same be said about Martin and his bird flips, pants down to his knees, being kicked out of school AND his mothers house due to being unruly?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

You keep forgetting there's zero evidence that he did follow.

But keep on indulging in make believe. It really shows you're committed to *justice*.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lakhota...that is an opinion from some reporter. Does the reporter have all the facts? ALL of them? Of course not. Nobody does. Except the lawyers and witnesses and whatever else will be brought forth during this trial.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...
> ...



It speaks to Zimmerman's violent past.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

He didn't have a violent past.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> He didn't have a violent past.



Sure he did.  Google it...


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

We already know the Zimmermans are not honorable people:

1. Both Zimmerman and wife lied to judge about money and passports.

2. Zimmerman's brother compared Trayvon Martin to a baby killer.

Prosecutors Say Zimmerman Hid Second Passport, Lied About Money - The Daily Beast

Judge revokes George Zimmerman bond in Trayvon Martin killing | Fox News

George Zimmerman's brother tweets picture comparing Trayvon Martin to teen accused of shooting baby and warns about the 'dangers of black teens' | Mail Online


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Completely ridiculous..and irrelevant.

If you just want to post garbage, start a garbage thread.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



According to the reporter.
You need to squeeze open that mind a teensy bit more, hon, like you said you were going to do.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> We already know the Zimmermans are not honorable people:
> 
> 1. Both Zimmerman and wife lied to judge about money and passports.
> 
> ...




Ok. I officially give up. Just watch the trial, Lakhota. Then if you are still determined to judge this man without hearing ALL facts PROVEN or DISPROVEN..well..then that is your perogative I guess.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakota isn't interested in the trial except that it be illegally influenced by lies and garbage. All lakota is interested in is Zimmerman's head on a platter. Because he thinks Zimmerman should have let Trayvon kill him. 

These are the same people who don't care if children die...as long as NOBODY is allowed to legally protect them with a gun. You aren't going to get anything but crazy nonsense out of them.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



There are Federal requirements that Zimmerman has to meet before he could even be accepted to a police academy. Zimmerman knows he wouldn't pass the criminal background check nor would he pass the  psychological tests.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota has issues that are deeply rooted for him to be so stubborn on this. Whatever happened to you, lakhota, I'm sorry it warped your ability to keep that open mind you said you had. And I mean no disrespect when I say this, either.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Completely ridiculous..and irrelevant.
> 
> If you just want to post garbage, start a garbage thread.



I thought the title of the thread made it a garbage thread.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News




Lol.."accused". you've been "accused" of being native...but you aren't, are you?

See how that works? People make all sorts of accusations...but unless there are charges and a conviction, it doesn't mean a thing.

"


In 2005, Zimmerman, then 20, was arrested and charged with  resisting officer with violence and battery of law enforcement  officer, both which are third-degree felonies. The charge was reduced  to resisting officer without violence and then waived when he entered  an alcohol education program. Contemporaneous accounts indicate he  shoved an officer who was questioning a friend for alleged underage  drinking at an Orange County bar.
 

In August 2005, Zimmermans ex-fiancee, Veronica Zuazo, filed a  civil motion for a restraining order alleging domestic violence.  Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order against Zuazo. The  competing claims were resolved with both restraining orders being  granted.
 

In December 2006, Zimmerman was charged with speeding. The case was dismissed when the officer failed to show up in court."
Wow. When he was 20 he got in trouble for drinking...and the charges were waived...then he got into a fight with his finacee...and they both got R/Os then broke up....AND he had a speeding ticket!


Obviously, a murderer from day one!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > With Zimmerman's history of lies and violence - why would anyone believe him?
> ...



How is any of that violent? even if it were true.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Completely ridiculous..and irrelevant.
> ...



That's what happens when you think. You see how it's in the "politics" forum? I suggest you read the "politics" rules. Just because you think facts are "garbage" doesn't change reality for the rest of us.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

George Zimmerman was preparing to jump bail, judge says | McClatchy


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Tweeting about fights, posting pics of guns in the days before the event...yeah, that shows a propensity towards violence.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



To what are you referring?

If it is my comment, let me ask you something. Say your daughter says she is going out with her new boyfriend you have not met yet. She shows you a picture of him...flipping the bird, making a gang sign, bong on a table. Would you be concerned as to his character just from that pic? I would hope so. Does it prove Martin is violent? No. But it could be construed that he is just from his actions. Same with Zimmerman. Both were in the wrong place at the wrong time and acted in the wrong way and now we have this. One man fighting for his life, the other dead. And Martin was NOT a child. He was a man. Young, but still a man. There was an altercation and the facts still need to come out who did what to whom.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

If I never heard the NAME SHITVON again I'd be a happy son of a bitch!

I'm kind of sick of this stupid thing. Enough already!!!! Thousands of these thugs a year are blown away by their own people. What makes this such a big deal?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> George Zimmerman was preparing to jump bail, judge says | McClatchy




The devil's in the details, hiawatha:

" Zimmerman has not been charged with lying on his bond application."

And the comments are great:

" Zimmerman has absolute legal right to bail unless a flight risk or  threat to society. This judge should be removed from the case  immediately. Zimmermans lwyers should promptly go to the state supreme  court on writ of superintending control (supreme court takes control of  the case), remove the judge. Everyone has right unbiased judge, and this  judges is obviously on a vindetta against zimmerman. Further, everyone  has right to judge that knows the law, and this on either has no  knowledgeof law, or is completely ignoring it. Either way, he should be  removed. Looks like this judge is trying to leave too little money for  zimerman to defend himself. The judge should be in jail, not zimmerman."
Read more here: George Zimmerman was preparing to jump bail, judge says | McClatchy




Read more here: George Zimmerman was preparing to jump bail, judge says | McClatchy​


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If I never heard the NAME SHITVON again I'd be a happy son of a bitch!
> 
> I'm kind of sick of this stupid thing. Enough already!!!! Thousands of these thugs a year are blown away by their own people. What makes this such a big deal?



Wow, is that what they're saying over at your "Stormy" hangout?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Common sense screams that the thug was violent. The left doesn't want to admit reality as reality would force them to agree that something needs to be done.

Thugs like trayvon are why Sanford is a violent shit hole.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If I never heard the NAME SHITVON again I'd be a happy son of a bitch!
> 
> I'm kind of sick of this stupid thing. Enough already!!!! Thousands of these thugs a year are blown away by their own people. What makes this such a big deal?



They can kill each other..and they can kill others...but never, ever, ever are others allowed to kill them.

They belong to the progressives. Hands off.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If I never heard the NAME SHITVON again I'd be a happy son of a bitch!
> ...



No, dip-shit, it's reality...The black community should come down on any of their children that acts in this meaner. 

They'd have thousands of children a live today.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

You know..I went over to take a peek at this stormfront place and read what it said on the front page. This might sound "bad", but what they had printed on that front page is no different than what blacks print on their webpages that are geared for Black Heritage or Black And Proud or Black Power stuff. So why is stormfront so bad when the same thing is being done by other races "proud of their race"?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Duh, he was minding his own business while walking home with a can of tea and a bag of Skittles on a chilly rainy evening with his hood up.  What's wrong with that?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

And to add more confusion to the mess already in progress concerning mindsets....how many people here watch the tv show Hard Core Pawn? I have NEVER seen a show filmed where a white or asian or mexican person does what the blacks do when pawning something or buying something. It's awful. But it begs the question...how many are cut from the filming that ARE white or asian or mexican and the only focus is on the blacks? What does this tell you? Media, Media Entertainers, they are all showing one side only. Why is that? 50 shades of gray in these crap tv shows produced by crappy people with some kind of agendas that are gearing for a race war, I think.

Ok. I know. Off topic. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

He was copping a high and casing houses in a neighborhood that was suffering a violent crime wave.

And he jumped the wrong person.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

He was copping a high and casing houses in a neighborhood that was suffering a violent crime wave.

And he jumped the wrong person.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm sorry 17 is a child, no Juvenile acts from a Juvenile does not concern me. Martin was attacked and fought for his life.

Juvenile acts from 50+ year old man does concern me.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If I never heard the NAME SHITVON again I'd be a happy son of a bitch!
> ...





The prosecution called some excellent witnesses today, lots of details.  The last gal who was their first witness (Serena) was confusing but there had to be so many more witnesses.  That place wasn't exactly secluded.  I was surprised, in fact, how close they were to those apartments.

Based on the photos and the explanation of how the evidence was treated, the prosecution had a very good day.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

You go ahead and run with that, sarhag. I like to see leftist drones commit to their lies to the bitter end. 

Prosecution had a GREAT day! I bet they were patting each other on the backs when court adjourned. Cuz it was THAT good!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Nothing is wrong with that...But

-The kid had a violent history
-The back of Zimmermans head was bloody

I've seen kids like Travyon of all races that would do exactly what Zimmerman said Trayvon did. They think they can beat up people and nothing will happen to them.

Think about it...I'm not saying that Zimmerman didn't blow Trayvon away in cold blood but I'm thinking that is kind of unlikely.

Yes I'm kind of bias as I have seen to much of this shit of all races.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

17 is a child to you. Ok. I disagree. Would you have a different feeling about it if Martin were 18? Or two months before his 18th birthday? And you would NOT have a problem with the daughter and pic scenario strawman whatever you wanna call it that I gave of her going out with this guy? Really?
If my daughter showed me that pic it would be over my dead body before she went out with him. And if Martin were my son, it would be over my dead body he would ever leave the house with his pants down around his knees. And obviously the mother was having a prob with her "child", why else would she boot his ass out of her house?

Just some things to ponder about.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You do an admirable imitation of a rational person...right up till you launch into the fantasy "Martin was attacked and fought for his life". 

Complete fabrication.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What violent history is that?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Since Trayvon did absolutely nothing wrong that night, his past is totally irrelevant.  Zimmerman's past is totally relevant.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




How so was Martins past irrelevent when you claim Zimmermans was revelent?
Crime area, recent breakins=stranger wandering the street at night.
NWP person is on patrol for his neighborhood watch shift. Sees person. Checks him out=winds up violent confrontation with one dead the other with a bashed head and one of them screaming for help.

Now it is up to the courts. Why is that so hard to be allowed to be done before judgement is passed?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You say it is complete fabrication but I believe the evidence will support my conclusion.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?



You keep asking that. Why? Who said he didn't tell him? And why should he, anyway? Why didn't Martin tell Zimmerman he was there visiting his dads condo?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Tomorrow is another day. Maybe we will all hear new evidence.

I have a headache, so I am off to Pogo for a game or two then to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Luissa (Jun 26, 2013)

*Please stay on topic. No trolling. One thread was already closed.  *


----------



## Politico (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Since Trayvon did absolutely nothing wrong that night, his past is totally irrelevant.  Zimmerman's past is totally relevant.



You have no evidence he did anything wrong or right so your statement has no basis in fact indian poser wannabe. And even if someone came forward and stated he did you would still claim they are lying.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?
> ...



I think implying the only people who got on the  jury were ignorant wasn't going to win jury members over.  

The facts are that Zimmerman killed a minor.  A Minor who wasn't committing a crime, who was not carrying a weapon.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 26, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> The state's case is going down in flames!
> 
> 
> http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/06/zimmerman-trial-day-2-analysis-of-states-witnesses
> ...



i agree with what you are saying but powerful forces will make  sure  he  is  convicted.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 
I had a similar thing last year involving a white water catastrophe.  Everyone stood around gawking while we were trying to get some teenagers out of it. You have to point to someone and say YOU! Call 911 to get their attention and some action.  Sheeple.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Is Officer Smith his witness protection program name?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yes exactly


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The GF is up today.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 26, 2013)

The only reason this made it to trial is because a politically motivated sociopath prosecutor was picked to take the heat off the state after the race baiters and media riled up the dependecy mobs with abject lies and distortions about some puffy faced little black boy being gunned down by a racist white guy in a pick-up truck.

This trial is a sham, it never should have happened.

The only good thing about it is that Martin is exactly where he likely would have ended up anyway, but at least he wasn't able to kill anyone himself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> The only reason this made it to trial is because a politically motivated sociopath prosecutor was picked to take the heat off the state after the race baiters and media riled up the dependecy mobs with abject lies and distortions about some puffy faced little black boy being gunned down by a racist white guy in a pick-up truck.
> 
> This trial is a sham, it never should have happened.
> 
> The only good thing about it is that Martin is exactly where he likely would have ended up anyway, but at least he wasn't able to kill anyone himself.



The reason this trial is happening is that a racist white guy shot an unarmed kid for being in the wrong neighborhood.  

The sham was that the prosecutors and police didn't arrest him at the time.  Since then, the police chief has had to resign in disgrace.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

The defense attorney should have been called on badgering the witness when he went after the poor woman who said that Martin and Zimmerman went left to right in the path that night.

Just because she hadn't mentioned it before meant that it wasn't important to her.  It was incidental.  But the defense attorney went one, "Just where did you say this before?  In what transcript? And kept naming them, when the poor woman looked befuddled, not sure when or if she had said it before.

But the defense attorney wouldn't let it go and kept badgering her on it for over 10 minutes.  The prosecutor should have objected.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The defense attorney should have been called on badgering the witness when he went after the poor woman who said that Martin and Zimmerman went left to right in the path that night.
> 
> Just because she hadn't mentioned it before meant that it wasn't important to her.  It was incidental.  But the defense attorney went one, "Just where did you say this before?  In what transcript? And kept naming them, when the poor woman looked befuddled, not sure when or if she had said it before.
> 
> But the defense attorney wouldn't let it go and kept badgering her on it for over 10 minutes.  The prosecutor should have objected.



that would be witness two 

witness 3 is her sister 

her testimony is /will be considered corrupt as well 

wonder if the state will even bother to put her on the stand


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The defense attorney should have been called on badgering the witness when he went after the poor woman who said that Martin and Zimmerman went left to right in the path that night.
> 
> Just because she hadn't mentioned it before meant that it wasn't important to her.  It was incidental.  But the defense attorney went one, "Just where did you say this before?  In what transcript? And kept naming them, when the poor woman looked befuddled, not sure when or if she had said it before.
> 
> But the defense attorney wouldn't let it go and kept badgering her on it for over 10 minutes.  The prosecutor should have objected.



She needs to call one of those civil rights outfits so they can defend her honor against that mean old man.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The defense attorney should have been called on badgering the witness when he went after the poor woman who said that Martin and Zimmerman went left to right in the path that night.
> ...



I'm betting they will. It's all for show anyway. What's the big deal?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



no it is actually good for the defense if they 

can impeach two state witnesses off the bat


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The defense attorney should have been called on badgering the witness when he went after the poor woman who said that Martin and Zimmerman went left to right in the path that night.
> ...



I think the jury will see this witness as believable and a good witness for the victim, although she didn't give any pro Martin or pro Zimmerman testimony that I remember.  *Just anti defense team*.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The news says the lying GF is the states "star witness".

That's what they've got?

Mmmkay.

The last earwitness didn't work out so good for them.


----------



## novasteve (Jun 26, 2013)

Teenage Star Witness Against George Zimmerman Has Tweeted About Case, Getting High, And Her "Court Nails" | The Smoking Gun

Wow, this country has fallen.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



you think so really 

--LOL

the state  presented a biased witness who told a brand new version of events

she adopted a version told by her sister

who readily admits she cant see anything without her contacts in

 plus selena sahadoor couldnt correctly describe martins clothing or its colors just days 

after the shooting which she had observed while the cops were shining flashlights on martin


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The news says the lying GF is the states "star witness".
> 
> That's what they've got?
> 
> ...



wait until her tweets and such come out in court 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

[MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] - I'm sorry, I thought you were kidding.

He did it exactly right.  When you give multiple statements and depos and tell different versions and then tell something completely new on the stand, they will get your previous words and ram them up your ass in front of God and everyone.

That's the way it works.  She blew it and blew it big.  It's on her, not on the defense attorney.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason this made it to trial is because a politically motivated sociopath prosecutor was picked to take the heat off the state after the race baiters and media riled up the dependecy mobs with abject lies and distortions about some puffy faced little black boy being gunned down by a racist white guy in a pick-up truck.
> ...


I realize to the low information poster that sounds like reality.  But the truth is none of those things.  Zimmerman is not a racist.  The kid was beating his head into the ground and threatening him with Zimmerman's own gun.  The kid was acting like he was casing houses and that alerted Zimmerman, who had trained as a neighborhood watch person.
The problem is the press presented a narrative that I see echoed here.  That narrative was wrong.  As the facts come out those pressing the narrative need to reach further and further to maintain the illusion of the narrative.  So Zimmerman, who is not white, gets described as a "white Hispanic" even though he is pretty mixed race.  But it continues the illusion of a racist white guy.
Stupid people like Joe continue to buy into that.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2013)

animallover said:


> Oh and have I mentioned lately that Nancy Grace gets on my nerves? LOL !




I once heard that Nancy Grace even gets on her own nervers.


>>>>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] - I'm sorry, I thought you were kidding.
> 
> He did it exactly right.  When you give multiple statements and depos and tell different versions and then tell something completely new on the stand, they will get your previous words and ram them up your ass in front of God and everyone.
> 
> That's the way it works.  She blew it and blew it big.  It's on her, not on the defense attorney.



plus omara pointed out her bias against zimmerman which she tried to deny 

the other net positive of this witness 

is the way she described the flailing arms 

her motions are consistent with another witness 

that says martin was hitting zimmerman MMA style


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION] - I'm sorry, I thought you were kidding.
> ...



Well, and there was that thing about chatting it up in the state investigators office with another witness, sister or not.

Unless you were working at it, I don't know how you could blow it bigger.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




does not matter if it is her sister or not 

the other person is also a witness  

now we have two tainted witnesses


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



In the defense' eyes, all witnesses are tainted liars, except the ones that are for the defense of course.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Why would anyone with a 9 mm scream for help?

Especially when his opponent is armed only with a sidewalk??


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



IOU + rep when I can!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

juror b72 was let go 

for reasons other then is case


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

The witness was biased for sure.  She saw a young man gunned down in cold blood, but that's no reason not to have an open mind about a sidewalk.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

The parents look upset about something.

I wonder what's going on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



it is pretty much established that it is improper for two witnesses to coordinate 

the story before or in depo


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> juror b72 was let go
> 
> for reasons other then is case



That's the young Hispanic male alternate.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



IN THE STATE OFFICE.

Slimy.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Big win for Prosecution.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

the other phone calls come in


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



very slimy


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> the other phone calls come in



Can they spin that?  There's not really "bad" stuff in them.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Home | Juvenile Life Without Parole


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

The reason that this happened is that GZ shot TM, who was armed with skittles.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > the other phone calls come in
> ...



a 1/2 dozen calls 

the state will say that the calls are on black folks 

and this was building on his nerves 

however that is cherry picked during their time frame they used 

there are really 12 calls 

fifty over the course of his time as watch captain

i imagine the defense will have other calls put in 

maybe not


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The parents look upset about something.
> 
> I wonder what's going on.



That's dry.  I like that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The reason that this happened is that GZ shot TM, who was armed with skittles.



So sayeth Jake, Kng of the Unsubstantianted Statement!

Hey Jake, if a black kid is on top of you pummeling you and threatening to shoot you with your own gun, are you reasonably in fear of your life?  Yes or no.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Z's ccalls:  Black, black, black, black, black, black, black, ad infinitum.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Sure they don't!

Website for victims of teen killers:

Home | Juvenile Life Without Parole


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Please highlight his 'racist' comment.  I am not seeing it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



actually that is not the case


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Just want to say good morning to my girlfriend here.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAOTxAGJUug"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAOTxAGJUug[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Explain?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well they call me racist too.  They seem unaware of the number of black friends I have, the fact that my primary care doctor is Egyptian and likely a muslim, and my hairdresser is Latino.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



explain what 

he called on a bunch of stuff 

not blacks only


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's nothing more than an internet meme with Scumball.  He trots it out when he has his azz handed to him in a debate.  Then he gets to have it handed to him all over again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm not a professional witness. So you are saying that if a group of a dozen witnesses, who are all relatives, witness a murder they must be separated immediately for a year or so prior to the trial to make sure they never talk to each other about the murder?  Otherwise their witness is tainted and the accused should go free, that your case?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They like to ignore the fact that he didn't just punch him. He punched him, got him on the ground, and was whaling the living shit out of him, while Zimmerman BEGGED people to help him.
> ...



Gaining weight makes you a murderer!  Who knew?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Eating skittles condemns one to death.  Who knew?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



it is not appropriate for witness to coordinate the story 

check it out some time


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Stuff?  I am talking about people, not open garage doors.

When giving descriptions they were all black.

BTW, I was wondering why no one asked Z what he meant about being, "Suspicious"?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > the other phone calls come in
> ...



Good morning everyone

Defense can definitely spin those other calls.  It proves this was GZ's MO for the past 6 months prior to TM.  He sounds completely consistent every time.  When I heard the replay yesterday of those calls I was shocked at how similar they are to the one he made about TM.  That's a positive.  I think it proves GZ wasn't out on some racial rampage with murder on his mind.  It proves he was doing exactly what he did several other times in the recent past.

As for the screams, definitely Zimmerman.  No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He did make a call about an open garage door.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


one more time -and in the state's office.

Slimy.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Another witness destroying Zimmerman's claim he was jumped.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Nah the state was using those calls to establish that Zimmerman knew what the proper procedure was, to be the ears and eyes.  The state is showing that Zimmerman did not chase the others.  The state will show that this time Zimmerman did follow and give chase.  This ties to zimmerman's statement that "they always get away."  Zimmerman wanted to make sure that "this time" this person did not get away.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > juror b72 was let go
> ...



Someone is making life hell for any of Zimmerman's peers on his jury. The government from Obama on down are going to railroad him any way they can.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

New witness heard 3 shots???


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?
> ...



Not necessarily.  Zimmerman may be able to use it to pursue and ineffective assistance of counsel case against his defense attorney.  That was the FIRST thing I thought when I saw it.  If convicted, Zimmerman is going to have several legal pathways, that is just ONE of them.  Of course lawyers ARE smart asses and say smart ass things in court all the time.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



you must have missed it 

the defense asked the sanford police home watch coordinator 

that question 


she said what zimmerman was describing  would be considered "suspicious"

so that state verified that martins actions would be considered "suspicious"


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.  

1 - she heard 3 shots.  Wrong.
2 - she assumed it was TM screaming bec the pitch was high.  Wrong since she apparently didn't hear GZ's speaking voice before.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.
> 
> 1 - she heard 3 shots.  Wrong.
> 2 - she assumed it was TM screaming bec the pitch was high.  Wrong since she apparently didn't hear GZ's speaking voice before.



it was the ok  corral


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


*
RACIST!*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.
> 
> 1 - she heard 3 shots.  Wrong.
> 2 - she assumed it was TM screaming bec the pitch was high.  Wrong since she apparently didn't hear GZ's speaking voice before.



jane also said 

that someone had their hand up to a window looking in a house


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't know why so many people feel GZ went after TM.  That's not proven by the statements (however unreliable, perhaps, we shall see) of his Miami GF on the other end of the phone call.  She clearly said TM approached (confronted?) GZ and asked him why he was following him.  

The dispatcher on the non-emer call clearly suggested for Z to keep M in sight, but not to approach or confront and Z did not.  TM approached GZ.  GZ's account of the circumstances is borne out by the evidence that he was punched in the face, knocked to the ground, and pummeled, causing him fear of great bodily harm or more.  Wonder what would have happened if Z lost consciousness from the beating?  Would he still be alive?  It is a definite consideration here.  Let's be fair and not assume GZ is lying.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.
> 
> 1 - she heard 3 shots.  Wrong.
> 2 - she assumed it was TM screaming bec the pitch was high.  Wrong since she apparently didn't hear GZ's speaking voice before.



I missed the testimony but just caught the commentator say the witness said the last yelp was higher pitched & believed that to be from Martin. So were the first cries for help Zimmerman?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Big win for Prosecution.



Link?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > What did we learn today. Zimmerman is a nice guy at his wannabe cop meetings(many said the KKK leaders were nice guys). Zimmerman has shaving bumps on his head. Liking something on Facebook means you agree. (I guess that make me a money making millionaire)
> ...



They also lost the 'racist' angle too.  Well, not lost exactly, they gave it away!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.
> ...



---lol

Is she getting to the testimony where she can identify who is on top or is she another earwitness.  And nothing to go against John the eye yet?

  Oh theyre doing the call she's the one that lost it to 911.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.
> 
> 1 - she heard 3 shots.  Wrong.
> 2 - she assumed it was TM screaming bec the pitch was high.  Wrong since she apparently didn't hear GZ's speaking voice before.



She could have have heard an echo.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This witness, neighbor Jane, is uber confused.
> ...



She said on her 911 call that she heard one popping noise. Now in court it's suddenly "pop, pop, pop".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

did the state skip witness 3

the sister of witness two


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"



Please explain what's racist about it, oh King of the Unsubstantiated Statement.


----------



## FireFly (Jun 26, 2013)

Martins father & family clearly have deeper voices than Zimmerman's. Trayvon was already through the puberty voice change so he already had his adult voice.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> did the state skip witness 3
> 
> the sister of witness two



Dunno. Maybe they're second guessing their wisdom or lack of it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Why would anyone with a 9 mm scream for help?
> 
> Especially when his opponent is armed only with a sidewalk??



I would imagine at that point, Zimmerman would have rather gotten some help to get Martin off of him than shoot him.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Do you have a link? I see no witness number 10 phone call to the police.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



They're playing the 911 tape right now.

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

IMO, all the calls for help were from GZ.  The pitch changed as he became more frantic since he was on the ground with someone on top of him.  He was losing the fight and possibly going to lose consciousness.  

Sorry but this lady needs to call a friend and not keep police on the phone chatting.  Drama queen.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh God with the link thing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> IMO, all the calls for help were from GZ.  The pitch changed as he became for frantic since he was on the ground with someone on top of him.  He was losing the fight and possibly going to lose consciousness.
> 
> Sorry but this lady needs to call a friend and not keep police on the phone chatting.  Drama queen.



911 getting her a victims advocate.

Lady get a fucking grip.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh God with the link thing.



Reminds me of babysitting, even though this is online. LOL


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



She said she heard a bang, she didn't say she only heard one shot.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

You'd think she was the one that got shot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, all the calls for help were from GZ.  The pitch changed as he became for frantic since he was on the ground with someone on top of him.  He was losing the fight and possibly going to lose consciousness.
> ...



it is just the way it is 

with certain folks 

hats off to the 9-1-1 folks 

real professionals


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

don west 

on cross


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



In her initial testimony she said she heard "pop, pop, pop".


----------



## animallover (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello you all...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hello you all...



Cute pic!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



you're in charge today, my turn was yesterday.


----------



## animallover (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello you all...
> ...



The only thing better than kittens is dancing kittens...lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

animallover said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



And ducks ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

animallover said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Dancing cats FTW!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason this made it to trial is because a politically motivated sociopath prosecutor was picked to take the heat off the state after the race baiters and media riled up the dependecy mobs with abject lies and distortions about some puffy faced little black boy being gunned down by a racist white guy in a pick-up truck.
> ...



Of course you are right.  The things we are hearing from our extreme citizens regarding Trevon's right to a day in court are simply archaic.  Looks like the pictures from yesterday are shaking them up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



A few years ago, I had car trouble just before I was to come home for  class reunion.  There wasn't time to take care of the issue before the reunion, so I just rented a car for the weekend.  At one of the rest stops an adolescent picked up a rock and threw it at a girl who was with him.  But the rock missed her and hit the rental car I was driving.  So I stopped and asked his name and he refused to give it.  I saw a couple who seemed to be with him and asked if they were his parents, and he said 'no.'  But the couple came over and they WERE his parents.  I got his name, their names, and address and took it to the rental car company.  I don't know if they pursued it or not.  But adolescents are not exempt from their bad behavior and the kid did not have a right to kill me because I approached him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

animallover said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Speaking of ducks

OT and personal with my friend for a sec:

We're having rooster for dinner tonight because he won't get off the ducks.  They're DUCKS, ducks aren't your brand.   Always with the drama.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> They're playing the 911 tape right now.
> 
> Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



So that is why everyone is ahead of me on this trial. I was watching HLN.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



kitten and duck? OK.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi wants an explanation for, "Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"
Their own words condemn them.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



And I've never noticed *people* saying he's racist, lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Except Zimmerman's not white.

And he shot Martin because Martin was bashing his head on the ground.

But other than that....

Well no, the rest of the post is a lie, too.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Witness Jane is describing someone being aggressive.  Isn't it logical that would be TM, who was already pissed enough to go back after he had "lost" GZ and approach and ask why he was being followed?  It's sounding more and more that TM went looking for GZ with a chip on his shoulder.  NOT that GZ was looking for a confrontation.  So far that's my opinion but I'm still open to other facts...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol @ Rat


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Witness Jane is describing someone being aggressive.  Isn't it logical that would be TM, who was already pissed enough to go back after he had "lost" GZ and approach and ask why he was being followed?  It's sounding more and more that TM went looking for GZ with a chip on his shoulder.  NOT that GZ was looking for a confrontation.  So far that's my opinion but I'm still open to other facts...



Yep I'm with ya.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I don't believe he is Hispanic either.  Hispanics actually WORK!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > They're playing the 911 tape right now.
> ...



HLN is playing the whole thing, but when they take a commercial break, they pause the recording, so essentially, every break, they get 2 minutes farther behind. They'll still be running tape an hour after the PM recess.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

ZING!

Person on top had a DARK jacket.  Zimmerman was in red.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



they have to get their opinions, commentary and re-enactments in there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

And we're back to "pop, pop, pop"


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And we're back to "pop, pop, pop"



I can't believe it... Did she not listen to her own hysterical 911 call?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > They're playing the 911 tape right now.
> ...




Well there is our first mistake.


)



>>>>


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He mentined it in one of his calls.

Don't argue with me.  I am right.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

She is claiming the shooter was on top. Forensics prove Zimmerman was on the bottom.

She's a nut. pop pop pop? She's done!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

She's never seen a gun fired on TV or in a movie?

What a sheltered life she leads.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



mm-hm

Don't make me whip my big red font out today.  It's exhausting.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> ZING!
> 
> Person on top had a DARK jacket.  Zimmerman was in red.



How can you say that when it was dark and raining?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> She is claiming the shooter was on top. Forensics prove Zimmerman was on the bottom.
> 
> She's a nut. pop pop pop? She's done!



No they don't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

How do you shoot someone in the chest when he is lying face down?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

"Hearing the shots". Plural.

Don time to get off this merry go round, it's making me dizzy.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> How do you shoot someone in the chest when he is lying face down?



He fell face down after he was shot.

The body was found face down with his arms under his body.

Did Zimmerman pose hinm like that?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

She's back pedaling something terrible here on the voices.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > She is claiming the shooter was on top. Forensics prove Zimmerman was on the bottom.
> ...



Yeah they do. Be patient. The defense will call the State's ballistics examiner.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

If Martin started this then why did he not take his ear buds off, Get rid of his skilttles and drink, which were still in his pockets?

Why no bruises on Martin's knuckles?

Oh, I know, a loaded sidewalk.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

That court water must be tasty.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> She's back pedaling something terrible here on the voices.



She's back peddling so fast that she'll be passing your house ass first in about an hour.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The rain had washed away a lot of useful forensic evidence.  It will be inconclusive.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



(Sigh). Keep your panties on it's coming!

He's talking about ballistics in angle and position of shit.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



no, slinging garbage please.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Rabbi wants an explanation for, "Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"
> One does not argue with trolls, like Rabbi.  Their own words condemn them.



Translation: I remain King of the Unsubstantiated Statement.  All hail, KingShit!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Shot
Shit shot whatever


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Didn't she say she heard Zimmerman say "I shot him" after the shot(s) with that couldn't she tell if he was the "dominant" voice or the one yelling for help?


----------



## animallover (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...




LMAO!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> Didn't she say she heard Zimmerman say "I shot him" after the shot(s) with that couldn't she tell if he was the "dominant" voice or the one yelling for help?



She probably knows but doesn't want to say it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The Bernster is looking a little angry.  

That 0 and 9 score, coming up on 10 must be frustrating.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Get your objections straight!

I am totally entertaining myself with this trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Get your objections straight!
> 
> I am totally entertaining myself with this trial.



Same here. I'm getting mad that I have to miss some of it in a little while.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The damn *SEAL* is still crooked.

This is national tv for Pete's sake.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The damn *SEAL* is still crooked.
> 
> This is national tv for Pete's sake.



I know, right?

To me, the bottom looks like "IN GOD WE RUST".


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

She assumes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Is she done? How long is the recess?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And a dead body.  That's evidence for the state.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Is she done? How long is the recess?



Pedals is done. 15 minute recess.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

That witness is the biggest dingbat I have ever seen. No wonder Florida schools rank at the bottom. She was a teacher there. 

It also seems that everyone involved no longer lives there. Is that some kind of transient  riff-raff housing development? No wonder they needed Zimmerman to patrol the place.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The judge called that wrong.  She didn't let the voice experts in but lets this layman who never heard anything give her opinion.  If there's need for an appeal that will be in there.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> That witness is the biggest dingbat I have ever seen. No wonder Florida schools rank at the bottom. She was a teacher there.
> 
> It also seems that everyone involved no longer lives there. Is that some kind of transient  riff-raff housing development? No wonder they needed Zimmerman to patrol the place.



In your mind but not in mine.  I thought she was awesome.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Good witness for the prosecution


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The judge called that wrong.  She didn't let the voice experts in but lets this layman who never heard anything give her opinion.  If there's need for an appeal that will be in there.



Exactly.

I will never understand NOT allowing expert testimony, but allowing some moron to give their version of what she assumes makes me think we are all doomed under this system


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The judge called that wrong.  She didn't let the voice experts in but lets this layman who never heard anything give her opinion.  If there's need for an appeal that will be in there.



Oh pease!  She was not listening to a recording.  She heard the real deal.

Picky, picky, picky.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



No one is disputing that Martin is dead. Only why.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Google said:


> The real issue here, to me anyway, is that black youths are committing inter-racial violent crime at a sickening rate.  Find me one, one fucking video of a bunch of white people beating the shit out of a black person.
> 
> There are literally hundreds of videos of the opposite.  The media does all it can to censor the perpetrators race out of these stories, and none have been charged with hate crimes.
> 
> Brace yourself NewWorld, but black youths commit and staggering disproportionate amount of crime.  Zimmerman's neighborhood had a string of burglaries, all committed by black youths, and he watched Trayvon acting suspiciously--confirmed by ANOTHER WITNESS.  Trayvon attacked him and was shot.



Bu......bu....bu....lynchings!~


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The judge called that wrong.  She didn't let the voice experts in but lets this layman who never heard anything give her opinion.  If there's need for an appeal that will be in there.
> ...



Wrong.  Cause I said so.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't she say she heard Zimmerman say "I shot him" after the shot(s) with that couldn't she tell if he was the "dominant" voice or the one yelling for help?
> ...



She does not even know what planet she was on. She heard the same voice 10 minutes before the shot  It could have someone talking on a cell phone over the wind & rain.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Wrong! Because _"I"_ know so


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > FOX News and the entire rightwing media-scape has been crucifying the kid, making him the symbol of the great black demon that drove whites from the cities to suburbia starting in the 50s.
> ...



Of course it is.  That is why the prosecution removed it from the equation in their opening statement!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Good witness for the prosecution



Did we listen to the same witness? If I were you, I'd be looking at her bank accounts to see if Zimmerman's family paid her to be so stupid.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



You act like you were there instead of her.  No way, Jose.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Good witness for the prosecution
> ...



You have blind beliefs.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Today was a disaster for the prosecution.  *It's building like they have no case but have to go through some kind of pro forma motions. *   Naturally the left is going to find racism it is all they have.



Exactly.  Which is why he wasn't charged at the outset!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

getting ready to resume.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > That witness is the biggest dingbat I have ever seen. No wonder Florida schools rank at the bottom. She was a teacher there.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The judge called that wrong.  She didn't let the voice experts in but lets this layman who never heard anything give her opinion.  If there's need for an appeal that will be in there.
> ...



I think she f'ed the call on the spot.  Not that it makes any difference in the result.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jun 26, 2013)

not a legal one. If Zimmerman is found not guilty, the lwingers will have a cow for they are looking for 'politcally correct' veridict and NOT a legal one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I guess he plans to send medically ill little old ladies living in the boonies who are on $100,000/year meds to prison.  Obama's motto:  I'll show you.  I'll fuck ME!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this another earwitness?

Bring on John!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Good witness for the prosecution
> ...



Zimmerman family paid her to contradict Zimmerman's self defense argument?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Another transient?

Does that complex have *ANY* long term residents???


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Next witness has been called. Monalo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



No. I have logical beliefs based on what I know about the case. You on the other hand are influenced by your fear of guns and a picture of a cute 12 year old black kid.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Another transient?
> 
> Does that complex have *ANY* long term residents???



Everyone left town when Al, Jesse and the Black Panthers showed up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> And while I am at it..why can't you all that disagree with each other just disagree and stop these attack modes with the name calling and nasty remarks?



We've been together here and elsewhere for years. We luv luv luv a good family fight!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



She completely discredited herself with "pop pop pop", not knowing who's voice was who's and saying that martin was on the bottom, face down when he was shot.

Even a Liberal can not shoot someone in the chest when he is laying face down.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Another transient?
> ...



Maybe the don't want to live next to a child killer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The Bernster's style of questioning is leeeeeeeeeading, filling in words for witnesses and restating what they said "better".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

"howling" then "grumbling" then "rumbling" then "struggling"?

Get your story straight, girl.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

It's what we do, gracie.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "howling" then "grumbling" then "rumbling" then "struggling"?
> 
> Get your story straight, girl.



he wanted her to use the word struggling that they had already gone over, so he kept digging til she remembered the right word she was supposed to say.

Dontcha remember what we practiced!!??


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It could have been an an echo, she didn't say he was laying face down when he got shot.

Why are you politicizing this?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

This woman is not doing much better.
"After seeing the News"... She was asked for her recollection "at the time"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

DAMMIT with this "boy voice" thing.

Get it right this time Judge Nelson.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

FUCKING leading.

You cannot testify FOR her.

Dang.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The only reason Zimmerman went on trial for murder in the first place is because of political agendas


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

lol She's coached-she can't get her story straight  

Which is it?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> IMO, what matters in this case was already known before the trial.  Therefore, the trial only serves to confirm or disprove what was already known.  I'm convinced Zimmerman is guilty as hell - but I have an open mind to any evidence that may disprove my preconceived verdict.



Your mind is so open that your brain fell out!


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

For all those who believe Zimmerman was on top... How does one explain the abrasions on the back of Zimmerman's head? Self inflicted?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmm Zimmerman was on top.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol She's coached-she can't get her story straight
> 
> Which is it?



Both, she is not articulating her story as coached


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You're singing my song


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> For all those who believe Zimmerman was on top... How does one explain the abrasions on the back of Zimmerman's head? Self inflicted?



Grass stains, upcoming ballestics.

I'm actually adding to the Z on the bottom evidence here 

Also, John Good is going to eye witness him on the bottom, complete with clothing color coded sketch!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?



Why did the condom cross the road?

Hint:  It was pissed off!~


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Manalo just testified that Zimmerman was the one on top of Martin beating him. "According to what she saw on the news" I believe here,  John Good will contradict that testimony. He saw Martin on top. He drew a sketch. Manalo's husband told her to stay inside. Manalo's husband went outside and photographed Zimmerman's injuries with his phone.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Hmm Zimmerman was on top.



And what is your point, Sarass?  Other than the fact that you have such a serious case of penis envy.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The lead investigator wanted him arrested right away. It was Republican/ Fox News  analyst Florida State Attorney's office who stopped the investigation.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 26, 2013)

All these witnesses have been coached by the state - the one resident from yesterday was destroyed by the defense because her in court testimony didn't match her original depositions.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So? He was charged with "murder" because of political pressure AKA agendas


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



huh?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I politicized it because you are emotionalizing it.
The last witness testified that they never changed positions until Zimmerman stood up and that Martin was laying face down.

Could have been an echo? I'm sure the woman knows what echoes are and that they are softer than the original sound. A second echo (the third pop) wouls have been 1/64 as loud as the gun shot.
Current witness describes one shot and she lives along the same court yard.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I know, right? typical person with an agenda to turn the tables in the way that fits his agenda


----------



## Zona (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 That child was 17, not 12.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

I am quite sure, having been in fights during my life, that each man at one time or another was on top.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



This is a political trial from POTUS to the US Justice Dept to the FBI to the State's attorney to the Sanford chief of police, to this judge, to Angela Corey to Rick Scott to the guy talking right now.

P.O.L.I.T.I.C.A.L Trial.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S., you are an expert on nothing.

Let's stay on track.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Isn't it disgusting?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And let's not forget that when she called 911, she told the dispatcher that she heard one bang, not 3.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> For all those who believe Zimmerman was on top... How does one explain the abrasions on the back of Zimmerman's head? Self inflicted?



It was two small lacerations and they could have happened in the rush getting out of his truck or bumped on something chasing down Martin, could have happened in the struggle.

I think Zimmerman could have very well hit his head on the concrete but there was no bashing his head on the concrete.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Was so dark she couldn't tell if they were male or female but watching the news later she knew it was Zimmerman on top? WTF?!?!


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who believe Zimmerman was on top... How does one explain the abrasions on the back of Zimmerman's head? Self inflicted?
> ...








Bumping it on the truck? Really?


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG poor woman does not watch movies, someone buy her a dvr


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

They need to shy away of Zimmerman on top and focus more on him being the original aggressor if they have any chance of winning this.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"



I think it is not.  It is a reference to the culture driven behavior of inner city Negroes.  Using the word "Negro" is not racist.   He simply made a prediction.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



If all else fails, haul out the "R" word!  I wonder how many on here who do that live in all white neighborhoods?  On another forum where several here and I used to be members there was one who threw the "R" word around like confetti.  He made the mistake of posting where he lives.  I found the demographics on that community online and posted it.  Not one single person lived there who  was not white.  Not even a yellow person!  Not even a light tan person!  He dropped out.  For some reason.  Not sure why.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

How do you just walk away, go sit & watch TV when someone is screaming HELP!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It is illegal to defend yourself against an attacker.  Who knew?


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

It seems all the witnesses paid no mind... No wonder this place needed a neighborhood watch!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yeah I'm pretty much cheering against the gubbamint on this.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



She did not say one bang, she did not give a number.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> How do you just walk away, go sit & watch TV when someone is screaming HELP!



The witness yesterday went back to cook dinner.  Oh nothing, just someone yelling for help, got dinner to cook here.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Yes, I have got worse than that in street ball.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"
> ...



Within in the context of the poster's earlier comments race, I think your conclusion is wrong.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought the witness who described what he saw in mixed martial arts terms was the best yesterday.  Having been established that Martin in the dark clothing was on top of Zimmerman in red (?), the witness said Martin had Zimmerman "mounted" and was engaging in "ground and pound."  

For an example of MMA ground and pound in action...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LKADggv018"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LKADggv018[/ame] 

And either just before or after his testimony the jury was shown the pics of the damage to the back of Zimm's head from having it pounded into the sidewalk and the mess his face looked like, especially his nose.  The pics were much different, and more damning IMO, than those we've seen after the medics had cleaned him up.  

I expect the defense will refer to that testimony and pics whenever the opportunity presents itself as the trial continues and most certainly in their closing arguments.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

Zimmerman is guilty of killing Trayvon Martin.  There is no dispute as to that fact.  The fact is fully and freely admitted.

The issue on trial is not whether or not Zimmerman killed Martin, it's whether his defense is valid.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

[MENTION=44285]UFLResearcher[/MENTION] .... Go Gators!  - ??


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=44285]UFLResearcher[/MENTION] .... Go Gators!  - ??



Restaurants in Nashville serve gator meat for the UT fans before the UT/Florida games.  Glad I went to Vandy.  Not really sure that gator would taste like chicken!


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who believe Zimmerman was on top... How does one explain the abrasions on the back of Zimmerman's head? Self inflicted?
> ...



Oh for heaven's sake, put down the bong. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you just walk away, go sit & watch TV when someone is screaming HELP!
> ...



Seriously, what does that say about that supposedly gated community.  When violence has become that much of a  ho hum everyday thing, it is really pitiful!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am quite sure, having been in fights during my life, that each man at one time or another was on top.



? I have not wrestled with any one since the fifth grade.... I  knock his ass out and then kick him in the head or torso...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=44285]UFLResearcher[/MENTION] .... Go Gators!  - ??
> ...



There's a new UFL Researcher - Hmmmm.

Are we in a petri dish?  lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



EXACTLY!!!! Libs can't help but see Martin as the cute 12 year old kid.
I have to admit, when I saw that picture, I had a hard time believing he could have been the aggressor. Then I started looking at the *evidence*.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes, for many years now.  

HeLa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some cancer cells are immortal.  

Anyway, back to the topic of the thread:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ernie S., you are an expert on nothing.
> 
> Let's stay on track.



I'm pretty good on wave propagation, Jake. What are YOU an expert at?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


I'm talking about a user. Look down.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=44285]UFLResearcher[/MENTION] .... Go Gators!  - ??
> ...



Gator is awesome. We used to drive to the Gulf to pick up our seafood and and this one place had gator as well. With the prices in Nashville at the grocery stores for seafood, it worked out to be the same price to drive to Destin, have a mini vacation and pick up our food.

Note: gas prices were waaaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper in the 90's.



And of course absolutely feast while were down there.


----------



## AmyNation (Jun 26, 2013)

Merged.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Manalo testimony debunked. She used a face shot of Martin in his hoodie as a reference between Zimmerman and Martin. There was no way she could have known who was bigger, or who was on top. End of story.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And CNN is STILL using the 12 y/o pic as of yesterday.  There are some serious credibility issues there.  My folks used to say 'believe nothing you hear and only half what you see.'  Honestly, I don't like right wing media.  I really like mainstream meda and then I think for myself.  But, shit, this behavior from the mainstream media is patently libelous!  Just my NSHO.  I am finding it every more difficult to believe anything they publish.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

A blanket thank you to everyone in this thread for being my eyes and my ears on the live trial. 

I don't have tv where I live, just the computer and a radio. 

So thank you one and all for the play by plays.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Manalo testimony debunked. She used a face shot of Martin in his hoodie as a reference between Zimmerman and Martin. There was no way she could have known who was bigger, or who was on top. End of story.



This witness lost me when she initially said she couldn't even discern if it was a man or a woman scuffling outside and then stated after watching the news she knew it was Zimmerman on top... I'm interested in what her husband has to say though.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Manalo testimony debunked. She used a face shot of Martin in his hoodie as a reference between Zimmerman and Martin. There was no way she could have known who was bigger, or who was on top. End of story.
> ...



Yeah, all of these witnesses are suspect, save for the cop and the technician...


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been reading that the Prosecution witness changed her testimony. 

How did it go over in the court room?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

This is how witness sees Martin:


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> A blanket thank you to everyone in this thread for being my eyes and my ears on the live trial.
> 
> I don't have tv where I live, just the computer and a radio.
> 
> So thank you one and all for the play by plays.



I'm standing at the back doors with them open AC on so I can see kids in the pool and the tv at the same time. 

Pathetic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Court is in recess until 1:10 PM Eastern.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

These two witnesses are spinning.

Get the defense's eyewitness and his sketch out here and let's settle this once and for all.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> A blanket thank you to everyone in this thread for being my eyes and my ears on the live trial.
> 
> I don't have tv where I live, just the computer and a radio.
> 
> So thank you one and all for the play by plays.



Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

Streaming live.

On lunch recess until 1:10 EDT


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

There's one protestor out there today with a stand your ground sign.  One.

The media is riot jonesing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There's one protestor out there today with a stand your ground sign.  One.
> 
> The media is riot jonesing.



If one starts based on what the media is showing/portraying, then they (media) should be responsible for any damages and also for the cost of clean-up and costs that law enforcement uses (including salaries).


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> This is how witness sees Martin:





Here are a couple of video's to show Zimmerman as he speaks and Travon as he was

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjRp-vIvTNg]George Zimmerman Sanford Police Interview [Lie Detector/Polygraph] (February 27, 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WScO9r5INU]Trayvon Martin 7-Eleven Surveillance Video (FULL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

The defense is having a little trouble in their cross with these witnesses now.  The witnesses are getting things out like "it was the _boy_ who was screaming for help" and that it was "Zimmerman on top of Trevon".  Once something like that is out there and the jury hears it, it gets tough for the defense to discredit the witness without seeming to harass them.

The witnesses are very soft spoken and believable.  The defense is going to have to do more than just say liar liar pants on fire.  They are not doing well today.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Your full of shit!

Maybe someone beat your ass for being a retard. Which explains the brain damage evident in your posting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

State's Witness List
http://www.wesh.com/blob/view/-/207...rge-Zimmerman-trial--State-s-witness-list.pdf

Defense's Witness List
http://www.wesh.com/blob/view/-/207...e-Zimmerman-trial--Defense-s-witness-list.pdf


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=44285]UFLResearcher[/MENTION] .... Go Gators!  - ??



Thanks for Urban Meyer, he is a great coach.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The defense is having a little trouble in their cross with these witnesses now.  The witnesses are getting things out like "it was the _boy_ who was screaming for help" and that it was "Zimmerman on top of Trevon".  Once something like that is out there and the jury hears it, it gets tough for the defense to discredit the witness without seeming to harass them.
> 
> The witnesses are very soft spoken and believable.  The defense is going to have to do more than just say liar liar pants on fire.  They are not doing well today.



STOP right there.

The defense proved that the witness used a photograph of Martin in a hoodie, and a photograph of a younger Martin in his football outfit to gauge the size of the two when she "saw the shadows". She was debunked when she said she used the hoodie image to make the comparison. 

The defense did incredibly well. The prosecution is calling suspect witnesses to the stand. First, Bahadoor, who was proven to be biased against the defendant, Sirdyka a hysterical teacher who made the automatic assumption that the weaker voice was Trayvon's, who also did not know how many shots were fired, then you have Manalo, who made a flawed comparison of the bigger man based on two photographs she saw; one of the hoodie, and of Martin in his football uniform. 

Three straight times the prosecution witness was caught in some sort of inconsistency in their testimony. Sarah, you have no clue. Not one clue.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



What's you're excuse?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Insulting each other has nothing to do with this trial. Why bring that in here? Believe it or not, there are many people in this world that do NOT want to listen to it, see it, or hear it. Take it elsewhere, please.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the fact has been established that TM was on top of GZ, beating on him.

Still waiting to hear any evidence of how things wound up that way.

Anyone have the timeline handy of the lapse of time between the end of Z's non-emerg call to the dispatcher and the gunshot?  I thought it was under 5 minutes but it seems as though there was a war of words, then the beating, then the gunshot.  Didn't Z say M was approaching him at the end of that call?  If so, what?  Did they have a chat that escalated into TM punching GZ in the nose and knocking him down?  Or was it much quicker than that?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The defense is having a little trouble in their cross with these witnesses now.  The witnesses are getting things out like "it was the _boy_ who was screaming for help" and that it was "Zimmerman on top of Trevon".  Once something like that is out there and the jury hears it, it gets tough for the defense to discredit the witness without seeming to harass them.
> ...



Bahadoor was a little iffy but you are not being fair about the two today.  Simple as that.  Once they got their opinions out, the jury will not be able to unhear it.  

You are the one who is unfair and without clues here.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Because I thought it was funny.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > A blanket thank you to everyone in this thread for being my eyes and my ears on the live trial.
> ...



Thanks for the link. I've got a Flintstone computer and I'm on dial up but I'll give it a go.

Maybe if I pedal harder....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

TK, you will find that juries do not pay much attention to the judge once testimony starts.

They are hearing "the boy" and "Zimmerman was on top" and so forth.

They are not reading you or me, but processing information in their own unique way.

Several attorneys told me at a dinner that lawyers say they love jurors and juries, but really they dislike them because jurors make up their own scenarios, do their own research in violation of instructions, discuss it with others, and so forth.

Now you may well be right in your analysis, but you are not on the jury, and they are processing their way.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I think the *fact has been established that TM was on top of GZ, beating on him*.
> 
> Still waiting to hear any evidence of how things wound up that way.
> 
> Anyone have the timeline handy of the lapse of time between the end of Z's non-emerg call to the dispatcher and the gunshot?  I thought it was under 5 minutes but it seems as though there was a war of words, then the beating, then the gunshot.  Didn't Z say M was approaching him at the end of that call?  If so, what?  Did they have a chat that escalated into TM punching GZ in the nose and knocking him down?  Or was it much quicker than that?  Any thoughts?



what evidence is that?


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

Trayvon Martin in morgue 3 days as 'John Doe' after mom reported him missing

Police reportedly had Trayvons cellphone in their possession yet they allegedly made no attempts to call his friends or family whose numbers could have been retrieved from his phone. According to his girlfriend, she and Trayvon were talking on the phone moments before he was shot and killed by 28-year-old neighborhood watch captain, George Zimmerman.

One of the saddest aspects of this case is what the parents of that boy were put through.  Something rarely discussed.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I think the fact has been established that TM was on top of GZ, beating on him.
> 
> Still waiting to hear any evidence of how things wound up that way.
> 
> Anyone have the timeline handy of the lapse of time between the end of Z's non-emerg call to the dispatcher and the gunshot?  I thought it was under 5 minutes but it seems as though there was a war of words, then the beating, then the gunshot.  Didn't Z say M was approaching him at the end of that call?  If so, what?  Did they have a chat that escalated into TM punching GZ in the nose and knocking him down?  Or was it much quicker than that?  Any thoughts?



Martins body did not have any marks on it except for his knuckles & the gunshot. There is no proof Zimmerman hit him first or at all until he had to shoot to save his life. All the witnesses went back inside to cook, watch TV, call 9-1-1 or chase their dog. Zimmerman was violently hit more than 10 times in the head as he was alone screaming for help & was not hitting back. Only a enraged deranged thug continues to beat some who is not hitting them & screaming for help.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 26, 2013)

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is racist: "After Zimmerman is acquitted and the usual inner city Negro suspects start rioting"
> ...



I think all sort of inner city trash will riot. They do it to "celebrate" championship game wins, and "protest" events they don't like.

If it were up to me they'd be allowed to burn down their ghettos, and live in the ruins as a consequence.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



But then again, nobody ever accuses you of having anything resembling coherent thought.

_Ever_.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How am I being unfair? The prosecution has already shown that they can only call witnesses who have little to no definitive eyewitness testimony as to who was on top of who, who was yelling for help, or who instigated the altercation. So forgive me, Sarah, you are the clueless one, that is how you shall remain.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Break - OT

Did you guys see this video?  This right here is why I have guns.  Horrible.

Brutal New Jersey home invasion caught on video baby monitor | Fox News


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I think the *fact has been established that TM was on top of GZ, beating on him*.
> ...



Every witness to the altercation so far has said one person was on top of the other beating him.  Zimmerman is the only one with injuries consistent with that.  The back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet and grass-stained, as were Martin's pants at the knees.  

Are you kidding?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I think the fact has been established that TM was on top of GZ, beating on him.
> ...



That's not true.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 26, 2013)

We created this thread for members to post updates from the trial, and to discuss to the trial itself. This thread is in Zone 2, please remember Zone 2 rules when posting in this thread.


> "Zone 2": Political Forum / Israel and Palestine Forum / Race Relations/Racism Forum / Religion & Ethics Forum: Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking threads.



We are hoping this will help with reported posts, deleted posts, and closing of threads. Enjoy!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The *SEAL* is totally screwing with my OCD all things must be balanced.  I keep heading for the tv to tilt it.  Maybe if I put a book under the left side...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Break - OT
> 
> Did you guys see this video?  This right here is why I have guns.  Horrible.
> 
> Brutal New Jersey home invasion caught on video baby monitor | Fox News



Responsible citizens should carry a gun. Because the Supreme Court Ruled many times that Police do not have a Constitutional Duty to Protect You. Read Warren v. District of Columbia. It will scare the shit out of you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The *SEAL* is totally screwing with my OCD all things must be balanced.  I keep heading for the tv to tilt it.  Maybe if I put a book under the left side...



You'll just have to remove the book when it starts back up in a few minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The *SEAL* is totally screwing with my OCD all things must be balanced.  I keep heading for the tv to tilt it.  Maybe if I put a book under the left side...
> ...



I can do that.  lol


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



That is not what the witnesses said, and Zimmerman's jacket did not have any grass stains, Martian grass stains came from being shot and falling face first on the ground and then Zimmerman jumping on top of him as he was dying.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Santy, check out Aye's sig.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Zimmerman jumped on top of him as Martin was dying? I'm not sure I've heard that one yet.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Luissa! You rawk!


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeannee Manalo was a big help to the defense. She says the confrontation started at the cut-through & progressed down the dog-walk.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The jury will remember certain things, and nothing the judge says can prevent that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Just one problem... nobody comes to this forum area..


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the official thread.  

I'm not gonna lie, I was hoping to see Angela Corey at the prosecution table at least for awhile.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Not in the trial yet, no, but that's what Zimmerman told the investigators.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Court is back in session. Manalo continues to be questioned.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Jury has been seated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Manalo used photos of the younger Martin to make her determination. The football photo was Martin all of 12 or 13 years old. Therefore her testimony cannot be deemed as reliable.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

She was talking about pictures she saw of Zimmerman in the news.  He didn't show any pics of Zimmerman.  Wonder why not?

I'll tell you why, Zimmerman looks much older and bigger than the 17 yr. old kid.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Just one problem... nobody comes to this forum area..



It is a sticky, so it will always be at the top of the political forum.
If you keep posting it will stay active in new posts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

Jayne Surdyka should have stayed home.  She was lying so much, that it's a wonder the chair didn't catch fire.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

This line of questioning by the prosecutor is why media bias can ruin a witness... She can only go off pictures of Martin she had seen in the news, not that night.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

"After Martin was shot, you never saw him get up and walk around, correct?" Damn, the prosecutors are flailing...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



According to the police report Zimmerman's jacket was:



> wet and covered with grass, as if he had been lying on his back on the ground.  Zimmerman was also bleeding from the nose and the back of the head.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

So we have a witness that didnt know either of the two, but knows for sure the help calls were coming from Trayvon or a little boys voice.  The same lady says she heard three distinct pops or gun shots...yet there was only one shot.

How did this ladies evidence ever get admitted.  They have declined experts to decipher the same thing and hers gets in...cause for appeal number one.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

The person who was on top was the person who got up.  Eos.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrs. Rumph has been recalled be the prosecution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> She was talking about pictures she saw of Zimmerman in the news.  He didn't show any pics of Zimmerman.  Wonder why not?
> 
> I'll tell you why, Zimmerman looks much older and bigger than the 17 yr. old kid.



He did, exhibit 2 R for identification purposes, if you were paying attention.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeannee Manalo was watching TV when shot was fired. She can't know if person on top got up. She also thought 17yr Martin was a 12 year old boy from TV picture. Defense wins again & this is supposed to be the prosecution strong point.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The person who was on top was the person who got up.  Eos.



If you recall, Zimmerman was on top after he got out from under Martin. Sorry, argument invalid.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The person who was on top was the person who got up.  Eos.
> ...



He was on top and he got up while Travon was laying there dead.  The boy was the one yelling for help..  Next witness..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Jeannee Manalo was watching TV when shot was fired. She can't know if person on top got up. She also thought 17yr Martin was a 12 year old boy from TV picture. Defense wins again & this is supposed to be the prosecution strong point.



The jury knows from the testimony that a scuffle ensued and someone got shot.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jeannee Manalo was a big help to the defense. She says the confrontation started at the cut-through & progressed down the dog-walk. She went back to watching TV when shot was fired so she can't know if person on top got up. She also thought 17yr Martin was a 12 year old boy from TV picture. Defense wins again & this is supposed to be the prosecution strong point.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sorry, you are interpreting it based on bias.

I forget which witness, but they said he was underneath Martin, and when they looked back around he was standing over the top of him.

Keep trying.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

https://twitter.com/MsRachel_94

I think they told her to delete her "court nails" tweet.

That's okay, I'm sure M O'Ms got them.


http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/twitter/rachel-jeantel-758403


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

The pre trial propaganda continually showing Martin as a 12 year old boy has had a real affect on this trial.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And you still hold that Travon beat Zimmerman up as well?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

One thing I've noticed about George....he doesnt know what anyones deal is...lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The evidence shows it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

One of the calls played back shows he did not profile black people, one of them he mentioned a Caucasian male. Case debunked.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes.  They'll remember that the witness was discredited so all his other testimony, true or not, will go out the window.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Not really, no blood (from Zimmerman's bloody nose) on TM's hands or anywhere.  No bruises on TM's hands, not even Zimmerman blood on TM at all.  They swabbed under TM's nails.  TM's blood IS on Zimmerman though.

The jury knows this.  They aren't hearing your crazy stories.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

So far all that has been proved his how powerful pretrial publicity is.  The witnesses are testifying as to what they saw on television and how those perceptions have colored their personal eye witness observations.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> One of the calls played back shows he did not profile black people, one of them he mentioned a Caucasian male. Case debunked.



It really isn't going to be that easy for pro murderer people.


----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2013)

Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion, by Andrew Branca 



> Today can only be characterized as an utter debacle for the prosecution in Florida v. Zimmerman. Besides the testimony of a couple of highly professional law enforcement witnesses, the testimony of the the other State witnesses ranged from signing George Zimmermans praises, to acknowledging the utility of following a suspicious person from a distance, to being utterly discredited by razor sharp cross-examination of the defense.
> 
> Before we even get to the disaster that was the States witnesses, however, we first have to discuss this mornings hearing and the extent to which it evanescent is the States case against George Zimmerman.



Read more @  Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses

With a know-nothing jury and a fumbling prosecution, the riots should start in a week or two.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Next fallacy.

You don't necessarily have to have bruises on your hands after you beat the shit out of someone. Are you saying Zimmerman did that to himself? You really are looney aren't you?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

IMO the star witness for the prosecution will be GZ's recorded statements.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > One of the calls played back shows he did not profile black people, one of them he mentioned a Caucasian male. Case debunked.
> ...



Easier than you making these wild presuppositions about Zimmerman, Sarah.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Next witness. Nicknamed "Diamond" or "DeeDee" (sp?)


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's not true.

Autopsy Reveals Trayvon Martin Had Bloody Knuckles When He Died (Video) | The Gateway Pundit

WFTV has confirmed that autopsy results show 17-year-old Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles when he died.

The information could support George Zimmermans claim that Martin beat him up before Zimmerman shot and killed him.

Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report - NY Daily News

Autopsy results confirm that Trayvon Martin sustained injuries to his knuckles before he was gunned down in a Florida gated community.
The medical examiner found two injuries on Martins body: the fatal gunshot wound on his chest and broken skin on his knuckles, according to WFTV....


Read more: Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report - NY Daily News

The jury knows this.  They won't listen to crazy stories.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

This is the witness who was called for lying about telling Martin to run....I think...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

People who aren't in the jury box know about the trial from what is filtered through the snippets coming from the media that they pay attention to.   We know from Sarah G, that people not charged with considering all the evidence won't.  They will pick out what supports their opinions and disregard what doesn't.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Not quite as there was no claim that Zimmerman "jumped" on top of Martin.  What he told investigators was that after Martin was shot, Martin sat up allowing Zimmerman to slide out from underneath him and that Zimmerman then got on top of Martin, holding Martin's hands away from his body.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Martin referred to Zimmerman as a "Crazy ass cracka."


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Next witness. Nicknamed "Diamond" or "DeeDee" (sp?)



Is that the girl that bragged about her testimony, getting high, and getting her court nails on?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Ha, he is a creepy ass cracker.  Said he looks like a rapist..


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Racist Thug Trayvon Martin called Zimmerman a "Creepy Assed Cracker"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

People are having a hard time understanding this witness. This is no doubt helping the defense.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

The judge is getting irritated with the defense and the witness is getting to the defense.  This is great.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The judge is getting irritated with the defense and the witness is getting to the defense.  This is great.



And you think that has any bearing on the case?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

One clue about this current witness...shes 19 and will be in the 12th grade next year...so yeah this could be lengthy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

I am laughing my EVER LOVING ASS OFF at this testimony.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

This is Rachel Chantal (sp?)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this for real?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Martin referred to Zimmerman as a "Crazy ass cracka."



Racist Martin said that ****** (Zimmerman) is still following him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I am laughing my EVER LOVING ASS OFF at this testimony.



I got back to my computer just in time.

This is hilarious.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Somebody call the Feds and get that race crime investigation fired back up.  There's a whole lotta N words flying around.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The judge is getting irritated with the defense and the witness is getting to the defense.  This is great.
> ...



She is getting her testimony in no matter what West and O'Marah want.  It must have bearing or they wouldn't be so upset.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I am laughing my EVER LOVING ASS OFF at this testimony.
> ...



If its that funny or rediculous, please give a rundown on what's being said. I have no way of seeing what's going on today.

EDIT: Does one of the news stations have an app that I can download and watch from?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

"That nigga is still following me".

Trayvon thought Zim was a Black Hispanic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



She was already discredited for lying about her hospital visit. That will have bearing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat give the summary, you can relate it better than me and I'm laughing too hard to type.

Wet grass sound.  Lol
Wth is wet grass sound?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "That nigga is still following me".
> 
> Trayvon thought Zim was a Black Hispanic.



He referred to him as a "creepy white cracker" also...so what gives?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Travon was saying get off, get off..  Wow..


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat give the summary, you can relate it better than me and I'm laughing too hard to type.
> 
> Wet grass sound.  Lol
> Wth is wet grass sound?



Probably smokin weed in the rain...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Clickorlando.com
Or
Wesh.com has z app I think


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat give the summary, you can relate it better than me and I'm laughing too hard to type.
> 
> Wet grass sound.  Lol
> Wth is wet grass sound?



One would assume it's much different then dry grass sound.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sorry, can't take this witness seriously. She has already shown she is incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Myfoxorlando.com may be the ones with the app


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'm sure the pro murderer defense will try and prove that but will the jury buy it?  I think not.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Myfoxorlando.com may be the ones with the app



Wild About Trial has an app.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wild-about-trial/id530043712?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat give the summary, you can relate it better than me and I'm laughing too hard to type.
> ...



Trayvon was trying to light some grass with his 7-Eleven lighter he just got. He was telling his girlfriend DD to get off the phone.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



LOL!!!! The prosecution just shot itself in the foot!!!! Asked her why she lied about not being at the funeral!!! Given that she lied, how do you expect the jury to believe her?

This is rich!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

zOMG, she's dancing in the seat.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Court is in 15 minute recess.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

She is a surprisingly sensitive and sympathetic witness.  Poor thing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "That nigga is still following me".
> ...



Everyone was right all along!  It was racial.

I am officially removing my signature.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> She is a surprisingly sensitive and sympathetic witness.  Poor thing.



Oh grow up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Crooked sign time again.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Hard pressed to take her seriously. It seems too convenient that she happened to hear Martin say "get off, get off" before the cell hung up...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 26, 2013)

I've caught a bit of this girl's testimony, assessing her IQ, and wondering if she can string a coherent sentence together (probably as most of you have), when they flashed her name: Rachel Jeantel.  I would bet she's Haitian, and I would bet her parents are non-English speaking Haitians.  Just my gut.  So I give her a bit of slack if that turns out to be true.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

http://blogs.chicagotribune.com/new...tins-girlfriends-credibility-is-crumbling.htm


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So we have a witness that didnt know either of the two, but knows for sure the help calls were coming from Trayvon or a little boys voice.  The same lady says she heard three distinct pops or gun shots...yet there was only one shot.
> 
> How did this ladies evidence ever get admitted.  They have declined experts to decipher the same thing and hers gets in...cause for appeal number one.



Was this the same woman who decided which was smaller after seeing a 4 year old photo on Trevon in his football uniform?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

George Zimmerman stand your ground hearing: Witness in Zimmerman case caught in lie - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Okay, here's the abridged.   The Bernster kept having to repeat her for the court reporter, then of course he repeats her at the beginning as to what he wants her to say not what she actually said, OBJECTIONS, so that continues the entire testimony, he has to repeat for the jury and the court reporter, like every line she says.  Then she's saying TM was saying "that niggah is following me", "there's that niggah again", 'white cracker".

OMG I can hardly stand the irony.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> Hard pressed to take her seriously. It seems too convenient that she happened to hear Martin say "get off, get off" before the cell hung up...



She prefaced the "get off" with like a little. Put that racist bitch on a lie detector!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> Hard pressed to take her seriously. It seems too convenient that she happened to hear Martin say "get off, get off" before the cell hung up...



Indeed. Funny how this was never mentioned before.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> I've caught a bit of this girl's testimony, assessing her IQ, and wondering if she can string a coherent sentence together (probably as most of you have), when they flashed her name: Rachel Jeantel.  I would bet she's Haitian, and I would bet her parents are non-English speaking Haitians.  Just my gut.  So I give her a bit of slack if that turns out to be true.



You are correct, sir.  She referred to herself as "Haitian-Dominican".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That or the opposite may be the case.  You have no way of knowing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm sure she'll do much better during cross.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Where are the people who come in to hit the race card?  Someone go get them!  We need to have a chat.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Why, whatever do you mean?

Do you think maybe the defense has something on her like, oh I don't know, just guessing here - the prosecution admitting she lied and changed her story under oath?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Might be time to dig up Trevon and charge him with a race crime.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## animallover (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok just caught a moment of that Crap testimony and all I got to say is WOW. Lmao


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I've caught a bit of this girl's testimony, assessing her IQ, and wondering if she can string a coherent sentence together (probably as most of you have), when they flashed her name: Rachel Jeantel.  I would bet she's Haitian, and I would bet her parents are non-English speaking Haitians.  Just my gut.  So I give her a bit of slack if that turns out to be true.
> ...



She has lived her life in Miami.  No excuses for not speaking English.  Certainly you watch tv.  That alone is a clue on how to put a sentence together.  I don't give anyone any slack for not speaking English if they have spent their entire life in the US.

Let's be real.  Stupid is stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Get the Feds on the horn, fire up that race investigation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I just think she'll have a really good explanation of her new evidence saying TM said "get off, get off".


And she'll be much clearer then the defense isn't repeating her words for her.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

You kind of got to feel bad for the prosecution knowing this is probably the best witness they have...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So we have a witness that didnt know either of the two, but knows for sure the help calls were coming from Trayvon or a little boys voice.  The same lady says she heard three distinct pops or gun shots...yet there was only one shot.
> ...



Lol...not sure.  I just dont see what the value of her testimony was.  It was prejudicial and who cares what her opinion is?...we need facts.  She didnt know either of them and had never even heard them speak...so how can she determine for sure was yelling for help?

Those parents would know if that was their kid screaming for help...but it is to their benefit for it to be Trayvon if they want GZ convicted, so who can you rely on?

It doesnt make any sense to me for the person on top delivering damage to also be screaming or yelping for help at the same time.  The one on the bottom is most likely yelling for help...but what do I know...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You think she'll clear up that part about TM's dad saying it wasn't TM yelling and her saying it was?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> You kind of got to feel bad for the prosecution knowing this is probably the best witness they have...



And knowing what's coming after the break.

They've got to be sweating bullets, doing shots of tequila and pissing themselves.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She knows his voice better then his own father.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So we have a witness that didnt know either of the two, but knows for sure the help calls were coming from Trayvon or a little boys voice.  The same lady says she heard three distinct pops or gun shots...yet there was only one shot.
> ...



No... to the three shots... it's called an echo.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

This is too much fun, I can't hardly stand it.  I'm actually giggling.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

O'Mara is gonna have a field day with "DeeDee".


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

DD (Rachel Jeantel) used the words "like" & "a little" to preface "get off".

Put that racist dope smoking bitch on a lie detector.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Court is now back in session.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> You kind of got to feel bad for the prosecution knowing this is probably the best witness they have...




Whats worse is that they had to call her.  The defense was for sure and it would have made the prosecution look like they were avoiding her.  So they call her and then have to get Trayvons racist comments on record also...its like they are putting her out there first to kind of get it over with.  At least they can say they werent hiding her or afraid to call her.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

lol defense strategy... interupt, interupt, interupt....


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

side note: God our education system has screwed up soooooooooooooooooo bad this witness can't even speak english.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

This woman has an IQ of about 23.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey cut her some slack...shes 19 and will be a senior next year...shes almost there...will probably be 20 at graduation....lol.

Ill tell you one thing  GZ wouldnt have followed her...he would have ran like the wind.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Do not forgot!  On the appeal the defense won on deposing Crump, part of that depo last week was on DD - and something came out in that depo.

They have something


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> This woman has an IQ of about 23.



You mis-spelled .023


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> This woman has an IQ of about 23.



I bet she gets a college grant or loan that will never get paid back. It's fun to watch people burn my tax dollars.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

She's getting cranky.

_
{I don't like all these numbers and shit.}_


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol
You have DD nailed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

He lost her.  Back up.

We're going to be here a while.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > This woman has an IQ of about 23.
> ...



Someone please tell me she an a-typical example of a student in Miami this is horrible.  If our enemies see this they will attack us.  No wonder corporations are off-shoring.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He lost her.  Back up.
> 
> We're going to be here a while.



Zim's looking at her thinking "I've got shoes that are smarter then her".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> This is how witness sees Martin:



In his state of expulsion from school, he wasn't a football hero either!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Break it down, Don, break it down.

One syllable words.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Break it down, Don, break it down.
> 
> One syllable words.



No, Don needs to speak ebonics for her to understand. Since Don is educated, that won't happen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Break it down, Don, break it down.
> ...



I need a translator.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Shes lying.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Her neighbor didn't hear an echo. Why not?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG, TM's dad is laughing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

"You can go" LMAO


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXSLcYQHqFQ]Airplane! - Jive Scene with Translation [1080p] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

She said you can go?  Lol

DD needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OMG, TM's dad is laughing.



I saw that too.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

IS Treyvon's father laughing or crying?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> IS Treyvon's father laughing or crying?



Laughing!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > This woman has an IQ of about 23.
> ...



I was being kind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

"You didn't report it to law enforcement?"

"I thought they's suppose to call you."


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

The look on Don's face is priceless on this. He's holding it together pretty good. 

She's comparing this to the tv show "The First 48".


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the defense is doing a TERRIBLE job. That woman has the defense running in circles and she appears to be leading him, not the other way around. She may or may not be credible but the defense is awful.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, TM's dad is laughing.
> ...




OMG..im a dummy...I thought he was crying uncontrollably.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IS Treyvon's father laughing or crying?
> ...



Yes, now I see he's shaking his head and laughing.  What a guy!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Nope, not crying. He lifted his head up and appeared to be smiling.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Even he knows using this witness was a mistake.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

oh man my stomach hurts...watching don is hilarious.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Probably not in the same location, not in the same angle of attack to the location where the sound initiated.  If your location is opposite something that reflects sound you will get an echo.  If your location is opposite empty space and/or something that diffuses sound any echos would be less pronounced and/or not heard.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat between watching this and your posts I'm going to pee my shorts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



He probably can't believe his son was dating this girl.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

If the damn camera would pan just a little to Dons right...there is a smokin hot blonde in the second row...wowzers!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...




You are one BAAAAAAAAAAAAAd Raaaaaaaaaaaat!~


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

"nope"

"nope"


"nope"

Probably the best parts of her testimony so far.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



They hire teachers like the one that testified earlier named Jayne Surdyka.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Where are the people who come in to hit the race card?  Someone go get them!  We need to have a chat.



I think their deck of cards turned out to be a game of Old Maid!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

DeeDee is a deer in a pair of headlights. She keeps giving conflicting answers.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the people who come in to hit the race card?  Someone go get them!  We need to have a chat.
> ...



They'd probably have better chances if they play Go Fish!


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "nope"
> 
> "nope"
> 
> ...



I think she is high


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

She just acknowledged that she lied to Sabrina Fulton about her age....


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

blootoo awn


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So you have a problem with those who refuse to speak anything but ebonics?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr West:   "You know what?  Im trying to be real patient trying to discredit this witness, but she is doing it all by herself and getting all the credit...damnit!!"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

The court reporter needs a raise.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2013)

Well since this tread appears to be about non trial facts at the moment I'll add this.

Why the fuck is her neck wider than her head?!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is too much fun, I can't hardly stand it.  I'm actually giggling.



I heard gunfire when I worked in the Nashville projects - apartment complexes.  They never echoed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Well since this tread appears to be about non trial facts at the moment I'll add this.
> 
> Why the fuck is her neck wider than her head?!



She made her neck bigger to offset her Moe Howard hairdo.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

His dad is balling...


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > You kind of got to feel bad for the prosecution knowing this is probably the best witness they have...
> ...



The best defense is a defense masquerading as the prosecution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is too much fun, I can't hardly stand it.  I'm actually giggling.
> ...



Stealth paint.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Well since this tread appears to be about non trial facts at the moment I'll add this.
> 
> Why the fuck is her neck wider than her head?!



Lmao.

And to answer your other post on the defense - Don and DD appear to be having a language barrier and DD appears to be having a brain barrier.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is too much fun, I can't hardly stand it.  I'm actually giggling.



Me too. It looked like Travons Dad was laughing his butt off, he tried to stop, but like me, he could not help it


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> His dad is balling...



Balling?  Bailing?  Bawling? Huh?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

This is so crazy, what or where is this line of questioning going?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > His dad is balling...
> ...



Trayvon Martin's dad is laughing his ass off.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > His dad is balling...
> ...


bawling


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

"You gots to unnerstand what I's telling you"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> This is so crazy, what or where is this line of questioning going?



I don't even think Don knows anymore.  I think he's just trying to get through the next sentence.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "You gots to unnerstand what I's telling you"



Get in there and give Don some translation assistance!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

She acknowledged she lied under oath about going to the hospital.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> This is so crazy, what or where is this line of questioning going?



Impeaching the witness.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jun 26, 2013)

I wonder, How many who are expressing opinions have ever sat on a jury before.

Deliberations are a critical process that involves looking at the evidence, making decisions on testimonies validity and PERCEPTIONS by the jurors. 

I have sat on a few juries and even been elected to be the "chair" on at least two of them. All it takes for a mistrial is one juror to have a perception of the defendant that opposes the views of those who have dissected and analyzed the evidence. 

Like lawyers are often quoted - it is impossible to read a jury.

If the jury finds him not guilty then he is not guilty - no matter your personal opinion. If the jury finds him guilty then he is guilty - until evidence shows him otherwise.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it's kinda funny to see people rooting for one side or the other.
Don't we all just want justice?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



But of course, keeping li'l Trayvon under control is NOT the parents' responsibility!  No siree.....THAT is the responsibility of the 'village.'


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

Something desperately needs to be done about Floridas educational system


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > This is so crazy, what or where is this line of questioning going?
> ...



Is that what this is called?  LOL

That would work, except the jury can't understand what she's saying to impeach herself.

Hopefully the court reporter got some of this so they can read it back.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

That blonde isn't "Smokin" although I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.

"The Wakening"


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is too much fun, I can't hardly stand it.  I'm actually giggling.
> ...



It echoes if your head is hollow like these witness.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Or Rook.  No wait.  Blackbird.  Prolly racist game!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



West: so you "created a lie" about going to the hospital? Jeantel: " Yes."


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Well since this tread appears to be about non trial facts at the moment I'll add this.
> ...



OMG...this exchange just cost me a keyboard...water all over it

Moe Howard hairdo?...lmao!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2013)

Now the defense is objecting to himself? Wtf


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> I think it's kinda funny to see people rooting for one side or the other.
> Don't we all just want justice?



Most people have their own opinions, they aren't fence sitters taking potshots at everyone like you do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll bet that after they finally get DeeDee off the stand, the judge recesses for the day so they can all go down to the local gin mill.


Any takers?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



It would be hilarious to hear the reporter read back EXACTLY!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

George looks like he's writing a list.

*
"What I'm going to do on my summer acquittal"*

1)...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

West:  I would like to object!  

Judge:  You cant object to your own question!!!

This witness is rubbing off on West.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

What a truly embarrassing witness for the prosecution


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Now the defense is objecting to himself? Wtf



I caught that, too!  LMAO!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I would pay to hear that...can I pick the narrator!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ten bucks says the number one song on youtube this weekend will be a DeeDee mashup.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Now the defense is objecting to himself? Wtf
> ...



West needs a DD drink.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I understand the physics. Both witnesses had similar angles to the scene, though apparently on different sides of the courtyard.
One would think that if it was an echo, she would have said something like " Pop pop pop" and not "pop pop pop."


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

I think this would be a good time for Mr West to tell her a knock knock joke.  Mr Martin will probably have to leave the court laughing...these jokes are all about timing


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

What did she just say???????


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

The people you choose as your friends reflect on who you are as a person.  The jury must be just astonished.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> She acknowledged she lied under oath about going to the hospital.



Oh she was under oath then?  You sure about that one too?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > She acknowledged she lied under oath about going to the hospital.
> ...



I posted two links. Read them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

You can read this one while you're at it.

Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin's girlfriend lied under oath | The Daily Caller


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> The people you choose as your friends reflect on who you are as a person.  The jury must be just astonished.



Probably not as much as li'l Trayvon's folks.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG.  She drives.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

So this is how a trial in the former USSR looks like? There's no question that the thug want back to face Zimmerman. 

The star witness has shown to be a liar.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

She had to smoke a huge "Blunt" before testifying today, HAD TOO! 

That's the only explanation for this witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

What's this he's getting at with the text thing, I keep banging on the TV but I'm still only picking up every other word DD says.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

West:  So its like a 3 - Way texting thing?

way to get 3-way in their west...why didnt you just ask her if it was a phone orgy?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 26, 2013)

I do think this woman is on something, but she also has a mouth full of marbles. She needs to spit them out and speak clearly. She also needs to share what ever she is on so we all can understand her.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> So far all that has been proved his how powerful pretrial publicity is.  The witnesses are testifying as to what they saw on television and how those perceptions have colored their personal eye witness observations.



The only reason the media is making this a big deal is guns. They want to take them away and our right to defense.

They're show casing the florida laws.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's this he's getting at with the text thing, I keep banging on the TV but I'm still only picking up every other word DD says.



It's getting much funnier now that the picture is out of sync with the sound.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> West:  So its like a 3 - Way texting thing?
> 
> way to get 3-way in their west...why didnt you just ask her if it was a phone orgy?



These defense attorney's got to get the 3 way and anal sex in where ever they can.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

She's giving West some shit..


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I do think this woman is on something, but she also has a mouth full of marbles. She needs to spit them out and speak clearly. She also needs to share what ever she is on so we all can understand her.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

GZ looks like he's thinking about shooting this witness.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 26, 2013)

She is a really dumb witness but his lawyer is ineffective and he seems as easily swayed off topic as she is/does


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > West:  So its like a 3 - Way texting thing?
> ...



Its their Jodi moment...RATINGS!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

DD clearly doesn't like Crump.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

How is anyone in that courtroom keeping a straight face and not having full on belly laughs


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 26, 2013)

Some people have difficulty expressing themselves.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What's this he's getting at with the text thing, I keep banging on the TV but I'm still only picking up every other word DD says.
> ...



Very much so!


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd say she's a hostile witness but I'm having a hard time understanding half of what she's saying...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2013)

The defense should have made more hash out of her than it did.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

It's scaring me that I'm starting to understand what she says.

Add ebonics to my repertoire.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So this is how a trial in the former USSR looks like? There's no question that the thug want back to face Zimmerman.
> 
> The star witness has shown to be a liar.



And you wonder, sir, why no one gives credence to much of what you say.

Hyperbole, a bit?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope someone is taping this and after a month or two, they transcribe exactly what is said. I really want to try and read it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> How is anyone in that courtroom keeping a straight face and not having full on belly laughs



It is a trial of someone accused of murdering a 17 year old boy. Hard to laugh.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's scaring me that I'm starting to understand what she says.
> 
> Add ebonics to my repertoire.



You're doing better than i am then!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Some people have difficulty expressing themselves.



And those people grow up to be mods!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's scaring me that I'm starting to understand what she says.
> 
> Add ebonics to my repertoire.



Don't you mean aD Ebonix taa maH Mo'FukInn REpertOire?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> She's giving West some shit..



She should be telling the truth, which I doubt she's doing now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > How is anyone in that courtroom keeping a straight face and not having full on belly laughs
> ...



TM's dad is laughing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is too much fun, I can't hardly stand it.  I'm actually giggling.
> ...



The only things sound could echo off were the buildings, at most 50 feet from the gun shot.
Sound travels at 1,116 feet/second so the pop pop pop, assuming 2 pops were echoes, would have been 1/20 of a second apart, a total duration of a bit over 1/10 second; hardly what one would perceive as pop pop pop.
She is lying! She did not hear pop pop pop but has watched The First 48, like DD.\ and is saying what she thinks will have the most influence on the jury.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> How is anyone in that courtroom keeping a straight face and not having full on belly laughs



I keep expecting the doors to open, and Barbara Billingsly walking into the courtroom saying "I can help you stenographer, I speak Jive".


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have difficulty expressing themselves.
> ...



That would have been funny if someone with a sense of humor had said it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Court has recessed again for 15 minutes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > How is anyone in that courtroom keeping a straight face and not having full on belly laughs
> ...



Even Trays father was.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

15 minute recess.


*Alcohol break!!!!!*


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

West is going to try and get this testimony stricken from the record because of tampering.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> You can read this one while you're at it.
> 
> Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin's girlfriend lied under oath | The Daily Caller



You are trying to rationalize with an irrational poster.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The defense should have made more hash out of her than it did.



They look half afraid of her.  She's also crying and she seems truly sad that Travon was killed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy crap.  There's 79 guests on here.  

Highlight of the entire political racial trial - DD.


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The defense should have made more hash out of her than it did.
> ...



Agreed on her emotions. Still isn't doing much for the prosecution though. Not the most credible witness they've brought and that's saying something being that the neighbors seem to have helped the defense with their inconsistencies more then the prosecution.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



*You and I have a little date at 6:15 p.m.  Until then *


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 15 minute recess.
> 
> 
> *Alcohol break!!!!!*




Make it a double!


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> West is going to try and get this testimony stricken from the record because of tampering.



explain please...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> West is going to try and get this testimony stricken from the record because of tampering.



She was definitely tampered with.  She doesn't care & lies about most things but then is suddenly very sharp on certain dates to make a jab at police or defense. She was coached to make certain key points.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Is the famous "IN" negger forthcoming?

I'm going to get all repped up and then come calling for a Sunshine neg so I can be with the In Crowd.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > West is going to try and get this testimony stricken from the record because of tampering.
> ...



Thank you. Just imagining how hard it must have been to coach her....


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > West is going to try and get this testimony stricken from the record because of tampering.
> ...



This seems to be a running theme with most of the prosecutions witnesses so far...


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You are hearing what you want to hear.  All of the witnesses have had a lot of interesting things to say, you're just trying the case in your own head and not putting yourself in the juror's place.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



lol...you bigot!!


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



It almost makes my head explode!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > West is going to try and get this testimony stricken from the record because of tampering.
> ...



Coached?  They worked on this girl for a solid year and this is the end result.

Some things you just can't fix.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



lol...you faggot!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The defense should have made more hash out of her than it did.
> ...



Give it a rest. Proven liars are proven to be unreliable witnesses.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Echoes can be heard from low lying clouds (it was raining) ... distant buildings... really depends on specific acoustics... 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhlHDE_BWU]Cool gun shot echo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nate (Jun 26, 2013)

You may be right Sarah G, I tried to get into this case with an open mind but, honestly, watching the neighbors back peddle about hearing someone walking from right to left, the pop, pop, pop reference, or not seeing if it was a man or a woman scuffling to it was Zimmerman she saw on top. It's left me to wonder how far the prosecution is willing to go to convict this man whether he's innocent or not. 
Case is still early though and there may be one credible witness that I haven't seen yet that may change my opinion.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

2/3 of the posters here have jake on ignore.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?

SHIT!  Did you see what I typed?

This is screwing me up.  No wonder Don needed an alcohol break.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Or one witness knew what an echo was and the other did not?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 15 minute recess.
> 
> 
> *Alcohol break!!!!!*



I'm thinking it's time to dose DD with a bit of Xtal Meth just to keep her pseudo-lucid.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> If the jury finds him not guilty then he is not guilty - no matter your personal opinion. If the jury finds him guilty then he is guilty - until evidence shows him otherwise.



Not so fast.  I had a friend who was a retired professor of forensic pathology.  I asked him his impressions about the OJ Simpson trial, the one where he was acquitted.  He said, there is no doubt in my mind he is a double murderer.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

"Take your time to read it".

6:35 trial resumes


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Sunshine, don't neg 25!  He's my friend. ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?*
> 
> SHIT!  Did you see what I typed?
> 
> This is screwing me up.  No wonder Don needed an alcohol break.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> 2/3 of the posters here have jake on ignore.



Raises hand


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

"Wut"?

"Kin I see it"?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?
> 
> SHIT!  Did you see what I typed?
> 
> This is screwing me up.  No wonder Don needed an alcohol break.



Queen Latifa?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

This woman needs help remembering to breathe.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Come on guys!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/300245-the-official-zimmerman-trial-thread.html


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

LOLing West reading DD ebonics.

West doesn't do DD well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL! She's tapping her fingernails while telling him what she said. She sounds annoyed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Oopsie.  They forgot to coach DD on no nasty eye rolling and "are you listening?" at the defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

BUSTED!!!!!!!!!

West just caught her saying that she rushed through the deposition, and that she didn't answer accurately! Witness debunked!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

She's admitting she thinks a deposition is a game. She is barely sentient.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

This chick is about to crack


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

She does not want to be there now, either.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

"It had sound like Trevon."

What language is that?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Stop making her read!  It's just giving her a 'tude.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

It takes her a day to read 3 lines from the transcript.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?


Kim Kardashian?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt she starts cursing and rolling her eyes any minute.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I wouldn't doubt she starts cursing and rolling her eyes any minute.



OHHHH! Eyeroll! Right before break for the day was asked.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?
> ...



Oprah, maybe, if she puts on a hundred pounds.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Tomorrow's Schedule:

*DD Part II*​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Court has been called into recess for the day, until  9:00 A.M. tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

DD is pissed that defense said they will need another couple of hours of questioning.



Poor baby.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't doubt she starts cursing and rolling her eyes any minute.
> ...



I'd ask to continue, if I was the defense. I'd love to see her melt down.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And grows an extra neck


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Got my Wednesday poker in an hour and a half so I gotta eat. Later!


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Got my Wednesday poker in an hour and a half so I gotta eat. Later!



Have fun


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

"could have been Trayvon you know its not"


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2013)

Treyvon's parents must be so proud of Treyvon's choice in friends.

Imagine the attorneys are going out for a strong one before hitting the books tonight.  Hope they invite the recorder.  She deserves a drink, too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm leaving a note behind re my daily summary for [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] - hit the youtube.  Nothing I could possibly say would be adequate enough to describe today's train wreck.  

Kick back and enjoy the DD Show.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



She'll be tweeting it out tonight, just to have the defense shove it in her face tomorrow, along with everything else they didn't get to today.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



She sounds like she is annoyed on an infinite level. She grunts and scratches and looks like she is zoning out at times.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> West just caught her saying that she rushed through the deposition, and that she didn't answer accurately! Witness debunked!



HaHa According to you, she's been debunked several times since she got there.  She is kicking butt in that courtroom.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

I would not be at all surprised if she would say "whut you talkin bout willis"


----------



## Trajan (Jun 26, 2013)

so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why? 

I will reward thee, 'heavily' many times.........


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Creepy ass cracker...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Her Twitter is shut since this morning when I posted it.

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Prosecution just found out about that and M O'M is all over the social networking thing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why?
> 
> I will reward thee, 'heavily' many times.........



MMMMMM.  Okay.

Hang on.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why?
> 
> I will reward thee, 'heavily' many times.........




"whut you talkin bout willis"?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BUSTED!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Says you. She was just called for failing to answer accurately in her deposition. You cannot refute it in any way whatsoever, Sarah "Selective" G.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

I think DD was planning on heading back down to Miami...nope sorry have to stay another day...defense tactic?

Terrible witness for prosecution...here she is the last person to speak to trayvon alive...his parents are in the gallery and she looks totally bored with having to testify in his honor...wow!

Add to that...she lied about her age and her reasons for not going to his funeral.  Add to that, that she didnt check up on his fight and just thought the dad would probably help or someone she overheard in the back ground.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 26, 2013)

Girlfriend said Martin was close to his fathers girlfriends home. How close is that house to where Martin was killed?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why?
> ...



LOL  That summed it up!

Here's the summary on DD:

The Bernster kept having to repeat her for the court reporter, then of course he repeats her at the beginning as to what he wants her to say not what she actually said, OBJECTIONS, so that continues the entire testimony, he has to repeat for the jury and the court reporter, like every line she says. Then she's saying TM was saying "that niggah is following me", "there's that niggah again", 'white cracker".

Then West got up and there's impeachment coming, but West and DD have a communication and language barrier and DD has a brain barrier.  Plus he's making her read and do math, so she's getting annoying, give him the eyeball and the are you listening!? (insert ebonic accent there).  

Were there other witnesses today?  lol

Yes - the lady that lost it on the 911 call and had to have victims adovacates come was up.  It was teary.  she was an earwitness with a lot of gaps so maybe 1/2 of a prosecution point?  For tears and girl empathy.

Another witness was up, thought there was a "girl" on top because it was small, apparently made the ID off the 12 year old TM photo.  That went around in a merry go round for awhile.  Not very much AH-HA! there.

Waiting on John Good to get up for the defense with his sketch and wipe out the earwitnesses.

The DD show is a must see.

This guy usually has the videos up pretty quickly:

https://www.youtube.com/user/HeartInSanFrancisco


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Girlfriend said Martin was close to his fathers girlfriends home. How close is that house to where Martin was killed?



At the end of the same sidewalk he was killed is where fiance lives.  100 yards or so.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why?
> 
> I will reward thee, 'heavily' many times.........



This is all you need to know:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiJyFEa1F6o]Train hits Another Train (Head on Collision) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The pre trial propaganda continually showing Martin as a 12 year old boy has had a real affect on this trial.



It's also exposed the liars.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

All in all, in my opinion, a much better day for D than P.


----------



## Politico (Jun 26, 2013)

That was epic lol!!!!

I'll bet the defense is doing a happy dance screaming thank god for public schools!!



CrazedScotsman said:


> Girlfriend said Martin was close to his fathers girlfriends home. How close is that house to where Martin was killed?



She wasn't his girlfriend.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

[MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]

Two more points:
TM's dad was laughing his head off at DD - the show was that good.
There's a consensus here that the FBI needs to be called to reopen the race investigation for "white crackah" and "niggah".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> I think it's kinda funny to see people rooting for one side or the other.
> Don't we all just want justice?



Yeah. That's why many of us are rooting for one side. Because if they other side wins there wont be justice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

The prosecution may be getting its weakest links out of the way first.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Politico said:


> That was epic lol!!!!
> 
> I'll bet the defense is doing a happy dance screaming thank god for public schools!!
> 
> ...



But she played one on texts.


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember when Republicans were so excited by the thrashing Obama was going to get from Romney.  Now they are excited by the thought of a guy getting off after chasing down and shooting to death an unarmed BLACK child.  And they wonder why minorities won't join their party?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > 2/3 of the posters here have jake on ignore.
> ...



  That's why you two clowns answer me all the time.

But do it, and the quiet will be much nicer for me.

I advised you, TK, but you wouldn't listen, and that, kid, is on you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Too bad ShadowSolomonMan wasn't able to comment on any of this today. What would he have said about DD today (and tomorrow)?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

I need to go try to recover some IQ points.

ttyl


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate said:


> You may be right Sarah G, I tried to get into this case with an open mind but, honestly, watching the neighbors back peddle about hearing someone walking from right to left, the pop, pop, pop reference, or not seeing if it was a man or a woman scuffling to it was Zimmerman she saw on top. It's left me to wonder how far the prosecution is willing to go to convict this man whether he's innocent or not.
> Case is still early though and there may be one credible witness that I haven't seen yet that may change my opinion.



The prosecution built their whole case around thelying dumbass DeeDee. You just saw their star witness go down in flames. That usually does not happen until the defense puts on their case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

If she does tweet about the trial, she'll be in jail for contempt before morning.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

As well she should be.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> If she does tweet about the trial, she'll be in jail for contempt before morning.



As much as I hate to even think about it, I wouldn't put it past her to say something to someone about it. I don't know that she even understood what the judge was telling her before she left about not talking to anyone about it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Whoever has twitter, jump on search @Ms_Rachel94

That's some funny funny shit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

For those wondering, here's a little info on DD and why she's a witness:

Witness #8 (Rachel ?Dee Dee? Gentille) Files: Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the defense decided to include as many causes for appeal as possible, including incompetent defense.  They started with that 'Knock-Knock' joke.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I just watched some of Rachel's testamony. Um. What did she say??? Jeez.


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2013)

Trying to get back on topic, it does look like a bad day for the defense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > If she does tweet about the trial, she'll be in jail for contempt before morning.
> ...



She was so pissed about having to come back tomorrow that she probably didn't even listen to the judge.


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The defense should have made more hash out of her than it did.
> ...



They have to handle her with kid gloves, Sarah.  She's young and they don't want to look like beasts in front of the jury hammering her.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Whoever has twitter, jump on search @Ms_Rachel94
> 
> That's some funny funny shit.



Some are saying they have found her 'new' name on there, but I haven't seen it mentioned yet. 

No, I don't have a twitter account; I go to the twitter search feature.


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

Rachel Jeantel recounted to jurors in Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial how Martin told her he was being followed by a man as he walked through the Retreat at Twin Lakes townhome complex, on his way back from a convenience store to the home of his father's fiancée. Jeantel is considered one of the prosecution's most important witnesses, because she was the last person to talk to Martin before his encounter with Zimmerman on 26 February 2012.

She testified that Martin described the man following him as "a creepy-ass cracker" and *he thought he had evaded him.* But she said a short time later Martin let out a profanity. Martin said Zimmerman was behind him and she heard Martin ask: "What are you following me for?" She then heard what sounded like Martin's phone earpiece drop into the grass and she heard him say, "Get off! Get off!" The phone then went dead, she said.

Friend of Trayvon Martin testifies in George Zimmerman murder trial | World news

From the witness stand at today's trial, Rachel Jeantel, they young girl Trayvon was talking to when he "ran away" from George Zimmerman.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Really?  I thought the reverse, T.  I thought the prosecution generally sucked.


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Creepy ass cracker...



Ever been "followed" by a someone creepy?  Sounds "scary".  For either a young girl or a young boy.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



thank you, would I be mistaken if what I heard was incorrect as in this witness was supposed to be the bomb for the Prosecution?


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Really?  I thought the reverse, T.  I thought the prosecution generally sucked.



Just depends on the jury believing the last person to talk to Travon.


----------



## Politico (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I just watched some of Rachel's testamony. Um. What did she say??? Jeez.



Bwrrrunpbammummmber.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Creepy ass cracker...
> ...



It's a shame that kid had to die but to be so scared up until that moment makes his death worse somehow.  Senseless.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Yes, this is their "star" witness.  

They admitted last year that she lied under oath, but maybe thought they could bring her back by coaching her on what to say for a year? Not sure on their logic there, but it's not working out well for them and she's pretty pissy about having to come back tomorrow and be imposed on some more.   

The "court nails" were excellent for drumming at the defense, though.  Good choice DD!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Politico said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched some of Rachel's testamony. Um. What did she say??? Jeez.
> ...




Thats what I thought she said but wasn't sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It's hurting their case holding back like that as well.  I can see that and I'm sure the jury can too.


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm stating the facts on why they came across the way they did.
Your opinion as to the effect it had with the jury is an unknown, as we both have no idea how it came across with them.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

And this...um...person...is the prosecutors "star" witness? Really? If so...they be fucked big time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I though we were supposed to make *rhymes.*


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I just + repped him a bit ago.  We are just joking around!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?
> ...



Our own.........ta dah......Luissa!  I'm pretty sure she is black.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Got my Wednesday poker in an hour and a half so I gotta eat. Later!



Are you buying us all chicken if you win?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

That chick has major attitude probs. Birds of a feather, says I. Hence Trayvon being her bud.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



There are court reporters who are saying the jury was listening to her very intently and there was one juror who seems a little impatient with all the sidebars.  So we do have some idea how witnesses and lawyers are coming across to the jury.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 26, 2013)

Why is race such a important part of this case? Whites committed evil acts based on race, and  so much crime is now committed by blacks. Zimmerman didn't  need a firearm and should have just used his cell to report  the "Bad Guy". Martin wasn't  hurting anyone. I don't think he intended too hurt anyone he was just passing through. Ironically, I think  Zimmerman was trying to protect the neighborhood.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

"Official" Zimmerman thread? Really?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

What I find "telling" is the "star witness" saying Trayvon called Zimmerman a creepy ass cracker. CRACKER. He's dead, so I guess he won't get fired for saying that word.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 26, 2013)

Why is race such a important part of this case? Whites committed evil acts based on race, and  so much crime is now committed by blacks. Zimmerman didn't  need a firearm and should have just used his cell to report  the "Bad Guy". Martin wasn't  hurting anyone. I don't think he intended too hurt anyone he was just passing through. Ironically, I think  Zimmerman was trying to protect the neighborhood.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



She should've got a contempt for a couple of those things, but we ain't going there in the race and political trial.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Creepy ass cracker...
> ...





Young girl?  Young boy?  

That spin of acting like Trayvon was younger than he really was  looks like it could backfire in the court.  Hyperbole is weak.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What I find "telling" is the "star witness" saying Trayvon called Zimmerman a creepy ass cracker. CRACKER. He's dead, so I guess he won't get fired for saying that word.



Did you listen through to the "niggah" part?

The irony almost killed me.

See I changed my sig and everything.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why?
> 
> I will reward thee, 'heavily' many times.........



If you ever have the time trust me it's worth going back to page 158 starting with 25 caliber's first post on this witness DD because it's worth the read.

Honest our USMB panel of courtroom commentators had me in stitches this afternoon describing her testimony.

They should get some sort of reward. My face hurts from laughing.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Why is race such a important part of this case? Whites committed evil acts based on race, and  so much crime is now committed by blacks. Zimmerman didn't  need a firearm and should have just used his cell to report  the "Bad Guy". Martin wasn't  hurting anyone. I don't think he intended too hurt anyone he was just passing through. Ironically, I think  Zimmerman was trying to protect the neighborhood.



Have you seen the news today ( oh boy ) ?  LIFE is all about race and gender.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The defense is having a little trouble in their cross with these witnesses now.  The witnesses are getting things out like "it was the _boy_ who was screaming for help" and that it was "Zimmerman on top of Trevon".  Once something like that is out there and the jury hears it, it gets tough for the defense to discredit the witness without seeming to harass them.
> 
> The witnesses are very soft spoken and believable.  The defense is going to have to do more than just say liar liar pants on fire.  They are not doing well today.



Pfffffffffffffft..........OMG!


----------



## Tink (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You've clearly never been to Miami.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Really?  I thought the reverse, T.  I thought the prosecution generally sucked.



They prosecuted Zimmerman at the behest of an angry mob.  Do you expect otherwise?  The state didn't have anything to start with which is why they did not prosecute in the beginning.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd kill to be a fly on the wall listening to the defense team reviewing today's testimony in court. 



But I'd really give anything to be listening into the prosecution team reviewing today's proceedings.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why is race such a important part of this case? Whites committed evil acts based on race, and  so much crime is now committed by blacks. Zimmerman didn't  need a firearm and should have just used his cell to report  the "Bad Guy". Martin wasn't  hurting anyone. I don't think he intended too hurt anyone he was just passing through. Ironically, I think  Zimmerman was trying to protect the neighborhood.
> ...



It certainly is


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This was the funniest day EVER.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to rearrange work for Part II tomorrow morning.



We still have tomorrow for the rest of the comedy show.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm surprised the judge didn't put the whammy on her for her nasty attitude and her comment that she was NOT coming back.

btw...what does grass sound like?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That was actually something they taught in the CPR class that I took:  rather than simply yelling, "Someone call 911!" you're now supposed to point directly at a specific person and say, "You go call 911".  Otherwise, they will all just mill around in shock like a bunch of sheep, everyone expecting someone else to make the call.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > so, I flipped thru fox for a moment, and there it was, I simply cannot watch it, so can some kind soul, seriously and minus any bias sum how the defense/prosecution  did today and why?
> ...



I just did in fact, and I have to say as much as I tried not to get caught up in what I felt was a railroading coming on, I have to say, that was worth it. 

In all seriousness,  if she graduates high school, there should be an investigation......

and one thing I just have to get out since I am here-


if the media had not  seen his name, and had performed 5 minutes of background (appearance,  black grandfather,  half Hispanic) and jumped all over this, it would not warrant a headline or us being in this thread.....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This was the funniest day EVER.
> ...



Talk about an ignorant person...that chick takes the cake.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm surprised the judge didn't put the whammy on her for her nasty attitude and her comment that she was NOT coming back.
> 
> btw...what does grass sound like?



Based on her tweets, she smokes it, so someone needs to ask her what she heard from it.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > So far all that has been proved his how powerful pretrial publicity is.  The witnesses are testifying as to what they saw on television and how those perceptions have colored their personal eye witness observations.
> ...



dude the reason is they want to lynch whitey


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

ayecantseeyou said:


> gracie said:
> 
> 
> > i'm surprised the judge didn't put the whammy on her for her nasty attitude and her comment that she was not coming back.
> ...



lol!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  I thought the reverse, T.  I thought the prosecution generally sucked.
> ...



That is your opinion and may be true.  We will see.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm leaving a note behind re my daily summary for [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> 
> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] - hit the youtube.  Nothing I could possibly say would be adequate enough to describe today's train wreck.
> 
> Kick back and enjoy the DD Show.



the best is yet to come in the rachel jeantel show


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The defense attorney should have been called on badgering the witness when he went after the poor woman who said that Martin and Zimmerman went left to right in the path that night.
> 
> Just because she hadn't mentioned it before meant that it wasn't important to her.  It was incidental.  But the defense attorney went one, "Just where did you say this before?  In what transcript? And kept naming them, when the poor woman looked befuddled, not sure when or if she had said it before.
> 
> But the defense attorney wouldn't let it go and kept badgering her on it for over 10 minutes.  The prosecutor should have objected.



Would you like a nice cheese and fruit plate with that whine?  It's his freaking JOB to point out the inconsistencies in her testimony and hammer them to create reasonable doubt.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



And what is it that you think is so wonderfully "believable" and "good witness" about her?  Would that be the inconsistencies in her story, or her "befuddled" - your own word for it - look?


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I liked the white lady who said it was trayvon's voice screaming...and then destroyed her credibility by sayiing she heard 3 shots...

Then the black lady with the mumbles...


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

We already saw. The da wasn't (and didn't) charge him, the cops didn't arrest him.

A special prosecutor came in when people (sharpton, the martin lawyer) started threatening race riots. I suspect the da refused to prosecute. Hence the stupid investigation (which turned up nada).


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



no 

you always want to end on a high note 

for the jurors to think about overnight 

"proper impeachment" comes tomorrow 

but there is much more detail to obtain from her first 

you should check out her friends tweets


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Big win for Prosecution.



Based on . . . ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



yes her tweets from a couple of days ago 

she was pissy cause she had to remain straight for court 

she posted lastnight about her lovely court nails 

--LOL


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...




I don't do the facebook thing OR the tweet thing. What are her friends saying? Are they calling the defense attorney a creepy cracker?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



minnie is still open for business

https://twitter.com/XxiAM_Minnie


----------



## Trajan (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



she said rachel lied...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I think DD was planning on heading back down to Miami...nope sorry have to stay another day...defense tactic?
> 
> Terrible witness for prosecution...here she is the last person to speak to trayvon alive...his parents are in the gallery and she looks totally bored with having to testify in his honor...wow!
> 
> Add to that...she lied about her age and her reasons for not going to his funeral.  Add to that, that she didnt check up on his fight and just thought the dad would probably help or someone she overheard in the back ground.



lots of people used her cell phone and texting


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The rain washed away ballistics evidence?


----------



## Meister (Jun 26, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You have a right to your opinion.
Everybody had OJ guilty until the verdict was read.  Nobody really knows what goes on between the ears of the jurors.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Girlfriend said Martin was close to his fathers girlfriends home. How close is that house to where Martin was killed?



opposite  end of the row houses


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I found this and what is positively terrifying if it's true her Facebook page says that she studied criminal justice at Miami University. 



* Last Thursday, Jeantel tweeted, &#8220;Plz plz lord dnt make me start next week.&#8221; On Friday, she linked to a photo of numerous liquor bottles from a tweet that reported, &#8220;16 months later wowww I need a drink.&#8221;

 Later that day she wrote, "CNN and HLN is killing me bro.&#8221; Both cable networks have been offering extensive coverage of the Zimmerman case, which concluded jury selection last week.

In a post Sunday, Jeantel wrote &#8220;Court nails&#8221; and included a link to a photo showing fingernails with fresh orange polish.

On her Facebook page, Jeantel uploaded a photo Sunday showing an empty bottle of Hennessy cognac, along with the caption

, &#8220;Last drink for the week long ass week too.&#8221; According to her Facebook profile, Jeantel attended Miami Norland Senior High School and has &#8220;studied criminal justice at Miami University.&#8221;

 As for where she works, Jeantel reported, &#8220;My mama n daddy do all the work I just spend it.&#8221;*

Her "court nails"







Teenage Star Witness Against George Zimmerman Has Tweeted About Case, Getting High, And Her "Court Nails" | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Child?  Oh, puhleeze.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol She's coached-she can't get her story straight
> 
> Which is it?



She was coached, but she's not very bright.


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



For someone who is 60, 17 is very, very young.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



That might have something to do with the fact that it's not the investigator's job to decide who is and isn't prosecuted.  Y'think?


----------



## rdean (Jun 26, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I liked the white lady who said it was trayvon's voice screaming...and then destroyed her credibility by sayiing she heard 3 shots...
> 
> Then the black lady with the mumbles...



The black lady who said she couldn't go to the funeral because she couldn't bear to see the boy's body?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 26, 2013)

rdean said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...





you got me there


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > For all those who believe Zimmerman was on top... How does one explain the abrasions on the back of Zimmerman's head? Self inflicted?
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > lol She's coached-she can't get her story straight
> ...



And I don't think she cares to be, she just wants to hang out and get high


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



She is already impeached, Jon.  She admitted to lying under oath when she was questioned by the Florida State Attorneys Office.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

The bitch twitted that she was HIGH. 

What a fucking joke this is. A disgrace!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



omg. This is just insane. I'm sorry I asked now. I need bleach to get the image of those nasty orange nails and glue all over her fingers out of my head.

And her parents don't mind her looking like a dumb ass in front of the whole world? Guess not. And people wonder why the fuck there is still problems going on with todays youth. Geez.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > lol She's coached-she can't get her story straight
> ...



Lawyers around Nashville have a little habit of asking a witness on cross, 'were you given any instructions about your testimony today.'  And one of my profs always told his just before the trial started, 'tell the truth.'  That answer was a wonderful ambush.  LOL.  I bet they don't ask, but I would be curious to know her answer!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I can't believe half the crap those people are saying. You know..the ones on HLN.
He's a "kid" cuz he rode a bike and played games. Um. I know plenty of MEN who ride bikes and play games...i.e. xbox, game cube, etc. Doesn't make them a "kid".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The bitch twitted that she was HIGH.
> 
> What a fucking joke this is. A disgrace!



During testimony?  Or during the shooting?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

yep

Teenage Star Witness Against George Zimmerman Has Tweeted About Case, Getting High, And Her "Court Nails" | The Smoking Gun


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The bitch twitted that she was HIGH.
> 
> What a fucking joke this is. A disgrace!



Why is she a bitch?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Side note.. after watching this girl... gotta say Tray may have been considering suicide by cop that night.  I mean really? WOW


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The bitch twitted that she was HIGH.
> ...




Because she acted like one on the stand and because she's a dumb ass?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

On the HLN show..I sure wish Jane Whateverherlastnameis would stfu. What a doofus.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The bitch twitted that she was HIGH.
> 
> What a fucking joke this is. A disgrace!


 

Toldya so...

I bet she has an interesting rap sheet, too.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 26, 2013)

when does the defense ask her is she was high or , under any 'influence'  the night she spoke to trayvon?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jackson said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



That's why lawyers make good money.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Trajan said:


> when does the defense ask her is she was high or , under any 'influence'  the night she spoke to trayvon?



I bet she was, she acts like an addict.

She does not seem to understand the enormity of being a witness in this trial.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



She reported what was said and she has more credibility than Zimmerman.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Her presence in the courtroom explains so much about "what's wrong with kids these days".

Dear heavens. This is the future. YIKES.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

^The future is here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> ^The future is here.



Bingo!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

She&#8217;s admitted under oath already that she lied at least twice - about her age and about why she skipped Martin&#8217;s funeral - her credibility is gone......


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



so they skipped witness three the sister to witness two from yesterday 

who blew it on stand


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

We are dooooooomed.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And you are partly what is wrong with todays youth. She reported a shitload of lies, was rude and obnoxious, and has NO credibility whatsoever but if you want to back her ass up, then by all means go for it while I roll my eyes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why is race such a important part of this case? Whites committed evil acts based on race, and  so much crime is now committed by blacks. Zimmerman didn't  need a firearm and should have just used his cell to report  the "Bad Guy". Martin wasn't  hurting anyone. I don't think he intended too hurt anyone he was just passing through. Ironically, I think  Zimmerman was trying to protect the neighborhood.
> ...



God, I hope not, since I don't give a damn about either one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



It could be worse:

World's Longest Fingernails

There was a woman in Nashville who ran a cash register with nails almost this long.  They were disgusting, I thought I would hurl before I could get out of the place.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, I turned the channel. I can't handle Nancy Grace on top of Jane Whateverhername is. Too much of a double whammy.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
 Sure she did.

She only lies SOME of the time.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Why do I think that "studied criminal justice" means "visited a lot of boyfriends in jail"?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well, I turned the channel. I can't handle Nancy Grace on top of Jane Whateverhername is. Too much of a double whammy.



* I can't handle Nancy Grace on top of Jane Whateverhername is*

in lite of what has been happening in court 

true bearers of false witness


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...




Hole E Blow The Lid Off!

You going to be around tomorrow morning for Part II DD Doomsday?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The bitch twitted that she was HIGH.
> ...



or both as in always


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope this bitch doesn't reproduce. Woman like her are why Trayvons don't grow up to be anything besides thugs.


The cycle keeps going and going!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Cockamaimee phone posting in phoneze.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Chances are she's pregnant now.

Or was at an abortion clinic during his funeral.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The bitch twitted that she was HIGH.
> ...



don west was heard to say 

"proper impeachment"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I think DD was planning on heading back down to Miami...nope sorry have to stay another day...defense tactic?
> ...



I caught that today, well not when DD said it, I'm picking up what you're putting down.  This is the rumor coming on up to be served to State of Florida, et al.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He can reach around with his arm and shoot him in front.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, we all understand the rightwing hate machine is going full bore on her. Did you expect anything less?  She had some damning testimony against Zimmerman and the defense had some petty attacks against her that the rightwing is wetting themselves over

First round went to the prosecution


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

Zimmerman had training in martial arts and kick boxing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

@jon_berzerk

*IT WAS SOMEBODY ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *That's why she couldn't "remember" whatever what/where/etc. and why all the 100's of pages of texts that she was his "GF" and she said other people texted him, etc. from her phone.

I just smacked myself in the head with my phone on the Perry Mason moment.

Is this the rumor?  If it is, this is going to be a beating like none other.

I just made your name red huge font ;-)


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Her testimony isn't damning. We're asked to take her word, over Zimmerman's, and she's a lying druggie, who was high at the time she allegedly heard all these interesting things that compile the "best" evidence that should send a man to prison for murder.

Reasonable doubt. She is the epitome of it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

In Opposite World, prosecution is doing great.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's a fact; if the State's case fails, expect  federal civil rights criminal charges being bought up against zimmerman. Wasn't one of zimmerman's parents a judge in that town or near by? If zimmerman would have headed the advice of the dispatcher, we wouldn't be talking about this case.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

That's ridiculous.

His dad was something like a Justice of the Peace...retired...and in a completely different area. Zimmerman did heed the dispatcher, he said "okay" and promptly lost the kid.

Who then circled back. There is NO evidence that contradicts that version, and it is the version that Zimmerman has given from the beginning...and for all the hemming and hawing, neither the testimony of the girl, nor of the dispatcher, nor of any of the witnesses, pokes holes in it. 

You don't prove a case just by saying over and over "there's no evidence but this is the way it happened. Cuz I say so."

There's a reason our die-hard Trayvon fans aren't legal eagles, folks.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

She even said it on the stand (sorta) "he was seeing someone else a 16 year old"

THAT'S on her Tweeter friends somewhere.

This is what it is.....

<evil witch laugh>


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @jon_berzerk
> 
> *IT WAS SOMEBODY ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *That's why she couldn't "remember" whatever what/where/etc. and why all the 100's of pages of texts that she was his "GF" and she said other people texted him, etc. from her phone.
> 
> ...



lets just say that lots of others used her phone and text at will 

tomorrow will be the meat of the cross


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't think Zimmerman should get off scott free BECAUSE I agree with the "if he would have stayed in his car and waited for police, we would not be watching this trial". Reckless endangerment should apply. Maybe 2nd degree murder. Something. I don't want to see him walk from it with no penalities for his stupidity. But I also don't want to see him "hanged" for some punk who added to the mix with his own stupidity.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry everyone, I was... um... having an episode.

Carry on.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 26, 2013)

*Simmer down, tesarosa.*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyVl0OYWTQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyVl0OYWTQ[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > @jon_berzerk
> ...



You're such a tease on this it's annoying.

I red huged your name and everything.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman had training in martial arts and kick boxing.



i just got done doing the quick hits on the youtube 

i didnt know according to one state witness 

that apparently zimmerman shot martin through the back 

and not with one but three shots 

pop pop pop


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> *Simmer down, tesarosa.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyVl0OYWTQ



cut her some slack, Snookie. She also does some typing for the NSA so she's a busy gal.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> His dad was something like a Justice of the Peace...retired...and in a completely different area. *Zimmerman did heed the dispatcher, he said "okay" and promptly lost the kid.*
> 
> ...



LOL, how did he "lose the kid"? That means he was following him and chasing him. Secondly, why was he out of his truck if he headed the dispatcher's advice? If he stayed in his truck and waited for the police in a safe area, would this event have happened? Why would someone who is running from a situation "circle back"? 

You are the one who is doing what I put in bold on the econd paragraph.

A "legal eagle"? You certainly aren't one!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had training in martial arts and kick boxing.
> ...



Shoot out at the ok corral complete with the race niggah and crackah cards being thrown around all over the place.

Someone call the Feds.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



there are many eyes on the internets 

i promised the crowd sourcing site 

i would not elaborate 

i would not want to tip the defenses hand 

but i will say you are one sharp cookie 

and have the ability to connect the dots


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

If it was someone else they would have wanted the media whoring and the money from the media whoring.

Maybe it's not someone else.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



who would have thunk 

that the racial profiling thing would turn out this way 

i read that during witness 8 testimony 

martins father was seen mouthing that she 

"fcking lied"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I'm a dot connector that's for damn sure.

This is totally annoying me until I figure it the rest of the way out.
*. . . . . . . . . .*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



While he was laughing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

money money money money


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



when you do 

and i am sure that you will 

*DO NOT* share it on the internets *Please*


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had training in martial arts and kick boxing.
> ...



That was the one that lost her mind on 911, couldn't get a grip and had to have a victim's advocate.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

I need to go be annoying with "Somebody Else" for a while.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



it sounds like he has crump to thank for that


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



yeah her youtube is up and running


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 26, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The left is convinced of the following truths:
> ...


And OJ was also placed on a pedestal as a what (a movie star who could do no wrong in so many of his followers eyes back then) ?

We went over and over this case here on USMB, and if we didn't learn anything much back then, well then maybe the trial will hopefully clear it all up for us finally, or maybe not just as the OJ trial didn't clear anything up much either in the end.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I need to go be annoying with "Somebody Else" for a while.



so witness 8 asked don west 

if he ever saw the tv show first 48 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No worries, I'm an awesome secret keeper ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

WAIT!  Does "do not share" mean no huge red fonts??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> 
> WAIT!  Does "do not share" mean no huge red fonts??



big fonts are always welcome 

court nails are in to


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

the money / media thing I said before about the "somebody else". 

I just got it.

See how little the fonts were?

YAY!!  I can sleep tonight without your annoying tease thing bugging me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]
> ...



Yeah, I'm probably not into court nails ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

mmmmkay, 

I'm jumping off so someone else can get a word in edgewise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Chances are she's pregnant now.
> 
> Or was at an abortion clinic during his funeral.



*OH MY GOD, AN ABORTION!!!!!!!!!*

Oh, forgot which whack I was talking to for a second.  Everything makes you think of abortion.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.  

If the Prosecution can put Zimmerman outside of his vehicle, Zimmerman cannot claim castle doctrine.  So that is it for his case.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Here's a fact; if the State's case fails, expect  federal civil rights criminal charges being bought up against zimmerman. Wasn't one of zimmerman's parents a judge in that town or near by? If zimmerman would have headed the advice of the dispatcher, we wouldn't be talking about this case.



You are exactly right on the first point.  Holder and his Negroes are determined not to let this white boy-ooops, White Hispanic boy (with black grandfather) get away.  He will be sacrificed to placate the gods of racial unrest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> In Opposite World, prosecution is doing great.



ON Bizarro World, your posts sound smart.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

candycorn said:


> I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> 
> If the Prosecution can put Zimmerman outside of his vehicle, Zimmerman cannot claim castle doctrine.  So that is it for his case.



You really don't understand the issues here, do you?  Honestly I'd be ashamed to post such tripe, when this case has been in the news for months and I had that long to familiarize myself with the issues.
Here's a hint: The case has nothing to do with stand your ground.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Not looking good for Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a fact; if the State's case fails, expect  federal civil rights criminal charges being bought up against zimmerman. Wasn't one of zimmerman's parents a judge in that town or near by? If zimmerman would have headed the advice of the dispatcher, we wouldn't be talking about this case.
> ...



yup--bullied the rest of his life


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Not looking good for Zimmerman.



Yeah, he'll only get a book deal once he's acquitted.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


 I watched her. She kept looking down, and acted like she wasn't comfortable with what she said nor with being there in general. So I think them not hammering her may have been a wise idea, because what I saw on the screen is probably nothing like what the jurors saw.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Taken from Twitter, just a sample of what some are saying:

STACKS &#8207;@ChinaStacks 4h
shidd"@XxiAM_Minnie: That Shit Is Not Easy To Go Up There And Talk Yall Ass Would Be Up There Fuckinq Up Too"
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More
 M&#953;sh&#945; &#12484; &#8207;@XxiAM_Minnie 4h
@ChinaStacks Nope ! Not Easy At All
Expand
 STACKS &#8207;@ChinaStacks 4h
@XxiAM_Minnie i wouldnt been acting fuckin retarted i woulda stated facts nd got real fuckin educated with that cracka
Expand
 M&#953;sh&#945; &#12484; &#8207;@XxiAM_Minnie 4h
@ChinaStacks But Thats How She Talk
 Hide conversation   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More
1:27 PM - 26 Jun 13 · Details
 STACKS &#8207;@ChinaStacks 4h
@XxiAM_Minnie which makes her remedial nd retarted as fuck
Expand
 M&#953;sh&#945; &#12484; &#8207;@XxiAM_Minnie 4h
@ChinaStacks I Guess
Expand


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

I wonder if he's starting to think about his prison love life...?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I wonder if he's starting to think about his prison love life...?



The football player may be his cell mate and teach old George the real meaning of a tight end.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



it is true

she has been followed for weeks on end

by friends of the defense


----------



## Godboy (Jun 26, 2013)

candycorn said:


> I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> 
> If the Prosecution can put Zimmerman outside of his vehicle, Zimmerman cannot claim castle doctrine.  So that is it for his case.



You obviously haven't been following this case. If you had, you would feel like an idiot for typing that nonsense. That post failed in MULTIPLE ways. You have no idea what you're talking about. I laugh at your stupidity.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> ...



Thats good because it wouldn't fly as a defense.  So the argument is what?  His life was in danger because he was chasing a kid around a housing project in the dark so he killed him?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



social media - the downfall of all things.

She's getting eaten alive by her own after today.

Cannibals.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?



> The capias states, "the encounter between George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin was ultimately avoidable by Zimmerman, if Zimmerman had remained in his vehicle and waited the arrival of law enforcement or conversely if he had identified himself to Martin as a concerned citizen and initiated dialog in an effort to dispel each party's concern".



More: Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

Every analyst on HLN finds Rachel believable and completely credible.  One of the AA analysts said the black community is behind her and is proud of her....WOW!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why didn't Martin tell Zimmerman who he was?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He may have done so. We'll never know


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Every analyst on HLN finds Rachel believable and completely credible.  One of the AA analysts said the black community is behind her and is proud of her....WOW!!!



They don't venture out of their 'bubble' very often.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 26, 2013)

She is black.  You can't be mean to a black anymore...unless he/she is conservative.  This woman was clueless.  I'll bet she had a an Obamaphone...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

Why was the back of Zimmermans head bloody?
Why was Trayvons body found closer to Zimmermans truck. He could of want into that house. 

So much bull shit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

a few random tweets directed at DD (@msrachel_94):
There's another search ya'll can pull up by putting in @msrachel_94 trayvon.

Abel Escobar &#57360; &#8207;@Stripess_ 5h
Listen Man If You Dont Tighten Up You Getting Banned From Every Fast Food Resturants And Ima Punch You In Yo Throat @MsRachel_94
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More
 Alera Collins &#8207;@_ThatCaliGirl 5h
Girlllll, @MsRachel_94 you need to open your mouth and speak clearly. Stop falling victim to what the white man is trying to prove. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
Expand
 #unoPAPICHULO&#57350;&#57351; &#8207;@Dalast_STRETCH 5h
Somebody get @MsRachel_94 a snickers.. She tends to speak a little illiterate when she hungry &#65533;&#65533;
Expand
 A Beautiful Mind &#8207;@1ONLY1QUEEN 5h
Tupac died in 1996 RT @MsRachel_94: Watching MTV Jams all Tupac videos happy b-day PAC best rap alive
Expand
 9th Ward 5&#8419;0&#8419;4&#8419; &#8207;@EnGee16 5h
She wasn't lyin RT @MsRachel_94: Watching #first48 I can learn a lot lol summer is goin be crazyyyyyyyy
UnBorn Sinner &#8207;@jayy2crayy 6h
How TF are you gonna be ghetto at your friends killer trial? 'Do you watch First 48'? Girl you ain't graduating high school. @msrachel_94


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> His dad was something like a Justice of the Peace...retired...and in a completely different area. Zimmerman did heed the dispatcher, he said "okay" and promptly lost the kid.
> 
> ...



There is no evidence to support Zimmermans spin on what happened
His story will unravel over the next few days

The jury will ask.....What if?

All the what ifs ...work against Zimmerman


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Why was the back of Zimmermans head bloody?
> Why was Trayvons body found closer to Zimmermans truck. He could of want into that house.
> 
> So much bull shit.



Black racism. Pure and simple.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > That's ridiculous.
> ...



The Jury won't ask anything, that is illegal. Moron.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

He doesn't have to PROVE his innocence, liewinger.

They have to PROVE his guilt. And if there is a reasonable doubt, then he's off. 

Try to keep up. This is basic stuff.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Every analyst on HLN finds Rachel believable and completely credible.  One of the AA analysts said the black community is behind her and is proud of her....WOW!!!
> ...



I absolutely hate the race card being played...I think it diminishes their case.  But can you imagine if a white analyst said what the  AA analyst said about a white witness?  OMG...she would have been kicked off the show right there and would never be on another one.

Its just unbelievably shocking to see some of the comments.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 26, 2013)

Witness 8 (DD) - info on scrubbed twitter account:
Twitter Account Gets Scrubbed In Zimmerman Case | The Smoking Gun

Link to deleted messages:
Jeantel Twitter Scrub | The Smoking Gun
Click the red arrow to the right to go through all 5 pages


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman tell Martin who he was?
> ...



Oh, but we do know.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Every analyst on HLN finds Rachel believable and completely credible.  One of the AA analysts said the black community is behind her and is proud of her....WOW!!!



Apparently, they don't have Internet access at the HLN studio.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You really need to familiarize yourself with both the case and the relevant law here.  You're making statement that show you might have heard the name Zimmerman but not much more than that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Every analyst on HLN finds Rachel believable and completely credible.  One of the AA analysts said the black community is behind her and is proud of her....WOW!!!
> ...



Watching After Dark now...Im getting upset

Is there any objectivity in this world...the fake blonde female attorney makes me want to


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

> (Reuters) - George Zimmerman, the man charged in the killing of Trayvon Martin, failed on at least two opportunities to identify himself as a neighborhood watch volunteer before he shot the unarmed teenager, a police investigator wrote in a report made public on Tuesday.



More: Trayvon Martin's killer never identified himself: police | Reuters


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Lookin' good there, 25!  I'm finding it difficult to concentrate on your insightful comments with all those flattering pics you're posting!  Brings out the cougar in me....LOL!  (Just yanking your chain....)

I'm shocked at how the race card has flipped with Ms Rachel's testimony - never did GZ speak anything close to TM's characterization of GZ, someone he never met.  I hate that crap.  Isn't this case tragic enough without ascribing fabricated racism to Zimmerman?  It makes me feel it was a defensive move by TM's family since they knew he was likely the one to have attacked Zimmerman first.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > (Reuters) - George Zimmerman, the man charged in the killing of Trayvon Martin, failed on at least two opportunities to identify himself as a neighborhood watch volunteer before he shot the unarmed teenager, a police investigator wrote in a report made public on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> More: Trayvon Martin's killer never identified himself: police | Reuters



That's relevant because?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

> (Reuters) - George Zimmerman, the man charged in the killing of Trayvon Martin, failed on at least two opportunities to identify himself as a neighborhood watch volunteer before he shot the unarmed teenager, a police investigator wrote in a report made public on Tuesday.



More: Trayvon Martin's killer never identified himself: police | Reuters


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Witness 8 (DD) - info on scrubbed twitter account:
> Twitter Account Gets Scrubbed In Zimmerman Case | The Smoking Gun
> 
> Link to deleted messages:
> ...



Boy the prosecution is all over this thing.  Glad they figured out what Twitter is... Today.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

I know witness #8 is young, but the amount of disrespect she showed in the courtroom today was disturbing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I couldn't see the emoticon on my phone, I thought we were supposed to fill in the blank.  Lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

According to the tweets, Diamond DD is loving sticking it to West.  I cannot wait for tomorrow.  Hope she gets majorly hoisted on her own petard.  Bitch Twit.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

My brain hurts from learning a new language today.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My brain hurts from learning a new language today.



racist


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Do you know how irrelevant it is?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > My brain hurts from learning a new language today.
> ...



See my new sig.  Hit it!


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Duh, and the police investigator...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Had a new computer system installed at work so couldn't post and listen to the livestream at the same time.  

Just want to confirm Little Miss Subtle will be back on the stand at 9:00AM tomorrow morning?


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 26, 2013)

So what...even IF true?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Had a new computer system installed at work so couldn't post and listen to the livestream at the same time.
> 
> Just want to confirm Little Miss Subtle will be back on the stand at 9:00AM tomorrow morning?



Ooooohhhh yeah.

Must see tv.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Just saw the replay where DD said "creepy ass cracker" and the prosecution side of the courtroom erupted in laughter.  Yucks galore!  How OK it is for blacks to say that about whites.  How NOT OK when the situation is reversed.  Hypocrites.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Not to me.  I've seen us going in this direction for 50 years.  First time was in high school at a speech contest.  Somehow they overbooked one of the slots.  The only person who had entered more than one contest was a black girl.  They were going to take her out of one of her contests, and she started yelling that it was just because she was black.  So they left her in.  The person they took out was a white girl who was only in one contest.  So she didn't get to participate at all, after she has been practicing all semester long.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Witness 8 (DD) - info on scrubbed twitter account:
> ...



Dayum!!! Wish they would have left the tweets there so everyone can see what a loser this chick is.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Had a new computer system installed at work so couldn't post and listen to the livestream at the same time.
> ...



GOOD!  I'll be in home comfort until about noon. Settle down with the pups for the show.  Hope West can break this dodo bird.  He did seem to lose some control of her today and I pray he can close the deal tomorrow, just as the defense has done (IMO) with every other prosecution witness.  Can't wait for JB's bombshell!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone remember off the top of their heads what the deal was with the dad not being notified by the cops for 3 days about TM, did he call the cops, what was the deal with the dad finding out about it?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I think quite possibly they will anyhow.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

Wait a minute...

So Zimmerman is supposedly the "aggressor" because he followed TM, but TM is NOT the aggressor even though he made the first physical contact by punching Zimmerman in the nose?  

My circuits do not compute, Will Robinson.  Call my nemesis, Dr. Smith, to _splain_ it to me, please.


----------



## Zona (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


Oh boo fucking hoo. 

You using this as an excuse to hate all black people?  Your using this as an example of the fucking country is changing for the worse because some whites mistreated a white girl?  

Here is a hint, it was whites who kept the black girl.  Not blacks.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, speaking for myself, I don't hate people because of their skin color. I hate 'em when they are dumb asses.

LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



HEY!  Where ya been?

Guess what happened today?

I got a new signature file after DeeDee testified about TM.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Well, speaking for myself, I don't hate people because of their skin color. I hate 'em when they are dumb asses.
> 
> LOL



Crap!  I can't rep you again.

IOU1


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Slumming for a way to get rid of more righties who might succumb to a little bet, Zona th' bookie man?


----------



## Godboy (Jun 26, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > (Reuters) - George Zimmerman, the man charged in the killing of Trayvon Martin, failed on at least two opportunities to identify himself as a neighborhood watch volunteer before he shot the unarmed teenager, a police investigator wrote in a report made public on Tuesday.
> ...



Its not relevant. This is a reoccurring theme with the Trayvon supporters. They constantly bring up points that have no bearing whatsoever in a court room.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Really?  Then tell everyone WHERE this contest was!  Since you know so much.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

zona said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25caliber said:
> ...



*negged*!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Does anyone remember off the top of their heads what the deal was with the dad not being notified by the cops for 3 days about TM, did he call the cops, what was the deal with the dad finding out about it?




I hadnt heard that...I know they played the 911 tapes a few days after he was killed for Trayvons father.  That is when trayvons father said that it was not his son screaming...but now he has changed his story and is saying the opposite that it was his son.

Also interesting is the 1 million dollar settlement from the homeowners association...some believe that the settlement is the motive for the change of mind.  If its not his boy screaming...maybe no settlement....or maybe not as good a chance of it being unsealed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember off the top of their heads what the deal was with the dad not being notified by the cops for 3 days about TM, did he call the cops, what was the deal with the dad finding out about it?
> ...



I don't know anything about the dad finding out part and I can't find it anywhere online.   On the 3 days thing, I think one of the whiners on here said that.  So I virtually know nothing about the parents finding out.

Just curious.

Maybe WW know it all knows it.

Yeah I heard on the settlement. 

Thanks!


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> zona said:
> 
> 
> > sunshine said:
> ...


 Zona the troll got himself fixed so he can litter the message box with the F word!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 26, 2013)

Godboy said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Their(blacks and leftist) trying to throw shit up against a wall. This countries legal system is seriously fucked up when the evidence(facts) carry less weight then hear say.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Does anyone remember off the top of their heads what the deal was with the dad not being notified by the cops for 3 days about TM, did he call the cops, what was the deal with the dad finding out about it?


 I vaguely remember something about someone saying the police were trying to locate the father, but forgot about it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



Yeah, but he can be negged on the open forum!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I would assume the father knew right away...I mean he was shot just down the sidewalk.  So Im not sure the police were even obligated to notify him?  He knew that night I would assume.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Many have questions regarding legal docs for this trial.
> 
> This thread is for posting evidence regarding the case.
> 
> ...



Hardy har.  you funny.

 back at ya


----------



## testarosa (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Trayvon Martin in morgue 3 days as 'John Doe' after mom reported him missing - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com

>>>Tracy Martin called the Sanford Police who came to his home the morning after the shooting. When he told police about his son's disapperance, police asked him for a photo of his son. Tracy showed the police officer a photo of Trayvon he had saved on his cellphone. The officer said he was going to show Martin a photo to see if it was his son. It was a photo of Trayvon's dead body. 
It is unclear why ABC News reported that Trayvon's body was left in the morgue for three days, classified as "John Doe."

It's clear to me.  The media is a bunch of lying a$$holes.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Yes they are. It is amazing to me that they continue to show the sweet 12 year old Travon pics, with no respect for their listeners intelligence. Just pure propaganda


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

From wikipedia - "Martin's body was taken to the morgue, where he was tagged as a John Doe as he was not carrying any identification.[21] Martin's father, Tracy Martin, called to file a Missing Persons report early on February 27 and police officers arrived at his fiancée's condo with photographs of his dead son about 9:20 am."

Tess - the father was notified within about 14 hours of his son's death.

FYI:  Wikipedia also says TM was shot 70 yards from the condo where he was staying.  Someone asked about that distance earlier in the day.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> From wikipedia - "Martin's body was taken to the morgue, where he was tagged as a John Doe as he was not carrying any identification.[21] Martin's father, Tracy Martin, called to file a Missing Persons report early on February 27 and police officers arrived at his fiancée's condo with photographs of his dead son about 9:20 am."
> 
> Tess - the father was notified within about 14 hours of his son's death.
> 
> FYI:  Wikipedia also says TM was shot 70 yards from the condo where he was staying.  Someone asked about that distance earlier in the day.



This is so shocking to me...he was staying at dads girlfriends house...he leaves to pick up some skittles just before the NBA all star game...get shot in the courtyard...never comes home...huge crime scene and all the commotion...and its the mom that has to declare him missing?

LOL...I didnt even know about this till testy just said something...am I living in a box or what?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > From wikipedia - "Martin's body was taken to the morgue, where he was tagged as a John Doe as he was not carrying any identification.[21] Martin's father, Tracy Martin, called to file a Missing Persons report early on February 27 and police officers arrived at his fiancée's condo with photographs of his dead son about 9:20 am."
> ...



I never heard his mother reported him missing.  His father did, according to any info I've seen.  I know that article from back in March 2012 said it was his mother, but that's the first and only time I heard that.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 26, 2013)

I am new so bare with me if this has been addressed. I have a couple questions about the girls testimony today.

1. Did she state that she was not the only one speaking with the victim leading up to his death?
2. Did she state that she heard other people in the background that would help calm the situation?

If so, where are these witnesses?


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I am new so bare with me if this has been addressed. I have a couple questions about the girls testimony today.
> 
> 1. Did she state that she was not the only one speaking with the victim leading up to his death?
> 2. Did she state that she heard other people in the background that would help calm the situation?
> ...



I could barely make any sense out of this girls testimony.


----------



## Zona (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



double negged!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

No offense to the people of Sanford, FL, but what kind of neighborhood is that Retreat at Twin Lakes???  It looks nice yet people hear screams for help and see people fighting then go back to cooking dinner or watching TV!  Wwwwwhhhaaatttt?  Is this a common occurrence there?  If so, as it seems, no wonder GZ was suspicious of everyone walking around the neighborhood.  Honestly.  I'd be looking sideways at everyone too.  And that's not racist.  That's smart!  When there are break-ins, home invasions, and screaming scuffles that seem to be mere inconveniences, then I'd worry.  Big time.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 26, 2013)

See y'all in the AM


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I am new so bare with me if this has been addressed. I have a couple questions about the girls testimony today.
> 
> 1. Did she state that she was not the only one speaking with the victim leading up to his death?
> 2. Did she state that she heard other people in the background that would help calm the situation?
> ...



1)  I think she said that there were others responsible for texting him on her phone...she also mentioned that she was not his girlfriend and that he was in a relationship with another girl...as far as the convo leading up to the killing, It was just her account...I dont believe she mentioned anyone else for that time span in particular.

2) Yes she did say she heard others in the background that could calm the situation....she basically just blew it off and never even checked up on the situation...she also stated that she thought his father could help him.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I am new so bare with me if this has been addressed. I have a couple questions about the girls testimony today.
> ...



Thank you for translating


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 26, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I am new so bare with me if this has been addressed. I have a couple questions about the girls testimony today.
> ...



Thank you. It was very hard to follow her. I also felt like she said that he got away from him and was at his house. However, the altercation took place some distance away from his home. Would that not substantiate the defendant's account of what happened? I feel if she was supposed to show anything beyond a reasonable doubt, she really failed. Just my opinion if I was in the box.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Got my Wednesday poker in an hour and a half so I gotta eat. Later!
> ...



I didn't win


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So we're having bologna sandwiches again?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 26, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



She was very hard to follow.  Personally, I feel like the Prosecution just put her out there to get it over with.  If not the defense would have for sure called her as their witness.  

This is the prosecution hoping most of this is forgotten by the jury.  However, she is back at 9am tomorrow and the defense says it has a couple hours with her.  ""WHAT!?!" (thats what she said...lol)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 26, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And everyone has to wear pink underwear for a week.

The good news is I didn't shoot the guy who called my all in with a 4/ deuce and ended up with a full house.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, the pink underwear is easy. 

I am glad you didn't shoot the guy, then we would have to start a thread about our Ernie


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 26, 2013)

George Zimmerman Is Off to a Rough Start, Legal Experts Say


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I know witness #8 is young, but the amount of disrespect she showed in the courtroom today was disturbing.




The kid next door to me is even younger and has more tact and verbal ability than that dumb ass. And the kid next door to me is 6 years old, adopted and was born a crack baby. Her "new" parents are white. She is black. There is no excuse for that Rachel chick. She is just flat out stupid. Her parents probably aren't even ashamed at what she tweeted and how she conducted herself. Hell, they are probably where she learned it from.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you ever cite anything that doesn't originate from your leftist masters, geronimo?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> George Zimmerman Is Off to a Rough Start, Legal Experts Say



And then...they woke up.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

" In the opening two days of the Florida murder trial for neighborhood  watchman George Zimmerman, defense attorneys have gotten more good  responses from two of the state&#8217;s key witnesses than the prosecutors."

Prosecution witnesses back Zimmerman

See I can do that too, lakota.


----------



## asterism (Jun 27, 2013)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UUvreJYGIC45aqkYOzmvShVQ&v=-fwBaAPlP6c#t=1010s[/ame]

At 17:00 Rachel testifies that Martin was going to "run from the back" and then "the phone just shut off."

This refutes the view that Martin was in fear of Zimmerman.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

" Dorival spoke highly of Zimmerman throughout and repeated the point  frequently that she and her colleagues &#8220;always encourage [neighborhood  watch people] to call.&#8221; &#8220;You err on the side of making the call?&#8221; asked West. &#8220;Yes,&#8221; said Dorival.
 &#8220;When something about them doesn&#8217;t seem quite right?&#8221; asked West  again. &#8220;Yes,&#8221; said Dorival. The neighborhood watch coordinator is the  &#8220;eyes and ears&#8221; of the community."


Yeah, the prosecution ROCKS!


Prosecution witnesses back Zimmerman


"

*Prosecution Witness: Martin Said He Thought 'Creepy Ass Cracker' Zimmerman Was Rapist"*



That was certainly a highlight of the prosecution's show...


Yeah, they're doing GREAT!


Prosecution Witness: Martin Said He Thought 'Creepy Ass Cracker' Zimmerman Was Rapist


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 27, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> " Dorival spoke highly of Zimmerman throughout and repeated the point  frequently that she and her colleagues always encourage [neighborhood  watch people] to call. You err on the side of making the call? asked West. Yes, said Dorival.
> When something about them doesnt seem quite right? asked West  again. Yes, said Dorival. The neighborhood watch coordinator is the  eyes and ears of the community."
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Zimmerman certainly has the look of one.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol..

Here's a compilation of recently deleted tweets the prosecution's start witness had on her account..

But the best thing...check out the comments. They're hilarious:

Twitter Account Gets Scrubbed In Zimmerman Case | The Smoking Gun


----------



## asterism (Jun 27, 2013)

https://twitter.com/search?q=ms_rachel94 deleted&src=tyah

Looks like her twitter account doesn't help.


----------



## Politico (Jun 27, 2013)

Only thing explosive about that was my laughter. Will someone please make a Rachel mix for us?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

She is a moron.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > (Reuters) - George Zimmerman, the man charged in the killing of Trayvon Martin, failed on at least two opportunities to identify himself as a neighborhood watch volunteer before he shot the unarmed teenager, a police investigator wrote in a report made public on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> More: Trayvon Martin's killer never identified himself: police | Reuters



Again, most people dont introduce themselvs to people who attack them from behind.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 27, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Lol..
> 
> Here's a compilation of recently deleted tweets the prosecution's start witness had on her account..
> 
> ...



I'm sure most racists find her funny and not credible.  However, most legal analysts that I listened to today found her to be a reluctant witness - but very credible.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 27, 2013)

Shellie Zimmerman perjury: Shellie Zimmerman to appear in court to fight perjury count - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lol..
> ...



And then...YOU woke up. Eventually.


----------



## Politico (Jun 27, 2013)

Race has nothing to do with it. Fail.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Shellie Zimmerman perjury: Shellie Zimmerman to appear in court to fight perjury count - Orlando Sentinel




Irrelevant.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lol..
> ...



I pity her. I pity her and all young women who are so utterly lacking in character, charm, intelligence or grace.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

She was born in Florida. Her mother was from Haiti. Which means her mother probably works 2 to 3 jobs per day, 24/7. And her kid is left home alone to become the idiot she is because her mother has to work her ass off just to pay rent and have food on the table. Too bad her daughter is such a low life she brags she does not work and sucks off her parents instead of working to HELP them. She is 19 years old and in the 12th grade. What's that tell ya?

What the sam hell is wrong with the prosecution to put that girl up there?? They just screwed their own case.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Shellie Zimmerman perjury: Shellie Zimmerman to appear in court to fight perjury count - Orlando Sentinel
> ...



How is it irrelevant that she and George both lied to a judge about money and passports?  How the fuck is that irrelevant to their character?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I have no intention of going over this with you. You have a closed mind. You are a waste of my time.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Proof that George Zimmerman ever lied to a judge? Oh, that's right, it never happened.


----------



## rdean (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > (Reuters) - George Zimmerman, the man charged in the killing of Trayvon Martin, failed on at least two opportunities to identify himself as a neighborhood watch volunteer before he shot the unarmed teenager, a police investigator wrote in a report made public on Tuesday.
> ...



How do you attack someone from behind who is running to catch up?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I can't believe how OJ is being held up as a good example of justice.  He was a wife beater and harasser as well though so I do see the similarities between Zimmerman and OJ.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 27, 2013)

Did Martin, at any time, call the cops?  If not, why?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

The Trayvon Martin story that was pushed so relentlessly by the main stream media...that he was this cherubic youngster on his way home from 7/11 after buying candy only to be attacked by a racist cop wannabe...turns out to be a fairy tale.  The truth is, Trayvon got his cherubic ass suspended from high school because he got caught with pot and stolen goods.  His girlfriend gave us all a good look into the world that Trayvon's from and it's NOT The Cosby Show!  It's a world where kids are still IN high school when they are 19 years old because they're stoned idiots.  You *honestly* think that Trayvon was dating THAT piece of work but was a choir boy?  Really?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Did Martin, at any time, call the cops?  If not, why?



Too busy trying to get away from the creepy ass cracker.

Why didn't Zimmerman identify himself?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Did Martin, at any time, call the cops?  If not, why?
> ...


He had time to call his girlfriend, and he had time to confront Zimmerman, but he didn't have time to call 911?  And your use of the word "cracker" shows you're a racist.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mL1OFA7LPrY#at=1100]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS RACHEL GEANTEL 6.26.13 PT.17 (Trayvon GF) - YouTube[/ame]

18:11  He had already told me he was by hisself at home so . . .
18:12  I thought his father was gonna help him . . .
18:14  And I did hear . . . like . . . sounds from the background if people could help him . . .
18:17  So, I never thought it was that . . . deadly serious.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm racist against my own race, you just aren't making any sense.  Get some rest.

The stalker should have identified himself otherwise he is just a stalker.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> She was born in Florida. Her mother was from Haiti. Which means her mother probably works 2 to 3 jobs per day, 24/7. And her kid is left home alone to become the idiot she is because her mother has to work her ass off just to pay rent and have food on the table. Too bad her daughter is such a low life she brags she does not work and sucks off her parents instead of working to HELP them. She is 19 years old and in the 12th grade. What's that tell ya?
> 
> What the sam hell is wrong with the prosecution to put that girl up there?? They just screwed their own case.



She's 19 years old and in the 12th grade?  Considering that most kids graduate from school when they're 18 (and yeah................I started early and graduated at 17, but 3 months later, I was in the Navy boot camp at the age of 18), I'd be willing to say that like many students, she may have been held back a year.

She doesn't work?  Could that be because she's going to school and trying to get an education?  Have you ever worked and went to school as well?

Keep trying with the bigoted claims that she's less than you.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



not could 

did backfire

the witness who thought martin was smaller and a young boy 

based that off of pictures she seen on tv 

omara showed her various pictures 

she seen the 12 year old hoodie the 12 year old football shirt pic 

and another picture from when he was 12 or 13 

he also showed her a picture of him 

while he was in 7-11 she had not seen that picture


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I liked the white lady who said it was trayvon's voice screaming...and then destroyed her credibility by sayiing she heard 3 shots...
> 
> Then the black lady with the mumbles...



according to white lady 

zimmerman besides shooting 3 times pop pop pop

shot martin through the back while he was facing down on the ground


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The Trayvon Martin story that was pushed so relentlessly by the main stream media...that he was this cherubic youngster on his way home from 7/11 after buying candy only to be attacked by a racist cop wannabe...turns out to be a fairy tale.  The truth is, Trayvon got his cherubic ass suspended from high school because he got caught with pot and stolen goods.  His girlfriend gave us all a good look into the world that Trayvon's from and it's NOT The Cosby Show!  It's a world where kids are still IN high school when they are 19 years old because they're stoned idiots.  You *honestly* think that Trayvon was dating THAT piece of work but was a choir boy?  Really?



He was suspended for having a sandwich bag in his backpack that had TRACES of marijuana in it; he did not have any pot.  The jewelry was never found to be stolen.  He was acutally suspended mainly for graffitti, writing WTF on a locker.  An obvious ganster  and thug?  Not. Doing what half of American teenagers do anyway, probably smoking pot and also writing graffitti.  Wow. He sure deserves to die for that.  

You have no idea why this girl is still in high school at 19. Maybe she is a special needs kid.  Maybe she was held back a year in grammar school. You are villifying kids for no reason except that it somehow, in your mind, justifies murdering them.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Trayvon Martin story that was pushed so relentlessly by the main stream media...that he was this cherubic youngster on his way home from 7/11 after buying candy only to be attacked by a racist cop wannabe...turns out to be a fairy tale.  The truth is, Trayvon got his cherubic ass suspended from high school because he got caught with pot and stolen goods.  His girlfriend gave us all a good look into the world that Trayvon's from and it's NOT The Cosby Show!  It's a world where kids are still IN high school when they are 19 years old because they're stoned idiots.  You *honestly* think that Trayvon was dating THAT piece of work but was a choir boy?  Really?
> ...


No, Trayvon bashing Zimmerman's head into the ground justified killing him.  Libs just don't get it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Trayvon Martin story that was pushed so relentlessly by the main stream media...that he was this cherubic youngster on his way home from 7/11 after buying candy only to be attacked by a racist cop wannabe...turns out to be a fairy tale.  The truth is, Trayvon got his cherubic ass suspended from high school because he got caught with pot and stolen goods.  His girlfriend gave us all a good look into the world that Trayvon's from and it's NOT The Cosby Show!  It's a world where kids are still IN high school when they are 19 years old because they're stoned idiots.  You *honestly* think that Trayvon was dating THAT piece of work but was a choir boy?  Really?
> ...



it is clear that she has been impeached on several fronts already 

probably more this morning 

and laying the foundations of a crump insurance fraud case


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yep, clear as mud.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Based on all of the information received from her and zimmerman.

1) Trayvon was followed
2) Trayvon ran through the courtyard and behind a building
3) GZ got out of his truck and started running so he wouldnt lose him and his location
4) GZ got to the courtyard (where the T in the sidewalk connects) looked around and couldnt see him (hes gone).
5) GZ is continuing to talk to dispatch and continues to walk up the T to the road...looks around again and cant see him
6) GZ starts to walk back in the direction he came in at.
7) GZ gets back to the cross in the T and he hears Trayvon ask him "is there a problem" or "why are you following me?"...Trayvon is coming at GZ at this point.
8) GZ tells them "he doesnt have a problem"
9) GZ goes to reach for what he says was his phone in his right side coat or pants pocket
10) As GZ is reaching for the "phone", Trayvon punches him in the nose and GZ stumbles to the ground
11) Trayvon jumps on top of him and there is a struggle
12) During the struggle Trayvon begin bashing Zimmermans head in the ground and GZ starts yelling for help
13) Neighbor hears the commotion and comes out to look...says hes calling 911...GZ says "no help me"
14) Neighbor says no Im calling 911
15) seconds after neighbor is on the phone GZ is screaming for help, there is a struggle and at some point the gun is exposed.
16) GZ manages to pull the gun out and quickly shoots trayvon in the heart and instantly kills him.
17) GZ pushes the body off of him and Trayvon is now dead face first in the grass.

Was Trayvon followed?  Yes.

Was he committing a crime?  No

Did GZ have a right to be suspicious?  Yes

Could Trayvon have made it home instead?  Yes

Did Trayvon have a right to be irritated with someone following him? Yes

Did Trayvon have a right to ask the person following him why?  Yes

When approached, was GZ reaching for his phone before he got punched?  IMO...NO...he was scared and panicked and was most likely going for his gun.

--I mean c'mon here.  GZ cant have it both ways, imo.  If he wants us to believe what he is saying, then its tuff to believe that GZ is reaching for a phone with some angry guy charging him...especially when the gun is exactly where he said he was reaching.  Why grab your phone?  The cops are on the way...aint nobody gonna help you that quick....he instinctively was going for his gun because he was in fear of a fight...this is common sense, IMO.  Sorry you dont follow someone in the dark relentlessly even running after them at one point, and then when confronted pull out your gun.  Essentially, you are admitting you shouldnt have been there in the first place.

Did trayvon have a right to punch someone who had been following him and is now reaching for something in his pocket in a panic?  IMO, hell yes!

Is it within reason that GZ feared serious injury from being punched and having head bashed into the concrete?  Yes.

This is the gray area...does the person following and pursuing someone in the dark and then when approached reaches for or in the area of what turns out to be a gun holstered on his right side have a right to claim self defense?

My opinion?  GZ should not have been following someone in the dark on the phone with 911 carrying a pistol...hes not a cop...if you are going to follow, then leave the gun in the car...if you dont think you can follow safety without the gun...THEN DONT FOLLOW.

Trayvon is dead and cant defend himself in court or testify to what he heard or seen on GZ that night.  IMO GZ should serve several years for manslaughter...not M2...GZ was not looking to go kill someone that night...he was trying to protect the neighborhood...but in doing it acted irresponsible and with bad judgment.  I would give him a 10 year sentence...time off with good behavior hes out in 5 years...that puts him somewhere around 35 yrs old and the rest of his life to live, but he should be punished for using bad judgment and following a person with a gun.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Lets play "Who am I"?

http://threestooges.net/albums/cast/Moe_Howard.jpg


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The Trayvon Martin story that was pushed so relentlessly by the main stream media...that he was this cherubic youngster on his way home from 7/11 after buying candy only to be attacked by a racist cop wannabe...turns out to be a fairy tale.  The truth is, Trayvon got his cherubic ass suspended from high school because he got caught with pot and stolen goods.  His girlfriend gave us all a good look into the world that Trayvon's from and it's NOT The Cosby Show!  It's a world where kids are still IN high school when they are 19 years old because they're stoned idiots.  You *honestly* think that Trayvon was dating THAT piece of work but was a choir boy?  Really?



I think your reaction to her is kind of telling. 

Zimmerman stalked a smaller kid and shot him.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Trayvon Martin story that was pushed so relentlessly by the main stream media...that he was this cherubic youngster on his way home from 7/11 after buying candy only to be attacked by a racist cop wannabe...turns out to be a fairy tale.  The truth is, Trayvon got his cherubic ass suspended from high school because he got caught with pot and stolen goods.  His girlfriend gave us all a good look into the world that Trayvon's from and it's NOT The Cosby Show!  It's a world where kids are still IN high school when they are 19 years old because they're stoned idiots.  You *honestly* think that Trayvon was dating THAT piece of work but was a choir boy?  Really?
> ...



That's basically it.

If you burn away all the other bullshit, which has nothing to do with anything, the facts remain.

Zimmerman followed and menaced a kid. At some point Zimmerman confronted the kid. They struggle. Zimmerman murders the kid. 

So far nothing has altered those facts.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Which is the intention.

The only part of the testimony that meant anything was the phone conversation with Martin.

Personally, I think the defense badgering the witness about items that had nothing to do with the murder, helps the prosecution.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> She was born in Florida. Her mother was from Haiti. Which means her mother probably works 2 to 3 jobs per day, 24/7. And her kid is left home alone to become the idiot she is because her mother has to work her ass off just to pay rent and have food on the table. Too bad her daughter is such a low life she brags she does not work and sucks off her parents instead of working to HELP them. She is 19 years old and in the 12th grade. What's that tell ya?
> 
> What the sam hell is wrong with the prosecution to put that girl up there?? They just screwed their own case.



God...the rightwing hate machine is in full force in this one

A 19 year old is a low life?

And the rightwing attacks her because she is still in High School? Maybe, she was behind academically when she came from Haiti.

She doesn't work?  How many 19 year olds are supporting themselves in this economy?  Most High School kids are not working

She reported what was said in her phonecall with Travon. Which is reason enough for the rightwing to personally attack her


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > She was born in Florida. Her mother was from Haiti. Which means her mother probably works 2 to 3 jobs per day, 24/7. And her kid is left home alone to become the idiot she is because her mother has to work her ass off just to pay rent and have food on the table. Too bad her daughter is such a low life she brags she does not work and sucks off her parents instead of working to HELP them. She is 19 years old and in the 12th grade. What's that tell ya?
> ...



Again, I've said this many times. We have a bunch of gun nuts on this board to whom Zimmerman was "living the dream" of punishing evil-doers. The very thought that he could be charged with a crime for it offends them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *When they make the movie, who they gonna get to play DD?*
> ...





25Caliber said:


> Lets play "Who am I"?
> 
> http://threestooges.net/albums/cast/Moe_Howard.jpg


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Funniest tweet on the Tweeter:

"If Obama had a daughter..."


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > pixiestix said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 27, 2013)

rdean said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > She is black.  *You can't be mean to a black anymore.*..unless he/she is conservative.  This woman was clueless.  I'll bet she had a an Obamaphone...
> ...


 
Quit playing stupid.  Just recall the outrage when repubs roughed up Susan Rice after she disgraced herself on the Sunday talk shows...Obabble had to come to her rescue...like he is not full of shit either.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

rdean said:


> Trayvon Martin in morgue 3 days as 'John Doe' after mom reported him missing



Established evidence is key here deany...ditch the opinion!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Except those aren't the facts.
Do you not understand what actually happened or do you just not care because they don't support what you think happened?


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

This kid was a troublemaker, plain and simple. I have no doubt that he really was casing the neighborhood looking for an easy target.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Oops! Do "!!!!!!!!!" 's count?


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Most of the witnesses for the prosecution have been jokes that can't keep their stories straight.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Most of the witnesses for the prosecution have been jokes that can't keep their stories straight.



yes it makes it harder to tell the story when it is based in lies


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He may have----we'll never know.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

*-zimmerman live- *

the rachel jeantel show continues 

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



He probably never had the chance! That "No_limit_Nigga" had a chip on his shoulder and wanted to pounce that "White Cracka" for stopping him from casing the neighborhood...


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Fail, you haven proven yourself to be some nut job over and over and it's posts like this that exposes it.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No..those are the facts.

Zimmerman was on the hunt.

He bagged a big one.

What did he do after he murdered Martin? Try and save his life? Naw..he put him on his stomach.

You know..let him bleed out.

It's telling you folks are defending this asshole.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

They're walking into the courtroom now.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Someone ijit hit the GD transformer, my hair looks like sh!t because I didn't blow dry and what did I miss?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Someone ijit hit the GD transformer, my hair looks like sh!t because I didn't blow dry and what did I miss?



They just started.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> This kid was a troublemaker, plain and simple. I have no doubt that he really was casing the neighborhood looking for an easy target.



Good thing he got shot then

Conservatives make life so simple


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Someone ijit hit the GD transformer, my hair looks like sh!t because I didn't blow dry and what did I miss?



nothing yet refresher from yesterday


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > This kid was a troublemaker, plain and simple. I have no doubt that he really was casing the neighborhood looking for an easy target.
> ...



One of them was going to end up as a statistic that night. All the young man had to do was go home...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

12th grade and she can't read cursive??


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 12th grade and she can't read cursive??



12th grade and she can't read HER OWN cursive.

There I fixed it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 12th grade and she can't read cursive??
> ...



She said her friend wrote it for her. She only signed her name. (actually her alias)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh wait, she couldn't WRITE it so someone else WROTE it and she signed it?

Okay, my bad. 12th grade and she can't write.

There I fixed it again.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



one of her aliases


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

https://twitter.com/MikeDeForest6/status/350241204274876416/photo/1


The letter


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Trayvon said "what ya talkin about"

I'm surprised she didn't add "Willis"


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It's a bit embarrassing for the defense attorney to ask her if she is unable to read the letter in the middle of the courtroom.  Things would go a lot faster if he had just read it from the start.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> https://twitter.com/MikeDeForest6/status/350241204274876416/photo/1
> 
> 
> The letter



we discussed this some time ago 

"just a fight" 

as if this situation normal for martin


----------



## KissMy (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I would assume the father knew right away...I mean he was shot just down the sidewalk.  So Im not sure the police were even obligated to notify him?  He knew that night I would assume.



The police have no duty to notify. Trayvon & His father were not on the occupancy permit for that town. How the hell would police know they were staying there for a few weeks? His father officially found out that morning about 14 hours after the shooting because it took him that long to inquire about his missing son.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



All Zimmerman had to do was stay in his truck


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh she's such deadmeat I pity her.

'JECTION!  Compound question!  Witness can only comprehend 1 one at a time.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hey go Gators!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > https://twitter.com/MikeDeForest6/status/350241204274876416/photo/1
> ...



I picked up everything you put down.  You can compound question me, it's okay, I can take it.  ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh she's such deadmeat I pity her.
> 
> 'JECTION!  Compound question!  Witness can only comprehend 1 one at a time.



Witness can only comprehend 1 one WORD at a time

There. I fixed that for YOU.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yep, her nickname Diamond Eugine. (Eugene, however she'd spell it - could be yougene)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Somebody loaded DD up with some X.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



With her limited writing skills, I'm surprised she didn't write youtube.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



or ugeen


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > *Simmer down, tesarosa.*
> ...



She be a snooping my email then.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



That isn't how the jury will see it.  People have a right to walk to the store in the evening.  A person has a right to be outside in the evening.  The reason Neighborhood Watch groups have guidelines about not following or confronting people is to avoid tragedy. The person who was clearly in the wrong is Zimmerman. Trayvon had every right to be out in the evening. He was minding his own business. Zimmerman should have followed the Watch guidelines and listened to the 911 operator.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

The Bernster is on his feet today.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Bernster is on his feet today.



he wishes he had a v-8


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

The white world making fun of a woman who they nothing of her cultural understanding.

Where she came from you don't call the -police.

The internetz be a cracking.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

DD thinks "creepy ass cracker" isn't a racial comment.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Creepy ass Cracker isn't racist? Damn, no love for us crackers


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

"You don't think that "creepy ass cracker" is a racial comment?"


"NO"



Oh. My. God.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> DD thinks "creepy ass cracker" isn't a racial comment.



Good to know.

 Aye, you creepy ass cracker!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The white world making fun of a woman who they nothing of her cultural understanding.
> 
> Where she came from you don't call the -police.
> 
> The internetz be a cracking.



The internetz is on DD FIRE!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> DD thinks "creepy ass cracker" isn't a racial comment.



Last I heard, crackers are not classified as a race.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The white world making fun of a woman who they nothing of her cultural understanding.
> ...



i bet the jury is happy to discover 

that creepy ass cracker is not racist

nor offensive 

--LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > DD thinks "creepy ass cracker" isn't a racial comment.
> ...



At least you didn't call me a creepy ass burnt cracker!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

"You don't think calling someone as a "creepy ass cracker" is offensive?"


"NO"




Oh. My. God. Again.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it legal to load your star witness up with the X before testimony or does that fall somewhere under  witnesses discussing testimony in your office together slimeball category?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > DD thinks "creepy ass cracker" isn't a racial comment.
> ...



Tell DD that. She also believes that phrase isn't offensive to anyone.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


How about coon?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



never happened


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He didn't ask her about "niggah" yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Hang in there Snookums, it's going to get better and better.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

The Bernster:

'JECTION!  Stop asking my witness questions!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

If there is a person here who has never said a racial slur, please speak up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

She doesn't watch tv, but just said she thought the cops knew about it based on what she saw on tv. Everyone get that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If there is a person here who has never said a racial slur, please speak up.



I've never used a racial slur.

Now sit down and shut up, you crazy ass cracker.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She doesn't watch tv, but just said she thought the cops knew about it based on what she saw on tv. Everyone get that?



yes more impeachment material


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

>>>>>At a press conference last yr, @attorneycrump said he was handing over info about Jeantel to US Justice Dept.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Was there a curfew?


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> UFLResearcher said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Go Gators!  There seem to be quite a few of us on here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She doesn't watch tv, but just said she thought the cops knew about it based on what she saw on tv. Everyone get that?



"I never watch TV until I do".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a person here who has never said a racial slur, please speak up.
> ...



Me either, nigga.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

fyi 
Harry Reid's Racist Comment - The Colbert Report - 2010-11-01 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > UFLResearcher said:
> ...



That's what happens when you're hosting the racial / political trial of the decade.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

What the f ever.

Bernster repeat every word back she said yesterday and then even inserted words.

A little leeway on the language barrier here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OBJECTION. Defense council keeps reminding the spaz about what she said.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> UFLResearcher said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Haha that's certainly true.  I don't know what it is about Florida or the Orlando area specifically, but it makes things interesting.  First Casey Anthony and now this... the news crews down there must love working in the area.  So much to do!


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Zimmerman wasn't on duty that night so he was just acting as a concerned citizen and from what I've heard he did listen to the non-emergency dispatcher.




Sallow said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Being that it was early in the evening, I don't think that matters. Did Martin have to double back and confront that "crazy ass cracker?"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

What the f ever.

Bernster repeat every word back she said yesterday and then even inserted words.

A little leeway on the BRAIN barrier here. 

I keep having to fix stuff today.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Zimmerman didn't confront anyone no matter how many times you lie about it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Are you so delusional that you believe what you posted is actually what happened?  It isn't.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



is a white Hispanic really a cracker 

or is the time frame when the media 

insisted that zimmerman was white


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What the f ever.
> 
> Bernster repeat every word back she said yesterday and then even inserted words.
> 
> ...



Get your sh!t together crackerass.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Sallow gets more delusional as the trial moves on. Can you imagine how foolish these people feel as they watch the trial unfold ?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Was there a curfew?

And thus far NOTHING indicates this "new theory" that Martin "double backed" to confront Zimmerman.

In fact..thus far the evidence shows that Martin was running away from the Crazy Ass Cracker.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No one has a right to punch someone and then bash his head against the pavement.  Why do you leave out the crucial parts of the story?  Oh yeah, you habve a narrative and will stick with it despite the facts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a cracker,
You're a cracker,
He's a cracker,
She's a cracker,
Wouldn't you like to be a cracker too?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

"Bald Headed Dude"


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



That's why martin confronted him and punched him?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "Bald Headed Dude"


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



He wasn't acting as a concerned citizen. He was acting as a vigilante.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The white world making fun of a woman who they nothing of her cultural understanding.
> 
> Where she came from you don't call the -police.
> 
> The internetz be a cracking.



Are you on what she's taking?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Jurors:  Can we can a translator??

>>Juror 5, e-6, blonde suburban mom of kids 11 and 13, did not understand her say "bald-headed dude" was among those involved in 4/2 interview


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Martin was on his stomach when the cops found him. One tried to administer CPR. He had to be turned on to his back.

So why did Zimmerman put the kid on his belly?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Even if that was true (which it is not) did that give Martin the right to punch Zimmerman and bash his head into the ground?
You seem willfully to ignore this simple fact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OBJECTION. That question is too complicated for our moron.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Was there a curfew?
> 
> And thus far NOTHING indicates this "new theory" that Martin "double backed" to confront Zimmerman.
> 
> In fact..thus far the evidence shows that Martin was running away from the Crazy Ass Cracker.



Martin stated that he lost the young man during the call with the dispatcher so the only way the confrontation happened was if Martin double backed. 
You're telling me that some pudgy middle aged guy chased down this young athletic man?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

lmao

'JECTION! "Compound question - complicated."

Refer back to Rat's one word at a time.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

OMG... now she says "yeah I was making it up cause I didn't think I was an important witness. "  So basically she thought she could say what ever she wanted to say and get away with it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Stop jinxing me!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

I didn't think I should say what TM actually said because it wasn't important.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr. West is further discrediting the witness. Witness testifies that she redacted her testimony to De La Rionda, as Mrs. Fulton was sitting beside her, saying "she wished to avoid hurting Mrs. Fulton's feelings." Also, the little "get off, get off"  she said she heard Trayvon say, she did not mention in her deposition letter on March 19, "because she did not wish to be there".


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If that actually happened, I have no clue.  So what?  What difference does it make?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



According to the last person he talked too, Martin asked Zimmerman why he was following him, and Zimmerman responded by asking what he was doing in the neighborhood. 

Thus he "confronted" a person menacing him, who answered a question with a question.

That's generally what people meaning to do you harm do..


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

This girl could be the first female president, all she needs is some speaking classes, she's got the lying thing down pat.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That wasn't Zimmerman's account.  Why didnt Martin just answer the question?  Why did he punch Zimmerman?  When someone asks you what you're doing do you take a swing at them?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

To DD, tears don't mean someone is crying. 

My question to her would be, Well what the hell is it? Someone's eyeballs sweating?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol @ rk


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> When approached, was GZ reaching for his phone before he got punched?  IMO...NO...he was scared and panicked and was most likely going for his gun.



Was he left or right handed?
Did he shoot with his left or right hand?
Where was his gun holstered, left, right or in the middle of his back?

Personally, I don't carry a handgun in the same pocket as my cell phone.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I'm a cracker,
> You're a cracker,
> He's a cracker,
> She's a cracker,
> Wouldn't you like to be a cracker too?



Saltine?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OH, OH. It looks like she's starting to awake from her drug induced slumber.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

They didn't axe her about that so she didn't tell that part.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Objection - compound question. Witness doesn't understand English.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They didn't axe her about that so she didn't tell that part.



You're getting edumacated in ebonics huh?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Judge:

Is that too complicated for you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They didn't axe her about that so she didn't tell that part.



Hey, you're starting to get good at this Ebonics stuff!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't axe her about that so she didn't tell that part.
> ...



You bet your cracker ass!


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's kinda funny to see people rooting for one side or the other.
> ...



You have no idea what justice in this case is. You weren't there. You've listened to what the media has reported not to be informed but to twist everything into a mold that fits your preconceived notions (or worse - political inclinations).

Trying to pretend that you know exactly what happened out there that night is a clear indication of just how dishonest you are. You don't know - and neither do I. But apparently only one of us is willing to admit it.

I'll discuss "justice" with someone who is much better equipped if it's all the same to you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

"She didn't axe me for examples"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

"a little get off get off" repetition is starting to remind me of "anal sex" repetition.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

"Could you explain your thinking"

Question of the day!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 27, 2013)

This star witness I believe is full of shit..... I watched The British puke from CNN last night and he was saying that it made her credible that she didn't want to stay.....Really? It was more like she wanted to leave cause all her bullshit was being brought to light. This whole trial is nothing but racism run amok.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Her 'tude is starting to show.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 27, 2013)

A crucial piece of evidence is a letter Chantal wrote to Martin's mother detailing the last conversation and what she heard.

Not only did Chantal not write the letter, she couldn't even read it because she can't read cursive.   Aside from raising questions about the prosecution manufacturing evidence, it raises serious issues about the state of education.

George Zimmerman Witness Can't Read Letter She 'Wrote' About Shooting - ABC News


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

YessssssSer


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OBJECTION. You're using too many words when you question our witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ooopsie  DD 'tude.

SER.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

LMAO! 'You got it?'


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Prosecution is getting a little testy. Haha!!! He keeps objecting now, and the Judge is making her answer the question!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

"I had a rush on it..."  So which was the lie the phone cut off or she could still hear what was going on and she just didn't want to talk about what she heard?  I'd check the phone cable to see if it has a disconnect.  Much more likely that the phone did not disconnect and she was lying when she said it did so she would not become an "important" witness. Do the phone records indicate a disconnect?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

The drugs just wore off.

Watch out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OBJECTION. Stop making our witness admit she changed her story.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> "I had a rush on it..."  So which was the lie the phone cut off or she could still hear what was going on and she just didn't want to talk about what she heard?  I'd check the phone cable to see if it has a disconnect.  Much more likely that the phone did not disconnect and she was lying when she said it did so she would not become an "important" witness.



I've been wondering about that since it first came out.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> LMAO! 'You got it?'



You can tell she's getting bored and frustrated like she was at the end of the say yesterday - She is just so comically sad.  

I love that she was asked earlier in the day if someone had talked to her about her demeanor, since she was so different from the day before.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Not to be mean, but is she not talking loud enough for people to hear because her neck is too fat for air to get in her lungs?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! 'You got it?'
> ...



Yep, she's learned how to say SIR for today.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

She's done.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > "I had a rush on it..."  So which was the lie the phone cut off or she could still hear what was going on and she just didn't want to talk about what she heard?  I'd check the phone cable to see if it has a disconnect.  Much more likely that the phone did not disconnect and she was lying when she said it did so she would not become an "important" witness.
> ...



I still am not really clear as to what "I had a rush on it" even means... Help anyone?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> _Not to be mean,_ but is she not talking loud enough for people to hear because her neck is too fat for air to get in her lungs?




lmcrackerasso


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> UFLResearcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I noticed that too - but the way she says it is very mocking.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

According to the alternate universe/language friend Tweets I read last night, she actually has some sort of speech impediment.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> According to the alternate universe/language friend Tweets I read last night, she actually has some sort of speech impediment.



I read that too, but she talks more clearly when she speaks up. It could be part laziness on her part, just not wanting to make the effort to speak correctly.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



She appears to have a phobia regarding spending time on this subject, being questioned about it etc.  I had a rush on it appears to mean, she wanted to get out of there so she started making stuff up, anything to get out of there.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 27, 2013)

I cant watch the trial my cable is acting up.......I swear I am getting tired of calling these assholes


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > According to the alternate universe/language friend Tweets I read last night, she actually has some sort of speech impediment.
> ...



Maybe it's the neck thing.  I'm still lost on much of this.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



She wanted to get through whatever interview as fast as possible.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I thought it meant she was in a rush....busy.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

West has the patience of a saint and is dumb like a fox.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > According to the alternate universe/language friend Tweets I read last night, she actually has some sort of speech impediment.
> ...



She appears listless, maybe some sort of blood sugar problem, diabetes? I was thinking someone needs to get her some OJ or a candy bar to get her going.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeahhhhhhh.  We're thinking it's a little more pharmaceutical than "low blood sugar".

lol


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> UFLResearcher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Gotcha.  Thanks very much - I knew she kept speaking about how she didn't think she was an important witness or that she would even be involved in the case the way she was, so it wasn't important to her.  Guess she was bit wrong in that assumption huh?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm with AYE,  it's laziness, just not wanting to make the effort to speak clearly.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

#Zimmerman said "he's running"@ 741; Jeantel tells him to run and he does, then call disconnected @747. First 911 call @7:16:11.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> #Zimmerman said "he's running"@ 741; Jeantel tells him to run and he does, then call disconnected @747. First 911 call @7:16:11.



she also establishes that zimmerman was in the car


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

She keeps sighing under her breath. LOLOL


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

How pissed is this girl going to be when the prosecutor wants to re-direct, lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

DD: Math again?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> How pissed is this girl going to be when the prosecutor wants to re-direct, lol.



and then west starts in again

--LOL


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

Just tuning in...first time I've seen this witness...if she is "the star witness for the prosecution," then they are in BIG trouble.   What exactly do people see in this witness that they seem to think is so damning for the defense?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Court is in a 15 minute recess.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2013)

*15 minute recess*

i am out of here for now 

keep me posted


----------



## KissMy (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OBJECTION. Stop making our witness admit she changed her story.



She is 20 years old but acts all 12 year old immature geto stupid like she didn't care when she made those previous statements under oath because they were not important. But suddenly she is sharp as a tack on dates, times & events when she wants to make a point. She is acting & lying her ass off so bad she starts jumping around in her seat. Hook her ass up to a lie detector & threaten her with jail if she lies.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

*Drug Break*


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



In Florida?

It's called "Stand your ground".


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Zimmerman's "account" has changed at least 5 times. It changes each time the evidence contradicts it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OBJECTION. Stop making our witness admit she changed her story.
> ...



All they need to do is threaten to take away her alcohol and weed if she tells another lie.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > How pissed is this girl going to be when the prosecutor wants to re-direct, lol.
> ...



West: Re-direct your honor?

Judge: Go ahead

DD: (Head explodes)

West: uummmm, if I can't re-direct it's grounds for a mistrial

Judge: Yes, please strike all testimony from the record

Prosecutor: (Head Explodes)

West: My work here is done


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It shows intent.

If Zimmerman actually feared for his life, then he would have ran away.

That didn't happen.

He was playing cop.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

> I'm with AYE, it's laziness, just not wanting to make the effort to speak clearly.



I teach urban highschoolers.  Its not laziness or neck issues, lol.  Its lack of training and practice in formal speech, in addressing adults or authority figures in a manner different than the tone you would use with your peers.  Many of my students arrive in my classroom with no concept that they should address the principal, a teacher, a police officer, or a lawyer during cross-examination more professionally than when they are hanging out with friends.

She is mumbling and sighing because she is nervous/annoyed/scared/confused/angry/whatever...and no one has ever taught her that in some settings, even if you are feeling that you don't want to be there and don't want to speak to the person talking to you...you sit up straight, speak clearly, and answer respectfully and concisely.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Someone ijit hit the GD transformer, my hair looks like sh!t because I didn't blow dry and what did I miss?



Got mine straightened Tuesday.  No more light socket, but have to wait two weeks for color and cut.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

We need a hair rep.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 12th grade and she can't read cursive??



You know, Rat, people are going on and on and on about the school system.  She hasn't even mastered the English language.  But her graduating class  had or will have a valedictorian, a salutatorian, and honor students of whom she can't be one.  That district will have people who go on to college and become productive citizens, with some of them becoming wealthy.  I have posted before that my children until middle school were in the worst school district in KY.  They both are college people, my daughter has a master's, my son has made 6 figures since he was 23.  They were both in a place to take care of me when I got sick.  But I refused to allow that.

I have to beg to differ with all those comments about the Florida schools.  I know schools are not what most of us envision for our children.  But most of the job rests with the student and not the schools.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 12th grade and she can't read cursive??
> ...



My comment had noting to do with the system, just her lack of grasping a concept taught to grade schoolers.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 12th grade and she can't read cursive??
> ...



My kid goes to a great school, but we have FCAT so if a school does bad they don't get money, then you're an F school with no money coming in.  Also, the test is on the whole year given in April so they shove a year into 8 months and teach them to pass the FCAT for the money.  

So the system is a bit f'ed here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Jackson said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



She seems a lot clearer when she's getting snotty. You KNOW she wants to wrestle him to the ground and whoop his ass.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks to you guys who are keeping us updated on details!

I'm interested in the case but don't have cable so the play-by-play is very helpful.


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jun 27, 2013)

I know but, excuse the expression, dang.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a cracker,
> ...



No salt Saltines!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Thanks to you guys who are keeping us updated on details!
> 
> I'm interested in the case but don't have cable so the play-by-play is very helpful.



You can watch it online.

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *Drug Break*



Adderall IV push for 10 minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There I fixed it.

Always fixing stuff today.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


 That's to kiss ass to the President who said that Trayvon "could have been my son." What I don't understand is why couldn't Obama say about the guy who was attacked by Trayvon and almost killed "This could have been my son..." Wasn't he black enough?

Zimmerman family tree:


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



MISTRIAL!  POTUS said the vic could have been his son.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OH, OH. They brought out an easel.

Her head's really gonna explode when she has to try figuring out photos and diagrams.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

> =Rat in the Hat;7443926]OH, OH. They brought out an easel.



Maybe to prop up the pants in the sliding glass door?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Not how it's done.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> > =Rat in the Hat;7443926]OH, OH. They brought out an easel.
> >
> >
> > > Maybe to prop up the pants in the sliding glass door?
> > ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OH, OH. They brought out an easel.
> 
> Her head's really gonna explode when she has to try figuring out photos and diagrams.



Where's Jodi Arias? She loves to draw/copy sh!t during trial.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Late to the party, dam East coasters.....rink to live feed please?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Late to the party, dam East coasters.....rink to live feed please?



Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yep. I'm cringing. I'm black and I'm cringing.  Ugh.  A stark contrast to the articulate testimony of the 911 communications center director.  Geeze oh wiz. Leads folks to draw stereotypical conclusions.  C-r-i-n-g-i-n-g.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Late to the party, dam East coasters.....rink to live feed please?



WATCH/CHAT LIVE: George Zimmerman trial | News - Home


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Belle!  Don't read the feed on that link.  Bunch of idiots on there.  lol


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > When approached, was GZ reaching for his phone before he got punched?  IMO...NO...he was scared and panicked and was most likely going for his gun.
> ...



 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]

He writes with his left but the gun holster was on his right side and shot with his right.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn, somebody worked on her during the break...


"Yes, Mr West, sir"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

They got her full of something. She's bouncing in her chair and "Yes sir"ring an aweful lot.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Late to the party, dam East coasters.....rink to live feed please?
> ...



Danke Schoen!
 Hey, your an 8!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Uh-oh deputy escorted DD out, so no drugs on break.  Withdrawals are making her twitch.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



All this time you're GERMAN?

Who knew.


----------



## Intense (Jun 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



A lot of us had OJ still guilty After the verdict was read.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> UFLResearcher said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Understood, but it's clear that this is a witness that is either unable or unwilling to read what West wants her to.  She was having issues yesterday reading back the transcript.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Yes they are. It is amazing to me that they continue to show the sweet 12 year old Travon pics, with no respect for their listeners intelligence. Just pure propaganda



That is the whole narrative. They have a 20 year old star witness acting like a immature 12 year old when it is convenient & keep flashing 12 year old pictures of Martin. They want everyone to think big bad Zimmerman killed an immature defenseless child. And that is his immature 12 year old friend who don't understand lying, on the stand accusing him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > UFLResearcher said:
> ...



Yeah just a bit.  Hard to believe there were not a ton of witnesses of that fight.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Bingo.  I know yours didn't, but there have been others about whom I was talking.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

"because of the way it was said".

Translation: ebonics doesn't read well from a transcript.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

Did she say that Martin was "Back by behind his dads girlfriends house", or something like that?

If so, that would mean Martin went back to confront Zimmerman since he was killed 100 yards or so away from his dads girlfriends house. That means Martin was the aggressor and initiated the fight.

She said Martin asked Zimmerman "What you following me for?"
Then she heard Zimmerman ask, "What you doing around hear?"
The she heard "Grass sounds".

This tells me that Martin attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it just me or has anyone else decided not to watch hln after 7 pm. Lol I couldn't handle it last night.


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think there is anything for the Prosecution to gain by having Jeantel behave in this manner.  She looks immature and unintelligent, which begs the question - how reliable is she, really?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Gem said:


> I don't think there is anything for the Prosecution to gain by having Jeantel behave in this manner.  She looks immature and unintelligent, which begs the question - how reliable is she, really?



She isn't reliable; she admitted to lying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

"Trust me, they messed up"


That's a keeper.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

Lamestream Media still calling Zimmerman 'Evil White Man?' The story has definitely lost a lot of steam for them. They were so elated when they thought Zimmerman was White. But now lets face it, a Hispanic killing an African American just isn't big news for them. That happens every day in America. Dumbed-Down Outlets like CNN are still scrambling for ways to connect 'Evil White Man' to it. This is a very sad tragedy. And now the Lamestream Media will make it an even bigger one.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

This trial is essentially over as of now.  The girlfriend just testified that Trayvon ran away from Zimmerman and was by his fathers girlfriend's condo when she got him on the phone again...breathing hard and sounding tired after running away.  That means Martin is several hundred yards away from where the confrontation took place according to her testimony.  AT THAT POINT IT IS MARTIN WHO RETURNS TO CONFRONT ZIMMERMAN!  If he doesn't do so then Zimmerman walks back to his SUV and they never come in contact.  See ya, Prosecution case....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

"Trust me, they messed up".

lol


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Could hear trayvon, coulda heard trayvon, or couldn't hear trayvon ... which is it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

They cannot figure out how West is supposed to read the ebonics off the transcript.

This is crack assing me up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Could hear trayvon, coulda heard trayvon, or couldn't hear trayvon ... which is it.



In Ebonics, none.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The white world making fun of a woman who they nothing of her cultural understanding.
> ...



At least I can keep my eyes open.

Zimmerman acts like he's nodding on herion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Intense said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And a lot of black people will still maintain that Zimmerman is guilty, despite a not guilty verdict. Hatred can blind all judgement.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> They cannot figure out how West is supposed to read the ebonics off the transcript.
> 
> This is crack assing me up.



I would pay good money to watch him try.


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

So how does everyone think GZ is doing during the trial?

They are saying he has been pretty straight faced throughout with not much expression at all.

In my opinion that's better than Jodi, drawing or smiling and shaking her head and all.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is anything for the Prosecution to gain by having Jeantel behave in this manner.  She looks immature and unintelligent, which begs the question - how reliable is she, really?
> ...



She's tellin it true now... spezially that she know it's fo real dat her testimony be the portant one.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Naw..just a mutt.
I had to take Sprechen Ze Deutsche tutoring when I was much younger  than you'll ever be  
Prepping for a looong trip to the Motherland!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

animallover said:


> So how does everyone think GZ is doing during the trial?
> 
> They are saying he has been pretty straight faced throughout with not much expression at all.
> 
> In my opinion that's better than Jodi, drawing or smiling and shaking her head and all.



I would say he's doing an amazing job at not laughing his ass off at the current witness.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

animallover said:


> So how does everyone think GZ is doing during the trial?
> 
> They are saying he has been pretty straight faced throughout with not much expression at all.
> 
> In my opinion that's better than Jodi, drawing or smiling and shaking her head and all.


He got angry when he was listening to his voice on the 911 tapes, like his blood was boiling again and he wanted to find someone else to shoot.  Ok, I may be exaggerating.  But he was looking a bit angry.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

The defense's strategy is to keep asking the same questions over and over, while prodding her about her low voice to shame her, until she cracks up.

Fucking bully lawyer.

Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Gem said:
> ...



This forum will never recover from this testimony.


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been watching it off-and-on this morning.  Haven't seen him nodding off at all.  He looks serious, straight-faced, listening...not intently interested, but not disinterested either.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The defense's strategy is to keep asking the same questions over and over, while prodding her about her low voice to shame her, until she cracks up.
> 
> Fucking bully lawyer.
> 
> Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.



Fucking saltine cracker ass lawyer.

There I fixed it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

A fight has developed over a piece of evidence the defense wishes to enter into the record.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > How pissed is this girl going to be when the prosecutor wants to re-direct, lol.
> ...



Every now and then as I listen to West I wonder if his tactic is to ultimately have her just lose it on the stand and perhaps blurt out stuff she shouldn't?  The depth of her ignorance is astonishing and an expletive laced outburst wouldn't surprise me in the slightest.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you.  That ISN'T standing your ground!  THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > So how does everyone think GZ is doing during the trial?
> ...



He seems more awake today.

BTW, anybody notice that he has on a different expensive suit everyday?

He made a lot of money by killing Martin.

Crime does pay, in his case.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

She's laughing at what she said in the recording.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ebonics tape forthcoming.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

blastoff said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



She is street smarts.  It's a different form of intelligence  than crackers.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

She puts the victim next to his house, which means he had to return to the scene of the incident. She admits to saying what the mother wants to hear while being interviewed in her presence by the DA. She has admitted to lying under oath. Under her timeline I'm not sure the phone records match.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I also noticed the lawyers have different suits every day. TM's father has different clothes every day. The women have different outfits every day.


Only the judge isn't with it, and wears the same thing every day. What's up with that???


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Bernster:

Your honor I object!  I can't figure out what she said either.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Things are getting a little testy now.


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The defense's strategy is to keep asking the same questions over and over, while prodding her about her low voice to shame her, until she cracks up.
> ...



When he asked her if that was racist, did I see her crack a smile and say no? Just wondering because I didn't have my glasses on. Lol damn


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ebonics tape forthcoming.



I wonder if she has her hand on her face while listening to the tape because she realizes what she sounds like.  I don't think the tape made anything clearer, if anything it makes everything all the more confusing.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> She puts the victim next to his house, which means he had to return to the scene of the incident. She admits to saying what the mother wants to hear while being interviewed in her presence by the DA. She has admitted to lying under oath. Under her timeline I'm not sure the phone records match.



Do you have a link to where she lied under _oath?_


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bernster:
> 
> Your honor I object!  I can't figure out what she said either.



  ​


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

"I couldn't hear it was Trevon" Clear as a bell and she is lying about it.
Prosecution doesn't want the jury hearing THAT.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah now west is trying to make up stuff.  Excuse my translation, but it's pretty clear that she said on that tape that it was a little difficult to hear, but that she could hear some intermittent stuff like trayvon saying "get off."


----------



## Zarius (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



So you are a bigot and a racist.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought she said "I don't know I could hear trayvon"

Fk if I know. I need more translation practice.

FIIK  - that's my new thing for that.

IDK - I don't know
FIIK - F if I know


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> "I couldn't hear it was Trevon" Clear as a bell and she is lying about it.
> Prosecution doesn't want the jury hearing THAT.



What is your proof, your opinion?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Witness was just abruptly excused from the courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > She puts the victim next to his house, which means he had to return to the scene of the incident. She admits to saying what the mother wants to hear while being interviewed in her presence by the DA. She has admitted to lying under oath. Under her timeline I'm not sure the phone records match.
> ...



Do you have a link to where she lied under _oath__

This is my recurring nightmare.

There are 47 of them and a youtube on the closed thread._


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

DD's walking out, Did she ask the judge if she could go outside and fire off a blunt?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


_

Then why has she not been charged with perjury?_


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > She puts the victim next to his house, which means he had to return to the scene of the incident. She admits to saying what the mother wants to hear while being interviewed in her presence by the DA. She has admitted to lying under oath. Under her timeline I'm not sure the phone records match.
> ...



It just happened within the last hour. The defense attorney asked her if she lied, and she said yes. I am assuming that she is currently under oath?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DD's walking out, Did she ask the judge if she could go outside and fire off a blunt?



NO!  She's going to the bathroom!  Someone frisk her!


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

"a little get off"  "I hear' a little 'get off'"

As someone who works with students who sound very similar to this young woman...hearing this changes a lot for me.

I have students with learning and emotional support needs who say this sort of thing if you step towards them to ask them to stop talking, if you ask them to get out their homework, if you "get in their face" about disrespect..."get off" means, in these cases, "get out of my face," "don't argue with me, yell at me, reprimand me..."  it definitely doesn't mean that the teacher is attacking the student and the student is yelling "get off!"

She didn't say, "Trayvon yelled, 'Get Off!""  SHe said she heard "a little 'get off,' like 'get off'"

Sorry....this isn't damning evidence of Zimmerman's supposed attack.  Please understand...I'm not saying Zimmerman didn't attack first....just that I now have reasonable doubt about what this witness heard and what it meant.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


_

Oh excuse me - PPete is right.

Which time comes into play now._


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Dee Dee wears those same earrings every day. The shadows from them look at times like swear running down her neck.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.



Why, do you expect TM's father to get up off the stand and start smacking the attorney... perhaps sucker punching him in the nose and then banging the attorneys head against the floor or something??


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Too much cracdker static.  I need a break from the dogpile.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It's too bad she can not afford to dress as well as Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat!

Queue the Cracker Song.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > "I couldn't hear it was Trevon" Clear as a bell and she is lying about it.
> ...



Did you listen to it, or are you just talking out of your ass? I posted what I heard.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.
> ...



I wish I would have thought of that answer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.
> ...



If M's father was going to be called to the stand, he wouldn't be allowed to sit in the courtroom.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BUSTED!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Saw recap of her on the stand.. if you think she was 'kicking butt', your are more blinded by racism and partisanship than previously thought


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The court's allowing him to stay under the next of kin rule.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, you are wrong what you posted.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

The defense is getting testy now.  He knows he lost this point he was trying so hard to make.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I don't care what you think.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

What this witness has done is establish that it was Martin that retraced his steps...leaving the safety of the condo he was staying in several hundred yards away from where the fight occurred to confront the man he had just described as a "Cracker".  THAT establishes Martin's state of mind before the confrontation.  After months of describing George Zimmerman as a racist intent on confrontation...it turns out that the racist intent on confrontation is actually Trayvon Martin!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope Zimmerman is keeping a journal...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

It seems this piece of evidence will be heard. Jury will be brought back in to hear the recording. Further questioning will resume thereafter.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Exactly. You don't. Please stop opining if you are going to give a biased account of what you "thought" or "wanted" to happen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> "I couldn't hear it was Trevon" Clear as a bell and she is lying about it.
> Prosecution doesn't want the jury hearing THAT.



How could it be couldn't when in the next sentence on that tape she says what trayvon said?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



DD:  "Trust me, they wrong"


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jun 27, 2013)

For the sake of the next high profile case, I'm advocating that ALL U.S. citizens receive education in the art of speaking articulately


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ebonics:  the official flip flop court language.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Mind your own business, you're nobody's boss.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

There she goes again - the bald headed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

"yesssma'am"

That was a new line!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

"the phone had init"


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

ah ok ... now I get it... her definition of cut off meant fell off.. onto the ground.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

After the phone fell down, I heard wet grass sounds.


Can someone PLEASE tell me what sounds wet grass makes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And you're no oracle. Be silent.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Can we play that part again?


No, sir!


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

"How does wet grass sound?" Deer in the headlights


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> After the phone fell down, I heard wet grass sounds.
> 
> 
> Can someone PLEASE tell me what sounds wet grass makes.



zOMG! West just asked her my question.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> After the phone fell down, I heard wet grass sounds.
> 
> 
> Can someone PLEASE tell me what sounds wet grass makes.



thump, pop, crumple, slide thrash... softer than bang falling on concrete


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> After the phone fell down, I heard wet grass sounds.
> 
> 
> Can someone PLEASE tell me what sounds wet grass makes.



Different than dry grass sound.

HA!  We flipped it from yesterday.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

So, is Zimmerman White or Hispanic? Has the Lamestream Media figured that out yet? Must be pretty confusing & disappointing times for them. They were so elated when they thought his was 'Evil White Man.' How are they gonna spin it now? I guess we'll see.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > After the phone fell down, I heard wet grass sounds.
> ...



It sounds like leaves all over someone... or like someone rolling around in the grass... or maybe someone rolling around the headset.  It seems pretty clear to me right?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

snookie said:


> ernie s. said:
> 
> 
> > snookie said:
> ...



did you listen to it?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> So, is Zimmerman White or Hispanic? Has the Lamestream Media figured that out yet? Must be pretty confusing & disappointing times for them. They were so elated when they thought his was 'Evil White Man.' How are they gonna spin it now? I guess we'll see.



He's a White Hispanic.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> She is street smarts.  It's a different form of intelligence  than crackers.



I'm gonna smear peanut butter on your



cracker.
LOTS of it!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Ahhh it could have been ZIMMERMAN saying "get off".  Starting to understand it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

She's falling asleep, having to shake her head to stay awake.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > She is street smarts.  It's a different form of intelligence  than crackers.
> ...



 [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] would probably like that!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

"Trust me, trust me, I hadda stop"


Another keeper!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > "I couldn't hear it was Trevon" Clear as a bell and she is lying about it.
> ...



The whole point is she changed what she said in response to subsequent questions by the prosecutor. She was trying to say what she thought he wanted to hear.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

You're all getting sucked into a tragic farce. The man has already been convicted. He was convicted the day the despicable MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' You're all supposed to forget the fact he isn't White. He's actually Hispanic. Debating such farces is an exercise in futility. So turn off the Idiot Box. Get outside and enjoy a beautiful Summer day instead. Have a good one.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

UFLResearcher said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ayup.. pretty clear to me.  Objection, Badgering.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Get off.
what does get off mean?  

Why is she sniffing every 20 seconds?
Allergies?
Trying to keep her composure?
I hope she isn't getting a cold.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

West is getting tedious.  The jury may be getting pretty tired of his droning on and on again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> You're all getting sucked into a tragic farce. The man has already been convicted. He was convicted the day the despicable MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' You're all supposed to forget the fact he isn't White. He's actually Hispanic. Debating such farces is an exercise in futility. So turn off the Idiot Box. Get outside and enjoy a beautiful Summer day instead. Have a good one.



Shut up, Cracker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Get off.
> what does get off mean?
> 
> Why is she sniffing every 20 seconds?
> ...



She did a line in the bathroom during her last break.


(That's when the sniffing started)


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The defense's strategy is to keep asking the same questions over and over, while prodding her about her low voice to shame her, until she cracks up.
> 
> Fucking bully lawyer.
> 
> Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.


 

Why?  Should he be afraid of TM's sperm donor going all gangsta on him?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> You're all getting sucked into a tragic farce. The man has already been convicted. He was convicted the day the despicable MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' You're all supposed to forget the fact he isn't White. He's actually Hispanic. Debating such farces is an exercise in futility. So turn off the Idiot Box. Get outside and enjoy a beautiful Summer day instead. Have a good one.



Stop messin' wi our drama crackah!


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> "How does wet grass sound?" Deer in the headlights



It's squeaky if you're sliding around on it???


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> West is getting tedious.  The jury may be getting pretty tired of his droning on and on again.



Nope, he's getting to the heart of the matter. He's playing on her reactions.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > So, is Zimmerman White or Hispanic? Has the Lamestream Media figured that out yet? Must be pretty confusing & disappointing times for them. They were so elated when they thought his was 'Evil White Man.' How are they gonna spin it now? I guess we'll see.
> ...



My God, what a Dumbed-Down MSM we have. There's no such thing as a 'White Hispanic.' That's just preposterous Media drivel. We no longer have a credible Media in this Country.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Get off.
> ...



beat me to it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

*Yawn*.

I see the mob continues to fantasize about what happened between Martin & Zimmerman..and what is taking place in the courtroom, and what the result will be.

They're nothing if not imaginative.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > After the phone fell down, I heard wet grass sounds.
> ...



It's that gurgle, gurgle, gurgle sound a bong makes. 

Wet grass.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Court Reporter:  WUT?

I was been payin' attention ser

Court Reporter:  WUT?

I was been payin' attention ser

Court Reporter: Yeah that's what I thought you said.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I understand what the defense is trying to prove. However that's not her story.

Her story is  that  in the prior response she left out the detail of what she heard after the phone dropped.  Her story is that, presumably during the 7seconds after it dropped before the disconnect, she heard the two wrestling around in the grass and TM asking GZ to get off.  Dunno I'm having trouble following the timeline.  Thus she admits to omitting the extra detail, presumably because she did not want to be a major witness and / or just wanted to get out of the first interview.


----------



## rdean (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> West is getting tedious.  The jury may be getting pretty tired of his droning on and on again.



They could always throw in another "knock knock" joke.  The last one left me "awed".  Perhaps the next one will be "funny".


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

I would caution all of you not to get sucked into this absurd farce. The man has already been convicted. He was convicted the day the Lamestream Media declared him 'Evil White Man.' You're all supposed to just conveniently forget he's not White. You're not supposed to acknowledge he's actually Hispanic. This is just another awful tragedy made much worse by our corrupt MSM. So turn off your Idiot Box and get out and enjoy a beautiful Summer day instead. Have a good one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Get off.
> what does get off mean?
> 
> Why is she sniffing every 20 seconds?
> ...



Coke?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Wrong again, ronpaulitician.


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

After a day and a half of this girl's testimony, I bet West is going to be throwing back a few drinks during the lunch recess.  I know I would be!


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



How so? How many so-called 'White Hispanics' have you ever met?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

"Trust me" again?

Why does she think anyone should trust her on anything after she has admitted lying already?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yesterday she said he had said he was already home.... she thought his father would help... she heard voices and thought they would help... so she didn't think it was a deadly situation.  "just a fight".


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Get off.
> ...



Maybe she has a cold?  Maybe she's on benadryl? Boy I tell you give me benadryl and I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wrong because you think he's wrong? Nice retort, Sarah.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

HaHa.  West keeps asking to approach and the judge keeps telling him no.  Everytime, he looks like he's been slapped.  This guy is not good at this.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

She called the court reporter SER.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



right... did she know Tray was dead during the first interview?  Was that when she found out?  But yeah, If it was just a typical wrestling around that's no big deal, I would not have called the cops over two guys messing around / arguing when I was 17.


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Court Reporter:  WUT?
> 
> I was been payin' attention ser
> 
> ...



LMAO!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



There are light skinned hispanics and dark skinned hispanics.  It's a legitimate term.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> She called the court reporter SER.



Ser? I thought she said cur.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HaHa.  West keeps asking to approach and the judge keeps telling him no.  Everytime, he looks like he's been slapped.  This guy is not good at this.



And you think this has any bearing on the case. You're desperate.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Here are some definitions to help everyone stay focused:


*proven past participle of prove (Verb)*


Verb
Demonstrate the truth or existence of (something) by evidence or argument: "the concept is difficult to prove".
Demonstrate by evidence or argument (someone or something) to be: "innocent until proven guilty".

not guilty 
Web definitions
acquitted: declared not guilty of a specific offense or crime; legally blameless; "he stands acquitted on all charges";... wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn


*Beyond a Reasonable Doubt:*

"_The standard that must be met by the prosecution's evidence in a criminal prosecution: that no other logical explanation can be derived from the facts except that the defendant committed the crime, thereby overcoming the presumption that a person is innocent until proven guilty._
If the jurors or judge have no doubt as to the defendant's guilt, or if their only doubts are unreasonable doubts, then the prosecutor has proven the defendant's guilt beyond a reasonable doubt and the defendant should be pronounced guilty."

The term connotes that evidence establishes a particular point to a moral certainty and that it is beyond dispute that any reasonable alternative is possible. 

Beyond a Reasonable Doubt legal definition of Beyond a Reasonable Doubt. Beyond a Reasonable Doubt synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

"You ain't gettin' dat from me"



 
  ​


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

LOL @ West


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'm thinking she is adding extra detail, not that she left out, but that would help the prosecutors.

Would Someone give this woman a tissue?


----------



## paulitician (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The term is absurd and completely invented by a thoroughly Dumbed-Down MSM. The man is Hispanic. Period, end of story. I know that deeply disappoints the corrupt MSM, but it is what it is. Anyway, i've fudged up now. I almost got sucked in. Gonna head outside. It's a beautiful Summer day. You should turn off your Idiot Box and enjoy the day too. Life is short.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Bernie is about to explode.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> It's too bad she can not afford to dress as well as Zimmerman.



I think she is dressed nicely.
Nice necklace.

Respectful.

but also uses the respect as snark.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Trust me" again?
> 
> Why does she think anyone should trust her on anything after she has admitted lying already?



Lying?  She left out some details. She was having trouble explaining herself.  Seems reasonable that you could prove lying by omission coupled with ignorance.  But based on the ignorance, and translation problems it would be hard to prove that she purposefully lied. 

You got to understand! Understand, that there's some number of intended paragraphs lying in wait between each of her utterances that she just can't get out due to the issue, the issue of you not understanding her


----------



## Wake (Jun 27, 2013)

That star witness seemed like an embarrassment.


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

> HaHa. West keeps asking to approach and the judge keeps telling him no. Everytime, he looks like he's been slapped. This guy is not good at this.



This is the interesting thing about jury trials.  You are reading it this way.  I think I might have read you somewhere else saying that he should get off of this topic because its annoying people.

Watching it at home...I have a very different interpretation.  To me, West looks calm, collected and well-aware of his strategy.  He is being annoying meticulous about exactly what Ms. Jeantel said and how it either a) contradicts her previous statements or b) is confusing or something that she would be unable to know based on just hearing part of an event on the phone.  And she is increasingly saying this that she couldn't have known, can't back up, or that contradict her earlier statements.

Now - because it is OUR interpretation, our feelings about what we are seeing...neither of us are right or wrong...its only truly matters how the women on the jury feel.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HaHa.  West keeps asking to approach and the judge keeps telling him no.  Everytime, he looks like he's been slapped.  This guy is not good at this.
> ...



He's losing control of the witness.  All he should be doing is asking questions that will give him yes or no answers.  He needs to rein her in and not allow her to mugg for the camera, talk disrespectfully to him, ramble on..  

He should cut his losses right now.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

At this point she is just trying to get out of there. She is saying whatever contradicts the defense's question during each objection, even when she has just replied the other way. How can she be considered credible? Multiple lies and story changes. Admits the mother influenced her responses in sworn testimony.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "Trust me" again?
> ...



She admitted lying about being in the hospital during Trayvon's wake.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie is about to explode.


 I might try to induce a mistrial if I was Bernie, so I could take a year to teach Dee Dee how to speak English.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Great, enjoy the day.  I'm unfortunately working.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie is about to explode.
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Perhaps.. but her testimony matches the defendant's testimony that they were wrestling around, no?  The extra part about tray saying get off... is irrelevant... Zimm admits they were wrestling around.  What difference, at this point, does it make if at one point in the fight Zimm was on top and Tray yelled get off... this assuming the get off part was 7sec after the start of the fight.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Actually he's pretty calm now. And you want Zimmerman to lose so bad, you ache all over.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

"You want that too?

Damn! if that's note a slam dunk right there, I don't know what is.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Why should he cut her loose? He's got her on the ropes. He has just about destroyed any credibility she has.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Get off.
> ...



Pepsi!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Witness is directly contradicting her deposition now.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Good for her.  BTW I don't remember hearing her say she went to the hospital. I thought the investigator asked her if she went the hospital *or something like that*, and she said yes.  Or something like that is a pretty broad question.


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



yummmm Pepsi


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No, she is not on the ropes.  He is allowing her to run roughshod all over him.  He has a particular job to do and he hasn't done it.  Everyone is getting annoyed with him.


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

ok I gotta get to work and I have a headache bigger than DeeDees speaking problem! I will catch up later. Have a great day all of you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

mebelle60 said:


> ernie s. said:
> 
> 
> > mebelle60 said:
> ...



rc!


----------



## animallover (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > ernie s. said:
> ...



RC and a MoonPie!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

WOW. More stuff the state hasn't given to the court.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> At this point she is just trying to get out of there. She is saying whatever contradicts the defense's question during each objection, even when she has just replied the other way. How can she be considered credible? Multiple lies and story changes. Admits the mother influenced her responses in sworn testimony.



Nah.. the defense is clearly changing what she said and/or is saying and she is correcting him again and again and again... the Judge and the Defense are also catching him and he has been warned numerous times.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HaHa.  West keeps asking to approach and the judge keeps telling him no.  Everytime, he looks like he's been slapped.  This guy is not good at this.



Actually, Sarah...what West is doing is keeping a witness on the stand for as long as he can because the more questions he asks her...the more her answers become inconsistent.  The "star" witness for the Prosecution is having a hard time keeping her story straight.  The more times she's asked to explain what she said earlier...the more times she's going to forget what she's obviously been coached to say.  West is very good at what he's doing.  To be blunt this witness has been a disaster for the Prosecution's case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mebelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > ernie s. said:
> ...



Dr Pepper!!!

Or, in honor of Trayvon, Dr Cracker.

I'm a cracker,
You're a cracker,
He's a cracker,
She's a cracker,
Wouldn't you like to be a cracker too?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mebelle60 said:
> ...



Keep the Cracker Song handy, may have to whip that out a few more times.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

animallover said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mebelle60 said:
> ...



Or cracker jacks.. man it's been so long since I had a moonpie!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > At this point she is just trying to get out of there. She is saying whatever contradicts the defense's question during each objection, even when she has just replied the other way. How can she be considered credible? Multiple lies and story changes. Admits the mother influenced her responses in sworn testimony.
> ...



Agree to disagree...he reads her statement...asks her if that is what she said...she says no...they play the tape...it confirms what he read in her statement...repeat...again and again and again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mebelle60 said:
> ...



Dr. Dew (50% Dr Pepper, 50% Mountain Dew) you won't be disappointed.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Are we on DD version #4 now?

Diamond story 1
Dee Dee story 2
'tude Rachel story 3
drug Rachel story 4

Am I missing a DD or is this where we are?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Perhaps.. but her testimony matches *the defendant's testimony that they were wrestling around, no?*  The extra part about tray saying get off... is irrelevant... Zimm admits they were wrestling around.  What difference, at this point, does it make if at one point in the fight Zimm was on top and Tray yelled get off... this assuming the get off part was 7sec after the start of the fight.



Correct, no.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Are we on DD version #4 now?
> 
> Diamond story 1
> Dee Dee story 2
> ...



We're somewhere around revision #56 now.

Do keep up.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The longer that this girl sits on the witness stand, Sarah...the worse it is for the Prosecution.  She's already established that Martin ran from Zimmerman and was at his Dad's girlfriend's condo when she called him back.  That's several hundred yards from where the fight took place.  How does that fight occur UNLESS Trayvon Martin retraces his steps in order to confront Zimmerman?  She's also established Martin's state of mind before the fight takes place when Martin describes the man following him as a "Cracker".  The Prosecution wants to paint George Zimmerman as a racist vigilante but their own witness has instead painted Trayvon Martin as the one making racist statements immediately prior to the confrontation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder how badly DD's jonesing for some Hennessy right about now?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

I concur with Oldstyle.

What you see as "running roughshod",  I see as attempting to evade the truth.

A prosecution witness that is not forthcoming and seems to have an agenda does not look good.

And IMO this witness does not look credible.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Agree to disagree...he reads her statement...asks her if that is what she said...she says no...they play the tape...it confirms what *she stated she said as opposed to what he said her statement said*...repeat...again and again and again.

I find it interesting that the defense simultaneously says it can't understand what she's saying, yet understands what she's saying better than she does.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Lunch time!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

lunch break.

Will we hear more tape after lunch?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HaHa.  West keeps asking to approach and the judge keeps telling him no.  Everytime, he looks like he's been slapped.  This guy is not good at this.
> ...



We all know what he is attempting to do but he is just muddying the waters.  Travon ran from the mailboxes, the phone went dead, she called him back, he thought he got away, turned around and Zimmerman was there.  Travon said why you following me for and Zimmerman asked what you doing around here.  A skuffle ensued on the grass, Travon said get off, get off and the phone went dead.

Move along, West.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Are we on DD version #4 now?
> ...



I'm trying!  Let me borrow your goat for a sec.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder how badly DD's jonesing for some Hennessy right about now?



I bet she has a cold 40 and a pint of Hennessey in her purse.


----------



## tjvh (Jun 27, 2013)

Creepy assed cracker isn't racist... Really? The witness is a dope.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how badly DD's jonesing for some Hennessy right about now?
> ...



Or hidden in her neck.


WHOOPS!  who said that?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps.. but her testimony matches *the defendant's testimony that they were wrestling around, no?*  The extra part about tray saying get off... is irrelevant... Zimm admits they were wrestling around.  What difference, at this point, does it make if at one point in the fight Zimm was on top and Tray yelled get off... this assuming the get off part was 7sec after the start of the fight.
> ...



What does "Correct, no." mean...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



After she hears the tape she says, "Yes ssssir". That is what I'm basing it on. You're crazy if you don't think the defense knows exactly what she said. If she would just say yes that is what I said in my statement, then they would not be playing the tape over and over again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Creepy assed cracker isn't racist... Really? The witness is a dope.



Only whites can be racist, keep up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




 
  
 
​


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

I swear...this is still a trainwreck and the HLN groupies discussing this are creepy ass crackers with their "take" on the whole thng. One sided much? What the hell is wrong with those people???


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how badly DD's jonesing for some Hennessy right about now?
> ...



For real? I want in on that.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wait a second...he "turned around and Zimmerman was there"?  How, Sarah?  The Prosecution's own witness has testified that Martin was outside the condo where he was staying when she called him back.  That's several hundred yards from where the fight took place.  Kindly explain how Martin got from the condo ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL the way back to where the two sidewalks T.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Someone call them up at the courthouse and tell them to fix the 

*SEAL*​


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Nonsense..  she's saying yes sir that audio tape is my voice.  Then the defense "translates" what she said on the tape, and she says no that's not what I said.

On the tape she answers that she heard a pop and the phone dropping to the grass, she could hear them fighting, and she heard trayvon say get off. The defense is trying to prove that she said no I could not hear trayvon.  The defense is badgering the witness.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

There's only one way that happens...and that's if Trayvon Martin retraces his steps...goes BACK to confront George Zimmerman...which means that he's LEAVING the safety of the condo he's staying in and walking back several hundred yards to confront someone that he just described as a "Cracker".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Did she say that Martin was "Back by behind his dads girlfriends house", or something like that?
> 
> If so, that would mean Martin went back to confront Zimmerman since he was killed 100 yards or so away from his dads girlfriends house. That means Martin was the aggressor and initiated the fight.
> 
> ...



He doesn't have to prove anything regarding Zimmerman.  All he has to do is to bring about 'reasonable doubt.'


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

That isn't George Zimmerman "hunting down" Trayvon Martin...that's Trayvon Martin hunting down George Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Local news just said and I'm quoting:

"Race is most definitely onboard in this case now"  (re: DD's crackah/niggah)

Oh NOW it's onboard?

Wow that's so funny because you were the guys with the race all onboard last year, but NOW it's here.

Seriously.  The irony might kill me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.

Man, I've never heard such biased commentators.  And they are going on and on about how meeeeeeeeeeeen the attorney for the defense is to her.  Damn.  I thought he as being pretty gentle.  She has clearly been coached to use the word 'sir' but not to say it with any kind of respect.  The prosecution could have sewn this case up with her.  All she had to do was to come in and be vulnerable.  The minute he made here cry, it would be 'Katy bar the door' to the defense.

She is not credible, and she is not vulnerable.  But she's a national celeb.  Anyone wanna make book on how long after this trial is over before she starts to make the talk show circuit, and gets a ghost writer to write up all her lies in a book?  I'd say less than a month.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You need to review this testimony on your own.  I'm not explaining everything to you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Did she say that Martin was "Back by behind his dads girlfriends house", or something like that?
> ...



Really?  Is the defense now saying that GZ did not shoot and kill TM?  I did not realize that was in question.  I suppose maybe someone else did it.  Lone gunman on the hill?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



No one has said that.  Do try to keep up.  The issue is self defense, not murder.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Now that's amusing, Sarah.  You're not explaining it because you don't have a rational explanation for how Trayvon Martin gets from outside of the condo (where Rachel puts him when she calls him back...breathing hard from running away) all the way back up that side walk to where the fight took place.  There's only one way that happened...and that's if Trayvon Martin WALKED BACK to confront the "creepy assed Cracker".

This case is over...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

I larned sumthin noo. If you iz black, cracka iz not racist. But if you iz black, niggah is racist as long as you iz black but not if you iz a cracka.

Got it. I think. I ax you guys if this be true?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I thought you just said the defense does not not need to prove anything about GZ. Are you saying the prosecution has to prove it was self defense?  Or are you saying there is a thing called reasonable suspicion that self defense may have been necessary?  I've never heard of reasonable doubt being applied to self defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I have to disagree with some of your post.  I don't think this was manslaughter, I think it was self defense.  You do NOT have the right to turn and assault the person behind you.    And if you assault someone you believe is reaching for a gun, you are patently stupid.  If I thought someone was pulling a gun on me I would consider the following choices, 1)  Run away in a zig zag line to make it hard to hit me, 2) put up my hands and say 'whoa there, lets' not get rash here.' )  If my home was just a matter of a few feet or yards away, I'm head for the door of it fast.  But then I was never a gang member, and I never felt the lure of a 'rumble.'


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



They have to prove that it wasn't self defense


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

You've got Zimmerman here  Z.....................................................................and you've got Trayvon Martin way over there...........................................TM.  So how do the two come together?  Zimmerman is headed back to his SUV hundreds of yards away from the condo.  If Martin doesn't go back then there is no confrontation.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd like to know why that woman..yes, she IS a woman at 19...has not been found in contempt of court. If this were a different case scenario and that was a white person being cross examined...you can bet you ass they would have been fined.

I am so tired of the reverse discrimination going on in the world today. Whites this, whitey that, cracker this, honky that. Yet blacks can be rude, crude, obnoxious, disgusting, attack old people and young people, make songs with words that insult their own race yet if a caucasian barely steps over the invisible proverbial line...all hell breaks loose. I am TIRED of it. I see it every fucking day on tv and I am fed up.

In short...I am getting peeved and I don't want to be peeved.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The prosecution has to prove their charges 'beyond a reasonable doubt'.  All the defense has to do is establish reasonable doubt.  The defense is self defense.  And all the defense has to do is to establish *reasonable doubt* about the prosecution's charges.  Showing any or all the witnesses for the prosecution have testified in an untruthful manner goes a long was toward showing *reasonable doubt.*


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yeah, it's over.  Why even try to inform yourself any longer, the murderer walks..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

Rachel was at the local CVS buying a canned Arizona iced tea, skittles and a bottle of Nyquil. I guess we found out what was changing her demeanor this morning. LEAN!!!


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

> My opinion? GZ should not have been following someone in the dark on the phone with 911 carrying a pistol...hes not a cop...if you are going to follow, then leave the gun in the car...if you dont think you can follow safety without the gun...THEN DONT FOLLOW.



While I understand your opinion...

Is it a crime to follow someone you believe is acting suspiciously in your neighborhood?  Is it a crime to carry a legally purchased gun you have a permit for while doing so?  Finally, is it a crime to pull that gun (or go to pull it) when the suspicious person you are following turns and heads towards you in what you believe is a threatening manner?

I'm asking seriously, because I do not know FL law on this.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Beyond a reasonable doubt.  All the defense has to do is establish reasonable doubt.  That is why he is going for the inconsistencies in this witness' testimony.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Nod..


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Figured you would. You can take a brother out of the hood.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



To show she is not a credible witness.  All in the effort to produce reasonable doubt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL.  I Do like High_Gravity.  He is definitely one of the board personalities!  Now, don't pick on me for buying that cheap Barefoot wine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> 
> Man, I've never heard such biased commentators.  And they are going on and on about how meeeeeeeeeeeen the attorney for the defense is to her.  Damn.  I thought he as being pretty gentle.  She has clearly been coached to use the word 'sir' but not to say it with any kind of respect.  The prosecution could have sewn this case up with her.  All she had to do was to come in and be vulnerable.  The minute he made here cry, it would be 'Katy bar the door' to the defense.
> 
> She is not credible, and she is not vulnerable.  But she's a national celeb.  Anyone wanna make book on how long after this trial is over before she starts to make the talk show circuit, and gets a ghost writer to write up all her lies in a book?  I'd say less than a month.



I'd love to see a book she wrote without help or editing.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yeah and at this point it appears he's trying too hard to get her to change her story by making up stuff about what she said.  He's clearly trying to take advantage of the witness's speech issue to change her testimony so he can then discredit her testimony.  How many dozens of times and different ways is he gonna ask her the same question?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

It's not murder, Sarah...it's not even manslaughter at this point and that's BECAUSE of the testimony of the Prosecution's own witness.  Trayvon Martin wasn't in danger from George Zimmerman.  He was hundreds of yards away, standing outside the safety of the condo he was staying at.  Instead of going inside however, Martin walks ALL THE WAY BACK to confront someone that he's just described as the "creepy assed Cracker".  That blows manslaughter out of the water as well.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> ...



So you like comic books!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I really hate to break it to you, but the attorney is allowed to ask leading questions on cross examination.  Of course he is trying get her to change her story.  And when the prosecution does cross examination with Zimmerman, he will do the exact same thing.  I don't really see any speech difficulties.  She just won't speak up and she is disrespectful.  Those two things do not constitute 'speech difficulties.'


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If the jury believes GZ acted in self defense, they can not convict for murder 2. It's all very simple.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

The Prosecution's entire case is based upon the premise that George Zimmerman is responsible for the conflict simply because he got out of his SUV and attempted to follow Trayvon Martin.  

What this witnesses' testimony shows however is that it was Martin who left the the safety of the condo to walk all the way back to confront someone.  At that point the person responsible for the confrontation is Martin...not Zimmerman.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Rachel was at the local CVS buying a canned Arizona iced tea, skittles and a bottle of Nyquil. I guess we found out what was changing her demeanor this morning. LEAN!!!



What's she going to lean on? Her neck?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Creepy assed cracker isn't racist... Really? The witness is a dope.





Dam.  I must have a hangover from my one glass of wine last night.  I did a double take on this post when I thought it said, 'the witness is the pope.'


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

And did anyone but me hear it when she told the defense attorney, 'that's retarded?'


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

You're still talking about it even though the case is over?  Move along, create some more scenarios in your head.  

Maybe Fox will hire you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2013)

This girl is going to end up with her own reality tv show, isn't she?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Why do the ads that keep coming up above and below this thread keep talking about losing a lot of fat?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> This girl is going to end up with her own reality tv show, isn't she?



You know it!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



As many as it takes to show she is lying.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> This girl is going to end up with her own reality tv show, isn't she?





Here Comes Rachel's BooBoo!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So this could take a few months? Why don't they just waterboard her?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You're still talking about it even though the case is over?  Move along, create some more scenarios in your head.
> 
> Maybe Fox will hire you.



The scenario that was "created", Sarah is the scenario that George Zimmerman hunted down Trayvon Martin with the intent of killing him that night.  The truth is...it's Trayvon Martin that was the one who instigated the conflict when he walked several hundred yards AWAY from safety to confront someone he just used a racial slur to describe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

OK that's 65 minutes. Let's dose Dee Dee and get back to work.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Message board short hand. I agree with the majority of your statement,(correct) the bolded part is not true.(no)


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Of course all of this will be perfectly acceptable to you when the prosecution does the same thing to Zimmerman.  Bigot.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You're still talking about it even though the case is over?  Move along, create some more scenarios in your head.
> ...



Case closed!  No more questions, defense doesn't need to present a case, it's allll over..


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I believe that Mr Zimmerman speaks English.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Stand your ground is not being argued here.  Self Defense is being argued.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Why do the ads that keep coming up above and below this thread keep talking about losing a lot of fat?



Took a look at the page source they are using google's advertising service.  Basically the idea is when you search for something or browse a web page such as an item to buy in amazon, they (google, amazon etc.) keep track of it.  Google's advertising product figures that you'd like to see advertisements about loosing weight, might even click on em. This presumably based on some recent searches you did.  Or someone else did on your web browser.


----------



## Gem (Jun 27, 2013)

I think he did a fair, albeit long-winded, job.  He reminded the jurors quite clearly that this woman, with all of her inconsistencies, lies, changes of stories, etc. is the prosecutions MAIN WITNESS.  She is the person the prosecution has put forward to PROVE BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT that George Zimmerman pursued and then attacked Treyvon Martin, fatally shooting him.

And what Ms. Jeantel did was show that she has lied about elements of this case, been confused about this case, changed her mind about elements of this case...and, at the end of the day, only HEARD bits and pieces of an event.  AND...it sounds like in her recollection...Treyvon Martin got away from George Zimmerman and was able to walk into his home and safety...but for some reason chose not to...he ran until winded...but somehow when he turned Zimmerman was "right there"...but she can not say whether he ran away from Zimmerman and Zimmerman somehow managed to keep up with him...or whether he ran away...and then ran back to Zimmerman to confront him.

He might to be up for any law-and-order auditions...but I think West did a fine job of discrediting this witness...remember if the jury does their duty...they can't find Zimmerman guilty if a reasonable person could find it at all believable that it was self-defense.  I'm genuinely interested in hearing from anyone who feels that the Prosecution has proven their case beyond a reasonable doubt...and how, given what we now know.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Because Obama prefers Drone Strikes to Waterboarding.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > ernie s. said:
> ...



Yeah did you understand it?

Hell no, you too white and got no street cred.

All you crackers got no street cred.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Gem said:


> I think he did a fair, albeit long-winded, job.  He reminded the jurors quite clearly that this woman, with all of her inconsistencies, lies, changes of stories, etc. is the prosecutions MAIN WITNESS.  She is the person the prosecution has put forward to PROVE BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT that George Zimmerman pursued and then attacked Treyvon Martin, fatally shooting him.
> 
> And what Ms. Jeantel did was show that she has lied about elements of this case, been confused about this case, changed her mind about elements of this case...and, at the end of the day, only HEARD bits and pieces of an event.  AND...it sounds like in her recollection...Treyvon Martin got away from George Zimmerman and was able to walk into his home and safety...but for some reason chose not to...he ran until winded...but somehow when he turned Zimmerman was "right there"...but she can not say whether he ran away from Zimmerman and Zimmerman somehow managed to keep up with him...or whether he ran away...and then ran back to Zimmerman to confront him.
> 
> He might to be up for any law-and-order auditions...but I think West did a fine job of discrediting this witness...remember if the jury does their duty...they can't find Zimmerman guilty if a reasonable person could find it at all believable that it was self-defense.  I'm genuinely interested in hearing from anyone who feels that the Prosecution has proven their case beyond a reasonable doubt...and how, given what we now know.



It is too early to say they have or have not, but I don't think the prosecution can prove its case beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bald headed dude.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can she curse in cursive?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

That pretty much describes the reality of this case, Sarah.  This case should never been brought in the first place.  The initial decision, that this was self defense and shouldn't go to trial was in fact the proper one.  The only reason this case took place is because of political pressure that was brought to bear by a main stream media pushing a "story" about a racist vigilante who stalked and killed an unarmed "child".  That "story" however has little basis in truth.  George Zimmerman isn't a racist.  The person using racist language prior to this confrontation is in fact Trayvon Martin NOT George Zimmerman.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Bald headed dude is asking the questions now


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the ads that keep coming up above and below this thread keep talking about losing a lot of fat?
> ...



I have done no recent searched about weight loss.  I have a terminal illness and am losing without any aids.  

Dumbass, those ads are coming up because people on this thread are discussing the fatness of the witness!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

If Z is not convicted Florida will have a new state song.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UaVBkxRAG0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UaVBkxRAG0[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No. It would not be perfectly acceptable to me if the prosecution did the same thing to Zimmerman.  Bigot?  You imagine what I might think, then based on your imagination you accuse me of Bigotry? 

WOW


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No mam.  I checked the source code you are incorrect.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

That's the testimony I heard,  Martin called her "from his house".

And that was the prosecutions witness.

This isn't going at all well for the prosecution.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What makes you think Z will testify?  I don't think he will just like OJ.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

What happened to the tape? There was a question as to what she said. Why doesn't the jury get to decide what she said.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

This whole thing is ludicrous.
Prosecutor says N word...calls it the N word...but its ok to say cracker. Creepy ass cracker. Why doesn't he say CAC words?

Arrrrgggg.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't understand english.

I understand english very well, sir.

So...which is it, dumbass?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Defense revealed that witness spoke two other languages besides English. Creole and Spanish.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

She's vibrating again. Why does she do that right after breaks?


----------



## UFLResearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> This whole thing is ludicrous.
> Prosecutor says N word...calls it the N word...but its ok to say cracker. Creepy ass cracker. Why doesn't he say CAC words?
> 
> Arrrrgggg.



"In your culture..." What a nice way to put things.  Trying to make it a little PC there West?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

She just said TM was a racist and a homophobe


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Witness has been excused.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Missourian said:


> That's the testimony I heard,  Martin called her "from his house".
> 
> And that was the prosecutions witness.
> 
> This isn't going at all well for the prosecution.



Where did you hear that testimony?  She texted him 200 times that day but he was talking to her on the way to and from the 711.  She was the last one to speak to him that day, right up until his murder on the dog run.

Why do you guys think Zimmerman should get to walk after killing that kid?  Would you feel differently if he had murdered your child?  You all seem so indifferent to Travon's death.  Somebody killed that kid and you want that guy back on the streets like tomorrow..


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

I absolutely hate the commentators.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > That's the testimony I heard,  Martin called her "from his house".
> ...



Why are you so quick to send a possibly innocent guy to prison for the rest of his life?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Isn't the Prosecution essentially saying that Trayvon Martin was "standing his ground" when George Zimmerman got out of his SUV and tried to follow him?  I mean...I guess that's their theory.  To be honest with you it hasn't made sense since the beginning given the facts.  It's hard to make that charge however if Martin is AT the condo and safe...but then goes BACK to confront someone who has no idea where Martin has gone.

At that point it's Martin that is the aggressor...not Zimmerman.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > That's the testimony I heard,  Martin called her "from his house".
> ...



Rachel testified several times in fact that Trayvon was outside the girlfriend's condo when she called him back.  She testified that he sounded out of breath and tired after running.  At that point he's several hundred yards from where the fight took place and right there at the door to "safety" if he were truly scared.  But he doesn't go into the condo...does he, Sarah?  No, he goes back to confront the "creepy assed Cracker".


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

No kid of mine would have done what Trayvon Martin did that night.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

DD: "Kin I turn my phone on?"

Judge: "As soon as you leave the courtroom you can."


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



He isn't innocent.  He shot and killed the boy, the evidence is Travon had no Zimmerman blood, bruises on his hands.  Not even under his nails.

Not certain why I have to continue explaining this stuff to you all.  Slow learners?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

The killing of Trayvon Martin is a tragedy.  The really sad part is that it didn't have to happen.  Why did Martin feel he needed to go back and confront Zimmerman?  A rational person walks inside the condo and calls the Police and reports a "creepy assed Cracker" who was bothering him...at which point the Police would have informed him that the man was part of the local Neighborhood Watch group and the situation would be OVER.  But that didn't happen...did it?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DD: "Kin I turn my phone on?"
> 
> Judge: "As soon as you leave the courtroom you can."



So now her friends can text from her phone.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Martin had an abrasion on his finger consistent with what might occur from punching someone.  Zimmerman testified that Martin threw one punch, striking him on the nose and knocking him down.  Zimmerman then testified that Martin sat astride him and pounded his head into the ground.  Where during THAT would you expect "bruises" to occur?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Of course not.. you are basing it on FEELING... when you actually regard what she said, how she said it, and the actual answers to questions.. she was torn a new one


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You really just pick and choose what fits your belief in this case don't you? They fought, that is agreed by both sides. This case is to decide who was the aggressor.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2013)

So here's what I learned from watching the testimony this morning. Martin called Zimmerman the "N" word and a "crazy assed cracker" that's just the way we talk in our culture har har har. so it's A okay but if you use the N word 30 years ago you izzzzz a racist. I think Zimmerman may walk free. The double standard is in a full dress parade this mawning.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Wahoo! A witness I can understand!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Funny.. looking at a HR form for employment on race.. nothing there about any white hispanic.. cannot find any government designation for white hispanic either

Seems to me that you are trying to find some way to interject the 'whitey' race card in this.. just like the media did at the beginning


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Having had my own nose broken in two different fights I find your belief that blood instantly gushes out to cover someone rather amusing...especially someone who is lying on their back.  That blood is going to go down the victims throat at that point.  It's that whole "gravity" thing...you may have heard of it?


----------



## NLT (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You call this working? you should be paying back your boss.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 27, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



well Treyvon did call him a "crazy assed cracker" yep he did. and then he called him a N too so I'm confused.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

It's why when you DO break your nose, you tilt your head back...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


No, that's not what "stand your ground" means.  Your ignorance of this topic is appalling.  Actually your ignorance in general is appalling.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you. That ISN'T standing your ground! THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.

You really gave me a neg rep for THAT post, Sunshine?  Really?

Look, if I post something stupid then by all means give me what I deserve.  Giving a neg rep for simply pointing out what I see as a problem with your theory is at best petty.  Knock yourself out though...


----------



## Staidhup (Jun 27, 2013)

Once upon a time,in America,you were presumed innocent until proven guilty, now we have a media whipped up frenzied politicized reality TV version called justice. How can anyone receive a fair and unbiased trial under these set of circumstances? It is apparent that if Zimmerman had been Black and Martin white this issue would never have attained the current level of national attention? I can see it now, Jessie and Al demanding all charges be dropped on the court house stairs with CNBC, CNN et... covering the media event.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And precisely why we are supposed to deal with evidence instead of just emotional twats like yourself


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


>




ahhhhhhhhhhh hahahahaha


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Quite a difference in being innocent of murder and having caused the death of someone for whatever other reason.. possibly including self defense..

But hey.. your emotions told you he was guilty... what else do you need??

Idiot


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

OK, what was the reason for that witness???


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > That's the testimony I heard,  Martin called her "from his house".
> ...




I'll have to wait for the transcript...but the defense asked "why didn't Martin run home"  and she answered "he was home".

Everything I've seen says it was self defense.

Martin,  a gangster wannabe,  dope smoking,  racist,  suspended two or three times from school,  caught with stolen merchandise,  suspended for fighting,  caught with "burglary tools",  and finally shipped away from home as a last resort.

Versus Zimmerman,  community organizer,  neighborhood watch captain,  tutor of disadvantaged children,  furthering his education taking college courses while working,  protested the beating of a black homeless man and accused the police of a coverup...who was out that night,  not protecting his own property,  but watching over his neighbors.

And then there is the evidence.

Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him.

Martin had ZERO fight related injuries.

The back of Zimmerman's head was bloodied by contact with a hard surface.

His nose was broken.

Zimmerman was yelling for help.

Zimmerman called the police.

Martin called his girlfriend.

And now we find out Martin had reach home...but went back to confront Zimmerman!

That is EXACTLY what you all have been saying is what Zimmerman did,  and that was why Zimmerman was guilty.

Now it turns out that it was MARTIN that left his home to confront Zimmerman.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



No it is not agreed.  The prosecution made that point in his opening that there were no bruises, was no blood on the kid.  You all just continue to deny that fact..

I'll be around now and then to remind you dopes of the facts.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, what was the reason for that witness???



I'm going with...To demonstrate the dismal failure that is our public education system?

It sure as hell wasn't to support the prosecution's case!


----------



## manifold (Jun 27, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'm like'n my chances.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, what was the reason for that witness???



Simply for authentication of records and clarification of the meaning of T-Mobile's shorthand notations


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OK, what was the reason for that witness???
> ...



How many hours should that take?


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

I've got to ask Sarah G, how do you think Zimmerman got the bloody nose and the scrapes and bumps on his head?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



We're talking about the guy from T-Mobile (who spoke English, imagine that), and he was only on the stand for about 5 minutes.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 27, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Well it took about ten minutes, so 0.2 hours?  

If DD were the T-mobile representative, then 27-32 hours


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> I've got to ask Sarah G, how do you think Zimmerman got the bloody nose and the scrapes and bumps on his head?



What I think is that he was very upset after killing that kid and possibly fell.  The scratches on the back of his head were like he scrapped it on the sidewalk.  He may have fallen on his face then rolled over to get back up.  My opinion only.

Again, no blood on Martin you just can't explain that away.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



My bad


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to ask Sarah G, how do you think Zimmerman got the bloody nose and the scrapes and bumps on his head?
> ...



He was "upset" and because of that managed to fall on both his face AND on the back of his head?  That's your opinion?  That's some funny shit, Sarah...it's right up there with "I didn't punch that guy in the face...he hit my fist with his face!"


----------



## S.J. (Jun 27, 2013)

The star witness is proving to be a disaster for the prosecution.  A verdict based on facts and evidence will result in exoneration.  Looks like it's all over except for the rioting.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

And I *did* explain away no blood being on Martin...you just didn't want to hear it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You will never agree. You will never have an objective frame of mind. You let your biases dictate your judgment. Ever contentious, non inquisitive. All instinct.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to ask Sarah G, how do you think Zimmerman got the bloody nose and the scrapes and bumps on his head?
> ...



Appreciate the answer.

For me, also just an opinion, even though Zimmerman's lawyers have been saying sucker punch I think it was more arm or elbows. I heard that Martin was into MMA fighting and I think he was using arm/elbow strikes which is much more effective when straddling someone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Just one more thing before I go, why was the defense focusing on the "get off, get off" comment rather than Martin being at his house and running back to beat up Zimmerman if that was really what happened?  If it was true, the defense would have spent a lot more time on that.


----------



## NLT (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> *Just one more thing before I go*, why was the defense focusing on the "get off, get off" comment rather than Martin being at his house and running back to beat up Zimmerman if that was really what happened?  If it was true, the defense would have spent a lot more time on that.



Just take your whiney ass and go. Trayvon was a racist, violent thug, and he paid the price of messing with someone who was packing. His girlfriend defines him and his culture, stupid,barley can read, racist slut thug wannabe.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Just one more thing before I go, why was the defense focusing on the "get off, get off" comment rather than Martin being at his house and running back to beat up Zimmerman if that was really what happened?  If it was true, the defense would have spent a lot more time on that.



They focused on it because it wasn't consistent with what she said in earlier testimony.  It's how you show that someone's either being dishonest or that their recollection is faulty.  Trust me, the Defense is going to have a FIELD DAY with that comment of hers that he was at the condo.  They haven't even started their defense yet...this is the Prosecution's case.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> No it is not agreed.  The prosecution made that point in his opening that there were no bruises, was no blood on the kid.  You all just continue to deny that fact..



Indeed they did, however the prosecution was careful not to say there were no injuries to to Martin's hands... just no "bruises" and "no blood from Zimmerman"

What they did not report was that Trayvon did have an abrasion on his knuckles  indicative of hitting someone or something.  Zimmerman had no injury to his knuckles but did have a broken nose and lacerations to the back of his head.  If Martin was on top of Zimmerman, it would be unlikely for Martin to get any of Zimmerman's blood on him.  If Zimmerman was on top of Martin, and considering that he was bleeding from the nose and the back of the head, it is likely that some of Zimmermand blood would be found on Trayvon. 

Further, the back of Zimmerman's jacket was wet and covered with grass as if he was laying on his back.  Martin hoody was wet on the front but relatively dry on the back and Martin had grass stains on his knees as well.  If Zimmerman was on top of Maritn attacking him, why is the back of Martin's hoody dry, why are there grass stains on his knees and why are ther no injuries to Zimmermands knuckles... no bruising, no abrasion or anything? 

This case is not as clear cut as you would make it appear.  I think I will wait for all the evidence to come out.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Just one more thing before I go, why was the defense focusing on the "get off, get off" comment rather than Martin being at his house and running back to beat up Zimmerman if that was really what happened?  If it was true, the defense would have spent a lot more time on that.



Because they want the jury to accept that part of the testimony that Martin had arrived at his residence.  They need to rebut the "get off" testimony.  Quite simple.   They will emphasize the arrival at the residence testimony later.  The prosecution will emphasize the "get off" testimony.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

She seems awfully pissy towards the prosecution even though this is their witness, lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

They're used to asking Dee Dee questions. Don't know how to deal with a reasonably intelligent witness.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

Fucking attorneys should stick to asking pertinent questions and avoid asking fucking obvious questions.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I understand your disagreement.  However, I didnt say trayvon thought he was reaching for a gun...I said I thought it.  They were in a confrontation and GZ reached for something...GZ says it was a phone, I dont believe him....doesnt make sense.

I think GZ bears some responsibility here:

1)  He is following someone who did not commit a crime and he is packing a pistol.  If you cannot safely follow someone without packing, then maybe you shouldnt follow....hes not a cop...you dont pursue or run after someone packin heat...something bad might happen.

2)  He failed to defuse the situation when approached by Martin...instead he went reaching.  He was following someone but was not prepared once confronted?  You frantically start reaching for you phone?

You and i are different...If I am in a confrontation with some strange dude following me in the dark and when confronted starts frantically reaching for something in his pocket, hes in real danger of being KTFO...as he was.

I wonder what the response of the 911 dispatch would have been had Zimmerman said this:

"Hes running away...im running after him and I have a gun"!...but Zimmerman didnt inform the dispatch that he was carrying a gun did he?  Had he done that...you would have heard an entirely different response from the dispatch and it wouldnt have just been "we dont need you to do that".

Im walking home from the damn 7-eleven...you dont follow me with a gun!!  He didnt witness a crime...he had suspicion and he isnt a cop.

He bears some responsiblity for what happened that night and he should serve time for it.  They have overcharged in my opinion...they should have went after the lesser charge of manslaughter.  Hes out when hes 35.

Maybe next time he will think about:

1) who he follows
2) why he follows
3) when he follows
4) what he is carrying when he follows

...but thats next time...for now?  Lock him up and let him learn his lesson.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Best witness so far. No guessing, no speculation, and no giving her own theories.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just trying to get up to date on the testimony but Trayvon's girlfriend seemed like a good witness for the prosecution.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Just trying to get up to date on the testimony but Trayvon's girlfriend seemed like a good witness for the prosecution.



Really? I think she may turned off the jury with her saying cracker wasn't racist... Being that a majority of the jury are "crackers"


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well here's a flash.  The prosecution is going to do the very same thing when the defense puts on their witnesses.   Only it will be 'white man to white man' and it will be rougher than anything you ever saw on TV.  You are a bigot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Just trying to get up to date on the testimony but Trayvon's girlfriend seemed like a good witness for the prosecution.



What dimension do you come from? She was devastating. She was overly divisive, argumentative, undecided and unwilling to be there in the first place. She admitted she signed a testimony she couldn't read and she admitted she lied to De La Raiondo in her deposition.

So how is she good for the prosecution?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


1)  He is following someone who did not commit a crime and he is packing a pistol.  If you cannot safely follow someone without packing, then maybe you shouldnt follow....hes not a cop...you dont pursue or run after someone packin heat...something bad might happen.
He is following someone he thinks may be up to no good in his capacity as Neighborhood Watch Co-ordinator.
He was within his rights to carry a pistol.
Again, his JOB was to follow suspicious characters. The gun is only necessary if he is attacked by someone he may be following. Had he not been confronted, the police who were on their way would have dealt with the situation. Trevon would be alive. Zimmerman would not be on trial.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> his JOB was to follow suspicious characters



That's not what I've heard.  I've heard eyes and ears.. I've not heard the job of the NW is to "follow suspicious characters."  You may be confusing the role of police and the role of the NW.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Just trying to get up to date on the testimony but Trayvon's girlfriend seemed like a good witness for the prosecution.



Only if you think the prosecution wants to lose.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There is no law that says anyone has to 'obey' the 911 dispatcher.  And FYI, when I moved to this subdivision the neighborhood watch people followed me every Friday when I got back from my travel assignment.  I think he just wanted to tell the police where li'l Trayvon was and the only way to do that was to follow.  It was his own housing complex.  Zimmerman had every right to be in any part of it.  Martin did not have the right to assault him.  But when he did, Zimmerman had the right to defend himself.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



He said he's hoping for a guilty VERDICT, which implies allowing the trial to take its course.  How do you get a "good ol' lynchin'" out of that?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

I follow people daily while carrying a gun. So far not a single one of them has broken my nose and bashed my head into the pavement. I'm happy to report that every single person I have ever followed is alive and well.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If Z is not convicted Florida will have a new state song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UaVBkxRAG0



And what manner of threat is THIS?!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

"What does wet grass sound like?"


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Staidhup said:


> Once upon a time,in America,you were presumed innocent until proven guilty, now we have a media whipped up frenzied politicized reality TV version called justice. How can anyone receive a fair and unbiased trial under these set of circumstances? It is apparent that if Zimmerman had been Black and Martin white this issue would never have attained the current level of national attention? I can see it now, Jessie and Al demanding all charges be dropped on the court house stairs with CNBC, CNN et... covering the media event.



You are presumed innocent until proven guilty...in the eyes of the law.

Doesn't mean people won't have their own opinions about it.

One thing I've always wondered about that b.s. innocent until proven guilty business.  If it's true, why are people sometimes kept in jail for months and months prior to and all during their trial?  Oh, I know...because they're not REALLY considered innocent until proven guilty, those are just nice words, devoid of any real meaning.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You don't impress me.  You checked the source code and it shows that I have been looking up weight loss products which is bullshit.  I have not looked into any weight loss products.  A person who is losing it all anyway does not.   That is as stupid as telling the terminally ill they should get cosmetic surgery.  But then you haven't made any impression that you have brains.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > his JOB was to follow suspicious characters
> ...



Whether or not it was his "job" is immaterial, as it isn't illegal to follow someone.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > his JOB was to follow suspicious characters
> ...



I was active in Neighborhood Watch in Connecticut I was often asked by police to keep my eye on suspicious characters so they could locate them. I would NEVER follow on foot unless I was armed.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

A helluvalot of people were PISSED with Casey Anthony walked and there were no riots. Why would that happen if Zimmerman walks? Oh. Wait.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




I dont think his JOB was to follow and pursue suspicious charachter.  I think it is his job and duty to report it.  Once you start following someone in the dark packing a pistol you are asking for trouble.  

Im not saying that what he did was illegal...Im saying that in the end he bears some responsibility for what happened that night.

Taking race and all of the other BS out of it...if this had been my brother, I would be pissed to put it lightly.  GZ followed and got in a fist fight with a teen for crying out loud...he cant protect himself (btw dont follow if you cant) so he yanks his gun out and shoots him.  I dont like it now and havnt liked it from the get go.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It has already been announced that he will take the stand.  Do try to keep up.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you. That ISN'T standing your ground! THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.
> 
> You really gave me a neg rep for THAT post, Sunshine?  Really?
> 
> Look, if I post something stupid then by all means give me what I deserve.  Giving a neg rep for simply pointing out what I see as a problem with your theory is at best petty.  Knock yourself out though...



From what I've heard, she does that all the time.  Neg repping makes her feel important and powerful, as if her law degree and certified nurse practitioner credentials aren't enough.  And how dare you point out a probem with her theory.  She is never wrong.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > Once upon a time,in America,you were presumed innocent until proven guilty, now we have a media whipped up frenzied politicized reality TV version called justice. How can anyone receive a fair and unbiased trial under these set of circumstances? It is apparent that if Zimmerman had been Black and Martin white this issue would never have attained the current level of national attention? I can see it now, Jessie and Al demanding all charges be dropped on the court house stairs with CNBC, CNN et... covering the media event.
> ...



Actually it matters as the Prosecution has to prove beyond a reasonable doubt the charge. The defense doesn't have to prove anything. And if when the Prosecution is done presenting their case it is very weak the defense can ask the judge to throw out the charge.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Great line of questioning by O'Mara on this witness, a devastating counter to the prosecution's contentions that Zimmerman was a vigilante cop wannabe. Witness contends that Zimmerman was just someone who seemed to care about his community and was as calm and cool as he could be.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what is JOB was.  If there is someone suspicious in your community you can follow the person if you want.  Self defense is a valid defense in all '57' states.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trying to get up to date on the testimony but Trayvon's girlfriend seemed like a good witness for the prosecution.
> ...



The defense was only able to prove they could trick  and badger a kid who was inarticulate, unsophisticated and English was her second language . But she seemed genuine and was not impeached on what happened that night.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you. That ISN'T standing your ground! THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.
> ...



No one is using stand your ground as a defense. And the person that retraced their steps and created the confrontation was Martin.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


 

We get that.  Stay in Michigan, this is Florida.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Was there a curfew?
> ...



WHAT THE FUCK???  George Zimmerman was 28 years old when this happened, you call that middle-aged??? Good grief.  You just lost all credibility with me.

And he  apparently weighed a lot less than he does right now, also.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I dont think his JOB was to follow and pursue suspicious charachter.  I think it is his job and duty to report it.  Once you start following someone in the dark packing a pistol you are asking for trouble.
> 
> Im not saying that what he did was illegal...Im saying that in the end he bears some responsibility for what happened that night.
> 
> Taking race and all of the other BS out of it...if this had been my brother, I would be pissed to put it lightly.  GZ followed and got in a fist fight with a teen for crying out loud...he cant protect himself (btw dont follow if you cant) so he yanks his gun out and shoots him.  I dont like it now and havnt liked it from the get go.



Surely you recognize your argument as moral, as opposed to legal though, right?  By what legal standard does GZ bear responsibility?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Actually, I think it was his RIGHT to follow suspicious characters.  He wasn't on duty.  But that doesn't mean he has to turn a blind eye to someone who is acting suspicious.

And as long as he had a carry permit it was his RIGHT to have the gun on him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



His JOB was to protect his neighborhood. That includes keeping his eye on suspicious characters. He perceived Martin as suspicious. The fact that he was carrying a gun was not relevant UNTIL Martin attacked him. At that point, Zimmerman used his gun in self defense. He should walk away a free man and be compensated by the State of Florida for malicious prosecution.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> "What does wet grass sound like?"



I'm sure it sounds like anything else you try to light up before it is dry!  LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Neither side was completely right in what they did that night.  Objectivity is slight on both sides of this issue in this forum.  Thats my objective opinion.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Why do you refuse to acknowledge a.) the mere possibility that Zimmerman's a liar, and b.) the mere possibility that Trayvon hit Zimmerman in 'Self-defense?'


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> 
> Man, I've never heard such biased commentators.  And they are going on and on about how meeeeeeeeeeeen the attorney for the defense is to her.  Damn.  I thought he as being pretty gentle.  She has clearly been coached to use the word 'sir' but not to say it with any kind of respect.  The prosecution could have sewn this case up with her.  All she had to do was to come in and be vulnerable.  The minute he made here cry, it would be 'Katy bar the door' to the defense.
> 
> She is not credible, and she is not vulnerable.  But she's a national celeb.  Anyone wanna make book on how long after this trial is over before she starts to make the talk show circuit, and gets a ghost writer to write up all her lies in a book?  I'd say less than a month.



Maybe she'll be able to afford a plastic-surgen to remove that thing from around her neck. 

Damn......wtf causes that????


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> "What does wet grass sound like?"



I can now answer that question.

I went out and ran the hose on the grass in my back yard. Then I threw my "boo toof" out onto it.



I didn't hear a darn thing.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm not trying to impress you, I did not defend this website or google, and I could give a shit what you think about me.  You asked a question and I answered it.  I did not say that I "checked the source code and it shows that I have been looking up weight loss products."  You have a serious reading comprehension problem.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

OK, so MSNBC is done with it for today, it seems, and CNN is only showing what they want you to see.  Oh well, I think I'll go stitch a bit more.  Just had a snack of peaches and cream and a glass of water.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> ...



Skittles? Sitting on her ass and sucking off her parents? Inhaling Orange nail polish?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Staidhup said:
> ...



True...in theory.  But you can "prove beyond a reasonable doubt" all you want, what really matters in the end is what the jury thinks.  So it behooves the defense to try and prove their points, and to disprove the prosecution's case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Prosecutor is using the the "are you aware that Zimmerman beat up his former girlfriend and she had a restraining order placed against him" line. Both he and his girlfriend filed mutual restraining orders against each other and both of them were later dismissed.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > "What does wet grass sound like?"
> ...



Iz yo sure? wnnimlgnbglommmmmboodbdfmm? So I'se will ax you a'gin. Whut do wet grass soun' like? Leafs an stuff?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



They did no such thing. Will you call out the prosecution when they cross examine the defense witness that way?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?

911:  Get your stupid ass back in your truck and wait for the police...right now!!  Do not pass go...do not collect $200.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Prosecution has gone back to attacking Zimmerman's character. Tried to use a past misdemeanor arrest against him. The prosecution has run out of argument, and is reaching for straws. They now just asked the witness in proffer if she ever followed Zimmerman on Twitter or Facebook, to which she replied "no".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



If the jury renders a verdict that clearly is not supported by evidence, then the jury becomes what is known as a 'runaway jury.'  The verdict of a runaway jury can be overturned.  Quickly.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 27, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> ...




Eatting to much.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Prosecution just tried to discredit it's own witness. Rut-roh!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> 
> 911:  Get your stupid ass back in your truck and wait for the police...right now!!  Do not pass go...do not collect $200.



George Zimmerman was within his rights.  If you think he was not, then post up where the law says anyone has to obey the 911 dispatcher.  

Also, post up where the law says that anyone who is acting within their rights is 'responsible' for the bad outcome of acting within their rights.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> This trial is essentially over as of now.  The girlfriend just testified that Trayvon ran away from Zimmerman and was by his fathers girlfriend's condo when she got him on the phone again...breathing hard and sounding tired after running away.  That means Martin is several hundred yards away from where the confrontation took place according to her testimony.  AT THAT POINT IT IS MARTIN WHO RETURNS TO CONFRONT ZIMMERMAN!  If he doesn't do so then Zimmerman walks back to his SUV and they never come in contact.  See ya, Prosecution case....



It doesn't matter if Martin returned to ask Zimmerman why he was following him...IF that is actually what happened.  As a citizen, I would have every right to confront some scum who was following me around the neighborhood and ask them what they're doing.  And if they reached for their gun, I would have every right to jump them.

Confronting someone and asking them why they're following you around is NOT attacking them.  

It doesn't make sense, anyway, that Martin would be frightened enough to run away so fast that he is breathing hard and tired, and then GO BACK.  That just doesn't make any sense to a reasonable person.  I'm having a lot of reasonable doubt about that theory, and even if it's true, Martin had every right to confront the asshole who was following him around.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Very desperate. The prosecution just tried to accuse the witness in proffer of colluding with Zimmerman's brother. The accusation fell flat. L.M.A.O.

The court is recess until 4:30 Eastern.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> ...



Disobeying police orders in this context is probably not illegal, if the dialogue even constitutes 'Disobeying.'

Neither is carrying a gun or following a suspicious person.  We all know that.

But they are indicative of someone who is looking for a confrontation, and is certainly not doing the things within his power to avoid one.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Prosecutor is using the the "are you aware that Zimmerman beat up his former girlfriend and she had a restraining order placed against him" line. Both he and his girlfriend filed mutual restraining orders against each other and both of them were later dismissed.



What? Judge allowed Zimmerman's domestic violence arrest into evidence? It's typical to  restrain both parties from contacting each other, but that doesn't change the fact that Zimmerman beat his girlfriend.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I took the experiment one step farther.


I soaked the grass some more, then threw my neighbor's dog on it.


I heard some yelps from the puppy that sounded like "help", but still no noises from the wet grass.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> ...



Never said he wasnt within his legal rights...legal rights doesnt mean smart.  He didnt tell the dispatch that he was carrying a gun...does he have to?  No.  But I think we can all agree what the advice would have been had he done so.

Lots of things are legal.  

I look at is though it were my son or daughter laying face down in that grass that night...NO GZ was not correct or smart in everything he did that night...not even close.

Trayvon didnt do every thing right that night either.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



True, but to be precise, a GUILTY verdict can be overturned, but not so a  NOT GUILTY verdict. 

And I'm not sure there's going to be a preponderance of evidence on either side of this case, so working to convince the jury will probably be critical for both the prosecution and the defense.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



 I'm not blaming the defense, it's their job.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> *Neither side was completely right in what they did that night. * Objectivity is slight on both sides of this issue in this forum.  Thats my objective opinion.



We don't know that. 

What we do know......is that the kid is dead.  His encounter with Zimmerman....which was initiated by Zimmerman....led to his death. 

That kid was not out looking for Zimmerman. That we know. 

I am not speaking to Zimmerman's guilt of the charges filed against him. That is to be determined by the jury. But that kid's death is the result of Zimmerman's actions. This is not in dispute.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



We have an account from Zimmerman that is corroborated by the time line established by the dispatch call and the autopsy and medical reports.
No one, well, except for Dee Dee, has offered anything that disputed his account. Even Diamond Eugene/Rachele/Dee Dee appeared to change her opinion of who yelled for help. 
So far, Dee Dee's credibility is zero, so there really is nothing in evidence to dispute Zimmerman's account.
Why do you doubt Mr. Zimmerman? Can you entertain the possibility that Trevon attacked unprovoked? Or does that simply not fit your preconceived notion?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


 

So I'm armed, I observe someone whose actions tell me they may be about to commit a crime, I'm supposed to run away?

Is the same reaction required if I'm not armed?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> ...



That's called "dickhead" she could have a circumcision, I suppose.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You have a problem with your experiment. There are different types of grasses so there would be a different sound depending on the type of grass. Maybe you need to plant some different types of grasses and try again then maybe you will get a wet grass sound.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll be interested to see what the pundits and talking heads have to say tonight...but IMO,  the prosecution is not doing well at all.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Big difference between "thinking" someone is "about to" commit a crime, and observing someone who is actually commiting a crime.  And there's also a big difference in how you can respond.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



No sir! It is only indicative of someone wanting to survive a confrontation. It was not his duty to avoid a confrontation. His duty was to report on suspicious characters.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...





She didn't seem genuine to me at all.  Agenda driven testimony was my overall impression.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Wooo! She doesn't speak English.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor is using the the "are you aware that Zimmerman beat up his former girlfriend and she had a restraining order placed against him" line. Both he and his girlfriend filed mutual restraining orders against each other and both of them were later dismissed.
> ...



Yes, lets stay on track, you are looking for everything you can to convict the man. His charges were dropped after he completed a Pre-Trial Diversion Program. Two other charges related to that case were also dropped. He also had charges of assaulting an officer dropped as well. 

George Zimmerman arrested for assaulting officer, charges dropped - National US Headlines | Examiner.com

See, I like how you try to assess his character based on that alone.

No. Nice try, but no.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



The 911 dispatchers in this area are not 'the police.'  Most of them are paramedics.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Spanish speak witness, Mora, called to the stand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Wooo! She doesn't speak English.



Just like DeeDee!


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



What was her first language...Martian??


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


 
Let's not rush things here, we are talking about just the observation at this point.

I agree with what has already been posted. GZ has every right to observe and follow someone he viewed as suspicious.  Whether he was armed or not, and what community club he was a member of has no relevance.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Prosecutor is using the the "are you aware that Zimmerman beat up his former girlfriend and she had a restraining order placed against him" line. Both he and his girlfriend filed mutual restraining orders against each other and both of them were later dismissed.



RO's are rarely dismissed; they sunset after a time set by the court.  They can be reissued for cause.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Wooo! She doesn't speak English.
> ...



Should have had an interpreter for Dee Dee too.

Even in Spanish, she is easier to understand


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have to go to a Republican Executive Committee meeting.  I'll try to catch up later.


Oh, and don't worry I'll be armed.  You never know what kind of whacko protesters are going to show up at these things.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



They couldn't get an interpreter for DeeDee. Barbara Billingsley died in 2010.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > *Neither side was completely right in what they did that night. * Objectivity is slight on both sides of this issue in this forum.  Thats my objective opinion.
> ...



No....that much we absolutely know.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor is using the the "are you aware that Zimmerman beat up his former girlfriend and she had a restraining order placed against him" line. Both he and his girlfriend filed mutual restraining orders against each other and both of them were later dismissed.
> ...



Thanks. They probably are no longer in effect then, since this incident took place 7 years ago. We cannot judge his character now as opposed to his character as a 20 year old.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor is using the the "are you aware that Zimmerman beat up his former girlfriend and she had a restraining order placed against him" line. Both he and his girlfriend filed mutual restraining orders against each other and both of them were later dismissed.
> ...




You watching the trial Wry?

Have an opinion?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I thought that made it go to your hips.

Did she too many tractor tires and they stacked up and got stuck there?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> 
> 911:  Get your stupid ass back in your truck and wait for the police...right now!!  Do not pass go...do not collect $200.



Hi 25 caliber.  Here is a transcript of the key portion of the police call with Zimmerman:






Up until Zimmerman states "Shit, he is running" there is no dispute that Zimmerman was in his vehicle..  When Zimmerman says "The back entrance ... fucking [unintelligible]" there is also no dispute that Zimmerman is in the process of leaving his vehicle for the first time in the phone call.   

If I was representing Zimmerman, the argument that I would make is that when the dispatcher replied to Zimmermans exclamation  *"Shit, he is running"* with* "He's running? Which way is he running?" *Zimmerman took that as a directive to follow Martin and report where Martin was headed. 

Latter, when the dispatcher discerns that Zimmerman is running because of the sounds of heavy breathing and the wind (not to mention the sounds of wet grass) he asks "Are you following him?'.  Zimmerman responds "Yeah", the dispatcher says "OK we don't need you to do that".  At that point you can tell Zimmerman is slowing down and comes to a stop a few seconds thereafter.

Thus the defense will argue, far from ignoring the dispatcher, Zimmerman believed he was following the express direction of the dispatcher


----------



## OlderNDirt (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> 
> 911:  Get your stupid ass back in your truck and wait for the police...right now!!  Do not pass go...do not collect $200.




This is one instance where NW patrol went horribly wrong.  I can think of many instances where a NW patrol following your recommendations would be horribly devastating to a family/neighborhood/community.

Hopefully providing examples should not be necessary.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I follow people daily while carrying a gun. So far not a single one of them has broken my nose and bashed my head into the pavement. I'm happy to report that every single person I have ever followed is alive and well.



I would do this too, but I can't fit my shotgun in my pants.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

DANG!  How many languages do I have to learn for this trial?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Wooo! She doesn't speak English.



I saw that attorney make that excuse.  English isn't her first language.  Maybe they should have had a eubonics interpreter.

She can't speak English and can't read either.   It's a wonder she hasn't maxed out her college loans by now.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

The prosecution is failing to identify Zimmerman as the man on top. Curiouser and Curiouser.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DANG!  How many languages do I have to learn for this trial?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

Nate said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Was there a curfew?
> ...



Telling you?

Those are the facts.

Zimmerman has also lied several times about what happened.

In the first iteration of his "story" Martin "cold cocked" him as he left the car to check the address. That turned out to be a complete lie. Subsequent Zimmerman stories have Martin struggling for the gun and telling Zimmerman that he was going to kill him

Bottom line?

I don't believe anything Zimmerman says.

He got it wrong over 5 times.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



My understanding is that he called a police non-emergency number.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I could care less what kind of credibility I have with you... Middle aged may have been a overstatement but I still stand by he would never have caught up to Martin in a foot race.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Staidhup said:
> ...



Actually..it sort of does.

Zimmerman admitted to killing Martin.

That's a crime.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 27, 2013)

I am being entertained while watching this trial. My grand daughter is trying to do Zomba. It is so cute to watch. She is almost 6 and her ability to follow the steps is just not there yet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 27, 2013)

Certainly makes the case against every bozo having a gun stuck in his pants.

If we're gonna allow just anyone to carry a loaded gun, we need to require it be in plain sight.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Do you have a link on the story of him saying he was cold cocked by Martin when he stepped out of the car? I hadn't heard that and it would give me a new impression on Zimmerman!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

This lady is saying the one on top got up and walked away and that he was the one telling someone to call the cops.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

Isn't this a great country! This citizen is provided an interpreter so she can adequately participate in the American judicial system.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone who says race is not an issue in this situation is out of their mind.  You can see the racism just bleeding through in some of these posts.

It kind of turns my stomach.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> This lady is saying the one on top got up and walked away and that he was the one telling someone to call the cops.



That means that Zimmerman was on top of Martin.....according to her testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> ...



Some of us had hit on this pages and pages back.  Totally agree, there were several statements the dispatcher made that were "directives" or "assisting" the dispatcher.


----------



## Nate (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Anyone who says race is not an issue in this situation is out of their mind.  You can see the racism just bleeding through in some of these posts.
> 
> It kind of turns my stomach.



I'm assuming DeeDee, one of the prosecutor's star witnesses, turned your stomach too then, right?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I keep clicking REPREPREPREP and it keeps saying spreadspreadspread.

Damn thing's broke.


----------



## Meister (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


The implication of his post which I highlighted for you should serve.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 27, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Certainly makes the case against every bozo having a gun stuck in his pants.
> 
> If we're gonna allow just anyone to carry a loaded gun, we need to require it be in plain sight.



1.  not just anyone can own a gun

2.  concealed carry requires not just anyone, you have to pass a test and get a license


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> ...




I agree with you.  I have stated as much in previous posts using the same transcript.

I think that this went from an apparent chase (running after) to following and observing from a distance.  

It was dark and GZ knew the cops were on the way and he didnt want to lose the approximate location of Trayvon.

My point is that he is following someone suspicious carrying a gun.  The dispatch did not have that little tidbit of information or I think they would have been more direct in making sure he not only didnt follow, but that he was out of the area and waiting for police.

Im following a suspicious teen in the dark and rain...Im carrying a gun...what should I do at this point.  I dont think most rational people would advise him to keep pursuing...this could get ugly...or it has the possibility of getting ugly.

As it turns out, on this occasion, GZs suspicion was wrong.  Hes been right before, but he was wrong this time.  The kid was just going home to watch the all star game.  It was getting dark and raining and he put his hoody up to protect his head.

He had a right to be suspicious...I have made that point before.  But his suspicion was wrong in this case.

I would just like to see some objectivity in the forum.  Race divides and it puts the blinders on rational thought.

If this were two white people or two black people, then I believe there would be a much more diverse opinion on what should and should not have been done.

Its why I hate the race card being played.  People will immediately look to find every reason why their color was right, responsible and legal in what they did.  Logic sometimes takes a back seat.  Im guilty of this myself.  The tendency is to get defensive.

BTW, thanks for the respectful post [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > *Neither side was completely right in what they did that night. * Objectivity is slight on both sides of this issue in this forum.  Thats my objective opinion.
> ...



Well, yes. Zimmerman did shoot him. That is not in dispute.
The crux of the matter is at what point this went from a Neighborhood Watch volunteer performing his duty to a physical altercation.
Walking through a neighborhood in a hoody is not illegal. Following a subject in a hoody is not illegal. Assaulting someone is. If we are to believe that Martin attacked Zimmerman and Zimmerman was in fear of his life, then Martin is ultimately responsible for his own death.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

By the way, everyone who is saying the police dispatchers aren't "the police," that is just ridiculous.  How nitpicky is that?   They work for the police department and they represent the police department.  They are a part of "the police" in the eyes of the citizenry.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > This lady is saying the one on top got up and walked away and that he was the one telling someone to call the cops.
> ...



Not really, since she said it was too dark to tell who was on top. She couldn't identify who was who.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

This woman is a good witness. Smart, articulate, attractive, smiling and her huge neck has slipped to mid chest.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Zimmerman already said that he got on top once Martin was shot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



And now she says she didn't go out until after the gunshot. So she wouldn't know if they changed places at that time.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You and [MENTION=19374]Ernie[/MENTION] are like a logic tag team.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Exactly right, Zimmerman was wrong.  And you can't be wrong when you're carrying a gun and following kids around the neighborhood at night.  You don't have the right to be wrong in that situation.  You can't go, oh oops, oh shit, I killed a kid.  

If you can't handle the responsibility properly, don't go following people around in the dark  with a gun with your little prejudiced notions about "these punks always get away."

There is no room for error here.  

And I think the problem with a lot of the posters here is they really don't think it's that big of a deal that Trayvon Martin was shot dead.  It's kind of like a "whatever" to many of you, isn't it?

Well, it's a very, very big deal.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> By the way, everyone who is saying the police dispatchers aren't "the police," that is just ridiculous.  How nitpicky is that?   They work for the police department and they represent the police department.  They are a part of "the police" in the eyes of the citizenry.



They aren't always employed by the local police department. Many are employed by the city or county, depending on the state. They're usually considered public safety jobs. 

Police, Fire, and Ambulance Dispatchers : Occupational Outlook Handbook : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> By the way, everyone who is saying the police dispatchers aren't "the police," that is just ridiculous.  How nitpicky is that?   They work for the police department and they represent the police department.  They are a part of "the police" in the eyes of the citizenry.




Correct...most people believe that when they call 911 they are calling the police.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Am I supposed to be listening to the woman on the stand or the mysterious man voice?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, everyone who is saying the police dispatchers aren't "the police," that is just ridiculous.  How nitpicky is that?   They work for the police department and they represent the police department.  They are a part of "the police" in the eyes of the citizenry.
> ...



And in essence, they ARE calling the police.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Dead people generally don't get up and walk away. Do they?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

I just noticed the Google search tags at the bottom of the page...


*rachel jeantel retarded*
,
zimmerman trial message boards
,
zimmerman trial forum
,
zimmerman trial discussion
,
zimmerman trial message board
,
*rachel jeantel is retarded*
,
*is rachel jeantel retarded?*
,
*rachel jeantel retard*
,
@ms rachel94
,
*is rachel jeantel retarded*
,
zimmerman message board
,
zimmerman trial forums


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Not good for the prosecution...Bernster doesnt know twitter and doesnt know the difference between follower and following...lol.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 27, 2013)

Yurt, don't be silly. Come knock on my door - I'll sell  you a gun. Or, answer an ad on line. Or go to certain gun shows. Anyone can buy a gun and anyone can carry it "concealed" if they want to. 

But, I'll give the nutters this: In some ways, it really does make sense to be armed at all times. If Trayvon had been armed, he would not have been screaming for his life like a helpless little kid. He would have been able to defend himself against the guy who DID have a gun and he would have know it. 

IMO, every person who carries a gun is just hoping and waiting for the opportunity to play Mighty Mouse and swoop down to _"save the day"_. People (especially men) who feel impotent and small, at the mercy of outside forces such as their boss, spouse, etc, those are the people who are so scared of the world that they carry a gun. Zimmerman, with his cop wannabe phone calls to 911 fits that description.  He needed to feel important. Watch him right now in the courtroom. The stupid fool looks like Ted Bundy in that he's just thrilled to be the center of attention. 

BUT, even if Zimmerman did not plan to kill somebody that night, he knew he could if he wanted to. He had no reason to scream for help because he knew he could defend himself. 

The person who had no defense - Trayvon - had very good reason to scream. He also had every right to "stand his ground" against the guy who was stalking him and he had every right to fight for his life. Sadly, he didn't know that the guy who was stalking him was armed and hoping for the chance to prove he's a Real Man. 

No matter what else you believe about this case, one person had a gun and the other did not. There was never any question about who was gonna live and who was gonna die.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Witness has been excused. Court is in recess until 9 AM Eastern, tomorrow morning.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 27, 2013)

Chantel served as the most devastating to the prosecution's case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Not good for the prosecution...Bernster doesnt know twitter and doesnt know the difference between follower and following...lol.



That lack of social networking knowledge is going to come bite the Bernster right in the you-know-what.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just noticed the Google search tags at the bottom of the page...
> 
> 
> *rachel jeantel retarded*
> ...



Nutters like you get excited when they encounter another person who is actually less intelligent than you are. You can't contain yourself. You are so happy to know that you are not scraping the absolute bottom of he barrel.....that you lose sight of the fact that you are wayyyyyyyyyyyyy down there as well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 27, 2013)

ETA quotes:


LoneLaugher said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



So far, no one has testified who was on top when the gun shot occurred.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed the Google search tags at the bottom of the page...
> ...



WTH.

We've been joking about this trial for 2 days and then all the sudden you show up to start calling people Nutters.

I'm pulling out the My Thread Card.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything the last witness of the day testified to confirmed everything Zimmerman said had happened.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed the Google search tags at the bottom of the page...
> ...



No, Doofus. I'm laughing that people are actually entering these terms into a Google search, getting a link to this thread, then clicking on it enough times to register a tag on the thread.

By the way, these 2 just popped up...

*creepy ass cracker*
,
*trayvon martin called zimmerman a creepy ass cracker*


...so somebody had to click the thread because they're searching that out too.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

I think "Doofus" may have just popped.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 27, 2013)

As a matter of fact, everything every witness testified to confirmed everything Zimmerman said had happened.

I just don't see what the prosecution is trying to say.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> As a matter of fact, everything every witness testified to confirmed everything Zimmerman said had happened.
> 
> I just don't see what the prosecution is trying to say.



The prosecution has nothing to say.  They had no intention of prosecuting this case.  They are responding to the demands of an angry mob.  That's it.  And that's all.


----------



## Duped (Jun 27, 2013)

Chantel is a racist, and too stupid to realize it. They should of ask her if " ****** " was a racist comment. Where is the outrage? Oh sorry I forgot - you have to be white to be a racist! If she is the 
" star " witness , than it is over.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, everyone who is saying the police dispatchers aren't "the police," that is just ridiculous.  How nitpicky is that?   They work for the police department and they represent the police department.  They are a part of "the police" in the eyes of the citizenry.
> ...



Seriously you think they have separate dispatchers for police, fire, ambulance?  Unless someone has been deputized they are not 'the police.'  I work in health care.  I know these people.  There has been so much criticism about 911 dispatchers who weren't able to handle a medical emergency that they are paramedics.   They will send the police, they will send an ambulance, they will give you simple instructions of what to do at t he scene of a medical problem if it looks like you can help.  But they are not 'the police.'

Having worked in an outpatient setting, we call 911 in case of a medical emergency because we don't have equipment there to handle it.  When a psych patient threatens we call the police.  Dispatchers are the same.  Paramedics.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have no preconceived notions.  You seem to.  

The ever-changing story from the only witness, whose account may be skewed by his desire to see the light of day during his natural life, seems far-fetched.  

But I'm not sure.  I can't get over how sure some of you people seem to be.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't understand english.
> 
> I understand english very well, sir.
> 
> So...which is it, dumbass?



Been in this country 12 years and a college grad.  No comprende.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



No but they are trained in police procedure.  They have a close relationship with police and vica versa.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

By the way, Tracy Martin was CRYING, not laughing in court, as some of you have stated.  Sometimes when people cry their mouth may distort so it appears like a grin.  But he was CRYING.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



He's a kettle talker.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Zimmerman beat up his old girlfriend and had a restraining order against him.

So much for the calm cool, collect Z boy.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Again, my understanding is that he called the police department directly, not 911.  

Not the case?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Interesting he said 'OK' when told he didn't need to follow.  Then he says 'he ran.'   That makes it sound more like li'l Trayvon doubled back and nabbed Zimmerman.  Not that Zimmerman chased him down.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Your argument that a person who was within his rights is somehow partly 'responsible' is like saying that if you get out in your car and someone runs a stop sign and hits you, then you are partly responsible because you were out in your car.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I think you are taking it a little too literally...when someone calls 911 because of a prowler, then they believe they are calling the police.

If I call 911 for an ambulance because I just broke my leg then Im assuming they can help me also.

Thats all.  In this case it was a suspicious person...so many would think that calling 911 is calling the police.

I am very aware that 911 handles a variety of emergency calls.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, everyone who is saying the police dispatchers aren't "the police," that is just ridiculous.  How nitpicky is that?   They work for the police department and they represent the police department.  They are a part of "the police" in the eyes of the citizenry.
> ...



Not if they are having a heart attack.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



You think a person having a heart attack calls the police.  Groovy.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



The distance to Z car was one minute slow walking.  If he had followed instructions he would have been at his truck instead of brutally murding a young black male, who had his whole life in front of himm, but was snuffed out by a wanna be junior G=man.

Question:

Why could not Zimmerman become a cop?..I think because he is a freaking psycho.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There are multile reasons to call 9-11.  I have called it for the police and I have called it for a stroke.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And she's hot!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

SO trayvon thought Zimmerman was a cracker? 
Trayvon was at the house
The body was found closer to zimmermans truck???

Connect the dots. Please.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Meaning, they are not the police, and cannot act under the color of law.  Only those who are deputized may act under the color of law.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Not as hot as Dee Dee.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman beat up his old girlfriend and had a restraining order against him.
> 
> So much for the calm cool, collect Z boy.



Tell it to the judge.............


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Then, why bother calling them in an emergency?

Knock off the sophistry.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I've called it to report car accidents, I always get "911, police fire or EMT?" immediately...

Is this a discussion that really needs to be had?  He was talking to the Sanford police department during the now-infamous transcript we're all so familiar with.

I can't even get a clear answer to whether or not the fella called 911.  More commonly I hear that he called a "Sanford police non-emergency number."

Third time asking... Can anyone even confirm that he dialed 911?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

sophistry&#8482;


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sophistry



Yes, do you need a dictionary or are you being obtuse?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You are correct.  See how Z's fans love to do the twist and shout?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Why isn't the thugs that killed the white man with hammers being reported? Are we going to see up to the minute court updates???


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I have worked with 911 people for years.  Most people are as unfamiliar with that part of the system as they are with the system in general.  Unless you have the number of the police department, you are not calling the police department.  There have been times that I HAVE called the sheriff directly and not through 911 because the reason I was calling was not an emergency.  In fact, I called just a couple of weeks ago when I went to the cemetery and found our monument had been displaced.  I just wanted to see if there had been any vandalism in the area, or if it was more likely the person mowing the cemetery who did it.  That is not a 911 call, and you can find the direct number for your police department on the web unless you live in Upper Butt Fuck.  

Zimmerman may have called directly to the police, but if that has been established as the case, I have not read it.  That is the only instance his call would have gone directly to them.  And it certainly sounds as if he slowed down and stopped following when the person on the other end of the line said, 'we don't need you to do that.'  ( Which BTW is not an order. It is a mere statement.)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

The sense of humor has left the building.

later.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



And it doesn't read your mind and direct you to the service you need.  There is a global answering system.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



This conversation is taking place because the TM diehard fans are claiming that Zimmerman was given an 'order' to stop following.  He was not.  The person simply said, 'we don't need you to do that.'  And then the tape validates that he slowed down and stopped.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



These guys have an entirely different set of "facts" that they've pulled out of the sky or some whacko website.  

There are certain facts they can't explain though.  No blood on Martin's hands even after swabbing under his fingernails.  No defensive bruises or wounds on Trevon's hands or arms.  The person who was the aggressor and on top in the scuffle, got up.  The other one was laying dead on the ground.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

When I call 911 they answer "911, what is your emergency?"  If it's not an emergency, and you're calling regarding a police matter, they give you the nonemergency number for the police.

If you say, "I think I'm having a heart attack," that person stays on the line with you while they "dispatch" the paramedics (that's why it's called dispatch).

If you say "Someone is breaking into my house!" that person stays on the line with you while they "dispatch" the police.

if you say "My house is on fire!" that person stays on the line with you while they dispatch the fire department.

Those of us who say that "in essence" when you call 911 you are calling "the police" understand all of the above nuances.

It's not something that an intelligent person sits around and analyzes to death, Sunshine.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The sense of humor has left the building.
> 
> later.



Yeah Sunshine's taken over and it's just not fun watching her piss on everyone. l8r


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Most people don't seem to be saying he was "given an order" to stop following.  Most people seem to be saying he was  "told" to stop following. 

It was, in fact, suggested to him that they didn't need him to follow Martin.  Nobody is saying they ORDERED him not to follow Martin.

However, a reasonable and prudent person who cared about doing the right thing will follow the suggestions of the emergency dispatch personnel.  Because, however lowly you might think these people are, it is obvious that they are well-trained and knowledgeable and most of the time we should probably tend to follow their suggestions in an emergency situation.

Which makes me think he was NOT talking to 911, because this surely wasn't an emergency and he should have known better than to bother 911 with this.  

I'm going to get a headache from trying to explain all this simple stuff, I swear.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...




Not quite...interpreting my posts requires some objective thinking.  Those not prepared to do that will have a tuff time understanding.

If that was your son in the grass face down, im sure you could find it within yourself to drum up some responsibility to GZ.

He is following someone who had committed no crime in the dark and rain carrying a pistol.  When confronted of his reasoning, he doesnt identify himself, he doesnt defuse the situation...he panicks and goes reaching.  He did not do everything exactly right for the situation that night.

No it is not illegal to walk on the sidewalk at night in the rain.  It requires a bit of deep thinking here.  Put it this way...if GZ is ever following one of my kids at night in the dark...he better watch his back.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I was wondering.  Thanks for clearing it up.  The ride was going around and around and I was about to puke.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 27, 2013)

candycorn said:


> I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> 
> If the Prosecution can put Zimmerman outside of his vehicle, Zimmerman cannot claim castle doctrine.  So that is it for his case.


Is it not allowed for a watchmen to leave his vehicle or post for surveillance purposes, and this within the community he was charged to watch by that community ? Just asking... I am not sure what his job contained as far as surveillance goes, or what he was supposed to do when saw a potential suspect at night in the rain walking, and especially if said suspect looked suspicious all by his limited training he had in this respect. I think it was a perfect storm that came together possibly, of a miss-identification on both the individuals parts upon who exactly it was that either person was dealing with that night. The case should be studied for future do's and don'ts in a situation like this, and it sure will shed a better light on how such a watch program is badly flawed, thus placing two individuals at odd's with each other, when they should have never been at odd's with each other to begin with.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I swear, it's like they think he's a goddamn hero.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...





I was with you right up to the red line...after that,  it's total speculation.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Correct...hence the words "opinion" and "gray area".

But do you really think that GZ was reaching for his phone with some angry stranger charging him?  GZ reaches to his right, then tells the cop he was going for his phone instead...oops i forgot where my phone was.  Well when it turns out that your gun was holstered in that same spot, then what is a logical person supposed to assume you were really reaching for in that specific moment?  A phone?  Come on, people.

Im not on the jury, I can use objective reasoning to establish an opinion and the "reaching for the phone" explanation just isnt flying with me.  And it is to GZs direct benefit not to say he was reaching for his gun.  Im not buying it...everyone can feel free to buy it if they need to or want to.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> ...



Well said.  Both were irresponsible in decision making that night.  Trayvon paid for his with his life and GZ should pay for his with some time behind bars.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> ...



What he is supposed to do is stay in his vehicle and not follow or confront suspects but report them to the police and wait for the pollice to take care of it. 

The 'suspect' did nothing wrong. An unarmed citizen walking in an area he had every right to be in, minding his own business ends up dead for what?  For us to learn a lesson about what to do and not to do? What lesson does the unarmed private citizen learn?  Don't leave your home after dark?  Don't walk to the store?  Don't spend time outside though you don't feel like going right inside? 

The lesson here is for vigilante types to stop it.  For neighborhood watch people to follow the rules and recommendations and let the police handle problems. For people to stop running around with guns wanting to be heros. WTF did he think he needed a gun for? 

If he had done what he was supposed to do, that young man would still be alive.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Hi [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION] !  thats it...just saying hi


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Then, why bother calling them in an emergency?



Because they will contact the appropriate emergncy response organization depending upon the nature of your emergency.  If someone needs an ambulance, they will contact the local ambulance company and have one sent out.  If there is a fire, they will contact the proper fire depatrment and have them respond.  If there has been some other disturbance they may contact the police.   While being somewhat more helpful and charged with the responsibility of discerning the nature of the emergency, they are essentially a central switchboard which handles emergency calls and directs them to the proper agency for response.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 27, 2013)

When is the defense going to point out that the screams for help continued after the gunshot was heard...was Trayvon in a condition to continue screaming...or was he dead?


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Rachel Jeantel


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Correct...hence the words "opinion" and "gray area".
> 
> But do you really think that GZ was reaching for his phone with some angry stranger charging him?  GZ reaches to his right, then tells the cop he was going for his phone instead...oops i forgot where my phone was.  Well when it turns out that your gun was holstered in that same spot, then what is a logical person supposed to assume you were really reaching for in that specific moment?  A phone?  Come on, people.
> 
> Im not on the jury, I can use objective reasoning to establish an opinion and the "reaching for the phone" explanation just isnt flying with me.  And it is to GZs direct benefit not to say he was reaching for his gun.  Im not buying it...everyone can feel free to buy it if they need to or want to.



Fairly good summation, but as you point out there is some areas where it is your "opinion" and there is some "gray area".  The primary issue then becomes whether you are convinced of your opinion beyond a reasonable doubt and that all gray areas are sufficiently clarified so that there is no reasonable doubt... because the Prosecution has the burden of proving every element of its case and disproving a claim of self defense beyond a reasonable doubt.  

I am not sure if they can do so, but I will listen and allow them to try and convince me.  I believe the most crucial time frame is what happened afterZ ended his call to the non emergency police phone line. ..as there is nothing really incriminating before then, IMHO.  Not even the carrying of the gun as he was a CCW license holder and you can not convvince me he purposefully armed himself in contemplation of chasing Martin.  Instead, he was armed and automatically responded to the dispatchers inquiry of "Where is he running" by getting out of the car hurredly to begin the chase.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Correct...hence the words "opinion" and "gray area".
> ...



Ahh yes...great point.  It is the prosecutions responsibility to prove it beyond a reasonable doubt.  I agree they have yet to do so in court.

My speculation comes directly from GZs mouth.  I have many questions for GZ that I will most likely never get the answers to.

I also agree that the most crucial time frame is after the ended call.  I have referred to this in the past as the "nuts" of this case.  Just who was acting in self defense?  Could both of them have acted in self defense?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The sense of humor has left the building.
> ...










You can get over yourself.  I have as much right to be here as anyone. Sorry you don't have anything to add, but that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## member (Jun 27, 2013)

> _*"Zimmerman.  Bigot?"*_



he was looking for trouble.......and went too far.  





> _*"The first was a call Zimmerman made to a nonemergency police dispatcher, who told him he didn't need to be following Martin."*_




_that alone_ shows he was looking for a fight.



and this other stuff:



> "Zimmerman's story, including his claim that Martin put his hands over Zimmerman's mouth and reached for the man's gun. "Guy" said none of Zimmerman's DNA was found on Martin's body, and *none of the teenager's DNA was on the weapon or the holster*."





> "The second 911 call, from a witness, captures screams in the distant background from the struggle between Zimmerman and Martin. Martin's parents said the screams are from their son, while Zimmerman's father contends they are his son's."



those screams are related to the case, definately sounded like a teenager.  lighter vocal cords........as opposed to deeper, grown-up vocal cords.


 GZ was/is a husky man.  vocal cords don't match him.




> "Zimmerman claims: Martin sucker-punched Zimmerman and then pounded his head against the concrete sidewalk, and that's when Zimmerman opened fire."




_if that didn't happen_ -- wouldn't surprise me if GZ threw himself on a ROCK (face first) to inflict injuries on himself _after_ he shot the kid.


trayvon martin.....unfortunately crossed paths with GZ.  he was the victim GZ was looking for.  he was just a loose cannon.  personally, if it wasn't trayvon martin, it was just a matter of time before it was -- some other PERSON -- no matter what color skin.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



They think - who?  

"they" said, "they" know, "they" think.   Who's "They"?

I don't subscribe to "they think".


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> IMO, every person who carries a gun is just hoping and waiting for the opportunity to play Mighty Mouse and swoop down to _"save the day"_. People (especially men) who feel impotent and small, at the mercy of outside forces such as their boss, spouse, etc, those are the people who are so scared of the world that they carry a gun.



You sure have a low opinion of our police and armed forces.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah, like Mz. Bahadoor's.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yurt, don't be silly. Come knock on my door - I'll sell  you a gun. Or, answer an ad on line. Or go to certain gun shows. Anyone can buy a gun and anyone can carry it "concealed" if they want to.



In order to legally carry a concealed weapon in Florida you must:



> 1. You must be 21 to get a conceled carry permit.
> 2. Have a passport-style, color photograph made.
> 3. Get verification of training that satisfies the training requirement. NRA, DD-14, state training course, etc. . Persons serving in the United States Armed Forces may submit a copy of their Military ID Card to satisfy the training requirement.
> 4. Get certified copies of court documents relating to any criminal charges against you.
> ...



To equate a person who is legally authorized to carry a concealed weapon with a criminal is similar to equating a person who makes a withdrawl from their bank with John Dillinger.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought I had seen Trayvan's GF before........


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> When is the defense going to point out that the screams for help continued after the gunshot was heard...was Trayvon in a condition to continue screaming...or was he dead?



They won't say it because it didn't happen.  You're ridiculous.


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jun 27, 2013)

50-year-old female with a CCW.  Carry a 380.  Always a safety on and not with a bullet in the chamber unless I'm really really ready to fire.  No safety on. Bullet in chamber.  You mean business.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



He is a hero to the haters.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Don't be coy, Roy.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

Swear_to_tell said:


> 50-year-old female with a CCW.  Carry a 380.  Always a safety on and not with a bullet in the chamber unless I'm really really ready to fire.  No safety on. Bullet in chamber.  You mean business.



Another thing.  That type of gun has a hard trigger pull for safety.  It can't accidently go off like a hair trigger.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > When is the defense going to point out that the screams for help continued after the gunshot was heard...was Trayvon in a condition to continue screaming...or was he dead?
> ...



No...I'm deltex...but I listened again to the you tube recording and you are correct.  Much clearer than the one played on CNN...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Dont be They, Schmay.

I meant hater labeller but I couldn't find a rhyme


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


I'm a paramedic in a big city. Some municipalities do have separate dispatchers for fire, police, and EMS. Most dispatchers are not medics but are EMD-trained. Pretty pleased with dispatchers in this area.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Then, why bother calling them in an emergency?
> ...



AND depending on the situation, they stay on the phone with you to offer advice, give instructions, calm you down, etc.

You make it sound like they're nothing more than switchboard operators.  That's not true.


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jun 27, 2013)

Your use of the word "sophistry" earlier.  Loved it.  Good word choice.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He didn't say you don't have a right to be here.  I swear there are  some connections missing in your brain or something.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 27, 2013)

so if someone would like some serious rep.,  please sum up today, I was at work...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Okay, guy, you tell yourself that.  

Maybe you should go over to one of the Zimmerman threads, if you want to see what nutjobs look like.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so if someone would like some serious rep.,  please sum up today, I was at work...




I was at work too, so I can't tell you what happened. So I suppose I am just plain outta luck.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

Keep your rep but.........

Defense made sure everyone knows that "DD" is learning disabled and unable to keep her story 100% straight between interviews and depositions and courtroom testimony. 

However, it is not clear that jury thinks she is lying about the primary testimony that Trayvon Martin was not the aggressor.

Eyewitness ( speaking Spanish with translator ) testifies that the person who stood up after the shooting was on top at the end of the " fight". 

Earwitness claims that only one voice was screaming for help and that she did not hear anyone say " You gonna die tonight mothafuckah". 

Cell phone company manager has insignificant testimony about the phone records that night. 

Prosecution exhibited child-like understanding of social media. 

One member of the jury passed away. Cause of death: Intense boredom.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Keep your rep but.........
> 
> Defense made sure everyone knows that "DD" is learning disabled and unable to keep her story 100% straight between interviews and depositions and courtroom testimony.
> 
> ...



A member of the jury died? Really?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your rep but.........
> ...



Um......no.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Um...


----------



## Snookie (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No ryme?

Maybe next time.

How about hater baiter?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, every person who carries a gun is just hoping and waiting for the opportunity to play Mighty Mouse and swoop down to _"save the day"_. People (especially men) who feel impotent and small, at the mercy of outside forces such as their boss, spouse, etc, those are the people who are so scared of the world that they carry a gun.
> ...



Dumb attempt at a very sloppy smoke screen. Law enforcement and our military have nothing to do with pathetic little impotent fools, like Zimmerman, needing a gun to be a Real Man.

I stand by what I wrote.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so if someone would like some serious rep.,  please sum up today, I was at work...



 [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] , I know, kind of sux to be a west coaster and missing out on the live feed of the trial. 
 [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

I was just getting ready to post "Sooooo, did I miss anything today?"

 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION] [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] [MENTION=43882]Tink[/MENTION] [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

Apologies in advance if I left anyone out who actually follows the trial without inserting their 'expert' opinion on court proceedings.

Ahhh, now I see QBs offering up their opinions. Sad. There is already 129+ threads dedicated to opines.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Go out the back, Jack
Get some nookie, [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]


----------



## Trajan (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Keep your rep but.........
> 
> Defense made sure everyone knows that "DD" is learning disabled and unable to keep her story 100% straight between interviews and depositions and courtroom testimony.
> 
> ...



thank you. 

would you say that the defense or the prosecution had a 'good day'...


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> I can't even get a clear answer to whether or not the fella called 911.  More commonly I hear that he called a "Sanford police non-emergency number."
> 
> Third time asking... Can anyone even confirm that he dialed 911?



 [MENTION=22602]Cuyo[/MENTION]
look here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/299982-zimmerman-trial-docs-evidence.html


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Keep your rep but.........
> 
> Defense made sure everyone knows that "DD" is learning disabled and unable to keep her story 100% straight between interviews and depositions and courtroom testimony.
> 
> ...



Evidence to your claims, please.
TIA


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Trajan said:


> so if someone would like some serious rep.,  please sum up today, I was at work...



I wish I could but I have a hot date... rain check?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

Trajan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your rep but.........
> ...



I think the defense went too long with "DD".....and may have lost the advantage that they had built yesterday. The fact that they still want her available makes me think that they do not feel that the jury will discount her testimony. At times, it seemed that West wanted to humiliate her. 

The Spanish speaking witness helped the prosecution. The impression I got was that the dude who survived the fight was the one who was on top. Not consistent with the head bashing theories. 

The prosecution was exceedingly anal when examining the earwitness. She got exasperated......and that makes me think the jury did as well. But she discounted the claim that someone said " you gonna die tonight mothafuckah"...which hurt the defense. 

Overall....a slight edge for the prosecution. IMO.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Later gator.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your rep but.........
> ...



All over the place........turn on your television.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


There can be lessons learned for all in such a case, and especially in such a situation that became the perfect storm for both individuals that night, and anyone that doesn't learn is purely ignorant of how miss-identification and quick assessments can sometimes be wrong, wrong headed, and misleading for all parties involved. I understand your thinking, but I also understand how confusion and mayhem can take over peoples minds in an instant, where as what you think something is, it really isn't, and when you think it isn't then it really is. 

Sad situation is what this is for everyone involved (especially these parents), and my heart goes out to all who have learned some hard lessons in these things. It's just sad that a person has been killed as a result of such confusion and wrongheadedness found in such a situation as this was that has happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Rep for "earwitness" ?

Nevermind. I'm well into the iou's 

Ditto on your assessment.  But...  there's something to come.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Reading television is impossible.

Factual hard copy is a way to form one's own ideas rather then emote opinion.

Links please.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 27, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Check CNN. They have the transcripts. But......my opinion won't be found there.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Might be the way it ends, but we all should hope for justice to prevail no matter what, and not some vigilante justice or vengeance that is looking for a fall guy to nail to the stake of media justice, political justice or biased justice in order to just satisfy those looking for red meat to chew on in usury there of, and this instead of seeking after righteous justice just as it should be sought after always in every case that is dealt with like this in America and/or this nation.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



They shut my cable off for lack of payment. Please help me


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



do you take paypal ?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 27, 2013)

To my friends here....I miss you all!!!  I just can't deal with this trial.  What a mess!


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> To my friends here....I miss you all!!!  I just can't deal with this trial.  What a mess!



This trial is nothing compared to the arias trial


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Cash only


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Certainly makes the case against every bozo having a gun stuck in his pants.
> 
> If we're gonna allow just anyone to carry a loaded gun, we need to require it be in plain sight.



I dont mind carrying in plain sight. Wouldnt mind carrying a sword in plain sight either. but Im a geek like that.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how the prosecution loses.  If Zimmerman leaves the vehicle; he's no longer standing his ground--especially if he's going looking for Martin.
> ...



When you listen to Zimmerman calling the police and  the police officer on the phone telling him not to pursue Martin; it's game over in my mind.  It's on the Wiki page about the incident.  

If the police tell you not to do something and you do it and what you did results in the death of another, you're in a heap of trouble and you should be.  They are the law enforcement authority and its as simple as that.  

Now...all that being said; Zimmerman is being charged with murder, right?  Not wrongful death...murder.  Does what Zimmerman do rise to a murder conviction?  I think so but I can see where the prosecution may be over-reaching with the murder charge.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

If he gets anything, they'll let him off with time served.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Trajan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your rep but.........
> ...



Today was owned by the defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



This case is definitely pukeable.  And I mean that from both sides~!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 27, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



So you do believe that our police and armed forces are 





> just hoping and waiting for the opportunity to play Mighty Mouse and swoop down to _"save the day"_. People (especially men) who feel impotent and small, at the mercy of outside forces such as their boss, spouse, etc, those are the people who are so scared of the world that they carry a gun.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Swear_to_tell said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The ones here are paramedics.  I know them.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Supposed?  

The police officer plainly indicated that he was not to pursue Martin.  Supposed...no...DIRECTED.  

The question is whether it rises to the level of murder.  I think the prosecution may have over-reached....  

I think Zimmerman is a murderer and that he should rot in jail for the rest of his life...that is where I come down.  However, I can see where the defense can introduce reasonable doubt pretty easily.  

When the jury is given absolutes like they are in this case, they often err on the side of not-guilty.  I think the State should have went for manslaughter or wrongful death. As far as I understand, it's a Murder conviction or a verdict of not guilty.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Yep...I agree.  Unfortunately it will be one or the other depending on what the verdict is.

For some, he will either be the vigilante that got off or the convicted killer because of national protests.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hi.  Hope everythings going ok with you, [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION].


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > To my friends here....I miss you all!!!  I just can't deal with this trial.  What a mess!
> ...



Racism is what I meant.  My friends and I came here from the WAT forum.  We were together all through the Arias cluster fuck.  
But I feel this trial is much worse......whatever the verdict......it's not going to be good.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Especially when they trot out these stupid witnesses.


----------



## Zona (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Negged.



By the way, in your opinion, has the defense ever not won a day in court?  Seriously.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > so if someone would like some serious rep.,  please sum up today, I was at work...
> ...



DAMN girl!  I can't believe you passed up "serious rep"!!!!
You better have multiple multiples on that hot date!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > To my friends here....I miss you all!!!  I just can't deal with this trial.  What a mess!
> ...



You anal think KY so?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you. That ISN'T standing your ground! THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.
> 
> You really gave me a neg rep for THAT post, Sunshine?  Really?
> 
> Look, if I post something stupid then by all means give me what I deserve.  Giving a neg rep for simply pointing out what I see as a problem with your theory is at best petty.  Knock yourself out though...



It was for the sum of your stupid posts.  And you have deserved it before now.  I will.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 27, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



You know it.

Just when the fun people come back i really have to get off this thing.

Check in later!


----------



## Zona (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.



I guess I can look but I swear this is the first time I agree with you.  Great post.  (Well except that part about saving his life.  In my opinion, Martin is not a killer.  He simply kicked the ass of a stranger following him.)

We will never know who swung first.  We do know this though, Zimmerman got his ass kicked.  Then he shot Martin.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 27, 2013)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


When Zimmerman was instructed to stop his surveillance pursuit in which he embarked upon, and this while he had the police dispatcher on the phone, and the operator/dispatcher heard this pursuit of Zimmerman running along with his heavy breathing, didn't he Zimmerman say "Ok" and then stopped the pursuit right then ? Isn't this where Zimmerman said next that as he walked back to his vehicle Martin then approached him ? I am vague on my recollection of it all now..

Hmmm, a murder charge has to be connected with it being something to the tune of a case being pre-meditated in nature wouldn't it be, otherwise meaning that Zimmerman had to have planned to kill someone that night, and so he chose Martin as his victim ?


----------



## Zona (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly makes the case against every bozo having a gun stuck in his pants.
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...





You don't have the ability to neg.   You are impotent and firing blanks.  Your salmon don't swim up stream.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I think that will be clearly revealed in the trial.  These Martin supporters read what they want to read and hear what they want to hear.  But the witnesses for the prosecution are stupid.


----------



## Zona (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you. That ISN'T standing your ground! THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.
> ...



STill neggin.  Wow.

Stand your ground?  He stalked that kid.  Is that stand your ground? 

Neg that.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I assume it's possible.  

The logic of it though is a bit weird...if you get out of your car to pursue someone you are, by definition, between the person you're looking for and your vehicle.  Right?

You would have to be in pursuit for quite a while to have the guy you're following get back between you and your vehicle.  

Sounds pretty far fetched but possible?  Sure.  

Also you have to look at how Martin is being portrayed....if he was up to no good and so on and so fourth...is the guy really going to circle back?  If I'm running from someone and they stop chasing me...I'm not coming back to engage.  

Still; it's anyone's guess, only 2 people know the circumstances and what happened.  One is dead, one is on trial for killing him.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.



I am sure Zimmerman would disagree seeing as it was his life on line. 

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Stalking and surveillance as a watchmen is two different things, so what it comes down to is if he was within his training or guidelines upon this property, and this when he attempted to pursue Martin in order to keep continued surveillance on him (or) he was not within his training or guidelines when began his surveillance pursuit on Martin, therefore he was acting on his own thinking when began such a pursuit in which brought about dire consequences for the both men involved due the confusion that ensued afterwards. The dispatcher instructed him not to pursue the suspect when he heard this pursuit over the phone, and Zimmerman said OK upon the dispatchers instruction., therefore ending the surveillance pursuit at this point maybe ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 27, 2013)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yep, it is for the smart ones to figure it all out now, otherwise to be found in that court, because I can only touch around the edges of it, just like everyone else does the same or just as well here. Hopefully proper justice will prevail in the case.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Is that why you neg me every week?  Some sort of phallic fantasy?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 27, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Chantel served as the most devastating to the prosecution's case.


Why do you think that?

I think she was a very credible witness...she resonated well with most people. She was certainly real, there was no faking anything with her.

It's not looking good for Zimmerman right about now.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > This trial is essentially over as of now.  The girlfriend just testified that Trayvon ran away from Zimmerman and was by his fathers girlfriend's condo when she got him on the phone again...breathing hard and sounding tired after running away.  That means Martin is several hundred yards away from where the confrontation took place according to her testimony.  AT THAT POINT IT IS MARTIN WHO RETURNS TO CONFRONT ZIMMERMAN!  If he doesn't do so then Zimmerman walks back to his SUV and they never come in contact.  See ya, Prosecution case....
> ...



You're right...it's doesn't make sense that a "frightened" person would go back and confront someone instead of simply going inside the condo and calling the Police.  Yet that is EXACTLY what Trayvon Martin did that night.  Rachel repeatedly stated that he was right outside of the condo when she called him back...breathing hard after running away from Zimmerman.  So kindly explain how he gets from THERE all the way back to the beginning of the "dog walk" if he doesn't retrace his steps to confront Zimmerman.  Kindly explain why someone who is "afraid" would go looking for a confrontation instead of simply stepping inside the door to the condo and being totally safe.  

That fight didn't have to happen if Trayvon Martin doesn't walk back and confront George Zimmerman.  Does Martin have the "right" to confront someone for following him?  Of course he does!  What he DOESN'T have the right to do is physically assault someone for following him.  That's assault and battery.  It's a crime.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



"We don't need you to do that" is an order?

Not that it matters. It's a non point. He stopped, lost sight of Martin and returned to his vehicle.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 27, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



He wasn't afraid, and he was looking for a fight.

The druggy witness is lying. Or just doesn't remember correctly. Drugs do that to even the smartest people. And she's not the smartest.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.


Unfortunately for Trayvon, but one has to wonder how many future victims of Martin have been spared THEIR lives.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

The last witness who couldn't even speak English was the most devastating to Zimmerman.  Her last words were the one on top in the scuffle was the one who got up.  The other one was dead.

I guess that is what self defense is in Florida, being on top of someone beating them up and then shooting them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 27, 2013)

State has a bad day when:

1. You attempt to impeach your own witness in re-direct.

2. The hot Colombian confirms the defense's narrative of the event.

3. Precious "The Star Witness" says she modified her testimony under oath because I was in the victim's living room, sitting next to the victim's mother. (This being the testimony that finally led to the defendant's arrest)

4. Pundits on CNN are having to qualify that "creepy-ass-cracka" is not a racial slur.


----------



## Zona (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Why is this?  Because I got tired of people using neg reps as threats.  

How YOU doing?  

To me Zimmerman is looking pretty bad.  Good luck in prison bro.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The last witness who couldn't even speak English was the most devastating to Zimmerman.  Her last words were the one on top in the scuffle was the one who got up.  The other one was dead.
> 
> I guess that is what self defense is in Florida, being on top of someone beating them up and then shooting them.





Zimmerman is the one who got beaten up.  

Martin had no marks except the scrapes on his knuckles, right?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 27, 2013)

Can someone please tell me why we should take this woman seriously?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The last witness who couldn't even speak English was the most devastating to Zimmerman.  Her last words were the one on top in the scuffle was the one who got up.  The other one was dead.
> ...


Don't confuse Sarah with facts, she can't handle it.


----------



## Zona (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The last witness who couldn't even speak English was the most devastating to Zimmerman.  Her last words were the one on top in the scuffle was the one who got up.  The other one was dead.
> ...



That means he got his ass kicked.  Then he shot that kid.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Stand your ground doesn't allow you to leave a scene...run several hundred yards away where safety exists (the condo)...then retrace your steps to confront the person who was earlier following you. That ISN'T standing your ground! THAT is deliberately seeking out a confrontation.
> ...



Thanks, Koosh.  I was rather amused by the neg rep.  It's not like I said something demeaning to her...all I did was point out the inconsistency in her argument.  I just find it amazing that the same people who find fault with George Zimmerman for trying to follow Trayvon Martin...saying THAT caused the confrontation...have no problem with Trayvon Martin returning to confront Zimmerman when he could have simply stepped inside of the condo and called the Police to report the "creepy asshole Cracker".  

Yes, if Zimmerman doesn't follow Martin then none of this happens but Zimmerman IS part of the Neighborhood Watch and he WAS concerned about break-ins that had been taking place.  One can only assume that was his motivation for doing what he did.

On the other hand, what reason does Trayvon Martin have to retrace his steps and physically confront a stranger in the middle of the night?  Quite frankly I can't think of one.  I'm sorry but what Martin did was not the act of a rational person.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The last witness who couldn't even speak English was the most devastating to Zimmerman.  Her last words were the one on top in the scuffle was the one who got up.  The other one was dead.
> ...



Zimmerman was on top according to Sarah yet amazingly none of his blood dripped down onto Trayvon Martin (somehow the laws of gravity were not in play that night in Sanford, Florida!) and then after shooting Martin, Zimmerman was so excited that he "slipped" and struck first his face (breaking his nose) and then somehow managed to repeatedly slip again while also flipping over to cause multiple contusions to the back of his head.  

That Sarah thinks any of THAT makes sense is laughable...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2013)

Wtf? Is this a rep thread or a trial thread?

I came here looking for updates and found children arguing about nonsense


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wtf? Is this a rep thread or a trial thread?
> 
> I came here looking for updates and found children arguing about nonsense



Took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a question....

Did Treyvon have any injuries beyond the gunshot? 

The other guy did and im wondering if Treyvon had and defensive wounds or cuts and bruises?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The last witness who couldn't even speak English was the most devastating to Zimmerman.  Her last words were the one on top in the scuffle was the one who got up.  The other one was dead.
> ...





> DNA RESULTS
> Exhibit ME2:  Fingernail scrapings represented as being from Trayvon Benjamin Martin
> gave chemical indications for the presence of blood
> ME 2A Right hand: No DNA results foreign to Trayvon Benjamin Martin (ME-3) were
> ...







> Exhibit ME 12 Hoodie represented as being from Trayvon Martin
> Stain A:
> Partial DNA profile consistent with originating from a male individual and matches the DNA profile from Trayvon Benjamin Martin (ME-3).
> 
> ...



Not certain what you are driving at with scrapes on knuckles theory but if you read through the DNA results, those scrapes prove nothing about self defense for Zimmerman.  If anything, it would prove self defense for the kid.

The Jury will see the DNA report shows that none of Zimmerman's DNA was found on the cuffs/sleeves of Martin's hoodie.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 27, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Did Treyvon have any injuries beyond the gunshot?
> 
> The other guy did and im wondering if Treyvon had and defensive wounds or cuts and bruises?



Here's the autopsy info....
Trayvon Martin Autopsy Report: Killed By Bullet Fired At Intermediate Range


----------



## Amelia (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Zimmerman was beaten up.  Martin had injuries on his hands.

One would expect a transfer of DNA no matter who was doing the beating.   The lack of DNA just looks odd.  Doesn't say anything about who was wailing on whom.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.
> ...



People who kick someone elses ass dont usually have to leave in a body bag.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.
> ...



It wasn't necessary. There was no reason for Trayvon to jump him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Chantel served as the most devastating to the prosecution's case.
> ...



I've seen countless witnesses. Credible ones look and sound nothing like she does.

They don't lie either.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Zimmerman also said Travon tried to grab his gun.  No DNA on the gun..  Zimmerman's stories are shakey at best.  We know he has changed his story about his injuries, perhaps Travon didn't hit him at all.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 27, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question....
> ...



One scratch? Sounds like a one way fight that he clearly dominated until shot.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > zimmerman having a gun may have saved his life. Unfortunately, it also ended Trayvons. It wasn't necessary.
> ...



Who knows if there would have been future ones. But it just goes to show you dont attack someone you dont know.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 27, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's your story and you're sticking to it.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 27, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I don't know....I just don't know.  I go one way and then the other.  I'm just trying to stay away from this one.  I'm addicted to trials....true crime is my passion.  Sooooo....it's hard NOT to watch for me. I read here....and rarely say anything.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That's what the facts show. I don't ignore them like you do Sarah.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

That's reasonable doubt.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



This is what? Version 6 of what happened?

Let's see if it makes sense to you.

Martin runs away from Zimmerman, makes it home, but decides to teach Zimmerman a lesson.

So he brings his candy and drink to the fight.

Yep.

Totally makes  sense.

In bizzaro world.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

This is the stupidest case I've ever seen.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Probably want back to kick Zimmermans ass but found out that he made a mistake too late.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Dude.

That version makes less sense this version 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5.

If he had gone home first, don't you think he would have grabbed something, like a knife or a bat?

Taking the stuff he just bought at the store to a fight is ridiculous.

At the very least that would have been left behind.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Eyewitness to the Zimmerman/Martin fight:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RaknmTkjvU&feature=endscreen]Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident - YouTube[/ame]

According to this witness...

1)  It was GZ on the bottom and Travon on top
2)  The person on the bottom was the one yelling for help
3)  The person on top was the one laying on the ground dead later.

This witness is a neighbor in the first apartment about 15-20ft from the confrontation.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

*[B]Eyewitness to Zimmerman/Martin fight:*[/B]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RaknmTkjvU&feature=endscreen]Eyewitness Zimmerman Martin shooting Incident - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

What I know so far from the witnesses testimony.

Zimmerman called 911 or non-emergency number to report a suspicious person.
Zimmerman exited his car when he said Martin was running.
Zimmerman was seen on top of Martin 15 seconds after gun shot was heard.
Zimmerman did shoot and kill Martin.
Zimmerman was told by the operator "We don't need you to do that" when asked if he was following Martin.
Zimmerman said "OK" after being told "We don't need you to do that".

Martin, after running, told his friend on the phone that he was behind his dads fiancé's home.
Martin was killed approximately 100 yards from his dads fiancé's home.
Martin called Zimmerman an "Creepy Ass Cracker".

That's it from the witnesses so far. From this, we still have no clue as to what happened that night or who initiated contact. We don't know if this is self-defense or not yet. Maybe tomorrow, the prosecution will call a witness that doesn't confirm everything Zimmerman claimed to have happened.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

Just finished reading back since I left...27 pages ago...and you all have me cracking up!  Such great commentary!  

Couple things I learned...DH tells me that "cracker" IS definitely a racist and derogatory term.  It comes from the time of slavery and refers to the white slave owners being "whip crackers"; making the slaves labor harder.  The word "whip" has since been dropped.  He learned this years ago from our very dear friend who happens to be much older and black.  So...no matter what the Urban Dict has to say about it (I haven't checked), it has nothing to do with saltines.  

Regarding the issue of whether the outcome had to do with a Neighborhood Watch person carrying a gun or not.  That is patently absurd.  My DH is an avid gun collector and 18/7 gun carrier (he puts his caliber du jour in the safe when he's sleeping).  CWP people either carry all the time, or they don't and carry only when they feel they may be in a "situation".  DH carries all the time, every day, at work, to date night dinner, even at church.  The only time he doesn't carry is if he's going out of state.  And we have many friends with CWP and they all holster their weapons every day.  And, NO, we do not live in a high crime area.  

So...if GZ carried his weapon all the time...which I think he likely did...then there is no reason for him to disarm just because he was going to Target or wherever he was going that fateful night.  HE WAS NOT ON NW PATROL!  And, even if he was on patrol, he had the right to carry it too.  There's no evidence GZ brandished his weapon or did anything threatening that night.  Following a person he did not recognize in his neighborhood is NOT a crime.  So let's all get away from the premise that GZ was somehow at fault for carrying his lawful weapon.

Back to this trial...so far it has been clearly established by the Ebonics Queen, if only by her, that TM had ample opportunity to go home to where he was staying.  But he did not.  Hell...TM could have probably reported GZ to the police if he wanted to, even if just to report a suspicious person following him.  According to DD, TM was close to his father's fiancee's home and never went in.  That was TM's fatal decision.  Not GZ's.  It seems TM f'd with the wrong dude.  This guy didn't have a whip...he had a gun.  And he used it not because he was a racist, but because he was attacked by a haughty kid who had a preconceived notion GZ was either a "nigga" or a "creepy ass cracker" and wanted to teach Z a lesson.  Maybe to impress his Miami friend Diamond/DD/Rachel.  Who knows why.  Not relevant.  Facts prove TM came back to "speak to"/confront/be aggressive with GZ after he knew GZ was no longer a "threat".

The thought that GZ should have gone unarmed at any time when he has a lawful carry permit irks me to no end.  IMO GZ used that gun when he needed to.  Personally I'm glad he had the ability to save his own life, if that's what the evidence continues to prove.  

Short story:  DH was mugged a few years ago in 3:00 PM daylight.  It was in an area surrounded by apartments.  The mugger hit him in the head with something that knocked him down, and had DH on the sidewalk but the perp fled when he saw my husband draw his weapon.  He pulled his weapon and realized that if he fired, it may have missed the mugger and injured someone in the nearby homes.  But the mugger didn't know DH wouldn't have fired in that instance.  The mugger ran without getting a dime.  That taught me that a gun in strong hands is a definite deterrent.  

Gone on too long.  Just listening and watching to this and nothing I have heard so far has contradicted GZ's claim of self defense.  And nothing so far has gone towards proving GZ is guilty of M2.  Just sayin'


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/28/u...tims-friend-is-pressed-on-her-story.html?_r=0

Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

*At the scene reenactment*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1sxARNq_c]Raw Video: George Zimmerman reenacts incident for Sanford Police - YouTube[/ame]

*Sean Hannity interview*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaua8aAUpOs]George Zimmerman's Exclusive Full Interview With Sean Hannity 7/18/2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Many have questions regarding legal docs for this trial.
> ...



Who???
 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]
Who dat?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

You must be following a different Martin/Zimmerman case than the rest of the world.

"- In some accounts, she said race was an issue but not in others.
 -  Jeantel testified Wednesday that her friend's last words were "Get off!  Get off!" before Martin's phone went silent. But on Thursday, under  cross-examination, she conceded that she hadn't mentioned that in her  account of what happened to Martin's mother, Sybrina Fulton. She had  left out some details to spare Fulton's feelings, and also because  neither Fulton nor the Martin family attorney asked her directly about  them, Jeantel said.
 - After Martin asks why he  is being followed, Zimmerman responds, "What are you doing around  here?" in one account by Jeantel. In another account, according to West,  she says Zimmerman said, "What are you talking about?"


News from The Associated Press


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



So, that's a 'No, I can't back up what I say with a link or two."

I'm not having much respect for you these days


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

I watched this video again and then bumped it up against his next interview with Sean Hannity.  The reenactment seems very credible to me and it was the very next day.  It was not known to Zimmerman who saw or heard what had happened and what would be reported to police outside of his account...I think this reenactment is pretty close to what actually happened.

Interesting to me was that Tray had walked up the T while GZ was in the car and then went right (in the direction of fiances house), but then Tray comes back and actually circles GZs car when GZ was in it talking to 911 dispatch.  Then he says Tray went back up the T in sidewalk the same way as the first time (to the right and on the sidewalk going behind the apts and towards the fiances house).  

Its at this time that GZ gets out of car to give location and walks up the T.  Its interesting to me, because this is not a teenager that is running away in fear...this is someone coming back to the problem.  So Tray actually comes back to GZ twice...thats not someone running scared.  Very Important...its credible, because it plays out the same way on the 911 tape.



*At the scene reenactment*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1sxARNq_c]Raw Video: George Zimmerman reenacts incident for Sanford Police - YouTube[/ame]

*Sean Hannity interview*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaua8aAUpOs]George Zimmerman's Exclusive Full Interview With Sean Hannity 7/18/2012 - YouTube[/ame]

Now in Trays favor (Hannity tape)...Im convinced that GZ was going for his gun now, which was the reason I revisited these tapes...I wanted to be sure or more sure.  GZ describes trayvon walking toward him at one point and going for his waist band...he tells sean (approximately 5:00 mark) that tray reaches into his waistband as if he was grabbing for a weapon or that he wanted GZ to think he had a weapon.  This is important to me, because not only was GZ confronted and being called out for following, but GZ also thinks this kid may have a weapon in his waistband...thats what he told sean.  So, I believe that GZ knowing that and fearing a confrontation that it is reasonable to believe that GZ would go for the gun to protect himself...not a phone.  Remember the gun was where he was grabbing....the phone was not.

Regardless of what he was grabbing for, there is no way to know what Tray was thinking when he went grabbing for something.  It could have been a knife, anything.  GZ describes being hit just after attempting to reach.  My problem with this is that Zimmerman is not defusing the situation...he is an adult and this is a kid....make it clear who you are...hell I would have said something when the kid was circling my car.  GZ never did that...he could have defused the situation.  It could have been an "oh my fault, bro...Im with NH watch and weve had some break ins...Im George"..."where are ya headed is everything okay?"  Thats it...thats all he has to do and I cant understand why he didnt do that.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

"She had testified that she "could hear" Martin say "get off" to  Zimmerman, although West said that during a taped interview  with the  prosecutor before the trial she had said that she "couldn't hear."

George Zimmerman Witness Can't Say Who Threw First Punch - ABC News


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> You must be following a different Martin/Zimmerman case than the rest of the world.
> 
> "- In some accounts, she said race was an issue but not in others.
> -  Jeantel testified Wednesday that her friend's last words were "Get off!  Get off!" before Martin's phone went silent. But on Thursday, under  cross-examination, she conceded that she hadn't mentioned that in her  account of what happened to Martin's mother, Sybrina Fulton. She had  left out some details to spare Fulton's feelings, and also because  neither Fulton nor the Martin family attorney asked her directly about  them, Jeantel said.
> ...



She has been sticking with one "account" under oath even though the defense has been trying to shake it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

However it's not the account that she gave previously, is it?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> However it's not the account that she gave previously, is it?



Did you hear her testimony?

She didn't want to be involved in this at all.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You must be following a different Martin/Zimmerman case than the rest of the world.
> ...



Prosecution or defense?

I found her to be a credible witness. I understand why she didn't want to go to the wake.  It makes all kinds of sense; there are people who are very disturbed by funerals. My sister was like that.  Going to funerals was very difficult for her, even when it wasn't someone particularly close.  This girl is young and not liking being in this kind of national spot light. She is also not very sophisticated. But I think she is telling the essential truth. As far as being a liar: lying about why you didn't attend a wake is nothing compared to lying to the court about your finances so you can get a lower bail.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



That scratch was on Trayvons knuckle from beating Zimmerman. The prosecution can't prove Zimmerman ever laid a hand on Martin.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



My bad.

Defense is trying to shake it.

And yeah..she doesn't want this at all. That's my take.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

Like I said, you guys are watching some other Zimmerman trial.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Like I said, you guys are watching some other Zimmerman trial.



And why is that?

Because it doesn't match up with Zimmerman's fantasy?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



People on this board neg idiots & clearly you were getting a lot. Rachel 'Dee Dee' Jeantel is your intellectual superior.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf? Is this a rep thread or a trial thread?
> ...



*It's a rep thread!*


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



That's basically because the police really fucked up.

Seriously fucked up.

If Sharpton hadn't become involved..there would be no arrest and no trial.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



This trial is important to the country on many levels. Arias was just about one psycho.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



According to GZ on the hannity tape, he was punched a dozen times by Martin after hitting the ground.  He also stated that Tray covered his mouth and face trying to get GZ to shut up (why because he was yelling for help?)...GZ said this was excruciating having trays weight on his nose after just having it punched and fractured.  I agree that wouldnt be too comfortable.


----------



## Politico (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeantel highlights.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iBBNSLbOmY]Rachel Jeantel Caught in LIES and Speaking Confusing Ebonics Trayvon Martin Friend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



You could not have said that any better.  My feelings exactly.
I'm very afraid.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > You must be following a different Martin/Zimmerman case than the rest of the world.
> ...




What you say under oath needs to jive with your deposition...if it doesnt...thats a problem.  She is supposed to be giving an honest account to both sides and then give the same account to the jury...if she doesnt, then she is perjuring her own testimony not to mention being a terrible witness for the Martin family who are depending on her.

She has flicked the Martin family off more than once leading up to this trial, but her actions in the courtroom have been a complete disappointment for them.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I was wondering when someone was going to bring up Mr. Zimmerman's problem with the truth.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

Politico said:


> Jeantel highlights.
> 
> Rachel Jeantel Caught in LIES and Speaking Confusing Ebonics Trayvon Martin Friend - YouTube



And?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



How so?

She's describing an event that occurred over a minute of time.

The time that elapsed between when these two individuals met was very brief.

And listening to it over the phone, must of been, at best, confusing.

The only part of it that should be at all important is what they both said to each other before the "fight".

And it doesn't match up with Zimmerman's account at all.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



She is a complete disaster is what she is...how you give that much weight to her and then nothing to GZ shows your bias...thanks...I know who Im dealing with now.  Youre extremely biased if even this chick cant tilt your objectivity.

Its interesting how you are able to conjure up so many excuses for her yet none for the person punched square in the nose...all of his facts better be straight, right?  She wasnt punched, whats her excuse?  Shes lied about her age, about not going to the funeral, she lied to trayvons parents...its no surprise that she cant keep her facts straight under oath.

Im embarrassed for the Martin family...Im actually sad for them that this was the last person their son talked to outside of GZ and they have to depend on her testimony. Out of all the people in the world...why this dummie?   She looks bored and shes extremely disrespectful...that is their sons killers trial!  She didnt want to be at his funeral and she doesnt want to be there...shes a disaster...but you love her...okay.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



She's a ghetto hoe...Woman like her are why the black community can't compete...What a joke.

A sicking disgrace for a human being.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I'm sticking with the facts.

Zimmerman chased and menaced Martin.

At some point they met and an altercation took place.

That altercation lasted a minute.

And ended with Zimmerman murdering Martin.

In my book..that's illegal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



i physically disarmed a drunken neighbor many years ago

when i am back home in Minnesota

from time to time i run into this guy 

he usually introduces me to his friends 

with 

"this is the guy that twisted my arm  into treatment"

--LOL

he is a good guy these days


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I hear ya and am with you on some of those facts, but Rachel?  LMAO... come on dude...you should be sad for the Martin family...I am.  If I was Trays mom, Id beat her ass for her conduct at her sons killers trial...but thats me.

If you want to stick with that facts, then get as far away from Rachel as you can.  She dont know her ass from a hole in the ground.  I mean tray was in an altercation with someone following him...she lost connection and never even followed up...some friend.  She heard people in the back ground and figured they would help him?  She went about her business and the kid turns up dead and you give credence to her testimony?  You should be pissed as hell at her if you care anything about the Martin family and Tray.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



and putting up such disasters as the star witness 

will not do that 

more so when it has been examined on how her testimony came about


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



She was the last person to talk to Martin.

I could care less about her life.

The only thing that should matter is her recollection of the day.

Zimmerman's got a real thin defense. And several versions of events.

That, in itself, should be problematic.

And considering the crime?

Zimmerman really looks bad.

I have no idea why gun advocates are clinging to this guy.

He was a foul tempered man with a wannabe cop streak.

That's the exact wrong person for a concealed carry permit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> And did anyone but me hear it when she told the defense attorney, 'that's retarded?'



i did 

i thought 

ironic 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> This girl is going to end up with her own reality tv show, isn't she?



it is looking that way


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the ads that keep coming up above and below this thread keep talking about losing a lot of fat?
> ...



yes that is why you should google weird things once and awhile

--LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > And did anyone but me hear it when she told the defense attorney, 'that's retarded?'
> ...



Hey...if anyone would know---she would.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well you are generalizing his version of events...I have posted his interviews and the 911 tapes and they are incredibly consistent.  I dont know what you are watching.

His version is not the point.  His version actually gets himself in trouble in my book.

Several versions?  You arent really paying attention are you?  His version could sink him...go with that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Nate said:


> She seems awfully pissy towards the prosecution even though this is their witness, lol.



that aint nothing yet 

later on 

the state tries to impeach their own witness (jenna lauer)


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




There are several versions.

And you are right..his initial version gets him into a lot of trouble.

But the only thing I take away from Rachel's testimony is what was initially said between the two individuals. The rest of it is garbage.

I've actually sat on a jury. And you really have to breakaway the garbage from the facts.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > She seems awfully pissy towards the prosecution even though this is their witness, lol.
> ...



She also noted in both direct and cross examination that she herself was uncertain of the street names in the neighborhood, and that there were no street signs anywhere near her townhouse, the same area where Zimmerman would have reported to the non-emergency dispatcher his difficulty in providing a specific address.

She also on direct recounted overhearing a three-part exchange that was entirely consistent with Zimmermans telling of the brief exchange between himself and Martin that night.

Things really got interesting when OMara started his cross-examination, however. On direct examination de la Rionda had revealed in questioning that Lauer, as a board member of the HOA, had known Zimmerman personally, if only slightly, because of his work with the Neighborhood Watch Program. At one point of the night of the shooting the police had asked Lauer if she would be willing to see if she could identify the man who had identified himself as the shooter.

She was understandably unwilling to come face to face with a person who had just shot someone. Instead, she suggested that they take a picture of the shooter, and she would seek to identify that. The police agreed tot his suggestion, took a photo of Zimmermans face as he sat in the patrol car, and showed the picture to Lauer, a woman who had repeatedly seen Zimmerman in HOA-related meetings.

Shockingly, she was unable to identify Zimmerman, because of the severity of his injuries. This powerful testimony obviously strongly supported the defenses theory of the case that Zimmerman had been the subject of a brutal aggravated assault by Martin

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I agree...its about getting to the truth.  I could care less what color someone is...they are people...a person died...not a color...someones son.

The thing is that to get to the truth you have to weed thru what makes sense and what doesnt.  Most of Zimmermans version makes sense...and it jives.  The problem for zimmerman is that its from his eyes...so although the version may be correct you are only seeing his reaction...not trays.  

That is where objectivity comes in...what was going through trays mind?...we know what was going thru zims...doesnt make it right what he did.  It doesnt mean he didnt make mistakes.  

Tray made some mistakes that night too.  But why Zim was suspicious and his version of the footsteps that night...make sense to me and are relatively consistent with the tapes.  To me the nuts of the case is when the 911 call ended...the confrontation.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> You go ahead and run with that, sarhag. I like to see leftist drones commit to their lies to the bitter end.
> 
> Prosecution had a GREAT day! I bet they were patting each other on the backs when court adjourned. Cuz it was THAT good!



yeah i am sure they had a good day considering 

they tried to impeach one of their own witnesses 

that always suggests 

"a good day"

--LOL


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It actually doesn't.

The tape you link is actually several versions after Zimmerman heard the 911 tape. His initial version has Martin "jumping" him by his car.

And that tape doesn't make sense.

Take what was initially said. Why would Martin, who was running away by Zimmerman's own account, ask if he had a problem? Then Zimmerman has Martin covering his nose and mouth. Really? Does any of the admittedly sparse photographic evidence back that up? There would be blood on Martin's hands as well, since he "broke" Zimmerman's nose. Then? Martin "sees" the gun, and goes for it? Really? What backs that up? Are Martin's fingerprints on the gun? Is there gunpowder on Martin's hands?

The cops, who did a terrible job here, did all these interviews because they thought Zimmerman's story was fishy.

It wasn't just fishy..it was completely fake.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Again, my understanding is that he called the police department directly, not 911.
> 
> Not the case?



Zimmermans call was still handled by the same 911 operator. He did not have to comply with any orders from the operator.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Again, my understanding is that he called the police department directly, not 911.
> ...



Yeah, but he does have to comply with the law.

Following someone running away from you..is menacing.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



*A neg rep thread!*

True story


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Why didn't Martin call 911 instead of flying into a racist creepy ass cracker tirade on the phone with his friend & using that race fueled rage to excessively violently beat Zimmerman?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/28/u...tims-friend-is-pressed-on-her-story.html?_r=0
> 
> Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News



Sallow, my dear...
Are either of those links evidence? 
The first is an update.
The second is incomplete.

Check out post #7.
The prosecutors file dump.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Dunno! 
Some  squirrely  chicky who showed up one day with some groupies and started posting about trials. I think she may be   [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*^^^negged^^^​*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Swear_to_tell said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You sure they are paramedics? What color coats do they wear when they pick you up?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



creepy ass cracker


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*Double negged! And I'm gonna round up the posse' to help! Feel the burn dude!​*
Do you have a recipe for ass cracker, btw?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2013)

Actually, what I saw was an abusive attorney slapping around a 19 year old girl.  

Can't see how that goes over well with an all female jury.  Especially when the judge told West to lower his voice. 

Zimmerman attorney grills RAchel Jeantel in Trayvon Martin case | Washington Times Communities



> A particularly uncomfortable moment came when Don West asked Rachel Jeantel to read from a piece of paper. The paper contained a statement she had allegedly written that was sent to Trayvon&#8217;s mother. Jeantel reported that she was not able to read script writing. Jeantel was forced to explain that she dictated the letter to a friend who had written it for her because she is not able to write very well.
> 
> A similarly painful moment happened when West asked Jeantel &#8220;what wet grass sounds like,&#8221; referring to her now well-known testimony from the previous day. West&#8217;s demeanor when he asked the question was provocative and belittling, rather than sounding like he wanted clarification.  Jeantel clarified that she meant that she heard sounds of someone rolling around on the wet grass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How can being called a delicious salty snack be racist? there was no rage, Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman. Zimmerman was not violently beat. Zimmerman chased Martin down and confronted him, they got into a fight,Zimmerman got a couple minor injuries and killed Martin.


----------



## animallover (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Lol. It reminds me of the Macklemore song. Thrift shop where he says something ass honkey. Anyway.hehehe


----------



## animallover (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh and about her neck. I can't remember who asked but I had a friend once that had thyroid problems and it made her neck deformed like that. So maybe that's it. Just a thought. ?maybe


----------



## animallover (Jun 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtube_gdata_player]MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Then how can being called the color of sweet delicious chocolate be racist?

There was out of control irrational rage from Martin. He continued to beat a person who was not harming him & begging for help. That warrants deadly force from a gun. Martin was clearly irrational & would have killed Zimmerman.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 28, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



That's my take on it too. To me, it's a situation of here's an innocent person, minding his own business, doing what he has a right to do, unarmed, not looking for trouble, and the next thing you know, he's dead because someone profiled him, followed  him, frightened and confused him, caused a confrontation, and then killed him.  It's despicable. It means none of us are safe from people like George Zimmerman.  We can't go for a walk in the evening?  We can't meander to the store and meander back?  We are supposed allow some creepy stranger follow us and not worry about what is going on or defend ourselves?  

Trayvon was put in a very questionable situation, put there by Zimmerman.  Trayvon was a 17 year old high school kid whom we should not expect to make the wisest choices due to his lack of maturity and life experience.  He became Zimmerman's victim the moment Zimmerman stepped out of his vehicle carrying a concealed weapon and began following him.  I find the whole situation appalling.  Kid goes out for a walk and ends up dead. Why?  That's what his father said the next morning.   "He just went to the store."  What the hell happened?  Your kid walks to the mini-mart and ends up dead. Why?  

Because of some crazy ass vigilante carrying a concealed weapon.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Can't find no nookie
But me still lookie.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> You sure they are paramedics? What color coats do they wear when they pick you up?



*^^^ slipping sarcasm noted ^^^​*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2013)

"I am vengence!
I am the Night!
I am Zimmer-man!"


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 28, 2013)

Nate said:


> This kid was a troublemaker, plain and simple. I have no doubt that he really was casing the neighborhood looking for an easy target.



Really?  Does that mean that his father moved into the neighborhood just so that his son could case the neighborhood for "easy targets" only to get murdered by some idiot who had a gun and a hard on for blacks?

Try again Nate...................you're starting to sound really stupid.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Can't find no nookie
> But me still lookie.



People are going to start talking you know...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzW_7ANnHZI]SONNY & CHER - I Got You Babe (rare clip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



She lied.  You are exaggerating his injuries.  If he was so bad off why wasn't he hospitalized?  Blood is not the most important part in an injury.  It looks bad but it is nothing.

Who hasn't had a bloody nose once in a while?

More Z BS from chrome dome.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find no nookie
> ...



He, he, he

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETQuABnBtR0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETQuABnBtR0[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



 Who said being called chocolate is racist? Martin was a scared teenager trying to get away from Zimmerman.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Again in Sanford, FL a gun had to be used to stop racist black thugs from the irrational beating of a white person. This time it was 12 of them beating a pregnant woman.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Again in Sanford, FL a gun had to be used to stop racist black thugs from the irrational beating of a white person. This time it was 12 of them beating a pregnant woman.



Another Hispanic kills a black man.  Hernandez, New England Patriots.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



All the more reason race baiting should be a crime.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.

There is about a handful of objective people in here...why?  If you can only see the wrong in one side..you are not objective..you are biased.  You are no better than those you have the same problem with on the other side.

Tray was not totally innocent...not at all...he came back to George twice...once circling his truck.  He could have just as easily went home...he had a huge head start...GZ wasnt chasing him down the street waving a gun...as far as trayvon knew he was just observing from a distance.  We were all 17 once...I think we all know the persona Trayvon was portraying...he did not have the reputation of some meek innocent kid....it was quite the opposite. He was into drugs, the buying and selling of guns, and fighting.  

For any to suggest otherwise has the blinders on and is unwilling to use simple logic based on what we already know.  He could have defused the situation just like GZ could have...neither did.  But tray was not running scared...gimme a break....he came back twice!! 

Having a friend like Ms rachel doesnt bode well for him either...she has no respect for anyone and is about the most disrespectful witness I have ever seen take the stand.   The judge should admonish her and hold her in contempt and let her spend the night in jail the next time she cocks off in court.  She talk to her momma that way?  Probably does...she has no respect for anyone else...shes probably a pain in her mommas behind.  Thats Trayvons friend...that is who he chose to associate himself with.

If some are concerned with profiling then lets take a look at the 8 or so recent robberies in the area...all but one were black on white or hispanic crimes.  One was against a black lady and she was fed up with it.  The only proven racial epithet spoken was from Trayvon and that was given to us from his good friend, rachel.

So many are looking at the color of skin to decide what side they come down on...sad.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

I have asked before.....what does one catch with fish bait? 
What does one catch with alligator bait?
What does one catch with race bait? 

If you ain't interested..........don't take the bait. 

One thing is sure.....you don't see fish whining about the fact that they love the bait.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



No he wasn't!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> 
> There is about a handful of objective people in here...why?  If you can only see the wrong in one side..you are not objective..you are biased.  You are no better than those you have the same problem with on the other side.
> 
> Tray was not totally innocent...not at all...he came back to George twice...once circling his truck.  Trayvon could have defused the situation just like GZ could have...neither did.  But tray was not running scared...he came back twice!!



Oh, I've never made any claim to be objective. 

I've said that I have NO PROBLEM sacrifcing GZ for political expediency.  

It will prevent race riots and dissuade the next asshole who thinks he's The Punisher(TM) from repeating the stupidity.  

Because at the end of the day, a kid wound up dead with a bullet wound in his chest.  Speculating on what that kid might have done smarter or better is kind of pointless.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> 
> There is about a handful of objective people in here...why?  If you can only see the wrong in one side..you are not objective..you are biased.  You are no better than those you have the same problem with on the other side.
> 
> Tray was not totally innocent...not at all...he came back to George twice...once circling his truck.  Trayvon could have defused the situation just like GZ could have...neither did.  But tray was not running scared...he came back twice!!



Maybe Trayvon could have done so, but with an idiot like Zimmerman following him, it would be hard to do so.

With all the evidence presented so far, I hope that Zimmerman gets at least an involuntary manslaughter verdict and spends at least 5 years in jail.

Sorry......................but when the 911 operator told him that they didn't need him to follow Trayvon and he did with a loaded weapon (as well as made some racist comments about Trayvon), he should be prosecuted.

I personally hope he's found guilty of murder.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn't you guys know? KissMy was there at the scene when it went down.  He knows exactly what happened.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I have asked before.....what does one catch with fish bait?
> What does one catch with alligator bait?
> What does one catch with race bait?
> 
> ...



That sounds like an argument from my grandson.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

animallover said:


> Oh and about her neck. I can't remember who asked but I had a friend once that had thyroid problems and it made her neck deformed like that. So maybe that's it. Just a thought. ?maybe





Grampa Murked U said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked before.....what does one catch with fish bait?
> ...



Just right for you, then.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



But you are lying about how it went.  The kid was being profiled and followed by a much older creepy man who killed him for no good reason other than hate.  If Zimmerman gets off here, there is no justice.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey!  If DD's second language is Spanish why didnt she speak that and let the translator tell us what she was saying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hey!  If DD's second language is Spanish why did she speak that and let the translator tell us what she was saying.




Spanish Ebonics???




That would have been awesome.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EGrX3zbxd6Y]"Retarded" Racist Zimmerman Trial Witness!! - YouTube[/ame]

This is funny


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> ...



I agree...I think he needs to spend some time in jail.  trayvon lost his life...GZ should do some time.

If people would leave race out of it and go with the facts...we might see a verdict.  But instead of looking at facts, we have a prosecution team playing the race wild card...if they keep it up they will lose playing that card.  Its easily refuted and is wasting everyones time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 28, 2013)

Zimmerman deserves a lot more than just 5 years.

I was being kind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [
> 
> I agree...I think he needs to spend some time in jail.  trayvon lost his life...GZ should do some time.
> 
> If people would leave race out of it and go with the facts...we might see a verdict.  But instead of looking at facts, we have a prosecution team playing the race wild card...if they keep it up they will lose playing that card.  Its easily refuted and is wasting everyones time.



I can't see how you leave race out of this.  If Trayvon had been white, GZ never would have followed him or profiled him.  

If GZ had been black, there is no way they'd have given him an initial pass for the shooting. 

I think the prosecution has been pretty restrained and sticking to the facts. Zimmerman shot a kid and repeatedly lied about it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Again, my understanding is that he called the police department directly, not 911.
> ...



you are correct 

this has already been established in trial


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> 
> There is about a handful of objective people in here...why?  If you can only see the wrong in one side..you are not objective..you are biased.  You are no better than those you have the same problem with on the other side.
> 
> ...



While you are being unbiased, what is your take on Zimmerman?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



--LOL

the term "cracker" originates 

from the slavery days from slave holders 

who cracked the whip 

white whip crackers 

*not* the salted kind


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> ...



I spent the entire day taking Trayvons side yesterday...In short, I believe that Zimmerman is lying when he says he was reaching for his phone...I think he was reaching for his gun.  Reaching for anything when confronted by someone you are following in the dark and rain is not a smart move.  It is not defusing the situation...it is inciting it.  He was coincidentally punched while reaching.  

He never identified himself...he went reaching...he was following...and he got jacked up...thats what can happen if you dont know what you are doing.  IMO, GZ bears responsibility for the death of a minor that night...and should serve time for it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

animallover said:


> Oh and about her neck. I can't remember who asked but I had a friend once that had thyroid problems and it made her neck deformed like that. So maybe that's it. Just a thought. ?maybe



drinkin lean and  purple drank will do that to ya


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



ingrate


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

DD's letter said Travon turned around & confronted Zimmerman. Trayvon said "I am not running" turned around & said "why you fallowing me, you got a problem". She said I thought it was just a fight. How did she know there was a fight??? Trayvon probably said to her I am going to beat his cracker ass. She said it was a racial fight because Martin said Zimmerman was a "creepy ass cracker"

This case should be dismissed!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

All DNA evidence
Lab report
March 26, 2012

http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/...t_5_Gorgone_FDLE_complete_report_7_26_12_.pdf

Lots of info here, Autopsy report:

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/05/17/trayvon.martin.autopsy.pdf


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

Probably! You have solved the case. Way to go!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



--LOL

she didnt lie 

she just makes a better defense witness 

then a state witness


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


That's because you have confirmation bias and believe Zimmerman is guilty of murder.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Was Zimmerman in reasonable fear of death or severe bodily harm when he shot Martin?  Recall that Martin was on top of him beating his head into the pavement.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> DD's letter said Travon turned around & confronted Zimmerman. Trayvon said "I am not running" turned around & said "why you fallowing me, you got a problem". She said I thought it was just a fight. How did she know there was a fight??? Trayvon probably said to her I am going to beat his cracker ass. She said it was a racial fight because Martin said Zimmerman was a "creepy ass cracker"
> 
> This case should be dismissed!



she also said that martin made it home


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



has the state noticed that the debris pattern starts 

at the t intersection where zimmerman said he was 

and leads to the spot where martin was lying


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The cardinal rule in psychiatry is to never let the patient get between you and the door.  It's too bad people don't know that and apply that to other areas where they are dealing with a crazed person. Yes, he would circle back if he saw an opportunity to kill someone and make it into a gang for real.

I'm not too worried about Zimmerman if he goes to prison.  All he has to do is get the teardrop tat on below his eye and join one of the Hispanic gangs.  In case you don't know, the number of teardrops they have below their eye represents how many people they have killed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It will help him become a bona fide gang member.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Exactly, but not quite the way you mean. Sanford police determined that it was a clear case of self defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



According to MSNBC yesterday one of the jurors won't look at Mz Bahadoor, but rather will only look at the lawyers.  The interpret that as her being put off by the witness.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Zimmerman deserves a lot more than just 5 years.
> 
> I was being kind.



I hear ya...but if its manslaughter, then he gets about 10...time off with good behavior cuts that in half to about 5 or so.

I believe the state is reaching for the M2 conviction.  These are the same people that let him walk...now they go after M2?  I think they succombed to the political pressure and did it to please people, but going after M2 may be too steep for this jury.  Manslaughter was the way to go, IMO.

An M2 conviction gives him a minimum of 25 years...I dont see the jury doing it.  Not with Rachel as the star witness...lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



No it's not it's his job as a NW coordinator.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I possed it. So THERE!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, what I saw was an abusive attorney slapping around a 19 year old girl.
> 
> Can't see how that goes over well with an all female jury.  Especially when the judge told West to lower his voice.
> 
> ...



Someone needs to take the girl over their knee and give her something she has probably never had...a good whoopin'.  If I was trays mom, Id be going after her throat the way she has disrespected this court and that it could have an effect on the verdict.  Id be pissed at her if I was the Martins.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You are either doing a piss poor job at sarcasm, or you are retarded.

Anyone?


----------



## NLT (Jun 28, 2013)

animallover said:


> Oh and about her neck. I can't remember who asked but I had a friend once that had *thyroid problems and it made her neck deformed *like that. So maybe that's it. Just a thought. ?maybe



Thyroid problems my ass. That is a fat ring on a big fat gettho bitch.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



ididnt watch it 

but according to others on Pierce Morgen CNN a reporter said 

3 of the jurors wouldnt look at deedee

and that not any of them looked emphatic to her


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Chantel served as the most devastating to the prosecution's case.
> ...



Just like Sarah, you let your preconceived biases speak for you. Anywhere I turn the channel, they all say that Chantel torpedoed the prosecution's case with her incompetence on the stand. Not only that the Defense has exposed two other witnesses as giving inconsistent statements to the court.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Court has been called into session. Now in order. Witness "McKinney" has been called to the stand.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what I saw was an abusive attorney slapping around a 19 year old girl.
> ...



She is a poorly educated (possibly special needs) young woman who appears to be not very smart (or her intelligence hasn't been developed); she is unsophisticated; she doesn't know how to behave (no one has taught her).  That doesn't maker her a liar or a punk or deserve a 'good whooping.'  She's a simple, poorly educated young person who has been thrown into a situation of national media attention and criticism she doesn't want.  Give her a break.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, what I saw was an abusive attorney slapping around a 19 year old girl.
> ...



The attorney was quite gentle with her, actually.  He was being sure to be low key and not make her cry, not that there was any likelihood of that.  But an attorney who makes a jury cry can really put off the jury.  JoeB knows nothing about the law and even less about court proceedings.  A person's freedom is at stake here.  And in many criminal trials.  So the attorney gets to ask leading questions on cross.  They can also ask leading questions if their own witness turns hostile, becomes uncooperative, and he gets the witness declared a 'hostile witness.'  She was definitely hostile, but she was not a witness for the defense.  Intentionally, that is.  I think she put the jury off so much that she really hurt the prosecution's case, not that they had one or intended form the outset to purse this, because they didn't.  She didn't seem to realize that the things she was saying corroborated Zimmerman's story.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Someone who is trying to put an innocent man in  prison doesn't deserve or get a break.


----------



## Wildman (Jun 28, 2013)

if "Creepy Assed Cracker" is NOT racist.., in my *OPINION* neither is "Nigga Muthafuka".., what say you Sarah ?

Sarah, are you really a black person imitating a white person by using Marilyn Monroe's photo as your avatar ?

does this photo look as though GZ bashed his own head into the pavement/sidewalk ?






hey Sarah.., this one is just for you !!  






   ....   ... i am betting you are about to  ... keep on  you may get to the bottom of this "Racist Rachel"  thing yet !!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



MarcATL is Afrocentric he sees all things through the lens of race so you will only ever get biased views from him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I think she likely put them off, but they aren't showing the jury.  I think she puts pretty much everyone off.  She was disrespectful to the attorney and to the court.  Someone clearly coached her to say 'sir' but not to watch her hostile tone of voice.  She claimed no one has discussed her presentation with her after the first day, but I think they did.  Of course the media, wanting Zimmerman lynched is making all kinds of excuses for her.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



>>> How can being called a delicious salty snack be racist? 
When I lived in FL cracker was not considered a racist tag, we wore it with pride actually. 

>>> there was no rage
Define Rage, ... fist fight, defending oneself... arguable either way we have no video, no evidence that either was in a rage.  More likely they were both scared than in a rage.

>>> Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman.
At one point he was.

>>> Zimmerman was not violently beat.
One person's scratch is another person's mortal injury.  I agree did not appear to be a violent beating.  More a wrestling match between an adult and a skinny teenager... right up until the point where one or both of them decided the winner of the scrap would be the guy with the pistol.

>>> Zimmerman chased Martin down and confronted him, they got into a fight,Zimmerman got a couple minor injuries and killed Martin.
Arguable from TM's perspective.

>>> You are either doing a piss poor job at sarcasm, or you are retarded.
Nah.. you are just having difficulty putting your feet in TMs shoes.  Your feet are in GZs shoes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder how many who are against Zimmerman will support the verdict if it turns out to be 'not guilty?'


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Man, that's some kind of butt hurt you've got going there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, what captivating videos they just showed. There's so much information on them. 



Hang Zimmerman because of lights in the background.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Prosecution is trying to pass off two videos in the pool hall now to say that Zimmerman followed Martin into the area. Objection was raised by the defense for the first video and sustained. McKinney was excused from the stand.

John Good has been called to the stand. This witness could be potentially damaging to the prosecution.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah and have you seen her tweets?...shes eating it up...orange nail polish?  She is being perceived exactly the way she is putting off.  I have no sympathy for her.  She didnt even go to the dudes funeral and then she lied to his parents...shes scum.  I would say that about anyone who performed the way she did in court.  And she is a horrible reflection on Trayvon...he hung with this chick?  What does that say about him.

I dont care how unsophisticated you are...shes human and should know how to respect a court.  Shes stomping on Trayvons grave.

And lets not forget how she dissed him while he had someone following him in the dark.  The phone cutoff and that was it for her...back to the booze I guess.

She hasnt earned sympathy from anyone, imo.  This isnt a charity...someone died and someone elses life is on the line.  Does someone need to tell her this or is she at least smart enough to figure that out for herself?  She was the key witness and she blew it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I watched this video again and then bumped it up against his next interview with Sean Hannity.  The reenactment seems very credible to me and it was the very next day.  It was not known to Zimmerman who saw or heard what had happened and what would be reported to police outside of his account...I think this reenactment is pretty close to what actually happened.
> 
> Interesting to me was that Tray had walked up the T while GZ was in the car and then went right (in the direction of fiances house), but then Tray comes back and actually circles GZs car when GZ was in it talking to 911 dispatch.  Then he says Tray went back up the T in sidewalk the same way as the first time (to the right and on the sidewalk going behind the apts and towards the fiances house).
> 
> ...



You don't know much about gangs do you.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your assumptions are not facts

1) There is no evidence of profiling... and it matters not in proving murder
2) Creepy?? Did you feed Martin his line that was repeated by the ignorant witness the other day??
3) No good reason other than hate? Being attacked is not a good reason when people are of different race, eh??

You are sold on guilt because of your obvious leaning toward the typical liberal victim mentality and your racist leanings (or at least race guilt leanings)... you ignore facts and logic in all of this... you are useless


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I watched this video again and then bumped it up against his next interview with Sean Hannity.  The reenactment seems very credible to me and it was the very next day.  It was not known to Zimmerman who saw or heard what had happened and what would be reported to police outside of his account...I think this reenactment is pretty close to what actually happened.
> ...



More than you think.  Maybe not those exact words...lol...but you get the point...have a conversation...ask?  If you are suspicious...speak up.  He acted kind of cowardly imo...but of course his diehards dont see anything that he could have done differently...you arent a diehard are ya, sunshine?  Wannabes arent above approach...unless you are scared of them.  Yeah, I would have said something to someone circling my vehicle.

And if I am assuming he is a gangster, then would I not be guilty of profiling?  You just profiled, sunshine...lol.  What?  Hes black and wearing a hoodie, so hes a gangster and cant be asked where hes headed or if everything is okay?  Interesting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

John Good just delivered a very devastating answer to the prosecution's case. The lighter skinned individual was on the bottom, with an individual in darker clothing holding down/striking/bashing lighter skinned individual. As we all know, Zimmerman was wearing red, Trayvon was wearing black.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I dont have to lie about it Sarah. The facts that have been released through the months building up to this trial support Zimmerman's version.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Witness John Good - probably should have been considered the most important witness for this trial. He is the one that went outside and saw more of what happened than anyone else.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

One thing Ive noticed is that most dont live in that complex for very long...all of the witnesses it seems USED to live there....lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> One thing Ive noticed is that most dont live in that complex for very long...all of the witnesses it seems USED to live there....lol.



it had lots of crime


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Witness John Good - probably should have been considered the most important witness for this trial. He is the one that went outside and saw more of what happened than anyone else.



Yeah he's also the despicable jerk that decided to not help the guy crying out for help.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I believe Martin called him "a creepy assed cracker" to be precise. and then he followed that up with "N" word.  Was race a factor? hell hess, Martin made it a factor.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Prosecutor is having trouble asking his questions.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

NLT said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



he's repeating the msnbc talking points. It's fun watching the trial with them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > One thing Ive noticed is that most dont live in that complex for very long...all of the witnesses it seems USED to live there....lol.
> ...



So Ive heard.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Insults don't intimidate anyone on a message nor do they advance your argument.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> John Good just delivered a very devastating answer to the prosecution's case. The lighter skinned individual was on the bottom, with an individual in darker clothing holding down/striking/bashing lighter skinned individual. As we all know, Zimmerman was wearing red, Trayvon was wearing black.



Can you figure out a reason why the blood would be dribbling down, toward Zimmerman's face?







See if you can post something in response that would make any sense at all.  This case is going to boil down to circumstancial evidence.  

As the only one here on the correct side, Treyvon's, I will not be responding to anyone who is just sitting around calling me names, etc..  Thantos, Diamond Dave, any others.  Just so you're clear on why I am not in any convo with you.

Move along, you're not interesting.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> 
> There is about a handful of objective people in here...why?  If you can only see the wrong in one side..you are not objective..you are biased.  You are no better than those you have the same problem with on the other side.
> 
> ...



First off you are going by Zimmerman's "recollection" of events, which have changed several times.

And that night? Martin was totally innocent, as he didn't do anything.

Florida also has a "stand your ground" law, which allows a person to defend themselves, proactively. It's a stupid law by the way..but it favors Martin.

It's interesting that the murder victim is on trial here.

But heck..let's go with Zimmerman's faulty recollection of events. In story number 3..or was it 4..before the "fight" Martin and Zimmerman exchange words.

Zimmerman's "version" is:

Martin: What's your problem?
Zimmerman: I don't have a problem.
Martin: You do now.

Rachel's version is:

Martin: What are you following me for?
Zimmerman: What are you doing here?


In both cases, Zimmerman does not identify himself as part of the watch or tell Martin he is armed. And it's clear, at that point to Zimmerman, in most of his versions of events that Martin is or was trying to get away from him up until that point.

This is one of the big problems with concealed carry, especially when it comes to things like this. Zimmerman had a huge advantage over Martin and makes no attempt at all to clearly define that..or why he was following him. In both versions of events? Zimmerman is confrontational during a very bad situation.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice imagination you have there. I don't suppose you can actually provide any links to support...any...of it? Cuz you do keep repeating the meme...over...and over...and over. And you have yet to actually provide any evidence of it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

another state witness for the defense


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

None of them seem particularly fond of these defense attorneys.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > John Good just delivered a very devastating answer to the prosecution's case. The lighter skinned individual was on the bottom, with an individual in darker clothing holding down/striking/bashing lighter skinned individual. As we all know, Zimmerman was wearing red, Trayvon was wearing black.
> ...



He got off the ground after he shot Martin, after having his head beaten into the concrete? John Good just all but identified Martin as the aggressor. Guy in black straddling a guy in red. If you were watching the video from earlier this week, you'd know the guy in black to be Martin. You need to stop dismissing reality Sarah, Good just blew the prosecution's case out of the water.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I wonder how many who are against Zimmerman will support the verdict if it turns out to be 'not guilty?'



None! Obama media tell them what to believe. There is no place for facts or rational thought. They're only waiting for their leaders signal to riot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> None of them seem particularly fond of these defense attorneys.



Nor are you particularly fond of analyzing the facts. I notice you act this way when things aren't going well for your point of view.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



So, Zimmerman had that orange/red jacket on during the scuffle?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Can you figure out a reason why the blood would be dribbling down, toward Zimmerman's face?



Because Zimmerman had been standing up for a few minutes when the picture was taken and gravity will tend to cause the blood to flow down.  Not sure why you state 





> toward Zimmerman's face?



Can you explain how Zimmerman got these injuries?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

That should do it. Good has directly identified Zimmerman as the person on the bottom. He also just said that the person (Zimmerman) on the bottom, might have been the one screaming for help. Game over.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Indeed. That was before he was processed and cleaned up by the paramedics.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

Assuming George Zimmerman's wounds on the back of his head were still bleeding, and that at the time the photograph of his head was taken, he was sitting up and presumably still bleeding. That's one plausible reason why the blood could be dribbling a bit down and towards his ears. If he were on his hands and knees on top of Martin (which would make no sense if you're also shooting him) the blood would likely have more of a horizontal slant towards his ears/temples.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



What makes you think he was trying to insult you?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, here is the jacket when he was being booked.  Did the paramedics launder it too?

(Back of Zimmerman's Jacket 45 minutes after he was alleged on his back in a bloody, muddy scuffle)


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> Assuming George Zimmerman's wounds on the back of his head were still bleeding, and that at the time the photograph of his head was taken, he was sitting up and presumably still bleeding. That's one plausible reason why the blood could be dribbling a bit down and towards his ears. If he were on his hands and knees on top of Martin (which would make no sense if you're also shooting him) the blood would likely have more of a horizontal slant towards his ears/temples.



Zimmerman's wounds in the back of the head are what give the biggest problems with the theory that Zimmerman was on top. if He was on top of Trayvon in a struggle, how on earth does he get injuries to the back of the head. Unlss of course, Trayvon jumped him from behidn earlier on.

Either way they don't help the prosecution and certainly are strong cicumstantial evidence for the defense.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, here is the jacket when he was being booked.  Did the paramedics launder it too?
> 
> (Back of Zimmerman's Jacket 45 minutes after he was alleged on his back in a bloody, muddy scuffle)



How does this prove your case? If the witnesses are testifying that the guy in red was on the bottom. How does posting Zimmerman in his jacket prove he was the aggressor?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So many people need to take a long hard look at just why they are coming down on the side they are...both sides.
> ...



Dude, I have posted 3 separate tapes of his recollection of events.  1) the police interrogation tape; 2) the reenactment the very next day; 3) his interview months later with Sean Hannity.  In addition, we have the 911 tape.  He is consistent in all of these tapes.  I have no axe to grind here.  I went back thru the tapes again last night and bumped them against each other.

So for you to say several versions is not being fair.  Lets stick with the tapes...thats all we have.  You have plenty of them to listen to.  Maybe you should do that and then come back and tell us what version is inconsistant.

I am giving specific links and then commenting on them...you are not providing links to support your accusations.  You are making an irresponsible argument.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is the jacket when he was being booked.  Did the paramedics launder it too?
> ...



See any grass stains, mud, blood, anything?  Looks like he just washed it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> snip
> 
> >>> You are either doing a piss poor job at sarcasm, or you are retarded.
> Nah.. you are just having difficulty putting your feet in TMs shoes.  Your feet are in GZs shoes.



You seem to have the shoe/shoe problem. Most of your snipped suppositions are false at worst or biased at best.
My opinion is based on information I have learned as a result of research. Yours is based on emotions.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, here is the jacket when he was being booked.  Did the paramedics launder it too?



Probably not, the jacket would have dried and the grass rubbed off in the drive to the police station.  Do you believe that the police lied when they stated in the police report that the back of his jacket was "wet and covered with grass, like he had been lying on his back"?

Can you also explain why Martins hoody was wet in the front yet relatively dry on the back?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, here is the jacket when he was being booked.  Did the paramedics launder it too?
> 
> (Back of Zimmerman's Jacket 45 minutes after he was alleged on his back in a bloody, muddy scuffle)



Yep, same jacket. Your arguments are easily countered:

Zimmerman as he was when the officers on scene photographed him on the night he shot Martin. Note the blood and the red-orange jacket.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> blood would likely have more of a horizontal slant towards his ears/temples.



Zimmerman's wounds in the back of the head are what give the biggest problems with the theory that Zimmerman was on top. if He was on top of Trayvon in a struggle, how on earth does he get injuries to the back of the head. Unlss of course, Trayvon jumped him from behidn earlier on.

Either way they don't help the prosecution and certainly are strong cicumstantial evidence for the defense.[/QUOTE]

Exactly. That's one of the main reasons why I think Zimmerman was on the bottom. 

This court trial has been fascinating to watch and it'd be nice if there was a place to view the whole thing. The way it's going it seems the defense will win this one.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> See any grass stains, mud, blood, anything?  Looks like he just washed it.



No one claimed there were grass stains, blood or mud on the back of Zimmermans jacket.  Again, do you believe the police lied in their police report?


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> See any grass stains, mud, blood, anything?  Looks like he just washed it.



That question has merit.

If Zimmerman were on the bottom, and presumably this scuffle was on wet grass, why are there no stains on the back of his jacket?

Furthermore, are there any stains on Martin's pants?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Why would you? Was the ground moist? hard to get grass stains or mud without moisture? Was the struggle even in the grass or on the sidewalk? 

Why would there be blood on the back of the jacket? The injuries were to the head. If the injuries were caused by his head hitting the ground, the back of the jacket would have been against the ground. Why would you expect blood on it?

It's clear from the pictures that while the head blead a bit, that it was dry before hitting the jacket. Not to mention there is a collar to the jacket and if any blood reached the jacket, you wouldn't see it because it would likely deposit behind the collar. 

Are you expecting huge stains of blood? There could be small starts of blood mud, or grass stains on the jacket. Without closer examination you can't say there arent.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

The latest witness for the prosecution testified that Zimmerman was on the ground with Martin giving him a ground and pound.

The prosecution seems to be putting on all defense witnesses.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Witness John Good - probably should have been considered the most important witness for this trial. He is the one that went outside and saw more of what happened than anyone else.
> ...



And just who is the person that was crying out for help? Since you seem to know as a fact who it was, tell us all so that can be cleared up. 

As far as what I've heard in the trial so far, no person has come forward to say with 100% confidence that it was M or Z.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > See any grass stains, mud, blood, anything?  Looks like he just washed it.
> ...



Why would we presume the scuffle occured on wet grass?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Nor does stupidity. I am sorry I pointed out yours. We friends now?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Regardless of whether or not there was blood or stains on the jacket, if he had washed it, he would have been guilty of tampering with evidence.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > See any grass stains, mud, blood, anything?  Looks like he just washed it.
> ...



The police report states that the back of Z's jacket was wet and covered with grass clippings.  No indications of mud, blood or grass stains

The pictures of Martins hoody show the front is soaked while the back is relatively dry.  There are grass stains at the knee on Martins pants


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Since he wasnt charged with that, I would say it's a safe conclusion that he didn't


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Chantel served as the most devastating to the prosecution's case.
> ...



How can you even function in real life with being so Afrocentric? cause I have to tell you putting a ignorant racist girl on the stand wasn't a good thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Martin's pants were wet at the knees. There were wet grass stains on the back of Zimmerman's jacket. Martin on top, Zimmerman on bottom. The facts are irrefutable.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



More evidence for the defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Precisely. Sarah would be wrong in saying "it looks like he just washed it".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



good to know. Im very much aware that we can't possibly tell how much grass stains there were without a closer examination of the jacket.

I don't think the prosecution will do that though, because the evidence right now points to Zimmerman being on the bottom.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Good just once again identified Martin as the one on top via a cel taken of the 7-11 video, as the one straddling Mr. Zimmerman. The State just signed it's own death warrant by calling this witness.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> That question has merit.
> 
> If Zimmerman were on the bottom, and presumably this scuffle was on wet grass, why are there no stains on the back of his jacket?
> 
> Furthermore, are there any stains on Martin's pants?





Avatar4321 said:


> Why would we presume the scuffle occured on wet grass?



I had thought that was the case. The star witness Jenteal, iirc, said that she heard the sound of "wet grass."



legaleagle_45 said:


> The police report states that the back of Z's jacket was wet and covered with grass clippings.  No indications of mud, blood or grass stains
> 
> The pictures of Martins hoody show the front is soaked while the back is relatively dry.  There are grass stains at the knee on Martins pants



If the first part of your post is true, that seems to contradict what Sarah G said. Then again, I can't see any grass clipping on his jacket from the photograph she provided. Maybe they were brushed off?

As for the latter... if there are indeed grass stains on his knees that strongly supports the notion that Martin was on top, ground-pounding Zimmerman's face in.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Why would TM scream HELP!?

TM was holding his hand over GZ mouth to shut him up. The only eye witness said GZ yelled HELP!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Defense presenting Good's sketch as evidence. Over the repeated and overruled objections of the prosecutor. There's not much more that can be said.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

WTF does wet grass sound like?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:






Sanford Police Department took the above picture about 45 minutes after Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin, you can see two pinholes on the tip of Zimmerman's nose which is exactly the location of the bleeding Officer Wagner's picture shows.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


I believe Good will testify that Zimmerman was calling for help and was on the bottom.

I enjoy your comments, by the way. You should be on the jury. You're inquisitive and seem to be unprejudiced.
While some of "us" will naturally lean towards a guy who seems to have acted in self defense, and others will lean against a white guy who killed a black kid without regard for justification, you seem to remain objective.
Certainly more so than me or truthseeker420. 

Rep incoming.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I said "decided to not help the guy crying out for help."  How do you go from my statement to your statement "you seem to know as a fact who it was, tell us all so that can be cleared up?"

I have no idea who was crying out for help.  It could have been either of them as far as I can tell.  If Zimmerman made that yelp, why not have him reproduce it? .. put the glove on.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Indeed. The jury would be foolish, or paid off, to rule Zimmerman guilty of murder. He acted in self-defense.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 28, 2013)

Turn off your Idiot Box people. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. This is a distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously cannot receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He had just been cleaned up you idiot. Do you think the cops photoshopped the image I just posted??

Once again, for posterity:


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



get a room...


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck does your feelings that he wasn't beat enough have to do with whether HE felt his life was at risk?


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarah, with respect I don't think you're considering this issue fairly. On your picture, it's not just two pinholes, but there's also a cut on the upper bridge of his nose. Also, he may have damage on the inside parts of his nose that can't easily be seen from the outside.

Please consider this picture of Zimmerman's bloody nose, which points to there being trauma which would cause the bleeding in the first place:


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> That should do it. Good has directly identified Zimmerman as the person on the bottom. He also just said that the person (Zimmerman) on the bottom, might have been the one screaming for help. Game over.




Is this a prosecution witness or a defense witness?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



People let OJ go and elected Obama for another term.... Never underestimate the mass stupidity of some people.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> If the first part of your post is true, that seems to contradict what Sarah G said. Then again, I can't see any grass clipping on his jacket from the photograph she provided. Maybe they were brushed off?



That is highly probable, what we are seeing is a picture taken 45 minutes later after Z had been transported to the police station.  The jacket probably was waterproof or water resistant and would dry off quickly and the grass fall off or be rubbed off as he was being transported.  The only other explanation is that the police lied in their police report.



Wake said:


> As for the latter... if there are indeed grass stains on his knees that strongly supports the notion that Martin was on top, ground-pounding Zimmerman's face in.



I actually do not put much weight on that.  I have seen the photos of the pants and there are indeed grass stains at the knees, but when those stains got on the pants is merely speculation.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 28, 2013)

Turn off your Idiot Box people. This is just another distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously can't receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Just trying to help you with your critical thinking skills. Ad hominem attack is an informal fallacy. No worries BFF !


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> WTF does wet grass sound like?



Like a wet rustling, Thanatos. Obviously wet grass being moved has its own distinct sound, much like wet leaves or wet straw.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:
> ...



Forget it, she is blind. Blinded with emotion, and prevaricated assumptions.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Turn off your Idiot Box people. This is just another distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously can't receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.



Dont worry sooner or later there will be a thread about a paul.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF does wet grass sound like?
> ...



Dont see how you hear that on a phone.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If these people have been intimidated, then the man's right to a fair trial would have been violated. I would think he could appeal a ruling on that basis.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 28, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Turn off your Idiot Box people. This is just another distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously can't receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.
> ...



Don't get sucked into this farce. Don't let em dumb you down further. Get off the couch and enjoy a nice Summer day instead. Have a good one.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I think because he saw Zimmerman get his gun out, that is why Martin screamed.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Turn off your Idiot Box people. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. This is a distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously cannot receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.



Too late! I lost 100 IQ points listening to DD testify. I may as will finish the job.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Turn off your Idiot Box people. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. This is a distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously cannot receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.



Not everyone is sitting on a couch at home or somewhere else. Some of us actually work and listen in via the internet while doing other things. It's called multi-tasking. To be honest, I'd rather be at the beach.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > If the first part of your post is true, that seems to contradict what Sarah G said. Then again, I can't see any grass clipping on his jacket from the photograph she provided. Maybe they were brushed off?
> ...



I'm not so sure about that, Eagle. If the stains were wet, that'd give us some sort of a timeline. If dry, then I'll agree with you.



TemplarKormac said:


> Forget it, she is blind. Blinded with emotion, and prevaricated assumptions.



I have to be brutally honest. I think there are a lot of people in this thread who have already formed their judgments, and are now meandering through the evidence and the testimonies... some overtly, some subtly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

As O'Mara returned to his seat from questioning, you could see him smiling. He believes he just nailed it.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



It depends on how close the phone is to the ground, how quiet the night was, the materials on Martin's shoes, and how long that wet grass may have been, and the clarity & volume of the phone at that time. There are variables here.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> As O'Mara returned to his seat from questioning, you could see him smiling. He believes he just nailed it.



Dang it, I'm missing it!  Where are you watching this TK?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> As O'Mara returned to his seat from questioning, you could see him smiling. He believes he just nailed it.



Between Rachel Chantal and this Good guy, he pretty much did.   That star witness was devastating.  I've seen most of her testimony and she was awful for the prosecution.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wake said:


> I'm not so sure about that, Eagle. If the stains were wet, that'd give us some sort of a timeline. If dry, then I'll agree with you.



The picture I saw showed dry pants, but the pictures were taken much later, allowing them to dry. I have not seen photos of the pants which purport to show the condition of the pants in the immediate aftermath of the incident. That does not mean such evidence does not exist, it merely means I have not seen it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes he was.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Turn off your Idiot Box people. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. This is a distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously cannot receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.
> ...



Yup  - I am outside erecting a building.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I have been in hundreds of street fights and have seen hundreds more.

I never saw anyone holding someones's nose and clamping his mouth.  Choking works much better.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Turn off your Idiot Box people. Enjoy a nice Summer day instead. This is a distraction farce meant to dumb you down further. This man has already been convicted anyway. He was convicted the day the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' He obviously cannot receive a fair trial now. Debating this farce really is an exercise in futility. So put your potato chips down, and get off the couch. Don't allow them to dumb you down further. Have a nice day.
> ...



Another American Public School success story. 

AMERICA'S #1!! AMERICA'S #1!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree. Ad Hominem is fallacy. I questioned your veracity.
You claim there was no rage. Were you there? Witnesses have said in deposition that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him. Sounds like rage to me.
You said Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman, but yet, Martin doubled back and attacked him.
You said Zimmerman was not violently beat. He had several lacerations to his scalp, 4 lumps in distinctly different areas of his scalp and a broken nose. I call that violent. I would certainly be in fear for MY life.
You said, that Zimmerman chased and confronted Martin, but evidence supports Zimmerman's account that Martin attacked him.
Yes Mr Zimmerman's injuries were minor in comparison to Martin's but if we are to accept Zimmerman's and Good's accounts, both supported by a time line established by the recorded phone call and forensics, Zimmerman was getting his head slammed into the sidewalk and was reasonably in fear for his life.





> How can being called a delicious salty snack be racist? there was no rage, Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman. Zimmerman was not violently beat. Zimmerman chased Martin down and confronted him, they got into a fight,Zimmerman got a couple minor injuries and killed Martin.



So which is it? Sarcasm or stupidity?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zimmerman with another expensive custom made suit with expensive tie, today.  My, my, my, don't he look chic?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't see what the prosecution accomplished there,  in the cross examination of Good.

Is Good witness #6?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Or cannabis?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ever had a broken nose or seen anyone with a broken nose?  You can tell when it is broken, it bleeds a lot, the blood would not have been just at the scratch on the tip.  Look closley at the picture you posted, if you are fair and not biased, you will see blood is only coming from the tip of his nose..


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Aimmerman with another expensive custom made suit with expensive tie, today.  My, my, my, don't he look chic?



I'd bet everyone in the court room is wearing different clothes than they were yesterday. ('cept the Judge)

50/50 even you changed your underwear.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ever had a broken nose or seen anyone with a broken nose?  You can tell when it is broken, it bleeds a lot, the blood would not have been just at the scratch on the tip.  Look closley at the picture you posted, if you are fair and not biased, you will see blood is only coming from the tip of his nose..



Do you believe the doctor lied in his medical report indicating that Z had a broken nose?  How do you think Z got these injuries?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I agree. Ad Hominem is fallacy. I questioned your veracity.
> You claim there was no rage. Were you there? Witnesses have said in deposition that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him. Sounds like rage to me.
> You said Martin was trying to get away from Zimmerman, but yet, Martin doubled back and attacked him.
> You said Zimmerman was not violently beat. He had several lacerations to his scalp, 4 lumps in distinctly different areas of his scalp and a broken nose. I call that violent. I would certainly be in fear for MY life.
> ...



Murder!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

What you see has been filtered through a media executive to make whatever point that particular media outlet wants to make.  The jury will only see official photographs and not get to see any of the enhanced, adjusted or photoshopped depictions that you do.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Aimmerman with another expensive custom made suit with expensive tie, today.  My, my, my, don't he look chic?
> ...



Not all of them wear a new tailor made suit every day.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Court has been called into recess.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. Ad Hominem is fallacy. I questioned your veracity.
> ...



Suicide by arrogance.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Witnesses have said in deposition that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him. Sounds like rage to me.
> Martin doubled back and attacked him.
> He had several lacerations to his scalp, 4 lumps in distinctly different areas of his scalp and a broken nose. I call that violent. I would certainly be in fear for MY life.
> evidence supports Zimmerman's account that Martin attacked him.
> Yes Mr Zimmerman's injuries were minor in comparison to Martin's but if we are to accept Zimmerman's and Good's accounts, both supported by a time line established by the recorded phone call and forensics, Zimmerman was getting his head slammed into the sidewalk and was reasonably in fear for his life.



Or... Zimmerman scratched his own head as he was trying to scoot out from underneath TM?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



So you are suggesting that this was a coverup? A conspiracy? You are basely predictable, Sarah.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



His attorney's buy him the suits. Happens in every high profile case, by a qualified attorney.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Not all of them have a defense team that wants to present their client in the best possible light.
Would you rather he wear a prison jump suit?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Murder by a psycho bean bandit.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I didn't see what the prosecution accomplished there,  in the cross examination of Good.
> 
> Is Good witness #6?



Ah,  now I see.

Mr. Good could not see and punches connect from where he was,  either because of distance or poor lighting.

He only saw what looked like "raining down blows MMA style" but not the actual fist connecting with face.

And Martin was definitely on top of Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]: This is the live stream, unfiltered by any media influence of any kind.

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes, that would be appropriate.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses have said in deposition that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him. Sounds like rage to me.
> ...


Sure! We'll just go with that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Jeeze, how far off center can you get.  There are pictures of him making gang hand signals.  And I am not the police, so I am not 'profiling.'  I am a private citizen who has worked with all sorts of people, many of them gang members.  Li'l Trayvon wasn't looking for conversation.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Your opinion, though not supported by facts in evidence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Witness John Good - probably should have been considered the most important witness for this trial. He is the one that went outside and saw more of what happened than anyone else.
> ...



With some very narrow exceptions, the law does not require a person to step in.  You are not your brother's keeper.  Only a fool gets in between in a fight, particularly when one has a gun.  He did the prudent thing.  He called 911.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No, not conspiracies, lying.  Zimmerman said he was punched in the face 30 times.  Look at him after he was cleaned up 45 minutes after the altercation.  Does he look like he was hit by a big strong kid 30 times?

If the prosecution doesn't get into this kind of evidence and Zimmerman walks, I blame the prosecution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Do you have a witness that saw TM was slamming GZs head on the concrete?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

I lost track of the trial. Are they on lunch break already?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes. John Good.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 28, 2013)

Has any witness proved that George Zimmerman, at the time of the incident, had a depraved mind? If not, then he can not be convicted of 2nd degree murder. 

Might as well accept the fact that he isn't going to be found guilty of murder 2. Manslaughter is the most that he will get. At this point his scenario of events has not been challenged, but supported by witness statements, so the state has not proven beyond a reasonable doubt that he didn't act in self-defense. 

Take the emotion and opinion out and see what is happening at the trial. You can argue all you want that Zimmerman acted foolishly and was a "cracka" who was following a black kid. Doesn't change the facts that are happening in the courtroom.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And that's another one of the things in version 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 of Zimmerman's story that makes no sense.

He had a "broken" nose, was bleeding profusely and yet, no blood smeared on George's face? No Zimmerman blood on Martin's hands or Hoodie?

Gotta love it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses have said in deposition that Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating him. Sounds like rage to me.
> ...



With li'l Trayvon on top and Zimmerman lifting he head to try and see a way out of how to defend himself, he most assuredly get wounds to the back of the head when the blows came crashing down on his face.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



He would have also had at least one black eye. When I broke my nose I had my black eye for a month and a half. 
Martin might have attacked him, but he lied about the details that is for sure.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Courts have long held that bringing a defendant into the courtroom in prison attire prejudices the jury.  As a self proclaimed street thug you should appreciate that.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Has any witness proved that George Zimmerman, at the time of the incident, had a depraved mind? If not, then he can not be convicted of 2nd degree murder.
> 
> Might as well accept the fact that he isn't going to be found guilty of murder 2. Manslaughter is the most that he will get. At this point his scenario of events has not been challenged, but supported by witness statements, so the state has not proven beyond a reasonable doubt that he didn't act in self-defense.
> 
> Take the emotion and opinion out and see what is happening at the trial. You can argue all you want that Zimmerman acted foolishly and was a "cracka" who was following a black kid. Doesn't change the facts that are happening in the courtroom.



The isn't "depraved mind"..it's "depraved indifference" to human life.

As it stands, Zimmerman showed just that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I just posted how it was possible for him to get wounds to the back of his head.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Has any witness proved that George Zimmerman, at the time of the incident, had a depraved mind? If not, then he can not be convicted of 2nd degree murder.
> 
> Might as well accept the fact that he isn't going to be found guilty of murder 2. Manslaughter is the most that he will get. At this point his scenario of events has not been challenged, but supported by witness statements, so the state has not proven beyond a reasonable doubt that he didn't act in self-defense.
> 
> Take the emotion and opinion out and see what is happening at the trial. You can argue all you want that Zimmerman acted foolishly and was a "cracka" who was following a black kid. Doesn't change the facts that are happening in the courtroom.



Mens rea is not an issue in murder 2.  Geeze.  Try to keep up.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He had a "broken" nose, was bleeding profusely and yet, no blood smeared on George's face? No Zimmerman blood on Martin's hands or Hoodie?



It was raining.  Might be a reason why there was less blood apparent.  I can't say for sure, as I wasn't there, but that seems a reasonable explanation.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Has any witness proved that George Zimmerman, at the time of the incident, had a depraved mind? If not, then he can not be convicted of 2nd degree murder.
> ...



Which witness or piece of evidence shows this beyond a reasonable doubt?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



George wasnt privy to trays hand signals on that night and neither were you...assuming he is a gangster is profiling.  I would approach Tray as I would any other teen I thought suspicious or who was circling my vehicle....I would do it as I stated before and it most likely would have prevented his death.

GZ made mistakes...that should be easily recognized for someone with your experience.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see what the prosecution accomplished there,  in the cross examination of Good.
> ...



I believe this witness was the only one who said Martin was on top.  Two others said the one on top got up, the other was just laying there.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, the prosecution has called a fantastic witness.....................for the defense!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Nope! you're wrong, see his nose  where it leaves his face? if got a big red dot of blood, that's the break, can you even see that the cartilage is crooked?  Look up on the bridge, that's the break.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> You are not your brother's keeper.


After Cain had murdered his brother Abel, God asked him where his brother was. Cain answered, &#8220;I know not; am I my brother's keeper?&#8221;

I'm gonna guess your response is some sort of jab at Christianity, where Christians are in fact called to help each other, that Christians do in fact have the responsibility to be their brother's keeper.



Sunshine said:


> Only a fool gets in between in a fight,


Then I am a fool.  It's one thing to break up a fair fight, and another thing entirely to break up an un-fair fight where one has called mercy and is begging for help. 



Sunshine said:


> particularly when one has a gun.


How would this witness know someone has a gun?



Sunshine said:


> He did the prudent thing.


And the teen died.



Sunshine said:


> He called 911.


And the teen died.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Maybe,  I didn't hear that testimony...but my understanding is that that was AFTER the shot.

I believe only this witness and the 13 year old have testimony that relates to the pre-shot positioning.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I lost track of the trial. Are they on lunch break already?



Yes, until 1 ET.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He had a "broken" nose, was bleeding profusely and yet, no blood smeared on George's face? No Zimmerman blood on Martin's hands or Hoodie?
> ...



Oh yeah..that's the ticket.

And no blood on the hoodie and hands?

In any case..it makes no difference.

Zimmerman initiated this..and used unreasonable force.

In other words, he murdered Martin.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Well, the prosecution has called a fantastic witness.....................for the defense!


Better to have the defense call him?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Good point.  In the pictures of GZ he was bleeding pretty bad, especially from the mouth even after getting cleaned up.   You would think that if he covered his face with his hands there would be at least some blood or dna on his hands.

I dont know what influence the rain could have on that.  Is it possible the rain would wash it away?  I dont know.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The unarmed dead kid on the lawn.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Where is that break 45 minutes later?  The Sanford Police took this picture at that time.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

paulitician said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Some of us can pay attention to more then one thing.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He had a "broken" nose, was bleeding profusely and yet, no blood smeared on George's face? No Zimmerman blood on Martin's hands or Hoodie?
> ...



Or that paramedics had helped Zimmerman clean himself up before the pics were taken.  Knuckles to the front of the face where there was no bleeding, just swelling, would not pick up blood from the back of the head.  Nowhere has it been suggested that li'l Trayvon ever scratched Zimmerman with his nails.  I have seen my share of fist fights in psych hospitals.  It is possible for a stronger, taller person to really injure the party he is attacking with no blood.  I was stabbed by a patient back in the 90s and that patient did not get soiled with any of my blood.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


Sallow "feels" that Zimmerman should go to jail because his skin is several shades lighter.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So by your logic every dead person is a murder victim.  You should have quit while you were behind.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I can see now the prosecutions alternate theory...

Martin confronts Zimmerman.

Zimmerman panics and goes for his gun.

Martin sees gun,  lunges for it,  knocks Zimmerman to the ground.

Martin can be on top AND screaming for help,  holding Zimmerman's arms down to keep the gun barrel pointed away from him.

Zimmerman struggles,  breaks his own nose with a headbutt or something,  hits his own head on the ground in the struggle,  gets the gun in position,  fires the killing shot.

______________________________________________


But without proof,  it's just a theory.

And they have no witnesses to corroborate.

A theory with no proof is called speculation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Of course he does.  He is lighter than a paper bag.   Zimmerman is the oppressor.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=bro...bqLDI2E9gS-sYAo&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1276&bih=718


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I lost track of the trial. Are they on lunch break already?
> ...



Another HOUR???? OH NOOOOS.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not sure how attempting 'smother' someone with a broken nose would result in blood getting on their hood.  I wouldn't expect that.  Hands?  Yes, but if it was raining and the cops didn't bag the dead guy's hands, a reasonable person might expect there to be no blood remaining.



> In any case..it makes no difference.



Then why did you bring it up?



> Zimmerman initiated this.



Not according to his testimony.  I can't say as I wasn't there, but I'm curious as to how you can be so sure???



> .and used unreasonable force.



Not according to the law.  If you believe your life in danger, you sure as hell are allowed to use lethal force.



> In other words, he murdered Martin



Again, you seem awful sure for someone that was not there and isn't privy to any more details than the rest of us.  This suggests you're biased...but maybe you can clarify how you seem to know for sure what happened?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Riiight.

I've been in plenty of knock down drag em out fights that lasted more than a minute.

Most of them you wind up with blood everywhere, torn clothing, and everything in a pretty messy state.

Rain makes it worse.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Because it's you folks that are trying Martin.

Zimmerman admitted to killing the boy.

The 911 tapes show that he was playing cop that night.

It's a pretty simple case.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

prove it!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

They might find him, guilty just to avoid the riot it will cause to say the truth.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



provide proof that's an official police photo


----------



## Amelia (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Tried to grab doesn't mean did grab.  No DNA expected if Martin just reached for the gun and Zimmerman blocked.


LOL ... yeah, Martin didn't hit him at all.   Very funny.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No, the State is trying Zimmerman.  As I clearly stated, I cannot say what happened for sure as I wasn't there. 



> Zimmerman admitted to killing the boy



Correct, but that does not mean he didn't have reasonable cause to do so.  Surely you don't believe that there can never be a case of justifiable self defense, do you?



> The 911 tapes show that he was playing cop that night



I've heard nothing where Zimmerman claimed to be a police officer.  Do you have a link to back up this claim?  



> It's a pretty simple case.



If so, I wonder why the police didn't file charges.  Further, you've provided no solid evidence that Zimmerman is guilty of murder.

I have to say, you seem so sure Zimmerman is guilty, yet you provide no specific evidence, that is gives the appears of an overwhelming bias on your part.  Exactly what that bias is, I can't say for sure.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It is odd that the picture in the square seems more pixalated then the rest of it.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 28, 2013)

I am feeling very disappointed in what I have been reading on this forum in the past few days. It seems that a lot of people from both sides have made their minds up before this case even started. People from both side are trying to lynch the other side with words. Please everyone needs to be patient till both sides has presented their case to make a call of guilt or innocents.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I don't "feel" anything.

You folks seem to think a concealed carry permit gives one the right to start fights and kill people when they are losing.

It doesn't.

That's murder.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

John Good made the case for the defense.  His testimony, coupled with the other witnesses, created reasonable doubt.  At least for me.  This witness gave statements, as did GZ, well before either knew about the other.  It is completely reasonable that GZ feared for his life while he was lying there being pummeled by Martin straddling him.  There's so much corroborating evidence to support GZ's statements about what happened.  I believe Martin was killed by Zimmerman in self defense.

Since I don't believe GZ was the aggressor, then everything else surrounding this event is irrelevant.  If on the jury I would look at GZ's state of mind at the time the shot was fired.  And there is no question he was being beaten and had no way to know when or if TM would stop beating him.  He was down, he was pinned, and he was bleeding.  He had to put a stop to it.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Zimmerman had ZERO reason to follow that kid. None. He was playing cop.

And the police? Are you serious?

The Chief of the Sanford police RESIGNED.

Sanford police chief quits in wake of furor over*Trayvon Martin, but city leaders reject resignation - NY Daily News

They really fucked this up.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



My son got his nose broke in a fight years ago....there was no bruising around his eyes until hours later.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They have video from Zimmerman going over the crime scene a few days later. He didn't have black eyes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Im gonna go out on a limb here and say that the last witness on the stand had a lot to do with the police not filing charges.  Mr Good spoke to police that night and essentially corroborated GZs story.  After hearing Mr Good and seeing Mr Z and knowing about the 911 call...I think the police assumed his suspicion was correct and that he was attacked and he defended himself.

Mr Good confirmed Zs story and he is a state witness.  I also posted Mr Goods explanation to a news reporter in the evidence thread and a few pages back on this thread.  To hear his explanation, you would definitely think that Z had reason to believe serious injury was going to or had occurred and that he was defending himself.

However, the reaching for the "phone" still bothers me.  It seems to me that after trayvon sees the reach, it could be argued that he was defending himself also.


----------



## Intense (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> 
> Damn, I hope there is a guilty verdict.  Then, wait for the excuses by the right.



There is what really happened opposed to what people think happened, as opposed to those in either camp, who don't give a rat's ass about serving justice, just so long as their side wins. What are you selling?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



not all broken noses lead to black eyes, that's erroneous thinking.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

This is from HuffPo and ABC news...NBC News reports that Martin's autopsy revealed a small abrasion  on Martin's left ring finger, which could bolster Zimmerman's claim  that Martin punched him. And on Tuesday, ABC News reported that a  medical report from Zimmerman's family physician diagnosed him with a series of injuries a day after the incident,* including black eyes and a broken nose*.​Trayvon Martin Autopsy Report: Huffington Post


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Nice imagination you have there. I don't suppose you can actually provide any links to support...any...of it? Cuz you do keep repeating the meme...over...and over...and over. And you have yet to actually provide any evidence of it.



Playing catch up here.  What meme...martin attacking Zimmerman?


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...


 the side that  puts me in martins shoes.  I have been there and I hope jistice is served.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Do you believe the doctor in his medical report lied when he stated that Z had a broken nose.  The exam, IIRC was the following day and thus before Z was going over the crime scene a few days later.  Do you have a medical degree or any professional experience so as to provide evidence on all types of broken noses?  

How did Z get his injuries, in your opinion?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for Sallow to provide examples and links that delineate Zimmerman's "inconsistencies"..

I know I will be waiting forever...so in the meantime..there's Sallow & Sarhag's version...

and then there's what really happened:

*Rachel Jeantrel more effective for defense*

"....after nearly seven hours of questioning, our legal analyst, David Jancha, believes Jeantel may have been more beneficial for the defense.
"There appears to be issues with inconsistency in her statements and making assumptions about what took place," Jancha said. "I think she was there for the right reason to be supportive and a witness as to what she heard, but I think through cross examination, she was a more effective witness for the defense.""

David Jancha: Rachel Jeantrel more effective for defense | News 13


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

Broken nose or not has absolutely no bearing and weather George felt his life was threatened that is what really matters

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So anyone involved in a neighborhood watch is 'playing cop'?

Further, according to Zimmerman's testimony, he did not follow Martin after the 911 operator requested him to do so.  



> And the police? Are you serious?
> 
> The Chief of the Sanford police RESIGNED.
> 
> ...



Which in no way proves Zimmerman committed murder.

Like I, and others, have pointed out, your bias is OVERWHELMING.

Personally, I'll wait for all the facts to be revealed.  But that's me...


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Innocent?  Why even have a trial then, righty?


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you maintain only guilty people are tried, zona?

Because, as we all know, that is a ridiculous claim.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I don't "feel" anything.



For a guy that appears to base his arguments on emotion vs logic and reason, that statement smacks of irony.



> You folks seem to think a concealed carry permit gives one the right to start fights and kill people when they are losing.



Again, you cannot possibly know who started the fight.  Suggesting you do only makes you look biased...and silly.

Further, one DOES have the right to use lethal force if they believe their life is in danger.  Do you deny this?



> That's murder.



Without a trail?  Without you possibly knowing all the evidence?

Wow.  Sounds like you would have fit right in with the Inquisition back in the day...


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Ones where you are punched 30 times do.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi 25!

Yes, GZ reaching for his phone/gun you're concentrating on is sort of a red herring.  According to GZ and DD/Rachel Jeantel, TM had lost GZ and was near his father's condo.  While TM had no obligation to go home, logic tells me that if he was going back to where GZ was, then he was doing so for a reason.  I don't know what that would be and it really doesn't matter.  Certainly TM was not afraid of GZ or he would have gone inside.  Instead, he came back to GZ (whom I believe was headed back to his car since he didn't know where Martin went) and DD says TM spoke first, asking "What you following me for?"   So TM escalated this situation to his own detriment.  I'm sure the whole incident happened very quickly, with little time for either of these guys to think things through rationally.  

To me, the pertinent issues are 1) who was the initiator of contact - the aggressor?  And 2) what was GZ's state of mind when he pulled the trigger?  Following someone is not aggressive nor is it unlawful.  Confronting someone in the dark could be considered aggressive.  At the very least it was TM who made the first contact, not GZ.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

at what point do you stupid progressives  think we should fear for our lives to defend it? 

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



prove it


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> at what point do you stupid progressives  think we should fear for our lives to defend it?
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare



Would have been fearful if you were Martin? A man was following him. 
When will right wingers understand Zimmerman's negligence caused Martin's death.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Zimmerman didn't "start" a fight. He ended it. Unfortunately, the aggressor lost.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > at what point do you stupid progressives  think we should fear for our lives to defend it?
> ...



what? now it's against the law for a crazy aased cracker to follow a black man?


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

Zimmerman deserves manslaughter. I agree he doesn't deserve 2nd murder, but his poor judgement and negligence caused an innocent person's death.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Did I say that?


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Do you maintain only guilty people are tried, zona?
> 
> Because, as we all know, that is a ridiculous claim.



The purpose of all of this is to find out if he is guilty of murdering that unarmed kid. 

Saying he is innocent before a judgement is even read  is ridiculous.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

They're coming back in.

I wonder which defense witness the prosecutors will call next?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



yes, or at the very least you didn't explain Zimmerman's "negligence"


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Seems maybe his nose could have been broken, but not severe enough to cause black eyes...

Broken noses are almost always the result of trauma to the face. Symptoms include pain, visible deformity, bleeding and* in severe cases difficulty breathing and bruising around the eyes or "black eyes." 
*
Broken Noses - Treating Broken Noses


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

The left wingers here seem to not give a shit about justice, they only want a hanging for Zimmerman.

Not that that should come as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Except that is not what Zimmerman told the police in his written statement.  What he told the police was



> [T]he suspect punched me in the face.  I fell backwards onto my back.  The suspect got on top of me. I yelled "Help" several times.  The suspect told me "shut the fuck up" and tried to sit up right.  The suspect grabbed my head and slammed it into the concrete sidewalk several times.



http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/06/22/us/21george-zimmerman-transcript.html?_r=0

It appears that this statement says he has punched in the face only one time, not 30.  Where did you get the 30 figure?


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



I hit my face once and had a black eye for a month and a half. I would think a man who received many blows to the face would have more bruising. 
Even without a broken nose a 17 year old fit male landing multiple blows should cause a lot more bruising. 
Have they released if there was bruising in his arms?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Jonathan Manalo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

What do we know about this guy?


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



About ten different web sites and a link provided in this thread.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Zimmerman deserves manslaughter. I agree he doesn't deserve 2nd murder, but his poor judgement and negligence caused an innocent person's death.



If they prove he was defending himself, he should not even get manslaughter.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> About ten different web sites and a link provided in this thread.



I apologize, I tried to follow the thread back, but found no link.  Could you provide one for me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## NLT (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Since when is it a requirement to have a black eye because your nose is broken...jesus christ you people are just grasping at anything you can in hopes the Zman will be guilty.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Why are we still arguing about this?

I posted the link that corroborates the fact that Zimmerman had black eyes and a broken nose.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...al-zimmerman-trial-thread-13.html#post7450164


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > About ten different web sites and a link provided in this thread.
> ...



Did a google search and all I could come up with is anon posters on Daily Kos stating that, with no link to back it up.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

NLT said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



I just proved to her that black eyes happen if the break is "severe".  Z's nose was broken but most likely wasn't a severe break.  So that excuse should be gone!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Or Zimmerman chased the teen, the teen turned and confronted Zimmerman, The teen reached for his skittles or to hold up his pants in the rain, Zimmerman reached for his gun, the boy fearing for his life punched and wrestled with Zimmerman in an attempt to keep Zimmerman (the hispanic gang-banger) from shooting him, Zimmerman waited till someone saw him loosing the fight so he could claim self defense, then pulls the gun and shoots the teen so he would not get away this time.

Your scenario is not more or less valid that this scenario..


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 

This is Florida.  Florida laws apply. Once Martin put his hands on Zimmerman, George had the right to defend himself.

It makes no difference if he was punched once or 30 times.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 28, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



It makes a difference if he lied.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
Only if the prosecution can prove that Zimmerman put his hands on Martin first.


----------



## NLT (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa, I cant wait to watch you and Sarah G meltdown and wail when Zman walks away not guilty. Then I guess we will see all the libtards hoping that someone shoots Zimmerman dead.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 28, 2013)

I know I'm not surprised. 

Just as I'm not surprised that they are arguing valiantly to prevent any upgrades to existing, substandard abortion charnel houses. It's all part and parcel of the same beady-browed mindset.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Except that if Zimmerman is getting beat on the ground, it's really hard to believe that he would wait until he had an audience to protect himself. Perhaps in hindsight, one might consider that, but when having your head smashed into the sidewalk, you act.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



There is no state in this country that demands that a victim allow themselves to be beaten if the person beating them thinks they have a good enough reason.


----------



## NLT (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You have been shot and killed by a hispanic for being a stupid thug?


----------



## NLT (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Exactly, there never should have been a trial, But libtards like you started screaming racism, so there you are.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 28, 2013)

What did you see that your sure of?  Nothing.  What do you know for sure.  Not much.
Next witness.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

Unless the prosecution can pull a rabbit out of its hat, Zman is gonna walk.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes a difference if he lied.
> ...


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 

Liberals don't believe that.  Reading the responses on these threads you can see liberals believe everything from Zimmerman should have just taken his beating to Zimmerman being put to death because he dared to follow a suspicious character in his community while legally carrying a weapon.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You committed assault and battery on someone simply for following you?  You broke someone's nose with a sucker punch and then when they fell to the ground you slammed their head into the ground repeatedly?

Exactly what kind of "justice" did you want to have *served* on those actions, Zona?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

He was outside in 10 to 20 seconds and Zimmerman had already called 911 and ends the call as the witness approached.

No one spends only 20 seconds on the phone with 911. No one would likely be on the phone with 911 within a few seconds of shooting. Other witnesses seem to be saying that Zimmerman was on top for a period of time.
Seems to me that this guy was not there in 10 to 20 seconds, but more likely 2 to 3 minutes.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Do you maintain only guilty people are tried, zona?
> ...



Ah, hate to point this out, Zona but a presumption of innocence is what our legal system is founded on.  Until a judgement is read HE IS INNOCENT!  Too bad that the main stream media forgot that concept in it's zeal to tar and feather someone.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You jumped an armed man and got killed.  Impressive you are posting at all, I'll overlook the typos


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I blame public education. Really, how bright can Zona really be? He's an obama supporter.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Zimmerman had a gun, he'd been doing this for a long time, he expressed that "they always get away", he went to a class on "self defense laws."  My proposal is not that far fetched.  How does a skinny teen beat the hell out of an armed adult who has been training to fight to the point where the adult can't even manage ONE PUNCH in defense?  Which is more plausible? The adult was playing rope a dope for the self defense excuse he had just studied about in school, or the armed adult with fight training was such a wimp that he could not defend himself without killing the teen?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

After all this testimony, we still have no clue as to started the fight that lead to a young mans death. From the 911 call or the call Zimmerman placed to the non-emergency number to report a suspicious person to Jeantel's testimony about what Martin was saying, we can piece together a little about what happened.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Who REALLY profiled who here?  Trayvon Martin called George Zimmerman a "Cracker" right before he retraced his steps...leaving the safety of the condo he was staying in...to walk back several hundred yards and confront the man who had been following him but had lost him.  Did George Zimmerman ever refer to Trayvon Martin as a "******"?  All he did was call the Police to report someone acting suspiciously in a neighborhood that had been plagued by break-ins.

You don't want "justice"...you want someone lynched.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> After all this testimony, we still have no clue as to started the fight that lead to a young mans death. From the 911 call or the call Zimmerman placed to the non-emergency number to report a suspicious person to Jeantel's testimony about what Martin was saying, we can piece together a little about what happened.



Ayup.. clearly not a neighborhood I would want to live in.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

How soon after Zimmerman is acquitted will the riots start?

Will it be that night or will it take a couple of days for things to get organized?

Then, once the riots are going for a couple of days, how long before the Feds jump in and try Zimmerman for violating Martins civil rights?

Also, will they really be riots or an opertunity for people to go on shopping sprees?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> What do we know about this guy?



OMG. So far we know he is a fabulous witness for the defense. * It was the brother who took the pics of the back of Zimmerman's head!  * Maybe there were a lot of people in that  complex who were fed up with out of control teens~!  

The prosecution is the defense!  Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If Zimmerman gets off this, he's going to have to go into Witness Protection to have a chance to lead a halfway normal life!  The left will not let this go or accept a not guilty!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You should listen to the witnesses for the prosecution.  You would not look so stupid.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Not that far fetched? You're daft!
Skinny teen? He was 5'11" and 158 pounds. That's hardly skinny. Martin played football. We can assume he was in excellent shape, being a football player, while Zimmerman at 5'7" and 185 or 200 pounds was kind of paunchy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What do we know about this guy?
> ...



I'm beginning to think this case is being tried by 2 defense teams.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> After all this testimony, we still have no clue as to started the fight that lead to a young mans death. From the 911 call or the call Zimmerman placed to the non-emergency number to report a suspicious person to Jeantel's testimony about what Martin was saying, we can piece together a little about what happened.



But we know that li'l Trayvon was on top doing 'ground and pound' and Zimmerman defended himself.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> After all this testimony, we still have no clue as to started the fight that lead to a young mans death. From the 911 call or the call Zimmerman placed to the non-emergency number to report a suspicious person to Jeantel's testimony about what Martin was saying, we can piece together a little about what happened.



Yes we do.  She testified Trayvon confronted Zimmereman and axed "why you following me"


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The witness who testified ytesterday is an admitted liar. All of her testimony should be thrown out, no man should face prison time based on a liar's testimony.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



*Rat!  Rat!  Rat!*  How many times have I already said that!!!!!   Putting on Mz. Bahadoor was detrimental to the prosecution.  Cook was detrimental to the prosecution.  Now this brother is detrimental to the prosecution.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > What do we know about this guy?
> ...



I missed this; work comes first. I'll have to watch tonight when I get home.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

His life is effectively over.  He'll live in fear for the rest of it because of the overwhelmingly negative treatment he's received from the main stream media who convicted him long ago and now have egg on their faces because the FACTS of the case don't support the narrative that they have put out all these months.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yurt, don't be silly. Come knock on my door - I'll sell  you a gun. Or, answer an ad on line. Or go to certain gun shows. Anyone can buy a gun and anyone can carry it "concealed" if they want to.
> 
> But, I'll give the nutters this: In some ways, it really does make sense to be armed at all times. If Trayvon had been armed, he would not have been screaming for his life like a helpless little kid. He would have been able to defend himself against the guy who DID have a gun and he would have know it.
> 
> ...



and i can kill you with my bear hands if i want to....

pointing out that someone can do something illegally, does not change the fact your statement is incorrect.  as law abiding citizens do in fact require licenses.  using your logic, laws are worthless, therefore you should be AGAINST more gun laws.

do you now see the flaw of your own logic?

further, just because someone has a gun and the other does not, does not at all mean someone will die.  numerous lives have been saved because someone had a gun and someone else surrendered.  so yes, there is indeed a question.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

When this trial concludes they are going to have to dig li'l Trayvon up and put him in prison~!


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


----------



## Caroljo (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> His life is effectively over.  He'll live in fear for the rest of it because of the overwhelmingly negative treatment he's received from the main stream media who convicted him long ago and now have egg on their faces because the FACTS of the case don't support the narrative that they have put out all these months.



He would have to go into the witness protection program to have a chance at a normal life!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

I can and will accept the verdict in this case.

Ask yourself if YOU can.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I can and will accept the verdict in this case.
> 
> Ask yourself if YOU can.



Oh get a life.  This is just a message board.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

It's interesting that this officer refers to the participants as "Zimmerman" and "Trayvon".


I wonder why he's doing that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

That's one big dude, huh?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> That's one big dude, huh?



He reminded me of the cop in Die Hard.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Officer Ayala was excused from the stand, Next witness, Mrs./Ms. Livingston has been called


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> When this trial concludes they are going to have to dig li'l Trayvon up and put him in prison~!



Hate crimes prosecution, yup.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I can and will accept the verdict in this case.
> 
> Ask yourself if YOU can.



^ I just asked myself that.  I thought about it.  Then I answered me.  I told myself that I would certainly accept the verdict in this case if the alternative is (say) armed insurrection.

Then I thought about it some more and told myself I really am not inclined to jump up and down for joy if I agree with the verdict.  The case is still tragic, either way.

And if I think the verdict is wrong and a miscarriage of justice has occurred, I told myself that I am not really going to be in a position to do anything BUT "accept" it.

I mean, I asked myself, what's the alternative?


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman with another expensive custom made suit with expensive tie, today.  My, my, my, don't he look chic?



What about his suit looks expensive and custom made to you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman with another expensive custom made suit with expensive tie, today.  My, my, my, don't he look chic?
> ...



You'll have to excuse Snookie. His wardrobe consists of t-shirts & torn jeans.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's interesting that this officer refers to the participants as "Zimmerman" and "Trayvon".
> 
> 
> I wonder why he's doing that.



Subtle hint aimed to get sympathy from the jury.
At least he didn't refer to them as the "creepy cracker murdering son of a bitch" and the "cute oppressed black kid".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And WTF do nice clothes have to do with the facts anyway?  Dr. Kevorkina's lawyer moved Kevorkian into a nice house on a lake that the attorney had gotten in a settlement.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's interesting that this officer refers to the participants as "Zimmerman" and "Trayvon".
> 
> 
> I wonder why he's doing that.



Maybe because unlike our racist in chief, Obama, the police know they are public servants to everyone who constitutes the public.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

I think these witnesses are the prosecution's way of saying, 'you wanted a trial, you got a trial.'  If the DA thought he had anything on Zimmerman he would have booked him the night of the shooting. When all of the witnesses are going in favor of Zimmerman, it's somewhat difficult to put on a good prosecution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

The state's defense team got this witness to say Zim has a severely swollen bleeding nose and lacerations on the back of his head.


Way to go, State Defense Team.


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 5'11" And 158 is skinny. Damn.  We het it .  You want Martin to be bigger than he was.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Maybe some have missed May Co. sale on suits buy 1 get 1 free. I have bought my husband 8 suits at one of those sales and it was less then $400.00 for all 8 suits. That is pretty cheep to me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I don't want to go up against a 5'11" 158 pound 17 year old. 

I don't WANT him to be anything. I want him portrayed as a young man in great physical condition, not as a cute 12 year old.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> That's not my quote.



mea culpa, I obviously mad an error when I was trying to respond to Luissa...  Those are Lussia's comments, not yours.  My apologies.


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


he was a skinny kid going up against an armed adult who was following him. Period.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?

Witness describes Zimmerman's injuries, phone call to wife | Fox News


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I can and will accept the verdict in this case.
> ...



I have to accept that the jury, after receiving the instructions from the judge, and seeing the evidence, and listening to the testimony, will come to the right conclusion. his case isn't as cut and dried as the Casey Anthony or the O.J. Simpson case. I like that they are allowing previous 9-11 tapes to be heard.

I also agree, though I will like that there are many libs here who wanted to strig GZ up immediately and I will be gald that they will get bent out of shape if GZ walks, but yes, it's tragic for everyone involved.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You're accidentally correct.   He 'went up on' an armed man.  So a stupid skinny kid would be more appropriate


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You also have to look at 5'11" and 158 lbs is a normal BMI meaning average and very healthy, were 5'7" and 185 is an over weight BMI and not so healthy. The 5'11" and 158 lbs person would have an advantage reach speed and youth.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Technical difficulties.... please stand by


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Technical difficulties.... please stand by



Working fine at this link...

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

I wonder if Zona was that stupid racist asshat who tried to worm his way onto the GZ jury in order to make sure Zimmerman got convicted?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



But you're not amazed that Zim owns suits.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You WANT him to be a skinny kid, when in fact while not heavy, he was in excellent condition, far better condition than Mr Zimmerman.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's because you think the picture of Trayvon Martin at 12 years old was the way he looked at 17, after he grew into a trained street fighter thug.

Which one of these fighters is the skinny 12 year old?

Rare Video Of Trayvon Martin Fighting - Video

Trayvon Martin at 12, and the way he looked just before he was killed.
Trayvon Martin: A Thug With All the Bells and Whistles | Uncle Andy's Truth Emporium


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I own a few. I likely would wear one if I was on trial, but weddings and funerals is about it since I retired.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

Is everyone forgetting that Jeantel testified that Martin said he was behind the home of where he was visiting yet he ended up killed 100 yards away?

Martin was home and went back to confront and kick the crap out of the "Creepy Ass Cracker" who was following him. Martin became the aggressor when he went back and is a clear cut case of self defense.

But let's just forget about the evidence, it means nothing I guess.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

Did I miss something?   Is the defense putting on their case now?   If this is still the prosecution, they are proving up the defense case.

That EMT that showed up gave some devastating testimony as to why Zimmerman's nose didn't bleed more.  The blood would have run back into his sinus cavity and been swallowed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Did I miss something?   Is the defense putting on their case now?   If this is still the prosecution, they are proving up the defense case.
> 
> That EMT that showed up gave some devastating testimony as to why Zimmerman's nose didn't bleed more.  The blood would have run back into his sinus cavity and been swallowed.



No, you didn't miss anything. The state's defense team is still up.

At this rate, the defense's defense team may not have to present a case.


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



So in Florida, you get hit once, you can kill.  Damn.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Did I miss something?   Is the defense putting on their case now?   If this is still the prosecution, they are proving up the defense case.
> 
> That EMT that showed up gave some devastating testimony as to why Zimmerman's nose didn't bleed more.  The blood would have run back into his sinus cavity and been swallowed.



Yeah, if Zimmerman had been standing, the blood would have been flowing all over himself and it would have gotten on Martin. What the EMT just did was tell everyone that Martin was on top of Zimmerman whooping his butt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Technical difficulties.... please stand by
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?
> 
> Witness describes Zimmerman's injuries, phone call to wife | Fox News



i bet this gets lost in this thread because it will be so massive.  too bad we can't have separate threads on the separate facets of the trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss something?   Is the defense putting on their case now?   If this is still the prosecution, they are proving up the defense case.
> ...



On second thought, I hope the defense does present a case.


I would LOVE to watch the return of DeeDee BooBoo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The current WBO middleweight champion of the world, Peter Quillin is 5'11" and weighs between 154 and 160. Is he skinny?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?
> 
> Witness describes Zimmerman's injuries, phone call to wife | Fox News



After five days of testimony my only question at this point is why this was ever brought to trial?  The Prosecutions own witnesses have proven the Defense's case.  Quite simply...this is a colossal waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?
> ...



i honestly expected the state to present a much stronger argument.  so far, i have not seen anything beyond a preponderance of the evidence, let alone beyond a reasonable doubt.

in fact, i've seen just the opposite.  the state has built the defense's case.  i agree with you, at this point, i fail to see why this was ever brought, however, we both know it was brought because of politics.  perhaps this evidence is exactly why zimmerman was not initially charged.  this is why i've cautioned both sides from the beginning that we do not know all the facts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



In Florida...as in most States...if you legitimately fear for your life you can use lethal force to defend yourself.  When someone has broken your nose with a sucker punch and is sitting astride you banging your head against the ground that would make most reasonable people fear for their lives.  This is a case which should have never been brought to trial.  Sorry, but it's a tragedy but not a crime.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jun 28, 2013)

You can use "appropriate" force to defend yourself in any state.
If you feel that your life, health or limb is endangered you can use force up to and including deadly force.
If you use deadly force, under any circumstances you can be assured that their will be, at the very least a civil trial in which you can lose everything you have or will have for the rest of your life. It is rarely the first choice. Without being the judge or a juror on this case we are not able to get all the evidence of the case making it impossible to judge the defendant.

We can, unfortunately, form opinions based on the segments that we do hear about from second hand information.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> So in Florida, you get hit once, you can kill.  Damn.



That is not what was said.  Hyperbole much?

One punch to the nose, then slamming the head against the concrete several times.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I am feeling very disappointed in what I have been reading on this forum in the past few days. It seems that a lot of people from both sides have made their minds up before this case even started. People from both side are trying to lynch the other side with words. Please everyone needs to be patient till both sides has presented their case to make a call of guilt or innocents.



Many of us read the witness statements & police reports many months ago. We have already hashed this case out on this board. So far there have been few suprizes except lies added in to witness testimony after it became a racial political fight. The original prosecutor said their was no case. Then the Feds got involved & found a prosecutor that made a case out of nothing.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



same here in SW Missouri.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Pwned.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt's comments above are right on.

But . . . I am not convinced that if one purses another, as some claim, and provokes another, as claimed, that he can then use lethal force to defend himself.

But . . . so far, I don't see the evidence for that either.

Prosecution has dug a deep hole.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Great Point !


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



For a minute there, I thought you were going to say 't-shirts & torn underwear'.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...





I initially -- last year -- thought Zimmerman deserved all kinds of horrible things.

Now I'm wondering if the judge could dismiss the case after the prosecution rests because the murder charge is so obviously baseless.

Does the jury have an option of convicting on a lesser charge?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



LOL We got idiots who think they have an MD!

It had stopped bleeding by the time the EMT had gotten to him. Obviously he isn't a hemophiliac, or he would have bled to death from his injuries. My father was an EMT in North Carolina for a number of years.  And if you didn't see the swelling, you are willfully blind. Please, you guys can't tell a skinned knee from a hernia, be quiet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Defense will make a motion to dismiss on summary judgment at the end of prosecution's case if it believes prosecution has not met even a basic level of proof.

The judge will then say granted or denied.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



What underwear?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ladies underwear,


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Zona??? Where did you go?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You've had a guy on the ground pounding his head into the pavement threatening to kill him?  That would explain why your posts represent you as one of the biggest motherfucking assholes on this board.  Hope you rot in hell, jerk off.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Do you maintain only guilty people are tried, zona?
> ...



Wrong.  No wonder you can't understand any of this.
Zimmerman shot and killed Martin.  That part is undisputed.  He should be guilty of manslaughter.  His affirmative defense is that he did so in self defense.  So the question becomes: Was he reasonably in fear of death or severe bodily harm when he fired at Martin?  If the answer is Yes he should be acquitted.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

This officer is another star defense witness called by the prosecution.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yes...there are lesser included charges.

I believe manslaughter is an option,  and perhaps negligent homicide...but I'm not as sure about the latter as a am the former.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 28, 2013)

I have broken my nose NUMEROUS times in sports, bar fights, etc... You do not inherently have a face full of blood... I have had it gush one time, and trickle another... This saying there is 'only blood at the tip' is not disproving a broken nose (which is very evident in the pc that it is smashed good)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

The Physician's Assistant who saw Zimmerman after the incident is up now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Will she turn out to be better for the defense too?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> The Physician's Assistant who saw Zimmerman after the incident is up now.



I'm wondering why they're trying to ask her about a visit in August of 2011?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

From these witnesses that the State is calling, I'm starting to think they only charged Zimmerman because of pressure from the public. They don't have a case.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 

Technically there doesn't have to be any hits.  Some thug comes running at me aggressively, I'm going to drop him.  No way will I let him get within arms length.

Zimmerman was lucky to be able to get his weapon free after he was on the ground with Martin on top.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



a lot of people did and many people thought he was innocent.  the fact is, none of us really knew what happened and jumping to conclusions before all the facts are out seldom make us right.

the judge could dismiss the case based on a summary judgment motion by the defense.  if the state has not presented any triable  issues of fact that could convict zimmerman, the judge should grant the motion, however, he has much discretion.

if the state included a lesser charge, then yes, assuming FL is similar to CA law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

> This is Florida. Florida laws apply. Once Martin put his hands on Zimmerman, George had the right to defend himself.


  Not if George provoked the fight.  That is what the trial is about.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

relevance of medical records. Prosecution wants to bring in something from 2009? How is THAT relevant?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > This is Florida. Florida laws apply. Once Martin put his hands on Zimmerman, George had the right to defend himself.
> 
> 
> Not if George provoked the fight.  That is what the trial is about.



that is not correct.  if martin *elevated* the conflict beyond a reasonable self defense, then zimmerman can still claim self defense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The Physician's Assistant who saw Zimmerman after the incident is up now.
> ...



something about 09 too? Strange.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > This is Florida. Florida laws apply. Once Martin put his hands on Zimmerman, George had the right to defend himself.
> ...



False that, Yurt.  Martin can defend himself, but he was not in danger of life or limb from a guy he may have provoked.  That is what the case is about.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> relevance of medical records. Prosecution wants to bring in something from 2009? How is THAT relevant?



Good question. Maybe it has something to do with rumors of medication Z has been said to be on.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

His previous medical records are being reviewed and a decision will be made about whether it's admissable from August 2011.  Not only for his records but for any possible statements he may have made previously that could lead to the shooting of that kid, Treyvon.

Doubt it's admissable but could be interesting.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



reread, SLOWLY, what i said.  i never said he could not defend himself, i said if he elevated his defense beyond a reasonable self defense <-- pay attention now...that self defense turns martin into the aggressor and zimmerman into the defender.  

you're wrong again jakey.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > This is Florida. Florida laws apply. Once Martin put his hands on Zimmerman, George had the right to defend himself.
> 
> 
> Not if George provoked the fight.  That is what the trial is about.



Yeah, he beat up St Skittles fists with his face.

Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

Btw, O'Mara made a concerted effort to not show those cleaned up photos.  Just one was shown by the prosecution.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Btw, O'Mara made a concerted effort to not show those cleaned up photos.  Just one was shown by the prosecution.



 why was he a prosecution witness then?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > relevance of medical records. Prosecution wants to bring in something from 2009? How is THAT relevant?
> ...



Are the medication Martin was on relevant?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I answered it clearly and correctly.  There is no indication that George had the right to take TM's life if he, George started the fight.

Why are you acting afraid again, Yurt?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
So if you provoke someone they then have the right to beat you to death?


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You're conflating self-defense with SYG (Stand Your Ground).

If you get in a fist fight and the guy you're fighting pulls a knife, you can shoot him and claim self-defense.  You can NOT however claim SYG.

I live in Florida and have a CCW


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > relevance of medical records. Prosecution wants to bring in something from 2009? How is THAT relevant?
> ...



Most likely. Zimmerman is on meds & has been accused of molesting his cousin when he was younger. He is no boy-scout. But he was justified in this shooting even though his following may have initiated the dangerous confrontation.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you're absolutely incorrect.  if someone starts a fight, you may not use unresaonable force to defend yourself, period. you're dead wrong.

further, no indication?  are fucking serious?  are you following the prosecution's case?  the witnesses are claiming it appeared martin was the one on top and zimmerman on the bottom being pummeled MMA style.  

it doesn't matter if zimmerman started the fight, martin does not have the right to *elevate* his defense or the conflict beyond that which is reasonably necessary to defend himself.  period.

just admit you're wrong and move on.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



My son is 5'11" he weighs 175.  He has 3% body fat.  Was TM still playing FB?  I saw one FB pic when he was like 12...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You clearly have no idea of what you are talking about.  You are claiming that GZ is defending himself, the prosecution is saying that GZ instigated it (my point), and the jury will decide that.

You are talking about matters you don't understand.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I thought Good said straddling in the MMA style. I did not hear him say slamming, pounding.. nothing more than on top.  But I might have missed it had to do some work.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



That scenario is a tough one.  If Z started the fight, if he laid hands on St Skittles first, he's got problems.

Unless St Skittles pulled a knife or a gun.  

Technically without St Skittles having a gun or knife...... Yeah, Z could still claim self-defense but it would a hard row to hoe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yup, but the defense is doing well, so, we will see.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I have not seen or heard one bit of evidence that Z started anything.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Don't know if he was till playing, but I believe there are several pictures of him in football uniforms that are obviously taken over a couple of years


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The "Ground and pound" phrase came up.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I'm not so sure the defense is doing 'well' or the persecution is doing badly, I just don't think they have a case.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 28, 2013)

The more the prosecution tries to make it look like murder, the more it looks like self-defense.  It's so obvious that this is an attempt to appease the black community by railroading a white guy for standing his ground against a black thug.  Some of the arguments we're hearing from the left are really out there.  Thank, lefties, for all the laughs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree the prosecution is having a hard time getting any proof to that effect into the record.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes that guy is skinny, definitely not fat.  He's also muscular.. muscles weigh more than fat.  Was the boy muscular?  I don't know.  But we do know GZ was working out to become a fighter.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't see how they can be, but the state may think they are.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



If you are black and make gang signals then you are bad, right?

Which law does that fall under?

There you go again, making racial assumptions.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree the prosecution is having a hard time getting any proof to that effect into the record.



Maybe they should hire Mike Nifong.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes it came up.  But what I heard, was straddling him in the position called ground and pound.  I did not hear him say anything other than in the straddling/ground and pound position.  Good did not say he saw the pounding part... not that I heard.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



cite where i said GZ defended himself.  i never said that, another jake lie.

further, and once again, it does not matter alone if zimmerman started the fight.  fuck, you're either stupid or wholly ignorant.  the case doesn't end based on who started it.  the case must determine if the defender elevated the conflict.  

seriously, how can you possibly not understand such a simple concept?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



i agree.  it is really impossible to say the defense is doing well when they have not even started their case yet.  

just another example of jake showing his appalling ignorance.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He's a child molester who is on meds and initiated the confrontation but thats okay with you.  Why, because TM was wearing a hoodie?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Trevon did play football. We can assume he was in good shape. Zimmerman was fat. He may have been training, but He was in no where near the condition of Martin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

You were certainly referring to it.  It does matter if GZ started it, damn right, it does.  TM had the right to defend himself, and he had no obligation to retreat, and if GZ had a gun, TM had the right to beat him into the ground.  GZ could only shoot TM if he thought his life was in danger.  It was not.

And learn "English" and "countersuit" and "courts-martial" and "sergeants-major" for plural.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yurt, once again is putting words in my mouth I did not say.  The defense is doing well in pulling the prosecution's case to pieces.

Yurt, you really should not talk about things you don't understand, and if you lie about me, you know you always lose.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's see what is relevant from Z's medical records.

Difficulty sleeping - using MMA training 3 days a week to help with sleep - not working.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Do you think the MMA champ pictured above could beat up a 200 pound man?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



He did "initiate" the confrontation because it was his DUTY to observe suspicious behavior. He observed and followed Martin. He then lost sight, but Martin doubled back and assaulted him.

Following someone is not illegal. Assault, is.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] wears pants?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Heavyweight boxer? No. A fat guy who was 4 inches shorter? Definitely!


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I haven't paid a lot of attention to the thread until the last few minutes, but he's been remarkably lucid for a libtard.  

I think you're arguing about two different things but if Z started the fight, he's got problems.

At the end of the Trial, either side can ask for 'Lesser Charges' to be considered by the Jury.  I suspect the prosecution will do just that


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Not if he was suspended from school.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Point taken. A guy who calls himself "Snookie" probably wears skirts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Yurt is simply mad is all.  

The worse the prosecution does, the chance of 'Lesser Charges' dims.

But time will tell.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



His duty was not to confront but to call 911 according to the neighborhood watch rules and what the 911 guy told him.

Can you give me a moral or legal rule or explain wtf you are talking about?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You were certainly referring to it.  It does matter if GZ started it, damn right, it does.  TM had the right to defend himself, and he had no obligation to retreat, and if GZ had a gun, TM had the right to beat him into the ground.  GZ could only shoot TM if he thought his life was in danger.  It was not.
> 
> And learn "English" and "countersuit" and "courts-martial" and "sergeants-major" for plural.



translation, yurt never said zimmerman was defending himself.  i lied, but will weasel my way out of it with my boring troll blather.

you don't know if his life was in danger.  you were not there.  so far, according to the prosecution witnesses, it certainly appears zimmerman was defending himself from a pummeling.

seriously, you have zero clue what anything you talk about.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



explain to me then how jake can't grasp the concept that just because you start the fight, means you have no right to self defense.  

i believe you understand that concept.  why doesn't he?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Only during my _Braveheart_ personna.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Stream is down. Does anyone have a link up that's working?


Nevermind, it just came up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



OHHHHHHH, men in kilts!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Do you want me to show you what I wear, among other things?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You were certainly referring to it. It does matter if GZ started it, damn right, it does. TM had the right to defend himself, and he had no obligation to retreat, and if GZ had a gun, TM had the right to beat him into the ground. GZ could only shoot TM if he thought his life was in danger. It was not.
> 
> And learn "English" and "countersuit" and "courts-martial" and "sergeants-major" for plural.


 

So now we have two people who believe they are defending themselves against the other person.

I guess we are left with a life's lesson................You don't bring Skittles to a gun fight.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> His duty was not to confront but to call 911 according to the neighborhood watch rules and what the 911 guy told him.



And according to Zimmerman's sworn testimony, that's exactly what he did.  Zimmerman claimed it was Martin that came back and assaulted him.

I'm not saying that's the truth (how could I know?), but I wonder how you're so damn sure it isn't.  Care to explain?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Caution.  Earnie's one of those girlie boys that feels the need to neg anyone that disagrees with his viewpoint.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


He testified he saw the arms moving up and down, swinging at the one on the bottom.    He stopped short of saying he saw contact being made.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Show us the kilt!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

You tube of Tryavon playing FB looks like also played as a senior.  So yeah he seems like he was in good condition.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLPw-01dsz8]trayvon williams 2012 senior football highlights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zimmerman was "obeese".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Z - 5'-7" and obese - from medical records

Has head trauma.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I am glad you did not say Greenback Mountain personna.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Let's see what is relevant from Z's medical records.
> 
> Difficulty sleeping - using MMA training 3 days a week to help with sleep - not working.



Which is why an MD doesn't 'help' regarding this issue. They just want to med a pt up!

Insomnia sux!  
Meds don't help unless one likes the morning after side effects.

Melatonin, valerian root, L-Tryptophan (or eat lots of turkey!)
DO help with insomnia. Valerian root, to me when I used to use it, smells nasty and tastes like 'lavender'.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

FB Coach says Trayvon was a great kid.  Non-confrontational.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Kilt you mean...and he goes commando  [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > His duty was not to confront but to call 911 according to the neighborhood watch rules and what the 911 guy told him.
> ...



TM's dead body.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

I think where Jake conflates principles is when it comes to the standard of actual life-threatening attack and FEAR of life-threatening attack.

The way the statute is written,  the attack does not actual be life-threatening...only that the recipient of the attack BELIEVES they are in danger of death or grave bodily harm.

There is a lot of subjectivity in that definition.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see what is relevant from Z's medical records.
> ...



Crown Royal and Coke [cola].


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Z's medical record - nose appeared to be broken

Recommendation was to see an ENT for his broken nose.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You have the right to self-defense to the extent that you may not be eligible for a Murder I conviction.  But Man II or Man I is a strong possibility.

You can't have a CCW in Florida and go around starting fights.  You're going to jail if you do.

If it's ancillary, if you're defending another person.... It's called "Stand In Shoes" down here, then that's not starting a fight.  Different ballgame.  If you're chasing a bad guy that ran off with your personal property, that's also allowed.  If you're defedning your porperty, your family, etc.   Okay.

But if you just decide you don't like somebody's looks and start an altercation with him?  Regardless of who escalates what, you got a problem.

I can't envision a man like Z doing that.  Most of us with a CCW are _very_ aware of the rules.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I agree the prosecution is having a hard time getting any proof to that effect into the record.



They can't get a break.  Somebody on HLN just said Bernie de la Rionda should be fired after this case.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



...you're joking, right?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zimmerman was "obeese".



Not as obeese at the time of the fight... additionally Zim was the one getting MMA training.  The fight we saw of TM showed TM slapping hardly a trained fighter.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


GMTA [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]!!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> So now we have two people who believe they are defending themselves against the other person.




There are a great many subtle points of law in this case.

The prosecutions witness yesterday testified that Martin had reached his Dad's condo.

If that is true,  he has no justification for self defense against a "creepy ass Cracka" who was following him.

At this point,  both parties have made a decision to engage actively in confrontation.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman was "obeese".
> ...



That _was_ at the time of the fight.   He's obeeser now


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree the prosecution is having a hard time getting any proof to that effect into the record.
> ...



I'm watching it online here  --

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses

Pretty fair and it doesn't take me away from here


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He said Martin was punching downward towards Zimmerman's head. He said Martin was on top of Zimmerman who was on the bottom flat on his back. He could not hear the strikes or see the strikes. He said it appeared to be Martin "ground & pounding" Zimmerman on the concrete.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



That's not true.  I broke my nose 22 years ago and it didn't bleed externally at all until I sneezed out the blood clot a few hours later.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Nookie said:
			
		

> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Scalp Hematoma - blood pooling in the scalp due to head trauma.

https://twitter.com/WildAboutTrial/status/350723033507450880/photo/1


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thanks. Was Zimmerman blocking in the MMA style?  Was that even asked?  If you are close enough to see it but don't hear... I'd guess Zim was blocking the blows.  Were the blows slaps or were they punches..


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> FB Coach says Trayvon was a great kid.  Non-confrontational.



What year did TM play FB?

Bering suspended from school = losing the privilege to play FB.

Annnnnnnnnd...how can anyone be non-confrontational if they do play FB, unless someone is the water boy? One has to be somewhat aggressive!!

Disclaimer: I am not implying that TM was a water boy.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 28, 2013)

it appears things didn't go well for the prosecution today?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



here is the main issue in this case:  self defense.

even if zimmerman started the altercation, if martin escalated it beyond reasonable self defense, and zimmerman can prove killing martin was reasonable self defense, then zimmerman likely walks.  no MS or anything else should be allowed if the killing is deemed justifiable.  if the jury believes he had a right to defend himself in the manner he did, then he should be exonerated.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Z *was* obese @ the time of the shooting.

Search 'BMI Calculator'.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Martin was still in shape because he was only suspended for 2 weeks prior to his death. He was in the care of a juvenile detention officer at the time of his death.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

ok.. yeah if he was blocking his hands had to be up.. and he could have been screaming for help while blocking... if TM felt the gun at that point he might have reached for it.. Then Zim would have had to fight for the gun.. the angle would have been wrong to get into the pocket for TM... Zim would have been able to get his hand in more easily.. then in the fight for the gun... as he's pulling it up and out..

Ok that all makes sense, is plausible.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Maybe.

I'd like to see some case law on that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > FB Coach says Trayvon was a great kid.  Non-confrontational.
> ...



I believe the video I linked above shows Tray in FB the year of the incident.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > FB Coach says Trayvon was a great kid.  Non-confrontational.
> ...



I haven't found anything saying he was playing football the last year he was in school, but these links do mention him being a varsity player:

Miami-Dade School Supt. Livid Over Leak Of Trayvon Martin?s Records « CBS Miami

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/30/us/trayvon-martin-profile

Change of Subject: On Trayvon Martin -- Updated


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Trajan said:


> it appears things didn't go well for the prosecution today?



That would be correct. Their witnesses are more or less suited for the defense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Absolutely.  While a trained heavy weight has an advantage, intent, skill, and the amount of fight in the dog also weigh heavily in any fight.  Zimmerman does not appear have a lot of fight if you know what I mean.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

More from the medical records of Z the day after the incident:

He had 2 black eyes - possibly as an after-effect of the broken nose.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > it appears things didn't go well for the prosecution today?
> ...



IMO the state should be trying to get to the truth whatever that is.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Stream is down. Does anyone have a link up that's working?
> 
> Nevermind, it just came up.



The Orlando Sentential has a good real time video stream.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Trajan said:


> it appears things didn't go well for the prosecution today?



Don't know, didn't watch.
The logical conclusion taken from the posts here would indicate you are correct, Spock.

Navigational pull and all 

Beam Us Up! Scene from Star Trek Movie (2009) | MOVIECLIPS


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You didn't answer the question.  The fact Martin ended up dead does not mean Zimmerman confronted him after being asked by the 911 operator not to do so.

So, again, HOW DO YOU KNOW Zimmerman followed and confronted Martin?  Stated differently how do you know Zimmerman lied?  Looking for evidence, logic or reason.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



the plethora of case law on this will provide you ample opportunity to review the issue.  i have, however, provided a more concise view in the california penal code:

CA Codes (pen:187-199)

see specifically for this case 197-199


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

and yes, i know the case is from FL, but i just happen to know the CA code


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


What's funny about a dead young man?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 28, 2013)

Unless the jury intended to convict before they were sworn or is bought off Zimmerman is going to walk.  The prosecution announces they have no case with every witness.  Or the prosecution intended to throw the case.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Recess until Monday 9 AM ET.

Folgate was another prosecution witness that wound up being an excellent defense witness.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > FB Coach says Trayvon was a great kid.  Non-confrontational.
> ...



Look at Z.  Molested his cousin.  Had a restraining order for beating his girlfriend.

Paranoid, bully, coward.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Trajan said:


> it appears things didn't go well for the prosecution today?



Wrong, the only thing new was Z's attire.

The state is winning.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




It's written into the statute as an aggressor exception...
*776.041 Use of                          force by aggressor.*--The justification described in                          the preceding sections of this chapter is not available                          to a person who:​(1) Is attempting to commit, committing,                            or escaping after the commission of, a forcible                            felony; or
(2) Initially provokes the use of force                            against himself or herself, unless:(a) *Such force is so great that the                              person reasonably believes that he or she is in                              imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and                              that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means                              to escape such danger other than the use of force                              which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm                              to the assailant; or *
(b) In good faith, the                              person withdraws from physical contact with the                              assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant                              that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the                              use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes                              the use of force.

http://www.self-defender.net/law2.htm​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Recess until Monday 9 AM ET.
> 
> Folgate was another prosecution witness that wound up being an excellent defense witness.



I think the only prosecution witness so far that testified the way they wanted was the T-Mobile guy discussing phone call durations,


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Doesn't tell me anything I didn't already know.

Here's the operative part....

but such person, or the
person in whose behalf the defense was made, if he was the assailant
or engaged in mutual combat, must really and in good faith have
endeavored to decline any further struggle before the homicide was
committed; 

Edge:
Like I said, I already knew that.

Like I said, he's got problems.  The burden shifts to him.

BTW, I never said you were wrong, I just said he's got problems.  If you start a fight and you kill the man (or in the case of libtards, the little girl) you're fighting with?

You got serious problems.  The burden falls to you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

The defense had a good day. It is beginning to look like the 2nd Degree Murder charge is going to be hard to prosecute. 

I expect it to be reduced to manslaughter before the trial ends.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Will she turn out to be better for the defense too?



She did.  Yes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hi 25!
> 
> Yes, GZ reaching for his phone/gun you're concentrating on is sort of a red herring.  According to GZ and DD/Rachel Jeantel, TM had lost GZ and was near his father's condo.  While TM had no obligation to go home, logic tells me that if he was going back to where GZ was, then he was doing so for a reason.  I don't know what that would be and it really doesn't matter.  Certainly TM was not afraid of GZ or he would have gone inside.  Instead, he came back to GZ (whom I believe was headed back to his car since he didn't know where Martin went) and DD says TM spoke first, asking "What you following me for?"   So TM escalated this situation to his own detriment.  I'm sure the whole incident happened very quickly, with little time for either of these guys to think things through rationally.
> 
> To me, the pertinent issues are 1) who was the initiator of contact - the aggressor?  And 2) what was GZ's state of mind when he pulled the trigger?  Following someone is not aggressive nor is it unlawful.  Confronting someone in the dark could be considered aggressive.  At the very least it was TM who made the first contact, not GZ.



Hey SF!

My point with the reaching is that if he is following in the dark and rain and is not identifying himself, then at the point of confrontation when he reaches could be argued an aggressive action.

Trayvon asking his follower why he is being followed is not unlawful either.

To me the prosecution should be trying to show that it was GZ who was the aggressor...sure, we all know now that GZ was the NH watch captain, but Tray didnt know at the time, nor would have any of us.  It was just someone following him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.



OMG~!  !!   I OU + rep!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

The witness said
-Lighter colored man on bottom(Zimmerman)
-Darker on top(trayvon)
-Red coat man on bottom(Zimmerman)

Cuts on back of head and broken nose(Zimmerman)

A 5 year old can tell that Trayvon was beating up Zimmerman. There's at the very least reasonable doubt...I'd say NOT guiltily.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.





			
				mean nasty board software said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to testarosa again.



Dammit!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

It's the rep thread!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi 25!
> ...



It has already been stated on national TV that in Florida it doesn't matter who started the fight.  When you believe your life is in danger you can use deadly force.  Are you watching ANY of this.  It is NOT going well for the prosecution because the prosecution doesn't have anything.  This is not 3rd grade.  "He started it isn't going to work."  Please move on.

The defense owned the day today.

And on CNN, they seem to think the prosecution has hoards of witnesses waiting in the wings who will turn the case their way.  The more they come, the better shape the defense is in.  

And it is not in the post I am responding to but FFS, what is the issue with Zimmerman wearing a suit.  EVERY lawyer tells their client to dress well for court.  If you go buy a suit, if your mother buys you a suit, if your wife buys you a suit, if your lawyer buys you a suit.  That is all irrelevant.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.
> ...



I'll just rep you and we'll call it a day. I'm sure I missed some gem from you today.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.
> ...



Yeah, meeeeee2.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Why didn't Z use his flashlight when he had two of them?

Police often use flashlights for non lethal weapons.  Whu did not Z use them for self defense?

Because 9 mil more better?

Because criminals love darkness.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



So, you've got nothing?

Color me shocked...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.



it appears, to me at least that they felt that they wanted to get ahead of the game, and , I wonder if the prosecution thinks at all, as of now, if they are going to get a guilty verdict , even on manslaughter, they know what they have left to put up there to make there case but so far, to me, it doesn't look good. 

I  wonder,  if offered, would zimmerman  accept a reckless endangerment plea? no time, probation....j


ust playing devils advocate...


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Have you purchased the carrier pigeons to get that information to the jury?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.



The reason is the defense would call them anyways... better to get them up on the stand and get it over with.

I suspect the prosecution will argue in closing that GZ's help was standing right there just a few feet away not to mention the police that were right there within moments...  They may also argue TMs prints were not on the weapon, GZs prints are on the weapon.  They may argue that GZ did not have to kill TM, he did it because he wanted to kill him out of anger for getting hit, not out of self defense.  

OK WEAK ARGUMENT..  running out of plausible scenarios.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 28, 2013)

Those jurors are thinking, that could have been their child who was brutally murdered.

The state has already won this case and it's only getting started.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > His duty was not to confront but to call 911 according to the neighborhood watch rules and what the 911 guy told him.
> ...



Snookie WANTS Zimmerman to pay. It's not about the law. It's not about the right to defend yourself from bodily harm. It's about a white dude paying because a 12 year old black kid did a stupid thing.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Those jurors are thinking, that could have been their child who was brutally murdered.
> 
> The state has already won this case and it's only getting started.



wow.....


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

My repper needs spread !  Going to hit Angels music thread and do some spread.

I made a rhyme


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Stay tuned.  Snookie is on the verge of a high speed come apart!


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



actually, the entire burden does not fall to you, remember, this is a criminal case.  i found some information specific to FL for you:

Six years ago inÂ Murray v. State,Â 937 So.2d 277, 279 (Fla. 4th Dist. 2006), the Fourth District Court of Appeal in Florida ruled that once a defendant in a criminal case has introduced proof that he acted in self-defense the jury is entitled to consider the defense, and the jury may not convict the defendant unless it finds beyond a reasonable that he didÂ notÂ act in self-defense.Â The Fourth District Court of Appeal stated:

Zimmerman's Low Burden of Proof on the Issue of Self Defense

does that help?


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I'm just looking for Snook to back up the claim that Zim followed and confronted Martin after being asked not to do so.  

How does it know?

And, is Snookie TM's sock?  Just wondering.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.
> ...



I don't think they would use the "help was standing right there" argument. It could easily be countered that when Zim saw that help walk away to call 911, he felt there was no option left but to point and shoot.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Stay tuned.  Snookie is on the verge of a high speed come apart!



A la Truthmatters.

Vodka and paintchips for everyone!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> More from the medical records of Z the day after the incident:
> 
> He had 2 black eyes - possibly as an after-effect of the broken nose.



I thought the PA did a good job of explaining that the black eyes don't happen immediately.  Last year I fell and hit my head ABOVE my left eye.  It was at night.  The next morning my eyelid was slightly purple.  As the week progressed more and more blood pooled underneath my eye.  I had a full blown shiner, from a bump two inches above my eye.  That same week I had to call the cops on a wild patient and the cops thought he had hit me.  I had to explain that black eyes don't happen that fast.

They did show a lot of other areas of bruising and swelling on Zimmerman's head.  They did a good job of that.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?



I for one am not 'rooting' for either side.  I am interested in hearing why some here are just so damn sure Zimmerman followed, confronted and attacked Martin.

How can they possible know this?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Or not have known he was going to call 911.  Just saw him walk away.  And the witness stated that he went upstairs in his house.  No way for Zimmerman to know he had called for help.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Trajan said:


> it appears things didn't go well for the prosecution today?



Not at all John Good about sewed it up for the D.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Plus Zimmerman knew the police were on the way...he already called them

The defense is Trayvon saw and went for the gun self defense more than he was beating me up.   Naturally the prosecution won't be bring in the tapes that mention that.  We'll have to wait for the real defense teams turn


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?



At the start of the story the left's hit squad was going after Zimmerman.  I think the result of that was the right came to Zim's defense.

I'm nether right wing nor left wing... more constitutional conservative and I'm a fan of the Tea Party... I'm rooting for justice wherever that leads.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> You tube of Tryavon playing FB looks like also played as a senior.  So yeah he seems like he was in good condition.
> 
> trayvon williams 2012 senior football highlights - YouTube




He was a great athlete...I had no idea...thanks for the post.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman was "obeese".
> ...



Yes he was.  His medical provider just testified that his BMI was 31.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 28, 2013)

No.  It doesn't help at all.

Let's assume that somebody saw Z start the fight.  Eyewitness, ironclad.  He didn't, but just for S's and G's, let's assume he did.

Now Z has the burden to _*prove*_ (people also conflate 'proof' and 'evidence' way too much) that he tried to disengage.  That's the part of the law you're missing.  

It's not enough that Z was getting his ass beat and was skeert, he had to try to disengage, to say "No Mas", I'm done, I quit.

If Z didn't try to separate but STILL feared for his life, we're talking Man I.  Man II if the Jurors are in a good mood.

Not life for murder.  But prison for a little while.

But since St Skittles obviously attacked him, we don't have to worry about that.

And oh....  A verbal confrontation is not considered starting a physical altercation.  No matter what (if anything) Z said to Skittles.  Within reason.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?



Part gun love. What beats being able to shoot people and get away with it? 
Part validation of stereotypes.
Part instinctive reflex reaction.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > You tube of Tryavon playing FB looks like also played as a senior.  So yeah he seems like he was in good condition.
> ...



Which clearly meant very little to him, given the things he did to get expelled from school.  I was involved in high school athletics and that is usually SO important to an adolescent that they will study their butts off to keep the grades up and do all the right things to stay in.  Not this kid, he blew it stealing, smoking pot, etc.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

Trajan said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was the prosecutions case. Why are all the defense witnesses testifying.
> ...



I said with /sarcasm but the truth of it is Bernster has to call them to spin his prosecution on it and call them before M O'M does.  The old maybe the jury will buy they're my witnesses and my spin strategy.

The only one dumb enough to buy that is DD


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?
> ...



Since Snook appears to have scurried off into it's hole...

Can anyone answer this question for me?  Honestly, I'd like to know.  I haven't followed every aspect of the case, but I don't understand how so many claim to be absolutely sure that Zimmerman followed and confronted Martin after being asked not to do so.

How do you know this?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

I think the writing is on the wall. Zimmerman is going to be acquitted and many people are going to be really upset. One thing I can almost gaurentee is that if Zimmerman is found guilty, there won't be any rioting because of it.

I just hope the jurors don't convict because they are afraid of rioting or from fear for their own safety. There's no way this jury finds Zimmerman guilty with what has been presented by the prosecution so far.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm not on the jury.. but to me, from what I've heard so far and if other witnesses do not contradict the ones we've heard, ... 

the only valid self defense argument to escalate a minor fight like this from what it was to killing him, is to argue he was going for my gun, we wrestled for it and the gun just went off in the fight.  Without the fight for the gun.. I don't see the justification for the killing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Trajan! Something strange with the database. Clicking the link for "Last Page" takes me to page 161 (20 post/page) Even going to my recent posts and clicking the link to my last post in this thread, dumps me back to 161.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

After today I know exactly how this whole thing went down.  When I have time I'll do the novel summary thing.

I will say. I have extreme empathy for his mother.  She is the victim and worst off here.  She sent her suspended getting in trouble don't know what to do with him kid to his father to straighten out and got the call he was dead.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's because DD is so dumb, she would buy a can of powdered water.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



With all due respect the video you provided is of *Trayvon Williams*.
Unless TM was known as TW



RKMBrown said:


> You tube of Tryavon playing FB looks like also played as a senior.  So yeah he seems like he was in good condition.
> 
> trayvon williams 2012 senior football highlights - YouTube


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> After today I know exactly how this whole thing went down.  When I have time I'll do the novel summary thing.
> 
> I will say. I have extreme empathy for his mother.  She is the victim and worst off here.  She sent her suspended getting in trouble don't know what to do with him kid to his father to straighten out and got the call he was dead.



Unfortunately, the father was otherwise occupied.  

The novel summary.  The prosecution is a tornado of bullshit.  That pretty well sums it up.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Huh?  Im looking at both sides...some have a hard time.  It is very important who is considered the aggressor.  What trial are you watching?  All im saying is its an avenue the prosecution could pursue.  I know with you...its baaaaad trayvon and goooooood zimmerman...a little deeper thought could see the good and bad of both sides...youre bias is showing.

yes, sunshine...i am watching the trial.  Relax, some have different views than you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I think the writing is on the wall. Zimmerman is going to be acquitted and many people are going to be really upset. One thing I can almost gaurentee is that if Zimmerman is found guilty, there won't be any rioting because of it.
> 
> I just hope the jurors don't convict because they are afraid of rioting or from fear for their own safety. There's no way this jury finds Zimmerman guilty with what has been presented by the prosecution so far.



The purpose of a jury trial is not to prevent rioting.  It is not to create reality show celebs, but I have a feeling it did.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You were certainly referring to it.  It does matter if GZ started it, damn right, it does.  TM had the right to defend himself, and he had no obligation to retreat, and if GZ had a gun, TM had the right to beat him into the ground. * GZ could only shoot TM if he thought his life was in danger.  It was not.*
> 
> And learn "English" and "countersuit" and "courts-martial" and "sergeants-major" for plural.





If Martin was reaching for Zimmerman's gun, then there's reason to believe it was.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



The twisted logic is he wasn't in his car.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



I don't believe, for many, it's about 'know'. It is about evidence. 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/299982-zimmerman-trial-docs-evidence.html

Watching the trial is but theater half the time.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Okay, but wasn't it revealed in his sworn testimony that he was simply heading to where he knew the police would show up...to let them know he was the one that called 911?

I'm still looking for a cogent response.  *How are so many here just positive that Zimmerman followed and confronted Martin?*  Where is the evidence for that?

Anyone???


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?



We are not rooting hard for GZ. We are the party of justice, we are the party that is looking at the case objectively and see how weak the prosecution's case is. Whereas your party is the party of hate, racism, vengence at irrationality, that is looking only to sensationalize a case with racism charges that aren't there.

Moron.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



FYI: Kiss.. I went back and very carefully listened to the statements.  Goodman says they had just moved to the concrete.. it suddenly got serious, tray was in ground and pound position.. for 8-10sec of serious fighting arms going down... hmm...  so a sudden flurry.. coupled with Zim's accusation of the teen saying your gonna die.. Hmm yeah the defense won the day for sure.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Bias?  Really!  I don't find Zimmerman's version implausible.  And FYI, I spent 25 years working where I saw plenty of thugs just like li'l Trayvon.  They are professional victims.  The world caused their failure.  It was mean ole...........  You name it.  Their drug use, criminal activity, and other antisocial behavior had nothing to do with the mega failures their lives are.  NOOOOOOOOOOOsireeeeeeeeee.  And now he can't play the victim on his own accord, mamma and daddy are playing it for him.  Never mind that he was more a victim of PPP than anything else.  (Piss poor parenting.)

After working 25 years in psych, it takes me about 5 minutes to see right through you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



There is none.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?
> ...



That's it! I am going to register as a member of the Tea Party tomorrow. The party of justice! Man-oh-man! That's for me!

Is it OK if I join the tea party and STILL think that the kid would be alive if Zimmerman had just stayed in his car? Is that reasonable?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Whoops.. egg face..  Odd the link came from a news site.. from an article from Tray's coach.. My bad.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?
> ...



911 and the Rachael.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



The kid would be alive if he had been a priority for his parents.  When you start that line of thinking, where does it stop?  He would be alive if his high school sports had meant more to him.  He would be alive if...........

Seriously, you could make a game of cards out of it.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

> TE=Edgetho;7451954]No.  It doesn't help at all.



well what the fuck do you want?  i give you code and FL case law and you're still whining.  if you don't like i present, then look it up your own case law.  it really is that easy.




> Let's assume that somebody saw Z start the fight.  Eyewitness, ironclad.  He didn't, but just for S's and G's, let's assume he did.
> 
> Now Z has the burden to _*prove*_ (people also conflate 'proof' and 'evidence' way too much) that he tried to disengage.  That's the part of the law you're missing.
> 
> ...



wait a minute, first you ask me for law, now you're telling me i'm missing the law.  cite the law that he has to disengage.  the cases (i just double checked and the link i gave you has more than one FL case and is specifically tailored to the zimmerman trial) i gave you do not mention that he had to disengage.  

all that matters is:

The real nature of his burden concerning his defense of justification is that his evidence of additional facts need merely leave the jury with a reasonable doubt about whether he was justified in using deadly force. Hence, if he wanted his self-defense to be considered, it was necessary to present evidence that his justification might be true.

from the link i gave you earlier.  i suggest you read the link so i don't have to keep repeating this for you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I think cross examination of the PA today started down that path. It is pretty clear that there were more lesions and swelling to the head than can be seen on just the one pic that has circulated on the internet.   There is no requirement that one sustain a life threatening injury to be in 'reasonable fear.'   Reasonable fear is a subjective standard.   

I'm not sure how the trial will conclude, but I don't see Zimmerman, at this point, spending his life in prison.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Bullshit. There is a point at which it becomes reality. The reality is that Zimmerman INITIATED the contact by being within reach of the kid in the first place. The kid was minding his own business. Period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You were certainly referring to it.  It does matter if GZ started it, damn right, it does.  TM had the right to defend himself, and he had no obligation to retreat, and if GZ had a gun, TM had the right to beat him into the ground. * GZ could only shoot TM if he thought his life was in danger.  It was not.*
> ...



Only if, and this has not been proven, that GZ did not provoke an incident or attack.  If he did not and TM reached for the, gun, then, yes, GZ was justified in shooting.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cant wait to see this fucking guy go to jail forever.
> ...



 [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]



> When it's asshole-tightening time, that's when you see what people are made of. Or at least what their asshole is made of.
> &#8213; Justin Halpern, Sh*t My Dad Says


----------



## testarosa (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> > TE=Edgetho;7451954]No.  It doesn't help at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edgetho is well aware of what you are saying.  Your interp is murky.  Not to worry, Yurt, the jury will get to the bottom of it, and, guess what, they won't ask you for your expert knowledge.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

what am i saying jake, be specific, you've already lied more than once about what i said, let's see if you can be honest.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



^^^^^^^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I know....I know...you are a lawyer, a doctor, a psychologist, and a youth developer specializing in gang life....lol...all of them for about 25 years.  

Mr Z goooooood.....trayvon...baaaaaaaaad.  Right?  Z did everything right and trayvon did everything wrong, right?  I'll look elsewhere for objective thinking...its not in your dna.  Lata...and READ THIS!


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

Okay fine....I said I wasn't going to get involved.  What a liar I am.
I'm pissed mostly about the fact that NONE of us can get into a good fist fight and expect that that's all it's going to be.  You get your ass kicked??  Fine.  Lick your wounds and go home.  Busted noses....heads......whatever.  Why is everyone packing now??  I'm full-on Irish.....I'll fight in a heartbeat.  BUT NOW......bring guns to a fist fight.  
I watched a little today and the thing that really got my attention was when the assholes from CNN said, MAYBE.....just MAYBE.....Trayvon was the one screaming for help as he was kicking GZ ass.  
Please don't get me wrong....I fully understand where this trial is going.....but....what a pussy.  GZ was just LAYING for anyone to get into his sights.  
BUT according to the law......he could do what he did.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

btw...another state witness, folgate, seems to bolster the defense's case

not sure what the prosecution is doing.  either they are getting out all the "good" defense witnesses and softening them up as not very good for the defense and saving a whopper for the end or they have nothing.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



absolutely wrong.  zimmerman can provoke an incident and still claim self defense.

how many times do i have to say this?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Yes, you're right.  
It's my opinion they just _need_ it to be the case to save face.  They were played and that's a hard pill to swallow


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hey SF!
> 
> My point with the reaching is that if he is following in the dark and rain and is not identifying himself, then at the point of confrontation when he reaches could be argued an aggressive action.
> 
> ...



Disclaimer: I am not SF 

Here's my question(s):
Why would GZ have to identify himself to anyone, except to the police, if he was running an errand and sitting in his parked vehicle?

In the same vein, why didn't TM share his identity instead of:
"TM, "Yo, you got a problem?" and walked toward  [GZ].
GZ: "No, I don't have a problem," .
TM: 'You got a problem  now.'


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I spent 25 years working where I saw plenty of thugs just like li'l Trayvon.  They are professional victims.  The world caused their failure.  It was mean ole...........  You name it.  Their drug use, criminal activity, and other antisocial behavior had nothing to do with the mega failures their lives are.  NOOOOOOOOOOOsireeeeeeeeee.  And now he can't play the victim on his own accord, mamma and daddy are playing it for him.  Never mind that he was more a victim of PPP than anything else.  (Piss poor parenting.)
> 
> After working 25 years in psych, it takes me about 5 minutes to see right through you.


Tell us Sunshine, what gave you this impression that Trayvon is not worthy to live on your planet? Smoking weed? Why couldn't Trayvon have turned his life around like Obama did?  Tray is a dead unarmed 17 year old teenager who was being followed in the rain in the dark by adult.  Zim is the one with "priors" not Trayvon. 

By your measure someone should've shot Barry before he had a chance to get elected.. oh nvm I'm wasting my time.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


No, it's what a reasonable person would think in those circumstances.  I can't imagine the ladies in the jury box thinking everything would be hunky dory with a large black man pounding their heads into the pavement.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?



Perhaps because we understand the concept of self defense.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

just to show how wrong jakey is, here is the FL statute that will be used in the trial:

Florida Statutes (Fla. Stat.)

Title XLVI.  Crimes.

Chapter 776: JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE

776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.&#8212;

The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:

(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or

(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:

(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or

(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force.

Law of Self Defense ? FL 776.041?Use of force by aggressor.?The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Can anyone answer this question for me?  Honestly, I'd like to know.  I haven't followed every aspect of the case, but I don't understand how so many claim to be absolutely sure that Zimmerman followed and confronted Martin after being asked not to do so.
> 
> How do you know this?





R.D. said:


> The twisted logic is he wasn't in his car.



Drum roll please....


LoneLaugher said:


> Is it OK if I join the tea party and STILL think that the kid would be alive if Zimmerman had just stayed in his car? Is that reasonable?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

The witness said
-Lighter colored man on bottom(Zimmerman)
-Darker on top(trayvon)
-Red coat man on bottom(Zimmerman)

Cuts on back of head and broken nose(Zimmerman)

A 5 year old can tell that Trayvon was beating up Zimmerman.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?
> ...



'Cause they're psychicwannabes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

> Typical 25 year old response.  Do allow me to correct your misperceptions.
> 
> Actually I am not a lawyer.  I have a JD.  I am not a doctor.  I am a board certified NP.  And I am not a psychologist.  My Master of Science in Nursing is in psychiatry.  See, how far off you are reading into something what you want it to say. So far, that is all you have been doing.  Filling in the blanks the way you want them filled.  Those blanks are now being filled by witnesses.  And I really hate that it upsets you, but I do know more about the law, medicine, and human nature than a lot of people on the earth know.  The fact that I survived for 25 years of direct patient care, minus 3 years of teaching, with only one assault by a patient speaks well for my ability to read a situation that involves violence.
> 
> ...





RKMBrown said:


> Tell us Sunshine, what gave you this impression that Trayvon is not worthy to live on your planet? Smoking weed? Why couldn't Trayvon have turned his life around like Obama did?  Tray is a dead unarmed 17 year old teenager who was being followed in the rain in the dark by adult.  Zim is the one with "priors" not Trayvon.
> 
> By your measure someone should've shot Barry before he had a chance to get elected.. oh nvm I'm wasting my time.




You too read what you want to read and not what is.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Okay fine....I said I wasn't going to get involved.  What a liar I am.
> I'm pissed mostly about the fact that NONE of us can get into a good fist fight and expect that that's all it's going to be.  You get your ass kicked??  Fine.  Lick your wounds and go home.  Busted noses....heads......whatever.  Why is everyone packing now??  I'm full-on Irish.....I'll fight in a heartbeat.  BUT NOW......bring guns to a fist fight.
> I watched a little today and the thing that really got my attention was when the assholes from CNN said, MAYBE.....just MAYBE.....Trayvon was the one screaming for help as he was kicking GZ ass.
> Please don't get me wrong....I fully understand where this trial is going.....but....what a pussy.  GZ was just LAYING for anyone to get into his sights.
> BUT according to the law......he could do what he did.



^^ this.. yeah I'm half irish.. agree fist fights are a time honored way to settle disputes   Bringing a knife fight or gun to a fist fight and killing someone if you are loosing?  Ick.  However, if it's possible Tray reached for the gun... then maybe GZ really was left with no choice..  maybe..


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2013)

Can anybody please tell me why did they choose an all women jury?

I've never heard of that before.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Okay fine....I said I wasn't going to get involved.  What a liar I am.
> ...



You are very correct.....it could be.  Maybe...
BUT....if someone where trying to get a gun out of their pocket and you were trying to stop them.  You definately try to (at the very least) divert the gun from your direction.  
This is so bad.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Okay fine....I said I wasn't going to get involved.  What a liar I am.
> I'm pissed mostly about the fact that NONE of us can get into a good fist fight and expect that that's all it's going to be.  You get your ass kicked??  Fine.  Lick your wounds and go home.  Busted noses....heads......whatever.  Why is everyone packing now??  I'm full-on Irish.....I'll fight in a heartbeat.  BUT NOW......bring guns to a fist fight.
> I watched a little today and the thing that really got my attention was when the assholes from CNN said, MAYBE.....just MAYBE.....Trayvon was the one screaming for help as he was kicking GZ ass.
> Please don't get me wrong....I fully understand where this trial is going.....but....what a pussy.  GZ was just LAYING for anyone to get into his sights.
> BUT according to the law......he could do what he did.



Actually he didn't 'bring a gun to a fist fight' the fistfight was started by a fool who didn't know there was a gun.

Wait for the defense, tray went for the gun.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

It's a PC rat race that's why.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



IOW you spent a lifetime dealing with psych patients, and you are projecting your experience and anger on everyone on this board and trayvon, while simultaneously ignoring the fact that Zimmerman was reportedly on Temazepam and Adderall at the time of the fight.  Correct?


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2013)

but can they do that? is that legal?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Okay fine....I said I wasn't going to get involved.  What a liar I am.
> ...



The policeman who testified said that Zimmerman's coat was short enough that the gun was visible to another party.  It almost sounded as if the gun had been in Trayvon's hand at one point.  But he was telling what he was told, as he wasn't there to see it himself.  Likely they will visit that issue with Zimmerman himself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?




_My_ question is why do you ASSume the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?

The majority are looking at established evidence and rooting for a clean trial.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



My 'experience and anger?'  Jeeze.  I am retired with 4 pensions and 3 health insurances.  Get real.   

Neither of those drugs are antipsychotic drugs, one is a mild sleep preparation, and the other is a mild stimulant that a lot of adults who were diagnosed with ADD as children still have to take, and which other adults who never had the opportunity to get a correct diagnosis as children also take.  Neither of them are big time meds. 

And no, I didn't spend a 'lifetime dealing with psych patients.'  It was my job for 25 of my 65 years.  Not my life.  I was married, raised children, went to school, learned to oil paint, and various other artistic and intellectual pursuits.  

It really seems to bother you that someone can actually have a background in what is being discussed and know what is going on here.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



I'm just not sure about the extent of the darkness.....they said it was WAY dark.  I don't know.  No one knows really....and probably never will.  All I know is that there's a Mother without a Son.  I know what that is.
The main thing....the law allows this killing.  
I just can't get over seeing those fucking Skittles.  That killed me!  This was pretty much over Skittles.  
How stupid that seems, as I type it........


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I dont know what your expertise is, but I am very leary of those that feel the need to boast of it on a message board.

We get it...you hate Trayvon and you love Mr Z.  Your problem solving skills leave a lot to be desired.  Mr Z could have dont nothing differently that night to prevent this?  You cant think of anything?  Nothing?  All of this supposed expertise and you have no answers?  No suggestions?  No insight?  None at all?   Lol.

Pay attention...I have given the good and bad of both sides along with some things I believe could have been done differently that night. For some odd reason, you take exception to that and feel the need to list your lifetime achievements or certificates to give yourself more credibility than the average "joe".

Your opinion is that Trayvon should have been seen as a gangsta and beyond adult approach from the get go...lmao.  Thats profiling in the worst way...why would you assume he is a gangsta?  You outed your bias and I dont even think you realize it...some expert...lol.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Ayup... it's really odd.  But I think we're gonna come down to no one saw the shot fired.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> I'm just looking for Snook to back up the claim that Zim followed and confronted Martin after being asked not to do so.
> 
> How does it know?
> 
> And, is Snookie TM's sock?  Just wondering.



Nookie is playing...Devil's Advocate while wearing a kilt sans underwear and  lederhose.

Not a TM sock.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey.....gotta run for a few.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Good point, and I'm going to go one further.  Here you have a poorly educated 19 year old girl who stood up against a college-educated lawyer- and she held her own.  The lawyer came off as a bit snarky and even a little mean-spirited.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

Why is anyone saying Zimmerman was out looking for a fight or out looking to kill someone?

I don't see how anyone can jump to that conclusion.

If Zimmerman was out looking for a fight or out to kill someone, as soon as he seen Martin, he would have gotten out of the car. Instead, he called the police to report a suspicious person then got out of the car when asked which way Martin was running.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Post links to where I have said I 'hate' or 'love' anyone.  

Actually, lawyers don't want people who have a background in law or medicine on juries if they can possibly keep them off.  Another little ditty from law school.  I just got a form to fill out for federal jury duty this year.  I am retired and I really don't want to bother.  But telling them that would land me on it in a New York minute.  So, I told them all about my JD, my BSN, my MSN, and my medication pump that didn't interfere with my job.  And made a statement that I am willing to serve.   I will never hear from them again.  They only want people who don't know anything and have to believe what the experts who get paid to say what they parties want them to say.  I didn't live my life to be stupid.

As to boasting.  Most people on here tell things about themselves, their jobs, their houses, their cars, their families, etc.  So, until and unless you want to apply your negativity to everyone, then you are out of line applying it to me.  I'm sorry you don't have any life experience.  You are not too old to get some.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

I got hit with a 2000 point neg rep for stating the obvious.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> My 'experience and anger?'  Jeeze.  I am retired with 4 pensions and 3 health insurances.  Get real.
> 
> Neither of those drugs are antipsychotic drugs, one is a mild sleep preparation, and the other is a mild stimulant that a lot of adults who were diagnosed with ADD as children still have to take, and which other adults who never had the opportunity to get a correct diagnosis as children also take.  Neither of them are big time meds.
> 
> ...


Gratz on the retirement and the children. I do hope all is well. When I heard the skittles part and the hoodie I projected my kids who wear hoodies and love skittles.  I did a lot of coaching of youth like Trayvon.  I have boys that played FB. I also have a daughter who is an RN working Emergency at a large Trauma one center who has to deal with the psych patients every day... I respect your experience.  My point was that you may have a bias, just like everyone else.  It's ok to have a bias without getting mad at people that have a somewhat different bias.  Through reasoned discussions we may end up with the same pov or not.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



An objective thinker...put her on the jury!

Hi ITC!!!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> just to show how wrong jakey is, here is the FL statute that will be used in the trial:
> 
> Florida Statutes (Fla. Stat.)
> 
> ...





I just posted that not 12 posts back (470)  http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...al-zimmerman-trial-thread-16.html#post7451824

Are my posts not showing up in this thread?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Why is anyone saying Zimmerman was out looking for a fight or out looking to kill someone?
> 
> I don't see how anyone can jump to that conclusion.
> 
> If Zimmerman was out looking for a fight or out to kill someone, as soon as he seen Martin, he would have gotten out of the car. Instead, he called the police to report a suspicious person then got out of the car when asked which way Martin was running.



This 'problem' has been going round and round and round, till the merry-go-round grew legs and took off. There are always going to be those that swear up and down Z chased M even though the evidence thus far says otherwise. Why do some do that (ignore evidence)? Well, it's really simple - none of the evidence fits into the way they want things to be, kinda like a fairy tale and a make-believe playground.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



LOL ditto.. they had me at skittles too.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > My 'experience and anger?'  Jeeze.  I am retired with 4 pensions and 3 health insurances.  Get real.
> ...



I have experience that gives me insight into behaviors.  Here is this kid, in trouble, kicked out of school.  Who needs their parents more than that kid?  And where are his parents?  One shuttles him off to the other because she can't handle him, and the one who gets him is out with his girlfriend.  Seriously.  This kid needed some involved parent time, but instead was out roaming around at night alone.  And, no, I didn't let mine do that.  That question always seems to come up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I got hit with a 2000 point neg rep for stating the obvious.



LMFAO!!! I'm sorry, but I had to laugh when I read that. 

Who did you piss off so bad?


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Be specific please...I honestly want to know how "911 and Rachael" prove that Zimmerman followed and confronted Martin after being asked not to do so.  What exactly makes you so sure?

What specifically on the 911 call proves this?  How could Rachael know?  She wasn't there either, was she?

Please, I'd really like to know.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 28, 2013)

if you did, i didn't see it, likely i just missed it, happens more often when you have such a huge thread


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yeah, but you seem to feel the need to repeat yours in virtually every post...whatever it is, you are an expert with 25 years experience...everyone elses opinion be damned.

It is you that has applied your negativity to me for some reason.  I have a different opinion on some things that could have been done differently that night...you object to that.

Your expertise obviously has not taught you the art of objective thinking or reasoning.  It has however taught you bitterness and how to be very argumentative with opposing views.  You would think that psyche experience would render the opposite.

That said, we are all very proud of your vast accomplishments.  . You should be justifiably proud of your accomplishments and your justification of being more knowledgeable than most on here. 

Personally, I think you need to be put in the corner and given a timeout until you gather yourself together...then you can come out and play again.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I would still like to know if Jeantel ever told Travon to "Get off, Get off...."


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > I got hit with a 2000 point neg rep for stating the obvious.
> ...



We just don't like him, we are mean that way


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Interesting.  I'd heard you mention the parents thing before but not the explanation of why you were mentioning it.  

I suppose having been the "guy" .. the "coach" who helped turn dozens of kids just like this one around, I lament that Zimmerman decided to fight the kid instead of befriending him. Kid gives you a good punch.. ok it's a kid you say good punch kid, damn that hurt, hold up partner, I'm on your side.  It's a kid for heaven sake... and yes I get it's a big kid but you can tell the difference.  I've seen no evidence that this kid was a thug.  Troubled yeah troubled.  If Zimmerman had ended the fight he might have been able to take TM to the gym with him.  This is how friendships are made.  Gun shot to the chest... yeah not so much.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



On that point, you'll get no argument. Where we begin to differ is that sane people realize that Zimmerman was within his rights to leave his vehicle and Martin was NOT within HIS rights to assault Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh boy...here we go again...lol.

OMG...he went up to the 7-11 to get an Iced tea and skittles...he was on his way back to the house and to give the skittles to a 12 year old and watch the NBA all star game.  Roaming around?  He walked up to the store for crying out loud.  You never let your kids do that?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Are you fucking insane? By being within reach? Don't you expect a 17 year old black kid to have enough self control that he wouldn't attack everything within reach?
MY GOD man!
Yeah the kid was minding his own business until he tried to punch Zimmerman's lights out.

It's great minds like yours that got us in this mess. You must be so proud.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



At night in the rain.. on suspension at school, guilty of smoking pot... yeah she's right that kid should have been on restriction under adult supervision.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 Really??  So far the testimony is Zimmerman took a beating.  

I can see it now.  "yeah kid.  Funny thing you jumping me, ahh good times.  Oh the gun, no no no, that's not a toy son.  Lets you and me go hang out and talk playoffs.  I hear you're  pretty damn good when not suspended.  Oh btw did you know there have been many breaking in the hood?  Man, you gotta be careful."

Zimmerman actually did mentor and give to kids.  Ths situation was not his doing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Who's to say he didn't try to defuse the situation?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



This was his 3rd suspension from school. 

SANFORD: Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The beating occurred at the end of the fight. It was a long fight that somehow covered a significant amount of distance?  According to Goodman it was just a minor tussle right up until the 8seconds they were on the concrete and it was at that point that it got serious. 

The point, and no I don't expect you to understand, is that men should diffuse fights with children, not engage in them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The time for Zimmerman to be the adult in the room was very early on...he didnt do that and the situation escalated.  Did he have to?  No.  But if he had, would this have been prevented?

If someone is circling my truck, I would say something.  It most likely wouldnt be confrontational and would be in an attempt to try to defuse the situation that is appearing to have escalated already.  Zimmerman didnt do that...its something that he could have done differently.

Im sure, in hind sight, zimmerman would not do exactly what he did again.  That didnt turn out too well for either side.  Its life...you live and learn and try a different approach next time.  Unfortunately, there is only one side that can live and learn.  In Trayvons case, Im sure he would just go home next time and likewise should have defused the situation also.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I just posted that not 12 posts back (470)  http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...al-zimmerman-trial-thread-16.html#post7451824
> 
> Are my posts not showing up in this thread?



No, which is why I am not responding to your post in this thread.  It is your imagination.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 28, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I would still like to know if Jeantel ever told Travon to "Get off, Get off...."



I am wondering if the the nickname DD is a reference to her bra size.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Hi doll face!


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> The beating occurred at the end of the fight. It was a long fight that somehow covered a significant amount of distance?  According to Goodman it was just a minor tussle right up until the 8seconds they were on the concrete and it was at that point that it got serious.
> 
> The point, and no I don't expect you to understand, is that men should diffuse fights with children, not engage in them.



On your second point no one would disagree.  That being said does nothing to make your first point anything but rubbish.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted that not 12 posts back (470)  http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...al-zimmerman-trial-thread-16.html#post7451824
> ...




Great...first I'm talking to myself,  and now I'm imagining responses.

I'll be in the Rubber Room,  if I need me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Certainly not me.  If Zim, tried, I'll give him props for it.  Did Zimmerman say he tried? Did he provide a detailed explanation for that?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No...zimmerman did not...the first chance Mr Z had to defuse the situation he went reaching for his pockets.

I mean at least identify yourself.

I cant believe with all of the intelligence in this forum that adults cant put a list together of some possible solutions to avoid this in the future...surely this isnt the end all answer to teens roaming a neighborhood.

Could Zimmerman have done anything differently?  If it was your child, then what would you expect or appreciate from Zimmerman given the same situation?  Come on...I know there has to be some ideas out there.

  [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ?  You were a NH watch guy...what would you have done differently early on?  I cant see you doing the same as Mr Z...you ride a harley!  We have more balls than that...we aint afraid to speak or approach a juvenile...lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You can't defuse shit when you're on your back with a broken nose, swallowing your own blood. All you can do at that point is fight your way out of it. Zimmerman did what he had to do.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


not that I know of, but it seems you are making a lot of unsupported suppositions too. THAT was my point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

[MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]
Here's a little summary for you from John Good's testimony today:
"....The testimony of John Good contradicted that of a neighbor who told the Florida court Thursday Zimmerman was on top of Martin in those critical seconds before the fatal shot was fired. &#8230;

&#8220;Could you describe who was on top and who was at bottom,&#8221; asked prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda.

&#8220;The color on top was dark and the color at bottom was&#8230;red,&#8221; responded Good referring to the men&#8217;s clothing.

At another point he told the court that the person on the bottom had &#8220;lighter skin color.&#8221;

Zimmerman is a white Hispanic who was wearing a red and black jacket that night. Martin, who was black, was wearing a dark sweatshirt.

He also said, &#8220;The person on the bottom, I could hear a &#8216;Help.&#8217;&#8221;

Under cross examination by Zimmerman&#8217;s lawyer, Good said he believes he saw Martin on top punching Zimmerman &#8220;MMA style,&#8221; a reference to mixed martial arts..........

The state could have charged Zimmerman with manslaughter and argued that he used deadly force without just cause, rather than go with a second-degree murder charge that requires some act of malice or &#8220;depraved mind.&#8221;  If Good convinces the jury that Zimmerman was receiving an &#8220;MMA-style beating&#8221; when he pulled the pistol and fired, then the only verdict left is acquittal of second-degree murder.  Even the conflicting witness testimony could be enough to produce a reasonable doubt in the minds of jurors.

This has the appearance of over-charging by the prosecution, and that raises its own questions about motives involved in making that decision."
Prosecution witness in Zimmerman trial testifies Martin on top in fight « Hot Air


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I would have expected from a NWatch CAPatrol guy, flashing yellow lights, some form of identification being presented, a certain amount of respect shown to the teen, maybe hand him an umbrella.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Not my intention.  More pointing to what I would have done.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Of course we can put together suggestions to avoid a repeat, but that isn't what we're talking about.

Me? I would have done pretty much what Zimmerman did. He was asked which direction Martin went and he tried to comply. Shortly after being told he didn't need to follow, he broke off pursuit and returned towards his vehicle. In my opinion, he acted appropriately. Martin, on the other hand acted recklessly and paid for it.

So, what we can do is teach out kids not to attack people.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I can respect that...But reality is these kids are out there and all over the place...do we follow these kids in the dark and rain packing a pistol?...or is there something else that could be done? So that Im not on trial facing life in prison for shooting a 17 year old with a bag of skittles in his pockets?

Anyone else?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Yeah I've been in way to many fights I guess. I admit my experience is probably much different than Zimmerman. It's really hard for me to imagine being weak and defenseless like Zimmerman had to be to get into this situation.  I don't consider shooting my way out of a fist fight, fighting my way out of it.


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Who had a broken nose? Damn you defenders lie so much.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The time for Zimmerman to be the adult in the room was very early on...he didnt do that and the situation escalated.  Did he have to?  No.  But if he had, would this have been prevented?
> 
> If someone is circling my truck, I would say something.  It most likely wouldnt be confrontational and would be in an attempt to try to defuse the situation that is appearing to have escalated already.  Zimmerman didnt do that...its something that he could have done differently.
> 
> Im sure, in hind sight, zimmerman would not do exactly what he did again.  That didnt turn out too well for either side.  Its life...you live and learn and try a different approach next time.  Unfortunately, there is only one side that can live and learn.  In Trayvons case, Im sure he would just go home next time and likewise should have defused the situation also.



You berate  Sunshine for her experiences as applied to the topic only to give hypothetical silliness as to what you may have or may not have done in a similar single  snapshot of events.   

I'll play.  If someone was circling my car, acting suspicious with a rash of burgleries in my complex I would do just a he did.  Call 911 and report it.  Your imagined escalation is ridiculous as to the testimony. Unless of course you accept Trayvon was up to no good.   Travon confronted George, not the other way around.   The beating took place within seconds.

And yes I guess George would do things differently, no one assumes a young kid with too much time on his hands and too little brains going to attack.  Now we know better


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


I agree.  His father should never have been out with his girlfriend.  He should have been there, had martin locked in the basement and never have allowed him to go to the store for  skittles.  We all know what skittles means.  Don't we.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You continue to judge based on limited knowledge, but then hedge.  The defense will remind you Trayvon went for the gun, the beating is just an appetizer


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The time for Zimmerman to be the adult in the room was very early on...he didnt do that and the situation escalated.  Did he have to?  No.  But if he had, would this have been prevented?
> ...



Hypothetical silliness?  Lmao. Next.

Anyone else?...RD has no solutions either.  Pack a gun and follow in the dark and rain...lesson learned?  Nope.

Follow my kid in the dark and rain...dont identify yourself and see what happens.  Officer:  Why did you hit him over the head with a crow bar?...well he was stalking my kid in the dark....I didnt know who he was...thought he was some creep.

Is there a problem?...oh no theres no problem here mr big bad teenager...damn right you got a problem now...wheres my phone...help me...someone help me!!!  Gimme a break...he was scared to death of a 17 year old.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]
> Here's a little summary for you from John Good's testimony today:
> "....The testimony of John Good contradicted that of a neighbor who told the Florida court Thursday Zimmerman was on top of Martin in those critical seconds before the fatal shot was fired.
> 
> ...



The lesser included offense of involuntary manslaughter is still there.   The jury can find GZ innocent of 2nd degree and convict GZ on involuntary manslaughter.  This might have been the plan all along.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ayup.. just chatting on a BB.  I'm not on the jury.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You don't think Zimmerman had a broken nose?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The medical report said fractured.  Nose was not broke.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yes we follow them until we don't need to follow teenagers around in the dark. The whole point of neighborhood watch is not to prevent situations like Martin/Zimmerman, but to prevent break-ins and robberies. That is what Zimmerman was trying to do.

The problem is not armed men trying to prevent crime. The problem is criminals. This is not to say Martin was about to commit a crime, just that Zimmerman was trying to perform his function and reacting as a reasonable person in his capacity would given today's society.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I remember when I got mugged I could have sworn the thieves were in their 20s.  When I gave their description to the Police they were identified as 16 year old kids.  I was very scared, took a defensive posture, and ran across the parking lot after one of them broke a bottle over my head.

While there are plenty of internet tough guys, there aren't a lot of people posting here about confrontations with thug teenagers with no respect for anyone and depraved upbringings.  

Some kids are quite capable of killing and will do so for the change in your pocket.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Physician assistant: George Zimmerman trained 'MMA style' | News 13

This lists the witnesses that were on the stand today. If you look to the right, you'll see there's an area for videos of the testimony for each. 

"On the visit on Feb. 27, 2012, the day after Trayvon Martin was shot, Folgate said Zimmerman told her he was in a fight and his head was shoved into the ground. He also told her he had a weapon and shot his attacker.

Folgate said Zimmerman complained of feeling nauseated upon reflecting what had happened. But she attributed that to psychological factors rather than any physical condition. She also said it appeared his nose was broken, but it was impossible to say for sure, since no X-rays were taken. She recommended he see an ear-and-nose doctor and a psychologist.

When O'Mara asked if abrasions on his head were consistent with someone who had his had slammed into concrete, Folgate said, "it could be consistent, yes." "


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw

Interesting.  So with involuntary they just need to prove a lack of care by GZ in handling his weapon.  Didn't someone say he had one bullet in the chamber?  Interesting.  Yeah that would explain it, if the prosecution intends the 2nd degree just to be a gesture to the mob, and the win to be the involuntary manslaughter charge.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





> A fracture, also referred to as a bone fracture, FRX, FX, Fx or # is a medical condition where the continuity of the bone is broke.





> According to Medilexicon's medical dictionary:
> To fracture means "to break".
> A fracture (fx) is "a break, especially the breaking of a bone or cartilage."



What Is A Fracture? What Are Broken Bones?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Learn something...

A bone fracture (sometimes abbreviated FRX or Fx, Fx, or #) is a medical condition in which there is a break in the continuity of the bone. A bone fracture can be the result of high force impact or stress, or trivial injury as a result of certain medical conditions that weaken the bones, such as osteoporosis, bone cancer, or osteogenesis imperfecta, where the fracture is then properly termed a pathologic fracture.

Although broken bone and bone break are common colloquialisms for a bone fracture, break is not a formal orthopedic term.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone_fracture


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Every day that goes by, I hate the media more. All of them, not just any particular station or reporter. They all suck.

Flipping thru the channels, I stop on the HLN and all they are doing is yelling at each other while patting each other n the back about what a murderer Z is...and in the background, all these banner pics of Martin on a horse, Martin at a part, Martin smiling. 'Course, they would NEVER show Martin flipping the bird or doing the gansgter signs...or even Zimmerman as a child, smiling, playing on a merry go round.

Sickening one sided bullshit and unfortunately seen my millions because they have their mugs on tv and their screetching for all to hear.

This whole country is fucked with this kind of mindset of guilty until proven innocent. And the media WANTS violence. It gives them something to scream about.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I suppose he did try to fight his way out. He also called for help, but the only person in a position to come to his aid elected to call 911 instead.

As a last resort, he drew his weapon and fired. Would you rather die or shoot if you were unable to fight off your attacker with your hands?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



A fracture is a break.

Nose fracture: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia

Nasal Fractures

"Nasal fractures, or broken noses, result from facial injuries in contact sports or falls. "


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Did you not hear the Physician's assistant that testified that he had a broken nose?

Damn Zona. inform yourself. You're sounding stupider than usual.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Some kids are quite capable of killing and will do so for the change in your pocket.




Which kids?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't believe in the no win scenario.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Every day that goes by, I hate the media more. All of them, not just any particular station or reporter. They all suck.
> 
> Flipping thru the channels, I stop on the HLN and all they are doing is yelling at each other while patting each other n the back about what a murderer Z is...and in the background, all these banner pics of Martin on a horse, Martin at a part, Martin smiling. 'Course, they would NEVER show Martin flipping the bird or doing the gansgter signs...or even Zimmerman as a child, smiling, playing on a merry go round.
> 
> ...



I agree. They are no different than those that refuse to objectively view all evidence in this case (or any other case for that matter). It's been biased since Day 1 when the racial element was inserted. The media had already tried Z before any evidence was even heard in this trial.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I think GZ was trying to do the right thing...dont doubt that for a second.  Its just my opinion that given the situation again, his approach would be different.  It would start with identifying yourself and speaking to a kid you dont recognize in the neighborhood...if there is a problem after that then take the appropriate steps.

The Martins just settled a million dollar lawsuit from the Homeowners association.  Not sure what the by laws or written procedures of the neighborhood watch are, but Im guessing following a kid in the dark packing a pistol without identifying yourself is not one of them.  That may have cost the HA a million.

In our NH watch, you are not to pursue or follow in the dark...you report.  I wonder why?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Good luck to you.   George had his life ruined and Trayvon is dead.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jun 28, 2013)

Convicted or not, this was still ultimately Zimmerman's fault.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Still nothing?!  Really?  

All I all hear from the Martin supporters is how Zimmerman followed and confronted him.  This is in direct conflict with Zimmerman's sworn testimony, but nobody can point with any shred of specificity how they know Zimmerman lied. 

Pathetic I say.  Pathetic that you'd have your mind made up without knowing facts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Some kids are quite capable of killing and will do so for the change in your pocket.
> ...



Mother of Baby Shot Dead Speaks Out in Heartbreaking Interview: ?He Must Have Died Instantly? | Video | TheBlaze.com

This didn't make major news circuits, or talk shows, but guess who the shooters were and guess who the victims were.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



AND you would be in jail for assault. You can't assault a person for following. If you did that, the entire population of Manhattan would have black eyes, broken noses and cuts on the back of their heads.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Convicted or not, this was still ultimately Zimmerman's fault.



That's just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Youre right.  I was wrong.  I thought there was a difference...oops...lol.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



This is true...a slight exaggeration on my part.

Of course, as I approach...and the guy acts dumbfounded and reaches for what I think is a weapon and it later turns out he had a gun there...I may have a case.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Some kids are quite capable of killing and will do so for the change in your pocket.
> ...



More:

Albuquerque Shooting: Teenager Kills 5 People, Including 3 Children

http://www.katu.com/news/local/Poli...rob-Portland-woman-at-gunpoint-182742211.html

http://kidshootings.blogspot.com/2013/04/preteen-philadelphia-boy-pulls-gun-on.html

http://www.berkeleyside.com/2013/02...t-youths-with-gun-near-school/comment-page-1/

I can get more, there's a seemingly endless number of stories that pop up in the search I made.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Im not a martin supporter...nor am i a Zimmerman supporter.  I believe he followed, but I dont believe he confronted Trayvon.  I do believe that Trayvon had a right to know why he was being followed and that Zimmerman had a responsibility to identify himself and do more to defuse the situation than he did.  He holds this responsibility because it was he who followed.  As soon as he left his truck, his responsibilities increased, imo.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 28, 2013)

If..............


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 28, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



From the evidence and testimony so far, it tells a different story and it's reversed. From all we've heard so far, people tend to intentionally forget that Jeantel said that Martin told her he was behind the building he was staying at. That right there says Martin went back because he was killed 100 yards from where he was staying.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 28, 2013)

The preponderance of talking heads give today to the defense...I agree.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Of course not, because a black kid got shot. I WILL defend myself with whatever force necessary, OK?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> if you did, i didn't see it, likely i just missed it, happens more often when you have such a huge thread



Yup, you missed it.  I agree with this:

_The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:

(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or

(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:

(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or

(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force._

This is what the jury is going to have decide, and from what I hear 2nd and 3d hand, prosecution is not doing well.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



We took orders from a police officer. Sometimes it was necessary to follow on foot to maintain eyes on a subject. I would not comply unless armed. I essentially always was unless I was actually in a patrol car with an officer. Even then, there was a weapon available to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Convicted or not, this was still ultimately Zimmerman's fault.



Yes, choices have consequences.  He did not need to get out of his car.  But . . . if the statute requirements are not met, then he may well be found not guilty.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Luissa said:


> We created this thread for members to post updates from the trial, and to discuss to the trial itself. This thread is in Zone 2, please remember Zone 2 rules when posting in this thread.
> 
> We are hoping this will help with reported posts, deleted posts, and closing of threads. Enjoy!



Luissa, could you combine this thread with this one?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial.html
This is the 'unofficial' trial watcher and update thread.
   [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]

Or never mind!?!  I see this one is in politics, the other in Law and Justice.

Whiplash will ensue shortly


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



omara has not forgotten about that 

he also knows that the debris field at the crime scene 

travels from the T in the sidewalk where zimmerman 

says he was to the spot where martins body was found


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's your right, under self defense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Self Defense


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 28, 2013)

Where the hell is Tink?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...

What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind



She will have little effect in the end on the jury's appreciation of the problem, which is whether GZ was justified in using deadly force if he did indeed provoke the brawl.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


You have no justification if you THINK he is armed. Carrying a concealed weapon with a permit is not illegal.
Now if you confronted a man who was following your 17 year old son and told him you were going to beat him, he would be at least morally justified in indicating he was armed.

You see, we come at this from different perspectives. We both believe that any loss of life is tragic, but you believe that someone has to pay. You don't respect Mr. Zimmerman's right to defend himself from a physical assault, but do support Martin's right to defend himself from being followed.

Seems horribly biased to me.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

*Has State Opened Door to Defense Introducing Martin Fight Video?*


Under direct testimony John Good testified that the black man wearing the black hoodie was straddling the man in the white or red sweatshirt &#8220;MMA-style&#8221; and rained down blows in a &#8220;Ground-and-Pound&#8221; style of attack.

t seems possible that this line of questioning may have openend the door to the defense being able to introduce video and other evidence of Martin&#8217;s own activities and expertise in street-fighting, evidence which to date has not been admitted into evidence.

BDLR:  I want to go back to what you described as a straddling position, is that because of the posture of the person on top versus the person on the bottom.  At some point you also used descriptive words as MMA-style, do you remember saying that.

Good:  Yes

BDLR: Did you mean by that, what, sir?

Good: As a straddle position like that, it&#8217;s a common position you would see in a&#8211;

BDLR: MMA is mixed-martial arts? Is that correct?

Good: Correct.

BDLR: You watch that on TV?

Good: Not recently.

BDLR: When you say that you&#8217;re referring to the position of the person had top over the position of the bottom

Good: And the actions of the arms, looked like something I&#8217;d seen on TV before, so it was the first thing that came to my mind.

Recall that John Good had elsewhere in his testimony stated that &#8220;the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.&#8221; See link below for details:

Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind



Perhaps because Trayvon was black? If you had black people on that jury, you may run the risk of them holding an inherent bias towards Martin. It's common sense, not racism. One of the alternates is Hispanic! Racist my ass.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > We created this thread for members to post updates from the trial, and to discuss to the trial itself. This thread is in Zone 2, please remember Zone 2 rules when posting in this thread.
> ...



As long as they keep this thread a sticky. This trial will go on for about another month or so.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Where the hell is Tink?



I think Arias exhausted her...lol.  She said she doesnt like wondering outside of that thread very often.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind



Both Defense and Prosecution were involved in choosing the jury.

Hopefully, you are not accusing the Prosecution of being racist.

The tactic used by the defense was to discredit her testimony. The tactic used had to do with her prior inconsistent taped interview and her deposition among other things.

http://newsone.com/2615522/rachel-jeantel-trayvon-martin-george-zimmerman/

http://newsone.com/2616872/rachel-jeantel-trayvon-martin-george/


----------



## Amelia (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind




Interesting perspective.  



p.s., article's assumption that Trayvon was murdered is noted.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would still like to know if Jeantel ever told Travon to "Get off, Get off...."
> ...



DD...

As in Dumb and Dumber


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> ...




Third party news. It's toxic to rational thinking.


----------



## Duped (Jun 28, 2013)

This case should have never been brought. They were worried that the blacks would riot if they didn't put Zimmerman on trial - cowards. If it was a cop who had his nose broke, and his head was attempted to be slamed on the concrete, martin would have had more holes in him than one, and the case would have been closed.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



My experience is that most POs are very cautious about who they allow to follow.  In fact, they can be held liable for actually instructing it and something happening as a result.  So not sure how your community works, but definitely different than mine.  

You took orders from a cop to do this?  Hmmm.

Most of the time they advise against it and they are pretty firm about it.  Why?  Hello....GZ.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Duped said:


> This case should have never been brought. They were worried that the blacks would riot if they didn't put Zimmerman on trial - cowards. If it was a cop who had his nose broke, and his head was attempted to be slamed on the concrete, martin would have had more holes in him than one, and the case would have been closed.



You sound like the low information folks on the other side of the question.

Leave it to jury.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Im not biased...read my posts...I have come down on both sides of the issue.  To me not seeing anything that Zimmerman could have done differently is ignoring the obvious and extremely biased.

You cant see anything that he could have done differently...I find that intellectually dishonest.  Not buying that cops are instructing you to follow suspicious people on foot either packing a weapon.  

Police officers are instructed to do the exact opposite...not encourage you to pursue.  They could be held liable for that if something were to happen.

Btw...I do believe that GZ has a right to defend himself...I have stated so repeatedly.  I also believe that Tray has a right to ask why he is being followed?  I also think that GZ has a responsibility to defuse the situation and identify himself.  Its not surprising that he didnt...hes not a cop and not trained in doing so.  So he should have handled it differently.  It turns out his suspicion was bs anyway...the kid was just walking home as it turns out.  So whatever GZ thought may happen or did happen--didnt.

What happened instead was a fight on his hands because a teen thought he was being followed by some strange creep in the dark.  Ill advised.

If Im a cop...I dont want him following anyone on foot...certainly not packing in the process.  That would be a hell no...no way...get out of there and wait for us!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



at least for this trial 

the state quite by accident 

blew the idea about zimmerman not allowed to follow


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 28, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > This case should have never been brought. They were worried that the blacks would riot if they didn't put Zimmerman on trial - cowards. If it was a cop who had his nose broke, and his head was attempted to be slamed on the concrete, martin would have had more holes in him than one, and the case would have been closed.
> ...



You are a hellion, Jake. You'd rather they send him to the gallows than have him get his fair go under the law.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> I got hit with a 2000 point neg rep for stating the obvious.



Yes you did, but not for the reason you gave here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-92.html#post7452205



MeBelle60 said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why is it that (predictably) the rightwing tea party types are rooting so hard for Zimmerman?
> ...



post #3650

Did you answer the question I asked?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



If GZ takes the stand...he will be pursued relentlessly about every action he did that night and what he could have differently.  And he should be.


----------



## SuMar (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind



Do you have a problem with white people?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like the low information folks on the other side of the question.
> ...



(1) I posted the appropriate law on the case elsewhere.

(2) I said we should leave this to jury and stop listening to the nutters from the far sides.

And

(TK's conclusion) I want to send people to the gallows rather than be tried by jury.

Factual conclusion: Templar Kormac is a nutter.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



We had a Police coordinator. In all fairness, this was 20 years ago. I was still a good deal older than Zimmerman and smaller than Martin. It was "advised" that we not be armed, but except for one guy who Wayne La Pierre wouldn't want owning a gun we all carried except in the coordinator's cruiser. 

The weird guy had a CCP, but wanted to carry exposed while on duty. He dressed like a cop carried cuffs and spare mags. Just too much of a "hobby cop".

He came in my house one day to talk scheduling and when he sat, his holster which was in the small of his back, irritated him so he unholstered the weapon and set it on my coffee table in easy reach of my small children.
I grabbed the gun racked a round. (it was a Colt 1911) and told him to get the fuck out of my house and to pick up his weapon from the coordinator that evening. That's when he became (armed) persona non grata.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sure all the folks in Florida are happy they stocked up on ammo before this powder keg goes off.

SHTF may actually happen if the lazy thugs can get out of bed to bring the cause

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Because you can't understand is why, Yurt.  Go back and read what you posted about the requirements of the law.  (1) if GZ did not threaten TM yet TM reached for the gun, then GZ was right to protect himself.  (2) if GS attacked TM and if TM thought his life was in danger and reached for the gun, then GZ was not justified.

You better start studying the Purdue University OWL site I gave you, because you have comprehension problems.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 28, 2013)

Reasonable doubt as defined was just verified by the mumbling, overweight, teen.

I'm sure her weight issue is a thyroid problem. 

Or perhaps her education is such her weekly pay can afford reams of Chicken and bacon

IDK

-Geaux


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL...good for you.  Dont blame ya a bit.  Hey maybe this guy could be a mall cop?  Probably a bad idea.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

Jesus...Joe!  If you think that was "holding your own" then your standards are rather low.  That young woman embarrassed herself on national TV with the level of sheer ignorance she displayed.  If I had kids in the Florida public school system I'm pretty sure I'd be rushing out to find a good private school to put them in before any further damage was done.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Of course he could have acted differently, but thinking he could have defused the situation once Martin began his assault is both ludicrous and irrelevant.

The facts are (apparently) that Zimmerman broke no law and his weapon remained hidden from view in its holster until he was assaulted. You keep harping on what Zimmerman could or should have done differently, but I don't recall any speculation on what Trevon could/should have done differently.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You assume she is poorly educated because?  Because the college educated lawyer made it obvious.  She was a horrible witness and a disgrace to the martin family, imo.  I would be ashamed of her as a witness...surprised that so many Martin supporters arent just as outraged...she flicked all of you off and you guys are praising her...lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



oddly after her testimony 

all of a sudden it isnt about racism anymore


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Im not talking about breaking laws...Im talking about what could have been done differently and also complying with the law.  I understand he broke no laws...doesnt mean that his actions were the most correct for the situation.

I have stated ad nauseum that Trayvon should have just went home...I have stated that he was not running scared and that he came back to the problem twice once circling the person he was supposedly afraid ofs car.  Thats not someone scared...thats someone acting like a punk.

I have also stated that Trayvon could have also defused the situation.  GZ wasnt looking for a fight...he did not have to be punched.  Trayvon could have been nicer about it also.  Like:  Hey, why are you following me...did I do something wrong?  who are you?

The point is that Trayvon is dead there is nothing he can do from where he is now to remedy a similar situation in the future.  GZ is still alive and if he runs into this situation again, then maybe his approach could be a little different...thats all.

Im just astonished at the adults that would not do something different to defuse the situation earlier.  I have no shame...I would have just stopped my car and rolled down the window and asked what was up?  lol.  Especially if he was on a friend of mines neighbors lawn.  Obviously, Zimmerman didnt have that him...he just picked up and called 911.  If the cops would have come, it would have been for naught...tray would have just said he went to 7-11, bought some skittles and im enroute to my dads girlfriends house and this creep is getting all detective on me following me around.  Okay, have a nice day...enjoy the all star game.  

Zimmermans suspicion turned out to be so blatantly wrong that its hilarious to me that no one in here is objective enough to see what he could have done differently if it were their kid in the same situation.  Im just trying to get an ounce of objective thought out of someone.  But nope...its either solidly in Zs corner and he could do no wrong and nothing differently or solidly in Trays corner thinking he was just some innocent meek kid running scared.  Theres not much of an in between in here...Im kind of shocked.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I think he has apps in at every police department in Connecticut. He ended up buying a Ford 4 door just like the CT State Police used and getting a job as a security guard.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Funny how that works, huh?  Ive heard some even try to say that cracker isnt a racial slur...calling it saltine (in other words white salt vs black pepper...another racial slur....lol)

Cracker refers to the "whip cracking" slave drivers of the yester century...its extremely offensive to those in the country trying to move forward.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 28, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Convicted or not, this was still ultimately Zimmerman's fault.



If only Zimmerman were white,  the racist angle would have worked as intended. 

If you're going to make excuses, at least make them honest excuses.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Were they? We really don't know what Trevon would have done. Again. It was raining. Martin was walking slowly, looking at homes he passed. Yes, he may have just been a curious kid, but Zimmerman's job was to observe suspicious characters.
If I was walking back from a store in the rain, my focus would have been getting home. Are we saying that Martin didn't know to come in out of the rain?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm with you, 25!  At least as far as acknowledging mistakes were made that night.  I'm pretty sure most people feel that way.  But that is beside the point of whether or not GZ acted in self defense or is guilty of M2 or lesser charge.  I think that's where the disagreements are coming in, with all respect to your perspective.  

IMO both men acted badly/irrationally/suspiciously.  And the outcome was tragic for both of them.  Sunshine said something I agree with, and I'm paraphrasing, but she mentioned that just because someone was killed doesn't necessarily mean anyone was breaking the law.  Sorry I'm too lazy to actually do a formal quote thing and look back to get it.  I think that's the case in this situation.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Some kids are quite capable of killing and will do so for the change in your pocket.
> ...



Top 10 Young Killers - Listverse

The Unthinkable ? Children Who Kill and What Motivates Them -- The Crime Library ? The Unthinkable ? Crime Library on truTV.com

Fla. May Put 13-Year-Old Away for Life; Supreme Court Says Not So Fast - The Daily Beast

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/14/u...erms-a-case-in-point.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

New York Offenders | Juvenile Life Without Parole

Alameda County | Juvenile Life Without Parole

Illinois Offenders | Juvenile Life Without Parole


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I think that given the situation and the passed crime in that very building, that GZ had a right to be suspicious.  Having a right to be and being right are two different things...in times past he was right...in this case he was not.

Trayvon cant control nature...not that much time had elapsed from the 7-11 store...it was raining...hes walking in the direction of the fiances house....we are talking minutes not hours.  Of course GZ didnt know where he came from or how long he had been there...it could have turned out that a crime had been committed and that trayvon had been wondering around in the rain for hours after 7-11...that was not the case, so GZs hunch in this case was incorrect.

I liken it to a police officer pulling over a driver just after leaving a bar for a "lane" violation...his hunch is that if he pulls him over he may get the big score of a dui arrest.  If that person is not drunk...his hunch was wrong.  I bring this up because it has happened to me several times.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yes exactly correct 

did you see Andrew Branca  piece tonight at legal insurrection 

he says state opened the door 

for defense to introduce  video and other evidence of martins 

 activities and expertise in street-fighting


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



deedee said martin made it home 

she knew this because she could hear other people talking


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm with you, 25!  At least as far as acknowledging mistakes were made that night.  I'm pretty sure most people feel that way.  *But that is beside the point of whether or not GZ acted in self defense or is guilty of M2 or lesser charge.*  I think that's where the disagreements are coming in, with all respect to your perspective.
> 
> IMO both men acted badly/irrationally/suspiciously.  And the outcome was tragic for both of them.  Sunshine said something I agree with, and I'm paraphrasing, but she mentioned that just because someone was killed doesn't necessarily mean anyone was breaking the law.  Sorry I'm too lazy to actually do a formal quote thing and look back to get it.  I think that's the case in this situation.



I agree...it has nothing to do with his self defense.  Just an opinion of what could be done to perhaps avoid it in the future.

Ive said in the past that I would not want to be on the prosecution team trying to prove that it wasnt self defense...losing battle, imo...too subjective.  Thats why the race card is being so desperately played...try to get a conviction on emotion instead of the facts.  I think the prosecution could go in another direction by showing that GZ could be considered the aggressor for reaching when asked a question in the dark and rain...I think they should play that card and let the jury decide who was initially acting in self defense. 

If I ask you a question and you reach for something that I think may be a weapon and I punch you before you can access it and then I rain blows in a struggle to keep you from accessing the weapon, then I think the jury has something to think about.  Like wait a minute...was trayvon throwing blows to prevent being shot by a strange man following him in the dark in an unfamiliar neighborhood?  Not saying that it would work, but its a logical argument and you could use GZs own words against him to boot.

Maybe if GZ takes the stand, they will, but to date they have not and do not seem real organized with their witness testimony.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you, 25!  At least as far as acknowledging mistakes were made that night.  I'm pretty sure most people feel that way.  *But that is beside the point of whether or not GZ acted in self defense or is guilty of M2 or lesser charge.*  I think that's where the disagreements are coming in, with all respect to your perspective.
> ...



i watched a little of the various cable networks 

they have all been so invested in a guilty racist zimmerman 

that they are upset with how badly it is going for the state


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I dont think he went home...I think he was in the area and she considered it basically home.  He was in between the same building of his townhome, so although he was at the building he wasnt at the home.  I think he was in between the two buildings when he was talking to her...and considering that he had walked the whole complex coming back from 7-11, I think he considered where he was, basically home or at the same building as home.

You cant really tell from her testimony...just listen to her try to decipher the meaning of "get off"...sometimes ebonics has the opposite meaning of the actual word...she deals almost entirely in slang which makes it real difficult to tell what the hell she is talking about from a literal standpoint.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Awww. look at that young black innocent face. No way he could have done such a thing. Why, he is innocent, I tell ya.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind



Its always the white man keeping you down right?

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> i watched a little of the various cable networks
> 
> they have all been so invested in a guilty racist zimmerman
> 
> that they are upset with how badly it is going for the state



They can't see and comprehend the evidence because they have their heads shoved up each others asses so far the sun wouldn't dare enter and the moon disappeared from view ages ago.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Boehner should have a press conference and state that that could be his baby...lol.  Obama did about Tray.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you, 25!  At least as far as acknowledging mistakes were made that night.  I'm pretty sure most people feel that way.  *But that is beside the point of whether or not GZ acted in self defense or is guilty of M2 or lesser charge.*  I think that's where the disagreements are coming in, with all respect to your perspective.
> ...



The prosecution really should have built a case for manslaughter once they saw how weak their case for murder was.  While not necessarily the letter of the law with regards to self-defense, the act of leaving his truck armed is significant and would be enough to convince a jury that a concealed carry permit comes with responsibilities.

However, charging him with murder opens up the door to require that the prosecution prove beyond a reasonable doubt that killing Martin was not in self-defense which makes it even harder to convict on manslaughter.  It either was self-defense or it wasn't and although the standard is statutorily the same, a jury would see it differently if it were just manslaughter.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.



Wrong. WE are the second class citizens now. We must PAY for owning slaves in the past and for not letting them succeed in todays world. It's all our fault they fuck like rabbits then bail on their girlfriends once the kids are born, just to name one thing of MANY.

A guy called HLN and asked Big Mouth Screaming Jane "why didn't Martin use his cell and call the police when he saw Zimmerman following him?" and guess what he got? Yelled at. How dare he ask such a question.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



What's even worse about this instance, is that this lady lost her other son to the same thing in Chicago - kids and guns.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.



How does race factor into this?  How are blacks second hand citizens based solely on this case and the effective (or ineffective) case the prosecution has?


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There is a good case to be made there by saying that Martin wasn't a scared kid just trying to get home when chose to pursue Zimmerman instead of running inside and calling the police on the "creepy" guy following him.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.
> ...



Yea fuck all them slaves right Gracie?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



so far from what the state has presented they would not get manslaughter


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.
> ...




Gosh. Big Mouth Jane on HLN asked the same thing. One of the fellow Screechers responded with "Rachel made it about race when she repeated the creepy ass cracker comment madeby Innocent Darling Little Shy Trayon".


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

I am just so FUCKING pissed off right now. Shame on those who are feeding this frenzy and are not being unbiased. Shame on the media for ignoring a baby SHOT IN THE FACE so they can draw and quarter Zimmerman before the trial is even OVER. 

There will be riots. And I am betting excuses will be given everywhere when crazy unstable blacks shoot and kill any white they run across.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't really have a strong opinion one way or the other in this case but just curious what you guys have to say about this? 
The Strata-Sphere » The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.
> ...



There are many punks like weak punk GZ watching this case. They hate Black teens (especially). Once he gets off they will start fights with them then shoot them or shoot them in their cars for loud music and get away with it. That's why.

Congrats Teapublicans. You have won.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

SuMar said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> ...



LOL...you obviously haven't dealt with Marc before...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.
> ...



What's really sad about slavery is that most people don't even know their own history. Those that think whites started slavery are wrong. Africans were selling each other (legally) in their own country way before any ever came to America. (I wrote a research paper on this in college.)

Slave Trade


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I am just so FUCKING pissed off right now. Shame on those who are feeding this frenzy and are not being unbiased. Shame on the media for ignoring a baby SHOT IN THE FACE so they can draw and quarter Zimmerman before the trial is even OVER.
> 
> There will be riots. And I am betting excuses will be given everywhere when crazy unstable blacks shoot and kill any white they run across.



The crazy unstable one is GZ and he will kill again. Count on it.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It was raining.  When you are walking in the rain, aren't you thinking of getting to you destination and not looking around?  I don't think he was moving his head left to right checking out the decorations, the dwellings were exactly the same on each side...nothing to look at.  He was merely returning from the store.  He  most likely was looking forward to getting to his destination.

If I was Martin and noticed someone following me, I would be alarmed.  I would probably increase my speed and become very alarmed when the follower did the same, making sure he was following ME.  I would be terrified.  The fight or flight response within me would be initiated.  Martin choice under severe fear was fight. But the fight wasn't fair.  He was going to fight with fists, Zimmerman was going to fight with a .38 caliber.  Zimmerman "won."


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



You are correct.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> so far from what the state has presented they would not get manslaughter



Right! The evidence so far points to acquittal.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Yeah? And there are plenty of black teens that hate crackers. Especially 13 month old crackers, so they shoot them IN THE FACE.
Hello? Is anyone home, McFly? Teenagers are not fully cooked yet. They are mean, evil, ornery, obnoxious, hateful and selfish. BLack white brown yellow green blue. Doesn't matter. Teens are teens. And if I saw a black blue green brown yellow purple teen walking around my neighborhood and peeking in my house, you can bet I am going to shoot his ass.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.



That's bull. GZ would not have followed a White teen like that.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 28, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I believe that the term "Cracker" (at least in Florida) came from the whips that early Florida cattle herders used.  I don't believe it has anything to do with slavery.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




DING DING DING DING DING. Most don't know that history because THEY DON'T GO TO  SCHOOL. THEY PARTY, HAVE BABIES, GET HIGH, and SHOOT CRACKERS. Or EACH OTHER.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> 
> What White People Don't Understand About Rachel Jeantel By Rachel Samara | Global Grind



So a white jury can't be fair but a black jury can?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> ...



Bullshit. He was Neighborhood Watch. Anyone walking NOT RECOGNIZED after burglaries in the neighborhood would indeed follow. I  know I sure the fuck would.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.



Just curious do you think if a white kid was walking around dressed the same it would have resulted in the exact same situation?


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Two different cases. Those murderers are never getting out of jail and hopefully they get the chair but GZ must go free because he murdered a lower citizen.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> ...



Nope it would have not.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Why didnt Martin use his cell phone and call the police that he was afraid due to being followed by a stranger?

Simple question.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackson - So far the testimony from Rachel was that GZ had lost TM and Martin was at his father's fiancee's condo.  Then TM went back around to find GZ.  And when he did he confronted him.  That's the testimony about the lead up to the incident so far.  What are you talking about that Martin was terrified and chose to fight over flight?  Huh?  He already fled to safety and chose to leave that safety and go and find the man who was following him.  At least that's what the "star" prosecution witness, Ms. Jeantel, said.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It's not really the job of the neighborhood watch to follow anyone though. Their job is to observe and report is it not?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > so far from what the state has presented they would not get manslaughter
> ...



or a dismissal


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> ...




In my opinion...yes. A stranger is a stranger. And I think Zimmerman was on some kind of Gung Ho power trip.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Sorry your experiences with teens have been so abysmal.  I know many delightful teens.  Change the places you go and meet new people for God's sakes!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> ...



Mindreader, eh?


----------



## Zarius (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Why didnt Martin use his cell phone and call the police that he was afraid due to being followed by a stranger?
> 
> Simple question.



Because he was not a pussy like GZ.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The killing had NOTHING to do with race but the aftermath has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> ...



At least he never made a police call on one but dozens on black teenagers.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Jackson - So far the testimony from Rachel was that GZ had lost TM and Martin was at his father's fiancee's condo.  Then TM went back around to find GZ.  And when he did he confronted him.  That's the testimony about the lead up to the incident so far.  What are you talking about that Martin was terrified and chose to fight over flight?  Huh?  He already fled to safety and chose to leave that safety and go and find the man who was following him.  At least that's what the "star" prosecution witness, Ms. Jeantel, said.



So wait a minute is she credible or uncredible? Just for arguments sake I just want to say that if someone was following me I would not lead them back to my house. And because teenagers are generally stupid I don't find it unreasonable or out of the realm of possibility that a natural response would be to ask why you are being followed even for myself. What happened after that and why the situation escalated is any ones guess.

I'd really like to know what you guys think about this link 
The Strata-Sphere » The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Really. So blacks are now lower citizens? That came out of your own mouth. The baby was not a lower citizen because he was white. Right?
You just screwed your own pooch, dude.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I wouldn't classify that as mind reading since he and his friend from the neighborhood have both stated numerous times that the burglaries that occurred were by black males and that is what they were on the look out for.

That's not saying they are racist, ( idk maybe they are maybe they aren't) but if that's the description you have that is what you are on alert for.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Why didn't Martin use his cell phone to call police and that he was afraid due to being followed?

Simple question asked again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> I don't really have a strong opinion one way or the other in this case but just curious what you guys have to say about this?
> The Strata-Sphere » The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims



Biggest problem with that I see right away is the picture showing the one man straddling the other. In this picture, the man is sitting on the one laying down on the ground. Jonathan Good was on the stand today and that isn't how he said the straddling was. 

Physician assistant: George Zimmerman trained 'MMA style' | News 13

On that page, you can see the witness testimony from today. In Good's, there is a part where one of the attorneys is seen bent over and legs apart (straddling) to show the position of how the person Good saw on top of the other was.


----------



## animallover (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Martin use his cell phone and call the police that he was afraid due to being followed by a stranger?
> ...



Yeah he was such a bad ass he started beating the crap outta GZ and got shot in the process.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson - So far the testimony from Rachel was that GZ had lost TM and Martin was at his father's fiancee's condo.  Then TM went back around to find GZ.  And when he did he confronted him.  That's the testimony about the lead up to the incident so far.  What are you talking about that Martin was terrified and chose to fight over flight?  Huh?  He already fled to safety and chose to leave that safety and go and find the man who was following him.  At least that's what the "star" prosecution witness, Ms. Jeantel, said.
> ...





the debris field travels from the T intersection where zimmerman says he was 

to the spot where martins body laid


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I tend to agree, that's why I said that they should have built the case for manslaughter when they realized how weak their case for murder was.  Before the circus, it was a pretty strong case for manslaughter.  Had Zimmerman stayed in his truck, Martin would be alive.  Had Zimmerman drawn his weapon, identified himself, and held Martin at gunpoint, Martin would be alive.  Had Zimmerman been better trained in following a suspicious individual, Martin would be alive.

Regardless of whether this actually was self-defense once the altercation started, if the state had gone for manslaughter the focus would have been on actions Zimmerman could have taken to avoid shooting Martin.  But since they charged Zimmerman with murder, the focus of the case is on things Zimmerman did to deliberately cause Martin's death.

A jury would more likely convict on manslaughter if the focus was on what Zimmerman could have done to prevent a bad situation rather than now, which is proving that Zimmerman intentionally killed Martin with malice.

If I go to a bar parking lot armed and wait for a drunk to start a fight with me is that murder?  Hard to prove.  Is it stupid and grossly negligent?  Yep.  Could I have prevented it by not going there?  Yep.  Is that manslaughter?  Likely.


----------



## Zona (Jun 28, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Reasonable doubt as defined was just verified by the mumbling, overweight, teen.
> 
> I'm sure her weight issue is a thyroid problem.
> 
> ...



She can speak three languages.  English is her THIRD...


You?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Martin use his cell phone and call the police that he was afraid due to being followed by a stranger?
> ...




Right. He wanted to show that cracker whats what. Which is why he went after Zimmerman thinking he could get the one up on him. Which is in essence the same thing Idiot Rachel said.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

animallover said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



john goode 

put zimmerman and martin on the cement


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



after she spelled that out 

she said 

you didnt get that from me

--LOL


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt Martin use his cell phone and call the police that he was afraid due to being followed by a stranger?
> ...



So he was a thug then?

A reasonable upstanding person wants help when he is in trouble, he doesn't want to fight to show that he's not a pussy.


Are you a thug?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

I said it before and I will say it again. That chick is a full fledged moron. Her parents must be so proud.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Why didn't Martin use his cell phone to call police and that he was afraid due to being followed?
> 
> Simple question asked again.



Because he was a teenager and he was on the phone with his friend. He didn't know what the outcome was going to be. Most people don't call the cops for every little thing. Maybe he wanted to make sure he was being followed, maybe he thought well this guy can't just grab me I can take him. I can't pretend to know what was in his head but my thoughts are that he wasn't necessarily afraid because he couldn't have known GZ had a gun but he was likely unnerved and creeped out at being followed. Maybe he was angry because he thought he was being watched for being black. A friend of mine and I were discussing yesterday how when he goes into the store he's suddenly watched at everything he does, everyone is asking if they can help him etc... why because they think he's going to steal something based on his looks. This doesn't happen to me. But it did when I was a teenager because they assumed as a teen I was there to steal. This pissed me off so I can understand why it would piss someone else off especially since I don't experience this on the regular but can imagine if I did.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Zarius said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Wow.

In 3 years here I've never seen you raise a valid point, but you actually did here.

So is the purpose of our criminal justice system to convict based on signals it will send or on evidence?

But what about the thugs that happen to be black who see that the President will have their back if they punch a cracker just for following them?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

If a frog had wings, it wouldn't bump it's ass as it hopped.

Lot of IF'S being bandied about.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really have a strong opinion one way or the other in this case but just curious what you guys have to say about this?
> ...



Thanks @Ayecan'tseeyou I'll have to check it out. What about the rest of the info on there about the DNA  and fractures etc.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

Zimmerman probably would be dead today if he didn't shoot. I don't blame him at all.

You people defending the thug are racist against this Hispanic.


----------



## Wildman (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



two pin holes ........ ?? what about this ?

/


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Martin use his cell phone to call police and that he was afraid due to being followed?
> ...




When I had my business,  I never watched the teens. I watched the senior citizens. THEY are the ones with the sticky fingers.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson - So far the testimony from Rachel was that GZ had lost TM and Martin was at his father's fiancee's condo.  Then TM went back around to find GZ.  And when he did he confronted him.  That's the testimony about the lead up to the incident so far.  What are you talking about that Martin was terrified and chose to fight over flight?  Huh?  He already fled to safety and chose to leave that safety and go and find the man who was following him.  At least that's what the "star" prosecution witness, Ms. Jeantel, said.
> ...




Santa Fe Way:  Good Questions.  #1  How did Rachael know where the condo was that TM was going to?  Did TM say he was already there?  Is she or is she not a credible witness?  You can't take one part of her testimony and throw out the rest.
I can't take part of her testimony and throw out the rest either.  I think we have to throw out her entire testimony.  It was hard to make heads or tails out of it anyway.

We really are going to have to rely on the eye witnesses and any evidence that comes about.  We know there's a fight or flight response to fear.  He chose to fight unless he didn't have a choice and Z approached him.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So when you were close to your house would you go inside or double back to sneak up on the guy who was following you?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> ...



Anything less then a GUIILLITY is seen as injustice to these bastards. That's what's justice to these is to these racist bastards is.

Funny thing is these people don't even know the concept of justice. lol


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Actually only 7 out of 46.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast

A few on white people too.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Zimmerman probably would be dead today if he didn't shoot.



the final testimony of the day

by zimmermans physicians assistant 

she said the same thing 

OMara: Medically speaking, would you say that whatever he did to stop the attack allowed him to survive it? 

Folgate: It could have, yes.

court recessed til monday


----------



## Gracie (Jun 28, 2013)

I came home from work one night after doing a night shift. Someone was sculking around my husbands car, then ran into the yard behind some bushes. I saw all this when my headlights hit him. I calmly got out of my car and left the headlights on and walked to the front door. As I was walking I said clearly "I am packing. I will shoot your fucking ass. I suggest you hightail it". I did not stop walking. When I got to the front door, I heard rustling and hasty feet beating ass out of there. I damn sure was not going to go sneaking up to see who it was. I didn't care. I wanted to get INSIDE where I would be safe. 

Why didn't Martin go home and then call police? Oh. Wait. I know. Cuz he isn't a pussy. Gotcha.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'll read more on it tomorrow. I've been up since 4 am and need to get in bed for tonight.

Nite ya'll! (said in my southern twang)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Very little blood and it was from a scrape on the tip of his nose:
> ...



GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS LINDZEE FOLGATE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YNBAwMm4UOM#at=23]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS LINDZEE FOLGATE 6.28.13 PT.22 - YouTube[/ame]

watch her testimony 45 minutes 

explains all very good defense witness


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> If a frog had wings, it wouldn't bump it's ass as it hopped.
> 
> Lot of IF'S being bandied about.



Yeah and those IFs would be completely relevant in a manslaughter trial.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Tink, you asked if I thought GZ would follow a white guy and I think he would have.  Yes, there were black teens committing burglaries in the area but some had been caught already.  I just think he was watchful.  Period.  

I said "mindreader" because this thread is full of people thinking they know exactly what GZ or TM was thinking and it's just idiotic.  GZ has never exhibited racist behavior in his past.  Now this is based on facts not presented in court so we're getting off the trial track.  But GZ's maternal grandfather is/was black.  He acted on behalf of the family of a young black man who had been killed by police by handing out pamphlets in church and trying to get the community involved in pressuring the police to conduct a proper investigation.  GZ is not a bigot according to any evidence I've seen anywhere, in court or otherwise.


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



If you can't take any of her testimony then Zimmerman walks.  She's the only one with evidence to show that Martin was scared.


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Would you lead them back to your house?


----------



## asterism (Jun 28, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I came home from work one night after doing a night shift. Someone was sculking around my husbands car, then ran into the yard behind some bushes. I saw all this when my headlights hit him. I calmly got out of my car and left the headlights on and walked to the front door. As I was walking I said clearly "I am packing. I will shoot your fucking ass. I suggest you hightail it". I did not stop walking. When I got to the front door, I heard rustling and hasty feet beating ass out of there. I damn sure was not going to go sneaking up to see who it was. I didn't care. I wanted to get INSIDE where I would be safe.
> 
> Why didn't Martin go home and then call police? Oh. Wait. I know. Cuz he isn't a pussy. Gotcha.



That's a good point.

Why didn't Zimmerman do the same?  He was packing.  If he was trying to prevent a crime, that's a proper way to do it.  Zimmerman was stupid.  He wanted the assumed criminal caught, and as it turns out Martin wasn't committing any crime (even if he was casing condos, he'd never be convicted for being a curious teen).


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



she was impeached on several statements 

the jury will be told they can use some of her remaining testimony 

or disregard it


----------



## Tink (Jun 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I read it but I still don't see how someone would be able to reach their gun in the waist band if they were being straddled. maybe I'm missing something because  that seems to be what happened what happened. Maybe he managed to reach it and had it while they were tussling and then when he wound up on the bottom he used it?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 28, 2013)

The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims





> There is no way GZ could pull his gun as described. On his back with his holster against his hip, his holster inside his waistband, while being pinned by TM who is supposedly straddling him.
> 
> This position means TMs legs are blocking access to GZs waist area (especially if he wiggles downward through the straddling legs), as well as the ground and clothing making it impossible to reach and pull a gun.
> 
> ...



The Strata-Sphere » The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims


Will there be an expert to explain this?  Could make a difference.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 28, 2013)

Tink said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



could he have been straddling him over his legs


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > if you did, i didn't see it, likely i just missed it, happens more often when you have such a huge thread
> ...



how can you still believe an aggressor cannot claim self defense then?


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Hard to say.  I certainly wouldn't head back to where he was.  Maybe I wouldn't go home, but I wouldn't sneak up on the guy either.

Unless I wanted to prove that I wasn't a pussy - for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



@Santafe
thanks. I wasn't really saying he was racist, like I said that's the description he had of people who were burglarizing. So that is likely why he thought Martin was suspicious. There is also another AA man who said GZ confronted and followed him and he lives there. I've noticed the mindreaders and the blatant racism from both sides on this thread its enough to make my head explode that's why I don't visit much. I was just killing some time waiting on my hubby


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...


How does someone being scared prove or disprove murder? That makes no sense.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wasn't "pinned" according to the testimony.  His hips were against the ground, but he could rotate and reach.  And then there is the possibility that the holster moved enough to provide access to the gun.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



you really are a retard.  the law never said zimmerman could not defend himself in this scenario.  if martin reached for the gun, zimmerman is within in his right to believe his life was in imminent harm and he happened to get the first...classic self defense.  especially when the witnesses say martin was on top.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I came home from work one night after doing a night shift. Someone was sculking around my husbands car, then ran into the yard behind some bushes. I saw all this when my headlights hit him. I calmly got out of my car and left the headlights on and walked to the front door. As I was walking I said clearly "I am packing. I will shoot your fucking ass. I suggest you hightail it". I did not stop walking. When I got to the front door, I heard rustling and hasty feet beating ass out of there. I damn sure was not going to go sneaking up to see who it was. I didn't care. I wanted to get INSIDE where I would be safe.
> ...



Agreed. To a certain extent. He belongs to a NWP. He was off duty, so to speak. But he saw someone that he did not recognize, so he followed him. He did all that he was supposed to do..he called the cops WHILE following this guy to see what he was up to. I would have done the same for my neighborhood. And if whomever I was following attacked me,  and I was packing...you bet I'd shoot his ass.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'll believe the testimony she gave that is corroborated by other evidence.  She said she told TM to run and she heard him running.  TM tells her he lost the "creepy ass cracker" and was at his father's fiancee's condo.  Then she says hears TM asking GZ, "what you following me for?"  

This is corroborated by or corroborates GZ's account where he says he lost TM and was headed back to his truck when TM showed up again and spoke to him.  Not sure what she was talking about most of the time either, but what she did say fit with GZ's account too.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Ok I'll admit I haven't had the time to watch most of this trial but I keep seeing you guys say he snuck up on George where are you getting this from?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims
> ...



and from john goodes testimony 

the moved along the ground up on to the sidewalk


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

All we have right now is conjecture and guesswork, a moron witness with an attitude, racsim due to said moron repeating what Martin called Zimmerman, and a dead person.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Nail In George Zimmerman False Claims
> ...



If he could rotate and reach why didn't he rotate out of the grip, did he warn him he had a gun?  Why not rotate and reach and shoot the kid in the hand or leg or you know somewhere less fatal?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I personally think it's disingenuous to use any of her testimony, most couldn't be understood, some she admitted lying and she didn't want to be there which gives one the impression she didn't care what she said.  Too bad for either side, but neither side can pick their witnesses.

For the best information for the prosecution side, look at post  #3817.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Before I dispute this without having all the info let me ask this where was GZ's truck in relation to where the fight was? I know they were about 100 yrd from TMs house but not sure where the truck is in relation to this.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It adds emotion to the tragedy, which influences a jury.  It's why the family lawyer and supporters are sporting the pictures of a 12 year old Trayvon instead of his "no_limit_nigga" pictures.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Moron Witness said he made it safely to his dads house. Then Moron Witness said he called her back and she heard Wet Grass, mumble mumble, he do this, he do that..she heard a bump, more gobbledegoop, etc. Which means..if he got home safe...why was he back out in the T area confronting Zimmerman, who was heading back to his car?

I know I know!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Martin went back to confront creepy ass cracker not knowing creepy ass cracker was packin'.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> How does someone being scared prove or disprove murder? That makes no sense.



Maybe if TM was scared, and not boldly coming back to confront GZ and punch him in the nose as some think, then it was TM not GZ who was acting in self defense.  In which case, GZ would have been the aggressor, not TM, and therefore GZ could not lawfully claim self defense since he was the instigator of the confrontation.  So it would disprove self defense more than it would prove murder, KWIM?


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



I think it's unfair to insult the witness. The poor girl is a witness, its not her fault she is poorly educated and needs speech therapy nor is that a requirement. At the end of the day she lost her friend and she was the last person to be speaking to him that has to be traumatizing. But I digress, I did listen to her testimony I must have missed the part where she said he made it home I did hear her say he lost him I thought she said he was hiding in a corner or something like that. Either way this to me doesn't say that he doubled back, he may well have but it's also possible GZ caught up to him and that's when he asked why you following me?


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Zimmerman obviously did not do what he was supposed to do.  He improperly followed Martin, who ended up being a stupid thug teenager and then he got his ass kicked.  If he did was he was supposed to do, that wouldn't have happened.  Martin wasn't some trained criminal, he was a stupid thug kid.  While it's sad that he brought his fists to a gun fight, Zimmerman should not have ever put himself in that situation.

Zimmerman walks or dies in prison based on the evidence of who started the altercation and whether he reasonably believed he was going to die.

If you're going to patrol your neighborhood, educate yourself and get some training on how to do it.  He was a grown man, he should be held responsible for the results of his actions.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Now, you couldn't be biased could you?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable doubt as defined was just verified by the mumbling, overweight, teen.
> ...



And it would be great if she could speak just one of them well enough for her court appearance.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...





the debris field does not reflect zimmerman catching up to martin


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Some sources (wiki) say TM lay dead 70 yds. from the condo he was staying in.  If you see the diagram of the complex, there was a "T" footpath that ran behind the condos where residents walked their dogs.  The confrontation took place on that path.  I'm sorry I don't know the answer to where the truck was, just saw the diagram.  It looked to ME that GZ was closer to his truck than TM was to "his" condo at the time of the confrontation.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



This is the most reasonable post of the evening.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



That is the crux of the case.  Who started the altercation?

In a manslaughter case that would not be an issue.  Zimmerman would be held responsible for getting out of the truck with his gun.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



So that's the million dollar question I guess. Where was his truck. If he approached him at his truck and just punched him then why weren't they right next to the truck?


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Zimmerman's statement, the evidence that backs up that he got sucker-punched, and the "star witness" that should be in a rehab program.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

If he was appraoched at his car there is no way they got this far in the tussle. No freaking way. https://witwisdom.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/trayvon-martin-george-zimmerman-path-end-scene1.jpg

that calls this whole thing into question.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

He was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost Martin. But then Martin found Zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe Martin thought Zimmerman was a burglar and was simply trying to protect the neighborhood?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> He was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost Martin. But then Martin found Zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.



Can't you be civil in just one post?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

That doesn't even deserve an answer. (aimed at Lakhota)


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > He was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost Martin. But then Martin found Zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.
> ...



I'm always civil. Truth hurts though, don't it?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 29, 2013)

As reported by the police investigator, I still don't understand why Zimmerman never told Martin who he was.  I wonder why he didn't...?


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> He was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost Martin. But then Martin found Zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.



You realize that being a thug and trying to kick the shit out of a fat mexican is battery right?


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

What I don't understand is how people on this case view things so one sided. It's ok to defend your self with a gun but it's not ok to find out why someone is following you? That seems utterly ridiculous. Its ok to stand your ground and defend your self but it's not ok to defend yourself from some freak following you? Why didn't GZ just identify himself?

Personally, I don't think this can be proven beyond a reasonable doubt in court. And I agree with the previous poster who said they should have built a manslaughter case. IMO not subject to the rules of court I believe GZ bares responsibility.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> As reported by the police investigator, I still don't understand why Zimmerman never told Martin who he was.  I wonder why he didn't...?



Lakhota, you don't know that he didn't.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > He was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost Martin. But then Martin found Zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.
> ...



zimmermans PA in testimony called him obese the day after the shooting 

hardly the lean mean fighting machine 

the state claimed zimmerman to be


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



we may get more of her 

west held her over subject to recall


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Oh come on Zimmerman was far from obese at the time.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



So Florida has a different meaning for the slur cracker?  Thats like saying Texas has a different meaning for the N word.

There are several theories as to how it derived, but today they all have the same racial implications.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



204 lbs 5ft 7 obese


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

The state claims Martin was just a cute little kid eating skittles, too. What else is new?

Why didn't Martin use his cell and call the cops that he was being followed? See lakhota? I can do the same thing.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> That is the crux of the case.  Who started the altercation?
> 
> In a manslaughter case that would not be an issue.  Zimmerman would be held responsible for getting out of the truck with his gun.



Yes!


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> As reported by the police investigator, I still don't understand why Zimmerman never told Martin who he was.  I wonder why he didn't...?



For the same reason he didn't properly pursue a suspicious person - he's an untrained idiot.  And untrained idiots who pack heat are responsible for the results of their actions.

Sadly, I don't think that's going to be the result.  In my opinion this will be a case of "social justice" either way.  Either the jury can't bring themselves to put Zimmerman behind bars for life because the case for murder is so weak or the jury is going to convict so that their town isn't subjected to an angry mob.

This was an open and shut case for manslaughter.  When armed, you need to make sure that you don't get yourself put in a situation where you are going to get your ass kicked.  Zimmerman made the choice to pursue and he did so poorly.  He was smart enough to get a permit to carry a gun and but wasn't smart enough to educate himself on how to handle situations while armed.

The only caveat in my opinion is whether the evidence shows that Zimmerman was reasonable in thinking that Martin was actually trying to kill him.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Good. Enough with the 12 year old Martin riding a pony. Let's see the REAL Trayvon Martin.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Zimmerman was 194 and is 5'8".  He has gained 110 pounds for the trial.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ier-shooting-trayvon-martin-article-1.1331610


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

If this is what you consider obese http://static.globalgrind.com/sites...cle_images_540/images/2013_june/143167159.jpg

then no wonder eating disorders are so prevalent.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> If he was appraoched at his car there is no way they got this far in the tussle. No freaking way. https://witwisdom.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/trayvon-martin-george-zimmerman-path-end-scene1.jpg
> 
> that calls this whole thing into question.



GZ clearly was not approached at his car.  He was on the footpath behind the condos walking back to his car.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

I was born and raised in California. My father was born and raised in Arkansas. My mother was born and raised in california. Cracker is a racist term just like honky is.

Why didn't Martin say creey ass white guy?


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > As reported by the police investigator, I still don't understand why Zimmerman never told Martin who he was.  I wonder why he didn't...?
> ...


I agree. Very well said.  Is manslaughter one of the lesser included charges?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



the PA in testimony at court today 

reviewed the document held by the state as evidence 

said that the day after the shooting when he came to her office 

he weighed 204 pounds and was 5 ft 7 making him obese


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I don't care what the PA said because I can see with my own eyes in that picture that man is not obese. He is fit. I wouldn't even say he is over weight. And lets not forget muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2013)

nitroz said:


> Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?



  Doesnt appear to have hurt them. So it's going just fine.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > As reported by the police investigator, I still don't understand why Zimmerman never told Martin who he was.  I wonder why he didn't...?
> ...



THAT I agree with. Zimmerman acted like a tard. He does not deserve to walk with no punishment. But I also don't think he needs to spend his entire life behind bars.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> If this is what you consider obese http://static.globalgrind.com/sites...cle_images_540/images/2013_june/143167159.jpg
> 
> then no wonder eating disorders are so prevalent.



Anyone can look skinny in an oversized suit.  

Look at his shoulders, they are not at the corners if his suit.  Note that his arms are bent, to hide the fact that his jacket is too long.

I remember doing the best I could for younger Marines under my charge when they were not conforming to weight standards but were still in good shape.  The first thing I did was put them in an oversized jacket to make them appear thinner.   Yeah, they were too fat but there was no reason to end their careers while there was still time to get them in shape (in school).

5'7" and 204 lbs. without some extremely low body fat is obese.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> Well I don't care what the PA said because I can see with my own eyes in that picture that man is not obese. He is fit. I wouldn't even say he is over weight. And lets not forget muscle weighs more than fat.



he is still a fatty fat at 194 

but who cares what you believe 

i can only tell you what was testimony in court today 

the state did not impeach her for saying it


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are charging him straigh M2 or if they will have lesser included offenses?


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





> In a police statement shortly after the Feb. 26, 2012, shooting, Zimmerman identified himself as 5 feet, 8 inches tall and 194 pounds. The former neighborhood watch volunteer, who has cited self-defense in the Sanford, Fla., shooting, was then 30 pounds heavier and four inches shorter than the teen.


Read more: George Zimmerman gains more than 100 pounds since fatally shooting Trayvon Martin* - NY Daily News

Take a look at the pictures at the link.  At the time of the death of TM, there were only 30 lbs. difference between them.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > If this is what you consider obese http://static.globalgrind.com/sites...cle_images_540/images/2013_june/143167159.jpg
> ...



he has a double chin in that picture


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > Hows that knock knock joke going for the defense?
> ...



knock knock

who is there 

states witnesses flipped over to defense witnesses 

--LOL


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

he's not in an oversized jacket here http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/abc_george_zimmerman_2_dm_120621_wg.jpg

The medical standards for obese are pretty crazy. When done by weight and height alone they are often very in accurate.

My point is he doesn't appear to be a severely out of shape man.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Not so much in Florida.  I find that down here it's viewed by many as a badge of honor rather than an insult.  Cracker is what long time Floridians refer to themselves...the ones that had family here for many generations.  

On the other hand Cracker IS used as a derogatory term most other places.  There it refers generally to poor white trash.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



According to a friend of mine that was cited as a legal expert early on in this mess, yes.  But as I said earlier, it's hard to get a jury to switch gears on self-defense when it's murder vs. manslaughter since self-defense is discrete - it either exists or it doesn't.  If it does (saying Zimmerman isn't guilty of murder), then it also exists for manslaughter since the law makes no distinction.

However, if this case were just manslaughter it would be much easier to orient the jury towards convicting Zimmerman on things they believe he should have done to avoid shooting a teenager.


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

Night.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > As reported by the police investigator, I still don't understand why Zimmerman never told Martin who he was.  I wonder why he didn't...?
> ...



*Police investigator, Christopher Serino, said he didn't.*



> The capias states, "the encounter between George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin was ultimately avoidable by Zimmerman, if Zimmerman had remained in his vehicle and waited the arrival of law enforcement or conversely if he had identified himself to Martin as a concerned citizen and initiated dialog in an effort to dispel each party's concern".



Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Investigator Christopher Serino, who was the investigator on the scene that night, told the prosecutor that the fight could have been avoided if Zimmerman hadn't gotten out of his car and waited until the police came on the scene as he was told to do. He said Zimmerman, should have identified himself as a neighborhood watch person or concerned citizen and try to talk to Martin instead of confronting him. That why Zimmerman is being charged with second degree murder but will probably get convicted of manslaughter.



Why Was Trayvon Martin Shot And Killed By George Zimmerman?



> One police document contained in the discovery concluded, The encounter between George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin was ultimately avoidable by Zimmerman, if Zimmerman had remained in his vehicle and awaited the arrival of law enforcement, or conversely if he had identified himself to Martin as a concerned citizen and initiated dialogue in an effort to dispel each partys concerns. It added, There is no indication that Trayvon Martin was involved in any criminal activity at the time of the encounter.



The George Zimmerman murder trial should be a slam-dunk for the prosecution | The Westside Gazette


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't care what the PA said because I can see with my own eyes in that picture that man is not obese. He is fit. I wouldn't even say he is over weight. And lets not forget muscle weighs more than fat.
> ...



What do you call 304 lbs?  I call that an effort to influence the jury.  Unfair fight between a teenager and a fat older man.  People don't gain 100 pounds just like that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



what just like that --lol

he has been sitting on his duffy for more then a year


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



okay....then if he gets five years in prison, he'll come out over 800 lbs?  Is that your logic?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



we wouldnt be sitting on his duffy


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> he's not in an oversized jacket here http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/abc_george_zimmerman_2_dm_120621_wg.jpg
> 
> The medical standards for obese are pretty crazy. When done by weight and height alone they are often very in accurate.
> 
> My point is he doesn't appear to be a severely out of shape man.



You have no idea if he's out of shape or not if you're basing on just pictures and clothed at that.  Weight and height are not 100% accurate, but 200 lbs. under 6 feet without a ripped body or some demonstrated physical prowess is out of shape.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > he's not in an oversized jacket here http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/abc_george_zimmerman_2_dm_120621_wg.jpg
> ...



zimmerman is 5ft7


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

He is looking a bit chunky, but he is also keeping a low profile and not as active since this mess began.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I'm not sure that he couldn't reasonably gain 100 pounds in a year if he was already overweight and under stress, but I agree that this is part of his defense.  He was certainly (in my opinion) counseled to not appear ripped and in shape and yes, I agree that this is done to influence the jury.

When the prosecution is trying to exclude the statistics on youth purchases of skittles and fruity drinks (it wasn't "iced tea") to paint Martin as an angel, the defense says that a star football player was beating up a fat guy.  Such is our judicial system.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Jackson said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If he gets the five years he deserves, he likely won't make it out of prison alive and then if he does, he'll get murdered shortly after his release IMO.

Zimmerman is fucked - and THAT's why one should only pursue when armed if one has no other choice.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 29, 2013)

My Summation:

Zimmerman profiled Martin - for no apparent reason (other than maybe walking in the rain while black and wearing a hoodie).

Zimmerman ignored police dispatch not to follow Martin.

Zimmerman continued to follow (stalk) Martin.

Zimmerman never told Martin who he was and/or why he was following him - per police investigator Christopher Serino (see post #3875).

Zimmerman (armed) murdered Martin (unarmed).


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> My Summation:
> 
> Zimmerman profiled Martin - for no apparent reason (other than maybe walking in the rain while black and wearing a hoodie).
> 
> ...



Well then you need to head down to Sanford right away and help the prosecution out because apparently you have evidence for murder that they don't.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



yep and black people use the N word with each other for the same reasons...doesnt mean it isnt offensive to come from a white person.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > My Summation:
> ...



Prosecution doesn't need my help.  They're saving the best for last...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Oh, believe me when I tell you that when a black person from Florida uses the term "Cracker" it IS meant to be derogatory.  It always struck me as almost humorous how the same term can be used as an insult to the same people who consider it to be label of pride.  When Trayvon Martin called George Zimmerman a "Cracker" it was a racial slur.  I find it rather amusing how so many people here viewed Zimmerman even referring to Martin as being "black" to be a racist act yet Martin's referring to Zimmerman as a "Cracker" wasn't even criticized.  Correct me if I'm wrong here, folks but calling someone a racially derogatory term and then heading off to confront them with violence would seem to fall under the heading of "hate crime".  Or does that only hold true when it's a white person calling someone of color a name and then attacking them?

Fair is fair...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 29, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



My favorite part of Rachel's testimony was when she DEMANDED to see the transcript of her previous statement but then couldn't read it when it was given to her.  Memo to all you illiterates out there!  If you want to make yourself look REALLY stupid...demand to read something and then once they give it to you...have to admit that you can't read.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Excellent point.  That is why they wanted the word "coon" to stick...they wanted him to have said coon so bad they could taste it.  There were some that did want to present it as a hate crime because of that term.

Double standard and how offended some get when the cracker word is said to be offensive...you dont have the right to be offended...lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They can't give her a break because that would require them dropping the hatred for 5 minutes.  

I felt like West was making fun of her at times and kept her on the stand too long just so he could harass her.  She knew it and it frustrated her.  You could see a change in her after every break, she was trying to get along better with him.  By the end of the questioning, she was right back to being snippy.

Who wants some dumbass lawyer talking down to you for hours.  It is his job to impeach but he went on too long as usual.  Wish I knew what the jury thought about that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> One thing Ive noticed is that most dont live in that complex for very long...all of the witnesses it seems USED to live there....lol.



They probably all moved after that murder.  Someone already testified that it was a nice neighborhood.  It looks nice there.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well, I think one should only pursue when armed if one has extremely good judgement and nerves of steel.  And this Zimmerman asshole didn't have either.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




But...there is no critter called "fair" any more with the media poisoning everyone with their biased opinions.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



If I was on the jury, I would want that ignoramus out of my face and hearing range FAST. And I would discount every word she mumbled.


----------



## Politico (Jun 29, 2013)

No they probably still live there.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 29, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I agree....and the ability to defuse and approach a situation that is turning sour.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 29, 2013)

.

If the jury can find a way, any way, to convict Zimmerman, they will.  It's the PC thing to do.  They'll just need to find a way to deal with that pesky "beyond a reasonable doubt" thing.  

We'll see.

.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Zimmerman & the HOA lost the $million+ civil suit to the Martin family because he created the dangerous situation. But Zimmerman acted properly in the fight & shooting. Zimmerman was not harming Martin. Zimmerman clearly indicted he had given up. Zimmerman was retreating. Martin in his race fueled rage irrationally escalated the beating of a subdued & retreating person who clearly signaled he was not fighting. By law you can shoot an unarmed person even if you started the fight.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



He didn't "act properly" at all. He wasn't a Law Enforcement Officer and there are laws against following and menacing others. Most Neighborhood Watch Folks are cautioned against patrolling armed as well, for obvious reasons. He had zero standing to do what he did when he got out of his car and followed a frightened kid. And it seems that he didn't have the proper training to handle the situation.

It's also becoming more and more clear that he had an agenda. And that agenda was to hunt and kill a human being.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



The other interesting testimony was that of Manalo:



> Jonathan Manalo, whose wife testified earlier this week, told jurors he was the first person to make contact with Zimmerman after the shooting. He described Zimmerman as calm and easy to understand before police arrived.Manalo said as soon as he saw Zimmerman, Zimmerman started explaining what happened.
> 
> "I was defending myself when I shot him," Manalo said Zimmerman told him.Soon after police arrived and Zimmemran asked Manalo to call his wife."Just tell her I shot someone,"
> Zimmerman trial witness attempted to break up Zimmerman/Martin fight



Zimmerman was just in the "fight of his life" and killed a guy. And he was calm, cool and collected?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable doubt as defined was just verified by the mumbling, overweight, teen.
> ...



This is America and I only need one language where I come from...

Sorry to say these days it will be spoken from the business end of a gun should the need arise

So it's not a thyroid problem like I said...

Thx

-Geaux


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Jesus...Joe!  If you think that was "holding your own" then your standards are rather low.  That young woman embarrassed herself on national TV with the level of sheer ignorance she displayed.  If I had kids in the Florida public school system I'm pretty sure I'd be rushing out to find a good private school to put them in before any further damage was done.



I thought the lawyer came off worse in that exchange, because he looked like a bully. Especially the part where he heckled her over the letter someone else wrote.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Cracker, Please! 

Cracker was not used as a word to denigrate and oppress a whole race of people for centuries.  

This is still all about racism.  The very fact that you have a bunch of white people getting all upset that this girl wasn't very articulate or she was snippy or she couldn't read a letter someone else wrote shows we have a long way to go and people who aren't the least bit interested in "moving forward". 

Moving Forward would be convicted Zimmerman of the top count. It would show black folks can expect the same level of justice white folks get.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 29, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Great objective and logical post...hallelujah!!  And you cause me to look at something I hadnt thought about.  Regardless of who started it, if the guy on the bottom has had enough and is no longer a threat...then who is the aggressor?  One is trying to get away and the other is not letting him...hmmmm.

Thanks kiss...something to think about...hadnt really thought about that too much...but youre right...good point.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> He was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost Martin. But then Martin found Zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.



On the headset with his Miami friend(s).  Was he impressing them with his badness?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




 Shut up cracker!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Somebody is paying attention!  You get an "A" for comprehension and extra credit for dot connecting.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Yesterday, did you guys catch the Bernster " 'JECTION! Compound Sentence!" on the neighbor?  Overruled - he got it, he can answer the questions.

laughing out loud - the "compound sentence" objection only works on DD, Bern.  Sit down.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> gracie said:
> 
> 
> > he was walking back to his truck..wherever it was..when he lost martin. But then martin found zimmerman. So much for staying in his own home where he was finally safe and deciding to teach creepy ass cracker a lesson.
> ...



--lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2013)

Typical reactionary lies.

If GZ started the confrontation and TM reached for the gun because he was frightened for his life and limb, the law condemns GZ, period. 

If TM started the confrontation, GZ was within his rights.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



yes


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Yesterday, did you guys catch the Bernster " 'JECTION! Compound Sentence!" on the neighbor?  Overruled - he got it, he can answer the questions.
> 
> laughing out loud - the "compound sentence" objection only works on DD, Bern.  Sit down.



did omara thank the bernster for providing so many strong witnesses for the defense


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



When you do your posting shorthand it cracks me up.  It's like you're sending a telegraph.

the PA in testimony at court today
stop
reviewed the document held by the state as evidence
stop
said that the day after the shooting when he came to her office 
stop
he weighed 204 pounds and was 5 ft 7 making him obese
send


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday, did you guys catch the Bernster " 'JECTION! Compound Sentence!" on the neighbor?  Overruled - he got it, he can answer the questions.
> ...



He sure did pat him a lot yesterday.  He's either the nicest attorney on the planet or it was gratitude.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



thank you

i have worked hard to develop  this style

it drives the trolls nutz 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



he also touches the bernster by his elbow 
stop
besides appearing to be nice 
stop
it is also dominance gesture 
send


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Mark has this
stop
one upping thing
stop
down "pat"
send


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Funny funny.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



if i am not mistaken 

the crump depo is to happen today


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So far, there isn't a need for him to take the stand.  The prosecution... errrr defense... witnesses have been testifying for him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



i thought
stop
they did him
stop
last week
send


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



At some point in the trial yesterday, I wondered if they were working together on this case. I've never seen the defense and prosecution 'help' each other like this before. In this case, it's the prosecution helping the defense. The defense really doesn't need to call anyone to the stand at this point, but I feel they need to get Z up there to tell his side. As long as he doesn't sway the least bit from what he told the police the night of the incident, everything in evidence so far corroborates his account.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Mark got the Bernster to not impeach Good on "ground and pound" without an objection, just on charm alone, then on recross smashed it in his face.

I'm wondering if the prosecution is paying attention.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



they talked about it 

another thing to chew on

this last week 

from testimony 

it was too dark and too rainy to see a few feet 

if so how could zimmerman have being following martin 

it is much more likely that 

martin tuned in on zimmermans flashlight shining around


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



i dont think he needs to take the stand 

at this point anyway 

the ground and pound testimony 

please the PA saying that whatever zimmerman did to stop it 

probably saved his life


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I almost typed "redirect" instead of cross there.

lol


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Perry
Mason
moment


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



just something to think about


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



that makes sense


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the jury could be wondering the same thing by now


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



What the hell was that at the end.  M O'M charming her panties off?  She not only testified logically and as a medical "expert", she made some choice defense up and above statements there at the end.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



IMO, the _real _Trayvon was at best a very pathetic character even though the media tried its best to create a sympathy line for him.   For all the 'he was just a kid' people have thrown around and all the media paint that has been applied,  he was already taking the path to a very negative future.  He was in trouble, his parents weren't there for him when he needed them the most, he was left on his own to roam around alone in the dark after being sent to his father to straighten him out, and saddest of all, he wasn't even missed until the following morning.  If any _one_ of the things that were wrong in his life had been right, we would not be having this conversation.


----------



## Meister (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Not interested in the facts, are you?  You just want Zimmerman found guilty, regardless.
Again, you have proven yourself being a nut with what you post, Joe.
This isn't a open and shut case, the prosecution hasn't done a very good job with it's presentation and possibly because it isn't an open and shut case and has left a lot of openings for the defense.
As for the young lady, she was uncoachable and had changed her story on a few occasions.....that probably will hurt the prosecution's case.  That isn't racism, those are facts and don't confuse the two.
If Zimmerman is guilty, it should be beyond any reasonable doubt, and that hasn't happened yet.  
It bothers me that you are sure he's guilty before all the facts are on the table.  All for the sake of being fair, when in fact, your being the opposite.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



that is the tragedy of this whole thing 

then you have kids that have made it to the 12th grade 

that can not read cursive


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



yes it was the last statement in her testimony for the weekendend btw 

the last thing the jury heard from a witness 

something else to throw around 

the debris field at the crime scene 

traveled from the (T) where zimmerman says he was 

to the point where martins body was laying


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



More likely the guy on the bottom was moving them by driving his feet to get out from under TM and / or get to the gun.  This also of explains the scratches as self inflicted.  Or maybe it was a part of the self defense plan if you believe in the murder conspiracy scenario.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



The PA did a good job.  There were certain aspects that the prosecution could have honed in on in redirect and created a problem for Zimmerman if he had wanted to, but he didn't.   At this juncture, I can't say if he didn't want to or he didn't know enough about the injuries to.  

All of the witnesses have done a remarkable job and look SO calm, professional, and respectful after that first witness.  They have also corroborated every word Zimmerman has said.  If there is a conviction in this case, it will be a case of runaway jury.  The facts just aren't there to support a conviction.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 29, 2013)

Duped said:


> If anyone bangs anyone elses head on the concrete who has a gun - you know the rest. Zimmerman was excoriated, and convicted by all the racist blacks immediately. If Zimmerman walks, and riots ensue. Any blood spilled as a result should be on the hands of irresponsible racist assholes like Sharpton, and Jackson!



Any spilled blood will be the result of self defense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The darkness that this happened in was something that I honed in on from the beginning. I was surprised, through researching it, to find out just how dark that part of the neighborhood was around 7pm. There were no outside lights on in that area, no street lamps, no porch lights, etc. It was really dark. Your eyes would be straining just to see a couple of feet in front of you. Z was using his flashlight to be able to see. M didn't have one. M could very easily have 'followed' Z without being seen or noticed until he was up in Z's face; the element of surprise. That alone could put fear in someone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey. I have a question.

Does George have to pay Bernie de la Rionda and John Guy for all the help they are giving his defense team?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



yes 

it would be easy for martin to locate zimmerman 

while much harder for zimmerman to locate martin


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone bangs anyone elses head on the concrete who has a gun - you know the rest. Zimmerman was excoriated, and convicted by all the racist blacks immediately. If Zimmerman walks, and riots ensue. Any blood spilled as a result should be on the hands of irresponsible racist assholes like Sharpton, and Jackson!
> ...



Not if the National Guard is called in.  I hear a faint echo............ Kent State, Kent State, Kent State......... Shades of civil disobedience gone bad!  And stupid fools who can't learn still roam the earth today.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They won't accept responsibility. They'll blame it on whitey..
> ...



And here folks you have it. Trayvons murder is revenge for having a Black President. That's why the same people who wanted OJ to burn are now the SAME people who want Zimmerman to get off.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Yes, and we have seen that in this trial as well.

As I watch this, I think of that somewhat long scene in The Curious Case of Benjamin Button where all the little things led up to the dancer being disabled, and any one of those things not happening would have prevented it.  That is like this kid's life.  If any one of the wrong things in his life had been right, he would never have heard of George Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hey. I have a question.
> 
> Does George have to pay Bernie de la Rionda and John Guy for all the help they are giving his defense team?



I have a question.  Do the parents have to give the money back at the end of this?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. I have a question.
> ...



Fat chance of that happening. They probably had to pay it all to Crump for "fees, costs & expenses".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

Meister said:


> [
> 
> Not interested in the facts, are you?  You just want Zimmerman found guilty, regardless.
> Again, you have proven yourself being a nut with what you post, Joe.
> ...



I'm sure he's guilty because Trayvon is dead.  I mean, it really doesn't get any simpler than that. There's no reasonable doubt about that. Trayvon is dead and Zimmerman killed him. 

Because Florida let the gun nuts write the gun laws.  That's why we have "reasonable doubt". 

And frankly, if the defense strategy is to humiliate a black girl in front of an all-white jury, I'm afraid for the consequences of that.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



_Not about the law._

Man, that says it all about you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



   Dude,you should be a comedian.
Of course you would have to be able to say that with a straight face. Delivery is everything.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> [
> 
> that is the tragedy of this whole thing
> 
> ...



I don't see that as a tragedy.  I haven't written in Cursive since the 1980's.  

Since then, I've either written things in block letter, typed them or used a word processor.  

We should probably replace handwriting with typing classes in the schools, if we haven't done so already.  Why spend a lot of time teaching kids a skill they won't use?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Not true.  Z was the follower.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It's the other way around.


----------



## Meister (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I'm done with you, Joe, *you're* just too stupid to have an intelligent conversation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I recall when this case first broke, I made some comment about it being dark and got attacked by a pack of wolves claiming that it wasn't all that late, and it was still light.  Well, I guess those pics that the brother took, put that to rest.  It was VERY dark.  There was also a picture of an object that looked like a switchblade knife to me.  But if that was discussed in testimony, I was taking a break.   Li'l Trayvon may have been armed after all.  Not sure what happened to it or if the object was ever analyzed for prints, or if it was just overlooked in the dark.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. I have a question.
> ...



no crump may have to


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


No she didn't.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The more that girl testifies the better it looks for GZ.

West needs to chill some though, as he could easily start looking like some bully deliberately confusing a mental child to try and put up a smoke screen instead of driving toward the Truth of this whole matter.

The jury will resent that kind of gamesmanship but will note things that undermine her credibility if they think she isn't being made the center of the whole trial for completely cynical reasons.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey. I have a question.
> ...



LOL.  Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Or he was just waiting for the second that Martin quit so he could get to his gun and shoot Trayvon... if you believe in the murder conspiracy theory.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

Meister said:


> [
> 
> I'm done with you, Joe, *your* just too stupid to have an intelligent conversation.



Says the guy who confuses "your" with "you're".


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



They already spent it on Z's clothes.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Wow so your hatred knows no bounds. LOL about parents who lost their child for walking?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



oh yes she certainly did 

omara:Medically speaking, would you say that whatever he did to stop the attack allowed him to survive it? 

Folgate: It could have, yes.

court went into recess til Monday 

on that high note


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's a good thing Joe Manalo took all those pictures. They put to rest all the comments that George wasn't injured during the fight. And that it was still light at the time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh, and I did enjoy how that one witness, Goode I believe, said 'I thought we weren't supposed to speculate.'  

That must have been an aha moment for the Trayvonites.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They should have been there and drove him so he didn't have to be out walking after dark.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



How could that be?


----------



## Meister (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I would rather make a mistake with my spelling than you with somebody's life.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Poetic and monetary justice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Trayvon's parents spent their settlement on George's clothes?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



other legal issues as well


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Speculation.  She was not there.

If a frog had wings he would not bump his ass when he landed.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



He had a right to walk at night. I know to a person like you that is a shock but we can walk the same streets you do.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



And it's good Z was wearing red and not black.  There is some level playing field going on here. 

We're getting to the It Is What It Is part now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Funny you should mention that.  

No matter what happens to Zimmerman as a result of this trial, he's still going to have a life. 

The same cannot be said for Trayvon Martin.  

I just don't feel like losing dozens of lives in a race riot because the defense attorneys appealled to racism to an all-white jury.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



no he will piece together things from the crump depo 

and then recall her


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Doesn't matter.  The jury heard it and the Bernster didn't do much about it.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


It is hard to define red in the dark because it looks black then.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



If you are insinuating that I have no tolerance for negligent parents, then you would be correct.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



certainly 

however goode said it was 

the one with lighter skin on the bottom


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Experts get to speculate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

Speculation time.

If the defense calls DeeDee BooBoo back when they put on their case, do you think West will take her on again, or let M O'M in on the fun?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Parent card played.

Let's leave the mom out of this though.  I think she was trying to do the right thing.  I think she didn't know what to do with him that's why dad got him.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That's not what I am insinuating? Tell me truthfully what you think about another case in FL.

Florida man pleads not guilty in slaying of teen in loud music dispute - CNN.com


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



two things are a for sure now with the jury:

a) Z was on the bottom
b) Z was the one yelling help

it was a monumentally good day yesterday.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Was she wearing night vision goggles?  Or lying?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



she


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



it ended right there with "she".

lol


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



typo, he.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I guess most folks on this message board have never been hit or been in a fight before (my experience is related to bar brawls in some really amazing joints with my bands  and have ducked a flying chair and or jug and or flying body or two but I've been hit as well when I wasn't fast enough to duck  )

So none of them get what Zimmerman was going thru. 

If you get sucker punched like Z said he was you can't react right away. Then if you start getting your head smashed you are still in a state of shock and there is no doubt that Martin was pounding his head on the ground.

Zimmerman stopped Trayvon the only way he could. I would too. Who wouldn't?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



must be the case 

--LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 29, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Given the absolutely atrocious state of our nation's educational system, it's no wonder Chantel couldn't read. When she can't understand questions and speak legibly, that doesn't always mean she was being bullied. She was taller than most of the people there, nobody was going to bully her.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Are you even paying attention to the case? Jonathan Good is a he, not a she.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I would never shoot an unarmed man with a gun.  I have a conscience.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What if that man is armed with fists, pointed sticks, or a banana?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWCBOsJr-w]Monty Python - Self-Defense Against Fruit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


I would never take a sidewalk to a gun fight.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There was some momentary confusion between George Zimmerman and George Zimmer...

I guarantee it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I think you had it right the first time.  No one with a pair would have walked away from a fight like that with someone calling for help.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Tray??? is that the same subliminal hint we're getting from the prosecution? Martin is referred to as Trey or Trevon, and Jorge is referred to as "Mr. Zimmerman"

Likely not. You seem remarkably unbiased, but it's something I noticed and figured I'd call to your attention.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Which is usually the case.  But I know one couple who had 4 children.  Every time the dad got a new wife, the mother said, 'they need their father.'  And ran the kids in on him to sabotage his new relationship.   Multiple times.  There are a lot of agendas.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



True, but since he was suspended and considering the stuff on his cell, I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt.  I think she is a true victim here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Snookie, Zarius, and Zona are all headed for a high speed come apart.  *And he who shall not be named* will likely be back on about the time the verdict is rendered if not before.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



We already have a forum for conspiracy theories.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Point taken.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Good catch Ern.


----------



## Intense (Jun 29, 2013)

*Thread cleaned. Zone 2 Posting Rules apply here. *


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 29, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I'm going to cut our deplorable Ed System some slack on this one.

They can't teach kids who don't want to learn.  They can't overcome culture.

It's the culture of the Inner City that flies in the face of the norm in America.

They don't WANT to learn, they are not interested.  They don't WANT to learn proper English, they are too defiant.

And the sick part is, the scumbags who claim to care about them inhibit them the most by apologizing for them and making excuses for them.

'Jive' used to be African-American slang...  People, it's becoming it's own language.  Like Creole (which is her home language).  People in the Inner Cities speak 'Jive', they revel in it, and they don't care if you can't understand them.  In fact, they enjoy it.

It's almost as bad as kids speaking in -pig-latin except that -- It's not a game.

Language IS culture.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Speculation time.
> 
> If the defense calls DeeDee BooBoo back when they put on their case, do you think West will take her on again, or let M O'M in on the fun?



They're probably drawing straws.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Obviously you've never had your head grabbed by someone and pounded into the ground. It's a street fighting move. 

AND IT FUCKING HURTS. Pardon the caps but I wanted to make it very clear that Z was in pain.

Z obviously felt Trayvon was not going to stop. Martin seemed to be in a frenzy. Z thought he was going to die. 

And no one on this planet ever that I have witnessed has screamed for help while they are kicking the shit out of someone else. 

Those screams for help were from Zimmerman. And no one helped. No one came.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What would you shoot him with?  A blow dart?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Speculation time.
> ...





I was thinking paper rock scissors.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 29, 2013)

There is no way to speculate away the fact that this case is going extraordinarily bad for the prosecution.   Rachel Jeantel was a complete disaster and for that I do blame the prosecution.  Either she wasn't properly prepared or she got on the stand intending not to follow instructions to prove some kind of authentic black point.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




If someone was smashing my head into good old mother earth busting my cranium and my nose (oh the nose would be game over for my assailant ) I'd use any thing to make it stop.

I wouldn't be thinking "Oh the young man who is beating the shit out of me might be unarmed. I must take this beating".

Hell's bells that thought wouldn't be crossing my freaking mind at that moment.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 29, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



At her age, I had already graduated high school. My literacy level was leagues above  and beyond those of whom I graduated with (save a small few). The education system worked for me because the money was there for me to learn on. I was funded. The money in inner cities is being wasted on frivolity, not spent on the kids. That's no excuse for how Chantel acted.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 29, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



You can't blame her.  She was born  in the US and cannot be expected to speak English, or read it either.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. *If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.*



Bullshit! "We" do not make blacks 2nd class citizens. We do not make them commit crimes at >6 times the rate for whites. "We" do not make homicide the leading cause of death for inner city black youths. "We" do not force a gang culture on them, dress them in hoodies or recommend they wear their pants half way down their asses.

Putting PC aside, if you were walking alone down a dark street, and saw a white kid in an Oxford shirt and khakis and a black kid in a hoodie with his ass hanging out, which would you be more wary of? Even Jesse Jackson would rather deal with the former. Any rational person would.

Jorge Zimmerman saw a kid in a hoodie he did not recognize as from the area. He was walking slowly, looking into homes as he passed. Logic told him this kid was (possibly) up to no good. His face was partially obscured. He was walking slowly when one would expect someone to walk quickly in order to get in, out of the rain. His JOB was to observe people exactly like that.
"We" did not make Trevon Martin a target. Stacy Martin, Sybrina Fulton, Trevon Martin and contemporary black culture made him a target.

"We" did not force Trevon Martin to approach and assault Jorge Zimmerman. Something in his psyche or his upbringing or in the culture he was trying to emulate, DID. He paid the price.

It's tragic, yes, but this was not murder.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I would never shoot an unarmed man with a gun.



Even one in the process of killing you?  Good to know.  I have no problem with that.  The gene pool would certainly thank you.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Where did you dream up hunting human?  Martin wanted to ground pound a creepy ass cracker. Only an inhuman lowlife thug would beat a subdued person. Fight like an animal get shot like one. No human hunting involved.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way GZ should walk. He had no right to take the law into his own hands. There is a reason for that. *If he does Blacks just became second class citizens again. And WE are to blame.*
> ...



That's a fabulous post, Ern, but I've gotta spread some rep around before I can give you + rep on it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



And your response says all I need to know about you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


You forgot to add:
" 'Cause I say so."


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm thinking the State of Florida may be passing out some large checks.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Snookie is on the path to a high speed come apart!


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Don't you think Zimmerman played a part in ruining his own life having such an archaic, wild wild west, mindset?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



How many times will you allow your head to be slammed into the concrete not knowing if the psycho will stop before you die.  You will have no conscience when you are dead or brain damaged. So how many times before you pull your gun?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone remember the picture of the object on the ground that was taken by the black guy?  There was no mention of what it was, what was done with it, who it belonged to, whether it was taken in for examination, etc.  It looked like a switchblade knife to me.  I can't find any pic of it online.  Dose anyone else remember this picture?  Did the police overlook a piece of evidence showing that Trayvon was armed?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Why would Martin's parents spend money on Zimmerman's clothes? That's just plain stupid. Are you drunk already? What are you drinking? Purple Drank?

You probably ought to back away from the keyboard for a while, Snookums.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The high speed come apart has started.


----------



## LibertyForAll (Jun 29, 2013)

The reality is that they do not teach kids cursive nowadays since no one uses it really anymore. She admitted she couldn't read cursive, I wonder how she wrote it if she can't read it?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Speculation time.
> 
> If the defense calls DeeDee BooBoo back when they put on their case, do you think West will take her on again, or let M O'M in on the fun?



They might let Bernie handle their direct.


----------



## Meister (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Don't you want to wait for all the facts to be on the table before we judge a human being?

I don't know if Zimmerman is guilty or not....you don't either, but it seems you lefties already have the man convicted regardless of the facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

LOL  [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



*He* was only a few yards away.

Are you so prejudiced that you can't see other possibilities, or are you always so ignorant?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yes, if you spell typo "i g n o r a n t"


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Please, Meister.  He is guilty of stalking the kid, that was brought out on the 911 call.  He found him, shot him and killed him even though the child was only armed with Skittles and a can of tea..  Martin was only on this earth for 17 years.  I'm sure you are old enough to understand how short a time that really is.

I realize he is going to walk away from this just as he walked away from Trayvon's dead body that night but other people have opinions just like you do.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 29, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The United States spends more per student than any Country in the World besides Switzerland.

Washington DC has the highest per student spending in the Country with some of the worst results -- 50% more spent per student than the National Average, while dead last in almost every measurable category.

And what do the scumbags on the left do?  They criticize the tests.  Fukking idiots.

I don't completely blame American Teachers....  Although they are the most incompetent people on Earth as a group.  It's also the dimocrap Culture in the Inner City.

And what do dimocrap scum do about the Inner City Culture?

Nothing.  They like it.  No........  They LOVE it.  They foster it, they encourage it, they make excuses and apologize for it, they enable it.

Can't beat MILLIONS of poor, dependent, uneducated, uninformed people, totally and completely living off of the scraps that dimocraps toss them to buy their 98% reliable votes.

Is Jeantel a victim?  Yes.  A victim of the dimocrap party who long ago sold out African Americans


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That is just plain stupid, even by your standards. If his intention was to kill, why didn't he act before he was nearly incapacitated? Why did he call out for help?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Kicking back watching Ernie single handedly slay every idiot post in the thread.

I need the popcorn emoticon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Does anyone remember the picture of the object on the ground that was taken by the black guy?  There was no mention of what it was, what was done with it, who it belonged to, whether it was taken in for examination, etc.  It looked like a switchblade knife to me.  I can't find any pic of it online.  Dose anyone else remember this picture?  Did the police overlook a piece of evidence showing that Trayvon was armed?



I was thinking Zimmerman's key chain. the one with the small flashlight, but that was said to be turned on.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Almost looks like he took my advice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kicking back watching Ernie single handedly slay every idiot post in the thread.
> 
> I need the popcorn emoticon.



I don't have a popcorn one, that I've found yet, but this works for Ernie:


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Following someone while talking to the Police because you think they may be about to burglarize your neighborhood does not equal "stalking" no matter how many times you try and sensationalize it to make it so.  George Zimmerman did NOTHING that night that should have prompted Trayvon Martin to punch him in the face.  THAT is the crux of this case!  THAT is the reason that Trayvon Martin was shot and killed!  You don't commit assault and battery on another person simply because they dared to question you about why you are walking around inside of a gated community.  Trayvon's girlfriend clearly testified that Trayvon had run from Zimmerman...was standing in front of the condo where he was staying...hundreds of yards from where the fight took place.  Did he go inside to escape the "creepy assed Cracker"?  Or did he retrace his steps to confront that man and punch him in the face?  The Prosecution's case falls apart RIGHT THERE.  Why?  Because at that point...it's Trayvon Martin that is stalking George Zimmerman and not the other way around.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kicking back watching Ernie single handedly slay every idiot post in the thread.
> 
> I need the popcorn emoticon.



I'm a retired Engineer so I'm familiar with logical thought processes. I'm thinking Snookums is a performance artist in the East Village.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Even for Sallow that is so over the top but that's the point we've gotten to these days.

Well hell's bells, Sallow is just a poster but three very well respected and long term employees of NBC risked their careers and lost them for their editing of the 911 call purposefully to make Zimmerman appear to be a racist.

How crazy is this?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

Meister said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Why exactly?

That's basically the truth on both counts.

An armed man stalks an unarmed kid and kills him.

Then freely admits to it.

That's murder in most states.

Florida?

Not so much.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I use it all the time Joe.  It is the easiest and fastest way to take notes.. for me anyway.  Obviously cursive is faster than using block letters, substantially faster.  And for me, I can not type faster than a can write in cursive.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Theres going to be more money exchanging hands over that when M O'M gets freed up.

They should be criminally prosecuted.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Oh your damn right it does.

And he was armed to boot.

And it's not even clear that Martin struck first.

There are 3 different accounts of the fight as well. And none of them are conclusive as to who even was on top. Also none of them said Martin was slamming Zimmerman's head into the ground.

That's not even relevant really.

The facts that are germane is..that a man carrying a concealed handgun stalked a kid who was not breaking the law. Then killed him.

In most states that's open and shut.

If Florida fucks this up..I'm pretty sure the Feds will swoop in.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 29, 2013)

This notion that nobody needs the ability to read or write in cursive these days is about as ridiculous as saying that nobody needs to learn how to add, subtract, multiply and divide because a computer can do that for you.

The ability to read and write in cursive is as much of a building block to your education as learning simple math.  You WILL need that skill during your every day life and you WILL look like a moron if you don't possess it.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Please, Meister.  He is guilty of stalking the kid,



Totally false.  Stalking is a crime.  What Zimmerman did was not sufficient to constitute stalking under Florida law.  If it was, the Prosecutor would have charged it.  If it was, and pursuant to Florida law, he would be charged with 1st degree murder not 2d degree murder.

This means there are two possibilities:

1.) You are a legal wizard with knowledge and expertise far beyond the capacity of the special prosecutor and the prosecution should hire you as chief legal advisor and consultant in this case;

2.)  You do not have a clue. 

I think I will choose the 2nd option.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Well....


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Absolutely.

Which is basically why the defense, and conservatives in general must "get into the weeds" with this, and introduce things that have NOTHING to do with the events that transpired that night.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Please, Meister.  He is guilty of stalking the kid,
> ...



Or option three.

Florida is a fucked up racist state with really screwed up laws.

I'll go with that one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 29, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



And kids like Chantel are the result.


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 29, 2013)

*Star Witness Against Zimmerman Flops Big Time *






The prosecutions star witness against former neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman, accused of murder in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, endured an embarrassing grilling both inside the Florida courtroom and in the national media. From potentially incriminating social-media posts publicized by reporters to major gaffes during her testimony, Rachel Jeantel, 19 (shown), has sparked even more criticism of what legal experts say appears to be an overzealous bid to convict Zimmerman regardless of the evidence supporting his claims of self-defense. "

.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

I have been kind of busy.  So, I haven't closely followed the circus -- err -- trial of George Zimmerman.

But I have gotten a little tiny fraction of the way caught up and now I have to ask for the consensus view:

Does anybody still think that the State of Florida has a legitimate case at this point?

Yeah yeah.  It aint over and sometimes things can turn around.  I grant that.

But given the DEFENSE slant to the testimony of the State's own star witnesses, so far, is the burden of proof now simply insurmountable in all probability?

I ask because that's pretty much how it looks to me at this point barring something truly unexpected happening.

The proverbial fat lady is not yet warbling, but she is tuning up.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Or option three.
> 
> Florida is a fucked up racist state with really screwed up laws.
> 
> I'll go with that one.



If so, you would have to extend that to just about every state in the Union as such actions by Zimmerman would not constitute a crime under any of them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Bernie de la Rionda is doing a bang up job for the defense. I hear West may take Monday off to work on his tan.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Or option three.
> ...



You're kidding, right?

In NYC he wouldn't have even been allowed to keep a gun in his house.

He beat up his former fiancée and hit a cop.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm sure he's guilty because Trayvon is dead.  I mean, it really doesn't get any simpler than that. There's no reasonable doubt about that. Trayvon is dead and Zimmerman killed him.



A person is not guilty of a crime if the action is either justified or excused.  However, you do not care about the facts.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> In NYC he wouldn't have even been allowed to keep a gun in his house.
> 
> He beat up his former fiancée and hit a cop.



The crime of stalking has absolutely nothing to do with keeping a gun in your house.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > You're kidding, right?
> ...





You miss the point.

In New York, Zimmerman would never have been allowed to have a gun.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2013)

Well for sure, many kids these days can't make change for a dollar without a computer telling them how much to count out. . . .many kids cannot tell time from anything other than a digital watch/clock or by reading the time on their computer or cell phone. . . .so it logically follows that kids are no longer taught penmanship and how to read and write in cursive.   But the real kicker came when she said "creepy assed cracker" and "******" aren't racist terms.  It has been interesting watching the Martin family's attorney now seeming to back pedal on this trial being about 'racism'.

As for that 'cursive' letter?  The purpose was to show that she did not write the letter sent to Trayvon's mother after the shooting.  The letter described what she allegedly heard on a phone call with Trayvon just before he was shot.  Now folks, I don't care how much you hate Zimmerman, but that is an important piece of evidence introduced into the trial that the defense rightfully made an effort to impeach.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he's guilty because Trayvon is dead.  I mean, it really doesn't get any simpler than that. There's no reasonable doubt about that. Trayvon is dead and Zimmerman killed him.
> ...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You miss the point, the issue is stalking and not the ownership of a gun and you are wrong.  Zimmerman would be allowed to have a gun in NY


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



NO concusion, no hospital stay, small scratches on his head.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



No, he absolutely would not be allowed to have a gun.

New York actually does do background checking.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Well for sure, many kids these days can't make change for a dollar without a computer telling them how much to count out. . . .many kids cannot tell time from anything other than a digital watch/clock or by reading the time on their computer or cell phone. . . .so it logically follows that kids are no longer taught penmanship and how to read and write in cursive.   But the real kicker came when she said "creepy assed cracker" and "******" aren't racist terms.  It has been interesting watching the Martin family's attorney now seeming to back pedal on this trial being about 'racism'.
> 
> As for that 'cursive' letter?  The purpose was to show that she did not write the letter sent to Trayvon's mother after the shooting.  The letter described what she allegedly heard on a phone call with Trayvon just before he was shot.  Now folks, I don't care how much you hate Zimmerman, but that is an important piece of evidence introduced into the trial that the defense rightfully made an effort to impeach.



It actually is important.

It shows that Martin thought the many following him was creepy and crazy.

And he was trying to get away.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember the picture of the object on the ground that was taken by the black guy?  There was no mention of what it was, what was done with it, who it belonged to, whether it was taken in for examination, etc.  It looked like a switchblade knife to me.  I can't find any pic of it online.  Dose anyone else remember this picture?  Did the police overlook a piece of evidence showing that Trayvon was armed?
> ...



I can't find the pic online, but that could just be my not knowing how to search for it.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes he absolutely would.  And Florida has a background check as well


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have been kind of busy.  So, I haven't closely followed the circus -- err -- trial of George Zimmerman.
> 
> But I have gotten a little tiny fraction of the way caught up and now I have to ask for the consensus view:
> 
> ...



The state's witnesses have, in fact, turned out to be witnesses for the defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Having a light threatening injury is not require for there to be 'reasonable fear.'  The minute li'l Trayvon put hands on Zimmerman, Zimmerman was in reasonable fear for his life.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Try checking these:
George Zimmerman trial: 84 evidence photos | HLNtv.com


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have been kind of busy.  So, I haven't closely followed the circus -- err -- trial of George Zimmerman.
> 
> But I have gotten a little tiny fraction of the way caught up and now I have to ask for the consensus view:
> 
> ...



The media is CLEARLY disappointed.  CNN seems to think the prosecutor has an ace up his sleeve.  In my wildest imagination, I can't come up with anything that would turn this case into one that is going well for the prosecution.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well for sure, many kids these days can't make change for a dollar without a computer telling them how much to count out. . . .many kids cannot tell time from anything other than a digital watch/clock or by reading the time on their computer or cell phone. . . .so it logically follows that kids are no longer taught penmanship and how to read and write in cursive.   But the real kicker came when she said "creepy assed cracker" and "******" aren't racist terms.  It has been interesting watching the Martin family's attorney now seeming to back pedal on this trial being about 'racism'.
> ...



Having worked with belligerent, aggressive teen boys professionally and personally, I can assure you that they will always try to justify an attack by saying things like, "Did you see how that guy is looking at me??? What's his problem? I'm not putting up with that!"

"That guy looks like a child molester, I'm gonna kick his ass!"

"That guy is following me! I'll show him to follow me!"

There's no evidence that Trayvon was scared, and there's zero that he was trying to get away.

Hide, maybe, initially, because he was prowling and didn't want to be observed. Then he got a look at Zimmerman and decided to kick his ass. He'd been picking fights for some time up to that point. It was his MO to attack people who weren't expecting it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thanks.  Looks like it was the flashlight if I am looking at the correct pic.  

Interestingly Zimmerman's face does show multiple abrasions and contusions.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> True but you cannot justify acting as law enforcement when you're not.



As I never said anything different your point is not well taken.



Jeremiah said:


> You cannot justify using deadly force in response to a punch in the face.



As I never said anything different your point is not well taken.



Jeremiah said:


> Did Trayvon throw the first punch?  Probably.  So what?



The "so what" is that under that set of facts, Trayvon was the aggressor and gives Zimmerman the ability to establish self defense upon a showing that  he was in reasonable fear of death or serious bodily injury without any further evidence.  If Zimmerman threw the first punch, then Zimmerman would need to prove substantially more, such as that he could not retreat and that he had abandoned his unlawful attack.



Jeremiah said:


> It still doesn't justify Zimmerman going where he should not have gone.



Since Zimmermann had a right to go where he went and that issue is not in dispute by the prosecution, your point is not well taken.



Jeremiah said:


> It hinges on only one thing. Did he have the legal right to do what he did?



Correct



Jeremiah said:


> No.  End of story.



And that is your opinion not based upon the law or the facts or the law.... at least up to this point in the trial and in my opinion.  End of story.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



What they are trying to imply is that Zimmerman had a major mental illness because he was on Temazepam and Adderall.  Neither of those are for mood or psychosis.  Temazpam is a mild sleep aid, and Adderall is given to many children and adults to help them concentrate.  Neither insomnia or ADD is a major mental illness.  If they were, Zimmerman could have used the insanity defense.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


 Is that the word "broken" connected by a line to his nose?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My guess is that they are basing it on a supposed disqualification based upon an expired civil restraining order... but you never can tell.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 29, 2013)

the defense had two good days. they should thank the prosecution's Witnesses

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Then he acted in the nick of time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



The PA testified than only an x-ray could verify that.  And she said he told her he didn't have insurance good enough to be able to get one.  At the time, it didn't look like there would be charges because when you shoot somebody that needs to be shot they don't charge you.  Too bad he didn't follow through.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well for sure, many kids these days can't make change for a dollar without a computer telling them how much to count out. . . .many kids cannot tell time from anything other than a digital watch/clock or by reading the time on their computer or cell phone. . . .so it logically follows that kids are no longer taught penmanship and how to read and write in cursive.   But the real kicker came when she said "creepy assed cracker" and "******" aren't racist terms.  It has been interesting watching the Martin family's attorney now seeming to back pedal on this trial being about 'racism'.
> ...



And it is just as easy to conclude that had a younger, more athletic Martin wanted to get away in an apartment complex on a dark night in the rain, he would have easily gotten away.   I wasn't there.  Neither were you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Kicking back watching Ernie single handedly slay every idiot post in the thread.
> ...



Man, that's a lot of credit to give her.  I thought she was a welfare queen.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have been kind of busy. So, I haven't closely followed the circus -- err -- trial of George Zimmerman.
> 
> But I have gotten a little tiny fraction of the way caught up and now I have to ask for the consensus view:
> 
> ...


* Does anybody still think that the State of Florida has a legitimate case at this point?*

I'm having great difficulties with wondering why a guy who got punched hard enough to get a broken nose and was getting his head slammed into the pavement repeatedly would think for a millisecond he was going to get out of the fracas alive and used lethal force to protect himself.

I think the court system in Florida is somehow under duress from Sharpton's attack on Zimmerman and claims that it was murder rather than self-defense. Sharpton has a clear and present history of taking an incident and creating it into a "damn white people" event. In that way, I'm coming to think of him and all he represents as false prophets who are leading blacks around by the nose to inflict as much pain and expense on other Americans as they can, creating racism far and away more like the KKK than the victims he claims his people are.

He and President Obama are claiming blacks are their only children, their only cause, and damn all others, including some blacks, as desired, since Zimmerman is half German, three eighths Hispanic, and 1/8 black.

The law should be colorblind. It should not incarcerate victims of foul play in which they used a gun to defend their life. That is called self-defense, and the courts have turned a deaf ear on honesty and equality, going along with conviction in the press by liars like Al Sharpton.

He tried to turn Twanna Brawley's experience of getting raped by blacks into a poster child for rape by whites, which of course was disproven. Sharpton also tried to get the courts to procure life sentences for Duke University students who hired a woman to perform for a party, and she falsely charged them with rape when she had sex with a series of men who were not one of them a Duke University Lacrosse team player. Not one. Her "report" showed sperm that were not consistent with the DNA of any Lacrosse player, and they tested the entire team.

Sharpton is always around to falsely accuse somebody he thinks has a white name or Hispanic, and blames innocent men for wrongdoing.

I hate what the State of Floriduh is doing this time.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jun 29, 2013)

What a dumb, ebonic speaking waste of carbon atoms.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I have been kind of busy. So, I haven't closely followed the circus -- err -- trial of George Zimmerman.
> ...



The state had no case and knew it.  That is why the did not initially charge Zimmerman. Obama should have stayed out of it.  He is Zimmerman's president too. 

I read several years ago that the blacks are fearful that the Hispanics will be made 'honorary whites' and screw up the numbers, causing blacks to be unable to reach the numbers they want and need to influence policy in this country.  And no, I don't have a link, it was before the internet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And here I was thinking Snookie was a he. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Check this out:
Are Black Folks REALLY a Minority? | Clutch Magazine


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Castilian Hispanics are Caucasian. And the precinct chairmen show their voting numbers to have leaned to the left in voting, just like the African-American voting did. If they keep pushing, they are going to divide the nation along racial line, which will result in something they may not appreciate in the long run if the people Obama calls his enemies become alienated politically and polarized into a corner by being snubbed by the IRS and their social security contributions that have been pigged out on by politicians.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



No that says "black short" (hair) and "brown" (eyes)

Wonder why they sent him to Volusia ME, I didn't notice that before.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

I always yak yak and then answer my own questions.  Annoying habit.  I remember this now because Seminole contracts to Orange for lab and that's where the tox went

>>>Volusia County has an unexpected connection to the George Zimmerman trial getting under way in Sanford this week. 

Because Seminole County contracts with the Volusia County Medical Examiner's Office to perform autopsies, shooting victim Trayvon Martin was autopsied by the office of Volusia County Medical Examiner Marie Hermann.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Agreed.  I have said for years that the Southern American diet was influenced by the slaves.  Well,  it is being influenced by Hispanics as well.  Evidenced by my lunch of Knotts jalapeno pimento cheese.  

I think Mexican Hispanics are indigenous Americans.  (Indians) 

Mexican Hispanics definitely have a work ethic and do really good work.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


 Thank you, testarosa. I stand corrected. However, his post-event photograph his lawyers presented sure looks like his nose got a little rearranged in the fracas among other things:


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I believe he has most of the requisite equipment other than the balls.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Speaking of Snookie!  



> Self-administering oral sex is not my cup of tea, but you have to hand it to him for his ruthless determination to enjoy himself.
> 
> &#8213; Justin Halpern, Sh*t My Dad Says


----------



## Meister (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


You miss the point.

This issue wasn't in New York.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


 Yes, indeed. My state's history shows they were valuable allies in defeating Santa Ana at San Jacinto, however. The people of Texas were united against Mexico at the time. Somehow, that got overlooked in the dustbin of history. The Mexicans of Texas were very Texican against bloody Santa Ana and his quest for absolute authority by the genocidal decimation of Americans who migrated to Texas from other countries in Europe than Spain. They became caring neighbors with residents of the state long before Santa Ana put his "war bonnet" on, which was not a bonnet at all, but regalia based on spies who knew the Texicans were tempted to ally themselves with the United States. He underestimated the anger he was causing his fellow countrymen of Texas into joining with their neighbors in defeating him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Possibly.  I know these people on here who want him lynched will stop at nothing to smear him.  If the prosecution has a case, I haven't seen hide nor hair of it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



That drawing is Martin at autopsy, not Zimmerman. It's unlikely that the ME would have examined Zimmerman and the drawing shows a wound on the chest marked "soot"


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 Thanks for the correction, Ernie, I plead the "It's Saturday" excuse, which means, loosely, "Yes, sir, no excuses, sir."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

Soot only gets deposited on the surface of the area which has been shot when the muzzle is close to the surface at the time of the shot.

That it left soot despite the clothing indicates that the muzzle was in close contact with Trayvon Martin at the moment the gun was fired.

The physical evidence is thus far more consistent with George Zimmerman's account than anything the State seems (possibly?) to be claiming.  It is not even clear WHAT the State is claiming.  Their witnesses sound like defense witnesses.

That's one remarkable prosecution.


----------



## PaulieGirl (Jun 29, 2013)

I wonder if the abrasion to TM's left ring finger means that he perhaps did punch GZ in the nose. Was TM left-handed?


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

you guys better leave jake alone or he will *suit* you


----------



## Tink (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > he's not in an oversized jacket here http://a.abcnews.com/images/US/abc_george_zimmerman_2_dm_120621_wg.jpg
> ...



He was exercising with MMA 3 times a week.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr. Martin was followed by Mr. Zimmerman to a residence where he was staying. Mr. Martin went inside the residence. No threat - no harassment - no fight.

Mr. Martin then came out of the house and apparently attacked Mr. Zimmerman. When Mr. Zimmerman was on his back being struck multiple times and apparently in fear for his life, he pulled a legally carried weapon and fired - ending the attack. 

That is self defense. 

There are two events here; the first was when Mr. Zimmerman followed Mr. Martin to the residence that ended the first event - no confrontation - no laws broken - no issue.

The second event began when Mr. Martin left the residence and confronted Mr. Zimmerman. At this time Mr. Zimmerman was not the aggressor. The aggressor was Mr. Martin. The victim, Mr. Zimmerman, was attacked and beaten. When there was no other way to defend his life, he pulled his legally carried gun and ended the attack.

How is that anything but self defense?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2013)

On track, my opinion is that the prosecution has do to something today to counter a bad week, to leave something of positive worth in the juror members' minds for the weekend.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



That's why some pollsters have brought back the "one drop rule" to skewer statistics.

But that's for another thread.  Glad to hit that one day. I have a lot of info on the one drop.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



I understood the PA to say it was after the incident.  If he had been skilled in that then li'l Trayvon couldn't have pinned him down the way he did.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulieGirl said:


> I wonder if the abrasion to TM's left ring finger means that he perhaps did punch GZ in the nose. Was TM left-handed?



According to Goode li'l Trayvon was using both hands when he had Zimmerman pinned down sitting on him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



It was when he told her he couldn't sleep during his 2011 establish appointment.

This whole topic is irrelevant.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

It IS remarkable that a MASSIVE GIANT like George Zimmerman, being a FULLY GROWN MAN, even "needed" a gun to fend off the tiny, weak, helpless, totally innocent, unassuming, non-confrontational 12 year old scrawny child.


----------



## kathyholliman (Jun 29, 2013)

I want to point out two things:  In a news clip being played OVER and OVER again, Zimmerman is showing "someone" how he is REACHING for his phone after first confronting Travon, which is exactly where his gun just happened to be!!!  You think Travon couldn't see the gun stuck on his belt when Zimmerman was REACHING for his phone (yea, right) on the exact same side????????????  I guess it takes a white female to figure that one out!!

No. 2.  The witness yesterday, which everyone is raving about "Good" or Goude, whatever, FIRST SAYS he only saw the LAST 8 to 10 seconds of the fight - that it was really fast.  Search the newsclips and you will find Zimmerman stating OVER and OVER again that while he was REACHING for his phone (yea, right) that Travon punched him in the face, straddled him, and began to beat the S__t out of him slamming his head on the sidewalk and punching him 25 to 30 times in the face, right????  Anybody dispute that???  Well, playback the witness's testimony from yesterday.  Good said very EXPLICITLY that when he FIRST SAW THE TWO PEOPLE, they were BOTH in PRONE position on the ground.  That means FLAT on the ground.  Go back and review his testimony.  The defense attorney even tried to get him to say that the person on top always had his knees on the ground and the witness told him NO, at first, they were both PRONE to the ground.  So why, if the fight took 1.5 to 2 minutes, in the last 6 or 8 seconds of someone's life, isn't it okay for him to finally get on his knees WHILE STILL TRYING TO DEFEND HIMSELF FROM THE MANIAC WITH THE GUN before he gets fatally shot.  That does not mean he was the aggressor.  It just means he was finally able to get on his knees from a PRONE position.  Look up the word "prone" in the dictionary.  It means flat on the ground.  You really think Zimmerman couldn't have hit his own head on the concrete during a fist fight while they were rolling around???  And why didn't Zimmerman shoot in the air, shoot Travon in the arm, shoot Travon in the leg, shoot Travon in the groin area.  WHY did he have to shoot him in the heart???????????????????????????????


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

kathyholliman said:


> I want to point out two things:  In a news clip being played OVER and OVER again, Zimmerman is showing "someone" how he is *REACHING for his phone after first confronting Travon, which is exactly where his gun just happened to be!!!*  You think Travon couldn't see the gun stuck on his belt when Zimmerman was REACHING for his phone (yea, right) on the exact same side????????????  I guess it takes a white female to figure that one out!!
> 
> No. 2.  The witness yesterday, which everyone is raving about "Good" or Goude, whatever, FIRST SAYS he only saw the LAST 8 to 10 seconds of the fight - that it was really fast.  Search the newsclips and you will find Zimmerman stating OVER and OVER again that while he was REACHING for his phone (yea, right) that Travon punched him in the face, straddled him, and began to beat the S__t out of him slamming his head on the sidewalk and punching him 25 to 30 times in the face, right????  Anybody dispute that???  Well, playback the witness's testimony from yesterday.  Good said very EXPLICITLY that when he FIRST SAW THE TWO PEOPLE, they were BOTH in PRONE position on the ground.  That means FLAT on the ground.  Go back and review his testimony.  The defense attorney even tried to get him to say that the person on top always had his knees on the ground and the witness told him NO, at first, they were both PRONE to the ground.  So why, if the fight took 1.5 to 2 minutes, in the last 6 or 8 seconds of someone's life, isn't it okay for him to finally get on his knees WHILE STILL TRYING TO DEFEND HIMSELF FROM THE MANIAC WITH THE GUN before he gets fatally shot.  That does not mean he was the aggressor.  It just means he was finally able to get on his knees from a PRONE position.  Look up the word "prone" in the dictionary.  It means flat on the ground.  You really think Zimmerman couldn't have hit his own head on the concrete during a fist fight while they were rolling around???  And why didn't Zimmerman shoot in the air, shoot Travon in the arm, shoot Travon in the leg, shoot Travon in the groin area.  WHY did he have to shoot him in the heart???????????????????????????????



Two physical objects cannot occupy the same space at the same time.  Get some help with basic physics.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



In order to control his insomnia.


----------



## kathyholliman (Jun 29, 2013)

I did not say the phone and gun were in the same spot.  I said exactly what Zimmerman said which is,  "I was REACHING for my phone" and he shows HOW he was reaching for it which was moving his jacket back to find it b/c he said he couldn't remember which pocket he put it in.  He also shows the exact same MOTION when he showed the officer where he had the gun.  Review the clip not physics.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

kathyholliman said:


> I want to point out two things:  In a news clip being played OVER and OVER again, Zimmerman is showing "someone" how he is REACHING for his phone after first confronting Travon, which is exactly where his gun just happened to be!!!  You think Travon couldn't see the gun stuck on his belt when Zimmerman was REACHING for his phone (yea, right) on the exact same side????????????  I guess it takes a white female to figure that one out!!
> 
> No. 2.  The witness yesterday, which everyone is raving about "Good" or Goude, whatever, FIRST SAYS he only saw the LAST 8 to 10 seconds of the fight - that it was really fast.  Search the newsclips and you will find Zimmerman stating OVER and OVER again that while he was REACHING for his phone (yea, right) that Travon punched him in the face, straddled him, and began to beat the S__t out of him slamming his head on the sidewalk and punching him 25 to 30 times in the face, right????  Anybody dispute that???  Well, playback the witness's testimony from yesterday.  Good said very EXPLICITLY that when he FIRST SAW THE TWO PEOPLE, they were BOTH in PRONE position on the ground.  That means FLAT on the ground.  Go back and review his testimony.  The defense attorney even tried to get him to say that the person on top always had his knees on the ground and the witness told him NO, at first, they were both PRONE to the ground.  So why, if the fight took 1.5 to 2 minutes, in the last 6 or 8 seconds of someone's life, isn't it okay for him to finally get on his knees WHILE STILL TRYING TO DEFEND HIMSELF FROM THE MANIAC WITH THE GUN before he gets fatally shot.  That does not mean he was the aggressor.  It just means he was finally able to get on his knees from a PRONE position.  Look up the word "prone" in the dictionary.  It means flat on the ground.  You really think Zimmerman couldn't have hit his own head on the concrete during a fist fight while they were rolling around???  And why didn't Zimmerman shoot in the air, shoot Travon in the arm, shoot Travon in the leg, shoot Travon in the groin area.  WHY did he have to shoot him in the heart???????????????????????????????



You have a preconceived notion of what you think should happen. Confronted by testimony and evidence supporting Zimmerman's account, you imagine alternate scenarios to support your position. 
Very dishonest, if you ask me.

He shot where he could. Let's suppose you have someone on top of you, straddling your body What happens if you shoot him in the leg and you miss his femur? I'll answer because it's obvious you have no clue what bullets do.

The bullet would pass through Trayvon's leg and enter his.  The same for the groin area. It is common sense not to aim at yourself when trying to incapacitate someone else.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



He was also studying self defense.

I suppose that was for his ADD.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

kathyholliman said:


> I did not say the phone and gun were in the same spot.  I said exactly what Zimmerman said which is,  "I was REACHING for my phone" and he shows HOW he was reaching for it which was moving his jacket back to find it b/c he said he couldn't remember which pocket he put it in.  He also shows the exact same MOTION when he showed the officer where he had the gun.  Review the clip not physics.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



And Martin was studying graffiti, cannabis and jewelry theft. So what?


----------



## kathyholliman (Jun 29, 2013)

What is it in the English language that you do not understand about the word "prone"??

I'll help you out there.  According to Webster the definition is as follows:  prone:  lying flat or prostrate.  Are you familiar with Webster?? 

Get it?  The witness yesterday said they were BOTH in a prone position; i.e., meaning lying flat.  So what if Travon was finally able to get up on his knees in the last 6 seconds of his life?  Does that make him the aggressor or just someone trying to get the heck away from a maniac with a gun?  Fists are no match for a loaded 9mm with the safety off!!  the witness also TESTIFIED UNDER OATH that he NEVER saw Travon smash Zimmerman's head on the concrete.  You just automatically believe Zimmerman, right?  Have you ever been in a fight?  Do you not think it is possible that in a fist fight Zimmerman couldn't have hit his own head on the concrete in the scuffle?  Of course not, right?  You're a Mister Know It All.  

Let's not forget that Zimmerman FORGOT to add that little bit of information to the police -  that they were both in prone position.  He has ALWAYS maintained that Travon was on top - the whole time.  I guess little "white or Hispanic" lies don't count to you, huh??

I am very familiar with guns.  He could have shot in the air.  He shot to kill and so he did!!  You're pathetic..........................


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So nothing.

He was murdered, in cold blood, by George Zimmerman. Who was on the hunt that night.

Hopefully Florida gets this right. If not? The Feds will.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 29, 2013)

Say if the NSA is and has been collecting phone calls can't they search up Martin's phone call and do some analysis?  Maybe they have and the results are not welcomed..

Whaddya think?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

kathyholliman said:


> What is it in the English language that you do not understand about the word "prone"??
> 
> I'll help you out there.  According to Webster the definition is as follows:  prone:  lying flat or prostrate.  Are you familiar with Webster??
> 
> ...



The part of that is there was a bullet in the chamber.

Zimmerman was ready to kill someone that night.

And he did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ever watch MMA?  the ground position is sometimes used to tire your opponent before you attack just a coincidence i suppose....


----------



## Sallow (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



There's no forensic evidence about his nose. And the blood is sort of odd. It doesn't appear to be coming from his nostrils.

Something else is odd about this as well.

Zimmerman said in a statement that Trayvon had covered his mouth and nose. That, would have probably smeared blood all over his face.

See any smears?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Please, Meister.  He is guilty of stalking the kid,
> ...



Although he did stalk Trayvon, the 911 guy had to tell him to stop.  He said ok but he obviously forgot what he was told to do because he showed up behind Trayvon once again.  That is stalking.  You can't prove self defence if you never stopped stalking the kid.

Leagle Eagle..


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, George Zimmerman is innocent until proven guilty - so for now he is innocent of the crime of murder.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

kathyholliman said:


> What is it in the English language that you do not understand about the word "prone"??
> 
> I'll help you out there.  According to Webster the definition is as follows:  prone:  lying flat or prostrate.  Are you familiar with Webster??
> 
> ...



I'M Pathetic???? He shot to save his fucking life!

As far as head vs. pavement, I'd thing that as the punches rained down on Mr. Zimmerman, he was trying to get up. Logically, his head would be off of the pavement and subsequent blows would have caused it to hit the pavement, unless, of course you completely ignore the laws of inertia.
I've had it with you dishonest Liberals and your preconceived notions of how this trial "should" end.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Nope, the physician's assistant who treated him in August and Sept.  They wouldn't allow several items that were in the medical report..  Wonder why not?

He was having dizzy spells to the point where he had to stop and hold onto something or he would fall.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The Star witness for the Prosecution said Martin was in front of his house when she first talked to him. Yet he was killed where? The only way to get him where he died is if Zimmerman carried him there or martin went back. So much for stalking claim.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There is no evidence to support a conviction for murder 2. If the Feds try an end run around the State of Florida, this will end in the SCOTUS and a unprecedented GOP sweep in the mid terms.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2013)

I take Geodon and celexa. I still have the legal right to own firearms and buy more. Once again the process for denying the right requires a JUDGE to adjudicate the person incompetent or a threat.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Not true.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


If the jury has your logical and legal skills, Zimmerman's a goner. Given the intellect of my publicly-educated compatriots, it is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



So now white people can't study self defense.  Do you know how fucking stupid you look posting this shit.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Although he did stalk Trayvon, the 911 guy had to tell him to stop.  He said ok but he obviously forgot what he was told to do because he showed up behind Trayvon once again.  That is stalking.



Totally false.  Stalking is a crime.  What Zimmerman did was not sufficient to constitute stalking under Florida law.  If it was, the Prosecutor would have charged it.  If it was, and pursuant to Florida law, he would be charged with 1st degree murder not 2d degree murder.

This means there are two possibilities:

1.) You are a legal wizard with knowledge and expertise far beyond the capacity of the special prosecutor and the prosecution should hire you as chief legal advisor and consultant in this case;

2.)  You do not have a clue. 

I think I will choose the 2nd option.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kathyholliman said:
> 
> 
> > What is it in the English language that you do not understand about the word "prone"??
> ...



What good is a gun with no bullet in the chamber? I carry cocked and locked. The gun is safe until I unholster and depress the grip safety.

I more commonly carry a revolver. I never carry it with the hammer down on an empty chamber. That practice is outdated with transfer bar technology. A modern revolver simply will not discharge until the trigger is pulled.

We know you and your new friend know shit about firearms, but you are amusing to watch flail about.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the medical professional covered that in testimony on Friday 

the blood would have been swallowed and ran into his sinus cavity 

and possibly caused stress to his breathing after all 

zimmerman was on his back and gravity would have taken over 

the blood you see in the picture 

is what came out after the event was over


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kathyholliman said:
> 
> 
> > What is it in the English language that you do not understand about the word "prone"??
> ...



Um it's a semi auto the next bullet chambers that's why it's called that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Although he did stalk Trayvon, the 911 guy had to tell him to stop.  He said ok but he obviously forgot what he was told to do because he showed up behind Trayvon once again.  That is stalking.
> ...



the states star ear witness deedee says martin made it home and went back


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kathyholliman said:
> ...



You can always tell by the dilation of Swallow's asshole that he is going to shit pretty soon!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Or that his head is about to reemerge...


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I've never seen it do that!  Wow!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kathyholliman said:
> ...



I have a berreta without one in the chamber and safety on but I practice a lot. I'm one dog bark from slide and safety.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

That there is some funny shit, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> That there is some funny shit, Sunshine!



It's one of those days.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> Well, George Zimmerman is innocent until proven guilty - so for now he is innocent of the crime of murder.



actually, you are *presumed* innocent, not that you are actually innocent


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

post made at 11:57 am, June 29, 2013, Saturday



JakeStarkey said:


> On track, my opinion is that the prosecution has do to something* today* to counter a bad week, to leave something of positive worth in the juror members' minds for the weekend.





"today" is saturday retard....they do not have court on saturday


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

I used up all my Ernie reps today.  Everyone give their spares to him. It's an Ernie kind of day.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You should read the testimony again.  Why wouldn't the defense make more of a deal about that if they think that is what happened?  It has hardly been mentioned.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Cross examination of Rachel Jeantel by Don West:





> West: "At that point he decided to approach this man and say why you following me, when he could have just run home.
> 
> Rachel Jeantel: He was already by his house.  He told me.
> 
> ...



Key Zimmerman Witness Tells Defense: ?That?s Real Retarded, Sir? « CBS Tampa

Now the question is why do you need to lie about it?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't hand out reps like that. I want to rep when someone says something so awesome, so right on, so on cue with my own thoughts, their reward is a pos rep. I only neg rep when all the above is opposite.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Consider yourself laying on your back getting the shit kicked out of you. How are you going to rack a shell into the chamber? You'll have maybe a 1/2 second after your assailant sees the weapon to react.
Cops carry 1911's cocked and locked. I carry an auto with a round chambered so I can use it with one hand. My 629 is carried fully loaded but uncocked. It is a double action so I can cock and fire without having to get my thumb to the hammer.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie says some really great stuff and I rep him often. But I am not going to "hand out spare reps" as suggested. They must be earned.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You're getting mixed up here.  Maybe you should just listen for awhile. _ Leagleeagle_


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't hand out reps like that. I want to rep when someone says something so awesome, so right on, so on cue with my own thoughts, their reward is a pos rep. I only neg rep when all the above is opposite.



Go back a few pages and take your pick of awesome ernie posts.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 29, 2013)

Anywho...sorry for the off topic.

I am taking a break from any trial stuff today. Y'all carry on and sorry again for derailing.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Although he did stalk Trayvon, the 911 guy had to tell him to stop.  He said ok but he obviously forgot what he was told to do because he showed up behind Trayvon once again.  That is stalking.
> ...



I've posted several times that stalking is a repeated following.  Not just a one time walking behind someone.  Good luck getting through their thick skulls.  I'm with you on 2nd option, there.  And IOU rep when I can give it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Yurt said:


> post made at 11:57 am, June 29, 2013, Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too late 

court went into recess for the weekend right after this high water mark for the defense 

omara :Medically speaking, would you say that whatever he did to stop the attack allowed him to survive it? 

Folgate: It could have, yes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



The defense has not put on their evidence yet.  It just seems so because  the prosecution's witnesses have validated Zimmerman's account.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 29, 2013)

justoffal said:


> Say if the NSA is and has been collecting phone calls can't they search up Martin's phone call and do some analysis?  Maybe they have and the results are not welcomed..
> 
> Whaddya think?



Wtf?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't hand out reps like that. I want to rep when someone says something so awesome, so right on, so on cue with my own thoughts, their reward is a pos rep. I only neg rep when all the above is opposite.



I loves you too, Gracie.

Incoming!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Gracie said:


> I don't hand out reps like that. I want to rep when someone says something so awesome, so right on, so on cue with my own thoughts, their reward is a pos rep. I only neg rep when all the above is opposite.


I've been neg'd twice by both Earnie and Sunshine.  They can't discuss anything with anyone that is not giving them a reach around. 

So far, IMO, the evidence points to GZ being guilty of involuntary manslaughter while defending himself from the beating TM was giving him.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The part of that is there was a bullet in the chamber.




Totally irrelevant.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hand out reps like that. I want to rep when someone says something so awesome, so right on, so on cue with my own thoughts, their reward is a pos rep. I only neg rep when all the above is opposite.
> ...



It's OK, TR. I get plenty of rep without an advocate. I do appreciate the effort, though.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kathyholliman said:
> 
> 
> > What is it in the English language that you do not understand about the word "prone"??
> ...



bullshit

using your logic, every police officer carry a loaded firearm is "ready to kill someone"

why are you so stupid?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The Feds cleared him last year after their investigation.  They aren't going to do anything. 

You have absolutely no idea what's going on and are just making shit up right and left aren't you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



but mostly left 

--LOL


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ayup he might have gotten a fat lip too just before the cops showed up 2min later, or maybe a third scratch.. oh the horror.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You're getting mixed up here.  Maybe you should just listen for awhile. _ Leagleeagle_



Obviously I am not the one who is confused.  You are the one who believes they are smarter than the special prosecutor and can prove Zimmerman was guilty of stalking.  Perhaps you should contact Angela Corey and explain to her how she messed up?  Maybe they can still amend the charging instrument to include "stalking".  You can drop her a line at:



> Courthouse Annex
> 220 East Bay Street
> Jacksonville, Florida, 32202



I am sure she will be so impressed with your credentials as legal wiz extraordinaire on the US Message Boards that she will hire you at once.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't "discuss". You make shit up. THAT is what gets you negged. (That and the fact that I detest anyone who misspells my name.) 
There is no evidence presented so far to point to anything but self defense.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > post made at 11:57 am, June 29, 2013, Saturday
> ...



zimmerman thoughts:

_why did i even bother hiring a defense team, i could have just represented myself and allowed the DA to defend me_


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You're on to Sallow's modus operandi already. He simply makes up "facts" to support his warped perspective. When he gets called out, he goes all wolf shit on you and tries to intimidate. It stopped working on me a long time ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2013)

Yurt said:


> post made at 11:57 am, June 29, 2013, Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prosecution had a bad week.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting mixed up here.  Maybe you should just listen for awhile. _ Leagleeagle_
> ...



the way the state has been presenting its case 

it couldnt hurt 

that much is certain

--LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Or a broken jaw, a subdural hemotoma or a fractured skull.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I take Geodon and celexa. I still have the legal right to own firearms and buy more. Once again the process for denying the right requires a JUDGE to adjudicate the person incompetent or a threat.



This explains much.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If I called him on everything he said that was bullshit I wouldn't have time to do anything else.  I use the ignore method of reading whenever I see the teeth.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION][/MENTION]
> ...



Heh..

Florida law establishes two types of manslaughter: voluntary and involuntary. While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require an intent to kill or even an intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death. 

To establish involuntary manslaughter, the prosecutor must show that the defendant acted with "culpable negligence." Florida statutes define culpable negligence as a disregard for human life while engaging in wanton or reckless behavior.  The state may be able to prove involuntary manslaughter by showing the defendant's recklessness or lack of care when handling a dangerous instrument or weapon, or while engaging in a range of other activities that could lead to death if performed recklessly. - See more at: 

- See more at: Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw

IOW... if the state can prove GZ chased after TM while GZ was armed they can argue that was reckless behavior.  You'd have a hard time convincing me an armed wannabe chasing after TM in the rain in the dark was not reckless.  He killed the kid, his behavior was not typical of the prior behavior, and was not typical of the behavior he was told to follow, ... self defense or not he killed the kid.

Florida state laws also establish involuntary manslaughter if the prosecutor shows that the defendant used excessive force during self-defense or the defense of another person. 

Hard to argue against shooting a kid in the chest as "excessive" as compared to a bloody nose.

What's next my wife slapped me so I killed her?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I take Geodon and celexa. I still have the legal right to own firearms and buy more. Once again the process for denying the right requires a JUDGE to adjudicate the person incompetent or a threat.







JoeB131 said:


> This explains much.





Not to someone like you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Confirmed the PA expert witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Too bad the state is already busy not proving a damn thing.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting mixed up here.  Maybe you should just listen for awhile. _ Leagleeagle_
> ...



You dummies are the ones saying the first time Rachel Jeantel talked to Treyvon was after he was being followed by Zimmerman and he was in front of his house.  In reality she and he texted each other 200 times that day, she even talked to him on the way to the 711 and most of the way back.

He didn't say he was in front of his house, he said he was close.

But you continue to believe you are a leagle eagle..  I'm sure all your buddies will believe that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Geodon is for bipolar disorder, and celexa is for severe depression.  Given some of his posts, I'm not surprised the man has issues.  

Why anyone thinks someone like that should be able to get a gun is the crazy part.  

Now, frankly before anyone thinks "You just don't understand", I've had some really bad stuff happen in my life, too.  But I've held it together without chemical aid, thanks.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Objection, speculation, the poster is making shit up.  Neg yourself Ernie.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Um.  He's referring to the PA's testimony yesterday.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

I give up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Or they are playing rope-a-dope.  What I read, is that the lesser crime of involuntary man-slaughter is incorporated by default when the higher crime of 2nd degree murder is being tried. Thus .. perhaps they are letting the defense win 2nd degree murder so they can get what they wanted in the first place... involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You have shown your ignorance.  Geodon is not 'for bipolar disorder.'  In psychiatry we don't treat a disease.  We treat symptoms.  Geodon is used to treat symptoms, including adjunct therapy for depression, and psychosis.  It can be used for other mood symptoms like mood swings if they aren't too bad.    

And next time you decide to quote someone you might try not altering the post.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sigh.. either way it's speculation.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



How do you think changing tactics and their story in the middle of trial is going to come off to the jury?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I've been in plenty of fights and never needed a gunb to defend myself.  Only cowards do that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They don't have to change tactics.  They can present the case and arguments for 2nd degree murder.  I believe the way this works is the judge will inform the jury they must decide on 2nd degree or not and if not they can also decide on voluntary or involuntary manslaughter based on the facts presented.  I don't think the state gives a poo how they come off to the jury.  The idea is to get to the truth.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The important things have already been proven.  TM was unarmed and Z capped him.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Experts are allowed to speculate (is there an echo in here) and that's why she did.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



None of which he had.

I noticed that the photo taken of Z after  the fight of the back of his head that the injuries to his head were so slight that the blood had clotted in a short period of time.

If you examine the photo the blood is stopped before it even reaches his upper back.

Fucking hypochondriacs.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah?  Then why were the experts on voice analysis not allowed to provide any testimony let alone speculate?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yeah and btw, the witness was not an expert in the legal sense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well, now look who is the dummy.  He didn't say he was close to his house.  He said he was close to his father's fiancée's house.  

Rachel Jeantel, Trayvon Martin Friend: Teen Was Trying To Escape George Zimmerman

I would think you would be reading HuffPo a little closer than that.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




There is a difference between speculation and a logical conclusion.

That Zimmerman initiated the confrontation is speculation.

That receiving repetitive blows to the head could cause the aforementioned injuries is a logical conclusion.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



OMG

Really?  Do I have to explain this trial to you?

Because the state voice experts method was bullshit  - read the Judge's ruling for a full explanation - she went into detail about it.

The PA was actually not an expert, she was a prosecution witness.  The prosecution wanted to bring out all of Z's past medical history and after a very long sidebar going through line by line, the judge said they can't do that.  HIPPA and relevance and all ya know.  However, she ended up testifying as a medical expert because the prosecution opened the door and the defense stepped through and asked her opinion on what could happen with those types of head injuries, etc.

Do I have to keep typing?  Can you go watch the testimony and read the motion and ruling on the voice expert.

My fingers are getting tired explaining what's going on in the trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Please take over


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Absolutely no evidence that would support involuntary manslaughter. NONE
Following a suspicious character is not wanton disregard. Deadly force is justified if one has a reasonable fear for live of bodily harm.
No you don't get to shoot your wife for slapping you, but if she has you on the ground and is beating the crap out of you, you have the right to end the confrontation. There is NOTHING to suggest that Zimmerman acted unreasonably except for your emotional instability.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



So could a bullet in TM's young healthy heart.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Over ruled. Prosecution opened the door to speculation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You are a quick study.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Proof of Zimmerman's head injury show that he was not seriously injured.

If you will notice the blood clotted very quickly.  None of the blood even reached his neck or clothes.

Newly Released Photos Taken Night Of Trayvon Shooting Show Zimmerman?s Head Injuries | Mediaite


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Plus,  after reading the testimony from the Voice Analysis Motion Hearing...the so called "expert witness's" methods were debunked by his peers and were not reproducible.

That was why his testimony was ruled inadmissible.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Gunbs are ineffective for self defense. I have won most fights I've been in, but I've lost a few. I've never been involved in one while armed. Had I been armed, and was in reasonable fear of my life, you bet your ass I would shoot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He was a 70,000 dollar, selling software, voice quack.

That has nothing to do with the PA testifying.

I'm not even sure how we got here.  LOL

This is something like 2+2=7


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2013)

Yurt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



If GZ did not or could not communicate (b) after initiating the conflict and if TM still believed that GZ was trying to get to a position where he could turn and shoot, then, yes, GZ can be convicted.  No doubt about it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I can't be party to this argument I weigh about 118, you're getting shot right out of the gate.  lol


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Emotion based appeals only sway the weak minded.


Sway me with facts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And that GZ acted in self defense. John Good established that damned convincingly.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




He did not say he was close, the testimony was: 



> Rachel Jeantel: &#8220;He was already by his house. He told me.&#8221;



Being "by" something is being adjacent to same... not "close".  Otherwise, the expression &#8220;close by&#8221; would be redundant. Further, in the context of the testimony, it is clear she meant adjacent and not 70 to 100 yards away.. We know this because the question asked which brought the above response was this



> West: "At that point he decided to approach this man and say &#8216;why you following me,&#8221; when he could have &#8220;just run home.&#8221;



Now if he was 70 to 100 yards away then she would need to explain why Martin did not run home.. instead she deflected that question by suggesting he did not need to do that because he was already by his home.

Why do you need to lie and misrepresent the facts of this case Sarah?  Is your position so weak that you need to resort to falsehoods and hyperbole?

Did You contact Corey about how she messed up on the stalking bit yet?  I bet she would love to hear from you..

PS it is spelled "legal", not "leagle".  Did you go to the same high school as Rachel?

PPS, you are not too good at this, huh?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



So you admit to being a coward by using a gunb on an unarmed juvenile


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Wish I could rep you again...that candor made me LOL.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



BS, it's easy to convince someone with your bias,  though.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



If I was in fear for my life...absolutely.

Wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What a wimp.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



She missed that edition of HuffPo.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...





So,  I should let them kill me?

Just because they are unarmed?

That may be the dumbest argument I have ever seen presented.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What a stupid racist asshole.




> &#8220;Life is fucking long, especially if you're stupid.&#8221;
> &#8213; Justin Halpern, I Suck at Girls


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


TM could have avoided the bullet in his heart. He did not need to confront GZ. He could have simply gone inside to get out of the rain. Or are you saying he didn't know to come in out of the rain?
He wanted to be the tough ghetto gangster and beat on a white dude. It turned out poorly for him.


----------



## asterism (Jun 29, 2013)

Tink said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Tink said:
> ...



Which means he was trying to get in shape, not that he was actually in shape.

Head to a gym and see for yourself.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



This is me agreeing with Ernie and screwing up the quote thing:

I'm going to repeat myself again for those who either aren't watching the trial or can't see the forest through the "dead body, bullet heart" trees.

Yesterday's testimony solidified
a) Z was on the bottom
b) Z was the one yelling for help

That, established during the PROSECUTION'S CASE with PROSECUTION WITNESSES. 

The defense hasn't even started their turn yet.

And I'm telling ya.... they've got the goods.  You ain't seen nothing yet crackah asses.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Kill you?  Paranoia will destroy ya.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Tink said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo irrelevant.

I mean the whole in shape / weight / MMA class conversation.

It's a total <facepalm>


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Why not go read up on the case and then try and talk about it.  You just aren't making much sense here.  

Maybe I will talk to you about it when you can figure out what is actually going on.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



That does not prove diddly squat.  That means that someone can come up to you, hollar help, then shoot you and get away with it.

It is irrelevant who said help.  They were both fighting.  One was armed, the other was not.  One was a juvenile and one was an adult.  Obne got a bullet in his heart and one would up with superficial injuries.  The jury will know.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I withdraw my previous remark...THIS ^ is the dumbest argument I've ever seen presented.

Can you read and comprehend the English language?

Seriously.  This is a serious question.

Because if you are capable,  you need to read EXACTLY what I posted.

Read it twice,  no mistakes this time.

NM.  I'll just repost it here...with a large font and bolded so you cannot possibly miss it.


*"If I was in fear for my life...absolutely.

Wouldn't hesitate."*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I'm not a big guy myself. AND I'm getting to the point where I just don't feel like trading punches with some low life.
As the saying goes, never start a fight with an old man. If he can't beat you, he'll just shoot you.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



you gave no examples of which you consider fear for your life.  You got attacked by a 17 year old kid you were following around with a gun and two flashlights?  Is that an example?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Not everybody carries a gunb.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Okay, I see the problem in communications here.

You're talking out your ass and I'm talking about the trial.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


A coward? Hell no. When I'm assaulted, I'll do whatever I have to to survive. If that includes taking a life, so be it. That's hardly cowardly I have the courage and the ability to act to save my life or the life of another. You have the courage only to call me a coward.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



So you admit you didn't hear or read Good's testimony. OK I'm done trying to take you seriously. Welcome to the list.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No I am not talking out of my ass but you are.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You said that, not me.  Are you clairvoyant?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Only problem is the Good testified that Zimmerman was on his back taking repeated blows when he hollered for help.
Martin's age is irrelevant, you asshole. (Sorry I have a thing for putting those 2 words together.)
He was taller and in better physical condition than Zimmerman AND he was on top.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Snook give it up. We're going to wear you out with The Facts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No one I know does. I carry a gun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Damn! I SO owe you rep for that!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...








The examples are irrelevant.

If *I WAS IN FEAR FOR MY LIFE* I would not hesitate to shoot my attacker.

Period.

The alternative is to allow an unarmed person to kill me.

Those are your choices.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



If you claim you did hear or read Good's testimony and still hold your position, you are essentially brain dead.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



So what, butt hummer.  Z did not weigh as much as a hog then.  He had also been trained in martial arts and kick boxing.

TM was standing his ground with a sidewalk.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Well folks. I'm about ready to take the wife out to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Carry on. Oh and Nurse! Pull the plug on the brain dead guy in bed #3.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Your puerile opinion means nothing to me.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks. I'm about ready to take the wife out to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Carry on. Oh and Nurse! Pull the plug on the brain dead guy in bed #3.


Homicidal maniac.^


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Proof of Zimmerman's head injury show that he was not seriously injured.
> 
> If you will notice the blood clotted very quickly.  None of the blood even reached his neck or clothes.
> 
> Newly Released Photos Taken Night Of Trayvon Shooting Show Zimmerman?s Head Injuries | Mediaite



I see there was no rebuttal to my post.

It must mean that I am right about superficial injuries.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Emotion does not trump facts.

Martin:  No blunt force injuries...Zimmerman didn't hit him.

Zimmerman:  All blunt force injuries...Zimmerman was on the receiving end...he did not fight back.

Martin:  On top punching.

Zimmerman:  On the ground getting his head slammed into the concrete.

This is the testimony.

This is the evidence from the autopsy.

Facts trump emotion.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


You don't need fists when you are packing a nine mil.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Is there any logic in your replies,  or are you using a random post generator?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Why not go read up on the case and then try and talk about it.  You just aren't making much sense here.
> 
> Maybe I will talk to you about it when you can figure out what is actually going on.



No need, I obviously know much more than you about this case.  When you can figure out why Cory did not charge Zimmerman with stalking then maybe I will talk to you... but only if you stop lying about the facts and misrepresenting what occurred.  Perhaps we could then discuss the fact that the prosecution has to disprove self defense beyond a reasonable doubt?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So if this little girl stepped on your toe and threatened to take your life with a bobby pin, you shoot her dead?  No hesitation, no reasoned thought, just pull the trigger.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Do we need to have a 

No you are!

No you are!

No you are!

Time out again?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You did not just say that.

Well I was giving it the benefit of the doubt, but I now I know the reason for your negs.

Neg it up!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The random post generation is in progress.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks. I'm about ready to take the wife out to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Carry on. Oh and Nurse! Pull the plug on the brain dead guy in bed #3.



Gratz!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks. I'm about ready to take the wife out to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Carry on. Oh and Nurse! Pull the plug on the brain dead guy in bed #3.



Happy Anniversary to you and your wife!

Have a great time!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> The alternative is to allow an unarmed person to kill me.
> 
> Those are your choices.



No, those are your two choices.

I can think of a thousand things to do in the alternative.  Killing the unarmed teen, for me, would have been way down the list.  You've been watching too many movies.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'll bet this little girl could do a helluva lot more damage to Zimmerman than TM did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Whoot third neg from "Sunshine."  This is fun.  cmon Sunshine give it to me..  Do you "three" love birds deny that girls can fight better than Zimmerman?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative is to allow an unarmed person to kill me.
> ...




Let's hear them.

You are being physically attacked.

You are on the ground,  your attack is on top of you.

You are in fear for your life.

You are screaming for help.

You have a firearm.

Go.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Another Ass Talker.

This doesn't even make any sense.

I don't neg by design, but I'm rethinking my position on that.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Whoot third neg from "Sunshine."  This is fun.  cmon Sunshine give it to me..  Do you "three" love birds deny that girls can fight better than Zimmerman?



Sunshine is an arrogant bitch.  She recently negged me, also.  I enjoy taunting her.  Ever since I let the forum know that she negged me just for disagreeing with her, my rep has zoomed up, not down.

In fact, I don't have much to give, but I'm going to give you some positive rep just because that bitch negged you.

She's a mental case, I think.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No, testarosa, don't go there with the negative rep.  Even though I don't always agree with you, if I see  your name as the last poster on a thread I'll check it to see what you had to say because I respect you.  Please don't become an asshole like Sunshine.  Just stay the way you are.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



First off I'm not screaming for help.

Step one punch or elbow to groin, block any incoming punches, grab his head and pull it down if he pulls back hard push him back and off escaping the ground and pound, if he does not pull back lift knees and push him up and off you over the top exiting through his legs... Now that you are out of the ground and pound retreat carefully to the guys house that went to call the cops..

Alternative... talk to the guy while blocking incoming punches.. tell him the cops are on the way and he/we should take off quick before they get caught.. screaming help? To me that sounds like come help me beat this kid up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Having wrestled in the grass a hundred times I can tell you the last thing you want to do is scoot the fight to the concrete when you are on the bottom.  Concrete hurts, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Um. K.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Didn't work.

You're dead.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

I got the TradeMarker out and fired up.  There is so much trademarking material here, it's over the top.

AssTalkers&#8482; - Me
RandomPostGenerator&#8482; - Royalties to    [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]
TakeYourLifeWithaBobbyPin&#8482; - Um... Wut?
ButtHummer&#8482; - one for    [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]
Niggah&#8482; - SHIT can't TM - taken by Trayvon
CrackahAss&#8482;  Shit again
Crackahsong&#8482;  - Royalties to     [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
TelegraphTrollPostingTechnique&#8482; - Royalties [MENTION=9370]jon_berserk[/MENTION]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Funny it worked all the other times..  How did he kill me? With one of those slaps? ROFL  If you've ever participated in contact sports like Wrestling, Judo, Football... you might see this different.  I've seen guys worse off after a soccer match than this fight.  Hell I've seen girls worse off after a soccer match than this fight, no offense to the women folk.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

George Zimmerman did not initiate the conflict. Mr. Martin came out of the residence after the initial following was over. He was safely in his house. When Mr. Martin came back outside it was he who initiated the conflict. Mr. Zimmerman was then the victim. If Mr. Martin had stayed in his home the incident would not have occurred. When he walked outside to confront Zimmerman the event changed.

If Mr. Martin had been afraid of Mr. Zimmerman he would have called the police or at least stayed in his home. If he was not afraid but didn't want trouble then he would have stayed inside or talked to Mr. Zimmerman through an open window. Instead Mr. Martin went outside to confront Mr. Zimmerman with violence because he was angry. He made the wrong choice. He broke the law by attacking Mr. Zimmerman and when Mr. Zimmerman had no way to get away and was being beaten he did the only thing he could. He defended himself with the only thing he had left. Mr. Martin died because of his own anger and because he attacked an armed man. Had He (Mr. Martin) known that the man he was attacking had a gun I don't think he would have gone back outside.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> George Zimmerman did not initiate the conflict. Mr. Martin came out of the residence after the initial following was over. He was safely in his house. When Mr. Martin came back outside it was he who initiated the conflict. Mr. Zimmerman was then the victim. If Mr. Martin had stayed in his home the incident would not have occurred. When he walked outside to confront Zimmerman the event changed.



If the jury believes that sequence, then, yes, GZ should walk.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Well, I never would have gotten in that position in the first place because I wouldn't have been following someone around in the night.  If they were truly suspicious I would have called the cops and remained in my vehicle.

We can't go around provoking unarmed people and then use that as an excuse to shoot them.  Good God have mercy!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 29, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I take Geodon and celexa. I still have the legal right to own firearms and buy more. Once again the process for denying the right requires a JUDGE to adjudicate the person incompetent or a threat.
> ...



I have made no secret of my condition. I have constant depression, with recurring major depression. I have a personality disorder, paranoia, and I have delusional Paranoia.

Geodon aids the celexa with the depression and may help with the paranoia. Prior to going on Geodon I was a basket case, suicidal thoughts controlled my life. Since Geodon hardly at all. Ohh they are always there but I have control now.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



LOL  Did I surprise you into near speechlessness?  I know it's a strange concept that someone can disagree with you and still admire you. : )


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...UvreJYGIC45aqkYOzmvShVQ&v=-fwBaAPlP6c#t=1010s
> 
> At 17:00 Rachel testifies that Martin was going to "run from the back" and then "the phone just shut off."
> 
> This refutes the view that Martin was in fear of Zimmerman.



Holy God, I kept expecting to hear "The Baby Elephant Walk" playing in the background.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



ha ha.  yep, I totally stumbled.  lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


This somehow went to guns.  Wow.  It seems Precious has more common sense than you do and can tell you that in three languages.  Including merican.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




I didn't say it was based on Martin and Zimmerman...you assumed that.

This is an unknown assailant,  with an unknown skill level,  his age is unknown to you.  He's young,  that's all you can ascertain.  And it's dark.

He has attacked you in an alley behind some houses.

It is irrelevant how you got there or how he got there.

You where not planning to attack him,  he attacked you for being there.

How did you die?

You were in fear for your life.

That was stipulated.

And you had a gun.

You tried to fight instead,  and your unknown opponent was a better fighter...when you started fighting back,  he smashed your head against the concrete with all his strength and you lost consciousness and he continued slamming your head against the ground until you expired.

Hope you had some life insurance to take care of the family.

I,  on the other hand,  understand something you do not.

When I am in fear for my life,  Occam's razor kicks in...simple answers are better.

Nothing fancy.

This guy is trying to kill me,  my mission is to kill him first,  as quickly as humanly possible.

Period.

Everything else is bunk.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Proof of Zimmerman's head injury show that he was not seriously injured.
> ...



This was already covered on here an in the trial yesterday. The PA that treated Z the day after the incident testified to the extent of his injuries. He was referred to an ENT for the broken nose. One of the policemen (possibly another as well) also testified that they gave Z water and a box of kleenex to clean the blood off his face and head.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



While that's an interesting point,  it doesn't have a bearing on this part of the discussion.

I don't necessarily agree with it,  in a gated community when one is the neighborhood watch captain. 

And only a barbarian attacks people physically for anything other than physical assault on themselves. 

Do you think you have the right to assault me if a follow you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well folks. I'm about ready to take the wife out to celebrate our wedding anniversary. Carry on. Oh and Nurse! Pull the plug on the brain dead guy in bed #3.



Happy Anniversary! You guys should go to McGuire's (NW FL) when ya'll want to go for a ride.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is an unknown assailant,  with an unknown skill level,  his age is unknown to you.  He's young,  that's all you can ascertain.  And it's dark.
> 
> He has attacked you in an alley behind some houses.
> 
> ...



>>>  You tried to fight instead,  and your unknown opponent was a better fighter...when you started fighting back,  he smashed your head against the concrete with all his strength and you lost consciousness and he continued slamming your head against the ground until you expired.

If your proposed scenario has nothing to do with this case, why bring it up?  You trying to say I can't figure out it's just a teenager I'm fighting with?

I've already been in the situation that you described.  On the ground in with the guy over me who is a much better fighter than me on top with both of his hands on my head pounding it again and again onto the concrete.  I did not have a gun.  I'm still here.  How did I get out?  Read the instructions I provided above.  Would I have killed him if I was armed.. god I hope not.  Was he trying to kill me?  It sure felt for a few seconds like he was.  But in that moment I rose up and became a better fighter.  There is no honor in killing an unarmed teenager with a pistol. There is no honor in stabbing an unarmed teenager with a pistol.  There is no honor in dragging the teenager to the concrete so you could say he was trying to bash your head on the concrete.  

If there is no honor what is the point of being here?  Just to say you survived?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I got cold cocked once when I drove a girl home.. the girls's "brother" thought I was out with her.. all I did was do the girl a favor and give her a ride home from the party.  Was he a barbarian, or a confused brother?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If there is a person here who has never said a racial slur, please speak up.



That would be me, dear.  Don't project onto others.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> According to the alternate universe/language friend Tweets I read last night, she actually has some sort of speech impediment.



Yeah.  It's called the "Being a Dumbass Twat" speech impediment.  There's an epidemic of it going around.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This is an unknown assailant,  with an unknown skill level,  his age is unknown to you.  He's young,  that's all you can ascertain.  And it's dark.
> ...




I put you in Zimmerman's exact position.

Honor?  What does honor have to do with anything?

Is it honorable to get beaten to death?

I thought you might have something to contribute,  but that's just dumb.

Put down Kung Fu Weekly,  and come join us in reality.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gem said:


> > I'm with AYE, it's laziness, just not wanting to make the effort to speak clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then, she needs to go home and smack her Momma - and her Daddy, if she knows who he is - for never expecting any better of her than that.  I can promise you, all of MY kids had ample opportunity to learn good manners LONG before they got to her age.  Hell, my 4-year-old does better than that.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



A barbarian.

Anyone who responds with violence to a non-violent situation is a barbarian.

A confused brother asks a question or two...and is STILL a barbarian if he attacks you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Hardley worth a reply. 
I'll repeat: When I'm assaulted, I'll do whatever I have to to survive. *If* that includes taking a life, so be it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative is to allow an unarmed person to kill me.
> ...



Don't tell me... You'd try diplomacy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 29, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> George Zimmerman did not initiate the conflict. Mr. Martin came out of the residence after the initial following was over. He was safely in his house. When Mr. Martin came back outside it was he who initiated the conflict. Mr. Zimmerman was then the victim. If Mr. Martin had stayed in his home the incident would not have occurred. When he walked outside to confront Zimmerman the event changed.
> 
> If Mr. Martin had been afraid of Mr. Zimmerman he would have called the police or at least stayed in his home. If he was not afraid but didn't want trouble then he would have stayed inside or talked to Mr. Zimmerman through an open window. Instead Mr. Martin went outside to confront Mr. Zimmerman with violence because he was angry. He made the wrong choice. He broke the law by attacking Mr. Zimmerman and when Mr. Zimmerman had no way to get away and was being beaten he did the only thing he could. He defended himself with the only thing he had left. Mr. Martin died because of his own anger and because he attacked an armed man. Had He (Mr. Martin) known that the man he was attacking had a gun I don't think he would have gone back outside.



Yep, you nailed it.

Why do you think the lefties are saying this is a racial attack by GZ? Political opportunism on the part of some?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Whoot third neg from "Sunshine."  This is fun.  cmon Sunshine give it to me..  Do you "three" love birds deny that girls can fight better than Zimmerman?



How many have you gotten from me? Am I behind?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



How the hell would you  know since you are plainly a fucking idiot?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The defense's strategy is to keep asking the same questions over and over, while prodding her about her low voice to shame her, until she cracks up.
> 
> Fucking bully lawyer.
> 
> Let's see if he is that brave with TM's father.



Oh, for God's sake, grow up.  They're in a fucking courtroom, in front of a fucking judge and jury, surrounded by fucking law enforcement officers.  There's no "being brave" about this; he's doing his job, and he'll do it with Martin's father, who has no fucking choice but to accept it.  What's he gonna do, jump over the railing of the witness box and assault the defense lawyer?  Puhleeze.

Be a little more immature and trashy, why don't you?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

blastoff said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



I think he's just trying to make the jury utterly disregard her as a worthless witness, but I don't think he'd object if she DID have a meltdown on the stand.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Whoot third neg from "Sunshine."  This is fun.  cmon Sunshine give it to me..  Do you "three" love birds deny that girls can fight better than Zimmerman?
> ...



Be that way. If you want to pass rep around like a game, I can play that too. Since you've just repped RMK, I think I'll neg him/her. Is that cool with you?


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?

God bless america.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

ooops not til 1PM tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> 
> God bless america.



Why are you back here again???


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


You are too ignorant to understand..


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> 
> God bless america.



Join neighborhood watch in Florida. Lawfully observe a suspicious character. Get attacked an pummeled by said suspicious character. Kill your attacker in self defense and get prosecuted for it because if the POTUS had a son, he would look like the attacker. God HELP America.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> 
> God bless america.



Hate never dies. Only the good die young.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Follow a guy in florida because he is black...




Well,  except for the fact that none of that is true,  I'd think youwere on to something.
Legal experts told NBC News that the past 911 calls and correctly edited  call on the night Trayvon was shot could help bolster Zimmerman's case  that he is not a racist and did not necessarily target the teen because  he was black.
Read more: Was George Zimmerman racist? Phone records don't back claim* - NY Daily News
​


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> ...



Thats funny coming from a neewb.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You are incapable of grasping the importance of John Good's testimony and you call someone else ignorant? You are either an outright liar or about as bright as a garden slug.


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> ...



True, but old bigots are dying off.  Thankfully.


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> ...



There it is.  There is the reason Martin is dead.

WHAT EXACTLY WAS HE DOING THAT WAS SUSPICIOUS?  

I am being serious here.  What the hell did he do wrong from the get go?  Please, focus on this question and please please answer this.  What what he doing wrong?

He was walking home from getting skittles and ice tea.  HE WAS WALKING HOME.  What was he doing wrong.  What did he do to start this horror show?

Oh and "Lawfully observe"?  Tell me something, did the Neighborhood watch allow its members to carry?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Your IQ is lower than toe cheese.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Newbie kiss my ass race card troller.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...





Translation:  "My bias has clouded my judgement."

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Slower than the young gangsters though, thank God.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Kill, in the name of God,.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




^^^  Immaturity level: Expert


----------



## Snookie (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Maturity level:  Puerile^


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Knock it off I'm out of Trademarks for today.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Is this where I say: I am rubber you are glue?

Sorry to disappoint you but I'm an adult.

You want to discuss the facts,  I'll be waiting.

You want to throw a tantrum...you're on your own.


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



In the word of the great Sunshine, Negged.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Woot! Hope you made it good!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Sorry no. I didn't say that or imply. I only Thank him for preserving some sanity in this world.

I have no need or desire for anyone to die, but if I must chose, I'll choose the Jorge Zimmermans of this world over the Trayvon Martins


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

[MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] go find another thread to peddle your shit.  Your hit, race,and run is the most coward stupidest thing I've yet to see on this forum


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well, after all, he IS white, correct?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gem said:


> I think he did a fair, albeit long-winded, job.  He reminded the jurors quite clearly that this woman, with all of her inconsistencies, lies, changes of stories, etc. is the prosecutions MAIN WITNESS.  She is the person the prosecution has put forward to PROVE BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT that George Zimmerman pursued and then attacked Treyvon Martin, fatally shooting him.
> 
> And what Ms. Jeantel did was show that she has lied about elements of this case, been confused about this case, changed her mind about elements of this case...and, at the end of the day, only HEARD bits and pieces of an event.  AND...it sounds like in her recollection...Treyvon Martin got away from George Zimmerman and was able to walk into his home and safety...but for some reason chose not to...*he ran until winded...but somehow when he turned Zimmerman was "right there"*...but she can not say whether he ran away from Zimmerman *and Zimmerman somehow managed to keep up with him*...or whether he ran away...and then ran back to Zimmerman to confront him.



OMG!  George Zimmerman is really Jason Voorhees!  This explains EVERYTHING!


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] go find another thread to peddle your shit.  Your hit, race,and run is the most coward stupidest thing I've yet to see on this forum



You sound so familiar.  Who were you again?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I just caught a little of it on MSNBC.  Not sure if it will be on this afternoon or not, but I can't listen on my computer because I've had technical difficulties and don't have sound.
> ...



Ice cream and Snickers bars for every meal would be my guess.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




If Zona had his rep on,  he'd be so far in the red,  when he neg'd ya your rep would go UP ten points.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] go find another thread to peddle your shit.  Your hit, race,and run is the most coward stupidest thing I've yet to see on this forum
> ...



Oh that's right - you're shooting blanks - which kind of makes you a non person.

Fuck off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] go find another thread to peddle your shit.  Your hit, race,and run is the most coward stupidest thing I've yet to see on this forum



You haven't seen Truthmatters yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] go find another thread to peddle your shit.  Your hit, race,and run is the most coward stupidest thing I've yet to see on this forum
> ...



I may be new, but I wasn't born yesterday.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



I don't care if George Zimmerman danced a jig behind Martin while singing the "Oompaloompa Song".  It still doesn't make it acceptable for Martin to assault him, or revoke Zimmerman's right to defend himself when Martin DID assault him.  Last time I checked, the law doesn't require anyone to "avoid a confrontation", nor is it illegal to be annoying.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



1/2, actually. He's as white as barack obama is black, but only half as black as obama is white.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 29, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...My name is George Zimmerman...Im following a suspicious character in my neighborhood in the dark and rain...I have holstered my pistol just in case there is a problem...no, Im not a cop...Im a neighborhood watch captain.  What should I do?
> ...



The dispatcher ALSO said, "Just let me know if he does anything, okay?"  Sounded to ME like he was telling Zimmerman to keep an eye on Martin, and then told him to stop doing it . . . which Zimmerman did.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Zona not being incarcerated is ample proof of that.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION],  where's your post that starts "Your not going to like this..."

I wanted to respond to it,  but now I can't find it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION],  where's your post that starts "Your not going to like this..."
> 
> I wanted to respond to it,  but now I can't find it.



I deleted it.... I don't know if the masses can take it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Should I?


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


So, get a punch in the nose, and you can kill in florida?  But only certain demographics of course.

Nice.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh Lord.

Night night.


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



So this is where the right wing nuts are now.  

Damn.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Should I?



Sure, post it. 

If some don't like it, they'll just b!tch about it, since there's nothing else they can do. Besides, some on here need new material to whine about.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > @testarosa,  where's your post that starts "Your not going to like this..."
> ...



Too bad...it was a good post.

Folks can handle it...you were taking a critical look at your own "sides" (for lack of a better term) opinion...that's always welcome.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 29, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


So this is your smoking gun on whitey and their reasoning eh ? Hmmm, maybe it's more like what have you been smoking in that gun (barrel) you are inhaling from, in which has you smoking like a freight train out of both of your ears trying to come up with such analogies or answers like that ?   Now what you are doing I think, is you are drawing instead this weird non-sense in which you speak from your biased lips, and it is way off track is what it is I think, but how does someone like you get convinced somehow otherwise ?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


Get a punch in the nose? No You can't shoot. Get knocked down, jumped on and take repeated blows in "MMA style" and the asshole on top is fair game no matter what his complexion is.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


This is where What? What are you trying to say about me Zona? Come on guy, out with it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Off medication.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2013)

JimBowie is melting.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Martin referred to Zimmerman as a "Crazy ass cracka."





JakeStarkey said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> ...


Why do you say that?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2013)

I see a lot of folks talking about Trayvon attacked the killer George Zimmerman from the back. However, no where has this ever been stated, nor corroborated in the media nor in court thus far.

Don't you people feel foolish making crap up all the time?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 29, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I see a lot of folks talking about Trayvon attacked the killer George Zimmerman from the back. However, no where has this ever been stated, nor corroborated in the media nor in court thus far.
> 
> Don't you people feel foolish making crap up all the time?





What percentage of time do you make stuff up?  




I've read that Zimmerman said Martin came up behind him.  But I'm not aware of an account saying that Martin was still behind Zimmerman when Martin attacked.


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Wait, who was the MMA fighter here?  


Physician assistant: George Zimmerman trained 'MMA style'

Physician assistant: George Zimmerman trained 'MMA style' | News 13


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of folks talking about Trayvon attacked the killer George Zimmerman from the back. However, no where has this ever been stated, nor corroborated in the media nor in court thus far.
> ...


Never...aka zero percent.

Post any credible links that states that Trayvon attacked the killer Zimmerman.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Or...

Zimmerman was playing the role of "The Karate Kid" before "Mr. Myogi" got ahold of him.

Yeah, people are seeing the writing on the wall. Zimmerman isn't going to be convicted and they are pissed. There's no way this guy is going to be found guilty unless there's a video of Zimmerman running up on Martin, slapping him up side his head, pulling his gun and shoots him. Then the video showing Zimmerman kicking his own ass "Liar Liar" style.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 29, 2013)

Why do so many want Justice to be blind in what happened between Z and M? 






Why are so many on a witch hunt just because some loud mouth bigoted racist pigs (SpikeBoy, KnifeSharpton, etc) decided they should be the ones to get the ball rolling when it had already been deflated?

Why do people ignore the trial and the evidence just to pretend they know everything there is about what happened and what was said between the two, knowing damn good and well they don't know what they're talking about? Even if there was a video and sound of everything that happened, some people would still swear up and down that it didn't happen the way it would have been shown. 

IF none of this makes sense, I'm blaming the margarita I drank.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay, the no one is going to like this post.

This is the way I think it went down,  I'm omitting some things as I think they will play out in trial according to the appeal on Crump, the depo, some other things that will come into play.

Based on the testimony so far and how I can envision this.   This kid was in some trouble in Miami -see cell, suspensions, etc. and his mom sent him up here to his dad's to "get straightened out", his dad was otherwise occupied with gf and didn't stand on him as he should have been.   As far as that night goes...

He was on the phone to Miami (we'll see about this later in trial), according to DD he was this niggah following me, this crackah, his young dumb full of cum balls were hanging out on that call - DD first day - not DD drugged up and told to shut up 2nd day.  There is unaccounted explanations to trip to 7-11 in rain/time/the phone call/step brother/all star game - all that scenario is in question as far as I'm concerned, no testimony and many questions there.  

Anyhow, he's on the Bluetooth with Miami, sees Z, talking about the niggah, crackah, he's got his badass game on, by her testimony.  I think he was playing billy bad ass and Z did get out of the vehicle to see what was going on, he was prompted by the dispatcher -where is he?  which was is he headed? etc. to assist.  That is what it is, there were many questions there by dispatch and he was "assisting".  He may have been going back to his vehicle(keys out, dispatcher instructions - "ok") or even not, either way, it was pitch black out, he can't see anything but his ring of flashlight walking around in the dark and the rain.  If you have the flashlight you cant see but 5 feet in your ring, to find someone?  I have 5 acres, unless I have the spotlight in my hand, I can't figure out shit on those nights, but if someone else is around they can see YOU!  Many people have said he may have been "reaching for his gun not cell" in the interview, maybe true.  If someone steps into your ring of vision/flashlight, that is what you would do SURPRISE!  here I am, I need my gun/cell whatever.  It leads me to believe that that's what happened TM was on the phone playing mano a mano impressing his Miami friend(s) and stepped into that light, what you following me for crackah? you got a problem - use your imagination here.  That confrontation falls right into what DD said he was saying on the phone.  So I do believe that TM was trying to impress on the Bluetooth and I do believe Z couldn't have found him in the dark, but the other way around with the light.  Then after testimony yesterday, It think there was a what are you doing? what's it to ya niggah, watch this! on the phone thing that happened.  He got Z down with the punch, there was scooting up to the concrete while Z was trying to get out from underneath, there was pounding, however, TM didn't know or did, from the beginning of him getting into that field of flash light vision SURPRISE! that Z had a gun.  Either way, any way, doesn't matter, I think that's how it went down.   If Z hadn't had a gun, this would be a different case entirely and not one in the public eye. 

Now, there are some other things at work here other than the incident and the night itself and the defense has the goods on that, but that's for later on and that goes to the political / racial mess this trial is.  Don't forget that as soon as the dad made the call to Crump, Crump called Al, got DD's story together with the dad and call the Justice Dept to start making some noise, and noise it made.   The entire racial divide was pinned on this single incident and everyone with an agenda showed up for the party.   That, already was unfounded, although for many that is still the issue even though it was unfounded, the investigation was closed, etc.  many are still hanging their agenda hats on this incident.   I think that is going to be a gigantic ass biter. 

As for the incident itself and what happened there - I think it just about like what I said it was. 

We're still pretty early into it, and still we have from the prosecution's witnesses, pretty compelling testimony about who was on top, who was yelling.  And DD was enlightening.

What'd I say????

LOL


----------



## Amelia (Jun 29, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




You do make things up.  I hoped you might give me a greater than 0% answer.  That would have added to your credibility.  But c'est la vie. 


Post a credible link?  How am I expected to do that?  You won't find Zimmerman's account credible, and that's the only one I know of from someone who was there.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

I think you captured the attitude of Martin pretty well. He did seem to be posturing for Dee Dee on the phone and working himself up for a confrontation.
That, combined with the calm, rational conversation at about the same time between Zimmerman and the dispatcher shows both men's state of mind. One calm, business like, for the most part, and one posturing, almost demanding respect for being a bad assed gangsta.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 29, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If you watched the trial like the rest of us, John Good made it clear who attacked who. Yes, you make shit up 100 percent of the time. My gosh, Marc, you'd defend Martin if he tried to anally rape him!

You're clueless!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I think you captured the attitude of Martin pretty well. He did seem to be posturing for Dee Dee on the phone and working himself up for a confrontation.
> That, combined with the calm, rational conversation at about the same time between Zimmerman and the dispatcher shows both men's state of mind. One calm, business like, for the most part, and one posturing, almost demanding respect for being a bad assed gangsta.



Theres more than that, but the defense hasn't even started yet. So next week we'll have a better conversation .


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you know how many more witnesses the prosecution has? I'm thinking they'll have Martin's parents on for the sympathy factor, but what else do they have?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Okay, the no one is going to like this post.
> 
> This is the way I think it went down,  I'm omitting some things as I think they will play out in trial according to the appeal on Crump, the depo, some other things that will come into play.
> 
> ...



*This kid was in some trouble in Miami -*

have you been keeping track of the scandal with the school police and cover up

go back and look at the crime scene you will see the debris field 

notice it


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

You forgot to say stop and send


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Do you know how many more witnesses the prosecution has? I'm thinking they'll have Martin's parents on for the sympathy factor, but what else do they have?



they have the medical reports of martin 

the lab testing on the clothing 

they should be wrapped up by midweek


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You forgot to say stop and send



sorry

stop 

my bad 

send


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

I did already.  I told you I can do compound sentences. 

There's a new trial trademark "compound sentences"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh no!  When the trial ends I'm never going to see you again.  Bring your bow and meet me in Park Rapids.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Okay, the no one is going to like this post.
> 
> This is the way I think it went down,  I'm omitting some things as I think they will play out in trial according to the appeal on Crump, the depo, some other things that will come into play.
> 
> ...




I think that's very possible. 

I believe there were major misunderstandings on both sides and testosterone overload all around as well.

But in the end,  we're armchair quarterbacking with 20/20 hindsight.

Knowing what I know about Zimmerman,  and what I know about Martin,  I am disposed to believe Zimmerman's account...but I also understand that Zimmerman could have panicked and then created a story that would exonerate him.

How to tell?  I don't know.

The evidence so far supports Zimmerman's version.

Unless the Prosecution can prove otherwise,  Zimmerman is innocent.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh no!  When the trial ends I'm never going to see you again.  Bring your bow and meet me in Park Rapids.



there will be another one 

but how about the lake of the woods 

i am actually interested in what led martin 

down the road to the lean lifestyle 

so far it is a tragic story


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 29, 2013)

I will indeed turn on the TV when they start to burn that Florida town to the ground.

You think they will pull a 'Gates' and not let the police go in and do their jobs?

Probably not

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the no one is going to like this post.
> ...



it does


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Diplomacy would be in the list above shooting the unarmed teen in the chest, yes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Whoot third neg from "Sunshine."  This is fun.  cmon Sunshine give it to me..  Do you "three" love birds deny that girls can fight better than Zimmerman?
> ...


Just two so far.  Yes you are behind.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I think you captured the attitude of Martin pretty well. He did seem to be posturing for Dee Dee on the phone and working himself up for a confrontation.
> ...




I've got a doozy of an alternate theory,  myself.

I think it is the P.A.'s alternate theory as well.

I picked up on it from some of the questions the Prosecutor was asking.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You know you can kill someone with a punch to the nose, right?  GZ should have just shot him right away lest the teen get a chance to do anything.  What does it matter about the sidewalk?  The kid was there, he's a thug right? Why give him the chance at all? GZ was scared of the dark, so he was justified right?  I had a good friend die falling out of a bus, his head hit the concrete and he was gone just like that.  We can't run the risk of thug teens tackling anyone.  What we need is you guys to go around and put the mark of cane on all  the thugs so we know which ones to shoot in case any of them come at us.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



share if so choose


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the no one is going to like this post.
> ...



Innocent of second degree murder yeah probably... but may be guilty of involuntary manslaughter... will keep watching.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



it dont work that way with self defense 

if you are not guilty of 2nd murder 

the self defense would also apply to manslaughter


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I think I can see now the prosecutions alternate theory...
> 
> Martin confronts Zimmerman.
> 
> ...



i think there is too much pointing away from that 

the one thing at this point in physical evidence 

is the debris field 

it starts where zimmerman says he was 

and ends where martins body laid


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So it's murder 2 or nothing?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 29, 2013)

asterism said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



The links in the article are dead  must have been removes by SPD.

I did find this:

George Zimmerman's Police Call History

Code and signal meanings:
http://home.roadrunner.com/~scanner/scsocode.htm


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 29, 2013)

The moral of this story/trial is to never get in a fight unless you are truly defending yourself.

Crime is out of control in this country and new laws have been established to protect citizens minding their own business who just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I do think that Zimmerman could have done other things to prevent the situation from occurring in the first place.  However, that doesnt negate the fact that in the end he was not chasing Tray looking for a fight and Tray could have avoided the confrontation by simply going home.

Im a little old school and it clouds my judgment at times...I believe in the old fashioned toe to toe...no knives and no guns...no weapons.  But this pertains to two parties looking to settle a difference worth fighting for, etc.  

My big problem with Martin at this point in the trial is the fact that he circled back and around GZs truck...to me, with that he loses the benefit of the doubt of being frightened and scared...this suggests he was sizing up the opposition.  I think that changes things a bit in regards to who was the aggressor.  

I also have been thinking about another post last night, cant remember who (sorry), that essentially said that if the one on the bottom is in retreat or has had enough....then knock it off before you kill someone.  You got the better of him, he wont follow anyone in the dark anymore, now leave him alone.

At some point, Tray became the aggressor, at some point Tray knew he had the better of him.  At some point Tray should have been able to stop.  Young kid, didnt really care about the consequences of his actions...in the end he was shot because he couldnt stop himself.

In MMA there is a ref that will call the fight when the one on the bottom is defenseless and in extreme danger.  If there was no ref, you would see guys killed in the ring.  There was no ref there that night to stop a person getting a dozen punches to the head.

My question is this...at what point do some in here think tray would have stopped?  Based on the testimony presented and had GZ not had a gun...when do you think Tray would have stopped punching?...when GZ was knocked out?  He was raining down blows to a person being dominated by a full mount position and crying for help...this wasnt enough for Tray.  Remember this is the same kid that said that people werent "bleeding enough" in his fights. 

In other words, GZ was tapping out.  Tray didnt seem to care.  Another old school thing, is when someone is tapping out or says they have had enough...you stop...you won...you da man!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




That's not what I read.


----------



## Zona (Jun 29, 2013)

Remember, if you have ccw and some kid punches you in the nose,you can kill him.  Make sure he is black so you can  call him a thug because you see, he got suspended or something. 

It doesn't matter if you had troubles with the police or if you have a restraining order and obviously have anger issues......you CAN kill him.  It's fine.  It's florida.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The moral of this story/trial is to never get in a fight unless you are truly defending yourself.
> 
> Crime is out of control in this country and new laws have been established to protect citizens minding their own business who just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> ...



Impossible to say.

And personally,  I wouldn't trust someone who was beating me into unconsciousness to be good enough to stop before they killed me.

And that's the bottom line.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So you're on your back getting the shit kicked out of you and you want to negotiate with someone who is intent on killing you? What do you have to bargain with at that point. Don't you dare tell me you would tell your assailant that you are armed, thereby giving away your last chance. That is suicidal.
All you can do at that point is surrender and hope the beating stops, or act. Zimmerman wisely chose to act. I would chose to act as well. Am I to take it that you would rather die than take a life? You're sicker than I thought.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Remember, if you have ccw and some kid punches you in the nose,you can kill him.  Make sure he is black so you can  call him a thug because you see, he got suspended or something.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you had troubles with the police or if you have a restraining order and obviously have anger issues......you CAN kill him.  It's fine.  It's florida.




How about this.

Restrain your violent ass from punching people and you won't have to fear getting shot by law abiding citizens.



Too simple?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 29, 2013)

Zona said:


> Remember, if you have ccw and some kid punches you in the nose,you can kill him.  Make sure he is black so you can  call him a thug because you see, he got suspended or something.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you had troubles with the police or if you have a restraining order and obviously have anger issues......you CAN kill him.  It's fine.  It's florida.




Strange tune. 

You mindless liberals had been singing a different song.

You confer the "white" title on some Hispanic guy and declare him guilty without proof because he killed a black guy.

You declared the black guy to be some 12 year old.

You gave no consideration at all to the possibility that maybe he had no right to pound the defendant as the defendant claims he did (with physical evidence to back it up).

You'd want the right to defend yourself if you had just had your nose broken and your head knocked onto the concrete.  

You'd want the law not to declare you some "initial aggressor"  for the mere doing of something you had a legal right to do.

And make no mistake about it, sock boi, that IS Zimmerman's claim.  But assholes like you (dishonest lying scumbag assholes like you I should say) wouldn't dream of giving him the right to offer a defense.

After all: the "victim" is black, so Zimmerman who is not black MUST be guilty to you lolberals.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'll catch up. You can count on it. You're due about 1 PM CDT tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



How about we just raise kids so they don't attack people in dark courtyards?
If Treyvon Martin had kept his arrogant piss ass attitude in check and simply returned to his fathers residence, he would be alive. Your problem is that you want to excuse his gangster wannabe life style and crucify a man who acted in self defense.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 29, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?
> ...



Posters continue to ask for 'evidence' which has already been established 
Which is why this thread was created:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/299982-zimmerman-trial-docs-evidence.html


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 29, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?
> ...


 .


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 29, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 Essentially. If the jury rules self defense, it is justifiable homicide. He walks. I suppose the jury could convict on involuntary homicide, but it likely wouldn't hold up on appeal.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 29, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

That's the funniest shat I ever heard. Post it if you can or concede that you don't have jack shat.

You people are too funny.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 29, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Depends on the life... I would rather die than kill any one of my family.    Like I said, I don't believe in the no win scenario.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The moral of this story/trial is to never get in a fight unless you are truly defending yourself.
> 
> Crime is out of control in this country and new laws have been established to protect citizens minding their own business who just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> ...



Do me a favor. You seem pretty well balanced on the issue, but still, you refer to Martin as "Tray" and Zimmerman as "Zimmerman". It subliminally indicates a bias towards Martin. If you wish to use first names, use Treyvon and Jorge, but don't fall into the trap the prosecution and the Media have set.
This tactic is employed to portray Martin as that cute 12 year old depicted in the first photos we saw of him.
You're above that, I think.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The moral of this story/trial is to never get in a fight unless you are truly defending yourself.
> ...



First of all its Trayvon not Treyvon; and its George not Jorge.  Second of all I refer to Zimmerman in most cases as GZ...see the very post you quoted...I refer to him as GZ.  At times Zimmerman and at times Martin for Trayvon.

Im shortening it up...no offense intended.  Im not sure how that depicts him as a 12 year old.  Maybe you are a tad too emotionally involved?  lol.  

Rest assured, I am falling into no trap...hope I cleared this up...good talk.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Remember, if you have ccw and some kid punches you in the nose,you can kill him.  Make sure he is black so you can  call him a thug because you see, he got suspended or something.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you had troubles with the police or if you have a restraining order and obviously have anger issues......you CAN kill him.  It's fine.  It's florida.



Asked and answered several times, idiot. Please get a new routine.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I see a lot of folks talking about Trayvon attacked the killer George Zimmerman from the back. However, no where has this ever been stated, nor corroborated in the media nor in court thus far.
> 
> Don't you people feel foolish making crap up all the time?






MeBelle60 said:


> Posters continue to ask for 'evidence' which has already been established,
> which is why this thread was created:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/299982-zimmerman-trial-docs-evidence.html






Oldstyle said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me or did the state's recent witness(s) just support zimmerman's claim?
> ...





MeBelle60 said:


> Posters continue to ask for 'evidence' which has already been established
> Which is why this thread was created:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/299982-zimmerman-trial-docs-evidence.html



 [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]

Did you respond to my answer to your question?
If, so, apologies in advance and I'll dig around some more.

If not, please do.
TIA




MeBelle60 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about the almost all-white upper-middle class jury for this reason...
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I got the same vibe...Tray...like you're buddies,  instead of TM to go with GZ.


Not piling on,  just saying it wasn't just Ernie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Not at all. I see it as a subliminal devise, not intentional, on your part, but just that you may have taken the bait. GZ is fine, if you use TM to refer to Martin. Tray sounds like a cute cuddly kid GZ or Zimmerman seems harsh.

Think it over.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 30, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of folks talking about Trayvon attacked the killer George Zimmerman from the back. However, no where has this ever been stated, nor corroborated in the media nor in court thus far.
> ...


Nothing you posted has anything pertaining to Trayvon attacking the killer George Zimmerman.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting mixed up here.  Maybe you should just listen for awhile. _ Leagleeagle_
> ...



Poor sarhag. 

She is very fond of detective shows.....


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

After looking at the tapes again...there is something that kinda bothers me.  Maybe you guys can help.

If GZ observes tray in front of a house and continues to drive down the street as he says and then takes a right turn and parks in front of the clubhouse and then later pulls around the corner.  Why does Tray think he is being followed.  Its made to look like he is passed once (nothing abnormal about that)...parks in front of a clubhouse (he lives there nothing abnormal there)...he pulls around the corner stops and sees Trayvon  approaching and walking by.  Later he strolls up the walk...whats so abnormal about that?...there are residents strolling up and down sidewalks all day.

Why does Trayvon believe he is being followed?  How was it so obvious?  It seems to me that the way GZ portrays he would just be another resident driving thru the neighborhood and strolling up a walkway.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 30, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Did you even read the links? What a moron. Ask for links and don't read them. You believe what you want to believe.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 30, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You're still a saner person than joeb. Much, much saner.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]  LOL...I did think it over...I thought I cleared it up.  You have mentioned it more than once in multiple posts while misspelling both of their names...can I assume you are falling into some subliminal bait?  

You are spelling George in the hispanic way Jorge (or horhay)...yet Ive seen no one else spelling it that way.  Is this your way of ensuring everyone knows he is in fact hispanic?  You say GZ is fine, yet you spell his name Jorge...doesnt make sense...what message are you trying to send?

Spell the names right...think it over.  Ill continue to use the shorter versions...sorry if that portrays the wrong image...its just a name and I use it in several ways....sorry if it causes you to envision Trayvon, Treyvon, TM, Martin, Tray in a different light than you are comfortable with.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> After looking at the tapes again...there is something that kinda bothers me.  Maybe you guys can help.
> 
> If GZ observes tray in front of a house and continues to drive down the street as he says and then takes a right turn and parks in front of the clubhouse and then later pulls around the corner.  Why does Tray think he is being followed.  Its made to look like he is passed once (nothing abnormal about that)...parks in front of a clubhouse (he lives there nothing abnormal there)...he pulls around the corner stops and sees Trayvon  approaching and walking by.  Later he strolls up the walk...whats so abnormal about that?...there are residents strolling up and down sidewalks all day.
> 
> Why does Trayvon believe he is being followed?  How was it so obvious?  It seems to me that the way GZ portrays he would just be another resident driving thru the neighborhood and strolling up a walkway.



It's because Zimmerman is not telling the truth.  Never has been.  He's trying to cover his ass.  The freaked-out expression on his face in every picture I see tells me that he knows he fucked up and is desperate to get away with it.

You bring up a very good point.  Trayvon believed he was being followed because it was being done in a blatant manner.  Which is why the kid felt threatened.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 30, 2013)

I thought I might try stephen King's Gunslinger series but I cannot get past the first 100 pages in the first book.

And when I look ahead, I don't see anything that inspires me to persevere.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at the tapes again...there is something that kinda bothers me.  Maybe you guys can help.
> ...



Thanks.  The thing is...to me there is something desperately wrong on both sides.  In the interest of being objective...because frankly, its not much fun taking one side...lol. One side?  Booooorinnng.  There are mistakes and bad judgment on both sides why not show both?

To me...Tray was being followed in a way that pissed him off...he felt threatened.  On the other hand I dont buy the counter argument that Tray was running away scared either.  It seems that both sides would love it if that were true...I mean it hits their narrative right on the head.

GZ makes it sound like he was just taking a stroll thru his residency and then a casual stroll up a sidewalk.  Nope doesnt make sense, otherwise Tray wouldnt have felt threatened or have been pissed and would have just went back to his house and watched the damn all star game.  I dont think Tray was seeking him out initially, I think he thought some strange creep was following him (later with a flashlight in the dark) and it pissed him off...cant say I blame him especially considering the fact that GZ never identified himself or his intentions or suspicions and he had numerous opportunities to do so.

Neither of these scenarios make sense, but I cant get the bias of each side to give an inch and help me figure it out...lol.  .

It seems most find it easy to put themselves in GZs position, but what if you are trayvon and you have committed no crime, you are in a strange neighborhood being followed by a strange person you have never met or even seen before?  What about what was going through trayvons mind?...What would be going thru your childs mind?  Hell, I would have been a little pissed too.  Then later he appears to be following you in the direction of where you are staying and using a flashlight in the dark?  Pretty creepy if you ask me.

To me, GZ made it obvious that he knew Trayvon thought he was being followed when he told the dispatch "he is running away".  That right there is his first indicator that he may not want to pursue any further...after all you have observed no crime and now you have to go up the sidewalk looking with the aid of a flashlight in the dark.  You are asking to be surprised...I mean who wants to be followed by someone with a flashlight in the dark?  At the very least, GZ should have realized that he had not identified himself and that this strange person running away did not know who he was or why he was being followed.  Big mistake...why is that so difficult to see?  Nope, all i get is that it wasnt illegal to walk up a sidewalk...lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]  LOL...I did think it over...I thought I cleared it up.  You have mentioned it more than once in multiple posts while misspelling both of their names...can I assume you are falling into some subliminal bait?
> 
> You are spelling George in the hispanic way Jorge (or horhay)...yet Ive seen no one else spelling it that way.  Is this your way of ensuring everyone knows he is in fact hispanic?  You say GZ is fine, yet you spell his name Jorge...doesnt make sense...what message are you trying to send?
> 
> Spell the names right...think it over.  Ill continue to use the shorter versions...sorry if that portrays the wrong image...its just a name and I use it in several ways....sorry if it causes you to envision Trayvon, Treyvon, TM, Martin, Tray in a different light than you are comfortable with.



I'll admit I use Jorge to indicate his Hispanic side if you admit you use "Tray to show that you see him as a child. OK? Like I say: I think you are fair and open minded. Probably the most unbiased observer in the thread. I'm only pointing out what I and a couple others have noticed as a means of illustrating what comes across as a perhaps, unconscious bias.
I'm turning in for the night. Sleep well, my friend.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]  LOL...I did think it over...I thought I cleared it up.  You have mentioned it more than once in multiple posts while misspelling both of their names...can I assume you are falling into some subliminal bait?
> ...



Oh okay...so you will admit to what you are obviously doing as long as I admit to what you suspect me of doing...lol...sounds like a pretty good deal for you.  

Its all good, ernie...you seem like a stand up guy to me.  Wasnt trying to portray that image...just a little too lazy to spell it out fully is all.  I can see how it would project that image...not my intent.  

BTW, he wasnt 12, but he was still a minor @17.  Even GZ identified him as someone in his late teens.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> After looking at the tapes again...there is something that kinda bothers me.  Maybe you guys can help.
> 
> If GZ observes tray in front of a house and continues to drive down the street as he says and then takes a right turn and parks in front of the clubhouse and then later pulls around the corner.  Why does Tray think he is being followed.  Its made to look like he is passed once (nothing abnormal about that)...parks in front of a clubhouse (he lives there nothing abnormal there)...he pulls around the corner stops and sees Trayvon  approaching and walking by.  Later he strolls up the walk...whats so abnormal about that?...there are residents strolling up and down sidewalks all day.
> 
> Why does Trayvon believe he is being followed?  How was it so obvious?  It seems to me that the way GZ portrays he would just be another resident driving thru the neighborhood and strolling up a walkway.



My guess is Trayvon see GZ on the phone and driving slow and following in the car and talking to someone on the phone about him... humans are pretty good at picking up vibes, eyes staring at them from a distance.  Given GZ was in a "gangbanger" red jacket not a cop uniform.. Trayvon (Tray) would probably have thought he was being cased for a beat down.  Especially when he heard GZ telling the guy on the phone where he was, etc..  It would have looked to Tray like the guy was after him and probably calling for his gangbangers to join in.  Remember Tray had no clue, no idea who was following him, chasing after him by car, foot, etc. for a considerable amount of time.  I find it hard to believe Tray did not hear some of the conversation... stuff like "they always get away" etc..


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]  LOL...I did think it over...I thought I cleared it up.  You have mentioned it more than once in multiple posts while misspelling both of their names...can I assume you are falling into some subliminal bait?
> ...



Seems to me 17 is a child.  18 to be an adult in Florida.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at the tapes again...there is something that kinda bothers me.  Maybe you guys can help.
> ...



Yep...and I think at this time it was incumbent upon George to identify himself...he didnt recognize Trayvon and trayvon didnt recognize him.  Instead George continues to creep around the complex in the dark and rain with a flashlight packing a pistol?  Even the police are required to identify themselves!  But no, the Z supporters cant even picture a scenario in which GZ should have done the same...nope he did everything right...pulllease!!

Am I missing something here?  Oh, thats right..."ITS PERFECTLY LEGAL TO FOLLOW A SUSPICIOUS PERSON RUNNING AWAY FROM THE SCENE"...yeah, I get it, but is it the smart thing to do...obviously not in this case...GZ got pummeled and charged with M2 and Trayvon is dead.  Couldnt have dont anything different?  Wow.

It turns out, George was suspicious, but this kid had committed no crime...lol.  His suspicion was warranted given the circumstances and burglaries recently...I get it.  But, it turns out he was wrong in this case...no crime...just a suspicion.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Eggzactly.  IMO both of them had a reason to be there.  Both of them had a reason to believe the other was suspicious. GZ was playing the stupid adult.  TM the stupid kid. They both had a reason and the right to defend themselves, "their" turf.  The longer the chase the more adrenaline.   The football player's gonna feel like someone's trying to ear hole him.. and eventually stop running.  The whole part about walking around the car...  To me that's Trayvon looking to see if it was a cop car.  Looking for lights. Looking for some reason the guy is following.  Hell still no discussion?  Then he gets out and continues chase on foot?  I think the State has a decent case for negligence..  That would probably lead to involuntary manslaughter given the witness that has Trayvon hitting GZ just before the shot.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Eggzactly.  IMO both of them had a reason to be there.  Both of them had a reason to believe the other was suspicious. GZ was playing the stupid adult.  TM the stupid kid. They both had a reason and the right to defend themselves, "their" turf.  The longer the chase the more adrenaline.   The football player's gonna feel like someone's trying to ear hole him.. and eventually stop running.  The whole part about walking around the car...  To me that's Trayvon looking to see if it was a cop car.  Looking for lights. Looking for some reason the guy is following.  Hell still no discussion?  Then he gets out and continues chase on foot?  I think the State has a decent case for negligence..  That would probably lead to involuntary manslaughter given the witness that has Trayvon hitting GZ just before the shot.



Well im still waiting for the prosecution to get to these points...i dont know about this prosecution team...they have witnesses coming forward that are confirming the defenses case, imo.  Its like the prosecution felt they had to prosecute to please the public, but that these are the witnesses and these are the facts and put the pressure on a jury and take it off of us...lol.  

We prosecuted him like you all wanted and the jury let him off.   Thats the vibe Im getting.  I mean bernster even had Mr good confirm that it was Treyvon on top and GZ on the bottom...lol.  If you know this going in...theres the self defense argument, right there...case closed.  They cannot choose to not call these witnesses...I mean as the prosecution team you cant just not call the last person to talk to him on the phone and then not call the eyewitness to the fight in progress.  So they knew who they had and what they would testify to.  They are pleasing the protesters and putting it all on the jury.

Case closed that is, if you arent addressing the other issues that we are bringing up.  They are dropping the ball so far.  To me this suggests, in part, a political motive to shift the responsibility to the jury...brilliant!

This case was becoming so politically damning to everyone involved that you can almost see a bunch of them gathered around the board table saying "look, we have to arrest and bring it to trial"..."we will present the case and let the jury decide...public stops the protest and jury takes the heat if he gets off...we go on with our lives and keep our jobs"

I dont believe Trayvon was verifying lights on the vehicle...I think he most likely had a pretty good look at the vehicle already.  Plus GZ was driving a truck.  I think Tray was just getting pissed and kind of went back to make sure that GZ wasnt some 280 pound monster...I think he was sizing him up.

Again though, seeing a kid circling your car suspiciously is another reason to identify yourself right now...why let him run away and then go chasing up a sidewalk with your flashlight?  He was just at your car for christs sakes.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



And when you "being wrong" gets a 17-year-old kid killed...well, that's a problem.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

BTW,  Ive heard many on here state that the dispatcher was enquiring about the location of Trayvon after the dispatch said "we dont need you to do that".  The suggestion here is that the dispatcher was in part to blame for GZ continuing to follow Trayvon.

*Untrue*...here is the transcript...the dispatch is only verifying GZs info and the location of his vehicle.  To the contrary, the dispatch is under the impression that GZ is not following him anymore.

See the yellow shaded area for the "we dont need you to do that"...then read what immediately follows:


Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police


There is nothing here suggesting that he continue to follow Trayvon.  The dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that" because that is what they are trained to do to defuse the situation and not escalate the situation and put the follower and the suspect in danger or in a confrontation they are not trained to handle.  Hello!!  Now we see why they are trained to say that...look what happened.

Theres an old saying...*"The truth is somewhere in the middle"*...if your interest is the truth, then you arent going to get there clamoring to one side or the other...open your mind.  

One person is dead...so GZ levied his punishment...judge jury and executioner...Trayvon didn't get a trial or a jury...he got a death sentence....Hell Jodi Arias didn't even get the death penalty...lol.  But what about GZ?  Well, 1) next time defuse the situation, 2) don't follow suspicious characters in the dark using a flashlight...3) when confronted don't go frantically reaching for your pockets...whats the confronter suppose to think?  That your reaching for a *tootsie roll* to give him?  4) For Gods sakes identify yourself...thats what the police are required to do for these reasons..*.how is a person to know if you are a creep or a concerned citizen?*  How was Trayvon or anyone else not supposed to think that GZ isn't the same suspicious fellow he is accusing of...he (George) seems to be acting suspicious to me and quite creepy to be honest.

I will wait on the defense to bring its case, but at the moment I lean to GZ serving some time for his mistakes...not life...but some time.  Manslaughter...10 years...5 with good behavior...Does this send a bad message to criminals or law abiding citizens defending themselves?  *NO...absolutely not*.  It tells the criminal that in the future we are living in a different world where you need to be careful who you confront, rob, burglarize or assault...they may have a gun and will shoot you.  Law abiding citizens are packing heat in record numbers to protect themselves against criminals like you!...food for thought.

It tells the law abiding citizen to be more careful in who you follow and why.  It tells them that in the future, you may want to try and defuse the situation earlier instead of continuing to follow someone in the dark in the rain carrying a flashlight packing a pistol...especially if you are following someone you have not personally witnessed committing an actual crime.  Identify yourself so that you are not perceived as maybe another criminal acting suspicious yourself.  You see a suspicious person...report it...you did your job.

Those of you desperately playing the race card to sway public perception and intimidate the jury...shame on you!  Those of you taking the other position because you don't appreciate Rev Al and Jessie protesting their BS in support of Trayvon...shame on you too!  *You both have clouded judgment* because of race...sad!  You can comment on here with your bias all you want, but it is those like you that are specifically avoided and weeded out to sit on juries...I wouldn't want to serve with either one of you.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No Sunshine, you can't swallow my jiz..and your vulgar concern with my asshole, although, heartwarming is still vulgar.

It also demonstrates you got nothing..here.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > kathyholliman said:
> ...



Well Ernie, I am no gun nut, but I know a little bit. Been around guns since the age of seven..and I pretty much have decided I don't like them.

I see almost no need for citizens to be  carrying them around, wild west style, to settle scores, like not being able to stop robberies from occurring in "their complexes" and making sure the "asshole" doesn't get away this time.

And I know enough that people like you, who can't handle themselves in the street and walk around with a chip on their shoulders, you know, like Zimmerman..should not being carrying guns.

Hopefully you don't lose it and shoot someone.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



But aren't criminals inclined to go after people they find defenseless?  What if now they have a side thought that the person might be carrying a weapon that could either level the playing field or give the law abiding citizen an advantage...isn't it a good deterrent?

How else do people protect themselves against violent crime?  Btw, some areas have crime that would scare the wild west.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The "molesting cousin" thing occurred when he was like 8 and his cousin was 6. I don't think it has much to do with anything.

His former fiancée took out a restraining order against him and he got into trouble for fighting with a cop.

This man should not have had a gun.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No..it isn't a good "deterrent". And it's been tried.

What do you think the whole "Wild West" thing was all about. Everyone had side arms and people wound up shooting each other because they were drunk or mad.

The gunfight at the OK corral was about gun control.  We have been backsliding into a huge mess.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



But that doesnt answer the question of how a law abiding person defends themselves against a criminal.  Your advice doesnt help me if I am viciously attacked.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Martin was on top of Zimmerman pounding his head into the pavement.  At that point was Zimmerman reasonably in fear of death or severe bodily harm? If the answer is yes, then he acted in self defense and needs to go free.  If the answer is no then he needs to be convicted.
Which is it?
Everything else is just noise in this case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Not if the prosecution can show that George was the aggressor and that trayvon was defending himself.  How can that be shown?...see my latest post in the other Z thread.

In short...if GZ was punched because he went reaching for his pockets in the dark when asked what his problem was or basically why he was following him and then during the struggle, Trayvon is punching him to prevent GZ from pulling a gun on him that GZ admits was exposed, then who was right?...who was the aggressor...GZ never identified himself.  In Trayvons mind GZ was showing the same suspicious activity that he was accusing of...only difference is, GZ was carrying a gun.

Being slowly followed by a stranger in the dark in an unfamiliar neighborhood and then being followed again on foot in the dark using a flashlight would give anyone a creepy feeling.  We have the benefit of hindsight to know who GZ was...Trayvon didnt.

Not as cut and dry as you suggest.  If the prosecution would start hammering the above instead of bringing race into it, they might have a chance...otherwise no.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



And you should totally own a gun and no one should be questioning that right.  

Got it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



At the top of the page, the guy pretty much admits he's a basket case.  Which is fine, I get that. 

What I don't get is why you people think folks like him should have guns.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



What answer do you want?

I'm giving you my perspective. Private citizens walking around with guns has been tried, and it's led to disastrous results. One of our founding fathers was killed in a gun duel. Several Presidents have been shot and some have even died. This is why most cities and states have opted to give professionals, like police, guns and the power to enforce the law. It's not perfect but it's a heck of a lot better than the alternative.

Which is, you have a wannabe street avenger, like Zimmerman, looking for people to shoot.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No.

I am "implying" that the restraining order would have barred Zimmerman from owning a handgun in New York, much less being able to carry it in the streets.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And you also have thugs that take advantage of defenseless people...what gives?  Several presidents have been shot...what does that have to do with anything?  What does that have to do with a defenseless female viciously attacked in a parking garage with no way to legally defend herself against a bigger/stronger man that could be carrying a weapon also.  I guess the next person in the garage can report the dead body and call the police, but that doesnt do much for the dead female in the parking lot that will never see her children again...does it?

Your suggestion returns the advantage to the criminal who under your rules would have free reign to attack anyone, because that person cannot legally defend himself/herself against his illegal assault.  Unfortunately, crime has risen to these levels...criminals should now think twice when before they didnt have to.  Sorry, I fail to see how not having a weapon to defend yourself would deter a criminal...he should be entering at his own risk...not no risk.  Your rules just made their day.  I would prefer that its at least in the back of their mind that I could be legally carrying a firearm to protect myself.  

I want the security of protection for me and my family and you are trying to take it away and then convince me that its good for me...lol.  You want to talk about dead presidents, well show me where not having a gun deterred a criminal from a vicious attack?

BTW...looking for someone to shoot?  Thats an irresponsible accusation void of the facts...he called 911...he wasnt chasing Trayvon waving a pistol.  You have the bias I described in my rather lengthy post above.  You are making wild accusations inconsistent with the evidence...GZ wasnt some crazy lunatic looking for someone to shoot and it hurts your argument and others that would like justice for trayvon.  People have to retort your crazy allegations and the facts have to take a back seat while they do it.  Its illogical, unreasonable...a distraction.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They don't seem to be pushing that particular fantasy because the facts wont support it.  It might have been reasonable if Trayvon had punched him and run away.  It is not reasonable that Trayvon would get on top of him and pound his head into the pavement.  At that point Zimmerman was justified in using deadly force.
He will walk.  There is no question in my mind on this one. It is as clear a case of self defense as I've seen in watching these things. The prosecutor's case falls apart every day as their own witnesses support Zimmerman.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



A restraining order is a federal disqualifier for owning a handgun.
What point were you trying to make?  Had Zimmerman not had a handgun he would be dead.  So I would say it was a good thing he was not disarmed by the government.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20497]Zona[/MENTION] go find another thread to peddle your shit.  Your hit, race,and run is the most coward stupidest thing I've yet to see on this forum
> ...



And hopefully never will.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 30, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



"...but I have control now..."  Famous last words......Someone like you should not be allowed to have a gun.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

Now this pisses me off.  I grew up with guns hanging on the wall and live in a state where you don't need a special permit to carry a concealed weapon.  If you want to conceal your gun, you can.  And I like that it's like that here.  

What pisses me off is that Zimmerman has presented anti-gun people with some "ammunition" against the right to carry a weapon.

Thanks a lot Zimmerman, you asshole.  

This conservative father-in-law I talk about carries a concealed weapon, and back when a permit was required he had a permit.  I like being around him.  He is the kind of guy you feel really safe being around.  You know that if some nutcase comes into the theater or mall where you are and starts shooting that guys like my father-in-law will simply pull out their gun and shoot the sucker.  (I think some of them live for the opportunity) : )

But it's one thing to carry a concealed weapon and know when and how to use it if necessary.  It's entirely another thing to behave like Zimmerman, following people around in the dark and provoking confrontations whereupon you shoot 17-year-old kids dead.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Has anyone here ever assaulted a person with a gun?  If not, stfu.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It was not a vicious attack.  You are hallucinating.

Look at the photos of Z's head wounds..  Do I need to explain them to you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah, because someone with "Delusional Paranoia" is totally safe with a gun. 

I'm kind of having a hard time beleving this guy made it to E-7 in the USMC.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



See the bold in my post...Did you even read what you are responding too?  lol....I am not referring to GZ...try to catch up...I am generalizing.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Joe, why are you sending him secret messages to Kill Kill Kill?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

The Left has a narrative about this incident.  Any information that runs counter to that narrative is ignored, dismissed or explained away.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> And you also have thugs that take advantage of defenseless people...what gives?



You breezed over the whole "cop" thing, did ya?



25Caliber said:


> Several presidents have been shot...what does that have to do with anything?


It puts on display, rather starkly, just how pervasive and dangerous our gun culture really is..


25Caliber said:


> What does that have to do with a defenseless female viciously attacked in a parking garage with no way to legally defend herself against a bigger/stronger man that could be carrying a weapon also.  I guess the next person in the garage can report the dead body and call the police, but that doesnt do much for the dead female in the parking lot that will never see her children again...does it?


More often than not, a woman with a gun has a false sense of security. A person meaning to do harm to a defenseless woman..and I suppose you are talking about rape, basically ambushes them. That means, comes up from behind. And more often than not, a woman with a gun, finds out very quickly that gun can just easily be used against them, and then you now have a thug with a gun. Might be better to teach the same woman how to be more careful in the parking lot situation or make sure that the area is well lit with security cameras.




25Caliber said:


> Your suggestion returns the advantage to the criminal who under your rules would have free reign to attack anyone, because that person cannot legally defend himself/herself against his illegal assault.


Except no, that's not what's happening.



25Caliber said:


> Unfortunately, crime has risen to these levels...criminals should now think twice when before they didnt have to.


"Crime" is at historic lows.



25Caliber said:


> Sorry, I fail to see how not having a weapon to defend yourself would deter a criminal...he should be entering at his own risk...not no risk.  Your rules just made their day.  I would prefer that its at least in the back of their mind that I could be legally carrying a firearm to protect myself.



Like I have pointed out, it's been tried before. We have police now. What the gun lobby is doing is taking this country back into some very awful days.



25Caliber said:


> I want the security of protection for me and my family and you are trying to take it away and then convince me that its good for me...lol.


I'm not opposed to you having a gun in your home to protect your family. Carrying it around in a public space? I have a problem with that.



25Caliber said:


> You want to talk about dead presidents, well show me where not having a gun deterred a criminal from a vicious attack?



I'm sorry, proving a negative?

Really?



25Caliber said:


> BTW...looking for someone to shoot?  Thats an irresponsible accusation void of the facts...he called 911...he wasnt chasing Trayvon waving a pistol.


Void of facts?
Fact - Zimmerman has a history of violence. He fought a cop and bravely beat the shit out of his fiancée.
Fact - Zimmerman wanted to be a cop.
Fact - Zimmerman appointed himself "captain" of the Neighborhood watch.
Fact - Zimmerman was "patrolling" his gated community, armed.
Fact - Zimmerman pursued Martin while armed.

Sorry..he wasn't waving the pistol while in pursuit. My bad.



25Caliber said:


> You have the bias I described in my rather lengthy post above.  You are making wild accusations inconsistent with the evidence...GZ wasnt some crazy lunatic looking for someone to shoot and it hurts your argument and others that would like justice for trayvon.  People have to retort your crazy allegations and the facts have to take a back seat while they do it.



I haven't made one "crazy" allegation. It's my belief that you should not be able to carry a gun in public places. And it's my further belief that if you are allowed to do so, you should not be allowed to shoot innocent people.

If you want to call that crazy..be my guest.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Its not a fantasy at all...its GZs own words...he reached...the gun was exposed and he was hit because of it.  Punch and run?...why so the guy can shoot you in the back?  I understand that at the moment of the punch, Trayvon didnt know what he was reaching for...but when fighting you are taught to punch once and dont stop...in the process If I see a gun...im going to keep punching...especially if he is going for the gun.

And why is GZ not being considered a suspicious character?  Someone needs to answer that...he is driving around following a stranger in the dark...he never identified himself...he was acting like a suspicious creep also...you have the benefit of hindsight now, but Trayvon didnt...how did he know who GZ was?

Cant figure out why so many are willing to give GZ the benefit of the doubt of being suspicious, but he was arguably acting more suspicious and no one can see it...why because you know now that he was NH watch captain?  You woudnt have known it that night in the dark and rain...he was acting like a creep to anyone that didnt specifically know who he was and what he was doing.  Committing a crime?  No...but neither was trayvon as it turns out.

I will bet that if all we had was raw video footage of the events that night...it would be very hard to tell who the real creep was...many would be freaked out by some dude appearing to be stalking a teen walking home from 7-11...lol.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed.  That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
I realize the Left has a narrative of this event that does not accord with the actual facts.  But could you at least try to be honest here?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow wrote:

_"Void of facts?
Fact - Zimmerman has a history of violence. He fought a cop and bravely beat the shit out of his fiancée.
Fact - Zimmerman wanted to be a cop.
Fact - Zimmerman appointed himself "captain" of the Neighborhood watch.
Fact - Zimmerman was "patrolling" his gated community, armed.
Fact - Zimmerman pursued Martin while armed.

Sorry..he wasn't waving the pistol while in pursuit. My bad."
_
I dont even know where to begin...

1) he was looking for someone to shoot because he wanted to be a cop?  Really?

2) he fought a cop?  it was a minor incident in a bar and the "cop" wasnt in uniform or on duty.

3) I have no information about the fiance...but that doesnt mean he was looking for someone in his neighborhood to shoot.  LMAO

4) He always carried the firearm...the only exception for him was at work.  He was not patrolling that night...he was on his way to target and noticed suspicious behavior at a house that had just been burglarized 3 weeks earlier...again...doesnt mean he was looking for someone to shoot.

Lastly...he called 911...the police were on the way...he wasnt looking to go shoot someone.

I have conceded at length that GZ has made some mistakes that night and I believe he should serve time for it to this point.  but again your accusations are wishful thinking on your part...will not be proven by the prosecution.  its a complete assumption that does not add up to his 911 call or the eyewitness version of events that night.

I do however respect your position that people be allowed to defend themselves, but not carry a concealed weapon...we disagree, but I do respect your difference in opinion and you make a good point.


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Has anyone here ever assaulted a person with a gun?  If not, stfu.



Can we hold you to the same standard?

Geez.  Not so bright, are you?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> *You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed. * That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
> I realize the Left has a narrative of this event that does not accord with the actual facts.  But could you at least try to be honest here?



No one except Zimmerman has testified to that.

Even the several witness on the stand have either Zimmerman or Martin on top. If you put that together, it seems that at various points in this minute long "life and death" struggle both Zimmerman and Martin had the advantage.

And the witness who testified that Martin was doing an "MMA" ground and pound, said he WASN'T slamming Zimmerman's head into the pavement.

Most telling is:



> Jonathan Manalo, whose wife testified earlier this week, told jurors he was the first person to make contact with Zimmerman after the shooting. He described Zimmerman as calm and easy to understand before police arrived. Manalo said as soon as he saw Zimmerman, Zimmerman started explaining what happened.
> 
> "I was defending myself when I shot him," Manalo said Zimmerman told him. Soon after police arrived and Zimmerman asked Manalo to call his wife. "Just tell her I shot someone," Manalo said Zimmerman told him.
> Zimmerman witness says he tried to break up fight



He was so "near death" that he was able to get up, turn Martin on to his belly, and calmly formulate a story.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed.  That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
> I realize the Left has a narrative of this event that does not accord with the actual facts.  But could you at least try to be honest here?



Im not from the left...I am looking at both sides.  Frankly, I have both sides pissed off at me...thats fine.

I see you didnt address the possibility of GZ being perceived as suspicious also.  You cant find it within yourself to take one step back for a second and think about what GZ appeared to be. 

Wasnt he acting a little suspicious himself?  How do you feel about strangers following you around in the dark?  how about following you up a pathway looking with a flashlight?  Any thoughts about what could have possibly been going through Trays or any other citizen walking home from 7-11 in an unfamiliar neighborhood?

This cracks me up...I mean you can see how trayvon would be suspicious to GZ...no problem..you are all over that...BUT some strange person following a teen at night in a truck and then up a pathway with a flashlight when the teen begins to run?  Nope not a bit creepy to you at all...lmao.  Throw the damn 911 tape out...Trayvon didnt hear the 911 tape...so you dont get to either...now is GZ acting suspicious?  Does that help you?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > *You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed. * That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
> ...


Dude you are whacked...sorry...willfully ignorant.  My head is spinning with you.  There was an eyewitness just Friday, presented by the prosecution that stated to Bernie, the state prosecutor, that it was Trayvon on top, GZ on the bottom and that Tray was in a MMA full mount position with fists moving in a downward motion to GZs head.  This is the only eyewitness to the actual fight.  Quit dismissing actual testimony.  You are very biased...you arent after the truth at all...you are denying it.  Let the chips fall where they may...but dont look like a fool.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed.  That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
> I realize the Left has a narrative of this event that does not accord with the actual facts.  But could you at least try to be honest here?



HLN is still  broadcasting the zimmerman was ordered not to get out of the car


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.

That law is unconstitutional.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.
> 
> That law is unconstitutional.



this was not and is not a stand your ground case


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.
> ...



What?  link?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Zimmerman to argue self-defense, won't seek stand-your-ground hearing - CNN.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



i am not the one confused 

oh and btw almost every state has the stand your ground or castle doctrine law


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



if it didnt come from msnbc it isnt news 

--LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

I was wrong.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Oh shit, you're right.

Sorry 'bout that.

Zimmerman waives 'stand your ground' defense -- for now - U.S. News


Regards,
SirRattusOfHattus.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The moral of this story/trial is to never get in a fight unless you are truly defending yourself.
> 
> Crime is out of control in this country and new laws have been established to protect citizens minding their own business who just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> ...


What DD said he said to her and that whole sequence eliminates the "frightened kid" thing completely.   That's why I said DD was enlightening.

 [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] insert joke here:

______________


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Is that all, pee wee?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I was wrong.



What does this say???

Can I get a Trademark please.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I was wrong.
> ...



Dogpile time!


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.
> 
> That law is unconstitutional.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No, I forgot to include your GOLD standard, the HuffyPuffyBlowTheTruthUp Post.


Sorry 'bout that.

George Zimmerman 'Stand Your Ground' Defense: Neighborhood Watchman Won't Seek Immunity Hearing


Regards,
SirRattusOfCamembert.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Lets just say for arguments sake that the incident stopped with Trayvon punching GZ.  He punched him and just after he punched him the cops came running around the corner and stopped it.

What would have happened?  Wouldnt the cops have had a big decision to make?  Like wait a minute...who was carrying on suspiciously here.

GZ gives his version of why he thinks Trayvon is suspicious.

Then trayvon gives his version as to why he thinks GZ was suspicious.

The cops then ask Trayvon why he punched GZ...

Trayvon:  Well Im walking home from 7-11 and I notice this guy following me in a truck...no big deal...then I walk by the clubhouse on my way home and hes sitting parked in an empty parking lot in front of the clubhouse (which is closed) and hes eyeballing me and talking to someone on the phone.  So I keep walking and the same truck comes around the corner and parks right along the walk hereby the mailboxes...I walk by and hes still staring at me and speaking on the phone....then I run up the walk in the direction of dads fiances house.  This man gets out of his truck and follows me on foot carrying a flashlight...Im getting really concerned...all im doing is walking home...so i ask him is there a problem...why are you following me?  When i do he tells me there isnt a problem and begins frantically reaching for his pockets on the right side and Im thinking hes grabbing a weapon of some sort, so I hit him.

The Cops:  Hmmm...okay...well Mr Zimmerman is that true?  What were you reaching for?

GZ:  Well officer I was reaching for my phone...I was gonna call 911 on him.  I was scared and fealt threatened.

Cops:  Do me a favor Mr Zimmerman...where is your phone?  Do me a favor lift up your coat there on the right side...is that a gun?  

GZ:  Well yeah, I have a permit.  

Cops:  But your phone isnt in your right pocket...its in your left pocket...your gun is there though.

At this point...GZ has no case and this goes no where.  GZ never identifies himself, is 28 years old following a minor suspiciously through the complex in a truck and up the walk on foot with a flashlight and holstering a pistol and reaching in that direction when he is hit.

So if the situation stops there...who is the aggressor?  Who really appears to be the creepy fellow?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.
> ...



This..is why the cops let Zimmerman go in the first place.

And didn't conduct an extensive investigation.

They were confused about the law.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Fear my intelligence.  There is plenty of reason to do that,


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The moral of this story/trial is to never get in a fight unless you are truly defending yourself.
> ...



--LOL
send


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Exactly! but the prosecution wants you, me, the jury to think of him as the 12 year old in that photo we first saw of him.
For the same reason, they refer to him as Trayvon/Treyvon/Trevon (I've seen all 3 spellings) and George Zimmerman as just plain "Zimmerman" or occasionally Mr. Zimmerman, further driving home the point that Martin was a child and Zimmerman was an adult.

Well, folks! Trayvon Martin stopped being a "child" when he attacked George Zimmerman. It's a shame that he was a young man for less than one minute.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well I showed you mine.  Lets have it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



where did you pull that from 

--LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



DeeDee's neck pouch?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at the tapes again...there is something that kinda bothers me.  Maybe you guys can help.
> ...



You're joking, right?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow wrote:
> 
> _"Void of facts?
> Fact - Zimmerman has a history of violence. He fought a cop and bravely beat the shit out of his fiancée.
> ...



1. Dunno, maybe. Who knows what evil lurks in the heart of men.  

2. You mean they busted down the assault charge to a misdemeanor because the cop didn't properly identify himself? Do tell. You know how ironic that sounds?

3. His fiancée got a restraining order against him.

4. That's what he says. And with all the changes that have gone on in his story..I find it amazing anyone believes this character.

So the police were on the way and after a minute long "life and death" struggle, he shoots an unarmed kid? You don't see a problem with that?


And having different opinions is a good thing..in my book.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



See my previous post.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Lets just say for arguments sake that the incident stopped with Trayvon punching GZ.  He punched him and just after he punched him the cops came running around the corner and stopped it.
> 
> What would have happened?  Wouldnt the cops have had a big decision to make?  Like wait a minute...who was carrying on suspiciously here.
> 
> ...



it is still the crime of assault to punch someone in the face


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



No fair!!!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Well they can want what they want...I havnt fallen into that trap.  Yes the media is extremely slanted in favor of Trayvon...for sure...especially HLN, CNN and MSNBC.  I have seen FOX with some objective commentaries.  Most recently Geraldo last night.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I thought I might try stephen King's Gunslinger series but I cannot get past the first 100 pages in the first book.
> 
> And when I look ahead, I don't see anything that inspires me to persevere.



  I loved that series. I guess it's not for everyone though.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Chief of Sanford Police, Bill Lee Jr. LOL.



> In his explanation, Lee referred to the stand your ground provisions of state law. They say that Floridians have the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force" if they feel threatened. Lee pointed to a part of the statute that says the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.
> Police chief steps down temporarily over handling of Trayvon Martin case - U.S. News


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Geraldo? Al Capone's vault.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed.  That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
> ...


It is irrelevant.  I keep saying this over and over.
When Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman bangning his head into the ground Zimmerman was reasonably in fear of death or severe bodily harm.  He was thus justified in using deadly force to stop the attack.
That is the only salient issue here.  Whether Zimmerman should have followed Trayvon, whether Trayvon punched him first--all of it is irrelevant here.  The only relevant question is whether Zimmerman was reasonably in fear of his life when he shot.  And I have not seen anyone make the case he wasn't.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just say for arguments sake that the incident stopped with Trayvon punching GZ.  He punched him and just after he punched him the cops came running around the corner and stopped it.
> ...



Think a little deeper...hes a minor being followed in the dark by a man who when confronted went reaching in the direction of his gun.  Ill take that case all day and win 100 out of 100 times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You neglect to mention that Zimmerman was on the ground getting his head pounded when the gun was exposed.  That would seem to be sort of a major detail here.
> ...



  How many times does it have to be said !
The dispatcher has NO authority to tell anyone SHIT !


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Lets just say for arguments sake that the incident stopped with Trayvon punching GZ.  He punched him and just after he punched him the cops came running around the corner and stopped it.
> 
> What would have happened?  Wouldnt the cops have had a big decision to make?  Like wait a minute...who was carrying on suspiciously here.
> 
> ...



That is a total fantasy on your part.  Every bit of it.
Because that isn't what happened.  What did happen was the Martin was beating the shit out of Zimmerman, putting him in fear of his life and allowing him to use deadly force to stop the attack.

In any case had it happened as you write, Martin would be in jail for assault and battery. Nothing Zimmerman did, even in your fantasy, warrants punching him.  Why would you think so?  "That man was following me so I punched him." No, you go to jail for that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Wrong.
First you make up a total fantasy.  Then you want to claim you win the case.  Even your fantasy is incorrect.  There is no reason to punch someone for following you.  Trayvon had no reason to know Zimmerman had a gun until he saw it.  Thus he had no reason to fear him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



yes 

first off the state conceded before opening 

that the (order not to get out of the car never happened)

secondly that does not stop HLN from continuing with the myth

for that matter Nancy Grace makes it sound like it is a crime 

to have a firearm with a concealed carry permit


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Again, there were *several witnesses *to the fight.

You only seem to take one into account.

And that one, that you are referring too, said he NEVER saw Zimmerman head get slammed into the concrete.

See?

No insults required.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The case was just presented ad nauseum...you have dismissed it and did very little to answer any of the questions...GZ could have reasonably been seen in the eyes of Trayvon as being the suspicious person and the aggressor following him up a walk and reaching in the direction of a gun before he was hit.  The case could be made that it was trayvon punching in self defense.  But no one can see that including you...of course if the same were to happen to you or a family member, Im sure you could find a reason for self defense...especially when it turns out there was a gun in the location he was reaching...not a phone.

The case is being made...you dont like what you hear and are dismissing it.


----------



## Edgetho (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's some pics of St Skittles' daddy --







It is said there are some 'Crip' hand signs in there.  

Another one showing just how responsible a household St Skittles must have grown up in --






The Last Refuge has more pics.

Via Washington Times:

Over the last several months, much has been heard from Tracy Martin, the father of Trayvon Martin.

In February of last year, Trayvon Martin was fatally shot by neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman, who claims that this was done in self-defense. At the time, Martin was unarmed and seventeen years old. [...]

In a recent interview with popular black-interest blog The Root, Tracy Martin said that (y)ou cant prepare your child to contend with the warped mentality of someone else. You can only teach them to be good and live by the laws of the land. George Zimmerman acted in a deranged way  and all the evidence supports that. I know how society negatively portrays black boys, and my son Trayvon wasnt naive. He wasnt blind to stereotypes, prejudice and discrimination. But I shouldnt have to tell my child to fear walking to the store to get snacks just because hes black.

On Monday, according to Good Morning America, Tracy Martin reportedly cursed at a supporter of George Zimmerman.

Yesterday, right-leaning blogger Sundance of widely-read The Conservative Tree House released several photos of Tracy Martin, some of which date back to 2010.

One shows Martin posing with a crowd of people in which, according to the blog, a finger sign denoting Crips membership is visible. Another portrays him standing in a different crowd with a cityscape and raining dollar bills in the background.

In these photos, Martin himself is making some sort of hand sign. Other individuals photographed are doing the same. TCTH identified said signs as gang-related.

- See more at: Weasel Zippers | Scouring the bowels of the internet | Weasel Zippers

Zimmerman was just taking out the trash


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Are there any witnesses that say Trayvon was the one on the bottom?  Would that be consistent with other findings?
No.
Zimmerman walks free.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



it was too dark for martin to see if zimmerman was reaching for anything 

let alone a gun 

the witnesses so far have all indicated that you could not see more then a couple of feet 

that night


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I dismiss it because it is irrelevant.  Whether Zimmerman was suspicious or not is irrelevant.  Even if he was, that is not grounds to punch someone.  The presence of the gun was not known until Trayvon saw it while he was punching Zimmerman.  Thus its presence is irrelevant.
You are very ignorant of laws of self defense.  I would suggest getting some information on the topic before spouting off again.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



There was only one eyewitness to the actual fight...everyone else was either on the phone and in the house or their name is DD.  

You are correct there is no one to verify that they actually saw him getting his head slammed into the concrete, but the other is true and you said it wasnt.  Now you are using the same witness to make your case...lol.

All we have is the cuts and bumps in the back of his head...not sure how he could have received those injuries to the back of the head.  Unless he was being punched and his head was on the concrete at the same time.  That could have happened...but it was one of the two and either could be considered reasonable to assume serious injury.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Here's some pics of St Skittles' daddy --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2010 was the point in time 

that led to the event of martin and zimmerman meeting in the first place


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Trayvon confronted Zimmerman.  That makes him the aggressor.  Trayvon punched Zimmerman.  That makes him guilty of assault and battery.  Trayvon put Zimmerman in fear of death or severe bodily harm.  That makes Trayvon subject to laws involving self defense.  Trayvon did it to an armed man with a gun.  That made Trayvon dead.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah we already had a Link??? Run in  I almost poked my eyes out.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Zimmerman's head was slammed against something.  It is consistent with his account.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I've been around guns my whole life, Sallow and I've never shot anyone.

As close as I've gotten is once, in 1971, racking a round into the chamber of a pump shotgun to convince a man that he really didn't want to rape my wife and a second time 19 years later I showed my weapon to a crack addict that was about to rob me at knife point.
In neither case did I fire and in the second case, my .44 magnum never left my shoulder holster. The intimidation factor was sufficient to deter 2 would be dead guys.

No. I doubt I will ever "lose it" and shoot someone, but I am prepared to do so, should it become necessary.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

And why is it you discount the testimony of Selma Mora?



> His testimony is in sharp contrast to Selma Mora, another witness to the fatal encounter between Zimmerman and Martin who testified late Thursday that Zimmerman was on top of Martin in the moments before a gunshot ended the fight.
> 
> "How were the two people positioned that you saw?" asked prosecutor John Guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Its irrellevant to your bias.  i have explained exactly how it is relevant...he went reaching for his gun or in the direction of his gun when he got hit...he is following a teen in the dark...he was advised not to. A case could be made that he made mistakes that made him appear to be the aggressor....that makes a big difference in this case.  If you reach for your gun and get hit first, then too bad...if when on the ground you are being punched to prevent you from continuing to reach for your gun, then too bad.  Dont follow teens in the dark...tough lesson to learn...perhaps 5 years will open his eyes.

Im not saying that he didnt feel like he was acting in self defense.  But I think he was hugely responsible for the position he was in and Trayvon isnt a mind reader...GZ never identified himself...big mistake...he was perceived to be the aggressor.  Police officers can get in a lot of trouble for not identifying themselves...this is why.  Nobody knows who you are...if you dont identify yourself and you follow in the dark, you may have lost the benefit to claim self defense you walked into the decision and did not have to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It's a great deterrent as I have illustrated above.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Again, you are fantasizing.  No one says Zimmerman was reaching for his gun on the initial encounter with Trayvon.  The presence of the gun is irrelevant here.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You haven't illustrated anything other than you might off some guy for cutting you off on the highway.

Then claim self defense.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



*he is following a teen in the dark...he was advised not to. *

that is not correct 

what about the four times during that same call 

that they requested his assistance 

self defense is self defense 

if he is not convicted on the 2nd degree

he walks on all 

either it was self defense or not


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes.  The issue is whether Zimmerman legitimately feared for his life at the time he shot Martin.  Nothing else matters.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Incorrect...go back and read the transcript...I posted it a few pages back...and commented in detail.  This is a misperception that is being passed off as fact.  Go back and read the transcript after he was told "we dont need you to do that".  All information after that is the dispatch getting GZs location, phone number and his home address...there is nothing asking for Trayvons whereabouts...only where GZ is parked. The dispatch is under the full impression that GZ has ceased following and the talk goes to where he will meet the police already en route.

The belief from dispatch is that Zimmerman is reporting something he is viewing and not following...when it was discovered he may be following or in pursuit he was advised not to.  There is a big difference from reporting on a whereabouts and actually following on foot...that was a mistake he made that night.

Come on, Mark, buddy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



incorrect on what 

his assistance was requested four times prior to 

"we dont need you to do that"


which btw is not an order 

as evidenced by testimony in court last week 

by the NWP coordinator


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



_*It takes the courage and strength of a warrior to ask for help!*_


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Now this pisses me off.  I grew up with guns hanging on the wall and live in a state where you don't need a special permit to carry a concealed weapon.  If you want to conceal your gun, you can.  And I like that it's like that here.
> 
> What pisses me off is that Zimmerman has presented anti-gun people with some "ammunition" against the right to carry a weapon.
> 
> ...



What part of "Observing suspicious characters was his job in his capacity as a Neighborhood Watch Coordinator" is so hard to grasp?

Where is your outrage when a 17 year old young man attacks a man who's motivation is protecting his neighborhood from crime?

Everyone seems so intent on crucifying Zimmerman but excuses the actions of Martin. Why? because he's been portrayed as a cute 12 year old kid?
In reality, Martin was an angry, antisocial wannabe thug on his 3rd suspension and at the time of the incident, exhibiting either macho bullshit or real racism. He was not 12, but a 5'11". 158 pound young MAN.
Could Zimmerman acted differently so that he wouldn't have provoked Martin? Of course, but the fact remains that Martin had no good reason to attack Mr. Zimmerman and ultimately was responsible for his own death.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Its incorrect because it suggests the dispatcher is requesting it on foot instead of common knowledge or from a distance.  Dispatch is asking...not requesting that he go get it on foot.

Here it is again:

http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html

Are you referring to the dispatch asking for a description of the suspicious person?   Thats not requesting him to follow anyone.  GZ is reporting the information and dispatch is taking the information down.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



it doesnt suggest anything 

other then the police wanted zimmerman to continue to keep them 

informed of the situation 

it is not against the law for zimmerman to exit his vehicle 

was it very smart to do so 

not so much 

but it certainly is not criminal 

people do dumb things all day every day 

they certainly do not deserve to have their head bashed into the sidewalk


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]  so far we have the link below.  That whole "task force on Stand Your Ground" thing was for show.  Nothing came of it and nothing will.  pRick Scott isn't going to piss off his base because he's already so unpopular.  It's not going to happen.

So we have this for "show" now:

Gov. Rick Scott signs bill to close loophole in firearm sales to mentally ill | Tampa Bay Times


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You have so many "Ifs" that you are actually describing a different case.  IF Martin was so freaked out at being followed by a stranger, why call his friend Rachel and say he's being followed by a creepy ass cracker and not call his father, who was right there, could have been there in less than a minute and said "Dad, some creepy ass cracker is following me"?  At which point, Dad would have walked out and said "Who are you and why are you following my son?"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] -can I share that school thing?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Yes.  The issue is whether Zimmerman legitimately feared for his life at the time he shot Martin.  Nothing else matters.



Oh you bet that's NOT the issue.

Because if it is the issue..then there are much bigger problems.

That means anyone can shoot anyone else because of fear.

And we are back to the Old West.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.
> 
> That law is unconstitutional.



How so?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I believe that anyone who doesn't have a permit to carry a concealed weapon can still legally wear a gun an holster.  I know several people here who do that and they are well within the law because the gun is not concealed.  The presence of a gun is irrelevant except tot he extent that once it was known, li'l Trayvon pursued a really stupid course of action.  Running away in a zig zag pattern would have been his best option and likely not one shot would have been fired.  But if it had been it would have been very difficult to hit him.  Here in KY, we like our guns, our whiskey, our horses, and our game filled woodlands.  Pretty much everyone is armed.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  The issue is whether Zimmerman legitimately feared for his life at the time he shot Martin.  Nothing else matters.
> ...



I realize your reading skills are sub par.  I wrote "legitimately".  That excludes people who think someone following them at a decent distance is suddenly a threat.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


It depends on the state. In FL you must have a permit to carry.  I dont know whether they allow open carry or not.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] -can I share that school thing?



maybe wait a few days 

i still believe that the state is unaware of it


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I was wrong.



We've come to expect that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So was Goode's 'ground and pound' testimony.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

The women on the jury will picture themselves under a large black man pounding their heads into the pavement and understand that anyone in that situation is in reasonable fear of death or severe bodily harm and acquit Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




No ifs here...just logical questions...different case?  Huh...focus...still talking about this case.

Okay, so hes being followed by a creepy dude that he isnt afraid of...either/or makes no difference to me. He was not obviously not very happy about it and for good reason.

If what GZ was describing of Trayvon was suspicious, then wouldnt the behavior of GZ to trayvon be equally suspicious?  Trayvon is a teen being followed on the way home from 7-11 as it turns out...and GZ was the adult following a tminor around in the dark.

Its so funny...not one person will answer this or give an opinion on it...lol...ive asked it multiple times and in mutliple threads...not one answers it including you.  WHY?  Because not knowing what we know now about the 911 call, etc., it is George who is the one acting suspicious and very creepy.  trayvon has no idea he is on the phone with 911 or that GZ is NH watch or that he is being reported for possibly committing a crime...LMAO...he knows none of that...and you know what?  he never knew...he died not knowing.  Not once does GZ identify himself and he got his nose broke because of it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



the medical professional that seen zimmerman the next day 

also suggested that there was several bumps to his noggin 

consistent with a ground and pound 

she also went further 

with the various abrasions on his face and checks as being consistent 

with contact with cement


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



One of those people, the one being followed..is dead.

The follower was the killer.

I pretty much think the guy being followed had a "legitimate" fear.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Actually..she didn't say that.

She said, that's what "could" have happened.

By the way, all of Zimmerman's injuries were minor. In that, they did not require a hospital stay, stitches or anything more then a bandage. And small bandages at that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I actually briefly considered doing that to the black asshole that repeatedly tried to run my motorcycle off the road down in Florida. The only reason I didn't shoot the MFer was that I like to keep both hands on the grips when I'm doing 105 trying to get away from mad men.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thanks for illustrating my point.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  The issue is whether Zimmerman legitimately feared for his life at the time he shot Martin.  Nothing else matters.
> ...



Anyone CAN shoot anyone else because of fear - 'reasonable fear.'  This is not a prima facie case for self defense.  Self defense  has been upheld by the higher courts and in the statutes for years.  And there is no 'he started it' clause.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If the carry permit is a _concealed_ carry permit and there is no law forbidding open carry, then open carry is legal.  That's how the system works.  You can do what you want unless what you want to do is forbidden by law.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > If every state had a stand your ground law there would be a lot more shootings.
> ...



Actually, it isn't.

Neither is murder or rape.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You obviously are unfamiliar with what happens when an SUV hits a motorcycle from behind at 105 miles per hour. The man was trying to kill me with no provocation. I would have been well within my rights to use deadly force to end the threat.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Those cases generally come with a "proportional use of force" and prior to stand your grand, you were required to try and get away, first.

It's be sliding thanks to the gun lobby into..who ever is the fastest draw, wins.

Grats.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And that's what the post above yours, states.

You can't open carry in New York. And getting a concealed carry permit is extremely difficult.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Almost every lawyer I know carries.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You obviously have no idea about the visibility in an SUV. Bike are hard to see when you are in a car. And most bikers just love to weave in and out of traffic or between lanes.

And what state has a legal speed limit of 105?

Seems like you were breaking the law.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



yup 

out here we have open carry no permit needed 

cc permit needed


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Congratulations!  Youre the first person to say that it wasnt smart for him to exit his vehicle.  Certainly not criminal...not against the law to open your car door.  All things considered...it got him and a teen in a whole lot of trouble.  Hes not a cop...he has a duty to report not come off as the same creep he is reporting...and thats what he looked like that night to anyone not privy to his private conversation with 911...some adult following a teen in the dark.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Wrong on most counts.  There is no "proportional use of force" in most places.  The common law standard is very clear.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


He is hardly the first person to say that.
But it is irrelevant.  Trayvon put Zimmerman in reasonable fear of death or severe bodily harm and Zimmerman neutralized the threat by shooting him. Zimmerman will walk free.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...





> A boy in Palmdale who was playing cops and robbers with a toy gun was shot and wounded Sunday night by a Los Angeles County sheriff's deputy, authorities said.
> 
> The boy was shot in the upper torso and was expected to survive, said Deputy Ed Hernandez, a sheriff's spokesman. He declined to release the victim's name or age.



Boy playing with toy gun is shot by sheriff's deputy - Los Angeles Times



> A West Memphis police officer shot and killed a 12-year-old boy late Friday night, mistaking the child&#8217;s silver toy gun for a real handgun, authorities said Saturday.
> 
> The shooting occurred about 9:53 p.m. while two officers were on a stakeout hoping to break a string of convenience-store armed robberies near North 24th Street and Goodwin Avenue.
> 
> The officers waited in the dark parking lot of the Steeplechase Apartments just south of Interstate 40 and Interstate 55. They saw two people, yelling and running, and got out of the car to confront them, Assistant Police Chief Mike Allen said.



Boy, 12, with toy gun shot, killed by police



> (CBS/WFOR) MIAMI - North Miami Beach Police are piecing together an officer-involved shooting and killing of a mentally disabled man. The man was originally thought to be carrying a gun but it was later determined to be a toy rifle.



North Miami Beach police kill mentally disabled man carrying toy gun - Crimesider - CBS News



> Saying the real culprits are authentic-looking toy guns, the Brooklyn District Attorney announced yesterday that he would not attempt to prosecute the housing police officer who shot and killed a 13-year-old boy last September after suddenly coming upon the boy playing cops and robbers.
> 
> Standing behind a table displaying 16 black and silver toy guns, the District Attorney, Charles J. Hynes, said an investigation by his office made it "abundantly clear that the circumstances leading to the tragic death of this 13-year-old were not the fault of Police Officer Brian George, but rather the result of a proliferation of imitation toy guns."



No Charges in Death of Boy With Toy Gun - NYTimes.com



> WEST MEMPHIS, Ark. &#8212; A 12-year-old boy who was carrying a toy gun was shot to death Friday evening by a West Memphis police officer, who apparently thought the gun was rea
> 
> Police Chief Bob Paudert said officers were on surveillance at an apartment building near a hotel about 10 p.m. when the boy appeared.
> 
> "The child had a toy pistol that looked identical to a real weapon. He did have a toy pistol with him and the officer saw it and fired shots. Two shots, I think," Paudert told the Memphis (Tenn.) Commercial Appeal. "It's a very tragic and unfortunate incident that happened."



Youth brandishing toy gun fatally shot by Ark. officer

*Are you getting the picture?  *


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Irrelevant to you?  And so does following someone in the dark, not identifying yourself and reaching for your gun...err...uhhh...phone that wasnt there...lol.

GZ was aggressively following and hence got aggressively punched by a minor...lol.  Very relevant to self defense...he went looking and he found it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



"Aggressively following"?  What crime is that?  What part of that justifies getting punched?
You make stuff up and ignore the relevant details.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



so far the testimony is that zimmerman did not follow 

when the defense presents its case 

you will see the debris field starting at the T 

and traveling to the place where martins body laid 

take this into account with deedees testimony 

that martin made it home and returned 

in addition according to witnesses it would 

have been to dark for zimmerman to be following martin


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

zona said:


> follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> 
> God bless america.



*n e g g e d !!!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You've used that word twice, now.  Time to go search out a new one.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I would suggest following someone in your truck and on foot and reaching for your gun and not identifying yourself at minimum minimizes your case of self defense.  That why cops dont like you following people.  You are not trained to handle the situation, defuse the situation identifying yourself, etc.

Im not committing a crime by walking into a lions den either, but I might not get off with self defense If I enter it and shoot all the Lions charging me.  

Make what up...you are making up that i am making up....lol.  Im just trying to find out if you are someone objective enough to look at the case in its entirety. Im having my doubts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Some states have a provision in the self defense statutes a provision that you must retreat before using deadly force.  Florida is not one of them.  Neither is the state where I live.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



1.  He did follow...trayvon went up the path and he followed with a flashlight...thats on the 911 tape and GZs own words.

2.  Touche...want to hear the defenses case...I may change my opinion...but as of now...this is where I stand.

3.  Not too dark to follow with a flashlight...in evidence already.

4.  I doubt seriously that will we see anything solidifying the fact that he absolutely made it home and returned...certainly cant rely on deedees testimony.  She doesnt know home from vicinity or front door from building.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



ever use a flashlight at night in almost totally black out 

you get a few feet of  out of it 

one of the witnesses said she had a hard time seeing martin

when a cop shined a light on him


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



NY has the "duty to retreat" proviso but it applies only if and where the person (i.e. the defendant) is able to do so in complete safety.

And it does not apply in one's own home.

When you have been laid out with a broken nose on your back and your attacker is on top of you and astride you and is raining blows down on you and bashing the back of your head into the concrete, it is pretty fucking difficult to retreat (in complete safety or at all).  

If Zimmerman's account is accurate, it wouldn't even matter if Florida did have the "duty to retreat" on its law books for justification.   The law never imposes a duty to do the impossible.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well the point is that trayvon went that way and then observed GZ also going that way...GZ confirms he went that way...thus he followed whether he was carrying a flashlight or not.  Those little flashlights can give off more light than you think...thats why he was using it.  It gave him better vision.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



 [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION] 

Oh come one.  Don't leave the rest of us hanging.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Give it a rest.

In sane states like New York, you can't blow a kid away because you are losing the fight you started.

That would murder.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's called "menacing".

Menacing Law & Legal Definition


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Why didn't GZ use the gun in the way you used your weapons has been the root of my questioning GZ's actions. I applaud your choice to let them live.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

I think many in here are using information they have in hindsight instead of putting themselves in the situation of the two that night that had no information...lol.  Think about it...your opinion is established based on information after the fact...neither GZ or Trayvon had that same information.

For example we all know that GZ was a neighborhood watch captain, there were several burglaries in the area recently, and that GZ was on the phone with 911...Trayvon didnt know that.  And if you didnt know that would it change your perception on that night?  It would have to.

Its like watching poker on tv with the ability to see all the cards and then yelling at the bet being ridiculous because you wouldnt have done that...well yeah, because you can see the other guys cards...duh!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



For that matter, if he had behaved himself and not gotten expelled from school, he would be alive.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I never know which wall you're going to bounce off of.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jun 30, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I guess to a racist like you actually witness testimony is a lie

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a joke that this case is even going to trial. We've reached a point where we'll actually put a guy on trial for murder merely for the sake of politics! The system is out of control.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Thank you...thats because I look very deeply into both sides...constantly.  Im not swayed by obvious biased posters from either side...I think for myself.  Like you and your gangsta profiling.  I know i know...your 25 yrs of working with the youth allows you to spot a teen in a hoodie in the dark and rain as a gangster a mile away...lol.

I might give logical reasoning and thought for Zimmerman later today...stay tuned.  

With all of your supposed expertise I would expect you to be able to do the same...havnt seen it yet.

Its not easy being me...you have to hold no bias, you see no color, you think outside of the box, you look deep into the entire situation from both sides of the conflict...you can usually get to the truth and begin proper problem solving...it works really good for me.


----------



## Zarius (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Zimmerman will kill again.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's a question for the group.

When the prosecution gave its opening, the claim from the State of Florida was that George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin because he (Zimmerman) WANTED to.

Has the prosecution come even one bit closer to "showing" any such thing since they made that (I say) irresponsible claim in the opening?

What piece of evidence so far actually supports that claim?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



something of a side note 

it is interesting the course of events in martins life 

that led to that meeting between he and zimmerman that night

it is a sad story really


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It is the DA, spelled District *Attorney,* who files the charges.  Not the cops.  Unlike you, he is a licensed attorney.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> zona said:
> 
> 
> > follow a guy in florida because he is black, get punched in the nose for doing it, and shoot and kill that unarmed kid.............and get away with it?
> ...



Had Martin just punched Zimmerman in the nose that would have been the end of it.   It was the ground and pound that got him shot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Yes. Sad picture.  Seems we would all be better off if we put the lives of others over our own.  Then maybe we would not be so assuming in our defensive positions.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I am "implying" that the restraining order would have barred Zimmerman from owning a handgun in New York, much less being able to carry it in the streets.



Things wrong with your assertions:

1.) The existence of a current civil domestic restraining order is a disqualifier to own any gun under federal law, New York Law and Florida Law.

2.)  The existence of a lapsed civil restraining order is not a disqualifier to own a gun under federal law, New York Law and Florida Law.  Source for NY law: New York State Penal Law Sections 265 and 400; New York General Business Law 39 - DD; #9 - DDD

3.)  At the time Zimmerman received his concealed weapons permit, there was no current  civil domestic restraining order in place.

4.)  In connection with obtaining his concealed weapons permit, Zimmerman was required to undergo a full FBI fingerprint background check, which is much more extensive than the New York background check requirements to purchase a firearm.

5.)  Zimmerman passed the full FBI fingerprint background check.

6.)  Zimmerman would have also passed the NY background check and be eligible to purchase a gun under New York law if he were a resident of the state at the time as New York State Law merely requires a NICS background check which is not as extensive as a full FBI fingerprint background check.

7.)  You obviously do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Your intelligence is personified below:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



that appears to be the situation


----------



## Zarius (Jun 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



Bullshit! That murdering racist was going to shoot that kid no matter what. He fantasized about it along with his racist friends and family. Let him go free. Its up to Trayvon's family to get revenge. The justice system doesn't give a shit about Black kids. That's our own fault. Doesn't mean we cant seek our own vengeance.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> It's called "menacing".
> 
> Menacing Law & Legal Definition



Perhaps you should contact Angela Corey and explain to her how she messed up by not including a menacing charge against Zimmerman?  Maybe they can still amend the charging instrument to include "menacing".  You can drop her a line at:



> Courthouse Annex
> 220 East Bay Street
> Jacksonville, Florida, 32202



I am sure she will be so impressed with your credentials as legal wiz extraordinaire on the US Message Boards that she will hire you at once.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "menacing".
> ...



you are getting a lot of good mileage 

with that one 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I think many in here are using information they have in hindsight instead of putting themselves in the situation of the two that night that had no information...lol.  Think about it...your opinion is established based on information after the fact...neither GZ or Trayvon had that same information.
> 
> For example we all know that GZ was a neighborhood watch captain, there were several burglaries in the area recently, and that GZ was on the phone with 911...Trayvon didnt know that.  And if you didnt know that would it change your perception on that night?  It would have to.
> 
> Its like watching poker on tv with the ability to see all the cards and then yelling at the bet being ridiculous because you wouldnt have done that...well yeah, because you can see the other guys cards...duh!



that is the same information the jury is going to have


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Each state has it's own rules about who is tried as and adult and who is not.



> In the law a juvenile is defined as a person who is not old enough to be held responsible for criminal acts. In most states and on the federal level, this age threshold is set at 18 years. In Wyoming a juvenile is a person under the age of 19. In some states a juvenile is a person under the age of 17, and in Connecticut, New York, and North Carolina, a juvenile is a person under the age of 16. These age definitions are significant because they determine whether a young person accused of criminal conduct will be charged with a crime in adult court or will be required to appear in juvenile court.



Trying Juveniles as Adults legal definition of Trying Juveniles as Adults. Trying Juveniles as Adults synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

But all states allow minors to be tried as an adult under certain circumstances.

https://www.ncjrs.gov/html/ojjdp/9912_2/juv5.html

I realize that li'l Trayvon is not the one on trial here.  But I'm really tired of him being referred to as a 'child.'  



> *child n. *1) a person's natural offspring. 2) *a person 14 years and under. A "child" should be distinguished from a "minor" who is anyone under 18 in almost all states. *



child legal definition of child. child synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

Li'l Trayvon was a minor, he was not a child.  If he had prevailed and killed Zimmerman, he would likely have been tried as an adult in adult court.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I am "implying" that the restraining order would have barred Zimmerman from owning a handgun in New York, much less being able to carry it in the streets.
> ...



I would be very interested in how you would go about defending Trayvon...lets here the other side.  Help!  lol.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I don't weave in and out of traffic. I know exactly what visibility he had. I looked right in his eyes. He was intent on killing me.

As to the speed, the asshole was behind me at that point, trying to ram me. I didn't want to go so fast I lost sight of him, hoping we came up upon a police officer.\
I was doing what I could to stay alive. Are you saying I had no right in that case to exceed the speed limit? That I should have let the poor downtrodden black man in the Escalade run me down? Just like George Zimmerman should have allowed that cute 12 year old, Trayvon Martin, to beat him to death? Is that it Sallow? It really is as simple as black and white, isn't it?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Were both gz and tm racists? Was this purely a race war hit? Possible I suppose that they both saw the other as the enemy based on skin. Sad.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Here's were things don't jive...

IF Martin is worried about Zimmerman's gun...wouldn't he be trying to control Zimmerman's hands?  NOT punching him in the face and head?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Now this pisses me off.  I grew up with guns hanging on the wall and live in a state where you don't need a special permit to carry a concealed weapon.  If you want to conceal your gun, you can.  And I like that it's like that here.
> ...



If  your neighborhood has a watch program it is everyone's duty all the time to be alert to suspicious activity.  You don't just blow it off because you are not 'on.'


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] -can I share that school thing?
> ...



Where's the decoder ring?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Again.

The police let Zimmerman go.

They did not do proper forensics.

And put on display the institutional racism that is still pervasive in Florida.

They did a tox screen on Martin but didn't even bother to ask Zimmerman for a breath test.

There would be NO trial if Sharpton hadn't become involved.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...




The FBI has independently determined that racism was NOT a factor in the Martin shooting.  

The investigation is concluded,  the findings released...


*No evidence Trayvon Martin's killer is racist: FBI interviews*


July 12, 2012|Kevin Gray and Barbara Liston | Reuters



 MIAMI/ORLANDO, Florida (Reuters) - FBI interviews with dozens of  friends, coworkers and neighbors of George Zimmerman found no evidence  that the accused murderer of Florida teenager Trayvon Martin was a  racist, according to new documents released on Thursday [by the FBI].


No evidence Trayvon Martin's killer is racist: FBI interviews - Chicago Tribune​


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfD7agP1yxw]Danzig getting knocked out - YouTube[/ame]

Danzig's next move should have been what?

Headshot with a 9mm?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Pedestrians are even harder to see.  That doesn't give you the right to run over them.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I would be very interested in how you would go about defending Trayvon...lets here the other side.  Help!  lol.



First and foremost, I would not use a knock-knock joke in opening argument.  Other than that, the defense is doing a decent job.  

To explain defense strategy is extremely difficult at this point because it is fluid.  You must be able to make decisions on the fly regarding cross examination.  It is only when the prosecution rests that you really employ strategy and that is based upon what the prosecution has actually presented.  So you adjust your strategy based upon what the prosecution has accomplished.  Which, up to this point is not that much IMHO.  I would expect something much better when forensics evidence is proffered and the evidence of the  autopsy is discussed.  If the Prosecution has a chance to prevail it is because of something they will reveal there...


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Pedestrians are casually walking around on the highways?

Since when?


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sharpton is annoying but thank God he stepped in here.  Hopefully this sheads light on situations like this in America.

Oh and zimmerman defenders, what happened to the top cop who let Zimmerman go intially?  Did he quit in shame?   Doesnt that tell you something?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Where are your hands when you are trying to fend off blows to your head?  Protecting your face and not reaching for your gun.  Reach for your gun?  I hit you in the face...oops here comes the hand to protect the head again.  Trayvon may have figured that as soon as I stop throwing blows, the leverage goes back to GZ and the gun.  So he just keeps punching.

I have no idea what the thought process was, but I can assume that based on GZs own account of the situation that during the struggle his gun was exposed and we know that GZ was going for it...and we do know that Trayvon was punching him in the face.  So two and two together and I can consider certain thoughts that could have been going through Trayvons.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




And there are other situations when 'detached reflection' is not required.



> Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr. declared in Brown v. United States (1921) (256 U.S. 335, 343 (16 May 1921)), a case that upheld the "no duty to retreat" maxim, that "detached reflection cannot be demanded in the presence of an uplifted knife".[4]



Stand-your-ground law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am thinking that if you are being sat upon and getting your head beaten into the concrete, the courts would not require 'detached reflection' nor hold you to a 'duty to retreat.'


----------



## Amelia (Jun 30, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Have you or have you not read that Zimmerman said Martin attacked him.  If you have not, then where have you been?  If you have, then you obviously don't consider that credible, so what would good would posting the link do?

But here is a link:

Shooting of Trayvon Martin



> When police arrived on the scene, Zimmerman told them that Martin had attacked him and that he had shot Martin in self-defense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If my (former) wife's attacker had completed breaking down my door, I would have killed him. Had the man with the knife been closer to me when I indicated I was armed, HE would have died. In both cases, I had an alternative that didn't include killing someone. George Zimmerman had called out for help. He was even refused help from a man that opted to call 911 instead. He was getting pounded, punched in the face and with each punch, his head was driven into the ground. He was fresh out of options. He unholstered his weapon and fired as a last resort.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I am "implying" that the restraining order would have barred Zimmerman from owning a handgun in New York, much less being able to carry it in the streets.
> ...



If you think Zimmerman would have been able to get a gun license in New York, let alone a carry permit..

I've got a couple of good deals for you.

Item 1 - A bridge in Brooklyn. (Cheap)

Item 2 - Swamp Land in Florida. (Good for a Gator Farm)

PM me.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 30, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Care to cite when I ever used said weapons in an unlawful way? I am 55 and have owned or had access to firearms my entire life. Never shot anyone, never threatened anyone, never did anything illegal with said firearms.

I spent almost 16 years in the Marine Corps. I have served this country as a Marine and you question my ability and my rights? You are beyond stupid.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very interested in how you would go about defending Trayvon...lets here the other side.  Help!  lol.
> ...



LOL...omg...no knock knock jokes for sure.

I guess what I am asking for is objectivity...how would you go about making the case that Trayvon could have been acting in self defense and that GZ could have been considered the aggressor at least in Trayvons eyes in that moment.

I think its easy to empathize with GZ...we have his words and all of his information now...but what about the guy who isnt here to give his side?  One who didnt have all the information that night that we have today


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I know the prevailing laws.  So far, based on having command of the law, I haven't seen anything that suggests that Zimmerman was guilty.  And if you notice the others here who have legal backgrounds are also not claiming he is guilty.  I realize that people who have no legal background may be struggling with this case.  But those of us who know the laws of this country are not struggling with this case, nor are we obligated to do so in order to pass some internet poster's personal objectivity test.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "menacing".
> ...



Pretty sure she's sorta botched this..

Murder 2 is probably overcharging..and I think it's deliberate.

In any case..if Florida gets this wrong..the Feds will probably get it right.

He's not walking.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I know...I know...you are 65 years old and know and experienced everything...this case isnt rocket science and you dont need a law degree to know what applies here.  You are not a lawyer in this case and you are not a juror...you are just another posting braggart without an objective bone in your body as I see it.

Your 65 years of experience has appears to have developed a bias and a whole lot of bitterness.  Just my take...If my grandmother talked like you I'd wash HER mouth out with soap....lol.  Your language is vulgar, your bias is thick, your compassion is slim and your ego is bigger than the blimp.

I really dont have much interest in your opinion...and I dont believe I asked for it either.  You seem to be seeking me out...try to resist.

BTW, your neg reps dont bother me...the truth hurts.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I think you are reaching here.

Play it through in your minds eye.

You are in fear of being shot.

Fistfight or wrestle?

The LAST thing I'm going to do is straddle the guy and hit in the face exposing my chest...

I want to be BEHIND him locking his arms and hands in a hold that prevents him from reaching that gun...and be screaming "HE'S GOT A GUN,  CALL 911"

The MMA style beat down to the head doesn't jive with a fear of being shot by a gun.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There are many Americans who put the lives of others ahead of their own:  Policemen, nurses, doctors, soldiers, to name a few.  All of them are voluntarily in harm's way.  But even in those instances there are many situations which demand that the person defend his/her own life and they are legally allowed to do so.  

Your statement has to be the stupidest one I have EVER read on a forum.  Humans are genetically programmed to preserve their own lives, and the law allows it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Being a member of the crotch rocket group, we probably shouldnt even go here.

Get off your fn cell phones, pay attention to the road and quit running over my friends.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She reads minds too!  WOW!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Nor should there have been one.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Stop riding between lanes and act like a car when you pass someone.

Zipping around like you are the Millennium Falcon dodging asteroids is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Usually when their car quits and they have to go for help, but pedestrians can be pretty much anywhere.  Only the interstates prohibit pedestrians.  Still, they are there if they have car trouble.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And that's where the institutional racism comes in the play.

Had the situation been reversed?

Zimmerman black and Martin white?

Zimmerman would already have been convicted.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/11/justice/florida-stand-ground-sentencing

No one died in that case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



And you are being a disrespectful little smartass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Check the quote in my signature.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That's quite a stretch.

Most of the time people with car trouble wait for help.

If they are walking? It's on the shoulder.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


GZ could have ended it by not getting out of his car and giving chase. He decided to pursue while armed. He could probably have brandished the gun as you did to deter the suspect at any point in time.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I agree.

Martin probably didn't even see the gun until it was buried in his chest.

Another lie Zimmerman told.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I doubt that. 
I do know I would still be on Zimmerman's side in this discussion assuming it had national attention.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I cited a similar case.

It completely proved the point I made.

Florida is a pretty racist state. It's been proved out over and over again.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS0sqUhfzx0&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DbS0sqUhfzx0&has_verified=1]OLD MAN BEATS UP YOUNG BLACK BOY ON METRO BUS - YouTube[/ame]

Here's another sort of similar circumstance.

Had the young man shot the old man..I doubt one Zimmerman supporter on this board would be jumping to the young man's defense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] -can I share that school thing?
> ...



what school thang? pm me.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You're damn right...and you worked real hard for it

I won't return the favor of your neg reps...frankly it seems very childish and immature, which is something else you have a lot of experience in.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And he would have been charged with Menacing. Learn the law. Brandishing a gun is not something you do lightly. Someone simply walking towards you, not threatening you in any way should not see your gun. By the time Zimmerman had been struck in the nose and knocked to the ground, the ability to defuse the situation by brandishing had ended. Displaying the gun without intent to use it would have ended up with one of them shot, very possibly Zimmerman who was at a definite disadvantage. I expect that once he was able to reach his gun, he drew and fired, just like you must in that situation.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Sorry,  you're going to have to elaborate.

My understanding is Zimmerman said Martin saw the gun AFTER he was on top of Zimmerman wailing away on him.

That seems totally consistent with the facts.

They struggle,  gun goes off one time,  Martin stops fighting.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.



Except that Zimmerman had the equipment and the skill to survive the attack.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Pretty sure she's sorta botched this..



Spoken like a true legal wiz.  Perhaps you can inform the Governor of your credentials as internet legal wizard par excellance  and he will appoint you to replace Cory?



Sallow said:


> Murder 2 is probably overcharging..and I think it's deliberate.



Err ---Sallow if it was deliberate that would mean she undercharged Zimmerman and should have gone for murder one.



Sallow said:


> In any case..if Florida gets this wrong..the Feds will probably get it right.



Highly unlikely. DoJ assessment:



> With all federal civil rights crimes, the government must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that a person acted intentionally and with the specific intent to do something which the law forbids  the highest level of intent in criminal law. Negligence, recklessness, mistakes and accidents are not prosecutable under the federal criminal civil rights laws.



But then again what does the Department of Justice  know compared to your legal expertise?  You should be in line to replace Holder... you can send your resume to 



> The White House
> Attn: President Barack Obama
> 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW
> Washington, DC 20500


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I must concede that law school IS a lot of work.  But, I can also affirm that it is worth every minute and every dime spent on it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Is that why you became a nurse instead?  The only thing you have shown me is that you can google wikipedia and CLAIM to have a law degree and experience in Psychology and working with urban yutes...im not impressed or naive.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Probably this:

Records show George Zimmerman got D&#x2019;s in criminal justice classes - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com 


But I know more than one person who got to their last year of law school and calculated that if they made a D in every remaining subject they would still graduate.  "D stands for Degree."

And then there was the question: What do you call a judge who graduated last in his class?  Answer:  "Your Honor."


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You state merely your opinion.  There is no such thing as "aggressively following".  That is simply a value judgment on your part.  It does not negate Zimmerman's claim to self defense.

I did have an open mind when the case first opened.  I read the initial accounts of what happened.  I saw that the assistent DA did not want to charge Zimmerman and the police released him immediately.  All of that told me it was a legitimate case of self defense.  Nothing I have seen since then negates that initial impression.  In order for it to negate that initial impression I would need information that zimmerman was not reasonably in fear of death or severe bodily harm.  That he was not on the ground getting the snot pounded out him by a fit and trim man.  That Martin lacked the 3 crucial elements for determing self defense: ability, opportunity, and demonstrated intent.  Did he have the ability to inflict death or severe bodily harm on Zimmerman? Yes.  Did he have the opportunity to do so? Yes. Did he have the demonstrated intent?  Yes.  When you can show something that contradicts that I will believe that Zimmerman is a murderer.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 30, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]
> 
> Did you respond to my answer to your question?
> If, so, apologies in advance and I'll dig around some more.
> ...



For those of us who have had the misfortune of being forced to put black people on the stand for the defense, Jeantel's behavior and demeanor is all too common.  It is the reason, this behavior is the very reason why an innocent black man is more likely to go to jail than an innocent white man.

I have seen it a thousand times, unfortunately mostly to those who were truly, truly innocent.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Brandishing a firearm is a crime in my state.

At CCW class they were emphatic...NEVER unholster your weapon unless you intend to use it.

Never intend to use it unless you are in fear for your life or defending the others from the threat of death or grievous bodily harm. 
*Unlawful use of weapons--exceptions--penalties*. 
*571.030*. 

1. A person commits the crime of unlawful use of weapons if he or she knowingly:  
*
(4)* Exhibits, in the presence of one or more persons, any weapon readily capable of lethal use in an angry or threatening manner​


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



This woman you are referring to with the 20 year 'stand your ground' case  was prosecuted by Angela Corey right after she was assigned as special prosecutor to this case.

IMO she is another casualty in the long list of casualties of this case - ie Bill Lee and Ron King.

Rep Corinne Brown vs Angela Corey on Marissa Alexander:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyITmlJHALM]05.11.12: Rep. Brown + Angela Corey Talk on Marissa Alexander - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You would have to show that Zimmerman had the three elements in place: ability, opportunity, and demonstrated intent.  Following someone is not demonstrating intent.  You would have to claim that Zimmerman was reaching for his gun when Trayvon initially confronted him.  There is no evidence of that.

Additionally we know now that Trayvon had a burglary record, that he was caught at school with women's jewelry and a screwdriver.  That there had been burglaries in his area.
While I dont know, I strongly suspect that Trayvon was in fact casing houses to break in and Zimmerman, who was sensitized to just that kind of behavior, caught him at it.  That's why Trayvon confronted him instead of running away.  When someone is following you, you get away.  You dont confront them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.
> ...



He got the shit kicked out of him because he approached the older whit dude. The white guy got up and moved away for God's sake. They traded some insults and the bad ass black kid goes up to confront him.
If he had stayed in his seat, he wouldn't have gotten his stupid ass beat down. He's lucky. I'm not bigger than he was and I'm older than the whit dude. I'd have considered putting him down.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



But how do you get to that point if you cant even acknowledge the appearance GZ could have had on Trayvon?

Your looking at his self defense...Im looking at Trayvon was possibly looking down the barrel of a gun had he not punched GZ...I mean you dont really believe that GZ was really reaching for a phone that wasnt there, do you?  Doesnt he have some responsibility in identifying himself before he pulls a trigger?  Trayvon as far as we know died thinking that he was killed by some creep following him at night who was finally successful in grabbing that gun he kept reaching for.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I did not become 'a nurse instead.'  I was already a board certified NP when I enrolled in law school.  I never intended to practice law.   A person who only teaches law is not required to hold a license.  I got the degree to be better in my field, and to be able to start my own business upon retirement. Fact is, my business has been started for some time now.   And FYI a lot of nurses get doctorates, and a lot of us get JDs.  We even get paid in our clinical practice for having it because it is a doctorate in a related field.  We also have a professional organization known as The American Association of Nurse Attorneys.  

As to the wiki and sites from which I post, well you can just suck that one up.   I am under no obligation to pay for a service like WestLaw or Lexus/Nexus to post cases on a message board.  But the thing you fail to recognize is that I know which cases to look for, obscure cases, obscure laws, etc.  A person who does not have command of the law cannot hone in on those things because they don't have the knowledge of what to look for.  So you can suck it up.  And am still a board certified nurse practitioner, and I can legally teach the law if I so choose.  

You are very young.  You would do well to spend your time in pursuit of formal education.  I can assure you your life will improve if you do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Or maybe you just took a couple of criminal justice classes...none of us will ever know or care.  You're just another online braggart to me who calls people they dont know faggot.  You should have taken some maturity classes.

Im not as young as you think and have a degree.  I just dont feel the need to boast of my degrees, certifications, sports trophies and employment as you do.  Especially not to an internet message board.  You have a need to post your resume every time you think your words or claims will give you some credibility or an edge in your argument.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And that has nothing to do with the point I made.

Had the young man shot the old man, because he was losing the fight and felt that his life with in danger..none of you folks would have any trouble putting the young man in jail.

And that's telling.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Back up.
Zimmerman produced the gun and shot Trayvon only after Trayvon had him on the ground and was pummeling him.  Zimmerman produced the gun only after Trayvon had seen it and told Zimmerman "you're going to die tonight."  On your back getting pounded is not the time to identify yourself.
I am amazed you know what Trayvon was thinking before he died.  If you had a son would he look like Trayvon?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.
> ...



First,  the black guy struck first.

Second,  the white guy stopped hitting him once he was down.

Had he continued to wail on the black guy after he was down,  and no one was stopping him...and the black guy believed he was in danger of death or grievous bodily harm,  he would have been within his rights to use lethal force to stop the attack.

But it didn't come to that...white guy ended the threat to himself,  and walked away.

Had Martin done that,  he would be alive today.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]  where's my "No Fair"!!  pm?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yes, there are strict gun laws and they even apply to people who have carry permits.  

A common misconception is that it is OK to fire a 'warning shot' over someone's head to convince them of something.  That is not the case.  People have gone to prison because a bullet from a warning shot ended up in someone's body other than that of the person you are trying to scare.  



> Warning shots create a variety of legal and practical problems. It cannot be too strongly stated the bullet must land somewhere! If the situation is stressful enough to inspire a warning shot, careful aim will not be possible; certainly not while keeping an eye on the threat. When shot into the air at a 90-degree angle, the bullet should fall back to the earth at the speed of gravity. The terminal ballistics should be uncomfortable, but not deadly.2
> 
> However, a precise 90-degree angle is not possible under stress and the bullet is more likely to plow into some unfortunate target still propelled by its gunpowder charge. There is a report of a law enforcement officer who fired a warning shot into the air to get the attention of a fleeing robber. The bullet ricocheted off a building ledge and struck the felon in the top of his head. This got his attention as no one ever had before, but it appeared that the officer had illegally shot a fleeing felon, and the wound location looked like an execution. Fortunately, the robber survived and doubtless made spirited complaints about being shot, which coincided with the officer&#8217;s report of the circumstances.3



https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/ccm-columns/its-just-the-law/warning-shots/

I know of a civilian who fired a warning shot that killed someone he couldn't even see and he ended up in prison.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.
> ...



I certainly wouldn't. The old man retreated, but the young one couldn't let it go.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There's no indication that Martin would not have done that. And there's nothing to indicate that Zimmerman didn't start the altercation other than Zimmerman..who's basically changed his version of events several times.

And, no, I do not think that use of lethal force against an unarmed opponent is justified in the majority of cases. That would really take an extraordinary event.

Part of which does not involve the person using the gun stalking his opponent and aggravating a tense situation.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And that's the "shooting match".

Here in this scenario..the young man is doing what Zimmerman did.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



LMAO.  I haven't had any trouble convincing those who have JDs and those who are attorneys because we all know the sweat and toil that goes into it.   Clearly you have no clue what it takes to get a JD.  I can tell you, and so will they you will read more in your first year of law school than you read in your entire undergraduate career.  I didn't even go full time and it was 2,000 pages a week.  Every week.  

And you have to suck up the faggot thing too.  You called me a bigot, and my response was going to rhyme.  Get over it. That's how forums work.  

And yes, when I can produce the case laws and statutes and you cannot, I do have more credibility and an edge over you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Just as an aside on that video...


"Bring the amberlamps" 

"he leakin' "


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Only in states that require you to retreat.  And even then you are not always required to retreat.  



> Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr. declared in Brown v. United States (1921) (256 U.S. 335, 343 (16 May 1921)), a case that upheld the "no duty to retreat" maxim, that "detached reflection cannot be demanded in the presence of an uplifted knife".[4]



Stand-your-ground law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm pretty sure if someone is beating your head into the concrete that you are not required to retreat.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Same here.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



UNREAD!!!  Im not impressed by your claims or your googling abilities.  Your arguments are continually diminished by your vulgar language and immature name calling.  Please quit trying to convince me...I have my opinion...I think you are a blowhard.  Change your behavior and maybe I will reassess...or maybe not.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Zimmerman had his hands free enough to take the gun out his holster and deliver a near perfect shot to Martin's chest which killed him instantly.

That doesn't sound like he was blacking out or near death.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Martin had a knife?

This gets better and better.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 30, 2013)

Check out the Blaze coverage of all the death threats written in ebonics directed at Zimmy

Fine upstanding citizens

JO


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @Missourian  where's my "No Fair"!!  pm?



Sorry,  I missed it...Jon didn't think much of it...

PM sent.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




zat so?



> A Brooklyn teenager waving a water pistol that looked like a machine gun was critically wounded early yesterday by two cops who fired at him 17 times, police said. Cops said Michael Lane Jones, 16, refused to drop the "very realistic replica" of a fearsome Tec-9 machine gun that he was carrying while riding a bicycle in his Fort Greene neighborhood about 2:40 a
> 
> Read more: COPS SHOOT TEEN OVER TOY FIRE 17 TIMES, BELIEVED FAKE GUN REAL, POLICE SAY - NY Daily News



COPS SHOOT TEEN OVER TOY FIRE 17 TIMES, BELIEVED FAKE GUN REAL, POLICE SAY - NY Daily News


----------



## justoffal (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes....quite the flare for spectacular misinformation no?

First they claim she wrote the letter and now she says she can't read it.

Amazing.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jun 30, 2013)

Well you can be sure that part of that  " Social Justice " brigade will include stealing expensive sneakers from the nearest store front.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Jun 30, 2013)

As the civil rights movment becomes less and less relevant they need to indentify new villains to keep those government checks coming in.  After all there are a lot of mansions and porches out there than need to be paid for....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Now you're just being a creepy ass cracker.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 30, 2013)

He was probably on something....

We will never be allowed to know that.

JO


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2013)

I still don't know whether Zimmerman's motives nor does anybody else here.  I have followed suspicious looking personx in my neighborhood.  My next door neighbor actually chased one down in a  truck due to bizarre behavior after a series of burglaries in our area.  (It turned out to be a UPS guy using a rental truck while the UPS truck was in the shop.)  It is what people in a neighborhood watch area do.  And some will be more zealous and/or aggressive about it than others despite our police training to not be proactive.

But again, the most compelling evidence in Zimmerman's favor at this time is the fact that we have a witness reporting Martin complaining about a "creepy ass cracker" following him.  We have Zimmerman on the 911 tape saying he had lost sight of Martin and didn't know where he was.  It was a dark rainy night.  Does anybody think a physically fit teenager could not have easily run away from a perceived danger?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So in your mind, depraved as it appears to be, an 8year old little girl brandishing a toy gun and yelling bang, deserves to die.  Nice.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah, let's here (sic) the other side.  Where'd you say you got that degree?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Because HE was the aggressor, you fool, not because of his color. The white guy had made his attempt to defuse the situation by moving to the front of the bus. The black kid pursued him and deserved his beat down. Self defense does not apply when the person committing the bad act is met with superior force. The white man in this case was the one acting lawfully.

This is further proof of your myopic black vs. white mentality. Why can't you see good vs. evil?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure she's sorta botched this..
> ...



Um..no.

I ain't a lawyer.

I already have a job as an IT professional with a major financial firm.

Just for the record. This isn't about "me".

Focus..dude..focus.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Zimmerman never fought back.

Martin had no injuries from being struck by Zimmerman.

Martin had Zimmerman on the ground...Zimmerman wasn't fighting back and was yelling for help...

And Martin continued to pound on him...without relenting.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


If you are in fear for your life or grievous bodily,  you have the right to defend yourself with lethal force.

That's straight from the statute.

A good rule of thumb...if you don't want to have lethal force applied...don't put yourself in a position that can be construed as putting another in fear for their life or grievous bodily harm.

Seems simple enough.

IMO,  following this rule makes for a BETTER society.

Less assaults is a good thing,  right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



I am in the Neighborhood Watch, and I'm calling 911 right now.



Did I do that right, Trayvon defenders???


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Exactly.

Give this man a cigar.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



creepy ass crackah

there I fixed it.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Um..no.
> 
> I ain't a lawyer.



I nominate this post as the understatement of the year.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I still don't know whether Zimmerman's motives nor does anybody else here.  I have followed suspicious looking personx in my neighborhood.  My next door neighbor actually chased one down in a  truck due to bizarre behavior after a series of burglaries in our area.  (It turned out to be a UPS guy using a rental truck while the UPS truck was in the shop.)  It is what people in a neighborhood watch area do.  And some will be more zealous and/or aggressive about it than others despite our police training to not be proactive.
> 
> But again, the most compelling evidence in Zimmerman's favor at this time is the fact that we have a witness reporting Martin complaining about a "creepy ass cracker" following him.  We have Zimmerman on the 911 tape saying he had lost sight of Martin and didn't know where he was.  It was a dark rainy night.  Does anybody think a physically fit teenager could not have easily run away from a perceived danger?



Jeantel also testified TM called GZ a rapist.   It can be taken that TM was working himself up and justifying the attack on "the creepy ass cracker rapist".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
History.s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.
776.013&#8195;Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.
(1)&#8195;A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that persons will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
(b)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
(2)&#8195;The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person; or
(b)&#8195;The person or persons sought to be removed is a child or grandchild, or is otherwise in the lawful custody or under the lawful guardianship of, the person against whom the defensive force is used; or
(c)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force is engaged in an unlawful activity or is using the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle to further an unlawful activity; or
(d)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who enters or attempts to enter a dwelling, residence, or vehicle in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person entering or attempting to enter was a law enforcement officer.
(3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.
(4)&#8195;A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a persons dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.
(5)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
(a)&#8195;Dwelling means a building or conveyance of any kind, including any attached porch, whether the building or conveyance is temporary or permanent, mobile or immobile, which has a roof over it, including a tent, and is designed to be occupied by people lodging therein at night.
(b)&#8195;Residence means a dwelling in which a person resides either temporarily or permanently or is visiting as an invited guest.
(c)&#8195;Vehicle means a conveyance of any kind, whether or not motorized, which is designed to transport people or property.
[/sallow]


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure she's sorta botched this..
> ...



LMAO!  You are killing me!  They don't have time to go apply for those jobs.  They are too busy trying to show that I don't have a  JD.  No doubt they are all up on the finer points of the law such as those that involve Conflicts of Law.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Martin had the concrete.  Sorry you are too dimwitted to get the point.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Bumping the post.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Let's see.. bad ass old man walks away from argument with wannabe... Trayvon walks away from wannabe...  wannabe pursues makes aggressive move (one wannabe makes sweep with hand at bad ass, the other wannabe makes fumbling reached for "pocket" when questioned)... wannabe gets ass handed to him... 

Difference?  Wannabe with the gun not happy about loosing the fight, screams for help, and then kills the bad ass in "self defense."


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




The federal Hate Crime investigation is closed...no evidence was found that indicates Zimmerman was a racist or that the shooting was racially motivated.

That backdoor to persecution is already shut tight and locked...by Holder and the FBI.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ernie, he's agreeing with you on the bus video.  The black guy is playing zimmerman.  You appear to see the old man as zimmerman in this video.  You are defending the white guy in both scenarios, that is the point.  If this black kid on this bus had pulled a gun in self defense when loosing the fight would you have defended his shooting as self-defense?  All the black kid did was "pursue" malign and poke.  The old man beat the crap out of the black kid for the pursuit and for the poke.. the black kid by your measure would have been in his right to kill the old man in self defense.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.


So you missed the part where the thug punched out an armed man??

Who btw when saw the gun told GZ " you're going to die tonight"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Why yes..you did.

You crazy ass cracker.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.
> ...



Have not seen that evidence yet, wasn't that GZ's story?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.
> ...



And that's according to Zimmerman.

Man..lot's o stuff happened in that whole entire minute between when Zimmerman and Martin got close.

It's practically out of Death Wish.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> LMAO!  You are killing me!  They don't have time to go apply for those jobs.  They are too busy trying to show that I don't have a  JD.  No doubt they are all up on the finer points of the law such as those that involve Conflicts of Law.



Should we broach the rule against perpetuities?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Light bulb moment? maybe... maybe not


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*Absofuckinglutely not!* The young man is the aggressor, just like the other young man who is dead.
You have this idea in your head that Martin was justified to attack Zimmerman because he was an armed dude with a gun. Trayvon Martin was the aggressor and his irresponsible actions caused his death.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Did you actually read this?

And when did Martin enter Zimmerman's tent?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



"struck first"  chest poke at best.. yeah the black guy pushed him .. just as Zimmerman pushed Trayvon by chasing and chasing and chasing then reaching for his pocket when asked who he is why he's following him..

The white guy stopped hitting him probably because there were witnesses, because he probably had bad knees, and also because he's probably a better man than either Zimmerman or Trayvon.  BS that gang banger did not pull a gun probably because he didn't have one and/or because there were witnesses.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Just what "irresponsible" actions were those?

Buying candy and a drink from a convenience store?

Walking home?

Trying to get away from Zimmerman?

Which one?

Zimmerman called police at 7:09. At 7:16 he killed Trayvon Martin.

That's a whole, what? 7 minutes?

The "fight" lasted under a minute.

It's ALOT like the video I just showed you.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The evidence that he confronted George is in, that he was punching George is and that George had a gun is in and that Travon is dead is most certainly in. So
Your assertion that " if Travyon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today" is remarkably dim witted.  

 Yes the defense has not actually begun yet...my last line was just a reminder of what's already common knowledge for those following the case.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Probably not.

Racism is a very difficult thing to overcome. Couple that with the "holy" gun and there you go.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Why is the young man the aggressor? Because he pursued or because he "touched" the old man?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



People ask me why I carry a gun. I tell them that cops are too heavy.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Well actually no.

That's George's first story..when he told police he got out of the car to check the address and was hit from behind.

That didn't quite jibe with the 911 tape or the proximity of where body was found so Zimmerman told a couple of other stories..

And wound up with Martin asking him "What's your problem"..

Sort of a deviation..eh?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If Florida fucks this up?  This case shouldn't even have been brought to trial in the first place because there is no case against Zimmerman.  Now you want the Federal Government to waste millions more tax payer dollars because you're too biased to recognize that fact?  

Following someone is not a crime...especially when you're following them while reporting to the Police that you think their behavior is suspicious.  The reason this particular situation spiraled out of control isn't because George Zimmerman was *attempting* to follow Trayvon Martin...it's because Trayvon Martin made the decision to walk BACK to where Zimmerman was returning to his SUV to confront the "Cracker".  All of the physical evidence points to Martin starting that confrontation by punching Zimmerman in the nose...knocking Zimmerman onto his back and then sitting on him while he CONTINUED to assault Zimmerman.  Martin didn't punch someone once and then walk away when they went down.  He continued to assault someone who was flat on his back on the ground.

The germane facts of this case are that Trayvon Martin is the one who chose not to go into the safety of the condo he was staying at after running away from the stranger who was following him.  Trayvon Martin is the one who chose to walk back several hundred yards to confront that stranger after referring to him as a "Cracker".  That isn't something a defense witness or Zimmerman stated...that's something that a PROSECUTION witness stated...that's something a FRIEND of Trayvon Martin stated!  When they did so the State's case for either Murder II or Manslaughter was shattered.  This isn't Zimmerman "stalking" Martin...this is Martin deciding to seek out Zimmerman and have a confrontation with him over being followed.  This is Martin deciding to walk away from the safety of the condo in front of him and walk several hundred yards AWAY from that condo to confront someone that he just described in a racially hateful manner.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So chest poke is a strike, he instigated.  What are you arguing?

Zimmerman pushed Trayon...major liberties with the language here

Mind reading, medical diagnosis and a silly psych evaluations


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Fear of death or grievous bodily harm and "blacking out or near death" are two totally different states.

The Prosecutions witness testified that under the circumstances,  Zimmerman was at a minimum,  it danger of grievous bodily harm.

She testified that "But any sort of head trauma can result in an internal injury, meaning bleeding into the brain, skull fractures."

And when asked by O'mara "So stopping the attack is what allowed him to survive it.  Would you agree?"

     She answers:  "It could have, yes."

That's the prosecutions witness's testimony.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well to Ernie's defense, his issue may be old guys verses younger guys.. or based on the the lack of video and / or decent witnesses for the prosecution in the TM case.  Have to remember we don't have a video like this bus showing zimmerman's face as he cursed about Trayvon and gave chase and reached for his "phone" at the start of the conversation.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



We'll have to see.  None of that removes the testimony already on the record pointing to TM  being the aggressor.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I guess what I am asking for is objectivity...how would you go about making the case that Trayvon could have been acting in self defense and that GZ could have been considered the aggressor at least in Trayvons eyes in that moment.



I would try to show that GZ was the initial aggressor.  That he grabbed Martin in order to detain him for the police.  To this end I would use Dee Dee's testimony that Trayvon yelled "Get off, get off!!" to suggest such a possibility.  I would then assert that Martin was thus justified in punching GZ to free himself.  When GZ fell to the ground as a result of the punch, he suffered injuries to his head... GZ also  dragged Martin down on top of him, either intentionally or inadvertently and as a result of grabbing him previously.  Martin struggled to get up, yelling help help.  Finally freeing himself, Martin was able to get up and was backing away when GZ got up and shot him in the chest..  Martin fell face first and GZ got on top of him to check to make sure he was dead.

This scenario will ultimately rely upon forensics.  From what I understand of that evidence it is somewhat conflicting.  The shot was fired while the barrel was against the hoody, but 6 to 12 inches from Martins chest.  This is indicative that Martin was leaning over GZ and the hoody hanging down at the time the shot was fired.  On the other hand, the trajectory of the bullet was straight, from front to back and not at any angle.  This is indicative that both parties were standing at the time of the shooting because it would seem that a substantial angle of the trajectory would be present if GZ was on the ground shooting upwards at Martin.  However, I am not a forensic expert and will anxiously await that testimony.

I am unwilling to exonerate or convict GZ at this point and will await all of the evidence before doing one or the other... but if the trial ends right now, GZ walks and properly so IMHO.  The prosecution has clearly not proven its case... yet.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Ernie's a decent guy.

I have no personal problems with him.

Probably would buy him a beer if he was in a bar.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Except that you still mistakenly believe that George Zimmerman was the aggressor.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Instigated... you mean like pursued by car, verbal taunts, pursued on foot in the rain in the dark, then reached for his gun when questioned by TM?  Same as this bus video.. they did the dance for a long time... the wannabe pursued... the alpha beat the carp out of the wannabe for "instigating" ... The difference between this video and the trial?  color of skin and age are swapped... video evidence.. neither are packing..


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Why do you believe Zimmerman's pursuit was "passive" and the pursuit by the guy in this bus was "aggression?"  In this video on the bus both are being aggressive, the old man smartly tries to diffuse by walking away, but then he turns to taunt by saying something like I'll beat the shit out of you.. then the wannabe pursues.  They are both the aggressor right up to the point where the wannabe curls up in the fetal position while the old man is beating on him.  Just like the trial where GZ is just laying there getting his ass beat crying out for help.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It really is quite a stretch to call a person getting pursued by another person, an aggressor.

Mr. Martin did not actively seek to confront Mr. Zimmerman.

It was Zimmerman that was chasing Martin.

This didn't happen over a long period of time.

And now some in the conservative community are saying some really ridiculous things..like Martin doubled back.

In six minutes?

Really?


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly if Trayvon was the thug he's being made to be, Zimmerman would be dead today.
> ...



According to WHO?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Believe?

Zimmerman's own statements (Depending on which set you believe) make that the case.

Someone fleeing is generally looked at as the victim. Sometimes the victim can turn things around.

Check out this vid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-OxxSp-VJw]Zebra Drowning a Lion - YouTube[/ame]

Sometimes the lion doesn't always win.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It's in one of the multiple versions of the story he's told.

You know..the one where they are talking.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



With all due respect, 25?  The girlfriend's testimony is that when she calls him back...he's standing outside of the condo he's staying at, breathing hard after running away from the man who was following him.  Look at a map of the gated community.  That's several hundred yards away from the path that Zimmerman took when he was ATTEMPTING to follow the man who had disappeared behind the row of townhouses.  Martin has lost his pursuer.  According to the Prosecution's own witness Martin is safely outside the condo.  So how do you move him all the way back to where the fight took place unless HE chose to walk back to confront Zimmerman?
George Zimmerman is on the phone walking back to his SUV at this point.  He's completely LOST Martin.  He's telling the Police where to meet him inside of the complex.  It's at this point...right after Zimmerman gets off the phone...that the confrontation takes place.  The fact is...there is no way possible for that confrontation to take place where it did unless Trayvon Martin makes a decision to retrace his steps and confront the "creepy assed Cracker".  It simply doesn't happen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

The old man in the video... he appeared to be intent on teaching the wannabe a lesson... I suspect that's what TM was doing.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I saw. I see similarity, BUT Ms. Alexander fired a warning shot that hit a child. I would fully expect that George Zimmerman would be found guilty if he had missed Martin and killed someone else.

I agree that 20 years is very harsh.

At best, reckless endangerment 5 years, out in 2.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Except nothing in evidence supports your scenario. OK?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL

I saw the song playing over and over and over and over again on the thread and totally missed this!

You're always on your game.  ;-)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2013)

And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well they know this as rote fact Zona, because first of all, it's the accused's version of events.  Second of all... Second of all...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



NO!!!! because the black kid was the aggressor. Find a youtube of a white man attacking a black man. I will always come down on the side of the one attacked. Sallow will always come down on the side of the black. See the difference?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You crazy ass cracka

Fixed it again.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Boiled down?

Zimmerman calls the cops. He follows Martin in his car. Checks an address. Martin flees. Zimmerman gets out of car to pursue Martin. At some point he meets Martin. They fight. Zimmerman shoots Martin.

That whole thing took place over the course of 7 minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The point is Angela prosecuted her right after she was assigned to this case, and she made an example out of this lady because it was smack in the middle of everyone covering their asses and trying to keep the peace


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You crazy assed weird cracka..

Fixed yet again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm going by Zimmerman's testimony given prior to the trial.  Zimmerman himself said Trayvon was walking away, then running away.  Zimmerman himself said he pursued the suspect.  Zimmerman himself said he was questioned by the suspect and reached for his "pocket."  Zimmerman himself said he was not happy about loosing the fight.  Zimmerman himself said he screamed for help.  Zimmerman himself said he killed the bad ass in "self defense."  What part of Zimmerman's provided statements disproved what Zimmerman himself said?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Which piece were they trying to keep?

Is this a zombie thing?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You're both wrong.

It's creepy azz cracka.




So there.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



OBJECTION

Speculation on "weird".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I did, especially 776.012 (1)


> He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Rat wrote the Cracka Song - he's the expert.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?



Being near death is not a prerequisite for using deadly force.  Reasonable fear of death or severe bodily harm is the standard.  Zimmerman was certainly that.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My bad.

Point goes to the rat.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I was having a piece moment, see my edit note.

peace piece peece pese


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




There are no facts here,  just emotion and speculation.

Look at the diagram of the scene...there was no "chasing and chasing and chasing"...that's a figment of your imagination.

"The white guy stopped probably stopped because..." more speculation and imagination.

He stopped...that is a fact...you should learn to recognize them.

Here are some examples:

Marin did not stop until he was forcibly stopped.

Another fact.

Following someone does not justify a physical attack.

Another fact.

Reaching for a cellphone after saying you don't have a problem is not just cause for being physically attacked.

These are the facts.

Now,  show me your FACTS.

Not your feelings.

Not your speculations.

Not your overactive imaginings.

Just the facts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I see your point.  But I'm just talking about this video.  The black man in this video did not "attack" the old man.  Watch it again.  He poked him.  If you call that an "attack" were just not using the same definition of attack.  Poke.. is attacking?  Instigating, yes.  Encouraging, yes.  But then so is yelling I'll beat the shit out of you.  Watch the video again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No. Like punching George Zimmerman in the nose and jumping on top and raining down blows "MMA style". Had Martin simply had the sense to come in out of the rain, he'd be alive. What part of that is so hard for you to grasp?

Do we need to get Dee Dee to translate for you?


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And what "great bodily harm" or "imminent death" did Zimmerman "believe" he was going to prevent?

Zimmerman, who after his under a minute long "life and death" struggle, was,  by the testimony of multiple witnesses, in complete composure.

And, he refused medical treatment.

My my..didn't he know his "severe" hematomas could have ended his life?

What a "risk taker", no?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Show me where I have ever been racist or STFU.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Again.

Zimmerman pursued Martin. He caught up to Martin.

At that point, it was a fight or flight situation.

By Zimmerman's own account, Martin asked him if he had a problem.

I don't believe that account by the way.

And it could have been Zimmerman who struck the first blow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Let me help you keep them straight...

Peace... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Piece... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cleese... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meese... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hope that helps.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


He had just killed a kid. I don't know about you, but I would be pretty emotional at that point. Suppose YOU explain for us the evolution of Dee Dee's story, OK?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?



I'm bemused by the notion some people have that Zimmerman's injuries were not extensive enough to make him fear for his life.  They seem to think that Zimmerman should have allowed Martin to continue to slam his head against the ground until his injuries were more pronounced.

Here's the deal, folks.  When someone gets into a physical confrontation with you and throws a sucker punch that puts you down on your back on the ground...that's the end of most such confrontations.  If that person continues to strike you while you are on the ground then you're in a world of trouble.  This isn't someone who is content with making a point with the punch that knocked you down...this is someone who wants to cause you serious injury.  This is someone you need to be very afraid of.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You forgot Joe Pesci.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d2LAs-WL_4]"You Think I'm Funny?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



First off, getting your ass kicked doesn't automatically translate into reasonable fear for your life.

Second, how do you know Trayvon didn't fear for his life when Zim reached for 'Something' in his pocket?

It's irrelevant that Zim was losing a fight.  The question is who is ultimately responsible for the fight, and did the fight warrant lethal force.  

I'm being serious here Ernie because we're all firing off speculations.

Suppose there was a way to prove that Martin feared for his life when Zim reached for the gun; Certainly not outside the realm of possibility.  Would that change your outlook one iota?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Small itsy problem with that.  Not a mark on the ME report except the finger and the gunshot wound.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You don't suppose he could have actually been reaching for his phone, do you? He was very likely going to call dispatch to inform responding officers of his location and his contact with the subject. 

But you are convinced that he was reaching for his gun without regard to logic and Zimmerman's account.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Maybe when George struck the first blow, he punched Martin in the finger?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He could have thrown a happy haymaker and missed utterly; Good as a landed shot from a legal standpoint.

I don't think that's the case; However I do feel that he's ultimately responsible for the fight.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



couldashouldawoulda
ifififififififififififififififififif


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Highly unlikely IMO, but again irrelevant nonetheless.

A crazy guy's been following me and now he's reaching in his pocket... This may be my only chance.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'd take a coffee for sure, but I haven't had a beer in 25 years.

Yes, I think we could have a decent conversation, especially now that you know I am always armed.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Who's Dee Dee?

And lets go back to the testimony.

He was completely composed after shooting Martin.

Like he just squashed a bug.

He rolled Martin on to his belly and was trying to restrain him.

He also had the presence of mind to formulate his own defense, almost immediately.

And if you see the video of him walking into the police station, he does so casually.

Nothing about this guy shows any remorse. That's unusual given he's killed an innocent kid.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The facts are a 17year old boy went to the store bought some skittles got caught by rain on the way back.  Was pursued by Zimmerman.  Zimmerman calls the police the recording is made.  Zimmerman admits to pursuit on the recording.  With the police on the way Zimmerman maintains pursuit.  Zimmerman had previously stated on the recording that "they always get away."  Zimmerman is confronted and questioned, ok sure... says "I don't have a problem" and reaches for his pocket. Trayvon, in response to the reach to the pocket and the statement "I don't have a problem," proceeds to fighting Trayvon.  At one point we have a witness say that the guy on the bottom Zimmerman is moving the wrestling match to the concrete at which point the fight gets serious with Zimmerman crying for help and TM besting the guy on the bottom about 8-10sec of beating.  Then something happens and TM is dead with a gun shot wound to the chest.

The facts are Zimmerman is on trial for the killing. The fact are Zimmerman admits to the killing.  The facts are Zimmerman believes it was self defense.  The facts are the state went from self defense, to wanting to try him for involuntary manslaughter, to trying him for 2nd degree murder.  

The facts are Zimmerman knew he should not purse or confront, eyes and ears only. The fact are Zimmerman had not pursued in prior cases.  Many of which they did get away.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Zimmerman followed to observe, not to confront or attack. Martin was aggressive Zimmerman was, shall I say, actively passive?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Riiight... So there's two aspects to this case... What we know, and what we're trying to reconstruct.

What we know is devastating to the defense.

What we're trying to reconstruct, eh, don't look so good either.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...





On a side note..a friend of mine came into my apartment recently and told me he was packing.

I made him leave the apartment and put the gun in the laundry room.

I don't tolerate guns in my house.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*He rolled Martin on to his belly and was trying to restrain him.*

Go get your facts straight.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He he .. first rounds on me for both of you.  This is not personal, rather it is a good chance to consider through introspection, what would I do in this situation.   How would I feel if this was my boy with the skittles.  Or my boy with the CC working NW.  I was brought up by southern white parents.  I've seen plenty of racism in my life, from the South Florida race riots of the 70s to conversations at the hunting cabin in the GA mountains about head bashing runs in the Atlanta race wars of the 60s.  I recognize that I was raised in different times, transformational times, and that the light bulb moment that we all have some basic racist tendencies we have to fight, does not happen for everyone.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



a) you must not have been paying attention to the testimony
b) "what we're trying to reconstruct"

what we're making up

There I fixed it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I believe you left off the "H" Proper spelling is "crackah"


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My bad.  I'm just learning the language.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





"Making up?"  There is only one living witness who knows exactly what happened, and he has a vested interest in making it appear a certain way.  You know, liking not being in prison and all.

Why do you take his statements as absolute fact?


----------



## asterism (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Fact - Zimmerman has a history of violence. He fought a cop and bravely beat the shit out of his fiancée.



Not true.  You have no proof of that.  What you might have is proof of an arrest (not a conviction) on Zimmerman resisting arrest with violence.  That can mean anything from accidentally kicking a cop or even grabbing his arm.  It doesn't mean he "fought a cop" and if he did, there would be a conviction for that.  So where is the conviction?

There is no proof he "beat the shit out of his fiancee."  There is proof that they both took out mutual restraining orders against each other.

That you have to exaggerate and lie means you know there isn't enough for a conviction in this case.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to come back later to chat with the people that are actually watching the trial and have a clue as to what the hell is going on.  This fantasy, make it up as you go land makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yup! Reread the statute. Who assaulted who? Hint: Following a suspicious character by a Neighborhood Watch Coordinator is not "assault".

ETA: Because of all the traffic here and in a couple PM strings I'm involved in, I'm 40 or 50 posts behind. I am going to scan, but not respond until I catch up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Interesting fun fact...


This thread has over 4500 posts.  The "Official" Zimmerman Trial thread has only 580 posts.



We win!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Refer to my post above.  There is witness testimony, and a whole slew of evidence that's been presented.

Let me know when you go watch the testimony and the evidence to catch up and you have some kind of grip on what's gone on in the courtroom and we'll talk.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Interesting fun fact...
> 
> 
> This thread has over 4500 posts.  The "Official" Zimmerman Trial thread has only 580 posts.
> ...



That's cause the fun people are (usually) here.

;-)


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Funny you say that.. One day my dad brought a new friend to the house, a black guy.  They were drunk.  The guy said something about my mom being a ___ing sexy lady and well.. That was the last time my dad ever brought a black guy to the house.  Ouch... Clearly he brought the wrong guy to the house, race had nothing to do with it.  But my dad did not see it that way..  it was the 70s. Guns?  I don't mind guns in my house, it's the character of the person that owns the gun that matters.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Over ruled. It has been established by evidence  that Sallow is weird.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That is your right.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


How was Trayvon supposed to know the guy in the black and red jacket with the dome cut was just observing?  Would you want some guy following you to observe you walking to your house like that? Some guy that is ignoring your requests to stop following?  How do we know Zimmerman did not make the first punch or grab Trayvon's phone?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He did not roll Martin as far as I know. Zimmerman did restrain him until he observed that it wasn't necessary, but LEO's rolled him to his back for CPR

 If I am wrong, point me in the right direction.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Where did you hear that Martin requested him to stop following?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



There was no "ground and pound" the witness(John Good) said he didn't see anyone getting hit. Do you guys listen to the testimony?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Dee Dee tutors for one 40 oz/hour.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Why *don't* you? Do you assume that because his story indicates self defense he has to be lying?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Interesting fun fact...
> 
> 
> This thread has over 4500 posts.  The "Official" Zimmerman Trial thread has only 580 posts.
> ...



Did you read the OP there?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL

Eyez caw huh and axe huh ta hep me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Biased website. Find the correct spelling at a reputable site, like HuffPo.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You're right, except Zimmerman said he had to restrain Martin, but Martin was incapacitated after he was shot through the heart. Zimmerman was still in his wannabe cop mode.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



We don't, but that doesn't allow you to assume Zimmerman initiated the assault. Again! Being followed passively does not justify assault.

One can assume that since it was dark, Zimmerman could not locate Martin. However, Zimmerman was using a flashlight that would make it easy to locate him. Zimmerman had no reason to attack Martin. Police were on route.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Not automatically, but I see that he has a vested interest in lying; in claiming the attack was more brutal and unprovoked than it was.

My position is not that enigmatic.  He *sought out* a confrontation.  I don't think he set out to kill or even hurt someone, but that's what happened.  It stemmed from a God complex, from a guy who thought he was Wyatt Earp because he had a gun.  He acted recklessly, confronted someone who was doing nothing wrong and who didn't want to be confronted, and got his ass whooped.  

Had he not had a gun, the story probably would have ended there.  He's all healed up now and he'd be getting on with his life, probably with the wisdom not to fuck with someone just because you don't like the way they look (meaning that he "looked suspicious," not black).

I think that Martin threw the first shot, but I think he did so because he feared he was about to be attacked.  I don't think that was irrational on his part.  A stranger is following you and now you ask him what the deal is and he reaches into his pocket.  If this happens to me and I'm unarmed, I'm thinking this might be my only shot (like I said earlier).

The fact that he was *losing a fight* is not relevant.  Who is ultimately responsible for that fight, is.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?
> ...



A life threatening injury is not required for you to have 'reasonable fear.'   If it were, there would be no point in even trying to defend yourself.  You would have to let them kill you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Zimmerman provided no reason to make Martin believe the following was passive.  How would Martin have come to the conclusion that Zimmerman was "passively" following him to help the cops find him and interrogate him for "walking home in the rain?"


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!  You are killing me!  They don't have time to go apply for those jobs.  They are too busy trying to show that I don't have a  JD.  No doubt they are all up on the finer points of the law such as those that involve Conflicts of Law.
> ...



Yeah,' that life in being plus' would blow their minds all over the place.  Of course, I think when it comes to future interests the 'unborn widow' would do just as well!  

@Legeleagle   Off topic, but just for you Eagle.  Back in the 1960s when the feds bought up all the land between the Tennessee and Cumberland rivers to make a 'recreation area' and wildlife preserve, they contracted with the landowners that the Land Between the Lakes would 'never' be commercially developed.  LOL.  50 years later that land is well on its way to being commercially developed!  It's difficult to explain to the children of those landowners exactly what happened.  Well, it's not Whiteacre, nor is it Blackacre. It's not even Inbetweenacre, It's Fedacre!  And you best not speed while you are driving through it unless you REALLY want to go to federal court and pay about $500 + in fines.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



TM's friend said she heard Zimmerman start the confrontation. Zimmerman said he was following him and Zimmerman wasn't going to let these(this) assholes get away.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



TM's friend has been caught lying 3 times. There's no reason to believe ANYTHING she says.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I have to say......if I had that roll of shit growing on my chineck.  I'd take a knife and cut it off myself.  
It looks as if her head wasn't circumcised.


----------



## asterism (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



What in the evidence shows that Martin would have stopped beating Zimmerman if he hadn't been shot?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



*
Some guy that is ignoring your requests to stop following?*

Making shit up.  See Drug DD testimony.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

asterism said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



All of his prior victims, all the restraining orders?  Oh that's right there were no prior victims or restraining orders on TM.  What about Zimmerman?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?



When you have 'reasonable fear.'  Reasonable fear doesn't require that you be 'near death', nor does it require that you have a life threatening injury.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Did Zimmerman quote the law that stated how he could defend himself with deadly force immediately after shooting martin?  It kind of seems like he was well prepped for that.


----------



## asterism (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



So there is nothing to show that Martin was going to stop.

Ok.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I say the same thing about Zimmerman.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



He said he didn't actually see the punches land, but he did see Martin raining down blows "MMA style" Are you assuming Martin was punching the sidewalk? Or pulling his punched before they landed? Put down the pipe. flush the rest of the herb. You might just recover some of your intellect given enough therapy.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?



GZ told the police that Martin saw his gun and went for it. Unless Martin takes the stand, the jury won't hear that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Damn! You could get into the graduate level course, no problem.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Unlike you, rational people actually care about facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



M O'M read his original statement back and then the one from that night.  That is where "ground and pound" came from.

John Good was trying to not speculate at all on the stand.  However, as he said, he did use common sense and rational thinking in giving his initial statement(s).


>>>"GROUND AND POUND." Even though he was called Friday by the prosecution, John Good, a former neighbor of Zimmerman, gave testimony that seemed to bolster the defense contention that Martin was on top of Zimmerman in the fight. Good said he saw Martin straddling Zimmerman in manner similar to a mixed-martial art maneuver known as "ground and pound."


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And if Zimmerman's testimony is believed that 'he thought he was near death' at the time he shot Martin, how do we on a message board determine when the proper point of 'near death' might be?   That seems to be important to some here--that Zimmerman was not near enough to death to shoot.  How does one determne if they are near enough to pull the trigger?
> ...



I'm not bemused at all.  If Zimmerman is convicted, then that will be the death blow to the right of Americans to defend their own lives.  This is not a prima facie case of anything.  It isn't even a landmark case.  It is a less than routine case because there was no case, but one that is happening because of political pressure.  I have to wonder how close Obama is following it.  I also have to wonder if any of his advisors reminded his that he is Zimmerman's president too.  And conversely, if some black thug broke into my home and assaulted me whose side would Obama take.  

This case has all the earmarks of your garden variety all American cluster fuck.  It is just difficult and somewhat nerve racking that there is no telling who will be the ultimate fuckee.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He was just getting the shit kicked out of him and had no idea how badly Martin was hit. It makes perfect sense until he ascertained no further threat.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And the guy you keep relying on for the blow by blow, says Martin was not slamming his head into it.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



da Rat lerned me dat


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Um..no.
> ...



This means what?

Your "opinion" has any more weight?

Because why?

You are a lawyer?


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Who?  The ones making fun of the girl?   (See above)


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well no..it won't.

What it will do is put out the message you can't start shit and expect to be able to kill someone if they defend themselves and kick your ass.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No, the ones who care about facts. That was a lame assed deflection.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Wut?  Dis how eyez talks now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



So you discount any altruistic motive Zimmerman may have had and assume the unpaid NW volunteer set out to kill instead of protect the property of his neighbors?

OK. Bias acknowledged.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So Dee Dee the woman who may be charged with perjury is more credible than Zimmerman who was actually on the scene?
Your bias noted as well.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.

That clearly puts TM in the wrong.

Fact.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



So says the techie.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> Wut?  Dis how eyez talks now.



Its not deflection, its all about your fact checkers and what they are about.  Thier "facts" are skewed sir.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> 
> That clearly puts TM in the wrong.
> 
> Fact.



WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Someone has been paying attention!

You get the prize of the day!

How refreshing to find someone that actually has a clue about what's going on in the trial.  There's been a whole lot of Fantasy Making Shit Up Land going on in this thread today.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> 
> That clearly puts TM in the wrong.
> 
> Fact.



Now you have him circling back.

Fact checkers indeed.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2013)

If I was his attorney, I wouldn't let Zimmerman take the stand.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


A MUTUAL restraining order.

Next week, we will most likely find out that Martin was involved in a lot more than his troubles at school.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> 
> That clearly puts TM in the wrong.
> 
> Fact.



From Tude DD:

"he said hisself was already home..."
"I thought his father would hep him..."
"I heard voices and thought they would help...."
"Didn't think it was a deadly thing..."
"Just a fight..."


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Not trying to convince you of anything.  If you don't want to read any profanity, feel free to post only in the Clean Debate Zone.  

I, too have my opinion, and I think you are a whiney little girl.  I doubt I will reassess.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Did Zimmerman quote the law that stated how he could defend himself with deadly force immediately after shooting martin?  It kind of seems like he was well prepped for that.



Anyone with a CCP is familiar with the laws related to deadly force.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> ...



Jeantel said he reached his dad's house.



> "I thought he was going to be OK because he was right by his daddy's house, but his daddy was not home," Jeantel said as Martin's father cried in court.


Trayvon Martin Told Friend About Man Following Him in Final Moments - ABC News

The attack happened at the "T" of the walkway, dozens of yards from his dad's house.

So Jeantel had him circling back.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

Why would Zimmerman even have to at this point?  The Prosecution's own witnesses have proven the Defense's case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Da ratz beez one righteous mo fo


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



My point went over your head like a 747.  I would say, 'keep trying' but you are just too boneheaded to understand that in America anyone who believes their life is being threatened by anyone, regardless of the age of the person doing the threatening, has the right to defend their own life.  That was just a few examples.  There are many many more similar cases out there.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

candycorn said:


> If I was his attorney, I wouldn't let Zimmerman take the stand.



Good thing you aren't an attorney.  Zimmerman will be a very credible witness,his own best.

I asked one of my customers what he thought.  He said the jury will vote to convict in the belief that if they don't they might encounter physical danger from angry Negro mobs.  I hadn't considered that. He might be right.  If so, it will be the death knell for our justice system.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Girl?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > There are no facts here,  just emotion and speculation.
> ...




My response in red above.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> *Who's Dee Dee?
> 
> And lets go back to the testimony.*
> 
> ...



DD is the state's key witness. You haven't been watching the trial if you don't know who she is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Daz rite. I be's all that, an mo. Now you's has ta bez escusin' me, I has a kawl comin' in ohn my sail foam. An yes, I's be fin ta use a boo toof.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Rat, IOU + rep but I've got to spread it around first!  Don't get carried away there.  Someone may come along who is better armed than you.  Like me:

 

And not only that, they are semiautomatic.  I don't even have to reload~!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Facts are facts. The fact that they don't support your desire to see Zimmerman incarcerated do not indicate any skewing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The "message" that should be garnered from this is that you shouldn't start "shit" with someone who might have a gun and might defend themselves with that gun.  Trayvon Martin *should* have gone inside the condo and called the Police to report the "creepy assed Cracker".  If he'd done THAT...he'd be alive right now.

You want to talk about a "teachable moment"?  That's it...


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Perfect.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



How did you arrive at that exact time of death?

I have an issue about the police not keeping Zimmerman on the line.  When I had that break in in 2006 in TN, the police kept me on the line until they arrived at my house.  They also told me to get my gun and if anyone comes through the bedroom door to shoot them.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

DD splained fo u's not payin tention an onna rush

and u's living in Fantasy Making Shit Up Land haven't watch the trial talking out your azz land:

*State Star Witness

Diamond
Dee Dee
Rachel
'Tude DD
Drug DD
Yessuh DD*​


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

Iz steal thinks Mawtin shud ob be callin' da pohleese instaid ob comfrontin dat white creepy ass crackah follerin' him wantin' hiz skittles.
Iffen Mawtin wooda staid in he howse in da betroom callin' da pohleese, he be still alive.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That you know didley about the law.



Sallow said:


> Your "opinion" has any more weight?
> 
> Because why?



Because I have forgotten more about the law then you will ever know... that's why.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



These are your fact checkers.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If I was his attorney, I wouldn't let Zimmerman take the stand.
> ...



After all, that's why they charged him in the first place.

You never know with juries, though. They may be very justice minded, and my take their duties seriously...and hopefully they are advised to serve justice, and not public opinion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> DD splained fo u's not payin tention an onna rush
> 
> and u's living in Fantasy Making Shit Up Land haven't watch the trial talking out your azz land:
> 
> ...



You forgot *DD The Hutt*.







Just sayin'


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

On my "sail foam"

I just fell on the floor laughing @  Rat


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> ...



Someone needs to confiscate all the magic wands the fairys have been handing out. 





(Not a fairy wand, but we can imagine, like many others on here do.)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm never ever ever going to be able to say cell phone the right way again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Otay, sail foam kawl ova.

Wud I's be missin'?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


You assume it want over my head.  My point is one that is typically not understood by authoritarians.  Not to turn this to a political point.  But you appear to believe a right to kill in self defense is the same as justification for taking a life in self defense. Authority to perform an act is not the same as justification for taking the act.  If Trayvon had been packing and Zimmerman was not Trayvon could have led with his chin fallen to the concrete cried like a baby for 8sec when he knew someone was watching then shot and killed Zimmerman.  Would he have been justified because it was self defense? Because he was able to intimidate Zimmerman into throwing punches?  Or is self defense only for those in authority positions?  What if Zimmerman was a bad cop and was beating on TM would you be defending the teen if he killed a cop in self defense?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Iz steal thinks Mawtin shud ob be callin' da pohleese instaid ob comfrontin dat white creepy ass crackah follerin' him wantin' hiz skittles.
> Iffen Mawtin wooda staid in he howse in da betroom callin' da pohleese, he be still alive.



dis hee-ah thread aint evah gonna be da same affa dat

myz sail foam iz ringin


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

sail foam&#8482;  - trademark royalties to [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Somebody failed both English AND ebonics.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



They *WANT* it to say:



> He or she *has sustained death or great bodily harm to himself* or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or



That is what they keep arguing - that Zimmerman's injuries weren't severe enough to justify deadly force....

I know more than one crime victim who turned on a dime regarding guns and self defense once they became a victim of violent crim.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...




The judge usually restrains both parties from seeing each other, but Zimmerman was the only one arrested and she was listed as the victim. Zimmerman was accused of hitting her for chewing gum and kicking her dog.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > They *WANT* it to say:
> ...



It's easy for someone to want it that way when they weren't the one having their head slammed into the concrete and weren't the one that had their nose broken.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > DD splained fo u's not payin tention an onna rush
> ...



I SO gotta spread...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



wut youz be goin on bout?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Otay, sail foam kawl ova.
> 
> Wud I's be missin'?



Du no. I cantz unnastan deez creepy azz crackahs


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sail Foam Song...
> 
> I gots sail foam,
> He gots sail foam,
> ...



Kin eyez borrow dat sail foam diddy?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sail Foam Song...
> ...



Otay, jus bes sure youz be gibbin me da credick.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



you's even been has to axe?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I know two internet friends who had a meet up.  They both went armed~!  And neither one told the other until they were back online.  When I met Si Modo all I was armed with was a pair of surgical scissors that airport security somehow missed and that I forgot I had.  (I carry a small pair of scissors everywhere I go, cuz I don't like threads hanging or hangnails.)  Last year when I went to get my license tag renewed I had a pair of nippers in my purse.  The security person looking through the x-ray machine made me promise not to nip them to death in the clerk's office.)


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Not at all. Color doesn't matter here. We are defending a righteous shoot.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Actually, not true. Read the link below for the truth in the restraining order:
Trayvon Martin George Zimmerman: New details in George Zimmerman domestic violence petitions - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Sure didn't look like it when the prosecution's witnesses consistently corroborates Zimmerman's story.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Was he convicted? Got some news for you. He won't be this time either.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Muh sail foam haz a firs name, it's TMobl,
Muh sail foam haz a secon name, it's ifone,
I lubs to uz it ebery day,
An ifin you axe me why I say,
Dat TMobl ifone is da way ta uz muh boo toof ebery day.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Are you trying to speak Fantasy Land?  lol


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 30, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Correction.  He said he did not SEE Martin slam his head into it.  Big difference.  He did say the altercation was already underway and had been for some moments before he went outside to see what was going on.  He called for an end to the fight and when there was no response, he went into his apartment to call 911.  He was making that call when he heard a gunshot.  He testified that the guy on top was in the black hoodie and the guy on bottom was wearing red and he believed the guy on the bottom was crying for help.

The EMT who cleaned up Zimmerman's head testified as to the injuries to his face and the back of his head.  The doctor Zimmerman consulted the following day testified that the injuries were there but not sufficient to need stictches and his nose looked like it ws broken but she could not be sure without x-rays--advised him to see a specialist.

And we haven't even started the defense yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Muh sail foam haz a firs name, it's TMobl,
> Muh sail foam haz a secon name, it's ifone,
> I lubs to uz it ebery day,
> An ifin you axe me why I say,
> Dat TMobl ifone is da way ta uz muh boo toof ebery day.



An da hits day beez keepin comin


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Laughing at racists.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm going to come back later to chat with the people that are actually watching the trial and have a clue as to what the hell is going on.  This fantasy, make it up as you go land makes my eyes bleed.



I was thinking that myself.  The more time there is in between the more far fetched the Trayvonites get.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to come back later to chat with the people that are actually watching the trial and have a clue as to what the hell is going on.  This fantasy, make it up as you go land makes my eyes bleed.
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

We were just in the middle of some thread cleaning.

Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting fun fact...
> ...



Nuh uh.  It's cuz we be usin' bad langwidge.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Contested views (your view in red):

>>> With the police on the way Zimmerman maintains pursuit.   *Oops,  nope,  not a fact.  No evidence of this.*

Zimmerman is on the "timed" audio tape with the dispatcher who says in summary, someone is on the way can you give me an address.  Zimmerman pursues, the guy asks are you out of the car, the car door chime is going off, Zimmerman is in pursuit.  Zimmerman is not confronted in his car, he is confronted based on his own admission outside his car, according to Zimmerman just at the point that he finally decided to end his pursuit and head back to his car.  Your facts in this view appear to be "colored."

>>> At one point we have a witness say that the guy on the bottom Zimmerman is moving the wrestling match to the concrete at which point the fight gets serious with Zimmerman crying for help and TM besting the guy on the bottom about 8-10sec of beating.  *OK,  Zimmerman is crying for help and as Trayvon beats him,  Zimmerman is on the ground.  He has been attacked,  there is no "fight",  there is an attacker and a defender.  The attacker has overcome the physical defenses of his victim.* *The attacker...Martin...does not abate,  he continues his assault.
*

You say he did not abate, there was no witness to the shooting itself so you don't really know if there was abatement or not.  Since you are gonna make stuff up.. here are some made up alternatives that are just as likely as yours:  Zimmerman drops his defenses so he can get to his gun, or Zimmerman drops his defenses and utters more racial slurs to encourage a few nice whelps to make it look good when he shoots him, or Zimmerman drops his defenses cause his arms are too tired then after 8sec he's got enough left to reach for the gun and was gonna make the guy back off when the gun just went off, or .. any number of other alternatives to your guess.

>>> Then something happens and TM is dead with a gun shot wound to the chest.  *What happened was,  in fear for his life or grave bodily injury and unable to retreat,  with no immediate help forthcoming,  Zimmerman exercised this right to defend himself with lethal force.*

Do you have a witness to the shooting to corroborate your no immediate help forthcoming?  Do you have a witness to grave bodily injury?  All I saw was a couple scratches and a bloody nose.  No worse than lineman after a football game. Again here you are "making" stuff up. Coloring the facts to support self defense.

>>> The fact are Zimmerman admits to the killing.  The facts are Zimmerman believes it was self defense.  * Irrelevant. 
*

Not irrelevant for the lesser included charge of involuntary manslaughter. 


>>> The facts are Zimmerman knew he should not purse or confront, eyes and ears only. The fact are Zimmerman had not pursued in prior cases.  Many of which they did get away. * Not facts.  But it was Trayvon that confronted,  not Zimmerman.*

Yes my statements are in fact, facts that have been provided as evidence.  Where as in this case your proof that Trayvon confronted Zimmerman is what? Video? Audio? DD? Are you sure you are not coloring the confrontation based on the accusation of the accused?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



WUT!  eyez gotsta come back hee-ah agin??????

eyez cant fits no mo Hennessey in's my neck!


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And he is in fact truly sallow.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



OMG.  Who would do that to grumpy cat?~


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

I gots ta be's goin ta gets sum drank ta enjoys tamarra's cort procedins.


I's fin ta be backs inna liddle wiles.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You just keep making this stuff up as you go along.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Fantasy Land response:

Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You might be right, the jury is almost all white and the prosecution is doing a horrible job with the overwhelming evidence against Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfxtYxxUDvc]HQ Trayvon Martin murder trial: Martin's ex-girlfriend, testifies [Day 3 Afternoon Session Part 2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



When did this come into the trial?  I must have missed something.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Can you please give me links to the evidence? 

Thank you!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




This is will be too confusing to respond to in toto.

Zimmerman is told "we don't need you to do that"...he says "ok"...there is no evidence that he pursued Martin beyond this exchange.  

He says "I don't know where he is." after this exchange...you cannot pursue a person whose whereabouts are unknown to you.

He could search...but there is no evidence to support that either.

Knowing the facts of the case will help alleviate these mistaken supposition. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The fact is there was a witness...Zimmerman.

Without any evidence that conflicts with his testimony,  it is all the jury will be presented with.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case Witnesses | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Authority AND justification are what the law says they are.  And the law says you are justified in killing a person who puts you in reasonable fear of death or serious bodily injury.  You are not good at playing semantics.  You shouldn't not even try.  You look sillier with every one of your biased, racist, made up facts posts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION] said "toto"

laughing out loud.

And the thread will never be the same again.

The Ebonics just sneaks out on youz


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I see so no one can speak up for the dead teen, cause you think he's a worthless "thug" right?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You need to stipulate "a reliable unbiased source...not a blog"...when dealing with Truthseeker.

Rule 41.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Who testified to that?  I didn't hear that testimony.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



IOU + rep when I can.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Where did I provide a made up fact?  I thought you went to school.  Can you really not discern the difference between speculation and fact?  FYI if I provide a fact, given that I am not a witness, you'll see me make a citation.  Citations are typically done with quotes, or colons followed by a paragraph and a reference.  A speculative sentence with a question mark on the end is not a fact.. it's speculation for discussion.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



WTH.

That doesn't even make sense in the evidence.

The State of Florida, US Justice Dept, FBI (dismissed), POTUS, Al, NBC, Jesse, BP's all spoke up.

No worries.  "Speaking Up" has been all covered.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The police report is in evidence, there has been no witness testimony yet.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @Missourian said "toto"
> 
> laughing out loud.
> 
> ...




 Reign it in there, Cochise.  

It's Latin,  meaning altogether or wholly.

in toto - definition of in toto by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

​


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's because it falls under Fantasy Land with the case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Otay, sail foam kawl ova.
> ...



Makes for a good laugh, but when you work in clinical and have to figure out what is being said, it makes for a tiring day.  Some of them knock it off so you can understand and some don't know any other way.  But you have to know what they are saying.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


>



You get in touch with Cory yet and set her straight on that stalking deal?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


It is a jury of his peers, not Trayvon's peers.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



It's not a blog those are the document released by the court.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



There are none.  There is only grumpy cat.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



See agree with her, she provides a reach around.  Disagree with her and she brings down her "rep" authority down on your ass. ROFL  I bet she'd love it if negs sent electric shocks through the interweb


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



We do not speak up for the dead teen because he caused a person to have reasonable fear of death of serious bodily injury.  The fact that he was also a thug changes nothing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



And there won't be.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



There have been 3 days of witness testimony.  You have your head so far up your ass that you need another orifice to be able to see.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Good point.. the all female jury does sort of meet up with the requirement to find Zimmerman's peers.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I give rep.  I get rep.  If you don't have the stomach for an internet discussion forum you are free to find other digs.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2013)

Monday can't get here too soon


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


One normally is expected to speculate based on facts, not preferred outcome.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



We... interesting Ernie also said we... NVM don't want to know 

I forgave the dead teen.. you should try it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...





> In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence.[note 1][1]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh ha freaking ha.  I didn't even know about ABC, only NBC "editing".  Hardy ha ha.  The reaches of race/politics and media frenzy and witch hunt still astounds me. 

My very own eyes or *maybe* CBS it is then. 

"Surveillance video mistake

Image enhancement of a single frame of the police surveillance video (left) by The Daily Caller (middle) and by Forensic Protection, Inc. working with ABC News (right) shows two welts or abrasions. ABC originally said the video showed no blood or bruises.[365]
ABC News obtained a surveillance video of Zimmerman walking unassisted into the Sanford police station after the shooting. An officer is seen pausing to look at the back of Zimmerman's head, but ABC originally said that no abrasions or blood can be seen in the video.[365] The Daily Caller disputed this claim, and posted a still from the ABC video which showed the injury on the back of Zimmerman's head ABC later reported that it had "re-digitized" the video, and said that this version showed "what appear to be a pair of gashes or welts on George Zimmerman's head," but the story's main focus was on a doctor who claimed it was unlikely that Zimmerman's nose had been broken."


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I usually do my speculation in kind.  If I'm talking to someone that is focusing on facts.. I speculate on fact.  If I'm talking to someone that is focusing on preferred outcome I usually take the other side for argument sake. 

You'll find I'm not one of those people that put a stake in the ground and refuse to budge.  I'm willing to change position when I'm wrong or took the wrong side of an argument.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Cool!!! I think I could design the physical system. Any software designers here?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Misogynist too, huh?  Point taken.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Are you a nurse and a lawyer?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Monday can't get here too soon



Yep.  This is called Trial Lull.

In our "regular" old thread we say hey! how ya doing? what's going on this weekend and review evidence from the week before.

In this one, we play some songs, speak some Ebonics, skim some Fantasy stuff.

I think there's an Offishthial Z thread somewhere, but the fun people are in this one and you know how the funners draw a crowd.

So whatev.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Maybe - what kind of money you talking?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


There we go... take my authority or leave.. ROFL Authoritarians never disappoint. 

Your negs have no effect on me, I think they are funny.  But alas, since I see how much they mean to you and you are throwing them around in this vain attempt to manipulate opinion... for that reason alone I sort of wish I had a ton of rep so I could neg you in return to take away your presumed rep authority.  Nah I'll stick around.  Imagine how boring life would be if everyone bowed to your opinion and to your authority.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have never been a nurse, have you?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Heh... I like women... alot.  But some do give me the creeps.  Barbara Stanwick for example, man she gave me the creeps.  I like women like Palin


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No you don't he's smarter than you.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Noooo... If you read my post, you'll see that the opposite of what you just asserted is true.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yo!  Yeah system engineer, I wrote and / or fixed most of Windows, Java, Netscape, pretty sure I could handle the software this one.  Will your device be accessed through a keyboard interrupt or do you want to go bluetooth?


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> 
> That clearly puts TM in the wrong.
> 
> Fact.



Even if I stipulate, doesn't mean a goddamn thing.

All it proves is that Martin MAY be guilty of what we already know Zim is guilty of - *NOT *avoiding a confrontation that was avoidable. 

At best, it puts him at par with Zim 

Sorry to piss in your cereal... I know you probably thought you were pretty profound there. 

And since there's been so much talk about Zim's rights - Right to follow, right to pack, etc - Wouldn't you agree also, that Martin had the right to confront the man following him?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=22602]Cuyo[/MENTION].

Trayvon confronted Zimmerman.  DD,  the prosecutions "star" witness testified to that.

That "God Complex" and "Wyatt Earp Syndrome" is a product of your bias...not any facts in evidence.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> [MENTION=22602]Cuyo[/MENTION].
> 
> Trayvon confronted Zimmerman.  DD,  the prosecutions "star" witness testified to that.
> 
> That "God Complex" and "Wyatt Earp Syndrome" is a product of your bias...not any facts in evidence.



No, it comes from the now-infamous police call.  Is that not in evidence?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I believe in this jury.  I think they are going to make the right decision and follow thru.  Regardless of fear of consequences of their decision.

I wish the judge would make a decision on sealing their names and tell the media attorneys to FO and let the jury know they will be sealed for 6 months to give them that confidence before they have to start their deliberations.  

Regardless, I believe this jury is dedicated and will make the right decision.

Gender/Race notwithstanding and irrelevant.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Zimmerman came close to being a convicted felon.  He assaulted a police officer once and beat up his girlfriend.

TM has a clean record.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> ...



Since TM was safely out of it, his "decision" to go back and confront and assault Zimmerman for the "sin" of having followed TM earlier translates into something pretty clear:  Zimmerman could NOT be guilty of having "provoked" anything.  Indeed, it appears that the only things he did were all legal.

And no.  TM had no right to "confront" Zimmerman in any manner that involved a physical assault.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



There is no evidence that anyone slammed his head into the concrete or he had a broken nose.. He could have got those two very small cuts from a number of things.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> [MENTION=22602]Cuyo[/MENTION].
> 
> Trayvon confronted Zimmerman.  DD,  the prosecutions "star" witness testified to that.
> 
> That "God Complex" and "Wyatt Earp Syndrome" is a product of your bias...not any facts in evidence.



Awe you don't like my avatar, not a John Wayne fan? 

>>> Trayvon confronted Zimmerman.  DD,  the prosecutions "star" witness testified to that.

Nope, she testified to the exact opposite.  She testified that Zimmerman confronted Trayvon.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Twisted logic^


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman came close to being a convicted felon.  He assaulted a police officer once and beat up his girlfriend.
> 
> TM has a clean record.



<clears throat>

All of the above is biased and questionable.

Let's wait a bit until the everything comes out, then we can talk about "evidence".

Right now, I just want to play you a song for your post:

Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



He never made it to his home before he was accosted by Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Watch Friday PA testimony.

Sail Foam Song...

I gots sail foam,
He gots sail foam,
She gots sail foam,
Dey got sail foam,
Wudn ya like ta haz a sail foam too?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It is beyond stupid to claim that there is no evidence that Zimmerman's nose was broken.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is almost as silly to claim that there is no evidence that his head was pounded into the concrete.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



Well, we're still on prosecution and according to their witnesses:

Z was on the bottom
Z was yelling for help.

Let's wait for the rest of the evidence, shall we?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman came close to being a convicted felon.  He assaulted a police officer once and beat up his girlfriend.
> ...



Biased?  It shows Z's true character.  Assault on a police officer?  That's why he could not become a police officer.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



You don't know that he was "Accosted" by Zimmerman.

There is damn little evidence of the accosting going in THAT direction.

There is DIRECT evidence that Zimmerman is the ONE who got beat up.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The only thing that happened to Z is that he got a head noogie.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > @Cuyo.
> ...




Show me.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



This isn't the Flame Zone, it's the trial thread.

What you said a) isn't correct and b) we aren't anywhere near that in testimony.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > @Cuyo.
> ...




Show me.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Where is the blood, fool?

The blood clotted before it reached his shirt.  No blood on neck of shirt.  The blood did not even travel the full length of his neck.

These were superficial flesh injuries.  He did not even need stitches or a dressing on it.

They did not even bother to x=ray Z's nose which proves it was not broken.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

[MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION] Can I borrow/trademark Show me?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News

play video:  time stamp at about 1:06.

I think I'll take the word of the doctor over that of the ironically named "truthseeker."


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Your lying eyes.

I suggest you go listen to his PA's testimony from Friday.

You're just sounding like an idiot at this point. 

Bummer.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The blood, you pathetic fucking asshole, is ON his head.  Are you blind as well as retarded?

Your grand "AHA" moment is that the blood doesn't appear to soak the collar is of less than no significance.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

The testimony.

Trayvon confronts Zimmerman.

Eventually, she said she heard an exchange of words &#8212; Trayvon asking  &#8220;why you following me for?&#8221; and a &#8220;hard-breathing man&#8221; responding, &#8220;what  are you doing around here?&#8221; &#8212; before hearing noises and Trayvon saying  &#8220;get off, get off.&#8221;​
Read more: Key Witness Testifies On Trayvon Martin Shooting | FOX17online.com​
Zimmerman doesn't confront Trayvon...Trayvon initiates the confrontation.

​


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Exact opposite:
Key witness recounts Trayvon Martin's final phone call - CNN.com

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...-Examination-of-States-Witness-213423711.html


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had so much "the sky is red" today, I can't take any more. 

The earth is round and the sky is blue.  And that's just the way it is in the thing we call Reality.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Show you what?  He's chasing 'suspicious' characters with his trusty sidearm, cause he thinks he's the law 'round h'mere, as if people have to answer to him.  What do you think I mean by "Wyatt Earp complex?"

Kid did nothing wrong outside of "Look suspicious" in the accused's eyes.*

*edit - At the point Zim began pursuing.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Borrowed from my friend and lesson learned:

*Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.
&#8213; George Carlin​*


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @Missourian Can I borrow/trademark Show me?


 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION],


  It's ok by me,  but you may want to run it by the State of Missouri...it's our official "unofficial" nickname...the Show Me State.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> The testimony.
> 
> Trayvon confronts Zimmerman.
> 
> ...



ROFL why are you following me is initiating a confrontation? ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Again, I ask, please post links to reliabe, verifiable evidence that provides "overwhelming evidence against Zimmerman". 

The one above is nothing more than a synopsis of the witnesses the prosecution has called into the trial.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



1 of the 22 witness said Z was on the bottom because he had special powers to see colors in the dark and he* assumed* Z was yelling for help because he was on the bottom and some acoustical nonsense(planted in his mind by the police).

But even with that John Good contradicted Zimmerman's statements.

I agree, wait till all the evidence is out..but I reserve the right to say stupid things.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...




Again,  bias,  not fact.

Fact.  He was following a who in his opinion was acting suspiciously.

Fact.  He was legally carrying a firearm for which he was duly licensed by the state of Florida.

Fact.  He called the police immediately.

What do I think you mean by "Wyatt Earp Complex"? 

That you are completely prejudiced in your opinion and unable to separate that opinion from fact.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > The testimony.
> ...




Yes.

You do understand that words in the English language have meanings right?

Zimmerman is following.

Trayvon confronts Zimmerman "Why are you following me?"

See how that works?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



It's not a synopsis, it is all the evidence of the case that has been released to the public.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I've had so much "the sky is red" today, I can't take any more.
> 
> The earth is round and the sky is blue.  And that's just the way it is in the thing we call Reality.



I be's habbin too much "sky be red" tuday. I can'ts be takin no mo.

Da Earf be's round an da sky be's blue. An dat's just the way it be in da thin dat's kalled Rality.



Fixed that for ya. No charge.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> 
> play video:  time stamp at about 1:06.
> 
> I think I'll take the word of the doctor over that of the ironically named "truthseeker."


Family doctor= conflict of interest.

Mo mri's no x-rays.

If this had been a worker's comp case he would have been shot down.

Holy cow a quarter inch and a one inch wound!  Horrible.

Z refused to go to follow up treatment.

I did not see any two black eyes on Z the night of the battle.

Z was on psycho meds before the incident.


----------



## Cuyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You're really sinking fast here, brother.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I propose a partnership.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Don't do it Testarosa, he's a grimy overweight beer belly biker. biker.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Hillary Clinton? Creep? or not? Or do you have reservations about calling her a woman?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> ...



I guess he missed the part where she said on the stand the the only definitive way to prove that Zimmerman had a broken nose was with x-rays. 

I was right and someone owes me an apology.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Feel free to explain it to me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> ...



You do realize black eyes don't appear immediately after an injury to the face, don't you?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> ...





He didn't know he was going to have charges brought against him.  He probably figured he could tough it out and save some money.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


You do realize they could have been self inflicted, don't you?  No bruises around the eye area the night of the murder.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Posted many times.

They just hope they can sneak in the false implication. 

Physician: Zimmerman had broken nose, black eye - U.S. News


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...


No? You said:


> It stemmed from a God complex, from a guy who thought he was Wyatt Earp because he had a gun.


Thusly discounting any possibility of an altruistic motive.
 as I said.
I see what you're saying about Martin's motive for striking first, but I, for one think Zimmerman was, in fact, reaching for his sail foam to reconnect with the dispatcher so he could direct responding officers to his position, as he did immediately after he shot Martin.

My scenario is every bit as logical, perhaps more so than yours. AND it is the only one supported by any testimony whatsoever. 
I have had people draw guns at me. Bringing fists to a gun fight is suicide. I put my hands up and became instantly compliant. 
Granted, I haven't been 17 for almost 47 years so I don't know how a 17 year old black kid is "supposed" to react.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Now you juss be's playin da fool.

Get off da thread.

Get off, get off.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The day after they could have been self inflicted.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



STFU you little pussy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



No, you shuts up, you creepy azz cracka.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Good question. I don't think blew toof has the ability to carry enough power to actually stun someone. Maybe a Tessla coil hidden within a webcam? We could give them away with Arizona Watermelon drinks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize black eyes don't appear immediately after an injury to the face, don't you?
> ...



And how do you propose Z would have hurt himself bad enough to cause both eye areas to be bruised?


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Hey nit wit, here's the facts:

She LIED 3 times. It has nothing at all to do with Testarosa's post.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Nigga!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > All you left wing racist asshats are ignoring an important pice of the testimony. That TM actuall got home and could have been in the house and safe, but instead he chose to go back and confront GZ.
> ...



No, it was the testimony of the witness FOR THE PROSECUTION, that had him "circling back" as you so hyperbolically put it.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Occam's Razor...among competing hypotheses, the hypothesis with the fewest assumptions should be selected.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Jive azz honkey


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No, you shuts up, you creepy azz crackah.

There, put the 'h' in for ya!


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It's up to the jury to decide if she lied, not any jailhouse lawyer like you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


You obviously ignored the testimony of the PA that examined him.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Butt chugger!


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



OMG. I logged in to big font "self inflicted".

I need to rename the thread to Twilight Zone Thread.

*Get off da thread.

Get off, get off.​*


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well, not im my case...I think he was reaching for the gun, because as it turns out there was no phone there...only a gun.   But it doesnt matter, he is reaching for something and is hit while in the process...GZs own words.  We dont know what Trayvon was thinking, but if GZ is allowed to be suspicious of Trayvon, then Trayvon has the same right to be suspicious of someone following him in the dark.

Of these two scenarios, it is GZ who is acting the most suspicious and creepy.  Again, if we had no audio and just a video of that night...there would be many that would initially be wondering about this strange truck following this kid home from the store.

Many are looking at this with all of the hindsight information.  On that night, neither had any of this information...lol.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



He gave plenty of interviews after that day, to the police,no black eye.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



wtf? Do you have any clue what you are talking about?

You're clueless and an obama supporter, but I repeat myself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> 
> play video:  time stamp at about 1:06.
> 
> I think I'll take the word of the doctor over that of the ironically named "truthseeker."



You must consider anyone who calls themselves truth anything at USMB, an idiot. More so for this one that appends the number 420 at the end. What you get from his is filtered through a cloud of cannabis smoke.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Do you guyz needs to has been has a time out?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The paramedic testified that she cleaned his wounds so she could assess his injuries.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> ...




Rule 41 - MOe's law:

The appearance of "truth" in a posters handle directly coincides with the disappearance of truth from their posts.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Watch the PA testimony, that is what is relevant to the case/injuries/court/decision/jury/facts/evidence/what's real/blue sky/et al


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



There goes my lunch..


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I was thinking a good ole fashioned capacitor attached to a couple metal keys or mouse buttons.  But yeah I suppose a special bottom on one of those 7-Eleven single drink cans and we could go remote.  Lemon battery?


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Hell no.  We having fun!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is a video Zimmerman with these big ass bandages on his face and head for a couple small cuts, no black eyes. It is very idiotic.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1sxARNq_c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1sxARNq_c[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

To be honest...if I observed a dude following me, in the dark rain.  I'd high-tail it home and call the cops or my parent/parents.  
But that's trying to speak from an adults perspective.....which I'm not sure I qualify for....bwhahaha.
From my days though.......of being 7' tall and bullet proof ????   That's a whole other skittles game.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Tee, hee, hee.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Does Occam's Razor apply to the son of a trial judge who had just studied self defense?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I hear ya...i think your assessment is reasonable.  However, I dont put a whole lot of credence in anything that DD says.  I think trayvon was in the vicinity of his house...my guess...in between the two building speaking with DD...so although Tray was almost home and at the building, I dont believe he was essentially at his front door and then came back...doesnt make sense with the timeline...he cut right as GZ said and then headed between the two buildings...GZ continued up the walk to the other side of the buiding to get the street sign as he stated...when he was walking back he identifies Martin as coming toward him from the direction I have stated.

GZ___________      ........          _____________ Fiances house
.  [____Bldg_____]  TM  [_____Bldg____X]
.                              
._GZ and T________________________________


Sorry this is the best description I can do...horizontal line is the sidewalk that runs behind the back of the townhomes.

So I believe this is where TM was...he was at the building but he wasnt at his front door.  Its not clear at all from DDs testimony where the heck he was...but I would consider this pretty close to home considering that he had just walked all the way from 7-11 in the rain.

And i agree with you...trayvon could have just went home...but he did come back and ask the question of "is there a problem".  My point is that if GZ has a right to follow, the trayvon has the right to ask why, whether he doubled back or not.  Had Trayvon not come back he would be alive...no confrontation...had GZ just stayed in the truck with 911 and waited on the cops, then trayvon would still be alive also.

The situation had escalated...GZ should have stayed put...he is now giving the impression that he is now following a minor on foot with a flashlight...he didnt identify himself.  We all know that he was just looking for a street sign, but Martin doesnt.  He was between the buildings going WTF to dd...some dudes following me...he peaks back arounnd the buidlding and there is GZ walking back down the side walk and he yells is there a problem...hes a punk kid and GZ knew he was...so stay in your truck and avoid a possible confrontation.  It was dark and GZ was convinced that this kid was up to no good and thought the kid was gonna get away before the cops got there.  It turns out the kid had committed no crime...so the kid was actually only getting away from GZ following him---not an actual crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Here is a video Zimmerman with these big ass bandages on his face and head for a couple small cuts, no black eyes. It is very idiotic.
> 
> Raw Video: George Zimmerman reenacts incident for Sanford Police - YouTube



PA testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



OMG the bullshit in this thread now. 

Magistrate in VA.  Magistrates are NOT JUDGES and you made up the word trial completely.
*
Fucking PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get some facts together before you speak.​*


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



You seriously need some cheese with that whine.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Good night hat rat.  Hugs.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> To be honest...if I observed a dude following me, in the dark rain.  I'd high-tail it home and call the cops or my parent/parents.
> But that's trying to speak from an adults perspective.....which I'm not sure I qualify for....bwhahaha.
> From my days though.......of being 7' tall and bullet proof ????   That's a whole other skittles game.



But if it was a medium shade rain or a light tone rain, that would be different?

WTF are you talkin' 'bout?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



My new av


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And whiners never acquire any authority.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Clearly negs do affect you because you don't stop yammering on about them.  Keep it up.  We have a date about this time tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Good was the only witness that saw anything BEFORE the gunshot. ALL of the others got their first look AFTER Martin was hit. How do you suppose he said the one on the bottom was wearing red? I doubt he saw Zimmerman clearly AFTER the gunshot. Lucky guess?

How exactly did he contradict Zimmerman?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And time to pull up stakes and move.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The situation had escalated...GZ should have stayed put...he is now giving the impression that he is now following a minor on foot with a flashlight...he didnt identify himself.  We all know that he was just looking for a street sign, but Martin doesnt.  He was between the buildings going WTF to dd...some dudes following me...he peaks back arounnd the buidlding and there is GZ walking back down the side walk and he yells is there a problem...hes a punk kid and GZ knew he was...so stay in your truck and avoid a possible confrontation.  It was dark and GZ was convinced that this kid was up to no good and thought the kid was gonna get away before the cops got there.  It turns out the kid had committed no crime...so the kid was actually only getting away from GZ following him---not an actual crime.



We dont know what Trayvon was up to.  Based on his history he could easily have been casing houses for burglary.  BUt it is irrelevant.
So if Trayvon merely wanted to get away from Zimmerman was the right way to do that to come out and confront him and then punch him to the ground?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News
> ...



You've never had a broken nose, have you? I have. My eyes didn't blacken until the next day. I also didn't bleed very much.

Family Doctor had conflict of interest? I call bullshit again. He went to an emergent care clinic and was seen by the PA on duty. Hardly a Family Doctor/ Regular patient relationship.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=22602]Cuyo[/MENTION].
> ...



You post more like Nathan Lane in drag.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The situation had escalated...GZ should have stayed put...he is now giving the impression that he is now following a minor on foot with a flashlight...he didnt identify himself.  We all know that he was just looking for a street sign, but Martin doesnt.  He was between the buildings going WTF to dd...some dudes following me...he peaks back arounnd the buidlding and there is GZ walking back down the side walk and he yells is there a problem...hes a punk kid and GZ knew he was...so stay in your truck and avoid a possible confrontation.  It was dark and GZ was convinced that this kid was up to no good and thought the kid was gonna get away before the cops got there.  It turns out the kid had committed no crime...so the kid was actually only getting away from GZ following him---not an actual crime.
> ...



Nope it was not the right thing to do...but as with GZ it wasnt a crime either to ask why you are being followed.

I wish the kid would have just kept going home and watched the all star game.  I also wish that GZ would have just stayed in his truck and waited on police...when he saw trayvon running...he got out of his truck and pursued in the dark with a flashlight.  Trayvon got pissed...if you look at it...trayvon actually left or walked by this guy following him a few times...it was when GZ started following on foot that Tray finally asked him "is there a problem".


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...




Twisted poster^


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Nope..
Well excuuuuuse me he was just a "Retired Magistrate (officer) for the Supreme Court of VA."  Did not know that Georgey boy had lied about his father being a judge on his job application.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Borrowed from my friend and lesson learned:
> 
> *Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> &#8213; George Carlin​*





> To the fool, he who speaks wisdom will sound foolish. -Euripides.



^^^


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Here's the problem with your theory that Martin wasn't in the area by the condo, 25.  Trayvon Martin takes off running from George Zimmerman cutting off the call to his girlfriend.  When she calls back a minute plus later he's breathing hard from that running.  So tell me how it is that a young man in good physical condition can run for anywhere even close to that amount of time and NOT have covered the two hundred yards to the condo?  The fact is...in the amount of time from when Zimmerman announces to the 9/11 operator that Martin is running until the time that the girl friend calls him back he could EASILY have gotten to the condo.  As a matter of fact it's hard to conceive of him NOT making it that far.  If he only runs half way (as in your diagram) then why would he be winded when the gf calls back over a minute later?  Sorry but that's a hard scenario to envision.  I don't think the gf realized what she was saying when she repeated several times that Martin was by the condo.  That statement by her...coupled with Martin's "Cracker" comment but Martin several hundred yards away from Zimmerman and paints him as someone who isn't scared but annoyed at being followed.  It isn't logical for someone who is frightened to go towards the thing that is supposedly frightening them and away from safety.  It IS logical for someone who is angry to go towards the thing that is causing that anger.  That's what I think happened that night.  I think Trayvon Martin decided that he wasn't going to run from the "Cracker" that had questioned him...he was going to go back and confront him.  That's the only scenario that makes sense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



No thanks, not gonna wear a dress for you.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

I think this may be the stoopidest thing I've ever done.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And you're a stupid looking rabbit. So what?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

And I'd like to point out that we actually have no way of knowing what it was that Trayvon Martin was doing that night.  This is a young man who had just been suspended from High School for breaking into people's lockers and stealing things.  I know that it's "politically correct" to say that Martin wasn't doing anything wrong as he walked back from the 7/11 with his iced tea and Skittles but the truth is...we weren't there observing his behavior so we don't know how he was acting.  Is is *possible* that Martin was indeed looking around the neighborhood to see if there was something he could steal?  If it weren't for the suspension from school for theft I'd say that was an outrageous thing to put forward but knowing that he had a history of theft then it makes Zimmerman's claim that he thought the person he saw was "up to no good" more believable.  Knowing Trayvon Martin's "history" lends credence to Zimmerman's claim that he WAS acting in a suspicious manner.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Cuyo said:
> ...



^ No.  It' the correct and pretty basic logic; and it's the truth.

No wonder you have no hope of understanding it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



She did say that. She also stated that in her opinion, his nose was, in fact, broken. Did you examine Mr. Zimmerman? Are you qualified to contradict her opinion?

I'm betting that half the time, you put the wrong end of your joint in your mouth and YOU feel qualified to assess a broken nose?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I have no idea...he is running up the walk and then down the sidewalk and in between the two buildings in the rain...while on the phone...yeah he could be breathing heavy for sure.  Hell, look at the breathing sound that is coming from GZs phone as he immediately starts running...that was how the dispatch thought he was following.

So yeah, he most definitely could have been breathing hard for sure.  It was dark, it was raining, it was abnormally cool that night, hes on the phone...hell yeah it would have sounded like the kid was out of breath.

Look at the distance down the sidewalk...we are talking about a stretch of less than two minutes according to GZ and the 911 call...GZ also does not describe Trayvon as actually running he describes him as walking briskly in his interview with sean hannity...GZ specifically says he was not running, but that he meant he was walking faster and getting away.

The the distance between the T in the sidewalk and the fiances house is more than 120 yards (more than a football field)...so no I dont believe in a span of less than two minutes he went that entire distance and back.  Thats why I dont think it makes sense with the timeline and GZs own account of the events.  He cut up the pathway and went right...when GZ came up the path, he looked and saw no one...suggesting that by now, Tray had cut between the buildings.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



*The the distance between the T in the sidewalk and the fiances house is more than 120 yards (more than a football field)...so no I dont believe in a span of less than two minutes he went that entire distance and back. *

you are kidding right 

the average 100 yard dash is around 12 seconds


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Catzmeow, you have been found out.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.


Yeah no doubt, GZ was loosing that fight. Interesting that GZ by the witness had scooted to the concrete figured out that hurt, scooted off the concrete then his gun was in a position to draw so he did.  Interesting that in all that scooting he could not put up a defense till he got to his gun. Maye the reason he could not defend himself is he was still trying to get to his gun from the start of the fight?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.



the PA that looked at zimmerman said 

pretty sure the nose was broke


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Not sure you know this, I am a board certified NP in addition to having the JD.  Her dig was at me.  She is a welfare queen and can't stand people who drink deeply from the Pierian spring.  Even though we pay her to sit on her ass all day.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Don't like cats either


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2013)

A dozen travyvons are blow away per day by their own people. Not fucking news!!!!

This is only to guilt whites and spread the flames of hatred within blacks against whites. The media is disgusting.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> And I'd like to point out that we actually have no way of knowing what it was that Trayvon Martin was doing that night.  This is a young man who had just been suspended from High School for breaking into people's lockers and stealing things.  I know that it's "politically correct" to say that Martin wasn't doing anything wrong as he walked back from the 7/11 with his iced tea and Skittles but the truth is...we weren't there observing his behavior so we don't know how he was acting.  Is is *possible* that Martin was indeed looking around the neighborhood to see if there was something he could steal?  If it weren't for the suspension from school for theft I'd say that was an outrageous thing to put forward but knowing that he had a history of theft then it makes Zimmerman's claim that he thought the person he saw was "up to no good" more believable.  Knowing Trayvon Martin's "history" lends credence to Zimmerman's claim that he WAS acting in a suspicious manner.



We do know there had been break ins in the area, possibly an increase in them since li'l Trayvon moved in.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Didnt say it couldnt be done...just dont think it was logical...going in between the buildings makes much more sense.  If you think about it, it makes a ton of sense based on GZs own account of the events.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



And then came
Stop
The voice of reason
Stop
Shining from the lake in forest
Stop 
And  all became balanced and reality again
Send


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And I'd like to point out that we actually have no way of knowing what it was that Trayvon Martin was doing that night.  This is a young man who had just been suspended from High School for breaking into people's lockers and stealing things.  I know that it's "politically correct" to say that Martin wasn't doing anything wrong as he walked back from the 7/11 with his iced tea and Skittles but the truth is...we weren't there observing his behavior so we don't know how he was acting.  Is is *possible* that Martin was indeed looking around the neighborhood to see if there was something he could steal?  If it weren't for the suspension from school for theft I'd say that was an outrageous thing to put forward but knowing that he had a history of theft then it makes Zimmerman's claim that he thought the person he saw was "up to no good" more believable.  Knowing Trayvon Martin's "history" lends credence to Zimmerman's claim that he WAS acting in a suspicious manner.
> ...



The left doesn't care how much crime their protected commit within a community, but don't you dare defend yourself against one.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Matthew said:


> A dozen travyvons are blow away per day by their own people. Not fucking news!!!!
> 
> This is only to guilt whites and spread the flames of hatred within blacks against whites. The media is disgusting.



Yep and many many people on both sides of the race spectrum have fallen into that trap....including 90 percent of the people in this forum.

There might be 10 percent of this forum that can think objectively, imo.  Outside of that, there is a huge bias...both sides.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



To me the question is...does GZ hold some responsibility for being in that situation?  I say yes...he did exactly what police officers are trained to tell you not to do.

For example...if GZ would have asked the question.  "Hes running away...should I get out of my truck and follow on foot?"  The answer would have been a firm:  Absolutely not!  Stay there and wait for the police...they are on the way".  

GZ wasnt witnessing a rape or a burglary in progress...this person was only suspicious...no crime committed.  There isnt a police officer in the land that is trained to advise you to follow that individual in the dark packing a pistol.

Some may say that he wasnt following, he was just looking for a street sign.  Well my retort to that is that GZ admits to the dispatcher he is following him...it would also be how Trayvon perceived it...that he was being followed or pursued for some reason.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.



Yeah, well I would have hit him pretty hard too if he was following me around in the dark and when I asked him what he wanted he reached for his gun.  

I would have hit him with all my might and tried to incapacitate him so he couldn't hurt me.

Zimmerman's injuries could easily be viewed as evidence that Martin was trying to defend himself.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

If Zimmerman is acquitted, sooner or later the lolberals and idiots of Zona's stripe will claim that the prosecution was in on it.

It musta been a conspiracy!

And given the amazing LACK of quality in the prosecutors' presentation thus far, they are giving such conspiracy shitheads a basis to make such claims.

But it's almost a LOCK that they will say such shit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> If Zimmerman is acquitted, sooner or later the lolberals and idiots of Zona's stripe will claim that the prosecution was in on it.
> 
> It musta been a conspiracy!
> 
> ...



Well, I have to make a run to town in the morning.  So, I will miss some of it.  Life can't stop for the Zimmerman trial!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 30, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



kooshdouche you sound ridiculous.  That's fair enough.  You ARE ridiculous.

If you would punch someone in the nose because he was reaching for a cell phone, then you would probably get the ass kicking yourself.  

Or, assuming you are a woman, maybe the person you came up to would refrain from knocking you out.

But you CERTAINLY wouldn't be busting his nose for reaching for a cell phone and you wouldn't have the ability to get on top of him and pummel his head onto the pavement.

So stop your mindless yammering.  You truly do sound like a moron.  Again.  It's fair.  You clearly ARE a moron.  But there's no need for you to keep proving it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



two minutes is a long time even walking you can cover a lot of ground


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



I agree...grabbing or reaching for something in the dark when asked why you are following could be a big problem...and it was.  The prosecution is making a huge mistake not addressing this...it is only us in here discussing the reaching.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



Koosh.  How do you follow someone with three to five feet of dinky flashlight?  That's how someone finds YOU and your light.

Just saying. Think of it


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

I think the whole mess got out of hand and neither one planned on death happening at their stupidity. With that said...Trayvon cannot be punished for his idiocy...he's dead. Zimmerman is not dead. I don't think he planned to kill Martin at all.  So...I call it involitary manslaughter and some time in prison for what he did. Not life.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Trayvon didnt know what he was reaching for...and there was no cell phone there btw...but there was a pistol.  Im not convinced at all that GZ was reaching for a phone that wasnt there.  But I can see why GZ would state that is what he was reaching for instead of a gun.

Fact is he reached...fact is there was no cell phone there...fact is there was a gun there.  So if Trayvon was suspecting he may be reaching for a weapon of some sort...he would have been correct...the gun was holstered in the area he was reaching.

You know that he was reaching for a phone, because GZ said so after the fact...trayvon didnt have the privilege of knowing that.

Again, its like watching poker on tv and seeing all the cards and yelling at the bet that makes no sense because we can see the guy holding pocket aces.  The guy betting doesnt see the pocket aces...he thinks hes making a good bet with his pocket kings.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yep, but to believe your theory he was doing all of this while talking on the phone with DD.  it makes much more sense that he walked briskly away cut in between the buildings continued talking to DD and was waiting to see if he was being followed on foot...I mean why go all the way home and then come back and see if someone is following?  Doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...





> But you CERTAINLY wouldn't be busting his nose for reaching for a cell phone and you wouldn't have the ability to get on top of him and pummel his head onto the pavement.



Okay, you're right, I wouldn't.  If it were actually me in the situation, instead of that poor kid, I would have either hit Zimmerman with bear spray or my stun gun, both of which I would surely have with me if walking around late at night.  Hopefully, the stun gun.  Hold it on him a good three seconds.  He would be thoroughly incapacitated and squirming on the ground at that point.  So I would have the opportunity to stomp him in the balls a couple of times while phoning 911 to report that I was attacked.  

Actually...I wonder what the effect of that million volt stun gun would be on the testicles???  Hmmmm...

Never mess with a woman whose been abused.  Some of us are very, very mean and prepared to defend ourselves.

Wow, I actually managed to respond to your post without calling you a single name or insulting you in any way.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> If Zimmerman is acquitted, sooner or later the lolberals and idiots of Zona's stripe will claim that the prosecution was in on it.
> 
> It musta been a conspiracy!
> 
> ...



I agree 100 percent with this.  The prosecution is doing horrible.  I think it is politically motivated to an alarming degree.  They arrest him and put him on trial and satisfy the protesters...then they put all the pressure on the all female jury...they have essentially passed the buck and pressure to 6 women on the jury...5 of them white.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



deedee said he made it home

she said she heard "others" talking in the background 

your theory does not account for the debris field


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I think the whole mess got out of hand and neither one planned on death happening at their stupidity. With that said...Trayvon cannot be punished for his idiocy...he's dead. Zimmerman is not dead. I don't think he planned to kill Martin at all.  So...I call it involitary manslaughter and some time in prison for what he did. Not life.



Ding ding ding...we have a winner.  Following and reaching in the dark is a threat in itself...and ill advised to boot.  You are laying on your back because you followed someone in the dark, didnt identify yourself and reached frantically for something when called out.  Now you have to shoot that person because you are in fear for your life...it was his mistakes that put him there...stay in the truck....not rocket science here.

I follow you relentlessly and in a creepy way...you get called out and punched when reaching and now you can shoot me and call it self defense...lol.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Whatever, doesn't matter.  If I perceived that he was following me I wouldn't want him to know where I lived, so I wouldn't want to lead him to my house.  So let's just say I decided to confront him, ask him "Hey, why are you following me?"  As a woman I wouldn't tend to do that, but i can see where a guy might handle it that way.

So if the point you're trying to make is that Martin approached Zimmerman, I say so what?  He had every right to approach the guy and ask, "why are you following me?"

Zimmerman reaches for his gun, Martin reacts, punches Zimmerman, knocks him down.  And he was absolutely within his rights to defend himself when Zimmerman reached for his gun.

We have to keep firmly in mind...who started it?  Who put this series of events in motion?  Quite clearly...it was Zimmerman.

So if you start a fight with me and I defend myself and I'm winning, do you have the right to pull out a gun and kill me?  I think not.  Sure, you can do it, but you're going to have to answer for it...because you started the fight and I was defending myself against you.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yikes, Sunshine "thanked" you for your  post.  How embarrassing.  Sorry about that, Dude.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You don't think a 17 year old kid who plays linebacker on the football team can run 120 yards in a minute?  You might want to recalibrate your theory, 25.  The average time for a high school football player in the 40 is 5.35 SECONDS.  So how long do you think it's going to take for Trayvon to run 120 yards?  Just to make it perfectly obvious that he had plenty of time to reach the condo...let's multiply that 5.35 seconds by TEN!  Even at 53.5 seconds he's still WAY inside of the timeline from when George Zimmerman lost sight of him, got out of his SUV to give chase and when the girlfriend called back to find Martin winded outside of the condo.  College football teams go to Florida to recruit players because it's a noted hotbed for "fast" players.  You don't play linebacker at the high school level in this State unless you've got some speed.  It just isn't happening.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



You still tying to convince everyone you're not biased?


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Zimmerman saying he was defending himself because he thought he was going to be killedis  as about as honest as you are.  See my sig welcher.  

By the way, how many days a week did Zimmerman take MMA lessons?  Who was it "wailing away MMA" style?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



 the average walking speed is 3 -4 mph which is 

a hundred yards a minute


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I think the whole mess got out of hand and neither one planned on death happening at their stupidity. With that said...Trayvon cannot be punished for his idiocy...he's dead. Zimmerman is not dead. I don't think he planned to kill Martin at all.  So...I call it involitary manslaughter and some time in prison for what he did. Not life.



If you are saying Tevon had no intentions on actually killing Zimmerman, why is Zimmerman allowed to kill him for a pop in the nose?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Read what I said...my god...why are you putting words in my mouth...read.  Yes its highly possible...just not logical to me...not logical at all!

I look at most likely.  Its most likely to me that he had not traveled the entire distance of that last building...instead he cut through the back and stopped somewhere in between the two buildings or in that area.

You guys are acting like the kid was in an all out sprint for the state record and making that fit your theory.  It was raining, GZ said he was walking briskly to Hannity....not sprinting...he said he cut to the right and then he followed immediately after when he came up the walk he looked to his right and there was no Trayvon...suggesting that trayvon most likely cut through the buildings.  GZ continued walking up the sidewalk to the street...came back down the path towards his truck and there was Trayvon asking him what the problem was.  

Im just looking at the most logical explanation...not infinite possibilities of a track star.

Jon_Berzerk said why would he be breathing heavy at that short distance...well I explained that the distance he went was further than GZ did and GZ was breathing heavy from the get go...you could hear it on the 911 call.  So again, it is logical to assume that trayvon could very well have been breathing heavy going a distance twice as far as GZ...lol...add talking on the phone as GZ was and in the rain on cool night in the dark...yeah he would be breathing heavy and it would sound even worse on the other end of the phone as we found out on the 911 tape...you can tell the second GZ started running and immediately when he stopped.  DD most likely heard the same from Trayvon.  Your running or walking fast and your breathing changes...pretty simple.

But there is not acknowlegement from you or him on that logical possibility...instead we are on to something else....lol...and that just gets passed over.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > A dozen travyvons are blow away per day by their own people. Not fucking news!!!!
> ...


I hope you're not including yourself in that 10%.  I have pointed out the issues again and again.  You seem to plug your ears and say nah nah nah I can't hear you.

The only relevant issue is whether Zimmerman was reasonably in fear of his life at the time he shot Martin.  Period.


----------



## Snookie (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Says you.  Your opinions are insignificant.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2013)

You'd think when a large street thug is pounding your head into the ground. Zimmerman also said that Trayvon told him that he was going to kill him.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



This is how you know you are winning the argument.  Its such an easy way to figure it out.

Liability, please dont stop.  You REALLY do represent Z supporters perfectly.

(Trevon, justice will be served and it looks like the right are really starting to get worried.)


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I definitely put myself in that 10 percent...actually the number is probably smaller....closer to 1-5 percent...I was being nice.

You could be there, but your inability to see any fault with GZ when there were obvious anc clear mistakes, suggest you have a huge bias.  GZ gooooood....trayvon....baaaaaaad.

GZ wasnt a pro...to think that he did everything correct that night and doesnt hold some responsibility is just illogical and dismissive to me.  I can see about 10 things he did to put himself in that situation.

I see the good and bad of both sides...its just more fun.  One sided is boring to me.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> POLICE VIDEO SHOWS GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SHORTLY AFTER TRAYVON MARTIN SHOOTING - YouTube
> 
> Published on Mar 29, 2012
> 
> ...



That grainy video with the ABC information block strategically placed to cover the most revealing parts of the video is little more than a stacked piece of data.

Herre is the cleaned up version

Trayvon Martin case: George Zimmerman video shows gashes on back of shooter's head | Mail Online


----------



## R.D. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Blaming the victim for being attacked in the same breath blaming him for defending off the attack. 

You're not objective, you're simply playing the part of contrarian because it takes less effort than actually having a position.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

You can never get mad in this forum...too many adults being downright hilarious..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 30, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]
> ...



The cultural barrier between educated middle class people (of all races) and the illiterate behavior of what many call the welfare subculture (again of all races) makes these people look like they are lying, being evasive, and/or too stupid to be reliable when it is not always the case, probably most often not the case.

But the prosecutors do some gamesmanship to get a lot of 'confessions' like writing up a laundry list of charges and offering to reduce them down to a few if the person 'confesses' guilty or not. Its in the interest of saving the court time and expenses, not in achieving a just outcome. Blacks have had to deal with this crap for centuries, so I cannot be astonished if a lot of them see the system as a threat in and of itself, and has no trust in any part of it in any phase or process.

Maybe that is why Holder said that the Constitution does not promise justice but only due process?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole mess got out of hand and neither one planned on death happening at their stupidity. With that said...Trayvon cannot be punished for his idiocy...he's dead. Zimmerman is not dead. I don't think he planned to kill Martin at all.  So...I call it involitary manslaughter and some time in prison for what he did. Not life.
> ...




Anyone home, McFly? I said zimmerman was an idiot himself and should have some form of punishment for BEING an idiot. Pay  'tention, zona.
Those two men had no intention of going out that night to kill someone. Shit happens. It happened. One is dead. The other is not but is just as liable of idiocy as the dead one. Period.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His nose looks broke to me or damage severely.  Plus the black eyes the next day suggest being hit in the nose pretty hard.
> ...



A rather biased assumption, I'd say. It seems to me that if Zimmerman wanted to harm Martin, he wouldn't have the police on the way and he would have simply shot the boy. It seems rather foolish to assault someone AFTER you have called the cops.
Conversely, Martin didn't know the police were on the way. He would be more likely to expect he would get away with it. 
It just makes sense to anyone with a basic grasp of logic.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nope...i dont blame the victim for defending himself at all.  I blame the victim for being on that sidewalk following a teen in the dark and rain holding a flashlight and holstering a pistol.

Lets think about this...you pack a pistol because you think you may need it.  So why put yourself in a situation where you very well may need to use it.  GZ increased the odds of this possibility by following a teen in the dark...all im saying.  Not illegal, but not smart and against the recommendation of law enforcement for that very reason.

Follow me like GZ was and you find yourself in the same situation...people dont like being followed in the dark...period....some will run home and some may ask the person why they are being followed.  Go reaching for something at that exact moment and who knows how one person will act from another.

Of course everyone in here in hindsight would have done the absolute correct thing...lol.  In hindsight of course.

Youre a grown adult...a man...some creep is following you in the dark and rain...and you take off running for your house...lmao....most would, certainly I would turn around and go hey dude wtf is your problem?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Not really if you think about it...not if he sees a gun in that holster...especially knowing that GZ has already reached there very early when just asked a question.

Actually a very logical assumption.  If you were fighting someone following you, and you saw a gun and the guy reaching for it during the struggle...what would you do?  Probably keep punching?

And this is not speculation on my part...GZ says the gun was exposed and admits going for it.  You certainly wouldnt stop punching if you saw him going for it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It isn't that Zimmerman did everything perfectly.  He didnt.  But it doesn't matter.  This isn't a basketball match with points scored.  It is a legal case that turns on facts and law.  The law is that Zimmerman was justified in using deadly force if he was reasonably in fear of death or severe bodily harm.  I believe the facts as now known indicate he was and therefore justified.
You seem to think that because his perfomance wasn't flawless he was somehow at fault.  I dont know where you ever learned that but you need to unlearn it because that isnt self defense law.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Excellent post.  She gets it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So because Zimmerman committed a legal act he should be judged guilty?  WTF?
If someone were following me I would run as fast as I could in the opposite direction.  I wouldn't really care whether the person was really following me or not.
Your attempt to be "open minded" has let your brains drop out.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

Moron Rachel stated that she and her friends often did 3 way calls and just jabbered about all topics...including calling whites Cracka's. So..I am presuming that when he was on the phone with her, he was also either on speaker phone so others could hear or they were on the 3 way system. Regardless, he was telling them about the creepy ass cracker following him. Now, from Moron Rachel's own admission and Martin's propensity to be a wannabe gangbanger, he thought he would impress his friends on the phone and let them hear him go thump a cracka for following him. Problem is...cracka had a gun. I don't think Martin intentionally decided to KILL zimmerman any more than zimmerman intended to KILL martin. It just happened. Instead of getting kudos from pals for beating up a cracka, he got his ass shot by the cracka. So Moron Rachel had to state what the convo was to cover whatever he was saying to impress his buds. According to her, if you could make out her mumbles between the 'tude and eye rolls, she said he was in a rush and would call her back. He never did. Cuz he be daid. Maybe it was a normal thing to act like an idiot for them, but they didn't count on a gun, either. And zimmerman with his actions shows he was doing what he thought was right, being in a NWP. He did everything proper..except follow the guy which is not illegal but still...he was feeling pretty uppity since he was packin'. When the guy he was following turned the tables, he freaked out. Pulled the gun out. Shot the guy. Was it planned in advance? No. Just flat out stupidity on both their parts.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Wait, now you're calling George Zimmerman the victim?  You all are getting really batshit crazy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



The prosecution knows what it is doing, man. It's not there first rodeo. If they thought they could score points with it, they would have brought it up.

From my observation, Zimmerman is left handed. I saw him taking notes. The officer that disarmed him said he carried his KelTek on his right side meaning he had to reach across his body to get to the gun and the grip would be facing forward. This practice is common for southpaws because left handed holsters are rarely stocked in gun shops. 
I doubt that anyone would reach across their body to get to their phone. I carry mine in my left rear pocket. I retrieve it with my left hand. How about the rest of you? Do you reach across your body to get to your sail foam?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2013)

When you're getting your head beat into the ground=victim. In florida you can use deadly force when you're getting killed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You keep claiming Zimmerman reached for something,I haven't seen that claimed anywhere else, where are you getting that from?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Gracie?  Gracie gets everything.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I've seen pocket kings beat pocket aces many times. My game does pay the big blind to anyone that gets aces busted.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



No, honey.  You're the batshit crazy one.  Zimmerman acted in self defense to thwart a threat to his life.  That makes him the victim.  Trayvon was the aggressor.  No wonder you're consistently wrong.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I am doubting the competence and motive of the prosecution team...I have already expressed that.  They are taking the pressure off of them and passing the buck to 6 female jurors...monkey is off their back and on the jurors...we tried him like you wanted and they let him off...brilliant!

You make a great point about being left handed.  No I would not reach across my body.

Do we know what hand GZ fired his gun with?

Good points, ernie...I definitely need to consider the southpaw thing.  I will look into it for sure.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 30, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



He made it up.  25 caliber likes to imagine what Trayvon was thinking, what Trayvon saw, etc.  If 25 had a son, he'd look like Trayvon.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I like that rule...damn pocket aces.  I got beat holding 4 of a kind one time...stopped playing and pouted for 6 months....lol.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

This is the law?

If I follow you because I think you are acting suspicious and you confront me saying "do you have a problem?" and I say,  "No, no problem" and reach into my pocket...you now have the authority to beat the shit out of me?

That is officially the most off-base statement I've heard today.

Do you have any savings,  or own you home...because I'd be happy to help you test your theory if it's worth my while.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

Everything is conjecture at this point. We have Moron Rachel for the prosecution. We have zimmerman to speak in his own behalf. We have police reports, recorded messages from z to cops, but we do not have records on martins convo's...only the single voice that speaks for him..who is a moron.
Too much arguing on what ifs and buts and whys. Let the trial commence and the jury decide with what they have and focus on a new trial. Which will probably be Paula Deens.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2013)

Matthew said:


> When you're getting your head beat into the ground=victim. In florida you can use deadly force when you're getting killed.



And yet there is a trial where Zimmerman has to prove he murdered the kid in self defense..  

Go figure.  

Do any of you know what you're talking about?  At all?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Moron Rachel stated that she and her friends often did 3 way calls and just jabbered about all topics...including calling whites Cracka's. So..I am presuming that when he was on the phone with her, he was also either on speaker phone so others could hear or they were on the 3 way system. Regardless, he was telling them about the creepy ass cracker following him. Now, from Moron Rachel's own admission and Martin's propensity to be a wannabe gangbanger, he thought he would impress his friends on the phone and let them hear him go thump a cracka for following him. Problem is...cracka had a gun. I don't think Martin intentionally decided to KILL zimmerman any more than zimmerman intended to KILL martin. It just happened. Instead of getting kudos from pals for beating up a cracka, he got his ass shot by the cracka. So Moron Rachel had to state what the convo was to cover whatever he was saying to impress his buds. According to her, if you could make out her mumbles between the 'tude and eye rolls, she said he was in a rush and would call her back. He never did. Cuz he be daid. Maybe it was a normal thing to act like an idiot for them, but they didn't count on a gun, either. And zimmerman with his actions shows he was doing what he thought was right, being in a NWP. He did everything proper..except follow the guy which is not illegal but still...he was feeling pretty uppity since he was packin'. When the guy he was following turned the tables, he freaked out. Pulled the gun out. Shot the guy. Was it planned in advance? No. Just flat out stupidity on both their parts.



Interesting...another good post...someone is a thinker in here.  Very logical, and reasonable.  Interesting.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 30, 2013)

This whole thing is as clear as mud

Some black families like white ones breed hate. Out of hate comes sense of entitlement. Whether that is killing someone or taking a hand out from the government.

The problem is a handout is not viewed as such since we took the 'Scarlet Letter' away from food stamps. Back then you would see people more humbled as they are tearing off the tickets like old 'E' tickets at Disney Land. Now its like they are enjoying the wages earned and buying a six pack on Friday.

We need to start over in this country folks.

Until the cancers are removed the country can not and will not thrive

Instead, as Lush Man Joe Biden said... 'They want to keep us in chains'

-Geaux


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

If I were followed and then confronted and the follower reached into his pocket after our exchange, I would think maybe he was going for some gum or a cell phone or even just sticking his hand in his pocket to jiggle change. If I were the one following someone, I would have had my convo asking who he was and who he was visiting. If the person I was following reached in his pocket...I would think nothing of it. But if I saw a gun on that person and that is where the hand was aiming, I would kick him in the nads and run like hell. Or yell GUN!!!! But I wouldn't assume someone is fixing to kill me just because I asked a question...or was asked a question.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm just musing on what I myself would do or think, 25caliber. And, having kids all grown and haired over now, I know how they think...especially around their idiotic friends. I know, because I was young once and did stupid shit to impress them.

Which is why my sons always got pissed when I knew what they were up to before they even did it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And yours are psychotic.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 30, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Here's some pics of St Skittles' daddy --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trayvon was raised to be a violent thug. Doesn't surprise me that he'd attack Zimmerman for simply following him.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll take the word of the doctor over that of the ironically named "truthseeker."
> ...



Family Doctor=conflict of interest?
How so?

Docs must be honest or they lose their license, you krakah!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Speculation. If someone was following me, I would be alert, but I would not confront him. Then, I have the sense to come in out of the rain.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is the law?
> 
> If I follow you because I think you are acting suspicious and you confront me saying "do you have a problem?" and I say,  "No, no problem" and reach into my pocket...you now have the authority to beat the shit out of me?
> 
> ...



Possibly if it is shown you have been following me like a creep through the entire complex.  Picture a woman being followed in the dark...at the end of the following she decides to be proactive...youre damn right...she was being followed and did something about it instead of waiting for something to happen to her.

Give me that case and Ill win with the womans side every time given the same scenario.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Its not speculation...it happened...trayvon didnt handle it like you would...a lot of people would confront the follower, including me.  "yeah, dude...what the f is your deal"...oh no problem sir, let me reach into my pocket real quick...bap!!  And down goes Frazier!

A quick explanation to the police about this creep following me in his truck and on foot in the dark and im home eating popcorn watching a movie within 20 minutes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You never walked up to the store before when you were younger and got caught in the rain?...he didnt have a car...he didnt have much choice.  Enough with the getting out of the rain stuff...he was 17 and walked to the store and it started raining...nothing more.

Come on, ernie...he was followed almost every inch of his walk home...thats not even a little bit creepy to you?  you are convinced he is a thug now...but you wouldnt know a damn thing about that kid on that night.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

Let's dance......
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjYGpTkoRVw]Blues Traveler - But Anyway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Serious question.  Was zimmermans nose broke?  If so why was it not dealt with before he went to jail?  He was seen by medical, no?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When you're getting your head beat into the ground=victim. In florida you can use deadly force when you're getting killed.
> ...



So far the testimony and evidence support Zimmerman's version of events. What trial are you watching? Is it from Bazzaro world?


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Let's dance......
> Blues Traveler - But Anyway - YouTube



Okay, but I'm going to go all modern on you because David Bowie gives me the willies


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2013)

Is it Monday yet?
Love the Sunday armchair QB's!!

EDIT:
Love the Sunday armchair Krakah QB's!!


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This is the law?
> ...



Show me.

Surely there is an example out there where something like this happened.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm just musing on what I myself would do or think, 25caliber. And, having kids all grown and haired over now, I know how they think...especially around their idiotic friends. I know, because I was young once and did stupid shit to impress them.
> 
> Which is why my sons always got pissed when I knew what they were up to before they even did it.



Oh, yeah...i get it...im onto what Trayvons persona is.  I was 17 once, did a lot of things to impress friends girls, etc.  I get it.  Most likely, he was wanting to make a points and GZ looked like someone he could take...no question.  But presenting the other side to a jury is different.  

GZ reaching for something after following someone in the dark for the entire complex, could be considered a threat...trayvon is dead...possibilities have to be thrown out there as to what he could have perceived as a threat.  As you have correctly pointed out...GZs behavior and creepy like following has to be called into question.  He was acting just as suspicious as the one he was following...if not more, imo.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



This is a career making case for all of the attorneys involved. Think about Christopher Darden and Rudy Julianni. Hear much about Darden since he blew the OJ trial? 
I can't see them intentionally blowing the case, especially in light of what may happen if Zimmerman is acquitted. I stubbornly hang onto the notion that any evidence the prosecution has that they are confident couldn't be torn up or used effectively for the defense, will be presented.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Here is as close as I could get...


HILLSBORO, Missouri  A Missouri woman was chastised by a judge but then  placed on probation for hitting a man with a baseball bat because she  believed he was selling heroin to her son.

Missouri mom gets probation for attacking man she believed with selling heroin to her son
​"But, uh, see, well..."

Nope...that dog won't hunt.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Could you blame the lady for being proactive?...why do you need to see a case?...just answer the question...lol.  Do you need a video to make your mind up for you?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

OMG!  There's been 18 Firefighters killed in Arizona!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


We have to assume he fired with his left, which may be why it took so long to get off the shot. Imagine you have a gun holstered for a cross draw. It will be in the hollow of your hip, maybe 45 degrees to the right of center. The grips will be towards center. OK do you have your imaginary gun wher you can grab it with your left hand? Cool! Now, grab it with your right hand. How's that working out for you? And there's not even anyone sitting on top of you trying to punch your lights out.


----------



## Duped (Jun 30, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some pics of St Skittles' daddy --
> ...


Violence first, think last - "can't let no creepy ass cracker disrespect me"


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Hey, sgt...thanks for your service, btw...whole family of military here.

Here is where I am getting it...the entire explanation (reaching, etc,) plays out from about the 1:00 to 1:45 mark.   Really shocked that the prosecution hasnt latched onto this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nARWOZO4Kg]George Zimmerman's Police Interview after Trayvon Martin Shooting - YouTube[/ame]

LOL...just look how is right hand looks in the still video.


----------



## testarosa (Jun 30, 2013)

Left handed: about 59 pages back a left handed zombie killer confirmed that many lefties shoot right


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I follow you...the gun if holstered that way, the butt of the gun would be facing so as to be able cross draw with your left hand.  I get it.  But we dont know what holster he had or if he shot with his left or right hand.

I will try to find it...I thought that GZ had described shooting with his right finger on the trigger...that would suggest a right hand shot.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> OMG!  There's been 18 Firefighters killed in Arizona!!!!



Huh?  What part?...im from Tucson.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  There's been 18 Firefighters killed in Arizona!!!!
> ...



Yarnell Hill......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


A couple weeks ago, I had kings full of aces on the flop. Got beat by aces full with an 4 on the river


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




OMG... you had to think you were golden!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




Hey sarah!!!  I cant argue with you...your avatar is too hot!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Of course I've been caught out in the rain. I picked up my pace and didn't wander aimlessly or double back on someone I imagined was out to get me. I hurried home where it was dry.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Let's dance......
> Blues Traveler - But Anyway - YouTube



Cool! Let's 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA]David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ill bet in Trayvons version he doesnt describe it that way.  Come on, Ernie....GZ has to explain it in a way that he has a right to be suspicious and not just some nut following a black kid...the route of the following has trayvon going back home...correct?  Man, you are absolutely hook line and sinker arent ya?  You believe every word literally, lol...you have to weed through some of it, ernie.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> OMG!  There's been 18 Firefighters killed in Arizona!!!!



19.....and its in Prescott.   Damn.


----------



## Zona (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Who said he doubled back?  Zimmerman?  Wow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He was seen by a Physician's Assistant, witness Lindzee Folgate, who testified that she thought is was broken, given the swelling and 2 black eyes, but it was aligned. She recommended he see an ENT specialist and he said that his health insurance was inadequate and wouldn't cover it.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



No....I thought they meant Trayvon did.  I can't argue the point due to not knowing.  I have to ask TestaChica.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yep thats inadequate alright...insurance that one cover an xray for a broken nose...lol.

I think his nose was broke...i mean some things you can just see with your own eyes...and thats one of them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



 I never carry like that. I'm not big enough to hide a gun carried in front. I favor the small on my back or a shoulder rig for my revolvers that are quite large. When I lived in New Mexico, I carried open in a Western style holster.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




YES!

She was wrong...Trayvon was wrong...yes,  I blame her.

You can't attack people for following you and putting their hand in their pocket...

You have committed an assault on an innocent person...a person who has every legal right to do exactly what they were doing.

Why is that so difficult for you to grasp?

You can't go around assaulting people.

Learn it...it will come in handy some day.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Of course! Don't chase anyone out. Take as much of their money as possible and hope someone raises so you can bump them back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



i am a south paw 

can shoot with either hand

i usually shoot right handed 

same for bows 

bowling 

darts


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Alright, calm down.  No, I dont go around assaulting people.  Why is it so hard for you to grasp that GZ goofed here and there?  Under the circumstances he was asking for trouble...you dont follow people around in the dark...period.  Do you follow people around in the dark?  If you did, could you blame someone for asking you why?  Are ya gonna reach for your gun when they do?...take the blinders off and look at both sides for a change.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh yeah..."check" and hope for a raise...I hate it when you got the nuts and no one bites...oh please raise so I can call on the turn and then check you again...by the river we will be all in...lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



*Do we know what hand GZ fired his gun with?*

i am not sure however 

if i remember correctly it is stated somewhere in the record

that he shoots right handed 

i could be mistaken on that though 

if he does shoot left handed 

that could explain why goode didnt see a firearm when questioned if he did


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Everything is conjecture at this point. We have Moron Rachel for the prosecution. We have zimmerman to speak in his own behalf. We have police reports, recorded messages from z to cops, but we do not have records on martins convo's...only the single voice that speaks for him..who is a moron.
> Too much arguing on what ifs and buts and whys. Let the trial commence and the jury decide with what they have and focus on a new trial. Which will probably be Paula Deens.



that is right Gracie 

we can only go by what is presented in court 

at this point


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I thought the same...I think if it was a special cross holster, we would know it by now also.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Moron Rachel stated that she and her friends often did 3 way calls and just jabbered about all topics...including calling whites Cracka's. So..I am presuming that when he was on the phone with her, he was also either on speaker phone so others could hear or they were on the 3 way system. Regardless, he was telling them about the creepy ass cracker following him. Now, from Moron Rachel's own admission and Martin's propensity to be a wannabe gangbanger, he thought he would impress his friends on the phone and let them hear him go thump a cracka for following him. Problem is...cracka had a gun. I don't think Martin intentionally decided to KILL zimmerman any more than zimmerman intended to KILL martin. It just happened. Instead of getting kudos from pals for beating up a cracka, he got his ass shot by the cracka. So Moron Rachel had to state what the convo was to cover whatever he was saying to impress his buds. According to her, if you could make out her mumbles between the 'tude and eye rolls, she said he was in a rush and would call her back. He never did. Cuz he be daid. Maybe it was a normal thing to act like an idiot for them, but they didn't count on a gun, either. And zimmerman with his actions shows he was doing what he thought was right, being in a NWP. He did everything proper..except follow the guy which is not illegal but still...he was feeling pretty uppity since he was packin'. When the guy he was following turned the tables, he freaked out. Pulled the gun out. Shot the guy. Was it planned in advance? No. Just flat out stupidity on both their parts.



are you sure it was hear him thump a cracker 

deedee said she heard "other" voices in the background 

she stated that as proof that martin made it home 

could the "other" voices been some of martins buddies 

that planned to youtube martin thumping a cracker


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Except Zimmerman didn't reach for his gun.

If there is proof he reached for his gun,  present it.

You do know that Zimmerman's phone was laying on the ground in what @jon_berzerk terms 'the debris field'.

How did it get there if it was in his pocket?

BECAUSE HE WAS REACHING FOR IT in his pocket when Martin attacked him.  

And,  as we discussed before...Martin wasn't fighting in a way that would protect him from being shot.  Punching instead of wrestling.

He was fighting like he was pissed and wanted to beat the shit out of a guy that he didn't like following him.

Stick to the facts...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Why shouldn't I? Do you automatically assume everyone is lying? Zimmerman's account is pretty damned well supported as far as the recording with the dispatcher goes. It is further supported by the autopsy report, witness John Good and the testimony of the PA. 
Zimmerman knew that the police would be on the scene at any moment and surely would refrain from anything that might make him look like the aggressor. He answered questions of the first witness on scene and the officer who arrived very shortly after. He was compliant and calm though apparently shaken. In short, there was no indication he was anything but truthful and that he had acted in self defense.
While I understand he had a reason to bend the facts in his favor, there is no indication he did.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



i didnt pay attention to closely 

but the pistol magazine and holster have been introduced as evidence 

legal insurrection most likely has the youtube of it


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

Zona said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  There's been 18 Firefighters killed in Arizona!!!!
> ...



link? PLEASE?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...




Drudge top story.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Oh thats right he reached for a phone that wasnt there...thats right...lol.  Do you believe EVERYTHING you hear...or what you want to hear?

I heard him say he reached to his right and oops my phone wasnt there and went ....hmmm...but your gun was there...hmmm...not you...you buy it hook line and sinker.  It was to his benefit to say he was reaching for his phone and not a gun...get that?

Just like it was to his benefit to say that trayvon was standing around looking at houses in the rain, so that he doesnt come off as nut chasing black kids around the neighborhood...get that?

Try to weed thru some of the crap...it will help.

And remember he reached for a phone that wasnt there...remember?  His words!  It was probably laying on the ground because if it was in his left coat pocket it may have fallen out in the struggle...probably some loose change lying around, too....lol...maybe a couple pieces of buggle gum too for all i know.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

*Zimmerman trial has all the ingredients for a miscarriage of justice*

OBSERVATIONS, REPORTS, TIPS, REFERRALS AND TIRADES
BY ERIC ZORN 

In following the George Zimmerman trial somewhat closely online last week, I noted a familiar pattern:

A "heater" case that draws intense media interest.

Sympathetic victim.

Unsympathetic defendant.

Evidence of innocence explained away with far-fetched theories or else ignored.

Evidence of guilt magnified and bolstered with irrelevant detail and innuendo.

These are among the key ingredients for all the wrongful convictions I've written about in the last 20 years.

Change of Subject: Zimmerman trial has all the ingredients for a miscarriage of justice


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

19 firefighters dead in Arizona - latimes.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



folks need to go look at the debris field 

and they would know things like that


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I shoot my revolvers right handed, but with an odd grip that puts most of the recoil in my left palm. If I'm shooting one handed I'll use my left. I mangled the right hand and forearm pretty bad in a motorcycle accident and can feel the screws backing out and the plates buckling after 10 rounds right handed with the 629.


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




You just make this stuff up as you go,  don't you. 

So he called the police to report a suspicious person (he'd reported blacks, whites,  and hispanics) so he could follow a black man around.

Newsflash...he could follow a black guy around without calling the police and later call him suspicious.

But he called the police instead.

You know the police had been called to Twin Lakes (Zimmeman's neighborhood)  402 times in the last year?

Zimmerman called 9 times in 18 months.

There's another half baked theory out the window.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

Those cries for help just didn't sound gurgling in blood to me.  Pretty clear for coming from ppls phones INSIDE their houses.  Just sayin'


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Those cries for help just didn't sound gurgling in blood to me.  Pretty clear for coming from ppls phones INSIDE their houses.  Just sayin'



Not to mention you can hear the gunshot right up until the cries stop.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



25 does not make stuff up.  I back him totally.  He's as objective of a person as you're ever going to find.  Really.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



i have been pretty lucky so far 

both of my hands are just fine

and shoot equally well with either


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Uh huh. Here's one for you. I've got Ace/King of spades. flop is 4,5 Queen of spades. I'm short stack, so I double the blind and hope for a raise to get someone get committed. Turn is a red queen. I'm thinking *maybe* a set of ladies. Why is he just calling? He was big blind, so really he could have most anything pre flop. But I have the nut flush. River is 8 of spades. WTF. I'm all in. The SOB has the 6/7 of spades. Sonofabitch!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Do you have a link to the pictures of this?  I cant find it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



i didnt know that the cops had been called to that place 402 times 

that is a lot


----------



## 25Caliber (Jun 30, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LMAO....dont you just feel like someone is out to get you?  WHY ME LORD!?  I cant hit the lottery, but what are the fn odds of that happening?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 30, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



i have not looked at if for a very long time 

i will see if i have one laying around 

talkleft probably does


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 30, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The whole deal of "oh my gosh geeze louise you aren't supposed to follow anyone" what a pantload too that you never do that when you are on neighborhood watch. 

Now George did stop. I wouldnt have. I would have followed Trayvon. I used to carry what's called a garlic crusher. Short piece with metal wrapped around the top. I could slip it down and swing it easy. 

No way I was going to patrol with nothing. And that douche bag old lady who says NWatch arent supposed to patrol and only call the cops is insane. The reason most of us started a NW was because the cops never came.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Then why does he throw these theories out there as though they were truth incarnate when they are neither supported by the facts of the case nor the evidence.

It seams as though he has made up his mind and let the facts and evidence be damned.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Now I know a lot of Florida. And lord help you people my dad in law looks like he's getting ready to  give us his house in Cocoa....

But someone help me on this particular gated community. Tell me about this place.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I find shooting a handgun left handed awkward. I think it has more to do with which eye to use. A rifle, I have no problem I can shoot equally as well from either side. A rifle kind of automatically decides which eye to use.
Kilt me a bar left handed.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Missourian that's why I can trust your stats. I've seen you long enough on this board to know you don't make mistakes and you never ever give a statistic without truth behind it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Nope...i try not to make anything up...I also dont take every word I hear as the absolute truth either.  I go through it all and then make up my mind.  It clouds judgment if you are taking everything one side as the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

Most of the time events will be embellished...not all but some...i have listed a couple where it was to his advantage to embellish.  This dude thought he might be in trouble...he has admitted not knowing the laws.  He admitted that on the Hannity interview.  So do I think that certain things were embellished to not make him appear as the nut?  Yeah, I do.

The reaching for the phone that wasnt there and the standing around looking at houses in the rain are two that I looked a little deeper into.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



i think he likes to think about other possibilities 

not that it matters at this point 

all that matters now is what comes out in court 

personally i have been studying what happened in martins life 

that went so wrong that led him to be there that night


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


In fairness, I think he tosses turds out there that are a semi plausible alternative that he wants to bring up for discussion. I can dig it, but I think a lot of his conjecture flies in the face of logic.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Now I know a lot of Florida. And lord help you people my dad in law looks like he's getting ready to  give us his house in Cocoa....
> 
> But someone help me on this particular gated community. Tell me about this place.



I know the area fairly well.  I lived in Orlando.....but more importantly, most of my best friends live in Melbourne Beach.  I can ask them if you want.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

G'night, all.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Mine is so stupid. 

Well it would make sense to anyone that's old enough to remember Ed Sullivan. My dad bought me this BBgun. My mom bought me a Barbie. My birthday is in August and this is how this moment came to be.

My Baba loved Ed Sullivan and it just happened that Ed had a woman on that her husband spun her on a wheel and shot at her and she lived. It was an Ed Sullivan thing. Don't ask me

So my grandmother, my baba thought we should take Barbie out to the end of the driveway and she could spin her and I could shoot at her. I hit the ground and shot from my right. 

I learned to fire from my right. Always have from that moment. No idea why. But I can hit the ground running that way so comfy.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Now I know a lot of Florida. And lord help you people my dad in law looks like he's getting ready to  give us his house in Cocoa....
> 
> But someone help me on this particular gated community. Tell me about this place.




Good article on Twin Lakes community...the break-ins,  home invasion,  auto thefts and general feeling of fear.

Zimmerman?s Twin Lakes Community Was on Edge Before Trayvon Shooting - The Daily Beast​


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Lol Ernie.....aside from the BM part.....25 looks at all sides.  The site that we all came here together from.....???  Well, we could talk BMs......you should have known a few there.  I mean, damn.  It was bad.  I've known 25 for quite awhile.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I do it to try and get people to think out of their natural bias...thats why.  My mind is no where near made it up...Im just looking at the possible thoughts of a dead man and not taking the every word of a man up for M2 as the absolute truth.

Im not hear to push a bias or an anger towards the protests of Al and Jessie...I dont let them influence my thinking...I dont see color...I see people.  I look at both sides and try to imagine what would be going through their minds at that moment with none of the hindsight information that we are privy too.

I think GZ had every right to be suspicious...why?  Because of the recent history of crime in the area...thats enough right there.  He spotted someone running through a go between at what just happened to be a house that was burglarized 3 weeks earlier, that he called on btw and prevented and led to the arrest of the individual.

I also think that Trayvon had a right to be concerned with being followed through the complex in the dark and rain...then later on foot when he walked away.  I can see the concern that both individuals would have...not just GZs.

I picture myself being a concerned citizen like GZ and on the other hand I picture trayvon being my son and being followed at night.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know a lot of Florida. And lord help you people my dad in law looks like he's getting ready to  give us his house in Cocoa....
> ...



Are you serious? I know Melbourne very well. I used to surf there. There's a point thats killer.
I'm a Ormond Beach baby.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I surf Sabastian....we're gonna get along great!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

*25*

i found a couple of pictures of the scene 

not the ones and map 

probably the best i will do tonight

you can see however that it starts just short of the T

Photos: Crime scene night of Trayvon Martin shooting - DC Breaking Local News Weather Sports FOX 5 WTTG


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Ummm you arent too far off...I respect your opinion and will always hear you out....I will also think about what you say and give attention to it.  Its the least I can do for someone taking the time to post.

I just ask for the same courtesy.  And I get that occasionally on here...however not nearly as much as I would like...lol.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> G'night, all.



I'm always flying by the seat of my pants when it comes to shit like this. I appreciate what you contribute because you really are an expert in certain areas.

Thanks Ernie.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *25*
> 
> i found a couple of pictures of the scene
> 
> ...



Thanks, buddy...lookin at them now.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I've always done that. I'm the biggest lets throw it at the wall and lets see if it sticks

I just did it way before you got here. Oh and by the way I love you guys. I have no idea where you testa and others have dropped in from but I love you to deathl  You guys are into murder and crime. Now I love you forever.

I'm horribly in love with death, murder and crime. YAY  other people are as crazy as me.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...




Fair enough.

I disagree with the lion's share of your theories,  not because I wholly believe Zimmerman,  but because they cannot be proven.

 Martin will live the rest of his life under a specter of doubt.

Both his own,  and that of others.

But my interest lies in what can be proven...not what is suspected,  or implied,  or inferred, or contrived, or construed.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *25*
> ...



list of items found

http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/357450/trayvon-martin-documents-ocr.pdf

i was just reading on talkleft 

that there is a witness that says the altercation started just west of the T 

and moved past his house


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We're all here from the WAT forum.  And, I believe I can speak for us all, we LOVE all of you and this place!  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1AaCy-yU9c]Aerosmith - Last Child (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Exactly, and some of what GZ says cannot be proven...its his words. Its some of those that I look a little deeper.  If its proven, then its a done deal...Im looking at what cant be proven from GZs mouth...ya see?

Like for example...

1)  on the 911 call he states that Trayvon is "running" away.  Kind of makes it look like Trayvon is caught with his hand in the cookie jar and is someone running from a crime.  It even concerned the dispatch.

However, in his interview with Sean Hannity, he clarifies this and says Trayvon wasnt running at all, that he just began walking faster and into the courtyard.

2)  When GZ gets out of the car, he appears to be running after tray so as not to lose the location of this "asshole" getting away.  His breath changes and his tone changes...when told "we dont you to do that"...he slows down and you can hear the difference in tone and breath and wind on the phone.

However, in his interview with Sean Hannity, he states that he was never running after trayvon when he got out of the car, that it was just the wind on the phone.

Now, I would have been willing to bet that he was running by the sounds on the phone...but GZ categorically denies that and says he was never running.  Not a big deal, but you can see how some things are not always as they seem.  Also, do you believe your ears or his words 4 months later in an interview?  Sometimes you have to put pieces together and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hispanics are considered "white" in the US census and has nothing to do with whether they are light skinned or dark skinned.  They are considered caucasians and caucasians are "white".
The term Hispanic deals with ethnicity, not race.  GZ is Hispanic, ergo, white, but he is not "Anglo".  Perhaps if those who are on GZ's side would have known that just because his name was Zimmerman that he was not "anglo", but was "Hispanic" - they may have remained neutral on the case.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...




Thanks T.D.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I was gonna say...looking at the picturesTrayvons body with the yellow cover on it is a little further down the walk than I had thought...i thought it was a little closer to the cross in the T than that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yeah and the first item marked is by that reddish leaf on the sidewalk

which is by the T 

it is the key chain flashlight


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




But is there proof he was running?  Nope.

Is it possible that it was the wind?  Yes.

So it's his word against your suspicion with no proof.

Can you see what I'm saying?

It's not what you know,  it's what you can prove.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



We like you too, TD.  We are trial nuts that came from another forum not quite as cool as this one.

Of course, most of the people I hang around, find this stuff boring and they dont keep up...so here I am...speaking about it with people who do.  Its been fun.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



i think it would be fun for a few of us 

try and not get any info on a case of national concern 

and just try to figure it out based what the state and defense present 

using internet streaming of the trial coverage 

and no influence from any media


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yeah...you just made my point.  Things are not always what they seem.  And dont be so all about the proof stuff...jurys can use their own common sense and judgment as to what they believe and they dont have to give a reason for it.

So alot of times...its the presentation that matters...not always what is proven without a shadow of doubt...just give the jury something to play with...they will put some pieces together using their own common sense.  There is nothing that says the jury can only use what has been absolutely proven...thats subjective...they are the ones determining what they feel is proven to them or what makes sense to them.

A lot of things cant be proven...some things are circumstancial...get off the 100 percent proof kick...it sounds good, but its not reality in most cases.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



FYI, GZ is white (caucasian) and he is Hispanic (ethnicity).  Hispanic is not a race, so it depends on what you are referring to, his race or ethnicity.  But he is White and he is Hispanic, so White Hispanic is not an incorrect term.


The racial categories included in the census questionnaire generally reflect a social definition of race recognized in this country and not an attempt to define race biologically, anthropologically, or genetically. In addition, it is recognized that the categories of the race item include racial and national origin or sociocultural groups. People may choose to report more than one race to indicate their racial mixture, such as American Indian and White. *People who identify their origin as Hispanic,* Latino, or Spanish *may be of any race.*
Race Main - People and Households - U.S. Census Bureau


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Im in!!!  Wonder what the next big trial will be...this will over in a few weeks...onto the next...lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...





the defense has been really good at getting the jury to like them 

during jury selection for example 

the jurors thanked omara for his explaining how the court system worked 

notice every day the defense wears ties that stick out in your mind 

omara always touches zimmerman 

which suggests that he likes zimmerman so you should too

as opposed to Jodi Arias where her attorney said 

hell he doesnt like her 9 of 10 days 

--LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



is it safe to assume that his flashlight was in his hand when he got hit and fell to the ground?  That makes sense as to where GZ said he was punched.  Since he says he reached with his right hand...I would assume the flashlight was in his left hand when punched.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Link to crime scene schematic.


http://trayvontragedy.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/schematic-of-ground.jpg

http://marinadedave.com/storage/schematic legend.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1342199312537

marinadedave - Front Page - No Smoking*Gun?


Birdseye view.^^


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



most likely that athlete guy who they say he killed his buddy


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yep...I could get into that one.  Plus, I gues they are also linking him to a drive-by killing in 2012.  Add to that the person he shot in the arm and lost an eye as a result...this dude has some problems....ALLEGEDLY! LOL.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Speculation runs rampant.

We have no idea what happened.

What you are saying is a good lawyer can convince you anything is true.

I'm only interested in what can be proven.

If you can't prove it,  it didn't happen.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yeah, and nurmi would never sit right next to her in court or even look at her.  Youre right...I think the defense believes in their case...a lot of times it seems the defense is dealing with someone who is guilty and its an uphill battle to get them off on a techincality or a mistrial or a hung jury.  

You can tell this team believes in their client and what they are doing.

Good catch on Omara...I hadnt noticed that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



we will have to see if any others want to do it to 

and set up some rules 

it would be fun


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



*Really shocked that the prosecution hasnt latched onto this*

state has not rested yet 

it is expected that they will use some video 

they still might use that angle


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Have you ever tried your hand at unsolved murders?

Speculation gets so out of control that you lose the thread of what is true and what is pure conjecture.

It's a nightmare of epic proportions.

Everyone has a theory...

And they defend it like some here do,  using the age old techniques... illogical and irrational.

Stick to what you can prove,  it will lead you to what is true and what isn't true much more surely than half baked theories with no supporting evidence.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yeah...good lawyers are nice to have.  Im not trying to make light of it...its just that in a lot of cases you dont have audio, video and an eyewitness of the entire crime in progress.  You have to present it in a way that you believe is logical and the jury puts the pieces together in deliberations. You do the best you can.

So far, to me, its the prosecution who appears to be reaching and its the defense trying to get to the truth...thats just my opinion.

I said at the beginning that this would be like a flip flop of what we are used to...where normally its the prosecution putting all the evidence together and getting to the truth and its the defense throwing out blinders to prevent it.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



I'm so old but I still rock I'm so glad to run into you.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Have you ever tried your hand at unsolved murders?
> 
> Speculation gets so out of control that you lose the thread of what is true and what is pure conjecture.
> 
> ...



Well I try not to let speculation get out of control.  I dont throw it out there just to argue...thats insane to me and no fun.  I put things out there that I believe or that I believe to be logical based on what I can see with my own eyes or reasonably come to a plausible conclusion to.

I always look at most likely...not infinite what if possibilities...it works for me.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



ITC rocks!  Her taste in music is superb!!!  IMHO of course.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



the key chain flashlight was up by the T 

the other flashlight was right by where martin laid 

does he mention it in the interview video by chance


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Don't you dare leave us. 

You are wonderous. Now just because I love you over the whole deal over crime....

You guys are awesome. And I love you to death.  Stay will you?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I think he said it didn't work...that the battery was dead.

Here is the link to the video of the walk through.

WATCH: Video Shows George Zimmerman Reenacting Fight with Trayvon Martin | TIME.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



thanks

i wonder why he didnt clunk martin with the bigger flashlight


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I dont see us leaving...we like it here.  And I like just about everyone here...lol...even the ones who disagree...I dont hold grudges...Ill have a beer with any of ya and talk about something else.

I like thinkers...deep thinkers...no time for lazy ones.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > the key chain flashlight was up by the T
> ...




8:13 he says the flashlight is dead.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I don't know what happened to it after it didn't work.

Did it end up in a pocket?

That it 'reached escape velocity' leads me to believe the phone and flashlight were in his jacket pockets.

That's how they ended up on the ground down there...shallow jacket pockets.

That also explains why his phone wasn't in the 'usual' pocket he was used to carrying it in...it was cold that night and he was wearing a jacket,  when ordinarily he would not have had the jacket on,  and his phone would be in his front right pocket.

That his keys ended up at the T suggests that he was in fact headed back to his truck,  keys in hand.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



i always thought martin was on his back after the incident 

i wondered how he got face down

but the video cleared that up 

zim says he got on his back 

meaning martin was face down


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



That makes sense.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Once again your logic is strained.  It's the Prosecution's witness Rachel who stated that Martin ran, that he was out of breath and that he was by the condo when she called him back after getting disconnected.

Zimmerman told Hannity that Martin was walking briskly before Zimmerman got out of the SUV.  What seems apparent (since Zimmerman can't find Martin when he tries to follow) is that Martin did indeed do what he told Rachel Jenteal that he was going to do...namely RUN.  As for why George Zimmerman was breathing heavily?  In case you haven't discerned this yet, George Zimmerman is not and was not in the best of shape.  He was sucking wind simply from trying to walk after Martin.  Martin was a 17 year old football player.  Do you remember when you were 17?  If you were an athlete then you wouldn't have been breathing hard from walking a hundred yards.  You might be if you just ran for a hundred and twenty.  Martin was not talking on the phone when he made that run by the way.  He either hung up or lost the connection.  I don't recall any testimony from Rachel Jenteal where she claimed to have heard Trayvon Martin "running".  That happened when she wasn't on the phone with him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When you're getting your head beat into the ground=victim. In florida you can use deadly force when you're getting killed.
> ...



And if the media hadn't whipped up a frenzy Zimmerman would be going about his business.  Recall that police at the scene and the assistant DA released him that very night.

I seriously doubt you have any idea what is involved in this case beyond "a racist white man killed a young black man."


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If I was his attorney, I wouldn't let Zimmerman take the stand.
> ...



We'll see what happens...I don't think the jury will convict of murder.  Next time, just give the customers their Big Mac and leave them alone.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Why would Zimmerman even have to at this point?  The Prosecution's own witnesses have proven the Defense's case.



This is what I'm saying.  I think I may not call a single witness if this keeps up.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



All Zimmerman has to do is tell the same story on the stand and he walks. Absent any physical evidence to the contrary.  It was very vivid and very believable.  The gun was obviously carried IWB.  His cell phone was in his front pocket, maybe.  There is no way that Martin knew Zimmerman had a gun until it was exposed when he was on the ground.
I have never seen a clearer case of self defense than this one.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Are you hallucinating?  At least you understand Zimmerman is innocent.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That's got to seal the deal for Zimmerman.

It's filled with all sorts of inconsistencies.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

You'll have no problem pointing those out, of course.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> You'll have no problem pointing those out, of course.



To you?

There's no need.

You are deaf, dumb and blind here.

You think that white folks have a god given right to shoot black folks, anywhere, anytime.

Nothing's going to change that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> You'll have no problem pointing those out, of course.



You have no problem with the fact that it was a Republican who ordered this sham of a trial. You're as political as the politicians themselves.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The mistake here..is letting a racist state like Florida handle this.

The Federal government should have taken the case.

It probably will if Florida goofs it. And I think they already did by overcharging.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have no problem pointing those out, of course.
> ...


Translation: No, I cannot discern any inconsistencies.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have no problem pointing those out, of course.
> ...



Fuck off, asshole. Still butt hurt because I pointed out narco-libertarians are a powerless bunch of stoned sissies fantasizing about holding office?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You need to take advice already given and write directly to Eric Holder about your wonderful legal theories.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Maybe, you'd be happier if the Black Panthers had apprehend GZ and took him to a tree and then conducted their business.

BTW. Red state? They just allegedly elected Obama.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Really now?

Two eyewitnesses stated that Zimmerman had the dominant position or was on top most of the time.

One eyewitness claims that Zimmerman was on the bottom getting blows rained down on him.

No one..saw Trayvon Martin lift Zimmerman's head up and slam it on to the pavement.

Zimmerman also said he was blacking out and his face was "covered" in blood. The photos don't show that..and he refused to go to the hospital.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Ahh... Sniffle. What's the matter? Don't like the fact that you're a moral relavist? Tough. It's the reality. You're no better than the people you allegedly detest.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What?

All ten of them?

It's doubtful they could find their own asses with a road map.

Let alone Zimmerman.

Who, by the way, was fixing to leave town with the money he got from you rubes. And they elected Obama because they refused to be turned away from the polls. Why you folks think waiting to vote for 6 hours is a good thing is beyond me.

Oh yeah..it's because you don't like the vote.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You need to review what the term "inconsistency" means.  Here's a hint: there aren't any in Zimmerman's statement.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I'd cop to being a "moral relavist" if I had a clue as to WTF you're talking about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You're fucking right that you have no fucking clue talking about you big fat pussy. A libertarian didn't put GZ on trial. Another fucking sellout Republican like yourself did.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



My bad.

What I meant to say is that he's a fucking murdering liar.

That work?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You're just silly, you big ole peter-puffer.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It's about the most intellectual you will ever get to.
Here's a hint: Zimmerman will walk out of the courtroom a free man.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



A hint, that what? You are wrong?

He may walk..but his troubles won't be over.

Because if this trial goes south..and it just might, because the Jury is 5/6ths white and DA overcharged..the Feds with get their mitts on this fucker.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Wow.  You've been spanked numerous times on this particular "belief" and you still repeat it.  Shows that stupidity knows no bounds.
The trial will go south only if they vote to convict based on fear of repurcussions.  On the evidence Zimmerman acted lawfully.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 1, 2013)

And so it begins. Will you be ready?

Family picnic turns to horror thanks to black mob 

-Geaux


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I don't smoke marijuana, but I don't have a problem with people have the right to do something that is not hurting someone else. Oh, it's you that wants oppress people's rights though, isn't it? Small government party, my ass!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



A debatable methodology of terms

Are Latinos White? Census Confusion Sparks Debate Over Racial Identity

"The census is not logical," said David Tavárez, professor of anthropology at Vassar College in New York. "It responds to the political pressures of certain groups in this country."

-Geaux


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

Good to watch mental-midget wrestling.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Never said that. 

I don't think they can convict of murder.  They have to get 6 people to rule out any extenuating factors and that likely won't happen.  Had they charged Zimmerman with a lesser charge, they would have it in the bag already.  

Murder is a high hurdle to clear.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have no problem pointing those out, of course.
> ...



It is odd how the right wing loons have rushed to this guy's defense when they know very little about him.  Its pretty sad.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Good to watch mental-midget wrestling.



Go stick a fork in a Mexican, you racist bitch.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Haven't been "spanked" at all.

It's also telling you folks are defending this murderous bastard.

Who is so "brave" not only did he kill a kid but he beat up his fiancée.

And he also found time to hit a cop.

Real upstanding citizen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So, now defending yourself against lethal force is murder? You're just racist.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



What lethal force? And racist against whom?

A white Hispanic?

Like me?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Travis was banging his head against the pavement. That's lethal force. You have a right to defend yourself. Travis watched Scarface one too many times and he got popped for trying to be a tough guy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



According to whom?

The murdering, liar? Zimmerman?

Really?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



About the bows again.....

;-)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

From the WAT stream so far this morning, I have learned that in addition to a crooked seal, the courtroom has REALLY ugly carpeting.



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Have you ever tried your hand at unsolved murders?
> 
> Speculation gets so out of control that you lose the thread of what is true and what is pure conjecture.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there was a lot of vomiting going  on in here yesterday.  Pages and pages of it.

I need a new sig file.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



That's what I've been doing.  I don't have the inclination to listen to the news tell me what they think after listening to testimony myself all day.  

I've been sequestered.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



morning 

stop 

i have pretty much limited myself from the news as well

stop

however i spent numerous hours researching the internets about the case 

stop

just think it would be interesting 

coming into a case 

knowing only what the jury knows 

send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I went back and watched the state introduce the evidence....  Guy passed #1 right over, didn't identify it, didn't mention it at all.  No sense drawing attention to the physical proof.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> From the WAT stream so far this morning, I have learned that in addition to a crooked seal, the courtroom has REALLY ugly carpeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.



The chairs look kind of comfy!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I can't focus 

stop

on the evidence only

stop

with "experts" 

stop

trying to interpret it

stop

for me

stop

that's too much like

stop

reading this thread sometimes

send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > From the WAT stream so far this morning, I have learned that in addition to a crooked seal, the courtroom has REALLY ugly carpeting.
> ...



The jury chairs.

The rest of it is like being in church on the pews.  That's why everyone keeps falling asleep.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

So we get a bunch of pics...
Then the screech that about killed my ear (wearing a head set) "Can you hear me?"
Now we get to look at the beautiful State Seal again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> So we get a bunch of pics...
> Then the screech that about killed my ear (wearing a head set) "Can you hear me?"
> Now we get to look at the beautiful Stat Seal again.



I think they finally figured out that the feed was going out. Can't have the people seeing evidence without them telling us what to see.



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hypothetically speaking, if Travis was banging GZ's head against the pavement, then was it self defense?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Didi Martin & Zimmerman both have flashlights? I now see 2 different ones in photos of the scene.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

>>Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.

laughing out loud


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Didi Martin & Zimmerman both have flashlights? I now see 2 different ones in evidence photos.



Zim had 2 flashlights. A handheld one, and one on a keyring.



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Didi Martin & Zimmerman both have flashlights? I now see 2 different ones in photos of the scene.



no

zimmerman had two 

one at the beginning of the debris field 

the other at the end of the debris field


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Didi Martin & Zimmerman both have flashlights? I now see 2 different ones in photos of the scene.



One was a flashlight flashlight, one was a key chain flashlight (Z's).  The flashlight flashlight wasn't working, note where the key chain flashlight is in relation to the body.

That's the Perry Mason proof.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> >>Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.
> 
> laughing out loud



Sent from my Tap a Talk


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Hypothetically?

Having used the same technique myself?

No.

Heads are pretty hard.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



exactly


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



true 
stop

--LOL
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

The keychain flashlight leads even more into my theory of the situation - that thing is going to put out very little light.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



yes


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The keychain flashlight leads even more into my theory of the situation - that thing is going to put out very little light.



yeah one can see how dark it really is that night 

court is open just now


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Heh... yet earlier in this thread you provided a list of supposed facts, that in fact included suppositions.  You made up your mind who you are routing for and now you are picking out the facts that meet your expectation.

For example:

>>> Speculation runs rampant.

Subjective statement.

>>> We have no idea what happened.

Subjective statement.

>>> What you are saying is a good lawyer can convince you anything is true.

That is not what he said.  This is a subjective statement.

>>> I'm only interested in what can be proven.

Stated opinion, clearly false from your earlier statements and even this post.  You are obviously interested in discussing the opinions and suppositions as well.

>>> If you can't prove it, it didn't happen.

Clearly false.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

@ West making sure everyone has a full water glass.



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

New water pitcher. That must be some really delicious water. 



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

That was me on the phone with the lady, btw.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

No one called M O'M about the suit color of the day.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> New water pitcher. That must be some really delicious water.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.



I was wondering if it was tap or filtered...


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 1, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> The state's case is going down in flames!
> 
> 
> http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/06/zimmerman-trial-day-2-analysis-of-states-witnesses
> ...



Dorival also said this when she testified.-

Witness recalls efforts to save wounded Trayvon Martin - U.S. News

Sanford Police Department civilian employee Wendy Dorival testified that she helped Zimmerman set up a neighborhood watch after a rash of crimes in his development. Under questioning by prosecutors, Dorival said watch volunteers were intended to be the &#8220;eyes and ears&#8221; of law enforcement and were instructed not to follow or confront anyone suspicious.

Zimmerman did exactly the opposite of what the NW was set up to do. Therein lies the rub. That said, after Casey Anthony, in Florida anything can happen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  So you consider hitting the "near perfect shot" from inches away an accomplishment.....?
Do you think before you type? Or maybe you're just a really bad shot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> @ West making sure everyone has a full water glass.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.



That court water must be some tasty stuff.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > New water pitcher. That must be some really delicious water.
> ...



Or out of the public drinking fountain.

yum yum.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

The parents are wearing matching suits.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

What's the point of Hiro?

He couldn't ID the scream on the call.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Who the heck is Nakasone?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

This has got to be a desperation out of options witness.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The burden of proof for murder is the same as any criminal charge.  What kind of "extenuating circumstances" are you talking about?

I suspect, with just cause, that you have no idea what you're talking about and what this trial is about.  I'll summarize it in small words you can understand.

Zimmerman killed Martin.  That is admitted at the outset.  He raised the positive defense that he did so in self defense.  In order to overcome a self defense case the prosecution will have to show that Zimmerman was NOT reasonably in fear of death or severe bodily harm at the time he shot Martin.
Had Martin been running away and Zimmerman shot him in the back, that would be grounds to rule out self defense.  Had Martin been across the street and Zimmerman shot him, that would be grounds as well.
Martin had to meet three criteria to be considered a threat:
He had to have opportunity to inflict severe injury.
He had to have ability to inflict severe injury.
He had to have demonstrated intent to inflict severe injury.

Did he have those three things?  Was Zimmerman in reasonable fear of death or severe bodily harm when he shot Martin?  If the answer is Yes, then he walks free on a self defense pleading.

What lesser charge could the DA have used against Zimmerman?  Graffiti, because he splashed Martin's blood on the ground?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

WTF! I thought they weren't allowed to use voice experts.


Side note: Is this the same Nakasone that built the tower in the first Die Hard movie?



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Who the heck is Nakasone?



FBI voice analyst.

Couldn't ID the scream.

No clue what he can contribute for the state.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> What's the point of Hiro?
> 
> *He couldn't ID the scream on the call.*



^^^point^^^​


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think he's going to be able to talk about the scream and couldn't ID either.

So... um...

Maybe the state is at the end here - ??   Bottom of the barrel, making up shit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Or maybe he identifies with Trayvon because he's a low class hoodlum who has beaten people's heads into the grounds too.
Or maybe he has no familiarity with guns whatsoever.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This has got to be a desperation out of options witness.



looks that way 

this guy testified at the fyre hearing


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yep..and like Trayvon?

I never killed anyone.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't think he's going to be able to talk about the scream and couldn't ID either.
> 
> So... um...
> 
> Maybe the state is at the end here - ??   Bottom of the barrel, making up shit.



they have a little more


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> ...



Well that would mean the state is throwing paint against the wall and wants it both ways.

Owens - quack "CAN ID"
Hiro - CAN'T ID

Eh?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Thought about it a lot.


Zimmerman killed a kid with a gun.

And you folks want to give him a medal.

Or maybe you think he should take Martin's head as a trophy?

You know, like big game hunters.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he's going to be able to talk about the scream and couldn't ID either.
> ...



Position of the body....


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Jury: Falling asleep already.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



zimmermans police video


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

OH F

This guy testified in Frye FOR THE DEFENSE

Remember?

LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  It's not about you,but you took the opportunity to stroke yourself about the "major financial firm" you work for.
 LOL.....Major financial firm = Payday Loan franchise.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Opens the door for the quack??


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Somehow that's little comfort in your case.  In Martin's case he can't only because he's dead.  I'd recommend that end game as well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

OK everyone, who else besides me would love to hear this guy translating for DeeDee?



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah Zimmerman should have sat there and let Martin killed him so he could be just another statistic.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

This is an FN DEFENSE witness.

WTF?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



No Judge said hell no to Owens and called him a quack after Frye.

lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Even if we did, that's really not what we're arguing; is it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is an FN DEFENSE witness.
> 
> WTF?



maybe they put him up 

to show the jury 

why they didnt use voice experts 

--LOL


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Wait, what?

What does this even mean?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Defense Expert #1, Dr. Hirotaka Nakasone, PhD:  A senior scientist with a 17-year career with the Federal Bureau of Investigation, currently the Head of the Bureau&#8217;s Voice Recognition Program,  and the Head of the international working group establishing the first formal scientific standards for speech recognition and speaker identification.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

And this guy just drones on and on and on until he starts to froth at the mouth and falls over backwards.



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No actually it is.

Zimmerman is a murderer who beat up a woman..and hit a cop.

And you are calling Martin a "thug"?

Really now..why is that?

Even though the witnesses are contradicting Zimmerman's fabrication, that his head was being "slammed" into the concrete, along with the pictures and Zimmerman's own behavior, you folks cling to this 'self defense' thing.

Gotta be a reason for it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

I want a crappy ass prosecution tax refund.  I'm not paying for this shit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well then, there's the problem. You don't get that if you're getting your head bashed against concrete then you're likely to suffer brain damage and very well could die. Perhaps, you should learn these basic life lessons and then you'll understand justified lethal force and won't go around crying that an innocent man should be indicted for murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is an FN DEFENSE witness.
> ...



Jon!!

They went Owens and then they used the defense expert for the exact opposite thing.

Paint against the wall.

I can't even believe I'm seeing this.  If you told me this was going to happened I'd have laughed and thought you were joking.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

He listened to the entire recording. Well, that's a plus!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmer's got a lovey suit and tie today.  Keep those donations poring in, peckerwoods.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Nope. I don't much care if you think GZ is the salt of the earth or the scum of the pond. I know he has a right to defend himself. And frankly, you haven't offered any proof that GZ attacked Travis.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> He listened to the entire recording. Well, that's a plus!



Morning rat, how's it hanging this morning?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmer's got a lovey suit and tie today.  Keep those donations poring in, peckerwoods.



You're paying way too much attention to a man and his clothes. Are you sure you're not a chick?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



The defense isn't that stupid and the prosecution isn't that smart.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Look at all the progressives trying not to look racist lmao

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > He listened to the entire recording. Well, that's a plus!
> ...



You are a chick.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

'Common understanding within the scientific communities"

Where's rdean when we need him?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmer's got a lovey suit and tie today.  Keep those donations poring in, peckerwoods.
> ...



Bend over if you want to find out.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

I feel more language courses are coming up for Testarosa....

Soooo, I'm gonna watch some today.  I called off!!!  Rough night of sinus trouble.

My computer is being a total asshole.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Small child put out 400 hurts per second. That's a lot of hurts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> small child put out 400 hurts per second. That's a lot of hurts. :d



lol


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

pitch...hertzs....men...women...children...pitch goes all over the place, roller coaster ride...

He can not determine.

Dang I have to go!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

We can doze off now.  There's no ah-HA! moment coming.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

The prosecution is putting up defense experts.

<facepalm>

I can't get over it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > A dozen travyvons are blow away per day by their own people. Not fucking news!!!!
> ...



  The only bias here is from TM defenders. The evidence clearly shows GZ is innocent.
And when you consider this whole trial is about race.....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We can doze off now.  There's no ah-HA! moment coming.



no---dust and vacuum. Keep your mind alert.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

An Asian dude goes to the eye doctor....
Eye doctor says, "You have a cataract"
Asian dude says, "No, I have a Rincoln.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah..Zimmerman should have stayed and sat in his car until the police arrived.

He didn't.

And the reason is pretty clear.

He wanted to bag some big game.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

AHA, there it is. They brought Mr Boring in to say that daddy would know little Trayvon's sweet cherubic voice.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Martin is dead.

And Zimmerman admitted to killing him.

That's proof enough.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So, now you're presuming premeditated murder? Quite the jump there, Skippy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Having been hit in the head with a crowbar, a baseball bat, fists, and having had my head whacked into concrete myself..I have a real good appreciation for how much punishment a head can take.

First hand.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You jumped the shark with this post.

How about, like Trayvon, you go attack an armed man, you think you can get the better of....then come back and tell us how it turns out?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

This guy has a lot of "members".

Snookie would love to meet this guy.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Having been hit in the head with a crowbar, a baseball bat, fists, and having had my head whacked into concrete myself..I have a real good appreciation for how much punishment a head can take.
> 
> First hand.



Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AHA, there it is. They brought Mr Boring in to say that daddy would know little Trayvon's sweet cherubic voice.



Yeah, cept he said it wasn't him the first time, then Crump told him to say it was.

Details.  Details. Details.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When you're getting your head beat into the ground=victim. In florida you can use deadly force when you're getting killed.
> ...



Zimmerman does not have to prove anything.  The state has to prove he did not.  The burden of proof is on the state.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'll just say good  morning here...the jokes almost write themselves, too easy


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



She IS Bizzaro!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

If Nakasone bores the jury to death, will they charge him with murder 2 for using a deadly monotone?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Perhaps, all of those alleged hits has you failing to grasp the simplistic nature of head trauma.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



If an armed man, who is not a cop, is following me in the dark and looks like he means me harm?

Yeah..I will defend myself.

You?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Or..

It proves that all that "head trauma" isn't fatal and Ol' Zimmerman wasn't exposed to lethal force.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



But we're dealing with the GZ case not your imagined happenings to play race defender. 

Oh, I forgot TM said he was a rapist.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone wake up the woman at the left rear of the audience?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



All head trauma is potentially fatal. And the thing about having your head bashed on concrete...it affects your consciousness. When you feel you are losing, or might lose, consciousness, you fear for your life.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

#Skynet


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Your baba sounds like my kind of woman. I like them slightly warped.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Which speaks to his mind set.

And nicely shows that Martin was engaged in self defense.

Imagination aside.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I carry my cell phone in my cleavage.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 1, 2013)

Not that it matters. If someone has you on the ground bashing you, it doesn't matter the degree of the ultimate injury. You are correct to fear for your life.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow, just so you know...using your personal example as an example of how head injuries are nothing to worry about...it's not working. Every person who reads that goes "Omg, that so explains it." and is struck by how damaging non-lethal head injuries can be.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



And during that minute or so long struggle, Zimmerman..who nearly lost consciousness, managed to pull his gun from the holster and shoot Martin. Almost immediately, while still groggy mind you, he straddled Zimmerman and was restraining the dead kid's arms. Then Zimmerman, who nearly lost his life from fatal head trauma, was able to coherently and calmly answer questions..and refused to go to the hospital.

Gotta love it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

*OBJECTION!!!*


Hey, that woke up the woman in the back.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow, just so you know...using your personal example as an example of how head injuries are nothing to worry about...it's not working. Every person who reads that goes "Omg, that so explains it." and is struck by how damaging non-lethal head injuries can be.



Actually..they are something to worry about.

A coworker, who fell on his head from a roof, refused to go to the hospital and died the next day.

That was fatal.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think Trayvon Martins's friend speaks better English than Dr. Hirotaka Nakasone, less slang but she enunciates the words better...I guess a man in a suit deserves more respect than a Spanish speaking black girl?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow, just so you know...using your personal example as an example of how head injuries are nothing to worry about...it's not working. Every person who reads that goes "Omg, that so explains it." and is struck by how damaging non-lethal head injuries can be.
> ...



And yet, you just got done saying:



> Or..
> 
> It proves that all that "head trauma" isn't fatal and Ol' Zimmerman wasn't exposed to lethal force.



I'm pretty sure you'll just argue what you want without regard to consistency or logic.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *OBJECTION!!!*
> 
> 
> Hey, that woke up the woman in the back.



Um.  Can you get the song out?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Can you get him back on his meds?
He seems mostly sane. Maybe he is doing a poor Richard Castle imitation?

As far as talking about defecation... It's not popular here, but occasionally there is talk of polishing turds. (might be all shined up, but it's still a turd)


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Well no.

Zimmerman, The Police and the EMT workers all seemed to think Zimmerman's "near fatal" injuries didn't require a hospital stay.

You know something different?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> I think Trayvon Martins's friend speaks better English than Dr. Hirotaka Nakasone, less slang but she enunciates the words better...I guess a man in a suit deserves more respect than a Spanish speaking black girl?



Racist - Negged!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



 All of the above. 
If nothing else,sallow is entertaining with the theories he pulls out of his azz.
  But then I've always been a fan of fiction.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

I think they called this defense expert so they can call the mom or the dad to say it was TM on the 911 call.

And that's going to be quicksand.

It's the only strategy or logic I can think of with this.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Yes, doctors are called upon to testify and give their expert opinion all the time.  And there is no physician/client privilege.  There is psychiatrist and psychologist/client privilege.  Staff level nurses are held to a standard of confidentiality, but they do not have 'privilege' either. Only NPs who practice in psychiatry have 'privilege.'  And the privilege belongs to the client not the provider.  It is the client who decides if the psychiatrist, psychologist, or NP testifies.   The family doctor and the nurse can be compelled to testify in court.  Further what the patient tells the doctor is considered to be true because he is seeking help and not motivated to lie as that would hinder the process of his getting help.  (Except when the patient is an addict seeking controlled substances, and contrary to what Dr. House on TV says.)

The medical provider cannot pull things out of thin air.  All they can testify to as fact is what is in the record.  If you noticed, the PA acknowledged that the only injuries she charted were the ones on the back of his head.  That is significant.  The other injuries were either resolved by the time she saw him or she didn't consider them very significant.  Medical people are taught from the very first day in school that the record is your sworn testimony and can be used to impeach you in a court of law if you lie.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  And you're not likely to if you never leave your mothers basement. Stay safe....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

"listenah biased"

There it is - good job West.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  You're one strange dude.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

At least I think that's what he said.

lol

Rat- translation?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Actually, they did offer him a hospital stay and he declined. 

And in the first place, even one blow to the head can cause death. So, if you're suggesting that GZ should have waited to take more blows then you're categorically wrong.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Many attorneys would like a high profile case.  But they don't always 'make' you as a lawyer.  I know one who took a high profile case in a large city and it was so controversial that rather than 'make' her it 'broke' her.  She is about to starve.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  Simple minded fool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




  I think it did more damage then you realize. Go get that noggin checked out,the crowbar may still be lodged in your skull.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Trayvon Martins's friend speaks better English than Dr. Hirotaka Nakasone, less slang but she enunciates the words better...I guess a man in a suit deserves more respect than a Spanish speaking black girl?
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow, just so you know...using your personal example as an example of how head injuries are nothing to worry about...it's not working. Every person who reads that goes "Omg, that so explains it." and is struck by how damaging non-lethal head injuries can be.
> ...



That's what happened to Natasha Richardson.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  Please do this frequently. The odds will eventually fall in our favor.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



It also has nothing to do with the trial.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  We all know that,sallow not so much. I think it's from the repeated blows to the head he received.
  I've gotten to where I cant take sallow seriously. To get to his point of view you have to ignore the obvious,bend the truth and flat out lie.
 It's comical.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > You jumped the shark with this post.
> ...



Actually, he didnt know he was armed and likely b/c of the Unconstitutional concealment laws. Otherwise, he would have hopefully been smart enough to know that you don't screw with an armed man.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Listener bias was evident nationwide with the "fucking punks" segment of 911 recording of Zimmerman's call. The word was truly unintelligible, but NBC suggested it was "coons" so that is what most people herd. I did analysis of the recording & it sounded like "punks", but I would never say that in court or on national TV to bias a jury or convict a person because it is not hearable & should be disregarded.

Zimmerman has sued NBC for that crap & will win.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Now I know a lot of Florida. And lord help you people my dad in law looks like he's getting ready to  give us his house in Cocoa....
> 
> But someone help me on this particular gated community. Tell me about this place.



Go cruise around late at night and early in the morning.  You will see what you need to know.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Listener bias was evident nationwide with the "fucking punks" segment of 911 recording of Zimmerman's call. The word was truly unintelligible, but NBC suggested it was "coons" so that is what most people herd. I did analysis of the recording & it sounded like "punks", but I would never say that in court or on national TV to bias a jury or convict a person because it is not hearable & should be disregarded.
> 
> Zimmerman has sued NBC for that crap & will win.



Yep.

But if West just got him to say that (this is West's expert, lol, he know up and down back and forward what he's going to say and he already testified at Frye) and then the state thinks they're going to bring one of the parents up to say it was TM.  That kinda went right out the window.

I am so very confused on what the prosecution is doing right now.  They seem to be drifting with no paddle.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *OBJECTION!!!*
> ...



This song??? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkQCZEkGeq8&feature=related]Rosie sings in chinese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



What makes concealment laws unconstitutional?  Oh yeah, because you say so.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Listener bias was evident nationwide with the "fucking punks" segment of 911 recording of Zimmerman's call. The word was truly unintelligible, but NBC suggested it was "coons" so that is what most people herd. I did analysis of the recording & it sounded like "punks", but I would never say that in court or on national TV to bias a jury or convict a person because it is not hearable & should be disregarded.
> 
> Zimmerman has sued NBC for that crap & will win.





> The thing is, when George Zimmerman filed his Complaint with the Court, he, Zimmerman, edited out the portion of the 911 tape that George makes himself look racist when he said, "F'cking Coons." (listen to Time Stamp 2:22)
> 
> Also, at Time Stamp 3:20, on the tape you can hear George knocking or taping on a door and if you listen closely you can hear George say: "Keep an eye on my truck."  Who did George say that to, and why did he edit those words out of the Transcript he filed with the Court?



Daily Kos: #Zimmerman Edits out "F'cking Coon" from 911 Tape He Filed with Court in lawsuit against NBC


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Listener bias was evident nationwide with the "fucking punks" segment of 911 recording of Zimmerman's call. The word was truly unintelligible, but NBC suggested it was "coons" so that is what most people herd. I did analysis of the recording & it sounded like "punks", but I would never say that in court or on national TV to bias a jury or convict a person because it is not hearable & should be disregarded.
> ...



Do you see what this says in that link you posted?

*George knocking or taping on a door and if you listen closely you can hear George say: "Keep an eye on my truck."  Who did George say that to, and why did he edit those words *

That is 

*BULLSHIT*​


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Have you ever tried your hand at unsolved murders?
> 
> Speculation gets so out of control that you lose the thread of what is true and what is pure conjecture.
> 
> ...


There's a new reality show called "Whodunit?" Has anyone seen it? Not great, but it might appeal to a lot of us here on this thread.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

"the voices sound arike"?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Please do not post links to Blogs, Blogs are people's opinion and we have enough of that going on here.

*BLOGS ARE BULLSHIT​*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Was that clear enough?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It says the right to bare arms; not the right to conceal arms. Maybe, if you weren't a sellout Republican, you'd understand simple shit like that.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



There may be a dispute about what was said and why he edited the police transcript but there is no doubt he edited it out.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

CNN should change the title of their broadcast...

from:
ZIMMERMAN TRIAL

to:
OPINIONS AND COMMENTS OF CNN NEWS STAFF, COMMERCIAL ADVERTISEMENTS AND SNIPPETS OF THE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL

I can easily understand the need for commercials but the incessant interruptions of what is really going on so that we listen to the inane comments of the "stars" of the program is exponentially irritating.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Exactly - The media told these idiots what they heard & they believed it. Zimmerman said "standing by my truck" & retard Truthsucker thinks it was "keep an eye on my truck".


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like the P is trying to impeach John Good's testimony where he said it was GZ yelling "Help".  And, getting ready for Tracy Martin to testify it was TM who yelled.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Judge: May the witness be excused?

West: Yes, your honor.

de la Rionda: Yes, your honor.


The jury: *YES!!!!!!!!!*, your honor.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried your hand at unsolved murders?
> ...



Sounds interesting.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> CNN should change the title of their broadcast...
> 
> from:
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL
> ...



They don't want you to listen to an expert that says that any voice analysis in a room full of people is not credible. 

It is like a football game that is a blow out. They will say and do anything to keep you from changing the channel.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> There may be a dispute about what was said and why he edited the police transcript but there is no doubt he edited it out.



What is not in dispute is that the Daily Kos edited the official police transcript to include the word "Coon" therein because that is not contained in the official police transcript.  What the official police transcript says is:



> The back entrance... fucking [unintelligible]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Could someone in Florida please call the courthouse and ask them to straighten out that F'in Seal?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Projection doesn't suit you.

Or maybe it does. 

And I'll have fries with the Mickey D's burger you are cooking..


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Good ol' Gatsby, making friends where ever he goes..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



ROFLMFAO!!!!!

I always thought you were a simp. This just confirms it. Another min wage guy with a third rate college education proclaiming about shit he knows nothing about so he can protect the right of people to destroy themselves.  Beautiful.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Could someone in Florida please call the courthouse and ask them to straighten out that F'in Seal?



IKR 

SEAL - tilt the tv, COURT - untilt the tv.

That's getting old.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn, do you think this cop has enough stuff on her utility belt???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Damn, do you think this cop has enough stuff on her utility belt???



A girl's got to protect herself, you know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, do you think this cop has enough stuff on her utility belt???
> ...



Yeah, but even Batman didn't carry that much shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



laughing out loud


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Exactly! How could George Zimmerman edit a police transcript. 420 is still in the cannabis induced haze, apparently.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > There may be a dispute about what was said and why he edited the police transcript but there is no doubt he edited it out.
> ...



I believe that is NBC version of the transcript, there is a difference between a news agency
interpreting the 911 call and Zimmerman filing false documents to the court.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It's a center of gravity thing


----------



## depotoo (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> CNN should change the title of their broadcast...
> 
> from:
> ZIMMERMAN TRIAL
> ...



I'm not watching but binged this for you, try this link and see if they don't have any interruptions.  Scroll down for it - 
George Zimmerman trial live stream [VIDEO]: Trayvon Martin murder case continues - medical examiner to testify on Day 6 | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Holy Mother of God.

Can you go get your facts straight and then come back when you have some sort of idea what you're talking about?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! How could George Zimmerman edit a police transcript. 420 is still in the cannabis induced haze, apparently.
> ...



What civil suit?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

depotoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > CNN should change the title of their broadcast...
> ...



This link doesn't have interruptions or commentary.

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Daily Kos: #Zimmerman Edits out "F'cking Coon" from 911 Tape He Filed with Court in lawsuit against NBC


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Z is suing NBC because they edited the non-emergency call in the very beginning and started this entire race thing.

I hope they get slapped with a billion dollar judgment.  Not only was that totally irresponsible and unethical, but it should be criminal negligence and they should be prosecuted.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

I do not see that blog link up there, do I?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I answered your question. Your idiotic antics don't overturn my point. By your logic, the Wild West would have been armagedon. Never mind that it was a very safe in regards to its citizenry. Or would you rather assume that people are monkeys and that if they have a gun then they're going to shoot someone?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Pssst, that's gossip and lies.  Not a good way to to through life. It makes you look stupid.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



This what Daily Kos says:



> This is a video of the 911 tape with both audio and written transcript.  At Time Stamp 2:22 George Zimmerman says, "F'cking Coons"



They then assert that he edited that out of his complaint.  However, those words do not appear in the transcript. So you are complaining that Zimmerman edited out something that was not in the official police transcript?  

You really want to rely on that?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Not a good way to to through life. It makes you look stupid*er*.

Damn I gotta leave for a couple hours. Who's going to fix stuff for you while I'm gone?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

The prosecution isn't helping itself. The last witness did not help them at all.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Twisted ...GZ sued NBC and ABC for faking the trascripts. (People were fired over this)  So now fools believe his offering the factual transcripts as evidence pointing out the dishonest editing is editing the lies.     Oy!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There's only one Dunkin' Donuts in Sanford. Gotta pack snacks.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Insulting me doesn't intimidate me nor does it help your argument. Is there something in the website you think is wrong? If that's the best you can do...?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

This is funny.  Listening to him talk in this interview - that's him yelling on the 911 call.  It's his voice.

Sorry, but it is.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is funny.  Listening to him talk in this interview - that's him yelling on the 911 call.  It's his voice.
> 
> Sorry, but it is.



Yep, another good defense put on by the prosecution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

On top of that, the Prosecution is still trying to establish that Zimmerman profiled Martin. There is obvious reasonable doubt right now.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Did I insult you?  I was trying to help you.   You're being led by the nose by lying fools and people are laughing at you.   I'm too kind


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

"what the fuck's your problem, homie?"


Nice language, trayvon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



ABC EDITED THE VIDEO.

It's insane and sickening that the media thinks they can just change stuff for ratings.  Look at the damage and frenzy that created - seriously, it should be criminal.

We'll all gather back here for those lawsuits.  

I hope they get made an example of.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "what the fuck's your problem, homie?"
> 
> 
> Nice language, trayvon.



That falls perfectly in line with 'Tude DD's testimony.

Exactly.

Puzzle pieces lined up.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Early twenties late teens....honest description.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Lying fools? What in that article do you disagree with? And what lying fools do you listen to? The laughed at Einstein. Now.. I'm not comparing myself to Einstein but I''m certainly smarter than a Trailer Park Republican/Fox News watcher.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


 
*Good move* 

I listen to all the reports and disregard the obvious lies.  Not difficult.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Prosecution playing an audio of the interview Zimmerman had with the investigator.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Its says that no one shall infringe on my right to bare arms. Telling me when and where I may bare arms infringes on my right to bare arms.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

This could not be any clearer.  Zimmerman was the one screaming for help; he has said so repeatedly, including this interview shortly after the incident.  He didn't know if anyone else heard him and whether or not someone could back up his story.  

And, yes, all the evidence is turning out to support his story.  What a fucking waste of time for all the professionals involved, the jury, the court personnel, judge, attorneys, witnesses, blah blah blah - this stupid trial!!!  Unfuckingbelievable!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



what lie?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 'Common understanding within the scientific communities"
> 
> Where's rdean when we need him?




He's only read 6% of his talking points for the day...he'll be around later.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This could not be any clearer.  Zimmerman was the one screaming for help; he has said so repeatedly, including this interview shortly after the incident.  He didn't know if anyone else heard him and whether or not someone could back up his story.
> 
> And, yes, all the evidence is turning out to support his story.  What a fucking waste of time for all the professionals involved, the jury, the court personnel, judge, attorneys, witnesses, blah blah blah - this stupid trial!!!  Unfuckingbelievable!



Pretty much.

Dog and pony show to calm the sheeple.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This could not be any clearer.  Zimmerman was the one screaming for help; he has said so repeatedly, including this interview shortly after the incident.  He didn't know if anyone else heard him and whether or not someone could back up his story.
> 
> And, yes, all the evidence is turning out to support his story.  What a fucking waste of time for all the professionals involved, the jury, the court personnel, judge, attorneys, witnesses, blah blah blah - this stupid trial!!!  Unfuckingbelievable!



He was talking to the witnesses/friends before the police arrived, they were too busy setting up Zimmerman's defense to help a black child dying.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] - are you on the click Orlando chat?

;-)


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Three professionals (so called) at NBC went down over this. It was crazy for them to edit the 911 phone calls.

Now I'm nursing one hell of a hangover (Canada Day weekend) but I'm not stupid. Well not yet anyway. 

I never saw in any picture ever ever ever a flashlight at the crime scene. Whoa geeze that's a big deal.

That would explain how Trayvon was able to pinpoint George in the dark.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Correction:  Sheeple and Idiots.

There I fixed it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This could not be any clearer.  Zimmerman was the one screaming for help; he has said so repeatedly, including this interview shortly after the incident.  He didn't know if anyone else heard him and whether or not someone could back up his story.
> ...



Why do you have to keep lying?

He talked to one witness, Joe Manalo, who said he didn't know Zim, and hadn't seen him before that night.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This could not be any clearer.  Zimmerman was the one screaming for help; he has said so repeatedly, including this interview shortly after the incident.  He didn't know if anyone else heard him and whether or not someone could back up his story.
> ...



With all due respect, you sound like an utter fool.  Really you do.  That comment tells me all I need to know about your intelligence.  Thanks for clearing that up so early on in our "relationship".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Officer Singleton is turning into another good witness for the Defense. The route Zimmerman took indicates he was indeed heading back to his car when he was attacked.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yep - also ABC edited the video (injuries) of his head.

Also, note in the full crime scene view where #1 the key flashlight is with respect to the body.  The state breezed over that piece of evidence and didn't mention it.  That flashlight proves the "where" part of Z's testimony.  It is up at the T, the body is down the path, that's the physical proof of the direction they were going and that Z was on way back to truck.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This could not be any clearer.  Zimmerman was the one screaming for help; he has said so repeatedly, including this interview shortly after the incident.  He didn't know if anyone else heard him and whether or not someone could back up his story.
> 
> And, yes, all the evidence is turning out to support his story.  What a fucking waste of time for all the professionals involved, the jury, the court personnel, judge, attorneys, witnesses, blah blah blah - this stupid trial!!!  Unfuckingbelievable!





You bring up something that has made me loony tunes about this from the beginning. 

I've never seen in my entire lifetime in rock in bars anyone punching the lights out of someone else (shit happens in bars) and scream "help me" whilst nuking someone elses head on a bar room floor. 

How the prosecution and the parents of Trayvon could ask us to believe this is nuts. I mean lets cue up the Almond Joy song here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

What kind of friggin moron expects someone to be able to read in the dark???


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Actually, Zimmerman shoved someone who was accosting his friend at a bar and it turned out that the guy was a cop that didn't identify himself.  He was not convicted.  There are conflicting stories between he and his fiancee, both claim the other hit them.  Both were given restraining orders.

Why do you have to lie if you're so sure about this case?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



 *You*'re welcome ! Couldn't you  have just said "na-na, na-na, boo-boo,: stick your head in doo-doo" ?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You have no right to bare arms.  Sorry.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You didnt answer the question. You threw out a howler that I'm still laughing at and you haven't figured it out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

This officer is doing a better job reading Zim's handwriting than DD did reading her own.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What kind of friggin moron expects someone to be able to read in the dark???



Only John Good has super powers to see in the dark.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 1, 2013)

This is the map sketch from Dorris' testimony:


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Why do you believe that I, or anyone, do not have the right to bare arms?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of friggin moron expects someone to be able to read in the dark???
> ...



Where did Jon Good show his ability to read in the dark?

Be specific.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This officer is doing a better job reading Zim's handwriting than DD did reading her own.



She speaks English better than Zimmerman writes English and English is her third language.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You know I've witnessed a lot of trials in my lifetime but I've never seen mega bozos like these on the prosecution side of life here.

Talk about not ready for prime time players. But hey. The jury could out of emotion still end up convicting Z.

 I've seen enough bizarre outcomes like Westerfield and the one that really killed me was the conviction of the two lawyers in the Diane Whipple case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Trial is in recess until 1:30 pm Eastern.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL that audio expert...

Uhm yeah consensus opinion (is that how science works these days consensus?) says you can't believe anything you hear on audio.  Uhmm ROFL What's his job then?  To point out how useless he is?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Certainly not in the Constitution. No surprise though. He's a Republicrat. No principles; just lust for power and control.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...





Bump.  

Marc?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Jesus, folks...it's "bear" not "bare".  You all make it sound like this is the right to wear short sleeves!  LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

It's Crooked Seal Time.
It's Crooked Seal Time.
WAT and CNN too,
Show Crooked Seal to you.
Let's give a rousing cheer,
Cause Crooked Seal's here,
It's time to recess the show,
So kids let's go!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




_*you must spread some reputation around before giving it to [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION],  [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION], [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] and [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] again_*

Soon.​
​


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I figure he could differentiate between skin color and red and  black through a light shinning in his face,rain, cloud cover darkness while other witness could not see colors....


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Interesting so based on the drawings it appears that Travon walkd around GZ's car because GZ drove past him and then parked in front of where TM was walking.   

Seems obvious that GZ was following then parking in a place to get a closer look... then getting out to follow because he ran out of road.  TM would have seen a guy staring at him on the phone... driving slow acting weird, pull ahead park in front of him in the middle of the road... then get out and follow him on foot.  Yeah GZ would probably have been seen as the aggressor by TM.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

That's new.

Zimmerman referred to Martin as a "suspect".

Doh.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > This officer is doing a better job reading Zim's handwriting than DD did reading her own.
> ...




Speaking a language is entirely worlds apart from being able to write properly. Public ed and all.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> On top of that, the Prosecution is still trying to establish that Zimmerman profiled Martin. There is obvious reasonable doubt right now.



It is not illegal for a private citizen to profile.  If this is their angle they are grasping at straws.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Not new, Sallow.

The accusation that  it was racial profiling is the bs that made this a pastime for those who want to pretend Trayvon is an innocent little victim.   FBI killed that game plan long ago.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The patio light was on right behind him...no light in his eyes but good illumination.

I'm pretty sure he was also the closest.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Interesting so based on the drawings it appears that Travon walkd around GZ's car because GZ drove past him and then parked in front of where TM was walking.
> 
> Seems obvious that GZ was following then parking in a place to get a closer look... then getting out to follow because he ran out of road.  TM would have seen a guy staring at him on the phone... pull ahead park in front of him in the middle of the road... then get out and follow him on foot.  Yeah GZ would probably have been seen as the aggressor by TM.



Of course.

And Zimmerman's "claim" of getting out to get an address is odd too.

Why, exactly, did he walk across a dark dog walk to get an address?

There were plenty of houses by his truck.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.  

He kept calling Travon the suspect for one thing.  He said he was walking casually in the drizzle as if that somehow made Travon guilty.  He stalked Travon, we only have his account of how Travon moved, looked, what he supposedly said, that he may have been looking in houses, etc..  He is sticking to his story but the profiling is apparent especially in this reading of the statement.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



My writing isn't the best but I blame it on my time as a corpsman in the Navy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Not new, Sallow.
> 
> The accusation that  it was racial profiling is the bs that made this a pastime for those who want to pretend Trayvon is an innocent little victim.   FBI killed that game plan long ago.



It was new for me.

And the feds haven't killed anything. They are letting Florida handle this first.

However, the "suspect" thing gives even more credence to the wannabe cop thing.

As does running, armed, through a dark stretch of pathway with NO street signs or addresses.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting so based on the drawings it appears that Travon walkd around GZ's car because GZ drove past him and then parked in front of where TM was walking.
> ...



Zimmerman can not get on the stand. His story is too inconsistent.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> 
> He kept calling Travon the suspect for one thing.  He said he was walking casually in the drizzle as if that somehow made Travon guilty.  He stalked Travon, we only have his account of how Travon moved, looked, what he supposedly said, that he may have been looking in houses, etc..  He is sticking to his story but the profiling is apparent especially in this reading of the statement.



Yes he did, but did he say it was because he was black? Nope. And another thing, he called him suspect so he could clarify himself to Officer Singleton. You are the one drawing conclusions, Sarah. He didn't stalk Martin because he was black, and he did comply with the dispatcher's request to cease and desist. He was heading back to his vehicle when he was attacked. There is no profiling, and you are simply seeing things you want to see.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah he was "looking for road sign that did not exist."  Then when he saw that he had overshot TM because TM had taken the right sidewalk at the T, oops I mean when he remembered that there are no road signs in the neighborhood, thats when he started back and that's when supposedly TM asked him why are you following me... Course the fight did not happen at the T the fight was down the sidewalk where TM went...  

GZ's story has all kinds of holes.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Not new, Sallow.
> ...




Add this to the "new for me" file.   Look it up, you're wrong.  Possibly why racial profiling was not allowed to be part of the prosecution...hmmmm?

Don't be silly. As the neighborhood watch of course he called on who he thought was suspect.  That's a no brainer.

As does...huh??


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

This is what did the prosecution in. This testimony by John Good planted reasonable doubt in the jury's mind that Zimmerman maliciously killed Martin because of his race, but in reality killed him to save his own life.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zel7rayP5_Y#at=65]BOOM! Trayvon Key Witness Dismantles State's Case Against Zimmerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I'm already watching...I'm hooked.

The first 15 minutes it was pretty boring,  but after you see the premise,  and how they have to trust each other,  and how some hold back info or outright lie.

To me it is fascinating.

You can catch up with episode 1 on hulu,  and they just put up episode 2 there as well...both on the free side.

Watch Whodunnit? online | Free | Hulu


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Not new, Sallow.
> ...



*And the feds haven't killed anything. They are letting Florida handle this first.*

*BULLSHIT*​
Or Fantasy Land - either way.  The Feds are out, unless they dig up TM and open an investigation into his race hate crime.


*FBI investigation concludes: George Zimmerman not racist - Miami criminal justice | Examiner.com*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

I can do this all day long.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting so based on the drawings it appears that Travon walkd around GZ's car because GZ drove past him and then parked in front of where TM was walking.
> ...



He said he didn't know the name of the road,  and there was no sign there.

But he knew the name of the road on the other side of the dogwalk,  so he walked over there to get a number off a house.

Nothing odd about that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Jesus, folks...it's "bear" not "bare".  You all make it sound like this is the right to wear short sleeves!  LOL



The bear eludes to the concept that carrying a gun is a big responsibility no matter.

Why do police and military carry guns everywhere they go? What do you think makes them so special?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No. he said he put one foot out the door. Martin's body was laying in between his apartment and another witnesses apartment. I believe he said he only saw between 6*8 seconds of the fight. 

And I find it strange that a guy would go inside lock the door and run upstairs because of a fight.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Jesus, folks...it's "bear" not "bare".  You all make it sound like this is the right to wear short sleeves!  LOL



They weren't discussing that?

I was confused - anyone can wear a tank top.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can do this all day long.



yawl bess be's lighnin up, ya creepy azz cracka.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



 I'm retired dipshit.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> ...



You are just guessing about who attacked whom...  From all of Zimmerman's reports, and there were at least 7 in evidence, he mentions Black teens.  

Now, there may be some crime there that involves Black teens but Zimmerman's incessant, wannabe cop, 911 calls are suspect.  The ones they put in evidence are only some of his calls.  He and I will add, his wife, were always calling the cops and complaining.  

Ever hear of crying wolf?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



My husband has agreed. You are a goddess among court reporters!

(for those that don't know I have no television. Only radio and a flintstone computer so I'm counting on all of you to give me the action)


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Not new, Sallow.
> ...



Bullshit.

You have no evidence to show that the federal government is letting Florida handle his first, nor can you show where that has ever been the case before.

The federal government operates independently of the states.  If there is a federal case, it goes on regardless of the state's case.  The FBI investigated, and found no evidence for racial bias.

FBI investigation concludes: George Zimmerman not racist - Miami criminal justice | Examiner.com

George Zimmerman evidence: Prosecutor set to release Zimmerman evidence at 10 a.m. - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Same scenario...the light from his patio still not in his eyes,  but illuminating the scene.  I think the prosecution even had him testify as to the location of the light.

Going upstairs?  I don't know why he did that.  If he said why,  I missed it.

Don't see the relevance.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> 
> He kept calling Travon the suspect for one thing.  He said he was walking casually in the drizzle as if that somehow made Travon guilty.  He stalked Travon, we only have his account of how Travon moved, looked, what he supposedly said, that he may have been looking in houses, etc..  He is sticking to his story but the profiling is apparent especially in this reading of the statement.



So what you're saying is that the young man that was in Sanford because he'd been suspended from school for stealing was unfairly profiled because George Zimmerman thought he was acting suspiciously?

Gee, Sarah...could it be that George Zimmerman might have been correct in his observations about Trayvon Martin that night?  That the young man who had a history of theft was in fact checking out the neighborhood?  I know that doesn't fit the "fairy tale" that's been written by the main stream media to portray "poor little Trayvon" but the closer you look at who this kid REALLY was, who he hung out with and how he conducted his life then it's not unreasonable to think that the person who only in Sanford BECAUSE he was a thief may have been up to his same old tricks again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I guarandamntee this ends here in Florida.

This is a state matter, not a fed matter.  They closed the investigation.

It's all over but the dreaming.


----------



## Wake (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Is it not true that Zimmerman had called the police around 45-50 times, and not all of them were black? If so, it would seem that the prosecution solely mentioned the instances of calling the police on black teens... for highly unsavory reasons.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It doesn't matter how many times you post those links. He'll only believe it if it comes from the HuffyPuffy Post or ThinkRegress.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If you will go back and listen to the testimony of the Sanford Police employee that was in charge of the Neighborhood Watch program, Sarah...you'll find that the way they had it set up was that members of the Watch were supposed to call the the Watch Captain (who was Zimmerman) and that the Watch Captain would be the one to call the Police.  The fact that it's Zimmerman who makes the calls isn't "suspect"...it's the way the system was supposed to operate.

As for him "crying wolf"?  You might have a point if there were no break ins.  Since there were numerous burglaries, including a home invasion, during that time it hardly falls under that description.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



One. Good made it clear who attacked whom. "The lighter skin color was on the bottom."

Two. Those calls did not prove state of mind. You should be paying attention to all of this.

Three. There was one call the prosecution played last week where there was a white caucasian male in the group he was calling about.

Four. The neighborhood that Zimmerman lived in is prone to break-ins and burglaries. Who wouldn't be scared for his property and well being? Zimmerman keeps making it clear in his calls that "there was a burglary" at some time before the call. He didn't "cry wolf" he was looking out for the safety and well-being of his neighbors. Saying Zimmerman profiled Martin, however, IS "crying wolf."

Lastly, Sarah, you're making shit up. You are unable to derive an honest opinion about the case, you just have an overtly biased one.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

John Good testimony

Zimmerman trial: Video security expert, neighbor testify - CBS News Video


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So you think putting it in the gigantic fonts is just wasted effort?

It's kinda fun though.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> ...



Let's bring Zimmerman's past into it as well.  They disallowed his past, such as mental issues for Zimmerman in the medical statement on Friday.  

Let's bring your mental issues in before allowing you to post here.  Just as an example.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
I've searched through all the Florida statutes and I can't find where it says, "if you every cry wolf you can no longer defend your life."

Shouldn't one accused of that have to register, maybe the Wolf Crier's offender list?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not that they didn't try to make it a hate crime. Not that they didn't want to make it a racial issue.

Too many people forget or just don't know who Holder is. He was Janet's right hand man. Holder cleaned up WACO for the old bitch. 

Holder got not only Mark Rich a pardon but also terrorists and last but not least Eric baby got Weathermen women pardons from Clinton. 

Man is an asshole supremo. And  a very dangerous asshole supremo. You bet he was looking hard to try to get this one to the federal courts after Obama made Trayvon his son.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What? Okay, now you're just insulting people.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



It sucks that some are blind to the truth.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Jesus, folks...it's "bear" not "bare".  You all make it sound like this is the right to wear short sleeves!  LOL



Shh.  Don't tell them you'll spoil all the fun.  That nudnik Gatsby actually thinks the text says "bare arms" like reveal.  Don't disappoint him that the word is "bear" meaning carry.  I am having way too much fun watching these ignorant twats shit all over themselves trying to argue points they have no idea about.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Ah so..that job at Mickey Ds had a retirement plan?

How's mom faring these days? She still cooking your meals?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Which brings us back to the Main Stream Media's biased coverage of this incident.  The "narrative" they put forth was that a racist cop wanna be stalked and killed an innocent child on his way home from buying candy.  The problem is that Zimmerman isn't racist and Martin was far from innocent.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



There's a petition on the Tweeter to take this case to the Supreme Court.  There are people who will continue to hang their agenda hats on this thing forever.

The gubbamint will be able to say "well we tried!" after this M2 overcharged dog and pony show. It won't go any farther than this, this is their big effort.  They want to be done with this mess.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Now I've been trying to find more on Mark. There's not a lot on him out there. 

He seems like one hell of a great strategist from what I have seen on him. Did Z's dad pick him? Or how did they get him?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

There has been more testimony that the one on top, got up.  The jury is going to hear all the evidence not just the evidence that you gun nuts approve of.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Isn't the Examiner the one Romney quoted about Chrysler moving to China? I guess we should thank them for the Obama victory.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It was just an example.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Lie about what?

Zimmerman was arrested for assaulting a cop and had a restraining order put on him after he beat the shit out of his fiancée.

Additionally he was fired from his sparkling career as a security guard because of his temper.

You do know his present wife was arrested too, for lying about their finances..right?

This guy is a real model citizen, alrighty.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



My mental issues?  What would those be, Sarah?  I'm simply pointing out the glaring holes in the picture that the Main Stream Media painted about the confrontation between Martin and Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Yeah he was "looking for road sign that did not exist."  Then when he saw that he had overshot TM because TM had taken the right sidewalk at the T, oops I mean when he remembered that there are no road signs in the neighborhood, thats when he started back and that's when supposedly TM asked him why are you following me... Course the fight did not happen at the T the fight was down the sidewalk where TM went...
> 
> GZ's story has all kinds of holes.



What side of the aisle does an objective person fall on today?  Well this post above looks like a good place to start.

Hello Forum!!!

RKM...very observant you are.  Last night while looking at the "debris" field, I noticed the same thing about the *body*...that it was further down the walk than I expected...it gives the appearance that GZ could have been walking in that direction and not back to his truck...and that the confrontation took place down the walk.

*BUT BUT BUT*....

The retort to that is the *flashlight* positioned very close to the cross in the "T"...that puts the initial confrontation back at the cross of the "T"...back to square one.

Most likely, GZ was headed back in the direction of his truck after he had went up the walk to find the street sign and did not see Trayvon.

The only way not to believe this is to believe that the flashlight was staged that night...i wouldnt buy that for a second....too close to the incident and no one would know to stage something like that that soon in the dark....like: lets see I need to put the flashlight here to show I was going back to my truck...GZ would not have had the foresight to see the need to stage a flashlight at this point.

So he was probably going in the direction of his truck and then heard Trayvon yelling out "is there a problem" or something to that effect.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Bullshit. You have been trolling this thread from the beginning.


----------



## Wake (Jul 1, 2013)

[MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]

Sarah, would you please share your thoughts on this post?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7464581-post607.html


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Now I've been trying to find more on Mark. There's not a lot on him out there.
> 
> He seems like one hell of a great strategist from what I have seen on him. Did Z's dad pick him? Or how did they get him?



The first lawyers that ran to "volunteer" did it for positioning and for their attention/agenda, they went bye bye.  I can't remember how he came into, I can tell you he's very respected in the area.

Here's some info on him:

Zimmerman's new attorney: Who is Mark O'Mara? - U.S. News


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> There has been more testimony that the one on top, got up.  The jury is going to hear all the evidence not just the evidence that you gun nuts approve of.



May I remind you that these are the prosecution witnesses. Normally they should be detrimental to the defense. They are proving to be the exact opposite. How dense can one person be? How have you not fallen through your chair, Sarah?


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



7 out of 46.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ah, it was just an example of you insulting people because you can't support your position...just saying...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he was "looking for road sign that did not exist."  Then when he saw that he had overshot TM because TM had taken the right sidewalk at the T, oops I mean when he remembered that there are no road signs in the neighborhood, thats when he started back and that's when supposedly TM asked him why are you following me... Course the fight did not happen at the T the fight was down the sidewalk where TM went...
> ...



You lost me.

You say RKM is observant,  then blow his theory out of the water.

Zimmerman said he knew the name of the other street,  but not the name of the street he was on.

So he walk over there to get an address where the cops could meet him.

Nothing about that seems unreasonable.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Hells bells are you freaking kidding me? 

Remember Whipple tinydancer. Remember Whipple. 

For those that don't know this case the Prosecution actually won based on Presa Canarios supposedly being homophobic.

This was a trial of epic political proportions. 

Yes it was Gavin's wife at the time. Kim.  I hate her.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

I've noted a possible discrepancy between what Zimmerman said in the interview and what he said in the video made the next day at the scene.

In the interview at the police station, he said that the neighbor came out after he had shot Trayvon and asked if Zimmerman wanted him to call 911.

In the video made at the scene, he said that the exchange with the neighbor happened before he shot Trayvon.

I am relatively sure that the prosecution will pick this out.  They are smarter than I.  I'm just a lowly, critical thinking Engineer.

BTW, thanks for the streaming links.  Had I two computers, I would watch it.  I'm working from home today and can't stop.  I need the full screen for what I'm doing.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54W57246bME&sns=em]They are Going to Lynch George Zimmerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've been trying to find more on Mark. There's not a lot on him out there.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Wake (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thanks. In spite of a foggy memory that's that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You don't know anything about the other calls.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Take a guess who's circling the petition.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes you are correct...he described it as a court...so he figured if he walked to the other side he knew he would be on his street and would just need to see an apartment number to give a complete address.

Yes you are correct...I misspoke...it was an apt # not a street sign.

And it was very observant for him to notice the body further down the walk...but the flashlight brings it back.  Give the guy some credit.

DONT TAZE ME, BRO!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




NP

I'm kinda getting a little Mark O'Mara thing going on too ;-)


----------



## Wake (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The other calls' contents are listed in that article, Sarah.

I think the prosecution was simply cherry-picking those 46 calls to try to make Zimmerman look like a racist.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus, folks...it's "bear" not "bare".  You all make it sound like this is the right to wear short sleeves!  LOL
> ...



LOL!  Do you make this up as you go?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> There has been more testimony that the one on top, got up.  The jury is going to hear all the evidence not just the evidence that you gun nuts approve of.



The conflicting testimony is to be expected.  There was a fight that took place at night...in the rain...in an area that was not well lit.  The people that observed it were doing so from various perspectives and distances.  It should be noted that only one witness was outside and right next to the two men as they fought.  That was Goode and he is the one who testified that it was Martin on top of Zimmerman and that Martin was raining blows down on his opponent.  That has ZERO to do with "gun rights"...it's simply testimony by the best eye witness to what happened.  

What's sad, Sarah is that the person who is "nuts" about this isn't me...it's you.  If you strip away all the hyperbole, the reason that you so desperately want to see George Zimmerman convicted of murder is that YOU are a gun control "nut".


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> There has been more testimony that the one on top, got up.  The jury is going to hear all the evidence not just the evidence that you gun nuts approve of.



According to Zimmerman's statement, he was on the bottom before the shooting and on top after the shooting.  Trayvon did not get up.  Zimmerman did.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he was "looking for road sign that did not exist."  Then when he saw that he had overshot TM because TM had taken the right sidewalk at the T, oops I mean when he remembered that there are no road signs in the neighborhood, thats when he started back and that's when supposedly TM asked him why are you following me... Course the fight did not happen at the T the fight was down the sidewalk where TM went...
> ...



Zimmerman admits to the dispatcher he is following Martin. He wasn't getting out to get an address.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




Is that the case where the attack took place in the hallway of the apartment complex?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



There be's none so blin' as those what will not be's seein'



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He does that a lot.  He calls that  being objective


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



 ^  I'll let ya slide...this time...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There has been more testimony that the one on top, got up.  The jury is going to hear all the evidence not just the evidence that you gun nuts approve of.
> ...



According to other testimony, Tray was on the bottom.  Zimmerman was the aggressor.  I believe Good was the only one who said Z was on the bottom.

Capiche?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> 
> He kept calling Travon the suspect for one thing.  He said he was walking casually in the drizzle as if that somehow made Travon guilty.  He stalked Travon, we only have his account of how Travon moved, looked, what he supposedly said, that he may have been looking in houses, etc..  He is sticking to his story but the profiling is apparent especially in this reading of the statement.



You have no way of knowing that.  Even if true, what difference does it make? I already laid out the case.  You, like most leftists, simply stick your fingers in your ears and continue on like nothing was said.  When Zimmerman gets acquitted you will blame the racism of the jury.  Or the incompetence of the prosecutor.  Or anything other than the law and the facts supported that Zimmerman engaged in legitimate self defense.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Thats true...initially he gets out to follow...but as the call proceeds it turns into the dispatcher getting his exact location...read the transcript.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Court is back in session. Jury has been called in. Singleton still testifying.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You didn't read the transcripts at the link did you?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Different strokes for different folks I reckon...the good news is he doesn't seem to be a bad guy...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Isn't the Examiner the one Romney quoted about Chrysler moving to China? I guess we should thank them for the Obama victory.



Says the guy who relies on the Daily Kos..

How about SF Gate:

FBI doubts Trayvon Martin killing racist - SFGate

Miami Herald:

Detective in Zimmerman case said he was pressured to file charges - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

Or perhaps HuffPo?

George Zimmerman Case's Newly Released Evidence Suggests No Racial Bias


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hard to make that testimony jibe with the physical evidence, Sarah!  Zimmerman's got grass on his back...Martin has grass on his knees.  Zimmerman has the physical damage...Martin has none other than an abrasion on his knuckle and the gun shot wound.  Goode is the only witness that is outside and close to the fight.  The rest are looking through windows at a distance in dim light.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



That's why I also cited the area newspaper, the Orlando Sentinel.

It appears you have a bias against facts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the Examiner the one Romney quoted about Chrysler moving to China? I guess we should thank them for the Obama victory.
> ...



HuffyPuffy Post FTW!!! 



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin sum majikal crackah kumpooter shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the Examiner the one Romney quoted about Chrysler moving to China? I guess we should thank them for the Obama victory.
> ...



It won't work, you're wearing out your fingers.

I did 47 links and a youtube on prosecutors admitting DD lied under oath in the other thread and this was the reply:

Link?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

LMAO... [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] ....its romper room, baby!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




When did they do the walkthough reenactment?

Wasn't it like the next day?

Could they have had the transcript to the police call already?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  Yeah it was great!!!! It allowed me to retire at 46.
So I guess Micky Ds has a better retirement plan then you "major financial firm".


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yuppers. This is the one where the Prosecution claimed that because the dogs had been owned by a gentleman who was in the pen who was a member of the Aryan Brotherhood that the dogs (sweet lord I can't even believe I am typing this but it's true) were homophobic and killed Diane because she was a lesbian.

What's really crazy is that they got a conviction.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

The prosecution just tried to suggest that Zimmerman had been bribed into giving a testimony. Oh brother.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It's not a tough concept, son.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yes.

He goes into a dark area used for dog walking with no houses close by..to get an address.

That's sounds perfectly plausible. In Bizzaro world.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...












​


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



LOL

WELL!

He's doing a bang up job and growing on us women.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Tray had grass all the way up his legs.  He was found by the police officer laying face down with his arms under him.

I have to get some work done.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ummm...good question...wondered this myself.  Truth is...I dont know, but I doubt, that they gave Zimmerman access to the 911 tape before the walk through.  It seems to me that the police would want to see if his walkthrough matched up with the 911 call.

They also make them write everything down...so in a sense, they do all of these separately and then bump them together to make sure his story adds up.

My guess?  His story matched up with in all three of those scenarios and with witnesses at the scene....THEREFORE, no arrest!

And yes...the reenactment was the very next day.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


No, I disagree.  It takes some kind of talent to make up shit like you do.  Total fantasy based on nothing but your own misreading and misunderstanding.
It isnt that you dont know anything.  It's that all of what you know is wrong.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You lied when you said that Zimmerman "fought a cop."  There is no evidence to show that, he was not convicted of that.
You lied when you said that Zimmerman "beat the shit out of his fiancee."  There is no evidence to show that, he was not convicted of that.

I never said he is a model citizen.  I've said repeatedly that this case was a slam dunk for manslaughter.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



OR he was taking the most direct route to the street in front of the houses to get an apt #.  Makes sense.

Let the chips fall where they may...he still makes mistakes...just not here.

See my sig below...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The prosecution just tried to suggest that Zimmerman had been bribed into giving a testimony. Oh brother.



It's a sign of how desperate they are.  They are losing this case.  Which is to be expected because the case was clear cut from the beginning.  When they wanted to bypass normal procedure, like getting a grand jury indictment first, it tells you they are trying to railroad something.  It will fall apart faster than a house of cards in a hurricane.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

The Bernster is soooooo slimy.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No houses close by?

Are you just making shit up?

Here's a picture of the area in question:






Here's a picture of the entire neighborhood.






Now show me any place that has "no houses close by."

You're an idiot.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





The cuts on the back of Zimmerman's head place him on the bottom.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I worked for the NYSE for 13.5 years.

So..yeah..they have a pretty good retirement plan.

The new place..also has a nifty plan.

The pay is pretty good too. I've been all over the world.

Much better I suppose..than your mom's basement.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You like a man with a rug?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Interesting... someone was just escorted out of the courtroom... did anyone catch that?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



I agree with you on the last part. He's been overcharged.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

HEY!  He said earwitness!

Did I forget to Trademark that?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Greta Van Susteren is a former trial lawyer, try not to let her affiliation with Fox News taint your understanding here is her take, as she sits there in the courtroom watching the trial:

THE ZIMMERMAN PROSECUTION HAS A GIANT PROBLEM (see red text below) George Zimmerman re-enactment video with the police BEFORE he had a lawyer and right after the shooting « Gretawire


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Then why all hyperbole about him being a racist and claiming things about him that aren't true?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Off. Doris Singleton is yet another defense witness put on by the prosecution.  

Who's the DA that wanted to proceed with this trial?  Hope he gets his ass handed to him when this is over.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Note the key/flashlight - 

Click it to make it bigger:


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn it, I feel sooooo left out!  No one to blame by Moi!  

The RULES in life are......don't leave the party and go back.

All I can contribute is smart ass stuff at night when I can get away with it.

Shhhhh.....back to reading....


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> LMAO... [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] ....its romper room, baby!



Where's TW?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO... [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] ....its romper room, baby!
> ...



Not interested in this.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Off. Doris Singleton is yet another defense witness put on by the prosecution.
> 
> Who's the DA that wanted to proceed with this trial?  Hope he gets his ass handed to him when this is over.



I agree...she is making the defense case..."no significant discrepancies".

However, he should have been arrested from the beginning, IMO.  He shot someone.  Arrest him, set bail, wait for the trial.  This is why you dont follow...you may find yourself on trial defending your actions.

Cant just not arrest someone just because they CLAIM self defense.  What precedent would that send?  It sucks...but thats the way it has to be, imo.  Evidence has to be gathered to substantiate his claim.

But, I think in doing so, they overcharged...again this is a prosecution team that has charged M2 to please the protestors...in doing so they passed the buck to 6 female jurors.

Manslaughter would have been a more honest charge...I mean after all it was the state that didnt see the need to arrest him initially.  So how do you go from no arrest to M2?  Thats political pressure...at first they were defending his right...now they have jumped to the other side of the fence.  I would imagine that GZ feels a little betrayed by the state.

Arrest?  yes...M2?  No.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> irishtexanchick said:
> 
> 
> > 25caliber said:
> ...



o


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ouch!  Whiplash can hurt.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

This is theater of the absurd:  Now Bernie seems to have turned his own (police officer) witness into a hostile witness!  LOLOL  He's actually badgering her into complying with what he wants her to say and she's refusing.  LOVE IT!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Off. Doris Singleton is yet another defense witness put on by the prosecution.
> ...



It wasn't the DA's decision.  It was POTUS, FBI, US Justice, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Black Panthers, Spike Lee, <riot riot>  Governor Scott calling his friend DA Angela Corey in JAX to figure out how to shut everyone up, assigned her as special prosecutor and decided M2 should be sufficient to shut everyone up and keep Sanford from burning down.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

There's probably 1,500 thugs like Trayvon per year blown away by their own people. Not news outside of a local news story.

Zimmerman may of been within his rights of self defense, but here you have Cnn, Fox and Msnbc covering every fucking moment of it. Like there's no other news. I mean wtf??? Zimmerman is clearly a Hispanic(a dark one) so I'm hoping if blacks riot then the Hispanics get pissed too.

The only reason the media is doing this is they thought they had a whitey to destroy...Well, Hispanics aren't going to put up with this shit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Greta Van Susteren is a former trial lawyer, try not to let her affiliation with Fox News taint your understanding here is her take, as she sits there in the courtroom watching the trial:
> 
> THE ZIMMERMAN PROSECUTION HAS A GIANT PROBLEM (see red text below) George Zimmerman re-enactment video with the police BEFORE he had a lawyer and right after the shooting « Gretawire



There's no case to be had against Zimmerman at all.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This is theater of the absurd:  Now Bernie seems to have turned his own (police officer) witness into a hostile witness!  LOLOL  He's actually badgering her into complying with what he wants her to say and she's refusing.  LOVE IT!



His style of questioning is Answer What I Want You To Answer not what you want to answer.

His style with DD was repeat what she said only in his words.

He's a slimeball.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It is perfectly plausible.

When you watch the reenactment it makes perfect sense.

And it aligns perfectly with the Police Transcript...Zimmerman explicitly states he doesn't know where he is.

Statements in* Green* are my commentary.

*911 dispatcher:*
*Are you following him?* [2:24]

*Zimmerman:*
*Yeah.* [2:25]

*911 dispatcher:*
*OK.*
*We don&#8217;t need you to do that.* [2:26]

*Zimmerman:*
*OK.* [2:28]


*Zimmerman stops following Martin.

He is either on the dogwalk or close to it on foot.*


*He stops to answer questions.*


*911 dispatcher:*
 Alright, sir, what is your name? [2:34]

*Zimmerman:*
 George. He ran.

*911 dispatcher:*
 Alright, George, what&#8217;s your last name?

*Zimmerman:*
 Zimmerman.

*911 dispatcher:*
 What&#8217;s the phone number you&#8217;re calling from?

*Zimmerman:*
 407-435-2400


*911 dispatcher:*
 Alright, George, we do have them on the way. Do you want to meet with the officer when they get out there?

*Zimmerman:*
 Yeah.

*911 dispatcher:*
 Alright, where are you going to meet with them at?

*Zimmerman:*
 Um, if they come in through the gate, tell them to go straight past  the clubhouse and, uh, straight past the clubhouse and make a left and  then go past the mailboxes you&#8217;ll see my truck. [3:10]


*Notice he doesn't know the street name...he just says make a left.*


*911 dispatcher:*
 Alright, what address are you parked in front of? [3:21]

*Zimmerman:*
 Um, I don&#8217;t know. It&#8217;s a cut-through so I don&#8217;t know the address. [3:25]


*He doesn't know the address where he is.*


*Again, he doesn't know the name of the street his truck is parked on.*


*911 dispatcher:*
 OK, do you live in the area?

*Zimmerman:*
 Yeah, yeah, I live here.

*911 dispatcher:*
 OK, what&#8217;s your apartment number?


*Zimmerman says during this time he was walking to the other street that he knew the name of in search of an address* *to give the dispatcher.*


*Zimmerman:*
 It&#8217;s a home. It&#8217;s 1950 &#8211; oh, crap, I don&#8217;t want to give it out &#8211; I don&#8217;t know where this kid is [inaudible]. [3:40]
*
He doesn't know were Martin is...no longer following Martin here for sure.*

*911 dispatcher:*
 OK, do you just want to meet with them at the mailboxes then? [3:42]

*Here the dispatcher recommends an alternative to getting an address.*

*A known meeting place.*

*I'm pretty sure this is by the clubhouse,  on the other side of Zimmerman's truck.  
*



*Zimmerman:*
 Yeah, that&#8217;s fine. [3:43]*
*
*
*
*It's been more than 20 seconds since he was asked where he was parked.*


*How far can you walk in 20 seconds?*


*Average walking speed is 3 mph.*


*I used this site to convert to feet per minute.*



http://www.conversion-website.com/speed/walking_speed_to_foot_per_minute.html


*821 feet per minute.*
*
*
*Divide by 3 for 20 seconds walking time...274 feet.
*
*
*
*Divide by 4 for 15 seconds walking time...205 feet.*


*911 dispatcher:*
 Alright, George, I&#8217;ll let them know you&#8217;ll meet them at &#8230;


*Zimmerman:*
 Could you have them call me and I&#8217;ll tell them where I&#8217;m at? [3:49]


*Suggests Zimmerman continued in search of an address on the other street.*



*911 dispatcher:*
 OK, that&#8217;s no problem.

*Zimmerman:*
 My number &#8230; you&#8217;ve got it?

*911 dispatcher:*
 Yeah, I&#8217;ve got it. 435-2400?

*Zimmerman:*
 Yeah, you got it.

*911 dispatcher:*
 OK, no problem. I&#8217;ll let them know to call you when they&#8217;re in the area. [4:02]

*Zimmerman:*
 Thanks.

*911 dispatcher:*
 You&#8217;re welcome.
*Call ends 4:07*


*George Zimmerman's 911 call transcribed - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com*


*(link has popups)
*
​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This is theater of the absurd:  Now Bernie seems to have turned his own (police officer) witness into a hostile witness!  LOLOL  He's actually badgering her into complying with what he wants her to say and she's refusing.  LOVE IT!



I can hear it now...


OBJECTION!! My witness won't play my game.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Sarah doesn't care about the evidence. She just hates the stand your ground laws and doesn't care about a fair trial.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You need to write the prosecutor here and show off your superior knowledge of the law.

Geez.  The ignorant leading the stupid.  What a parade.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Officer Chris Sarino.

This witness may even be more damaging to the Prosecution then Good was.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That's why he went into the dark dog walk.

He wanted to get his man.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Off. Doris Singleton is yet another defense witness put on by the prosecution.
> ...


Yes you can not arrest someone on that claim:

Zimmerman provided a statement claiming he acted in self defense, which at the time was supported by physical evidence and testimony, the letter, signed by Sanford City Manager Norton Bonaparte Jr., says. By Florida Statute, law enforcement was PROHIBITED from making an arrest based on the facts and circumstances they had at the time. (Caps are theirs.) here.  Read further and you'll see the witch hunt the followed


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I agree with you.  Of course stand your ground had nothign to do with this.  Even if FL did not have a stand your ground law Zimmerman is still innocent on a self defense plea.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

There was your objection Rat!

Except it was in the form of "LEADING"


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Manslaughter, right 

_


Sallow said:





asterism said:





Sallow said:



			Lie about what?

Zimmerman was arrested for assaulting a cop and had a restraining order put on him after he beat the shit out of his fiancée.

Additionally he was fired from his sparkling career as a security guard because of his temper.

You do know his present wife was arrested too, for lying about their finances..right?

This guy is a real model citizen, alrighty.
		
Click to expand...


You lied when you said that Zimmerman "fought a cop."  There is no evidence to show that, he was not convicted of that.
You lied when you said that Zimmerman "beat the shit out of his fiancee."  There is no evidence to show that, he was not convicted of that.

I never said he is a model citizen.  *I've said repeatedly that this case was a slam dunk for manslaughter*.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with you on the last part. He's been overcharged.
		
Click to expand...


_


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




*911 dispatcher:
 OK.
We dont need you to do that. [2:26]

 Zimmerman:
OK. [2:28]*
​But he stopped following him.

Can't cherry pick Sallow.

If he answered honestly that he was following,  then there is no reason to doubt that he answered honestly about stopping.


​


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Whether or not he is a model citizen has nothing whatsoever to do with whether Zimmerman did or did not shoot Trayvon Martin in self defense.  It could have some effect on how much the jury believes Zimmerman in court, however.  But to use those brief previous skirmishes as evidence against Zimmerman's veracity makes it imperative to use Martin's past history also as evidence.  Either Zimmerman was the aggressor or Martin was.  Given their past histories and the circumstances at the time, which scenario is the more believable?

But to keep the record straight:



> MSNBC reports that Zimmerman&#8217;s ex-fiance, Veronica Zuazo, filed a &#8220;civil motion for a restraining order alleging domestic violence&#8221; in 2005. Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order against Zuazo. Both restraining orders were eventually granted. In December of 2006, he was charged with speeding, but the charge was dismissed after the cop failed to show up in court.
> 
> In another incident in 2005, Zimmerman was charged with &#8220;resisting officer with violence&#8221; and &#8220;battery of law enforcement officer.&#8221;
> 
> ...


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If so, that's murder.

Why did you say that you think Zimmerman was overcharged in the other thread?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

M O'M is making the Bernster look like an amateur.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> M O'M is making the Bernster look like an amateur.



Now, now. Bernie is doing an excellent job.





... for George Zimmerman.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




I ran the reenactment in one window and read the transcript in another...

I don't think anyone could put together a story that matched the Police Transcript of the call that well and keep it straight.

It is hard to doubt that Zimmerman is being truthful at least to the end of the transcripted call...IMO.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Because it's pretty tough to prove.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder if they're going to call Chief Bill.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Off. Doris Singleton is yet another defense witness put on by the prosecution.
> ...



I think there should be an investigation of every shooting.  But if there is no evidence of wrongdoing, then charges cannot be supported and should not be filed.  I disagree an arrest should happen automatically.  That's taking away someone's freedom before there is an investigation.  I feel that's wrong.  At first I felt this was overcharging.  After seeing the "evidence" presented by the P, or I should say lack of evidence, I now believe GZ should be acquitted.  This is bogus BS.  His story is consistent with the witnesses statements, for all practical purposes, and the P has no case.  Let. Him. Go!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Have I told you today how great you're doing?  

Laying it down.  Brick by brick fact by fact.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > M O'M is making the Bernster look like an amateur.
> ...



So true.  He's downright hostile now


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Because of the ineptness of the Florida statute; manslaughter could be a valid conviction if the prosecution proves culpable negligence. For some reason the "without lawful justification" part doesn't apply if it's a minor.

I would say that statute violates the second amendment. He has the right to bear arms to protect himself. The idea that he's 15 shouldn't mean shit.



> 782.07&#8195;Manslaughter; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.&#8212;
> (1)&#8195;The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> (2)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any elderly person or disabled adult by culpable negligence under s. 825.102(3) commits aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> (3)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(2)(b) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> (4)&#8195;A person who causes the death, through culpable negligence, of an officer as defined in s. 943.10(14), a firefighter as defined in s. 112.191, an emergency medical technician as defined in s. 401.23, or a paramedic as defined in s. 401.23, while the officer, firefighter, emergency medical technician, or paramedic is performing duties that are within the course of his or her employment, commits aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Then why are you so sure?

Did you take a look at the pictures I posted?  They clearly show that there wasn't any area in the entire complex that has "no houses close by."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He's a little pissy about them not saying what he wants them to say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I wonder if they're going to call Chief Bill.



At the rate they're going, I wouldn't be surprised if they called Fire Marshall Bill.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I do agree with you...I just think its different when someone is shot dead.  Look, I think they screwed this up...they didnt arrest...then they did arrest...then they set bail...then they set bail higher because of the "finance" issue.

I think you arrest...set bail...gather evidence and let the chips fall where they may.  The truth willl set you free.  Unfortunately, someones son has been killed...and the killers account for the happenings that night wouldnt be enough for me if my son had been shot.

My point is, outside of his account, there wasnt that deep of an investigation...my son?  I want a deep investigation and I want both sides presented...for example had they talked to the person Trayvon was speaking to on the phone?  No she wasnt the best witness at all, but you are choosing not to arrest before you even know these facts...just my opinion.

This is why I am making so much of GZ getting out of his truck.  The police discourage this, because this is what can happen.  You may have been acting in self defense, but now your life is turned upside down...someones kid was shot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

In the video, you can see that Zimmerman has bandages on the back of his head. No doubt he was injured.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

I just found this thread. Ok two good ones rocking.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




.for example had they talked to the person Trayvon was speaking to on the phone

Crump handled that ;-)


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

911 dispatcher testified as a prosecution witness:
Sean Noftke stated under oath when asked about telling Zimmerman "you do not have to that" if that was a police command or order.
Noftke testified that they never give commands or orders as 911 dispatchers as that may make them liable.
So the "Zimmerman was ordered to stand down" BS is out the door and flushed.
It is in evidence that Zimmerman was NEVER given any orders or commands by any law enforcement agency.
Ever.
Amazing the kooks that believed that stupid crap. I feel sort of sorry for anyone so ignorant to believe media talking head opinion makers.
So far I have not seen any evidence that helps the prosecution but this is not over.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Here's where his lawyer was brilliant. By not using the "stand your ground" as a defense Mark removed the Prosecution's ability to turn this trial into a political case for banning stand your ground.. 

Awesome move.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> I've noted a possible discrepancy between what Zimmerman said in the interview and what he said in the video made the next day at the scene.
> 
> In the interview at the police station, he said that the neighbor came out after he had shot Trayvon and asked if Zimmerman wanted him to call 911.
> 
> ...


I was wrong.  In the video at the scene, Zimmerman referred to two conversations with neighbors; one during the fight, one after.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Good testified that Martin was on top of Zimmerman and Zimmerman was screaming for help.
Where Martin ended up laying has no relevance as Zimmerman could have pushed him off of him or Zimmerman could have been on top of Martin when he shot him.
Doesn't really matter if Zimmerman can establish he was attacked and defending himself.
Which is what is in evidence so far. Nothing the state has offered disputes that.
But it is not over. However, so far the state has not met the burden of proof on a murder charge.
Where is this so called evidence of "He ran him down and killed him"?
There was never any to begin with. Folks were conned and lied to by the media.
Imagine that.
Very disturbing that murder was the indictment as this has never been a murder case.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> 911 dispatcher testified as a prosecution witness:
> Sean Noftke stated under oath when asked about telling Zimmerman "you do not have to that" if that was a police command or order.
> Noftke testified that they never give commands or orders as 911 dispatchers as that may make them liable.
> So the "Zimmerman was ordered to stand down" BS is out the door and flushed.
> ...



When you have three count them three top personel at NBC losing their careers fabricating evidence to show that Z was racially profiling what can one say?

How crazy is this? Careers lost over some black kid getting offed in Florida?

What's going on here?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmerman is a fucking idiot, that is not in question!
His statements are not consistent on many issues but a few are.
He states he was attacked first and Martin was on top of him.
And the evidence supports that now as far as reasonable doubt which is the ONLY burden the defense has.
The entire burden in this case is the prosecution has to PROVE 100% OF THEIR CASE, EACH AND EVERY ELEMENT.
And so far it is not there.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What?

Give a link or you are bullshitting this so called evidence. Oh and btw make sure you send it to the Prosecution because obviously they missed what you know.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Most cases I have worked on over the years we call this one a 20 minuter.
After the jury spends a day or so going back over the evidence it only takes 20 minutes to find them not guilty.
Or possibly a hung jury which I doubt as the Judge will send them back on a case this media bat shit crazy 71 times to reach a verdict.
And more times than not the reasonable doubt wins out.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman is a fucking idiot, that is not in question!
> His statements are not consistent on many issues but a few are.
> He states he was attacked first and Martin was on top of him.
> And the evidence supports that now as far as reasonable doubt which is the ONLY burden the defense has.
> ...



I have no idea why you think he's an idiot but I do find it interesting.

Please explain.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > 911 dispatcher testified as a prosecution witness:
> ...



These people really want to rub the white mans face in it...While at the same time letting blacks feel that they can beat and destroy peoples lives...

-The left doesn't want a fair trial as their entire life is based on guiliting whites.
-The black community doesn't give a damn about justice as they're as racist as whites were in the 1920's. Looking for any reason to hang Zimmerman even if theres no case...Get ready for the riots!
What tops the cake is the fact that Zimmerman is a DARK Hispanic and the media is now caught with their pants down.

Even with all this if you're WHITE you best stay away from the inner-cities. Those people are full of so much hate that you could power a star ship with it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeez, what did the Sanford Police use to record this interview? Was it a Panasonic cassette recorder from the '70's?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Most cases I have worked on over the years we call this one a 20 minuter.
> After the jury spends a day or so going back over the evidence it only takes 20 minutes to find them not guilty.
> Or possibly a hung jury which I doubt as the Judge will send them back on a case this media bat shit crazy 71 times to reach a verdict.
> And more times than not the reasonable doubt wins out.



Wow now I really want to know. Honestly. Why do you think George is an idiot?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I see your point...but conversely...after Zimmerman had stopped following Martin and Martin was gone from the scene,  IMO Zimmerman getting out of his truck becomes moot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jeez, what did the Sanford Police use to record this interview? Was it a Panasonic cassette recorder from the '70's?



Budget cuts.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jeez, what did the Sanford Police use to record this interview? Was it a Panasonic cassette recorder from the '70's?








The salesman at Crazy Sam's Electronics Emporium claimed it was state of the art.​


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Zimmerman was trying for a career in law enforcement.

He probably knows enough to keep details few and make sure your story is plausible.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a fucking idiot, that is not in question!
> ...



First rule when police want to question you, ESPECIALLY IF YOU JUST SHOT SOMEONE:

Ask to speak to your *LAWYER* FIRST.

Second rule: LISTEN TO YOUR LAWYER AND DO NOT GIVE PUBLIC INTERVIEWS.

Third rule: DON'T GAIN WEIGHT IN A SELF DEFENSE CASE BEFORE TRIAL. 

No offense taken but I have been doing this for 34 years.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



This is a political show trial for using a gun & profiling a black man. The anti gun nuts want anyone who kills automatically charged so they can jail them or break them financially for killing, profiling or using a gun. That is why states like Florida passed Stand Your Ground laws to prevent this. Otherwise when you get attacked you will be ruined or killed by the attacker or the justice system. It is illegal to defend your life or carry on as before.

NY & DC laws say you must use every opportunity to retreat before defending yourself & they automatically arrest anyone who kill criminals to preserve life. Thus the state attacks the victim again with trial, costly defense, loss of income & family.

However Zimmerman did call police, did not harm Martin, yelled for help many times & retreated before using deadly force as his last resort to save his life. He should never have been arrested or charged for defending his life. The state is punishing the victim again. Not to mention wasting tax dollars on this nonsense.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I'm ready for the riots. They are pre planned. This is a given. 

I'm just praying this jury isn't thinking about what is surely going to come down the pike. Sadly Matthew I can see so many thinking that you are a racist on this board. You are not. You just call it like it is.

Not eloquently. But you tell it like it is. 

I think that hurts even more. I remember this vividly.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2013)

I do not understand why the prosecution just doesn't throw in the towel. Most of the witnesses only help the defense.

What a farce. 

This was brought to the attention of the world because of political agenda's. It is sad


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Miranda warning includes "everything and anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law"
What that really means is "everything you say will be twisted, slanted and distorted by the prosecution to make it appear you are guilty"
NEVER TALK TO POLICE WHEN YOU ARE A SUSPECT IN A CRIME.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > I've noted a possible discrepancy between what Zimmerman said in the interview and what he said in the video made the next day at the scene.
> ...



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Miranda warning includes "everything and anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law"
> What that really means is "everything you say will be twisted, slanted and distorted by the prosecution to make it appear you are guilty"
> NEVER TALK TO POLICE WHEN YOU ARE A SUSPECT IN A CRIME.



I don't think that had been established yet, according to Singleton. When was he established as the suspect? This is a self defense case...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't think so.

IMO,  you would have to be a self defense law expert and an accomplished liar to make up and keep up with a story that matched so perfectly.

I think a lot of folks are going to come out of this trial with egg on their face.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2013)

gadawg73 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > gadawg73 said:
> ...



yay!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Because of the ineptness of the Florida statute; manslaughter could be a valid conviction if the prosecution proves culpable negligence. For some reason the "without lawful justification" part doesn't apply if it's a minor.
> 
> I would say that statute violates the second amendment. He has the right to bear arms to protect himself. The idea that he's 15 shouldn't mean shit.
> 
> ...



Zimmerman is claiming self defense. manslaughter would not fly if they can not prove Zimmerman was not in fear for his life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




 Sorry dumbshit. That insult doesnt work in Texas. We dont have basements.

 With all that traveling,doesnt your boyfriend get lonely?


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




actually what she says is a proof Trayvon was on top - one will fell face down if shot by someone being beneath, if one is standing on the knees and beating the person under him up. The grass will be on the knees and down to the feet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

I wonder if any of the jurors are getting a headache from this piss-poor sound quality. I'm getting a massive one.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman acted properly in the fight & shooting. Zimmerman was not harming Martin. Zimmerman clearly indicted he had given up. Zimmerman was retreating. Martin irrationaly escalated the beating of a subdued & retreating person. By law you can shoot even if you started the fight.
> ...



 Show me the Florida law that says following, watching or reporting someone is a crime or illegal. 

Martin the racist had the agenda to kill a creepy ass cracker. The race groups, community organizers, schools, politicians & media keep preaching to the black community to hate white crackers who are oppressing them.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> I do not understand why the prosecution just doesn't throw in the towel. Most of the witnesses only help the defense.
> 
> What a farce.
> 
> This was brought to the attention of the world because of political agenda's. It is sad




I think the whole flawed prosecution strategy can be trace back to a single misprint in Bernie de la Rionda copy of _Bartlett's Familiar Quotations.

_You should actually never give a man just enough rope to hang yourself.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Because of the ineptness of the Florida statute; manslaughter could be a valid conviction if the prosecution proves culpable negligence. For some reason the "without lawful justification" part doesn't apply if it's a minor.
> 
> I would say that statute violates the second amendment. He has the right to bear arms to protect himself. The idea that he's 15 shouldn't mean shit.
> 
> ]



For someone unclear on "baring arms" you really shouldn't be posting your own ignorant opinions.  
The claim of self defense stands no matter what.  The only way to defeat it is to show that it was not a legitimate case of self defense.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...





> 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
> (1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
> (a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> (b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the ineptness of the Florida statute; manslaughter could be a valid conviction if the prosecution proves culpable negligence. For some reason the "without lawful justification" part doesn't apply if it's a minor.
> ...



That's for murder; which implies intent to kill. Man slaughter is negligent actions that lead to someone else's death.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Officer Singleton: "Would you have done the same thing (following Martin) had the person been white?"

George Zimmerman: "Yes."

Case closed. Zimmerman is not a racist. Liberals please exit stage left.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the ineptness of the Florida statute; manslaughter could be a valid conviction if the prosecution proves culpable negligence. For some reason the "without lawful justification" part doesn't apply if it's a minor.
> ...



For someone that can't read, you sure post your ignorant opinions. Look at the statute I posted. Self defense is not in and of itself a defense for man slaughter of a minor, according to the Florida statute. It is for murder.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



There you go projecting again you Texas Faggot.

Last time I was in a Texas Airport (I wouldn't bother to leave, that place is such a crap hole), I saw unbelievably obese people there.

How the fuck do you mount your boyfriend with all that belly fat? Just curious you fag.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I'd bet he keeps his gun upstairs in a nightstand.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




It's sad that you didn't read your own link.

Or possibly it's sadder that you did and tried to intentionally deceive the readers of your posts.

Here is the fact...from your own posted source:[SIZE=-1]A  person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or  cyberstalks another person commits the offense of stalking, a  misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.




[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Every definition on that page specifically states that a pattern of REPEATEDLY FOLLOWING or harassing is a prerequisite.

Your credibility was zero...now it is a negative quantity.
[/SIZE]​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

In the audio just now, Zimmerman was asked

"Did you want to catch him? Catch the bad guy?"

Zimmerman replied emphatically, "No!"

To which the investigator replied, "That just isn't your way, is it?"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Officer Singleton: "Would you have done the same thing (following Martin) had the person been white?"
> 
> George Zimmerman: "Yes."
> 
> Case closed. Zimmerman is not a racist. Liberals please exit stage left.




-Blacks think they can commit crimes
-Blacks think they can have a double standard in a court of law. Quite simply they think they can beat on someone and that someone doesn't have a right to self defense.

Who gives a shit if Zimmerman was watching the kid...Trayvon didn't have a right to 1. attack him, 2# threaten to kill him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Court is in recess for 15 minutes.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



 Zimmerman was not charged with stalking.  He did not repeatedly stalk Martin over a long period in a pattern of conduct or series of acts to causes substantial emotional distress.  GZ reported & attempted to keep an eye on him until police arrived shortly. There is no law against that.  Martin escalated his race fueled rage agression against Zimmerman after GZ screamed HELP!, did not harm him, & retreated. Martin was a criminal breaking many laws as he, attacked, beat & attempted to kill GZ.

However there are laws against inciting riots & racist hate crimes committed by Martin, his family, Al Sharpton, NBC, Eric Holder & Obama.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Hands swinging.. stuff like key chains get tossed.  Where's the blood?  Where did the witnesses place the fight.. how did they get there... rolling over and over and over and over ... nah.. GZ may have gone where he said but he did, but he did not go back to the truck, he saw TM and went down the sidewalk toward TM.  Could not see the teen standing right next to him at the T?  BS.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Truthseeker is lying.

Rule 41 may well become an axiom.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The officer who came on the scene testified to it not that you would be commenting from any informed stance.  He turned him over and tried to revive him.  Air was coming from Tray's chest so he asked another person to get him Saran Wrap.  They gave him plastic bags instead.

The witness was very graphic, had jurors crying.

Stop talking unless you know the facts, please.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

> Could not see the teen standing right next to him at the T?



I have a very dark hallway. When my roomie comes out of his room to go to the bathroom, which is in the hallway where all the doors to all the bedrooms are....and I come out of my bedroom and he is standing there waiting for me to pass, I can't count the number of times I soiled myself from being startled with him being there and me not seeing him. HE always gets a kick out of it, though, lol. Every time, he asks "should I be cheshire cat from now on and grin so you can see me?".
He is black.

So yeah. Trayvon could have been standing there and Z not seeing him. Z was heading back to his car. Trayvon made it home. What was trayvon doing out there AFTEr he made it home? He went to confront Z, that's what.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


You get your ass handed to you and continue babbling on.  Did you not read your own post?
Here:


> 782.07&#8195;Manslaughter; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.
> (1)&#8195;The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another,* without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776* and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.



Note the bold part.  Now what is Chapter 776?
Here:


> 776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> (1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
> (2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.



So no matter what the prosecutor charged self defense is an affirmative defense to the charge.
Have you had enough for today?  Aren't you embarrassed at being so ignorant?
If you have a modicum of integrity you will admit I am right here.  Just as I was in the "Right to Bare Arms" fiasco.  Just as I was in the income tax disaster.  Just as I was in the Libertarian borrasco.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  Please stay out of my state. And you would more then likely get our ass kicked if you left the airport. We dont like your kind around here. Left wing pussy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Where is this coming from?

John Good?

He said he went back in LEFT THE DOOR OPEN because he wasn't worried about the door at that point, he always keeps his phone next to him, he was watching tv in the living room with his (now) wife, the phone was right there in the living room, he called from there.

Where is the upstairs/lock door fabrication coming from?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> <snipped>
> 
> Stop talking unless you know the facts, please.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Well no.

And nothing Zimmerman did made any sense.

He gets out of his truck, because, what? He didn't know where he was?

He lives in a gated community with 3 streets. Additionally..he's patrolling it as part of the watch, frequently.

And what? He thinks Martin may be armed yet he walks through a dark pathway to get the street name? That make any sense whatsoever?

Then when he meets Martin..who may have jumped from some phantom Bushes..oh wait he changed that to..emerged from the darkness..

Martin is walking toward him and they exchange 2 sentences..then Martin hits him. Really?

Then Martin slams his head against the pavement and smothers his mouth. How the fuck is Zimmerman screaming? And why would Martin be screaming if he intended to kill him. What? He wanted an audience?

Nothing this guy says makes any sense at all.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > <snipped>
> ...



You too.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



You make a great point...and I have been thinking about this.  The very reason that Trayvon called out ot GZ suggests that GZ was in retreat or going back to his truck...so just let the guy go back to his truck and you go back to your house...I get it.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> > Could not see the teen standing right next to him at the T?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Martin never made it home.

That's version 6 you folks are floating.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> > Could not see the teen standing right next to him at the T?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You folks have mentioned that quite a few times.  Home to me has a number of qualifications, USA, TX, County, Sub-Division, 15acres, house, computer desk...  Which home did Tray reach?  He had just come back from the 7-Eleven.. perhaps home was in his gated neighborhood where he thought he was safe, up till the night the crazzy guy followed him around his home neighborhood and parked in front of him and got out and followed him down his home's sidewalk.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Tossed?  That'd be a THROW.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
> > (1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
> > (a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> > (b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.
> ...



You posted a definition in a stalking statue which tells you what "harass" and "course of conduct"... but not stalking. 

Stalking consist of:



> (2)&#8195;Any person who *willfully, maliciously*, and *repeatedly* follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person commits the offense of stalking, a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.



Regardless of anything else and pursuant to Florida law, there must be seperate and distinct factual episodes of following or harrasment (or cybestalking) for the definition to apply.  STATE OF FLORIDA vs JOHN FRANCIS JONES.  Of course, you may wish to take this up  with Angela Cory and explain to her why it is still stalking.  Perhaps you can get her to amend the charging instrument to include stalking?  In that way she could have charged GZ with 1st Degree Murder instead of 2nd and even if that did not work, could add some additional time to his sentence, as stalking is not a "lesser included crime" of 2nd degree murder. 

I am sure Angela Cory will be thrilled with your expertise and insight as legal wizard of the US Message Boards and amend her charging instruments at once... heck she would probably hire you for big bucks as a legal consultant because you obviously know about Florida Law than she does.

You can contact her here:



> Courthouse Annex
> 220 East Bay Street
> Jacksonville, Florida, 32202
> (904) 630-2400


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



*Hey SALLOW... you got burned* 

Oh, and my friend is correct... stay at the airport, its probably best


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
> ...



When you contact her, tell her we said Hi!!  and that we think her boys are doing an awesome job!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




But you'll glibly continue to spout off guilty-whether-or-not-it's-proven conjecture, while you ignore the facts we discuss. 

Good job.  lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



LOL!!!! They have not shown the jurors at all during the trial! Please just shut the fuck up Sarah!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Very good points also, sallow.  Especially, the part in *bold*...which is what I have a problem with also.  

He initially set out to follow someone (in his late teens) in the dark and rain who he thought may be carrying a weapon...we know this because he tells the 911 operator...."he's got his hands in his waistbands....hes coming towards me.....he has something in his hands....i dont know what his deal is...how long till you get an officer here?".

Good points.  He should have stayed in his truck and waited for the police...hes done his job.  The situation has escalated (according to his description) and not much good can come from chasing on foot....stating the obvious there...look what happened...lol.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

100% backing Zimmermans case up so far. You people are bias as you hate someone defending himself. How would you feel if some thug(of any race) was pounding your head into the ground?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I agree...grabbing or reaching for something in the dark when asked why you are following could be a big problem...and it was.  The prosecution is making a huge mistake not addressing this...it is only us in here discussing the reaching.



DD nor anyone else said Martin said gun at any time. And no one saw a gun until after.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



However, it turns out he actually did not stop following TM.  According to GZ's own testimony he apparently "passed" TM who had gone right down the T.  Then GZ backtracked to where TM was, which incidentally was also in the direction where he parked.  Or GZ is lying...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> You folks have mentioned that quite a few times.  Home to me has a number of qualifications, USA, TX, County, Sub-Division, 15acres, house, computer desk...  Which home did Tray reach?  He had just come back from the 7-Eleven.. perhaps home was in his gated neighborhood where he thought he was safe, up till the night the crazzy guy followed him around his home neighborhood and parked in front of him and got out and followed him down his home's sidewalk.



Dee Dee testified that TM told her he was "by" the home.  In the context of the questioning it is clear that she believed that TM was telling her that he was  "directly adjacent to" the home because context  involves why TM did not run to his home instead of confronting GZ.

Of course we do not know if Dee Dee understood TM correctly, but that is her testimony.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Okay. But I referred to the third definition (listed below) for manslaughter; not the first. In that definition; if it is a minor, the 'without lawful justification' is omitted. I'm no lawyer, but that seems like the self defense law is not a defense if there is otherwise culpable negligence. But, I'm not lawyer. It's an interesting question and one that I doubt you'll be qualified to answer within the next five minutes. It's something to keep an eye out for.

(3)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(2)(b) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Just so you know, the murderer isn't walking away scott free.  Believe it or not, I don't care anything about you or your not so firm grasp of facts.  On Zimmerman or anything else around here.

You're a joke.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



He escalated it by parking right where TM was walking, in the left lane no less, thus forcing TM to "walk" around him.  Can we give GZ a parking ticket?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Prosecution is still trying to establish the fact that somehow size mattered when Zimmerman was getting beat into the ground. O'Mara is now cross referencing Sarino.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I don't believe that's a correct interpretation of the law. You could follow a different girl home every night and that would still be stalking. Martin broke no law.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Haha, you are a joke each time you posit your arguments about this case! He isn't a murderer, it has never been established that he murdered Martin, and he never profiled Martin!

Are you paying attention, woman? You don't care about my positions because I keep rebutting yours. Running away now, aren't we?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Hmm...this is interesting...I think you are right...well said.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > You folks have mentioned that quite a few times.  Home to me has a number of qualifications, USA, TX, County, Sub-Division, 15acres, house, computer desk...  Which home did Tray reach?  He had just come back from the 7-Eleven.. perhaps home was in his gated neighborhood where he thought he was safe, up till the night the crazzy guy followed him around his home neighborhood and parked in front of him and got out and followed him down his home's sidewalk.
> ...



Like I said "by home" probably means in gated neighborhood.  Walk the time line, he did not have time to walk home and come back to the T.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



My guess is someone pulled it out their ass.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Why? Trayvon was on top of him beating him into the ground. The evidence shows from 1. back of head bashed in, 2. Broken nose, 3. grass stains on back of zimmermans back. 4. Grass stains on trayvons knee's. 

Do you care about the evidence? I somehow doubt it as you feel that Zimmerman didn't have a right to save his life. 

People like you are turning our justice system into a joke.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried your hand at unsolved murders?
> ...



Not a reality show like this trial is, but I kinda liked 'Motive.'  You know from the start whodunit, but not why.....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Quiet yourself old man.  I've been here all along while you and your pals have been piling on just to get someone to talk to you.

Just me against all of you and you haven't made a good point yet.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a question for EVERYONE...but put your thinking caps on...because this goes a little deep...no thinking caps?...DONT RESPOND!

Its coming up...stay tuned....


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> . I'm no lawyer,



Understatement of the day.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the CNN sidewalk lawyers said that the voice analysis expert from the FBI "paraded his ignorance" and basically said that he didn't know for sure who was screaming for help.

What the man did was cast doubt on being able to recognize who was SCREAMING UNDER DURESS...much easier to recognize their voice in normal conversation.

What an arrogant commentator.  The man was professional and knowledgeable of his discipline.

I think there are those on the staff of CNN that want to hang Zimmerman, just as there are those here on USMB that seem to want the same.

My esteem for CNN is deteriorating.  The "hang him" group here is acting as expected.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Lead investigator now says that Zimmerman's actions did not raise any red flags with him. Cue Knoffke's testimony.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I've seen very little intelligence from you, young lady.  It's not piling on.  It's people here recognizing your "shoot from the hip" mentality.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Didn't you guys listen to his testimony?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What? _I'm _an old man? I'm 25! I don't care how long you've been here, your arguments still suck!

You don't like when you can't back yourself up can you? And when a slew of people catch on to your bias, you whine about being picked on. Oh jeez, grow up.

Now if you come back with a more objective argument, you'll find us more amicable. If not, expect to be harassed over you lack of objectivity.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Like I said "by home" probably means in gated neighborhood.  Walk the time line, he did not have time to walk home and come back to the T.



If you walk the time line, TM should have made it back home, and would have been eating skittles and drinking iced tea. if he was walking the whole way from the time the police dispatch call started. Additionally it is apparent from the testimony of of both Dee Dee and GZ that TM was running for a period of that time. 

However, I will readily accept that Dee Dee misunderstood what TM meant.  It could be quite possible that instead of running home and then coming back, TM merely hid in some bushes near the T.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He doesn't have to be 'exposed to lethal force'.  All that is required is that he be *in fear of *death or serious harm to the body.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I have a question for EVERYONE...but put your thinking caps on...because this goes a little deep...no thinking caps?...DONT RESPOND!
> 
> Its coming up...stay tuned....



You're just inviting trouble.

;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Why yes, yes we did and that's why I said this:
*
He said he went back in LEFT THE DOOR OPEN because he wasn't worried about the door at that point, he always keeps his phone next to him, he was watching tv in the living room with his (now) wife, the phone was right there in the living room, he called from there.

Where is the upstairs/lock door fabrication coming from?*


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I just don't believe it.  That's all..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > . I'm no lawyer,
> ...



We get it. You're great at ignoring substance in favor of six-year-old style insults.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



By who, You? You fucking faggot? 

I do my best not to get to the craphole because it's populated with racist and treasonous fuckwads like yourself.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmqtNiy4lgc]Texas Sovereignty or Secession Rally - Larry Kilgore - YouTube[/ame]

Hate the American flag eh?

Fuck all of you fat bastards.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmerman will walk. 100% sure within a evidence based legal system.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Riiight.

That's not going to fly.

And it looks more and more like Zimmerman's going to be cooling his murderous heels in the big house for a few.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



They're trying to send a man to prison and they have no case.  Evidence supports Zimmerman.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I think it's been established that Zimmerman got out of his truck initially to follow Martin.

The dispatcher says it's not necessary,  so he stops.

The dispatcher asks him where he is park,  he doesn't know the name of the street.  Either this is the greatest pre-planning of all times,  or he doesn't remember the name of the street.

Adrenaline will do that to ya...it's happened to me personally.

I witnessed an accident on the interstate frontage road very near my home exit.

I knew it was exit 159...always have,  still knew it even though I haven't lived there for years...and the next exit was exit 163...where the Bobber Truckstop used to be on I-44 in Missouri...it's a pilot now.  

I only go into detail because I know you used to drive a truck,  so you'll understand.

For the uninitiated,  every trucker knows their Home-20 exit number.  Makes it easy to calculate time to home,  Milemarker +/- home exits = miles to exit.

But this day my brain made the call for the information and the archives responded "sorry,  we're closed,  try back later."

Luckily,  the homeowner came running out so I didn't have to leave the lady to search out an address like Zimmerman was forced too.

------------------

Have we seen attacks for less?

Yes we have.

Any perceived sleight could cause an attack.

So that logic doesn't fly.

I have some youtube videos as evidence, if you'd like to see them just let me know.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus, folks...it's "bear" not "bare".  You all make it sound like this is the right to wear short sleeves!  LOL
> ...



Mr. Blackwell says that women over 35 should not bare arms.  So, I stopped baring my arms at 35.  Then when I was 55 and did one day, I got all kinds of compliments on my 'beautiful' arms.  Fuck Mr. Blackwell!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh is that it? Well believe it, sistah! The realities of this case are no doubt sinking in, for you. You can overcome your denial by taking more objective stances about this case, for one. For two, you can do your own research and stop swallowing everything a liberal pundit on television tells you about it. Some of us have been following this case for over a year and a half. You most likely. haven't cared about this case until it came to trial.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why? Because your emotions say so??? You don't believe Zimmerman had a right to self defense?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You mean b/c your going to close your eyes and wish really hard? She made a legal argument that was not opinion based. Either bring a technical retort or STFU.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Again,  that dog don't hunt.

If he isn't afraid to follow the guy,  I doubt he would be afraid to walk across to the next street.

Let's use some logic here people.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You are correct....but the problem is for now, the prosecution is not showing negligence...they could with the following and the reaching for the "phone"...but they arent doing that yet.  They fell into the bait of the race card and it has clouded the judgment of thier case, imo.

GZ could be found for manslaughter, but not the way the prosecution is presenting its case...IMHO...its sad.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



There is also no legislation that says a person who is being treated for ADD cannot own or use a gun.  If there were a third of our military would be out of work.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



It might be from the local TV interview the next morning. Someone said it but I don't know who.

Edit: Here it is.

[youtube]DK4kYza_V1w[/youtube]


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> LOL, your interpretation of the law is in conflict with the courts interpretaion og the law.
> 
> Hmm whom to believe? Some anon internet poster or the Florida Courts?
> 
> Tough choice but  I choose the courts.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



LOL.  There's that objectivity!  *NOT!*


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Is this more of your vaunted "open mindedness"?

It is a case of self defense.  The elements are well known and I have laid them out over and over. Changing the charge from murder to manslaughter will not alter that one bit.  The claim of self defense takes precedence over all of it.  The prosecutor would ahve to defeat that claim.  And they cannot.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

Defense lawyer needs to be more careful with his hand gestures.  When he counts off items on his fingers, he appears to give the judge the finger.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that's a correct interpretation of the law. You could follow a different girl home every night and that would still be stalking.
> ...



I've been gone all day.  Came home and all I have on TV is the talking heads going on and on about how 'mean' the defense attorney was to Snookie, I mean, Mz. Bahadoor.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh boy...Omara just nailed Cerino...lord!

The going to class the next day was concerning and cavalier to Cerino?...uh, I dont think so...listen to his questioning of GZ...it was Cerino asking about his availability and what would be the best time to meet.

This doesnt look good at all for officer Cerino or the state...I mean come on guys.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I rarely believe anything you say from your biased play by plays everyday to where you claim to be 25.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarino just refuted Zimmerman's testimony. "Nothing" he said, "in the evidence I had on hand, contradicted Zimmerman's account of the fight and shooting" (Paraphrasing)


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Incorrect...he does not stop...stopping would be going back to his truck immediately...he didnt do that...he proceeds up the path and to the next street...he also says he looked to his right when he approached the courtyard and didnt see trayvon...in other words...still looking.

By continuing up the path even to look for this address in the dark and rain potentially gives the impression to the followeee that he is being followed on foot.  He did not stop.  Again, you are using hindsight information and your privy to the 911 tape...trayvon didnt hear the tape that you did.  You are watching tv poker again...in all do respect.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

The people trying to send this man to prison need to make a case. So far none...

Everything backs Zimmerman up.
1. Grass stains on the back of his jacket
2. Grass stains on Trayvons knee's
3. Back of Zimmermans head bashed in
4. Zimmermans nose broken
5. Trayvons knuckles bruised
6. Trayvon made it back to the place only to go back towards Zimmerman

The witness that was close said that Zimmerman was on the bottom(man with red jacket).

Please show me how this just isn't so?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Yes he passed the point where he saw Martin go,  over to the next street,  and then headed back to his truck.

Martin confronted him at the T as he headed back to the truck.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I watched one episode of Motive...it didn't grab me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Again, the stand your ground law protects Zimmerman from the murder charges if it is self defense. However, the FL manslaughter of a minor law does not protect him on the basis of "lawful justification" IE Stand your ground if GZ exercised 'culpable negligence' that led to Travis's death.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarino just refuted Zimmerman's testimony. "Nothing" he said, "in the evidence I had on hand, contradicted Zimmerman's account of the fight and shooting" (Paraphrasing)



Did Sarino refute Zimmerman's testimony and affirm his testimony?  You seem to be contradictory here.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Bias? You are lecturing me on bias? You are ignoring evidence, making conclusions based on your own conclusions, you are highly prone to speculation. You keep rejecting the realities of the facts being presented by other members of this discussion, and you accuse me of being biased?

Don't you dare.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> 
> He kept calling Travon the suspect for one thing.  He said he was walking casually in the drizzle as if that somehow made Travon guilty.  He stalked Travon, we only have his account of how Travon moved, looked, what he supposedly said, that he may have been looking in houses, etc..  He is sticking to his story but the profiling is apparent especially in this reading of the statement.


The cursive that the female cop had a hard time reading, get it?, of Zimmerman's account may very well be his undoing.

Done in by his own words.

Interesting turn of events.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oh boy...Omara just nailed Cerino...lord!
> 
> The going to class the next day was concerning and cavalier to Cerino?...uh, I dont think so...listen to his questioning of GZ...it was Cerino asking about his availability and what would be the best time to meet.
> 
> This doesnt look good at all for officer Cerino or the state...I mean come on guys.



What happened/happening?

On a conference call.

Summary?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Oh shut the fuck up already.  I've had a whole day of your ignorance and I'm sick of it.
Stand you ground has nothing to do with this.
Self defense is always an affirmative defense to a charge of murder.
He cannot be charged with manslaughter because on his own testimony he intentionally shot Trayvon.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

BTW, it doesn't matter that Trayvon was on top beating the snot out of Zimmerman...what matters is who was the aggressor.

It's crystal clear that Zimmerman saw Trayvon, stalked him and ended up confronting him and ultimately killing him.

How he walks away from this a free man would take a miracle from the good Lord above.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> ...



If I ever have to go to Court, I hope you two are the opposing legal team.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Well that's if you believe Zimmerman.

I don't.

It's looks like Zimmerman initiated the fight..and started losing.

 Zimmerman killed an innocent kid.

And I don't see why all the law and order nuts..aren't angry about that.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

What did your Spidey sense tell you?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BTW, it doesn't matter that Trayvon was on top beating the snot out of Zimmerman...what matters is who was the aggressor.
> 
> It's crystal clear that Zimmerman saw Trayvon, stalked him and ended up confronting him and ultimately killing him.
> 
> How he walks away from this a free man would take a miracle from the good Lord above.



Please show me the criminal code where following and confronting are illegal


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oh boy...Omara just nailed Cerino...lord!
> 
> The going to class the next day was concerning and cavalier to Cerino?...uh, I dont think so...listen to his questioning of GZ...it was Cerino asking about his availability and what would be the best time to meet.
> 
> This doesnt look good at all for officer Cerino or the state...I mean come on guys.



Why?

He's a cop.

He's not suppose to show bias.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BTW, it doesn't matter that Trayvon was on top beating the snot out of Zimmerman...what matters is who was the aggressor.
> 
> It's crystal clear that Zimmerman saw Trayvon, stalked him and ended up confronting him and ultimately killing him.
> 
> How he walks away from this a free man would take a miracle from the good Lord above.



Really?

So Zimmerman didn't have a right to ask Trayvon anything.  Why?  I would of just told Zimmerman I was going home and I'd hope that would be all.

Unless Zimmerman started a fight with trayvon you don't have a case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy...Omara just nailed Cerino...lord!
> ...



PM on the way, test.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The people trying to send this man to prison need to make a case. So far none...
> 
> Everything backs Zimmerman up.
> 1. Grass stains on the back of his jacket
> ...


Number 6 is PATENTLY FALSE.

The only, and I mean ONLY place this is being asserted is on the USMB board by RWers.

No one has even asserted this in the media, much less in court.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Technical 'retort'?

If the standard is that low..a bunch of people are going to start dying and Florida will become the new wild west.

Heck..maybe that's what you folks want.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, it doesn't matter that Trayvon was on top beating the snot out of Zimmerman...what matters is who was the aggressor.
> ...


Do I have the right to follow you in your neighborhood and ask you what you're doing here in a menacing way?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Fair enough.  But what is more important...what happened,  or how it was perceived?

Zimmerman stopped following Martin.

He did not take the path he observed Martin take.

He did not know where Martin was.

He was not and could not be between Martin and Martin's house.

Martin had to double back AWAY from home to be at the T.

Not what I would call fearful of being followed.

More likely pissed-off about being surveilled .


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So the LAW is not going to fly?  Well here's a flash.  A jury conviction that is not based on the law will get overturned in a New York minute as that of a runaway jury.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy...Omara just nailed Cerino...lord!
> ...



Very true...he is not supposed to show bias...and he isnt in the interview...however in his testimony when asked by Omara for examples of concern or a cavalier attitude, this is what Cerino uses to justify his manslaughter charge.  

Cerino is the one trying to end the interview and he is trying to line up a time to meet the next day for the reenactment...cerino even suggested a time after work...so to now come out and say he was concerned at the no concern of GZ because of "class" the next day does not jive with his interview.  GZ was not offering the information...he was specifically answering Cerino.

There is no need for Cerino to go there...again this prosecution team is really doing a disservice to the Martin family.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Do I have the right to follow you in your neighborhood and ask you what you're doing here in a menacing way?



Yep.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

You RWers are seeing this through the prism of Far RW propoganda.

Aka the FOXNEWS RW Bubble.

Remember how shocked you bastards were when Obama beat your A$$es to a pulp.

I smell another one of those coming in the Zimmerman verdict.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There are several people who have JDs who post here.  I will not name them, that is up to them.  But I know who they are.  All of us are posting based on the statutes and the evidence as presented to date.   We all have our opinions, and we are just as entitled to them as anyone else.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



i would not say you have right to follow someone and ask them what they are doing, but if not considered threatening, then it is not illegal

further, you're talking about a gated community, thus private


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have the right to follow you in your neighborhood and ask you what you're doing here in a menacing way?
> ...


LOL!!! 

OK.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> You RWers are seeing this through the prism of Far RW propoganda.
> 
> Aka the FOXNEWS RW Bubble.
> 
> ...



of the witnesses who testified so far, whom do you think best helps the prosecution.  the consensus on virtually all MSM, was that last week the prosecution helped martin.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I agree with you...later he is in retreat and Trayvon calls out to him.  But initially he is still giving the following impression to Trayvon.

So there is a mistake by GZ followed by a mistake by Trayvon...although no one is doing anything illegal...GZ gives the impression of still following and Trayvon gives the impression of "oh S---" to GZ.

I also agree that he did not take the path that trayvon took.  But if Trayvon has already ran around the building (GZ didnt see him), then from his point of view, this dude is still following me...what is his deal?  Again, we know that he didnt take the same path because we heard the 911 call.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

This case is going so badly for the prosecution, law schools will be studying it for years wondering why it was brought.

The best those who support the prosecution can do is bring up what ifs, scenarios that don't fit the facts, or plain imaginings.  None of which will ever be before the jury.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Is it possible that Trayvon felt threatened by, the killer, George Zimmerman? IYO that is.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Show me were following and asking questions is illegal in Florida Statues.

LOL.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> You RWers are seeing this through the prism of Far RW propoganda.
> 
> Aka the FOXNEWS RW Bubble.
> 
> ...



It's going to be more like Casey Anthony than obama.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Well that's if you believe Zimmerman.
> 
> I don't.
> 
> ...



Martin had no marks indicating Zimmerman ever struck him. Martin escalated the beating of a subdued person retreating & screaming for help. That makes lethal force necessary & legal in all 50 states.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The standard simply isn't that low.

There's a bunch of clauses that come along with that. You can't just shave out a group of words and decide that's the law.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have the right to follow you in your neighborhood and ask you what you're doing here in a menacing way?
> ...



I used to walk around all the time and every once in a while that did happen. They have a right to know why I would be walking around at 2am. 

Doesn't give me a right to beat them up.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



of course it is "possible"

is it possible he did not feel threatened?


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes, you do. You do not have the right to touch me, though


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That is the requirement for his actions to be self defense.  Lump it.  And I didn't just 'shave out a group of words.'  The Florida statute has been posted.  Get over yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> ...



I was listening to that but it was hard because she couldn't see..  I want to read it again later.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's if you believe Zimmerman.
> ...



Don't confuse them with the facts~!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The star witness was helpful and credible. She stuck to her original testimony on the events of that day.

The physician assistant on Friday was another great witness.

Today, that lady cop was another great witness for the prosecution.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

They have a right to talk to me but once they touch me...Well, that's a different story.

Nothing proves that Zimmerman started it. So there's no case.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



it is possible, but it still does not give him the right to attack Z. If one feels "threatened" in a few steps from his home, one just plain goes home.

Which did not happen


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



In Zimmerman Trial, Prosecution Witnesses Bolster Self-Defense Claims

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/01/u...-bolster-self-defense-claims.html?ref=us&_r=0

our we talking about the same trial?  as you can see, that is the nytimes, arguably the most left leaning rag in the country.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


It's been established that Trayvon felt threatened.

He described a creepy man following him, his friend suggested he run away, he pondered it and chose to continue walking and not running.

Being in situations where I was followed before, or felt like I was followed, in the moment you're thinking if you try to run, for sure you're in soup, because that will excite the follower. I didn't, nor would I, run either. I would do exactly as he did, and continue walking, of course with more pep in my step.

Zimmerman was the aggressor.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You're believing that Zimmerman actually stopped pursuit.

I don't think he did. He wanted to "collar" the guy. I think he ran to the T caught up with Martin and initiated contact. He may have even tried to grab Martin which led to the first punch. Remember, Zimmerman went from having Martin come out of the bushes to coming out of the darkness. And by Zimmerman's account..he was walking toward him and talking. It's not far fetched to think Zimmerman caught up to Martin, who turned around to and asked him, "Why are you following me?" To which Zimmerman responded "What are you doing here?" That sounds more like what a cop would do.

And that's what Zimmerman was doing. Playing cop.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



You live in a parallel reality, obviously. So far every commentary on the case about those witnesses were stating it did NOT help the prosecution


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Regardless of who started it Martin escalated it to deadly force with his ground and pound and took one to the chest.  Sad.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

What we should be focused on is blacks blowing blacks away in Chicago. 9-20 per day...

This isn't national news as they can't make a racial issue out of it. The media stinks to high hell.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> It's been established that Trayvon felt threatened.
> 
> He described a creepy man following him, his friend suggested he run away, he pondered it and chose to continue walking and not running.
> 
> ...



1. No, it has not been established.
2. Z was not an aggressor - all the witnesses and all the evidence actually points to the contrary

3. T should have simply go home - not run, just plain go home - he was few steps from there. That is what reasonable people do.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


See it's only in your mind that it was Trayvon that initiated the attack on, the killer, Zimmerman. However, no where in the media, nor in court has that been established.

Only from RW posts like yours.

However, it's been established that Trayvon felt threatened by Zimmerman who he knew was following him. That was established in court on day 1.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> He described a creepy man following him, his friend suggested he run away, he pondered it and chose to continue walking and not running.



So how did he end up dead less than 100 yards from the confrontation at the truck which was about 4 minutes prior ?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Incorrect and unsupported by the 911 tape.  If your assumption were true it would have been on tape.  Look where the 911 tape ended.  DD doesnt support this with her timeline either.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Live feed stopped?

Someone pay the bills please!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Live feed stopped?
> 
> Someone pay the bills please!!



Jump to this one:

Watch George Zimmerman Murder Trial Live


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It's been established that Trayvon felt threatened.
> ...


Jeantel established that Trayvon felt threatened by, the killer, Zimmerman who was following him, after he was told not to by the 911 dispatcher.

WHO has said that it was Trayvon that initiated the attack?

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Okay.



> The 2012 Florida Statutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See?

I knew the Florida law..wasn't as batshit crazy as you make it out to be.

You've purported to study law.

Really?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > He described a creepy man following him, his friend suggested he run away, he pondered it and chose to continue walking and not running.
> ...



Ahhhh....a what if? A supposition. A story that's conjured up in your mind.

You do realize that even the placement of the truck at the time you're referring to has only been asserted by, the killer, Zimmerman...right?

Let's see how that holds up in court.

LOL!!!! 

Zimmerman is TOAST!


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Actually nobody knows. But if one feels "threatened" one simply goes home - one is a few steps from there.
It has NOT been established that T has felt "threatened". If he would he would go home, not engage in a fight - it does not matter who starts a fight, if one is in the vicinity of one's home and wants to avoid a physical fight, not a verbal one, one goes home.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This guy has a lot of "members".
> 
> Snookie would love to meet this guy.



Leave my love life out of this.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



A little refresher of the Whipple case, which had nothing to do with the dogs being homophobic.

15 years to life in S.F. dog maul death - SFGate

Woolard said Knoller had not bothered to put a muzzle on her aggressive 140-pound Presa Canario dog before taking it out of the apartment. Knoller did not call for help, retrieve a weapon or dial 911 while the animal was mauling Diane Whipple for at least 10 minutes, the judge said. 

Knoller testified at her trial that she did everything she could to save her neighbor. Woolard, however, concluded that she made only "minimal efforts" at intervention and "left Ms. Whipple in the hallway to die alone."

She also said Knoller lied repeatedly in grand jury and trial testimony, has never expressed remorse and "blamed the victim" in an interview with ABC's "Good Morning America" 13 days after the attack.

There is nothing about homophobic dogs anywhere.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmerman quote:  _I have a very bad memory._

True.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So you can't answer how Trayvon went less than 100 yards in 4 minutes from a creepy ass cracka who was stalking him ? 

Trayvon was staying another 300 yards further down the same sidewalk he died trying to bash Zim's head into.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



She did not. Because she was caught lying several times.

It actually does not matter who initiated the attack - it matters whose life was in danger at the moment of using the deadly force.

Read FL statutes, not HP.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



St Skittles was 6'0" Tall and 160lbs.

Not only that, he was an athlete.  A Receiver in Miami.  A High School in Miami, Florida, USA.

Florida athletes are off the scale.  We produce more athletes, better, stronger and especially faster than any other State.  It's not even close.

Look at almost any College Team and you're sure to find Florida athletes.  Florida High Schools are recruited more than any others by a WIDE MARGIN.

So for Trayvon to make that team, he had to be an ATHLETE.

6'0" tall.  160 lbs.

Here's a guy that was just a little bit smaller than that --







Anybody here wanna volunteer to take a sucker punch from one of those guys?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


You're back to relying on suppositions, maybes and unknown scenarios now.

Where you've been all along, I just helped you realize it in public.

Let's see how that holds up for the Defense...shall we?

LOL!!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

This is absolutely fascinating to watch.  I can't stop watching these witnesses completely support Zimmerman.  The police are right behind him.  Serino just said he NEVER thought GZ had profiled TM; he believed him when Z was confronted about it; that Serino kept in his mind that Z may very well have been a victim.  

I have never seen anything like this.  Ever.  And I've been watching trials religiously since OJ.  20 years and never seen this.  WOW


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




And this is where your vacillation falls flat IMO.

Zimmerman isn't following Martin...in his mind,  he's good.

"Ho dee doe,  I'll just head over here and get an address for the police,  I've done my civic duty,  the neighborhood is a little safer,  if I didn't scare that guy off the police will."

Maybe he waits over there for the call from the police...I don't know...they kinda gloss over that in the walkthrough.

He doesn't get a call,  says to himself "I'm bored,  going to head over to the mailboxes."

Hum dee dum, across the dogwalk,  to the T...and there's Martin!

Freeze everything!

Murder and manslaughter are predicated on intent.

If we agree up to this point,  Zimmerman has zero intent.

Involuntary manslaughter is predicated on negligence.

Is it negligent to get out of your truck?

  No.

Is it negligent to follow for the purpose of observing the activities of a suspicious person?  

  No.

Is it negligent to STOP following a person and go get an address for the police?  

  No. 

Is it negligent to walk across a concrete sidewalk to a prearranged meeting with police?

  No.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Without a doubt...

Fuck, the evidence supports Zimmerman to a T! 

You could bounce a ball to the moon and have more logic then the trayvon is saint people. lol.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



 It is YOU who is relying on wannabes. jeantel was caught lying and this makes her testimony much less reliable.

It still does not matter for the using deadly force fro self-defense, though


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You got it backwards.  Ain't nothing gotta hold for the Defense.

The persecution has the burden of proof.

100% of it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Not only is the defense being skillful in extracting favorable testimony from prosecution witnesses, but especially the police witnesses almost seem eager to give pro-Zimmerman testimony.  At least that's how I see it so far.  What a day!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



He said on the stand he *probably* left the sliding glass door open, then said he couldn't  remember. But in his deposition he said he locked the door and went upstairs,that part must have sounded stupid to him as well.

My question is why didn't the prosecution jump on it?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


What's interesting, and actually funny to me is, that how you people can use the calculation of the position of the car at a certain time to assert that Trayvon IN FACT doubled-back to attack Trayvon. Yet, even though you have the testimony, that has never wavered, from Jeantel, that states that Trayvon was very concerned about the "creepy" man that was following him, and on top of that had an exchange with her on how to deal with it, whether to run away or what. 

Clearly he wasn't comfortable. Which means he felt threatened.

But you don't like those details, so you discard it.

But you accept the made up scenario of him doubling-back and attacking Zimmerman, because you like that. Although NO WHERE IN COURT has that been asserted, much-less established.

Too funny.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman quote:  _I have a very bad memory._
> 
> True.



It's so bad it's almost in fantasy land.

Like he "remembers" that Martin tried to cover his mouth and nose but there is a LOT of shouting that can be heard on the cell phone recording.

How exactly does that happen if Zimmerman's mouth is covered?

Or..if Martin is doing the shouting, why?

Why would he want attention?

Gotta love it.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Without a doubt...
> 
> Fuck, the evidence supports Zimmerman to a T!
> 
> You could bounce a ball to the moon and have more logic then the trayvon is saint people. lol.



It does not matter. using deadly force in self-defense and is it justified - that all what matters.

So far the evidence supports the self-defense.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There is no evidence to back up that theory.

This is why you know he won't be convicted on the murder charge.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> This is absolutely fascinating to watch.  I can't stop watching these witnesses completely support Zimmerman.  The police are right behind him.  Serino just said he NEVER thought GZ had profiled TM; he believed him when Z was confronted about it; that Serino kept in his mind that Z may very well have been a victim.
> 
> I have never seen anything like this.  Ever.  And I've been watching trials religiously since OJ.  20 years and never seen this.  WOW



Yeah he sounds more like Z's lawyer than he does a cop.

BTW, he was laterally moved to a patrolman.  In my mind that is a demotion.

I'll bet he is an alcoholic.

The prosecutions should be checking these witnesses out for conflict of interest or collusion with the accused.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman quote:  _I have a very bad memory._
> ...



What evidence suggests that his mouth was covered the entire time?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Z could never become a cop because of his record and mental state.  Besides he admitted to having a bad memory.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


Good, at least you've acknowledged that the nonsense you've been peddling as fact has just been hogwash.

What I will say about the defense is they are doing a MASTERFUL job at bringing in a lot of distractions. Starting on day one with the whole reason why Jeantel didn't go to the funeral, which has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with her original testimony on what occured moments before Trayvon was shot and killed by Zimmerman. Yet, this is what you and your ilk and the defense is focusing on.

Like a magician...look over there, so I can fool you over here.

Let's see if it works.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Serino actually just got in testimony that GZ mentored black children!  

No effort whatsoever from M O'M!  ZZZZZIIIINNNNGGGG!!!!!


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It does not matter. What matters is the use of deadly force justified - and it actually does not matter who started the fight ( yes, it does not). If you feel that you might be killed by somebody who is pounding your head to the concrete ( those are established FACTS) you might be justified in using the deadly force.

p.s. I don't understand what is so funny for you? the death of a 17 yo? I know you do not care about a poor AA kid, but do not make it so obvious


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely fascinating to watch.  I can't stop watching these witnesses completely support Zimmerman.  The police are right behind him.  Serino just said he NEVER thought GZ had profiled TM; he believed him when Z was confronted about it; that Serino kept in his mind that Z may very well have been a victim.
> ...



Oh Dear Snookie, these witnesses are the Prosecution's witnesses. It just happens to be that the state can't find any witnesses to contradict Z's statements.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> What's interesting, and actually funny to me is, that how you people can use the calculation of the position of the car at a certain time to assert that Trayvon IN FACT doubled-back to attack Trayvon. Yet, even though you have the testimony, that has never wavered, from Jeantel, that states that Trayvon was very concerned about the "creepy" man that was following him, and on top of that had an exchange with her on how to deal with it, whether to run away or what.
> 
> Clearly he wasn't comfortable. Which means he felt threatened.
> 
> ...



Doubled-back ? Wut ?

Do you know why being so threatened and all he only traveled less than 100 yard over 4 minutes and didn't go home ?   What would a reasonable person do in that situation ?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


In Z's own words, when asked how long his nose and mouth were covered, _It seemed like hours._


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Remember when all you Zimmerman supporters were SWEARING on the stand-your-ground law?

Turns out that the defense determined that that shat wouldn't fly, so they went another route.

Now you folks are swearing about Trayvon being the attacker, although NOBODY IN COURT, or in the media has said or even asserted this.

Yet you think you're winning.

When you boil it down to the actual FACTS of the case, Zimmerman is in big, big trouble.

He's TOAST!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

He truly doesn't care about AA kids as he says nothing about the slaughter within our inner-cities. He's just hates WHITES. You see if he can smear it in our faces he will.

Fuck the evidence within his mind.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Serino: either he was telling the truth or a complete pathological liar, one of the two.

LOL!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


Especially the one who was murdered.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Court has been adjourned until 9:00 AM.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


See how easily you discard what you've been BUILDING AS YOUR MAIN CASE, once it's been totally DEBUNKED as hokum?

What ELSE will you discard when it's shown to be nothing but lies and garbage...HMMMM!!?!???


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

When TM came up to Z in his car, Z said, _I was scared._


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Remember when all you Zimmerman supporters were SWEARING on the stand-your-ground law?



Wasn't SYG...... was self-defense against forcible felony.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> He truly doesn't care about AA kids as he says nothing about the slaughter within our inner-cities. He's just hates WHITES. You see if he can smear it in our faces he will.
> 
> Fuck the evidence within his mind.


Every post I've made has been pertaining to the facts of this case.

Yet, here you are bringing up what OTHER people are doing elsewhere.

Things that make me go, "Hmmm.....!!"


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Serino: either he was telling the truth or a complete pathological liar, one of the two.
> 
> LOL!



That dude is burned out.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The "timeline" is about 7 minutes long. And either 1 or 2 minutes there was a struggle.

Zimmerman calls the cops at around 7:09, Martin gets shot at around 7:16.

So you're talking about 5 minutes. That fits much more with someone racing across the Dog walk to catch a perp.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Fair enough.  However if it was me prosecuting...my whole case would be built around his negligence...so we disagree here.

For example..."we dont need you to do that" does not mean to keep pursuing in the same direction that trayvon ran.  

So Mr GZ...what does "we dont need you to do that" mean to you? 

GZ:  Well it means they dont need me to follow him or that they dont want me to follow him.

Okay....does it mean to keep pursuing in the same direction you saw him headed in the dark and rain?

GZ:  Well no, but I did stop following...I was looking for an address so that I could meet the police.

Understandable...but what impression are you giving to the person you are following?

GZ:  Well I guess he would assume I am following him...but I wasnt.

Thank you, no further questions...a quick wink at the jury...and let them put it together....lol.  Let them decide.

I would be making the case that he was negligent in continuing to travel in the path of the "suspect"..."we dont need you to do that" means just that...not keep traveling in the same direction looking for an apt number.  He was meeting at the mailboxes and clubhouse...thats enough...the dispathers got it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Serino actually just got in testimony that GZ mentored black children!
> 
> No effort whatsoever from M O'M!  ZZZZZIIIINNNNGGGG!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Witness says that Zimmerman was telling the truth. He answered that Zimmerman's account was corroborated by existing evidence at the time. And in his opinion, Zimmerman did not profile Martin nor did he seem uncaring or unmoved by the events that night.

Case closed.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when all you Zimmerman supporters were SWEARING on the stand-your-ground law?
> ...


Bull-shat.

The ENTIRE USMB RW squad was on the "Stand your ground choir" until the lawyer realized that shat wasn't flying and went another direction...which was mere months ago.

It's only then have you started singing the new "Self-defense" song.

Too funny.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw only one mistake by Officer Singleton.  When Zimmerman asked her if she was Catholic, she said that she was not...but that she was a Christian.

Catholic=Christian

Other than that, she did quite well.  She looks to have some American Indian in her...but what do I know?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What's great about that, is the photos before the EMT's got there show no smearing.

Additionally, Martin must of been sorta super human..as with all the punching and head banging and holding Zimmerman's mouth..didn't do much damage to his hands.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Witness says that Zimmerman was telling the truth. He answered that Zimmerman's account was corroborated by existing evidence at the time. And in his *opinion*, Zimmerman did not profile Martin nor did he seem uncaring or unmoved by the events that night.
> 
> Case closed.


Case closed on a cotton-pickin' OPINION!?!?

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
*













 Too funny.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Witness says that Zimmerman was telling the truth. He answered that Zimmerman's account was corroborated by existing evidence at the time. And in his *opinion*, Zimmerman did not profile Martin nor did he seem uncaring or unmoved by the events that night.
> ...



You don't seem to mind relying upon your opinions, you halfwit. You already had him convicted from DAY ONE.

So shut you mouth, you mentally unstable hypocrite.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



SYG is a component of self-defense which allows summary judgment at a pre-trial immunity hearing.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If you're going by Zimmerman's own words then you also know that Zimmerman says he was the one on the tape yelling.

Soo.......


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I agree about the time elapsed...I get it.  But it could not have happened as quick as you say...we have the 911 tape...If it would have happened that quick it would be on the tape.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Where do you get that this is a dog walk?

It's not.  Look at the pictures of the neighborhood.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




OK,  you're on...you be the prosecutor and I'll be George Zimmerman.

Go.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What's interesting, and actually funny to me is, that how you people can use the calculation of the position of the car at a certain time to assert that Trayvon IN FACT doubled-back to attack Trayvon. Yet, even though you have the testimony, that has never wavered, from Jeantel, that states that Trayvon was very concerned about the "creepy" man that was following him, and on top of that had an exchange with her on how to deal with it, whether to run away or what.
> ...


You're back to suppositions again. Which is what you're entire defense is all about. Throw everything against the wall and see what sticks.

Let's see if that gets, the killer, George Zimmerman off the hook.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

25, if you're going to prosecute, throw all the bullshit out, flip it on him and go straight for manslaughter to get a conviction - even do involuntary WHOOPSIE!  manslaughter.

Go.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Did anybody notice the home made jail tattoo on   z's arm which the cop quickly covered?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


I just want you to realize that the entire case changed drastically...at least as far as the Zimmerman supporters are concerned.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



This is the time line I am using.

Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The location of the truck, the distance traveled, elapsed time and the location Trayon's corpse are not suppositions, but fact.

How did Trayvon end up dead so close to the truck encounter with so much time to get away ?   He was threatened ?  You can't answer that.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That would be the slam dunk for manslaughter.

But since it's murder, the prosecution has to make the case for intent to kill or the jury buys the self-defense case.  It's difficult to expect a jury to then deny self-defense on manslaughter when legally the standards are the same.  However, if there was no murder charge the prosecution would only have to make a case for negligence and culpability.

Of course if the prosecution still screwed it up this much that would be difficult too.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > He truly doesn't care about AA kids as he says nothing about the slaughter within our inner-cities. He's just hates WHITES. You see if he can smear it in our faces he will.
> ...


Your avatar gives you away.  Malcolm X was extremely racist.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


List one opinion that I've propositioned as fact please?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



By waiving pre-trial immunity ?  Come on now.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Now you've moved on to my avatar...

This is RICH!!!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


It is not possible that when Trayvon disappeared from Zimmerman's sight that he was hiding in the bushes near the truck and waited for Zimmerman to return from his walk?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Exactly,  for involuntary manslaughter.  Thanks Testa.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



"HE'S TOAST!!!" You said. How did you come to that conclusion? Your opinion of Zimmerman? Because you hold inherent biases due to yourself being black? What is it?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Avatars reveal something about a poster's character.  I'm just an old son of a bitch DOG! 

You worship whom you like.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

There were three street in the area in question.

Z lived in the neighborhood.

He was on the neighborhood vigilante org for three years yet did not know the name of the street he was on, duh, duh, duh,.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



please, provide MY QUOTES where I have been "building the case"

If you won't, you will be caught lying and called liar by me ever since. Or you can apologize ( highly unlikely)

Though I simply think you are too dumb to understand that this case is a case in a criminal justice system, not in a media circus... if you can grasp the difference...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I don't think he did. He wanted to "collar" the guy. I think he ran to the T caught up with Martin and initiated contact.



The problem with that scenario is that for 1 minute 39 seconds GZ is clearly not chasing Martin and has lost sight of Martin.  He is not running. during this time.  At the 2:24 mark of the police phone call, he is advised "OK, we don't need you to do that".  GZ slows down and at the 2:28 mark has clearly stopped running and he is clearly not running for the remainder of the tape..  The tape continues until the full length of the cal is 4 minutes 7 seconds.   That means that TM had at least 1 minute and 39 seconds at a minimum to get home, totally uninterrupted by GZ.  There is absolutely no way GZ could have run to catch up with him... unless TM was hiding in the bushes or if TM had decided to double back.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Serino: either he was telling the truth or a complete pathological liar, one of the two.
> 
> LOL!



Is Serino the one that was demoted because he believed Zimmerman was guilty?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 1, 2013)

At the end of the persecution's case, the Defense will file a motion to dismiss based on the persecution not havinh a prima facie case.

I think the Judge denies it and moves into the Defense's case and lets the Jury decide.

Which they will -- Not guilty.

There will be a minor league stink about it but not much.  This is Florida.  We'll body-slam those race-baiting punks into next week if they try their shit.  And they know it.

Then this will fade into History and dimocrap scum will find something else to lie about.

Remember the kid that got busted for his NRA T-Shirt?

Remember how he was gonna go to prison, how the State was going to make an example of him?  How bad he was, how evil, how criminal, how insensitive.....

How all the libtards were swearing to Gott In Himmel that he would be indicted, tried and convicted of -- Something.  Anything.  Even if they had to make it up.

dimocrap scum dropped the case.  On Friday.  Know why they did it on Friday?  It's called a 'Friday News Dump'.  It's when you don't want people to pay attention to it because, well because you're ashamed of it.

A thread got started in here on it --

*Charges dropped against the kid arrested for wearing a NRA shirt to school*
OriginalShroom
Today 11:34 AM
by OriginalShroom 
0	49

See the responses?

Zero.  Nada.  Zip.  None.

So you know what dimocrap scum?  Eat shit.  We're hip to your game.  You're diseased, pathological liars.  Every one of you.

'Z' is not only Not Guilty, he is innocent.

And St Skittles?  

Just another statisitc


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> There were three street in the area in question.
> 
> Z lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> He was on the _*neighborhood vigilante org*_ for three years yet did not know the name of the street he was on, duh, duh, duh,.



Careful your bias is showing


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Serino: either he was telling the truth or a complete pathological liar, one of the two.
> ...






No.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



how many times do i need to remind you that your opinion is not fact?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Ummmm...every time he posts?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence suggests that his mouth was covered the entire time?
> ...



Refraining from making wicked joke here...
It's hard, I tell ya!


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Jeantel also said that Martin made it by his home.  So how did Martin get back to the T?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

OKAY...here is my QUESTION.

I would like to preface this by saying I am not a lawyer...I am not a cop....I am not an investigator...

BUT...I do play one on the internet and I did stay in a Holiday in last night...

So here we go...stay with me.

First of all lets put out a couple of things that I think we can all agree on....that sounds like fun.  THINKING CAPS!

1)  We can all agree that if when GZ was asked by Trayvon:  "Do you have a problem?"...that if in that instant, GZ whipped out his gun, shot and killed him, that would be murder...correct?

2)  We can also agree that if the struggle proceeds to the ground and GZ is getting beat to a pulp, getting his head slammed against concrete multiple times that he is within his right to fear severe injury...correct?

ARE YOU WITH ME?  Here comes the $64,000 question:

IF when Trayvon says "Do you have a problem"?   And GZ reaches for his pockets (his own words) or his right side (where his gun is)...is there any way to prove that by Trayvon punching GZ at that moment (GZs own words) that Trayvon wasn't preventing in his mind scenario number 1 from happening?


And yes...Involuntary Manslaughter would be my charge.
Okay...GO...let me have it!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > There were three street in the area in question.
> ...



My facts are biased?

These facts were stated by Z.

Warped b u.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Remember when all you Zimmerman supporters were SWEARING on the stand-your-ground law?
> 
> *Turns out that the defense determined that that shat wouldn't fly, so they went another route.*
> 
> ...



You really are dumb, aren't' you 

It is a *criminal case*, not a CNN or HP "breaking news" story. Why on earth would a criminal defense lawyer chose a path which will jeopardize his client in the defense? SYG is a political issue and using it he will put TWO issues to defend - Z using it and the law itself. One might hate the law but still understand that using the deadly force in self-defense was justified by Z. 

So why would a criminal lawyer, whose task is to make his client walk free make this task twice as hard?

Get off the reality shows for a second and put your hatred aside, maybe you can comprehend a little logic, even it is highly unlikely.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> OKAY...here is my QUESTION.
> 
> I would like to preface this by saying I am not a lawyer...I am not a cop....I am not an investigator...
> 
> ...



Quit confusing z's supporters with facts.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It is a neighborhood watch group. 

He called it a neighborhood vigilante group?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> You're believing that Zimmerman actually stopped pursuit.
> 
> I don't think he did. He wanted to "collar" the guy. I think he ran to the T caught up with Martin and initiated contact. He may have even tried to grab Martin which led to the first punch. Remember, Zimmerman went from having Martin come out of the bushes to coming out of the darkness. And by Zimmerman's account..he was walking toward him and talking. It's not far fetched to think Zimmerman caught up to Martin, who turned around to and asked him, "Why are you following me?" To which Zimmerman responded "What are you doing here?" That sounds more like what a cop would do.
> 
> And that's what Zimmerman was doing. Playing cop.



The 911 tape proves GZ stopped running as soon as dispatch said "we don't need you to do that". It is clear as he is talking that he lost TM. There is absolutely no evidence Zimmerman attacked Martin. Watching, reporting, following & asking a question are not attacking or illegal. Prosecutors must prove beyond reasonable doubt that GZ struck or attempted to strike TM. They also must prove beyond reasonable doubt that TM was not continuing to attack a subdued person & that GZ had no reason to fear serious injury or death. So far the prosecutors haven't even come close on any of that.

What has been proven beyond reasonable doubt is that TM was an aggressive hate filled racist full of rage & beat a subdued person begging for help that had never harmed him.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 1, 2013)

Serino the Detective testifies he feels Zim is telling the truth.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



If they weren't so busy posturing, media-ing, agending, stopping Sanford from burning with M2, and were thinking, they could get a conviction.

Makes the dog and pony show pretty transparent to go about it this way. 

Or they're just that dum.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...




Lol, anyway.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't see Marc posting anymore. Did I embarrass him too badly?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > There were three street in the area in question.
> ...



Hey, [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION] !  When are we gonna hang out?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he did. He wanted to "collar" the guy. I think he ran to the T caught up with Martin and initiated contact.
> ...



Right.

It makes more sense that Martin ran home..then went back, Skittles and drink in hand to confront Zimmerman..or lay in wait with the same "weapons of death" to jump the guy following him.

Because when you fight someone? You want to make sure you have snacks, just in case.


It's totally inconceivable to you folks that Zimmerman was searching for..and surprised Martin..who never hid in the bushes..or never made it home.

Got it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Is that Ebonics?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Serino the Detective testifies he feels Zim is telling the truth.


He still has prosecution's redirect questions to answer.  I'm betting they will not be as well crafted as the defense questioning, but will likely be aimed at casting doubt.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


I was talking about street names.

The other comment was poetic license.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 1, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Reread your own quoted post it states that lawful killings are not covered by manslaughter, self defense is a lawful killing.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> This is the time line I am using.
> 
> Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Then lets lay it out:



> 7:09:34 - 7:13:41 &#8212; George Zimmerman calls the Sanford Police Department (SPD) from his truck; total time of the call is 4 minutes 7 seconds
> 
> 7:13:10 &#8212; Zimmerman says he does not know where Martin is.
> 
> ...



I did not put any of the Dee Dee phone calls in because the times do not sync with the other times pursuant to testimony.  They are based upon TMobile records which are off by about 30 seconds and what wili has is based upon one minute intervals of time.  even though they may only last 15 seconds. 

Between the time of the police phone call ends and the confrontation between Martin and Zimmerman  is about 2 minutes 30 seconds.  What occured in those 2:30 seconds is the key to this entire case.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Klingon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Look at the pictures again. There is a blood smear on the left side of his face. Small, yes, but he WAS laying on his back so the blood would have been running down the back of his sinus cavity and down his throat,
If you don't understand, grab any 3rd grade science book and read up on "gravity". You CAN read, I assume?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

OK I've been out since 10:30 this morning. What did I miss? Has Bernie given up yet?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He may walk..but his troubles won't be over.
> 
> *Because if this trial goes south.. and it just might, because the Jury is 5/6ths white and DA over charged.. the Feds will get their mitts on this (next?) *.



I had to comment on this post, so here it is - Now why is it that people like you can't seem to get off the government teet ever?   Otherwise what I mean in this is why is it that you have to have them back you up right on and on and on as you go about your life in this nation, yet others in this nation learn how to take care of themselves without the government being called upon in almost every situation they encounter, and therefore they can handle their business without the government being looked upon as a big brother whom takes care of them always. 

Do you love the government for whom you feel you now control in your favor, because you feel that they will wield un-ending power and treasury towards you just by your asking no matter what you would ask of them ? Otherwise is this in order to help you win at all cost in life no matter what ?   It is an entrenched problem and attitude held by many I think these days, and you just confirmed this problem in your post yet once again as written in your words above.

What would the government have that this court doesn't have in facts there of already ? So state courts can't be trusted at all anymore is what you think, so we all are to just get through this little tap dance, and then it is to be started all over again at the federal level ? Why doesn't the feds have someone represent them in this court now, if that is what the people think or want, and this instead of taking it all to a whole different level afterwards ? Wouldn't this make more sense ?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It would have made you


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > You're believing that Zimmerman actually stopped pursuit.
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> There were three street in the area in question.
> 
> Z lived in the neighborhood.
> 
> He was on the neighborhood vigilante org for three years yet did not know the name of the street he was on, duh, duh, duh,.



Another witness was unclear as to where one street ended and the other started as well. I believe she had lived there quite a while also.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> OK I've been out since 10:30 this morning. What did I miss? Has Bernie given up yet?



Bernie is still continuing his magnificent job of defending George.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he did. He wanted to "collar" the guy. I think he ran to the T caught up with Martin and initiated contact.
> ...



Trayvon Martin was was not familiar with the area, he could have easily got confused on where he was that night.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Serino the Detective testifies he feels Zim is telling the truth.
> ...



I have never seen a prosecution this disinterested in a case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> OK I've been out since 10:30 this morning. What did I miss? Has Bernie given up yet?



You missed the entire thing!

The Bernster was in the middle of questioning the defense's expert Hiro when he threw his hands up said OKAY!  You got me! this entire thing has been a farce.  The crowd cheered, there was much chatter about what to bbq for the 4th on the way out.  The Bernster resigned and got a job with Ford.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I advise you to look up sanity.

You have no idea what it is.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

After the Jodi show......I don't even know how to deal with these full days of trial.  

It'd be WAY hard for GZ to say he needed to delay due to him needing a sammich.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> It makes more sense that Martin ran home..then went back, Skittles and drink in hand to confront Zimmerman..or lay in wait with the same "weapons of death" to jump the guy following him.



You bring up a good point!

Question for anyone:

Is there a crime scene photo of the skittles or the ice tea can?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 1, 2013)

One of my trees got struck by lightening. I have to go for now. Geez it is always something


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> OKAY...here is my QUESTION.
> 
> I would like to preface this by saying I am not a lawyer...I am not a cop....I am not an investigator...
> 
> ...




Do you have pics of Zimmerman wearing his holster?

My understanding is it is an Uncle Mikes inside-the-waistband model.

That shouldn't show...it is under the shirt.

[youtube]wufWvH4E_A0&feature=related[/youtube] 

at 9:03 to 10:something.



Zimmerman's holster:









-------------------------------------
You are the prosecutor,  ask away.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The problem with that scenario is that Dee Dee says that Martin reached the fiances residence and was by it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

I only have two questions left on this case, and they both revolve around media coverage:

1. Is it necessary for CNN to have a program called "The N Word" during a racially sensitive trial?

2. Will Nancy Grace pull a Duke Lacrosse case and take the night off after a not guilty verdict?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It makes more sense that Martin ran home..then went back, Skittles and drink in hand to confront Zimmerman..or lay in wait with the same "weapons of death" to jump the guy following him.
> ...



EMT testimony that both were in pockets of the hoody.  Can of ice tea removed by EMT to treat Martin.  Skittles left in pocket of hoody by EMT.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK I've been out since 10:30 this morning. What did I miss? Has Bernie given up yet?
> ...






I may have disturbed the neighbors with that LOL.

Poor Ford.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You look at them.

The blood from his nose seems to come from 2 pin holes at the tip and not the nostrils. Also the blood patterns on the back of his head are pretty weird, like he was upside down. The small abrasions are inconsistent with someone getting their head pummeled against concrete as well.

And I am wondering how much of Zimmerman's blood is on Trayvvon's clothing.

Because if it's not a lot then it's another major inconsistency.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I only have two questions left on this case, and they both revolve around media coverage:
> 
> 1. Is it necessary for CNN to have a program called "The N Word" during a racially sensitive trial?
> 
> 2. Will Nancy Grace pull a Duke Lacrosse case and take the night off after a not guilty verdict?



1. CNN is trying to direct hatred against whites. 
2. Probably...She may even riot her self.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It makes more sense that Martin ran home..then went back, Skittles and drink in hand to confront Zimmerman..or lay in wait with the same "weapons of death" to jump the guy following him.
> ...



Yes, it's on him and there's photos and the EMT testified on pulling out the tea, feeling the skittles.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Wut?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL has solved this crime!
In his own words:



MarcATL said:


> What's interesting, and actually funny to me is, that how you people can use the calculation of the position of the car at a certain time to assert that *Trayvon IN FACT doubled-back to attack Trayvon*. Yet, even though you have the testimony, that has never wavered, from Jeantel, that states that Trayvon was very concerned about the "creepy" man that was following him, and on top of that had an exchange with her on how to deal with it, whether to run away or what.



Sorry MarcATL, was too funny to pass up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



More DD to come!!

And then some.

Everyone been practicing their Ebonics?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Not touching this.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

FTR,  this is Zimmerman's holster...I have one a lot like it for my .22 revolver.

ALL the fabric part AND the gun go between your pants and your skin...only the clip is outside the pants and showing...it clips to the pants behind the belt.

That is where the right handed,  left handed,  cross draw confusion comes from.


Everything but the clip is hidden,  it must be concealed AT ALL TIMES...even when you reach in your pocket,  open your jacket or remove your jacket.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Neighborhood Vigilante Group Road?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...










I be's fin dat fo ya.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Not touching this.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > OKAY...here is my QUESTION.
> ...



Hey M...I like you...if you are ever in the area...drinks are on me...the first couple of rounds anyway...

I dont believe that the holster or gun was visible.

It is the reaching that I am concerned with and the hindsight information that a gun was there.

Trayvon didnt know a gun was there until he was on the ground...but hes from Miami...remember...reaching for your right side could be a considerable threat.

I would love to see GZ answer my question in front of jury...I dont think the jury would buy...or at least I would do my damndest to make sure they didnt buy that GZ was reaching for a phone that wasnt there.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You ever been in a fight?

Even if you "win" you lose.

Your hands get really messed up. And if the other person bleeds? It gets all over you.

The mouth is like the dirtiest thing in the world. I split my knuckle on a tooth once and my hand blew up like a balloon.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> OKAY...here is my QUESTION.
> 
> I would like to preface this by saying I am not a lawyer...I am not a cop....I am not an investigator...
> 
> ...


I suppose, if a gun was visible at that point,  a stupid person might attack. A smart one would either wait to see what happened next, or immediately become compliant.

Consider Zimmerman's jacket if you will. It was long enough to come down several inches below his waist. The gun was holstered in his waist band butting the grips well above the bottom of the jacket. If, as Zimmerman claims, he was going for his phone, the gun never came into view.
Right. We only have Zimmerman's word, but we have no reason to doubt him or any evidence to prove him wrong. What we do have, are a bunch of people who want Zimmerman to go to prison because a black kid died.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

I was just curious.  In the interrogation video Z is left handed but he wore his holster on the right side.

Would Wyatt Earp do that?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Wut?

Play it Rat!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That big heavy can of tea likely made TM hoodie hang out like a fat man when he was bent over ground pounding GZ. TM was taller & that bagging hoodie made him appear larger than GZ to the shadow witnesses.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



She said he was by the house , that could mean anything and she told him to keep running. And someone  mentioned he would have left his skittles in the house and been seen by his friend.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MarcATL has solved this crime!
> In his own words:
> 
> 
> ...



Like a dog chasing his own tail.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Its WAT?

There I fixed it for you...


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So why does Trayvon  have his snacks in his pockets?

side note-every time I see a testarosa post I am reminded I need a pedicure


----------



## Wake (Jul 1, 2013)

The scale in favor of George Zimmerman is getting heavier.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Or it's likely as possible that Dee Dee called him a coward for not giving the creepy azz crackah a beat down and he decided to go back and become a "man".

At least as plausible.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> OKAY...here is my QUESTION.
> 
> I would like to preface this by saying I am not a lawyer...I am not a cop....I am not an investigator...
> 
> ...



People!  The gun was not visible to Trayvon...its the reaching and what was ultimately found to be there.

But you raise a good question...how do we know that GZ didnt show it as a means of trying to deter the crime and that Trayvon acted quickly?  Do you think that GZ would tell the cops that he threatened with a gun first?  No he wouldnt, because that would justify being punched by the person you were following.

BUT we dont KNOW this information...we just have GZs words.  My problem is with the gun and the reaching...is it negligent to continue down a path after being advised not to with a pistol in the dark and rain following a person who has committed no crime?  Its all legal I presume...but was it negligent in hindsight?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I was just curious.  In the interrogation video Z is left handed but he wore his holster on the right side.
> 
> Would Wyatt Earp do that?



OMG

Around and around we go.

 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] please come tell me about your bows again, not because of Snook's post, I just want to hear it one more time.

;-)

If Daryl dies, we riot.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Hey rat.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

The former lead detective testified that he was basically forced out by politically correct political pressure.  This is sure to make an impression on the jury.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

News reports are coming in that Serino may have been pressured into making an arrest by the Sanford PD.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  I'm not racist at all. I hate all liberal dumbfucks,color doesnt enter in to the equation.
 You know I used to think secession was a bad idea. But pricks like you make it sound better all the time.
  We could stop metrosexuals such as yourself at the border.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I was just curious.  In the interrogation video Z is left handed but he wore his holster on the right side.
> 
> Would Wyatt Earp do that?



I've seen a new theory developing from the camp of the Martin Supporters discussing George's gun holster and the fact that George is left handed. The theory pretty much questions how Zimmerman was able to successfully draw his weapon, as a left handed person, from a holster that's left handed. It's only a matter of time until some news agency latches hold of this theory to try and railroad George some more, They love to do that. 

So here's what those people don't know. Most people, Left and Right handed, shoot with their left hand. George Zimmerman had a permit to carry his weapon concealed. The most common way to carry your firearm concealed is an inside waistband holster. George had an inside waistband holster. It appears to the untrained that it is a left handed holster and that if the weapon were on his right side he would have to cross draw. Not at all. George's firearm was tucked neatly into his pants on the right side of his body where he drew his firearm with his right hand as trained to do in his CC course. 

Below is a video that explains the different types of concealed carry holsters. Pay attention to the holster at 9:03=10:10 to understand how Zimmerman used his firearm in conjunction with his holster. Hopefully, Discussion of this now will spur the media from trying to latch on to this theory.

Video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wufWvH4E_A0&feature=related]Concealed Carry Holster Reviews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> News reports are coming in that Serino may have been pressured into making an arrest by the Sanford PD.



It is in a letter from the FBI where he names names of people who pressured him to bring unwarranted charges.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I was just curious.  In the interrogation video Z is left handed but he wore his holster on the right side.
> 
> Would Wyatt Earp do that?



Screw Wyatt Earp...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Nothing established that Trayvon felt threatened.   He never indicated any fear that the creepy ass cracker was threatening him.   Over and over again, the 911 dispatcher's voice is heard telling Zimmerman "we don't need for you to do that" and never was Zimmerman told not to follow Martin.   We know that he did stop following Martin, but only because he lost him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2013)

There are two trials here.  There's the real one that the jury is listening to and there is the made up one that the left is fabricating.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  This comedy break brought to you by sallow.
I find it hard to believe that any one person could come up with so much stupid shit.
  Mom coming down to the basement and giving you tips?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > News reports are coming in that Serino may have been pressured into making an arrest by the Sanford PD.
> ...



Would you happen to know where to find it?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I only have two questions left on this case, and they both revolve around media coverage:
> ...



That's what they are doing as we speak in a "special" on the N word and the crucifixion of Paula Deen.  Race pimps they are.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hey M...I like you...if you are ever in the area...drinks are on me...the first couple of rounds anyway...
> 
> I dont believe that the holster or gun was visible.
> 
> ...




Yeah,  I grow on ya...like a fungus...

You're ok in my book,  25...appreciate the offer.

I don't think reaching for ones pocket is a threatening gesture.

99 times out of 100,  it's going to be a phone.

You can't assault people for reaching for a phone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The former lead detective testified that he was basically forced out by politically correct political pressure.  This is sure to make an impression on the jury.



What?

Politics has something to do with this trial?

Stop the NBC / ABC editing press!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hey M...I like you...if you are ever in the area...drinks are on me...the first couple of rounds anyway...
> ...



Gotcha...fair enough.  But (I hate buts...lol) if he doesnt know he was reaching for a gun, then he doesnt know he is reaching for a phone either.  However, we do know that a gun was there and a phone wasnt.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Right.
> 
> It makes more sense that Martin ran home..then went back, Skittles and drink in hand to confront Zimmerman..



They were in the pockets of his hoody, not in his hands.



Sallow said:


> or lay in wait with the same "weapons of death" to jump the guy following him.
> 
> Because when you fight someone? You want to make sure you have snacks, just in case.



Or was afraid and was hiding in the bushes to avoid Zimmerman.  That works for your scenario as well... But that means he lied to Dee Dee or that Dee Dee lied or did not understand TM.  and it still does not eliminate the possibility that TM got angry while hiding... which emboldened him and he jumped out the bushes confronted GZ and yelled at GZ "why are you following me?"  Which conforms to Dee Dees testimony. 




Sallow said:


> It's totally inconceivable to you folks that Zimmerman was searching for..and surprised Martin..who never hid in the bushes..or never made it home.
> 
> Got it.



Considering that GZ knew the police were on their way and that he was supposed to meet with them shortly, yeah your scenario makes no sense.   You have TM wandering around for 2:30 seconds trying to locate where he was staying and you think that is plausable?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Oh no!  Do my toes look bad?

This testimony is coming back around when the Actual Defense presents it's case not the Prosecution's Defense.

Remember what 'Tude DD said on the stand.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Your opinion is dead to me.  Your heavy bias clouds your judgment.  

Your BiaS is so thick, I can smell your Depends!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


That's what you want to see. It's not what the first police officer on scene, the first civilian witness and the paramedic that examined him saw. All 3 said his nose was bleeding.

This is not an audience participation game where the audience gets to decide the outcome... Well at least not you, OK? The jury is actually listening to the evidence and testimony presented and hopefully they came into this without a preconceived outcome in mind.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



if he,  TM, was on the bottom why didn't they fall out?

 on top, they are in the pocket and hanging down......


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I was just curious.  In the interrogation video Z is left handed but he wore his holster on the right side.
> ...



Batman would try to get his utility belt back from that female detective that stole it.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> So why does Trayvon  have his snacks in his pockets?



So he can have his hands free.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone give a prize to [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]

Speaking of 45's.
 [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] now that JoJo is over, perhaps you should get a more manly name.  That's like having BBGun for your name.

ummm @ 357 - ??

You know I'm just fucking with you xo


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Law of Self Defense ? Zimmerman Trial: Evidentiary Flashback: Investigator Serino Tells FBI He Was Pressured to Bring Charges


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Is anyone else experiencing deja vu?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > So why does Trayvon  have his snacks in his pockets?
> ...



Free to do what?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] LOL...I know...I guess I'm kind of stuck with it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

This is very damning for the prosecution, and for the Sanford PD. It looks like to me there was some collusion going on. I will demostrate:

"Serino is concerned that many of the leaks in this case are coming from within the Sanford Police Department. He lists Sgt AUTOR BARNS, REBECCA VILLANOVE (phonetic), and TREKELL PERKINS as all pressuring him to file charges against ZIMMERMAN after the incident. Serino did not believe he had enough evidence at the time to file charges. Serino also stated the Barns is friendly with TRACY MARTIN and Barns asked Serino for Martin's phone number but ended up getting the phone number from another source. Serino believed that after his conversation with Tracy Martin regarding the death of his son, Tracy Martin left the police station understanding why charges against ZIMMERMAN had not been filed. Serino was not sure why or when Tracy Martin changed his views and Martin now believes the shooting was racially motivated."

-Page 2 of FBI Transcript


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Is anyone else experiencing deja vu?



Little bit.

It gets like a merry go round sometimes and I have to go sarcastic or get off the ride before I puke.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I appreciate it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No, mine do!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Is anyone else experiencing deja vu?



And whiplash...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] LOL...I know...I guess I'm kind of stuck with it.



Casualty of Jodi's trial like "anal sex" auto correct for "and" on my phone.

It happens.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION] LOL...I know...I guess I'm kind of stuck with it.
> ...



Lol...I'm just gonna leave that one alone...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Let's explore this logically.

If Martin doesn't know the gun is there...and he never sees it...it's like it really isn't there.

So,  let's make it disappear.

Zimmerman has no gun.

He reaches for his cell phone and Martin attacks him.

Was he negligent?

No.

Did Martin assault Zimmerman?

Yes.

Who is in the wrong?

Martin,  he is the first to engage in an illegal act.

Gun there/gun not there...if Martin never saw it...for all intents and purposes it wasn't there.

And Martin would have never seen it had he not attacked Zimmerman.

That's the way I see it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Meanwhile you fabricate that Zimmerman reached for his weapon( or was that his phone) before the fight ever started. I say fabricated because NO ONE has said that happened. Not Zimmerman and not a single witness. Then after creating from whole cloth an event that never happened you go on to explain how this justified Martin attacking Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Stay out of the individual scuffles...its good advice.  GZ said he reached and that he was punched immediately after...he says phone...but no phone there...gun was though...open your mind and dont take all of his words so literally...thats too easy.  It was to his benefit to say he was reaching for a phone and not a gun at that moment...and he knew that as soon as it happened.

I gave you the police tape...did you watch it?  Youre a marine and you buy that?...what do you do in war when the enemy goes reaching that way...do you wait to see if hes gonna pull out a phone?  Or maybe hes reaching for a Tootsie pop, so you can be friends....lol.

Think a little deeper...youre a marine...as is my brother and he aint buying the "phone" reach either...and hes a Z supporter.  Im neither as of yet...but I have made cases for each side based on drawing my own conclusions...not taking everything Mr Z says literally in every circumstance.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Remember when all you Zimmerman supporters were SWEARING on the stand-your-ground law?
> 
> Turns out that the defense determined that that shat wouldn't fly, so they went another route.
> 
> ...



One doesnt need to use stand your ground when normal self defense defense works.

Have you been listening to the witnesses? All of them who were actually there have said they saw Trayvon on top being the aggressor. 

Do you understand the law at all?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...




We'll fix em gurl!

youz needs tah be havin some court nails.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> "HE'S TOAST!!!" You said. How did you come to that conclusion? Your opinion of Zimmerman? Because you hold inherent biases due to yourself being black? What is it?


My bad if I had to specify that that's my opinion based on the facts. 

I'll concede that one though...I can see how that can be seen as me stating it as fact, but it's just my opinion based on the facts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Well at least you finally admit you are basing your view on your imagination.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

How long before Angela Corey is on trial for the first degree murder of Bernie de la Rosa's career?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> please, provide MY QUOTES where I have been "building the case"
> 
> If you won't, you will be caught lying and called liar by me ever since. Or you can apologize ( highly unlikely)
> 
> Though I simply think you are too dumb to understand that this case is a case in a criminal justice system, not in a media circus... if you can grasp the difference...


I don't the ink I meant you're personal quotes, I meant folks who are GZ supporters in general.

I'll be more specific going forward.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Good points. Also had Zimmerman not been trolling Martin, nothing would have happened. Z. should have listened to the police and stopped "the hunt" but just because he didn't doesn't make him a cold-blooded murderer. A fight ensued and someone died. Happens all the time in Chicago, and Detroit and Oakland and bars....


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It doesn't matter.  Have you not figured this out yet?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

I just asked a marine on the other Z thread what he would do in war if the enemy went reaching upon confrontation...I asked him if he would wait for the person to pull out a phone?

Valid question I think.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


I keep hearing that the phone wasn't "there" Where was his phone?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > "HE'S TOAST!!!" You said. How did you come to that conclusion? Your opinion of Zimmerman? Because you hold inherent biases due to yourself being black? What is it?
> ...



Haha, nice try Marc. Did it take you over an hour and a half to come up with that response? Your facts are far from the facts the rest of us have seen being laid out. You continue to derive your facts based on your opinion. Selective memory application as it were. 

BUSTED.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

FYI on the "height" issue.  Puleze this fight was on the ground, height is not an advantage in a wrestling match.  Ever see a supper tall wrestler? If GZ was not defending himself it was probably because he was cowering and emotionally incapable of defending himself.  Another nail in the coffin for involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Trayvon knew the stranger was following him, he described him as creepy, he discussed running away from him with his friend on the phone. Those three facts combined would be seen as a plausible and reasonable threat from Trayvon's perspective.

Let's see how the jury sees it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > please, provide MY QUOTES where I have been "building the case"
> ...



You just need to be more quiet going forward.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I thought it was in his left hand.. didn't he have to pick it up after the fight? Stuff is all running together now


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


What does "by his home?" mean? "By his home" could mean the entire community as far as you know. It's already been established that the average white person doesn't understand her vernacular nor her culture. So you're not really saying much there.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

His facts are based on his hatred of "whites". I got news for you MarcAtl, Zimmerman is a *HISPANIC! *


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


Hahahaha!!! That was funny.

And I do like a good joke. You get a thank you from me.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



According to GZ it wasnt where he was reaching.  Lets say it was his phone as he says and he couldnt find it...imagine how that looks reaching for something that isnt there...looks worse to the one standing across from you...like what is he frantically reaching for, but cant find?

Of course during the struggle a thought may have went thru Trayvons mind of "oh, thats what you were reaching for"!

We dont know what Trayvon was thinking...hes dead...but from GZs own words we can establish some assumption.  

Like for example...GZ says he wasnt following, he was looking for an apt number...that may be true...but to the followee, you appear to still be following him...lol.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Feel free to explain your point.

If Martin never saw the gun,  and didn't know or suspect it was there...then from his point of view it wasn't there.

Nothing imaginary about that...it's a variation of Schrodinger Cat. 

Look it up,  you'll learn something.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Someone give a prize to [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]
> 
> Speaking of 45's.
> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] now that JoJo is over, perhaps you should get a more manly name.  That's like having BBGun for your name.
> ...



How about "Foaty foe"?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> FYI on the "height" issue.  Puleze this fight was on the ground, height is not an advantage in a wrestling match.  Ever see a supper tall wrestler? If GZ was not defending himself it was probably because he was cowering and emotionally incapable of defending himself.  Another nail in the coffin for involuntary manslaughter.



And another nail in the coffin for M2.  I guess we're left with acquittal. 

Is that Ebonics?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when all you Zimmerman supporters were SWEARING on the stand-your-ground law?
> ...


Have some sense about you Avatar. You don't get to be the VICTIM AFTER you've PROVOKED and INSTIGATED a fight. 

Just like how RWers are acting as if the world began on Jan 1, 2009 and blaming Obama for everything since then, the RWers are acting as if everything began AFTER the fight started.

It just doesn't work that way Avatar. Get a clue.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Someone give a prize to [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]
> ...



Hay, that was part of Trayvon's sail foam numba...

foe fi foe - foaty foe fiddy fi


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You are a funny fellow...I didn't realize how funny you were.

Hehehe...you're good for a chuckle or two or three.

I like that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I have figured out that both sides have such a heavy bias that neither one can see thru the trees and use their own common sense.  Yeah, I figured that out.

Its either looking at the situation solely from GZs eyes or Solely from Trayvons eyes.  Thats no fun to me...I like to look at all of it and let the chips fall where they may.

Right now the defense is winning...the prosecution is horrid.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



There is no evidence that zimmerman provoked and instigated a fight and the eye witness testimony has established he was being attacked.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



as i said before, you're entitled to your opinions, but stop passing them off as facts.  

FACT:  under FL law you can be a victim after you've provoked and instigated a fight


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



why do you leave out his full statement?  creepy....what?  finish the statement and i will respond to the rest of your post.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


There's also evidence that Zimmerman FOLLOWED Trayvon for no reason other than in his demented mind. AFTER being told that he didn't have to do that.

So it's six of one, and half-a-dozen of the other.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Well now damn!  I gotta go cook a late dinner...grilling chops tonight...youre all invited!

What a fun day.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Gone most of the day.  Only caught the very last of Serina's testimony before recess.  Man!  I see the prosecution is still defending this case.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



There is now testimony under oath in court that the lead investigator and first interrogator saying that they felt like GZ acted in self-defense. That kinda sounds like reasonable doubt. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well now damn!  I gotta go cook a late dinner...grilling chops tonight...youre all invited!
> 
> What a fun day.




Good day.

Appreciate the invite,  but I've got left overs from last nights smoke session to finish...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You are correct.  I am biased.  I am biased toward the laws of the state and federal governments.  And so far I have not seen one shred of evidence that Zimmerman did not act in self defense.  You can make up all the shit you want on here.  You don't know the law and you hate Hispanics because they are smart, they out think, and out work you.  There are a lot like you.  You are nothing new to the forums.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



He has fabricated pages and pages of pure unadulterated bullshit.  He is the one with the bias, and he will NOT be able to accept a not guilty verdict.  It will make his head explode.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



YOU are the one who is biased.  I know the law.  I'm on the side of the law.  You do not know the law.  You have sat on here for days and days making shit up out of the air.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Sunshine is right.  We are biased toward the law.  The law is clear in this case.  We have stated it many times and for some reason you think it is irrelevant.  It is not irrelevant.  It is crucial.
So unless the prosecution can show that Zimmerman was not in fear of his life when he shot he will be acquitted.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What does reasonable doubt have to do with anything here?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a smoking gun fact to completely dispel GZs "phone" reaching explanation.

Hint:  It is entirely in his own words and has not been mentioned to date!

Surprised many of you havnt found it...

I will tell you it....right after these messages...DONT TOUCH THAT CLICKER!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



>>> If Martin doesn't know the gun is there...and he never sees it...it's like it really isn't there.

Requires imagination.  Have you never fought and/or wrestled before?  To imagine the guy wrestling with you has no idea you are packing moments after the start of the fight.. is a fantasy.  You think you can't feel a massive gun and holster on a guy you are fighting with?  What do you think he thought was there?

>>> So,  let's make it disappear.

Requires imagination. Why not imagine Z pulled it right away and was holding it with one hand on TM the whole time?  Let's make it appear...

>>> Zimmerman has no gun.

Requires imagination and a fantasy world. He not only had a gun it was registered to him and he used it to kill the kid. Then he swore to it in testimony that was played today.

>>> He reaches for his cell phone and Martin attacks him.

Requires imagination.  The gun was in the location where GZ says he reached just before the fight.  

>>> Did Martin assault Zimmerman? Yes.

Requires imagination.  Just as likely Zimmerman assaulted Martin.

>>> Who is in the wrong? Martin,  he is the first to engage in an illegal act.

Requires imagination.  Just as likely Zimmerman was first to engage in an illegal act.  

>>> Gun there/gun not there...if Martin never saw it...for all intents and purposes it wasn't there. And Martin would have never seen it had he not attacked Zimmerman.

If if if if .. then insert your view based on GZ's view... then some more imagination about Zimmerman's intentions that you appear to believe you can channel. 

>>> That's the way I see it.

Ok this is where you admitted you are not using facts you are telling it like you "see it."


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Not so. Persuit is not allowed under stand your ground. The way you state it, Marten was standing his ground.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Which witness claimed the Zimmerman was attacking Trayvon? See what I mean folks? You haven't got a clue.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You think this is funny? You've tried and convicted a man based on your opinions. How dare you think this is a joke? How dare you insert your prevaricated and biased opinions into objective discussions? You are sickening.

>:|


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sorry. Has this been established:

Give if applicable.  § 782.02, Fla. Stat.

The use of deadly force is justifiable only if the defendant reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to [himself] [herself] while resisting:

1. another&#8217;s attempt to murder [him] [her], or

2. any attempt to commit (applicable felony) upon [him] [her], or

3. any attempt to commit (applicable felony) upon or in any dwelling, residence, or vehicle occupied by [him] [her].

Insert and define applicable felony that defendant alleges victim attempted to commit.

Give if applicable.  §§ 776.012, 776.031, Fla. Stat.

 A person is justified in using deadly force if [he] [she] reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent

1. imminent death or great bodily harm to [himself] [herself] or another, or

2. the imminent commission of (applicable forcible felony) against [himself] [herself] or another.

Insert and define applicable forcible felony that defendant alleges victim was about to commit. Forcible felonies are listed in § 776.08, Fla. Stat.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I told you...youre opinion is dead to me.  All of your supposed experience?  You should be flat out ashamed of yourself.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I get that...and I have made cases for it.  You love the word irrellevant...only what has come from Mr Zs mouth is relevant to you.  Youre not a deep thinker....you just argue your bias every day...even I could do that....boooooooriiiiiiiing!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Repeat:  Stand your ground is NOT at issue in this trial.  The defense is based on self defense.  Not stand your ground.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> >>> Did Martin assault Zimmerman? Yes.
> 
> Requires imagination.  Just as likely Zimmerman assaulted Martin.
> 
> ...



If it was "just as likely" that GZ assualted TM as TM assualting GZ and if it is just as likely that Martin acted illegally and was in the wrong as it is for GZ to have acted illegally and be in the wrong then..........

The prosecution loses as they must establish their case beyond a reasonable doubt and that includes disproving self defense beyond a rerasonable doubt.   Can you do so?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



For what?  Knowing the law?  You should try it sometime.  Bottom line is that you have been making shit up from the day you started posting here.  You are NOT credible.  Not in the slightest.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I'm sorry. Has this been established:
> 
> Give if applicable.  § 782.02, Fla. Stat.
> 
> ...



1.  Martin says, "you're going to die tonight, motherfucker," reaches for gun.

2.  Assault and battery on Zimmerman by Martin

3. Not applicable.

------------------------

1. See number 2.

2. See 1 and 2.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > >>> Did Martin assault Zimmerman? Yes.
> ...



They never listen to themselves evidenced by your quote.  No reason they should listen to you or me!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



especially if he shoots a suspicious hoodie. thank god for the right to bear arms and kill heathen bastards who look suspicious.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



And what are you basing yours on? Logically, Martin never saw the gun. BANG! He assaulted Mr. Zimmerman. BANG! The first punch breaks Zimmerman's nose and knocks him down. BANG! Martin jumps on top and starts beating Zimmerman senseless. BANG! Zimmerman pleads for help. *BANG!* Martin is dead.

Not based on imagination, or at least not on wild speculation, but based on Zimmerman's account which has been given credibility by the recording of the call to dispatch, an autopsy report, the testimony of the only witness to see what happened immediately before the gun shot and the testimony of the Physician's Assistant and paramedics that examined Zimmerman's injuries.
It's safe to assume that at least until the point where the 2 men met face to face, George Zimmerman's account was pretty much spot on, yet for some reason, you assume at that point, Zimmerman started lying. WHY?

You must offer more than a motive to depict the events in a light favorable to himself. You can't put a man in jail for life because you expect a man with a gun to lie.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Damn I read this wrong at first.

You are right.  When "certain" people wear hoodies, they are SUSPICIOUS. Others, not so much.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gone most of the day.  Only caught the very last of Serina's testimony before recess.  Man!  I see the prosecution is still defending this case.



me too sounds like serino flipped to defense

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

*The last O&#8217;Mara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the State&#8217;s theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewed&#8211;applying increasing from each interview to the next&#8211;O&#8217;Mara asked him:

&#8220;Do YOU think George Zimmerman was telling you the truth?&#8221;

Serino succinct answer: &#8220;Yes.&#8221;*

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gone most of the day.  Only caught the very last of Serina's testimony before recess.  Man!  I see the prosecution is still defending this case.
> ...



So far, the only prosecution witness that hasn't flipped to defense was the T-Mobile guy giving call durations.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I just asked a marine on the other Z thread what he would do in war if the enemy went reaching upon confrontation...I asked him if he would wait for the person to pull out a phone?
> 
> Valid question I think.



Except that this wasn't a confrontation between 2 soldiers. In war, you would be stupid to assume your enemy is NOT planning your death. Martin could not logically make the assumption that Zimmerman was even the "enemy" unless he was planning on beating down a white guy that annoyed him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Y'all, take a look at 25's list of posts.  He has posted non stop 24/7 for 3 days and maybe longer.  I was just tired of looking at his list of posts.  Is he some kind of bot?  Getting paid to post?  Is he the new incarnation of *she who shall not be named?*  We all know she got paid to post.  How does 1 person post for 3 days (maybe more) straight without taking time out to eat and sleep?  Manic high? Meth?  Any ideas?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



All I know is he had it within seconds of the shot. He called 911.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> as i said before, you're entitled to your opinions, but stop passing them off as facts.
> 
> FACT:  under FL law you can be a victim after you've provoked and instigated a fight


So according to Yurt, in the great state of Florida, you get to walk around with a concealed weapon, follow innocent people around, confront them, provoke them and get into fights with them, then get to kill them too.

WoW!!!

If that's the case, then it's really FloriDUH!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I just asked a marine on the other Z thread what he would do in war if the enemy went reaching upon confrontation...I asked him if he would wait for the person to pull out a phone?
> ...



or had some other evil intent


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *The last OMara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the States theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewedapplying increasing from each interview to the nextOMara asked him:
> 
> Do YOU think George Zimmerman was telling you the truth?
> 
> ...



enters
stop
the
stop
voice
stop
of
stop
reason
send


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...

He implied that a witness that sticks too much to their story may be lying.

He said that he didn't think that Zimmerman's injuries were as serious as he indicated them to be.

WoW!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Why would he feel threatened by someone who couldn't find what he was looking for? I think I'd laugh and walk away and let the guy continue to flail away at himself.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *The last OMara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the States theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewedapplying increasing from each interview to the nextOMara asked him:
> 
> Do YOU think George Zimmerman was telling you the truth?
> 
> ...



He also clarified that a life threatening injury is not required for reasonable fear and beyond that, one doesn't even have to be touched by the other party to have reasonable fear.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> There is now testimony under oath in court that the lead investigator and first interrogator saying that they felt like GZ acted in self-defense. That kinda sounds like reasonable doubt. Wouldn't you agree?


If you're referring to the seedy copper Chris Zerino, he also said that he didn't think that Zimmerman's injuries were as bad as he was making them out to be.

You gotta take the good with the bad bro.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > as i said before, you're entitled to your opinions, but stop passing them off as facts.
> ...



never said what you claim

when you want an honest discussion, get back to me


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *The last OMara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the States theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewedapplying increasing from each interview to the nextOMara asked him:
> ...



court is in recess 

but from what i hear 

he is back on the stand under cross 

to conduct more damage on the states case


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



OH lord...ernie...work with me here!!!  Thats the point....he didnt allow him to find whatever it was he was looking for...remember this happening very quickly.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


OK, but how else could it be if not that in the case of, gunman Zimmerman vs. unarmed Trayvon?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...
> 
> He implied that a witness that sticks too much to their story may be lying.
> 
> ...



Few things. There doesn't have to be any injuries for there to be a legal claim of self defense. Walking or running or even following are not felonies in Florida, so unless you have evidence that GZ threw the first punch, TM can not be legally justified in defending himself. To the point that the aggressor can still claim self defense 2a or 2b:

Florida Statutes (Fla. Stat.)

Title XLVI.  Crimes.

Chapter 776: JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE

776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.&#8212;

The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:

(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or

(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:

(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or

(b)&#8195;In good faith, the person withdraws from physical contact with the assailant and indicates clearly to the assailant that he or she desires to withdraw and terminate the use of force, but the assailant continues or resumes the use of force.

Got to take the good with the bad bro.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Mark isn't near done with him yet, he broke because he hasn't begun yet and needed to start it up again

Also got him to say self defense on the stand

send


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



In Florida nobody knows who has a gun - a concealed carry permit and a gun are easy to get.
So Z could not have known that T was not also carrying a gun.

You simply assume ANYBODY can have a gun in Florida and do not get in a stupid fight for nothing.
If you are reasonable


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Geezus.
Stand your ground is a non issue here. Zimmerman raised an issue of self defense.  TGhat is what is litigated.  What happened before the shooting is largely irrelevant.  The burden on the prosecutor to overcome the claim is clear.  And they are failing miserably.  They succeed only with ignorant people who do not understand what the law regarding self defense is.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

On Dr. Drew...that woman with the footstool on her haid is RACIST. She must be related to Sharpton and Jackson.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Dey beez habin 10 digit di-ying in da Miami. You gotz ta bang in da aa-ya code, tree oh fi.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Y'all, take a look at 25's list of posts.  He has posted non stop 24/7 for 3 days and maybe longer.  I was just tired of looking at his list of posts.  Is he some kind of bot?  Getting paid to post?  Is he the new incarnation of *she who shall not be named?*  We all know she got paid to post.  How does 1 person post for 3 days (maybe more) straight without taking time out to eat and sleep?  Manic high? Meth?  Any ideas?



While youre at it...pull Sunshines...particularly the one where she responds to one of my posts accusing me of playing on both sides.

I have made cases for both and she knows it.  I know why she went into nursing...she would have been a terrible attorney.

Yeah...Now she says I hate Mexicans...because I give some things that Mr Z may have done wrong that night...what a whacko...and shes starting to creep me out..

How bout another neg rep, you child.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

I gotta change the channel. Buncha hollerin' yappin' cluckin' racists.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



perfect 
stop

will omara bring up
stop

that serino was pressured 
stop

from "higher ups" to bring charges 
send


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well now damn!  I gotta go cook a late dinner...grilling chops tonight...youre all invited!
> 
> What a fun day.



Do you ever stop to sleep?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Vox said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Vox are you really trying to suggest that a REASONABLE person in the state of Florida assumes that anybody and/or everybody is carrying a gun?

REALLY?!?!?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Politics card played

stop

then the break

stop

HA-HA!

send


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

"You are going to die tonight MFer!!!"

That's a line straight out of a cheesy B-movie.

That's the claptrap that Zimmerman is pushing and the radical RWers are lapping up as gospel truth.

LOL!!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Will he?

Why? Why not?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

Scharazade Ali. That is her name. Before i changed the channel, the question was asked if riots would erupt due to the verdict..if the verdict is not quilty. Mz Footstool On Her Head rolled her eyes, did the snake head dance and then said the rodney king riots were tempter tantrums but whitey calls them riots. (She didn't exactly say whitey, but it was damn close).

Everyone else on the panel..including blacks....were aghast at her attitude. SHE is what is wrong with the race problem.She and alll that think just as she does. She WANTS blacks to have a "temper tantrum". She showed that plain and simple.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...
> 
> He implied that a witness that sticks too much to their story may be lying.
> 
> ...


Two things:

1
Spell the man's name correctly.

2
Don't misrepresent what he said.  His statement was that a suspect that repeats his story word for word, sentence for sentence exactly the same way on multiple occasions is probably lying.  The defense lawyer was pointing out the fact the Zimmerman had not done that.  There are insignificant variances in Zimmerman's repeating what happened.  He did not "memorize" a canned statement.  Close to the end or Serino's testimony today, he said that he thought Zimmerman was telling the truth.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcAtl,

Why are you racist against whites? Please let your bigotry rest for a moment to consider the evidence.


----------



## Vox (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Of course. What is so strange with that?

p.s. are you from Chicago, New York or California ?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2013)

?
I thought I heard on the news that he did just that. Today maybe?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Scharazade Ali. That is her name. Before i changed the channel, the question was asked if riots would erupt due to the verdict..if the verdict is not quilty. Mz Footstool On Her Head rolled her eyes, did the snake head dance and then said the rodney king riots were tempter tantrums but whitey calls them riots. (She didn't exactly say whitey, but it was damn close).
> 
> Everyone else on the panel..including blacks....were aghast at her attitude. SHE is what is wrong with the race problem.She and alll that think just as she does. She WANTS blacks to have a "temper tantrum". She showed that plain and simple.



The media is riot jonesing.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 1, 2013)

You could possibly be the funniest....most intelligent chick with red toe-nails that I've ever met!
Cheers Chica!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> ?
> I thought I heard on the news that he did just that. Today maybe?


You heard tape from when he was initially in custody.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...
> ...



Marc please respond.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

He would be stupid if he does. However, I would love to hear what he has to say and HOW he says it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *The last OMara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the States theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewedapplying increasing from each interview to the nextOMara asked him:
> ...



I'm thinking Bernie should take down the big top and steal away covered by darkness.

I'm thinking there's a plea bargain going on in the background. So far, the prosecution has offered the Miami Dolphins, but Zim's lawyers are demanding 20 years for Corey.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> You could possibly be the funniest....most intelligent chick with red toe-nails that I've ever met!
> Cheers Chica!



I get that all the time.

LOL

Fn cheers babycakes!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

asaratis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...
> ...


How is what you stated in 2, any different than what I stated?

Here's what I stated...

He implied that a witness that sticks too much to their story *may *be lying.

Please don't try to read into what I'm saying, just take it as face value. I'm saying the same thing.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



there are a few scenarios and you are hearing about them from the prosecution's witnesses.  zimmerman started it, martin got the best of him and in the heat of the fight he went too far and zimmerman reasonably feared for his life.....zimmerman didn't start it....etc


----------



## rdean (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Will he?
> 
> Why? Why not?



He won't.  He's been caught in more lies than a Republican congressman.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Look...this case is falling apart because there is no case.

Mistakes were made, blah blah blah.  Hate to say it that way.  Honest to goodness, this is not a crime.  Neither GZ or TM went out that night with bodily harm on their minds but a death happened.  Martin was a testosterone-pumped wanna be thug who didn't go home when he had the chance.  He scuffled with Zimmerman who had a gun.  It ended with Martin dead and Zimmerman on the hot seat.  This is tragic however you look at it.  It was a crossing of paths that ended horribly.  It was not a case of murder or even of negligent homicide, it was a clear case of self defense.  Flapping of gums is useless.  It will never be more than it is.  How much more evidence does the public and we here on this forum need to see and hear???  Let's call it what it is.  Be done with it and mourn both the poor decisions of TM, and of the attorney's office that chose to prosecute this unwinnable case.  GZ and his family are also traumatized, as well as the Martin family.  Let it rest.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Scharazade Ali. That is her name. Before i changed the channel, the question was asked if riots would erupt due to the verdict..if the verdict is not quilty. Mz Footstool On Her Head rolled her eyes, did the snake head dance and then said the rodney king riots were tempter tantrums but whitey calls them riots. (She didn't exactly say whitey, but it was damn close).
> ...



Even one of the black gals said in response to Ali "MORE blacks have been killed BY OTHER BLACKS than any lynching that ever took place pre civil war and after the civil war" when Ali Footstool said this case was about race and Whitey just wants to lunch another young black boy.

This woman is insane.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


OK.

1. Most of the applicable witnesses don't believe that Zimmerman's injuries were as bad as he CLAIMED they were...so, no imminent danger.

2. Where's the evidence that Trayvon threw the first punch?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

Whoops!

 CNN broadcasts George Zimmerman&#8217;s Social Security number

?Future lawsuit?: CNN broadcasts George Zimmerman?s Social Security number | Twitchy


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think a defendant should always take the stand, it is the only way to produce a fair trial...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> MarcAtl,
> 
> Why are you racist against whites? Please let your bigotry rest for a moment to consider the evidence.


I can't hear you, as you're not addressing the facts of the case.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

Tell that to Mz Footstool head, SantaFe. She is determined to urge blacks to "have a tantrum". Which usually means they will destroy their own neighborhoods and each other. What a bunch of doofuses.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Let's stop right there...

That being the case, wasn't Trayvon defending himself in fear of HIS life? Which ultimately got taken as we all know. So it turns out he had the right fear and was justified in fighting to the death.

Do you agree?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

&#8216;Future lawsuit&#8217;: CNN broadcasts George Zimmerman&#8217;s Social Security number

?Future lawsuit?: CNN broadcasts George Zimmerman?s Social Security number | Twitchy


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



1. How many times should someone slam your head down or punch you before you feel in danger? What injuries are suitable for you to feel that you have the right to respond with force? Taken another way, how many times would someone have to shoot you before you feel danger for your life? The law doesn't put a requirement on injuries for the use of lethal force.

2. GZ's account is taken at face value, so it must be discredited. It's that whole thing about being innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> CNN broadcasts George Zimmermans Social Security number
> 
> ?Future lawsuit?: CNN broadcasts George Zimmerman?s Social Security number | Twitchy



Oh. It's ok. Really it is. He isn't black so no biggie.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

My quotey thing is broken on my phone [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] the local news has been playing riots from last year becsuse there's been like 1 picketer (is that a word?) at the court.  Paaaathetic.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So, what do you suggest that they are?  There is no "brown" race and not all Hispanics are brown!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

It's like a frenzy of sharks smelling blood. They are SOOOO eager to dish shit out, they are now making big mistakes. Hope zimmerman sues the fuck out of them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Walking, running and following is not a felony, so no he was not within the law to use force on GZ.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

New Tweet out with Z's wrong address again right now too.  Can you say Agenda Witch Hunt?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Tell that to Mz Footstool head, SantaFe. She is determined to urge blacks to "have a tantrum". Which usually means they will destroy their own neighborhoods and each other. What a bunch of doofuses.



When did she say this?  I missed it.  Did I miss her presser????


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Is anyone else experiencing deja vu?



Uh huh! Look at my signature. That's why I haven't said much the past few days. LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My quotey thing is broken on my phone [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] the local news has been playing riots from last year because there's been like 1 picketer (is that a word?) at the court.  Paaaathetic.





sweet


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Not in evidence and not in evidence.
0 for 2.
Where is the evidence ZIMMERMAN threw the first punch?
Zimmerman DOES NOT HAVE TO PROVE Martin threw the first punch.
Something about the presumption of innocence and the state having to prove EACH AND EVERY element of their indictment.
Which they have not done.
Sorry you were also conned with the "he chased him down and murdered him" which you now admit was false as there was a struggle per eye witness Good with Martin on top, doctored 911 tapes fraudulently played on media which you believed where 3 media employees were fired because of it and a 911 dispatcher testifying "we do not give order or commands" which disputes the "Zimmerman was warned not to proceed following Martin" lie.
Add in the bogus 6th grade photo of Martin and what has been exposed is the media circus full of lies and innuendo.
Amazing Zimmerman IS getting a fair trial. 
This one is a no brainer Marc. Everyone including CNN is calling it like it is.
The death of Trayvon Martin is a tragedy. I see no proof Zimmerman murdered him with intent to kill from the start WHICH IS THE BURDEN OF PROOF in a murder case.
There was no intent to kill Marc, YOU know it so go ahead and join me and call this like IT IS: a manslaughter case, if that.
He walks on murder Marc and you know it so why the continued cover-up?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Look at the conservatives, not knowing what is racist and what is progressive.  You are in a nightmare.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to Mz Footstool head, SantaFe. She is determined to urge blacks to "have a tantrum". Which usually means they will destroy their own neighborhoods and each other. What a bunch of doofuses.
> ...



Dr Drew show. I got so pissed, I changed the channel but then switched back...and Mz Footstool head is not there. They replaced her. Gosh. I wonder why.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



you ask me about scenarios....which are hypos....and you whine like a bitch when i give you one or two....and then you claim your hypo is fact.

pound sand


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Then he committed an unprovoked assault. Simple as that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all, take a look at 25's list of posts.  He has posted non stop 24/7 for 3 days and maybe longer.  I was just tired of looking at his list of posts.  Is he some kind of bot?  Getting paid to post?  Is he the new incarnation of *she who shall not be named?*  We all know she got paid to post.  How does 1 person post for 3 days (maybe more) straight without taking time out to eat and sleep?  Manic high? Meth?  Any ideas?
> ...



You're negged because you refuse to consider the law, despite being instructed in it many times over.  Instead you focus on irrelevant details like whether Zimmerman should have gotten out of his car.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Could be BUT Martin is not on trial and the defense does not have to dispute that.
But playing into what you claim if that is true then BOTH had that right and one won out.
Not a murder case as your scenario is mutual self defense.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm late to the party.  I envisioned Ms Footstool as Rachel/DD/Diamond, which is why I asked about her having a presser.  Who then?  All I know is...it's obvious if the natives are restless then they see the writing on the wall that this case is going nowhere.  

i am not a racist.  I am a businesswoman who interacts with people of all races and ethnicities.  I hate needing to provide this disclaimer.  It's degrading in itself, but the BS PC community expects it so I'll comply.  

I haven't heard what happened or that someone was calling for "unrest" if the verdict doesn't comport with the guilty verdict blacks seem to want in this case.  When did this happen and who predicted this "tantrum"???


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





> They always get away!


That's what Zimmerman said when he BEGAN his chase.

I guess he made up his mind that today, this one wasn't going to get away.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark is going to be busy for awhile. Smacking the Bernster and then its CNN NBC and ABCs turn.

This thread can keep us entertained for the next year.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...
> 
> He implied that a witness that sticks too much to their story may be lying.
> 
> ...



Either he was telling the truth or a complete pathological liar, one of the two, Serino says.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Would this gentleman's injuries be enough for self defense? He was only punched once. No "ground-and-pound".

Teen convicted in videotaped beating death in West Rogers Park - chicagotribune.com

Again following is not a felony.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Mark is going to be busy for awhile. Smacking the Bernster and then its CNN NBC and ABCs turn.
> 
> This thread can keep us entertained for the next year.



Wait until DeeDee is released, and can talk to the press.

THAT can keep us entertained for the next year.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Look...this case is falling apart because there is no case.
> 
> Mistakes were made, blah blah blah.  Hate to say it that way.  Honest to goodness, this is not a crime.  Neither GZ or TM went out that night with bodily harm on their minds but a death happened.  Martin was a testosterone-pumped wanna be thug who didn't go home when he had the chance.  He scuffled with Zimmerman who had a gun.  It ended with Martin dead and Zimmerman on the hot seat.  This is tragic however you look at it.  It was a crossing of paths that ended horribly.  It was not a case of murder or even of negligent homicide, it was a clear case of self defense.  Flapping of gums is useless.  It will never be more than it is.  How much more evidence does the public and we here on this forum need to see and hear???  Let's call it what it is.  Be done with it and mourn both the poor decisions of TM, and of the attorney's office that chose to prosecute this unwinnable case.  GZ and his family are also traumatized, as well as the Martin family.  Let it rest.




So, in 20 years,  how often have you been wrong about the verdict?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh save your neg rep bs...doesnt bother me...I wouldnt expect you to look at both sides at all.

You know as long as I was in lockstep with rabbi and sunshine...I was getting pos reps galore from both of them...but give the perspective from the other side and possible mistakes of GZ and let the wrath begin.  Sunshine started it by calling me a faggot...then went on a relentless and vulgar pursuit...trolling my posts.

Now I hate mexicans because Im not in lockstep with her opinion...

Please pull the posts from both of us...I am respectful of those opinions that dont agree with me...but I will not be trolled and called names and accused of being racist toward mexicans because I give a different perspective.

BTW...go ahead and neg rep...all it does it gets me 25 pos reps because you did so...so if you want to increase my reps 25 fold then keep it up...lol.

I will not neg rep you...I will just choose not to pos rep you...freaking childish people...havnt been here long, but its better to find the idiots sooner rather than later.

Pull sunshines post...she is disrespectful, vulgar and mean to anyone not in lockstep with her views...shes a 65 yr old bully.  Lonely and bitter.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate mob mentality.  That seems to be what this case is all about.  If not for it, then GZ would not have been charged.  And, if not for it, then the marches and unrest wouldn't have happened.  What now?  There is no case against him.  He was attacked and feared for his life.  He had a gun and used it.  He had no malice or prior intent.  What say any of you about that?

Keep in mind that nothing beyond that really matters.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Maybe they all did get away.
So what, does that prove murder?
Come on Marc, you know better than that.
Is that what you are left with? 
You do know that is not much of an argument Marc. The jury going to convict on murder because George Zimmerman said "those assholes, they always get away"?
You would not convict on that Marc. Get real.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Marc got to be honest man. I believe you allowing emotion to cloud reason. Is GZ completely innocent? I don't know. However, I do know that in accordance with the laws and the evidence presented he is not guilty.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Look...this case is falling apart because there is no case.
> ...



Not often enough to question my gut.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *The last OMara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the States theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewedapplying increasing from each interview to the nextOMara asked him:
> ...



You are assuming that only one person was in fear.  There were two people there who had equal rights. Do  you assume that TM was not in fear?  Why?  TM was committing no crime..

Never mind there is only one person left alive.  He's in fear now.  Nevermind.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmerman's injuries under the law have little to no bearing in this case.
Fearing for his life is the burden of self defense.
And direct evidence NOT CIRCUMSTANTIAL which is all you folks are offering here HAS MARTIN ON TOP OF ZIMMERMAN.
If that is not reasonable doubt ON THE MURDER CHARGE then nothing is.
I would entertain still any and all arguments on manslaughter.
The unbiased, objective open minded responsible citizen that I am.
Very sad the Martin family was conned into believing this was a murder case. 
I feel for them, they did nothing wrong and have to watch this pitiful case the prosecution brought.
And see that their son was involved in the fight which they were led to believe was not the case. They were conned into believing Zimmerman ran Martin down and gunned him down without a fight.
And Crump pockets 400K as a result of that con to date.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

Nope. Tude DD proved that cracka


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He has him tried and convicted because of the color of his skin.

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Look...this case is falling apart because there is no case.
> 
> Mistakes were made, blah blah blah.  Hate to say it that way.  Honest to goodness, this is not a crime.  Neither GZ or TM went out that night with bodily harm on their minds but a death happened.  Martin was a testosterone-pumped wanna be thug who didn't go home when he had the chance.  He scuffled with Zimmerman who had a gun.  It ended with Martin dead and Zimmerman on the hot seat.  This is tragic however you look at it.  It was a crossing of paths that ended horribly.  It was not a case of murder or even of negligent homicide, it was a clear case of self defense.  Flapping of gums is useless.  It will never be more than it is.  How much more evidence does the public and we here on this forum need to see and hear???  Let's call it what it is.  Be done with it and mourn both the poor decisions of TM, and of the attorney's office that chose to prosecute this unwinnable case.  GZ and his family are also traumatized, as well as the Martin family.  Let it rest.


Yeah, let's forget about it.  Nobody's perfect.

Let's go have some milk and cookies.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Look...this case is falling apart because there is no case.
> ...



Keep it up Snooks and I'll have YOU for breakfast.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Mark is going to be busy for awhile. Smacking the Bernster and then its CNN NBC and ABCs turn.
> ...



Just her spitting out her aliases so we can understand would take a few days.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Or not as simple as that and Trayvon prevented scenario #1 from happening .  Im certainly not going to stand there and wait for him to get whatever he is frantically reaching for.  I cant turn tail and run.  So the creep following me in the dark gets clocked...sorry thats the real world.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had already drawn a conclusion about the kid as of the first non emergency call.
> ...


What exactly was suspicious about Martin?  That he was walking in the rain with his hoodie up?



> That the young man who had a history of theft was in fact checking out the neighborhood?


That a person who has a history for hostile behavior was in fact following someone he "imagined"  didn't belong there?



> I know that doesn't fit the "fairy tale" that's been written by the main stream media to portray "poor little Trayvon" but the closer you look at who this kid REALLY was, who he hung out with and how he conducted his life then it's not unreasonable to think that the person who only in Sanford BECAUSE he was a thief may have been up to his same old tricks again.


The more that comes out about Zimmerman the more we find out why his lawyer doesn't want him to take the stand.  All the discrepancies in his different versions of what happened would suddenly make him appear like the "liar" that he is?

Martin came out of the bushes - there were no bushes.
GZ claims he was scared - he took Karate classes and was armed, and was scared?
Told not to follow him, and saying "OK"  - and then doing the opposite.
Claiming he was told to give an address - but no record of 911 Oper asking him to provide an address.
Lived there for several years, reported other suspicious activity, and didn't know the street names in the area (and there are only three streets in the subdivision)!

Geez, we're finding out these discrepancies anyway, so it really doesn't matter if he testifies, we're aware of the discrepancies in his story.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm thinking "Diamond Eugene" is her "stripper name".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 1, 2013)

That's right.  Y'all haven't met Santy, she's been kind of quiet.  Up til now.  Lol


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm thinking "Diamond Eugene" is her "stripper name".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Logically, Martin had no idea Zimmerman was armed. Unprovoked attack.

Moot point actually. Seeing Zimmerman is the only witness to that event, the court has to accept it as fact or disprove it.

Or maybe Dee Dee can suddenly make up... sorry, remember details of her conversation with Trayvon up to the gunshot.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman's injuries under the law have little to no bearing in this case.
> Fearing for his life is the burden of self defense.
> And direct evidence NOT CIRCUMSTANTIAL which is all you folks are offering here HAS MARTIN ON TOP OF ZIMMERMAN.
> If that is not reasonable doubt ON THE MURDER CHARGE then nothing is.
> ...



Only one witness said that Zimmerman was on top.  The rest said the one on top got up,  the other was dead on the ground.  The jury heard this and that is what is important, not what people here are making up.

There is also a dna report that does NOT support Zimmerman's claim that Trayvon Martin caused his injuries The jury also has this stuff:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7449095-post26.html


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Jimmie Hoffa would agree to that.-


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Bull.  Martin was younger, faster, stronger.  He was near the place he was visiting.  He could have gotten away.  His life was taken because he and his teenage brain went crazy and did something reckless.   All the evidence shown so far points to Zimmerman doing as advised, ending his pursuit and walking back toward his vehicle.  Then getting his head bashed by Martin.  Then allegedly, Martin saw Zimmerman's gun and that's when things got even  more serious than just Zimmerman's head being slammed into concrete, which was bad enough.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



 [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION].....Dr Drew show is on HLN..and his guests are commentators. Mz Ali, aka Footstool Head (african hat) was saying riots are what whites call their temper tantrum...and there probably won't be "temper tantrums" because Z will walk (insert snake head 'tude here). The threats of violence of killing white crackers were posted on a website called The Blaze..which is a newspaper but I do not know where.

Sometime between my channel flipping, they got Mz Footstool off the show. Probably because even the blacks AGAINST zimmerman was aghast at what Footstool said. She showed what she wanted very clearly..hence them hastily retreating her from in front of the camera, I suppose.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's injuries under the law have little to no bearing in this case.
> ...



HAHAHAHA
No, you are so far off base it is pathetic. Are you really this ignorant?
The DNA evidence has already been introduced and ALL it says that may help the prosecution is that they found no DNA on the gun.
And since it was raining the forensic examiner stated that was common to have rain wash off DNA from the gun. 
There has been no "the rest" of the witnesses to testify what you claim.
Go away and look at the videos of the trial. You know nothing of anything factual in this case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He may not have seen the gun...but when he goes reaching like that a logical person can think he may have that or another weapon.

And whats a logical person to do when the stranger following him in the dark and rain goes frantically reaching for something...wait to see what it is?...lol.

And I dont have to prove that...all I have to do is suggest it and let the jury decide.  They dont have to make up their mind with what has undoubtedly be proven.  It needs to be logical and reasonable.  And to me that is a logical and reasonable response for someone being followed in the dark.  Ill bet i could get at least half the jury to agree and prevent an acquittal.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Every witness that said they saw GZ on top said that they saw him after the gunshot. This goes along with GZ's statement. Check transcripts if you don't believe.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> There's also evidence that Zimmerman FOLLOWED Trayvon for no reason other than in his demented mind. AFTER being told that he didn't have to do that.
> 
> So it's six of one, and half-a-dozen of the other.



Alright, Let's assume that Zimmer followed Trayvon for no reason. So what? How does that invalidate the self defense defense? There is still no evidence that Zimmerman attacked Trayvon first and plenty of evidence to the opposite.

The Prosecution has the burden to prove their case. They wont be able to because the evidence we have indicates self defense. And all there has to be is a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> What does reasonable doubt have to do with anything here?



Not much. Just everything.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 1, 2013)

After this case wil the African American community condemn the so called "leaders" which lied to them, manipulated the Martin family, labeled rumors as facts and trumped up a media case against Zimmerman?
Will they hold the very so called "friends" they have accountable for the circus they created and that the poor Martin family that did nothing wrong in any of this and lost a son has to watch and see that they were lied to and conned?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > What does reasonable doubt have to do with anything here?
> ...



There's no doubt 






















That Zimmermans is as INNOCENT as a babies bottom.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

This case brings our the worst in me as well.

I'm usually pretty easy going,  but I get frustrated with all bullshit grasping at any straw,  and the pie in the sky theories.

Here's a guy who was trying to do the right thing.

Protect his community and make his neighborhood a safer place.

And what does he get for it.

A thug attacks him,  then the black community, the race baiters,  the media,  the gun grabbers and the liberal machine all crucify him in the court of public opinion for protecting himself from an unprovoked assault.

Even that idiot in the White House got his licks in.

"Oh he reached for his phone."

"Oh he follow Trayvon"

So that give Martin the justification to sucker punch him,  get him on the ground and beat him,  pound his head into the pavement?!

What kind of dumb shits to we have in this country whose thinking is so warped that they believe this is both acceptable and justified?

And now it turns out it was all bunk.

Another Benghazi "it was protests over and islamic video" steaming pile of crap.

Almost every facet of the defenses case has been proven by the prosecution.

And now the Media will stoke the riots and add injury to insult...

It's ultimately quite depressing.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 1, 2013)

TM should have gone home.  Why?  He had as much right to be there as Z did.  Z had no special lawful authority over TM.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > as i said before, you're entitled to your opinions, but stop passing them off as facts.
> ...



Evidence doesn't support your scenario.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

Here she is on a rant about how white people want all genders to be the same. (eye roll).
She is younger here...but still insane.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else experiencing deja vu?
> ...




Thou art smarter than I.


Is that a beagle in your avi?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This case brings our the worst in me as well.
> 
> I'm usually pretty easy going,  but I get frustrated with all bullshit grasping at any straw,  and the pie in the sky theories.
> 
> ...




I owe you rep for that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Watching Daryl Parks interview with Greta...I like him...hes not angry or hateful.  He represents the Ms Martin...he is the one that came out on national TV and condemned the race baiters.  Then along came Mr Crump...and all that went to hell.

I like O'mara also.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

CNN Broadcasts Zimmerman Social Security Number

Hope he's got life alert


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Vox are you really trying to suggest that a REASONABLE person in the state of Florida assumes that anybody and/or everybody is carrying a gun?
> 
> REALLY?!?!?



What reasonable person would assume that someone doing them harm doesn't have a weapon?

if someone jumped me and was hitting my head against the pavement, I don't think it would be unreasonable to think they might have a weapon. 

Even if they didn't, I don't think it's unreasonable to think they could kill me without one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> MarcAtl,
> 
> Why are you racist against whites? Please let your bigotry rest for a moment to consider the evidence.



What do whites have to do with the Zimmerman case? It's bad enough race is being brought into it but there isn't a White who has a stake in this.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Feel free to prove that Zimmerman's account of the events is a lie. Don't give me excuses or this white guy shot black guy proves white guy is racist crap. I'm talking about ANYTHING in evidence since opening arguments that disproves any major point in George's account.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Or he may be saying the same thing because that's what happened.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



THOSE "discrepancies" are what you think makes Zimmerman guilty of murder?  Come on, get serious.  The fact that someone's story changes slightly from one telling to the next isn't indicative of lying...people quite often remember more detail as they are questioned further about something.  

It's pitch dark and raining in an area that has almost no lighting.  You're REALLY going to convict Zimmerman of murder because he thought there were bushes there?  REALLY?

He took a boxing class but the instructor wouldn't let him get in the ring and spar because he was so bad at it.  He was only allowed to punch a heavy bag.  That's not a martial arts "master" as you've tried to portray him.  That's someone who was described by his instructor as "meek" and "unathletic".

Listen to the 9/11 tape...he was asked to give his location but he didn't know the street name and there were no house numbers visible.  Part of the reason he got out of his truck was to try and get a house number to provide to the Police.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Watching Daryl Parks interview with Greta...I like him...hes not angry or hateful.  He represents the Ms Martin...he is the one that came out on national TV and condemned the race baiters.  Then along came Mr Crump...and all that went to hell.



which one is ms martin


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > MarcAtl,
> ...



Neither are you, that's the problem.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Evidence presented so far shows hat GZ's different versions of the incident don't add up, if he's lying about one thing, he could be lying about everything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 1, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The Jury will see the DNA report shows that none of Zimmerman's DNA was under Martin's fingernails. You are the one who needs to look better at the evidence.  It was only drizzling that night.

You're a fool.  You always have been.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 1, 2013)

Isn't it simple?  GZ was not out looking for trouble that night.

The evidence from ear, eye, mouth, and tongue witnesses - whatever - proves there is NO appreciable discrepancies in his account of events.  There's no evidence of discrepancy for God's sake.  Doesn't that mean anything to you people?  Honest to goodness!  This is pedantic farce.

Pick apart any scenario and there are bound to be slight variants.  But that is not what a murder, or any other charge, makes.  This is a politically driven witch hunt and the prosecution witnesses have basically said that.  All this idiotic parsing of every piece of testimony is so stupid.  

It happened so fast.  Obviously TM decided to double back and confront GZ.  He would have been warm, dry and cozy in his LR if he just went home.  He chose not to.  It was his choice.  The end.  What more do you all need to know?  He accosted GZ and punched him in the face.  Since, unfortunately, TM is not here to dispute that, and there are no witnesses to dispute that, how can we as reasonable citizens dispute the word of a fellow citizen whose account fits perfectly with ear, eye, whatever witnesses who have given statements and testimony to support GZ?  

Who doubts the word of a citizen where there is NO evidence to dispute his word?  Is he a liar even though his words have been supported and proven to be truthful?  What country are we living in?  What has made us question him without any reason besides the inflammatory accusations of a few instigators with agendas?  

We better all wake up and see the light here or, I'm afraid, one or more of us will be victimized by the same mentality that has victimized GZ.  This racial intimidation must stop.  Understandably the Martin family does not want to believe their son's choices were the cause of his own tragic demise, but reality should have set in long ago and well before a new victim named George Zimmerman was created by the ill-advised route they chose to take in this matter.  Let their son rest in peace.  This unjust persecution serves no one.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 1, 2013)

really good cross by omara

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WIDZv1aHYg]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS CHRIS SERINO 7.1.13 PT.14 - YouTube[/ame]

part 2
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaf6pnW6PCA&feature=youtu.be]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS CHRIS SERINO 7.1.13 PT.15 - YouTube[/ame]

part 3
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJBJild06VU&feature=youtu.be]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL WITNESS CHRIS SERINO 7.1.13 PT.16 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Especially when he was walking back to his car.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I tried to google the woman, but find nothing but facebook and lindkiln stuff that appear to be dead ends. Do you have an accurate spelling of her first name?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, I got one...or two or three...I have a smoking gun...can I answer this question, Teach?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Isn't it simple?  GZ was not out looking for trouble that night.
> 
> The evidence from ear, eye, mouth, and tongue witnesses - whatever - proves there is NO appreciable discrepancies in his account of events.  There's no evidence of discrepancy for God's sake.  Doesn't that mean anything to you people?  Honest to goodness!  This is pedantic farce.
> 
> ...



Hey santa fe!  That rhymes


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> > They always get away!
> 
> 
> That's what Zimmerman said when he BEGAN his chase.
> ...



Except the evidence doesnt support your conclusion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No Sarah, this guy sounds like he's been around the block or two. He sounds like he has been a member of the justice system for a while. In that case, his experience outweighs your emotion.

You should know when you are out of your league, G.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Witnesses have testified that it was raining very hard. How would you get DNA under fingernails with a closed fist punching?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Every witness that said they saw GZ on top said that they saw him after the gunshot. This goes along with GZ's statement. Check transcripts if you don't believe.



Exactly...the only witness that was right there while the fight was ongoing was Goode and he testified that Martin was on top of Zimmerman raining blows down on him while Zimmerman screamed for help.

That correlates with Zimmerman's testimony to the Police about the man who came out and told them to stop fighting or he was going to call 911.  THAT man was Goode.  When he went back inside to call is when Zimmerman shot Martin.  Zimmerman's testimony is that he begged Goode to help him, not go call 9/11.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's injuries under the law have little to no bearing in this case.
> ...



How exactly does a DNA report determine who is caused injuries?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



There was testimony that Martin was trying to cover Zimmerman's mouth with his hands.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Evidence presented so far shows hat GZ's different versions of the incident don't add up, if he's lying about one thing, he could be lying about everything.



Are you watching a completely different trial?

So the Forensic evidence and eye witness testimony should just be ignored?

There is no evidence that Zimmerman is lying about anything or even being misleading.

Sheesh people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The Jury will see the DNA report shows that none of Zimmerman's DNA was under Martin's fingernails. You are the one who needs to look better at the evidence.  It was only drizzling that night.
> 
> You're a fool.  You always have been.



Why on earth would his DNA be under Martin's finger nails? If you punch someone your fingernails would be facing the palms. You hit a person with your first, not fingernails.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Witnesses have testified that it was raining very hard. How would you get DNA under fingernails with a closed fist punching?



Maybe the fists somehow went through his body and the DNA would get under the fingernails pulling the first out if he opened his hand?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar has learned all four of the bending styles and has gone on the warpath! Holy smokes!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence presented so far shows hat GZ's different versions of the incident don't add up, if he's lying about one thing, he could be lying about everything.
> ...



The testimony presented today indicates that not one but two police investigators said that his story did add up. Each time.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what's interesting about today's Defense Witness, Chris Zerino...
> ...





Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


All this head bashing and slamming into concrete yet you have the police and the physician's assistant BOTH claiming that his injuries as HE reported them were overblown.

He himself refused to seek additional medical attention when asked if he wanted to on that day.

If I bust a man's head in the concrete, you can best your bottome dollar you'd see a good deal of HIS blood on the concrete. Where is Zimmerman's blood on the concrete? I've seen or heard of no report of a significant, if any, amount of Zimmerman's blood on the concrete.

Even if you include the bogus witnesses with the bogus NEW claim of "Ground and pound" ala MMA....no "Ground and Pound" type blood on the concrete. It's a joke.


You are a damn fool if you believe a man who practices MMA and karate daily and believes himself to be some kinda cop that works out got beaten by a young whipper snapper 17 year old.

Trayvon got the best of him because he was fighting for his life and the adrenaline gave him the strength to defend himself against Zimmerman, who saw himself losing and pumped a gunshot into Trayvon's heart and ended the event.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Trayvon got the best because Trayvon probably is the one who attacked.

There is at least reasonable doubt.

And guess what ... this is America.  Reasonable doubt means Zimmerman gets off.  If the justice system is working correctly.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I know. the argument against Zimmerman becomes weaker and weaker by any objective standard.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Again the amount of injuries is of no relevance. The bogus eye witness is the only one to see the altercation. Trayvon did get the best of him, after initiating the incident, and the gun shot was warranted with the fear of great bodily harm. The only way you can claim this is not what happened is if you have proof that GZ threw the first punch. That is the burden of proof on the state. These are the facts of the law and testimony that I have quoted to you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



None of your scenarios is based on any of the facts being testified to in the case. I could make crap up about this case if I wanted to. I dont want to. The facts fit Zimmerman's claim for self defense. And even if you don't believe it there is more than enough evidence for reasonable doubt. Which is all you need to be found not guilty.

Look at the evidence we actually have. Not what you think happen but what the evidence actually shows.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 1, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> I think a defendant should always take the stand, it is the only way to produce a fair trial...



You need to watch more courtroom drama on TV.
It's his right, yes, but pretty much his lawyers' call.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

You heard morbid screams for help, then the ring of a gunshot, immediately thereafter there was silence.

Was it Zimmeraman screaming? Only a buffoon would think that.

Zimmerman shut up Trayvon for good with a single bullet to the heart.

There will be justice yet...I'm sure of it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



1. So you still can't explain how he got the injuries. 

2. Well, when Martin decided to go after Zimmerman's gun, there was no more need to "ground and pound" or "bash his head into the pavement." The kid decided he wanted to kill him.

3. What's a joke here is your repeated insistence that somehow Zimmerman instigated the altercation.

4. You are a freaking tool if you think Zimmerman went anywhere with his MMA or Karate training. Had he, he would have dropped Martin in a split second. We would never have heard about this, nor would it have reached a nationwide scale.

5. You don't threaten to kill someone when you are "fighting you are for your life."  That is an utterly preposterous claim not supported by any of the testimony. Are you even watching the trial?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...





Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vox are you really trying to suggest that a REASONABLE person in the state of Florida assumes that anybody and/or everybody is carrying a gun?
> ...





Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


All the evidence shows that Zimmerman is a bonafide liar.

I hope he takes the stand.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> You heard morbid screams for help, then the ring of a gunshot, immediately thereafter there was silence.
> 
> Was it Zimmeraman screaming? Only a buffoon would think that.
> 
> ...



So the guy who was actually there and saw it happen is a buffoon?

Do you know what justice is? Because you dont seem to.

And you should be seeking forgiveness and mercy anyway.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> You heard morbid screams for help, then the ring of a gunshot, immediately thereafter there was silence.
> 
> Was it Zimmeraman screaming? Only a buffoon would think that.
> 
> ...



Prove it


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't believe you palookas are repeating the "going for the gun" swill and it hasn't been proven.

Face it, you just want to believe what you want to believe.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Not at all. It would be far more logical to assume he was looking for a phone. Probably 95% of people over 16 carry a cell phone. In Florida, I'd guess less than 2% of people you encounter every day are carrying a gun, unless you're a police officer, I suppose.





> And whats a logical person to do when the stranger following him in the dark and rain goes frantically reaching for something...wait to see what it is?...lol.


 no laugh or offer to let him use YOUR phone. Take your pick.





> And I dont have to prove that...all I have to do is suggest it and let the jury decide.


 and the jury will assume that you are grasping at straws when you don't prove it and the defense cuts your fairy tale to ribbons in cross and closing.





> They dont have to make up their mind with what has undoubtedly be proven.


conjecture is not fact. If the prosecution can not prove it's case, the jury can't get beyond reasonable doubt.





> It needs to be logical and reasonable.


 and supported by more than a fairy tale.





> And to me that is a logical and reasonable response for someone being followed in the dark.


 Are you a 17 year old black male? Maybe you think it's reasonable, but 6 women from Central Florida won't consider assault a reasonable response to a person reaching for a cell phone because the odds are 95:2 that it was a cell phone.





> Ill bet i could get at least half the jury to agree and prevent an acquittal.


You have to get ALL the jury to believe in the Easter Bunny if you're going to get a conviction.
Let's consider that you convince one woman that Martin saw a gun. She sits there torn between sending a man to jail for life or letting him go free.
The other 5 jurors see no proof Martin acted properly and assaulted Zimmerman unprovoked. Juror #1 is already ambivalent. Is it more likely she will turn 5 to her side or that the 5 will turn her?

AND suppose she will not make it unanimous. Hung jury and at 5:1, it's safe to assume, they will not retry the case.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> All the evidence shows that Zimmerman is a bonafide liar.
> 
> I hope he takes the stand.



All the evidence?! all the evidence?! What evidence? The eye witness testimony and the forensic evidence is completely consistant with Zimmerman's story. What piece of evidence shows he is a bonafide liar?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Marc cite the evidence that you claim shows that GZ is lying, please.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > You heard morbid screams for help, then the ring of a gunshot, immediately thereafter there was silence.
> ...


He's forgiven, but that doesn't excuse him from justice.

BTW, has Zimmerman apologized for killing Trayvon? Has he shown any remorse at all?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I can't believe you palookas are repeating the "going for the gun" swill and it hasn't been proven.
> 
> Face it, you just want to believe what you want to believe.



He doesn't have to prove it. He just has to provide reasonable doubt. Which there is enough reasonable doubt here to drive a truck through.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That's kind of the definition of mercy/forgiveness. Justice is getting what you deserve. Mercy/forgiveness is getting what you don't.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You're kidding right? Did you not see investigator Serino testify that all of the evidence he had with him corroborated Zimmerman's story? 

What is your major malfunction?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Marc cite the evidence that you claim shows that GZ is lying, please.


He lied about the injuries, overblowing his few head scrapes into "concrete bashing" and MMA-style "ground and pound."

Was it him who put forth the bogus theory that Trayvon went home first then doubled-back to attack him? If so, that's another blatant lie.

That's two WHOPPERS right there. How many more do you need before you realize he's a damned liar?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

So someone follows you in the dark and rain all the way through the complex and now on foot...you ask him what the problem is and he goes frantically reaching for something he cant find...and you assume its a phone...a logical person is supposed to assume he is reaching for a phone?

Not buying what you are selling.  I cant even believe you are buying what you are selling.

And you changed it to proving its case...Im talking about a specific event...that has to be logical and reasonable...that with other logical and reasonable circumstances can lead to proof beyond reasonable doubt to a juror...and they dont have to tell you why or show you the evidence that led them to their decision. Its a conglomeration of all the evidence...they decide what is proved in their mind or reasonable in their mind.

But fair enough...its your opinion.

And the way this case is being presented, I agree with you...the six jurors will acquit him based on what they are getting so far...agree.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Everybody's story has changed somewhat. Here's a cite. With some phone records to boot.

Trayvon Martin's Cell Phone Records - TalkLeft: The Politics Of Crime


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Marc cite the evidence that you claim shows that GZ is lying, please.
> ...



He asked you to provide proof to back your claim up. Not run your mouth.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...





Facts don't matter when there is a 17-year-old wannabe gangsta to portray as a defenseless 12-year-old cherub.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


WE are a nation of laws Avatar.

He's in the hands of the law now.

I have nothing to do with it.

I just want to see justice done.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Marc cite the evidence that you claim shows that GZ is lying, please.
> ...



His ear witness Jeantel put him at his house in her testimony last week, not GZ. The ground and pound came from the eye witness in deposition and testimony. Going to need more to realize.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Marc cite the evidence that you claim shows that GZ is lying, please.
> ...



There are photograprhs. He has injuries where he says he did.

It's the eye witness who says Trayvon was on him ground and pound style.

None of those things have been proven to be lies. You want them to be lies. You want Zimmerman to be guilty for some reason. But you can't let emotions make you ignore the evidence.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



no you don't. Because justice would require a not-guilty finding as of this point of the case.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

Not a chance.

Let the prosecutor keep proving the defenses case.

I don't think the trial will get to the point that Zimmerman will have to decide.

Unless Bernie has a rabbit hiding in his hat...I expect the judge to summarily dismiss the charges.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Marc is there out cry in Atl for this crime?:

Police seek 3 men in NW Atlanta murder, home invasion | www.ajc.com

Why is the GZ trial of such importance to you?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


The brutal beating he got described having his head repeatedly slammed on the concrete are not evidenced in the photos. I've seen 'em all. He got banged up, but nothing near what you'd expect given HIS TESTIMONY of massive head slamming and concrete beating.

There were barely any drops of blood on the concrete. He's BUSTED!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

Why exactly are whites deserving of being killed or knocked out for Trayvon?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So someone follows you in the dark and rain all the way through the complex and now on foot...you ask him what the problem is and he goes frantically reaching for something he cant find...and you assume its a phone...a logical person is supposed to assume he is reaching for a phone?
> 
> Not buying what you are selling.  I cant even believe you are buying what you are selling.
> 
> ...


Of course, I would be watching, but I can't see a reasonable person rushing a man he thought might remotely, possibly (95:2 odds) be going to call the police on his 9mm semiautomatic pistol.
OK case/event I see what you're saying, but can't we assume that the jury are all bright enough that they won't be fooled by smoke and mirrors?


Then, they weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty, were they?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Marc is there out cry in Atl for this crime?:
> 
> Police seek 3 men in NW Atlanta murder, home invasion | www.ajc.com
> 
> Why is the GZ trial of such importance to you?



Blacks don't care when blacks are committing crimes. Only when they can use it to guilt whitey! This is what's weird about this case as Zimmerman is a DARK Hispanic!!!


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You nailed it..."Was Zimmerman in reasonable fear of death or severe bodily harm when he shot Martin?  If the answer is Yes, then he walks free on a self defense pleading".

Was it that hard shitbrains?  Usually when there is an armed person killing an unarmed person, it's hard to plead self defense.  In this case, the extenuating circumstances are whom attacked who.  Two people know and one is dead.  

So far, Zimmerman's story is being corroberated by prosecuting witnesses.  It would be crazy for him to take the stand at this point (gee, you were wrong about that too--we'll add that to the list of your predictions on Obama Care, Rick Perry, The Election, etc...). 

Anyway, I'm not sure why his possible acquittal makes you so happy outside of your obvious racist characteristics but, oh well.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Literally the only eye witness in this case other than GZ substantiates the account that he was having his head pounded into the pavement. 

What you are claiming is that in your opinion that you don't think his injuries are substantial enough (law doesn't require injuries to be of any severity, there is no threshold to be eclipsed) to have used lethal force. That is a valid opinion, but not proof. Sorry you fail to meet the burden of proof required of the state.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Exhibit B: Making assumptions based off of opinion. You were denying that earlier. BUSTED!! You obviously looked a the photos with one eye not two, or you would have seen the broken nose, the bloody mouth, the lumps on his head, and lacerations on the back of his head. Not all cuts or wounds bleed profusely, you can crack a guy over the head with a baseball bat and get no bleeding from the area.

You have no idea what's what. Science disagrees with you, the witnesses disagree with you, and the evidence contradicts you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Why exactly are whites deserving of being killed or knocked out for Trayvon?



What exactly do whites have to do with an incident between a black and a hispanic?


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Didn't you lie and say he doubled back as well?


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> He would be stupid if he does. However, I would love to hear what he has to say and HOW he says it.



Why do you say that?  This is, basically, a self defense case.  The burden is on the defense to establish self defense.  If he doesn't testify, how are they going to do that?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The only eye witness that has testified stated that he saw the person on top hitting the bottom person's head on the ground.

Zimmerman has injuries consistant to being on the bottom. Trayvon does not.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why exactly are whites deserving of being killed or knocked out for Trayvon?
> ...



Liberals on this board have repeatedly called Zimmerman a "white hispanic", in that sense they want him to be white and say "a white guy kill a black kid." This whole trial, this whole CIRCUS is about racism to liberals, not about justice.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Matthew isnt a liberal.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 1, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> I think a defendant should always take the stand, it is the only way to produce a fair trial...



Right church, wrong pew.  Usually, it is a very bad idea for the defendant to testify.  They say things they think will help them but which actually sink them.  Also, there is the matter of the defendant's record as well as the ability of the prosecution to impeach the testimony of a testifying defendant.

Having the defendant testify has nothing to do with a fair trial.  Now, there are certain types of cases where it is essential for the defendant to testify.  Those cases are rare, but they do exist.  I think the Zimmerman case is one of them.  But, as I said, it has nothing to do with a fair trial.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.



So how did Trayvon get to where he died?


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why exactly are whites deserving of being killed or knocked out for Trayvon?
> ...



Why are you disregarding his judge, rich , WHITE German father. ( by the way, have you read what he saysa about blacks?  Apple....tree...   

Does Zimmerman even speak Spanish?   What color is his girlfriend, best friend, neighbor etc etc.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.
> ...



2+2=Not Guilty


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



the same reason Obama's white mother is ignored.

So the color of your friends determines your race? That's news to me. I really am a mongrel then.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Poor Marc.  There's reasonable doubt.   Zimmerman was only brought to trial for political reasons because of the media malpractice involved in making the nation think he had killed a 12-year-old choirboy.  The prosecution doesn't have any material to make a case with.  The witnesses they call do more for the defense than for the prosecution.  Zimmerman was getting banged up, his gun was exposed, Martin was a wild man, and Zimmerman feared for his life.  How you think that the 6 people on that jury will be sure Zimmerman committed murder is baffling.  Well, it would be baffling if I thought you really thought that.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


You are correct.  Zimmerman followed a 'suspect' who did nothing wrong but be black.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Is following someone a felony that warrants the lawful use of self-defense?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > >>> Did Martin assault Zimmerman? Yes.
> ...



Not to my satisfaction... IMO the case is invol. manslaughter.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You said that the scenario of Martin doubling back was made up.  I presented evidence that it's not made up.


----------



## Zona (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Its funny how you ignored everything I said.  Does h speak spanish? A Hispanic school perhaps?   A hispanic x wife? Girlfriend? Ever....before killing....claim to be hispanic?  Ever?  Ever??? Lets not be childish here, he  is white.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

According to FBI documentation the lead investigator was pressured to file unwarranted charges by outside and inside sources.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




He was multi-racial, including black.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I don't know why Zimmerman is a pathological liar.  But he is.  Already proven, he was found guilty of lying about the money folks were donating to him to the Judge.  He lied about his father on his application for police officer.  Many many lies.  Justified?  I look at him, I listen to what he says.. and I see a pathological liar.  Murderer? Nah.  Wannabe.. coward, liar, ...ayup guy killed a teem to save himself from a couple slaps.  Invol. Manslaughter.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zona said:


> You are correct.  Zimmerman followed a 'suspect' who did nothing wrong but be black.



Too bad for you the FBI, after doing a thorough investigation, concluded otherwise... finding that the incident was not racially motivated and that George was not a racist.

George Zimmerman evidence: Prosecutor set to release Zimmerman evidence at 10 a.m. - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



And yet the only ones saying he was followed for being black are you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

I wouldn't care if Zimmerman was a member of the kkk. The truth is he had a right to self defense!!!

The law applies equally no matter ones belief....Only a idiot would think otherwise.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The defense here is "self defense" If the jury decides Zimmerman acted in self defense, he is innocent. Self defense is, by definition justifiable homicide.

I suppose they _could_ convict for involuntary MS, but it would never survive an appeal.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Does Obama speak African?

Completely irrelevant.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 1, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Do you understand what manslaughter is? You're clearly the ignorant one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct.  Zimmerman followed a 'suspect' who did nothing wrong but be black.
> ...



You think he cares about evidence?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I wasn't referring to Matthew. More like people such as Sarah G and MarcATL.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

For those bringing race to the forefront I ask this...Do you believe that all 5 middle-aged white women are going to believe Rachel Jeantel over GZ, a female police investigator, the lead investigator, and the ground and pound eye witness who could be their son for all we know?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *The last O&#8217;Mara question of the day, the last words the jury heard to take with them into the evening recess, could only be characterized as catastrophic for the State&#8217;s theory of the case. Looking directly at the man who had been the chief investigator on the case, who had possessed access to ever bit of evidence of any sort, who had interviewed, and re-interviewed, and re-re-interviewed&#8211;applying increasing from each interview to the next&#8211;O&#8217;Mara asked him:
> ...


Unless your a black teen being chased by a crazy wannabe right?  Those black teens are all thugs that get what they deserve right? I mean he smoked a doobie like the president did and got suspended from school like when the president flunked out.  Did you know the president used to sell drugs with his uncle out of an ice cream cart?  When do you stop looking at people like meat based on the color of their skin or how old they are or based on whether their parents let them walk to the 7 eleven?

They both had a case for reasonable fear... you chase any one with a pair, they will eventually turn and respond to your incessant attacks. Yes chasing after someone on car, on foot, in the rain, near the guys home, yeah that's good enough to trip the fight or flight reflex.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 1, 2013)

The prosecution is not proving their case. There is reasonable doubt. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Duped (Jul 1, 2013)

Dead black, innocent hispanic. The only thing interested about this case is the racism which is the impetus for it which started after a man defended himself against a vicious life threatening attack. To paint Martin as a victim is ludacris; racist!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a defendant should always take the stand, it is the only way to produce a fair trial...
> ...


I agree, everyone wants to know what he has to say for himself.

Need to know really.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




This has nothing to do with obama.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > So someone follows you in the dark and rain all the way through the complex and now on foot...you ask him what the problem is and he goes frantically reaching for something he cant find...and you assume its a phone...a logical person is supposed to assume he is reaching for a phone?
> ...



But hold on...remember Trayvon is the one being followed by some strange man...he has committed no crime...yet this man is following him in the dark and rain...why would trayvon assume this follower is gonna call the police?...call the police on himself?...trayvon doesnt think he has done anything but go to the store and talk on the phone.  This kid is from the hoods of Miami...somebody follows him and he asks whats up?  Nothing illegal there at all. 

Also, your sense to get out of the rain was shot down by GZs friend mr Taaffe...He told greta that Trayvon cut through the yard and then proceeded up the street and then went under the mailbox overhang to talk on the phone and stay dry from the rain....then low and behold here comes this guy creeping along in his truck following him again...so then Trayvon proceeds up the street again and is then being followed slowly by MRz again...Trayvon is walking down the street and Z is following behind him in the truck. Yeah, Trayvon is starting to get pissed.  So would I and so would you.

I mean we know now that this kid has committed no crime...isnt that just a little bit creepy to you?...you cant understand his thoughts at all?  He starts getting perturbed and MR Z cant understand why?  Why?  Because like a lot of you, you are convinced he was up to know good just like Mr Z...you would have been wrong as Mr Z was...no crime just a trip to the store.  It escalates and Z knows it but sees no need to defuse the situation...nope he continues to creep along in his truck inciting the problem.

Dont tell me Mr Z did everything right that night...if the prosecution was hitting on these points...they would be well ahead right now in this trial...they are going with the race card...and as I said would happen...they are failing with it...they dont need it.  They have enough that Z did wrong.

You call it smoke and mirrors...I call it a logical response from someone being followed.  Why is it so clear and acceptable to you that MR Z be suspicsious of Trayvon, but on the other hand you cant understand how someone might be creeped out and irritated that someone is following him in the dark and rain?

For the life of me I cant see why so many cant empathize with that.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.


You guys were pushing the double-back theory BEFORE we knew about Jeantel.

Nice try.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> For those bringing race to the forefront I ask this...Do you believe that all 5 middle-aged white women are going to believe Rachel Jeantel over GZ, a female police investigator, the lead investigator, and the ground and pound eye witness who could be their son for all we know?



Shouldn't matter if they are white or women. They are tasked to render a fair verdict, regardless of the racial overtones.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Wrong answer, since the burden is not upon Zimmerman to prove anything.  It is on the prosecution and you are the one suggesting the evidence is in equipose. My only conclusion is that you have nothing other than emotion which is driving your conclusion.


----------



## asterism (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Such a fighter and yet he didn't land one punch?

Your claim has no evidence to back it up.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.
> ...



Find it and quote me sir, because I said no such thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.
> ...



You guys were pushing the Zimmerman killed Trayvon because he was a racist theory since before he was arrested. That was disproven early in the case!

Nice try, though.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Twin Trees Ln did not exist a year & a half prior to the Zimmerman / Martin incident. That and stress are reasons why GZ did not know it's adress.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Pathological liar??? Come ON! He called his dad a judge instead of a magistrate on an application? He lied about his finances so he could get out on bond and have something left over to support his wife and save his home from foreclosure? Give me a break!

Just wait until Martin's character is brought up by the Defense. I mean, there is some shit there that will have people wanting to dig him up and put him on trial.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...


Yeah the only way they get 2nd degree is if they get the pathological liar up on the stand to brag about what he did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Evidence doesn't matter to Zona and MarcAtl as they're so full of racial hatred they're going to riot. They just want to KILL, kill, kill ZIMMERMAN. Get that sucker they say! 

Fuck the evidence
Fuck fairness
Fuck everything...We're going to beat you and knock you out if you get in our way!


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a defendant should always take the stand, it is the only way to produce a fair trial...
> ...



H, I realize this is not happening, but I believe the defendant should always have to testify...

Granted it's not going to happen often, but it should...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



My proof for invol. manslaughter was provided by the star witness.   George Zimmerman.  He provided all the evidence needed in his own testimony.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Whenever you Zimmerman supporters get the facts exposing his lies thrown in your faces, you always resort to the "reasonable doubt" defense. Knowing that you've successfully muddied the waters so that there's "reasonable doubt." However, you know that your guy is a pathological liar.

Put his A$$ on the stand.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 1, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a defendant should always take the stand, it is the only way to produce a fair trial...
> ...



I know it is, but we all want justice right? Make the defendant testify...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


Are you "you guys?"


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Nobody told GZ to stay in his car. Following is not a felony that allows the use of lawful self-defense by TM. It is the state's burden to prove that GZ threw the first punch. No evidence of this. All witness testimony backs GZ account. The police involved in the investigation said that GZ story adds up and that the minor inconsistencies that have people jumping through hoops about are not important. There is no threshold of injuries that one must sustain to justify lawful self-defense when confronted by felony assault. Again it is the burden of the state to prove that TM was not assaulting GZ. All of this has been stated during proceedings since 6.24.13. 

I would also like you to keep in mind that the defense has not begun presenting its case. These have all been prosecution witnesses and submitted evidence.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

If this isn't about racism. Why is the entire fucking media following this like the world trade center was destroyed again? 

Why is the black community threatening to riot?
Why are people so blind to the evidence. This goes a thousand times for the media as they side totally against Zimmerman.

WHY?

Everything screams that Zimmerman was well within his right of self defense. Our media and the entire left doesn't seem to care.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 1, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Nobody told GZ to stay in his car. Following is not a felony that allows the use of lawful self-defense by TM. It is the state's burden to prove that GZ threw the first punch. No evidence of this. All witness testimony backs GZ account. The police involved in the investigation said that GZ story adds up and that the minor inconsistencies that have people jumping through hoops about are not important. There is no threshold of injuries that one must sustain to justify lawful self-defense when confronted by felony assault. Again it is the burden of the state to prove that TM was not assaulting GZ. All of this has been stated during proceedings since 6.24.13.
> 
> I would also like you to keep in mind that the defense has not begun presenting its case. These have all been prosecution witnesses and submitted evidence.



So do you believe that Zimmerman should take the stand?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 1, 2013)

[MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:

Zimmerman doesn't need to be called to the stand. His entire testimony was played on tape before the court, when he gave it to Investigator Serino. The defense should feel no reason to be compelled to call him to the stand.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Judge, Jury, and Executioner?   George was wreck-less.  The teen died due to George' wreck-less actions.  Open and shut case for the lesser charge of invol. manslaughter.  Self defense does not excuse George' wreck-less actions.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't believe he shouldn't. 

I assume that should read 'I don't believe he should, and don't believe he will.'

That's my vote.  I don't think it would be in his best interests.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He didn't "act properly" at all. He wasn't a Law Enforcement Officer and there are laws against following and menacing others. Most Neighborhood Watch Folks are cautioned against patrolling armed as well, for obvious reasons. He had zero standing to do what he did when he got out of his car and followed a frightened kid. And it seems that he didn't have the proper training to handle the situation.
> 
> It's also becoming more and more clear that he had an agenda. And that agenda was to hunt and kill a human being.



You made that stupid shit up. You must be on crack!

Zimmerman was not menacing or Trayvon would have said so to DeeDee. There is no law against following, reporting or asking questions & it does not make him the aggressor or the one who started the fight. The aggressor & fight starter is the one who makes the first strike or attempt to injure someone. There is no evidence, witness or marks on TM's body to indicate GZ was ever the aggressor of fight starter.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

> You call it smoke and mirrors...I call it a logical response from someone being followed. Why is it so clear and acceptable to you that MR Z be suspicsious of Trayvon, but on the other hand you cant understand how someone might be creeped out and irritated that someone is following him in the dark and rain?
> 
> For the life of me I cant see why so many cant empathize with that.



I don't understand someone claiming to be afraid and creeped out confronting the person he or she is afraid of.

I don't empathize for one reason. Before, I felt a bit bad about the whole thing. Wanna know who turned me off? My daddy always said birds of a feather flock together. RACHEL is the one that made me see Trayvon in a different light. I was already a bit surprised at the REAL pics of him flashing the gang signs and flipping the bird and acting all ghetto. But RACHEL was his friend and they hung out A LOT. And look at Rachel and her attitude. What makes you think Trayvon did not have the SAME ATTITUDE when he confronted Zimmerman?

So explain that in laymans terms. You may sway me back to thinking poor little pony riding Trayvon was not acting like an idiot along with Zimmerman. But don't hold your breath.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody told GZ to stay in his car. Following is not a felony that allows the use of lawful self-defense by TM. It is the state's burden to prove that GZ threw the first punch. No evidence of this. All witness testimony backs GZ account. The police involved in the investigation said that GZ story adds up and that the minor inconsistencies that have people jumping through hoops about are not important. There is no threshold of injuries that one must sustain to justify lawful self-defense when confronted by felony assault. Again it is the burden of the state to prove that TM was not assaulting GZ. All of this has been stated during proceedings since 6.24.13.
> ...



If I was his lawyer, I would not put him on the stand. He told his account of the story today without having to be cross examined. From what I understand his interview with Sean Hannity will be introduced as well.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It's easier to turn your back on someone you don't know.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 1, 2013)

The left really screwed up, going for a murder charge.  Clearly that was a BIG mistake.  No way it was murder, they've failed to meet even the minimum criteria for murder.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 1, 2013)

S.J

Zimmerman is going to be a very rich man when he's done suing the fucking media. It's going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Do you have anything like pertinent facts to bring to the discussion?


----------



## rdean (Jul 1, 2013)

Zimmerman is currently the "Darrell Issa" of voluntary manslaughter.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J
> 
> Zimmerman is going to be a very rich man when he's done suing the fucking media. It's going to be fun to watch.



CNN Broadcasts Zimmerman Social Security Number

Add this to NBC and State of Florida


----------



## S.J. (Jul 1, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J
> 
> Zimmerman is going to be a very rich man when he's done suing the fucking media. It's going to be fun to watch.


I hope you're right, and he should have a good case against NBC for editing the 911 tape.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The kid died because he attacked a man with a gun. simple as that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't "act properly" at all. He wasn't a Law Enforcement Officer and there are laws against following and menacing others. Most Neighborhood Watch Folks are cautioned against patrolling armed as well, for obvious reasons. He had zero standing to do what he did when he got out of his car and followed a frightened kid. And it seems that he didn't have the proper training to handle the situation.
> ...



You mean other than the bullet in his chest and mud in his face as the wannabe mounted the dying boy from behind shoving the boy into the mud making sure he never breathed again, sucking the air out of him cursing him as the boy took his last breath in the grass with the guy who had chased him triumphantly bragging about his good deeds?

Sorry, but I can't shake the picture of GZ straddling him as the teen gasped for his last breath.  No CPR Mounted from behind pressing his arms apart and the boys face in the mud.  Suffocating him.  No remorse.  Bragged about it on TV.  Said it was gods plan. 

No offense to the GZ lovers, but GZ is a pathological liar, coward, freak, .... You guys who admire him cause he used his gun in self defense?  What about before and after the act?  What about no CPR?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> > You call it smoke and mirrors...I call it a logical response from someone being followed. Why is it so clear and acceptable to you that MR Z be suspicsious of Trayvon, but on the other hand you cant understand how someone might be creeped out and irritated that someone is following him in the dark and rain?
> >
> > For the life of me I cant see why so many cant empathize with that.
> 
> ...



Actually, I believe he may very well have had that attitude...I would be willing to bet that he did.  But that doesnt excuse the fact that he is being followed in the dark and rain...in a truck the entire complex and then on foot.

Im just trying to get people to see what could have been going through his mind.  If he is a thug...okay great...then GZ is following the wrong person in the dark.  What gets me is that GZ got the same impression, yet he gets out of his truck and initially runs after him...and then according to his own words with Sean Hannity was continuing after him to "keep an eye on him" to give a better location to police.

When GZ saw that the kid was irritated or wondering why he was being followed it was incumbent upon GZ to use his brain and understand why that would irritate the kid and at least try and defuse the situation.  The problem was he had made up his mind that this kid was up to no good and that the kid was in the wrong.  I beg to differ...so far it is GZ in the wrong to that point...the kid did no crime...he was creepily following someone. His intentions were in the right place, but the person he is following doesnt know what his intentions are...do you see my point, gracie?  Please tell me you do...please just one person is all I ask...lol.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Laid out and put to rest...repeatedly.

I get it...facts can't overcome your prejudice.

It's ok...irrational biases are hard to shake.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 1, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes, I agree. I always assume any strangers I see are trying to kill me, therefore I maul them on sight. Better to be safe than sorry, right?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Accused of attacking the man with the gun.  Accused by his killer.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Huh?  George' admitted to his wreck-less actions. It's on tape. Open and shut.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



But why did the man with a gun get attacked...did Trayvon follow GZ all the way thru the complex?  No....GZ followed him...lol.  Low and behold by the time he got to the end of his walk, he finally said something because he was clearly irritated and with good freaking reason.  How about you walk down the street at night and I slowly follow behind you in my truck...Then when you speed your walk up and I can no longer follow in my truck...I get out of my truck and follow you on foot...and all your doing is returning from the store?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



More crackpot bullshit. GZ never bragged about fighting or killing TM. He was trying to diffuse riots, attacks & revenge killings started by lies told about him by NBC. He was shocked TM was dead.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The pertinent facts are.. GZ killed the teen.  Admitted it.  The actions appear to be in self defense based  on GZ apparently refusing to put up ANY OTHER DEFENSE.  Apparently killing the kid was the only type of defense GZ could muster.  Nothing else.  He put himself in that position, wrecklessly.  Admitted it. Got out of the truck to follow, armed, admitted it.  GZ did not drag him out to the T.  GZ went there ARMED in the middle of the night.

Open and shut.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Shocked?  He shot him in the chest.  What did he think was gonna happen?  

Here, no regrets, NONE:


Give him a gun and he'll go kill some more.  God's plan.  His words not mine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Got any PROOF that it went down differently, or only another emotional demand for justice for another black thug?

Shit! I forgot, you aren't worried about dead black kids unless they were killed by a white dude.

I don't even need to respond to your posts anymore. You are making my case for me.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 1, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> I don't believe he shouldn't.
> 
> I assume that should read 'I don't believe he should, and don't believe he will.'
> 
> That's my vote.  I don't think it would be in his best interests.



I'm glad someone caught that.  That's what I would've voted too.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > You call it smoke and mirrors...I call it a logical response from someone being followed. Why is it so clear and acceptable to you that MR Z be suspicsious of Trayvon, but on the other hand you cant understand how someone might be creeped out and irritated that someone is following him in the dark and rain?
> ...



I see your point but cannot get past my own point. See the red above that you stated. I, too, would have already came to the conclusion that zimmerman did if I lived in that neighborhood and the majority of the crimes being committed was by blacks and I didn't recognize this guy who probably had a major attitude to boot. People make mistakes. Including both that "kid" and wannabe cop Zimmerman. People like RACHEL make me want to barf and Martin was best buds with her. For all we know, she urged him to go get the cracker. It wouldn't surprise me if she did. But she damn sure isn't going to admit it, now is she?

All conjecture. And prosecution has to prove their case. So far, all they have proven is there are a shitload of teen blacks who want to kill crackers and have fellow teens wanting to do the same now. Kill a cracker. Problem is, the idiots now know Z is not a cracker. He is hispanic. Does that stop them from their stupid ass threats? Nope. Which shows their mentality. And THAT, 25caliber, is what got Zimmerman to do what he did in following someone he was suspicious of.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > > You call it smoke and mirrors...I call it a logical response from someone being followed. Why is it so clear and acceptable to you that MR Z be suspicsious of Trayvon, but on the other hand you cant understand how someone might be creeped out and irritated that someone is following him in the dark and rain?
> ...



And in Zimmerman's mind he suspected he understood exactly what was irritating Martin...that Zimmerman was keeping an eye on him.

So he came over to grit on Zimmerman...tryng to intimidate him,  to keep Zimmerman from following him...suspicious character Martin...the guy who was scoping out houses in the dark...in the rain...

That didn't work...he saw the dude get out of his car to see what Martin was up to...so Martin ran around the corner,  making sure the white dude could see which path he took,  and hid,  hoping to ambush Zimmerman and teach him a lesson.

But Zimmerman didn't go up the path...and when Martin sees Zimmerman was going to leave without following that path at all he called out to him.

"Hey,  you got a problem?!?"  

This gave Martin time to close the distance...he was going to get this crazy ass cracker,  make an example out of him.

"No,  no problem."  Says Zimmerman.

BAM!  Martin sucker punches Zimmerman!

Then leaps on top of him.

Zimmerman struggles to get away.

This is better than Martin could possibly imagine!

He was getting his payback and this little bitch was screaming for help like a pussy.

Martin gets on top of Zimmerman...how dare this cracka not give him respect.

Now he was going to get a beat down,  the kind of beat down whitey deserved for diss'n him.

Wholey fucking shit...whiteys got a gun!

The End.

How's that for imagination and rampant speculation.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Seriously this GZ guy is a young Charles Manson.  No regrets, would not do anything different, gods plan... He's talking like he took out the trash.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well hells bells. Now I owe TWO big fat reps. I still have to spread some around so I'll do it as soon as I can.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



conjecture


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


I don't need any proof GZ provided it for the jury to listen too.  Bragged about it to the cops.  Bragged about it to the press.  Wreck-less endangerment, resulting in death. Open and shut.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It is not wrong or a crime to kill someone who is attempting to kill yourself or someone else. Why should he apologize for killing a racist thug killer? TM spent countless hours every day on the phone with Deedee. She was obviously his intellectual peer. He was fulled with race hating ignorance & was committing a hate crime killing when GZ shot him.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2013)

He didn't brag about anything. YOu are watching too much one sided media shit like HLN.
He asked the woman cop about God and whether he would be forgiven or whatever he said so that means after he found out he killed the guy, he felt BAD. But according to the idiots on HLN, all he was concerned about was himself. Well fucking DUH. Yes he was concerned. He just killed another human being. If that doesn't affect someone, then they are a robot, whether the person killed deserved it or not, most NORMAL people will feel bad being the one that ends that life.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



But see to me, you can still have your view...I actually have almost the same view in its totality.  You can still have your view and empathize with the one being followed...putting aside his thug like pictures...on that night just a kid walking home from the store.  

The whole view doesnt have to change, because someone acknowledges there were some things he could have done better.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



?  I'm confused.  Your a smart guy. What am I missing?  What about all what GZ did wasn't wreck-less endangerment?  There were about a dozen things he did that he should not have done.  I don't understand how you can in one sec. agree invol. manslaughter is likely, then in the next second accuse us of emotional conjecture.  You can't have it both ways.  

Remember when you got cut off on your bike?  GZ was cutting this kid off from his path to his home.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 1, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




Conjecture my ass.  Who followed who that night?  Who had committed no crime...who was being accused of it by the follower with no evidence to back it up...hes up to no good...excuse me...he hasnt done anything wrong...lol.

Thats not conjecture, sir...that is a known fact.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 1, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So, you have nothing to dispute Zimmerman's account other than more emotionalism. I thought not. Send me facts. Following someone is not illegal. Being armed in the rain is not illegal. Point to a single illegal thing George did. And No. Shooting Trayvon Martin in self defense was NOT illegal no matter how loudly you wail and how fiercely you gnash your teeth.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You are projecting.  Obviously DeeDee is your intellectual peer.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a smoking gun...anyone want to hear it...or have I said enough tonight?  lol


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Why do you feel the need to lie?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Whenever you Zimmerman supporters get the facts exposing his lies thrown in your faces, you always resort to the "reasonable doubt" defense. Knowing that you've successfully muddied the waters so that there's "reasonable doubt." However, you know that your guy is a pathological liar.
> 
> Put his A$$ on the stand.



1) You haven't provided any facts exposing his "lies". In fact, the eye witness testimony and the forensic evidence support his claim. You denying those facts aren't exposing lies.

2) Reasonable doubt defense? That's no a defense. That's the standard the Prosecution has to prove. They have to prove the case beyond a reasonable doubt. If they cannot prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt, justice demands he be found Not Guilty.

3) Why would the defense put him on the stand? They already have his side of what happens admitted in the audio that was presented. There is no reason to believe his testimony will be any different

4) Im glad to see you have realized that there is a reasonable doubt and he should be found Not Guilty. That is what would be just in this case.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The left really screwed up, going for a murder charge.  Clearly that was a BIG mistake.  No way it was murder, they've failed to meet even the minimum criteria for murder.



Heck, they can't even prove assault.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Ex-fiance:  Veronica Zuazo

What kind of name do you think Zuazo is?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> S.J
> 
> Zimmerman is going to be a very rich man when he's done suing the fucking media. It's going to be fun to watch.



You think he is going to remain a public figure and wait for someone to try to kill him?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Zimmerman.

Martin committed the crime of aggravated assault with intend to maim,  at a minimum.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...





sigh I'll slow down cause I'm not getting the point across, and I don't know why.

I'll respond to your statements pointing out pertinent parts.

>>Following someone is not illegal. 
Correct.  Following someone you have identified as a suspect is not illegal, it's wreck-less. 

>>Being armed in the rain is not illegal. 
Correct.  Following someone you have identified as a suspect in the rain is not illegal, it's wreck-less. 

>> Point to a single illegal thing George did. And No. Shooting Trayvon Martin in self defense was NOT illegal no matter how loudly you wail and how fiercely you gnash your teeth.

It has nothing to do with whether or not GZ killed the kid in self defense.  Self defense means nothing in the case for involuntary manslaughter that I'm talking about.  The kid died. GZ could have been trying to save the kid and the gun accidentally went off self defense accident, on purpose, does not matter.

Yes or no?  George was armed.  
Yes or no? George went out into the rain walking around in circles in the area where the "suspect" was recently seen.  
Yes or no, he did this after making the call to the police?
Yes or no, he knew the cops were coming and he did not want the suspect to get away?

You are 100% correct up until the point the boy died, GZ had done nothing wrong (this if you believe GZ's testimony.)  Where GZ gets into trouble is the fact that the boy died, in part, due to George's wreckless act.  You can make the case that it was 99% TM's fault.  Fine.  1% George's wreckless act led to the death of a human being.  That is Involuntary Manslaughter.  

I'm not a lawyer, so If I'm wrong please lawyers speak up and tell me how I'm wrong.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Touche...but not to that point he hadnt.

Come on M, you cant see my point on any of this?  Nothing?  You dont have to change your opinion of self defense.  But nothing?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > S.J
> ...



The Black Panthers put a bounty on his head, remember? That bounty still stands. He would do good to make himself scarce.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I have a smoking gun...anyone want to hear it...or have I said enough tonight?  lol



I want to here it. I may be busy tomorrow. Out with it dude!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Would he have acted differently if he had known what the outcome would be? Of course, but the fact remains. He broke no law. I'm going to bed. Perhaps you will be more mature tomorrow, but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Im just gonna count how many times you used the term "whitey", "cracka"...its all about race?  Its clouding your judgment...you have fallen into the race trap.  You are now emotionally involved because of race.  That much is clear by your post...you are better than that.  I know some on the other side are doing the same, but man.

This shouldnt be about race from either side...it diminishes your argument.

There is other stuff blatantly wrong with your post also...Im just running out of energy.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok. I can't resist any more. Sorry, but I just can't. It's like fingernails on a blackboard.

RECKLESS....NO W!!!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Why are you saying what I said is a lie?  Head buried in the sand all day?

You must have missed the evidence showing GZ following TM in his truck, pulling ahead of TM and parking right in front of TM in the oncoming traffic lane on an angle cutting off the direction TM was walking.  Forcing TM to walk around his truck.  Zimmerman was taunting him.  Had the cops on the phone, gun in his holster, wannabe cop mode...

Yes, if you are following someone assess where he's going then pull in front of him and park on an angle blocking the road.. Hell yeah you are cutting off their path to where they are going. TM was going home.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Tell that to Rachel and trayvons other buds.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I have a smoking gun...anyone want to hear it...or have I said enough tonight?  lol
> ...



Hi Kiss...you're the only one interested, so I will PM it to you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Ok. I can't resist any more. Sorry, but I just can't. It's like fingernails on a blackboard.
> 
> RECKLESS....NO W!!!!!



Doh.. Yeah I'm a terrible speller. Thx.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I have ad nausea on here...bring race into it and you are just as bad as them.  Be bigger than that.

Cant have it both ways...if so, then GZ is guilty of racially profiling a black male because of the recent crimes of other black males.  "He looks black".  Not saying he didnt have a right to be suspicious, but he was suspicious because of the previous black male that he saw standing in the patio and the  black male burglarizing the same home. Heres another black kid running between houses?  Cant have it both ways.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Dude, GZ was asked if he would do anything differently.  He said no.  Not one thing.  The law says if by your own reckless act a person dies you are accountable. That's the law.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Sorry,  25...I don't.

If you followed me,  for whatever reason...and I turned around and said "You got a problem,  Cochise?"  and you said "No, no problem" and put your hand in your pocket...if I attack you...I'm going to jail.

Because you haven't committed any crime and are not only well within your rights...it's a free country...you can do whatever you want,  as long as it is legal,  and doesn't infringe on my rights.

While I on the other hand have committed a crime.

Your following me in a public area doesn't infringe on my rights,  and it's totally legal.

And if I'm Martin hell,  you left me allow and went off in a different direction.

I took it upon myself to search you out,  and confront you.

Which is still totally legal and doesn't infringe on YOUR rights.

Now I've put myself in this position.

I say "what's your problem"  you say "no problem"  we are cool.

Until !!!

I commit a crime by assaulting you.

Whether it's by reaching into my pocket or not...I acted on a false premise.

I'm the aggressor now...you are the victim.

And it all goes pear shaped.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Uhm... this trial is not about whether TM is guilty of assault.  It's about what Zim did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And again.. disagree with the "big" man on campus and you get negged by the "big" man on campus.  Earnie, when will you realize that you are not going to change my mind with intimidation?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I made it all up.

I figured if y'all were going to make stuff up,  I might as well join in.

When facts and evidence don't matter,  this is what you get.

I salted it with some truth,  just like y'all do.

It actually looks damn near plausible...

Can't prove that it's true though,  I have no idea what Trayvon thought.

It is entirely speculation on my part.

Anyone can do it,  as long as they are willing to deviate from the facts and simply conjecture.

What's good for the goose should be good for the gander,  right?

The only racist statement in this trial came from Trayvon.

Why is it wrong of me to parlay that into an alternate theory of the crime?

Welcome to my world.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

zimmerman shot the guy on top of him, beating him. I would have done the same and I don't give a rats ass what color he or she is.

Problem solved.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 2, 2013)

You would have to have the IQ of a houseplant or a Simpson juror to believe Zimmerman instigated the attack.

From what I understand this jury has less of an "inner-city" feel. This puppy is over.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I havnt made one thing up...not one.  So to say y'all is factually incorrect and irresponsible.  I certainly never went to the level you went to.  Im disappointed actually.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




And Martin walked right by unmolested.

Then he had all the time in the world to get home.

He choose to confront Zimmerman instead.

But you knew that.

And then lied about it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Jeez...if you don't stop, it is going to take me forever to pos rep you, dude.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So Martin is being creepishly followed and the onus is on him to run as fast as he can home?

Where is the onus on Mr Z not to follow people in the dark?  Especially after being told "we dont need you to do that?"

If the onus was on Martin to run home then the onus was also on Mr Z not to get out of his truck.

If both would have happened then we wouldnt have a trial.  But no onus on Mr Z just Trayvon right?  Up to the point of the punch he was actually the victim, but the onus is on the victim?

You mean to tell me that if it was your kid laying dead in the lawn, then you couldnt think of any mistakes GZ made?  Nope my son should have just ran home...big dummie.  Wouldnt you be pissed after finding out how your son was in fact followed in the dark and rain...relentlessly?  Especially knowing that your son had committed no crime?  How sad would you be to look down and see that bag of skittles laying there that he was getting at the store for the other 12 year old at home waiting for Trayvon to come home and watch the NBA all star game with him?  All Trayvons fault?  Nothing on GZ?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You see it differently.

Is there a shred of evidence that Zimmerman putting his hand in his pocket provoked Martin's attack?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Uh...no.

The onus is on Martin not to punch Zimmerman in the face,  leap on top of him and pound his head into the concrete.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Thats right...great point....walked by several times unmolested and he walked by several times without approaching and calling out Z also...right?  in fact even ran away at one point...but that didnt stop MR Z...he kept following...he kept following and Trayvon kept walking...until he was followed on foot near his home...finally he said something...

Z went reaching at that point for a phone to call 911 again? LMAO they were already on their way and he was going to meet them...whatcha calling 911 again for...yeah right.  When he reached for what he couldnt find...the creepy follower in the dark got clocked...during the struggle when he kept going for his gun...he continued to get clocked.  Oh I know speculation right...why?  Because GZ didnt say it?  Dont you think he has motive not to say it?

You crack me up bro...you are stating that essentially it was Trayvon that repeatedly showed restraint when followed by this strange person in the dark and rain.

How many times must he continue on his way without asking why hes being followed?  What number is good for you?  Infinitely?  Turn tail and book it home...well how do I know he wont be following me the next time I go to the store?  I think Ill ask why now and settle it now.

You made my point...I can sleep now...lol.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



If Trayvon was being followed, how is it he's the one that attacked?  GZ's account has holes in it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



How do you know first of all that he wasnt punched because he went reaching?...Hell, even GZ clues you into this....how do you know that he wasnt continually punched because the gun was exposed and he was going for it?...oh GZ didnt tell you that (actually he did)?  Thats why.  And I wonder why GZ didnt tell you that.  The gun was exposed that much we know...he did reach for a phone that wasnt there to call 911 that he knew was already on their way (wink wink).  Come on dude...do you believe everything you hear.  Why?  Bias?  I could have a bias too...in fact, Ill admit that I did in the beginning...Al and Jessie pissed me off...I had bias...but I put it aside.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> You mean to tell me that if it was your kid laying dead in the lawn, then you couldnt think of any mistakes GZ made?  Nope my son should have just ran home...big dummie.  Wouldnt you be pissed after finding out how your son was in fact followed in the dark and rain...relentlessly?  Especially knowing that your son had committed no crime?  How sad would you be to look down and see that bag of skittles laying there that he was getting at the store for the other 12 year old at home waiting for Trayvon to come home and watch the NBA all star game with him?  All Trayvons fault?  Nothing on GZ?



I see you added this after I responded.

I've gone over this like 20 times.

Twenty first time here we come...

Both Zimmerman and Martin have the freedom to go where they want when they want in the public areas.

If Zimmerman want's to follow,  he can.

If Martin wants to go home,  he can...he does not have a right not to be observed or followed.

Zimmerman has the right to follow or stop following Martin at his whim.

The dispatcher,  by their own testimony,   has no authority to order Zimmerman to do anything.

We live in a free country.

It isn't free if you are penalized for doing that which you have every right to do.

Martin has every right to confront Zimmerman.

He has every right to inquire why he is being followed.

He has every right not to go home.

Zimmerman has a right to put his hand in his pocket at any time he sees fit to do so.

Martin DOES NOT have a right to assault Zimmerman.

Martin DOES NOT have a right to straddle Zimmerman and pummel him.

Martin DOES NOT have a right to pound Zimmerman's head against concrete.

Martin DOES NOT have a right to cover Zimmerman's mouth or nose or both to keep him from screaming.

Zimmerman DOES have a right to use lethal force if he believed that either his life is in danger or he fears grave bodily harm.

So,  who acted within their rights?  If you answered George Zimmerman,  you are correct.

And who didn't?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



LOL...yeah...listen to GZ...he reached and got clocked...listen to the questioning...listen to the reenactment...yeah his own words is the evidence...he tells you.  Im not pulling this out of my ass.  Im going by what he said and putting two and two together.  Was he supposed to wait for the phone to be pulled out...he sees him scared and reaching for something...the follower in the dark got clocked because of it.

How about this?  Instead of being scared and saying "oh no I dont have a problem"...how about you quickly identify yourself and tell him the police are on the way...how about that?  Nope no problem here...well there obviously is...you have followed me in the dark thru the entire complex and Ive done nothing wrong....theres no problem?...lmao.  he lied!  There was a problem and he called police and is now trying to pinpoint his location having done no crime.  Damn right there was a problem.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


That used to be a crime.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to tell me that if it was your kid laying dead in the lawn, then you couldnt think of any mistakes GZ made?  Nope my son should have just ran home...big dummie.  Wouldnt you be pissed after finding out how your son was in fact followed in the dark and rain...relentlessly?  Especially knowing that your son had committed no crime?  How sad would you be to look down and see that bag of skittles laying there that he was getting at the store for the other 12 year old at home waiting for Trayvon to come home and watch the NBA all star game with him?  All Trayvons fault?  Nothing on GZ?
> ...



You didnt answer my question...not one of them.  And no...you do have the right NOT to be followed in the dark and rain.  If you dont believe me...come follow me like GZ was following Trayvon and find out how quck the cops get called and instruct you to stop following me...if you keep it up...Ill get a restraining order...if you keep it up...you will go to jail.  Dont tell me I dont have a right NOT to be followed...are you crazy?

Again, do your kids have right NOT to be followed?  You dont have a problem with that?  Are you able to answer that?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

You are going on emotion, 25caliber. Stick to the facts as we know them. And if it doesn't fit..you must acquit. (Sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You are going on emotion, 25caliber. Stick to the facts as we know them. And if it doesn't fit..you must acquit. (Sorry, couldn't resist).



LOL.

I am acting the exact opposite of emotion...Im looking at both sides void of emotion.

If GZ had killed someone on heres kid...ill bet you a million they could come up with a ton of things GZ did wrong.  Unfortunately, that is the scenario I have to give to try and get people to stop and think for a second.  But that doesnt appear to be working...the bias is too deep.  Discouraging that people cant keep their opinion yet admit or recognize some mistakes from both sides.

Play the game...see how many you can list.

I admitted my bias of being pro zimmerman in the beginning...see my earlier posts...very pro zimmerman...al and jessie piss me off...but I put that aside.  its too bad that others cant or wont.  They have it all figured out...to me they are showing they dont and far from it.  Figuring it out sees both sides and what could be done on both sides to hopefully avoiding this disaster in the future...problem solving...objective thinking.

I just see two sides spewing their bias every day...how freaking boring is that...whats that do?  It causes a forum race divide and both sides have fallen into it.  They may not see it...they may be too ashamed to admit it...but its there.  I can see it plain as day.

By the way, speaking of emotion...you cant give enough reps to someone who is clearly emotional...you thank that and rep that..."white"  "cracka"...you praise that and then tell me Im emotional...wow.  See your post #5521.

You admitted to your emotion after seeing ganglike finger signs in pictures...which by the way you would not have had that night.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Good...I'm glad you'll get some sleep...because I think you are getting a little punchy...no pun intended.

A) I hope that's not the smoking gun,  that he was going to call 911 again.

Why wouldn't he,  as a deterrent,  or more obviously to let them know exactly where he was,  as they were expecting him at the mailboxes,  and here was the guy right here...the guy found him.

B)  I don't see where you are going with unmolested.  My point was to RKM that Zimmmerman never blocked Martin from anywhere...he didn't "cut off Martin's path home".  Martin walked right by unmolested...as in unimpeded.

C)  No matter how many times you repeat it...you cannot assault someone for reaching into their pocket.

D)  You understand that while you can legally make a preemptive strike in some circumstances...the one you are describing is not one of them.


----------



## Politico (Jul 2, 2013)

If I was the defense I would rest immediately when it's my turn.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Will he?
> 
> Why? Why not?



Why do you care? Are you looking to upgrade your TV set?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




  Thanks Gracie...we'll call it even,  as I have been trying to rep your posts and get the dreaded Spread around message as well.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Well thats just it...and you missed it...why not call the same help line...you have already given them the information and they have already cops are on the way...why would you call the other help line....smoking gun...right over your head.  During interrogation he fealt the need to say 911 because he had to ... he had already called the other one...it wouldnt make sense.  Serino didnt catch it.  He knew the cops were enroute in a hurry and in fact they were there within seconds of the incident ending.  So why call a different 911 and perhaps go thru it all again if you need to do it quick...why not call the same number and ask them....think, Missouri...think.

I tend to get punchy when people say I am making stuff up and then start throwing out racist scenarios to make their points...sorry.

BTW...I dont believe that Mr Z drove in front of trayvon and parked in his way...dont believe that at all...I believe he was following him...not cutting him off...just clearing that up.  Now that was made up by RKM...and you are right.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

I really don't wish to continue the back and forth with you, 25caliber. You are dealing with emotional issues, not facts. Proof is your comments about if it were your kid that was killed, yet you completely leave out the "what if" ZIMMERMAN was your kid. This shows you are biased to one side. And talking to you about it is like talking to yon wall. There is no wiggle room with you. The wall is the wall.

So...don't be surprised if I don't continue discussing this trial with you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

S.J. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Now? Heck they got away with intimidating people during the 2008 election, a bounty is nothing, right?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Well..if that is you in your pic and you are older than you look in it, I don't mind spreading with ya. Oh. Wait. That didn't sound right.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> If I was the defense I would rest immediately when it's my turn.


The prosecution should simply withdraw the charges. The absurdity of their case should even dawn on the black community and the race pimps will eventually stop whining.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Here's your big chance...

Prove to me that Martin attacked because Zimmerman put his hand in his pocket.

Go.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



    <----Look,  you're making me blush.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So I answer your question but you dont give me the same respect?  First of all I have already stated it in another post.  But here it is again.

GZ says it...go watch the reenactment...he says he reached and then he got clocked.  You use GZs words...and so am I...what more proof do you need?  Your guy said it!!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Punchy,  as in from too little sleep...Urban Dictionary: punchy

Not a smoking gun.

The non-emergency number may or may not get answered at night.

Happens all the time here.

And it's a switchboard number,  so there's no telling who you are going to get.

If you want someone right now on the line for sure,  you call 911.

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a joke of a trial. Somehow this is more important then the genocide within our inner-cities. LOL!!!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



LMAO...wrong...he just got off the phone with them 2 minutes ago, dude!!  Is that all you have?  It doesnt matter who you get...they would have record of your previous call and could tell you exactly where the cops were...which was right around the damn corner.  GZ even admits that when he was yelling for help, that he was yelling for the police because he thought they might even already be there...lol.

Definitely a smoking gun.  You just refuse to think, dont you?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Careful there, 25caliber. Don't start getting all personal.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

It's planned. Wag the dog sorta thing, I think.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Sorry,  not proof of anything.

That is a logical fallacy.

If he had said "zerbert" and got clocked,  would that mean that saying zerbert caused the attack?  Of course not.

But...but...but,  maybe to Martin,  zerbert is a terrible racial epithet...so of course he was justified in beating the shit out of Zimmerman! 

/Sarcasm off.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Careful there, 25caliber. Don't start getting all personal.




Careful, gracie...you have a bias toward M because he agrees in lockstep with you...I will take that criticism from someone not handing out reps to another guy doing the same thing you are accusing me of.  Go read the post you repped...and you are telling me to be careful?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I really don't wish to continue the back and forth with you, 25caliber. You are dealing with emotional issues, not facts. Proof is your comments about if it were your kid that was killed, yet you completely leave out the "what if" ZIMMERMAN was your kid. This shows you are biased to one side. And talking to you about it is like talking to yon wall. There is no wiggle room with you. The wall is the wall.
> 
> So...don't be surprised if I don't continue discussing this trial with you.



And where is your wiggle room...and you are the one factually incorrect...blatantly.  I have already told you that my initial bias was with Mr Z...I have posted in his favor ad nausea...I am now looking at the other side.  So you are completely ignorant of my previous posts...one clue is for you to go back and look at some of the posts you pos repped me...thats your first clue.  Just a few posts back I cited M being right and RKM being wrong....you missed that...go back other posts and you will see other wiggles...lol.

I have yet to see you give the other side or even show the capacity to try.  If you have...show me and I will apologize.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

I enjoy reading people with open minds. Yours is closed. And I will hand out reps to those that post what I have a hard time expressing. You are getting personal. Lighten up. That's all I was saying but if you want to make more of it than what it is, be my guest.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




I think you need some sleep so you can think more clearly.

There is nothing the least bit unusual about calling 911 in this situation.

If you think this is evidence of anything,  you need sleep more that you know.

Now,  you can keep arguing that it is,  but I don't think anyone but you will see it that way.

Well,  Truthseeker,  Snookie,  Zona, and rdean will probably agree with you wholeheartedly...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't wish to continue the back and forth with you, 25caliber. You are dealing with emotional issues, not facts. Proof is your comments about if it were your kid that was killed, yet you completely leave out the "what if" ZIMMERMAN was your kid. This shows you are biased to one side. And talking to you about it is like talking to yon wall. There is no wiggle room with you. The wall is the wall.
> ...



You go back and read MY Posts. I said BOTH were idiots. BOTH got themselves in this mess and BOTH are responsible for what transpired. I also said zimmerman needs a few years in the slammer and shouldn't walk away without some form of punishment.
But...walls can't see because they are walls.

I plan to show you nothing. Your apology is not accepted at this time. Once you decide to get off your duff and go look at my posts, you will see. This is not a cut and dried case. The defense has not even got very far and you already want to see Zimmerman nailed. I want to wait until ALL the facts are in and not play these stupid guessing games when nobody knows and nobody will every know what truly went down. Which means I am open to muse more evidence whereas you? You are a wall.

Now....do not talk to me again and I will not talk to you. Otherwise, I might get grumpy. I don't like being grumpy. And you wouldn't like me being grumpy either.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I enjoy reading people with open minds. Yours is closed. And I will hand out reps to those that post what I have a hard time expressing. You are getting personal. Lighten up. That's all I was saying but if you want to make more of it than what it is, be my guest.



Dont falsely accuse me of something incorrect...you made more of it.  You call that closed...I call it retorting slander.

Here Ill show you one sample just a few posts back...

Me to M:
"BTW...I dont believe that Mr Z drove in front of trayvon and parked in his way...dont believe that at all...I believe he was following him...not cutting him off...just clearing that up. Now that was made up by RKM...and you are right."


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well look whos getting personal now.  Im a wall when I get those responses...didnt call the same number because they may not answer when he just got off the damn phone with them? .....seriously?....just who is being the wall there?

But I told you I would apologize...and I do...you did say that...I was wrong.  My bad.

So both were idiots and he should serve time...well we agree I guess...lol.  manslaughter not M2.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading people with open minds. Yours is closed. And I will hand out reps to those that post what I have a hard time expressing. You are getting personal. Lighten up. That's all I was saying but if you want to make more of it than what it is, be my guest.
> ...








Go to bed. Recharge your batteries.
If you want the last word, knock yourself out.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Im a night owl...im wide awake and of clear thought. If you really stop and think about exactly what he said and put your thinking cap on it, you might be able to see the oddity in his statement...and yours for that matter. But you have it all figured out and probably wont bother...I did.

If he takes the stand is asked about it, then watch him squirm...then maybe you will go "ahh, I get it"....time will tell.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't wish to continue the back and forth with you, 25caliber. You are dealing with emotional issues, not facts. Proof is your comments about if it were your kid that was killed, yet you completely leave out the "what if" ZIMMERMAN was your kid. This shows you are biased to one side. And talking to you about it is like talking to yon wall. There is no wiggle room with you. The wall is the wall.
> ...



What you don't see is that while you claim openmindedness...you are as entrenched in your belief that Zimmerman is guilty of something as you claim we are of his innocence.

The truth is you are neither in the middle nor unprejudiced.


----------



## Politico (Jul 2, 2013)

No reason to. The defense shouldn't even call anyone.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thought you werent talking to me anymore...maybe its you that needs the last word...of love being accused of exactly what the other is doing...it strengthens my argument.

So i give a sincere apology and you say this?  Charge your own batteries, maam...I touched a nerve and you need to take a breath or two...see we can go back and forth with insults all night.

I dont hold grudges...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

> If he takes the stand is asked about it, then watch him squirm...then maybe you will go "ahh, I get it"....time will tell.



And do you have it in you to go "ahh, I get it" if the defense proves it was self defense? I don't think so. You are determined that you are right and trayvon rode ponies and was 12 years old eating skittles. Your posts show it clearly. So the difference between discussing this with you is...most of us will judge after all evidence is in, not string up zimmerman without hearing the OTHER side.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



lol,

Traydick want back to his place and then circled around to behind a bush. He then jumped on Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So you can clearly see mine...although I have made a relentless case for both sides...yet you cant see your own while taking only one side?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I am female. Old, but still female. We tend to change our minds a lot. I said you can have the last word but did indeed respond to you again. Won't happen further. Fact. 
Toodles, 25caliber.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> > If he takes the stand is asked about it, then watch him squirm...then maybe you will go "ahh, I get it"....time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> And do you have it in you to go "ahh, I get it" if the defense proves it was self defense? I don't think so. You are determined that you are right and trayvon rode ponies and was 12 years old eating skittles. Your posts show it clearly. So the difference between discussing this with you is...most of us will judge after all evidence is in, not string up zimmerman without hearing the OTHER side.



Nope...the defense is doing incredible...mark omara is taking the entire prosecution team to school.  The state is horrid.  Why?  because they fell into the race trap.  Instead of eliminating it and going after certain things GZ did that could have been reckless, they fell into the trap of pleasing protesters...there motive is wrong and their judgment is clouded....I said from the beginning if they take that route, they will lose.  And they will.

We both agree he should serve time...well that aint happening with this team.  You say he should go away?  Do you believe that?  Because that is the case I am making...how they can get there...and you dismiss me?  Strange.  Im trying to show that there was negligence and some wreckless behavior...how else are you going to get what you want with him serving time?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Fair enough.  You built your wall and now you are taking your ball and going home.

Lots of old people on here...we need more clear thinking youngins.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I formulate my opinions based of observable facts and evidence.

I told you that from day one.

You have presented speculation.

It's good speculation.

But it holds no more weight than the speculation I wrote that you took such serious offense to.

I was holding up a mirror,  hoping you would understand.

What I did,  and what you do go hand in glove.

You claim it is critical thinking,  but really it's make suppositions and then attempting to support them as though they were facts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.
> ...



You're right, Marc...I WAS pushing that theory!  It was the only one that made sense from the timeline of the calls.  If Martin REALLY runs for home then he's there safe and sound.  I thought that perhaps he hid in someone's back porch or a bush until Zimmerman went past and then the two had a confrontation when Zimmerman returned, headed back to his SUV but Rachel Jenteal's testimony made it clear that Martin HAD run away and was outside of the condo he was staying in when she called him back.  THE ONLY WAY HE AND ZIMMERMAN COME TOGETHER AT THAT POINT IS IF MARTIN GOES BACK TO CONFRONT THE "CREEPY ASSED CRACKER"!

Nice try?  The testimony of the Prosecution's "star" witness illustrates that anyone pushing the double-back theory was SPOT ON!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




What a douche.  I knew the nice guy routine was just a facade.

Your true colors are showing.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Y'all, take a look at 25's list of posts.  He has posted non stop 24/7 for 3 days and maybe longer.  I was just tired of looking at his list of posts.  Is he some kind of bot?  Getting paid to post?  Is he the new incarnation of *she who shall not be named?*  We all know she got paid to post.  How does 1 person post for 3 days (maybe more) straight without taking time out to eat and sleep?  Manic high? Meth?  Any ideas?



You creepy stalker...so you are going to my page...looking for my posts...then trolling me...you just outed yourself.  And you claim to be a psychologist, a law professor, a nurse, a youth advocate?  you childish twit!

You started it with me, sunshine....you were ignored and you continued...calling faggot and other vulgar names along with accusing of racism towards mexicans...to which you finally got a response....you should be ashamed of your behavior.  And further ashamed of how you are deceiving this forum with lies about me.  My guess is they probably have a pretty good feel for you...trust me I have heard.  You are known as the old and crazy, braggart lady....a bully of epic proportions.  I wont be bullied by you.  If you have a problem with your insults being responded to, then you can put a stop to that pretty quick.

It was you who started it again today...my guess is something I said really hit home with you and you dont have the maturity to handle it...that much is blatantly obvious.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Check yourself...go back and look at your posts...your nicety was a facade.  Your supposed "mirror" post was not that at all...it was bigoted, offensive and completely out of order.  I went no where near that level...just giving a different perspective.

But if you asked me a question...I answered it....like the last one you asked.  Shred of evidence?  I gave it to you...no conjecture...no speculation...GZs words.  Thats not good enough for you.

You answer my questions with accusing me of conjecture and speculation.  That will cause a very nice person to go in another direction.  Essentially you didnt defuse the situation...you incited it...and now you yell victim?

GZ did some things right...he did some things wrong...I have acknowledged both...and gave logic for both.  Since when is GZs own words conjecture?...Especially when you seem to hang on every word he says?  You cant have it both ways bro...you cant go by some words and not the others.  He makes mistakes...hes not a pro...hes a NH captain who killed someone who is not here to defend or retort his claims.

You have to want to find it and you can...of course if you dont want to...you will stay away from it...that suggests to me a bias...a big one....most likely because of the reasons I already posted and also evident from your bigoted tirade.  you made that mistake...not I.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



No worries. I won't speak to him again, and have removed him from my friends list. I plan to send him a prezzie too, when I can.

He is new here. This whole board is populated by older and wiser people, so I'm pretty sure they may be insulted he thinks this place should be inhabited by "youngins".


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Didnt say there shouldnt be old people here...just said we need more youngins...I was being sarcastic for crying out loud...geez people...emotions on the sleeve much...look what you have dished out to me and you still got a respectful apology...not accepted mind you.

And dont give me this you think he should be put away and serve time...I have a hard time believing that.  You think he was an idiot?  Why?  You want him put away for some time?  Well how ya gonna get there, sherlock?  I mean lord you cant just say I think they were both idiots...state why!!  Show why!!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




At this point,  I could care less what your opinion is.

This isn't anger or malice...it's just a fact.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Oh save it...your patronizing.  You went on the bigoted tirade...not I, buddy.  You were in a debate and you resorted to that...you stooped to a low level and now you cant handle the response...very telling.

You are one of those dish it out, but cant take it type of fellers...just think tomorrow you can come back on and chat with a bunch of people who agree with everything you say...how fun.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



He's one of those folks that pretends to be a nice guy,  but if you won't be swayed by their good guy "logic"...well,  suddenly they ain't so nice any more.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Sadly it is. The race pimps on one side, and you retards on the other. Say, where is the most recent statement by Wane LaPiere in support of Zimmerman ?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Close minded. Hence...being a wall. You can talk to the wall all day long and it will never stop being a wall.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




It is covered quite well in CCW class that picking a fight with someone and then shooting them when your getting beat down is not self defense. This is why George Zimmerman is the poster boy of how its done wrong.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Says the guy who went postal when hit with a different perspective...yeah, you make a lot of sense.  How would you describe you and your tirade...since you think you are so good at sizing people up.

Youre kinda like GZ...you follow and stalk like a creep...then dont like it when you are confronted.  Is there a problem?  Oh no...no problem here...lmao.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Some think they do, but in the end , the loudest ones here would shit their pants and scream like a bitch to had they been in the same situation.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And you would know, right?

Says the lady who wants GZ to pay with time...but doesnt know how to get there.  In fact, dismisses the guy with suggestions to get there and reps the person who wants the opposite.  Yeah, youre believable.  Well hes just an idiot and needs to go away for awhile...lol....Nice!

When you are objective it is very easy to spot the bias...very easy...thats why its more fun.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Freaking AMEN, brotha.  And how about following someone in the dark and rain and cant figure out why someone might have a problem with it.  Most in here think that is perfectly normal and not in the least creepy...wow.  Let me follow you all the way home from the store in the dark and rain and then on foot when you run away...lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

Worth a watch. Not saying I agree with this guy. It's funny that he's a defense attorney, but is talking like a prosecutor. That's b/c you can tell what he is rooting for.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvE6W719Mrk]George Zimmerman Trial: Voluntary Manslaughter, Not Murder In Trevon Martin Case - John Burris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

watching now...GG.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



We need to find out whether he was shot in self defense.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:
> 
> Zimmerman doesn't need to be called to the stand. His entire testimony was played on tape before the court, when he gave it to Investigator Serino. The defense should feel no reason to be compelled to call him to the stand.



Oh, they want this guy on the stand.  Hope he doesn't refuse..


----------



## S.J. (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Bitch, give it up.  Face it, it didn't go down the way you were hoping it had.  It was obviously self-defense, deal with it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wow...bias much?...what a tirade...wow!  I bolded it for you...you need a psyche...and look at the post you responded to...call that a mirror?...yeah okay...no wonder you dont think very well...lol.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm still wondering how Trayvon could have jumped out of the bushes at Zimmerman when there weren't any bushes around the whole fucking complex?

Sorry.......................but I hope Zimmerman can explain himself sufficiently, because if he can't, he should go to jail for a very long time.

And...................the 911 call he made calling Trayvon a "fucking punk" ain't gonna look good for him either.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering how Trayvon could have jumped out of the bushes at Zimmerman when there weren't any bushes around the whole fucking complex?
> 
> Sorry.......................but I hope Zimmerman can explain himself sufficiently, because if he can't, he should go to jail for a very long time.
> 
> And...................the 911 call he made calling Trayvon a "fucking punk" ain't gonna look good for him either.



This is also discussed in CCW class. You don't say nothing. Honestly, I dong think GZ had plans to kill the kid or even have contact with him. I think this death was an honest to God act of stupidity on GZ's part.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Sarah can't stand that whitey can't be blamed...Not only that this is going to be a slap in the face to the lying lap dog media.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering how Trayvon could have jumped out of the bushes at Zimmerman when there weren't any bushes around the whole fucking complex?
> 
> Sorry.......................but I hope Zimmerman can explain himself sufficiently, because if he can't, he should go to jail for a very long time.
> 
> And...................the 911 call he made calling Trayvon a "fucking punk" ain't gonna look good for him either.



Big fucking deal. Travis was fucking punk. He dripped fucking punk. We all know GZ would have said that whether it was recorded on the 911 tape or not. And he was right.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering how Trayvon could have jumped out of the bushes at Zimmerman when there weren't any bushes around the whole fucking complex?
> ...



So...................if Trayvon (NOT Travis you idiot) was a punk and dripped punk, does that still mean that he should have been followed by a person who desperately wanted to be a cop, but failed the tests and had to settle for being a member of the neighborhood watch, and was shot because some moron (who failed to be selected as a member of the police) thought he was guilty just because he didn't like how he looked?

If you think like George Zimmerman, I feel sorry for your being spun in a bubble of bigotry.

Zimmerman is someone who shot before he thought, and should pay the price for his actions.

I hope he's in jail for 5 to 25 years.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering how Trayvon could have jumped out of the bushes at Zimmerman when there weren't any bushes around the whole fucking complex?
> ...



Many sub 35 year olds ooz punk. You advocating that we shoot them all ? Last I saw, being a punk is not against the law. As far as that go's, what law was Martin breaking when Judge Dredd decided to follow him ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

*COPS GO DOOR-TO-DOOR IN TRAYVON TOWN*

Cops are going door-to-door in an American city again, only this time at least they are knocking on doors instead of knocking them down.

The most recent example of a police-state presence is developing even now in Sanford, Fla., where neighborhood-watch participant George Zimmerman is on trial for murder for the death of teenager Trayvon Martin.


t Cops go door-to-door in Trayvon town


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still wondering how Trayvon could have jumped out of the bushes at Zimmerman when there weren't any bushes around the whole fucking complex?
> ...



Now he is trying to justify it in front of Trayvon's parents and all the world by lying about how it happened.  

It may be too late, the prosecution has not been tough enough.  The wittnesses aren't good for them but they have no choice but to put them on the stand.  For instance, his statements from that night were read by someone who can't even see well enough to read the words.  The lead prosecuter, Bernie de la Rionda let her struggle through it and what she was saying was so choppy, it made no sense.

He should have read it and had her follow along.

The video at the police station that night wasn't working so the statement in messy writing was all they had.  Hope the prosecution can get their case together, not looking good.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *COPS GO DOOR-TO-DOOR IN TRAYVON TOWN*
> 
> Cops are going door-to-door in an American city again, only this time at least they are knocking on doors instead of knocking them down.
> 
> ...



And so it begins. Mz Footstool head on the HLN show got her point across loud and clear, didn't she?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Actually, I find the inconsistencies in the various stories he's told to be troubling.

Sorry......................but there are no bushes in the areas that he used to hunt Trayvon down.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *COPS GO DOOR-TO-DOOR IN TRAYVON TOWN*
> ...



yes


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



It's hard to tell.

The prosecution has done a real good job of punching holes in the George Zimmerman story and they've slowly established a narrative to he was playing cop.

And when I sat on a jury, it was the deliberations that really decided the verdict and that was more based on reading back the testimony. When you do that, you decide based on content not the person giving it.

What was germane about Rachel's testimony was that what was said is pretty different from how Zimmerman remembers it as well as establishing the "fight" was not one sided.

The testimony of Good and Mora punch holes in 2 other key elements of Zimmerman's story, that head was being bashed, repeatedly, against the side walk and that his mouth and nose were covered. The cell phone recording also discounts that. As do his pictures, which the defense seem to like to parade around every chance they get. It also dispels the myth that Martin was lying in wait for Zimmerman. The EMTs and the Zimmerman pictures also establish that his wounds were pretty minor and not life threatening.

I think the forensics might be the final nail if played right. If indeed Martin's hands aren't damaged badly it's also going to take away more of the notion that Zimmerman was in a life and death struggle.

The problem becomes convincing the Jury that Zimmerman set out to kill Martin. That's the toughie. He probably didn't when he went in chasing Martin, but once the fight started, it looks as if he flew into a rage.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Zimmerman didn't set out to kill Martin, he was just a bigot who had a low place in society who was looking to make a larger name for himself by arresting a black person.

Too bad he killed them and lost his chance, especially with the evidence that he'd already figured them for guilty when they were innocent.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Will he?
> 
> Why? Why not?



If he has nothing to hide, he will take the stand. Otherwise he is a gutless coward too afraid of being ripped to shreds by the prosecution.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Are you telling me that if you see something suspicious in your neighborhood then you're not allowed to investigate? FUCK THAT AND FUCK YOU.

And it doesn't matter if GZ "desperately wanted to be a cop" either.

How am I a biggot, dick wad? Because I said a black guy was a punk? FUCK OFF. He was a punk. I'm not going to dance around your fairytale BS.

Shot before he thought? He was getting his head pounded against concrete. There's nothing to think about at that point. Maybe, Travis shouldn't have been a thug and started beating on someone just b/c he found a target. GZ is the victim. He is allowed to defend himself. And I tell you what; if more peoople did what GZ did, people would think twice about physically assaulting someone.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hence the quandary. Zimmerman was engaged in profiling. He had decided an innocent kid was a "suspect". And he decided that this time, the suspect was not getting away with it. He was going to "arrest" the kid and be a hero.

But, things didn't go as planned.

But I am not sure that Zimmerman flying into a rage is going to count as a "depraved mind". Which is why I think the DA overcharged.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Ok tard boy its like this, had Zimmerman done as trained by this Drover chick, none of this would have happened. You can investigate shit all you want, but you don't get to shoot people when it go's wrong. You are about the definition of stupid. If more people did lime Zimmerman, CCW would end and guns banned.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



If they can't prove it was self defense, Zimmerman is going to prison.  I want him on the stand and Angely Corey needs to crack the whip on her team.  The best one is the good looking guy, John Guy and no, it isn't just because he is good looking.  He gave a very compelling opening statement.  Hopefully, they can show that everything they said in that opening statement is true.

I agree with you about Zimmerman flying into a rage.  They're not letting past incidences in though, unfortunately.  We know there are past incidences with this guy.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

So lets just say GZ takes the stand in his own defense...here are just a few of the questions Id like to see posed to him:

State:  Outside of your phone call to 911 were there any others that night reporting any crimes by an individual fitting the description of Trayvon...any burglaries, prowlers, vandalism, assaults, anything?

GZ:  Not that I know of

State:  Did you observe him committing an actual crime?

GZ:  No

State:  Did you have the opportunity at any time to identify yourself?

GZ:  Well, I guess at some point I could have.

State:  Okay, well you stated in the 911 call that you passed him and that he passed by you on multiple occassions...would you consider that an opportunity to identify yourself or maybe ask him where he was headed or maybe if everything was okay?

GZ:  I was on the phone talking to 911

State:  So instead of identifying yourself, you continued to talk to 911?  Couldnt you have seized this opportunity with 911 on the line?

GZ:  Well I guess i could have

State:  But you didnt?

GZ:  No...I didnt.

State:  Mr Zimmerman, would you consider being followed in the dark and rain by a man in a truck through the entire complex suspicious behavior?

GZ:  Umm...well yes if I didnt know who the person was...yes I guess I would.

State:  Okay, did Trayvon know who you were?

GZ:  No

State:  If you were trying to lose the person in the truck and you cut through a courtyard where a truck couldnt go and that person got out of their truck and followed you up the path with a flashlight in the dark and rain...would you consider that to be suspicious behavior?  Would you feel like you were being pursued?

GZ:  Well now wait a minute...I was initially following him, but the dispatcher told me not to so I stopped and then I went looking for an address to give the police a more exact location

State:  You stopped?  Did you go back to your truck?  Or did you proceed up the same path that he ran away from you on?

GZ:  Well I proceeded up the same path because it was the most direct route to a street that I knew and I wanted to get an apt #.

State:  Did the person you were following...did he hear your 911 call?

GZ:  Well no.

State: So then Trayvon didnt know you were going to look for an apt #, did he?

GZ:  No

State:  So with that said would you assume at this point that Trayvon thought he was still being followed or that you were going to look for an apt #?

GZ:  Well he had no way of knowing I was going to get an apt #

State:  So is it safe to assume that he would think you were still following him or in pursuit of him?

GZ:  Well I guess he would.

State:  What does "we dont need you to do that" mean to you?

GZ:  I took it to mean to stop following him

State:  Does it mean to continue up the same path that he took running away from you?

GZ:  No it doesnt

State:  But you did keep going up the path right?  and when you got to this T in the sidewalk, you even looked around for him, right?  According to your own testimony?

GZ:  yes

State:  How many times did Trayvon pass by your truck while you were following him?

GZ:  Oh I cant remember...a few times maybe

State:  On any of those occassions did he threaten you, assault you, yell at you, bang on your window?

GZ:  No, well he did have his hand in his waistband, and he was looking at me

State:  And you were looking at him also, werent you?  And you were following him, right?  Was he following you?

GZ:  Well I dont really consider it following...I consider it keeping an eye on him

State:  After you got off the phone with dispatch and you were headed back down the walk towards your truck...what happened then?

GZ:  Well out of no where I hear someone say "Do you have a problem"?...as he is approaching me

State:  Did you consider yourself threatened at that moment?

GZ:  Yes cause he was coming straight at me and it was dark and raining and I was already following him because I thought he was suspicious.

State:  Okay, makes sense...so then what?

GZ:  I told him "No, I dont have a problem"

State:  Did you identify yourself?

GZ:  No

State:  Why did you say there was no problem...didnt you just report a problem?  Werent the police on the way?

GZ:  Yes

State: So there was a problem, but you told him there wasnt one?

GZ:  Correct

State:   What happened next

GZ:  Well I felt threatened and I felt like things were getting ugly, so i reached to my right side coat pocket for my phone to call 911, but my phone wasnt there, I forgot which pocket I put it in

State:  911?  Didnt you just get off the phone with them? 

GZ:  Yes, but I wanted to call the emergency 911 this time

State:  Why?  To get the police there?

GZ:  Yes and to give them my location

State:  well werent they on the way...why wouldnt you call the same number you just called and find out where they were and to give them a better location?  Havnt you given that number all of the information already?

GZ:  yes

State:  So if you wanted a quicker response, why call the other line and go thru the story again...why not just call the same number and tell them where you were?

GZ:  err uhh...err uhh...well I guess I could have done that

State:  When you went reaching for the phone you say wasnt there...tell me something...where was your gun?

GZ:  It was holstered on my right hip

State:  So in the area that you were reaching your phone wasnt there, but your gun was?

GZ:  Well yes...but I wasnt reaching for my gun, I was reaching for my phone to call 911

State:  Did you tell Trayvon that you were reaching for a phone?  Did he know what you were reaching for?

GZ:  No I didnt tell him what I was reaching for i just tried to grab it real quick and I was frustrated because it wasnt there

State:  So Trayvon didnt know what you were grabbing for?

GZ:  No he didnt

State:  In your conversation with officer Serino you said that he had his hand in his waistband and that you didnt know if he had a weapon or not, right?

GZ:  Yes...he also had something in his hand that I couldnt identify.

State:  But you told Officer Serino that the hands in the waistband concerned you and thought he may have a weapon, correct?

GZ:  Yes

State:  So is it safe to say that by you reaching in the same general area for your phone, that Trayvon might have thought you had a weapon also?

GZ:  I guess he could have...I dont know what he was thinking

State:   Well what happened while you were reaching for your right side?

GZ:  Well he just punched me right in the nose and I fell to the ground

State:  So you were punched at almost the same time you went reaching to your right pocket or that area?  thats what you said in writing, in the interrogation and in the reenactment, correct?

GZ: Yes

State:  When you fell to the ground and trayvon got on top of you...at some point you mentioned the gun and holster were exposed to him, correct?

GZ:  Yes

State:  And after you say he saw the gun holstered did he continue punching you?

GZ:  Yes and he started banging my head on the concrete

State:  After he saw the gun exposed?

GZ:  Yes and before he saw it also

State:  But up until that point, you were the one that followed him?  You were the one that followed him up the path on foot in the dark and rain?  and when he finally asked you why and was approaching you, you reached for your right pocket for a phone that wasnt there, right?  And tell us again where your gun was?

GZ:  On my right hip

State:  Thank you...no further questions at this time.

1) following a person in the dark who had committed no crime
2) never identified himself
3) proceeded up the path in the direction of suspect when told not to
4) when finally confronted...frantically went reaching for pockets
5) when struggling on the ground, the gun was exposed
...theres more but you get the picture.

This should wrap real nice in closing arguments.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I heard it was domestic violence. If so, why did he have a firearm ?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The only reason the innocent kid was profiled as a suspect was because he was black.

Might wanna listen to the 911 call he made prior to shooting an innocent.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

BTW...................................if Zimmerman was such a long standing member of the neighborhood watch, then why was it he didn't know the name of the 3 streets in the gated community?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



I didn't hear anything about the bushes but at any rate, GZ was stalking the kid and he didn't identify himself.  He reacted to the whole scene irrationally.  He's def a psycho but they aren't letting any evidence that would point to that in.  Evidence such as a medical report that the Physician's Assistant took down.  They only allowed a portion of that.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> BTW...................................if Zimmerman was such a long standing member of the neighborhood watch, then why was it he didn't know the name of the 3 streets in the gated community?



This I can relate to and understand.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's kinda not the standard with Murder 2. The Prosecution has to prove a "depraved mind" in Florida. Which is why I am not sure if "flying into a rage" fits into that standard. It might.

Time will tell.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Probably because Florida doesn't really bother with background checks.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *COPS GO DOOR-TO-DOOR IN TRAYVON TOWN*
> 
> Cops are going door-to-door in an American city again, only this time at least they are knocking on doors instead of knocking them down.
> 
> ...



yep...they see an acquittal and they are preparing themselves.  Funny because this is exactly why they charged it in the first place.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> He would be stupid if he does. However, I would love to hear what he has to say and HOW he says it.



Defendants should NEVER take the stand if they can avoid it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BTW...................................if Zimmerman was such a long standing member of the neighborhood watch, then why was it he didn't know the name of the 3 streets in the gated community?
> ...



Yanno...........................I had to patrol many places, and did them for over 6 months because I had to..................and during those times I knew where each valve and drain was, as well as where the pipes were that could provide the water needed if a fire occurred (I was a member of the At Sea Fire Party).

My question is, if Zimmerman was such a great member of the neighborhood watch, why was he unable to remember the only 3 streets that were in the gated community?

And yeah.........................the over 20 years I served in the U.S. Navy, I can still remember where every fire station was that I served in.  Why?  Because as a member of the At Sea Fire Party, I had to.

I'm wondering why Zimmerman couldn't remember the names of the streets that he supposedly patrolled.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hm. CCW does though. I was checked both times I got it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *COPS GO DOOR-TO-DOOR IN TRAYVON TOWN*
> 
> Cops are going door-to-door in an American city again, only this time at least they are knocking on doors instead of knocking them down.
> 
> ...



You ought to stay away from sites like that. They are not good for impressionable citizens. 

The article used a simple call for peace on the part of the police in Sanford to bloviate about the "police state". 

Stop being such a "fraidy-cat".


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 2, 2013)

I smell smoke and a media ass whipping.

Think I will take the day off when the acquittal comes and order some KFC. 

Makes for great TV

-Geaux


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


  [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]  (more like moonshine) 

Incorrect, ms professor...never called you a bigot...you lie...Testarosa said "negged" and I jokingly said bigot as if she said the "N" word...we joke like that...you cut in and called me a faggot for no reason.  She even corrected you...and you continue to lie anyway.  

This is why I doubt your claims...you cant even get your facts straight and you blatantly lie.  This suggests you are no law student and you dont know a damn about psychology.  Liars have no credibility...how do I decipher your lies from truth?  Case law that!

You have spent the last 3 days going to my page, looking at my posts, trolling me, neg repping me and then commenting on them in the other Z thread...so now I found one for you...there are more, so keep it up.  I am relentless against bullies...ask around.

You are offended with someone showing a different perspective....you said that I "hate Mexicans" because of it...in the other thread of course.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I think he wasn't just a member, he was th Captain wasn't he?  Some captain.  He did everything you shouldn't do.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

How'd I get into this?  Lol


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



You live in Florida?

Not so sure about the laws there.

I am reasonably sure he wouldn't have gotten a gun license in New York.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *COPS GO DOOR-TO-DOOR IN TRAYVON TOWN*
> ...




She was vile


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 2, 2013)

What? Sunshine a liar! No fucking way!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

[MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] who you calling old?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

This just in. Amazing new footage of Bernie trying to question one of his own witnesses.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3tU_SYSfOU]Shark Cat on Roomba Chasing Duck - Original HD TWT Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] who you calling old?



It was a damn joke and I said so.  Look at what I was called.

BTW, I have a 65 yr old trolling me everytime she signs in.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This just in. Amazing new footage of Bernie trying to question one of his own witnesses.
> 
> 
> Shark Cat on Roomba Chasing Duck - Original HD TWT Version - YouTube



It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one with a duck in my kitchen.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Correct me if Im wrong:

I tell   [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] that "her BiaS is so thick I can smell her Depends"

and she takes offense...lol...I dont get it.



(after she trolled me for 3 days and went on a vulgar tirade and called me a mexican hater...lol)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



You can announce it all you want, but the race baiters on here will still go after you.  I, too, worked with all kinds, and I worked in the projects and in prisons.  I continue to be slandered by this new bunch who came from God knows where and called biased.  I am definitely biased for the law.  Everyone deserves to have counsel.  No one deserves to have the law changed to turn a case of self defense into murder.  And up to now, I've seen nothing that shows this to be a murder case.  Nothing.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Correct me if Im wrong:
> 
> I tell [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] that "her BiaS is so thick I can smell her Depends"
> 
> and she takes offense...lol.



What's wrong with you?   First off you dredge up an old post to get her attention only to be a whiny brat and nasty little creep.

If this is what you youngin's think passes as  cool, we need less of you not more


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This just in. Amazing new footage of Bernie trying to question one of his own witnesses.
> 
> 
> Shark Cat on Roomba Chasing Duck - Original HD TWT Version - YouTube



what do you think Bernie is doing wrong? hilarious video ! thx


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



LMAO...you are really something...you just called me a mexican hater because I suggest that MR Z may have made some mistakes...you are the race baiter!  You also call people Faggot and falsely accuse them of calling you a bigot...the person you accuse is me...no apology from you...no nothing...just vulgar hate.  You are as hypocritical as they come.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



In spite of what you have seen from that one witness and from our resident forum blacks, blacks are better fed and more educated than they were back in the 60s.  In reality, they had some pretty good reasons to go ape shit in those days.  But now, I'm not real sure with all the evidence hanging out there that they will riot over one dead street thug.  (See Testa's post about there being only one lone picketer.)  I want to believe they can and will see reality.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in here again!  Laughing out loud.

About my duck....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



The cops and the sheriff are working diligently to "Keep the Peace"  aka - stomp the shitkickers before they start kicking shit.

So if there is trouble, they're not going to know what hit them.

They don't want to do last year all over again.

This is going to end here with this jury verdict and that's that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm in here again!  Laughing out loud.
> 
> About my duck....



Don't squish your duck, or you'll get poop.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Except that's not what happened.  But dont let facts get in your way.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if Im wrong:
> ...



Whats wrong with you?  Where were you when grandma goes on her racist tirade of vial and vulgar language unprovoked?  Oh, you missed that?  Save it.

Shes dredging up my posts...this in retaliation to 3 days of her bs.  Try to catch up.  She kept picking..she was ignored...she picked some more...neg repped me some more... and now shes getting it back.  I dont cowardly hide behind neg reps and offensive comments that go with them like she is doing to me...I put it out here.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in here again!  Laughing out loud.
> ...



That duck's pooping bunny poop.

They don't poop that way.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

HLN is so biased against Trayvon Martin but what would you expect from Fox "News" new BFF.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



George Zimmerman has testified?  Damn.  I shoulda stayed home yesterday!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > If I was the defense I would rest immediately when it's my turn.
> ...



You're right.  The case should never have been charged.  Had it gone through normal channels, the grand jury would have issued a no true bill and that would be the end.  The prosecutors knew this so bypassed the process.  Now they are stuck with a shit sandwich.  Every witness supports Zimmerman.  And this is before the defense has started its case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I bow to your superior knowledge in all things duck poop.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



link?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



laughing my link ass off.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

I will not be posting duck poop links on the thread.

Just a heads up.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


What difference would charging manslaughter rather than murder make?
This should be good.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The cops and the sheriff are working diligently to "Keep the Peace"  aka - stomp the shitkickers before they start kicking shit.
> 
> So if there is trouble, they're not going to know what hit them.
> 
> ...



Here are some major shitkickers.  CNN airs George Zimmerman's Social Security, phone numbers - Washington Times


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with wanting to be on the police force.  And not being hired doesn't mean that you have some major character flaw.  Nor does either of those things invalidate your right to defend yourself if you are attacked.  I have seen a lot of 'wanna be' nurses.  They just couldn't cut it in school and will never be one.  That doesn't mean they can't give their own children a spoon of cough syrup.  Or care for their elderly demented parents in their own homes.  There is nothing wrong with 'wanna bes'.  If people weren't wanna bes, no one would ever try to better themselves.  At some point in time every successful person was a wanna be.  And I'm getting really tired of Zimmerman being dogged because he attempted to better himself in school and by applying for a job.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The cops and the sheriff are working diligently to "Keep the Peace"  aka - stomp the shitkickers before they start kicking shit.
> ...



George is going to be a media magnate after his lawsuits. He'll end up owning CNN, NBC & ABC.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'd call following someone in the dark and rain in a truck and then later on foot when the person was running away...I call that picking a fight.  Oh thats right, trayvon was supposed to assume he was just looking for an address...little does trayvon know that they cops have already been called on him and he committed no crime.

Hell, under GZs suspicious radar, he should have called the cops on himself...hes the creep following people around in the dark packing heat.  Kids walking home from the store and gets stalked all the way home...lol.  Yeah, I call that picking a fight and asking for trouble...people dont tend to kindly to being followed in the dark and rain.  You still dont get that do you?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I see your point but cannot get past my own point. See the red above that you stated. I, too, would have already came to the conclusion that zimmerman did if I lived in that neighborhood and the majority of the crimes being committed was by blacks and I didn't recognize this guy who probably had a major attitude to boot. People make mistakes. Including both that "kid" and wannabe cop Zimmerman. People like RACHEL make me want to barf and Martin was best buds with her. For all we know, she urged him to go get the cracker. It wouldn't surprise me if she did. But she damn sure isn't going to admit it, now is she?
> 
> All conjecture. And prosecution has to prove their case. So far, all they have proven is there are a shitload of teen blacks who want to kill crackers and have fellow teens wanting to do the same now. Kill a cracker. Problem is, the idiots now know Z is not a cracker. He is hispanic. Does that stop them from their stupid ass threats? Nope. Which shows their mentality. And THAT, 25caliber, is what got Zimmerman to do what he did in following someone he was suspicious of.



There is nothing wrong with wanting to be on the police force.  And not being hired doesn't mean that you have some major character flaw.  Nor does either of those things invalidate your right to defend yourself if you are attacked.  I have seen a lot of 'wanna be' nurses.  They just couldn't cut it in school and will never be one.  That doesn't mean they can't give their own children a spoon of cough syrup.  Or care for their elderly demented parents in their own homes.  There is nothing wrong with 'wanna bes'.  If people weren't wanna bes, no one would ever try to better themselves.  At some point in time every successful person was a wanna be.  And I'm getting really tired of Zimmerman being dogged because he attempted to better himself in school and by applying for a job.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'm not sure about that.  At the end of Zimmerman's call he said, "Actually could you have them call me and I'll tell them where I'm at?"


It's completely plausible that he was going to call again since he knew where Martin was.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:
> 
> Zimmerman doesn't need to be called to the stand. His entire testimony was played on tape before the court, when he gave it to Investigator Serino. The defense should feel no reason to be compelled to call him to the stand.



 [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION], I understand why you don't want him there. To see him exposed as the pathological liar that he is would be absolutely DEVASTATING to the defense.

I get it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



You understand that Trayvon doubled back and confronted Zimmerman, right?  That's all you need to know right there.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I see your point but cannot get past my own point. See the red above that you stated. I, too, would have already came to the conclusion that zimmerman did if I lived in that neighborhood and the majority of the crimes being committed was by blacks and I didn't recognize this guy who probably had a major attitude to boot. People make mistakes. Including both that "kid" and wannabe cop Zimmerman. People like RACHEL make me want to barf and Martin was best buds with her. For all we know, she urged him to go get the cracker. It wouldn't surprise me if she did. But she damn sure isn't going to admit it, now is she?
> ...



Ridiculous analogy. The dude was not playing cop in his own home. He went out with a gun and shot a "suspect". An unarmed, 17 year old suspect.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Its certainly possible...problem is...trayvon doesnt know this...its just like Mr Z heading up the same path that trayvon ran away from him on.  GZ says he was going to look for an apartment number...yep he was...but Trayvon doesnt know that!  To Trayvon, this guy thats been following him in a truck is now following him on foot.

Remember...MR Z says that Trayvon is running away...or going away from him...it is MR Z who gets out of his truck and continues following up the path.  Trayvon left MR Z or ran away from Mr Z....Mr Z went to Trayvon or followed him up the path.  This was at best negligent...Mr Z also knows that he is carrying a pistol...Trayvon doesnt know hes carrying a gun.  MR Z is knowingly following a suspicious teen who he thinks may have a weapon up the side walk in the dark and rain holstering a pistol...and surprise surprise look what happened and look who is dead and look who shot that pistol.  Why because after being followed the entire complex he finally asked you why?  Then you lie to him and say there is no problem, when you have already called and reported a problem...is trayvon supposed to play stupid?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I really don't wish to continue the back and forth with you, 25caliber. You are dealing with emotional issues, not facts. Proof is your comments about if it were your kid that was killed, yet you completely leave out the "what if" ZIMMERMAN was your kid. This shows you are biased to one side. And talking to you about it is like talking to yon wall. There is no wiggle room with you. The wall is the wall.
> 
> So...don't be surprised if I don't continue discussing this trial with you.



You are not the only one who has reached the point of scrolling past his/their 24/7 walls of text.  I read walls of text in law school, but at least they were worth reading.  And now he's even a wanna be Ernie.  Or is his new avvy a dishonest attempt to make it look like Ernie has switched sides!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

It's Crooked Seal Time.
It's Crooked Seal Time.
WAT and CNN too,
Show Crooked Seal to you.

Let's give a rousing cheer,
Cause Crooked Seal's here,
It's time to start the show,
So kids let's go!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



No, Martin walked right by while being molested by Zimmerman who was maligning the teen on the phone with the police.

Then, Zimmerman choose to pursue TM.  TM decide to not go home because some crazy guy was following him to his home.  TM was looking out for his family.

Zimmerman, choose to confront TM.  This is why Zimmerman is on trial.

But you knew that.

Then accused me of lying about it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's Crooked Seal Time.
> It's Crooked Seal Time.
> WAT and CNN too,
> Show Crooked Seal to you.
> ...



one would think that they would correct that 

--LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm disappointed M, that you didn't catch the fact that he is a bigot far earlier.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Because he was never convicted.  The case against him was that flimsy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > It's Crooked Seal Time.
> ...



People have called to complain, but the maintenance guy keeps saying it looks fine to him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



He can dish but he can't take it.  He called me a 'bigot' and when I shot back the rhyme 'faggot' he got ALL bent out of shape.  He is not forum material.  And he is cluttering the internet with his mindless gibberish.  His inane jabbering is long overdue for the deep six.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Lets say there was not audio just an overhead surveilance camera on that night.

If someone turned on the surveillance camera and you werent privy to any 911 call by GZ (as Trayvon wasnt), then what would you find more creepy?

1) the kid walking home from the store

or

2) A truck slowly following behind the kid walking home from the store 

then

3) You see the teen running away and the guy in the truck follows him up the path on foot in the dark and rain.

Thats all the information you get...thats all trayvon had.

Who likes the creep?  Who is initiating what here?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



TM had plenty of time to make it home while GZ lost him & was still talking to police.

TM motives for not going home:

1 - Did not want to lead GZ to his home.
2 - He was hiding
3 - He was pissed & full of rage about being busted for drugs, suspended from school, his friends & life back home & forced to stay there with the Juvenile detention officer Brandy Green & dad riding his ass. So he was going to do everything possible to stop Zimmerman from having the police get involved again.
4 - He was a racist thug that wanted to kick that creepy white crackers ass for following & calling cops on him.

25Caliber's going for the phone/gun theory is full of holes. It is the prosecutions job to prove their theory beyond a reasonable doubt. The jury is not supposed to dream up every possible scenario under the sun because the prosecution does not have a case. Non of their crazy shit held water but they just did not want to believe GZ. This is a political popularity contest & not about facts. It is sad we convict on mob rule instead of law & facts.

Here is why you are wrong:

First - Dee-Dee did not hear gun on the TM call. So Trayvon did not think GZ was going for his gun.

Second - The police were in route to the mailboxes, not to GZ & TM's location. GZ knew he had to call back with the new location. Dialing 911 will GPS locate the cell-phone. TM may have wanted no part of any police.

Third - Police only came to that spot because the neighbors told them where to go.

Fourth - GZ told police what happened a minute after it happened. He could not have came up with anything that matched witness & 911 sounds on the spot like that. GZ said he was screaming for help & the call recorded that.

Fifth - GZ was relieved at the possibility of a surveillance video recording from the house at that location. He said it would exonerate him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy reading people with open minds. Yours is closed. And I will hand out reps to those that post what I have a hard time expressing. You are getting personal. Lighten up. That's all I was saying but if you want to make more of it than what it is, be my guest.
> ...



Ok. 25.  Put yourself in TM's shoes.  Guy is following you in a truck stops stares at you multiple times.  Pulls ahead of where you are going by about 40yards. Illegally parks in the oncoming traffic lane at the sidewalk, not a parking place.  You continue on your way to your home walk around the guy.  He's still in his car on the phone staring at you.  Then he gets out of the car and follows you.  You turn right at the T to your house.  Then this crazy guy continues on.. past the T.  Then he turns around and starts coming back to you... 

Yeah TM's gonna think GZ tried to intercept him with the car.. TM's gonna think the crazy guy got out of the car because he ran out of road.  Then followed on foot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:
> ...



the state does not want him on the stand 

that is why they played the video 

the last thing they want is for soft spoken george on the stand


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Okay you are at it again...time to put up or shut up...show the post of me calling you a bigot and your reply of faggot...no one called you a bigot, but you called me a faggot...you post it or I will and we will let them decide.  Some attorney you are...make accusations and cant back it up...put it up or I will...its right at my finger tips...Im giving you the chance to post it or apologize...moment of truth for you miss.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Agreed it's not a murder case.  It's a case of negligence that led to the death of a human being.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It's fixed.  FYI that's a still shot they show, they had to retake the still. And life and the seal were in balance once again.

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Zimmerman is wearing the same suit he wore for opening statements.


Snookie is going to be disappointed that it isn't a new one.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



wow seems the judge has changed her attitude to omara 

oh oh 

--LOL


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Yes, it did provided it willingly to the investigators and signed it as his testimony to the events.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> I smell smoke and a media ass whipping.
> 
> Think I will take the day off when the acquittal comes and order some KFC.
> 
> ...



Remember the Duke LaCrosse Players Rape Case?

Remember the ENTIRE DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM and how they had already convicted them?

Remember the 'Duke 88'?  The professors who signed a petition to convict the LaCrosse players?

Remember Mike Nifong and how he was the Hero of the left and seeking only Justice for the downtrodden, hard-working, mistreated, child-rearing Crystal Mangum?

Who was just released from Jail on a reduced bond and is set to face FIRST DEGREE MURDER CHARGES on July 8th?

The biggest difference here....  About the only difference is, the prosecution isn't crooked.

Other than that -- No difference.

We have the same brainless libtards saying the same brainless shit without a bit of regard to the innocence or guilt of the White Boy(s).

They don't care.  libtards are such scum, they would rather put innocent people in Jail than admit that maybe, just maybe, they were wrong.

Which is reason #1 why libtards should never hold power.  Of any kind,  In any place.  At any time.

They are mentally incompetent.

And the best thing to do with libtards?

Don't argue with them.  They're too stupid to know when the truth bites them in the ass.  Just insult and humiliate them so that people on the political fence can see what scumbags they are and won't have anything to do with them.

I don't try to change libtards.  They're too far gone and too stupid.  I try to prevent libtardism by showing what dirtbags they really are.

libtards are too stupid to even know what douche-nozzles they are.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I missed it... which way did it flip?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I am putting myself in his shoes and I am getting the shit kicked out of me for doing so...lol.  

I agree with you for the most part and I can see how trayvon may think that...but I thought what you were saying before was that Mr Z was intentionally blocking him...I dont believe he was...I think he was being much more creepy than that.

But yeah, everytime Trayvon turned around...there GZ was.  GZ is guilty of negligence as soon as he continues up the path in the same direction of a teen running from him.  He was advised not to and he did anyway.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



friendly and warm


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



yep...he sure did.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Um

That's never good.

Danger Will Rogers.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Did you use the word "warm".

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

[MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]  Are you frantically looking up the post?  But I thought you were so good at recovering case law?...yet you cant find your own damn post to back up your lie?...I have it right here and you are running out of time maam. I'm not going to wait all day... Hurry!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Danger Will Robinson.


Be's fin dat fo ya too,


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Maybe Mark's charm knows no bounds.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Just because someone happens to be walking in the same direction you are doesn't mean that you are following them or heading that direction for the same purpose.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



--LOL

currently the state is trying to 

get their own witnesses statements stricken from the record 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Oh right.

I always get my Will's mixed up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Cat Shark chasing the duck.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yep.

It just keeps gettin' betta an betta.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Does Bernie really think the jury will ignore Serino's answer if the judge tells them to?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



They are pulling your chain.  It's a deflection tactic. 

Anyhow.  My scenario was from TM's pov, the dead guy.  We already have GZ's pov in writing and signed.  Not much to talk about there.  GZ does not need anyone to defend what he did, he said he'd do it again the same way.  He needs to be taught a lesson.  Or he'll do it again.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



New York denies permits to people with no criminal convictions?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



This trial isn't a behavior mod class


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



We can hope.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Huh? in a truck stops stares... follows.. stares... talking about you on the phone.  Parks illegally to follow you ... yeah he's following him by car then by foot.  Not rocket science.  Additionally, GZ admits what he's doing on the audio tape, then by sworn testimony.  Open and shut case.  Reckless act.. in part leading to death of a human being.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Then yes...I see what you are saying...yep, I agree.

And it is nice having GZs testimony...if the prosecution had an ounce of sense...they could fry him with his own words.  I shouldnt say fry...I dont think the poor guy should fry, but I do think he should serve some time and the charges reduced to manslaughter...10 years and out in 5 on good behavior...he was negligent on more than one occasion.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It's not?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does Bernie really think the jury will ignore Serino's answer if the judge tells them to?



they will remember that he thought Zimmerman was being truthful 

the state would not be complaining if the cop thought zimmerman was suspicious


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Couldnt find it could ya?...I told you that...wanna see it?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



3y out in 6m.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Dude, let it drop. She's obviously ignoring you. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does Bernie really think the jury will ignore Serino's answer if the judge tells them to?



He made it clear that he believed Zimmerman was being truthful.  I was impressed with his testimony.  Cool, calm, collected.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does Bernie really think the jury will ignore Serino's answer if the judge tells them to?



DOH!!!!!!!!

Pretend like you didn't hear that from my witness.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The liberal logic:
Ignore the facts if they do not agree with your ideology. 
Slant, twist and distort the facts to fit your ideology.
Call names to those who do not agree with your ideology. 
If Martin never scratched Zimmerman with his fingernails how could there be DNA under them?
WELL DUH!
Lack of DNA evidence means nothing in this case.
You have an eye witness that testifies that Martin was on top of Zimmerman pounding him.
That is direct evidence. Undisputed. 
Zimmerman's blood was found on Martin's clothing.

What does that mean?
Sorry you were conned and misled as to the law as well as most everything else in this case.
How does it feel listening to the Martin attorney Crump to get your facts?
He has misled you from the start as he is after the 40% fee he gets for the civil settlements only and his own ambulance chasing law firm.
Prayers and thoughts to the Martin family that did nothing wrong in this, are entitlted to every penny of any and all civil settlements, lost a son and have been conned, misled and manipulated from the start.
Same for you.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Sorry dude...there about 3 or 4 people that can even admit that its even a little bit creepy...you and I make up half that number...im shocked to be honest.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I've been on this forum since 2009.  For a month, I've had a 25 year old trolling and baiting me.  Others have done that in the past.  Gee, I wonder where they are about now!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

It's like they went home last night and it dawned on them that something went askew in court yesterday.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe they watched the replay on HLN.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

I've missed way too much these past few days it seems... From what I'm reading though, mostly the same. Prosecution isn't doing their job and defense is turning their witnesses against them, right?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And now he's a real Ernie wannabe with that new avvy.  Can ya stand it?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



In the libtard brain, a lack of evidence is evidence?

Right


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It's still an unfortunate incident of a guy bringing his fists to a gun fight.  If Martin had simply kept going home he would be alive.  The key to this case is proving who started the fight.  If the prosecution cannot prove that Zimmerman started it, he walks.

The rest is just conjecture and speculation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> If I was the defense I would rest immediately when it's my turn.



Oh, I think they will put on a defense.  They will triple dazzle the jury and the nation with it too!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Maybe they watched the replay on HLN.



Nancy Grace called and hollered at them.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> I've missed way too much these past few days it seems... From what I'm reading though, mostly the same. Prosecution isn't doing their job and defense is turning their witnesses against them, right?



Yep

The two defenses of George Zimmerman show


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

> The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> 
> So much so, prior to murdering poor Martin, Zimmerman called 911 on April 22, 2011 to report a suspicious black 7-year-old, seeking police assistance. That says it all. He is deranged. The police department in Sanford, Florida should have arrested Zimmerman long ago, as his conduct was menacing, disturbing the peace and fraudulently usurping police resources, which is a serious crime the taxpayers footed the bill for.
> 
> There have been stories in the press of police and FBI in different parts of America, arresting people that called them too much. It is a crime to do such a thing, but Zimmerman mysteriously got away with it - 49 times in one year, complaining about black men and black children with no penalty. Something is very wrong with that. Filing a fraudulent police complaint is a crime. The Sanford police department bears liability in this fact.



Aisha: Trayvon Martin's Killer George Zimmerman Previously Reported Suspicious Black 7-Year-Old To 911

It seems the only common thread in his "suspicion" was the person being black.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> I've missed way too much these past few days it seems... From what I'm reading though, mostly the same. Prosecution isn't doing their job and defense is turning their witnesses against them, right?



That was the easiest thread catch up summary in thread history.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all, take a look at 25's list of posts.  He has posted non stop 24/7 for 3 days and maybe longer.  I was just tired of looking at his list of posts.  Is he some kind of bot?  Getting paid to post?  Is he the new incarnation of *she who shall not be named?*  We all know she got paid to post.  How does 1 person post for 3 days (maybe more) straight without taking time out to eat and sleep?  Manic high? Meth?  Any ideas?
> ...



How many forums have you been banned from?  I'd guess a goodly number.  I have been here 4 years.  You have been her a little over 4 weeks.  Your list of posts is there for anyone to see  just like everyone else's.  If you don't like it find other digs.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:
> ...



I give you credit for coming here since this trial has gone sideways on what people thought the evidence was.
You claim Zimmerman is a liar.
What specifically has he lied about and give us proof, evidence introduced at trial, that he is a liar.
First you need to start with disputing the testimony of Good as his testimony supports fully what Zimmerman stated.
1. How do you impeach Good's testimony?
2. What did Zimmerman specifically lie about.
3.Where is your evidence to show Zimmerman is a liar, DIRECT evidence which would be a live witness to prove that Zimmerman lied. Note that DNA is not testimony and not direct evidence.
Marc, DNA evidence is CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence and the Judge will charge the jury on that. Circumstantial evidence is evidence NOT provided by an eye witness to a crime. Now eye witness testimony is not always direct as "I heard a scream, looked up and saw a car speeding away and the victim was on the ground"  invites the inference that the car hit the victim. "I heard a scream and looked up and saw the car hit the victim" is direct evidence.
But a jury can convict on circumstantial evidence but with direct evidence stating they saw something it puts the DNA evidence right where it is, an inference that something happened, NOT that someone saw it happen.
Respectfully, I have no ill will towards any argument here but this one has gone south on you and I know you see it.
I hope the manslaughter charge is considered by the jury but can't you see how the murder charge now HURTS that chance as the evidence is so weak in this murder charge most juries will be upset the government brought such a weak case and wasted their time on it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > I've missed way too much these past few days it seems... From what I'm reading though, mostly the same. Prosecution isn't doing their job and defense is turning their witnesses against them, right?
> ...



George got lucky, and received 2 defense teams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

They should just drop the murder charge now and save everyone the time. We all know this is about whether GZ will get manslaughter or not.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG

LOL

They read it back and then said ignore it.

hardy har har


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

It worked..unring that bell jurors!


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



His testimony shows that he lost sight of Martin.  Jeantel's testimony corroborates that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



And now they will think about it twice as hard.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OMG
> ...



omara can re ask it in a round about way 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OMG
> ...



Superrrrrrb  prosecution strategy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That would be AWSUM. Third time FTW.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Or not..strike two will be even louder than the first time


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] who you calling old?



Yeah, really!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Game on!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION] who you calling old?
> ...



Pages and pages and we zoom in on the "old".

I don't know about you, but I'm 29 and that ain't old.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They should just drop the murder charge now and save everyone the time. We all know this is about whether GZ will get manslaughter or not.



That will not happen.  In reality, the state didn't even bring the murder charge.  The state charged Zimmerman with murder at the behest of an angry mob.  And I think it should be noted that guilty or not guilty are verdicts that are returned by a jury.  Zimmerman has not been convicted of anything, and unless he is he will remain not guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Hear that voice in the backround?  That's you
> 
> ZING!



If that already hadn't already been established with witness testimony, that ship has now left the port, circled the globe and made it back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

yup


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That is really beside the point.  The person who is ageist is a bigot, no less so than the person who is racist, sexist, or homophobic.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Lol, I know a lot of women who are only "29" even the ones born before me


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Hear that voice in the backround?  That's you
> ...



And gained 6 new female passengers along the way.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Hear that voice in the backround?  That's you
> ...



does the state even know what just happened 

--LOL

maybe they will object tomorrow


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They should just drop the murder charge now and save everyone the time. We all know this is about whether GZ will get manslaughter or not.



More ignorant yawp.
Zimmerman raised a claim of self defense.  The prosecutor must overcome that claim no matter the charge.  He cannot and Zimmerman will go free.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Hear that voice in the backround?  That's you
> ...



I do believe the prosecution is looking a lot like an old maid who has waited so long for her ship to come in that the pier fell down!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Is that like how my wife is 29? She says "I'm 29 and a bit, and each year the bit gets bigger."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I'm 29ish.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Yeah, like having a 29th b'day for the 50th time


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



That is very strong evidence as it totally eliminates the "Zimmerman stalked him and gunned him down" BS.
It proves Martin could have walked home.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Nate - are you holding that rock up?


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I ate my Wheaties that morning


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

What the hell is going on with Serino's suit. He looks like a Vorlon from Babylon 5.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



They'll catch the HLN replay tonight and pick up some tips for tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What the hell is going on with Serino's suit. He looks like a Vorlon from Babylon 5.



Ask Snookie - he's in charge of wardrobe.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



bernies little temper tantrum isnt going to carry much 

positive weight for the state 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Train. Wreck.

Bernster just sit down and try to minimize the damage.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What about that was reckless? I'll admit he didn't act with your usual 20/20 hind sight, but nothing he did was illegal illogical or reckless. The first reckless act was a punch in the nose.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i have been studying on what went so wrong in martins life 

that led to this 

maybe one should study as to what went so wrong in Berns life 

that has led to this awful performance


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

They really should drop this profiling(racist) slant on Zimmerman. It's like watching them circling the drain...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Bernie's getting desperate...

"Trayvon Benjamin Martin, just 20 days past his 17th birthday"


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

It seems the only common thread in his "suspicion" was the person being black.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The law goes on to define reckless. Following someone in the dark is not reckless, punching someone in the nose is.

OK it seems 25 caliber never sleeps or is really 3 people working in shifts. He promised us a smoking gun several times last night. Did he deliver? I'm not about to read 150 posts of RMK and him calling George Zimmerman a reckless racist with a scary black gun. Someone please catch me up with the pertinent information.

I have noticed that everyone is spelling reckless the same way now. I'm glad. That bothered me too Gracie.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hold on stop right there, let me take a video or photo before you shoot me??

He's having a meltdown...yikes


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Now Bernie is totally losing his mind. Laughing at the witness?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Lol. Look at the lady bragging that she was able to pull the young guys chain, make him angry. Good job sunshine.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Now Bernie is trying to impeach his own witness.  He is trying to imply the detective warned GZ they were trying to bluff him.  They are drinking the media Kool-Aid.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now Bernie is totally losing his mind. Laughing at the witness?



He becomes hostile every time he recross examines(think that's the term) his own witnesses... At least he knows they're losing the case for him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Now Bernie is totally losing his mind. Laughing at the witness?
> ...



The term is actually redirect.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

The prosecution knows this trial is over and that they lost, I just don't understand why they continue on. When the prosecution starts using over exaggeration and sarcasm when asking questions, there is no argument and it's over.

I guess now the prosecution has to look like they are trying and hope the riots don't start tonight.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Omara looks amused with this softball re-direct


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



heh heh

I've ALMOST done Bernster recross a couple times on purpose.

It's all cross and recross in this trial.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...


----------



## martybegan (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> >
> > So much so, prior to murdering poor Martin, Zimmerman called 911 on April 22, 2011 to report a suspicious black 7-year-old, seeking police assistance. That says it all. He is deranged. The police department in Sanford, Florida should have arrested Zimmerman long ago, as his conduct was menacing, disturbing the peace and fraudulently usurping police resources, which is a serious crime the taxpayers footed the bill for.
> >
> ...



If this is what is being thrown around the interwebs by those seeking to crucify zimmerman then the trial must be going far far worse than I even thought for the prosecution.

Cue the progressive "trial by media" backup plan when the actual trial doesnt go the way they want it to go.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...



I don't know what this is and I've ignored it waiting to get to that part in trial.

 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] ?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...



I just  assumed he grabbed at/hugged the wound


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey look! Serino is wearing a different suit today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...



Last motion to grasp his chest?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

Martin was going to teach that creepy ass cracker a lesson.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Hey look! Serino is wearing a different suit today.



And he looks like a Vorlon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...
> ...



Oh right.

Duh.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:
> ...



He doesn't need to be. They already played his testimony to Inspector Serino in court! Why would you want him to go on  the stand? You're desperate.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

I will say though that if I'm ever in need of a defense lawyer, I hope O'Mara is available and doesn't cost too much! The man is a brilliant lawyer.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, azzz holes said like fifty times in three minutes


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Isn't it simple?  GZ was not out looking for trouble that night.
> 
> The evidence from ear, eye, mouth, and tongue witnesses - whatever - proves there is NO appreciable discrepancies in his account of events.  There's no evidence of discrepancy for God's sake.  Doesn't that mean anything to you people?  Honest to goodness!  This is pedantic farce.
> 
> ...



You accept Z's variants in testimony but you do not accept Dee Dee's variants?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...
> ...



Praying? Clutching his chest in pain ...?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> I will say though that if I'm ever in need of a defense lawyer, I hope O'Mara is available and doesn't cost too much! The man is a brilliant lawyer.



If O'Mara isn't available, you could try Bernie de la Rionda or John Guy. They look like good defense lawyers too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

So nothing of any consequence was revealed here in 150 posts overnight? And the oft promised smoking gun misfired?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Well [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] ?  anything?  Last chance.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it simple?  GZ was not out looking for trouble that night.
> ...



Zimmerman was there while DeeDee's testimony was mostly speculation... Also, a lil racist to us "cracka's"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Lol, azzz holes said like fifty times in three minutes



You missed the Jodi trial.

That annihilated any lingering earvirginity and introduced even new unearvirgined material.

azz holes is a no-phaser.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

A slim gin found in the bushes a few days later.  I did not know that


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > They should just drop the murder charge now and save everyone the time. We all know this is about whether GZ will get manslaughter or not.
> ...



Let me clarify that I'm not saying Zimmerman should or shouldn't be convicted of manslaughter.

Now, get to your retarded muck; Self defense is a valid defense against murder. It is NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT (Saying it enough times to sink into your pudding brain) an absolute defense against manslaughter. The FL statute for manslaughter regards whether GZ exercised culpable negligence that led to Travis's death. Now that this has been explained to you for the fourth fucking time; you should get it now.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, azzz holes said like fifty times in three minutes
> ...



True, but Ohara was so classy with his assy questioning. 

Jodi, well, just ewwww


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> A slim gin found in the bushes a few days later.  I did not know that



A slim gin or a slim jim?

LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

The state is hitting some home runs today.

When TM confronted Z outside his car Z said he was afraid to confront him [face on].

Then a few minutes later he is stalking him again.

Z said there were no addresses visible on the street he was on.  Lie.

He was not going to let this suspicious black punk get away this time.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



When Juan had to say "anal sex" it's was a floor roller.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > A slim gin found in the bushes a few days later.  I did not know that
> ...



lol...oops

It's five o'clock  somewhere


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Thats another lie...I havnt trolled you for a month...hell you were pos repping within a week ago when I was making the Zimmerman case...you lie to the forum again...its in the last week where I have given another perspective and you have since been relentless...and not just in this thread.  I finally responded your way yesterday when you were trolling me again.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

Mark O'Mara is a brilliant lawyer.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

The prosecution is getting repeatedly hammered.

There IS in fact nothing illegal in following a person.  

And after following him, there is also nothing illegal about asking the person followed what he's doing.

As for the claim that the State is making any headway with regard to the videotape showing Zimmerman doing that walk through, that's laughable.

If one is getting disoriented in the dark and he doesn't  see any of the addresses on the houses, that is NOT the same thing as saying that Zimmerman lied about those addresses.  Evidently, they are generally posted on the front of houses in that community.  If one swuch posted address was on a house in that "back" yard area, that does not mean Zimmerman lied about it.  If he didn't see it in the dark at the time of this ongoing incident, then he didn't see it.  The jury is destined to be smarter than Snoopie.

Also, using disingenuous packed language, such as Snoopie does, doesn't work.  Snooppie says "stalked."  NOTHING in the evidence says "stalked."

Snoopie is acting a bit desperate for a reason.  The State's case blows.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...
> ...



Exactly. - GZ pulled his hands out after TM was grabbing his chest because GZ thought he had a weapon. TM pulled them back under after GZ got off of him. There is no benefit to GZ to lie about this.

The prosecution is trying to paint a different a picture to fit the ear-witness's who say GZ was on top of Martin. They think GZ shot him in the back.  The facts in the case & eye-witness testimony don't fit the prosecution's narrative so they have to create some bullshit doubt about TM hands.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

O'Mara might be a brilliant lawyer, but the prosecution has no witnesses.  All they have are defense witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmmmm.

Note to Mark:

Don't continue a witness until the next day because the Bernster gets them and coaches them on yesSER and "according to report".


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie if you don't agree following a suspect who had his hand in his pocket, who you just told the police has a gun or something.  If you don't think that is reckless then we'll just have to disagree on this point. If you don't agree it was reckless to not announce himself, then we'll just have to disagree. 

Can we at least agree on the parking ticket.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Here it is, [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]...you told this forum that you only called me a faggot because I called you a bigot...I told you that I never did and that I was joking with Testy about her using "negger".  Even when you were corrected you continued to lie...I told you to back it up and you did not...so here it is in support of my claim.

You lied and here is the proof.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

> On April 22, 2011, Zimmerman called to report a black male about &#8220;7-9&#8221; years old, four feet tall, with a &#8220;skinny build&#8221; and short black hair. There is no indication in the police report of the reason for Zimmerman&#8217;s suspicion of the boy.



Did Trayvon Shooter Abuse 911? - The Daily Beast


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



If you're going to keep going with this shit, take it to the Flame Zone, asshole.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25! Where is the promised "smoking gun"?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25! Where is the promised "smoking gun"?



Im busy right now.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I seriously doubt (no matter how many times someone writes "not" in all caps) that the legal defense of justification does not apply to manslaughter in Florida.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie if you don't agree following a suspect who had his hand in his pocket, who you just told the police has a gun or something.  If you don't think that is reckless then we'll just have to disagree on this point. If you don't agree it was reckless to not announce himself, then we'll just have to disagree.
> 
> Can we at least agree on the parking ticket.



Parking ticket? WTF?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25! Where is the promised "smoking gun"?
> ...



Busy? You started talking about your "smoking gun" about 8PM. You've had roughly 13 hours.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

I anticipate that the judge will intruct the jury about the defense of justification in this homicide case more or less as follows:



> If in your consideration of the issue of self-defense you have a reasonable doubt on the question of whether the defendant was justified in the use of deadly force, you should find the defendant not guilty. However, if from the evidence you are convinced that the defendant was not justified in the use of deadly force, you should find [him] [her] guilty if all the elements of the charge have been proved.


 See Standard Jury Instructions in Criminal Cases


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I didn't say that it did. Though it normally does actually, but not if the 'victim' is a minor. And the NOTs were to explain to dickcheese the deal. He keeps pretending the self defense is a be-all factor as to whether GZ can be convicted of man slaughter.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

If I'm ever screaming for help - don't help me, video tape the thing so I don't have to go through all this bullshit.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



He's flirting with Sunshine


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, klutz! My speakers were up too loud for that drop!


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie if you don't agree following a suspect who had his hand in his pocket, who you just told the police has a gun or something. If you don't think that is reckless then we'll just have to disagree on this point. If you don't agree it was reckless to not announce himself, then we'll just have to disagree.
> 
> Can we at least agree on the parking ticket.


 
Here in Florida it's not reckless, its' considered being a good citizen.

I would have thought it to be the same in Texas.  Maybe you're from one of the liberal cesspools like Houston or Austin.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you think people are going to start saying that the DA and every witness is tanking this trial because they are racists or that these detectives and police are mad because they didn't want to charge Zimmerman and are tanking their testimony?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

And what is it with the avatar change? Imitating is the highest form of flattery, but a picture of a motorcycle is supposed to make you more believable?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 2, 2013)

All Black people are "suspicious" I guess.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Why are you homophobic?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Lead Investigator Serino yesterday told the Court that he tried to bluff Zimmerman by saying that the entire event had been videotaped.

Zimmerman said, "Thank God" with a sigh of relief.

Guilty people don't thank God when they're told they were videotaped during an act in question


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> And what is it with the avatar change? Imitating is the highest form of flattery, but a picture of a motorcycle is supposed to make you more believable?



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Sunshine beez my baby mama. he bezt beez leebun huh lone!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm plenty 9!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Lead Investigator Serino yesterday told the Court that he tried to bluff Zimmerman by saying that the entire event had been videotaped.
> 
> Zimmerman said, "Thank God" with a sigh of relief.
> 
> Guilty people don't thank God when they're told they were videotaped during an act in question



^This


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> >
> > So much so, prior to murdering poor Martin, Zimmerman called 911 on April 22, 2011 to report a suspicious black 7-year-old, seeking police assistance. That says it all. He is deranged. The police department in Sanford, Florida should have arrested Zimmerman long ago, as his conduct was menacing, disturbing the peace and fraudulently usurping police resources, which is a serious crime the taxpayers footed the bill for.
> >
> ...



First you quote from a rapers Aisha BLOG! Fucking fool. Where the bitch disingenuously posted Trayvon's pic when he was 8 yrs old and not the MASSIVE 17 yr old he was!

Why not quote from where she quoted from:



> Did Trayvon Shooter Abuse 911? - The Daily Beast
> *For the most part, the nature of Zimmermans calls make him sound more like a curmudgeon than a vigilante protecting the Retreat at Twin Lakes, the 260-unit gated community where he lived and where he shot Martin.*
> 
> In November 2006, according to the log, Zimmerman placed a non-911 call to report a late model red Toyota pickup driving around the neighborhood and the apartment complex for several minutes.
> ...




Jesus Christ assholes like you make it like having a vigilante community watch VOLUNTEER is a HIGH crime area where burglaries, vandalism and violent home invasions were plaguing the foreclosure crisis hit area!   The Pole-eeece can't be everywhere. In fact they are usually never in the neighborhood when they are need, but a community watch volunteer is! I applaud Zimmerman for his effort to protect his community and damn all you fools that are attacking him for being the IDEAL neighbor!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Do you think people are going to start saying that the DA and every witness is tanking this trial because they are racists or that these detectives and police are mad because they didn't want to charge Zimmerman and are tanking their testimony?



No.

It is what it is.

It's all coming out right here in the thing we call "trial".


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie if you don't agree following a suspect who had his hand in his pocket, who you just told the police has a gun or something.  If you don't think that is reckless then we'll just have to disagree on this point. If you don't agree it was reckless to not announce himself, then we'll just have to disagree.
> ...


Oh so now your defending GZ's illegal parking stunt? Put down the cool aid.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You lied to the forum...I proved it.  I told you I would...I told you that you couldnt...I win.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie's getting desperate...
> 
> "Trayvon Benjamin Martin, just 20 days past his 17th birthday"



So he was NOT a minor!  How dishonest can the media get before this is over. He has been portrayed as a minor from day 1.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You're wrong again, better read the reports.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



And I also see no "exception" to the right of a person to resort to justification IF the "victim" is a minor.

The Florida jury instruction with regard to manslaughter says:



> 7.7 MANSLAUGHTER
> § 782.07, Fla. Stat.
> 
> To prove the crime of Manslaughter, the State must prove the following two elements beyond a reasonable doubt:
> ...



The references to minors or children do NOT translate into the proposition that "justification" is inapplicable if the victim is a child.  You are apparently misreading the law.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Why do you hate old people?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > And what is it with the avatar change? Imitating is the highest form of flattery, but a picture of a motorcycle is supposed to make you more believable?
> ...



Your recent avatar change or don't you remember doing that. Maybe it was your 3rd shift stand in????


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie's getting desperate...
> ...



Who are you to talk about dishonesty...you are a proven liar yourself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What illegal parking stunt and how is a parking ticket relevant?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Now Bernie is totally losing his mind. Laughing at the witness?
> ...



It is redirect.  Not recross.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie if you don't agree following a suspect who had his hand in his pocket, who you just told the police has a gun or something. If you don't think that is reckless then we'll just have to disagree on this point. If you don't agree it was reckless to not announce himself, then we'll just have to disagree.
> ...



Those are fighting words... Put up your hands! 



If its not reckless let him go.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It's the one RKM dreamed about.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



GaDawg probably has more experience in the area than you think. He sounds like a detective or something. And most likely than not, he's watching the same trial we are. Remember what we talked about yesterday? Oh that's right,  you don't care what I think.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The report says no DNA under the fingernails like you said and I state DNA is circumstantial evidence, not direct evidence.
A live witness is the best evidence as you can cross examine a live witness.
How does anyone cross examine a piece of paper?
Accordingly, the DNA evidence means next to nothing in this case.
Sorry you are a sucker for the CSI bull shit TV shows that fabricate drama court cases into 46 minutes for low information citizens like you that are not bright enough to understand THE LAW.
I am talking about the law, Florida statute and all statutes that state circumstantial evidence is by INFERENCE ONLY.
Now the jury can convict on circumstantial evidence but which is more reliable?
Direct live testimony by an eye witness or by inference only circumstantial DNA evidence?
Which has more weight in front of a jury?


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> All Black people are "suspicious" I guess.



Come on your better than that and you know it. This has become a RACE issue when it never should have been. Facts of the matter most teens would have been stopped white or black, if they were wandering around a GATED community in the rain. This is ESP true for a teen the size of Trayvon. Unfortunately in the early days the media PURPOSEFUL, RECKLESS and DISHONESTLY protrayed Trayvon as a small kid and not the massive kid he was. 

Everyone is blaming Zimmerman for confronting Trayvon and excusing Trayvon for attacking Zimmerman. What if when Zimmerman asked, "what are you doing here?" Trayvon replied, "I live just across the way and I'm just passing through. Not looking for trouble." Zimmerman would have let him pass through and no issues.

Instead he ran. Does that not look suspicious. Then he got mad. Trayvon probably though at that point, why am I running from that little asshole, I could kick his ass, he had no right to mess with me, that guy is dead and followed him back to his car and kicked the shit out of the "creepy ass cracker."   Look at Zimmerman's wounds, that was just getting the bad end of a fight that was literally getting beat to death.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



We keep getting confused.  We thought the Bernster was playing for the other team.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



The difference between the two IS difficult to discern!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You dont know relevant from your ass.  Whats the matter ernie...sunshine gets caught in a lie and you take offense?  I mean she lies all the time...it wasnt that difficult.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I want to see 25's "smoking gun".

Note to 25: Your hookah is NOT a smoking gun.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> It is odd that Martin's hands are under him. Could it be his body tightened as he laid there dying? Just a guess...



I have prepared dead bodies to go from the hospital to the funeral home.  That early in death the person is still warm and you are able to move their limbs with ease.  The only difference in them and you is that they are not breathing and have no vital signs.  Rigor Mortis takes a bit longer.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Wait.  Is he talking about a Slim Jim as in Slim Jim goes with beer or slim jim - break in and steal the stuff?

I dozed off for a sec.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The penalty for ignoring you is execution, it would seem.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wait.  Is he talking about a Slim Jim as in Slim Jim goes with beer or slim jim - break in and steal the stuff?
> 
> I dozed off for a sec.



He was talking about the eves of a house, so I am assuming the slim jim referenced was to the slim tool used to gain entry into locked cars.  

At least I wouldn't recommend eating a piece of some guy's gutter.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I want to see 25's "smoking gun".
> 
> Note to 25: Your hookah is NOT a smoking gun.



The smoking gun is for those with the capacity to comprehend...you dont qualify...sorry...the appropriate thinkers have been PMd....you didnt get yours?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

The persecution gave up on Murder II at the onset of the Trial, IMO.

They are now going for Manslaughter, hence the play on emotions


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> All Black people are "suspicious" I guess.



Let me present this to you this way. Back in high-school we used to drive down to Humbolt Park to get weed and coke. We usually had some blacks and Hispanics, but it was mostly white suburb kids. And the black and Hispanic kids were always always well over kids in nice clothes (definitely distinguishable from inner city blacks and Hispanics).   Whenever we were their if a cop saw us, we got pulled over immediately. They would make quick UTurns to catch us. 

They racially profiled us in those neighbors, because whites only went into those neighbors to get drugs! For better or for worse racially profiling has to be a method of law enforcement. 

It used for serial killers all the time. They usually start the profile as a middle-aged white asshole!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I know nothing of a parking ticket. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> >
> > So much so, prior to murdering poor Martin, Zimmerman called 911 on April 22, 2011 to report a suspicious black 7-year-old, seeking police assistance. That says it all. He is deranged. The police department in Sanford, Florida should have arrested Zimmerman long ago, as his conduct was menacing, disturbing the peace and fraudulently usurping police resources, which is a serious crime the taxpayers footed the bill for.
> >
> ...



So he isn't just a cold blooded murderer, he's a moron as well..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25! Where is the promised "smoking gun"?




He has it his mouth aimed at his brain stem it would seem!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wait.  Is he talking about a Slim Jim as in Slim Jim goes with beer or slim jim - break in and steal the stuff?
> 
> I dozed off for a sec.



A break in.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wait.  Is he talking about a Slim Jim as in Slim Jim goes with beer or slim jim - break in and steal the stuff?
> ...



I thought there was a slim jim with the skittles and tea.  I'm like that sh!t don't go together.  Beer with slim jims, skittles with tea.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Shift change!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You had a big trap until your lie was billboarded.  You are a proven liar...case closed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

OH MOTHER FUCKING FUCK.

I'm going to start a Trial Thread.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

Zimmerman will be acquited and blacks will burn their neighborhoods in every major city.

You can thank obama and the media for stirring up all the racial animosity.   

If Zimmerman was black instead of "white hispanic"  this case would not have made the  news on any outlet.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Can you just go away now?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



And getting nowhere.  Sunshine much prefers mature men who have the 'slow hand.'  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVOt2LK2Gg]The Pointer Sisters - Slow Hand - YouTube[/ame]

That immature guy 'left nipple, right nipple, IN' is not for me.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

I DEMAND a RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-CROSS


----------



## Misty (Jul 2, 2013)

The agenda from the beginning was to start racial conflict by declaring zimmerman white and trayvon black. If they had both been white or black or asian this story would be no big deal. 

They are basing their whole case on the fact that Z is a racist hunting blacks. Which may or may not be true. 

They can use voice specialists who can take Z's voice and trayvon's voice and compare them digitally to the yelling voice on tape. I think they can match them definitively. 

I think it all comes down to who was screaming for help. If it was Z he has a case for self defense. If it's trayvon's voice Z will go down.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You have done quite the opposite of ignoring...ignoring is what I have been doing to you until I had enough of your trolling the last 4 or 5 days...in the other thread also.

You continue to decieve...you are a proven liar.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No, you're wrong.  There is conflicting testimony from eye witnesses.  You believe a DNA report showing no Zimmerman on Trayvon means nothing?  You just don't want the facts to enter into this case.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I DEMAND a RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-RE-CROSS



It would have gotten there had the judge not gotten pissed off about it and stopped it. LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The prosecution is getting repeatedly hammered.
> 
> There IS in fact nothing illegal in following a person.
> 
> ...



If somebody followed you on a dark rainy night and would it bother you, especially if he was black?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see 25's "smoking gun".
> ...



I'll put my capacity to comprehend up against yours any fucking day. Your reluctance to put your theory out here in the open indicates to me that you have something to hide.

Hey! The seal is straight!


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I honestly would just drop it 25caliber, this thread is about the Zimmerman case not your spat with various people. If you can't let this go take it to the Flame zone and call them out there like somebody has already said...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Why do you hate Hispanics?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



you prefer those who fall for your lies...like ernie... .  Hes too dumb.  

I prefer women that are honest...and unafraid to show their own face...not marilyn monroe in a wig.  I mean your 65 and your avatar is that of a 20 year old...wishful thinking or just really ashamed?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

Misty said:


> The agenda from the beginning was to start racial conflict by declaring zimmerman white and trayvon black. If they had both been white or black or asian this story would be no big deal.
> 
> They are basing their whole case on the fact that Z is a racist hunting blacks. Which may or may not be true.
> 
> ...



It's already been covered, but.....

It doesn't take a genius to figure out who would be yelling for help. If you are above someone beating the crap out of them, are you going to be yelling for help? I think not.

Logic says it would be the person that is being hurt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I have a little on my Paypal account.  Maybe we could just get together and pay him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Eggzactly earnie. Zim was parked illegally and the cops let him get away with it. I want justice.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Multiple witnesses have told the jury that when you are on your back and your nose is broken and bleeding that the blood will go down the throat because of gravity. I am pretty sure that is how the defense attorney will explain DNA evidence once he starts presenting his case. Remember all this has been state witnesses. The defense hasn't presented their case yet.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution is getting repeatedly hammered.
> ...



Well, I'm not a flaming racist like you are.  So the color of the person "following" me is irrelevant.

On the other hand, I might feel somewhat bothered if I thought I was being followed by anybody on any night, dark and rainy or otherwise.

So what?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Eggzactly earnie. Zim was parked illegally and the cops let him get away with it. I want justice.



Crucifixion seems a bit over the top, however.

Some folks simply get a ticket.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I dont...and you have no proof of it...to the contrary actually...if you only knew.  Yet you continue to spew bs not knowing a damn thing...youre a fool.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Agreed.  Nothing better than a really good Sunshine Flame fest!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Eggzactly earnie. Zim was parked illegally and the cops let him get away with it. I want justice.



Ernies bike is illegally parked


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



HOLY CRAP MAN, LET IT GO!!!

Who the hell cares?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> ...



I think Zimmerman had a warped mind. To him all blacks are criminals.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Im the only one it looks like with the courage to tell you to shut your mouth.  Some weak people on here that have been putting up with your shit for awhile.  They are doing it now...all of your spew...all of your lies...proven no less...the very ones you lie to dont even have the courage to say something.

Now why would expect them to find truth in the trial...they dont even see through you...but I do.

I have proven your lies...you have done nothing but throw out baseless accusations...some attorney you arent!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

This message is hidden because...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

*What the back of Zimmerman's head REALLY looked like after he left the doctor's office:*






*(LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL...That's what the Stand Your Ground lovers wanna' believe, anyway)*


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Eggzactly earnie. Zim was parked illegally and the cops let him get away with it. I want justice.
> ...



You are retired. Your bike is American iron.  You earned the right to park anywhere you want. 

GZ's toy truck? Not so much.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution is getting repeatedly hammered.
> ...



"It was a dark and stormy night....."     ((((((((((((eek))))))))))))  

Where is our *resident published author* when we need him!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Then tell her...shes the troll...im just responding for the first time in a week after ignoring.  Tell her...no balls?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd beat the poo out of gz for parking that pos in my neighborhood.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine:

I have no interest in digging through any of the shit to try to figure out what you lied about.

So, as a time saving gift, can you tell us what you lied about?


----------



## Meister (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *What the back of Zimmerman's head REALLY looked like after he left the doctor's office:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Project much?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

If the head is split you must acquit


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine:
> 
> I have no interest in digging through any of the shit to try to figure out what you lied about.
> 
> So, as a time saving gift, can you tell us what you lied about?



She was given that chance and plenty of time...so I posted it.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



I think you're letting these boards get to you too much man...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

You talk about courage? You call those that demand you consider facts over emotions dumb and say those that demand your so called smoking gun incapable of understanding its significance.
You are a piss ant Put up the smoking gun, support it with more than emotionalism, or shut the fuck up. I have to go shopping for the Fourth. I should be back in a couple hours. Let's see if you grow some balls.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine:
> 
> I have no interest in digging through any of the shit to try to figure out what you lied about.
> 
> So, as a time saving gift, can you tell us what you lied about?



Kittens. I lied about kittens!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine:
> ...



izza outwage!


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 
He was inside a gated community.  No parking ticket.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Osterman is called BY THE PROSECUTORS?

WTF?

Why?

Because he helped Zimmerman by housing him for a while after the incident?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You talk about courage? You call those that demand you consider facts over emotions dumb and say those that demand your so called smoking gun incapable of understanding its significance.
> You are a piss ant Put up the smoking gun, support it with more than emotionalism, or shut the fuck up. I have to go shopping for the Fourth. I should be back in a couple hours. Let's see if you grow some balls.



Well, the water system is down here, so it's bottled water or nothing.  The plumber was to come today, but I guess he better wait until tomorrow.  I'm going to see what I can put together to eat that doesn't require much water.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Probably right...but im not gonna be trolled and lied about...continually...i have been ignoring it for a week of it...today I had enough...she lied...I proved it...she still lies just for the hell of it.  And because some in here allow it...its common on message boards there is always at least one of her...and then a whole bunch that go after the trolled instead of the troller...so to speak.

Still nothing has been said to her...all to me...yet it was her that lied to all of you.  Now shes giggling about it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Osterman is called BY THE PROSECUTORS?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...





> Osterman is called BY THE STATE'S DEFENSE TEAM?



I done be's fin dat fo ya.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 
I agree.  I don't think he should have ever been arrested in the first place.

The governor trying to placate the loud-mouthed minority assumed this risk.

Once George is acquitted he will be able to recover lots of money from the state.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


25, what is the point of a troll?  You appear to understand its a troll but for some reason you won't let go of the hook in your mouth. 

You declared yourself a good guy. She dismantled that with one word. You are making it to easy for the troll.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You talk about courage? You call those that demand you consider facts over emotions dumb and say those that demand your so called smoking gun incapable of understanding its significance.
> You are a piss ant Put up the smoking gun, support it with more than emotionalism, or shut the fuck up. I have to go shopping for the Fourth. I should be back in a couple hours. Let's see if you grow some balls.



I told you, moron...the smoking gun was for those that have the capacity to think and understand it...you dont qualify, sir.  Go do your shopping...dont forget your meds.

Come back and go through your daily bias rant...thats fun to you...fn dork.  You dont have a deep thinking brain cell in your head.

And quit talking about my avatar...whats the matter you like the green shirt better, fn fruit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Osterman is called BY THE PROSECUTORS?
> ...



That actually makes more sense.

I can't help but notice that there seems to be NO reason to think that Mark Osterman would say diddly dog about his pal George that would be damaging to the defendant.

So maybe the prosecution just wants to beat the defense 

to the defense case!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > The agenda from the beginning was to start racial conflict by declaring zimmerman white and trayvon black. If they had both been white or black or asian this story would be no big deal.
> ...


ys it would be the person staring down the barrel of a nine mil.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You talk about courage? You call those that demand you consider facts over emotions dumb and say those that demand your so called smoking gun incapable of understanding its significance.
> ...



Yep, the plumber was gonna come...but he saw you and couldnt get it up...blame yourself...crack kills.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anybody know what kind of holster Zimmerman had on him? belt or shoulder? I only ask because being that Zimmerman's a lefty I'd assume(I know I hate that word too) that he'd have his cell in his left pocket and if it was a shoulder holster then it would be on his right.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Notice that the DEFENSE is not objecting to the questions that call for pure hearsay?

Why WOULD the defense object, after all?

It is pretty much helpful hearsay for the defense.  That raises the question:

WHY would the PROSECUTOR be ELICITING this information especially in  this hearsay format when normally they would be OBJECTING to self-serving hearsay of this nature if a defendant were trying to bring it out?

This is weird.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Bernie sure seems to enjoy cursing in the courtroom.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

This testimony by this guy tells me Zimmerman wasn't the aggressor. He said Zimmerman looked down, broke eye contact and it got his butt whooped.

You never drop your eyes, EVER!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Will you please drop it? Everyone involved in it?* Noone wants to come in here to see this BS.* I'm here for the trial, not wahhhhh wahhhhhh wahhhhhh.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie sure seems to enjoy cursing in the courtroom.



You think your funny...your jokes are getting old and stale and taking up to much space...others want to tell you...but then others want to tell sunshine too and you know how that goes...you are one of em...ahole.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Notice that the DEFENSE is not objecting to the questions that call for pure hearsay?
> 
> Why WOULD the defense object, after all?
> 
> ...



I think the prosecution got their role confused with the defense's role.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Another state witness on the stand currently recounting GZ story. Who is going to be left for the defense to call?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I never neg but this is just stupid.  Can you please stop polluting the thread!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well arent you sweet?  So neg, negger.  What would that be...1 1/3 of 1/3 point...dont taze me, bro!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie sure seems to enjoy cursing in the courtroom.



At least he doesn't tell knock knock jokes.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Another state witness on the stand currently recounting GZ story. Who is going to be left for the defense to call?


 

They don't need any witnesses.  Just think how great it would be for the prosecution to rest today.

The defense will file a motion to dismiss, more than likely the judge will deny it although anyone can see there is no case here.

The defense will then rest without calling a witness, telling the jury they will have time to be home for the holiday.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



The trolled becomes the troll.

And here's another ignored.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Just to let you know what kind of things inhabit the left side of the political spectrum in America...  CNN, for whom Soledad O'Brien used to work and who just went to work for al Jazeera a couple days ago (shocking) 'accidentally' broadcast Zimmerman's Social Security number.



> Officer Doris Singleton was testifying when the prosecutors showed a narrative report including Zimmermans information.
> 
> That immediately launched a round of tweets by Zimmerman haters celebrating knowledge of that information.
> 
> ...



CNN Broadcasts Zimmerman Social Security Number

dimocraps really are disgusting human beings.

I think they're human.  Maybe not.  Not really sure.  I always thought Humans had the ability to reason; so if that is the criteria, then dimocraps don't qualify


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Yep, thats what happens when the forum enables...eventually it gets ugly...and the original troll drifts away and laughs at the damage her friends have to put up with because of her...btw, where did you go sunshine?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie sure seems to enjoy cursing in the courtroom.
> ...



True.

By the way, did you notice that George is reusing his opening day suit?


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 2, 2013)

While what you say is true, Sallow, the fact is that the vast majority of people want to hear from the defendant in a criminal trial - and this very much includes jurors.

Should a defendant be "made" to testify?  Not under our justice system.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Jeantel is the witness that puts TM at his house before the altercation.
> ...




Supposing that were so, does it make the double-back theory less sound because the prosecution's star witness gave evidence to support it?

Hint: no


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.

I reached for my phone...yeah right

He said he was gonna kill me when he saw my gun...yeah right

I was gonna call the other 911...yeah right

I didnt follow I was looking for an apartment number and trayvon should have known...yeah right

I was too scared to identify myself...I was too scared to talk to a teen...yeah right.

He was standing in the rain looking around at houses...thats a good one...yeah right

Damnit...hes up to no good...i dont know what his problem...get here quick...lmao...yeah right.

No crime...none nata...just a paranoid creepy follower with the brains of a peanut...let me walk up this dark pathway following a guy who I think has a weapon...whats the worst that could happen...yeah right

What does "we dont need you to do that" mean...ummm...it means I should continue on the same path as the suspicious guy who is running from me?  did i get that right?

i wasnt racially profiling...honest I wasnt...oh btw, yes he did fit the description of a half a dozen other crimes in the area...he looks black...yep he racially profiled...and the funny thing is people in here admit it and support it...thats fine...but dont deny it took place...what are you stupid?  Of course he did...just admit it...nobody is gonna shoot youuuuu.

Forum full of dummies...full of bias worse than what they accuse of the other side.  damn shame.

You guys couldnt investigate your way out of a wet paper bag...you would be asking GZ to give you directions.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Possibly he was no longer being followed.  I doubted GZ's story at first but so far the court evidence seems to support the story that he was walking back to his vehicle.  

However, whether TM was still being followed or not, of course he could be the one who attacked.  Throwing a punch in the middle of what was previously just a conversation is an attack.  How does who was following whom matter in that instance?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

What the hell is the prosecutor doing?

This guy should be fired if he really thinks he had a case and I believe he does think that because these witnesses are on the stand way too long.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



She said he was by his house. To me by my house means when I arrive in the same state.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

We know two things.  Zimmerman did not profile Martin because he was black.  Martin did profile Zimmerman because he wasn't black.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Why on earth did the prosecution call this guy?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that the DEFENSE is not objecting to the questions that call for pure hearsay?
> ...



The prosecution's only hope it to claim that the first lead investigator manipulated his investigation because he was GZ's friend. Then put the new investigator on the stand to impeach the first one. Otherwise there is absolutely no case.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Zimmerman tutored black kids on the weekend and lived in a MIXED race community that INCLUDED Blacks, you fucking mental midget!

George Zimmerman « YWN Coffee Room


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Why on earth did the prosecution call this guy?



It seems like they did it to present George's case so that he doesn't have to take the stand.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



You are correct. Following is not a felony that warrants the use of lawful force by TM or anyone else.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> ...



I guess he's a moron for trying to protect his community and neighbors in a community that was hit hard by the foreclosure crisis and had seen a spike in crime. Now-a-days that makes you a moron.   

Whether he killed Trayvon in self-defense or not, it completely disingenuous, something I thought you were above, to call Zimmerman a cold-blooded killer!


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



But what does the jury think it means to her?

That's the only meaning that matters.



> Jeantel said Trayvon was "back in the area that his daddy fiancee house is" and thought he had lost him.
> 
> 
> &#8220;I had thought he was by his daddy's house, so somebody would come help him," she said.



http://www.local10.com/news/george-...tel/-/1717324/20726876/-/46rbiqz/-/index.html


Now do you think the jury is going to take that to be proof that Martin was in Florida or near his temporary residence?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...


 
I'm sure we will hear all about it after he is acquitted.

Speaking tours, book signings.

I'm hoping some organization will give him a medal for good citizenry.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.
> 
> I reached for my phone...yeah right
> 
> ...



^^Meltdown

Looks like the nice guy act was just that.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.
> 
> I reached for my phone...yeah right
> 
> ...



Too bad the prosecution presented no evidence to support your crackpot theory. Why did Dee-Dee not say any of this happened? She suggested GZ grabbed TM & they were fighting, not GZ went for his gun.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You would ask GZ for directions out of your own house, wouldnt you?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I think the jury will take that to mean somewhere between the "T" and the end of the apartments.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.
> 
> I reached for my phone...yeah right
> 
> ...



Well, even with the insults, at least you're back to talking about the case. As for the what you've written, it's up to the prosecution to prove his story was bullshit... They're doing a TERRIBLE job. As a matter of fact many of their key witnesses have helped Zimmerman's case.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The Police Department Neighborhood Watch coordinator told the Neighborhood Watch people to try to keep 'suspicious persons' in sight at all times because it helps to guide the Police directly to the suspicious person.

That is why Z was following St Skittles.

And, BTW, Z did NOT call 911, he called the non-emergency Police number.

And the Dispatcher telling Z, "we don't need you to do that"?

Might as well have been Little Bo Peep.  Means squat


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

His parents don't present in a sympathetic way.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.
> ...



Because the prosecution is hung up on the same thing 90 percent of this forum is...RACE...bias spewing all over the place...clouds judgment.  

I mean there are some really obvious things that people just wont concede....like that someone is following a teen home from the store all the way thru the complex in the dark and rain...nothing creepy about that to them...nah...yeah right...people dont like being followed in the dark period...that goes for everyone in here...not fooling anyone.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

I heard Martins parents threw a celebration party for the money they got by sueing the community and for ridding themselves of the problem child that was Trayvon Martin.

See how easy it is to lie about something?

It's amazing how many trolls are trying to cause trouble over this case. What they don't understand is that their actions have consequences and people believe what they say. They spread lies just to get likes from a community or followers and then after someone believes their lies, they go out and harm another.


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

Another thing that ought to be noted is that George Zimmerman didn't have to obey the voice on the other line. It had no binding.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Unmolested,  as in unimpeded.  

As in NOT in any way blocked from proceeding to his house.

That was the lie.

And now...there's more.

Zimmerman did not follow Martin down the pathway to his home,  that's another falsehood.

And,  Zimmerman did not confront Martin.

Martin confronted Zimmerman when Zimmerman was walking in away from both Martin and Martin's house.

That's strike three....you're out.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Because the prosecution is hung up on the same thing 90 percent of this forum is...RACE...bias spewing all over the place...clouds judgment.
> 
> I mean there are some really obvious things that people just wont concede....like that someone is following a teen home from the store all the way thru the complex in the dark and rain...nothing creepy about that to them...nah...yeah right...people dont like being followed in the dark period...that goes for everyone in here...not fooling anyone.



The prosecutions case IS race, they have to focus on it.

...like that someone is following a teen home from the store all the way thru the complex .... Umm, didnt happen and was never testified to


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.
> ...



Her story conflicted and she lied before...i dont trust much of what she said at all...im going by GZs own testimony that has holes all the way thru if youre a logical thinking adult that can at least admit his creepy following...if you cant even admit that, then you are not qualified to discuss the trial...you cant think and see thru the trees.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

You appear to be using a summarized text of the law and not the actual worded law. That third point DOES NOT allow for "justifiable or excusable homicide" as an absolute defense when the 'victim' is a minor. It's just a matter of culpable negligence resulting in death.

782.07&#8195;Manslaughter; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.&#8212;
(1)&#8195;The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
(2)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any elderly person or disabled adult by culpable negligence under s. 825.102(3) commits aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
(3)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(2)(b) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
(4)&#8195;A person who causes the death, through culpable negligence, of an officer as defined in s. 943.10(14), a firefighter as defined in s. 112.191, an emergency medical technician as defined in s. 401.23, or a paramedic as defined in s. 401.23, while the officer, firefighter, emergency medical technician, or paramedic is performing duties that are within the course of his or her employment, commits aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Because the prosecution is hung up on the same thing 90 percent of this forum is...RACE...bias spewing all over the place...clouds judgment.
> 
> I mean there are some really obvious things that people just wont concede....like that someone is following a teen home from the store all the way thru the complex in the dark and rain...nothing creepy about that to them...nah...yeah right...people dont like being followed in the dark period...that goes for everyone in here...not fooling anyone.



Even though it's not illegal, you're right it's not a good idea to follow someone like that. I think(again just throwing my own opinion in this) that Zimmerman had a chip on his shoulder because he had been ineffective in stopping the crime in his neighborhood and he was going to be certain to help the police catch this one, hence the call to the dispatcher while following. 
For me, if he hadn't called for the police before he shot the kid then I would be more pressed in believing he was racially profiling or was out for some "vigilante justice"


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

GZ has not testified


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

Trial is in recess for lunch.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

> You are correct. Following is not a felony that warrants the use of lawful force by TM or anyone else.



It can be.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...




Negligently observing a stranger acting suspiciously in a crime ridden neighborhood?  

That does not the component of a crime make.​


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Because the prosecution is hung up on the same thing 90 percent of this forum is...RACE...bias spewing all over the place...clouds judgment.
> ...



It did happen, and its on tape...go watch Frank Taafes account of what zimmerman told him...he was following like a creep that was acting suspicious himself.  You cant see that.  He was following and the kid was clearly getting irritated because of it.  Listen to the tape you can follow it right through the complex.

Taafe even describes trayvon walking away down the street and Z following slowly behind him in the truck...the tapes are in evidence.  its been told...it just doesnt fit the bias narrative to think he did anything wrong...you guys are all in and cannot admit any mistake....pathetic!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Z has a knowledge of criminal law because of some schooling he had.

He knows how to present self serving statements.

He feigned surprise that TM was dead.

Bad actor.  Master manipulator and plays stupid when it suits his side, ie, _I have a bad memory_

Yet his memory is good enough to tell the same story numerous times.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > You are correct. Following is not a felony that warrants the use of lawful force by TM or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> It can be.



Show me a law that says that a person following a stranger is a felony. If that is the case do I have legal rights to attack the person in the car behind me riding my ass?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

*There will be blood.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> GZ has not testified



With Bernie having Serino and Osterman talk about his statements, he pretty much has testified.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Because the prosecution is hung up on the same thing 90 percent of this forum is...RACE...bias spewing all over the place...clouds judgment.
> ...



OMG...finally! Finally one that can concede that it wasnt a good idea...and he didnt even have to change his overall view.

I agree with the post...its common sense.  Following up the path that the kid was running from him on wasnt smart either...but nope cant get that admitted too...all you get is "ITS NOT ILLEGAL TO WALK ON A SIDEWALK AT NIGHT"...lmao...of course its not but it goes to who logically has the perception of being pursued...imagine how trayvon felt...he had committed no crime and didnt know who z was.  This goes to who is pursuing and therefore who is initiating...trayvon avoids conflict numerous times and only when he is followed on foot does he say something.  Then he goes frantically reaching for something in the dark and trayvons supposed to wait and see what he pulls out?  Lmao.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > GZ has not testified
> ...


They seem to believe his lies.

Something is fishy about those two peope.

They are acting suspicious.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



If TM was guilty of any illegal acts there he would have split the moment he saw the creep following him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Well then why don't you go follow them around a subdivision in the dark.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > You are correct. Following is not a felony that warrants the use of lawful force by TM or anyone else.
> ...



if the car behind you was menacing you, that could be a crime.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Yep!  Hey, Z is the big bad neighborhood watch guy...yet he doesnt even know how to roll his window and talk to the teen...I would have.  Nope its much better for everyone to slowly follow behind him and then chase him on foot...lmao.  hey dude, whats up...where ya headed...everything okay...do that first before you follow a minor in the dark...how about actually at least observing a crime...he may have been by house at one time, but he wasnt shortly thereafter...he was just walking down the street...lmao...he was convinced he was still up to no good...well I thought it was all about looking at houses?  That was long ago and way down the street.  Now hes just walking down the street...HEADED HOME NO LESS!!

Oh, but Mr Z didnt know he was headed home...exactly and trayvon didnt know why he was being followed either...so GZ can be curious about what he doesnt know, but not Trayvon...he was supposed to know that GZ was looking for an apt number and not still following on foot?  How?  Was he evesdropping on the 911 call?...lol.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> We know two things.  Zimmerman did not profile Martin because he was black.  Martin did profile Zimmerman because he wasn't black.



Care to go more in depth with that statement? How was Zimmerman profiling Martin period?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You said "Following" and now you've changed it to "Menacing"

What are you, twelve?

Following someone is not a crime in any jurisdiction in the United States of America.

Fukking period.  

Moron


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



It would be menacing if he was trying to hit Trayvon with his car. He wasn't. In fact Zimmerman passed him.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


 
Define menacing?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Following isn't a crime.  Menacing is a crime.  Is GZ charged with menacing?  Following someone is a felony IF the person doing the following is under a restraining order.  Did Trayvon Martin file a restraining order?

This little thug went to the store.  On the way back he decided to scout out the area for his next burglary.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



When Z was asked about this by the police he said, I was too scared of him
In other words he would not confront him face to face but only by blindsiding him.

Scared?  Scared?  Scored?

Does any of that register with you Zimmerman Zombies?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Menacing Law & Legal Definition

He or she intentionally places or attempts to place another person in reasonable fear of physical injury, serious physical injury or death by displaying a deadly weapon, dangerous instrument or what appears to be a pistol, revolver, rifle, shotgun, machine gun or other firearm; or
He or she *repeatedly *follows a person or engages in a course of conduct or *repeatedly** commits acts over a period of time i*ntentionally placing or attempting to place another person in reasonable fear of physical injury, serious physical injury or death; or
He or she commits the crime of menacing in the third degree in violation of that part of a duly served order of protection, or such order which the defendant has actual knowledge of because he or she was present in court when such order was issued, pursuant to article eight of the family court act, section 530.12 of the criminal procedure law, or an order of protection issued by a court of competent jurisdiction in another state, territorial or tribal jurisdiction, which directed the respondent or defendant to stay away from the person or persons on whose behalf the order was issued.

Nope.  No menacing here.


----------



## Intense (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Great construct, only in your mind though. Why not for fun, come up with another 25 ways it could have actually gone down. If you could get the Defense to convince the Jury that there is no reasonable doubt, in spite of reality, you might actually get a conviction.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Intense said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



And that's the thing, the jury is going to go on what's been said throughout the case and, so far, the prosecution hasn't delivered any solid evidence on Zimmerman being the aggressor. 
As it stands, the defense has laid out a great claim of self defense with the prosecutor's own witnesses!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

> 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.&#8212;
> (1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
> (a)&#8195;&#8220;Harass&#8221; means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> (b)&#8195;&#8220;Course of conduct&#8221; means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.
> ...



I think Zimmerman's harassment of blacks could be a crime.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It takes a lot of aggression to shoot an innocent 17 year old in the heart at point blank range.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



hell no it doesnt...its hopeless.  Everything GZ did was logical warranted and not in the least bit creepy.  No mistakes and they are all irrellevant anyway...why?  Because they believe every word of a guy who thinks he might be in trouble...the female cop that interviewed him before his arrest hit on some good points:

You were told to stop....but you didnt you kept going...you didnt stop and go back to your truck...you kept going and then she says to him...do you understand where Im going with this or something to that effect? 

He was negligent...he was packing a pistol, following a teen and proceeded up the walk way that could potentially by any common sense at all, be perceived by the follower as being pursued for no reason unidentified...he put himself in a bad situation...and I dont know of anyone that would have had advised him to go up that dark path...Ill bet if his kid was along for the ride, he would have left his kid in the truck?  You stay here, son, I dont know what to expect up here...hell, he didnt even want to give out his address because he thought trayvon might be nearby...so he knew better...he did it anyway, because he thought he had a criminal and how great that would be to catch another one spotted on the same neighbors lawn that i did the last one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Osterman is called BY THE PROSECUTORS?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...



Any port in a storm~!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.&#8212;
> > (1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
> > (a)&#8195;&#8220;Harass&#8221; means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> > (b)&#8195;&#8220;Course of conduct&#8221; means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.
> ...



Could what you call "harassment of blacks" also be called accurate descriptor of the people committing crimes in the area? No body says it but statistics show that relative to percentage of population blacks commit more crime against person and property than any other identified racial or ethnic group.

Also does someone who harasses black people also spend time mentoring black children? Remember that is also direct testimony from the lead investigator of the case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Intense said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



What in that post doesnt make sense...you werent specific about anything...you just dismissed it.  You like being followed in the dark? how bout followed on foot when you have run away where the truck couldnt go...you comfortable with that...who is the aggressor at this point...who is pursuing who


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If I'm ever screaming for help - don't help me, video tape the thing so I don't have to go through all this bullshit.





Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> It takes a lot of aggression to shoot an innocent 17 year old in the heart at point blank range.



Or a lot of fear...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



If Z is acquired it scares me to know that it will empower a new wave of vigilantism among gun bunnies.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



(((((((((((((((((D))))))))))))))))))   Shakin' in my flip flops!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Taaffe testified 

He followed for a short distance,  not from the store or all through the complex.   The need to exaggerate hurts your hysteria, not helps it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Intense said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



You mean there are 25 more ways left?  Who knew?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
> > (1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
> > (a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> > (b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.
> ...




If he had made a habit of harassing blacks ......


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



You said it didnt happen...that he wasnt followed thru the complex...I gave you numerous examples and you ask about taaffe testifying...how about the 911 tapes, the reenactment that he drove thru it with the detective?  Didnt happen...not in evidence?  I just through his friend frank in there for good measure.


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

George Zimmerman hasn't harassed black people. That's simply the prosecution cherry-picking 7 out of 46 instances of him calling the police to unfairly try to label him as a racist.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Youre a real stand up gal, arent ya sunshine?...you lied and it was proven...thats all I need to know about you...you arent denying your lie now are you?  Now that its been billboarded for all to see.  But you wont apologize either for falsely accusing and lying about it and making me prove it.  Yeah, youre real special arent ya?

BTW, for the record...who is interrupting trial talk again?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Water's back on.  Plumber will be here this afternoon.

I be having a motorcycle avvy too!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I agree...the defense is winning...prosecution is horrid.  Im just listing a few things that he may have done wrong...and trying to think for a dead kid, someones son, who cant refute GZs claims...hes dead.

I dont think GZ was out to get anyone that night...I believe most of what he said...it makes sense.  But some of it doesnt...and some of it doesnt jive with what would logically and rightfully going thru Trayvons mind.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.&#8212;
> ...



I'm skeptical about Zimmerman's claim he is "mentoring" black children. What proof is it that blacks were committing these crimes? was his profiling of blacks rational? I say no.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 2, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > All Black people are "suspicious" I guess.
> ...



I know what your saying, but the tensions from this case reminds me of racial tensions before the LA riots and OJ Simpson case, I don't think anything will happen and I hope not but I am worried.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Intense said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...




^ This.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



YAY for water!!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The only reason Zimmerman would get a group of blacks together would be to keep an eye on the and to profile them...

Any of them disappear ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



^ Dis.

There I fixed dis, dat and da udda ting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Any guesses on the prosecution's next witness?

My bet's on McGruff the Crime Dog, or Phinias J. Whoopie.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

The lead investigator said he was not skeptical. One of the phone calls that you are basing the harassment off of led to the capture of a black person committing a crime. Again, the lead investigator found it credible that GZ was not profiling blacks. The only reason he asked him this question was because of outside pressures, including an anonymous call to report GZ was a racist. No basis was found for these allegations, confirmed by SPD and the FBI. These are all facts of the case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Really?  Do you count 25 ways in that post...so where does "another" come from?  You arent reading again, M.  Sleep did you no good.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Even if he was, having a moron following him with a gun is what has created the problem.  

This isn't some uncivilized country where thieves have their hands cut off for stealing and certainly not one where you a stupid cowboy like Zimmerman decides who  lives and who dies.

Sanford isn't Tombstone.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Finally caught up.
 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]...That is an intriguing topic.

Have you found anything interesting?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Couldn't have killed him with a knife?


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



As things have gone on in this trial, there were a few things Zimmerman did do wrong but nothing that should have led to Martin attacking him... And, unless something new comes to light, I'd have to say Martin did in fact attack Zimmerman first.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

Everybody can sit on this thread and analyze this thing to death, no pun intended.  But if you look at the actual timeline of this incident it's easy to see that not only cooler heads did not prevail, but the one with the gun has nothing inside his head except hate and sheer stupidity.

7 minutes....

    7:09:34 - 7:13:41  George Zimmerman calls the Sanford Police Department (SPD) from his truck; total time of the call is 4 minutes 7 seconds.[15]

    733  Zimmerman tells the police dispatcher that Trayvon Martin is running.

    759  In reply to the dispatcher's question, "Are you following him?" Zimmerman says, "Yes." Dispatcher states, "OK, we don't need you to do that." Zimmerman replies, "OK."

    7:12:00 - 7:12:59  The girl calls Martin again at some point during this minute.[16]

    7:13:10  Zimmerman says he does not know where Martin is.

    7:13:41  Zimmerman's call to Sanford police ends.[16]

    7:16:00 - 7:16:59  Martin's call from the girl goes dead during this minute.[16][17]

    7:16:11  First 911 call from witness about a fight, calls for help heard.[18]

    7:16:55  Gunshot heard on 911 call.[19]


Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



We keep him around for more than his bows.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Another stupid Keyboard Kowboy.  (Here's your [stupid] sign.)


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Everybody can sit on this thread and analyze this thing to death, no pun intended.  But if you look at the actual timeline of this incident it's easy to see that not only cooler heads did not prevail, but the one with the gun has nothing inside his head except hate and sheer stupidity.
> 
> 7 minutes....
> 
> ...




Sure, that's what the timeline shows.  *sigh*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Try to stay calm, kid.  

 You claimed Taaffe words were in evidence.  Testifying, you know what the court and the jurors rely on.   In case you forgot, the trial started.  

He followed for a short distance not through the entire complex.  That's what's been testified to by the prosecutions witnesses


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well other than mob rule?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Everybody can sit on this thread and analyze this thing to death, no pun intended.  But if you look at the actual timeline of this incident it's easy to see that not only cooler heads did not prevail, but the one with the gun has nothing inside his head except hate and sheer stupidity.
> 
> 7 minutes....
> 
> ...



Where are you quoting the hate and stupidity in his head?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > 784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
> > (1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
> > (a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
> > (b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.
> ...


 

I would say Zimmerman keeping track of Martin's whereabouts was serving a legitimate purpose.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The lead investigator said he was not skeptical. One of the phone calls that you are basing the harassment off of led to the capture of a black person committing a crime. Again, the lead investigator found it credible that GZ was not profiling blacks. The only reason he asked him this question was because of outside pressures, including an anonymous call to report GZ was a racist. No basis was found for these allegations, confirmed by SPD and the FBI. These are all facts of the case.



FBI said that there was not enough evidence to prove a hate crime. But that does not mean Zimmerman is not a racist. 

It wasn't an anonymous call. It was witness # 9. It was Zimmerman's cousin which I made a thread about.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Why the personal attack? Did I call you stupid? You know where it is not Tombstone? Chicago, Birmingham, Memphis, St. Louis, Baltimore, Detroit. Why are you so distraught over one man with a gun that used it to defend himself, and not the hundreds of murders that are committed against mostly unarmed black males in their late teens and early 20's? The government is mostly liberal and black in most of these cities. Why isn't your supreme logic leading to less violence?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

I am still trying to figure out how the one witness could tell the difference between charcoal and red on a dark rainy night.

He did not use the size of the silhouettes as the reason for his opinion but color on a dark night.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Touche.  My opinions and conclusions are not limited to what a horrid prosecution presents in this case.  Im not on the jury, im not sequestered.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I am still trying to figure out how the one witness could tell the difference between charcoal and red on a dark rainy night.
> 
> He did not use the size of the silhouettes as the reason for his opinion but color on a dark night.



Quite a few of those "ear"witnesses testimonies have been sketchy, at best! I'm still at a loss over the one who said they couldn't make out if the figures fighting were either male or female but then after watching the news, later in the week, she knew it was Zimmerman on top... Even though she was going off pics of Martin that were taken years earlier.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You appear to be using a summarized text of the law and not the actual worded law. That third point DOES NOT allow for "justifiable or excusable homicide" as an absolute defense when the 'victim' is a minor. It's just a matter of culpable negligence resulting in death.
> 
> 782.07&#8195;Manslaughter; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.
> (1)&#8195;The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> ...




I appear to be using the standard criminal jury charge in Florida.   In fact, I am.   I even cited it in my earlier post.

You fail to grasp the meaning of the words you are quoting.

That's not on me.  It's on you.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy sheet...you guys are way too smart for me in this thread...im getting outta here!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You have some great opinions, opinions are awesome but chillax.

Stay calm, kid.

I always wanted to say that.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...






> Touche.  My opinions and conclusions are not limited to facts as presented.



Fixed it for ya.  The prosecutions case _is_ horrid but not because they don't have you calling the shots for them


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

How in the Hell does playing this tape help the prosecution?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It's okay if Black people kill Black people and it's okay for Black people to kill White people but it's not okay for White people to kill Black people.

Got it?

Good.  Write it down and remember it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How in the Hell does playing this tape help the prosecution?



How in the Hell does anything help the prosecution?  

Fixing fixing always fixing.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I didn't insult you.   I corrected you.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How in the Hell does playing this tape help the prosecution?



Pay attention...you might answer your own question.  Ive already raised many of them from this tape.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



You correcting my post is considered an insult to me...I aint your bud.  When you can put a logical thought together instead of criticizing others thought, then you can work on correcting people....you havnt earned that privilege as of yet.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



So is this why white flight occurs and tax bases dissolve and cities go into ruin? But it is racist to flee for your life or criminal defend yourself.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to be using a summarized text of the law and not the actual worded law. That third point DOES NOT allow for "justifiable or excusable homicide" as an absolute defense when the 'victim' is a minor. It's just a matter of culpable negligence resulting in death.
> ...



I gave you the exact wording of the law. You gave me a misinformed summary without a source. The only failure is your inattention to reality.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

What it all boils down to is 

1. Who was the aggressor?
Some say it was Zimmerman because he was following Martin while others say it was Martin because he had made it home but somehow was killed 100 yards away. The evidence and testimony says it was Martin because Jeantel said Martin was home or behind his dad's girlfriends house.

2. Did Zimmerman fear for his life or grave bodily harm?
Some say no because he's a grown man while others say yes because he was getting whooped up like a redheaded step child. The evidence and testimony all point to yes from what witnesses saw and heard plus common sense says someone whooping up on another isn't going to be screaming for help.

The woulda, shoulda and coulda has no place here.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yup


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How in the Hell does playing this tape help the prosecution?



If they anticipate that Zimmerman will ultimately exercise his right not to testify, by playing this interview now, the prosecution might be thinking that it's as close as they can get to doing a "cross" exam.  

I am kind of wondering why his lawyer permitted this, in fact.

Ultimately, I don't think it hurts Zimmerman.  But at the time of the interview, it seems like a strange risk (and an unnecessary risk) to take.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The exact wording of a statute that deals with a "minor" does not say what you seem to imagine it says.

I gave you the charge from the STANDARD charge book used by judges in Florida in criminal cases.  I did give the source in the earlier post.  Here it is again, genius.  Standard Jury Instructions in Criminal Cases

My attention to reality is fine.  Yours is not a problem of inattention to reality.  It's just that you are sadly ignorant.

Section 782.07 (3) is NOT applicable to this case.  Sorry you can't figure that out.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The lead investigator said he was not skeptical. One of the phone calls that you are basing the harassment off of led to the capture of a black person committing a crime. Again, the lead investigator found it credible that GZ was not profiling blacks. The only reason he asked him this question was because of outside pressures, including an anonymous call to report GZ was a racist. No basis was found for these allegations, confirmed by SPD and the FBI. These are all facts of the case.
> ...



But CNN made it clear the other night that someone that is part black can't be racist to another black person. See "The N Word"


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting that he admits Trayvon tried to run away but then changed it and said he "skipped" and then laughed a little. 

He also complained about his "ordeal" and said 'the killing was part of god's plan'.

Zimmerman is a sick little twitch.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> What it all boils down to is
> 
> 1. Who was the aggressor?
> Some say it was Zimmerman because he was following Martin while others say it was Martin because he had made it home but somehow was killed 100 yards away. The evidence and testimony says it was Martin because Jeantel said Martin was home or behind his dad's girlfriends house.
> ...



Some believe all of it to be true but that both are responsible in part for what eventually happened that night...one guy paid with his life and the other should pay with time in the slammer.  There were too many obvious situations that he could have avoided and given his position should have avoided...instead he made wrong choices one after the other...not the least of which was calling the police on someone who had committed no crime....people are missing that.  And his reasoning for thinking he was suspicious doesnt jive...not with me anyway.

Why?  Because he avoids the reasoning of suspicion being that he racially profiled...theres a bunch of other reasons in there, but not that one...and he clearly was.  If you listen to the tapes really close along with the interviews you will hear it.  He did it, so just say it...otherwise it makes me question other things that he says.  Like how he states conveniently that when the gun was exposed that Trayvon said "im gonna kill you"... and that trayvon then tried to slide his hand down to his gun...basically he is trying to make the case that essentially the gun was gonna be pulled on him, so he shot him.  Very convenient when the lone witness to retort is dead.  Translation:  I followed when i shouldnt have...I panicked when approached...i never identified myself...he broke my nose...i was losing the fight so I shot him...yep that is why you heed to "we dont need you to do that"...not continuing in the same direction.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Uh...yes,  he has.

You should consider pulling the brakes on your crazy train...quit while you're behind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > How in the Hell does playing this tape help the prosecution?
> ...



I don't see it as a risk. He only said the same things he said to Serino & Singleton during his interrogations. 

And since the state's defense team couldn't question the tape, I think playing it was pointless.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Wake said:


> Another thing that ought to be noted is that George Zimmerman didn't have to obey the voice on the other line. It had no binding.



The voice on the other end of the line was not ordering him to do anything.  The rules he did have to follow were the rules he was given when he was being trained to do the block watch.  You don't follow people you feel are suspicious.  You don't get to question anyone asking things like what are you doing around here.

He should have been calling the police which he did but now there are questions about profiling.  

He killed the kid after profiling and stalking him and it shouldn't be too hard for the jury to figure it all out.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It was pointless and it hurt the States case. 

This prosecutor should be fired after the trial or hell, right now.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Interesting that he admits Trayvon tried to run away but then changed it and said he "skipped" and then laughed a little.
> 
> He also complained about his "ordeal" and said 'the killing was part of god's plan'.
> 
> *Zimmerman is a sick little twitch*.



That he is..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Are the rules of neighborhood watch legal doctrine? Is it a felony to not follow those guidelines?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I didn't hear one contradictory statement.  Are they filling dead air?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Maybe they feel the jurors are missing watching TV, so they decided to give them some viewing time.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Are the rules of neighborhood watch legal doctrine? Is it a felony to not follow those guidelines?


 
More important - do you have to follow those guidelines when you are not on duty?

It seems once you have sat in on the class you have to follow them 24/7 until you die....


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I mean this beats trying to talk trial with you people...ive tried...its a joke.  Hanging on every damn word of zimmerman and cant see one mistake...boooooriiiiiiiing.  Not a thinking head in this joint...completely fooled.
> 
> I reached for my phone...yeah right
> 
> ...



Do you have one single shred of evidence that shows he was not reaching for his phone?
Now, you can prattle on and on about what you think he was reaching for, but absent proof, he was reaching for a sail foam. 289, I see.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL...people didnt catch anything in the sean interview...omg...i think im gonna be sick.  Unbelievable.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The Statute you cited clearly states that manslaughter does not apply to justified killing, meaning self defense. You can't even read your own quotes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Any guesses on the prosecution's next witness?
> 
> My bet's on McGruff the Crime Dog, or Phinias J. Whoopie.



I'm almost hope it's Tracy Martin to talk about what a good boy his son was.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Z said that after he shot TM that TM sat up and said "You got me".  

A medical expert said that TM was killed instantly.

Z be telling zombie stories.

Reply? Or ignore?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG!  Political I didn't even know about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought I covered every political f'ed up thing in my a), b), c)'s


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So let me get this straight...you admit that it's possible that Martin *was* looking around the neighborhood with the intention of stealing something (hence his rather circuitous path which is strange considering the weather that night) but that Zimmerman is in the wrong for reporting it and trying to keep him in sight until the Police arrive?  So you're basically against the concept of a Neighborhood Watch because that infringes on the rights of people who are contemplating committing a crime?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were "not life threatening," adding that there were "insignificant."

That's another blow to the defense that shows Zimmerman to be the pathological liar that he is.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Hitler????

REALLY ????

  

Zimmerman isn't THAT bad.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Listen to some of you. Sick, twisted, and depraved individuals; craving the blood of a man to quench your hatred of him. Justice be damned. What if you were the one on trial today? Would you like someone deciding your fate based on pure emotion? Or would you rather be tried on facts? Some of you are helplessly simple minded. You are the paragon of ignorance! You mindless hypocrites! How can a person willfully succumb to this type of barbarism? What drives your sick mindsets? In out justice system you are supposed to be objective not reactive!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Angela Corey, the special prosecutor, friend of and appointed by governor, appointed her to her interim job before governor appointed her permanently. 

Got all that appointment?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were not life threatening, adding that there were "insignificant."
> 
> That's another blow to the defense that shows Zimmerman to be the pathological liar that he is.



What is the level of injuries required under Florida law to be able to claim self-defense?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist or radical, but I swear to God.

WTF with this political game in this case.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were not life threatening, adding that there were "insignificant."
> 
> That's another blow to the defense that shows Zimmerman to be the pathological liar that he is.



They're starting to get into interesting evidence.  It took her 15 minutes to get all of her credentials out.  Smart lady, very smart and so is this prosecutor, John Guy.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Gatsby, you're getting your ass handed to you now by 3 different people who obviously know more about this than you do.  Isn't it time to quit?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If only Zimmerman had done that instead of stalking and killing Trayvon.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were not life threatening, adding that there were "insignificant."
> 
> That's another blow to the defense that shows Zimmerman to be the pathological liar that he is.



the Fla law says that the person must "believe" that he is in danger of being killed or seriously injured.   Zimmerman's testimony and that of the witnesses supports that.

This is nothing but a racial "get even" trial.   It would not even be in the news is GZ was black or TM was white.

But GZ will be acquited and blacks will burn their neighborhoods in several major cities.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You are just ridiculous. I think YOU are the one with a thinking problem. I know that I want Zimmerman convicted because he IS guilty. Why didn't he just get in his car with his loaded gun  and go to Target like he was supposed to?? Oh, that's right, he saw someone that was suspicious. His definition of suspicious.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I believe,  and I'm not certain,  but believe that getting more or less a puncture wound though your body does not cause "instantaneous death".

Only a massive brain injury or a brain stem injury would do that...

...and maybe electrocution.

But,  in my non-medical opinion,  getting fatally shot in the chest would not preclude a final vocalization.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were not life threatening, adding that there were "insignificant."
> ...


I don't know.

However, would you admit now that Zimmerman was lying?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translation:  No...not a single shred...not a mote,  not a speck,  not a molecule.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Through the heart causes immediate death.  BTW, the heart is in your chest, fyi.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist or radical, but I swear to God.
> 
> WTF with this political game in this case.


Here a hint:

  Who said
"If I had a son he would look like Travon" ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a conspiracy theorist or radical, but I swear to God.
> ...



LOL

That was a) on my F'ed up list.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



There is no level of injuries that are required under state law. GZ says he was in fear for his life. All the evidence supports that. So no I don't believe he is lying. Although, he is a semi-white person accused of killing a black person, so he is more than likely a devil.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I believe,  and I'm not certain,  but believe that getting more or less a  puncture wound though your body does not cause "instantaneous death".

Only a massive brain injury or a brain stem injury would do that...

...and maybe electrocution.

But,  in my non-medical opinion,  getting fatally shot in the chest would not preclude a final vocalization.


EDIT-  I meant to say "does not cause"....it is changed now.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a conspiracy theorist or radical, but I swear to God.
> ...



Wyatt Earp.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Dr. Rao said:
			
		

> So if somebody's head is repeatedly slammed against concrete with great force, I would expect lacerations, I would expect a lot of injury that would bleed profusely, that would necessitate suturing and so I don't see that in this picture.



I'd like to see the Zimmerman supporters try to debunk her now.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You sound like Zimmerman.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Bullshit,  you just want him convicted because he is a "white" hispanic,  just like you wanted OJ acquited because he is a rich famous black man.  

This is all about racial "getting even".   if GZ was black you would not give a shit abou this case---------and you know it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that ought to be noted is that George Zimmerman didn't have to obey the voice on the other line. It had no binding.
> ...



This whole concept that there is a *rule* that you don't follow someone who is suspicious is nonsense.  The Police advise citizens not to do so because they put themselves at risk.  If the Police DID advise Neighborhood Watch members to follow suspects then they could be held liable if something happened to that Neighborhood Watch member.  *That* is why they advise that you don't confront suspects or try to
physically detain them.

When Mr. Goode came out of his condo to try and break up the fight he COULD have interceded and pulled the man on top off of the man on the bottom.  That isn't something that the Police would EVER advise however.  Why?  Because if they did...then they could be held liable if something were to happen to Goode.  I guarantee you that the "official" position on an ongoing fight is that you should wait for the Police to show up and not take action by yourself.  They're going to tell you that because their attorneys have drilled it into heads of law enforcement not to expose themselves to potential lawsuits.

Does that make not intervening the right thing to do?  No...I'm sorry but it doesn't.  There are times when the right thing to do is step in and break up a fight before someone gets hurt.

Now the official position on following someone you think may be contemplating a crime is to not do so.   But the question you need to ask is whether that position is based on what is "right" or what protects the City from a lawsuit.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


The liar CLAIMED that his head was slammed repeatedly on the concrete, his friend and buddy, further added to the lie by claiming Trayvon sat on him and commeneced to a "ground and pound" the likes he sees on MMA.

The Chief Medical Examiner, Dr. Rao, just totally DEBUNKED that swill.

Who's lying?

Why can't you admit that Zimmerman was lying?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Dr. Rao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could she use her law degree to tell me how significant the injuries need to be for someone can lawfully claim self-defense?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Dr. Rao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you support justice or are you out for revenge?   tell the truth.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


Why did Zimmerman LIE about his injuries Redfish?

Can you answer that?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ground and Pound and MMA terms came from the eye witness. Not GZ. So no he is not lying. He never said that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone hep me.

She didn't do the autopsy....

Um.

Wut?

Is she being called because she Angela Corey's friend?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Rao said:
> ...


The question at hand here is did Zimmerman lie or tell the truth.

It's clear he was lying. The fact that you don't want to address that BLATANT question and issue tells me your motives and your biases.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





his nose was broken, his head was bleeding in several places, he was screaming for help.   Do you think he felt in danger for his life?   Plus TM was bigger and stronger and he was on top.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oh, theres Mtwat...at first he doesnt want the bickering, now he participates in it...lol.  which one is it?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Marc, if GZ was found not guilty, but someone gunned him down outside the courthouse would that suffice for justice in your eyes?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > People copying my avie with fake pictures...funny...they wont put their real mugs up there...wonder why?  Must be those creeeeeepy internet fellas, huh?  GZ following...not creepy...showing their real face on the internet...creeeeeeepy?
> ...



Sh!t I wish someone would have said that before I put the ducks up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



I am wholly convinced that you aren't even watching the trial. The fact remains that this kid absentmindedly attacked a man packing heat.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Zimmerman's lawyer tried to put the word "slamming" on Dr. Rao, she swiftly corrected him and presented the word "impact."

This is gonna be a good movie when it comes out.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



will you accept the decision of the jury,  or will you go out and burn your city if it doesn't go the way you want?   

BTW,  if the jury finds GZ guilty I will not burn anything.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Rinata said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Then convict him of not going to Target, stupid.

What happened after that is that Trayvon went all Ghetto on Z and got his punk gangsta ass shot off.

Sucks to be stupid.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Dr. Rao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're using semantics and connotations of words to argue against the FACT that Zimmerman's head (the back of his head) was forced to collide with something hard.  Whether it was slammed, smashed, pushed, driven, pounded or otherwise forced into contact with the cement....Trayvon did it.

You (and the obviously unenlightened (regarding the various connotations of words used by others to describe happenings that can be subject to opinion) are deliberately confusing the issue in a vain attempt to prove that Trayvon did not hurt George.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Did he claim a brain hemorrhage or something that I am not aware of? Did he give a statement that gave medical terms? How could he be lying?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Ducks be cool.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Not true.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Verdana]As you treat the victim, bear in mind that almost 70% of gunshot victims survive. * While victims who suffer gunshot wounds to the head or heart may succumb quickly*, most will recover from wounds to other parts of the body.

How to Survive Being Shot - Part II: Bleeding
[/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Zimmerman's lawyer tried to put the word "slamming" on Dr. Rao, she swiftly corrected him and presented the word "impact."
> 
> This is gonna be a good movie when it comes out.



That depends on what the definition of "is" is.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He did not lie about his injuries.   where have you been?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The person who was a liason between the police and block watch had actual training booklets where it was stated that you don't follow suspicious people.  You simply call the police and let them handle it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


Nice story, here's another.

A few years ago, I was waiting for a red light to turn green, there was a car in front of me, I was on my cell phone texting. I thought the light was green and a hit my gas. I tapped the car in front of me.

The driver, a female, came out the car CLAIMING her back was hurting like never before, she was almost wailing.

The cop that came ended up dismissing me and dealt with the matter after giving me a ticket.

Clearly the woman was making crap up, as I barely tapped her car, there was not even a dent.

Morale of the story is, Zimmerman can CLAIM anything, including yelling like a banshee...that doesn't make his injuries any more real.

Furthermore, the matter of WHO was screaming has not yet been established, yet you're using that as some sort of fact. 

It's clear where you stand.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Someone hep me.
> 
> She didn't do the autopsy....
> 
> ...



She doesn't understand what protrusion means

She thinks he has a crooked head

She says bruising happens immediately

So, yes I'm guessing Corey's new bff


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


The part of his heart that was destroyed causes immediate death.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


The Chief Medical Examiner's testimony does NOT match Zimmerman's.

Do you agree?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You need to learn the definition of bickering.

Pointing out that your post is total deflection isn't bickering.


What it is is....
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
...wait for it...
.
.
.


..

.
.


...pointing out that your post is total deflection.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



ME also said that TM also made GZ impact the concrete at least 3 times. Which is also confirmed by the only eye witness. She also said that there could have been more.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Someone hep me.
> ...



Why didn't they call the one who did the autopsy instead of the BFF that READ THE REPORT?

This goes as Q) on my F'ed up things about this case list.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


We have a cop that testified that he believes that Zimmerman exaggerated his injuries yesterday.

Today we have the Chief Medical Examiner stating that his injuries were insignificant.

Can you recount what Zimmerman's testimony of his injuries were please?

Thanks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



*A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 * - It can't be any clearer. That's the law. You are the ignorant one. The exact law trumps your hearsay.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I shot a deer through the heart, lungs & both shoulders & it still ran 2/3rd's of a mile before it collapsed. Death is not instant. Chickens run around with no heads. In France they used to tell people they were free to go just before the guillotine blade was released just to watch their headless body run.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



There's evidence of people with gunshot wounds to the head have survived as well. Like Gabby Guilfords and this young man who tried to committ suicide at LaSalle High School in Cincinnati this past winter who is still alive.

I don't know why some in this thread are trying so hard to derail this thread. We are here talking about evidence being presented by the prosecution and how all of it is helping Zimmerman, but so many don't care about that. They have an agenda and want riots in the streets so they an go on a "Shopping Spree".


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I don't think that that is an accurate statement.

Do you have any evidence to back it up?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Her definition of "slammed" does not appear to match his.  "Slammed" is open  to opinion.  Any sudden impact can be considered by some to be a slam.

You're grabbing at straws.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Someone hep me.
> 
> She didn't do the autopsy....
> 
> ...


 

She's an expert on immaculate lacerations.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


Apples and oranges argument.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Let me ask you one question. How were these injuries made and who made them?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



During the McMartin Preschool trials (look them up, they're very interesting) I told everybody that was interested that something stunk to high Heaven.

I was right.

During the OJ Trial, I told anybody that would listen that the prosecution didn't have a case and that Marcia Clark and that Darden guy were douchebags.

I said then, and I'll tell you now...  I don't know if OJ was guilty or innocent but I would have voted NOT Guilty about ten seconds after hitting the Jury Room.

During the Duke LaCrosse Trial, I told everybody that would listen that Mike Nifong was a scumbag, that Crystal Mangum was a douche and that the boys were probably guilty of being..... Boys.  Nothing else.

In all those cases, I was right and I'm right on this case.

If I thought for one second....  One fucking second, that George Zimmerman was guilty of _anything_ other than being in the wrong place at the wrong time and of being something of a pussy....

I would pull the lever on Old Sparky myself.

This is a lynching, Marc.

Just that goddam simple.  A lynching.

Proud of yourself?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



What?  chickens running around with no heads and trayvon getting shot in the heart dont compare...but the chickens are in evidence, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Rinata said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are worse. You want him convicted because you _assume_ he is. This trial is 7 days old, and you already have him tried and convicted. You people are like vampires, craving blood of the innocent for your warped sense of justice.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That's the first possibility; for adults. The third possibility doesn't include "lawful justification" in the case of a minor as an absolute defense; IE self defense. It merely states that a person is guilty of manslaughter if his culpable negligence leads to the death of that person. THIS ISN'T DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND. IT'S FREAKING BLACK AND WHITE. I'M NOT EVEN TALKING ABOUT A GRAY AREA HERE.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



O'Mara may hire him. He seems like a pretty good defense attorney.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Trayvon Had Knuckle Abrasions! Score another one for the Defense.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Probably, lol.a


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Ms. Rao is not able to answer questions clearly. She is abrasive and hostile.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Money
YouTube


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Gatsby, you're getting your ass handed to you now by 3 different people who obviously know more about this than you do.  Isn't it time to quit?



By that logic, trolls like yourself could be right about anything and everything.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Trayvon Had Knuckle Abrasions! Score another one for the Defense.



That's from Z slamming TM's  hands into the concrete.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He didn't. The injuries exist. There are photos of them. They are consistant with the statements he has mad.

I know you want him to be guilty for some reason. But the fact is the evidence doesn't support it Marc.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Chief Medical Examiner's testimony does NOT match Zimmerman's.



Really?

*Dr. Valerie Rao*, the Jacksonville-based medical examiner for the state's fourth district,  

She testified that Zimmerman's head injuries were consistent with being stuck against concrete just once, *but said in cross that it could also be consistent with more strikes than that.*"

*Defense attorney Mark O'Mara noted that Rao is from the home district of State Attorney Angela Corey, the special prosecutor in this case.** He asked if Corey appointed Rao to her post, and Rao replied that Corey "sent my name up to the governor." *

.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I know your game...you need evidence, so that you can say its not evidence....and then go back and forth for about 5 pages...been there done that with you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes. Zimmerman can claim anything and that doesn't make his injuries real.

The photographs of the injuries are what prove they actually happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Money as in money?

They blew 70k on Owens f'ing around with the 911 call for 700 hours and then he didn't even testify.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



A deer can run 2/3rd's of a mile with 3/4 of it's heart obliterated. TM would still be alive for over a minute without a pulse.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Well.. according to Sarah... she believes he went and rolled around and did them himself after he hunted down TM like an animal...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



They don't understand justice or how our justice system works.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


...and let's not forget that physical injury is not required in defense of justifiable homicide.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Zimmerman DID do that....he lost sight of Trayvon and went back to his truck.  Trayvon decided to take matters in to his own hands (that's what thugs always do) instead of just going home.  That was HIS mistake.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

asaratis said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



True. But there is a physical injury here. We have photographs. They are consistant with the Defense's version of what happened and the eye witness testimony.

yet somehow we are supposed to pretend those things didnt happen.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

This is rich. Prosecution tried to suggest to their own witness that she was slanting her testimony. HA, this is rich.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

M.E. said "I am not good with physics"  What a political retard!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



As we discussed earlier in this thread, Zimmerman did not stalk anyone. There is a reason he isnt charged with stalking.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Your own quoted text does not say what you claim. It clearly lists for all clauses that justified killings are not manslaughter


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

snookie said:


> kissmy said:
> 
> 
> > trayvon had knuckle abrasions! Score another one for the defense.
> ...



lol


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

WOW!

Defense got this witness to admit she's friends with the DA and that it's possible that Zimmermans head was slammed into the concrete at least 4 times.

I said it once, I'll say it again, the States attorney needs to be fired.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

asaratis said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



They're a lynch mob


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Zimmerman committed an intentional act. He cannot be charged for negligence.

A little knowledge is a silly thing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> WOW!
> 
> Defense got this witness to admit she's friends with the DA and that it's possible that Zimmermans head was slammed into the concrete at least 4 times.
> 
> I said it once, I'll say it again, the States attorney needs to be fired.



<ZING!>

Who's counting <ZING!>'s?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




I read somewhere about a chicken that lived for months with no head...but it still had part of it's brain stem intact.

I just read this article,  and it seems to verify your statement.  

There is no such thing as instant death.

HowStuffWorks "Do you really stay conscious after being decapitated?"

I thought the rest of that was debunked as autonomic spasms...but that seems not to be the case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Zimmerman had reasonable fear for safety and for his well-being. He was justified in using whatever force he needed in order to preserve it. 

For the Martin advocates: If an axe murderer comes at you, and you have a gun as your only means of defense, would you not use that gun to stop him from chopping your head off? Or will you sit there and suggest that you had other less violent ways of stopping him? Fear is powerful. It can make you prone to hyperbole, but at the same time you are exuding this fear, you assume that your life is in danger. Even if the injures you receive are minor, what to say they wouldn't have become worse had you not defended yourself out of fear?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Best question of the trial. Would the next injury have been life threating or caused death? That is a reasonable fear for ones life.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



She said clearly she was not prepared to state that his injuries were life threatening. Yet she has a physicians assistant contradicting her in prior testimony.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, Prosecution actually pulled out a decent one there... Only thing I have issues with is, how many times does a person have to get hit before it becomes life threatening? Does one have to wait until they sustain a significant amount of damage before they can defend themselves even with deadly force? 
Also, it was smart to bring up the lack of injury on Martin other than the abrasions because it showed that only Zimmerman suffered from the fight... 
I know that isn't much but it's still the prosecutor's job to show Zimmerman as the aggressor and unless he hits like a 10 year old girl, Martin should have still had some kind of injury if he truly was being attacked by Zimmerman.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So not just in his home state then?


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The lead investigator said he was not skeptical. One of the phone calls that you are basing the harassment off of led to the capture of a black person committing a crime. Again, the lead investigator found it credible that GZ was not profiling blacks. The only reason he asked him this question was because of outside pressures, including an anonymous call to report GZ was a racist. No basis was found for these allegations, confirmed by SPD and the FBI. These are all facts of the case.
> ...



People also say there's not enough evidence that God exists....but that does not mean He doesn't.  There's been no PROOF he doesn't, there's a lot of proof he does.  

For Zimmerman, there's actually more proof that he isn't racist than there is proof he is.  But the Z haters will never accept it.  They are the actual racists.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> WOW!
> 
> Defense got this witness to admit she's friends with the DA and that it's possible that Zimmermans head was slammed into the concrete at least 4 times.
> 
> I said it once, I'll say it again, the States attorney needs to be fired.



Oh wait... I missed that one!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?

Don't you think he has a right to a fair trial???? The guy isn't even white so wtf!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




No, it's not clear he was lying.  

I didn't hear the witness but some people are saying that a woman who never examined him said his head wasn't bashed repeatedly on the concrete.  What kind of witness is that?  Someone else said that she said he could possibly have been struck repeatedly.  

So either way how does her testimony lead to a conclusion that he lied?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



You bet.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Teen Charged With Homicide After Death Of Soccer Referee In Utah : The Two-Way : NPR



> The 17-year-old soccer goalie who allegedly punched and killed a referee during a game in Utah last month faces a charge of "homicide by assault" and may be tried as an adult.



One punch.  To the head of a Soccer referee.  And Soccer referees are in pretty good shape.

One punch.

Let me punch you.  Let me sucker punch you.  Let's see how you like it.

Then let me jump on top of you and smash your head into a concrete sidewalk while screaming about how I'm going to kill your cracker ass.

You people....  You St Skittles supporters....  You're pathetic.  You know nothing about real life


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I'm not suggesting that.  I am convinced that Zimmerman has been totally honest about what happened.  He was on the bottom, having his head (slammed, smashed, driven, hammered, clunked....pick a word) into the concrete (cement) sidewalk and was being beat about the face...he pulled out his gun and shot his assailant.  Justifiable homicide....whether Zimmerman sustained any injuries or not.

The current witness is hostile to the defense.  In my opinion, she wants to see Zimmerman convicted.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Best question of the trial. Would the next injury have been life threating or caused death? That is a reasonable fear for ones life.



It doesn't matter.  It is the worst question of the trial. (OK maybe not the worst).  The issue is whether a reasonable person in Zimmerman's position would be in fear of death or severe bodily injury.

The answer is obviously yes.

The ignorance of people on this site as to basic criminal law, and details of the laws of self defense is astounding.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




^^
that


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Wtf does ones opinion have to do with defending ones self from harm or do you believe that one doesn't have a right to self defense if they're racist.

These leftist are killing this nation. Making thought and words worse then murder. 

Of course there's no proof that he was racist...Maybe he wouldn't of gotten out of the car if he was.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> 
> Don't you think he has a right to a fair trial???? The guy isn't even white so wtf!



He killed a 17 yr. old kid in cold blood.  He's getting all the fairness he didn't give that boy.  

I've heard this question a couple of times now, talking point of the day?


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




As an aside...Mike the Headless Chicken - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Not to be construed as having any bearing on the case,  but I wanted to link to it in the event anyone was interested.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 

There's a reason MEs aren't practicing doctors - they can't harm their patients.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> 
> Don't you think he has a right to a fair trial???? The guy isn't even white so wtf!


 

He's also a liberal democrat.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



from the prosecution's star witness:

I was on the phone when Trayvon decided to go to the corner store. It started to rain so he decided to walk through another complex because it was* raining too hard*...."

Zimmerman testimony focuses on letter given to Trayvon Martin's mom - U.S. News


----------



## Gem (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate Wrote:


> Wow, Prosecution actually pulled out a decent one there... Only thing I have issues with is, how many times does a person have to get hit before it becomes life threatening? Does one have to wait until they sustain a significant amount of damage before they can defend themselves even with deadly force?
> Also, it was smart to bring up the lack of injury on Martin other than the abrasions because it showed that only Zimmerman suffered from the fight...
> I know that isn't much but it's still the prosecutor's job to show Zimmerman as the aggressor and unless he hits like a 10 year old girl, Martin should have still had some kind of injury if he truly was being attacked by Zimmerman.



I agree with you, this was the first witness the Prosecution has put forward that has really said anything that might sway jurors.  What I took away from her testimony is 1) Zimmerman's injuries were minor, not life-threatening.  BUT 2) She can't say for sure whether he was punched 1x or numerous times, whether his head was slammed 1x or numerous times.

I think the question I would have, as a juror, at this point would be:  Does the injury have to truly be life-threatening or does the person being attacked  have to THINK its life-threatening.  

I know people are going to say this HELPS the prosecution...but I can't help but feel that all we really seem to be "knowing" for sure is that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman, as evidenced by the ME's testimony about Zimmerman's and Trayvon's injuries.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.



Except his life was not in any danger.

His injuries were very minor..and according to Zimmerman? The police were there 15 seconds after he murdered Martin.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Why doesn't the national media cover the slaughter in Chicago like this? Oh'yeah, it can't be used to target whitey!!!!

Who's the racist? I'd say you're.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



the witnesses from the prosecution side indicate it was not cold blood.  what facts do you have that the prosecution and witnesses do not?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



All the time.  Because NY is a May Issue state, not a Shall Issue state.  They're a bunch of fucking commie simps there.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



So you don't believe in the self defense laws? You just believe that Trayvon had a right to beat on him.

Do you care to look at the evidence?

A 17 year old "kid" that is in MMA is capable of killing someone.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



you are funny.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

The defense should whip out an eye chart for the M.E. to read. She is straining to look at those pictures. She is blind as a bat & bias as hell friends with the state atty.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

awww. Poor Miracle Mike.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Several witnesses testified that it was drizzling.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



cite 

interesting that you would hold their account in higher esteem than martin via his friend


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Gem said:


> Nate Wrote:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Prosecution actually pulled out a decent one there... Only thing I have issues with is, how many times does a person have to get hit before it becomes life threatening? Does one have to wait until they sustain a significant amount of damage before they can defend themselves even with deadly force?
> ...



The problem with that, is Zimmerman put himself into the situation. He was the one who was armed. He was the one who was "playing" cop and aggravating what he knew was already something volatile.

He acknowledges that Martin "circled" the car.
He express "fear" that Martin may be armed.
He acknowledges that Martin is running from him.
And he acknowledges that he got out of his car to follow Martin.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


No, wait!  It's time to bring on the donkeys!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



How many times will you let me slam your head onto concrete before you pull your gun tuff guy??????


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...


Drama queen.  He didnt kill him "in cold blood" (whatever that means).  He shot him in self defense.  He didnt intiate the aggression, Trayvon did.  Had Trayvon succeeded in killing Zimmerman he would be running around scot free in all likelihood because he was just another inner city Negro and nothing special.  Zimmerman is a middle class white guy (at least according to the media) so he gets singled out for "special" treatment.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If this isn't about racism. Why is the entire fucking media following this like the world trade center was destroyed again?
> 
> Why is the black community threatening to riot?
> Why are people so blind to the evidence. This goes a thousand times for the media as they side totally against Zimmerman.
> ...



It became about racism and the black community threatening to riot once Sharpton showed up and opened his big racist mouth.  If that hadn't happened, we wouldn't be hearing about this today.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were not life threatening, adding that there were "insignificant."
> ...



Maybe not:



> Jacksonville Medical Examiner Valerie Rao has been the subject of recurring complaints from her co-workers dating back to 2009. According to letters sent to the the city, "Rao has been seen touching cadavers with her bare hands, washing her feet in the autopsy sink, and performing unnecessary autopsies on inmates to create a revenue stream."
> 
> Channel 4's learned that Rao actually has a history of complaints dating back 10 years, while she was Medical Examiner for Citrus, Hernando, Lake, Marion and Sumter counties. Dr. Rao was the Medical Examiner there from 2000 to 2003.



More complaints on Medical Examiner Valerie Rao | News - Home



> City workers say she's called staff members rednecks and referred to others as being overweight, among other derogatory descriptions.



Jacksonville Medical Examiner subject of complaints | News - Home



> Bowling wrote that Rao had been seen touching cadavers with her bare hands, washing her feet in the autopsy sink, performing unnecessary autopsies on inmates to create a revenue stream and was generally an unfair and poor manager. The complaints came from staff employees, said Brown spokesman Dave DeCamp.
> One of the employees whose complaints in part prompted the letter to the state has resigned. DeCamp did not know if the resignation, effective Tuesday, was tied to the turmoil in the office.
> 
> 
> Read more at Jacksonville.com: Amid series of complaints at Medical Examiner's Office, Jacksonville considers privatizing office | jacksonville.com


----------



## PredFan (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



No, he didn't. In your rabid racist hatred you don't have the rational ability to realize what constitutes "cold blood".

the reason you've heard that so many times is that you people have already convicted him despite the fact that you weren't there, and you don't know what happened.

Don't think that applies to you? Let me quote you:

"He killed a 17 yr. old kid in cold blood.  He's getting all the fairness he didn't give that boy."

You're language gives you away.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



(3)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(2)(b) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

Where does that list legal justification as an out to manslaughter? It doesn't. Self defense is the legal justification against murder, not manslaughter (against a minor in FL). So, for instance, if the defense proved that Zimmerman started the fight then that could be culpable negligence and grounds for manslaughter. Again, this is not difficult.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> The defense should whip out an eye chart for the M.E. to read. She is straining to look at those pictures. She is blind as a bat & bias as hell friends with the state atty.



Not everyone can be as objective as you.  You're special.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



You clearly have no idea what negligence even is.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Dr. Rao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's nothing to debunk.  She is one expert witness with an opinion, not the absolute authority on head injuries.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



How many sit ups can you do after being shot in the heart with a high velocity 9 mil?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal. * Being a racist asshole is not illegal.*  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.




*FBI interviews: No evidence Zimmerman a racist*

*FBI interviews: No evidence Zimmerman a racist- Orlando Sentinel
*



But keep beating that drum...despite all evidence to the contrary...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



They dont have to be life threatening. Why on earth should we wait until our injuries are life threatening before fighting back? "Oh you only knicked me with a knife, clearly im not going to die from that so I can't use force to stop you before you succeed". What kind of stupid idea is that?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.



Thank God none of you nitwits are on the jury.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal. * Being a racist asshole is not illegal.*  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



You don't have to be a racist to racial profile someone.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



No. He killed a 17 year old in self defense.

Quite frankly, If Trayvon was attacking me the last thing I would be doing is thinking whether I was being fair to him by defending myself.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Being a racist asshole is not illegal



Lucks on your side


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!
> ...



Who's inventing numbers large enough?


----------



## Misty (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



I know that trayvon being 17 is an emotional factor but the kid was still lethal if he knew how to fight.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie take nap now.  Learn about trial from Nancy Grapes tonight.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...




Cold blood.  Right.

You clearly don't know cold blood.  I hope you never do.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What's more is he isnt charged with murder in cold blood. He's charged with murder in the Second.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I'd buy that if there were many people(or hell, any other person) out that rainy evening and Zimmerman singled out Martin.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Exactly! Ms. Rao is not a credible witness. She never did anything to assist in the investigation. They called her up there simply to give her "opinion".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Murder in cold blood is premediated murder. Planned, calculated, without feeling or remorse.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The defense should whip out an eye chart for the M.E. to read. She is straining to look at those pictures. She is blind as a bat & bias as hell friends with the state atty.
> ...



Oh yeah...real objective 

Not if it didnt come from do no wrong zimmerman...I think some pray to him at night...lol.

I hear he is number one NH watchman of the year...hes gonna train some in here on how to properly creep and follow suspicious gangsters that look around at houses in the rain.

His enrollment rate is thru the roof.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I know for a fact that people & animals can fight & run for a minute with no heart. You should always shoot 1 in the head & 2 in the heart to stop an attack. TM only stopped from shock, not sudden death although death was certain within minutes regardless of medical attention.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Show me some evidence of Zimmerman's racial profiling.

Did he only call in on blacks as suspicious?  Nope,  he called in on whites and hispanics as well.
​Did he identify Martin as a suspicious black man?
Nope,  in fact race only came up in questioning from the police.
​Do you have a lick of supporting evidence to bolster your assertion?
No.  Because none exists.​


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



Tell me sarah, do you think Zimmerman should not be getting a fair trial?


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Interesting that he admits Trayvon tried to run away but then changed it and said he "skipped" and then laughed a little.
> 
> He also complained about his "ordeal" and said 'the killing was part of god's plan'.
> 
> Zimmerman is a sick little twitch.



He didn't say God told him to kill Martin.  A Christian would say that because most of us believe things happen for a reason.  God does have plans that we don't always understand.  So unless Z said that God told him to kill Martin, you're making a big thing out of nothing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal. * Being a racist asshole is not illegal.*  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



Do you just want me to make that link my sig file so we don't have to post it every day?


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn, how can one tell the prosecutor is grasping at straws? They bring in Zimmerman's homework from a class a few years ago...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.



I agree pretty much except for your claim that Zimmerman is a racist asshole. There is evidence that contradicts that and the FBI also concluded he didn't act in a racist manner.

But you see a dead black kid and a white man with a gun, and for you, it's got to be racial.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




And some people here have claimed that's what Zimmerman did -- that he went there with the plan to kill Martin and he carried it out.  

I hope they're only trolling.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



They are wrong. He hasnt even been charged with that. Murder of the Second, which he has been charged with is a heat of the moment time thing. Nothing premeditated or calculated about it.

And the prosecution cant even prove that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So are you, but for reasons you are incapable of understanding.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



Yep and your bias is completely race driven also...and how...wow...you dont even fake it.

You relate to black teens being followed in the dark and rain about as well as Sharpton relates to a KKK marshmallow party.  Get off your high horse, Jack.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Just because his injuries weren't bad enough?? At the time it's going on, he most likely felt like it was worse than it was!  Plus the statement that Martin made that someone was going to die that night.  Sounds to me Z had a lot to worry about.  So no....Z was not lying...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



It was creepy ass cracker racial! TM was feeling his oats & beat that crackers ass.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is a real point on the issue.

Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Legal Analysis | Self-Defense


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

O'mara is really reaching here.  He should have stopped while he's behind.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



I agree with your agreement completely.  But we need to drop the race shit.  The Feds didn't find one shred that he's a racist and closed the investigation.  The only racist evidence we've actually seen is TM hisself.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> O'mara is really reaching here.  He should have stopped while he's behind.



Wouldn't he have to be behind first?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



  In my world jumping a guy because -as testified to by his sexting buddy, is a crazy ass cracker rapist - just ain't right


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Nate Wrote:
> ...



Except, not of that is illegal or even particularly threatening to anyone without a huge chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I doubt it would help...they would ignore it there just like they ignore it up here.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> O'mara is really reaching here.  He should have stopped while he's behind.



He has never been behind Sarah. The prosecution keeps digging its own grave with these suspect witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Ahhhh but was that his sexting buddy?


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I tell ya, that girl's testimony was when this case really took a nose dive for the prosecutors... They're trying anything to get the momentum back after that travesty. It's not working.
I wonder when they were interviewing(prepping) her for this case if they thought it was going to be a slam dunk?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > O'mara is really reaching here.  He should have stopped while he's behind.
> ...



He is.  They always start out ok but then they drone on and on until they lose everyone.  They talk themselves alone..  

Yawn..


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Oh, really?  Should I post your racist tirade last night?  Click of a button.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Here is a real point on the issue.
> 
> Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Legal Analysis | Self-Defense



You mean the law?

Like dimocraps care about the law....??


*782.02. Justifiable use of deadly force*

First up is the admirably brief 782.02. Justifiable use of deadly force, which states:



> The use of deadly force is justifiable when a person is resisting any attempt to murder such person or to commit any felony upon him or her or upon or in any dwelling house in which such person shall be.



Note those words: resisting any attempt. You need not wait until the harmful act has been completed, or has even begun its application. You are permitted to use deadly force under the circumstances described to resist even a mere attempt to murder you or to commit a felony upon your person or upon your home where you shall be. Any requirement that you first suffer disabling injury? No. Any requirement that you first suffer trauma sufficient to cause bruises that last longer than a day, or even half a day? No. Any requirement that you first suffer so much as the slightest scratch of your skin? No, no, no.

*776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person*

What then of what most people first think of when they look to Floridas deadly-force self-defense statute, 776.012. Use of force in defense of person, another admirably brief statute. It provides in relevant part;



> [A] person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if: (1) He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony . .


.

Again, note those words: to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm. Again, the intent of the legislature, and our own common sense, can read such language in only one wayyou may lawfully act in self-defense in prevention of death or grave bodily harm, and without any requirement that you first suffer some death or great bodily harm.

lynch mob


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Prosecution is trying to establish that Zimmerman knew about the stand your ground law in order to craft a defense for his actions. There is a big fight over admission of his collegiate records and writings on criminal law. I have a feeling the judge may admit this into evidence, which may be good for the prosecution. This should fall flat based on it's merit. You can't step into a man's mind and accuse him of being a liar. Whether he knew of the stand your ground law is irrelevant. The stand your ground law itself is irrelevant. THIS IS A SELF DEFENSE CASE! And right now the defense has the upper hand.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Being a racist asshole is not illegal
> ...



How the hell do you drain coffee out of a lap top?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



STOP.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So?

If you're having your head smacked into a sidewalk, and having your face beaten, you aren't counting the blows....you're feeling the pain.  It doesn't matter how many times it happened, or how deep the gashes were...he had a kid on him that wanted him dead (Martin even said that night that someone was going to die).  So what would YOU do?

*"Trayvon Martin said something to the effect of 'You're going to die now' or 'You're gonna die tonight'  something to that effect," Robert Zimmerman said. "He continued to beat George. At some point, George pulled his pistol and did what he did." *
A look at what happened the night Trayvon Martin died | Tampa Bay Times


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Just because I'm a duckie doesn't mean you should mess with me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Snookie take nap now.  Learn about trial from Nancy Grapes tonight.



Have mommy change your diaper when you get up too. It might make you a bit less cranky.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

asaratis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I'm not grabbing at anything. However, you're hedging.

You just don't want to ADMIT that Zimmerman's been lying his A$$ off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


What about my argument thus far has been racist? I said early on that if the roles were reversed, I would be arguing self defense. You've been here, what a week? I've been here 2 and a half years and I've never given anyone good reason to call me a racist.

People! Help me out here. Anyone have proof of my supposed racism? Or is 25 a Fake Smarmy clone, that is, an irrelevant asshole?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

782.02

The use of deadly force is justifiable when a person is *resisting any attempt to murder* such person or to commit any felony upon him or her or upon or in any dwelling house in which such person shall be.

You know what that tells me? You don't need to wait until the presumed fatal blow to defend yourself. You are free to defend yourself at any point during the altercation from your attacker. All of these self defense laws indicate that a mere attempt can be assumed and an act to prevent such an attempt can be explainable, and as long as the fear of imminent harm or death is reasonable, deadly force is also justified.

776.012

[A] person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if: (1) He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary *to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm *to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony...

Jury Instruction 3.6(f). Justifiable Use of Deadly Force

    The use of deadly force is justifiable only if the defendant reasonably believes that the force is necessary *to prevent* imminent death or great bodily harm to [himself] [herself] while resisting:

    1. another&#8217;s *attempt* to murder [him] [her], or
    2. any *attempt* to commit (applicable felony) upon [him] [her], or
    3. any *attempt* to commit (applicable felony) upon or in any dwelling, residence, or vehicle occupied by [him] [her].

    A person is justified in using deadly force if [he] [she] reasonably believes that such force is necessary *to prevent* 1. imminent death or great bodily harm to [himself] [herself] or another, or 2. the imminent commission of (applicable forcible felony) against [himself] [herself] or another.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Did you get my PM?  Read it again!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Tracy Martin lied his ass off about when he dropped TM off at girlfriends. Rachel lied her ass off when she opened her mouth.

Or are these inconsistencies that could be also claimed by GZ in his subsequent interviews?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I didn't get it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Rabbi is in way over her head or his head or whatever it is.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Prosecution is trying to establish that Zimmerman knew about the stand your ground law in order to craft a defense for his actions. There is a big fight over admission of his collegiate records and writings on criminal law. I have a feeling the judge may admit this into evidence, which may be good for the prosecution. This should fall flat based on it's merit. You can't step into a man's mind and accuse him of being a liar. Whether he knew of the stand your ground law is irrelevant. The stand your ground law itself is irrelevant. THIS IS A SELF DEFENSE CASE! And right now the defense has the upper hand.



I think what they're trying to show is that Z knew about SYG and Self Defense and that he lied about not knowing about SYG on Hannity.

But they're not using the SYG defense.  SYG in Florida is a very special case.  It doesn't even go to trial, if I understand it correctly.

I think they're just trying to show that Z knew more than he was letting on and that he was a wannabe Cop.

Like there's a shortage of those around?

So, wannabe Cop meets wannabe gangsta punk ass street urchin.

The punk ass gangsta street urchin lost this time.  How many times do they win and nothing gets done about it?

Lots.

This case is bullshit.  The whole thing is bullshit.

I still object to the Judge allowing the parents in the Court Room so they can put on a show for the Jury.

Maybe they could do a little song and dance for us during Court recesses.  I'm thinking Peaches and Herb or maybe a little Ike and Tina....  Rollin' on the River.

fucking joke


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Nate said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It actually didn't.

Quite the opposite.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

This isn't national news. Just another violent fight that is typical for the damn ghetto.

Why not focus on our inner-cities that have 9-25 deaths per night. (Chicago)

I know why....

The thug thought that he could beat Zimmerman and got over his head.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I don't admit to things that I do not believe to be true.  So far, his rendition of what happened is plausible.  He was beat up.  Eye witnesses corroborate his story.  Pictures of his head were taken minutes after it happened.

Do you think the pictures were photoshopped ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You are not racist. 25 is Dainty.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You just don't want to ADMIT that you are lying your ass off. You're trolling Marc. Everyone here who has been objectively watching this case. You assume he's guilty, you assume he's lying, you assume he profiled Martin because of his race, you assume Zimmerman is spiteful and malicious, and you assume based on your opinion that he should be put away for 25 to life.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



it becomes a question of degree.   But since you have already found GZ guilty, why do you care what the ME says?   

If GZ gets off are you going to burn atlanta?   Please answer this time.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



To you being anything close to white means they are lying..... Life doesn't revolve around your stupid skin color.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No.

Ernie hasn't shown himself to be a racist. Preferring not to be around a certain type of person doesn't make you a racist.

Feeling superior is what makes people racist.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



It's all they have left. 25 is now calling me racist, baby Snookums just spews hate. They have nothing else to toss out. Every witness, every exhibit the prosecution has presented has been a home run for the defense, so it's GOT to be about race.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Tracy Martin acknowledged to Mr. Crump that the screaming in the 911 call was not Trayvon's. But somehow he has changed his assertions to contend that it was? This guy is loco.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Sez the guy who doesnt understand legal principles of self defense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Sounds to me that Martin was the racist here, no?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Burn Atlanta... haha nice pun.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



25caliber is driven by emotion, peer pressure, advertisement & media agenda. Clear headed reason based on facts is completely foreign to him. He is just like Zona, Paper View, Luissa & Sarah G.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sure...there was nothing racial about it,  except against white folks...

You take your crazy train to whatever destinations your psychosis takes you...

Be sure to mention that I posted that I completely made it up in response to all of your half baked conjecture and rampant speculation that you masquerade as facts and/or evidence to support your bullshit theories.

Nevermind,  I'll post it myself...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Here it is...the exchange from last night which CrazyTrain25 is referencing...



Missourian said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You really haven't been watching this trial.

That's not the prosecution's case...at all.

I pointed out some time ago..and it seems that the prosecution has a like mind.

Zimmerman was a wannabe cop. Everything the Prosecution has shown, puts that on display rather nicely.

As to whether that's murder 2? I dunno. But Zimmerman definitely was in no danger of losing his life.


----------



## Vox (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> He's also a liberal democrat.





Still? well, than he IS an idiot


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

25 is a punk.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No.

One of the most important components of racism is the notion that the other races are inferior to your own.

Nothing that Martin has said or done really shows that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well whats the matter, ernie?  Dont like being called a racist?  Well, Im shocked...why why...you were cheering the lies of the forum wench just a couple of hours ago...what happened?  Change of heart?  Or truth hurts?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 2, 2013)

I have only seen highlights of the trial. From my limited exposure - it doesn't look like the prosecution is proving their case. Questionable witnesses, less than convincing witnesses and a few whose words did more good for the defense. 
 At this point I would wager the chances as 40% acquittal, 40% manslaughter with a light sentence and 20% guilty of murder. The prosecution is not making their case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

The Prosecution is stalling.


----------



## Vox (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



No, it is a question of competency. Chief ME neither  was there  to examine Z, nor does she have any credentials to do so. She is a pathologist, she does not treat people. 
So she does not know what she is talking about.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

There's lessons to be learned from this trial.

Don't talk to the police without an attorney
If you suspect someone is up to no good, call 911 and wait for the police
If someone is following you, don't go back to confront that person
If you are carrying a gun, announce that you are armed and who you are
Don't be a punk and sucker punch someone who asks you a simple question
If you're at your house, just go inside if you are being followed
If you're being followed, don't call your friend, call 911
If you hear someone screaming for help, try to help
If you don't know what happened, don't speculate. Wait for the evidence to come out.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Dude.

He isn't a racist.

Give it up.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Prosecution is stalling.





Appreciate any and all updates! 

I have tried the livestream link but my computer is glitchy.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Here it is...the exchange from last night which CrazyTrain25 is referencing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, and anyone that says that isnt racist is a quack!  He is speaking in place of a black man...plus, look at the post he responded to...this is where it all started last night...his racist rant was in response to a respectful post (of course not shown).  The debate when south for him, so he went on a rant.  Then claimed it was a mirror post of the one he responded to...LIE!

You can blame M in part for the frustration today...it started with him and this post.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Next witness.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The Prosecution is stalling.
> ...



Have you tried this one?

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream

I may be able to address your glitchy problem if you PM me.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




I think you are reaching here Sallow.

I would define racism and deeply held animosity based solely on race.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Eggggggggggsactly!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting witness. A latent print analyst. I am assuming the prosecution will try to establish that there was none of Zimmerman's DNA or other body oils on or under Martin's nails. Or any of Trayvon's latent prints of value on the gun.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is...the exchange from last night which CrazyTrain25 is referencing...
> ...



Yer an idiot. And now you are blaming Missourian for YOUR melt down last night with the name calling rampage you have been on since then? 
Man up and grow a pair.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You are late to the party...you need to catch up or shut up.  Dont worry, i dont expect you to do either.

I was accused of being racist, homophobic, agist, you name it....he cheered it...then when I posted the lie in the accusers own words in a previous post...he dismissed it.

So save me the give it up crap...you have no idea.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



That's not correct.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


As accurate as you may have been in the pas, I sure hope you're wrong for the first time on this one.

I don't see how an unarmed kid can be where he was supposed to be, unarmed, not committing any crime, gets targeted and ultimately killed and the killer gets to walk away Scot free as if nothing happened.

Does that sound like justice to you?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the case? Why on earth do you people want to hang this man so much?
> ...



Again.. idiot.. your ASSUMPTION is 'cold blood'.. the evidence produced so far contradicts your assumption


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I pointed out some time ago..and it seems that the prosecution has a like mind.
> 
> Zimmerman was a wannabe cop. Everything the Prosecution has shown, puts that on display rather nicely.
> 
> As to whether that's murder 2? I dunno. But Zimmerman definitely was in no danger of losing his life.



You have been saying GZ was hunting coons. Now that that blew up in your face you switched to wannabe cop crap. Even if true it is no reason or proof GZ murdered TM instead of self defense. TM had no right to beat or try to kill GZ especially since TM was not harmed in any way. TM continued to beat a retreating, subdued person who was screaming help & had not injured him. GZ as a citizen had every to shoot the unarmed TM after that.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ms. Rao is not able to answer questions clearly. She is abrasive and hostile.


LOL!!!

All that means is that you don't like the fact that she's been an EXCELLENT witness for the prosecution and you don't like that.

Carry on.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



assaulting someone is a crime you f***** dummy

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Ah so..it's the ol "if you call me a name I'll call you a name" thing?



I don't mind a good tussle with posters..now and again..

But at least be clever about it.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 2, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...







> George Zimmerman's bail revoked ? USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> *George Zimmerman's bail revoked*
> ...




Zimmerman has already proven himself to be a lyre.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You werent the bowl of cherries last night either, gracie, you jumped in with both feet and then carried it into today...I was shocked by you yesterday...I never did anything to you...not so shocked today.  The fact is that in this forum...you ride with one side or the other...anything in between and wear a helmet...ask sunshine...when I was supporting Z a week ago...pos reps galore...as soon as I gave another perspective...the trolling, neg reps, stalking, vulgar tirade began...and not just this thread.  I ignored it...she continued...she started it today in fact...i was in the wrong mood.  

Well you all dont like that...i mean sunshine is with us...yeah shes a wench, but she agrees with us...so whatever.

you guys act like grade schoolers.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Martin had that superior notion because his race holds the most powerful office on earth & he was feeling his bad ass oats.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution is trying to establish that Zimmerman knew about the stand your ground law in order to craft a defense for his actions. There is a big fight over admission of his collegiate records and writings on criminal law. I have a feeling the judge may admit this into evidence, which may be good for the prosecution. This should fall flat based on it's merit. You can't step into a man's mind and accuse him of being a liar. Whether he knew of the stand your ground law is irrelevant. The stand your ground law itself is irrelevant. THIS IS A SELF DEFENSE CASE! And right now the defense has the upper hand.
> ...



*You're the joke. What an incredibly stupid thing to say.  Like this kid's parents really want to be there in the first place.  *


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I pointed out some time ago..and it seems that the prosecution has a like mind.
> ...



What blew up in my face?

Basically have always said Zimmerman was on the hunt.

And I don't think he liked black folk all that much.

And Martin didn't try to kill anyone.

Zimmerman's injuries were so slight, they sent him home.

I've posted this video before..you should check it out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BePw-Rai5sw]FIGHT IN THE CITY BUS!! THUG VS 70 YEAR OLD Man!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]

The guy that lost the fight in that video was in much worse shape than Zimmerman.

And he did basically the same thing.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



yeah, i know...kind of funny watching you correct someone...downright hilarious actually.  But you have trouble seeing thru the trees also...like your complete dismissal of me being called a racist and other things...completely unsubstantiated and quite to the contrary...in fact if I was more racist, I would probably fit in better...I aint stooping that low...the racism and bigotry is rampant in here...sad!

Adults?  LOL>


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Marc, if that is what you believe actually happened, then I understand your outrage. However, in my opinion, based on the evidence available, I don't believe that is exactly went down.

But, I will respect your opinion, and I'm sure others would too, if you would just be willing to see over the fence to the other side and admit that the evidence leaves doubt to your account.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Jury has been excused for the evening.


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Zimmerman was on the hunt while on the phone calling for the police?

Zimmerman was racist even though he was outspoken against the abuse a black homeless man?

How many more injuries did Zimmerman have to take before he could defend himself even with deadly force?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No.

To me it sounds like a tragedy.  A horrible, unfortunate tragedy.

Whether you like George Zimmerman or not, you have to be intellectually honest... If not with me, with yourself, and admit that GZ may have been frightened out of his gourd, that he was getting the living shit beat out of him by a kid who is a street fighter and, by all accounts, a good one.

And that GZ pulled his gun....  A gun he had EVERY legal right to carry -- And shot Trayvon dead.

A tragedy.

Two tragedies don't cancel each other out.  And neither does a tragedy and an injustice


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jury has been excused for the evening.



Then why are witnesses still testifying?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Rao is not able to answer questions clearly. She is abrasive and hostile.
> ...



No. She did nothing to contribute to the investigation, smartass. So why would her opinions of Zimmerman's injuries hold any weight in the court of law? She wasn't even there! Did you not see what another poster put up about Ms. Rao's past?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2013)

They are now being dismissed for the evening.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jury has been excused for the evening.
> ...



She just now did it. And there are no witnesses on the stand at this point. The quote was "we have matters we need to take up outside of your presence, so instead of making you sit in the jury room, we are going to go ahead and dismiss you for the evening."

The consuls are right now addressing issues with the judge at the bench as we speak. What stream are you watching?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Is he here to respond?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

asaratis said:


> They are now being dismissed for the evening.



I am posting realtime, asratis. This stream is realtime. 

Here, it seems yours is delayed by a few minutes as compared to mine.

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


I guess I needed to specify that it was the EXTENT of his injuries...clearly he got some injuries that amounts to some scratches. Clearly.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Best question of the trial. Would the next injury have been life threating or caused death? That is a reasonable fear for ones life.


Actually, it was one of the worst questions, if not the worst questions of the trial. And the judge threw it out.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> Wow this thread is so derailed Amtrak is looking good.



We'll get it back on track.

Ignoring one poster ought to accomplish it cleanly and efficiently.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Court has now been called into recess until 8:30 AM for the attorneys, and 9:00 AM for the jury.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Best question of the trial. Would the next injury have been life threating or caused death? That is a reasonable fear for ones life.
> ...



White Bare


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Clearly, the injuries themselves do not need to be life threatening, the person only needs to have reasonable fear for his life in order to defend himself. What part of this sounds malicious to you? What would you be doing if you were having your face beat in like that?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


*WTF.com!?!?!?!*

Are you kidding me?

You didn't hear the witness, but SOME people are saying...?!?

This claptrap doesn't even warrant a response.

*GTFOH!!!!*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if the judge told them to forget what they heard. They still heard it. The prosecution made an egregious error by allowing the jury to brood over that testimony all night before asking for it to be stricken form the record. The jury will still rule based on testimony regardless. This shows a great amount of indecision on the part of the prosecution.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



*I received injuries somewhat similar to Zimmerman's just cleaning up around here after Hurricane Sandy.  Seriously.  OK, since it didn't include confronting a teenager armed with a bag of Skittles my nose didn't bleed.*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



But did you watch cross where she said it was possible that it could have been multiple impacts?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



His nose was not broken and he didn't receive even one suture.  He was not screaming, Trayvon was.

But then nobody has ever accused you of having any integrity.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



None of your trolling should warrant a response. But someone has to kick your ass to and fro this board.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Did I say what?

That Zimmerman was out on the hunt? And hunting coons?

Sure.

I stand by it.

Zimmerman is basically the poster boy for everything you don't want in someone carrying a concealed weapon on the streets.

And because of that..a boy is dead.

I think at the very least, Mr. Zimmerman is a bigoted and violent person with a hero complex.

I think he murdered someone that night.

However, I don't think the evidence is strong enough to get murder 2.

We'll see.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Best question of the trial. Would the next injury have been life threating or caused death? That is a reasonable fear for ones life.
> ...


You got it!

We agree.

That is the ONLY question at hand in this case. That is what he will be judged guilty or not guilty on, whether he was justified in killing Trayvon Martin. The only justification is fear for his life.

You clearly believe he was...I don't.

Let's see how it pans out.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



So, if a guy pulls a gun on me, do I have to wait until he fires it?

That's what our moronic pals on the left are saying.

Did Z have to wait until he had a mortal intercranial hematoma to defend himself?

Oh BTW.  I done shot the sumbitch with the gun before he got it halfway out.

dimocraps are stupid


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Awe.  Sunshine. More negs?  What for this time? Seriously why don't you just put me on ignore if you don't like my opinion. Or have the guts to tell me why. Sad sad old witch. No humor. No character. Just a sad sad mean old woman.
> 
> Oh and your welcome. Was it as good for you as it was for me?



Completely agree...dont worry she was embarrassed today...proven liar is her rep now...that is for anyone that can read.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Just messin with ya sallow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I *have* been watching (though not much today) and while I agree the prosecutors have been trying to portray Zimmerman as a wannabe cop, they seem, at least to me to be falling flat. Once we extract all the racism, there ain't no case.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



*I bet ER docs are laughing their asses off at Zimmerman's so-called wounds and injuries.  

I'm a woman and I can tell you if Zimmerman had followed me for no reason and gotten in my face with a flashlight he would have been hurt far worse.  Far, far worse.  He'd have been sitting around with an ice pack on his groin and some stitches in his face with possible plastic surgery scheduled to reduce scar tissue.  *


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm still betting more went on during that phone call with Moron Rachel that she isn't telling about. The one that brought race into the mix was Moron Rachel and her cracker comments. So going by HER testamony and HER attitude and what SHE said concerning her buds and herself, I am presuming Trayvon was going to go teach cracker a lesson and didn't count on cracker having a gun.

She even said something along the lines of "if he was going to beat up someone, he would hang up and call me back when done". He didn't call back. Because he got dead. Maybe those friends had a habit of 3 way discussions talking about beating crackers. Maybe not. Nobody will ever know so all any of us have to go on, including the jury, is what is proven in court.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



PRECISELY!! If you wait for the coup de grace (fatal blow, killing blow, etc.), you are already dead, and can't possibly defend yourself as a corpse. So, reasonable fear is inserted, to allow the victim some leeway.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Even tho a witness for the PROSECUTION testified that Martin was on top throwing fists...Lol!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It's reasonable to think that he thought he was a superior fighter...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



And if you initiated the force and GZ had reason to fear for his life you would have also had a bullet in your heart. Whether you were a woman, black, minor whatever. Law still applies.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Can you prove it? No one has accused you of the same.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


We only have Zimmerman's word that those words were actually said, he's on trial, and has been painted as a pathological liar.

Yet, you're taking his bogus claims as gospel truth.

You don't have a leg to stand on son.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Why would anybody have cause to follow you?


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Would you wait until you were beaten almost senseless before you did something about it??  No?  Why expect Zimmerman to?  By that time he probably would have been killed!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There's no case.

The people we're arguing with 
1. Hate whites and want to start shit
2. Hate self defense


These people are the people that support the killer over the victim. They're very fucked up in the head.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


If you are going to call me anything, I'm going to ask you to back it up. Until you do, I'm going to laugh at you. OK?

And you never answered me about your new avatar.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



They don't believe in self defense.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



*Lots of "ifs" in there and that was not my point.  But I can see one clearly on the top of your head, even from here.*


----------



## Connery (Jul 2, 2013)

*Thread reopened


*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




Lol,

reasonable doubt. Throw out the case.



I know there's none and Zimmerman will be a millionaire soon.


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were "not life threatening," adding that there were "insignificant."
> 
> That's another blow to the defense *that shows Zimmerman to be the pathological liar that he is.*



When you make baseless assumptions, you turn yourself into a spectacle. Which in turn becomes nothing more than comic relief for everyone else.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

This "joke" of justice shows just how sick the population of this country is. When one can't even defend his self from a street thug=fucked.

The left won't be happy until the attacker can kill you and you're utterly punished if you defend yourself.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Im sorry our justice system bores you. Perhaps we should just do away with it and hang Zimmerman from the closest tree. Would that make you feel better?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



*I can't believe how many people want to start the tape rolling from the middle instead of the beginning....You have a Wanna-be Cop who takes a gun out on Neighborhood Watch, clearly in violation of the HOA rules as set up by the fucking Sanford PD...But you just start the story wherever it suits your purposes.*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Not a lot, just one in fact. That 'if' is the trial you are watching. Enjoy the riots.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


I'm seeing the other fence.

Number 1, Zimmerman on tape saying "These @#^&** punks always get away."
That goes to state of mind

Number 2, Zimmerman's many and differing testimonies given as to what happened that night, including the extent of the injuries he sustained.
It shows a pattern of lies.

Trayvon was not the aggressor here.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

If you think that Zimmerman's injuries are significant in this case you are entirely wrong.  His actual injuries don't mean anything because they do not affect intent.  Intent is what Zimmerman was thinking.   The state basically has no case.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Wake said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were "not life threatening," adding that there were "insignificant."
> ...



That ME was a joke.

This is like a football game where one team's offense hasn't even had the ball yet but they're up 21-0 at the end of the first quarter.

This thing is a joke.

The worst they've been able to show is that GZ may have exaggerated his story a little bit.

So what?  If I had the piece of fukking shit in the White House coming after me....

If I had CNN, ABC, NBC, NPR and CBS making stories up, editing tapes, photo-shopping pictures, calling me names and pronouncing me guilty Months before the trial, I might make some shit up too.

But our libtard pals don't wanna talk about any of that.

Shocking


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





1. Does Zimmerman have a right to carry a gun?
2. Does Zimmerman have the right of self defense?

How about it asshole?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Why is it bad to want to be a cop? I would assume that is more honorable profession than say professional welfare recipient.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Is it true or is it false that she did not actually examine Zimmerman's head?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Now read 827.03(2)(b)


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Pathological liar???? Lol!  Most that has come out shows Zimmerman was most likely telling the truth!  The prosecution witnesses have helped Z more than anyone so far.....The defense won't need to bring anyone in. Lol!


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If you think that Zimmerman's injuries are significant in this case you are entirely wrong.  His actual injuries don't mean anything because they do not affect intent.  Intent is what Zimmerman was thinking.   The state basically has no case.



I agree.

But that doesn't mean the Jury still won't find him 'guilty'

This is obama's America, afterall


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



*No, but I think given Zimmerman's previous record of assaulting a police officer should have banned him from owning a gun and then the passing of further legislation for gun registration and maybe this entire tragedy could have been avoided in the first place.

Would that work for you? I'm sorry reality bores you.

New Evidence: George Zimmerman Was Arrested For Allegedly Assaulting A Cop In 2005

Read more: New Evidence: George Zimmerman Was Arrested For Allegedly Assaulting A Cop - Business Insider


*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Trayvon is subject to the same fear for his life that you give Zimmerman the rights to have.

It boils down to who was the aggressor.

I believe that the evidence points to Zimmerman being the aggressor. Had he followed the suggestion of the dispatcher he would not be in this mess...at least not today. 

Based on his past he seemed like he was destined to kill somebody's child. He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people.

He was a wannabe cop that finally found the trouble he was looking for.

I'm not making this stuff up dude.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Pathological liar?

Hyperbole has been a good strategy for you in life?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



In order to admit something, it has to be shown that's it's true. It hasnt been shown to be true. That's the only reason we can't admit to it.

But let's say for a second that your correct that Zimmerman exagerated his wounds.

How does that change the fact that the wounds he has shows he was being attacked? The eye witness places Trayvon over Zimmerman attacking him? That his head was being hit against the ground? That forensics has shown that Trayvons knuckles are consistant with hitting Zimmerman?

You act as if the only evidence for Zimmerman is his statements. It's not the forensic evidence supports Zimmerman's version of events as well as the eye witness testimony we heard.

The prosecution has the burden to prove their case. They haven't been able to do this. And the defense hasn't even started.

So why should we ignore all this evidence that has nothing to do with Zimmerman's statements?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Number 1, TM according to his ear witness saying creepy ass cracker
That goes to state of mind

Number 2, Same ear witness many and differing testimonies given as to what she heard that night, including bias to where the deposition that led to probable cause was held.
It shows a pattern of lies.

No one can prove GZ was the aggressor here.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If you think that Zimmerman's injuries are significant in this case you are entirely wrong.  His actual injuries don't mean anything because they do not affect intent.  Intent is what Zimmerman was thinking.   The state basically has no case.
> ...



This is what happens one half of this country no longer believes in the word of the law. The left hates self defense and you're worse then the person trying to kill you within their eyes if you use it.

Evidence? That doesn't matter as that means nothing. As long as it can be used as a emotional circle jerk and for political purposes. They will.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




"He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."

You wanna try that again?

If you don't revisit that claim and make adjustments to it, I will know that you're just trolling this thread and don't care about your credibility, only about getting a reaction from people who are actually trying to stick close to the facts.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone refresh my memory, please.

Martin did NOT have any marks on his hands at all? If not, how could he have punched zimmermans face without having damage to his own hand? Does punching leave marks on the hand used?

Second...zimmerman and his friend said Martin grabbed for the gun. Then why are there no dna or prints on the gun that belong to Martin? How easily is dna deposited on a surface of a material object?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with the killing of the street thug traydick martin. Sorry. 

Wow what a dumb shit you're.  Yay, let's make this about guns!!! Wahoo! Hang Zimmerman high!


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



the medical report said his nose was broken.   I know you want GZ to fry because he is a white hispanic, but sometimes we just have to deal with the facts and let the jury decide.

you are no better than marcatl.   this is nothing but a racial "get even" case to you.   if GZ was black you would not be the least bit interested in this case and neither would the media.   its a sickness in this country to continually stir up racial hatred.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



"These @#^&** punks" is not a racist comment.
"Creepy Ass Cracker" is a racist remark.
I've heard no lies.....but then, they're only lies because you want to see him hang just because he's "not" black.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Just an innocent kid minding his own business


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh, never mind on the first question. Martin DID have damage to his knuckles.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Maybe if Black people would stop committing crimes=no problems? Oh'noooo's we can't be doing that. LOL

Stupid fuckers!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> As accurate as you may have been in the pas, I sure hope you're wrong for the first time on this one.
> 
> I don't see how an unarmed kid can be where he was supposed to be, unarmed, not committing any crime, gets targeted and ultimately killed and the killer gets to walk away Scot free as if nothing happened.
> 
> Does that sound like justice to you?



Not committing any crime? The eye witness says Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman attacking him. The Forensic evidence agrees with the eye witness.

How can you possibly claim that Trayvon wasnt doing anything when the evidence says otherwise?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Someone refresh my memory, please.
> 
> Martin did NOT have any marks on his hands at all? If not, how could he have punched zimmermans face without having damage to his own hand? Does punching leave marks on the hand used?
> 
> Second...zimmerman and his friend said Martin grabbed for the gun. Then why are there no dna or prints on the gun that belong to Martin? How easily is dna deposited on a surface of a material object?



grabbing for and touching are two different things,  one leaves prints one does not.

grabbing someone and slamming his head on the concrete will not do any damage to the grabbers hands.

nice try---------but fail


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Trayvon was not a minor.  He was 'just days past his 18th birthday' according to the prosecution.  Why the media continues to promote him as a minor is unconscionable.

Quote for the day:  "This trial is not going to be a slam dunk for the prosecution."  (Says Marcia Clark who couldn't even get OJ convicted.  But is now a media 'legal expert.)


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

asaratis said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



LOL!!! 

I love how you Zimmerman supporters have backed all the way down from the bogus "facts" that he was severely beaten to now claiming it's simply "plausible."

You just can't admit he was lying...I get it.

The pictures are real. Don't be stupid. They just don't show the degree of injuries that Zimmerman lied and claimed they did.

I've said that from the beginning. Now we have the Chief Medical Examiner corroborating that as well. Not to mention a police officer involved in the case.

Will you at least admit to the fact that Zimmerman lied about the EXTENT of the injuries to his head?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > As accurate as you may have been in the pas, I sure hope you're wrong for the first time on this one.
> ...



they don't care about the facts, they just want the white guy to swing------gotta get even, you know


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



BINGO!

They don't give a shit about the violence that kills dozens of trayvons every day. Oh'nooo's as that wouldn't cause hateful riots against innocent people.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

According to the HOA neighborhood watch, anyone on watch who sees something doesn't report it themselves but tells the watch captain who calls the police so it isn't unusual for Zimmerman to have made all those calls.  As far as many of the calls being about black suspects...  that is unfortunately not unusual either.  Someone reporting a crime is not obligated to assign another race to the suspect just to be politically correct.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



no, he did not lie about his injuries.   

now, once again,  if GZ is acquited are you going to join the mobs and burn your city?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > As accurate as you may have been in the pas, I sure hope you're wrong for the first time on this one.
> ...



Because within his eyes trayvon can't do NO wrong. He doesn't believe in the legal system to begin with....

He wants a hanging!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL provides the quotes of the day!

"He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."

"I'm not making this stuff up dude."


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcAtl if he was on the jury pool:

Celebrity Trial Jury Selection - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



First, the pictures look like alot more than just scratches. 

Second, the fact that there are injuries period is evidence enough that he was being attacked. Blood coming from your nose and the back of your head just don't magically appear if someone is walking down the street and shoots someone for no reason. But they do appear if someone attacks you and you defend yourself.

See the problem with your reasoning?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Especially since white people never commit crimes.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

unofficial poll question:

is there any black poster who thinks GZ is innocent?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Of course he is...This is just a excuse for him to loot and riot. lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I think all people that commit crimes should be treated the same. I know white people do...


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



There is nothing in his past that makes him "destined" to kill somebody's child.  He doesn't even have any criminal convictions.

He only made 7 calls regarding black people out of 46 calls total.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Redfish said:


> unofficial poll question:
> 
> is there any black poster who thinks GZ is innocent?



If there is, he won't dare admit it


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> His nose was not broken and he didn't receive even one suture.  He was not screaming, Trayvon was.
> 
> But then nobody has ever accused you of having any integrity.



We have no integrity because we believe the eye witness who was there who said he saw the exact opposite of what you are trying to portray as the truth?

Give me one good reason why this eye witness shouldn't be believed?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 2, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...





If TM was white would this case make the news anyplace?    this case is nothing but race baiting to stir up shit-----its a sick society that we live in


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



OMG.....The charges were dropped!  Lol!  If he'd done anything wrong, if he had actually assaulted a police officer, do you honestly think he would have gotten off?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yes. The difference is our belief is based on the evidence. You have to ignore the evidence to reach your conclusion.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 2, 2013)

Trayvon has how many hands? His hands was over his mouth. He had his head in his hands banging it into the concrete. He had his hands pinned down. 
WHERE WAS *ZIMMERMAN'S HANDS* ALL THAT TIME AND HOW DID HE GET THE GUN BUT COULD NOT *PUNCH OR PUSH* TRAYVON OFF? ZIMMERMAN WAS NOT FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE. TRAYVON WAS.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



And you would be in prison. A convicted criminal. or dead.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Was he convicted?

If not, then this doesn't matter.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Just an innocent kid minding his own business



What kind of parent lets their kid get tattoos?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Interesting witness. A latent print analyst. I am assuming the prosecution will try to establish that there was none of Zimmerman's DNA or other body oils on or under Martin's nails. Or any of Trayvon's latent prints of value on the gun.


To determine whether or not Trayvon's prints can be found on the gun. I believe that was another one of the bogus claims Zimmerman and/or his team has been asserting.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > His nose was not broken and he didn't receive even one suture.  He was not screaming, Trayvon was.
> ...



Because two other eyewitnesses said the opposite.  It's not just me trying to portray it.  You are creating your own set of facts.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


At what point of someone following you from the store on your way home do you start to fear for your life Caroljo?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting witness. A latent print analyst. I am assuming the prosecution will try to establish that there was none of Zimmerman's DNA or other body oils on or under Martin's nails. Or any of Trayvon's latent prints of value on the gun.
> ...



Defense claimed Trayvon went for the gun not grabbed it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Just an innocent kid minding his own business
> ...





Fuck they probably helped him get them. This is ghetto gansta culture we're talking about...Don't you be walking at night through that neighborhood or you will be beat, SICKA!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



When they attempt to or lay hands on me.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Those witnesses were no where near the seen. Please try harder. lol


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Those two other eye witnesses said they saw GZ on top after the gunshot. That was in testimony and backs the defense's story. It is you trying to portray what you want to believe. You are creating your own set of facts.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I cant believe you are trying to talk about something you clearly have no knowledge about.

1) No one claimed he was on watch at the time. He was driving. Saw something supicious and called it in.
2) a HOA has no ability to strip someone of their second amendment rights. they are completely irrelevant to this entire case. As such, he can go wheterever the heck he wants as long as he is licensed. 
3) Considering the evidence and forensics show Trayvon was attacking Zimmerman, self defense is a reasonable conclusion.
4) With the evidence presented so far, they are falling short of proving Zimmerman committed 2nd degree murder beyond a reasonable doubt. And the defense hasnt even put on their case yet.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Wake said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Chief Medical Examiner recently stated that the injuries Zimmerman experienced were "not life threatening," adding that there were "insignificant."
> ...


I'm not sure you're suggesting that I'm making baseless assumptions or not, but I'll repeat again, the testimonies given today and yesterday show Zimmerman to have lied about the extent of his injuries.

It's in his interest to portray himself as having a reasonable threat to his life, and not just embarrassed that he was losing a fist-fight to a 17 year old kid.

He has all the reason in the world to lie.

He had the balls to give testimony to Sean Hannity, he should have the balls to give testimony on trial and defend himself.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



They need to have three elements:
1) Opportunity.  Someone who is 300 feet behind you has no opportunity to do harm, absent a gun in his hand.
2) Ability.  Someone with no ability to do harm, e.g. passed out in the street, is no threat to you.
3) Demonstrated intent.  Someone who has not demonstrated intent to harm is no threat to you.
Zimmerman failed all three tests. Zimmerman was not a threat to Trayvon.
Trayvon passed all three tests.  Trayvon was a threat to Zimmerman.

It really is not rocket science.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Tracy Martin said it was not his son screaming. Then he changed his mind. That is apparently proof of being a liar. He went on Anderson Cooper and other shows. He should have the balls to explain his change in story.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> ...



An "ideal" neighbor doesn't blow away your 17 year old son.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


That's how they always operate, starting where they want to start, ignoring all the facts.

Bill-O Da Klown did the same thing with the Rachel Maddow beat-down of Jim DeMint and Ralph Reed last Sunday, but Da Klown edited the clip to portray Reed as "the winner."

Same goes here. They want to give the killer George Zimmerman all the rights to fear for his life, ignoring the fact that Zimmerman STARTED it by following Trayvon who knew he was following him and had good reason to fear for HIS life.

A bunch of jokers these Zimmerman supporters are.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL provides the quotes of the day!
> 
> "He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."
> 
> "I'm not making this stuff up dude."





Hmmmm, so no answer from Marc about this made-up claim of his.

Verdict is in.  Marc is a troll who doesn't care about the facts of the situation.

Case closed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Trayvondickton

A prick that keeps going and going! 

I wish I knew Zimmerman as I'd love to buy him a drink.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Trayvon feared for his life so much he made it 100 yards from the initial encounter in over 4 minutes ?

Come on.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> We only have Zimmerman's word that those words were actually said, he's on trial, and has been painted as a pathological liar.
> 
> Yet, you're taking his bogus claims as gospel truth.
> 
> You don't have a leg to stand on son.



First, simply because you believe he is a pathological liar, doesn't mean the State has proven that he is.

Second, as you say, the only evidence we have for what was is Zimmerman. We have absolutely zero evidence that it wasn't said.

Let's for the sake of argument say you are absolutely correct. Zimmerman is a pathlogical liar. We have a choice between evidence from someone we dont believe is credible or no evidence at all. Who has more evidence?

Obviously the side that actually _has_ evidence, even if you aren't sure it's credible. 

The only other witness we've heard from that was there cooberates Zimmerman's story.

Even absent any comment from Zimmerman, the eye witness testimony of Trayvon being on top of and attacking Zimmerman and the forensic evidence alone would provide reasonable doubt and a safe belief that Zimmerman was defending himself.

I know you guys think we should ignore that evidence. But you guys havent given any good reasons why


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


1. Yes, he was creeped out, and thus afraid, aka felt threatened by Zimmerman following him.

2. What "pattern of lies" are you referring to. Spell it out.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

This story is from a blog that links to another blog.

Where is the original story?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> You clearly have no idea what negligence even is.



Sigh.. you are of course wrong..



> 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.(1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term criminal prosecution includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant.
> (2)&#8195;A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.
> (3)&#8195;The court shall award reasonable attorneys fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection



I am assuming that you understand what you understand what immunity from criminal prosecution means and that you are aware that manslaughter is a criminal matter right?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


He did not lie about his injuries.  He had a perception about them.  In any case, the extent of his injuries is irrelevant. If he wasn't injured at all he could still be justified in shooting.  The magic question is, Was he reasonably in fear of his life when he shot?  The answer is clearly yes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So what? Trayvon just happened to trip on top of Zimmerman and his fists just managed to make repeated contact by accident? The eye witness was lying about Zimmerman being on the ground yelling for help?

The evidence doesnt support you.


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Indeed, he decided to have an interview way back when. Is it normal for a suspect to willingly have an interview with a media figure?

As for the trial, Zimmerman has no obligation to do so. He could, if he wants to, but no one's going to make him. Making him give testimony is like making you debate fairly. It'd be unlikely, wouldn't it?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> 1. Yes, he was creeped out, and thus afraid, aka felt threatened by Zimmerman following him.



Yet he didn't continue another 200 yards down the same sidewalk he died on to the safety of his house ?


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Bernie said "17th" not "18th."

It's well established that Martin was a 17 year old minor.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL provides the quotes of the day!
> 
> "He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."
> 
> "I'm not making this stuff up dude."



marc is a liar


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



How long does it take you to walk 100 yards? Did he cover those 100 yards in a straight line?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

The Daily Beast opinion piece only says:

On April 22, 2011, Zimmerman called to report a black male about &#8220;7-9&#8221;  years old, four feet tall, with a &#8220;skinny build&#8221; and short black hair.

The AUTHOR adds the commentary..."There is no indication in the police report of the reason for Zimmerman&#8217;s suspicion of the boy."

And the PDF link to the original report is broken.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > As accurate as you may have been in the pas, I sure hope you're wrong for the first time on this one.
> ...


Why are you starting almost at the END of the story?

You're supposed to begin at the beginning, where Zimmerman says to the 911 dispatcher, "These #%%^ punks always get away with it," while following Trayvon Martin on his way home from the store.

Trayvon WAS NOT committing any crime when George Zimmerman took it upon himself to target him and follow him home.

I don't think I'll respond to you going forward, you're blinded by partisan loyalty to Zimmerman, the facts mean nothing to you.

Peace.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

No the thug attacked Zimmerman like many other black on ----(fill in the gap) cases. Maybe his parents should of taught him not to turn to violence?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> How long does it take you to walk 100 yards? Did he cover those 100 yards in a straight line?



With someone I am creeped out at and fear of my life of ?

Guesstimate = 30 seconds +/-


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> 1. Yes, he was creeped out, and thus afraid, aka felt threatened by Zimmerman following him.



If he were indeed creeped out and afraid, would he use his long legs to run away? I don't know of anyone who, when afraid and creeped out and supposedly 100 feet away, rebounded to attack the person causing said fear. If within 10 feet or so, that'd be more... reasonable. If it's 100 feet, that makes no sense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He ducked and dodged, shucked and weaved. He did not return to his home.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Trayvon WAS a minor.  He was just days past his *17th* birthday.  He was barely 17.

But that section still has no applicability to the Zimmerman prosecution.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



There is absolutely ZERO evidence of Zimmerman being the agressor. Do you understand that? Zero, Zilch, Nada. Not one iota of testimony supports the idea that Zimmerman attacked Travyon. There are no injuries on Trayvon other than the gun shot and the bruises to his knuckles from where he was attacking Zimmerman.

The eye witness we've heard from indicated that Zimmerman was being attacked by Trayvon and calling for help.

Is it possible that Zimmerman somehow made the first move and was unable to make any contact and that Trayvon had control of the rest of the fight until he was shot? Yes it's possible. But that is nothing than pure speculation until we have any evidence that that is what happened. But there isn't any evidence.

If we are going to follow the law with the evidence provided, there is only one conclusion: Zimmerman was defending himself and hence Not Guilty of Second Degree murder.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

Wake said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Yes, he was creeped out, and thus afraid, aka felt threatened by Zimmerman following him.
> ...



St Skittles was a Wide Receiver on the Football Team.

Think he can run fast?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Avatar wins.


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Someone refresh my memory, please.
> 
> Martin did NOT have any marks on his hands at all? If not, how could he have punched zimmermans face without having damage to his own hand? Does punching leave marks on the hand used?
> 
> Second...zimmerman and his friend said Martin grabbed for the gun. Then why are there no dna or prints on the gun that belong to Martin? How easily is dna deposited on a surface of a material object?



If memory serves, I believe the chief medical examiner testified that there was bruising on Martin's knuckles consistent with punching facial skin and bone. Memory's a bit foggy, though.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



It can be a LOT clearer especially if you quote that entire sentence.  For some reason you didn't.

Need an assist to help you figure out just how and why you are completely wrong?

Plus, it would help you gain your first basic glimmer of understanding if you'd get it through your pin head that all parts of a statute must be read together.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



1. I learned the other night on CNN that cracker is a racial slur. So this goes to state of mind that he felt hostile towards the white man he saw.

2. Lies of age, name, and admitted catering to whatever audience she is in front of. Also who can prove she wrote a letter or statement that she admits she can not read or write. She puts TM at his house. And when you start talking about not understanding her culture, when defense tried to clarify she called him retarded. 

Other than any circumstantial, at best, without emotion or inject a what if scenario, produce an eye witness or video of some sort that says GZ was the aggressor.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



YOU LOSE! lol.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

I found it...

Are you shitting yourself "Truth"seeker?


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people.



Ah, a smoking gun. Marc, this is why you have no credibility. You should go sit in a quiet corner with a some canned pineapple and quietly watch the case proceedings. 

Do you remember what I told you about making baseless assumptions? 

It was 46 times. Please read out loud what the content of each call was.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast

You have no credibility. So, you're dismissed.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



End of the story? You are trying to pretend that Trayvon is innocent. The forensics and eye witness testimony indicate that Trayvon was attacking Zimmerman. There is Zero evidence that Zimmerman iniciated a conflict.

It's not illegal to follow or watch someone you think is suspicious. It is illegal to attack them.

And you wont respond to me because you dont have the evidence to support your nonsense and you know it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




^I want to save this post for posterity.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No.  He was not.  He was 17.

*Trayvon Benjamin Martin (February 5, 1995 &#8211; February 26, 2012).**  He was just about three weeks into BEING 17 years old at the time of his death.

* see reason for edit comment.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> All Black people are "suspicious" I guess.



 [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]...Chin up H.G....you'll enjoy this.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



i thought he was 17 

what was his birth date


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Marc's emotional claim is don't walk to close to black people. They are entirely within their rights to beat you to a fear for your life, and there is nothing you white folks can do about it. 

About right Marc?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I misunderstood the prosecution's comment about 'days from his 18th.'


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


No, he was 17. Born 2/5/95 according to Wikipedia.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



He was 17 when he died.



> Trayvon Benjamin Martin, born February 5, 1995



Trayvon Martin Shooting Fast Facts - CNN.com


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Zimmerman was concerned 
for the boys safety!​


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

That's right...Zimmerman saw the boy walking alone unsupervised on a busy street and was concerned for his safety.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
What does partisan loyalty to Zimmerman mean?


----------



## Zarius (Jul 2, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > All Black people are "suspicious" I guess.
> ...



Do not accept anything Ghook has to say about race. Ghook called me a spear chucker. This tells me where all his support for Zimmerman comes from.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 2, 2013)

FYI:

*MSNBC Race Baiters Despondent Over St. Skittles Trial: Prosecutions Case Is Getting Weaker, Little Hope Zimmerman Will Be Convicted
*


Of course they will never admit its possible Zimmerman acted in self-defense and that Trayvon was the aggressor.

Via MSNBC:



> . . . What Im hearing is the states case is getting weaker and weaker as every day goes by, he said. I think theyre going to be wrapping up pretty soon.
> 
> I have to agree with the people who spoke before me, said MSNBC contributor Goldie Taylor after dismissing the prosecutions effort to frame Zimmerman as delusional. Even though Ive got some problems with George Zimmermans testimony  even though I have a problem with how it seems to not jive with the physical evidence weve heard so far  that I think the prosecution has got to put on a much stronger case.
> 
> Georgetown University Professor Michael Eric Dyson agreed. I dont think there is much expectation that Mr. Zimmerman will be found guilty, he said. I think that there are mass people invested in this case because their children are vulnerable like Trayvon Martin feel that he is being re-traumatized and that there is little hope he will be convicted.


- See more at: Weasel Zippers | Scouring the bowels of the internet | Weasel Zippers


----------



## Sallow (Jul 2, 2013)

Zarius said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



He called me something starting with an "N" and ending with a "ger".


Didn't really get it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is an attachment of the screenshot of the PDF report.

And a link to the PDF on it's own...https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documen...327330/george-zimmerrman-911-call-history.pdf


And via Mother Jones...http://www.motherjones.com/documents/327330-george-zimmerrman-911-call-history


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Yeah, I misunderstood a statement of age the prosecutor made.  I thought he meant he was killed just days after his 18th, but he meant the trial is just days after.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



How about we take the "No Limit Nigga" into account as well... 



 * The teen was suspended from school three times

* He was on suspension when he was shot in February, after officials caught him with a 'marijuana pipe' and a baggie with drug residue

* Trayvon was kicked out of school in October for graffiti after he was allegedly caught with a 'burglary tool' and a bag full of women's jewelry

* Officials also suspended him once for skipping school and tardiness

* He also punched a bus driver


Oh yeah... that little "NO LIMIT NIGGA" was an angel... 

You idiots crack me up... and I hope ya all go to Hell!


----------



## Wake (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I'm not sure. But, I suppose partisan loyalty to Martin means people like Sarah G neg repping people like me who try to approach this issue objectively. How horrible it must be to have the fantasy world you're in questioned.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



well the way the state has been hiding evidence and such

it seems plausible that they fibbed about his age


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Aisha: Trayvon Martin's Killer George Zimmerman Previously Reported Suspicious Black 7-Year-Old To 911
> 
> It seems the only common thread in his "suspicion" was the person being black.




You should be ashamed of yourself,  not only believing this crap,  but trying to score points by posting it.

/Thread.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zimmerman was concerned
> for the boys safety!​



Oh stop making sense... that goes against the racists narrative.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



*You are such a self-righteous freak.  Check the timeline.  The entire incident was  7 minutes long.  Four of which was Zimmerman talking to the police.  That gave Zimmerman 3 minutes to decide if he can handle a kid with a pack of Skittles or shoot.
Zimmerman is a trigger-happy pussy who went to a shouting match with a gun.  Get real.


    7:09:34 - 7:13:41 &#8212; George Zimmerman calls the Sanford Police Department (SPD) from his truck; total time of the call is 4 minutes 7 seconds.[15]

    733 &#8212; Zimmerman tells the police dispatcher that Trayvon Martin is running.

    759 &#8212; In reply to the dispatcher's question, "Are you following him?" Zimmerman says, "Yes." Dispatcher states, "OK, we don't need you to do that." Zimmerman replies, "OK."

    7:12:00 - 7:12:59 &#8212; The girl calls Martin again at some point during this minute.[16]

    7:13:10 &#8212; Zimmerman says he does not know where Martin is.

    7:13:41 &#8212; Zimmerman's call to Sanford police ends.[16]

    7:16:00 - 7:16:59 &#8212; Martin's call from the girl goes dead during this minute.[16][17]

    7:16:11 &#8212; First 911 call from witness about a fight, calls for help heard.[18]

    7:16:55 &#8212; Gunshot heard on 911 call.[19]
Timeline of the shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> FYI:
> 
> *MSNBC Race Baiters Despondent Over St. Skittles Trial: Prosecutions Case Is Getting Weaker, Little Hope Zimmerman Will Be Convicted
> *
> ...



When they start breaking ranks times is tough.


----------



## Zarius (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I just got hit with a neg which is fine but then I was called "boy" and in a racist way. Poster

The infidel. And then teapublicans wonder why many see them as racist


----------



## rdean (Jul 2, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



That's actually typical of the entire Republican party.  This is why they were thrilled voting rights are being rolled back.  And this is why they want Zimmerman to walk.  It signals that they can go out and shoot any black man or child walking down the street and then plead that black person was suspicious which gives them cause to be afraid for their life.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 2, 2013)

For instance, the prosecutor in the Zimmerman Murder Trial knows there will not be a conviction for Second Degree Murder so they are starting to introduce evidence that might get a conviction for Neglegent Homicide, like this education evidence and what Zimmerman knows or knew at the time of Martin's death. At the end of the trial, you know that the Prosecution is going to ask if the jury can consider Neglegent Homicide.

Is this allowed since the defense hasn't had time to build a defense against Neglegent Homicide and is this grounds for an appeal if Zimmerman is convicted since its not giving the accused a fair trial?

Also, after hearing the evidence so far, I don't think there's a case for Neglegent Homicide since Zimmerman said that Martin was going for Zimmermans gun. Then you have that testimony today that they couldn't get prints off of the gun which suggests that there was a struggle for it.

EDIT: Also, why is this evidence allowed in since it doesn't have anything to do with the case?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take you to walk 100 yards? Did he cover those 100 yards in a straight line?
> ...



He may have walked slowly, then maybe walked one way to avoid zimmerman and then another way. I don't think that people always haul ass right off the bat when some idiot is following them for no reason. Wasn't he on the phone as well? Why didn't zimmerman just stay in his truck and keep a safe distance from Martin if he felt that Martin was a "thug"?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Where is the evidence that GZ started confrontation? EVIDENCE! Not name calling and emotions. EVIDENCE! Not what you would have done. EVIDENCE!


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 2, 2013)

rdean said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Bless your black heart


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take you to walk 100 yards? Did he cover those 100 yards in a straight line?
> ...



A top 100 yard dash sprinter covers that ground in around 10 seconds...................


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



And what does quoting the timeline do to this discussion? Yes, nobody is disputing how long the altercation took,  it is not substitute for actual testimony and forensic evidence. Stop self flagellating. In no way did evidence or testimony prove that Zimmerman was a "trigger happy pussy." If you recall, Zimmerman was heard saying in his testimony to Serino, "I didn't want to confront him, it wasn't my job." 

My gosh, how dense and ignorant can you be?! You keep accusing him of malice murder, while the evidence continues to contradict you claim! You are just as desperate as the State is right now.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...




And his wouldn't be the first!!!


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jul 2, 2013)

To my knowledge, Zimmerman can be tried only for what he has been charged with and nothing more. If the defense thinks that an argument brought up is not relevant to one of the charges, they will object to it when it's presented at trial. It's up to the judge to allow or disallow the argument at that point.  

In addition, the prosecution has to disclose all its evidence to the defense before the trial begins.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Correct, so for some people to think that he should have covered that distance in such a little time doesn't seem plausible. He had every right to " ducked and dodged, shucked and weaved" , he didn't commit any crime in doing that. zimmerman tried to play "cop" and in doing so, he is responsible for Martin's death, in my opinion.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

The State of Florida even INCLUDES the list of LESSER INCLUDED offenses that a jury may consider.

Yes.  The State (by the prosecution) may indeed ask for the lesser charges, and if they aren't too embarrassed to ask (since it might be seen as acknowledging the basic weakness of the charges they specified in the first damn place), it is almost a certainty that they will ask to have the jury consider such lesser included charges.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



from what i am gathering 

one of the witnesses today was a surprise one


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > FYI:
> ...



Zimmer filed a major lawsuit against NBC & CNN that he will definatly win. Also Obama will not get off with just a "Beer Summit" this time.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> "He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."
> 
> You wanna try that again?
> 
> If you don't revisit that claim and make adjustments to it, I will know that you're just trolling this thread and don't care about your credibility, only about getting a reaction from people who are actually trying to stick close to the facts.


Prosecutors push to admit non-emergency calls on second day of Zimmerman murder trial | Fox News



> Prosecutors pushed Tuesday to introduce nearly 50 calls George Zimmerman made to police over an eight-year period prior to his fatal confrontation with Florida teen Trayvon Martin, as the neighborhood watch volunteer's murder trial entered a second day of testimony.


WTF have you been?

*SNAP OUT OF IT!!!
*


----------



## rdean (Jul 2, 2013)

What probably happened.

Zimmerman saw another "****** punk" who always gets away walking with arrogance (in his mind) down the street in a "white" neighborhood.  

So he started following the kid imagining every thing his psychologist was afraid he would imagine.  Then, when the kid ran off, to Zimmerman, that was "proof" and got out of his car to chase down the  imagined perpetrator.  

At this point, Trayvon is walking home with his Skittles and Ice Tea with a bounce in his step knowing he would be watching the "game" he had been waiting for.  Then he notices a big ugly older white (to him) guy following him.  He wonders if it's a perv or a policeman.  Since the guy doesn't call out or yell stop, he thinks it's a perv so he takes off running.

Thinking he's safe, he begins talking with his "friend" girl telling her about the perv who was following him when he hears Zimmerman saying something like, "Where do you think you're going ******?"  So Trayvon tells him, "Stay away from me" and starts to walk off.  At this point, Zimmerman pulls out his gun and takes off the safety.  He grabs Trayvon and says, "You punks always get away.  Well not this time".  Because he was so close, Trayvon grabs the gun and jumps on Zimmerman and they both go down with Trayvon screaming for help.

They fall back and Zimmerman hits his head on the sidewalk with the uneven surface which is why he has only a couple of slight scrapes.  That's when Zimmerman shoots the kid who falls forward and his forehead hits Zimmerman in the mouth.  Trayvon doesn't show bruising because he is already dead.  Zimmerman pushes Trayvon off to the side which is why they found Trayvon face down with his hands under his chest.

Zimmerman was able to shoot so quickly because he had already disengaged the safety.  He wasn't letting "this one" get away.  Too many others already had.

By the time the police showed up, Zimmerman was walking around the body like a game hunter proud of what he bagged.  He didn't feel remorse, but he didn't want to boast either.  After leaving the police station, he went out and celebrated.

I suspect that was pretty close to what actually happened.

Right wingers are hoping this incident gives them license to hunt down any black man or child they want and have no fear of repercussion.  They feel they are teaching "uppity" blacks to not get above their station.  In their minds, they are actually hurting Obama somehow.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 2, 2013)

rdean said:


> What probably happened.
> 
> Zimmerman saw another "****** punk" who always gets away walking with arrogance (in his mind) down the street in a "white" neighborhood.
> 
> ...



On a Scale from 10 (very intelligent) down to 0 (imbecilic to the point of tragedy), rderp's above quoted post rates his usual -5.

He's so uninterested in truth, his post are painfully stupid.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



a) That is untrue.
b) That is irrelevant.

At the time he shot him, Zimmerman was in fear for his life. It was a justified shooting.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


Interesting how you're bringing up the claim of someone who is NOT on trial.

How about using the words from the person who IS on trial?

Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



*Excuse me?  What part of following someone in the dark with a loaded gun did you miss?  

What part of the recorded audio of "...these fucking punks...these assholes always get away..." did you miss?

Charles Manson was convicted for life on far less circumstantial evidence than this.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The point that he never returned home can also indicate he was lying in wait to ambush Zimmerman after he broke off his pursuit. You really should stop spinning this. He had no right to attack Zimmerman, Phoenix. He had no right to beat his face in and beat his head into the ground. He had no right to threaten him.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Trayvon had 4+ minutes from the call to non-emergency line to the shot fired.

He sure didn't get far.


----------



## rdean (Jul 2, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I'm not a Republican.  I don't believe in "let him die" and I certainly don't kneel at the altar of the Church of the Heartless Bastard.  And for sure, I would never, ever, chase down a teen ager and shoot him because I could.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Is walking in the dark with a loaded gun with a permit a crime in Florida?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



*
That is certainly something he has claimed after the fact to cover his sorry ass, now isn't it?  

Guy with the gun who just happens to be alive is the one to be believed, right?  People brandishing bags of candy are the losers.*


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No it's not! zimmerman was the aggressor, not Martin. If zimmerman would have headed the advice of the dispatcher, none of this would have happened. I do think that the prosecutor's heart don't seem to be into it, they could have coached that one girl a LOT better. Calling zimmerman's friend to the stand seems questionable too. He may get acquited, but the FEds will step in and file additional civil rights  charges against him. 

Why are there only six jurors?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



How does playing cop make him responsible ?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


 
No.  It's our way of life.

I carry a loaded gun every day.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Martin was a messed-up 17-year-old.  Neurologically speaking, the 17-year-old brain can be a scary place even with the most together kids.  Martin was clearly not one of the most together kids.  

All signs point to him going off on Zimmerman.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That doesn't even sound like me. GZ

That is not my son. Tracy Martin

Lead investigator: Law of Self Defense ? Zimmerman Trial: Evidentiary Flashback: Investigator Serino Tells FBI He Was Pressured to Bring Charges


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



People who continue to make unsubstantiated claims despite evidence are the losers. Guess what, you are being a sore loser.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



*No. But that's not what we're talking about, now is it?
His HOA meeting in January 2012 explicitly told his Neighborhood Watch committee they were to watch and report, not confront.  He was told not to follow and he did anyway.*


----------



## rdean (Jul 2, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What probably happened.
> ...



Just connecting the dots.  Things we know for sure.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Following someone is legal.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



What about saying fucking punks or these assholes always get away? If so I guess HBO in Florida is terrible. Bad words and constitutional rights do not convict anyone of 2nd degree Murder in America.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 2, 2013)

rdean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Ha... too bad thats not what actually happened.

But then again, youre a dumbass Libtard & your black handlers lied to you, so whatever.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


That's speculation, I'm not spinning anything. What would you do if some asshole was following you in his truck and then got out of his truck and confronted you? Would you lay on your stomach, bow, run, or defend yourself?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Does the HOA meeting supersede the Constitution of the United States and Florida State law?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Because he got out of his truck to confront Martin.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> That's speculation, I'm not spinning anything. What would you do if some asshole was following you in his truck and then got out of his truck and confronted you? Would you lay on your stomach, bow, run, or defend yourself?



If I had over 4 minutes from the confrontation to the shot fired I would be long gone.

Gone more than 100 yards from the threat.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



*Whatever rocks your boat, Thor.  Love your use of emoticons and adolescent fantasy action figures.  Beats actually having to say something, doesn't it? *


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


 
He wasn't on duty. Even if those rules are true they hold no legal standing.

An arrogant, disrespectful thug made the wrong decision to attack a person legally carrying a weapon.

He lost.

Florida's collective IQ increased that night and it's crime rate decreased.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You can confront someone you find suspicious in your neighborhood.

Perfectly legal.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 2, 2013)

Martin had every right to walk in the neighborhood without being accosted by a neighborhood watch member.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...





That is not in evidence.  Getting out of the truck to follow is not necessarily getting out of the truck to confront.  He was advised that it wasn't good for him to even follow, and he said "okay".


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Martin had every right to walk in the neighborhood without being accosted by a neighborhood watch member.




Zimmerman had every right to observe Martin walking in the neighborhood.

Off topic [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]...aren't we having some terrific weather?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



He said ok and continued to follow.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



*On private property, yes. The Second Amendment allows licensed gun owners to carry their weapons in any public places, not on private property.*


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Which is legal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You are spinning everything. Zimmerman the villain, Martin the victim. Zimmerman was white, Martin was black, Zimmerman kills Martin because he's a racist... so on and so forth. John Good made it clear Zimmerman was on the bottom, with Martin straddling him. Zimmerman never confronted Martin either, Martin came back to Zimmerman in his truck while he was on the phone with the cops!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Common Areas of the condo are not private property to an owner.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Regardless, if he had a carry permit, unless the area specifically bans guns within its confines, that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Not according to the rules of the Blockwatch.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Are roads and sidewalks not public? Why isn't GZ facing gun charges as well?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



It doesn't.

In Florida if you are carrying a gun on my private property w/ a carry permit I can have you trespassed ......but not arrested.  If you return you are subject to violating the trespass and arrest.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



*That is why they form HOAs.  And most HOAs ban N.W. members from carrying guns because they do not want to bear the liability or pay for the insurance should there be an incident.  But nice try. 


Trayvon Martin's Parents Settle Wrongful Death Suit
Homeowners association believed to have paid out more than $1 million.
Trayvon Martin's Parents Settle Wrongful Death Suit | News | BET
*


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Privately dedicated roads in the gated condo per the plat.

GZ had a carry permit.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Such a HOA ban has no force.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




That is not in evidence.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Which rules have no force on anything.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





The "rules of the Blockwatch" do not determine what is legal.  

And no matter how many times you say it, it has not been established that he continued to follow.  At least as much evidence points away from that as points to it.


----------



## Intense (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Or fear, or being moments from loss of consciousness.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Wrong.
A property owner MAY post his property as off limits.  He doesnt have to.  And there is no reason to think the property was off limits.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's funny that you accuse me of "spinning" when you outright lied in the post above. Where did I say that zimmerman was white in the post you are responding to? Where did I say that zimmerman was a "racist" in the post that you are responding to? Oh now you are stating that zimmerman was in his truck when the confrontation happened? Where did you get that from? 

I don't care what the race of either party is and was, if it was white on white or black on black, etc. I would still think that the zimmerman character was the asshole and the aggressor because he was harassing Martin by following him. Interestingly enough you never answered the question and dumbed the conversation down with baseless accusations.
Here's the question again: "What would you do if some asshole was following you in his truck and then got out of his truck and confronted you? Would you lay on your stomach, bow, run, or defend yourself?".


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Stop saying he didn't follow then I wouldn't have to correct you.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He didnt follow him.  Martin doubled back and confronted Zimmerman. You seem willfully confused on this point.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


Oh, he had "PERCEPTIONS." That explains it.

Sounds like another lying RW bastard...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew5JxpR7tMg]Ronald Reagan Speech about Iran-Contra (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube[/ame]

Remember this infamous quote?



> My heart and my best intentions still tell me that's true, but the facts and the evidence tell me it is not.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Show me where I said he didn't follow.

I said it has not been established that he followed.  

You're claiming something to be true which is not established.  I am being open-minded and considering it possible that he did, while at the same time saying that there is at least as much evidence that he did not.  

I don't care if you keep "correcting" me.   Your "corrections" speak for themselves.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I appreciate the sentiment, but this isnt about winning and losing. It's about Truth and Justice.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



good question. It's not a partisan issue to me. It's a justice issue.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Not when it is about everyone handing Marc his ass.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Your time line doesn't prove Zimmerman was the aggressor. So I stand by my point: There is no evidence that Zimmerman was the agressor.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone notice GZ's best friend doing a complete slop sweat thing?  Jeezus..  He's  nervous about something..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone notice GZ's best friend doing a complete slop sweat thing?  Jeezus..  He's  nervous about something..



You don't understand his culture


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Intense said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...


Somebody that paranoid should not have a concealed gun permit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Except there is no evidence that he did the confronting.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the Zimmerman opposition in a nutshell.

Falsehood after falsehood.

Weaving lies,  half-truths, warped logic and pseudo-facts into post after post...

...in an attempt to bamboozle the reader into believing this hogwash.

With these Bozos you must check every "fact",  no matter how innocuous it may seem.

Scrutinize every source,  analyze every link,  dissect every story...

...because they are actively attempting to deceive you with threads like this one.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
Avatar, it is obvious the liberals on this thread have no interest in justice or the rule of law. Their incessant use of Alinsky tactics to force their point of view is nauseating.

The more curious issue is why they are turning on one of their own. Zimmerman is a liberal democrat. I'm guessing they are having violent flashbacks to the time they had to decide between Hillary and Obama.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



His attacker wasn't a paranoid delusion.

( Did baby Trayvon leave his cell phone on so his g/f could hear him beat up a cracker ? )


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



What evidence do you have that he continued to follow?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



There's absolutely no proof of that. 

And regarding NW rules they aren't written in stone. But that aside, Zimmerman was on his way to the store. Not on patrol.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



A 17 year old wanting to beat up a cracker?

That's quite a stretch especially since TM di not have a history of fighting.

I could see that if TM had a police record for burglary or something but he was a pretty clean cut teenager.

He was a lover, not a fighter.

I really can't fathom how you can think that way.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Provide some evidence that he did and you won't be corrected.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


 
That question is not on the application.  Florida is a MUST issue state. That means unless you have been convicted of a felony or have been adjudicated mentally incompetent, the concealed weapons permit is issued.

Since Obama has been elected the amount of permits has skyrocketed. Millions here have a permit and the number grows each day. On top of that you can carry a loaded weapon in your vehicle without having to get a permit.

An armed society is a free society.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Everyone back in the pool and don't be a fucking dickhead  in the pool!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Like Somali?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Weed, fights and guns: Trayvon Martin's text messages released - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

In the months and days before his shooting death, Trayvon Martin was  getting into fights, getting high on marijuana, getting suspended from  school and talking with friends about getting a gun, according to  cellphone text messages that defense lawyers for shooter George  Zimmerman released Thursday.
Read more here: Weed, fights and guns: Trayvon Martin&#x2019;s text messages released - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com​


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Avatar, it is obvious the liberals on this thread have no interest in justice or the rule of law. Their incessant use of Alinsky tactics to force their point of view is nauseating.
> 
> The more curious issue is why they are turning on one of their own. Zimmerman is a liberal democrat. I'm guessing they are having violent flashbacks to the time they had to decide between Hillary and Obama.



I don't care whether they have an interest in justice. I do.

This isnt about politics. it's about justice.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Why are HLN talking heads saying all the prosecution has to do is create doubt in GZ story?

I thought you were innocent until the prosecution has proven you guilty beyond any reasonable doubt? That means they have to prove their theory, not just create doubt in GZ's story & let the jury insert their own theory.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Everyone back in the pool and don't be a fucking dickhead  in the pool!


And don't eat any unwrapped baby ruth bars there.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do we have a disconnect of what evidence actually is and what isn't evidence? Because it seems alot of people seem to think things are evidence when it's just their speculation of what happened.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Everyone back in the pool and don't be a fucking dickhead  in the pool!



Or a piece of doodie.








Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin ignore the morons 2


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Didn't Zim say he scooted off the concrete? One min he scoots on then scoots off then shoots and is up and on top sec later?  Where's the nearly unconscious part again?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


 
No, like 1776 America.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



His friend who he was on the phone with testified to it.  Just because you want to pick and choose who you believe doesn't mean the jury will be that way.  

Treyvon turned around and said he was still following.  You have zero evidence that he stopped following the kid.  He walked up to Trey and said what are you doing around here.  Another rule is you don't ask people questions like that, you leave it to the police.

There wouldn't have been any altercation at all if he had stayed in that fucking truck and not stalked the kid like a vigilante.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



this thread is more about gun rights than justice for some people here.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Do we have a disconnect of what evidence actually is and what isn't evidence? Because it seems alot of people seem to think things are evidence when it's just their speculation of what happened.



Yes, on your part.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

It appears the only evidence we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



he didnt stalk anyone. If he was, he would have been charged with stalking.

What did his friend say?

How did he continue following Trayvon after he lost him?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

witness list.  this trial is going to last a long time.

fyi

Witness List 3 | DiwataMan


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> It appears the only evidence we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.


You're right. One shouldn't do a day in jail for gunning down an unarmed teenager.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> this thread is more about gun rights than justice for some people here.



Where have you been? 

This trial is about politics, racism, gun rights, stand your ground, innocent until proven guilty, constitution, corruption & justice.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Just want to share something from another thread...http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...ted-suspicious-black-7-year-old-to-911-a.html




Truthseeker420 said:


> Aisha: Trayvon Martin's Killer George Zimmerman Previously Reported Suspicious Black 7-Year-Old To 911
> 
> It seems the only common thread in his "suspicion" was the person being black.




Turns out the TRUTH is,  Zimmerman saw the young boy walking unsupervised and alone along a busy roadway,*  and was concerned for his safety and well being.*

.
.
.
.
.





.
.
.
.

.
..
.
Not only was the OP complete bullcrap...

...but this is proof positive that Zimmerman had compassion for everyone,  and was concerned about the safety of the members of his community regardless of race, creed or color.
.
.
.

 
Link: George Zimmerman's Police Call History | Mother Jones

.
.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the only *evidence* we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.
> ...



If there is none of the highlighted word above, then yes you shouldn't do jail time for defending yourself under the letter of the law.

Sharpton and the crew can admit it, why are you lagging?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> It appears the only evidence we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.



I wonder how some people with such a cavalier attitude like the above would react if their child was killed by a "bad neighborhood watch leader"?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Trevon slowed down told his friend he lost GZ.  He turned around and GZ was there.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


What you are stating as fact, is what's currently being determined now in court.

You are a joke.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2013)

Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the only evidence we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.
> ...



I keep my kid out of the neighbor's windows and doesn't get suspended for having weed in school.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Was that the same busy street where he parked his truck? 

Calls the cops on a child playing in a gated community? Wow


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Everyone back in the pool and don't be a fucking dickhead  in the pool!



 [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]...What happened to your Duck-cycle?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You are an absolute racist joke. All of the evidence has been released. You can see it. It is public record. The prosecution has not made its case. The only reason this is in court is because it was an election year, and democrats needed the minority vote.

Go ahead and burn down Atlanta.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Was he in someones windows that night? What does being suspended in school have to do with the incident in question? Thanks for demonstrating your true mindset, I'm willing to bet that you think that Martin "deserved it", now don't you?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


I keep my kid out of the neighbor's windows...
This hasn't been established as fact. Just more lies from the killer, George Zimmerman.

and doesn't get suspended for having weed in school.
WTF does this have to do with the case?

Shall we bring up the wife-beating, cop-fighting Zimmerman's past as well?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is more about gun rights than justice for some people here.
> ...



yeah, I can tell.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.



Anger? Zim was to proud of what he had done in gods name to be angry.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

PioneerPete advocates shooting all "strange"  black teenagers in your neighborhood on site.

He's cool with that idea.

I see his true motives and bias now.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.
> ...



link


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.



He changed a lot of his story today after being questioned by the state.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



He was in town because he was suspended from school. Everyone wants to start from the beginning, so why not there?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.
> ...




Do you ever get tired of making shit up?

Zimmerman never said he was proud in any way shape or form.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the only evidence we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.
> ...



They aren't thinking of it that way, they're so arrogant, they say their kids would never be like Treyvon.  Trouble is, a lot of them are like Treyvon when they're 17.  It doesn't make them bad, they're going through some tough years.  They're teenagers.

GZ otoh is a psychopath.  Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.



Sociopaths are like that.  They appear normal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Video already provided.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> PioneerPete advocates shooting all "strange"  black teenagers in your neighborhood on site.
> 
> He's cool with that idea.
> 
> I see his true motives and bias now.



I support defending yourself from unlawful assaults, whether they be black, white, green, male, female, 17 or 71. 

Do you advocate the lack of attention or solution for the strange black teenagers losing their life in Chicago, Baltimore, St. Louis, New Orleans, Memphis, Atlanta, Birmingham, Detroit.

Why this case?

I see your true motives and bias always!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

If my child attacked someone and was killed, i would be sad and mourn, but it would be in consequence to their own actions. What else should I feel?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.
> ...



The detective?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is the Zimmerman opposition in a nutshell.
> 
> Falsehood after falsehood.
> 
> ...



Zimmerman "said" he only reported that ppl were black, when asked by the police or operator at 911,  to describe the person he was "watching" because of the high rate of crime in his area.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] wut? You're getting politics mixed up with the case again.

Doh!  Oh right.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Congratulations Snookums. You've mastered a new level of stupidity.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is the Zimmerman opposition in a nutshell.
> 
> Falsehood after falsehood.
> 
> ...



They're basically trolls. They don't even believe their own lies. It's just a game to them


----------



## FireFly (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



*Yup!*


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Bragged about it. Said he would do absolutely nothing different. Said it was gods plan.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Would it be possible for you to type one post without a falsehood ensconced in the reply?

He didn't brag about it in and way shape or form.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Agreed gz deserves a gun. However, he's not a cop. My issue with gz is him following gz without identifying himself. He treated tm like he was a mad dog from the start. Armed citizens on patrol acting as cops? You want guys like trayvon patrolling your street following your wife your kids?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I didn't get to see much of it.  I had to deal with plumbing problems.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So what if he was suspended from school? I am willing to bet that zimmerman didn't know that, so what's your point?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> If my child attacked someone and was killed, i would be sad and mourn, but it would be in consequence to their own actions. What else should I feel?



How would you feel about the person who stalked your child and then got of their vehicle in order to keep stalking them? You left that part out.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


How is going on national tv... Saying you did it perfect, was gods plan, would do nothing different, not bragging?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well the lead detective did testify under cross today that Zimmerman showed no anger about Traayvon in his interviews and that Z's story had very few inconsistencies.
> ...



You've got your trials confused.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Why are HLN talking heads saying all the prosecution has to do is create doubt in GZ story?
> 
> I thought you were innocent until the prosecution has proven you guilty beyond any reasonable doubt? That means they have to prove their theory, not just create doubt in GZ's story & let the jury insert their own theory.



The prosecution has to prove their accusation beyond a reasonable doubt.  The *defense *just has to show there is reasonable doubt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn!  Y'all went bike, I wanted to lose the duck (apparently ducks are ineffective), so I went Chevelle.  
I need to go back bike so we all match.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



This case didn't start with the emergency call. It was with the suspension that set this whole chain of events into motion. 

Or is it really just about who can prove who started the physical confrontation? George has evidence. State don't.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > If my child attacked someone and was killed, i would be sad and mourn, but it would be in consequence to their own actions. What else should I feel?
> ...



Because it's irrelevant to the case.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Why are HLN talking heads saying all the prosecution has to do is create doubt in GZ story?
> 
> I thought you were innocent until the prosecution has proven you guilty beyond any reasonable doubt? That means they have to prove their theory, not just create doubt in GZ's story & let the jury insert their own theory.



The Supreme Court has ruled that, under some circumstances, a court should issue jury instructions on the presumption of innocence in addition to instructions on the requirement of proof beyond a reasonable doubt (Taylor v. Kentucky). A presumption of innocence instruction may be required if the jury is in danger of convicting the defendant on the basis of extraneous considerations rather than the facts of the case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



sail foam

Are you not paying attention?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




By not being bragging.

He said he wouldn't do anything differently.

He said it was part of G-d's plan as a form of comfort to himself and others.

It is what Christians say to console themselves when something sad and unexpected occurs,  like the death of a young person.

We have to except that there is a divine plan,  and that somehow the current tragedy we are facing is a part of that plan.

That's not bragging.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

FireFly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are HLN talking heads saying all the prosecution has to do is create doubt in GZ story?
> ...



West tried to get that and self defense instruction in on opening actually -that's what all the hubbub out of the gate on objections (he's screwing up!  see? objections!) and focus other than the knock knock went to.

She said she would instruct the jury...

So we shall see what the instruction will be or if that ends up R) on F'ed up case stuff.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

FireFly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Why are HLN talking heads saying all the prosecution has to do is create doubt in GZ story?
> ...



A judge may also order a directed verdict:



> In a jury trial, a directed verdict is an order from the presiding judge to the jury to return a particular verdict. Typically, the judge orders a directed verdict after finding that no reasonable jury could reach a decision to the contrary. After a directed verdict, there is no longer any need for the jury to decide the case.



Directed verdict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I would like to say I think that could happen in this case.  But I really don't.  And I really wish I could say that I am confident that the defense will prevail, but I am not confident of that either.  I thought sure they would convict OJ, but the prosecution blew it.  I think defense counsel in this case is awesome.  But there is a lot going into this trial besides awesome.  The travesty that there even IS a trial for one thing.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



You and I both know all of this, but honestly, convincing 6 people of this is going to be impossible.  In Florida.   

He is going to walk.  I am not saying the shoot was good,  I am saying he will walk because he has enough to give doubt to at least one jurror.  

His life was not in jeopardy, but he will play this enough to cause doubt.  Like I said, its like he looked up exactly what to say for a killing.  There is no one there to dispute it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


OH won't *you* be surprised by the Defense case! I'm gonna enjoy watching you eat those words.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Boils down to 1 no and we're all done here.

Dog and pony show over.

Agenda people appeased.

Curtain close.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

zona said:


> sallow said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



*N e g g e d!!!*


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal. * Being a racist asshole is not illegal.*  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



Question for you.  Why did Zimmerman think Martin was "suspicious" in the first place?  Now, be honest.


I am black, you are white.  We both have on the same hoodie, who is "Suspicious" to Zimmerman?  

BE HONEST.  I am.  He is going to walk.  He knew exactly what to say after he killed an unarmed kid.  Exactly what to say.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> zona said:
> 
> 
> > sallow said:
> ...


This is really effecting me in so may ways.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I think maybe everyone thinks this IS the defense's case and they don't realize that if the prosecution looks like the defense.... just wait til the defense looks like the defense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Well done on the spin control. Watch the hannity vid. He's proud. Beaming.  Bragging. Watch the police interviews. Watch the trial. No remorse at all.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I think he said he got transferred back to a patrolman.  His last name begins with an S.

I feel sorry for the poor pawn.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



LOL

Getting negged when you're already in the red.  

Point made.

Is this like "stand in line"?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Everyone in the case's last name starts with an S now:

Smith.

That's what you get in the witness protection program.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



They will be discussing that very thing tomorrow.

Z took a course in college on self defense  and the stand your ground law.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my thought on this.  Zimmerman will walk.  We ALL know why he thought martin was "suspicious" but sadly, him following martin is not illegal.  Being a racist asshole is not illegal.  Zimmerman did everything right to get away with killing martin.  Life in immenent danger 101....down to a science.  He will walk for killing a boy who did nothing wrong.  These are my thoughts as of now.
> ...



WHY WAS MARTIN "SUSPICIOUS" IN THE FIRST PLACE?  What was he doing wrong. 

The shooting happened.  He will get away with killing an unarmed kid, but be honest.  WHY WAS MARTIN "SUSPICIOUS" to Zimmerman?  Be honest.

Has he ever called the cops on a white guy in a hoodie?  BE HONEST JUST ONCE.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



serroito or some thing like that.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

This case started with Zimmerman's penchant for vigilantism and unbridled anger.

He beat his wife often. Even got a restraining order for it.

He got arrested for fighting with, of all things, a cop.

The man is a savage unleashed.

He's a danger to society.

His A$$ should have been in put away or put down years ago.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So now you have an issue with people who take classes.  Of course, getting an education doesn't fit your racist agenda, so you want a blood bath.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



If this is true, I am not surprised.  Its like he spouted "I am being threatend with grave bodily harm.  My life is in jeopardy" 101.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



When & how many times do I get to slam your head on the concrete before you believe you will be seriously injured?

Football players have been getting brain injury inside their helmets.

Zimmerman does not have to wait for the serious injury, he only needs to reasonably believe it will occur.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Well, guess what!  School is there for everyone.  Blacks can take classes too.  I wonder why they don't?


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Who said slammed, Zimmerman?  Perhaps when they were fighting, that dumb ass fell?  Martin cant tell you his side can he? 

Why do you take everything Zimmerman says as truth when there is no one to dispute him.  You see, Martin is dead.

He knew exactly what he was doing when he shot him and the son of a bitch is going to get away with it.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Because blacks in Florida lose way more than whites when it comes to using "stand your ground" law.

Duh.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I don't know about that.... we'll see.

I do know they mention it in concealed class. 

Still, doesn't prove much.  If this is what the state ends up having.  Let them have it.

You're not getting your head beat in thinking up a SYG cover story.

That falls really really short of M2 and if they're thinking "premed" or some other thing with knowing about SYG prior, well again, they should have gone with involuntary from the get go to get a conviction, but that wouldn't have stopped the sheeple from burning Sanford.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That medical examiner was an absolute hoot, claiming that he got ALL the injuries all over his face and skull in one single 'slam.'    Right.  He hit the back of his head and the front and both sides at the same time.  Stupid woman.  I worked with them just like her every day I worked.   Here via two foreign countries, can't work anything but a 'state' job.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



WTF does stand your ground have to do with going to school?  That has got to be the most nonsensical non sequitur ever posted on this forum.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> This case started with Zimmerman's penchant for vigilantism and unbridled anger.
> 
> He beat his wife often. Even got a restraining order for it.
> 
> ...



Been found guilty in a court of law of any of those charges?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
You're going to get in some trouble here with facts.

Here is one of the first side victims of this trial.  Note the congresswoman, note the 20 year SYG example for this trial, note the prosecutor, note the date. 

Marissa Alexander Gets 20 Years For Firing Warning Shot

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyITmlJHALM]05.11.12: Rep. Brown + Angela Corey Talk on Marissa Alexander - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You are pitiful.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona,

Why do you disbelieve Zimmerman?  It's a bit closed minded of you to say the reason it sounds so much like he killed Martin in self-defense is because he took a class or knew exactly what to say.  Have you considered that the reason it fits so perfectly with self-defense is because it WAS self-defense?  I wasn't there but neither were you.  Barring any glaring discrepancies in his story or the circumstances, I believe him.  Why don't you?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It means that he knows what to say in order to cover up his murder.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



No, what started the whole situation was zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Because the neighborhood had been broken into 7 times and many fit the same kind of description.

Also there was a slim jim found somewhere by the crime scene.  slim jims don't go with tea, beer does.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Was this comment of yours below "relevant to the case"?
"If my child attacked someone and was killed, i would be sad and mourn, but it would be in consequence to their own actions. What else should I feel?"


----------



## FireFly (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You invent lies because you can't come to terms with your own racism.

Evidence & eye-witness prove TM "MMA style Ground & Pounded" GZ's head on the concrete.

Zimmerman does not have to wait for the serious injury, he only needs to reasonably believe it will occur. Half the jurors will believe GZ reasonably believe it will occur.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Dayze bez a smilie fer dat!

Well, sorta:







Yuz likey dez two:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's just dumb.  Did he fall on his nose and then fall on his head a couple times.

This is already established by witness testimony and his PA. That is what it is.

a) he was on the bottom
b) he was yelling
c) he got his nose and back of head bashed.

You need to go somewhere else with the argument.  Those are already established.

Next?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So, do all blacks look the same to you?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 2, 2013)

Great ones, Aye!  LOL


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



It was relevant to the question asked. Hypothetical scenarios beyond that are another story.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

So, are you guy that are trying desperately to convict GZ trying equally as hard to convict the people in this story:

Chicago Shootings: 6 Killed, 13 Wounded Overnight Sunday; 36 Shot Over Weekend

or this story:

21-year-old Detroit man charged in last week's triple murder

or this story:

Police investigating overnight shooting in Southwest Baltimore - baltimoresun.com

or this story:

Victims in Marrero triple shooting identified | NOLA.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> PioneerPete advocates shooting all "strange"  black teenagers in your neighborhood on site.
> 
> He's cool with that idea.
> 
> I see his true motives and bias now.



You don't see jack shit, ass hole.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Anyone see it yet?  No, damn yell and scream bloody murder till someone sees... Damn kid isn't doing enough... not bleeding enough.. ok scoot to the sidewalk... there we go.. ok it hurts scoot off.. ok witness.. check head bump check.. nose bump check.. 

here we go this is my chance to make sure he doesn't get away ... pin his arm under mine so he cant grab the gun... check ... pull and fire chambered round into chest... check...  ok I did it!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Me?  hell no!  I can tell the difference between Chinese, Koreans and Japanese too.  I have a gift.

Don't loop me in this race shit, I'm talking about the trial.

Do all us crackas look the same to you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Snookie, 
Let me help you find the way to truth.....


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > If my child attacked someone and was killed, i would be sad and mourn, but it would be in consequence to their own actions. What else should I feel?
> ...



I didn't know George Zimmerman was charged under Florida Statute 784.048. 
Please show us where the indictment is charging Zimmerman with that.
I haven't seen any evidence offered in anywhere in this case to support a stalking charge against Zimmerman.
I guess the jury will have to find Zimmerman not guilty on stalking then. No where in any of this trial has there been anything offered on stalking. 
Why did you make up a bull shit story similar to the numerous other bull shit stories like Trayvon Martin was in the 6th grade, he was followed and gun downed, the doctored and manipulate 911 tapes played to media and Zimmerman "was ordered to stand down"?
Why do you bull shit with tales of Zimmerman "stalking" Trayvon Martin.
Per Trayvon's girl friend, and did he ever have bad taste in "women", he LOST ZIMMERMAN at one point in this.
Guess he forgot how to get to his father's house and was stalking in the bushes.
All Trayvon Martin had to do was walk home.
Murder is out, even you are smart enough to know that.
If anything this is a manslaughter case and I am open to all debate on this.
One thing is for damn sure in this Moe:
Zimmerman should be charged DOUBLE for his defense.
The prosecution deserves half! Their witnesses have been great for Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

What gets me is how George Zimmerman is getting more attention than Aaron Hernandez, who ordered a hit on and killed a black guy, Odin Lloyd. Where's the outrage liberals?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 

I would say it had more to do with his demeanor and how he was acting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Do you really believe anyone would hurt themselves that bad to get attention? I've heard of people that like inflicting pain on themselves and others, but your scenario takes this to a new level.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



George Zimmerman IS a killer. That has never been in dispute.
And that is all that is left of the State of Florida versus George Zimmerman Murder in 2nd degree.
Another bad day for the prosecution Marc. Your failure to acknowledge this no matter what your opinion is of the facts, even though the facts are all on one side so far, shows your lack of candor here.
Admit it and gain our respect.
George Zimmerman is a killer but did not commit murder under any standard in any state in this great country.
Manslaughter case all the way. 
If that as so far there have been NO facts to dispute self defense.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What was GZ motive for eliminating one black man? His wife & witnesses say there were multiple blacks doing the home invasions while they were home & stealing stuff. Did GZ think he could get them all with this method & his life would be back to normal? 

You idiots are too stupid for words. You make Dee-Dee look like a valedictorian.

How did GZ get TM to not tell Dee-Dee or anyone else GZ had a gun. How did GZ get TM to beat him while not hitting back before the police arrived & continue beating while screaming HELP! perform just right & not yell gun until John Good saw enough to call 911. That GZ is a fucking magician.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> What gets me is how George Zimmerman is getting more attention than Aaron Hernandez, who ordered a hit on and killed a black guy, Odin Lloyd. Where's the outrage liberals?



If phoenixops and his team condemned Hernandez their peers would label them as racist.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I agree, I think it was there has been a slew of break ins, I think the rain, dark, holding his pants up, whatever it was, was suspicious, there was some checking it out, there was some badass posturing on the phone to Miami, and the shit blew up and one of them had a gun.

Many details in there, but that's the jist.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 2, 2013)

RKM,

Why would someone do that?  I want to try to see your POV.  This means you believe GZ went out knowing if he had the chance he would murder a black kid.  You are saying (not only you but others with this POV) that GZ preplanned how he would accomplish this cold-blooded murder and what he would do to make it look like self-defense.  Because of course he would have had to have thought this through well ahead of time, right?

And not only that, but everyone else "cooperated" with the plan at the exact same time this unsuspecting and innocent black man was available to murder.  No one was out walking their dog or on their back patio having a smoke, nothing.  No one was around to see him stage this scene of murder to look like self-defense that he'd been ready for.  And Trayvon Martin cooperated, too.  He got on top of Zimmerman and coincidentally roughed him up and allowed GZ to scoot back and forth between the lawn and the walkway to create those injuries.  In fact, TM even came back to GZ and made it that much easier to become Zimmerman's victim.  Just when GZ thought his racist plan to kill a black man was lost, along with the man, here comes TM who, without any provocation becomes a victim of this murderous nutjob.

Really?


----------



## Connery (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Question for you.  Why did Zimmerman think Martin was "suspicious" in the first place?  Now, be honest.
> 
> 
> I am black, you are white.  We both have on the same hoodie, who is "Suspicious" to Zimmerman?
> ...



Zimmerman had no real reason, he is a cop wannaba who made a poor assessment of a situation and acted to his own  detriment  and that of  another.

"The lead investigator on the case, Chris Serino, met with Zimmerman briefly the night of the shooting and again three days later....'He was looking at the house intently, the same house I had called about before. He stopped in front of the house," said Zimmerman. "You know what, hes not walking briskly to get out of the rain. He didnt look like a marathon runner who trains in the rain. He was just walking slowly and I said somethings off. So thats why I called non-emergency."
Zimmerman: 'I couldn't see. I couldn't breathe'


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



This whole thing is just your signature file.

Much of this has already been established during testimony and there is no question on it unless you're just signature filing.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



>>> Do you really believe anyone would hurt themselves that bad to get attention?
No not just anyone.

However, GZ was not just anyone.  GZ was the guy who followed a "suspicious black man " into the dark in the rain... A guy that he had just told the police dispatcher is probably armed cause he's got his hand in his pocket and he's walking around me.

Can you explain why GZ scooted onto the sidewalk?  His testimony has him scooting them around, which of course is easy to do from the bottom.  Why would he do that?  Why would he want to be on the sidewalk?  Then right after that he just "happens" to get lucky and the gun is now available to him but it was not available till he had his self defense case?  After taking a self defense class?  I'm an engineer, I don't believe in that many coincidences.  

I've also been in way to many fights to believe those injuries were life threatening, or incapacitating.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

FBI Crime stats 2010
90% of blacks are murdered by blacks
Per capita there are 7x more murders committed by blacks than whites
there are 14.82 murders per 100K by blacks versus 2.17 per 100K for whites

Wouldn't all the outrage be better served towards this issue rather than one white/Hispanic who defended himself against aggravated assault?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

For the record and especially for this discussion I believe we can now stipulate that George Zimmerman WAS NOT STALKING Trayvon Martin.
That is not in question here. This is a trial and Zimmerman is not charged with stalking so there can be and THERE ARE NO allegations he was stalking Martin.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



(2)&#8195;*Any person who willfully*, *maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses*, or cyberstalks another person* commits the offense of stalking,* a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.

They went for the higher charges. Don't worry Moe, if this case fails he will be bought up on federal civil rights violation charges and you "folks" will cry about that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKM,
> 
> Why would someone do that?  I want to try to see your POV.  This means you believe GZ went out knowing if he had the chance he would murder a black kid.  You are saying (not only you but others with this POV) that GZ preplanned how he would accomplish this cold-blooded murder and what he would do to make it look like self-defense.  Because of course he would have had to have thought this through well ahead of time, right?
> 
> ...



Not only did he take a self defense class to learn what he had to do to get away with it.  Then he took MMA classes to learn how.  Ever watch MMA?  Ever watch Muhammad Ali?  Rope a dope on the bottom is a standard self defense tactic.  

He chased TM by truck.. then by foot ... he refused to identify himself over the entire time span.  His intentions were not known to TM.  He pushed and pushed and pushed and pushed till he says TM confronted him with "no" visual witnesses.  We have no idea what happened to start the fight.  None.  

If GZ did it on purpose.. it all fits.  If it was all an accident of timing and bad luck and TMs fault and all that then it's a myriad of coincidences the odds of which must be absolutely astronomical.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Did you read the word repeatedly?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you.  Why did Zimmerman think Martin was "suspicious" in the first place?  Now, be honest.
> ...



Without the other mountain of junk, that's involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I know. I just can't believe some people are just


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


Were you one of those that were upset that Zimmerman even got arrested?

If not, what were/are your thoughts on his initial arrest for this case?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Of course not! God bless George Zimmerman.

Seriously guy! Put down the bong. If you can't keep the players straight, you should call it a night.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you.  Why did Zimmerman think Martin was "suspicious" in the first place?  Now, be honest.
> ...



Is that the cop who was.just suspended?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
Exactly, combined with an arrogant, 17yr. old you can't tell me what to do attitude.

BTW, I like the _toes_tarosa avatar best.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure what the motorcycle avie thing is about...but I thought I would join in the party. Like my new look?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> What gets me is how George Zimmerman is getting more attention than Aaron Hernandez, who ordered a hit on and killed a black guy, Odin Lloyd. Where's the outrage liberals?



Is there a difference between Hernandez and zimmerman that makes you think that there's some selective 'outrage'?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Not sure what the motorcycle avie thing is about...but I thought I would join in the party. Like my new look?



There was a motorcycle epidemic today.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Not only did he take a self defense class to learn what he had to do to get away with it.  Then he took MMA classes to learn how.  Ever watch MMA?  Ever watch Muhammad Ali?  Rope a dope on the bottom is a standard self defense tactic.
> 
> He chased TM by truck.. then by foot ... he refused to identify himself over the entire time span.  His intentions were not known to TM.  He pushed and pushed and pushed and pushed till TM confronted him with "no" visual witnesses.  We have no idea what happened to start the fight.  None.
> 
> If GZ did it on purpose.. it all fits.  If it was all an accident of timing and bad luck and TMs fault and all that then it's a myriad of coincidences the odds of which must be absolutely astronomical.



How long do you think this all took?  The whole incident took, what?...less than 5 minutes?  From the time the non-emerg call was placed until the gunshot...how long?  I'm so astounded by your comments I've forgotten the timeline.  Help me.  Your scenario is utterly fantastical!


----------



## Luissa (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> So, are you guy that are trying desperately to convict GZ trying equally as hard to convict the people in this story:
> 
> Chicago Shootings: 6 Killed, 13 Wounded Overnight Sunday; 36 Shot Over Weekend
> 
> ...



What is exactly your point?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the only evidence we have to charge GZ with is being guilty of being a bad neighborhood watch leader. I think the punishment for that is he's kicked off neighborhood watch, not life in prison.
> ...



If my child was beating some guy and bashing his head into the pavement because he was looking to see where he was going I would't feel bad at all about it.
Why do you ask?
Oh yeah.  You're a liberal.  You don't think and reason.  You appeal to emotion.

Because this case turns on whether Zimmerman acted lawfully in self defense.  All the evidence seems to point that he did.  Nothing so far uncovered suggests the opposite.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is how George Zimmerman is getting more attention than Aaron Hernandez, who ordered a hit on and killed a black guy, Odin Lloyd. Where's the outrage liberals?
> ...



That's a crock of shit. Why do you think I would be labeled a 'racist' if I condemned Hernandez? I'm not being labeled that way because I condemn zimmerman's actions.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > PioneerPete advocates shooting all "strange"  black teenagers in your neighborhood on site.
> ...



Duck boys!  It's the Race Card!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



He is not charged with stalking.
Who's civil rights did he violate?
HAHAHAHA
And you believe your team can come up with a better case than this one?
LOL, with the skank girlfriend as their star witness?
Who else is their witness on a civil rights case phoenix?
Sorry things are not working out for your team.
You believe a Florida Federal Grand Jury will issue a true bill of indictment on Zimmerman on this BS of a "civil rights" case?
You have lost your fucking mind.
Stay out of this, you do not understand what has happened so far.
They will laugh out of court a civil rights case in this.
You have an eye witness with Martin on top pounding Zimmerman.
And that makes Zimmerman liable for a civil rights violation.

You are a crazy loon racist yourself if you believe that.

Wham it ZERO on set, EP team on the ready, KO team on the circles and 4th string D to group.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Yep, Martin tried to avoid him and zimmerman repeatedly followed him that night.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

*General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Average citizens are not armed in Somalia, only those who work for warlords.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a bl k male.  I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me.  You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.

Damn, what country do.we.live in.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Thanks for the laugh!!!!   Oh, by the way the testimony of an expert refutes your assertion about the "beating and bashing".


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



We agree. I condemn Zimmerman's actions also.
Does not make him a murderer.
At best if that, manslaughter.
Hint: the state has to prove INTENT TO MURDER from the START in this to prove murder.
Will give you a break. Did you know that? Zimmerman had to have MURDER on his mind and as his intent FROM THE START.
So he is not guilty of murder. Right?
Good, that is a start.
Manslaughter is what this case is as he did not start out intending to kill Martin.
Right. 
Good. I believe that if the jury hears a jury charge that they can convict on a lessor charge then maybe manslaughter.
But please, if you can not see that the state has offered NO evidence to prove murder then you are not in this discussion objectively.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.



True.  You get to shoot someone if you reasonably fear death or severe bodily injury. Someone pounding your head into the ground who notices your gun and says You gonna die will put someone in reasonable fear of death.
Thus Zimmerman acted justly in neutralizing that threat.

Was there anything else you wanted to add here, Marc, before apologizing to everyone for wasting their time?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

GZ says TM was smothering him just before he shot TM.  Yet there is no DNA evidence of that, and the audio supposedly had GZ screaming just before the shot.  How do you scream while you are being smothered to death?  I don't get it and the investigator did not get it either:

4:06 p.m. ET: &#8220;I can&#8217;t pinpoint where you were smothered, that&#8217;s the problem I&#8217;m having,&#8221; said Serino. "We don&#8217;t hear him at all either. Is he being quiet? Is he whispering? Is he calm?"


----------



## Connery (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 If so, how is that relevant to your original question.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


arrogant? Why because he wanted skittles?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Link?  Are you saying there is proof that Martin did not have Zimmerman on the ground and was not physically assaulting him?  Because that would change the nature of the case.  If you have such information please share it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He simply said that he feels he did what he had to do. He never said he was happy he shot Martin. You likely wouldn't be able to grasp the God's plan part, but Christians feel that things that happen to them that are beyond their control are preordained by their higher power. He didn't make a judgment, he basically said Que Sera Sera.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Can you prove that beyond a reasonable doubt?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Investigator on the witness stand.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I'll bookmark that jibberish above and re post it when you people are crying about a civil rights case.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.



Yes you do.
No offense but your general rule of thumb quotes that you learned from your Grandma are great and I commend her for doing so but they are not the law.
You hit someone and they fear you and want to defend themselves they CAN SHOOT YOU legally.
You may not like that but YOU KNOW that is the law.
Right?
Come on Marc. Admit it, you were conned that Zimmerman was a murderer.
You STILL believe he is but you know there is no evidence to convict him of murder.
We are a nation of laws, not general rules.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.
> ...


Like I've been saying all along...this case rests on the simple matter of whether or not Zimmerman had a LEGITIMATE reason to fear for his life before he shot Trayvon in the heart.

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Not only did he take a self defense class to learn what he had to do to get away with it.  Then he took MMA classes to learn how.  Ever watch MMA?  Ever watch Muhammad Ali?  Rope a dope on the bottom is a standard self defense tactic.
> ...



Probably 5-10min before he called it in... it was 7min+ from GZ's initial call to the start of the fight.  So let's call it 10-15min of cat and mouse before the wrestling match started.  FYI time frigging stops when you are being chased in the dark in the rain..


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.
> ...


State the law that gives one the right so shoot someone dead because they hit you.

I think you've lost your mind Dawg....seriously.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.


 

In Florida you do.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> I am a bl k male.  I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me.  You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> 
> Damn, what country do.we.live in.



I was watching bits and pieces of CNN today and this black dude named Don Lemon had a discussion last night I guess..about the N word. His guests included LeVar Burton and they both said some things that made me go hmmmmmmmm. So I DO get what you are saying Zona. I really do. 

With that said, sometimes people are in the wrong place at the wrong time, experience things that warp their perception in some way, and shit winds up happening. So listen to me for a moment. Zimmerman didn't plan to kill Martin. He didn't even know Martin died. His comment about God's Plan may be his way of dealing with the knowledge he killed another human being. From what I have read about Zimmerman, I think that action hurt him more than we could ever know and how else can he deal with it except find some way in acceptance...and fear...that God would be angry and see him as a bad man. He was not a bad man. He was just fed up, doing his duty, and made a HUGE mistake.

Concerning Martin...I think he was just sauntering along, jabbering with his idiotic friend (you KNOW she is an idiot. Come on.) and had no plan to be in the middle of some confrontation due to his hankering for skittles..which he probably wanted after toking on the bong with friends and wound up with the munchies. Two people...on a collision course NEITHER ONE planned. It just happened.

Should George walk? No. I thnk he needs some manslaughter years under his belt for being an idiot. And Martin already paid his dues for being an idiot as well...but his dues wound up being death. And we are stuck with Moron Rachel and others like her who get to continue breathing and sucking off society whereas Trayvon MAY have outgrown stupidity like she shows.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Not suspended.  The investigator on the witness stand today.

Now Chris Smith and moving to the witness protection program tomorrow.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



What's the significance of a hoodie?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Only person wimping about a civil rights case here would be you.
You failed to answer any of my questions.
Because you have no case. Plenty of hot air.
Where is there a civil rights violation here? 
Uh, hate to inform you of THE LAW, but they have to prove Zimmerman is a racist.
Please define racist under the burden of proof that is required under Federal Civil Rights statutes.
What does the government have to prove and what did Zimmerman do?

This ought to be RICH!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




I gave this a lot of thought...because I definite can see where you are coming from...and I've formulated a two part answer.


You are probably not going to like either one,  but I am being truthful and honest in my reply.


Part one...would Zimmerman have seen a white man in a hoodie under the same circumstances as he observed Trayvon as  being suspicious?

Honestly,  I don't know.

Not exactly the answer you were looking for,  but it is the only one I can give.

Is there a possibility that Zimmerman, either consciously or  unconsciously,  whether because of media portrayal,  or his own  experiences,  was predisposed to seeing one race as more likely to engage  in criminal activity than another?

Yes, it's possible.

And if the FBI and police hate crime investigation had turned up a single indication that Zimmerman had made derogatory,  discriminatory or racist remarks about blacks,  I'd be right there with you.

But they didn't...

Not a single scrap of evidence was uncovered that indicated Zimmerman engaged in any form of racism or held any prejudice toward any person based on their race.

In fact,  Zimmerman has both helped and defended the rights of blacks.

He protested the treatment of a black homeless man.

He had black friends who came to his defense.

He mentored black students.

And as most recently discovered,  he called in a report about a black child because he was concerned about his safety.

Taken together,  IMO,  this evidence at a minimum demands that Zimmerman be given the benefit of the doubt.

-------------------------------

Part two...

Your claim is that Zimmerman only saw Martin's behavior as suspicious because he was black.


Aren't you engaging in the same prejudicial behavior that you and others are accusing Zimmerman of exhibiting in your accusation?

That there is no way Zimmerman could see beyond race when determining suspicious behavior because of *his* race?

That no white or hispanic can set race aside,  but predicate suspicion based on the color of a man's skin.


------------------------

The bottom line is that Zimmerman deserves the benefit of the doubt.

It is possible that Zimmerman was just civic minded guy that didn't see race at all,  trying to do his best to protect his community from crime.

That's my honest answer.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



You feet people freak me out.

I'm getting with the bike epidemic but I have to be different, so I'm going SS Chevelle.

No toes  for you!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Trayvon is subject to the same fear for his life that you give Zimmerman the rights to have.
> 
> It boils down to who was the aggressor.
> 
> ...




"He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."

"I'm not making this stuff up dude."



 A little refresher for anyone who is operating under the misapprehension that Marc cares about facts.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



"Officer Serino, who took the stand again on Tuesday, said the expletives that Mr. Zimmerman used as he was pursuing Mr. Martin *connoted ill will  a necessary component in a second-degree murder conviction.*" 
The police officers were also clearly disturbed that Mr. Zimmerman, a community watch volunteer, seemed to have pursued Mr. Martin on foot after a police operator had told him he need not do so. Last week, a young woman who had been on the phone with Mr. Martin that night testified that he told her he was being followed by a creepy man, and that she later heard her friend crying, Get off, get off.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

You have an eye witness with Martin on top "pounding" Zimmerman and we have posters here THAT REFUSE to lend any credibility to that witness WHATSOEVER.
Marc, Phoenix, Sarah and others TOTALLY IGNORE that witness testimony.
Because they are biased, unobjective citizens with their heads in the sand.
Martin was black and dead and Zimmerman is white and whitey has to pay.
That is what this boils down to. 
And it makes me sick that many are still so blind and will NOT LOOK at EYE WITNESS testimony.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> I am a bl k male. I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me. You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> 
> Damn, what country do.we.live in.


 
And if you walk to your house and go inside there wouldn't be any incidents.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



"Jurors also heard Tuesday from Dr. Valerie Rao, a medical examiner in Jacksonville, Fla., who concluded after studying photos that Mr. *Zimmermans injuries were very insignificant and not life threatening, and that scrapes on the back of his head could have come from just one strike against the sidewalk.* "


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I grasp it.. but I don't believe that can be used as an excuse.  I believe God gave us free will.  I don't believe killing this boy was the christian thing to do.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Damn!  Y'all went bike, I wanted to lose the duck (apparently ducks are ineffective), so I went Chevelle.
> I need to go back bike so we all match.



Wait a minute here! I don't care who has a motorcycle in their avatar as long as you all realize that I was first.
 I do have an alternate avi somewhere... Let's see... Yup here it is. What do you think?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> You have an eye witness with Martin on top "pounding" Zimmerman and we have posters here THAT REFUSE to lend any credibility to that witness WHATSOEVER.
> Marc, Phoenix, Sarah and others TOTALLY IGNORE that witness testimony.
> Because they are biased, unobjective citizens with their heads in the sand.
> Martin was black and dead and Zimmerman is white and whitey has to pay.
> ...


They were rolling around on the grass during the fight.
At one point, Zimmerman was on top, at another Trayvon.
They were fighting, we know that.
So what!?!?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me is how George Zimmerman is getting more attention than Aaron Hernandez, who ordered a hit on and killed a black guy, Odin Lloyd. Where's the outrage liberals?
> ...



BOTH OF THEM ARE HISPANIC!!! THE PEOPLE THEY KILLED WERE BLACK!! One was a football star, and nobody cared. One is a neighborhood watch volunteer, and he's under more scrutiny than Fort Knox! Can you not see that you brain-dead oaf?! The hypocrisy is astounding! These two cases are nearly identical. But nobody is politicizing what Aaron Hernandez did.

Why no outrage, liberal?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The very same Valerie Rao who did this? Who contributed nothing significant to the case? You're taking her seriously?


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> I am a bl k male.  I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me.  You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> 
> Damn, what country do.we.live in.



One where it's a bad idea to bring your fists to a gun fight.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



A duh...................listen to the phone calls! (they always get away!!!)


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


*

He has a black friend?  Lololol

"ThEY always get away".*


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



What Detective Serino said IS SPECULATION ONLY. 
"ill will" testimony from a 3rd party IS NOT a "necessary component in a 2nd degree murder case". You have to have DIRECT evidence of that. 
The 911 dispatcher testified "we never give orders or commands as that would make us liable"
Yes, you are a dumb ass.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Listen to some of you. Sick, twisted, and depraved individuals; craving the blood of a man to quench your hatred of him. Justice be damned. What if you were the one on trial today? Would you like someone deciding your fate based on pure emotion? Or would you rather be tried on facts? Some of you are helplessly simple minded. You are the paragon of ignorance! You mindless hypocrites! How can a person willfully succumb to this type of barbarism? What drives your sick mindsets? In out justice system you are supposed to be objective not reactive!



I've read a lot of people wanting justice - whatever the jury says that is but I haven't read anyone"craving blood". LOL

Maybe you could point that out?

No?

Didn't think so. 

Willful barbarism is one man stalking and murdering a person who just happened to walk by him. You can twist that any way you want but that's the crux of it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Which phone calls? The one where RJ says he lost GZ? Then there is a confrontation. Where did the high speed chase pick up?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> You have an eye witness with Martin on top "pounding" Zimmerman and we have posters here THAT REFUSE to lend any credibility to that witness WHATSOEVER.
> Marc, Phoenix, Sarah and others TOTALLY IGNORE that witness testimony.
> Because they are biased, unobjective citizens with their heads in the sand.
> Martin was black and dead and Zimmerman is white and whitey has to pay.
> ...



Funny your little list is comprised of all Lefties.  Just because we disagree with your extremist views doesn't mean we don't listen to testimony.

Asshole.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You have an eye witness with Martin on top "pounding" Zimmerman and we have posters here THAT REFUSE to lend any credibility to that witness WHATSOEVER.
> ...



You are making it up as you go Marc.

Show us where there is ANY testimony that they were rolling around and Zimmerman WAS EVER on top of Martin.
Where is it?
Under your scenario either of them could have pulled a gun and shot the other and under Florida Law NOT GUILTY of murder.
That is using your scenario.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> GZ says TM was smothering him just before he shot TM.  Yet there is no DNA evidence of that, and the audio supposedly had GZ screaming just before the shot.  How do you scream while you are being smothered to death?  I don't get it and the investigator did not get it either:
> 
> 4:06 p.m. ET: I cant pinpoint where you were smothered, thats the problem Im having, said Serino. "We dont hear him at all either. Is he being quiet? Is he whispering? Is he calm?"



 You dream up a stupid theory & now you are an DNA expert? 

Serino said he believed Zimmerman, case closed!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> I am a bl k male.  I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me.  You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> 
> Damn, what country do.we.live in.



Honey, here's the thing....

There were several breakin's already and GZ was on some weird extra alert - his bad - that was a bad call.

I don't believe "all I'm doing is coming home from the store" is it.  We haven't reached that point yet.  That's an easy, ice tea, skittles allstar! thing that Crump concocted for the US Justice Department RACE CRIME investigation to spurt full out media/POTUS/attention.

There was a phone call to Miami going on, the kid had been in trouble - I'm not attacking the victim, it is what it is - he was having some trouble - he got sent up to dad because mom couldn't deal with the trouble and he was on the phone with the trouble when this happened.   There was some badass young dumb and full of cum going on.  That's the piece your missing.  This wasn't Theo Huckstable (sorry couldn't think of anything else off the top) skipping home with his root beer soda to see Lassie.

There's some cockamamie covering up, Miami phone call showing off teen shit in there.





And theeennnnnn came the media and politics.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

This entire case is nothing more then a rat race. One based on kissing ghetto ass!

My inner-city thread is discussing the real issues that face this nation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2013)

> Yep, Martin tried to avoid him and zimmerman repeatedly followed him that night.



That's the saddest part of this. Zimmerman SAID Martin had run away from him and he had to hunt him down a second time.

I wish they'd put him on the stand because he has lied and changed his story several times. But, that's also why they won't.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You have an eye witness with Martin on top "pounding" Zimmerman and we have posters here THAT REFUSE to lend any credibility to that witness WHATSOEVER.
> ...



You don't even have evidence on your side. What a sick joke. lol


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No reference to race and out of 46 calls to police, black people were  only mentioned in 7 of them.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You have an eye witness with Martin on top "pounding" Zimmerman and we have posters here THAT REFUSE to lend any credibility to that witness WHATSOEVER.
> ...



Am I a leftie?
I support full gay rights, my background is Quaker since the 1600s in this country, support women's choice, legalization of weed and decriminalize all other drugs, oppose the wars and actively supported the civil rights movement in the 60s.
My family was active in the civil rights movement long before you were sucking on your mama's tit. 
Am I leftie too?
Can I join your elitist club of lefties?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Yep, Martin tried to avoid him and zimmerman repeatedly followed him that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL,

Why did Traydickvon need to come back and attack him? Wasn't he near his place. lol

All you bastards do is lie.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


LOL, emo! What 'hypocrisy' are you referring to?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2013)

Theo Huckstable


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Yep, Martin tried to avoid him and zimmerman repeatedly followed him that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Martin's girl friend testified on this and confirms completely that Trayvon told her he had lost Zimmerman at one point. 
Sorry this ain't working out for you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



He WAS NOT racist.  He did many many things to help people of all.  Look it up!

THEY means the assholes that kept breaking into the development

they they they and assholes assholes assholes don't mean what you think it means means means.

Get over it over it over it.  That's not it!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



NO, it rests on whether he has a reasonable fear.  I think most people facing a 17 yr old football who is on top of them promising to kill them would have such a fear.  I certainly would.
Can you outline why that would not cause such fear?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



We were the only ones on your little list, what can I tell you?  Actions speak louder than words..


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



That is absolute bullshit.

Trial of Charles Manson


Have your husband explain it to you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > GZ says TM was smothering him just before he shot TM.  Yet there is no DNA evidence of that, and the audio supposedly had GZ screaming just before the shot.  How do you scream while you are being smothered to death?  I don't get it and the investigator did not get it either:
> ...



bad deflection attempt... where's the meds, the calls of racism, the negging? 

The dna evidence was provided earlier in the trial... the proposal is just as probable as Zimmerman's story.  Serino said he's either telling the truth or a pathological liar.  We now know for sure that GZ is in fact a pathological liar.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



So you have proof that in fact Zimmerman was on the ground and Martin in fact was on top of him.  That would put anyone in fear of death.  The severity of the injiuries is irrelevant here.
You have proven the defense's case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Listen to some of you. Sick, twisted, and depraved individuals; craving the blood of a man to quench your hatred of him. Justice be damned. What if you were the one on trial today? Would you like someone deciding your fate based on pure emotion? Or would you rather be tried on facts? Some of you are helplessly simple minded. You are the paragon of ignorance! You mindless hypocrites! How can a person willfully succumb to this type of barbarism? What drives your sick mindsets? In out justice system you are supposed to be objective not reactive!
> ...



Oh see? You let your true colors out each time you post. How is the guy a barbarian for defending himself? Any facts supporting your contention? Can you show me where he "murdered" Martin? Can you show me where malice, ill will, or prior motive was established to accuse Zimmerman of murder? No you can't. You need to shut the fuck up and sit down. You twist everything, but in the end the truth ultimately prevails, not your opinions. 

And don't feign ignorance. You want the man convicted before he has a fair trial. You convict him based on your opinions and not on the facts. You are liken to a vampire craving blood. Your depravity is barbarous. The crux of your argument is that Zimmerman is a cold blooded racist murderer. None of the testimony corroborates that. Can you prove otherwise?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Those are allegations. I didn't see where they stated that she wasn't qualified to do the job.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 

They, meaning punks.  Punks, white, black, yellow, green, or purple.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  Y'all went bike, I wanted to lose the duck (apparently ducks are ineffective), so I went Chevelle.
> ...



No.

What IS the bike avie thing about? I am already missing my usual avie.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So I am not in?
Damn.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

Zimmerman could have NO injuries and this is still not a murder case.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The Federal case was already investigated and no evidence of racism or civil rights violations were found.

FBI report: No evidence George Zimmerman is racist - CSMonitor.com

There will be no Federal case.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


It's irrelevant. Zimmerman sustained injuries from a physical attack by Martin.  Anyone would have been fearful under those circumstances.  Thus Zimmerman was justified in using deadly force.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

The left is driven more by kissing the black communities *racism ass* then evidence. This is the sad reality of this case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zona,
> 
> Why do you disbelieve Zimmerman?  It's a bit closed minded of you to say the reason it sounds so much like he killed Martin in self-defense is because he took a class or knew exactly what to say.  Have you considered that the reason it fits so perfectly with self-defense is because it WAS self-defense?  I wasn't there but neither were you.  Barring any glaring discrepancies in his story or the circumstances, I believe him.  Why don't you?



George Zimmerman is white. This is Zona you are talking to.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

What happened to the "Zimmerman is a racist" Fan Club?
Where is the proof of that?
Wait a minute, Zimmerman did tell a N joke in 1999 SO HE HAS TO BE A RACIST.
Convicted, 20 years to serve.


----------



## Vox (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.



really? that is not what the law says, though


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bl k male.  I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me.  You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> ...





I'm out of rep again but soon as I can..I will give ya some greenies. Oh, and I have 2 more reds to hand out to someone extra sheshul, as well.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



DAMN YOU!!!
I knew that already and was havin a blast FUNNIN with phoenix.
You ruined it!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

asterism said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



This isn't fact base for these people. They just want Zimmerman to hang...On top of all this they can use this to take guns away. lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

At this point in the trial, any reasonable thinking adult should be able to honestly look at the perception that  both individuals had of each other that night.  A reasonable person should be able to do this and continue to keep their theory of the case in its totalitly in tact.

If you cannot do that, if you allow your privy to hindsight information now to establish an opinion of how it would have been that night without the benefit of such information, then you are not being real, you are showing an obvious bias, fully willing to give your established opinon the benefit of the doubt while dismissing the same benefit to the other side.

This is rampant in this forum from both sides...ask me...Ive been on both sides of the issue and frankly I still am.  Both sides add, skip, speculate, makeup and refuse to even make a tiny attempt to rationalize the other side...nope they stick to their guns and their opinion and anything less makes them feel like a sell out...speculation and conjecture are the popular words.  Theirs is evidence and reasonable and yours is conjecture and speculation...gimme a break...almost everything that comes out of GZs mouth that we didnt hear specifically in the 911 tape is specualtion, conjecture and hearsay with only one side being alive to tell it.  Try to think for the dead guy for once and stop being so boring.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 2, 2013)

The severity of injury has no relevance in a case where the issue is state of mind.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


 

LOL, they kicked Zimmerman out of their club why would they let you in.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry guys. Bikes just aren't my thang any more. I got over them when I put the bike boots up, left the spikey helmeted boyfriend, spit out the bugs from the putts we took, and turned all mellow. Hence...swapping out my avie that represents who I am now.


----------



## Zona (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> What happened to the "Zimmerman is a racist" Fan Club?
> Where is the proof of that?
> Wait a minute, Zimmerman did tell a N joke in 1999 SO HE HAS TO BE A RACIST.
> Convicted, 20 years to serve.



Really?  Link?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Have you been watching the news? Or have you had your head shoved up your backside for the past two weeks?

Aaron Hernandez charged with murder

Aaron Hernandez (Hispanic, Tight End for the New England Patriots football team) kills Odin Lloyd (a black man) in cold blood. No mention of him being a racist from liberals.

George Zimmerman (Hispanic, Neighborhood Watch Volunteer for the Retreat at Twin Lakes Community) kills 17 year old Trayvon Martin in self-defense. The entire Democratic Party and African American Caucus are lit ablaze with a self-indignant furor. "A WHITE MAN KILLED A 17 YEAR OLD BLACK KID!! HE'S RACIST!! ARREST HIM! HE HUNTED THAT BOY DOWN LIKE A DOG AND SLAUGHTERED HIM!! ARREST ARREST! If I had a son he'd look like Trayvon!"

See? Well of course not, you are blind as a bat.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Remember when the defense asked the star witness..."What does wet grass sound like?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO0ZWxNlIsY]What does wet grass sound like? Zimmerman Trial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Vox said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > *General Rule of Thumb:* You do not get to shoot someone because they hit you.
> ...



And the black folks rooting for Trayvon cannot automatically convict his killer because he's "white" either.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Remember, nobody knows what grass "sounds like." But we all know what your bullshit sounds like. Get that shit outta here. Roflolol


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting witness today in Dr. Rao. I was reading some comments at a newspaper website and someone was saying that Dr. Rao is under investigation by the state of Florida. 

Pretty major charges.

* JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- Action News has uncovered some major allegations inside the Medical Examiners Office.

They all center on Dr. Valerie Rao. She was appointed by the governor in 2011. But in a letter we obtained from the Mayor's Office to the state Medical Examiners Commission, the city claims employees have seen Rao using the autopsy sink to wash her feet, use her bare hands to perform procedures, even demand unnecessary autopsies to raise the bottom line.

The accusations don't stop there.

"We want the best ME possible and we've received numerous indications of issues," said the mayor's spokesman, Dave Decamp.

Decamp says there are complaints like from employees, claiming bullying and a hostile environment. "We are taking steps to improve the office, from structure to improving function," said Decamp.
*

Medical examiner under fire|Action News - Jacksonville News, Weather & Sports - ActionNewsJax.com


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting witness today in Dr. Rao. I was reading some comments at a newspaper website and someone was saying that Dr. Rao is under investigation by the state of Florida.  So I did some digging. 

Pretty major charges.

* JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- Action News has uncovered some major allegations inside the Medical Examiners Office.

They all center on Dr. Valerie Rao. She was appointed by the governor in 2011. But in a letter we obtained from the Mayor's Office to the state Medical Examiners Commission, the city claims employees have seen Rao using the autopsy sink to wash her feet, use her bare hands to perform procedures, even demand unnecessary autopsies to raise the bottom line.

The accusations don't stop there.

"We want the best ME possible and we've received numerous indications of issues," said the mayor's spokesman, Dave Decamp.

Decamp says there are complaints like from employees, claiming bullying and a hostile environment. "We are taking steps to improve the office, from structure to improving function," said Decamp.
*

Medical examiner under fire|Action News - Jacksonville News, Weather & Sports - ActionNewsJax.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > > Yep, Martin tried to avoid him and zimmerman repeatedly followed him that night.
> ...



EXACTLY.

Trayvon had gotten away from Zimmerman and Zimmerman hunted him down a second time.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> At this point in the trial, any reasonable thinking adult should be able to honestly look at the perception that  both individuals had of each other that night.  A reasonable person should be able to do this and continue to keep their theory of the case in its totalitly in tact.
> 
> If you cannot do that, if you allow your privy to hindsight information now to establish an opinion of how it would have been that night without the benefit of such information, then you are not being real, you are showing an obvious bias, fully willing to give your established opinon the benefit of the doubt while dismissing the same benefit to the other side.
> 
> This is rampant in this forum from both sides...ask me...Ive been on both sides of the issue and frankly I still am.  Both sides add, skip, speculate, makeup and refuse to even make a tiny attempt to rationalize the other side...nope they stick to their guns and their opinion and anything less makes them feel like a sell out...speculation and conjecture are the popular words.  Theirs is evidence and reasonable and yours is conjecture and speculation...gimme a break...almost everything that comes out of GZs mouth that we didnt hear specifically in the 911 tape is specualtion, conjecture and hearsay with only one side being alive to tell it.  Try to think for the dead guy for once and stop being so boring.


Want me to make up a theory for GZ's case?  I promise it won't be boring.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Then he circled around to jump Zimmerman. Trayvon thought he could beat Zimmerman and found out that he fucked up...


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Anyone notice GZ's best friend doing a complete slop sweat thing?  Jeezus..  He's  nervous about something..



Or it was hot in that part of Florida today.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 More stupid lies pulled from you retard ass 

The DNA expert said that Trayvon DNA would not necessarily be on the gun or holster if he grabbed it. She said it in no way proved TM did not touch the gun or holster.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Not sure what the motorcycle avie thing is about...but I thought I would join in the party. Like my new look?



Where's your bike?

25 decided he wanted to be taken seriously so he changed his avatar to a Harley. Not one he actually know how to ride, but a Harley just the same.

I've tried to tell him that the avatar isn't what causes a man to be taken seriously, but well, you know 25...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



NO evidence of that.  The opposite.  Trayvon suddenly appeared in front of Zimmerman, who was walking back to his car.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Huh? Where did you get that? Trayvon never went home, he laid in wait for Zimmerman as he was heading back to his vehicle. He ambushed Zimmerman. Now I can prove that, you cannot prove your little assumption.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Are you doing annoying link or link-link?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > At this point in the trial, any reasonable thinking adult should be able to honestly look at the perception that  both individuals had of each other that night.  A reasonable person should be able to do this and continue to keep their theory of the case in its totalitly in tact.
> ...



lol..shoot...i have.


----------



## asterism (Jul 2, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Sure.  Show us the convictions for those.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Her credibility should be everything here. She did nothing but render an opinion to the court. She was appointed by the same woman who trumped up 2nd Degree charges against Zimmerman in the first place! That is a conflict of interest.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what the motorcycle avie thing is about...but I thought I would join in the party. Like my new look?
> ...



Dude, seriously?  still talking about me in here...geez I let it go...i come back to this?  My harley pic..go to my album you fool...that pic has been uploaded for weeks...i also used in other forum most recently the forum "we" came from so get off your "im the only that can have a picture of my bike kick"...i have no idea what your obsession is with my pic, but you seem unable to let it go...its just a pic, dude...move on.

What is your question about my damn bike and then I have a question for you...go aheadl..lets get this over with.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No, you are the dumb ass who is trying to twist things around. Was that Third party testimony thrown out? See, they can use the tape and the testimony regarding the expletives that zimmerman was using to use demonstrate his "ill will". "To win a conviction for second-degree murder, t*he prosecution must convince jurors that Zimmerman acted with "ill will, hatred, spite or an evil intent*," and "an indifference to human life," according to Florida jury instructions."


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Sorry guys. Bikes just aren't my thang any more. I got over them when I put the bike boots up, left the spikey helmeted boyfriend, spit out the bugs from the putts we took, and turned all mellow. Hence...swapping out my avie that represents who I am now.



Me too.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 2, 2013)

If Mark O'mara would have asked me what grass sounds like, I would have told him to come over and rub that AstroTurf on his head against the microphone.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2013)

Why did the prosecution call this Dr. Rao? Why would they risk her as a witness? Do they want to lose?

Check this out. 

*But we also found out the Mayor's Office isn't the only one with concerns. Ten years ago, this same state commission decided not to send Dr. Rao's name to the governor for re-appointment for ME in another district. According to published reports, people told the board Rao contaminated crime scenes.

We took the documents to a local attorney. 

She says this could have major implications for the state.

 "Anyone whose had testimony by her, a conviction, has legal grounds to file a motion to get a trial. It's going to cost taxpayers greatly," said attorney Whitney Lonker. *



Medical examiner under fire|Action News - Jacksonville News, Weather & Sports - ActionNewsJax.com


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



In the first question of re-cross the same officer was asked did my client sound like he meant ill will, hatred, spite or any kind of malice when he said fuckers or assholes. His answer was no I don't believe he did. The jury hears both sides of the case not just one.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what the motorcycle avie thing is about...but I thought I would join in the party. Like my new look?
> ...




I put it away along with the biker that owned it, lol.

25 will never be taken seriously again. Such a shame, too. He started off real well but then turned out to be a fruitloop asshole. Oh well.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Wel there is a real mature response that adds to the discussion...bite the curb, moron.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Ahem. Where was this proven? Nowhere. I'm sorry, your argument is invalid. Nobody can prove that Zimmerman was/is a stone cold killer.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Why did the prosecution call this Dr. Rao? Why would they risk her as a witness? Do they want to lose?
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Connery (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I did not see suspended. Does not matter in any event.


What matters is what Zimmerman said.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




Would it matter when it comes to self defense on the ground? The left is making opinions illegal.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tell me progressives will you all celebrate the riots that may happen when Zimmerman is found not guilty? Isnt this what you all want?

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



the thread is open again


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Who initiated the attack?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

What?? Serno was suspended? For what?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


What does the lack of DNA on the gun and holster have to do with whether or not GZ is lying about Trayvon smothering GZ by covering his bloody nose and mouth with his hands just before he shot Trayvon?  Are you saying the holster was in GZ's mouth?  Huh?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



No, they make _rational thinking_ illegal.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Interesting witness today in Dr. Rao. I was reading some comments at a newspaper website and someone was saying that Dr. Rao is under investigation by the state of Florida.
> 
> Pretty major charges.
> 
> ...



Good find TD.

Did any of that come up in cross examination?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Martin. Prove Zimmerman started the fight. How does Zimmerman go from retreating, to a fight in zero seconds flat? He was ambushed. All you have is your emotion.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's why we love you - you're such the detective. ;-)


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Why don't you think that "The Liberals" and "the Blacks" aren't calling Hernandez racist?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Start at 45:00 if you need a refresher.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I was hoping _you'd tell me_ that, liberal!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Where's the evidence of that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting witness today in Dr. Rao. I was reading some comments at a newspaper website and someone was saying that Dr. Rao is under investigation by the state of Florida.
> ...



no 

it was unexpected that she was to testify 

the state made it un workable for the defense to depose her 

prior to trial 

she never did the autopsy


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



The fact he never made it back to his car.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



nothing gets by me 

--LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If we are to believe that it was GZ on the bottom yelling for help...which I do...then it makes sense that Trayvon would be using his hands to cover the mouth in an attempt to quiet the person yelling for help.  I Believe he tried to cover his mouth.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't either, but I don't believe that allowing a kid to beat you to death is particularly Christian, either. Zimmerman had in his possession, a tool he could use to save his life. In stead of shooting as soon as he was hit in the nose, he tried to escape, (scooting around) called for help and when the only person that could have actually done anything to stop Martin's assault, turned his back deciding to call 911 instead of coming to his aid, he did what he felt he had to do in order to save his life.
I'd be on the opposite side of this argument if Martin had punched Zimmerman and Zimmerman shot him from a standing position. 
I believe Zimmerman was in fear for his life due to an unprovoked attack on his person that he could reasonable expect would conclude with him being dead or gravely injured.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What?? Serno was suspended? For what?



If he was suspended, that's the witness protection cover story.

I didn't hear any/see anything.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



It doesn't matter. I will bet you Travon did cause Kids today have no respect but it doesn't matter. What matters is did Zimmerman feel his life in danger and I would say having a 6 foot thug beating on you would make you feel your life was in danger.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Prove Martin started the fight, prove Zimmerman was ambushed.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



they have been do that in court..... So ether you haven't been watching or your a fucking idiot...... I am betting it is the latter.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What?? Serno was suspended? For what?
> ...



he was demoted


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You seem so 'outraged' about it, you called it "hypocrisy so surely you must have a reason why you thinks it's "hypocritical".


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That is the thing I believe a lot of people are missing. The defense doesn't have to prove that anything happened at all. The state has to prove that Martin didn't start the fight. The state has to prove Zimmerman wasn't ambushed. Welcome to America, just in case you commit a crime I would like you to know that you are innocent until proven guilty. Check out your definition of a liberal below your post. Believe it or not, it is all covered there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



you forgot to say stop.

angela corey appointed special prosecutor by gov
stop
appointed Rao as ME
stop
prior to gov permanently appointing her too
send

So, here's another political bs in the middle of this.  The Angela/Rick Scott/Rao crowd.  Rao doesn't do the autopsy, reads the reports and is a "cut expert" takes the stand.

Why doesn't the person that did the autopsy take the stand rather than the report reader slash BFF slash cut expert?

WUT????????


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



When you are in a fight and are on the other end of a full mount in the dark and rain...you are scared more than anything else...he shot because he was more than likely scared, hurting.  I think he embellished the "im gonna kill you" stuff.

He also tells his friend in their personal talk that the gun was grabbed...yet the next day from the incident and in interrogation he describes trayvons hand as only sliding down his side in that direction.  GZ in this case is most likely trying to make the case for pulling his gun in a fist fight...and that is to tell everyone that the gun was gonna get pulled on him.

Thats my opinion.  conjecture?  sure.  GZs words?  hearsay...I dont have to take them literally.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Then why no blood on TM's hands?  Then why did the screaming continue?   GZ says smothered could not breathe.. which is it GZ was the one screaming right up to the bang or GZ was the one that could not breathe right up to the bang...  I figured this was your smoking gun from last night was giving you the chance to pop whatever your point was.  If I can make up a believable story for GZ I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



But of course.

I'm not saying a word.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Don't you find it the least bit odd that Martin was circling Zimmerman's truck before he left towards the crime scene? Don't you find it odd that just as Zimmerman broke off his pursuit to head back to his vehicle, he is suddenly attacked? 

Martin: "You have a problem?"

Zimmerman: "No I don't have a problem"

Martin: "We'll you do now!" (Punches Zimmerman in the face, initiates scuffle)

And did John Good's testimony mean nothing to you? He identified Martin as the aggressor, as the one on top doing the damage! Please, go to bed, you need the rest. I don't know how much more abuse you can take!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That's speculation on your part. Just because he didn't "make it back to his car" doesn't mean  that Travon suddenly appeared, maybe zimmerman found him and the struggle began.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but I could write a novel on it at this point.  And we haven't even reached the other side.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



What the hell for???


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You aren't answering the question. You are beating around the bush and playing coy. If you cannot see the parallels you are willfully ignorant.

Hypocritical: As in there were two black people killed by two Hispanic men, one gets skewered by the media and the national politisphere, the other gets no attention from them whatsoever.

See? Or are you still blind as a bat?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




Maybe.  But can it be proven beyond a reasonable doubt?

It's not looking like it can.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



because the state could not get the real one to say what they wanted them too

speaking of corey has been indicted by citizens grand jury

over the alleged falsification of the arrest warrant and complaint


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Who witnessed Martin "circling around the truck", was that on tape? There was a witness to Martin initiating the conflict? Just because Martin got the better of it doesn't mean that he initiated it and was the 'aggressor'.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Zimmerman lost him. So, that means he never found him to begin with. 

"I don't know where this kid is...(breathes heavily) He ran." Zimmerman is heard saying on the 911 call.

Strangely enough, shortly after that the fight started. Ambush. It's easy once you have all the facts and testimony.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Why did it continue?  Good question...its not easy to keep both hands over someones mouth when they are squirming defensively underneath and probably having trouble breathing...it was probably done for just a brief time...maybe only a couple of seconds...GZ does not describe as some ongoing minute long suffocation...just says that he put his hands over his mouth to try to quiet him...it wasnt a long event...very brief and just another part of the struggle.

There was testimony that having your nose broke and laying on the ground could cause the blood to retreat backwards toward the the throat or the back of the nostrils...kind of like holding a glass of water level (laying down) and then pouring it out (when he stands up).


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



again watch the trial or shut the fuck up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but I could write a novel on it at this point.  And we haven't even reached the other side.



exactly


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Where's the hypocrisy? You never answered my question from many posts back.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



>>> He tried to escape...

Did he? Are you sure? Grown man MMA training.. and can't escape from a 17year old kid?  Wide open area.. could not escape.  Could not just walk or run away back to his truck.  I don't think he wanted to get away.  I think he was just trying to hold onto the kid till the cops got there or someone helped him restrain him.  The kid probably figured it out ... let go let go.. smack smack smack Zim grabs his hand pulls weapon and shoots.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Zimmerman did. He is the sole witness here, because Martin is dead. Who you gonna believe? Al Sharpton?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



and the beat goes on da-dum da-da dum


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Interesting witness today in Dr. Rao. I was reading some comments at a newspaper website and someone was saying that Dr. Rao is under investigation by the state of Florida.  So I did some digging.
> 
> Pretty major charges.
> 
> ...



That bears repeating!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I've answered you twice. You are too brain-dead to see the connection.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

wtf? the prosecution needs to be prosecuted. Buncha crooks from what I can see.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

OCALA, Fla., July 2, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Florida State's Attorney Angela Corey has been indicted by a citizens' grand jury, convening in Ocala, Florida, over the alleged falsification of the arrest warrant and complaint that lead to George Zimmerman being charged with the second degree murder of African-American teenager Trayvon Martin in Sanford, Florida.

The indictment of Corey, which was handed down last week (see Citizens Grand Jury), charges Corey with intentionally withholding photographic evidence of the injuries to George Zimmerman's head in the warrant she allegedly rushed to issue under oath, in an effort to boost her reelection prospects. At the outset of this case, black activists such as Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, demanded that he be charged with murder, after local police had thus far declined to arrest him pending investigation.

Following Corey's criminal complaint charging Zimmerman, legal experts such as Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz condemned her for falsely signing an arrest affidavit under oath, which intentionally omitted exculpatory evidence consisting of


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Is someone going to slap her for setting 20 year SYG example of Marissa Alexander?

We need a political thread.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I have no questions for you other than I'm still waiting for your smoking gun.

By now, you know that your "You don't have the mental capacity" claim is bullshit, so put up or shut up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting witness today in Dr. Rao. I was reading some comments at a newspaper website and someone was saying that Dr. Rao is under investigation by the state of Florida.  So I did some digging.
> ...



im pretty sure the jury viewed her performance as just that a paid actor 

they are sitting there wondering why hasnt the state called in the Dr 

who did the autopsy 

why are all these other witnesses able to see all the injuries to zims head 

but she cant 

what is the state hiding


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



LOL

That's a loaded question.

Easier to answer "what is the state not hiding".

The Feds were smart enough to close the thing a month after and get the hell out of dodge.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

omg...this is just getting crazier and crazier. The prosecution are idiots.

I think it is time to let George go home now. No punishment. Too much tampering going on.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You seem to when im not here...i already told you, you get no smoking gun...you are unable to think objectively...this much is quite obvious. You failed the test.

I have no interest in trying to explain something so easy to the guy riding the short yellow bus...sorry.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> omg...this is just getting crazier and crazier. The prosecution are idiots.
> 
> I think it is time to let George go home now. No punishment. Too much tampering going on.



They're idiots at best.  Something else if it's not that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> omg...this is just getting crazier and crazier. The prosecution are idiots.
> 
> I think it is time to let George go home now. No punishment. Too much tampering going on.



that are the only cards they have left


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



For insisting that there was no reason to arrest Zimmerman, I'd bet.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



A backfired plan to make brownie points arresting someone to appease Sharpton and Jackson, maybe? Which is in essence...dealing with threats of riots vs arresting someone the local cops didn't think should be arrested? Which is why one has been demoted? And why they get witnesses up there that are idiots or morons or being sued themselves...all because they were told to file charges OR ELSE?

Just guessing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

We - I said from the beginning this is not a fair trial just from POTUS/Al/Spike/Jesse/Angela/Governor/FBI/race/myfingersaretired/all that/everyone in Seminole knowing - no way to get a jury.

And I never could have guessed how much more to add to that unfair trial list.

Come. On. Jury.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

We were typing at the same time, Earnie. I came to the same conclusion.

Now what is the word I am struggling for? Dammit, I hate when this happens. Not espionage...its....its....cover ups? No....dammit!

Zimmerman was the scapegoat.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Will (or can?) the defense call the ME?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No he was the one wanting to hold for manslaughter.

Something else -??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> We were typing at the same time, Earnie. I came to the same conclusion.
> 
> Now what is the word I am struggling for? Dammit, I hate when this happens. Not espionage...its....its....cover ups? No....dammit!
> 
> Zimmerman was the scapegoat.



Politics.

;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

The coverup is Crump.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




6/26/12
The lead Sanford police investigator in the Trayvon Martin shooting was transferred Tuesday from detective work to being a simple street cop, the department confirmed.

Chris Serino had asked for the change, the department said.

He will become a uniform patrol officer and work the night shift, 

Trayvon Martin Investigator Serino: Lead police investigator in Trayvon shooting reassigned - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

That's why the Feds ran like hell with Crump's DD story and closed the investigation after they looked into it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Like I've told you several times. I'm willing to put my intellect up against yours any day of the week. You never seem to respond.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Um. Just asking.

Who asks to not be a detective and go back to nights on the street?

I thought the career move was to get off the street to detective.

Maybe I'm just an idiot.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

Conspiracy!! And fraud.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Officer Serino was under extreme pressure to bring charges...this is pretty obvious with his testimony...he looked like he did not want to be there...uncomfortable.

He finally conjured up Manslaughter charges and was demoted because it wasnt M2?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I GOT IT! I GOT THE WORD I WANTED!!!


Corruption. THAT is why he wanted out of being a detective and back in the street. Do his shift, file the paperwork, go home.

CORRUPTION!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



the department says

-do you want to be fired 

or do you

-want to be the all night street cop


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I will venture a guess why there is not outrage. There is no election cycle for it to be apart of.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



SHIT!  Already dinged you for the right answer!  lol

DING DING DING


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Some detectives get fed up with the politics of the job and want back out on the street.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yeah I got that.

The old do you want to resign or us to fire you routine.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sarcastic sometimes.

Not usually, but it slips out without warning.  Like the big fonts.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the state knew he would eventually have to get on the witness stand 

the last thing they would want is for him to say he wouldnt play ball 

and trump up some charges on zim 

so they fired him


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

It was either the choice, or he really wanted OUT of the corrupt system but still be a cop. I'm guessing a little bit of both.

What a circus. Let George go free. Start investigating the prosecution and the police force.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2013)

I owe some reps....and I will soon as I can. Some really great posts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I owe some reps....and I will soon as I can. Some really great posts.



All the puzzle pieces keep clicking together and then Jon gets on and there's more stuff to sift through.  lol

Good someone's got their ear to the ground.  He's our earwitness.



With the bow.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Which became evident in the Bernster's uhhhhh approach?

You're not answering what I want you to answer so I'm going to hostile witness my own witness and have a little pissy fit.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You go on a 15-20 pm tirade on me...un benounced to those in here of course...in the process telling me to leave you alone..dont talk to you...blah blah blah...not one PM or neg rep initiated by me.

Then you continue to send me pms...most recently about 20 minutes ago...and then you cant shut up about me in here.

You arent getting a smoking gun...the appropriate people were pmd...we figured it out...now go find your internet wench wife and cheer her vulgar and childish lies and accusations and stay the hell away from me.  Youre like a bad girlfriend that just doesnt get the hint.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

This might have something to do with Serinos demotion...see the yellow shaded area in the FBI interview:

http://lawofselfdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FBI-interview-of-Chris-Serino.pdf


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Luissa said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > So, are you guy that are trying desperately to convict GZ trying equally as hard to convict the people in this story:
> ...



Black people killing black people in Chicago, no liberal in America gives a damn. A 17 year old black kid gets shot and killed in self defense by a "White-Hispanic" and they all go apeshit. Case in point.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



they probably dont need to 

omara did a good job without that one today 

in establishing the distance of the firearm 

in relation to the chest of martin 

and the angle of the shot 

and the body position of martin over zimmerman 

as for the testimony from the * Dr of the dead* 

(who likes to wash her feet in the autopsy sink)

elaborating about zimmermans injuries 

there has been  already  the actual medical professional 

that witnessed zimmermans injuries on the stand 

who said he had a lot of them 

and closed the dayfor the weekend  with this zinger 

omara:Medically speaking, would you say that whatever he did to stop the attack allowed him to survive it? 

folgate: It could have, yes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow...just saw this comment from Serino...its what ive been saying:

*Serino FBI Report:*
"The encounter between GEORGE ZIMMERMAN and TRAYVON MARTIN was ultimately avoidable by ZIMMERMAN, if ZIMMERMAN i had remained in his vehicle and awaited the arrival of law enforcement... 

...or conversely if he had identified himself to MARTIN as a concemed 
citizen and initiated dialog in an effort to dispel each party's concern


*Agree!*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the bernster has had a couple of blowouts 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Who needs the ME when you have ballistics/trajectory/position coming up


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> This might have something to do with Serinos demotion...see the yellow shaded area in the FBI interview:
> 
> http://lawofselfdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FBI-interview-of-Chris-Serino.pdf



maybe you are unaware of this 

but if you apply yourself correctly 

you will be waste deep in the internal affairs investigation 

concerning the whole police department 

testarosa have i said too much 

or not enough


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



im sure by tomorrow 

the state will have figured out to object 

to omaras informative line of questioning today 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 2, 2013)

Well they're warching HLN and NG tonight to catch up and get pointers.  What's not to know for tomorrow?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 2, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > This might have something to do with Serinos demotion...see the yellow shaded area in the FBI interview:
> ...



Yep...its a mess...I think this is just a trial to deflect pressure to the 6 women on the jury...poor ladies.

The good thing in my opinion, is that the prosecutions case is going so terrible, that I think it will lighten the racial intensity of any riots...I think they are doing that bad...not even the TM supporters thinks this has a chance at this point.

karma will come back to this prosecution team...they will be blamed for the ridiculous case they put up and the jurors will be seen as doing the only thing they could based on a terrible presentation by the prosecution...their ultimate plan of passing the buck is not going to work.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Wow...just saw this comment from Serino...its what ive been saying:
> 
> *Serino FBI Report:*
> "The encounter between GEORGE ZIMMERMAN and TRAYVON MARTIN was ultimately avoidable by ZIMMERMAN, if ZIMMERMAN i had remained in his vehicle and awaited the arrival of law enforcement...
> ...



And as Paul Harvey would say "and now for the rest of the story"...

* He is considered a key witness in the neighborhood watch volunteer's murder trial as he was the person who initially said Trayvon's death was 'avoidable' and suggested manslaughter charges for Zimmerman.

He later claimed he was pressured by other officers to say this.

*

Lead detective in Trayvon Martin shooting tells court Zimmerman's story remained consistent in days that followed | Mail Online


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like "truth"seeker has abandoned the thread now that the jig is up.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 2, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...just saw this comment from Serino...its what ive been saying:
> ...



 @tinydancer

Dammit girl,  you are on the ball !  

My rep reservoir is bone dry,  but I'll remember to get you later.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Except it has been shown there were no "bushes" close to where GZ said he was attacked!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yeah, it's all so crazy.  Republican/conservatives hate Hispanics and Democrats, but when a black kid gets murdered by a Democrat Hispanic, they all take the Hispanic/Democrat's side?  Hmmmm, makes you wonder.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Uh yeah, there were. Right side of the 'T' to the left of where Zimmerman passed as he was heading back to his vehicle. Remember now, it was dark, so it was easy to hide behind a bush. If you were watching the re-enactment video, you would have seen it. It was as clear as day.

Pause this video at 5:40, 5:44 and 5:49. You will see a bush directly ahead of them next to the condominium furthest from them on the right, and then two other bushes on the front of that same unit in 5:49, to the right of Zimmerman's head. The kid had multiple hiding places. Please learn to be more observant.


Next fallacy please?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I would like to know exactly what TM was doing that made him look suspicious.  Was he looking in windows?  Was he checking for unlocked doors? Was he looking for signs of pets, most likely dogs?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 2, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I think I would like to know exactly what TM was doing that made him look suspicious.  Was he looking in windows?  Was he checking for unlocked doors? Was he looking for signs of pets, most likely dogs?



Does it matter? Did it become illegal to walk up to someone to ask a question??? I've had black men ask what I was doing walking around late at night.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 2, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Well they're warching HLN and NG tonight to catch up and get pointers.  What's not to know for tomorrow?





KissMy said:


> OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.



i have been putting the pieces together to what went so wrong 

in martins life that led to this encounter 

it started back in 2010 

tragic really


----------



## Jackson (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would like to know exactly what TM was doing that made him look suspicious.  Was he looking in windows?  Was he checking for unlocked doors? Was he looking for signs of pets, most likely dogs?
> ...



The entire scenario wouldn't have started if Z hadn't decided TM looked suspicious.  The guy was walking eating skittles drinking tea.  Just how suspicious could that be?  And 20 minutes later he's dead.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Replaying those sordid liberal talking points again??


----------



## Noomi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > He would be stupid if he does. However, I would love to hear what he has to say and HOW he says it.
> ...



Why not? They should get up there and defend themselves, and explain to the jury why they believed they had to shoot and kill someone.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.



It's something else ain't it...

I think there was a motion on this...they can't be admitted as evidence...

And surely the prosecution isn't going to make any mistake that will allow them to be admitted as rebuttal.

But if they did...it'd be devastating.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Well they're warching HLN and NG tonight to catch up and get pointers.  What's not to know for tomorrow?
> ...



What happened Brother Jon?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Apparently American's first half white/liberal president only cares about his adopted son and not about the kids in these other cities. I've not heard a public comment about each one of these victims.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Hoho, so now Zimmerman is a Hispanic now? I remember a year ago you guys saying he was *white*, and a racist to boot. I like how you keep using the word "murdered," that little bit of misinformation was disproven by several witnesses. Why wasn't he a Democrat or a Hispanic when you found out he killed a black kid? Funny how your mind works.

Sounds like now you are backtracking. Next!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know why the jury that is JUDGING someone, can't know all that everyone else knows. How can justice be served if things are hidden from them and they don't know until AFTER it is all over?

Seems a bit warped to me.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Who knows how the altercation went down.  We know Z's attitude about TM  (The "asshole" and "Fucking punk")...He didn't sound like the Welcome Wagon.  I'm not taking Rachael's word on anything.

And I wish people would stop with the liberal - conservative aspect of this.  I am as conservative as you can get when it comes to politics, but when it comes to fairness to people and justice, I'm right down the middle.  I just call it as I see it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, Jon...what did you discover?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.



His mother is the one i feel sorry for...I think she knows whats going on and the attorney who represents her...Daryl Parks, I think is actually a standup guy...discouraged race as an issue from the beginning.

The dad?  Im not sure what to think about him...I think the $$ signs are popping and hes gonna take advantage.... has changed his mind it seems under some scheme with crump who is looking to capitalize big.  He knows his son was trouble and moving further into it by the day....and now hes dead...it was probably predicted by him and the mother if he didnt start changing his ways.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.
> ...



yes it would be 

the state will try and be careful not to open the door 

could happen when mom  is on the stand 

or maybe on recall of deedee


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



We all know how the altercation "went down". The injuries to the back  of Zimmerman's head prove that when he was knocked to the ground, his head landed on the concrete. He was sucker punched. Then as Zimmerman lie there helpless to blows, he has his nose broken. Next, he has his head repeatedly driven into the dog-walk, which results in the two lacerations you see. At some point during the fight Zimmerman tries to slide out from under Martin, but in doing so reveals his holster with the weapon inside. Martin reaches for (doesn't touch) Zimmerman's firearm, and utters the words "you're going to die tonight motherfucker!" at that point after hearing such a threat, Zimmerman acted in genuine fear for his life, pulled the gun out and fatally wounds the teenager.

It can't be any more precise than that (to this point).


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



2010 is when he lost his only support 

that was the beginning of the end


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
      

What a FANTASTIC story!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Here's the one fingered victory salute!


Stfu you degenerate.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]:

"Zimmerman is a racist who stalked Martin and murdered him."

Cool story bro.

Not.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't know why the jury that is JUDGING someone, can't know all that everyone else knows. How can justice be served if things are hidden from them and they don't know until AFTER it is all over?
> 
> Seems a bit warped to me.



it is the rules of the court 

if zimmerman had known the bad things burglary stuff

the street fighting 

the druggie lifestyle 

it could be used 

since he didnt it cant be used 

doesnt seem right 

but it is what it is 


on the other hand 

it can be used as rebuttal 

at the appropriate times 

if the state opens the door


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



OK you didn't have the balls to repeat or link to your "Smoking gun", so I went looking.

This is laughable. Prosecution get 0 points if they bring this up and with their skill set, they likely would lose a point or 2.

I mean it this is all you got, no wonder you tried to keep it hidden from me.

Just wait boy. Wait until you see the defense's smoking gun.

You're a whiny, pathetic little brat with an ego just like Fake Smarmy. All hat, no horse.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

You can feel GZ is not credible, but at the end of the day evidence from a less than credible source is better than no evidence to the contrary. 

Can any witness give testimony that TM didn't say you're going to die tonight mother fucker? Remember that this is the burden of the state to prove.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION]: And what about Martin calling Zimmerman a "creepy ass cracker" should we not portend any racism from that comment? Which is racist? 

"Punk" or "Cracker"?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2013)

The racist left can spin, spin, spin all they want but can't change what really happened and what is being revealed by the prosecution's own witnesses, and that is that Martin attacked Zimmerman and Zimmerman killed his ass in self defense.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Yes, Jon...what did you discover?



a sad story of instability for Trayvon after his dad dumped Alicia Stanley 

when he was 15


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.
> ...



i feel bad for his step mom  Alicia Stanley


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> You can feel GZ is not credible, but at the end of the day evidence from a less than credible source is better than no evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Can any witness give testimony that TM didn't say you're going to die tonight mother fucker? Remember that this is the burden of the state to prove.



How is GZ not credible? Didn't the majority of the evidence corroborate his account?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Except there were no bushes.  His story kept changing.  Facts are facts.

[Posted at 7:50 a.m. ET] In an initial interview with police following the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, George Zimmerman described a life-and-death struggle that began when the youth *"jumped out from the bushes."*
George Zimmerman: Trayvon Martin attacked me ? This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

Also of interest is the fact that this description directly contradicts Zimmermans prior claims that [Trayvon] jumped out from the bushes. *There are no bushes Trayvon could have come out from, and Zimmerman never mentions the bushes again.* But there is a bigger inconsistency with Zimmermans statement: as seen in the walkthrough video, Zimmermans claim that he fell backwards after Trayvon sucker punched him cannot be true.
The Defense?s Opening Statement Fails to Address George Zimmerman?s Contradicting Claims of How the Altercation with Trayvon Martin Started | The View From LL2


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Trayvon WAS a minor.  He was just days past his *17th* birthday.  He was barely 17.
> 
> But that section still has no applicability to the Zimmerman prosecution.



Was there any sort of actual judicial ruling to that end or is this you stomping your foot and saying, 'cos I said so!'


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Thanks for presenting yet another reminder of how much of a buffoon Bush II was.

Very Presidential.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Can't deny what's in front of your eyes, Mert! THE JURY SAW THAT EXACT TAPE! 

His testimony can change either which way, but it won't change what they saw. Please, you're actually making this easier for me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



At least you aren't having crippling orgasms over Trayvon Martin now. Oh I know! Bush did it!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > You can feel GZ is not credible, but at the end of the day evidence from a less than credible source is better than no evidence to the contrary.
> ...


Yes, the evidence and testimony confirms it was self defense.  The racists who want his head on a stick for killing a punk just can't come to terms with that.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > You can feel GZ is not credible, but at the end of the day evidence from a less than credible source is better than no evidence to the contrary.
> ...



Just pointing out that resistance is useless. If the state can't disprove self-defense, case closed not guilty. Everything else at that point is meaningless. Nobody can prove beyond a reasonable doubt who threw the first punch, except GZ. Nobody can disprove beyond a reasonable doubt that TM didn't say "you're going to die tonight, mother fucker!", except GZ. At this point you have GZ's account along with physical evidence to back it, against no contradicting evidence at the main points.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

*Alicia Stanley*

she knew the pre thug Trayvon

she included the affair time with tracy 

and the couple of years that tracy was out the home


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So we give GZ the benefit of the doubt here?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



How did you feel about Jenteal's testimony?  Bet you're not going to take it to the bank, are you?  Just as I am not going to take Z's to the bank either.  Both are self serving, and Jenteal's has more problems in hers that just that.

But, GZ is telling what he remembers, and what he couldn't remember, he filled in with what he thought probably happened.  I will go with additional expert testimony and witness testimony.

Then decide what most likely happened.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The Constitution gives him the benefit of the doubt. He is innocent, and doesn't have to prove it, until the state proves him guilty.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2013)

If the prosecution can do no better than what they have so far, he would be a fool to take the stand.  The prosecutions case was weak from the beginning and they have done an exceptionally poor job of presenting what they had.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Now you just moved the goalpoasts. You can't talk to me straight. GZ is telling them what he remembers, and a crapload of testimony and evidence corroborates his claim. Jeanteal was a belligerent girl, she was hostile towards both attorneys, and she absolutely made the prosecution look like idiots on national television. You are asserting that GZ has an ulterior motive, say race for example, by calling him "self-serving." Prove to me he was any of those things. No, "fucking punks" doesn't count.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...








Because we have a LEGAL system....not a justice system.  If you're winning your case never, ever, risk the win.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


There are no bushes!



> His testimony can change either which way, but it won't change what they saw. Please, you're actually making this easier for me.


It's only easier for you because you have your mind locked in, can't accept the facts, GZ's  re-enactment tape doesn't match his previous interviews.  Maybe you need to pay attention.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



beyond a reasonable doubt 

unlike what the state has presented


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



LMAO! You never watched the video! Omg mert!!! There were multiple times the bushes came into view in that video! Holy sweet Moses you are denser than a black hole!

His inconsistent testimony vs. Multiple witnesses called by the state that had some if not more major inconsistencies in their testimonies than Zimmerman. Take your pick hotshot. Be reminded you can't make a case on perceived inconsistencies. You can build one on the ones you see before your very eyes.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > You can feel GZ is not credible, but at the end of the day evidence from a less than credible source is better than no evidence to the contrary.
> ...



One piece of evidence is all that is needed to prove Z is not credible, I guess.  He said, after he shot TM, He got on top of his back and spread out his arms and held them until someone came.  When the police came TM's arms were beneath him.  How did they get beneath him if he was dead?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2013)

A medical examiner has testified that Zimmerman's wounds were "insignificant" and not "life threatening."  That they were consistent with being punched in the face once and hitting his head on the pavement once.  Probable scenerio, imo, he reached for either his gun or cell phone, Tryvon thought he was reaching for a gun and knocked him down. Trayvon was defending himself.  Which he had every right to do.  All along, Zimmerman did not say who he was or why he was there; Trayvon had every right to be in fear and to defend himself.  In any case, the law that Zimmerman is using for self defense says deadly force is only allowed if your life is in imminent danger or if you are in imminent danger of great bodily harm: neither of which was the case.  His  injuries were INSIGNIFICANT.



> (SANFORD, Fla.) -- A medical examiner who reviewed video and photographs of George Zimmerman's injuries suffered during his fatal confrontation with Trayvon Martin called the neighborhood watch captain's wounds "insignificant" and "non-life threatening."
> 
> Dr. Valerie Rao testified that Zimmerman was struck as few as three times by Martin during the fight that night. She also asserted his head may have only been slammed on the concrete a single time. Zimmerman, who faces second-degree murder charges for the death of the unarmed teenager, said Martin repeatedly slammed his head on the concrete.
> 
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



When the defense actually starts their case (they haven't yet, these are all state witnesses) they will call a medical doctor that says that TM moved his hands before he died. He did not die as soon as he was shot. He actually died from collapsed lungs because they filled with 2 pints of blood. In order for someone of TM size to die from blood loss the norm would be 3 pints. Thus he didn't die immediately.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



legal insurrection has a good recap

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Is this testimony a backbreaker for the prosecution? (no pun intended)


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Again, all physical evidence supports GZs story. That along with no evidence to directly contradict that there must be a reasonable doubt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Again, all physical evidence supports GZs story. That along with no evidence to directly contradict that there must be a reasonable doubt.



How close is the state to resting? It's pretty close isn't it? They have Sabrina Martin left to call right?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



This evidence and testimony will be given by the county ME that performed the autopsy on TM (probably another state witness). It is in the ME report that has been published for awhile now. This person will also testify that the gun shot had to occur from the position of TM on top and GZ on the bottom.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



that would have to be a one heck of a piece of evidence 

you see how it works 

 guilty beyond a reasonable doubt 

not 

innocent beyond a reasonable doubt


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Again, all physical evidence supports GZs story. That along with no evidence to directly contradict that there must be a reasonable doubt.
> ...



By the end of the week the state will more than likely rest.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Works for me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> A medical examiner has testified that Zimmerman's wounds were "insignificant" and not "life threatening."



Insignificant is a subjective word. That right there tells you her opinion is slanted. 



Esmeralda said:


> Probable scenerio, imo, he reached for either his gun or cell phone, Tryvon thought he was reaching for a gun and knocked him down.



So, you want to speculate your way to a murder conviction? You really think that's how the law works?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



15 or 20??? You lying prick. Prove it! You start telling tales here pal, you really should be able to back it up.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> A medical examiner has testified that Zimmerman's wounds were "insignificant" and not "life threatening."  That they were consistent with being punched in the face once and hitting his head on the pavement once.  Probable scenerio, imo, he reached for either his gun or cell phone, Tryvon thought he was reaching for a gun and knocked him down. Trayvon was defending himself.  Which he had every right to do.  All along, Zimmerman did not say who he was or why he was there; Trayvon had every right to be in fear and to defend himself.  In any case, the law that Zimmerman is using for self defense says deadly force is only allowed if your life is in imminent danger or if you are in imminent danger of great bodily harm: neither of which was the case.  His  injuries were INSIGNIFICANT.
> 
> 
> 
> > Serious dingbat, but we already knew this. Christ, get a life and a brain woman!


----------



## Meathead (Jul 3, 2013)

This guy could only be convicted if the jury has the collective IQ of a houseplant or the star witness.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 3, 2013)

I expect a "manslaughter" verdict.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I expect a "manslaughter" verdict.


That's funny but a bit pathetic.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

He will get something, that is for sure. Folks are afraid of a race war. Sad that we fear from one particular race of people where justice is served due to that fear....innocent or guilty. Appease the masses, so to speak.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Yeah....................sure...................because according to Zimmerman, Trayvon jumped out at him from behind some bushes.

Only trouble is..........................there are no bushes anywhere around where the altercation happened.

Try again Rabid Lie.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You are obsessed with me...seek help...so you beg for it...then you go looking...then you think you find it because M says he hopes that isnt it...and then you insult it...now whos being the troll and the arrogant ass?  Again, you start I respond.  Youre a mess, dude.

Waaaa waaaa that 25 guy changed his avie to a bike picture...waaaaaa waaaaaa...whats he trying to prove?   waaaaaaaaa  waaaaaaa....hes copying me!....waaaaaa waaaaaa.  

LMAO...what are you?  mid 50s to 60?  working on what 3rd or 4th marriage?  and pissed about some stranger changing his avatar pic!...lmao...youre acting like your 5!

And keep looking for the SG...its your time....its your life...suit yourself.  You wont get it from me...I told you...you failed the test and have no ability to think objectively.

*Posting PMs is not allowed.*


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 3, 2013)

> She was a key witness in the George Zimmerman trial. So why cant anyone look past the tired stereotypes and hear what Rachel Jeantel actually had to say?
> 
> Rachel Jeantel is a name that will forever live in infamy in the minds of many Americansboth black and whiteafter her testimony as the prosecutions star witness in last weeks trial of George Zimmerman, the Florida man accused of murder for the death of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> ...



More: The Zimmerman Trial and 'Black Girl' Stereotypes - The Daily Beast - BY SOPHIA A. NELSON, ESQ.

Personally, I found Rachel Jeantel's testimony reasonably credible.  She stood her ground against defense attorney Don West.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 3, 2013)

Although the trial isn't over, I'm having some doubts about a 2nd degree murder conviction.  I expect a manslaughter conviction.  I don't expect an acquittal.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2013)

Did you know that she speaks 3 different languages, and English is NOT her primary language?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Do you REALLY believe that?? You poor thing!!! I'm guessing you still believe in Santa Claus, The Easter Bunny, and The Tooth Fairy!!!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Did you know that she speaks 3 different languages, and English is NOT her primary language?



No, I didn't know that.  What 3 languages does she speak?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > She was a key witness in the George Zimmerman trial. So why cant anyone look past the tired stereotypes and hear what Rachel Jeantel actually had to say?
> >
> > Rachel Jeantel is a name that will forever live in infamy in the minds of many Americansboth black and whiteafter her testimony as the prosecutions star witness in last weeks trial of George Zimmerman, the Florida man accused of murder for the death of Trayvon Martin.
> >
> ...



I agree completely and vehemently with your quoted excerpt and with your own opinion.  I found Rachel to be entirely credible. I think when she is accused of giving different answers, it is not a different answer at all, it is her way of trying to find the right word for something. She may have used a different word to describe something, but she meant the same thing; it's because her use of English vocabulary is weak.  I think any fixed opinions about her because of demeanor,  intelligence, appearance should be understood in the context of her background and education.  I am just hoping the jury is not biased regarding race.  The more I read about this case, the more I can put myself in Trayvon's place, though I am a white woman. Someone following you in a dark and empty place.  Considering T. had every right to be there, why would he assume anything except that Zimmerman had evil intentions?  And to be there, innocent and unarmed, just walking home from the  market, only to end up dead for no reason.  It's a situation that could happen to anyone if we say it is okay for people to behave the way Zimmerman did: profile someone, go after them, be armed, and create a situation where an innocent civilian just minding his/her own business ends up dead.  He deserves a lot of jail time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that she speaks 3 different languages, and English is NOT her primary language?
> ...



Creole, Spanish and English.

BTW..................ever try talking English with a genuine Creole from the swamps?  Even though you know they're speaking English, you have to listen very closely to what they say because of their pronunciation and accent.

But.........................if someone has learned English only well enough to get around, no matter what their first language is, you're still gonna have to listen closely because of their accent.

Learned that during my time in the Navy and from the 26 different countries I visited.  Lots of times, people overseas were eager to practice their English with me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

To Rinata:

6th neg tonight to the 6th different poster. I'm slapping you trolls all over the place. Please do not troll. I hate trolls. I'm all ears if you have something intelligent to say.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Great post!  Thank you.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Wash it any way you want.....it is still against the rules. Reported again.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yeah...lol...so let me get this straight, rabbi...Mr Z follows him through the complex, eventually the kid runs away in a direction that he cant be followed in a truck...GZ exits his vehicle and begins chasing...hes told to stop and proceeds up the same path...and its trayvon thats the aggressor because he asks the creepy follower what the problem is?  

Thats hilarious...clearly Trayvon was trying to get away from this follower...but GZ continued to follow in the dark and rain...eventually Trayvon dealt with it.  Oh im sorry, GZ is allowed to just keep following him whenever and wherever and trayvons only means for defense is to just keep sprinting for home?  

What if he wants to walk to the store tomorrow?  Does GZ get to keep following him?  Why isnt Trayvon allowed to deal with some stranger stalking him in the dark and rain?  Thats okay with you in your neighborhood, rabbi?


----------



## Politico (Jul 3, 2013)

Somali? Snookie your just being an ass.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> > BTW, antagonizing and threatening with neg reps is also against the rules...think about it. Because you just love playing that card, dont ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are being dishonest...you did it more than once...you lied and you know it.  You broke the forum rules.  And you tell me to "live and learn"?

And I have also pos repped you many times...and I have never neg repped ANYONE!  That includes you.  I most certainly dont antagonize with them as you have.  I left you alone and you talked when I wasnt here and continued on me when i posted and then the negs and pms came coming in.  Dont lie, gracie.  Now you are threatening with more?  Knock yourself out.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't lie. I neg'd you once. I just neg'd you again a few minutes ago. That makes twice. How many pos reps did I give you? More than the 2 negs. I did not break forum rules. But go ahead and report me if you think I did. I'm willing to take my punishment without crying about it. Are you, when you get finger waggled for posting private convos? Time will tell.

Now..again...fuck off. You can't pm me any more. Whatcha gonna do? Follow me around and pick fights with me in threads in between you being an ass to others who also THOUGHT you were a great new addition here?

Grow up.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Reported again.
> 
> I don't know what the fuck happened to you, but you aren't the same guy that joined awhile back. Now you are jumping on just about everyone and wondering why you are getting the responses you are getting. Whatever the case many be..glad to know it now instead of later.



That tends to happen when for a solid week I was trolled, called a racist, called a faggot, lied about, negged, nasty PMs by sunshine...why?  because i had the nerve to give the perspective from the Martin side...boo hoo...its what I do...I gave the Zimmerman side for 3 weeks...it was Martins turn...excuse the hell out of me!  I responded to her and proved her lie.

I probably took the frustration of seeing all of that out on the debate between you and M and I.  But again, you werent seeing what I was seeing from sunshine.  You probably got the brunt when I was tired of it.  I ignored her and it didnt work.  So i responded.

But do you say anything to her?  Nope...it was right there for you to see...nope you came it at me, lol.  I didnt call her a bigot and I proved it...she did call me the faggot, which was actually lite compared to the other stuff she pulled...and i proved that.  What did you do?  You laughed and piled on.  So spare me your holier than thou crap...you showed to be the weakest of the weak.  And you continue to.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't lie. I neg'd you once. I just neg'd you again a few minutes ago. That makes twice. How many pos reps did I give you? More than the 2 negs. I did not break forum rules. But go ahead and report me if you think I did. I'm willing to take my punishment without crying about it. Are you, when you get finger waggled for posting private convos? Time will tell.
> 
> Now..again...fuck off. You can't pm me any more. Whatcha gonna do? Follow me around and pick fights with me in threads in between you being an ass to others who also THOUGHT you were a great new addition here?
> 
> Grow up.



Nope you negged me the second time more than a few minutes ago...and it broke the rules.  I wont be bullied by neg rep threats and nasty Pms from you or anyone else.  Although, I will let it go for a while, eventually I will respond if it keeps up...as you are finding out.  You dont like it...stop doing what youre doing.

And i cant PM you anymore? lmao...good...I have been begging you to stop...I have initiated NOT ONE PM to you...only responses to your nastiness.  Not one!  So dont tell me I cant do what I wasnt doing in the first place, you freak!  What part of leave me alone dont you understand?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

So that is your bitch? That I didn't say anything to Sunshine? Are you looking for a mama to fight your battles for you? I backed up missiouian because you attacked him for no reason. YOU started with the name calling. Then you did the same to Ernie. All of us told you to chill out. You took it personal and was still angry about Sunshine?

I guess you will never grow up. And stop lying. I neg'd you. You responded. I responded then said to cease pming me. You continued. I neg'd you again. You responded to it. I responded to it. Then it was totem pms one after another. I asked again that you cease. You refused. My only option was to block ALL from pming me unless they are on my friends list..which you are no longer.

Do carry on though. Could be entertainment for others to see your childish behavior.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> So that is your bitch? That I didn't say anything to Sunshine? Are you looking for a mama to fight your battles for you? I backed up missiouian because you attacked him for no reason. YOU started with the name calling. Then you did the same to Ernie. All of us told you to chill out. You took it personal and was still angry about Sunshine?
> 
> I guess you will never grow up. And stop lying. I neg'd you. You responded. I responded then said to cease pming me. You continued. I neg'd you again. You responded to it. I responded to it. Then it was totem pms one after another. I asked again that you cease. You refused. My only option was to block ALL from pming me unless they are on my friends list..which you are no longer.
> 
> Do carry on though. Could be entertainment for others to see your childish behavior.



You have your facts wrong...really wrong...you need to go back and read...you are wasting my time.  I dont give a crap who you back, but dont come at me for proving someones lying and trolling...do you get that?

Oh pullease...so you were sending me PMs none of which I initiated to tell me to stop sending you PMs that you were sending?  LMAO.  You are lying to save face.  You broke the rules because you are obsessed.  You have been here longer to know better.  Your threats dont scare me.  Nor does your mindless support of trollers and liars.  Hell I see that the birds of a feather flock together...liars.  I dont like liars.

So I get it...your trick is to report those posting PMs (of course the person personally requested it...so good luck), then you come on lying about yours, because you will report that person if he proves by posting your lie that he posted PMs...im starting to catch on.  Are you that bored!?

But Ill play your game for the audience.  Lets see who is lying about PMs.  Heres a smoking gun for ya, ernie.

Hey Gracie:  have I ever sent you a neg rep? ever?

Hey Ernie:  Have I ever sent you a neg rep?  ever?

(Not even in response to your neg reps?  So no initiation of PMs here, right?)

To both of you:  Over the last 24-48 hours have I initiated ANY PMs to either of you...in other words a PM that was not in direct response to your initiated PM to me? Any?

To both of you:  I left and ignored for several hours yesterday...let things cool down...who was talking about who with each other on this forum while I wasnt here?

To both of you:  In this forum today...when I returned from the cool down...who initiated what posts to who? Ernie had multiple posts antagonizing a response.   Did I come after you?  Or were you calling me out and got a response?

These should be fairly easy to answer for both of you.  So dont give me this crap about Pms and trolling and all that BS, gracie...its right there for the forum to see...not that they care.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 3, 2013)

If Zimmerman takes the stand, he would increase risk of a 2nd degree murder conviction.

I expect a manslaughter conviction.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't sweat it. The mods and admins can see who did what, why, where, how. LIke I said..I don't lie, I spoke truth about YOUR behavior, and I neg'd you for it.
Tell ya what...next one coming your way will not have a comment in it. That way I am not pming you. And you can't respond to it because you are blocked. Problem solved.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Night folks. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Don't sweat it. The mods and admins can see who did what, why, where, how. LIke I said..I don't lie, I spoke truth about YOUR behavior, and I neg'd you for it.
> Tell ya what...next one coming your way will not have a comment in it. That way I am not pming you. And you can't respond to it because you are blocked. Problem solved.


 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
Members may NOT negatively impact the reputation of the same person more that 1 time in a 48 hour period. If a member negatively impacts another person's reputation more than 1 time in a 48 hour period (2/48 Violation) the following will happen:

All accumulated reputation will be zero'd out
Loss of all ability to give reputation (negative/positive)
Loss of all ability to receive reputation (negative/positive)


Gracie, you broke the rules...2 negs well within that 48 hour period...actually well within a 12 hour period.  You were just explaining PM rules to me, so you knew better.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Will he?
> 
> Why? Why not?



He should do what his lawyer(s) tell him to do, exactly as they tell him to do it.

why?

That's how lawyers win cases.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

rdean said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Will he?
> ...



What lies?

Keep in mind, liberal opinion is not catching someone in a lie.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



In the land of the free, you are innocent until proven guilty.

It's on the court to prove guilt, not on the citizen to prove innocence.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 3, 2013)

My popcorn is getting cold waiting on the show.

 Will Obummer pull a LA Mayor Bradley moment on us? If he comes on TV and calls the acquittal of GZ an injustice- It's on. Hell, it's probably on anyway since.... well.. never mind..

LA Riots will look like  a Sunday cook-out

-Geaux


----------



## idb (Jul 3, 2013)

What's the latest on George?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> My popcorn is getting cold waiting on the show.
> 
> Will Obummer pull a LA Mayor Bradley moment on us? If he comes on TV and calls the acquittal of GZ an injustice- It's on. Hell, it's probably on anyway since.... well.. never mind..
> 
> ...


They'll most likely riot either way.  If he's found not guilty, they'll riot because they're pissed off and encouraged by the media and self-appointed civil rights leaders (including our president).  If he's found guilty, they'll riot because they're happy and think whitey is fair game now.  It's just what they do.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 3, 2013)

Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative

Thugs- I'm ready, are you?

-Geaux


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Trayvon, when he punched Zimmerman.
ANy other questions?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Rinata said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Do you have evidence that is not what happened?  If so, present it. Because the prosecution hasn't managed to present any.
The libs just stick their fingers in their ears and go LaLa I cant hear you. THe facts are pretty plain here. The law is plain.  That is why police released Zimmerman that very night and only charged him when political pressure came down.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> A medical examiner has testified that Zimmerman's wounds were "insignificant" and not "life threatening."  That they were consistent with being punched in the face once and hitting his head on the pavement once.  Probable scenerio, imo, he reached for either his gun or cell phone, Tryvon thought he was reaching for a gun and knocked him down. Trayvon was defending himself.  Which he had every right to do.  All along, Zimmerman did not say who he was or why he was there; Trayvon had every right to be in fear and to defend himself.  In any case, the law that Zimmerman is using for self defense says deadly force is only allowed if your life is in imminent danger or if you are in imminent danger of great bodily harm: neither of which was the case.  His  injuries were INSIGNIFICANT.
> 
> ]



That's the most idiotic speculation I've seen.  ANd there have been a bunch.

No one says that is what happened.  If Trayvon had seen a gun and knocked Zimmerman down he would have either run away or gone for the gun immediately.  Neither of those happened.

There is nothing to refute Zimmerman's statements in the matter.  All the evidence supports his version.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon WAS a minor.  He was just days past his *17th* birthday.  He was barely 17.
> ...



WHat does a "judicial ruling" have to do with anything?  If it were applicable then the court would be applying it.
Id say you can't be this dumb but you've proven you are.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Except that isn't what happened, nudnik.
Zimmerman followed him and lost him and was returning to his truck when Trayvon appeared "out of nowhere."  Trayvon punches him and it goes from there.
Do you have proof this is not what happened? Because in order for the state to win they have to cast doubt on Zimmerman's version of events.  They have utterly failed so far.  No one has any serious doubts on Zimmerman's version.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Where does he say "bushes"?
What difference does it make?

I never believed grease gun enemas affect mental performance.  Maybe you were stupid before being abused.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The law is what it is. Culpable negligence that leads to a minor's death is manslaughter. I'm asking him if that standard was somehow waived. And I don't give a fuck what you think or say about me at this point cos you're nothing but a peon anyhow.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You know......................if I was followed like Trayvon was, I'm pretty sure that I'd stop, turn around, and ask the idiot following me what their problem was.

It's happened before to me, and it's not fun to be followed.  And yeah..................there was a confrontation between them and myself, but fortunately, I won that round.

You can tell if someone is following you.

If Zimmerman was really just looking to keep a watch on the neighborhood, when Trayvon went up the sidewalk between the buildings, instead of jumping him, Zimmerman should have just watched and waited for the cops to show up and told them where he went.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You've proven yourself a dunce and a half, unable to read an understand simple concepts.  What does "culpable negligence" have to do with this case?  There was no negligence.  It was an intentional act.  That's why they cannot charge Zimmerman like that.  That's why self defense is not a defense here, because self defense is a deliberate act.
I realize that goes well beyond your capability to understand but whatever.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Unfortunately you're not the one on trial here.  And if you hadn't been dressed like a stripper those sailors never would have followed you.
As for this case, Martin ran away.  Which is normal behavior if you're being followed.  The problem was he came back to teach the creepy ass cracker a lesson. And got dead for it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Are you really that slow? I'm not arguing if there was or wasn't culpable negligence; nor have I been in post after post. I'm just telling you what the damn definition of manslaughter is. And in your zeal, you're pretending that I'm arguing against GZ.

Now let me go over it, one more fucking time. Self defense is the defense against murder. It is not also an outright defense against manslaughter according to the statute. If the prosecution can show that GZ exercized culpable negligence that *caused* Travis's death then it would be manslaughter. That's all I'm fucking saying; because that is what the fucking law is.

I don't know how many fucking times I can tell you that I'm not arguing that it is or isn't manslaughter. I'm just telling you the legal fucking parameter, dickweed.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 3, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Still, if I were on the jury, I would want to hear his side of the story. Otherwise I would think he had something to hide.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Wow, I should listen to the terrific legal mind that spun a right to open carry from a misreading of the 2A.  For the record you don't know jack shit about the law or any legal parameter.  You are an ignorant fucking twerp.

Oh yeah.  And in case you forgot this came up because you claimed the prosecution should have charged Zimmerman with manslaughter because...um...I dont recall why but I'm sure you had a terrific reason.  Maybe they'll hire you after you finish high school.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rinata said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Had GZ been black and TM a white, the libatards would be accusing TM of being a racist from birth, a juvenile delinquent, and a hateful thug attacking poor innocent Zimmerman!

Identity politics is the last form of racism left in this country that is given legal preference and protection.

It is time to end racism starting by bleaching all racial references from the legal code and bureaucratic regulations, and then kick all the race baiting thugs from office.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> Thugs- I'm ready, are you?
> 
> -Geaux



Why haven't any of these thugs been arrested for acts of terrorism? They busted some kid for uttering a threat about what he would do in a role playing online game, but give these retards a pass? Why?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rinata said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You are an  idiot.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Interestingly enough, if I'm being followed by some creep who I don't know, and am in a place where I've been before and have a right to be (like Trayvon did, because he was visiting a family member who lived there), yeah..................I'd try to get to a safe place (where my family is) as quickly as possible.

Trayvon had a right to be there.......................his father lived there.

And.......................if he DID come back to "teach that creepy ass cracker a lesson" like Zimmerman has said, where are the bushes that Trayvon supposedly leaped out from?

Got news for you.....................there were none in the area where the fight happened.

Zimmerman is a liar and should be taken down for it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually I dont think Zimmerman mentioned anything about bushes.  He just said that Trayvon appeared out of nowhere.  Perhaps he speculated about bushes.
But typical for you to fasten on to a minor detail and spin it to make the case you wanted anyway.  I think thats called confirmation bias.  In your case stupidity covers it pretty well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Actually I dont think Zimmerman mentioned anything about bushes.  He just said that Trayvon appeared out of nowhere.  Perhaps he speculated about bushes.
> But typical for you to fasten on to a minor detail and spin it to make the case you wanted anyway.  I think thats called confirmation bias.  In your case stupidity covers it pretty well.



It's really fun when I can prove you idiots wrong.......................



> Zimmerman, 28, is charged with second-degree murder in Martin's February 26 shooting death. Zimmerman has said he shot Martin in self-defense, but Martin's family and civil rights activists across the country said Zimmerman, who is white and Hispanic, racially profiled Martin and ignored a 911 dispatcher's advice not to follow him.
> 
> *In an interview just after the shooting, Zimmerman told police that the struggle began when Martin "jumped out from the bushes" and punched him in the face, knocking him down.*
> "I started screaming for help. I couldn't see. I couldn't breathe," he said.
> ...



George Zimmerman: Trayvon Martin threatened my life - CNN.com

Yanno Rabid Lie........................it's really fun to see when your stupidity makes you blind to the facts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yea, I'd spin away from your ignorant BS too. Now, that I told you I'm not even arguing for a manslaughter conviction, merely telling you the definition of manslaughter. I guess it finally sunk into your tiny bird brain.

I've never said that GZ should have been charged with manslaughter. I stated that if there was any charge, it should have been manslaughter at most. I've also stated that from the evidence I've seen that I don't believe manslaughter occurred. You're just getting your panties in a bunch b/c I correctly told you that self defense was not an absolute defense against manslaughter when it is a minor in the state of Florida.

And don't judge my lawyer skills; because unlike you I have at least taken law classes and unlike you I look at statutes properly instead of constantly crying out like a little whiny baby who's due for a nap. Yea, take that fuck off to the juice bank, bitch.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



No.

He's for the prosecution.  Ensconced in falsehoods is all they've got.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> it is the rules of the court
> 
> if zimmerman had known the bad things burglary stuff
> 
> ...



GZ knew he was dealing with a first class thug as soon as TM circled his car sticking his hand in his waste band staring at him saying things all to intimidate GZ because he was snitching on him. Then ran into a dark out of the way area.

TM lead GZ into a trap & jumped him. That is TM's standard MO to get "da nigga snitch" GZ into "a duckd off spot" & jump the cracker.

These TM records are vital evidence.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 3, 2013)

Wait, one caveat - Can he do a convincing cry-session?  I'm talking shrill, streamy, steamy eyes, snotty nose, babbling incoherent... You know, like real remorseful?  Can he convince a jury that he's actually sad that he shot someone... Not just scared of being Bubba's bitch?

Polar opposite of his police interview I guess is what I'm asking.  Can he do that?

If so, maybe it'd get him some pull in an all female jury.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Damn!  Y'all went bike, I wanted to lose the duck (apparently ducks are ineffective), so I went Chevelle.
> I need to go back bike so we all match.


Poultry rules


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

asterism said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 It's a stereotype for pro filers, especially when worn by young black kids. Gang bangers.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > it is the rules of the court
> ...


Too stupid to debate^


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > OMG - I just read the contents of TM's cell phone texts. He was a major thug. He was suspended for fighting many times. His Mom kicked him out. He deals drugs & guns. He said he was going to kill a couple of people. He fights anyone who he thinks is a snitch. That is his motive for attacking GZ. If the defense ever gets this into the trial, it is all over for the prosecution.
> ...


There was an argument yesterday where the defense is trying not to get GZ school history in.  If they loose does that open the door to TM school records?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Yes and the judge hinted yesterday that she would let it in.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

idb said:


> What's the latest on George?



To the horror and dismay of assholes like Snoopie and Zona, he REMAINS innocent in the eyes of the law.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > What's the latest on George?
> ...



So does casey anthony and oj simpson.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't you people ever sleep?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Many of Tm friends text him with lots of messages like "you need to stop fighting forreal".

This was Trayvon's life. He watched fight movies, hosted real fights & fought on a regular basis. His friends kept warning him to stop but TM had a uncontrollable instinct to "thump a nigga snitch". Then TM would get into trouble & his friends text him to stop again, but TM replies "dat nigga snitched on me... naw im not done wit fool... he gona have 2 see me again... he aint bleed nuff 4 me, only his nose".


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't sweat it. The mods and admins can see who did what, why, where, how. LIke I said..I don't lie, I spoke truth about YOUR behavior, and I neg'd you for it.
> ...



Don't post it here, send the two neg pms to the mods.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Don't you people ever sleep?



All the time with plenty of naps.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Connery said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you.  Why did Zimmerman think Martin was "suspicious" in the first place?  Now, be honest.
> ...




 [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]

I wish I knew why the 'wannabe cop' thing is such an issue.  As stated earlier I had several nursing students who just couldn't cut it in school.  They were 'wannabes'.'  Does that mean they can't give their own children a spoon of cough syrup?  Does wanting to be a cop and not being hired negate your right to defend your own life?  I really don't see why that is constantly used to denigrate Zimmerman.  This is America.  One of our rights here is the right to fail.  But failing at a job interview or failing a class does not invalidate your own right to defend your life.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




^ STILL unable to grasp the meaning of the words he quotes.  It claims that "I correctly told you that self defense was not an absolute defense against manslaughter when it is a minor in the state of Florida."  But it is wrong.

Justification is an absolute defense in this case inasmuch as the provision cited by the ignorant Gatsby simply has NO applicability to the Zimmerman case.

Under the proper circumstances, he has the beginnings of a point.  In the proper case, under the proper circumstances, where  the relevant crime is charged, if the justification defense is raised as against the injury to (or death of) a minor, then justification would NOT be a valid defense.

But those are not the circumstances in the Zimmerman trial.

In Zimmerman's case, "justification" is a fully proper defense; and would indeed serve as an absolute defense in the Zimmerman case.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> ...



Yer kidding......  Right??


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you people ever sleep?
> ...



Snoopie remains in a coma, in fact.


----------



## Connery (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




No, but, this person's ability to do what a qualified and trained police officer can do in this situation. He simply does not have the requisite skills necessary to make an assessment which, in this situation, cost someone his life. Zimmerman is a total loser for acting in any manner other than making a call to the police and letting them handle it.

Moreover, I would not trust this fool to give anyone a spoonful of cough syrup.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 3, 2013)

Well let the riot threats and the kill Zimmerman bullshit begin. 

Sanford Police Chief is worried about it. A "let's riot for Trayvon" facebook page is up. 

https://www.facebook.com/RiotForTrayvon

Sheesh.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 3, 2013)

Well let the riot threats and the kill Zimmerman bullshit begin. 

Sanford Police Chief is worried about it. A "let's riot for Trayvon" facebook page is up. 

https://www.facebook.com/RiotForTrayvon

Sheesh.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The only "law classes" you've ever taken have been watching Judge Judy.  You dont have the slightest fucking idea what you're babbling about.  Your reading of the statute is a pitiful exercise in stupidity and your continued ignorance is losing its freak show appeal.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning, everyone.

Last night, my much better half and I were watching the Nancy Grapes scream-a-thon after we came home from her birthday dinner. We ended up having a question we couldn't answer, so I thought I would throw it out to the group and see what you thought.

When George gets acquitted, and walks out of court a free man, will the screeching Howler Monkey...

A) Take an extended vacation until another trial come along that she can work her idiot lawyer friends into a frenzy over?

B) Quit her job in disgust that CNN couldn't manufacture enough evidence to get George executed live on national TV?

C) Perform a very short act of oral sex with a Kel-Tec PF-9 pistol?


TIA for your thoughts.



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin ignore the morons 2


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



It will show that he was pissed off and frustrated over being rejected as a cop.  Hell they even refused to allow him on a police car ride along.

Even Si from "Duck Dynasty" went on a police ride along.

He was nearly convicted of a felony for assaulting a police officer.  His family's "constable connection" saved him then.

He took his frustrations out on TM.

"That punk" did not get away like all the others.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Jon...what did you discover?
> ...



And that begins another thread.   Self centered parents not providing stability to raise their kods and the impact on our youth.

Or something like that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bl k male. I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me. You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> ...



When I was a freshman in high school, one of my friends had a brother who played ball. His older sister always invited me to go to the games with her family.  The ballpark was in a not so nice neighborhood, but back then those neighborhoods aren't what they are today.  We got permission to walk a few blocks to Walgreens where they had a soda fountain.  On the way a gang of boys got after us.  At first we didn't realize what was happening, but they started closing in.  When we got to Walgreens we looked back and they had gone into an alley.  We really thought that when we came out they would be waiting for us.  It was a small town, so we just cooled our heels in Walgreens and waited for an adult we knew to come in.  We asked her if she would drive us back to the ballpark.  No cell phones in that day, so that was about the only option two scared teenage girls could come up with other that stupidly walking back and getting waylaid by a gang of boys. 

There are options when creepy people get after you.  You are not required to assault them.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Cork it, puck face.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> good morning, everyone.
> 
> Last night, my much better half and i were watching the nancy grapes scream-a-thon after we came home from her birthday dinner. We ended up having a question we couldn't answer, so i thought i would throw it out to the group and see what you thought.
> 
> ...



a


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



And I have said they crapped out on him just when he needed them the most.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



If the Prosecutors get GZ's school records they risk the Defense getting TM's school records in. 

That will open up one hell of a large can of whoop ass on the Prosecution. 

O'Mara reminds of a cat purring away;just waiting for the mouse to come out and run across the kitchen floor. 

* O'Mara told CNN on Tuesday night that if prosecutors start bringing up Zimmerman's past, "then it really brings in what Trayvon Martin brings to the table, all of his violent acts that we know about and some of the fighting that he was involved in."*

News from The Associated Press


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Wildman (Jul 3, 2013)

it seems everyone knows what will happen when the verdict comes in favor of Zimmerman, so let's just get it on now, start the burning shooting, slashing, stabbing and all other acts of barbarism, just keep it far from my neighborhood, because we are a law abiding community and will *NOT* tolerate nigga atrocities, we will initiate lead pill injections.  

before anyone gets their diaper wadded up we are a very diverse "hood"


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

I have wondered if maybe he tried to get in at the home of his father's fiancée and couldn't because the father was otherwise occupied and he couldn't get in at that red hot minute.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Defense talking too much again and getting everybody's nerves.  Hope she slaps him down on his objections to Zimmerman's Criminal Justice education.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


This advice could apply to Zimmerman as well.  BTW, you should have called the police.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

in other words just now

the state admits it cased is the 

*throw as much shit on the wall and hope some sticks * theory


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Well let the riot threats and the kill Zimmerman bullshit begin.
> 
> Sanford Police Chief is worried about it. A "let's riot for Trayvon" facebook page is up.
> 
> ...



One of our own here predicted blood in the streets.  I reported it to staff and got it removed.  That was a mistake.  I should have reported it to the authorities.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

It seems that West has been named the official water boy for the defense team.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> When I was a freshman in high school, one of my friends had a brother who played ball. His older sister always invited me to go to the games with her family.  The ballpark was in a not so nice neighborhood, but back then those neighborhoods aren't what they are today.  We got permission to walk a few blocks to Walgreens where they had a soda fountain.  On the way a gang of boys got after us.  At first we didn't realize what was happening, but they started closing in.  When we got to Walgreens we looked back and they had gone into an alley.  We really thought that when we came out they would be waiting for us.  It was a small town, so we just cooled our heels in Walgreens and waited for an adult we knew to come in.  We asked her if she would drive us back to the ballpark. * No cell phones in that day,* so that was about the only option two scared teenage girls could come up with other that stupidly walking back and getting waylaid by a gang of boys.
> 
> There are options when creepy people get after you.  You are not required to assault them.



Wow, no cell phones when you were in high school. I thought you said you were 29? Was that 29 & holding long time?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Actually I dont think Zimmerman mentioned anything about bushes.  He just said that Trayvon appeared out of nowhere.  Perhaps he speculated about bushes.
> But typical for you to fasten on to a minor detail and spin it to make the case you wanted anyway.  I think thats called confirmation bias.  In your case stupidity covers it pretty well.



Someone else found some things 'in the bushes' but I can't recall exactly what.   I am not all that clear on who the testimony came from because I was occupied doing other things in my house.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

He did papers on how to testify in court, how to handle cross examination, etc..  He did one on the 4th ammendment.

This guy is a vigilante.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Umm, the only violence known about him is a fight he was in. Few guys have never been in a fight. That doesn't depict a violent nature.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> in other words just now
> 
> the state admits it cased is the
> 
> *throw as much shit on the wall and hope some sticks * theory



who knew 

saying *i drew my firearm*

rather then *i pulled my gun*

is symptomatic for being a wanna be op 

the states case is toast


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He did papers on how to testify in court, how to handle cross examination, etc..  He did one on the 4th ammendment.
> 
> This guy is a vigilante.



Justice Kagan also wrote on those topics.  Is she also a vigilante?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a freshman in high school, one of my friends had a brother who played ball. His older sister always invited me to go to the games with her family.  The ballpark was in a not so nice neighborhood, but back then those neighborhoods aren't what they are today.  We got permission to walk a few blocks to Walgreens where they had a soda fountain.  On the way a gang of boys got after us.  At first we didn't realize what was happening, but they started closing in.  When we got to Walgreens we looked back and they had gone into an alley.  We really thought that when we came out they would be waiting for us.  It was a small town, so we just cooled our heels in Walgreens and waited for an adult we knew to come in.  We asked her if she would drive us back to the ballpark. * No cell phones in that day,* so that was about the only option two scared teenage girls could come up with other that stupidly walking back and getting waylaid by a gang of boys.
> ...



Post the link where I said that.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> Last night, my much better half and I were watching the Nancy Grapes scream-a-thon after we came home from her birthday dinner. We ended up having a question we couldn't answer, so I thought I would throw it out to the group and see what you thought.
> 
> ...



Great article at MEDIAite.

Headline sums it up nicely.

* 
As George Zimmerman Prosecution Implodes, A Media Invested In His Guilt Grows More Shrill*

I just loved this part... Jeantel was not discredited. She was speaking from her "cultural lens as a PHD."



*It was then that the media commentators invested in Zimmermans guilt went on the defense. MSNBC contributor Goldie Taylor  one of the first media commentators to don a hooded sweatshirt to protest Martins unnecessary murder  told MSNBC host Karen Finney on Tuesday of last week that Jeantel was not only not discredited, but she has as much credibility, speaking from her cultural lens, as a Ph. D. *

As George Zimmerman Prosecution Implodes, A Media Invested In His Guilt Grows More Shrill | Mediaite


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bl k male. I do not want an armed cop wanna be Zimmerman followi.g me. You see I would immediately be suspect in his mind even though all I am doing is coming home from the store.
> ...



Seems your message is blacks need to stay hidden indoors for their own safety.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Recheck Miami situation and events.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't wait until the prosecution puts TM's mom Sybrina Fulton on the stand to identify the screams.  She did not raise TM & barely knew him or what he sounded like.  This will be the awesomest backfire yet!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Oooooo.  They got a powerpoint.  Fancy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> I can't wait until the prosecution puts TM's mom Sybrina Fulton on the stand to identify the screams.  She did not raise TM & barely knew him or what he sounded like.  This will be the awesomest backfire yet!



The prosecution is a sinking ship.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> I can't wait until the prosecution puts TM's mom Sybrina Fulton on the stand to identify the screams.  She did not raise TM & barely knew him or what he sounded like.  This will be the awesomest backfire yet!



It will be interesting to see how the defense handles her in cross. If they lean too hard, they could turn the jury against them for "offending a grieving mother".




Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin ignore the morons 2


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> I can't wait until the prosecution puts TM's mom Sybrina Fulton on the stand to identify the screams.  She did not raise TM & barely knew him or what he sounded like.  This will be the awesomest backfire yet!



If they don't put her on and get her right back off the door will open.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Again, how come you folks DO NOT GIVE ANY CREDIBILITY to the eye witness Good?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oooooo.  They got a powerpoint.  Fancy.



exhibit 233 

44 receipts from dunkin donuts shows his 

wanna be cop mentality


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait until the prosecution puts TM's mom Sybrina Fulton on the stand to identify the screams.  She did not raise TM & barely knew him or what he sounded like.  This will be the awesomest backfire yet!
> ...



I'm sure Zimmerman's lawyers know that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> I can't wait until the prosecution puts TM's mom Sybrina Fulton on the stand to identify the screams.  She did not raise TM & barely knew him or what he sounded like.  This will be the awesomest backfire yet!



yup


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

OK, well, I have things to do.  And the plumbers are coming back to finish their job.  Let the butt hurt ensue.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

I took computer classes once.

Does that make me a wanna-be Microsoft?



Sent frum muh stolen sail foam usin ignore the morons 2


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rinata said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If that is what Zimmerman says there is NOTHING IN EVIDENCE so far to refute it.
If that is what the jury has to decide on then the eye witness' account with Martin on top is reasonable doubt.
And remember, under our law here in America as we are not in Iran Zimmerman IS PRESUMED INNOCENT UNTIL *PROVEN*, GUILTY, not labeled guilty as many here go by from media rank hearsay.
So under THE LAW, to this point Zimmerman is not guilty as there has been no evidence so far to convict him.
Nothing, nada, zero.
Sorry it is not going so swell for the folks that made up all those lies before the trial.
Facts sure got into the way of their fraud party.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


There was one fight where he talks about getting his ass kicked in the 1st round. He also lied about fighting, so who knows if he had any fights. He texted someone that he got suspended from school for fighting, which was a lie.

There is more evidence of violence from Zimmerman than there is from Martin.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

48hrs huh.  Ok yeah I was wondering why sunshine's negs were coming to me just a bit over two days.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I took computer classes once.
> 
> Does that make me a wanna-be Microsoft?



Education bad - Stupid thug good  Prosecution setting up for epic fail.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

O'Mara just asked for another extension on this issue.  Judge said she will listen now but she is not continuing this issue.  

I'm sick of listening to him.  She's going to be fair to both, she has been all along, he needs to shut up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Neither accused nor victim are angels.  Only the most accurate sequence of events and perceived intent will determine the jury's findings, which I hope all here will be willing to accept.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Again, how come you folks DO NOT GIVE ANY CREDIBILITY to the eye witness Good?



Credibility?  Why does only Good deserve credibility.  Because you agree with him.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



No one has to. The defense does not have to prove that. 
Your team has to prove ZIMMERMAN started the fight with these important charges and facts already in evidence:
1. Zimmerman was NOT ordered or commanded to stop following Martin per the testimony of Sean Nofske who was the 911 dispatcher who took the call. Nofske testified they do not give orders or commands as that would make them liable.
2. Zimmerman WAS NOT STALKING Martin as if he was he would be charged with that and Zimmerman was doing nothing wrong following him.
3. The ONLY EVIDENCE INTRODUCED SO FAR is Martin on top of Zimmerman pounding him. Now that is a jury question but that is DIRECT EVIDENCE which is NOT by inference which is all circumstantial evidence is and all you have offered.

The burden of proof is ON THE STATE, THE GOVERNMENT, THE PROSECUTION to "prove each and every element of their indictment".

The prosecution has to prove Zimmerman started the fight and if they can't NOT GUILTY is the verdict as in the Judge's jury charges before deliberations that will be told to the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm having the M O'M little thing right now.  Good argument.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey is the Angela Corey thing big appeal material?

Also credit report for M2. Fn duh.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Blows my mind that they'd allow something like Zimmerman's bad credit score into this case... Hell, I'd be screwed then if I were on trial like this!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > Yep, Martin tried to avoid him and zimmerman repeatedly followed him that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He never said that. You are also making it up as you go.
Uh, only the defense can call a defendant to the stand. The prosecution is putting their case up now.
Not surprising folks believe this as this is what the media said.
And none of it fact.
Sorry.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

If the Angela thing progresses fast is it grounds for mistrial?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> O'Mara just asked for another extension on this issue.  Judge said she will listen now but she is not continuing this issue.
> 
> I'm sick of listening to him.  She's going to be fair to both, she has been all along, he needs to shut up.



HAHAHAHA
He is doing his job defending his client from the power and vast resources of the state.
Do you know anything about the presumption of innocence and the burden of proof of the state when they indict a citizen?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Admissable, defense objections overruled.  10 minute recess so defense can try and regain composure.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Blows my mind that they'd allow something like Zimmerman's bad credit score into this case... Hell, I'd be screwed then if I were on trial like this!



the judge is allowing 

-i drew my firearm 

rather then 

- i pulled my gun

as evidence that he is a wanna be cop


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, how come you folks DO NOT GIVE ANY CREDIBILITY to the eye witness Good?
> ...



You are lost and dumb as a box of rocks.
This has nothing to do with what I agree with.
But it does with you. You not "agree" with him so you do not listen to any of his eye witness testimony.
Because you are an illiterate low information citizen not qualified to sit on a jury.
Unbiased jurors LISTEN TO THE FACTS.
And this eye witness is telling us WHAT HE SAW.
Nothing about what anyone agrees with you fool.
His testimony HAS NOT BEEN IMPEACHED IN ANY WAY and accordingly, the Judge charges the jury that since that is the case they should take his testimony AS DIRECT EVIDENCE.

Aren't you glad someone has finally explained to you the reality of what is going on down there? 
Now you can go tell your friends that you watch CSI with that show is all BS.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You mad.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Blows my mind that they'd allow something like Zimmerman's bad credit score into this case... Hell, I'd be screwed then if I were on trial like this!
> ...



Is she allowing the dunkin donuts receipts?


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

So am I getting this right? Zimmerman's school history, credit score, and his past run-ins with the law can be brought up but Martin's texts, school issues, and marijuana use can't?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



she allowed all of it 

she has yet to rule on

the we built the gallows already 

so he must be guilty theory


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> So am I getting this right? Zimmerman's school history, credit score, and his past run-ins with the law can be brought up but Martin's texts, school issues, and marijuana use can't?



correct


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > So am I getting this right? Zimmerman's school history, credit score, and his past run-ins with the law can be brought up but Martin's texts, school issues, and marijuana use can't?
> ...



Damn... Just, damn. 

The State really is trying to railroad this man. Shit like this can make one fearful with any run-in with the law.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
If that's what your warped mind tells you, go with it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



this why you stfu when something goes wrong 

the victims past cant be brought up unless the defendant knew about it 

or unless the state opens the door


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> So am I getting this right? Zimmerman's school history, credit score, and his past run-ins with the law can be brought up but Martin's texts, school issues, and marijuana use can't?


Martin is not on trial. At any rate, it remains to be seen what will or will not be allowed in the trial from Martin's past.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Angela was brought from JAX I'm going up there at election time with my big fat sign.

Bummer for the locals at election.


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



I'm just reading what you posted. "go inside" your house to avoid "incidents."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=23395]Nate[/MENTION] I'm scared to death that rock is going to smash your head.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Or his mom says he was a good boy, he was just..., anything of the sort.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



yup


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

How come the prosecutor was arguing so hard over motions to keep all of the photos and texts Martin had out of evidence?
Where were you wanting him to "shut up" then?
Your bias shows Sarah? Unqualified to sit on a jury.
I am unbiased and objective and call it as I see it.
This is a manslaughter case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You said "built the gallows" instead of "strung up a rope"

You must be a wanna-be executioner.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



---lol


----------



## Gem (Jul 3, 2013)

Does the judge's decision to allow Zimmerman's past interest in law enforcement open the door for the Trayvon's past troubles with violence/fighting?

It seems to me that what the Prosecution is saying is that Zimmerman's past shows that he is an over-zealous civilian who wanted to be in law enforcement so badly that he would have over-reacted in his following of Trayvon and killed him - as well as possessing knowledge of how to "get away with it."

By similar logic - since Zimmerman's defense relies on the jury believing that Trayvon Martin was capable of turning back, away from the safety of his father's house, and came back to antagonize Zimmerman, ultimately attacking him - wouldn't similar past actions be relevant?

I'm totally willing to be wrong on this one...I'm just wondering?


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why do the Martin defenders keep trying to make Zimmerman or his defenders out to be racist?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Talking about credit in a M2 trial.

Mmhmmmm


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Gem said:


> Does the judge's decision to allow Zimmerman's past interest in law enforcement open the door for the Trayvon's past troubles with violence/fighting?
> 
> It seems to me that what the Prosecution is saying is that Zimmerman's past shows that he is an over-zealous civilian who wanted to be in law enforcement so badly that he would have over-reacted in his following of Trayvon and killed him - as well as possessing knowledge of how to "get away with it."
> 
> ...



I'm wondering the same thing Gem. All I keep hearing is "Martin's not the one on trial" but if one thinks about it, the character of both men are in fact on trial here.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So we admit then that Zimmerman was causing an incident that needed to be avoided by the "suspect" running to his home and hiding within?  Zimmerman did not want the teen to "get away." Zimmerman, by his own testimony, followed, determined what direction Trayvon was walking, drove ahead waited for him to walk around him, got out followed..  

I get your point that you are safer in your home that outside at night... but hell he was in his own gated community.  He wasn't in some dark alley way in the bronx.  This was where he was staying.  He was home.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


 
Because that's all they have and they are feeling guilty about turning on one of their own.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Does the judge's decision to allow Zimmerman's past interest in law enforcement open the door for the Trayvon's past troubles with violence/fighting?
> ...



What about the guy Goodman who refused to help?  What about all the other neighbors that refused to help.  To borrow Sunshine's point, what about the parents of Trayvon who were absent? That whole neighborhood is on trial.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, how come you folks DO NOT GIVE ANY CREDIBILITY to the eye witness Good?
> ...



Well usually the only person to see the incident is kind of important. In fact if someone is the ONLY eye witness they are pretty important. But let's see what GZs homework from a few years back proves.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



more so when the college book was generic in nature 

and not designed to florida law


----------



## Gem (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown Wrote:


> That whole neighborhood is on trial.



But only one of them is sitting in that court room facing a 2nd Degree Murder charge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Does the judge's decision to allow Zimmerman's past interest in law enforcement open the door for the Trayvon's past troubles with violence/fighting?
> ...



Two different things.  You can't victimize the victim unless you're in the Jodi trial. Judge already ruled no on TM's cell, past.

Unless the state opens the door for it,  the jury won't hear about that.  DD gave them some of it.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

"How ya doing George" Too funny!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Or because rumors of racism's death are greatly exaggerated.  

Why didn't anyone in the neighborhood help these two?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> "How ya doing George" Too funny!



yeah perfect 

the jury saw that too 

tomorrow the state will object to that statement 

--LOL


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

If he got an A in basic math, could he possibly have helped snowden to leak classified information? Seems like we are suppose to believe that not being able to read or write in cursive good, going to college makes you a murderer. Solid reason to convict someone of murder.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Gem said:
> ...



yes and she is subject to recall


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Gem said:
> ...



There's logic and reason and then there's trial and what the judge allows.

The defense hasn't started and things and witnesses can flip on a dime as we've seen so far.

It's not over til it's over.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > "How ya doing George" Too funny!
> ...



Nancy Grapes will be going bat-shit crazy about it tonight.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Gem said:


> RKMBrown Wrote:
> 
> 
> > That whole neighborhood is on trial.
> ...



True.  The neighborhood already wrote a check for their sins.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Two different things.  You can't victimize the victim unless you're in the Jodi trial. Judge already ruled no on TM's cell, past.
> 
> Unless the state opens the door for it,  the jury won't hear about that.  DD gave them some of it.



I hear ya testarosa... Needless to say, the justice system is a fickle bitch! Thankfully I haven't had to deal with it(Seriously knocking on wood with that statement)


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Ok, so you really are a moron..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > "How ya doing George" Too funny!
> ...



After they catch tonight's NG episode and repeat it back for the jury one more time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

why are they hiding the mother's clothes behind that exhibit? Is she wearing one of George's suits, and they don't want Snookie to see it?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Two different things.  You can't victimize the victim unless you're in the Jodi trial. Judge already ruled no on TM's cell, past.
> ...



Like I said, don't help me, video me so I don't have to go through this bullshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yep, I'm stupid. The only eye witness has no bearing. He can't be the only one to give direct evidence. 

You are ignorant of how the legal justice system actually works. NOBODY has disproven GZs account of how he shot TM in the heart and the incident that led to it. MSNBC may have convinced you, but the thing is Al Sharpton doesn't take an oath in a court of law. That means that his opinion and all those on his show are not admissible in court. Sadly neither is yours. So I guess we just have to go on the evidence.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Take a look at this post Sarah. Absorb it. Then go ahead and call me stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

How ya doing George.

I can't get over it.

Eight days of testimony couldn't beat that single line.

How's the race thing working out now?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

His teacher just confirmed that Zimmerman was a good student and that he covered stand your ground.  

Wonder why Zimmerman lied like that to Sean Hannity?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Gem said:


> Does the judge's decision to allow Zimmerman's past interest in law enforcement open the door for the Trayvon's past troubles with violence/fighting?
> 
> It seems to me that what the Prosecution is saying is that Zimmerman's past shows that he is an over-zealous civilian who wanted to be in law enforcement so badly that he would have over-reacted in his following of Trayvon and killed him - as well as possessing knowledge of how to "get away with it."
> 
> ...



>>> wouldn't similar past actions be relevant?

What similar past actions? 

Suspension 1 tardy
Suspension 2 baggie that contained marijuana residue 
Suspension 3 writing "WTF" on the wall

Texting that the suspension was about fighting was "bragging" lying.. making up stuff.

Why would he chat lie to a friend on the phone?  Who knows..


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

The jury's listening..


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Loving the candid attitude of this witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Another defense witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Another defense witness.



That makes what, *all* of them so far?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> His teacher just confirmed that Zimmerman was a good student and that he covered stand your ground.
> 
> Wonder why Zimmerman lied like that to Sean Hannity?



Does that give evidence of who threw the first punch? Does this give evidence that TM didn't say "you're going to die tonight mother fucker"? Did they cover the criminal justice system where you went to skoo? Obviously you don't remember it, but I'm guessing they passed you right along, so they wouldn't have to report their failing school system.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Another defense witness.
> ...



Minus the TMobile guy.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Minus GZ.  GZ gave the best testimony on the GZ tapes.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

HAHAHAHAH! The law had changed between when GZ heard it in class and the shooting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL West just turned this witness against the prosecution. It is irrelevant if Zimmerman knew or not, it matters if he was justified in using deadly force. So far the professor is concurring with that fact right before our very eyes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> HAHAHAHAH! The law had changed between when GZ heard it in class and the shooting.



BINGO!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL that squeaky voice (no no no) from witness was funny... in contrast with his deep voice.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, this guy is making it too easy for the defense! Great line of questions by West!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

And now we have another, more charming lawyer, telling the jury how to interpret self-defense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

*OBJECTION!!!*

Our witness is ruining our case.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Is this a state witness? Has the defense started presenting their case yet? Break out the riot gear boys!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Witness who is an Army Lawyer and GZ teacher: "Fact no injury, doesn't show no reasonable fear. Injuries corroborate fear."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Apparently, everybody likes George.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Witness who is an Army Lawyer and GZ teacher: "If I start the confrontation, and then the other person responds with disproportionate force, you still have the right to respond with deadly force."


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

The Defense just put the idea of the 'imperfect' self-defense in the minds of the Jury.

I forgot which poster was pounding the idea of a person being entitled to self-defense even if he inititiated the confrontation, but please step forward and receive the accolades you so richly deserve


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

George is a scumbag, the record is clear about that, testarosa.

However, being a scumbag is not a crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

A$$ "did the who me???" face.  Yes you asshole.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Apparently, everybody likes George.



And this one is a black man... Kinda kills the whole racist spin.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


 
He was not in his own gated community.  He was visiting his dad's girlfriend's gated community. He wasn't on his turf, he was on Zimmerman's turf.

If he was just going to the store to buy iced tea and skittles, ducking in and out the rain between buildings.  That's understandable.

There is testimony that he was either back to the girlfriend's house or right near it.  My point was if he had just gone inside, completing his mission, he would have been alive the next morning.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Well this guy likes him and his friend sure likes him.

I'm calling scumbag speculation.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> George is a scumbag, the record is clear about that, testarosa.
> 
> However, being a scumbag is not a crime.



I disagree. Zimmerman is a likable guy, as all witnesses who knew him has said(and two of them black), he's a friendly guy. He'd be welcomed in my neighborhood.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Next witness Jim Krzenski (correct spelling)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> The Defense just put the idea of the 'imperfect' self-defense in the minds of the Jury.
> 
> I forgot which poster was pounding the idea of a person being entitled to self-defense even if he inititiated the confrontation, but please step forward and receive the accolades you so richly deserve



I believe that would be   [MENTION=18558]Gadawg73[/MENTION]: or [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]:

Come on man, take credit you made the call!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> The Defense just put the idea of the 'imperfect' self-defense in the minds of the Jury.
> 
> I forgot which poster was pounding the idea of a person being entitled to self-defense even if he inititiated the confrontation, but please step forward and receive the accolades you so richly deserve



HaHa. It is the last two provisions of stand your ground law that everyone has been talking about for a year. It's almost like people don't realize all of the evidence has already be given. It is out there. Anyone can see it. However, it is easy for some people to form opinions before looking at evidence. Like the fact that GZs fingerprints were not on the gun he shot TM with, so then how would TMs fingerprints be on the gun too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Another pointless witness.

Send him off to hang around with Mr T-Mobile.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.



Because that is the script.  White cop wannabe runs down and corners innocent black kid who just wanted to eat Skittles.
But because that narrative is so far from what happened it looks nothing short of crazy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Court is now in recess until next witness is called (will be seen "at site") at 11:00 am.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

What I've learned today. Don't want to be a cop, because then you are not allowed to defend yourself. Somebody comes in with a big red marker and starts slicing off parts of the constitution that do not apply to you anymore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > George is a scumbag, the record is clear about that, testarosa.
> ...



Many emotionally damaged people are engaging and likeable, are they not, yet are scumbags down deep?  GZ is one of those people, I think.

Whether likeable or not is immaterial to whether he is guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



This is wayyy too much psychobabble.

Sometimes it just is what it is.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 3, 2013)

The prosecution has to come up with something.  Everything they tried so far has failed.  They are going to bring in Zimmerman's college transcripts.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Creating a "confrontation" is not against the law and does not allow someone to hit you.
Starting a confrontation has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

The point is a likeable guy could not do the crime is the where the reactionary psychobabble is going.

Ted Bundy was a likeable guy.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.




If they bring Zimmerman's records in, does that make it easier to bring Martin's records in?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't been listening to the news just the feed,  but I have it on this morning and they keep saying these words "this hurts the state this could hurt the state"  and I keep nodding like a bobble head.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay watching a young kid in the middle of the night is what the neighborhood watch is suppose to do.... I am sorry but if you dress like a thug criminal people will see you that way. You progressives need to get over the fact that your subjugation of the black person has dire consequences in their culture.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

I've quit watching the trial because it's a joke. I still read this thread though because it's very entertaining. 

What am I doing right now, this very instant?

Well, I really don't think you want to know all the details so I will put it this way. I'm in the bathroom and when I'm done, I'll go back to the computer room and continue doing my dailies in World of Warcraft and hope Gal spawns so I can get into a group to kill the four World Bosses.

As for the trial, my mind was made up yesterday. Every witness turned into a "Prosecution witness for the Defense", even Jeantel's testimony which started me on the track of innocence. 

When you put all the evidence and testimony together, I don't think the state will even be able to get a conviction on a lesser charge. It all comes down to Jeantel saying Martin told her he was by or behind his dad's girlfriend's house. That means Martin went back and nothing else matters. Martin became the aggressor and Zimmerman defended himself.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.
> ...



Martin's records are allowed in anyway. They were just not allowed in opening statements. Because it is self defense case, TM is somewhat on trial. The state has to prove he didn't commit assault. So the defense can give background information on TM to show that he was capable if of assaulting someone if they choose to do so.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.
> ...



It should, or otherwise this court would be guilty of showing partiality.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The point is a likeable guy could not do the crime is the where the reactionary psychobabble is going.
> 
> Ted Bundy was a likeable guy.



Jodi is a psycho. Z isn't a psycho. Z had an incident.

Big difference.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Something to keep in mind as well. Every defense appeal of this Judge's rulings in prior trials have been granted. Even if the hate mongers and political hacks convict GZ this go around, he will most certainly get off on appeal.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> I get your point that you are safer in your home that outside at night... but hell he was in his own gated community.  He wasn't in some dark alley way in the bronx.  This was where he was staying.  He was home.



TM was no more home than GZ was. TM had plenty of time to get home after he ran but that was not his motivation. GM invested & lived in that gated community since it was built. TM was just hanging there for a few days, it was not his home. TM in his own words lures "da nigga snitch" into "a duckd off spot" to "thump da nigga snitch". TM was not going home, he was laying in wait to ambush the "nigga snitch" GZ because he called 911 on him!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.
> ...



Should be but Martin is a minor and there is a different standard on those records.
Probably would be an issue that would be brought in on appeal if Zimmerman is convicted.
Reversible error. 
From the testimony of his girlfriend, which was terrible for the prosecution, jurors see first hand the folk Trayvon runs with. Could not have been a better witness for the defense than her other than Good.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The point is a likeable guy could not do the crime is the where the reactionary psychobabble is going.
> ...



Jodi, Ted, and George are all likeable.  Go is George Bush and Barak Obama.

The point is that being likeable does not remove one from doing bad things.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > They're still trying to establish Zimmerman as a cop wannabe.
> ...



No, they still cannot bring Treyvon's past in.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

You lost me when you spelled potus name wrong


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Coming up, very emotional autopsy testimony, the parents of Treyvon.  Not sure if they'll call anyone about DNR.  Hope so.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rVFi6qkPHE&feature=player_detailpage]Anthrax - I Am The Law - YouTube[/ame] Just a little break in the festivities LOL


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Someone call tech support but that's what they get for using skype! Get a Tandberg or Polycom in there!


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 
Yes they can.  Right after a prosecution witness brings it up to "prove" what a nice, pleasant, innocent boy Treyvon was.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooo.  They got a powerpoint.  Fancy.
> ...



Maybe he was a wanna be nurse.  We down a lot of doughnuts too, ya know!  What is the problem with wanting to be something?  I taught nursing, and they are all wannabes when they start.  Every person in every profession is.  How does that make you a bad person?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Someone call tech support but that's what they get for using skype! Get a Tandberg or Polycom in there!



More budget cuts....


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Coming up, very emotional autopsy testimony, the parents of Treyvon.  Not sure if they'll call anyone about DNR.  Hope so.



Yes I suspect they will say he is a kind smart kid who was innocent and the creepy ass cracker killed him for no reason. I dont see why their testimony is relevant. They weren't there. The judge should not have allowed then to testify cause they cant advance the actual facts of the case.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Bla bla bla. I could care less about your bold faced denials. I've showed you in black and white what the law says. I don't care about the fantasy inside your head. I've told you a million times that 'lawful justification' does not apply as a defense if there is 'negligent culpability' that 'causes' the death of 'someone under the age of 18.'

You know what you've came back with? 

- 'Well minor isn't what you think it is?' Whatever the fuck that means you senile tool.

- 'Here's what some judge somewhere read.' - Yea, I'm showing you in black and white what the law actually says, you fucking tool.

- 'Well I'm going to apply the first definition of mansalughter and not the third definition that applies to minors. In that definition there's justification.' You're a fucking loser.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Taking testimony by remote. What a _brilliant_ idea.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I spell the POTUS' name 0bama.  Notice first letter is a big fat zero!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The area in question was pitch black...there are no lights.  For someone who is completely in the dark, as George Zimmerman was, someone appearing suddenly may very well have seemed like he came out of the bushes.  There *are* small bushes in the lanai area of the townhouses by the way.  It would be my guess that Zimmerman was referring to those.  He most likely assumed that Martin had been hiding somewhere when he went past the T the first time.  He didn't have any way of knowing the Martin had in fact run all the way down to where the condo he was staying at was before making his decision to return to confront the "creepy assed Cracker".

If you're going to convict someone of murder based on THAT, Sailor...then all I can say is that you're REALLY clutching at straws!

http://www.craigboyce.com/w/2012/05/trayvon-martin-crime-scene-photos/evidence-photos-41/


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you kidding me!?!? I can't believe the judge is allowing this!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Professor Scott Pleasants (Sp?) is called


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I could still tell you the names of my law professors; but I won't because I don't divulge personal information online. You on the other hand, are doing nothing but throwing childish insults b/c logic is not your forte.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman's school record is relevant   Trayvon's is not.  What's  up wid dat???


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Zimmerman's school record is relevant   Trayvon's is not.  What's  up wid dat???



Martin isnt on trial.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

That Talpur person REALLY wants to chat, lmao! This is a complete joke...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

What wonderful sound quality on this link.


"weeek weeek" "weeek, weeek weeek" bwop, bwop"


R2D2 is trying to break in with HIS testimony.

"weeek, weeek"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

This remote thing isn't working out well. This whole thing has a tremendous potential to backfire on the prosecution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Now it sounds like every droid in the Rebel Alliance is trying to get in on this.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Skype BOMBED!! I can't get enough of this...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

LOLOLOL there are thousands of people calling on the Skype program. That is hilarious!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Interesting point.  

Is there case law on what constitutes a place of residence (home) of a victim?  I figure that's where his dad is staying.. thus that's where his dad's home is thus that's where the child's home is.  I just figure that when you have split parents you have two homes.. Am I wrong here?  Interesting point.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's school record is relevant   Trayvon's is not.  What's  up wid dat???
> ...



In a way he is. If the state can prove he didn't assault GZ there can be no self defense. His background is admissible. If it is not allowed and GZ is convicted, GZ will be freed on appeal based on this ruling alone.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Your professors would sue you for embarassment if you claimed they were your teachers.
But we know you took law classes.  Here is a picture of you in one.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's school record is relevant   Trayvon's is not.  What's  up wid dat???
> ...



That isn't it.
If anything the standard is to allow it because of that as the rights of the accused are far greater.
Martin was a juvenile and that is a different standard and one also has to show relevance.
Martin's school records are not relevant unless they show violence which they do not.
Zimmerman's records were argued on based on the relevance of his actions as community watch patrolman and if his training/education had anything to do with his actions as that watch patrolman.
I see their relevance and the reason they are allowed in but I bet there will be limitations on the scope of questioning on those records.
And of course in every trial the objections ARE SOLEY FOR appeals if there is a conviction.
The defense KNEW AHEAD OF TIME that these records would be tendered and the Judge would rule them admissable based on what I said above.
This is nothing new.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Coming up, very emotional autopsy testimony, the parents of Treyvon.  Not sure if they'll call anyone about DNR.  Hope so.
> ...



They should also throw out the autopsy evidence because it probably isn't relevant anyway.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TM's records and background were only not allowed to be brought up in opening statements.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Skype BOMBED!! I can't get enough of this...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



No.  Trayvon was found with unexplained women's jewelry and a screwdriver in hsi position after he painted graffiti in his school.  That's at leaast the report I saw recently.  It would go to why he was there in the first place and why he attracted Zimmerman's attention.  He was in fact acting suspiciously and casing houses.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

^^^

Yawn, dude. I'll let you have your petty insult if you just stfu.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Skype BOMBED!! I can't get enough of this...



ROFL can skype bombers get called by the judge to appear and get charged with contempt?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

When they put Tracy Martin on the stand and ask him why he changed his answer on the 911 calls that will advance facts of the case.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



I just told him WHY they didn't make it admissible. I didnt say I agreed with it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat!  Droid translation??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't say the b word we are on the internet


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

I honestly can't believe that a college that does Distance Learning and this court doesn't have ITV equipment...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TM's past was ruled inadmissible for opening arguments. Nothing has been ruled upon for the trial.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman wanted to be an attorney and investigative officer. Not a cop wannabe. Score another one for the defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Next witness


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Uhm... >call settings > allow calls from... people in my contact list only.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Is there case law on what constitutes a place of residence (home) of a victim?  I figure that's where his dad is staying.. thus that's where his dad's home is thus that's where the child's home is.  I just figure that when you have split parents you have two homes.. Am I wrong here?  Interesting point.



Yes.  The terminology is "domicile" and it refers to the place where a person intends to permanently reside.  Mere temporary absence, even if extended, does not change this.  For example, a college student away at college who intends to return to his parents home retains his legal place of residence where his parents reside.  A person serving in the military will retain his civilian domicile in many instance..  A person on vacation is not legally considered to be domiciled in the hotel.

A minor will generally be considered to be domiciled with their parents.  If divorced, he is considered domiciled with the parent having legal custody.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now it sounds like every droid in the Rebel Alliance is trying to get in on this.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zimmerman wanted to be an attorney and investigative officer. Not a cop wannabe. Score another one for the defense.



The whole prosecution narrative is coming unravelled as we speak.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

Rumor has it Sybrina Fulton will be the State's final witness.

Let's see if she....opens that door.....


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Is there case law on what constitutes a place of residence (home) of a victim?  I figure that's where his dad is staying.. thus that's where his dad's home is thus that's where the child's home is.  I just figure that when you have split parents you have two homes.. Am I wrong here?  Interesting point.
> ...



Thx for the clarification.  What about split custody?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

The foray into Zimmerman's collegiate past by the prosecution failed.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TM's records and background were only not allowed to be brought up in opening statements.



The judge would not allow that strategy either.  Only Zimmerman's course records are allowed here.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial | State Opens Door to Defense Evidence


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The foray into Zimmerman's collegiate past by the prosecution failed.



In your opinion..    The defense was crushed that it was allowed at all.  They were whacked by the judge.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Is there case law on what constitutes a place of residence (home) of a victim?  I figure that's where his dad is staying.. thus that's where his dad's home is thus that's where the child's home is.  I just figure that when you have split parents you have two homes.. Am I wrong here?  Interesting point.
> ...



So that townhouse was in no way TM's domicile.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like the prosecution is going to attempt to prove that Zimmerman pressed the gun to the chest of Martin.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yawn, dude. I'll let you have your petty insult if you just stfu.



That's very white of you, Cedric.

In fact you owe this board an apology for spewing idiotic nonsense and misinformation and then lying about it.
Remind me how the prosecutors could have charged Zimmerman with negligence when he committed an intentional act.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The foray into Zimmerman's collegiate past by the prosecution failed.
> ...



Ha. Not in my opinion, that last professor absolutely shredded the prosecution's assertion of Zimmerman being a cop wannabe vigilante. 

Desperation strikes again. Have a seat.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Looks like the prosecution is going to attempt to prove that Zimmerman pressed the gun to the chest of Martin.



Already in evidence that this was not scientifically possible. Just wait. It will be good.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



There's only one problem with your "scenario", 25 but it's a HUGE one!  Trayvon Martin isn't doing the things that you're SAYING that he was doing.  To start with he's walking in circles in the rain.  He's not walking from the 7/11 straight home (as any logical person would be apt to do in the rain)...he in fact walks past where Zimmerman is talking to the Police on the phone...goes up to the area where the T is...then returns and circles Zimmerman's vehicle looking at him.  Who does THAT?  Who doubles back in the rain like that?  Then after Martin does THAT he goes back to the area where the T is and according to Rachel's testimony takes off running to the condo where he is staying.  At this point Martin is over a hundred and twenty yards away from "the stranger stalking him" when Rachel calls back.  He's home...he's safe and sound!  Yet he makes the decision to walk all the way back to the T area to confront the man that he's just described as a "creepy assed Cracker".  Who does THAT?  Not someone who's afraid.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zimmerman Trial | State Opens Door to Defense Evidence



Here's the real headline to your link and it was from last Friday:

*Has* State Opened Door to Defense Introducing Martin Fight Video?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman Trial | State Opens Door to Defense Evidence
> ...



Did you read the article?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The foray into Zimmerman's collegiate past by the prosecution failed.
> ...



Yes they suffered a crushing defeat when the evidence showed Zimmerman was interested in the justice system and was hardly a "cop wannabe".
You're getting delusional.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Rumor has it Sybrina Fulton will be the State's final witness.
> 
> Let's see if she....opens that door.....



That would be nuts, but sa-weet.  No grieving parents, no claim it was Travon yelling for help


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Did you watch the ruling this morning?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Nope. I've got more work to do than wash the dishes and vacuum.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

http://lawofselfdefense.com/wp-cont...-Zimmerman-Gun-Forensic-Lab-Report-3-8-12.pdf


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

Now we've entered the Peanut Gallery stage of the presentation of the case.

The persecution wants to show that Z was e-vul for having a round in the chamber of his gun.

What good is an unloaded gun?

Be interesting to see if the defense mocks the witness or just lets it go


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hanging your hopes on hopelessness.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Obviously you don't.  You're here.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

ROFL the prosecution does not know how the gun works.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Thx for the clarification.  What about split custody?



Usually the home where the minor is residing to attend school.  If both parents live in the same school district... I am not sure.  For Trayvon, his domicile is clearly with his mother as the trip to dads was merely a temporary solution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Stop trolling, Sarah. You're losing this entire argument.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I can multi task sweetie.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Now we've entered the Peanut Gallery stage of the presentation of the case.
> 
> The persecution wants to show that Z was e-vul for having a round in the chamber of his gun.
> 
> ...



I want to see the defense destroy this particular point.  Cops carry guns with rounds loaded all the time.  I guess they're evul too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...



WOW! JUST WOW!I've said this before. You clearly don't even know what negligence is. You wouldn't even ask a question like that if you did.

Negligence basically means a legal short-sightedness. GZ could have execute degrees of negligence in a myriad of ways in the lead-up to to the shooting death of Travis. For instance, his decision to approach Travis after the police told him not to, could be considered negligent. His decision to effectively stalk him could be considered negligent. 

Now, the key is culpable negligence. Culpable means deserving blame. So, even if the prosecution proves a degree of negligence, the question would be, did he ultimately deserve blame or does he not despite his il-advised actions.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Now we've entered the Peanut Gallery stage of the presentation of the case.
> ...



If I were the defense attorney, I'd ask her to chamber a round with one hand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Look at all the things you have to do to fire this thing.  His hands must have been pretty free.  Poor Treyvon must have been so scared of this cop wannabe.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Thx for the clarification.  What about split custody?
> ...



TM's dad was only visiting as well. He is not listed on the occupancy permit.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Police didnt tell him anything. That's been established.
He isnt on trial for stalking.  He isnt on trial for approaching Travis, whoever Travis is supposed to be.  The dead guy was named Trayvon.
He's on trial for shooting and killing someone.  That was not negligent.  That was intentional. Therefore it cannot be negigent.

What has also been established is you are an ignorance dunce.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Ballistics cross a'coming.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Look at all the things you have to do to fire this thing.  His hands must have been pretty free.  Poor Treyvon must have been so scared of this cop wannabe.



Your understanding of firearms is about what I expected -- Zero


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Thx for the clarification.  What about split custody?
> ...


So his mom kicked him out for getting suspended making Trayvon "homeless?"  Sunshine's point is making more sense.  This sucks.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Look at all the things you have to do to fire this thing.  His hands must have been pretty free.  Poor Treyvon must have been so scared of this cop wannabe.



It was just stated he wanted to be a prosecutor. Weren't you watching?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Look at all the things you have to do to fire this thing.  His hands must have been pretty free.  Poor Treyvon must have been so scared of this cop wannabe.



You truly are clueless..... Trayvon Looked for the confrontation with Zimmerman. A scared kid doesn't look for trouble but a idiot punk does.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 
You are not wrong.  I didn't get to finish because I had someone in my office I had to deal with.

Treyvon, had every right to be where he was. I'll even stipulate that he would be in his right to confront someone that was following him to ask if there was a problem. 

What neither person had a right to put their hands on the other person.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You assume too much about me like I care what you can or can't do.  Get back on topic, troll.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

Amy Farrah Fowler appears to have lost a lot of weight


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't know that kicked him out is appropriate.  Burlgary suspension pot gun etc may have caused her to take some action.

Too little too late.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Just answering your questions darling. Now why don't you go make me a sandwich, so the men can talk.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I wouldn't say that, I would say Martins mother sent him to visit with his dad for a bit and try to get him to clean up his life. I wouldn't say he was a criminal either, but on the wrong path which would have landed him in jail or dead and his mother and father wanted to avoid that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



LOL and America's workforce takes an all time dip in production for trial.  I try to schedule all calls for lunch break.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Or maybe you can go read some more outdated articles..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sucks??  Because you _want_ him guilty.   Your objectivity is tarnished


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



While I do that you could go cash government check. Make sure to pick up two cartons of newports.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

So what'd the R2 guy say anyhow?  Anyone catch it?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



And you can go get your daily jug of moonshine..


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I was able to take an extended break from the college this month... New fiscal year started and loaded up with discretionary leave


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, this troll is getting mean and kind of dragging me into his negative view of the world.  I have to go anyway.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

me-elted?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Seriously. How old are you and what's your IQ?

'Police didnt tell him anything. That's been established.' - I don't even know what that means, what it refers to, or how it's relevant to anything I said.

'He isnt on trial for stalking.' No, he isn't. I was giving you an example of a potential negligent act/factor. There's no need to nitpick like an idiot.

'He's on trial for shooting and killing someone.  That was not negligent.' Sigh. He's on trial for murder and manslaughter. I broke down some of the nuances of manslaughter for you. But, honestly, you're just an ass. I can't keep spending time on you. I honestly think your mental and emotional faculties are too weak and I'll give you a thoughtful, technical answer and you'll come back with spastic insults. It's the same shit every time dude. So, how about this time, you just take a deep breath. Be thankful you were schooled and stfu like I've suggested oh so many times now.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...





> domicile n. the place where a person has his/her permanent principal home to which he/she returns or intends to return. This becomes significant in determining in what state a probate of a dead person's estate is filed, what state can assess income or inheritance taxes, where a party can begin divorce proceedings, or whether there is "diversity of citizenship" between two parties which may give federal courts jurisdiction over a lawsuit. Where a person has several "residences" it may be a matter of proof as to which is the state of domicile. A business has its domicile in the state where its headquarters is located.



domicile legal definition of domicile. domicile synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

But then all the wannabe lawyers, like you, who have never set foot in a law school would know this.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, this troll is getting mean and kind of dragging me into his negative view of the world.  I have to go anyway.



Yes... of course. He is the problem. You arent.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

My Rabbi impersonation.

Duh. Georgie shoot Travis. Was scared. Uh, could no be murder. And if no murder, then no manslaughter. Was attack first. Is no negligent.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



>>> Burlgary suspension pot gun
Huh? screwdiver and an ear ring in a locker is not a burglary.  Discussing a 22pistol with a friend... desire for a pistol to defend himself from GZ types, did that get to the mother?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Wannabe lawyer?  ROFL I'm an engineer.  No offense to lawyers, but why would I want to stoop to the position of lawyer?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There's a whole thing going on down there.

Read up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman had the gun racked for self defense purposes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Ballistics evidence is suggesting according to this witness, that Martin was directly on top of Zimmerman when he fired. This supports the opening statements made by the Defense on Day 1, it corroborates Good's testimony, and of course, Zimmerman's testimony.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I've read it was 12 pieces of jewelry and a screwdriver that he said "A friend gave them to me" and the convo over the gun was a .380 and about him trying to purchase it. As to why he needed a gun, that's left to be heard.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



That's funny.  I admit the lady (sunshine) who is in the camp of the accused (GZ) has made a good point.  And that means I'm not being objective. ROFL

No.  It, sucks because Sunshine keeps negging me and I don't want to thank her.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> >>> Burlgary suspension pot gun
> Huh? screwdiver and an ear ring in a locker is not a burglary.  Discussing a 22pistol with a friend... desire for a pistol to defend himself from GZ types, did that get to the mother?



.38 gun 4 face is slang for I am going to shoot that fucker in the face with a .38 cal pistol.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

State got called for speculation. "Can this weapon be used to commit murder?" Judge sustained.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Why not?  You've got the art of deception down to a t


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm a Makorav kind of guy but that's a decent looking gun.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I work in a law office on intellectual property (read patents).  It might be rubbing off on me.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, this troll is getting mean and kind of dragging me into his negative view of the world.  I have to go anyway.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> State got called for speculation. "Can this weapon be used to commit murder?" Judge sustained.



They have nothing so all they can do is try to prejudice the jury. They have to get them to sumit a verdict on emotion and not facts.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 
Production won't suffer I have a computer with 2 screens and my laptop going all at the same time. I can multitask.

And I don't work in the private sector.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Court has been called into recess until 1:45 pm Eastern


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > >>> Burlgary suspension pot gun
> ...



really?  ouch..

I'd have assumed it meant for show, establishing a strong position, a position of power etc.  IOW I'm not the best hand to hand fighter and I'm getting pushed by the man by rival kids at school etc.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

State: "Can this weapon be used to commit murder?" 

O'Mara: OBJECTION!!!

Judge: Sustained.


State's getting desperate, and are going to throw any shit at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



I'm in touch with that emotion, I have one eye on a monitor, the other eye on the thread monitor, an ear on the feed and one on the phone.

LOL well that's for another thread.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> State: "Can this weapon be used to commit murder?"
> 
> O'Mara: OBJECTION!!!
> 
> ...



Agreed.  He had a great opening statement... been a down hill idiot ride from there.  Sort of like Obama's last 5years.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> really?  ouch..
> 
> I'd have assumed it meant for show, *establishing a strong position, a position of power* etc.  IOW I'm not the best hand to hand fighter and I'm getting pushed by the man by rival kids at school etc.



That sounds like supremacist thinking.

TM was the one doing the pushing at school. He pushed drugs & pushed snitches to STFU! If you disobeyed he beat you to cause serious injury or had a .38 for your face. TM says a broken bloody nose was not enough blood for snitches.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > really?  ouch..
> ...



Perhaps.  You are making some pretty explicit accustions.  Are they blogosphere made up stuff or real? Were his statements in response to what was going in his life? 

Similar statements could be made about all authoritarian leaning folks...  

Snitching is a time honored activity?  I don't think so.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

The media and left wing liberals were and are so heavily invested in the "George Zimmerman is a racist murdering white Hispanic" that the implosion of the prosecution's "case" against Zimmerman just can not be accepted by them.
The media and left wing liberal talking head leaders say Zimmerman is guilty so he must be guilty.
Facts and evidence be damned. 
Sort of hysterical the reaction from the left on this. They are so invested in their fantasy land that Jesus could come back and say he witnessed the entire thing and Zimmerman was not guilty of murder and they would label Jesus a racist idiot.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Martin not being on trial does not make it inadmissible.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You will go with "expert" testimony and "witness" testimony OVER DIRECT EVIDENCE EYE WITNESS TESTIMONY?
You have no clue as to what is going on.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Just reading Trayvon Martins texts


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



 I know you don't read my posts.  Do you even read your own?
You gave no thoughtful technical answer.  You regurgitated a bunch of half truths and misinformation.  Which seems all you're capable of.

I am not nitpicking.  I am showing that your assertion he could have been tried for negligence is simply wrong.  Now you want to backtrack, in the manner of all good fools, and claim you didnt say that.  You want to backtrack to say you never said Zimmerman ignored an order by the police, even though you write exactly that.
You are a poseur and an ignoramus.  Time for you to join your friends on iggy.  You're dismissed.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Now we've entered the Peanut Gallery stage of the presentation of the case.
> ...



This one will get crammed up their ass.
Zimmerman has a license to carry a weapon. He has NO violations carrying a weapon.
Far up their ass this one will go.
Desperate times bring desperate motives.
This is getting very bad for the prosecution. Even the Martin family attorney Crump knows it as HE IS NO WHERE TO FOUND as his daily news conferences have ended.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> The media and left wing liberals were and are so heavily invested in the "George Zimmerman is a racist murdering white Hispanic" that the implosion of the prosecution's "case" against Zimmerman just can not be accepted by them.
> The media and left wing liberal talking head leaders say Zimmerman is guilty so he must be guilty.
> Facts and evidence be damned.
> Sort of hysterical the reaction from the left on this. They are so invested in their fantasy land that Jesus could come back and say he witnessed the entire thing and Zimmerman was not guilty of murder and they would label Jesus a racist idiot.



^This


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

*@jon_berzerk*

I bold gigantic fonted your name again heh heh

Where is she?

Relationship Status
In a Relationship with Brandy Green 

Was she deposed?

Are they calling her?

Why did she disappear but the status still says what it says above - I just now pulled that off his wall?

Why did she say this?
Brandy tells reporter, He dont know anybody here and he was sitting on the porch and this man had killed him, are you serious?.  What was on the porch that made Brandy think he was sitting there before he was killed?

What's the deal with Brandy?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ballistics evidence is suggesting according to this witness, that Martin was directly on top of Zimmerman when he fired. This supports the opening statements made by the Defense on Day 1, it corroborates Good's testimony, and of course, Zimmerman's testimony.



That was released months ago but the heavily invested in Zimmerman being a racist whote Hispanic left wing liberal media never said a word about it.
Again, prayers and thoughts to the Martin family.
They were conned to and lied to by media and money hungry groups that are supported by some of the folks here that have no sympathy for the Martin family.
They have an agenda first and could care less if their lies and innuendo cause them pain ifrom seeing the truth come out at trial.
So sad that many here allow their political partisan hack ideology instead of facts and evidence to push their agenda.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

I am hearing on TV that the little stunt the prosecution tried to pull accusing and proving Zimmerman that he lied about stand your ground is mere semantics. Since this case isn't about stand your ground, but one of self-defense, the prosecution seems to be floundering.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

The judge said the jury is getting a special lunch today.

I wonder if that lunch is toasted prosecution case with a side of sour grapes?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics evidence is suggesting according to this witness, that Martin was directly on top of Zimmerman when he fired. This supports the opening statements made by the Defense on Day 1, it corroborates Good's testimony, and of course, Zimmerman's testimony.
> ...



One thing I did notice is how the Martin family was dragged along for the ride. Tracy in particular. That is the most low down dirty thing I've ever seen the media do.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The judge said the jury is getting a special lunch today.
> 
> I wonder if that lunch is toasted prosecution case with a side of sour grapes?



*Watermelon!*


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


The judge will say otherwise....


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *@jon_berzerk*
> 
> I bold gigantic fonted your name again heh heh
> 
> ...



*Sitting (laying in wait) to ambush when the snitch ended the 911 call.*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *@jon_berzerk*
> ...



Right...where is she?

She's hiding

Come out come out where ever you are Brandy, you got some 'splaining to do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The judge said the jury is getting a special lunch today.
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Not trying to argue with you but all a Judge does is interpret the law.
When they say something, anything, is based on the law.
Not what sounds good.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I have always hated the defense tactic of putting the victim on trial.

They do this a lot in rape cases.

There is no such thing as victim rights.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's not what you said about Travis.

tsk tsk


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Um yes actually they do.... Thats their job to interpret what the law is according to the case they are hearing . Are they infallible? Oh hell no.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Travis is the victim, remember?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ok, Ok changed to *Chitterlings and fried chicken.*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

That kid was annoying the hell out of me on the first post and now we get to scroll him twice.

;-)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think I have EVER seen a nationally televised case in which the evidence against the accused was so weak as we have seen in the Zimmerman trial.  If Rick Scott had stayed out of it, I believe there would have been a quick local trial that either the judge would have dismissed or the jury would have returned an early acquittal.  The medical report, along with eye witness testimony, alone should settle it.  Martin had no injuries anywhere on his body other than to his knuckles and the gunshot wound, while Zimmerman had multiple injuries, but none to his hands.  How can anybody assume that Zimmerman was the one who physically assaulted Martin?

Is Zimmerman innocent?  I don't know nor does anybody else here.  But there sure doesn't appear to be any evidence of any kind to convict him.  If there is, the prosecution is sure slow in bringing it up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Tacos?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rule #1

When you're in the middle of a media circus trial.  Check your privacy settings on your social sh!t

Duh.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm blind now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rule #1
> 
> When you're in the middle of a media circus trial.  Check your privacy settings on your social sh!t
> 
> Duh.



And then there's DeeDee's rule. 

Erase everything, and delude yourself into thinking no one has done a screen capture.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You have to be the biggest wuss I have ever seen on the internet.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rule #1
> ...



DD and DD's friends Twitter rule #1: vomit every single thing you do and every secret out in public on the Internet.

Then quick!  Go back and delete DD account but don't think anyone is smart enough to figure out who she follows and chats with.

DOH!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't think I have EVER seen a nationally televised case in which the evidence against the accused was so weak as we have seen in the Zimmerman trial.  If Rick Scott had stayed out of it, I believe there would have been a quick local trial that either the judge would have dismissed or the jury would have returned an early acquittal.  The medical report, along with eye witness testimony, alone should settle it.  Martin had no injuries anywhere on his body other than to his knuckles and the gunshot wound, while Zimmerman had multiple injuries, but none to his hands.  How can anybody assume that Zimmerman was the one who physically assaulted Martin?
> 
> Is Zimmerman innocent?  I don't know nor does anybody else here.  But there sure doesn't appear to be any evidence of any kind to convict him.  If there is, the prosecution is sure slow in bringing it up.



Just to make sure I understand what you are trying to say.  Shooting someone in the chest and killing them is not assault. But having one scratch on your hand is assault if someone sees you on top of the person who killed you?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

How to win a self defense case in Florida, kill the victim.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> How to win a self defense case in Florida, kill the victim.



Wel, snookums, the brother who testified this morning certainly didn't have the blood lust for Zimmerman that you and your fellow bigots have displayed on this forum.  And he added considerably to the defense's case.

If one were to judge all blacks by what you, zona, zarius, DUMBrown post, and* he who shall not be named*, one would necessarily have a very negative opinion.  But people like the brother who was Zimmerman's teacher, and our own High_Gravity, it would seem, don't allow themselves to be pulled into the 'givemewhatIwantorIwillburnyouout' mentality.  They are fair minded people who have worked to better themselves and pursue the American dream, not just to cause 'suffering' of the white race.  They are the ones who keep whites from seeing all blacks as a group in a completely negative light.  I know the blood thirsty ones like you are out there.  But so are the fair minded ones who have worked along side fair minded whites to bring this nation together, even in the face of bigots like you who would splinter this great country into a million pieces.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Thanks, Sunshine for letting me off the hook.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That was a knee slappingly hilarious post. Troll calling other people trolls...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > How to win a self defense case in Florida, kill the victim.
> ...


No sense of satire^


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I know.  And I don't care.  Those shitbirds aren't on trial with a presumption of innocence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sometimes even the stupid get lucky.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I am hearing on TV that the little stunt the prosecution tried to pull accusing and proving Zimmerman that he lied about stand your ground is mere semantics. Since this case isn't about stand your ground, but one of self-defense, the prosecution seems to be floundering.



It proves that he is lying.  They played that Hannity interview, and it was a long one, right in court.  He actually laughed and said he had never heard of stand your ground.  He must be fabricating other things in his version of events.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > How to win a self defense case in Florida, kill the victim.
> ...



That's it Sunshine, I can feel your hate grow within you.  Let the hate flow from your fingers.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> How to win a self defense case in Florida, kill the victim.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct? 

Are there any conservatives viewing this thread who think that Zimmerman did anything wrong that night?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No doubt.  PS: your declarations of how much smarter you are than everyone else... make me laugh.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Similar statements could be made about all authoritarian leaning folks...
> 
> Snitching is a time honored activity?  I don't think so.



So you agree with Trayvon attacking & seriously injuring GZ because he snitched on him to police!!!!!!!!!

That certainly explains your depraved view of GZ on this thread. SMH!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I am hearing on TV that the little stunt the prosecution tried to pull accusing and proving Zimmerman that he lied about stand your ground is mere semantics. Since this case isn't about stand your ground, but one of self-defense, the prosecution seems to be floundering.
> ...



It proves nothing. The fact that all the prosecution can do is try to label him a liar, AFTER all the corroborating evidence on Zimmerman's side has been introduced to the jury, is desperate, and irrelevant. You can't call a man a liar after his testimony was proven correct and accurate by evidence and other witness testimony. Any attempt at doing so will not be taken so well by the jury.

Sorry Sarah, please wear a helmet when that overly biased head of yours explodes after Zimmerman's acquittal.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> 
> Are there any conservatives viewing this thread who thinks that Zimmerman did anything wrong that night?



I haven't said that Zimmerman did nothing wrong.

I also haven't seen ANY evidence that he DID do something wrong.

Unlike so many of you liberals, I simply decline to PRESUME guilt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well, I think we should ALL be lawyers, then we could all fight our own battles.

And you job as a clerk does not qualify you to decide what the law is that governs this case or any other.  BTW:  are you posting on company time?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> 
> Are there any conservatives viewing this thread who think that Zimmerman did anything wrong that night?



I'm more conservative than most republicans.  I think they both did wrong that night.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yeah, ok.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 3, 2013)

DD is back on twitter: (I thought she was supposed to stay off of it since she could be called back to court.)

Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 17h
"I Feel Good" by Mary J. Blige on Pandora I Feel Good - Mary J. Blige on Pandora Internet Radio - Listen Free  #pandora
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More
 Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 23h
I'm listening to "Still Standing (Feat. Ludacris) Radio" on Pandora Still Standing (Feat. Ludacris) Radio - Listen to Monica, Free on Pandora Internet Radio  #pandora
Expand


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> ...



The GOP is a party of those primarily in the middle of the road all the way down to liberals.

What did Zimmerman "do" wrong?

I don't ask for baseless opinion.  I mean, by pointing to specific evidence, tell us what in your estimation constitutes Zimmerman doing something wrong that night.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

race baiting.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are there any conservatives viewing this thread who think that Zimmerman did anything wrong that night?



While I'm not a modern Conservative, I think what Zim did wrong was to not record the video and/or audio of his encounter with Martin.  If you're going to engage in a neighborhood watch these days, you should utilize whatever means of technology you can to protect yourself from the race baiters and gun grabbers.  

One of these would have ensured charges were never brought against Zimmerman, assuming his sworn testimony is accurate:

A wrist watch that records video with sounds and even tells you the time


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Busted again. Have a seat.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> ...



We are not the jury. What we presume means nothing.  

There most certainly is evidence that he did something wrong. 

I am of the opinion that any person who has examined the evidence that has been presented in this case and voices the opinion that Zimmerman did nothing wrong that night is either a liar or an idiot.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> race baiting.



Thanks for randomly tossing in your recent favorite pass time, TderpM.

But next time, try to post on topic, m'kay?


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> But next time, try to post on topic, m'kay?



Whilst under the influence of vodka and paint chips?  Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm not a clerk, nor do I do the work of a clerk, I do have clerks that work for me.  As I said, I'm an engineer. 

Nor did I say I am qualified to decide what the law is that governs this case or any other.  Further, I stated the exact opposite.  

>>are you posting on company time?
No.  Why do you ask?  

Seriously, your vile and slanderous statements about me should be taken to another thread.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> DD is back on twitter: (I thought she was supposed to stay off of it since she could be called back to court.)
> 
> Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 17h
> "I Feel Good" by Mary J. Blige on Pandora I Feel Good - Mary J. Blige on Pandora Internet Radio - Listen Free  #pandora
> ...



Social media.  The downfall of society.

Jumping on the Tweeter to check out the friend vomiting.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > But next time, try to post on topic, m'kay?
> ...



true dat.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Similar statements could be made about all authoritarian leaning folks...
> ...



I did not say that.  You are making shit up.  It does explain, however, TMs state of mind.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > DD is back on twitter: (I thought she was supposed to stay off of it since she could be called back to court.)
> ...



More like jumping on Tweeter to check out themselves vomiting!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

@MsRachel_94 Hi Rachel. My name is Andres and I am a freelance reporter in South Florida. I was hoping you wanted to talk about your year.

LOL

DD Reality Show... reality?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

OK, I'll weigh in on the question of the moment.

What I think George did wrong that night was trying to help a neighborhood full of people that didn't give a damn. All the witnesses heard a fight, and _someone_ screaming for help. Did anyone come to stop the fight? No. They all ran to their phones to beg the cops to come and save them.

George should have just driven away thinking "Fuck it, it's not my problem. I'll just go back and watch over my own house."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No.  We are not the jury.  But that still does not make presuming guilt the right thing to do.

And it is NOT "most certain" that Zimmerman did anything wrong that night.

Don't repeat your mere conclusion.

Support it.

WHAT did he allegedly "do" that was 'WRONG?"  Wrong in what way?  Be specific.

You can, of course, keep sharing your unsupported opinion; but it is striking that you can't or won't point to any specifics.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> 
> Are there any conservatives viewing this thread who think that Zimmerman did anything wrong that night?


 
I do.  Zimmerman was not vigilant enough guarding his 6. He should have never allowed Martin within arms length of him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The things they both did wrong are in evidence.  I really don't wish to list all of the evidence again.  Please read the thread.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone that wants to go back and read the few pages of back and forth between myself and Rabid Idiot; I highly recommend it. It's a good laugh. As for you Rabid Idiot, I've humored your small minded posts enough for the time being.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> ...


^^^ 

reckless behavior


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Rabbi has destroyed you and your illogical ineffectual efforts to share what we laughingly call your "thoughts."


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @MsRachel_94 Hi Rachel. My name is Andres and I am a freelance reporter in South Florida. I was hoping you wanted to talk about your year.
> 
> LOL
> 
> DD Reality Show... reality?



I saw that. There was another last week after she testified from some dude claiming to be Toni Braxton's manager. He wanted to 'manage her career'.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I am hearing on TV that the little stunt the prosecution tried to pull accusing and proving Zimmerman that he lied about stand your ground is mere semantics. Since this case isn't about stand your ground, but one of self-defense, the prosecution seems to be floundering.
> ...


 

In most circumstances wouldn't you give him a medal for lying to FoxNews?


And I would think lying to Sean Hannity would earn one a nomination to the Nobel committee.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, I'll weigh in on the question of the moment.
> 
> What I think George did wrong that night was trying to help a neighborhood full of people that didn't give a damn. All the witnesses heard a fight, and _someone_ screaming for help. Did anyone come to stop the fight? No. They all ran to their phones to beg the cops to come and save them.
> 
> George should have just driven away thinking "Fuck it, it's not my problem. I'll just go back and watch over my own house."



I would agree except that know how badly one's property values can plummet if their neighborhood goes to hell.  I've seen that happen, thankfully not to me, but to friends.  Anybody can search out records on crimes committed in their neighborhood or one they are thinking about moving into.  If they find your neighborhood is crime ridden, no matter how good the curb appeal of your how is, you will either not sell it, or you will take a considerable loss on it.  That's what HOAs are all about - maintaining property values.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @MsRachel_94 Hi Rachel. My name is Andres and I am a freelance reporter in South Florida. I was hoping you wanted to talk about your year.
> 
> LOL
> 
> DD Reality Show... reality?



Well if the Martins got paid for creating & releasing that thug TM on society.  Why not let DD make some coin telling her story?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rabbi has destroyed you and your illogical ineffectual efforts to share what we laughingly call your "thoughts."



He's just not even worth the time to answer.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Like others you are merely regurgitating the contention as though that somehow constitutes support.

You are wrong.

I didn't ask anybody to share the entire record.

Just point to one thing OBJECTIVELY which Zimmerman did "wrong" that night and tell us HOW it was wrong?

(I am not talking bout the shooting itself, since it is a very open question whether that WAS "wrong" under the circumstances.)


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Similar statements could be made about all authoritarian leaning folks...
> ...



Seriously injuring?

Is that what you kids are calling it today?

In my day we called those "Boo-Boos".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll weigh in on the question of the moment.
> ...



He should have just sold, and left. Nobody was backing him up, why should he have single-handedly tried to save the whole neighborhood?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rabbi has destroyed you and your illogical ineffectual efforts to share what we laughingly call your "thoughts."



You're an idiot. Sad really. You're seemingly smart enough to know better. Rabid Loser is just a mindless animal that can't help himself.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

The defense is not claiming that the injuries to Zimmerman were serious physical injuries much less life threatening injuries.

  And, that is not required under the law, either.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have EVER seen a nationally televised case in which the evidence against the accused was so weak as we have seen in the Zimmerman trial.  If Rick Scott had stayed out of it, I believe there would have been a quick local trial that either the judge would have dismissed or the jury would have returned an early acquittal.  The medical report, along with eye witness testimony, alone should settle it.  Martin had no injuries anywhere on his body other than to his knuckles and the gunshot wound, while Zimmerman had multiple injuries, but none to his hands.  How can anybody assume that Zimmerman was the one who physically assaulted Martin?
> ...



As usual RKM your reading dysfunction issues have kicked in again and you are seeing all sorts of things that were not said.  If that is not the case, then your intentional disingenuousness becomes quite tiresome after awhile.



> WFTV has learned that the medical examiner found two injuries on Martin&#8217;s body: The fatal gunshot wound and broken skin on his knuckles
> Autopsy results show Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles | www.wftv.com





> A medical report compiled by the family physician of Trayvon Martin shooter George Zimmerman and obtained exclusively by ABC News found that Zimmerman was diagnosed with a "closed fracture" of his nose, a pair of black eyes, two lacerations to the back of his head and a minor back injury the day after he fatally shot Martin during an alleged altercation. . . .
> 
> . . . . The record shows that Zimmerman also suffered bruising in the upper lip and cheek and lower back pain. The two lacerations on the back of his head, one of them nearly an inch long, the other about a quarter-inch long, were first revealed in photos obtained exclusively by ABC News last month. . . .
> George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Every conservative here thinks Zimmerman did nothing wrong? Is that correct?
> ...



Maybe GZ could not keep TM away. As this unfolds it is looking more like that was the case. TM came out of hiding, came at him & kept beating GZ as he was retreating.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > @MsRachel_94 Hi Rachel. My name is Andres and I am a freelance reporter in South Florida. I was hoping you wanted to talk about your year.
> ...



there's a bunch of them - the tweeter is lit up.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



One thing? How about three?

He profiled a kid doing nothing wrong.

He chased the kid.

He murdered the kid.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi has destroyed you and your illogical ineffectual efforts to share what we laughingly call your "thoughts."
> ...




Your posts have already granted you the certified title of village idiot.

So your musings are not of much interest.

You spout silly shit and, for "support," you quote statutes  which do not support your initial stupidity and ignorance.

You are a void.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Loserbility didn't have an answer for that. It was just easier to throw out mindless insults then face his mindless line of thinking.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Wannabe... playing cop was hot on the trail of a guy he called a "fucking punk" on the dispatch call.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > He did papers on how to testify in court, how to handle cross examination, etc..  He did one on the 4th ammendment.
> ...



Is she on trial for murdering someone?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



According to TM texts the injury GZ suffered were not nearly serious enough for snitches. TM was no where near done injuring GZ for snitching on him to police.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


 [my correction of Gatsby's stupid error is in brackets!  ]

Actually, I had not been back in time to see that moronic post of yours.

You quoted a statute without the slightest hint of what it actually addresses and what it does NOT address.  

I cited for you the very law that the judge is almost certainly going to give the jury in the Zimmerman case FROM the law book that spells out Criminal Jury Instructions in the State of Florida.

You, being a mindless and ignorant hack, cannot grasp it.

That's ok.

Your opinions are of no value anyway.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Almost everything in the record is an example of GZ doing something wrong.  If by wrong you mean illegal... that's another question isn't it?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Your question and comment are irrelevant. Watch the trial and learn.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The problem you have is GZ was right on saying that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Retreating to?  I thought the evidence shows them heading to TM's place of residence away from GZ's vehicle.  If GZ was retreating he was sure making a poor effort of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

There is also the testimony of the cop the judge threw out because the cop drew a personal assumption about Zimmerman telling the truth.  But the testimony included the cop saying he told Zimmerman (as bait) that there was video footgage of the whole incident.  He reported that Zimmerman was very excited about that as it would verify his account of what happened.  And this convinced the cop that Zimmerman was being truthful.   But unfortunately it is apparently not allowed for a  witness to draw such a conclusion.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I dont think Zimmerman mentioned anything about bushes.  He just said that Trayvon appeared out of nowhere.  Perhaps he speculated about bushes.
> ...



It was a broken piece of awning that the defense construed to be something called a "slim jim" used to break into cars.

It was found 5 days after Martin was killed in an unsecured crime scene.

It's amazing the defense got away with that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So, your giving me ten degrees of shit because you want to speculate that the judge is going to ignore the statute for manslaughter of a minor in favor of regular manslaughter? That's fucking pathetic loserbility. You could have just that you thought that would be the case. But all your bull shit about me not knowing the law is just that; bull fucking shit. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

DNA expert has been called to the stand. My guess the prosecution is trying to tie the fact there was no DNA under Martin's nails into the fact he didn't start the fight.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ok.  Based on what, did GZ make his determination?  We have hindsight.  GZ did not.... or did he?  Show me some evidence that they had a prior run in.  (i'm not asking you to show.. just saying...)  That's what started this whole thing.. the profiling.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Almost everything in the record is an example of GZ doing something wrong.  If by wrong you mean illegal... that's another question isn't it?



Moving goalpost to fit your ignorance does prove GZ did anything wrong. SCOTUS law defines right & wrong not you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Again, you regurgitate your mere conclusion (an opinion devoid of support) as though that somehow constitutes evidence of your assertion.

It doesn't.

There was nothing EITHER illegal or "wrong" in following Trayvon.  

There is no EVIDENCE that the physical encounter was initiated by Zimmerman.

There is no EVIDENCE that Zimmerman so much as touched Trayvon.

So, point to something in the evidence concrete:  what EXACTLY did Zimmerman do wrong?  Legally or morally or whatever.  I keep asking.  Don't just say it.  Support it and tell us in what way it was allegedly "wrong."

You don't do so because -- face facts -- you cannot do so.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Good point.  And we have that in hindsight.  Interesting problem.  Do we allow "gut" instincts expressed by a defendant to be justified by prior evidence that proves accuracy of "gut" instinct? 

Very very interesting point.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


 
Oh, I forgot to add: that way when Martin jumped out of the bushes to attack him, he could have dropped him on the spot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Blah blah blah... IOW you did not want anyone to present you with the facts you wanted do dispel the facts.  You were just trolling.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No you imbecile.  I am trying to educate you.  Limited by the material I am stuck working with.

The judge will follow the ACTUAL law, not your uneducated, ignorant, uninformed and misguided "understanding" of the law.

The judge WILL (almost beyong doubt) READ the legal jury instructions which I shared for your benefit.

I can lead the jackass (you) to water, but I cannot make you drink from the font of knowledge or wisdom.

You have the right - one you studiously exercise - to remain willfully ignorant.

It is a shame that it's all you have any knack for.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
FYI - I don't use tags, sarcasm or otherwise.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Ayup... crazy guy followed me called me a "___ing punk" reached for his gun... so I shot him. 

Nutz.  FYI if an unarmed football player really wanted to hurt Zim he would have run full speed into him picked him up and slammed him onto the concrete, then proceeded to use his shoes or elbows to bash the blank out of him as the guy gasped for air.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Almost everything in the record is an example of GZ doing something wrong.  If by wrong you mean illegal... that's another question isn't it?
> ...



Nice deflection..  SCOTUS... ROFL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



FYI- I don't troll people when I don't have an argument. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

>>He will testify George Zimmerman blood found on front right hem of Trayvon Martin sweatshirt.

Don't know what that will prove, but I'm sure M O'M will flip the witness and let us know.

heh heh heh.


----------



## Wake (Jul 3, 2013)

TK, thanks for providing up-to-date info from the trial here. I haven't been able to watch any of it today, so it's convenient to learn of it here. So, yeah, thanks for that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Zimmerman exited his vehicle to follow a person he didn't recognize and reported to be acting suspiciously.   That alone is sufficient for some here to brand Zimmerman a racist profiler who stalked and wantonly murdered Martin.   

Moral of story:  never report a suspicious person in your neighborhood, don't participate in neighborhood watch programs, don't consider becoming a police officer, don't attend any law classes of any kind, and don't be a 'WHITE hispanic" if you exit your vehicle in the vicintiy of a minority person, or you will be immediately accused of being up to no good, of having nefarious motives, and will be automatically guilty if you are attacked and defend yourself.

Again I don't know whether Zimmerman is gulty of any crime or not, but I know for damn sure the prosecution has not made a case that he was so far.  But the rush to judgment by some on this thread is just mind boggling.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



GZ saw way more than he can verbalize given his situation. But I could hear enough on the recorded call to police. TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him. Then when GZ lost him he was afraid to give out his info because he knew TM hid near him instead of ruining away or home.

Then the 911 recordings prove the beating would not stop after repeatedly screaming for help. It takes a very depraved person to beat someone screaming for help who has not injured you & is retreating. But TM has repeated this behavior many times before.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> TK, thanks for providing up-to-date info from the trial here. I haven't been able to watch any of it today, so it's convenient to learn of it here. So, yeah, thanks for that.



You are welcome Wake. If you can make it past the trolls, I will be the watchman.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman will walk and cities will burn.   Racism is alive and well in the USA thanks to obama-the most racist president in history.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Further....

Act like the witnesses, hear someone screaming for help, go back to cooking dinner.

Got dinner on the stove here!   Stupid people yelling for help.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

Why do people who routinely rush to judgement think they are making a salient point in accusing others of rushing to judgement?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

If you were the lawyer for the defense and the prosecution at the end of the trial asked if the jury could consider a lesser charge, would you as the defense take the prosecution up on the deal?

I sure as hell wouldn't, but I guess that's why I'm not a lawyer and thank God for that. Maybe there is still a chance that the jury can come back with a guilty verdict, slim as it might be, but that chance is still there.

As to what I think happened that night, the evidence tells me Zimmerman was defending his life. All the testimony and evidence has shown that Zimmerman was well within his rights to defend himself. Unfortunately, and this may sound cold hearted, but Martin was wrong and it cost him his life.

Did Zimmerman chase Martin? I don't think so but he did follow him. Chasing someone means that you want to catch up to the other person while following means you want to see where the other person is going.

Did Zimmerman "Throw the first punch"? No and I get that from Martin's friend who was on the phone with him. She said she heard Martin ask "What you following me for?" and Zimmerman answering with, "What you doing around here?" and then a scuffle. This tells me Martin initiated the fight.

Did Martin come back to confront Zimmerman? Yes and this also comes from Martins friend who was on the phone. She said Martin told her he was and this isn't a direct quote, but she said "He said he was behind the house he was staying" or something like that. This tells me Martin came back at least 100 yards or 300 feet to confront Zimmerman. The pursued became the pursuer so to speak.

Did Zimmerman fear for his life? Yes he did and there are a few reasons as to why he fear for his life. 

The first reason is that he was getting his ass whooped. Now this here wouldn't be cause to fear for his life or harm to his person, but compound it with the two other things, which are coming, I believe anyone no matter how big and bad they think they are, would fear for their own life.

The second reason he feared for his life is while he was screaming for help, no one came and he even said this. He said, not a direct quote here either but he said, "I called for help and no one came". Plus, when Good testified, he said Zimmerman saw him and Good yelled that he was going to call 911 then turned and went back into his house to call. We don't know if Zimmerman heard him or not, but when Good turned and walked away, Zimmerman could have felt like he was alone.

The third reason Zimmerman feared for his life is because he said that Martin told him he was going to die that night and Martin went for Zimmermans gun. Martin may have not even known Zimmerman had a gun but moved in a way to where Zimmerman thought he was going for it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



As usual you just can't have a discussion without insulting and urinating on anyone that questions your statements.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Why do people who routinely rush to judgement think they are making a salient point in accusing others of rushing to judgement?



Do you want me to list my a, b, c's of the Rush to Judgment Crowd on this case?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

To all those following this thread, be advised that there will be no trial tomorrow, for obvious reasons as it is Independence Day. The trial will resume on Friday. That is all.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Why do people who routinely rush to judgement think they are making a salient point in accusing others of rushing to judgement?



You judged GZ as soon as you saw Al Sharpton tell you he was a racist vigilante. You can't deny it. Based on what I heard I thought the same thing. But after I heard the 911 recordings I knew the entire case was a bogus hoax. However Idiots like you kept drinking the justice for Trayvon Kool-Aid & wound up rioting in the street. You are a puppet controlled by your slave masters. I am a free man because I think for myself.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 

My response was to Sarah, not to you.  

Who are you?  The troll police?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



wow  dude you are so deep in GZ's camp you just can't be objective at all..

>>> TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him. 

or TM was holding his pants up in the rain, and was asking why GZ was following him as he walked around GZ's truck on the way home.

>>> Then when GZ lost him he was afraid to give out his info because he knew TM hid near him instead of ruining away or home.

Interesting ... ok let's go with this point of yours.  So if GZ knew TM could hear why would he be spouting racist comments about TM?  To incite TM into attacking him maybe?  

>>> Then the 911 recordings prove the beating would not stop after repeatedly screaming for help. It takes a very depraved person to beat someone screaming for help who has not injured you & is retreating. But TM has repeated this behavior many times before.

WOW I'm sorry who's the guy with the priors again?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Oh, so you're not just being obstinate. You are an idiot after all.

See, when you say this:

"I cited for you the very law that the judge is *almost certainly* going to give the jury in the Zimmerman case FROM the law book that spells out Criminal Jury Instructions in the State of Florida"

The term 'almost certainly' refers to you thinking that the judge is going to use one definition of manslaughter instead of another definition. The only other conclusion, would be that the judge would read no law and that would be a miscarriage of justice. So, clearly the implication is that the judge would use that first definition instead of the third.

But now, you're trying to say that you're not saying that. You're just pretending that legal definition for manslaughter of a minor doesn't exist. And that's just your own stupidity. Utter stupidity. That's all it is. You should not let your personal animosity rule you. It makes you do stupid stuff. Unless, I'm reading you wrong, and you just are that fucking stupid.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

Mertex said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, and neither would Zimmerman be if the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM, racists like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton and the Stuttering Clusterfukk hadn't gotten involved.

You people forget that.

No charges were filed.  Then, somebody in dimocrap-scum HQ said, "Hey, we need something to stir up the Black racist base.  They aren't nearly as interested this time as they were last time."

And that's a fact.  the Stuttering Clusterfukk and his gang of criminals were SERIOUSLY worried about the Black vote until the professional racists like Sharpton and Jackson got involved, invited the domestic terror group, the New Black Panther Party and showed St Skittles mommy and daddy how to get rich off the fact that their son was a piece of shit, ghetto punk that got what he would have gotten at some point anyway -- Dead in the dirt.

St Skittles parents have already applied to Copyright several terms related to St Skittles death, they won a MILLION lawsuit againt the association's Insurance Company.

You people are just fukking stupid.

Stupid fukking dimocrap scum.

This has nothing to do with 'justice' and everything to do with politics.  Including race and gun control.

Fukk you people


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> There is also the testimony of the cop the judge threw out because the cop drew a personal assumption about Zimmerman telling the truth.  But the testimony included the cop saying he told Zimmerman (as bait) that there was video footgage of the whole incident.  He reported that Zimmerman was very excited about that as it would verify his account of what happened.  And this convinced the cop that Zimmerman was being truthful.   But unfortunately it is apparently not allowed for a  witness to draw such a conclusion.


You are embellishing.   The investigator also said Zimmerman might be a pathological liar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well I can promise you that if you intentionally misrepresent what I have posted and/or intend with my post, you will be called on it.  Pretty much count on that.  If you see calling you on it as insulting and urination, so be it.

Now you can either acknowledge that you did mispresent my post and that I have showed you the evidence that you did and apologize, or not.  Your choice.

Meanwhile, the evidence presented so far clearly comes down on the side of George Zimmerman's version of the facts and not what those who want GZ to hang have manufactured as the facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There is also the testimony of the cop the judge threw out because the cop drew a personal assumption about Zimmerman telling the truth.  But the testimony included the cop saying he told Zimmerman (as bait) that there was video footgage of the whole incident.  He reported that Zimmerman was very excited about that as it would verify his account of what happened.  And this convinced the cop that Zimmerman was being truthful.   But unfortunately it is apparently not allowed for a  witness to draw such a conclusion.
> ...



And THEN he said "I think he was telling the truth".

Curtain Close.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



This thread is making everybody pissy.

Settle down, big fella.

I'm near Fort Myers.  You?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 3, 2013)

Simple enough question , if, as you claim, he can not use self defense as a means to avoid manslaughter, then why is he USING it? Are you claiming his lawyer is incompetent?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> >>> TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him.
> 
> or TM was holding his pants up in the rain, and was asking why GZ was following him as he walked around GZ's truck on the way home.
> 
> ...



You are seriously detached from reality. You just make shit up when you don't like reality facts.

Shoving hand in waistband does not look the same as holding up pants. 

GZ did not make a racist comment on the recorded call.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people who routinely rush to judgement think they are making a salient point in accusing others of rushing to judgement?
> ...



You believe that I heard what Al Sharpton said and decided based on that? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



^^^ Irony... jerk, rushing to make a judgment about people he's admonishing for supposedly making a rush to judgement.

Look up god complex.  Then read your post pretending you are someone that you are talking about.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



None of these things happened outside of your imagination.

He saw a person acting suspiciously in a crime ridden neighborhood..

He observed the actions and movements of the suspicious individual.

He was attacked by the suspicious individual...and shot him in self defense.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> So am I getting this right? Zimmerman's school history, credit score, and his past run-ins with the law can be brought up but Martin's texts, school issues, and marijuana use can't?




Good point...of course all of GZ interviews, explanations, excuses, his personal account of the situation, accusations towards Martin, what he saw, blah blah blah are also admitted...Not Martins...Hes dead.

So its give and take I guess.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

FireFly said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > >>> TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him.
> ...



You don't think it's possible he might have "we" pants in the rain that are falling?  Ok fine, holding his junk then?  Crabs from DD?

Dude... a white guy staring at a black guy and calling the black guy a "___ punk" would most certainly be seen by the black guy as a racist comment.  Which would probably be followed by the "___ punk" grabbing his junk and telling the guy on the phone to go "___ himself."  Seems like a very plausible sequence...


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> If Zimmerman takes the stand, he would increase risk of a 2nd degree murder conviction.
> 
> I expect a manslaughter conviction.








Good luck with that.  The prosecution will be lucky if they get criminally negligent homicide.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Acknowledged. That was an error on my part. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

The manslaughter thing:

Manslaughter will be a lesser included offense for jury if either the state or defense request it. Others possible, based on evidence adduced at trial and law.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You were influenced by someone. Admit it! You signed a petition or protested in some way before seeing the facts. You still can't see the forest for the trees. You are still a slave & will remain one until you can wake-up.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Zimmerman will walk and cities will burn.   Racism is alive and well in the USA thanks to obama-the most racist president in history.



As usual. you have it bassawkward, it's conservatives who are racist toward Obama.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Zimmerman will walk and cities will burn.   Racism is alive and well in the USA thanks to obama-the most racist president in history.



We will see real racism as the black community isn't logical. Sorry no amount of evidence supporting Zimmerman will ever be enough.

This is what hate looks like.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Simple enough question , if, as you claim, he can not use self defense as a means to avoid manslaughter, then why is he USING it? Are you claiming his lawyer is incompetent?



Wow, you just make wicked jumps in logic. Who says that the lawyer is using the self defense as an absolute defense against manslaughter? He has to defend the murder charge first and foremost and of course the self defense is part of the equation.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 

NP.  Apology accepted.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 
Sitting on top of ya.   Port Charlotte


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



*No, he's the troll.  Can't you tell by the outfit? *


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No, YOU are the troll, Mr. 34 rep power!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Further still...

Hear someone begging you for help, tell them you're calling the po-po and walk away.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will walk and cities will burn.   Racism is alive and well in the USA thanks to obama-the most racist president in history.
> ...




*An emoticon?*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm about 118 pound girl, I'd still jump right the hell on in there or come out locked and loaded and someone would get shot.

Dinner schminner

I don't get the mentality.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Now you are not sure if I was influenced by Sharpton....but you are certain that I did not come to my opinion on my own.....someone influenced me. Interesting. 

In addition, you think I signed a petition or protested in some way. You have drawn this conclusion based on really solid evidence, I assume. You are not in any way jumping to a conclusion?

Based on this exchange, I am certain that you are a person of little intelligence. I also conclude that you are projecting your tendencies upon me. I believe that you are quite easily impressed by the opinion of television personalities and are essentially unable to reach a conclusion on your own.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You questioned, "[h]ow can anybody assume that Zimmerman was the one who physically assaulted Martin?"  My response to your question was:

Just to make sure I understand what you are trying to say. Shooting someone in the chest and killing them is not assault. But having one scratch on your hand is assault if someone sees you on top of the person who killed you?

Instead of answering the question you went off on a rant.  Clearly by your own admission, you are firmly in the GZ camp, based on what?  GZ's testimony?  Goodmans's testimony?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Truthseeker! The truth you seek...is right here. vvv




Missourian said:


> Zimmerman was concerned
> for the boys safety!​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could get one of those really cool windows with a hoody built into it?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Oh, so Sharpton and Jackson made Zimmerman pull the trigger? LOL! You are confused.



> You people forget that.


You would rather that a murderer go free?  Why am I not surprised?



> No charges were filed.  Then, somebody in dimocrap-scum HQ said, "Hey, we need something to stir up the Black racist base.  They aren't nearly as interested this time as they were last time."


No charges were filed because racist Sanford Police thought they could just sweep another one under the rug.



> And that's a fact.  the Stuttering Clusterfukk and his gang of criminals were SERIOUSLY worried about the Black vote until the professional racists like Sharpton and Jackson got involved, invited the domestic terror group, the New Black Panther Party and showed St Skittles mommy and daddy how to get rich off the fact that their son was a piece of shit, ghetto punk that got what he would have gotten at some point anyway -- Dead in the dirt.


And that's when Republican/conservatives decided that they would go to bat for a Democrat/Liberal Hispanic, because they hate blacks even more, that defending a Democrat/Liberal Hispanic would be something they could stomach.


> St Skittles parents have already applied to Copyright several terms related to St Skittles death, they won a MILLION lawsuit againt the association's Insurance Company.


You forget how quick GZ set up a fundraising website, so the dumbfucks that were rooting for him could cover his courts costs!  



> You people are just fukking stupid.


Seems to me you are more so.



> Stupid fukking dimocrap scum.


Your gutter talk doesn't make you appear intellingent, FYI, just inane.  



> This has nothing to do with 'justice' and everything to do with politics.  Including race and gun control.


Exactly, but it is Republican/conservatives that are so racist, they would rather support a murderous Democrat/Liberal Hispanic, than to see justice being brought against an unarmed, victim.



> Fukk you people


Find someone else, we have higher standards.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Jon Good was larger than both of them. He could have easily pulled them apart.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does anyone know where I could get one of those really cool windows with a hoody built into it?



Call Angie, she'll have an available one in a couple weeks.   Maybe you can get a discount for the hole.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So you conduct yourself inversely to SCOTUS (Supreme Court of the United States) case law? 

Are you posting from jail or the poorhouse? 

Your inability to deal with my posting relevant fact is not a deflection.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Stain A!!!!! THAT IS ZIMMERMAN'S BLOOD ON HIS SLEEVE!!! GAME OVER!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Oh shit! Is THAT what SCOTUS means? If you hadn't added that in parentheses, we might have lived the rest of our lives without knowing that.  You are a regular genius!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Stain A!!!!! THAT IS ZIMMERMAN'S BLOOD ON HIS SLEEVE!!! GAME OVER!



  This guy is soo good.  Things are far from over.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]

No, I did not know. I don't habitually neg so I was mistaken on the rules. So now I know. It's been taken care of.

And now that it has, I say publically that you are now on ignore and I no longer wish to interact with you at all. I am turning my pm function back on, knowing YOU will follow the rules as well and not pm me for any reason whatsoever. Correct?

Sorry, folks, for the derail. Carry on.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Stain A!!!!! THAT IS ZIMMERMAN'S BLOOD ON HIS SLEEVE!!! GAME OVER!
> ...



You're through.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

I've already posted the DNA report.  We all knew what was coming, at least those interested enough in facts knew.  I posted the autopsy report too that shows some tiny scrapes on Treyvon's knuckles.  Teeny tiny..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> 
> No, I did not know. I don't habitually neg so I was mistaken on the rules. So now I know. It's been taken care of.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "it's been taken care of"?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Sorry.  I just thought the statement SCOTUS law defines right & wrong was funny.  I thought their job, primarily, was to determine the constitutionality of federal and state laws.  Right and wrong...  not so much.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I could get one of those really cool windows with a hoody built into it?
> ...



Wow, she's got them in different colors.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Ugh, this line of questioning is putting me to sleep... Has he said anything damning?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Is that Angela Corey sitting in the gallery?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

That's almost the shootin' match.


There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.

Hence the dispelling of one of the major Zimmerman's lies.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



At least get the damn video camera out!  lol


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 
What's wrong with his outfit?

He looks ready to dispatch some libtards.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Both stains A and B are Zimmerman's. That would mean his injuries were actively bleeding when he stood up. Meaning he was injured, meaning he was beaten, meaning MARTIN instigated the altercation, and the MARTIN was on top of Zimmerman the entire time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> Ugh, this line of questioning is putting me to sleep... Has he said anything damning?



Not yet. The state's defense team still has to turn him over to George's defense team. Then he can be damning to their case.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> ...



It's been taken care of. That is all that needs said. Want to know more, ask am admin.

I'm thinking about turning my rep off. When it gets to where I begin to use it as a weapon...I don't think I want it any more. I'll muse on it a bit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I've already posted the DNA report.  We all knew what was coming, at least those interested enough in facts knew.  I posted the autopsy report too that shows some tiny scrapes on Treyvon's knuckles.  Teeny tiny..



Teeny tiny, but scrapes nonetheless. That means he was swinging and punching Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> 
> No, I did not know. I don't habitually neg so I was mistaken on the rules. So now I know. It's been taken care of.
> 
> ...


   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
Should be pretty simple.  I wasnt negging...you were...I wasnt initiating PMs...you were.  Thank you for asking me not to do, what I wasnt doing in the first place...you were.

I didnt interact with you...you approached me.  Dont flatter yourself.  Putting yourself on ignore will put you back in the place you were in the first place to me...nothing.

You abused your friendly privilege...you have probably at worst been issued a warning to control your emotions in the future....you could have lost the entire privilege.  So lesson learned for you.

Conversely, its nice to know that you can get back to being normal again.  Youve had a ruff couple of days.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Defense is stringing out as long as they can the DNA questioning.
YAWN is the technique here sports fans. Always is and always will be.
And it is working as the jury is bored with this by now.
DNA plays no part in this jury decision.
Sorry to the folks that were conned into believing it was.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."

Then why did GZ get out?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone that believes this case is going anywhere close the prosecution's way is as naive and gullible as they come.
So far this is a slam dunk for the defense.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



My opinion of you is based on reading hundreds or your post on this board in various threads. It is a decent map of your state of mind but not solid enough to convict & jail someone like you would have. Left-wing talking points are gospel truth to you. Your views are not based on facts. There is far to much reasonable doubt to convict GZ. The law is set-up to let a few guilty go free to lower the chance of convicting innocent victims. You want GZ jailed even though reasonable doubt exist. You are projecting your judgment onto GZ believing he judged TM the same as you are GZ.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Both stains A and B are Zimmerman's. That would mean his injuries were actively bleeding when he stood up. Meaning he was injured, meaning he was beaten, meaning MARTIN instigated the altercation, and the MARTIN was on top of Zimmerman the entire time.



Not true.  Stain A was Trevon's, stain B was a negative result for blood, stain C positive result for blood but he was unable to obtain dna results.

Swabbed for foreign to Treyvon for blood on cuffs, elbow to cuff, negative for right cuff.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't see how this is overcome.

The only contact that Martin had with Zimmerman was with his fists.

Or possibly bitch slapping him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

That is one stained jacket.

Someone needs to do the laundry.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]
> ...



WOW put down your shovel dude.  Just based on this thread, Gracie appears to have more class in her pinky than you will ever have.  Is that what you are trying to portray?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Is the state defense team dragging this witness out so they don't have to call anyone else who will ruin their case??


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yawn, the only relevance to any of this is that Zimmerman's blood was on Martin.
As the burden of proof is on the prosecution.
Zimmerman shot Martin is not an issue in this. 
How long has this witness been on?
For maybe 3 minutes worth of evidence?
Defense S..........................T.................................R.................................I..........................N......................................G................................I.................................N.................................G it and milking for the bore factor. 
All they will remember IS Zimmerman's blood was on Martin as that is all they are looking for.
Remember, the burden is on the prosecution and this bit of evidence hurts the state's case.
Yawn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That is one stained jacket.
> 
> Someone needs to do the laundry.




  ​


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Left cuff, negative for blood.  For the hooded jacket, no Zimmerman blood, DNA.  That means, he didn't beat poor old Zimmerman up but he was murdered anyway.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap. 

so nothing would be under martins fingernails now would it? You get dna _under the victims_ nails since it is a defensive move.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Why is Z's blood under the hoodie on the sweatshirt underneath?

Never mind, when M O'M flips the witness, he'll tell us.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."
> 
> Then why did GZ get out?



To show TM up?  To chest thump and show the punk who's running the place?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."
> 
> Then why did GZ get out?



Great point...whats funny is when asked by serino why he didnt identify himself as NH watch or talk to Trayvon in an effort to defuse the situation, he says that he did not want to "confront him"...

BUT he lists the hands in the waistband as a sign of intimidation or that he could have a weapon and out of the car he goes chasing him as Trayvon runs away....lol.

Theres a lot to GZs story that doesnt make sense to me...it suggests that he got a little bit of an adrenaline rush, got caught up in the moment and made some negligent choices in the process.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I don't see how this is overcome.
> 
> The only contact that Martin had with Zimmerman was with his fists.
> 
> Or possibly bitch slapping him.



still desperate I see.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> 
> so nothing would be under martins fingernails now would it? You get dna _under the victims_ nails since it is a defensive move.



That's not what Zimmerman stated.

He said Martin grabbed his head and slammed it into the ground.

The evidence does not back that up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Both stains A and B are Zimmerman's. That would mean his injuries were actively bleeding when he stood up. Meaning he was injured, meaning he was beaten, meaning MARTIN instigated the altercation, and the MARTIN was on top of Zimmerman the entire time.
> ...



That was Zimmerman's blood. Sorry. But at any rate, DNA is non determinate in the verdict. The jury is just about fed up with the exposition at this point.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie's gunna be mad at this witness.

He didn't button his suit jacket when he stood up.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."
> 
> Then why did GZ get out?



Because after Zimmerman told the 911 Operator that Martin was running, the operator then asked, "Which way is he going?" Of course the operator had no clue Martin took off behind some buildings and Zimmerman assumed that the operator wanted to know where Martin was going.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how this is overcome.
> ...



Well if you can come up with something..go for it.

How does Martin slam Zimmerman's head into the concrete without grabbing it?

Or for that matter, how does he hold his mouth and nose closed with his hands without the transference of skin, saliva or blood?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Will you support any of the claims you have just made? For example, can you support the claim that "left wing talking points are gospel truth to me"?

I submit that my comments on these boards are original to me and are not based on, copied from or otherwise influenced by any left wing talking points. 

I concede that there are times when my opinion aligns with that of certain political figures, authors or otherwise well-known persons. To say otherwise would be ludicrous. 

I will let you prove your assertions. Find one or more of my comments on the Zimmerman trial and then prove that I mindlessly got the comment from someone else and put it here. 

You fucking imbecile.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Mercifully, the state's questioning is complete. Court is in recess for 15 minutes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

15 minute recess. The jury needs some coffee & No-Doze.


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

Phew, that was long, drawn out, and didn't change anything...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

So GZ chased a person of whom he was afraid?

He gets out of the car when dispatch advises not to, and then he gets out when dispatch wants info.

Hmmm . . . GZ wanted to get out of the car, regardless.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

DNA is circumstantial evidence.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank God the identifying every single stain on the dirty shirt and jacket part is over.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."
> ...



 and said it without insulting anyone!


----------



## Nate (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> So GZ chased a person of whom he was afraid?
> 
> He gets out of the car when dispatch advises not to, and then he gets out when dispatch wants info.
> 
> Hmmm . . . GZ wanted to get out of the car, regardless.



When did the dispatcher tell Zimmerman not to get out of the car?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Thank God the identifying every single stain on the dirty shirt and jacket part is over.



At least he didn't point out any embarrassing ring around the collar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2013)

Nate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > So GZ chased a person of whom he was afraid?
> ...



"He gets out of the car when dispatch advises not to"

Been documented many times dispatch advised GZ not to follow.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

I was reading this mornings news and it said the judge is allowing z's school records and witnesses while in school. But thejudge will not be allowing martin's into evidence. So my question is...since the prosecution opened the door to school records, does this mean the judge now has to allow martins in as well?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that" after he realized George was out of the car following Martin.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



How is that devastating? Did Zimmerman claim Martin fended him off by scratching him?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

So the prosecution decided to sedate the jury as they wind down their case-in-chief?

[sarcasm]Wonderful way to leave an impression of strength at the end of their case.[/sarcasm]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 3, 2013)

Some have asked which way Martin was headed. That could mean a couple of different things, if not more. Just something for some to think about......

He wanted to be just like his Dad?. Just Like His Dad ! | The Last Refuge


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> ...



Umm, when I grab something I do it with my palms toward the object I am grabbing, not my fingernails.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> ...



grabbing someones head would not put dna under the fingernails. 

I see not (fingernail) scratches on on gz....so nothing under tm's nails is consistent with gz's statement.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Why?

If the prosecution couldn't prove guilt, why would you assume that he was b/c he didn't want to take the stand?

that's just ignorant


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



yeah...he'll support it...ummm...GZ said it, so it must be true...lol.  People believe what they want to believe...few are able to read thru the trees.  The bias takes over and they arrange it to fit their narrative.

The prosecution approached this case from the wrong direction.  Take race out of it and concentrate on GZs negligence...prove that, put that in the juries heads and let them decide what he did wrong or right that night.  Should have made it manslaughter and not M2, that right there changes how they have to approach it.  Manslaughter?  They can go after negligence.  M2?  They have to go after murder...dumb move!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That's the thing----there's nothing to come up with. You keep inventing things in hopes of a conviction.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman is guilty of waking while white looking.

nothing more


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I was reading this mornings news and it said the judge is allowing z's school records and witnesses while in school. But thejudge will not be allowing martin's into evidence. So my question is...since the prosecution opened the door to school records, does this mean the judge now has to allow martins in as well?



No, it's two separate things.   You can't victimize the victim, the judge ruled his stuff can't be let in.

So unless a door opens the jury won't hear any of that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



There's two parts to this.

First, the injuries to the back of Zimmerman's head weren't significant. As in, if someone were physically slamming the head into the concrete multiple times, the expectation would be that the trauma would be moderate to severe. That's not the case.

Second, that sort of action requires a person to grab the head. Martin had no hair, so in order to get a firm grip to do something like that, you'd need to claw the head. Bear in mind, it was raining that night, making his head slippery.

Zimmerman was very clear about this. He said Martin "grabbed" his head, and slammed it into the concrete.

The evidence simply  does not support that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



Just da facts Jack errrr Rat.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> So GZ chased a person of whom he was afraid?
> 
> He gets out of the car when dispatch advises not to, and then he gets out when dispatch wants info.
> 
> Hmmm . . . GZ wanted to get out of the car, regardless.


 

Not that anything the telephone answerer had to say is relevant, but can you read back the part when Zimmerman was told to stay in his car.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does anyone know where I could get one of those really cool windows with a hoody built into it?



Wasn't it Jamie Foxx who was wearing a Trayvon Martin T-shirt this past week?   Not to mention Congressman Rush who got on the House floor wearing a Hoodie and expressing that it is not criminal to wear a hoodie.  (As if that was the issue here.)











But there's no rush to judgment, right?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."
> 
> Then why did GZ get out?



Dispatch said "let us know if this guy does anything else" TM ran so GZ got out to see direction thinking danger was gone. GZ was doing as he was told & stopped when he was told. TM was setting up to ambush GZ. GZ only figured that out when he stopped & TM vanished. He was clearly afraid to reveal any personal ID info to dispatch at that point. Likely because he could hear that TM did not run away & could not see him as he looked down either sidewalk.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The evidence doesn't refute it either--back to square one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



You mean besides this, right?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Not inventing a thing.

Just watching the trial.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> DNA is circumstantial evidence.



I have no idea why the prosecution is following this line of questioning about the gun, how it works, how other guns work, DNA on the hoodie, DNA on the sport shirt, DNA on Zimmerman's jacket, DNA on the gun....

The ONLY thing in question should be the motives of Trayvon and George as related to the incident that we all know occurred....George and Trayvon had a fight...George shot Trayvon and Trayvon died. 

What is the big deal with the DNA on anything at all?  Is the prosecution just trying to confuse the jury?  I am relatively sure that they are becoming impatient with these inconsequential questions.

The question I would be asking:

Trayvon was once within George's sight at a point near George's vehicle.  Trayvon disappeared into the darkness.   George took a walk that must have taken over a minute.

If Trayvon was worried about some creepy man following him, WHY DID HE RETURN TO A LOCATION NEAR ZIMMERMAN'S VEHICLE AGAIN?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weakest post of the day is "TM was trying to intimidate GZ by sticking his hand in his waistband as he circled his vehicle mouthing things to him."
> ...



Yeah...dispatch said "just let me know if he does anything, ok" because GZ was describing Trayvon as coming towards his truck with something in his hands...GZ was describing this as a threat, so the dispatch was telling him to let him know if he acted on it....geez, people.

When he got out to follow almost right after that...he was told "we dont need you to do that".

Really tired of the GZ crew acting as if the dispatch was telling GZ to follow and gather info....quite the opposite.  But that doesnt fit the narrative, right?

http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/326700-full-transcript-zimmerman.html


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Of course it refutes it.

The damage to Zimmerman's head doesn't support what he stated.

And neither does the forensics on Martin.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



Both injuries are minor.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



call the state's attorneys and have them run with it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



So he laid down and beat his own head into the concrete.


good fucking god


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




you dont have to "grab" a head to make it hit the ground.....   and when you grab someone you do not always scratch them with our nails.. 

lol.. looks like the head moves to me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AXB8nGq5jc]Super Slow-motion Slap in the Face - OWNED! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9zgdin8-Ys]Super Slow Motion Punch To The Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a desperate grab at a floating straw.

Where are the witnesses to testify that Zimmerman banged his own head into the concrete?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No need.

They are..


----------



## Redfish (Jul 3, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > DNA is circumstantial evidence.
> ...



because he wanted to thump that crazy ass cracker in the head.   TM started the fight and came out on the short end of it-------end of story, end of trial.    Now the black racists can begin to burn their neighborhoods in every major city in the country.   That'll show whitey!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Zimmerman stated that Martin grabbed his head.

Was Zimmerman lying?

Yes or no?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> ...



nor does it refute.

I can snatch anyone up and not scratch them enough for dna.


damn dood, don't be so fucking dumb about this


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Defense is making the prosecution regret it's line of questioning.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


again, when you grab someone you are not using your fingernails to do that.... you are using the palms of your hands. If there were scratches on gz, the i would expect dna under tm's fingernails. There are no scratches on gz, nor does gz say tm scratched him.  

grabbing, punching, slapping..... if, as is witnessed tm sitting on top of gz.... all of those things will put gz's head in contact with the ground. Of which are consistent with gz's version of events. 

so far the dna evidence is consistent with gz's version of events.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No argument there.  I have a feeling the crime rate went up when li'l Trayvon moved in.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There is no evidence of "profiling."

He followed.  That is not "chasing."

And the QUESTION is whether or not he "murdered" Trayvon.  It is not something he necessarily "did" wrong.  He shot Trayvon, causing Trayvon's death.  That is not the definition of "murder."

0 for 3, Sallow.  I am disappointed in the lack of thought you just displayed.  Seriously.  You have the ability to do much better.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Wrong again.  I want you to *state* FACTS.  So far, *you have not.*

I know why.  It's because you cannot do so.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defense is making the prosecution regret it's line of questioning.



I think the prosecution knows it has no case and are only pursuing this due to media pressure.   After all,  its all raaaaaaaaaaaaacist an sheeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



First off, the injuries were very minor. They weren't at all life threatening.

Second off, Zimmerman STATED that Martin grabbed his head and slammed it multiple times on to the concrete.

I am going completely by the evidence..not conjecture.

Other than Zimmerman's statements, nothing supports that.

Not the severity of the injuries.

Not the DNA information gotten from Martin.

So unless you are going by a leap of faith, the statement by Zimmerman seems unlikely.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Why do people who routinely rush to judgement think they are making a salient point in accusing others of rushing to judgement?



I don't know.  Why *do* you behave in that manner?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?



No.

He claimed that he went for the gun..and locked his hand before he got it.

That seems improbable. But not impossible.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?



Keep trying to convict----er I mean..  trying to make sure all the evidence is taken into consideration.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


If I was going to smash a bald guy's head against a sidewalk I'd use his ears for handles. I seriously doubt anyone would simply use their palms.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Why do you hate Hispanics?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?
> ...



I googled it and his pal that testified for him claimed that Zimmerman said Martin grabbed his gun.

"Somehow I broke his grip on the gun when the guy grabbed between the grip and hammer," Osterman, author of "Defending our Friend: The Most Hated Man in America," said, quoting a Zimmerman he described as "stunned" and "detached. ... 

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3038241/posts


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 3, 2013)

It would make sense there would be DNA under his fingernails the way Zimmerman described it.  Something isn't right there.  imo.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




........DUMBrown


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



So far, zimmerman has not testified. 

the evidence supports zimmermans head in contact with the ground. 

grabbed, punched, slapped .... the head was put in contact with the ground. Severity is of the injuries is not what is in question. 

all mr dna is doing is saying they were in contact with each other.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

WTF?? One stick to scrape all 5 fingernails on each hand?? Just how broke is the town of Sanford that they have to skimp on sticks??


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Blah blah blah...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That wasn't in Zimmerman's statement.


----------



## Survivalist (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Sallow, weren't you you one of jurors on the first OJ trial?

"If the glove don't fit you can't convict!"


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?
> ...


He's claiming self-defense therefore the burden is on him to prove it was self-defense.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



As we can all see, that constitutes an admission on your part.

You are unable to state facts.

That's fine.  You aren't alone.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


perfect right.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No, so the guy must be lying and his testimony should be discounted.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



heh..i would just put my hand on this forehead and pound away. Why mess with the ears.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Capturing post.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




hearsay. 

and he has retreated that statement.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


You are incapable of telling any kind of truth.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Before or after it was revealed that none of Martin's dna was on the gun?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Simple enough question , if, as you claim, he can not use self defense as a means to avoid manslaughter, then why is he USING it? Are you claiming his lawyer is incompetent?
> ...



^ Despite repeatedly having his ignorance exposed, Gatsby stubbornly persists in repeating his erroneous claim.

Let's set the record straight (again) for him and anyone who might otherwise be misled by his ignorant and erroneous claim:

*In the Zimmerman trial, justification IS an absolute defense for the accused*.

If the jury determines that Mr. Zimmerman was justified in his use of force, they will acquit him.  Period.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




zimmerman has injuries, regardless of now minor consistent with his version of events. 

an eye witness puts martin on top beating up on the person under him.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



But that doesn't mean that Martin started the fight, if true. It merely means that at one point in time Martin may have had the upper hand in defending himself.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



i believe it was before.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



^ says one of the most abject total liars in the history of USMB.

You wouldn't RECOGNIZE truth, you depraved lying sack of worthless crap.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




That's correct.

And one way to interpret the injuries is that Zimmerman was hit in the face and fell backwards on the concrete, which caused the abrasions.

The forensic pathologist testified that she felt that there were 3 times that Zimmerman's head may have hit the concrete but no more than six times. All of the injuries were insignificant. Thus it seems that Zimmerman's head made contact as a result of punches or slaps..but was never deliberately "slammed" into the concrete.

That is a very serious inconsistency with Zimmerman's recollection of events.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 3, 2013)

Nutters stick together. If they think you are not a nutter.......if even for just a moment......they will swarm.

My greatest joy here occurs when a nutter is misunderstood by another nutter. The attack is swift. Followed by the " Hey! It's me!".  The gesticulations that follow are a thing of beauty!

25 dude........if you are going to play devils advocate.........you have to let the dummies know in every post.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Survivalist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



Stick with the Zimmerman case, buddy.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

I would be happy if the GZ hanging jury here would at least look at the police transcript of the initial 9/11 call.  That would keep many argument from being based on really erroneous assumptions:



> Dispatcher: Sanford Police Department. ...
> 
> Zimmerman: Hey we've had some break-ins in my neighborhood, and there's a real suspicious guy, uh, [near] Retreat View Circle, um, the best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle. This guy looks like he's up to no good, or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

ANd the witness drones on... and on... and on... and on.

At the rate this is going, the state's defense team will rest their case sometime around Labor Day.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



it also does not mean that zimmmerman started the fight. 

911 tapes clearly state that zimmerman said he "lost him"


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No.

Zimmerman may have told him that.

Which further illustrates that Zimmerman's recall is in question.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



punched, slapped or grabbed... its still martin sitting on top of him dont all of that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No they are not.

Hence this thread.

Zimmerman's statement is inconsistent with the evidence.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




your thread was about dna under martins fingernails.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Well this news will devastate the defense claim that Trayvon viciously scratched Zimmerman.

Oh wait.  That's NOT a defense claim.

Oh well.  So much for this alarmist thread.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ANd the witness drones on... and on... and on... and on.
> 
> At the rate this is going, the state's defense team will rest their case sometime around Labor Day.



Let him run the clock out for today.

This is a good place to leave it with the jury for the day off.

Somewhere in stained shirt and jacket land.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

The prosecution overcharged and they are living to regret it...they had political and social pressure to throw the book.

Manslaughter?  Show negligence and let the jury decide

M2?  You have to "prove" murder.

The two charges require a totally different approach to the trial.  The evidence is not there for M2 and the states own witnesses are proving it.

Instead of there being a realistic shot at GZ serving some time for negligence, he will most likely get off.  Personally?  I think he should get off for M2?  You have the state, who originally did not even arrest him now they are trying to prove murder going in direct contradiction with their own justification for not arresting and charging him in the first place.  Sad sad sad.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Zimmerman is in a unique position here..he's already admitted to fatally shooting another human being.

That's generally held as illegal.

And the standard for "self defense" is pretty high, since Martin was unarmed and not involved in any crime.

There are several very key points in his statement that are unsupported by the evidence.

Most importantly that his life was in danger.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ANd the witness drones on... and on... and on... and on.
> ...



The judge seemed fairly eager for the State to wrap it up today, possibly Friday.  I think court will run a little later than usual tonight.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know why this has anything to do with racism. Zimmerman is a *HISPANIC! *The real racist are the blacks that will beat and kill whites over this joke of a trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'll buy that.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going to post this here because I think it has a direct reflection on the Zimmerman trial and bolsters the arguments made by several commenters in the thread.

If our resident Jedi (Mods) disagree, please accept a heartfelt and sincere 'oopsie' on my part  

*Poll: More Americans View Blacks As Racist Than Whites Or Hispanics*



Even a plurality of blacks say they are the most racist. Which is a direct result of the left/media/Hollywood brainwashing people into thinking racism against whites is acceptable.

Via Rasmussen:




> Americans consider blacks more likely to be racist than whites and Hispanics in this country.
> 
> Thirty-seven percent (37%) of American Adults think most black Americans are racist, according to a new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey. Just 15% consider most white Americans racist, while 18% say the same of most Hispanic Americans.
> 
> ...



- See more at: Weasel Zippers | Scouring the bowels of the internet | Weasel Zippers

Edge:

I think this is dangerous.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

No objections from the prosecution. I think they know their case er goose is cooked.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




you can also argue that gz was standing his ground. 

It does not matter if_ any of us _think his life was in danger. What is going to matter is if gz thought _his _life was in danger. 

having someone sitting on top of you beating you up and grabbing for the gun.....  

you tell me if you would "think" your life is in danger at the time. 

i know i would think that in the moment it was all happening.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The court camera just flashed a shot of the jury...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 3, 2013)

Well the defense team didn't do themselves any favors with the knock knock joke and other questionable parts of their opening statement.

But kudos to the defense for allowing the prosecution to alienate the jury via boredom.  It worked when the prosecution went into days of interminable highly technical testimony of DNA evidence at the OJ trial.  They so bored the jury that they completely blocked all that out.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Do we have to follow stupid laws that SCOTUS struck down? 

If you are acting the way you define as right, but against laws upheld by the SCOTUS, do you win?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Right, it doesn't really tell us anything. And apparently Zimmerman "found" him again.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



They aren't going for a "Stand Your Ground" defense.

And the standard is a bit higher than merely "thinking" your life is in danger..it really has to be in danger.

So far it's been established that Martin wasn't suffocating Zimmerman nor was he deliberately slamming his head against the concrete.

Thus what's left is the "going for the gun" part of the story. Which doesn't seem supported by the evidence either.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Well...he did say he had a really bad memory, which is why he had to get out of his car and "look for a street sign."


----------



## Duped (Jul 3, 2013)

This case is laughable; the prosecutions case is based on Zimmerman provoking Martin into approaching him, and breaking his nose, and beating his brains out, or shooting him with his own gun. Martin was not cornered; he chose cofrontation, and violence, and forfeited his life. 
From what I can tell, the prosecution would not have taken the case if not in fear of black racism. They probable don't want to win, and they are doing an excellent job of it.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



you can also argue that martin found zimmerman and attacked.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Right. But again, with a self-defense defense, the burden is on Zimmerman to prove it was self-defense.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Which also makes no sense.

Instead of looking for a street sign on the well lit part of where he was, he chooses to cross a dark courtyard where a "dangerous individual" may be lurking.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


And where no street signs exist.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You should not think.  You are inept at thinking and your repeated failed attempts only bring embarrassment for you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, I have to leave for a bit. I've got landscapers coming to do some cutting. Hopefully they do a better job doing cuttings than Mr Boring currently on the stand.


And i'm going to keep the sticks and send them to the Sanford cops. They don't seem to have enough sticks.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> ...



Unless Martin scratched Zimmerman he is not going to have DNA under the nails.  When you are on top of someone and grab their head, you do not use your nails, you use your fingertips, the pads of your fingers.  Sounds to me like you are grasping for straws here.

Immie


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Not at all.

The injuries aren't consistent with being "slammed" into the concrete. The forensic pathologist testified to that.

This is just another point the corroborates that Zimmerman's account isn't accurate.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


>>> Do we have to follow stupid laws that SCOTUS struck down?
Have to?  No.  Laws that are struck down, are no longer laws of the land.

>>> If you are acting the way you define as right, but against laws upheld by the SCOTUS, do you win?

Win? Maybe.  Sans, any discernible scenario in your question, I can only point to the purpose of the appeals court system is to bring some matters of constitutionality, eventually, to the SCOTUS.  Many SCOTUS decisions are overturned by subsequent courts.  

This is really a different thread... which is why I said nice deflection.  Like I said too bad you negged me for your deflection.  Odd.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> DNA is circumstantial evidence.



Does that make you feel better about things?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > It'ss been so long since I put someone on ignore that I've forgot how to do it...can you give me a refresher?
> ...


 @Rat in the Hat...Thanks...have fun with the landscaping.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> No objections from the prosecution. I think they know their case er goose is cooked.



This commentary is getting tiresome.  The jury was likely very interested.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> No objections from the prosecution. I think they know their case er goose is cooked.



I wouldn't draw that assumption.


----------



## Survivalist (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Survivalist said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Keep grasping at straws and ingore the greater picture.

No DNA on St. Trayvon's nails!  No DNA on the gun!

Zimmerman must be guilty!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > No objections from the prosecution. I think they know their case er goose is cooked.
> ...


*
Or wishful thinking, either. *


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You are sooo hot in that new avatar.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Every single witness the state has put on the stand has testified that the injuries to Zimmerman are consistent with his head being banged against concrete. In other words, the only person in the entire universe who believes that Zimmerman did not get his head banged against concrete is you.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...


 
Zimmerman claims that his dna was under Martin's nails?



Seek help.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Go ahead and repeat the same lies. You know your arbitrarily applying the manslaughter of an adult as opposed to manslaughter of a minor standard. And though I've said this a dozen times and you've bold faced lied every time, I'm just setting the record straight for anybody passing through. 

As usual though loserbility - go ahead and fuck yourself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if the injuries were minor or not, all that matters is whether Zimmerman acted under the legal definition of self defense, which does not require you to wait to get shot in order to shoot back anywhere in the world.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



he has an eye witness to martin sitting on top of him beating him up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Which actually proves they are dumber than you.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 3, 2013)

More than one.

The burden is on the STATE to prove Zimmerman acted maliciously...

They haven't done it, so far.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > DNA is circumstantial evidence.
> ...



No, it's reality. I'm sorry if that upsets you.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



And again, no witness as to who started the fight.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ever been in a fight? If yes, describe it in exact detail, and remember that getting one small detail wrong proves you are a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Survivalist said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Survivalist said:
> ...



Zimmerman shot Martin.

He states that his life was in danger and that required deadly force.

So far?

The facts..as in the evidence..don't seem to back that up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?



Believe it or not, touching something does not transfer DNA every single time. Then we have the fact that every single state's witness has testified that it was pouring that night, and that the gun got washed by the rain after the shooting, and you are left looking incredibly stupid for pointing out that there is no DNA on the gun.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You are never hot in anything.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Most evidence is circumstantial.

You see a man walk into a house with a gun and hear a loud 'BANG' and a couple minutes later, the same man walks out with the gun still smoking.

The Cops later discover a victim dead of a gunshot wound.

What you saw was circumstantial evidence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Court is in recess until 8:30 am Friday morning.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I understand that. Too bad Sarah doesn't.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



No.

Zimmerman claims that Martin "grabbed" his head and "slammed" it into the ground with sufficient force as to justify using deadly force to stop the attack.

That has not been proven by the evidence.

You folks seem to think you can kill people with a gun out in the streets and claim self defense, on basically a whim.

That's not the standard. Even in a racist state like Florida.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The burden in a criminal case is always on the state, not the defendant. The state has to prove that what Zimmerman did was with malice and a depraved mind to prove murder, good luck with that when everything the state puts on actually corroborates Zimmerman.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

The jurors will be drunk within fifteen minutes of leaving the courthouse.  Not a one will remember specifics of the last few hours of testimony, other than that it made them want to drink to forget.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

OK, the Zimmerman trial is now booooooooriiiiiiing.  State ain't got nuttin' but defense witnesses.  Defense don't need nuttin'.   This debacle has to be the biggest waste of money since the Titanic.  

Somebody's reality check is in the mail!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 3, 2013)

Recess until Friday, 8:30 ET.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Martin  wasn't armed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> The jurors will be drunk within fifteen minutes of leaving the courthouse.  Not a one will remember specifics of the last few hours of testimony, other than that it made them want to drink to forget.



Are you insinuating it has done anything _other_ than make people want to drink to forget?  Seriously?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



That's correct.

And there are witnesses that testified that at some points in the struggle Zimmerman was on top.

It seems the fight was not as one sided as Zimmerman is leading everyone to believe.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Maybe you two should get a room?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if the state brings in 10,000 witnesses that Zimmerman started the fight if Martin was trying to kill Zimmerman.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > The jurors will be drunk within fifteen minutes of leaving the courthouse.  Not a one will remember specifics of the last few hours of testimony, other than that it made them want to drink to forget.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



This is the first insult in the thread in this exchange.

It's from you to me.

Lets get that straight before moving on, okay?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




and again... we have a witness of marting on top of zimmerman. 


it all depends on who you want to believe and what versions of events you want to believe, ravi.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

*You know what's odd, and it's quite possible that the prosecution will absolutely blow this trial just like Marcia Clark and Christopher Darden did at the OJ Simpson trial when they asked OJ to pull that shriveled golf glove onto his hand, but this is my point:*

*This is what an abrasion looks like if your skin is dragged across a surface like a cement sidewalk:*





*
Zimmerman had two 3/4" cuts on the back of his head that didn't require sutures.  And even looks like he could have reached around with a razor and done it himself.  Now....who would ever think to wound themselves in the aftermath of shooting somebody without any proof that it was self defense?  

Well, besides someone who was charged with assault on a police officer in 2005?*


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



And..that has not been proved.

Quite the contrary.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That is irrelevant, all that is relevant is if Zimmerman thought he was going to be hurt or killed when he acted. Why is that so hard for you to understand?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



So you believe that if you start a fight..and start losing, you have the right to kill the person beating you up?


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 3, 2013)

So George is on his back getting his ass kicked and  he says to Trayvon...hold up a minute brother while I try to recall what the professor said in that criminal justice class about stand your ground....oh yeah now I remember...pow!!!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?
> ...


But I didn't say there was no DNA on the gun. I said there was none of Martin's. There was some of Zimmerman's and another unidentified person. 

Talk about looking stupid, you take the cake.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Wrong. When claiming self-defense the defendant must prove self-defense. That's the way the law works.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It not irrelevant at all.

Because we are talking about Zimmerman's mindset.

And if his actions were justified.

Thus far, the evidence is showing that Zimmerman was not in danger of losing his life.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



no... but he could have been if he was going for the gun. 

Armed means weapon......

Any idea how much damage i can do to someone i am sitting on top of...with a can of soda? 

trust me.... a can of soda (iced tea) is a pretty darn good weapon.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There is one witness that says Zimmerman was on top. Unfortunately, for you, that witness also insists that there were three gunshots, and he continued to insist this even after the entire 911 call he made was played in court and it clearly showed there was only 1 shot. He also claimed he could tell who was on top from inside a brightly lit room looking out int a dark and stormy night.

By the way, can you explain why he didn't know who was on top until he was in court? Funny that in all the interviews before that he never mentioned that little detail, don't you think?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

LMAO [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] and [MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION]

You go!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> So George is on his back getting his ass kicked and  he says to Trayvon...hold up a minute brother while I try to recall what the professor said in that criminal justice class about stand your ground....oh yeah now I remember...pow!!!



A huge part of the evidence supporting Zimmerman is his back. It proves without a doubt that he was on the bottom.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Except he wasn't using a can of soda to strike Zimmerman. He was using his hands.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No it isn't, the first was when I pointed out you are the only person in the universe that thinks Zimmerman did not have his head bounced off the ground.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Of course it matters. If Z started the fight Martin had every right to defend himself.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Selma Mora is a "he?"

Rachel Jeantel is a "he"?

Who is this "he"?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



you are wrong again, bath salts.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


^^^
that is presuming that zimmerman started the fight.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Strangely enough, it never will, because Martin is not on trial. Which is why your insistence that it is somehow relevant that it has not been proven means a damned thing in this trial proves that you should not be discussing it.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *You know what's odd, and it's quite possible that the prosecution will absolutely blow this trial just like Marcia Clark and Christopher Darden did at the OJ Simpson trial when they asked OJ to pull that shriveled golf glove onto his hand, but this is my point:*
> 
> *This is what an abrasion looks like if your skin is dragged across a surface like a cement sidewalk:*
> 
> ...


 
Are you saying this is the standard?  Once you have injuries that resemble the above you can shoot?

Please quote the Florida Statute where that appears because I must have missed it the numerous times I've read the law.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Not really. At some point in time it was testified that Martin was on top. That doesn't mean Martin started the fight. It only means that at one point in time Martin was on top.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That is what the law says everywhere in the world, why should it be different just because you have a problem with it?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



My bad.

And that would be incorrect as well.

The Forensic Pathologist established that Zimmerman's head probably hit the concrete at some point. And the injuries were insignificant.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



i did not say he was using the can...i said...i could be used as a weapon. 

if martin is going for the gun.... then the whole situation changes.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Link? That's total bullshit.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



And if M started the fight then Zimmerman has every right to defend himself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I just looked that up and it says the DNA was on the holster and somewhere on the gun. My guess is that if the DNA was tested against the cops it would prove cross contamination.

By the way, even though Zimmerman admits firing the gun there was no gunpowder on his hands. I think that proves that the rain was pretty heavy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I am hearing on TV that the little stunt the prosecution tried to pull accusing and proving Zimmerman that he lied about stand your ground is mere semantics. Since this case isn't about stand your ground, but one of self-defense, the prosecution seems to be floundering.
> ...



It would be important if he was using stand your ground as a defense but he's not.  Other than that it's just something he wasn't thinking about at the time.  If legal procedure was  something he dealt with every day he might have remembered better.  

There is just no way the prosecution can say "Mr. Zimmerman you knew about stand your ground when you pulled the trigger.  You intended to use this as a defense didn't you."

Looking back this is probably why the defense attorney waived the immunity hearing.    It was a masterful use of strategy.   Now the prosecution just looks like it has so little it has to resort to deliberate confusion.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yes. Except Z was following Martin and in reality made his own bad situation.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

If Sybrina Fulton is supposed to be the final prosecution witness, I think it would have been a better tactic to call her tonight and let the jury keep her testimony on their minds for the next day and a half.  If they call her, it will be on Friday just before they rest.  Then the defense witnesses will be on jurors' minds all weekend.  

This prosecution is a joke!

Is Pam Bondi Angela Corey's boss?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



IM, some people are just stuck on stupid.  It does no good trying to teach him.  He took law classes!  Just ignore the git and move on.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




and the 911 tapes clearly show zimmerman saying.  

he lost him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The prosecution overcharged and they are living to regret it...they had political and social pressure to throw the book.
> 
> Manslaughter?  Show negligence and let the jury decide
> 
> ...



Geexus.  Another one.  They charged appropriately.  Murder 2. They had to do that because they could not show premeditation on Zimmerman's part AND there was no negligence involved.  Zimmerman intentionally pulled the trigger.  You cannot charge negligence for an intentional act.

The case should never have been brought.  It is a waste of time and money.  Their initial response to let Zimmerman go was correct.  All of this was foisted on them, probably in part by the Holder Justice Dept.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If Sybrina Fulton is supposed to be the final prosecution witness, I think it would have been a better tactic to call her tonight and let the jury keep her testimony on their minds for the next day and a half.  If they call her, it will be on Friday just before they rest.  Then the defense witnesses will be on jurors' minds all weekend.
> 
> This prosecution is a joke!
> 
> Is Pam Bondi Angela Corey's boss?



The State completely blew the order...if they bring Ms. Fulton tonight, then they present her after a complete afternoon of verbal Valium; if they wait, then you have the problem you have alluded to.

A comedy of errors, really.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I think they brought it up to show that he actually is more knowledgeable than he lets on about stand your ground and also that he lied in the interview.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not in Florida, New York, Washington, or even federal court. All self defense is an argument that any reasonable person would have reacted the same way, the state still has to prove that what you did was not reasonable. The only time there is a burden on a defendant is if they claim self defense under the battered woman theory where their life was not in immediate danger.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *You know what's odd, and it's quite possible that the prosecution will absolutely blow this trial just like Marcia Clark and Christopher Darden did at the OJ Simpson trial when they asked OJ to pull that shriveled golf glove onto his hand, but this is my point:*
> ...



*You are missing my point.  

 Those prosecutors need a couple of ER docs as expert witnesses to show how injuries are sustained.  They see people every day who have been beat up in fights and know the difference between a wound made by a cut as opposed to skin being abraded by concrete.*


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well no..it doesn't.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are purposefully making shit up Sarah! I can see right through you little charade. The evidence points in a completely different direction that from what you are asserting!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The extent of injuries is irrelevent unless you can prove that Zimmerman had the training and the presence of mind to evaluate his injuries while getting the crap beaten out of him. Frankly, you have a better chance of proving he is actually Batman.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 3, 2013)

Why does the Left hate Hispanics who defend themselves?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No witness = reasonable doubt in my book.  He is supposed to be innocent until proven guilty.  It is up to the state to prove murder.  If the state cannot prove that Zimmerman was the only aggressor and that Trayvon was only headed home and jumped without any provocation, they seem to have a problem.

Remember, the burden of proof is on the state.  The defense need not prove a doggone thing.

Immie


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



How can he miss a point you didn't make?

Did you hear of the term "punctate abrasions"? That was what was seen on his forehead and on the posterior of his head, which is consistent with abrasion with concrete. 

Were you even paying attention?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Oh gosh..


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He is a generic pronoun used because I am not following the trial closely enough to know the gender of all the witnesses. Would you prefer that I used the word asshole?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The state has done a pretty good job of eviscerating Zimmerman's version of events and constructed a theory as to why and how he came to shoot an innocent kid.

The last 2 days have been extremely good for the prosecution.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

The defense strategy is to bore people to death.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well, I'm not the brightest bulb in the chandelier, but I suppose if I wanted to slam someones head into the concrete, I would simply knock him to the ground, straddle him and hit him on the face.  As I recall, this is what Zimmerman said happened.

But here is a question for you:  If a man is on lying on his back on the ground, and you are sitting on top of him pummeling him, how in the hell can you hit him in the face (remember Zimmerman's  broken nose) and NOT drive his head into the ground/concrete???    As I said, I am not the brightest bulb in the chandelier and I don't know how it could be done.  The simple laws of physics would seem to apply here; that is  when you hit in man in the face, his entire head moves in a direction opposite the force of impact.  This would suggest to me   that the head would hit the concrete with the same force which had been applied to his face.

But I could be wrong.  I was wrong once before.  That was in the 1970s when I though I was wrong and I wasn't.  Joking.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well, I dunno. He has a pretty nice looking hat!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Funny you posted that.

Because that's sort of exactly what the state is doing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The defense strategy is to bore people to death.



The defense hasn't had their turn yet. It's still the prosecution presenting their case.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



There are multiple testimonies that put Zimmerman on top in the fight.

So you might want to point out which witness said what.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The forensic pathologist that couldn't see the injuries in the photos of Zimmerman? Even that idiot said that the injuries were consistent with his head hitting the ground, possibly more than once. You are still the only person in the universe that doesn't believe that little fact.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If it total bullshit prove me wrong.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



First off..no it's not.

Second off, there's nothing to establish that Zimmerman's nose was broken.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Prove it. it should be easy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The defense was trying to say that the natural shape of Zimmerman's head..was an injury.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Eh..  I could squeeze Zimmerman's head between two hands and smash it to the ground without getting anything under my nails...  At best you could argue, the lack of evidence does not prove or disprove the accusation.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Except they aren't.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not the way it looked to everyone else in the universe, but thanks for playing "Lets say something really stupid in order to look dumber than dog shit."


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The defense strategy is to bore people to death.
> ...



Stupid, tricky trial procedure.  It's almost too complicated to bear.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Sure:



> The 2012 Florida Statutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the statute.

Point out which clause the defense is operating under. And thus far..they've said they aren't using "Stand Your Ground".


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wrong, he is not required to prove anything.  The burden is the state's alone.  He need not even provide a defense if the state's case is as weak as it sounds.

Immie


----------



## Intense (Jul 3, 2013)

*Zone 2 Posting Rules apply. Thread Partially cleaned. Further violations will result in infractions and bans through the Holiday Weekend.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Forget it, Sarah G, NoTea; I should have ignored the both of you a long time ago. You can join the 16 others such as yourselves on my ignore list. Can anyone else give me a good argument?
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS Pam Bondi and pRick Scott appointed Angela Corey.
> 
> SHIT!  Now I don't even have Pam in Tallahassee, that's it, throw them all out and let's start over.
> 
> The indictment of Corey, which was handed down last week (Citizens Grand Jury), charges Corey with intentionally withholding photographic evidence of the injuries to George Zimmermans head in the warrant she allegedly rushed to issue under oath, in an effort to boost her reelection prospects. At the outset of this case, black activists such as Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, demanded that he be charged with murder, after local police had thus far declined to arrest him pending investigation.


That stuff has been like that ever since that uppity nigga, rosa parks got on a bus.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'll just leave that one alone


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sorry -  for all you Link??? er's:
> 
> Angela Corey Indicted By Grand Jury Regarding Zimmerman Trial for False Arrest | The Last Refuge



It was in self defense.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


 
Oh, I'm not missing anything.  I referenced Florida Law for a reason.  All you liberals from the cesspool cities in the north don't understand.

The reality is Martin didn't even need to lay a finger on George to wind up being shot.  All George has to say is he believed his life was in danger.
I'll admit it would be a tougher case to defend but it is the law.
Had the media not stirred up the shit pot, George would never have been arrested, because the law also protects us from prosecution when defending ourselves.

Now I understand how this can make the knees of a liberal shake, but that is my goal.  The more liberals who understand the law here and learn how many of us have concealed weapons licenses may cause them to think twice about retiring here or vacationing here.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Everyone else in the Universe isn't a forensic pathologist.

If they had evidence to support that bump isn't a natural part of Mr. Zimmerman's head, I am sure they will provide it when it's their turn to bat.

They didn't do much to refute it on the cross.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I was talking about uppity niggas like al sharpton, jesse jackson. Martin luther king, medgar evers, duh.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Cool hat....and its him...so pretty cool in my book...beats glittering cartoons of alter egos of yesteryear


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *You know what's odd, and it's quite possible that the prosecution will absolutely blow this trial just like Marcia Clark and Christopher Darden did at the OJ Simpson trial when they asked OJ to pull that shriveled golf glove onto his hand, but this is my point:*
> 
> *This is what an abrasion looks like if your skin is dragged across a surface like a cement sidewalk:*
> 
> ...



First of all...nobody has stated that George Zimmerman was "dragged across a surface".  His testimony is that his head was slammed against the cement.  If Zimmerman DID have abrasions that look like what you pictured it would make his testimony suspect.  The injuries that Zimmerman DID have are consistent with injuries that one would expect from the attack that GZ says happened.

Secondly...did you REALLY just propose that Zimmerman cut himself with a razor to create those cuts in the back of his head?  That's got to one of the stupidest things I've heard on here.  What did he use to accomplish this...where did this "razor" go once he had finished cutting himself...and when did he have time to do this with witnesses on the scene almost IMMEDIATELY following the gunshot.

As for the charge of assault on a police officer?  It was a charge that was dropped.  Why?  Because while pushing away an undercover officer's arm when you don't realize that they ARE a police officer is technically assault...it's such a pathetic example that to charge someone for doing so is completely over the top...which is why it was changed to a lesser charge.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

George had fun, fun, fun, until the cops took his nine mil away.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well no.

Zimmerman has admitted to killing Martin.

The state has to prove that's what occurred and that Zimmerman's story of self defense isn't accurate.

Thus far? That's what they are doing.

The Defense will get a turn to refute the case the Prosecution has put together.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution overcharged and they are living to regret it...they had political and social pressure to throw the book.
> ...



As you usual, your ability to understand words has gotten you into trouble. Do you know the meaning of overcharge? He basically agrees with most of your viewpoint. He doesn't believe it's murder and like me, he's skeptical that it's even manslaughter. But you're so fucking averse to anyone that doesn't say things exactly how you see things, that you set off like a firecracker every time.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

The DNA guy is really good for the prosecution.  West is objecting to some weird thing already.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> George had fun, fun, fun, until the cops took his nine mil away.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's the statute.



You're one subsection late on the governing statute.  The one quoted in your post deals with "home protection," as indicated in the language of its title.

General self defense is covered in 776.012:

Title XLVI
CRIMES

Chapter 776
JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE

View Entire Chapter
776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the others imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.
History.s. 13, ch. 74-383; s. 1188, ch. 97-102; s. 2, ch. 2005-27.

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson do not fall into the same category whatsoever.

They fall under the Agenda Opportunist category.

Big difference.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *You know what's odd, and it's quite possible that the prosecution will absolutely blow this trial just like Marcia Clark and Christopher Darden did at the OJ Simpson trial when they asked OJ to pull that shriveled golf glove onto his hand, but this is my point:*
> ...



There was already testimony that Zimmerman's injuries were minimal.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The DNA guy is really good for the prosecution.  West is objecting to some weird thing already.



The Prosecution's case has been such a train wreck, Sarah that you seem to view any witness who doesn't turn into a boon for the defense to be "good for the prosecution".  I hate to point out the obvious here but the Prosecution's "case" doesn't seem to exist.  Why did this even go to trial?  Seriously...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I'm sure the defense will present evidence from a hospital or doctor that says contrary right?

Or maybe they won't.

What do you think?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *You are missing my point.
> 
> Those prosecutors need a couple of ER docs as expert witnesses to show how injuries are sustained.  They see people every day who have been beat up in fights and know the difference between a wound made by a cut as opposed to skin being abraded by concrete.*



With all due respect, they have put on medical testimony stating that the wounds are consistant with the head striking concrete.  Honestly, if it is really necessary for you to imagine a scenario where GZ uses a razor blade to self inflict injuries when witnesses were on the scene within a few seconds after the shot was fired and the police were there within 15-30 seconds and no razor blade is found on the scene or on GZ and not medical testimony is even suggested other than by yourself... well, you are admitting the weakness of the prosecutions case and complaining about them not putting on evidence that you have no factual basis for believing exists...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> George had fun, fun, fun, until the cops took his nine mil away.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 3, 2013)

You really don't get the way it works, do you, swallow?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's the statute.
> ...



And I am reasonably sure that the state is proving that Zimmerman wasn't being reasonable.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *You are missing my point.
> ...




lol ... that's a good one.  "Oh no, I shot someone.  I better whip out a razor blade from my back pocket and cut myself before the cops get here.  Wow, the cops are here already? That was fast. I only have time to make a few cuts."


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> You really don't get the way it works, do you, swallow?



Listen koshergrl, if you want to swallow, I want dinner first.

And maybe a movie.

And you have to get my girlfriend's okay.

Otherwise? No deal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yeah it's me... sometimes it's better to show your real face so folks know who they are talking too.  Course it also gives em something to shoot at.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Until you've been punched in the nose and had your head slammed onto concrete several times, Sarah...do you REALLY think you have the right to decide what WAS and WASN'T "minimal"?

You seem to think that Zimmerman should have allowed Trayvon Martin to slam his head against the concrete until he had some serious brain damage and only THEN make a decision to use his gun...a notion that's almost laughable.

This isn't someone who drew and shot his gun as someone approached him in a threatening manner...this is someone who drew and shot his gun only after that person punched him in the face, knocked him down onto the ground, straddled him...and slammed his head against the pavement.  

Admit it...you don't REALLY feel that there is a legitimate reason for a private citizen to use a firearm to defend themselves.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> And I am reasonably sure that the state is proving that Zimmerman wasn't being reasonable.



True, they are attempting to do so, and I have no problem with that assertion.  I was simply pointing out the correct standard being applied in this case.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA guy is really good for the prosecution.  West is objecting to some weird thing already.
> ...



I've already said the lead prosecutor, Bernie, should be fired after this however, he is doing very well for the past few days.  Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Yeah it's me... sometimes it's better to show your real face so folks know who they are talking too.  Course it also gives em something to shoot at.




I was going to give your pic beard and mustache graffiti...







...but I see someone already beat me to it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution overcharged and they are living to regret it...they had political and social pressure to throw the book.
> ...



There was possible negligence...you dismiss it.  "we dont need you to do that" does not mean continuing up the same path he ran from you on...in the dark...in the rain...holstering a pistol....running after at first and then looking for an address later.  Go back to the truck you were in when you were talking to dispatch...if you need to find the address...drive over there...maybe...I woudnt even advise that because GZ already described the situation as escalated.  Sooooo?  Wait for the people you felt the need to call in the first place...the cops...you did your job.  

I would also point to him not identifying himself...he had the opportunity to do so and chose not to...dont want to identify yourself?  Good, then stay in your truck and stay back...stop hounding the kid...you appear as a creep following someone in the dark...this is extremely discouraged by law enforcement even if you did witness an actual break in.  NOT identifying yourself gives the perception to the followee that he is being pursued and in his mind this is creepy because he has done nothing wrong as GZ suspects.  He doesnt know who you are...you have the responsibility at some point to identify who you are to defuse a situation you have admitted has escalated.

Would the jury find negligence?  Dont know, but that is the route I would be taking...not trying to prove murder.  If you do it anyway (follow/pursue) and something happens...you may be found negligent if you wind up shooting the person you are following...especially if you are a NH watch captain and should know better...my opinion and would attempt to sell that to the jury.  There are other things too within the same timeline...pile it all on and let the jury decipher the proof.

FINALLY...there was evidence of manslaughter...that is what Officer Serino wanted...see his interview with the FBI...I have it if you need it.  He sites the exact things I am...Serino mentions in that same report as being pressured to file heavier charges...so, there was possible negligence, there was a better case for that and they succumbed to the political pressure is my guess.  The kid was dead, people were protesting and they did not want to hear anything manslaughter...they wanted some type of M2 charge for murder while racially profiling...some even demanded he be charged with a hate crime...no evidence of that.  They should have listened to Officer Serino.

It is not for you or I to decide what is negligent...it is for a Jury to decide.

People disagree with negligence...I respect that.  Let the two sides put the case together and let the jury decide.  But at least there is a shot with manslaughter.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA guy is really good for the prosecution.  West is objecting to some weird thing already.
> ...



In fact the leading far left legal blogger on HuffPo, Judge H. Lee Sarokin, agrees.  His most recent blog on HuffPo is dated July 2, 20153 and is entitled:

*When Is the Prosecution Going to Start Presenting Its Evidence AGAINST George Zimmerman?*

Judge H. Lee Sarokin: When Is the Prosecution Going to Start Presenting Its Evidence AGAINST George Zimmerman?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > And I am reasonably sure that the state is proving that Zimmerman wasn't being reasonable.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL...your definition of the prosecutor "doing very well" seems to be any day in which the Prosecution doesn't prove the Defense's case.  Talk about setting the bar low...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Look a little like Connery.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well no, the state has to prove that what happened was in fact murder.  All the defense needs to do is poke holes in what the state claims happened.  Basically Zimmerman only needs to get across the idea that he feared for his life, whether he proves it or not and whether or not it is true. 

If an adult male is pounding my head into the concrete repeatedly, I am going to fear for my life and do everything I can to stop him.  So the state needs to prove Martin was not even fighting back and was simply executed.  I don't think they have proven that.

Of course, it is all up to the integrity of the jury and whether or not they hear about the threats of riots and want to prevent them at the expense of the life of an innocent man, assuming Zimmerman is innocent.

Immie


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...




Not seein' it...

Connery looks like the guy from "The Professional"...the Frenchman...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's me... sometimes it's better to show your real face so folks know who they are talking too.  Course it also gives em something to shoot at.
> ...



Plenty of room on the hat for graffiti..


----------



## syrenn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



in my opinion, the state has done a bang up job if handing zimmermans defense gifts on a silver platter.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Is everyone on the thread going to change to face avs now?  

I'm so yesterday with the whole repsol bike thing.

Snook?  What's thread wardrobe of the day.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> LOL...your definition of the prosecutor "doing very well" seems to be any day in which the Prosecution doesn't prove the Defense's case.  Talk about setting the bar low...



They've had excellent witnesses and are finally stepping up.  They have never proven the Defense case, let's get serious.  I've also been critical of the Defense, they are acceptable at best.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There's NONE. This is just black racism and liberal white guilt. This is all bull shit.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 3, 2013)

sarah g:  wow, the prosecution is so awesome, they finally are not doing the defense's job for them

rest of the world:  the prosecution is helping zimmerman's case


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



There's an entire series of events that happened before Martin was murdered.

And there are a couple of version that exist.

Zimmerman's and reality.

Thus far the reality is conflicting with Zimmerman's in some very big ways.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Speedos for men, bikinis for women.

Cod pieces and no no optional


----------



## Rozman (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




And your many years of forensic studies backs up your statement.
Thanks for sharing your extensive expertise...
I guess they should just convict Zimmerman and execute him and stop wasting
the taxpayers money.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Yurt said:


> sarah g:  wow, the prosecution is so awesome, they finally are not doing the defense's job for them
> 
> rest of the world:  the prosecution is helping zimmerman's case



Yurt:  Ok, I might just pop into the official Zimmerman thread and post something stupid even though I haven't seen one minute of testimony.

Sarah G:  Thanks Yurt, we already knew you do that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Actually they haven't.

They were able to get some pretty good testimony out of some pretty hostile witnesses (Rachel and the Police) and use forensics to reconstruct what happened that night.

Additionally they've landed a devastating blow to Zimmerman's credibility to point out he lied on national tv when he said he never heard of "Stand your ground."

And did so in a very cool and calm demeanor.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You might want to stop engaging in hyperbole and discuss the merits of the case.

But then again..that would conflict with your conservative world view.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I will leave it to you to share with us your vast knowledge on criminal trials.

And what does any of this have to do with my so called conservative view?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > sarah g:  wow, the prosecution is so awesome, they finally are not doing the defense's job for them
> ...



actually, i've commented several times on the actual testimony

unlike you

perhaps you should either pay more attention or be more honest


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
This is the perfect example of *alternate reality*.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



That was a nice area when I visited there years ago.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



GZ did not say a racial slur on the police call. 

Did wannabe cop GZ know so much law that he could draw his gun on TM & make him beat him up so he could get away with shooting him? 

Does GZ have magical mind control powers that kept TM from saying GUN while Dee-Dee, the other witnesses & 911 recordings were listening? 

Those magical powers also made the gun he was holding on TM invisible to witness. 

Maybe you are & your party are afraid of guns & wanted to invent a poster boy for gun control but the facts backfired on your ass!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You sound as if you were there.

Pardon me, if I do not take your word for it.

Immie


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I wouldn't expect you too.

But the Trial is being televised.

It's, thus far, been pretty interesting.

I invite you to watch it.

Especially if you are participating in the threads concerning it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Is it possible to act in self defense even though prior actions could show negligence?

I know that the prosecution is not going down the negligence route as Serino wanted.  So they will not be hitting on the negligence issue too much...they are trying to prove murder...almost execution style...bad move.

A manslaughter charge and we would be seeing a slew of negligence.

Was it truly negligence?  That would be for a jury to decide.  But please dont keep asking for "proof" of negligence...that has been stated ad nausea.  Put that reasoning in the mind of the jury and let them decide.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sorry, I work for a living.  

Nor have I stated that I felt one side or the other would win.  Nor have I made post that seemed to indicate I was actually at the scene.

Here let me remind you of what you posted:



> There's an entire series of events that happened before Martin was murdered.
> 
> And there are a couple of version that exist.
> 
> Zimmerman's and reality.



Immie


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



*Google Darlie Routier and Charles Stuart, just off the top of my head. It's not exactly a new idea, it's just new to you. *


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Is it possible to act in self defense even though prior actions could show negligence?
> 
> I know that the prosecution is not going down the negligence route as Serino wanted.  So they will not be hitting on the negligence issue too much...they are trying to prove murder...almost execution style...bad move.
> 
> ...



It seemed GZ was negligent at first. But after reading TM texts GZ read the situation correctly & conducted himself appropriately the entire time. He was lead into a trap & attacked. It is difficult to watch someone, drive & talk on the phone to police at the same time, so he was a little slow to realize he was led into an ambush.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



You can catch the streaming videos..


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...




How long did Darlie Routier and Charles Stuart have to stage their evidence?  We're talking seconds for Zimmerman to pull that off.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




I'm feeling nauseous already...

...and that's just from imagining myself in speedos...


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


*

So says the only witness.  You make it sound like there's video from a CCTV instead of an excuse made by an jerk who should have had his gun rights yanked in 2005.*


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



You don't have the good sense to quit while you are behind...do you?  Does it really matter if an idea is old or new if it's ridiculous?  If you're left with this kind of nonsense, NoTea...it simply points out how bad the case IS against George Zimmerman.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 3, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The State of Florida even INCLUDES the list of LESSER INCLUDED offenses that a jury may consider.
> 
> Yes.  The State (by the prosecution) may indeed ask for the lesser charges, and if they aren't too embarrassed to ask (since it might be seen as acknowledging the basic weakness of the charges they specified in the first damn place), it is almost a certainty that they will ask to have the jury consider such lesser included charges.



Correct.  Either side can request instructions on so-called lessers, provided such an instruction would be reasonabley supported by the evidence that has been presented.

It has been my personal experience that, many times, in high-profile murder cases, the prosecution gets macho and decides to go "all or nothing" with murder one.  They do not file any additional (lesser) charges nor do they ask for lesser instructions.  Most of the time when they do that, they get their ass handed to them.

For that reason, if the prosecution is going for a lesser (or lessers), I would say that's a smart move.  From the prosecution's standpoint, a convicition for SOMETHING has to be better than a not guilty verdict.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Even if I wanted to waste all evening catching up, I would never make such preposterous posts that more or less said I was there and I, only I, know what reality is.

That was what you indicated.

No one knows what the jury will find.  And quite frankly, you don't know jack shit about the reality of what happened on the tragic night that Trayvon Martin lost his life, I do not care if you have watched every second of the trial fifteen times.  You don't know what happened.  You made up your mind many months ago and if you were on that jury, the defense would not have a prayer.  Let's hope reasonable people are sitting on that jury, not people who made up there minds long ago.

Immie


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Us gals wanna see.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



*Looks like Zimmerman decided to bleed for the cameras AFTER he left the police station. *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oJjeUY6I-A]Raw Video: Zimmerman at Fla. Police Station - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wake (Jul 3, 2013)

Watching the DVR'd trial on America Live today, I'm not so sure about the outcome.

The troubling part is where the scientific guy whose name I don't remember stated that there was no DNA of Trayvon Martin's on GZ's gun. How much weight does that carry? Is it damning?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You are the one that is arguing that self defense is negated if someone starts the fight. Prove it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The bump that was bleeding is a natural part of Zimmerman's head? Did he shave his head to make cleaning up the blood easier?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



They proved that? When?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Google Darlie Routier and Charles Stuart, just off the top of my head. It's not exactly a new idea, it's just new to you. *



In both instances they had plenty of time to commit the act.  We do not have that here and it is directly contradicted by the medical evidence produced by the prosecution which indicates that the wounds are consistent with striking ones head on concrete.   

So you wish to assert that in a time window of perhaps 2 seconds, GZ was able to slash himself with a razor blade and dispose of it so no one could find it   That the medical personnel who examined and treated the wound could not tell a slash from an abrasion... but somehow you can tell it was a slash instead of an abrasion and are now complaining that medical evidence which you have no factual basis for believing exists, should be presented to the court.  Do you know how silly that sounds? 

PS, another good one woud be  Jeffrey R. MacDonald, but again, he had plenty of time to self inflict wounds without fear of discovery.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Have a finger licking great day.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why should they, the state is making their case for them.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Actually, he looks like my hubby.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Trust me,  the speedo image was a grenade I lept on to save the rest of you.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Lol.  I'm on board.
> 
> Let' have it.
> 
> Doesn't his thingy say "show me"?



I thought it said free parking.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Lol.  I'm on board.
> 
> Let' have it.
> 
> Doesn't his thingy say "show me"?



Nope on the bikini. Closest thing you'll get to that being shown is being on my friend list to see my album where it just shows my top portion while snorkeling. 'Sides...my avie dress is almost see thru. Use yer imagination.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



That is the problem, the state has to prove that Zimmerman attacked Martin with his face and the back of his head and then shot him in the back from the front. I just don't see that working out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> Watching the DVR'd trial on America Live today, I'm not so sure about the outcome.
> 
> The troubling part is where the scientific guy whose name I don't remember stated that there was no DNA of Trayvon Martin's on GZ's gun. How much weight does that carry? Is it damning?



Gadawg made clear that DNA is circumstantial evidence, it has not bearing on the verdict, and carries little to no weight.


----------



## rdean (Jul 3, 2013)

They did find Zimmerman's bullet in Martin's chest.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The state has done everything but declare that Zimmerman is innocent on the front page of the New york Times, which reality do you live in?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You really don't get it, do you? The police are never hostile to the state, the fact that the state is treating their own witnesses, called to make their case, like they are cross examining defense witnesses proves how stupid their case is.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Lol.  I'm on board.
> 
> Let' have it.
> 
> Doesn't his thingy say "show me"?




Nope,  but that's not a bad idea...and a little less divisive. 

I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Wake (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the DVR'd trial on America Live today, I'm not so sure about the outcome.
> ...



Hm... I wonder if the jury will keep that in mind.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



*No, it simply points out the ineptitude of the prosecution.  Unless you think OJ Simpson was innocent, too.  

Let me give you some help, OLDstyle:  look up Vincent Bugliosi and see what he did with Charles Manson and how he did it.   

Bugliosi is in his late 70's now but he had plenty to say about the Simpson trial and I bet he's going to have some interesting commentary about this one, too. *


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

rdean said:


> They did find Zimmerman's bullet in Martin's chest.



After he admitted he shot him.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> Watching the DVR'd trial on America Live today, I'm not so sure about the outcome.
> 
> The troubling part is where the scientific guy whose name I don't remember stated that there was no DNA of Trayvon Martin's on GZ's gun. How much weight does that carry? Is it damning?



Not damning.  Not even really troubeling as the expert testified under cross that weather conditions of the day could account for same.  

More troubeling, but not damning was the absence of Zimmerman DNA from under Martin's finger nails.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.  I'm on board.
> ...



Free George... lol love the avatar Missouri


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 3, 2013)

Bet the jury room sounds just like this place,scary innit.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the DVR'd trial on America Live today, I'm not so sure about the outcome.
> ...



The dna thing proves Zimmermans story is bullshit, but sadly he will get away with killing an unarmed innocent kid.

Sad but true.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

This is called Trial Lull.

5 freaking months in the Jodi thread and we all call each other friends now.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Google Darlie Routier and Charles Stuart, just off the top of my head. It's not exactly a new idea, it's just new to you. *
> ...



*Zimmerman wasn't bleeding at the police station after he was picked up.  Watch the video.  Not the "enhanced" version put out by Fox, but the raw video. *


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

Not everyone can see me, Testarosa. Just those on the friends list. So I ain't that brave.


----------



## Wake (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> More troubeling, but not damning was the absence of Zimmerman DNA from under Martin's finger nails.



Hm. Did GZ state that TM scratched GZ in self-defense? You probably know more on this than me, so do you want to help a simple guy out, please?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > More troubeling, but not damning was the absence of Zimmerman DNA from under Martin's finger nails.
> ...



No.  The claim is that Martin grabbed GZ's head and slammed it against the concrete.  It seems reasonable that in doing so, som GZ DNA would get under Martin's fingernails... thus the absence of same is troubeling but not damning.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 3, 2013)

rdean said:


> They did find Zimmerman's bullet in Martin's chest.


 
No shit!

Wow. Well then, it's a slam dunk.

Cripes you guys are dumb as dirt.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Unbelievable.  You dont get to rewrite the law.  Negligence is a failure to act appropriately.  This was not a failure to act.  It was a deliberate action.  He is on trial for committing a deliberate act, namely shooting Trayvon and killing him.  Everything before that is largely irrelevant.



> negligence
> 
> n. failure to exercise the care toward others which a reasonable or prudent person would do in the circumstances, or taking action which such a reasonable person would not. Negligence is accidental as distinguished from "intentional torts" (assault or trespass, for example) or from crimes, but a crime can also constitute negligence, such as reckless driving.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Not everyone can see me, Testarosa. Just those on the friends list. So I ain't that brave.



Me either baby 

Weirdos bounding around.


----------



## Wake (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Huh. That's a good point.

Maybe TM's finger tips weren't deeply clutching GZ's skull. Maybe so. Do you know if they swabbed not only TM's fingernails, but also palms, fingers, etc? IF there was no speck at all of GZ's DNA on any part of TM's hands, then I'd say that's pretty doggone damning. 

Trials can be so riveting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The prosecution bored the jury half to death with the DNA questioning...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone can see me, Testarosa. Just those on the friends list. So I ain't that brave.
> ...



Yup. The bad thing is...you don't know they are fruitloops until some time has passed then BAM! 
Sometimes red flags are slow in rising.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to act in self defense even though prior actions could show negligence?
> ...



Fair enough.  I would agree with that for the most part.  My difference would be that negligence could be shown at least to the time of being punched...so further than early on.  If he took the stand I would have a ball with his "he said he was gonna kill me" statement; his reaching for a "phone" that wasnt there; and the fact  that he never identified himself.

On the other hand, I do think that GZ had a right and reason to be suspicious and I dont think he went out that night to kill a black kid.  I think he was doing what he thought was in the best interest of the neighborhood given the recent crime in the area.

I just feel that the adrenaline rush he got as things escalated clouded his good judgment and he went from being a concerned citizen to giving the perception to trayvon that he was being stalked or pursued by a stranger in the dark.  And i believe that "in the dark" is key also...that changes things a bit and it should have tipped GZ off the possible perception he could have on the person he was following.

Now, if it had turned out that trayvon had committed a crime that night, then you could say that GZs suspicion was right.  It turns out that his suspicion was wrong...that changes things for me also.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


*

The only witness?  What about Goode?  He was the eyewitness that actually went outside and was close enough to see what was going on.  He testified that it was Martin on top of Zimmerman...that Zimmerman was calling for help and that Martin was raining blows down on top of Zimmerman MMA style.

George Zimmerman didn't lawyer up following the shooting.  He gave statement after statement to the Police.  He walked them through the incident.  When the lead detective tried to bluff Zimmerman by telling him that they had the entire incident on tape from a surveillance camera, Zimmerman's response was "Thank God!"  Is that the response of a guilty man?  Of someone who has something to hide?

Your problem if you're a Zimmerman "hater" is that his testimony stands up to the physical evidence.  It's why the lead detective said in court that he thought Zimmerman was telling the truth.*


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

The weirdest part of this case is when Z claimed that TM sat up after he shot him and said _You got me._


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Zimmerman wasn't bleeding at the police station after he was picked up.  Watch the video.  Not the "enhanced" version put out by Fox, but the raw video. *



Are you now trying to say that he was not bleeding on the scene and that the EMTs did not clean him up and the the pictures taken by the police on the scene and by witnesses on the scene were fraudulent?  And is it also your opinion that  GZ is a hemophiliac who would keep bleeding regardless of being treated and that GZ was not injured at all that day and that he self inflicted those wounds on the following day and perhaps bribed the police which reported it, bribed the EMT's who reported it and...  

What are you trying to say?  And does it involve someone shooting from the grassy knoll?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



You mean the "raw" video where the lighting was so bad that you couldn't make out the injuries to Zimmerman?  The video that the main stream media ran with for weeks to "prove" that he wasn't injured at all?  The video that didn't show the injuries that are clearly in existence from the photos that were taken at the scene of the shooting?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Zimmerman wasn't bleeding at the police station after he was picked up.  Watch the video.  Not the "enhanced" version put out by Fox, but the raw video. *
> ...



NoTea never saw the pictures Singleton took at the scene. They have been shown multiple times. Try not to waste your time with NoTea, he/she isn't interested in the facts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Gracie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Didn't know the board had an albums feature.. friend groups... lots of toys.  Will have to pick out some photos now I guess.... slow in rising issues... heh not here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



I have great respect for Vincent Bugliosi, NoTea.  I've got a feeling that if he DID comment on this case it would be to state that they never should have brought the case to court.  I highly doubt that Bugliosi would have allowed himself to be pressured into taking this dog of a case to court.  He's smarter than that!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Well no..they haven't.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The weirdest part of this case is when Z claimed that TM sat up after he shot him and said _You got me._



Maybe you shot me?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 3, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Um..Bill Lee resigned for a bit.

And the Sanford police were treated, and rightly so, like keystone cops.

They can't be happy with that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Unbelievable.  *You dont get to rewrite the law*.  Negligence is a failure to act appropriately.  This was not a failure to act.  It was a deliberate action.  He is on trial for committing a deliberate act, namely shooting Trayvon and killing him.  Everything before that is largely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And YOU dont get to define "appropriate"...the jury does.  

The failure to act appropriately came before the intentional act...it would be up to the jury to decide if his failure to act appropriately could have prevented the intentional act.  

Trayvon walked away and past GZ on different occasions he eventually even ran from this strange man following him in the dark.  He continued to be followed.  GZ was told "we dont need you to do that"...thats a clue to go back to your truck...not continue up the path where the "suspect" ran.  I think a case can be made that that he was negligent here and then a case could be made to the jury...it would be up to them to decide.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 3, 2013)

I just heard Martins mother is going to be allowed to take the stand. WTF kind 9f circus rules are they going by? She didn't see shit so what's she going to say that isn't completely skewed? 

With a conviction this will be grounds for an automatic retrial or appeal.

Just plain dumb for the judge to allow. Her testimony will be COMPLETELY tainted with grief and emotion NOT facts.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The weirdest part of this case is when Z claimed that TM sat up after he shot him and said _You got me._
> ...



I did not know people could talk with an exploding bullet in the heart and lungs full of blood.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Unbelievable.  You dont get to rewrite the law.  Negligence is a failure to act appropriately.  This was not a failure to act.  It was a deliberate action.  He is on trial for committing a deliberate act, namely shooting Trayvon and killing him.  Everything before that is largely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're largely irrelevant. Negligence accounts for a myriad of facts in the lead-up to an event. Therefore he's not just on trial for 'one deliberate act.'

Now, if you and loserbility weren't so hostile towards people intelligently regarding the law, there could have actually been a discussion of potential culpable negligence. If it makes you feel any better, I think the prosecution's case is fluffy to non-existent in regards to culpable negligence. But, some juries are stupid and you never know if they'll even use a modicum of blame upon GZ to justify manslaughter in lieu of giving no punishment at all.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Time for me to get off



Wait, tell us how you get off or videos later.  Thank you.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



heh...

you got me
you shot me

similar sounding phrases to a guy who's ears are ringing from the gun shot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



last gasp.. dunno


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah i'm outta here too... gonna watch tonto ride into the sunset.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable.  *You dont get to rewrite the law*.  Negligence is a failure to act appropriately.  This was not a failure to act.  It was a deliberate action.  He is on trial for committing a deliberate act, namely shooting Trayvon and killing him.  Everything before that is largely irrelevant.
> ...



It's a legal definition.  What happened before he shot Trayvon is largely irrelevant.  He committed a deliberate act. That rules out negligence.
I can tell for the next 9 months or more the Left is going to be stuck on the meme of "the prosecutor over-charged the case".  Like self defense is not a positive defense in murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's the Barney song.  If I can't have fun in this thread I'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Time for me to get off










Might I direct your attention to post #6665....http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-167.html#post7478489​


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable.  You dont get to rewrite the law.  Negligence is a failure to act appropriately.  This was not a failure to act.  It was a deliberate action.  He is on trial for committing a deliberate act, namely shooting Trayvon and killing him.  Everything before that is largely irrelevant.
> ...



So sayeth the man who took many law classes and thinks we have a right to open carry.
Can you get your tuition back, dumbo?
At least two posters have explained the legal issues here.  But you're stuck on stupid.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just heard Martins mother is going to be allowed to take the stand. WTF kind 9f circus rules are they going by? She didn't see shit so what's she going to say that isn't completely skewed?
> 
> With a conviction this will be grounds for an automatic retrial or appeal.
> 
> Just plain dumb for the judge to allow. Her testimony will be COMPLETELY tainted with grief and emotion NOT facts.



The assumption is that Martin's mother will testify that the screams for help on the 911 call are Trayvon's.  That would normally be powerful testimony except in this case Trayvon's father initially told the Police that the screams on the 911 tape WERE NOT his son's.  So if the Defense calls him and brings that into evidence...then presents witnesses that know George Zimmerman to testify that it IS him screaming for help then Trayvon's mother's testimony will essentially be cancelled out.  Especially when it's pointed out that the father's testimony changed prior to a civil suit in which the Martin family got an estimated million dollar settlement from the homeowners group.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I think you're on to something here


----------



## Vox (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



The DNA "thing" does not prove ANYTHING.

Sad. For you. But true.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wake said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



They did not swab any other portion of TM's hands.  

What we have here is a half point for the prosecution.

Conversely, Zimmermans blood was found on the cuff of Martin's shirt that he wore underneath the hoody, indicative of his hands being close to where GZ was bleeding... and supporative of the the claim by Zimmerman that TM was slamming his head into the concrete.  

What we have here is 2 points for the defense.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



They can.

Now you know.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



We can all admit that GZ pulled the trigger. Yet, they could not conclusively say that his DNA was on the trigger. Also when there was no definite finger prints on the gun of either person, I don't think you can prove or disprove GZ's claim that he had the gun or reached for the gun.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



They used the same swabs to collect most of the DNA (I thought I heard)... pointless.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



They didn't teach any part of that in "How to kill and get away with it 101."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And they can reflex up from the impact of the shot to allow you to get out and hold their hand over the wound.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Haven't read all the replies, so sorry if this has been brought up. In regards to the gun being pressed against TM's chest when fired, you should get used to hearing the term "out of battery" when regards to this particular gun. I'm not a gun person, but I'm sure someone can comment on that.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





It's good news!  I was just surprised you were sharing it with us...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Haven't read all the replies, so sorry if this has been brought up. In regards to the gun being pressed against TM's chest when fired, you should get used to hearing the term "out of battery" when regards to this particular gun. I'm not a gun person, but I'm sure someone can comment on that.



Out-of-battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


*

Wow, you just love making up your own laws. Do you have some felony conviction or adjudication of mental incompetency that no one else is aware of?*


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Makes so much sense since you have given so much proof.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 No they aren't. The man has had a weight gain this past year consistent with hitting damage to the skull. People with that kind of an injury are candidates for early onset dementia, personality change, etc. The blood pattern is consistent with having his head being hit on concrete that has an edge to it, such as the edge of a sidewalk or curb, pebbles on the concrete, or whatever.

What happened to Zimmerman was horrific. His response was to save himself, because he thought he was being hit so hard he could die. Especially when the guy says something to the effect of the other person is going to die.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

Essentially, if there were to be any out of battery discharge, it would need to occur if there were no way for the gas to escape from the muzzle, it would rebound back into the breech and burn the hand of whoever was using it. As far as I know, that never happened, there was no matter or particulate from the bullet on his hand, or any burns from an out of battery discharge.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


*

In the absence of video what is the next best medium? Eye witness? I believe he was also tagged as the only eye witness. That's what we have to go on. Speculation is not admissible in this trial.*


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Trayvon was punching not scratching...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Essentially, if there were to be any out of battery discharge, it would need to occur if there were no way for the gas to escape from the muzzle, it would rebound back into the breech and burn the hand of whoever was using it. As far as I know, that never happened, there was no matter or particulate from the bullet on his hand, or any burns from an out of batter discharge.



Add that with the ME's report of an intermediate shot and there goes that theory.


----------



## Vox (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Haven't read all the replies, so sorry if this has been brought up. In regards to the gun being pressed against TM's chest when fired, you should get used to hearing the term "out of battery" when regards to this particular gun. I'm not a gun person, but I'm sure someone can comment on that.



Can't tell about the weapon but if the gun is fired being pressed to one's body the injury differs from the one being fired from aa distance, even a close distance.
That is forensics

Forensic Science Central  Forensic Pathology


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Have at it...Chest Wounds: Anatomy, Physiology, and Pathology


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Essentially, if there were to be any out of battery discharge, it would need to occur if there were no way for the gas to escape from the muzzle, it would rebound back into the breech and burn the hand of whoever was using it. As far as I know, that never happened, there was no matter or particulate from the bullet on his hand, or any burns from an out of batter discharge.
> ...



That also means the gun was never pressed against the body of Martin. If it were, you would have an out of battery discharge.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Vox said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't read all the replies, so sorry if this has been brought up. In regards to the gun being pressed against TM's chest when fired, you should get used to hearing the term "out of battery" when regards to this particular gun. I'm not a gun person, but I'm sure someone can comment on that.
> ...



From what I've been told, with this particular gun, if the slide is even a millimeter out of place or "out of battery" it will not fire a bullet. So if it was pressed against a chest it can not fire a bullet.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

I am wondering about the "You Got Me" zimmerman said that Martin said. Anyone else find that kind of strange?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Why do you feel the need to continue fabricating evidence?

Not true. hoodie stain A was Trevon's, stain B was a negative result for blood, stain C positive result for blood but he was unable to obtain dna results.

Swabbed for foreign to Treyvon for blood on cuffs, elbow to cuff, negative for right cuff. 

Left cuff, negative for blood. For the hooded jacket, no Zimmerman blood, DNA. That means, he didn't beat poor old Zimmerman up but he was murdered anyway. 

One small stain on the grey sweatshirt at the waist hem.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Martins mother is going to be allowed to take the stand. WTF kind 9f circus rules are they going by? She didn't see shit so what's she going to say that isn't completely skewed?
> ...



Agree.  I believe it was GZ calling for help.  I think thats a very reasonable assumption based on what we know.  But I do think that a mother has the right to get on the stand and testify to the character of her dead son.  I also think that her testifying to it being her son calling for help would be a mistake considering the previous acknowledgement of her ex husband.  The defense will cross examine and refute that if it happens.

If the prosecution is making the case that Trayvon was defending himself, then they should be able to acknowledge that Trayvon was defending himself against a person who eventually had to call for help because of it.  Again, this claiming it was Trayvons voice by the prosecution is just bad and shady...it was the state and its investigators and law enforcement that believed GZ and didnt arrest or charge initially because of it.  Now they are doing a complete flip flop, but their witnesses are holding to their original belief of GZ...Im not a lawyer (thats obvious, Im sure...lol), but the job the prosecution is doing thus far is just bad.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

^cool zombie!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


*


I hadn't heard that!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 3, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the DVR'd trial on America Live today, I'm not so sure about the outcome.
> ...


If Zimmerman gets convicted GADawg's credibility is forever SHOT!!!


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


 
No Zimmerman DNA????????  That means Zimmerman wasn't there and didn't shoot Martin.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



You must have been vacuuming when on cross he admitted that the hooded sweat shirt was not processed through evidence in the correct SOP and was more than likely contaminated. Sort of leads to a doubt about any evidence or lack there of on the hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



There was all kinds of dna just not the kind the defense was looking for.  The dna guy was excellent.  Friday autopsy testimony and Treyvon's mother.  Then we get to poke holes in the defense theories.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Or slapping. Or they were all blocked.   If those were punches gz would have been a mess.  It's not like tm was wearing gloves.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



If DNA is the be all end all, then he didn't murder TM. After all no GZ DNA on the trigger.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 3, 2013)

fyi

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...373.2-6.6.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.mUMtm-Uy3Sc


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It was a Kel Tec PF9.  I've sold a bunch of them.  I have never tried to fire one out of battery.  I suspect it will fire just fine.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

Pure speculation, but I think GZ misheard that and TM said "You shot me".  Just makes more sense.  I'm sure TM never had a thought that GZ, "creepy ass cracker" was a packer...as in gun. (Sorry but the rhyme just fit at the moment.)


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

Why is Trayvon Martin the victim since this is a self defense case? Wouldn't George Zimmerman be the victim since he had to defend himself against Trayvon Martin?

BOOM!!!
Your head just exploded,
Your mind has been blown!
You're walking around dazed,
Knowledge has been shown.

You don't know what to do,
Which way do you run.
The light from this question,
Brighter than the sun.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

And if TM's enunciation of the English language is anything like his friend, the witness, then I'm surprised Zimmerman could even make THAT much out of it.   Got, shot.  Potato, potaaato


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

CS,

I don't think the P is allowed to refer to TM as the victim.  That must have been in a motion because I heard Bernie correct himself with the last witness today.  BDLR did refer to TM as the victim and then stopped himself and apologized and said Trayvon Martin.

But I agree with you.  And your little poem was clever, too.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



It is my understanding that the defense has a forensic expert that will testify that they will not fire properly if out of battery.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

And it really irks me that the P was successful in keeping GZ's parents out of the courtroom even though they had no intention of calling them as witnesses.  Assholes.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Pure speculation, but I think GZ misheard that and TM said "You shot me".  Just makes more sense.  I'm sure TM never had a thought that GZ, "creepy ass cracker" was a packer...as in gun. (Sorry but the rhyme just fit at the moment.)



Excellent point!!  Everything that GZs said that cant be backed up is speculation.

I have a real problem with the "he said you're gonna die" comment.  I think GZ figured out pretty quick that he would have to say that to show he was in fear for his own life.  In other words, I had to use it on him before he used it on me.

Cant prove he didnt say it...he may have, but to me just watching GZ initially state it looked kind of weird...like he was telling the truth for the most part and then added that to the police.  He just looked like he was making it up to me or just throwing that in there knowing that nobody could prove it wasnt said...his demeanor was different than when he was telling other stuff that he knew was true.   Just an opinion cant prove it...I was just taken back a bit when I heard and saw him say it in the interrogation and reenactment.

Sometimes (see my sig).  This case is no different...this is a guy who shot an unarmed man...dont think for a second he wouldnt embellish a couple of things to make his case more concrete.  All of us would probably do the same if in the same position.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 3, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 
Great news........... the toes are back!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Preparing for the inevitable:

George Zimmerman Trial: Miami Leaders Promote Peaceful Protest To Avoid Riot (VIDEO)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 3, 2013)

Why the hell would Martin be screaming for help when it's been demonstrated that he was the aggressor until shot? I've been in MANY fights and I've never myself cried for help when I was whipping someones ass. 

It's obvious who was crying out.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

No amount of evidence supporting Zimmerman is enough. The black community is so full of hate that they can't see. Sad.

Yet some people wonder why most whites don't want to be around these people. lol


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Preparing for the inevitable:
> 
> George Zimmerman Trial: Miami Leaders Promote Peaceful Protest To Avoid Riot (VIDEO)



Yeah, good luck to them on that.

I know I'll be packing for a few weeks.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, everyone.
> ...



 [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]

I just got to read this and agree totally.

This excerpt especially...



When some future PhD candidate is doing his dissertation on the  total collapse of American news gathering and journalism in the  twenty-first century, theyll cite the coverage of this murder a lot, *National Review*s *Jim Geraghty* wrote Tuesday. 



​


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know about embellishing or not, but there's no question it was a completely traumatizing event.  I don't assume someone is lying if there's no evidence of it and I just personally haven't seen any evidence GZ is a dishonest person.  Nothing in his story causes me to find it far-fetched or implausible.  It seems logical, at least to me.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

ONE WHITE being beat or killed is just as wrong as one black getting the same. Think about this for a second.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 3, 2013)

She can not testify to who was calling for help, the Judge ruled no expert witness on that matter so he can not now allow her to claim it was her son. if she blurts it out it will be a mistrial.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Excellent retort.


----------



## Zona (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> No amount of evidence supporting Zimmerman is enough. The black community is so full of hate that they can't see. Sad.
> 
> Yet some people wonder why most whites don't want to be around these people. lol



"these people" could possibly being saying, fuck you. Most whites?  Really?  Only certain ones dude.  You included.  Now go back to n         mania.

God bless.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why the hell would Martin be screaming for help when it's been demonstrated that he was the aggressor until shot? I've been in MANY fights and I've never myself cried for help when I was whipping someones ass.
> 
> It's obvious who was crying out.



I agree...the prosecution is trying to make the case that Trayvon started yelling for help when he saw the gun and that GZ shot him anyway...execution style.  This is such a contradiction of their entire case...number one being:  that would be murder one in my book...thats premeditation...even if only for a few seconds.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope the media cares as much about racism IF blacks start beating @ killing whites. How about it?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought I heard today from a commentator that the State can ask for a lesser charge after they present their case but the Defense must agree to it. If the Defense does not agree to it, then the jury can only convict or acquit on the only charge filed. If the defendant is acquitted, the state can not refile again with lesser charges.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It will depend on how far out of battery it is.  I'm not sure why this is important at all.  The GSR should show how far away the shot was.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just heard Martins mother is going to be allowed to take the stand. WTF kind 9f circus rules are they going by? She didn't see shit so what's she going to say that isn't completely skewed?
> 
> With a conviction this will be grounds for an automatic retrial or appeal.
> 
> Just plain dumb for the judge to allow. Her testimony will be COMPLETELY tainted with grief and emotion NOT facts.


She's going to get on the stand so she can tell us that the recorded screams for help was her son. Wouldn't it be hilarious if Zimmermans mother went on the stand to say it was Zimmermann voice?

Experts can't figure it out, so why not ask a totally biased and unreliable source instead?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I hope the media cares as much about racism IF blacks start beating @ killing whites. How about it?



They care about racism.  If blacks start rioting it will be proof that America is a racially divided society and blacks riot because they are discriminated against and disenfranchised.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the media cares as much about racism IF blacks start beating @ killing whites. How about it?
> ...



Really? A trial that rules that Zimmerman is innocent is somehow disenfranchising these people. You're a piece of shit for thinking innocent people should be killed.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You are right. The ME's report says that it was an intermediate shot, anywhere from 6-18 inches away from the skin. I believe they are going to use the out of battery to add on to that point.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 3, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I don't know about embellishing or not, but there's no question it was a completely traumatizing event.  I don't assume someone is lying if there's no evidence of it and I just personally haven't seen any evidence GZ is a dishonest person.  Nothing in his story causes me to find it far-fetched or implausible.  It seems logical, at least to me.



Fair enough.  But consider this...he told Sean Hannity that he knew nothing about the "Stand Your Ground" law.  However his professor testified that he taught it in the class GZ took and that GZ was one of his best students...

"Alexis Carter, the adjunct professor who taught Zimmerman&#8217;s criminal litigation at Seminole State College in 2010. In a key bit of testimony, Carter told the jury that he had covered Florida&#8217;s &#8220;Stand Your Ground&#8221; law *extensively* for George Zimmerman&#8217;s class. He described George Zimmerman as *&#8220;one of the better students,&#8221;* and remembered giving him an &#8220;A&#8221; in the class."

He also took self defense classes and had a concealed weapons permit...so not sure Im buying that...in fact, I'm NOT buying it...lol.  Where there is one inconsistent statement, there is bound to be others...I went looking and I think there is .

At first, in this trial I took the approach of finding every reason to believe GZ...mainly because Al and Jessie and the race card being pulled teed me off...but, for fun, I flipped, tossed everything aside and then looked for reasons where I wouldnt.  In the end...I believe most of what he said, but not all of it.

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/george-z...e-taught-extensively-about-stand-your-ground/


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Why do you feel the need to continue fabricating evidence?




I did not, why do you need to lie about what I said?



Sarah G said:


> Not true. hoodie stain A was Trevon's, stain B was a negative result for blood, stain C positive result for blood but he was unable to obtain dna results.



I did not say on the hoody, Sarah, I said on the shirt he was wearing UNDERNEATH the hoody... which is explained nicely in the Washington Post:




> Florida Department of Law Enforcement DNA expert Anthony Gorgone also testified that Zimmermans DNA was found among blood on a shirt Martin was wearing under his hooded sweatshirt.



Expert testifies no Martin DNA on gun grip in Zimmerman trial - The Washington Post

So, do you think the Washington Post is lying as well?  How about the LA Times:



> Zimmermans DNA, however, was found on blood on a shirt that Martin wore underneath his sweatshirt.



Zimmerman murder trial: Trayvon Martin's DNA not on the gun, expert testifies - latimes.com

So you must think that the LA Times is lying as well?  Hmm seems alot of liberal media sources are lying about this Sarah... either that or you are.. sorry, I tend to believe them over you.  Better luck next time


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




If I get that kind of reaction for toes, ain't no way in hell Snooks dress of the day av is ever going up ;-)

There's got to be a toe thread somewhere in this place - they've got everything else going on here.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Oh look, another troll I need to ignore.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

rdean said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



That is not what we know unless you have a couple of bats inside your head.

Let me run down what the state prosecutor knows.

Zimmerman never made a racial remark in the hearing of anyone they could find, Martin made on on the phone to his girlfriend.

The girlfriend testified that Martin confronted Zimmerman.

When the police told Zimmerman that Martin was dead he was surprised and upset, when they told him there was video of the shooting he was elated.

Rdean is so divorced from reality that he thinks Martin's girlfriend, who cannot read the letter she allegedly wrote because it is in cursive, is the start witness for the prosecution.

That last is actually an exaggeration, the state prosecutor doesn't know this, the only people that know this are the people that know rdean.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The DNA guy was excellent in that he speaks of science and not guilt and innocence.
You have this misconception that the prosecution calls witnesses that ALL believe Zimmerman is guilty and that their testimony is all in support of their belief that Zimmerman is guilty.
Wrong.
The DNA evidence is ALL CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence. What does that mean? 
That BOTH SIDES can give their take on that evidence and the individual offering that evidence, the man that testified that looked like he was an actor from Star Trek, IS NEUTRAL on guilt or innocence.
Additionally, let us look at what most ALL murder cases are that involve DNA evidence:
They are 90%+ WHO DONE IT cases where the defendant DENIES they killed the victim. So when the DNA examiner testifies the jury is on pins and needles for that testimony as the identity of the killer is in question and POSSIBLY that identity can be determined by the DNA evidence.
What happened today is light years away from that and most of the testimony the jury was asleep mentally. 
Because of the fact that once the defense crossed this witness they immediately went with the possibility that the fact that Martin had NO DNA under his fingernails could be for other reasons. Maybe he had his fists clenched in a ball, maybe his fingernails never hit anything because of that and maybe this and that. ALL of the claims the prosecution makes on the DNA evidence is based on circumstantial evidence and what ifs so the defense threw in their what ifs and with the identity of the killer KNOWN and DNA plays no part in that THE DNA EVIDENCE IS A WASH.
Because Zimmerman's blood was found on Martin's clothing.
Yawn. Nothing gained today for the state on the DNA.
Reality becoming interesting to you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Bill Lee was fired, did he testify at the trial?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Where the fuck are all my PMs...?????  Bitches.....
Doesn't anyone miss me??
I'll tell ya.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXWvKDSwvls]Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Can I say the C-word here?  Pray tell....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 3, 2013)

The big mistake the prosecution is making is that they aren't explaining how the crime occurred and why Zimmerman isn't entitled to self defense.   No one is found guilty because of reasonable doubt if the doubt is that they maybe weren't entitled to defend themselves.   The prosecutor should have come up with some kind of answer on how Zimmerman got those injuries.    Unless the prosecutor is going to make some last ditch effort to say Zimmerman broke his own nose and slammed his own head into the ground he should have had an expert create that theory by now.  It's not likely that a jury will fabricate it out of thin air.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Can I say the C-word here?  Pray tell....




Only in the Taunting area...sorry.

I wonder if Darth is still banned?


Evidently not...


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Can I say the C-word here?  Pray tell....
> ...



Vader?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The big mistake the prosecution is making is that they aren't explaining how the crime occurred and why Zimmerman isn't entitled to self defense.   No one is found guilty because of reasonable doubt if the doubt is that they maybe weren't entitled to defend themselves.   The prosecutor should have come up with some kind of answer on how Zimmerman got those injuries.    Unless the prosecutor is going to make some last ditch effort to say Zimmerman broke his own nose and slammed his own head into the ground he should have had an expert create that theory by now.  It's not likely that a jury will fabricate it out of thin air.



There is no answer other than Martin gave him those injuries and the prosecutor knows that.
But I see your point and agree. However, no expert would testify to that type of a hypothetical. 
We have many here that would believe that kind of a crazy bull shit story but no jury would.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Nancy Grace.....Jane Vaseline Mithcell....or whatever......
Jesus.....they look like they're trying to chew their own faces off.....


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Maybe he had his fists clenched in a ball, maybe his fingernails never hit anything because of that and maybe this and that. ?



it would be prohibitive to slam someones head repeatedly into concrete with a clinched fist or by never touching his head, this and that - TM's DNA not on the weapon .... Zimmerman is lying


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Noticeable lack of the usual lynch mob tonight. Must be casing TV's and Nikes to loot next weekend.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he had his fists clenched in a ball, maybe his fingernails never hit anything because of that and maybe this and that. ?
> ...



GZ's DNA was not on the trigger. What does that prove? DNA inconclusive.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he had his fists clenched in a ball, maybe his fingernails never hit anything because of that and maybe this and that. ?
> ...




When did Zimmerman say TM touched the weapon?  

I only heard "reached for", which Zimmerman prevented by taking it himself and shooting the  man who wanted to harm him.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




Sounds like!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Nancy Grace.....Jane Vaseline Mithcell....or whatever......
> Jesus.....they look like they're trying to chew their own faces off.....



plastic is inedible


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 3, 2013)

My guess is manslaughter.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone examined the possibility that GZ's misremembering of certain details could me a symptom of a medical condition? After all, problems with the memory is a symptom of traumatic brain injury.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Yeah.  It's a long story...but the culmination was that for years the word "darth" was censored by vBulletin to *****...which made it very difficult to discuss the plot of Star Wars.


Ask @IlarMeilyr about it some time*.   
*


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...






> http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/09/20/3012853/zimmermans-friend-trayvon-grabbed.html
> 
> Zimmerman&#8217;s friend: Trayvon grabbed gun
> 
> ...




have you forgotten Zimmerman's bond was revoked, for lying to the court ?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he had his fists clenched in a ball, maybe his fingernails never hit anything because of that and maybe this and that. ?
> ...



That is your take on the circumstantial evidence.
But we have direct evidence that Martin was on top of Zimmerman pounding him.
So what is your take on how he got a broken nose, abrasions on the back of his head and how Zimmerman's blood got on Martin's clothing?
What is your take on DIRECT EVIDENCE EYE WITNESS TESTIMONY?
Is that guy lying also?
Is the DNA expert that found Zimmerman's blood on Martin's clothing lying?
Is he lying when he stated that Martin was on top of Zimmerman when Zimmerman shot him?
What specifically is Zimmerman lying about?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Can I say the C-word here?  Pray tell....
> ...



Thanks so much for letting me know.   I was just checking for my "friend".
I NEVER use that word......


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Same as the fact that Trayvon Martin had been expelled from school numerous times, smokes weed and steals jewlry the bond revocation is not relevant in this case. 
And how many folks lie to obtain public assistance and a better bond to get out of jail?
Can you count that high?


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 3, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> What specifically is Zimmerman lying about?





> George Zimmerman's bond revoked by judge, 48 hours to surrender in Trayvon Martin killing - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> *George Zimmerman's bond revoked by judge, 48 hours to surrender in Trayvon Martin killing*
> 
> Circuit Judge Kenneth Lester Jr. said that Zimmerman engaged in "material falsehood" about money in issuing his ruling.




everything.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 3, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> ...



Trayvon must have been pretty weak then, because Zimmerman just has a few scratches he could have caused himself.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...




You're a good friend, for checking that out for them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Did anyone else notice today that, after the Skype fail, when O'mara asked the online professor what GZ said his future goal was? The answer was prosecutor. So do we change it from "wanna-be-cop" to "wanna-be-prosecutor"?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What specifically is Zimmerman lying about?
> ...



Prove it


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What specifically is Zimmerman lying about?
> ...



You trolls are like cockroaches. As I told Sarah, it has been proven in the court of law that Zimmerman was truthful (for the most part) in his deposition to Serino. The evidence and witness testimony back his claims up. Credibility is irrelevant when it comes to a case of self-defense. How can you call a man a liar when he has been proven as telling the truth in court?

Oh yes, your emotional biases... never mind.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Did anyone else notice today that, after the Skype fail, when O'mara asked the online professor what GZ said his future goal was? The answer was prosecutor. So do we change it from "wanna-be-cop" to "wanna-be-prosecutor"?



yes that was rather ironic 

--LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



yes Zimmerman beat himself up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Did anyone else notice today that, after the Skype fail, when O'mara asked the online professor what GZ said his future goal was? The answer was prosecutor. So do we change it from "wanna-be-cop" to "wanna-be-prosecutor"?



Does it matter? I thought the prosecution was trying to prove that Zimmerman killed Traydickvon in cold blood.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else notice today that, after the Skype fail, when O'mara asked the online professor what GZ said his future goal was? The answer was prosecutor. So do we change it from "wanna-be-cop" to "wanna-be-prosecutor"?
> ...



You mean they finally started to try to prove something today? I was wondering when they would start. I didn't know that Miranda rights included your report card may be used against you in a court of law.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope manslaughter, but I think the jury will be dumb enough to let him go.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Lol,

This entire thing is a rat race. 
Past opinions have nothing to do with this
Past schooling has nothing to do with this
Walking up to the street thug to ask a question isn't illegal

The only thing that matters is rather he was justified in using deadly force. That's all.

These idiots haven't proven shit. But still they will scream how they didn't get a fair trial when Zimmerman walks at the end of the day.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



no not really just more attempts at more smears 

and innuendos 

i liked the professor that took the stand today 

after being sworn in  and becoming part of the record 

in a caring manner says 

hi George how are you


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I hope manslaughter, but I think the jury will be dumb enough to let him go.



Ya I mean just cause the prosecution has no case shouldn't effect a finding of guilt for self defense. after all.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Grace.....Jane Vaseline Mithcell....or whatever......
> ...



I just fell on the floor.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 3, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What specifically is Zimmerman lying about?
> ...



Yer Martin's criminal activities of the past show nothing??

Idiotic


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Can I say the C-word here?  Pray tell....



You mean " chica"?  You never asked before what's stopping you tonight. Let her rip.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 3, 2013)

If ZIMMERMANS PAST is important then so is Traydickvons.

That's fair.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 3, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Zimmerman is guilty of waking while white looking.
> 
> nothing more



Trayvon is dead because he was black.

Nothing more.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 3, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



there is no need for zimmerman to take the stand 

the state has not made its case


----------



## Missourian (Jul 3, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I thought I heard today from a commentator that the State can ask for a lesser charge after they present their case but the Defense must agree to it. If the Defense does not agree to it, then the jury can only convict or acquit on the only charge filed. If the defendant is acquitted, the state can not refile again with lesser charges.


That would be interesting if true.

How would you like to make that decision.

Bet all or nothing and risk 20 years...

Or give the jury the opportunity to consider lesser charges,  increasing the risk of a guilty verdict.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 3, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Oh, I totally agree. Did he give people a reason to suspect GZ lied? Probably? He also was the most engaging witness of the entire trial. He genuinely liked GZ. His answer to the most pivotal question of the entire case (which is should you wait until you are suffering from life threatening injury before countering with lethal force) made the entire court laugh. They laughed because it was a common sense (reasonable) response. Then this Army Lawyer gives the jury instruction on the laws of self defense (they should only be given this by the judge. Nice objection state!!!). What a backfire from the state. Put up the most engaging witness, get one piece of inconsequential evidence, then let the witness plead the defense's case. Only way this worked out better for the defense is if he was in full military dress.


----------



## rdean (Jul 3, 2013)

syrenn said:


> if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> 
> so nothing would be under martins fingernails now would it? You get dna _under the victims_ nails since it is a defensive move.



It's only etiquette.  If you are "bitch slapped", you must "shoot to kill".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] did you find my gigantic font dad girlfriend post?  What's that about?


----------



## rdean (Jul 3, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...








It's been done before to frame a "black".


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]....why do you have everything turned off in your profile? You don't want any friends?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

Missourian said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I heard today from a commentator that the State can ask for a lesser charge after they present their case but the Defense must agree to it. If the Defense does not agree to it, then the jury can only convict or acquit on the only charge filed. If the defendant is acquitted, the state can not refile again with lesser charges.
> ...



If I was Zimmerman, I would risk it. I would gamble on the 25 years to life and not let the jury pick a lesser charge. 15 years or 25 years makes no difference because I don't think Zimmerman will survive 1 year in prison. He just doesn't look like he can make it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 3, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> She can not testify to who was calling for help, the Judge ruled no expert witness on that matter so he can not now allow her to claim it was her son. if she blurts it out it will be a mistrial.



I'm going to respectfully disagree with you on that one, Sarge.  You're right that the Judge ruled no *expert* witnesses on voice identification but she DID allow both sides to call ordinary people who KNEW either Trayvon or George and had an opinion on whose voice it was that was screaming for help.  That ruling was made because there wasn't enough source material to determine scientifically whose voice it was and it would have led to a bunch of so called experts simply confusing the jury with contradictory claims.  I think it was a good decision by the Judge.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 3, 2013)

Zimmerman is only charged with Second Degree Murder. The Prosecutor may ask if the jury can consider a lesser charge but I think the defense has to agree with it, but I'm not sure.

If Zimmerman gets to choose, I would roll the dice and go for the acquittal, but that's just me.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> My guess is manslaughter.



What makes you think it is going to the jury?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Another deluded idiot that hasn't paid attention.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 4, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



That scenario shows that Martin was standing HIS ground and trying to neutralize the stalking menace who threatened him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard Martins mother is going to be allowed to take the stand. WTF kind 9f circus rules are they going by? She didn't see shit so what's she going to say that isn't completely skewed?
> ...



Yep, someone is dead.  The whole thing is really laughable.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 4, 2013)

Just learned of this kangaroo court "trial"...

From the facts of the "trial":
TM = Travon Martin
GZ = George Zimmerman

TM - Trespassed on private property
GZ - Noticed trespasser, called police

TM - Trespasser, ran upon being noticed
GZ - Attempts to follow the trespasser

TM - Exits trespassed community
GZ - Awaits police

TM - Returns to trespassing, escalates to assault
GZ - Assaulted

TM - Continues assault upon GZ
GZ - Fires weapon in self defense

The first crime committed was TM trespassing
The next crime committed was assault, by TM
Justice to these crimes was a 9mm, delivered by GZ

The "crime" the pinko faggots are whining about...
They hate "stand your ground"
They hate "private property"
Most importantly, the pinko faggots hate "self defense"

They want you completely subservient, even to the point of death.


Just think the mischief the moneylenders are pulling while we are distracted by this obvious fraud of a "trial".


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not positive, but my understanding is that it's up to the judge whether to allow a lesser charge than 2nd degree murder to be considered.  Maybe some legal minds can clarify that for us.  There is also this:



> But many legal experts said this week that the state had overreached and that it should have filed manslaughter charges. The jury can still find Mr. Zimmerman guilty of manslaughter, but it would fall to the prosecutors to argue for that result without appearing to concede a weakness in their case.



States Witnesses in Zimmerman Trial Put the Prosecution on the Defensive - The New York Times


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2013)

I voted for acquittal because that's what it SHOULD be, based on the evidence.  Reality, however, may be that the jury won't want to feel responsible for the riots that are sure to follow an acquittal, so they may be inclined to convict him of something just to keep the peace.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 4, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




the "following" incident ended.....  the moment zimmerman "lost him" 

So, no.... the scenario does not show martin standing his ground at all. The re engaging of zimmerman in my opinion puts zimmerman in the position of stranding_ his _ground.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]....why do you have everything turned off in your profile? You don't want any friends?



I can get you in.....do you know the password?

Sounds like.....dumb ass


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Can I say the C-word here?  Pray tell....
> ...



Ahhhhh  A permission slip.  What more could I ask for?
I clit a sheet a sheet I clit.....

Unpon a clitted sheet I sit....


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



This is ridiculous.  No doctor has said this about his injuries.  The medical examiner who testified said his injuries were insignificant.  Maybe you better give the defense team a call and make yourself available to give 'expert' testimony on Zimmerman's extreme injuries; they are gonna need your help!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The medical examiner never saw the actual injuries, the doctor who did said that shooting Martin probably saved his life.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about embellishing or not, but there's no question it was a completely traumatizing event.  I don't assume someone is lying if there's no evidence of it and I just personally haven't seen any evidence GZ is a dishonest person.  Nothing in his story causes me to find it far-fetched or implausible.  It seems logical, at least to me.
> ...



Hey dude...you know, this is a good point. One of the few lies that can be proven on GZ.
And.....it only takes one......right?  For the jury?
One....and you're done.
Ask the Jodster.....


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Wanna hear sum music?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Wanna hear sum music?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xB4dbdNSXY]John Lennon - Imagine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdf2cYpDPRA]WILD MOUNTAIN HONEY ~ STEVE MILLER BAND - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhhJqJV_u6M]John Lennon - Mind Games HD 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 4, 2013)

The Isley Brothers - Fight The Power (Part 1 & 2) (1975) - YouTube

How do you make it embed?

Hell, Never mind, I'm too computer illiterate.

Here's another.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DGnEfzxuJY0

Do you think it's inappropriate?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".

"Stand-your-ground laws are frequently criticized and called "shoot first" laws by critics, including the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence.[28] In Florida, the law has resulted in self-defense claims tripling.[28][29] The law's critics argue that Florida's law makes it very difficult to prosecute cases against people who shoot others and then claim self-defense. The shooter can argue that they felt threatened, and in most cases, the *only witness who could have argued otherwise is the victim who was shot and killed."*

~Wiki

Hmmm...think this might have a little to do with him wanting to deny knowledge of the law?...yep throw that in there, George.

Is the *"he tried to grab my gun"* and said I was *"gonna die tonight"* making more sense now?  Many are supporting someone that might be lying right to their face about some things.  I dont like liars...it makes me dig deeper than I really want to.

I know I know...ITS NOT ILLEGAL TO FORGET WHAT YOU LEARNED IN COLLEGE!!!  Even if your college professor testifies in your trial that he taught it "extensively" in a class you aced.  I know I know...more conjecture and speculation, right?

My argument would be that GZ was punched immediately when Trayvon perceived that the stranger (who never identified himself) relentlessly following him in the dark and rain went reaching for what he thought was a weapon...GZ was punched repeatedly after that because he went reaching for what Trayvon *knew* was a gun. 

Why is GZ feeling the need for his gun?  Because he was negligent in continuing up the dark path that the suspect ran away from him on after he was specifically told "we dont need you to do that".

Speculation?  Conjecture?  Nope its all on tape...I'll take my chances with the jury mulling that over.  They can decide for themselves.

"But I swear I was reaching for my phone...honest I was"...was your phone there?  Nope.  Was your gun there?  Yep.  No further questions....for now.

Just something to think about.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 4, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



Grab a basketball and look at how your fingers are splayed on the round surface. Take particular notice of how the fingertips are placed. Also,  look at the position of the thumbs. If Martin had grabbed and pounded GZ's head into the ground multiple time as claimed, Martin's thumbs would have been in GZ's eyes, corners of the mouth or around his neck!. So where are the thumb marks on GZ's facial or neck area?  And surely, if there was a head slamming at all, Martin would have GZ's DNA all over his fingers and  thumbs not to mention under his fingernails. Sallow was right.. the evidence does NOT back Zimmerman's story!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]....why do you have everything turned off in your profile? You don't want any friends?
> ...



Whut???


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Exactly


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The Isley Brothers - Fight The Power (Part 1 & 2) (1975) - YouTube
> 
> How do you make it embed?
> 
> ...




Just post the link at the top of the youtube page and it will automatically embed it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...




Well, you lost me, so I don't know what your reference is. Care to enlighten me or should I just keep guessing?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 4, 2013)

syrenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I am glad you put the words "lost him" in quotes because all that phrase represents is another specious claim by a killer .


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2013)

Just because Martin had gone to the store to get skittles doesn't mean he also could not check out some homes on the route back, just to see how easy they'd be to break into.   We already know that he was the proud owner of burglary tools.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Just because Martin had gone to the store to get skittles doesn't mean he also could not check out some homes on the route back, just to see how easy they'd be to break into.   We already know that he was the proud owner of burglary tools.




Can't bring in those facts or the black community will riot as that's racist in shit.


----------



## eots (Jul 4, 2013)

If I shot every guy that I ever got in scrap with their would be a lot of dead people..and their would be a lot of hurting families and fatherless children...this loser did not think he was going to be beaten to death..he ended up on the losing end of a fist fight he appears to have instigated and killed someone over it..


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2013)

If the prosecution is going to say that Zimmerman beat himself up, they better get some evidence of that in front of a jury because they sure as hell can't infer it.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Take another crack at it......


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmmm. Maybe you think I was being rude to Testarosa? I wasn't. I like her. She's funny.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The Isley Brothers - Fight The Power (Part 1 & 2) (1975) - YouTube
> 
> How do you make it embed?
> 
> ...




If it doesn't embed automatically... copy everything AFTER the "v=" and paste it between [youtube][/youtube}.   


That last character should be a closed square bracket (]),  of course...but if I close it,  it will not show up in this post.

So to embed that second link manually it would look like this...

[youtube]DGnEfzxuJY0[/youtube}


.
.

..
.
.

..
.
Replace the bracket,  and viola...



[youtube]DGnEfzxuJY0[/youtube]


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Hmmm. Maybe you think I was being rude to Testarosa? I wasn't. I like her. She's funny.



She's my God.....

BUT, what are you wearing?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-GqYkwjTM]Manfred Mann's Earth Band - Blinded By The Light (Original Song With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

lol. What am I wearing?? My nightie. What are you wearing?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> lol. What am I wearing?? My nightie. What are you wearing?



I'm rocking a sarong.  

Finish your beer
There are sober kids in Ethiopia


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > lol. What am I wearing?? My nightie. What are you wearing?
> ...



I miss my sarongs. I LIVED in them a few short years ago. Can't wear them any more now though. 
Hey..do you make outfits from your sarongs? I have a killer plan for one if you ever want to give it a go. I have a pic of it too...with me in it, but still...I can give you the details on how to make one like it. (I used to own a ladies apparel shop...all tropical wear).

And I will finish my hot green tea. I don't drink. Never have, actually. Stomach can't handle it.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> lol. What am I wearing?? My nightie. What are you wearing?



Pics or this post is useless.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > lol. What am I wearing?? My nightie. What are you wearing?
> ...




If you would have asked me last year, I probably would have. But...I don't look so slick any more in a nighty with one breast gone. I'm all lopsided.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2013)

Yanno...................it's kind of interesting that when they examined the gun that no DNA from Trayvon was on it................the only person who matched the DNA was George Zimmerman.

That means that Trayvon never grabbed the gun like Zimmerman said.

I also find it interesting that none of the DNA of Zimmerman was under the nails, nor on the cuffs, nor even on the hoodie that Trayvon wore when he was supposedly kicking the crap out of Zimmerman.

I mean.....................if you've ever had a broken nose, you'd understand that it tends to bleed quite a bit, and if Trayvon had hit him, then went and tried to break his skull on the concrete, there would have been at least a little bit of Zimmerman's DNA on the cuffs of his hoodie, right?

And.....................if Trayvon had actually beat Zimmerman the way he claimed, why weren't there any traces of Zimmerman's DNA under Trayvon's fingernails?

Sorry...................but Zimmerman sounds pretty much guilty of killing someone at this point.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


aren't we all in one way or another?  (Sorry to hear this though).  Best friends wife kicked breast cancers ass last year and now dammit she goes in for a biopsy next week because they found two spots on her liver.  I hate that fucking disease.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...................it's kind of interesting that when they examined the gun that no DNA from Trayvon was on it................the only person who matched the DNA was George Zimmerman.
> 
> That means that Trayvon never grabbed the gun like Zimmerman said.
> 
> ...



This is what five different CSI shows have done to America!  Now everyone expects that DNA evidence can prove guilt or innocence in every single instance.  It's what got Casey Anthony off.  

The notion that it WASN'T Trayvon Martin that actually beat George Zimmerman is simply ridiculous.  You've got physical evidence that supports Zimmerman being injured and the only other person THERE is Martin!  Duh?  You've got an eye witness that saw Martin on top of Zimmerman raining blows down on him.

But somehow you can STILL come here and make the claim that it's possible that Martin didn't hit Zimmerman?  Come on...get real...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

But consider this...GZ told Sean Hannity that he knew nothing about the "Stand Your Ground" law.  However his professor testified that he taught it in the class GZ took and that GZ was one of his best students...

"Alexis Carter, the adjunct professor who taught Zimmerman&#8217;s criminal litigation at Seminole State College in 2010. In a key bit of testimony, Carter told the jury that he had covered Florida&#8217;s &#8220;Stand Your Ground&#8221; law *extensively* for George Zimmerman&#8217;s class. He described George Zimmerman as *&#8220;one of the better students,&#8221;* and remembered giving him an &#8220;A&#8221; in the class."

He also took self defense classes and had a concealed weapons permit...so not sure Im buying that...in fact, I'm NOT buying it...lol.  Where there is one inconsistent statement, there is bound to be others...I went looking and I think there is .

At first, in this trial I took the approach of finding every reason to believe GZ...mainly because Al and Jessie and the race card being pulled teed me off...but, for fun, I flipped, tossed everything aside and then looked for reasons where I wouldnt.  In the end...I believe most of what he said, but not all of it.

George Zimmerman Professor Testifies He Taught Extensively About ?Stand Your Ground? | Mediaite


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

And yes...George Zimmerman DID kill someone.  He killed Trayvon Martin in the middle of a fight...a fight in which he was getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



My prayers are for your best friends wife that the biopsy is nothing. I have 4more years to go before I can actually say I am a BC survivor. So far..so good, I am pleased to say. I hate this disease too..and was shocked when I found out I had it. Never crossed my mind it would hit me but BC usually shows up in families that DON'T have it in their history.

I will light candles for her...and your friend as well. Positive thinking, Zona. It's nothing. It's nothing. It's nothing. Keep saying that. I will too. 

Hugs


----------



## Gracie (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey...is she taking meds for the BC? Sometimes they can cause liver probs. Let's just hope some fat deposits are on the liver and it's from the meds. It is NOT cancer. NO NO. NOT.

But do let me know the results ok?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".

"Stand-your-ground laws are frequently criticized and called "shoot first" laws by critics, including the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence.[28] In Florida, the law has resulted in self-defense claims tripling.[28][29] The law's critics argue that Florida's law makes it very difficult to prosecute cases against people who shoot others and then claim self-defense. The shooter can argue that they felt threatened, and in most cases, the *only witness who could have argued otherwise is the victim who was shot and killed."*

~Wiki

Hmmm...think this might have a little to do with him wanting to deny knowledge of the law?...yep throw that in there, George.

Is the *"he tried to grab my gun"* and said I was *"gonna die tonight"* making more sense now?  Many are supporting someone that might be lying right to their face about some things.  I dont like liars...it makes me dig deeper than I really want to.

I know I know...ITS NOT ILLEGAL TO FORGET WHAT YOU LEARNED IN COLLEGE!!!  Even if your college professor testifies in your trial that he taught it "extensively" in a class you aced.  I know I know...more conjecture and speculation, right?

My argument would be that GZ was punched immediately when Trayvon perceived that the stranger (who never identified himself) relentlessly following him in the dark and rain went reaching for what he *thought* was a weapon...GZ was punched repeatedly after that because he went reaching for what Trayvon *knew* was a gun. 

Why is GZ feeling the need for his gun?  Because he was negligent in continuing up the dark path that the suspect ran away from him on after he was specifically told "we dont need you to do that".

Speculation?  Conjecture?  Nope its all on tape...I'll take my chances with the jury mulling that over.  They can decide for themselves.

"But I swear I was reaching for my phone...honest I was"...was your phone there?  Nope.  Was your gun there?  Yep.  No further questions....for now.

Just something to think about.  I know its hard...it was hard for me too.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Oh there's thousands of thugs like traycockmartin every year. Can't stop attacking people.  What's laughable is that this entire trial is a joke.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's dead jim.

What a fucking JOKE!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...................it's kind of interesting that when they examined the gun that no DNA from Trayvon was on it................the only person who matched the DNA was George Zimmerman.
> 
> That means that Trayvon never grabbed the gun like Zimmerman said.



Zimmerman never said Trayvon grabbed his gun.
Score another mistake for the victims of grease gun enemas.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I'm telling you how the media will spin it, MOrtimer.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno...................it's kind of interesting that when they examined the gun that no DNA from Trayvon was on it................the only person who matched the DNA was George Zimmerman.
> ...



Incorrect.

His best friend (Mark Osterman) and current police officer (U.S. Air Marshall) testified *just two days ago* that GZ told him that Trayvon GRABBED the gun.

He also wrote this in his book:

Zimmerman says: &#8220;For a brief moment I had control of the wrist, but I knew when he felt the sidearm at my waist with his leg. He took his hand that was covering my nose and went for the gun, saying, &#8220;You&#8217;re gonna die now, motherf-----.&#8217; Somehow, I broke his grip on the gun where the guy grabbed it between the rear sight and the hammer. I got the gun in my hand, raised it toward the guy&#8217;s chest and pulled the trigger.&#8221;

Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/09/20/3012853/zimmermans-friend-trayvon-grabbed.html#storylink=cpy

Trayvon is not alive to refute some of GZs mistruths, but his college professor and best friend are.  GZ is not being completely honest about what happened that night, there is some embellishing going on to say the least.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Inadmissable as hearsay.
Next.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Quick question.................................GZ himself said that Trayvon grabbed the gun, yet DNA says that Trayvon never grabbed or even touched, the gun.

Is that "hearsay"?

Or.............are you like every other conservative who says that science is wrong?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Its not inadmissable?...How so?  He (Mark Osterman) testified to it just two days ago...are you watching the trial?  Lol.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yeah.................I have been watching the trial, and I'm sorry, but GZ was wrong, and most of what he's stated have been lies.

I mean..................that is.................only if you've watched the trial on television and seen where he's been lying.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Zimmerman never said Tryvon grabbed teh gun.  You are simply mistaken.  Again.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Dude, I was talking to Rabbi...she said Marks testimony is inadmissable...I reminded her that not only is it admissable, but that he has already testified to it...2 days ago.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



According to his best friend he did...he gave conflicting stories it seems...I supplied the link...It was his best friend...he was one of the first people GZs wife called immediately following the incident.  Dont say its not admissable when the guy has already testified...makes you look foolish.  

You are wrong again...and its only been two posts...lol...Next.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So I write that Zimmerman never said that and your response is "But his best friend did."  Do you see the problem here?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Tell you what..................Google Zimmerman, gun, Trayvon and DNA.

You're going to find out that not only did Zimmerman state that Trayvon grabbed his gun, but you're also going to find out that there was none of his DNA on the gun where Zimmerman said he'd grabbed it.

And oh yeah..................his claims about Trayvon jumping him and forcing him to fear for his life (as is called for in the "stand your ground" law) are also found to be false as well.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Well Mr Military Service, since you Googled it I am sure you can supply the references to where Zimmerman said Trayvon grabbed the gun.
And as usual, you are completely ignorant of what "stand your ground" actually says.  Hint, it is irrelevant to this case.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Just because Martin had gone to the store to get skittles doesn't mean he also could not check out some homes on the route back, just to see how easy they'd be to break into.   We already know that he was the proud owner of burglary tools.
> ...



I doubt that the whole black community will riot in any event, but some of them will riot no matter what, and the verdict will be an excuse either way to go and steal shit, assault random whites and burn and destroy whatever they can just for fun.

In the few days before the verdict is finally read, people ought to carry a gun, and I mean people of all races. Unless you are 100% black, the rioters will likely get you as well if you are unarmed and caught in the street.

Note too, not all the rioters will be black. The majority of the rioters arrested from the Rodney King fiasco were white, not black. There are plenty of white criminals who will exploit the sudden opportunity, don't doubt it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No...learn to read...I said that his friend just testified in court that GZ said it to him...he even went into detail about it.  Now neg me some more for you being wrong.  You are not up on this trial...youre a hack.

Ill discuss it with others on here that have half a clue about whats going on...you dont.  You are on ignore now so that we dont litter the board with your nonsense.

Im interested in an honest discussion with logical thinkers...not blatant liars that dont even keep up with the trial.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Matthew is a good egg mostly, but sometimes he gets excited.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well, I saw it on the news, plus anytime you Google it, you're gonna find a lot of places where friends of Zimmerman state that Trayvon tried to grab the gun.

Sorry.................but Zimmerman went way beyond the "stand your ground" laws and killed someone.  

I hope he burns for it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So you agree that I am correct and put me on ignore.  Instead you should be closely monitoring my posts so you can learn something.
What Zimmerman's friend said Zimmerman said is less relevant than what ZImmerman actually said.  Zimmerman was there, his friend was not.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I am certain you can supply the "lot of places" where Zimmerman said that Trayvon grabbed the gun.

Oops, even you are backpedaling now to say "Trayvon tried to grab the gun."  Which isn't the same thing, you dishonest little cocksucker.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

This message is hidden because The Rabbi is on your ignore list. 

No time for blatant stupidity.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> This message is hidden because The Rabbi is on your ignore list.
> 
> No time for blatant stupidity.



So why do you still post?

I showed that your statements were illogical and did not contradict mine.  Your response is to plug your ears and go I can't hear you.
Which one of us is the idiot simp now?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

This message is hidden because The Rabbi is on your ignore list.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nope.............Zimmerman said while he was on the stand that Trayvon tried to grab his gun which is why Zimmerman shot him.

Like I said.........................Google it and you'll see, only problem is that you're going to have to wade through a couple of pages where others have stated that Zimmerman said Trayvon grabbed the gun, but of course, they're only blog pages.

Zimmerman said it while he was being interviewed on FOX News, and also said it while he was on the stand.  Matter of fact, it's supposedly one of the cornerstones that his defense is built on.

Trayvon never grabbed the gun, as well as never placed his hand over Zimmerman's nose and mouth (again, as he claimed in the courtroom), because the DNA evidence says otherwise.

Like I said.................I hope Zimmerman burns for at least 5 years in GP.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

This has to be the dumbest statement I have ever seen on a message board:

Rabbi said:

I showed that *your statements were illogica*l and *did not contradict mine*.

Lord...forum dummie.  Now I know...lol.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Tricky?  Complicated?  Not in the least.  All I see is standard rules of criminal procedure.  I have seen NOTHING out of the ordinary.  Well, except for the fact that the prosecution witnesses corroborate everything that Zimmerman said happened, including the brother.   The prosecution simply doesn't have a case, and the witnesses aren't going to perjur themselves to make it look like they do.  The media was speculating yesterday that the prosecution should 'rest' in order to blow it all over the prosecution.  But they didn't and won't until they get that mother up there on the stand. 

Egypt has overthrown a theocracy.  The brother testified favorably for Zimmerman.  Twice in one day, my faith in humans has been restored.  No, make that 3 and add when, contrary to the racist element on this forum, our own High_Gravity said he had a life to live and no time to riot if the verdict was not favorable to the prosecution.  But then HG is a really great guy who thinks for himself and has earned the respect of the forum.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > This message is hidden because The Rabbi is on your ignore list.
> ...



Id say its you...look at the red, moron.

You also said that Mark Ostermans statements were inadmissible...yet he testified in court to it two days ago...lol...clearly admissible if he is testifying in court, right idiot?

You also said that George never said that Trayvon "grabbed" the gun...yet I showed where he not only said it, but he said it to his best friend (Mark Osterman) who not only testified to it but wrote about it in detail in his book, ya big dummie.  Even gave ya the link.

Your retort to that was that it was *"irrelevant"* what he said to his friend.  So:

1) Now you are saying that he did say it, but that it was irrelevant...lol..which one is it?

2) Saying one thing to the police and another to your best friend who is brought in as  states witness testify to it is irrelevant?  LMFAO.  Conflicting testimony is irrelevant?  LMAO.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

> The George Zimmerman defense has recently gotten a lucky break. Angela Corey, Floridas state attorney and the prosecutor against Zimmerman, has been indicted by a citizens grand jury for allegedly falsifying an arrest warrant and the complaint that led to Zimmerman being charged with the second-degree murder of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> The indictment accuses Corey of allegedly withholding photographs of Zimmermans head after the incident. Also, Corey allegedly falsely signed an arrest warrant under oath without including the pictures as evidence.





> The outcome of this indictment could fundamentally affect the outcome of the George Zimmerman trial. At the very least, the indictment makes the prosecution look week and overly ambitious. At worst, the state could lose its prosecutor. Also, it could lead to the court throwing out Zimmermans case completely. Criminal charges that were filed under a falsified, illegal arrest warrant will have a hard time standing up in court.






> The Zimmerman case has been highly politicized ever since the beginning. The indictment demonstrates just how easily politics can weasel into court rooms to encourage government employees to make unethical decisions. Based on these surprising change of events, there is a fairly good chance that Zimmerman will soon be able to walk out of the courtroom as a free man.



Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Indicted for Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant

Wow.  Just wow!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] did you find my gigantic font dad girlfriend post?  What's that about?



i missed that one


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry bout that,


1. I think the national guard should be called in the day the verdict is read, and anyone found rioting should have their heads shot off!
2. They will riot, and they should be fore warned that if they do riot, they will die for it.
3. There is no *happy riots* the people should be protected from the animals at *all times*!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

> The indictment of Corey, which was handed down last week (see Citizens Grand Jury), charges Corey with intentionally withholding photographic evidence of the injuries to George Zimmerman's head in the warrant she allegedly rushed to issue under oath, in an effort to boost her reelection prospects. At the outset of this case, black activists such as Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, demanded that he be charged with murder, after local police had thus far declined to arrest him pending investigation.
> 
> Read more here: Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Criminally Indicted By Citizens' Grand Jury For Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant And Complaint - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
> 
> ...




Somebody is in TruBul!  

Why Zimmerman was charged with murder:  



> Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, *demanded that he be charged with murder,*



Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Criminally Indicted By Citizens' Grand Jury For Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant And Complaint - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee

Looks like black supremacists wouldn't have been happy with a lesser charge.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

[MENTION=20947]The Rabbi[/MENTION] said:

Zimmerman never said Trayvon grabbed his gun.
Score another mistake for the victims of grease gun enemas.

Incorrect,     [MENTION=20947]The Rabbi[/MENTION].

His best friend (Mark Osterman) and current police officer (U.S. Air Marshall) testified *just two days ago* that GZ told him that Trayvon GRABBED the gun.

He also wrote this in his book:

Zimmerman says: &#8220;For a brief moment I had control of the wrist, but I knew when he felt the sidearm at my waist with his leg. He took his hand that was covering my nose and went for the gun, saying, &#8220;You&#8217;re gonna die now, motherf-----.&#8217; Somehow, I broke his grip on the gun where the guy grabbed it between the rear sight and the hammer. I got the gun in my hand, raised it toward the guy&#8217;s chest and pulled the trigger.&#8221;

Read more here: Zimmerman&#x2019;s friend: Trayvon grabbed gun - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

^^^*Another GZ embellishment/inconsistency.*

Trayvon is not alive to refute some of GZs mistruths, but his college professor and best friend are.  GZ is not being completely honest about what happened that night, there is some embellishing going on to say the least.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=20947]The Rabbi[/MENTION] said:
> 
> Zimmerman never said Trayvon grabbed his gun.
> Score another mistake for the victims of grease gun enemas.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

lack of DNA is not evidence that someone did not touch  something 

lack of fingerprints is not indicative that someone did not touch something


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. I think the national guard should be called in the day the verdict is read, and anyone found rioting should have their heads shot off!
> ...



from what i hear the protesting outside 

has become not so much


----------



## Jackson (Jul 4, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Just learned of this kangaroo court "trial"...
> 
> From the facts of the "trial":
> TM = Travon Martin
> ...



TM - Trespassed on private propertyI visited my parents in a gated community.  I often went for a walk.  Was I trespassing?
GZ - Noticed trespasser, called police

TM - Trespasser, ran upon being noticed  He ran once he saw he was being stalked by a white man.
GZ - Attempts to follow the trespasser

TM - Exits trespassed community
GZ - Awaits police

TM - Returns to trespassing, escalates to assault We are taking the defendants word for that.
GZ - Assaulted

TM - Continues assault upon He might have been defending himself until he was shot  We cannot be sure.GZ
GZ - Fires weapon in self defense


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=20947]The Rabbi[/MENTION] said:
> ...


 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] said:
>>>lack of DNA is not evidence that someone did not touch  something 

>>>lack of fingerprints is not indicative that someone did not touch something



point not dna

not fingerprints

rather inconsistent and statements conflicting


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 4, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TM - Trespasser, ran upon being noticed  He ran once he saw he was being stalked by a white man.
> GZ - Attempts to follow the trespasser



Ran less than 100 yards in 4 minutes plus ?

Don't think so.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



how so


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] said:
> ...



When your statement to the police conflicts with your statement to your best friend?  Thats a potential problem that goes to the credibility of the defendant.  Especially when best friend testifies for the state and writes a book about it...see links in original post.

GZ is essentially telling it to his friend as if there was a hand struggle for the gun, so basically I was able to win that battle and shoot before I was shot.  

He tells the police that trayvon didnt grab the gun, but that Trayvon saw it and was moving his hand in that direction...no dna of Trayvon on the gun supports this statement...that he reached but didnt grab.  However, his statement to his friend that Trayvon did grab it and that he was able to pry trayvons hands off of it conflicts with his police testimony.  Rather big inconsistency considering that his friend is also a cop (U.S. Air Marshal) and it appears that he could have been telling his friend this to further support he was in a fight for his life...this is not subjective...just reaching is subjective...in other words you have to believe GZs words instead of possible DNA evidence potentially confirming the other statement to his friend.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And if TM's enunciation of the English language is anything like his friend, the witness, then I'm surprised Zimmerman could even make THAT much out of it.   Got, shot.  Potato, potaaato



When reading TM's texts his friends were trying to talk sense into him. Some of them may have been from DD. Even DD said she told TM to run home, but TM said I am not running.

So as messed up as we think DD is, she is smarter than TM ever was.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



that does not overcome reasonable doubt 

show us something that over comes that line 

we have already heard from crime investigators 

that generally stories change a little 


however it possible to touch something 

and not leave dna 

or have recoverable dna 

plus the witness said they could have missed DNA


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



George Zimmerman stood up for a homeless Black man who had been beaten by Justin Collison, the son of a White Sanford police lieutenant.    The event was videotaped and Collison should have been arrested immediately, but it appeared that the police were going to let the matter slide.  Fortunately, Zimmerman came to the homeless man's defense.    The following links describe Zimmerman's efforts to obtain justice for the man.
Trayvon Martin shooting: George Zimmerman once protested treatment of homeless black man by police, his father says * - NY Daily News
Tape showed Zimmerman's anger over black man's beating - CNN.com

One other thing.  The FBI investigated Zimmerman for any signs of racism and concluded there was no evidence to support the accusation.  But what do they know, right?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Grace.....Jane Vaseline Mithcell....or whatever......
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

The prosecution is politically motivated, is this because of Obama's "son" comment?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



They have GZ on 3 lies he told since the media & the Feds brought the whole country down on him. All good lawyers tell their client to STFU! But amazingly M O'M was with him on all 3 lies.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It may not go to your reasonable doubt...but it goes to mine in part to his credibility....and it may go to a jurors.

There is a big difference in grabbing and prying ones hands off of a gun that intends to use it on you and just sliding hands in that direction and no prying of hands off of it.

If on the other hand you believe he did grab the gun and that DNA not on the gun is possible even if grabbed, then that conflicts with his statement to police that it was reached for but not grabbed.

Regardless of which one you choose to believe, its a major inconsistency in his statement.  Is it possible that GZ only told the police that he slid his hand in that direction, because GZ knew there would be none of Trayvons DNA on the gun?  But when he told his buddy, he made it sound and look like he had a physical struggle with Travon for the gun just after Trayvon "allegedly" said "youre gonna die tonight" and that he won the battle of wills, shot and saved his own life.

I am questioning everything GZ says outside of what I can verify on audio or thru an eyewitness that can back it up exactly.  I believe he embellished when he said that Trayvon said "youre gonna die tonight"...to me he even looks like he is embellishing when he accuses of it in interrogation...I think GZ said it to further support his self defense theory...he felt like saying that Trayvon said that would help him.  Cops dont like anyone going for their gun...that is a green light to shoot and kill for a cop...was GZ trying to play that card...after all the only person who could refute it is dead.

I think that GZ had a reasonable reason for self defense without that embellishment, but Im not so sure that GZ thought that would be enough at the time.  If Im in the jury and it is presented to me correctly by the prosecution, I would begin to doubt anything I couldnt absolutely verify with witness or audio accounts...GZ has a definite motive to embellish.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

eots said:


> If I shot every guy that I ever got in scrap with their would be a lot of dead people..and their would be a lot of hurting families and fatherless children...this loser did not think he was going to be beaten to death..he ended up on the losing end of a fist fight he appears to have instigated and killed someone over it..



Ayup.. I've seen it dozen's of times... man who is weak of character instigates fight... loosing fist fight escalates fight by resorting to any available weapon, knife, pipe, gun, broken bottle, whatever he can find to change the tide of battle.  If you side with GZ on this case then by that measure the only mistake TM did was not killing GZ.  Yeah that's the only way to solve disputes now killing the other guy so you are the only one that can tell the story afterwards.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The prosecution is politically motivated, is this because of Obama's "son" comment?



According to the article it was in response to Sharpton and Jackson demanding Zimmerman be tried for murder.  Of course, even for her, there is a presumption of innocence.  But if she is convicted, damn, I hope she is disbarred.

Obama should have stayed the hell out of it.  He is Zimmerman's president too.  AND he is a lawyer who should know all about the presumption of innocence.  Obama leaves little doubt that Harvard sells mail order degrees.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



it is not (my) beyond a reasonable doubt 

that is the standard we have in this system 

in the heat of the moment 

zimmerman probably isnt sure exactly what happened 

if martin did or didnt touch the gun 

as for lack of dna 

the flashlight and the skittles didnt have DNA on it either 

is there any doubts on who had what


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



And the prosecutor is accused of hiding exculpatory evidence:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...cutor-indicted-falsifying-arrest-warrant.html


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you feel the need to continue fabricating evidence?
> ...



You did lie or you just didn't know what you were talking about.  The blood stain was not on the cuff like you all have been spewing, both arms were checked elbow to cuff.  The stain was on the waist part of the sweatshirt and it was a small little tiny spot.

May not mean much but what else have you been spinning here?  If you're watching the WP for info instead of looking at all the reports, we now know you are getting less than accurate info.  LA Times too.

I told you about the hoodie just as an aside.  It was what I heard the DNA guy talk about.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



the state did everything it could to hide evidence 

that is why she diverted this case away from the grand jury to begin with


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Not really.  At best, the lack of DNA / Prints corroborating GZ's story is nothing more than a lack of corroborating evidence, which is proof of nothing.

Some of GZ's statements are inconsistent, some are consistent.  The DNA evidences means nothing more than there is no conclusive DNA evidence over and above the evidence already provided and admitted by the defendant that he killed the boy.   Had GZ denied he was there, or denied he shot the kid... then the DNA evidence would have sunk him.

As it is, I believe we are left with did he kill him in self defense, did the boy die due in part to GZ's negligence, and any other suitable reasons for conviction.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



sorry marilyn,  the state put on a terrible case based on very sketchey evidence.   GZ will be acquited and blacks will riot in the streets of all of our cities and burn their own neighborhoods.  

We are living in a sick society when the media decides which cases will go to trial based on racial issues that will generate ratings.

If TM was white of GZ was black this case would never have made the news and the shooter would never have been charged because there is no evidence of a crime.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The standard in the system is what the jury considers reasonable doubt or a juror.  They do not have to give a reason why either...it could be that they dont believe a word that comes out of his mouth because of the inconsistencies.  That is their right and that is our system.

There is nothing in our system that says a juror has to defend their decision to anyone.  In fact, in our system, if only one lie is found out...you can disregard everything they say.  That will be part of the deliberation instructions from the judge to the jury after closing arguments.

Slight inconsistencies are common...not big ones.  Furthermore, GZ seems to be very sure of everything he says...even the police said that all of his statements to them added up and were very consistent.  Problem is, there is a professor and his best friend that have come forward with major inconsistencies that the police werent privy to in interrogation.

I respect your opinion, I just see it differently.


----------



## daveman (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution is politically motivated, is this because of Obama's "son" comment?
> ...


There is no situation so bad that Obama can't make it worse.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



what 

the instruction is beyond a reasonable doubt 

not what the juror feels like 

it isnt just zimmerman showing reasonable doubt 

there have been many (state) witnesses that have shown reasonable doubt 

in this case


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 4, 2013)

a Citizen's Grand Jury has no legal standing--pity.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What specifically is Zimmerman lying about?
> ...



He hasn't even testified yet and you believe he is lying.
You have no credibility as your mind is already made up.
Made up by the liars that put up a 6th grade photo of Zimmerman, conned you into believing Zimmerman ran down Martin and shot him and conned by the people that claimed Zimmerman was commanded and ordered by police to not follow Martin.
Those are the only lies exposed to date.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Oh, no evidence huh?  This case went to trial because he murdered a kid.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


No.  The case went to trial to get to the truth.  The State presumes that he murdered Martin.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
Zimmerman never stalked Martin.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution is politically motivated, is this because of Obama's "son" comment?
> ...



Somehow I don't think a "Beer Summit" is going to get Obama out of this one if GZ goes free.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> a Citizen's Grand Jury has no legal standing--pity.



But the ABA does.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> Zimmerman never stalked Martin.



apparently he was on someones private property when zimmerman seen him


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



So would you and I go to trial because we disagree and we want to get to the truth?  You all are really minimizing the fact that he did kill that kid.  Spin, spin, spin..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Maybe if he had a "Hennessy Summit" with DeeDee? 



Ater all, if Obama had a third daughter, she would look just like DeeDee.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



 I agree with you the states case is horrid...and yes...their witnesses have helped the defense for the most part.  The state has overcharged and increased their burden of proof to actual murder...bad move.  However, the lesser charge of manslaughter is in the instructions and that only takes showing negligence, which is a different issue.

It actually is what a juror feels like...they can have beyond a reasonable doubt and they dont have to explain why. This is why I actually have a problem with our system...the jurors have a lot of leeway..actually endless leeway as to what constitutes reasonable doubt to them.  Im simply saying that presented correctly, his inconsistent statements could effect that...he can say, but they dont have to believe it...and one inconsistency leads to another to another as we are kind of seeing here.

If they pull it altogether in closing...he could be in trouble.

It takes one juror to hang it...if it gets hung...the state will drop the charge to manslaughter and lower their burden, imo.  They will say they tried the M2 and we want to get at least something.  This is what serino wanted to do in the first place and he pointed to negligence in several areas.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Are you minimizing the fact that Zimmerman acted in self defense?

Spin

Spin

Spin

Bluuuuarrgh!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



if zimmerman wins self defense 

the is no lessor charge of manslaughter


----------



## Jackson (Jul 4, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Would it be self defense if there was a bully who bullied a kid, tormented, day in and day out and finally the kid gave him a kicking he deserved and the bully shot him right between the eyes.  Self defense.  Right?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No one is disputing there was a fight.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

rdean said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



My bad.

But then again, rdean is the exception..not the rule.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> if zimmerman wins self defense
> 
> the is no lessor charge of manslaughter



Explain how self defense excuses negligence leading to the death of a human being.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well yeah...if he wins...he wins.

But...they could drop the M2 in deliberations and find negligence and go with manslaughter.

In other words.

M2...not guilty...manslaughter...guilty.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What does that scenario have to do with the facts in this case?
Anyone can make up any scenario in an attempt to match it to what they want to see happen.
What you stated above is not what happened in this case. They DID NOT KNOW EACH OTHER AND HAD NEVER MET.
And if Zimmerman bullied Martin and never touched him then Martin HAS NO RIGHT TO PUT HIS HANDS ON HIM.
And if he does then under Florida law Zimmerman is justified legally to shoot him.
Right, that is self defense.
Your example is 100% hypothetical nothing close to the reality of what happened in this case.
Right?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

syrenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



These aren't two separate incidents.

And going by Zimmerman's recollection of events, that he left his car to walk off a well lit street into a very dark courtyard to get the name of a street in a three street community, just seems highly implausible.

It makes more sense that Zimmerman left his car to pursue Martin (Something he's admitted too), did not break off the chase as he said, caught up with Martin, and initiated the confrontation.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



That's really quite a stretch Becki.

It's almost like saying those injuries will eventually kill him in 50 years or so..


----------



## Jackson (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Right.  Just wanted to know about self defense.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> Zimmerman never stalked Martin.



Zimmerman first told the 911 guy that he would meet the police at the mailboxes then changed his mind and said have them call me and I will tell them where I am.

To me, that says he intended to follow Treyvon.  He took two flashlights and a loaded gun.

He stalked him alright.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

eots said:


> If I shot every guy that I ever got in scrap with their would be a lot of dead people..and their would be a lot of hurting families and fatherless children...this loser did not think he was going to be beaten to death..he ended up on the losing end of a fist fight he appears to have instigated and killed someone over it..



Exactly.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Apparently, the sarcasm was lost on you; my apologies.  I agree that criminal procedure isn't difficult to grasp or understand.  I made that comment in response to Snookie, who felt the defense was putting on a boring case.  Which in essence means Snookie actually feels the prosecution is boring us all to tears.

The media was speculating that the prosecution would rest soon because the judge, soon after yesterday's lunch, specifically stated she was interested to determine how much longer the State would take to finish, and apparently the State had informed her it wouldn't be much longer.  I don't doubt one bit that the mother will be presented; most likely Friday.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It sort of kiboshes your "cops are never hostile to the state" meme.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yes, Zimmerman said Trayvon *tried* to grab the gun.  That is not the same thing as saying Trayvon grabbed the gun.  You understand the difference, right?  So no surprise that T's DNA was not on the gun since he never touched it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> This has to be the dumbest statement I have ever seen on a message board:
> 
> Rabbi said:
> 
> ...



I thought you had me on ignore. That went fast.

You, like your boyfriend BikerSailor, think the fact that there was no DNA from Trayvon on the gun means Zimmerman is a liar because he testified that Trayvon grabbed the gun.
Except Zimmerman did not testify Trayvon grabbed the gun.  He testified Trayvon grabbed FOR the gun.  Not the same thing.  That Zimmerman's friend testified differently is not really relevant here.  He might have mis heard.  He might have misinterpreted.  That happens all the time.

So your lack of reading and comprehension skills shows you up for the uncritical dolt you are.  And a loser of continental proportions.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



if it is self defense he walks on it all 

however if it is not self defense 

and no ill will 

then they could go manslaughter 

if they find ill will

then it is M2


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> ...



He didnt take two flashlights and a loaded gun. He had them on him.  I have a loaded gun and flashlight on me whenever I leave the house.  Am I stalking people?
Your opinion of what Zimmerman's motives were is mere speculation on your part, driven by racism against Hispanics.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Did you just make that up or can you back it up with facts?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



What part of his best friend (mark osterman) testifying that Zimmerman said that Trayvon GRABBED the gun...again...GRABBED the gun and that he had to pry it out of his hands are you not understanding?

He also wrote about it in detail in his book?  Did you watch the testimony?...did you read the link and the quote from the link?...it is clear that according to the friend Zimmerman told him that trayvon grabbed the gun...that is INCONSISTENT with his statement to police.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yes.  What Zimmerman's friend said is not the same thing as what Zimmerman said.  Which is more trustworthy: the direct statement of the person there or someone who claims to have heard it from that person?
QED.
You are a moron and a half poured into a sack full of shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



lack of DNA does not prove that martin did not touch the gun

many factors including poor collection cause that


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be the dumbest statement I have ever seen on a message board:
> ...



I dont know him actually...I make my own statements and only stand by my own statements not his.  But nice deflection.

You said that GZ never said he grabbed the gun...I showed that he did say it...TO HIS BEST FRIEND WHO TESTIFIED TO IT.

So move on...you were wrong...it happens.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Uhh, what? Where have they proved he "bullied" him? I think that hamster running the show in that head of yours went on strike...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



if it is ruled self defense 

he walks on all of it 

go read the Florida statues


----------



## paulitician (Jul 4, 2013)

Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. His rights have been violated. That happened the day the U.S. President weighed in, and the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' If he's found guilty, he'll have an excellent chance on appeal. We are all guaranteed a fair trial. It's one of our sacred rights. And that clearly has not happened in this case. It's a real injustice.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I punch you in the face, and I continue punching you in the face (although you're armed) then I back you up into a corner and start ramming your head into the wall. What would you do? You can't go on forever, you're in danger! Would you:

A) Submit, and continue to be beaten to death.

Or

B) Shoot me, to defend yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Don't think so, HaHa..  He's just a fatass.  I read somewhere he isn't working out anymore, he is very depressed (probably because he murdered a kid) and he eats too much.  

Glad he has enough to eat..


----------



## paulitician (Jul 4, 2013)

Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. His rights have been violated. He has already been found guilty. That happened the day the U.S. President weighed in, and the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' If found guilty, he has a good chance on appeal. We are all entitled to a fair trial. It's our sacred right. This is just an ugly show-trial at this point. It's a shameful injustice.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



you are right on everything but the first one, imo....they could very well in deliberations find that he was in fear of severe injury and defended himself thus eliminating M2, but still negligent and guilty of manslaughter.

Its not an all or nothing...thats why there are lesser charges included.

Now if they find that he rightly acted in self defense and was not negligent...then he walks free and clear...one or the other?  And he will be found guilty of either M2 (not likely at all...no way they give him M2...I wouldnt) or manslaughter.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You were there?  You heard the conversation between Zimmerman and his friend?
No, of course not.

Again, which is more reliable: the testimony of the guy who was there or someone who claims he told him something?
The answer is obvious to anyone who isnt trying desperately to save face.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. His rights have been violated. He has already been found guilty. That happened the day the U.S. President weighed in, and the corrupt MSM declared him 'Evil White Man.' If found guilty, he has a good chance on appeal. We are all entitled to a fair trial. It's our sacred right. This is just an ugly show-trial at this point. It's a shameful injustice.



Don't worry about George Zimmerman, even I believe he is going to walk away from this with a not guilty.

He'll live a nice long life and may never murder anymore teenage Black kids but racism and anger issues are hard to treat even if he ever seeks treatment.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > if zimmerman wins self defense
> ...



Because if Zimmerman "wins self defense," that would imply the jury would feel Zimmerman was justified in his actions; that his actions would act as an affirmative defense to what otherwise would constitute murder.

In Florida, second degree murder is defined, in part, as the "unlawful killing of a human being."  If the jury buys self defense, then the killing is no longer "unlawful."  See: Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

Culpable negligence wouldn't attach because Zimmerman would then be justified.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 4, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Would it be self defense if there was a bully who bullied a kid, tormented, day in and day out and finally the kid gave him a kicking he deserved and the bully shot him right between the eyes.  Self defense.  Right?



Kids can carry lawfully ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The case went to trial because of PC pressure.   Up until PC pressure was brought to bear, Zimmerman wasn't even arrested.

One of the prosecution witnesses that hurt their case so much was the investigator who was forced to resign due to PC pressure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



they would have to find he did not shoot martin in self defense 

and that he didnt do it with a depraved mindset 

then it would be manslaughter 

if they show depravity 

then it is M2


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I wouldn't call it PC.  The police chief was fired because he mishandled the case.  You just don't allow someone who minutes ago murdered a minor.  Who does that?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The forensics expert testified that there were NO fingerprints on the gun not even Zimmerman's, due to the rain.  DNA is far more perishable than fingerprints.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Jon,

Have you heard anything on which Standard Jury Instruction will be used at closing? I've been searching, but haven't found anything set in stone yet. 

A couple of links for those interested:
STATE OF FLORIDA V. ZIMMERMAN ANALYSIS 6/30/2013 - Constitutionally Speaking with Joseph Haynes Davis Esq. | Constitutionally Speaking with Joseph Haynes Davis Esq.

Standard Jury Instructions in Criminal Cases


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He is depressed because he is going to be spending a lot of time in prison, and there will be certain people there who are not going to want to be friendly toward someone who  profiled, stalked and killed an innocent, unarmed black teenager. I think he is terrified in the extreme, and he should be.  If he is found innocent, it will be open season on black teenagers from now on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



i thought it is out there i will have to look around


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

Hey bro, I was doing some reading and it appears you are right.  Here is what I found (Florida Law):

To prove the crime of Manslaughter, the State must prove the following two elements beyond a reasonable doubt:

(Victim) is dead.
Give 2a, 2b, or 2c depending upon allegations and proof.
2. a. (Defendant) intentionally caused the death of (victim).
2. b. (Defendant) intentionally procured the death of (victim).
2. c. The death of (victim) was caused by the culpable negligence of (defendant).

However, the defendant cannot be guilty of manslaughter if the killing was either justifiable or excusable homicide as I have previously explained those terms.

I was wrong...you were right...my apologies.  If the jury finds that he acted rightfully in self defense then he walks on all charges...lesser charge of manslaughter doesnt apply.  I learned something today .

Thank you for your patience...Im not an attorney and on some occasions it really shows...lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk
> 
> Hey bro, I was doing some reading and it appears you are right.  Here is what I found (Florida Law):
> 
> ...



look at 782.07

782.07&#8195;Manslaughter; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.
(1)&#8195;The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s


"without lawful justification"

self defense is lawful justification

so if zimmerman is found to be not guilty of m2 because he 

acted in the lawful justification (self defense)

the same lawful act resides in the manslaughter charge as well


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Depraved heart actually applies to an unintentional killing.  This was a intentional killing in self defense.

Good article about it, several SCOTUS cases referenced: 

Depraved Heart Murder

Proposed jury instructions from the article:



> Proposed Jury Instruction: You may find the defendant guilty of second degree murder if you find from the evidence presented to you that the defendant:
> 
> 
> 1) while engaged in a grossly reckless act;
> ...



Zimmerman was not being reckless.  Nor was his act unintentional.  He shot li'l Trayvon in self defense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yes, but the lesser included charge of Involuntary Manslaughter, is not murder.  Your point about self-defense and 2nd degree murder do not apply to the lesser charge.  That would be like saying you can get away with illegal parking if you killed someone a few days later in self defense.  The killing and the parking are two different crimes.  More particularly, in this case, the negligence of GZ that led to the death of TM is a different crime than the killing of TM in self defense, if self defense is ruled for the 2nd degree murder charge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Can we read the statutes instead?

I never get much out of reading statues for some reason.

;-)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wut?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's been entered into testimony.

As was the fact that Zimmerman lied on national tv about his knowledge of Stand Your Ground.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



*Zimmerman was not being reckless.  Nor was his act unintentional. *

yes omara was driving that point home 

when he had the firearms lady on the stand 

when he was discussing the force it takes to pull the trigger 

of the pistol 

that it was intentionally pulled not accidentally pulled


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Of course my point applies.  If the jury feels he is justified, it is an absolute bar.  If not, then they will be instructed on intent.  And as Sunshine and jon have just alluded, Zimmerman's intent is fairly clear.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 4, 2013)

Manslaughter.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zimmerman was not being reckless.  Nor was his act unintentional.  He shot li'l Trayvon in self defense.


If the jury agrees with your opinion, Zimmerman walks.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The evidence says otherwise.   I know that you want this trial to be about race, but its not and never was.   

I know that you want this to be about punishing whitey for racism, but its not and never was. 

there is absolutely no chance of a murder conviction,  involuntary manslaughter is a remote possibility,   acquital is almost a sure thing.  

If both guys were the same color, the state would never have even brought the case to a grand jury.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I would have thought it would be a bar on voluntary manslaughter, but not on involuntary manslaughter.  Am I wrong?  I'm just trying to get an understanding of how this works.  This is my first time reading up on the intricacies of this type of trial.  I ask because what I read said the opposite of what you just said. It said intent does not apply. I'm confused...?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Are we to believe his best friend testifying under oath or you?  How bout the jury who are they to believe?  They can believe he gave conflicting statements.

He testified to it...defense didnt challenge it.  Conflicting statements...it is what it is.

His best friend testified under oath to what GZ told him...are you saying that his best friend lied about it?  Did the defense team deny he said it....has GZ denied he said that to his friend?  This best friend and US. Air Marshal got up on the stand and lied to hurt his friend?  You have quite the imagination.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I am not seeing that anywhere.  He's charged with M2, period.  No lesser included.

So the state or the defense can include a lesser charge if they if they wish for instruction, but that's not here.

All that's here is an Angela Corey indictment.  lol

Affidavit of probable cause for M2

http://i.cdn.turner.com/dr/hln/www/...2/04/12/zimmerman_probable_cause_document.pdf


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

From the florida law web site:

While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require an intent to kill or even an intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death.

To establish involuntary manslaughter, the prosecutor must show that the defendant acted with "culpable negligence." Florida statutes define culpable negligence as a disregard for human life while engaging in wanton or reckless behavior.  The state may be able to prove involuntary manslaughter by showing the defendant's recklessness or lack of care when handling a dangerous instrument or weapon, or while engaging in a range of other activities that could lead to death if performed recklessly.

- See more at: Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

OMG!  I took allergy meds yesterday that my neighbor gave me.....WHOA!  I was about a fruit cake on here last night.  Sorry...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So if the testimonies do not agree in every detail someone is lying?  You're not very bright are you?
His friend made a mistake.  His friend mis-heard.  It is second hand testimony. Zimmerman's own testimony is clear. And the DNA evidence does not contradict it.
The obvious conclusion to anyone with two functioning brain cells is that his friend mis-heard what Zimmerman told him.

Hey, I thought you had me in ignore.  What's with suddenly deciding to salvage whats left of your reputation by puking some more bullshit into this thread?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

wish i could hang around 

have to step out for awhile 

have a *Happy and Safe 4th*


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



The way a lawyer explained it to me... is the lesser charge is understood to be included and will be provided to the jury per instructions from the Judge that will be forthcoming, this unless the Prosecution asks her not to.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You are close, but confusing elements of the two types of crime we are discussing.  Murder requires intent; manslaughter does not.  And intent is not an issue in this case, as Zimmerman intended to kill Martin.  Zimmerman's argument essentially admits that his intent is consistent with the statutory requirements for murder 2.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> ...




He is not charged with stalking.
Stalking is a crime in Florida.
Try again, something, ANYTHING that is credible and relevant to this trial.
I do give you credit for coming back but please bring something to the table.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> OMG!  I took allergy meds yesterday that my neighbor gave me.....WHOA!  I was about a fruit cake on here last night.  Sorry...



NP and thanks for the photos.. 



...

 jk


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> From the florida law web site:
> 
> While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require an intent to kill or even an intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death.
> 
> ...



But he's not charged with this.

They can bring it later.

State Mistake #1 - the gigantic burden of proving M2


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


 @CrazedScotsman started a thread on that.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/301161-question-about-prosecution.html

He asked about something he saw on the tube.

He said that he heard one of the talking heads say that the Prosecutor can ask for lesser included charges,  but the defense has to agree or it's a no-go.

True?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nevermind...you are a hopeless hack.  You like to argue and scream and curse.  You are not interested in honest discussion...carry on.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I took allergy meds yesterday that my neighbor gave me.....WHOA!  I was about a fruit cake on here last night.  Sorry...
> ...



lmfao....I had to think......
very funny


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No.

He's not charged with this.  He's charged with M2.

The state or the defense can ask for lesser charges to be included/instructed.

They haven't done that.  The state is full on blast stupidly trying to prove M2.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yeah I have no doubt that if the jury rules him not guilty of murder two that he's also not guilty of voluntary manslaughter.  My question is to the lesser included charge of involuntary manslaughter due to negligence.  IOW does self-defense excuse negligence in a homicide.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



I was just thinking you were having a Fryday and gave you a Fryday pass ;-)


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



LOL, the police chief RESIGNED because of the circus your team brought to town.

When Chief Bill Lee FIRST OFFERED HIS RESIGNATION the Milton City Commission refused to accept it. A majority of the commission felt that Lee was treated unfairly.

You are one stupid broad. You believe everything someone else tells you instead of finding the facts yourself.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's up to the state / defense to bring that for instruction.  Now, we're on M2.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION]-berzerk
> ...



Yep...youre right...I totally missed that.  You were patient so I looked a little deeper...I owed you at least that


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translation: I've lost this round.  
You cannot argue against what I posted without looking like a fool  You cannot agree with what I posted without looking like a fool.  So you dismiss the post.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm going to GUESS it's going to be a motion and they'll argue it.

That's a guess, need [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] for that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They have not done that, yet.  From what I've read they can do it later.  They would be crazy/incompetent to not do it if they are loosing M2.  Course from what we've seen post the opening statements the prosecution does seem to be incompetent....

I believe I read that the prosecution originally wanted the charge to be Involuntary Manslaughter.  From what I've seen that's the case they are pushing, not the M2 case.  Think about it.. if M2 then the witnesses have been providing evidence for defense.. if involuntary manslaughter, not so much.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I know you gave me a pass too.  And I thank you......
Today....I'm an


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

or @legaleagle45

I hope I did that right.

The problem I see is the state took on the burden and charged M2, they do lesser at the end of this game, how's the look to the jury?

Like more wishy washy prosecution bs.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Coming back from what?  I've always been here.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] and wharfrat

So even if they would have come with the charge of manslaughter he could have pleaded self defense even still and negligence is a non issue as long as he shows self defense?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Where'd you read that?

Angela Corey IS the prosecution, those are her boys.

And she's got a grand jury on her M2 arrest.

She was M2 out of the gate.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Sarah, you spew all over these threads day and night with your disbelief. You have been told many times about the laws in Florida.

Have you looked them up and read them for yourself?  The law protects a person who acts in self defense from prosecution. 

Initially, the LEOs after investigating the case believed it was a righteous shoot. 

The only ones that are being dishonest are the media, Sharpton and his ilk, and the President.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Did anyone else see that Nancy Grapes didn't host her show yesterday, and left it to one of her goofy friends to do it?

I think she realized Capt. Carter destroyed the state's case, and is starting her extended vacation early.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



What do you mean by Sharpton and his "ilk"?  And the president?  Let's see, what is the common denominator there... Hmmm..  This stuff grates on fair minded people after just a few times of hearing it.

The only way race may enter into this case is you all wanting Zimmerman to simply walk free after killing Treyvon.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I guess I'm just having a hard time explaining this.  Involuntary manslaughter, by its very definition, is the *unintentional* killing of a human being.  The State can't argue that Mr. Zimmerman's actions were both intentional and not intentional at the same time.

For a good summary of these issues, this Florida attorney has a distilled version here: Jacksonville Manslaughter Lawyer | Florida Aggravated Manslaughter Attorneys | Self Defense Law Firm


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat How'd your scapin' go?

I got to run.

Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I don't know of any particular rule.  However, the reason for the plea bargain is to keep the courts from becoming gridlocked due the number of cases that would have to be heard.  It would not serve its intended purpose at this juncture.  A plea bargain can be reached in the event of a mistrial.  I really doubt that any plea bargaining will be necessary in this trial.  The jury would have to be stone deaf, blind, and rolled in asphalt if they can't see the glaring evidence for the defense.

After working on those prisons, I saw enough people who refused to bargain and demanded a 'jury of my peers to clear my name.'  Poor fools.  Juries generally like to convict.  I think if your bargain includes prison time, you should have the trial.  If your bargain is for probation, then only a fool would turn it down.

And I know one guy in Nashville who was double crossed on his plea bargain.  The DA refused to honor it, tried the man, and sent him to prison.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Awesome!

You take over ;-)


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Not awesome, but thank you ma'am.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yep...I read the same thing in a couple of places...that in florida the lesser charge of manslaughte is auto included for M2.  Here is one of the places I saw it:

http://www.jlellis.net/blog/zimmerman-and-lesser-included-offenses/

*Charges Against Zimmerman*
In the case of Zimmerman, while the prosecution only listed second degree murder in its charges, all lesser included offenses are assumed to be charged as well. Therefore, the jury can find Zimmerman guilty of second degree murder, or they can find him guilty of related lesser included offenses.

It is actually quite common for a prosecutor to go for the highest level charge she feels she can prove, with the understanding that if she cannot prove the greatest charge, a lower charge might stick with the jury. Now, this isn&#8217;t always the case. In some states the prosecutor must specifically state all charges, *but Florida allows for automatic inclusion of lesser included offenses*.

*What are the Included Offenses of Murder in Florida?*
First degree murder (premeditated) 782.04(1)
Second degree murder (Depraved mind) 782.04(2) &#8211; Zimmerman&#8217;s charge
Manslaughter 782.07
Second degree (felony murder) 782.04(3)
Third degree murder (felony)  782.04(4)
Vehicular homicide 782.071


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I may be confusing the lead investigator with the prosecutor. It's been a long time since the initial arrest.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat How'd your scapin' go?
> 
> I got to run.
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!!



It went well. Everything nice and tidy now.


And they collected 50 pounds of sticks to send to the Sanford cop shop. Hopefully they'll start using one stick per finger for DNA scrapings.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

This may have already been brought up by somebody, but I've been following a blog by a Flordia trial lawyer who has been following the Zimmerman case.  He says it is Zimmerman's defense team who is not allowing a lesser charge of manslaughter to be considered because they are so sure the jury cannot convict on a Murder 2 charge and would therefore have to return a verdict of not guilty.



> Specifically, because the State did not allege (in the alternative) that the death was by culpable negligence, the State should be unable to have Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence (Involuntary Manslaughter) given as a lesser included offense. See Ayala v. State, 879 So. 2d 1, 2 (Fla. 2d DCA 2004) (It is fundamental error to instruct the jury on a variety of manslaughter that had not been included within the information.)
> 
> What this means is that, should the defense object, they might be able to convince the judge only to have the jury instructed on Manslaughter by Act. If the judge overruled this request and also instructed on Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence, it would set up another excellent appellate issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yurt (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



you are either the dumbest person on the planet or very dishonest


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
You left out the media.  Put them back in the mix and tell me what the common denominator is.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] and wharfrat
> 
> So even if they would have come with the charge of manslaughter he could have pleaded self defense even still and negligence is a non issue as long as he shows self defense?



That is correct; Florida's manslaughter statute provides for self-defense in 782.07.  See the language "without lawful justification": Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## arKangel (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> Zimmerman never stalked Martin.



The testimony was that TM "cut through" the gated community to get to his father's girlfriend's home.  The entire gated community is private property, therefore TM was trespassing.

His father was not the owner of the home in question, which apparently was adjacent to the community, not a member.  Even if the home was a member of the community TM's father was not a homeowner, therefore had no right to invite anyone.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I think you are associating that with Serino; he was on the "culpable negligence" bandwagon.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] and wharfrat
> ...



Wow...I didnt know that at all...I thought that they just had to show negligence for manslaughter regardless.  Thanks for the info, whar.

But in Florida, the lesser charges are auto included in murder charges, correct?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Ok I read that page a few times and I don't see the bar to involuntary manslaughter due to negligence 2.c.  

From that site:

I will now define "culpable negligence" for you. Each of us has a duty to act reasonably toward others. If there is a violation of that duty, without any conscious intention to harm, that violation is negligence. But culpable negligence is more than a failure to use ordinary care toward others. In order for negligence to be culpable, it must be gross and flagrant. Culpable negligence is a course of conduct showing reckless disregard of human life, or of the safety of persons exposed to its dangerous effects, or such an entire want of care as to raise a presumption of a conscious indifference to consequences, or *which shows wantonness or recklessness, *or a grossly careless disregard for the safety and welfare of the public, or such an indifference to the rights of others as is equivalent to an intentional violation of such rights.

The negligent act or omission must have been committed with an utter disregard for the safety of others. *Culpable negligence is consciously doing an act or following a course of conduct that the defendant must have known, or reasonably should have known, was likely to cause death or great bodily injury.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 4, 2013)

*While DNA evidence is being pooh-poohed on this thread, what do these guys below have in common?  

The vast majority were exonerated after DNA evidence proved their innocence. 
The Innocence Project was started by Barry Scheck, who was part of OJ Simpson's defense team.  Quite a role reversal.*



Last  &#8595;	First  &#8595;	State  &#8595;	Conviction Year  &#8595;	Exoneration Year  &#8595;
Abbitt	Joseph	NC	1995	2009
Abdal	Habib Wahir	NY	1983	1999
Adams	Kenneth	IL	1979	1996
Alejandro	Gilbert	TX	1990	1994
Alexander	Richard	IN	1998	2001
Anderson	Marvin	VA	1982	2002
Arledge	Randolph	TX	1984	2013
Atkins	Herman	CA	1988	2000
Avery	Steven	WI	1985	2003
Avery	William D.	WI	2004	2010
Ayers	David	OH	2000	2011
Bain	James	FL	1974	2009
Barbour	Bennett	VA	1978	2012
Barnes	Steven	NY	1989	2009
Barr	Jonathan	IL	1997	2011
Bauer	Chester	MT	1983	1997
Beaver	Antonio	MO	1997	2007
Bibbins	Gene	LA	1987	2003
Bivens	Phillip	MS	1980	2010
Blair	Michael	TX	1994	2008
Bloodsworth	Kirk	MD	1985	1993
Booker	Donte	OH	1987	2005
Boquete	Orlando	FL	1983	2006
Bostic	Larry	FL	1989	2007
Bradford	Marcellius	IL	1988	2001
Bradford	Ted	WA	1996	2010
Bravo	Mark Diaz	CA	1990	1994
Brewer	Kennedy	MS	1995	2008
Briscoe	Johnny	MO	1983	2006
Brison	Dale	PA	1990	1994
Bromgard	Jimmy Ray	MT	1987	2002
Brown	Dennis	LA	1985	2005
Brown	Danny	OH	1982	2001
Brown	Roy	NY	1992	2007
Brown	Keith	NC	1993	1997
Brown	Patrick	PA	2002	2010
Bryson	David Johns	OK	1983	2003
Bullock	Ronnie	IL	1984	1994
Buntin	Harold	IN	1986	2005
Burnette	Victor	VA	1979	2009
Butler	A.B.	TX	1983	2000
Byrd	Kevin	TX	1985	1997
Cage	Dean	IL	1996	2008
Callace	Leonard	NY	1987	1992
Capozzi	Anthony	NY	1987	2007
Caravella	Anthony	FL	1986	2010
Chalmers	Terry	NY	1987	1995
Charles	Clyde	LA	1982	1999
Charles	Ulysses Rodriguez	MA	1984	2001
Chatman	Charles	TX	1981	2008
Clark	Robert	GA	1982	2005
Coco	Allen	LA	1997	2006
Cole	Timothy	TX	1986	2009
Cotton	Ronald	NC	1985, 1987	1995
Courtney	Sedrick	OK	1996	2012
Courtney	Uriah	CA	2006	2013
Cowans	Stephan	MA	1998	2004
Criner	Roy	TX	1990	2000
Cromedy	McKinley	NJ	1994	1999
Crotzer	Alan	FL	1981	2006
Cruz	Rolando	IL	1985	1995
Cunningham	Calvin Wayne 	VA	1981	2011
Dabbs	Charles	NY	1984	1991
Dail	Dwayne Allen	NC	1989	2007
Danziger	Richard	TX	1990	2002
Davidson	Willie	VA	1981	2005
Davis	Gerald	WV	1987	1995
Davis	Dewey	WV	1987	1995
Davis	Cody	FL	2006	2007
Davis	Larry W.	WA	1993	2010
Davis	Jeramie	WA	2008	2013
Daye	Frederick	CA	1984	1994
Dean	James	NE	1990	2009
Dedge	Wilton	FL	1982	2004
Deskovic	Jeff	NY	1990	2006
Dewey	Robert	CO	1996	2012
Diamond	Garry	VA	1977	2013
Diaz	Luis	FL	1980	2005
Dillon	William	FL	1981	2008
Dixon	John	NJ	1991	2001
Dixon	Bobby Ray	MS	1980	2010
Dominguez	Alejandro	IL	1990	2002
Doswell	Thomas	PA	1986	2005
Dotson	Gary	IL	1979	1989
Dupree	Cornelius 	TX	1980	2011
Durham	Timothy	OK	1993	1997
Echols	Douglas	GA	1987	2002
Edwards	James	IL	1996	2012
Elkins	Clarence	OH	1999	2005
Erby	Lonnie	MO	1986	2003
Evans	Michael	IL	1977	2003
Evans	Jerry Lee	TX	1987	2009
Fain	Charles Irvin	ID	1983	2001
Fappiano	Scott	NY	1985	2006
Fears Jr.	Joseph	OH	1984	2009
Fountain	Wiley	TX	1986	2003
Fritz	Dennis	OK	1988	1999
Fuller	Larry	TX	1981	2007
Gates	Donald Eugene	DC	1982	2009
Giles	James Curtis	TX	1983	2007
Gillard	Larry	IL	1982	2009
Godschalk	Bruce	PA	1987	2002
Gonzalez	Hector	NY	1996	2002
Gonzalez	Kathy	NE	1990	2009
Good	Donald Wayne	TX	1984	2004
Goodman	Bruce Dallas	UT	1986	2004
Gossett	Andrew	TX	2000	2007
Gray	David A.	IL	1978	1999
Gray	Anthony	MD	1991	1999
Gray	Paula	IL	1978	2002
Green	Edward	DC	1990	1990
Green	Kevin	CA	1980	1996
Green	Michael	OH	1988	2001
Green	Michael Anthony	TX	1983	2010
Gregory	William	KY	1993	2000
Halsey	Byron	NJ	1988	2007
Halstead	Dennis	NY	1987	2005
Harden	James	IL	1995	2011
Harris	William O&#8217;Dell	WV	1987	1995
Harrison	Clarence	GA	1987	2004
Hatchett	Nathaniel	MI	1998	2008
Hayes	Travis	LA	1998	2007
Haynesworth	Thomas	VA	1984	2011
Heins	Chad	FL	1996	2007
Henton	Eugene	TX	1984	2006
Hernandez	Alejandro	IL	1985	1995
Hicks	Anthony	WI	1991	1997
Holdren	Larry	WV	1985	2000
Holemon	Jeffrey	AL	1988	1999
Holland	Dana	IL	1993	2003
Honaker	Edward	VA	1985	1994
Hunt	Darryl	NC	1985	2004
Ireland	Kenneth	CT	1989	2009
Jackson	Willie	LA	1989	2006
Jackson	Dwayne	NV	2003	2011
Jackson	Raymond	TX	1984	2012
James	Henry	LA	1982	2011
Jean	Lesly	NC	1982	2001
Jenkins	Jerry Lee	MD	1987	2013
Jimerson	Verneal	IL	1985	1996
Johnson	Albert	CA	1992	2002
Johnson	Calvin	GA	1983	1999
Johnson	Larry	MO	1984	2002
Johnson	Richard	IL	1992	1996
Johnson	Rickie	LA	1983	2008
Johnson	Arthur	MS	1993	2008
Johnson	Anthony	LA	1986	2010
Jones	Joe	KS	1986	1992
Jones	Ronald	IL	1989	1999
Jones	David Allen	CA	1995	2004
Kagonyera	Kenneth	NC	12/13/2001	2011
Karage	Entre Nax	TX	1997	2005
Kelly	William	PA	1990	1993
Kogut	John	NY	1986	2005
Kordonowy	Paul D.	MT	1990	2003
Kotler	Kerry	NY	1982	1992
Krone	Ray	AZ	1992	2002
Laughman	Barry	PA	1988	2004
Lavernia	Carlos	TX	1985	2000
Lindsey	Johnnie	TX	1981, 1985	2009
Linscott	Steven	IL	1982	1992
Lloyd	Eddie Joe	MI	1985	2002
Lowery	Eddie James	KS	1982	2003
Lyons	Marcus	IL	1988	2007
Mahan	Ronnie	AL	1986	1998
Mahan	Dale	AL	1986	1998
Maher	Dennis	MA	1984	2003
Marshall	Michael	GA	2008	2009
Matthews	Ryan	LA	1999	2004
Mayes	Larry	IN	1982	2001
McCarty	Curtis	OK	1986, 1989	2007
McClendon	Robert	OH	1991	2008
McCray	Antron	NY	1990	2002
McGee	Arvin	OK	1989	2002
McGowan	Thomas	TX	1985/1986	2008
McKinney	Lawrence	TN	1978	2009
McMillan	Clark	TN	1980	2002
McSherry	Leonard	CA	1988	2001
Mercer	Michael	NY	1992	2003
Miller	Billy Wayne	TX	1984	2006
Miller	Neil	MA	1990	2000
Miller	Robert	OK	1988	1998
Miller	Jerry	IL	1982	2007
Mitchell	Perry	SC	1984	1998
Mitchell	Marvin	MA	1990	1997
Moon	Brandon	TX	1988	2005
Moore	Curtis Jasper	VA	1978	2008
Morton	Michael	TX	1987	2011
Moto	Vincent	PA	1987	1996
Mumphrey	Arthur	TX	1986	2006
Nelson	Bruce	PA	1982	1991
Nelson	Robert	MO	1984	2013
Nesmith	Willie	PA	1982	2000
Newton	Alan	NY	1985	2006
Northrop	Alan G.	WA	1993	2010
O&#8217;Donnell	James	NY	1998	2000
Ochoa	James	CA	2005	2006
Ochoa	Christopher	TX	1989	2002
Odom	Kirk	DC	1981	2012
Ollins	Larry	IL	1988	2001
Ollins	Calvin	IL	1988	2001
Ortiz	Victor	NY	1984	1996
Ott	Chaunte	WI	1996	2009
Pacyon	Douglas	NY	1985	2010
Patterson	Maurice	IL	2003	2010
Peacock	Freddie	NY	1976	2010
Pendleton	Marlon	IL	1996	2006
Peterson	Larry	NJ	1989	2006
Phillips	Steven	TX	1982, 1983	2008
Pierce	Jeffrey	OK	1986	2001
Pinchback	Johnny	TX	10/05/1984	2011
Piszczek	Brian	OH	1991	1994
Pope	David Shawn	TX	1986	2001
Powell	Anthony	MA	1992	2004
Rachell	Ricardo	TX	2003	2009
Rainge	Willie	IL	1979	1996
Restivo	John	NY	1987	2005
Reynolds	Donald	IL	1988	1997
Richardson	Kevin	NY	1990	2002
Richardson	James	WV	1989	1999
Richardson	Harold	IL	1997	2012
Rivera	Juan	IL	1992	2012
Robinson	Anthony	TX	1987	2000
Rodriguez	George	TX	1987	2005
Rollins	Lafonso	IL	1994	2004
Roman	Miguel	CT	1990	2009
Rose	Peter	CA	1996	2005
Ruffin	Julius	VA	1982	2003
Ruffin	Larry	MS	1980	2010
Saecker	Fredric	WI	1990	1996
Salaam	Yusef	NY	1990	2002
Salazar	Ben	TX	1992	1997
Santana	Raymond	NY	1990	2002
Sarsfield	Eric	MA	1987	2000
Saunders	Omar	IL	1988	2001
Saunders	Michael	IL	1997	2012
Scott	Calvin Lee	OK	1983	2003
Scott	Samuel	GA	1987	2002
Scruggs	Dwayne	IN	1986	1993
Sharp	Shainne	IL	1994	2012
Shelden	Debra	NE	1989	2009
Shephard	David	NJ	1984	1995
Smith	Walter D.	OH	1986	1996
Smith	Billy James	TX	1987	2006
Smith	Frank Lee	FL	1986	2000
Snyder	Walter	VA	1986	1993
Starks	Bennie	IL	1986	2013
Sterling	Frank	NY	1992	2010
Stinson	Robert Lee	WI	1985	2009
Sutherlin	David Brian	MN	1985	2002
Sutton	Josiah	TX	1999	2004
Swift	Terrill	IL	1998	2012
Taylor	Ronald Gene	TX	1995	2008
Taylor	Ada JoAnn	NE	1990	2009
Taylor	Robert	IL	1997	2011
Terry	Paul	IL	1977	2003
Thames	Vincent	IL	1998	2012
Thibodeaux	Damon	LA	1997	2012
Thomas	Victor Larue	TX	1986	2002
Thompson	Hubert	CT	1998	2012
Thurman	Phillip Leon	VA	1985	2005
Tillman	James	CT	1989	2006
Toney	Steven	MO	1983	1996
Towler	Raymond	OH	1981	2010
Townsend	Jerry Frank	FL	Various	2001
Tribble	Santae	DC	1980	2012
Turner	Keith E.	TX	1983	2005
Vasquez	David	VA	1985	1989
Veal	Robert Lee	IL	1995	2011
Velasquez	Eduardo	MA	1988	2001
Villasana	Armand	MO	1999	2000
Waller	James	TX	1983	2007
Waller	Patrick	TX	1992	2008
Wallis	Gregory	TX	1989	2007
Wardell	Billy	IL	1988	1997
Warney	Douglas	NY	1997	2006
Washington	Earl	VA	1984	2000
Washington	Calvin	TX	1987	2001
Waters	Leo	NC	1982	2003
Waters	Kenny	MA	1983	2001
Watkins	Jerry	IN	1986	2000
Watkins	John Kenneth	AZ	2004	2010
Webb	Mark	TX	1987	2002
Webb	Troy	VA	1989	1996
Webb	Thomas	OK	1983	1996
Webster	Bernard	MD	1983	2002
White	John Jerome	GA	1980	2007
White	Joseph	NE	1989	2008
Whitfield	Arthur Lee	VA	1982	2004
Whitley	Drew	PA	1989	2006
Wiggins	David	TX	1989	2012
Wilcoxson 	Robert	NC	08/15/2002	2011
Williams	Michael Anthony	LA	1981	2005
Williams	Dennis	IL	1978	1996
Williams	Willie	GA	1985	2007
Williams	Derrick	FL	1993	2011
Williams	James Curtis	TX	1984	2012
Williams	Johnny	CA	2000	2013
Williamson	Ron	OK	1988	1999
Willis	John	IL	1992, 1993	1999
Willis	Calvin	LA	1982	2003
Winslow	Thomas	NE	1990	2009
Wise	Korey	NY	1990	2002
Woodall	Glen	WV	1987	1992
Woodard	James Lee	TX	1981	2009
Woods	Anthony D.	MO	1984	2005
Wyniemko	Kenneth	MI	1994	2003
Yarris	Nicholas	PA	1982	2003
York	Kenneth	MO	1994	2010
Youngblood	Larry	AZ	1985	2000

*The Innocence Project - Home*


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> ...



Oh good grief..


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



That's not fair.
It might be both.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Did you hear his testimony?   Do you imagine that testimony did not make an impression on the jury?

The police chief was never fired.  He resigned.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Notea,

Many, many trials have been decided on circumstantial evidence.  I know someone who I believe killed his entire family, there was a book written about him and the murders.  All the prosecution had was circumstantial evidence like stomach contents of the kids, stuff like that..  

That guy is walking around free today.  It's tough proving your case without real direct evidence, you need stuff like DNA reports to give you a better picture.  

Anyone poo pooing these reports is simply inflexible.  All evidence comes into play.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] and wharfrat
> ...



776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person.&#8212;A person is justified in using force, *except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other&#8217;s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or*

Thus the issue, is not self defense for the lesser charge of invol. manslaughter.  But rather did GZ have reason to believe imminent death was upon him for those scratches on his head and the alleged smothering while he was screaming for help.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Back on ignore...you are one rude and bitter person...others can look at the posts proving you wrong and decide for themselves...have a great day.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



tell us sarah,  what race are you?   and its a valid question since all you do is spout racial bullshit every day.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

The defense is clearly not interested in asserting involuntary anything.  The defense is that GZ intentionally killed TM in self-defense.  They are not trying to say it was an accident and would be opposed to agreeing to any charge involving negligence.

As for whether lesser charges are included here, I have to defer to those who seem to know that, in this case, the defense so far has been successful keeping lesser charges out and forcing the P to prove M2.  Correct?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Right.  Mixing up the prosecution's lead investigator and the prosecutions' political aspirations.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

@RKM and 25: I'm not a Florida attorney, so what I say take with a grain of sand.  We don't operate the same where I live, but I think if you read the link to the blog that Foxfyre posted, you will see the issue a little more clearly.  The link does a much better job explaining the argument than I can.

I have reproduced the link here: Don?t Believe Every Tweet You Read | blawg


----------



## Redfish (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Notea,
> 
> Many, many trials have been decided on circumstantial evidence.  I know someone who I believe killed his entire family, there was a book written about him and the murders.  All the prosecution had was circumstantial evidence like stomach contents of the kids, stuff like that..
> 
> ...



uhhh,  the OJ trial,  circumstantial evidence proved him the murderer, but a racist jury set him free.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> This may have already been brought up by somebody, but I've been following a blog by a Flordia trial lawyer who has been following the Zimmerman case.  He says it is Zimmerman's defense team who is not allowing a lesser charge of manslaughter to be considered because they are so sure the jury cannot convict on a Murder 2 charge and would therefore have to return a verdict of not guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not understanding this.  The "quote" above says the defense CAN object to it being included...not that they were already successful in having the lesser charge excluded.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translation: Damn I look stupid.
Yes, you do look stupid.  You think a report of what someone said has more credibility than what someone actually said.  I guess you never played telephone as a kid.
So to review: Zimmerman did not lie about Trayvon grabbing the gun.  His testimony has not only been consistent but is also not contradicted by the DNA evidence.  With some allowance for variance, given the horrific situation he found himself in and the adrenaline rush he must have had, Zimmerman has been a very good and consistent player.  Like many of us in the gun community he undoubtedly practiced for a day like this.  He was aware of all the rules and knew what to say.
The prosecution has failed so far to disprove his assertion of self defense.  They would have to show that a reasonable person was not in fear of his life when he shot. Instead they are farting around trying to push a narrative of a wannabe cop that was discredited weeks ago.  The prosecution will fail.  Zimmerman will go fee.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat How'd your scapin' go?
> ...



That is mighty citizenry of you.   Maybe you can get a tax deduction.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > arKangel said:
> ...



White Irish Catholic.  I have my own opinions on this case and just about everything.  It's why I am here.

Your opinion of me being racist is laughable, calm down and get back on topic.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yes, the central issue in this case, regardless of charge, is whether or not Zimmerman's belief that it was necessary to use force to prevent death/great bodily harm was a reasonable one.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> @RKM and 25: I'm not a Florida attorney, so what I say take with a grain of sand.  We don't operate the same where I live, but I think if you read the link to the blog that Foxfyre posted, you will see the issue a little more clearly.  The link does a much better job explaining the argument than I can.
> 
> I have reproduced the link here: Don?t Believe Every Tweet You Read | blawg



"If the judge denies"..... the defense objection are the operative words in that.  ; )


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Actually no.

This establishes a pattern of knowingly telling lies.

Alone? It wouldn't have made much difference. But in the scope of the totality of what Zimmerman has been saying? It paints a different story.

It's really to bad that Zimmerman's previous violent behavior and trouble with the law can't be let into the record. Because that completes the picture.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



always siding with the black guy is racist, and thats what you do.   Are one of the "white guilt" obama voters?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There is no pattern of telling lies.  Zimmerman didnt lie in this case.  As far as I can tell ZImmerman never lied.
You are the only one lying here.  You lie because you think Trayvon was right and you identify with him as an aggressor.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> The defense is clearly not interested in asserting involuntary anything.  The defense is that GZ intentionally killed TM in self-defense.  They are not trying to say it was an accident and would be opposed to agreeing to any charge involving negligence.
> 
> As for whether lesser charges are included here, I have to defer to those who seem to know that, in this case, the defense so far has been successful keeping lesser charges out and forcing the P to prove M2.  Correct?



No.  The defense is that GZ shot TM in self defense, not intentionally killed him.  Important distinction there.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 4, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > arKangel said:
> ...


*
There's a lot of racial bullshit out there.  It's not like we have to go looking for it.  Like it or not, Spike Lee is right:  There are two Americas and most whites don't have even the slightest scintilla of a notion for what it is like to be black.  
*


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 4, 2013)

If Zimmerman had his gun out, walking around in the dark and killed Martin after a scuffle, I could see negligence. But he didn't, or so we think since no one saw and the evidence suggests that Martin attacked Zimmerman. The gun didn't come out until Zimmerman thought he had no other choice.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Thus I suspect why the jury is all female?  I would guess the defense would believe that women would be more inclined to believe that fist fight was TM trying to kill someone, than guys that have been in similar fist fights would.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 4, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Notea,
> ...



OJ denied being the killer.  DNA evidence is very helpful when the killer is unknown or the defendant denies being the killer.   That is not the case here where the killer is known and admitted.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If Zimmerman had his gun out, walking around in the dark and killed Martin after a scuffle, I could see negligence. But he didn't, or so we think since no one saw and the evidence suggests that Martin attacked Zimmerman. The gun didn't come out until Zimmerman thought he had no other choice.



no other "way" to win the fist fight...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well sure..he has.

He lied to the police. And he's lied on national television.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No. It's because they know women are more reasonable and logical and they will come to the right decision.

Duh.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The killer is known but he is telling stories that just don't add up.  DNA is good evidence regardless, so is the autopsy report coming soon..  Tomorrow.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman had his gun out, walking around in the dark and killed Martin after a scuffle, I could see negligence. But he didn't, or so we think since no one saw and the evidence suggests that Martin attacked Zimmerman. The gun didn't come out until Zimmerman thought he had no other choice.
> ...



You are screaming for help, no one comes
You see someone in the distance, you call for help and that person turns and walks away.
You are getting your ass whooped and can't get away
Your attacker then say, "You're going to die tonight"

You too would have pulled your gun and shot your attacker. In Zimmermans mind, he had no other option.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

When this farce of a trial is over and Zimmerman is acquitted, he is going to write a book and make millions! Small consolation for perilously f'ing with an innocent man's life! 

But, it'll be a nice f you! to all you bigot f'ing libtards! 

*SUCK IT, BITCHES!*


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The defense is clearly not interested in asserting involuntary anything.  The defense is that GZ intentionally killed TM in self-defense.  They are not trying to say it was an accident and would be opposed to agreeing to any charge involving negligence.
> ...



What I meant by that was that the killing was not unintentional, as in negligent.  GZ *intended* to defend himself.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 4, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Notea,
> ...



*Or you could say a fumbling, bumbling Marcia Clark and Christopher Darden handed OJ a shriveled up golf glove and Johnny Cochran chortled to the jury: "If the glove don't fit, you must acquit!" or are we just forgetting simple stuff like that?

I winced when I saw them doing that because my own golf glove takes some pulling and tugging if I have let it dry after sweating into it all day out on a course.*


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There are pros and cons to an all-female jury for both the prosecution and the defense.  I'm not going to even attempt to get in the two's mindset during voir dire.  But yes, that is a valid observation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> or @legaleagle45
> 
> I hope I did that right.
> 
> ...





> or @legaleagle45
> 
> I hope I did that right.



U be's doin dat rong...

it's bein'  [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]


I dun be fin dat fo ya.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

So let's get to the bottom of these questions:  Are lesser includeds in play here?  Or is the ONLY charge M2?  I've heard it both ways so far.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] and wharfrat
> ...



Man Im getting confused...lol.  I read your link and saw this again:

Why would the Defense object to Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence, possibly because they know that if the jury is likely to convict George Zimmerman on any theory, it would be on a theory of culpable negligence.

So basically, the jury would have to find that he didnt act in self defense to find guilty of  Invol Manslaughter.  if he rightfully acted in self defense...its out the window...he walks.

But if they were to have brought manslaughter first, then he would have just claimed self defense...so no wonder they went for the higher charge...its the only thing that makes sense...they almost had to...or maybe im just too tired...lol.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So let's get to the bottom of these questions:  Are lesser includeds in play here?  Or is the ONLY charge M2?  I've heard it both ways so far.



It hasn't been decided yet.  The jury instructions haven't been proffered yet.  But you can bet there will be argument about it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > So let's get to the bottom of these questions:  Are lesser includeds in play here?  Or is the ONLY charge M2?  I've heard it both ways so far.
> ...




Well in florida its auto included on murder charges....so as of now the lesser charges are in and it would be up to the defense to object before instructions are read?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Does that mean we should have two sets of laws? One for whites and one for blacks?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Never mind.  He's only charged with M2, no lesser charges specified here:

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/04/11/zimmerman.charges.pdf

Hold on...checking...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Blacks won't be happy until there are two laws. One just for them.

They don't believe in anyone of another race using self defense. That's for damn sure.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



And?

Waiting for an intelligent reply.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > or @legaleagle45
> ...



Eyz b taggin sum udda po foo


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



That I can accept.  If the scenario is correct as it appears to be, that Martin had Zimmerman down and was beating him and Zimmerman was afraid for his life, it would follow that Zimmerman intended to stop the assault by shooting Martin.   It does not logically follow that he intended to kill Martin at that time or was even thinking about anything other than stopping the beating.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Blacks won't be happy until there are two laws. One just for them.



Sharika Law ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Never mind.  He's only charged with M2, no lesser charges specified here:
> 
> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2012/images/04/11/zimmerman.charges.pdf
> 
> Hold on...checking...



Yep.

Until some lady starts singing we are talking about M2 and running around in a manslaughter speculation circle.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind.  He's only charged with M2, no lesser charges specified here:
> ...



Please don't let that lady be DeeDee.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





> In murder cases, however, where a convicted defendant may face capital punishment, the United States Supreme Court has held that the court must instruct the jury that they may find the defendant guilty of a lesser included offense such as voluntary manslaughter.[1] The reasoning for this ruling is that jurors, given the options of convicting a less culpable killer or letting him go free, might opt to convict of a more serious crime than the facts warrant. Therefore, they must have at least one option that falls in between these extremes.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesser_included_offense

The lesser included offenses have to meet the same elements of the original charge.  Involuntary killing cannot be a lesser included in a killing that was voluntary.

Personally, I think this is all moot.  Even the prosecution's case shows Zimmerman's actions to be self defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > So let's get to the bottom of these questions:  Are lesser includeds in play here?  Or is the ONLY charge M2?  I've heard it both ways so far.
> ...



Murder 2. Second degree murder. M2.

That's what we have now.

Period.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This makes sense to me.  I'd buy that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

I was agreeing with you. Lol

Wharfrat

Eyz bes b nah taggin an messin dat uppa gain.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Can't happen.  The lesser included has to meet all the elements of the original charge.  A killing can't be voluntary AND involuntary.  Give it up.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Do you have a more reputable link than the one from a Pennsylvania med mal attorney's blog that "auto included" is the hard and fast rule in Florida?  Because I can't seem to find case law consistent with that notion.  In fact, I'm finding the opposite; see Griffis v. State, 848 So. 2d 422 @ Google Scholar


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



She would love nothing more than to institute Jim Crow again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Unless she does a trio with Nakasone & Mora.


Because that would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




*Those are the only lies exposed to date.*


no, you are wrong ... we know, its now time for the idiot - TemplarKormac




> George Zimmerman bond revoked: A judge today revoked George Zimmerman's bond in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin - Orlando Sentinel
> *
> George Zimmerman's bond revoked in shooting of Trayvon Martin*
> 
> "Defendant has intentionally deceived the court with the assistance of his wife," the motion says. "*During the jail phone calls both of them spoke in code to hide what they were doing*."




*During the jail phone calls both of them spoke in code to hide what they were doing.*


he is a proven liar ... nothing more nothing less.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Lmao. You can't call a man a liar when he has been proven correct in court where it matters. All you have left is the "credibility" defense. You are desperate, nothing more, nothing less.

And um, did you just post that last night?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok..in FL, manslaughter is an automatic lesser included, it seems.  Foxfyre is correct.  It has not been decided yet.  Defense motion(s) before jury instructions will ultimately force Judge Nelson to decide whether or not to include manslaughter.

Evidence in the Zimmerman Case May Not Support a Charge of Murder in the 2nd! | Malia Litman's Blog

Thanks for the info, all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> When this farce of a trial is over and Zimmerman is acquitted, he is going to write a book and make millions! Small consolation for perilously f'ing with an innocent man's life!
> 
> But, it'll be a nice f you! to all you bigot f'ing libtards!
> 
> *SUCK IT, BITCHES!*



and he'll probably get an assload of money from his lawsuits against NBC, ABC, and CNN.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sorry. 

I need to get off the ride I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The official charge is M2.  But when the judge goes to give instructions to the jury she will include the lesser charges...at that time the defense can object to the manslaughter by culpable negligence.

So as of now it is a given, because in the state of Florida lesser charges of manslaughter have to be included with the charges of M2.  I would assume that at that time they will have a separate hearing over it and the defense will have opportunity to object, which they most certainly will to the lesser charge of Man Culp Neg.

Thats the way i understand it anyway.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

How well did OJ's "If I did it" book do?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> How well did OJ's "If I did it" book do?



Key difference: OJ was guilty, GZ is innocent.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

GZ didn't kill Trayvon Martin? 

I had no idea he was arguing that.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

This is what I think I understand from our discussion and the articles and statutes...

1) Murder 2 is the only charge so far.

2) If requested by the prosecution,  both voluntary and involuntary manslaughter must be included,  BUT...

3) The Defense may challenge Involuntary Manslaughter as a lesser included charge and should win that challenge,  because the Prosecution never argued that Martin's death was the result of culpable negligence...but it's not a sure thing.

4) So involuntary manslaughter is probably off the table.

5) If the Jury returns a finding of self defense on the Murder 2 charge,  that would preclude a guilty verdict on Voluntary Manslaughter...as the justification defense covers both crimes.

Do I have this straight?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Nope. Already been there.  Didn't have a gun.  Won the fight in the end.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> How well did OJ's "If I did it" book do?





> The publisher of If I Did It: Confessions of a Killer, O.J. Simpson's hypothetical account of his ex-wife's slaying, says the book has hit No. 2 on the New York Times bestseller list for non-fiction



O.J.'s If I Did It reaches bestseller status - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> GZ didn't kill Trayvon Martin?
> 
> I had no idea he was arguing that.



Kill or murder? Because, I don't think anybody is disputing that he killed Travis.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Ok..in FL, manslaughter is an automatic lesser included, it seems.  Foxfyre is correct.  It has not been decided yet.  Defense motion(s) before jury instructions will ultimately force Judge Nelson to decide whether or not to include manslaughter.
> 
> Evidence in the Zimmerman Case May Not Support a Charge of Murder in the 2nd! | Malia Litman's Blog
> 
> Thanks for the info, all.


She'll say yes cause she's like that.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > How well did OJ's "If I did it" book do?
> ...



Ha! Well then of GZ writes a book perhaps someone will profit from it 

Alas, I believe in the case of OJ, all profits were awarded to the families of the dead.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



yeah your link suggests that it was included, but objected to.  I'll try to find something better...everything i read said by Florida law the lesser charges are required to be included and its up to the defense to object...even then i dont think the judge would take it out...I think it just sets up for a good appellate issue for the defense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


Make up your mind.  Either he shot the boy in self-defense or he killed the boy in self-defense.  Are you actually saying the killing was intentional, or are you just projecting?  If the argument is that he killed the boy on purpose... ok fine I say it was 2nd degree murder then.  You can't escalate a fist fight to a killing on purpose..


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 4, 2013)

Jury instructions, lesser charges, mens rea, affirmative defenses, statutes, case law...I give!

I'm going to pop some firecrackers and drink some suds to celebrate my country's Independence Day!

Enjoy the day all!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Ok..in FL, manslaughter is an automatic lesser included, it seems.  Foxfyre is correct.  It has not been decided yet.  Defense motion(s) before jury instructions will ultimately force Judge Nelson to decide whether or not to include manslaughter.
> ...



I'm hoping when the state's defense team rests tomorrow, that the judge decides to dismiss the case for lack of proof.

That would be a great b-day present for me.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > GZ didn't kill Trayvon Martin?
> ...



Kill. 

Whether he's found guilty of a crime doesn't change the fact that he killed a 17 year old kid.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL! You've made some stupid posts before Sunshine but this is your crowning achievement.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Only to Ron Goldman's family. Nicole's family didn't file a wrongful death suit.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Correct...his college professor and best friend within the last two days testified to it under oath...unrefuted by the defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

By choosing to charge George Zimmerman with second-degree murder in the killing of Trayvon Martin, Angela B. Corey, the special prosecutor appointed to the case in Florida, selected the toughest possible charge involving a killing short of first-degree murder, which requires a finding of premeditation and carries the death penalty as a possible punishment. 

Under second-degree murder, the jury must find that a death was caused by a criminal act &#8220;demonstrating a depraved mind without regard for human life,&#8221; said Eric Abrahamsen, a criminal defense lawyer in Tallahassee, reading from the state&#8217;s standard jury instructions. The maximum sentence for second-degree murder is life in prison; the minimum penalty under these charges is 25 years. 

Dan Markel, a law professor at Florida State University, said he was &#8220;very surprised&#8221; by the severity of the charges &#8220;in light of the evidence that seems to have been brought to the attention of the public so far.&#8221; Many legal experts had predicted that Mr. Zimmerman would be charged with manslaughter. 

At trial, however, the question of self-defense can be brought up again and possibly will, said Robert Weisberg, a criminal law expert at Stanford Law School. That could lead to a fallback position for the jury &#8212; if allowed by the judge &#8212; of a lesser verdict of manslaughter should the jury decide that Mr. Zimmerman sincerely but unreasonably believed that he was appropriately using lethal force to defend himself, which is known as &#8220;imperfect self-defense.&#8221; 

Either side in the case could request that the judge instruct the jury to consider that middle ground, and if the evidence supports such a finding the judge will in almost all cases comply, Professor Weisberg said. A confident prosecutor may not want to risk missing the toughest conviction, however, and a confident defense lawyer may not want to risk giving the jurors a lesser charge that they can choose instead of acquittal. And so, he said, the question may come down to, *&#8220;Who&#8217;s feeling lucky?&#8221;*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *While DNA evidence is being pooh-poohed on this thread, what do these guys below have in common?
> 
> The vast majority were exonerated after DNA evidence proved their innocence.
> The Innocence Project was started by Barry Scheck, who was part of OJ Simpson's defense team.  Quite a role reversal.*
> ...



GZ's DNA was not on the trigger and his fingerprints are not on the gun. Does that mean that he didn't shoot?


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

I've always wondered if they regret not filing. Although to hear he Goldmans tell it, they really haven't seen any money from OJ and that filing was more about punishment and keeping him from profiting than it was about getting themselves anything.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't help but bold red:

*&#8220;Who&#8217;s feeling lucky?&#8221;* 

That's a great line in any situation.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



By terms of the civil suit, OJ had to give the profits to the family. I guess the Martinez family could also file a civil wrongful death suit. But, I'd doubt they'd win that either.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yeah...I do...when the person is his best friend testifying under oath...are you saying that he would lie in his best friends murder trial.  its the defenses job to refute it...they did not.  I guess GZ could take the stand and deny it...then it will be up to the jury who they believe...but the best friend who was otherwise a great witness for GZ will be awfully credible to the jury.  Its simple really...he gave two stories...one to his best friend and one to the cops.  Its really not that hard to understand.  

No I dont believe everything GZ says and if you do more power to you.  You might as well take your vacation, because your job is done here...nothing more to see or look at it...GZs word is golden...go on vacation what more is there for you to do?  I think your naive and simplistic and gullable.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



The idiot keeps getting caught in his own lies. Bet Sean Hannity is sorry for asking GZ if he had ever heard of "stand your ground" before he murdered Martin.  And, GZ said he had to fight Martin for the his gun AND that Martin had beat him severely and yet, no Martin DNA on his gun or him. No GZ DNA on Martin's hands (that GZ says hit him repeatedly). 

And, he should be charged with stalking because that's what he did. Martin tried to run away from him but GZ stalked and hunted him down. 

The head investigator (don't remember his name) stated he wanted to charge GZ.

Anybody who says race doesn't enter into this is naive or stupid. If it were the other way around, the black guy would already be in jail.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

I notice that whenever Z talks it is in a robotic monotone voice, almost like a recording.

I think most of his testimony is contrived.

The dude is a pathological liar.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm going to recreate my avvy!

Happy 4th!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The lead investigator also said this:
Law of Self Defense ? Zimmerman Trial: Evidentiary Flashback: Investigator Serino Tells FBI He Was Pressured to Bring Charges


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> How well did OJ's "If I did it" book do?



Lolololol!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.

The defense will fight tooth-and-nail to keep it out.  I don't see a conflict from the prosecution POV.  Both charges include elements of culpability, M2 obviously much more so.  But manslaughter charges culpable negligence and the prosecution evidence so far could be construed to prove that charge.  

Unfortunately the jury may see a manslaughter conviction as a compromise verdict.  I disagree.  In essence, a manslaughter conviction would fly in the face of the evidence presented thus far and be a complete dismissal of the self-defense assertion.  The jurors, however, may feel that this murder could have been avoided but for GZ's actions and, if so, then they will convict on manslaughter.  

Do I have this correct?


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

Citizen Grand Jury? 

I seem to remember citizen grand juries of siding with Birthers and accusing Bush in the 9-11 attacks too.

All they are good for is riling the conspiracy nutters.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Remember evidence that strongly supports Zimmerman doesn't matter to these people. 

They don't believe in self defense or anything. How do you get to become a hater of justice?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.
> 
> The defense will fight tooth-and-nail to keep it out.  I don't see a conflict from the prosecution POV.  Both charges include elements of culpability, M2 obviously much more so.  But manslaughter charges culpable negligence and the prosecution evidence so far could be construed to prove that charge.
> 
> ...



If Z has to spend *any time* in prison he will be shanked before he gets out.

I'll bet the little sissy coward is scared shitless right now.

If they don't shank him then he will wind up as some one's bunk punk.  Although George would probably like that,.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.
> 
> The defense will fight tooth-and-nail to keep it out.  I don't see a conflict from the prosecution POV.  Both charges include elements of culpability, M2 obviously much more so.  But manslaughter charges culpable negligence and the prosecution evidence so far could be construed to prove that charge.
> 
> ...



If I was on the jury, from what has been presented so far... that's how I see it.  Guilty of negligence leading to the homicide.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > How well did OJ's "If I did it" book do?
> ...



Not according to the jury.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



  Yeah but Sean Hannity never shys away from the camera.  To him, there's no such thing as bad press.

He did stalk the kid and killed him.  Only very deranged individuals would deny that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I wonder how many folks were saying the Ron Goldman "started" the fight that ended his life and that his killer, killed him in self defense.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

OK.  Testarosa's post explained it.  And I accept her hunch that Judge Nelson will give the manslaughter instruction because the prosecution would be more stupid than they've shown to be already to not ask for it.  

"Imperfect self-defense" as explained above is a definite possibility here.  Unfortch.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I heard the guy OJ killed looked at him funny before OJ killed him.  So it was self defense.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.
> 
> The defense will fight tooth-and-nail to keep it out.  I don't see a conflict from the prosecution POV.  Both charges include elements of culpability, M2 obviously much more so.  But manslaughter charges culpable negligence and the prosecution evidence so far could be construed to prove that charge.
> 
> ...



Yep...the only things I have seen is that it is florida law and that the defense has a right to object...separate hearing near the end of trial. Not all states do it but florida law requires it be included as a lesser charge from what Ive seen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Autopsy confirms that the shot was from intermediate range, which is 6-18 inches. This is consistent with GZ's account. It will also show that the clinical cause of death is pulmonary, which means that he died after 2 pints of blood were found in his lungs. Takes 3 pints of blood loss to bleed to death in a person of TM's size. Meaning that he didn't die right away after being shot, and in fact could have lived for up to 1 minute after the shot. Plenty of time to pull your hands back to where the pain is coming from. 

DNA is proven inconclusive when the admitted shooter's DNA is not found on the trigger. The DNA evidence of the hooded sweatshirt was contaminated, as admitted by the DNA analyst yesterday. 

For at least the 2nd time in the trial, the state produced a witness that said they believed GZ's account of the story. He also read the jury instructions on self-defense, and that injuries do not have to be present for that claim to be substantiated, but that the presence of any injuries goes to support that claim. To top it off for the racial bigots, he was a black man that started testimony with a big hey George. He then had every person in the room laugh with him when he stated, "I suggest you do not wait for life threatening injuries before you defend yourself." 

Beyond a reasonable doubt on what planet?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The only way race may enter into this case is you all wanting Zimmerman to simply walk free after killing Treyvon.





Luddly Neddite said:


> Anybody who says race doesn't enter into this is naive or stupid.



so one libtard thinks another libtard is stupid


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.
> ...



I don't think they did it during the casey anthony trial, did they?


----------



## birddog (Jul 4, 2013)

He did stalk the kid and killed him.  Only very deranged individuals would deny that.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> -----
> 
> I'm not deranged, and I disagree.  Martin was not a "kid," but was a young man bigger and stronger than Zimmerman.  Zimmerman acted in self defense to an aggressive racist Martin who had a history of crime.
> 
> Zimmerman will be acquitted, and rightfully so.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Citizen Grand Jury?
> 
> I seem to remember citizen grand juries of siding with Birthers and accusing Bush in the 9-11 attacks too.
> 
> All they are good for is riling the conspiracy nutters.



Well, it got this publicized.  That prosecutor can be disbarred for hiding exculpatory evidence.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Not sure...i thought it was...she was cleared of everything...

Just found it:

http://insession.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/04/jury-instructions-in-the-casey-anthony-trial/


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



And essentially?

That's what happened.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Remember evidence that strongly supports Zimmerman doesn't matter to these people.
> 
> They don't believe in self defense or anything. How do you get to become a hater of justice?



You're wrong. 

I absolutely do believe that Trayvon Martin had the right to stand his ground and defend himself against this jerk who was following him, stalking him and ultimately killed him for the crime of being black while wearing a hoodie.

What is being ignored is that Martin had every right to be walking back from the store, every right to be where he was. 

It was GZ who attacked him - for no reason other than his wacko wish to be a pretend cop. 

This case is an excellent example of the Mighty Mouse Syndrome of the gun nutters.  GZ is a mealy mouthed little chicken shit coward who wanted to swoop down and save the day. He wanted to be the big hero who caught the bad guy.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I'm glad you agree you look stupid.
Again, you are stuck on someone is either telling the exact same thing or he's lying.  This black and white thinking marks you as having inferior intelligence.  I already explained the dynamic here.  That you ignore it and double down on stupid is your problem.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

> I'm not deranged, and I disagree.  Martin was not a "kid," but was a young man bigger and stronger than Zimmerman.  Zimmerman acted in self defense to an aggressive racist Martin who had a history of crime.
> 
> Zimmerman will be acquitted, and rightfully so.



His 17th birthday was 21 days before he died.  He was a 16 yr. old kid.  See, this kind of excusing the murderer that's going on here makes you all seem foolhardy.  It's redneck speak, like you have no sense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.
> 
> The defense will fight tooth-and-nail to keep it out.  I don't see a conflict from the prosecution POV.  Both charges include elements of culpability, M2 obviously much more so.  But manslaughter charges culpable negligence and the prosecution evidence so far could be construed to prove that charge.
> 
> ...



According to the attorney I linked while ago though, involuntary manslaughter is not automatically included in Florida and if the judge does allow it despite defense objections, it will give the defense immediate grounds for appeal.

But I do not see how any jury could convict GZ on manslaughter purely by his presence in a public area unless they can prove that GZ intentionally threatened TM.  There is zero evidence that GZ even approached Martin, much less provoked an altercation.  To accuse GZ on those grounds would be akin to me walking in on a robbery in action, the robber panicking and pulling the trigger, and then the defense accuses me of instigating the shooting because if I had not walked in, the robber would not have shot.

If GZ had trespassed or otherwise been engaged in any unlawful activity, then the manslaughter charge could be valid.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Florida is a funny place.

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Stop making me come back here.

She was charged differently:

On October 14, 2008, Casey Anthony was indicted by a grand jury on charges of first degree murder, aggravated child abuse, aggravated manslaughter of a child, and four counts of providing false information to police


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Remember evidence that strongly supports Zimmerman doesn't matter to these people.
> ...



That is an excellent theory. Could you provide evidence that GZ committed assault that started the confrontation?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

She was found guilty of the four counts of lying her ass off and slapped with restitution and filed bankruptcy.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > My admittedly feeble research affirms that manslaughter is auto included in FL.  The matter will be further litigated before jury instructions.
> ...



It seems like it's easy to get away with murder the way the laws are.

If there is not a video then the killer walks.

The mafia used to do the same thing.  Kill the witnesses and get acquired.  It's the American way.

We need some laws for victim's rights.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Blah blah...get off my leg.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Teen convicted in videotaped beating death in West Rogers Park - chicagotribune.com


A Chicago teen who allegedly took part in a vicious game known as "Pick 'Em Out and Knock 'Em Out" was found guilty Monday of murder and robbery charges in connection with the killing of a father of 12.

After a bench trial, Cook County Circuit Judge Joseph Claps convicted Anthony Malcolm, 19, saying he videotaped the attack on Delfino Mora, who was collecting cans in a West Rogers Park alley last July.

*One of the teens, Malik Jones, now 17, announced, "I think I'm gonna knock out this (expletive)," and then started the video recorder on his cellphone. The phone ended up in Malcolm's hands, prosecutors said, before Jones punched Mora once in the jaw. Mora fell and struck his head on concrete.*

Jones then removed $60 from Mora's wallet, prosecutors allege.

Mora, 62, was unconscious for about three hours before a passer-by found him. He died the next day of blunt trauma. A video of the attack was posted on Facebook, where it was shared by others until it was seen by a co-worker of the victim's son.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Yup. The jury of public opinion.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2013)

birddog said:


> He did stalk the kid and killed him.  Only very deranged individuals would deny that.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Since the stand your ground law was implemented...self defense claims tripled...man stay out of florida as long as you are dead the shooter could claim anything...like George did...he saw my gun...told me I was gonna die tonight...then grabbed my gun...luckily I was able to wrestle it away from his grasp and shoot him in the heart.

~his best friend, Mark Osterman.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Nobody. Your idiot side was saying OJ wasn't there, that he had been in Chicago, remember? I guess that little point doesn't help you sell your false parallel though.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Ravi said:


> LOL! You've made some stupid posts before Sunshine but this is your crowning achievement.



And you would be our resident legal expert!  *NOT!*

If she did in fact hide exculpatory evidence the Florida Bar can disbar her. The fat lady hasn't sung on this.  And the fat lady is the Florida Bar.  Of course, neither you nor Amy got this..... Typical of you both.....Brady v. Maryland requires full disclosure of exculpatory evidence.  

Brady v. Maryland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read it and weep:



> These cases, including Nifong&#8217;s disbarment, demonstrate the difficulties
> inherent in professional discipline of prosecutors, even in clear cases of
> ethical misconduct. The ethical duty to &#8220;do justice&#8221; is hardly a real source
> of discipline for two reasons. First, it applies to difficult to judge determinations&#8212;
> ...



From:

EXCULPATORY EVIDENCE, ETHICS, AND THE
ROAD TO THE DISBARMENT OF MIKE NIFONG: THE
CRITICAL IMPORTANCE OF FULL OPEN-FILE
DISCOVERY

http://scholarship.law.duke.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2486&context=faculty_scholarship


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > He did stalk the kid and killed him.  Only very deranged individuals would deny that.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yeah and that Orlando area seems to be particularly whacky.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes we do need laws for victims rights but that includes those who are accused of crimes they didn't commit and who are tried in the press and on message boards so that their reputations are permanently tarnished.

Again I do not know whether George Zimmerman is guilty of any crime.  I do know the prosecution hasn't convinced me in any way that he is, and in fact has caused me to lean in the direction of Zimmerman's innocence when I was completely impartial when the trial started.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Citizen Grand Jury?
> 
> I seem to remember citizen grand juries of siding with Birthers and accusing Bush in the 9-11 attacks too.
> 
> All they are good for is riling the conspiracy nutters.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/7482252-post13.html


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



dI hope some day that they make a lie detector that works.

I wonder why George never offered to take one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



It's funny how the media constantly called this dumb cow, Travis's 'girlfriend' before the trial. And now that she's in the public eye, she's just his 'friend.'


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He actually did...3 of them...passed all 3.  Mentions it in the Sean Hannity Interview.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't you people know how to use the quote feature?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Teen convicted in videotaped beating death in West Rogers Park - chicagotribune.com
> 
> 
> A Chicago teen who allegedly took part in a vicious game known as "Pick 'Em Out and Knock 'Em Out" was found guilty Monday of murder and robbery charges in connection with the killing of a father of 12.
> ...



I don't see Trayvon Martin's name or Florida in your completely unrelated and rather idiotic link.

This is why I don't usually fool with these threads. After Page three, the nutters are so desperate, they'll post anything as "fact" and then they're stuck with nothing but name calling. 

Have a nice day and be careful not to blow your, ahem, balls off.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Yes we do need laws for victims rights but that includes those who are accused of crimes they didn't commit and who are tried in the press and on message boards so that their reputations are permanently tarnished.
> 
> Again I do not know whether George Zimmerman is guilty of any crime.  I do know the prosecution hasn't convinced me in any way that he is, and in fact has caused me to lean in the direction of Zimmerman's innocence when I was completely impartial when the trial started.



If a cop had done this the police force would be sued and would probably have to pay through the nose.

We have an armed 29 year old against a 17 year old unarmed kid.

George knew that the cops would be there any second before he shot him.  He's either the biggest coward I have ever seen or a conniving cold blooded psychopath.

At least the punk did not get away.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Teen convicted in videotaped beating death in West Rogers Park - chicagotribune.com
> ...



Good idea, I'll join you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Teen convicted in videotaped beating death in West Rogers Park - chicagotribune.com
> ...



LOL.

It proves that a blow to the head on concrete is capable of killing someone. I mean all the kid did was punch the man in the jaw, he fell backwards and smacked his head on the concrete. This proves that Zimmerman could have suffered more serious injuries had the fight progressed. It has plenty of relevance, and more than enough to rebut your nonsense.

Have a nice Fourth. Please try not to play with the fireworks.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

Another reason the GZ studied SYG law & intended / planned to murder TM theory makes no sense is that GZ only shot once near center of mass. GZ could not be certain that would kill him, or do it fast enough that TM would not talk to the police he had called & were almost there.

In CCW training class people talk about scenarios like this. The 2 instructors I talked with always stressed shoot 2 in the center of mass because it is easier target in the heat of battle & then 1 in the head to kill fast making sure they can't further harm you or talk because "dead men tell no tails".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Video of George Zimmerman's interview with police at the station:
George Zimmerman's Lie Detector Test: Day After Trayvon Martin Shooting | Video - ABC News



> A confidential report released Tuesday from Florida prosecutors shows that George Zimmerman passed a lie detector test the night he shot Trayvon Martin.
> 
> The Sanford, Fla., police report shows that the test involved his claim that he did not confront the unarmed 17-year-old on Feb. 26 and that he feared for his life when he shot Trayvon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

The prevailing theory amongst the Trayvonites is:  If you don't tell a consistent story, you are lying and, therefore, guilty;  if you DO tell a consistent story, you are a pathological liar and are, therefore, guilty.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Another reason the GZ studied SYG law & intended / planned to murder TM theory makes no sense is that GZ only shot once near center of mass. GZ could not be certain that would kill him, or do it fast enough that TM would not talk to the police he had called & were almost there.
> 
> In CCW training class people talk about scenarios like this. The 2 instructors I talked with always stressed shoot 2 in the center of mass because it is easier target in the heat of battle & then 1 in the head to kill fast making sure they can't further harm you or talk because "dead men tell no tails".



We have a wonderful education system in this country when they teach you that kind of shit.

Hell they never even taught me that in the army.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

American gun culture.  The decay of the morality of America.

What would Jesus have done?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Maybe because he had already taken one:



> George Zimmerman, the neighborhood watch volunteer charged with murder in the death of Trayvon Martin, *passed a lie detector test the day after the shooting *&#8212; a fact some experts say may make it hard to get an unbiased jury and still leaves details of the incident unclear



Zimmerman passed lie detector test ? USATODAY.com


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 4, 2013)

Citizen grand juries are jokes. How well did they work for the Birthers and 9-11 people?


I looked up this story to see who was carrying it, I found it on a bunch of right wing blogs, stormfront and the like.... I did not find it on fox, msnbc, CNN, or any of the other major networks.

I'll take their claims seriously as soon as a legimate news site carries it or a legimate judicial body is found investigating it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> American gun culture.  The decay of the morality of America.
> 
> What would Jesus have done?



He would have held you under the baptismal waters until you drowned.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Video of George Zimmerman's interview with police at the station:
> George Zimmerman's Lie Detector Test: Day After Trayvon Martin Shooting | Video - ABC News
> 
> 
> ...



It is a moot point.  I believe that polygraphs are still inadmissible from either side.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translation: I'm getting my ass kicked here.  Stop it please.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Citizen grand juries are jokes. How well did they work for the Birthers and 9-11 people?
> 
> 
> I looked up this story to see who was carrying it, I found it on a bunch of right wing blogs, stormfront and the like.... I did not find it on fox, msnbc, CNN, or any of the other major networks.
> ...



You still don't get the point, and after reading your inane posts I seriously doubt you ever will.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What is being ignored is that Martin had every right to be walking back from the store, every right to be where he was.



Incorrect, TM had no "right" to trespass on private property.

Though I do agree that TM trespassing through private property is being ignored.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What is being ignored is that Martin had every right to be walking back from the store, every right to be where he was.
> ...



You see blacks within the leftist mind can trespass and asking them questions is racist.

The fact that we're even talking about "race" in this case shows the double standard. Crack of shit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well not really.

All you keep doing is your modus operandi.

Calling people stupid and declaring victory.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So let's get to the bottom of these questions:  Are lesser includeds in play here?  Or is the ONLY charge M2?  I've heard it both ways so far.



Florida prosecutor announces charges against George Zimmerman (2:22) - The Washington Post

and the actual Issue Capias:
Charges against George Zimmerman - ABC News


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> American gun culture.  The decay of the morality of America.
> 
> What would Jesus have done?



Jesus said turn the other cheek, but did not say you had to do it more than once. GZ took many head poundings prior to pulling his gun.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Point being that when you claim a 16 year old that just turned 17 can't cause lethal injuries with their fists you are incorrect. You don't see Trayvon Martin's name or Florida because unlike Chicago, GZ can carry a gun in order to defend themselves. What you are content to ignore is that the people getting upset because GZ defended himself with a gun, could very easily end up like the man in Chicago. When the facts and evidence that I produce discount your speculation and clinging to "white guilt" you call us morons and take your ball and go home. Perhaps TM should have gone home as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

*been indicted by a citizens&#8217; grand jury *

Absolutely no legal standing.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 4, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...








> George Zimmerman's bond revoked as judge rules he 'deceived' court | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> In phone conversations recorded by prison authorities, de la Rionda alleged, the couple discussed a second, valid US passport hidden in a safe deposit box. Zimmerman, he said, had earlier handed authorities a passport due to expire in May, *claiming it was his only one.*




*... claiming it was his only one.*


Z is not just a liar, he is a pathological liar ...


to bad for Justice, the prosecution has been succumbed by style over substance ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Will you please stop trolling? I wonder how many of you I'll wind up placing on my ignore list before the month is over.....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



You're a dishonest person and a liar. You my friend are a complete fucking joke. You think TRAYDICKMARTINS side hasn't lied it's ass off? The most important things have been supported by the evidence.

Innocent until proven guilty. Grow up and think for once in your fucking life. Moron.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Zimmerman said Martin had his hand over his mouth, want to rewrite your post?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> > I'm not deranged, and I disagree.  Martin was not a "kid," but was a young man bigger and stronger than Zimmerman.  Zimmerman acted in self defense to an aggressive racist Martin who had a history of crime.
> >
> > Zimmerman will be acquitted, and rightfully so.
> 
> ...







He was a 16-year-old 17-year-old?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Every piece of physical and direct evidence supports GZ's claim. This evidence was present prior to trial. He should have never been brought up on charges. At this date and time the state has failed to make any case other than GZ didn't say the same things in every interview after the justified homicide. Tracy Martin hasn't said the same thing every time since the justified homicide. Rachel Jeantel, Dee Dee, Diamond Eugene, has not said the same thing in any of her statements. Along with these discrepancies the physical evidence and direct evidence do not support their claims. How in the world is this a even close to a murder 2 or manslaughter conviction?

You feel bad that a teenager got shot. Nobody likes it. However, you can't say that the person that lawfully shot the teenager deserves to die, spend the rest of his life in prison, or rot in hell because of it. That is not justice. That is street justice. If that is all that satisfies you then relocate to a country that supports such a justice system. 

The fact that you don't see the relevance of that article indicates that you don't care when violence happens, you care when you perceive a racial or political motive. Either way I feel sorry for you ladies. These same laws that you hate, also protect you, me and everyone. 

This case isn't going to go your way. You have several choices when that happens. Will you riot, protest, vote, run for office or just complain? At least rioters are taking some kind of action to what they perceive as injustice. You call people stupid and ignorant on a message board, then go back to your everyday life, completely unaffected by the issues that you rail against so vigorously on this board.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm not deranged, and I disagree.  Martin was not a "kid," but was a young man bigger and stronger than Zimmerman.  Zimmerman acted in self defense to an aggressive racist Martin who had a history of crime.
> ...



He was a street thug that thought he could beat someone's ass. I've seen people just like him and they're asking for it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That is where you are wrong, legally they are. Unless the state can prove that Zimmerman never lost sight of Martin then the act of Martin confronting Zimmerman became a separate incident. Since even that useless female who calls herself the girlfriend claims that Martin confronted Zimmerman and then dropped the phone on the wet grass (How can you hear wet grass over a phone anyway?) the state has a problem.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No it doesn't.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> <snipped>
> 
> However, you can't say that the person that lawfully shot the teenager deserves to die, spend the rest of his life in prison, or rot in hell because of it.
> 
> <snipped>





They can _say_ it.   And we can be glad that we have a judicial system which probably won't let that kind of sentiment win out at the end of the day.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



It doesn't make any sense.  GZ is supposed to be screaming for help, but Trayvon has his mouth covered?   Can only be one or the other. Also, no DNA on Trayvon's hands.  ALSO the screaming stopped the instant the gun was fired.  GZ couldn't have been screaming for help and at the same time have his mouth covered, his head being pounded and being hit in the face, in such fear he was going to die he had to shoot someone.  None of GZ's story makes sense. Hiow can Trayvon be simultaneously covering GZ's mouth, beating him to a pulp, and slamming his head to the ground?  How many arms and hands did Trayvon have?  Why was there no DNA on Trayvon's hands??? GZ is a lying muruderer.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 4, 2013)

as I mentioned in my thread version of the Zimmerman trial, this is a bad time to call a verdict, they should hold off on the decision until school starts, many black teens and thugs don't have much to do in the summer, if anything, many of them are just looking for trouble (like in Chicago). at least after school starts, most of them "Better Be In School" !


----------



## tjvh (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Simply grabbing someone's head will not necessarily deposit DNA *under* the aggressors fingernails  ... But keep up the good work, your loony sympathizers depend on you.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know.

'Reasonable doubt'---and 2nd degree murder is defined as 'depraved indifference' or something along those lines. The examples provided included those that shoot into crowds in public places and things like that.

Would the prosecutor want to consider manslaughter? From what I have read it doesn't seem likely. 

Either way I suppose the verdict can/will be appealed. 

How I wish these trials were not televised or more precisely that such trials weren't necessary.

eta: based on this--I could imagine a 'hung jury'.

http://www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/F...Hall-On-George-Zimmerman-Trial-213988931.html


http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/04/21/george-zimmerman-is-destined-for-a-hung-jury.html

With a 6 person jury--do they need a unanimous verdict?  It is conceivable that 1 or 2 will find reasonable doubt. Then what? Another trial.

unanimous--
<Opening statements took place Monday and the trial is expected to last anywhere from two to four weeks, during which time the jury will be sequestered. The jury will have to reach a unanimous decision to convict Zimmerman. >

I just don't think this is possible.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

> (2)&#8195;The unlawful killing of a human being, when perpetrated by any act imminently dangerous to another and evincing a depraved mind regardless of human life, although without any premeditated design to effect the death of any particular individual, is murder in the second degree and constitutes a felony of the first degree, punishable by imprisonment for a term of years not exceeding life or as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.



^ that is the STATUTORY provision. Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

As  AyeCan'tSeeYou just demonstrated in his above [ http://www.usmessageboard.com/7482426-post6883.html ] (his second second link), the charge from the prosecutor tracks that statutory language with a few minor differences.

So the charge is PLAINLY seen to be a charge of something OTHER than "intentional" murder.

That being so, the lesser of manslaughter is available.  





> Lesser Included Offenses
> 
> SECOND DEGREE (DEPRAVED MIND) MURDER &#8212; 782.04(2)
> CATEGORY ONE	CATEGORY TWO	FLA. STAT.	INS. NO.


  See the instructions under 782.04(2) at Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes :->2012->Chapter 782 : Online Sunshine

And, as to the charge of manslaughter, the defense of "justification" IS available.  





> 782.02&#8195;Justifiable use of deadly force.&#8212;The use of deadly force is justifiable when a person is resisting any attempt to murder such person or to commit any felony upon him or her or upon or in any dwelling house in which such person shall be.


 Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

To further pursue that thought, and *contrary to the ignorance of Gatsby*, the manslaughter section of the law provides:



> 782.07&#8195;*Manslaughter*; aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult; aggravated manslaughter of a child; aggravated manslaughter of an officer, a firefighter, an emergency medical technician, or a paramedic.&#8212;
> (1)&#8195;*The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification* according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> (2)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any elderly person or disabled adult by culpable negligence under s. 825.102(3) commits aggravated manslaughter of an elderly person or disabled adult, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> (3)&#8195;A person who causes the death of any person under the age of 18 by culpable negligence under s. 827.03(2)(b) commits aggravated manslaughter of a child, a felony of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> * * * *



Wow.  How about that.  If you HAVE justification, it aint manslaughter, either.  SO, manslaughter is an available defense.

Subdivision (3) upon which Gatsby rests his hat is *inapplicable *to Zimmerman *because *  Zimmerman is not alleged to have acted with culpable negligence under 827.03(2)(b) which says:  





> (b)&#8195;A person who willfully or by culpable negligence neglects a child and in so doing causes great bodily harm, permanent disability, or permanent disfigurement to the child commits a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.


  -- Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

I don't think Zimmerman was a babysitter and nobdy said he neglected Trayvon Martin.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Seventhtiger the fact that's a reality tells me WHO THE REAL RACIST ARE. This is why I feel the way I do about them....

What's justice to these idiots? One sided on their side period.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



It awas not a lie detector test but a stress analysis    test which is not as reliable.  He was asked two questions that could have been construed in more than one way.

He was asked did he confront TM.  Confront could be construed different ways.  Were you in fear of your life? Yes said Z.

I am not surprised at that.  He's a freaking coward pussy.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



   [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]....I have to ask.  Did you know you were telling a lie or are you just ignorant and honestly didnt know about the lie detector?

"The report says that when the dispatcher asked him if he was following Trayvon, Zimmerman said, "Yes."

But he gave a different answer in his first recorded statement, he said he told the dispatcher, "I don't know. I don't know where he went."


His story is just full of shit.  All of it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



ddIt was not a lie detector, like I said. Can't you read, or are you stupid?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Ever been in a fight? Confusion about events is perfectly natural even if you didn't kill someone, which is why police routinely wait 48 hours to question other police about shootings they are involved in, and why they routinely demand answers from everyone else immediately. They do not want to use any inconsistencies that are the product of confusion against fellow police officers, but are quite happy to do so when it comes to civilians.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 4, 2013)

and here we are 100@some years since slavery was abolished and still the hard left is making us pay for it. always an excuse for the horrific crimes they commit. the 1860's and 1950's,1960's are long gone, yet they still bring up slavery/civil rights whenever they need to start a new battle. and remember that singer/actress who didn't pay her taxes? and her excuse was that her grandfather was a slave?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason the GZ studied SYG law & intended / planned to murder TM theory makes no sense is that GZ only shot once near center of mass. GZ could not be certain that would kill him, or do it fast enough that TM would not talk to the police he had called & were almost there.
> ...



One shot center of mass with a 9mm make absolutely no sense as a method of murder for anyone who has CCW, SYG training or studied killing with a handgun. The prosecution is grasping at straws going down this road.

The "Center Mass" Myth and Ending a Gunfight - By Jim Higginbotham: "Shoot Until The Target Changes Shape Or Catches Fire... Lots of people stay in the fight after "center mass" hits, and some even win it... confirmed incidents in which people have been shot center mass up to 55 times with 9mm JHP ammunition (the subject was hit 106 times, but 55 of those hits were ruled by the coroner to be each lethal in and of themselves) before he went down... During training at the FBI Academy we were told of a case in which agents shot a bank robber 65 times with 9mm, .223 and 00 buckshot  he survived!"


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Seventhtiger the fact that's a reality tells me WHO THE REAL RACIST ARE. This is why I feel the way I do about them....
> 
> What's justice to these idiots? One sided on their side period.



In 2011 in St Louis (48% black, 43% white) there was 100 murder suspects arrested for 114 murders. 92 of the 100 were black. 

Sarah G must have been busy trying to lynch the 5 men and 3 women who were white that were arrested of murder in St. Louis.

48% population yet 92% murder arrests. 

Sarah G, please explain in your white guilt version why this is the fault of a gun toting white man. 

http://www.slmpd.org/images/2011_ANNUAL_REPORT_F.pdf


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

Frankly, it is silly to expect to find Zimmerman's skin or DNA under Trayvon's fingernails.

Just silly.

Thus, the fact that it is not found there comes as no surprise and has no significance at all in this case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

KMa is struggling, but he can ask defense to call him as a defense witness for his opinion on the use of a 9mm.  GZ panicked.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and here we are 100@some years since slavery was abolished and still the hard left is making us pay for it. always an excuse for the horrific crimes they commit. the 1860's and 1950's,1960's are long gone, yet they still bring up slavery/civil rights whenever they need to start a new battle. and remember that singer/actress who didn't pay her taxes? and her excuse was that her grandfather was a slave?



Detroit is nearly 90% black. The city has been run by a black liberal since 1974. They are $20 Billion in debt. There have been 153 murders in Detroit from 1.1.13 to 6.30.13. That is one less murder than New York City (which has 12 times the population). How is this the fault of a white person, republican, NRA or slavery. Through 77 city blocks, only one person paid taxes last year. This is the Black and Liberal city!!! Lest not you forget, before the black and liberal population took control of the city, Detroit was referred to as the Paris of the west.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

A voice stress analysis IS a lie detector test and one preferred by thousands of law enforcement groups across the country because of its alleged increased accuracy with modern technology.



> Voice Stress Analysis (VSA) used to be a controversial lie detection technology. It was described as pseudoscientific, although there is a wealth of scientific basis for the underlying theory of "microtremors".[4]  Federally funded research via the American Polygraph Association in the United States showed "little validity" in the technique.[5]
> Air Force Research Laboratory[6] conducted validation studies into VSA concluded that mainstream VSA[7] were as reliable as polygraph when used by expertly trained examiner-operators.
> Voice Stress Analysis





> Voice stress tests are the new polygraph. The technology records a suspect's voice when he answers easy questions ("What's your name?) and hard questions ("Did you do it?").
> 
> It then compares the two, looking for voice pattern changes that are thought to be indicative of psychological stress or lying.
> 
> ...





>  Polygraph test have a lot of known and easy counter measures, where Voice stress only have one counter measure  Keep quiet!
>  Polygraph test have a lot of inconclusive results, that is very problematic to our clients,
> and Voice stress tests can NOT produce a inconclusive result.
>  Polygraph test WILL be influenced by various different factors and drugs, where a Voice stress
> ...



As with the old fashioned polygraph, the voice stress accuracy of course is dependent on the skill of the person administering the test, but it is not a given any more that the results of such tests are no longer admissable in court.  It is often left to the discretion of the court.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Seventhtiger the fact that's a reality tells me WHO THE REAL RACIST ARE. This is why I feel the way I do about them....
> ...



*It's the fault of a gun-toting stupid man.  

Sure, guns don't kill people, people kill people.  And those who do are either vicious, crazy or stupid.  So since they can't control themselves, we have to make them as least dangerous as possible to the rest of us, ergo gun control.  

Zimmerman disqualified himself from gun ownership from his previous records:*

Last edited Sat Mar 24, 2012, 09:48 AM USA/ET &#8211; Edit history (2)
From the Orange County, FL Circuit Court Clerk of the Court Records page: [link to myclerk.myorangeclerk.com]
Record Count: 4
Search By: Party Exact Name: on Party Search Mode:

* Name Last Name: Zimmerman First Name: George *

Case Status: Closed Date Filed On or After: 01/01/2005 Date Filed On or Before: 01/01/2006 Sort By: Filed Date
Case Number Citation Number Style/Defendant Info Filed/Location/Judicial Officer Type/Status Charge(s)
2005-CF-009525-A-O
ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
10/05/1983

07/18/2005
Div 10
OKane, Julie H

Criminal Felony
Closed

*CR-RESISTING OFFICER WITH VIOLENCE
BATTERY ON LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER*
2005-MM-010436-A-O
ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE MICHAEL
10/05/1983

07/18/2005
Orlando
Miller, W Michael

Misdemeanor
Closed

*CR-RESISTING OFFICER WITHOUT VIOLENCE
2005-DR-012980-O*

ZUAZO, VERONICA vs. ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE M

08/09/2005
Div 44
44, TBA

*Domestic Violence
Closed &#8211; SRS

2005-DR-013069-O

ZIMMERMAN, GEORGE M vs. ZUAZO, VERONICA A*

08/10/2005
Div 46
White, Keith F

*Domestic Violence
Closed &#8211; SRS*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

You have to wonder if Obama became too personally involved and he had  Holder pressure the prosecutor to file charges.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre is right on with the advanced technology of the polygraph.

It is only a matter of a few years before leges start authorizing its use in court as an indicator of what the suspect believed was true.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Nice report. Show me felony convictions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



LOL

He'll spend no time in prison from this, the judge should direct a "not Guilty" Verdict because the Prosecution forgot to put on a case


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think they DID put on a case.

The *defense* case.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 4, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Did they really present  a witness who couldn't read what she wrote?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yep. The defense asked her to read the letter she supposedly wrote to the Martin Family and she said she wasn't familiar with cursive.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > and here we are 100@some years since slavery was abolished and still the hard left is making us pay for it. always an excuse for the horrific crimes they commit. the 1860's and 1950's,1960's are long gone, yet they still bring up slavery/civil rights whenever they need to start a new battle. and remember that singer/actress who didn't pay her taxes? and her excuse was that her grandfather was a slave?
> ...



*What about the rest of Michigan?  Northern Indiana?  Illinois?  So the "Motor City" is a mess because of black people.....tsk.  Hmmm...The Big 3 just loves people like you.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



*His dad's a retired judge, toots.  Any other incredibly naive questions? *


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



Are you talking about the areas where Gary, Chicago and Flint are located?

Keep this in mind ladies:
The US DOJ found that of 32,000 attempted rapes, 32% were successful, but in the case of an armed victim, only 3% were successful.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



That's sort of irrelevant.

And not germane to her deposition. Neither is the way she spoke or her appearance.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



If he failed it would you be beating this drum?

Just asking.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Which kind of flies in the face of the whole "Zimmerman screaming for help" thing, doesn't it?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Passing the phone around to my real life friends to read the thread.

I had no idea we were this entertaining.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



So assumption rather than factual felony convictions? Yeah I will take your word for it. You should be in Florida right now. The state desperately needs your help convicting this guy. You found the smoking gun. Closing statements should go like this: His dad was a judge. He applied for jobs in law enforcement. He got a good grade in criminal justice class. I strongly feel, but can't actually prove, he was following poor TM, but just take my word for it. No, that is not a crime, but I really think it is wrong for these poor parents to sit in the front row, and not to convict this guy. His story wasn't exactly the same every time so you should convict him. Don't worry that other witnesses or interested parties didn't say the same thing every time the were interviewed. That doesn't matter. No we don't have any physical or direct evidence that contradicts GZ's testimony, but we all really feel he is a bad guy, so that evidence stuff shouldn't matter. Please jury don't use reason, logic and the law to make your verdict, but instead please just share my unsupported view of what happened.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



no.

You jump to an unwarranted conclusion.  The mouth could have been covered for just a brief moment.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



She can't read cursive.

It's a wonder she can write it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".
> 
> "Stand-your-ground laws are frequently criticized and called "shoot first" laws by critics, including the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence.[28] In Florida, the law has resulted in self-defense claims tripling.[28][29] The law's critics argue that Florida's law makes it very difficult to prosecute cases against people who shoot others and then claim self-defense. The shooter can argue that they felt threatened, and in most cases, the *only witness who could have argued otherwise is the victim who was shot and killed."*
> 
> ...



Here's the problem with your scenario, 25.  Zimmerman WASN'T "relentlessly following" him.  When Martin runs away, he ends up outside the condo where he is staying, which is over a hundred and twenty yards away from the path that Zimmerman took going and returning.  That fact was provided by a Prosecution witness, Rachel Jenteal.  So if Martin is that far away from Zimmerman...and standing outside of the safety of the condo...how is it not HIS fault that a confrontation takes place?  Did he not have to walk all that way back to confront George Zimmerman?  If you can explain to me how that confrontation DOES take place unless Martin deliberately returns to initiate it then I'd be all ears.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Ah so you mean that there are more aspects to this "fight" than just one perspective?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



She might not have physically wrote it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No because he is guilty of murder.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



What is the difference in Merriville, IN and Gary, IN? What is the difference in Mt. Pleasant, MI and Detroit, MI? What is the difference between Chicago, IL and Lake Forest, IL?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Since the Presidency of LBJ, what city has received more federal assistance than Detroit?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Zimmerman's "best friend" wrote in his book *four months* after the incident took place about a conversation that took place during the car ride home from the police station.  He didn't record the conversation...he didn't take notes about the conversation...he wrote what he did from his recollections of what was said to him that night.  Now think back to a random conversation that you had with someone four months ago.  Can you remember it word for word?  If you tried to you think it would most likely NOT be word for word?  This notion that the recollection of someone else which may very well not be accurate somehow proves that Zimmerman is being dishonest is almost laughable.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".
> ...



Wait, what?

You have a link for that?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

A link for what?  Rachel Jenteal's testimony?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

Come on Sallow, are you really listening to this trial?  Or are you gleaning your "information" from biased web sites?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What is being ignored is that Martin had every right to be walking back from the store, every right to be where he was.
> ...



Gotta say, I haven't heard this one before. 

So, if you go to see a family member, its okay to shoot you because you're on "private property"?

Even if someone was dumb enough to try to use this as a defense, its hardly a crime punishable by murder.

He was invited to be there and minding his own business. He was not trespassing. 

Creative but stupid.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



His father is a retired "Magistrate" from Virginia.  You might want to look up what a Magistrate does in Virginia before you walk too far out on the limb you're on, NoTea.  It isn't the same thing as a judge, it's essentially the same as a Justice of the Peace.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2013)

I have repeatedly informed members of this forum that I am not the brightest bulb in the chandelier, so please forgive me if my response is less than brilliant.  Having said that, I question how DNA would be found under Martin's fingernails if he was beating Zimmerman with his fist as alleged.  

My limited knowledge suggests that DNA under the fingernails is consistent with defensive scratching and grabbing, not with pummeling someone.  I don't know about anyone else, but on those rare occasions when I hit someone (there was that one little incident with the Jehovahs witnesses, but I digress), my fist is clenched and there is no way his DNA is going to end up under my fingernails.  If any DNA were to be found, it would have been on Martins split knuckles but I am not aware of any such tests being performed.

It appears to me that those who place so much emphasis on the lack of DNA are suggesting that Martin never touched Zimmerman.  That means the only logical alternatives are  that Zimmerman was attacked by someone else or his wounds were self inflicted.    I am not buying into such nonsense.  But then again, most of you are a hell of a lot smarter than I am.

To all of you a happy 4th of July.  I submit the following song because it was the first song I sang as a member of my junior high school chorus almost fifty years ago.  There was a time when the words were indeed significant.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpZ3jPMM5Ac](HQ) Best Version of "Battle Hymn of the Republic" EVER! Mormon Tabernacle Choir + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



They won't be honest...

...but the truth is had he failed,  they'd be screaming it from the rooftops.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I think you're spot on with this.  I still don't know whether Zimmerman is guilty of any crime, nor do they, so I'm not about to draw any hard fast conclusions.  But the proponderance of the evidence reported so far supports Zimmerman's account more than it supports that being fabricated by the assembled hanging judges here.  And the prosecution has certainly done little to nothing to make the proponderance of the evidence look any different to me.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Do you believe Dee Dee's testimony?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



*Negged!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Passing the phone around to my real life friends to read the thread.
> 
> I had no idea we were this entertaining.



You tell your friends IRL that you come here?  Wow.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> *been indicted by a citizens&#8217; grand jury *
> 
> Absolutely no legal standing.



Where did I say it has?  I post this to point up the fact that a lot of people are already pissed at the way this whole thing has gone down.  Don't think for a minute that if any of this is true, she will not have a Bar complaint filed on her.


----------



## birddog (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> > I'm not deranged, and I disagree.  Martin was not a "kid," but was a young man bigger and stronger than Zimmerman.  Zimmerman acted in self defense to an aggressive racist Martin who had a history of crime.
> >
> > Zimmerman will be acquitted, and rightfully so.
> 
> ...



No offense, but I'm trying to reason this out.  Small point, but if he turned 17 three weeks before he died, wouldn't that make him 17?  Many young, strong men at that age died in combat in our wars by the way.

Shooting someone in self-defense does not make anyone a murderer!  By the way, if Martin had been white and Zimmerman black, this would not have had near the publicity, plus Zimmerman would still have been acquitted.  Race has nothing to do with the incident, other than that Martin had an aggressive attitude like he was being disrespected, and initiated the physical action.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Irrelevant.

Just admit your bias and be done with it.

If Zimmerman had failed the test...it would suddenly be the #1 most important piece of evidence,  you'd post it in your sig line.

But because he passed,  you find every excuse to dismiss it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Come on Sallow, are you really listening to this trial?  Or are you gleaning your "information" from biased web sites?



Like the small calibre fool, he has to filter out any information that doesn't match up with the narrative that the media has already emplaced in his brain.
So their narrative is: Zimmerman is a white racist cop wannabe who is outraged a black man is in his neighborhood.  So he packs his gun and flashlight and chases after him.  Trayvon sees him and asks him what the problem is and Zimmerman pulls his gun and shoots Trayvon.
Trust me, in their minds this is how it happened.
So as these "facts" are disproved one by one they can repeat the same stuff because to them the scenario I laid out is reality.  Anything else must be someone lying.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



For what it was I did not draw any conclusions about what was authentic and what she may have made up or embellished.  She was on the phone with Trayvon.  I wasn't.  I have taken hundreds of depositions from people and very few remember every detail exactly as it went down.  Eye witnesses can be notoriously unreliable about details they think they remember.

But whether embellished, totally made up, or remembered accurately, I did not think her testimony did anything other than strengthen Zimmerman's recollections as reported to the police after the shooting.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The stupid runs DEEP with this one.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Is there an exemption in the law for children of retired judges?  I want to see it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> His father is a retired "Magistrate" from Virginia.  You might want to look up what a Magistrate does in Virginia before you walk too far out on the limb you're on, NoTea.  It isn't the same thing as a judge, it's essentially the same as a Justice of the Peace.



If Zimmerman were illegally carrying a gun he would have been charged with that as well.  The fact that he wasn't says he is legal.
Another crap pile from the brain dead left.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Passing the phone around to my real life friends to read the thread.
> ...



Lol. They obviously already know that I'm a pain in the ass, getting their drama chuckle thread fix. My phone is more entertainment than dolphin sightings.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And she'll be back...Crump in tow. 

Do you know how to depo in Ebonics?   Another translator on the thread is golden.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 4, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Seventhtiger the fact that's a reality tells me WHO THE REAL RACIST ARE. This is why I feel the way I do about them....
> 
> What's justice to these idiots? One sided on their side period.


regarding "who the real racists are"? just watch MSNBC from 5-11pm.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not everybody can be as objective as you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



OMG!  When I was in Gulf Shores last October I saw a bunch of people looking out into the Gulf, jumping up and down, clapping, etc.  I had to ask what it was all about.  There were some dolphins out near the horizon.  I think I only saw one, they were so far away they looked like minnows.  At least the one I saw did, it was just a tiny glint above the water.  It doesn't take much for some people!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes, because you say so.

You are infallible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

You post this to show people are pissed off?

OK.  If any of it was true, she would have a bar complaint against her already.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Sorry dear, but my view of the world is very different from yours, and I rather appreciate mine better.  I was interested in seeing what she had to say and was not interested in making fun of her or drawing hateful characerizations of her as some choose to do.    I saw her as the typical uneducated young person, not by choice but by exposure to a specific culture and pathetic education system.  I picked up on the probable truth that she had been thoroughly coached by the prosecution team, but I didn't sense that she was being purposefully dishonest.

And I don't think she hurt the defense's case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Nature runs rampant here right along with self defense shootings.  I have a huge canvas in the hall of a dolphin friend we made in panama city coming to check us out.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 I agree about eye witness creditability.

One time a lady was getting mugged by a guy with aknife on the street next to my house.

I ran to her aid and the crackhead escaped on his bicycle.

The cop asked what he looked like.

I said he had a beard and she said he did not.

She was bleeding a little but he was okay and he did not get her purse.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 4, 2013)

So far the only thing that I find George Zimmerman "at fault" for is failing to tell Trayvon Martin that he was part of the Neighborhood Watch and that was why he was following him...because of the rash of break-ins and because he didn't recognize Trayvon as someone who lived in the community.

That *might* have prevented a physical confrontation but I'm not even certain of that.  I judge people in large part by the company they keep.  If Rachel Jenteal's demeanor was any indication of Trayvon Martin's...then he very well might have called him a "Cracker" then and started a fight.  This fairy tale that Trayvon Martin was some sweet angelic choir boy brutally attacked by a gun wielding vigilante is just that...a fairy tale.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Passing the phone around to my real life friends to read the thread.
> ...



It's not like she's in the Witness Protection Program.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> a Citizen's Grand Jury has no legal standing--pity.



Wish Sunshine could reason something like this out..


----------



## bodecea (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Didn't he lie on Hannity's show?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Goes to if I can't have fun in the thread there's no point in showing up.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> So far the only thing that I find George Zimmerman "at fault" for is failing to tell Trayvon Martin that he was part of the Neighborhood Watch and that was why he was following him...because of the rash of break-ins and because he didn't recognize Trayvon as someone who lived in the community.
> 
> That *might* have prevented a physical confrontation but I'm not even certain of that.  I judge people in large part by the company they keep.  If Rachel Jenteal's demeanor was any indication of Trayvon Martin's...then he very well might have called him a "Cracker" then and started a fight.  This fairy tale that Trayvon Martin was some sweet angelic choir boy brutally attacked by a gun wielding vigilante is just that...a fairy tale.



I dont know that Zimmerman had a chance to tell him anything.  He was also not part of a neighborhood watch that night, to the best of my knowledge.  His biggest fault was not having head on a swivel and checking around him, allowing Trayvon to sneak up on him.

Oops, eta: his biggest failure was not having his gun in his hand when Trayvon approached him.  When Trayvon said "you do now" I'd have mine out and pointed right at him.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



 Snookems!!!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> > The George Zimmerman defense has recently gotten a lucky break. Angela Corey, Floridas state attorney and the prosecutor against Zimmerman, has been indicted by a citizens grand jury for allegedly falsifying an arrest warrant and the complaint that led to Zimmerman being charged with the second-degree murder of Trayvon Martin.
> >
> > The indictment accuses Corey of allegedly withholding photographs of Zimmermans head after the incident. Also, Corey allegedly falsely signed an arrest warrant under oath without including the pictures as evidence.
> 
> ...




Stand by for Swallow to say that this is devastating to Zimmerman.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> > The indictment of Corey, which was handed down last week (see Citizens Grand Jury), charges Corey with intentionally withholding photographic evidence of the injuries to George Zimmerman's head in the warrant she allegedly rushed to issue under oath, in an effort to boost her reelection prospects. At the outset of this case, black activists such as Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, demanded that he be charged with murder, after local police had thus far declined to arrest him pending investigation.
> >
> > Read more here: Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Criminally Indicted By Citizens' Grand Jury For Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant And Complaint - PR Newswire - The Sacramento Bee
> >
> ...



Citizen's Grand Jury......click the link.....


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *While DNA evidence is being pooh-poohed on this thread, what do these guys below have in common?
> 
> The vast majority were exonerated after DNA evidence proved their innocence.
> The Innocence Project was started by Barry Scheck, who was part of OJ Simpson's defense team.  Quite a role reversal.*
> ...




I have done work for the innocence project for almost 20 years. 
Uh, hate to inform you of this but every one of those cases involves THE DEFENDANTS and not ONE of them involves the prosecution using DNA to help a defendant in a criminal case.

Respectfully, this case IS NOT a who done it and no one's identity is at issue in this case.
Everyone that you posted above, EVERY ONE involves freeing someone based ON A WRONG IDENTITY.
Hate to break it to you this late in the game but Zimmerman IS NOT DENYING he is the man that shot and killed Trayvon Martin.
So how does your post above with all those names on it have anything to do with it and have anything to do with the guilt of innocence in this case which involves NOT a who done it and an issue of identity but self defense?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > a Citizen's Grand Jury has no legal standing--pity.
> ...



Are you a nurse yet?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 4, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > > The indictment of Corey, which was handed down last week (see Citizens Grand Jury), charges Corey with intentionally withholding photographic evidence of the injuries to George Zimmerman's head in the warrant she allegedly rushed to issue under oath, in an effort to boost her reelection prospects. At the outset of this case, black activists such as Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, demanded that he be charged with murder, after local police had thus far declined to arrest him pending investigation.
> ...



Which one?  I got About 68,500 results.  

I think you better give it a day or two.  Zimmerman can pursue this and I hope he does.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookems...the MAN!

Snookie, the Good Samaritan is KEWL!


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> So far the only thing that I find George Zimmerman "at fault" for is failing to tell Trayvon Martin that he was part of the Neighborhood Watch and that was why he was following him...because of the rash of break-ins and because he didn't recognize Trayvon as someone who lived in the community.
> 
> That *might* have prevented a physical confrontation but I'm not even certain of that.  I judge people in large part by the company they keep.  If Rachel Jenteal's demeanor was any indication of Trayvon Martin's...then he very well might have called him a "Cracker" then and started a fight.  This fairy tale that Trayvon Martin was some sweet angelic choir boy brutally attacked by a gun wielding vigilante is just that...a fairy tale.


These are good points if true, and so I guess it will come down to who has the best ability to paint the better picture for their side in the end, so it is what it is in the end, but was justice found ?  I guess another case closes in great confusion or does it in the end ? If justice is found, will the side that it is found against, learn from this, and look to apply remedies in the real world as a result of, so that this won't happen to a friend or family member again ? If nothing is learned by it all, then more tragedies are sure to follow in the future.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



But if having fun means being unnecessarily cruel. . . . .


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Just about everyone in my family is in the medical profession, I'm not.  At any rate, I've decided not to tease you about that anymore.  It was fun for a minute but I guess I don't need to be so sarcastic.

Have a good 4th.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Fox,

Testarosa doesn't need me to defend her, but you were not participating at the time Rachel J testified and the majority of the thread was trying to understand her testimony to no avail.  I felt Rachel could have been more articulate but chose not to because she had a poor attitude.  Others felt the same.  So it's not demeaning her lack of education, but commenting on her insistence on using the slang she uses with her friends, probably so she could "stick it" to the system.  Also, her pre-testimony twitter postings were mocking of the court appearance which led many to think she was being disrespectful on purpose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It can get pretty funny sometimes.  Working an automobile accident involving a collision at an intersection, most especially if there are injuries, we could have access to maybe a dozen witnesses.  They would remember all sorts of colors, makes, models of the vehicles involved, different counts for how many people were in the cars, and, as you say, different descriptions of the people involved.  But most will be pretty much in agreement that the southbound car, whatever it was, ran the red light and broadsided the eastbound car.

Also those who purposefully become witnesses, i.e. show up to see what happened, will be far more likely to get it more right than those caught off guard and who witness an accident they were not expecting.  But any are still likely to disagree on some details.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

Now I have the Kennedy Boy Toy sending neg reps because I am "ignorant".


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Fox,
> 
> Testarosa doesn't need me to defend her, but you were not participating at the time Rachel J testified and the majority of the thread was trying to understand her testimony to no avail.  I felt Rachel could have been more articulate but chose not to because she had a poor attitude.  Others felt the same.  So it's not demeaning her lack of education, but commenting on her insistence on using the slang she uses with her friends, probably so she could "stick it" to the system.  Also, her pre-testimony twitter postings were mocking of the court appearance which led many to think she was being disrespectful on purpose.


There is an old saying, _You can take the boy from the country but you can't take the country from the boy._

She did not want to lose her street cred among her friends.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Fox,
> 
> Testarosa doesn't need me to defend her, but you were not participating at the time Rachel J testified and the majority of the thread was trying to understand her testimony to no avail.  I felt Rachel could have been more articulate but chose not to because she had a poor attitude.  Others felt the same.  So it's not demeaning her lack of education, but commenting on her insistence on using the slang she uses with her friends, probably so she could "stick it" to the system.  Also, her pre-testimony twitter postings were mocking of the court appearance which led many to think she was being disrespectful on purpose.



I wasn't getting on Testarosa's case and didn't mean to come across that I was.  I like her very much and have very much appreciated her posts.  Nor have I observed her being unusually hateful or cruel or unreasonable.  My comment was intended mostly for those who have been I thought unusually unkind, even cruel, to that young woman, and Testarosa was the unlucky one who gave me an opportunity to make that point.  Sorry Testarosa.  

And I agree, that the young woman was about as sad a witness as I've seen on the stand for awhile--especially when it was so obvious she didn't want to be there and they kept her there for so long.   The funniest thing was the prosecution was unable to impeach their own witness--three times they ask her who initiated the confrontation between Trayvon and George, and three times she said it was Trayvon.  She was unshakable on that point.

And I haven't missed the internet chatter about how she wasn't really his girlfriend--in truth they didn't look like a good match, yes?--and how her tweets didn't suggest she was upset that he had been killed, had a new boyfriend within days, yadda yadda.  But I haven't seen any of that with my own eyes and am going purely by the internet chatter which, like eye witnesses at accidents and other stressful events, can be pretty unreliable at times.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't like to see anybody get bullied.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

The brain is not permanently formed data on a computer hard drive. Every-time we remember something it is erased from one location, altered by current events, senses, thought & emotion then re-written in a new way in a new area. This is why we should only rely on the original statements given to police & not testimony now a 1-1/2 years later. We should also not assume they are lying because of inconsistencies.

Below are condenced quotes from the 5 page article in  Wired Magizine: The Forgetting Pill Erases Painful Memories Forever


> Scientists have come to realize that our memories are not inert packets of data and they dont remain constant. Even though every memory feels like an honest representation, that sense of authenticity is the biggest lie of all. The very act of remembering changes the memory itself. Every time we recall an event, the structure of that memory in the brain is altered in light of the present moment, warped by our current feelings and knowledge.
> 
> Every memory begins as a changed set of connections among cells in the brain. its because a network of neurons has been altered, woven more tightly together within a vast electrical fabric. This linkage is literal: For a memory to exist, these scattered cells must become more sensitive to the activity of the others, so that if one cell fires, the rest of the circuit lights up as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Right Snook.  And she came off as being ignorant.  I was just listening to the first part of her testimony and she spoke like a thug.  Total gangster chick.  Ole Bernie kept saying...OK, OK, Ok after every question as if they practiced it and she was performing.  What a disgrace all around.  

And this was the prosecution's STAR witness.  Sad.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Right Snook.  And she came off as being ignorant.  I was just listening to the first part of her testimony and she spoke like a thug.  Total gangster chick.  Ole Bernie kept saying...OK, OK, Ok after every question as if they practiced it and she was performing.  What a disgrace all around.
> 
> And this was the prosecution's STAR witness.  Sad.



Like a paint job, preparation is extremely important.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Her deposition, I am so glad you brought that up.

Why would the states attorney interview a witness who claims to have been on the phone with the victim of a hooting in the home of the parents of said victim? Did you know she specifically said that she didn't want to upset Trayvon's mother and that was why she lied? 

I would really suggest you go back to paying Tiddly Winks instead of watching Nancy Grace, you don't know anything about this case, or the law.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Does it?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes Fox,

I don't know if she was the saddest witness, but they did keep her on the stand too long.  And the defense got disrespectful at the end (West).  True, she would not be shaken, stating TM was the one who approached and spoke to GZ first, and not the other way around.  I thought that was sweet irony indeed, considering the lengths so many have gone to protect this young lady.  Rumblings say she will be recalled during the defense presentation.  We shall see.  But thank you for giving further understanding of your comments.

And NO, I don't think Rachel and Trayvon would have made a good couple.  LOL  Didn't hear much about that, but she insists they were just friends since elementary school and I believe her.  She testified he was interested or in a relationship with a 16 YO girl.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No one who cannot read cursive can write it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic is okay.

It's the pure unadullterated STUPID that gets old.

I think perhaps you and noomi are twins separated at birth. You should go the genetic testing route.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



There is no might, she flat out did not write it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 4, 2013)

Re KissMy's most recent post:

I was teaching a Bible class with a group of 15 -16-17-yr olds who had all grown up sitting every Sunday in worship looking at a colorful modern tapistry hanging behind the pastor's pulpit.  A member of our church made it with recognizable symbols in it, but it was very abstract.

To illustrate how there are so many variables in Biblical accounts presumably by eye witnesses to the same events, I asked the kids one morning to describe that tapestry they had been staring at for at least once a week for most of the years of their lives.  We even made it a group project.  Not one could remember exactly the design on that tapestry or all the colors in it.  Yet every one of them would have recognized that tapestry on sight.

Likewise, ask any group of senior citizens if they remember when Kennedy was shot and every one knows exactly where they were, who they were with, and what they were doing when they got the news.  And all spent the next days glued to their TVs and radios watching the events unfold in the wake of that event all the way through the state funeral.  But ask any one of them to relate those events, and all will get at least something out of order, will have this or that fact wrong, remember some details that others won't remember, and otherwise be credible that they were a part of it, but all will be imperfect in some of their recollections.

How well could any of us, without looking it up, put all the events of 9/11 into their proper sequence?

So you take a young woman who didn't want to be there, who was obviously barely educated, who resented the entire process, and who had obviously been coached over and over by the prosecution team in advance of her testimoney, and you expect a Rhodes scholar?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Ya think?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You don't know me so that's ok  

 im not cruel I'm having fun where I can with people that see the same humor in situations
 I do major yuks in what otherwise would be a legal or tragic mundane and emotional spewing discussion.  

I use the word "discussion" very loosely

Ebonics is one of those yuks. This trial has so much humor in it I can't even figure put which to pick from.

Thanks Santy! Xo

I'm totally hit and run on the thread right now sorry! 

America's bday and all.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



Common sense is not a requirement for bias. Hence the non sense that we read and hear from those with white guilt syndrome


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 4, 2013)

I like Sallow.  But the good ship "Common Sense" sailed without him.

Dumbass point in a truly stupid thread.

I laughed till my sides hurt.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 4, 2013)

one does not have to grab another ones head in order to bounce it off the ground.  take that from a veteran of many fight on Scollay Square in Boston Massatwoshits.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Right Snook.  And she came off as being ignorant.  I was just listening to the first part of her testimony and she spoke like a thug.  Total gangster chick.  Ole Bernie kept saying...OK, OK, Ok after every question as if they practiced it and she was performing.  What a disgrace all around.
> ...




And like a paint job,  while it's intended to enhance a sound substructure,  the unscrupulous use it to conceal rot and decay.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



ooo, that was good

That musta burned


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



My point is you cant have it both ways...you cant take what one person says literally and then when another statement doesnt match up, make excuses for that person and why its not the same...I find it a big discrepancy...not a tiny one...look at the way he describes the Grabbed the gun incident...very different from what Z told police.

My conclusion would have to be this...either 1) Mark Osterman deliberately made it up and lied or 2) GZ gave one statement to police knowing that Trayvons hands were never on the gun and then when telling it to his friend embellished to make it look there was this MMA style struggle for the gun and he won the battle.

The statements are inconsistent.  I tend to believe Marks account of what his best friend told him...hes also a cop.  Furthermore, Im not inclined to believe GZs version of the hand sliding down to the gun and the "Youre gonna die tonight" statement.

Why would I?  No one can back it up and at the time it was in his direct beneft to show self defense when without that information it would be subjective even to him.  Speculation?  Sure.  But, so is believing the literal word of GZ with no one to corroborate Trayvons statements.

We are seeing that in some cases when GZs words can be backed up or challenged by another witness, his statements conflict.  So why would I believe everything him that cant be backed up especially when it would be in his direct benefit to embellish a tad?  LIke:  Oh, btw when he saw my gun he yelled "youre gonna die tonight" and then he went for my gun...lol...When Im suspicious in the first place on whether that was even said and then I hear a rather different account from his best friend and cop...it makes me go hmmmmm.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Do others think there will be race riots after the trial?

It is conceivable that there will be a hung jury--jmo.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 4, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> > (2)&#8195;The unlawful killing of a human being, when perpetrated by any act imminently dangerous to another and evincing a depraved mind regardless of human life, although without any premeditated design to effect the death of any particular individual, is murder in the second degree and constitutes a felony of the first degree, punishable by imprisonment for a term of years not exceeding life or as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just as a side note, I'm female. LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".
> ...



What did rachel say that tells you he was at his condo door?  My impression of her statements was that she didnt know but that she thought he was near his home, which considering the fact that he has been followed home from the store in the dark and rain...anywhere in that area would be close to home...the courtyard would be close to home.

Not to mention the fact that it seems Rachels statements are in another language and have double meanings...lol.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2013)

I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.



I do.

Admittedly, I would never have been selected for this jury and can't listen to much of the analyses of testimony because of all the issues seem so complex. 

Why George Zimmerman couldn't just let law enforcement handle this--he didn't and here we are.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Remind us again of your clairvoyance, as I recall you had a whole story concocted about Zimmerman reaching for either his weapon or phone forcing Martin to attack him. No witness to the event, no evidence of the story you created from whole cloth, but you went on and on for pages reciting that story line.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

I've said that from the beginning...

I believe there is at least one Snookie on the jury...a person who will push for conviction no matter what.


----------



## rdean (Jul 4, 2013)

I bet Republicans think Trayvon Martin's mother is a liar when she said it was her son crying for help.  That she knows his voice.

That just hate that kid.  It's Obama by proxy.


----------



## tubig (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> How well could any of us, without looking it up, put all the events of 9/11 into their proper sequence?



Me.  



My ex-wife woke me up by phoning and telling me about it.
I turned on my tv and watched for a while.
I made a few phone calls then made lunch.
I went to the store and bought parts for my car.
I drove to a local park and installed them (nothing greasy or oily).
I noted how quiet it was with no air traffic.
I drove home and watched more tv.
I had supper.
At bed time I slept.

This what you meant?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 4, 2013)

rdean said:


> I bet Republicans think Trayvon Martin's mother is a liar when she said it was her son crying for help.  That she knows his voice.
> 
> That just hate that kid.  It's Obama by proxy.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Because the supposed phone wasnt there....the gun was.  GZs words...I question GZs words...anything that cannot be backed up, I scrutinize...isnt that fair?  I mean trayvon doesnt exactly get a voice does he?  Someones gotta do it or at least try.  I just try to look at some things from his perspective...thats interesting to me...hanging on and believing everything GZ says isnt to me...thats easy.  And in the last couple of days we have seen that some of his statements that can be refuted, there are inconsistencys.

Im going by the impression I would have if someone was following me in the dark and then when I eventually asked him why, he went frantically grabbing for his pockets...was trayvon supposed to wait and see what GZ pulled out?  The way it is presented by GZ, Tray approached him asking whats up basically and when he went reaching and grabbing, he got clocked.  Officer Serino, has some of the same questions I do.  GZ made some mistakes that night...and the impression he gave to trayvon who had not committed a crime was a little bit creepy that night.  Of course you have the benefit of the whole story and the 911 tape audio...trayvon didnt...so imagine what it must have felt like to him.  If you want to dismiss what that may have felt like because you have it all figured out, then fine, but dont demean someone that is.

Most marines I know, including my brother do not tend to kindly to being followed in the dark and rain.  Not sure what your problem is with me outside of the fact that I have a different opinion than you do and am not quite as gullible.

Mr Z did not do everything right that night...he made some mistakes...he has some inconsistencies and it was to his direct benefit at the time to embellish knowing that it couldnt be refuted by the dead guy...this is a problem in Florida...read up on it...I did.  It is you possible you know to see and admit possible mistakes on both sides without changing your overall view of guilt or innocence.  Its just not easy when your steadfast in your views and/or built in bias.  Put the racial stuff aside and open your mind...it does the body good.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

IMO,  the only hope of an outright acquittal is a directed verdict based on the the prosecution's failure to prove a legally sufficient case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

I dont think there will be riots...the prosecutions case has been that bad.  Its embarrassing the potential rioters...lol.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I've said that from the beginning...
> 
> I believe there is at least one Snookie on the jury...a person who will push for conviction no matter what.





And one person who will have reasonable doubt?  They have to reach a unanimous verdict. 

Hopefully the jurors are more qualified than I would be.

I don't know what it would take to convince me either way but I know my doubt increases each day--every time the trial is analyzed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Now I have the Kennedy Boy Toy sending neg reps because I am "ignorant".



LOL he negged you with all of 17 rep points! Here have all 1400 of mine in pos rep.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I dont think there will be riots...the prosecutions case has been that bad.  Its embarrassing the potential rioters...lol.



I hope there will not be riots.

One by product of this trial is to challenge FL's Stand Your Ground law--someone with expertise believes this--I just read the article, FWIW.

Maybe they should--I don't know. 

In the same article they opined that tourism in Orlando might be affected--I doubt that.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I've said that from the beginning...
> ...



You mean like when GZs former college professor and current best friend expose inconsistencies?  I hear ya...me too.

Of course I had doubts about the inconsistencies 2 weeks ago before they testified.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I'll try to find some record of their testimony online.

So disgusted with CNN and HLN--growing very cynical each and every day. 

In my area--neighborhood watch is interpreted as--'Contact LE if you see anything suspicious' and that is what we do. Seems to work reasonably well.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sarcastic is okay.
> 
> It's the pure unadullterated STUPID that gets old.
> 
> I think perhaps you and noomi are twins separated at birth. You should go the genetic testing route.



This entire thread is stupid.  Don't you have some anti choice rally to be at with the other senile old spinsters in your clatch?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



People tend to be a little braver when they are carrying a pistol.  Of course why he couldnt have used that courage to at least identify himself or defuse the situation before following on foot is beyond me.  I wouldnt want him following one of my kids that way..but thats me.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 4, 2013)

'This thread is STOOPID!'

lol..what a twit.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > > The George Zimmerman defense has recently gotten a lucky break. Angela Corey, Floridas state attorney and the prosecutor against Zimmerman, has been indicted by a citizens grand jury for allegedly falsifying an arrest warrant and the complaint that led to Zimmerman being charged with the second-degree murder of Trayvon Martin.
> ...





lol.  Koshergrl made a funny.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

Amelia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh here comes the clatch now.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a big word for you, sarhag. Are you sure you're using it correctly?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Now I have the Kennedy Boy Toy sending neg reps because I am "ignorant".



That's a typical libtard for ya.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> That's a big word for you, sarhag. Are you sure you're using it correctly?



Oh yes, in fact if you look up the word spinster, there's a picture of you and Amelia.  Hugging and laughing, holding up your beers.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 4, 2013)

People are inconsistent.

It doesn't make him guilty of murder.


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have the Kennedy Boy Toy sending neg reps because I am "ignorant".
> ...



How do you know that? and how do you assign points in pos vs neg?

( sorry for the question, but I am a relative newbie)))


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have the Kennedy Boy Toy sending neg reps because I am "ignorant".
> ...



Neg this.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Having participated in gun control discussions--I agree that those who 'carry' seem confident--whatever you might choose to call 'it'.  I won't even try to assess George Zimmerman--thousands of others are far more qualified--cough. 

He made a seriously bad decision--that much is clear to me. Legally, not much is clear to me except a young man is dead and as far as I can tell George Zimmerman and his family wouldn't even be safe in a witness protection program. 

Let LE handle situations like this. 

Hung jury. And probably another if he is indicted again.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What is being ignored is that Martin had every right to be walking back from the store, every right to be where he was.
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?  He was invited by HIS FATHER.  Are you kidding me?  He is invited, but he can be killed for tresspassing?  

Jesus Christ Zimmerman defenders, this is representing you.  Sorry.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



There should be a thumbs up-thumbs down box on the top right corner of each post.


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



there is but what about the points?


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.



Doubtful, there are no black guys on the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.



Mistrial. We can all walk away and go home.

Hung is good enough


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



He is the poster child of what not to do in that situation.  Why? because of the situation he finds himself in now.  Illegal?  No.  Wise?  No.  Did he know better?...I think so...he certainly had enough training to know better.  Stay in the truck and wait for police.

Its not about what GZs intent was...its the impression or perception that his intent gives to the teen he is following in the dark.  That is what Serino was trying to get him to understand.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...





I have Rep Power of 5252.  If I give someone a pos rep, it will give them 5252 points. (Which will increase their total rep power by 5 points)

If I give someone a neg rep, it will take 2626 points away from them  (Which will decrease their total rep power by 2 or 3 points)


----------



## Vox (Jul 4, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thanks. Got it


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Every single aspect of the shooting is from what he learned in school.  Justifiable shoot 101.  I wonder if that was the name of the course.  He knew exactly what to say but here is the thing, he is not bright enough to understand forensics and dna.  

He will get away with this though.  That is the sad part.  I honestly dont think he will do jail time for killing an unarmed kid who did NOTHING wrong.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> .....<snip>....
> 
> I have done work for the innocence project for almost 20 years.
> Uh, hate to inform you of this but every one of those cases involves THE DEFENDANTS and not ONE of them involves the prosecution using DNA to help a defendant in a criminal case.
> ...


I think the prosecution has brought in DNA testing in an attempt to prove certain things could not have happened as Zimmerman claims them to have...like trying to prove that Trayvon never touched the gun.

On that issue, I think that the jury will remember that Zimmerman said he thought that Trayvon was reaching for the gun.  He didn't say that he ever touched it.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.
> ...



I think that about covers it.

I'm trying to enjoy the music and celebrations tonight. So many things to think about related to justice and freedom. The music helps.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I believe you are correct here.  He did know and you can tell in some cases where he is doing this to police...like Trayvon going for his gun...that is a no no to cops and gives them the absolute right to shoot to kill if you try it.  GZ knew that and embellished, IMO.  There is no one to back it up, there are other inconsistencies, so a juror doesnt have to consider it.  i wouldnt.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 4, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Try that out on me!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Where in the world can he go? Or his family? 

So senseless---the decision to take matters into his own hands.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Every single aspect of the shooting is from what he learned in school.  Justifiable shoot 101.  I wonder if that was the name of the course.  He knew exactly what to say but here is the thing, he is not bright enough to understand forensics and dna.
> 
> He will get away with this though.  That is the sad part.  I honestly dont think he will do jail time for killing an unarmed kid who did NOTHING wrong.



 So GZ made TM beat him up enough without saying GUN to justify his own shooting????? 

 Because GZ somehow jedi mindfucked TM without laying a finger on him into not saying GUN & beating him up to justify the shooting, that means TM was an innocent little boy????? 

 Do you people ever listen to how stupid you sound????


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Every single aspect of the shooting is from what he learned in school.  Justifiable shoot 101.  I wonder if that was the name of the course.  He knew exactly what to say but here is the thing, he is not bright enough to understand forensics and dna.
> ...



He took matters into his own hands...now hes on trial for M2 and a kid is dead...its not rocket science.  He will be the subject of training videos...dont do this!  Especially when you are told "we dont need you to do this".


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.
> ...


Handle what exactly? 

Meaning him getting jumped was his fault?   Prior to that what was law enforcement to do?  Knock on every door in the complex looking for the kid who  was gonna jump the crazy ass cracker?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The cops wouldnt have knocked on any door...there was no crime witnessed or committed.  The guy was following for no reason as it turns out.  I mean if we are gonna deal with hindsight...why not start there?


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It was a penis joke.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...


Right. The crime was an initial attack on GZ 

Following for no reason...pfft.  It took a friggin' media think tank and documented doctored tapes to come up with that ridiculous reasoning you echo

   How come jumping out of the bushes fails to register with you all who want to claim walking is a crime? Why does not circling a car equal the same oh so scary garbage that walking does?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to wonder if a hung jury will be the outcome.
> ...



Groan


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



This subject is already covered in CCW class. I was told if you have to shoot someone, they will lie their ass off to police as to why you shot them. Plus they & their family will sue your ass off. They preach that when you are in enough danger to justify shooting, then shoot 2 in center of mass only because it is a bigger target & easier to hit in a confrontational situation & then 1 in the head to stop the attacker because the first 2 won't stop them before he severely injures, kills you or lies to first responders.

GZ was way to kind to TM. He only shot him once because TM stopped beating him at that point. GZ had no way of knowing that TM would not live long enough to talk to police. That is another nail in the coffin of the premeditated execution theory.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


His father is a retired Judge.  He will be fine.  HIs brother will probably end up on fox.  He is much more articulate than Mark Furhman and he is on Hannity. 

Zimmerman will probably go underground and be a hero for some neo nazi nutcases and get paid to tell his (orgasmic to those guys) story.  Over and over.

I think everything Zimmerman will be fine.  A book deal...maybe he will title it...

"If I didnt do it"?  (see if anyone gets that one...lol).


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Will be here all week.  Dont forget to tip your waitresses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



LOL

I got it on ba dum tssshhh


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

I guess it's possible for Sarah to be slightly more obtuse.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Please stop saying TM did nothing wrong.  He did.  The testimony from the prosecution's star witness, Rachel Jeantel, was that TM had been at his "Daddy's house" but then went back to confront the "niggah".  Also according to her, having been on the phone with him at the time, TM approached GZ and asked him "What you followin' me for?"  GZ then purportedly said "What you doin' around here?"  Then Rachel heard "wet grass sounds" and the call was dropped.  

Shortly thereafter, John Good the neighbor sees 2 people rolling around fighting on the grass, then on the paved walkway, always with GZ on the bottom being beaten.  A cop arrives almost immediately after the gunshot and finds TM dead and GZ with a broken nose, bleeding cuts to the back of his head, and the back of his jacket wet and grass stained. 

Conclusion:  TM had made it safely home but decided to go looking for trouble.  It was his right to do so.  Bad decision, but nothing illegal.  So TM went up to GZ, spoke to him, and shortly thereafter winds up dead.  All evidence so far points to the fact that he accosted GZ and injured him.  TM was still actively beating GZ when GZ became convinced he could be seriously injured or killed.  He had a lawful weapon and used it to protect himself from someone who had broken his nose and was continuing to beat him.

The wrong began with TM breaking GZ's nose and went from there.  Please stop saying TM did nothing wrong because that is false.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Stop doing that!  Magistrate VA.  Magistrates are not the same as judge and its irrelevant anyhow.

And not book deal!  Billions off cnn, nbc and abc.

Get your facts and money straight!


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > .....<snip>....
> ...



At first, Zimmerman said he did touch it. 

Seriously, do I have to get the link.  It was shown so many times in here already.  

DAMN.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



So someone gives a different opinion and you come back with personal attacks.  Werent you advising against exactly what you are doing the other day?

You like being followed in the dark?  Can you answered that?  Or are you gonna have the same retort as everyone else?  i would love to see the reaction of people in here had they been followed that way in the dark and rain.  id love to see some of the grown manly men in here tuck tail and run sprint for their house the same way they advise trayvon...what home to the safety of wifey?  That would be on funniest home videos right there.

OMG someones following slowly behind me staring at me in the dark and rain...Im a half mile from my house....tighten your shoe laces and run like a bat out a hell...mommy mommy...wifey wifey...hes following me....hes staring at me!  lmao.  Thats your advice for Trayvon, but no advice on what GZ could have done differently even when he was the adult, had received training and should have known better in some areas.  He cant even muster enough courage to roll his window down, identify himself and ask the kid if everything was okay.  Nope...he didnt want to confront, so he just kept following like a creep.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...





Yes please.  A link would be nice for that.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What little mind I have seems to be going.

He was in his car and called 911, correct? Then he got out and started following TM? Then they fought and so on. 

I am a female and the sort who should never carry a gun. If I called 911 and they said 'Stay put'--that is what I would do. So it is difficult for me to understand why GZ would get involved. When LE arrived I would give them the FYI and if there were future crimes in the neighborhood --let LE deal with it. That is what LE wants in my area and people are vigilant about reporting.  

I think I would prefer to be beaten to death than go through this trial and long term effects. 

Never would I have wanted to be employed in LE, fwiw. 

'Deadly force'--those whom I respect and are knowledgeable about the use seem to advise err on the side of caution. I live in GA--are our laws stricter? I cannot say. 

back to the music. Somehow this nation has got to get on with living --hate whomever you please--I suppose that is where we are but have some common sense. Too much to ask? I don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 4, 2013)

I am too fat happy tan saltwatered and birthday partied to be posting.  It's all downhill from here.


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...

Why didnt Zimmerman identify himself when asked by Martin?  

Even if Martin didnt speficially say...dear sir, may I have your moniker....why didnt Zimmerman identify himself?  It may have saved martins life.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I am too fat happy tan saltwatered and birthday partied to be posting.  It's all downhill from here.



lol. Best post of the night.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Seriously who cares. You all want the DNA to mean something. GZ's DNA was not on the trigger. So, in turn, how can you take any of the DNA on the gun into account? If the admitted shooter does not have DNA on the trigger that he admitted pulling, what does TM's DNA not being on the gun prove?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 4, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Seventhtiger the fact that's a reality tells me WHO THE REAL RACIST ARE. This is why I feel the way I do about them....
> ...



Rush is going to be on MSNBC?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Geezus crist.  That's some imagination you have.  So now Zimmerman is "frantically grabbing for something."  Where is that in evidence?  Trayvon did not saunter over and ask what's up.  He asked DO you have a problem.  And when told no he replied You do now.  And then slugged Zimmerman. Zimmerman's mistake was 1) letting Martin sneak up on him.  And 2) not having his gun ready when he knew Martin was there.
> Dead men cannot testify in any state of the union.  Florida isn't really special in that way.
> We look at Zimmerman's account and ask, Is this reasonable?  Does it make sense?  Is it consistent with the physical and other evidence overall.  We understand that under extreme stress some details are forgotten or mis-remembered.  In this case there is nothing to suggest that Zimmerman made up anything.  So the question, Would a reasonable person be in fear of his life under those circumstances must be answered Yes.  Meaning that Zimmerman's shoot was a righteous shoot.  The cops at the scene believed it too.
> I have seen other cases where self defense was claimed and the evidence just didnt add up.  This isn't one of them.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I am too fat happy tan saltwatered and birthday partied to be posting.  It's all downhill from here.



Hey cool.  I can give you some fun words to say, if need be.

I'd love it if that happened.......lol.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Nope, but they gave this guy a show:

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/articles/outragedagainsharptonrecord.html

Is he still claiming that Tawana Brawley is telling the truth?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Geezus crist.  That's some imagination you have.  So now Zimmerman is "frantically grabbing for something."  Where is that in evidence?  Trayvon did not saunter over and ask what's up.  He asked DO you have a problem.  And when told no he replied You do now.  And then slugged Zimmerman. Zimmerman's mistake was 1) letting Martin sneak up on him.  And 2) not having his gun ready when he knew Martin was there.
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> 
> Why didnt Zimmerman identify himself when asked by Martin?
> 
> Even if Martin didnt speficially say...dear sir, may I have your moniker....why didnt Zimmerman identify himself?  It may have saved martins life.



I'm not a Zimmerman supporter, per se, and I'm sure I don't know why he didn't identify himself.  Do you know why TM didn't go into the condo where he was staying and bring Chad the Skittles he bought for him when he had the chance instead of going back to ask GZ a question?  You realize TM was at his destination without having a hair harmed, don't you?  You know he WENT LOOKING for Zimmerman when he could have been warm, dry, and safe at his father's fiancee's house because he had lost GZ in the dark, don't you know that?  You sound as much a TM supporter as I sound a GZ supporter so maybe you can answer those questions?

Sorry.  I don't mean to sound belligerent but this exercise of "What ifs" is pure crap.  It's sadly too late for that.  Two lives and all those around them are changed forever.  It's all a tragedy.  The question now is was GZ in reasonable fear for his life?  Or did he have a depraved mind and murder a young man?  That's really what the issue is in this trial.  Everything else is interesting, but it's unanswerable.  We have to go where the evidence leads us to go and not dwell on the what ifs.  IMHO


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Please stop saying TM did nothing wrong.  He did.  The testimony from the prosecution's star witness, Rachel Jeantel, was that TM had been at his "Daddy's house" but then went back to confront the "niggah".  Also according to her, having been on the phone with him at the time, TM approached GZ and asked him "What you followin' me for?"  GZ then purportedly said "What you doin' around here?"  Then Rachel heard "wet grass sounds" and the call was dropped.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, John Good the neighbor sees 2 people rolling around fighting on the grass, then on the paved walkway, always with GZ on the bottom being beaten.  A cop arrives almost immediately after the gunshot and finds TM dead and GZ with a broken nose, bleeding cuts to the back of his head, and the back of his jacket wet and grass stained.
> 
> ...



Please stop saying GZ did nothing wrong.  He did.  Your post is heavy on Trayvon and zero on GZ.  See my sig.  You are generalizing and leaving out relevant tweener stuff.  Such as why was he clocked in the first place?  And why did Tray wait till then to do it, if hes this wicked kid, then why didnt he do it before when he had the chance.  Reason is because he eventually ran away and was then followed on foot where the truck couldnt go.  Lets be fair here.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Never said GZ did nothing wrong.  I said TM did something wrong and illegal FIRST.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 4, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I am too fat happy tan saltwatered and birthday partied to be posting. It's all downhill from here.


 
Tan?  You had sun today?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

TM was the provocateur in this horrible incident.  Again, IMHO.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> His words...try to catch up...I didnt even read the rest of your psycho babble.



Since you have me on ignore you shouldn't have read any of them.  I'll wait to see you produce evidence of Zimmerman frantically grabbing for something.  Without looking I know you are making it up, shading it, interpreting it etc.  Because that's what stupid people do. They cannot remember exactly and instead substitute their own words for what they cannot remember.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> ...



We dont know he was at his destination...Officer Serino doesnt seem to think so at all...in fact he called it impossible and unlikely given the time stamps of the two phone calls.  Dont take what Dee dee says literally...that is the only way you could come to that assumption.

Do you believe this also?

She testified that Martin described the man following him as "a creepy-ass cracker" and he thought he had evaded him. But she said a short time later Martin let out a profanity.

Martin said Zimmerman was behind him and she heard Martin ask: "What are you following me for?"

She then heard what sounded like Martin's phone earpiece drop into the grass and she heard him say, "Get off! Get off!" The phone then went dead, she said.

If you wanna go deep...take the timestamp of this call and the sequence of events here coupled with GZs account and phone call...and you will see that Trayvon didnt go back to his condo door 120 yards (two and a half football fields round trip in the dark and rain talking on the phone) from the incident.  You try having a conversation on the phone in an all out sprint in the dark and rain for 2 and a half football fields.

To me, it makes more sense that he ran away or walked briskly (gzs words) went right (GZs words) and cut in between buildings (GZ couldnt see him) and was talking on the phone with Rachel...so near home but the length of the building away still....then while talking he came back into the courtyard and saw GZ walking down the path and approached him.  What was said and what happened at that point is all screwed up when you bump the witnesses accounts, DDs account and GZs account...the one neighbor saying the left to right thing...dd with the get off thing...GZ with the do you have a problem thing...it all conflicts.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> 
> Why didnt Zimmerman identify himself when asked by Martin?
> 
> Even if Martin didnt speficially say...dear sir, may I have your moniker....why didnt Zimmerman identify himself? It may have saved martins life.


 
When I took my CCW class I don't remember the instructor telling us I would have to give someone my name before I shoot them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Never said GZ did nothing wrong.  I said TM did something wrong and illegal FIRST.



And GZ was negligent far before that...the creep following in the dark was finally approached by the irritated followee...shocker!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



Doubtless he holds by this opinion:


> Some opinions remained fixed. Legal scholar Patricia J. Williams wrote in 1991 that the teenager "has been the victim of some unspeakable crime. No matter how she got there. No matter who did it to her and even if she did it to herself.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

I speak French, you know.  ;-)

DD is not the only one who said that.  Obviously.  GZ said it also.  So the stories match.  Typically when the prosecution's star witness confirms the sworn statements of the defendant I tend to believe it to be relevant and likely true.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> ...



tough questions. They think another week of the trial. Then endless analyses. That is our system. 

What will be next? James Holmes in CO or something else?

With all the rain--the weeds are growing well in my backyard. I should stick to pulling weeds--clearly I don't have the mind to analyze legal matters.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> ...



His point is that the concerned citizen acting in the best interest of his community had an opportunity to identify himself to defuse a situation that had escalated because GZ was following in the dark.  Serino said the same thing.  When you are the one following in the dark you have an added responsibility imo to make it clear who you are...like if I was being followed I would appreciate the guy rolling down his window and saying something like...hey, sorry bro not trying to scare ya...im just looking for my cat...whew...okay.

Ask what happens to undercover cops who follow in the dark and dont identify themselves when spooked or approach.  Have you ever heard this?  Police!!....freeze!!  You identify yourself to separate yourself as concerned citizen from stalking creep...if you dont bad things can happen.

Did they tell you in your class it was okay to follow people in the dark and rain carrying a weapon...and when the person runs to a place your truck cant go exit your vehicle and chase on foot?  Did they tell you that?  Again, lets be fair here.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I speak French, you know.  ;-)
> 
> DD is not the only one who said that.  Obviously.  GZ said it also.  So the stories match.  Typically when the prosecution's star witness confirms the sworn statements of the defendant I tend to believe it to be relevant and likely true.



Said what?  which statement? destination?  GZ never said he went all the way back to his destination.  Im not sure what confirmation you are referring too.

And the star witness didnt confirm a lot of it...especially what words were said...trayvon telling him to get off...etc.  GZ didnt mention that...according to GZ only two phrases were spoken...different than Dee dees statements.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

If TM felt he was being followed by a creep he should have gone inside and called the police.  He was already home.  Was TM negligent in going back to confront the creepy follower?  

This is not a question of "What if", it is a question of "What is".  IF is in the realm of the unprovable.  IS is proven fact.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > His words...try to catch up...I didnt even read the rest of your psycho babble.
> ...



blah blah...get off my leg...desperate for attention...nobody playing your bitter game? Wonder why, lunatic!  Anger issues...seek help.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 4, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Analysis | Prosecution Witnesses

I really suggest reading this for anyone remotely interested in this case. It is a blog post by the guy who literally wrote the book on self defense. His blog also has every piece of relative evidence. Appears to be a great lawyer and gives great analysis of each witness and day of court through an attorney's eyes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> TM was the provocateur in this horrible incident.  Again, IMHO.



I suppose if you are willing to believe everything the killer said.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> If TM felt he was being followed by a creep he should have gone inside and called the police.  *He was already home.*  Was TM negligent in going back to confront the creepy follower?
> 
> This is not a question of "What if", it is a question of "What is".  IF is in the realm of the unprovable.  IS is proven fact.



Again, we have no way of knowing if he was home...GZ didnt say so...the cops dont believe so.

I agree and have said so...if he had went home he would be alive...If GZ had not followed he would be alive.  Of course he could have been dealing with the same situation walking home from the store the next day too.

He was followed...he was irritated...i would be too.  If the person doesnt identify himself when i ask him what the problem is and instead he goes reaching for his pockets, then im probably not going to just stand there in the dark waiting to see what he pulls out of his pockets.  When GZ was approached...he lied and said no problem when it was very obvious to Tray that there was a problem...why not take the time right there to identify and defuse the situation.  

According to GZs own words he was rushed while reaching for his pockets in the dark.  People react differently.  But if trayvon were here, and he said that I thought this strange man following me in the dark was reaching for a weapon, so I hit him....then later it is discovered that no phone was there but a gun was...it could appear to a jury that trayvons suspicion was correct.  There was a gun there as it turns out.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

GZ has given many sworn statements to police, including a videotaped re-enactment.  Each time he said he lost sight and position of TM.  DD testified TM told her he (TM) was at his "Daddy's house" but he was going back to find the "niggah", meaning GZ.  These statements are confirmatory.  Both state that TM and GZ had lost sight and position of each other.  GZ did not know that TM had gotten to his "father's" condo, just that he had lost him.  TM confirmed GZ had lost him and that he was in the back of his "Daddy's house" while he was on the phone with DD.  Fact, fact, truth that TM was either at his destination or that he was safely close to his destination without being seen by GZ.

Therefore, TM went back to GZ for some reason.  I do not think it was to have a discussion about why he was being followed.  Call me stupid but that's just my hunch.  Facts are confirmed by both GZ and DD that TM spoke first and GZ's nose was broken somehow, etc, etc, etc.  Fight, head wounds, shot, death.  

Have no idea where GZ's destination is.  His truck?  No, no one said GZ went back to his truck.  Or to his "destination".  

Again, whatever was or was not said cannot be proven to my satisfaction if it was only stated by one person.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 4, 2013)

rdean said:


> I bet Republicans think Trayvon Martin's mother is a liar when she said it was her son crying for help.  That she knows his voice.
> 
> That just hate that kid.  It's Obama by proxy.



Lying would imply that she knows it is Zimmerman. I have trouble identifying anyone when they are screaming over a phone that is inside a house and they are outside in the rain, I doubt she has super hearing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 4, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Analysis | Prosecution Witnesses
> 
> I really suggest reading this for anyone remotely interested in this case. It is a blog post by the guy who literally wrote the book on self defense. His blog also has every piece of relative evidence. Appears to be a great lawyer and gives great analysis of each witness and day of court through an attorney's eyes.



NICE!

Bookmarked.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION] and wharfrat
> 
> So even if they would have come with the charge of manslaughter he could have pleaded self defense even still and negligence is a non issue as long as he shows self defense?



yes 

either it was a lawful killing or it wasnt


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 4, 2013)

Early morning tomorrow!  See y'all...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> 
> Why didnt Zimmerman identify himself when asked by Martin?
> 
> Even if Martin didnt speficially say...dear sir, may I have your moniker....why didnt Zimmerman identify himself?  It may have saved martins life.



A.) - TM was already waiting to beat GZ's ass for snitching him to police. Saying that would have made it worse.

B.) - GZ has no duty to identify himself.

C.) - GZ had no time, because TM was laying in wait listening to GZ snitch him to police. TM was just waiting for him to hang up so he could attack without the police recording it.

D.) - GZ was not on NW duty so why lie.

E.) - GZ had no NW badge to prove he was NW so why would TM believe him.

Why do you dumbass Martin defenders think his repeated intimidation & violent beating of nigga snitches was not wrong or illegal?????????

Regardless of how many of TM's friends DD included warned him not to beat the bloody hell out of snitches, TM could not resist the urge. It is really telling as to how bad of a criminal thug TM was when even DD was warning him to run instead of attacking & beating the bloody hell out of GZ. DD is way smarter than TM ever was.

DD thought it was *"just another fight"* that she could not talk TM out of. Very telling indeed! The worst crime of all is TM's parents getting rich off of creating the criminal thug TM & unleashing him onto society to ruin lives of decent people.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Analysis | Prosecution Witnesses
> ...



i dont know if you visit Professor Jacobsons website legal insurrection  but it is a very informative 

he has another site college  insurrection which tracks college policies 

he has many qualified guest writers such as Andy  Branca who are experts in their fields 

well worth the time to check daily


----------



## Missourian (Jul 4, 2013)

Zona said:


> Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> 
> Why didnt Zimmerman identify himself when asked by Martin?
> 
> Even if Martin didnt speficially say...dear sir, may I have your moniker....why didnt Zimmerman identify himself?  It may have saved martins life.




Identify himself as what...George Zimmerman?

Concerned citizen?

He saw Martin on his was home from the grocery store...(which is why he was carrying his firearm)

...he wasn't on Neighborhood watch patrol.

So what difference would it have made?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> ...



He was on his way TO the store...not from it.  Plus, when GZ called 911 he identified himself as member of neighbor hood watch to them...so to 911 but not Trayvon.  According to that GZ saw himself as being on watch...which most do...they arent only concerned when they are "on patrol'...they always have their eyes open.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 4, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a question Zimmerman defenders...
> ...



Now now...no need to start calling names.  If you think about it, GZ kinda fell into the stereotype didnt he?...following black teen in the dark because he was suspicious but committed no crime.  Why didnt red flags start going off in GZs head at some point?  Like:  Hmm this kid seems to be getting irritated, maybe I should tell him who i am and the situation before things get out of hand?  Seems like common sense to me.  Situation escalates?  try to defuse the situation...dont keep doing what is escalating the situation...you still have observed no crime, dummie.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





*Plus, when GZ called 911 he identified himself as member of neighbor hood watch to them...so to 911 but not Trayvon.  *

i dont think that happened 

Zimmerman:Weve had some break-ins in my neighborhood and theres a real suspicious guy. Its Retreat View Circle. The best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle.

Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police


----------



## Zona (Jul 4, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Because they always get away.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Thanks Jon.

I didn't think he had mentioned neighborhood watch.

And he is on his way to the store,  not from...but still,  he has his firearm with him while he runs errands...he is not on patrol.

And he see this person who he thinks is acting suspiciously.

And as a concerned citizen...he calls it in.

[Supposition] He doesn't want to invoke the neighborhood watch,  because he has his firearm on him and he's not supposed to patrol while wearing his firearm.

When he meets the police,  he will make a declaration that he is armed...that's pretty standard,  to avoid any confusion.

And he doesn't want to set a bad example or create a situation with a police report that says "armed neighborhood watchman"...[/Supposition]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yes another one of the myths floating around about zimmerman 

i dont think he had time to talk things out with martin 

going back to deedee and the snitch thing 

that makes me think that martin was probably listening 

to zimmerman talking to the police


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...





That's an excellent question.  Lack of DNA on the gun apparently means little.

I still want to see a link showing that Zimmerman originally said that Martin touched the gun, if he really said it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Youre right...he didnt identify himself as one...but its pretty clear he was acting as one...which I dont have a problem with...its good for the neighborhood to report suspicious behavior...just not following in the dark armed....carrying as a means to defend yourself unprovoked is one thing...carrying and pursuing in the dark is another.

Its funny to me that Zimmerman was too scared to tell 911 where he lived because the suspect may be listening...at the same time he appears as the creep in the dark following someone to their home.

If he was listening to Zimmerman, then how was Martin able to be at his house at the same time?  As some in here say.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



lack of DNA does not mean anything it certainly does not mean something 

was not touched


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



deedee said he made it home (she knew this from voices in the background)

then she said he went back 

i think we are going to be hearing from deedee next week 

she is subject to recall


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



How is he there and listening to GZs phone call at the same time...doesnt make sense.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



what 

he went back 

he didnt stay there


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





I still want to see proof that Zimmerman ever said Martin touched the gun.  Zona said it's so and apparently has a link he could give.  So I want to see it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Serino said it was impossible given the timestamps of the two phone calls...its two and a half football fields round trip in the dark and rain while talking on the phone and according to you listening to another.

Do you believe this from rachel:  This makes no sense with him being home.


She testified that Martin described the man following him as "a creepy-ass cracker" and he thought he had evaded him. But she said a short time later Martin let out a profanity.

Martin said Zimmerman was behind him and she heard Martin ask: "What are you following me for?"

She then heard what sounded like Martin's phone earpiece drop into the grass and she heard him say, "Get off! Get off!" The phone then went dead, she said.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



i think this has been covered over and over 

240 yards is nothing to travel in 2 minutes on foot


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 5, 2013)

It seems like Martin supporters are just ignoring the law and talking about what Zimmerman could have done differently. 
Both of them made extremely stupid mistakes and they both could have avoided the situation but, based on the evidence, Martin is the only person who did anything illegal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Defer09 said:


> It seems like Martin supporters are just ignoring the law and talking about what Zimmerman could have done differently.
> Both of them made extremely stupid mistakes and they both could have avoided the situation but, based on the evidence, Martin is the only person who did anything illegal.



the state has not beyond  reasonable doubt 

proven that zimmerman broke any laws


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You deflected...but yeah its been covered over and over...

it has to match up with the timestamps...the investigator on the case (serino) said it was impossible given that.

And I do think its a long way giving the circumstances on that night.  I gave you Rachels testimony at what point was all of that going on?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



at any rate it does not matter 

it is apparent from the crime scene evidence that the encounter started 

where zimmerman said it did by the T 

if martin only ran so far as where the bush is and hid 

he could have easily overheard zimmerman talking to the cops


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




I did the math in another post,  for Zimmerman,  not Martin...but it worked out like this...

*Average walking speed is 3 mph.*


*I used this site to convert to feet per minute.*



http://www.conversion-website.com/sp...er_minute.html


*821 feet per minute.*
*
*
*Divide by 3 for 20 seconds walking time...274 feet.
*
*
*
*Divide by 4 for 15 seconds walking time...205 feet.


*​That's 274 yard in one minute walking 3 miles per hour.  

821 feet per minute at 3 mph, divided by 3 (three feet to a yard)  to convert to yards per minute.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



yes thanks

i thought average walking speed was 3-4 mph


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I agree...depending on where he was he could have heard zimmerman talking to someone for sure...if he could make out who and what is being discussed, i doubt it...he was still on the phone listening to and talking to rachel.

Its possible that Trayvon established based on the demeanor of GZ, that this strange man may be on the phone calling the police.  I dont think he necessarily heard it, but assumed it.  Its possible.  Some white dudes following me on the phone probably talking to the police.  I could see that.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



and remember zimmerman did say to dispatch that he didnt 

want to give out his address because he didnt know where they guy was 

and didnt want to chance him hearing it 

if you look at the crime scene photos taken that night 

by the T using the lights supplied from the cops 

it is hard to see but there is a bush off to the left 

when looking down the walk from T


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I just listened to her testimony about where Trayvon was.  She never says she knew for sure he was at home.  She said that she thought he was "by" his home and in her mind a "couple of houses" away.  This kind of goes to my theory that he was near but not there...and near is subjective...could have been near compared to the long walk he just had and hes a full building down, which is what I think.  

To me, this is important because the defense wants you to think that the dude went home thought about it and headed back therefore initiating the conflict...but if its not that way and he had just simply cut up the courtyard in between the building, then he is just looking back to see if hes still being followed and then out of frustration finally saying something...giving the appearance that the man continuing to follow is in fact initiating the response he finally got because he continued to give the appearance of pursuit or looking for him.

She said she figured that because he was staying with his father that if he was near that father could help.  

IMO, she is ad libbing here trying to defend why she didnt take the situation more serious...she is basically passing the buck saying she figured there would be others there that could help him.  So on one hand she is stating not completely home but a couple of houses down but then says she hears stuff in the background...I think she threw that in, because that would mean that the voices in the background were coming from somewhere else...only problem is that its raining and i doubt there was anyone standing around talking outside.

The testimony is here...its really hard to make anything out of what she is saying...you cant get anything exact out of her...lol.

About the 18:00 mark is where she states this:
Witness #8 ? Rachel Jeantel ? Scheme Participation, Dot Connection? | The Last Refuge


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



it will be interesting to hear testimony after the depo of crump

which i believe happened today 

or possibly after court on Wednesday


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Here's your problem, 25...you've got Trayvon telling Rachel that he's going to run from the man following him...she says she hears wind rushing by and then the phone cuts out.  When she calls back over a minute later...she says that Trayvon is "breathing hard" and "sounded tired".  So if Trayvon has been running for THAT amount of time...how is possible that he's NOT at the condo where he's staying?  He's a high school football player in great shape.  Are you maintaining that he somehow ran long enough to be breathing hard and sounding tired when Rachel called back a minute plus later...yet WASN'T right by the condo?  The only way that could happen is if Trayvon ran in circles for that amount of time.  Does that make sense to you?   It's clear that Rachel thinks he's right by the condo because she stated that she wasn't worried about the fight Trayvon was getting in because she thought his father would come help him because he was that close to the condo.  If Trayvon isn't right by the condo then she wouldn't have thought that...would she?

So if Martin "is" by the condo?  How does the fight start with Zimmerman WHO NEVER WENT ANYWHERE NEAR THAT CONDO?  I still haven't heard your explanation for how the two men come together unless Martin walks back to where the sidewalk T's.


----------



## Politico (Jul 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Remind us again of your clairvoyance, as I recall you had a whole story concocted about Zimmerman reaching for either his weapon or phone forcing Martin to attack him. No witness to the event, no evidence of the story you created from whole cloth, but you went on and on for pages reciting that story line.



As I have said repeatedly. Even if a witness did pop up It wouldn't make a bit of difference. Each side would just ignore it and continue on with their conjecture.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 5, 2013)

What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



What happened when O.J. was found not guilty?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



There will be some pissing and moaning about him being sent to prevent riots.  but aside from that, not much.


Do you have links to rednecks saying otherwise?  b/c we've got links to blacks saying they will murder whites, even though no white person had anything to do with this


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution sucks!

I doubt if he'll be found guilty.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Fair question and thank you for keeping it respectful...I can have a conversation with you

Simple answer to your question is that I believe Trayvon came back to see if he was still being followed...when he saw George again he asked the famous question, to which GZ responded with his famous answer.  These famous questions and answers being done as Trayvon is walking towards GZ...GZ then says that he went to grab his phone out of a right side pocket and when he did he was clocked.  

My guess is that Trayvon wasnt going to wait to see what the strange guy following him would pull out of his pocket...I mean why are you reaching for your pockets at that moment?  Turns out the phone that he says was trying to get wasnt there.  Later GZ describes the gun being exposed when they were on the ground in the struggle, so how do we know that it isnt going through Trays mind that his suspicion of GZ reaching for a weapon is now confirmed...so he continues beating him so that the gun isnt grabbed.  If you punch someone because he is reaching for what you think may be a weapon and then later in the struggle you observe that weapon in the general area that he was reaching...then what might you think.  You might think that your suspicion was right and that by punching him avoided that gun being pulled...you might think after actually seeing it during the struggle that he kept punching so that he couldnt reach or grab it again.

Many ask well whats with the reaching thing....youre making it up and making assumptions about something unrealistic.  No, Im not...If I were the prosecution I would exploit GZs own words and tale of events at the interrogation and reenactment.  He specifically describes frantically reaching for his pockets for a phone that wasnt there...in the process of doing that he was punched...I would take those words so literally to show that when the situation was escalated he went reaching.  i would further submit that he shouldnt have been anywhere near that T or walkway he should have been in his truck....if he would have been this woudnt be happening right now.  Its happening because when trayvon went back to see if he was being followed there GZ was now outside of his truck and appearing to follow on foot....so now theres a problem.

Did all of this happen just as i suspect?  Probably not in its entirety, but given that Trayvon isnt here we can take the events as GZ explains and try to conclude what an average person would be thinking in the dark and rain being followed.  From there, let the jury decide who did what and how much either party is responsible for the events that happened that night.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I like Sallow.  But the good ship "Common Sense" sailed without him.
> 
> Dumbass point in a truly stupid thread.
> 
> I laughed till my sides hurt.



Not really.

"Common Sense" tells me that a person does not have the right to shoot another person, especially if that person is unarmed and isn't breaking the law.

So when the shooter is the only one around to tell the story, one has to be very careful to make sure that story checks out.

And given the circumstances? It better be a good story.

This just wasn't.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



This question makes no sense.

Perhaps you should remove the snark.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


NO! Zimmerman's credibility is about as solid as yours and that is NIL! NADA! NONE!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 5, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



lol, calling people smarter than you a racist is about all you idiots have left these days.

The other half is referring to all Christians as though we were Westborow Baptists.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> one does not have to grab another ones head in order to bounce it off the ground.  take that from a veteran of many fight on Scollay Square in Boston Massatwoshits.



Yeah.. .another fairy tale custom made for ZimmerBOTS!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Most people do not understand DNA evidence at all. They think its like a fingerprint, and even fingerprints don't prove you DID NOT do something since you can always put on gloves or wipe them off.

To leave DNA evidence that a lab today can ID to someone its got to be about the size of a large grain of salt. It was raining the day of the Gz self defense, so a lot of DNA likely got washed off by Mother Nature.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Under what law are they separate incidents? And why does the state have to prove that Zimmerman never lost sight of Martin? He probably did..which is why he chased him into a dark courtyard and frantically looked for him with his flashlight. When he caught up with him, he initiated the encounter.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Cruel and tasteless joke! I doubt the prosecution would have overlooked such a blatant flaw. Its possible but I doubt it!... there has got to be more to this story than is presented here!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's pretty easy to figure out.

She dictated the statement to another person. Who wrote it down in cursive.

And these folks are questioning her "intellect". She's from Haiti and could well speak 2 or three languages.

Wonder how many folks on this board have that skill?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Zimmerman is a liar and a dishonest person as evidenced by the attempt to conceal the amount of money he had collected from donations. Just because he said his head was slammed to the ground  by Martin doesn't mean that is what happened. A witness says  GZ was struggling with Martin, who was on top of GZ, so we assume that he was knocked, pushed or fell to the ground and likely bumped his head when he fell. Now most of us would put our arms out to break the fall but GZ apparently did not. Was it because he was  trying to get his gun out when he was cold cocked? That chain of events seems more likely
than anything I have heard from GZ.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well, that is a deposition! She should not have to read a deposition in court. ANd on the question of equating cursive literacy with intelligence, the old timers had better test their own children... cursive writing is no longer taught in many parts of the country!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I just listened to her testimony about where Trayvon was.  She never says she knew for sure he was at home.  She said that she thought he was "by" his home and in her mind a "couple of houses" away.  This kind of goes to my theory that he was near but not there...and near is subjective...could have been near compared to the long walk he just had and hes a full building down, which is what I think.
> 
> To me, this is important because the defense wants you to think that the dude went home thought about it and headed back therefore initiating the conflict...but if its not that way and he had just simply cut up the courtyard in between the building, then he is just looking back to see if hes still being followed and then out of frustration finally saying something...giving the appearance that the man continuing to follow is in fact initiating the response he finally got because he continued to give the appearance of pursuit or looking for him.
> 
> ...



There was someone outside talking in the rain. It was GZ talking to police over the phone. TM was close enough to GZ for DD to hear him. A black man in a dark hoodie is hard to see in the dark.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?
> ...



You beat me to it.....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I just listened to her testimony about where Trayvon was.  She never says she knew for sure he was at home.  She said that she thought he was "by" his home and in her mind a "couple of houses" away.  This kind of goes to my theory that he was near but not there...and near is subjective...could have been near compared to the long walk he just had and hes a full building down, which is what I think.
> ...



exactly


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?
> ...



And, as another of Black_Label's threads fails spectacularly, we say Aloha.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't see why people care so much about this trial.  I'm confident in our court system that they will sort it out.  Guilty or not guilty it won't effect me.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 5, 2013)

in this case the term "redneck" would be a racial slur


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 5, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The prosecution sucks!
> 
> I doubt if he'll be found guilty.



We will let the judicial process continue, but the right wing machine has been treating Zimmerman like a god since day one.

If he was found guilty, it would be interesting to see if the ignorant right wingers would go on a violent rampage,...


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 5, 2013)

man, desperation by the troll


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I just listened to her testimony about where Trayvon was.  She never says she knew for sure he was at home.  She said that she thought he was "by" his home and in her mind a "couple of houses" away.  This kind of goes to my theory that he was near but not there...and near is subjective...could have been near compared to the long walk he just had and hes a full building down, which is what I think.
> ...



Okay well, dd gives that as the reasoning that she thinks Trayvon is near home...or at home as some say...because she can hear people in the background that could help him...so are you saying that GZ is close to trayvons house?

Or are you saying that they are listening to GZ 100 yards away?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



that is a big if at this point


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



as of 2010 trayvon really didnt have a home anymore so to speak 

rather bunched around from here to there


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?
> ...




Yep, and that's that.

The net result will be an even more emboldened PC Police, even wider divisons between black and not black, an even longer time frame before any racial boundaries are eliminated.  Just a little.

Exactly as some want.

.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

He has not been treated as a god....he's been treated as being innocent until found guilty.  

The black community (and others) have been treating him as though they know every detail about what happened and they KNOW he's guilty....when there hasn't been any proof yet that he wasn't protecting himself.  They won't even consider that maybe Martin DID backtrack and confront Zimmerman on his own.  It all has to be that the white guy (which isn't WHITE!) went out to murder a black kid!  If I was planning on murdering anyone, I wouldn't be calling the police to let them know where we were at and what was going on.....

And no....us "red neck" white people will not be rioting.  We'll just be shaking our heads if Zimmerman goes to prison because unless they come up with better evidence, the only reason he goes to prison is to keep the blacks from rioting.  They're already threatening this.  Have you heard of white's threatening to do this?  I haven't.....


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...


Yes he was in his car, after Trayon approached the car to "check him out" he bagan to run off in the opposite direction (complex entrance) that GZ  told the police to meet him so he did follow.   Then the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that ". He stopped.

Instead of going home Trayvon hid in a bush and confronted George.  Then attacked him.  If he doubled back or just hid and waited we don't know.  His friend testified she thought he went to his dads girlfriends house.  So all the blame GZ game falls flat due to the testimony. He was not shot in front of where he was staying.  No one at the end of the complex even heard any of the trouble.

You admit he was being beaten, but still somehow claim he should have just died?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



how old are you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



zimmerman is a democrat obama fan


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

bear513 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Sarcasm noted Jon...you said "exactly" to something that completely contradicted the point you were trying to make

You knew what I meant by "home".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



no not really 

if you look  back at my posts i say that martin could have been hiding in the bush by the T 

in fact if you look at the crime scene photos that night 

it is so dark that even with the cops lights a few feet away

it is hard to the the bush 

what sarcasm


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't think TM went home even though he had time to. DD says near his home, but she has no idea what that means. This is why courts don't allow hearsay testimony. The 7-11 photo shows TM's wet dark gray hoodie as black & blacker than he is. John Good could not see TM at first 15 feet away. GZ first saw TM coming at him 15 feet away. I believe TM was hiding or waiting very close to GZ. GZ may have heard him, but could not see him & that is why he became to afraid to give his info to dispatch.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Go back and look at the post you said "exactly" to...look at what he bolded above that...you saying exactly to that is basically putting GZ at trayvons house, right...go back and read and think about it.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



No, and you know it.

From what I can tell, it is not Zimmerman they support, it is the law they support. In this case the right to self-defense. I'm fairly well convinced that most folks don't give two shits about Zimmerman, except to the extent that his case can further their cause.


Now, what say you of the recently started and now shut down Facebook pages that called for riots and murder in Trayvon's name should Zimmerman be found not guilty?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The prosecution sucks!
> 
> I doubt if he'll be found guilty.



Actually, given what they have to work with?

They've been doing a decent job.

They should be objecting more..however.


----------



## editec (Jul 5, 2013)

Some of you folks crack me up.

NOW you're not only legal experts, you're forensic experts, too.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Gotcha...jon was putting tray at home based on Dee dee saying she heard stuff in the background, so I made the comment that according to her tape, she didnt put tray at the home and according to her words she thought tray was a couple of houses away...so my reply to jon was that those voices in the background she heard must have been people standing out in the rain....lol.

Jon said "exactly" to your post which according to his theory of the dee dee hearing things in the "background" would have now put GZ at trays house if he agreed with your post and her statements...lol.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



no that isnt what he said or the way it looks to me


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You get a math rep.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Again with the imagination.  You aren't Trayvon.  You didnt talk to him.  None of the witnesses reported what you said.  Yet you know what Trayvon was thinking.  Yeah, sure, everyone who is being followed runs away and then runs back to see if they are still being followed, right?  Especially if they are strong football players.  Still waiting for evidence that Zimmerman fumbled in his pockets.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



Exactly there isnt any evidence that proves GZ acted in anything but self-defense.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

They can't open the evidence locker.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I am too fat happy tan saltwatered and birthday partied to be posting. It's all downhill from here.
> ...



Sun sun sun sun rain sun rain rain

Ya know regular Florida summer


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Come on Sallow, are you really listening to this trial?  Or are you gleaning your "information" from biased web sites?



Yeah I have.

Rachel never stated that Martin reached his destination.

And nothing about any evidence now entered into the trial has suggested that.

Quite the contrary. The timeline doesn't support it and neither does the fact Martin still had what he purchased from the store still on his person.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Again with the imagination.  You aren't Trayvon.  You didnt talk to him.  None of the witnesses reported what you said.  Yet you know what Trayvon was thinking.  Yeah, sure, everyone who is being followed runs away and then runs back to see if they are still being followed, right?  Especially if they are strong football players.  Still waiting for evidence that Zimmerman fumbled in his pockets.



He's stated that himself.

He said he reached for his cell phone on his right side.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I believe this is highly possible and you and i arent far off at all as far as this goes.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Zimmerman is hard right winger. Why did he run straight to fox news after the shooting, and his interview with Hannity was submitted in court the other day?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > i think this has been covered over and over
> ...



The math shows there was plenty of time for TM to go home & back to the Tee. It proves beyond any reasonable doubt that TM was not retreating from GZ. John Good & GZ say GZ was moving backward in the fight, so GZ was retreating.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well if you cant figure that out ... then how...oh nevermind...

just kidding, bro....moving on.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Analysis | Prosecution Witnesses
> 
> I really suggest reading this for anyone remotely interested in this case. It is a blog post by the guy who literally wrote the book on self defense. His blog also has every piece of relative evidence. Appears to be a great lawyer and gives great analysis of each witness and day of court through an attorney's eyes.



Excellent blog.  If the prosecutors themselves do not go to jail for this it will be a miscarriage of justice.  The whole thing is a circus.  The case should never have been brought.  Reading the blog it is worse than I thought.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



good point


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

will Sybrina open the door


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Again with the imagination.  You aren't Trayvon.  You didnt talk to him.  None of the witnesses reported what you said.  Yet you know what Trayvon was thinking.  Yeah, sure, everyone who is being followed runs away and then runs back to see if they are still being followed, right?  Especially if they are strong football players.  Still waiting for evidence that Zimmerman fumbled in his pockets.
> ...



You've been asked to supply a link already and haven't. Why is it different this time?  Your credibility isn't any better than the prosecution witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I just caught up on the ex girlfriend.  

Tragic.   

I'm not so much on team mom anymore.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Prosecution calls their withness, then immediately asks for a sidebar???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



  I love how you set yourself up here.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



lots of tragic things led to Trayvons fateful encounter with zimmerman

the diversion program was another


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



After 25 years of working in psychiatry and seeing more than anyone's share of PPP (Piss Poor Parenting) I never was on that team.  Adolescents need their parents more than any other age.  But that seems to be the age that a lot of parents crap out on them.  I just got so tired of hearing the old refrain 'it's not fair that  so and so (the non custodial parent) can have a life and I can't.'  WTF?  They weren't complaining when the child was conceived!  Now, they need the parents, it's 'I want a life for myself!'

I've also seen a lot of really good and successful people overcome that type of thing in their lives.  They didn't go out and become street thugs then chuck it back on their deprived childhoods.  Those people are my heroes.  But a lot of people DO become street thugs.  And when they do the people they victimize who are tying to make something of their lives have the right and the duty to protect themselves from them.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *been indicted by a citizens grand jury *
> ...



I would not be surprised she will have a complaint filed.  She probably already has.  Anyone can file a complaint for anything they like.  However, I am willing to bet nothing will come of any of them.  This is just another tempest in a teapot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



 George Zimmerman is a registered democrat.
Why do you spew lies that are so easily debunked? It makes you look desperate. Or stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Bullshit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's in his statement.



> Zimmerman recalled how Martin turned around to confront him and said yo, you got a problem? *He said that he was reaching for his cell phone when Martin punched him in the face.*
> George Zimmerman Walks Police Through Shooting Of Trayvon Martin, Full Tape Played In Court | Mediaite



You can play the tape.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Fucking lame-ass Bernie objected to M O'M expressing sympathy. 


Hey Bernie...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



The right have never treated him like a God.
The right has respect for the what the police investigation had come to the conclusion from the start.
It's the left wingers who forced it to go to trial and made it into a political big deal.
The left wing made it into a white vs black stirring up and then later it was revealed that it is a minority on minority. 
You really need to stop reading or watching whatever it is that has you so ill informed.
The right are not the violent ones. The right would respect whichever way it comes out.
It's the left wingers who have always been violent and who destroy public and private property.

It will be the left that will go in a violent rampage if he is found not guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Hiro testimony " group listening bias"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fucking lame-ass Bernie objected to M O'M expressing sympathy.
> 
> 
> Hey Bernie...



thats the bernster for ya


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> bullshit.



huh?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit.
> ...



The mom is on the stand.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

If not TM screaming it was GZ...speculation??  Huh?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

O'Mara: If you had listened to the tape and not heard your sons voice screaming that would mean it would be zimmemrans voice correct


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

That wasnt her son screaming...nope...not a chance.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> O'Mara: If you had listened to the tape and not heard your sons voice screaming that would mean it would be zimmemrans voice correct



Eggshelly way to get to it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> If not TM screaming it was GZ...speculation??  Huh?



Yeah...really...it was either one or the other...if not your son...it was the other guy...or maybe it was just some neighbor running up the sidewalk...lol.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Then I must go upstairs, make my second cup of coffee, get a little breakfast, and watch the show.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

What a lying sack. Nobody told her about the tape in advance.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

held her for recall


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What a lying sack. Nobody told her about the tape in advance.



testimony says otherwise


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

did mother just  open the door 

O'Mara: You certainly hope that your son would not have done anything that would have lead to his own death correct?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

still cant get the evidence locker open


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Should I put up the video of what she originally said to reporters.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 5, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Why did Zimmerman go right over to fox news, then did an interview with hannity?

That's like saying you are straight, then running over to the urinal next to Larry Craig.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Should I put up the video of what she originally said to reporters.



omara will 

first he has to open as many doors as possible


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> still cant get the evidence locker open



More budget cuts.  They could only afford one set of keys and the guy that has them is home hung over


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Trayvon's brother is wearing a nice suit. I guess we know where some of the settlement money went.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Zimmerman is a registered Dem and he is Hispanic Black Label.
Voting Form Shows George Zimmerman Is A Registered Democrat, Confounding Message Pushed By Left


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Trayvon's brother is wearing a nice suit. I guess we know where some of the settlement money went.



Snappy tie for sure!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

TM's brother has a very deep voice. Much deeper than GZ's voice.

The defense should have asked mother & brother who raised TM, where did he lived & how much time she spent with him.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

editec said:


> Some of you folks crack me up.
> 
> NOW you're not only legal experts, you're forensic experts, too.



You find where I've claimed to be either, and I will mail you a cohiba.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caOPx-VRbFU]Redneck Rampage - Level 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

the more and more I  read this t5rhead the more and more I see the racism of the left and it is sick....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> did mother just  open the door
> 
> O'Mara: You certainly hope that your son would not have done anything that would have lead to his own death correct?



Walking the line.  Walking the dinky little line.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Again with the imagination.  You aren't Trayvon.  You didnt talk to him.  None of the witnesses reported what you said.  Yet you know what Trayvon was thinking.  Yeah, sure, everyone who is being followed runs away and then runs back to see if they are still being followed, right?  Especially if they are strong football players.  *Still waiting for evidence that Zimmerman fumbled in his pockets*.



LMAO...if you think im gonna go find something thats on 3 different tapes at your request you are delusional.  Go find it yourself...everyone has already seen it...you are behind...way behind.  Catch up and then come talk to the adults, k?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> TM's brother has a very deep voice. Much deeper than GZ's voice.
> 
> The defense should have asked mother & brother who raised TM, where did he lived & how much time she spent with him.



the brother is tripping up quit a bit 

jury out impeachment process


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



perhaps fox is where he thought he would be treated fairly?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Jahvaris seems to be having trouble with his story.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah, and watch how he describes it on video....hes reaching for his phone and then cant believe its not there...forgot where he put it...blah blah...supposedly gonna call 911 again.

But thats not evidence, bro...rabbi said so.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Trayvon's brother is wearing a nice suit. I guess we know where some of the settlement money went.



Wut?

I thought Snook said they used it on Z's wardrobe.

This thread is so confusing.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

[State]Don't play the tape!  It's damning to my case![/State]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"I really haven't heard them that good". Them. Plural.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...




It's called competition and Fox got to him first for his exclusive interview.
Fox did an exclusive interview with him not the other way around.
In other words Zimmerman did not go to Fox News. Fox News went to him, for his interview.
Fox beat the other News outlets for his interview.
This is why it was called *exclusive interview *last year.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > TM's brother has a very deep voice. Much deeper than GZ's voice.
> ...



Mark better have it tightly together because he's not going to be allowed any wiggle room.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



hummmm ! let's see how this works if i were to post something about GZ,

*We will let the judicial process continue, but the left wing machine has been treating Zimmerman like a goddamn evil hateful person since day one.

If he is found not guilty, it will be interesting to see if the stupid left wingers will go on a violent rampage,..*

very interesting how that works in a 180 degree turn around


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's brother is wearing a nice suit. I guess we know where some of the settlement money went.
> ...





> I thought Snook said they used it on Z's wardrobe.
> 
> This thread is so confusing



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Actually..he had some weird "friend" run to MSNBC.

His lawyers went there too..both of them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

I dont think it is...im not sure....it might be...oh it definitely is...lord!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



No... the opposition is there against the machine that tried to present Martin as some small innocent child and Zimmerman as some great white hunter that stalked him down and shot him in 'cold blood'

You idiot racist piece of troll shit


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

will the brother open the door


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



That's a racist question...but I'll play along.  Rednecks could care less if a Hispanic is convicted of killing a black...it's a twofer isn't it???


----------



## nodoginnafight (Jul 5, 2013)

The American Civil War is not going to be re-fought nor will the priciples promoted by the victors of this war be re-written because of the outcome of this trial.

This is NOT Black v Hispanic, or Black v White, or state v federal, etc 

This is one jury trying to sort out the events of one night when there is very little that is known for certain. This is not a political trial - it is a very specific and very personal trial. Trying to color everything you see with your political paint brush is asinine.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Maybe, just maybe, they were ones who would interview without a prejudgement of guilt


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> will the brother open the door



No way, the family has been coached & rehearsed to well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

Locksmith made it there.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Recess?? wth??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

She just said so we can get that door open.

Lol yep. Thats what we're waiting for.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

*locksmith is there court in recess--LOL*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Brief recess. Da locksmiff be's here to ficks da do'


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

During the OJ trial, there really was a feeling among black people, at least in Los Angeles that white people would riot and burn down black neighborhoods.   My secretary at the time was black and it was a real fear for her and her whole family.

White people are not as invested in race as black people.   An attack on a white person is not an attack on all white people the way it is among black people.   There are no race based spokesmen and race hustlers like black people have in Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.  

Zimmerman had already seen how liberal news sources had lied, had edited his statements, had edited the 911 call.   He was left with literally no place to go but Fox news, the media machine was going full speed to make adjustments to portray him as guilty.    Zimmerman is just another liberal himself that got bitch slapped by the very people he supported.    That seems to be happening a lot lately.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

She just said so we can get that door open.

Lol yep. Thats what we're waiting for.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> will the brother open the door



Will the locksmiff open da do'?


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 5, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



What would you do DicksuckingDave if Zimmerman is found guilty?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



  Well when you consider the big three were hanging him out to dry,what choice did he have?
  Do you even think before you type this crap?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

they did do a fine job of getting the state seal on straight


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> During the OJ trial, there really was a feeling among black people, at least in Los Angeles that white people would riot and burn down black neighborhoods.   My secretary at the time was black and it was a real fear for her and her whole family.
> 
> White people are not as invested in race as black people.   An attack on a white person is not an attack on all white people the way it is among black people.   There are no race based spokesmen and race hustlers like black people have in Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.
> 
> Zimmerman had already seen how liberal news sources had lied, had edited his statements, had edited the 911 call.   He was left with literally no place to go but Fox news, the media machine was going full speed to make adjustments to portray him as guilty.    Zimmerman is just another liberal himself that got bitch slapped by the very people he supported.    That seems to be happening a lot lately.



Excellent post!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

I bet O'Mara wishes he had that line of questioning back again.  It's hard to show empathy and get the answer that you want at the same time.  He usually does a wonderful job at it, but he handled Trayvon's brother too softly in this examination.


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution sucks!
> ...



geez... dumb-assed posts like this make me embarrassed to be a member of the human race...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



If the case don't fit, you must acquit

The Defense should ask the judge to direct a not guilty verdict, they don't even need to bother to present a defense


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > will the brother open the door
> ...



maybe the brother isnt so sure in his voice


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> What would happen if Zimmerman is found guilty? Will the right wingers go on a violent rampage? Start shooting up african-american neighborhoods? Will fox go ballistic crying conspiracy as usual?



Try to understand this.... Most people dont riot  that is a progressive trait. If you want proof look at what happened after Rodney king or hell let go more recent to the occupy rapists you idolize.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Oh yes, I'm sure he is a gun toting, wannabe cop, Democrat.  He may have been at one time but please try and sell this bullshit to someone on the Republican side.  They are much more receptive to bullshit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Correction, the prosecution is still presenting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Court is now in a short recess.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> The American Civil War is not going to be re-fought nor will the priciples promoted by the victors of this war be re-written because of the outcome of this trial.
> 
> This is NOT Black v Hispanic, or Black v White, or state v federal, etc
> 
> This is one jury trying to sort out the events of one night when there is very little that is known for certain. This is not a political trial - it is a very specific and very personal trial. Trying to color everything you see with your political paint brush is asinine.



Notice that hispanics don't have anything to say.   They are not supporting Zimmerman because he' hispanic.  However, if black people want to make this a black v. hispanic thing, there is going to be some explosive consequences because hispanics aren't going to sit around and wring hands saying "Why don't they understand us?  Where did we go wrong?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Since we're talking about doors...


Q: What has 2 legs and yells "ho de do, ho de do"?




A: DeeDee trying to catch an elevator.


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



wow... you really are a piece of work, BL...

did you get dropped on your head as a child...?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Again you show your low intelligence.
"reaching for your cell phone" is not the same as "fumbling in his pockets"  Where was the phone?  Shirt pocket?  Jacket pocket?  Back pocket.  The gun was inside the waist band.  People generally dont keep guns in their shirt pocket.
The fact that you cannot distinguish these things marks you as having low intelligence.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



your an idiot. Many of you progressive droolers appear on Fox are they all now right wingers?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 5, 2013)

What a nice family.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I bet O'Mara wishes he had that line of questioning back again.  It's hard to show empathy and get the answer that you want at the same time.  He usually does a wonderful job at it, but he handled Trayvon's brother too softly in this examination.



Yeah, not easy for him...especially when bernie objects to your condolences to the mom.  I wonder how the jury took that...wouldnt that make bernie look kind of slimey?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Jon can defense call the ex and "current" girlfriends.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Since we're talking about doors...
> 
> 
> Q: What has 2 legs and yells "ho de do, ho de do"?
> ...



I was thinking DD was talking about the refrigerator door!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > I bet O'Mara wishes he had that line of questioning back again.  It's hard to show empathy and get the answer that you want at the same time.  He usually does a wonderful job at it, but he handled Trayvon's brother too softly in this examination.
> ...



Well, didn't it to you?  I think the jury could also.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll post this link to an excellent blog on the trial.  If the prosecution doesnt go to jail themselves it will be unjust.
Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Analysis | Prosecution Witnesses


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



It did to me.  However, I understand why he did it.  Im sure the last thing the mother wants to hear is M O'Ms condolences for the son lost to his client.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon can defense call the ex and "current" girlfriends.



not sure 

i will check into it 

i know they had some pre trial witness calling rules


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

The Judge didn't dismiss charges? Has the judge been watching the same trial I have?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> First witness for the Defense has been called.


Appears to be morphing into a hostile witness.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Again you show your low intelligence.
> "reaching for your cell phone" is not the same as "fumbling in his pockets"  Where was the phone?  Shirt pocket?  Jacket pocket?  Back pocket.  The gun was inside the waist band.  People generally dont keep guns in their shirt pocket.
> The fact that you cannot distinguish these things marks you as having low intelligence.



I told you... go catch up and then come back and talk to the adults.  Shirt pocket?  Back Pocket?  What the hell are your talking about?

Heres a hint...watch the video. And not just one...theres at least 3 different ones.   Not that you will watch them objectively from the other sides perspective...you have shown you are uncapable of that...you will watch it with a bias to the extreme and then make excuses...consider yourself predictable.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Again you show your low intelligence.
> "reaching for your cell phone" is not the same as "fumbling in his pockets"  Where was the phone?  Shirt pocket?  Jacket pocket?  Back pocket.  The gun was inside the waist band.  People generally dont keep guns in their shirt pocket.
> The fact that you cannot distinguish these things marks you as having low intelligence.



Now you are moving goalposts.

There's no satisfying your request.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



  OK....Just remember he was a lib when he shot poor TM.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabrina Fulton was coached. She knew that wasn't her son screaming on the tape.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sabrina Fulton was coached. She knew that wasn't her son screaming on the tape.



she was held subject to recall btw


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > First witness for the Defense has been called.
> ...



My apologies, I just now woke up. The prosecution is still calling witnesses.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

It sure is taking a long time to open that door.


Doesn't any cop in the building know how to use a slim jim?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sabrina Fulton was coached. She knew that wasn't her son screaming on the tape.
> ...



She might be, but the prosecution intends to rest today by all accounts.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

I might also posit that Tracy Martin was asked if that was his son on the tape, he told (I think it was Crump) "No, that's not my son."


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jon can defense call the ex and "current" girlfriends.
> ...



they can

the defense can not mention that the state did not call certain state witnesses

like martins dad for example


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > .....<snip>....
> ...



The defense will also remind them that it was raining and any DNA would have been removed in the rain.

DNA is not as important in this case as it would be if the identify of the shooter was in doubt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Brandy needs to come out from hiding.  She's got some splainin to do about the porch.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Just negged by ernie with another curse filled rant...wow.  I guess he has trouble moving on...so beware...here it comes.  I will defend myself on this board...enjoy.  He initiated it...didnt say a word to him.  Stay tuned.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...




Continue to call out your racism and trollish behavior


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Just negged by ernie with another curse filled rant...wow.  I guess he has trouble moving on...so beware...here it comes.  I will defend myself on this board...enjoy.  He initiated it...didnt say a word to him.  Stay tuned.



No one cares


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Reported again.
> ...



You think first advocating for Zimmerman and then switching side makes you look impartial or intellectual? Hell no. It make you look like an asshole.

Well, that and the fact that you're an asshole.


OK, folks. My internet has been down for 2 days. What did I miss? Has Bernie drank a cup of hemlock yet?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Trying to shut the boards down again?...and pay your bill next time.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

This witness is conflicted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

It looks like Jahvarus wasn't sure until he was (convinced)


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> man, desperation by the troll




The quality of our troll population has suffered serious declines.

This is one of the worst troll thread premises I've seen in some time.

We need some trolls who take pride in their craft.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> in this case the term "redneck" would be a racial slur



Thanks for confirming that only white people are rednecks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

It strikes me odd that the witness was unsure that the scream was Trayvon's voice at the Mayors office, but then testifies here in court that IT WAS his voice on the tape. 

Interesting. 

Witness has been excused. Sabrina Fulton has been recalled to the stand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

O'Mara is going down a slippery slope.  I can't believe he is trying to get the emotion out of the case.  Treyvon's family has the jury sympathy, guaranteed.

Sebrina again.  Wonder what they forgot.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ravi said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > in this case the term "redneck" would be a racial slur
> ...



So you admit that ******* can be white people as well right?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> O'Mara is going down a slippery slope.  I can't believe he is trying to get the emotion out of the case.  Treyvon's family has the jury sympathy, guaranteed.
> 
> Sebrina again.  Wonder what they forgot.



To tell her to act sad


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> It strikes me odd that the witness was unsure that the scream was Trayvon's voice at the Mayors office, but then testifies here in court that IT WAS his voice on the tape.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Witness has been excused. Sabrina Fulton has been recalled to the stand.



whats interesting about a lie?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Brandy needs to come out from hiding.  She's got some splainin to do about the porch.



She should also be asked about her sister who lived in her home where TM was staying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

What the hell??? Why doesn't the state ask for a sidebar before they call Mom to the stand?


Are they just stalling so she gets a lot of face time on the pool feed???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Brandy needs to come out from hiding.  She's got some splainin to do about the porch.
> ...



Is that the one that was in illegal drugs?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Just negged by ernie with another curse filled rant...wow.  I guess he has trouble moving on...so beware...here it comes.  I will defend myself on this board...enjoy.  He initiated it...didnt say a word to him.  Stay tuned.
> ...



Wouldnt expect you to...you have the balls of the little chick in your avie


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > O'Mara is going down a slippery slope.  I can't believe he is trying to get the emotion out of the case.  Treyvon's family has the jury sympathy, guaranteed.
> ...



Noo, she already is.  Poor gal.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Just negged by ernie with another curse filled rant...wow.  I guess he has trouble moving on...so beware...here it comes.  I will defend myself on this board...enjoy.  He initiated it...didnt say a word to him.  Stay tuned.



Curse filled rant? You whiny little bitch! You ain't seen nothing, then you lack the intellectual capacity to really piss me off.

PM a couple other assholes and ask them if this is one of my even mediocre rants, OK.



> Fuck off you arrogant bitch!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It strikes me odd that the witness was unsure that the scream was Trayvon's voice at the Mayors office, but then testifies here in court that IT WAS his voice on the tape.
> ...



Its interesting how the State could have the balls to try to convict a man on trumped up charges and conflicting witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



2 convictions cant remember the first.  The second was possession 25 pounds or over.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabrina Fulton tweeted about her son Trayvon "He may not be perfect, but he is mine."


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Again you show your low intelligence.
> ...



No surprise you dont understand a simple post.  It's part of that low intelligence thing you've got going.
I am sure you can post a link proving what you're saying.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Court is in recess for 5 minutes.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Again you show your low intelligence.
> ...



What goalpost am I moving?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


They dont have balls.  They knuckled under to the race pimps.  I dont doubt the prosecutors are sitting in their offices and thinking "our careers are screwed."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

We interrupt this sidebar to kick the jury out.

We now return to our sidebar already in progress.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Really? How many progressive killers have Fox News paid to interview?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Check this out too:

Chad Green?s Dad Talks ? Then Chad and Brandy Green Talk ? AND U-Tube Scrubs video where Tracy Martin says the voice on the 911 call was not his son | The Last Refuge


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



They must have balls, even bringing the man up on fake charges. I mean really, who does that? Who has the balls to perpetrate a lie like they have done?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I dont think it was the race pimps.... i think it was the White house that pressured them... We will just never see proof cause we have a media we cant trust.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Sabrina Fulton has been excused.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

They brought her back to show her a button???


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Next witness. Doctor Shiping Bao, received medical degree in China.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Autopsy report.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Many puzzle pieces missing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey testy, I hope you're still current on understanding oriental.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> have you forgotten Zimmerman's bond was revoked, for lying to the court ?


The killer, George Zimmerman, has been proven to be a pathological liar time and time again. He's lied so many times about the so many things it's hard to keep them all straight.

Yet the Zimmerman supporters are taking his word as gospel truth.

Interesting...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They do it all the time.  Look at Mike Nifong.  At least he went to jail over it.  Saying they have balls implies they have a conscience they are fighting against. They dont. They are answerable to political superiors and public opinion and follow them.  If they can enhance their careers in doing so that's also good.  The basic justice of it has no bearing.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > have you forgotten Zimmerman's bond was revoked, for lying to the court ?
> ...



He hasn't lied.  And he hasn't lied nearly as often as the prosecutors in this case.  Who lied under oath to obtain the indictment in the first place.

Or is this just another example of "black truth vs white truth"?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> After 25 years of working in psychiatry and seeing more than anyone's share of PPP (Piss Poor Parenting) I never was on that team.  Adolescents need their parents more than any other age.  But that seems to be the age that a lot of parents crap out on them.  I just got so tired of hearing the old refrain 'it's not fair that  so and so (the non custodial parent) can have a life and I can't.'  WTF?  They weren't complaining when the child was conceived!  Now, they need the parents, it's 'I want a life for myself!'
> 
> I've also seen a lot of really good and successful people overcome that type of thing in their lives.  They didn't go out and become street thugs then chuck it back on their deprived childhoods.  Those people are my heroes.  But a lot of people DO become street thugs.  And when they do the people they victimize who are tying to make something of their lives have the right and the duty to protect themselves from them.



Good point.  I agree, ticks me off when parents abandon their kids for convenience.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Just negged by ernie with another curse filled rant...wow.  I guess he has trouble moving on...so beware...here it comes.  I will defend myself on this board...enjoy.  He initiated it...didnt say a word to him.  Stay tuned.
> ...



yeah, youre showing youre a real tuff character.  It cooled off and your back to stir it up again...must have touched a nerve.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You are correct that they did succumb to pressure. But the fact they keep going and going and going, even despite the evidence mounting against them...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

I am


Being lulled


to sleep


by this 


witness that


is currently



on the



stand


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Look it up. I dont do others bitch work.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Once they're committed, they're committed to it.  If they pulled back and said "the evidence doesnt support our case" you'd have Al Fucking Sharpton and his inner city Negroes rioting and threatening to kill them.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Shit, he talks so slow and then we will have West doing the cross..  Yawnnn.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hey testy, I hope you're still current on understanding oriental.



You want hot towah?

Fi dolla mo.

Fi dolla.  You pay fi dolla mo oh no hot towah for you!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hey testy, I hope you're still current on understanding oriental.
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Just learned of this kangaroo court "trial"...
> 
> From the facts of the "trial":
> TM = Travon Martin
> ...


You've just learned about this and those are the "facts" you've gathered just far? They're all WRONG! Where are you getting your information from? You know what...never mind, I think I have an idea where.



jon_berzerk said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin was not trespassing on private property as he was an invitee by his father.
> ...


No he wasn't. This has never been said, alleged nor asserted by anyone in the media nor in the court.

Where did you get that information from? Post links.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

He spelled soot for us s o o t

Thoughtful.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> They brought her back to show her a button???



I can only guess they wanted her on the stand one last time to keep her on the juries mind.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

The Many Manipulations, Myths and Lies of the Zimmerman/Martin Case | DiwataMan

That'll give some of ya'll falling asleep something to read.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

There are 


3 lobes 


on right


and 2


lobes on


right.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 5, 2013)

Ravi said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > in this case the term "redneck" would be a racial slur
> ...



Not true, just ask Karl Malone...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Many Manipulations, Myths and Lies of the Zimmerman/Martin Case | DiwataMan
> 
> That'll give some of ya'll falling asleep something to read.



What's it about, I'll let you know if I'm interested.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow... 

"Patient was still alive, in pain, and in suffering." That means that Martin was not shot dead, he died later.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Wrong!

You DO NOT have the right to shoot someone who hit you.

That's is some made up BS from the recesses of your brains.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> It strikes me odd that the witness was unsure that the scream was Trayvon's voice at the Mayors office, but then testifies here in court that IT WAS his voice on the tape.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Witness has been excused. Sabrina Fulton has been recalled to the stand.



The more time that passes, the more convinced they become.  Especially when the stakes are so high.   It wasn't my son, becomes it could have been my son.  That becomes, now that I think of it it sure might have been my son.  That becomes, now that I think about it, it was my son.  That becomes, it was my son I'm sure of it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > have you forgotten Zimmerman's bond was revoked, for lying to the court ?
> ...



I do not support George Zimmerman other than his right to a fair trial, the presumption of his innocence under the law and the implementation and following of the law requiring the prosecution to prove every element of their case.
You do not support any of that. You are the one that supports the conviction of George Zimmerman because YOU believe he is guilty of something.
You could care less if he gets a fair trial jury, you never presumed himinnocent which is what the law requires and you do not give any credibility to live witnesses that testify to facts of what THEY SAW in the case because they do not go along with any of your preconceived biases and prejudices against Zimmerman influenced by the 6th grade of photo, the doctored 911 call and the fraudulent claims that you believed that told you Zimmerman was instructed to stand down by police. 
YOU took the media word as gospel and have picked sides.
I go SOLEY by the evidence at trial.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Objection - Relevance

Objection - Narrative

Objection - Speculative


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Judge calls sidebar to remind council that she wants prosecution to rest case this year.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Many Manipulations, Myths and Lies of the Zimmerman/Martin Case | DiwataMan
> 
> That'll give some of ya'll falling asleep something to read.



Can you have your beagle sing us a song and do a little jig?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> He spelled soot for us s o o t
> 
> Thoughtful.


I wish he spelled postawaul pewecardiaw sac


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

We measah the body with a lance because dead man cannot stand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Besides we have to hear about all of these cuts, wounds, etc. that Treyvon got by supposedly hitting Zimmerman 50 times.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

This witness is named "Shipping"

I wonder if his brother's names are "Aviation" and "Railroads"??


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

Anderson Cooper show on CNN last night every one of the legal experts including two African Americans concluded that the DNA evidence was a wash and to date there is no evidence whatsoever to support a murder charge in this case and it appears there will be none offered by the prosecution.

The big media question should be to the African American community by media should be: "Why is this a game to you of supporters and non supporters. Why do you folks pick sides from the sidelines?"

This also happened in the OJ case. OJ was black and the victim white so all blacks must "SUPPORT" OJ.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Hey a-hole, the town of Sanford FL is notorious for it's racist history. Have you factored that in?




Sarah G said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Good one! 



Sarah G said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


These RW Zimmerman supporting bastards are conducting flips and somersaults to defy reality.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Martin was 5' 11" 158 lbs according to Bao

My research shows that Zimmerman was 5' 7" 185 lbs

Zimmerman had the weight advantage, Martin had the height advantage.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I like Sallow.  But the good ship "Common Sense" sailed without him.
> ...



You DO have the right to shoot another person when that other person is beating you and pounding your head into the pavement if, under those circumstances, you reasonably feel that your life is in peril or your are facing the risk of serious physical injury because of the beat down.

It doesn't matter if the other guy is armed or not.  Oh, and that kind of a beat down IS breaking the law.

Quite often, the one who resorts to self defense IS the only surviving witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"Patient was stirr arive, in pain, and in suffeling."

So that's how his arms ended up underneath him after George got off his back.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You?  You're incapable of pissing me off. One has to stand for something. You're not a challenge.

Side note: I notice you're afraid of apostrophes just like Xxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This witness is named "Shipping"
> 
> I wonder if his brother's names are "Aviation" and "Railroads"??




Peter Bilt and Ken Worth.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Zakiya Laurent (Richardson) was staying at the same house as Trayvon. She was caught with 700-lbs of weed. Zakiya's Seminole County, Florida mugshot & criminal record. Zakiya Richardson is Brandy Green's drug dealing sister who lived with with her. Trayvon was staying at Brandy Green's house when he was shot. Brandy Green is Trayvon's fathers girlfriend. Trayvon was suspended from school at the time for fighting & possession of Marijuana. Trayvon went to the 7-11 to get a lighter that was found on his body. Marijuana was found in his blood during the autopsy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

The xray was taken before being removed from the bag?


No, we take xray before remove body from bag.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



They have been posted...Im not going to make it easy for a mean, rude, bitter and insulting poster.  You get no favors...go find it yourself.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Respectfully Marc, you do have that right and your refusal to learn that is the law is another example of your stubborn inability to educate yourself as to Florida law.
Same here in Georgia.
Someone attacks you with their fists you have every right UNDER THE LAW to shoot them in self defense.
FACT. 
That is what THE JUDGE will charge the jury in jury charges before deliberations.
Again, respectfully, if you do not know that then you are serious denial.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

That was pretty shocking to learn that TM was shot in the lower lobe of one lung.  Not the heart. Not a quick death. Bled to death, lung filling with blood, suffering... sad


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > The Many Manipulations, Myths and Lies of the Zimmerman/Martin Case | DiwataMan
> ...



It pits rumors against facts in this case. Some links and videos are posted there as well. It isn't taking sides with one or the other. It's also calling out the media for getting info wrong.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> That was pretty shocking to learn that TM was shot in the lower lobe of one lung.  Not the heart. Not a quick death. Bled to death, lung filling with blood, suffering... sad



Trayvon was 17 and was shot to death.

The whole case has always been sad and tragic.  In it's best possible light, it has always been tragic.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



That was it. The first conviction was minor and I think maybe under the other last name she uses.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > The Many Manipulations, Myths and Lies of the Zimmerman/Martin Case | DiwataMan
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

He keeps spelling s-o-o-t, why doesn't he spell "hoady" for us.


Defect in grey hoady.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Is that what Trayvon picked up off the ground at the 7-11 a lighter?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Martin was 5' 11" 158 lbs according to Bao
> 
> My research shows that Zimmerman was 5' 7" 185 lbs
> 
> Zimmerman had the weight advantage, Martin had the height advantage.



Does not matter. If the prosecution is going on "He is bigger than the other guy" theory how well do you think that works with direct eye witness testimony evidence that Martin was on top of Zimmerman?

The photos are what is always held out until the end of the prosecution's case for the shock value. I have no problem with that as that is standard procedure for a prosecution. This is probably the last witness for them. 
But we already know Zimmerman killed Martin so what value is all of this anyway? 
All of this is already known by the defense. 
All of this is a wash also.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Hey a-hole, the town of Sanford FL is notorious for it's racist history. Have you factored that in?



I happen to live in Sanford, FL. Care to explain to me this racist history?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



LOL...you seem pretty pissed.  Gather yourself, ernie.  Its just a message board...if you cant hack it maybe you should find another place to entertain yourself.  

Im just a newbie and have you totally flustered and i have a hunch it has more to do than with my omission of apostrophes.  You are having a panic attack.

Try to play by the forum rules and stay on subject.  Its not fair to the rest of the posters.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

No one in this thread better ever misspell soot again.

S.o.o.t.

Got it?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> The Judge didn't dismiss charges? Has the judge been watching the same trial I have?


Dismissal would likely causing more rioting than will a not guilty verdict from the jury.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Martin was 5' 11" 158 lbs according to Bao
> ...



I know. I'm just pointing out that such a position is flawed. I weigh 260 lbs, I have a step brother whom weighs 100 pounds less than I do and is taller than me, he can overpower me just as easily as Martin presumably did to Zimmerman. I probably  am being over analytical, but it helps to debunk certain points made by other people on this thread.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> No one in this thread better ever misspell soot again.
> 
> S.o.o.t.
> 
> Got it?



He just said soot again, but didn't spell it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Is there any audio of Martin's voice?

Was it deep?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

But it also sounds like

s.u.i.t.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> But it also sounds like
> 
> s.u.i.t.



LOL

I caught that, then the Bernster goes and calls it suit.

Get your story straight with your witness!  Is it suit or s.o.o.t??


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Martin was 5' 11" 158 lbs according to Bao
> ...



I believe the Defense will try to call for dismissal and a directed verdict, I don't think the judge will grant it. Would you agree with this presumption?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > No one in this thread better ever misspell soot again.
> ...



Shoot


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Well you got one thing right.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Martin was 5' 11" 158 lbs according to Bao
> 
> My research shows that Zimmerman was 5' 7" 185 lbs
> 
> Zimmerman had the weight advantage, Martin had the height advantage.


..and as many small boxers have shown, the heavier man does not always win.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

He found 1 apperasion on one fingah and 2 small apperasion on pinkie fingah.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Is there any audio of Martin's voice?
> 
> Was it deep?



Yeah cell phone video and one other.

I can't remember details anymore lol

So I'm just confirming and denying at this point.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Can't handle the pressure huh Marc so you have to stoop to calling me an "a-hole"?
No facts whatsoever to show that Chief Lee was or is a racist so you have to go with the name calling.
You put yourself in this as if it was a "game" with your "Zimmerman supporters" and "Trayvon Martin" supporters amateur hour sport sold to you by the 6th grade photo, the doctored 911 calls and the "Zimmerman was told to stand down" lie and when shown facts instead of rank hearsay you still go with your game face.
This is not a game and I support the LAW and the credibility of the witnesses.
Serious debate is what goes here and it was yourself that backed yourself into the "us versus them" mentality.
You have no one other than yourself to blame for your stubborn refusal to objectively get past your bias and prejudices in this matter.
You have been reduced to childish name calling.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I would encourage you not to waste your time with him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> He found 1 apperasion on one fingah and 2 small apperasion on pinkie fingah.



I thought there was one apperasion?

Autopsy report says 1 appersasion.


Edited for "one" because this trial has screwed up my speech and typing.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...







> George Zimmerman's friend: Trayvon Martin grabbed gun | Crime | Bradenton Herald
> 
> 
> &#8220;For a brief moment I had control of the wrist, but I knew when he felt the sidearm at my waist with his leg. He took his hand that was covering my nose and went for the gun, saying, &#8220;You&#8217;re gonna die now, motherf-----.&#8217; *Somehow, I broke his grip on the gun where the guy grabbed it between the rear sight and the hammer.* I got the gun in my hand, raised it toward the guy&#8217;s chest and pulled the trigger.&#8221;




*- Somehow, I broke his grip on the gun where the guy grabbed it between the rear sight and the hammer.*


whether Z fabricated this portrait or not - it proves Zimmerman's intention to embellish events to suit his use of a firearm to kill a stranger completely unknown to him.

with prints of TM on the gun the evidence would clearly show a need to have used the same force in response, used by Zimmerman and otherwise shows only a rash decision brought on by by Zimmerman by TM defending himself from an assailant.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"Alive for 1 to 10 minute after shot."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Martin was alive for 1 to 10 minutes after being shot, according to Dr. Bao.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

M.E. said TM was alive for up to 10 minutes after shot. Plenty of time to move around & pull his hands back to his chest.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > He found 1 apperasion on one fingah and 2 small apperasion on pinkie fingah.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Alive for 1 to 10 minute after shot."



That splains some things.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They always do and it will not be dismissed.
Especially if Zimmerman testifies as he has some inconsistencies in his different versions.
And that is a jury question of fact so it has to go to the jury.
But I wonder how high the bounty would be from the New Black Panthers on the head of the Judge if she did dismiss it? 
Let the jury decide is what I believe should and needs to happen. They are the true determiners of fact and I stand by their decision.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "Alive for 1 to 10 minute after shot."
> ...



"You shot me."


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> M.E. said TM was alive for up to 10 minutes after shot. Plenty of time to move around & pull his hands back to his chest.



And to say "you got me"


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Alive for 1 to 10 minute after shot."




Well,  there goes Snookie's "couldn't talk" theory.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



"help me restrain him"

"pulled his arms out"

hands under body on wound.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I fully agree because that is part of defense procedure.  That's what happens anyway.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Intermediary. I-n-t-e-r-m-e-d-i-a-r-y.


Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..

Wonder how he hit Zimmerman so many times and came out without any injury to his hands, arms, no defensive injuries.  Was that wimp wannabe cop Zimmerman just laying there taking such a thumpin?  Like 50 slams to the head and shoulders?

No Zimmerman blood on Trayvon, no injuries..  Amazing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"How I did my autopsy" by Shipping Bao.


Coming soon to a kindle near you.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

The jury is listening.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Loose contact

l o o s e contact

Annnnnnnd  the witness begins to testify for the defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gun made "loose contact" with the clothing. That proves the gun was not "pressed" against Martin's chest. In my mind, that disproves malice and spite.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You're right.  You have the right to shoot someone who is doing something that would put fear of death in a reasonable person.  Zimmerman had every right to shoot Martin.  Hell, he had an obligation to.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The jury is listening.



Actually, with this dragged out monotone, the jury is probably sleeping.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..
> 
> Wonder how he hit Zimmerman so many times and came out without any injury to his hands, arms, no defensive injuries.  Was that wimp wannabe cop Zimmerman just laying there taking such a thumpin?  Like 50 slams to the head and shoulders?
> 
> No Zimmerman blood on Trayvon, no injuries..  Amazing.



You seemed to have missed his testimony that there were apperasions on two of his fingers.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

The abraision so small on Trayvon's finger, it couldn't be measured.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I'd hate to be on that Jury....if they don't convict Zimmerman of something, they'll have to be in hiding for a long time!  They'll need guards to protect them


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Zimmerman looks like he going to be sick..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The abraision so small on Trayvon's finger, it couldn't be measured.



Matches the punctate wounds on George's head that were too small to measure.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..
> ...



As well as Zimmerman's blood being found, among other places, on Mr. Martin's undershirt.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


We've already established that Zimmerman's friend wrote this 4 months after hearing it and never recorded it or took notes.  So he is relying on memory, which is very unreliable.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

A little info the judge doesn't want the jury to hear.....

Police buried Trayvon?s criminal history


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

There are no winners and losers in this. This is a massive tragedy every way you look at it. 
Especially to the Martin family as they lost a son and did nothing wrong.
I am glad they got every penny they have in the civil suits and it appears they will be very smart in how they use that money but that is their business and not mine.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Dunno what that was about.  Weird.

Maybe.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..
> 
> Wonder how he hit Zimmerman so many times and came out without any injury to his hands, arms, no defensive injuries.  Was that wimp wannabe cop Zimmerman just laying there taking such a thumpin?  Like 50 slams to the head and shoulders?
> 
> No Zimmerman blood on Trayvon, no injuries..  Amazing.



You missed a portion of the evidence.

Autopsy shows Trayvon Martin had injuries to his knuckles: report - NY Daily News

Autopsy results confirm that Trayvon Martin sustained injuries to his knuckles before he was gunned down in a Florida gated community.
The medical examiner found two injuries on Martins body: the fatal gunshot wound on his chest and broken skin on his knuckles, according to WFTV....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The abraision so small on Trayvon's finger, it couldn't be measured.
> ...



Nothing compares to the straight shot into the heart of that 17 yr. old kid.

And yes Zimmerman's head is too fucking small to be measured.  So were his injuries.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any audio of Martin's voice?
> ...




Witness said the person with the deeper voice was "louder aggressor".

[youtube]74kyUhRsLBc&feature=player_embedded#t=138s[/youtube]​

Starts at @2:19

We know Zimmerman does not have a deep voice. 

This is from @AyeCantSeeYou 's article.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Martin was 5' 11" 158 lbs according to Bao
> 
> My research shows that Zimmerman was 5' 7" 185 lbs
> 
> Zimmerman had the weight advantage, Martin had the height advantage.



Martin was a high school athlete.  Zimmerman is clinically obese.  The prosecution is working up a "disparity of force" argument to say Zimmerman didnt need to use the gun.  That is a gross failure.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And so are you, right?  Whats the matter, RKM?  Ernies rep power got you scared too?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

small abrasions...  on two small fingers.. 

Not busted knuckles....

Supposition:  Hardly a major fight.  

Supposition:  More likely TM was slapping GZ than beating the hell of out him. IOW TM was in fight parlance, showing GZ mercy in not beating the poo out of GZ while winning the fight.  Then GZ shoots him.  Then afterwards, instead of performing CPR GZ mounts and restrains TM from behind.

Would like to hear a good description from a witness for just how GZ was restraining the victim.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..
> ...



Are you watching the testimony?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7485837-post7168.html


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If you make us go back thru every stain on the dirty jacket and dirty shirt again I'm going to poke my eyeballs out.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> There are no winners and losers in this. This is a massive tragedy every way you look at it.
> Especially to the Martin family as they lost a son and did nothing wrong.
> I am glad they got every penny they have in the civil suits and it appears they will be very smart in how they use that money but that is their business and not mine.



Society wins.  Martin was starting off on the career criminal path and Zimmerman put an end to it.  It was no tragedy for Martin, who chose his fate when he chose to go back and confront Zimmerman.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..
> 
> Wonder how he hit Zimmerman so many times and came out without any injury to his hands, arms, no defensive injuries.  Was that wimp wannabe cop Zimmerman just laying there taking such a thumpin?  Like 50 slams to the head and shoulders?
> 
> No Zimmerman blood on Trayvon, no injuries..  Amazing.



I fell asleep during the blood evidence testimony.

If GZ blood did not fall on TM it was because GZ was under TM, not over him.

When you get sucker punched hard enough to break your nose & knock you to the ground, you can't see for a while & are dazed to bad to fight back for a while. GZ may have also figured TM would stop beating him if he did not hit back & squirmed backward. It all proves GZ was not the aggressor.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He's being very clear, imo.  No injury and no disease..
> 
> Wonder how he hit Zimmerman so many times and came out without any injury to his hands, arms, no defensive injuries.  Was that wimp wannabe cop Zimmerman just laying there taking such a thumpin?  Like 50 slams to the head and shoulders?
> 
> No Zimmerman blood on Trayvon, no injuries..  Amazing.



Based on some of the inconsistencies of Mr Z the last few days...you make a good point.

Is it possible that he EMBELLISHED just a tad?  Nah...couldnt be...I mean what for?  All he did was shoot someone he was following in the dark...why embellish?....lol.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 If that happened it would have been just  as tragic as what actually happened.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translation: I can't find it.
Hint: That's because it doesnt exist.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

Keep something in mind people...

Within 3 days of Trayvon Martins death his family hired a media consulting firm.   Within two weeks of Trayvon Martins death his mother, Sybrina Fulton, filed legal documents to trademark his name.   Subsequently Tracy Martin and Sybrina Fulton set out on a cross country tour to collect money.  After the coast to coast tour, they took the scheme international and headed to Europe to continue exploiting the financial opportunity.

The family also filed for money from Florida's "Crime Victims Relief Fund".  How can you file for money from a victim relief fund when there has been no finding of a crime?

Also keep in mind that Pam Bondi and Benjamin have a long standing personal and professional relationship.  Crump was the Attorney for Martin Lee Anderson wrongful death case in which he sued for $7.4 MILLION  while Bondi was the prosecutor on the case.

Crump and the Martins also sued the Homeowners Association where Trayvon was shot and have settle for over a MILLION DOLLARS.

Not only that, but does this look like the act of a grieving mother..?













You people on the left?  You're dupes.

And stupid.

And pretty scummy to boot


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Court is in recess for 10 minutes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I like Ernie, so what if he negs me from time to time?  I don't know why you two are fighting again.  I just found it somewhat humorous that you called yourself a newbie in a post meant to teach someone a lesson that is 2.5 times older than you   all in fun big guy...


----------



## Redfish (Jul 5, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



sadly you are probably right,  we are living in a very sick society.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 5, 2013)

This Chinese dude is a piece of work...


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Keep something in mind people...
> 
> Within 3 days of Trayvon Martins death his family hired a media consulting firm.   Within two weeks of Trayvon Martins death his mother, Sybrina Fulton, filed legal documents to trademark his name.   Subsequently Tracy Martin and Sybrina Fulton set out on a cross country tour to collect money.  After the coast to coast tour, they took the scheme international and headed to Europe to continue exploiting the financial opportunity.
> 
> ...



Is that b-o-o-t?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> There are no winners and losers in this. This is a massive tragedy every way you look at it.
> Especially to the Martin family as they lost a son and did nothing wrong.
> I am glad they got every penny they have in the civil suits and it appears they will be very smart in how they use that money but that is their business and not mine.



tell me how would you like to have been sued for defending yourself?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

"Martin was alive for 1 to 10 minutes, _but could not move_" How convenient he points that out...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

A little more reading......

Second Trayvon Martin Twitter feed identified | The Daily Caller


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> "Martin was alive for 1 to 10 minutes, _but could not move_" How convenient he points that out...



Might help explain how St Skittles arms got back under his chest


----------



## Redfish (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> There are no winners and losers in this. This is a massive tragedy every way you look at it.
> Especially to the Martin family as they lost a son and did nothing wrong.
> I am glad they got every penny they have in the civil suits and it appears they will be very smart in how they use that money but that is their business and not mine.



The real tragedy here is that if TM and GZ were both white or both black this case would not have made the national news,  it would have been a ten second clip on the local station and that would have been the end of it.  

A grand jury would not have indicted GZ because the evidence supports self defense.  

But our race bating media and the race bating whitehouse, along with race stirrers like Sharpton and Jackson, have worked this into a major national event.   

it is a sad commentary on our very screwed up society.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Many Manipulations, Myths and Lies of the Zimmerman/Martin Case | DiwataMan
> 
> That'll give some of ya'll falling asleep something to read.



Great reading, Aye!  Thanks!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I find it funny that you found that funny and not a double post of threats initiated by him...I get it you dont wannna rock the boat...but dont act like you dont know whats going on...I havent said a thing for a few days and his first chance hes littering the board that so many appear scared to tell him to knock it off...youre one of them.  But I get it....I can stick up for myself...i dont want cowards in the foxhole, so to speak.  Have a good day, cowboy...Im going to catch some rays.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



blah blah...get off my leg.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

[MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]  .. every day is a new day.. every antagonist a potential new friend.  We can find common ground in any disagreement.  Or we can focus on the neggsatives


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ya...he followed, for a short distance.  Remember, Zimmerman told the dispatcher when Martin started running away.  Then Z made the comment of F'ing Punks Always get away....as he went BACK to his truck.  Why didn't Martin just keep running HOME?  He wasn't that far from his fathers.  You know why?  Because he was a punk, and he'd decided to confront Zimmerman.  He could have gone home and called the police.  He could have called the police instead of that goofy girlfriend he had on the phone!  But he didn't want to involve the police for some reason....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You mean the shot that first passed through the lung?

What trial are you watching?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no winners and losers in this. This is a massive tragedy every way you look at it.
> ...



It took 44 days (forty-four) for political pressure and race-baiting, rent-a-riot scumbags and the piece of fukking shit we have in the white house to get Zimmerman arrested.

Before that, the local authorities weren't interested in bringing charges.

This was pure politics coupled with greed.

Get rich AND score political points?  what a deal


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]  .. every day is a new day.. every antagonist a potential new friend.  We can find common ground in any disagreement.  Or we can focus on the neggsatives



Kin youz identify that dialect please?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Every time I see the bailiff, I'm reminded of day 3...


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



This is a trial thread, not an "innernets is serious business" thread.  Can't you address the "cowards in the foxhole" by PM?

Please?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

West: Good morning Dr Bao


Bao: Yes, thank you.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no winners and losers in this. This is a massive tragedy every way you look at it.
> ...



The HOA was sued, not Zimmerman. The insurance carrier was from the HOA, not Zimmerman.
The burden of proof in a civil suit is preponderance of the evidence, NOT beyond a reasonable doubt. Slam dunk on the HOA.
If Zimmerman is found not guilty of all charges that is based on beyond a reasonable doubt.
Under the law not guilty DOES NOT mean someone is innocent of anything. ALL that means is that the state failed to prove their case. The Judge will charge the jury that they may not believe Zimmerman is innocent, that there may be NO facts to prove he is innocent but if the state fails to prove THEIR CASE as the burden is 100% on them then the jury has to find Zimmerman NOT GUILTY, not innocent.
If a civil jury finds ZIMMERMAN acted in self defense they may believe he should not have used a gun and they can rule they believe that he is liable for the death of Martin.
The burden of proof in a civil case is just a hair better than the other side, NOT all or nothing as in a criminal case.
Different standard on self defense in a civil case than a criminal case but if Zimmerman is found not guilty on the criminal case it will be a hard road in the civil case on Zimmerman individually.
And Zimmerman will have ZERO $$$ SO WHAT WOULD BE THE POINT?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]  .. every day is a new day.. every antagonist a potential new friend.  We can find common ground in any disagreement.  Or we can focus on the neggsatives
> ...



Lol...speak engwish pweeze!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Again.. I don't know what the neg was for.  Your post attacked him based on history... as opposed to the reason for the neg.  You say the history was water under the bridge... but your post used the history as evidence.  Maybe ernie did not like something you said.  I don't know why he negged ya.. I usually like to hear from both parties before taking sides   And I'm a firm believer in every day is a new day... don't hold grudges long.  Sigh.. have fun in the rays.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Interesting. Martin's hands were not bagged when he received the body. So that would have tainted the DNA evidence! This is why DNA evidence is purely circumstantial.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43893]25Caliber[/MENTION]  .. every day is a new day.. every antagonist a potential new friend.  We can find common ground in any disagreement.  Or we can focus on the neggsatives
> ...



No.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Haha!  I love doctors on the stand.  They always know more about the law than the attorneys examining them.  Procedure and all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

this witness does NOT want to testify for the defense.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> "Martin was alive for 1 to 10 minutes, _but could not move_" How convenient he points that out...



I consider that his biased opinion...not fact.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


The HOA settled out of court, as i recall.  I do not see where Martin's family has a case.  In a wrongful death suit the preponderance of evidence must show it was not necessary to kill him.  I dont think they can make that case. But I am not expert in FL law.  In TN it is a positive defense to wrongful death that the dead person was engaged in life threatening actiivty.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> this witness does NOT want to testify for the defense.



Yeah he's one of the few witnesses that wasn't a friend and/or ally of GZ.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Interesting. Martin's hands were not bagged when he received the body. So that would have tainted the DNA evidence! This is why DNA evidence is purely circumstantial.



Tainted or washed off.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Shipping Bao train wreck


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



^ clearly, that's a neggsative.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Holy smokes. This witness is close to being held in contempt.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

The judge is now getting frustrated with this witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Shipping Bao train wreck



The shipping is sinking.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > this witness does NOT want to testify for the defense.
> ...



I think he's gonna get fiesty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Haha!  I love doctors on the stand.  They always know more about the law than the attorneys examining them.  Procedure and all.



I need to splain to judy I need to SPLAIN!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If the jury based a decision on that, what it would mean that the rule of law in the United States was done.  Justice would be administered by how big a mob you could get to support your side and what level of violence would they be able to commit.     We would have trial by media and justice by popular opinion.  Of course, there would be some conflict as the competing mobs met on the streets as their field of battle.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > this witness does NOT want to testify for the defense.
> ...



Brilliant......DD, the neighbors, the cops, investigators, TM family members, the ballistics expert, the college instructor, were all Zimmermans best buddies


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

He's not sure if he was there when TM's clothes were removed...but he "should be there"!  

OMG!  He cannot remember anything and is only relying on his notes.  OMG!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



But the ME who should be totally unbiased and no dog in the fight is hostile.

Whatev.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The judge is now getting frustrated with this witness.



I tuned in late.

I am curious about how well the expert was prepped.

His testimony is not at all like the testimony I expect from expert witnesses.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn, this is the worst day for shipping since World War 2.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

This whole trial seems like a filming for "Candid Camera".


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

"I cannot tell you anything ...."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

This medical examiner is incompetent. He may be the final nail in the coffin for the prosecution.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Holy smokes. This witness is close to being held in contempt.



I would not want him to testify in my behalf.

He is trying to cover for the FACT that they re-packed the wet clothes in plastic bags rather than in paper bags.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> This medical examiner is incompetent.



...to say the least.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

We need Dr. Hottie.

Get him up there.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 5, 2013)

This is an absolute circus. This medical examiner is a total douche, and can't seem to remember anything on cross. lulz.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Thank you.

TM Allies:
DD, TM family members

GZ Allies:
The cops that GZ was working for as their eyes in the neighborhood
GZ's college instructor
GZ's neighbors who had to pay TM's family, were being defended by GZ, and were being robbed by criminals...

Neutral:
ballistics expert
Medical examiner


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

"When body come in shoes is on feet."


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

"I don't think anyone can remember anything from 2 years ago..."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

He's reading from a script.


----------



## SAJason (Jul 5, 2013)

wow he just claimed the shirt would never have been put in a plastic bag, yet it was in a plastic bag.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

But my secrwet  notes are pwivate


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


You think I'm pissed?

Hey folks. Most of you know me. Am I pissed?
Feel free to drop it any time. Once you do, I will add you to my ignore list and be done with you.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

It's almost as if the prosecution is actively trying to throw this case.  Could that be true?  

Never believed it should have been prosecuted.  Were forced to do it.  Are doing it now to appease the protesters.  Will give them the trial they demanded.  With no evidence of guilt.  Done and done.  GZ goes free and no one can complain.  

It's unfuckingbelievable!!!  It's a 3 Stooges movie starring Guy, Mantei, and Bernie.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

"I rather not show . . . ."

The fucking guy WROTE notes in ANTICIPATION of testifying, in anticipation of what the defense might ask him on cross but didn't share the notes with the prosecutor before testifying?

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

It's official.

This trial is now OFFICIALLY in the Bizzaro World.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > He found 1 apperasion on one fingah and 2 small apperasion on pinkie fingah.
> ...



You sure it was one and not won?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

O'Mara seems to be amused by the "doctor's" notes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> He's reading from a script.



Caught!

They make copy my notes??


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Is it just me,  or does he look as nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rockin' chairs...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I would EXPECT some defense motion for sanctions against the prosecution.  

The State either saw those notes earlier in which case they should have been provided to the defense 

OR they failed to even glean from their own expert that he had prepared them, but that might mean that they are still CHARGED with their constructive possession (in which case they ought to have been shared with the defense).  

And what if the "notes" contain ANY exculpatory information?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> It's almost as if the prosecution is actively trying to throw this case.  Could that be true?
> 
> Never believed it should have been prosecuted.  Were forced to do it.  Are doing it now to appease the protesters.  Will give them the trial they demanded.  With no evidence of guilt.  Done and done.  GZ goes free and no one can complain.
> 
> It's unfuckingbelievable!!!  It's a 3 Stooges movie starring Guy, Mantei, and Bernie.



Yes, they really could be throwing the case. Take a quick walk through scroogle on how the charges (M2) came about. It's a 'conspiracy' starting with the gov. of FL. (He won't be governor come next election.)


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Is it just me,  or does he look as nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rockin' chairs...



Shitting bricks comes to mind


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"You can't have copy, these are MY notes."


We'll see about that, Shipping Boi.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

The defense is not asleep.

Good.

Frankly, I wouldn't give a damn in hell about the judge being annoyed.  The motions are needed.  This is really unacceptable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> O'Mara seems to be amused by the "doctor's" notes.



Yes, he was smiling directly at the witness. When Dr. West asked to make a copy of Dr. Bao's notes, Bao said "No you cannot, those are my notes!"

LOLOL


Court is in recess until 1:00pm for lunch


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> It's almost as if the prosecution is actively trying to throw this case.  Could that be true?
> 
> Never believed it should have been prosecuted.  Were forced to do it.  Are doing it now to appease the protesters.  Will give them the trial they demanded.  With no evidence of guilt.  Done and done.  GZ goes free and no one can complain.
> 
> It's unfuckingbelievable!!!  It's a 3 Stooges movie starring Guy, Mantei, and Bernie.



Or they're just that dum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would EXPECT some defense motion for sanctions against the prosecution.
> 
> The State either saw those notes earlier in which case they should have been provided to the defense
> 
> ...



If the state knew about his notes beforehand, it wouldn't be the first time they've hidden info from the defense.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

And there is NO basis for the destruction of the notes at ANY time.  They might be needed for the appeal in the highly unlikely event of a conviction.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat are you working on your new Shipping notes sig?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> "I rather not show . . . ."
> 
> The fucking guy WROTE notes in ANTICIPATION of testifying, in anticipation of what the defense might ask him on cross but didn't share the notes with the prosecutor before testifying?
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?



That's not unusual.   Litigation cases in my profession have a 'feel' about them.  And a few have been litigated against doctors on the case.  I did not keep notes in anticipation of litigation, I just tried to make my chart notes be adequate for any occasion, and I shredded me working notes at the end of the day because if they exist, they are discoverable.  But I know a lot of clinicians who keep a 'diary' of sorts for that purpose.  I don't think that is good, because I don't see any advantage to being hanged with your own notes.

I definitely got the 'feel' on several occasions that a particular patient was self lethal.  On those occasions, I tried like hell to NOT have that person assigned to me, but if I did, I made sure to document, document, document.  I was never sued, but there was one case where a patient I had was sued.  Due to the completeness of my notes, I was excluded as a witness.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The defense is not asleep.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Frankly, I wouldn't give a damn in hell about the judge being annoyed.  The motions are needed.  This is really unacceptable.



I agree.  A man's life is at stake.  Her 'concern' about the length of the trial is inappropriate.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

An ME should be just the facts jack.

Why an ME is hostile and playing hide the watermelon is awfully suspicious.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "You can't have copy, these are MY notes."
> 
> 
> We'll see about that, Shipping Boi.



Things like incident reports and working (personal) notes are discoverable.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> "I rather not show . . . ."
> 
> The fucking guy WROTE notes in ANTICIPATION of testifying, in anticipation of what the defense might ask him on cross but didn't share the notes with the prosecutor before testifying?
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?



No sir.  What he's saying is that he takes notes when / while he is doing autopsies.  He can't remember anything about the day of the TM autopsy.  He's answering the questions based on his notes.

IOW he does tons of autopsies and this one escaped his memory...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I am guessing that the judge's law secretary (whatever they may be called down in Florida) is going to have a busy lunch hour.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would EXPECT some defense motion for sanctions against the prosecution.
> 
> The State either saw those notes earlier in which case they should have been provided to the defense
> 
> ...



They already have one for not turning over discovery, there was a big attorney, ex-prosecutor snitch battle at the beginning.  The prosecution will be paying up at some point in trial when they get back around to that.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Zona said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Could be that Trayvon touched the holster only.  He could not be excluded from the mixed DNA found on the holster.  I seriously doubt that Trayvon ever had the gun itself "in his hand".  I don't doubt that he (or his bodily fluids) may have come in contact with the holster.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Rule 612'd


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat are you working on your new Shipping notes sig?



See below.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > "I rather not show . . . ."
> ...



And those notes are discoverable should litigation occur.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "You can't have copy, these are MY notes."
> ...



But these are notes he made for himself on how to answer the lawyer's questions in court..


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn!  I hate when they recess for lunch!   Makes me hungry!  ....and I just ate three bags of popcorn!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> <snipped>
> 
> These RW Zimmerman supporting bastards are conducting flips and somersaults to defy reality.









MarcATL said:


> Trayvon is subject to the same fear for his life that you give Zimmerman the rights to have.
> 
> It boils down to who was the aggressor.
> 
> ...




"He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people."

"I'm not making this stuff up dude."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

DNA evidence is irrelevant to the case, it is "a wash" as [MENTION=18558]Gadawg73[/MENTION]: pointed out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat are you working on your new Shipping notes sig?
> ...



OMG!  That's funny!

These state experts are pathetic.  Foreign doctors come here to find the American Dream, as this one state.  But they can't build private practices because Americans won't go to them.  So, they are legion in state and federal jobs, like medical examiner and hospitalists in state and federal hospitals.  I have worked with some whose command of the English language is FAR worse than Dr. Bao.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Rational people have no reason to be scared.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



This is very interesting.  I just assumed the defense would have interviewed the ME.  But it sounds like they took the ME report on face?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Whether the defense has to destroy their copy of the "doctor's" notes or not, they should be able to read them into the record.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > "I rather not show . . . ."
> ...



Read this RKM, and you'll understand why it's a big deal:

Rule 612. Writing Used to Refresh a Witness?s Memory | Federal Rules of Evidence | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > "I rather not show . . . ."
> ...



And he's also trying to tell knock knock West that he can't testify to anyone elses notes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Asking if there are extraneous personal notes is not always done by either the defense or the prosecution.  They usually ask about incident reports, though.  This came out during the trial, and is an issue.  The guy was clearly trying to cover his own ass, but he may have lost it in the process.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 5, 2013)

*LOL! Yeah, since there was no blood or abrasions on Martin's right hand, in other words, this isn't what you rednecks wanted to hear, so this guy's a total incompetent.

Anyone recall when the examiner took the stand how many times he said he has been an expert witness in a criminal trial?*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



What threats? Whine much?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



If there is another party whose notes are needed and that person is dead or otherwise unavailable for testimony, that person's chart notes can come in as sworn testimony.  Someone would be reading them as a witness, even if it was just the records clerk.  Sorry, you don't get to exclude evidence that is exculpatory just because you don't like it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Did Zimmerman ever say that Martin scratched him?  If not, the thing attention the fingernail scrapings are getting is moot.  Of course, yes, it IS part of the autopsy.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *LOL! Yeah, since there was no blood or abrasions on Martin's right hand, in other words, this isn't what you rednecks wanted to hear, so this guy's a total incompetent.
> 
> Anyone recall when the examiner took the stand how many times he said he has been an expert witness in a criminal trial?*



It was okay for me to hear the truth of what he reported in the autopsy.
I see no one here objecting to the truth in this case.
Except you with your "you rednecks" rants.
Medical examiners ALWAYS TESTIFY at trials and that does not make them an expert in anything.
Qualifying someone as an expert is very easy in a trial and it is a given that ALL medical examiners ARE experts in their field.
How could it be any other way?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > "I rather not show . . . ."
> ...




Then why is he so concerned with anyone seeing them?

"Is that the last time they can see them?"  he asked.

If it's just note,  there should be no concern...and they should be added to the record.

I get the feeling there is something he doesn't want revealed in there...


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Thanks for the link.  You and I will clearly take two different things from that.  I appreciate it though.  What I take from it is that the claim of Zimmerman saying Martin touched the gun is hearsay.  Why would Zimmerman's friend make something up?  I don't know.  I'll take Zimmerman's reports to police over something his friend said though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Excerpts from Shipping Bao notes have been revealed...


1) If asked about time. blame on underlings

2) If asked about clothes, blame on underlings

3) If asked about bags on hands, blame on underlings

4) If asked about Kung Pao Chicken, deny is cat


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

One thing that greatly troubles me is all the 'note taking' by the jury.  It is unnecessary.  They will have the trial transcript.  But beyond that sitting on a jury demands that you size up the witnesses and decide who is lying.  Comportment and demeanor are the best indicators, and they seem to be chucking the responsibility to do that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

To all the liberals here who want Zimmerman convicted based on your own bias, you would be shredded as a prosecutor. Check this out:

Kyles v. Whitley, 514 U.S. 419 (1995), is a United States Supreme Court case that held that a prosecutor has an affirmative duty to disclose evidence favorable to a defendant.

Kyles v. Whitley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Excerpts from Shipping Bao notes have been revealed...
> 
> 
> 1) If asked about time. blame on underlings
> ...



There was a really good Chinese restaurant in Nashville we always ordered from when I visited a friend who used to live there.  Last visit, we ordered from somewhere else.  She said the chicken tasted funny and her cat was behaving strangely!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> One thing that greatly troubles me is all the 'note taking' by the jury.  It is unnecessary.  They will have the trial transcript.  But beyond that sitting on a jury demands that you size up the witnesses and decide who is lying.  Comportment and demeanor are the best indicators, and they seem to be chucking the responsibility to do that.



The jury is probably taking notes on issues they see with certain testimony so that they remember it in deliberations. That's what I did the one time I got stuck on a jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


No Shipping said " when you questioned me".  They would have got his statement.

Shipping has a... wait for it.... agenda.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Every time I see the bailiff, I'm reminded of day 3...



I'm thinking he's pissed that he didn't bring a cattle prod to court that day.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that greatly troubles me is all the 'note taking' by the jury.  It is unnecessary.  They will have the trial transcript.  But beyond that sitting on a jury demands that you size up the witnesses and decide who is lying.  Comportment and demeanor are the best indicators, and they seem to be chucking the responsibility to do that.
> ...



The jury has been taking notes like stenographers.

But they probably stopped, gaped and wrote WTF WITH ME???  just now.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Excerpts from Shipping Bao notes have been revealed...
> 
> 
> 1) If asked about time. blame on underlings
> ...







.........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



  You crack me up! He was a dem when he shot TM,but now he's Republican because you say so.
  You do know how stupid you sound right?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Besides, Zimmerman's friend was writing a book.

Zimmerman's trigger finger would likely have left some DNA on the trigger itself.  There was none detected.  Maybe it got washed off along with any DNA that may have been on the gun from Trayvon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



He was sh!tting a brick about they copy my notes!?

Drama where you least expect the drama.  We were all geared up for the mom and we got it on the ME.

WHACK.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Every time I see the bailiff, I'm reminded of day 3...
> ...



dude, come on....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The laughs I got over his horror at having to turn over his notes was the best laughs I've had in months.

The much better half came down to the man cave to see what was so funny.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The autopsy report is comprised of his notes, officially.  His argument here is that these are his personal notes and should not be added to the record.  Unfortunate, he has made a mess of this testimony.  It's all anyone will think of.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *LOL! Yeah, since there was no blood or abrasions on Martin's right hand, in other words, this isn't what you rednecks wanted to hear, so this guy's a total incompetent.
> ...



*Thank you for avoiding answering my question. *


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I couldn't even think of the right joke I was laughing so hard.

Too much material on this one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I didn't think this trial would produce anyone funnier than DeeDee.


I was wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Ahh, but Dr. Bao said that the hands were not bagged when he received the body. That destroys the chain of evidence on the hands. That was sloppy police work. However, I will stress that the DNA evidence has no weight.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > He's reading from a script.
> ...



I have to wonder if he writes more intelligibly than he speaks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



He answered your question multiple times, you avoided the answer.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Hole E. Shit, Wharf:

(c) Failure to Produce or Deliver the Writing. If a writing is not produced or is not delivered as ordered, the court may issue any appropriate order. But if the prosecution does not comply in a criminal case, the court must strike the witnesss testimony or  if justice so requires  declare a mistrial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Probably because he knew he couldn't trust the other news stations....after, was it MSNBC that altered the 911 call?  Fox was the only one not making him a murderer right off the bat!


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



You laugh but yet NBC is the one that altered the 911 call.  Would you trust them???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

The "M" word comes up over the ME's notes.

Whodda thunkit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yeah he made them in Bernie's handwriting.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You guys are hilarious.

Really.

MSNBC didn't alter crap. Unless you call bumping up audio, "altering".

FOX constantly lies about crap..and by lie..I mean really lie.

And as for "altering"?

They take the cake.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It would be interesting to compare his notes to the DeeDee cursive letter.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Zimmerman's state  voter registration document shows that the 28-year-old registered as a  Democrat in Seminole County, Fla., in 2002. Zimmerman apparently went on  to identify himself as a Hispanic American, according to the document,  which was released Tuesday by the Washington Free Beacon.

Voting Form Shows George Zimmerman Is A Registered Democrat, Confounding Message Pushed By Left
​


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Trayvon Martin case: NBC News apologise for edited George Zimmerman 911 call | Mail Online


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


I wasn't speaking to DNA on Trayvon's hands...just to the fact that none was detected on the gun and that he could not be excluded from the DNA mixture detected on the holster.  That would have not been impacted by what happened to Trayvon's hands after the incident.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

1:00 and they're not back from lunch.


Oh, oh.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I sense twouble.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



But wouldn't that speak to this evidence as well?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



*Really?  I asked for a specific number.  I got rhetoric.  What did you read?*


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder if this particular doctor has ever testified for the State in any prior cases where he had notes prepared but failed to disclose them to the prosecution and/or the defense.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

This could turn out to be a noteless blunder.  Bad, bad way to end the case


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

They're back. In sidebar. Again.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 5, 2013)

*I'll ask again for the comprehension-impaired...
Anyone recall when the examiner took the stand how many times he said he has been an expert witness in a criminal trial?

Seems to me someone who has done a thousand autopsies is more experienced and makes a better witness than someone who has done only ten.  Bao's experience is extensive, as I recall.  

But he's being derided here because he's not saying what the pro-Zimmerman idiots want to hear.  *


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I wonder if this particular doctor has ever testified for the State in any prior cases where he had notes prepared but failed to disclose them to the prosecution and/or the defense.



And the entire trial is over because of the ME.

We'd have to start and fill up an entire new thread for the jokes.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 1:00 and they're not back from lunch.
> ...



It's discretionary and most likely won't happen, but Judge Nelson is now sweating her ass off, as she may have let this trial get away from her...not that she hadn't before the jury was even seated.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *I'll ask again for the comprehension-impaired...
> Anyone recall when the examiner took the stand how many times he said he has been an expert witness in a criminal trial?
> 
> Seems to me someone who has done a thousand autopsies is more experienced and makes a better witness than someone who has done only ten.  Bao's experience is extensive, as I recall.
> ...



20 times iirc


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


The fact that Trayvon's hands were not bagged would have no impact on DNA detected  (or not) on the gun or holster.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



That was part of the lmao - ME horror and Judge sweating bullets.

Train wreck.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

*The Shipping News!*​


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

By the way, there's NO reason to believe that he would have been unable to move his arms.  That particular testimony was plainly ridiculous.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Just more talking at the bench....


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

The Florida 612 rule reads a little differently than its Federal counterpart:

90.613&#8195;Refreshing the memory of a witness.&#8212;When a witness uses a writing or other item to refresh memory while testifying, an adverse party is entitled to have such writing or other item produced at the hearing, to inspect it, to cross-examine the witness thereon, and to introduce it, or, in the case of a writing, to introduce those portions which relate to the testimony of the witness, in evidence. If it is claimed that the writing contains matters not related to the subject matter of the testimony, the judge shall examine the writing in camera, excise any portions not so related, and order delivery of the remainder to the party entitled thereto. Any portion withheld over objection shall be preserved and made available to the appellate court in the event of an appeal. If a writing or other item is not produced or delivered pursuant to order under this section, the testimony of the witness concerning those matters shall be stricken.
History.&#8212;s. 1, ch. 76-237; s. 1, ch. 77-77; s. 22, ch. 78-361; s. 1, ch. 78-379; s. 491, ch. 95-147.

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> *The Shipping News!*​


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Just more talking at the bench....



Just opened another bag of popcorn!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> The Florida 612 rule reads a little differently than its Federal counterpart:
> 
> 90.613&#8195;Refreshing the memory of a witness.When a witness uses a writing or other item to refresh memory while testifying, an adverse party is entitled to have such writing or other item produced at the hearing, to inspect it, to cross-examine the witness thereon, and to introduce it, or, in the case of a writing, to introduce those portions which relate to the testimony of the witness, in evidence. If it is claimed that the writing contains matters not related to the subject matter of the testimony, the judge shall examine the writing in camera, excise any portions not so related, and order delivery of the remainder to the party entitled thereto. Any portion withheld over objection shall be preserved and made available to the appellate court in the event of an appeal. If a writing or other item is not produced or delivered pursuant to order under this section, the testimony of the witness concerning those matters shall be stricken.
> History.s. 1, ch. 76-237; s. 1, ch. 77-77; s. 22, ch. 78-361; s. 1, ch. 78-379; s. 491, ch. 95-147.
> ...



All's I want right now is West to read the notes for us.

Whatever is in those things is enough to give an ME heart failure.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Its amazing how ignorant of facts you are.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

What this trial needs is a pipe organ...for these interludes.

[youtube]0KMDMwz8BOU[/youtube]​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sidebar.


Back to desks, shuffle paper.


Sidebar.



Will they just GET ON WITH IT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2013)

This just in.  The jury stopped everything and said they want to give Zimmerman 50 tears for shotting an unarmed kid.    

Hey, a fella can dream.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

George is drinking bottled water. West must have been laughing so hard at the notes that he forgot to refill the tasty water pitcher.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Zona said:


> This just in.  The jury stopped everything and said they want to give Zimmerman 50 tears for shotting an unarmed kid.
> 
> Hey, a fella can dream.



*NEGGED!!!!!*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

A feed from some blog:



> Andrew Branca, LOSD @LawSelfDefense
> 
> #zimmermantrial : Rumored: Dr. Bao to do rest of testimony in Hannibel Lecter restraints. Law of Self Defense ? Zimmerman Trial: If State can?t get murder 2, can they get manslaughter? Yes . . . and no


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> By the way, there's NO reason to believe that he would have been unable to move his arms.  That particular testimony was plainly ridiculous.



If the spinal column was intact and he was still alive, he could have moved his arms.  If the spinal column was NOT intact, arm movement would have been typical involuntary dystonic movements.  That testimony was misleading.  I do hope defense makes an attempt to rebut it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

And this one for "We'll be copying your notes."

[youtube]bW7Op86ox9g[/youtube]​


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> George is drinking bottled water. West must have been laughing so hard at the notes that he forgot to refill the tasty water pitcher.



Or the water that the court is giving to the defense was tested positive for Soft Peter.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

The local expert exprosecutor guy that has come before this judge on cases and was expert on baby killer trial too says "I've never seen this scripting, if you will, to possible questions with answers before, why couldn't this have ever happened to me in the 30 years I was trying cases?"

LOL


----------



## SAJason (Jul 5, 2013)

The judge just swore in the prosecutor, it looked like!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Zona said:


> This just in.  The jury stopped everything and said they want to give Zimmerman 50 tears for shotting an unarmed kid.
> 
> Hey, a fella can dream.



Well, shit.  That's not much.  My bedroom chandelier has 36 crystal tears (sic) hanging from it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

> A. The knowledge of law enforcement agencies as to the names, addresses, and statements of all persons who have information which may be relevant to the offense charged is imputed to the state for purposes of the discovery rules. Griffin v. State, 598 So.2d 254 (Fla. 1st DCA 1992).
> 
> B. None of the rules of criminal procedure relating to discovery require the state to disclose information which is not with in the state's actual or constructive possession. Sinclair v. State, 657 So.2d 1138 (Fla. 1995), citing, Fla.R.Crim.P. 3220(b)(1).
> 
> C. The state is charged with constructive knowledge and possession of evidence withheld by state agents, including law enforcement officers. The mere fact that the prosecutor has no actual knowledge of the existence of evidence does not relieve the state of its obligation to properly respond to the defendant's discovery request. Tarrant v. State, 668 So.2d 223 (Fla. 4th DCA 1996).


  -- Criminal Discovery in Florida - 1996


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The local expert exprosecutor guy that has come before this judge on cases and was expert on baby killer trial too says "I've never seen this scripting, if you will, to possible questions with answers before, why couldn't this have ever happened to me in the 30 years I was trying cases?"
> 
> LOL



That witness was excitable.  I suspect the pros knew it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Zona said:


> This just in.  The jury stopped everything and said they want to give Zimmerman 50 *tears* for shotting an unarmed kid.
> 
> Hey, a fella can dream.



Take your wet dreams elsewhere, please


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecutor looks to be agitated.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Dee Dee's cursive problem wasn't funny the first 50 times you said it either.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > The Florida 612 rule reads a little differently than its Federal counterpart:
> ...



Assuming they are not written in Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

is there a question of who shot Travon that I am missing???? if not why the fuck are you guys still arguing about DNA?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL.  I was thinking Mandarin Chinese.  Silly me!


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

SAJason said:


> The judge just swore in the prosecutor, it looked like!



She did, she made him swear to something.

Never been done before to my knowledge.

Some shit about to hit the fan, maybe


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You don't think it's funny that she couldn't read a letter she wrote???


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Hooks like Bernie's doin' some 'splainin.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 
Florida has a very extensive public records law. He is a public employee. His notes are a public record. 

He could have destroyed his notes prior to appearing in court but he didn't. Furthermore once a request for a public record has been made, it is a crime to destroy that record within 30 days of the request.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> is there a question of who shot Travon that I am missing???? if not why the fuck are you guys still arguing about DNA?


The prosecution is likely to be attempting to prove that things could not have happened as Zimmerman described.  The defense is likely trying to debunk each point the prosecution attempts to make.  Their is no doubt on either side as to who shot whom.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I am not following this.  It LOOKS like it doesn't matter whether or not the prosecution actually HAD Bao's notes in their possession.  Constructive possession is pretty damn hard to get around.  

That Bernie may not have known about it is (I believe) pretty irrelevant.

The only way this one peters out is if there's nothing particularly substantive IN Bao's little script.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution knew he was going to be difficult but what can they do, not call him?  The only thing they could do would be to put him on at a different time.  

They want him out of there, I'm sure but that isn't going to happen.  I'm sure the Defense wanted to drop West after his unfortunate opening that went on and on but they're stuck with him too.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I am not following this.  It LOOKS like it doesn't matter whether or not the prosecution actually HAD Bao's notes in their possession.  Constructive possession is pretty damn hard to get around.
> 
> That Bernie may not have known about it is (I believe) pretty irrelevant.
> 
> The only way this one peters out is if there's nothing particularly substantive IN Bao's little script.



Anytime I had to testify in court I had a copy of the patient chart with me.  Medical Records would copy everything and bind it for me.  No extraneous notes.  That is allowed.  When he was saying, 'all I know is what is in my notes.'  I thought he meant OFFICIAL notes.  Silly me.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

As I said privately, before, I DOUBT that it would rise to the level of a mistrial.

WHY would the defendant want one?

But it COULD be a pretty good ground for an appeal (if there was ever a conviction).


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> zona said:
> 
> 
> > this just in.  The jury stopped everything and said they want to give zimmerman 50 tears for shotting an unarmed kid.
> ...



possed!!!!!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I like Sallow.  But the good ship "Common Sense" sailed without him.
> ...



Common sense is lying to you, which proves what you are listening to is not sense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> SAJason said:
> 
> 
> > The judge just swore in the prosecutor, it looked like!
> ...



I was making lunch, crap! What happened?!?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Are we still on break?

Break material 

Sanctions:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMlhuZMlUTU]Pt. 1 - Zimmerman Trial - Explosive Sanctions Hearing - Fmr. Prosecutor Wesley White - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > is there a question of who shot Travon that I am missing???? if not why the fuck are you guys still arguing about DNA?
> ...



From what i saw the prosecutor is doing the defenses job for them.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I also get the sense that the judge is getting irritated (or more irritated) with the unwillingness of the good doctor to comply with very basic rules.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes.. they did edit and alter the call audio

To say otherwise shows your extreme troll bias


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Much to a liberal's chagrin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

He changed his opinion about Trayvon's case because of what happened in another case? 



And he just threw in the word retarded.


----------



## SAJason (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > SAJason said:
> ...



I'm not sure, nothing was said about it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



How does it not make sense? Did Nancy Grace not mention the fact that Rachel Jentel was picked up by the police and driven to another town in order that she could be interviewed in the in the living room of Trayvon Martin while his mother was listening?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > zona said:
> ...



Good, cuz I have to spread it around first.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Yet you make him look like Diogenes.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

How much longer until Bernie starts banging his head on the table?  This is a nightmare.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh shit. Shipping Boi just admitted he met with Bernie yesterday to discuss his testimony.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> As I said privately, before, I DOUBT that it would rise to the level of a mistrial.
> 
> WHY would the defendant want one?
> 
> But it COULD be a pretty good ground for an appeal (if there was ever a conviction).



There are usually MANY grounds for appeal.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > As I said privately, before, I DOUBT that it would rise to the level of a mistrial.
> ...




I know.  But some grounds are not real good.  Others are very good.

This one might prove to be in the latter category.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Dr. Bao has completely embarrassed the prosecution. Butchered them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The state has to prove that because, if Zimmerman is telling the truth, he was confronted by Martin on the way back to his truck. No theory of self defense allows you to argue that Martin managed to get away from Zimmerman yet was justified in returning and confronting him.

Knock yourself out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

This clown can't remember anything unless he takes notes.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
You are absolutely correct.   And anyone can anonymously request any such record.  The requestor doesn't have to be a citizen, or even live in this country.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 5, 2013)

Considering the politicization of this trial, it's doesn't take much of a leap of imagination to suspect that the lab employees may have doctored the results.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Bao is imploding.  I can change my opinion every hour.

Well, that makes his opinion DAMN compelling.

The jury relies on it, but HE no longer does?

Holy Shit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Dr. Bao just said Martin had Marijuana THC in his system, and that contrary to his deposition in November, that it would have a mental effect on Martin as of now. He changed his opinion within the last 60 days.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

No Doz Radiation?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What could it be? Could it be that Zimmerman is telling the truth? After all, the prosecutor actually admitted, to the newspaper, that Rachel lied.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

I thought the witness had to give facts and not opinions. This makes no sense.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This clown can't remember anything unless he takes notes.



Because he is lying!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Are you listening to the same trial? Everything about Dee Dee's testimony was funny.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

For those wondering, a Richardson hearing is a hearing dealing with discovery violations.  Read what you will into that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk0wHTtszso]Proof it was George Zimmerman screaming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I got no reason to question her intellect. What I question is her ability to tell the truth.

Just an FYI, I know people who have IQs in the 60s who can speak multiple languages, only an idiot would argue that language ability and intelligence are connected. Or should I be asking you how many languages you can understand?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

West just busted the credibility of this witness.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I thought the witness had to give facts and not opinions. This makes no sense.



An EXPERT Witness is authorized to give his or her EXPERT opinion.

But this guy can change his mind every hour.  I know.  He just said as much.

So when HE renders an opinion that Trayvon could not have moved after being shot as he was, maybe Bao will later change his opinion?

Holy shit.

That there is an interesting possible summation argument.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



That's your opinion, not fact.  Of course those may be interchangable with you at times.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

> CONDUCTING AN ADEQUATE RICHARDSON HEARING
> 
> A. The defendant requested a Richardson hearing when the State called a witness who was not previously listed in discovery. The record indicated that the trial judge thought the State's violation was insubstantial and nonprejudicial. The trial judge extended an opportunity to the defense attorney to talk to the witness before his testimony. The appellate court was satisfied under these facts the Richardson requirements were met. Wilder v. State, 587 So.2d 543, 548 (Fla. 1st DCA 1991).
> 
> ...


  -- Criminal Discovery in Florida - 1996


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

I keep hearing the Judge talking about a 'Richardson Hearing'.  Which I believe is about a 'discovery violation'.

Prosecution is in trouble


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Depositions are printed, no one ever said she couldn't read printing. The point here is that she testified that she wrote that letter, and then couldn't read it. Feel free to ignore that in your effort to blame Zimmerman for everything.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the witness had to give facts and not opinions. This makes no sense.
> ...



He said he can change his opinion every hour not fact though.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

The Judge is getting pissed.

At the prosecution, I think.

She just found there was no Richardson violation


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm going to just sit back and watch the state's case completely fall apart.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Pissy pissy in court today. Sheessh no one's got a sense of humor.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

As to the "Richardson" hearing I wonder how the State of Florida incorporates the "constructive knowledge" component?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Clearly, this judge was not going to give a ruling that would result in a need to strike the doctor's testimony.

But still, if the State has the obligation to share the material in their possession with the defense, and they are charged with constructive possession (or knowledge at least) of such material, then they failed in their obligation.

I do think this has possible appellate ramifications.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jury will now be called back into the courtroom.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Right.  And it is his expert OPINION (not fact) that he has attested to, so far.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder if the jury enjoyed their 2 hour lunch?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> As to the "Richardson" hearing I wonder how the State of Florida incorporates the "constructive knowledge" component?



That's a great question...possible appellate issue?

_Never mind; you answered that in your next post._


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

What was it that the prosecutor swore to?  The link I had available had sound shut off.  I now found what seems like a better link.  But I missed what the prosecutor had to swear he didn't know about.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Jeantel was born in Miami.
The Trials of Rachel Jeantel: In the Eyes of the Media
A nineteen year old high school senior, Rachel Jeantel, was born and raised in Miami by a single Haitian mother. She explains that her family is of Haitian-Dominican background but that she speaks and understands English very well.

In Jeantel's MIND she speaks and understands English very well.   She went to school here all her life.   The reason why she imagines that she speaks and understands English very well is because that's the kind of English they speak in her neighborhood and in her school.

English should be her first language, but it obviously is not.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

The Judge still won't allow the fact that St Skittles had THC in his system into evidence.

Reversible error.  Big time.  In a BIG, big way.

If this ends in a conviction, an Appeals Court throws it out


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

This trial is a freaking joke.

If Zimmerman is found guilty of Second Degree Murder, the only reason they find him guilty is because of death threats to their families or something. This is crazy stupid.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> What has it that the prosecutor swore to.  The link I had available had sound shut off.  I now found what seems like a better link.  But I missed what the prosecutor had to swear he didn't know about.



That the idiot ME had changed his mind on the effects of the THC found in St Skittles system.

Keep in mind, the Judge ruled earlier that the fact that THC was found in St Skittles system would not be allowed into Court because the ME had earlier said it wouldn't affect him.

NOW, the ME is saying it might have.

The Judge STILL won't allow it into evidence.

Reversible error.  If this trial ends up in a conviction, the Court of Appeals tosses it on that alone


----------



## Meister (Jul 5, 2013)

The ME has put the THC level into play under testimony


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

More sloppy police work. Using one stick with all five fingers to collect the scrapings....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"Like I told you, I don't remember anything"


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Man, everyone working for the state in this case is going to be fired after this trial.

Does Florida or whatever city they are in vote for these people? Lord have MERCY! This is dumb, lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > As to the "Richardson" hearing I wonder how the State of Florida incorporates the "constructive knowledge" component?
> ...



The pot changing opinion is reversible error, I believe Z can get a new trial on that if convicted.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

Meister said:


> The ME has put the THC level into play under testimony



Incorrect.  

The Jury wasn't in the Courtroom.

And the Judge still won't allow St Skittles THC level into evidence


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



She could have dictated the letter to someone who could write.   If Jeantel could print, but not write cursive, she could easily have written the letter in printing.   She didn't.   That's not the problem though.  If she did not write the letter but dictated it, she cannot read the letter and therefore cannot authenticate the letter as hers.  They would have to have the person who wrote the letter on the stand to testify under oath that they wrote down exactly what Jeantel said.  

The way it looks, really the way it looks, is that Rachel Jeantel neither wrote nor dictated the letter.   She asked a friend to write a nice letter for her because she had no idea what to say.   She doesn't know what's in the letter and never did.   The first time she saw it was likely when she was on the witness stand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"I told you I don't have memory"


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

The fingernail has to connect to Travons hand for me to identify.. this  guys is a nut case


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > As to the "Richardson" hearing I wonder how the State of Florida incorporates the "constructive knowledge" component?
> ...



Yeah, but let's not overlook the key fact.

The defendant only has to worry about the appeal if he loses the trial.

While possible, I see that as HIGHLY unlikely at this point.

I think the prosecutors have got to be feeling pretty deflated.  

Their stupidly brought horrible case went in even more poorly than it deserved to go in.   And to end up with Dr. Bao testifying like this -- notes and all -- has got to feel terrible from their professional perspective.

I see very little reason (i.e., I see almost no reason at all) to believe that the judge will grant the expected defense motion at the end of the States case for a dismissal.  (In NY it would be called a trial order of dismissal.)  But that would certainly be a more rational outcome, based on the "quality" of the State's case, than continuing this clusterfuck of a trial.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

There are many types of flakes in existence; snowflakes, corn flakes (27 varieties), oat flakes, dandruff flakes, ice flakes, paint flakes, AND

Bao flakes!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



They don't figure it out until they get home that night to watch the latest Nancy Grapes episode.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a feeling that Bao won't be a medical examiner any more after today.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe the doctor should look at the pictures of the hands again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That's if Fancy Grapes even shows up tonight.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Oh I agree; an acquittal is in the cards.  And I also agree that this is a massive embarrassment to the Prosecution.  I'm just brainstorming and counting the number of times the train has left the tracks during the last week.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Prosecutor must be tired of defense making a fool of his witness.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Interchangeable? No. Correct? Usually. Then my opinions are based in facts, not emotion.
Nearly everyone here thinks Dee Dee was funny. Fact. You don't. That is your opinion and apparently, that is based on emotion.

This guy is a clown too, but I'm guessing you have no issues with his testimony at all and see him as a very effective witness for the State.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I also wonder if the doctor's testimony might not raise appellate issues as to prior convictions (i.e., convictions of other defendants) wherein the doctor was the expert witness who (maybe) had notes which he failed to share with the State and the defense.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 5, 2013)

This judge is WOAT.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

This ME fucked up.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This ME fucked up.



That's an opinion.

It could *change in* the next *hour*.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Watching the states "Experts" in this trial, you have to wonder if they just pulled people off the street and gave them notes to memorize.

Are all trials run like this, where the states "Experts" are whacked out whackos?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No.  It's neither cruel nor tasteless.

If you have allegedly written something, you can be expected to READ it.

If you can't read it because you can't read cursive, then you didn't fucking WRITE it.

It's kinda one or the other.

This prosecution is the cruel and tasteless joke.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This ME fucked up.
> ...







*Good show, old man!*​


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



It certainly makes you wonder how "Independent" the "Independent Medical Examiner" is.  In the area I live in, several convictions were reversed on appeal due to IME issues and prosecutorial misconduct.  I'll have to research it further to see if I can find any similar circumstances to this insanity.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Dr. Hottie took pictures of the whole body and he remembered 6 years before, probably because he DOCUMENTED everything and his testimony was FACT not FICTION.

We need Dr. Hottie on the case, at the very least so we can watch him on the stand for a couple more days.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Witness:  No one knows the Martin autopsy better than me.

Attorney:  But you don't remember anything.

Witness:  Yes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



Duck!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Seminole County contracts to Volusia County for autopsies, so TM was shipped over there as the lab is contracted to Orange and tox was shipped there.

I would think a district/county away would put even more a barrier of unbiased in between what should already be a just the facts, jack thing.  What would be his dog in the fight?

I don't get this.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh god... what a mess this ME is.  What a friggin mess.

If I was on the jury I'd discount everything the ME has said. 

The prosecution is gonna have to rely on GZ's testimony.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Seminole County might give some thought to going to some other county from now on.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

justsomeguy said:


> this judge is woat.



a WHAT?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Dr. Hottie took pictures of the whole body and he remembered 6 years before, probably because he DOCUMENTED everything and his testimony was FACT not FICTION.
> 
> We need Dr. Hottie on the case, at the very least so we can watch him on the stand for a couple more days.
> 
> View attachment 26696



Instead we got Dr. I forgottie 

You would think this case would be memorable, it took off in the headlines just a few weeks later.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Oh god... what a mess this ME is.  What a friggin mess.
> 
> If I was on the jury I'd discount everything the ME has said.
> 
> The prosecution is gonna have to rely on GZ's testimony.



And what GZ said, in sum and substance, was:  "I shot, but only after I had my nose busted, Trayvon was on top of me and pounding my head into the cement pavement and I feared that I was going to get killed (or seriously injured)."

Yes.

I think that IS what the prosecution is left with.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You are correct that I don't find it funny to keep repeating the same joke over and over.  It's contemptable, idiotic..  This may or may not come as a surprise to you but I don't always find your opinions based on facts or even correct.

I have been posting all morning about my issues with this expert witness.  I'm hoping he changes his tone and just gives them yes or no answers so we can get through this in a timely manner.  At least a lot of this wasn't heard by the jury so we'll go from here.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Hottie took pictures of the whole body and he remembered 6 years before, probably because he DOCUMENTED everything and his testimony was FACT not FICTION.
> ...



I wonder why the ME have trouble remembering an examination on a black teen... hate to say this but ... nah it goes without saying.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Oh god... what a mess this ME is.  What a friggin mess.
> 
> If I was on the jury I'd discount everything the ME has said.
> 
> The prosecution is gonna have to rely on GZ's testimony.



This ME is not doing the prosecution any good, that's for sure.   He testified that they couldn't get Martin's fingernail clippings because his nails were too short to clip, which would certainly affect whatever fingernail scrapings they got and explains why they got so little evidence.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god... what a mess this ME is.  What a friggin mess.
> ...



Agreed.. easier to grab the football when you don't have nails..  GZ's explanation gets better..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I don't think he has a dog in the fight I think he's totally incompetant and the answer is as simple as that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Goose!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Zimmerman was NOT scratched, so frankly it's just silly to "predict" that Trayvon WOULD have had any of Zimmerman's skin under his nails.

The fingernail shit is a side show as I see this case.  It's of no relevance to THIS case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

West: (pauses drinking tasty court water) I'm sorry.  WTF are you going on about?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

OK that cleared up a question for me. He was shot in the right ventricle AND the lung.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Wonderful.  He has a "very great interest" in other self-defense cases; so much that he does independent research on others who were shot in apparent self-defense cases.

I mean all self-defense shootings have to be the same, right?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Is this for real? He just said the other case was a "Real Self Defense Case".

Why did West not do something about it?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He may not have a dog in this fight, but he is testifying defensively (that is, as though any disagreement with HIM and HIS opinion is an affront).

And I don't know that he is incompetent.  But he is doing a lousy job as a WITNESS describing what his office did and what it MEANS in layman' terms.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god... what a mess this ME is.  What a friggin mess.
> ...



Agreed... the prosecution should be shooting for involuntary manslaughter at this point.. I wonder, can the prosecution ask for a mistrial at this point?  Or do they have to hope the defense does?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Normally, if the STATE asks for a "mistrial," they are screwed if the motion is granted due to the Constitutional principle of Double Jeopardy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Omg

He watched a different autopsy learned so much from it he changed his whole opinion.

What is this idiot even talking about.

He doesn't know shit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Should have sent the autopsy to Orange Cnty. Dr. G would be, at least understandable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Things are getting testy in there.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

And in THIS case only ONE person KNOWS....

Yeah.

Thanks doctor.

That one person is GZ so maybe HE does know that Trayvon DID speak and move his arms.  

The Doctor's testimony is HELPFUL to the defense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

West: "Would he be able to move"

Shipping: "Only one person in this world would know".



Who is that person, Bao???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Is this for real? He just said the other case was a "Real Self Defense Case".
> 
> Why did West not do something about it?



That's what he said... I'm trying to follow along but at this point I'm just (facepalm).


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> West: "Would he be able to move"
> 
> Shipping: "Only one person in this world would know".
> 
> ...



Two people fought.  There were no other folks THERE at time.  One of the 2 combatants is dead.   So ONLY the survivor could POSSIBLY "know."

As I say, this guy is KILLING the PROSECUTION.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

I can empathize with the frustrations of both sides....and the judge.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

West is now focusing on the abraisions on the fingers.  With all of the terrible injuries GZ endured, I mean he did require bandaids, those abraisions were likely life threatening.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL, essentially West is asking:



> Even an incompetant idiot such as yourself could tel this was not a contact wound?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> West is now focusing on the abraisions on the fingers.  With all of the terrible injuries GZ endured, I mean he did require bandaids, those abraisions were likely life threatening.



And you take offense at laughing at Dee Dee


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Loose contact and hard contact.

I don't remember Dr. Hottie using those "technical terms".  He used stipling, etc.  You know doctor medical terms.  The kind of terms MEs use.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

One can draw a conclusion from things like soot and stippling.

There are recognized terms such as "contact" or "close contact."

But Dr. Bao seems to have his OWN odd way of characterizing things.

He is a hideous witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

"when I give you opinion in my deposition, first thing I have to be safe"


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

You would NOT get stippling on the victim's skin at that range (meaning up to 4 feet).  The doctor is simply wrong.

WTF?

This is absurd.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> One can draw a conclusion from things like soot and stippling.
> 
> There are recognized terms such as "contact" or "close contact."
> 
> ...



That's one way to put it.

I'm leaning more towards fn incompetent moron.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution should be objecting more.  Bao is doing a little better now that the jury is present.  

I'm glad this came out about his length and weight.  O'Mara said several times that Trayvon was his height (6'-2), trying to make him out to be this huge linebacker.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> One can draw a conclusion from things like soot and stippling.
> 
> There are recognized terms such as "contact" or "close contact."
> 
> ...



He is lucky he works on cadavers and not live human beings.  His medical malpractice premiums would be off the charts.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "when I give you opinion in my deposition, first thing I have to be safe"



Wait, you didn't make a comment about Dee Dee not being able to read cursive..

You're slipping.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > One can draw a conclusion from things like soot and stippling.
> ...



laughing out loud!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

.4 inches and 4 ft?

I'm pretty sure *I* could do better that that.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> can the prosecution ask for a mistrial at this point?  Or do they have to hope the defense does?



Swear I was thinking the same thing 5 mins ago!  This may be the first time in my life I've ever felt the prosecution should throw in the towel, they have that bad a case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "when I give you opinion in my deposition, first thing I have to be safe"
> ...



I made a comment about DeeDee not being able to read a letter that she wrote.


Do try to keep up.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Ho. Lee. Shit.

I think hes trying to get Bernie disbarred.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Again,

Martin Sucker Punches Zimmerman, knocks Zimmerman down.
Zimmerman is on his back and Martin gets on top of him throwing down blows to his head.
Zimmerman starts screaming for help, but no one comes.
Zimmerman sees someone looking, but turns around and walks away.
Martin, according to Zimmerman, sees Zimmermans gun and says, "You going to die tonight".
Martin gets shot.

At what point in that whole thing do you think Zimmerman felt like he had no other choice?

I know there are people out there who want so badly for Zimmerman to be guilty. Why? I don't know, but they do. There are also people who want him found not guilty, but they are hoping for riots or whatever. Most people, like in this thread have tried to be objective, but the evidence and testimony given says "SELF DEFENSE!!!".

Why are people still ignoring the evidence and testimony? I just don't understand.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Gunshot Wounds


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Funny, we can admit Zimmerman's collegiate records into evidence, but we won't allow the trace THC evidence in Martin's body....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah!  Don't speak for the fingernail stick guy!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Ho. Lee. Shit.
> 
> I think hes trying to get Bernie disbarred.




Did I miss something?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The abraision so small on Trayvon's finger, it couldn't be measured.



I think he had a scary feeling that his injuries wouldnt be enough to claim fear for his life...now you know the reason for "Youre gonna die tonight" and "he went for my gun" embellishments.

Anything that cant be confirmed on audio or by eyewitness, he is most likely embellishing...my suspicion for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The prosecution should be objecting more.  Bao is doing a little better now that the jury is present.
> 
> I'm glad this came out about his length and weight.  O'Mara said several times that Trayvon was his height (6'-2), trying to make him out to be this huge linebacker.



As far a I recall it was Trayvons family giving the initial account that he was 6'2

The initial police report puts him at 6'


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The abraision so small on Trayvon's finger, it couldn't be measured.
> ...



OR -- he (GZ) was simply telling the truth; and there is no possibility of evidence contradicting the truth.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I look forward to the phrase "the State collapses."

Errr --- rests.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

So much for the prosecution resting today... court is in recess for 10 minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

The Bernster needs a #tequila shot break.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The prosecution should be objecting more.  Bao is doing a little better now that the jury is present.
> 
> I'm glad this came out about his length and weight.  O'Mara said several times that Trayvon was his height (6'-2), trying to make him out to be this huge linebacker.



You can't object because your own witness is an idiot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

de la Rionda wants a 10 minute break. He's probably trying to figure out how to salvage his "Titanic" of a case.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Ho. Lee. Shit.
> ...



He keeps talking about how much time he has spent with the Prosecution discussing this case, likely comparing it to other self-defense cases, yet not offering any discovery to the defense.

Bernie knows more than he has offered the defense.  If this doctor keeps talking, he's going to walk Bernie straight into an ethics violation.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Bernster needs a #tequila shot break.





Personally, after that hideous case put on by the State and that horror show of a final witless, I'd want a Scotch on the rocks.

Make it a triple.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

That did not go well for the prosecution. [/understatement]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yep he had the I need a drink look when asked for the break.

Maybe he doesn't need NG today to figured out how screwed he is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The prosecution should be objecting more.  Bao is doing a little better now that the jury is present.
> 
> I'm glad this came out about his length and weight.  O'Mara said several times that Trayvon was his height (6'-2), trying to make him out to be this huge linebacker.



6'2" and fit? He'd be a linebacker on about any high school team.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

I lost feed due to rain and am stuck listening to clerks gossip.   Which sucks because I have no idea who the bitch is they are trashing


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder if Bernie will call Ms Fulton back to the stand to ask her about the button again?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

OK, this exchange really did not happen did it?  Please tell me I imagined this:



> Bao: No one knows more about autopsy than me.
> 
> West: Yet you can't remember anything?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution should be objecting more.  Bao is doing a little better now that the jury is present.
> ...



He was only 5'-11 and 156 lbs. or so.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Wouldn't it be great if DeeDee took Dr. Bao's notes for him and wrote them in cursive?

That one goes out to Sarah!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...


Which one is it..."he hasn't lied" or "he hasn't lied as often?" Can't be both.



JustSomeGuy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey a-hole, the town of Sanford FL is notorious for it's racist history. Have you factored that in?
> ...


SANFORD FLORIDA'S LONG HISTORY of RACISM - Topix
The City of Sanford?s Racist Past - The Daily Beast
Jackie Robinson, Trayvon Martin and the Sad History of Sanford, Florida | The Nation

Looks like you need to learn about the place you call home fella.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

*There are no words.  Seriously.*​


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


But according to GADAWG, you have the right to shoot someone just because they hit you. That's it.

It doesn't work like that, you have to be in fear of your life.

We do not live in the wild wild West anymore. Those days are long gone.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



BULL SHIT. LIKE USUAL FROM YOU.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Floyd Mayweather is 5' 8" and weighs around 150 lbs.  He has never lost a professional fight.  Size isn't everything.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Ho. Lee. Shit.
> ...



He supervises the techs, but doesn't know how they do their job.  

Really?

Nurses supervise nursing assistants.

Lawyers supervise paralegals.

How can the supervisor not know how the non professionals do their jobs?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Why did the defense allow the end of the ME's testimony after the ME said "I don't know the Trayvon Martin case, so" and the the Prosecutor interrupted him?

Why was this guy on the stand?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Along with the DA.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Funny, we can admit Zimmerman's collegiate records into evidence, but we won't allow the trace THC evidence in Martin's body....



Oh, nooo's, anything that shows that trayvon was a *thug is racist*. You see blacks get a double standard in this country. The left is killing our justice system.

Fuck every single fucking one of you pieces of dog shit on the left and fuck all you racist blacks!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

GZ went free for sure today. If not by this jury, then by court of appeals. Every appeal to that court by the defense in this case has overturned this judge's ruling. Several reversible errors in this case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Omg now the state is going to talk about the weather.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



It's testimony from this morning.  If you can't bring facts to the threads, maybe you should just shut up.  You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Omg now the state is going to talk about the weather.



Well, it WAS raining somewhere in Texas.  And I think parts of NY saw sun that day.

 So ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Bernster needs a #tequila shot break.



You know, I understand what Bao was saying about learning from a subsequent case.  I know the general public thinks doctors and nurses are supposed to know everything the day the get the diploma.  But IRL, they don't.  And neither do lawyers.  You learn constantly.  That is why it is called a 'practice.'  But I don't think BAO did a very good job of explaining what he was trying to get across about the subsequent case.  

When you realize that in a lot of medical research N = only 3 or 4, but you have a practice of 1000 patients.  Which will be the most reliable as a learning tool, 3 or 4 cases in a study or  your 1000 patients?  That's a no brainer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Not the point.  The defense has consistently misstated things to give the jury a different picture than was actually the case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

The State rests.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The State has rested. I repeat, the State has rested.


----------



## Meister (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Apparently, your just talking about how emotional you are with this case, in regards to leaving out the evidence that of the prosecuting attorney's own witnesses have given.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I doubt this judge will permit the case to be tossed right now.

But she SHOULD grant it.

Call it a mercy killing.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So now we know why GZ carries a gun.  If hes following someone in the dark and they confront him he shoots them.

Sorry his injuries do not reflect his embellishments.  If Trayvon is the bigger kid, then what is the result of the 12-14 punches to the face that GZ said he got?

He looks like he received one good shot to the nose...12-14 shots?...wheres the damage from those?  His face doesnt look like its been punched a dozen times.  He would have been an absolute bloody mess with abrasions all over his face if that were true.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So Zimerman will testify he was not in fear of his life when he shot Martin.
With eye witness testimony stating undisputed that Martin was on top of Zimmerman and had him pinned on the ground hitting him you believe that does not make someone fear for their life.
No Marc, the burden is that Zimmerman has NO DUTY TO RETREAT and defending one's self is a broad area.
Shooting and killing can be used in self defense of one's self if someone is attacking you. 

Marc, hate to break the news to you now as you obviously do no research on your own:

The law in Florida contains TWO presumptions that favor a defendant who is making a self defense claim:
1. The *PRESUMPTION* THAT THE DEFENDANT had a reasonable fear that deadly force was necessary.
and
2. The *PRESUMPTION* THAT THE VICTIM intended to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.

REASONABLE  is a broad and vague area Marc. I actually do not like this law but it IS THE LAW.
And we are not a nation of has been talking head media that you have been listening to.

Those things will be charged to the jury in the jury charges by the Judge that ARE PRESUMED. Zimmerman has to do NOTHING to prove either one of them.
Additionally, as I schooled you on earlier the defendant HAS NO DUTY to retreat. 

Pretty good for an "a-hole" huh Marc.
Give it up or get back to us when you study up and research THE LAW.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

No.  He carries a gun in the event that somebody tries to kill him.

As it turned out, that was a good thing for GZ.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The prosecution is bringing the case.  All the witnesses to this point have been prosecution witnesses.  The prosecution is in control.  What grounds do they have for a mistrial?  These have all been their own witnesses.  How much sense does it make for the prosecution to want this case thrown out?   First, there is a little double jeopardy issue, but in the interest of justice the charges _could_ be brought again.  But why?  All the witnesses would still be the same.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> GZ went free for sure today. If not by this jury, then by court of appeals. Every appeal to that court by the defense in this case has overturned this judge's ruling. Several reversible errors in this case.



The only reason this is on my t.v every fucking day is idiocy.  The media is nothing but pure scum.


George Zimmerman will be a rich man.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Defense is moving to dismiss 2nd Degree murder charges against the defendant.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Involuntary manslaughter is not a lesser included.  To be a lesser included all the elements of the original charge have to be met.  The original charge was a _voluntary_ shooting.  What don't you get about that?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I apologize.  I misread your point.  My mistake.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Again, not quite true.  The family and the media did that.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok this is not a trial, it is live from the Improv, right?



> MOM:I am not exactly sure what the States case is


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

M O'M:  The state's case is.... well I'm not exactly sure what the state's case is yet."

Yeah.  We're with ya Mark.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Meister said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Same as 90% of the black population last election. All they care about is RACE, NOT evidence or fact.

These people disgust me. RACIST FUCKERS!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Sarah would convict an innocent man because she doesn't like his attorney's attempt at levity.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, when all else fails there is always the race card.
RAYZIZM was the cause of Martin's death.
Amazing it took this long to get it out.
And it was 60 years ago that Robinson was wrongly persecuted in Sanford, Florida. 
Interesting that in the late 60s my father and 2 other men with the College Entrance Examination Board went to that area because the school board of a county near there would not allow blacks to take the SAT. Dad and his friends from CEEB told them that if the blacks could not take the SAT NO ONE WOULD.
And they caved in.
Racism has nothing to do with this trail TODAY. All of that was 50 YEARS AGO.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I am officially a home team rooter at this point.  My bias is now offical.  I side with GZ and his lawyer.

I think his Circumstantial Evidence argument -- based on the evidence brought forth at THIS godforsaken trial -- is RIGHT on the mark.

The Judge really SHOULD grant the motion to dismiss the charges.

Aside from HUGE headlines, it would simply be the right thing to do logically, morally and legally.

I seriously doubt the judge will do it.

Too bad.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> The State rests.



And should be sentenced to 50 years hard labor after this debacle!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ok this is not a trial, it is live from the Improv, right?
> 
> 
> 
> > MOM:I am not exactly sure what the States case is



Jinx 

Lol


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Indisputable fact my client was attacked by Trayvon Martin

Bingo!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...




How can you supervise if you have no idea what they are supposed to do???


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

The only REASONABLE hypothesis from the EVIDENCE is consistent with innocence (i.e., justification).

There is no REASONABLE hypothesis from the EVIDENCE consistent with his alleged guilt:  there is no reasonable hypothesis that warrants a denial of the defense motion.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Winner, winner!  Chicken dinner!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Hey, when all else fails there is always the race card.
> RAYZIZM was the cause of Martin's death.
> Amazing it took this long to get it out.
> And it was 60 years ago that Robinson was wrongly persecuted in Sanford, Florida.
> ...



Not on Zimmermans side, but on the other side it is sure as fuck is.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Why are you sorry about anything?  I'm certainly not, other than that a terrible situation unfolded that evening, which took one life and tarnished another.

This has been stated over and over again: the severity of his injuries is not the issue.  The issue is whether Zimmerman had a reasonable fear of either death or serious bodily injury.  He suffered injuries, and even the State's witnesses concluded they most likely came from contact with the concrete.  I'm not willing to say it is unreasonable to believe a person might have fear of death or serious bodily injury when that occurs.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

If the judge does dismiss the charges, can the State refile?

I guess they could if a new witness were to come forward, but I don't know.

It don't matter, this judge isn't going to throw it out, she isn't brave enough to do it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You're REALLY shocked that an account from a third party made four months after a conversation might not be consistent with the account of the person who was actually there and had recounted what took place numerous times over a space of days...weeks...and months...with that account remaining essentially the same?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't think the judge has the intestinal fortitude to take the heat for acquittal here.

She should...but I don't think she will.

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

After all of this, she will still deny a judgement of acquittal.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Any chance she'll aquit now?  

I don't think she's brave enough


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I don't think the judge has the intestinal fortitude to take the heat for acquittal here.
> 
> She should...but I don't think she will.
> 
> I hope I am wrong.



Yeah, this is going to continue on. This judge has been for the prosecution from the beginning.

Although, it would be cool if she did.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> After all of this, she will still deny a judgement of acquittal.



And she will do so based on Dee Dee, The fired ME from another district, and the mother's statement in the mayor's office. Reversible error. He walks


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If the judge does dismiss the charges, can the State refile?
> 
> I guess they could if a new witness were to come forward, but I don't know.
> 
> It don't matter, this judge isn't going to throw it out, she isn't brave enough to do it.



One of our lawyerees needs to answer.  But I think if she does it without prejudice they can.

A they won't refile
B she won't dismiss

We're going to be here til the bleeding bloody train wreck verdict.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If the judge does dismiss the charges, can the State refile?
> 
> I guess they could if a new witness were to come forward, but I don't know.
> 
> It don't matter, this judge isn't going to throw it out, she isn't brave enough to do it.




I don't think so...I believe this would be an acquittal based on the States failure to prove their case...but I could be wrong.


----------



## SAJason (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> After all of this, she will still deny a judgement of acquittal.



Unfortunately, I believe you are probably right.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You asked for a link where Zimmerman said he was reaching for something. Buy the way, people do keep guns in their coat pockets.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

Marc needs to take a play out of Mayor Kasim Reed's playbook.
We have a long history in this area of racial harmony. However, I did see bad things happen to blacks in the late 60s and early 70s and fought to stop it. Thankfully I was raised right with my mother's Quaker background and my father being a Marine officer that believed in equality and the desegregation of the military and schools in the south from the late 40s. 
Mayor Reed here is a straight shooter and does not bow into the circus show professional "civil rights" leaders and in fact has called for the prosecution of some when they have committed frauds.
This is not a us versus them issue as Marc would have you believe and which was sold to the public via the media from the start.
This is a criminal trial separate from a civil suit to try a man presumed innocent until proven guilty.
No matter how hard the "Zimmerman is a blood thirsty murderer" team parrots what their masters order them to speak.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > After all of this, she will still deny a judgement of acquittal.
> ...



I will admit he has made a convincing case for acquittal though. I say a 20 percent chance.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

[MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION] is right


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Wait a second...your claim is that someone who is "afraid" of the man following him...runs away to the safety of the condo he's staying in...but then RETURNS to the area where the man is?  That makes sense to you?  Really?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

We've got to get us a taste of that tasty court water.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

I would rather have a jury verdict.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Posters here are hoping for this case to be dismissed?  Gives me hope that the jury will do the right thing.  The kid was murdered and Zimmerman does not deserve to just go live his life and possibly kill again.

There needs to be some consequences for this guy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Our government and many within the black community wants it to be a US vrs them. Our government and the left won't be happy until they get their riots of hate.

Innocent people are going to die over this shit. Illgoical and idiocy rules this case.

I wish the evidence would be the focus.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

The state just rested their case. That seemed quick. I guess they had to b/c they never had a case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> I would rather have a jury verdict.



Why? Why should the defense be forced to go on with questioning? The prosecution clearly demonstrated that they have no solid prima facie case to infer guilt on the defendant.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Posters here are hoping for this case to be dismissed?  Gives me hope that the jury will do the right thing.  The kid was murdered and Zimmerman does not deserve to just go live his life and possibly kill again.
> 
> There needs to be some consequences for this guy.



Not dismissed, judgement of acquittal based on the states not making it's case 

Really, are you even following the proceedings ?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Law of Self Defense ? Zimmerman Trial Review? How We Got Here, And Where We?re Going

He is basically reading this and citing precedent of previous Florida cases that gave judgment of acquittal and that were reversed when the judgment of acquittal was not given. Judges HATE having their rulings overturned!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Posters here are hoping for this case to be dismissed?  Gives me hope that the jury will do the right thing.  The kid was murdered and Zimmerman does not deserve to just go live his life and possibly kill again.
> 
> There needs to be some consequences for this guy.



Emotion has no place when a mans life is on the line. This is a clear cut case for self defense, the evidence, the testimony, all of it says Zimmerman did everything correctly.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

And the obvious reason that Zimmerman would want to reach for his phone is that he is now being threatened by the man that he had been trying to follow at a distance...only now that threat is not at a distance or from outside of a vehicle...it's up close and personal.

If Martin mistakenly thinks Zimmerman is going for a weapon and punches him in the face to prevent that then you have to go back to the REASON that Zimmerman feels the need to reach for his phone to call the police!  It's because he's concerned about this person who has just come out of the dark to confront him.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



True story:

Fifteen or twenty years ago, we were having a real problem down here with tourists getting car-jacked after arriving at the Miami Airport.

It was so bad that several European Countries were threatening to put 'Travel Warnings' out for people headed to Miami.

Florida is the #1 Tourist destination on Earth.  Nobody else even gets close.  It's big money.  BIG money.

So the State told Miami to get it's shit together -- Or else.

They tried everything, extra Cops, tiplines, Cops on foot, helicopter patrols....  Everything.

Nothing worked.

Here's what was happeneing.  When you rent a car and leave the Miami Airport, if you turn one direction, you're fine.  You turn the other direction and in two minutes you're in the heart of Liberty City.  Bad neighborhood.

The local crack heads knew something that hadn't occured to our gubmint officials yet --

All rented and leased cars at that time had license plates that started with an "X' a "Y" or a "Z".

So the bad guys knew that those people wandering around in Liberty City were tourists and definitely unarmed.

So they were singling them out and car-jacking and often murdering them.

Solution....  Simple.  Just stop using those license plates.

Because down here, most residents have a gun in their car with them.  Something about three moves and it's perfectly legal.  In fact, the Cops don't pay any attention to that.  Everybody carries down here, Marc.  Everybody.

So our resident crackheads got desperate and started trying to carjack people without the fore-knowledge that they'd be unarmed tourists and....

They got the shit killed out of themselves.  It was so bad that the Miami NAACP made a big stink about.  About how too many of 'their' people were getting killed.

They were told to shut the fuck up and go away.

You try to carjack people down here and you ain't gonna live very long.  Billy Bob is gonna shoot your ass dead.  REAL dead.

And down here, in Florida, Marc?

You walk up to someone and punch him in the nose, breaking it?

And the odds are pretty good you're going to die that day.  Maybe that minute.

And nothing will be done to the guy or girl that shot you.

You don't like it?  Stay out of Florida


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I don't think the judge has the intestinal fortitude to take the heat for acquittal here.
> 
> She should...but I don't think she will.
> 
> I hope I am wrong.





R.D. said:


> Any chance she'll aquit now?
> 
> I don't think she's brave enough



Hilarious. So now you've got it all set up.  In your minds, of course he's innocent and everyone can see that (not).  And the only reason he won't be acquited is because the judge and/or jury are afraid of riots.  You get to have it both ways. Either he goes free because  he deseves to, or he doesn't because people are afraid of rioting.  Cute.  

The fact is, he is a guilty man who should not be acquited.  The judge and jury don't have to see it your way and very well may not.  You folks are the ones who are biased.  Since when does an innnocent person go out for a walk in the evening and end up dead because of a gun toting vigilante and it's the innocent person's fault he is dead?  It's a wishful dream for all of you gun nuts that carry around your weapons just waiting for a chance to blow someone away, and you don't even realize how far off the  mark you are about how the rest of the people in this country feel about private citizens carrying weapons and shooting anyone who  looks at them cross eyed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Posters here are hoping for this case to be dismissed?  Gives me hope that the jury will do the right thing.  The kid was murdered and Zimmerman does not deserve to just go live his life and possibly kill again.
> 
> There needs to be some consequences for this guy.



WHETHER the kid was "murdered" is the QUESTION, not the premise.

In fact, the evidence DOES support the position of the defense that it was NOT murder.

The kid was killed but that is not the same thing as "murder."

What is at issue is whether or not the killing was legally "justified."

Based on the State's case (even though I doubt the judge will rule accordingly) the proper answer SHOULD be "yes."  He was justified.  The STATE failed to PROVE its own case beyond a reasonable doubt.

Thus, the Judge SHOULD enter the judgment of ACQUITTAL right here and right now.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather have a jury verdict.
> ...



No, I am all for the defense making the motion but I do not see it granted as there are material facts that are jury questions to me.
Credibility of the eye witness which I believe is strong but that is a material fact issue and all of those are jury questions to decide.
However, if the Judge believes that falls within the presumption of allowable force then maybe so but I would rather have a jury decide that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Posters here are hoping for this case to be dismissed?  Gives me hope that the jury will do the right thing.  The kid was murdered and Zimmerman does not deserve to just go live his life and possibly kill again.
> ...



It was clearly not self defense.  Zimmerman had no life threatening injuries and Trayvon only had one.  The gunshot wound.  Call it emotion if you wish but this jury hopefully sees the case differently than you.

The kid is dead and Zimmerman is fine.  That's clearly murder.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the judge has the intestinal fortitude to take the heat for acquittal here.
> ...


 
Sigh, you want to start from the beginning again?  

It's standard procedure and nothing in the States case so far contradicts GZ testimony outside TM's  brother and mothers unreliable claim he was calling for help.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Zimmerman is innocent of Second Degree Murder. The only thing Zimmerman is guilty of is Self Defense.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

The whole notion that Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin with the intent of using his gun flies right out the window when you actually look at the situation.

Zimmerman doesn't draw his weapon until he fears that the man who is atop him and has been beating him without letup has noticed his gun and is trying to get it.  Only then...does Zimmerman elect to use the weapon.

But more importantly...if Trayvon Martin REALLY is frightened by the "creepy assed Cracker" that followed him...what possible reason would he have to leave the safety of the condo he was staying at...a condo that he could have very easily called the police himself to report the "stalking"...and walk back up the hundred yards plus to get to where Zimmerman is returning to his SUV?  And if he DID do that simply to see if the man was still there (your claim that I'm sorry to say that I find to be almost laughable, 25) why wouldn't he let the man continue on his way?  Why would he step out of the darkness and ask "You got a problem?"...an opening salvo that anyone who's ever been in a fight recognizes as threatening.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No.  You remain flatly wrong and illogical on this point.

 It isn't "clearly" murder.  And it isn't even _"probably"_ murder.

It's a killing.  Not all killings are murder.

A life threatening injury is NOT legally required.

This was by ALL appearances (if one is bound by the evidence and logic) a justified shooting.

Tragic?  You bet.  A murder?  Nope.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I agree, regardless of what O'Mara contends, the judge will deny the motion. I will be flatly surprised if she grants it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

HEY MARC:

A few weeks ago here in Atlanta a new Nike shoe was coming out and there was a line of people that waited over night to get the shoes. 
That morning early a black man came and attempted to rob another black man and ANOTHER black man pulled his gun out and shot him.
DEAD.
The man that shot and killed him was not being threatened in ANY WAY.
And the police did not charge him with anything.
Right in your own back yard and where WERE YOU to complain about that?
There was NO force or anything. 
Because they both were BLACK.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Interesting, NBC stopped covering this case on their blog...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If the judge does dismiss the charges, can the State refile?
> ...



It is a procedural move by MOM to preserve his right to move for an NOV in the event of a jury conviction.   A motion to dismiss ior nonsuit is rarely granted because the Judge would rather step in and correct an erroneous verdict than take it away from the jury. .. while hoping all along that the jury does not mess things up.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The suspense is killing me!



Respectfully, not me. All part of the process and one has to go with what they are dealt.
Either way Zimmerman is receiving a fair trial on most issues.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

People need to go back and watch the testimony, look at the evidence again. I just don't see how you can say Zimmerman is guilty of Second Degree Murder. If you do, I just don't know what else, what other proof you need.

I guess you see guilt because Zimmerman is a White Hispanic and Martin is African American and that's all the evidence you need.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

The judge will not dismiss the case.  In order for the judge to dismiss the case or give a directed verdict, everything the prosecution claims has to be accepted as true.  If everything the prosecution has said is true, and they still haven't proven Zimmerman guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, then the verdict can be directed and the case dismissed because there are no more issues of triable fact.

O'Mara has to move for a dismissal because that's proper legal procedure.  It has no bearing on this particular case.   Although the attorney is doing a very good job in making the claim that the prosecution basically laid out the defense case.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

GZ was in a scrap...his injuries do not suggest life threatening injuries...the only way to believe that his life was in danger is to believe his embellishments after the fact...punched 12-14 times?  bs...where are the facial injuries that suggest that?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 

Great post. Such a great post I almost broke my self-imposed rule to not use emoticons ------- clap ,clap.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Interesting, NBC stopped covering this case on their blog...



Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com
go here


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It was clearly not self defense.  Zimmerman had no life threatening injuries and Trayvon only had one.  .





One does not need to be dead to exercise the right to self defense, nor does one have to be almost dead.  In fact, in many instances, a person properly exercising self defense will not suffer any physical injury whatsoever.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow.. O'Mara suggested that if the judgement of acquittal is denied, that he may not even bring a defense, would that not trigger jury deliberations on a verdict?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



As will I.  She will let the jury decide.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wow.. O'Mara suggested that if the judgement of acquittal is denied, that he may not even bring a defense, would that not trigger jury deliberations on a verdict?



No.  If the judge grants a judgement of acquittal, the trial is over.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Sigh.....Oh my. You people are so biased you cannot see reality.  In order to use deadly force to defend yourself, you have to be in a life threatening situaion.  You don't get to blow people away bacause they punch you in the nose.  He was not reasonably in fear of his life. The only ones who want this guy to go free are gun toting nuts who have wet dreams about blowing someone away with their precious weapons.  So don't do the arrogant, self righteous "sigh" bit with me. You're the one is is the fool.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Zimmerman doesn't need to have any life threatening injuries.  The extent of injury isn't important.  The issue isn't whether nor not Zimmerman had life threatening injuries but whether he believed he had life threatening injuries.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


*KAPOW!!!!*


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

1) meant to kill
2) didn't care

forgot 

3) in fear for life


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh boy, the prosecution keeps contending that Zimmerman acted with ill will and spite "because he aimed at the heart or the head" of Martin. Zimmerman is eeevil, eeeeeeevilll!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Gee, could Martel throw any more emotionally charged words in his argument??


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> GZ was in a scrap...his injuries do not suggest life threatening injuries...the only way to believe that his life was in danger is to believe his embellishments after the fact...punched 12-14 times?  bs...where are the facial injuries that suggest that?



The only way to deny what GZ said is to label them "embellishments (absent proof that they were).

*GZ* had the broken nose and the wounds to the back of *his* head.  

Trayvon, until the gunshot, had none EXCEPT for the abrasion to his own knuckle.  Its not like GZ viciously assaulted Trayvon's fist with his face.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > "Martin was alive for 1 to 10 minutes, _but could not move_" How convenient he points that out...
> ...


Why?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



i didnt say he went back to the condo he was staying in...where did I say that?  I dont believe that for a second and have argued ad nausea against...the evidence doesnt support it.  Come on dude, I think ive made it pretty clear what my position is and why it makes sense to me.  And none of it includes him going all the way back to his condo.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Here ya go.

Note that tactics have been changed to the bump and stop.   Someone from Florida would take off and not stop.

Traveling Miami Roads Without Becoming Prey - NYTimes.com

In addition to the safety brochures, rental companies are replacing the license plates that previously designated a car as a rented vehicle.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Arrests are not convictions


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution never proved that there was ANY ill will or spite. The state just openly called Zimmerman a liar.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> *The whole notion that Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin with the intent of using his gun flies right out the window when you actually look at the situation.*
> 
> Zimmerman doesn't draw his weapon until he fears that the man who is atop him and has been beating him without letup has noticed his gun and is trying to get it.  Only then...does Zimmerman elect to use the weapon.
> 
> But more importantly...if Trayvon Martin REALLY is frightened by the "creepy assed Cracker" that followed him...what possible reason would he have to leave the safety of the condo he was staying at...a condo that he could have very easily called the police himself to report the "stalking"...and walk back up the hundred yards plus to get to where Zimmerman is returning to his SUV?  And if he DID do that simply to see if the man was still there (your claim that I'm sorry to say that I find to be almost laughable, 25) why wouldn't he let the man continue on his way?  Why would he step out of the darkness and ask "You got a problem?"...an opening salvo that anyone who's ever been in a fight recognizes as threatening.



I agree...I dont think he was out to kill anyone...hes not that type of person.  He was a concerned citizen who made some mistakes.  

He and trayvon both have their own responsibility for what happened that night.  Trayvon paid the ultimate price and GZ needs to pay with some time in jail, IMO.  Will that happen to GZ?  As it looks now...i dont think so.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Again,

Martin Sucker Punches Zimmerman. This right here is not cause to fear for your life.
Zimmerman falls down and Martin climbs on top of him. Still no fear.
Martin pummels Zimmerman, "Ground and Pound". Still just a fight, no fear for life.
Zimmerman screams for help, none comes. Fear is starting to come about but still no reason to kill.
Zimmerman sees someone, that person walks away. Now there's fear, maybe not of death but great bodily harm.
Martin sees gun and says, "You going to die tonight" and goes for gun. Now you are in fear for your life.

SELF DEFENSE!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It was clearly not self defense.  Zimmerman had no life threatening injuries and Trayvon only had one.  .
> ...



It's my greatest hope that if I ever have to shoot someone to defend myself, they dont get the opportunity to even touch me first.

You lawyerees leave your phone number behind here just in case that ever happens


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



*Sigh*

I guess because you said so


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > <snipped>
> ...





> Prosecutors pushed Tuesday to introduce nearly 50 calls George Zimmerman made to police over an eight-year period prior to his fatal confrontation with Florida teen Trayvon Martin, as the neighborhood watch volunteer's murder trial entered a second day of testimony.


Prosecutors push to admit non-emergency calls on second day of Zimmerman murder trial | Fox News

Thanks for showing how much of a FOOL you are Amelia.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Prosecution just called Zimmerman a liar, again.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

This Judge ain't gonna take the heat of throwing this case in the trash bin of history.

It's going to the Jury.

And I suspect the Jury will vote "NOT GUILTY" in about ten seconds and spend three or four hours playing pinochle before calling for the Bailiff.

This trial is a joke.

This is like the way things used to happen to Black people in the Deep South decades ago.

But it's the same actors -- dimocraps.  Always, it's dimocraps.

The scum of the Earth.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It also shows he called on a white person and Hispanic persons. Thanks for showing how much of a FOOL you are MarcATL!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



is is.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

This is putting me to sleep...

Making a MickeyD's run.

Anyone want anything?


----------



## Zona (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Again,
> 
> Martin Sucker Punches Zimmerman. This right here is not cause to fear for your life.
> Zimmerman falls down and Martin climbs on top of him. Still no fear.
> ...



Kewl.

Now who is it that says Martin said "you going to die tonight"?  Serious question.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah I'm still waiting for said link.  That isnt moving the goalposts.  That's showing the people claiming that are full of shit because they can't produce the evidence.
People do keep guns in coat pockets.  Zimmerman didnt in this case.  What was your point?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is putting me to sleep...
> 
> Making a MickeyD's run.
> 
> Anyone want anything?



Yeah, get me 3 Big Mac's and a large Coke.



Oh, wait. Make that a Diet Coke. I have to watch my weight.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > *The whole notion that Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin with the intent of using his gun flies right out the window when you actually look at the situation.*
> ...



What mistake would warrant jail time for Zimmerman?  Or are you just trying to be "fair"?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is putting me to sleep...
> 
> Making a MickeyD's run.
> 
> Anyone want anything?



McFishy sammich please. Extra tart tarter sauce.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



They think it's the wild wild West here, Pilgrim.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Who is a$$ citing right now?  Which self defense "she" case did he cite?  I was on the phone and missed it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Nope.  "They" think the law of justification is the law, too.

Sorry that you lolberals simply don't.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is putting me to sleep...
> 
> Making a MickeyD's run.
> 
> Anyone want anything?



Double cheese and fries.  Please.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> HEY MARC:
> 
> A few weeks ago here in Atlanta a new Nike shoe was coming out and there was a line of people that waited over night to get the shoes.
> That morning early a black man came and attempted to rob another black man and ANOTHER black man pulled his gun out and shot him.
> ...



WOW. Kaboom!!!!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That Zimmerman, said, in his statement, that he went for his cell phone. Which he thought was in his right jacket pocket.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



So in other words make sure the guy is dead and then make up your own story of how you believe he threatened your life?  Wow...is that the world we live in?  You are watching the effects of that standard...you are watching the killer embellish knowing that he cannot be refuted.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This is putting me to sleep...
> ...



Lmao


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Is the duncefense done yet?  Did the judge throw the case out?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> So Zimerman will testify he was not in fear of his life when he shot Martin.
> With eye witness testimony stating undisputed that Martin was on top of Zimmerman and had him pinned on the ground hitting him you believe that does not make someone fear for their life.
> No Marc, the burden is that Zimmerman has NO DUTY TO RETREAT and defending one's self is a broad area.
> Shooting and killing can be used in self defense of one's self if someone is attacking you.
> ...



And I've been saying from the beginning that this case revolves around what you labelled as 1. No. 2, is also at the heart of this case which will be determined by the jury.

However, the way you've been spewing is as if Zimmerman is just an innocent little child caught up in some massive conspiracy to jail him.

He hasn't proven that he was in fear for his life, and he hasn't proven that the victim meant to commit a crime.

My call is that Zimmerman is TOAST!!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Wait a second...your claim is that someone who is "afraid" of the man following him..*.runs away to the safety of the condo he's staying in...but then RETURNS to the area where the man is?  That makes sense to you?  Really*?



You keep posting this like it's been entered into evidence.

It hasn't.

It's complete conjecture on your part and a few other loons.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

The only good thing to come out of the motion for a trial order of dismissal at the end of the State's case (or whatever it's called in Florida) is that the defense gets a sneak peek at the State's looming summation arguments.

Well, it's more like confirmation.

But now they KNOW the State's lawyers will claim that the placement of the bullet wound is somehow evidence of an intent to kill.

Jeez.

Such malarkey.  Thankfully, they can pre-rebut that stupidity in their own summation, now.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Post #1397.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

How many times will Mantel call George a liar before the judge stops him??


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a second...your claim is that someone who is "afraid" of the man following him..*.runs away to the safety of the condo he's staying in...but then RETURNS to the area where the man is?  That makes sense to you?  Really*?
> ...



It's not a conjecture.  It's in the record.  Zimmerman spotted Trayvon, who saw him.  Trayvon ran off and Zimmerman lost him.  Trayvon came back and confronted Zimmerman.
I dont think there's any doubt about that sequence.

So the question is, why would someone who was afraid of the guy following him successfully elude him only to turn around and confront him?  Makes no sense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Prosecutor for the third and fourth time called Zimmerman a liar. How is "HE'S A LIAR" a reason to convict?!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How many times will Mantel call George a liar before the judge stops him??



No jury present. She will not stop him from making that unsophisticated argument.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



the link does not say black people

lie much?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

If he says that GZ's pants are on fire, however, she might draw the line.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > So Zimerman will testify he was not in fear of his life when he shot Martin.
> ...



I wasn't aware he had to do this. I was always under the assumption that the state carried the burden to prove that. Maybe he has to prove these things to convince you, but not the state of Florida. Grow the fuck up man!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Who testified to that?

Where in the record is it?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Zona said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



Zimmerman of course and yes, he may not be telling the truth, we may never know. Are you sure, or is anyone sure that it didn't happen exactly like Zimmerman said it did? Is there a possibility? So far, everything, all the evidence, all the testimony says Zimmerman is telling the truth, everything. And when all the evidence and testimony confirms everything Zimmerman said happened, I'm going to believe the other parts that no one else seen or heard.

Zimmerman gave his statement before he knew who heard what and seen what and his story has stayed the same from the beginning.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm listening to the defense make so many fallacious points that it's laughable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Prosecution is relying on hearsay.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Is the duncefense done yet?  Did the judge throw the case out?



Prosecution is droning on and on and on...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes.  Zimmerman reached into his pocket.  He did not fumble through his pockets.  Mr. 25cent mentality thinks Trayvon saw Zimmerman fumbling through his pockets to get a gun.  That's absurd on its face and contradicted by the link you gave.
QED.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Again,
> 
> Martin Sucker Punches Zimmerman. This right here is not cause to fear for your life.
> Zimmerman falls down and Martin climbs on top of him. Still no fear.
> ...



You dont really believe that was said do you...watch the tape where GZ says that...My dog could read he is embellishing when he says that.  I didnt believe that even when I was being sympathetic to GZ.  GZ used it to build a case that his life was in danger.  GZ took classes he knew what he needed to say.

No one can back it up...so I dont consider it...he may have said it ....he may not have.  How fair is that to believe one side just because he says so.  Thats not being objective...it was to his great benefit to say add that in there.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm listening to the defense make so many fallacious points that it's laughable.



It's the prosecutor talking now.

So, yeah.  You ARE listening to some fallacy.

But what's REALLY laughable is your notion of "discussion."


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



They pretty much all did.  No one disputes it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm listening to the defense make so many fallacious points that it's laughable.



Is this /sarcasm ?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Sounds like a town led by vigilante rednecks...by your own account.

Great post indeed, shows the state of mind that Zimmerman also had before he went off on his vigilante killing spree.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Blah, blah, blah. Prattle, prattle, prattle.

Is this dumbass really trying to run out the clock so the jury has only Dr Shipping to think about over the weekend???



Swift move, Dumbass.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

According to the state now is that whenever anyone pulls the trigger they have ill-will or malice. So every officer to ever discharge his weapon is guilty of 2nd degree murder. Every person to ever use a weapon is guilty of attempted 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Is the duncefense done yet?  Did the judge throw the case out?
> ...



They always do.  I am watching on TV and it's always a little behind but I see the judge sitting there smiling like, ok wrap it up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Prosecutor for the third and fourth time called Zimmerman a liar. How is "HE'S A LIAR" a reason to convict?!




The entire case against Zimmerman is a leftist knee jerk reaction. They're saying to  Zimmerman what they feel they're.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The state's witness testified that you do not have to have a life threatening injury to be in reasonable fear of your life, that you do not, in fact, have to even be touched, and that it is better if you do not wait until you are.  

The dog and pony show we have all just watched belonged to the state.  They were NOT defense witnesses, even though they all looked like defense witnesses.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution is offering more bullshit to counter the defense motion.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > It was clearly not self defense.  Zimmerman had no life threatening injuries and Trayvon only had one.  .
> ...



And a STATE's witness testified it is best if you do NOT wait until you have sustained injury to defend your life.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




You do have balls.  That's for sure.   Doubling down on your errors with no shame.  

How many of his calls mentioned black people?   Less than 10.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Prosecution is relying on hearsay.



This is how the laws of the jungle work. Blacks and leftist guiltier won't accept anything else.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Seems the prosecution put more time into rebutting (?) move for an acquittal, then it spent on presenting it's case.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Prattle, prattle, prattle.
> 
> Is this dumbass really trying to run out the clock so the jury has only Dr Shipping to think about over the weekend???
> 
> ...



I wonder if the jury has yet picked up on just how horrible as a State witness Dr. Bao really was?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> The prosecution is offering more bullshit to counter the defense motion.



True.  But after the prosecution's witnesses all looked like defense witnesses, I'd really like to see what the defense has.  You know, out of curiosity.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So you stand for being a victim. Great position indeed. Shows the state of mind that you have when coming to your stance when viewing this case.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Blacks cause most of the CRIME in Sanford florida. Calling on black people is part of doing ones job...

Unless you feel that blacks should get away with crimes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I'm listening to the defense make so many fallacious points that it's laughable.
> ...



My bad, I meant prosecution. But what is laughable is you using quotation marks to allude to a word that is not stated. At least I mad a simple humanistic error. Your error is just idiotic. It's hysterical in the context that you are attempting to berate while implying stupidity.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I liked the caption on the graphic of the live feed when the prosecutor was offering his counter-argument to the defense motion:  Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses

It said the state was responding to the "judgment of acquittal [sic]."

LOL.

Could the network KNOW something?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This is putting me to sleep...
> 
> Making a MickeyD's run.
> 
> Anyone want anything?



Nah, I'm making homemade French fries tonight.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



She indeed looks bored!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Stupid ignorant you.  What I was suggesting, you twit, is that you are not engaged in a discussion.

I don't *imply* that you have been stupid.

I leave your own words to say it for everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Blah, blah, blah. Prattle, prattle, prattle.
> ...



I was thinking about that too, he got better this afternoon when the jury was present.  Not great but better.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


The defense doesnt have to show Zimmerman was in fear for his life.  It merely has to show that that a reasonable person in that situation would be in fear of death or severe bodily harm.  Now it could be FL law is different and the state must overcome the presumption of such fear.  I'm not versed on the exact detail of FL law.  But it is an easy bar to reach.  A man is down on his back and a bigger stronger younger man is pounding his head into the pavement.  Yeah, any of us would be afraid in that situation.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

So manslaughter is a lesser included charge here.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I liked the caption on the graphic of the live feed when the prosecutor was offering his counter-argument to the defense motion:  Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses
> 
> It said the state was responding to the "judgment of acquittal [sic]."
> 
> ...



She's going to say no.

I bet my bottom rep.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You have to learn to trust your gut and use common sense.  But there are times when you have to be where you could be in harm's way.  When I was taking my Advanced Psychopharmacology class, I had to be out in the Vanderbilt area late at night, where there are some known street gangs.  My friends were all over me about it.  But I didn't really have a choice if I wanted to take the course.  I suppose I could have gotten a cab to take me to my car.  Other than that, it wasn't really optional.

But I did learn years ago, when you walked out on the unit and the hair on the back of your neck stands up, you really should be watching your back pretty closely.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> So manslaughter is a lesser included charge here.



Yep.

Always has been.

And this is why it's so important to recognize that the defense of "justification" is ALSO a defense to manslaughter (even when the victim is a minor).


----------



## Vox (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor for the third and fourth time called Zimmerman a liar. How is "HE'S A LIAR" a reason to convict?!
> ...



the entire case is driven by anti-gun agenda beneath the surface of the obvious racism of the left.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the caption on the graphic of the live feed when the prosecutor was offering his counter-argument to the defense motion:  Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses
> ...



Of course she is.  No judge in her right mind would set herself up to face the angry mob alone.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the caption on the graphic of the live feed when the prosecutor was offering his counter-argument to the defense motion:  Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Prosecution Witnesses
> ...



She should say yes.  I expect her to say no anyway.

I'd love to be surprised by a display of judicial acumen and guts, however.

Do the RIGHT thing, judge.

Surprise us all.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> So manslaughter is a lesser included charge here.



Voluntary.  Not involuntary.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well, in all honesty, I want to see what the defense has.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



It's hard listening to them argue all day but she has contol.  She's listening.  I didn't get that with the judge from Jodi Arius.  That judge looked overwhelmed all the time.  She even cried at the end.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 5, 2013)

There is no way the judge is going to throw this case out...she has no balls ...and even if she did she would fear retribution....and I doubt she has a concealed carry lisence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



The law is boring.  If you can't sleep get out Prosser and Keeton on Torts~!


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > So Zimerman will testify he was not in fear of his life when he shot Martin.
> ...



This isn't the way things work. The state has to prove GZ's guilt. GZ does *not* have to prove his innocence.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You wouldn't if you were sitting in Zimmerman's seat.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...




Nevermind


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I want to see that Crump wrong righted.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Better then a town full of gangta's that think they can beat and kill people. Zimmerman was well within his rights to self defense. 

If he want on a killing spree he sure as hell wouldn't be getting beat up on the ground.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


It was as biased as his description of Trayvon as "a seventeen year old".  He added that to evoke pity based on his youth.

That goofy "expert witness" has no business stating that Trayvon could not have moved.  Witnesses say he did move.  I opine that he may have moved his own hands toward his chest in reaction to pain in the chest area.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The judge has a stoic look on her face... she looks unsettled.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I thought the original charge was 2nd degree murder, voluntary shooting?  Is that a crime?  We've shown, numerous times, that involuntary manslaughter is a lesser included charge of the charge of 2nd degree murder.  I fully recognize that you don't agree. What don't you get about that?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Blacks cause most of the CRIME in Sanford florida. Calling on black people is part of doing ones job...
> 
> Unless you feel that blacks should get away with crimes.


Your racism is showing.  Do you generalize everything about blacks?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



This is what I want to see again.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The judge has a stoic look on her face... she looks unsettled.



Because she knows if she denies this motion it will be overturned on appeal. She absolutely knows it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > So manslaughter is a lesser included charge here.
> ...



What happens with the argument to include manslaughter instructions to jury.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

Your future......


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

*Good* rebuttal by Mark O'M.  If he was "going hunting" at that moment, then he WOULD have already had the gun out and he would NOT have a busted nose of injuries to the back of his head.  

The prosecution's position is SHOWN to be UNREASONABLE.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder why Fox closed down their little conversation? It seemed like they were in the bag for the prosecution from the beginning, well a lot of the commentators were anyway.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The judge has a stoic look on her face... she looks unsettled.



She has a tough decision to make.  O'Mara is brilliant and is making a good argument for acquittal.

I think she will let it go to the jury though.  Whether she will charge them with deciding to reduce it to manslaughter is a toss up.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

she acquits on 2nd degree (no depravity)

continue trial on voluntary manslaughter charge

looks like i was wrong

trial goes on


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The judge has a stoic look on her face... she looks unsettled.
> ...



Not if the Jury acquits, which she is counting on


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Right....this way the target will be on the Jurors when they let him go.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I couldn't find that yesterday and I have someone wanting to see that.  Rep for the bump.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



That is likely true.  But, I'm not.  And I don't think Zimmerman and the judge want to be the only two who are at the mercy of the angry mob. I know I wouldn't.  I would  at some juncture think it important that my side be out there, not that the racist fools like snookie, esmerelda, zona, zarois. et al would change their minds even if Jesus Christ Himself came and told them Zimmerman was innocent.  I just don't see how the defense can NOT triple dazzle the jury and the nation.  I really want to see that!  I think Mark O'Mara is going to be the next F Lee Bailey.  I also think Mark O'Mara is my new hero.  And I will concede that he is not dealing with an altogether difficult case, since there wasn't a case to start with.  Still, he has just been awesome given the number of eyes that are on him.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks cause most of the CRIME in Sanford florida. Calling on black people is part of doing ones job...
> ...



FACTS are not racist.

They're just facts.

People who deny facts?  They're the racists


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 5, 2013)

regarding who's voice is on the 9/11 recording, why not just let George re-create the scream? and lets see if it sounds like him screaming for help.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks cause most of the CRIME in Sanford florida. Calling on black people is part of doing ones job...
> ...



Pull up the stat's for Sanford Florida and I nearly promise you that I am right. Wtf does it have to do with race anyways? When someone is expected of commiting a crime we want people like Zimmerman to report them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> she acquits on 2nd degree (no depravity)
> 
> continue trial on voluntary manslaughter charge



Toldya.

No.
Bangbang


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks cause most of the CRIME in Sanford florida. Calling on black people is part of doing ones job...
> ...



It isn't racism.  It sounds like a statement of fact. If he said all blacks in Sanford are criminals, that would be racist.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

No judgement.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Our government and many within the black community wants it to be a US vrs them. Our government and the left won't be happy until they get their riots of hate.
> 
> Innocent people are going to die over this shit. Illgoical and idiocy rules this case.
> 
> I wish the evidence would be the focus.



Maybe this was in Obama's mind when he stated to the whole world that if he had a son, he would look like Trayvon.  Was that some kind of code to the racists? Whatever, I believe by Obama saying that, he gave the racists a reason to riot if this goes against their wants.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Judgement of acquittal denied. Predictable.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

She didn't miss a beat.  She wasn't even listening to the defense.  Her answer was already ready.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I've never known a number to be racist. People yes but percentages no.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > she acquits on 2nd degree (no depravity)
> ...



Where's my chicken dinner?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Well thought out ruling.

Not.

And the move to get the defense to START their case at 8 minutes to 5?

Wow.

SHE doesn't want Dr. Bao to be the last thing on the jury's mind for a weekend, either.

What a crock.

Oh well.  Color me non-shocked.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution will officially rest its case now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow. The notion for acquittal was denied ridiculously fast. I knew the judge wasn't taking the arguments seriously.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Incorrect...in the last couple of days, his college professor and best friend have proved lies that he told...and they werent even trying to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

well no judgment for acquittal.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Your future......





This is what happens when civilization dies. 
Justice dies and the laws of the jungle take over!

If Zimmerman loses this we're all fucked.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The law is boring.  If you can't sleep get out Prosser and Keeton on Torts~!



McCormick on Evidence is a real page turner.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judgement of acquittal denied. Predictable.



Shocking


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Interesting, NBC stopped covering this case on their blog...



It's not going the way they want.....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

The more and more I see of this judge, the more unsettled I am....


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judgement of acquittal denied. Predictable.



Why should she take the fall for this and ruin her chance at higher appointment?  Better to push it off on the jury and let them take the rap.  She doesn't give a shit about justice anyway.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Who thought she was going to throw this case out?

"No Balls Bertha" will be her name from here on out.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

So this idiot is citing case after case but Bao was criticised for changing his mind about the range of time 1-10 minutes rather than his original 1-3 minute opinion that Trayvon could have suffered before he died, based on a case he had 3 weeks ago.

The jury must hate this defense team.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



So if two teens are wrestling around and one gets a scratch or two, it's ok for the one with the scratches to pull a gun and shoot the other?  No reasoning at all?  

What would this lead to?  Would we be saying anyone that claims they are super sensitive, such as GZ, should be allowed to kill anyone that hurts them in any way whatsoever, because the hypochondriac goes into a tizzy fit over any minor hurt?  What about minor insults?  Where do we draw the line on reasonable expectation that you are gonna die if you don't kill the other person?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Defense will call its first witness.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Our government and many within the black community wants it to be a US vrs them. Our government and the left won't be happy until they get their riots of hate.
> ...



I pray to god we don't do what we did in Zimbabwe or South Africa here. If we do we deserve to be slaughtered. 

We made these people our equals and they want to kill us. They don't believe in a fair trial and that will mean dark days for us all.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is what happens when civilization dies.
> Justice dies and the laws of the jungle take over!
> 
> If Zimmerman loses this we're all fucked.



It will be another nail in the coffin for the jury system in this country.  OJ's acquittal was the first nail.  It will mean mobs will get the verdict they demand, not the just verdict.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The law is boring.  If you can't sleep get out Prosser and Keeton on Torts~!
> ...



OMG!  Evidence!!!  I thought Taxation would kill me!  

My favorite class was Con Law.  But then my prof was amazing.  Second favorite was Immigration.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

George's mother on.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> So this idiot is citing case after case but Bao was criticised for changing his mind about the range of time 1-10 minutes rather than his original 1-3 minute opinion that Trayvon could have suffered before he died, based on a case he had 3 weeks ago.
> 
> The jury must hate this defense team.



So you would not cite cases?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh...excellent question to be asked of George's mama!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> So this idiot is citing case after case but Bao was criticised for changing his mind about the range of time 1-10 minutes rather than his original 1-3 minute opinion that Trayvon could have suffered before he died, based on a case he had 3 weeks ago.
> 
> The jury must hate this defense team.



WTF?

You don't think the jury was there to hear the lawyers engaged in legal argument, do you?

This jury is going to trip over itself to acquit.

And it's conceivable that the jury may STILL never get the case.

Doubtful, but possible.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Your future......
> ...



It took Rome 500 years after Caesar murdered the Republic for them to die.

But Rome's enemies had all been conquered.  There was nobody around to take them on.

Most of our enemies have also been conquered.

We'll crawl through the mud and filth of a dimocrap-run soft tyranny for another few decades and then implode.

Everybody here on this Board will be long gone when we fall apart but we're seeing the beginning of the end right now.

This is Rome, circa 49 BC


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like Mark O'M likes him some leading questions.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Zimmerman's mom is on the stand now.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> George's mother on.



Wow, she keeps working until they're ready to drop.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This is putting me to sleep...
> ...



Twice cooked?  I like to boil mine, rinse em, then fry em..


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> She didn't miss a beat.  She wasn't even listening to the defense.  Her answer was already ready.



*
Looks like the defense was ready, too, because their first witness in the box is Mama.*


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > George's mother on.
> ...



The jury made the decision to stay.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

It sure sounds like the voice screaming shrilly before the shot was the same voice AFTER the shot.  

But I thought Bao was of the "opinion" that after the shot the victim could not have cried out.

If that's the case, then it HAD to be GZ's voice, wouldn't you say?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zimmerman's mom is on the stand now.



absolutely no relevance to her to be a on the stand she's only there to prejudice the jury

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh no!! A lawyerly convention.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

She just perjured herself.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> So if two teens are wrestling around and one gets a scratch or two, it's ok for the one with the scratches to pull a gun and shoot the other?  No reasoning at all?



No.  The test is both objective and subjective.  The person must be in reasonable fear of death or serious bodily injury.  

In other words:

1.) The person must be in actual fear of death or serious bodily injury
2.)  That fear is objectively reasonable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Uh oh! His mom is giving a more emotional account! And it took her half the time!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's mom is on the stand now.
> ...



Say what?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Who are you to say *everyone* that has to do with this stupid case doesn't have a right to be there?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > So this idiot is citing case after case but Bao was criticised for changing his mind about the range of time 1-10 minutes rather than his original 1-3 minute opinion that Trayvon could have suffered before he died, based on a case he had 3 weeks ago.
> ...



Our little sarass didn't catch the fact that O'Mara was arguing the case only to the judge.  You cite cases on points of law to the judge.  Sarass doesn't seem to know that.  Being able to cite cases REALLY goes to the competence of the attorney.  So does just standing up and calling someone a lair without citing cases.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



why are you such a liar?  you lied about his phone calls and now you lied that he was on a killing spree.  he killed one person you dishonest shattle.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Judge HOSER.

She asked the defense lawyers earlier if they had A witness available.  They said yes.  She came.  She testified.  She walked off.  THEN the judge says "call your NEXT witness?"

What if there wasn't one ready yet?

Cheesey pro-prosecution move.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Trauma sufferers tend to recognize one another!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It sure sounds like the voice screaming shrilly before the shot was the same voice AFTER the shot.
> 
> But I thought Bao was of the "opinion" that after the shot the victim could not have cried out.
> 
> If that's the case, then it HAD to be GZ's voice, wouldn't you say?



The lead investigator said after the incident during Z questioning duirng that call "that's you isn't it?"

As far as I'm concerned Z screaming has been proven beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Bernie makes George's mom subject to recall. He just doesn't want the jury to see them support their son.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Fuck, if I was on a KILLING spree, I wouldn't be getting beat on the ground. Jesus fucking Christ MarcAtl....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

George Mesa, Deputy Sheriff of Orange County


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> She just perjured herself.



I wouldn't even say that about Trayvons mother who was clearly wrong.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh good grief, I hope they have something better than this bullshit.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 5, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, NBC stopped covering this case on their blog...
> ...


*
But it's on MSNBC live so that makes both of you look stupid.  Two birds with one post.*


----------



## bornright (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It sure sounds like the voice screaming shrilly before the shot was the same voice AFTER the shot.
> 
> But I thought Bao was of the "opinion" that after the shot the victim could not have cried out.
> 
> If that's the case, then it HAD to be GZ's voice, wouldn't you say?



I just hope they call Bao back as he was extremely funny.  There will be a lot of late night jokes about him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Uncle Jorge for the defense!

I don't know (in advance) what he has to offer.

Just the voice recognition?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

I like GZ's mom.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh no!! A lawyerly convention.



Want to see my briefs?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Too fucking much emotion for me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang! That is a voice ID if I ever heard one.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Now this is a guy that is convinced it was george yelling for help and he is emotional and detailed about it.  I believe him...it was George yelling for help.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, it's not like the defense would call a witness to say "I don't recognize the voice."

And, obviously, if they come in at all, they ARE probably going to say that they recognize GZ's voice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie makes George's mom subject to recall. He just doesn't want the jury to see them support their son.



Wut?

Omg you're right.

Slimeball.

As this is bad for TMs mom this must be awful for Zs parents as well and they can't even be there.

Mean.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

You can see George Zimmerman crying as his Uncle gives testimony.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecutor is making sure the jury believes Zimmermans Uncle, lol.

What a jackass.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

I get what Uncle Jorge is saying and he is very credible.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie makes George's mom subject to recall. He just doesn't want the jury to see them support their son.
> ...



This is the last time I'm going to correct you.

It's not Wut?, it's


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

No State objection regarding the question to get the witness to vouch for his own truth?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

There is no WAY he heard the screams and said oh that's George..  Lies.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Wut?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



No reasoning at all?  Almost everything I have written is based on case law, which is extremely well reasoned.  In fact, it is so well reasoned, it has endured for centuries in English common law.  It would lead to what we already have.

I believe that it is reasonable to fear for your life when another is arguably beating your head into the concrete.  You don't.  What is reasonable to one may or may not be reasonable to another.  But I think you are being disingenuous as to the extent of what Zimmerman's injuries could have become.  Did he have to wait until brain matter was hanging from his ear to defend himself?  Cranial injuries aren't "minor hurts;" they can kill you dead as a hammer.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Can a defense witness properly LEAD the prosecutor?

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Wut?



No dammit, it's...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Well, it's not like the defense would call a witness to say "I don't recognize the voice."
> 
> And, obviously, if they come in at all, they ARE probably going to say that they recognize GZ's voice.



Who you talking to?  There is also eye witness account, common sense and lead investigator on the record.

Not to mention the dad wasn't called because he said it wasn't him until Crump got him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Witness excused, subject to recall.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> There is no WAY he heard the screams and said oh that's George..  Lies.



Now, you're just trolling. Do I put you on ignore? I don't know yet.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

AGAIN with this bullshit "call your next witness?"

Come ON!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> There is no WAY he heard the screams and said oh that's George..  Lies.



He heard the 911 tape in the background, being played on TV, while he was on the computer.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, WAY he could hear the screams from the tape and recognize his nephew. I know MY relatives voices anywhere they happen to be....phone, across the street, screaming with joy, screaming with pain. I KNOW. Just like I know MY dogs barks compared to the neighhors dogs, my cat's meow from a strange cat not known. Period.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There is no WAY he heard the screams and said oh that's George..  Lies.
> ...



After years of reading her crap, her last three posts have made me decide it's time for her to go on my ignore list.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not like the defense would call a witness to say "I don't recognize the voice."
> ...



I was talkin' to those reading this thread.

And you misunderstand my point I suppose.

I think the jury is likely to give only a little weight to mom Z's testimony.  And that wouldn't be surprising since her testimony really could not have been other than what it was.

On the other hand, I think it does have SOME weight.  And it could end up carrying the day.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I said there was no need for her prejudicial testimony to be admitted. she was not there she did not witness it. she has no evidence to put forth. she's there just to pull the heart strings of the jury. emotional ploy by the prosecution because they have nothing else

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's not like the defense would call a witness to say "I don't recognize the voice."
> ...


Oh,that's right.  Dad sitting there every day but didn't testify.  Not good


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

recess till Monday, 9 AM ET


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Trial is in recess until Monday morning at 9:00 am.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > There is no WAY he heard the screams and said oh that's George..  Lies.
> ...



Yep, had no idea this was happening to his nephew at all, just recognized the voice.  Ahhh no, don't think so.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'll go with Dukeminier - Property.  I still don't even want to understand the Rule in Shelley's case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



With all due respect, she (Gladys) was called by the _defense_, thanatos.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's exactly the kind of objectivity that should keep you off ALL juries.  Forever.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not on my computer today, I'm on my phone, I'm too lazy to get fancy on my phone.






Omg you're right.

Slimeball.

As this is bad for TMs mom this must be awful for Zs parents as well and they can't even be there.

Mean. 


*Happy now!!?*

*Well then clap your hands! *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPFhRwsLuwk]If You're Happy And You Know It - Nursery Rhymes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



When the tape was released to the media and they played it on TV, it was weeks after the shooting.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oh good grief, I hope they have something better than this bullshit.



They put Zimmerman's parents on first so that they can actually come and view the proceedings.  Just like Mr. Martin's parents have been able to for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

I wish the defense would bring up the history of the thug. Now that would be rather racist...

It would show that he was violent and probably support Zimmermans case of being jumped.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's the only way pMSNBC can get any viewers.

Z's Uncle was impressive.  He took charge, like "If you don't believe me, I will get up off this witness stand and kick your ass" 

Great witness.

No doubt about whose voice it was anymore


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good grief, I hope they have something better than this bullshit.
> ...



Scumbag Bernie made them subject to recall so they can't sit in the courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

The George being the one screaming thing, has been proven.  The George on the bottom thing has been proven.

Those are two Facts. 

I believe the jury has gotten that beyond a doubt.

They are just setting it in stone and backing it up.

It's not even worth arguing, there's been too much collaboration on that.

Plus, if you have any brains at all it doesn't make common sense for the guy on top to be yelling help.

Andddd. since the jury is women, I'm pretty sure there's some brains, common sense and logic sitting there somewhere.

Only need 1 brain actually.

;-)


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

Those of you who don't think Uncle Jorge could recognize a voice on a tape....you wouldn't recognize YOUR children or family if the same happened and you heard it? Really?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I think I am this jury, more than a lot of posters here.  That was just too fake.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good grief, I hope they have something better than this bullshit.
> ...



Except the prosecutor said he might call her later to keep her out of the courtroom. This prosecutors is a DICK SMOKER!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your bias is palpable.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

I believe Uncle Jorge with every fiber of my being. I think he is a wonderful example of what a police officer (or chp or sheriff) is. And his testamony was spot on. I think he helped tremendously just by being who he is and how he conducted himself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sarah, did you hear him say, several times, that he is a sworn LEO and by that, he is sworn to tell the truth? (paraphrasing)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Nasty.

It'd be killing me not to be there whether I was the victim's mom or the defendant's mom.

It's just fn nasty, hitting below the belt game playing.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



According to GZ's testimony.  He scooted off the sidewalk cause it hurt when his head hit it.  

According to GZ's testimony he killed him because he was being suffocated.  Not because of the scratch he got on his head.

Or did I miss something?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Someone 'slpain what "am this jury" means.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I believe Uncle Jorge with every fiber of my being. I think he is a wonderful example of what a police officer (or chp or sheriff) is. And his testamony was spot on. I think he helped tremendously just by being who he is and how he conducted himself.



Agree.. I believe him too.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


WTF said anything about black people?!?!

The matter was that Zimmerman made almost 50 calls to 911 previously.

That's it. Plain and simple.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I agree with you, but if doubts about embellishments exist, couldnt this have an adverse effect on a jury that is to determine your fate?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I really can't say how much of this you've seen but wingnuts have been on here ripping the prosecution's witnesses up one side and down the other.  

I have an opinion too and old Jorge was at least embellishing.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





CrazedScotsman said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, I know...worth a try, though.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


I never said anything about black people jagoff.

Get a hold of yourself!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good grief, I hope they have something better than this bullshit.
> ...



This was M O'M's brilliance and why I have that little thing.

He left them for the weekend with that.  No ME mumbo jumbo, no weirdass shit.

You want some emotion?

Here's your emotion.

See ya on Monday.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



and almost 50 times he never once shot anybody.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



But how many of them implicated black people? Around 10 or 12. Is there any evidence that any of these "50" calls suggested he was racist, or he was profiling anyone? No. 

That's it, plain and simple.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Isn't there a lot of crime in Sanford?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see how Fancy Grapes or her sit in screecher tries to spin Dr Shipping into a good witness.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Oh see, now you're getting upset. You're black aren't you? I bet that's why you're defending Martin. Your biases are clear and evident. Get a hold of yourself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Now this is a guy that is convinced it was george yelling for help and he is emotional and detailed about it.  I believe him...it was George yelling for help.



So, you going to switch sides again?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Aren't suffocation and blunt force head trauma instances which could cause a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Does it matter?  Sarah just told us she thinks the jury is full of bs'ers, like herself.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It takes six to seal your fate in Florida, but only one to set you free.  It is what it is.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Let's focus on the evidence. Zimmerman has a right to a fair trial...He's the one we're judging rather he acted in self defense or not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It sure sounds like the voice screaming shrilly before the shot was the same voice AFTER the shot.
> ...



Bu....bu.....bu....li'l Trayvon's mother know huh li'l chile....huh li'l angel..


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is a guy that is convinced it was george yelling for help and he is emotional and detailed about it.  I believe him...it was George yelling for help.
> ...



I never switch sides.  I dont have a side as you do.  I look at both, so I dont get bored and start flaming those who could potentially disagree.

If it makes sense...I give it to him...if it doesnt...I dont.  In the end, hopefully justice is served.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No one is doing that.  It is just that some of us can see reality, and the reality is that the witnesses for the prosecution all validated Zimmerman's story.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Again, if he's off the side walk, like he claims, then blunt force has past no?  

As to the "suffocation"... listen to the guy on the audio.  Does the guy screaming sound like he's suffocating to you?  Last I checked you need air to scream.  Just sayin.  

If your argument is that GZ was out of his mind with an uncontrollable fear ... I'd agree. Let's get a psych to examine GZ to see if he can plead temporary insanity.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

Zimmerman calling 911 50 times actually benefits the defense more than the prosecution.  After all, he never shot anyone before.  No one ever attacked him before.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman calling 911 50 times actually benefits the defense more than the prosecution.  After all, he never shot anyone before.  No one ever attacked him before.



that is an interesting point


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman calling 911 50 times actually benefits the defense more than the prosecution.  After all, he never shot anyone before.  No one ever attacked him before.


Interesting spin.

Let's see if the Defense is stupid enough to try that dopey logic.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



you're a serial liar...



MarcATL said:


> Based on his past he seemed like he was destined to kill somebody's child. *He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people.*
> 
> He was a wannabe cop that finally found the trouble he was looking for.
> 
> I'm not making this stuff up dude.



why lie about something that when it is so easily proven you lied?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Another doozie!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, I'll read y'all on Monday, but I'm sure I'll check in every once in a while over the weekend, so I'll read y'all then.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Maybe...just maybe...GZ could have instead been screaming "Im Neighborhood watch and the cops are on the way"...even in the struggle he wont identify himself.  I know I would have...thats the first thing that would come to mind if im getting my ass beat.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



orly?



MarcATL said:


> Based on his past he seemed like he was destined to kill somebody's child. *He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people.*
> 
> He was a wannabe cop that finally found the trouble he was looking for.
> 
> I'm not making this stuff up dude.



ooooops

busted in yet another lie


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm back...

Divvy up amongst yourselves...

And one of those Big Macs is mine,  Slim Goodbody.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Too bad we don't have a blithering idiot list.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Divvy up amongst yourselves...
> 
> And one of those Big Macs is mine,  Slim Goodbody.



That looks a little short.

That sh!t will kill ya - you guys take mine.

lol


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 5, 2013)

If a school could suspend a five year old for nibbling a pop tart in the shape of a gun, because the child was in possession of a firearm, George Zimmerman could believe he was in fear for his life over these injuries.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> AGAIN with this bullshit "call your next witness?"
> 
> Come ON!



That is more of a lawyer thing than a judge thing.  Catching the opposing counsel with their pants down is the objective.  Some were speculating the prosecution would rest on Thursday for that purpose.  You have to have your witnesses ready to go.  And no guarantee they will go at any particular time.  An expert witness may sit in the hall for days, waiting.  And charging.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm quoting myself - just get over it.

Plus... he humanized Z right out of the gate.

Super duper smooth great intro move to start/end their turn with for the weekend.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No they did not.  I give you no credibility at all so stop making your little comments.  Post to someone who believes you about anything at all.

K?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You're from Texas, so you know that ground can be very hard, correct?  Hard enough to say, break a bone if you fall off a horse, right?

When being suffocated, could you not free yourself from a choke hold, only to be grasped again moments later?

Let's just agree to disagree.  I think Zimmerman's fear was reasonable.  He made some really stupid decisions that evening, but I believe he feared for his life and was not the initial aggressor.  Because that is where the evidence has lead me.  I didn't have to fabricate a story to picture it in my mind.  The defense did a pretty good job with the State's own witnesses on cross-examination.  Maybe the State will dazzle me next week, but I won't hold my breath.

(As to temp insanity...no.  Legal insanity isn't even close to psychiatric insanity, and doesn't apply at all here).


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Are you just trolling us now?  This was your post:



MarcATL said:


> Trayvon is subject to the same fear for his life that you give Zimmerman the rights to have.
> 
> It boils down to who was the aggressor.
> 
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...al-zimmerman-trial-thread-40.html#post7471206



"He had made about 50 calls to the cops reporting suspicious black people," was your line.

Followed by the delightfully ironic, "I'm not making this stuff up dude.".


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Divvy up amongst yourselves...
> 
> And one of those Big Macs is mine,  Slim Goodbody.



I thought this place was supposed to be fast food.  It took you hours.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Eggzactly.. why on earth would anyone think screaming for someone to come help you win a fight is gonna get the guy winning the fight to stop attacking you. 

More particularly why would a hispanic guy ask a white guy to help him restrain a black guy?  Wouldn't the black guy get even more angry at the hispanic guy for asking the white guy to help him?  duh?

It's almost as if GZ does not want the guy to stop.  Or more particularly that he's really just trying to stop TM from "getting away."


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

If I were going to be start trolling people, I would try to troll them with the truth.

I totally don't understand the mentality which lets someone make something, and then deny ever saying it.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman calling 911 50 times actually benefits the defense more than the prosecution.  After all, he never shot anyone before.  No one ever attacked him before.
> ...



Please counter it, Counselor.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yepper.

Considering how stacked the deck was, there has to has to be some level playing ground.

When POTUS says the vic could be his son (insert the rest of the pile of shit here), you're already starting at the back of the pack.

The playing field feels a little more level now.

Still that jury fear mountain.

I've said this a zillion times, but if she would rule on when to release the jurors names to the media before instructions, before they deliberate - that would level that mountain somewhat.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie makes George's mom subject to recall. He just doesn't want the jury to see them support their son.



But li'l Trayvon's mom can get on Twitter first thing in the morning about her 'little angel.'


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Most of them implicated black people, Templar.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> If I were going to be start trolling people, I would try to troll them with the truth.
> 
> I totally don't understand the mentality which lets someone make something, and then deny ever saying it.



I would just ignore it. What good is the truth to a man who refuses to acknowledge it?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You have no proof of this, Jackson. Stop running your mouth.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Never said that...dont twist my words.  Did you do your homework and catch up yet?  Obviously not.

You havnt even watched the tapes yet...and you have an opinion?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Not to mention that insanity is an affirmative defense and has to be pled in just like self defense.  You can't jump on that horse in the middle of the river.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



You would scream a multiple phrase sentence over a single syllable word?  He was calling to others, not speaking to Martin.  I think he had already figured out that Martin wasn't going to have a level-headed conversation about the situation.

[25]"I'm 25cal and I post on USMB, and Redcoats are coming, the Redcoats are coming!"[/25]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Says something about the parenting of these children. Doesn't it??? If someone is going to commit a crime shouldn't they be reported?

Or do you believe in a double standard?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Too fucking much emotion for me.


 

How dare the defense present its' case.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

I think the number out of Zimmerman's nearly 50 calls which mentioned black people was 7.

Either 6 or 7.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Plus let's say your nose is broke and the blood is running down the back of your sinuses and throat because you're on your back.

That air thing again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Loserbility - I simply misstated a solitary word. You have a desire to go upon a witch hunt and make it out to be more than that.

And quoting a word that was never stated is idiotic because it refers to something that is supposed to have been stated. Otherwise there's no need to quote a generic term like discussion.

Furthermore, I don't know how a misstated word is supposed to be evidence of me not being engaged in anything. You should just grow the fuck up or shut the fuck up. Dealer's choice.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I never said anything about black people jagoff.
> 
> Get a hold of yourself!



Yes you did, sorry about that.



MarcATL said:


> Trayvon is subject to the same fear for his life that you give Zimmerman the rights to have.
> 
> It boils down to who was the aggressor.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You are still incorrect.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...


This is total bull shit.  He has to have a REASONABLE belief that his life is in imminent danger or great bodily harm. A REAONBLE BELIEF.  He doesn't just get to decide, if someone punches him in the nose or  knocks him down, that his life is in imminent danger so he gets to use deadly force.  I  know  you gun toting zealots would like it to be that way so you can blow away people at will, but it isn't that easy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> I think the number out of Zimmerman's nearly 50 calls which mentioned black people was 7.
> 
> Either 6 or 7.



Does it matter as this is a self defense case....A member of the kkk has the same rights to it as anyone else.

Unless we're becoming a very different society indeed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> There is no WAY he heard the screams and said oh that's George..  Lies.



And you know this how? A 26 year Army veteran who earned the rank of Command Sergeant Major? You need more than emotion to impugn a reputation like that.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I never said anything about black people jagoff.
> ...



MarcATL = inept liar


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You're making the argument for me there.  "Stop attacking you" is continued aggression.  Which would be precisely why a person would have a reasonable fear of death or great bodily injury.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I'm disputing it now.

No one testified to that.

Not one person.

If you know different..then link it.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

So will Marc stare the evidence in the face and acknowledge the posts and continue to say he didn't make stuff up?

Or will he let several pages go by and not acknowledge the posts and then continue to say he doesn't make stuff up?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


 
I don't think Sarah trusts Hispanics.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Too fucking much emotion for me.
> ...



I thought they already did?

Oh right... NOW it's time.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



MarcATL = on my ignore list


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I'm from TX but I lived in florida for 30years.  I saw the crab grass they were fighting on... it was raining.  I've wrestled on, played football on, played baseball on, ... had my head on wet florida grasses literally thousands of times.  

>>> I think Zimmerman's fear was reasonable.

My view is based on Zimmerman's words.  I find it interesting that you hear Zimmerman's words and hear fear .. I hear his words and I hear partial truths embelished beyond reason.  I hear exaggerations... 

I hear someone who was looking for a way to stop the teen from getting away, followed him, got into an encounter, then a fight, then panicked and the kid (ok big kid) ended up dead.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Pretty fair statement to me...at least he admits some stupid mistakes on behalf of GZ...not many in here with the nads to do that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



So you don't think that Martin, who saw Zimmerman, a man who followed in a car. A man who got out of the car and followed him brazenly into a dark courtyard, didn't have reason to believe that Zimmerman was armed? And that Zimmerman may have been pulling a gun?

Because he would have been right on the armed part. And he may have clocked Zimmerman before he got his gun.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Wow, Kaboom


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

Fair enough, gentlemen.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> I think the number out of Zimmerman's nearly 50 calls which mentioned black people was 7.
> 
> Either 6 or 7.



Here they wanted to introduce five.
Judge in Trayvon Martin case weighs police calls - The Denver Post

Several times in six months, neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman called police to report suspicious characters in the gated townhouse community where he lived. Each time, when asked, he reported that the suspects were black males.
On Tuesday, the judge at Zimmerman's murder trial in the killing of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin listened to those five calls and weighed whether to let the jury hear them, too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Those of you who don't think Uncle Jorge could recognize a voice on a tape....you wouldn't recognize YOUR children or family if the same happened and you heard it? Really?



I would and my youngest is George Zimmerman's age.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > *The whole notion that Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin with the intent of using his gun flies right out the window when you actually look at the situation.*
> ...



That may not even be right.

Zimmerman was pretty cold after the killing. Previously, he's expressed a desire to "hunt for fugitives". He called Trayvon's killing, "God's plan" and he called him a "suspect".


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Wow, Kaboom



wif ah stiparing at ah imtermediarly lange


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

The question is were those black males committing or "expected of committing crimes? Why should anyone that commits crimes not be reported? Fuck this skin color shit.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Bravo...well said.  You mean the creepy guy following me in the dark and rain?  When I ask what the problem is and he goes frantically reaching for something in his pockets....you mean Im not to assume that he might be pulling out a lollipop?

He might have a weapon?  Oops he did have a weapon.  Boy did he!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > I think the number out of Zimmerman's nearly 50 calls which mentioned black people was 7.
> ...




If Zimmerman really did have it out for blacks as would be implied by him making 50 calls to the police complaining about them, that would matter.  If he approached Martin with racial malice, then that could factor into the determination of his intent, which has long been taken into consideration in our society's courts.  

Marc has been making stuff up about Zimmerman.  I haven't been paying too close of attention to what all he has been saying, but that leapt out at me and serves as a symbol for Marc's disregard of the facts of this case and his willingness to believe anything bad about Zimmerman no matter how little truth there is in it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

I am still waiting for Marc's response to the reasonable fear for loss of Jordan's in Atlanta. Somehow that meets the burden of self defense, but if someone defends themselves for loss of vehicle they are redneck vigilante.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

[MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

Can you be in charge of Fancy Grapes updates so we can see what pointers the prosecution is getting?  I don't have HLN.

Putting a lot on you, FGs, sigs, humor relief, language translations.

No worries, it's the Rep Thread and your efforts are duly noted.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Did she actually imply that Trayvon was an angel? If she did, it opens a huge can of worms.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who don't think Uncle Jorge could recognize a voice on a tape....you wouldn't recognize YOUR children or family if the same happened and you heard it? Really?
> ...



I have thought a lot about this.  I had a friend out of high school who was killed in an MVA.  She was SO mangled that the only thing that looked like her were her hands.  They allowed the body to be viewed, why I don't know, they even put fake lips on her.   I used to tell my husband if he ever had to go to the morgue to ID me, to ask them to let him look where I have a birthmark.  I could ID my children by their hands, their feet, the pattern of hair growing on my son's arms, my daughter's lack of surface veins.  When my friends used to call up and play phone jokes on me in grade school, no matter what they did to disguise their voice, I always recognized them.  I think I would recognize my children and they are both mid/late 30s.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Here's the shocking part. He used it.

And no one supporting Zimmerman seems to give a damn.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back...
> ...




The worst thing happened to me on the way out the door.

My wife handed me....a LIST!!!!   


[youtube]bW7Op86ox9g[/youtube]​


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who don't think Uncle Jorge could recognize a voice on a tape....you wouldn't recognize YOUR children or family if the same happened and you heard it? Really?
> ...



From what I've heard of Zimmerman's voice, it sounds like him. But, the screams of someone in duress is hardly an exact science.

Regardless, nobody's testimony about whose voice it is will make a lick of difference. The jury will see Zimmerman's wounds in conjunction with the witness testimony that Travis was the attacker and that'll be that.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you be in charge of Fancy Grapes updates so we can see what pointers the prosecution is getting?  I don't have HLN.
> 
> ...



Nancy Grace may stroke out tonight.  Her blood pressure has to be astronomical right now.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I just dont believe that you head out for target and groceries and then switch into a hunting murderer.  I dont think GZ even had it in him.  Plus, I dont think you set out to kill and then call 911 and have the cops on the way before you do it.

I just think you have to be careful when you go following people in the night...even if you have good intentions.  The cops were on the way....and then the cat goes after on foot.

Some say Tray came to him...okay well who has been coming to tray in the dark and night previous to that?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



George Zimmermans relevant past




> Meanwhile, over the course of eight years, Zimmerman made at least 46 calls to the Sanford (Fla.) Police Department reporting suspicious activity involving black males.


George Zimmerman?s relevant past


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Never switch sides??????

You are only impartial if we take an average.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone think that the fact the first two witnesses called by the defense were Hispanics really stuck in the crawl of Sharpton and the boys?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



So they have a right to commit crimes? People like you are supporters of criminals.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She did.  And they showed the tweet on CNN.  You got an extra fishing pole?  



> Fulton posted on Twitter Friday, saying I pray that God give me the strength to properly represent my angel Trayvon.



Trayvon Martin?s Mother Takes Stand, Tweets Prayer For Strength To ?Properly Represent? Son « CBS Tampa


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


 
Once they redefine crime like they have with reasonable doubt and fear of one's life or grave injury, no.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Although it was not necessary for him to have any wounds to have reasonable fear, it is the wounds that will be the clincher.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Daggone it, cowboy!  

I think you're all logical and then you say something like this:

It's almost as if GZ does not want the guy to stop.

That makes zero sense and ends up in psychobabble land.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I understand your point.  How can I explain...  

When two guys meet in the middle of a yard that have been doing the dance (following each other and making obscene gestures)... it is not unusual for a verbal and / or physical interaction to occur.  It happens.  

Typically most of those interactions do not escalate.  However, when issues of race are involved, and when prior acts are fresh in the minds of the two parties, they will sometimes do things they would not otherwise do.  TM was freshly suspended (fact) and looking for someone to take it out on.. (my guess) GZ was freshly disappointed by "them getting away" (fact).  

Thus it's not imagination to say one or both of them caused, in part, the incident to occur.  GZ through negligence and stupidity, TM through youthful bravado and anger. 

Given that they are in a fight.. there are unwritten rules in any given fight that civilized men are expected to adhere to.  For example, you don't stab or shoot someone cause you lost the fight.  

Stupid rule?  Suicidal rule?  Maybe...  What we have is a society that simultaneously pushes for ZERO tolerance, but somehow 100% tolerance is expected in cases of self defense.  

IMO there needs to be some sort of civil code where escalating a fight from fist to weapons is seen as an escalation.  You appear to argue the busted nose and scratches and accusation of strangulation are evidence that he had to kill him.. but the nose was minor, the scratches, minor and the strangulation has no proof.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Nope...I see the good and bad of both...and have made a concerted effort to do so.  Im on a message board...I can look at both sides and i dont care what people think.  Its more fun to me.

Hard concept for you to understand Im sure.  Who knows maybe you resent me because I can and you cant (wont).


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 5, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Again,
> 
> Martin Sucker Punches Zimmerman. This right here is not cause to fear for your life.
> Zimmerman falls down and Martin climbs on top of him. Still no fear.
> ...



Trayvon didn't say that.  He was not a thug, not a killer, not a ganster. He never said that, he wouldn't talk or think like that. Only those who choose to believe he said that believe he said it. Whether you believe it because you are racist and think all black kids are gansters and thugs or because it just suits your pro-gun agenda, doesn't matter. To believe an ordinary teenager said something like that shows complete foolishness and wishful thinking because it is what you want to believe.  I doubt Trayvon even reached for the gun. Saying he did and that he said 'you're gonna die tonight' is an obvious lie of Zimmerman's to get out of the accusation he murdered someone for no good  reason.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I never use two pans to cook something that one pan will cook.  I cook them up crisp and brown, then salt and malt vinegar them down.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



...don't get beaten to death...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



Well Mz Badahoor said he talked like that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

What happens if 90% of criminals and gangs are black? Somehow within your mind we should arrest(report) innocent people of other races to make it seem like it isn't so.

What kind of country do you people want? I don't want blacks being mistreated or wronged but for us not to realize reality is also very wrong.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



LOL

No wonder it took you so long.

It's as hard on us as it is on you to give you A List.

;-)


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Amelia, it has been stated before that most of the calls were on black males.  Profiling isn't all that bad.  It only makes sense when a rash of burglaries in the past have been done by black males and one should be on the look out for SUSPICIOUS people, and a little old lady would not be one, right?

However, where I have my problem, is that a black male cannot be merely walking by, but something more added to actually be suspicious and leading me to follow them.  There were black people living in those homes, so it wouldn't be out of the ordinary to see someone just walking by.  But seeing one looking in a window would be something else.  Do you see what I mean?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...







Fewer than 10 of his almost 50 calls mentioned blacks.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

When the follower is also the eventual shooter...then call me skeptical on his version of events that cant be positively backed up.  Cant be backed up...didnt happen...dont follow.

Furthermore, just one misstep...one embellishment...one solid inconsistency or lie....and you are toast.  I count at least 3 for sure and I have my doubts on about a half a dozen others.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




If that was stated before, then it was wrong before.

Most of his calls were not about blacks.  

Links have been posted to lists detailing the calls -- not just some blogger's perception about what they add up to. 

And in those detailed lists, the figure I remember mentioning blacks is 7.  

I know for sure it was less than 10.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...


It's "gangsta"

 Insane rant, but spelled right otherwise


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> This is total bull shit. * He has to have a REASONABLE belief that his life is in imminent danger or great bodily harm. *A REAONBLE BELIEF.  *He doesn't just get to decide, if someone punches him in the nose or  knocks him down, that his life is in imminent danger so he gets to use deadly force.*



You contradicted yourself.

And yes he does get to decide even without getting punched in the nose or knocked to the ground.

YOU don't get to decide for him how he felt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That is the dumbest statement I have ever read on a forum.  DUMBrown, ALL the rules are written down.  They are called laws.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I told her y'all were waitin' on me.

She would have none of it.

She said I could play with my friends after my chores were done.  

Missed the big rulin' and errithing...


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You are referencing rules of honor.  Rules of morality.

I am referencing rules of law.  And in the rule of law, "initial aggressor" is very important when discussing self-defense.

Say I goad you at a bar.  Call your woman a whore.  I am clearly a sorry ass for doing so, and probably deserve a good beating.  I'm dishonorable, clearly not on moral high ground.  But in the eyes of the law, if you throw the first punch, you are the initial aggressor, and I can respond with the force necessary to defend myself.

_EDIT: I see you added to your post.  In this case, the defense is arguing that, in fact, Mr. Martin was armed.  Not with a knife, but with the concrete sidewalk as a weapon._


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

sunshine said:


> ernie s. said:
> 
> 
> > sunshine said:
> ...



m.d.s.p.d.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yeah that might not be read by you the way I intended.  

At that point of the fight what do you think was more important in GZ's mind... to make sure the teen was caught and brought to justice or to get away?  I don't believe GZ did anything to get away. I think he wanted to "apprehend"  I think he wanted someone to help him "apprehend"  I don't think he wanted someone to make the kid stop.  If he wanted the kid to stop GZ would have tried to get away.

I've got this nagging feeling that TM may have actually been starting to leave and that's when GZ freaked out tried to hold him then shot him.   Remember GZ's testimony that he "pinned TM's hand under his arm?"  That is consistent with trying to hold onto him so he could not get away.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

So we're suppose to allow blacks to commit crimes? Is this what you want???

I AM NOT talking about anyone having it out for anyone. I do not believe Zimmerman is racist against anyone. 

Skin color shouldn't matter.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

The prosecution has no consistent theory, they have just been throwing everything against the wall hoping something would stick. But nothing stuck & the prosecution did not come close to proving any beyond a reasonable doubt. Now they claim that GZ could not get to his gun because TM was on top.  How absurd & counter to their witness statements!  Then people are saying that GZ had gun drawn as he approached TM.  Even more absurd! 

So now we are supposed to believe that GZ pulled his gun then TM attacked & said "get off, get off" instead of GUN!  Then GZ keeps a hold of this gun as he gets his ass beat to hell during the huge fight follows with TM yelling HELP instead of GUN?  And during this huge fight no witness heard "gun" or saw a gun?  And during the entire fight over the gun in GZ's hand as he approached none of TM's DNA or prints got on it? 

Do they even comprehend how stupid that idea is?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Voluntary manslaughter is not a minor offense:  



> Penalties and Sentences In general, Florida prosecutes manslaughter as a second degree felony, which may result in a term of imprisonment for up to fifteen years, a fine of an amount up to $10,000, or both. If the defendant committed aggravated manslaughter, such as manslaughter of a child or elderly person, state law treats the offense as a first degree felony, which increases the potential term of imprisonment to a maximum of thirty years. Florida laws also allow the state to consider the defendant's criminal history and determine whether the defendant is a career criminal or habitual violent offender; if so, the state may be able to increase the defendant's punishment. - See more at: Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw



Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw

Today's victory was minor, and could indeed be a Pyrrhic victory in the long run.  George is still in very serious trouble.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> What happens if 90% of criminals and gangs are black? Somehow within your mind we should arrest(report) innocent people of other races to make it seem like it isn't so.
> 
> What kind of country do you people want? I don't want blacks being mistreated or wronged but for us not to realize reality is also very wrong.



No Matthew, just as I wrote to you in your reply, I am a supporter of common sense, not of crime.  Let's prosecute those who are actually committing the crimes regardless of their color.  

If the gangs are 90% black, Hispanic or white...charge them arrest them prosecute them, give them a fair trial, and, if guilty put them away.  I don't want to hear about how many of each color are in jail.  *They had their time in court and deserve to be there*.


But let's don't jump the gun and accuse someone because of their color.  Could this have happened in this case>  We don't know.  We cannot hear TM's side.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That's not all.

He beat up his fiancée and got into a fight with a cop.

Both times he got off.

This seems to be the next logical step.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



What part of my statement about unwritten rules confused you?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It took you 45 minutes to come up with this? A blog? Just because a blog says it's relevant does not make it relevant. Do you understand me?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I am not the one who is confused.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I see the communication problem here.

Many people on this thread are sifting through, talking about the evidence and the law and what's going on day to day in the trial and what comes out.  And then there's the imagining, scratches, put yourself in shoes you've never been in, who did what at what minute and which bad thing they did, then there's the lingering media race fanatics. 

Big communication gap. 

The red above is a great statement other than the negligence part, but it doesn't deter from the evidence so far and the law.   

The jury is hearing the evidence and the jury will be instructed on the law. 
So that is my primary focus.  The time (for me) for who did what did how you did race bullshit has been over for awhile.  It's evidence and trial time.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > This is total bull shit. * He has to have a REASONABLE belief that his life is in imminent danger or great bodily harm. *A REAONBLE BELIEF.  *He doesn't just get to decide, if someone punches him in the nose or  knocks him down, that his life is in imminent danger so he gets to use deadly force.*
> ...



He can say his life was in danger but that doesn't automatically equate to him walking free because he felt that way.  They still have to prove their case, not just say oh he felt threatened so he shot the kid, don't we all feel sorry for this jerk?

I feel like I'm hearing a lot of excuses for that bad decision that day.  This isn't the old West.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Is the tweet in evidence or did she actually say that he was an angel on the stand?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok...so the tape is played yet again, and the lady on the phone said she heard a shot after the please for help. AFTER the shot, a clearer yell is heard. That cannot be Martin, can it? I'm wondering if it was Zimmerman with one final yell at the horror of shooting this guy after a struggle? Who doesn't yell after doing such a thing? Zimmerman doesn't look like the kind of guy that would jump for joy. He looks and acts like a guy that is screaming at the shock of all that just transpired.
Unless it IS martin screaming, but he sure has strength in his lungs after getting shot thru the heart.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Thank you for the correction, that this was a blogger reporting.  Appreciated.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

Unwritten rules for civilized men when they fight?

That's  a Cage Match fool!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The tweet went out this morning before she was put on the stand.  She did not say it on the stand.

On the stand she claimed to have a Bachelor's in English.  But she said, 'They was.......'


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Just as you, a member of a messageboard is not always right either, my friend.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What happens if 90% of criminals and gangs are black? Somehow within your mind we should arrest(report) innocent people of other races to make it seem like it isn't so.
> ...



Then common sense would tell you not to rush to conclusions, wouldn't it? But here you are concluding that Zimmerman belongs in jail for killing someone. What you fail to understand is how Zimmerman should not even be standing trial at all. He acted in self defense, there was not an iota of malice, ill-will, or spite in Zimmerman's body, just fear.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Unwritten rules for civilized men when they fight?
> 
> That's  a Cage Match fool!



The rules are written down.  They are called laws.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:
			
		

> I got no reason to question her intellect. What I question is her ability to tell the truth.



Then why not apply those same parameters to Zimmeran since he is a known liar and cheat?



			
				Quantum Windbag said:
			
		

> Just an FYI, I know people who have IQs in the 60s who can speak multiple languages, only an idiot would argue that language ability and intelligence are connected. Or should I be asking you how many languages you can understand?



I seriously doubt that you know "people" with a 60 IQ that can speak multiple languages. Idiot Savants can do some stunning mental acrobatics with numbers and dates but they are rare individuals; and, I have never heard of one speaking multiple languages, let alone with any fluency!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



But did you get your piano lessons in?


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's not all.
> 
> He beat up his fiancée and got into a fight with a cop.
> 
> ...



List the crimes that little angel Trayvon committed why dont ya... Oh yeah, because you want Zimmerman found guilty & thats all you freaks care about.

This trial is a sham!!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

What unwritten rules was this guy following?


[youtube]qU0EJS3cJIc[/youtube]


Those rules you refer to...the gentleman's agreement...might have been in force when we were young men...but this was a stranger who Zimmerman believed was suspicious,  and/or on drugs,  in a crime ridden neighborhood...not two hayseeds out on Saturday night.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

I forgot a group in my speech.

The stupid group.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Say I goad you at a bar.  Call your woman a whore.  I am clearly a sorry ass for doing so, and probably deserve a good beating.  I'm dishonorable, clearly not on moral high ground.  But in the eyes of the law, if you throw the first punch, you are the initial aggressor, and I can respond with the force necessary to defend myself.
> 
> In this case, the defense is arguing that, in fact, Mr. Martin was armed.  Not with a knife, but with the concrete sidewalk as a weapon.



Two points to respond to:

>>> Say I goad you at a bar.  Call your woman a whore.  I am clearly a sorry ass for doing so, and probably deserve a good beating.  I'm dishonorable, clearly not on moral high ground.  But in the eyes of the law, if you throw the first punch, you are the initial aggressor, and I can respond with the force necessary to defend myself.

That is my point as well.  Now please show me the "proof" that TM threw the first punch.  GZ's accusation is not proof.  The witness that puts TM on top minutes later is not proof of who started the fight.

>>> In this case, the defense is arguing that, in fact, Mr. Martin was armed.  Not with a knife, but with the concrete sidewalk as a weapon. 

Yes, but oddly enough Zimmerman himself said he scooted off the "weapon."  Once he scooted off the weapon the weapon was no longer a part of the fight. It was out of reach.  Further, having been in such fights I can assure you that the lighter guy on top is not the person controlling the location of the ground in which they are fighting.  Thus, why GZ was able to scoot them onto then off of the concrete.  Why did GZ scoot onto the concrete in the first place?  Ask him, or better yet ask the investigator why he did not think to ask that question.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So you don't examine issues and take a stand, but you find someone you dislike and switch sides to be a troll. That is fun to you? This is a game? We're talking about a dead kid and a 28 year old young man that could spend the rest of his life in jail. If you want fun, go find something in the conspiracy theories forum and have at it. Adults are talking here.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> What unwritten rules was this guy following?
> 
> 
> [youtube]qU0EJS3cJIc[/youtube]
> ...



I saw this and posted it awhile back.

Horrid.

This is why I have a gun(s) and I don't want anyone touching me before I use it for self defense.

;_)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I forgot a group in my speech.
> 
> The stupid group.



Some of them seem to have gone MIA.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You're right, this isn't the old West, which was a lawless time.

Now we do have laws. 
One of them is if it was in self defense then he had a right to defend himself.

He doesn't have to prove how he felt.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone have a good link to the number of 911 calls and how many were about white and how many were about blacks?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > What unwritten rules was this guy following?
> ...



Been there done that.  Trust me, the sleep you loose isn't because you weren't 
ready.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Unwritten rules for civilized men when they fight?
> ...


No ma'am the unwritten rules of honor between men are not laws.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



But isn't this what was done to GZ? No charges were filed, then Sharpton, Crump, New Black Panthers, member of congress and state government accused GZ because of the color of his skin. And to this point the FBI and SPD investigated and couldn't substantiate the claims. Yet, here we are at trial. So could GZ have been accused because of the color of TM's skin>We do know. We can hear the FBI and SPD's side.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



AND........according to his school records that were released for a short while, he (Maritn) was suspended 3 times (graffiti, drug paraphernalia, possession of stolen property/tool used for breakins, truancy, etc). His tweets to his friends indicate and say he was into drugs and other illegal activities. If there wasn't a coverup at his school to 'embellish' the crime rate, he would have been in jail at the time of his run-in with Z instead of on suspension. Of course, his parents wanted NONE of this to get out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Doesn't anyone have a link to the percentage of crimes committed by race? What I was saying is that if 80-90% of crimes are committed by one race. Shouldn't that one race be most of the calls???

Calling the police on the criminal seems to be the right thing to do.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Those rules you refer to...the gentleman's agreement...might have been in force when we were young men...but this was a stranger who Zimmerman believed was suspicious,  and/or on drugs,  in a crime ridden neighborhood...not two hayseeds out on Saturday night.



Yes sir.  The unwritten rules of honor among some men have given way to something that is arguably less honorable. 

Is that an improvement?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
> 
> Can you be in charge of Fancy Grapes updates so we can see what pointers the prosecution is getting?  I don't have HLN.
> 
> ...



This just in. HLN is advertising a rerun of Fancy Grapes Mysteries tonight. I guess she just couldn't take it.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



No, I can' say that Templar.  All we know without a doubt is that TM was walking, Z followed for a while, there was an altercation, someone screamed and Z killed Tm.

Z can say what ever he wants.  TM can't.  Witnesses are saying things that are different or not totally reliable (DD).

I think there is very little evidence for Murder2. I personally believe the judge should have thrown that out today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



Trayvon WAS, in fact, a thug. It is doubtful that certain information will be provided to the jury, however, but the ramifications go far beyond this trial.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No, depositions are not always printed. I have taken many from witnesses so I know! First the person writes their statement in their own words. The person's initials are placed at the beginning and at the end of the statement. After that it is signed and dated. Then, if nothing more than for the sake of clarity, the investigator can make a typed copy of the original statement, have it initialed and signed the same way, and attach both documents together after copies are made!

Zimmerman IS to blame for everything! If he had left that kid alone Martin would still be alive and GZ wouldn't have his fat ass on the line for murder!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot a group in my speech.
> ...



Not enough have.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




  Don't give her any ideas.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Isn't that bad for your heart?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes, but no one can be good all the time, and I've lost 10 pounds since I retired!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If I was going on a killing spree I wouldn't be on the bottom getting my ass kicked. Think about it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



IOU + rep.  But I have to spread it around first.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I am right. Multiple posters on this thread either agree with me, or hold the same opinion I do on this case. I have been following this trial from the beginning. You have already indicated your support of the "silent victim".


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yeah from a strictly law perspective.. from the evidence presented so far... my view is GZ is innocent of 2nd degree murder, and also innocent of voluntary manslaughter.  

I do believe he would be guilty of involuntary manslaughter based on negligence (following the suspect into the dark while armed.)  If GZ had not followed him into the dark the the subsequent fight and self defense would not have occurred.  

That's based on law.  I already gave that opinion hours ago.  I moved on to... ok so he's innocent of murder and / or voluntary manslaughter.  What does that mean to society that we can have dirt bags with no honor running around looking for people to kill as long as they call 911 first and get the guy to hit them. (Rope a-Dope my contention from the start of the thread...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Doesn't anyone have a link to the percentage of crimes committed by race? What I was saying is that if 80-90% of crimes are committed by one race. Shouldn't that one race be most of the calls???
> 
> Calling the police on the criminal seems to be the right thing to do.



Sanford FL crime rates and statistics - NeighborhoodScout

Doesn't include race.

With a crime rate of 66 per one thousand residents, Sanford has one of the highest crime rates in America compared to all communities of all sizes - from the smallest towns to the very largest cities. One's chance of becoming a victim of either violent or property crime here is one in 15. Within Florida, more than 92% of the communities have a lower crime rate than Sanford.

Separately, it is always interesting and important to compare a city's crime rate with those of similarly sized communities - a fair comparison as larger cities tend to have more crime. NeighborhoodScout has done just that. With a population of 53,926, Sanford has a combined rate of violent and property crime that is very high compared to other places of similar population size. Regardless of whether Sanford does well or poorly compared to all other cities and towns in the US of all sizes, compared to places with a similar population, it fares badly. Few other communities of this size have a crime rate as high as Sanford.

The crime data that NeighborhoodScout used for this analysis are the seven offenses from the uniform crime reports, collected by the FBI from 17,000 local law enforcement agencies, and include both violent and property crimes, combined.

Now let us turn to take a look at how Sanford does for violent crimes specifically, and then how it does for property crimes. This is important because the overall crime rate can be further illuminated by understanding if violent crime or property crimes (or both) are the major contributors to the general rate of crime in Sanford.

For Sanford, we found that the violent crime rate is one of the highest in the nation, across communities of all sizes (both large and small). Violent offenses tracked included forcible rape, murder and non-negligent manslaughter, armed robbery, and aggravated assault, including assault with a deadly weapon. According to NeighborhoodScout's analysis of FBI reported crime data, your chance of becoming a victim of one of these crimes in Sanford is one in 164.

In addition, NeighborhoodScout found that a lot of the crime that takes place in Sanford is property crime. Property crimes that are tracked for this analysis are burglary, larceny over fifty dollars, motor vehicle theft, and arson. In Sanford, your chance of becoming a victim of a property crime is one in 17, which is a rate of 60 per one thousand population.

Importantly, we found that Sanford has one of the highest rates of motor vehicle theft in the nation according to our analysis of FBI crime data. This is compared to communities of all sizes, from the smallest to the largest. In fact, your chance of getting your car stolen if you live in Sanford is one in 369.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Anyone have a good link to the number of 911 calls and how many were about white and how many were about blacks?



46 Calls - The Daily Beast


Judge in Trayvon Martin case weighs police calls - The Denver Post


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Say I goad you at a bar.  Call your woman a whore.  I am clearly a sorry ass for doing so, and probably deserve a good beating.  I'm dishonorable, clearly not on moral high ground.  But in the eyes of the law, if you throw the first punch, you are the initial aggressor, and I can respond with the force necessary to defend myself.
> ...



Fair enough; I'll address them in order.

1) First, Zimmerman's accusation is evidence.  The witness's statements are evidence.  Hell, DD's testimony is evidence.  What a jury does is weighs the evidence to come to an outcome, which is then considered proof.  Thus far, I simply feel that the evidence leads to a more logical conclusion that Mr. Martin initiated aggression.  I think Zimmerman was scampering towards Martin, got too close to Martin, words were had, and Martin started working Zimmerman over.  The burden is on the prosecution to show me that it didn't happen that way, which is how the evidence thus presented seems to portray.

2) I don't have a damn clue why Zimmerman did any scooting, or why investigators did or didn't ask him certain questions.  What I do have a clue about is what was actually asked of him during his interrogation(s), and I know that his head at one point was in contact with the concrete.  The State's witnesses stated as much.  Until they rebut that evidence, I don't have much choice but to agree with the defense's theory of the case.  One final analogy on this point: if you were being attacked by a person with a knife, would you not fear for your life?  What if they dropped the knife?  Would you still have that fear?  What if they got the knife back?  

In short, I believe that Zimmerman was getting his head bashed on the ground, was getting his ass kicked, formulated a fear for his life, and felt he was going to get pummeled into unconsciousness.  Thus he screamed for help, and when none came, he made the decision to defend himself with a gun.  I think the force was reasonable if he felt his life was in danger.  And I don't think he had to wait until he was clinically brain dead before reacting.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You can use one sauce pan to boil then fry..

Malt vinegar! yum... Got a hankerin for fish and chips british style when I spent some time in England.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Those rules you refer to...the gentleman's agreement...might have been in force when we were young men...but this was a stranger who Zimmerman believed was suspicious,  and/or on drugs,  in a crime ridden neighborhood...not two hayseeds out on Saturday night.
> ...




No...

But whether it is an improvement or not is irrelevant in this case.

First,  I don't thing ZImmerman was ever a party to a fight...it was a sucker punch and then a beating.

According to the autopsy,  Zimmerman never got a lick in.

Further...

If you or I were fighting with Zimmerman...once he was screaming for help and obviously given up...we would have grabbed his hands and asked him in our most obscenity laced Southern vernacular if he was done,  and exactly what would happen if he wasn't.


And WE would have done the talking to Good and others,  explained the circumstance "This dude was following me and....",  not continue pounding away after help had arrived.

Martin wasn't abiding by any unwritten rules,  he was beating a man who wasn't fighting.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

Have I mentioned how much I HATE the biased yappers on HLN?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
> ...



BWA-HAHAHAHA  JVM didn't show up for her hollar-a-thon either


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Anyone have a good link to the number of 911 calls and how many were about white and how many were about blacks?





If you don't want any unnecessary filtering, here's a link:

http://cfnews13.com/content/dam/news/static/cfnews13/documents/911CallHistory-George-Zimmerman.pdf

I admit to not reading every page there.  I relied on a shorter call-by-call summary.  Still looking for that one.



Edit: I see Belle has already posted a link ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


NO the defense doesn't have to prove shit. The prosecution has to prove theirs beyond a reasonable doubt. Most people believe that they have failed miserably. It will only get worse as the defense presents their case.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Those rules you refer to...the gentleman's agreement...might have been in force when we were young men...but this was a stranger who Zimmerman believed was suspicious,  and/or on drugs,  in a crime ridden neighborhood...not two hayseeds out on Saturday night.
> ...



So there are unwritten rules of honor among Thieves, Blacks, KKK members, Drug Dealer Thugs, CCW Neighborhood Watch, Police, Catholics, Jews, Muslims, Women, Men, etc. Lots of them are not consistent with eachother or the law. This case is about law, not honor among groups. Your fantasy is not the reality of this nation of laws we & our groups with unwritten honor & rules live in.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Agreed.  Based on the "poor" prosecution and NO evidence and/or even accusation of the involuntary manslaughter beyond the initial recommendation of the investigator, GZ should go free.  We'll just have to let god prosecute him at a later time since we don't have any evidence that GZ had a reasonable alternative to killing the teen.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



This has been said to her repeatedly.  She will NEVER get that Zimmerman is innocent until the prosecution proves him guilty.  And they haven't.  Of course, you can't blame the dumb if it looks like the defense started out instead of the prosecution.  It would fool even a reasonable person.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



They don't apply in a court of law.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Just to add this is the part in the movie when the audience is told.. yeah he's innocent but you know what... his job was to protect that teen not kill him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



It has not been stated that most of the calls were on black males.  The link posted said nothing of the sort.
It is irrelevant anyway.  Zimmerman stated he followed Trayvon becaise something didnt seem right. But even that isn't really relevant here.  The relevant part is was he justified in shooting Martin.  And the answer is clearly yes.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ya know Sallow, you might be on to something here! A coward like Zimmerman wouldn't run after a "dangerous suspect" without having his gun drawn now would he? I'll bet he cornered Martin and was in close proximity to him when Martin, thinking he was being robbed, grabbed for the gun with one hand while knocking GZ to the ground with the other.
Martin,realizing he had no escape, jumped on GZ to try and get the weapon just like Jphn Wayne or ROY ROGERS WOULD HAVE DONE!  But this wasn't a movie, it was the real world... and a innocent black teen became a statistic!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Just to add this is the part in the movie when the audience is told.. yeah he's innocent but you know what... his job was to protect that teen not kill him.



You just made me lose my mind again.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Post 1383


> Im going by the impression I would have if someone was following me in the dark and then when I eventually asked him why, he went frantically grabbing for his pockets...was trayvon supposed to wait and see what GZ pulled out? The way it is presented by GZ, Tray approached him asking whats up basically and when he went reaching and grabbing, he got clocked. Officer Serino, has some of the same questions I do. GZ made some mistakes that night...and the impression he gave to trayvon who had not committed a crime was a little bit creepy that night. Of course you have the benefit of the whole story and the 911 tape audio...trayvon didnt...so imagine what it must have felt like to him. If you want to dismiss what that may have felt like because you have it all figured out, then fine, but dont demean someone that is.



I clocked you on the grabbing for the gun thing.  I've clocked you on this one as well.  Are you ready to give up here and post on something you understand?  Like cleaning spittoons?  Or sweeping floors?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



My dad's cardiologist used to bitch about him eating bacon and eggs for breakfast every day. He told him, "Look! Doctors have been telling me that for 30 years and in that time, I've outlived 3 cardiologists and 2 oncologists. I'm dying of prostate cancer and I am going to have bacon and eggs for breakfast until I can't pick up a fork."


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I am quite right and proved it in the above post.  You're busted.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


 

If that's ALL YOU KNOW.  You either haven't been following the trial or you are being disingenuous.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 5, 2013)

The jurors--I apologize if this was discussed earlier in the thread.

Meet the Zimmerman jury - U.S. News

It's probably senseless to try to imagine how they would reach personal decisions from this fyi.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


If Martin thought Zimmerman had a gun why would he come back and confront him?  Why did he wait to go for the gun until he saw it in Zimmerman's waist band?  Why would he think Zimmerman had a gun to begin with?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I would argue that we have become an overly litigious nation that appears to have no honor in the yes of many.  

IMO the portions of laws that are based on "fear,"  such as zero tolerance law, this portion of the self defense law, the unpatriot act, etc. are heading away from reason, heading away from liberty, heading away from honor.   

Fear is the mind killer...


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Just to add this is the part in the movie when the audience is told.. yeah he's innocent but you know what... his job was to protect that teen not kill him.



I know you know this, but this is not a movie.  This isn't Hollywood.  This is real life, and this is how the court system works.  It seems serious because it is serious.  And I wouldn't be willing to throw Zimmerman into a cage for the next 25 years because he had a *reasonable* belief that his life was about to end that night.  Nor am I willing to compromise our laws because some want their pound of flesh.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> You can use one sauce pan to boil then fry..
> 
> Malt vinegar! yum... Got a hankerin for fish and chips british style when I spent some time in England.



I just had malt vinegar on my MickeyD's fries.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Just because multiple posters believe you, doesn't make you right.  And as how I would vote if I were on a jury, don't be so sure.  I haven't heard all of the evidence and what I heard from the prosecution did not sway me in their direction at all.  I can't believe the prosecutions own witness, Jeantel (sp?), and the mother is, well, a mother.

I know Murder2 is out and FWIW, I would have to know the details of manslaughter or let him go, if I felt he was fighting for his life.  I don't like the idea that he gained 110 lbs to look like an overweight old man who couldn't fight back; I'm wondering how he could get his gun out when TM was on top of him but *maybe* he could; wouldn't TM have more bruises and cuts on his hands if he really hit him more that once?

The defense is good and they might sway me in thinking this really was a life and death situation.  But then again...who really started it by following in the first place when the kid wasn't acting suspicious.  That's the rub.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Have I mentioned how much I HATE the biased yappers on HLN?



What I hate is that they still use that damn picture of 12 year old Trayvon instead of a still from the 7-11.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's true, I have missed p[arts of the trial.  And I dismissed some of the testimony from the prosecution side as being unreliable.  Have you watched the trial without fail?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Why is walking up to someone to ask a question=a crime?

I've had a black man ask me what I was doing. I was walking back from 7-11 as I normally do late at night. 

Nothing wrong with it


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

-Doctror Bao, when did you  change your opinion on marijuana?

After I watch _Reefer Madness_ one month ago.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > You can use one sauce pan to boil then fry..
> ...



that is excellent.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's not all.
> 
> *He beat up his fiancée ** and got into a fight with a cop.*
> 
> ...



No.


In 2005, Zimmerman, then 20, was arrested and charged with resisting officer with violence and battery of law enforcement officer, both which are third-degree felonies. The charge was reduced to resisting officer without violence and then waived when he entered an alcohol education program. Contemporaneous accounts indicate he shoved an officer who was questioning a friend for alleged underage drinking at an Orange County bar.
( the officer was undercover )

In August 2005, Zimmermans ex-fiancee, Veronica Zuazo, filed a civil motion for a restraining order alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order against Zuazo. The competing claims were resolved with both restraining orders being granted.

In December 2006, Zimmerman was charged with speeding. The case was dismissed when the officer failed to show up in court.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Let me get this straight.  I make a statement about unwritten rules of honor between men.  You call that "the dumbest statement" you "have ever read on a forum." Because, evidently you don't want to talk about honor.  Then you call me "DUMBrown" again outside the flame zone.  Then you "NEGG" me again for the "third time" on this one thread... I get the point that you have an emotional attachment to the killer cause he did away with one of the thugs you don't think have a right to live..  But really, you should come up with a better way to express yourself than calling people names and flaming out neggs.  Tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add this is the part in the movie when the audience is told.. yeah he's innocent but you know what... his job was to protect that teen not kill him.
> ...



?  

I thought we were in a discussion thread on a bulletin board.  Since when is invol. manslaughter 25years?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Let me get this straight.

If I want to get away with murder, all I have to do is shoot someone and then claim that I was in imminent danger.

To make it fool proof I would do it on a dark rainy night with no witnesses.

Then there would be reasonable doubt that I killed him on purpose.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Just to add this is the part in the movie when the audience is told.. yeah he's innocent but you know what... his job was to protect that teen not kill him.
> ...



You can't gray area the law.  The law is the law is the law.

A law may be written incorrectly or have too much verbiage in it or worded wrong - but that's another thread and fight.  There isn't wiggle room in it.  The law is the law.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 5, 2013)

i felt relieved when the person walking behind me was a white person

yours truly,

jesse jackson


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Why is walking up to someone to ask a question=a crime?
> 
> I've had a black man ask me what I was doing. I was walking back from 7-11 as I normally do late at night.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it



Change that to a black man following you in a truck for ten minutes then getting out of a truck to follow you.  Tell me that wouldn't bring up a red flag.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> What does that mean to society that we can have dirt bags with no honor running around looking for people to kill as long as they call 911 first and get the guy to hit them. (Rope a-Dope my contention from the start of the thread...



See...sometimes you seem so logical, then you come out with a ridiculous statement like this nonsense.

Do you honestly believe GZ is a dirtbag with no honor running around looking for people to kill?  And that he goaded TM to hit him so he could claim self-defense even though his real intention was to find someone, anyone I suppose, to kill?  Say you were just trying to be provocative, please.

That is just crazy talk!  Completely unfounded, unproven, and unsuggested - even by the prosecution.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



That's a whole different set of cir circumstances,.

It can not be applied to this case.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Again, who says he wasn't acting suspicious? No one can say that he wasn't because there is simply no evidence that he wasn't acting suspicious. Take out his (TM) past actions. This is obviously a town where crime is prevalent. You can't really make an accurate opinion if say you live in the Nashville suburbs of Franklin or Brentwood as to what you would see suspicious compared to someone who lives next to the bus stop in downtown Nashville.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sure it can.

Same laws.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



As of 6:51 CST, George Zimmerman is still on trial for second degree murder.  Do you actually think he isn't sweating the maximum charge right now?  Really?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Regardless of the outcome of the trial, I hope that people have enough common sense to let it go.  This trial is one on many going on all over the nation and it shouldn't be national news.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > What does that mean to society that we can have dirt bags with no honor running around looking for people to kill as long as they call 911 first and get the guy to hit them. (Rope a-Dope my contention from the start of the thread...
> ...



Yep


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Testarosa, these are completely different types of cases.  

The case we are talking about is a case where two young men confronted each other and fought in the grass and one of the two young men killed the other because he was loosing the fight.   

A fist fight between two young men is not the same as a mother shooting a home invader to defend her children.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's not all.
> ...


Wow. He sounds like an eevul criminal.  Little Trayvon was only caught writing graffiti and with stolen goods.  He's a saint.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...





This is what we are up against...

Huffington Post headline for the Georgia Mom story...


Melinda Herman, Mom Who Shot Intruder, Inspires Gun Control Foes


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


You left out some significant parts of the story.
  Z saw M and called non-emergency. M walked around Z's vehicle while he was still in it.  M disappeared from Z's sight.  SPD wanted to know where M was.  Z left vehicle to find out.  Z was approaching his vehicle again when M showed up from out of the darkness.  M hit Z.  M and Z fought.  Z was injured.  Z shot M.

My question is:  If M was fearful of the "weird" person (as related to his friend by phone) that was following him, why the hell did he go back toward the vehicle and confront Z?  Why didn't he continue on home?

I agree with Serino (who is much closer to this case and has experienced many similar interrogations involving suspects) that Zimmerman is telling the truth.

The judge did not err in denying the motion to acquit (in which case the trial would be over without deliberation by the jury) but she should have reduced the charge to manslaughter as was her prerogative.

Zimmerman is NOT GUILTY of murder....IMHO.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



One of these posters, (and I won't name names) was a private detective for over three decades, he has done work for many defense attorneys in his career, and he happens to be from my home state. Suffice it to say he has prior experience in this field. So the fact he and I agree on most of the same things on this case should tell you something, Jackson.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > What does that mean to society that we can have dirt bags with no honor running around looking for people to kill as long as they call 911 first and get the guy to hit them. (Rope a-Dope my contention from the start of the thread...
> ...


My opinion of george is that he is a loose cannon, an accident waiting to happen.

He was on mind altering meds at the time.  They should have used that as a defense and then sued the drug company$


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I understand what you are saying, but unless the Zimmerman can get on the stand and tell us what made TM suspicious, we just won't know, will we?  If Z can do that, all doubt is released from my mind.  Z was doing what he was supposed to be doing and got caught in a pickle. Acquit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why is walking up to someone to ask a question=a crime?
> ...



Come again? Is that objectiveness of yours just a facade?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sorry you guys missed my earlier post.  My point here is not that GZ is a dirt bag.. My bad.  My point raised earlier is that if GZ can do this why not anyone else?  For that matter why not TM?  As was pointed out earlier the only reason we have GZ on trial and not TM is cause TM did not shoot GZ in self defense.  If TM had that gun he was talking about getting, he may have shot GZ in the chest.  Then we'd be talking about whether or not TM did it in self defense.  Same circumstances different players, same arguments?  Or does the argument change when the guy who'd claim self defense is a person we assume is a good guy and the guy he killed is someone we assume is the bad guy.  Or does the argument change when the guy who's claiming self defense is a person we assume is a bad guy and the guy he killed is someone we assume is the good guy?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I could tell you three posters are from the CIA and agree with me.  (I call, and raise you 2)


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 What _we_ are up against is freedom of speech.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Testarosa, these are completely different types of cases.
> 
> The case we are talking about is a case where two young men confronted each other and fought in the grass and one of the two young men killed the other because he was loosing the fight.
> 
> A fist fight between two young men is not the same as a mother shooting a home invader to defend her children.



It doesn't matter!  Same law applies.

If it was me in this situation reversed, would everyone be after me?

The answer is:

NO.

The law is the law.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


  You hit the nail on the head with that post.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



??

She was in her own home--hiding, with two 9 yr old girls.

I can't remember exactly but the suspect said he went looking for her. 
maybe I can find a link. 

eta:  There was another article after this one--not that it really matters.

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/alleged-intruder-shot-by-loganville-mother-out-of-/nWL8c/

At any rate LE never considered charges against this woman.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




No,  a warped perspective,  where the victim is a criminal for protecting herself and her family.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Ernie, I realize you all think you're lawyers but Zimmerman has to introduce some evidence that he acted in self-defense.  If that weren't the case, he could simply say that, not show up in court and let the prosecution hammer away at proving their case.

All he would have to do is call in at the end and find out what the verdict is.  Please stop trying so hard, everyone here has been watching the case and we do know what is going on.

As for Sunshine explaining to eveyone the intricacies of the law...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 5, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Doesn't make any difference...ask Snookie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 5, 2013)

zOMG. Fancy Grapes showed up after all.  

Let the screaming begin.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Testarosa, these are completely different types of cases.
> ...



There are a lot of bad laws on the books and this is one of the worst.

For example, no one drove 55mph when it was a law.

Boston tea party ring a bell?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



This is it for me for the night; I'm beating a dead horse.

You drank the media Kool-Aid.  Why else would you assume either one was a "bad guy?"

If you want to see an egregious case of self-defense and its limits, research this case: 

Self-Defense Case: Pharmacist Guilty - WSJ.com

This gentleman makes the Zimmerman story seem like a children's book,


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It is preferable to have experience on your side, rather than conjecture. Grow up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I'm aware of the gravity of this trial.  I'm also aware of the larger context beyond this trial. 

We are not members of the jury.  We are observers, discussing the trial and some of the issues that surround the trial.  I'm not looking for a pound of flesh.  I'm a firm believer in liberty and honor.  I believe liberty ends when it takes away the liberty of others.  I believe TM had a right to life that night that he did not forfeit by engaging in a fist fight.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Or Nancy Grapes.  We know the truth and will not waver in our beliefs.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The point of all that is -  Take away all the media, all the race, all the politics and only leave the case.

You can't do one law for someone and one law for someone else in different "circumstances".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm with ya.

Night.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 5, 2013)

I think of Zimmerman, I think of OJ Simpson. If and if only race wasn't an issue. Racism and white guilt and all that heady stuff.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't assume either GZ or TM was a good or bad guy.  Quite the contrary.  I think they were just young and stupid both them.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



In this case the woman was justified.  I think they ought to give her a medal but please it is amazingly incorrect to compare her to zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll leave you with Marissa Alexander. 

The first side victim of the trial:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyITmlJHALM]05.11.12: Rep. Brown + Angela Corey Talk on Marissa Alexander - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



here's another link

Alleged intruder shot by Loganville mother out of hospital | www.ajc.com

He said he was there to steal. In another article he said more but I can't locate that one.

There was another case not long after that--the homeowner was charged. He heard a car backfire, IIRC, in his driveway one night and went out and began firing. 

I can see the difference between those two cases.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

Look, we aren't going to change any minds here.  I realize I am in the tiny minority opinion, but I  haven't heard all of the evidence yet, either.  I am open to listening but right now I stand by my original objection to Zimmerman initiating the entire scenario.

The one thing that really does bother me, is the passion by which some of us have for their cause.  We really have to stick to facts and realize the actual crime, if any will be felt by the Z who is convicted,  and if he is acquitted we all must accept that the evidence demonstrated that he indeed was not guilty.

Those who are showing passion are not in the courtroom to see the entirety of the evidence and have to accept the verdict.

ALL of America has to accept the verdict, realizing they don't know all of the facts, but the jury did.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Poor Templar.  Can't take a joke.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If he takes the stand what stops him from just reading the real time transcript of the non-emergency call? He said what made him suspicious in that call to the non-emergency number. I've heard that phone call over and over. What will one more time do with Zimmerman on the stand? We can establish that he was walking in the grass near homes, at night, in the rain and at a pace that didn't seem to match that environment. With those factors in a town that has a crime rate that is higher than 96% of the towns in this country I can see him being suspicious.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


But, but, but, but, he was in fear for his life.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> If I want to get away with murder, all I have to do is shoot someone and then claim that I was in imminent danger.
> 
> ...




Just be sure to say "thank God" convincingly during the police interrogation when someone tells you it was caught on camera.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this straight.
> ...



That could be construed to mean that as neighborhood watch commander he knew there were no video cameras there and he also knew how dark it was.  It was a self serving statement.  The guy is a master trained manipulator who got an a in self defense.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I'd like to hear a cross on that.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...



There is no reason TM could not have killed someone justifiably if he was in reasonable fear of great bodily harm or death.  Not sure what you mean here.  I personally don't know the law on this, but if I found that the person claiming self-defense was the instigator of the violence, then I would have a problem exonerating him or her.  But that may not be the law and I would defer to whatever the law is.  

Of course I assume the guy getting killed in justifiable self-defense is the bad guy since he would be the one threatening great harm or death to the person who killed him.  In this case TM had no reasonable fear of GZ so he would be a murderer if he shot GZ in the chest with the current available evidence and facts.

You're a nice guy but you're really not making any sense to me with all this.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



This is a huge reach...huge reach....imho of course.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



If you think that a cross would be more likely to establish a different version than a professional interrogation that allows the officer to lie to pressure the person being questioned then you aren't really aware of what would be allowed from a cross examination.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



As I have said previously --I fall into the group that should never own a gun. 

Anyone that I know that does own a gun would not be inclined to be a Neighborhood Watch captain or if they were they would contact LE and consider that sufficient.

I guess I will just have to wait for a verdict. Going back and forth gets me nowhere.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Where do you get this shit? Somewhere, there is a psychiatrist dying to write a book about you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Testarosa, these are completely different types of cases.
> ...



Yes ma'am.  Thus the problem.  If the law is the law... then the lawless can use the law to wantonly murder indiscriminately while hiding behind self defense.  There needs to be some measure of reason to differentiate between the mother protecting her children from a home invader and a predator killing a victim using a rope a dope tactic. 

For example, what if a hunter put a PS4 in his window in view of the street and then waited for some stupid teen to break in and try to steal it, then shoot the kid.  We call that hunting under the feeder.  It's a standard hunting technique.  It's not crazy talk.  It's not something I just invented.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

P: (prosecutorIf Z thought TM had been suspicious, he had to be watching for several minutes.

Z:Right.

P: The police found the open can of Arizona Tea and Skittles that he just bought.  Did you know that?

Z: Yes.

P: Since you had been watching  TM, you saw him eating and drinking?

Z: Yes or No...Don't know what the answer would be

P:  Just how fast can you walk or run when you are eating even if it is raining?

Does that make  "We can establish that he was walking in the grass near homes, at night, in the rain and at a pace that didn't seem to match that environment."

IOW, how fast can you run to your father's girlfriends home when you are eating and drinking?

See what I mean?

But then, he might have made some other suspicious moves that we are not privy about yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Makes sense and it has been brought up but rejected.  Perhaps it makes too much sense?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> P: (prosecutorIf Z thought TM had been suspicious, he had to be watching for several minutes.
> 
> Z:Right.
> 
> ...



To my knowledge neither the can of tea or skittles had been opened when they were found on the body.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Let it go, RKM...be the bigger person...ignore it...who cares...waaa waaa...youre being a troll....you changed your avie to be more believable...ahole...you whiny bitch...F U...nobody wants to hear it....negged...mexican hater!....bully!! etc etc etc.

Wonder why I call you out and not the one who initiated it with a personal attack to an otherwise non personal opinion?  Well its simple....youre new around here with little rep power....do you think Im crazy?  Im not sticking up for the little fella being trolled.

You have a different opinion, rkm....shame on you!  Damn you!!

How dare you defend yourself...At least you werent called a faggot.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The jury knows he got an A and he lied when he said he knew nothing about stand your ground.  He's pathological.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Thanks.. I'm trying to put my feet in Trayvon's shoes for argument sake.

Let's say TM is armed.  GZ follows him for 10min.  GZ gets out of his car and follows TM on foot.  TM asks GZ why GZ is following him. GZ reaches for his pocket.  TM now fearing for his life from this guy who was following him in the dark pulls his gun and kills GZ.  The defense will show that GZ did have a loaded gun.  The defense will show that TM was indeed afraid for his life, that this guy who had followed him without announcing who he was or why he was following TM did in fact reach for his gun, and did in fact cause the defendant to have no choice but to fire in self defense.


----------



## Meister (Jul 5, 2013)

You know what's weird about all of this?  
If Trayvon was a white guy, we wouldn't be having any kind of discussion about it on this board.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Good to see you've found the humor in it


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Meister said:


> You know what's weird about all of this?
> If Trayvon was a white guy, we wouldn't be having any kind of discussion about it on this board.



Same could be said if GZ was black or darker skinned Hispanic


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I would buy that and sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

Moving on...

Does anyone know what the defense has on Crump?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I never claimed to possess a vast knowledge of the law, but the basics of our legal system should be covered in 4th grade civics. I do research statutes and study how they apply in specific cases.
What you said, actually is basically true. If the defense feels that the prosecution has not proven it's case, they *could* skip court and go out for a burger, BUT, we are talking about the next 40 years of a man's life. The defense *will* put on a case and if you think what you've heard so far was bad for the State, just wait until the defense is done.

Again, Sarah! get your emotions in check. Forget that the dead kid was black and he was shot by a white dude. Put aside your hatred of guns and the concept of self defense. Turn on your brain and look at the case objectively.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > P: (prosecutorIf Z thought TM had been suspicious, he had to be watching for several minutes.
> ...



I just looked and all I could find is that he was holding the can and the skittles!  That does make a difference!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> P: (prosecutorIf Z thought TM had been suspicious, he had to be watching for several minutes.
> 
> Z:Right.
> 
> ...



Hey Jackson!
Here's a thread that has  documents/evidence posted in it.

I think it might help fill in a lot of your questions.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/299982-zimmerman-trial-docs-evidence.html


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Meister said:


> You know what's weird about all of this?
> If Trayvon was a white guy, we wouldn't be having any kind of discussion about it on this board.



Same goes if ZIMMERMAN was black. The black community doesn't give two shits about the killing of their children...Hell, they don't say anything when blacks blow away other blacks on a daily occurrence throughout cities like Chicago, Detroit, New York or Atlanta.

This is all about black racism against whites. Zimmerman is a damn Hispanic to top the cake.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



There is evidence of one of them being on something.  Not evidence of another of them being on something.

The ME changed his opinion on the "something" today and the judge carefully ruled on the first instance of that something being admitted.  When the ME changed his opinion on it and she ruled on the fly without careful consideration, that may lead to another trial, if need be.

Some very major mistakes were made today in a very questionable line of "mistakes".

Today took the cake of mistakes.

Anyhow.  I have a date with Dexter.  Blood spatter and psycho expertise is important in these matters.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



In Z's statement he said TM saw his gun aqnd told him _You are going to die expletive_.

That's absurd.  Z has the gun and the unarmed man told him he , Z, was going to die?

That's not very logical.  I think it was the other way around.  I think Z told TM that he, TM, was going to die and that's when TM started screaming for help.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There was no hiding here, sir, this was an incident that got out of control.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > To my knowledge neither the can of tea or skittles had been opened when they were found on the body.
> ...




pioneerpete is correct, the skittles and tea were in his pockets.

Read what the court allowed into evidence.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



No it doesn't because who can claim that GZ would have seen them. Again it was dark and raining. If it's not open he can still run just as fast as if he wasn't holding them. He did run at one point. That point is established on both sides of the argument. My question is could a HS athlete outrun a clinically obese man 12 years older than he was (with a head start of at least a football field)?

I'm not trying to sound shitty when I say this, but I can't believe that you would be okay with sending a man to jail for the rest of his life based on whether or not he was eating skittles and drinking tea. Tea was not open for sure.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah sort of odd that it's ok to shoot someone in self defense but you can't hit them in self defense.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Can you make a post without insulting your opponents.  I doubt it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



In that case, I would definitely give credence to TM's claim (of self-defense).  That isn't what happened here because I believe TM had made himself safe from whatever threat he may have perceived from GZ and left that safety and went back to confront him.  Then he punched him, for whatever reason, and the facts are what they are.  

But YES, I think it may have been reasonable for TM to have felt great fear from GZ and, if he had killed him, I would give him the benefit of the doubt and hear the evidence with an open mind.  And finding a loaded gun in a dead GZ's pocket would have held great weight for me and had me lean towards believing TM's claim of self-defense.  

Again, that is not what happened here.  But it was an interesting twist to think about.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


_Dead men tell no tales._


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The law says "reasonable fear". Get it?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

...is such a presumptive ass!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yup he got an "A" in self defense. Trayvon got an "F" in assault.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Since laws are made in the so called, public interest, would not it be a good idea to think about the spirit of the law rather than the letter of the law?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



It does?  Are you sure?  Link?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> ...is such a presumptive ass!



Nancy Grace lost all credibility when she demanded DNA tests from Duke Lacrosse players, then said the results did mean anything once she saw they didn't support the crime. Then when the charges were dropped she decided to take the night off. Nancy Grace is almost as assured of every defendant's guilt, as MarcATL is assured of GZ's guilt. Same credibility level.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


tHE WORLD, ACCORDING TO eRNIE.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Yes and similarly GZ left the safety of his truck and went to confront TM in spite of knowing the police were on the way.  Had TM pulled GZ out of his truck or followed GZ to GZ's home that would have great weight for me.  In a classic sense they met at the T, TM likely thought it was for a fist fight instigated by GZ. GZ likely thought TM wanted to kill him. Both were just being stupid.  I've been there.  The only reason I'm alive to pose the twist is the mere luck that the folks I fought as a stupid young man were not armed with a gun during the fight.

That said, one time this guy with a knife... nah that's another story


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> In Z's statement he said TM saw his gun aqnd told him _You are going to die expletive_.
> 
> That's absurd.  Z has the gun and the unarmed man told him he , Z, was going to die?
> 
> That's not very logical.  I think it was the other way around.  I think Z told TM that he, TM, was going to die and that's when TM started screaming for help.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1sxARNq_c]Raw Video: George Zimmerman reenacts incident for Sanford Police - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Jackson, does this alleviate your concerns?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Thanks for the LOL!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



speaking of the ME how did that handful of notes 

turning into new discovery turn out


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > In Z's statement he said TM saw his gun aqnd told him _You are going to die expletive_.
> ...



He said that in one of his statements.  Maybe not on this tape if that's what you are implying.  Are you saying that because he did not say it on this tape that he did not say it?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

Then we mostly agree, RKM.  Glad you got the better of the knifer!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Yes.

I do quite often. Can you make a post without sounding like an idiot?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I actually find it sad...especially watching those who put up with it and enable it.  

If I see someone being bullied, lied about, cursed at, trolled...I say something...I do it here and i do it in "real life" and I always will.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Ernie, internet tough guy who love to antagonize people.

Thinks he's a bad ass biker.
Truth is, he's an alcoholic lard ass who rides a moped, 50cc.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It's on the tape, and here is his written statement, snookums. 

Zimmeman Written Statement 0226 0620


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

George Zimmerman Trial: 'Riot for Trayvon' Facebook page being checked by Sanford Police Department | wtsp.com


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 5, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What I've heard so far is basically a decent case for the prosecution.  Lots of objections by the defense overruled especially the coursework records showing how GZ lied that he knew nothing about stand your ground which makes the jury wonder what else he lies about.

I'll be around to give you all my opinions next week.  Looking forward to yours.  Hopefully, Zimmerman takes the stand, the fat, lying, little snake.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Excellent point...because he embellished and it didnt happen...but it sure did sound good to a cop who is trained not to let anyone come near his gun and to consider that a threat on your life.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I apply them to everyone, the evidence the prosecution presented made the case for the defense. The only way they have a chance to get a conviction is if the defense goes out and makes the prosecution's case.

All it takes to learn a language is exposure to it in childhood, it has nothing to do with being a savant. This is why it is possible for people with IQs much lower than average to speak any language at all. If it actually took a minimum level of intelligence there would be quite a few people who wouldn't be able to speak any language at all. I grew up in a border city where almost everyone spoke multiple languages. People in Europe consider it to be the norm, you should get around more.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Um. Wrong. Nothing lard about his ass and his bike kicks ass.
Just sayin'.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2013)

Trayvan's mother testified that the scream she heard on the 911 call was her son. 

George Zimmerman's mother said that the scream was her son's. 

Trayvan's brother told investigators that he didn't think that scream was his brother's, but he changed his tune later. He said it's because he didn't know his brother all that well I guess. 

George Zimmerman's uncle Jorge Meza said he immediately recognized the scream as George's because he said his voice was distinctive and he picked it out right away.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Florida statutes 776.013


> (3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Depositions are always printed, you are confusing witness statements and depositions, which are recorded by stenographers and are never written by hand.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd like to add one more thing to my last statement! The scene I just described is consistent with the screams heard from Martin when he first saw the gun. The poor kid was yelling for help ... scared out of his wits by a strange man with a gun... fighting for his life...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Trayvan's mother testified that the scream she heard on the 911 call was her son.
> 
> George Zimmerman's mother said that the scream was her son's.
> 
> ...



Wish they would put Trayvon's Dad on the stand and ask him what his initial response was to who was screaming on the tape.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> I'd like to add one more thing to my last statement! The scene I just described is consistent with the screams heard from Martin when he first saw the gun. The poor kid was yelling for help ... scared out of his wits by a strange man with a gun... fighting for his life...



Zimmerman tracked Martin down, shot him in cold blood, then proceeded to hold him over his body so a witness could see Martin beating the crap out of him, and then fire into the air with a different gun which he proceeded to hide from the police.

This is why sane people think you are dumber than dog shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvan's mother testified that the scream she heard on the 911 call was her son.
> ...



I'll be honest, I don't see how they can tell.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlanta Crook Makes Fatal Mistake by Thinking Patrons in Line for $180 Shoes Won?t Exercise 2nd Amendment Right | Video | TheBlaze.com

This is what amazes me. The guy in this story is being called a good Samaritan and one person even "thanked the homie". Yet he had no injuries, told the security guard that warned him he had concealed carry and wasn't afraid to use it, and then instead of going to jail for interrogation 1, 2, 3 and walk through of the crime, he was reported to have gotten back in line to buy the shoes. 

This type of shooting happens everyday in this country. Why is GZ on trial? Why is Nancy Grace not shouting at the Atlanta tennis shoe shooter? Why is Al Sharpton not at little five points demanding justice for this victim?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I'm not being bullied. Quite the contrary. 

She has many very emotive reasons and many logical reasons behind her stand on this issue.

I'm arguing the other side of her stance.   This flies in the face of her reason.  

Whether she's right or wrong, or I'm right or wrong, is not the whole story.  

I knew full well even attempting to win an argument with her on this issue would get me a neg.  From her shoes, she probably sees my insistence of possible alternate scenarios as my attempt to change her mind or worse that I'm just being a pain in the ass.  

Plus, she's a nurse and she's my elder.  She's earned the right to give me what for.  I applaud her effort.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Depositions are always printed, you are confusing witness statements and depositions, which are recorded by stenographers and are never written by hand.

No, you are WRONG! Do you have any experience at all with depositions? Its nothing more than a "written"
record of a witness's OUT OF COURT TESTIMONY! DO YOU GET IT? OUT OF COURT MEANS THERE ARE NO STENOGRAPHERS!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



My first motor'd vehicle was a Puch two speed moped, the motorcyle type.  Man that was fun, freedom!!


----------



## Duped (Jul 5, 2013)

If Trayvan was screaming, it was an inherent aboriginal ebullishion - the negro version of al ackhbar!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You are a true gentleman, and a true adult on how to disagree but still be respectful with those disagreements. You and I don't see eye to eye on this case either, but I still consider you a new friend. I like how you think.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I would think that out of all of them, George's Uncle was the most credible.
But even the professionals disagree, so what do I know?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Did it go fast enough for you to get to eat bugs? 

Last time I was on a bike was when helmets were not the law. Nothing is more thrilling than being in a group of bikers with hair whipping all around, bugs in the teeth and cars getting OUT of the way seeing so many of us in a group coming up behind 'em.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to add one more thing to my last statement! The scene I just described is consistent with the screams heard from Martin when he first saw the gun. The poor kid was yelling for help ... scared out of his wits by a strange man with a gun... fighting for his life...
> ...



listen you ignorant asshole! Here is what I REALLY SAID:

"Ya know Sallow, you might be on to something here! A coward like Zimmerman wouldn't run after a "dangerous suspect" without having his gun drawn now would he? I'll bet he cornered Martin and was in close proximity to him when Martin, thinking he was being robbed, grabbed for the gun with one hand while knocking GZ to the ground with the other.
Martin,realizing he had no escape, jumped on GZ to try and get the weapon just like Jphn Wayne or ROY ROGERS WOULD HAVE DONE! But this wasn't a movie, it was the real world... and a innocent black teen became a statistic!"

I then added this:"I'd like to add one more thing to my last statement! The scene I just described is consistent with the screams heard from Martin when he first saw the gun. The poor kid was yelling for help ... scared out of his wits by a strange man with a gun... fighting for his life...

Where in that frigging narrative can you even begin to conclude that I said GZ was holding him over his body and firing second guns? Where do you come up with that kind of idiotic bullshit? Are you CRAZY or just so racist you won't even entertain logic at all.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Unless somebody has heard both of them scream over the phone I can't see how they can tell one screamer from the other screamer.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, the prosecution and the defense is up.
Dawg is shifting gears. 
To date if I was on the jury these are some things that stand out to me:
1. Zimmerman comes across as smug and laid back. Leans back in his chair without a worry in the world. I do not like that. My opinion only but the jury does not like that. Additionally, he is the guy that was a wannabe cop, security guard, criminal justice major, secret agent and double ought spy. Almost all of that IS in evidence now. Now he has the presumption of innocence on his side and so far the prosecution's case has been pitiful but take a good look at Zimmerman. He has wannabe cop allover him. Does not make him guilty of anything but take another look.
2. I am on this jury George Zimmerman testifies AND IF AND ONLY IF I believe him not guilty of murder is my verdict. IOW he BETTER testify even if he has no duty to and nothing should be held against him if he doesn't.
But let us study on that a minute here.
A. Trayvon Martin IS DEAD
B. Self defense is the claim SO LET ME HEAR YOU

Otherwise if George Zimmerman does not testify and is found guilty of all charges OF MURDER then so be it in my book.
Just my opinion.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2013)

George Zimmerman's mom Gladys looks more black than Obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Okay, the prosecution and the defense is up.
> Dawg is shifting gears.
> To date if I was on the jury these are some things that stand out to me:
> 1. Zimmerman comes across as smug and laid back. Leans back in his chair without a worry in the world. I do not like that. My opinion only but the jury does not like that. Additionally, he is the guy that was a wannabe cop, security guard, criminal justice major, secret agent and double ought spy. Almost all of that IS in evidence now. Now he has the presumption of innocence on his side and so far the prosecution's case has been pitiful but take a good look at Zimmerman. He has wannabe cop allover him. Does not make him guilty of anything but take another look.
> ...



So, if GZ sits in his chair like a scared rabbit you'll cut him some slack?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

To scream or not to scream makes no difference to me.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nothing was cooler than my 1948 Indian.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the prosecution and the defense is up.
> ...



Me cut someone, anyone "some slack"?
My bad. I apologize that I never made myself perfectly clear.
I never cut anyone any, much less "some",  slack.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It would go about 40 on the down slope of an overpass if I ducked to reduce drag 

Didn't like wearing a helmet much as I had soooo much hair back then that I'd have helmet hair when I took it off, which is not nearly as cool as wind blown hair... lol

Uploaded the photo to my photo album..  Gez 15 in short shorts lol.


----------



## Duped (Jul 5, 2013)

My guess is that the guy on the bottom who was getting his ass beat would be screaming, but then again there is my previous consideration?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Okay, the prosecution and the defense is up.
> Dawg is shifting gears.
> To date if I was on the jury these are some things that stand out to me:
> 1. Zimmerman comes across as smug and laid back. Leans back in his chair without a worry in the world. I do not like that. My opinion only but the jury does not like that. Additionally, he is the guy that was a wannabe cop, security guard, criminal justice major, secret agent and double ought spy. Almost all of that IS in evidence now. Now he has the presumption of innocence on his side and so far the prosecution's case has been pitiful but take a good look at Zimmerman. He has wannabe cop allover him. Does not make him guilty of anything but take another look.
> ...



I agree with a good bit of this. However, I think that GZ testifying satisfies an emotional need in this case, not an evidentiary need. I believe that what he loses in not testifying is not enough to overcome the lack of state's evidence. I honestly think he is not guilty based on evidence, and if he is convicted that it will be overturned rather easily on appeal. Whether or not GZ survives general population during that time is another question.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

Duped said:


> My guess is that the guy on the bottom who was getting his ass beat would be screaming, but then again there is my previous consideration?



Common sense and reason, which is not so common these days, would lead a reasonable citizen to believe just that.
Only a dumb ass, and there are no shortage of them here, would believe George Zimmerman was kicking Martin's ass in this case.
Eye witness testimony which is direct evidence.
And strong.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the prosecution and the defense is up.
> ...



Well said as that is my point.
As much law as a judge crams on a jury some emotion has to be satisfied.
Good read my man!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

[Quote: Originally Posted by 25Caliber] View Post 

Let it go, RKM...be the bigger person...ignore it...who cares...waaa waaa...youre being a troll....you changed your avie to be more believable...ahole...you whiny bitch...F U...nobody wants to hear it....negged...mexican hater!....bully!! etc etc etc.

Wonder why I call you out and not the one who initiated it with a personal attack to an otherwise non personal opinion? Well its simple....youre new around here with little rep power....do you think Im crazy? Im not sticking up for the little fella being trolled.

You have a different opinion, rkm....shame on you! Damn you!!

How dare you defend yourself...At least you werent called a faggot.[\Quote]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know why this is still coming up and I can't see most of it ;-) If it continues to come up, the thread will be locked. [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]

What happened was, 25 called me a bigot because I said "can I get a famous neg" on Sun, Sunny said faggot as a reply to me being called a bigot for that, then she replied she thought we were playing a word game. It was in jest and that was it. 

This started with my can I get "negged" post and somehow this keeps coming up again. I certainly didn't make some deal out of someone calling me a "bigot", because again, I took it in jest and what people say on here is far from RL or my RL.

If that is what this is all about that keeps coming up. Drop it.

Again, the thread will be locked if it keeps coming up and what I do see come through is ridiculous and continual.  

I want no part of it, it's blown up repetitive bullshit for almost a week now.

Trial thread.

There's a flame thread for the rest of it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

The most disturbing thing that I heard today was not any testimony, but the state's rebuttal to directed verdict. The state said that ill-will, spite, malice and a depraved mind started at pulling the trigger. If this is correct then every single person who has ever worn a uniform and pulled a trigger to kill someone either in war or in the line of duty was guilty of murder in the 2nd degree.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> George Zimmerman's mom Gladys looks more black than Obama.




She's 1/4 black, right?

Darn that racist George Zimmerman for not loving his black mother.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Elders dont have the right to do what she does...sorry, brotha.  But I can definitely see your motivation for wanting to make amends.

Not buying it though...I saw how you came at me when ernie went on his profanity tirade because I changed my av pic...you dont fool me.  

But carry on....back to the trial.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The most disturbing thing that I heard today was not any testimony, but the state's rebuttal to directed verdict. The state said that ill-will, spite, malice and a depraved mind started at pulling the trigger. If this is correct then every single person who has ever worn a uniform and pulled a trigger to kill someone either in war or in the line of duty was guilty of murder in the 2nd degree.



Guns are evil.

Guns are on trial here.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:
			
		

> All it takes to learn a language is exposure to it in childhood, it has nothing to do with being a savant. This is why it is possible for people with IQs much lower than average to speak any language at all. If it actually took a minimum level of intelligence there would be quite a few people who wouldn't be able to speak any language at all. I grew up in a border city where almost everyone spoke multiple languages. People in Europe consider it to be the norm, you should get around more.



If stupidity were a virtue you would be Prince Charles! We were talking about people with IQs of 60 speaking multiple languages. Then you digress into border cities and people in Europe ( normal people I gather) considering multi lingual skills being the norm.  Ha ha.  That is a long way from supporting your lie that you know people with  IQs of 60 speaking multiple languages! But judging by your posts I can believe that most of your friends have such low IQs but I doubt if they are multi lingual as you suggest!
BTW I spent 39 months in Germany and I never met an idiot like YOU!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The most disturbing thing that I heard today was not any testimony, but the state's rebuttal to directed verdict. The state said that ill-will, spite, malice and a depraved mind started at pulling the trigger. If this is correct then every single person who has ever worn a uniform and pulled a trigger to kill someone either in war or in the line of duty was guilty of murder in the 2nd degree.
> ...



In the media I agree with you and good point.
And that spills over maybe more so with an all female jury.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

Tess,

Some people never let things go; always have to have the last word; and it comes from a sense of insecurity, I think.  

Ignore and carry on.  I really don't want this thread to lose it's vital personality because of immaturity and meanness.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie need hot sausage sandmich.

Hugs.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MiD_U4CHQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MiD_U4CHQ[/ame]


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The most disturbing thing that I heard today was not any testimony, but the state's rebuttal to directed verdict. The state said that ill-will, spite, malice and a depraved mind started at pulling the trigger. If this is correct then every single person who has ever worn a uniform and pulled a trigger to kill someone either in war or in the line of duty was guilty of murder in the 2nd degree.



They did that because that is what the law says.
Ill will, spite, malice and depravity are all areas where someone can be found guilty of murder in Florida if that is what contributed to a killing.

That is why they said it and focused on that as that is the burden they have in the statute there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Are you really sure Zimmerman is getting a fair shake here?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Again, you are incapable of logical thought...your bias clouds your judgment.  Trayvon didnt know what was being reached for...for the millionth time...he just didnt wait to see what it was...get that?

Then when on the ground, it is conceivable that when the gun was exposed (GZs words) that it is reasonable that tray may have seen what GZ had been reaching for before but was unsuccessful in getting because he got clocked.  This would give Trayvon the satisfaction of being glad he didnt wait to see what GZ might have been reaching for....after all its confirmed now that a gun was in the same area (right) he was reaching.  Trayvon could logically think that his suspicion has been confirmed...that GZ may be grabbing for a weapon and now I see that weapon.  We dont know what GZ was actually reaching for....but in hindsight the evidence shows that a gun WAS there and a phone wasnt.

I didnt post this in hopes that you would finally understand it...I posted it so that whithin the next few posts and regurgitate the same bs, I will have easy access to cut and paste and REMIND you again.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



In this ultra conservative "they must be guilty or they would not be on trial" society we live in who knows?
All woman jury so who knows?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope Zimmerman sues the media out of business. The bastards must pay for this shit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The most disturbing thing that I heard today was not any testimony, but the state's rebuttal to directed verdict. The state said that ill-will, spite, malice and a depraved mind started at pulling the trigger. If this is correct then every single person who has ever worn a uniform and pulled a trigger to kill someone either in war or in the line of duty was guilty of murder in the 2nd degree.
> ...



Oh I am aware of that. But I didn't know those emotions could manifest in the moment of pulling a trigger. None of those conditions can be established in the moment of pulling a trigger. That comment was in entirely poor taste. I have friends that have had to shoot and kill someone in the line of duty. The prosecutor basically called them guilty of murder 2.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

PS...Is that really what the flame thread is for?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Snookie need hot sausage sandmich.
> 
> Hugs.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MiD_U4CHQ



YOU need a hug?!  I need a hug.  I hate being the bad guy with my own kid let alone other kids.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [Quote: Originally Posted by 25Caliber] View Post
> 
> Let it go, RKM...be the bigger person...ignore it...who cares...waaa waaa...youre being a troll....you changed your avie to be more believable...ahole...you whiny bitch...F U...nobody wants to hear it....negged...mexican hater!....bully!! etc etc etc.
> 
> ...



*has this thread fallen apart*


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Elders dont have the right to do what she does...sorry, brotha.  But I can definitely see your motivation for wanting to make amends.
> 
> Not buying it though...I saw how you came at me when ernie went on his profanity tirade because I changed my av pic...you dont fool me.
> 
> But carry on....back to the trial.


>>> Elders dont have the right to do what she does

Everyone does.

>>> sorry, brotha 

You don't have to apologize. 

>>> But I can definitely see your motivation for wanting to make amends.

You may be projecting your motivations on me.  

>>> Not buying it though...I saw how you came at me when ernie went on his profanity tirade because I changed my av pic...you dont fool me.  

I tried to help you out.  As you said it was none of my business.  I won't make that mistake again.  

That said, I doubt very seriously you have any clue about what motivates me.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

If all the state has to argue is ill will, spite and Zimmerman has bad breath this case has long been lost.
But I still want to hear Zimmerman say he was defending himself and was hit first before I find him not guilty of murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> PS...Is that really what the flame thread is for?



Yep!  There's even a "I got negged" thread.  These guys have it figured out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [Quote: Originally Posted by 25Caliber] View Post
> ...



No. Hopefully I just fixed it.. I'm a fixer.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaa. Sure is a lot of whining going on in here by a certain someone.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tess,
> 
> Some people never let things go; always have to have the last word; and it comes from a sense of insecurity, I think.
> 
> Ignore and carry on.  I really don't want this thread to lose it's vital personality because of immaturity and meanness.



And some wait until its too late to play the morality card...the time for testas post was days perhaps weeks ago...things got ugly because they were permitted to get ugly when the super rep powers were allowed to troll, bully and go on profanity tirades against opinions they disagreed with.  The name calling was pathetic.  Some sit and watch and then act outraged when its responded to.

I have been with you and testa for awhile and neither one of you would put up with or have put up with the same actions being done to yourself.  You are both guilty of running and hiding when it is done to someone else.  I have personally witnessed this.

I nor anyone else has to get your permission to defend themselves against such attacks....especially when they were ignored initially to no avail.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 5, 2013)

Isn't it the state that needs to prove him guilty? They haven't.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Waaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaa. Sure is a lot of whining going on in here by a certain someone.



*whos whine what whine where hell did i dine*

--LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If all the state has to argue is ill will, spite and Zimmerman has bad breath this case has long been lost.
> But I still want to hear Zimmerman say he was defending himself and was hit first before I find him not guilty of murder.



So, the Hannity interview isn't enough? Popular belief among legal websites I been on all say that it would be foolish to subject Zimmerman to cross.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

So. About the ME implosion and pushing the Bernster to disbarrment.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Elders dont have the right to do what she does...sorry, brotha.  But I can definitely see your motivation for wanting to make amends.
> ...



Sarcasm noted...fake support also noted.  

If they have a right to conduct themselves in that way, then I have and anyone else has a right to respond to defend themselves...touche'.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So. About the ME implosion and pushing the Bernster to disbarrment.



Much as I hate HLN, even THEY were blown away at the idiocy the ME exhibited today.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 5, 2013)

Matthew, I am speaking as if I was a juror.
I believe juries no matter what they are charged by the Judge want to hear the defendant say they are not guilty.
Sometimes the law smells like a skunk to a jurist. Tell them to go by it, they think and deliberate on it yet THE STINK is still there to them.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 5, 2013)

testarosa said:


> So. About the ME implosion and pushing the Bernster to disbarrment.



yeah i missed a bunch of it 

just got done reading about how the sanford PD 

passed out a bunch of WW11 service ribbons to pin on their 

state witnesses 

wtf
----------------

Last Monday when Doris Singleton of the Sanford Police Department took the stand, Jeremiah Workman sat up and took notice.  Workman, the marine who received our nations second highest honor, the Navy Cross, took special notice of the ribbon rack she was wearing and wrote the following on his Facebook page.

Am I going blind, or is this police officer in the Zimmerman  Martin trial wearing ribbons that she doesnt rate?

Battle Rattle » Navy Cross recipient Jeremiah Workman questions cop?s ribbons in Trayvon Martin case


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 5, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Cool ride! My first scooter was a 49 FLHP.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



The evidence doesn't support that Trayvon Martin went all the way back to his condo?  Then explain why Rachel Jenteal testified that he *was* back at the condo?  Explain where it is he ran to during the time that Jenteal heard wind rushing by Trayvon's phone and was disconnected and when she called back.  That's over a minute, 25.  What kind of distance would a 17 year old in good shape cover in that amount of time?  How could he NOT have made it the 120 yards to the condo?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Tess,
> ...



25, I felt you over-reacted and that over-the-top language was offensive to me.  You need to know when to move on.  It's not important.  And if it is, then maybe this posting stuff is getting to you and causing you real anger issues.  I am not going to support you when I feel you do not have a point worth supporting.  

As for myself, yes we have been posting together awhile.  Let's not go into other over-reactions I observed earlier on and let go of and interacted with you afterwards.  It was over and that was that, and you were making thoughtful posts.  

I've never asked anyone to come to my aid when I've been attacked on a forum.  Here or there.  And I won't.  It's just not that big a deal to me.  I'm on here for fun, to interact and share ideas.  If I feel attacked, then I take a break and come back another day.  Or move to another thread.  Done that before when I got frustrated for a little while.  It's just not that important.

And, for the record, I don't owe you anything when you're acting the fool.  Gratuitious insults against any poster deserves my comment, but not those that are redundant and petty as yours have been lately.  

Let. It. Go.  And play nicely.  If you've noticed the same as I have, you don't have any supporters when you go off the rails.  I'll be there for you when you are being unfairly attacked but I really think you blew this latest stuff out of proportion.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 5, 2013)

I prefer cars to motorcycles.

I think there should be something between me and the accident.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Waaaaaaaaa. Waaaaaaaa. Sure is a lot of whining going on in here by a certain someone.



You come on here playing the moral high ground while in the background you send profanity ridden and threatening PMs...relentlessly...that is not made up...its fact.  And you were properly reported for those actions...however, you continue with those actions.  

You may fool some on here...but not me...hell maybe they arent fooled....Im seeing the other side of you...every day.  You are intentionally deceiving the forum trying to appear to be something you are not.

I have never negged anyone...even when negged...even to get a comment in to someone who may have me on ignore like you like to do as late as just about an hour ago.  I have never initiated any pm to any of those doing the same to me on a daily basis.  I have defended myself on the open forum...and i will continue to exercise my right to do so when necessary.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So. About the ME implosion and pushing the Bernster to disbarrment.
> ...



Hole E. Crap one of the weirdest days yet.  We were all waiting in the mom drama. We got it with the MFnE.

MOM wrapped the day brilliantly with the mom and uncle making Z humanized, emotion, ended the day and started the break with that after the ME train wreck and left the jury with them.

Bernster said he may want to call them later to be nasty so his mom can't be in the courtroom.  Rat got a new sig off the day.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

When it boils down to it these jurors are being told a story. 

I know the defense's story of what happened. It is consistent and there has been evidence to support it. I can tell you the basic premise of their story repeatedly and be accurate to their view. 

I don't know what the state would have you believe happened that night. I can't find a definitive start point, a definitive confrontation, a definitive point where GZ became a monster. When any theme has started to develop, there has been evidence to refute or cloudy that claim. There is not a consistent narrative being produced as to how this started, how GZ sustain these injuries, how, if there was a fight, TM has no injuries other than a gsw. 

So I can see your point about needing the emotional closure of setting him free comes into play, but if I am in that room I know the defense's story and supporting evidence and I have nothing to compare it to from the state.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 5, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > So. About the ME implosion and pushing the Bernster to disbarrment.
> ...


Wow.  I didn't hear that.  They have no case so they're going berzerk.  Ha ha

The state was talking about what they could say about the weather and the dewpoint on their visual aid... mmhmm


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> When it boils down to it these jurors are being told a story.
> 
> I know the defense's story of what happened. It is consistent and there has been evidence to support it. I can tell you the basic premise of their story repeatedly and be accurate to their view.
> 
> ...



Logically, facts override emotion. Who is willing to put an innocent man away for the rest of his life for acting in self defense, all on emotion? It's bad enough we have a trial revolving around race, we don't need emotion and politics dictating the outcome.


----------



## Duped (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Matthew, I am speaking as if I was a juror.
> I believe juries no matter what they are charged by the Judge want to hear the defendant say they are not guilty.
> Sometimes the law smells like a skunk to a jurist. Tell them to go by it, they think and deliberate on it yet THE STINK is still there to them.


You have a right not to take the stand, and if you don't need to ( the burden is on the prosecution ) you may damage your position - the jury is directed to draw no negative inference from a defendant not taking the stand. I would say don't if the prosecution has not proved their burden.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



So when things did cool off and ernie came in today with two back to back profanity laden posts with threats of more to come and that i hadnt seen nothin yet!...where were you?  Hiding under your desk hoping I didnt see it?

You are very selective in who you defend and it usually decided on where the numbers are.  i didn't mind playing it by myself...it was when you and others cheered the trolls with your thank button that disturbed me.

If you think responding to it is blowing it out of proportion, then I cant help you...you simply arent paying attention or are turning a blind eye because it isnt you being attacked...this time.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > When it boils down to it these jurors are being told a story.
> ...



Let me be clear, I do understand gadawg point. You absolutely can not expect to take emotion out of the jury box. If this was a given, then nobody's mama would have testified today. My point is that I don't think even emotion can trump the weakness and lack of linear narrative from the state. However, there is no telling if six women are going to think the way of a good ole' boy from the south.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 5, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I agree, but emotion can affect judgement, even despite all the supporting evidence. I think it is tragic to convict a man because hatred or political pressure tells someone to.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Agree 100%


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

If There's Rioting From Zimmerman Acquittal, Blood On Media Hands - Investors.com

Bias: Evidence revealed so far in the Trayvon Martin murder trial shatters the media narrative that shooter George Zimmerman acted as a rabid racist hunting down an angelic black boy.

For a full week last year after the tragedy, NBC "Nightly News" and "Today" ran audio tape of Zimmerman allegedly telling a 911 dispatcher, "This guy looks like he's up to no good. He looks black."

To an audience that didn't know better, that was damning evidence  a seemingly open-and-shut case of racial profiling. Only, it was a frame-up.

NBC producers doctored the recording to portray Zimmerman as a bigot. In the unedited 911 call, the dispatcher asks Zimmerman to describe Martin's skin color. Yet NBC made it seem as if Zimmerman targeted him because he was black and edited the exchange to look like he believed blacks in general are up to no good.

Other examples of biased media coverage included:

 ABC News originally claiming Zimmerman had no visible signs of injury based on a fuzzy video that later, when enhanced, clearly showed wounds to his head.

 CNN isolating part of a 911 call and speculating Zimmerman could be heard in the background calling Martin a racial slur, when in fact he did no such thing.

 Networks broadcasting photos of Martin as a pre-teen, ignoring the social-media photos of the 17-year-old smoking, shooting the middle finger and glowering at the camera...



Detectives also corroborated what a key eyewitness, John Good, told the court  that he saw from his balcony the 6-3 Martin straddling the 5-8 Zimmerman on the sidewalk below and raining down punches on his face in a mixed martial arts-style "ground and pound."

The medical examiner, moreover, testified he found traces of marijuana in Martin's system, as well as abrasions on his knuckles.

Sanford Det. Doris Singleton testified that Zimmerman showed no "ill will" toward Martin, echoing an earlier FBI probe finding no racial motive behind the shooting. Meanwhile, Martin called Zimmerman a "creepy ass cracker" in a text massage to a friend  (a text the Washington Post edited down to "a 'creepy' man").

The media's biased reporting, which continues, has whipped up racial arsonists from Washington to Hollywood who have cited it as proof Zimmerman "executed" Martin out of racism. It's also led indirectly to beatings of whites by blacks in Virginia, Illinois and Alabama, who said they were getting even "for Trayvon."

*If there's rioting from an acquittal of Zimmerman  as the police chiefs of Sanford and Chicago and elsewhere fear  the blood will be on the media's hands.*


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



She never said it...go back and listen to her tape...she didnt know where he was...she said that she believed him to be near his home, but that in her mind he was a couple of houses down...not far from what I believe (that he was near home but in between building waiting to see if he would be followed on foot.

AND with rachels testimony...you cant have it both ways because just after she says "near" the condo...she completely conflicts with GZs version of events and words used...Me, I take what she says with a grain of salt...she said near to the house because compared to how far he had walked from the store being followed in the dark and rain he was near his house...about a building away.

Add to that that the officer investigating the case (officer serino) said that given the timestamps of the two phone calls (GZs to 911 and trays with DD), that it was impossible for him to have gone all the way home and come back...he said this in the FBI report that I have already posted.

The defense wants you to believe that Trayvon went all the way home thought about it and then went out again to get GZ...that fits the narrative.  Its the only part of the DD testimony they liked.  

There is so much wrong with DDs testimony that it would take all day to sort thru the bs...but disturbing to me was how she said near the home or two houses down, but then to defend why she didnt take the fight seriously that killed her friend...she stated that hearing voices in the background led her to believe he had help.  

WELL, if it was her belief that the closest he got was a couple of houses away, then what noises are you hearing...they certainly arent coming from with in the house that she admits he is not at, so was there a bunch of people standing around in the dark and rain making noises that led her to believe that...doesnt makes sense...she was trying to save face of not calling back or even inquiring about a fight she admits he was getting involved in that eventually killed him...she passed the buck to background voices and his father.  

DD found out about Trayvons death from mutual friends that attended Trays school.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > *The whole notion that Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin with the intent of using his gun flies right out the window when you actually look at the situation.*
> ...



Other than not telling Trayvon Martin that he was part of Neighborhood Watch...what "mistake" did Zimmerman make that he should do jail time for?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Fair question.  See link below...its not real long, but its the Chris Serino FBI report...he sees Zimmerman about the way I do.  I agree with this report 100 percent and just saw it a couple of days ago...I was surprised to see that Serino and i are in almost in lockstep with our opinions.

http://lawofselfdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FBI-interview-of-Chris-Serino.pdf


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You just keep making shit up.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 5, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If all the state has to argue is ill will, spite and Zimmerman has bad breath this case has long been lost.
> But I still want to hear Zimmerman say he was defending himself and was hit first before I find him not guilty of murder.


You missed the interviews and the video tour of the scene?  Zimmerman has testified already.  He shouldn't take the stand and get badgered by the prosecutors.

Then maybe he should...and show them up again as the incompetent buffoons they have proven themselves to be.  What stupid lawyer would put that idiot Dr. Bao on the stand without subjecting him to mock cross-examination and instructions to NOT try to repeatedly define "opinion" and "fact" to a brilliant defense lawyer...and certainly NOT to say that he changes his opinion every hour...and to bring his own notes into the courtroom without sharing them with both sides first.  THAT was the biggest mistake I have seen them make.  It literally negated the impact of Trayvon's mother's effective testimony.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nope...I dont make stuff up...I think I have been fair in giving my opinion and doing the best I can to support my positions.  I'll grant you that some of it is speculative, but so are GZs words that cant be verified.  I believe he is not a pro...he made mistakes and holds some responsibility for the events of that night.

You believe that immediately after being told "we dont need you to do that", that his continuance up the same path of someone running from him in the dark was justified.

I disagree...I believe that when you are following in the dark and you have just stated to the police dispatch that the situation had escalated, that when you are told "we dont need you to do that"...means exactly that...dont proceed up the same path...go back to your truck and wait for the police who are already enroute and know where to meet you.  Continuing up that path in the dark and rain gives the impression to the followee that you are now following him on foot and are essentially hunting him in the dark.  I dont know what other impression an average person would perceive were they in the same position.  To me that was a mistake and he knew better...that suggests negligence to me and i would be telling that to the jury.  

Thats just one example, but I approach with the same skepticism in all of my opinions in this case. 

Difference of opinion?  yes.  Made up?  Absolutely not.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

I would guess that it will be quite a while before either of the MEs that have testified in this trial will be called to the stand by anyone trying a murder case.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Once again you choose to demagogue George Zimmerman instead of simply present facts.  There is absolutely no evidence whatsoever that George Zimmerman "beat up" ANYONE!  What you refer to as a "fight" with a cop was Zimmerman pushing an undercover officer's arm away.

You need to stoop to character assassination like this, Sallow...because you don't have a case against Zimmerman based on what happened that night.  It's all about trying to whip up enough outrage against someone that you can get a conviction.  It's emotion rather than looking at the evidence.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 5, 2013)

The doctors in this case are a very good point of what I'm talking about with no true narrative for the state. The first doctor they called to the stand walks everyone through the injuries. The next denies the injuries even exist. I'm sitting in deliberations asking which state witness am I suppose to believe, and if they contradict each other I am given doubt.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I dont really let those incidents sway my opinion...just as I dont let Trayvons prior behavior let me sway my opinion of him that night.

The fiancee thing could be anything...it doesnt take much to get a restraining order and there are two sides to every story.  

I know a little about the cop thing in the bar...it was not a uniformed police officer...it was a diagreement in  a bar and the officer was in civis just like everyone else.  I think GZ was defending a friend and he pushed the officer...Im not up on the whole scenario.

To me:

1) GZ was a concerned citizen doing what he thought was best for the neighborhood but made some mistakes that ultimately led to a death of a teen and him on trial for M2.  I dont hold him completely irresponsible for events that night

and

2) Trayvon was a minor headed home from the store when he just happened to use a cut through or go between of a townhome that was burglarized 3 weeks earlier.  Because of this he was unfortunately viewed as suspicious from the same neighborhood watch guy that reported the other burglary.  Bad luck.  He just happened to be on that lawn at the exact time the NH watch guy drives by...bad luck!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Zimmerman turned and began returning to his vehicle when so advised. There is ZERO evidence to support your wild claim that Martin saw a weapon and so attacked Zimmerman. In fact the evidence presented indicates he made no exclamation, no claim of a gun , nothing to his girlfriend who said she was on the phone with him.

You keep fabricating from whole cloth the whole " Martin saw a gun" claim. Add that you keep fabricating that Zimmerman tried to pull it before the fight.
Not in evidence did not happen. Yet your entire story DEPENDS on that series of events. Again absent any shred of evidence your supposed story was true.

She did STATE he was home. That means he CHOSE to return to where Zimmerman was headed back to his car. He chose to confront Zimmerman and then by the actual evidence chose to attack him. Martin was on top, Zimmerman was calling for help, Zimmerman had a near broken nose and lacerations to his head. Martin had no mark on him as testified by the ME and the Mortuary. His knuckles were bruised though.

That series of events IS actual evidence. Presented and told to the Jury. No claim that Zimmerman went for his gun forcing martin to attack him. Hell the known evidence contradicts that series of events.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 5, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> >
> > So much so, prior to murdering poor Martin, Zimmerman called 911 on April 22, 2011 to report a suspicious black 7-year-old, seeking police assistance. That says it all. He is deranged. The police department in Sanford, Florida should have arrested Zimmerman long ago, as his conduct was menacing, disturbing the peace and fraudulently usurping police resources, which is a serious crime the taxpayers footed the bill for.
> >
> ...



I would like a more non biased and credible link, please.
I hope Zimmerman gets thrown in prison, but I can't rely on that source.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So you've gone back to the notion that simply getting out of his vehicle to try and keep Trayvon Martin in sight is what "caused" the confrontation?

My question remains the same, 25...  If Martin has eluded Zimmerman by running to the condo where he is staying...then why is Zimmerman STILL the "cause" of the confrontation when it's Martin that has walked back the hundred plus yards to come out of the darkness with his "You got a problem?"?  Why is Zimmerman at fault here when it is Martin that turns a misunderstanding into a physical confrontation?  Why is Zimmerman at fault when it is Martin that punches Zimmerman in the nose?  Because Zimmerman tries to get to his cell phone to call the Police when Martin comes closer?  Why is it Zimmerman's fault that after punching him in the nose and knocking him down, Trayvon Martin decides to further escalate the violence by straddling a man who is DOWN ON THE GROUND and raining further blows down on him?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

This is without doubt a tragic situation but the bottom line here is that someone was shot because they *attacked *another person.  Trayvon Martin had choices how to deal with the "creepy assed Cracker" that was following him.  He could have simply gone inside the condo and called Police to report the man who was following him.  That would have been the end of it.  Right there!  The Police would have told him that the man was a Neighborhood Watch member concerned about who Martin was and that they would call Zimmerman and let him know that Martin was visiting a resident in the complex.

That's what SHOULD have happened, 25.  Instead Trayvon Martin decided to handle it himself.  He walked back to confront a stranger in the dark with a "You got a problem?" challenge and a sucker punch to the nose.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



If you want to engage in respectable discussion, I am willing to do so.  If all you want to do is engage in personal attacks im not interested.  I have a retort to your above post, but I am not going to give you the same attention that I would  [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] who is respectful with his disagreements and at least gives the courtesy of listening.

You are hearing the other side...the other side that does not hate GZ.  It could be interesting if you would allow it, but for some reason you have something personal against me.

A quick one to note:  He did not stop and go back to his truck...not immediately...what he did do is proceed up the path to now look for an address to give the police a better location, then he headed back down the path towards his truck after he hung up with police (these are his words--not mine...see reenactment video).  Trayvon has no way of knowing that he is looking for an address...tray was not privy to the 911 call...to him its just GZ continuing to follow him after he had actually ran away.

This is supported by the 911 call...the reenactment video and the timestamp of the phone call and when he hung up with 911.  In this case, it is your assumption that is not supported by the evidence...you are going by what you have heard....look at the tapes yourself...I did.  I was getting tired of going by what i heard, so I went through it all myself and kept the links to support my opinion.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 5, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> This is without doubt a tragic situation but the bottom line here is that someone was shot because they *attacked *another person.  Trayvon Martin had choices how to deal with the "creepy assed Cracker" that was following him.  He could have simply gone inside the condo and called Police to report the man who was following him.  That would have been the end of it.  Right there!  The Police would have told him that the man was a Neighborhood Watch member concerned about who Martin was and that they would call Zimmerman and let him know that Martin was visiting a resident in the complex.
> 
> That's what SHOULD have happened, 25.  Instead Trayvon Martin decided to handle it himself.  He walked back to confront a stranger in the dark with a "You got a problem?" challenge and a sucker punch to the nose.



Fair enough...I dont totally disagree with your opinion.  Although, I disagree with the sucker punch...he walked straight at him and punched him square in the nose...not a sucker punch.  If he would have waited until GZ turned around and then cracked him in the back of the head...that would be a sucker punch.  But he was punched straight up...GZ just didnt know how to defend himself or protect himself against it.  

In hindsight, he probably should not put himself in a situation he is not prepared to get out of.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 5, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So answer me this, 25...

If Zimmerman has indeed lost sight of Martin and is headed back to his SUV?  Why does Martin choose to call out to the man he's supposedly afraid of from the safety of the darkness?  Why doesn't Martin simply let Zimmerman continue to walk back to his truck?  He doesn't have to do or say anything if he's REALLY afraid.  Could it be that Martin now has gotten a better look at the man who was in the SUV and has decided that he's not a big imposing guy but a skinny little guy?  Could it be that Martin decided at that point that he's not going to take any shit from someone who looks as wimpy as George Zimmerman did?  That Martin decided to step from the shadows with his "You got a problem?" challenge?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Depositions are always printed, you are confusing witness statements and depositions, which are recorded by stenographers and are never written by hand.
> 
> No, you are WRONG! Do you have any experience at all with depositions? Its nothing more than a "written"
> record of a witness's OUT OF COURT TESTIMONY! DO YOU GET IT? OUT OF COURT MEANS THERE ARE NO STENOGRAPHERS!



Damn, you just insist on being stupid, don't you?

Depositions are sworn statements, usually taken in attorney's offices, and are always recorded so that they can be used in court if the witness changes their testimony. The stenographer is there to take a transcript of the statement. This is what it looks like before the stenographer types it up.







 Which explains why they are printed out on a printer.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 5, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > .....<snip>....
> ...



Lack of DNA doesn't prove someone didn't touch something anyway.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, if they are around people who speak different languages when they are a child they can pick up all of them. Did you not follow the logic?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



What's the matter, don't like people that can see through your BS?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 5, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



lol...

it will suck to be you when he is acquitted.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The very definition of grabbing something implies closing your hand around it, therefore your fingertips/fingernails would come into contact with whatever you are grabbing!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I would  accept your clairvoyance if you weren't so selective on whose BS you can see through...Why can't you see through Zimmerman's Bullshit? His is flowing copiously and without any sign of abatement, yet you  ignore it!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 6, 2013)

I see this thread is still full of people flexing their digital bravado. 

Too bad


----------



## syrenn (Jul 6, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



grab your wrist. 

The pads of your fingers make contact.... The fingernails dont have to make contact or  pick up cells when "grabbing". Zimmermans head and face did not show signs of fingernails scratching him.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Excellent points...I agree with your above post 100% and have said the same thing...you have it pegged pretty well.  Its speculation, but it is logical reasoning based on what we know.  GZ was in retreat and trayvon called him out...in hindsight he should not have....I wish the poor kid would have just went home.

i also do not believe that Trayvon was scared of GZ.  That does not make logical sense.  I think that he had sized GZ up and that GZ looked like someone he could take if he needed to.  GZ is not an intimidating looking person.  I dont believe tray was scared of him.

I believe that Trayvon was IRRITATED with him for following him in the dark and rain (as i would be if someone was following me in the dark) and that when he ran up the path towards the homestretch of the condo he became MORE irritated that GZ was now following him on foot.  Even though GZ may have been looking for an address...Trayvon did not know that.  So a person who has become increasingly irritated at this person continuing to follow him was now going to say something to him.  He did by saying "Do you have a problem" and the rest is history.

I personally think that if you are going to exercise your right to follow in the dark and rain, then you have some moral responsibility to at least identify yourself when the situation escalates.  Does he have to? No.   Is it illegal not to?  No.  IMO...At some point you have to distinguish yourself to the followee from being a concerned citizen and just some creep following a teenager.  I believe this responsibility is increased when you are carrying a concealed weapon...I believe you have the moral responsibility to defuse a situation that has clearly escalated.  I can honestly say that I would have and I have in other situations when teens were suspiciously walking around the neighborhood at night.

I also believe that based on the evidence presented so far and how its been presented by the prosecution that a not guilty verdict is imminent.  I just dont think the prosecution has put on a good case.  I think they overcharged at M2 because of political and national protest pressure.  As a result, their burden of proof is too great for the case they were prepared to make.  Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence (Involuntary Manslaughter) would have been the more appropriate charge, IMO.  The prosecution has went from not even arresting the guy to charging him with M2?  Big mistake and against the advice of their own lead investigator on the case (Chris Serino), who suggested Invol Manslaughter instead.  He has coincidentally been demoted in the time since although im not completely sure why.

IMO, the prosecution has passed the buck and pressure to 6 female jurors.  They thought the pressure would be off of them for at least arresting and charging him and on the jurors to convict...like the jurors will ultimately be blamed if he gets off...not the prosecution.  That is weak and disgraceful, imo.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Got the between trial days blues.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Got the between trial days blues.



Only 2 more days, dear. Take the weekend off to recharge your batteries.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Syrenn said:
			
		

> llol...
> 
> it will suck to be you when he is acquitted.



No, it won't... I have come to expect the  worst and most unjust of outcomes  when it comes to justice for Black people in this country. I just hope the prosecutors reach down and dig into Zimmerman's mind. did he have his gun drawn as would be expected when chasing a dangerous suspect through darkened areas? Why hasn't that question been brought up?


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 6, 2013)

At least he has a jury, otherwise some on this site would have him hanging from a tree. Bottom line I didn't know there were so many forensic experts and lawyers on this site. In fact there are a considerable number that have all the answers  and opinions on such a vast array of subjects one cannot help but to wonder were the facts begin and bull shit ends.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 6, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

yes, it will suck to be you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Did you see the alleged pictures of GZ's injuries? Surely, if Martin was banging GZ's head  against the ground there would have been blood on Martin's hands.  Perhaps there was none of GZ's  blood under the fingernails or anywhere else on Martin because he never grabbed GZ's head at all!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 6, 2013)

Respectful? You mean by pointing out your repeated claim Martin attacked Zimmerman because he saw a weapon, is made up from whole cloth? Zero evidence. Zero claim even by the prosecution.

You base your entire case on a fabricated condition that simply did not happen. And after being called on it continue to make the same claim over and over. And I am disrespectful for calling you on the fabrication?

The evidence and testimony are clear, Martin attacked Zimmerman, nearly broke his nose and then proceeded to beat his head into the ground. Eye witness testimony places Martin on top and Zimmerman calling for help.

So explain why, if Zimmerman's intent was to go for his gun and then shoot Martin, why was he calling for help? Why was he relieved when told there was eye witness to the event?

Just admit you fabricated the whole Zimmerman went for his gun episode.

I fail to see how even involuntary manslaughter gets proven when the eyewitness testimony backs every thing Zimmerman said and the supposed star witness for the prosecution INSISTS Martin made it home AND THEN CHOSE TO GO BACK.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Respectful? You mean by pointing out *your repeated claim Martin attacked Zimmerman because he saw a weapon*, is made up from whole cloth? Zero evidence. Zero claim even by the prosecution.
> 
> You base your entire case on a fabricated condition that simply did not happen. And after being called on it continue to make the same claim over and over. And I am disrespectful for calling you on the fabrication?
> 
> ...



Untrue...blatantly untrue.  I never said that Trayvon attacked George because he SAW a weapon...not once.  It's irresponsible on your part to suggest I did.  You're a Marine, where is your honor?

If you have honor you will simply provide a post by me confirming your accusation in your post above (in bold).  If you cannot prove that and are "making it up" or are mistaken then you owe me an apology.

I have proved a number of your assumptions incorrect due to the evidence in the case.  Most recently in my last post to you.  My guess is you are not deep in the trial, have probably done very little research on your own and instead have established an opinion based on some hidden bias and are now lazily regurgitating everything you hear as long as it fits your narrative.  This is uninteresting to me.

As for the rest of your post...you are repeatedly asking questions that have already been replied to or posted to at length.  I took the time to do it and now you are asking me again.  Im not going to keep repeating myself to you...go back and read what i wrote and stop asking the same question.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Respectful? You mean by pointing out *your repeated claim Martin attacked Zimmerman because he saw a weapon*, is made up from whole cloth? Zero evidence. Zero claim even by the prosecution.
> ...



You never wrote Martin saw the gun when Zimmerman reached for his phone? You never wrote that since Zimmerman's phone wasn't in the pocket that he was probably reaching for his gun? You never wrote that Zimmerman fumbling around in his pocket exposed the gun and made Martin attack him?

I remind you that while this thread is long I am retired I can spend a couple hours quoting you.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Jul 6, 2013)

Meister said:


> You know what's weird about all of this?
> If Trayvon was a white guy, we wouldn't be having any kind of discussion about it on this board.



If Trayvon was white, rest assured the media never would have referred to Zimmerman as a "white Hispanic".


----------



## asaratis (Jul 6, 2013)

Locke11_21 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's weird about all of this?
> ...



The media should be sued for altering the truth and publishing lies in the tabloid, libelous style...done solely for the purpose of upping their income.

Namely:

*NBC* producers doctored the recording to portray Zimmerman as a bigot. In the unedited 911 call, the dispatcher asks Zimmerman to describe Martin's skin color. Yet NBC made it seem as if Zimmerman targeted him because he was black and edited the exchange to look like he believed blacks in general are up to no good.

Other examples of biased media coverage included:

&#8226; *ABC* News originally claiming Zimmerman had no visible signs of injury based on a fuzzy video that later, when enhanced, clearly showed wounds to his head.

&#8226; *CNN* isolating part of a 911 call and speculating Zimmerman could be heard in the background calling Martin a racial slur, when in fact he did no such thing.

&#8226; Networks broadcasting photos of Martin as a pre-teen, ignoring the social-media photos of the 17-year-old smoking, shooting the middle finger and glowering at the camera...

********************

The media moguls continue to rape our system of justice with their irresponsible antics...bringing out our notorious, celebrity race pimps and stirring up unwarranted hatred between blacks and non-blacks.  I say we boycott them all.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



How many times do I have to repeat myself to you?  You falsely accused me of saying it....I replied to you emphatically denying it and then you state it again in question form?  LOL...I have already answered you.  Asking me again is not going to change my response.

You wrote:
"You never wrote that Zimmerman *fumbling around in his pocket exposed the gun and made Martin attack him*?"

I never said anything of the sort.  You are either willfully ignorant or your reading comprehension skills leave a lot to be desired.

Like I mentioned...If you have honor...you will provide a post of me saying it.  If you cant prove it, then you owe me an apology.  See my reply post to you the first time...I added to it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I would guess that it will be quite a while before either of the MEs that have testified in this trial will be called to the stand by anyone trying a murder case.



one word 

fruitcakes


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The doctors in this case are a very good point of what I'm talking about with no true narrative for the state. The first doctor they called to the stand walks everyone through the injuries. The next denies the injuries even exist. I'm sitting in deliberations asking which state witness am I suppose to believe, and if they contradict each other I am given doubt.



west:martin was 6 feet tall

2nd doctor of the dead: no

west : what

2nd doctor of the dead: the dead cant stand up

--LOL


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Okay, you're right, I concede.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 6, 2013)

syrenn said:


> if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> 
> so nothing would be under martins fingernails now would it? You get dna _under the victims_ nails since it is a defensive move.



Zimmerman had no hair, so there was nothing to grab onto in order to slam his head on the ground.  Additionally..................if Martin had actually held his hands over Zimmerman's face and nose as he'd claimed, there WOULD be DNA under Martin's fingernails.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Here's my take on the whole "following" thing, 25.  From what I've seen from George Zimmerman I find it highly doubtful that Zimmerman EVER wanted to get close to Trayvon Martin.  I think it was always his intention to follow Trayvon Martin at a distance.  As a matter of fact I get the impression that if he'd seen Martin coming towards him from a distance that Zimmerman would have likely retreated.  This is not a "ballsy" man.

As for who gets "blamed" for Zimmerman getting off...if that does indeed happen?  Many will blame the jury but many will blame the Prosecution as well.  I don't think the Prosecution had anything to work with here other than an emotional appeal that a young, innocent kid had been murdered by an adult who was over zealous in his role with the Neighborhood Watch.  Did they do some questionable things with what they DID have?  No question about it.  But you've got to give them some slack because of the hand they were dealt.  How would YOU like to have had Rachel Jenteal as your "star witness"?  Tell me that she didn't give the Prosecutors heartburn trying to get her ready to testify.

I still think this jury could return a guilty verdict on manslaughter.  I don't think the facts of the case warrant that but after OJ and Casey Anthony I'd be scared to death to have MY fate in the hands of a jury.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2013)

> From what I've seen from George Zimmerman I find it highly doubtful that Zimmerman EVER wanted to get close to Trayvon Martin. I think it was always his intention to follow Trayvon Martin at a distance. As a matter of fact I get the impression that if he'd seen Martin coming towards him from a distance that Zimmerman would have likely retreated. This is not a "ballsy" man.



I feel the same way myself.


----------



## Politico (Jul 6, 2013)

This thread has gone from hysterical to sad


----------



## Politico (Jul 6, 2013)

Seeing as Zimmerman is white........???


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kind of like the trial itself?


----------



## Politico (Jul 6, 2013)

The trial has been neither. Just pathetic. Ok ok Jental or whatever her name is was pretty hysterical.


----------



## HomeInspect (Jul 6, 2013)

The defense is about t present their case/story.  The way I see it.. the prosecution has to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that GZ is guilty of murder, and I don't believe they have done that. Anything the defense presents can only add to the doubt.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The law does not state only lethal force. Potential for serious bodily harm is grounds enough. Your post are in no way indicative that those hits to your head did not cause serious damage. GM never harmed TM in any way, yet you believe he should have continued to endure more damage to his head for better theatrics or satisfy your no defense agenda.

When using logic it is barely even possible GZ was menacing TM with his gun but you believe he was beyond reasonable doubt. Because those hits to your head have damaged your brain to the point that logic is impossible. Why do you think the NFL had to change their helmets & rules of the game to reduce the large number of head & brain injuries every game.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I see this thread is still full of people flexing their digital bravado.
> 
> Too bad



What?

ME, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me.me.


----------



## editec (Jul 6, 2013)

OMG, 197 pages.

And this basically all about a single incident and trial that will mean absolutely nothing to any of our lives.

Meanwhile real issues, issues that really will matter to all of us, are largely ignored.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 6, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If all the state has to argue is ill will, spite and Zimmerman has bad breath this case has long been lost.
> ...



Who cross examined him in those interviews?
That is not considered testimony and the Judge will charge the jury as such.
Respectfully, this is a court of law and I want to see him testify on cross examination.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 6, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Exactly, but you can not convince the dumb asses here.
All it means is none was collected. 
Amazing how stupid these folks are.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



We all know you are watching that trial for the exact same reason that the rest of us are - entertainment.  Your 'give a damn' consists of pontificating all day on a message board.  If you give such a big fucking damn why don't you log off and go to the ghettos and save all the chillins like li'l Trayvon?  Huh?  Why don't you?  You blow this shit into the faces of people who have spent their lives in the service of others, giving a damn, trying to save them, and trying to make the world better.  You are simply beyond pathetic.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



They don't have to even touch you for there to be reasonable fear.  "You're going to die tonight"  about does it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The law doesn't give the prosecution 'slack.'  It is incumbent upon the prosecution to prove its case beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Respectful? You mean by pointing out your repeated claim Martin attacked Zimmerman because he saw a weapon, is made up from whole cloth? Zero evidence. Zero claim even by the prosecution.
> 
> You base your entire case on a fabricated condition that simply did not happen. And after being called on it continue to make the same claim over and over. And I am disrespectful for calling you on the fabrication?
> 
> ...



It doesn't.  But the judge isn't going to face the angry mob all by herself.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> This is without doubt a tragic situation but the bottom line here is that someone was shot because they *attacked *another person.  Trayvon Martin had choices how to deal with the "creepy assed Cracker" that was following him.  He could have simply gone inside the condo and called Police to report the man who was following him.  That would have been the end of it.  Right there!  The Police would have told him that the man was a Neighborhood Watch member concerned about who Martin was and that they would call Zimmerman and let him know that Martin was visiting a resident in the complex.
> 
> That's what SHOULD have happened, 25.  Instead Trayvon Martin decided to handle it himself.  He walked back to confront a stranger in the dark with a "You got a problem?" challenge and a sucker punch to the nose.



I think li'l Trayvon saw killing Zimmerman as his ticket into a *real* gang.   You know, with the first little tear drop tattooed under his eye and all.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Well, there you go.  This did not involve two men.  There was 1 man and a street thug.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Just to add this is the part in the movie when the audience is told.. yeah he's innocent but you know what... his job was to protect that teen not kill him.



*Negged!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > You can use one sauce pan to boil then fry..
> ...



I learned that trick up north.

And in Canada, I learned about poutine!  







French fries, brown gravy, cheese curd.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 6, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



The 4th estate is now the property of corporate entities that bear no love for America, detest her common citizens and are working day and night to eliminate American culture from the face of the Earth.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



As for sarass explaining to everyone the intricacies of the law....







Not one of the several lawyers on here has rallied behind sarass!  Telling.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Knowing the law or not knowing the law does not make you a killer.  Making an A in Personal Property doesn't mean that you know anything about Real Property, a class you haven't had yet and won't get for another year.  And FYI, you don't learn ALL the law in 1 class.  That is why a degree takes years to complete.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



*Negged! * And it will be official when my rep opens up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Sarass has a brain?  Who knew?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I have never seen an 'expert' have so little expertise.  I think he was trying his best to keep his job with the state, and may have lost it anyway.  He said he had testified in a number of other trials.  My thought after he was finishes was:  How many of them will be reopened?  If lawyers for other cases aren't going back and reading trial transcripts within a week, something is wrong with them.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The defense got a copy of them.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



A truly low rent dick move by the "State."


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



wow what a wild witness

watched the rerun of this guy

our ME is pretty normal 

whats up with the bottom of the barrel stuff out there


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/301685-them-what-can-t-take-the-heat.html


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



There are a lot of foreign/foreign educated doctors in our state and federal systems.  They come here to make a lot of money, but they can't build private practices because people won't go to them. So they work for the state.  I have worked with a lot just like him, and worse.  I have also worked with some pretty good ones, a few of whom managed to see enough patients in the state hospital who then decided to see them in private practice.  Those are the exceptions.  Did you notice the ME who worked for the prosecutor was east Indian?  A lot of them are psychiatrists, but most started in other specialties in their own countries.  But they can't get residencies when they get here in anything much but psychiatry, and forensics.

I'll tell you another little known fact, those foreign doctors and American minorities oppose nurse practitioners the most, the reason being that patients prefer to come to us.  When I was a staff nurse in a state hospital the doctor wanted me sitting in on every visit so I could interpret.  I had caught on to his accent, but the patients seeing him for the first time did not.  And he didn't know the slang that the patients used.  Complete waste of nursing time.

I mean seriously, if that guy was in private practice as an MD,  would you see him about an illness?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman calling 911 50 times actually benefits the defense more than the prosecution.  After all, he never shot anyone before.  No one ever attacked him before.
> ...



Spin?  There is no spin.  It is fact he called close to 50 times and never once had to pull his gun.  That tells much of his story right there.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...





Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



* would you see him about an illness?*

not so much

way out here in no where South Dakota 

my doc is from Japan 

good guy 

the NP is my sister in law


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I've gotten a lot of recruitment material from up that way.  If it weren't for the winters, it would have been most tempting.  NPs have taken over psychiatry up there, and they do really well monetarily.  My primary care doctor is Egyptian, but he has a command of the language.  If it weren't for him I would not be alive.  He is the only one who believed I was sick before the pulmonary hypertension was diagnosed by a specialist. I don't have any bias against foreigners in general, but, IMO, they need to have a command of the English language.  A lot of them around Nashville don't.  There are some good ones too.  In India they make them retire at 50, so they come here to continue working.  Some held very high ranking positions before they came over.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



yes we are always looking for more good medical  professonals


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I was hired from a locum contract at my last job where I retired from.  I'm still on with that locum company.  If they come up  with a cushy job in a warm place in the winter, I may consider it if I am still able to work.

But I'm not done traveling, and I daydream about just hopping on a plane and going up that way, renting a car, seeing the sights, then flying back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.

I had thought it was a rerun because HLN kept referring to it as "pre-recorded". It turned out to be Fancy sitting in a studio in front of a black curtain recounting the testimony of the day.  She spent most of the show playing TM's mom and brother's testimony, and making her insipid comments about how "powerful" it was. Then she totally skipped over Dr Boating's "testimony" and only briefly played a part of George's mom's testimony. She ignored his uncle's testimony completely.


And as usual, she had to end the show with a snide comment. "Take the stand George. Throw us a bone here". That's right, folks. George has to take the stand to throw the poor dog a bone. She has finally admitted her show is on the same level as a nursery rhyme. 

Oh, one last thing. There were two cameras in the studio, and she spent most of the time looking at the wrong one. She must have gotten her producer from the prosecution team.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> 
> I had thought it was a rerun because HLN kept referring to it as "pre-recorded". It turned out to be Fancy sitting in a studio in front of a black curtain recounting the testimony of the day.  She spent most of the show playing TM's mom and brother's testimony, and making her insipid comments about how "powerful" it was. Then she totally skipped over Dr Boating's "testimony" and only briefly played a part of George's mom's testimony. She ignored his uncle's testimony completely.
> 
> ...



last i saw of hln

they had been still under the impression that dispatch told zimmerman to stay in the car

trayvon was 12 years old 

 that it is illegal to carry a pistol with a cc permit 

and it is depravity to have a fully loaded firearm


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> ...



They are still constantly showing the picture of smiling 12 year old Trayvon. But now they're showing a picture of George as he is now instead of the mugshot photo from 2010.

They like his new picture because he has gained weight since this started, and he looks so much bigger than the little 12 year old.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 6, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


You have a point there, but what you want (in the sentence I made bold) has already happened.  The jury has already heard what he claims.  A cross exam would indeed be interesting to hear.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Locke11_21 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's weird about all of this?
> ...



Nah, they'd just forgive Zimmerman and move on. 

The Liberal Mind 101


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> 
> I had thought it was a rerun because HLN kept referring to it as "pre-recorded". It turned out to be Fancy sitting in a studio in front of a black curtain recounting the testimony of the day.  She spent most of the show playing TM's mom and brother's testimony, and making her insipid comments about how "powerful" it was. Then she totally skipped over Dr Boating's "testimony" and only briefly played a part of George's mom's testimony. She ignored his uncle's testimony completely.
> 
> ...



Naaa she pissed off the director.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Why are you following me around?



You think you are the only person allowed to post in more than one thread?

I mean son, who the hell would go out actually looking for the likes of you?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I think li'l Trayvon saw killing Zimmerman as his ticket into a *real* gang.   You know, with the first little tear drop tattooed under his eye and all.



I certainly get that feeling reading TM's texts. He was beyond pissed at the last snitch that called authorities on him. TM beat the shit out of him the week before GZ & got suspended from school. All TM's friends kept telling him to cool it & stop beating people. TM then said the nigga snitch didn't bleed near enough with just a bloody nose so he was going to thump on him some more. TM & his phone friend DD could hear GZ snitching him to police. DD said to run, but TM said no, he couldn't wait to beat that nigga snitch GZ when he hangs up the phone to police.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 6, 2013)

One particular comment from Trayvon supporters that I find exceptionally stupid is that...after the shooting the screaming stopped.  Well, duh!  Zimmerman would have had no reason to continue screaming.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you following me around?
> ...





> Sleep deprivation may also lead to some unexpected psychiatric consequences. These are surprisingly common, and much like the other symptoms, correlate with the degree of sleep deprivation. Some of the common psychiatric symptoms of sleep deprivation include disorientation, hallucinations, and *paranoia. *



Sleep Deprivation Symptoms &#8211; What Are the Symptoms of Sleep Deprivation, Page 6

He's pulling the 36 hour shift again.

This place needs a Sandbox forum for the likes of him.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I like that the prosecution has it in them.  The Defense had Trayvon's Dad sent out of the courtroom for at least a day for some BS.  They called a friend of GM's to the stand to testify that Tracy Martin cursed at him when GM's friend was simply holding the door for Martin.  

Once he gets on the stand, he's saying uhm, it's what I heard, or I thought I heard that.

The Defense have been Dicks from the getgo.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> 
> I had thought it was a rerun because HLN kept referring to it as "pre-recorded". It turned out to be Fancy sitting in a studio in front of a black curtain recounting the testimony of the day.  She spent most of the show playing TM's mom and brother's testimony, and making her insipid comments about how "powerful" it was. Then she totally skipped over Dr Boating's "testimony" and only briefly played a part of George's mom's testimony. She ignored his uncle's testimony completely.
> 
> ...



  Fancy Grapes.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> 
> I had thought it was a rerun because HLN kept referring to it as "pre-recorded". It turned out to be Fancy sitting in a studio in front of a black curtain recounting the testimony of the day.  She spent most of the show playing TM's mom and brother's testimony, and making her insipid comments about how "powerful" it was. Then she totally skipped over Dr Boating's "testimony" and only briefly played a part of George's mom's testimony. She ignored his uncle's testimony completely.
> 
> ...




Don't you a be a messin with my leather clad hero, boy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> ...



testarosa wears leather? Kewl!!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



She's hot too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> For Testy, here is my review of the Fancy Grapes show last night.
> 
> I had thought it was a rerun because HLN kept referring to it as "pre-recorded". It turned out to be Fancy sitting in a studio in front of a black curtain recounting the testimony of the day.  She spent most of the show playing TM's mom and brother's testimony, and making her insipid comments about how "powerful" it was. Then she totally skipped over Dr Boating's "testimony" and only briefly played a part of George's mom's testimony. She ignored his uncle's testimony completely.
> 
> ...



You're making me so jelly I don't have HLN and I'm missing all the drama!

WUT?

Sometimes I have no idea what I'm saying.

Sounds like Grapes needs to start her vacation now and get the hell out dodge before the rotten tomatoes start flying.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Thanks!  I haven't been called hot by a mouse on a horse in a while.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What the hell is split tails?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



*It's a rabbit*


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

asaratis said:


> One particular comment from Trayvon supporters that I find exceptionally stupid is that...after the shooting the screaming stopped.  Well, duh!  Zimmerman would have had no reason to continue screaming.



yeah, that amazes me, too


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You only think they've been dicks because the prosecution is getting their asses kicked.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm not convinced.  TM's older brother is in col and presented himself well on the stand.  TM's suspensions appear to be due to the zero tolerance policy.  Maybe due to bad choice of friends? He may have smoked weed... our President bragged about being in the weed smoking club.  He drew some graffiti..  He wanted a pistol, I guess that makes him a republican weed smoker.  The suspension for a screwdriver and some junk jewelry is circumstantial.  GZ's record is much worse.  TM sent some braggart text messages, TM was hardly a thug.. that night may have been his first bad act... "confronting a pursuer."  We don't know who started throwing punches.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No, they have had two horrid witnesses but the jury can figure things out.  The Defense had a horrible opening statement, do you think it lost the case for them?  I trust the jury to take all of it into consideration.

Actually, Bao did ok once the jury came back.  We'll see.  I'm hopeful.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



My bad.

I haven't been called hot by a *rabbit*on a horse in a while.

Sheesh.  Don't get your bunny in a wad.

All that hopping.

hop hop hop


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Have you read about the burglary and the pd investigation?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess if he's found guilty, all those "White-Hispanics" are gonna tear this country up. Seriously though, has anyone ever met a "White-Hispanic" person?


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Did you read about Zimmerman's hate crime  charge?  What about his assault charge?  There is an investigation going on because of it.  I have no proof, but I will throw it out there to bring him down.  JUST LIKE YOU.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

If he's found guilty, look out for those roaming mobs of "White-Hispanics" burning cities down. "White-Hispanics." That one still cracks me up. WTF is wrong with our MSM? Now they're inventing absolutely absurd terms. Oh well, i guess they think the Dumbed-Down masses won't notice or care. And unfortunately, they're probably right about that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



All I saw was the school cop found some junk jewelry and a screwdriver in his bag and something about TM saying a friend gave it to him to carry.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I guess if he's found guilty, all those "White-Hispanics" are gonna tear this country up. Seriously though, has anyone ever met a "White-Hispanic" person?



I havent.  I have seen a guy who has a german father, was raised in a white neighborhood, white school, white girl friend, white X girl friend, white buddies....never once, ever claimed to be hispanic until accused of murdering an unarmed black kid...


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Zimmerman supporters, what have you done in high school?  Were you ever suspended?  Ever?  Are you now a "thug"?


Zimmerman had a tussle with cops, X girl friends etc etc...  But he is a model citizen who you want to be PATROLING your area around your kids with his fucking gun?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Following a vandalism incident (graffiti) caught on videotape, Trayvon's backpack was searched.  The police found a large screw driver and several pieces of women's jewelry in his backpack.  Trayvon said the jewelry had been given to him by a friend but he refused to name the friend.   The police confiscated the jewelry and tried to tie it to any reported burglaries or thefts.  The reason that Trayvon was not charged with any crime is that they were unable to tie it to any reported burglary or theft.   If it had been, you can bet the defense would have tried hard to get it admitted as evidence to justify Zimmerman's account of Trayvon 'acting like he was up to no good.'

The MiamiHerald and several other news organizations did report the jewelry incident when they did the background work on Martin.  Very little of Martin's history would be relevant in the deadly confrontation with Zimmerman, however.  Nor does it exhonerate Martin as the initiator of the confrontation.
Police investigated Trayvon Martin over jewelry - Boston.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


A horrid opening statement? You really think the jury will convict based on a knock knock joke that fell flat?
Bao was a disaster and you KNOW the jury will interpret the long delay with something regarding his testimony.

I really see very few points scored for the prosecution. The defense managed to turn most into their own witnesses and explained what forensic evidence was presented in a way that bolsters their case. So far, the most compelling witness we've heard has been uncle Jorge, the Command Sergeant Major. You apparently have no idea what a CSM is, but what it means is he was one of a small group of the most elite non commissioned officers in the entire Army. That does not come without an unparalleled reputation.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't like the idea of any wannabe's patrolling my area with guns.   I don't even like the idea of hunters setting up hunting stands for deer 500y from my ranch.  Way to easy for people to make mistakes and shoot the wrong target.  I'm an avid hunter, I'm pro gun, I'm pro cc and pro open carry. I just think people should take more care to not kill another human.  I'm not a fan of two guys settling a yard fight with guns.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if he's found guilty, all those "White-Hispanics" are gonna tear this country up. Seriously though, has anyone ever met a "White-Hispanic" person?
> ...



He has always been Hispanic. All of his legal documents show his race is consistently listed as Hispanic. He has never been listed as White. The corrupt Dumbed-Down MSM just desperately wanted him to be White. And is Barack Obama listed as 'White-African American?' Does anyone ever refer to him as a 'White-African American?' But more importantly, does Barack Obama list himself on documents as a 'White-African American?' No, of course not. He lists himself as an African American. And by the way, Zimmerman actually has African American relatives. 

There is no such thing as a "White-Hispanic." It's just a ridiculous MSM-invented term. They desperately want to stir up racial tension. They love the riots. It's good for business. Shame on them and all those who get sucked into that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If you have time go look some more I think Aye posted links on here too.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 6, 2013)

If GZ was hunting TM why didn't he just shoot his ass from his truck as TM was circling him. GZ could have shot him & drove off. No prints, the shell casing would have stayed inside the vehicle, GZ could have drove off & cleaned his gun to prevent ballistics match.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if he's found guilty, all those "White-Hispanics" are gonna tear this country up. Seriously though, has anyone ever met a "White-Hispanic" person?
> ...



George Zimmerman, the man who set off a nationwide furor  when he shot unarmed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin to death in Florida on  Feb. 26, is a registered Democrat and self-identified Hispanic,  according to a state document released on Tuesday. 

Zimmerman's state  voter registration document shows that the 28-year-old registered as a  Democrat in Seminole County, Fla., *in 2002. Zimmerman apparently went on  to identify himself as a Hispanic American,* according to the document,  which was released Tuesday by the Washington Free Beacon.


Voting Form Shows George Zimmerman Is A Registered Democrat, Confounding Message Pushed By Left
​


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> If he's found guilty, look out for those roaming mobs of "White-Hispanics" burning cities down. "White-Hispanics." That one still cracks me up. WTF is wrong with our MSM? Now they're inventing absolutely absurd terms. Oh well, i guess they think the Dumbed-Down masses won't notice or care. And unfortunately, they're probably right about that.



What term is that? White Hispanics? 
They didn't invent that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Looked some more... all confirms what has been said.  He had some junk in his bag.  He said someone gave him the junk.  The junk in his bag was never tied to any crime.  So at best he's guilty of receiving / carrying "potentially" stolen property from someone at school.  This identified from the unconstitutional breaking and entering of the school cop without a warrant, based on the school cop seeing TM write WTF on the wall.  Stupid maybe. Heading down the wrong path, admittedly.  Troubled teen, definitely. Thug?  He won't get a chance to become a real thug.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



All known legal documents show him listed as Hispanic. Nowhere is he listed as White. But of course the MSM lied about that initially. So then they had to invent their "White-Hispanic" sham. Our MSM can never be trusted.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If he's found guilty, look out for those roaming mobs of "White-Hispanics" burning cities down. "White-Hispanics." That one still cracks me up. WTF is wrong with our MSM? Now they're inventing absolutely absurd terms. Oh well, i guess they think the Dumbed-Down masses won't notice or care. And unfortunately, they're probably right about that.
> ...



They invented it to stir up racial tensions. The man is Hispanic. Nowhere in legal documents is he listed as being White. He has always been listed as Hispanic. Does the MSM refer to Barack Obama as being a 'White-African American'? No, of course not. Barack Obama considers himself an African American, and is listed as such on legal documents. Zimmerman has always referred to himself as being Hispanic. The MSM has simply lied again. It is what it is.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No they didn't. 

"In the United States, a White Hispanic or White Latino[17] is a citizen or resident who is racially white and of Hispanic descent. White American, itself an official U.S. racial category, refers to people "having origins in any of the original peoples of Europe, the Middle East, or North Africa" who reside in the United States.[18]"
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Hispanic_and_Latino_Americans


Zimmerman is a white Hispanic, MSM didn't make that up or the term.


----------



## Wake (Jul 6, 2013)

Do you think the judge is biased in favor of Trayvon Martin?

I'm not saying she is, but it just seems that way with most of her actions in favor of the prosecution.

It's almost becoming predictable.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Judges often tend to err on the side of the prosecution for the simple reason that a defendant, if convicted, gets an appeal.

The PROSECUTION GETS no appeal if the case ends in an acquittal.

I don't think this is always a good thing, but it is understandable up to a point.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

This judge has certainly given all the breaks to the prosecution and almost none to the defense.  That has become increasingly obvious.  Deliberate or due to bias?  Who knows.  But if appearances count for anything, then yes, she is favoring the Martin side, perhaps to protect herself from the predictable public reaction if there is an acquittal? Or I can also accept Ilar's take on it.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



except he is not white hispanic. he is quarter black


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> This judge has certainly given all the breaks to the prosecution and almost none to the defense.  That has become increasingly obvious.  Deliberate or due to bias?  Who knows.  But if appearances count for anything, then yes, she is favoring the Martin side, perhaps to protect herself from the predictable public reaction if there is an acquittal? Or I can also accept Ilar's take on it.



The Defense is not really that good.  You all would like to think they are but West for instance will stand and object to something giving some rambling reason and not a law.

He rambles on a lot as a matter of fact.  His opening went on and on, he asks things over and over.  It isn't the fault of the witness if he can't form a direct question.  O'Mara is just an asshole.  If Zimmerman goes to jail, it's partially their fault.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This judge has certainly given all the breaks to the prosecution and almost none to the defense.  That has become increasingly obvious.  Deliberate or due to bias?  Who knows.  But if appearances count for anything, then yes, she is favoring the Martin side, perhaps to protect herself from the predictable public reaction if there is an acquittal? Or I can also accept Ilar's take on it.
> ...



^ Sarah is either watching some different trial or her glasses are carnival trick glasses that invert EVERYTHING.

In reality, O'Mara and West have been doing wonderfully well.

Of course, it probably helps them to get the STATE'S witnesses to say remarkably  helpful stuff *for* the DEFENSE (as happened a lot) when the prosecutors are so absurdly inept and the entire trial is so plainly the product of their inability to critically analyze their own case.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He's listed as Hispanic on legal documents. And that's all that counts. He is not White. Just like Barack Obama is not referred to as a 'White-African American.' He lists himself as Black on all legal documents. And the MSM knows this. They're using their absurd 'White-Hispanic' term to incite racial tension. Otherwise, they would be referring to him accurately as being Hispanic. Our MSM is corrupt. Period, end of story.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 6, 2013)

A link for those that need something to read:

That?s My Boy ? Now, Where?s My Money ? Where?s My Benjamins??? | The Last Refuge

I'll have more later.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



His father is white.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



You claimed they made up the term, they did not. 
And when filling out documents like census one lists themselves as either non white Hispanic/ Latino or white Hispanic/Latino. With a white father which box do you think he checks?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The same as Barack Obama does. Barack Obama lists himself as Black on legal documents. Zimmerman lists himself as Hispanic. What are you not getting?


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So? Obama's mother is white, too, it does not make him white.
Zimmerman is NOT WHITE HISPANIC.
he is a multiracial with half-white Jewish origin, quarter black and quoter Hispanic ( of mostly indigenous origin)


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

White Hispanic is 100% racially white( caucasian) and ethnically from Latin America, like  Carlos Menem or Giselle Bundchen.
Which is moronic, btw as a term and it is NOT used in official documents or census


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> You claimed they made up the term, they did not.
> And when filling out documents like census one lists themselves as either non white Hispanic/ Latino or white Hispanic/Latino. With a white father which box do you think he checks?



They did. It is NOT used in any official documents - like census forms


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 6, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If all the state has to argue is ill will, spite and Zimmerman has bad breath this case has long been lost.
> But I still want to hear Zimmerman say he was defending himself and was hit first before I find him not guilty of murder.




i agree, it was because of Zimmerman the confrontation took place .... and his use of a weapon that brought it to a conclusion - 

without his testimony against cross examination the jury is ill suited to exonerate his actions.


for the jury, was the ill will and spite enough to cause TM to strike back, first .... 


the Assault laws in Florida before NRA stupidity relied greatly on not who started the issue but who caused the greatest damage - for in the long run that was the proof of the criminal.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm totally bummed about Pam.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What are you not getting? 
Have you never filled out the census or a job application?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Below is the link I had posted previously, that Testa is more than likely talking about.....

M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge

This discusses the cover-up by the school, school district, and local police.

Another about the cover-up:

http://theconservativetreehouse.com...affairs-investigation-trayvon-martin-foia-11/

The next link will explain WHY the cover-up began in the first place:

Why Did They Kill Trayvon Martin? He Really Was Profiled, Only Not By George Zimmerman? | The Last Refuge


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



there is no "white hispanic" category
and even if there would be, Z does not fit one


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> White Hispanic is 100% racially white( caucasian) and ethnically from Latin America, like  Carlos Menem or Giselle Bundchen.
> Which is moronic, btw as a term and it is NOT used in official documents or census



It isn't? I have seen the term about hundred times on official documents. 

"In the United States, a White Hispanic or White Latino[17] is a citizen or resident who is racially white and of Hispanic descent. White American, itself an official U.S. racial category, refers to people "having origins in any of the original peoples of Europe, the Middle East, or North Africa" who reside in the United States.[18]"
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Hispanic_and_Latino_Americans

That's weird, it is a official racial category. 
You should look up the difference between race and ethnicity. 


"Based on the definitions created by the Office of Management and Budget and the U.S. Census Bureau, the concepts of race and ethnicity are mutually independent, and respondents to the census and other Census Bureau surveys are asked to answer both questions. Hispanicity is independent of race, and constitutes an ethnicity category, as opposed to a racial category, the only one of which that is officially collated by the U.S. Census Bureau"


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Just filled out two applications and a state form that asked if I was non white hispanic or white hispanic.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed they made up the term, they did not.
> ...



No they didn't, and already proved they didn't. 
And yes it is.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



yes, they did. He is NOT white hispanic and they invented the term.

It is not used on any official forms, like census.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



from the 2000 census - 

 White;
 Black or African American;
 American Indian or Alaska Native;
 Asian; and
 Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific
Islander.
For respondents unable to identify
with any of these five race categories,
the OMB approved including a
sixth category  Some other race
 on the Census 2000 questionnaire.
The category Some other race
is used in Census 2000 and a few
other federal data collection activities.
As discussed later, most respondents
who reported Some other race
are Hispanic. For definitions of the
race categories used in Census
2000, see the box on page 2.
Table 1.
Population by Race and Hispanic Origin for the United
States: 2000
Race and Hispanic or Latino Number
Percent of total
population
RACE
Total population . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 281,421,906 100.0
One race . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 274,595,678 97.6
White . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 211,460,626 75.1
Black or African American . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 34,658,190 12.3
American Indian and Alaska Native . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2,475,956 0.9
Asian. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 10,242,998 3.6
Native Hawaiian and Other Pacific Islander . . . . . . . . . 398,835 0.1
Some other race. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 15,359,073 5.5
Two or more races. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 6,826,228 2.4
HISPANIC OR LATINO
Total population . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 281,421,906 100.0
Hispanic or Latino . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 35,305,818 12.5
Not Hispanic or Latino. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 246,116,088 87.5

http://www.census.gov/prod/2001pubs/cenbr01-1.pdf


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



just filled some myself and there were none of "white hispanic" categories and I live in a state with abundant Hispanic population


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Try looking up the 2010 census.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



EXACTLY.

There is no of a category "white hispanic" on the census forms.
They use the category of more than one race for multiracial origin people


----------



## Rinata (Jul 6, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I've never said GZ is a racist. He is a typical ignorant gun nut wannabe cop. He was looking for trouble and could not wait to shoot somebody. There are a lot more Zimmerman's out there too. This is not the last time we will hear this story. The night of the murder GZ was going to Target and had a loaded gun on his person. Idiot.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



So? 
MSM did not make up the term, the US government did. 
Paulitician is full of it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This judge has certainly given all the breaks to the prosecution and almost none to the defense.  That has become increasingly obvious.  Deliberate or due to bias?  Who knows.  But if appearances count for anything, then yes, she is favoring the Martin side, perhaps to protect herself from the predictable public reaction if there is an acquittal? Or I can also accept Ilar's take on it.
> ...



I rather think you are either watching a different trial or you long ago gave up any objectivity whatsoever re this one.  I have not only been watching the trial and, while I claim no expertise whatsoever in criminal law, I have spent a LOT of hours watching trials.  And in my opinion, despite a shaky start that nobody thought smart, the defense has since done a great job.   And the lawyer types who are also watching and commenting on the process also agree that the defense has done superbly.

Yeah, they screwed up a few minutes of the opening remarks, but ended them effectively.  They kept Trayvon's mother on the stand too long.  But otherwise, I haven't seen much to gig them on.

The prosecution, on the other hand, day after day seemed to be making the defense's case for them.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 6, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Trayvon Martin Supporters Planning To Riot & Loot If Zimmerman Walks // Mr. Conservative
> 
> Thugs- I'm ready, are you?
> 
> -Geaux



Keep it up. You'll end up in a cell next to Zimmerman.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



In 2000 there wasn't. What year is it now?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Although I still see Zimmerman as innocent, there is such a thing as "White Hispanic"

White Hispanic and Latino Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do not take well to disinformation. At any rate, Liberals still should be ashamed of themselves for inserting race into this case. 

If Zimmerman were black and Trayvon were white...

"Oh well, shit happens. Trayvon was racist for attacking a black guy anyway."


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-04.pdf

2010 does not identify anybody as white hispanic race. it differs hispanics by ethnic origin and by race as it does all other Americans

people can be white race and hispanic ethnic origin, but not white hispanic race - this is oxymoronic term invented by MSM

and white race hispanic ethnic origin still DOES not apply to Zimmerman - he is more than one race and hispanic ethnic origin category

the ca


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

If it isn't a term then why did more Hispanics identify themselves as white in the 2010 census? 

Like I said look up race vs ethnicity in regards to the census. Freakin idiots. 

Paulitician claimed MSM made up the term White Hispanic, and it is easily proven they did not. 

So unless you can prove Zimmerman checked other or black on the race section, By definition he is white hispanic.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Doesnt matter...some have it in their head that he was a blood or crips prospect...they desperately want to find something in his past to confirm that assumption.  Simple as that.  I saw one poster (she will go unnamed   ) suggest that Trayvon wanted to kill GZ that night to get the first "teardrop" under his eye.  Meanwhile, mom gets on the stand and has worked for the state for many year and has a 4 year degree.  The older brother, who looked anything but a thug, is a senior in college.  Trayvon was probably on his way to college also...that doesnt quite fit the thug persona, so its dismissed of having any possibility.

Some on the other side have tried to do the same to GZ and some things in his past.  Its funny to watch both sides play the same card and then make identical arguments to confirm their suspicions.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



yes, they DID. MSM invented the term "white hispanic RACE" - there is NO SUCH CATEGORY IN THE OFFICIAL FORMS.

and even if there would be Z won't fit it - MSM as usually, LIED


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-04.pdf
> 
> 2010 does not identify anybody as white hispanic race. it differs hispanics by ethnic origin and by race as it does all other Americans
> 
> ...



Indeed, while the 2010 census does not identify white hispanics on the list, to say there is no such thing is intellectually dishonest. There is no White Hispanic race. They can be a mixture of races but there is no permutation of "White Hispanics" known to the human species.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



If Zimmerman was black and Martin was white republicans wouldn't be defending him, well at least not the majority. See how that works?


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> If it isn't a term then why did more Hispanics identify themselves as white in the 2010 census?
> 
> Like I said look up race vs ethnicity in regards to the census. Freakin idiots.
> 
> ...



no, he is NOT.

there is no such term in the RACE category.

Hispanic is an ethnic category.

Race is not an ethnic category.

Hispanics have very different origins, ethnically, from the country of origin, and racially, as all Americans do.

Still there is no white hispanic RACE category - this was a MSM invention and LIE


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Nobody would care. Look at how many blacks die in Chicago each day, I don't even see one of you giving a furry rats ass about them, Luissa! Why?! Why does Trayvon matter so much?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-04.pdf
> 
> 2010 does not identify anybody as white hispanic race. it differs hispanics by ethnic origin and by race as it does all other Americans
> 
> ...



So one can check white as race and hispanic as ethnicity is what you are saying? So that would make you white hispanic, right?
And it is a term we have proven multiple times that is used by the government and not made up by MSM. 
Is lying common for you?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



and so why under this administrations census, suddenly there is that distinction?  
Why not also the designation white-African American, white-Asian American, etc?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-04.pdf
> ...



Stop. He gave you a link and you obviously ignored it. The MSM coined the phrase.



> Ruben Navarrette Jr. - CNN
> 
> The term -- white Hispanic -- emerged from the controversy over the fatal February 26 shooting of African-American teenager Trayvon Martin by neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman in Sanford, Florida. Because Martin was black, and because it was initially assumed that Zimmerman was white, critics immediately charged that the shooting was racially motivated.



Trayvon Martin killing raises loaded racial terms - CNN.com

I know research is a foreign concept for some folks, but I would expect more from someone such as yourself...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



complete and utter bull.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > If it isn't a term then why did more Hispanics identify themselves as white in the 2010 census?
> ...



I didn't say there was. 
Like I said look up race vs ethnicity or take sociology 101. 

More Hispanics stated there were white AS A RACE in 2010. Which would mean they checked white as a race and hispanic for ethnicity.... Which would make them white hispanic a term made up by the government not MSM. 

There is no point in arguing with people who have no concept of the difference between race and ethnicity or can't bother to look up the fact white hispanic is a term used by the government.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Although I still see Zimmerman as innocent, there is such a thing as "White Hispanic"



not as a RACE category.

Zimmerman does not fit the correct description "white race" and "hispanic ethnicity" anyway - he is NOT white, he is multiracial.

he is also of multiethnic category as well - Hispanic and Jewish.

Which makes the MSM invention of a term "white hispanic RACE" and attributing it to Zimmerman a total fabrication and an evil LIE aimed at stirring the racial tensions.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Although I still see Zimmerman as innocent, there is such a thing as "White Hispanic"
> ...



I get that. But there is such a thing, if it were to come to that. I understand what you are trying to say!


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Are you stupid or something?  Seriously.  Disinformation...you have a problem with Disinformation? 

Want a link to you telling everyone about me and my rep being turned on or off?  Disinformation my ass.  

God bless and happy fourth.  Let freedom (and not disinformation) ring.  Righty.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


*
there is no such thing as white hispanic RACE - the term is a fabrication on the part of MSM and attributing it to Zimmerman who is hispanic/jewish ethnic origin and multiracial - is a vicious LIE aimed by MSM to stirr racial tensions*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue. 

Why is this case at trial? Because racists showed up in Florida to proclaim they were owed more justice than anybody else. Then, Corey, the Florida governor, and the President gave them what they wanted in an election year.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Although I still see Zimmerman as innocent, there is such a thing as "White Hispanic"
> ...




According to the US government it is a racial category. 

United States, a White Hispanic or White Latino[17] is a citizen or resident who is racially white and of Hispanic descent. White American, itself an official U.S. racial category,


What does it say at the bottom? 

I won't post the link, because I have posted it twice now. 

So once again MSM DID NOT MAKE UP THE TERM.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You are an idiot.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



it is not a "thing". I t is a fabrication by MSM which is relying on the mostly ignorant audience as Louissa, who do not distinguish race and ethnicity - in the census forms on a race part - there are NO WHITE HISPANICS - at all.
race is one part and ethnicity is the other.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



oh, white flag on your part?

good.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



In most states, property on school grounds is not considered 'private' so students can be required to empty pockets, back packs, lockers, etc.  In the case of Martin's back pack, they had him on video tape vandalizing property.  The backpack search was to obtain the marker he was using to vandlize the property.  In the process they found the marijuana packet and also the women's jewelry which was NOT junk jewlery:



> In October, a school police investigator said he saw Trayvon on the school surveillance camera in an unauthorized area hiding and being suspicious. Then he said he saw Trayvon mark up a door with W.T.F  an acronym for what the f---. The officer said he found Trayvon the next day and went through his book bag in search of the graffiti marker.
> 
> Instead the officer reported he found womens jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a burglary tool, according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald. Word of the incident came as the familys lawyer acknowledged that the boy was suspended in February for getting caught with an empty bag with traces of marijuana, which he called irrelevant and an attempt to demonize a victim.
> 
> ...



Again none of this is relevant to what happened the night Trayvon Martin was shot and killed.  But it could be relevant in whether Martin was likely to be the type to confront Zimmerman and thereby give a bit of extra credence to Zimmerman's account of what happened that night.  Important?  No.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



*
MSM totally invented the term - there is no white hispanic RACE whatsoever*

there is no such thing as white hispanic RACE - the term is a fabrication on the part of MSM and attributing it to Zimmerman who is hispanic/jewish ethnic origin and multiracial - is a vicious LIE aimed by MSM to stirr racial tensions


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



the link to wiki?  You will fall for anything if everything you be lieve on wiki you consider as fact.


> The U.S. Census
> Bureau collects race and Hispanic
> origin information following the
> guidance of the U.S. Office of
> ...


http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-02.pdf


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I can't distinguish between race and ethnicity?  
Yeah, no, that Is you. 
And it is Luissa not Louissa, it is an ethnic thing.  

And I have state a few times white is a race hispanic is an ethnicity. I am sorry you cannot read.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

So the "graffiti" charge was because Trayvon wrote "WTF" on a locker?  Lord people!

Where are the ties to an actual gang....surely the police after all of these thug like actions would have a gang tie or suspicion, right?  Bloods, Crips, Best Friends...any ties to any Miami street gangs in the area?  Anything?  Thats what I want to see.  Not that some kid wrote "wtf" on a locker, or some suspicious things in a backpack, or empty bag that contained weed.  Give me something solid to confirm that he had gang ties of some sort.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Obviously you can't. You have a reading comprehension problem and you are the audience the lying MSM is always counting on - and you proved them to be right 
because you believe there is a white hispanic RACE and there is no such category - that is a fabrication on the part of MSM and a LIE if attributed to Zimmerman
otherwise you won't defend the fabrication on the part of MSM - a subtle one, but it is still a fabrication and a lie

p.s. apologies on misspelling your name


----------



## asaratis (Jul 6, 2013)

Instead or debating terms defining color and ethnicity, we should debate the guilt or innocence of one man who killed another man in an altercation.   Color and ethnicity mean NOTHING in regard to justice.  The sick media of the WORLD, not just the USA, play on emotions driven by race and hatred rather than stark naked truth.

In the advertizing world, sex sells...in the media world, race sells.  Each of those are unfortunate facts of life.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > GZ went free for sure today. If not by this jury, then by court of appeals. Every appeal to that court by the defense in this case has overturned this judge's ruling. Several reversible errors in this case.
> ...


 I'm afraid Jorge Zimmerman will have to change his name and relocate due to threats made against his life by many, many people who are using the case for a political trampoline to heighten their causes of something for nothing by way of racial minority membership.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

The case is also not about Trayvon Martin's prior brushes with the law or with the school officials.

If (only if) Trayvon had a history of violence tht GZ KNEW about at the time of the confrontation would TM's ALLEGED "past" matter.

He was a kid.  He is dead.  It is nothing less than a damn tragedy.  And given the fact that his minor past has nothing to do with the case, it is kind of churlish and unseemly to keep bringing it up.

The case is about really just one major thing:  when GZ shot TM, did GZ reasonably believe in that moment that he (GZ) was in danger of dying or that he was in danger of suffering serious physical injury.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 6, 2013)

so If Zimmerman had been either Italian or Jewish, would the MSM be describing him as a "White Italian" or "A White Jew". in other words, the fact that he is "Part White",, already to be declared Guilty before trial?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I never said there was a white hispanic race, I stated that is a racial category according to the government. 
I also stated that white is a race and hispanic is an ethnic group about ten times now. 
And FYI I don't ever follow MSM. 
Do you watch Fox?


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Instead or debating terms defining color and ethnicity, we should debate the guilt or innocence of one man who killed another man in an altercation.   Color and ethnicity mean NOTHING in regard to justice.  The sick media of the WORLD, not just the USA, play on emotions driven by race and hatred rather than stark naked truth.
> 
> In the advertizing world, sex sells...in the media world, race sells.  Each of those are unfortunate facts of life.



well, journalism is called the second oldest profession for a reason.

in other parts of the world where race is unimportant, ethnic or religious origins are placed in a pot by MSM of those countries.

Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If we were to apply  the anti-miscegenation law of Virginia, found unconstitutional in_ Loving v. Virginia _, Zimmerman would be considered black.  Zimmerman's great grandfather was black, which means Zimmerman is 1/8th black.  Almost every southern state in the early 20th century  considered persons with at least 1/16 black ancestry to be black for purposes of various Jim Crow laws.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You misconceptualize the terms "race" and "ethnicity"

race - n. Each of the major divisions of humankind, _*having distinct physical characteristics*_.

ethnicity - n. The fact or state of *belonging to a social group that has a common national or cultural tradition*.

Lets try to be honest folks.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



so why do you defend their lies? you've been defending their fabrication here as if it was your own

and it is NOT a racial category according to the government - you are STILL stubborn here. and WRONG


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

You and Paulitcian claimed MSM made up the term white hispanic, and I stated they did not. Which is the truth. I didn't comment on them using the term any further than that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

It wasn't a locker.  It was a door.  And vandalism, even graffiti, should not go unchallenged.  The issue is not a 'graffiti' charge but rather video evidence of vandalism being committed that justified the search of the backpack.  And that search turned up the marijuana packet and the jewelry which doesn't require a rocket scientists to believe that it was stolen.   Whether by Trayvon or his mysterious 'friend', who knows?

The marijuana packet tested positive.  As the police could not prove that the jewelry was stolen, they had no basis to charge Trayvon for anything regarding that.  And there was no further mention of whether they found the graffiti marker they were looking for.

None of this in itself has any particular relevance other than helping us draw a conclusion of whether George Zimmerman's account of the encournter was at all plausible.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Why do you lie about them making up the term?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Over 100,000 black men have been murdered in the last decade. 93% of their killers were...........Black. Yet this case somehow has racial implications. Blacks kill more blacks than people who check "white Hispanic" or any other race box every year by a blowout margin. Where is MSM/liberals on these trials?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

And MSM isn't the only one saying he is white. Isn't the Daily Beast mostly conservative? 

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...nd-the-messy-nature-of-american-identity.html


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I do not lie - t*hey made up the term - there is NO SUCH CATEGORY AS WHITE HISPANIC RACE - according to US government -* the links to the rules of 2010 census prove that and it has been posted her by myself and other user.

*Why do you lie in defense of MSM?*



depotoo said:


> > The U.S. Census
> > Bureau collects race and Hispanic
> > origin information following the
> > guidance of the U.S. Office of
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> So the "graffiti" charge was because Trayvon wrote "WTF" on a locker?  Lord people!
> 
> Where are the ties to an actual gang....surely the police after all of these thug like actions would have a gang tie or suspicion, right?  Bloods, Crips, Best Friends...any ties to any Miami street gangs in the area?  Anything?  Thats what I want to see.  Not that some kid wrote "wtf" on a locker, or some suspicious things in a backpack, or empty bag that contained weed.  Give me something solid to confirm that he had gang ties of some sort.




A gang angle from my perspective does not matter......*shrugs*

I will say though that if zimmermans past as in having taken a class where in he learned of the stand your ground rule, is supposed to mean something ( I would suggest the inference by the prosecution is clearly, this may speak to premeditation in that Zimmerman knew how to lie and make it appear he was the 'victim')  zimmermans legal team  has the right to defend him, where in  trayvons past ala burglar tools 12 pieces of womans jewelry matter as well, so if trayvon as zimmerman said, was acting suspiciously,  they ought to be able to flesh that out-  in that trayvon was found with a dozen  pieces of jewelry which certainly did not belong to him, a tool described by law enforcement as a 'burglars tool', the graffiti, etc. the question being- how do we know trayvon wasn't casing the place, justifying Zimmermans original intent/actions to watch and follow?  

I would submit that IF say zimmerman had only wounded trayvon and they found themselves in court for that event, it would almost certainly be allowed to be heard. Trayvon is dead, its a tragedy agreed, but that really should not mean anything in this context.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And MSM isn't the only one saying he is white. Isn't the Daily Beast mostly conservative?
> 
> George Zimmerman, Hispanics, and the Messy Nature of American Identity - The Daily Beast



why do YOU lie in defense of the media?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The case is also not about Trayvon Martin's prior brushes with the law or with the school officials.
> 
> If (only if) Trayvon had a history of violence tht GZ KNEW about at the time of the confrontation would TM's ALLEGED "past" matter.
> 
> ...



it goes to character and behaviors...if zimmerman can be cast as a 'wanna be cop', well?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

No one has said gang ties, but it's apparent that he was cultivating a "gangsta" image. Or was the "Creepy white crackah" remark the way good kids refer to a white man?


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The case is also not about Trayvon Martin's prior brushes with the law or with the school officials.
> 
> If (only if) Trayvon had a history of violence tht GZ KNEW about at the time of the confrontation would TM's ALLEGED "past" matter.
> 
> ...



Who the hell posted this for you?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Maybe you don't remember that opening by West.  He rambled on so much, O'Mara had to tell him to wrap it up.  He did a terrible job and was made even worse by contrast to the Prosecution, John Guy, who had a compelling open and has been WONDERFUL throughout.  He alone should have been running this.

I don't care about Jorge more than I do about Trayvon's college educated Mom and Step Dad who were both very hard working and both loving parents.  Jorge isn't any better than they are.  In fact he is related to a murderer so he should have kept his reputation in tact and stayed home.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > And MSM isn't the only one saying he is white. Isn't the Daily Beast mostly conservative?
> ...



What am I lying about? Paulitcian claimed MSM made up the term, they did not.  For one the Times used it before they did. 
I find it funny you keep trying to lie and say I am defending the media. For one, usually it's the other way around. Lol
Second, all I am pointing out is Paulitcian lied when claiming they made up the term, which you also backed up. They did not make up the term. Please point out where I have defended them in any other way? Or were you lying? 

http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/e...hite-hispanic/2012/03/28/gIQAW6fngS_blog.html


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Show me how and when they made up the term? And that they were the first to use the term. 

I will be waiting.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The case is also not about Trayvon Martin's prior brushes with the law or with the school officials.
> 
> If (only if) Trayvon had a history of violence tht GZ KNEW about at the time of the confrontation would TM's ALLEGED "past" matter.
> 
> ...



Intelligent post...and youre right.

The thing is... if someone walks up and punches me in the nose, I am in immediate fear of serious injury...after all I was just punched and my nose is probably broken...at that moment should I be thinking about pulling my pistol and shooting to defend myself?  I think its difficult to prove what was or was not going through someone's mind after they have been punched and someone is on top of them in a dominant position....this is what concerns me about the law.  Should I make sure I have my gun with me the next time i visit a bar just in case a scuffle breaks out?

But I see the other side also, where how long does a person have to receive damage before they are legally able to stop the attack...If they are only able to grab the gun to defend themselves?  I certainly dont expect them to wait until they are dead.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The case is also not about Trayvon Martin's prior brushes with the law or with the school officials.
> ...



In actual fact, GZ might have wanted to be a cop.

Indeed, we also now see he wanted to be a prosecutor.   

 Can't wait for the prosecutor to piss on him for THAT.  

But none of that makes TM's brushes with the law (or close brushes with entities akin to the law) relevant to the case.  TM is not on trial, being dead.  

Again, it would be relevant if he had some tendency towards violence AND IF GZ knew that trait at the time of their unfortunate contact with each other.  Beyond that, it has nothing I can see that has anything to do with the trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The case is also not about Trayvon Martin's prior brushes with the law or with the school officials.
> ...



That would be me.

Unlike you, I don't let the irrelevant cloud the issues.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



They DID make up the term.

There is no such thing as white hispanic race and US government in it's official documents precisely said - those are TWO different things and two differnet questions in different sections are used to ask them.
You stated above that in your state applications there was such thing yourself - on the previous page - and that is a LIE.
I understand, you might have forgotten it was 2 different questions in 2 different sections - and that is exactly what MSM is counting on fabricationg the term which is a LIE.
So why are you defending their LIES?

And why do you continue to LIE here you are not defending them as you clearly ARE?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Show me where they made up the term.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



playing dumb now, when cornered?

there is no such thing as white hispanic race invented by MSM mixing ethnicity and  race into RACE.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



In your opinion.  You need to qualify this stuff, I've also been watching and am relaying what I have seen.  It's telling when you all don't give the prosecution even a little credit.  Childish too.  I tend to dismiss that kind of commentary.

Please don't say I have done that for the prosecution, I haven't.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Show me where they made up the term, like you claimed. 
How am I cornered? 
I stated they did not make up the term, you stated they did and lied. Back up your claim. 
Playing dumb when cornered?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah, dear lass:  you are not even remotely objective.

If you were, even you would have to see and admit how badly the prosecution fucked the State's alleged "case."


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



read my post above....his being dead in this context does not matter, they are determining wether Zimmerman acted in compliance with self-defense/ stand your ground, unfortunately trayvon was shot and he died, if he had just been wounded? 

a) we would not be having  this conversation b) I would bet a great deal, that in any trial there after, based on this paradigm that past 'characters and behaviors' would have made it in....for both.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> No one has said gang ties, but it's apparent that he was cultivating a "gangsta" image. Or was the "Creepy white crackah" remark the way good kids refer to a white man?



Again it is all relevant only to the extent of whether Zimmerman's account of the encounter was plausible.  The jewelry wasn't reported as stolen but what kid otherwise has 12 pieces of jewelry, including wedding bands and diamond earrings, in his back pack.  There was insufficient marijuana in the packet or marijuana pipe to get him on a possession charge, but we all know what is highly probable in that case.  Due to what is likely a zero tolerance  policy at the schoool, it was enough to get him suspended.    

But if Zimmerman's past is justification to convict him in the court of public opinion, then Martin's past should also be fair game.

Just some of Martin's past that the judge has not allowed to be admitted:

Florida Circuit Judge Debra Nelson has declared a number of items off-limits for now to jurors who will decide if Zimmerman, 29, is guilty of second-degree murder in shooting death of Martin, 17.

They include:


> &#8226;A photo in which Martin shows his gold teeth to the camera while sticking up his middle fingers.
> &#8226;Martin&#8217;s school records, which include a suspension from his Miami high school -- less than a month before his altercation with Zimmerman &#8211; for possessing a baggie with marijuana residue.
> &#8226;Texts and photos from Martin&#8217;s cellphone that refer to or show firearms. "U gotta gun?" reads a text from Martin's phone, sent eight days before his death. The defense cited a photo of a hand holding a gun, taken with Martin&#8217;s phone, and another picture of a gun on a bed.
> &#8226;Texts with marijuana references, and photos that show Martin blowing smoke and what appear to be marijuana plants.
> ...



And of course on Zimmerman's side



> &#8226;Zimmerman&#8217;s 2005 arrest for &#8220;resisting officer with violence&#8221; and &#8220;battery of law enforcement officer&#8221; after a confrontation with an officer who was questioning a friend for alleged underage drinking. The charges were reduced to &#8220;resisting officer without violence&#8221; and then waived when he entered an alcohol education program, according to court documents.  (The 'violence' in this case was Zimmerman shoving the officer.)
> &#8226;A 2005 civil motion filed by Zimmerman&#8217;s ex-fiancee for a restraining order alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order, and both were granted. (There is no evidence of any assault or calls to the police or medical evidence of violence).



Ultimately it comes down to whether the jury feels the prosecution failed to make a case that Zimmerman was not acting in self defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> No one has said gang ties, but it's apparent that he was cultivating a "gangsta" image. Or was the "Creepy white crackah" remark the way good kids refer to a white man?



Well, apparently the dad had a crip tat.  Also, he (and Crump) publicly denounced support of the New BP's 10k hit and then they were standing right by him at a rally in photos when they were in town.

I don't know jack about that stuff, so I'm just passing it along with no strings attached.  It is irrelevant to this or that.

Unless stuff comes out when Crump takes the stand.

Then we'll have a "real" conversation.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



in the NYTimes in the link you've provided 

there is no such thing as white hispanic race and NYT used it first.
Even the photo clearly shows Z is everything but white race

of course they made up the term, since there is no such thing as white hispanic  - one can be white race hispanic ethnic origin, but not white hispanic race.
They lied twice - upon inventing the term for race by clumping together TWO distinct categories and then attributing it to Z.

p.s. stop playing dumb.you ARE cornered, but have courage to admit your mistake.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



GZ was the one who had a tendency toward violence.  He beat up his wife and had an altercation with a cop, molested his cousin when he was little.  He beat all of the charges, hopefully he doesn't get away with this.  How's that for past history?

I'm sure you'll have some witty retort.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




However long the term has been around, Zimmerman is not "white".  He has African and indigenous American ancestry.  He is about as "white" as Obama.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Ruben Navarette is liberal himself, yet he honestly admits, that it was mainstream media, who invented the term:

*
 Now, courtesy of the mainstream media, there is a new phrase to add to our national lexicon: "white Hispanic."*

The term -- white Hispanic -- emerged from the controversy over the fatal February 26 shooting of African-American teenager Trayvon Martin by neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman in Sanford, Florida. Because Martin was black, and because it was initially assumed that Zimmerman was white, critics immediately charged that the shooting was racially motivated.

Trayvon Martin killing raises loaded racial terms - CNN.com
*
Trayvon Martin killing raises loaded racial terms*
By Ruben Navarrette Jr., CNN Contributor
updated 10:23 AM EDT, *Thu March 29, 2012*


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah, dear lass:  you are not even remotely objective.
> 
> If you were, even you would have to see and admit how badly the prosecution fucked the State's alleged "case."



I've criticized the prosecution too.  You're just so hard lined.  Always right, that's you.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

You didn't read my post where I posted the link did you? I stated the New York Times used it first. And I have problems with reading? Lol 
You two stated MSM made up the term. Wouldn't the Times using the term before them prove they did not make up the term? 

I am not the one lying here. Lol


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> No one has said gang ties, but it's apparent that he was cultivating a "gangsta" image. Or was the "Creepy white crackah" remark the way good kids refer to a white man?



The creepy white cracka remark was racist.  After all it was the intent of some (the media) to try and pin the "coon" remark on GZ or to find somewhere in his past where he used the "N" word to show that he was a racist with ulterior motives.  

So if the "cracka" remark is the only thing proven, then it appears to me that in this moment, the one having racist thoughts was Trayvon.  I do believe it is relevant because it goes to mindset at the very moment before the incident.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



He beat up his wife?  I'm sure you can support that claim.

And there WAS a CLAIM that when he was little he fiddled around with a young cousin, but I doubt you will support YOUR claim that it actually DID happen.

People "beat" charges when they aren't true.  They certainly aren't proved which makes your assertions utterly baseless.  

So, as far as past "histories" go, your empty claims are non starters.

When and if you can present an actual fact, that will be a refreshing first time for you in this discussion.

That's not a witticism.  It's a sad truth.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2013)

someone seems confused


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, dear lass:  you are not even remotely objective.
> ...



Good for you.  But you ALSO make flatly absurd statements of alleged "fact" which are generally devoid of "fact."  

Criticisizing the prosecution from time to time is also NOT an admission that they did a  TERRIBLE job of presenting the laughable "case."  Be objective, Sarah.  

The prosecution's lawyers were awful.

It's ok to admit it.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Yep, half white, more than he does African. 
One does not know what race he listed as his race. I am guessing he marked white or other.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I wonder if that cousin was Jorge's daughter.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> You didn't read my post where I posted the link did you? I stated the New York Times used it first. And I have problems with reading? Lol
> You two stated MSM made up the term. Wouldn't the Times using the term before them prove they did not make up the term?
> 
> I am not the one lying here. Lol



yes you are lying. All the time.

1.you stated that MSM did not invent the term - and that is a LIE - they did - and youi LIED
2.you stated there is such term on US government forms - and there is NOT - it's a LIE - you lied.

those are at least TWO lies which you've been cornered on.
but you still keep lying


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I wonder if there ever was any truth in the claim.

Either way, it's entirely irrelevant.

I see why you are so bent on clinging to it.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

The MSM ran with Zimmerman being white and Martin being the cherub shown in the outdated picture taken many years before he died.  

They gave Zimmerman bad edits and demonized him.


Having done that, they passed a line they can't return from.  Fortunately for them, plenty of liberals are more than willing to say in Dan-Rather-esque fashion that even though the media fabrications weren't true, they were still truth.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

depotoo said:


> someone seems confused



someone is cornered on her lies but does not have the courage to admit it.



MSM in Ruben Navarette's own words invented the term - but Luissa will still deny the fact SHE lied they did not.

Then she lied about the term being on the official government documents.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't read my post where I posted the link did you? I stated the New York Times used it first. And I have problems with reading? Lol
> ...



If the Times used the term before MSM how did they make up the term? 
You also never proved they made up the term. 
And if you check white as race and hispanic as ethnicity on the census. What would that make you?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

And the police report was the first to list him as white 





http://cnninsession.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/martinpolicreport.pdf


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




If you think it likely that he chose "other", then why insist that he is "white"?


It's potentially insulting to presume that someone who is only half white would identify as white as if that is something particularly desirable to identify with.  He has so many options, why would he choose "white"?


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> If the Times used the term before MSM how did they make up the term?
> You also never proved they made up the term.
> And if you check white as race and hispanic as ethnicity on the census. What would that make you?



the Times IS MSM.

Ruben Navarette who IS MSM admitted that MSM invented the term

stop LYING
*

Now, courtesy of the mainstream media, there is a new phrase to add to our national lexicon: "white Hispanic."

The term -- white Hispanic -- emerged from the controversy over the fatal February 26 shooting of African-American teenager Trayvon Martin by neighborhood watch captain George Zimmerman in Sanford, Florida. Because Martin was black, and because it was initially assumed that Zimmerman was white, critics immediately charged that the shooting was racially motivated.
*
http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/29/opinion/navarrette-white-hispanic/index.html?hpt=op_t1

Trayvon Martin killing raises loaded racial terms
By Ruben Navarrette Jr., CNN Contributor
updated 10:23 AM EDT, Thu March 29, 2012


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



If he wanted some kind of assistance or financial aid for college, I guarantee that nobody with a choice checks white. If you want government assistance and a crutch do not check the white box. Does anyone feel that by whites not being given special privilege when coming to government affairs that the government is saying whites can handle the world and everybody else can't? Wouldn't that make most social programs more racist than any white man?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > someone seems confused
> ...



You are using a conservative columnist as proof?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> And the police report was the first to list him as white
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That helped the media accomplish the travesty of portraying a mixed-race 28-year-old who was no match physically for a 17-year-old Martin as a racist white who killed a defenseless young black boy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



George Zimmerman?s relevant past

His cousin did a lot more than talk about the molestation.  She also said he was very racist and always had been.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Ruben Navarette from CNN is conservative columnist  CNN is a right-wing media in your description 

Luissa, have some dignity and do not dig yourself into a deeper hole of lies


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If he was 9 and she was 8, which I believe they were, it is a non issue.  Kids that age check each other out on a regular basis.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > This judge has certainly given all the breaks to the prosecution and almost none to the defense.  That has become increasingly obvious.  Deliberate or due to bias?  Who knows.  But if appearances count for anything, then yes, she is favoring the Martin side, perhaps to protect herself from the predictable public reaction if there is an acquittal? Or I can also accept Ilar's take on it.
> ...



It's incredibly difficult to take anything you say seriously


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > No one has said gang ties, but it's apparent that he was cultivating a "gangsta" image. Or was the "Creepy white crackah" remark the way good kids refer to a white man?
> ...



Hmmm...a crip tat?  Thats interesting to me.  So it's possible that:

1) One son, who is a senior in college, was following in the footsteps of his mother who also went to college

and 

2) The other son, Trayvon, was following in the footsteps of his father?

Also, denouncing the BP 10K hit and then standing with those very people in a rally is a problem.  I have not seen that picture.  I didnt know that...so yes that would definitely suggest a tie.

I dont trust Crump and if the defense calls him to testify, which I am assuming they are, because hes not allowed to sit in court, then he could end up hurting their case...extremely.

The mother is represented or spoken for by Daryl Parks, whom I like.  Every time I see the father, he is standing with Crump.

It appears to me that the mother and the father were going down separate paths...and wow they are divorced...shocker!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



She said so; and to your thoroughly biased way of seeing things, THAT alone is enough to make it so.



Out of not so idle curiosity, WHAT IF she happens to be full of shit?

Show me some valid evidence and then demonstrate that it matters to what happened when TM was pounding GZ?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You stated in his own words the media made up the term. Like I said... 
You are using his words as proof.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Going back to my immediately preceding post, there is no evidence that Zimmerman was prone to violence other than one shove of a police officer when he (Z) was drunk.

But I posted a little while ago,  the evidence the Defense has that Martin was capable of violence.  The judge has not allowed it thus far.

Does that make a difference to you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You're so stupid.  You make excuses for these kind of people all the time.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



he is as MSM as it gets 

Ruben Navarrette Jr. is a CNN.com contributor and a nationally syndicated columnist with the Washington Post Writers Group.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

So if the police list him as white and he part Peruvian. What would you call him? 
They could just call him white.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Uhm, no.  I'm not running around fetching evidence for you, I got you a link.  Take it or leave it, I care not.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I wonder what trial she's watching. Judge Nelson did not believe the friend, and allowed Mr Martin to stay in the courtroom. The only times he's left is when he didn't want to see the graphic pictures of Trayvon.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Is it smart to hear one side of a story and draw a hard, fast conclusion without hearing the other side of a story?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

And what would the opposite of non hispanic white be?


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> So if the police list him as white and he part Peruvian. What would you call him?
> They could just call him white.



no, they could not. he is NOT white.

he is mixed race.

if he is white - obama is white, too


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> George Zimmerman?s relevant past
> 
> His cousin did a lot more than talk about the molestation.  She also said he was very racist and always had been.


The first sentence  of the linked article is a lie.  I stopped reading there


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your "point" is a closer approximation of stupid.

Kids DO play doctor.  First time I ever saw a girl's genitalia, she and I were playing doctor in her folks detached garage.  I was in first grade.  

If she had claimed that I had molested her (untrue) that would not have made her claim true (except for the visual examination part, I suppose).  But hey.  She checked out my first grade package too. 

That slut.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > So if the police list him as white and he part Peruvian. What would you call him?
> ...



I already proved the police listed him as white in the original police report. There is no " could not", they did.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



As I said.  You have NO valid evidence.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 6, 2013)

it is fact that if Zimmerman's name was Sanchez we would never have heard anything about this


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That's first grade, he was 9 and that is 4th grade.  There's a big difference there.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > So if the police list him as white and he part Peruvian. What would you call him?
> ...









Right there it states he is a white male. Did the media make that up?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



If that is what you think..  As I said before, you have a need to be right all the time, don't you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Not necesarily.  And that means his cousin was in 3rd.  Are you going to try to pretend that the BIG BAD 4th grader somehow took advantage of the poor innocent and helpless 3rd grader?

You were there?

YOU know the "facts?"

Or, as always, do you just accept as true that which you find helpful to your spin?


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



you did not prove anything. some idiot in a police department can list whatever he feels like it. they did not arrest him at first as well - do you consider it also as a proof of his total innocence?
police did not arrest him, so he is innocent.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

> George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> 
> Zimmerman?s appalling and irrelevant alleged sexual assault - PostPartisan - The Washington Post



A little more info here for those who just want to minimize the molestation.

From when he was 8 until he was 18.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> So if the police list him as white and he part Peruvian. What would you call him?
> They could just call him white.




The police made a mistake.  

Which facilitated an even bigger mistake* by a race-hustling ratings-hungry media.  




*part mistake, part outright misconduct


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



it does not matter what it states. media posted his photo - and he clearly is NOT white.

so they invented a moronic term "white hispanic" instead


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

You all just keep excusing George Zimmerman though.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



NO...Its not!!  Its yikes!  Its boring.


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue.
> 
> Why is this case at trial? Because racists showed up in Florida to proclaim they were owed more justice than anybody else. Then, Corey, the Florida governor, and the President gave them what they wanted in an election year.



Race came into play the second Zimmerman started following Martin because he was black.  Deny it all the hell you want, but the reason an innocent kid walking in HIS (Zimmermans) area was considered "suspect" was because he was black.

Zimmerman is the one who started the race thing.  


If you are denying this fact, explain what Martin did wrong when he was walking home?  Why was he a "suspect".  That is what makes me say, fuck you Zimmerman.  

Well, that and the fact that he did not just stay in his truck and let the real cops do their thing.  You know, approach Martin for no reason and send him on his way without shooting him.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> >
> > Zimmerman?s appalling and irrelevant alleged sexual assault - PostPartisan - The Washington Post
> 
> ...



You're such a tool.   The hit piece even tells you it's irrelevant and alleged


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The Alternate Universe Trial is playing on the Other World Network.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You all just keep excusing George Zimmerman though.



Not excuse.  Justify.  And why not?  He appears to deserve the defense of justification.

YOU keep smearing him though.  He does not appear to deserve that.


----------



## Vox (Jul 6, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> it is fact that if Zimmerman's name was Sanchez we would never have heard anything about this



true


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What evidence have you heard that would indicate Zimmerman wanted to be involved in a "yard fight" that evening?

It seems to me he only intended to follow Mr. Martin to determine his location so he could inform the police of where he was once they arrived.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You all just keep excusing George Zimmerman though.



I certainly have not excused George Zimmerman of anything.  But unlike you, I am not willing to convict a man of something he didn't do just because I want him to be guilty.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Is the Other World Network a wholly owned subsidiary of HLN??


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



To me...its not what his intent was...its the perception he gave to the followee and the reaction he received because of it. And its the perception he KNEW he was giving the followee.  

He gave the impression he was following in the dark and rain...the followee had no idea who he was or why he was being followed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> >
> > Zimmerman?s appalling and irrelevant alleged sexual assault - PostPartisan - The Washington Post
> 
> ...



Allegedly isn't fact. Nothing I've researched on this has said there are witnesses to corroborate it. 

Woman Says George Zimmerman Molested Her For More Than A Decade

It started when I was six, the woman told investigators during an interview on the morning of March 20. Wed all lay in front of the TV and we had pillows and blankets and he would reach under the blankets and try to do things and I would try to push him off but he was bigger and stronger and older, the woman said, audibly weeping in the Florida State Attorney's Office interview recording released Monday. It was in front of everybody and I dont know how I didnt say anything, I just didnt know any better.

It was done in front of everyone, according to her, and yet noone saw anything?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yes they OWN the Other World Network.

Okay, that was wayyy bad.  Go ahead and slap me.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue.
> ...



If you were living in a city that had a crime rate higher than 96% of the cities in America, would you be suspicious of a person that was off of any sidewalk/road, around houses that have had a rash of break ins, in the dark, in the rain, and not moving at a pace that matched the environment? Would it raise your suspicions further when that person circles your vehicle while you are on the phone with non-emergency? Would it then raise your suspicions further if he took off running? Would you attempt to find out where he was if the non-emergency dispatcher asked what he was doing multiple times? When you are punched in the nose would you feel threatened? When you are straddled on a sidewalk with punches and head slams being forced upon you would you feel that you were in danger? When you cried for help and no one would help would you feel your life was in danger?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't remember a whole lot about being 9 years old.  But I wonder if somebody could replay everything I did at Age 9 as relevant to who I am now, how good I would look?????


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> ...



Uhm, molesters always isolate their victims.  Victims are usually to scared to tell.  Maybe you can keep this for future use so you don't seem so damn idiotic.

I'm sick of all you parrots saying the same fucking thing all day so bye for now.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't remember a whole lot about being 9 years old.  But I wonder if somebody could replay everything I did at Age 9 as relevant to who I am now, how good I would look?????



If you claim you  let your 10 year old cousin molest you for years it just might make you popular someday in a witch hunt


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue.
> ...



Fact of the matter is you can't prove that. He was following in his car and couldn't identify race until TM approached and circled his car. That is when he told the non-emergency the race of the "suspect". Life isn't the same everywhere. Probably less crime in Arizona, by blacks, than in Sanford, FL. Your prospective doesn't really account for the reality that Sanford, FL has a very high crime rate, where blacks are the most common offender.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Did I get lost and end up in the JoJo thread?

How did kid molestation enter into the Zimmerman trial?

I took a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> ...



And if there are witnesses to corroborate it, how come nothing was ever said about it until now?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue.
> ...



By witness testimony alone, it was disproven that Zimmerman profiled Martin because of his race. Crime statistics for that area indicate it had a higher crime rate than almost anywhere in America. He was calling because of repeated burglaries in his area. Would you not do the same if your neighborhood was constantly being burglarized?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And the impression you have formulated would be unreasonable, because it isn't reasonable to believe you need to use force to keep someone from following you in the dark and rain.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




Apparently once Zimmerman noticed that guy who was acting suspicious was black, he was supposed to ignore him.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 6, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





Not if he noticed that the suspicious-looking person was black.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



He probably should have. We have seen what blacks between 16-34 are capable of in Chicago, Memphis, St. Louis, Newark, Baltimore, Birmingham, New Orleans, and the mothership Detroit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Zona would probably flag him down and say something like, " Come on in and help yourself!"


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did I get lost and end up in the JoJo thread?
> 
> How did kid molestation enter into the Zimmerman trial?
> 
> I took a wrong turn somewhere.



Sarah hoped it was sway thems  of us who still don't understand we need to hate GZ


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Did I get lost and end up in the JoJo thread?
> ...



Gotcha.

When all else fails throw the kid molestation card.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Private citizens are advised and discouraged not to follow, because of the reasonable perception it gives to the followee and the potential danger it could cause as a result.  Hes not a cop...he was following as though he was.

BTW, he said his intent was to get an address to give the police a better location...this was his reasoning for continuing up the path.  Did he ever give that address to the police?  Did he ever tell dispatch he couldnt find it?   Did he ever call them back with it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Again, the cousin might be telling the story 100% accurately.  But to believe her without the accused having opportunity to give his side of the story is just beyond all concepts of justice.

You know over the years there are people right here on USMB who can be most hateful, judgmental, cruel, and verbally abusive.   There are people who are capable of doing and saying dispicable things to hurt somebody they have targeted to be attacked or punished.  They've done it to me.  They have done it to others.  Are doing it now.  They are immature, vindictive, childish, despicable people with no redeeming qualities as far as I am concerned.

And God help us if the Sarahs of the world believe their version of the facts if they testified against somebody when there is no effort made to hear any rebuttal or another side of the story.

With no experience or other knowledge to go on, people who believe one side and make a judgment without giving the other side opportunity for any rebuttal are those most likely to arrive at the most unjust of conclusions.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


Add to that, from the attack site it was clear TM was not in fear of his home being found.  GZ was, as indicated on the 911 call.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



9on6... under the covers.. insertion... stuff went on from when she was 6 to 19... 

This accusation is not two kids just playing doctor.  This is not just some childhood exploration... 

also accuses the family of boastful racism declarations...  These accusations certainly paint an entirely different light on Mr. GZ and his mom.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Probably most of us have had to endure a lie told about us when we had no way to defend ourselves against it.  And we hope to God that those who matter do not believe the liar.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Again, the cousin might be telling the story 100% accurately.  But to believe her without the accused having opportunity to give his side of the story is just beyond all concepts of justice.
> 
> You know over the years there are people right here on USMB who can be most hateful, judgmental, cruel, and verbally abusive.   There are people who are capable of doing and saying dispicable things to hurt somebody they have targeted to be attacked or punished.  They've done it to me.  They have done it to others.  Are doing it now.  They are immature, vindictive, childish, despicable people with no redeeming qualities as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



In this case, it only take 1 non judgmental, level minded person.

For the rest of it.  Well.  Yeah.  What you said.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Again, the cousin might be telling the story 100% accurately.  But to believe her without the accused having opportunity to give his side of the story is just beyond all concepts of justice.
> 
> You know over the years there are people right here on USMB who can be most hateful, judgmental, cruel, and verbally abusive.   There are people who are capable of doing and saying dispicable things to hurt somebody they have targeted to be attacked or punished.  They've done it to me.  They have done it to others.  Are doing it now.  They are immature, vindictive, childish, despicable people with no redeeming qualities as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



Good points.  All to easy to say see this fits with GZ's pathological lying and cowardly killing of the teen.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm figuring it out.  I guess I never really looked into it, just heard about a molestation charge and finally posted about it today.  She finally told her sister about it and they confronted him at a pizza place.  He said he was sorry and left, that was that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Probably most of us have had to endure a lie told about us when we had no way to defend ourselves against it.  And we hope to God that those who matter do not believe the liar.



Agreed.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Did you get that from a statute, case law, or some scholarly legal journal?  Or did you get that from thin air?

I think the latter, because in all my years I have never read or heard of such a "reasonable perception" standard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

I personally have followed suspicious vehicles and persons until I was satisfied they were not involved in any bad activtiies.  I personally have called the police to report suspicious persons or vehicles.  I have never wished to be a cop nor did I see myself as behaving like a cop in any sense.  But if I did entertain thoughts of being a police officer, I would hate to be accused of malicious intentions or inappropriate behavior or racism purely based on that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's not all.
> ...



Feel free.

List the "crimes".

One of the problems they had identifying Trayvon were they weren't any fingerprints on record.

The same could not be said for Zimmerman. Who also has mug shots.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the cousin might be telling the story 100% accurately.  But to believe her without the accused having opportunity to give his side of the story is just beyond all concepts of justice.
> ...



I do hope you are saying that tongue-in-cheek.    I would hate to think you were another Sarah who had already rushed to judgment.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

KissMy said:


> If GZ was hunting TM why didn't he just shoot his ass from his truck as TM was circling him. GZ could have shot him & drove off. No prints, the shell casing would have stayed inside the vehicle, GZ could have drove off & cleaned his gun to prevent ballistics match.



Could it be that he had already called 911?

So he needed a viable story.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > This is without doubt a tragic situation but the bottom line here is that someone was shot because they *attacked *another person.  Trayvon Martin had choices how to deal with the "creepy assed Cracker" that was following him.  He could have simply gone inside the condo and called Police to report the man who was following him.  That would have been the end of it.  Right there!  The Police would have told him that the man was a Neighborhood Watch member concerned about who Martin was and that they would call Zimmerman and let him know that Martin was visiting a resident in the complex.
> ...



Yeah..except Martin had no criminal record.

Unlike Zimmerman.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Well then you simply arent putting yourself in the position of the person being followed in the dark and rain.  The very fact that Zimmerman is asked "Do you have a problem"? tells me the impression Trayvon had and that GZ caused.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I personally have followed suspicious vehicles and persons until I was satisfied they were not involved in any bad activtiies.  I personally have called the police to report suspicious persons or vehicles.  I have never wished to be a cop nor did I see myself as behaving like a cop in any sense.  But if I did entertain thoughts of being a police officer, I would hate to be accused of malicious intentions or inappropriate behavior or racism purely based on that.



I personally have followed suspicious vehicles and persons until I was satisfied they were not involved in any bad activtiies.  I personally have called the police to report suspicious persons or vehicles.  

This right here is an excellent point.  I've done that, I do that.  I'd be shocked if all of us haven't done that.  I routinely do that and I'll do it again this second if someone is doing something "out of the ordinary" or suspicious.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Probably most of us have had to endure a lie told about us when we had no way to defend ourselves against it.  And we hope to God that those who matter do not believe the liar.



Remember this one time...  in 6th grade.. some kid, the class bully, shot a spit ball over the divider between classes.  The teacher from the other class came around and caught the kid shooting another one.  The kid points to me and says I did it too.  Which was a lie. I was the all A student and this kid wanted someone to share the blame.  The other kids in the class said he was lying.  The teacher brought me and my accuser to the principles office.  I got 5 whacks from the paddle.  Took me a long time to, err, I've never trusted authority figures ever since.  I beat the carp out of the class bully after school. Hated that school.

Oh yeah ... I was being bussed... to a distant school this was during the time when they started busing kids to promote integration.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Foxfire, I rarely even have an exchange with you, why not stfu about me?  I do have my own opinions about things and I will post it here or anywhere I choose.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 Half kidding.  I think GZ may be guilty of negligence (involuntary manslaughter).  I've seen nothing to prove 2nd degree murder or voluntary manslaughter yet.  Cowardice maybe but that's not illegal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I personally have followed suspicious vehicles and persons until I was satisfied they were not involved in any bad activtiies.  I personally have called the police to report suspicious persons or vehicles.  I have never wished to be a cop nor did I see myself as behaving like a cop in any sense.  But if I did entertain thoughts of being a police officer, I would hate to be accused of malicious intentions or inappropriate behavior or racism purely based on that.



I've followed folk like that before... I tell them who I am and ask them if they need help.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well have you not included me in those you accuse of 'defending Zimmerman' et al?  I have addressed you directly with an intent to discuss various points and have been ignored.  I don't want others to think I was vaguely referring to them.  When I vaguely refer to them, I am not using names.

My intent is not to offend.  My intent is to debate.  I believe you have judged Zimmerman and me, via my refusal to rush to judgment, unfairly.  And I also have my own opinions about all of this.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Outside of Zimmerman, who contends he never heard of "Stand Your Ground" on national tv, even though he attended classes on Criminal Justice that covered Stand Your Ground, did anyone else hear Martin say that?

Doesn't it even make sense?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



What I do in my personal life is none of your damned business..

Got it?

Bitch.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



First, I think you are confusing what Zimmerman said and what Martin said.  I was under the impression that Martin said "do you have a problem;" not the other way around.

Second, I certainly have considered what I would have done if in that position.  Being that I was close to home, I most likely would have gone there, called the police, and explained that some creepy guy was following me around the neighborhood.  That's what reasonable people do; they don't go out and get themselves into physical altercations unless they are absolutely necessary.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 6, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Which part of Zimmerman's BS is it you think I cannot see through? Why do you think it takes a clairvoyant to see that you are full of shit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



He didn't even have to get home to call the cops. He could have just hung up with DeeDee and dialed 911. The dispatcher could have told George that they got a call about him following, and everything would have ended at that point.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 6, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Trying to catch this fix before Rat hits it.

Being that I was close to home, I most likely would have gone there, called the police, and explained that some creepy cracka azz was following me around the neighborhood.  That's what reasonable people do; they don't go out and get themselves into physical altercations unless they are absolutely necessary.

There I fixed it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Gotta run.

Saturday night!

Y'all be careful out here!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



I guess the eye-witness must have seen another Trayvan Martin beating the crap out of a completely different George Zimmerman.

BTW, how does one get DNA under one's fingernails other than scratching someone, not bashing someone's head in?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Probably most of us have had to endure a lie told about us when we had no way to defend ourselves against it.  And we hope to God that those who matter do not believe the liar.
> ...



Good thing that bully didnt have a gun...he could have shot and killed you and been in the right according to this law...that is if beating the "carp" out of someone could be considered at any time by the one being beaten to be in fear of severe injury.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 6, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Why would blood from the back of Zimmerman's head be on Martin's hands?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I have to spread it around, apparently 

Creepy ass cracker, actually


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The only problem with that..is that you have to establish that it was the type of beating that warranted the action.

You make thing a few boo boos are life threatening. I don't.

And given that it was Zimmerman that initiated the incident, I think that "self defense" here should require, at the very least, a reasonable fear that death was imminent.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Is that racist or do you just hate 9 year olds?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



First, I said "Zimmerman is asked"...there shouldn't be any confusion.

Second, by saying what you would have done, it is clear to me what your PERCEPTION would have been that night after being followed in the dark and rain...that was my point.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 6, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> ...



Why don't you test that by getting DNA under your fingernails by not scratching someone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You aren't even in the quotes above.

Just saying.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



Which eye witness what that?

And how exactly, does one grab a hairless scalp and bash it into the pavement without transference of DNA. Especially given all that rain.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, I do not.  Sex play among children that age is not at all out of the ordinary.  You are a blithering idiot.  I really hate to see you defile the memory of Marilyn Monroe by putting her in as your avvy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Check again, moron.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Only if you don't want to hear anything that may compete with your preconceived notions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yup, Zimmerman had no business asking a black man what he was doing wandering out in some strange neighborhood.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The law does not require you to wait until someone actually kills you until you defend yourself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Well, if we're fixing it...

"Iffin I be dat close to da crib, I prolly be's goin dere, holla at da 5-0, and snitchin dat sum creepy azz cracka be's tailin' me round da hood."


Now that's a proper repair job.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You can palm a basketball without digging your nails into it, can't you?

The first person to call 911 Jonathan Good. He saw Trayvan on top of Zimmerman


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



When I was 9, I was "gang molested" by 3 older cousins. They were 10,12 and 14. I had a blast! I wish we were all about 4 years older.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nor are you, just sayin...

nor am I...and on and on we go.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Probably most of us have had to endure a lie told about us when we had no way to defend ourselves against it.  And we hope to God that those who matter do not believe the liar.
> ...



I was chased by a group of black girls when I was a freshman in high school. This was at the local park where a fair was being held...small roller coaster, the wheel thingy, booths where you knock down pins to win a stuffed animal, etc. I was minding my own business, eating cotton candy, and I was alone. This black girl came up to me and said she heard I was calling her a ******. I didn't even know her. The others snickers as she kept pushing me backwards and I'm all WTF?? When the rest of them began to surround me, right there in the middle of the fairway, a carny with long hair and a leather vest on with some motorcycle club name on it (I don't remember the name), came to my rescue. The girls ran off. He took me to his booth where I hung out until closing time...which was around 11pm. Then he put my ass on the back of his bike and rode me home. That was my first encounter with a biker. That was my first encounter with a gang of black girls looking to pick on a lone white chick. Do I mistrust blacks now? Oh hell no. Do I love bikers? Oh hell yes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




It will likely never see the inside of a courtroom.  Most states have a statute of limitations on molestation usually 7 - 10 years.  I only know of one case that got prosecuted after the statute of limitations had run.  That one was the case of a stepfather abusing the stepdaughter.  She had 2 children by him and DNA confirmed it.  They prosecuted and he went to prison, but I think the charge may have been something else, incest, maybe, but I don't recall it has been so long.

Have you ever heard of 'false memory syndrome?'  Lives have been ruined over it.  Good, productive lives.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You're right; I misread it.  Happened yesterday to Sarah G too.  Maybe I need to get my eyes checked again!  

I apologize.

Now, as to your second.  I never stated *anywhere*, in this thread or otherwise, that Martin would be in the wrong to perceive Zimmerman as apprehensive.  If someone you don't know approaches you, even in the most benign situations, natural instinct gives rise to some uneasiness.  That has nothing to do with what a reasonable response would be in that situation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Remember Minnie Pearl and Uncle Nabob?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 6, 2013)

Wish I could have hooked up with that biker 4 years later. I would have shown him my appreciation all night long.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> ...



High school boy did that to me on a hayride!  LOL.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Fair enough...no prob...Ive done the same before.

And your second point?  Gotcha...makes sense.  Calling the police on someone that you believe is following you is a reasonable response.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


That's the false flag TM supports are hanging on to by a thread.

But...as testified to and evidence suggests GZ didn't approach TM.  It was in fact TM who approached GZ with an accusatory "you got a probem?"'... POW!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> ...



She's jealous.  She couldn't get a man to look her way if she paid him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You all just keep excusing George Zimmerman though.
> ...



And Zimmerman is a private citizen.  He has not sought the limelight in any way, shape, form, or fashion.  Her posts about him are malicious.  He could take her to the proverbial cleaners.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't remember a whole lot about being 9 years old.  But I wonder if somebody could replay everything I did at Age 9 as relevant to who I am now, how good I would look?????



I was a Cub Scout and sang in the choir at 9. It was much later that I became a reprobate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

when I was 9, the cops took me home to dad because they caught me putting rocks in a fire hydrant.


I hope I'm never put on trial. They'll hang me for that.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> when I was 9, the cops took me home to dad because they caught me putting rocks in a fire hydrant.
> 
> 
> I hope I'm never put on trial. They'll hang me for that.



They'd bring back stoning for you


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



When you post it on a forum, you make it the business of everyone who reads that forum.

Idiot.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



 door/ass?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



BUT, had Trayvon survived the shooting and was able to give his side under the council of an attorney...that is not how his side would be presented.

The approach that I take is trying to imagine what would be presented and what statements and actions of GZs would lead me to that.  Maybe something like this:

1) I was being followed by a vehicle in the dark while walking home from the store
2) After continuing to be followed by a vehicle I eventually ran where a truck could not follow
3) I was then followed on foot
4) I decided to ask this follower what the problem was
5) When I did he started reaching for his pockets...I thought this person may have a weapon
6) After being followed almost all the way home and now on foot, I wasnt about to wait and see what this strange man pulled out of his pockets, so I hit him
7) We were then scuffling on the ground and I saw the gun on his right hip (where he had originally been reaching) and he kept trying to grab it, so i kept hitting him
8) eventually he was able to grab the gun and he shot me in the chest.

Something like that.  Not trying to be a jerk...just trying to give the other side were he alive to give it himself.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I guess if he's found guilty, all those "White-Hispanics" are gonna tear this country up. Seriously though, has anyone ever met a "White-Hispanic" person?



Aren't they called ginger people?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Do I really have to splain this to you?

The stfu is YOUR comment to these quote comments:

Quote: Originally Posted by Foxfyre 
Quote: Originally Posted by RKMBrown 

MORON.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if he's found guilty, all those "White-Hispanics" are gonna tear this country up. Seriously though, has anyone ever met a "White-Hispanic" person?
> ...



No I think that's me.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.

First, on what basis would an accusation of prior child molestation be relevant to whether one acted in self defense on a particular occasion?  Are we just throwing mud at Zimmerman because we think he sucks, or does it have some use in this trial?

Second, why wouldn't the prosecution have talked about the good things that Martin did in life?  The prosecution barely even referenced him in their case-in-chief.

I'm just glancing over FRE Rule 404 and wanting others opinions.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.
> 
> First, on what basis would an accusation of prior child molestation be relevant to whether one acted in self defense on a particular occasion?  Are we just throwing mud at Zimmerman because we think he sucks, or does it have some use in this trial?
> 
> ...



First, they're just throwing mud.

Second, they didn't bring that in because it would have opened the door to the defense  bringing in Martin's past, such as his suspensions, text messages, and photos.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.
> 
> First, on what basis would an accusation of prior child molestation be relevant to whether one acted in self defense on a particular occasion?  Are we just throwing mud at Zimmerman because we think he sucks, or does it have some use in this trial?
> 
> ...



It's like the defense not letting Z take the stand.

It would open up too many cans of worms.

EVERYBODY has a few skeletons in their closet.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.
> ...



Hey, stop stealing my ideas you little rat.  I thought of it first.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



But i posted it first.

Nah, Nah, Boo, Boo, you can't catch me.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


I'll let it slide this time cause it's your birfday.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.
> ...



I should have worded things differently.  I should just make my point.

FRE 404 has a provision within which states: "in a homicide case, the prosecutor may offer evidence of the alleged victims trait of peacefulness to rebut evidence that the victim was the first aggressor."

This method would be the easiest way to completely destroy Zimmerman's self-defense claim.  Yet the prosecution made no effort at all to do so.  I guess they don't think Mr. Martin was a peaceful, tea and skittles loving teen after all.

Maybe it is just best that we don't base our decisions of guilt and innocence on character.  That was my point.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



where did you get this "beat up his wife" thing? 

from ..this?

In August 2005, Zimmerman&#8217;s ex-fiancee, Veronica Zuazo, filed a civil motion for a restraining order alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman counterfiled for a restraining order against Zuazo. The competing claims were resolved with both restraining orders being granted.

Zimmerman accused of domestic violence, fighting with a police officer - U.S. News


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What is wrong with you people?  

Check Foxie's post above where I have put my name in upper case letters for you.  It's also in bold for your convenience.

Do you talk about the Zimmerman case at all here?  I've just seen you talking about yourself or silly stuff like this.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > George Zimmermans attorney didnt want the damaging statement of Witness 9 released. With good reason. From when he was 8 years old until he was 18, the killer of Trayvon Martin allegedly molested a female relative two years younger than he. Its a gasp-worthy revelation in an ongoing story filled with them. But its totally irrelevant to the second-degree murder charge Zimmerman faces.
> ...



I just read the whole piece.....let me ask you a question; anyone really, do you believe the 'witness' and her story?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Lose your train of thought?  

My mistake, it was his fiancee and he did counterfile.  It was still a domestic violence charge against him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.
> ...



Who said he isn't taking the stand.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



you responded to Foxfyre's response to RKMBrown. I saw it and others have seen it. Foxy chose not to mention it in her reply.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



yes becasue I realized my question as to why she didn't file criminal charges for a protective or restating order, really don't matter, unless we see the report etc. its meaningless. 


you do realize that when a judge provides counter protection theres usually a very good reason...right?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have practiced in psychiatry for 25 years.  Sex play in young children is a normal stage of growth.



> The term sex play is used to describe the ways that children play using sex themes. Examples of sex play are masturbation, playing doctor, and undressing to show their bodies. Sex play is normal. Many children do these things. If children seem to do them all the time, though, there could be a problem.



PPP: Health and Safety || When Children's Play Involves Sexuality || Sex play is normal


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It was there for testosterone to see as well, she was just trying to get attention.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yeah, those 'sail foams' do come in handy when a 'creepy ass cracker' is following you.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Get all the little bastards registered on the sex offenders list. Ya gotta nip this stuff in the bud.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Ayup and Goodman could have walked over and broke it up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



He was molesting her from when he was 8-18, she was 6-16.  Is that child's sex play or molestation?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Tell  Sarah, she'll do it for ya.  I have seen many adults start to feel guilt at the sex play they participated in as children.  But they are a far cry from abuse victims.  

That group and the crack addicts are similar in that respect.  I've had many crack addicts claim they were gang raped in a crack house.  I think they were likely willing participants who could not come to terms with the fact that they participated in group sex.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Ayup and Goodman could have walked over and broke it up.



I guess they broke the RKM code of honor and chivalry.  Man cards revoked


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Thanks but I would like to apologize to Sarah who still has not responded to my direct question to her directly.  But she is not required to respond and I did single her out, mostly because she was so persistent and vocal in her judgment of Zimmerman, but I shouldn't have done that to the exclusion of others who are persistent and vocal in their judgment of Zimmerman.  I am rather fond of Sarah and sure don't want to get into a verbal altercation.

It is frustrating though to be repeatedly included in the implied criticisms and accusations, and when I engage a member on those implied criticisms and accusations, can't get a response.

But it has been a pretty good debate.  I still don't know whether Zimmerman is guilty of any crime.  But I do know that there are those who have already judged him and declared Martin 100% innocent in the incident.  But in my opinion, the prosecution sure hasn't made a case for that being the way it was.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you following me around?
> ...



Oh not at all, kind, respectful sir.  Do you really think that?  

BTW, you didnt see the multiple posts after that that she (Gracie) deleted so as to not look like a troll...as usual you only have half the story and make a rush to judgment.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I have two quick questions, given the conversations going on right now?  Each deal with issues about evidence, so if I get no responses, I understand.
> 
> First, on what basis would an accusation of prior child molestation be relevant to whether one acted in self defense on a particular occasion?  Are we just throwing mud at Zimmerman because we think he sucks, or does it have some use in this trial?
> 
> ...


First: throwing mud

Second: what good things?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Foxy, you probably won't go to hell over Sarah.  

Blaspheme the recipes in Southern Living, no promises there!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Lots of silence from the lynch mob. Reality must be setting in. Must be casing the Costco's and Wal-Marts for TV's and Shoes.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh yea that's right they don't have Costco's and Wal-Marts in their neighborhoods. Maybe liquor stores and cash advanced centers.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



But, but, their hot water cornbread recipe is absolutely WRONG!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Legal Insurrection: William A. Jacobson, Clinical Professor of Law and Director of Securities Law Clinic at Cornell Law School. 

George Zimmerman trial | racial politics | prosecutors


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If this actually happened in front of others, as she claims, someone would have seen something and said something about it. The fact that she waited until this trial to speak up about it is another red flag to me; why wait that long if it really happened? I find it hard to believe that when she told her sister about it, she did nothing other than to call Z and have him meet them at a pizza place. Really? That's it? She's also claiming Z and his parents are racists. The FBI got involved in that part and cleared him, along with others that have known him saying he isn't a racist. I don't see much credibility in her story at this point. If others come forward as witnesses or others he treated the same way, I'd more than likely change my mind.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue.
> ...


Wrong

Wrong

What did he do wrong walking home? Maybe nothing.   What did he do suspicious?  ..".Looks like he's up to no good, or on drugs or something... It's raining and he's jst walking around, looking about. ....looking at all the houses...now he's just staring  at me...."   So eff yourself 

Martin approached Zimmerman

You sure your not just a racist?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



so hes a molester now?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 6, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...




pretty much my thoughts too...thx .


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Sarah keeps "forgetting" to use the word "allegedly."

Oops.

Her mistake.

Or maybe she just wants to pretend that she "knows," without even having been there.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You got ignored mainly because I just didn't want so many confrontational conversations going about such a highly charged topic.  Even one discussion like that gets hateful sometimes.

I appreciate that you all want to argue with people who don't have the same opinions as you.  You want to explain to them why they are wrong and you are right.  There just aren't enough Lefties anymore so you either have to learn to be nicer or fight with each other.  

I don't want to participate if it's just all of you against me.  Make sense?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAT!!!*

     



     

     



Happy Saturday night thread dwellers!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I'm not "against" you Sarah.

I just find your pronouncements to generally be baseless.

Some girl makes an accusation about GZ, who you wish to declare guilty of murder, so you take her unconfirmed claim as "fact."

You are, as I noted earlier, staking your claims entirely on the basis of your preconceived notions and your abysmal and obvious bias.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm a girl.  Get your forum thread name cally thingy right.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 6, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



He wasn't "wandering," he was returning home after buying Skittles and iced tea.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I appreciate that you all want to argue with people who don't have the same opinions as you.  You want to explain to them why they are wrong and you are right.  There just aren't enough Lefties anymore so you either have to learn to be nicer or fight with each other.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I figured it from the toenails...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I have a good prounouncement for you..


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



GZ and his defense team DID establish that he got the kind of beating that warrants raising the claim of justification.  NOW it is up to the STATE to DISPROVE it.

It is not the degree of injury suffered that justifies the action.

It is the kind of injury one reasonably feels, under the circumstances, that he is confronted with.  

And no.  I don't think a few boo boos are life threatening.  But I DO think that if you have a guy on top of you pounding your noggin onto the pavement after you have had your nose broken by that guy, you MIGHT very well think that it is going to END badly for you.  REAL badly.  You might think you are about to have your skull busted or that you are about to die. (I also don't think a broken nose is anywhere near akin to a mere boo boo.)

YOU seem to think that such a thought process is unreasonable unless the injuries are already severe.  I think you are simply and totally wrong on that point.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



[youtube]CbuYb6lLHX8[/youtube]​


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Without basis as usual?

Or are you going to do something totally unusual for you and back up your generally empty pronouncement this time around?


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 6, 2013)

If Zimmerman was a "white racist" out to kill himself a black kid why was his gun still holstered when he had been knocked to the ground and was being hit repeatedly and having his head"impacted" into the concrete walk? If he wanted to kill Mr. Martin wouldn't he have had his gun drawn the moment Mr. Martin approached? He didn't draw the gun until he had no other way to resist the attack by Mr. Martin.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Judge Rules Trayvon Martin&#8217;s Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*

May 28 2013


George Zimmerman&#8217;s defense team last week publicly released the contents of Trayvon Martin&#8217;s cell phone. *On the phone they found text messages and images relating to street fighting, drug use, illegal gun ownership and problems at school/home.*

In a recent ruling the judge for the case,* Debra Nelson*, said that evidence will not be initially admissible. Zimmerman&#8217;s defense team hopes to introduce the evidence to show* that Martin had a predisposition to engage in fighting and violent behavior and possibly show him as the aggressor.*

According to CBS News,

*  Nelson ruled Tuesday that George Zimmerman&#8217;s defense may not bring up Trayvon Martin&#8217;s past marijuana use, school suspensions or fighting at trial without another ruling granting them permission*

This likely means that Nelson would only allow information about Martin&#8217;s past if the prosecution brings up Zimmerman&#8217;s past first.

Also recently released were higher resolution, color photos of George Zimmerman&#8217;s injuries, showing more physical damage than initial black and white photos initially released.​
Judge Rules Trayvon Martin?s Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court

--------------------------------

Text messages about Martin's smoking marijuana and trouble at school were released by Zimmerman's defense attorneys last week. The photos released by the defense team also show Martin blowing smoke and making an obscene gesture toward the camera.

Zimmerman's attorney, Mark O'Mara, told the judge that Martin's marijuana use and past fighting was central to the argument that Zimmerman used self-defense when he confronted Martin last year at a gated community in Sanford, Fla. Zimmerman is charged with second-degree murder. He has pleaded not guilty.

"We have a lot of evidence that marijuana use had something to do with the event," O'Mara said. "It could have affected his behavior."

*Also on Tuesday, Nelson ruled that a toxicology test showing that Martin had marijuana in his system at the time of his death could not be discussed during opening statements.*

The judge ruled against a defense request that the pool of jury candidates be sequestered during jury selection. Nelson denied a prosecution request for a gag order that would prohibit attorneys from talking about the case.​
Trayvon Martin Update: Judge denies delay of George Zimmerman's June 10 murder trial - Crimesider - CBS News


So Trayvan's history of violence and drug use isn't admissible. Strange that is the thing that led to this incident in the first place. The judge is desperately trying to make a conviction easy yet the prosecution still is having problems proving their case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Sarah allegedly keeps "forgetting" to use the word "allegedly."

Do I constantly have to follow you around, fixing things?


----------



## Zona (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Didn't you lose a bet?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> If Zimmerman was a "white racist" out to kill himself a black kid why was his gun still holstered when he had been knocked to the ground and was being hit repeatedly and having his head"impacted" into the concrete walk? If he wanted to kill Mr. Martin wouldn't he have had his gun drawn the moment Mr. Martin approached? He didn't draw the gun until he had no other way to resist the attack by Mr. Martin.



Is there a witness who saw the altercation, or are you taking Z's word for what happened?  I would weigh Z's account when I could hear TM's.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Jackson said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was a "white racist" out to kill himself a black kid why was his gun still holstered when he had been knocked to the ground and was being hit repeatedly and having his head"impacted" into the concrete walk? If he wanted to kill Mr. Martin wouldn't he have had his gun drawn the moment Mr. Martin approached? He didn't draw the gun until he had no other way to resist the attack by Mr. Martin.
> ...



Have you resolved the open skittles and Arizona tea can that had you ready to sentence GZ to life in prison?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



Not ready for life in prison, but I was corrected on the open skittles and tea, thank you.  Of course, there can be someone later that may come up with a link to say one was open, who knows.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 6, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what box he checked. Does checking any box warrant malicious prosecution for killing a black person in self defense? Nobody owes black people anything. Just like nobody owes anyone anything. If black people want equality then they would truly not be railing this guy because of it being a racial issue.
> ...



Per Florida stats and FBI stats:
So crime statistics in Florida that black males are 7 % of the population and commit burglary 9 times greater than whites is racist.
Nationally of the 770,000 violent interracial crimes committed every year involving blacks and whites blacks commit 85% of them and whites 15%.
Blacks commit violent crimes at a rate 40 times more against whites than whites against blacks.
Blacks males are 7% of the population yet commit crime 8 times the rate of whites.
Following someone that is black in your neighborhood is not a crime and is not racist.
Statistics are not racist.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 6, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You never can tell, my neighbor for example...


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You are very right.  Profiling is not bad.  But before you go after someone, you have to have a reason more than race, and I question GZ's suspicions.  "He's up to something" doesn't define what made TM suspicious.

Was he looking in windows, was he using a flashlight looking in windows...just what was he doing that made him suspicious looking?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And they just have TOO MANY recipes that have 25 ingredients.  Who cooks like that?  I don't.  Even Paula Deen doesn't cook like that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^what she said^^^^^^^^^^^^

Happy Birthday Rat!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that you all want to argue with people who don't have the same opinions as you.  You want to explain to them why they are wrong and you are right.  There just aren't enough Lefties anymore so you either have to learn to be nicer or fight with each other.



I agree.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the defense case is going to be something you're going to want to watch. Every single one of those witnesses will lean toward the defense, and you won't have to figure out if it is a state or defense witness. Their medical and forensic experts will absolutely put the state's witnesses to shame.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 6, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I think the defense case is going to be something you're going to want to watch. Every single one of those witnesses will lean toward the defense, and you won't have to figure out if it is a state or defense witness. Their medical and forensic experts will absolutely put the state's witnesses to shame.



Well, it would be refreshing to see that someone knows how to do their job.  The prosecution was worse than dismal.  It made me wonder if the chose the low man on the totem pole to head the case.  I would like to think that they did not use the Chief Medical Examiner, either.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 6, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I think the defense case is going to be something you're going to want to watch. Every single one of those witnesses will lean toward the defense, and you won't have to figure out if it is a state or defense witness. Their medical and forensic experts will absolutely put the state's witnesses to shame.
> ...



That was Dr. Bao. The last state witness. I've heard tale of a really heavyweight forensics expert that is going to testify for the defense. In fact, at one point Dr. Bao, when he could be comprehended, actually quoted the guy that is suppose to testify for the defense.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I think the defense case is going to be something you're going to want to watch. Every single one of those witnesses will lean toward the defense, and you won't have to figure out if it is a state or defense witness. Their medical and forensic experts will absolutely put the state's witnesses to shame.
> ...



You can not make chicken salad out of chicken shit.
The facts never have supported a murder case. 
All the prosecution did was put up their proof and facts.
And it did not jive with the cooked up story that the media spread.
You can not polish a turd.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I've already rung your bell several times for lying, making things up and dissembling.  Things you have yet to admit.
Here you are again. "It is conceivable" "It is reasonable"  "This would give Trayvon satisfaction".  All of that is mere speculation on your part.
To recap: Zimmerman tracked Trayvon who saw him and ran away.  Zimmerman lost sight of him and headed back to his truck.  Trayvon backtracked and confronted Zimmerman.  Trayvon slugged Zimmerman until he fell on the ground and then got on him and was beating his head against the concrete.  Zimmerman's gun in his waistband got exposed and Trayvon saw it and started to reach for it.  Zimmerman got to the gun first and shot Trayvon killing him.
That's it.  There is no speculation there.  Those are pretty much the established facts here.  At no time was Trayvon in fear for his life, except when he realized that Zimmerman had gotten teh gun first.  Trayvon ran back and confronted Zimmerman, when he could have easily continued on his way.  Trayvon aggravated the encounter.  Trayvon turned it into a physical encounter.  Zimmerman was justified in using deadly force to neutralize the very real threat of death or severe bodily harm.
You're busted.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yes, I heard that he relied on his information in books.  It was a good cross and build up for the defense expert.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I can't help but think they could have objected more to the defense during cross and been more prepared themselves during direct..  Perhaps a bit more competent in general.  It was so sad.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > So if the police list him as white and he part Peruvian. What would you call him?
> ...


Yep. Zimmerman's family tree shows his black great-grandfather as well:


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Ive proved you are a dummy...my work with you is over.  You dont make healthy discussion.  You leave in hate and come back in with hate.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Translation: I've been raked over the coals and exposed as an incompetent debater.
Yes, you have.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Quit littering the boards looking for a fight.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Getting personal is what idiots do.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Quit littering the boards with your speculative bullshit.  You're just butt hurt because I exposed your whining and speculation for what it was.  I want truth.  I want arguments.  You simper and make shit up.  I have no patience for that.  Get up to speed or GTFO.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Zimmerman saw something.  Something was out of place. Not just a black guy walking.  There was more than that.
I come in contact with a lot of beat cops.  I ask them about this kind of stuff and they just say, I've seen this kind of thing hundreds of times in my career.  I know what it should look like but this time it didnt look like that so I knew something was wrong.
It is hard to verbalize but there.
It is also irrelevant to the case.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




To recap:

Zimmerman calls 911 when he sees a young black kid walking through his neighborhood. The kid notices Zimmerman and tries to get away. Zimmerman gives chase first in his car until the kid cuts in between buildings where is car cannot go. In Anticipation of making a "collar" Zimmerman gets out of his car and gives chase. He loses him for a second and lets the dispatcher know. The dispatcher asks if he is chasing Martin and Zimmerman responds in the affirmative. The dispatcher tells him to break off the chase and Zimmerman responds that he does. Except he continues on with his flashlight and catches up to Martin. Martin turns around and asks, "Why are you following me?", Zimmerman, while reaching for his gun asks, "What are you doing here". Martin, fearing for his life, hits Zimmerman in the nose. Zimmerman falls back on to the concrete which injures his head. Martin jumps on top of him and Zimmerman rolls him off and gets on top. Martin says "Get off me" and Zimmerman tries for a second time to get his weapon. Martin manages to get on top of Zimmerman again and starts punching. Zimmerman manages to get his gun out and presses it into Martin's chest. He says "You're going to die tonight". Martin pleads for his life, but it's too late, Zimmerman is in a rage and shoots him. Martin falls backward and Zimmerman flips him over to bleed him out. Acting like he's trying to apprehend him, Zimmerman calmly tells the first person that happens by to give him a hand. When asked what happen, Zimmerman begins to formulate his defense.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Exactly. The term 'White-Hispanic' is not an accepted race affiliation on legal documents. It's no more acceptable than the term 'White-African American' would be. It's just a Media farce designed to incite racial tension. 'Evil White Man' is simply the preferred story for the corrupt Dumbed-Down MSM. They have no shame, or credibility.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Good...then quit following me around with all of your speculative translations...nobody else will talk to you so you talk to yourself.  It makes you look beaten and a little


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Kewl story, bro.  Except it didnt happen that way.  Even the prosecution isn't pushing that bullshit.
But is that the way it happened when you beat up the guy because he was dissing you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Paula - 1 cuppa sour cream, quatah cuppa sour cream and a sticka butta.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Virtually every poster here except the psychotic Swallow agrees with me.  You make me laugh.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

Getting really tired of all this race talk.  Haven't we intermingled enough that we are all just Americans yet?  Sure would be nice.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




You made my point...thanks.  Your problem comes out when someone disagrees with you.  Social misfit?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The cops have to verbalize what didn't look right.  There's something, walking on the wrong side of street, with the wrong people, looking back, SOMETHING....and to teach others, they have to verbalize it.  In court, they have to verbalize it.

And it could be very relevant to this case and others.

Doctors, teachers, psychologists, parents pick up clues from children and others to determine something is wrong.  Nervousness, tapping of fingers, lashing out at others, increased tiredness, crying spells...what ever the cues the authority figure has to identify it and that means they have to verbalize it.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's much more plausible then the fantasy you posted.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



What he is saying is that you use the part of DDs story that fits your theory and dismiss the rest of it.  If you notice, he is putting GZs and DDs statements together.  Thats what I got out of it.  You didnt catch that...shocker!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Rabbi, it's sorta psychotic to ask a fella that doesn't like you much to swallow his jiz dude.

Even more psychotic to call yourself "Rabbi" when you aren't Jewish.

But we all know your a homo.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


As I said, the psychotic Swallow.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



My problem comes when people post stupid shit.  You make that goal presently.  Quit posting stupid shit and I wont call you on it all the time.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 6, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Not necessarily.  Zimmerman doesnt have to verbalize it since he is not on trial for stalking.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Furthered making my point...get off the short yellow bus...check your anger at the door...do some research and catch up....open your mind.

Then come back and try it again...right now you look like this:


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



As I said, non-Jewish fag, Rabbi.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Who actually saw the "head bashing?"  Anyone?  We know the head hit the pavement because there is some blood.  We also know Z was hit in the nose which would force the head back onto the cement which would result in one of those lumps and lacerations.  Maybe hit twice in the nose and two lacerations and that's it.  No DNA under his nails.

Then Z could have got his gun and shot M.

Would Z fear for his life after being hit in the nose?  Maybe.  Never experienced it.  M was on top and didn't know what was next.  Could Z could have announced, "Get up..I have a gun."
Maybe.  M would be stupid to fight then, all Z would have to do is pull the trigger.  Then he could say, M was warned.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



What he really had no business doing, was killing the minor son, of his neighbor.

That's what he and no business doing.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The law doesn't allow you to shoot kids you start fights with either over boo boos.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



He doesn't have to verbalize it because he's not going to take the stand.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Here's what he didn't see.

Martin slamming Zimmerman's head into the concrete.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 6, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> *Judge Rules Trayvon Martin&#8217;s Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*
> 
> May 28 2013
> 
> ...



Zimmerman's real live criminal record isn't admissible either. Neither is the fact he takes  Temazepam which really does make one aggressive.


----------



## westwall (Jul 6, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...









That's funny.  A stupid assertion for sure, but also funny.  Amazingly enough one doesn't need to scratch someone to slam their head into the sidewalk.  Or to pound them with their fist etc.  

Frankly had the DA gone with criminally negligent homicide I think they would have won their case hands down.  But charging murder 2 and then with their presentation of the case being such a joke....I think they are in serious trouble.

But, as always, the jury will decide and they can be fickle things.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I think he did verbalize it in one of the tapes...said that TM was walking between the houses.  If for any reason, he should take the stand just to show that he is not afraid of the prosecutors.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Now all you have to do is prove that Zimmerman did that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Judge Rules Trayvon Martins Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*
> ...



Actually, Zimmerman's record is admissible.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



there is no reason for zimmerman to take the stand 

the state did not prove its case


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

syrenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Syrenn said:
> ...



In that case, if GZ is acquitted it will suck to be any unarmed person who ventures into the night. It won't suck to be me because I am armed!

BTW, you did not answer my question... Why would a coward like GZ chase a "dangerous suspect" without having his gun out and ready when and if he caught up to him? Ignoring that question won't make it go away!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 7, 2013)

westwall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's almost the shootin' match.
> ...



Actually, they kinda do............................

Especially if the person they are slamming has a broken nose and is spewing blood all over the place (as GZ claimed).

Ever had a broken nose?  95 percent of the time, you spew like a geyser.

The other 5 percent of the time, at least you have a runner (which is a slight nosebleed).

I've never had  a broken nose (and I've had at least 3) without some blood coming through.

Why was there none of GZ's DNA on Trayvon?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:
			
		

> Which part of Zimmerman's BS is it you think I cannot see through? Why do you think it takes a clairvoyant to see that you are full of shit?



His whole story reeks of bovine excrement. Technically, Bullshit is opaque so you can't see through it at all so stop lying by saying YOU have some special power to do so! 
Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity have proven that time and time again!  

You must be clairvoyant because you see apparitions of BS everywhere that no one can see but you!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




GZ was not only bleeding from lacerations on the back of his head, his nose was broken and bleeding too. If you had to ask that question, you are more obtuse than I originally thought!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 7, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why was there none of GZ's DNA on Trayvon?



They also said* Zimmerman's DNA* was not found under Trayvon's fingernails but it *was found on a shirt Trayvon wore under his hoodie.*

Prosecution rests case in Zimmerman trial


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...









Ummmm, and this is merely a guess...Trayvon was on top of GZ and the last time I checked gravity wants to push things towards the center of the planet...not out into space.
That would explain the cut to the back of his head and the obviously messed up nose in the pictures.

Please note I don't approve of what GZ did, but you armchair CSI types are amusing as hell.
You ignore basic physics and believe whatever the CSI BS you watched last night.  The real world works different from TV and you should take that into consideration.  Real cases are messy and rarely go together easy.  In fact good detectives are always suspicious when a case falls together easy because THAT isn't normal.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> *Judge Rules Trayvon Martins Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*
> 
> May 28 2013
> 
> ...



Trayvan's history of violence and drug use should NOT be admissible! Trayvon simply wanted to get home with his Skittles and tea. His mindset was not to attack and beat anyone he came across that night... He did not attack the clerk in the store where he bought his Skittles and tea, did he?  Where was that uncontrollable violent beast that some right wing media sources are trying to conjure up with allusions to Martin's youthful misdemeanors?

Has anyone stopped to remember that Martin was confronted by and killed by Zimmerman.
Martin was minding his own business...It was Zimmerman who invaded Martin's space and
behaved in a manner that apparently provoked a confrontation. He made Martin feel threatened. BINGO! If Martin had been armed he would have been justified in shooting and killing Zimmerman... that is, if he was anyone other than a black teenager.

Zimmerman has proven to be a liar, a killer and  a con artist! From that perspective it is hard to believe that he has become a cult hero of the right wingers. All it took was for Black people to seek justice  on a national appeal when it seemed there would be none locally. That brought the closet racists and freaks out of the woodwork even though Zimmerman looks like a mestizo. The shame of Sandford, Fla. has left a stain in the fabric of American justice that is not fading anytime soon!


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Judge Rules Trayvon Martins Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*
> ...







I agree on the drug use but I don't agree with you on the violence aspect.  That should be admissible because it establishes a pattern of behavior that supports GZ's side of the story.
Now I understand you don't really want justice to be served but that's how the legal system works.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 7, 2013)

If there's no DNA under Martin's fingernails, I find it difficult that he could have been "bashing" Zimmerman's head into the ground. 

Now, was he sitting atop Zimmerman and punching him in the face? Some are saying that's what Martin was doing, but there are no wounds reported to Martin's hands. No cuts, no bruises, only a minor scrape on one of his fingers. 

So that rules out Martin punching the man in the face while sitting atop him. 

If the Zimmerman story is to be believed, than you must believe that he had both hands free as the gun was not drawn yet. But if you're getting your face punched, is it logical that you would keep allowing your face to get punched while you use one of your two free hands to fish around for your gun? 

The DNA evidence this week has tilted this case in favor of the prosecution, imho. 

I do not think that Zimmerman's story holds as much water as it did months ago.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

Interpol said:


> If there's no DNA under Martin's fingernails, I find it difficult that he could have been "bashing" Zimmerman's head into the ground.
> 
> Now, was he sitting atop Zimmerman and punching him in the face? Some are saying that's what Martin was doing, but there are no wounds reported to Martin's hands. No cuts, no bruises, only a minor scrape on one of his fingers.
> 
> ...



All of this combined with the fact that George Zimmerman is a pathological liar all adds up to a guilty verdict.  If the jury can see through the bullshit, that is.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I *fogot * the "r" for a second.  But I EDITED it within such a short time period that the "edit" line doesn't even show up.

Leave it to YOU to snag me for it.






(I hate "r" some days.)


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No.

As you know.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


Yes. Banging my head againt the hard wall of your stupidity.
No more.  You are incapable of reading and evaluating evidence.  That marks you as having inferior intelligence.  And ignore worthy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I've been scrolling past his stupid walls of text or days.  Welcome to the club which is growing by leaps and bounds.  All we have to do to get rid of him is to ignore him off the forum.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



He's no better than the other psychos on this board.  They post crap they made up and when called on it post some more crap like it never happened.  People like that have no credibility. Thus not worth wasting time over.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



25 claimed Zimmerman went for his gun and provoked martin, then he claimed Zimmerman fumbling in his pockets exposed the gun and provoked Martin and now he is claiming he never said either. And since one can not go back more then 24 hours to change their posts his claims are all in this thread for all to see.

I believe his speculation is not only wrong but pure fabrication.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Yeah because Z's grandfather was a constable.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You dont have to believe it. It is demonstrated fact.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

The problem with George Zimmerman.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUlIv3Ca8AI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUlIv3Ca8AI[/ame]


----------



## depotoo (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was a "white racist" out to kill himself a black kid why was his gun still holstered when he had been knocked to the ground and was being hit repeatedly and having his head"impacted" into the concrete walk? If he wanted to kill Mr. Martin wouldn't he have had his gun drawn the moment Mr. Martin approached? He didn't draw the gun until he had no other way to resist the attack by Mr. Martin.
> ...


why is it that when he had made almost 50 calls in the past to report suspicious people he never once used his gun?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If I was out at night, even out here where there is nothing but bobcats to attack you, and someone 'went for their gun' or made me THINK they 'went for their gun'  I would do 1 or two things:  I would either run away in a zig zag pattern, or I would have the hands in the air saying, 'hey man, let's be reasonable here.'  I would not jump them.  That would be the height of stupid.  I have no doubt Trayvon was the height of stupid.  And 25's airheaded theories of necessity lead me to that same conclusion about him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



did the state mention any of that before it rested


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



If so, I did not hear it.  But, I was doing other things and not watching every minute of it.  

If t he prosecution didn't put that forward in the trial, then it is 'retahded, suh' to keep putting it forward as a theory.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



i have reviewed every witness so far

and i could not find that kooky theory


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

*Blackstone's Formulation in American Jurisprudence:*



> In criminal law, Blackstone's formulation (also known as Blackstone's ratio or the Blackstone ratio) is the principle that:
> 
> *"It is better that ten guilty persons escape than that one innocent suffer",*
> 
> ...



Blackstone's formulation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Then obviously the prosecution didn't believe it would be worthy of pursuing.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The pathological posters here will just take that as evidence that the prosecution was incompetent.  Much like their "overcharging" theory.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Since OJ keeps coming up, it should be noted that even though he could not be convicted in criminal court _beyond a reasonable doubt_, he was later held responsible for the death of his wife in civil court where the standard of proof is merely 'preponderance of the evidence' and not 'beyond a reasonable doubt,'  and ordered to pay a handsome judgment. 

He still remains 'not guilty' of murder in the realm of criminal jurisprudence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well, I tend to be most cautions about things like accusing specific, named licensed professionals of 'incompetence.'  I know a lawyer who did that once, and the other lawyer put her ass in a sling so fast she hardly knew what hit her.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



You make a good point with the objections but that is a double edged sword for the prosecution as the scope of cross examination is so much broader than direct examination.
You can lead a witness on cross in most instances and not on direct.
The prosecution runs the risk of being defensive with objections and they lose most of them on cross anyway so that looks bad to a jury.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 7, 2013)

If Zimmerman does not take the stand the Judge will charge the jury in the jury charges before deliberations that the defendant has no duty to testify and that should in no way is a reflection of a defendant's guilt as the entire burden of proof is on the prosecution.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Funny you should mention that seeing that no one on the other Zimmerman thread will respond to you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie makes George's mom subject to recall. He just doesn't want the jury to see them support their son.



She might want to give some thought to staying off Twitter for a while.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

*OK, guys and dolls, even if the subliminal messages are supposed to be that Zimmerman was bigger and badder than li'l Trayvon, do you really believe the out of shape person pictured below is capable of whipping any black ass?*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie makes George's mom subject to recall. He just doesn't want the jury to see them support their son.
> ...



I haven't seen George's mom using twitter, facebook, or any of that stuff.

It's little Tampon's mother doing that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

I fucking *LOVE* autocorrect sometimes.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 7, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Did you mean to say that the scope of cross examination is *broader* than direct examination?  I think not.  The defense team has to stay within the parameters defined by the prosecution team. If they want to go beyond that, they have to call the witness in their case in chief.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Man, you are off base on that one. Not true.
The prosecution does not set any parameters for the defense to go by.
Where in the hell did you hear that?
Cross examination IS limited in these areas in Federal court: topics involved in the direct examination and the complete credibility of the witness. 
Now in Federal court they go by a strict rule but in Florida and many other states they go by "the wide open rule" which allows on cross ANY issue in the trial.
How else could the defense get in many issues with the police on everything and anything to do with Zimmerman that night?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

My granddaughter could whip his ass. Hell, I'd take 5:1 odds that 25 even could.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine.  It's because people picture that guy going up against this guy:





But he didnt.  He was actually up against this guy:


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



That's because she's illiterate.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If Zimmerman does not take the stand the Judge will charge the jury in the jury charges before deliberations that the defendant has no duty to testify and that should in no way is a reflection of a defendant's guilt as the entire burden of proof is on the prosecution.



I'm unclear how FL law works in this case. Does the state have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman did not act in self defense?  Is the burden on the defense to show that he was in reasonable fear of death?  Each state statute is a little different.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Is that what your horsie told you to say?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The idea that some people on this site seem to believe that you must wait until you have been beaten to within a second of losing your life before you can take defensive action seems ludicrous to me.

Immie


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No, a little birdie told me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well, that's good. at least it didn't come from you.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yep, an illiterate crazy ass cracker.   Nothing gets past you  haters


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



My side is not the one who killed somebody, hillbilly.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 7, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Wasn't aware of the "the wide open rule." Just a trial watcher.  Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The birdies didn't kill somebody?

You might want to check in with Alfred Hitchcock about that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



"My side"

No sense in having any disillusion of non bias, open mindedness or thinking skills.  Just change your sig to Team Tampon and let's be done with it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


My ci is tweety bird.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTTceLxrHw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwTTceLxrHw[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yeah, thats true. Your "side" attacks people.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Who point loaded guns at them.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

In your face with nancy grapes. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...1.0j7j1.8.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.AqPbP3IGNf8


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



A lie never passes as a good comeback.  Stick to the attacks and insults, at least once in a while they are funny


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> In your face with nancy grapes. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...1.0j7j1.8.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.AqPbP3IGNf8



I had a bday party for Rat last night and got a song dedication in the dedication thread.  I'm immune to your Grapes today.

Anything you say bounces off me and sticks to you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...







*My God, Bones, what have I done?*​


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Credit may go to your wife.  Did she text you A List and you replied "why do I always have to get the tampons?  Forever screwing your auto check.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Could be worse. They could be armed with fresh fruit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWCBOsJr-w]Monty Python - Self-Defense Against Fruit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

Some of you may see the significance of this. Don't worry Crusader. Rags will be back soon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Some of you may see the significance of this. Don't worry Crusader. Rags will be back soon.



FINALLY!  The bunny is 'splained.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ah beez hatin wen she habs me fechin dat shit fo her.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Yesterday Sarah admits its a lefty thing, then this.  Their mask is off and they didn't even notice it slipping.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you may see the significance of this. Don't worry Crusader. Rags will be back soon.
> ...



It's a rabbit thing that not many of you could comprehend.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Judge Rules Trayvon Martins Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*
> ...



Hope the jury remembers all that.  Nice post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> In your face with nancy grapes. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...1.0j7j1.8.0...0.0.0..1ac.1.17.img.AqPbP3IGNf8


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



He didn't.  That was in his training manual for the neighborhood watch program.  If he had stayed in his car and reported Trayvon to the police, Trayvon would be alive today.  A neighborhood watch person has no right to ask the kid, you, me, anyone what they are doing there.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 7, 2013)

And the DD tweet show is still going on, even though she knows she isn't supposed to do this since she's still under oath to be recalled......

Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 5 Jul
@Kiyoki_A ok girl TURN UP
 View conversation   Reply  Retweet  Favorite   More
 Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 5 Jul
I will always smile,laugh,and have fun cause you will never know what will happen the next day enjoy your life family friends your haters 2
Expand
 Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 5 Jul
I might smile,laugh,drink but its all out of stress,confusion,pain,and sadness all this on a 18yrs old last year wow
Expand


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

> Ummmm, and this is merely a guess...Trayvon was on top of GZ and the last time I checked gravity wants to push things towards the center of the planet...not out into space.
> That would explain the cut to the back of his head and the obviously messed up nose in the pictures.


Do you also know that things like hands are movable objects that can defy gravity? The fingers can also reach around behind objects like GZ's head to get a firmer grasp while the thumbs are placed somewhere near the face to facilitate a  more secure "hold." Meanwhile, a struggle is ensuing which means GZ was probably turning his head from side to side to avoid blows from at least one of Martin's fists or open hands. You failed the physics test, sir!



> Please note I don't approve of what GZ did, but you armchair CSI types are amusing as hell.
> You ignore basic physics and believe whatever the CSI BS you watched last night. The real world works different from TV and you should take that into consideration. Real cases are messy and rarely go together easy. In fact good detectives are always suspicious when a case falls together easy because THAT isn't normal.


Well, I guess it takes an armchair CSI type to know one. Welcome to the club! I see that your lack of experience stands out way above the rest of us O' great teacher! You don't have a clue as to what some of us "armchair CSI types know or have experienced." Careful, you might be surprised by the real life expertise some here have in matters like these! BTW, evidence at the crime scene has been poorly handled from the start. I have seen nothing to support the claim that GZ's head was banged against concrete at all...  He had injuries to his head but was any of GZ's blood or DNA found on concrete consistent with his story? Did the cops even look?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



So far, Rat and maybe Aye have grasped what I was doing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> And the DD tweet show is still going on, even though she knows she isn't supposed to do this since she's still under oath to be recalled......
> 
> Ms.Rachel Jeantel &#8207;@MsRachel_94 5 Jul
> @Kiyoki_A ok girl TURN UP
> ...



That's because she truly believes that "Rules are for suckers".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > And the DD tweet show is still going on, even though she knows she isn't supposed to do this since she's still under oath to be recalled......
> ...



Or retards.

Shez b tweetin wi shez homies an don't b knowin theyz b watchin huhself


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Sheez gawn be in fo a big suhprizin iffin dey beez aksin hur about hur tweetinin an shit onna stand.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 7, 2013)

westwall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



While I think DNA from Z would have been on M, I do not think it would have necessarily been under his nails.  

Thank you for pointing out that simply believing that Z did not commit murder does not equate to approving of his actions.  I, personally, think Z put himself into a dangerous situation needlessly.  He could have easily let the police deal with the problem, if there even was a problem, but I think he was playing hero.  That being said, it does not mean he ever expected the tide to turn in the manner it did.

By the way, why has no one mentioned the I-4 shooting from last week?  Now that is apparently murder, but it seems to me that since they cannot play the race card everyone ignores it.

Mistaken identity, not road rage, led to I-4 shooting

Besides the fact that Trayvon lost his life, my sympathy resides with his parents and family.  They have lost a loved one and if things play out as they could, they will feel as if justice let them down.  

Immie


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > And the DD tweet show is still going on, even though she knows she isn't supposed to do this since she's still under oath to be recalled......
> ...


Rulz beez foe creepy azz crackahs.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Dis he-ah fo um b f'd wi da ji tawkin


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Getting really tired of all this race talk.  Haven't we intermingled enough that we are all just Americans yet?  Sure would be nice.



Pretty much what Morgan Freeman once said. But there are so many who profit from stirring the pot. It's been my experience that people who cry Racism the most, are usually Racists themselves. Or they're just confused misguided White Socialists/Progressives. Pay close attention next time to who's doing the Race-Baiting. Odds are, that particular person is a Racist. 

I definitely hear ya on your point. People just need to stop talking about it. It's not nearly the issue so many try make it out to be. Racism exists everywhere in the World, but i would say it's much less a problem here than most other parts of the World. More Americans just need to start calling the Race-Baiters on their Bullshite. Don't allow them to stir the pot.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting really tired of all this race talk.  Haven't we intermingled enough that we are all just Americans yet?  Sure would be nice.
> ...



Morgan Freeman is a race baiting tool.... Ot haven't you seen him talking endlessly about race since Obamas been elected


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Westwall said:
			
		

> I agree on the drug use but I don't agree with you on the violence aspect. That should be admissible because it establishes a pattern of behavior that supports GZ's side of the story.
> Now I understand you don't really want justice to be served but that's how the legal system works.



When you are being stalked by an armed maniac and you try to defend yourself a relatively MILD pattern of violence in your history is immaterial! And with all the mishandling of evidence by the Sanford PD, buttressed by the initial and lingering belief that GZ was the victim,  justice probably will NOT be served.
Perhaps the Sandford PD's history with Blacks should be admissible if you are interested in "patterns" of violence and racism. The initial SPD investigation did not  benefit  the prosecution's case due to  extreme bias. The degree in which the SPD was complicit in creating justification for GZ's actions may never be known.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

Guilty till proven Innocent. Once our dummy President weighed in, the man was convicted. He has not received a fair trial. That sacred right has been violated. If found guilty, he should win on appeal.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I haven't seen those comments. I've only read his comments on how Americans just need to get over it and stop talking about it. It's not nearly the issue many make it out to be.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I found it...
> 
> Are you shitting yourself "Truth"seeker?



Is that rhetorical?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Guilty till proven Innocent. Once our dummy President weighed in, the man was convicted. He has not received a fair trial. That sacred right has been violated. If found guilty, he should win on appeal.



Some Law Professor,  that barack, huh?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Guilty till proven Innocent. Once our dummy President weighed in, the man was convicted. He has not received a fair trial. That sacred right has been violated. If found guilty, he should win on appeal.



Yawn


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



He changed that tune mighty quick after Obama got elected


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty till proven Innocent. Once our dummy President weighed in, the man was convicted. He has not received a fair trial. That sacred right has been violated. If found guilty, he should win on appeal.
> ...



Aw, still upset Zimmerman's not an 'Evil White Man' ay? That whole Hispanic thing's still got you down. So sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker! The truth you seek...is right here. vvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see any other question but If you are suggesting because Zimmerman implies he was concerned for a black child you are not convincing me. The only purpose of Zimmerman calling the police was to harass blacks. How many white kids did he call the police on for walking down the street?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



That could be. I might not be up on things. I'll look into it. But his original point was a wise & valid one.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty till proven Innocent. Once our dummy President weighed in, the man was convicted. He has not received a fair trial. That sacred right has been violated. If found guilty, he should win on appeal.
> ...



Dropped your soap pardner.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Hey I hate our President as much as the next guy... but, it's a bit of a stretch to blame this trial on him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



It's a co-ed shower...


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No stretch at all. He made it virtually impossible for him to receive a fair trial. His comments early on were just plain stupid. The man has already been convicted. If he is found guilty, he'll have a good chance on appeal. All American Citizens are entitled to a fair trial.


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> > Ummmm, and this is merely a guess...Trayvon was on top of GZ and the last time I checked gravity wants to push things towards the center of the planet...not out into space.
> > That would explain the cut to the back of his head and the obviously messed up nose in the pictures.
> 
> 
> ...








Oh yes I know all of that.  You still are making up a lot of assumptions.  I don't know what the cops did or didn't do in their investigation.  Based on how little the DA presented my assumption is the cops did little on the scene investigation otherwise there would have been a better presentation.

I have considerable real world experience sonny....I _am_ a officer of the court myself and have testified in over 75 court cases over a period of 35 years as an expert witness so you may take your assertions and do with them what you please....but your knowledge of the legal system is severly lacking.....like most CSI wannabe's


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Armed maniac?  Hyperbole much?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...






Pick up your own soap.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Project much?  Just because you follow everything the President says and found GZ guilty in your heart based on the Presidents speech, does not mean everyone else did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Rat tail towel snap time!


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Many do. Too many do. It was very unwise. His comments made it very difficult for Zimmerman to receive a fair trial. But that's not the only reason. The MSM declaring him "Evil White Man" was the final nail. We're all entitled to a fair trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Who cares if anybody saw it?

GZ spoke of it and has some injuries to the back of his head that tends to corroborate his account.

And I have no idea why anybody even pretends to care about no DNA under the nails.  Completely irrelevant.  Who would even EXPECT to find GZ's skin under TM's nails?  That would*n't* be consistent with the account given by GZ, in fact.

There is not a thing in the evidence that undermines GZ's account that TM was on top and that TM was doing the old pound and ground.  That is just a fact:  not a thing in the record.  And that's a problem for the State since the State has the obligation to disprove justification beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Westwall said:
			
		

> Oh yes I know all of that. You still are making up a lot of assumptions. I don't know what the cops did or didn't do in their investigation. Based on how little the DA presented my assumption is the cops did little on the scene investigation otherwise there would have been a better presentation.



That's the nature of message boards, especially in cases like this. People who are not present in court can only speculate even if they have vast experience in similar cases! Did you come here to tell us that?



			
				Westwall said:
			
		

> I have considerable real world experience sonny....I am a officer of the court myself and have testified in over 75 court cases over a period of 35 years as an expert witness so you may take your assertions and do with them what you please....but your knowledge of the legal system is severly lacking.....like most CSI wannabe's



I don't know you but I'll take your word that you are  an officer of the court... sunny! Are you the court jester?
BTW, knowledge of the legal system is not the issue at present... The discussion is about physics: a discipline you seem to have a poor grasp of! Please don't tell me you are an expert in forensics after failing  your own physics test right here on this thread!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Zimmerman claimed he was spewing blood? When?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

paulitician said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Who are these many that do? 

Again, project much? Why do you believe anything the msm makes up?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just claimed you could see through his BS, and then chided me for asking which part of it I couldn't see though because it is impossible to see through BS.

Yet you wonder why sane people treat you like you are batshit crazy.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Besides (N)Obama, the Judge is clearly in the tank for the prosecution.  Not unusual, and has been discussed here yesterday, but many of her rulings have been unduly prejudicial to the defense, I feel.  

Two off the top of my head...1) allowing in "profiling" and "wannabe cop" into openings, and 2) disallowing GZ's family to be present in court to support their son.  The limited testimony they were on witness lists for did not warrant their ban.  And the P never even called them.  Again, been discussed, but still not a fair Judge-ment call.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Who is this [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION] smarty pants person I haven't met yet???

I've been hanging out in the wrong thread.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



His nose was broken? How is that possible if Martin was underneath and losing the fight? How did Martin get close enough to break Zimmerman's nose of he had a gun and was willing to shoot on sight?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Except it doesn't.

And when a person is carrying a gun around..and that person uses it on a another person who is unarmed, not breaking the law and has no history of breaking the law..the bar should be pretty high for self defense.

This is part of what people who make the argument that citizens should not be toting guns around are making.

Murder will become trivial.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Judge Rules Trayvon Martins Drug Use and History of Violence Not Currently Admissible in Court*
> ...



The guy that mocks me for implying that I can see thorough BS flat out claims to be able to speak with the dead, and that he is capable of knowing when the dead are lying.

Interesting.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



The bar is high for self defense claims and arguing the slippery slope is a loser.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> > Ummmm, and this is merely a guess...Trayvon was on top of GZ and the last time I checked gravity wants to push things towards the center of the planet...not out into space.
> > That would explain the cut to the back of his head and the obviously messed up nose in the pictures.
> 
> 
> ...



Is it normal, for you, to hold an object that you intend to hit against something in such a way that your hand is between the object and the impact area? If so, can I please watch the next time you pick up a hammer to pound a nail?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What evidence points to Zimmerman's nose being broken?

I mean hard evidence.

X-Rays.

A physical examination that's "deeper" than just looking at a picture.

Anyone even check it?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman does not take the stand the Judge will charge the jury in the jury charges before deliberations that the defendant has no duty to testify and that should in no way is a reflection of a defendant's guilt as the entire burden of proof is on the prosecution.
> ...



*Does the state have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman did not act in self defense?*

yes

* Is the burden on the defense to show that he was in reasonable fear of death?* 

no but they will


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Really?

In Florida?

They were about to cut this guy loose.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Let me get this straight, police, who routinely carry guns, are not permitted to use them against unarmed people even if said person is beating the crap out of them.

Somehow, I seriously doubt you are suddenly going to start arguing that police are always wrong when they kill an unarmed person, so my guess is this whole thing is about something other than Zimmerman having a gun and Martin not having one.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > > Ummmm, and this is merely a guess...Trayvon was on top of GZ and the last time I checked gravity wants to push things towards the center of the planet...not out into space.
> ...



Zimmerman's own testimony was that Martin "grabbed" his head and pounded it into the concrete.

Okay? How was that accomplished? Where did Martin "grab" his head?

Why were the injuries so light if that's what he did?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I am not the one that said his nose was broken, your problem is with the guy that is on your side, not me.

That said, the one time in my life my nose was broken all the doctor did was put a splint on it. It seems that X-raying cartilage only works in movies.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



They have the doctor's diagnosis.  SEE:  George Zimmerman Medical Report Sheds Light on Injuries After Trayvon Martin Shooting - ABC News

They have the photograph which appears to confirm it.

That is hard evidence.

X-rays not required (and as I have noted earlier, not even all that useful in diagnosis in many cases -- such is the case with broken noses).

YOUR belief in his nose having been broken is not required.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

westwall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > > Ummmm, and this is merely a guess...Trayvon was on top of GZ and the last time I checked gravity wants to push things towards the center of the planet...not out into space.
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Hate to burst your bubble, but Zimmerman has not testified to a damn thing. If you cannot grasp that fundamental fact, why should I believe that you can make the complicated effort to actually weigh the evidence?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't know who they are, but they voted for him again last November.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The question was simple.

Is there any hard evidence that Zimmerman's nose was broken?

A physical exam?

An X-Ray?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Has this been entered into evidence?


----------



## Vox (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Getting really tired of all this race talk.  Haven't we intermingled enough that we are all just Americans yet?  Sure would be nice.



Ask the MSM media not to lie and not to propel race for their agenda and some here not to defend them in their lies - and all will be nice and peachy


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The answer is even simpler, I didn't say it was. I asked another person who made that claim to explain how it fit into his theory of the case.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



"Who are these many that do?" Seriously? Ok, i can see this discussion is going nowhere. Ignorance really is bliss. Have a nice Sunday. See ya.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Heads can be held forcefully between the hands of an attacker.  Indeed, this easy task can be even easier if the one getting his head knocked into the pavement has just suffered a broken nose.

Fingernails digging into flesh is not required.

Sallow's "problem" is with the physical and documented (including photographic) evidence.  And his problem is with what is (and what is not) needed to diagnose a broken nose.  





> Tests and diagnosis
> By Mayo Clinic staff
> 
> Your doctor may press gently on the outside of your nose and its surrounding areas. He or she may look inside your nasal passage to check for obstruction and further signs of broken bones. Your doctor may use anesthetics &#8212; either a nasal spray or local injections &#8212; to make you more comfortable during the exam.
> ...


 -- Broken nose: Tests and diagnosis - MayoClinic.com


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



My bad.

His statement to police..

And THAT IS part of the evidence.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Heads can be held forcefully between the hands of an attacker.  Indeed, this easy task can be even easier if the one getting his head knocked into the pavement has just suffered a broken nose.
> 
> Fingernails digging into flesh is not required.
> 
> ...



So it's your contention that Zimmerman's injuries, what you know up to this point, were life threatening, right?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Usually, the defense can not enter "stuff" into evidence until it's their case.  The State has to rest first.  The State finally did and the defense did not put on anyone yet except GZ's mom and his uncle Jorge.

While the State DID enter lots of the defense case into evidence, I don't think they entered into evidence the medical diagnosis for the defendant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




 It's pretty obvious. And took me all of thirty seconds.

http://images.christianpost.com/full/56944/george-zimmerman-broken-nose.jpg?w=262

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-wemple/files/2012/12/510218023_image_1024w.jpg


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Heads can be held forcefully between the hands of an attacker.  Indeed, this easy task can be even easier if the one getting his head knocked into the pavement has just suffered a broken nose.
> ...



Nope.  As I have repeatedly tried to tell you (and others) the defense has exactly NO BURDEN WHATSOEVER to show that any injury was life threatening.  

That is not a requirement of the justification defense. Never was and still isn't.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well..I would expect them to enter this into evidence.

Do you?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



First off..yeah..he does have a burden to show why he thought it was reasonable to kill an unarmed human being not involved in criminal activity.

This is not self defense..per se..this is murder.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:
			
		

> Who cares if anybody saw it?



You can't be serious! If you are serious the pathology that characterizes your thinking surpasses even that of Zimmerman.



> GZ spoke of it and has some injuries to the back of his head that tends to corroborate his account.



So, his account of the incident should be unquestioned? You barbarian, where is your civility today!





> And I have no idea why anybody even pretends to care about no DNA under the nails. Completely irrelevant. Who would even EXPECT to find GZ's skin under TM's nails? That wouldn't be consistent with the account given by GZ, in fact.



Blood is DNA evidence. Z was allegedly bleeding profusely from both the back of his head and from his nose. He said Martin was pounding his (Z's) head against concrete. That statement seems to be inconsistent with the  lack of blood on Martin's hands ( including under his fingernails). Martin would have had to grab Z's bloody head to repeatedly bang it on the ground as claimed. The lack of DNA on Martin's hands does NOT support Z's account.



> There is not a thing in the evidence that undermines GZ's account that TM was on top and that TM was doing the old pound and ground. That is just a fact: not a thing in the record. And that's a problem for the State since the State has the obligation to disprove justification beyond a reasonable doubt.



Well, Martin was unarmed so he was Standing His Ground with his fists against a man who was threatening him. Or does that law only apply to "fair skinned" people with guns?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No.  It's not.  It is a matter of law.  The judge will TELL the jury as much.  The jury will NEVER ever be told that the injuries on Zimmerman needed to BE life threatening.  Such an instruction would be erroneous, in fact.  

What the defense has to do is demonstrate enough evidence to show the jury that a defendant reasonably felt that his life was in danger or that he was facing the risk of serious physical injury.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



My bad.  I was thinking TM.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2013)

syrenn said:


> if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground. Same with a bitch slap.
> 
> so nothing would be under martins fingernails now would it? You get dna _under the victims_ nails since it is a defensive move.


You desperately want that to be so.

Why are you so invested in the outcome of this trial?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting really tired of all this race talk.  Haven't we intermingled enough that we are all just Americans yet?  Sure would be nice.
> ...



Try pissing against the wind!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



And..by the evidence..it seems that:

A. Zimmerman instigated the fight.
B. He was not in danger at any time. None of his injuries were life threatening. The fight itself was very short. And the police arrived 15 seconds after Martin was killed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



He has always wanted to be white, uptight, and outta sight!  That would definitely give him his wish.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Besides (N)Obama, the Judge is clearly in the tank for the prosecution.  Not unusual, and has been discussed here yesterday, but many of her rulings have been unduly prejudicial to the defense, I feel.
> 
> Two off the top of my head...1) allowing in "profiling" and "wannabe cop" into openings, and 2) disallowing GZ's family to be present in court to support their son.  The limited testimony they were on witness lists for did not warrant their ban.  And the P never even called them.  Again, been discussed, but still not a fair Judge-ment call.



how about the dead man cannot stand Fact 

vital testimony


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  YOU are simply and totally wrong, which comes as no surprise.   Not only AM I serious,  I am also correct.  

It is very often the case in a trial involving the claim of "justification" that the only two people who could testify before a jury are the victim (who can't because he's dead) and the defendant himself who managed to survive.  Therefore, it is not surprising that nobody else may have SEEN the incident and it isn't necessary.

It might be helpful to a defendant if there WERE witnesses to corroborate his account.  But it is not a needed legal element.

Your ignorance continues unabated.



JQPublic1 said:


> * * * *
> 
> So, his account of the incident should be unquestioned?  * * * *



I also never said that, you incredibly dense laughable moron.  In fact, it is the JOB of the prosecutor to question it.  Have a blast.  But that does not mean he will be able to do so effectively.  He might just find that nobody else alive on planet Earth today can coherently undermine GZ's account.   Tough luck.  Mr. Prosecutor, it's YOUR burden of proof.  Live with it.




JQPublic1 said:


> > And I have no idea why anybody even pretends to care about no DNA under the nails. Completely irrelevant. Who would even EXPECT to find GZ's skin under TM's nails? That wouldn't be consistent with the account given by GZ, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Blood is DNA evidence.



No.  It isn't.  Blood evidence is BLOOD evidence. DNA analysis of blood often yields DNA evidence, but they are not synonymous you abysmally ignorant twit.



JQPublic1 said:


> Z was allegedly bleeding profusely from both the back of his head and from his nose. He said Martin was pounding his (Z's) head against concrete. That statement seems to be inconsistent with the  lack of blood on Martin's hands ( including under his fingernails).



Not even a little.  Only one as mindless as you would "expect" to find anything under TM's fingernails.  



JQPublic1 said:


> Martin would have had to grab Z's bloody head to repeatedly bang it on the ground as claimed.



Yeah.  And? 



JQPublic1 said:


> The lack of DNA on Martin's hands does NOT support Z's account.



No.  It does not.  But it also doesn't serve to undermine it either.  You can pick up a recently polished handgun and shoot it and not leave a fingerprint.  You can break a guy's nose and then grab his head and not get his blood on your hands, too.  



JQPublic1 said:


> > There is not a thing in the evidence that undermines GZ's account that TM was on top and that TM was doing the old pound and ground. That is just a fact: not a thing in the record. And that's a problem for the State since the State has the obligation to disprove justification beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Martin was unarmed so he was Standing His Ground with his fists against a man who was threatening him. Or does that law only apply to "fair skinned" people with guns?



Again with this stupid "stand your ground" bullshit.  It has NO applicability to this case.  Not for TM and not for GZ.  I cannot help undo your ignorance.  It is something you hold too close.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It does NOT "seem" that GZ instigated the fight.  That is without ANY support in the evidence.  

And it DOES seem that he WAS in danger MUCH of the time while he was getting pummeled.  

What you are saying is that YOU choose not to see that. 

Thank God YOU are not on the jury.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



 How exactly does evidence point to GZ instigating the fight?
And your second claim is just to stupid to respond to.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Bottom line - M2 is a trumped up charge brought about because of the success of incendiary tactics employed by a PR firm hired by Martin family attorneys Crump and Jackson at the family's behest and on their behalf.  The Martins wanted GZ arrested.  Nothing short of that would do.   

And when the investigators did not agree, their attorneys hired others who knew how to whip up activists into frenzies.  From coast-to-coast and directly to the White House, the erroneous message was spread that a poor defenseless hoodied black boy was racially-profiled and gunned down in cold blood.  

That impression still lingers over this trial whether we like it or not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Besides (N)Obama, the Judge is clearly in the tank for the prosecution.  Not unusual, and has been discussed here yesterday, but many of her rulings have been unduly prejudicial to the defense, I feel.
> ...



Dead men don't wear plaid.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Assuming that GZ gets acquitted, will the dopey loudmouth in chief, Barack Obummer, invite GZ over for a beer in the Rose Garden?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Assuming that GZ gets acquitted, will the dopey loudmouth in chief, Barack Obummer, invite GZ over for a beer in the Rose Garden?



Since the left didn't object to their surrogate media referring to him as a WHITE Hispanic--have you EVER seen that designation attached to somebody before now?--and he isn't gay or a liberal activist, it seems unlikely.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Assuming that GZ gets acquitted, will the dopey loudmouth in chief, Barack Obummer, invite GZ over for a beer in the Rose Garden?



Someone needs to remind him that he is Zimmerman's president as well.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

The overall impression, even by many anti-Zimmerman media outlets, is that the prosecution has failed miserably to prove elements of the M2 charge.  Since their side has rested, and the motion for dismissal of the charge(s) was well-argued by M O'M, I am shocked at the total lack of consideration Judge Nelson paid to those arguments.  

Usually motion to dismiss is a standard motion at the end of the P case and it is merely a formality done to preserve the defendant's rights in the event of an appeal.  But in this case that motion deserved more thought and weight given the prosecution's failure to present evidence to support the M2
charge.  Where is evidence or testimony to prove depravity or disregard for human life?  Nothing shown to even remotely prove that.  Could the speed in which the Judge ruled on this motion be a basis for appeal?  Or no, because she had the arguments in writing for review prior to them being presented in court?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Per Wiki, Zimmerman said:
 "This guy looks like he's up to no good, or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about" and "looking at all the houses".

This is in the context of a string of break-ins in his neighborhood.  Zimmerman had reason to be on alert.



And as we know, though the judge didn't let it be entered into evidence, Martin did have drugs in his system, at a level which could have had an influence on his behavior according to the medical examiner.  The judge's refusal to let the ME tell that is what could help Zimmerman win on appeal if he is not acquitted outright.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The defense HAD the burden of going forward.  The STATE did that FOR the defendant.

The burden then goes right the fuck BACK to the State.  And THEY are obliged by law to disprove the defense of justification once raised -- beyond a reasonable doubt.

And your spin is ridiculous in light of the evidence.  The victim WAS engaged in criminal behavior (pummeling the defendant) at the time that GZ allegedly found it necessary to defend himself.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


I agree...and did you hear the judge deny the defense's requests to approach the bench?...multiple times?  I seem to recall a commentator pointing that out.

Why should a judge EVER refuse to let counsel from either side from approaching the bench?  Is there a knowledgeable trial lawyer in the USMB house?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



under florida rules 

the defense can not bring up those things about the victim 

unless he/she knew the victim 

they can however bring them up if a door to it was opened


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:
			
		

> Do you also know that things like hands are movable objects that can defy gravity? The fingers can also reach around behind objects like GZ's head to get a firmer grasp while the thumbs are placed somewhere near the face to facilitate a more secure "hold." Meanwhile, a struggle is ensuing which means GZ was probably turning his head from side to side to avoid blows from at least one of Martin's fists or open hands. You failed the physics test, sir!





			
				Quantum Windbag said:
			
		

> Is it normal, for you, to hold an object that you intend to hit against something in such a way that your hand is between the object and the impact area? If so, can I please watch the next time you pick up a hammer to pound a nail?



In a fit of desperation anything is possible but, as I said before, Blood from Zimmerman's wounds would likely have been spattered or smeared to the point of being in contact with Martin's hands had he grabbed Z's head and "repeatedly" pounded it into the ground as alleged! It's not rocket science but the physical probabilities seem to have flown over your head by a mile!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I agree with you that he may have felt threatened.  But he started it.  He caused it.  If I am walking along at night, minding my own business, and some weirdo starts following me, and we run into each other and I ask "Why are you following me?" and he reaches for his gun so I punch him and knock him down and try to disable him from pulling that gun...I AM THE ONE DEFENDING MYSELF!!!!

Zimmerman started it, therefore he needs to be held accountable.  He wasn't just innocently walking along and Martin attacked him.  He was stalking Martin, for crying out loud.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



he never described martin as "dangerous" 

or dont you understand the difference between dangerous and auspicious/out of place? 


Nor was GZ chasing anyone....  he clearly says he "lost him" in the 911 tape.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




The prosecution's witness sure opened that door.  But the judge slammed it shut.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Trayvon was provoked...that much is obvious.  He saw a gun during the struggle and continued the pounding...if he were here to defend himself in court, GZ would be going away for awhile.  In fact, he might still, even with the lousy job the prosecution is doing...thats the way I see it.  But then again, I hold no bias, therefore I can think clearly.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



"We measah with the lance because dead man cannot stand"

Well thank God for expert testimony to tell us the things we didn't know.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No.  He didn't "start" or "cause" anything.  He saw someone whom he found to be suspicious and as he was entirely permitted to do, he followed the young man.

That is not "starting" anything.

it was INDEED a matter of innocently being there.  For GZ.  

And no.  Following is NOT stalking.  That's just more baseless spin by those who seek to "get" GZ.  What all of you leave out of your analyses is the fact that you have YET to show that GZ actually DID anything wrong.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



can you prove that GZ "started it"? 

no, you cant. It is you opinion that GZ stated it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:
			
		

> And your spin is ridiculous in light of the evidence. The victim WAS engaged in criminal behavior (pummeling the defendant) at the time that GZ allegedly found it necessary to defend himself.



Since when did neutralizing a stalking, armed menace become a criminal act? Martin was defending HIMSELF but lost the battle to do so when Z shot him.  undoubtedly, Z was acting irrationally or Martin would never have responded at all and there would have been no confrontation.  If YOU were Martin what would you have done if a strange person rapidly walked up to you and chased you , probably with a gun in his hand. Granted, Z probably never had the intent to shoot Martin initially and the gun was likely supposed to be for intimidation. At some point M and Z got close enough that a confrontation ensued. We can't take Z's word for anything that happened so we don't know when he pulled the gun or whether he had it out the whole time.We don't know what happened  except what the physical evidence  shows and the testimony of one person reflects.. And the possibility that evidence and witness testimony
might be flawed or tainted is fairly high.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trayvon was provoked...that much is obvious.  He saw a gun during the struggle and continued the pounding...if he were here to defend himself in court, GZ would be going away for awhile.  In fact, he might still, even with the lousy job the prosecution is doing...thats the way I see it.  But then again, I hold no bias, therefore I can think clearly.



Wrong.  It is *not* obvious; and there is no evidence that it is even likely.

We don't know that TM ever saw the gun, either.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trayvon was provoked...that much is obvious.  He saw a gun during the struggle and continued the pounding...if he were here to defend himself in court, GZ would be going away for awhile.  In fact, he might still, even with the lousy job the prosecution is doing...thats the way I see it.  But then again, I hold no bias, therefore I can think clearly.



Didn't you just deny saying trayvon saw the gun and that is why he attacked? Make up your mind, which is it? And why didn't the prosecution make that claim at ALL?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> The overall impression, even by many anti-Zimmerman media outlets, is that the prosecution has failed miserably to prove elements of the M2 charge.  Since their side has rested, and the motion for dismissal of the charge(s) was well-argued by M O'M, I am shocked at the total lack of consideration Judge Nelson paid to those arguments.
> 
> Usually motion to dismiss is a standard motion at the end of the P case and it is merely a formality done to preserve the defendant's rights in the event of an appeal.  But in this case that motion deserved more thought and weight given the prosecution's failure to present evidence to support the M2
> charge.  Where is evidence or testimony to prove depravity or disregard for human life?  Nothing shown to even remotely prove that.  Could the speed in which the Judge ruled on this motion be a basis for appeal?  Or no, because she had the arguments in writing for review prior to them being presented in court?



I have more than one thought on why the judge wouldn't grant the acquittal, but I'll only give one. The main reason, for me, is that she did not want to be the one to say Z acted in self-defense, since she is fully aware of what has happened in her community since the political BS started over a year ago from this lynching; she didn't want to bear the burden of telling people Z within his rights.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, you shit bird:  There was NO stalking.  And there is also not a single shred of evidence that TM even knew that GZ HAD a gun.

Damn!  You are one plodding fail in the lolberal propaganda department.  

It appears that TM was NOT "defending" himself since there is no evidence that GZ had ever so much as touched TM.  It appears instead from the EVIDENCE that TM was on the ATTACK.

You are a tool.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



this has to be a first 

the state ha so screwed up their case 

between the two *doctors of the dead* 

that a stipulation had to drawn up between the state the defense & zimmerman 

that the body in the morgue was martin 

--LOL


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 7, 2013)

You know what is really amusing in all this?  Seeing all you racist white people put in the position of defending a fat hispanic dude. lol

But I guess if you have to choose, you choose the lesser of the two evils, eh?  The lighter skin?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Okay, I am trying so hard not to LOL too much or call this to Rat's attention, the transcript is in Shipping Speak.  That's way too much material for Rat to handle. 

DE LA RIONDA: And what is done? Does the stick actually go underneath the fingernail all on like the right and then the left. 

BAO: Every fingers. 

DE LA RIONDA: OK. 

Also, as part of the autopsy, is DNA or a blood card taken from Trayvon Martin's body, specifically state's exhibit 186?

BAO: Yes. DE LA RIONDA: OK.

And finally, sir, let me show you state's exhibit number 98. Is this what's called an identification photograph? 

BAO: Yes.

DE LA RIONDA: OK.

Your honor, at this time, I believe there is a stipulation, if the court could read that to the jury.

NELSON: Yes, ladies and gentlemen, the state of Florida, his defendant and his attorney hereby stipulate to the following -- the body examined on February 27, 2012, by Dr. Shiping Bao, bearing the medical examiner case number of 12-24-043 is that of Trayvon Benjamin Martin.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I have more than one thought on why the judge wouldn't grant the acquittal, but I'll only give one. The main reason, for me, is that she did not want to be the one to say Z acted in self-defense, since she is fully aware of what has happened in her community since the political BS started over a year ago from this lynching; she didn't want to bear the burden of telling people Z within his rights.



Aye agree.  (LOL)  But technically her ruling would have been based more on the fact that the prosecution hadn't presented enough evidence to warrant proceeding on M2 charges than on confirming the defense assertion of self-defense.  

She's a 'fraidy cat, basically.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The overall impression, even by many anti-Zimmerman media outlets, is that the prosecution has failed miserably to prove elements of the M2 charge.  Since their side has rested, and the motion for dismissal of the charge(s) was well-argued by M O'M, I am shocked at the total lack of consideration Judge Nelson paid to those arguments.
> ...



the judge moved into a new era of court 

where the defense has to prove their innocence


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Shhh! You'll get the "must prove self defense" group riled up again.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 7, 2013)

The only thing left in this case is the intelligence of the jury.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:
			
		

> No. He didn't "start" or "cause" anything. He saw someone whom he found to be suspicious and as he was entirely permitted to do, he followed the young man.
> 
> That is not "starting" anything.
> 
> ...



You are one dumb racist BAHSTURD. Your right wing politician heroes promulgated the Stand Your Ground Laws supposedly so people who feel threatened can KILL on the slightest provocation without fear of prosecution. Following someone in a manner that causes them to be  concerned for their safety is indeed such a provocation, shitbird! If Martin would have killed Zimmerman by any means necessary he would have been justified under  SYG. Too bad he wasn't armed!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, which is it?  Obviously the pros has the burden to prove M2.  But...

As to self-defense, does the defense have the burden to prove that?  Or does the prosecution have the burden to disprove it?  

If self-defense is an affirmative defense, similar to a not guilty by reason of insanity plea, isn't the burden somewhat shifted onto the defense to prove that affirmative justification?  Am I wrong on that? 

Sorry if I'm opening up a sore subject.  If so then....never mind.  LOL


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon was provoked...that much is obvious.  He saw a gun during the struggle and continued the pounding...if he were here to defend himself in court, GZ would be going away for awhile.  In fact, he might still, even with the lousy job the prosecution is doing...thats the way I see it.  But then again, I hold no bias, therefore I can think clearly.
> ...



If you believe GZs words, then you have to believe that the gun was exposed after they were on the ground.  GZ said so... and that they were both going for it.  If he were here to defend himself, that would be his reasoning to continue the punching.  If you were defending him...wouldnt that be your approach?

Its obvious that Trayvon was provoked, imo, because he was followed in the dark and rain first in a truck and then on foot.  Trayvon didnt follow him...he followed trayvon.

I would love to discuss this with you IM, because I think you have the smarts to hold a decent conversation even if we disagree...unfortunately, its almost impossible to do so in between the other Bs of a certain few with a lot of hate for some reason.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Meathead said:


> The only thing left in this case is the intelligence of the jury.


The intelligence of the jury, the fear factor of the jury.. . And the jokes. ;-)


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon was provoked...that much is obvious.  He saw a gun during the struggle and continued the pounding...if he were here to defend himself in court, GZ would be going away for awhile.  In fact, he might still, even with the lousy job the prosecution is doing...thats the way I see it.  But then again, I hold no bias, therefore I can think clearly.
> ...



Small caliber is so open minded he can entertain truth,falsehood, fantasy and fiction all at the same time and be unable to tell the difference!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, which is it?  Obviously the pros has the burden to prove M2.  But...
> 
> As to self-defense, does the defense have the burden to prove that?  Or does the prosecution have the burden to disprove it?
> 
> ...



Oh sorry.  That was sarcasm.

They don't have the burden.  The state has the burden to prove it was not self defense beyond a reasonable doubt it also has the burden to prove depraved mind and  no regard for human life for M2.

There's a lot of people that think that's t he defense's burden.  

And the judge it making it seem so.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Amelia said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


Do you mean Dr. Rao...the most inept and discreditable witness in the history of this trial?..the one who changes his opinion by the hour?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon was provoked...that much is obvious.  He saw a gun during the struggle and continued the pounding...if he were here to defend himself in court, GZ would be going away for awhile.  In fact, he might still, even with the lousy job the prosecution is doing...thats the way I see it.  But then again, I hold no bias, therefore I can think clearly.
> ...



I have said repeatedly that Trayvon did not know what GZ was reaching for at the point of attack and that he didnt wait to find out.  The gun was seen later by trayvon when they were on the ground...those are GZs own words.  Im really tired of giving you the respect of answering your confusion...only to have you turn around and ask the same damn question.

You are so confused...I am tired of explaining myself to you.  I have shown you are a marine with no honor.  You made false allegations...you were shown with the chance to acknowledge it and apologize...you refused.  So now you come back with the same confused allegation with the same question.  Lata!!!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



This is what I mean...what does this add to the conversation outside of putting someone on the immediate defensive?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 7, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





Bao. Whether he should be discredited or should be believed, he adds to the reasonable doubt which is key for Zimmerman's case.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 7, 2013)

so is this the hope and change we all voted for in 2008?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

The lawyerees are probably going to jump me and add their lawyeree stuff.   The defense does a prima facie of self defense or shows enough that it could be self defense, then the burden shifts to the state to prove that it was not self defense as well as their M2 charge.

Feel free to jump in with the lawyer talk.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what is really amusing in all this?  Seeing all you racist white people put in the position of defending a fat hispanic dude. lol
> 
> But I guess if you have to choose, you choose the lesser of the two evils, eh?  The lighter skin?



Only a racist thinks like that. 

It's your idea.....what does that say about you?


Right or wrong doesn't matter to you.....only skin color.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The overall impression, even by many anti-Zimmerman media outlets, is that the prosecution has failed miserably to prove elements of the M2 charge.  Since their side has rested, and the motion for dismissal of the charge(s) was well-argued by M O'M, I am shocked at the total lack of consideration Judge Nelson paid to those arguments.
> ...



So she's a coward and would rather the jury have targets on their backs when they acquit? I'm going to bet she is a registered Democrat


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Ah, but there's the rub, 25!  George Zimmerman was following Trayvon Martin from a distance.  Let's face it, George ISN'T a confrontational person.  He's just not.  He's rather meek actually.  It's the way that he was described by witness after witness.  George Zimmerman is not a tough guy...he's Barney Fife...not Charles Bronson.

The person who chose to force a confrontation was in fact Trayvon Martin.  He was the one who made the decision to leave the safety of the condo where he was staying and walk BACK to brace the stranger who had been following him.  He was the one who chose to come out of the darkness with the words "You got a problem?"...and he was the one who chose to punch George Zimmerman in the face.  He was the one who chose to follow up that punch that knocked Zimmerman down by climbing on top of Zimmerman and raining blows down upon him.  I find it hard to accept that someone "following" you from a distance should be such a "provocation" that it would excuse Martin's actions.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





syrenn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I used quotes around the phrase "dangerous suspects" to inform intelligent people that I was being a bit facetious here. Sorry I mistook you for one of those intelligent people...it won't happen again! I still cannot imagine a fat slob like Z walkihg up to a suspicious person with no weapon at the ready! 

What Zimmerman said  immediately before and after he shot Martin is to be taken with a grain of salt!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw no evidence during the trial TM was defending himself. It's clear he was the aggressor.

 If you listen to his parents' idiot lawyer nobody has a right to defend themselves once they open their mouth and somebody opens a can of whoopass.

 The guy doesn't deserve to practice law. He's essentially condoning aggravated assault.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, which is it?  Obviously the pros has the burden to prove M2.  But...
> 
> As to self-defense, does the defense have the burden to prove that?  Or does the prosecution have the burden to disprove it?
> 
> ...



This is how it works in Florida, quoting from Murray v. State, 937 So.2d 277:

But, with these additional facts, did he also incur a burden of proof identical to the State's? That is, did he have to prove the additional facts for self-defense beyond a reasonable doubt?  Or was he instead bound by some lesser standard-say, the greater weight of the evidence? Indeed, how about something even less onerous than that? Was he merely obligated to lay the additional facts before the jury, without any burden as to the strength of their probative value  other than they might be true?Â The answer is this. No, he did not have to prove self-defense beyond a reasonable doubt. He did not have to prove even that his additional facts were more likely true than not. The real nature of his burden concerning his defense of justification is that his evidence of additional facts need merely leave the jury with a reasonable doubt about whether he was justified in using deadly force. Hence, if he wanted his self-defense to be considered, it was necessary to present evidence that his justification might be true. It would then be up to the jury to decide whether his evidence produced a reasonable doubt about his claim of self-defense.

You can read the entire case here: http://www.4dca.org/Sept 2006/09-13-06/4D05-3691.op.pdf


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I agree with you...hes not a very intimidating character.

But once again, I think I have shown that we do not know for sure at all that he was back in the safety of his condo...I dont see any evidence that supports that.  Certainly not DD...she said that she thought he was a couple of houses down.

I do think he went back to see if he was still being followed, but I dont think he came all the way back from his condo.  If he did, then maybe the defense will call someone that was in the house that night to confim it...thus far there is no evidence to support it.

And torii hunter just hit a 3 run homer to tie in the 8th for my Tigers...yes!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

I've noticed that in almost every case if it's a black person talking about the case they want to ignore the evidence and simply get a conviction. They don't care about the facts. They absolutely ignore the facts. Race is everything them. 

I'm curious how this effects the Hispanic community. I imagine alot of them are taking note.


----------



## Zona (Jul 7, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



God I hope so.  I hope all the jurors are as well.  We can all hope but thanks for the small glimmer of hope.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, which is it?  Obviously the pros has the burden to prove M2.  But...
> 
> As to self-defense, does the defense have the burden to prove that?  Or does the prosecution have the burden to disprove it?
> 
> ...



The defense doesn't really have the burden to do much beyond insert reasonable doubt into the jury's minds.  The prosecution must prove the charges it has brought against the defendant.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You know me, 25...I'm a guy who looks at things logically.  If a 17 year old athlete starts running and is still out of breath when his friend calls back a minute and a half later...does it make any sense to you that the 17 year old in question would NOT have covered the 120 yards to get from the T of the sidewalk to where the condo was?  If he only ran half way how long would that take and how out of breath would he be?  Still sucking air a minute and a half later?  Does that sound plausible to you?  I would contend that the reason that Trayvon is breathing hard when Rachel Jenteal calls back is that he HAS run from the T all the way to the condo and he IS standing outside of it, as she testified.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

And if Rachel Jenteal REALLY thought he was "a couple houses away" then why did she testify that she wasn't worried about Trayvon getting in a fight because he was close enough that his Dad would come help him?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

More importantly...even if he was "a couple houses away"...then why did he decide to walk BACK to the T and intercept George Zimmerman as he was walking back to his SUV?  It's pitch dark back there behind those condos.  People needed flashlights to see which means Martin is not going to be visible to Zimmerman unless HE chooses to confront him by walking back to the T and bracing Zimmerman with his "You got a problem?".


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> And if Rachel Jenteal REALLY thought he was "a couple houses away" then why did she testify that she wasn't worried about Trayvon getting in a fight because he was close enough that his Dad would come help him?



Jeantels testimony does not put him back in the safety of his condo.  I have stated before that jeantel contradicts her own statement by saying she heard things in the background and then in her next sentence says she doesnt think he was home but a couple of doors down...or that she thought he was near his home...near does not mean IN. 

So what were these voices in the background? People standing outside in the rain talking a couple of doors down?  

I believe that Rachel is trying to deflect her not taking the "fight" serious enough that eventually killed her friend.  She passed the buck to a father and noises in the background as being able to help him.

She says father because she knew that Tray was close to home, which I agree, compared to being all the way back at the store...he was!  I think he was a building down.  Officer


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



You flatly deny that you said That while Zimmerman was "fumbling in his pocket martin saw the gun? You flatly deny that you said martin attacked Zimmerman because he saw the gun?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Link to every argument I've made previously in this thread so far.

Please imagine I'm repeating it again here.

Thank you.

That is all.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



His girlfriend stated he was at the House. So much for objectivity and the facts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And if Rachel Jenteal REALLY thought he was "a couple houses away" then why did she testify that she wasn't worried about Trayvon getting in a fight because he was close enough that his Dad would come help him?
> ...



So Jenteal tried to mitigate the damage to the Defense's case by saying that she *meant* that he was close by not that he was at the condo.  But here's the problem, 25!  If Martin is even half way home...sixty yards away from the condo...that puts him sixty yards away from George Zimmerman's path as he returns to his SUV...which means the only way a confrontation takes place is if Martin MAKES it happen by walking back to brace Zimmerman.

That means the notion that Zimmerman "stalked" Martin goes right out the window.  This wasn't a case of a over zealous vigilante stalking a defenseless teen...it was the teen deciding that he WANTED a confrontation with the man from the SUV.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not  the racist, you scum sucking asshole.  You are.

And you are so massively stupid that you STILL think this case has anything to do with "stand your ground."  

It does not.

Meanwhile, you shit stain cock sucker, it is STILL true that following somebody is NOT starting anything in the way of a physical altercation.

If A follows B causing B to be concerned, B may inquire of A.  But B is NOT allowed to assault A over the mere "provocation" of having been followed or being "offended" by being followed.

You are a racist shit heel motherfucking, cock-sucking, asshole-licking moron.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



GZ did *not* say nor did he imply that the gun was exposed.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Trayvon was followed by GZ .... Eventually Trayvon responded .... GZ should go away for awhile.  Anyone see the irony?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

There is a notion that you can't use the victim's history against them...that the "victim" shouldn't be on trial.  I understand that concept but my question would be...is Zimmerman not a "victim" of assault and battery by Trayvon Martin?  Yes, I know Zimmerman shot Martin but that happened because (from my take on the evidence) Martin forced a confrontation that need not have happened.

Which brings us back to the idea that Zimmerman is wholly to blame because he got out of his SUV to follow Martin.  It's my contention that following at a distance (which anyone who REALLY examines George Zimmerman's make-up would be inclined to believe that is ALL he would do...since he's rather meek and not a physical guy) is not even close to enough of a provocation to allow for Trayvon Martin's escalation of violence.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Trayvon was followed by GZ .... Eventually Trayvon responded .... GZ should go away for awhile.



GZ did follow TM.

TM responded criminally with violence (or so GZ says and the evidence seems to support).

GZ should be acquitted.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

So if Zimmerman was Martin's victim fully as much as Martin was Zimmerman's...then why is Martin's past history of violence been ruled off limits?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> So if Zimmerman was Martin's victim fully as much as Martin was Zimmerman's...then why is Martin's past history of violence been ruled off limits?



If GZ did not know of TM's alleged history of violence at the time of their interaction, then TM's alleged history is irrelevant.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

I mean basically this trial comes down to trying to decide which man it was that "started" the actual fight.  One man is subjected to an examination of his past and his motives...while the other one is not.  How is that fair?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I mean basically this trial comes down to trying to decide which man it was that "started" the actual fight.  One man is subjected to an examination of his past and his motives...while the other one is not.  How is that fair?



Not exactly.

There is no evidence that GZ "started" anything.

There IS evidence that TM did.

But even if GZ had supposedly (somehow) started it, and then was walking away from an encounter but TM decided to continue it with violence, then GZ is justified in defending himself -- including with deadly force if reasonably necessary to prevent his own death or serious injury at TM's hands.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So if Zimmerman was Martin's victim fully as much as Martin was Zimmerman's...then why is Martin's past history of violence been ruled off limits?
> ...



The Prosecution is allowed to bring in things from GM's past to try and establish a pattern of violence or racial conflict.  Why is it relevant to bring THAT forward...yet irrelevant to bring forward the violence or racial conflict from TM's past?

Much was made of Zimmerman's referring to "punks" in his call to the Police as if THAT was a racial epitaph yet Martin uses a REAL racial epitaph DIRECTLY BEFORE THE FIGHT STARTS when he calls Zimmerman a "Cracker".


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I mean basically this trial comes down to trying to decide which man it was that "started" the actual fight.  One man is subjected to an examination of his past and his motives...while the other one is not.  How is that fair?
> ...



My point, Ilar...is that it's very possible that this confrontation happened not because of George Zimmerman's racist attitude but because of Trayvon Martin's racist attitude.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Well, which is it?  Obviously the pros has the burden to prove M2.  But...
> ...


It's easy to get away with murder in florida.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder why this was unstickied.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

Amelia said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



"You can't have my notes!"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

[MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]: [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]: [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]: how come this thread was unstickied? Perhaps it can be redone in the Law and Justice Forum?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

Only one person who responded with criminal violence.  He's the one who got back up after killing a kid and he only required a bandaid for his "injuries".


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon was followed by GZ .... Eventually Trayvon responded .... GZ should go away for awhile.
> ...



Events as we know them.

Zimmerman started to follow.

Dispatch said no.

Zim stopped following and went a different direction than Martin.

Martin had a phone...did not call police that he suspected he was in danger.

Martin had a clear path home,  either didn't go,  or went and returned.

Two full minutes transpire.

Martin confronted Zim at the T within sight of Zim's truck.

Martin attack Zim.

Zim did not fight back.

Martin did not halt the attack after Zimmerman yelled for help.

Martin did not relent after witnesses arrived.

Martin did not relent after onlookers announced they were calling the police.

Anyone who tries to make the argument that Martin was using force to protect himself either not acquainted with the reality of the facts,  or is so biased their judgement is suspect...IMHO.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



He did say it was exposed when they were struggling on the ground...he says that Trayvon saw it and said "youre gonna die tonight" and then slid his hand down his side in the directon of it.

I know some are saying that I am saying that the gun was exposed before that like when he got hit...I have never ever said that...thats why I hate it when the certain few say it because it gives the impression that I did thus confusing the conversation.

Like I said...hard to have a conversation and at the same time defend yourself against things you didnt say.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


that's rases.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



That I agree with...60 yards is about how I see it...or a whole building away.  My opinion about why he came back comes from what I think he would say if he were alive.  I believe that Trayvon would defend his coming back by saying that he wanted to see if this strange man was still following on foot...when he saw that he was...he said something.

Isnt that what you would say if you were in the same situation and you had come back?  Its what i would say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Onry if you are Dr Shipping.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



They do have to introduce some evidence for self defense otherwise, the defense should just go home.  We'll let them know how it works out.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 7, 2013)

and anyone find it a bit peculiar that "The One" sure has been remaining quiet all thru this case? unlike he was during the Cambridge Police debacle. so who is acting stupidly now? the white Hispanic?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 7, 2013)

This case is a joke. A misjustice that shows just how racist the black community really is....

Not just racist but down right dumb. Dumb as they never focus on the real violence that lives on their own damn streets.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This case is a joke. A misjustice that shows just how racist the black community really is....
> 
> Not just racist but down right dumb. Dumb as they never focus on the real violence that lives on their own damn streets.



It isn't stupidity so much as it is that the leadership of the black community has sold out to the Democratic Party and they will toe the line no matter what and play the race card to get some pay off that the Dems will back up for patronages sake.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



If I were being followed at night by a stranger and I managed to put space between myself and that person the LAST thing I would do would be to lessen that space.  Any rational person who was really in fear for their safety would have simply gone inside the condo.  Then the only question is whether or not to call the Police and report the "creepy assed Cracker".

What Trayvon Martin DID that night makes absolutely no sense at all UNLESS he made the decision to confront someone.  That's the only way it happens.  If that is the case then why isn't the fight and the ensuing fatal gunshot, Trayvon Martin's responsibility?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



A) What evidence indicates that Zimmerman instigated the fight?
B) Why do think people have to be almost dead before they can defend themselves?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

Which brings us back to the question of why George Zimmerman's "history" can be brought into court to prove state of mind but Trayvon Martin's can't...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No and they are done now.  The Real Defense part started.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Coincidental irony.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does this mean you will not be giving me the opportunity to watch you pound nails by holding a heavy rock and using your hands to strike the nail.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still haven't explained how the broken nose you claim Zimmerman had fits into your theory that Zimmerman had his gun out and shot MArtin before he could do anything.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Getting pumped for the continuation of the defense presentation tomorrow!

Does anyone know who the have to rebut the ME?  Not that that will take much effort.  But pundits said it was a noteworthy ME.  Michael Baden?  Who did they get?  

OK...I'm lazy.  Going to check their witness list.......


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> More importantly...even if he was "a couple houses away"...then why did he decide to walk BACK to the T and intercept George Zimmerman as he was walking back to his SUV?  It's pitch dark back there behind those condos.  People needed flashlights to see which means Martin is not going to be visible to Zimmerman unless HE chooses to confront him by walking back to the T and bracing Zimmerman with his "You got a problem?".



Ahh but Z would have been visible to someone else.  He had the key flashlight. Evidence marker 1 at the T far from the body indicating Z was indeed heading back to his vehicle.  Incidentally, the state skipped right over introducing that piece of evidence to the jury.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Nope.  Can't find who it is.  Just heard it was someone the public would recognize.  I can think of a few.  Guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Only one person who responded with criminal violence.  He's the one who got back up after killing a kid and he only required a bandaid for his "injuries".



What would you do if someone had broke your nose and then proceeded to beat your head against concrete?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Getting pumped for the continuation of the defense presentation tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know who the have to rebut the ME?  Not that that will take much effort.  But pundits said it was a noteworthy ME.  Michael Baden?  Who did they get?
> 
> OK...I'm lazy.  Going to check their witness list.......



Me too! Brilliant way to leave the jury on Friday if that's how smart they're going to play it it's going to be good.

I HAVE to get some work done lol


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Only one person who responded with criminal violence.  He's the one who got back up after killing a kid and he only required a bandaid for his "injuries".
> ...



I'd punch him back.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".
> 
> "Stand-your-ground laws are frequently criticized and called "shoot first" laws by critics, including the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence.[28] In Florida, the law has resulted in self-defense claims tripling.[28][29] The law's critics argue that Florida's law makes it very difficult to prosecute cases against people who shoot others and then claim self-defense. The shooter can argue that they felt threatened, and in most cases, the *only witness who could have argued otherwise is the victim who was shot and killed."*
> 
> ...



Remind me again how you never said martin attacked him because he knew Zimmerman had a gun? Also you insisted you never said Zimmerman was reaching for his gun forcing martin to attack him. Care to try again?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Jon may know the witness list. I stopped scroogling awhile ago


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon may know the witness list. I stopped scroogling awhile ago



I couldn't find it.  Found the witness list but so many are redacted, listed only as civilian witnesses and labeled as GZ1, GZ2, etc.  The ME may be included as one of those and unnamed in the public record.  

If Jon sees this and has any info, I'm sure he'll pass it on.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Only one person who responded with criminal violence.  He's the one who got back up after killing a kid and he only required a bandaid for his "injuries".
> ...


 Well, shoot him in the heart at point blank range with a nine mil dum dum bullet, of course.  It's the american way.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]: [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]: [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]: how come this thread was unstickied? Perhaps it can be redone in the Law and Justice Forum?



One should not question the actions of staff on the boards.  Send them PMs.

Personally, I agreed with its being a sticky...to prevent that starting of hundreds of threads about the trial.  I also agree with its being unstickied.  With over 2000 replies, it is quite easy to find when returning to the forum.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]: [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]: [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]: how come this thread was unstickied? Perhaps it can be redone in the Law and Justice Forum?
> ...



My apologies. I just wanted an explanation for those on the thread who were inquiring..


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon may know the witness list. I stopped scroogling awhile ago


I posted it once on this thread.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Thats why someone who cannot defend himself without a gun should not be following suspicious characters up dark paths in the dark and rain.  Its not smart...its negligent, imo.

I give him credit for intent, but not for stupidity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Getting pumped for the continuation of the defense presentation tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know who the have to rebut the ME?  Not that that will take much effort.  But pundits said it was a noteworthy ME.  Michael Baden?  Who did they get?
> 
> OK...I'm lazy.  Going to check their witness list.......



After that performance by Dr Bao, the defense could call Dr Zoidberg to rebut him.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


Z admits to following TM.

That does not suit his story so he changes it to TM was following him.  How convenient.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Getting pumped for the continuation of the defense presentation tomorrow!
> ...



Give the guy a break.  He's been doing a lot of hands on marijuana research.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

No Snookie,

He didn't change anything.  GZ always said he had lost TM, and that then TM reappeared and confronted him.  

No change in his story to suit anything or make it convenient.  Sorry but not so.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And he embellished because he didnt think his story would hold up.  His worst injury was a punch to the head....the injuies on the back of the head (2) do not suggest he was repeatedly having his banged on the concrete.  Im not sure why the supposed smart ones on here havnt spotted that little embellishment.

Watch how GZ descibes his head being slammed over and over and over...his injuries dont support that.  They suggest 2 at the most and the ME thinks that both cuts in the back of the head happened at the same time.  If shes right it was once...if the defense is right then it was two...both conflict with the way GZ described it...EMBELLISHED.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


If  people listen to you a grown man can stalk a kid, provoke him  and then kill him.
Contrary to what many of the RW idiots are spewing, they don't know in what manner Zimmerman was following Trayvon. You can follow someone in such a threatening way as to cause genuine concern or you can follow someone in an inconspicuous manner. Unless the jury is as dumb and as bigoted as Sarah Palin, that chain of thought ought to have crossed their minds. I am hoping they are more reasonable and logical than the right wing  dumb asses we have to put up with in these forums!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



HILARIOUS!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> No Snookie,
> 
> He didn't change anything.  GZ always said he had lost TM, and that then TM reappeared and confronted him.
> 
> No change in his story to suit anything or make it convenient.  Sorry but not so.



He lost TM?  That means he was following him.

He did change his story.

Know what I'm saying?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Getting pumped for the continuation of the defense presentation tomorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know who the have to rebut the ME?  Not that that will take much effort.  But pundits said it was a noteworthy ME.  Michael Baden?  Who did they get?
> 
> OK...I'm lazy.  Going to check their witness list.......



My guess is since we already have had Rao and then Bao, it only makes sense that the defense will introduce Mao.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...i thought this was interesting...especially now that it appears GZ has been less than truthful about his knowledge of the "Stand Your Ground Law".
> ...



This is the last time Im going to tell you this...read it again.

Trayvon punched because he thought GZ could be reaching for a weapon (not gun...he didnt know what he was reaching for)...later when on the ground the weapon was exposed because GZ says it was...so at that point we know that what at first could have been suspicion, at this point he KNEW it was a gun...this is in evidence and not it dispute outside of you trying to be right and twist my words.

Again, he didnt know what it was at first, but he wasnt going to wait to find out, so he hit him...later when scuffling on the ground he knew it was a gun, because GZ says so....its on tape...its in evidence.  At some point in the struggle the gun was exposed and they were both going for it...THOSE ARE GZx WORDS!!

I have been entirely consistent on that and once again you prove you are unable to comprehend it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> This has turned into a flame thread.  Shame.



You can take the credit.

Whiner.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Only one person who responded with criminal violence.  He's the one who got back up after killing a kid and he only required a bandaid for his "injuries".
> ...



That didn't happen.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > No Snookie,
> ...


.  

He always said he was initially following him.  It's memorialized on the non-emerg call.  He also tells the dispatcher that he lost TM.  

Still no change.  Are you   ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Si modo said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > This has turned into a flame thread.  Shame.
> ...



Yes, and we have lost good long time posters over his whine.  No one respects him and rightly so.  Si, you are missed. Greatly.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ccPEsODiE]Sarah Vaughan *Bill Bailey, Won't You Please Come Home* Live 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



The state has already conceded that there is a prima facie showing of self defense during the motion for acquittal.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > The overall impression, even by many anti-Zimmerman media outlets, is that the prosecution has failed miserably to prove elements of the M2 charge.  Since their side has rested, and the motion for dismissal of the charge(s) was well-argued by M O'M, I am shocked at the total lack of consideration Judge Nelson paid to those arguments.
> ...



I've been saying for days that she doesn't want to face the angry mob alone.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yet you insist, without a shred of evidence that martin attacked Zimmerman because he thought he had a weapon. Why if this were factual did the Prosecution fail to bring it up. Why didn't his girlfriend report him saying something about it?

You made it up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jon may know the witness list. I stopped scroogling awhile ago
> ...



Wullllll  be a crusader and get it again?   Pwetty pwease?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder if Angie picked the Bernster, Mantei and Guy to prosecute this because they are the state's A-Team??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IoFBSSARI8]The Three Stooges ARE The A-Team! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Haven't you noticed?  She knows everything about the law, about the case, about what happened that night.  Her real name is Clair Voyant........


----------



## Intense (Jul 7, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]: [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]: [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]: how come this thread was unstickied? Perhaps it can be redone in the Law and Justice Forum?



If it's a popular thread, it shouldn't need to be stickied. I generally like to reserve stickies for Forum announcement threads.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Ah ha!  I heard that but didn't put together the relevance at the time.  I tend to zone when A$$ talks for a long period of time.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well, it's all over then, right?  Close this thread, get the case off of HLN and we'll all just move along.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Again scrotum face,There WAS stalking!  Fire up that other brain cell and you might begin to see through your biased haze you cellulite infected creep!.
 I guess anytime you see a minority defending himself he is "on the attack." Have you even considered that a defense can look like an attack? Lets get to the bottom of this NOW!

Why would Martin attack Z unless he had a reason? Can you answer that question intelligently and without profanity? BTW you don't have to touch someone to threaten them  to the point of provocation or put them in fear of their own life. Often,  delivering the first strike is the best defense against an aggressor like Zimmerman. TM just did not hit him hard enough! I just wish TM had been armed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 7, 2013)

I think my discussion of inner-city black on black violence is more deserving. Now that's reality.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Circuit judges have to run for re- election.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually, I was SHOCKED when ManAss, while arguing against the motion to dismiss (?) threw out that, IF the Judge did not feel the P had made a case for M2 then the motion should be denied because they still had manslaughter out there to be decided upon as a lesser included charge.  

That admission, given their strong stance pre-trial, was astonishing to me.  Covering their bases, yes, but also he knew it needed to be said.  (Even though manslaughter does not apply either, IMO.)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I wasn't referring to the ballot box.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Actually, I was SHOCKED when ManAss, while arguing against the motion to dismiss (?) threw out that, IF the Judge did not feel the P had made a case for M2 then the motion should be denied because they still had manslaughter out there to be decided upon as a lesser included charge.
> 
> That admission, given their strong stance pre-trial, was astonishing to me.  Covering their bases, yes, but also he knew it needed to be said.  (Even though manslaughter does not apply either, IMO.)



It means nothing.  That is just SOP.  Every lawyer does it.  Even defense lawyers.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Oh my lying eyes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The prosecution has been heard.  And still..............


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Actually, I was SHOCKED when ManAss, while arguing against the motion to dismiss (?) threw out that, IF the Judge did not feel the P had made a case for M2 then the motion should be denied because they still had manslaughter out there to be decided upon as a lesser included charge.
> 
> That admission, given their strong stance pre-trial, was astonishing to me.  Covering their bases, yes, but also he knew it needed to be said.  (Even though manslaughter does not apply either, IMO.)



SOP SantaFeWay.. it is not uncommon to argue:



> I was not there, I did not do it and besides that, I was pushed.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Don't you just hate to lose ?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Was John Brown a racist? Were the white Freedom riders racist? Was the Warren Court racist? I think I am cut from the same cloth as they were! You, OTOH are nothing more than a morbid reflection of the racism that plagues this country  even in the 21st century!
Your fowl mouth shows what a shit bird you really are...you are losing it lad... you are losing it... IS THAT ALL YOU GOT?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Don't you mean:  Oh those two lying witnesses for the PROSECUTION!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

My hope is that the defense doesn't get over-confident because the trial has gone almost entirely their way so far.  

O'Mara is smarter than that, I'm sure.  I want to see them hammer it home.  Leave no doubt.  Convince the doubters.  Slam the lid on it.  Firmly establish self-defense in this case so it will be finished here without recrimination.  

Unfortunately GZ still will have to face a civil suit by the Martins.  Although a win here will not prevent a win there, at least it will give him a short leg to stand on.  Jumping the gun...get to that when it happens.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was SHOCKED when ManAss, while arguing against the motion to dismiss (?) threw out that, IF the Judge did not feel the P had made a case for M2 then the motion should be denied because they still had manslaughter out there to be decided upon as a lesser included charge.
> ...



You should have heard the lawyer's list of alternatives in the civil case, Mercer v HCA!  I think it was about 6 pages long.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...





You so funny.

We need to hang out more


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My hope is that the defense doesn't get over-confident because the trial has gone almost entirely their way so far.
> 
> O'Mara is smarter than that, I'm sure.  I want to see them hammer it home.  Leave no doubt.  Convince the doubters.  Slam the lid on it.  Firmly establish self-defense in this case so it will be finished here without recrimination.
> 
> Unfortunately GZ still will have to face a civil suit by the Martins.  Although a win here will not prevent a win there, at least it will give him a short leg to stand on.  Jumping the gun...get to that when it happens.



I'm not sure there will be a civil case. The judge for that might allow little Tampon's past to be brought in, and momma and the baby-daddy wouldn't like that.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

I do understand the SOP.  In some cases it just seems like baseless, shallow, boilerplate crap.  Guess that's the way it's done.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?



The ME proved that the head banging on the cement was embellished...granted she was just looking at pictures...she said she believed it was slammed once and thats how he got both injuries...even if it was twice as the defense says...its a far cry from the way GZ described it.

If trayvon were alive to defend these embellishments, he could make a great case for self defense against someone with a gun following him in the dark.

One side wants to believe that it was trayvon in the wrong for going back and asking why...in other words he approached GZ...well what about the following that was initiated by GZ...to me that is what provoked it all.  Dont follow in the dark and you wont get punched for doing so.  Lesson learned.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My hope is that the defense doesn't get over-confident because the trial has gone almost entirely their way so far.
> 
> O'Mara is smarter than that, I'm sure.  I want to see them hammer it home.  Leave no doubt.  Convince the doubters.  Slam the lid on it.  Firmly establish self-defense in this case so it will be finished here without recrimination.
> 
> Unfortunately GZ still will have to face a civil suit by the Martins.  Although a win here will not prevent a win there, at least it will give him a short leg to stand on.  Jumping the gun...get to that when it happens.



I think M O'M is well aware they're in the back of the line and hasn't begun to show their hand.  If anyone could get some justice in an unjust situation it's this team.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Which one?  His college professor or his best friend?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

Intense said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]: [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]: [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]: how come this thread was unstickied? Perhaps it can be redone in the Law and Justice Forum?
> ...



Understood, sir!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?
> ...



I heard that.  Hopefully the jury was listening well.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > My hope is that the defense doesn't get over-confident because the trial has gone almost entirely their way so far.
> ...



In a civil suit, if GZ prevails because of self defense he will be entitled to recover his attorney fees and some damages.  Additionally, any judgment obtained by the family of TM would be very difficult to collect.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm not really used to it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > My hope is that the defense doesn't get over-confident because the trial has gone almost entirely their way so far.
> ...



I agree the rules are more relaxed in a civil trial, they alreayd got their HOA settlement and this is the big show.

Did you talk to your wife about the Team Tampon monster she created.  Lol


----------



## Jackson (Jul 7, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This case is a joke. A misjustice that shows just how racist the black community really is....
> 
> Not just racist but down right dumb. Dumb as they never focus on the real violence that lives on their own damn streets.



You just painted an entire section of the population as racist and stupid.  To me, that was a racist and stupid remark.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Yeah. She just shook her head and said "What am I going to do with you".


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



The standard of proof is lower in a civil trial.  Instead of beyond a reasonable doubt, the standard of proof is preponderance of the evidence - more likely than not.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?
> ...



The ME who only looked at pictures and medical reports and who discounted certain features as possibly naturally occurring bumps on the skull rather than swelling, testified that there was a minimum of 4 distinct blows suffered by Zimmerman and could not place a maximum number of distinct blows received by Zimmerman.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There are several posters on here who, instead of watching the actual testimony, were at their computers typing in alternative 'scenarios.'  They have no clue what was said.  They were making their own trial out of whole cloth.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So what doesn't come out with the Crump cover on this trial and all the burglary and Miami pd investigation will on civil for God and everyone to see. So yeah no civil unless its the other way around and then won't that be kinda fun.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well maybe GZ should shave his head again so that we can see what is natural and what is not.

I see 2 cuts (couple of centimeters)...not quite the beating he described, which is why I think he had to embellish that Trayvon grabbed the gun or went for the gun (depending on if you believe his best friend or not) and said youre gonna die tonight.

Im sure if Trayvon were alive he would deny that was said and the jury could decide.  I would toss it out with just one side saying it and it being a direct benefit for him to do so.

But, Travyon is dead so it doesnt matter how he might defend GZs accusations/embellishments, right?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's how OJ's in laws got all his money.  In the civil trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Actually, Ron Goldman's family got all of OJ's money. And his Heisman. And all his other shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I don't know who you might be referring to.  Oh you mean the


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Besides, I thought liberals were peacenicks!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Instead of watching the trial, they're glued to Fancy Grapes' twitter feed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This case is a joke. A misjustice that shows just how racist the black community really is....
> ...



Well if they adamantly believe that, then what can you say? They are stupid, or they would acknowledge that many of their own kind are dying on the streets regularly by guns. Racist, because they are fed this crap by their nearest Democratic/Liberal representative, and actively pronounce it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyway, back to the trial.

Will the defense call DeeDee the Hutt back to the stand tomorrow??

The whole world wonders.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 7, 2013)

George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I've been on forums before that had posters from so called, 'think tanks.'  There are several people in the room typing in all those various scenarios, emailing them to one person, who them posts them, one after another, on a forum.  Sometimes they even take turns at the computer, while one sleeps.  There was one on a TN forum who did that.  Those types of posters do have a 'feel' about them.  They aren't listening to anything that is happening in real time.  They are just flooding the internet with their crap.  In doing so, there will be so many different recollections, that pretty much no  one has the accurate picture of what went down.  Just the propaganda.  That is why I am scrolling past their pages of text.  36-48 hour non stop posting is part of an organized effort, not an individual effort.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Trayvon:  No way bro!  I asked you what the problem was because you kept following me...when I did you went reaching for your right side threatening me with a pistol...so I punched you so that you wouldnt grab it.

Then when we were on the ground, I saw that pistol again, and you kept trying to grab it, so I kept punching you.

GZ:  Untrue...I was only reaching for my phone that wasnt there.

Let the jury watch the tape of how GZ describes his reaching and his later explanation of how the gun was exposed and let the jury decide who was defending themeselves.

I know I know...Trayvon isnt alive and cant say it.  But if he were, that is what he would be saying...and GZ would be in big trouble for unlawful use of a firearm, imo.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Anyway, back to the trial.
> 
> Will the defense call DeeDee the Hutt back to the stand tomorrow??
> 
> The whole world wonders.



I think Crump may get a shot at it first.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Which ME?  lol

Also, doesn't PA that EXAMINED HIM trump ME?

Just asking.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well maybe GZ should shave his head again so that we can see what is natural and what is not.



I am pretty sure we will not need to do that.  Rest assured if the bumps are associated with injuries, the defense will put on an expert who has actually examined GZ, rather than one who has merely looked at pictures.  If such a witness is not produced, then you can safely assume that the bumps are natural.



25Caliber said:


> I see 2 cuts (couple of centimeters)...not quite the beating he described, which is why I think he had to embellish that Trayvon grabbed the gun or went for the gun (depending on if you believe his best friend or not) and said youre gonna die tonight.



Plus a broken nose and swelling plus bruising on the side of the head.  Then we will see about those other bumps.  The point you are trying to make is not well taken.  What you are saying is that the attack by TM was not quite as bad as what GZ claimed.  The problem with that is you must concede 2 things:

1.) TM did attack GZ; and,
2.)  One does not need to be dead or near dead in order to invoke self defense.

Do you honestly believe the state has proven that it was not self defense beyond a reasonable doubt?

I do not think it is even close.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Dr. Rao said that his injuries were consistent with a single blow and after arguments with O'Mara, speculated that there could have been a maximum of 3.  She was very hesitant to say there could have been 3.

Trayvon Martin case: Doctor waves off Zimmerman injuries as 'so minor' - CSMonitor.com


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Also, doesn't PA that EXAMINED HIM trump ME?
> 
> Just asking.



Yes, the PA that performed an actual examination should be given more weight than an ME who merely looked at pictures and reviewed the reports of others.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Small calibre mind is good at that.  He thinks Martin must have thought X.  He is sure Martin must have been thinking Y.  It doesnt matter there is no evidence to support his mind reading of a dead man.  He thinks it.  He imagines it.  It becomes real.  And then when confronted he denies he ever said it.

The issue is not who started it.  That's what kids say to their parents.  The issue is whether a reasonable person would be in fear of death or severe bodily harm.  No one has suggested the answer is no.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There are a few...i repeat A FEW GZ supporters that are logical, respectful, that make some great points...YOU are not one of them.  You are hateful and demeaning, which suggests you are a far cry from someone who worked as a psychologist or anywhere nea the field...your behavior on here doesnt suggest that at all.  It suggests a wannabe that never quite made it.

And you have some pretty dreamy scenarios yourself.  But mostly you just attack others opinion and their forum right to those opinions.  Maybe you should take some time off too?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Also, doesn't PA that EXAMINED HIM trump ME?
> ...



Well we already had that testimony and it didn't go well foe the prosecution so I'm wondering why this even still is coming up.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> So if Zimmerman was Martin's victim fully as much as Martin was Zimmerman's...then why is Martin's past history of violence been ruled off limits?



Zimmerman is the victim.  Keep that in mind because it is very important.  Zimmerman did not go chasing after Martin after Martin got away.  Zimmerman did not escalate the fight.  Zimmerman did not throw the first punch.  And Zimmerman did not tell Martin he was going to die that night.
Zimmerman is the victim who fought back.  The liberal media and their sycophants are OK with victims.  They have trouble with victims who fight back.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?



He actually had "knuckle" bandaids on his head.....2 of 'em.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Well maybe GZ should shave his head again so that we can see what is natural and what is not.
> ...



1) Some people just have ugly heads...some of those natural bumps look that way...that he didnt have a perfectly round head.  Maybe that is why he grew his hair back for the trial...so that the jury couldnt see all of those natural bumps?  Nah...couldnt be...lol.  You seem pretty smart, if GZ has natural bumps that could be confused with injuries or no injury...wouldnt you suggest he grow his hair back for the trial, so the jury doesnt take a peak over there and see for themselves what bumps are still there a year and a half later?  Smart move by M O"M.

2) No i dont honestly believe the state has proven it!...i think they are horrid...took the wrong approach to the trial and over charged.

I concede that Trayvon punched because he thought the follower was reaching for what could be a weapon...GZ describes this reaching as he was being hit.  I concede that he was further being pummelled because the gun was exposed and tray was preventing him from grabbing it...eventually GZ WAS able to grab it and shot him...which if he were alive he would say he was suspicious of in the first place...

That is if you are interested in the case the other side could make.  Let the jury decide on those facts who was defending themselves.  I would use GZs own words to fry him.

If you think that Trayvon would just say...oh no...I just walked up and punched him for no reason, then you arent logical.  Especially after trayvons attorney got a hold of GZs tapes and account of the incident.  Im taking what GZ says and then trying to think logically as to how the other person would defend themselves against those accusations/embellishments.  Pretty simple.  

Doing this allows me to see the mistakes that GZ made also and the horrible perception he gave to anyone on the other side of his creepy followings that night.  Some cannot do that and are content with the only one able to object to the shooter is dead, therefore we just go by what he says and case closed.  careful what you wish for...it could be your kid next time...especially if you live in florida.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If you don't end up with my DNA under your fingernails, which you won't, will you admit you are wrong, or will you just insist it is part of a plot to make you look stupid?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I know I know...Trayvon isnt alive and cant say it.  But if he were, that is what he would be saying...



You got me, you crazy ass rapist cracker?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Dr. Rao said that his injuries were consistent with a single blow and after arguments with O'Mara, speculated that there could have been a maximum of 3.  She was very hesitant to say there could have been 3.
> 
> Trayvon Martin case: Doctor waves off Zimmerman injuries as 'so minor' - CSMonitor.com



I also recall the ME reporting 3, I got 4 because I clearly heard MOM state 4 during the motion for acquittal, I assumed I had missed the part of the testimony where this was established.  If I am mistaken I apologize.. and I will assume 3 for now.  She was not hesitant to say 3... true she did not want to say 3, she HAD to say 3, because the blow to the face causing injury to the nose was distinct from the blow to the back of the head.  They  could not possibly be caused by the same blow.  Then there was the bruising on the side of the head which could not be caused by either the blow to the nose or the blow to the back of the head if the ME who never actually examined GZ is to be believed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

The "foe" was subliminal Ebonics.

The mad language rush b screwing up the wayz I type and it just comes out of my mouths now.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

hjmick said:


> George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News




Good article.

The author falls all over himself to explain that he's still with the MSM agenda,  but...
"As a legal matter, even if jurors find parts of Zimmerman's story fishy,  that is not enough to convict. 

Even if they believe that Zimmerman  initiated the altercation, and that his injuries were relatively minor,  that too would be insufficient evidence to convict. 

Prosecutors have to  effectively disprove self defense beyond a reasonable doubt."
​And that destroys every argument that has been advance in this thread so far.

Anyone believe the case the prosecution put on last week in any way disproved self defense beyond a reasonable doubt?

The author of the article did not.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This case is a joke. A misjustice that shows just how racist the black community really is....
> ...



Because an entire section of the population believes that Zimmerman is guilty regardless of the facts.  Similarly the same segment believes taht Obama cares about them and wll help them, regardless of the facts.  They support him because he's "black".  How racist and stupid is that?


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I have a PhD in geology...we MUST learn a TON of physics to obtain that degree (equivalent of a Masters) so know more about physics than you probably do.  Whenever you simplify something like you are doing you open yourself up to all sorts of problems.  

The real world is rarely simple when humanity comes into it.  People have a tendency to screw up all sorts of things and a fight is a good example of that.  There is zero evidence that GZ is a maniac.  There is ample evidence that he is a overly zealous neighborhood watch guy with delusions of grandeur.  

One of you CSI types made the comment that how could anyone take martial arts classes for 3 years and not be able to defend themselves in a fight.  It is plain to see that GZ is not a physical person.  His physical intelligence (i.e. how well he can maintain balance, his sense of tempo etc.) seems to be pretty low so his inability to defend himself is no surprise.

You have jumped to a conclusion and like Mr. Nifong did a few years back you will ignore anything that brings your conclusion into doubt.

Mr. nifong lost his law license for that transgression....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Dr. Rao (sic) also said he supervised his techs but had no idea how they did things.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> 1) Some people just have ugly heads...some of those natural bumps look that way...that he didnt have a perfectly round head.  Maybe that is why he grew his hair back for the trial...so that the jury couldnt see all of those natural bumps?  Nah...couldnt be...lol.  You seem pretty smart, if GZ has natural bumps that could be confused with injuries or no injury...wouldnt you suggest he grow his hair back for the trial, so the jury doesnt take a peak over there and see for themselves what bumps are still there a year and a half later?  Smart move my M O"M.



I already told you what will occur.  If the bumps are not natural, there will be an expert witness that has actually examined GZ testify.  If they are natural MO'M will not say another word and leave the issue undecided in the minds of the jury...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?
> ...



Oh did you start watching the trial!! Awesome.  I thought you weren't going to do this one?

Kewl we can chat about it!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?
> ...


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> That's almost the shootin' match.
> 
> 
> There's little evidence now that Martin "grabbed" Zimmerman head and slammed it into the concrete.
> ...



Zimmerman's head was somehow forced into impact with the pavement.



Ravi said:


> None of Martin's dna on the gun either. Didn't Zimmerman claim that Martin grabbed his gun?


No.  I believe Zimmerman said that "he reached for my gun" or something like "I thought he was reaching for my gun".

His friend embellished the story.  He was writing a book.



Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Martin armed himself when he started using the concrete as a backstop for Zimmerman's head.



Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Not so.  What is apparent is that Martin lingered in the darkness and returned to a point near Zimmerman's vehicle to confront him.



Sallow said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


She viewed pictures of Zimmerman's cleaned up head.  She never viewed his actual head....until the day of the trial.



Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


As I said, Martin armed himself when he used the concrete under Zimmerman to pound his head against.


It's just that simple.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Age doesn't matter in this case. Trayvan showed in the past he likes to get into fights. He's been suspended from school several times for various infractions. And a neighborhood watch captain has every right to look out for his neighborhood. That is why they call it "Neighborhood Watch". The whole point of the program is to keep an eye out and alert the police, which he did. Also, the toxicology report said Trayvan had pot in his system. The kid was heavy into drugs. Not near the clean cut little kid the media tried passing him off as. 

And WTF does Sarah Palin have to do with this??????


----------



## manifold (Jul 7, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Would you like to concede now or are you still high enough to think you stand a chance?


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what is really amusing in all this?  Seeing all you racist white people put in the position of defending a fat hispanic dude. lol
> 
> But I guess if you have to choose, you choose the lesser of the two evils, eh?  The lighter skin?







Looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News
> ...



Yeah, but none of these yahoos will read it, what with ABC being a "rightwing news organization" and all...


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...







No, you're probably just as feeble in person as in mind.  Trayvon was a tough young man.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Wow, concrete pillows sound very comfortable. Where can I buy a couple of those?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



lol.  Busted.  I can't make my fingers shut up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?
> ...



No stitches though.  If his head were slammed on the cement hard enough to make it bleed, more than a couple of times let's say.  Why no stitches?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Dr. Rao (sic) also said he supervised his techs but had no idea how they did things.



Don't confuse Bao with Rao... Bao is the male who did the autopsy and could not remember anything without his notes.  Rao was the female ME who looked at GZ's pictures and the notes of the EMT and decided she could testify about how serious the wounds were and whether bumps on the skull perhaps were not injuries.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

westwall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


 I was held up several years ago by a couple of teenage gang members Trayvan's age.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



You're falling for the confusion the state's defense team was hoping for.

Dr *R*ao was the one who diagnosed George based on pictures she saw.

Dr *B*ao was the buffoon who didn't bother to supervise his underlings, then blamed everything wrong on them. (And denied that Kung Pao Chicken is made from cat.  )


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



We'll see how the trial goes.  Why muddy the waters with all this speculation?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So...this I don't know.  Did GZ ever go to the restroom at the PD?  Maybe so he could milk those injuries a little/lot?  I do know that the chick/cop who interviewed him didn't know how to work the video camera....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You are not staff.  Just because you got one person banned doesn't mean you can get everyone you don't like banned.  Don't think for a minute I don't know who owns this place.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

witness list.  a good website with lots of info,

Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case Witnesses | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> *OK, guys and dolls, even if the subliminal messages are supposed to be that Zimmerman was bigger and badder than li'l Trayvon, do you really believe the out of shape person pictured below is capable of whipping any black ass?*



He was about 120 pounds lighter at the time of the incident.  Watch the video of the next day.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Some people just have ugly heads...some of those natural bumps look that way...that he didnt have a perfectly round head.  Maybe that is why he grew his hair back for the trial...so that the jury couldnt see all of those natural bumps?  Nah...couldnt be...lol.  You seem pretty smart, if GZ has natural bumps that could be confused with injuries or no injury...wouldnt you suggest he grow his hair back for the trial, so the jury doesnt take a peak over there and see for themselves what bumps are still there a year and a half later?  Smart move my M O"M.
> ...



Gotcha...maybe they will bring an expert in to say it.  Of course if im the prosecution, I would want to see current photos...not an opinion from a year ago.  We have the guy sitting right in court...lets see.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Hey!  Who you calling a yahoo?  I read everything he posts


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Rao (sic) also said he supervised his techs but had no idea how they did things.
> ...



Ah...I had forgotten her name.  I just recalled her being east Indian and working for the prosecutor. 

Someone said a while back the names all seemed so similar there was question how many were already in witness protection.  LOL.  I see the point.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Who is speculating...the prosecution did not disprove self defense beyond a reasonable doubt.

That's a fact.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Yeah, they also said he had grass stains all over his back and I didn't see any of that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Oh so you did start watching the trial.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



So what more is there to say?  Send the case to the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



A fact jack.

Fixed it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I never mentioned anything about anyone being banned.  I dont know what you are talking about.  But since you bring it up ...it is you who has bragged about who you have gotten banned....bragged about it, threatened with it.  Im not blinded by your message board rep power, sunshine. 

You would do better to stay on the trial and have a take for a change instead of just demeaning every point of view that isnt in lockstep with yours.

Are you now threatening that you know who owns this message board?  Really?


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Haha.  NO....I just read all your posts.....
Yeah....okay, I'm trying to get caught up with it.  I'm planning to watch the rest Rubio Digit Chica!
I miss you all too much!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Did the 13 year old ever testify?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Dr *B*ao was the buffoon who didn't bother to supervise his underlings, then blamed everything wrong on them. (And denied that Kung Pao Chicken is made from cat.  )



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOy2QCssTaI]Cat in the Kettle (parody) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did George Zimmerman use Bandaid brand for his life threatening injuries?
> ...


Who puts a bandaid on a microscopic scratch?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



Words of wisdom - start with the evidence not rumor or emotion and leave Fancy Grapes the hell alone!  Lol


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I have to say, I really admire that you don't care how stupid you come across


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Knock Knock..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Did the 13 year old ever testify?



The step?  Yeah firstish.

-------------

Nothing there


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Dr *B*ao was the buffoon who didn't bother to supervise his underlings, then blamed everything wrong on them. (And denied that Kung Pao Chicken is made from cat.  )
> ...



I definitely had them mixed up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Dear, dear, do I always have to fix things correctly for you? It's...


Dass uh fak, jak.



p.s. New sig.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Posers do.....


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gotcha...maybe they will bring an expert in to say it.  Of course if im the prosecution, I would want to see current photos...not an opinion from a year ago.  We have the guy sitting right in court...lets see.



Too late for that.  The prosecution has rested its case and can only call rebuttal witnesses if GZ testifies.  Nor can they demand that a current exam be done.  In other words the prosecution is screwed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Knock knock jokes and bandaid prosecution er persecution.


Okay I'm out.

Too stoopid for me.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Did the 13 year old ever testify?
> ...




The kid who was walking the dog?  Austin something...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Did the 13 year old ever testify?



Maybe he will with the defense?  I would suggest they call him to prove that Trayvon actually made it back to the condo.  Maybe they will.

Right now there is no evidence outside of DD saying she thought he was near it...but near is vague and subjective.  A boy confirming it would be good for the defense and their narrative for sure.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Knock knock jokes and bandaid prosecution er persecution.
> 
> 
> Okay I'm out.
> ...



Here is the link I posted here about witness list.

Witness List 2 | DiwataMan


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:
			
		

> You know what is really amusing in all this? Seeing all you racist white people put in the position of defending a fat hispanic dude. lol
> 
> But I guess if you have to choose, you choose the lesser of the two evils, eh? The lighter skin?


Are you also one of those that considers any criticism of our first black president to be racist?

It makes no difference to me the color either man's skin.  It is the story told, the evidence obtained, the witness testimony and LOGIC that convinces me of guilt or innocence.  So far NOT GUILTY is winning the debate in my head.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

The prosecution is done. All the wishing and bandaids and made up bathroom visits in the world aren't going to make it any better than what it was.

Get over it. They don't have shit.

Next?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Knock knock jokes and bandaid prosecution er persecution.
> 
> 
> Okay I'm out.
> ...



Too stupid for you?  Now that's insulting.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Oh right!! No or his mom.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

westwall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Westwall said:
> ...



Are all of the medical examiners oriental?????

Remember the OJ trial? I think his name was Dennis Fhong or something. Real train-wreck.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha...maybe they will bring an expert in to say it.  Of course if im the prosecution, I would want to see current photos...not an opinion from a year ago.  We have the guy sitting right in court...lets see.
> ...



Im not sure...but you can definitely see why an attorney for GZ would make sure that hair is grown back, right?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Lol!

Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Little Georgie Porgie cried when his mommie testified.

Mama's boy with a 9 mil.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

When T Martin came out to play, Georgie Porgie ran away, lol.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHPBr6-sTQ8]Georgie porgie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Right now there is no evidence outside of DD saying she thought he was near it...but near is vague and subjective.  A boy confirming it would be good for the defense and their narrative for sure.



Dee Dee testified that TM was "by" it, not "near it" or even "near by" it.  The testimony was given in conjunction with her explanation of why TM chose to confront GZ instead of running home.  Paraphrasing from memory:

"Because he was already by it sir"

In the context of the testimony the natural meaning of this statement was that TM was immediately adjacent to the condo and that is why he could not or did not run home.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Knock knock jokes and bandaid prosecution er persecution.
> ...




Mind if I slip that into [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION] 's documents thread?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Right now there is no evidence outside of DD saying she thought he was near it...but near is vague and subjective.  A boy confirming it would be good for the defense and their narrative for sure.
> ...



But she didnt know how near it he was...she said she thought a couple of houses down.  I would contend that "near or by" is subjective because near in relation to where he came "from" could mean a couple of doors down or at the other side of the building.  You can never tell for sure with DD...she even said she was having trouble hearing him.

You want to use this testimony to support the defense narrative...yet you want to throw out what she says just after it, which is in total contradiction of what GZ says was said and happened...me?  I dont believe any of her testimony or give any credence to it...she was trying to defend why she failed to take the incident serious and had a separate motive, imo....you are picking and choosing.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

That's one scary Joker considering he was one beautiful man.

Just a small homage to the sorely missed Heath Ledger.  He had his whole life ahead of him.  <sad>

A versatile talent in Hollywood...getting rarer every year, IMO.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't care what you slip into anything.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Witness List 2 | DiwataMan


Witness list.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> That's one scary Joker considering he was one beautiful man.
> 
> Just a small homage to the sorely missed Heath Ledger.  He had his whole life ahead of him.  <sad>
> 
> A versatile talent in Hollywood...getting rarer every year, IMO.



Drugs are bad, Mkay?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

You're boring me kid.  But I'll answer the point about the trial...

The silly fool actually  stated the facts, finally accepting them, only to move onto a whole new degree of absurd.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



They are unable to build private practices because no one will go to them.  There are many many doctors in federal and state systems here who are foreign.  The number 1 complaint at the VA is 'I can't understand my doctor.'  They are not just MEs.  I'm sure if you look, you can find the numbers somewhere.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...





Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > That's one scary Joker considering he was one beautiful man.
> ...



Yes.  Sorry.  Waaaayyyyy OT.  Couldn't help myself...

Consider it an excited utterance.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 7, 2013)

manifold said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Why would I concede before the trial is over? 
And I love the high comments, completely original.... Not really.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



That's twice you've mistaken me for a man, tough guy.  Just a heads up, no one takes advice from a hypocrite 

Are you ever right?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Geez, I can't believe there is still an argument over the fact that Zimmerman was listed as "white".

Hispanics are considered caucasians, and caucasians are "white" - so he is white.
Hispanic is an ethnicity, not a race, so he is Hispanic White.

And Obama is Black/White so he could list himself as either, but chooses black, looks more black than white, but he would not be wrong if he called himself "white".  

On the US  Census, there is no 1/2 white 1/2 black.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



IOU + rep.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



ignored...at sarahs request...good advice.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I agree she got it wrong, that does not change the context.  We can easily assert that Dee Dee did not get it right without calling her a liar.

Clearly and according to Dee Dee, he did not run to the condo because he was already "by" it.  Whether you wish to say a couple of doors down or whatever, Dee Dee was under the impression that the confrontation with GZ occurred so close to the condo as to make running to the condo superfluous.  That was the sole reason she said he was "by" it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The guy that was passing me gas during my hip-surgery was Pakistani. 2 days after 911 no less. Sept 13, 2001.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what is really amusing in all this?  Seeing all you racist white people put in the position of defending a fat hispanic dude. lol
> 
> But I guess if you have to choose, you choose the lesser of the two evils, eh?  The lighter skin?



^ what we actually see is yet another racist lolberal, in this case, that's you kooshdouche.

You assume anybody who disagrees with your idiotic and baseless analysis must be white, first of all, you racist twat.

THEN, you assume that white people MUST be judging on the basis of race, you irrational and babbling racist moron.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I agree...dont blame me...tell that to those that are using those words in her testimony to show proof he was actually IN the condo pondering a return attack on GZ.

It gets repeated and repeated and becomes common knowledge all of a sudden that he was actually IN the condo and there is no evidence to support it.  By it could mean a number of things including being at the building which is where I think he was when he was talking to Rachel...if you look at both accounts you can see that Trayvon wasnt far from GZ...like when the exchange took place...if you want to believe DDs account then you would have to believe that GZ was at the end of the first building and Tray was at the end of the 3rd building where his condo was...doesnt matchup which is why Officer Serino said it was impossible in his mind..bumping everything together.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



If he weren't white, he couldn't be racist, now could he? He would just be Hispanic, and nobody would be going apeshit over him killing a 17 year old teenager.

Listen to yourself.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

It's WAT After Dark all over again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

RD has been contributing to this thread for quite awhile. 

This is whacko bullshit


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RD has been contributing to this thread for quite awhile.
> 
> This is whacko bullshit





[youtube]7sx4FWOjpH8[/youtube]​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RD has been contributing to this thread for quite awhile.
> 
> This is whacko bullshit



Whacko? You want whacko?

Here's WHACKO!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdjY6oy4Y2c]Darth Vader and the Imperial March on Bagpipes and Unicycle - The Unipiper - YouTube[/ame]



Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News

Great Top Comment too:



> Zimmerman told his side of the story three times within twelve hours of the event, and there were no significant differences. He did this WITHOUT a lawyer. To me, the actions of man who does not think he did anything wrong.
> 
> The prosecution was a witch hunt pushed by the usual race baiters. A repeat of the Duke lacrosse team, and the Tawanna Bradley story.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RD has been contributing to this thread for quite awhile.
> ...



That dude on the unicycle was one mofo attention whore.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RD has been contributing to this thread for quite awhile.
> 
> This is whacko bullshit



Pile-ons are whacko...and you contribute to it frequently.  All of the hateful comments and trolling are dismissed as long as you support GZ but let someone come in and respond and the pileons begin...adults?  No way.  You have to weed thru the bs just to talk trial...then they follow to other threads.  But you have no problem with that...you just dont like them called out.  pfft.

We all know how you respond test, if you are trolled, we got a nice taste of that when you first signed up here.  So save the lectures, miss.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

Juan Williams: "The Media Initially Libeled" George Zimmerman | RealClearPolitics


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Juan Williams: "The Media Initially Libeled" George Zimmerman | RealClearPolitics



no doubt--it's like Romans watching a spectacle set up by Caesar.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

Many African Americans are busy working and supporting their families.   However, there is a movement underfoot that is growing and this radio station takes callers who cannot be identified as anything but total racists.  [ame=http://youtu.be/wZ_TTeTz-Kk]Black On White VIOLENCE EPIDEMIC WHAT CNN WONT SHOW YOU - YouTube[/ame]



This is seriously disturbing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I am going to assume that you misspoke here knowing how you have posted in the past, because suggesting that the confrontation is by the condo goes completely against the defense theory....which is why I say that her statement just as easily proves one as it does the other...so I dismiss it.  The altercation happens after she says by it or near it, whatever.  So if that is taken literally, then that would put the GZ at the other end of the path nearer to Trays condo...that is why putting both together makes it impossible.  That was key to me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

According to this caller - the Red Sea the blacks must cross is shedding white blood - he says, RED SEA!  Get it?  

unbelievable.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



I think she's a little too old to be so stupid.  Learn what your father does for a living, child, and have some discretion.  Dumb twat.  Did nothing but cause animosity at a time when her Dad flopped a bad joke.  Wake up, get real, move on.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News
> 
> Great Top Comment too:
> 
> ...



..._has forced it so that now conservatives say they are pro-Zimmerman, liberals say they are pro-Martin_...

No, Juan tries  though.    For those "pro-Zimmerman" it comes down to facts not politics. The same cannot be said about the others.  That they are the left as a rule speaks to another issue altogether


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



There is Hispanic on the US Census.
It WAS THE MEDIA that started the "white Hispanic" Bull shit.
Nothing about being labeled just "white".


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

The defense is doing a great job.  In spite of Don West.  Not a big fan, in part because of this ill-considered posting.  But mostly his style is waaaayyyy toooo slllloooowww.  And not always at the appropriate time to make a "pregnant pause."  I liked him at first.  But now he's just overly-dramatic.  I put my money on O'Mara.  Confidently.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> I am going to assume that you misspoke here knowing how you have posted in the past, because suggesting that the confrontation is by the condo goes completely against the defense theory....which is why I say that her statement just as easily proves one as it does the other...so I dismiss it.  The altercation happens after she says by it or near it, whatever.  So if that is taken literally, then that would put the GZ at the other end of the path nearer to Trays condo...that is why putting both together makes it impossible.  That was key to me.



No I did not misspeak.  I do not think that the confrontation occurred near the condo.  I think DD thinks that the confrontation occurred near the condo.  It not only goes against the defense theory but it also goes against the facts as we know them and as presented by other witnesses.  Which leads me to believe that either DD did not understand what TM was telling her or that TM lied to her. I think the actual confrontation occurs very near the T


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Lets chalk dd up to Crump and her testimony being what started the race crime fed investigation and then see what comes out.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



They could lick my cream


----------



## Intense (Jul 7, 2013)

*This is a Zone 3 Posting Forum. Physical Threats real or implied are not welcome anywhere on the Site. *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News
> ...



I think like usual, libs have made it an emotional issue. They have convinced themselves that Zimmerman is a cold-blooded killer and the facts don't mean a thing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

Where is the DOJ?s Eric Holder on the New Black Panthers call for Violence? | Voting American

There is a bounty for Zimmerman with a $10,000 reward under his photo. Put up by Black Panthers.  Where is Eric Holder on this one?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RD has been contributing to this thread for quite awhile.
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

Did anyone else catch the part in GZ's lawyer's ground for acquittal case; that he stated that the prosecution had not even proven that GZ had gone (especially far) from the spot that he had made the 911 call? Made me wonder if the media had played up the stalking charge like everything else?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



It's hard to disregard a dead 17 year old kid like you gun bunnies do.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Truth hurts...and dont cry..its not that bad


----------



## Jackson (Jul 7, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



There are black people that don't fall into that syndrome and you have painted them in that group.   There are whites that take advantage of gimmees from the government and never lift a finger to be productive members of society as well. They vote Democratic to be sure their welfare checks don't stop.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> ..._has forced it so that now conservatives say they are pro-Zimmerman, liberals say they are pro-Martin_...
> 
> No, Juan tries  though.    For those "pro-Zimmerman" it comes down to facts not politics. The same cannot be said about the others.  That they are the left as a rule speaks to another issue altogether



The politics behind this is different than most people may assume.  Some are using the race issue as a smoke screen to pursue and advance 2 other agendas. ... specifically:

1.) Anti gun forces from Brady to VPC to any other virulent anti gun organization is fanning the fires of racial bigotry to advance their agenda

2.) Opposition to SYG, even though SYG has absolutely nada to do with this case and the defense presented by Zimmerman would be a defense in every state of the Union.

That is why this is different from the Duke Lacrosse case.  There was no underlying political agenda behind it.  There is one here which causes Josh Sugarmann of the Violence Policy Center to have GZ already listed as a Kconcealed Karry Killer (TM).

Josh Sugarmann: Killers With Concealed Handguns: George Zimmerman Isn't the Only One


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



1. I don't see many of them wanting otherwise.

2. Yes, they are liberals as well

3. And what does stating the obvious have to do with this thread (or my post) exactly?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ..._has forced it so that now conservatives say they are pro-Zimmerman, liberals say they are pro-Martin_...
> ...



Don't be a hypocrite.  You have an agenda too.  NRA.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Just curious if you would be this determined if Martin was white or hispanic...and zimmerman was black.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



hell yes.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 7, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I was referring to your statements.   What I am saying, it depends on the individuals and what they want to believe and follow.  Like you said, some follow their Democratic representatives, but some have a mind of their own and make other choices.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



no way---liberals are like the neighborhood watch to protect minorities from whites.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



In other words, shes calling you a racist.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Your tolerance level is showing.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Don't be a hypocrite.  You have an agenda too.  NRA.



Snookie I do not own a firearm, never have probably never will.  I am not now nor have I ever been a member of the NRA or any other pro gun group.  My interest in the area is based solely upon the Constitution and an academic interest in the 2nd Amend... its history its purpose and its meaning. To that end I am quite knowledgeable and have some basic disagreements with the NRA on some issues.  So your assertion and innuendo  are baseless whether you wish to acknowledge same or not.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I do not read it that way.  She only asked a question.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ..._has forced it so that now conservatives say they are pro-Zimmerman, liberals say they are pro-Martin_...
> ...



When your right, your right.  
Pffft...._If the gun in Zimmerman's hand were not in the equation, Trayvon Martin would have walked home with his iced tea and Skittles_


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Sorry Snooks...but I don't believe you. I think you would find a way to say the black Zimmerman was justified.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be a hypocrite.  You have an agenda too.  NRA.
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Agreed, Snooks. In short, I disagree with ya on this case. Life encompasses more than the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You have been very angry since...George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News

Just sayin'


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Interesting.  I have lots of firearms.



Have you had CCW or SYG training?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



See snook...not just a question was it?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.

What would you do?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



She's entitled to her opinion.  She did not call me bad names.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Don't be a hypocrite. You have an agenda too. Racism for political purposes


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.
> 
> What would you do?



I would never shoot him.  We are all brothers and sisters.

I've been in quite a few fights and some were pretty gnarly but I never resorted to a weapon to defend myself.  That's the way I am and what I believe.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

I like Snooks. So sorry one whiner wants to try to say otherwise.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.
> ...




Ok. I believe ya. Sorta. I think if you were really in fear of your life, you would use your gun, though. Hell, I would too.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I like Snooks. So sorry one whiner wants to try to say otherwise.




Snookie has his moments,  until he rears the 'evil' head.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I am sure there are some circumstances that would warrant it. To save my family from bodily harm for instance by some one commiting a crime against me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.
> ...



Kumbaya my Lord Kumbaya.  Play it Crusader


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Calling another a racist...another one.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq734_nZ7Eo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq734_nZ7Eo[/ame]


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I like Snooks. So sorry one whiner wants to try to say otherwise.



Well then you accuse those you like of being racist...no problem.  Just making an observation...you are well within your right to accuse those you like of being racist...point is you did.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.
> ...



Is the jury supposed to believe as you do or follow the law?

I could believe the money in those evil banks should be taken & redistributed, but that is not what the law says. So should I go on a Robin-Hood crusade & be acquitted if caught because my belief is different than the law?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.
> ...



That begs a few  questions.  

First we have yet to hear from the defense so:  Did you have a weapon? Were you a victim of an attack or just in a fight?  If attacked and your attacker went for your gun how can you know what you would do? 

I've been on the end of having a weapon and ready to use it against my attacker.  I didn't need to, but so help me I would have if I felt I couldn't get away.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I am sure there are some circumstances that would warrant it. To save my family from bodily harm for instance by some one commiting a crime against me.



What if you are your families provider & caretaker & allowing yourself to be killed will harm them greatly?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

That is the point I am trying to make, Snooks. Nobody knows what went down with Zimmerman and Martin. Prosecution rests. Now it is the defense's turn. Let's see what they have. THEN....decide who we think should be punished for what happened.....or not be punished.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure there are some circumstances that would warrant it. To save my family from bodily harm for instance by some one commiting a crime against me.
> ...




It would harm them if he was killed. Hence, self protection. BUT...was it? All in due time, we may find out. Maybe.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I would never shoot him.  We are all brothers and sisters.
> 
> I've been in quite a few fights and some were pretty gnarly but I never resorted to a weapon to defend myself.  That's the way I am and what I believe.



If or when you won those fights did you continue to beat the hell out of or kill the other person?

Do you think TM had the right to do that?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I like Snooks. So sorry one whiner wants to try to say otherwise.
> ...




When you stop, I stop. This is yet another lie uttered by you.
Two. Vanna, may I have a three?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Or lack of.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I hit the thread and choked myself on your av.  Almost had to have a Heimlich.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well, look at it this way, the whites won't have to fight the blacks.  The Hispanics are here to do all our other dirty work!  Now they can do this too.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



what's there to tolerate ? Bleeding heart liberals have been like this for decades.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Wherein are you deducing anger? Try again.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

MollyWest is foolish. These proceedings from the prosecution AND the defense are embarassing to watch. And it's a shame because one guy is dead and the other may face life because it's such a joke of a trial.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Are you angry Gatsby?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Snooks...if you were armed and a guy pounced on ya and began to beat your brains on the sidewalk, would you take time to ask him if he were armed...or would you use your weapon to shoot him to get him off you? Let's say he is 17 but in the tussle, you aren't sure of his age. All you know is he is taller than you and pretty damn strong to get on top of you and begin to pound.
> ...





R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Operative words: we have yet to hear from the defense.

I think the anticipation orrrr dread maybe making some people a little cray cray.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> MollyWest is foolish. These proceedings from the prosecution AND the defense are embarassing to watch. And it's a shame because one guy is dead and the other may face life because it's such a joke of a trial.



With one arguable exception (a poor effort at wit during opening), the defense has done fine.

With very few exceptions, the prosecution has done miserably.

Those are just the facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Facts JACK.

Geez keep up.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And if Rachel Jenteal REALLY thought he was "a couple houses away" then why did she testify that she wasn't worried about Trayvon getting in a fight because he was close enough that his Dad would come help him?
> ...



What her testimony *does* do...is put Martin a good distance away from Zimmerman.  Whether he is at the condo or halfway back...he's eluded the man who was following him.  So at THAT point...who's fault is the confrontation?  Zimmerman is on his way back to his SUV to meet the Police.  He has no idea where Martin is.  He has no way to spot him in the darkness.  This is over...  Zimmerman goes back and meets the Police.  The Police take a cursory look around the gated community and probably leave without even filling out a report.  Trayvon Martin gives the Skittles to his step brother.  That's what WOULD have happened if Martin hadn't made the decision to seek out Zimmerman.

As for Rachel Jenteal's testimony?  Let me ask you this, 25?  If getting into a fight was something that NEVER happened with Trayvon Martin...don't you think that his friend would have been concerned about the "creepy assed Cracker"?  Especially when she knew that Trayvon had approached him and there was some kind of scuffle?  Yet she doesn't do ANYTHING when she can't get him on the phone.  Doesn't call the Police.  Doesn't call the condo where he was staying.  She seems nonplussed.  She goes to bed seemingly without a care.  I have a hard time wrapping my head around that unless fights were something that happened with regularity with Trayvon Martin.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 7, 2013)

Case law in Florida where a judgment of acquittal should have been granted. 

Law of Self Defense ? Jenkins v. Florida, 942 So.2d 910 (FL Ct. App. 2006)


----------



## Vox (Jul 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Hispanics are considered caucasians, and caucasians are "white" - so he is white.
> Hispanic is an ethnicity, not a race, so he is Hispanic White.
> 
> And Obama is Black/White so he could list himself as either, but chooses black, looks more black than white, but he would not be wrong if he called himself "white".
> ...



what  a bunch of horseshit


----------



## Sallow (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well it's not ridiculous at all.

In any case, people who own guns and like to carry them around should be a bit nervous because this will shed light on exactly how dangerous that is, in Florida.

If Zimmerman walks it will mean at any time and any place an unarmed person can be shot for almost any reason at all.

And so long as they are killed, the killer will get away with it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Petey, stop making baseless allegations in the form of your fraudulent "questions," you moron.

Damn.  You are truly hostile to honesty and integrity, bodeceaPeteyZona.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

*Would someone please explain to the locusts.... er u.... newbies, that rep messages are automatically generated by the forum software.*


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

Snookie,

You may not have resorted to a weapon because you didn't have one.  Are you a registered gun owner?  I am and my husband is.  I no longer carry because I haven't gone shooting in awhile, but I still keep up my carry permit.  I haven't been in practice for about 3years and that's too long for my comfort.  But DH carries 18/7 and is ready to use his weapon responsibly.

Just because you wouldn't use a weapon doesn't mean it is not reasonable for another person to deem it necessary.  The question here is whether it is reasonable.  Not really what you specifically would have done.  At least that's how I see it.

I can say a person acted reasonably, even if it may not have been my choice.  I can see reason without personalizing it.  We all have individual limitations but there is also another standard by which we can understand another person's actions.  I think that's what this trial is all about, ultimately, if we are to put ourselves in the place of the jurors.  

Aside from our own personal convictions, as a "virtual" juror, we need to look at the circumstances and decide if GZ acted in a way a reasonable person would act.  Not in a way that we would act.  IMO


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



None of what you said is true.  It doesn't even make sense.

Assuming GZ beats this ridiculous rap, all it will mean is that the jury saw through the State's orchestrated canard.

I have a news flash for you guys.  JUST because a man is armed does not mean that *you* are free to beat the shit out of him.

In fact, it might mean that you have a better reason to worry about WHO you select to try to beat up or try to kill.

Didn't work out for poor TM, now, did it?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> *Would someone please explain to the locusts.... er u.... newbies, that rep messages are automatically generated by the forum software.*



Sunshine is your AV a personal photo?  The lady in your avatar... she just does not fit your posts.  It's nice and all but it just doesn't fit ya.  No offense.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > *Would someone please explain to the locusts.... er u.... newbies, that rep messages are automatically generated by the forum software.*
> ...



^ holeee sheeet.

What a vapid post that was.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There is someone on here who thinks DUMBrown is flirting with me.  I think he is just whoring for rep that is positive.  Since all the whining didn't work.  And he can't post a lucid point on the topic. But, you've been around me for a while.  You and others know I can't be bought!  Right now, I'm just watching.  And waiting.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > MollyWest is foolish. These proceedings from the prosecution AND the defense are embarassing to watch. And it's a shame because one guy is dead and the other may face life because it's such a joke of a trial.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> With one arguable exception (a poor effort at wit during opening), the defense has done fine.
> 
> With very few exceptions, the prosecution has done miserably.
> 
> Those are just the facts.



The defense messed up big allowing GZ on the stand at the bail hearing & on the Hannity show. M O'M was with GZ both times. Prior to the trial I figured GZ was toast with this lawyer. But he was very good in the trial.

The prosecutions case was the joke I knew it would be. So now the best they can hope for will likely be a hung jury as long as the defense keeps GZ off the stand.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

I might get jealous. RKMBrown...flirt with ME, dude. You look just like my hubby so it will be ok. But I'll ask him first.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 7, 2013)

9AM comes early when you've already been at work since 7AM......



See y'all in the AM!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Night SantaFe


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

KissMy said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > With one arguable exception (a poor effort at wit during opening), the defense has done fine.
> ...



I also questioned the legal wisdom of allowing his client to discuss the facts of the case with a news outlet (Hannity may not be a reporter _per se_, but the cable network he appears on is a news outlet).

In retrospect, however, it might have been brilliant.  It got the stupid prosecutors to play it on THEIR case and this MIGHT permit GZ to avoid the pitfalls of testifying at his trial.  No cross.

There are explanations for why the prosecutors did so terribly.  The best explanation is that such shit happens when you "bring" such a ridiculous case in the first place.  Blame Angela.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I might get jealous. RKMBrown...flirt with ME, dude. You look just like my hubby so it will be ok. But I'll ask him first.



You might have to step over Kathy Bates to get to him!  LOL.  Nite.  I'm calling it a day.  Li'l Trayvon's calling it a dirt nap.  What do you think Zimmerman is calling it?  V.I.C.T.O.R.Y~!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What would I do with rep?  What possible worth would rep be to me?  Can I cash it?  Did it do our friend Ernie any good?  

Dum?  That's right ma'am I'm dum compared to you.  Locust?  Yeah I'm just like that a bug under your feet.  Noobie.... lol I suppose in stark contrast to you yes.  Whining?  If you didn't want a response you would not bother to negg me so many times.  Lucid ... you can't even read my posts yet, your anger over the matter is so over the top you can't even make out what I'm saying half the time.  Bought?  Not gonna happen, ma'am.  I'm not buying.

Watching and waiting.. ok yeah that's spooky.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Whoa.

I am not sure that TM should be taking his eternal rest.

This case remains a tragedy.

I am convinced, however, that GZ deserves an acquittal.  The "evidence" of his "guilt" is pathetically weak.  By stark contrast, the evidence in support of his defense of justification is quite strong.  The only just result is an acquittal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I might get jealous. RKMBrown...flirt with ME, dude. You look just like my hubby so it will be ok. But I'll ask him first.



Gulp!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to assume that you misspoke here knowing how you have posted in the past, because suggesting that the confrontation is by the condo goes completely against the defense theory....which is why I say that her statement just as easily proves one as it does the other...so I dismiss it.  The altercation happens after she says by it or near it, whatever.  So if that is taken literally, then that would put the GZ at the other end of the path nearer to Trays condo...that is why putting both together makes it impossible.  That was key to me.
> ...



Well yeah since that's where the flashlight keys were dropped, ya know e.v.i.d.e.n.c.e. and just down from there is the b.o.d.y.  paints a pretty good evidence picture.  Guess we'll have that spelled out next week for anyone that missed the first defense case.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I might get jealous. RKMBrown...flirt with ME, dude. You look just like my hubby so it will be ok. But I'll ask him first.



Hmm why don't the beautiful babes want to flirt with me?  If it makes any difference, I have been told that I look like Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I might get jealous. RKMBrown...flirt with ME, dude. You look just like my hubby so it will be ok. But I'll ask him first.
> ...


That movie about the writer... Kathy Bates made me squirm in my seat when she broke his legs.

To the rest of your blather... cmon is that the best you can come up with?  Dirt nap?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I am not sure that TM should be taking his eternal rest.
> 
> ...



True dat baby.

It is a tragedy.  That's the heart of it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



She's a really nice person...I believe you are overreacting here brother.  I have only witnessed her being extremely nice, cordial and respectful of everyone in her path.  She defies the laws of empathy to be blunt...shes awesome!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I am not sure that TM should be taking his eternal rest.
> 
> ...



Yeah, unless there's some way to change this to invol. manslaughter I just don't see it.  But, then again I thought OJ was guilty so who knows.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Freaking usmb match.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Are you angry Gatsby?



Do you live under a high end toll bridge?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > *Would someone please explain to the locusts.... er u.... newbies, that rep messages are automatically generated by the forum software.*
> ...




How can you not recognize Betty Page?

I suspect you may not be as old as you would have us imagine.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa.
> ...



The problem is that we can't convince liberals that "it's a tragedy" doesn't mean "a crime was committed, and someone must be punished".

Sometimes, things just suck, and that's that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



According to the old classification system, Zimmermans single black grandparent makes him black, in fact even if it was a great grandparent, GZ is black.

All this begs the question; why is the pseudo-science of racial analysis still being used when it has been discredited for more than 50 years now?

Races are ethnic constructs and not based on speciation or anything else related to biological sciences.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I assume you are using satire... 

I learned a long time ago that in any communication between two people there are always two sides.  We all have a different vocabulary, we all have a different set of experiences.  One person could swear like a sailor and not mean anything by it.  Another could be poking out of fun.  Still another, could be using satire that is not recognized.  Others may have poor writing skills, such as myself. 

But in all these communications, one thing I learned a long long time ago... that I believe is appropriate in this case:

When you are new around an established group of people, some of those people, esp. the established elders / leaders will tend to be very ... defensive toward the new person poking around their group. 

This is a natural tendency.  So in a very raw sense, she has the right to point out my foibles to her group.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa.
> ...



The jury has the power to consider lesser charges if they don't think second-degree murder has been sufficiently proven, as I understand it.  However, I really don't see any conclusive evidence that ANY crime was actually committed, with the possible exception of Trayvon assaulting George, and Trayvon is rather beyond the reach of human justice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



GZ had already told his story. He gave 5 hours of taped statements to police & managed the rare feat of not crucifying himself with that. For GZ's lawyer to allow him to talk anymore was suicidal. GZ is a complete wreck after shooting TM, half the country is blaming him, losing his job, freedom, friends, family, house, etc. Only a fool would let the prosecution tear into him in that condition. There was no case, but the prosecution can invent one out of donuts receipts & GZ saying the wrong thing to many times.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Uhmm Nice pics of Betty Page on the internet.  Betty is old enough to be my great grandmother.  I'm only 49 and 11months...


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Good stuff, oldstyle...really good stuff.  I agree completely with both paragraphs.

In the last paragraph, you have the relationship pegged...thats right she went to bed without a care...thats why I believe she embellishes a tad with the voices and the father...she didnt hear voices in the background...she couldnt have...he wasnt in the condo...there were no witnesses on the sidewalk and GZ was at least a building away still.
Thats all I was trying to say about her testimony...its why I dont give any credence to it.

As far as Trayvon being a fighter and that she was probably used to it?  I agree again, she came from a rough neighborhood and I think he did too.  Plus, in hindsight you can see all of his texts about guns and drugs and the bleeding...so I get all that...hell, I have made the case against him with those facts.

But if he were alive and had just been shot and badly wounded, I am trying to give his retort to GZs own words...like how I would see him making his case.  That is all I am doing.  I try to use as much logic as I can based on the tapes I have seen and GZs own words.

Thanks for responding respecfully...this was a good post by you...logically thought out in its entirety...and I appreciate that.  Thats rare in here.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown, you are a gentleman. Said it before. Decided to say it again.
And yes. The dynamics of board life is what you said. All boards are like that. But you are no longer that new, buddy. And I consider you a friend.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



For all we know, TM did get what he deserved. My belief is that he initiated a fight and was very violently beating GZ. And a man doesn't scream like that if he's not in some serious danger.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Like I said...shes awesome...no complaints here.  And again, I definitely see the motivation behind your last sentence .  Lower the hammer and then pucker up...I get it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



If GZ was a man... I don't think we'd be talking about this.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

That pic of Betty Page on the bomb would make an awesome avie.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And how are you defining "man" in this context?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



No.  I don't think you do.  I'm not puckering up.  I gain nothing from what I said other than getting it off my chest.  Just the opposite, she'll probably negg me for what I said, and it would be deserved.  What I said was for you, and to get it off my chest, not her.  

Probably wasting my breath, you appear to be playing some video game.   Some day you may be the leader / elder of a group... maybe then you'll understand... or not.  The world is not out to get you... there is no win here.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?



I believe he's subscribing to the lowbrow notion that a "man" is a violent thug who beats people bloody, rather than using a gun to defend himself.  In this particular calculation, Trayvon Martin, as portrayed by the defense counsel, would be a "real man", rather than the trashy, uncivilized brute most civilized people would view that portrayal to be.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?



Oddly the appropriate response is to pummel back.  Then when the fight is over shake hands.  That's the way we used to do it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



In this context, I'm defining man as a person that would not have had to kill the teen to disengage in the fight with the teen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?
> ...



No.  Beating on GZ was not a manly act either.  No honor in beating on a person who won't fight back.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What should a "man" do to disengage a fight with the teen????


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



So GZ should be punished more because TM did an unhonorable unmanly unlawful beating of GZ???


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?
> ...



That sort of asinine "cracker culture" is EXACTLY why Trayvon and other teens/young men are nasty thugs these days.  Congratulations on being part of the problem instead of part of the solution.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Which implies that there is some occasion when you believe there IS honor is beating on a person.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



First, he should have some training in fighting, so that when he's in a fight he does not have to kill someone to defend himself.  If he has no training... stay in the truck.  Went out anyway?  ok just push him off.  Tell him the cops are on the way.. and walk away.  He had the ability to scoot them to the sidewalk then off again but not the ability to disengage?  I can think of dozens of ways.  Elbow, knee or fist to the groin.  Thumb to the eye socket.  There's a good spot just above the clavical that you can press your thumb on and move him back.  There's acting like a crazy guy.  All he had to do was stay disengaged for a couple min the cops were on the way.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?
> ...



Ah man...that world is long gone, unfortunately. Still...if someone is pummeling me and I am trying to pummel back but I am getting light headed from my head being pounded and I don't know this guys intentions on when or even IF he stops AFTER I pass out..you can bet your butt if I have a gun on me, I am going to use it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It depends on your definition of the word "unhonorable".  If trayvon is kicking a guys butt that is trying to pull a gun on him then I would call that self defense in an honorable way.

I know I know, GZ doesnt say it happened that way, but if Trayvon were here..he would and he would use GZs own words to do it.

He would say I punched him because i thought he was going for a weapon and then I continued to punch him because he kept going for it on his hip when he was on the ground...

GZ would have a tuff time defending that based on his own words in tapes where he describes reaching just before being punched and then again when the gun is exposed during the struggle on the ground....thats the way Trayvon would put it if he were able to and the jury would put 2 and 2 together pretty quick...hmmmm.  1) Stange man following in the dark, 2) when asked why? 3) he  reached for a phone that wasnt there, 4) got hit, and 5)continued to get hit when he went for the gun...6) eventually the kid wasnt able to keep him from getting the gun and the adult grabbed and without warning shot him in the chest.  The adult never identified himself, and never defused the situation earlier knowing full well this was a teen...he said so to the 911 dispatch.

The jury could ponder that...and then couple that with the kid (minor) being followed by a stranger in the dark and rain and you can at least see how maybe one juror might agree with him. I would bet all.  Illegal use of a firearm...how many years for that?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



This one time... a teen was getting verbally picked on by a group of teens on a HS school bus.  Not by me.  The teen decides to start a fight with someone and choose me.  I ducked his punches, he charged, I pulled his head down put him in a headlock and pinned him.  Let him get the fight out...  shook his hand afterwards and told him I hadn't been one of the guys picking on him but it was a good fight and if anyone did pick on him again they would have to fight me too.  No one picked on him again.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You mean a man should lay there and get pummeled?
> ...



This is very interesting.

They pummel each other equally with the same amount of wounds that GZ shows in the photos, right after the fight.

After they are done they shake hands.

Trayvon goes home. His Father sees him all messed up.

What would Mr Martin do at this time?

Tell you what I would do.

I'd call the police about the adult that beat up my minor.

Assault of a minor.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Yes ma'am.  I used to wrestle in HS and Col, played a lot of football, and also was into Judo.   There can be honor in a fair fight.  For you that might be nerf bats?  I also hunt game.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'm sorry.  Was this supposed to somehow impress me, rather than making me look at you with the intense disdain of a civilized person in the presence of a Neanderthal?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sorry about your tiny penis.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

I see guys beating on each other all the time. But in a ring. Still..what is the difference? They are beating each other up for sport. Some beat others up because they are bullies. Most wind up getting killed if they pick the wrong victim.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Understood.  This is sexist but, I'd be applauding you for shooting this teen and would not have expected you to be able to fight the teen football player off.   More particularly I'd be in a Rage over what the teen did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I see, so I should have let him beat on me and shot and killed him rather than put him in a head lock.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2013)

Question for TM advocates:

If it could be shown that GZ did not stalk TM and that he did not initiate the physical conflict, would you still want GZ convicted?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

*this thread has drifted into the surreal --LOL*


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

I got a story. True, too.

I was about 16, close to 17. My boyfriends friends girlfriend hung out with us all the time. She was a quiet little thing but for some stupidly idiotic reason, I didn't like her. Maybe I was jealous of her. Hell, I dunno. I just didn't like her. Then one day I said I was gonna beat her ass. She never said a word. Just sat there all quiet. To me and my idiotic mind, that was permission to continue my assinine behavior. So I made it a point to always tell her I was gonna beat her ass.
One day we were all at the pizza parlor and I said my usual stupid shit and I guess she had had enough. She said "lets go outside. I am so very tired of hearing this. Come out and beat my ass then". So I get up, acting all bad ass and go outside where she commences to beat the living tar out of me. As I sat in the alley, which was very wet from rain, dazed, I saw before me a hand. When I looked up to see who that hand belonged to, it was her. I reached back, and she raised me up, brushed the hair out of my face, then tried to dust off the wet goop from the alley...and I reciprocated. She said "let's shake, forget this, and be friends now, ok?" and I said I would be honored.

I learned a lesson that day. Lots of lessons, actually.

Don't pick on people you think are weaker than you.
Being a bully is being idiotic.
Do not go in wet alleys. They stink, lol.
Hands that reach out to you are sometimes friendly hands.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It was cold and you just don't do it for me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



What's better.  Assault of a minor in self defense, or killing of a minor in self defense?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2013)

Did Zimmerman even KNOW Martin was a minor or 17 years old? OR was all he was seeing was someone suspicious so he followed due to past burglaries, then got jumped, then got his head banged, then shot him all without knowing he even killed the guy. He didn't KNOW until he was told Martin was dead.

Don't know about some of y'all, but I damn sure don't plan to do the time out sign and ask whomever is beating me up how old they are, their race, their sex or even why they are beating me up. If I have a gun, I'm gonna shoot that sucker...and I don't care if it's a tall heavyset 14 year old.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Question for TM advocates:
> 
> If it could be shown that GZ did not stalk TM and that he did not initiate the physical conflict, would you still want GZ convicted?



No.  IMO the negligence was chasing his suspect in the rain at night. I'm a hunter, you don't go after a living thing while armed unless you intend to shoot it. Negligent homicide.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Question for TM advocates:
> 
> If it could be shown that GZ did not stalk TM and that he did not initiate the physical conflict, would you still want GZ convicted?



If GZ would have stayed in his truck, I would be in his camp 100%.  Leaving the truck gave the logical perception that he was stalking and following to the person being followed.

If at some point GZ identified himself...I would be more in his camp.  Even to Trayvons death, that kid still didnt know who this man was.

I dont think GZs intentions were bad...I think the perception he gave off was bad.  The bad part for GZ with me is that he knew it and continued.

He is the very reason that cops do not tell private citizens..."okay you go that way and Ill go that way...we will meet in the middle and catch this bad guy"...they advise you to stay away and wait for them...he didnt do it and he knew better...he had the training and the knowledge...he didnt use it.

So we are left with the exact reason why "we dont need you to do that".  A dead teen and a man on trial for defending himself and public divided and outraged.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Did Zimmerman even KNOW Martin was a minor or 17 years old? OR was all he was seeing was someone suspicious so he followed due to past burglaries, then got jumped, then got his head banged, then shot him all without knowing he even killed the guy. He didn't KNOW until he was told Martin was dead.
> 
> Don't know about some of y'all, but I damn sure don't plan to do the time out sign and ask whomever is beating me up how old they are, their race, their sex or even why they are beating me up. If I have a gun, I'm gonna shoot that sucker...and I don't care if it's a tall heavyset 14 year old.




in the dispatch call zimmerman said he looks like he is in his late teens 

when asked


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Who said anything about self defense?
I'm responding to... 





> Oddly the appropriate response is to pummel back.  Then when the fight is over shake hands.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did Zimmerman even KNOW Martin was a minor or 17 years old? OR was all he was seeing was someone suspicious so he followed due to past burglaries, then got jumped, then got his head banged, then shot him all without knowing he even killed the guy. He didn't KNOW until he was told Martin was dead.
> ...



Which could also indicate 18 or 19.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Pummel back means hit and or fight back in self defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2013)

On a lighter note, a tropical storm has developed in the Middle Atlantic, named Chantal.

Ironic? You tell me.

Tropical Storm Chantal Forms in Atlantic; Warnings Issued - weather.com Tropics Getting Busy


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Or even early twenties.... it was dark in the rain... he had a hoodie on.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Pummel back means hit and or fight back in self defense.



Again, not my point.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Case law in Florida where a judgment of acquittal should have been granted.
> 
> Law of Self Defense ? Jenkins v. Florida, 942 So.2d 910 (FL Ct. App. 2006)



Why Zimmermans Motion for Acquittal Should Have Been Granted

Le·gal In·sur·rec·tion


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Did Zimmerman even KNOW Martin was a minor or 17 years old? OR was all he was seeing was someone suspicious so he followed due to past burglaries, then got jumped, then got his head banged, then shot him all without knowing he even killed the guy. He didn't KNOW until he was told Martin was dead.
> ...



Correct...late teens is what he said.  Thats the problem with following in the dark...sometimes your suspicions are wrong...stay in your truck.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



yes i was merely posting what zimmerman said when questioned by dispatch


----------



## KissMy (Jul 7, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So because GZ could not fight, he is guilty?

Most people can't fight & most fight training is a marketing gimmick to fleece money from suckers. I grew up in a very rough area. Fighting, guns, & knives a way of life & was the entertainment on a Saturday night. Karate black belts, mean green killing machine Marines, etc came through trying to prove their manhood. There were those of us who could fight & those who could not. Most of the could-not's were the trained cocky, mouthy idiots. Then there were the ones like me who never started a fight or swung first but won every one & rarely got hit at all in the entire fight.

The trained mouthes all had something to prove as most bullying thugs do. My High School Principal could not believe all the fights I was in & claimed I did not start any of them. So I made an agreement with him that I would (snitch) let him know who & when some bully said they would kick my ass next. He made it a point to be watching me when the next couple of fights started & one included me knocking out a teacher who jumped on my back during a fight & I thought it was another thug. The teacher was furious, but the principal told him to STFU & patted me on the back.

By the time I was 17 I had beat several 30 & 40 year olds into submission. I probably fought 50 times by the time I was 20 years old. But only a inhumane fuck-up would beat someone who was not fighting back, begging for help or retreating. The laws are clear on that fact as well. If you are going to act as an inhumane animal toward another then you deserve to be killed like the inhumane animal you are.

TM was a drug dealer, thief & bully. Beating the hell out of snitches was his standard MO. He was a cocky fuck who bragged about repeatedly beating snitches because their bloody nose did not bleed enough the first time. His friends pleaded with him to stop beating people before he got into serious trouble. But TM could not control himself. I have known his type of personality most of my life. GZ did the right thing taking out this piece of trash.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Pummel back means hit and or fight back in self defense.
> ...



What's you point?  That you personally would try to cash in on your son's crime, or that you'd rather I killed your kid than punch him back in self defense?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I don't care if it is an early teen or a late teen. They jump on me and begin to make me see stars and I happen to have a gun, they are going to see stars and never return. Period.

12 year old girl gangbangers carry box cutters around to bully others. BOX cutters! And some of those 12 year olds look like they are in their 20's and are just as big.
In short...hit me or swing at me and I have a gun? You are dead.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Provide the permalink where I made such a correlation and I will address it!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



>>> So because GZ could not fight, he is guilty?

Not Guilty of 2nd degree murder.  But is "possibly" guilty of negligence resulting in involuntary manslaughter.  But you make good points.

>>> But only a inhumane fuck-up would beat someone who was not fighting back, begging for help or retreating.  If you are going to act as an inhumane animal toward another then you deserve to be killed like the inhumane animal you are.

Agreed 100%.  My question to you then is..  from the evidence you've heard do you think TM was "wailing" on GZ as GZ says he was? 

The sole eye witness to anything like fighting said TM was on top arms going down.. GZ said he scooted on then off the sidewalk... that explains the scratches.  I see NO evidence of a brutal beating.  I hear someone screaming like they are dying, but I see no evidence of it.  It looks like GZ got maybe one punch to the nose.  Maybe he was slapping at GZ's hands.  I just don't see the brutal beating and strangulation that GZ is talking about.  Not seeing much of any evidence of a real fight I just don't get it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 8, 2013)

Why GZ will walk.....

George Zimmerman Probably Won't Be Convicted of Murder or Manslaughter -- Here's Why - ABC News


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I have knocked many people out with less damage than GZ had. Internal damage is more serious than external. I see many swollen lumps on GZ's head. Those were hard hits that rattled his brain. I would hit people with an upper cut or to the side of the head & it would snap their head so fast it knocked them out cold. It barely made a mark on their skin, but they would have a lump.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

It's how this case should be viewed, 25.  It's a shame that it wasn't from the start.  Instead we had "journalists" who shaped the story to reflect THEIR view of what THEY thought happened in Sanford, Florida.

The narrative they pushed was that a racist, vigilante wannabe...profiled a young black "boy" because of the color of his skin...hunted him down...and then shot him without provocation.

In the process of doing so they used old photos of Trayvon Martin to make him look more innocent...and suppressed any photos of how Martin was actually looking that night.  I leave it to you to decide...does the person in this video look like a "child"?

Trayvon Martin?s trip to 7-11 seen in newly released video* - NY Daily News


----------



## sitarro (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> It is his actions that caused the incident to happen, not Martins



Do you honestly believe the crap you write or are you just trying to piss off the intelligent people on this board.. I'm curious Luissa, there are a couple of hundred Trayvons actually murdered each year in Chicago, what are your thoughts on those?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> It's how this case should be viewed, 25.  It's a shame that it wasn't from the start.  Instead we had "journalists" who shaped the story to reflect THEIR view of what THEY thought happened in Sanford, Florida.
> 
> The narrative they pushed was that a racist, vigilante wannabe...profiled a young black "boy" because of the color of his skin...hunted him down...and then shot him without provocation.
> 
> ...



Yeah...i never bought into the whole "child" talk from the start.  It was very obvious as to what the media was doing from the start and it was disgusting imo.  It was also disgusting to me because I knew it was a loser in the trial.  They will have a tuff enough time proving he didnt commit self defense...they have no chance in proving he was racist.  So why would they even go there?  Well the political pressure and the Al and Jessie protests. 

I pushed all of the previous events from both of them aside including anything to do with race and went strictly on the exact moments from start to finish with all of the information provided.  How would it look to me if I only heard the audio?...how would it look to me if I only saw a video with no audio?  How would it look to me if I was a concerned citizen seeing someone suspicious in front of a home that was just burglarized 3 wks earlier?....and then finally where I am now...how would it look to be the 17 year old coming home from the store and followed by someone I dont know in a strange neighborhood in the dark and rain? 

What is GZs side?  And what I think would be Trayvons side if he were alive to refute it himself?  Thats it.

Not trying to be a jerk at all...just looking at some things from the other side...its not easy I have found out...it can be brutal...and it has been.

As to the images of him at the 7-11...to me he looks big...closer to an adult than the child he has been portrayed as...no question about it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

A soccer referee who was punched by a player after calling a foul on him  during a recreational soccer game in Utah died Saturday night, a week  after he was hit once in the face.​Soccer Referee Dies, One Week After Being Felled By Punch : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



in the eye of the law it isnt how much injury zimmerman recieved

it is if he reasonably feared for his life

there are many self defense where the shooter had mo injuries what so ever


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

> from the evidence you've heard do you think TM was "wailing" on GZ as GZ says he was?



You didn't ask me, but I will answer. 

Yes.

And I believe that is Z screaming because in essence, Z looks like a pansy to me and he was getting the worst...hence..screaming for help. And that voice sounds a deeper than a 17 year olds would.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 8, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



A chicago clown, you boys know all about guns don't you?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> A soccer referee who was punched by a player after calling a foul on him  during a recreational soccer game in Utah died Saturday night, a week  after he was hit once in the face.​Soccer Referee Dies, One Week After Being Felled By Punch : The Two-Way : NPR



"The suspect was close to Portillo and punched him once in the face as a  result of the call.* It was initially believed that Portillo had minor  injuries as a result of the assault,"* according to a Salt Lake Police Release. "However, he was  transported by ambulance to Intermountain Medical Center and was found  to have serious internal head injuries. He was listed in critical  condition."​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > A soccer referee who was punched by a player after calling a foul on him  during a recreational soccer game in Utah died Saturday night, a week  after he was hit once in the face.​Soccer Referee Dies, One Week After Being Felled By Punch : The Two-Way : NPR
> ...



it dont take much sometimes


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't think Trayvon Martin was scared at all that night.  He initially walks past Zimmerman's truck...up the sidewalk...then comes back and walks around the SUV?  Who the heck does THAT on a dark and rainy night in an area you're not familiar with?  What's going through Trayvon's head while he's doing that?  It's hard to see him as scared at that point.  Even before Zimmerman get's out of his truck it appears that Martin is looking for a confrontation.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's how this case should be viewed, 25.  It's a shame that it wasn't from the start.  Instead we had "journalists" who shaped the story to reflect THEIR view of what THEY thought happened in Sanford, Florida.
> ...



Come on...Trayvon Martin played middle linebacker on his high school football team.  That's the position that you give to someone who LIKES to hit.  You don't give it to guys like George Zimmerman!  I mean the more you look at this...the more it's obvious that what REALLY happened in Sanford, Florida that night is NOT what the main stream media decided happened.  Just saying...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's how this case should be viewed, 25.  It's a shame that it wasn't from the start.  Instead we had "journalists" who shaped the story to reflect THEIR view of what THEY thought happened in Sanford, Florida.
> ...



the cash register guy in that 7-11 tape is taller then zimmerman


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> *I don't think Trayvon Martin was scared at all that night.*  He initially walks past Zimmerman's truck...up the sidewalk...then comes back and walks around the SUV?  Who the heck does THAT on a dark and rainy night in an area you're not familiar with?  What's going through Trayvon's head while he's doing that?  It's hard to see him as scared at that point.  Even before Zimmerman get's out of his truck it appears that Martin is looking for a confrontation.



I agree again...I think Trayvon was anything but scared that night...scared?  No.  Very irritated?  yes and perhaps even *mad* about being followed.

I made that case for GZ earlier in June....the going around the truck does not show being scared...it suggests he was sizing him up, imo.

But, on the other hand this hurts GZ also to me, because this is where it is clear to him that the situation is escalated and that this individual is probably not too happy about being followed.  So GZs next moves are very important to me here.  Tray then runs away up the path, so although tray is not happy he doesnt do anything at this point...he actually runs away and towards his condo (in that direction).  GZ  exits his truck and then is running after him up the same path on foot.  Not a good move, imo.  But GZ didnt want to lose him...especially with the cops on the way.  But the perception he is now giving to this person he now knows isnt very happen is that he is following without identifying himself.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Ok, get Limbaugh's testicles out of your eyes so you can read this:

This case HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH STAND YOUR GROUND. *That is exactly what Martin did.* Zimmerman was the THREAT, not Martin! TM stood his ground to neutralize that threat. Sadly, the aggressor had a gun and used it, apparently when he was getting his ass whipped!  

Now; after you have finished swallowing the juice you sucked out of Hannity's underpants,
this ought to go down real easy for ya:

In regard to STALKING:

After reviewing the Florida Statues  I noticed  that 784.048 (1) (b,) seems to  define  "repeatedly" as applicable to Florida state law:

Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, evidencing a continuity of purpose. "

Interpretation is crucial here.  Perhaps the Florida Supreme Court would  be the ultimate authority to decide if GZ's actions warrants the application of the above rule.  The writers of this law included the  phrase "however short" in  the law and thereby invalidated any necessity to  violate the  statute  by following or harassing someone for days or weeks.

I think it would be reasonable to say that the series of acts instigated by GZ on the night he shot and killed Trayvon Martin would satisfy the legal definition of the word "repeatedly."

1. Spotting and trailing Martin in his vehicle.

2. Getting out of his vehicle to follow Martin further.

3. Chasing Martin.

4. Approaching Martin , engaging and shooting him.
*


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Actually, he played cornerback from the tapes I saw...and was pretty good at it too.  He was a good athlete...he played both ways in HS...was pretty good on the offensive end also.  I would bet he was probably in line for a scholarship somewhere.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Hispanics are caucasians? Hispanics can be of any race. Those I believe most of them are considered mongoloid and not caucasian. 

Also, Caucasians are white? I'd love you to ask the millions of people living in India what color they are. Because they are very much caucasians.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...










Hyperbole doesn't do you any favors Sallow.  None of what you claimed is true.  Not a bit of it and if you bothered to do some research you would see how far off base you are.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...







According to the accounts I've read GZ had stopped following TM and was walking back to his truck and TM was following him to the truck.  Is that true?  And if it is true, your assertion is toast.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Mongoloid? 
Actually the majority of Hispanics in the US listed themselves as white for a race.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




I read somewhere that Zimmmerman specifically said he did NOT want to confront folks in another situation...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



To avoid being reported to Immigration Control and Enforcement. /sarcasm.

Look, this has nothing to do with the actual case. His race should be a minutial issue. Only liberals with agendas and political vendettas have an issue with his race. Its like all the pent up racial hatred is suddenly focused on one person for defending himself... "he has to be a racist, my liberal mind can't encompass any other possibility!"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



George Zimmerman: "I Didn't Want to Confront Him and It Wasn't My Job"

Close enough?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Did not see any lumps.  Must have missed em? No knock out no concusion.  GZ was up and fine right after killing him.  I've also knocked folks out with one punch. None of them jumped up fine a sec later.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

You saw him jump up, RKM?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Then why are right wingers so worried about everyone knowing he is hispanic? 
Why are right wingers so worried about him being called white hispanic? 
Liberal mind set? How about the right wing mind set? Why do so many right wingers want to paint Martin has some thug criminal? 
And why exactly did he look suspicious that night? It was raining, one usually wears a hood when it is raining. 
My issue with the case has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with a man shooting a unarmed teenager who had committed no crime. One should be able to walk to the store without being followed. I also have a problem with a man playing wanna be cop. 

And speaking of liberal mind set...I thought liberals loved to cater to Hispanics? Aren't we always trying get their votes? So which is it? 


And your first sentence wasn't sarcasm.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Westwall said:
			
		

> I have a PhD in geology...we MUST learn a TON of physics to obtain that degree (equivalent of a Masters) so know more about physics than you probably do. Whenever you simplify something like you are doing you open yourself up to all sorts of problems.



Hmm, I respectfully disagree! I opt for the acronym K.I.S.S. M.Y. A.S.S ( *K*eep *I*t* Si*mple *S*tupid *M*aybe *Y*ou'll *A*chieve *S*ome *S*uccess!)



> The real world is rarely simple when humanity comes into it. People have a tendency to screw up all sorts of things and a fight is a good example of that. There is zero evidence that GZ is a maniac. There is ample evidence that he is a overly zealous neighborhood watch guy with delusions of grandeur.



You are trying too hard to be something you obviously are not: a person with class! Come on back down to earth and your rambling may begin to make some sort of sense!



> One of you CSI types made the comment that how could anyone take martial arts classes for 3 years and not be able to defend themselves in a fight. It is plain to see that GZ is not a physical person. His physical intelligence (i.e. how well he can maintain balance, his sense of tempo etc.) seems to be pretty low so his inability to defend himself is no surprise.



Eh, yeah, right! Like YOU would know. But if your assessment of GZ were true it would definitely bolster my unsubstantiated premise that he had his gun out  before the fight ensued. Your assessment of his weak physical state certainly lends credence to that theory!



> You have jumped to a conclusion and like Mr. Nifong did a few years back you will ignore anything that brings your conclusion into doubt.


No, I will NOT ignore ANYTHING that brings my conclusion into doubt. I welcome that!  But most, not all, of the superfluous RW drivel that flows through this thread isn't worthy of my consideration



> Mr. nifong lost his law license for that transgression....



Well, he probably was a right wing idiot so no loss!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Close,  but I think this story referenced two other incidents where Zimmerman specifically told police he wanted to avoid contact with suspicious persons.

I'm sure I say the article in the last 9 days...but I haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



How can you tell me when I am and am not being sarcastic? That would imply you can read my mind or something.

Well, liberals don't see Zimmerman as a Hispanic.... so there's the problem. We are talking about the Liberal mindset here, since this case has been driven by the left from day one. I will not respond to diversionary tactics on your part. Address the subject matter of my argument, or else I shall cease any further replies. Don't beat around the bush with me Luissa.

You were not watching any of the case closely, even after starting this thread. Zimmerman was disproven as wanting to be a wannabe cop, his teacher said he wanted to be a prosecutor or a lawyer. Did you miss the part where they proved he had no racial hatred of any kind? Given that Sanford had a crime rate higher than 96% of our nation, it explains his behavior.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Question for TM advocates:
> ...



You make some points. But, you avoided really answering the scenario.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial-212.html#post7498655
Post #8442
Read the post and quit drawing straw men.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I started the thread as a mod to cut down on reported posts and closing of threads. Which was stated in the OP. 
Did I claim I watched the trial closely? 
Diversionary tactics? 
You responded to my post about Hispanics listing themselves as white with a paragraph about the liberal mindset and liberals painting Zimmerman as a racist. 

It seems to me you want to spend more time attacking liberals and me, then the posts you are responding to. One might consider that a diversionary tactic.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

westwall said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The accounts you have read are nothing more than regurgitations of what Zimmerman  said happened. How did Z get hit in the face as alleged if he was was walking back to his truck?  Was he walking backwards or what?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

EMMANUEL BURGESS - SETTING THE STAGE


On  February 2, 2012, Zimmerman placed a call to Sanford police after  spotting a young black man he recognized peering into the windows of a  neighbor's empty home, according to several friends and neighbors.


*"I  don't know what he's doing. I don't want to approach him, personally,"  *Zimmerman said in the call, which was recorded. The dispatcher advised  him that a patrol car was on the way. By the time police arrived,  according to the dispatch report, the suspect had fled.


On  February 6, the home of another Twin Lakes resident, Tatiana Demeacis,  was burglarized. Two roofers working directly across the street said  they saw two African-American men lingering in the yard at the time of  the break-in. A new laptop and some gold jewelry were stolen. One of the  roofers called police the next day after spotting one of the suspects  among a group of male teenagers, three black and one white, on bicycles.


Police  found Demeacis's laptop in the backpack of 18-year-old Emmanuel  Burgess, police reports show, and charged him with dealing in stolen  property. Burgess was the same man Zimmerman had spotted on February 2.


Burgess  had committed a series of burglaries on the other side of town in 2008  and 2009, pleaded guilty to several, and spent all of 2010 incarcerated  in a juvenile facility, his attorney said. He is now in jail on parole  violations.



George Zimmerman: Prelude to a shooting | Reuters
​


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

We are no longer sticky.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



When you and your party are hell bent on convicting the man as a murderer and a racist, you will do just about everything to dodge. You hit the nail on the head. I attack liberals for their blatant hypocrisy on this issue. I will go on the offensive each an every time I see it. First of all, they use this on multiple fronts to push an agenda, which ranges from gun control to civil rights. Second, many black kids die in Chicago each day, and none of you (I repeat) none of you give a rats ass. But if someone remotely resembling a white man kills a black kid in some remote area of Florida, the gloves come off. Torches and pitchforks. Off with his head!

If you were serious about this trial, you would see the slew of injustices being perpetrated against this man. The political pressure from the left mainly drove this issue. 

I'm sick of it. And by the way, paragraphs don't consist of ONE SENTENCE. If you don't want to be attacked, don't be a hypocrite. This lack of objectivity and compassion via the left is astounding.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> We are no longer sticky.



No biggie. None of the other Zimmerman threads are either.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He shot the young man in self defense. One does not need to shoot someone in self defense if they aren't committing a crime AKA ASSAULT.

Why do you think liberals are trying so hard to depict Zimmerman as white instead of Hispanic?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Here is your original post....Notice the post you quoted. 
I will break it down for you, since you are having issues.



> Only liberals with agendas and political vendettas have an issue with his race.


My response


> Then why are right wingers so worried about everyone knowing he is hispanic?
> Why are right wingers so worried about him being called white hispanic?
> Liberal mind set? How about the right wing mind set? Why do so many right wingers want to paint Martin has some thug criminal?





> My issue with the case has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with a man shooting a unarmed teenager who had committed no crime. One should be able to walk to the store without being followed. I also have a problem with a man playing wanna be cop.


To add to the wanna be cop comment, since you pointed out Zimmerman want to be a lawyer. 


> Prosecutors in the Trayvon Martin shooting case have informed the court of a new exhibit that they claim shows defendant George Zimmerman once applied to become a police officer.Prosecutors: George Zimmerman applied to be a police officer - U.S. News



I think I clearly responded to your post. I am not the one playing the diversion game.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Your response isn't an issue. Its your lack of facts. Lets try this again:

Wannabe cop? Debunked:

Zimmerman Update: BLOCKBUSTER: State witness says Zimmerman wanted to be Prosecutor!

If all you can do is argue me over words and not substance, you will lose each and every time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't understand why the left wants to look so stupid. You people have no facts or care about using such things.

All you have is to try to paint whites as the bad guys and blacks as a victim. Zimmerman isn't even white for pissing up a tree loud. 

Jeezzzz you fuckers are weird.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > We are no longer sticky.
> ...





True,  but it still feels as though we've been demoted.  

Time to hit the hay...night MeBelle,  night all.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They want to use the rioting and violence as a means to take our guns away.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



My party? What party is that?
How do you know what I give rats ass about? 
Once again, I don't care what race either was, I have a problem with a man following an unarmed teenager for no reason. I have also stated I don't want him to get 2nd degree murder a few times, I believe he should get manslaughter. 

How about I play your game, until you stop assuming things about me, I won't respond to you. Lack of compassion? Hypocrite? Read the threads on this subject, and show me how much compassion the right has had for Martin and his family, how about his girlfriend? 
Go spread your lies somewhere else, I am not falling for your bullshit.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



First off the saying " wanna be cop" is a saying. I am sorry your head is too far up your ass to realize that.
Second, he applied to be a cop at one point. Wouldn't that mean at one point he wanted to be a cop???? 
And substance? Is assuming things about someone who disagrees with you substance?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That's quite enough. I don't care if you are a moderator, Luissa, you are still capable of showing respect. You demand so much of it from this community, then you assail me with obscenities. I am doing everything I possibly can to avoid crossing lines because of who and what you are in regards to this website. 

With that being said, you are now getting upset and defensive with me because via "my little game" I've debunked your key premise, Zimmerman was not racist, nor was he a "cop wannabe." Now, if you are so repulsed by the truth that you are willing to make things up about someone, go right ahead. But you won't get away with it around me. Trayvon's girlfriend was a disaster, she was combative and uncooperative. She willfully lied to Mr. De La Rionda about going to Martin's funeral, she admitted she couldn't read a deposition she claimed to have written herself.

Oh by the way, manslaughter may be a lesser charge, but after the beating the prosecution took the past two weeks, they are wanting this nightmare to end. Zimmerman was not following him "for no reason." He had in mind previous burglaries in that neighborhood, and performing his duty to protect the neighborhood he promised to watch over. He had no malice or ill will, no spite, no nothing for which you claim he had. I have the utmost compassion for Sabrina and Tracy, but they should have been more vigilant in watching over their son. Actions have consequences. I feel sorry for them that Mr. Crump and other people in the media chose to delude them into thinking this was an issue of race. Only scum like Crump and others choose to exploit a tragedy. However, that doesn't alter reality. Martin was foolish enough to attack someone with a weapon, he died for his mistake.

But I have to get in bed. You can wallow in your own factual dissonance if you wish. I cannot stop you from having your own opinion, nor do I wish to partake in such behavior. But out of respect for your position, and your authority, I will cease and desist any further responses until the dawn. Good night, Luissa.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Assail you with obscenities? Bullshit was the only obscene word I said in that post. 
Bringing up that I am a mod? What does me being a mod have to do with anything?
Zimmerman a racist? Show me in this thread where I have called Zimmerman a racist.
Zimmerman has stated he was not performing his block watch duties the night of the murders, plus previous burglaries does not prove Martin looked suspicious. 

Such behavior? You have assumed how many things about me tonight? I think you need to look into your own behavior. And before you go to bed, look up the saying wanna be cop and the fact Zimmerman had previously applied to be a cop. And when you wake up tomorrow don't use my mod status as a debate tool. Why do so many do that? I am not posting in red, therefore I am posting as a poster. Get over it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



1. You made such a contention. How can you sit there and lie to me about it being "a saying" and then use the fallacious argument that "he applied to be a cop"? What does that have to do with anything? If you are trying the "state of mind" argument, you will find that such a defense failed by the 5th day of the trial. I have presented you with the facts, and with the observations that many other people here have made about the trial, yet you sit there and dismiss them on purpose.

2. I've watched this entire trial. I don't assume, I observe. Your argument is based on emotion, your disagreement is the same, you rely on assumptions, not facts. I cannot help those with a selective memory.

I don't make a habit of ignoring moderators if I can help it, but you are a rare exception to this rule. 

Now, I'm turning off my phone and going to sleep. You have a good night, Luissa.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Its a good question.  But, imo, its a loaded question.  It cannot be proven that he didn't stalk and follow...hes on tape with 911 doing it and the perception was clearly there from the followee.

That said....No I would not convict him, not of M2....he was overcharged from the get go.  At the moment, the worst the jury could find is Involuntary Manslaughter and that may be pushing it with the way the prosecution has handled this case, IMO.  

The defense still has their case to present and they may present evidence that gets a quick verdict of not guilty.  I'm anxious to see it.

Time will tell, but more O'Mara is better, imo...less of West...although Wests exchange with DD is the best comic relief I have seen in a trial in awhile.  An older white guy trying to understand the language of ebonics from a less than cooperative witness had me spitting water more than once...lol.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I am talking about your assumptions about me. You never answered what party you assumed I was apart of. And you still have not showed me where I called Zimmerman a racist in this thread. ( another assumption) 
All your proved was the defense presented evidence he wanted to go to law school. While the prosecution presented that he applied for the Police Academy but was rejected. He also applied for a ride along with the Sanford Police Department. In my opinion the saying wanna be cop applies to him. 
And why do you keep bringing up the fact I am a moderator? And for future reference USMB does not allow you to put moderators on ignore and as a moderator I cannot put posters on ignore.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Because as such, your behavior is unbecoming. I am protesting it. You do have a position of authority here, but even so, you cannot possibly be allowed to mistreat other posters on these boards.  And thank you for that little tidbit, I'll just have to learn some valuable lessons in self restraint while debating with you, since I am unable to ignore you. Perhaps you could benefit from doing likewise. 

Unfortunately for me, I am an insomniac. I'm only responding to lull myself to sleep.

I'll give you this much, you are consistent, but not without a sense of irony. Still, you are wrong. Zimmerman's stated goal was to be an attorney, and possibly a prosecutor. None of your "wannabe cop" argument will change that. 

Now that I am dozing off, perhaps you can mull over your lack of facts, and engage me with a fresh mind in them morning. Good night for the final time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I thought that "standing your ground" meant that you were there first and didn't want to be moved from that point.

Following someone around, and shooting them after calling 911 and being told "we don't need you to do that" when you've stated that you're going to follow them doesn't really qualify as "standing your ground" because you had to move the ground you were standing on.

If someone comes up and threatens to kick your ass while you're waiting in line, and then throws hands on you?  Feel free to shoot them (if you have a CCL) where they stand, because you're standing your ground and don't want to be moved from it.

Following someone and trying to claim the same thing?  Sorry, but you've moved your ground and are no longer standing on it.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



How am I mistreating you? Because I responded to you assuming what party I belong to, that you claimed I think zimmerman is a racist, that I don't care about the black men dying in Chicago, or that I am some how going to use my mod status against you? 
Or was it when I responded to your post about the liberal mindset, when you claimed I only cared about the case because of Martin's race? 
His stated goal? A stated goal is more evidence than actual proof he applied for the academy and for a ride along? Which can be backed up. 

I will repeat this one more time as a poster( notice I am posting in black not red). Leave my moderator status out of it. It has no bearing on the discussion. 
And as for mistreating. Stop playing the victim while you keep making assumptions about me. Go to bed, you need the sleep.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't think Trayvon Martin was scared at all that night.*  He initially walks past Zimmerman's truck...up the sidewalk...then comes back and walks around the SUV?  Who the heck does THAT on a dark and rainy night in an area you're not familiar with?  What's going through Trayvon's head while he's doing that?  It's hard to see him as scared at that point.  Even before Zimmerman get's out of his truck it appears that Martin is looking for a confrontation.
> ...



Where does anyone say Zimmerman ran after him?  Making shit up again.
Here's the "child" Zimmerman saw:


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



It's a big deal that he's Hispanic only because the media initiatally painted a picture of a white man who was racist stalking a young teenaged black kid.
None of that was true.  When it was discovered that Zimmerman was actually Hispanic they ginned up the term "white Hispanic"--something I've never seen reported in the media at all.  It was purely CYA to continue their mistaken narrative.
The media sold a version of this story so at odds with reality it is a wonder no reporter was fired.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Applying to be a police officer does not make someone a "wannabe cop".  You are either grossly stupid or being disingenuous.
Zimmerman's statement that Martin looked suspicious was based on his behavior, which has come out already.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If one applies to be a cop, doesn't that mean he wanted to be a cop when applying? I think the stupid one is the one who thinks someone who applied to be a cop doesn't want to be a cop. 
What behavior was that? Looking at houses? Wearing a hood? Talking on a phone using a hands free device?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



OK, I see I'm going to have to use small words.
"Wannabe cop" has a specific meaning.  It means someone wants to act like a police officer even though he isn't one.  It doesn't mean he applied to be a police officer some time in his past.  About 25 years ago I applied to work for the CIA.  Does that make me a wannabe spy?  No, I dont think so.
There is no evidence Zimmerman wanted to be anything but a good neighbor, watchign out for his neighborhood.
Part of that watching was seeing "lil Trayvon" (another media lie--he was a big bruiser) looking in houses and generally conducting himself in a suspicious manner.  Given "lil Trayvon's" earlier history of burglary Zimmerman was doubtless on to something.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I guess you need to follow threads, and I will use small words. He applied to be a cop, he applied for a ride a long, he told his neighbor in Virginia he wanted to go into law enforcement, he enrolled in a coarse that involved an inside look into Sheriff office. He helped form a block watch, he called the 911 how many times? And for what reasons? 
Then he followed an innocent teenager while driving home while armed. If that doesn't scream wanna be cop to you, what does? It does to me, and you look stupid if you say it doesn't to you. 
You are no worse than Temple though. If one doesn't agree with you they have to be stupid. I am just glad you don't play the victim.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No one has to say it...its on the 911 tape as soon as he exits his truck...dismissing facts again?  Try to catch up and keep pace.

And the picture was already shown on here, but thanks for reshowing.  Its already been conceded that trayvon wasn't the child the media tried to depict.

Now back to the kiddie table with that retired guy where you belong...neither one of you are up to date and have little if no ability to comprehend simple basic facts, imo.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

Big bruiser? 
Lets get this straight, Zimmerman who spent hours playing pretend cop is not Wanna be cop, but a tall skinny black teenager is a big bruiser? Ha! 
He was 6ft tall and weighed 160lbs. Yeah! He was a big bruiser and Zimmerman wasn't a wanna be cop. Got it.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Is there a record of Martin's earlier history of burglary?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



None of that screams wannabe cop.  Your post screams wannabe smart.  And it fails.
He applied in July 2009, over 3 years previously.  A year later he went on a ride along.  I've done that myself.  I guess that makes me a wannabe cop too.
The whole business is idiotic.  He wasn't any more a "wannabe cop" than he was a "wannabe mortgage broker" since he worked in a mortgage risk company.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes.  It came out through the school police so not in official police files.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Your own description shows Trayvon was just an average American boy! Boys get in to fights just like their TV and movie heroes do. Yet, there is no evidence that he ever went out of his way to get into a fight with anyone or that he was suspended from school for fighting. HIs suspension was for being late for class or truancy. I'm afraid that those infractions you seem so eager to embellish do not add up to hardline criminal behavior. For you to even entertain the idea of using such trivialities to sway the jury is not only immoral it is as contemptuous as anything I have heard of!

As far as Zimmerman's neighborhood watch role, I've discovered that he did not even live at the complex where he confronted Martin. Further, he was NOT a member of the Neighbohood watch organization. George Zimmerman not a member of recognized neighborhood watch organization | theGrio
 This self appointed jerk was on his own and had no authority to follow, harass or do anything to  Martin who was apparently trying to get home!

I used Sarah Palin as the model for right wing stupidity and intolerance at its worst! I hope none of the all female jurors are as extreme in their views as she is.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yeah it does. A lot more than Martin screaming big bruiser. Lol


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



No, you're making shit up again.  The 911 tape has him breathing heavily.  Given he was obese he could have been walking. He never said he ran after Trayvon.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



^^^^^^
Stuck on stupid.

Sorry, honey.  I tried to explain this one to you in words you could understand.  But in your mind it happened just like the media reported: racist cop wannabe chases and shoots innocent black kid.  No facts can be allowed to dislodge that narrative.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Miami-Dade Police confirmed that it had been asked by school police to help identify the property taken from Martin's backpack. It notified school police that the jewelry did not match any that had been reported stolen.  
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1384652

That proves he has a history of burglary? 
And is that something Zimmerman would have known?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Have I called him a racist? 
A 160lb teenager is a big bruiser? 
Zimmerman isn't a wanna be cop, just a caring neighbor? 
Yeah, I am not the one stuck on stupid. Lol


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



He had women's jewelry and a screwdriver in his possession. He had no reasonable explanation for it.  The fact that it couldn't be tied to a known burglary isn't conclusive.
I already said it was not something ZImmerman knew.  But the two facts, Trayvon's prior experience and Zimmerman's suspicion about him add up.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yeah, you're on virtual ignore.  Waste of time.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You are right, it isn't conclusive to him having a history of burglary. 
Looking at houses add up?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'm sure Trayvon was a wannabe real estate agent.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Breathing heavy because he was in a rush...we know this because when he stopped his breathing changed, his voice changed, the wind in the background changed...everything changed...its very obvious when he started and stopped running...if you would just listen.  But you are to hell bent on disagreeing that you cant even concede known facts of both sides...even your own.

AND he was not obese at that time...in fact he was quite slim compared to now...a good 100-120 pounds slimmer.  Again you just arent up on this trial...he was breathing heavy because he was obese? Talk about making shit up! Lord!  LMAO.  You are completely lost.  Back to the kiddie table.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I realized you were a waste of time about two years ago. 
You said Martin has a history of burglary, which you can't prove. 
His stated he was a big bruiser at 160 lbs. 
and you stated someone who called the Cops quite often, who followed a teenager armed, and that had wanted to be a Cop for many years was not a wanna be cop. 
You should virtually ignore your posts, they are a joke.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Luissa (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



When I was a teenager we used to go look at houses, should we have been followed? 
When I was in Harlem an area known for crime I walked down the street to the bodega with my hood on looking at apartment buildings and the fire station,  should I have been followed? 
When I came back I was carrying a bag and I might have called my mom, would I have looked suspicious? 

Tell me again why Martin was suspicious?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



He weighed over 200lbs.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The doctor's report from the day after the shooting lists Zimmerman as being obese.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Yep a real tub-a-lard:

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...es/landscape_635/usa-crime-trayvon-martin.jpg

compared to this:

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop...atives/landscape_635/usa-florida-shooting.jpg


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

So what a fucking wet-back defended himself from a street thug. Over a dozen of these fuckers every fucking day die in Chicago but that isn't world news...

I wonder the fuck why??? I hope the Hispanic community wakes up to this and riots if this injustice on their brother occurs.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Neg for ignoring facts. The doctor listed him as obese.  He was 5'7 and 200lbs.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No need to take my word for it, I'm not a doctor.
But here is the report:
George Zimmerman Medical Report
page 4


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> As far as Zimmerman's neighborhood watch role, I've discovered that he did not even live at the complex where he confronted Martin. Further, he was NOT a member of the Neighbohood watch organization.George Zimmerman not a member of recognized neighborhood watch organization | theGrio
> This self appointed jerk was on his own and had no authority to follow, harass or do anything to  Martin who was apparently trying to get home!
> 
> I used Sarah Palin as the model for right wing stupidity and intolerance at its worst! I hope none of the all female jurors are as extreme in their views as she is.



Your discoveries are bogus.

State v. Zimmerman: Evidence released by prosecutor

Start on page 150, HOA news. Page 155 and continue reading the email correspondence between the police dept and the HOA/Zimmerman in regards to setting up a Neighborhood watch program.

Bear in mind that this document dump is from the prosecutors.

Cheers!


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



You broke the rules, rabbi...reported.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Thanks, Mebelle .

I know what his size and weight was...my point was that rabbi is using that to say that he was not running...that he was just breathing heavy immediately because he was fat.  Thats the first I have ever heard that excuse/reasoning from either side...I dont think you agree with that either.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There is not one atom's worth of evidence that GZ stalked TM.

It is not questioned that GZ followed TM.  The 2 words are still not synonyms.

There is really no evidence inconsistent with justification for that matter.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Zimmerman's neighborhood watch role, I've discovered that he did not even live at the complex where he confronted Martin. Further, he was NOT a member of the Neighbohood watch organization.George Zimmerman not a member of recognized neighborhood watch organization | theGrio
> ...



Username JQPubic.1 is hostile to facts, and posting honestly is an alien concept to the dope.

He won't do it.

You can't MAKE him do it.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Youre right...stalked suggests a pattern...to my knowledge this is the first night he followed Trayvon.

Followed is the better word.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Your own description shows Trayvon was just an average American boy! Boys get in to fights just like their TV and movie heroes do.


I've only spent about one month in the US over the last 20 years. Has the country turned into such a cesspit where a thug like Trayvon Martin is now considered an average American boy?!

That is scary as hell!


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I guess it's the latter then.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> 
> 
> Are they relevant? Should they be admissible?
> ...



Martin's not on trial.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Which is hyperbole on your part.

People are really shooting other people because they were cut off in traffic, got into a shouting match at a bar or looked at each other funny.

And, by the evidence, it was not Martin that "picked out" Zimmerman. We have no clue as to whether Martin even knew Zimmerman was armed.

We DO KNOW, by the FACTS, Zimmerman picked out Martin. And Zimmerman thought Martin may have been armed.

He chased him anyway.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...





> Today, 16 months after Trayvon Martin was murdered, his killer George Zimmerman finally went on trial. And the first thing his lawyers did was try to delay the trial even further. Florida Circuit Judge Debra Nelson put the kibosh on that right away, the Detroit Free Press reported, but did rule that the prosecution is barred from using the words &#8220;profiled,&#8221; &#8220;vigilante,&#8221; &#8220;wannabe cop,&#8221; and &#8220;self-appointed neighborhood watch captain&#8221; during questioning of potential jurors. Those words were deemed &#8220;inflammatory,&#8221; the paper reported.
> 
> Judge: George Zimmerman May Not Be Called a ?Vigilante? During Juror Questioning - COLORLINES



Just because they can't use the words in court doesn't mean Zimmerman wasn't that or this could have been just for jury selection.  I believe he was all of those things and perhaps the jury members do too.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It has nothing to do with robin hood.  It's only my humble opinion.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

westwall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Not Hyperbole at all.

Reality..

Correction officer shoots man after road-rage accident with fellow jail worker girlfriend, cops say - NY Daily News
Unarmed man shot dead by police in NYC - U.S. News


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> When I was a teenager we used to go look at houses, should we have been followed?
> 
> Tell me again why Martin was suspicious?



He was first observed off the sidewalk in someone's side yard.  In the rain @ night.

Suspicious ?

You betcha.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> We are no longer sticky.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > We are no longer sticky.
> ...



Snoopie should at least _consider_ bathing.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


I considered it once.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




What other people are doing in other situations is irrelvant to what happened between GZ and TM, of course.

The EVIDENCE is what should be determinative.

And the EVIDENCE is consistent with GZ's account.

It is inconsistent with the State's claims.

And no.  We don NOT "know" that GZ "picked out" TM.  Where do you come up with this silly stuff?

We know that he OBSERVED TM, found him to be suspicious and reported what he saw and followed TM.

and ANYBODY might be armed.

Too bad TM didn't think of that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



There's no evidence he ran after Trayvon.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> You saw him jump up, RKM?



The witnesses did. GZ admitted. 

Went from almost dead and knocked out to on top of TM.

It was a remarkable recovery.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


If that is your reason for defending him "because he is white", then just admit it, but that doesn't change his classification.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You saw him jump up, RKM?
> ...



Yes but they only consider the one witness who said he saw Trayvon on top pummeling Zimmerman MMA style to be the only witness.  The other witnesses who saw the one on top getting up and the other person laying dead are completely dismissed offhand by the group here.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

paulitician said:


> If he's found guilty, look out for those roaming mobs of "White-Hispanics" burning cities down. "White-Hispanics." That one still cracks me up. WTF is wrong with our MSM? Now they're inventing absolutely absurd terms. Oh well, i guess they think the Dumbed-Down masses won't notice or care. And unfortunately, they're probably right about that.



You need to get out more.  The term was probably invented by "whites" that wanted to make sure that everyone knew a person of Hispanic ethnicity is not considered just "white"!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




  Uuuuh...GZ is a minority.
Whats up with that? Wrong color minority?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You saw him jump up, RKM?
> ...


 
It couldn't have been adrenaline. That wouldn't fit the "profile" of Zimmerman being a stone, cold, killer.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > If he's found guilty, look out for those roaming mobs of "White-Hispanics" burning cities down. "White-Hispanics." That one still cracks me up. WTF is wrong with our MSM? Now they're inventing absolutely absurd terms. Oh well, i guess they think the Dumbed-Down masses won't notice or care. And unfortunately, they're probably right about that.
> ...



The term "white Hispanic" was invented and used by the media after they had egg on their face for the 6th grade photo and the BS story "White man chases down young black boy and shoots him ". 
Then came the lies of the doctored 911 call where the entire media crew was fired and then the lie "Zimmerman was ordered and commanded to stand down by police"
Now you see that entire story was nothing other than bull shit.
Don't you?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Vox said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed they made up the term, they did not.
> ...




The census lists the races and then the ethnicity separate.  Zimmerman is considered caucasian, therefore he is of "white" race, but his ethnicity is "Hispanic", so to say he is a white Hispanic is not wrong.  You need to get out more.  

If you have links to prove that GZ always lists himself as Hispanic (only), by all means post them.

Wiki:
Race and ethnicity are considered separate and distinct identities, with Hispanic or Latino origin asked as a separate question. Thus, in addition to their race or races, all respondents are categorized by membership in one of two ethnic categories, which are "Hispanic or Latino" and "Not Hispanic or Latino". However, the practice of separating "race" and "ethnicity" as different categories has been criticized both by the American Anthropological Association and members of U.S. Commission on Civil Rights.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...




Post a link, if you're so sure it was invented by the Media.  The US Census has race and ethnicity as separate entries, it is a well known term used in areas where there is a large population of "Hispanics" - your assumption is the bullshit.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Looks Hispanic to me. 
You label him white because Martin is black.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Doesn't matter anyway as the jury will not buy the RAYEZIZM argument.
They will focus on the facts of what happened that night and the facts.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > When I was a teenager we used to go look at houses, should we have been followed?
> ...



Ha,ha, that is suspicious to you?  He was walking to where he was residing. He wasn't looking into windows - stepping off the sidewalk doesn't make you suspicious, unless the person who thinks you look suspicious is profiling.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The time span from when Zimmerman spotted Martin to the time he shot him is seven minutes.

This wasn't a long chase. Half of that time was spent on a well lit street where Zimmerman spots Martin, Zimmerman says Martin circles the car and then Zimmerman says Martin is getting away.

It's not consistent that Zimmerman, who "fears" Martin is armed, follows him into a dark courtyard to "get an address" and that within that timeframe Martin secrets a location to "lie in wait" and attack Zimmerman.

It doesn't make sense from Zimmerman's statement that Martin is running away nor does it make any sense given the time that Martin had to "plot" this attack.

And it doesn't make any sense to "get an address" in an area with no lights.

Zimmerman admits to both following Martin and then changes the story that he kept going to find the address across the courtyard.

And that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I might get jealous. RKMBrown...flirt with ME, dude. You look just like my hubby so it will be ok. But I'll ask him first.
> ...



LOL.  

Your honor, I move that all the beautiful babes on USMB start flirting with Leagleeagle!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Show me a link where media HAS EVER used the term "black Hispanic"
Take a wild guess why it does not exist.
Where are there stories on black on black crime?

I have a link that proves without any doubt Elvis is alive and well living in Hahira, Ga.
E still does part time work as an undercover agent with the CIA and DEA, the DEA work comes in handy for E as he runs out often, and his cover is a fry cook at the Waffle House on weekends.
Scattered, covered, chunked, diced, plastered and loaded.
Just like your claims that links prove anything.
Respectfully, links ALWAYS prove ONLY one thing: WHAT THE POSTER WANTS YOU TO BELIEVE.
Go do your own research for once. 
They needed TO ADD white in there to further their storyline. 
How come media DOES NOT ever do any stories on black on black crime?
Show me a link WHERE EVER IN THE HISTORY OF MEDIA has the media reported and labeled someone a "black Hispanic"?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Or. TM asks the stalker why are you following me? The stalker reaches for his gun.  TM tries desperately to stop GZ from shooting him.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Vox said:


> http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-04.pdf
> 
> 2010 does not identify anybody as white hispanic race. it differs hispanics by ethnic origin and by race as it does all other Americans
> 
> ...




You are dense.  Nobody said "White Hispanic" was a race, just that GZ was being called a "White Hispanic" - which he is.  He is "white" because that is his race, and his ethnicity is "Hispanic"!  Geez, it can't be dumbed down any further.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Where has the media EVER used the term "black Hispanic"?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

My what big eagles you have Legal.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

I am still trying to figure out where in anyone's testimony there was a statement that Zimmerman sustained fingernail scratches.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I am still trying to figure out where in anyone's testimony there was a statement that Zimmerman sustained fingernail scratches.



that is because there hasnt been any


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

On the feed chat they are still going on about following.  Whenever [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] comes back on, she needs to restate her excellent point.

I routinely follow or call in things that are out of the ordinary or suspicious.

I'll bet we all have or do or would.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Judge makeover


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out where in anyone's testimony there was a statement that Zimmerman sustained fingernail scratches.
> ...



Ah......then I am flummoxed as to why fingernail scrapings are such a big hairy deal!  (Except to the extent that it showed the ME to be inept at supervising his staff of techs.)


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Sidebar!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Is her husband that sweaty guy?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I thought this was the red herrings thread.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

first witness voice identifier


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Gun goes off, screaming stops.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> first witness voice identifier



We got that when they played the 911 and she said " that's Georgie"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > first witness voice identifier
> ...



state has to play dirty 

how quaint 

--LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Just think of it as desperation in action.

He just can't stand hearing her calling him "Georgie"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's all they've got.

I wonder if
Stop
The jury
Stop
Will smell
Stop
The dirty
Send


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Now that you are on it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



obviously 
stop

yes 
stop 

by the way the judge jumped in 
stop

they know 

send


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gun goes off, screaming stops.



which can mean one of two things


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2013)

If I recall correctly, the media (NYT one of them) stated in their first reporting Zimmerman was white, then when they realized he was hispanic, rather than drop the white they started calling him white hispanic. And that term has not been largely used by the press, ever.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Assholes, 
assholes, 
assholes, 
keep those assholes rollin, 
assholes, 
assholes, 
assholes,
 Bernie.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



For me sincerity and the ring of truth are all I zero in on.  There's got to be one "me" on the jury. Lol


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You need to get out more yourself, too.

According to the March 2004 Current Population Survey, the annual household income for the population was US$51,235; US$26,269 for blacks; US$30,187 for Hispanics; *and US$25,878 for black Hispanics.* 
Black Hispanics in the United States


> Take a wild guess why it does not exist.


Maybe you don't exist?  You are just a figment of my imagination on this board?


> Where are there stories on black on black crime?


What does that have to do with GZ being a "white Hispanic"?



> I have a link that proves without any doubt Elvis is alive and well living in Hahira, Ga.
> E still does part time work as an undercover agent with the CIA and DEA, the DEA work comes in handy for E as he runs out often, and his cover is a fry cook at the Waffle House on weekends.


Well, that explains it.  If Elvis is alive and well, then GZ must not be a "white Hispanic"-Bwahahahahaha!


> Scattered, covered, chunked, diced, plastered and loaded.
> Just like your claims that links prove anything.
> Respectfully, links ALWAYS prove ONLY one thing: WHAT THE POSTER WANTS YOU TO BELIEVE.
> Go do your own research for once.


So your posts are correct (without links) but everyone else's, even with links don't prove anything?  Right, gotcha!  Bwahahahahaha!


> They needed TO ADD white in there to further their storyline.
> How come media DOES NOT ever do any stories on black on black crime?
> Show me a link WHERE EVER IN THE HISTORY OF MEDIA has the media reported and labeled someone a "black Hispanic"?


Just because Faux News hasn't ventured that far doesn't mean it isn't there!  Also, just because "you" never heard of it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

In the United States, a Black Hispanic[2] or Afro Hispanic[2] (Spanish: Afrohispano, literally, "Afro Hispanic") is an American citizen or resident who is officially classified by the United States Census Bureau, Office of Management and Budget and other U.S. government agencies *as a Black American of Hispanic descent.*"[3] For further discussion on the term African American, please see that article.
Black Hispanic and Latino Americans - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although there are an estimated 1.7 million black Hispanics in this country, some people seem to have a hard time recognizing the existence of such individuals. Within days of being asked about Manny Ramirezs ethnicity, I encountered people questioning actress Zoe Saldanas. Like Ramirez, Saldana is also a black Dominican.

Black Latinos, Stand Up | Racialicious - the intersection of race and pop culture


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Omg 
Bring on the sleeze


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

A question for the ladies here.


Would Bernie's constant cursing sway you towards siding with the state?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

depotoo said:


> If I recall correctly, the media (NYT one of them) stated in their first reporting Zimmerman was white, then when they realized he was hispanic, rather than drop the white they started calling him white hispanic. And that term has not been largely used by the press, ever.



Ha,ha, such ignorance.

They said he was "white" because he is "white".  Then when they found out his ethnicity was Hispanic, they just added that to make it clear that he wasn't just a "white anglo".  The term wan't "invented" with GZ - FYI.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Omg
> Bring on the sleeze



if zimmerman is out of breath 

as the state suggests after 7 seconds 

there is no chance he chased down martin


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A question for the ladies here.
> 
> 
> Would Bernie's constant cursing sway you towards siding with the state?



Nope (against recent popular diss, Ima lady ) 

It's also insulting he is trying to manipulate her and us what we hear.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly, the media (NYT one of them) stated in their first reporting Zimmerman was white, then when they realized he was hispanic, rather than drop the white they started calling him white hispanic. And that term has not been largely used by the press, ever.
> ...



haha! Like the press does that everyday, huh?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Where has the media EVER used the term "black Hispanic"?



What do you mean the media has never used the term "black Hispanic"?  Maybe you've never read something about one, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.  
It's hard to believe that people that use a computer to get on Political Forums are not able to use the computer to find out other things!



Her befuddlement is one many Americans share, whenever confronted with a reality that defies Hollywood-style stereotypes: Hispanics come in all colors and shapes. There are Asian Hispanics, white Hispanics, black Hispanics and even Latino Hispanics, as roughly 20 million people defined themselves, puzzled by the "race question" in the 2000 U.S. census.

*But for the roughly 1 million black Hispanics who live in America,* the question of their racial identity is one that pops up continuously along their lives, and not only once every 10 years during censuses.
HispanicTrending: Black Hispanics struggle for their racial identity


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Ha,ha, like we have a GZ case every day?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly, the media (NYT one of them) stated in their first reporting Zimmerman was white, then when they realized he was hispanic, rather than drop the white they started calling him white hispanic. And that term has not been largely used by the press, ever.
> ...



Who gives a shit. They will also announce that he is not guilty by next week at the latest. Same as every other paper and TV channel in country. The white guy will be acquitted of killing the black unarmed teenager. Not guilty in a court of law. Free to leave. Self defense. Just get use to it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG. Bernie actually released a defense witness.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Zimmerman's neighborhood watch role, I've discovered that he did not even live at the complex where he confronted Martin. Further, he was NOT a member of the Neighbohood watch organization.George Zimmerman not a member of recognized neighborhood watch organization | theGrio
> ...


No, my discoveries are NOT bogus. It looks like GZ was setting up a BOGUS neighborhood  Watch program outside the auspices of the national organization which is run by the National Sheriffs Association. It  looks like the Sanford PD was conned by GZ into creating a local Neighborhood Watch Program without all the checks and balances required by the NSA. GZ is one of the best con artists I have seen. I will admit THAT! I wouldn't be surprised if he had something to do with the rash of burglaries taking place in the Twin Rivers area. After all he had the perfect setup to facilitate it..."Block Captain" of his own bogus neighborhood Watch program sanctioned by the dumb ass Sanford PD. Speculation  of course.. .but why would he circumvent the REAL neighborhood watch organization?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Sweaty guy.  Man he had major slop sweat last time up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gun goes off, screaming stops.
> ...



One really makes sense tho.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



How much "black" or "white" does a Hispanic have to have in them before they are considered either "black Hispanic" or "white Hispanic"?

What is the line that must be crossed before the distinction is made and who decides that?
YOU, government, media, WHO?

Respectfully, if all you have is "you need to get out more often" then that is weak.
FYI, I have over 34 years experience working with criminal defense lawyers in these matters.
Not the first time I have seen sheep being led by the media. 
I have you pegged different than that. Prove me right on you and get off the black and white nonsense.
If not then show me ONE TIME media has used "black Hispanic" when they described a defendant in a criminal case.

How about we go with what the RELEVANT Facts are in this case:
TWO AMERICANS were fighting and one assaulted the other one.
That and THAT ALONE is the question for the jury.
Their race has NO relevance in this case.
But it does to the media to sell their storyline.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OMG. Bernie actually released a defense witness.



With regret and only after beating her with his asshole and the 911 call.

That horse is dead.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A question for the ladies here.
> 
> 
> Would Bernie's constant cursing sway you towards siding with the state?



We were taught in law school that is was improper for lawyers to use profanity in the courtroom.  Not sure it would 'sway' me, but I would think the lawyer who does that is a complete bounder who holds the court in great contempt.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gun goes off, screaming stops.
> ...



I can think of dozens.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Strong winess for the defense.  Again

Hey,  lets trash him like middle school students.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. Bernie actually released a defense witness.
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Let's hear em


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Where has the media EVER used the term "black Hispanic"?
> ...



you consider a blog as being the press?  

Seriously, I could care less one way or the other, it isn't paramount within the case itself.  

I care about this thread getting back to the actual facts of the trial itself.  Am I the only one?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Omg
> ...



Since the subliminal message of the media is that Zimmerman is bigger and therefore beat Li'l Trayvon to a pulp, I posted a pick of him and asked if that overweight, out of shape guy could actually beat up a buffed up football player.  

I have spoken on here once about the time a patient stabbed me and hit me in the face.  I am sure I was heavier, but she was about 4 inches taller.  Her arms were longer than mine, and most of the defenses we had been taught to use failed until I got the hand she had the weapon in pinned up against the wall.  Then all I could do was yell for help.  I had to keep the hand immobilized.  I had to fight her all the way across the room and I sustained several stab wounds in the process.  Fortunately she was so crazy none of them were in anywhere that would cause death.  But I can tell you from experience that a few inches in height in a struggle can make a tremendous difference and put the taller person at a great advantage.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No--there are two people fighting. One of them is screaming. One is not. It makes perfect sense for the one who is screaming to stop screaming when he is no longer being beaten


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Where has the media EVER used the term "black Hispanic"?
> ...



Well, I have worked on over 3000 criminal defense cases since 1979 as a licensed private detective agency owner and seen maybe 10,000 more cases called on calendar call for the criminal dockets in probably 40 counties here in Georgia and NOT ONCE have I ever seen or heard of anyone label anyone a "black Hispanic" in the media or otherwise.
And that is what IS ONLY relevant here as Zimmerman was labeled that as a result of BEING A DEFENDANT IN A CRIMINAL CASE of murdering A BLACK "CHILD".
Something about relevance.
Stick to the subject at hand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Makes more sense that a bullet to the heart stopped that kid from screaming.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



...and no longer needs help


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



that too


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:
			
		

> Uuuuh...GZ is a minority.
> Whats up with that? Wrong color minority?



As an icon of the right wing bigots out there he is no longer a minority... he is now an honorary WHITE conservative! Like it or not!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Perhaps that you are being biased and only see one side.  There are many "white" people in Appalachia that are on welfare and vote "Republican" - so generalizing doesn't get you much credibility.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Whose voice it is was established during prosecution other than the mom and bro.  The pros (I mean defense) expert testified to "group listening bias".

The defense is backing that up and setting it in stone.

There's not really an argument anymore as to whose voice / whose on bottom.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Logical and reasonable argument 

There I fixed it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Maybe Georgia doesn't have any?  I don't know, but it is not something that just happened after the GZ/TM incident. And I provided you with a link to a "media" story about black Hispanics, so you would learn something new and quit saying you never heard of it.



> And that is what IS ONLY relevant here as Zimmerman was labeled that as a result of BEING A DEFENDANT IN A CRIMINAL CASE of murdering A BLACK "CHILD".
> Something about relevance.


That is your assessment, so maybe you are a tad biased, yourself?




> Stick to the subject at hand.


So who died and left you in charge?  It is okay for you to talk about the term "white hispanic" but nobody else should?  Are you a control freak, as well?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless Zimmerman is Castilian Spanish, his race is that of indigenous Americans.  They are not considered Caucasian, AKA 'white.'  Given that his background is South American, Peru, then he is not Caucasian, and IMO the media is trying to fuel a race war calling him that.  

Read it and weep in your own liberal rag:



> Ethnicities in Peru run the gamut. Descendants of the original people or Amerindians of Peru, those who were under rule of the Inca empire, are the largest ethnic group, followed by those who are a mix of Spanish and Amerindian ancestry, also known as mestizos



Trayvon Martin Case: George Zimmerman's Race Is A Complicated Matter


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Boo... You just want Sunshine to neg me..

*GZ was screaming:*

GZ started choking on his blood from the bloody nose and could not scream for help any more.

GZ stopped yelling cause he did not need help any more

GZ stopped yelling in surprise that he hit him

GZ stopped yelling because he was talking to TM now

GZ stopped yelling cause he was too excited that his plan had worked 

GZ stopped yelling out of shock from the gunshot going off

GZ stopped yelling cause he saw people coming to aid him... right after he shot the teen

GZ stopped yelling cause the guy he just shot started covering his mouth.
...

*TM was screaming:*

TM stopped yelling cause he knew it was too late

TM stopped yelling cause it hurt to bad

TM stopped yelling cause he couldn't speak

TM stopped yelling cause he was dead

...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

What is he trying to get him to say here?  Z should have kept pulling the trigger til it went click click click?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Dr. Phil's twin  is drowning

But he is screaming so he's got to be right.  Right?!?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I am still trying to figure out where in anyone's testimony there was a statement that Zimmerman sustained fingernail scratches.
> ...



That's because he never "grabbed" Zimmerman's head and slammed it into the concrete.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What is he trying to get him to say here?  Z should have kept pulling the trigger til it went click click click?



Hope not because semi automatics don't go click click click


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Wikipedia isn't a blog, and I listed them, also.



> Seriously, I could care less one way or the other, it isn't paramount within the case itself.


You only cared enough to put your two cents in, and when debunked, now all of a sudden you want to stop talking about it?  



> I care about this thread getting back to the actual facts of the trial itself.  Am I the only one?


Next time don't deviate by adding your inane 2 cents.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes one stopped screaming or the other stopped screaming as a direct result of the gunshot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie successfully proved that cops have different actions than civilians do.


And without cursing!!!!


Well done, Bernie Boi.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



If you don't think there is Hispanics in Georgia, you obviously have never been to Georgia. If you go to Atlanta/DeKalb county on the right day you could find an individual from every inhabited continent on the earth.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If it were Zimmerman who was yelling and then stopped for any of those reasons, his voice would have trailed out of shock.  He would have made some more noises.

This was a lot of crying for help and then sudden stop.  I believe it was Trayvon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What is he trying to get him to say here?  Z should have kept pulling the trigger til it went click click click?
> ...



Lol that was a figure of speech.

They go nothinggggggg

Then you yell I'm out!!! Load me up!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



A punch to the face would have accomplished that.  No grabbing necessary.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yes maam--I was doing a little technical mumbling--carry on.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What you're saying is if Zimmerman gets convicted regardless of what the law says anyone who wants to beat the crap out of someone can do so as long as the person they beat the crap out of is carrying a gun.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I see one link- to a blog.  Debunked, I don't think so.  When this conversation started the trial was in recess.  It is back in session this morning, thus my reasoning to get back to the trial.  If you don't like it?  Fine, do as you may.  I will just follow it somewhere else.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> If it were Zimmerman who was yelling and then stopped for any of those reasons, his voice would have trailed out of shock.  He would have made some more noises.
> 
> This was a lot of crying for help and then sudden stop.  I believe it was Trayvon.



His father  and DeeDee didn't


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Or... the shorter heavier person can use their leverage as advantage to push, throw, and disable their opponent.  Height, or the lack of, can be either an advantage or disadvantage depending on the scenario and skill.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


So now you are going to try and break it down by measurements?  Bwahaha!



> What is the line that must be crossed before the distinction is made and who decides that?
> YOU, government, media, WHO?


Maybe they should consult you first?



> Respectfully, if all you have is "you need to get out more often" then that is weak.
> FYI, I have over 34 years experience working with criminal defense lawyers in these matters.


You could have fooled me.  Your experience must be very limited and confined to one small area since you seem to know little about what is going on in the rest of the country.


> Not the first time I have seen sheep being led by the media.


Sort of like Republicans being led by Faux News?


> I have you pegged different than that. Prove me right on you and get off the black and white nonsense.


You were discussing it, too.  If you don't want to talk about it, all you have to do is stop.


> If not then show me ONE TIME media has used "black Hispanic" when they described a defendant in a criminal case.


I don't read every single report on crime in the United States, do you?



> How about we go with what the RELEVANT Facts are in this case:
> TWO AMERICANS were fighting and one assaulted the other one.
> That and THAT ALONE is the question for the jury.
> Their race has NO relevance in this case.
> But it does to the media to sell their storyline.


Oh sure, you get your butt whipped when you make an inane statement and all of a sudden you don't want to discuss it any further, except to throw in a dig about the media trying to smear GZ?    Gotcha!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



and you know this how ?  Have you shot a lot of people ? Have you been around a lot of shootings ?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Maybe you need to read more of my posts - I've made several and given several links, I'm not going to repeat them for you.

And, you were discussing the race issue too, so, if you didn't want to talk about it why did you give your 2 cents worth of nonsense?  All you have to do is stop responding if you don't want to talk about it anymore.  Easy.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

State's attorney seems to think that GZ should have shot TM many more times for there to be self defense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Maybe they were both screaming.  Maybe it was an indirect result of the gunshot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

These are sympathic witnesses. Not only backing up the voice thing but humanizing and devillifying - that might not be a real word - this is a good lead.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It's all about the details, details, you keep on with your details.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Maybe the sky is red.

But not where I live.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

We are about to have 5 voice IDs of GZ that were not taken in the mayor's office. State gave one witness that said it was TM and another that said he may not be sure; both in a room full of people in the mayor's office.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I remember TMs' parents' lawyer saying that BS. Of course he never tried to pass that pack of lies off in court because one, he can't prove it because he has no physical evidence to prove it, and two, he is an officer of the court and trying to pass that off as fact would be perjury. 

You might want to start watching the trial because none of this had been presented as evidence by the prosecution. However evidence was presented that showed Martin was beating Zimmerman when he was shot. Simple as that. All of the garbage you posted is something you or somebody else dreamed up. It's all pure speculation.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > If it were Zimmerman who was yelling and then stopped for any of those reasons, his voice would have trailed out of shock.  He would have made some more noises.
> ...



The lead investigator didn't.

John Good didn't.

Did.

Didn't

Which side am I doing???

lol


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Now where did I say there were no Hispanics in Georgia?  You have trouble reading, too?
I said:  "Maybe there are no (black Hispanics) in Georgia.  "Maybe" means I don't know if there are or not.  There probably are, but the fact that the media has never mentioned
"black Hispanics" in Georgia does not mean that the term does not exist, or that there are no "black Hispanics" in the US or in Georgia.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



hey I know---one of them shot a sabre tooth tiger that was attacking them both. No one had to scream for help after that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's funny because he is the only witness who could see in the dark and rain.

How credible is that?  Not much imo.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



How do you know any of this, could it be that this board is full of all kinds of opinions?  Calm down, old man.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

After listening to the tape all morning, I'm completely convinced it's George.

What proves it to me is that he's yelling "Help" and not "Hep"


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



How many eye witnesses do you need before credibility is established ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So why does DNA under his fingernails matter?

Are you moving the goalposts here?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> After listening to the tape all morning, I'm completely convinced it's George.
> 
> What proves it to me is that he's yelling "Help" and not "Hep"



You need to warn me before you're going to do something like that so I don't choke myself.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well you know his opinion agrees with their pov so of course he is right.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are the one makings claims, maam. Try proving them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If this is going to be a Link? nightmare, I'm going to poke my eyeballs out.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Boat loads of all kinds of Hispanics in Georgia.
Friend of mine is half black, half Hispanic and married to a white woman.
Does she or he label their kids as "black Hispanic"?
NO, nothing to do with black and white.
That is media and head counting label.
Amazing how easily sheep are led.
Real world folks. PEOPLE DO NOT LABEL THEMSELVES that way.
Only media and head counters.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



What your saying is that if we have a trial for murder and the murderer gets convicted that excuses all other crimes committed by the guy the murder killed.  New flash:  George was not judge, jury, and executioner of TM.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well the "white Hispanic" on trial is going to be acquitted. "Maybe" that is relevant.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZfpwfQ58Ds]The answer is ... 4? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> After listening to the tape all morning, I'm completely convinced it's George.
> 
> What proves it to me is that he's yelling "Help" and not "Hep"



A problem the prosection has is no one came forth to identify  Travyon other than his mom and brother.  Those both can be excluded as emotional as well as GZ family


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hines Ward is half black and half oriental.
They labeled him as a Chigger in high school and even in college.
All Pro and headed to the Hall of Fame.
REAL FOLKS without an agenda called him HINES.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No witness saw anything credible.  It was an unlit street and raining.  Oh yeah, and it was dark.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Martin's not on trial.



He already had his trial and go what he deserved.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

What a phenomenal waste of time.  Put the asshole on the stand.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> ...



Exactly.  If Martin had shot GZ, then they could use the texts, but all we have are GZ's angry comments about blacks getting away all the time!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny because he is the only witness who could see in the dark and rain.
> ...



47 and a youtube, then the reply is:

Link?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well, considering the fact that the first impulse when someone is doing something they aren't supposed to be doing is the run, I figure that makes sense. But since TM had drugs in his system it's possible he wasn't acting normal.

 One could speculate that he at first started running then said "Fuck this, I'm gonna kick somebody's butt". So he decided after talking to his GF on the phone to be a bad-ass and go back and confront that creepy assed Cracker.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Actually the sky is violet.. we perceive it as blue based on the fact that our eyes are biased to see blue.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



let's see----first the claim was that no one was there so we don't know anything. When someone shows up the claim is that is was too dark. If it was so dark how did GZ see TM in the first place ?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> After listening to the tape all morning, I'm completely convinced it's George.
> 
> What proves it to me is that he's yelling "Help" and not "Hep"



Moon bat logic^


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> What a phenomenal waste of time.  Put the asshole on the stand.



There you go. Take away his constitutional rights.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Wait, where's the saber toothed tiger hiding in that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

"Hep me, hep me, hep me", he cried. "Diss creepy azz cracka haz a handgun inside"


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > What a phenomenal waste of time.  Put the asshole on the stand.
> ...



What rights?  He shot a black boy


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

His friends all look the same.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Boat loads of all kinds of Hispanics in Georgia.
> Friend of mine is half black, half Hispanic and married to a white woman.
> Does she or he label their kids as "black Hispanic"?


Let's see, how can I dumb it down so you can understand it.

The fact that your friend doesn't use the term does not mean the term does not exist.  Got it?



> NO, nothing to do with black and white.


So, your take is that it was invented after the GZ/TM incident?  Gotcha.


> That is media and head counting label.


You seem to know the routine pretty well, hmmmmm.


> Amazing how easily sheep are led.


Exactly, look how many Reps/cons watch Faux News and believe everything they say?


> Real world folks. PEOPLE DO NOT LABEL THEMSELVES that way.


Nobody said they did.  It's a term used by the US Census.  The media does it all the time, they report crimes, especially in areas like Texas, California, where there are large population of Hispanics.


> Only media and head counters.


And this was the media - DUH!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> We are about to have 5 voice IDs of GZ that were not taken in the mayor's office. State gave one witness that said it was TM and another that said he may not be sure; both in a room full of people in the mayor's office.



Number 6 on the way.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Maybe goodman didn't go inside... maybe he grabbed TM from behind and then GZ shot TM.  Ok that was far fetched, but not as much as an extinct long tooth...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


That is a probability. 



> "Maybe" that is relevant.


I'm sure it is to GZ.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



We can cross our fingers, but I looks like Zimmerman will get off and the media has put some much racial tension into this story I doubt it will go out lightly at that point. We can always hope!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> His friends all look the same.



Yeah, no bottle blondes


----------



## Vox (Jul 8, 2013)

depotoo said:


> If I recall correctly, the media (NYT one of them) stated in their first reporting Zimmerman was white, then when they realized he was hispanic, rather than drop the white they started calling him white hispanic. And that term has not been largely used by the press, ever.



one of their own in MSM even admitted that the term is an invention by the media - the link to Ruben Navarette's of CNN article exactly on invention of the term by the media was written in February 2012 and was posted here several times.

However, our dense racist friends here a.k.a. Mertex et al pretend not to to see it


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



far fetched is the norm as far as any prosecution claims go. And that's putting it nicely. Are you sure your not getting paid to prosecute this guy ?


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



You're so mad that Zimmerman is going to walk that now you're making shit up. 

Are you going to use his acquittal as an excuse to go steal a new pair of Nikes?


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zimmerman was concerned
> for the boys safety!​



Great find! He was calling because he was nervous about a young boy's well being. I have a 7 yr and I would be nervous if he was wondering the streets by himself!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > The more information that is released on George Zimmerman, the individual that killed defenseless 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, for walking in his own family's neighborhood, the more it becomes clear that he is a paranoid racist, with a serious aversion to black people. Zimmerman equates being black with guilt and crime.
> >
> > So much so, prior to murdering poor Martin, Zimmerman called 911 on April 22, 2011 to report a suspicious black 7-year-old, seeking police assistance. That says it all. He is deranged. The police department in Sanford, Florida should have arrested Zimmerman long ago, as his conduct was menacing, disturbing the peace and fraudulently usurping police resources, which is a serious crime the taxpayers footed the bill for.
> >
> ...



So you wanna quote some blog from last year as evidence???


Idiot!!!!!


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2013)

Zarius said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





I don't even recall who you are!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Talk about insulting!  Are you sure you're not an ABC editor?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh no, this witness is the beeotch hepled buy GZ his suits


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



But Zimmerman was a Democrat you moron!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



you used the words far fetched yourself. Why are you and Sarah bending over backwards to concoct absurd stories and even challenging things that the prosecution has rested on ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Question:

What is the purpose of a neighborhood watch program if you don't alert the police to what's going on????

Should he have taken every one of those situations into his own hands and dealt with them personally, or should he have called the police????

Gee, I dunno. 

*rolls eyes*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Everyone knows that Democrats automatically become Republicans the moment they do something wrong.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie is really losing his mind now. (not that he had much to lose in the first place.  )


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't think Trayvon Martin was scared at all that night.*  He initially walks past Zimmerman's truck...up the sidewalk...then comes back and walks around the SUV?  Who the heck does THAT on a dark and rainy night in an area you're not familiar with?  What's going through Trayvon's head while he's doing that?  It's hard to see him as scared at that point.  Even before Zimmerman get's out of his truck it appears that Martin is looking for a confrontation.
> ...



Ah, but the question is this...did George Zimmerman want to do anything *other* than keep the suspicious man in sight until the Police arrive?  Given his past history and the picture that's been painted of him during the trial I find that hard to believe.  Zimmerman knows that he has Police on the way at that point...which one would think would make him a little more apt to get out of his SUV to try and keep Martin in sight.  Once again...I don't think George Zimmerman *ever* had any intention of "confronting" Martin at close range. Given Zimmerman's personality, it's more likely that he would have retreated if he'd seen Martin approaching him than he would have "stood his ground".  The way it worked out that night, Martin was right in Zimmerman's face so suddenly, appearing out of the pitch dark, that Zimmerman didn't even have time enough to get his cell phone out to call the Police.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



For the same reason the idiot prosecutor is trying to tarnish this witness by pointing out she gave to his defense fund 

Can  you detect the operative word


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 8, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker! The truth you seek...is right here. vvv
> ...



Maybe he hadn't had to.....maybe most white keep a better eye on their children?  
If there have been no little "white" kids wandering the street, then I guess he wouldn't have reason to call on them.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Bernie is really losing his mind now. (not that he had much to lose in the first place.  )



Get it out there it was a democrat political rally ...please please please


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

BTW, when I was working in a liquor store while in college I was held up by two teenagers Trayvan Martin's age. I still remember seeing that gun barrel.....I think it was a 44 mag. but it could have been a 38. 

 My boss also had a scanner that monitored the police band. Almost every single day I heard a 211 report and the suspect was almost always a black male..........

Course somebody could have been doing alot of blackmailing but you never know.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


My far fetched stories are to point out the low odds that GZ's far fetched story is the truth.

Make up your mind.  The prosecution is to be applauded for their effort, or the prosecution is FOS and apparently minoring in defense of GZ.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

These witnesses know for sure that it is Georgie crying for help on the 911 tape but conveniently not sure at all it is him saying fucking punks on the other tape.

How very convenient.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Does everybody remember the last two weeks when you had a hard time telling if they were state or defense witnesses? Not happening this week.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

The more I listen to this non-emergency call I wonder why someone would call and report them self for stalking and hunting someone they were planning on killing? Wonder if that has crossed any of the juror's minds?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the sixth defense witness to say it's Z screaming.   Six out of six.

I'm not keeping tally or anything, just saying.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

George cusses, put him away

The prosecutor gets teenage girl giddy cussing, executing him


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie really should seek out some hep for his Tourette's Syndrome.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh Lordy

Play the profanity again.

<snore>


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations, Bernie.  You've proven that George Zimmerman is guilty of cursing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



My guess is the "line" for scholarships would have been getting rather short after his suspension from school for theft and possession of pot.  Not saying that some college program wouldn't have taken him despite his problems off the field (because as Aaron Hernandez shows college football programs WILL coddle problem players who excel on the field) but he was obviously screwing up his life with his actions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

A witness called by the defense happens to support the defendant.

Stop the fucking presses.

That's like totally unheard of.

Bernie is brilliant.

He has deftly identified the first hint of possible bias.

/sarcasm.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

The profanity horse is dead.

MOVE ON.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Congratulations, Bernie.  You've proven that George Zimmerman is guilty of cursing.



And profiling maybe?  I mean the kid was just walking through the complex.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, state's attorney is really acting like this is his first ever trial.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The REAL prosecution is charged to present a case by law. Something happened that night and they have to convince a jury that certain things occurred. You don't have that responsibility place on you. What is your excuse ?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie needs the brunette lass tooperate the damn laptop?

For real?

LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Why isn't M O'M objecting to Bernie badgering the witness?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Blubbering Bernie's got spunk, I'll give him that


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh. My. God.

Playing it AGAIN.

I'm going to gouge my eardrums out.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The more I listen to this non-emergency call I wonder why someone would call and report them self for stalking and hunting someone they were planning on killing? Wonder if that has crossed any of the juror's minds?



same here, along with the fact he had called in suspicious people up to 50 times before, where he never once used his gun.   That says alot to me.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

This is VALUABLE stuff.

He got a witness to agree that the tape recording says what it says!

Holy cow!

That's not just brilliant.  It's beyond brilliant.   It's the handiwork of a certifiable SUPER GENIUS.  Wiley Bernie.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, overruled, ya jerk.  Sit down, O'Mara.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Bernie.  You've proven that George Zimmerman is guilty of cursing.
> ...



yes------anyone with Skittles was to be checked out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

OVERRULED?

That IS speculation.

Dead profanity horse shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Playing it AGAIN.
> 
> I'm going to gouge my eardrums out.



Bernie gets off on exposing elderly women to obscenities.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Bernie.  You've proven that George Zimmerman is guilty of cursing.
> ...



If you are trying to infer that "punks" is associated with a certain race, you are wrong.  "Punks" come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why isn't M O'M objecting to Bernie badgering the witness?



Would you stop a moron making your case?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Did you close your eyes the first, second or third time or just now when you are listening.

This is topping the stupid charts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Trial technique 101:  when asking a witness a question, it can often be helpful to have a point.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



A lot of previous calls to 911 will kind of tell you who he considers a fuckin punk and who he considers to get away all he time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie: ASSHOLE! {jumps into air} FUCKING PUNKS!! {jumps into air}



Did he take his law classes at clown college???


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie is an asshole.

I said it.

But I am not angry.

In fact, I am amused.

The witness comes across as damn reasonable.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

I say fucking asshole all the time.

Lock me the fuck up.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish Mark would say something like:  "Objection.  The tape is in evidence and therefore speaks for itself."


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie is an ass

Third times a charm


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

He got it in before he wrapped up.  Black male fuckin punk..  

Bernie's pretty good.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

I am so embarrassed for the State of Florida.

I'm going to have to move.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If that is your prerogative to inject race into this trial, that is your choice.  I refuse to do so, however.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



When the FBI dismissed the race crime investigation, race became a non issue and non topic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh no, her sons used "assholes" and "shit". I wonder who they shot?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yes, I agree you shouldn't because you know that profiling is a big part of this.  Stalking too.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Formally, yes.  For me, it never was.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Your hollow accusations say more about you than me.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

"You never heard him scream for his life BEFORE"

Excellent framing of the question, Mark.

Well played.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Bleeding hearts have to use it. It's all they have anymore


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Actually, I don't recall anything from the 911 tape, that told of GZ following TM after the 911 tape. It's the media who constantly told us that GZ followed TM. But O'Mara made the case that the prosecution had not shown that GZ followed TM. So, people have been arguing this case on that major parameter that seems just assumed.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

How much does sweet little old lady resonate with this jury?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

An old white guy (cracker if you will) now.  Looks so much like GZ there is no way he can be believed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What does his bias matter if he was right? TM was a punk. He got in all sorts of trouble and screwed all types of people.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> An old white guy (cracker if you will) now.  Looks so much like GZ there is no way he can be believed.



OH, Oh. He's a friend of George. Bernie will cuss at him too.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Zimmerman has been in all kinds of trouble, domestic violence, molestation, now murder.  

Next..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



For me too, but I thought the "formality" of an investigation dismissal would have settled that issue permanently and put it to bed.

My bad for thinking.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Zimmerman has been in all kinds of trouble, domestic violence, molestation, now murder.
> 
> Next..





Are you gonna slit your wrists after he's acquitted?

remember, lengthwise.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Nope. GZ has been the subject of some allegations in the past.

*Not* the same thing, as you know, Sarah.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The prosecution rested it's case and whatever you said up there wasn't brought up or into evidence.

Next?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman has been in all kinds of trouble, domestic violence, molestation, now murder.
> ...



And Mani joins the pileon.  Welcome back, goof.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey wait. This guy bought George's suits? But Snoopie said the lawyers bought them.


I'm SOOOO confused.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Some interesting leading going on there.  

Oddly, no prosecutor's object?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Oh, okay.  He's offended the blacks and the guilty white liberals, so fuck that whole "Constitutional rights" thing.

That how it works in the People's Republic of Obama now?

Back when this was the United States, we had this little thing called "The Fifth Amendment to the US Constitution", which prevented the courts from "putting the asshole on the stand", as you so charmingly put it, and allowed the defendant and the defendant ONLY to CHOOSE whether or not he wished to testify in the trial.

Look it up.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> ...as you know, Sarah.


 Assumes facts not in evidence


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Combat medic vouching for GZ. Dee Dee, Diamond Eugene, Rachel Jeantel vouching for TM. Which are the ladies on the jury going to relate to?


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I didn't notice the pile on, just one dumbass post that deserved to be ridiculed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > ...as you know, Sarah.
> ...




She knows because she has had it repeatedly pointed out to her.

But she is not the kind to let that deter her from repeating her make believe stories.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



"whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you!"

Try that - it may be more comprehensible for your target audience.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jul 8, 2013)

Just a quick point.  George Zimmerman will be found guilty of SOMETHING.  It might not be Murder 2, but I will almost guarantee it will be something.  

Reason?  You don't think this jury knows the political ramifications of this trial?  They do, just like the jury in O.J.'s knew the political ramifications of his trial.

I'm think Manslaughter 2.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I'm the only one on the right side of this.  I don't care about the ridicule, it comes from the most ridiculous posters here.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...




If liberals had known he was Hispanic to begin with, this trial probably wouldn't be happening.

It was the "evil white man named Zimmerman killed a cherubic 12-year-old looking black child" theme which set this in motion.  If the liberal media had done a little bit of checking about the actual facts of the people involved before they ran with what seemed a ready-made news grabber, they wouldn't have been so embarrassed and wouldn't have had to do so many mental contortions to try to justify the cognitive dissonance they set up.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Shows how much I listen to your bullshit, honey.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 8, 2013)

I know where he's going with this witness, the Medic


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Someone else pick up "the right side of this"

I'm not sure where to go.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Just a quick point.  George Zimmerman will be found guilty of SOMETHING.  It might not be Murder 2, but I will almost guarantee it will be something.
> 
> Reason?  You don't think this jury knows the political ramifications of this trial?  They do, just like the jury in O.J.'s knew the political ramifications of his trial.
> 
> I'm think Manslaughter 2.



I respectfully disagree. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but I believe that the evidence so clearly points to self defense that they won't be able to overcome it. I certainly think you have a point that there are political ramifications. Whether or not these women are aware of it, I don't know. If they were oblivious enough of the situation to get on the jury, then I don't know that they would be completely coherent of the outside circumstances as well.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I don't believe all of GZ's story.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are on the wrong side.  The most ridiculous posts keep coming from you.

For example, you INSIST on repeating mere accusations as "facts," when it suits your petty tawdry cheap-ass agenda.

Objective you aint.  Accurate you aint.  Correct you aint.

And you *will* howl in pain when GZ gets acquitted (which is the justified and entirely probable outcome of this absurd trial).


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Bernie play the tapes again!  The right side is jonesing for more profanity


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> I know where he's going with this witness, the Medic



You think he has heard a scream or two? You think a guy he was talking casually with one minute can scream the next and he can recognize them?


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You don't believe a man has the right to defend himself, and you think that puts you in the right.

good one


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




^ Sarah thinks reality is "bullshit."  That has a whole lot of explanatory power.

Psst.  Sarah:  when someone accuses somebody else of some crime, the mere making of the accusation does NOT necessarily make it true, you cheap-ass and incoherent propagandist.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Except that the jury and I don't believe he was merely defending himself.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I don't think Sarah will howl. Liberals will simply toss it on the pile of all the other times they have been victimized and move on. Sorta like the "blame Bush" mentality.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Thats it. spread that hyperbole around. BTW are U any kin to Muddy Waters? You sing a lot like him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm liking the set-up on this.

First, let's see if Bernie is willing to harass a combat vet.

Second, of course this guy has heard people call others "assholes" and "Fucking punks" (or some variation). And they weren't referring to cherubic little black boys.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Psst.  Dopey Sarah.  The verdict is not in yet.



Sarah imagines she speaks for the jury.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie @ sidebar: Your honor, the witness has to stop repeating he is a Vietnam war medic.  It makes him appear to be an extremely good guy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Rep.

I was stuck between going left and wrong.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Either Sarah G hasn't watched a single minute of the trial, or she's too fucking stupid to process what she sees and hears.

This trial is a fucking joke and Zimmerman should never have been brought up on charges. The police got it right that night.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > I know where he's going with this witness, the Medic
> ...



Anybody else heard a blood-curdling scream from someone they know?

In this trial?

I think not.

Good witness for the defense


----------



## Wake (Jul 8, 2013)

The state attorney never should have taken this case.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You think you speak for a jury that hasn't ruled and you wonder why you're thought of as a dumbass twat?

Really?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...





Why did he look suspicious?

Because according to the call Zimmerman made Martin looked like he was on drugs (which he was) and he was going around "looking at all the houses" in a neighborhood which had a suffered a string of burglaries.

There was a reason for Zimmerman to be on alert.  Do you have something against a crime-stricken neighborhood setting up a neighborhood watch?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




According to Sarah, one must have large deep gashes and brain damage before they defend themselves
Women who have been raped, do not necessarily need a bandaid or stitches. But I'll be damned if they don't have a right to shoot their attacker while being terrorized.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Agree


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Wake said:


> The state attorney never should have taken this case.



POTUS, the Feds, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, the New BP's, the governor left her no choice.

Did I forget someone?

Spike Lee


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep.

The police had it right for a few weeks before the "State" caved in to the race baiting mob of jackals.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick point.  George Zimmerman will be found guilty of SOMETHING.  It might not be Murder 2, but I will almost guarantee it will be something.
> ...



I saw the opening statements.  One of the juror's kept nodding her head during the prosecutions statements, giving Zimmerman these looks.  When the defense started his, she looked like she was sitting on a pile of manure.  Already made up her mind.

But we'll see.  I think the prosecution has done a horrible job because they don't have any evidence for Murder 2.  But we'll see...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



EWWWWWWWWWWW

BEFORE!  Shoot them BEFORE!


----------



## PaulieGirl (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I doubt there would be a thread as long as this one if Travon had been white. 

I believe Zimmerman did not set out to kill anyone that night


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OldUSAFSniper said:
> ...



Completely agree there is no evidence of murder 2.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you think that Zimmerman essentially went hunting to murder a black youth, all the while in nearly constant communication with the police?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I have more in common with the jury than you all, I don't know, I believe in my heart these women are going to do the right thing.

Don't you have a thread on this over there?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

What a likeable witness.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Any felonies? Did any of them even rise to the level of misdemeanor?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


 
Why assume the jury is stupid?


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Sounds almost as plausible as the notion that gang-banging thug was just out to pick up some skittles.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


AYUP by the GZ sides own argument... TM should've killed GZ in self defense.  To the winner goes the reward of absolution.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I believe they'll do the right thing too, which is acquit a man wrongly charged with murder simply because a bunch of race baiting cuntrags kicked up a fuss.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There is no good reason to insult the women on the jury.

Tsk tsk.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



There wouldn't be a trial if TM had been white.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Really? And you know this how? Cause you are a female? I too happen to be a female


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I do believe he followed the kid because he profiled him and in his mind, Trayvon was going to get away.  At the actual event, things went terribly wrong and in his anger, he murdered him and then concocted a story where it came out several times that he had lied.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



He tried to kill him.In self defense? maybe not so much


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Or if Zimmerman was black.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

What fucking difference does it make if this man gave his friend money and suits????


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There wouldn't be an incident if TM was white.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Nothing was introduced into evidence.

Moot point.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





^^
that


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

BIAS.  You bastard.

You tried to help the accused.

You EVIL person!

Oh wait.

That's actually ok.  Well ... errr ---

I mean, uhm.

Bernie should sit the fuck down.  He's being too obvious of an asshole for the State's good.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



There also wouldn't be an incident if TM was invisible.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Now you're getting the hang of it ;-)


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



No, because they are listening to the trial and not talking points from some extremist mag or message boards.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


Or if Zimmermans last name was Rodriguez


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> What fucking difference does it make if this man gave his friend money and suits????



No good deed goes unpunished....

by the Bernster and the State of Florida.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You're in for a rude awakening.

I hope you can handle it.

Well, actually I don't give a shit whether you can handle it or not.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Which means you have *nothing* in common with those woman.

Whew


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You use the word "murder."  You are aware that word has a definition, and that one aspect of that definition requires a specific intent?  I don't see that intent, even in your view of the facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm liking dillo's saber tooth tiger attack.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Would there have been an incident if TM was *PINK*??




Oh, wait... SHE IS!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Unlike you, there is a very good chance that *they* are actually being objective.

Almost all the stupid shit you are spewing sounds like the imbecility from some whacked out left wing site like DUh.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That would be funny if someone's life wasn't on the line.

I cannot believe how you willy nilly ignore evidence


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Perhaps, I was hoping OJ and Casey Anthony would be found guilty too but they do get it wrong sometimes.  As do you a lot of times.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Certainly, if Mr. Martin wasn't the initial aggressor and had a reasonable fear of death or serious bodily injury.  Too bad the facts seem to indicate he was kicking the shit out of Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.census.gov/prod/cen2010/briefs/c2010br-04.pdf
> ...




He isn't white though.  He's half white.  He's being called white Hispanic because someone first made the mistake of calling him white and the media ran with it and then  they needed to cover their asses for jumping the gun with their story about how the horrible white guy killed the unarmed little black child.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Witness.."The voice on the tape is absolutely George Zimmerman"

Nuf said


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I am hostile to distortions that PASS for facts such as your ilk find comfort in spreading all across the INTERNET. BTW I 'm surprised that you managed to put a few lines together without any profanity laced diatribes. You might make it to heaven after all... but I doubt you would be happy there.... There is no INTERNET or profanity there!

I answered MeBelle 60's post  and answered it. Nice try but you have to get up pretty early in the morning to score a "gotcha" on me!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


OJ should have been convicted, having committed the murders and all.

Casey is very probably the murderer, but if the state failed to prove it, the verdict was valid.

In the Zimmerman case, it's not a locked room mystery.  GZ did shoot TM causing TM's death.

The *question* is whether or not, at the time he fired the shot, GZ reasonably believed that HIS own life was in danger (or his health was at serious risk).  The EVIDENCE tends to support GZ's position and is at odds with the State's position.

You may not like that fact, but that's what it is.  Fact.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



ahhhh here's where the hope and change thingy comes in.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Who could they produce better than this guy? Tearing state's narrative to pieces.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> The voice on the tape is absolutely George Zimmerman
> 
> Nuf said



The jury gets it.

I'll speak for them ;-)


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 8, 2013)

Remember this?

As exposed by Fox News and media watchdog site NewsBusters, the &#8220;Today&#8221; segment took this approach to a key part of the dispatcher call:



> Zimmerman: This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. He looks black.



Here&#8217;s how the actual conversation went down:



> Zimmerman: This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. Or he&#8217;s on drugs or something. It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around, looking about.
> 
> Dispatcher: OK, and this guy &#8212; is he black, white or Hispanic?
> Zimmerman: He looks black.



The difference between what &#8220;Today&#8221; put on its air and the actual tape? Complete: In the &#8220;Today&#8221; version, Zimmerman volunteered that this person &#8220;looks black,&#8221; a sequence of events that would more readily paint Zimmerman as a racial profiler. In reality&#8217;s version, Zimmerman simply answered a question about the race of the person whom he was reporting to the police. Nothing prejudicial at all in responding to such an inquiry.


But this trial ain't political?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dimocraps are just simply stupid human beings.  Weak-minded, easily led, gullible, dumb-as-dirt morons.

Can't think for themselves, they need the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM to tell them what to think.

If the LSM came out and told them to jump off a Bridge, I swear to God we'd have millions of suicides in a few days.

Yeah, they're that dumb.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

The best the prosecution can hope for is a hung jury.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Omg, still quoting Sarah Palin at every turn..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Could this witness have BEEN any better if he was hopey dreamied up?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > The voice on the tape is absolutely George Zimmerman
> ...



Me too


I am woman hear me roar


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The best the prosecution can hope for is a hung jury.



I'll be a zillion they won't bring charges again though.

So hung is good enough.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



squeek


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Could this witness have BEEN any better if he was hopey dreamied up?



Angela certainly wasn't pleased--her jowls were jiggling.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The best the prosecution can hope for is a *hung* jury.




You do know the jury is all women, right?? 




Sorry ladies, bad joke.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Glad we're back to the actual trial.

Rehashing the pretrial malpractice of the media is raising my blood pressure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

As to the late in the day change of USE of the witness, the State must be seeking some sanction against the defense.


----------



## mal (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You know he's going to get off, correct?...

It's Obvious how you FEEL about this Case, but you Realize what is going on and that he is not Guilty of what he's been Charged with?



peace...


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The best the prosecution can hope for is a *hung* jury.
> ...



 made me laugh


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> thegreatgatsby said:
> 
> 
> > the best the prosecution can hope for is a *hung* jury.
> ...



oopsie!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm merely speculating here. Like you are I might add. Course the evidence presented supports this speculation and absent any eye witnesses to this fact it seems it's downto  the grass stains on Zimmerman's back and the injuries on both of them. Trayvan only had skinned knuckles and a bullet hole. Zimmerman had various head injuries, some of which his detractors said weren't serious. Course a witness said that it was getting serious so it's clear Zimmerman didn't wait until it became fatal. 

Funny, nobody but a oriental guy actually examined the body and he couldn't relate anything without reading it from a log book. A log book he attempted to keep to himself and had to be ordered to enter as evidence during his testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Could this witness have BEEN any better if he was hopey dreamied up?
> ...



Angela's going to take her boys out back and whip em on the break.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The best the prosecution can hope for is a hung jury.
> ...



Zimmerman would still be having to tread on water and would not be as candid for fear of anything he says being used in a retrial. I'd prefer a verdict.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

If there is a hung juror on the jury, then the jury selection process must have gone askew.

"That's not a skirt!  It's a KILT!"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If she calls them "assholes" and "fucking punks", will that show hate, ill will or malice??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



He's going to have to change his name and move to Timbuktu no matter what.

So anything is marginal justice at best.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> If there is a hung juror on the jury, then the jury selection process must have gone askew.
> 
> "That's not a skirt!  It's a KILT!"



But will that mean the plywood got through???


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

mal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



She thinks Travon was still 12.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



You remain quite dishonest.

For proof, just look at your last post.  I quoted it for you, you dope.

Try to smarten up.

And, for once, give HONESTY a chance.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> If there is a hung juror on the jury, then the jury selection process must have gone askew.
> 
> "That's not a skirt!  It's a KILT!"



They'll all go to the ladies room together, have a powwow, a good cry and that will be that.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The "justice system" has already put Zimmerman in a situation where he will have to tread water for the rest of his life anyway but I agree--a verdict would be nice.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

I remember when I was in HS I was attacked by a punk kid younger than Trayvan. I had to go to the hospital to make sure I was alright. I reported this incident to  the Vice Principle and his parents tried to claim I was the instigator. I was minding my own business walking home from school with a bicycle tire in one hand and an inner-tube in the other when this kid comes up to me and starts grabbing me and telling me he's gonna kill me. Then he knees me in the nuts. My only defense was that I threw up on him because the pain was so intense. The punks parents swore up and down that their rotten kid was an angel. I believe Trayvan's parents are the same type.

I'm lucky the parents didn't try to sue me for the Landry bill.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> As to the late in the day change of USE of the witness, the State must be seeking some sanction against the defense.



Great they can call it even for playing hide the watermelon and call it a day.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

mal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Sarah is hoping like our president wants us to do


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> There should be a law against stupid



You mean like your previous post?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The media did all the heavy lifting. The injustice system is merely an accomplice that went along for the ride.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 8, 2013)

depotoo said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The more I listen to this *non-emergency call* I wonder why someone would call and report them self for stalking and hunting someone they were planning on killing? Wonder if that has crossed any of the juror's minds?
> ...




*non-emergency call ... where he never once used his gun*


how many of those 50 did he follow on foot in the rain - without cause, carrying a loaded revolver ?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



More significant newsflash.  GZ WAS allowed to defend himself.  And it does not matter if TM was a sinner in the past or a saint.  *What matters* is whether, on the night in question, TM had assaulted GZ, putting GZ in reasonable fear for his life or in fear of serious physical injury.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



When the justice system starts to take it's cues from the media we're screwed---


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a law against stupid
> ...



I don't like picking on the most vulnerable Sarah


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, now that this place is full of Hannity maggots..


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Who won the fight?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You're standing there with your mouth open and there may be some stray soap floating around in this place.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



How many times was he asked by non-emergency to "let me know if he does anything else"?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Exactly. This kind thing needs to stop. If we have any hope of staying free and safe. But this has become the political trial for the decade.

This trial is a farce. We all have a vested interest in it's outcome.

Are we free to defend our own lives or not?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Oh now that's just stupid and unfair and you haven't been listening to the case and that hasn't been brought into evidence and.. and..  

Poopyhead.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ok, now that this place is full of Hannity maggots..




Strollingbones? Is that you? Weren't you a hannity maggot


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



It's safer than bending over but point taken. ty


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 8, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



A revolver, huh?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Only if there are no witnesses afterwards.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It is the absence of DNA under Martin's fingernails that matters to his supporters. Our argument is that  Blood or some other body fluid would be readily apparent  on Martin's hands, fingernails included, if he was manually banging the  head of GZ repeatedly  against concrete as alleged! Now I know there will be a barrage of insults from IlarMeilyr saying that blood has no DNA. But the oaf is wrong! The RED blood cells do not contain DNA because they have no nuclei  but white  cells in the blood do.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My what big eagles you have Legal.



Legaleagle blushes and replies:



> Size 12 to be exact and I also have large hands.  (Wink, wink)



Strange but true facts:



> 1.  Baldness in men is strongly correlated to high levels of testosterone.
> 
> 2,) High levels of testosterone is strongly correlated with male virility and sex drive.



Signed,

Legally Bald Eagle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

Based on what I have read in both prejudicial and apparently unbiased sources:

If George Zimmerman had committed any serious crime in Florida, he never would have received a carry permit.  There is no question that he was lawfully carrying the night of the shooting.

If George Zimmerman was the racist thug that some here want him to be, he would not have black friends which he does.  He would not have recently mentored a black youth at his church.  In the some 48 different reports of persons that Zimmerman has made to the Sanford Police since he got involved in neighborhood watch, black, white, and hispanic persons have been reported, some due to unlawful behavior, some due to suspicious appearance, and in none of those cases was Zimmerman reported to be beligerant or threatening in any way.  His neighbors interviewed all reported him as a good citizen who cares and who has made a difference in their neighborhood.

So yes, if Trayvon Martin had been white, or if George Zimmerman had been black, this would almost certainly be nothing more than a mention in the Orlando Sentinenl and would already be forgotten except by those directly affected by a tragic situation.

As it is, I don't know whether George Zimmerman did or did not commit a crime that night.  Neither does any one of us posting on this thread.  And the prosecution sure as hell has not made any kind of a case that he did.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now that this place is full of Hannity maggots..
> ...



You were too except Bones always excluded me from the maggot part.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



good thing this case had witnesses


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

mal said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



You have a Creepy Ass Cracker Trademark Sistah!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



She never called me a maggot. She called me oher things


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



They take their cues from the highest bidder; in this case the bid was political capital. The DA did not want the fallout of not ruthlessly chargin Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > My what big eagles you have Legal.
> ...



HOLY SHIT

I have to go away for a second.

LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Oh wow.

You just exposed the entire liberal animus towards Zimmerman. Thank you Mert. I can't believe I baited you into responding this way. Perfect. 

"Doesn't change his classification"? Priceless!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It was a Kel Tec 9mm Luger Double Action pistol, genius







Does that look like a revolver to you?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Depends on how you define "fight."  Are you so sure that Zimmerman feels he won the fight?  What if he feels regret that he had to resort to using deadly force?  Maybe he feels he lost the fight.

You are looking at this as a fight.  Maybe Zimmerman never had any intention of fighting at all.  Did that ever occur to you?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Well,none.  Including this incident.
Here's the gun he carried.  




But that's about as accurate as anything else reported on this incident.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

While the trial is on lunch break, I think I'll go for a little drive.






Be back later.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You have yet to prove ANY dishonesty on my part! just saying it doe not make it so!
 Stop being such a Rhesus!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


Yes.  Then GZ dispelled that by bragging about it, showing no remorse, swearing that he would do nothing different, explaining that it was gods plan, etc..


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I don't think other crimes TM committed are worth death. Only this crime has bearing. Assault and Battery with intent to kill is worth a lethal response. 

Trayvan never murdered anyone before but there's always a first time in ever murderer's history. 


I went to school with a serial killer. You might have heard of* Wayne Nance*. He was in my HS class. Wayne was Trayvan's age when he started killing people. 

Wayne Nathan Nance | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> I remember when I was in HS I was attacked by a punk kid younger than Trayvan. I had to go to the hospital to make sure I was alright. I reported this incident to  the Vice Principle and his parents tried to claim I was the instigator. I was minding my own business walking home from school with a bicycle tire in one hand and an inner-tube in the other when this kid comes up to me and starts grabbing me and telling me he's gonna kill me. Then he knees me in the nuts. My only defense was that I threw up on him because the pain was so intense. The punks parents swore up and down that their rotten kid was an angel. I believe Trayvan's parents are the same type.
> 
> I'm lucky the parents didn't try to sue me for the Landry bill.



Welll I dunno Mud, sounds like  you are describing Zimmerman's parents to me! BTW his father has even authored a book in which he calls Blacks racists!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I think your hat might be too tight


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Who killed who?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I think a clenched fist would make it harder to get DNA under the fingernails. The rain most likely washed any DNA off of his hands.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You ignore the facts.......

I won't explain them because it's clear you're not rational.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



All that conjecture. He should be a lawyer for the prosecution.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if anyone in the state attorney's office has ever said fuck or asshole in their life and not wanted to kill someone? Seems hard to understand why you would try to use foul language as your soul premise for convicting a man of 2nd degree murder.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's only because she failed to grasp that the Hannity lolberals WERE the Hannity maggots.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

Vox said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly, the media (NYT one of them) stated in their first reporting Zimmerman was white, then when they realized he was hispanic, rather than drop the white they started calling him white hispanic. And that term has not been largely used by the press, ever.
> ...



Your personal attacks just show your shallowness.  Check out the US Census information on the internet, if you are able to do so and quit posting nonsense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You are comparing a dead teen with a serial killer.  You are siding with a guy who's accused of serial sex offenses with one girl, fighting with another girl, and killed a teen.  You are accusing this teen while ignoring GZ's own testimony that he was following the "fucking punk."  The suspect that according to GZ probably has a gun.  The suspect that GZ followed into the rain while armed.

And you are calling me irrational?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Does everybody remember the last two weeks when you had a hard time telling if they were state or defense witnesses? Not happening this week.



Yeah, they are all marching to the same tune this week -


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If you are defending yourself in what you believe is an attempt on your life, and you kill your assailant, would you feel remorse?  Or would you feel justified in what you thought you had to do at the time?

You feel remorse for killing the non guilty by accident; i.e. the woman who believes the rapist is breaking in her door so she shoots. . . .and kills her husband or a neighbor.  THAT is when you feel remorse.   Not for shooting a rapist who is coming after you.

George Zimmerman may be gulty of murder.  But grasping at emotional straws to convict him is not constructive.  I do not believe the prosecution has made a case that George Zimmerman acted either negligently or intended to kill anybody that fateful night.


----------



## mal (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



She probably reads the New York Times...

They are still doing this:

Trayvon Martin - The New York Times







Dishonesty from our "Free Press"?... I can't believe it.

They do know that this was actually the Young Man who Assaulted Zimmerman?...






Crippin'... ^That's @nolimitnigga... Fact.



peace...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Does everybody remember the last two weeks when you had a hard time telling if they were state or defense witnesses? Not happening this week.
> ...



Haven't heard anyone call the state's attorney a retard either. No racial slurs either. The state's witnesses supported GZ account, and now defense witnesses support GZ account too. Usually when witnesses say the defendant is telling the truth there is no trial.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> George Zimmerman may be gulty of murder.  But grasping at emotional straws to convict him is not constructive.  I do not believe the prosecution has made a case that George Zimmerman acted either negligently or intended to kill anybody that fateful night.



Remembering the difference btwn murder and killing.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Zimmerman did not murder anyone.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Funny how liberals draw other people off the main topic of discussion when it looks bad for them. It's also ironic, how this talk of Zimmerman's supposed whiteness is irrelevant.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Racist, anyone?



> Look, this has nothing to do with the actual case. His race should be a minutial issue. Only liberals with agendas and political vendettas have an issue with his race. Its like all the pent up racial hatred is suddenly focused on one person for defending himself... "he has to be a racist, my liberal mind can't encompass any other possibility!"


That is so lame.  Libs don't have an issue with his race, we're just pointing out to the uninformed that GZ is "white" and "Hispanic" at the same time - they seem to have a problem digesting that.

Libs aren't the ones that want to deport all the Hispanics - so you are really stretching that one.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



When it looks "bad" for them?  GZ is a Democrat, i.e. a Liberal, so you are saying that it looks bad for him?  Bwahahaha, that is too funny.

It's not Liberals that are on trial, FYI.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

mal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Yes, and the sheep was and are outraged, the media is driving all of this


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




Usually.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

The NY Slimes tried to use THIS image:






But some editor said no.

Musta been one of those conservative crackahs.

(As if there is such a thing as a conservative editor at *The New York Slimes*.    )


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Libs want to keep the Hispanics so they can vote, but the also don't want them killing other potential lib voters, even if in self defense.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



All friends and business associates of GZ, of course they are going to support GZ's story.  If you thought the defense was going to put someone on the stand that would speak against GZ or demean his background you are more naive than you appear by your posts.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



"Lame"? Is that it? Cons aren't the ones wanting to grant amnesty to 11 million plus illegals, so your point is what exactly? I see I've already gotten you to play the race card, while trying to justify your party's animosity towards George Zimmerman.  And I'm not racist, for it was you liberals who screamed "RACIST!" when this news first broke.

Don't try this crap with me Mert.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And conservatives are so worried about a Lib voter going to prison because they don' want to minimize the Lib vote?  Bwahahaha - you make as much sense as a 3 yr. old.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


>>> If you are defending yourself in what you believe is an attempt on your life, and you kill your assailant, would you feel remorse?  Or would you feel justified in what you thought you had to do at the time?

I don't believe in the no win scenario.  I don't believe in your kill or be killed scenario.  This was not war.  This was yard fight.  I would not have shot this unarmed boy, period. If you are able to come up with a scenario where I would have had to kill this teen, which I doubt, then for argument sake, yes I would feel remorse that I failed to save this teen's life.  

>>> You feel remorse for killing the non guilty by accident; i.e. the woman who believes the rapist is breaking in her door so she shoots. . . .and kills her husband or a neighbor.  THAT is when you feel remorse.   Not for shooting a rapist who is coming after you.

TM was not a rapist and GZ is not a woman.  Your comparison is ludicrous.  Reaching for your weapon to kill someone for "coming" at you to "question why are you chasing me?"

>>> George Zimmerman may be gulty of murder.  But grasping at emotional straws to convict him is not constructive.  I do not believe the prosecution has made a case that George Zimmerman acted either negligently or intended to kill anybody that fateful night.

You compare TM to a rapist coming after a girl, then make the argument against grasping at emotional straws?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So you claim GZ as a liberal to put TemlarKormac in his place, but then state that a liberal is not on trial. Nothing like having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



After this persecution I am guessing he won't be voting lib anytime soon.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You just proved my point.  You are calling every Hispanic an "illegal" with your sarcastic innuendo, and then you claim that you are not racist?  And, who exactly brought up the "race" issue?  I don't have a race issue, all I have been doing is enlightening those that are uninformed that there is such a term as "white Hispanic" - so tell me how that is being racist?



> Don't try this crap with me Mert.


You're trapping yourself, so don't blame me, Temp!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I wouldn't expect for the state to put up people who were recanting previous statements or proven perjurers, but that happened. You make as much sense as a full grown adult liberal.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




Aha!  So you are just trying to proselytize votes for the Republican party?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yep.  If he is indeed innocent, the race baiters and haters will still have excised a huge measure of blood in destroying his peace and life for a very long time.  And if he is indeed innocent of any act of malice, that will be a huge injustice.  They don't have to convict in order to destroy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No. Conservatives want to see justice regardless of one's political preferences. And it's not just to send someone to jail for killing someone in self defense.


----------



## Vox (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



he still might, but that is not an issue for conservatives, just shows that for libtards everything is about power grab.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Where did Templar call every Hispanic an illegal?  I missed that.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 8, 2013)

Daily Mail UK. The media have no shame.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yep, Republicans are against people having their right to due process infringed upon. Think we now have a convert, since GZ has been shown that libs don't share that value.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Mert is going to have to do a lot more than play the race card to put me in my place. Liberals are the ones putting an innocent man on trial. Convicted him as a racist wannabe cop murderer vigilante. (did I get it all?) Even before he was tried, liberals were convinced he would be put in jail. Now it appears that he will be acquitted. So now, they are about to shift gears, into possible OWS style riot mode.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



They were telling the truth when first questioned, then when they realized that their party was for the opposition, and their comments were actually going to help the "black kid" - what do you expect them to do?  It was already a known fact that Sanford was racist by the way they handled the shooting to begin with, that they had time to go over their "vocal" mistakes is not a surprise.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Well, I'm convinced liberals give themselves dyslexia on purpose. They have a bad habit of twisting my words around.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



By the definition most blacks use.....Zimmerman is black........ he never said that blacks get away all the time........


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Say what? You haven't even come close to trapping me mert! How can I help you prove a point you never made? That's the problem, people disagree with you, so they are "uninformed." Puh-leeez.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And Dee Dee, Diamond Eugene, Rachel Jeantel was against the "black kid" when she perjured herself? TM's brother was against the "black kid" when he said I didn't think it was my brother at first? Sanford PD so racist that they promoted a "black man" to police chief? So racist that the lead investigator wrote a letter to the FBI that he was being pressured to bring unwarranted charges?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I did not compare TM to a rapist.  I used an analogy to explain why your rush to judgment is in error.   You seem to draw a lot of conclusions about people however you need to twist words or add elements that don't apply.   For instance your assertion that Zimmerman bragged about killing Martin.  Evidence of that?  Any illustration you can show for that?  And you accuse ME of playing on emotions?

But okay, ditch the rapist illustration.  Make it any person for whatever reason isbreaking in your door and you are convinced he will do whatver violence to you, so you shoot.  And you shoot your husband or neighbor who is actually coming to rescue you.  THAT is when a person feels remorse.   But you don't feel remorse for defending yourself against an assailant you believe is determined to kill you or do you severe bodily harm.

You accuse Zimmerman of bragging and I don't think any honest person on the planet would say there is any evidence from anybody that he has ever bragged about that night.

But you won't accept the emotional argument that he feared for his life and and therefore shot in self defense?  There is at least logical room for that argument.

If Zimmerman had told Hannity that he did feel remorse for shooting Martin, you would likely say that is proof that he knew he was in the wrong.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

So, what happened this morning?

Anything worth mentioning?

I woke up, didn't really want to watch, so I loaded up WoW, did my dailies, a Raid and a few ICC Dungeons for Rep. Got bored with that, turned on the feed and they're at lunch.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The only eye witness I guess is a racist too? Wow. If they aren't libs or non-white they are racist. That is your claim. Wear that little tag around your neck.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman defense: Texts show Trayvon Martin 'hostile' day of shooting - CNN.com
> ...



He probably would be by now or shot by one of his homies, he was an asshole and heading to be a bigger asshole. He's just like the imbecile in Air Force One, trying to please his loser daddy is always ruling his feeble mind.


----------



## mal (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The NY Slimes tried to use THIS image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Baby!... What you doin' out on the Corner at this time of night?...

I'm tryin' to sell weed, nigga!



peace...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> If trayvon is kicking a guys butt that is trying to pull a gun on him then I would call that self defense in an honorable way.
> 
> He would say I punched him because i thought he was going for a weapon and then I continued to punch him because he kept going for it on his hip when he was on the ground.



In all my years of fighting I have never seen someone pound the head of a person going for their gun. You always grab the gun, never hit their head while he shoots you in the chest. The gun at your chest is closer & easier to deflect & grab than their head that will not stop the gun shot. 

I have had guns drawn on me about 10 times. 6 of those were not by police & 5 of those times were by 7 people & 7 guns who intended to shoot me. 1 actually pulled the trigger & I am still here. Never did I ever think to pound their head. I was totally focused on the gun. 

In psyche class this moment causes a Fight of Flight complex. They got that wrong & may have recently changed it to add Freeze. The first time a gun is pulled most people Freeze in fear or flight. Subsequent times they may fight or flight. If GZ threatened with a gun then this was not TM's first rodeo with a gun or he would have froze in fear. Since TM had experience he would have ran or disarmed him instead of pounding his head.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So, what happened this morning?
> 
> Anything worth mentioning?
> 
> I woke up, didn't really want to watch, so I loaded up WoW, did my dailies, a Raid and a few ICC Dungeons for Rep. Got bored with that, turned on the feed and they're at lunch.



7 defense witnesses, mostly good friends of GZ, took the stand to say they are certain it was Zimmerman yelling in the background of the 911 call.

That's basically the meat of their testimony.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Why would they change their story?  Are they liars?  You tell me.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

And the prosecutor used more dirty language than I do here at USMB.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

I know one thing, if Mert doesn't stop trolling, I'm about to start handing out negs. Everybody here knows I'm not afraid to slap people with them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The only eye witness' story has never changed. He was interview within an hour of the incident that it was a ground and pound attack by TM. Think that creepy ass cracker was telling the truth!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > If trayvon is kicking a guys butt that is trying to pull a gun on him then I would call that self defense in an honorable way.
> ...



It is a dark, rainy night and the gun was concealed.  According to Zimmerman's account, Martin saw the gun DURING the altercation, and not before it.  And he and Zimmerman went for the gun at approximately the same time.  As it turned out, Zimmerman got there first.

Was that the way it happened?  I don't know.  Neither do you or anybody else.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a suspicion that the legal side-show today (which will be happening at the end of the lunch break) may get testy.

I have a hunch (and I am not alone) that the prosecutor is bent about the one witness talking outside the parameters of his deposition.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


It's hard to tell who is the one yelling for help - anyone that has said that it was GZ should be tested.  They should have GZ and several other men do a tape where they are yelling for help, and then ask the defendants who are so sure they recognize GZ's voice to identify it.  It also doesn't make sense that a person who is doing the stalking, and is armed would be yelling for help.  Just my opinion.



> Sanford PD so racist that they promoted a "black man" to police chief?


I guess you've never heard the term "token"?


> So racist that the lead investigator wrote a letter to the FBI that he was being pressured to bring unwarranted charges?


Is this the same lead investigator that now claims he "believed" what GZ was saying?  Why would he want to bring charges if he believed GZ's story?  Please answer that.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh yeah.  I forgot...

Bernie made a game out of how many times he can get away with saying "fucking punks" without having one of the older female witnesses call HIM one.

Thanks, Ilar


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Token? Not sure I know what you mean. Please elaborate.

If the lead investigator believed GZ then why are we at trial? Please answer that.
If the lead investigator was black and believed GZ would we be at trial? Please answer that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So, what happened this morning?
> 
> Anything worth mentioning?
> 
> I woke up, didn't really want to watch, so I loaded up WoW, did my dailies, a Raid and a few ICC Dungeons for Rep. Got bored with that, turned on the feed and they're at lunch.



GZ was the one screaming
GZ was the one screaming
GZ was the one screaming
GZ was the one screaming
GZ was the one screaming
GZ was the one screaming


The Bernster likes to say the word "asshole".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

I have heard a rumor that it was GZ who was screaming on the 9-1-1 call tape.

Any confirmation?


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Perhaps, but he had his senior year to straighten up.  Some football players that have been given scholarships have had a lot more problems than him....alot more problems... like you stated.  There are some that would make him look like a choir boy in comparison.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I can't say that with any certainty.  But I can say that prosecution sure hasn't made any kind of case that he did.   All chances for a fair trial for Zimmerman went out the window when President Obama got involved.  That ensured a year-long media circus that has ensued.  Zimmerman's life has been changed in a hellish way no matter what the verdict and no matter if he is completely innocent.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > So, what happened this morning?
> ...



He's said asshole so much that i wonder if he's going to stalk M O'M out of the courthouse and shoot him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have heard a rumor that it was GZ who was screaming on the 9-1-1 call tape.
> 
> Any confirmation?



I haven't heard anything like that.   Let me know if you hear something - or maybe ask Sarah.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...




Oh nozies!  M. O'M is a "cracker."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Doris Singleton has been called to the stand.


----------



## mal (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



They did the same with King...

Later they found the Cops "Guilty" of 11 seconds too long regarding the "beating"...

Meaning the rest of the beating was Justified.

But at least that saved LA from more Riots.

The White Liberals with HEAPS of Misplaced Guilt LOVE these Stories.

They want Blacks to Riot. 



peace...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That's odd, there's only one witness who claims it was TM on top of GZ.  All the other witnesses say the opposite.  Also, why wouldn't O'Mara want these comments released?

The woman, identified as "Witness 9," is heard telling detectives, "They say a lot of bad things about black people." 
On the tape, the witness claimed that Zimmerman's mother announced she was racist during a conversation about president Obama. She was asked whether she saw George Zimmerman himself disparage blacks or act as if he hated blacks, to which the witness replied, "no."

Witness 9 did claim that Zimmerman "only likes black people who act like white people."

Defense attorney Mark O'Mara made a last-minute attempt to block the release of Witness 9's statements, including allegations that  Martin's killer molested her when she was between the ages of 6 and 16. 
"Witness 9" in Trayvon Martin case claims George Zimmerman's family is racist - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

mal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



In 2013, all white guilt is misplaced kemosabe.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

LOL

NOW the prosecution objects to hearsay?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

mal said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



proxy rioting


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The NY Slimes tried to use THIS image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Why does the Bernster get to approach all the time.

When it was his turn it was no no no no no.

Whatever, going to acquit on the evidence and not the bias.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I did not compare TM to a rapist.  I used an analogy to explain why your rush to judgment is in error.   You seem to draw a lot of conclusions about people however you need to twist words or add elements that don't apply.   For instance your assertion that Zimmerman bragged about killing Martin.  Evidence of that?  Any illustration you can show for that?  And you accuse ME of playing on emotions?
> 
> But okay, ditch the rapist illustration.  Make it any person for whatever reason isbreaking in your door and you are convinced he will do whatver violence to you, so you shoot.  And you shoot your husband or neighbor who is actually coming to rescue you.  THAT is when a person feels remorse.   But you don't feel remorse for defending yourself against an assailant you believe is determined to kill you or do you severe bodily harm.
> 
> ...



>>> I did not compare TM to a rapist.  

Yes you did, your analogy was a comparison.

>>> I used an analogy to explain why your rush to judgment is in error. 

Now your deflecting.

>>> You accuse Zimmerman of bragging and I don't think any honest person on the planet would say there is any evidence from anybody that he has ever bragged about that night.

My evidence is the video taped interrogation the morning after and the Hannity video.  I saw no remorse. I call what I saw bragging.  It's my opinion.  Put your feet in the shoes of the victim's mom, then watch those two videos and tell me you don't see someone who is without remorse bragging about his deed.   

Hint, claiming you have consensus opinion on your side does not make you correct.  The world was flat at one point, by consensus opinion. 

>>> But you won't accept the emotional argument that he feared for his life and and therefore shot in self defense?  There is at least logical room for that argument.

Not true, I have on several occasions accepted the argument that GZ may have had an irrational fear for his life.  As a matter of fact, I'm 99% convinced that Zimmerman was scared shirtless that if he didn't kill the teen the teen was gonna punch him in the nose again and maybe knock him out, maybe even find his gun and shoot him.

>>> If Zimmerman had told Hannity that he did feel remorse for shooting Martin, you would likely say that is proof that he knew he was in the wrong.

He was in the wrong.  The teen was not a suspect.  The teen was not guilty.  The teen was walking home from the 7-eleven.  GZ should have announced who he was and talked to the teen when the teen approached his truck.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

I know what happened

After smoking a fatty at his pops girlfriends house and talking on the phone with Jeantel, Martin got the munchies. All they had in the house were plain rice cakes and diet Pepsi, and we all know rice cakes and cotton mouth just don't mix and he really wanted a box of those red zingers with the coconut on top. So he takes of walking up to the store.

Once at the store, he notices that he only has enough money for Skittles and a tea. He's a little pissed that a convienience store would charge so much for items that are cheaper  in a grocery store. "oh well, I'm starting to lose my buzz, it's all good".

On Martins way home, it starts to rain. Now he's a little more pissed off and he's just trying to go home. Martins phone rings, "Cool, it's DD" he said. "This girls a trip" so he answers, "DD, WHAT'S UP BABY?". 

Martin and Jeantel are talking about the All Star game when all of a sudden, Martin sees Zimmerman in his truck. He says, "Damn, I bet that's that dude pops told me about, that little wannabe cop. I'm going to scare him, I can take him and after I jump bad, I'll take off around the building and jump him. This creepy ass cracker is going to get his ass whooped".

Well, you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The NY Slimes tried to use THIS image:
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



All other witnesses claim GZ was on top of TM, and that they saw that after the gunshot. This is exactly what GZ claims to have happened. Can't omit details that you don't like. Why do No_Limit_Nigga's parents not want weed, theft and fighting introduced into evidence or the public scoop? Why did the state only give binary code of Trayvon's texts to the defense? Did they not want all the things that were unflattering to TM made public?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

You mean Selene Bahadoor? She was debunked as inconsistent, as she changed her testimony right on the stand. Mert, please. You really should stop.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder why Trayvon Martin didn't have seven friends to testify that it was him screaming?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Granted, but I would make the case that in order to get that type of treatment, said player would have to be *exceptional*.  I've never heard that about Trayvon.  He seems to enjoy his "herb" too much to excel at sports.  Given the general context of his social media postings do you really think this was a young man who was about to "straighten up"...or do you think he was a young man who was hanging with the wrong crowd and headed for trouble?  You'll note that the Prosecution has chosen not to bring "friends" of Trayvon's forward to testify in any way.  I wonder if that is because they don't want another debacle like they had with Rachel Jenteal?  I'm thinking that the Prosecution wants nothing to do with giving the jury a better look at who Trayvon was hanging with and what they were into.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Singleton has been excused, subject to recall. Chris Serino has been called.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

The defense liked the prosecution witnesses so much, they are going with the theory:  "let's do it again!"

( from the poor remake: )


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I wonder why Trayvon Martin didn't have seven friends to testify that it was him screaming?



Because it wasn't him screaming?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I bet you could easily imagine him straightening up and wanting to go to medical school to care for inner city children.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The defense liked the prosecution witnesses so much, they are going with the theory:  "let's do it again!"


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Singleton has been excused, subject to recall. Chris Serino has been called.



I believe that you are going to get to hear that Tracy Martin didn't think that was his son screaming for help. However, Serino is an apparent racist evil white man that is not capable of telling the truth, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Daddy doesn't seem to like what's happening. He knows they're laying the groundwork to drag him up on the stand.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe he didn't have seven friends


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have heard a rumor that it was GZ who was screaming on the 9-1-1 call tape.
> 
> Any confirmation?



It's very possible.  He learned that in How to murder and get away with it 101.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > If trayvon is kicking a guys butt that is trying to pull a gun on him then I would call that self defense in an honorable way.
> ...



Yeah it's a bit odd huh?  Maybe he tried to disarm GZ and failed?  Suicide by wannabe cop?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Singleton has been excused, subject to recall. Chris Serino has been called.
> ...



I knew doing advance research that Tracy Martin acknowledged to Crump that the screaming did not come from Trayvon. This case is already over, it is nothing but mere formality now.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Singleton has been excused, subject to recall. Chris Serino has been called.
> ...



Of course it could also be that Tracy Martin is "against the black kid" as Mertex would leave you to believe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard a rumor that it was GZ who was screaming on the 9-1-1 call tape.
> ...



*NEGGED!!!!*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Now that I have run one troll out of this thread today, anyone else care to push their luck? Please, lets stick to facts please?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> proxy rioting



TITLE 18 - CRIMES AND CRIMINAL PROCEDURE
    PART I - CRIMES
    CHAPTER 102 - RIOTS

Sec. 2101. Riots

-STATUTE-
      (a) Whoever travels in interstate or foreign commerce or uses any
    facility of interstate or foreign commerce, including, but not
    limited to, the mail, telegraph, telephone, radio, or television,
    with intent - 
        (1) to incite a riot; or
        (2) to organize, promote, encourage, participate in, or carry
      on a riot; or
        (3) to commit any act of violence in furtherance of a riot; or
        (4) to aid or abet any person in inciting or participating in
      or carrying on a riot or committing any act of violence in
      furtherance of a riot;

    and who either during the course of any such travel or use or
    thereafter performs or attempts to perform any other overt act for
    any purpose specified in subparagraph (A), (B), (C), or (D) of this
    paragraph -  (!1)

      Shall be fined under this title, or imprisoned not more than five
    years, or both.
      (b) In any prosecution under this section, proof that a defendant
    engaged or attempted to engage in one or more of the overt acts
    described in subparagraph (A), (B), (C), or (D) of paragraph (1) of
    subsection (a) (!2) and (1) has traveled in interstate or foreign
    commerce, or (2) has use of or used any facility of interstate or
    foreign commerce, including but not limited to, mail, telegraph,
    telephone, radio, or television, to communicate with or broadcast
    to any person or group of persons prior to such overt acts, such
    travel or use shall be admissible proof to establish that such
    defendant traveled in or used such facility of interstate or
    foreign commerce.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> See, I am flabbergasted how you can cover for yourselves. "He should, if he actually did it on purpose". Don't put words in my mouth, I'll wind up negging you for it.
> I've given proof to many posters on this thread, first to Sarah G, MarcATL, now you. You can't seem to grasp it. So I will not bother wasting my time.





Mertex said:


> Read my post again.  You were saying that it was going bad for "Liberals"  - I just reminded you that we, the "liberals" on this Forum are not the ones on trial.  And also, remind you that GZ is a Liberal, so you wouldn't make a fool of yourself even more.
> 
> 
> Seems to me that righties are the ones playing the "race" card - wanting to make sure that everyone realizes that GZ is not "white".  What the hell does it matter what color he is?
> ...





You've screwed up the posts so bad, you have yourself saying what I said.  Can't you even post correctly?  I've tried to fix it, but I'm not wasting my time fixing your lame posts.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Even Tracy Martin knows what his son did was foolish.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Zona said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard a rumor that it was GZ who was screaming on the 9-1-1 call tape.
> ...



Wrong story line.

You are plainly thinking of "How to beat a crackah ass and get away with it."  And it was TM who studied that material.

But poor TM failed to complete the course and overlooked the lessons concerning how to pick *unarmed* victims.

Whoops.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Calling an experienced law enforcement career professional "a token" is an outrageous claim.
That investigator wrote a letter to the FBI that he "was pressured". 
Note in the FBI report that Serino stated "Zimmerman's actions WERE NOT BASED ON MARTIN'S SKIN COLOR" and "Zimmerman is a soft guy". 

Serino stated in his interview twith the FBI hat LEAKS WITHIN THE SANFORD POLICE DEPARTMENT is what is driving and leading the charge to charge Zimmerman. Serino identified Arthur Barns, Rebecca Villenove, Trekell Perkins as all pressuring him to bring charges against Zimmerman.

You have lost all credibility here. At no time did Serino do what you claim.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > See, I am flabbergasted how you can cover for yourselves. "He should, if he actually did it on purpose". Don't put words in my mouth, I'll wind up negging you for it.
> ...



LMAO! If it weren't for rules, I'd neg your sorry butt again. Please, enjoy my ignore list.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

It's going to be fun watching O'Mara lay foundation today with the investigators.  He's a pretty impressive attorney.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yeah, walking to the store to get snacks on a drizzly night was foolish, especially when a vigilante would be out stalking the streets!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, looks like they are having an extended session at the sidebar. Will advise for any further developments.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Good, that'll save me time responding to such ignorant comments.  Learn to post.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Serino has taken the stand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Serino walked in carrying a bottle of water.

He must be a "no limits nigga".


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Serino walked in carrying a bottle of water.
> 
> He must be a "no limits nigga".



He probably has hot pipes


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

For those of you who have had your heads scrambled by all of the witnesses, here is the complete list of all of the witnesses who have appeared to date:

Trayvon Martin / George Zimmerman Case Witnesses | AxiomAmnesia.com Presents They Always Get Away: Trayvon Martin/George Zimmerman Documents, Photos, Videos, Audio, and Articles


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Good call  [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]:!

O'Mara is getting into the details of the Lauer 911 phone call being played to Mr. Martin.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Backbreaker coming up!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

*zing!!!!!!!*


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Serino just dealt the deathblow to the states case. Serino just testified that Tracy Martin acknowledged that it wasn't his son's voice on the 911 tape.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Good call  [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]:!
> 
> O'Mara is getting into the details of the Lauer 911 phone call being played to Mr. Martin.



No Crump, no mayor's office=no TM scream


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Are we finished with the who was screaming conversation now?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I did not compare TM to a rapist.  I used an analogy to explain why your rush to judgment is in error.   You seem to draw a lot of conclusions about people however you need to twist words or add elements that don't apply.   For instance your assertion that Zimmerman bragged about killing Martin.  Evidence of that?  Any illustration you can show for that?  And you accuse ME of playing on emotions?
> ...



Well since appeal to consensus is permitted outside of formal debate,  I'll take comfort in whatever consensus I can get here that I am making a better argument than you are.  Most especially in what is a coparison and what is an illustration.  

How do you KNOW the teen was not a suspect?  It is unreasonable to see a hooded figure--a hooded figure sauntering along on a dark night in the rain intentionally looking at the buildings in a neighborhood that has experienced a number of recent burglaries--as a suspect?    I have myself reported such behavior as 'suspicious' to the police.  I myself have followed person engaged in such behavior until I was convinced my suspicions were unfounded.

Who are you to determine what looks suspicious to another person?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Is that why you are making shit up about TM, because you are so mad that GZ is on trial?



> Are you going to use his acquittal as an excuse to go steal a new pair of Nikes?


I don't need a new pair of Nikes, I don't steal, and you're being so childish it isn't even funny.
Are you related to GZ?  Is he going to send you some of that money that dumb supporters have been sending him?  What's your stake in this trial?  Bwahahaha!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

My oh my.

Is Bernie going to try to impeach Trayvon's dad now?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Prosecution is on cross.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

I mean, this is the states that can't find Dexter or even knows what Dexter is doing, they have no clue that Dexter is out there so what makes you think the state is going to convict Zimmerman. Seriously, I watch the Dexter Documentary every week and the state has no clue. Although they were close when Dexters dumping ground, or water, was found, but the dumbasses fingered a fellow cop, lol.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Prosecution is not making any headway. They keep relying on emotion.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Are you following him?  Yeah.  We dont need you to do that.

This just after GZ describes Trayvon as running or getting away and then exits his truck sounding on tape as though at least initially he is running after him to keep an eye on him.

After the 911 call, he begins walking back down the path, but the damage is done he has already went up the same path in the dark shining a flashlight.  To Trayvon he appears to be creeping around looking for him in the dark, imo.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

sitarro said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ha,ha, I thought most cons have  been arguing that Zimmerman is Hispanic?  And he did say it, you're little deflection doesn't mean anything.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy wow.

Did I just see that judge reign in the prosecutor?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Are we finished with the who was screaming conversation now?




Are you ahead of me in the streaming...I'm watching Bernie cross Serino.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Prosecutor was called for speculation.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> My oh my.
> 
> Is Bernie going to try to impeach Trayvon's dad now?



I'm beyond eyerolling and laughing out loud.

I've got the boxes packed, the truck is running and pointed at Arizona.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

What the Hell does this line of questioning have to do with the fact that Tracy said it wasn't his thug screaming???


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2013)

sitarro said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



You sound so angry that Obama (black) is President, and taking it out on the TM/GZ trial!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Note Mr. Martin's dejected appearance, head bowed eyes to the ground. He knows he may have do deal with the fact his son acted foolishly.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Are we finished with the who was screaming conversation now?
> ...



Unless he impeaches what Serino just said, then the evidence is that even Trayvon's DAD said it was NOT Trayvon's voice on that 9-1-1 call tape.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > My oh my.
> ...



Don't go to Arizona. It's hot and has bugs.

Come to Southern Illinois. It's nice here.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Are we finished with the who was screaming conversation now?
> ...



Ummmm.   I have the TV on and I walked through that room, local news is ahead of the stream - they try to cut the cuss words off the stream.

So I got to hear that twice.  I did a little jig.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Objection for speculation sustained.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You had me at "bugs".

Rerouting GPS


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Prosecution is floundering.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

The heart strings argument. The last gasp of the states argument, was the only argument they had.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> How do you KNOW the teen was not a suspect?  It is unreasonable to see a hooded figure--a hooded figure sauntering along on a dark night in the rain intentionally looking at the buildings in a neighborhood that has experienced a number of recent burglaries--as a suspect?    I have myself reported such behavior as 'suspicious' to the police.  I myself have followed person engaged in such behavior until I was convinced my suspicions were unfounded.



Did you declare on a police dispatch call that you felt the guy was a fucking punk who is probably armed?  Were you armed when you followed your suspect? What would you have done if your suspect turned on you?



Foxfyre said:


> Who are you to determine what looks suspicious to another person?



^ Irony.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Serino made clear that clarification was critical to the investigation. Serino later made it clear that "It was no dispute as to whose voice that was."

States objection for hearsay was overruled.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Southern Illinois is way, WAY to liberal. Come to Southeastern Indiana, we are about 30 miles west of Cincinnati and very, VERY Conservative out here.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

It's a wrap


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> What's your stake in this trial?



I find blatant miscarriages of justice intellectually offensive.

Apart from that, I have no stake other than a couple of super important avi wagers riding on the outcome.

Care to make it three?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The GPS is blowing her little mind up.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 8, 2013)

This is really the *"It's not fair to assault people who are carrying guns"* thread. 

Let's be honest.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How do you KNOW the teen was not a suspect?  It is unreasonable to see a hooded figure--a hooded figure sauntering along on a dark night in the rain intentionally looking at the buildings in a neighborhood that has experienced a number of recent burglaries--as a suspect?    I have myself reported such behavior as 'suspicious' to the police.  I myself have followed person engaged in such behavior until I was convinced my suspicions were unfounded.
> ...



a fucking punk who was probably armed ?  where did you get that ?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Tracy Martin never asked to hear the tape again. That is passive acknowledgement that he knew that was not his son's voice.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

> this is really the *"it's not legal to assault people who are carrying guns"* thread.
> 
> Let's be honest.



fyp


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone here ever noticed that when you listen to a tape of your own voice, it doesn't sound like you?

That's because the sound emitted from your mouth is mixed with vibrations from within your own skull.

I wonder if the jurors have experienced the same.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Another *ZING!!!*

Dang!  We're done!

Reasonable Doubt anyone?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Through Tracy Martin, he pointed to that being Zimmerman's voice. Deductive reasoning will tell you that there were only two people in that fight, one of them had to be screaming. If what Tracy says is true that it wasn't his son on that tape, it is logical to deduce that Zimmerman was the one screaming on that tape. 

The prosecution has tried one last time to suggest via Zimmerman's deposition "that doesn't sound like me" to Singleton as reason to suggest it was Martin screaming. Game over.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*WHAT!?!?!?* Shitcago and it's collar counties are the only liberal part of the state. The rest of us are sane, and conservative.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

LOL, Bernie, how many more times will you recall Serino so that he can damn your case even further?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie seems to be taking this away from O'Mara.  What a freaking waste of an entire morning with this mess.  

O'Mara is pretty sucky today.  Keep up the good work, guy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Dad's admission that his son wasn't the one screaming. Case closed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Singleton has been recalled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anybody else get frustrated at where they choose to put the commercial breaks?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Bernie seems to be taking this away from O'Mara.  What a freaking waste of an entire morning with this mess.
> 
> O'Mara is pretty sucky today.  Keep up the good work, guy.



LOL hopey changey again ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



And you have the corn right?

Queue the corn song:

Corn, corn corn corn corn corn corn corn CORN!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Southern Illinois???  Liberal?

Stop!  Place the bong on the ground and *step away*.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Singleton just confirmed Serino's testimony. Martin acknowledged that "it wasn't his son's voice."


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Does anybody else get frustrated at where they choose to put the commercial breaks?



You can watch it online, Foxy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Does anybody else get frustrated at where they choose to put the commercial breaks?



You should watch it online. No breaks at all.

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Defense is smelling blood in the water.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie seems to be taking this away from O'Mara.  What a freaking waste of an entire morning with this mess.
> ...



hopey changey

WISH-Y DREAM -Y

Fixed it.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Bernie seems to be taking this away from O'Mara.  What a freaking waste of an entire morning with this mess.
> 
> O'Mara is pretty sucky today.  Keep up the good work, guy.



^More deluded than Karl Rove on election night.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody else get frustrated at where they choose to put the commercial breaks?
> ...



Foxy go clickorlando.com or wildabouttrial.com

For some reason I'm jinxing you.

I'm super excited about the MARVELOUS and FABULOUS Mark O'Mara performance and it's making my head spin a little.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh please. Not this again. The emotion argument....


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Interview with Sean Hannity.  "Hand in his waistband"...said Trayvon looked like he was trying to intimidate or appear as though he had a weapon...GZ said later that he thought he may have a weapon because of that.

This was just before same person was seen running away up the path and in the direction of his condo and then GZ exited his truck and went after him initially, then later said he continued down the path to get an address...an address that he never gave to the dispatch.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Sheer acts of desperation by the prosecution.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anyone not think the Martin's felt bad their son died?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



10-4 on the corn. We have soybeans, too.


And we have jet planes! Scott AFB is only 5 miles away from me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

No matter how much emotion Tracy showed, he flatly denied his son as the one screaming. Singleton just confirmed by saying "there was no doubt in my mind that Martin denied that was his son".


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie is hoping the father's grief will get him a guilty verdict. HAHA


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I have a corn photo.  I'm debating whether to post it.  I love the corn.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Bernie is hoping the father's grief will get him a guilty verdict. HAHA



You catch on fast.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...





When did the comment about blacks getting away all the time take place?  I haven't heard that one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

New witness Adam Pollock has been called to the stand. "Gym owner"


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, but I dont think he was a lost cause that should be thrown out with the trash either.  He was a troubled teen heading down the wrong path.  His mother sent him to his fathers...she was concerned about him and his behavior.  He was about to start his senior year.  Im not making the case that Trayvon was an angel by no means.  Just that he was an athlete and should he follow in his moms and brothers footsteps he may be looking at college in a year, perhaps with a scholarship somewhere....Division I, II, or III perhaps.

And yes, his friends were not called, because when you call them, it opens a whole can of worms for the defense.  They can go after their record and move to impeach.  One reason people dont like to testify.  I would have wanted very few friends of mine on the witness stand defending me at 17...lol.  They would probably be a bigger help to me not saying anything and out of the courtroom...lol.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




From what I understand he is approx. 1/2 white, 3/8 indigenous American, 1/8 African.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Are we about to find out that GZ is not an MMA assassin?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

There was never a case to be had. This is one of those African show trials that we will see a lot more of in the future.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > this is really the *"it's not legal to assault people who are carrying guns"* thread.
> ...



I'd appreciate it if you didn't *alter* my words, then quote me. Thanks so much.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

tjvh said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Sorry, thought you would want to be accurate.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Are we about to find out that GZ is not an MMA assassin?



Isn't traydickmartin also in MMA and fighting? He looked a lot more scary.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie is hoping the father's grief will get him a guilty verdict. HAHA
> ...



I cried so hard that I nearly joined Sarah but pulled it together.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Amelia said:


> When did the comment about blacks getting away all the time take place?  I haven't heard that one.



it never happened.

Mertex pulled that straight out of his asshole.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Had to go to town and have missed the big trial.  How is it going?


----------



## tjvh (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Does anyone not think the Martin's felt bad their son died?



Sorry, but *feelings* have no place in the rule of Law. It's just that simple.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

The defense has done a fine job.

But then again, the prosecution gave them a lot of their witnesses


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Are we about to find out that GZ is not an MMA assassin?



If you recall, earlier in this trial, I think in the opening statements by West, that his gym coach made mention that Zimmerman was not MMA material.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

tjvh said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone not think the Martin's felt bad their son died?
> ...



Then why did the prosecution just try it?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You are way too close to East Saint Louis for my liking.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> You are way too close to East Saint Louis for my liking.



A whole lotta crack over there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Please do ground and pound demonstration.

please please please


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

tjvh said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone not think the Martin's felt bad their son died?
> ...



If that's the case, then why is this the only strategy that the state is using to convict a man of murder 2? Pretty sure that feelings by certain people are the only reason this trial is taking place. I agree that the feelings of the mob should have no place in the US justice system.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

I still can't get over the fact that the witnesses kept calling Zimmerman "Georgie", "It's Georgie".....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm on the east side of Scott. Between Mascoutah and Okawville.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

tjvh said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone not think the Martin's felt bad their son died?
> ...



Except feelings of fear as Zimmermans heads getting bashed into the ground.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the witnesses kept calling Zimmerman "Georgie", "It's Georgie".....



Sounds a lot more personal than "Trayvon Benjamin Martin" doesn't it?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> a fucking punk who was probably armed ?  where did you get that ?



George Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Had to go to town and have missed the big trial.  How is it going?



If anyone still has any doubt it wasn't Z screaming, they need to mercy kill themselves.

the Bernster said "asshole" a lot 

That's about it for the summary.

The lead detective said TM's dad said no it wasn't TM screaming on the stand.

ZING- ER


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Hohoho, this is absolutely brilliant!! O'Mara just demonstrated what position Martin was in, by having Mr. Pollack mount him in the same manner! This corroborates John Good's testimony.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There's two reasons this trial is taking place
1. A certain community is so racist that they want jungle justice
2. The left wants to use it against guns and they want to kiss 1. ass. 

This is why.  Sad isn't it?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Bernie seems to be taking this away from O'Mara.  What a freaking waste of an entire morning with this mess.
> 
> O'Mara is pretty sucky today.  Keep up the good work, guy.



WTF are you watching?

In the actual trial, O'Mara is wiping the floor with the prosecutor playing the role of mop.

Let's clue you in:  Trayvon's DAD said it was NOT his son's voice.

This is pretty amazingly good evidence for GZ.  

But go ahead and stick your head back in the sand.

You really are silly, Sarah.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > You are way too close to East Saint Louis for my liking.
> ...



East St. Louis [IL] was the most dangerous city in America heading into 2013 based on violent crime statistics.

<Snip>

Odds of falling victim to a violent crime in East St. Louis were a  frightening 1 in 17. Odds of falling victim to either a violent crime or  a property-related crime were an even more disheartening 1 in 7. 

The 10 Most Dangerous Cities In America In 2013 | Curiosity Aroused​


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> The defense has done a fine job.
> 
> But then again, the prosecution gave them a lot of their witnesses



Pixie, you are baaaaaad.  But you speak the truth.  After the prosecution rested, I couldn't see much else that has to be done on Zimmerman's behalf.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ah hell!  I have to learn another set of Indian town names?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Please do ground and pound demonstration.
> 
> please please please



They honored your request.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > The defense has done a fine job.
> ...



Yes, but why am I baaaad?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't get over the fact that the witnesses kept calling Zimmerman "Georgie", "It's Georgie".....
> ...



Yes indeed, more compelling.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Well that witness made it pretty clear that the father didnt think it was his sons voice yelling for help.  It appears he needed Mr Crump to convince him of that, huh?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



After a while you won't even use the names. You'll be giving directions like "turn left at Farmer brown's spread" or "turn right when you see the 3 black cows".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Notice, how liberals are no longer commenting on this thread. They know it's over.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



So now you are making the rules.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




I used to eat at the Hen House when I stopped in Okawville.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I could easily imagine Harvard wanting to recruit him for their combined BA/MD program. If only!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Notice, how liberals are no longer commenting on this thread. They know it's over.



They never had a case to start with...Just to scream about their hatred of guns and try to spark a violent reaction in the black community.

These people truly are the worse of humanity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

And as the narrative that "Zimmerman was the next Bruce Lee" sinks slowly into the West, we say Aloha to the state's case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Those are the directions I use now.  I'm down with that. 

BTW - So much for that whole MMA supahstah! Trained at best MMA gym in AMERICA! bs that went on for 20 pages.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

So, this witness is testifying that George Zimmerman had no athletic ability and didn't learn very well, lol.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Well that witness made it pretty clear that the father didnt think it was his sons voice yelling for help.  It appears he needed Mr Crump to convince him of that, huh?



Yes.  Another of those "embellishments" you speak of so often.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a gym membership for a few years that I NEVER used.  Kind of on par with GZ.

My more recent (and local) gym membership has gotten a little more use.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr. Pollock is making it clear that Zimmerman just wasn't MMA material.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I had a gym membership for a few years that I NEVER used.  Kind of on par with GZ.
> 
> My more recent (and local) gym membership has gotten a little more use.



Buy a total gym. They are awesome

But you can't learn to fight on one.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I had a gym membership for a few years that I NEVER used.  Kind of on par with GZ.
> ...



I did more hard work when I was doing my post surgery rehab than I've done at the gym.

But I could still whup porky old GZ.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

The narrative of stalking, cold-blooded, non-screaming, MMA assassin seems to be evaporating pretty quick today.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Zim was a "1" in overall athleticism. Well that convinces me he could overpower a fit 17 year old.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

This is what you call a two-fer witness.

Ground and pound demonstration/MMA supahstah theory ground and pounded out all in one expert.

Excellent expert witness sale shopping choice.

Buy one get one free!


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I had a gym membership for a few years that I NEVER used.  Kind of on par with GZ.
> 
> *My more recent (and local) gym membership has gotten a little more use*.



I bet that membership card comes in handy when you're de-seeding your weed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I had a gym membership for a few years that I NEVER used.  Kind of on par with GZ.
> ...



You are ill.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 8, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Zimmerman is not African at all, and not at all indigenous American.  He is all Caucasion, half white and half Hispanic: Hispanic meaning his mother is from South  America and her antecedents are from Spain.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The narrative of stalking, cold-blooded, non-screaming, MMA assassin seems to be evaporating pretty quick today.



It's gone, pete, its gone. Defense has earned their pay today. Coach is now saying that Zimmerman still didn't know how to punch properly.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I had a gym membership for a few years that I NEVER used.  Kind of on par with GZ.
> ...



We bought a stationary bike about 4 years ago and it's up in my room holding clothes, lol. The treadmill we have in the basement has boxes on top of it and the weight bench, that has no weights any longer, is over my inlaws house in their basement being used to keep car batteries off the floor.

If you put car batteries on the floor, the ground will drain the power out of them.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nope...just reading them and then reporting when violated...especially when I am trolled like a child...youre guilty of the same.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



His ethnicity has no bearing on the fact that he fired his weapon in self-defense.

Try to stay on point, if you could.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

medicine balls baby!

the best exercise equipment I've ever owned.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman's main reason for being at the gym? To lose weight. How harmless, how pedestrian. How normal for someone to do.

This is so sad it makes me angry, that he was rung through the sieve as he was, only to find out he was just a normal man.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



SIU wanted him for their MDJ/JD program dontcha know!  *NOT!~*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

O'Mara is really covering all the bases on direct.


All Bernie is going to be left with is screaming "assholes" and "fucking punks" at this witness.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Angela Corey, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if they taught high pitched screaming in terror?

I think GZ would have aced that exam.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If you put car batteries on the floor, the ground will drain the power out of them.



Only if the floor is concrete.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

Ill catch ya later,  [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION]...the children have entered the room.  Trial talk has ceased, so Im out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

The state isn't even putting up a fight.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Grossly obese, un-athletic, can't punch.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

It's a three-fer witness!!

WOOT!

Frugal, that Mark O'Mara, I'll tell ya.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If you put car batteries on the floor, the ground will drain the power out of them.
> ...



Like a garage. That's what I should have said.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Putting on the weight was a genius level strategy if it was intentional.

The trainer is testifying that George took boxing classes...the camera pans to Zimmerman...and a mental image immediately formed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



East St. Louis has had that reputation for awhile.  Many years ago when Mr. Foxfyre was a rookie adjuster, he was frequently assigned anything between two to eight weeks of storm duty whenever there was large scale damage from hail, tornadoes, hurricanes, etc.  and he once was sent to Missouri after a severe storm there.  Those going into East St. Louis were to be assigned body guards which, of necessity, would be members of the Black Panthers hired for that duty.  Needless to say, Mr. Foxfyre was relieved when he had the chance to go to an area in Illinois instead and jumped at it.

Was it a race thing since most of the danger was perceived to be from young blacks?  No.  The gangs are not dangerous because they are black.  The young blacks were dangerous because they ran in the gangs.  There is an important distinction between those two things.

Is it important whether Trayvon Martin is black?  No.  At least it shouldn't be.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

My question now is, should Zimmerman still be made to take the stand?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> My question now is, should Zimmerman still be made to take the stand?



Hellllllllllllllllllll no


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm waiting for George to jump up and yell, "OK, WE GET IT!!! IM A GIRLY MAN, DAMN!!! SERIOUSLY, C'MON MAN"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Pollack: "Zimmerman was soft, physically soft, he was an obese fat man, mostly fat, no muscle."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

It's a four-fer witness!

Throw the "character" nice guy thing in there too!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

State is crossing


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Uh-Oh

A$$ is up on this one.

Here comes his a$$ out of his mouth.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

FishfaceDeMarco said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You're sure of that, how?

Zimmerman said he was going for his cell phone when he was punched.

How do we know he wasn't going for his gun?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's a four-fer witness!
> 
> Throw the "character" nice guy thing in there too!



He's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Gym guy really plugging his place!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 8, 2013)

This thread is very instructive.  It's an education.

But it sure isn't helping either Zimmerman's cause or his case any.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



As the Old Guard is with you!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Uh-Oh
> 
> A$$ is up on this one.
> 
> Here comes his a$$ out of his mouth.



Here it comes...


A$$: Mr Pollock, when you teach grappling, do you teach your students to say "fucking punks"?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if they teach you to pull a gun if your loosing at that gym.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-Oh
> ...



You have to say that with a sarcastic snide used car salesman dialect.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman does not need any help.
The facts confirm his version.
Still not over as I want to hear it all.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

A one minute round can seem like an eternity if your not in condition for it...sa-weet


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Mertex said:


> ...all we have are GZ's angry comments about blacks getting away all the time!



I'd probably run away from this turd if I were you too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sorry, but there are some depths I won't sink to.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Why did he ask that question?

Duh.  Don't ask shit you don't know what they're going to say but he should have already known that was going to be a NO.

I maybe have to change A$$'s nickname.

Dumba$$


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Mustang said:


> This thread is very instructive.  It's an education.
> 
> But it sure isn't helping either Zimmerman's cause or his case any.



Ironic post is ironic.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

With how "Soft" Zimmerman was, it's amazing that none of the ear witnesses heard Martin saying, "Stop hitting yourself" over and over again.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Mantei. Will. NOT. Go. The. Distance.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Prosecution brought in evidence of Zimmerman's past with a professor and grades.
In my book that OPENS THE DOOR to the violent evidence on Martin.
The Judge should and probably will allow all those videos in now.
Wow, going down hill fast for the prosecution.
I feel so sorry for the Martin family and the sheep here that believed the media and the pre trial pack of packaged lies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

In my opinion, defense should ask for dismissal again after this witness.

State's case is officially dead, and on it's way for burial next to little Tampon.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Most people can't fight & most fight training is a marketing gimmick to fleece money from suckers.



The defense is going down this road. GZ could not fight his way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Prosecution is getting nowhere.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> With how "Soft" Zimmerman was, it's amazing that none of the ear witnesses heard Martin saying, "Stop hitting yourself" over and over again.





Ah, memories


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Defense on redirect.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Pollack: "Zimmerman was not an accomplished athlete in any way, shape, or form."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

He was still a girlie man, but with smaller man boobs.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > My what big eagles you have Legal.
> ...



 [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION] *Well, when I was young I was told I looked like the actress Jane Powell:*






*Si Modo who I met last year in DC agrees I do now.  Of course through the miracle of modern chemistry my hair is still the same color~!*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Pollack has been excused. Court will be in recess for 15 minutes to allow the defense to organize witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been listening for all the 20 pages, blah blah arguments that have been on the forum, weight, mma, bottom, on and on - those would be a good example of things in the jurors minds - so far M O'M is knocking those arguments out methodically.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Zimmerman's mother's antecedents:


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

That was a good witness for the defense.

I couldn't see where Pollock was going.

The only thing I think he proved that had any relevance was Zimmerman trained 6 hours some weeks.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the first time I've ever heard the term "antecedent" used to refer to people.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

IF the media had known of Zimmerman's actual heritage, they wouldn't have used him as the goat in the "white man kills cherubic young black boy" story.  

That's why Zimmerman's race matters/mattered.

What matters now that political pressure forced this case into court is that America's judicial principles are upheld.  So far both the prosecution and the defense have been making Zimmerman's case.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Following up on Pollock:

The Referee should call this fight.  A standing TKO.

It is ovah.


----------



## 25Caliber (Jul 8, 2013)

What ranking (1-10) would you give Mr Zimmerman upon entering your gym for training?

Answer:  .5!

O'Mara:  So less than one?

LMAO.  Thats funny I dont care who ya are.

Yeah...stay in the truck, George.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Pistols are the great equalizer.  Can't fight your way out of a paper bag... carry a gun and shoot your way out.  Not really different than a man fighting a lion... you don't want to be in the ring with something that is an exponentially better fighter.  I just assumed GZ was baiting when I heard he had some fight training.  Now I have to reconsider this whole case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

We're probably going to have to go through that whole injury/bandaid 20 page thing and more testimony on that to set that in stone.

The PA that examined him wasn't enough the first time around.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

OK, let me see if I have this straight.

Zimmerman is too weak to even get in the ring with a sparring partner, but he is so powerful he can beat up a 17 year old football player to the point that the kid cries for help.


Do I have that about right??


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Paraphrasing Mr. Adam Pollack:

GZ trained to beat the shit out of his own shadow and couldn't do it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> Zimmerman is too weak to even get in the ring with a sparring partner, but he is so powerful he can beat up a 17 year old football player to the point that the kid cries for help.
> 
> ...



You forgot he stalked the kid  to pick the fight.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OK, let me see if I have this straight.
> 
> Zimmerman is too weak to even get in the ring with a sparring partner, but he is so powerful he can beat up a 17 year old football player to the point that the kid cries for help.
> 
> ...



Fact Recap:

Z was screaming

Z fights like a little girl and the MMA / weight height thing was fiction

Z is a nice guy and has lots of friends


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > OK, let me see if I have this straight.
> ...



Link???


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

New black narrative on CNN: He lost weight. Had to be guilty. 

Jared better quit eating subway, or he's next.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *PINK*, glorious *PINK*. Fresh, fun and delightful.
> ...



Post 8873.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> New black narrative on CNN: He lost weight. Had to be guilty.
> 
> Jared better quit eating subway, or he's next.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Traumatized.  Yeah ok that would also explain the hannity interview and the interrogator interviews as well.  Possibly even realizing, by introspection, some of the abusing he may have caused on those women.  Thus feeling guilt and not wanting to appear the victim in the interviews that occurred. 

Yeah... ok.  RKM admitting I may have miss-judged.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> That was a good witness for the defense.
> 
> I couldn't see where Pollock was going.
> 
> The only thing I think he proved that had any relevance was Zimmerman trained 6 hours some weeks.



I don't think the state boys have any idea where to go and their mommy is in the courtroom.

This has got to be a bit nerve racking.

I'd feel bad for them.

Except I don't. 

At. All.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> r.d. said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



*pink*


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2013)

25Caliber said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I imagine that Trayvon was sent to Sanford to live with his dad to get him away from his friends in Miami.  That right there tells you volumes about what was going in his life.  He's suspended from school and his mom doesn't trust him hanging around the house while she's at work.  But does his dad do any better job of keeping him out of trouble?  Not that I can see.  If it had been *my * ass that got suspended from school I can guarantee you that I wouldn't have been trotting over to 7/11 for Skittles and some Arizona tea.  I would have been doing "hard time" at home...no phone...no TV...and no friends visiting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Just when you think,
He started to stink,
The loser turns *PINK*,
It's Karma, I think.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Pistols are the great equalizer.  Can't fight your way out of a paper bag... carry a gun and shoot your way out.  Not really different than a man fighting a lion... you don't want to be in the ring with something that is an exponentially better fighter.  I just assumed GZ was baiting when I heard he had some fight training.  Now I have to reconsider this whole case.




Good analogy...a lion attacks...you aren't a participant...you are a victim.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > That was a good witness for the defense.
> ...



Me either.  Well, I'm agonna go upstairs and see if there is any still going on.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

Mustang said:


> This thread is very instructive.  It's an education.
> 
> But it sure isn't helping either Zimmerman's cause or his case any.



Neither the jury, the judge, nor counsel for either side is reading USMB.  This thread has no effect whatsoever on the trial or the outcome.


----------



## Survivalist (Jul 8, 2013)

I support the "Stand Your Ground" law that allows deadly force when you are attacked.

I only hope Zimmy wins as it will give further support to the law.

One does not need to take a beating from a person with superior fighting ability.  The very best personal defense weapon is a handgun.  Even the Navy SEALs each carry one or two of them into combat.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I'm waiting for George to jump up and yell, "OK, WE GET IT!!! IM A GIRLY MAN, DAMN!!! SERIOUSLY, C'MON MAN"




Believe me,  if there is one time in your life you want to be characterized as a girlie man...this is it.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

Survivalist said:


> I support the "Stand Your Ground" law that allows deadly force when you are attacked.
> 
> I only hope Zimmy wins as it will give further support to the law.
> 
> One does not need to take a beating from a person with superior fighting ability.  The very best personal defense weapon is a handgun.  Even the Navy SEALs each carry one or two of them into combat.



Defense is not using the SYG law...just Self Defense.  There's a difference.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Well, i won't miss the offending poster.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



meh, I hardly even knew him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Defense is mulling over whether to call Zimmerman to the stand. Personally, I wouldn't subject him to cross.. It would be giving a unfair advantage to the prosecution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a really long sidebar. I wonder if the state is asking for an Order Of Dismissal??


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeopardy Theme...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Pistols are the great equalizer.  Can't fight your way out of a paper bag... carry a gun and shoot your way out.  Not really different than a man fighting a lion... you don't want to be in the ring with something that is an exponentially better fighter.  I just assumed GZ was baiting when I heard he had some fight training.  Now I have to reconsider this whole case.
> ...



Be careful.  Next he'll claim you have compared Trayvon Martin to an attacking lion.  Wait he did that didn't he?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Jury is called back into the courtroom.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

It's all over but the crying. And by crying I mean rioting.

It's virtually a statistical impossibility that all six women on the jury are as retarded as Sarah G.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Then he'd be lion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

It's... DADDY!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

ZING!

Defense calls Tracy Martin to the stand.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Trayvons father


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

Trayvon's dad is now a defense witness.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

HOLY baby daddy!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> ZING!
> 
> Defense calls Tracy Martin to the stand.



Kind of dicey...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Trayvon's father is lying.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Oops.

That was a mistake.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

The defense needs to be careful here.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

TM's dad is a soft, well spoken intelligent sounding gentle man, based on what I am seeing here.

Kind of reminds everyone that this IS still a trial about a very tragic incident.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Oops.
> 
> That was a mistake.



Calling his father?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Tracy Martin is contradicting himself.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The defense needs to be careful here.



Agree


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

who is telling the truth ?

White or black ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

It took him *20 times* before he decided it was his own kid's voice??


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

State's cross.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Oops.
> ...



Contradicting the two police officers testimony.



Especially after not testifying for the prosecution.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Is anybody surprised that TM's father NOW says that it "is" Trayvon's voice?

But when he heard it at that earlier time (not the 20th time), he apparently did say that it was NOT TM's voice.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The defense needs to be careful here.
> ...



Given the fact that Trayvon's father just contradicted himself, no amount of emotional testimony will save him now.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



general public-----who are they going to say they believe ?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It took him *20 times* before he decided it was his own kid's voice??



I caught that. If it was my child, I'd have known right away whether or not it was his/her voice.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Objection called by the defense, meeting at the sidebar.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Is anybody surprised that TM's father NOW says that it "is" Trayvon's voice?
> 
> But when he heard it at that earlier time (not the 20th time), he apparently did say that it was NOT TM's voice.



He had to --pressure.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Appears the objection was sustained, based on hearsay.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody surprised that TM's father NOW says that it "is" Trayvon's voice?
> ...



Nah. Crump finally told him to say it was his kid so they could win the ghetto lottery.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

This seems cruel.  That the State allowed him to be a defense witness.  What a pile of garbage they are.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

How can this judge be allowing this play on emotion by the state? Wtf is she doing?!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

The testimony is that he did not say "no."  He must have said "<<mumbling>> I don't KNOW."  ??


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> How can this judge be allowing this play on emotion by the state? Wtf is she doing?!



She's getting re-elected


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I don't know if I'm the general public but I'm believing the cops they are trained to get detailed exact statements.  A parent in distress or any trauma situation you can't remember exactly what the hell you said.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if the Neighborhood Association will sue the Martin family after its found that Zimmerman was attacked and defended himself to get their money back?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> This seems cruel.  That the State allowed him to be a defense witness.  What a pile of garbage they are.



Yes let him go.

Bring on Crump and the mayor


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> This seems cruel.  That the State allowed him to be a defense witness.  What a pile of garbage they are.



 IMHO they were setting up the prosecution. Now we have the word of white cops against the father of a deceased black child. Volitile to say the least.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> This seems cruel.  That the State allowed him to be a defense witness.  What a pile of garbage they are.


It's been over since the get go. This case will go down in history as the apex of political correctness and liberalism of this century.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

So happy they have this judge.  O'Mara kind of made a mistake calling Tracy.  Big mistake.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

How is what daddy was "wondering" legally relevant?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Crump is in the mix now


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




The rational general public will believe the police.

Had he said "I said 'No',  not to the question,  but to hearing the gunshot."  I would believe Mr. Martin.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Crump's ass is going to be on the stand soon.

I believe Crump may have made a boo-boo in his deposition last weekend.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

the defense had better have a damn good plan to impugn that testimony.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Ben Crump has a horrible day coming very soon.  He is going to be obliterated up on that stand.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie got the parents confused. He made baby-daddy subject to recall, and daddy had to leave.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



LOL  so maybe half of the general public will believe the police ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I wonder if the Neighborhood Association will sue the Martin family after its found that Zimmerman was attacked and defended himself to get their money back?



Crump could be in some trouble....  maybe he will have to give some money back.

That wrong needs to be righted.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> So happy they have this judge.  O'Mara kind of made a mistake calling Tracy.  Big mistake.



^ astounding ignorance.

Sarah, lass.  It was *not* a mistake, much less a "big" mistake.

It will serve its purpose.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

O'Mara has successfully called Mr. Martin's credibility into question. Two cops made it clear he denied that his son was screaming on that tape, all of a sudden, he is contradicting them. Basically he's calling two sworn police officers liars. No case.

Billy Ray Lee, Jr has been called to the stand. Former Police Chief of the Sanford PD.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...









Yes, we KNOW that law enforcement alone are not to be trusted with weapons.  That's why it is ESSENTIAL that the people have weapons.  Otherwise those incidents you linked to will become commonplace instead of the rarities they are now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Chief Bill 1st collateral victim of the political race agenda trial of the century.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Baby-daddy back in the courtroom. I guess he went outside to tell Crump, "U in deep shit, muddafugga".


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I cite Obama's re-election as prima facie evidence that you are being extremely generous.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2013)

This trial is over unless the likes of an intransigent left  with the IQ of A  SIMPSON JURY PREVAILS!


----------



## numan (Jul 8, 2013)

'


manifold said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard the term "antecedent" used to refer to people.


I guess you have not had much exposure to the English language.

.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

played in the MAYOR'S office.

No police officers present?

Yeah, but ...

this isn't an orchestrated political thang at all.

No chance of THAT.

No way.

Nope.  

Purely on the up and up.

Yes sir.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

States cross.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



So he grabbed Zimmerman's head with a clenched fist eh?

And the "rain" was nothing more than a drizzle.

There were plenty of blood spatters on both the man's and the kid's clothing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Did Goofy Bernie just imply that the Martin family tape lineup was tainted?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



The ingedients for the perfect storm have been created. All we need is the media to spin it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Defense redirect


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



If I scratch you, I might get some of your skin (or blood even) under my fingernails.

If I grab your head with an open hand, I would not expect to get anything under my nails.

The nonsense about no "dna" under the fingernails is still just silly.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 8, 2013)

What the local poop on ex-Chief Lee?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Objection to leading by the state overruled.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


 
I've been to Mascoutah, Tilden, Sparta, and Coulterville.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Well played O'Mara. He destroyed the credibility of Martin's father. And he got Mr. Lee to make clear that the tape should have been played to the family individually, with law enforcement present.

The Jury has been excused for the evening.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

"The city manager doesn't usually involve themselves in police matters do they? Nor do they go out and fight fires..."


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2013)

sarah g said:


> billy ray lee..  How white does that sound?



*Racist!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?



No more than the last name Martin does.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

KissMy said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> > billy ray lee..  How white does that sound?
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Interesting turn of events.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah here it comes.  The "Richardson" hearing.

poor poor prosecutor did a deposition on Donnelly, and then the witness did some other stuff (Saturday) that led to new testimony.  Waaaahhhhh!

So, here they go trying to STRIKE it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

State is moving that certain testimony by Mr. Donelly should be stricken from the record.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?



Another post by Sarah G...how dumb does that sound?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?



Who gives a shit?  Why is race so important to you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > sarah g said:
> ...



Sarah I have to hand it to you.  You have an awfully great disposition.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like this motion might be denied.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did Goofy Bernie just imply that the Martin family tape lineup was tainted?



Nope--the defense did.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Omg

Um is she going to rule against the prosecution?

Nahhh.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?
> ...


You may as well ask yourself why it applies to almost everyone, except you Ím sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?
> ...



I haven't heard you addressing any of the racist posts by Zimmerman fans so stfu.  You all start hopping up and down about every fucking thing I say.  Whiners..


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> ...



Yeah, that's probably it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm with RD here----did Crump tell Daddy to lie or at least recant ?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Sarah's good people.

IMO she is totally biased in her opinion in this case...

...but she is none the less good people.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you return racism with racism?  And yet I'm the problem?  Got it.

But I won't stfu


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I'm with RD here----did Crump tell Daddy to lie or at least recant ?



Of course and they brought dd to him not the cops for a statement and that statment is what they went to the feds with to open the race crime investigation.

That is the Crump wrong that needs to be righted.

Part of it.

Crump is agenda grand master flash.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow.  O'Mara is in there DIGGING.

Bitch about my alleged "violation" of "discovery" huh?  Well, what about ALL of yours, boys?

Needless to say, the Judge doesn't want to go there.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I think she is just using the trial to play "lets piss off people" 

There is no way anyone feels the way she does without alterior motives


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

I haven't heard that it WAS a "willful" violation.

This guy Mantei is a bit of a hack.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

*Separated at birth??* ​


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

NOT stricken.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



For the record, I totally agree with this statement.  Sarah is a brave girl coming in her and standing up for what she believes.  Kudos to her


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, the judge just shocked me. She just ruled for the defense on the Richardson hearing?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with RD here----did Crump tell Daddy to lie or at least recant ?
> ...



How is that going to happen and how will that change the fact that Daddy has called two white cops liars. ?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

Kudos to the judge on that one!  Not striking the testimony of the war hero.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> State is moving that certain testimony by Mr. Donelly should be stricken from the record.


I think they were moving that all of his testimony be stricken.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I totally disagree with everything she says  but she has some balls to be in here with the vipers and smiles about it.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i believe the word you're groping for is ulterior

but you're wrong about Sarah, she really feels that way. She might be good hearted, but she's a good hearted dingbat.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Dang I have to catch you up with the drama.

In the beginning good always overpowered the evils of all man's sins, but it has been written...

That's something else, I got distracted.

In the beginning, the judge ruled against the defense to depo/call Crump, they filed an appeal and the appellate overturned her ruling and they won it.  They deposed him over the weekend.

He. Is. Coming. To. The. Stand.

And with any luck and Mark O'Mara skill, that whole cover crap will come out and will be righted.

So PS that whole DD concoction is a concoction for the fed race crime investigation.  Crump will come, they will call DD back and some things will go BOOM


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah says LOTS of amazingly ignorant stuff and then kind of vapidly just repeats it and repeats it _ad nauseum_.

She isn't here with "vipers" so much as here with people who fairly and accurately rebut and refute her disingenuous arguments.

I don't care that she's confused and wrong.

But to be so stubbornly insistent on things that are flatly contradicted by the evidence speaks to a different problem.

Plus, she is more than willing to lash out in her own petty _ad hominem_ fashion.  So, I am not concerned with her poor widdle feewings.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Seriously, this dingbat is still around?!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like if she doesn't let TM drug use in, that would be reason to overturn at appeal, according to case law.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I apologize for my tardiness your honor. If Crump decides to lie it will be mighty interesting. We now have at least one liar and maybe two. ( ya ya--we can call them something else if you wish but someone is lying. )  That will serve to start a shit storm of racial hatred.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Okay, here's the rub.  DD, et al been chatting it up on the thing called the Internet for several months.

Now take 2 add it to 2 and give me the answer:

___________________


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Billy Ray Lee..  How White does that sound?
> ...



I think she is black.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Dingbat #3 just called George a liar.


Fucking punk.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I didn't think there were any men in America that were this meek but it appears TM's final mistake was getting into a pistol fight a guy who on a scale of 1-10 in personal combat skills was a .5.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fucking punk.



Racisciscist!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

Kudos again.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I guess we will figure out how much puffing Trayvon did sometime tomorrow.  In fact, reversible error if the behavioral effects of his marijuana use is excluded.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 8, 2013)

Shocker #2! 

Testimony of M's drug use will be allowed! Did I just hear that right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy crap. 2 in a row shot down for the state by the judge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh boy.

The tide turned.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?

Amazing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?

Amazing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Are you denying that you said Zimmerman had a broken nose?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Sounds like if she doesn't let TM drug use in, that would be reason to overturn at appeal, according to case law.



I think she just allowed it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shocker #2!
> 
> Testimony of M's drug use will be allowed! Did I just hear that right?



Yes you did. Isn't it great?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Well, I guess we will figure out how much puffing Trayvon did sometime tomorrow.  In fact, reversible error if the behavioral effects of his marijuana use is excluded.



Saw that coming when she ruled on the fly when the ME changed up his story.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm looking at perception. The perception of the general public. Whites and a Black with opposing testimony. The battle lines are drawn no matter what the truth is or what the jury decides.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?
> 
> Amazing.



Not sure how that helps the defense though...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

(My grasp of THC and its effects on most people is that it makes them [generally] LESS prone to violence.)

I am surprised that the defense is even going there.  But now they can.  Interesting.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You should call up the State of Florida and let them know they have gotten everything wrong.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?
> ...



Yup.  I agree.  It might be worth dropping (unilaterally).


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> (My grasp of THC and its effects on most people is that it makes them [generally] LESS prone to violence.)
> 
> I am surprised that the defense is even going there.  But now they can.  Interesting.



M O'M obviously isn't stupid.  He has a plan.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?
> ...



Remember when Zimmerman said "I think he's on drugs or something..." on the 911 call.  Well, looks like he was, and goes to his credibility.


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

The last thing being stoned makes a person is confrontational... except on the internet.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Um.  I'm not looking at it that way so I can't tell.

As close as I get to that part of it is trying to figure out how to speak Ebonics.

A sleezeball is a sleezeball is a sleezeball.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

The blonde in the blue dress is turnin' me on!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Well I didn't think there were any men in America that were this meek but it appears TM's final mistake was getting into a pistol fight a guy who on a scale of 1-10 in personal combat skills was a .5.



I know men that are in their 40's that are not in very good health that would not stand a chance in hell in a fist fight with a much younger, much stronger, much healthier male.

GZ committed no crime in following what he deemed a suspicious person. That's what a neighborhood watch does you moron!

TM started the fight, GZ ended it.

Now do yourself a favor and take off that hat you're wearing cause you're giving real cowboys a bad name.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Suffice it to say, JQPubic, that your ignorance knows no bounds.

The case has ZERO to do with "stand your ground."

You have lapped up the uninformed blather of the silly main stream lolberal media.

Stand your ground means you are not required to run away if you are able to do so in safety.

But when some guy is ON TOP of you, pounding you, the question of running away is utterly moot.

You remain entirely wrong.

Laughably so.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You mean after verdict?

Well that was demonstrated last year at it's worst.

I have no idea how that will go or how stupid people will get, only that law enforcement is working hard to make that not happen.

It's a volatile situation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I wouldn't even try. Hell I can't even understand texting
I just think the conflicting testimonies stand out as a lightening rod for hate.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Good thinkin'!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

There was no pattern of conduct either, JQPubic, you moron.

Stalking is simply not at issue.

Following is STILL not "stalking."


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

It's over.  Even the lesser of invol. manslaughter through negligence is out of the question now.  How can you find someone guilty of negligence in this matter when the guy in question has been proven to be completely incapable of competence in the matter.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

The alleged "expert" cannot testify on the "law" and is not allowed to invade the PROVINCE of the jury.

A not unexpected ruling.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Well there's that.

Don't know since that black/white thing WAS the heart of that cover, that was the catalyst for race.

I can't even think that far ahead. 

I'm moving anyhow so who cares.
;-)


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?
> ...



They will probably claim, TM was out of his mind when he attacked the defenseless GZ and incapable of recognizing that GZ was completely defenseless.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> It's over.  Even the lesser of invol. manslaughter through negligence is out of the question now.  How can you find someone guilty of negligence in this matter when the guy in question has been proven to be completely incapable of competence in the matter.



He was competent enough to kill him. I think that's all it takes for that kind of charge.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

I think the judge is being quite fair.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

At the Daubert type hearing, the issue appears to be whether or not the proponent of the evidence can demonstrate a sufficient degree of scientific reliability ABOUT the animation.  (The usual standard involves a concensus of the scientific community as to the theory being addressed.)

Not clear to me what the folks there are talking about.

A video either is fair and accurate in depicting what it is claimed to show or it isn't.  But, I guess we'll soon find out.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > It's over.  Even the lesser of invol. manslaughter through negligence is out of the question now.  How can you find someone guilty of negligence in this matter when the guy in question has been proven to be completely incapable of competence in the matter.
> ...



But not competent enough to determine that TM was probably still lurking.  And not competent enough to pull the gun before TM got too close. GZ is so hopeless he probably did think TM ran away.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



started out with Al" the racist "Sharpton and now he has all he needs--two white cops lying about what poor Trayvon's Daddy said. Hide and watch----after you move that is.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The guy will be on the stand testifying to a toxocology report that cannot specify how much of the drug was in his system at the time of the event and how it affected him. 

Imo, slippery slope.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




Give the man a Kewpie Doll.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Hell GZ was probably just embarrassed that he failed to have an address and was out looking for it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > It's over.  Even the lesser of invol. manslaughter through negligence is out of the question now.  How can you find someone guilty of negligence in this matter when the guy in question has been proven to be completely incapable of competence in the matter.
> ...



Nope.  The gun was.  He was not able to defend himself; and to the extent that the evidence supports a finding by the jury that GZ was reasonable in fearing for his life or in fearing for his physical safety, his resort TO the gun can be determined to be properly justified.

*If* the jury thinks that a reasonable person in GZ's position would have felt the fear of death (or serious injury), then they are going to label his action justified.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Now if the Judge really wants to test her mettle, she will allow Martin's past and school records into evidence as well.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



ulterior motives AKA BIAS


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I looked again at the 7/11 tape.

Even with my bias in GZ's favor at this point I still don't see TM as looking particularly high.  In fact, he looks pretty steady on his feet.  

If the defense is suggesting that a guy doing some weed is maybe more likely to overlook the risks associated with casing a community, then maybe.

But it sure as hell doesn't seem to make him more of a physical threat.  It would seem to make him more docile.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman?s friends on 911 call: 'It's George' | HLNtv.com


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Hell GZ was probably just embarrassed that he failed to have an address and was out looking for it.



I have done that a couple of times when I had to call the cops 

Nothing embarrassing about it


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




Exactly.  It might not have increased Martin's likelihood of being confrontational, as folks are pointing out, but it adds to the credibility of Zimmerman's claim that Martin was behaving oddly.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I won't disagree about that; it certainly is a slippery slope.  But what I stated would be the use for that evidence.  I wouldn't personally use it; Zimmerman's story already seems fairly believable.

Look, I followed the Grateful Dead around for a while, so I'm no stranger to green smoke.  And it certainly doesn't turn you into a maniac who wants to chew people's arms off.  It's just a credibility thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > State is moving that certain testimony by Mr. Donelly should be stricken from the record.
> ...



At any rate she allowed it all. Prosecution is fucked.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Well I didn't think there were any men in America that were this meek but it appears TM's final mistake was getting into a pistol fight a guy who on a scale of 1-10 in personal combat skills was a .5.
> ...


No they don't.  They are the eyes and ears for the police.  Pursuit and apprehension is for the cops, not armed vigilantes. 

GZ wasn't in "poor" health.

Don't like my hat?  Find a cactus and sit on it.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> (My grasp of THC and its effects on most people is that it makes them [generally] LESS prone to violence.)
> 
> I am surprised that the defense is even going there.  But now they can.  Interesting.



It also makes you paranoid and clouds your judgement. Now the defense can say, "Well, it looks like Zimmermans injuries were superficial but since Martin was hopped up on marijuana, Martin wouldn't have been able to stop. Zimmerman was screaming for help, but since Martin was doped up, he couldn't tell if he was fearing for his life or just playing around" or something like that.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Weed does not make you incapable of being angry or being able to fight


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Ok.  But I'm not sure what purpose it will serve:

That will be $100.00 or 3 days in jail, there, cactus.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like all the liberals ran for this hills today.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Not what I heard.  She granted Prosecutions motion to bar the witness from testifying regarding GZ's post traumatic stress problems.

That may be a consolation prize to the prosecution for losing the other two motions.  I'm betting they are literally sick about the coming toxicology testimony.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sarah is black.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Weed does not make you incapable of being angry or being able to fight



I agree.  Of course, I have not said otherwise.

Generally, though, it tends to make people more docile.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



WTF?

Ignorance is colorblind.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



no problem---I guess I'm the only one seeing the conflicting testimonies as crucial evidence. Both the police and Daddy Trayvon we're adamant their opposing views about what occurred. If neither are impugned, the voice screaming help on the tape is still in dispute.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I know what you're saying, I didn't follow the Dead but I have used in my lifetime.  

I am just not buying this crazed lunatic slammed my head into the ground 30 times business.  I'm just not.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

It appears the defense elected not to call Zimmerman to the stand... good move imo.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Weed does not make you incapable of being angry or being able to fight
> ...



THC, stays in the bloodstream for 30 days after use.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



My bad.  You were speaking to the previous motion.  She just gave the state a bone.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Like R D said tho---Zimmerman said he looked like he was on drugs. It might give him cred


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Sarah is the viper and if it weren't for welfare she wouldn't have a pit to hiss in.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


Plus, pot make people paranoid and get the munchies.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I agree with that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...




It metabolizes, too;  and so there is less and less in the system, as time passes.

But that's not the question.

And I speak academically of course.  Yeah.  That's the ticket.   It's not like a I would have ever dabbled any in my liberal college days.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Well , she allowed the toxicology testimony, and the testimony about the screaming. She barred the witness from testifying that Zimmerman acted reasonably in self defense. The problem is that a witness cannot dictate the law to the jury, only the Judge may do such. On this ground I agree with the judge. That won't change anything though. The state's case died early this morning.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep the Vietnam combat medic, and throw in some weed. Good trade for ptsd testimony.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

When I smoked weed many moons ago, all I wanted to do was pig out and hug my couch. Or, drive around in the wee hours out on country roads listening to james taylor.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




College? You waited till college?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Start?  Seriously?  Where have you been?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Looks like all the liberals ran for this hills today.



I dont' know why---Trayvon's Daddy called two white cops liars.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Not necessarily, they can have as many bones as they want, they failed to prove the necessary prerequisites for Murder 2. I don't think they have a case for manslaughter, since they have to successfully make a "heat of passion" argument.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Plus, pot make people paranoid and get the munchies.



He did need some Skittles and some Iced Tea to wash that cottonmouth out.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Doesn't change my opinion


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Dingbat #3 just called George a liar.
> 
> 
> Fucking punk.



They fact that they are down to the 'liar liar pants on fire' rebuttal is very telling.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



You and Sunshine are trolls.  Go play pretend lawyers together, I don't care what either of you think.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Weed does not make you incapable of being angry or being able to fight
> ...



It makes some people paranoid (guilty)

Kid thought he was being eyed by a rapist


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Pot affects people in different ways. And it also depends on what was mixed in with it...or taken with it. So who really knows?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Wow.  Judge is going to allow the testimony about Trayvon's THC in the blood and the effects of that on a person?
> 
> Amazing.



Haven't you heard?  Mexican mafia is on the way!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Court is in another 15 minute recess..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I think there's way too much collaboration for that to be in dispute with or without that testimony.  I see two parts of this trial the evidence and trial and the political aspect.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Who knew?






Obama was telling the truth afterall.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



another good call--if they can even get the word "paranoid" in there it would be big. ( depending on the jury of course )


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> It appears the defense elected not to call Zimmerman to the stand... good move imo.



They are not done yet.  What gives the idea that we won't hear from George?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



and a little more on it:
DrugFacts: Marijuana | National Institute on Drug Abuse
"marijuana use is associated with a higher likelihood of dropping out from school. Several studies also associate workers' marijuana smoking with increased absences, tardiness, accidents, workers' compensation claims, and job turnover."

Could this be the door opener for M's school records to be presented? I guess we'll see.......


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



They aren't allowing someone else to testify to what Zimmerman said.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You really are stupid.

How can a person be eyes and ears if they don't follow the suspicious person to SEE where they're going and what they're doing.

Sit on a cactus?  Wow, you look much older than thirteen. Oh and it's not that hat that I have a problem with, it's the idiot wearing it.

Please post a link indicating GZ's health status.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> (My grasp of THC and its effects on most people is that it makes them [generally] LESS prone to violence.)
> 
> I am surprised that the defense is even going there.  But now they can.  Interesting.



That would not be the case if all that remained were just the metabolites of THC.  If that is the case and they are jonesing, the user will go after any 'creepy ass cracker' he thinks can spot him a dime.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe Zimmerman will take the stand.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Court is in another 15 minute recess..



I think they're waiting on the animator.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It appears the defense elected not to call Zimmerman to the stand... good move imo.
> ...



His deposition with Officer Singleton and Investigator Serino has been played over and over and over, on top of that they let the interview with Sean Hannity go, and on top of that you have his video re-enactment, so in essence he has already been on the stand. The beauty of this is that the state cannot cross examine it. It keeps the state from taking advantage of an emotionally taxed defendant/witness. It would be very foolish to put Zimmerman on the stand now. The prosecution is down for the count, don't throw them any more bones!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Pot affects people in different ways. And it also depends on what was mixed in with it...or taken with it. So who really knows?



The guy who is testifying better know.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Pot affects people in different ways. And it also depends on what was mixed in with it...or taken with it. So who really knows?



*Has this latest news been posted yet?*

SANFORD, Fla. (AP)  A Florida judge has ruled that jurors at George Zimmerman's trial may be told that Trayvon Martin had small amounts of marijuana in his body when he died.

Judge Debra Nelson on Monday denied a prosecution request to keep out parts of a toxicology report that shows Martin had small amounts of marijuana in his system.

Prosecutors argued the information would be prejudicial.

But defense attorneys said it was relevant since Zimmerman believed Martin was under the influence at the time he spotted him in his neighborhood.

Zimmerman is pleading not guilty to second-degree murder. He is claiming he fatally shot Martin in self-defense.

Judge: Martin's use of pot may be presented


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Court is in another 15 minute recess..
> ...



Agreed


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Agreed--the political aspect is getting more volatile by the day. White cops and black father with different story and now that the THC is going to be brought in that's going to add to those who want Zimmerman convicted.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...




The prosecution introduced Zimmerman's call into evidence.


This afternoon the prosecution in George Zimmerman's trial  presented testimony from Sean Noffke, the police dispatcher who handled  Zimmerman's call the night he shot Trayvon Martin. *Both the prosecution and the defense (during cross-examination) repeatedly played parts of the call.
*
Police Dispatcher Testifies That George Zimmerman Did Not Seem Like a Man on the Verge of Violence - Hit & Run : Reason.com​


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't care how you slice it, calling two police officers, that were sympathetic to his situation and admitted this right before he testified, liars does not really help Tracy Martin's testimony.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



What Zimmerman said is on the 911 tape, which has been repeatedly played by the prosecution.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2013)

The way this seems to be going, it wouldn't make any sense to take the stand and I think the defense is smart enough to ensure that he doesn't take the stand.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pot affects people in different ways. And it also depends on what was mixed in with it...or taken with it. So who really knows?
> ...



omg--if potheads can get off their asses they would be pissed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I don't care how you slice it, calling two police officers, that were sympathetic to his situation and admitted this right before he testified, liars does not really help Tracy Martin's testimony.



My thoughts exactly. So, Tracy is the liar, not the cops. Crump did a good job working this man over. I hope the defense calls Mr. Crump to the stand too. Make an ass out of him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 8, 2013)

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


First, he didnt' use his weapon in self defense. That's his story, which you are free to believe. I don't believe it, and I am free to believe what I believe.  Second, race is a major part of this: he profiled, stalked and killed Trayvon because he believed Trayvon was a black ganster teenager.  Trayvon would be alive had he been white.  You can believe otherwise, but you cannot decide that Zimmerman's version of events is fact or truth and tell other posters what they can and cannot discuss. That's not your  role here. So fuck off.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pot affects people in different ways. And it also depends on what was mixed in with it...or taken with it. So who really knows?
> ...



So, nothing definite yet. 

The definitive word is *may*. 

Until that is defined, the point is rather moot.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Craving is not as apparent as being high.  Likely he was jonesing for a hit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm very interested to see Crump testify. That last re-direct with Tracy Martin was leading to something with Crump. Somebody is going to be called a liar. Either Crump or Tracy Martin.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I don't care how you slice it, calling two police officers, that were sympathetic to his situation and admitted this right before he testified, liars does not really help Tracy Martin's testimony.



Nope but it gives black racists and sympathizers a whole lot to bitch about. You know who THEY think the liars are.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I'm very interested to see Crump testify. That last re-direct with Tracy Martin was leading to something with Crump. Somebody is going to be called a liar. Either Crump or Tracy Martin.



Correct.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Amelia said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



It would have if Martin was needing a hit.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Still I would like to hear George respond to hostile questioning.  I think he would still be acquitted, but I like fireworks and suspense.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I'm very interested to see Crump testify. That last re-direct with Tracy Martin was leading to something with Crump. Somebody is going to be called a liar. Either Crump or Tracy Martin.



One would think.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Ropey said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




"May" as in "have permission to" or "are allowed".

Not "may" as in "not yet decided".


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how you slice it, calling two police officers, that were sympathetic to his situation and admitted this right before he testified, liars does not really help Tracy Martin's testimony.
> ...



You are not thinking with your liberal thinking cap on tho. We need Mr atheist cop hater to join us on this one. He was all anti Trayvon. I bet he changed his mind.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Who said it was 30 times?  Are you black AND hearing impaired?  Certainly if li'l Trayvon needed a hit he would assault a 'creepy ass cracker' so he could buy himself a dime bag.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



nope...the court said they could admit it into evidence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



True. But I feel like this is gambling the house away when you don't need to.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I didn't say it would.  Just informing you of her vested interest in this case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Lmao! My head is way too big for a liberal thinking cap. Get my drift?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Why should you.  It won't change the amount of your welfare check.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

For all you potheads. Here is something to ponder 

The Opposing Effects of the Two Key Chemicals Found in Marijuana - Alice G. Walton - The Atlantic


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You're totally hooked on the trial now.

laughing out loud.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I need a bar of soap and a sock so I can thank you properly.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



He would have a vested interest, like any freedom loving American


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> For all you potheads. Here is something to ponder
> 
> The Opposing Effects of the Two Key Chemicals Found in Marijuana - Alice G. Walton - The Atlantic



After careful consideration of the contents of the aforementioned article,  weighing both it's sociological and scientific merits, the stoners have prepared a written statement...

"Do you have any Cheetos."

Thank you.

I'm sorry...no questions,  no questions at this time...thank you ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I honestly think i'm waiting to see if we have another OJ event. I watched that damn thing religiously and was stunned by the verdict. I learned things


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


>>> How can a person be eyes and ears if they don't follow the suspicious person to SEE where they're going and what they're doing.

You call the cops.  You take a photo.  Not rocket science.

To your insults, ... easy to play the part of a big man hiding behind a keyboard and a monitor.  You fool no one with your Avatar.  Cattleman my ass.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yeah, I was a bit naive at that time. It was shocking to me as to how far those who hate will go


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > For all you potheads. Here is something to ponder
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman must be the scapegoat. The terrorist group led by Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson demand it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



That dude had blood dripping from him and the jury acquitted him in a heartbeat.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




He beheaded his wife and another innocent young man and got away with it. 

By the way tomorrow is OJ Simpson's and Jodi Arias' birthdays. Something about knives throats and July 9, is absolutely creepy


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Have you considered waiting for a reading of the verdict in say...Bastrop?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

ROFL  four neggs on one thread by Sunshine.  What's wrong this time Sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> ROFL  four neggs on one thread by Sunshine.  What's wrong this time Sunshine?



I disagreed with your posts all more than 48 hours apart.  I said that.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for George to jump up and yell, "OK, WE GET IT!!! IM A GIRLY MAN, DAMN!!! SERIOUSLY, C'MON MAN"
> ...



Contrast GZ's trainer calling him "soft" "having no athletic abilities" to TM's football coach saying he "was one of his best players".

Coach Jerome Horton said "The young man was one of the best players on his recreational team"... "I've watched his dad take him off the field because he messed up in school," Horton said. "We'd beg and plead, but he (Tracy Martin) would just say, "No, he isn't going to play.""


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 8, 2013)

Whether an expert witness will bring it up or not, or whether the judge would allow it . . . 



> Does smoking marijuana cause aggression?
> 
> In general, after using marijuana a person experiences a sedating effect, which makes the drug less likely to cause violence in users than other substances such as alcohol and stimulants (e.g., amphetamines and cocaine).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Or perhaps LIFE loving American.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL  four neggs on one thread by Sunshine.  What's wrong this time Sunshine?
> ...



I'm not complaining about your negg Sunshine.  I'm asking what you are complaining about.

can you not tell the difference?  You can't be that far gone.

I said above that GZ is not competent enough to determine that TM was probably still lurking.  And not competent enough to pull the gun before TM got too close. GZ is so hopeless he probably did think TM ran away.  To that instead of responding to my post, like someone with the guts to discuss a topic.  You negged me ... again.  For four neggs that you have yet to explain, I think I've earned the right to ask why.  So far near as I can tell you just can't read.  That or you get ticked every time I say something in support of GZ's defense.  Which I find really odd since you pretend to be a GZ supporter.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I have faith in this jury.  ;-) 

In any event, it only takes one to disagree and it's a mistrial and the state won't do this again.  This is a political "statement".  One time shot.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Conviction or acquittal?  I think it would be an OJ event if he were convicted because Zimmerman is clearly not guilty.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 8, 2013)

The jury might have to get a poker game going so it looks like they are taking their time deliberating.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



that's all the excuse that's needed for a riot


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



At that time?   I was so naïve last year.  

Maybe I'll just never get over being naïve and shocked.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I often pretend I am NOT naive


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Maybe everyone forgot about this and didn't realize there was going to be a trial for it until I brought it up on usmb.

lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I hear ya sistah, and then with the naive blindside thing again.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What don't you understand about the word 'disagree'?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The jury might have to get a poker game going so it looks like they are taking their time deliberating.



Jury has been recessed for the day, Katz.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Jury nullification


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

*Sooooooooo, did I miss anything?*​


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's Al Sharpton's goal in life to make people aware of the black man's problem. Everyone knew. Cops lie and blacks get screwed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



No honey.  You actually *are* just massively ignorant.

You add almost nothing of substance.

You share your baseless opinions predicated on your boundless bias.

You are impervious to being educated (remedially or otherwise).  Like a rock.  You are that dense and immune to being informed.  

Try to get it though your completely biased ingnorant head.  The STATE has to PROVE guilt.  It is not an assumption that has any effect.  Even your firm (ignorant) belief in his guilt doesn't make it so.

The STATE has not proved it.  And if the jury is smart, they will quickly tell you as much in their verdict.

*You* are a troll and a nasty little biased troll at that, but your disregard for fairness and evidence will not impact the case against GZ.  For, thank God, YOU are not on the jury.  I pray you are never on ANY jury.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

According to a blog I'm watching, the animator has arrived. The counsels are hashing out a few more details before the judge comes in and rules on its admissibility.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I just luv livin' where the GPS can't find me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



no--just a vanilla "not guilty" I thought.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Calling the cops isn't always a solution. There is only so much they can do. By the time they get there the perp is usually gone. Unless you ask the perp what they're doing you probably won't delay them enough for the cops to arrive and the perp is usually gone. Then there's to possible chance it was all a mistake and the kid can identify where he lives and the cops won't have to be called.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It is Da Man that keeps them down.

Al Sharpton is a demagogue


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> *Sooooooooo, did I miss anything?*​



you missed everything


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't know about all of that other crap. All we're talking about is this case. Once again, unless the perp seems threatening I don't see what harm following him would be. If you want everyone to just hide in their closets every time some strange hooded teenager walks through the neighborhood maybe you could suggest it where you live. I'm sure the criminals will love you folks. Easy pickings.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Judge is back on the bar.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Black News : Both Simpson trials and Casey Anthony were jury nullification.  Jury nullification occurs in a trial when a jury reaches a verdict contrary to the evidence in the case. Or fail to follow instructions as to the law.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Ok, you see neggs in this thread on GZ's trial as a tool to express mere disagreement.  Thanks, Sunshine.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judge is back on the bar.



nutshell whats the issue


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



hmmmmmm  interesting definition. Everywhere else I read that a simple "not guilty" verdict was delivered by the jury.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

state have another rough day again today


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Needs to be some happy medium between shooting each other in the yard cause we suspect each other.   How about talking?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Right, but the Feds closed the investigation and got the hell out of dodge.  Smart.

Have you heard anything from Al and the other agenda's on this lately?

The state is left holding the bag.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> state have another rough day again today



You can say that again.  

Here I'll do it for you.

state have another rough day again today
stop
send


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yup--just wait for the verdict. Two white cops calling Trayvon's daddy a liar ain't gonna go over real big.
(ps.  don't move there )


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I haven't been on the tweeter in the last few days to see what what's.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trayvon started slipping in 2010


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Judge is back on the bar.
> ...



Admission of a piece of evidence. They cannot come to a conclusion on whether to have a Daubert, Pierce, or Richardson hearing on admissibility. The evidence is an animation depicting the altercation between Zimmerman and Martin. The man who crafted the animation has been told to stay for deposition, Dr. Shu(Schu, or Shoe)maker. Both sides wish to proffer the witness tomorrow.

Court is in recess until 8:30 am


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I still think a tweeter is a cartoon. Don't ask me.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



True, but nullification is the why.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You're welcome!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.

If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...

A few are already out there.

The police took too long to arrest Zimmerman.

The police didn't collect enough evidence.

Zimmerman knew exactly what to say.

Add your own...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



did the jurors actually say that or is it something that this article is assuming ?  I very distinctly remember them saying that the state did not prove its case. And the gloves didn't fit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Let us know when you and Natalie have rewritten the rules!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.
> 
> If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...
> 
> ...



cops lied
no blacks on the jury


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You can get the "mood" of what's going on on that thing. 

It's like jumping into the Borg and then getting the f back out.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

New thread....http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...-zimmerman-acquittal-excuses.html#post7502337


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Not excuses. Facts.

He was not initially arrested because there was nothing to arrest him for.

UNTIL jackson and sharpton met with T's dad then the DA insisted he be arrested.

Lead detective demoted/fired after saying he believed Zimmerman and initially did not want to arrest him at all.

If he is acquitted, it is because he is innocent of MURDER.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Not excuses. Facts.
> 
> He was not initially arrested because there was nothing to arrest him for.
> 
> ...



play the game dammit


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.
> 
> If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...
> 
> ...



great link

--LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Said the spider to the fly.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Not excuses. Facts.
> 
> He was not initially arrested because there was nothing to arrest him for.
> 
> ...




I agree,  but you won't hear that from Al Sharpton,  Nancy Grace or HLN...they'll need excuses to fit their narrative.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

This one was new to me.

Zimmerman's holster was "really" a concealed carry type. Meaning it was worn on the inside of his pants. And according to the video, he wore it in back above his buttocks on his left side.

Which almost completely destroys another part of Zimmerman's story. That Martin saw the gun.

It would mean that either Martin had xray night vision..or that's another inconsistency.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It is really hard for a single parent to run a really tight ship.  I know, I was one.  What you have to do is to make rules that are actually 'enforceable.'  Mine had to be home at a certain time except if I had evening shift.  Those nights they had to be home when I got home, car hood had to be cool, no smell of ANYTHING illegal for the underage OR adults.  It's all in how you write the rules whether or not you can enforce them.  Violations were not handled in a pleasant way.  Result: No trouble in my house.  Both honor students, band, academic team, etc.  And those things meant something.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 8, 2013)

If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...


As for the game... I got nothing...


----------



## Intense (Jul 8, 2013)

Viv said:


> It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> 
> If GZ never got out of his truck, knowing the police are in route (as he was instructed and also per the regs of his "neighborhood watch" group) a senseless death would have been avoided.



What law did GZ break by getting out of his truck?


----------



## manifold (Jul 8, 2013)

You probably believe Tray Tray was just out for a pack of skittles too don't you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



i have a lot of catching up on today 

but from what i gather 

the cops damaged the state pretty hard today


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman said that while he was trying to move down enough to get his head off the concrete,  his jacket and shirt pulled up to expose the gun.

Movement verified by John Good testimony

/thread.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

hjmick said:


> If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...
> 
> 
> As for the game... I got nothing...



BEEP

Wrong answer.

Fed cased closed.  Feds out.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...
> ...



No shit? I guess I haven't paying close enough attention.

It gets to a certain point where there is just so much being reported and written that you start to tune shit out or start to forget what you knew.

Thanks.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

If the Zimmermans hadn't ran out of milk and his wife hadn't made him go to Target and then called to tell him to stop for Team Tampon's, he wouldn't have been out that night at all and none of this would have happened.

It's all the wife's fault.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

hjmick said:


> If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...
> 
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 8, 2013)

Such a stellar young man....  In Reversal, Florida Judge Okays Testimony About Trayvon Martin?s Marijuana Usage | The Smoking Gun


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



They did indeed. So much so that the defense felt the need to call Tracy Martin to the stand. He flatly insinuated that both Singleton and Serino were lying about his saying "no this isn't my son on the tape." In my opinion this further buttressed the defenses case. The judge dealt a two deathblows to the state, one by allowing all of Mr. Donnelly's (a Vietnam War veteran) testimony on his son screaming, two, by allowing a toxicology expert to testify as to Martin's drug use and how it could have possibly affected Martin's behavior when he attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxmO9hXHC_o]George Zimmerman Reenactment Of Trayvon Martin Shooting (Part 2) - YouTube[/ame]

5:31.

He points to his back hip.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

gun control needs to be addressed


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



He did not break any law, and all the ground in the complex except the interior of the dwellings and perhaps the stoop is considered 'common ground.'  He had as much right there as anyone.  And the ground you stand is where you are standing:

Stand-your-ground law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


 Its a constitutional doctrine. A jury could never say it, that would be misconduct So they pretty much lie  - to themselves and the rest of us. 

Take CA for example, the idiots said they relied in opening/closing  statements, the crowds and they were unaware of lesser charges.  Just to name a few examples   They were just stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> gun control needs to be addressed



If there was NO GUNS ALLOWED in the United States of America as it should be, he would have never had a gun, this would have never happened.

Take away all the guns!!!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zimmerman said that while he was trying to move down enough to get his head off the concrete,  his jacket and shirt pulled up to expose the gun.
> 
> Movement verified by John Good testimony
> 
> /thread.



So while Zimmerman was on his back. While the gun was above his buttocks. Inside his pants. In the dark. Martin "instantly" saw it and knew it was a gun. He saw it through his belly straight on through to his back.

Neat trick.

Martin was really one of the Xmen.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The 'mood' of the 'hood.'  Not quite a rhyme.  Close, but not cigar~!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

No one delivers Skittles.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Crazy azz cracker jury


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



When did you get your JD?


Just curious, because when Obama's recession hit, everyone was an economist.  Now, it seem, everyone is a lawyer!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Well the jury followed all the instructions and had no problems with the law so......


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Also learned that GZ might not be able to beat his own shadow in a fight.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

The lighting sucked


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

The prosecutors are all racists...they intentionally tanked the case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Which in this case helps him.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



The gal who trained him for the neighborhood watch program had the booklet that said not to follow suspicious people, you can't ask them what they're doing here, stuff like that.  

She testified.  He was even calling Trayvon a suspect.  

Not to mention if he had stayed in the truck, the kid would be alive.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I read, and link. 

BTW I'm an FA, I know all about Obamas recession


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

the cops lied


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Defense Witnesses


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Have I said recently how much I hate HLN and that shrieking harpy, Jane? 
"They are trying to ruin little trayvon's name and it isn't fairrrrrr". Um. Why are they showing little travon on a pony, smiling, looking YOUNG and innocent...and ignoring Zimmermans bloody head, Zimmerman's words, Zimmerman's mother and trying to make HIM out to be a cold blooded murderer?

Oy. I hate double standards.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Who's Natalie?

Why would I want the rules changed?  Not my board.  Not my rules. 

I figured neg was disapproval and pos was approval.  Now from reading the rules and the general view of it... Neggs are really just some petty way for petty people to goad petty folks into getting themselves banned.  All and all it seems to be neggs are just petty.

Your mere disagreement of some vague term of some small unspecified portion of a small post where I'm proposing reasons to agree with you?  lol  

Anyhow, back to the thread.  What does your disagreement with my post have to do with this OP, GZ's trial?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Trayvon's parents just didn't understand him.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman's frog march with his jacket on.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPI7F0Wlbtc]George Zimmerman Charged With Murder - Police Video After Shooting Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

They want the toxicology report released showing Trayvon had a tiny amount of marijuana in his system.  We know how wild people on marijuana can get.  They tear up a bag of Skittle and drink entire cans of Iced Tea.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 8, 2013)

If he's acquitted, he's acquitted. 

Not guilty.

Move the fuck on.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No they didn't.  Opening/closing statements are not evidence or testimony to be considered.  There were many many lesser charges, they assumed the large crowds were in favor of her....completely against legal boundaries.

There is just nothing to be done if the judge accepts the ruling.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I was referring to OJ


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Gold's gym didn't train George in grappling fast enough


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



There are a lot of people who have a lot more rep than I do.  You are seriously shitting me if you are insinuating that I nor they never get negged.  We ALL do.  So suck it up.  I have been on forums that have rep and forums where the staff don't want to be bothered.  The rep is fun.  Perhaps you need to do a little reflection on how to get the fun out of it.  It makes the forum, fiery and dynamic.  So, IMO, if you don't like it you can go piss up a rope.  When you and your confederacy of fools get the rep is shut down a lot of people will leave and no one will be left but you whiners.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No use talking to a close-minded person.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No problem. Also police chief testified that law enforcement was excluded from the case when TM's mother was identifying his voice in the mayor's office. Said politically motivated.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's parents just didn't understand him.
> ...



What am I ? Chopped liver ?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

RKM, some go actively looking for pos rep, too, ya know. Ignore everyone, pounce down here, go play nice nice in coffee shop and tavern to get rep, then head back to their cave while leaving a trail of poo. Not all, mind you, but some. So neg and pos go both ways. And I don't consider either petty.
I neg when someone lies about me. I also neg in paybacks if neg'd first. That might be petty to you, but alas...that is what I do and I don't plan to change it. I pos rep those that say what I agree with...regardless of who it is.

So there are pros and cons on how the rep system works.

Ok. Done.

Carry on with the trial and the horrible Jane screaming from my tv. I think I will turn her off.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...


None.

It's not against the law to be a vigilante either.  However, if by your actions someone gets killed there is a chance you'll end up in court, maybe even found guilty of involuntary manslaughter if your actions are shown to be negligent.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> If he's acquitted, he's acquitted.
> 
> Not guilty.
> 
> Move the fuck on.



It's all anyone can do, right?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Ignore rep--it's silly


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > If he's acquitted, he's acquitted.
> ...



are you kidding? we can piss and moan for years


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah has this thread covered.  

Go Sarah!!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Especially if they are packing and just surprised you from behind.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Viv said:
> ...





He wasn't on duty.  So he could follow anyone he wanted to follow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2013)

hjmick said:


> If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...
> 
> 
> As for the game... I got nothing...



???

While I would expect Obama to rig up some sort of charge, hitting a private citizen on Civil Rights would be impossible.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

It is not illegal to get out of your vehicle and follow someone. It IS illegal to pounce on someone and beat their head in the sidewalk....then wind up getting killed themselves.
Yeah yeah..if Z would have stayed in the truck can equal if M would have gone home. It goes both ways.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Now I am sure that Zimmerman is innocent, after watching this factual movie.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_jGAC77Tpg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_jGAC77Tpg[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




The opinion of the linked article was it was  proven he  killed them but it was Black people's payback to whites for years of experiencing a racist criminal justice system 

The point is it happens, a lot 

Back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> RKM, some go actively looking for pos rep, too, ya know. Ignore everyone, pounce down here, go play nice nice in coffee shop and tavern to get rep, then head back to their cave while leaving a trail of poo. Not all, mind you, but some. So neg and pos go both ways. And I don't consider either petty.
> I neg when someone lies about me. I also neg in paybacks if neg'd first. That might be petty to you, but alas...that is what I do and I don't plan to change it. I pos rep those that say what I agree with...regardless of who it is.
> 
> So there are pros and cons on how the rep system works.
> ...



>>> some go actively looking for pos rep

Ick  sounds like a mosh pit

>>> And I don't consider either petty.

Agreed not petty.  Just... ick.

>>> I neg when someone lies about me. I also neg in paybacks if neg'd first. 

Yeah that's what I was thinking too.. lies about you, vile disgusting rants attacking you personally outside the flame zone, ... Paybacks seems to me to be paying them some level of respect to their chosen means for loosing an argument 

Yeah I figured pos rep is a high five and neg rep is a down low punch he he. Ok bad fight joke in a thread about a fight gone wrong.

Yeah petty was the wrong term.  Hey I'm a noob here just learning the ropes.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxmO9hXHC_o]George Zimmerman Reenactment Of Trayvon Martin Shooting (Part 2) - YouTube[/ame]

Nope.

Go to 4:21.

He distinctly shows that Martin grabbed him from both sides of his head.

Zimmerman's bald. So either he clawed him..or grabbed his ears.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

lol@snookie vid


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> Viv said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "his ground" however, in this case!
> ...



None.

And why did George decide to get out of his truck and follow the suspicious acting person that night?

Because earlier that month...Zimmerman went out of his way not to follow...

EMMANUEL BURGESS - SETTING THE STAGE


On  February 2, 2012, Zimmerman placed a call to Sanford police after  spotting a young black man he recognized peering into the windows of a  neighbor's empty home, according to several friends and neighbors.


*"I  don't know what he's doing. I don't want to approach him, personally,"*  Zimmerman said in the call, which was recorded. The dispatcher advised  him that a patrol car was on the way. By the time police arrived,  according to the dispatch report, the suspect had fled.


On  February 6, the home of another Twin Lakes resident, Tatiana Demeacis,  was burglarized. Two roofers working directly across the street said  they saw two African-American men lingering in the yard at the time of  the break-in. A new laptop and some gold jewelry were stolen. One of the  roofers called police the next day after spotting one of the suspects  among a group of male teenagers, three black and one white, on bicycles.


Police  found Demeacis's laptop in the backpack of 18-year-old Emmanuel  Burgess, police reports show, and charged him with dealing in stolen  property. *Burgess was the same man Zimmerman had spotted on February 2.*


Burgess  had committed a series of burglaries on the other side of town in 2008  and 2009, pleaded guilty to several, and spent all of 2010 incarcerated  in a juvenile facility, his attorney said. He is now in jail on parole  violations.


(Burgess got five years.)


George Zimmerman: Prelude to a shooting | Reuters

​Burgess was the punk who got away.


Zimmerman saw him,  correctly identified him,  but because he did not continue to observe him,  the police never located him.


[Informed speculation]  Zimmerman felt responsible...he saw the guy,  correctly identified he was up to no good,  but because he didn't keep an eye on Burgess,  he was not confronted by police,  and later he burglarized a house in the neighborhood.


If Burgess had been intercepted by police on the second,  even if he had committed no crime that night,  he would have known folks were watching,  and he would not have come back.


So Zimmerman decided to keep track of THIS suspicious person,  so the police COULD at least interact with him.  [/speculation}
​


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> It is not illegal to get out of your vehicle and follow someone. It IS illegal to pounce on someone and beat their head in the sidewalk....then wind up getting killed themselves.
> Yeah yeah..if Z would have stayed in the truck can equal if M would have gone home. It goes both ways.



And of course none of this is what actually happened.  He didn't follow, he stalked and profiled.  He didn't have his head beaten into the sidewalk.

But you keep saying maybe you'll believe it yourself.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It is not illegal to get out of your vehicle and follow someone. It IS illegal to pounce on someone and beat their head in the sidewalk....then wind up getting killed themselves.
> ...



I believes what I believes...just as you do.

Meanwhile, the sun is out, the yard is callin'. Y'all sit in here and bicker...I will rejoin ya later.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

The jury was bribed.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > RKM, some go actively looking for pos rep, too, ya know. Ignore everyone, pounce down here, go play nice nice in coffee shop and tavern to get rep, then head back to their cave while leaving a trail of poo. Not all, mind you, but some. So neg and pos go both ways. And I don't consider either petty.
> ...



Please see Dillo's advice.  Last time you will see me agree with him this week at least.


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

See this picture?  This is where Zimmerman said he kept his weapon.  In a holster behind his back.  He said Trayvon (who apparently has X-ray vision) reached for the gun.  But then threw him to the ground and straddled him and started beating his face but he was able to reach behind his back (while he was laying on his back) inside of Trayvon's leg, take out the gun, release the safety and shoot the 17 year old in the chest with the gun at a perpendicular angle.






See what I mean.  Remember, Zimmerman was supposedly keeping his weapon in a holster behind him.  






All of this while his face was being beaten.

And Republicans say, "That sounds about right".


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

If King George would have committed more troops and resources to the war against The Colonies and WON, none of this would have taken place.

If Marco Polo hadn't found that land route to China, Europeans would have never had gunpowder and this would have never happened.

If only Eve didn't eat that apple, none of this would have happened.

For evolutionists, if monkeys brains didn't evolve, this would have never happened.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

wrong thread rdean


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I don't know that I would trust an animation not to sway the jury either way away from from what actually happened.

I'd be interested to see what the animator does with Martin when he is supposed to have disappeared into the darkness...and from where he reappears.

Unfortunately, I cannot watch tomorrow.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 8, 2013)

He gets off on a technicality--he really was feeling bitchy that evening because of a hangnail.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Nothing of the kind.  Just asking how it works.  More particularly how it works for you and how that's related to my post about GZ.  Since your the only person negging me for no apparent reason.  Thanks for the info.  And I do see the fun of it.  What good would pos be without neg?


----------



## NLT (Jul 8, 2013)

cause he is white and hispanic, brothers cant get no justice


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> See this picture? This is where Zimmerman said he kept his weapon. In a holster behind his back. He said Trayvon (who apparently has X-ray vision) reached for the gun. But then threw him to the ground and straddled him and started beating his face but he was able to reach behind his back (while he was laying on his back) inside of Trayvon's leg, take out the gun, release the safety and shoot the 17 year old in the chest with the gun at a perpendicular angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that was the reason for Trayvon's corpse not having DNA under the fingernails!!​
*If there's no DNA bit, you must acquit!!!*​


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Why wasn't Zimmerman tested for drugs?

There is a police conspiracy behind this, imo.

http://www.hlntv.com/article/2012/05/18/martin-family-why-wasnt-zimmerman-tested


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

The "scientific" voice analysis was excluded...this was the lynchpin of the prosecutions case.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Why wasn't Zimmerman tested for drugs?
> 
> There is a police conspiracy behind this, imo.



^^^Police conspiracy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

They didn't believe his daddy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

*because crump was excluded from sitting in the courtroom *


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *because crump was excluded from sitting in the courtroom *



Because of the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



it is all recorded for late types


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

the confidential tweets were hacked


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *because crump was excluded from sitting in the courtroom *
> ...




All the hidden evidence is contained in Shipping Bao's secret notes!!!!

That's why they were destroyed!!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

because doctor of the dead Bao had his notes  compromised


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

The entire sanford police department is corrupt.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.
> 
> If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...
> 
> ...



he got off because


he was white! 

and

 becasue tm  was "obamas son"


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Undercover video of Zimmerman in his sheet and hood was ruled inadmissible.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I will keep things updated if I can.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy Ray Lee, that is all.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

damn crackah


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Because only rednecks live in Florida.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

Seems like a bunch of creepy ass crackahs down there.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Generally women have long nails, men don't. One of the primary ways for police to identify a rapist is through DNA under their nails or from sperm. Women usually try to scratch the assailant. It doesn't take nails to grab a person with both hands and bash their head into the ground.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Because only rednecks live in Florida.



huh ?  Don't all the New York Jews retire there anymore?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Because only rednecks live in Florida.
> ...



That's just a rumor.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

We're playing a game keep up!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a good live blog for those of you who cannot sit at the PC and watch the entire thing.

http://www.hlntv.com/article/2013/07/08/george-zimmerman-trial-trayvon-martin-day-10


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

In Florida all the hispanics are white.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry  my alarm clock is broken


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION] *Well, when I was young I was told I looked like the actress Jane Powell:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOT WOOT!!

Legaleagle preens what few feathers he has left, sprays some breath freshner into his mouth, unbuttons two buttons on his shirt to reveal his manly chest and states in his lowest baritone voice:



> Hey Baby, whats your sign? Can I buy you a drink?



Obviously legaleagle is smooth around the babes...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm going to Florida in about 2 weeks for a birthday party.  Not a Jewish or a Crackah one.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm going to Florida in about 2 weeks for a birthday party.  Not a Jewish or a Crackah one.



Cuban ?


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> See this picture?  This is where Zimmerman said he kept his weapon.  In a holster behind his back.  He said Trayvon (who apparently has X-ray vision) reached for the gun.  But then threw him to the ground and straddled him and started beating his face but he was able to reach behind his back (while he was laying on his back) inside of Trayvon's leg, take out the gun, release the safety and shoot the 17 year old in the chest with the gun at a perpendicular angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see anything different here than what was reported at the trial.  But seeing it in pictures makes it "laughable".


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Got to love Sunny Hostin on CNN saying Tracy Martin calling police officers liars is good for the prosecution.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > See this picture?  This is where Zimmerman said he kept his weapon.  In a holster behind his back.  He said Trayvon (who apparently has X-ray vision) reached for the gun.  But then threw him to the ground and straddled him and started beating his face but he was able to reach behind his back (while he was laying on his back) inside of Trayvon's leg, take out the gun, release the safety and shoot the 17 year old in the chest with the gun at a perpendicular angle.
> ...



wrong thread


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Got to love Sunny Hostin on CNN saying Tracy Martin calling police officers liars is good for the prosecution.



oh I think it is. Emotional stuff is powerful


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

The rewards of killing an unarmed 17 year old *boy.*

George Zimmerman Using $30,000 Collected Via Fundraising Website For Living Expenses


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

no one would buy Trayvon a car


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION] *Well, when I was young I was told I looked like the actress Jane Powell:*
> ...



Sounds like a cock blocker to me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The rewards of killing an unarmed 17 year old *boy.*
> 
> George Zimmerman Using $30,000 Collected Via Fundraising Website For Living Expenses



Oh stop it, Pukie. No one is buying that crap


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman screwed the jurors


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The rewards of killing an unarmed 17 year old *boy.*
> 
> George Zimmerman Using $30,000 Collected Via Fundraising Website For Living Expenses






New Black Panther Party Offers $10K Bounty For George Zimmerman : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Florida in about 2 weeks for a birthday party.  Not a Jewish or a Crackah one.
> ...



Uhm, Irish.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The rewards of killing an unarmed 17 year old *boy.*
> ...



Your side hates the truth and facts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> no one would buy Trayvon a car



Lame.

No one would buy him an umbrella otherwise he wouldn't have had to look suspicious in the first place.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

So what if it was zimmerman screaming for help.

It just proves he's a punk ass candy ass, mama's boy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It was drizzling that night. Couple that with sweat.

And you have a slippery surface that isn't easy to grab.

Additionally, Zimmerman's injuries don't jibe with his story.

Unless, of course, you are contending that Martin was a weakling.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Potato famine?  I'm in!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 8, 2013)

So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

hjmick said:


> If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...
> 
> 
> As for the game... I got nothing...



Zimmerman is Hispanic.

WTF???


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> So what if it was zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> It just proves he's a punk ass candy ass, mama's boy.



Sorry--Trayvons daddy now claims it was Trayvon screaming.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok this was fun for a sec [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]

Applause


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Why wasn't Zimmerman tested for drugs?
> 
> There is a police conspiracy behind this, imo.
> 
> Martin family: Why wasn't Zimmerman tested? | HLNtv.com



There's a little thing called probable cause in the 4th amendment. Perhaps, you've heard of it?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > So what if it was zimmerman screaming for help.
> ...



So what?  Anybody can scream for help.  It doesn't prove anything, imo.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

quitter


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > So what if it was zimmerman screaming for help.
> ...



 [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION] is really gonna get confused now!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Why wasn't Zimmerman tested for drugs?
> 
> There is a police conspiracy behind this, imo.
> 
> Martin family: Why wasn't Zimmerman tested? | HLNtv.com


 It's funny how history gets rewritten. I recollect back in the beginning, the police agreed with Zimmerman at the time he was questioned that his life was in danger and that his wounds were consistent with what he said happened. Why would you test someone you just concluded was innocent of murder when he killed a man in self-defense?

Answer: you wouldn't. His story matched the marks, a person on drugs wouldn't be all that coherent, it seemed all right to those who were asking the tough questions that dragged on for hours, when everybody was allowed to just go home and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> So what if it was zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> It just proves he's a punk ass candy ass, mama's boy.



And?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



you JUST said that screaming PROVES 





> he's a punk ass candy ass, mama's boy


----------



## Interpol (Jul 8, 2013)

George Zimmerman's story has way, way too many holes in it. 

To believe it requires too many leaps of logic.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

edited cuz it's the wrong thread.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 8, 2013)

THIS IS DEVASTATING TO THE DEFENSE!

Oh wait, it's just Swallow popping off nonsensically again. Never mind.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Aiy yai yai.
> 
> It was hot in the yard so I came in and Nancy Spacecadet is asking why it makes a difference if Martin was loaded or not. Um. Nancy CrazyAss? You would be SCREECHING if pot was found in ZIMMERMAN, now wouldn't ya? And it would make a BIG difference, right?



turn it off before you go nuts


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> So what if it was zimmerman screaming for help.
> 
> It just proves he's a punk ass candy ass, mama's boy.



Defeat...why does it have to be so ugly?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> quitter



If zimmerman would have quittered it, this would  have never happened.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well, Zimmerman's pistol was kept at the small of his back.

If Trayvon was sitting on his chest pounding on him, how would it be possible for him to know he had a gun, much less reach for it?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nicely played


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

I used to listen to a police scanner in San Diego and almost every 211(Armed Robbery) reported involved a "Black Male". 

They compose 17% of the population yet commit over 50% of violent crimes. Somebody explain to me why a black kid or any kid sulking around in the dark should be trusted automatically.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

oops. Wrong thread. Sorry guys. Tolja the sun was hot out there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

If Fancy Grapes had taken her vacation, this whole thing would have never happened.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> I used to listen to a police scanner in San Diego and almost every 211(Armed Robbery) reported involved a "Black Male".
> 
> They compose 17% of the population yet commit over 50% of violent crimes. Somebody explain to me why a black kid or any kid sulking around in the dark should be trusted automatically.



Part of cultural awareness is lying to ourselves.  hey--I didn't make this shit up.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2013)

Aiy yai yai.

It was hot in the yard so I came in and Nancy Spacecadet is asking why it makes a difference if Martin was loaded or not. Um. Nancy CrazyAss? You would be SCREECHING if pot was found in ZIMMERMAN, now wouldn't ya? And it would make a BIG difference, right?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2013)

bboossshhhh!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.
> 
> If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...
> 
> ...



He had an all white jury, even though he's not white and they aren't actually all white.

He gets off b/c he's a minority.

FL is racist.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 8, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?



It hasn't come up yet because Zimmerman hasn't testified. 

That specific moment needs to come up so that the prosecution can question it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

Interpol said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?
> ...



Zimmerman doesn't have to testify


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Everything in the Universe is tied together. 

If Zimmerman hadn't been born Trayvan probably would have ended up ether dead while committing a robbery or he would have gone to prison for murder. I figured Zimmerman was lucky he wasn't his first victim.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

*Dogpile! ^*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 8, 2013)

Interpol said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?
> ...



Based on what?

The Defense doesn't even have to present a case


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I think you just explained one of the possible reasons Martin wasn't able to injure Zimmerman any more than he did. Slippery head. Hard to hang onto.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 8, 2013)

rdean said:


> See this picture?  This is where Zimmerman said he kept his weapon.  In a holster behind his back.  He said Trayvon (who apparently has X-ray vision) reached for the gun.  But then threw him to the ground and straddled him and started beating his face but he was able to reach behind his back (while he was laying on his back) inside of Trayvon's leg, take out the gun, release the safety and shoot the 17 year old in the chest with the gun at a perpendicular angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really are a complete and utter fucking moron.

and you went through all that effort to prove beyond a doubt you actually don't think things through.

I'd explain, but you don't care.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> This one was new to me.
> 
> Zimmerman's holster was "really" a concealed carry type. Meaning it was worn on the inside of his pants. And according to the video, he wore it in back above his buttocks on his left side.
> 
> ...




You're bloodlust to see Zimmerman convicted is rather unbecoming.

Just sayin'.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



What a minute. Who said that?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/302000-the-other-shoe-zimmerman-s-holster.html

Yup.

I just learned today that the holster is worn "inside" the pants..not outside.

It was nearly impossible to see.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 8, 2013)

Much of the most devastating evidence shows uo on the internet but never makes it to trial.

Rerun the responding officer's testimony again as to the holster.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2013)

Interpol said:


> George Zimmerman's story has way, way too many holes in it.
> 
> To believe it requires too many leaps of logic.





Yeah.  He must have bashed his own head against the pavement to turn it into a bloody pulp.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



It was entered into testimony today.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Trayvan was trying to choke him so he didn't have to keep his hands up to fend off blows.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 8, 2013)

Snookie said:


> *Dogpile! ^*



oh, sorry


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Interpol said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?
> ...




The very video Sallow is using was INTRODUCED AS EVIDENCE by the prosecution.

So they DEFINITELY could have introduced this turd as part of their case.

They didn't...because it is bogus...grasping at straws.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Got to love Sunny Hostin on CNN saying Tracy Martin calling police officers liars is good for the prosecution.



Actually, belittling law enforcement on a nationally televised stream is quite bad for the prosecution.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 8, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > *Dogpile! ^*
> ...



OK, hugs.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 8, 2013)

It's an all woman jury, and as we all know, bitches aint shit but hos and tricks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So now you're claiming that Trayvan is so good at immobilizing his victims that Zimmerman had no chance?

Jeesus. You guys take the cake.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?



Probably because the defense did it for them.





> 10:20 a.m. ET: O'Mara is sticking his hands in his pants to demonstrate the internal holster Zimmerman was using the night of the shooting. Osterman said Zimmerman was allowed to use that type of holster, because he had a concealed and carry permit. Osterman has been excused.
> Win for defense: Jury to hear Martin's pot use | HLNtv.com


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



He was one of the Xmen, doncha know.

He was able to pound Zimmerman's head into the cement without grabbing it and see a black gun tucked inside the pants near the buttocks in the dark.

Truly amazing fellow.

It's a "wonder" Zimmerman survived.

Hey..he may be an Xman too!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh Lordy the thread went to hell with big fonts.

lol


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

The judge is a republican.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Guess you've never grabbed a bald head before.

It's not that hard.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

Video games and Classical music!!!

EDIT: Zimmerman used the Jedi Mind Trick on all the witnesses, Prosecution, Defense, Judge, Republicans, the NRA, Black Panthers and the Jury.

Wait, George Zimmerman is the ANTI-CHRIST!!!!!!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Bernie's corollary

_"If you have the facts on your side, pound the facts. If you have the  law on your side, pound the law. If you have neither on your side, _cuss at the witnesses_."_


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's a pic of Trayvan smoking pot and holding a gun. 

Note the lack of long fingernails. Almost impossible to get DNA under those.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)

Youz alla mizzin da point.

Da creepy azz cracka beez gettin off cause der ain't no brothas onna proscution team.

Dat Angie bitch beez racsis, an shit.

Dat's right, Uh Huh.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 8, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Why wasn't Zimmerman tested for drugs?
> ...



Zimmerman admitted to the shooting.  There was no reason to test him for drugs.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The jury might have to get a poker game going so it looks like they are taking their time deliberating.
> ...



I think Katz means once they're excused to deliberate.....just so they don't come back in 20 minutes with a verdict!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 8, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> It's an all woman jury, and as we all know, bitches aint shit but hos and tricks.



All does wimmin be tinkin Zman be HOT?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Nope.

But I've been in a few scraps.

And one of the things that happens is even when you win a fight..and you pummel the other guy?

It REALLY messes up your hands.

Martin had 2 small cuts.

The guy is like superman..except of course..for the bullet thing.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Here's a pic of Trayvan smoking pot and holding a gun.
> 
> Note the lack of long fingernails. Almost impossible to get DNA under those.



You know that's pot..how, exactly? Or even if that's Trayvon? No link.

And DNA isn't exactly a big thing.

It's a small thing.

Think, microscopic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Doesnt matter.

Thanks.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 8, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> THIS IS DEVASTATING TO THE DEFENSE!
> 
> Oh wait, it's just Swallow popping off nonsensically again. Never mind.



I'll cut the lady some slack.

From what I read on the Internet, many other people share her view.   However, I believe these people were  always convinced that  Zimmerman was guilty and they cannot analyze the evidence in a manner which is inconsistent with their preformed opinions.   If they were more open minded and objective they might find that Zimmerman may be telling the truth when he said Martin saw his gun.

While it is true that Zimmerman's holster (worn inside the pants) was normally worn near his back pocket, it is still possible - in fact likely - that Martin saw his weapon.  There is no doubt that while Martin was on top of him Zimmerman tried to get out from underneath him.   Zimmerman would natural try to roll which would expose the weapon. He would not have had to roll much to expose his gun; just a tad, which he could have easily done.    

It is also  possible that when Zimmerman was on the ground and maneuvering to escape, the holster shifted more  towards his front bringing  it into Martin's view.  The holster is held in place by a clip which is not so  tight that it could not have moved during the attack.    

I believe this "devastating" prosecutorial argument will be easily handled by the defense.

NOTE:  I have read other articles wherein some people (not Sallow) have suggested that the gun would not be visible because the holster was inside the pants.   I don't know where people get this stuff, but what they say is obviously untrue.  Although much of the weapon is below the belt line, the grip is always above the belt line and very visible.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Got to love Sunny Hostin on CNN saying Tracy Martin calling police officers liars is good for the prosecution.
> ...



Ha, Old dude on the panel just called her on her shit. Says you are not credible because you are so emotionally invested in the State's case. Love it!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I have told you the reason *EVERY time* I have given you rep.  You just don't *LIKE* the reason and you want to rewrite the rules to suit yourself.  Get over your little tutu wearing self.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > This one was new to me.
> ...



Funny how this becomes me..instead of the facts.

Which is even more funny since you folks were like "Lets see where the evidence takes us".

Oh..who am I kidding.

You folks just wanted this guy cut loose.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



LOL... wow.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2013)

The Professor said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS DEVASTATING TO THE DEFENSE!
> ...



Sheesh..at least KoshrSlut is a girl..and it would be sorta appropriate for her to ask a straight guy for a swallow of his jiz. I've read articles where man juice makes girls happy when ingested.

Are you a girl? ProfessorDickSuck? Or are you a faggot?

Not sure.

I don't care for faggots. So no. You can't swallow my man juice. If you are.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

Wouldn't you say some of the defense witnesses were biased as well?  One called the defendant "Georgie", another bought his suits and donated $3000 to his defense, and most seemed to be on a first name basis with the defendant and even claimed they knew what his voice sounded like in a scream, lol.

I still get a kick out of the defense attorneys and how they spin the manner of how Zimmerman used the term "assholes" and "fucking punks" (when referring to TM) in the most respectful way as if he was speaking to a priest!  LOL.  I don't care how many times they try to say it with the warm fuzziest voice, it just doesn't work.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Wouldn't you say some of the defense witnesses were biased as well?  One called the defendant "Georgie", another bought his suits and donated $3000 to his defense, and most seemed to be on a first name basis with the defendant and even claimed they knew what his voice sounded like in a scream, lol.
> 
> I still get a kick out of the defense attorneys and how they spin the manner of how Zimmerman used the term "assholes" and "fucking punks" (when referring to TM) in the most respectful way as if he was speaking to a priest!  LOL.  I don't care how many times they try to say it with the warm fuzziest voice, it just doesn't work.



Um, they're "defense witnesses".  Of course they're biased.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Got to love Sunny Hostin on CNN saying Tracy Martin calling police officers liars is good for the prosecution.
> ...



Why? The jurors are what matters in the trial. If they feel like the police in that area are racist it may work


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Wouldn't you say some of the defense witnesses were biased as well?  One called the defendant "Georgie", another bought his suits and donated $3000 to his defense, and most seemed to be on a first name basis with the defendant and even claimed they knew what his voice sounded like in a scream, lol.
> 
> I still get a kick out of the defense attorneys and how they spin the manner of how Zimmerman used the term "assholes" and "fucking punks" (when referring to TM) in the most respectful way as if he was speaking to a priest!  LOL.  I don't care how many times they try to say it with the warm fuzziest voice, it just doesn't work.



Usually all state witnesses speak towards their case, and defense witnesses speak towards their case. It only seems weird in this case because so many witnesses for the state spoke favorably for the defendant or had contradicting statements prior to trial. I think it is a stretch to imply that "assholes" or "fucking punks" meets the legal standard of what encompasses ill-will, spite or depraved mind. Different people have different opinions on foul language, but just those words don't legally reach that standard. Since the 911 tape was released every one has debated who's voice it was. Even if it is TM's voice, what are the explanations given by the state that he ended up on top of GZ screaming for help?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't you say some of the defense witnesses were biased as well?  One called the defendant "Georgie", another bought his suits and donated $3000 to his defense, and most seemed to be on a first name basis with the defendant and even claimed they knew what his voice sounded like in a scream, lol.
> ...



I wouldn't be moved if all they had were his friends coming up, but if they had a witness who saw something, or an expert to testify to something, but not biased witnesses.  I didn't give Rachael much credibility for the prosecution because if bias as well. ..or parents.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



There will be specialists coming over the next two days. They had to counter the immediate proposal of the state, which was TM's mother and brother.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Did we do if Zimmerman was never born......

Yet?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 8, 2013)

acquitted becasue the hoodie didn't fit!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't do this game!  Rat and D take it away!

All's I've got is not born yet. Youz got sum hos an shit.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't you say some of the defense witnesses were biased as well?  One called the defendant "Georgie", another bought his suits and donated $3000 to his defense, and most seemed to be on a first name basis with the defendant and even claimed they knew what his voice sounded like in a scream, lol.
> ...



You think it is a stretch to imply that "assholes" or "fucking punks" meets the legal standard of what encompasses ill-will or spite?  Come on!  Do you go around greeting your friends each day, Good morning, Asshole and Fucking Punks?  How are you today?   I would say they just may be offended or think you are depraved or missed your meds!

Both of those terms are derogatory terms and considered cursing which denotes a negative emotion.  It's as simple as that ...you can't shit and call it a rose.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I expect there to be some excellent witnesses coming from the defense.  I expected them today, matter of fact.


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Such a stellar young man....  In Reversal, Florida Judge Okays Testimony About Trayvon Martin?s Marijuana Usage | The Smoking Gun



Have you ever smoked weed?  Has anyone in here, ever?  If so, are you less of a fucking American citizen due to it?  

Why wasn't Zimmerman at least drug tested after shooting that unarmed kid?  No dodge, just a question.  Personally I pick...he used what he learned in school how to.shoot and kill am unarmed kid.  I said a long time back he.was going to.walk.  I think .k he.
ia.murderer and I hope his life gets ruined if he walks.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

The prosecution had its day.  All they have left is cross examinations and a closing argument.  And they can't bring up anything in cross that wasn't brought up in direct.   It's over.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone here! This is my first post on the forum and just joined. 

I'm a Zimmerman fanatic although I haven't followed the case for several months. I thought I might read through the posts ITT. 

I'm rooting for the Trayvon side btw.


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


What?  Oh, you are kidding...
?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I'm probably not the best person to ask that, because I do speak that way. However, negative emotions or offensive is not a depraved mind. Those words don't prove that he had the intent to kill whoever he came across when he walked down that dog path. How many people do you see a day that you don't like? Do you call them a jerk or stupid? Does that mean you are going looking for someone to kill?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



So by your statement you think that the prosecution proved any part of it's case today?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Hi everyone here! This is my first post on the forum and just joined.
> 
> I'm a Zimmerman fanatic although I haven't followed the case for several months. I thought I might read through the posts ITT.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Trayvon side btw.



Welcome!  Regardless of who side you are on, we love to hear your arguments.  What do you think is the most important facts of this case?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 8, 2013)

Zona said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Oh hell. I thought this was the Jeopardy game thread.

All dead people get a tox with their autopsy.

Heads up


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I only saw bits of the trial today and then read some of the transcript from the records.  So, I cannot say how the state did today.


----------



## Zona (Jul 8, 2013)

Interpol said:


> George Zimmerman's story has way, way too many holes in it.
> 
> To believe it requires too many leaps of logic.



Agreed but he will walk.  There is mo.way 6 people will say he.is.guilty.  Zimmerman went to college to Learn how to.shoot unarmed.people.   he will walk.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Getting to Murder 2: Finding George Zimmerman?s ?Depraved Mind?



Florida defines murder in the second degree as:


The unlawful killing of a human being, when perpetrated by any act imminently dangerous to another and evincing a depraved mind regardless of human life, although without any premeditated design to effect the death of any particular individual, is murder in the second degree . . .

Florida&#8217;s standard jury instruction for murder 2 notes that:


An act is &#8220;imminently dangerous to another and demonstrating a depraved mind&#8221; if it is an act or series of acts that:
1.a person of ordinary judgment would know is reasonably certain to kill or do serious bodily injury to another, and
2.is done from ill will, hatred, spite, or an evil intent, and
3.is of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life.

Notice step 2.  Under Florida law the mere fact that an armed man kills another who is unarmed does not prove a &#8220;depraved mind&#8221; (Poole v. State, Bellamy v. State, and Light v. State).  Typically, the prosecution proves &#8220;ill will, hatred, spite, or an evil intent&#8221; through evidence of a long-standing grievance or some unusually wrongful or aggressive conduct on the part of the attacker.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Calling someone a name and relating that to an intent to kill is too much of a leap for any discourse.


----------



## Meister (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Hi everyone here! This is my first post on the forum and just joined.
> 
> I'm a Zimmerman fanatic although I haven't followed the case for several months. I thought I might read through the posts ITT.
> 
> I'm rooting for the Trayvon side btw.



I'm a justice fanatic, no matter which way a case goes.  Welcome to the board


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah has this thread covered.
> 
> Go Sarah!!



Sarah is black.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Getting to Murder 2: Finding George Zimmerman?s ?Depraved Mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Saying these words doesn't make here
2. These words don't describe his intent, ill will, hatred and spite are involved in the act itself.
3. If these words do that then every person in Florida traffic meets this standard.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



But that is what he called him, a name. However, he didn't call him by a name personally so there is no way to prove these words were intended with any criteria that meets the legal standard.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to Florida in about 2 weeks for a birthday party.  Not a Jewish or a Crackah one.
> ...



Sarah is black.  How in the holy cat hair have you not figured that out?  Years ago?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


IOW you got nothing but name calling.  The word "disagree" by itself is not a reason.  It's a verb.  To form a sentence you need to have a subject and a verb.  Try it some time, for the "fun" of it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Don't pee on your tutu.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

In any matter, I can go in to a street right now and call someone an "asshole" or "fucking punk" for literally anything, but that person doesn't have the right to assault me. When the assault occurs, that person has just escalated the situation by committing a crime. If I feel like I have no other option, and I am legally carrying a firearm I can shoot the person in self-defense. I may have been a jerk, and in the backyard the guy may have the right to punch me in the mouth, but legally he doesn't. I'm guilty of being a jerk. The other guy is guilty of assault with intent to do great bodily harm if the assault is persistent and with a foreign object aiding the assault.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Sunshine's loop... troll, neg, call names, lie, pretend to be nice, talk about how superior she is over everyone, troll...

This is about a dead teen Sunshine.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone here! This is my first post on the forum and just joined.
> ...



Wow, thanks.  I'm on the spot already.

I was hoping to do a lot of reading to refresh my memory of it all, there is so much. 

Anyhow, I know it is unpopular, but I think the original analysis of GZ saying "coons" is near the top. It is very obvious to me he did say it. The difference between him being a definite racist saying such an inflammatory remark and "Well we don't know for sure" is a lot.

Of course, I have always been so thoroughly emotionally invested in Martin/Zimmerman because I believe people should be free to roam around without being controlled, stopped, finagled or questioned. Life is difficult enough without having to worry about people like Zimmy.

GZ's post-arrest troubles come to mind. He lied about where the donations were going and how much money he got. Stuff like that?


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> In any matter, I can go in to a street right now and call someone an "asshole" or "fucking punk" for literally anything, but that person doesn't have the right to assault me. When the assault occurs, that person has just escalated the situation by committing a crime. If I feel like I have no other option, and I am legally carrying a firearm I can shoot the person in self-defense. I may have been a jerk, and in the backyard the guy may have the right to punch me in the mouth, but legally he doesn't. I'm guilty of being a jerk. The other guy is guilty of assault with intent to do great bodily harm if the assault is persistent and with a foreign object aiding the assault.




All the same, I'd like to see you do it a few times, see what happens........


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Sack time,  night all.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Getting to Murder 2: Finding George Zimmerman?s ?Depraved Mind?
> ...



I am leaning that he does *not* qualify for Murder2.  I would have to read the Manslaughter charge to see if he fits in there.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The prosecution had its day.  All they have left is cross examinations and a closing argument.  And they can't bring up anything in cross that wasn't brought up in direct.   It's over.



Unless the killer gets on the stand.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Circe said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > In any matter, I can go in to a street right now and call someone an "asshole" or "fucking punk" for literally anything, but that person doesn't have the right to assault me. When the assault occurs, that person has just escalated the situation by committing a crime. If I feel like I have no other option, and I am legally carrying a firearm I can shoot the person in self-defense. I may have been a jerk, and in the backyard the guy may have the right to punch me in the mouth, but legally he doesn't. I'm guilty of being a jerk. The other guy is guilty of assault with intent to do great bodily harm if the assault is persistent and with a foreign object aiding the assault.
> ...



Tough talk, but doesn't change the fact that I am right. Where you located and maybe I will stop by.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> In any matter, I can go in to a street right now and call someone an "asshole" or "fucking punk" for literally anything, but that person doesn't have the right to assault me. When the assault occurs, that person has just escalated the situation by committing a crime. If I feel like I have no other option, and I am legally carrying a firearm I can shoot the person in self-defense. I may have been a jerk, and in the backyard the guy may have the right to punch me in the mouth, but legally he doesn't. I'm guilty of being a jerk. The other guy is guilty of assault with intent to do great bodily harm if the assault is persistent and with a foreign object aiding the assault.



"Fighting words are written or spoken words, generally expressed to incite hatred or violence from their target.[1] Specific definitions, freedoms, and limitations of fighting words vary by jurisdiction. It is also used in a general sense of words that when uttered tend to create (deliberately or not) a verbal or physical confrontation by their mere usage."

"The fighting words doctrine, in United States constitutional law, is a limitation to freedom of speech as protected by the First Amendment to the United States Constitution.

In 1942, the U.S. Supreme Court established the doctrine by a 9-0 decision in Chaplinsky v. New Hampshire. *It held that "insulting or 'fighting words,' those that by their very utterance inflict injury or tend to incite an immediate breach of the peace" *are among the "well-defined and narrowly limited classes of speech the prevention and punishment of [which] ... have never been thought to raise any constitutional problem."


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I share many of your concerns and I didn't mean to out you on the spot!  So Sorry!

The ability to walk without being stalked is a biggie for me.  I want to know just what made Z (Zimmerman) so suspicious of TM.  And we won't know unless he takes the stand and tells us.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




Law of Self Defense ? Zimmerman Trial: If State can?t get murder 2, can they get manslaughter? Yes . . . and no

To clearly understand the issue, however, we need to take a step back, and consider what the State actually has to accomplish in this case (or, really, any self-defense case).

(1) They need to prove each and every element of a criminal chargeeither murder 2 or manslaughterbeyond a reasonable doubt.

(2) They have to disprove any single element of the legal defense of self-defense-beyond a reasonable doubt.

Ive mentioned theres no way the State can prove murder 2. Manslaughter, however, should be a walk in the park. All thats really required of the state is to prove (a) Zimmerman deliberately used force against Martin, and (b) Martin died as a result (Im simplifying of course, but you get the idea).

Even if the state can prove the elements of manslaughter beyond a reasonable doubtand I believe they canthey still need to overcome Zimmermans claim of self defense if they wish to obtain a conviction on that charge.

Unless the State can disprove self-defense beyond a reasonable doubt, the jury must conclude that Zimmerman did, in fact, act in self-defense. Because self-defense is an absolute justification for the use of deadly force against another, it matters not a whit if the elements of either murder 2 or manslaughter have been proven 2 beyond a reasonable doubtthe verdict must be Not Guilty.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 8, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution had its day.  All they have left is cross examinations and a closing argument.  And they can't bring up anything in cross that wasn't brought up in direct.   It's over.
> ...



I believe the pretend lawyer Sunshine is forgetting the jury factor.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > In any matter, I can go in to a street right now and call someone an "asshole" or "fucking punk" for literally anything, but that person doesn't have the right to assault me. When the assault occurs, that person has just escalated the situation by committing a crime. If I feel like I have no other option, and I am legally carrying a firearm I can shoot the person in self-defense. I may have been a jerk, and in the backyard the guy may have the right to punch me in the mouth, but legally he doesn't. I'm guilty of being a jerk. The other guy is guilty of assault with intent to do great bodily harm if the assault is persistent and with a foreign object aiding the assault.
> ...



So in this case did GZ speak those words to TM, or about him? I believe that is the key to your quote. Target. If TM didn't hear GZ call him an "asshole" or "fucking punk" then how is he the target? Are "assholes" or "fucking punks" on the "well-defined and narrowly limited class of speech"?


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Tough talk, but invading a woman's property to scream profanities at her might not be the safest thing you ever did. Not this woman's property, anyway. I'm not interested in shooting just any fool tonight, but I hope you'll go out and Free Speech up however many people it takes till someone decides to dispose of you for the general good of the nation.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I wasn't referring to zimmerman, I was addressing your assertion that I put in bold above.


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I want to know just what made Z (Zimmerman) so suspicious of TM.  And we won't know unless he takes the stand and tells us.



What, a great hulking black kid in a hoodie, lurking around in the rain, just standing there?

Darn, if Zimmerman hadn't been suspicious he'd have been pretty non-observant! Anyone would have been suspicious. 

That was one bad "youth." All that stolen jewelry in his backpack at school, the marijuana in his bloodstream that night, this was a no-good criminal type and he was probably casing the houses to burglarize them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Added one word, sorry.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> There are a lot of people who have a lot more rep than I do.  You are seriously shitting me if you are insinuating that I nor they never get negged.  We ALL do.  So suck it up.  I have been on forums that have rep and forums where the staff don't want to be bothered.  The rep is fun.  Perhaps you need to do a little reflection on how to get the fun out of it.  It makes the forum, fiery and dynamic.  So, IMO, if you don't like it you can go piss up a rope.  When you and your confederacy of fools get the rep is shut down a lot of people will leave and no one will be left but you whiners.



Wow Sunshine.. recruit your high rep friends to neg me too eh?  What a looser.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Circe said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Yes ma'am. But you don't own the roadways. Thank you for wishing that I be murdered. Very patriotic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Then Zimmerman was automatically doomed from the get go, if that were the case.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson here is a list of possible defense witnesses:

http://lawofselfdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/130321-Zimmerman-defense-witness-list.pdf


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



In most jurisdictions, voluntary manslaughter consists of an intentional killing that is accompanied by additional circumstances that mitigate, but do not excuse, the killing. The most common type of voluntary manslaughter occurs when a defendant is provoked to commit the Homicide. It is sometimes described as a heat of passion killing. In most cases, the provocation must induce rage or anger in the defendant, although some cases have held that fright, terror, or desperation will suffice.

If adequate provocation is established, *a murder charge may be reduced to manslaughter*. Generally there are four conditions that must be fulfilled to warrant the reduction: 

(1) the provocation must cause rage or fear in a reasonable person; 
(2) the defendant must have actually been provoked; 
(3) there should not be a time period between the provocation and the killing within which a reasonable person would cool off; and 
(4) the defendant should not have cooled off during that period


- Wikipedia
No where is there any mention of self defense.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



No problem, I was being a little facetious,  I suppose. It is always a good time to get into the discussion whenever. I just don't want to say too much 'til I get oriented.

Yea, we got to hang onto tightly as much freedom as we can that we still have here in America, which isn't a lot. 

It's starting to come back some now. GZ was suspicious of just about all his neighbors and people there where the tragedy occurred. You wouldn't want to spit on the sidewalk with him around.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Doesn't take a lawyer to recognize the case is lost.  The jury could surprise us, but at this point it would be like a lightning strike.   You can hear TM's dad pleading for a negligence charge today... why did GZ get out of the car.  But I just don't see that happening either.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



That is pretty much what the attorney wrote in the blog post I linked to. However, if the state can't disprove self-defense, then they legally can't get a manslaughter conviction. Self-defense is an absolute defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



There was no heat of passion to involved, Jackson. That's why they claimed self defense. Manslaughter and SYG won't work. Murder 2 doesn't work because the prosecution did not meet the burden of proof required for convicting under Murder 2. 

Thus, O'Mara was correct in applying FL self-defense law to Zimmerman's case.

http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/06/zimmerman-case-the-five-principles-of-the-law-of-self-defense/


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson here is a list of possible defense witnesses:
> 
> http://lawofselfdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/130321-Zimmerman-defense-witness-list.pdf



Thank you, Pete.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There was fear on the part of Zimmerman.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



That's the double edged sword. If they can prove he was in fear, then how much farther is it to go to fear for his life, and it has to be almost 100% proven he killed out of fear. Lots of reasonable doubt in there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Passion and fear are two different emotions. Fear is linked to self-defense, not "heat of passion." Acting out of fear is one thing, acting out of passion is another. Evaluate the concept of culpable negligence. Zimmerman had to have engaged in recklessness which would be the direct cause of Trayvon's death, but as it so happens, Trayvon it seems started the fight that got himself killed. 

"The term culpable negligence should be construed to mean a negligence of a higher degree than that which in civil cases is held to be gross negligence, and must be a negligence of a degree so gross as to be tantamount to a wanton disregard of, or utter indifference to, the safety of human life." [Smith v. State, 197 Miss. 802 (Miss. 1945)]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone here! This is my first post on the forum and just joined.
> ...



Yes indeed justice is what I want here too. And thanks for welcoming me. I hadn't thought I'd be getting going on a forum tonight or anytime soon also for that matter. lol

Our justice system is terribly broken though. Actually I'm very interested in prison reform a lot also and all of it. There are so many things that can be fixed and simply improved. Just to name one, judges have way too much control of the outcomes.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 8, 2013)

Juan Williams just flung the jury is all female, 5 white and 1 Hispanic excuse out, so that's what they will go with.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Juan Williams just flung the jury is all female, 5 white and 1 Hispanic excuse out, so that's what they will go with.



2/3 of them are gun nuts too

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Here's a pic of Trayvan smoking pot and holding a gun.
> 
> Note the lack of long fingernails. Almost impossible to get DNA under those.



suppose the defense will show the one

with the short fingernails


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


No where has that been proven. Only hard RW fundamentalists and Zimmerman supporters are claiming that nonsense. If that were the case, there'd be no court case right now, Zimmerman would be a free man.

We're trying to determine what happened now, in a court of law.

Stop spewing that Zimmerman BS as if it were fact.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I think you can add prosecutors to that list, possibly to the top. Over-charging to get a defendant to plea to a lessor charge out of fear is cowardly and unjust.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, if Zimmerman was the one screaming for help, then why when the gunshot rang out did the screaming IMMEDIATELY stop?

Common sense dictates that had it been Zimmerman screaming he would still have been screaming immediately after the gunshot.

Common sense dictates that the person who was shot was cut off mid scream IMMEDIATELY after receiving a fatal gunshot wound to the heart.

The sound-recording, which the defense is touting around as if it's in their favor, will most likely be the MAIN evidence that damns Zimmerman.

Watch...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



But, it hasn't been disproven beyond a reasonable doubt either. Glad to have you back. Thought you had tucked tail and ran after the last few days of testimony.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He's gonna tuck tail and run tomorrow morning though. Tomorrow is gonna be a ass whuppin for the prosecution. He knows it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

[MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]: I have MarcATL on ignore for a reason. He is not interested in a debate, or the facts. His side is losing and he can't seem to wrap his infantile mind around it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Hey, if Zimmerman was the one screaming for help, then why when the gunshot rang out did the screaming IMMEDIATELY stop?
> 
> Common sense dictates that had it been Zimmerman screaming he would still have been screaming immediately after the gunshot.
> 
> ...



Ok, let's say TM was on top of him screaming. What narrative has the defense given to put him in that situation? Everybody has spent so much time on this tape that they have forgotten to prove how else GZ could have been injured or instigated the fight. If I'm being honest, after all the testimony, I have no idea who is screaming. I could very well see the jury feeling the same way. This could very well lead to reasonable doubt, as there is no other evidence to disprove the injuries.


----------



## rdean (Jul 8, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > See this picture?  This is where Zimmerman said he kept his weapon.  In a holster behind his back.  He said Trayvon (who apparently has X-ray vision) reached for the gun.  But then threw him to the ground and straddled him and started beating his face but he was able to reach behind his back (while he was laying on his back) inside of Trayvon's leg, take out the gun, release the safety and shoot the 17 year old in the chest with the gun at a perpendicular angle.
> ...



You don't mean "explain".  If you could have, you would have.  You mean "spin".  

Zimmerman is showing where he kept his weapon.  I don't know anyone who carries a weapon with the safety OFF, do you?  He said he was suckerpunched and knocked to the ground where that 17 year old straddled him and knocked his head to the ground causing what the detective called "insignificant" injuries.  

And from that position, while he was being straddled, like in the picture, he was able to take out the gun he was "laying on", disengage the safety and shoot the kid in a perpendicular angle while his head was being smashed on the concrete.  Yea, it makes so much sense.  With the gun in Zimmerman's pants, covered by a shirt and jacket, 

Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes they both, oh yes they both, oh yes they both, reached for the gun, the gun, the gun, oh yes they both reached for the gun, for the gun:


Didn't we already hear this defense?  Well, it worked.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Do you have any idea what you're talking about Marc?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]: I have MarcATL on ignore for a reason. He is not interested in a debate, or the facts. His side is losing and he can't seem to wrap his infantile mind around it.



I know, but I do enjoy the debate! Prosecution is relying on emotion, so why shouldn't Marc? When you don't know the facts scream. Not a very sound legal tactic, but he's sticking with it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Right. You can expect them to do their worse which is a fearful nightmare for the wrongly accused. I'm not a fan of prosecutors to say the least, unless they turn attorney like O'Mara

btw I'm against Zimmerman, but that is the exception. I am usually on the side of the defendant unless he's obviously guilty, of course.

I was just trying to point out that just one or two rulings by the judge against the unfortunate one in the trial can often make all the difference with the jury and handcuff them in their deliberations.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



We will have to agree to disagree on GZ. However, I have a great deal of contempt for a prosecutor who charges you with a crime for 5-10 times what he offers you in a plea. Any public defender in the world will tell his client to take that deal, and fear will make the accused take it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]: I have MarcATL on ignore for a reason. He is not interested in a debate, or the facts. His side is losing and he can't seem to wrap his infantile mind around it.



So who is getting more support ITT Trayvon or Zimmerman? I'd love to know and trying to figure that out might not be easy.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2013)

Straws.

You're grasping at 'em.​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]: I have MarcATL on ignore for a reason. He is not interested in a debate, or the facts. His side is losing and he can't seem to wrap his infantile mind around it.
> ...



What is "ITT"?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. When they over-charge, they have no respect for what a suspect is going through.

At the same time, I also believe Zimmerman was overcharged since I believe he's only guilty of manslaughter. It'd be nearly impossible to prove murder.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Which of Zimmerman's injuries does not jibe with his story?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



In this thread.

I have found it an indispensable acronym. No one uses it here?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 8, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No one outside the movies carries their weapon in the small of their back if they use an inside the waistband holster. What makes you think Zimmerman did?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I see. So to answer your question, the majority of "support" if you wish to call it that, in this thread is probably split even. But from personal observation, I believe Zimmerman is; IMHO.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 8, 2013)

Sallow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



This has been common knowledge since Zimmeramn was first charged, and you didn't know it until today? No wonder you think the state is winning, you aren't paying attention.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 8, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Agree on the over charge. However, I don't think the state has disproven self-defense beyond a reasonable doubt. All the same, if they would have offered a plea for reckless discharge of a firearm, you know he would have snatched it up, for the very reasons we have stated.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 8, 2013)

*



			I'm against Zimmerman, but that is the exception. I am usually on the side of the defendant unless he's obviously guilty, of course.
		
Click to expand...

*
*"*unless he's obviously guilty,*"*

you obviously are very wrong this time unless of course you have positive proof off Z's guilt 

the only reason he is in that court room today is because of liberals of a certain skin color and their sympathizers wanted him there and the DA bent to their demands. 

the verdict: *NOT GUILTY !!*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 8, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > In any matter, I can go in to a street right now and call someone an "asshole" or "fucking punk" for literally anything, but that person doesn't have the right to assault me. When the assault occurs, that person has just escalated the situation by committing a crime. If I feel like I have no other option, and I am legally carrying a firearm I can shoot the person in self-defense. I may have been a jerk, and in the backyard the guy may have the right to punch me in the mouth, but legally he doesn't. I'm guilty of being a jerk. The other guy is guilty of assault with intent to do great bodily harm if the assault is persistent and with a foreign object aiding the assault.
> ...




........................




> An act is &#8220;imminently dangerous to another and demonstrating a depraved mind&#8221; if it is an act or series of acts that:
> 1.a person of ordinary judgment would know is reasonably certain to kill or do serious bodily injury to another, and
> 2.is done from ill will, hatred, spite, or an evil intent, *and
> 3.is of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life.*




*and 3. is of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life.*




> George Zimmerman charged, hearing expected Thursday - CNN.com
> 
> According to an Orlando Sentinel story later confirmed by Sanford police, Zimmerman told authorities that after he briefly lost track of Martin, the teen approached him. After the two exchange words, Zimmerman said, he reached for his cell phone, and then Martin punched him in the nose. Zimmerman said Martin pinned him to the ground and began slamming his head into the sidewalk.




has Zimmerman explained exactly what was said that caused Martin to "punched him in the nose" ...


*3. is of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life.*


the case hinges on #3 as well as any other for which Zimmerman has displayed a distinct - indifference to human life - throughout the entire proceeding.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Overcharge? How about no charge at all? This wasn't even a case to begin with. There was not enough evidence to try him. "If you cannot convict, you must acquit!"


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 8, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Defense Witnesses

Can't weed through 13 + pages of posts @ 40 posts each.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Still running that little gambit are we? It has been disproven many times over that Zimmerman acted with no indifference to human life. The rebuttal of the"racial profiling" and "wannabe cop" theories took the "depraved mind" argument with it. 

Missing the forest for the trees, aren't we?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 8, 2013)

Wildman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to defendants in general. I definitely don't believe Zim is obviously guilty. If I could come up with an argument that made him look like a slam-dunk, I could win a Pulitzer Prize. And a Nobel Peace Prize too. j/k 

I think his prosecution is "compelling."


----------



## The Professor (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I am, or rather was a professor who apologizes for spelling your name wrong.  I will correct that shortly.  A swallow is a small bird which is why I thought I spelled your name right.  I did not intend to insult you, and my misspellings were innocent.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I agree. That's why I don't think they will disprove self-defense. All evidence has pointed that way since day 1. But, when they did decide to charge him, for reasons I believe you and I agree on, Murder 2 was all, but impossible to get.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Murder 2 is impossible for them to get at this point. Cuss words and Dee Dee/Diamond Eugene/Rachel Jeantel do not get you convicted of murder 2 in this country.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Here's the kicker, manslaughter won't work either. They must prove culpable negligence on Zimmerman's part.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



Precisely!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I've only watched a few minutes of the trial and the same with the coverage. idk really. Or idk what will come.

Of course, some of us believe strongly that Trayvon did NOT attack Zimmerman and the few and light injuries and cuts GZ had were from desperate attempts by Trayvon to deescalate the whole thing, and Trayvon was never aggressive. Self-defense is a moot point when you were never attacked.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



This is the thing that really pisses me off. When I hear people say he will be found not guilty, or the jury will feel bad and convict of a lessor charge. People race-baiting this case don't take into account that a majority white jury would even consider this. I just can't see in reality where a majority black jury would give a black man a lessor charge to appease the grieving white family. See OJ.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



This may be what happened, but the evidence doesn't support it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you want the raw trial, take this stream here. Watch it while the trial lasts, the defense may rest this morning or tomorrow morning, defense will call rebuttal witnesses, and both sides will wrap with closing arguments before the jury goes into deliberation.

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


But, but, but, but....



pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if Zimmerman was the one screaming for help, then why when the gunshot rang out did the screaming IMMEDIATELY stop?
> ...


You guys keep on saying this "reasonable doubt" stuff, the question at hand is whether or not Zimmerman had a good cause/reason to shoot Trayvon, whether or not he was truly in fear for his life.

That's it. Period. End-of-story.

We already know he shot and killed Trayvon, the killer Zimmerman is not "innocent."


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Law of Self Defense ? Blog

This is the absolute best site to get all of the relative evidence and testimony. Sites Florida law and gives all self defense statutes applicable to the case. The guy literally wrote the book on self defense law.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



He saw a doctor for, what, a few minutes? And then he went to the jail strolling around like almost nothing happened.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Really man? The state of Florida must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman was not acting in self defense. GZ doesn't have to prove anything. Especially now that the state made the self defense claim for him.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=44293]pioneerpete[/MENTION]: I have MarcATL on ignore for a reason. He is not interested in a debate, or the facts. His side is losing and he can't seem to wrap his infantile mind around it.
> ...


This is laughable at best.

YOU'R the one/s that's spewing opinion as if it were fact.

Every. single. account. George Zimmerman gave you and the other Zimmerman supporters are regurgitating as if it were gospel truth, although his own accounts differ.

Not to mention that they're one-sided...and coming from the man that's on trial and would do anything possible to save his own A$$.

Too easy!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



an·te·ced·ent 
adjective 
1. preceding; prior: an antecedent event.  
noun 
2. a preceding circumstance, event, object, style, phenomenon, etc. 
3. antecedents. 
a. ancestors. 
b. the history, events, characteristics, etc., of one's earlier life: Little is known about his birth and antecedents.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Zimmerman Trial | Exclusive Legal Analysis | Self-Defense


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 9, 2013)

If the jury is average or below intellectually - then I believe Zimmerman may walk.  However, if the jury is sophisticated - then Zimmerman may be in trouble.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


What happens to Zimmerman if the jury decides he didn't have reason to shoot Trayvon?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I don't think the jury will buy Zimmerman's story so I don't know if a stack of such laws would help. I mean who says, "You're going to die tonight." It's straight from a bad action movie.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You should probably be the prosecutor in the case then. Because the state hasn't proven it's case big man. DD lied, but you trust her. Tracy Martin lied, but you trust him. Ben Crump lied, but you trust him. You ate their story hook line and sinker.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



IF, IF, IF....see how that works.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're certainly entitled to your opinion. But as the witness that testified the other day said. Any injuries at all only support the claim of self defense, but no injuries are required. That was a state witness btw.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Nothing is quite so cut-and-dried.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Agree to disagree.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There's going to be a lot of that during deliberations.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That's exactly what I was looking for! I don't have cable and started to look at the trial today. And I said, "wow, this looks live." I didn't even know it was in full-swing, really. ha ha

Thanks a million.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Just takes one


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Much obliged. If you need any explanations about what's going on, just ask.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Nah, they'll just be playing pinochle in the jury room with Officer Jarvis.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Hahaha, I agree. I just don't want to turn our new friend into Marc on the first night he is here.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> If the jury is average or below intellectually -  then I believe Zimmerman may walk.  However, if the jury is  sophisticated - then Zimmerman may be in trouble.



Jury was stupid.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Word. I gave him/her the stream for that exact reason. The pinochle in the jury room is just a perk!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Is the jury sequestered or what do they call it? Can they go home at night? They're going to be famous like the OJ jury. They can gamble for high-stakes to relieve the downtime.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The  more relevant question is what happens to our nation if GZ is found to be innocent?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The jury is sequestered. The state pays for their lodging at a hotel near the courthouse. They may not have any contact with the outside world until after the verdict is read and court adjourns for the final time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



They may just end up wringing each others necks.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



This is week 3 of their sequester. 6 women on the jury. 5 white 1 Hispanic. All of them are middle-aged depending on your view of middle-aged.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thanks. I just hope the world is ready for them when they're done--if they find GZ not guilty that is. They may just have started the riots going.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I don't understand all this talk about riots anymore. I don't get why such an insignificant case got so much attention in the first place. Now if we were talking about someone as influential as MLK being murdered like he was, I can see riots... but this is overkill.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's another thing I really wanted to know. How many blacks were interviewed by the attorneys? How many blacks were excused? I was hoping for there to be some, and there should have been. Too bad. Even if there are few blacks in that community, they could have drawn a larger pool.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I can't answer all those questions, but someone else possibly could. They had like 89 people in the pool I believe. Kind of hard to find somebody in Florida that hasn't heard of this case. I know a few have been residents of the county for less than 6 months. I believe that I read the population of blacks in the pool was proportionate to population of the area and both side struck blacks. I believe that the judge also stuck some blacks from the pool too.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol.

Cuz SOPHISTICATED people put spics in jail, regardless of whether or not a crime was committed.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



When it got going, it was a media firestorm that took on a (huge) life of its own.

As for the riots, I believe people who'd have a tendency to do it probably are looking for a reason to riot with the state of the economy and nation so bad. A lot of it, less than half, could be genuine empathy.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I think that media storm, along with Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, with the help of the politicians at the local, state and federal level, could be the reason why you don't have any blacks on the jury. And I don't mean that racially. They created a frenzy that tainted that demographic with regards to the jury pool.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...








What a stupid post.  The problem you have Sallow is you don't know shit about guns and their use.  I suggest you do some serious reading about the subject because the only shoe that has dropped is your profound ignorance of the subject.

Quit with the stupid posts and do some basic reading dude.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You make a very good point, but that's kind of like throwing the baby out with the bathwater. 

I can't imagine it won't create a lot of frustration among blacks and make it hard for them to make heads and tails of it all. IMO it makes the whole thing feel illegitamite.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


What will happen pete?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



They chose the process to push all out for charges to be filed. That was their decision. People rushed to judgment based on several lies told by Ben Crump to whip up emotion and made a choice to follow. Everybody has to live with their decision. It is a fair and legal trial. If that isn't enough, then this really isn't about justice. It's mob justice.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



*IF* the state proves beyond a reasonable doubt that GZ didn't act in self defense, then he will be found guilty of manslaughter more than likely. I will be ok with it. What happens if the state fails to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that GZ didn't act in self defense? What will happen marc? Will you be ok with it? How about when he is found guilty of manslaughter by the jury, but is acquitted on appeal because of reversible error by the judge? How will you feel then?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Why does he have to answer your question while you ignore everyone elses?

How about fuck off?


----------



## Godboy (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How many black people have you seen that actually side with Zimmerman? Zero, right? THATS why there aren't any black people on the jury. They knew they wouldn't get a fair trial with a jury full of people who form their opinions based solely on skin color.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's all political kabuki theater to roll back self defense laws.

Guess politicians were seeing too many of their leg breakers and shylocks getting rebuffed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Just ignore him.

He's braindead, Jim.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I answered him, but I have little hope of receiving his chicken shit response.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

I finally found the "thanks" button. I shall endeavor to do better.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I'm not criticizing your analysis, but aren't these types of attitudes how the blacks have remained 2nd-class citizens since slavery and Jim Crow?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Godboy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I'm white, and a friend I have had for many years, who is by far the best friend I ever had, is black. Not that the details are important, but he and his family believe Zim's guilty.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Equality is participation in the same system. If every black person in the nation is whipped into a frenzy and has their mind made up before the jury is selected, how is that blind justice? For instance, a white man that had posted on social media about getting justice for TM was struck from the jury because of bias, not skin color. How would you feel if he was judged by six black people that were openly in support of his defense? They call that the OJ trial!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Like I've said before you are entitled to your opinion, but you came here saying that you haven't followed the trial and you are not aware of the testimony that has been presented to the jury thus far. You're first post was that you were a TM supporter. Do you believe that you could be completely unbiased as to innocence or guilt if you were on the jury?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, those were laws on the books of the respective states, and not the sole result of ill will by people. In fact most whites had no ill will toward blacks, but the race baiters in the Democratic Party used the monstrous stereotypes about blacks to spur fear in people to get them to vote Democrat.

Now those race-baiting frauds have changed targets and train their guns on whites. and light skinned people of any race.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How much do they actually know about the trial?

Did they also believe OJ to be innocent?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



And I said I was a fanatic on this thing in my first post. Yea, I tend to get carried away making posts in Zimmerman's threads. I'm trying very hard not to now. 

I decided that question that I could not be unbiased if I were on the jury at least a thousand posts ago. I did so willingly because I just want to _enjoy_ the debate as much as possible. I never had so much fun in the first few months after the debate got going. It was beautiful to behold, then people started to rehash everything since there is only so much to talk about and that original glory faded. I saw a glimmer of it though tonight. So I owe thanks for that.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 9, 2013)

Godboy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



His friend, Joe Oliver.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > If the jury is average or below intellectually -  then I believe Zimmerman may walk.  However, if the jury is  sophisticated - then Zimmerman may be in trouble.
> ...



Brat! I just came over here to post this!

GMTA!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



My friend's wife is white, so he has a son and one daughter who looks black and one daughter who looks much closer to white. They keep up on lots of current events, but we haven't felt it necessary to talk about the case in detail so I couldn't say for sure just how much. While I'm there, I thought I'd add my wife is Hispanic.

I didn't know my friend then, but yes I know he made the same mistake I did and thought OJ was innocent. I was sure until he wrote that book saying if I had done it. As soon as I heard about that book I gave in and knew OJ was guilty.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Well, yeah, OJ did kind of confess with that book. Guess the money offer was too good to pass up.

But the prosecution utterly failed to prove OJ did it, and too many people had their minds made up that OJ did it before the trial ever started.

What exactly was the prosecutions theory of what happened? For example, they showed a shovel and clear plastic bag (often came with those kinds of cars at the time); did they think that OJ was going to carry around a corpse in a clear bag in his vehicle and bury it on the way back to his mansion so he could pretend to be  late....?????

They never presented a coherent theory of what happened and there were too many loose ends all the way to the end of the trial.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Those are some old memories alright. Oh yea. The prosecution sure did make a mess of it. I can see them making a mess of the Zimmerman trial too. I gotta tune in.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 9, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Here's a pic of Trayvan smoking pot and holding a gun.
> 
> Note the lack of long fingernails. Almost impossible to get DNA under those.



Interesting...........................did you watch the movie "Reefer Madness"?

Sorry..............but if you smoke pot, you're not gonna be that combative, nor are you going to push for a fight (unless you've watched the movie and believe the bullshit that Anslinger threw out)...........


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Juan Williams just flung the jury is all female, 5 white and 1 Hispanic excuse out, so that's what they will go with.



And never will it be mentioned the the prosecution also had to agree with the jury.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 9, 2013)

Not any blacks on the jury = racism.


however lets keep forgetting that Jorge is hispanic and the 5 white women are all hispanic haters.  it's the south so whites there hate anything not white.


I'm gunna love the hypocrassy when racism is used.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did we do if Zimmerman was never born......
> 
> Yet?



No but that's a good one.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> They want the toxicology report released showing Trayvon had a tiny amount of marijuana in his system.  We know how wild people on marijuana can get.  They tear up a bag of Skittle and drink entire cans of Iced Tea.




I don't think they can tell HOW MUCH marijuana is in a persons system, just that it's there.....


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



Apparently you struggle with comprehension.

Don't worry, around here you're not alone.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Fair enough. Apology accepted.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Read?

I've been around guns since the age of seven.

I know all I need to know.

Point. Shoot. Done.

That's what Zimmerman did and a kid is dead.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Zona said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman's story has way, way too many holes in it.
> ...



The prosecution (and defense), have done a pretty good job deconstructing Zimmerman's story.

It was also a major mistake putting Martin's father on the stand to try and shake his story. 

They had an awful day yesterday. It was great for the prosecution.

Zimmerman's trainer testified he worked out for a year, lost 50 lbs, but couldn't throw a punch..yet he somehow manages to arm lock an "MMA" Martial artist (A complicated move under good conditions) and with the same arm, pull his gun from behind, while on his back and shoot.

The holster was worn inside the pants above the buttocks.

The put several people up to testify that it's Zimmerman's voice on the tape, yet the screaming ENDS abruptly after the gun shot.

In any case..the only thing that seems to be correct about Zimmerman's story is that he shot Martin.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman said that while he was trying to move down enough to get his head off the concrete,  his jacket and shirt pulled up to expose the gun.
> ...



The only neat trick here is your ability to ignore facts and steadfastly believe that Zimmerman didn't fire his weapon in self-defense.

When did you go full fraud anyway?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The "Slamming" of the head into the concrete.

Unless Martin was very weak..those injuries don't comport with the story.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Zimmerman's statement.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?
> ...



http://i2.cdn.turner.com/dr/hln/www/release/sites/default/files/static/images/blhor_222.jpg


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman said that while he was trying to move down enough to get his head off the concrete,  his jacket and shirt pulled up to expose the gun.
> ...



http://i2.cdn.turner.com/dr/hln/www/release/sites/default/files/static/images/blhor_222.jpg


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



He wasn't the one carrying the gun.

Zimmerman was.

And Zimmerman pointed out it was behind him.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Zimmerman shot his neighbor's kid.

Most parts of society would consider that bad form.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're right.....you better start catching up on this, you've missed a LOT.  Like Trayvon calling Z a "Creepy Ass Cracker" before doubling back and attacking him.  THAT is racist too (and Z didn't say coon either, no matter how you want to spin it).  

But welcome to the site, I'm sure you'll fit right in with the others that deny the truth.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You guys on the left keep minimizing the injuries involved in this. You claim that Zimmerman only had two little pinhole cuts on his nose. You now claim that Trayvan had only two little cuts on his hand. Which hand, or both hands. You don't know. I think you people want to make shit up as you go along for political reasons. 

Zimmerman had a gun. That is the only thing you folks have on him. He had a gun. A gun that prevented him from becoming a statistic. Sure, it's terrible that some kid died because of all of this. Fact is the kid had problems or he wouldn't have jumped Zimmerman in the first place. Everyone wants to feel sorry for the person that died, but let's face it, Trayvan had a tendency for violent behavior and this would have only been the first case in a long rape sheet on this kid. His age isn't relevant because as I pointed out I grew up with kids just like him who ended up in prison before they were 30. My brother included. I even graduated from HS with a serial killer, Wayne Nance, who started murdering folks when he was Trayvan's age. So don't give me this crappolla about how kids are all innocent. Some of them aren't.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



WHAT statement by GZ said that he carried the gun in the small of his back?


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 RKM Brown, Sunshine doesn't deliver negs for nothing, and you do need to get over it because it won't last once you figure out she only means well. I know. My first tangle with her wound up with me saying some pretty stupid stuff, for which I was appropriately negged by her and others. When you get over being a newbie at USMB, you may wind up being best of friends with people who only negged you because newbies tend to walk blindly in new surroundings and complain a lot. When the complaining stops, it probably means you have caught on. There's not a finer person anywhere than Sunshine, and you can trust when you catch on to what she's saying, you may realize she's just keeping you on the USMB pathway to getting along here. Not all angels prod you to do a better job of figuring stuff out. Some will say nothing and let your refusal to see other people's viewpoints make you look like an eternal USMB dummy. Not Sunshine. She's in your corner making you right here. Wait a week. Then reread her posts. They'll make a lot better sense.  And no more griping about negs, or you will get a whack from a lot of veterans here. IOW, it is not appreciated.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

He was ON his back when he was able to reach for the gun.

How the FUCK could he do so if the gun was in the small of his back?  I still see no evidence that the gun was carried in the small of his back or that GZ ever said it was.

Here is a recap of what GZ said.  http://www.mcbride-law.com/2012/07/19/george-zimmermans-own-account-of-why-he-shot-trayvon-martin/

If the gun only became "visible" when GZ's shirt was raised as TM was ON top of GZ, with GZ's back on the ground, AGAIN TM would not have seen it and would not reach for it. Raching for a non visible and unknown gun is absurd.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic of Trayvan smoking pot and holding a gun.
> ...



Using illegal drugs at his young age is indicative of a lax attitude towards obeying the law. Pot doesn't make you aggressive, just lazy. 

I know kids who do what Trayvan did. They don't just smoke a little grass. They do other things. They get drunk just about every night when they have the money. Most of the time every night is just another opportunity to get in trouble.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Zona said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Such a stellar young man....  In Reversal, Florida Judge Okays Testimony About Trayvon Martin?s Marijuana Usage | The Smoking Gun
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good moring boys and girls.  Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Shit happens. 

Not everything happens exactly as the victim remembers.......possibly because he was in a dazed state. Perhaps he was on the grass and it felt like concrete. Slamming one's head into the ground still hurts and can cause dizziness. Regardless, there is evidence of an attack and the end result was the attacker got shot. Sorry about that. That's why they make handguns.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

It is LIKELY (albeit not a certainty) that we will soon hear the jury render the follwoing verdicts:



> We the jury in the above captioned case find the defendant, George Zimmerman, not guilty of murder in the second degree.
> 
> We the jury fin the above captioned case find the defenant, Geroge Zimmerman, not guilty of manslaughter.



If that happens, will Sarah's head 'splode?

If the verdict does turn out to be NOT guilty, after this absurdity of a case presented by the inept prosecution, does it really seem probable that anybody will riot or march in protest?

Even the race merchants have to see by now that this case should never have been brought.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm just waiting to see all of the crap that surfaces when he's acquitted. I was in the L.A. area during the Watts riots in 68'. People are going to show their ass. 

To think the same race merchants are involved in this one. Al Sharpton, the media, even the President. I hope they're proud of what they've done.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Good Morning!

Has anyone posted this yet?

White supremacist fliers surface in Milford - Connecticut Post

Already something seems amiss.....related to this case or not?  Some seem to think so.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

OT. Castro pleaded not guilty three hundred and twenty nine counts of getting caught with his hand caught in the cookie jar.

329 counts.  I think that may be the entire state statute handbook thrown at him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I believe the passing for white Sarah never knew a lot of things.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of people who have a lot more rep than I do.  You are seriously shitting me if you are insinuating that I nor they never get negged.  We ALL do.  So suck it up.  I have been on forums that have rep and forums where the staff don't want to be bothered.  The rep is fun.  Perhaps you need to do a little reflection on how to get the fun out of it.  It makes the forum, fiery and dynamic.  So, IMO, if you don't like it you can go piss up a rope.  When you and your confederacy of fools get the rep is shut down a lot of people will leave and no one will be left but you whiners.
> ...



Why can't you accept the fact that you suck at posting.  I have no idea who negged you or why.  But a good guess is that you keep posting off topic whine posts and distracting from the topic of the thread.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Defense Witnesses
> 
> Can't weed through 13 + pages of posts @ 40 posts each.



Just read my posts-----you'll be a genius.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Damn, girl.  The duck just came down with the magic word(s).


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Defense Witnesses
> ...



I have to jet for a few hours.

I expect complete accurate updates from *everyone*!

TIA


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Has anyone posted this yet?
> 
> ...



Oh crap.

Everybody just be 

No sense getting all worked up over verdict.  Verdict is the end of the madness.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...



muaaaaahahaha--in your dreams


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



traitor


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Defense Witnesses
> ...



You could be onto something there with all the whining that is going on!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



"complete"????

"accurate"????


You do realize this is USMB, right????


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman Trial | Live video | Defense Witnesses
> ...


 Not to mention humbler.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

The judge and the jury were all on the rag.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> You guys on the left keep minimizing the injuries involved in this. You claim that Zimmerman only had two little pinhole cuts on his nose. You now claim that Trayvan had only two little cuts on his hand. Which hand, or both hands. You don't know. I think you people want to make shit up as you go along for political reasons.



First off, these are not "claims" these are the actual facts. Zimmerman's injuries were insignificant. As were Martin's except for the hole in his chest. Secondly, it's politics. We think it's bad politics to murder someone. It's also against the law.


mudwhistle said:


> Zimmerman had a gun. That is the only thing you folks have on him. He had a gun. A gun that prevented him from becoming a statistic.


He was also playing cop. Had he not followed Martin, or had he waited for 15 more seconds, the police would have arrived..and everything would have been sorted out. Instead? He killed the neighbor's son.




mudwhistle said:


> Sure, it's terrible that some kid died because of all of this. Fact is the kid had problems or he wouldn't have jumped Zimmerman in the first place. Everyone wants to feel sorry for the person that died, but let's face it, Trayvan had a tendency for violent behavior and this would have only been the first case in a long rape sheet on this kid. His age isn't relevant because as I pointed out I grew up with kids just like him who ended up in prison before they were 30. My brother included. I even graduated from HS with a serial killer, Wayne Nance, who started murdering folks when he was Trayvan's age. So don't give me this crappolla about how kids are all innocent. Some of them aren't.



You're confusing things.

It was Zimmerman with the "rap" (not rape) sheet. This guy (who couldn't throw a punch) got into a fight with a cop and beat his fiancee. He got off both times. Seems the level of violence that Zimmerman was capable of, keeps escalating. If he gets off for killing a kid? What's next?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > They want the toxicology report released showing Trayvon had a tiny amount of marijuana in his system.  We know how wild people on marijuana can get.  They tear up a bag of Skittle and drink entire cans of Iced Tea.
> ...



ya they can----I worked at a rehab center. Tox screenings came back showing levels of THC.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Dillo - the voice of genius and reason.

It just doesn't have a ring to it.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



still going with the guilty until proven black mentality?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > They want the toxicology report released showing Trayvon had a tiny amount of marijuana in his system.  We know how wild people on marijuana can get.  They tear up a bag of Skittle and drink entire cans of Iced Tea.
> ...



That is not correct.   By doing a quantitative analysis you can tell not only how much of the actual drug is in the system, but also how much metabolite is there as well.

I used to do quantitative analyses all the time on my patients for various reasons, some to see if they were using along with meds, some to see if they were taking their meds as they were supposed to.  

There other reasons to do a drug screen and quantitative analysis  A lot of people who just LUV. Soma, a seemingly innocuous muscle relaxer prescribed by the primary care provider.  But the first metabolite of Soma is Meprobamate - an old and deadly tranquilizer called Milltown.  Quantitative analysis of something like this helps the clinician to know if the person is taking the drug correctly or abusing.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



it is why Democrats keep the black neighborhoods poor and angry. makeshift mob just add perceived injustice


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



They didn't find beer on him. They found a soft drink. And the amount of marijuana in his system was extremely small..and could have been ingested days before.

Additionally..no alcohol was found in his system.

It's also curious they did a tox screen on the victim and not the suspect.

No?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Please don't confuse my observations as insults. I have more cowboy in my little finger than you do in your entire body boy!

The fact is you have as much sense as the cattle I raise.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's in the video, around 4 minutes in, when Zimmerman is recounting the fight.

He also starts to make stuff up..to comport with the location of the fight.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It's an alias I use to keep the maddening crowd at bay.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...



After reading it, it sounds to me as though the media is TRYING to convince people in that area that it's related to the Z case. The media will never stop trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Did anyone else watch Fancy Grapes last night and see her beginning to melt down?


"What does it matter if Trayvon smoked a doobie?"



Here is what her tiny brain will do when George is found not guilty...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



They've been trying hard.  Someone had Al on about this new "gun holster inside back of pants" straw they're clutching now.

They need to sit the f down and shut up.

They need a couple big fat judgments against them so they can rethink journalistic ethics.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Hope you're right.  Prob just a local problem.  I mean, reaction way up in CT?  Made me think cuz I correlated the "neighborhood watch" with the trial, and then the plastic bags with yesterday's ruling to allow in the THC tox report/marijuana traced bag in TM's backpack.  Prob paranoia on my part!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did anyone else watch Fancy Grapes last night and see her beginning to melt down?
> 
> 
> "What does it matter if Trayvon smoked a doobie?"
> ...



Studies have shown that watching her will cause more brain damage than drinking Sterno.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Here comes the judge, here comes the judge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Side note. If you're not the CEO of Fed Ex - who the hell names their kid Shipping.

I think I'm sick, so this is how it's going to be today


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Side note. If you're not the CEO of Fed Ex - who the hell names their kid Shipping.
> 
> I think I'm sick, so this is how it's going to be today



Shipping has a sister, you know.

Her name is Cruising.


Daddy loved boats.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

A$$ has a wedding ring on.

His poor wife.   I'd beat the crap out of him within the first 3 days.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

There is no tasty court water out for the lawyers today.


Are the pitchers locked in the evidence locker, and someone forgot the keys again?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Man, I think Zimmerman certainly has grounds.  See my thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/301982-the-media-does-it-go-too-far.html


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There is no tasty court water out for the lawyers today.
> 
> 
> Are the pitchers locked in the evidence locker, and someone forgot the keys again?



Maybe they are being swabbed for something.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr. Shipping Bao

Brownie points to M O'M for saying that with a straight face.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Someone get the poor man some of that tasty court water.  Where's West the tasty court water filler.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

I almost forgot another interesting thing I saw on Fancy Grapes.

She kept showing the 7-11 video over and over trying to get her whiney friends to say Tampon wasn't stoned. (didn't work). But I saw the thug holding his sail foam up to his head while he was casing the store. That means DeeDee was lying when she said she heard his boo toof fall off into the wet grass, since he didn't have one on in the first place.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I almost forgot another interesting thing I saw on Fancy Grapes.
> 
> She kept showing the 7-11 video over and over trying to get her whiney friends to say Tampon wasn't stoned. (didn't work). But I saw the thug holding his sail foam up to his head while he was casing the store. That means DeeDee was lying when she said she heard his boo toof fall off into the wet grass, since he didn't have one on in the first place.



Lol

Did Grapes figure out what he picked up off the floor?  Did he drop a skittle?

3 second rule!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


Me too.

_Why that area was targeted was unclear, although it has experienced an uptick in car break-ins._


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot another interesting thing I saw on Fancy Grapes.
> ...



I think she said it was his Cub Scout good behavior merit badge.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



More fraudulent intellectual dishonesty.

I actually had some respect for your opinions at one time. Boy do I feel like a fool.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > You guys on the left keep minimizing the injuries involved in this. You claim that Zimmerman only had two little pinhole cuts on his nose. You now claim that Trayvan had only two little cuts on his hand. Which hand, or both hands. You don't know. I think you people want to make shit up as you go along for political reasons.
> ...



Rap, schmap. It's all the same at 5am. 

Speaking of rap, Trayvan had a record. The media sources you use don't like to admit that. 

And murder is a moral issue, not a political issue unless you're talking about abortion. Then it's both.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


A record involves arrests, convictions, jail time..you know.

Actual crimes.

Feel free.

Post it..along with links.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



You mean you were just playing one on USMB.

Boy..I want my money back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a hoot if George wore one of this guy's suits in court tomorrow?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I almost forgot another interesting thing I saw on Fancy Grapes.
> 
> She kept showing the 7-11 video over and over trying to get her whiney friends to say Tampon wasn't stoned. (didn't work). But I saw the thug holding his sail foam up to his head while he was casing the store. That means DeeDee was lying when she said she heard his boo toof fall off into the wet grass, since he didn't have one on in the first place.



yeah that is a interesting video just a clip of the original though 

in the extended versions you can see martin try to buy a spliff 

 and get denied 

he goes out and talks to a couple of buddies 

one returns in with what appears to be the same two bucks and buys it


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

What are you going to do when Zimmerman is justly acquitted?

Merely kick your dog a few times or go out and steal yourself some ends?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm waiting.....

Are they gonna air this animation or not?

My bet is she doesn't let it in.  But maybe the tide HAS turned, as someone said yesterday.  <<_hope>>_


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There is no tasty court water out for the lawyers today.
> 
> 
> Are the pitchers locked in the evidence locker, and someone forgot the keys again?



The prosecutors peed in them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot another interesting thing I saw on Fancy Grapes.
> ...



What's a spliff?

I missed the buddy thing ah HA!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I'm waiting.....
> 
> Are they gonna air this animation or not?
> 
> My bet is she doesn't let it in.  But maybe the tide HAS turned, as someone said yesterday.  <<_hope>>_



i know i want to see this thing


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

ManAss has a definite chimp thing going on.  (My apologies to the chimp.)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

A$$ is mesmerized by the animation.

He has a look on his face like, "How do they do this magical shit?".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



a cigar a blunt

 smokie smokie

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

What's a spliff?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Baby Daddy and George are wearing the same color suits!!!

CONSPIRACY!!!!!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's a spliff?



"spliff" - big fat honkin' joint, usually made by filling a hollowed out large cigar, like a Dutch Master Palma or White Owl Invincible, with pot and packing it for smoking.

The skill of rolling a perfect joint has been lost on this generation.  Sales of Zig Zag and E-Z Wider have taken a nose dive ever since the AA community began using the already formed cigar "skin" wrappers.  Holds a lotta pot.

Sufficiently defined?  LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Has anyone posted this yet?
> 
> ...



According to the new right wing talking points, anybody who condemns this organization is a racist,


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Baby Daddy and George are wearing the same color suits!!!
> 
> CONSPIRACY!!!!!!



Who is baby daddy?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> What are you going to do when Zimmerman is justly acquitted?
> 
> Merely kick your dog a few times or go out and steal yourself some ends?



Erm..

No.

Florida is a crazy racist state..

If Zimmerman gets acquitted, I will be sure to keep my travel dollars from that state.

If he gets convicted..I ain't going there either.

Because it's still crazy and racist.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

That poor 7-11 guy, he's all over the Internet, I hope he wasn't picking his nose or anything.

Full:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP7bW59bEx4]Discovery: Trayvon at the 7-Eleven (FULL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I almost forgot another interesting thing I saw on Fancy Grapes.
> ...



A spliff costs more than a measly two dollars, fyi.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Baby Daddy and George are wearing the same color suits!!!
> ...



Pretty sure it's Tracy Martin, Snooks. 

Personally I don't see how it fits.  But that's who I think is being referred to.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What's a spliff?
> ...



ha ha ha

How the heck do you know this?

And all this time I thought  you were the innocent one.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

So you still think this is about race huh?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's a spliff?



cigar blunt

smokie smokie


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The cigar wrapper costs about $2.00 or so.  The "filling" cannot be purchased at 7-11 last time I checked.  They needed to have brought that with them.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Correct grammar would be baby's daddy,.

That's a low blow to make fun of someone who son was recently killed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What's a spliff?
> ...



I got it I got it!  I catch on after the first couple times.

LOL


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



What have you been smoking?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

You are saying Florida isn't a crazy racist state?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



lmao

Um.  Santy - you're just a wealth of information.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


Still dodging and/or denying the fact that Zimmerman is a bonifide liar huh?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I'm having issues today.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Got street cred, chica!  LOL   

Actually I'm sort of in the business.  Cigars, that is.  Not the other stuff.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops...my quotey thing got messed up.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Does A$$ even know how to argue a response to all this digital magic?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Our resident spliff expert.  ;-)


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Define "crazy racist state"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



wonder if omara has the three other friends on the witness list


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

In the old days they used to call a big joint a _Bomber._


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's a preview of the inspiration for the animation.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTiXYGTtK4M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTiXYGTtK4M[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Define "define".


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

So you can't.

Got it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What's a spliff?
> ...



I thought they were called blunts.   Man, I'm getting old


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

What's the consensus?  

Video:  In?  or Out?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

No.

You are engaging in the ol' "Sky is blue"..argument.

Last election cycle, for some "strange" reason, non-white folks had to wait up to 7 hours to vote. That sort of thing didn't even going on in South Africa.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What's the consensus?
> 
> Video:  In?  or Out?



i think it should stay out

get this thing wrapped up 

however i think it will be admitted 

he has 59 times before


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes, they still are sometimes.  Blunt is the style of the cigar, not to get too technical, they hollow out and pack.  It all started years ago and the primary cigar used was Phillies Blunt.  So they became blunts.  The potheads would come in and ask the store owner for a blunt.  So they can still be called blunts or spliffs.  Spliff is a Jamaican term and it stuck over here.

FYI:  Once the trend took off like CRAZY, the company who manufactures Phillies Blunts could not keep up with production so the stoners moved to other mass market cigars as I mentioned above to fill their needs.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Why is it that liberals are so completely invested in GZ being guilty?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 9, 2013)

Zona said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever smoked weed?  Has anyone in here, ever?  If so, are you less of a fucking American citizen due to it?
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> You are saying Florida isn't a crazy racist state?



It isn't any more racist than ANY other state. You have proof otherwise?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Trayvon was was visiting his fathers girlfriends house who lived in the complex when shot.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

The cigar wrappers most commonly used are the funny flavored ones.

Usually they are smoked while drinking a giant slurpee.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> No.
> 
> You are engaging in the ol' "Sky is blue"..argument.
> 
> Last election cycle, for some "strange" reason, non-white folks had to wait up to 7 hours to vote. That sort of thing didn't even going on in South Africa.



Your credibility is shit at this point.

Without a credible link I'll just go ahead and assume you're full of shit... no offense.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is it that liberals are so completely invested in GZ being guilty?



Good question.

But it's not universal. I voted a complete democratic ballot in 2012 and I still think he fired his weapon in self-defense.

But then again I can't for the life of me figure out why partisan politics has any business in this case at all.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Bombshellsacomin

No wonder the prosecution boys' mommy showed up for this round.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Tess - 

Think today is Crump day?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

So I did a drive by on the sock thread and I had wat deja vu to the nth.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tess -
> 
> Think today is Crump day?



tomorrow


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tess -
> 
> Think today is Crump day?



Maybe if they get to testimony today lol

They may be saving it until they finish dispelling the doubt.  Ie who is on bottom screaming and injuries.

Just guessing.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is it that liberals are so completely invested in GZ being guilty?



I think for a lot of people it's a matter of not being able to admit they were duped.  The lies that were put out there to make this a case at all are what they still hold on to.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



None taken.

Perhaps you shouldn't be doing the serious thing.

Since you seriously seem to be out of the loop on reality.

You need a "credible link" to show that black people were forced to wait in long lines in Florida?

Really?

WASHINGTON: First Lady invites 102-year-old North Miami woman to State of Union speech - Florida - MiamiHerald.com

Oh..and look. A black woman who tried to "stand her ground".

Florida woman sentenced to 20 years in controversial warning shot case - CNN.com

She had a restraining order against the guy..and he really did threaten to kill her.

Gotta love it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The cigar wrappers most commonly used are the funny flavored ones.
> 
> Usually they are smoked while drinking a giant slurpee.



See I got that!  The slurpee gave it away.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Oh..my bad.

His neighbor's boyfriend's son.

That work?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Jon did they find that is that in "unidentified" by the state crime scene stuff?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon did they find that is that in "unidentified" by the state crime scene stuff?



the money palming  and cigar 

crowd sourcing found it


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathi *Belch* just tweeted that the defense wants this animation to come in before Dr. DeMaio, their rebuttal ME, testifies.  Since this guy is here today, maybe she will rule immediately and we can get on with it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That's honest.  So, yes


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Jon are you taking tomorrow off so you can do Crump with us?  Must see-call in sick- tv


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

@ A$$ standing there pretending he understands what's going on.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon are you taking tomorrow off so you can do Crump with us?  Must see-call in sick- tv



i have been stalling in hopes of seeing the animation

looks like another recap 

--LOL


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Mantei looks so hopelessly lost about this presentation.  I don't think he has any idea how to argue this presentation won't be relevant, or how to articulate how it will prejudice the State.  I almost feel sorry for him.  Almost.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That poor 7-11 guy, he's all over the Internet, I hope he wasn't picking his nose or anything.
> 
> Full:
> Discovery: Trayvon at the 7-Eleven (FULL) - YouTube



That's a big dude. Trayvon was no little kid.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


 
Rocky Patels??????


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

looks like it will be used


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

5 minute recess to tell the jury another of their mornings is being wasted.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > That poor 7-11 guy, he's all over the Internet, I hope he wasn't picking his nose or anything.
> ...



he was a big dude 

zimmerman is shorter then the cashier guy btw


----------



## Meister (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


So was the "star witness" for the prosecution, Marc.
The other credible eye witnesses tell a different story that makes it very difficult for the prosecution.
Of course, if you throw out the credible facts of the case, then you might be able to get to that guilty verdict that you're looking for.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My bad. I guess Zimmerman was just out to kill himself a ****** that night.

String the bastard up, now!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm playing WoW, waiting for this group to form so we can take down Oondasta and listening to the trial.

So, is the judge going to let this in?
Did you see the animation?
Why do you think she will or will not let it in?


----------



## Meathead (Jul 9, 2013)

Come on Swallow, even an ignorant hack like yourself must know that this a travesty and a wash.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, the judge is getting irritated by this delay.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



How did you get to neighbor's kid?   It's already been established that neither Trayvon nor his father lived at that complex.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

She is going to rule later but I doubt they will be allowed to use this.  

O'Mara was taking up a lot of time and you can just see how agtitated she gets with his nonsense.  It's 10:30 and court starts at 9.  I hope she doesn't allow it, we all know Zimmerman's stories about what happened.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

She needs to loose the bling....meow, I know


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that liberals are so completely invested in GZ being guilty?
> ...



Agreed, and I do know at least one other democrat who is interested in justice rather than a lynching, but it's pretty obvious that most lefties are absolutely sure that GZ is guilty.

I could understand if GZ was a white man, it would go along with the left's pretend allegience to black americans, but this I don't get since GZ is obviously not white.

Shouldn't be any politics in this at all.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that liberals are so completely invested in GZ being guilty?
> ...



I'm sure that you are closer to being correct than anything else.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Too high end for our clientele.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I'm playing WoW, waiting for this group to form so we can take down Oondasta and listening to the trial.
> 
> So, is the judge going to let this in?
> Did you see the animation?
> Why do you think she will or will not let it in?



It's Tuesday? Did they just do rolling restarts today?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

for the evidence cutie!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, they are just now bringing in the jury.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr. Vincent J.M. Di Maio has been called to the stand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

West is questioning him so another 2 hours or so..  

The prosecution should pepper him with objections, they should be ready at least by now.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Wait what?

You just booted Zimmerman from the white club?

I have almost the same ethnic background.

Did I loose my "white" card too?

Oh man.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

GZ will be acquitted and he will spend the rest of his life hiding from black racists who are trying to kill him.   And, cities will burn when the verdict is handed down.   Black racists will burn their own neighborhoods.    Wow, that will show whitey.

A "post racial USA"   is that what obama said?    Bullshit, everything he has done has increased racial tension in this country.   its what he wants---keep us divided by race, sex, age, location, sexual preference, income.   Its called divide and conquer------and along with the stupid media, he is doing it.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm playing WoW, waiting for this group to form so we can take down Oondasta and listening to the trial.
> ...



Last week, they took certain servers down for 3 hours and this week they did the others.

EDIT: I just wish they would release 5.4. I really want to try out that training thing they have coming, the Proving Grounds


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL.

Di Maio made clear that through his own experience, that the Sanford PD packaged the evidence improperly.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



coming from a race baiter like you that is not much


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?



Good question.  I don't think they could do anything with that point.  It's speculation and they've dug quite a large hole for themselves already.

If the prosecution were more aggressive, maybe.  I'd heard that Angela Corey was a tough cookie and I hoped that she would be a part of the team in court.  Too bad.  They're not meeting expectations and it isn't because the Defense is so good.

They aren't.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

Meister said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



you have to understand to marc those other witnesses were mostly white thus.they have to be liars


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Because he's a juvenile there are privacy laws to protect him. However it was reported he had been suspended from school more than once. He posted on his twitter page that he punched out a bus driver and before they started sanitizing his page there were various admissions of drinking under age, possessing a weapon, and pot cultivation.

There are different types of records. Criminal record are only one. He has a disciplinary record at school. I figure if he had lived he would have a criminal record after this dust up with Zimmerman.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



No shit, me too.  Sunshine has been going around calling me Black for some reason.  Not that I care but they just don't know what they're talking about in their rage that the Martin family forced Florida to do the right thing.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Yawnnnn..


----------



## Twofox (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You are right Marc.  Everything you suggest is based on the fact that Z is white...  or half white...  hell who cares, he ain't black!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> If he's acquitted, he's acquitted.
> 
> Not guilty.
> 
> Move the fuck on.



Only after the riots are done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It's all anyone can do, right?



Doncha mean "it's all anyone can do, *RIOT!*"


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So who's the real liar, Marc...Zimmerman for not being honest about how much money they'd gotten for their defense...or Tracy Martin for saying that all those Police officers misquoted him saying it wasn't his son's voice on that 9/11 call?  It's patently obvious that Martin changed his story.  Why?  Because he was told by his attorney that admitting it was Zimmerman screaming for help on that tape meant it was Trayvon Martin beating the shit out of him...which meant Zimmerman was well within his rights to use deadly force to defend himself.  Which of THOSE two lies is actually germane to the case that is being judged?


----------



## ducks102 (Jul 9, 2013)

What is the point of black men walking the street when racist people can chase you and call self defense. How are you  supposed to protect yourselves? People have been doing this for years. Really is there is no point of blacks walking to stores or other places because they will be bothered.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

For those of you needing an explanation:

Live blog: Will Martin's pot use sway jury? | HLNtv.com


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> West is questioning him so another 2 hours or so..
> 
> The prosecution should pepper him with objections, they should be ready at least by now.


 
You can't object just because you are losing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Who do you think the jury will believe, Dr Di Maio, or Dr Shipping "I have no memory" Bao??


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > West is questioning him so another 2 hours or so..
> ...



West always gives you reasons to object.  Objection Your Honor, Defense attorney is boring the shit out of everyone...


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!!!

Something just hit the window and I look over and there's this Horse Fly looking at me like, "If only I could get through this glass, I would bite the LIVING HELL OUT OF YOU, MWAHAHA". This thing is as big as a Nickle!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

*OBJECTION!!!!*

this doctor is smarter than our doctor!!!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Had the "right" thing been done in the first place, Zimmerman probably would have, at worst, ended up with Manslaughter charges, and spent no more then 2 years in the big house.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Objection to evidence submission from the defense by the prosecution overruled.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> For those of you needing an explanation:
> 
> Live blog: Will Martin's pot use sway jury? | HLNtv.com




I wouldn't think it would help ol' Tray-von.

So he was high on marijuana as well as lurking around in the rain, huh? 

If a Neighborhood Watch isn't suspicious of somebody like him, I don't know who they should be suspicious of. It IS "youths" like Trayvon who commit most of the crimes, after all! He could have accounted for what he was doing there in a respectful manner and then gone directly to his father's house. But no............he had to attack. He deserved all he got, IMO.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

West:  Have you written any articles that nobody read on head trauma?


----------



## ducks102 (Jul 9, 2013)

100 bucks you are white


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah might be alive.  That she's unconscious does not mean she's dead!

Yay!


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Ok...I really wasn't sure.  Can these tests show them approximately when it was last smoked?  Just wondered, because even though they could see that Trayvon had smoked, do they know it was that night or could it have been within the last 24 hrs.....Just not sure how this is really going to help Zimmerman if they can't prove Martin was possibly high at the time.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Yawnnnn..



s-o-o-t, you dono wike this medicaw expawt?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Come on Swallow, even an ignorant hack like yourself must know that this a travesty and a wash.



Come on ManMeatSucker, even an ignorant faggot like you must now know I don't swing your way.

So no. You can't swallow my jiz.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

muzzle in contact with the clothing.  

File that away as proven fact.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> Something just hit the window and I look over and there's this Horse Fly looking at me like, "If only I could get through this glass, I would bite the LIVING HELL OUT OF YOU, MWAHAHA". This thing is as big as a Nickle!



Where, in Scotland?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



If he had a "rap" sheet..it would be public. They couldn't even identify him because there were no fingerprints on record.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

It isn't a bad point. I did some research on different types of holsters and found this:

Skip small of the back holsters. Seriously. They have many disadvantages:


> 1) very hard to draw or holster the gun without crossing yourself with the muzzle.
> 2) very hard to defend against a gun grab.
> 3) slower draw.
> 4) prints like crazy if you bend over at all
> ...


Input Needed Small of Back IWB Holster

If the prosecution had any kind of brain, they'd be checking to see if Z's back was injured since after all, Z claims Martin was sitting on top of him and beating the shit out of him.


----------



## numan (Jul 9, 2013)

'

Yet another _non sequitur_ from Manifold.

Oops! If he doesn't understand English, how will he be able to understand Latin!

"A statement which does not follow logically from what Esmeralda wrote."

There! Now Manifold may, at least with the use of a dictionary, have a fighting chance to understand.
.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello All,

I've been following a while and decided to join in on the discussion. 

At what point do you think GZ knew TM was a teen ?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

While this evidence is boring, it's proving the point that TM was ON TOP of GZ when the gun was fired.  And that truly is crucial evidence.  

So I give a pass to the yawn factor.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

This holster theory is so stupid the prosecution would not even bring it up in their already sham case. This case was only brought to trial to stop the black riots.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



WHICH video?  He was involved in more than one.

If you mean THIS video, then look at around the 3:00 mark to about 3:06 time mark.    http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/06/21/video-shows-zimmerman-account-fatal-fight/

What I saw him do as he gestured and what I heard him say as he described it, was to go to his SIDE (indicating where the gun was) and saying he had it on his right side hip.

YOU take that to say it's in the small of his back?  Come on.  That's absolutely absurd.  It is contrary to the video and his own words.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> While this evidence is boring, it's proving the point that TM was ON TOP of GZ when the gun was fired.  And that truly is crucial evidence.
> 
> So I give a pass to the yawn factor.



Totally.

And youz kin unnerstan wut hez b sayin


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Did the prosecution get any meds that Zimmerman was on at the time into testimony?  The one I saw them trying to get in was when he visited the PA for his "broken nose".  Not allowed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

And there's Fancy Grapes' screeching point for tonight. This guy did gunshot tests on live animals.


In her infinitesimally small mind, she'll think he's saying Tampon was an animal.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

All this time deciding about the missionary position.  Irrelevant.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...




Love how you respond to someone about your use of the word "antecedent" but don't respond to the post showing that Zimmerman's antecedents include people of color despite your claim to the contrary.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr Di Maio keeps forgetting to say "s-o-o-t" after he says soot.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

due to the stippling (what the doctor calls tattooing), it is clear that the gun's muzzle was within about 2 to 5 inches of TM's chest at the moment the gun was fired.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> All this time deciding about the missionary position.  Irrelevant.



He was trying to get at how long Trayvon remained alive or conscious.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

Current Witness --


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.  

The good doctor just *confirmed*, forensically and fully and conclusively, that TM was on top at the moment the shot was fired.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > All this time deciding about the missionary position.  Irrelevant.
> ...



Your feed is a good ten minutes ahead of mine


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

reserve supply of o2 in brain could keep one conscious for 10 to 15 seconds.

Ergo, TM COULD have moved and COULD have said "you got me."


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.
> 
> The good doctor just *confirmed*, forensically and fully and conclusively, that TM was on top at the moment the shot was fired.



Yes he did, but did he do it in a way understandable to a lay jury?  We have one of our members here in the thread who almost certainly didn't understand that and who isn't interested in his testimony anyway.  So I hope this doesn't go on a lot longer.  I still remember the defense going on for days to teach the jury about DNA evidence, but only managed to get them to zone it out and not consider it at all.  The defense needs to be careful at this point.

But Rattie is right.  Zimmerman's doctor is much smarter than the prosecution's doctor.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.
> 
> The good doctor just *confirmed*, forensically and fully and conclusively, that TM was on top at the moment the shot was fired.



So what?  It doesn't prove diddly squat.  Irrelevant.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Love how pretend lawyers speculate at every turn.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.
> ...



This is a lawyer's favorite kind of expert witness.  What he just explained even Sarah could follow if she were objective.  Of course, she's not.  But I doubt anyone on the jury is as pitiably close minded as Sarah has shown herself to be.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

This Dr looks amused at the prosecutions inept attempt to claim TM couldn't move or talk after being shot


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

It is a shame that this man did not perform the autopsy.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.
> ...



Wrong.

It proves that they were physically very close to each other at the moment the shot was fired with TM on top.  That is FAR more than 'not proving diddly squat.'  It is powerful evidence.

It is HIGHLY relevant in corroborating GZ's account and disproving the State's "theory" of the case.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.
> ...



Love it when you guys get so nasty, it means you're scared things may not be as clear as you think regarding the outcome.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Love how pretend lawyers speculate at every turn.



pretend lawyering is FUN!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Where are you R.D.?  I've had good luck with this livestream:

Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No honey.  It means the idiotic things you say are laughable and we enjoy exposing your stupidity as a font of hilarity.

Are you SERIOUSLY so dense that you fail to grasp the import of TM being PROVED to be on top at the moment the shot was fired?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Love how pretend lawyers speculate at every turn.
> ...



Sometimes, so is real lawyering.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 9, 2013)

Did anybody else post this yet?  

Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Indicted for Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> What is the point of black men walking the street when racist people can chase you and call self defense. How are you  supposed to protect yourselves? People have been doing this for years. Really is there is no point of blacks walking to stores or other places because they will be bothered.



^^^^too stupid to merit response.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You try it
I'm not going to try, you try it
Hey, let's get Mikey!
He won't eat it, he hates everything
He likes it, hey Mikey!


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been following a while and decided to join in on the discussion.
> 
> At what point do you think GZ knew TM was a teen ?




What does it matter? He was 17: that is prime crime time. Black youths in their late teens commit huge numbers of murders and robberies. Who would you rather meet at night in an isolated shopping mall on the sidewalk, a 17-year-old black male with his pants hanging down showing his underwear like Trayvon wore his pants, or some 45-year-old black janitor? 

I think pretty much everybody would prefer to walk by the 45-year-old; you are more likely to survive the encounter.

Trayvon was a teenager and he was dangerous and he jumped Zimmerman.

Why couldn't he have behaved like a 17-year-old should and been polite and said who he was when an adult asked and gone back to his father's house? Darn. We don't expect white kids to act like Trayvon did.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Did anybody else post this yet?
> 
> Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Indicted for Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant



Yeah last week.

And the beat goes on dah-dah da dah-dah dum


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



To use your own words, I rarely confront you directly and did not name you in my post, so why don't you. . . . how did you put it?  STFU?     Your definition of 'nasty' is almost as interesting as your theories of Zimmerman's absolute guilt.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been following a while and decided to join in on the discussion.
> 
> At what point do you think GZ knew TM was a teen ?



if someone is beating the shit out of you why does it matter?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Even more speculation..


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Thanks.  I was being snarky...failed, lol.

Her claim was just an attempt to sway the fact TM was not assaulted the way "her side" needs to believe


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Bernie doesn't seem to be enjoying this testimony.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Even more speculation..



Yeah, concrete gives


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> lilburnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...




Good point.............

All those black teenagers shooting each other by the dozens in Chicago ----- is it okay because they aren't 18 yet? Or is it still okay until they are 21? 

[Sigh]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Did anybody else post this yet?
> 
> Zimmerman Prosecutor Angela Corey Indicted for Allegedly Falsifying Arrest Warrant



It is a false headline.

No ACTUAL grand jury indicted Angela for anything.

The musings of that collection of dopes means nothing.

Angela may have done some things which were improper.  I am no fan of Angela's.  But she is not under indictment.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

This doctor is an excellent witness.

Can't wait to see how he handles cross examination.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody else post this yet?
> ...



"Citizens Grand Jury" translates to bunch of kooks getting together.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Di Maio corroborates claim by Zimmerman that he had his head slammed into the concrete. Di Maio described the lacerations on the back of Zimmerman's head as "markers of force" meaning that his head impacted a hard surface, causing what is described as a "stunning effect."


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

missourian said:


> this doctor is an excellent witness.
> 
> Can't wait to see how he handles cross examination.



+1


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This doctor is an excellent witness.
> 
> Can't wait to see how he handles cross examination.



He's intelligent and has been at his chosen career for a long time but guaranteed, he is boring everyone to tears.  West doesn't help things by over talking it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> This doctor is an excellent witness.
> 
> Can't wait to see how he handles cross examination.



Yes he is, extremely interesting.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Di Maio corroborates claim by Zimmerman that he had his head slammed into the concrete. Di Maio described the lacerations on the back of Zimmerman's head as "markers of force" meaning that his head impacted a hard surface, causing what is described as a "stunning effect."



Literally every part of the story that the GZ lynch mob has used has been disproven by one of the foremost forensic scientists in the country. Do you think they will accept it now, or will Marc say he is a dumb, racist white man?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> She is going to rule later but I doubt they will be allowed to use this.
> 
> O'Mara was taking up a lot of time and you can just see how agtitated she gets with his nonsense.  It's 10:30 and court starts at 9.  I hope she doesn't allow it, we all know Zimmerman's stories about what happened.



And so, our own African American legal expert has opined.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2013)

Personally I don't care how old Trayvon Martin is. If he's on top of George and trying to crack his skull open, GZ has every right to shoot him off.

I'm normally very fair and balanced in politics, but it's really irksome to see some liberals upset that GZ didn't decide to suffer horrid brain damage before shooting... or just die.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This doctor is an excellent witness.
> ...



Nah he's great.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

The punctate abrasion is described by Di Maio as being caused by having the head impacted on a concrete surface similar to the type used in the sidewalk .


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Nahh not really.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Di Maio corroborates claim by Zimmerman that he had his head slammed into the concrete. Di Maio described the lacerations on the back of Zimmerman's head as "markers of force" meaning that his head impacted a hard surface, causing what is described as a "stunning effect."
> ...



Funny how things work when actual facts are involved, correct?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > lilburnjoe said:
> ...



It's balck on black crime vs not black on black crime.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> reserve supply of o2 in brain could keep one conscious for 10 to 15 seconds.
> 
> Ergo, TM COULD have moved and COULD have said "you got me."



AND have moved his hands underneath himself to cradle the bullet wound.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It is hilarious to think that in Marc, Sarah G and others minds that this one man's testimony will not produce reasonable doubt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Di Maio confirms that Zimmerman had his nose broken.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > contact between muzzle and clothing but clothing AWAY from skin two to four inches, consistent with the stippling.
> ...



West is definitely doing a better job on direct than he did on cross.  He should forever leave cross to O'Mara.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody else post this yet?
> ...



But she could be headed for a Bar complaint.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Zimmerman was being pummeled. Just as John Good described.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



It's all about getting the attention of the public.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

He's an excellent witness, if only because of the crucial points he's making and the confidence he engenders with his knowledge and many years of experience...not so excellent in the entertainment category.  

I agree with Missourian...how will the state cross him?  And who?  ManAss?  Wouldn't that make for an amusing afternoon!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > This doctor is an excellent witness.
> ...



So you want Zimmerman convicted because people are bored.  Groovy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh look, commentary from our own nutbar reporting from the insane asylum.

Afternoon, Sunshine.  Sleeping in today?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

So the prosecution reluctantly made Zimmerman's case, and now the defense is decisively making Zimmerman's case?

Good for Zimmerman.

Hopefully when this trial is over, the people who forced the case into court will be made to explain why.  If any evidence was suppressed to make this happen, hopefully the people who did that will be prevented from ever doing it again.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> He's an excellent witness, if only because of the crucial points he's making and the confidence he engenders with his knowledge and many years of experience...not so excellent in the entertainment category.
> 
> I agree with Missourian...how will the state cross him?  And who?  ManAss?  Wouldn't that make for an amusing afternoon!



Well going to get my hair done this afternoon so I will miss it.  But, personally, I believe this guy is unflappable.  He will be handling the prosecution and not the other way around.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Did anybody else post this yet?
> ...



Not under indictment by any official legal body, but the story certainly has gained legs as I found it reported in at least two dozen media sources generally viewed as credible sources. . . . .

Here is the Citizens Grand Jury ruling:

http://www.freedomwatchusa.org/pdf/130701-scan0244.pdf

And this is the Citizens Grand Jury website:
Citizens Grand Jury

The fact that the story has obtained such widespread legs in the last two or three days is something that could bear watching. . . .
The only reason we are having a nationally advertised trial today is because of the court of public opinion.  Could the same court of public opinion pressure some examination of Angela Corey?  Who knows.  Maybe much ado about nothing.  Maybe not.   Almost certainly it won't make into the trial proceedings. . . .



> Stated Klayman, "As set forth in the letter to Governor Scott, citizens' grand juries are recognized under U.S. law and it is the right of the people to gather together to mete out justice when politicized law enforcement authorities fail to act. In this instance, Corey obviously would not be indicted and tried by her own office; so the people of Florida had to act on their own initiative. In the course of the Zimmerman trial, it has become even more obvious that Corey perverted the rule of law to further her own reelection campaign by bowing to the will of black activists. She must be held accountable for her criminal acts to preserve the integrity of the Florida justice system and to send a message to other prosecutors not to put their own interests ahead of the people they are supposed to represent."
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ictment-by-citizens-grand-jury-214725691.html


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Oh look, commentary from our own nutbar reporting from the insane asylum.
> 
> Afternoon, Sunshine.  Sleeping in today?



No.  Getting a tan so I can be blayuk like you!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...


 <you must spread some reputation around before giving to Sunshine again> *sigh*

Kudos, Sunshine.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like Bernie's going to cross?  He's taking all the notes and smirking insipidly.  So disrespectful.

I'd like to punch him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Lunch break. That gives the State's defense team an hour to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't need to get into a conversation with you, Sunshine.  I just noticed you were awake and wanted to say hi.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



She ran unopposed in the last election, she is not from the district the trial is being held in which may be by design.  She may burn for Marrissa Alexander, flipping hundreds of juvie cases to adult court, the arrest warrant, sanctions on hiding the watermelon, dis dat and da udda ting.  She's got a lib rep all over her about Alexander.

She doesn't have a very gleaming reputation at this point.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Court is in recess for lunch. Will reconvene at 1:30 pm.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you needing an explanation:
> ...







> George Zimmerman charged, hearing expected Thursday - CNN.com
> 
> According to an Orlando Sentinel story later confirmed by Sanford police, Zimmerman told authorities that after he briefly lost track of Martin, the teen approached him. After the two exchange words, Zimmerman said, he reached for his cell phone, and then Martin punched him in the nose. Zimmerman said Martin pinned him to the ground and began slamming his head into the sidewalk.




*"But no............he had to attack. He deserved all he got, IMO".*


The exchange between the two before the fight would be worth its weight in Gold - to bad Z could not have just struck him with his weapon than kill him - there would have been no headlines or story for him to have displayed restraint.


*and 3. is of such a nature that the act itself indicates an indifference to human life.*


there is no doubt Zimmerman has displayed an indifference to human life - he is no more justified in his actions than the person he killed.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just to clarify..

There is no truth to the rumor that the animation includes a sequence wherein a large Acme anvil falls out of the sky and strikes Bernie de la Rionda on the head.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Lunch break. That gives the State's defense team an hour to figure out what to do next.



And the mommy daily butt whippin out back.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Best part of the Dr's testimony was where he explained the stunning effects of the skull impacts by saying (paraphrased) "If you've ever hit your head really hard,  you know what that feels like".

Instead of trying to relate the injuries in words,  he gave the jury a frame of reference,  a first hand example.

I rang my own bell just a few weeks ago,  and the experience lept to my mind as soon as the Doctor made the statement.

I raised up too quickly and hit my head on an I beam...thought I had cracked my skull open...hurt like a sombitch...I had to sit down.

Who hasn't done similar?

And the jury now has that first hand head injury experience in their mind...

Excellent testimony.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Lunch break. That gives the State's defense team an hour to figure out what to do next.



Smartest move imo

"No, questions for this witness your honor"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Okay. I've been as nice as I can be.

Shut the fuck up Breeze! You are spouting unsubstantiated nonsense all over this thread. You want so badly for Zimmerman to be guilty that you'll say just about anything. Not once have you backed up your contentions. Now if you please-- if you have nothing important or factual to say, remain silent.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



My point is that if she buried exculpatory evidence that is grounds for a Bar complaint.   There are many many ways that things come to the attention of the public as more and more people trust the mainstream media less and less.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm beginning to think certain liberals just hate George Zimmerman, and won't stop trying to convict him _no matter what_ the evidence says.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What evidence do you have that he was acting with indifference to human life? The law in the state of Florida does not allow for the act of shooting someone itself to meet the standard you are quoting. If you have other evidence I would like to hear it. The conversation you keep referring to was "Why you following me?" "What you talking about/What are you doing here"(depending on which version of Dee Dee/Diamond Eugene/Rachel Jeantel's account you take). That is the absolute best the state can establish as what that conversation was. Indifference to human life would have to be GZ saying "I'm going to kill you ******". No witness can say this happened.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Best part of the Dr's testimony was where he explained the stunning effects of the skull impacts by saying (paraphrased) "If you've every hit your head really hard,  you know what that feels like".
> 
> Instead of trying to relate the injuries in words,  he gave the jury a frame of reference,  a first hand example.
> 
> ...


Yep.  I could so relate to his testimony.

I used to keep pictures on the tv, before flat screens, and dusting one day a glass frame fell on my head and I was out cold for  a few seconds, maybe only 20.  Scared my husband to death.

No cuts, no blood and definately no stitches but man-o-man it hurt.

(Lesson here...don't dust )


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I gotcha on the point.

It is gaining quite some ground and publicity.  I don't know that the pubic knows about the other stuff as much since she's from JAX.  The arrest affidavit is what's making her all the new friends and probably this shoddy performance.

We'll see.

I expect political ripples.

Edited for sanctions - I believe most people are quite aware of how sleezy and on purpose that game was.


----------



## moronpolitics (Jul 9, 2013)

This pathologist is talking about bruising on Trey's knuckles and whether it would show externally.  As usual the defense is buying into the prosecution's argument that if trey was striking Zim he would do it with a closed fist.   Assuming that Trey, unlike Zim, has had a little fight training he would know to NEVER strike with a closed fist except against the soft parts of the body such as the stomach.  Blows to the head should ALWAYS be done with the HEEL of the HAND or the edge of it.  NEVER, EVER with the fist unless your goal is to break your own hand.    Gloves are warn by boxers NOT to protect the person getting hit, but to protect the HANDS of the puncher.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Just to clarify..
> 
> There is no truth to the rumor that the animation includes a sequence wherein a large Acme anvil falls out of the sky and strikes Bernie de la Rionda on the head.




That's right...in the sequence,  it's actually a large *Peddinghous* anvil...not an Acme...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Which is what makes the legs this story has obtained all the more interesting.  The mainstream media, most of which is tilted decidedly left, has been in Trayvon Martin's camp all along and have done their damndest to already convict Zimmerman.  They lead every story with as many negative 'facts' as they can report about Zimmerman before getting into the extenuating facts deeper into the story--deep enough most people won't ever see them.  It is the way dishonest journalism is done these days and is intended to influence and indoctrinate rather than report.

So why would so many of them jump on this Citizen Grand Jury bandwagon and why are none of them discrediting the citizen's grand jury?  This is actually an interesting phenomenon I am watching.  

Is it a diversion that the prosecution hopes they can manage to use to poison the well in this trial and get a mistrial because they can't believe they are winning the case?    Or is it something real that is happening?   Or nothing?

Just watchng and observing at this point. . . .


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I don't need to get into a conversation with you, Sunshine.  I just noticed you were awake and wanted to say hi.



No you didn't you wanted to berate me because I am white.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ditto.

We'll see.

Veddy veddy intadestink.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

moronpolitics said:


> This pathologist is talking about bruising on Trey's knuckles and whether it would show externally.  As usual the defense is buying into the prosecution's argument that if trey was striking Zim he would do it with a closed fist.   Assuming that Trey, unlike Zim, has had a little fight training he would know to NEVER strike with a closed fist except against the soft parts of the body such as the stomach.  Blows to the head should ALWAYS be done with the HEEL of the HAND or the edge of it.  NEVER, EVER with the fist unless your goal is to break your own hand.    Gloves are warn by boxers NOT to protect the person getting hit, but to protect the HANDS of the puncher.



The prosecution's contention is that if TM was punching GZ that he would have had bruises on the hands. This witness completely cuts the legs off this contention. Best case scenario for the state is they proved that no one involved in the altercation was ready to fight Jean Claude in blood sport.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Best part of the Dr's testimony was where he explained the stunning effects of the skull impacts by saying (paraphrased) "If you've every hit your head really hard,  you know what that feels like".
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think it bears watching.  I my thread about the media I just made the point that the dishonesty of the mainstream media is what has pushed people into looking for alternative news sources.  If the item is something the media doesn't like, it will never come to the light of day unless some alternative group gets the word out there.  

What you described is _lying by omission._  And it is clear that the media has definitely done that in addition to altering recordings and photographs which is blatant overt lying.  They have broadcast fair amounts of the trial.  I'll give them that much.   But there are a LOT of people who can't watch the trial due to having to work, etc.  It is the reports about the trial which are 180 out from what actually aired on their very own networks.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Is West going to be confident enough that he did a good job to let the prosecution ask some questions after the lunch break?

<sigh>


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> So the prosecution reluctantly made Zimmerman's case, and now the defense is decisively making Zimmerman's case?
> 
> Good for Zimmerman.
> 
> Hopefully when this trial is over, the people who forced the case into court will be made to explain why.  If any evidence was suppressed to make this happen, hopefully the people who did that will be prevented from ever doing it again.



Many of the things the prosecution has done have backfired on them.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

The prosecution is inept.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

The nails in the coffin are being set in place for the prosecution. Di Maio had the hammer.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> The prosecution is inept.



I agree that they have made some head-scratching moves by the prosecution, but it is hard to make chicken salad out of chicken shit. We are witnessing why this trial should have never happened.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Silly question from silly Sarah.

Anybody would be confident in the testimony of Dr. D.

There is good reason to believe that the cross examination is going to be heavily embarrassing to the State, especially the prosecutor doing the cross examination of the good doctor.

Watch what happens when the prosecutor tries to compel this witness to say something helpful to the State (as the defense got so many of the State's witnesses to say helpful stuff for the defense).  It's simply not going to happen.  

Stick a fork in this prosecution.  It's done.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> So the prosecution reluctantly made Zimmerman's case, and now the defense is decisively making Zimmerman's case?
> 
> Good for Zimmerman.
> 
> Hopefully when this trial is over, the people who forced the case into court will be made to explain why.  If any evidence was suppressed to make this happen, hopefully the people who did that will be prevented from ever doing it again.



Unfortunately, that will never ever happen.  This isn't the first time Sharpton & Co. have done this shit.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the Federal Prosecutor, Corley, has some real questions to answer as to why this case is at trial !!!


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The nails in the coffin are being set in place for the prosecution. Di Maio had the hammer.




I notice several people here are sure the prosecution will lose because, obviously, there was no crime in self-defense. I agree.

But I'm old enough to have come home from work early to WATCH the verdict in the O.J. trial, and I'm going to tell you, it is possible you could be in for some open-mouth astonished disappointment, while blacks all around the country laugh and high-five each other.

That's what happened with the O.J. trial. He did it, everyone knew he did it, but since he was black, that simply didn't matter.

Could easily happen again, maybe simply to stop riots. So be prepared not to be too shocked if this doesn't come out the way you expect.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

You can be smart, pleasant, have some common sense and still be a terrible communicator that comes across as a huge bore.  You should know that, Lia.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Wake said:


> I'm beginning to think certain liberals just hate George Zimmerman, and won't stop trying to convict him _no matter what_ the evidence says.



I used to wonder why this was so split down party lines. If GZ is hispanic and not white then why does the left assume he's guilty without a trial?

I have realized that it's only somewhat about race, it's mostly about guns. They cannot stand the thought that a gun was used in self-defense and if GZ were to be convicted then they could use this case against the 2nd Amendment, or at least Concealed Carry and Stand Your Ground.

Typically, liberals don't care about right or wrong, they only care about winning.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The nails in the coffin are being set in place for the prosecution. Di Maio had the hammer.
> ...



OJ was acquitted despite obvious guilt. Notice how he was black. So what you are suggesting is that an all white, all woman panel is going to send a "white hispanic" man the man to jail for life for defending himself? Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The nails in the coffin are being set in place for the prosecution. Di Maio had the hammer.
> ...




Unfortunately you are correct. The OJ case and the Casey Anthony Case prove that juries cannot be trusted to consider facts.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Well, that's a good point. Maybe you will be right. The O.J. jury was almost entirely black, of course. They didn't care that he did it; they just cared that he was black and they could get him off.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I admit to having little faith in juries.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Could the jury convict? Sure. Do I believe if they do that the conviction is overturned on appeal? Absolutely.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to think certain liberals just hate George Zimmerman, and won't stop trying to convict him _no matter what_ the evidence says.
> ...



Because....  the left is stupid.  

They are followers of Pop Culture.  They get their marching orders from the LSM.

They watch TV, read the papers and think that they know better than anybody else.

Which, to be bluntly fair about it -- They do know better than libtards.  But so does a Rhesus Monkey.  

But the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM pretends to like them.

We don't.  Conservatives will tell them, "The reason you're broke is because you're too lazy to work.  The reason you're stupid is because you're too lazy to learn."

People don't behave poorly because they're poor.  They're poor because they behave poorly.

And libtards don't like hearing that.  They would rather be told that it's not their fault.  It's always somebody else's.  Always.  (ever notice that?  Just like a rotten kid)

So they go where there's a sympathetic voice.  Like momma bouncing them on her knee and telling them that they're really not stupid, they're just misunderstood.

They refuse to listen to the mean ol' Conservatives telling them to get a job, stop getting high every day at noon and try to get a WORTHWHILE Education instead of the humanities, liberal arts or a totally worthless Ed degree.

I got a news flash for you libtards -- You're not misunderstood, you really are stupid.

And the only people that don't know it are you.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I don't.

I don't think it gets overturned on appeal.  No way.

Appeals on evidence don't work, the lower Court must make a mistake for the higher Court to overturn.

Either way, the left is in a no-win situation.

Z gets convicted and they like the racist pigs they are.  He gets acquitted and they look like they forced trumped-up charges to be brought and any riots afterwards will be SERIOUSLY frowned on by the American People.

They done painted themselves into a corner.  They can't win no matter which way they go


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Unfortunately yes, but consider the Casey Anthony case, the evidence presented by the prosecution did not convince the jury of Anthony's guilt. A jury will not convict someone based off of poorly presented evidence. As well as with the Casey Anthony, the jury in the OJ case stated in post trial interviews that the prosecution failed to prove their case. Robert Shapiro also accused Johnny Cochran in his book "Search for Justice" of bringing race into the trial. I see a real pattern here, Zimmerman will be acquitted because it is clear the prosecution had no case, and whatever case they had they failed to prove. I can't possibly believe they will convict him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Court has reconvened, jury is being brought back into the courtroom.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

These photos actually show a lot more injuries than could be made out in the other photos the "prosecution" released.  Wow.  Can we put the prosecution on the stand and ask them why they tried to railroad this case in the media with photos that made it look like GZ had no real injuries?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

We're baaaaccckkkk!


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.

Moments ago, it hit me.

It's only partially about race. True, if TM was white or hispanic, no one would care, but race isn't the real reason they want GZ to fry. It's guns.

GZ defended himself with a gun and a black man is dead. They cannot stand the thought that GZ might have legally used a gun to defend himself. It's about guns, and self-defense and even Stand-Your-Ground.

If GZ is convicted, they can use this case to revive their efforts to take away our rights and that is THE issue.

The left never ever cares about right and wrong, they only care about winning.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I see multiple reversible errors by the judge and the prosecution in this case. I think they are grounds for reversal upon appeal. I could see an acquittal on appeal regarding the judgment of acquittal request that should have been given, and the manner in which the judge considered it. Put that with refusal for the state to cooperate with discovery. Both of these are reversible decisions based on Florida case law. Take into account that every judge ruling that the defense has appealed to the higher court in this case has been overturned. Plus every appeal that a defense has made based on this judge's decision has been granted.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

of course it's about the guns.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> These photos actually show a lot more injuries than could be made out in the other photos the "prosecution" released.  Wow.  Can we put the prosecution on the stand and ask them why they tried to railroad this case in the media with photos that made it look like GZ had no real injuries?



WUT!??

Okay!  You go cowboy!

Sure we can.  Bernster, Bernster, the defense calls the Bernster.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

States cross


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > These photos actually show a lot more injuries than could be made out in the other photos the "prosecution" released.  Wow.  Can we put the prosecution on the stand and ask them why they tried to railroad this case in the media with photos that made it look like GZ had no real injuries?
> ...



OK, fine. you don't like the chipmunk with the corn. Maybe you'll use this instead of saying "WUT".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Defense should have called for speculation on some of De La Rionda's questions....


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You can be smart, pleasant, have some common sense and still be a terrible communicator that comes across as a huge bore.  You should know that, Lia.



Well, you certainly establish that you can be not too smart, not genuinely pleasant, not a good communicator and yet still be a huge bore, Sarie.

But putting you aside, the good doctor is more well received by objective jurors than a person of your utterly biased nature could possibly fathom.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 9, 2013)

By jove, I think you've got it!

This didn't start with race.  This started with the media's idea that this case could be used to get stand your ground laws struck down and institute strict gun control.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Is West going to be confident enough that he did a good job to let the prosecution ask some questions after the lunch break?
> 
> <sigh>


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

So the State is still trying to call Zimmerman a liar. He was "armed" with a flashlight.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

You sound like pee wee Herman bouncing off my sarcasm like that, Lia.  I realize this guy is boring but wake up and at least attempt finding your own material.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

There's this guy RD who I have on ignore but I see his name pop up just about everytime you post something, Lia.  Is this your backup?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You sound like pee wee Herman bouncing off my sarcasm like that, Lia.  I realize this guy is boring but wake up and at least attempt finding your own material.



I was just mocking your inadequate effort to employ "sarcasm," honey.

The guy is not boring at all.

The cross examination effort of the prosecutor is pretty weak however.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

I just *KNEW* Bernie the bastard would harp on the animal testing.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 9, 2013)

What are all those misguided unarmed White Folks gonna do when the Riots come their way? What if cowering and hiding isn't enough? What will they do?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey how about this? How about they put Rachel Jeantel back on the stand? She was a laugh riot.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

paulitician said:


> What are all those misguided unarmed White Folks gonna do when the Riots come their way? What if cowering and hiding isn't enough? What will they do?



*If* there is any rioting, I wonder if any of the rioters will take a lesson out of TM's playbook, now, and stop to consider that maybe some intended <cracker> would-be victim might be carrying a concealed weapon?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

"This is not a very complicated case forensically."


----------



## paulitician (Jul 9, 2013)

What are all those misguided unarmed White Folks gonna do when the Riots come their way? What if cowering and hiding isn't enough? What will they do in a pinch? I guess we may find out. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Yet another _non sequitur_ from Manifold.
> 
> ...



Apparently your ability to understand English is as poor as my own.

Whatever will we do to communicate?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > What are all those misguided unarmed White Folks gonna do when the Riots come their way? What if cowering and hiding isn't enough? What will they do?
> ...



Sometimes cowering and hiding isn't enough. What will they do in a pinch? I guess we may find out. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Badgering the witness...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well if this story has legs, Corey may have a problem of lying by omission.  But what I am describing with the media isn't exactly that.  It is manipulating the information to play on the weaknesses of the general public that can be counted on to exhibit certain behavior along with their willingness to be manipulated.   (To wit certain people in this thread who had their minds made up before the trial ever started.)

When they show a young, innocent looking Trayvon Martin over and over and over instead of the Trayvon Martin as he looked the night of the shooting, it plants a certain image in the minds of those who are willing to be manipulated and who are not inclined to look any further.  When they show a clean cut, unmarred Zimmerman over and over and over instead of the one with the bleeding head and bloody nose, that also plants an image in the gullible.

And when they lead the story with all the negatives they can work into the story in the leading paragraphs, but include the extenuating information deep in the story, they count on the public to read the first few paragraphs only even as they self righteously proclaim that their story is fair and balanced.  Most people with no vested interest in a story don't read beyond the headlines and the first two or three paragraphs, and those who intend to indoctrinate rather than inform objectively, know that.

In my opinion, any fair minded person knows nobody knows for sure what happened that fateful night other than Zimmerman and Martin.  But any fair minded person cannot possibly conclude from this trial that Zimmerman is guilty of anything other than self defense.   The prosecution has not made its case unless they have a hell of an unimpeachable closing argument and the defense totally screws theirs up.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

For those with comprehension problems...

I never said the use of the word in that context was incorrect, just that I'd never heard it used in that context before. Prior to this thread, I'd only ever heard the word used in the grammatical context. When it comes to references to people, it's far more common to use the words parent, grandparents, great grandparents and/or ancestors.

Just an observation, mildly humorous to perhaps only me.

I didn't mean to kick sand in all your vaginas, that was just a bonus.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Gosh, this guy is a real scumbag.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's about Trayvon Martin being Barack Obama's son.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Gosh, this guy is a real scumbag.



We've been telling you that about the Bernster for pages and pages.  Finally you get it!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...




And ironically, most blacks who are shot to death are killed by other blacks.  Where is the outrage?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




This I can do.

I kind of want the new/young James T. though.

In IMAX - be IN the movie ;-)

The chipmunk is a little scary.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

He testified for Drew Peterson and Phil Spector.  How low will you go for $400 an hour.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Now trees beat up George


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr. D is brilliant.

It's fun to watch Bernie assisting in his own self-destruction.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



New young Kirk??? Pfffft.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Bernie is pretty much beating this guy up.  Omg, 15 seconds is a very long time to be without your heart.

Still confident the case is over?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Bernie is pretty much beating this guy up.  Omg, 15 seconds is a very long time to be without your heart.
> 
> Still confident the case is over?



Bernie is getting his own ass kicked.

Again, Sarah is either watching some other trial (in her Bizzaro World universe) or she lacks the ability to interpret correctly the evidence under her own nose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah, do you really think Zimmerman won't be acquitted?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Prosecution is trying to call Di Maio's credibility into question, and failing.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you're right, but it's also an issue they can use to maintain racial animosity.

Think how many elitist pigs would loose their "jobs" if the great majority of blacks decided they're no longer victims of some percieved white oppression?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 9, 2013)

Cue the Riots folks. It's on.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Trayvon could have been standing up and slumped over slightly.  This guy is getting too iffy.  He just isn't so sure anymore suddenly.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Evidence of busted nose REMAINS evidence of busted nose.

Thanks Bernie.

Without your useful cross examination it might not have been clear that the later photograph does not exclude the conclusion that his nose HAD been busted.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Bernie really expects the jury to believe that George was beaten up by a tree.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Had the "right" thing been done in the first place, Zimmerman probably would have, at worst, ended up with Manslaughter charges, and spent no more then 2 years in the big house.



Self-defense precludes manslaughter charges.

The right thing was done in the first place, up until the race baiting media ***** got Zimmerman's ethnicity wrong and ballsed up the whole damn thing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

_Unlike_ our good pal, Sarie, the jurors are all but certain to realize that the EVIDENCE shows that TM was ON TOP of GZ (as the balance of the evidence demonstrates).


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie is pretty much beating this guy up.  Omg, 15 seconds is a very long time to be without your heart.
> ...



Sarah is so deeply invested in GZ being guilty that she will say any stupid thing. She's desperate.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Trayvon could have been standing up and slumped over slightly.  This guy is getting too iffy.  He just isn't so sure anymore suddenly.



If that was the case, the trajectory of the bullet would not have lined up and gone straight through from front to back.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah, do you really think Zimmerman won't be acquitted?



I think they have to give him some time simply because he killed the kid and there is some reasonable doubt.  How much?  Depends on how the jury is taking all the testimony.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.



You're assuming Zimmerman initiated the confrontation. The Evidence doesn't support that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, do you really think Zimmerman won't be acquitted?
> ...



LOL

Sarie just acknowledged reasonable doubt.

She just doesn't grasp that this means GZ *should* be acquitted.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

It's ridiculous enough we have an entire party driven on convicting someone based off of a political agenda.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Bernie is pretty much beating this guy up.  Omg, 15 seconds is a very long time to be without your heart.
> 
> Still confident the case is over?




I just read up on this...what the doctor is saying is absolutely true.

One can even remain conscious for several seconds after being decapitated... 

HowStuffWorks "Do you really stay conscious after being decapitated?"


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> By jove, I think you've got it!
> 
> This didn't start with race.  This started with the media's idea that this case could be used to get stand your ground laws struck down and institute strict gun control.



I think race had a lot to do with it until everyone realized that GZ was hispanic.

Now it's totally about guns and partially about race.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, do you really think Zimmerman won't be acquitted?
> ...



If there is reasonable doubt, GZ walks or at least he should based upon the law.   A jury may in fact ignore the law and deliver a verdict that is contradicted by the evidence... That is the purpose of the motion of acquittal.  Now MO'M can renew that motion if the jury screws things up.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...


huh....that might be true for some people but for me it is about being the mother of teenagers in Florida and wanting them not to worry about some asswipe killing them simply because said asswipe thinks they are a danger. It is also about how wrong vigilante justice is.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

De La Rionda is trying to confuse the witness...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.



Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he decided to assault Zimmerman for no reason.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> LOL
> 
> Sarie just acknowledged reasonable doubt.
> 
> She just doesn't grasp that this means GZ *should* be acquitted.



Exactly.  Essentially, she seems to be hoping that the jury gets it wrong.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> It's ridiculous enough we have an entire party driven on convicting someone based off of a political agenda.



Like I said. It's typical of the left. they don't care at all about right and wrong, they only care about winning.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



She's sharp as a bowling ball.

(I really only quoted you to annoy her now )


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 9, 2013)

How long does it typically take an appeals court to overturn a conviction ?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


^
That pretty much sums up your thinking.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Bernie keeps offering tasty court water.


Dr D keeps turning him down.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> How long does it typically take an appeals court to overturn a conviction ?



Long enough for a declared racist to die in gen pop


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty* and the conservatives wait until the trial is over*. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



NONE of the people calling for GZ's head, and I mean none, have even the slightest clue about how the justice system works. Least of all Sarah. No surprise to me.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Proof beyond a reasonable doubt that it wasnt self defense.  Maybe I'm not saying it right but I don't claim to be a lawyer like some people who are on her everyday.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.



Shows how wrong you are. GZ was justified in using self defense regardless of what race TM was. The only way that would change is if TM wasn't attacking him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Re: the shooting animals thing - did he say if he bbq'ed them up and ate them after?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And the comedy writes itself!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty* and the conservatives wait until the trial is over*. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



The question is, do they believe Martin deserved to die because he was black? Because they certainly are convinced he deserved to die and they believed that waaaaaaaaay before the trial started.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

It is sort of about politics.

Conservatives feel that we should get rid of police and arm the citizens. Sorta like the wild west.

Fastest gun wins.

And Liberals? Not so much.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> It is sort of about politics.
> 
> Conservatives feel that we should get rid of police and arm the citizens. Sorta like the wild west.
> 
> ...



Straw man much?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Diversions, diversions.  It doesn't cancel out this guy's terrible testimony and zero objections by the Defense.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It is sort of about politics.
> ...


heh, you should have asked the OP that question.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> For those with comprehension problems...
> 
> I never said the use of the word in that context was incorrect, just that I'd never heard it used in that context before. Prior to this thread, I'd only ever heard the word used in the grammatical context. When it comes to references to people, it's far more common to use the words parent, grandparents, great grandparents and/or ancestors.
> 
> ...



You didn't kick sand in anything; we're just trying to help you improve your vocabulary. It is, actually, quite common to use the term antecedents for ancestors.  I am surprised you hadn't heard it in that context.  You know, when this kind of thing happens to me, I wryly respond: 'You learn something knew everyday.' And you do.  There's nothing wrong with not knowing something; it is a problem when you feel that people are giving you a hard time when they are just telling you about something you didn't know.  I didn't attack you for not knowing: I  just provided the definitions for the word.  Why get your knickers in a twist over a definition?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.



I disagree.

They would be arguing whether it would be death by stoning or burning at the stake.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 9, 2013)

I have felt all along that this case is divided on pro and anti-gun factions.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Re: the shooting animals thing - did he say if he bbq'ed them up and ate them after?



It looks terrible either way.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.



Not true. We'd still wait until the trial was over. We'd let the justice system determine it. The problem with your childish and failed "gotcha" is that you are speculating and we are actually watching you lefties do exactly that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2013)

Blacks are very protective when it comes to their fellow black brothers being shot.

They want to be the ones pulling the trigger on black people.

And get upset when other races do the shooting.  ..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Re: the shooting animals thing - did he say if he bbq'ed them up and ate them after?



It's Texas. Of course he did.


But he probably chased them with beer, not tasty court water.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Because I don't believe that is a picture of Zimmerman's ancestors.  His life is on the line in this trial. His parents can provide a picture and say those are his ancestors, doesn't mean they are.  Even if they were, he lives and thinks like a white man, like a Caucasion.  He profiled Martin, no doubt about it. He thought he was killing a black teenage ganster, no doubt about that either.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.



If Zimmerman was black, Obama would not have called him his son.

It is only because Obama stuck his nose into the case, and convicted Zimmerman in public, that we are still talking about this case today.

Now the Left must defend Obama's son.  They can't have him turn out to be a common dope smoking thief and thug.  

And the Right must convict Obama's son.  They can't have him turn out to be anything but a common dope smoking thief and thug.

Theater for the rubes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Re: the shooting animals thing - did he say if he bbq'ed them up and ate them after?
> ...



Why? I eat animals all the time.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Stringing random words together (and not all that coherently) does not help your cause, Sarie.  

You seem to be attempting to retract your prior statement that there is reasonable doubt.

I can certainly understand why you'd want to retract your concession.

But you can't have it both ways.

The STATE has to prove the man's guilt BEYOND a REASONABLE DOUBT.  If you admit that there is reasonable doubt of his guilt, then you admit that the STATE fails.  = Acquittal.

If you are acknowledging that there is some reasonable doubt remaining that GZ acted in self defense, then the STATE necessarily failed to rebut the justification defense beyond a reasonable doubt.  That's THEIR burden.  = Acquittal.

Or, since you are quite incoherent, maybe you aren't saying that, either.

But that only leaves the big question open.  WTF ARE you hoping to be saying?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I could have, if i had no clue what a straw man is. But I do, so I didn't.

The trial is all about guns and whether we have a right to self defense.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Maybe I'm not saying it right



You did not say it right, if that is what you meant.  What you said was exactly opposite of that.[/quote]



Sarah G said:


> but I don't claim to be a lawyer like some people who are on her everyday.



I do not get on her every day.  At most, two or three times a week., More if I drink tequilla before hand..


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Thta's bull shit and you know it. Me and most of the conservatives here stated quite clearly that we don't know what happened, we weren't there. We only objected to the lefties who had him convicted without knowing the evidence, without even a trial.

You are lying out of your ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> It is sort of about politics.
> 
> Conservatives feel that we should get rid of police and arm the citizens. Sorta like the wild west.
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > It is sort of about politics.
> ...



Very much.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Why are we on tree beating up Z still?

Does this make sense to any one other than the Bernster?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> _Unlike_ our good pal, Sarie, the jurors are all but certain to realize that the EVIDENCE shows that TM was ON TOP of GZ (as the balance of the evidence demonstrates).



They don't even have to be sold on that. If they aren't sure that TM was on top, then that creates reasonable doubt.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



Gee, I just had an epiphany too. Most Conservatives had already decided before the trial began that GZ was innocent. Why? First, because concealed carry folks are never ever wrong even when they stalk kids buying skittles. Second, because the dead kid is black, therefore a thug who had it coming.

They can't stand the thought that GZ might have overstepped his bounds and needlessly killed another person. If anybody had a right to stand his ground, it was TM to defend himself against a stalker. Too bad he didn't have a gun, but I doubt you will hear the NRA types saying "if only he had a gun, he could have protected himself".

Maybe the right doesn't care so much about right and wrong either. It's all about winning, no matter the cost.

Let the trial play out.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



There's the strawman. The trial is about does someone have the right to get out of his car, follow a teen, and kill him with impunity? It is also about the stand your ground law, which should have applied to Martin since he was the one being followed and reported on when he had done nothing wrong.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



If I hear one person say the state over charged I'm gonna barf.  Self defense is an absolute defense.  It wouldn't matter what they charged him with.  If he claims he acted in self defense and can show that, he must be acquitted.  There is no different burden of proof. He killed Martin.  That's admitted.  There is no issue there as to whether it was premeditated or whatever.  His reason for doing so is SD.  In order to counter that the state must show a reasonable person would not be in fear.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.
> ...



It's not an assumption.  Didn't Zimmerman call the police on Martin who was doing nothing wrong?  And didn't he continue to follow him after he was told not to?  This confrontation was his fault.  Had he minded his own business this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


lol, your confirmation bias is interesting.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Sounds to me like you're more than a typical layman.

I defer to your judgement


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2013)

George's FATHER is the one who first identified George as "white Hispanic."  It wasn't the media, it was  his father.  A half black man or woman in the USA is always identified by the media as black.  Also by just about everyone in the country. If you are half black in America, you are identified as black.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...








As I said, you don't KNOW shit about guns.  You have certainly seen a lot of guns used in movies but I doubt you could field strip a bolt action .22 which I learned to do when I was 7.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Borillar said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Well stated.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Re: the shooting animals thing - did he say if he bbq'ed them up and ate them after?
> ...



Home home on the range where the deer and the antelope play.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2013)

Blacks are very protective when it comes to their fellow black brothers being shot.

They want to be the ones pulling the trigger on black people.

And get upset when other races do the shooting.  ..


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I have felt all along that this case is divided on pro and anti-gun factions.



I am unabashedly pro-gun, but I never really looked at it that way until just today.

I have always been willing to say that GZ should be convicted if the evidence points to it, and freed if it doesn't. IMO, that does not change because there was a gun involved.

But in the end, I believe that it is the major motivator in 99% of the GZ haters here.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If you believe that, you aren't looking at the evidence.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you would read my follow up you would see that I completely agree with you. However, after he was ultimately charged, there was no way to prove murder 2, so that is an over charge.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Blacks are very protective when it comes to their fellow black brothers being shot.
> 
> They want to be the ones pulling the trigger on black people.
> 
> And get upset when other races do the shooting.  ..


Like Muslims?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Rabbi...  How can I say this..........?

If this were a fair, apolitical, everyday, run of the mill case.

There wouldn't even be a Court Trial.  This should never even have gone to Court.

I'm not sure evidence, reasonable doubt, self-defense or even the Rule of Law is applicable in this case.

This is a Lynch Mob organized and led by the left


----------



## Vox (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



of course it is about guns and SYG law. therefore MSM lied about his race.
and the racial stir-up is designed to provoke ritos so the feds can be involved.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.
> ...



Reasonable theory, and probably correct with a lot of GZ haters, but I don't think it's as pervasive as the gun issue.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Omg ad lib police injury zing!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That was the gun I was introduced too. A bolt action .22 caliber rifle. Never took it apart. Just shot it.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The bed wetters went so far as to doctor the 911 evidence, and manipulate the public by portraying TM as a puffy faced 12 year old, and GZ as a stereotypical white guy in a pickup truck.

We're dealing with some truly sick people here.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



1) Calling the police doesn't create a confrontation.
2) Following someone doesn't create a confrontation. Especially after you stop following and are walking back to your car. 
3) He was never told not to follow. He was told he didn't have to. 
4) The only evidence we have is evidence supporting Trayvon jumping Zimmerman.

Now could Zimmerman have started the fight? It's possible. There is absolutely no evidence of that, but it's possible. But the Prosecution has the burden to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt. The Prosecution was completely unable to prove that Zimmerman caused the confrontation.

That's the facts of the case. You're assuming Zimmerman started the confrontation. There is no evidence of that. Period.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> This holster theory is so stupid the prosecution would not even bring it up in their already sham case. This case was only brought to trial to stop the black riots.



Actually..they did bring it up in the cross.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.



That's a hell of a lot of speculation Mr Brain. People really need to stop assuming that they know how other people think.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Bernster triple objection zing!

This is an ass whipping


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Do you shoot them and then watch how long it takes them to die?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Borillar said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Again, bull shit. The majority of us were clearly stating that we needed to wait until the trial. None of us were there so we can't know what happened. Of course not all were saying that, just as not all lefties were saying the opposite. But your generalization is complete bull shit. The only people who weren't interested in facts and a trial were the lefties.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You just helped to make our point. Thanks!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sometimes.  Depends on what kind of mood I'm in and if I'm super hungry or I just ate.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

So, West just spanked Bernie.  That asshole question about putting your hand over the mouth and expecting to see blood would only make sense IF there was testimony or evidence that TM had done that move to GZ after his nose started bleeding out under his nose.  

West exposed Bernie's fallacy rather adroitly.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 9, 2013)

g5000 said:


> It's about Trayvon Martin being Barack Obama's son.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Congrats, you made a point, you don't always.  You normally just come off sounding abusive.  

So why are you here everyday if you're a real attorney?  Retired?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Clearly you have no idea about the facts in this case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Shipping just got laughed at for leaving the dead man cannot stand.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If you need a break I can fill in for ya, Sarah.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



How many times would you allow your head to be slammed into concrete before your feared for your life? Simple question, how about you answer it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well now I see why you're such a fan of Di Matio.  Thanks for the heads up, I'll be sure and hide my dog if you ever come over.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > For those with comprehension problems...
> ...



Does the backpedaling help get the sand out?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



As I stated in the OP, the left doesn't give a shit about right or wrong, they only care about winning. It's their M.O. you see it in every elected democrat official, every democrat policy, and every political argument.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Best part of the Dr's testimony was where he explained the stunning effects of the skull impacts by saying (paraphrased) "If you've every hit your head really hard,  you know what that feels like".
> ...




just curious.  who was on top?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And you just ducked the question. 

(a) I am NOT here every day.  I have been able to enjoy this the last couple of days, however.

And (B) what difference would it make in your world to find out that I am a lawyer?  You seem not to believe it.  So what?  I don't much care what you believe.  But I do see through your transparent petty deflection effort.  

Now, stop waffling.  Have you at long last come to realize that there IS a reasonable doubt in this case?  Are you capable of admitting as much, finally?


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Lets be clear though, neither Murder 2 or Manslaughter are plausible.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Slamming Ravi's head into the ground wouldn't damage anything vital.

A swift kick in the ass could cause a brain hemorage though.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Hey, Dillo.  Just go a little easier on me today, I think I need a break.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

The prosecution needs to buy their experts from the expert store the defense gets theirs at.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Right to "self defense" as defined, where exactly?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 9, 2013)

The Press are magicians! The press was able to turn a man of hispanic heritage into a white man and according to the pictures I saw, the press was able to turn a 17 year old kid into a 13 year old kid. 
The press pulled a lot of magic tricks in this case which just adds to the confusion.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I wouldn't get out of my car and follow someone I thought was dangerous to begin with.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Lol. You have your experts confused.

I won't be sewving you dawg.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Or, Sarie, I guess you can just ignore the question.

That would sure be easier than having to admit that even you now realize that an acquittal is warranted based on the STATE'S failure to prove the case Beyond a Reasonable Doubt.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



no problem--your an integral part of these proceedings


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I agree with you. However, there is a body, and if you are going to charge someone with a felony it has to be one of the two. Can they prove either one? I don't think so. Does his self defense hold up? Hell yea. Shouldn't have been brought to trial.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



It's Zimmerman's contention that he defended himself.  If events didn't unfold in exactly the way Zimmerman says, he certainly has a motivation to lie, though, doesn't he?  Who doesn't understand that?

I  remember when I was a kid and did something that I just KNEW would get me in trouble.  As a consequence, I lied to my parents in an effort to avoid that possibility.  In fact, something I read about 20 years ago stated that trying to avoid punishment is the overwhelming main reason why ALL people lie.  That includes adults who screw up something and know they're going to catch hell if truth be told.

Now, conservatives like to say that they see the world how it is instead of through rose-colored glasses like they seem to believe liberals see the world.  Well, are conservatives here going to tell me that they don't believe that someone who commits a crime isn't inclined to lie his ass off if he thinks it will make the difference between going to prison and going free?

This question here is why are conservatives so willing to believe Zimmerman when there is so much about his story that just doesn't ring true.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I tend to let others argue with them. Liberals are usually backing an indefensible position. 

One thing I learned from Alinsky:


			
				 a leftist zealot said:
			
		

> Rule 5: Ridicule is man's most potent weapon.



With as stupid as these bed wetters are, the ammo is unlimited.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > _Unlike_ our good pal, Sarie, the jurors are all but certain to realize that the EVIDENCE shows that TM was ON TOP of GZ (as the balance of the evidence demonstrates).
> ...



You are confused on the function of reasonable doubt. In this country, no one gets convicted on reasonable doubt. Reasonable doubt is the bar that the prosecution has to hurdle over to get a conviction. The have to prove *beyond a reasonable doubt* that GZ did not act in self-defense.

That is the only way reasonable doubt comes into play.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If he hadn't been following Martin there would not have been a confrontation.  What part of that do you not understand?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Who

Oh that's first.

Whats on top.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...









Believe me I could tell.  That's why I made the statement I did.  Normally I like your posts but on this issue you are just flat wrong.  Politics and race have nothing to do with this case (nor should they ever), flat out GZ is a dumb jackass.  

We don't know what occurred that terrible night but we can look at the evidence and make a very well informed assumption...or series of assumptions if you will.  

We KNOW that GZ followed TM and called 9/11.  
We KNOW that 9/11 told him they didn't need him to follow TM. 
We KNOW that eventually GZ broke off his tail and started to walk back to his truck.
We KNOW that TM then followed GZ back to GZ's truck and began to assault GZ.  
We KNOW that GZ had water stains on his back and that TM had water stains on his knees.
We KNOW the GZ had a bashed in nose and lacerations on the back of his head.
We KNOW that TM had abrasions on his hand and a gunshot wound to his torso.

ALL the rest is BS that you, and a whole host of other pundits and ambulance chasers have spewed out in an attempt to influence the jury and the legal system.  It began with that scumbag NBC PA who edited the 9/11 tape to make it seem as if GZ was a racist and it has continued on with scurrilous bastards like Spike Lee and others like him.

The facts are we KNOW that GZ is not racist.  Period.  Any claim that he is ignores every bit of evidence that he wasn't,and casts the utterer as a non-thinking propagandist.

W also know that a young man was tragically killed in the prime of his life.  We also know that he was complicit in his death.  He too could have simply walked away but he didn't.  He CHOSE to pursue GZ back to GZ's truck.  At that point,while GZ certainly instigated the encounter,  TM (IMO) escalated that encounter to its tragic end.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He testified for Drew Peterson and Phil Spector.  How low will you go for $400 an hour.



I would testify that  Mother Teresa is a whore for that.


----------



## Survivalist (Jul 9, 2013)

The trial is both equal parts race and guns.

Please understand there are only two groups of "supervictims."  Blacks and Jews.  Anyone doing anything against either group, or individual of either group is a racist.

If Zimmy was Jewish---at least a liberal democrat with connections--- this never would have made it  further than the 3rd page on the local paper.

The leftists in the major news media and governments are absoulety opposed to stand your ground laws.  For the power elite like mayor Bloomberg and Obama, it is allowable for your own personal bodyguards to shoot people threating you, but for simple common people----they are too unworthy of this right.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


How do you think Z got his gun if he was lying on top of it being beat?

Also, why didn't his medical exam uncover some nasty bruising on his lower back?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Ha! At least he thinks. What can be said of you?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice wrap up by West.

Bernie looks even sillier, now.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Amazing isn't it.

In Florida you can follow a kid in the dark, shoot him for no reason, tell the coppers you are part of the neighborhood watch and they let you go.

Great place.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Yeah... a teen CAN'T be a danger when they are elbowing you, beating your head against the ground, etc 

Rather than limiting the ability of someone trying to defend themselves, I teach my kids not to do things like TM was accustomed to doing


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Di Maio has been excused.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



What's on SECOND!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Di Maio has been excused.



Much to the relief of the prosecution!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You clearly haven't read the other Zimmerman threads, to make a statement like that.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The prosecution needs to buy their experts from the expert store the defense gets theirs at.



Come on, give the prosecution a break, it's a lot easier to present the facts than it is to try to make a case out of thin air.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Politics b startin!

Hang on to your seats!


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



We have laws like that in Texas too.

It's an effort to keep insipid parasites like you out.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick primer on Napoleon Bonaparte????  City manager????


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I don't know.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Di Maio says that just because a witness didn't hear any banging or hitting doesn't mean Zimmerman's head wasn't hit against the concrete. THIS debunks another part of the state's case.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

City Manager! Putting the politicians on trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Or, Sarie, I guess you can just ignore the question.
> 
> That would sure be easier than having to admit that even you now realize that an acquittal is warranted based on the STATE'S failure to prove the case Beyond a Reasonable Doubt.





NOW, Sarie will answer.

No doubt.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Yeah, what ever happened to Gawdawg...did he slink away in shame?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



We "don't" know many of the things you posted as we "do" know.

Hence the trial.

And I am not making up stuff here. Thus far..Zimmerman's story really doesn't check out.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The evidence does not support his head being slammed into the concrete.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Quick primer on Napoleon Bonaparte????  City manager????



Emperor of France.  Lost to Wellington at Waterloo


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Quick primer on Napoleon Bonaparte????  City manager????



Is he short?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Third base.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I always f that up. If what's on second then why is on top.

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh. The politics is on.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Hostile witness?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> George's FATHER is the one who first identified George as "white Hispanic."  It wasn't the media, it was  his father.  A half black man or woman in the USA is always identified by the media as black.  Also by just about everyone in the country. If you are half black in America, you are identified as black.







> George's FATHER is the one who first identified George as "white Hispanic."



Oh please do provide us with a link for that.



This is what I heard his father said:



> His father called him a "Spanish speaking minority" with many black relatives and friends.



Trayvon Martin Case: George Zimmerman's Race Is A Complicated Matter


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It has been since even before this case got filed!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

He testified that he knew of a case where a guy got his heart completely blown out and ran seventy five feet.



What are the chances of that?  Bigger than  winning the power ball lottery.

But this is the Zimmerman trial and God is on his side, so.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



In individual state law.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Dusting is dangerous, I don't mess around


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Given that he has more experience in the facets of this case than you or your liberal friends put together, he probably believes that the facts he gives will confuse you  more than benefit you. You ignorant tool.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Gotta love it.

Bet you are a "right to lifer" too.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nice wrap up by West.
> 
> Bernie looks even sillier, now.



You should quit eating those shrooms.  You're hallucinating again.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That was not the question, care to try again?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

angry mo fo can't remember shit


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...








It's called adrenaline.  How do you think little women pick cars up off of their children.  I don't know, my guess is because they didn't bother to look.  The one thing that has struck me about this case is how poorly the investigation was done.  From the beginning there was no real attempt to do a good job.  Even the prosecutions medical examiner never bothered to physically inspect GZ.  She based her opinions on photographs.  That's stupid.

Whenever I testify in a case I know BOTH sides stories inside out.  I study every aspect of the case before me.  To do otherwise is simply stupid.  I value my reputation far too much to ever cut corners.  The prosecution cut almost every corner there is.  They believed (IMO) they could crucify GZ in the media so felt they could get away with a shoddy job.  That's why their case is so weak.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Hostile witness?



The politics did it but they damn sure want to be distancing themselves from it now.

Elections ya know. ; )


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

*obfuscator!*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Di Maio has been excused.
> ...



Agreed. Did you hear how many times the prosecution objected? Still the defense got what they wanted out of him.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Mustang said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



You're missing the point. The point is the question of why the lefties were so convinced that GZ was guilty even before they heard ANY evidence, ANY witnesses, and way before there was a trial?

It's because a man defended himself with a gun.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's correct.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Quite so. Most righties had their panties in a twist that it was even going to trial in the first place.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

He's abobbin' and aweavin' !  

Can they call Angela Corey next?  Bitch


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The key flashlight at the T is starting to light it up now.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Does it look like the city manager is happy to be there?


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.



if GZ was black and TM white the  libs would not care


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Not listening to this testimony?  Who's on first, what's on second, etc..

I'm sure you can escape this redirect with that old saw.  Jeezus..


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2013)

Both the Left and the Right have had their own pre-trial convictions. Those on the Left have aggressively accused GZ, while those on the Right have constantly defended him. It is what it is. If both conservatives and liberals would simply behave themselves and withhold judgment until the case resolved, we'd all be the better for it. But we can't have that, now can we? ;-)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Norton Bonaparte. How ironic his name, for this is the Liberal's Battle at Waterloo. I detected partiality towards the Martin family when he granted them "courtesy" by not playing the tape in the presence of law enforcement.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...







You made the claim that GZ is racist.  That is provably wrong.  You then further compound your problem by claiming the whole state is racist.  That just marks you out as a kook.  I like you, but you need to step back, calm down and look at things in a dispassionate way.
Emotions clutter up the mental landscape and do you no favors in a case like this.

And yes we do KNOW the things I posted.  All of those facts have been entered into evidence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Nope. Lucky for him he was just excused.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Not listening to this testimony?  Who's on first, what's on second, etc..
> 
> I'm sure you can escape this redirect with that old saw.  Jeezus..



Sarie, while you are still busy ducking the question, let's get you focused.

Mark O'M called the City Manager for a reason.

I submit it's a good reason.  Maybe more than one good reason.

Do you have even the first clue?

I doubt it.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Survivalist said:


> The trial is both equal parts race and guns.
> 
> Please understand there are only two groups of "supervictims."  Blacks and Jews.  Anyone doing anything against either group, or individual of either group is a racist.
> 
> ...



I agree that race is a factor but I don't agree that they are equal factors. There are no white people involved in this.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Well no.

It's because a grown man got out of his car after calling 911, chased an unarmed kid that was not involved in any criminal activity into a dark courtyard, and shot him.

Then the cops let the killer go.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Attorneys are at the sidebar.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 9, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Don't you just hate all those irrational righties threatening to riot if Zimmerman is found guilty?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Norton Bonaparte. How ironic his name, for this is the Liberal's Battle at Waterloo. I detected partiality towards the Martin family when he granted them "courtesy" by not playing the tape in the presence of law enforcement.



The family decided to not have the police there, just crump and Natalie Jackson. HaHaHa!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Court has been recessed for 15 minutes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Not listening to this testimony?  Who's on first, what's on second, etc..
> 
> I'm sure you can escape this redirect with that old saw.  Jeezus..



We're multi tasking.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Nice wrap up by West.
> ...



Unlike you and Sarie, I actually track what's happening.

Get an adult to assist you, kid.  You clearly are quite lost.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Then what exactly made the cuts on the back of his head? I don't want assumptions provide evidence.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey,  the judge took off the necklace.   I have secret powers


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



I think there are two groups defending "Trayvon's" side of the story. The blacks led by Al Sharpton and his gang and then we have the white liberals who see this as an opportunity to use a dead black to make the case for gun control. First and foremost it's racial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

No justice, no pizza!


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Survivalist said:
> 
> 
> > The trial is both equal parts race and guns.
> ...



No white people involved? Zimmerman used to be white before he became a white hispanic. Don't you read the news?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Norton Bonaparte. How ironic his name, for this is the Liberal's Battle at Waterloo. I detected partiality towards the Martin family when he granted them "courtesy" by not playing the tape in the presence of law enforcement.



He is obviously Haitian.  

Where the only racial genocide in the Western Hemisphere occurred.  In 1804 when Haitians rebelled against their French overlords and killed every white person, every man, woman and child of white heritage, on the Island


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Hey nit wit, here's a clue for you: I'm talking about before the trial, before any real evidence came out. When the left was saying he's guilty before they even knew anything other than his name. It's a different story now that the trial is almost done and the evidence is public knowledge.

Jesus Christ you guys are ignorant.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

My application is in to become Hispanic.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?



The pros needs to rethink their experts.  And the politic part just started.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



guns is just part of the issue here with this case.

What a load of fucking partisan bullshit. They both care about winning you moron.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.
> ...



I think it has more to do with race. It fits the narative.

It certainly was viewed as a way to advance racial tension.

I'm sure there was hope for marginalizing the Castle Doctrine also, but I think the racism of the left was the primary motivation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Don't you feel the least bit embarrassed by lying ?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 9, 2013)

The left is rabid over the fact that the evidence in the case doesn't match the evidence in their heads.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Of course.  You have all kinds of time to track this trial because you don't have anything better to do, old man.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Hey,  the judge took off the necklace.   I have secret powers



Can you do something about the headband?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Some yes, just as some lefties sided with us. it doesn't change the fact that your post was complete partisan bull shit.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Survivalist said:
> 
> 
> > The trial is both equal parts race and guns.
> ...



According to the origonal narative GZ was white, before he was a "white hispanic".


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Except.. that is not all that happened, and evidence shows it did not happen in the way you state...

But then again.. you are a person who loves to put out myth as fact to support your stance


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Norton Bonaparte. How ironic his name, for this is the Liberal's Battle at Waterloo. I detected partiality towards the Martin family when he granted them "courtesy" by not playing the tape in the presence of law enforcement.
> ...



How telling...


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?



Excellent testimony by the defense ME.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.
> ...



Agreed, but in the end I believe that the main issue with the lefties is the gun.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Old man--that's cute. I managed to get in 18 holes of golf this morning while you were slaving away here. Thanks for your efforts--you seem to have the crowd appropriately riled up.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?
> ...



I heard the Bonaparte testimony, so I'm up to speed on the political climate today.

I missed most of the pathologist's testimony, which is a bummer for me.  I spend a lot of time with doctors, and enjoy their testimony, even though most think it to be dry.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?
> ...



The ME took a thumpin..


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it's more of a racial issue. 

Would this case even be here if it were two black or two hispanic men?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



really?  cite one example where this happened.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Survivalist said:
> ...



True, and that is why it went viral. But early on it was clear that this wasn't so, and all they have left now is the gun issue. That's why despite the fact that no whites are involved, they still fight on.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



After all the reporting hashed out most of the facts, and the threats to riot motivated the State of Fla to press charges I was plucking the wadded panties out of my ass.

I have no problem admitting that.

This trial is complete bullshit. The fact that it took threats of civil unrest to even make it happen, and now that it has happened, GZ should be getting compensated by the state and the media.

He is a victim of liberal mobs.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



The ME wasn't bad IMHO. He cracked me up when he was asked some questions and he'd get this incredulous look on his face like .." are you serious ? "


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



are you sure about that?

Di Maio also testified that lacerations to the back Zimmerman's head were consistent with his head striking a concrete sidewalk.

Forensic expert: Gunshot wound indicates Trayvon was atop Zimmerman | Fox News


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Wake said:


> I think it's more of a racial issue.
> 
> Would this case even be here if it were two black or two hispanic men?



No, that is what brought it to national attention but since then, the issue is the right to defend yourself, especially with a gun. That is the only reason that the left hasn't moved on from this case.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I didn't hear it, so how so?  I feel rather certain that Bernie didn't "thump" anyone.  Did he handle cross?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> No justice, no pizza!



Wait.

There's pizza?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



What really sucks for him is that no matter what happens in this case, his life is over.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



George Zimmerman.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



you do realize even the prosecutor's witnesses do not support your claim...

or do you just enjoy lying?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



for no reason?  zimmerman claimed the reason was self defense and so far, that appears to be true.

stop lying.  it really makes you look stupid.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.



How many blows into the concrete with your head does it take before it becomes something more than "just a fight"??????


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



IIRC it was a month after the incident that it was even reported on.

When the reports came out they were deliberately false, intended to manipulate people and give the race hustlers an issue to run with. It's yet another example of how low leftists will go the promote racial hatred. They have no interest whatever in equality or harmony. They profit from hatred and animosity.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That's exactly the way it happened.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wake said:


> I think it's more of a racial issue.
> 
> Would this case even be here if it were two black or two hispanic men?



It is certainly about race, not guns.  And about Obama's son.  Once Obama tagged the dead kid as his son, the people who hate Obama wanted to see the guy who killed the kid get away with it, and the people who like Obama wanted to see the guy who killed the kid go to prison.

So the media is providing the theater the rubes crave.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You seem to have been watching and commenting as much as anyone, lass.

But it's ok for you because you enjoy your own mindless hypocrisy.



To be fair about it, I don't mind your hypocrisy either.  It amuses me greatly to watch you flop around and flail and flounder.

But, despite the investment of time you have committed to in here, you still are not up to that whole admitting reasonable doubt thing, eh?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Folks, let's not argue whether GZ is guilty or not in this thread. There are plenty of threads about that. This one was started to discuss the political divide that exists in those of us watching the case, and the motivations for the two stances.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.
> ...



One punch can be deadly.

I take any threat of violence seriously. Any fight can become a deadly encounter.

Trial starts in 6th Street punching death | KXAN.com


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's more of a racial issue.
> ...



Where are you seeing evidence of that ? The gun used in this case was fully legal and Zimmerman passed all the background checks for having it yet it STILL was used in a killing. Not good material for demanding gun control.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



cite evidence from the trial to back up your assertion


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's more of a racial issue.
> ...



I respect you, but I disagree with you a bit, Pred.

This issue became a media sensation because of the way the media distorted the facts while stirring up notions of racism. They even called Zimmerman a White-Hispanic. That has always been at the core, and even though the Martin family's attorney stated the issue wasn't about race, I'm sure it still is in the hearts of some of those who continue to hate George Zimmerman. Because of their hate for GZ, with their view of him as a racist murderer, they will grasp at any string they can to punish him. They'll accuse him of being a wuss, a wannabe cop, a bad student, a racist, and a liar. They gun issue is one means to punish him for supposedly being a racist. 

They will not move from this issue, and if GZ is acquitted, there will likely be violence from some as well as great anger.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,  the judge took off the necklace.   I have secret powers
> ...



I tried, there must be s-o-o-t clogging my psychokinesis abilities


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Yes but my point is that here they are today, well after we all found out that GZ isn't white, they are still trying to convict GZ despite the fact that tghe evidence and witness testimony says otherwise. Why then are they still arguing? It's because of the gun issue.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



how you know it's not about guns is b/c Sharpton ,Jackson and the NAACP  got involved


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Swallow is too stupid to understand that she looks stupid.

It's a vicious cycle...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Please tell me we are about to see Ben Crump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I'm sure we all amuse you, you're such a big deal lawyer.  Poor lia, you just don't have much to do anymore, do you.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



There is rarely ANY good case to promote gun control, yet the bed wetters salivate over every chance to dance in the blood of a victim.

Of course when they have a chance to demonize a victim that protected themselves with a gun....

Well here we are.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Ah the faggot in the conservative rears it's ugly head.

And no you fucking homo, I don't want you to swallow my man juice.

Stay in Texas you flamer.

It's the land of Beer, Steers and Queers, PeterEater.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPVC8Y4aJdc]Beers, Steers, and Queers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



you serve as a constant reminder of how much BS exists in the virtual world.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

I got banned from the sanford tv website for saying that I think Sanford had a lot of peckerwoods.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Judge not lest you dig the first shovel full.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



No evidence, it's pure speculation. I wasn't able to understand why the lefties were still so adamant that GZ fry for this. GZ wasn't white so I couldn't understand why they were still fighting. It's the fact that he used a gun and the Stand-Your-Ground law.

The reason it's good material for more gun control is that if he's convicted, they can trot out TM's photo and use it to garner support for elimination of one or more of these things:

1. Stand Your Ground
2. Concealed Carry
3. Armed Self Defense


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



^ more completely transparent deflection efforts.

Still not up to admitting what you have essentially already acknowledged, eh Sarie?



Although you are pitiable and pathetic, your devotion to the cause of your own vapidity is quite amusing.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



You know he's just going to quote the prosecutions failed claim. Don't waste your time. Just point at him and laugh like the rest of us do.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Good point, but you still have 2 differnt races involved, and GZ looks white enough and have a german last name. They're not focused at all on his hispanic heritage.

I don't mean to diminish your point that they're trying their damnedest to promote the notion TM would be alive had the Castle Doctrine/CHL laws not existed, and that the world would be a better place (somehow) with a violent teenage thug in prison for killing GZ.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

oh lord---high tech testimony.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



oh I can read my own shit the next day and cringe


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I got banned from the sanford tv website for saying that I think Sanford had a lot of peckerwoods.



You might as well called them a bunch of crackers...the two are pretty much synonymous.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Now that I work from home, I get my entertainment where I can find it.  Daytime TV is not all that great as you probably already know.  

As for the amount of BS?  Just by law of averages alone, this website vs the very few Lefties on it, says the Right Wingnuts own most of it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> oh lord---high tech testimony.



At least they're not copying the state's mistake of using Skype.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I got banned from the sanford tv website for saying that I think Sanford had a lot of peckerwoods.





Good job, I love that word.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



entertainment ?  by all means. and rep----don't ever forget how valuable rep is !!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

The Sanford Herald - Eloise Dilligard celebrates her 50th birthday with family friends


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Wake said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I think we're arguing two different things. There is no doubt that the Martin Family believes that TM was followed because he was black, and that may be true, but my question was "why are the lefties here and in the media still so adamantly convinced GZ is guilty?" They need him to be because of the gun issue.

I don't claim that race isn't a factor, on the contrary, but IMO, the guns are the major factor. Especially here.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The prosecution needs to buy their experts from the expert store the defense gets theirs at.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I got banned from the sanford tv website for saying that I think Sanford had a lot of peckerwoods.
> ...



dirty old woman


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Like I said, we're dealing with some truly sick people in regards to the bed wetting liberals around here.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue. 
But like the gun issue, its only part of the story here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The prosecution needs to buy their experts from the expert store the defense gets theirs at.



The state should have bought their prosecutors from the Dollar Store.


They would have gotten better quality.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot about the all important rep.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> But like the gun issue, its only part of the story here.



yet most of his 911 calls are not about black people.

why is it very few on the left know facts about this case?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> But like the gun issue, its only part of the story here.



Balderdash---the first person to even mention race was the police operator


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

What's with the twitter feeds being shown on HLN during showing the trial as it progresses? And note how all the comments are PRO Martin.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Or, Sarie, I guess you can just ignore the question.
> ...



Is third time a charm, Sarie?

Or, are you still in full "duck and cover and bob and weave and evade" mode?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?



Lol. Nah, go back to bed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



now get back and pay attention--we need you to focus so you understand this


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Like I said, I don't really disagree.

Perhaps it's a symbiotic issue so to speak. Both issues are feeding both naratives.

White guys with legal guns are killing innocent black children in the streets. It's an old narative that comes from the '50-60's when it really was a problem, and it garnered widespread demands from all races that such incidents be stopped.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all!  Did I miss anything important this morning?
> ...



Hehe, I wish.  I was out "fake lawyering."


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution needs to buy their experts from the expert store the defense gets theirs at.
> ...



Best quote from the Defense ME was when he was asked how much he's been paid so far...

First question how much are you getting paid... I get about $400/hr 

Second question how much have you been paid so far... it's only been about $2400 so far, this was an easy case to figure out.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> ...



How often do they know the facts of any case, let alone allow the facts to be used to win an arguement against them?

We're talking about liberals here, not intelligent adults.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



First time I heard that was in the movie The Right Stuff.  It was in that little bar where Chuck Yeager was introduced and the lady behind the bar said it.  

Peckahhh Woood..

Sam Shepherd was so good in that part.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



I did that earlier today on a couple of matters.

Since then, I have knocked out one pending motion.  And of course, I also learned a boat load about lawyering Florida style.  

I have also reaffirmed my belief that avoiding nimrods like Sarie is a key to rational jury selection.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



quite the homophobic rant from the tolerant liberal ^


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

This woman will be the final witness for the defense.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Its race and guns, the perfect combination for demlibtardians and the left wing media.

Its not about right and wrong with these clowns,  its about their political agenda.

liberals are the lowest form of human life.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> ...



when he stated these punks are always getting away with this then yeah its safe to presume this to be the case. Like i stated this isn't the sole reason behind all this. 

i personally think Zimmerman will walk


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You know they changed it to the more socially acceptable "Peckerwood" right? What they really called them would have been to crude for that movie.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What's with the twitter feeds being shown on HLN during showing the trial as it progresses? And note how all the comments are PRO Martin.



The twitter feed shown, is only as good as the editor picking out which messages to show on the TV.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You're seeming a little obsessed with me now.  I can't help it if you all ran off all the Dems here with your boring posts.  Go find someone else to focus on.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> ...



only for identification purposes-------------------HOLY SHIT!  they were PROFILING, they should all be locked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the fact remains,  if both guys were white or if both guys were black, this story would not have even made the local news in Sanford.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The "punks" who kept getting away are *unlikely* to have been "blacks" if the majority of his reports were not about suspicious blacks.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That's PRETEND lawyering.

Get your lawyeree jive right.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> But like the gun issue, its only part of the story here.



I'm not talking about Zimmerman's motives here. I'm theorizing on what is the motivation for the lefties steadfast belief that GZ is guilty.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> This woman will be the final witness for the defense.


Omah god!  George and his wife have a black friend!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the twitter feeds being shown on HLN during showing the trial as it progresses? And note how all the comments are PRO Martin.
> ...



Yeah, and it's all pro martin.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



great...punks is now code word for black


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

In reference to the other photo the police officer showed her: "I did not know the person&#8217;s name. I had seen him in passing probably earlier that day but I didn&#8217;t know who he was." *She says she now knows it was Martin.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> This woman will be the final witness for the defense.



I thought they're still trying to get the guy with the animation in. And Crump, too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the twitter feeds being shown on HLN during showing the trial as it progresses? And note how all the comments are PRO Martin.
> ...



A lot of the feeds have chat or tweets and mods to kick or include.  I got some messages edited on click orlando because I suck at speaking tv edit worthy.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



STILL deflecting, eh Sarie?

Since you seem to have latched on to me, I think it's just fair and polite to provide the same degree of attention right back at ya.  

This is PARTICULARLY true where you are being so cowardly and evasive.

Not that I expected anything better from you.

I just want to remind you that what you are doing isn't actually going unnoticed.

*HEY GANG!  LOOK!  Sarie is DUCKING some more!*


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



context fuckstain context


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > This woman will be the final witness for the defense.
> ...



It could be the final witness for the day, or for the defense period. I can't be too entirely sure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



^ shitstain just said fuckstain.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> ...



guns, race, bad law, and  a kid/boy/young adult was killed over stupidity.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The thing that gets me is that they were convinced GZ was guilty even before they knew ANYTHING at all about the case, and still today, when any reasonable person would have to conclude that at least there is reasonable doubt, they still doggedly cling to GZ's guilt. They never even attempt to look at it objectively. Why is that?

I believe that it's partially about a black man dying but mostly about guns, and self-defense with a gun.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I believe that they are going to rest tomorrow. Don't know if there will be more witnesses, but I think so.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Snook! I saw you pass by on the feed.

You suck at edit  speak too.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I'm sure Sarah knows


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



*which should have applied to Martin since he was the one being followed and reported on *

Yes! George violated the "No following and reporting on" law.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



well to speak for myself i do think Zimmerman is guilty s something...maybe manslaughter at most, but the evidence doesnt support anything. To many holes that are not being filled to flesh out the complete story. 

Hence he will walk, But Zimmerman is a liar.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snook! I saw you pass by on the feed.
> 
> You suck at edit  speak too.



Watch it, peckerwood!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



Then son you live in the wrong country.... What you want is a authoritarian government like China.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



there is nothing wrong with the law,  the rest if true.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I really don't think that's what he meant, thanatos. He doesn't trust them, he doesn't mean to abolish them.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



what did he lie about?   his story has been consistent from the beginning and the evidence supports his version of what happened.

I understand that you WANT him to be a liar, but there is no proof that he lied about anything.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Of course I don't claim that every lefty believes the same way. But you're only the 3rd one here that waited for the trial and has a somewhat objective opinion.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



well that certainly is an intelligent explanation



what context do you refer to and how does the context mean he was talking about black people.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The state spent 70k on owens to dick around with the 911 call for 700 hours and then get called a quack at Frye and not even testify.

The state needs to stfu and figure out what the word "budget" means.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



There is no need for this law at all.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Liberals will drool forever about minorities who they feel are victimized. Guns don't matter.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



As Boris the Animal would say:







No hard feelings, friend.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You're pretty sad really.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



It codifies the definition of self defense,  it is a good law.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Zimmerman saying that martin said " your going to die tonight" is fucking hack. 

Seriously nobody says this unless you are in a die hard movie.....
Remove your partisanship for a second and at least admit that was fucking stupid.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



self defense is self defense and you don't need added laws in order to promote self defense.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...




The fucker ate Skittles for Christ's sake. He coulda said anything.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



and how exactly do you know that he did not say that?   were you there?  maybe you should volunteer as a witness since you KNOW what was said and who said it.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Self defense is already a viable defense.  Hence the name.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



No, in most state statutes self defense is a very subjective term.   The Fla law defines when it is, and is not, OK to use deadly force to defend yourself.  

It is a good and needed law.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I am presuming that the rash of breaks in's have been done by black kids or people as of late. 

Then you have the fact his father is well a racist, and you have to at least consider that for a moment. 

Does this make him guilty? NO, but it does paint a picture at least of Zimmerman. Racist does not equal guilt of murder though. 

Like i said Context and i feel this opinion of mine is quite fair.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It doesnt matter . it is how a free country operates. You cant judge Juries by the action of others.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Wow this was stupid


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



no


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Yes, all the Fla law does is clarify when you can legally use deadly force to defend yourself.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



sigh....You are one of these people i see....Rational thought does not sit well with partisans.....Oh well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

They got through her entire testimony without R2D2 and his friends trying to break in.


How about that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Ms. Dilligard has been excused.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Wow, I guess that settles it      too much paxil with your vodka, plasma?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Eh?


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The left is rabid over the fact that the evidence in the case doesn't match the evidence in their heads.



It's freaking them out.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



UHHH,, OK,  you are not being partisan when you KNOW that TM did not say that and that GZ made it up.   Speaking of lack of rational thought,  you are the poster child.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Does the law say you can harass some kid into a fight, then shoot him when you start losing?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> They got through her entire testimony without R2D2 and his friends trying to break in.
> 
> 
> How about that.



It's really funny to me watching Bernie attempt to work with technology.  It is fairly apparent he still uses a bag phone and an Apple 2e.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> They got through her entire testimony without R2D2 and his friends trying to break in.
> 
> 
> How about that.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ms. Dilligard has been excused.



Nicely played staggering the ear witnesses


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > They got through her entire testimony without R2D2 and his friends trying to break in.
> ...



His home computer is a Commodore VIC-20


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



which part of that simple statement confuses you? Let me go at it this way... It is stupid to assume a jury will do something because some other jury did in another case. Now say you dont trust juries is to say you dont trust the system. I would love for him to show a more fair system of justice anywhere in the world.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

The Breeze said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The left is rabid over the fact that the evidence in the case doesn't match the evidence in their heads.
> ...



their little heads are imploding,  their made-up case is falling apart as the truth comes out.   

these silly ass liberals would be much happier if TM and cracked GZ's skull and killed him.  Then they would be crying in the streets for an acquital.  

Why the fuck can't this case be about getting to the truth instead of a political game?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > They got through her entire testimony without R2D2 and his friends trying to break in.
> ...



2e gez that goes back a bit... sprite programming, fun times.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > They got through her entire testimony without R2D2 and his friends trying to break in.
> ...



I had to look up bag phone. ,  it's true


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the whole purpose of that testimony was to have a black woman say George was her friend.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Through Tracy Martin, he pointed to that being Zimmerman's voice. Deductive reasoning will tell you that there were only two people in that fight, one of them had to be screaming. If what Tracy says is true that it wasn't his son on that tape, it is logical to deduce that Zimmerman was the one screaming on that tape.
> 
> The prosecution has tried one last time to suggest via Zimmerman's deposition "that doesn't sound like me" to Singleton as reason to suggest it was Martin screaming. Game over.



One person (even if it was the father) saying he didn't think it was TM doesn't invalidate the others who claim it was.  TM's father was experiencing grief/stress when he heard the tape, he may still have been in denial about TM's death, I'm sure that will be brought up in closing.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



NO, but the evidence does not support that anything like that happened.

The law does say that when a thug is cracking your head on the concrete and trying to kill you that you can shoot him.   

You lefties just cannot admit that TM was a trouble maker and a thug.   He was probably going to end the same way in some gang bang shootout or drug deal gone sour.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

Was Snooks on the twitter feed for reals?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



i was thnking the same thing.  I think he would love to dip your pigtails into the ink well


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snook! I saw you pass by on the feed.
> ...





dilloduck said:


> I think the whole purpose of that testimony was to have a black woman say George was her friend.



Whatever works


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Simple to you perhaps.

No, he is assuming given the political undertones of this case that the jury will be influenced by such, hence his "lack of faith in juries." I don't trust juries either, but I would much rather be tried by one here than be arbitrarily sentenced in another country. I would much rather not have blind faith in a system which can be susceptible to corruption. But by far, our justice system is far superior to that of any other country in the world, if conducted properly of course.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Through Tracy Martin, he pointed to that being Zimmerman's voice. Deductive reasoning will tell you that there were only two people in that fight, one of them had to be screaming. If what Tracy says is true that it wasn't his son on that tape, it is logical to deduce that Zimmerman was the one screaming on that tape.
> ...



Wishing it wasn't Zimmerman wont make it so.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> His home computer is a Commodore VIC-20



Someone's dating themselves!

Ok, full disclosure...I learned BASIC on a Radio Shack TRS-80.  That's right, a trash80!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Yes--that's exactly what is says. You can also dig their eyeballs out with rusty spoons if you wish.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Dilligard has been excused.
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Through Tracy Martin, he pointed to that being Zimmerman's voice. Deductive reasoning will tell you that there were only two people in that fight, one of them had to be screaming. If what Tracy says is true that it wasn't his son on that tape, it is logical to deduce that Zimmerman was the one screaming on that tape.
> ...


Probably so, but it cannot negate what two police officers testified as to what he said in their presence.  Calling cops liars is not wise.

...especially when they testified under oath.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jury has been excused for the evening.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sarah and I need more entertainment than that---we need high drama damn it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



An obvious lie.

Everyone knows Snoopie is incapable of thinking.  Or thnking.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Which is even worse cause then he is saying he has lack of faith in fellow Americans and believes they  will willfully convict a man out of fear or hate.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



This^


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > His home computer is a Commodore VIC-20
> ...



Yes, it's true. My first computer was a VIC-20. I still have it in a box in my storage room.


One of these days, yes, one of these days, it's going to be worth something.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

My first pc came from Fingerhut and cost about 2500.00. It did not have windows. I had no clue what I was doing so I sold it.
Then I bought a webtv and loved it. Then I went back to a pc a year later..this one with windows.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



In this instance, yes, there's a possibility of that happening. A lot of people are gullible, thanatos, and they will believe anything they are told. Those kinds of people are dangerous. Pred is justified in thinking the way he does. I don't blame him.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



so your entire context is based on an assumption, not facts.

that is quite intelligent.

prove his father is a racist.

your opinion is not fair in the slightest.  it is not based on any facts, rather, your biased ASSumptions


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


 He doesn't have clairvoyance.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> No matter how much emotion Tracy showed, he flatly denied his son as the one screaming. Singleton just confirmed by saying "there was no doubt in my mind that Martin denied that was his son".



Even when he's murdered, a lot of fathers would deny their son screamed "like a girl" just to avoid any possibility of embarrassment.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



No evidence?  I guess it was Martin following Zimmerman around then.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...





If not being a faggot is sick to your faggot mind.

Then being "sick" ain't so bad.

Faggot.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Bernie's office:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Yes he does actually. Our glorious justice system was used to target people in the news business, and justify actions by the NSA. 

One lacks clairvoyance when they believe our justice system is perfect and without flaw.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > His home computer is a Commodore VIC-20
> ...



I learned basic on a heath kit H8 in 1977-78.  My 9th grade science teacher, Mr. Restal, let anyone that maintained a 100 grade in the class to spend all their time on the computer. He handed me a book to take home over the weekend on business basic.  I was coding the next week. Never spent another hour at my regular desk.  He didn't have a cooling system for it so we would spray freon on it. LOL


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sad, but true...


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


I still have my zx-80 and a PCjr.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how much emotion Tracy showed, he flatly denied his son as the one screaming. Singleton just confirmed by saying "there was no doubt in my mind that Martin denied that was his son".
> ...



Does the fact he contradicted two other witnesses not mean much? He implied that those two cops lied. You don't do that when the prosecution has you on cross.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Tomorrow is high drama day.  Must see tv.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 9, 2013)

A mediocre trial, by mediocre lawyers, involving mediocre principals, with mediocre witnesses and mediocre testimony.  Let it be over...........please.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Hmmph, I still have one of them rotary dial cell phones.






Makes it difficult to text, but otherwise works great.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Bullshit.

The law should actually have protected GZ from prosecution, but because of the threats of race riots officials decided to ignore the law and allow GZ to be PERSECUTED in court. 

I hope that after GZ walks the law is given the teeth that it should have, and that no more people are victimized by "professional victims" and their threats to create chaos or over zealous prosecutors trying to make a name for themselves.

TM was a thug, and he ended up where he was likely to end up at the hands of a fellow  thug, if he didn't end up in prison first.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Well, as long as we're dating ourselves, when I was in high school we were learning FORTRAN and punching Hollerith cards.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Wrong.  It instead is true that Florida law on its face mandates that the person who starts it is not able to claim "justification" for what ensues absent a some other factor or factors (like abandoning the fight entirely and then getting it started anew by the other guy).



> 776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.The *justification * described in the preceding sections of this chapter *is not available to a person who:*
> * * *
> (2)&#8195;*Initially provokes* the use of force against himself or herself, *unless*:
> (a)&#8195;*Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm* _and _ that he or she has *exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force* which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; *or*
> ...


 Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



No it doesn't, and it's my oppinion that's not what happened here. The facts tend to support my oppinion, not yours.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



The height of high tech at the first law firm I worked for after law school was an IBM Mag Card III


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Was Snooks on the twitter feed for reals?



On the click Orlando chat.

I put on here 

SNOOKIE IS THAT YOU??!!!

And I got crickets.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




My father brought home a Commodore PET from work:





It was the most amazing thing we'd ever seen.

Truly science fiction come to life.

How times change...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Promise ?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Yeah my first year of col. I had to do fortran 77 on punch cards.  Talk about backwards.    But it admittedly helped you write code that would work the first time. Here I was with my own PCjr running turbo pascal, and having to back up to punch cards.  lol  Took a while for the schools to get enough computers / terminals to let everyone have at it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mustang said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Except for the eye witness testimony, the forensics, and the lack of contrary evidence that completely backs up what Zimmerman story is.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



My grandpa told me something about that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Pinky swear.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



clairvoyance [kl&#603;&#601;&#712;v&#596;&#618;&#601;ns]
n
1. (Psychology) the *alleged* power of perceiving things beyond the natural range of the senses See also extrasensory perception
2. keen intuitive understanding
*******************

#1 doesn't exist...just claimed by scamsters
#2 understanding requires knowledge, not guesswork

The discovery that someone's early prediction of a happening or unknown condition simply means that the person guessed correctly, not that they really knew it would come about or was true from the beginning.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



The part where he was following Martin by walking back to his car.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Isn't that the thing they use at the Burger King?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Bed wetters think they know everything.

The rest of us know they don't know anything.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Well, now you don't seem to know what backpedaling means.  Where am I backpedaling?  I gave  you a definition.  I didn't criticize you; I didn't give you a hard time. I didn't say anything then that I am not saying now.  It is, indeed, a very common usage, to use the term antecedent for ancestor.  So from what am I backpedaling?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



*HEY!!!!!!! * Knock it off. I resemble that remark.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I think the whole purpose of that testimony was to have a black woman say George was her friend.



And it was George's voice


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Did you just figure out I said that?

lol


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You be nice young lady, or I'll whack you in the head with my walker.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What's truly amazing is you have to make up your own narrative of what happened when the facts don't support your viewpoint.

Shooting someone who is on top of you beating you is hardly "for no reason".


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Her testimony that it was George yelling for help was separated from the others.  It puts it back it  in the juries mind today, too.

Not just technical testimony


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > What's your stake in this trial?
> ...


Since you were not present when GZ killed TM, and do not know for a fact what exactly went down, your classifying it as a blatant miscarriage of justice just shows bias, either racist or otherwise.



> Apart from that, I have no stake other than a couple of super important avi wagers riding on the outcome.


Geez, AVI wagers!  That's super important, heh,heh!



> Care to make it three?


I'm not invested in this crime or in AVi wagers like you are.  I want justice to be done.  I think GZ was wrong, but if the jury finds that he was within his rights I'm not losing any sleep over it.  I'm not related to either GZ or TM, and I'm not jumping to conclusions, either.  But thanks for the offer!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tomorrow is high drama day.  Must see tv.



How so?  If the D doesn't get this animation in, don't they just rest?  

What happened to Crump and DD?  Wonder why D didn't think they needed that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's not the point, and I believe it's the most important point in the trial. The father knows like everyone that Trayvon was screaming bloody murder, and it only stops with the gunshot. The bullet stopped the screaming. It's the only logical explanation. Why would GZ be screaming while he fired a shot he knew would at least incapacitate Martin?

Also, the last scream a second before the shot can clearly be heard as "Nooooooo." That's exactly what many people would scream when someone has a gun trained on them by a person who obviously wants to kill someone.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

How come the defense witnesses and defense case all make sense in comparison to the debacle that was the prosecution?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 9, 2013)

As for computers, I first started using them when they were still primarily bookkeeping machines.  (There was no such thing as a home computer or any affordable computer except for government or very huge corporations  when I was in highschool.)  My first computer was one of the original Compaq Presario 486.  When I got it, my son, who was sort of computer savvy--he knew Fortran --helped me set it up.  He was so impressed with it, he and I just knew it was the only computer I would ever need in my lifetime.   And now a terrabyte of hard drive space is pretty much the minimum standard.  

Just back from my luncheon.   Did I miss any riveting testimony?


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



We know he followed Martin, we don't know he walked back to his car.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 9, 2013)

The media made a big deal about a justful case of self defense.

Zimmerman will walk.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> How come the defense witnesses and defense case all make sense in comparison to the debacle that was the prosecution?



One obvious possible answer is pretty simple:

The truth often can be expressed more simply than some convoluted "theory" divorced from reality.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You happen to be talking to someone that takes "AVI wagers" very seriously - I would consider the source and just blame it on nuttiness!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is high drama day.  Must see tv.
> ...



I think they'll call Crump at least before they rest. They just want to get this animation in first.

And it would be super cool if they save DeeDee for last. First to impeach Crump. Second for sheer laughs.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> How come the defense witnesses and defense case all make sense in comparison to the debacle that was the prosecution?



You sitting down?   That revelation must have been a shock


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




  The register at BK is a genius compared to this.

But I could make this one count to infinity...

10 For G=1
20 Print G
30 for H=G+1
40 for G=H
50 Goto 20
60 End

Amazing what is stored for permanent recall in Bio-storage...


EDIT-  now I'm wondering if I remembered that right...seems that for when with next...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 9, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> A mediocre trial, by mediocre lawyers, involving mediocre principals, with mediocre witnesses and mediocre testimony.  Let it be over...........please.



I hope the media is sued for anyone that is serious injured or killed over this shit. This was bull shit from the start.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole purpose of that testimony was to have a black woman say George was her friend.
> ...



Pretty weak since she admitted that she had never even heard Trayvon's.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> How come the defense witnesses and defense case all make sense in comparison to the debacle that was the prosecution?



Because the corroborating evidence presented actually matches the defense's theory of the case.

As to the prosecution: it's sometimes difficult to get a square peg into a round hole.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, is the D dropping the THC/tox report business?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2013)

> Robert Zimmerman Sr. Trayvon Eric Holder Boston Bombing | Mediaite


  Zimmerman is not a black man. He has zero identity in American culture as a black person.  Being Hispanic does not mean he is not a racist.  Everything he has said and done  proves him to be a racist against blacks. Everything his father and brother have said in public and the media proves their whole family is racist.  You choose not to see it that way; that's your problem.  I have serious, serious doubts those photos are of his ancestors.  I know it is obvious he has not lead the life of a black person in America and going by what he said about Trayvon and how he behaved during the whole incident, he is a racist. You can choose to disagree with me, but that is all you are doing: disagreeing.  You opinion is only that: your opinion.  It is not backed up and proven by facts, as you seem to think it is.  If you think that, it's obvious you have know idea what a fact is.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dr. Di Maio made it clear today that the shot came from the front, which positioned Martin on top of Zimmerman. Ms. Dilligard also testified that she heard Zimmerman screaming as well on the tape, because he had a "light male voice." As we all know from Martin's cell phone video, he has a deeper baritone voice, Quick.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Also, is the D dropping the THC/tox report business?



I hope they do drop it.

It has potential to be viewed as a kind of cheap deflection effort and I don't believe it has much value to explain what happened or why.

The last thing the defense wants is to look like they are busy attacking the guy who died.  It's not only unnecessary, but it could blow up in their faces.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Amusing how you can site judgement on martin but if someone judges Zimmerman you cry outrage and facts......LOL....

Partisans are useless.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



yawn......


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I would think conservatives would be more likely than anyone to want GZ convicted because he has made it HARDER for someone to use a gun in self-defense.

Liberals put GZ on trial? Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

OK, let me get this straight. This A$$, who doesn't know how to obscure a Skype address, is arguing technology with an expert??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is high drama day.  Must see tv.
> ...



Sorry I was fascinatingly staring at the old computers and computer talk and spaced and listening to A$$ fumble around trying to figure out digital magic.

What Rat replied.

Plus

I don't think they'll call DD without Crump and depends on what they can get out of Crump.

They have to get this animation ruling out of the way.  I don't think Crump relies on this.

Dunno on pot.  Maybe someone up "yes he was on drugs" and down to verify the "looks like he's on drugs or something" statement.

Not sure how they're going to play this out.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



again i think Zimmerman is going to walk because the evidence does not show him to be out to murder Martin. 

You need to separate the facts of the case from who zimmerman is. Its two different topics. 

Is he a moron who followed a kid where having a gun maybe gave him more confidence? Maybe. Did this maybe lead to him getting in over his head? Maybe. Does it mean he set out to kill Martin? No.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



well that's plain unacceptable----we need to know these things.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jury has been excused for the evening.



All I ask is that the trial continue through this weekend and into Monday, at least, so I can get my family off that train in Baltimore and safely into the suburbs.

The train stops in Washington, Baltimore, then Philadelphia, NONE of which would be safe for the girls to be in the downtown train station area if there is real trouble. I'm kind of worried. I hope there aren't riots. I can remember the last times; it was pretty awful.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



if the law was so wonderful then why did GZ not use it? He stated Or the lawyers did that they might use Stand your ground if they needed to. If it is so strong why not lead with it?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Huh?

None of the others did either.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Are you serious? That is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. What would it benefit conservatives for him to be convicted? His exoneration would make it easier under the law to use a gun in self defense. Mostly because those that do in the future will have the proper legal backing to do so. 

Liberals tried and convicted the man in their minds before he was ever put on trial. They had already convinced themselves that he was a racist, he profiled an innocent black kid, killed him out of malice, and was a cop wannabe. ALL of that was debunked in the past 9 days.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn...

O'Mara gave him the answer...the Zimmerman recreation.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't figure out who I dislike the most.  A$$'s snide sarcastic car salesman thing or the shister Bernster.

They give lawyers a bad name.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If Trayvon's on top, how does that change the danger and deadly intent of a gun pointed at him?

I listened to the screaming on the tape yesterday, and I myself got the distinct impression that it was a teenager or young man yelling (for his life).


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Somewhat off topic.

But I just saw this "report" which is getting linked from Drudge:



> On Monday, the Broward County Sheriffs Office released a video calling on the public not to riot in the wake of the George Zimmerman verdict, expected this week or next in Florida. The Sheriffs Office released a statement explaining that it was working closely with the Sanford Police Department and other local law enforcement agencies to coordinate a response plan in anticipation of the verdict.
> 
> The video, titled Raise Your Voice, Not Your Hands, focuses on attempting to channel reaction into non-violent response. It depicts two youngsters, one black teenage boy, one Hispanic teenage girl. Raise your voice! says the girl. And not your hands! says the boy. We need to stand together as one, no cuffs, no guns, says the girl. Lets give violence a rest, because we can easily end up arrested, says the boy. I know your patience will be tested, says the girl, and then both conclude, but law enforcement has your back!
> 
> ...


  -- Broward County Sheriff's Office Prepares Zimmerman Verdict Riot Plan


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Minor corrections..  yeah the for next loop isn't nec, in an infinite loop.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Damn...
> 
> O'Mara gave him the answer...the Zimmerman recreation.



laughing out loud.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



if you bothered following the case you would know it was a procedural issue about zimmerman having to take the stand


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

It's A$$

I can't stand that snide thing.  I just want to slap him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

WTF?

How the hell could he prepare the animation *before* trial based on shit developed AT trial?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jury has been excused for the evening.
> ...



I can't speak to the the likeliness of riots happening as a result of Zimmerman's acquittal.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't know O'Mara was a singer!

YouTube


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > How come the defense witnesses and defense case all make sense in comparison to the debacle that was the prosecution?
> ...


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can't figure out who I dislike the most.  A$$'s snide sarcastic car salesman thing or the shister Bernster.
> 
> They give lawyers a bad name.



The answer is Mantei.  Bernie may bumble around a little bit (okay, a lot).  But Mantei demeans those who he feels are below him, and he does it purposefully.  Those guys really suck to work around.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

His nickname fits perfectly.  He is ManAss.  

Which of course is a throwback to the Assman from Seinfeld, if anyone remembers.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

in my best Sarah voice---"this animation stuff is hokey as shit..can it and move on."


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



you want me to separate facts?  you don't even have any facts to separate.  you still have not shown his father to be a racist...all you have is wild speculation.  

at least you agree the evidence doesn't show he set out to murder martin.  it is just bizarre how you think the evidence indicates his innocence, yet, your wild imagination makes him a bad person and you can't back any of it up with facts.  you can't even explain the context of "punks" and how that makes zimmerman talking about black people.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Thanks...I was wondering if the for needed a next...

What were the "" for...I don't recall that at all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> WTF?
> 
> How the hell could he prepare the animation *before* trial based on shit developed AT trial?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone that riots or kills innocent people are the real monsters. The media has blood on its hands and should be sued for every cent of damages that occurs from this.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > How come the defense witnesses and defense case all make sense in comparison to the debacle that was the prosecution?
> ...



You mean the prosecution can't cut the corners off?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sigh, don't speculate. When you have a guy on top of you beating your face in, the danger is to Zimmerman, not Martin, when Zimmerman chose to defend himself, it was to mitigate the danger; not to be the cause of it.

You're listening to this tape with presupposed bias. I ask that you practice objectivity in you deducements.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

John Goods height is objectionable now?   Oy!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No, because whether he's convicted or not, someone might worry about just getting charged for it. Killing in self-defense should be clear cut and GZ muddled it up badly.



TemplarKormac said:


> Liberals tried and convicted the man in their minds before he was ever put on trial. They had already convinced themselves that he was a racist, he profiled an innocent black kid, killed him out of malice, and was a cop wannabe. ALL of that was debunked in the past 9 days.



Did you take a poll of them?


----------



## Meister (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How long did you know Martin to make such a sweeping impression of who it was screaming?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I can't figure out who I dislike the most.  A$$'s snide sarcastic car salesman thing or the shister Bernster.
> ...



Every time he opens his mouth is ass falls right out of it.

Piss poor lawyeree technique.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jury has been excused for the evening.
> ...



Yeah, remember all the white people rioting after OJ was acquitted?

That was terrible


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

WTF! Does A$$ want him to show a black screen to the jury?


----------



## Meister (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Just had to look how the media edited a tape of Zimmerman to make him out to be a racist.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

What's going on now?
Did the prosecution score a point yet?

Just wondering.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Then either you did not listen to or do not believe the testimony of the former Army medic when he said that he has heard 250 pound men scream like a baby.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I put the " " space in there so you could read each number otherwise they would bunch up.  12345 vs.. 1 2 3 4 5...

You don't need a "for ... statements ... next" loop when you are using goto.  Dang I miss goto.  So much fun to make spaghetti.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah says: The prosecution knocked it outta the park


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the animation should be disallowed.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

This animation must be good.  Manteiass is reaching


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If you were beating someone's face in, why on earth would you be screaming like that? You wouldn't, simple and plain.



TemplarKormac said:


> You're listening to this tape with presupposed bias. I ask that you practice objectivity in you deducements.



Everyone in the families gave their _opinion_ of who they thought it was screaming. I did too.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Mr. Animator (Shumaker) looks like Liam Neeson.

Well, a little.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I watched the trial, Quick. I watched witness testimony. 

And don't be a smart alec with me, I'll put you in red territory long before you can fashion up another post, are we clear? I don't like trolls, I don't like people who make unsubstantiated arguments, and I don't like smart alecs. So as a result, I actively neg rep these types of people.

Now if you can back up your argument, do so, but another response like "Did you take a poll of them?" and you'll see red bars next to your name, red bars are bad. 

Okay?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> I think the animation should be disallowed.



The defense has enough of a case without it. IMHO.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Ultimately, no one can identify the screams of who it was, and that isn't crucial to the trial.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll wait for it to come out on the big screen. The judge is crazy if she lets this in.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Please God, can you fill A$$'s mouth with cement so we can get on with this?


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Strangely, no.........................  [

I remember the black riots in cities all over the country in the late '60s and early '70s real, real well, though. My husband plans not to commute into the city if Baltimore goes up. Fortunately he has a lot of time off saved up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It is crucial. Or have you not been paying attention?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Mantei looks like he wants to talk to his girlfriend instead of being in court:


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

What was the purpose of that lady on the vid testifying? I have been watching the trial in bits and pieces between doing stuff around the house in preparation for the inlaws so I haven't figured out what she testified about.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> These photos actually show a lot more injuries than could be made out in the other photos the "prosecution" released.  Wow.  Can we put the prosecution on the stand and ask them why they tried to railroad this case in the media with photos that made it look like GZ had no real injuries?



Zimmerman can file a Bar complaint on all of them.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What was the purpose of that lady on the vid testifying? I have been watching the trial in bits and pieces between doing stuff around the house in preparation for the inlaws so I haven't figured out what she testified about.



It was George yelling for help.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Mantei is getting nowhere here.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


It is crucial...and as the medic said, he was sometimes able to tell who was screaming for help before he got to them...just like the uncle said that he knew it was George even before he knew what was on the TV behind him.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

What am I missing?   Of course they can pin point when the shot happened


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You are stereotyping a group of people and blame me when I try to gently open your eyes to that?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



They can...but then you end up with the dog-and-pony show we've been subjected to these last few weeks.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

This whole "hearing" is silly.

Of course the judge SHOULD let this in.

The question of the evidentiary value of the exhibit is really for the jury to decide.

If it is said to be inaccurate in any particulars, here and there, those are matters that go to the WEIGHT of the evidence, not whether it is admissible.

Why would the judge want to insert possible reversible error by denying its admission into evidence?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> What was the purpose of that lady on the vid testifying? I have been watching the trial in bits and pieces between doing stuff around the house in preparation for the inlaws so I haven't figured out what she testified about.



Not sure.  She's a black friend of George and Shelly's.  She thinks it was George screaming for help but she never heard TM's voice and she's heard George's.  But, no one else who identified GZ as the screamer had heard TM's voice either.  Not much.

Oh.  And something about where his truck was parked but it's significance got lost in the testimony, at least for me.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



No, not to the level you're trying to take it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yes, I agree, that goes far beyond lying by omission.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> What am I missing?   Of course they can pin point when the shot happened




Mantei is reaching...trying to get the witness to agree...witness stuck to his guns...good for him.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Yea, but what good is it then when the opinions of who it was are so polarized?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You aren't opening my eyes to anything. You are lying to my face. Now you are trolling. Welcome to my bad side, Quick.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> What am I missing?   Of course they can pin point when the shot happened



I think the idea is that there are a number of things going on in the animation at the same time and he's challenging how well in synch they are.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Ilar,

Why doesn't this guy just say what you did:  How could he base the animation on testimony from the trial if he had to create the exhibit before the trial began?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> This whole "hearing" is silly.
> 
> Of course the judge SHOULD let this in.
> 
> ...



Exactly..it's relevant, and any prejudice is being mitigated right now (the prosecution knows what he will say), so it should be admissible.  The prosecution is free to impeach him should they so desire.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'm lying about whether liberals were the one to put GZ on trial? That's absurd.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Have you not heard how many times this tape has been played in court? Must be pretty critical to both the state and the defense that they prove who was screaming on that tape. Both sides have grilled witnesses on the subject. It is the most heard call in this case right now.

Are you this ignorant on purpose?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes, that is fairly low, actually.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Ilar,
> 
> Why doesn't this guy just say what you did:  How could he base the animation on testimony from the trial if he had to create the exhibit before the trial began?



I have no idea why there is even a "hearing" to decide this "issue" in Florida.

I will grant you this much:  if the proposed animation is disconnected from what the actual trial evidence has been, then its value is likely to be considered quite low.  That would be a silly risk to take.  So you KNOW they want it to be as close to the trial evidence as it can be.

But if you have to prepare it PRIOR to trial to have it ready to go FOR trial, how the hell can it incorporate trial evidence?

It's alien silliness to me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're lying because you think they haven't. Have you not gone through this thread? Did you not see Sarah G, Mertex and MarcATL all say that Zimmerman should be guilty? They're liberals, Quick. Now listen to Obama, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson all chime in on the issue, next you have the Liberal Congressional Black caucus go all up in arms about it.

Meanwhile, conservatives just want justice to be done.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Isn't it likely the jurors will greatly dismiss this since even a simple majority of them can't barely agree? 

Playing something over and over again usually means you just can't decide on what you're looking for.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Found a Basic programming simulator...TRS-80 Level I BASIC Simulator


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I was obviously just raising a question. I didn't state either way how I felt about it. If you asked me now how I felt, I would have trouble giving you an answer.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Don't have a rotary but have an old 'Princess' style phone.  It is the only one that works when the lights are out if the cell is not charged.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I'm lying about whether liberals were the one to put GZ on trial? That's absurd.



Certainly PC leftists forced this stupid trial! The police were well on track to calling it self-defense and forgetting about it when some rot-in-hell leftwing reporter put out a photo of Trayvon several years younger and cuter than the monster he became and lied and tricked the whole nation into feeling sorry for him ---- even the president who said he would be what his own son looked like if he had one!!! Really, that reporter is the one who should be on trial. Talk about trying to start a riot! The preachers with the megaphones have nothing on this person.

Migod, did we ever get scammed.

Then black outrage when they believed the con made the trial necessary after all, and then whites realized we had been incredibly fooled and many of us are very resentful about this.

Working out what happened here made me realize that the Internet has completely collapsed our traditional news gathering and distributing system. There are now no checks on malicious reporting of this sort, deliberately designed to cause maximum trouble.

It was a sort of terrorist ink bomb.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm guessing,   based on cross examination, that the animation is out.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You said it all right there. If they can't agree on this, doesn't it go into the reasonable doubt pile of the evidence?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess Mr "Doesn't understand Skype" won't accept this animation unless it's precise down to the last micron.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I'm guessing,   based on cross examination, that the animation is out.



I can only assume that the prosecution thinks that it is so inaccurate that it will be prejudicial.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Which reinforces the defense's case.  

Martin was beating on Zimmerman so why would Martin have been the one screaming?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lying about whether liberals were the one to put GZ on trial? That's absurd.
> ...



My guess is that it was pressure from the public that finally bought the charges. In other words, PC leftists or rightists. But now that I think about it, my opinion is that it was the public and PC crowd that forced it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

* Did I miss anything? *​


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

I think we are going to see the animation soon.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



This is not now and never was a "stand your ground" case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You have made your support for Martin clear, despite all the facts and evidence set before you. I don't like people who are purposefully disingenuous. You have demonstrated a willingness to ignore the reality of this case, and make up your own unsubstantiated claims. I gave you a link to a live stream of this trial, but as I can see you weren't bothered to take any amount of time to watch it.

I admit it takes dedication to stick with a trial of this magnitude, but I will not allow people to purposefully delude themselves in the process.

Take these links and use them. Make a coherent argument, substantiate yourself.

Zimmerman Trial LIVE: Trayvon Martin Murder Case Live-stream

Doctor details how Martin bled to death | HLNtv.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I think you misunderstood my question.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> * Did I miss anything? *​



Me too.  I was gone all afternoon.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd love to smack that prosecutors smug face.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing,   based on cross examination, that the animation is out.
> ...


Right...that's exactly what I am getting too.

That if it is possible that the visual representation can give the jury a false impression about details that could sway the jury in their deliberations,  it should not be used.

Hard to argue with that assessment.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Like Amelia is pointing out, this is another issue you raise that goes to reasonable doubt. If the jury is asked in deliberations if they can't agree over this point, it goes to the reasonable doubt pile of evidence. They have the defense's account of what happened. Now they don't have a real clear picture of what the state is trying to prove happened. I've heard they were standing, TM hit GZ against a tree, and they were rolling around. The only eye witness contradicts these narratives. Where would the jury go with this?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'd love to smack that prosecutors smug face.



*Seconded!!!!*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

At least this part of the prosecutor's cross exam (for this "hearing") (thanks in part to the judge's request to finally put up the animation) makes SOME sense.

If the animation went into with the caveat to the jury that "the placement of the two combatants is not necessarily precise" how would the STATE be prejudiced?

They can STILL attack any part or parts of the animation as unreliable to whatever extent they have evidence to justify such a contention.

I am not seeing why this hearing even has to be held.

The STATE could do this exact thing on cross examination IN FRONT of the jury.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

Is the jury in the courtroom?

The audience looks pretty thin.

Is it because this is soooooooooooooooo boring??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Is the jury in the courtroom?



No, they left about an hour ago.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





I think you asked the right question and may not yet understand the ramifications of what you actually said.  

Zimmerman was the one with injuries.  Martin was wailing on him.  Zimmerman was at a severe disadvantage with regard to both fighting skills and body position.  Why would the person winning the fight be yelling for help?  It makes much more sense for the one getting his head bashed against the concrete to be the one yelling for help.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Daggonit

The locals cut into the trial to talk about a teen bit in the head by an alligator.

PRIORITIES people!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

He doesn't look like Liam Neesen (sp?) to me.  He looks like that guy who played Jesus...Jim Caviezel.  Yes?  Sort of?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Is the jury in the courtroom?



how did you sneak in here ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to smack that prosecutors smug face.
> ...



I called it first!


----------



## Interpol (Jul 9, 2013)

Gotta love the defence's paid medical examiner Vincent Di Maio. 

He was the same witness who had to try to make it seem like Phil Spector had absolutely nothing to do with the woman he took home getting shot in the mouth. 

Didn't work out so well for Spector now, did it?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> * Did I miss anything? *​



&#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;
This is not sneaking in.​


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> He doesn't look like Liam Neesen (sp?) to me.  He looks like that guy who played Jesus...Jim Caviezel.  Yes?  Sort of?



In some shots he doesn't look like Liam at all.

In others, more like Liam than Cazievel.

I don't see the similarity to Cazievel.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Found a Basic programming simulator...TRS-80 Level I BASIC Simulator



Thx for the link.. their print appears to be doing a println I might've forgotten the trick to keep the print cursor going around the screen...

10 G=1
20 PRINT G;" "
30 G=G+1
40 GOTO 20

oh there it is... 20 PRINT G;" ";

10 PRINT "GZ IS INNOCENT ";:GOTO 10


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the biggest things that happened in this trial is the leading forensics scientist in the country saying that he confirmed that GZ's story is consistent with science and the police handled the forensics poorly. Second, the lead investigator said he believed GZ was telling the truth. Later he confirmed that Tracy Martin said the voice wasn't his son's. Third and probably hardest on prosecution, the only eye witness puts TM on top of GZ throwing punches and says GZ is screaming. The prosecution has not found a way other than unfounded speculation to discredit this account. To me these things are enough for reasonable doubt to stand up and gain a verdict of acquittal. Just my opinion on the evidence so far.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Is the jury in the courtroom?
> 
> The audience looks pretty thin.
> 
> Is it because this is soooooooooooooooo boring??



Jury sent home.  This hearing is out of their presence.

And it is massively dull.

Hell.  Even Sarie can't be loving the idiot prosecutor for this shit.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Admit the presentation with a limiting instruction, Judge.  The jury makes decisions of fact.  Not the State.  Not the Defense.  Not the Judge.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

If I got overzealous, please accept my apologies, Quick. There have been too many people on this thread who chose to remain ignorant of reality. When people make statements without researching them well, that sets off a red flag with me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Did A$$ say "actionable action"?

Just checking.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.
> ...



*"Fucking punks...These assholes, they always get away.

Deny the audio, deny the DNA.  Deny, deny, deny.  

Deny that the police dispatcher tried to stop Z from following the kid and Z said OK.

Deny that Z told the police he would meet them at the mailboxes and then followed the kid.

Deny that Z was arrested 3 times for violence and assault.

Reality just isn't your cup of tea. *


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If GZ was Black and TM was White, the only thing conservatives would be arguing is whether GZ should get the death penalty or not.
> ...


Right.  Because all Liberals thought O.J. was innocent.

What a moron.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the jury in the courtroom?
> ...



I didn't! You just missed the entrance.

Instant replay:



MeBelle60 said:


> * Did I miss anything? *​


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did A$$ say "actionable action"?
> 
> Just checking.



Actionable inaction is his preference.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



ok ok ok--grab a seat and keep it down


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



A lot of the "facts" are quite bogus. Especially the one where people say Martin pounded his head into the cement. The crime scene photos clearly show the fight was on the grass at least 10 feet from the cement. I have consistently said things like this. How is that disingenuous? I'm arguing my side.



TemplarKormac said:


> You have demonstrated a willingness to ignore the reality of this case, and make up your own unsubstantiated claims.



I have made probably more than 2,000 posts on Trayvon/Zimmerman. The discussion I was in before had 30,000 posts altogether. No one is posting links to back up all their claims and that would be onerous to require. The details of the case are well known by now. Also, I got rid of all my notes, but if you want a link to something I say, just ask specifically and I'm sure I can oblige you.



TemplarKormac said:


> I gave you a link to a live stream of this trial, but as I can see you weren't bothered to take any amount of time to watch it.



I went to bed very late, and when I got up I was sorry to see the live stream you provided was silent. I saw you had posted they were at recess. Is it going now?



TemplarKormac said:


> I admit it takes dedication to stick with a trial of this magnitude, but I will not allow people to purposefully delude themselves in the process.
> 
> Take this link and use it. Or forever be known as a troll here. Make a coherent argument, substantiate yourself.
> 
> ...



I definitely plan to watch as much of the remaining trial as I can find on your link. Take it easy, man.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Did O'Mara just say there are suits with balls all over them?

Snookie would love those.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Please show where lefties have threatened to riot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > * Did I miss anything? *​
> ...



.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Smart line of inquiry by M. O'M!



Mr. Animator for in court use, do you generally make your animations AFTER the trial is over?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

"Have you ever created an animation AFTER a trial".

No, that's just retarded, ser.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


He had an abrasion that the medical expert testified was very minor.

Does slamming someone's head into concrete produce only minor abrasions?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

See my above post.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> No justice, no pizza!


Pizza will make you fat!

Oops - too late!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, Quick the stream is live now. They are grilling the animator now. You will not get any picture until about 8:30 or 9 am Eastern.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Apparently you are the ignorant one.

This thread has thousands of posts, pre-trial.

Have fun!  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/295416-zimmerman-trial.html


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick,

How did GZ get his injuries? The only eye witness puts TM on top delivering consecutive blows. The leading forensics scientist in the country says science supports this account. The lead investigator said after multiple interrogations he believed GZ. Past that nobody can prove who threw the first punch, or who was screaming, outside of the only eye witnesses account that GZ was the one screaming. This alone to an unbiased person is reasonable doubt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh so it's ManiTIE not manatee

ManA$$ for short.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Apparently Mertex's comprehension challenges extend to recognizing sarcasm too, but whatcha gonna do? 

On an unrelated note, he's still too much of a pussy to acknowledge he was full of shit when he claimed that Zimmerman said blacks always get away.

But nobody ever said pusillanimity and ignorance are mutually exclusive.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



so now you agree that there was head slamming. Good for you.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

so will white people stay home when the verdict is read? like in the suburbs of Philly,Atlanta and Los Angeles? will thugs take us back to 1991 again? (1991, right?)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Admit the presentation with a limiting instruction, Judge.  The jury makes decisions of fact.  Not the State.  Not the Defense.  Not the Judge.



Get on in there!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > No justice, no pizza!
> ...



Being a lolberal will make you a fucking asshole imbecile.

Again:  too late.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL ok this witness isn't too smart.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Hole E. Mother

How late are we going?

RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Here: http://tinyurl.com/7xhnmy4


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> > Robert Zimmerman Sr. Trayvon Eric Holder Boston Bombing | Mediaite
> 
> 
> Zimmerman is not a black man. He has zero identity in American culture as a black person.  Being Hispanic does not mean he is not a racist.  *Everything he has said and done  proves him to be a racist against blacks.* Everything his father and brother have said in public and the media proves their whole family is racist.  You choose not to see it that way; that's your problem.  I have serious, serious doubts those photos are of his ancestors.  I know it is obvious he has not lead the life of a black person in America and going by what he said about Trayvon and how he behaved during the whole incident, he is a racist. You can choose to disagree with me, but that is all you are doing: disagreeing.  You opinion is only that: your opinion.  It is not backed up and proven by facts, as you seem to think it is.  If you think that, it's obvious you have know idea what a fact is.



Exaggerate much ?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh so it's ManiTIE not manatee
> 
> ManA$$ for short.


----------



## JoeBlam (Jul 9, 2013)

Better late than never I suppose.....The left prefers their soul brothers shoot each other...when a "creepy ass cracker" does it, they feel cheated.....today we found out TraGONE was above Zimmy when the 9mm round went through his shirt....forensics just finished this joke of a trial.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



1. How are the facts "bogus"? Di Maio made it clear that his lacerations and swelling are due to impacts with a hard surface, like concrete. There has been testimony referring to punctate abrasions, which can be attributed to the skin coming into contact with concrete.

2. Yes it is going now. Turn it on and catch the action!

3. I am sorry if I got overzealous. Too many people running around USMB thinking they know everything. At least research the history of the case and bring yourself up to speed.  I don't have lots of patience, so you will have to forgive me.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

The ruling SHOULD be immediate (like she has the ability to do as shown by her deep consideration of the defense motion for a directed judgment of acquittal):

It's admissible.

The not-so-special prosecutors will shit themselves right there at the prosecutors' table.

But, that MUST be risked!


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

the black panthers better not to try to pull another stunt in Los Angeles, I am pretty sure they are outnumbered by the Hispanic Gangs.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> ...



Link?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to see the animation with the evidence markers on it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



No, it's race.

They got their marching orders from racist black leaders and jumped the gun, , and once they found out the truth, they can't admit they were wrong, so the had to go full steam ahead.

taking our guns is the win *win*, it's an add to their racism


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The ruling SHOULD be immediate (like she has the ability to do as shown by her deep consideration of the defense motion for a directed judgment of acquittal):
> 
> It's admissible.
> 
> ...



She already knows what she's going to rule just like with acquittal prior to those arguments.

This is just.... Red Tape.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Zimmerman probably pulled the gun on Trayvon early on. Even if it was later on with a gun out, it is nearly impossible to be at a disadvantage in a strugle no matter what position you get into. If you got the gun out, with a flick of the wrist, you're a split second from shooting it. We've seen this in the movies countless times. In matters of this type, movies are very accurately based on reality. Right?

Also, we shouldn't forget that GZ's injuries were very light.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

The jury has nice chairs.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

OJ used a knife and liberals defended him for months.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 9, 2013)

Having a CHL myself I used to be in the opinion that Z should be found guilty because I was under the impression that Z was following M and confronted him (which I believe most current M supporters still believe). However, after watching hours of this trial I've changed my opinion.  By the 911 tapes it's obvious that Z was in his car when Martin started to run. Z only follwed him for a few (maybe 5) seconds until the dispatcher told him to stop following. Z's breathing eased as he started walking back to his truck, giving information to the dispatcher.  EVEN IF Z continued to walk in the diretion of M, M was running the other direction and Z would have never caught up with him.  Now if Z stopped following M, and M was running the other way, how did the two end up meeting up with one another again?  It's obvious that M circled back around to confront Z.  Now numerous people have already stated that M was on top of Z beating the living hell out of him.  That's enough grounds to use self-defnse in Florida; as well as other states.  I don't care if Zimmerman was standing outside his truck yelling "******" at Martin, it doesn't give Martin the right to physically attack Zimmerman.  Unfortunately for many in this country, we have the freedom to say what we want shy of threatening someone.  We do not, however, have the right to attack someone and beat the shit out of them based on what they were saying to us.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Where did I do that?

Hint: nowhere, liar.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



He had two aprox 1 inch cuts on the back of his head along with the abrasions. And the damage done could vary greatly depending on the force exerted and the number of times the head hits the pavement. Are you disputing the fact that concrete could easily be a deadly weapon?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> OJ used a knife and liberals defended him for months.


Bullshit.

You are one lying motherfucker.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



46 Calls - The Daily Beast

Although, in fairness, he did describe some of the suspicious folks as male blacks.  If they were male blacks, it would have been pretty pointless to describe female Asians.

He also reported car(s) with *tinted* windows and a dog that was BOTH black and white, so yeah.

He MUST be a racist.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



As regards to his injuries, I'm assuming you didn't watch today's testimony. The gun was not out seconds prior to the shot, according to the only eye witness. If you think just having a gun on you means you are not entitled to self defense, you are ignorant of the law. Words like probably and in the movies aren't usually going to convict anyone in the real world. You said last night that "you're going to die tonight mother fucker" was straight out of a bad movie. You seem convinced that lethal weapon franchise is akin to GZ's murder trial. You are going to have to do better than this man.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > OJ used a knife and liberals defended him for months.
> ...



Fuck you.  You lie.  They sure did.

Some still do.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Please make it stop.

Rule.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



False, here's a video of a police officer fighting a guy twice his size.  With the guy on top of the officer the officer is at an EXTREME disadvantage but manages to pull his gun and fire 1 round into the man.  The man is unfazed and continues to fight.  Then the man takes the officers gun but the officer manages to hit the mag release before the guy gets a chance to use it on him.   Granted the two aren't on the ground grappling but you get my point. 

Furthermore, If Martin is using his hands to either hit Zimmerman or thrust his head into the ground, this leaves Zimmerman's hands free to do what he did.  The idea that he had his gun out before doesn't make much sense.  If he had it out before he would have shot Martin as he was coming at him, not after getting the shit beat out of him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


One inch deep?  No.  

Did they find any bits of dirt or concrete in his head?  No.

Did he have any imprint on his scalp?  No.

Did he claim his head was bashed into concrete that night?  No.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

A$$ doesn't object to the judge asking questions.

First smart thing that A$$ has done to date.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to see the camera pan in close up to the face of the State's not so special prosecutors IF the judge rules the animation is "admissible."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Judge's question is so trivial.

WHO the fuck CARES, yer honor?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





" In matters of this type, movies are very accurately based on reality. Right?"

You had me going until that line.  

Well-played.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Is she supposed to be questioning this and the witness lawyerees?????

What is this?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> OJ used a knife and liberals defended him for months.



Which liberal blamed either Nicole Simpson or Ron Goldman for their own deaths?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like she's testifying for the prosecution ...hmmmmm


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


He also mentions pitbulls and basketball.  

Read between the lines!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Please make it stop.
> 
> Rule.




I switched over to Defiance.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I want to see the camera pan in close up to the face of the State's not so special prosecutors IF the judge rules the animation is "admissible."



I'm on HLN... the animator guy .. he's like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > OJ used a knife and liberals defended him for months.
> ...



He sure as shit didn't use a gun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Eye-roll by A$$. So much for thinking he got smart.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes. liberals are deathly afraid of white people with guns.  Note the way they froth at the mouth about militias and domestic terrorists.  They don't like white people with guns.  They especially don't like southern white people with guns.


----------



## JoeBlam (Jul 9, 2013)

Same deal as the Gabby Giffords shooting down in Tucson.....WHERE WERE THE COPS?  The left loves to blame everybody and see who refuses to defend themselves to pin something on.  If Gabby had had ONE officer or sheriff deputy at her function, there would have been no shooting...same as all the school and theatre shootings....WHERE WERE THE COPS?  As many times as Zimmy reported suspicious activity in a neighborhood with increasing numbers of burglaries, WHERE WERE THE COPS?   Not that most police departments are worth a bent dick anymore.....all equipment, no guts.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 9, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...




No I dont... I couldnt give a rats ass about what you idiots think of me.
If you and your ilk think I'm a racist, then I must be doing it right.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Just wondering.

Is getting into a fistfight now going to be attempted murder in Florida?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Bullshit.  Find ANY article from ANY Liberal media (The Nation, etc.) that backs O.J.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Did someone ever get this poor Animation Guy some tasty court water?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sounds like she's testifying for the prosecution ...hmmmmm



That's what I'm saying why she questioning the witness and acting like the prosc.

I'm missing it or this is whacked out.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If he's black and gets his ass kicked Al will come screaming.  Don't you worry.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did someone ever get this poor Animation Guy some tasty court water?



He needs a beer to help the eye twitch


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Found a Basic programming simulator...TRS-80 Level I BASIC Simulator
> ...




Fun to play with isn't it...

10 G=10000
20 PRINT G
30 IF G=0 THEN GOTO 60
40 G=G-1
50 GOTO 20
60 PRINT "RULE ALREADY."
70 END

>RUN


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like she's testifying for the prosecution ...hmmmmm
> ...



I just don't know but it smells fishy


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like she's testifying for the prosecution ...hmmmmm
> ...



This seems like a pseudo-Daubert hearing; the judge is considered a "gatekeeper" in those hearings, and determines which facts are admissible and which are not.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



She's going to throw it out. They talked to Good while he was still subject to recall.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty *and the conservatives wait until the trial is over.* I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



Nonsense. 

Conservatives believe hes not guilty and will continue to believe that regardless the facts, evidence, or outcome of the trial. 

Zimmerman is a hero to the right because he represents the resentment many white conservatives experience when reference are made to racism most whites neither see nor practice. 

Conservatives, for the most part, fear a conviction will have a dampening effect on others using lawful  but lethal  self-deference against minorities, young African-American males in particular.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm trying to remember if she questioned the witnesses in the Frye.

Okay I remember.

NO.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> so will white people stay home when the verdict is read? like in the suburbs of Philly,Atlanta and Los Angeles? will thugs take us back to 1991 again? (1991, right?)



I imagine whites who live near the big and trashed cities will stay alert for trouble. Not go in to work in the city as much, maybe.

'91? Was that the LA riots where they pulled that white truck driver out and beat him in the intersection? The big-city riots from the late '60s on all run together for me. That was a bad time.

As long as they stay in the ghetto and burn down their own area, who cares. That's the important thing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Are you nuts?  Or are you just fucking stupid?

The world of "liberals" is not limited to your shit stain biased media.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Right, that's why he always claims his opinions are facts. He reminds me of you except sometimes he isn't retarded.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> 1. How are the facts "bogus"? Di Maio made it clear that his lacerations and swelling are due to impacts with a hard surface, like concrete.



I have always asserted that the grass was dry, hard and abrasive. You can see it in the crime scene photos. Hitting his head there would cause that minimal amount of damage that was seen on GZ's head. Concrete would have caused far more bleeding and deep wounds which were absent.



TemplarKormac said:


> There has been testimony referring to punctate abrasions, which can be attributed to the skin coming into contact with concrete.



With dry grass, it is easy to penetrate through to the dirt below where pebbles and little jagged rocks are frequently there.



TemplarKormac said:


> 2. Yes it is going now. Turn it on and catch the action!
> 
> 3. I am sorry if I got overzealous. Too many people running around USMB thinking they know everything. At least research the history of the case and bring yourself up to speed.  I don't have lots of patience, so you will have to forgive me.



No hard feelings. There is always a lot on our minds.

The link you gave me didn't work for me, but I found a livestream of the trial and have been listening to it for awhile now. I don't know how you guys concentrate on it when you're posting here though. 

The animation that they're showing now was made by the defense, right? I only had time to glance at it, but it looks contrived.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

> Red, White & Liberal: How Left Is Right and Right Is Wrong
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> The cover of Red, White & Liberal.
> ...


  -- Red, White & Liberal: How Left Is Right and Right Is Wrong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Granted fishface Colmes IS a particularly absurd lolberal, but he is far from alone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

I've only been listening - did someone see if a view of the animation has the crime scene markers on it or is this "event" only?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Could we see a reverse Mcconaughey by the state in closing arguments?


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

BrianH said:


> I don't care if Zimmerman was standing outside his truck yelling "******" at Martin, it doesn't give Martin the right to physically attack Zimmerman.  Unfortunately for many in this country, we have the freedom to say what we want shy of threatening someone.  We do not, however, have the right to attack someone and beat the shit out of them based on what they were saying to us.




Well, not unless we can get away with it. 

If we can get away with it, as we like.

I take no interest in the "rights" of abusive men to abuse. 

If they get a surprise, good.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Nothing is absolute, and in most trials it doesn't take much to convince a jury.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Yep. It really is that simple. If Z had strangled the guy the result would have been the same. Vigilante justice SHOULD be investigated. But for some reason the cops decided they were the judge and jury. They made the same mistake Z made.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

O.J., Obama and race in America - latimes.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



The fact that Trayvon was shot through the heart indicates that GZ was in full control of the gun.

Edit:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/trayvon-martin-shot-in-heart-at-pointblank-range-7766540.html


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



There are no places on the back of the head that the scalp is 1 in thick, STRAWMAN.

You don't know what was cleaned out of his wounds, most of the cleanup was done by his wife, a nursing student,  because he was not charged the night of the incident.

What is there to imprint on a flat sidewalk. Another STRAWMAN.

And yes he told the cops that the kid was hitting him in the head with his head on the concrete. Did he use the word "bashing", that's irrelevant, his head was being pummeled and it was in fact on the concrete. If you know anything about metal work there is a reason a blacksmith uses an anvil, a solid backing makes it easier to change the shape of the object between the hammer and the anvil, the same principle applies here. BTW you like most of the liberals around here didn't answer my question.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Investigation would have been a much better idea than filing murder 2. Now the State has to look like idiots trying to prove it. Much like liberals trying to prove anything.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > 1. How are the facts "bogus"? Di Maio made it clear that his lacerations and swelling are due to impacts with a hard surface, like concrete.
> ...



It was raining that night. How hard could the grass be? The leading forensic scientist in the country said the injuries were consistent with concrete. What are your forensic credentials? Since you seem to be an expert on grass, what does wet grass sound like?  Are you MarcATL clone?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Or that Trayvon was close..........It is hard to believe you even wrote something so obviously flawed.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's more of a racial issue.
> ...


Don't be an idiot. He could have been anyone's son. Walking around in Florida has become dangerous.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MaBelle ?  help us out here, woman !


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

2nd and 3rd positions ?  Is this ballet now ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Why doesn't the judge just put this circus out of it's misery and say she's already decided to exclude the animation?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > 1. How are the facts "bogus"? Di Maio made it clear that his lacerations and swelling are due to impacts with a hard surface, like concrete.
> ...



Okay first off, the grass was wet, as it was raining, impossible to assert that those punctate abrasions were caused by the grass. Di Maio also said the lacerations were "markers of force" conducive with impacting a hard surface, and that he has done work on patients who died from a blow to the head without any damage to the skin or bleeding whatsoever. 

I'm using Firefox and switching between this tab and the tab I have the stream on, the audio plays whether or not I am on that tab or not. If there isn't any visual evidence being presented, I can post here. And Mr. Schumaker is a defense witness.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick, 

You are not making any sense bud. Wet grass causes gashes in the head. Happens in the movies. Probably. Juries make their decisions based on movies. That's some of the most stupid fucking shit I've seen on this topic.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

I left, poked my left eardrum out, came back and A$$ is back.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> It is sort of about politics.
> 
> Conservatives feel that we should get rid of police and arm the citizens. Sorta like the wild west.
> 
> ...



Wrong again retard..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> 2nd and 3rd positions ?  Is this ballet now ?



I don't know that kind of dance.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why doesn't the judge just put this circus out of it's misery and say she's already decided to exclude the animation?



Amen--it can't be that vital to the case.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I've only been listening - did someone see if a view of the animation has the crime scene markers on it or is this "event" only?



Looks to me like it's just gonna be TM on top of GZ beating the poo out of him.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


The "state" is Republican. But yes, they should have gone for manslaughter because there is no way the could prove he set out to kill someone that night or killed someone simply because of who he was.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

She relented on the THC.  I think that was likely a safe ruling but she reversed field anyway.

If against astronomical odds the Not So Special Prosecutors manage to get a conviction "for" the STATE of Florida, why would her honor want to interject reversible error into the equation?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

I bet the state wouldn't even be fighting this if the animation showed a tree beating up George.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick,

You would be better served saying Crump told me he did it, so that's how I know, at the end of every illogical post that you make. Grass caused the gashes in the back of a man's head. That is pretty fucking hilarious right there. It will take me a while to get over that one. Dry grass on a rainy night. That is truly the greatest quote of the entire trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I bet the state wouldn't even be fighting this if the animation showed a tree beating up George.



And then GZ shot the poor unarmed black kid with the hoodie and the skittles because the tree pissed him off but you can't murder a tree.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The police chief looked at the circumstances and decided Zimmerman acted within the law, that's not being judge and jury, that is part of his job. They only arrest people who acted contrary to the law.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick,
> 
> You are not making any sense bud. Wet grass causes gashes in the head.



Getting your head violently dragged across dry grass would cause that wound on GZ's head whether it's wet or not. Being wet would not make a difference.



pioneerpete said:


> Happens in the movies. Probably. Juries make their decisions based on movies. That's some of the most stupid fucking shit I've seen on this topic.



I cited the movies merely as an example. It wasn't meant to be taken wholesale.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Not at all.  That is opinion.

..and as was done by other media, the photo of Martin is years old.  Biased reporting to say the least.  Bullshit to be more accurate.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

The Kennedy Assassination is not depicted in the video either.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick says, "My name is Al Sharpton, and I approve this message!"


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MaBelle ?  help us out here, woman !



I feel bad for the Animation guy.

I don't think he thought his product would be subject to such intense scrutiny.

But he is doing a good job defending his product. 


*And he sighed in relief*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick,
> ...



You will have to excuse me if I take a world renowned forensic scientist's word over yours. WOW!!! You've got to be fucking with me on this line of shit. Although I will give you one thing you got right.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

"When I said no Daubert, I didn't really mean it."  -- manatee


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The Kennedy Assassination is not depicted in the video either.



And they forgot to show the bullets were filled with nano-thermite.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





GZ's story has not changed his story, and the evidence shows him to have been walking BACK TO HIS TRUCK (after being told he didnt need to follow TM) when TM confronted him and asked WTF he wanted. TM then cold cocked GZ (which broke GZ's nose) and he then began to beat the shit out of GZ... PLUS, the evidence presented today also showed TM was on top of GZ when he was shot.

Then again... you liberal idiots DO NOT CARE ABOUT FACTS!


BTW, I dont think one person on this board believes Trayvon deserved to die *BEACUSE HE WAS BLACK.... *

You are the one who appears racist if ya ask me. 

*SHAME ON YOU RAVI..!*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MaBelle ?  help us out here, woman !
> ...



Owens was a quack with his "software" and software pitch.

This guy is on the level.  

And apparently he looks like Liam, that should cinch it.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

westwall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I don't think adrenaline would prevent his lower back from bruising if he was lying on his gun while getting beaten. I also would point out that if he had that much adrenaline he would still have to thrown Martin off of him to access his gun.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



Saying he hit him squarely in the heart through dumb luck is stretching credibility beyond limit. Like I said, nothing is absolute. That has to be weighed along with all the evidence.

Being "close" and shooting locked in a struggle would mean he'd get hit in the stomach or leg.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Attorneys are arguing admissibility.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MaBelle ?  help us out here, woman !
> ...



damn I'm proud of you woman !


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The Kennedy Assassination is not depicted in the video either.
> ...



Good catch!

Exclude the video.

Exclude the transcript, too.

Exclude all the defense witnesses. 

Exclude the jury, too, for that matter.

Pass the guilty verdict and pronounce sentence and forbid an appeal and 

NO fucking _habeas corpus_.

NOW Sarie can get a sound sleep.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Prosecution:  So you deliberately omitted facts from this animation to show what the defense told you to show.  

Animator:  the stuff missing is not impossible...

Prosecution: can I tell the facts from this animation?

Animator: they are in this animation but not expounded

Prosecution: so I tell the facts from this animation?

Animator: you can calculate from the scale

Yeah so they move the angle of the animation to purposefully hide the gun.  They hide the killing.  But they want to show the beating.  Yeah the Judge should throw it out.  

The animator is admitting the purpose of the video is to expound on the defense's case by hiding some facts.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Testimony on the left handed punch?  grrrrrrr

Common sense please


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

He was ambidextrous!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick says, "My name is Al Sharpton, and I approve this message!"



If I were on the jury, would you invoke Sharpton's name?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Prosecution:  So you deliberately omitted facts from this animation to show what the defense told you to show.
> 
> Animator:  the stuff missing is not impossible...
> 
> ...


No he didn't.   The only purpose of the animation was, using testimony, to back up the Drs testimony 

For example blood spats are not there either


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Prosecution:  So you deliberately omitted facts from this animation to show what the defense told you to show.
> 
> Animator:  the stuff missing is not impossible...
> 
> ...



LOL.

There is some compelling need to animate a gun when nobody is denying (and the defendant has fully admitted) that he had a gun and fired it thereby causing the death of TM?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You'd have to be really dense to think that little scrape on his came from cement, even if you heard God tell you it was.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> He was ambidextrous!



It could have been a powerful backhand.

Uhm.  GZ still had his fucking nose broken and he said (and the STATE introduced his account) that it happened when he was punched by TM.

So what fucking difference does it make that there is a very small possibility that TM used the OTHER hand?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

I picked some green beans from my garden this am.
A pic of those would be more interesting than listening to this!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution:  So you deliberately omitted facts from this animation to show what the defense told you to show.
> ...



This is where lawyers and judges lose track of reality


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution:  So you deliberately omitted facts from this animation to show what the defense told you to show.
> ...



Yeah why would we want to show the killing in the animation about the killing.   Let's move the camera around so we can "miss" the shot?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

The state and the judge will not be happy until O'Mara agrees to replace his animation with this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cbDcQ5NYrQ]Fight Scene from Popeye cartoon "Assault and Flattery" (1956) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > He was ambidextrous!
> ...



It's all the prosecution has left???


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Judgey's questioning DOES seem to be a tip off of where she's leaning.

Not smart.

Oh well.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> "When I said no Daubert, I didn't really mean it."  -- manatee



When I said pseudo-Daubert, I meant it 

From now on, Florida will conduct a Mantei-Nelson inquiry.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



how does having full control of the gun have anything to do with this?  GZ had a  CHL and had been to numerous trainings.  Whether or not GZ had full control of his gun has no bearing on niether the moment in which he drew his weapon nor whether or not he was using the firearm in self-defense.  Even if he'd had drawn his weapon as Martin was running at him he would still be justified to use deadly force because he feared for his life.  Martin could have have had a knife, or a gun of his own, or could have strangled him to death, or beat him to death. I'm not seeing your point as how when Z pulled his firearm indicates murder or self-defense.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Why would we NEED to show the shooting when it isn't fucking disputed?

What IS disputed is what happened that led up to the shooting.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Got bloodlust?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Mark O'Mara has STAMINA.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

The defense should just play "Alice in Wonderland" tomorrow.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, O'Mara is good.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe the animation would be acceptable if they shrunk Martin to the size of a 12 year old, and had George breathing fire.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn, O'Mara's STAMINA is good.

too.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Really?  Do you realize how many soldiers on the battle field have been hit directly in the heart by a shot fired from 100s of yards away?  Are you telling me that every soldier killed by a bullet directly to the heart was being shot at by someone aiming directly at their heart?  Or will you admit that dumb luck is a possibility.  There are trained police officers who have emptied their entire magazines at a person at close range and completely missed.  GZ hitting TM directly in the heart only means that GZ followed the first rule of firearms: Never point your gun at something you don't intend to destroy.  And it makes perfect sense if TM was on top of GZ and had his hands anywhere near GZs face.  This would make TMs cardiovascualr region completely exposed for GZ to bring his gun underneath and fire.  I haven't seen the photographs but I'm not so sure that shot went straight through his chestbone and only into his heart.  For all we know it could have traveled through one of his lungs first and hit the heart after; which would entail that GZ just put the gun up and fired.  The gun was against his clothing but not against TMs chest. By looking at a picture of TMs hoodie you can see the blood stain is to the right of the center....


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


One, I don't see that the evidence shows him going back to his truck. Two, even if it did, he still got back out of it and went looking. Otherwise he'd be sitting pretty in his truck with his door locked and Martin would have never gotten near him.

The most likely scenario is he got out of his truck with his gun drawn and threatened Martin. Martin defended himself and ended up dead.

I don't know about you, but if I was looking for someone I deemed dangerous I sure as hell wouldn't leave my gun in my ass.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Stamina


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The left is rabid over the fact that the evidence in the case doesn't match the evidence in their heads.



I just dont understand why they feel the need to make things up about it. So the evidence doesnt match their preconcieved notions. Fix your viewpoints. Dont make things up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Brains, class, understatement...priceless.  Sexy.

Sorry...it's past my attention span at this point.  A girl's mind wanders..............................


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

What the hell did he just say?  A supplemental wrapped inside an enigma wrapped inside bacon?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Brains, class, understatement...priceless.  Sexy.
> 
> Sorry...it's past my attention span at this point.  A girl's mind wanders..............................



  you mean stamina meant something "special" ?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



What is the video gonna focus on?  What disputed fact?  Who's camera angle perspective are we gonna use?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

Judge:  Ok.  THAT would be admissible.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What the hell did he just say?  A supplemental wrapped inside an enigma wrapped inside bacon?




 
  ​


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Brains, class, understatement...priceless.  Sexy.
> ...



We girls have the little Mark O'Mara thing going on.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Judge:  Ok.  THAT would be admissible.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

And.................here comes the buzzkill....................

Stupid, clueless, doofus......ugh


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Genderists !


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

BrianH said:


> how does having full control of the gun have anything to do with this?



When someone has full control of a gun and aiming at you, that would cause you to scream or at least it's fully consistent with that being Trayvon screaming.



BrianH said:


> GZ had a  CHL and had been to numerous trainings.  Whether or not GZ had full control of his gun has no bearing on niether the moment in which he drew his weapon nor whether or not he was using the firearm in self-defense.  Even if he'd had drawn his weapon as Martin was running at him he would still be justified to use deadly force because he feared for his life.



Running at him or approaching quickly in order to converse. That could give anyone with a CHL a license to blow people away in many circumstances.



BrianH said:


> Martin could have have had a knife, or a gun of his own, or could have strangled him to death, or beat him to death. I'm not seeing your point as how when Z pulled his firearm indicates murder or self-defense.



You can't speculate when it comes to blowing people away.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What the hell did he just say?  A supplemental wrapped inside an enigma wrapped inside bacon?



LOLOL...........Ipsydyxit???   LOL


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



The State used their own demonstrative materials, correct?  Did those not contain disputed fact?

Did George Zimmerman see the address on the corner house or not?  According to their presentations, he could.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

A DRAWING.

Okay.  She is totally non-technical and doesn't get fancy pants cartoons.

Herein lies the problem.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

OK...what's an Ipsidixit?

Ilar????


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What the hell did he just say?  A supplemental wrapped inside an enigma wrapped inside bacon?



Cream cheese-filled, bacon-wrapped jalapenos?  I'm hungry...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick, as I told you last night, there is a reason why black people aren't on the jury, and you are proving it right now. The prosecution has already abandoned the logic you are using. They have started trying to counter with how many times he was hit on the concrete. Your logic is entirely flawed. Your assumptions don't match evidence. You defendant is going to walk. See you at the riot. Kick rocks dip shit.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Some of this hasn't made 100% sense yet.  But then I've never shot a guy, while laying down, that is on top of me wailing... I would be somewhat interested to see if the scenario presented by the defense is at all possible.  Where were TM's legs and arms when GZ was pulling and shooting.  Where is the angle of the shot.  Did GZ shoot with his left hand?  All this testimony has run together in one big jumble of mess.  I'd like to see a detailed enactment of what the defense thinks happened.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.
> ...



Confirming this is sarcasm.....correct?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Really? Then why have none of the witnesses testified to that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



In murder cases, there is very rarely direct evidence that is absolute. Most of the time, juries convict on mere circumstantial evidence.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OK...what's an Ipsidixit?
> 
> Ilar????



Latin shit.

Ipse dixit.

It translates into "he himself said it."

The objection is that the only proof of the proposition is that this guy alone said it and therefore says it's so.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

My "Thanker" is busted.

I love my "Thanker".


----------



## bodecea (Jul 9, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Why did he bold-faced lie about knowing the Stand Your Ground law on Sean Hannity's show?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And.................here comes the buzzkill....................
> 
> Stupid, clueless, doofus......ugh



Mark

Buzzkill

Mark 

Buzzkill


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > OK...what's an Ipsidixit?
> ...



Thank you.

Sir.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My "Thanker" is busted.
> 
> I love my "Thanker".



Refresh and your Thanker will be thankin again


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey, where's Bernie??

Did he go home because it's past his bedtime??


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not Casablanca?  

I hear some tummies growling for dinner.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's not Casablanca?



It's not Iron Man either.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > My "Thanker" is busted.
> ...



Thank you.

Ma'am.


----------



## Antares (Jul 9, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty *and the conservatives wait until the trial is over.* I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Bullshit, we...like the Defense can see what the prosecution has and understand that this is a racial witch hunt....the kid brutally attacked Zimmerman and paid for it.

Fuck him no matter what "color" he is.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> to dismiss race as a motivation would make you foolish.  Zimmerman based on the fact that black people where stealing things from the homes in his area made this a race issue.
> But like the gun issue, its only part of the story here.



You really think Zimmerman was on the ground getting his ass beaten by Trayvon thinking "let's kill this kid cause he's black"?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hey, where's Bernie??
> 
> Did he go home because it's past his bedtime??



He's out buying vacuum tubes for his word processor.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



 I forgot to have a little Mark O'Mara thing, thank you for the reminder


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

Mana$$ needs to go back to law school. I'm not impressed with him at all.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahhhh, she's pulling the gigo rule!!

Or biba...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not Casablanca?
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

Did ya'll catch the man in the back of the courtroom laughing?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Mana$$ needs to go back to law school. I'm not impressed with him at all.



I bet he'll have a great career with his new firm; Dewey, Cheatem & Howe.


----------



## Antares (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Swallow why are you so centered on other people's sexual orientation?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

I get the impression the judge is toying with one of them


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell did he just say?  A supplemental wrapped inside an enigma wrapped inside bacon?
> ...




Mmm...A.B.T.'s


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

btw: I'd wager a king's ransom that Zimmerman is a first rate shitstain and a coward and never would've been following Tray Tray if he wasn't packing heat...

...but none of that makes him guilty of murder or manslaughter as long as he fired his weapon in self-defense. 

And that's all that matters here.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I agree the young man was killed over stupidity. But what's the bad law?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick, as I told you last night, there is a reason why black people aren't on the jury, and you are proving it right now. The prosecution has already abandoned the logic you are using. They have started trying to counter with how many times he was hit on the concrete. Your logic is entirely flawed. Your assumptions don't match evidence. You defendant is going to walk. See you at the riot. Kick rocks dip shit.



If they abandoned it, it is because every Zimmerman lover has this same stick and never quits. When each juror votes, I'm sure those in doubt have hung on to common sense and long ago ruled out the cement theory.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

They need to move the speakers on the podium. I keep thinking M O'M has his feet up on it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

They've been showing the animation.  It show's TM decking GZ to start the fight.  Then a couple shots of TM on top of GZ.

It's not even stick figures.  It looks like GZ and TM.  They are clearly trying to make it look like this is the accurate video. 

Did the prosecution do this earlier? I missed it if they did.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Actually, TM's motions could have affected the position of the gun when the shot was fired.  Speculation is unlimited.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?

If they're able to get the jury to put their own kid in the place of Trayvon...Zimmerman is TOAST!

Let's see what this almost all-white, all-female cast does.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Tell them not to assault anyone and the odds are much better that they won't get their ass blown away.  Teenagers who go around assaulting people and committing robbery are a danger to everyone.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The only two laws in play here are the Second degree murder law and the Self Defense law. Which exactly is unnecessary?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

We get it, A$$. You can stop


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?
> 
> If they're able to get the jury to put their own kid in the place of Trayvon...he's TOAST!
> 
> Let's see what this almost all-white, all-female cast does.




Yes, sad but true, if their kid goes down a path which leads him to be expelled from school and then walks around a neighborhood like he's on drugs looking into houses and then assaults a neighborhood watch person and tries to pulverize him, it's possible that something bad could happen to their kid.  

I don't think the jury will be dishonest enough to put someone in jail on the possibility that if their kids start acting badly there could be bad consequences.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you realize why the same statements are repeated? Because they are FACTS. You are speculating. We talk FACTS. I understand you can't admit when you are beat. Protect the race right? That is what you are all about. You hate judges and think everyone is innocent, especially when they are black, but GZ is convicted by you before the trial starts. You ignore the actual law, and case law supporting it. You haven't seen the trial or testimony, yet you are convinced you are right. You are so much worse than MarcATL, Sarah G and the lot. At least they have been following the trial and form some kind of opinion based on that. You, just go by MSNBC screamers and your black best friend. Your theories are so far out there that nobody will touch them. Fly to Florida right now and tell the state that Dry wet grass caused those injuries and see if you aren't told to go fuck yourself. You are need to put down the Obama phone, let the pipe go, quit using your EBT for Newports, raise your children and stay off Maury. Leave grown up talk to grown ups.


----------



## Antares (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?
> 
> If they're able to get the jury to put their own kid in the place of Trayvon...Zimmerman is TOAST!
> 
> Let's see what this almost all-white, all-female cast does.



LOL, damn the real "evidence" make em "feel" bad.

We wouldn't find 11 other people as stupid as you are for that to work.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> I get the impression the judge is toying with one of them



Me too.

I'm not enjoying this because I smell the icky if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2013)

manifold said:


> btw: I'd wager a king's ransom that Zimmerman is a first rate shitstain and a coward and never would've been following Tray Tray if he wasn't packing heat...
> 
> ...but none of that makes him guilty of murder or manslaughter as long as he fired his weapon in self-defense.
> 
> And that's all that matters here.



It does in Floriduh if stand your ground laws have any validity.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 9, 2013)

g5000 said:


> It's about Trayvon Martin being Barack Obama's son.



Link?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



So that's your excuse?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> We get it, A$$. You can stop



I think he's trying to splain it to himself.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

The defense wants sensible people to believe that the killer, George Zimmerman, was a wanna-be cop, gun-toting neigborhood watchman that took MMA fighting lessons for a year, but somehow couldn't fight.

They want us to FURTHER believe that a man with a history of beating his wife, so much so that she had to get a restraining order out on him, and getting into fights with REAL cops was incapable of violence.

They want to put that record up against a high-schooler who's been suspended and had a little bit of weed in his system to relax him.

LOL!!!

Too funny!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



There is no evidence of harassment and he wasnt even charged with it.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?
> 
> If they're able to get the jury to put their own kid in the place of Trayvon...Zimmerman is TOAST!
> 
> Let's see what this almost all-white, all-female cast does.




Hopefully, they'll even out the shameful behavior of the almost all black O.J. Simpson jury.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...




I don't condone any racist statement, but what would you say to someone that has followed you a long distance and confronted you?



pioneerpete said:


> then according to the state, Trayvon grabbed the defendant by the feet and swung him like a baseball bat into the trunk of a tree, or violently dragged his head across dry grass that doesn't matter if it is wet, aka magic grass. At this point GZ pointed a gun at TM's heart while TM straddled him. TM screamed as he rained down blows upon GZ. The only eye witness didn't see it this way, but lets not worry about that now. Finally at some point GZ just says fuck it and shoots him with his expert aim, aiming for the right ventricle with a confirmed left to right path in the body.
> 
> Read that, look in the mirror, then go slap the shit out of the mailman for dropping a load that made you.



Only if it was COD.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

Roo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?
> ...


I don't know what RW nonsense you're thinking, but if the jury is unable and/or un-willing to empathize with Trayvon, Zimmerman, the killer, walks.

However, if they are able to put their own child in place of Trayvon, they'll be able to fully understand the depths of Zimmerman's crime and convict.

Let's see which way they go.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Even if we completely ignore the evidence that Zimmerman was walking back to his car and assume you are correct that he was following TM. Following someone is not harassment.


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > btw: I'd wager a king's ransom that Zimmerman is a first rate shitstain and a coward and never would've been following Tray Tray if he wasn't packing heat...
> ...



I don't follow.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The defense wants sensible people to believe that the killer, George Zimmerman, was a wanna-be cop, gun-toting neigborhood watchman that took MMA fighting lessons for a year, but somehow couldn't fight.
> 
> They want us to FURTHER believe that a man with a history of beating his wife, so much so that she had to get a restraining order out on him, and getting into fights with REAL cops was incapable of violence.
> 
> ...



You know he got a restraining order out against his girlfriend too right? She was probably beating the shit out of him, after hearing how well he fights.


----------



## Antares (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The defense wants sensible people to believe that the killer, George Zimmerman, was a wanna-be cop, gun-toting neigborhood watchman that took MMA fighting lessons for a year, but somehow couldn't fight.
> 
> They want us to FURTHER believe that a man with a history of beating his wife, so much so that she had to get a restraining order out on him, and getting into fights with REAL cops was incapable of violence.
> 
> ...



Poor Marc, so many non black people, so little time.

There is no eveidnce to support your judgements...you do know that that is why the prosecution is losing?


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> They want to put that record up against a high-schooler who's been suspended and had a little bit of weed in his system to relax him.
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Too funny!



This is the kid who had all that stolen jewelry in his backpack and was kicked out of school? And was smoking dope? 

Uh-huh. This was a rotten kid headed for a life in and out of prison, like way too many.

Why make excuses for this kind of behavior?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

Limiting instruction, Judge...sigh.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



I disagree; at least as far as I am concerned. My problem with zimmerman has NOTHING to do with race. I don't think that he should be convicted of second degree murder, I think that he should be convicted of Manslaughter or Negligent Homicide. 
Here's my reason; there was no imminent need for him to keep following Martin, there was no imminent reason for him to get out of his truck and look for Martin, thus after following and harassing someone, he either confronted or was confronted by Martin and a fight broke out. Then zimmerman shot him. If zimmerman simply reported it to the police, kept a good distance, and followed their advice not to keep following him, this incident would not have happened.

I would love to see what some of the zimmerman supporters would do if someone was following them and they were in the 17/18 year male mindset........................


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

She made a good point

DENIED.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's not Casablanca?
> 
> I hear some tummies growling for dinner.



The transition from Stamina to Food is classic.


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 9, 2013)

Ravi said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There ya go again... making SHIT up!

Admit it... you made up you mind WAY BEFORE THE TRIAL.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 9, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman's story has way, way too many holes in it.
> ...



That was a bloody pulp?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Did she say Another Issue

Not Another Issue Wrapped in Bacon, just plain Another Issue.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Don't need to deny it. the evidence supports Zimmerman.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 9, 2013)

Expert bolsters Zimmerman account of Trayvon Martin shooting

So much for claiming otherwise.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Ipse dixit.   "he himself said it."

Spliff - cigar

It's a good vocabulary day.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> OJ used a knife and liberals defended him for months.



Is there anything wrong with defending him? Everyone is entitled to the best defense possible.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> of course it's about the guns.



Not for me, I am pro-Second Amendment,  and anti-blowhard who is trying to "play cop" when he should have reported what he saw (Black kid walking down the street with a hoodie), kept a safe distance, and waited for the police to arrive.

My stance on "gun ownership" , is that if you are over 18, show a valid ID to prove it, you should be able to purchase a legal firearm without jumping through hoops to get it, just like people who purchase them from private citizens. I think that one of Our American traditions IS "gun ownership" and THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 9, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The only "evidence" you folks are considering is anything favorable to Zimmerman.

And that would make one witness, who saw a very brief part of the fight where he didn't see Zimmerman's head being bashed into the ground..and Zimmerman's ever changing story.

But the bottom line still remains.

Zimmerman killed an unarmed kid not involved in criminal activity.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



still lying....


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Limiting instruction, Judge...sigh.
> ...



I'm certainly no smarter than she.  But it seems that if her concern is deliberations, I would ask if defense objected to its exclusion from deliberations.  Everything seems black and white to her though, at least as to evidentiary issues.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You enjoy piping sunshine where there is none !!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It certainly could be depending on the intent and motives of the individuals in the fight.

Of course, that's completely irrelevant to everything I just said. But then, you wouldn't have to resort to a red herring if the facts were on your side.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, that was 3.5 hours that the jury and I will never get back.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 9, 2013)

boedicca said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Does that justify this senseless killing?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

Just because you idiots believe shooting an unarmed teen is wrong regardless of the situation does not make GZ a criminal.  The law gives him the right to shoot an unarmed person.  You retards need to get over it & stop inventing stupid fictions as to why GZ is guilty.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 

Mmmmmmm, I love ABTs.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty *and the conservatives wait until the trial is over.* I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Of course we think he's not guilty. This is the United States of America. Everyone has a presumption of innocence until they are proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. There is enough reasonable doubt in this case to drive a semi truck through.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's definitely guns.  To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun.  Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted.  After that I guess we don't know what happened.  If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead.  Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation.  If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight.  But instead it's a death thanks to the gun.  All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad.  Again probably thanks to the gun.  So yes the politics is because of the gun.
> ...



Pred, you are a self confessed "tough guy";what would you do if you were walking down the street and some asshole was following you in his vehicle even after you tried to avoid him, and then he got out of his vehicle to try to find you?


----------



## Antares (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Baby Trayvon thought fighting was cool.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

The supplemental wrapped inside an enigma wrapped inside bacon is ready!

Come and get it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Guy's the only good one they've got.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Zero Guy little thing going on though.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


>



What the HELL is that thing???


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

So...

What...

Happened...

?...

Did...

The...

Defense...

Rest...

And...

The...

Prosecution...

Call...

Their...

First...

Rebuttal...

Witness...

?...

I said butt...


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

and to think crimes of this nature probably occur on a weekly basis in South Chicago (as I mentioned in this or another post), and do they have trials over those murders? why isn't Al Sharpton having a cow over Blacks killing Blacks?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

OOPSIE!!

West is the button pusher!

Button is getting pushed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

get with the damn SHORT proffer !!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So...
> 
> What...
> 
> ...



no

stop 

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com

send


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 9, 2013)

Why do liberals act like it was their own kid that got killed?


Is it b/c BO said; If I had a son

?


Honestly, there's been tons of black kids killed since then, mostly by other black kids, but none of them give a fuck b/c it happens in lib dominated cities, where gun tyranny is at it's zenith.

hypacrassy at it's mutha fukkin finest.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So...
> 
> What...
> 
> ...



WE
Are
STILL
At
IT
Put
DOWN
The
XBOX
Controller
;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > So...
> ...



Awwww Stop Send made it to the party.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


>



Looks like someone's getting fired...lol.

Wow, she is one scarry looking lady. Her husband...or life partner...whatever, I don't judge, must be blind as a bat and no hands.

DAMN! Hasn't she heard of plastic surgery or even Botox?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Let the animation in and keep the texts out.

Done!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That did not answer my question.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

I am watching Nancy Grace as we speak, hmm, I wonder if its PMS week?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What he's saying is that if there is reasonable doubt then GZ is not supposed to be convicted. It has to be beyond a reasonable doubt. Even if you just think it's more likely than not that GZ committed the crime, that's not enough.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Let the animation in and keep the texts out.
> 
> Done!



texts 

face book postings 

youtubes


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Why do liberals act like it was their own kid that got killed?
> 
> 
> Is it b/c BO said; If I had a son
> ...



It goes straight to the heart of the matter. There are rules for you and different rules for me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



A Republicrat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

New expert has swelling surrounding the eyes, and ridges on his forehead.

He's a damn Cardassian disguised as a human.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 9, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



??
Every now and then I hear--'The jury will consider lesser charges such as manslaughter which are included in the 2nd degree murder charge...'


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Let the animation in and keep the texts out.
> 
> Done!



I can't believe we're still here.

One "yes" and I'm out of here.

1 yes

Or West is up for the rest of the night and Mark doesn't have another turn. ;-)


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> New expert has swelling surrounding the eyes, and ridges on his forehead.
> 
> He's a damn Cardassian disguised as a human.



he has been on the stand already


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

New guy just needs some Botox.  He's been stressed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I said he had a record.....dumb-ass......not a rap-sheet.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Let the animation in and keep the texts out.
> ...



Are you out cuz Mark is done?  LOL


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > So...
> ...




XBOX ???  WoW!  He just finished his dailies and is in que.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Funny, you said you had no idea he carried his gun in a holster that fit inside his pants, now you claim it was in his statement. Which of those stories is true?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Why do liberals act like it was their own kid that got killed?
> ...



If a black  Panther gunned me down, it would only make news if he was arrested and not let go.

The bizzarre double standard pisses me off.

When Jorge is let go, more than likely, blacks will riot, whites will be killed, and it will be the fault of something else.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 9, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That would be the one he saw with the Ouija Board.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and to think crimes of this nature probably occur on a weekly basis in South Chicago (as I mentioned in this or another post), and do they have trials over those murders? why isn't Al Sharpton having a cow over Blacks killing Blacks?



There is no money in it.

That?s My Boy ? Now, Where?s My Money ? Where?s My Benjamins??? | The Last Refuge


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

The judge is still listening to evidence and whether it will come in.  They are working late.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

The button is pushed to the "on" position.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



No. I'm f'n here waiting on the RULING part.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > and to think crimes of this nature probably occur on a weekly basis in South Chicago (as I mentioned in this or another post), and do they have trials over those murders? why isn't Al Sharpton having a cow over Blacks killing Blacks?
> ...



Absolutely correct.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, do you really think Zimmerman won't be acquitted?
> ...





Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt. - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The judge is still listening to evidence and whether it will come in.  They are working late.


They're on another subject now...Trayvon's phone and Facebook records that he thought he deleted.

It appears he was trying to buy a gun on the black market....and that he was proud of his fighting ability.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > New expert has swelling surrounding the eyes, and ridges on his forehead.
> ...



They were out of tasty court water in the pitchers today.

Undo witness stress.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I thought Charlie Brown said that -  ??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



did i miss much today


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Youz gun beez waitin alla nite. Da judge izznt gunna holla bout dat til temarrah.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Spoonhead Jack?  

What an unfortunate moniker...


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The judge is still listening to evidence and whether it will come in.  They are working late.
> ...



Yes.  Should this come in?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The judge is still listening to evidence and whether it will come in.  They are working late.



I have been having trouble following it and appears kind of tedious but seems like a blatant attempt to beat up on the victim.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> ??
> Every now and then I hear--'The jury will consider lesser charges such as manslaughter which are included in the 2nd degree murder charge...'



True, but every element of the lesser included charge must be proved by the prosecution including disproving self defense beyond a reasonable doubt.  You get a conviction for a lesser included charge when an element of 2nd deg murder such as "hatred" is not proved beyond a reasonable doubt, but the crime of manslaughter  which is identical to 2nd deg murder but without the element of "hatred" is proved.


----------



## Vox (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Saying he hit him squarely in the heart through dumb luck is stretching credibility beyond limit. Like I said, nothing is absolute. That has to be weighed along with all the evidence.
> 
> Being "close" and shooting locked in a struggle would mean he'd get hit in the stomach or leg.



Looks like you do not know anatomy at all 

shooting from a close distance almost guarantees hitting the heart if one knows where it is located 

most concealed carry permit holders do know where


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Spoonhead Jack?
> 
> What an unfortunate moniker...



He's happy his buddies didn't decide to go the fork route.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Eyz b knowin da shit huh not b havin a facts ma sheen at huhseffs crib


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

If some of this stuff comes in, then Zimmerman's history comes in, too.  Then it's a new kind of trial.  Mudslinging.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

I heard yesterday that they were only going to beat up on Trayvon if the prosecution went at GZ's history and GZ's history of violence hadn't been introduced.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 9, 2013)

How does it feel to have no evidence supporting your hatred of a innocent man? Why do you people support a street thug that beat up a man for wanting to ask a question....

WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yer ebonics suck yo


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I heard yesterday that they were only going to beat up on Trayvon if the prosecution went at GZ's history and GZ's history of violence hadn't been introduced.



The prosecution didn't go into Z's history, but the defense is trying to go into Trayvon's history right now.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I am not old enough to know for sure.

It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt . -- George Eliot

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.-- Abraham Lincoln (also attr. Confucius)

It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.-- Mark Twain (1835-1910)

Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise: and he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding. -- Bible, 'Proverbs' 17:28.

Maybe even quoted by Oscar Wilde, George Bush, Silvan Engel, Lisa Simpson & now you say Charlie Brown.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup...Looks like Bernie's home with the fam, getting ready for his 8AM morning court call.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Saying he hit him squarely in the heart through dumb luck is stretching credibility beyond limit. Like I said, nothing is absolute. That has to be weighed along with all the evidence.
> ...



And Trayvon knew that which explains why he was screaming. 

In your scenario, Zimmerman knows he's going to fire a fatal shot. Then why the hell would GZ be screaming at that exact second? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I heard yesterday that they were only going to beat up on Trayvon if the prosecution went at GZ's history and GZ's history of violence hadn't been introduced.
> ...



So that means right now they are "opening the door" for Z's history. Otherwise this would be against trial procedure.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Um

The prosecution needs to buy their witnesses from the place the defense gets them.

"gun med expert" kicked the crap out of Bernster - or possibly Bernster kicked the crap out of himself.  Bernster changed the prosc story and said the tree beat up Z.  D witness laughed at Shipping because a forensic ME is supposed to never leave the dead man that cannot walk's body, it's his responsibility.  Plus you could understand what he was saying and his "demos"

Neighbor witness in bed sick on Skype (black) testified to 911 begin Z and charactered Z being a nice guy yet again from a (black) nice lady neighbor.

Hearing hearing hearing
OH!
Napoleon the City Manager (not short but very hostile at being called to the stand for the politics he helped start) testified to 911 being played in Mayor's office - started touching on the politics thing.

Can't remember what else, I'm numb and poked an eardrum out at 6:30


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Do not believe all the quotes you read on the Internet ~ Abraham Lincoln - 1863

True that, Abe. My Wikipedia page is loaded with bullshit quotes ~ George Washington - 1776


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



little chance of that the state has already rested


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

Too bad  didn't warn M that he had a gun.  All he had to do is say, "I've got a gun."  I M continued to fight, shoot.  If not, he saved a life.  The cops were already on the way.

All he had was a  bloody nose and a couple cuts on his head.


----------



## Vox (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Trayvon was not screaming. It was Z screaming. Trayvon was busy pounding Z's head to the concrete and Z was able to use his gun in self-defense.
You can not scream and do something with your hands?
Z was screaming FOR HELP. He reached for his gun as he did not want to die and help wasn't coming anytime soon.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Sounds like they're trying to pull a fast one then. lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ha ha as I'm listening to the witness read Ebonics on the feed.

LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



animation-----you left out animation


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



thanks


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You think just like me - T

So it was three rounds?  - Witness with no tasty court water

I'm sorry I am so f'ing distracted by the witness reading the transcript.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

OMG!!!!!

This is unreal!  I'm listening to a coupla honkies...crackahs, if you will...trying to re-enact TM's text messages as they were written!  

OMG!   This is like the Twilight Zone!


----------



## Vox (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Too bad  didn't warn M that he had a gun.  All he had to do is say, "I've got a gun."  I M continued to fight, shoot.  If not, he saved a life.  The cops were already on the way.
> 
> All he had was a  bloody nose and a couple cuts on his head.



he didn't have to tell anything. if he would have warned T about the gun, he would be dead now - one does not loose his chance to survive in warning the attacker


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OMG!!!!!
> 
> This is unreal!  I'm listening to a coupla honkies...crackahs, if you will...trying to re-enact TM's text messages as they were written!
> 
> OMG!   This is like the Twilight Zone!



masochist


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

"The earth is round" - Babe Ruth


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

Ebonics word for the day: "Juicy"

Use of "Juicy" in a sentence: "Juicy the Creepy azz Crackah?"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> So he isn't just a cold blooded murderer, he's a moron as well..



He wasnt charged for cold blooded murder. Even if he was found guilty of the crime he is accused of: Second Degree murder. He wont have been convicted of cold blooded murder. Second degree murder is heat of the moment murder.

You were told this before, yet you continue to pretend otherwise. Why?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You can create the most unlikely story possible, but that doesn't hold any weight. If you've gained control enough to shoot someone in the heart, for sure you would stop screaming if only for a second or two to fire the shot. 

In the story you've engineered so carefully, then why does the screaming stop the second Trayvon is hit? I'm sure you can come up with another carefully crafted reason.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

who knew trees could come to life and attack White Hispanics, sounds like a Steven King Movie.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



(SMH) Naaaaawww! - Sarah G told me they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true.

[youtube]rmx4twCK3_I[/youtube]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!!!!
> ...



Santy I can't find your quote so I'm screwy the quotey thing.

LOL  This is WHACKED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm freaking laying on the floor.  Please someone pull that transcript for Rat.  There is so much material here I can't stand it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

The most important consideration is that Zimmerman created the confrontation leading to the death and Martin was only trying to continue on his way. That is the definition of manslaughter. I don't agree with the murder charge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

We knew the FB/Tweet thing was coming and I just got my ebonics reading skills up, but I forgot to think they'd be reading it verbatim.

LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think the animation is going to come in but I didn't watch the end of the session to get my take on the judge about the cell phone material, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning.  The defense is talking about resting on Wednesday.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The most important consideration is that Zimmerman created the confrontation leading to the death and Martin was only trying to continue on his way. That is the definition of manslaughter. I don't agree with the murder charge.



How ? by looking at him ?


----------



## Vox (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



it holds absolutely perfect weight. you obviously do not hold concealed carry and are basing your "knowledge" on movies ( which is ridiculous) otherwise you would know that an absolute, 100% rule of  pulling the gun in self defense is ONLY if nothing else worked.
Z asked the eye-witness to help him and he ran to call 911 instead.
If he would wait more - he'll be dead.
Screaming for help didn't work so he pulled the gun.
That's why he was so happy when police tricked him that everything was on the camera.
and if you hit somebody with your bullet there is no need to scream anymore - are you stupid or what?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I don't think the animation is going to come in but I didn't watch the end of the session to get my take on the judge about the cell phone material, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning.  The defense is talking about resting on Wednesday.



the judge will announce her ruling in the AM


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

It's hilarious!  Who woulda thought we'd have such great nighttime entertainment...

It's more socially inappropriate than Kathy Griffin!  LOLOLOL


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

You can't speculate on what the user intended so you have to keep it like that.

So in other words, Martin was a 17 year old illiterate punk.

Naw, he hasn't "Breed" enough for me"

Or maybe, Martin was a homosexual?

It's his words, right?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

And Connor sounds like he's straight outta Flatbush!

Gawd


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

and ever since this debacle began, I have heard my share of "The Uniformed" discredit any obvious proof of the sequence of events leading up to the shooting. enough already! they all know Trayvon tried to kill George, this is just like when Johnny Cockroran knew OJ killed his wife, yet had to keep making up lies to send OJ walking home scott free.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 9, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > ??
> ...



ok--'including disproving self defense beyond a reasonable doubt'.

En route back to the computer this was just being discussed with Anderson Cooper.

Some are saying if the defense rests on Thursday then perhaps a verdict by Friday. It would certainly take me a lot longer to sift through all that has been presented. 
Anything is possible?

~~
It looks like the Andrea Schneiderman case will be the next televised case. July 29th. I have little interest in this case even though it is local. 

I am interested in what is going on with the Fort Hood trial.  The accused has chosen to represent himself. I think that is a military trial--I should refresh my memory.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

MMPPQQ-I don't know how she said that without LOLing.
She's gotta be punch drunk by now!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MMPPQQ-I don't know how she said that without LOLing.
> She's gotta be punch drunk by now!



That's why she gets the big bucks.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Probably just go home.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and ever since this debacle began, I have heard my share of "The Uniformed" discredit any obvious proof of the sequence of events leading up to the shooting. enough already! they all know Trayvon tried to kill George, this is just like when Johnny Cockroran knew OJ killed his wife, yet had to keep making up lies to send OJ walking home scott free.



It is so wrong to identify this case with the OJ Simpson case!  I wonder how many are doing just that?

I wonder too, how many made up their minds as soon as Sharpton and Jackson showed they ugly thug faces to get their headlines and declare that Martin was a victim that needed a voice?  The Martin family did need a voice.  Where was LE?  But I wish someone other than those two prostitutes came to help.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and to think crimes of this nature probably occur on a weekly basis in South Chicago (as I mentioned in this or another post), and do they have trials over those murders? why isn't Al Sharpton having a cow over Blacks killing Blacks?



Because Sharpton has made a LIVING for four solid decades out of black against white racism and he doesn't have any skills or know how to do anything else to make money.

He doesn't care if blacks kill blacks, anymore that we care if Iraqis kill Iraqis. All that matters is if Iraqis kill Americans, or if blacks kill whites or whites kill blacks. That's how he makes the money he makes: he can't do anything else, it's his economic niche.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

porn in folder with a French title...OOO LA LA


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > ??
> ...



The prosecution in this case can only go to sleep and dream..............


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > and to think crimes of this nature probably occur on a weekly basis in South Chicago (as I mentioned in this or another post), and do they have trials over those murders? why isn't Al Sharpton having a cow over Blacks killing Blacks?
> ...



Circe, I applaud you for being so courteous about it.  I am generally more composed, but I just can't be when it comes to those two.  I think my problem with those two is that they have the gall to call themselves "Reverend" and would never dream of helping a white child or family.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > and ever since this debacle began, I have heard my share of "The Uniformed" discredit any obvious proof of the sequence of events leading up to the shooting. enough already! they all know Trayvon tried to kill George, this is just like when Johnny Cockroran knew OJ killed his wife, yet had to keep making up lies to send OJ walking home scott free.
> ...



Me, for one. Will the jury convict Zimmerman because he's not black, like the O.J. jury aquitted O.J. simply because he was black and they could?

There are similarities. The gross dishonesties purely based on PC race issues of the worst kind. 

I can imagine the jury convicting Zimmerman purely because they want to stick it to whitey and the whole of the white part of the nation aghast at the obvious injustice and the black part cheering and laughing as they did when O.J. got off.

I don't think the danger of riot was as great with the O.J. trial, though.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

*is deedee is coming back to testify about martins fighting*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone in the courtroom now will be going home to cold leftovers and pissed off spouses tonight.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...


 Without any investigation that would have told him Mr. Zimmerman has a great-grandfather of African descent, President Obama jumped all over the case by saying Trayvon Martin could've been his son.

Oh, snap. That did it! Sharpton and Jackson were in the area in a heartbeat, condemning the white-on-black crime, because they failed to check also. The black community, also who failed to check, decided this case was their chance to call the ghost of Christmases past to the séance and plead God damn America if Zimmerman is not burnt on the stake for daring to do a white-on-black "crime," regardless of the details that would come forward in the trial. Right now, it's blood in the eyes and foam in the mouth, even though the forensics expert told exactly why the evidence collected at the scene proved that it WAS Trayvon on top beating up on Zimmerman, and that the blood was collected INSIDE Trayvon's shirt, which bloused out when he was leaning over Zimmerman, beating his brains out, when he was stopped with the bullet Zimmerman saved his life by shooting.

The truth is not important for the evil the black community has planned to burn stores in their own neighborhoods and scream inanities to make other people afraid of them. They want trial by mob, not trial by the truth that comes out when all the evidence is shown.



Barack Obama basically set the stage for this theater with his vicious, unbridled racism against an African man he thought was a pure white Hispanic, if that makes any sense.  In short, he broached Mr. Zimmerman's civil rights by lying through ignorance of the true facts, which he neglected to peruse nor acknowledge.

We have government and justice by chaos if evil people continue on this pursuit rather than letting justice prevail, if it can under the circumstances.

I'm getting a little sick of President Obama's _modus operandi_. He shows zero respect for other human beings he hasn't welcomed into his little pyramid scheme universe of unrighteousness rewarded, righteousness condemned based on failure to be showing all black skin color.

We were better off with equal justice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *is deedee is coming back to testify about martins fighting*



DUNNO
stop
I thought they'd bring her afer
stop
crump
LOL
Curfew?

Are you real time?
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Everyone in the courtroom now will be going home to cold leftovers and pissed off spouses tonight.



and enigma wrapped bacon.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Everyone in the courtroom now will be going home to cold leftovers and pissed off spouses tonight.



No they won't.  They are sequestered.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone in the courtroom now will be going home to cold leftovers and pissed off spouses tonight.
> ...



The jury's not in the courtroom.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone in the courtroom now will be going home to cold leftovers and pissed off spouses tonight.
> ...



zimmerman had to get an extension for his curfew


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Spouses/ -----


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I stop sended that above!

Keep up!

I thought you're in charge!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



OK, so A$$'s wife won't be pissed. She's probably hoping this lasts all night.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Ebonics word for the day: "Juicy"
> 
> Use of "Juicy" in a sentence: "Juicy the Creepy azz Crackah?"



Make da dude breed!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



Do you think that Z will be convicted?  I don't.  I think he will be acquitted or a hung jury.  I think there will be a mother who believes the way I have believed that Z started this whole thing by following M and not standing down when he was told to.  He should have gone to the mail boxes and met police, but he was a police wannabe.

And "Assholes and Fucking Punks" are not terms of endearment as much as the defense tries to make believe they are. 

I am not quite sure how I would vote if I was on the jury.  I would have to get past the fact that Z started this mess and then concentrate on the altercation.  I would not think about the gun or fighting history unless it was allowed in by the judge.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



will they bring in crump

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

Um


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm really amazed so many people seem to be defending Zimmerman.  

I'm listening to the 911 call now and he clearly states that Martin ran away.  So there is no question that Zimmerman continues after him even after the police told him they didn't need him to do that.  So Martin has some guy stalking him around the neighborhood even after he ran.  

I guess we also know that Zimmerman caught up to him again and got out of his car.  Why would he do that?  What was said between the two?  Clearly we don't know as we are only getting one side of the story.  But we know Zimmerman said some very negative things on the 911 call.  Did he repeat those to Martin when he got out of the car?  

Martin has no criminal history of violence.  Was he really going to attack some guy without a reason?  Seems unlikely to me, but we don't know.  

Some scuffle clearly occurs as Zimmerman does have some wounds.  For me Zimmerman is the adult and clearly was chasing this kid around the neighborhood.  If some scuffle occurs it's his fault, he should have let him go as he was advised by the police.  

I don't know what Zimmerman is guilty of, but this altercation is completely his fault yet Martin is the one who is dead.  Zimmerman was playing policeman with his gun and picked somebody who was doing nothing wrong.  Now that somebody is dead.  Carrying a gun is a huge responsibility.  I think he should have left this to the police.  It seems wrong that he can instigate the incident and kill someone and people support that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You said!!

Stop messin wi me man!

FYI "mounting" is sounding like "asshole" and "anal sex" now.

2 2 2 many trials ;-)


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Circe, I applaud you for being so courteous about it.  I am generally more composed, but I just can't be when it comes to those two.  I think my problem with those two is that they have the gall to call themselves "Reverend" and would never dream of helping a white child or family.



Thank you --- I know what you mean. We were flipping through channels the other night and came across what apparently is a regular program, is that even possible? of Al Sharpton doing race violence inciting about this Zimmerman trial. It was horrible! That grating voice, eager to foment trouble, to cause violence -- made me sick. 

He is one of the truly bad public figures of my lifetime. Just a rotten person.

I was around when he was doing that terrible lying about that young black woman who claimed to be gang-raped by whites and there was nothing to it as she later confessed, and he KNEW it and yet, he ran with it to get where he is now. I remember it well. A total lie got him where he is now! And that's all right with a lot of people, because he's black, so any amount of moral degradation is just fine with them.

And he even ran for president, and they couldn't keep him out though he was an embarrassment to the campaign.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 9, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?
> 
> If they're able to get the jury to put their own kid in the place of Trayvon...Zimmerman is TOAST!
> 
> Let's see what this almost all-white, all-female cast does.



It is not acceptable for Trayvon Martin to die.
That does not make it murder under the law.
To you this is a cast just like a movie, a TV reality show and you want to see things handled that way.
Emotion is what brought this case to trial as murder.
Emotion is not justice. Justice is weighing the facts of the case. Emotion is what causes problems, violence and wrong doing.
I am shocked you would want the jury to convict based on emotion alone.
But not that shocked as there really is nothing other than emotion to convict Zimmerman for murder.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

That blonde, behind the blonde with the glasses who's behind West is driving me crazy and she just sat down! Ever time she looks down then back up, she does a hair flip thing like a blood elf.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

If Crump doesn't take a hit for the cover, I am OUT FOREVER of the justice system.

Two rights make a wrong.  No rights make just wrong wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Put both histories up.  It appears that defense is asking that Trayvon's phone and Facebook records be admitted to show that he
knew how to fight
was proud of it
was seeking an illegal firearm

It looks to me like Zimmerman took a future thug and killer off the streets.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ebonics word for the day: "Juicy"
> ...



Maybe he's part Asian....NO....... He's a racist making fun of Asians!


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it over yet?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

A$$ passed out and is laying on the floor behind the podium from the digital magic so Guy had to take over.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hate to bust folks bubble here but the one thing that appears to be set in stone in the mind of the jury is that there is a strong possibility based on eye witness testimony and Zimmerman's account that Trayvon Martin attacked Zimmerman.
That is what the jury knows is Zimmerman's defense and a witness stated he saw Martin on top of him.
That and the whacky, tacky street girl friend that does not know how to read as she admitted on the stand she does not know how to read. She lied her ass off all the way through this case. And the jury believes the Martin family lawyer Crump coached that girl from the start.
A very ugly case as it is a damn shame the Martin family has to see the truth in front of TV cameras and such.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

Defense is grabbing at straws to keep this out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Is it over yet?



NO

It's the Twitter/FB Ebonics time.

Important!

Sit the F up!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> I'm really amazed so many people seem to be defending Zimmerman.
> 
> I'm listening to the 911 call now and he clearly states that Martin ran away.  So there is no question that Zimmerman continues after him even after the police told him they didn't need him to do that.  So Martin has some guy stalking him around the neighborhood even after he ran.
> 
> ...



You need to do some research on this case and also learn about  personal responsibility.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Do you think that Z will be convicted?  I don't.  I think he will be acquitted or a hung jury.  I think there will be a mother who believes the way I have believed that Z started this whole thing by following M and not standing down when he was told to.  He should have gone to the mail boxes and met police, but he was a police wannabe.



Very possibly. I hung a jury once. I hated to do it, but I did it. Middle-aged women: the defense loves us. [ Good analysis by you, IMO. I hope Zimmerman will get off, but I was around for the O.J. trial, and EVERYONE (black and white) KNEW he did it, but the jury let him off ------ because they were black, and they could. So now I don't have any security that things will be as they should be if blacks are involved.



> And "Assholes and Fucking Punks" are not terms of endearment as much as the defense tries to make believe they are.



Oh, you think?  [



> I am not quite sure how I would vote if I was on the jury.  I would have to get past the fact that Z started this mess and then concentrate on the altercation.  I would not think about the gun or fighting history unless it was allowed in by the judge.



I'd set Zimmerman free "doot squat" as my father-in-law used to say, from WWII in France. This is one jury I would not hang.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

We lost everyone on the thread.

I have zero idea how to do this summary.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
> 
> Um


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We lost everyone on the thread.
> 
> I have zero idea how to do this summary.



Just post a link to youtube for it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Is it over yet?
> ...


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

O'Mara seems amused by the prosecutor's argument.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

Time to subpoena the people TM was texting to get context & meaning of the ebonics texts. That will make for some entertaining testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

FYI for anyone who is still tuned in.

Behind defense is media starting 2 rows back.  WAT is sitting there.

Jury watchers are behind prosc. starting 2 rows back.

First two rows are family/lawyer support.

Right is media
Left spectators

I'm just filling dead air.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

when George walks scott free, the left, Al and Jesse will claim it's payback for letting OJ Free., and how come some blacks want to riot when they don't get their way? yet, no one rioted when Casey got off. This shows that Whites will not riot/throw stones thru glass windows/pull drivers out of their vehicles and beat them senseless when they weren't happy with a jury's decision.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

OOOOOOOooooo

Tempers they runneth at this time of night.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



It's too late to put Z's history in.  The prosecution is done.  

The fact that TM knew how to fight and he was proud of it and he was seeking an illegal gun has nothing to do with the fight or the walking in the compound.  That is a history.  Just like Z"s not so pretty history is not relevant.

You may even be right about taking a questionable person off the street.  But GZ was never meant to be cop, judge and executioner. I'm sure you agree with that.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OOOOOOOooooo
> 
> Tempers they runneth at this time of night.



They be hungry!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 9, 2013)

'Judge Alex'--not familiar with him, fwiw, just told Anderson Cooper that it will all come down to whether the jury believes Zimmerman was in fear of his life. Overstating the obvious for most posters--sorry.

I believe he then went on to say that today's expert testimony on the impact of the wounds to his head supported the 'in fear of his life'. That was about the only thing I understood today.

Wondering how the all female jury will deal with that. Perhaps some have been in fights or their husbands, sons, friends, etc have shared stories. 

Other than that--once again I heard that FL needs to reevaluate 'Stand Your Ground'.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OOOOOOOooooo
> 
> Tempers they runneth at this time of night.



They know they're in trouble when they get home.


Except for A$$.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> O'Mara seems amused by the prosecutor's argument.



I have a feeling he won't be amused tomorrow morning.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

Summary:

There is Truth
And then there is Not Truth and 

bullshit


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FYI for anyone who is still tuned in.
> 
> Behind defense is media starting 2 rows back.  WAT is sitting there.
> 
> ...



Is WAT the one in the pink shirt?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.

Kids guard their phones like we guard our diamonds.  Judge be stoopid now.  Just stop.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh the judge IS low tech!


----------



## Zona (Jul 9, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> I'm really amazed so many people seem to be defending Zimmerman.
> 
> I'm listening to the 911 call now and he clearly states that Martin ran away.  So there is no question that Zimmerman continues after him even after the police told him they didn't need him to do that.  So Martin has some guy stalking him around the neighborhood even after he ran.
> 
> ...


Every single thing you said here is on point.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> when George walks scott free, the left, Al and Jesse will claim it's payback for letting OJ Free., and how come some blacks want to riot when they don't get their way? yet, no one rioted when Casey got off. This shows that Whites will not riot/throw stones thru glass windows/pull drivers out of their vehicles and beat them senseless when they weren't happy with a jury's decision.



I'm afraid there will be civil unrest when and if Z goes free, also.  But LE I hope will be ready for them and give them stiff sentences, for the tvs they looted and harm they do, they'll pay a steep price.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 9, 2013)

Circe said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



The Jury in the OJ case had no choice but to acquit, I watched that trial and the prosecution failed every step of the way proving he had anything to do with the murders. 

Now if you did not watch the trial and depended on the MSM for your facts you got a completely different picture. I would just shake my head in bewilderment at night after watching the Court room. The defense would totally hammer the prosecution on point after point and the evening news would ignore it and report that something else happened.

Simple things like the fact a 18 year police veteran illegally carried OJ's blood around for a whole day going to the crime scene and OJ's house. The fact that the crime lab accidentally sprayed OJ's blood across the lab while evidence was out.

The fact that Furman lied about knowing OJ and that he had a personal vendetta against him. Furman supposedly found a glove on OJ's property, He claimed he found it UNDER an air conditioning unit. Yet the claim was that OJ accidentally dropped it while going home.

The fact that not once but twice the police lied to a Judge for a search warrant. The fact that the police initially claimed they feared for OJ's life and simply wanted to conduct a search to find out if he was ok. Then when they knocked on his daughter's door they did not ask once if she saw him, if he was ok, but asked repeatedly to search for shoes.

The fact that the supposed spot of blood on the car was so miniscule that it was physically impossible to have seen it in the dark.

The gloves were a fiasco.

And of course the fact that AFTER the veteran officer had "accidentally" carried OJ's blood to the crime scene they magically found new blood evidence on the back gate.

It goes on and on.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

Judge is frazzled.  Doesn't like being told her mistakes


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> 
> Kids guard their phones like we guard our diamonds.  Judge be stoopid now.  Just stop.





A 7 year old could break the code...even though it took over a year and they had to write code to open the phone.

SHE IS DONE! lol


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

I really think the defense just wants to have the judge not allow TM's history, so that in the event there is a conviction they can mount a series of reversible decisions to bring to the appellant court.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

My outlook is black and white. My freaking labor song was the Hero song.  My kids favorite idol is Ironman.

Injustice goes against my very grain of my being.

This.

I got nothing.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really amazed so many people seem to be defending Zimmerman.
> ...



I've done research.  Tell me what I'm missing.  It seems like Zimmerman made the wrong call and went after someone who was doing nothing wrong.  And that's how we got this tragedy.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

Man!  What an ending to a long day in court!  Jesus!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

This trial has officially jumped the rails!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

Tempers are flaring!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

Tune in tomorrow at 8:00 A.M. Eastern. It's gonna be a hot time in the old courthouse.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> 
> Kids guard their phones like we guard our diamonds.  Judge be stoopid now.  Just stop.



maybe the defense could start calling in the folks that  martin sent texts to


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

I wonder if she'll apologize in the morning?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



The fact that Furman had said "******" was a biggie.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> 
> Kids guard their phones like we guard our diamonds.  Judge be stoopid now.  Just stop.



The problem is low tech low tech.

That is up to the JURY to make the decision.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> 
> Kids guard their phones like we guard our diamonds.  Judge be stoopid now.  Just stop.





MeBelle60 said:


> I wonder if she'll apologize in the morning?



no


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> 
> Kids guard their phones like we guard our diamonds.  Judge be stoopid now.  Just stop.



Passwords are good enough for banking & taxes. They should be good enough if corroborated by person on the other end of the conversation. The jury can take text fraud into consideration.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...



As it was with Paula Deen.

Who that knows how to speak English hasn't EVER said the word?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> ...



DD is still under oath; let her be up there again!

She's been tweeting again. Several new ones on July 7th.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 9, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



Nah.  As an Alaskan, I am very pro-gun rights and yet I believe GZ needs to be held accountable for killing this kid.  One reason is that he is the kind of bozo that will jeopardize gun rights for all of us.  Cop wannabe following people around in the dark and then shooting 17-year-old kids.  Good God, what if everybody started doing that!  It would be like the Wild West again.

No, I'm pro guns, but against  Zimmerman.  He needs to be held accountable.  A 17-year-old kid didn't get to live his life because of that asshole.

P.S.  I'm white, I'm a woman and I don't label myself as either conservative or liberal.  I'm some of both, depends on the issue.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> ...



Give me some justice hope, baby.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if she'll apologize in the morning?
> ...



Was WAT the one in the suit with the pink shirt? (He'd claim it was salmon.) OR was he the one with the dark hair and the long sleeve blue shirt?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




The fact that he knew how to fight does have something to do with the fight.

He was pummeling Zimmerman skilfully.  His skill is relevant to the credibility of Zimmerman's account -- including the essential part about Zimmerman's fear for his life.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like the Martin side has some egg on their faces about now.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

So, the judge thinks someone stole or borrowed Martins cell phone and made thousands of texts and took thousands of pictures?

Then she storms off the bench because she was made to look like a biased fool?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Dunno.

I was giving GPS coordinates to where people sit. 

He was still tweeting from in the court so that was detective work.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

Rachel is tweeting again? Doesn't surprise me...I think she is right here at USMB with a new moniker. Both sound like each other with the atrocious spelling and the mumbling on the stand.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > She's full of shit saying these are not TM's texts.
> ...



That's what West was hollering about.  The state denied them time by delaying turning over the info, and the judge denied them the opportunity (time) to depose those on the messages.

It's a no brainer it's his phone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So, the judge thinks someone stole or borrowed Martins cell phone and made thousands of texts and took thousands of pictures?
> 
> Then she storms off the bench because she was made to look like a biased fool?



I feel sorry for her husband when she gets home. She's going to take it out on the poor guy.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So, the judge thinks someone stole or borrowed Martins cell phone and made thousands of texts and took thousands of pictures?
> 
> Then she storms off the bench because she was made to look like a biased fool?




Dammit! I missed that??? DAMN my colon!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



He was so proud in fact that he left the phone on for his girlfriend to hear the fight.

oooops


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > So, the judge thinks someone stole or borrowed Martins cell phone and made thousands of texts and took thousands of pictures?
> ...



I have only one word for you



"Prunes"


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


I agree with your last sentence.  No person, even a real good cop should be all three.  However, in defense of one's own life, deadly force is appropriate....as it was in this instance.  Better for Zimmerman to use it than to get beat to death and Martin then have his gun.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FAXES ARE LEGALLY BINDING.
> 
> That was years ago.
> 
> ...



Is a signature hearsay unless the signer is able to be cross examined?


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 9, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 Blows to the head are never considered minor to a doctor. Maybe you've never heard of shaken baby syndrome in which no injury may be apparent, but the baby's brain is disconnected from the skull in a way that results in permanent brain damage.

Also, a blow to the head can shake someone's brain loose and bring upon them a condition known as dementia, which grows in severity as the brain shrinks over decades of time. If you ever had to see someone you care about perish his mind day by day, well, it's enough to make a grown man cry. 

Head injuries can be heinous, and may not go uncovered for years until its victim can no longer hide the damages his injury has caused him.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm out...see y'all at 8AM


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

This whole case is nothing but appeasing terrorist threats (sharpton, jackson, stupid people that want a race war, etc). I firmly believe this. Why else are they going to such lengths to condemn Zimmerman as a murderer? Fear, that is why. Don't convict, riots. Convict, hispanics might riot. Losers in the whole thing? ALL OF US...and the word Justice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 9, 2013)

R.D. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Does the defense really need this in to prove self defense? I don't think they need it. Self defense has been proven many times over. It'd be nice to see it get in there though.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 9, 2013)

The judge, if she refuses the text messages, will have opened the door REALLY wide for appeal.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



No can do. Colitis. Unfortunately, it hit me today so I was back and forth between tv and..well..the ladies room.

Anywho...nuff about that. I wonder if that is on youtube, the judge making an ass of herself?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> So, the judge thinks someone stole or borrowed Martins cell phone and made thousands of texts and took thousands of pictures?
> 
> Then she storms off the bench because she was made to look like a biased fool?



It's possible.  My kids have borrowed my phone and vice versa from time to time .. usually after a few min the other person figures it out.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FAXES ARE LEGALLY BINDING.
> ...



It's much easier to forge a signature than to crack that phone's encryption.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> This whole case is nothing but appeasing terrorist threats (sharpton, jackson, stupid people that want a race war, etc). I firmly believe this. Why else are they going to such lengths to condemn Zimmerman as a murderer? Fear, that is why. Don't convict, riots. Convict, hispanics might riot. Losers in the whole thing? ALL OF US...and the word Justice.



Affirmative action justice system.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

Can the defense, after this crap the judge pulled tonight, ask the judge to, what's the word, recuse herself from this trial?

Clearly, she is biased and won't overturn a jury conviction if that were to happen or she might even negate a jury acquittal and convict, if that's allowed.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

Night SantaFe. See ya tomorrow.
Don't let it get to ya, Testarosa. It just ain't worth the high blood pressure.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> The judge, if she refuses the text messages, has opened the door REALLY wide for appeal.



Add that to the list! Guaranteed that if the state was bringing this evidence to convict someone it would be in no questions asked. You don't think they will argue in that appellant court that she didn't provide a fair trial because of the pace of the trial do you? I truly believe the defense is hedging their bets here. I'm not sure if this stuff gets in if they even use it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > So, the judge thinks someone stole or borrowed Martins cell phone and made thousands of texts and took thousands of pictures?
> ...



Oh come ON, RKM. You don't seriously think this bogus shit is what happened do you? I mean, REALLY? Even if Trayvon himself sat up in his coffin and SAID he attacked Z first, you would STILL argue Zimmerman is a murderer deliberately?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Social media may not be very happy when the legal system catches up with it and criminalizes certain activities. Outlawing anonymous communication is already being flirted with.. the sword cuts both ways


----------



## KissMy (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If this is inadmissible or not legally binding, then I have a new idea for becoming a drug dealer. I can send GEO Lat Long coordinates of hidden drug stash after getting paid in offshore account.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

asaratis said:


> The judge, if she refuses the text messages, has opened the door REALLY wide for appeal.



How does it help the jury understand GZ's frame of mind at the time of the killing? 

 Z didn't know his propensity for fighting.  All he got was a bloody nose and a couple of cuts on his head. George shot him before he could really take any beating.  Help me understand.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

Can a judge negate a jury acquittal and convict Zimmerman if they find him not guilty?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



You missed the memo.. I was teetering to the defense yesterday when I heard the .5 out of 1-10 thing from the guy who knows how good a fighter GZ was.  But I switched sides completely, after seeing the "real" photos today that actually showed the beating GZ received. 

That said.  There is nothing stopping kids from laying their phone on the counter, kids txting messages on other kids phones.  I've physically seen it done dozens of times.  Remember I used to coach youth sports a few years back.  I have a kid in HS right now.  One just out of nursing school and another getting a double E.  They mess around with the phones it happens.  Sometimes they do a few then say who it is.

They don't all use pass codes to open up their phones.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Can a judge negate a jury acquittal and convict Zimmerman if they find him not guilty?



No not in Florida.

They can overturn death on M1


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Heck I remember dozen years back when someone stole my credit card.  Just because you see a charge or text on a report does not prove the owner made the charge or text.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It already cut the other way.

Why not this way too?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The judge, if she refuses the text messages, has opened the door REALLY wide for appeal.
> ...



Okay, Dr. Rao said that the next blow or the next could have been potentially fatal. Thats her testimony.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



West said thousands of photos and thousands of texts though. I'm more inclined to believe hundreds of both, but still, you can expect a kid with his phone locked just to open it and another lock to open this app where these were found to have someone else make hundreds of texts or take hundreds of photos without him knowing.

As for this app, I don't know what it is but I believe it's something to hide stuff from parents and to give a false sense of security from police if the phones owner is ever arrested.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The judge, if she refuses the text messages, has opened the door REALLY wide for appeal.
> ...



He looked beat up to me AND the jury.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> when George walks scott free, the left, Al and Jesse will claim it's payback for letting OJ Free., and how come some blacks want to riot when they don't get their way? yet, no one rioted when Casey got off. This shows that Whites will not riot/throw stones thru glass windows/pull drivers out of their vehicles and beat them senseless when they weren't happy with a jury's decision.



Yeah, well, duh, but that doesn't help my daughter and her family coming into Baltimore by train and we having to pick her up in the worst area! Well, not THE worst, but all Baltimore is effectively a no-go area.

I am hoping there will be no riots, but not because GZimmerman wasn't convicted.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 9, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > What the prosecution needs to argue and bring the point home is that is it acceptable for their kid to die under those exact same circumstances?
> ...




*Emotion is what brought this case to trial as murder.*





> > Angela Corey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> > *Angela Corey*
> >
> ...




*Its V, for 'victim'. Thats who we work tirelessly for.*


no, to be exact it was the Special Prosecutor appointed by the Governor, Angela Corey who brought the charge of Murder against G Zimmerman.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Can a judge negate a jury acquittal and convict Zimmerman if they find him not guilty?
> ...



Not anywhere in the USA..  A judge can seit aside a jury conviction but a judge can not overturn an acquittal in a criminal case (different rule in a civil action).


----------



## Vox (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The judge, if she refuses the text messages, has opened the door REALLY wide for appeal.
> ...



he got quite a beating. blood flowing from your nose and chocking you is very frightening ( it flows mostly to your stomach if you swallow but you can easily aspirate - and that is extremely frightening, believe me

and if you want to experience how the pummeling of your head to the concrete feels like - you may ask somebody to do it for you.

You guys are extremely uneducated and do not want to listen to those who know ( the expert today).
Well, then, maybe a known to you story will ring some bells - Natasha Richardson died from epidural hemorrhage in hours( she was brain dead) - and she just fell on the SNOW, not a concrete - there were no abrasions at all. She wasn't even skiing at the moment, just fell.
One can be killed because of intracranial bleeding just from ONE blow - remember a recent death of a referee from a fist of a 17 yo?

so, please, stop this nonsense about " he was not beaten enough".

Enough to fear for his life.


----------



## Circe (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I'm afraid there will be civil unrest when and if Z goes free, also.  But LE I hope will be ready for them and give them stiff sentences, for the tvs they looted and harm they do, they'll pay a steep price.




Naaaah, they'll carry off everything not nailed down if they riot. Reminds me of the great new-style "reality" movie, Cloverfield. It's a Godzilla in New York, brilliant film work. After it all starts happening, a monster is looming about in NYC eating people, Our Heroes pass an electronics store -------------------------- and they show, in the teeth of PC, blacks zooming out of there loaded with looted boxes as fast as they can go. They don't get any good out of this since the Army evacuates Manhattan and then does Operation Hammer.....I'll let you guess, but it's not condusive to electronics survival (or anyone/anything else). I was amazed even an off-Hollywood director dared to show what everyone KNOWS happens as soon as any riot starts, black looting. 

They won't play a stiff price, except they'll burn all their own shops and houses down. Like in "Do the Right Thing" by Spike Lee. The blacks burn everything, including the Italian-owed pizza place that pretty much sustains and feeds the area. Well, then, it's gone! That's the last scene. Hmmmmmmm. The End.

I am NOT hoping for riots. I have a commuting husband and relatives coming in by train. I would hope blacks keep it together, but have no faith they will after so many riots in the '60s through the '90s.  Well, we'll see.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm busy puking injustice.  I don't know if I can do this anymore.  This goes against the grain of every fiber of my entire being.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm busy puking injustice.  I don't know if I can do this anymore.  This goes against the grain of every fiber of my entire being.



Take a break from it. Seriously. The deeper you dig and the more you know will only serve to deepen your anger.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


These kids do thousands of texts. Sort of like the folks who do thousands of msg posts.   To the knowing point... why would they care if somone did it... there's no way to delete sent text messages.  Well, you can if you have access to the logs.  Per the apps.. yeah there's those new apps for ip texting and pics that don't go over the sms / mms system.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's an urban legend...there are no such people.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



which is why no one believes that someone else used Trayvon's phone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Can the defense, after this crap the judge pulled tonight, ask the judge to, what's the word, recuse herself from this trial?
> 
> Clearly, she is biased and won't overturn a jury conviction if that were to happen or she might even negate a jury acquittal and convict, if that's allowed.



No this goes to appeal.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yo Homie! Hits me some funds widt Pay-Pal to drugthug@yahoo.com & I let you know the Geocach coordinates to get your stash!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2013)

A question for everyone.

One of the last things O'Mara said was that they didn't have time to line up their witnesses for the morning. What will they do if none of tonight's issues are allowed in, and they have no one to call to the stand?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiss and make up ?  Prolly not huh?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A question for everyone.
> 
> One of the last things O'Mara said was that they didn't have time to line up their witnesses for the morning. What will they do if none of tonight's issues are allowed in, and they have no one to call to the stand?



A short continuance to the afternoon would probably be allowed.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 9, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A question for everyone.
> 
> One of the last things O'Mara said was that they didn't have time to line up their witnesses for the morning. What will they do if none of tonight's issues are allowed in, and they have no one to call to the stand?







​


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Adult beverages can help


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2013)

_*Knowledge without justice ought to be called cunning rather than wisdom.
~Plato~*_


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



#tequlia


----------



## testarosa (Jul 9, 2013)

11 news.

Pissed off all over again

West:  Violates his FL Constitutional rights and US Constitutional rights

Can we just. have. a. fair. trial.

That is all.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 11 news.
> 
> Pissed off all over again
> 
> ...



I hear you girlfriend


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

The vast majority of the time, the prosecution wins at murder trials, unless their presentation or case is extremely weak. In this case, a weak case is true for murder but won't matter since the argument for manslaughter is very strong. We just can't have a number of loose cannons running around the streets.



> Speaking at a news conference, lawyer Benjamin Crump said: "Mr Zimmerman is a neighbourhood watch loose cannon."



Yahoo! News UK & Ireland - Latest World News & UK News Headlines


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't believe I said today how much I hate Nancy Sourgrapes so consider it done.
I don't get why anyone would be on her show. Unless it's all scripted and they all go out for drinks after she insults them all on national tv..and insulting watchers who have common sense.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 9, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't believe I said today how much I hate Nancy Sourgrapes so consider it done.
> I don't get why anyone would be on her show. Unless it's all scripted and they all go out for drinks after she insults them all on national tv..and insulting watchers who have common sense.



Oh don't even get me started on that crazy bitch. She is disgusting liar, and attention whore


----------



## Amelia (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, can't let people in crime-ridden neighborhoods look out for their neighbors or protect themselves when attacked.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 9, 2013)

well I hope there aren't any Best Buys located near any "Non-White" neighborhoods, the acquittal of Zimmerman will be their excuse to start stealing flat screen TV's,,,,kinda like what they did during the Hurricane that Bush caused in 2005.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Your response here doesn't seem to apply in anyway to what I said.



Vox said:


> Z asked the eye-witness to help him and he ran to call 911 instead.
> If he would wait more - he'll be dead.



There is absolutely no evidence or indication that Trayvon was going to kill Zimmerman.



Vox said:


> Screaming for help didn't work so he pulled the gun.
> That's why he was so happy when police tricked him that everything was on the camera.
> and if you hit somebody with your bullet there is no need to scream anymore - are you stupid or what?



Again, direct evidence is powerful and belittling it wouldn't fly in real deliberation. Shooting someone in the heart is powerful evidence of motive or opportunity. 

Listening to the tape, it is impossible to escape the greatest likelihood that the bullet did the silencing, since the timing was so perfect. If like you say it was a "lucky" shot, then why would he instantaneously become unafraid and silent? Possible of course, but much less likely than the obvious that the bullet silenced Trayvon's screams. Direct evidence is the key. You can make all the excuses and "what ifs" you want, but they don't necessarily count.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> If some of this stuff comes in, then Zimmerman's history comes in, too.  Then it's a new kind of trial.  Mudslinging.



LOL mudslinging. The entire prosecution's argument was based on defacing Zimmerman's character. They got his college records, and that backfired. Tried to paint him as a racist, witnesses blew that out of the water. Tried to prove a depraved mind, that failed. 

So if they can bring in Zimmerman's records, Trayvon's phone messages and facebook posts should be fair game. I already don't like this judge, if she disallows the evidence then it will prove that she is impartial. Shes already pissed off Don West tonight...


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 9, 2013)

SarahG, 

I was looking for the post that you quoted asking me where in Scotland I was, but couldn't find it, plus I didn't look very hard.

I just wanted to say I'm not ignoring you, I just remembered it and wanted to respond with;

I don't live in Scotland but that's where my ancestor's are from, I live in Indiana.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Essentially, that is the same as saying the first blow could have killed him as well.  Which is possible, correct?


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Shaken baby would explain you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Remember what Dr. Di Maio referred to as the "cumulative stun effect"? It can get to the point where you can knock someone unconscious. If he had succeeded in doing so, Martin could have gone for the gun with ease, and shot Zimmerman. If you are hitting him from side to side, you can go for the temples, if you hit someone there just right, you can kill them. 

I study human anatomy as well, I study a lot of subjects frankly, including comparative anatomy. So to be frank with you, the first blow is not likely to kill, its the successive blows afterwards that have a chance.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > If some of this stuff comes in, then Zimmerman's history comes in, too.  Then it's a new kind of trial.  Mudslinging.
> ...



I must have missed something.  College records?  I don't believe there was much to those.  It really did backfire!  He had glowing reports from the teachers!  lol.

Racist, yes when he called TM an AH and a FP, the defense lamely tried to paint that as terms of endearment and I think they looked foolish on that one.  If the prosecution tried to prove a depraved mind, I agree, they missed again.

I have to say, West pissed off the judge when she repeated again and again, NOTHING BUT THE EVIDENCE on the cell phone stuff and forget the credentials...it's all on the CD.  No, he wanted to do HIS way!  He was going to do it, she kept stopping him and repeating, NO!  Just the evidence and then when the witness came in, he did the credentials!  I had to laugh.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Exactly! Can you imagine everyone walking around thinking that the slightest argument or altercation will immediately lead to death in one, two or three blows. Our nation would become a huge walking mental hospital.


----------



## rdean (Jul 9, 2013)

Zimmerman was lucky.   Consider what Trayvon was "armed with".  And look at what Trayvon was doing.  Walking down the street while black.  The nerve.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Then I would guess successive blows could do it, stun him into submission and the gun could be useless.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> Zimmerman was lucky.   Consider what Trayvon was "armed with".  And look at what Trayvon was doing.  Walking down the street while black.  The nerve.



You keep ignoring the fact that he was beating the crap out of zimmerman.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 9, 2013)

​
This is the 'official Zimmerman thread'? 

This belongs in Conspiracy theories!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Bolded.

No. He used the plural term "fucking punks" not "fucking *******" or something to that extent. Calling him an "asshole" does not imply racism. It is a vulgar name but it isn't racist. I suggest you look up "urban dictionary" on Google. 

The judge is afraid. She knows that her career and personal safety are on the line 
if she does anything that helps the defense. I missed that part since I had to go to the store, but the phone records and the facebook posts are damning evidence for Martin, and for the prosecution. I don't like where this is going, I (as you) fear she will deny admission of this evidence.

The upside that if this results in a conviction, it will be easily overturned on appeal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Damn, Jackson, you don't even care if you're wrong. You can kill a guy with a punch if you were concerted enough! For the love of Peter, James and John, you are dense! The gun would be easy pickings!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There won't be a conviction.  As many of you have said, and I agree, the prosecution witnesses were turned into defense witnesses.  This is not a stellar prosecution team.  It does not measure up to the defense.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

Roo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The defense wants sensible people to believe that the killer, George Zimmerman, was a wanna-be cop, gun-toting neigborhood watchman that took MMA fighting lessons for a year, but somehow couldn't fight.
> ...


Who says so? I didn't know the jury was out. WHO?!?!



Circe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > They want to put that record up against a high-schooler who's been suspended and had a little bit of weed in his system to relax him.
> ...


Post a link confirming that conviction. In fact, I'd even settle for a link to the arrest.

Thatnks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You are speculating. If any of those altercations goes too far, someone is asking to be killed. There are hundreds of millions of gun owners in America, so you tell me? If some ganxsta thug wannabe tries to mug a gun owner, someone is bound to get shot dead.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I'll give you this much, you are honest. Rare quality around these parts.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 9, 2013)

Zona said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Mr. Martin, the "father", was not a landowner nor a renter.  He had no right to "invite" anyone to the property.

I suspect that the renter, Martin's "girlfriend", had not registered neither Martins as occupants.  Therefore it is a simple case of TRESPASSING.

I know you pinko's hate that there is a such a thing as trespassing (meaning private property), but it is here to stay.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Even though I'm dense?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No.  He's setting up the "Zimmerman was guilty as hell but the prosecutors were incompetent" meme.  I've mentioend this before.  After the acquittal you'll see all over these boards the following:
Zimmerman was guilty but the prosecutor was incompetent
The jury was all white women, including one white hispanic woman.  They were racist, is why Zimmerman walked.
The prosecutor over0charged the case.
ANd that discounts the whackier statements about bribery, perjury, and Zimmerman's self inflicted wounds on the back of his head.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Hey, I was being honest too. You make some of your claims without even doing any research on the trial and/or witness testimony. Dense is when you reject reality and... ahem.. substitute your own.

But in the end, you reach the same conclusion the rest of us do, Zimmerman is going to walk. I give you credit where credit's due.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



A metaphor isn't speculation. 



TemplarKormac said:


> If any of those altercations goes too far, someone is asking to be killed.



That's not what I said. Did you miss the word "slightest"? Slight doesn't imply going "too far."



TemplarKormac said:


> There are hundreds of millions of gun owners in America, so you tell me? If some ganxsta thug wannabe tries to mug a gun owner, someone is bound to get shot dead.



Are you saying Trayvon is guilty of an attempted mugging? WTF


----------



## depotoo (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The vast majority of the time, the prosecution wins at murder trials, unless their presentation or case is extremely weak. In this case, a weak case is true for murder but won't matter since the argument for manslaughter is very strong. We just can't have a number of loose cannons running around the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course he did, he is the Martin family attorney.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



"The next blow, or the next"?

How many blows, exactly, would it take to render Zimmerman unconscious? Or can't she say?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > arKangel said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > arKangel said:
> ...





Trespassing? He wasn't trespassing. The police haven't said so nor has the press reported that he was.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 9, 2013)

Noomi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



there is no exact answer to that.  It would depend on the strength of the hit as well as the area hit, etc.     I have received a concussion twice just from whiplash - never hitting a thing.  I take that back, once I hit the back of my seat. But no blood, etc.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sallow, your good points are lost on this crowd! They can't HANDLE THE TRUTH!

SO what if Trayvon's facebook page had a lot of embellishments to make himself look big to his teen buddies. If he had done half those things, he would have been arrested and likely sent to a juvenile facility. Trayvon was just a normal masculine boy who was NOT sissified.  
From what I know about him he was the type who would meet trouble head on instead of running from it. I'm sorry that he was killed but I am proud of the way he died...like a man!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Noomi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Were you not watching the trial? I will not coddle you. Go Google Dr. Rao's testimony. 

It's still nice to see you, though Noomi!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

depotoo said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of the time, the prosecution wins at murder trials, unless their presentation or case is extremely weak. In this case, a weak case is true for murder but won't matter since the argument for manslaughter is very strong. We just can't have a number of loose cannons running around the streets.
> ...



Someone had to say it first. Does it matter who or make it any less true because of who said it?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



there is motive there, ya know.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 9, 2013)

*there are a few things missing in this photo*







 his crack pipe, burglary tools, stolen property/jewelry and a bag of doobies


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I'm not setting anything up.  I began as murder2.  I've thrown that out.  I'm laboring on manslaughter because no one can give me a definitive scenario of what took place.  

Z decided that TM was suspicious.  That's my first problem.  What made M suspicious? He followed him and I think he continued to do so after being told to stand down.  He could have driven to the mail boxers and all would have been well.  But he didn't. Second problem.

So he got out of his truck and somehow Z and M met up.  Did M surprise Z or did Z come up to M?  Don't know.  But an altercation ensued.  Why in the hell did he get out of his truck?  He already had a meeting place for the police.  Third problem.

I assume M was on top of Z.  But how did Z get his gun out of his pocket if M's legs were on his sides closing his pockets?  Maybe Z was on top and M saw the gun and he yelled help?  But a witness said he saw the light colored man on the bottom?  Was it too dark to see? 

I did not hear about the witness testimony about the fight, so I am at a loss about this part.

So.  I am on manslaughter unless someone can convince me beyond a reasonable doubt that there was a good reason to follow M and Z was fighting for his life.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 9, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Could it be that O.J. had absolutely nothing to do with that unfortunate woman's murder?!??


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Hey, I'm still not far off from negging you, Quick. Don't WTF me. Trayvon is guilty of foolishness.

One, you seem to be thinking that Zimmerman could have averted an altercation. So there is no "slightest' to it. It was Martin who thought just being followed warranted beating a man senseless over. Hey, he wanted to be the tough guy, remember? Were you not watching the trial tonight?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

Wildman said:


> *there are a few things missing in this photo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dude in the pic is WHITE!!

LMAO!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It would be easier to convince a jury that GZ had a gun on Trayvon before any fight started since GZ admitted to being the aggressor. It's easier or just as easy to argue that GZ had a gun on him before than that Martin attacked Zimmerman. There are no witnesses to prove either way conclusively.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey, I'm still not far off from negging you, Quick. Don't WTF me.



It's a free country.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



GZ never admitted to being anything. Where did you get that he "admitted to being the aggressor"? Zimmerman had a gun on him because he was properly trained and licensed to use it. He didn't just go hunting people like a crazed maniac, Quick. He flunked his MMA training, and was no match for a 17 year old buck with an ego the size of his ex girlfriend, who in his last hour, decided to administer a smack down. He died.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 9, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Like I just posted, there is no hard evidence of who started the altercation. I believe Zimmerman pulled the gun, and Trayvon fearing for HIS life tried to wrestle it away from GZ.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 9, 2013)

Again,

TM was trespassing, not only by simply being in a private neighborhood, but by "cutting through" private lots.
He was noticed by member of the community (who has every right to question the trespasser)
TM assaulted the member of the community (GZ)
GZ defended himself.

9 grams of lead can do a lot to protect private property and exercise self defense.
That's what happened.

Pinkos hate that there is "private property"
Pinkos hate it when people "defend themselves"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm still not far off from negging you, Quick. Don't WTF me.
> ...



Might be, but you are also free to show some respect. I slapped someone else two nights ago for being a smart alec. 

Hey I like you, but don't push me. I neg at will. I am giving you more chances than I have anyone here, since you are new, and you are nobody elses alternate account. You waver too much, first you support Zimmerman, then find ways to support Martin. You don't realize how freaking annoying and dishonest that is. Don't like it? Well that's tough.

Stick to one side of the story or the other.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The initial police report indicated that he was bleeding form the nose...  Broken or not,he had blood  coming out of his nose  so DNA  was on the front and back of his head. Any more stupid questions? I'm still waiting for that link to my  non existent "theory."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Like I just posted, there is no hard evidence of who started the altercation. I believe Zimmerman pulled the gun, and Trayvon fearing for HIS life tried to wrestle it away from GZ.



And without hard evidence who started the altercation then what do we have?

We have the eye witness and forensic evidence showing that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman attacking him. Which means that Zimmerman was justified in acting in self defense. There is reasonable doubt.

Until there is evidence otherwise, that's pretty much the case. The Prosecution has the burden. They haven't met it. If anything happened other than what the evidence presented says, then we have to trust God to take care of meeting out justice.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Of course the police haven't charged him with trespassing, he's DEAD!

However the reality of trespassing is exactly what the pinko "press" is attacking, that is what this whole debacle appears to be attacking (you included).  He was trespassing.  Present evidence to the contrary please.
Again, pinkos hate "private property".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 9, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Did you watch the trial today? We already knew it was raining, which could easily have washed any DNA off of Martin's hands, or are you going to try to rewrite the weather? It also came out that the ME did something that only happens on TV shows, they stored the wet clothes from both Zimmerman and Martin in sealed plastic bags. I will leave it to you to do some basic research on why you do not store organic material in plastic bags.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 9, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Clearly the utterance by Martin "you're going to die tonight, motherfucker" slipped past those ears of yours apparently. Like I said in my previous post, you are being dishonest.  There was not an iota of fear from Trayvon. None. Tonight's developments prove it.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 10, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Again,
> 
> TM was trespassing, not only by simply being in a private neighborhood, but by "cutting through" private lots.
> He was noticed by member of the community (who has every right to question the trespasser)
> ...



TM was trespassing, not only by simply being in a private neighborhood, but by "cutting through" private lots.
TM was not trespassing.  He was visiting his fathers girlfriend.  As for walking of the path, that could mean he walked off the sidewalk.  Theis was a condo area, where all of the lots meshed together, with a sidewalk going down the middle.  Everyone would have to "trespass" at some time to get to their mailboxes.

He was noticed by member of the community (who has every right to question the trespasser) Who was technically trespassing himself!

TM assaulted the member of the community (GZ)And just who saw the initial assault?  Link please.

GZ defended himself. Or, Z was hit, got mad and pulled out his gun and shot M.  M saw the gun, yelled for help before Z shot M


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...









TemplarKormac said:


> Hey I like you, but don't push me. I neg at will. I am giving you more chances than I have anyone here, since you are new, and you are nobody elses alternate account. You waver too much, first you support Zimmerman, then find ways to support Martin.



WTF are you talking about? I never supported Zimmerman. Just because I have stated I don't believe he's guilty of murder but I believe he is guilty of manslaughter is not support. Manslaughter is still a very serious charge. That is the only "support" I gave Zimmy. You won't find any other.



TemplarKormac said:


> You don't realize how freaking annoying and dishonest that is. Don't like it? Well that's tough.
> 
> Stick to one side of the story or the other.



It's annoying that I believe GZ shouldn't be convicted of murder? LMAO


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No, you are the stupid one... First, one has to be mature enough to know what makes a person suspicious. A black teen  walking in the rain with a hoodie over his head is not enough. Unless Martin was banging on doors or slipping in and out of the shadows like he was trying to burgle something, GZ should have left him the hell alone. It was none of his business to see where Martin was going if he was just walking, BTW Blacks live in that community so why was Martin's presence such a big thing for GZ?  BTW, according to the initial police report it was a little after 7PM...  Most people were still up at that time of night so why the concern on GZ;s part. I can see if it was 4 AM. Then it might be a bit suspicious to see someone out there walking around


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Bingo! You think that Zimmerman started the fight. You also still believe he should be tried for some sort of crime. Come now, do you really take me for a fool? You are convinced he should be punished, even if he did act in self defense. You should drop the charade, Quick.


----------



## arKangel (Jul 10, 2013)

Jackson said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...




You seem to be completely ignorant of property law.
According to testimony, he was "staying".  Most renters agreements conclude that any resident of the rental property must be registered with the landowner, I would bet that neither TM's father nor himself were.  It would be interesting if the defense team brought this forth...

TM was not a resident of the private community, GZ was.  Simple as that, ya' pinko.

I bet that you really-really hate the fact that there are gated communities don't ya'?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Like I just posted, there is no hard evidence of who started the altercation. I believe Zimmerman pulled the gun, and Trayvon fearing for HIS life tried to wrestle it away from GZ.
> ...



Read the whole sentence. He was trying to avoid getting shot. TRAYVON was acting in self-defense IMO



Avatar4321 said:


> Which means that Zimmerman was justified in acting in self defense. There is reasonable doubt.



Are you simply contradicting me? 



Avatar4321 said:


> Until there is evidence otherwise, that's pretty much the case. The Prosecution has the burden. They haven't met it.



I don't know, but I do know that GZ stalked Trayvon. That is obvious. That's a good portion of the evidence needed for conviction.



Avatar4321 said:


> [ If anything happened other than what the evidence presented says, then we have to trust God to take care of meeting out justice.



I predict Zimmerman will be found guilty of either murder or manslaughter.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And how is Zimmerman starting the fight self-defense. Hint. It isn't.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You are a troll and a retread. Already negged, now ignored. I should have known....


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It was not a downpour! From what I have seen It was drizzling! The first police officer arrived on the scene in less than a minute after the shooting. That being said, she might have been able to preserve any  fragile evidence that would have been washed away in the rain if not for securing GZ first! The 2nd officer arrived seconds later and performed CPR on Martin so the preservation of evidence was not his top priority either.

As far as your plastic bags: K.I.S.S. M.Y. A.S.S. I'll leave that acronym up to you to figure out!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Gave MarcATL jr. the same treatment earlier. When facts don't matter to someone you can't reason with them.


----------



## westwall (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...








Sorry it took so long to respond Ravi, we were down in Reno for some culture!  Now to your observations.  I don't know what the surface was that they were on but I agree there most likely would have been some bruising to GZ's back.  Did anyone bother to look and or photograph it?  

To get access to his pistol he would have needed to arch his back enough to get his hand to the pistol and pull it.  That's all.  He would not have needed to toss TM off of him.  Also certain pistols are easier to draw from an inside the pants holster.  Revolvers are an absolute pain, while semi-auto's are much easier and they can be further "defanged" as the pistolero's call it, where all sharp edges are polished down.

I have no idea if GZ's handgun was customized in that way however.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sigh, just about as bad as those idiots punking the court on Skype last week.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



think you are getting played


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I know. That's why I put him on my ignore list.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I have been on this board for going on 3 weeks now, and it is concerning how many people really don't know what they are legally entitled to do. Also how many people seem to think that emotion and screaming somehow trump logic and reason is concerning.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I've dealt with those kinds of attitudes on other boards. It's normal, and it's something I gleefully ignore. People who are ignorant are most likely ignorant because they choose to be. There is absolutely no reasoning with them, I argue to some extent with them, so I can get them to out themselves. By tonight I knew Quick was a troll.  Only four months here, but 2 years elsewhere posting on boards. Had 14,880 posts on my local political forum, happened to be the most prolific poster there until I moved on. The trolls are all the same.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Came across some interesting reading if anyone is interested. Sounds pretty familiar doesn't it?????

Orlando Sentinel


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Came across some interesting reading if anyone is interested. Sounds pretty familiar doesn't it?????
> 
> Orlando Sentinel



This is interesting... very interesting.. one punch can critically injure someone. They can actually critically injure or kill themselves when their head lands on the concrete. Whodathunkit?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Came across some interesting reading if anyone is interested. Sounds pretty familiar doesn't it?????
> ...



Did you see the charges?  

charge of aggravated battery with *great bodily harm*/domestic violence

30 mins away from Sanford

One punch


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



My "ignorance" has bounds alright The "bounds" are the four corners of your square head.
If it escapes that tight confine then I might be concerned.

Do you have any link to back up that  knee jerk definition you just coughed up! Keep in mind that we are talking about Florida law not any other state.

If I am wrong give me something to prove  I am wrong. I am not interested in your gut feelings or excerpts from the KKK debate team's perspective on this matter!~


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Well, it makes all those CSI wannabes wrong!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Tracy Martin, Sybrina Fulton proven perjury

Tracy Martin ? Witness Deconstruction Thread (Perjured Testimony) | The Last Refuge


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Tracy Martin, Sybrina Fulton proven perjury
> 
> Tracy Martin ? Witness Deconstruction Thread (Perjured Testimony) | The Last Refuge



This gets more ironic by the second.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge Debra Nelson needs to learn her case law again, by reading State of Florida v. Lumarque, 44 So.3d 171 (2010) which was decided by the Third District Court:

The language of Lumarque is quite specific that to authenticate a text message does not require an ID by the author of the message. It cites U.S. v. Caldwell, 776 F.2d 989, 1001-02 (11th Cir.1985) in that authentication of evidence merely requires a finding that the evidence is what it purports to be. It does not require an ID. Debra Nelson is out of line as of tonight. She has opened herself up wide to an appeal on this issue, and I know for sure she is going to deny this evidence into admission.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judge Debra Nelson needs to learn her case law again, by reading State of Florida v. Lumarque, 44 So.3d 171 (2010) which was decided by the Third District Court:
> 
> The language of Lumarque is quite specific that to authenticate a text message does not require an ID by the author of the message. It cites U.S. v. Caldwell, 776 F.2d 989, 1001-02 (11th Cir.1985) in that authentication of evidence merely requires a finding that the evidence is what it purports to be. It does not require an ID. Debra Nelson is out of line as of tonight. She has opened herself up wide to an appeal on this issue, and I know for sure she is going to deny this evidence into admission.



I could obviously be wrong, but I don't think the defense wants to use any of this stuff. I think they are arguing to get all of these things admitted to hedge their bets. Kind of calling Nelson's bluff. Either admit it when you don't want to, or we will overturn the conviction on appeal.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Quick question..................have you ever washed blood off of YOUR hands?


Even when I've only had my own blood on my hands, it was pretty hard to wash off.

Sorry....................but your "theory" doesn't really hold water.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

On top of everything else, the Fifth District Court of Appeals has already slapped Nelson once for here shenanigans in a ruling issued June 3rd (George Zimmerman v. State of Florida, ET AL.) which overruled her refusal of the defense to depose Ben Crump:

http://www.gzdocs.com/documents/0613/dca5_opinion.pdf


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Debra Nelson needs to learn her case law again, by reading State of Florida v. Lumarque, 44 So.3d 171 (2010) which was decided by the Third District Court:
> ...



She didn't mind citing case law which allowed her to call it an "authentication issue." I think they need to slap her with this. Make her know that she can't just run people over in the courtroom.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



She can really do whatever she wants, but that doesn't mean it can hold up. I think that by not granting, or at least considering the Judgment of Acquittal that she opened up reversible error. Along with the 5 pending unprofessional conduct hearings related to the prosecution after the case is over. Plus Mr. Crump may end up disbarred over this. Saw O'Mara on CNN the other night and he has a hard on for Crump. He will follow up on charges.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



And she has already accused Donelly of "violating his sequestration twice." This can't get any more damning for the state, this Judge was showing her true colors last night...

Mr. O'Mara is oh so good. I think I have a man crush...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

And let me add an excerpt from Caldwell, since I heard her citing Rule 901 (Federal Statutes) for Authenticating or Identifying Evidence:

&#8220;Authentication 1002*1002 or identification under rule 901 merely involves the process of presenting sufficient evidence to make out a prima facie case that the proffered evidence is what it purports to be. Once that prima facie showing has been made, the evidence should be admitted, although it remains for the trier of fact to appraise whether the proffered evidence is in fact what it purports to be."


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Did I say downpour?

Every single prosecution witness said it was raining fairly heavy. The alleged girlfriend even managed to here the phone drop on wet grass. You should call the state prosecutor up and tell him to go back and discredit the testimony of all his witnesses about the weather because your infinite wisdom has shown you that it was only a drizzle. That might make it even harder for him to prove that Zimmerman was wrong, but it should make you feel better.

Does your acronym mean you are too stupid to look up and see that storing wet clothing in plastic bags causes mildew?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

This paralegal stuff is the shizz ya'll! 

(Clears throat) I'm going to get this caffeine out of my system.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Only idiots and people who have an agenda ever mention stand your ground in reference to this case.

I will leave it to history to judge the fact that having an agenda actually requires intelligence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

What Judge Nelson fails to acknowledge is that it&#8217;s the accused entitled to due process, not the jury or to herself!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Quick question, do you normally use sand to clean your hands? Martin was left in the rain for who knows how long before the ME carried him off, and he was then washed down by a lab assistant before the ME began the autopsy, Want to explain why I should consider your claim that you do not know how to wash your hands in light of the reality that most people can get blood off their hands in less than a minute?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqgQnq0u7I]Washing blood from my hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> What Judge Nelson fails to acknowledge is that its the accused entitled to due process, not the jury or to herself!



Guess that would go in the don't know your rights thread too. She apparently is unaware of the 5th and 14th amendments of the constitution.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> This one was new to me.
> 
> Zimmerman's holster was "really" a concealed carry type. Meaning it was worn on the inside of his pants. And according to the video, he wore it in back above his buttocks on his left side.
> 
> ...



Seriously?

This is how you wear an IWB holster. Police routinely spot these things under jackets even if they are in front of the person wearing them because they are designed to be able to draw the weapon without breaking your arm. You really need to stop watching movies and thinking the real world works the same way.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?



Because that would have required them to make even bigger fools of themselves than they already have.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > What Judge Nelson fails to acknowledge is that it&#8217;s the accused entitled to due process, not the jury or to herself!
> ...



Precisely! This entire case is a farce. And this judge has an agenda. I smell it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Interpol said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So if it were impossible for martin to see the weapon in the struggle, why didn't the prosecution make the point and prove the point?
> ...



No it doesn't, they played the videos of him in court, they could have questioned it then, Except, for some reason, every single cop they tried to get to go along with Sallow laughed in their face.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Orlando Sentinel

By Henry Pierson Curtis,   Orlando Sentinel 
.5:24 pm, July 8, 2013 


A Mississippi tourist remains in critical condition after the disclosure of an affair during a family dinner late Sunday ended in a fight between father and son, according to the Orange County Sheriff's Office.

Shortly before 10 p.m., Taylor Dwayne Harris, 21, learned his dad was having an affair and receiving text messages from his lover while the family was eating at Dave and Buster's restaurant on International Drive, according to a sheriff's office report.

Upset, the son walked outside and his father, 52-year-old Leonard Harris, followed him into the parking lot where witnesses watched a fight begin and end with a single punch, according to sheriff's records.

"You better not come out here," the younger Harris had yelled, a report stated.

The father followed but appeared to be walking away when the son swore, pushed his dad and hit him once in the face. A witness later told deputies, "When the victim fell and hit the concrete &#8230; she could hear the victim's head hit the concrete three car lengths away," the report stated.

Moments later, a medic and his wife, a registered EMT, arriving for dinner saw the man lying motionless in the parking lot and began performing CPR after he stopped breathing and lost his pulse. A county Fire Rescue crew arrived and resuscitated Harris.

While the father was taken first to Dr. Phillips Hospital and later to Orlando Regional Medical Center's neurological intensive care unit, deputies arrested the son on a charge of aggravated battery with great bodily harm/domestic violence, the report stated.

Mary Harris had insisted her husband follow their son outside to find out why he was so upset, the report stated. Minutes later, her son came back and asked that she go check on her husband.

Taylor Harris told his mother he left the table to cool off, the sheriff's report said, but his father "got in his face and would not leave him alone, so an argument ensued."

The son remains held without bail in the Orange County Jail.

hcurtis@tribune.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

The media has blood on its hands as it sparked murderers for trayvon. I am starting to see them slowly back tracking...Hopefully, they finally explain things in a way that doesn't lead to anymore violence.

One can only hope.


----------



## Politico (Jul 10, 2013)

At this point the best thing the prosecution can do is sit down and shut up. Everytime baldy opens his mouth he makes things worse.


----------



## Politico (Jul 10, 2013)

His concealed holster was designed to conceal his concealed weapon? Gasp!


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2013)

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Stand your ground law at its best means that if you feel threatened you can be proactive in defusing the threat. I don't think anyone can make a case that Martin did not feel threatened. Therefore, IF he started the fight, he had every right to do it out of self-defense.

This is a likely reason Z did not use stand your ground to get his case dismissed because it would have begged the question, what about Martin's stand your ground rights?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I'll let it slide this time 

The medical report detailed Z's injuries and nothing was mentioned or noted about his lower back being bruised.

Your scenario of arching one's back is possible but it sounds unlikely.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

Early morning reading...

DEFENDANT'S 3RD SUPPLEMENTAL DISCOVERY

Text message extractions.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

guycocoa said:
			
		

> The defense should subpoena the meta-data for TM&#8217;s phone from the NSA to determine if the texts were sent at a time and place where TM was known to be


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Can a judge negate a jury acquittal and convict Zimmerman if they find him not guilty?



No.  An acquittal by a jury of your peers stands.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 11 news.
> 
> Pissed off all over again
> 
> ...



The objective is to have a lynching.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

It's really hard to see why anyone could gloat over this, no matter the outcome. 
An unarmed kid, going about his business is dead. 
The guy that killed him had a gun and misread the situation. 
That's the guts of it. 

It's fucking sad is what it is.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



What if the rain made sure that the blood never got on your hands?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zimmerman said that while he was trying to move down enough to get his head off the concrete,  his jacket and shirt pulled up to expose the gun.
> 
> Movement verified by John Good testimony
> 
> /thread.



I want to know what Trayvon has to say about all this. Pity the only real witness in this is dead.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It would not have completely washed away stains.

The fact remains..that Martin's sleeves had no blood on them.

Not the hoodie. Not the shirt.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The police were there 15 seconds after Martin was killed.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > This one was new to me.
> ...





Thanks man.

Just completely reinforced what I posted.

He was wearing it behind his back.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Zimmerman himself says in his 911 call that Martin's first reaction is to run away.  Clearly Zimmerman keeps following him even after the police tell him not to.  Martin's first reaction was to run away from the confrontation and he had no criminal history of violence.  Yet you really believe Zimmerman turned his back and was attacked?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



In this day and age where lawyers can sue your ass off for even protecting yourself, yeah, we need self defense defined legally.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Correct.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Absolutely yes.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Brain doesn't know the facts in the case and doesn't care to learn them.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



He says he did, the state has to prove he didn't. That's the way the law works dumbass.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



I disagree. I think race was what initiated it but since GZ isn't white that became a lesser factor. Now the reason the lefties want GZ to fry so badly is guns, and self defense.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Hyperbolic bull shit. I do it all the time, lots of people do. Go away and let the adults talk.


----------



## manifold (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Interesting spin. I don't know the SYG law well enough to agree or disagree, but I doubt it legalizes battery.

Regardless, like I've been hearing over and over, Martin isn't on trial, Zimmerman is. And so far there hasn't been any conclusive evidence presented that proves beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman didn't act in self-defense.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Roo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Because he has no facts or logic to back up the stupid shit he says, so he goes off wildly in random directions. Just point and laugh, that's what I do.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



I don't claim that ALL liberals feel the same way. Ay least one liberal here agrees with those of us who reserve our judgement until after the evidence came out. You are one of a very small minority of them who see it logically and rationally. Except for your final statement.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Not that this matters, but he'd find me easily. I wouldn't hide.

I don't really want to argue GZ's guilt or innocence here. This thread is about the motivations for the people who still argue GZ's guilt and wether they think it's a race issue or what. There are a bunch of threads on guilt. I try to keep on topic but sometimes get lured off.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Last night's hearing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlvIArGhxz0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvreJYGIC45aqkYOzmvShVQ]Zimmerman Trial - Don West v. Judge - Texts Prove Trayvon LOVED Fighting - DeeDee is Back - YouTube[/ame]

>>>>Those who stayed online to watch the court proceedings late into the night (court recessed at 10:00 p.m.) were rewarded for their diligence. Huge amounts of devastating evidence came up showing that Trayvon Martin was in fights, was a violent person, and was trying to buy a gun (about two weeks before he was killed!)

And DeeDee also came into the picture. Turns out Trayvon Martin had texted her about his fights. In other words, to DeeDee Trayvon Martin fighting was no big deal to DeeDee. (Now we know why in the letter to Fulton DeeDee said, I thought it was just a fight, that is, his encounter with Zimmerman.)

Note: In regards to password protection and the Judge being concerned about authentication, she obviously does not understand technology. If she did she would realize that there's no concern about this being Trayvon Martin's cell data.

The expert testified:

- He could determine from looking at the texts that there was a pattern of use, speaking style, and content proving the texts were his.

- There was no evidence of someone cracking or hacking his phone.

- It was picked up off the ground the night of the shooting. He was seen using it literally minutes earlier. There's no evidence that the phone was tampered with after it was secured as evidence.

- The phone itself required eight levels of security to access a hidden text message function. Trayvon Martin did in fact use these security measures to hide text messages and pics.

1. The phone had a passcode.

2. He had an Android App whose function was to disguise and hide data, messages and pics.

3. The App required a passcode to use and access.

4. The App had a disguised name.

5. The App placed the data in an "invisible" folder.

6. The Folder had a disguised name in a foreign language or name the user could choose.

7. The names of the text messages and other files were changed.

8. The extensions to the files were changed, e.g., "jpg" to "bin" so one would not find the files if one searched for all jpeg files, for example.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



People have made this case before and you also said it well. I'm not quite convinced that your reason is greater than the gun issue. They are both part of it for sure.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnMZzHzUkZY&list=UUvreJYGIC45aqkYOzmvShVQ]Zimmerman Trial - FIGHT! Don West Goes MMA on Judge Nelson in Late 10 p.m. Court Session - YouTube[/ame]

>>>>You know how they say "the early bird gets the worm." Well, tonight it was the night owl gets the mouse. Today trial ended about 4:00 p.m. with the Court intending to hear various motions. In what was the latest court session I have ever seen, heard about, or attended court did not end until 10:00 p.m. 

And the ending was was explosive. I will write more later, with highlights of the six-hours-straight battle.

Note: In regards to what the Judge is talking about, whether or not the Trayvon Martin texts messages, pics, etc. are from Trayvon Martin:

In regards to password protection and the Judge being concerned about authentication, she obviously does not understand technology. If she did she would realize that there's no concern about this being Trayvon Martin's cell data.

The expert testified:

- He could determine from looking at the texts that there was a pattern of use, speaking style, and content proving the texts were his.

- There was no evidence of someone cracking or hacking his phone.

- It was picked up off the ground the night of the shooting. He was seen using it literally minutes earlier. There's no evidence that the phone was tampered with after it was secured as evidence.

- The phone itself required eight levels of security to access a hidden text message function. Trayvon Martin did in fact use these security measures to hide text messages and pics.

1. The phone had a passcode.

2. He had an Android App whose function was to disguise and hide data, messages and pics.

3. The App required a passcode to use and access.

4. The App had a disguised name.

5. The App placed the data in an "invisible" folder.

6. The Folder had a disguised name in a foreign language or name the user could choose.

7. The names of the text messages and other files were changed.

8. The extensions to the files were changed, e.g., "jpg" to "bin" so one would not find the files if one searched for all jpeg files, for example.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Zimmerman wasn't attacked? So what really happened?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



prove it


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

Postponed until 9!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



Liberals are OK with being outraged over dead victims.  They aren't OK with victims who shoot back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zimmerman Trial - FIGHT! Don West Goes MMA on Judge Nelson in Late 10 p.m. Court Session - YouTube
> 
> >>>>You know how they say "the early bird gets the worm." Well, tonight it was the night owl gets the mouse. Today trial ended about 4:00 p.m. with the Court intending to hear various motions. In what was the latest court session I have ever seen, heard about, or attended court did not end until 10:00 p.m.
> 
> ...



deleted texts show "dad" tracy was one testers wanting to buy a gun


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I don't believe I said today how much I hate Nancy Sourgrapes so consider it done.
> I don't get why anyone would be on her show. Unless it's all scripted and they all go out for drinks after she insults them all on national tv..and insulting watchers who have common sense.



I can't watch any othe those bat crazy screaming hyenas anymore.  I am done with HLN completely

Morning all


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

The judge couldn't figure out how to use her digital alarm


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe I said today how much I hate Nancy Sourgrapes so consider it done.
> ...



and you are better for it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> The judge couldn't figure out how to use her digital alarm



I'll bet her VCR and microwave blinks "12:00" all the time.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> It's really hard to see why anyone could gloat over this, no matter the outcome.
> An unarmed kid, going about his business is dead.
> The guy that killed him had a gun and misread the situation.
> That's the guts of it.
> ...



This bugs me.  No offense.  But how did GM misread anything?   

Only if TM went home and nothing happened would that be the case.  

The accusation that GZ is guilty of anything is just more bs propaganda 

JMNSHO


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> It's really hard to see why anyone could gloat over this, no matter the outcome.
> An unarmed kid, going about his business is dead.
> The guy that killed him had a gun and misread the situation.
> That's the guts of it.
> ...



Definitely no reason for gloating.

The last thing I heard last night--the investigators made a number of mistakes.

Others may have understood this long ago but it takes me longer for whatever reasons.

I just don't know how the jurors will be able to process everything that has been presented. 

A unanimous decision just doesn't seem likely. 

If the State of FL feels so moved perhaps it should revise its policies and procedures.

That is about the only thing I could see as a beneficial outcome--which is not the case before the court.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The judge couldn't figure out how to use her digital alarm
> ...



LOL.  I'm older than her and mine doesn't blink 12:00 all the time.  I also know how to use my digital alarm.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Tracy Martin, Sybrina Fulton proven perjury
> 
> Tracy Martin ? Witness Deconstruction Thread (Perjured Testimony) | The Last Refuge



well yeah 

tracy was one of those involved in the gun purchasing texts


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Wondering if HLN/CNN every do marketing studies/polls to inquire how the public responds to this type of programming. Maybe there is a segment of the population that finds some merit in this--truly a parody of objectivity and reason. Sleazy. Emotional. and more.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Last night's hearing:
> 
> Zimmerman Trial - Don West v. Judge - Texts Prove Trayvon LOVED Fighting - DeeDee is Back - YouTube



Wow - It's interesting that West sounds normal at double speed & everyone else is speed up.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with her age.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



yes they have a certain following 

if you notice their instant polls and fake jury settings always *always* 

come back about 90 percent of what ever they are pushing for the day


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

Circe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > They want to put that record up against a high-schooler who's been suspended and had a little bit of weed in his system to relax him.
> ...


Because to Marc all that matters is that Trayvon was black.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



pitiful. The future looks bleak if this is the 'trend'.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


That was him auditioning for a movie part for.  Some people need to get over themselves.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



i wouldnt call it a trend 

but rather a following of group thinkers


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



group thinkers

the Borg

Sheeple


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Looks to me like they all have their marching orders.   Pro-prosecution or silence.

 It's a ratings game and sponsor gamble


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



It was only one of the race cards that the defense used in the trial to sway the jury. Who needs to get over themselves ?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The vast majority of the time, the prosecution wins at murder trials, unless their presentation or case is extremely weak. In this case, a weak case is true for murder but won't matter since the argument for manslaughter is very strong. We just can't have a number of loose cannons running around the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vast majority of the time this case would never have went to trial....Zimmerman made the sin of protecting himself against a black kid while having a white name.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You are correct. mmmmmmm---Fantasy and reality. Worlds collide. 

At least on Law and Order some restraint is shown. ??Life should imitate art?? Is that where we are?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



we are in a lot of trouble as a whole 

when the state simply has to "poke holes" in the defense 

rather then prove its case beyond a reasonable doubt


----------



## Wildman (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > *there are a few things missing in this photo*
> ...



yes, i know, i was going to mention that, but i hit the post button rather than review, then failed to edit the omission. 

thank you for bringing that *FACT* up !!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

The seal is up!!!


Let the games begin!!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Again,
> 
> TM was trespassing, not only by simply being in a private neighborhood, but by "cutting through" private lots.
> He was noticed by member of the community (who has every right to question the trespasser)
> ...


Everything you've stated is COMPLETELY BOGUS. None of that has been established in court.

*GTFOH!!!!
*


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You only thugs attack people... Normal people dont jump on a person and proceed to beat the shit out of them....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



one of the potential jurors said something about 

the series the first 48 

thankfully that one did not make the cut


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Don't get me started again, I'm about to lose my mind.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The media has blood on its hands as it sparked murderers for trayvon. I am starting to see them slowly back tracking...Hopefully, they finally explain things in a way that doesn't lead to anymore violence.
> 
> One can only hope.


Can you link to ONE media person and/or outlet that's called for violence? Just one.

Please and thanks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That would be strange if he had been stabbing Zimmerman. 

It takes longer to get blood on you when you're on top, because of gravity and the injuries weren't arterial in nature, and it was raining which made it harder for blood to splatter. This didn't happen in a vacuum you know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > *there are a few things missing in this photo*
> ...



Deanie gets these things wrong quite often.

He once tried to bullshit everyone that a polluted Chinese river was in Houston.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The media has blood on its hands as it sparked murderers for trayvon. I am starting to see them slowly back tracking...Hopefully, they finally explain things in a way that doesn't lead to anymore violence.
> ...



the media is mischaracterizing the case by portraying Trayvon as a poor innocent child and Zimmerman as a wannabe cop who was out hunting blacks. It serves to anger people


----------



## Antares (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



LMAO, projection kid.

The prosecution can't prove ANYTHING and as it should be Zimmerman will walk.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Now why did they have to cut back to the seal?

I was enjoying that view of the evidence cutie.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

If she strikes Donnelly for sequestration, that bell is already rung.  There's no unringing it.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



there were several the defense used....It wasn't hard ether seeing how LA police at the time were not well known for there tolerant views...The Furman one was the stupidest though. What kept OJ out of prison was not the failed attempt at race but the stupid gloves. What was the prosecutors name that ignorantly let OJ try on the gloves???? Chris something right? That was what lost the case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now why did they have to cut back to the seal?
> 
> I was enjoying that view of the evidence cutie.



You have evidence cutie, we have M O'M.  Good we all have a focal point ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Now why did they have to cut back to the seal?
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

And as the lawyers are in sidebar, everyone gets a full glass of tasty court water.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



If they show Trayvon's "French" file there will be all sorts of things to focus on.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



now I wondering about the jury. It seems like some experience with 'fighting' would have been a criteria for selection. 

Banging a human head on concrete--yes, I agree with yesterday's expert that said more damage could result regardless of superficial injuries. Difficult for me to imagine how/what a person would respond other than fear--but since I would not have been there in the first place I can't be rational, I suppose.

Someone --probably on a panel from HLN was saying--'Any mother would try to find out who started the fight...' Implying George Zimmerman did by following Trayvon. That seems too simplistic at this point. 

If the investigation wasn't handle properly it seems like no verdict can be reached. 

That's about all I can get out of this. shrug.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



très bien


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The media has blood on its hands as it sparked murderers for trayvon. I am starting to see them slowly back tracking...Hopefully, they finally explain things in a way that doesn't lead to anymore violence.
> ...



Marc, media wants no violence but THEY HAVE geared up for it.
Just here in Atlanta my media sources, and I have many I have developed over the last 34 years as I had my agency downtown Atlanta from 1982-1996, have told me they have extra staff, extra news crews with live feed vans, target areas already planned where they believe protests will happen and will be ready. Ratings Marc. 
This is the same as any high profile court case like this. 
And police are also making the same plans.
I know you do not advocate violence and most African Americans do not also. 
Atlanta has a long history of non violent protest and the African American community led the charge on that here and many other southern cities. 
But they are ready and there will be protests and I pray that none are violent but everyone is ready and prepared for it.
Just a fact.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm thinking "oooo la la"


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That is a fact.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And as the lawyers are in sidebar, everyone gets a full glass of tasty court water.



That was the whole problem yesterday.  There's smiles and justice in the tasty court water.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



the use of self defense does not require injury 

many people who claimed self defense had no injuries at all


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



From Trayvon texts?  I'm thinking C'est  breed plus, mon cheri


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Good Morning!

What is Angela Corey's relevance here, in the courtroom everyday?  This isn't even her district.  Hasn't she done enough to exacerbate this persecution?  Why is she there?  Just to remind the Three Stooges they better push and push to get her the conviction she wants and needs?  

It's disgusting.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 10, 2013)

People have been convicted of hacking DirecTV signal simply because they bought a smart card reader.

*That is the same as TM being guilty just be cause he owned the phone the text was sent from.* 

The judge in the DirecTV case did not even discover if the owner knew how to use the hack software, had the software, had pass-code access to the software, if the software was used, was the one using the software, or had ever successfully hacked a card or signal & watched a pay TV signal without paying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Geez Debbie, get on with it!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > And as the lawyers are in sidebar, everyone gets a full glass of tasty court water.
> ...



Have you stocked up on your OWN tasty water ?  It may be another long day .


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



This should be in the instructions.  Part of being a juror is following the instructions.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I need more than water for this honey.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

Why would the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM want Nationwide race riots?

Gee, I dunno?

Because their ratings are falling through the floor and maybe some 24/7 coverage of burning cities would help them out?

Think I'm wrong?

You better think again.

"*Plane Lands Safely*"  doesn't sell a lot of papers or get a lot of TV viewership.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=46bBWBG9r2o]Don Henley - Dirty Laundry (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> People have been convicted of hacking DirecTV signal simply because they bought a smart card reader.
> 
> *That is the same as TM being guilty just be cause he owned the phone the text was sent from.*
> 
> The judge in the DirecTV case did not even discover if the owner knew how to use the hack software, had the software, had pass-code access to the software, if the software was used, was the one using the software, or had ever successfully hacked a card or signal & watched a pay TV signal without paying.



http://www.3dca.flcourts.org/opinions/3D09-2781.pdf


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> What is Angela Corey's relevance here, in the courtroom everyday?  This isn't even her district.  Hasn't she done enough to exacerbate this persecution?  Why is she there?  Just to remind the Three Stooges they better push and push to get her the conviction she wants and needs?
> 
> It's disgusting.



She's campaigning.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

*no animation  *


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Animation denied except as a demonsration.

Text messages denied.


Gee, what a surprise... NOT.

Debbie is a bullshit judge.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Geez Debbie, get on with it!!



Denied due process.  Debbie dumb just blew it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

No fight texts.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 10, 2013)

If conviction occurs, appeal and overturning will follow!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



starting out with tequila could be risky


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's still morning girl! 


Irish coffee


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I'm pacing myself.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Animation denied except as a demonsration.
> 
> Text messages denied.
> 
> ...



But she can tell the angry mob, 'I did all I could for you.'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



After those idiotic rulings, I'm starting on Gin & Juice.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



yes it should be 

it is already in the testimony on record


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Nelson is a total whack job.

If GZ is found guilty of anything, he has numerous grounds for a successful appeal.  

What's the rush with this trial?  I get the jurors are sequestered but, my God woman, do your job correctly.  This is completely absurd and unfair.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

New witness is Root. r-o-o-t.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Should be - operative words.

Maybe she'll follow this trend and just skip that part.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Nelson is a total whack job.
> 
> If GZ is found guilty of anything, he has numerous grounds for a successful appeal.
> 
> What's the rush with this trial?  I get the jurors are sequestered but, my God woman, do your job correctly.  This is completely absurd and unfair.



And, judges who are lawyers are not dummies for the most part.  She can stand an appeal for abuse of discretion far better than she could stand getting shot by the angry mob.  See what is working here?


----------



## Karla (Jul 10, 2013)

arKangel said:


> Again,
> 
> TM was trespassing, not only by simply being in a private neighborhood, but by "cutting through" private lots.
> He was noticed by member of the community (who has every right to question the trespasser)
> ...



Was Martin not temporarily staying in this gated community with an extended family member? 

Anyway, the simple question of this all is whether Zimmerman was a coward who shot Martin as he was "getting away" or if he was legitimately "wailed on" before shooting Martin in self defense. 

The stand-your-ground law should not be the issue at hand. The issue should be which version is correct.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Karla said:


> arKangel said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



Stand you ground isn't even being considered in this case. It's self defense.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



defense will put it in and point to the testimony on the record 

of this at closing 

wonder what if any the defense will do about the texts not getting in


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

is any buddy getting wild about trial 

mine seems to be not working


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No idea.  Obviously this isn't about truth.

Hence I'm hitting the #tequila and losing my mind.

I'd hit the media full out when this is over.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> is any buddy getting wild about trial
> 
> mine seems to be not working



Mines not loading


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> is any buddy getting wild about trial
> 
> mine seems to be not working



I tried to get it, but kept getting a message that NBC concluded the stream.

I'm watching on the Orlando Sentinel stream.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

FYI:  Go to wftv.com for excellent livestream.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > is any buddy getting wild about trial
> ...



thanks


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



This cheerful optimism must cease.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Santy - pass me a couple of them spliffs


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Santy - pass me a couple of them spliffs






Oh, Tess, this is a travesty.  I'm getting sick about it.  

The rushing, the rulings, all pro-persecution...errrr I mean _prosecution._


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Drinking game

If you want a fast buzz and pass out by noon, take a drink every time the judge sustains a prosecution objection

If you want slow buzz  and to feel fine at dinner time, take a drink each time she sustains a defense objection


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

The animation guy was terrible anyway and he could have benefitted Di Miaio but it wasn't as if that was needed to help Zimmerman's case.  It was meant to try and plant seeds in the jury's mind.  

Dee Dee testified there could have been 200 texts that day.  There were more than just her and Trayvon, several of them had been chatting all day.  The judge said there isn't any name attached to the texts indicating who wrote which text.  As an example, she said it could have been some other kid in the house using his phone.  

She gave it some time and came up with her rulings.  Good on you, Nelson after a long, long day.

Btw, it isn't her fault the defense doesn't have their lineup of witnesses ready.  They need to manage their time better.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

r.d. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



or you could always go the 

Arizona watermelon drink skittles and NyQuil combo 

--LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The animation guy was terrible anyway and he could have benefitted Di Miaio but it wasn't as if that was needed to help Zimmerman's case.  It was meant to try and plant seeds in the jury's mind.
> 
> Dee Dee testified there could have been 200 texts that day.  There were more than just her and Trayvon, several of them had been chatting all day.  The judge said there isn't any name attached to the texts indicating who wrote which text.  As an example, she said it could have been some other kid in the house using his phone.
> 
> ...



So the whole Martin family might have liked fighting, porn and guns ?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Juvenile  boot camp instructor...karma do some magic


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

verbal judo   I love it


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

Is West in court this morning or is he tired and whiney again.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Is West in court this morning or is he tired and whiney again.



Don't know yet--it's too early. Do you know any verbal Judo ?


----------



## Meister (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Yep, and can't forget this from NBC

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qywt1ds7bSM]NBC Deceptively Edits Zimmerman 911 Call Implying Racist Motive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Juvenile  boot camp instructor...karma do some magic



Fair trial to group thread drinking to karma.

Sad sad sad.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Is West in court this morning or is he tired and whiney again.
> ...



Morning Dillo.  Never hoid of it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Me neither----first time today---classy title don't you think ?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile  boot camp instructor...karma do some magic
> ...


I still think he'll be aquitted 

The jury doesn't know what we know, both the good and the bad.  _If_ they were truthful at void dire


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



we will have to see what happens


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I do too, we're back where we were yesterday before the hearing.

I'm just trashed about the truth not coming out and the sting of incorrect judgment.

That was for the jury to decide.  That's what they're for.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



since she threw out the texts about fighting and guns and drugs 

did she rule that any picture of martin over the age 12 be struck 

as well 

--LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I've come to expect incompetence and miscarriages of justice. Jaded


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a huge reason why we are here 

Americans Don't Know WHY We Celebrate the 4th of July or WHAT COUNTRY We Declared Independence From! - YouTube


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> The jury doesn't know what we know, both the good and the bad.  _If_ they were truthful at void dire



Void dire!!


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 10, 2013)

Riots will follow the inevitable acquittal, and the reason is basically as follows:

The majority of Americans having black African ancestry and who are the beneficiaries of American public education are too ignorant to appreciate the legal import of "criminal intent," and will see only the FACT that Z shot and killed Martin, and is getting off.  Hence, in another thread poll results have been adduced in which a great majority of such persons indicate that Zimmerman is "guilty."

Guilty of what?  Killing Martin, of course.  But they have no idea what second degree murder in Florida is.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Dee Dee testified there could have been 200 texts that day.  There were more than just her and Trayvon, several of them had been chatting all day.  The judge said there isn't any name attached to the texts indicating who wrote which text.  As an example, she said it could have been some other kid in the house using his phone.



The phone company records give time & location each text was sent. That can be used to insure the phone was with TM & not at another location with someone else. If multiple people were around TM at the time, put them on the stand to testify as to who sent those text.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> This is a huge reason why we are here
> 
> Americans Don't Know WHY We Celebrate the 4th of July or WHAT COUNTRY We Declared Independence From! - YouTube



It's more important to know important things like how to apply for food stamps and text your buddies.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a huge reason why we are here
> ...



It's more important that I went out and bb gunned a chicken hawk in the butt that was harassing my chickens and am feeling much better about life now.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dee Dee testified there could have been 200 texts that day.  There were more than just her and Trayvon, several of them had been chatting all day.  The judge said there isn't any name attached to the texts indicating who wrote which text.  As an example, she said it could have been some other kid in the house using his phone.
> ...



So the judge and jury have to figure all that out for the Defense team?  They just weren't ready.  Too busy with all of their depositions at night, etc..  

Now, I was up very late working and I just can't get pulled into this today.  Go ahead and post your own opinion and don't worry about what I think about it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a huge reason why we are here
> ...



Nice..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dee Dee testified there could have been 200 texts that day.  There were more than just her and Trayvon, several of them had been chatting all day.  The judge said there isn't any name attached to the texts indicating who wrote which text.  As an example, she said it could have been some other kid in the house using his phone.
> ...



The judge is paranoid and does not understand any of it.  Better to rule against what you have no idea about.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



shooting birds while intoxicated ? That sounds like way more fun than watching this trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I still believe in truth justice and the American way.

Well I did until yesterday, it'll take me a while to recover from this.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > This is a huge reason why we are here
> ...



With secret double password hidden files, everyone knows     Stupid judge


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I know how to have fun.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Where's Rat and his freaking jokes?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

The jury has got to be sitting there thinking "_THIS_ is what we left early for yesterday?".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Where's Rat and his freaking jokes?



I don't think I could come up with a bigger joke then Judge Debbie's rulings this morning.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The jury has got to be sitting there thinking "_THIS_ is what we left early for yesterday?".



If you're ever called to be a juror, note that those large periods where you're sitting in the jury room is when you're missing all the good stuff.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Rat and his freaking jokes?
> ...



Oh no.  You too?

Someone has to get it back together again and be in charge of the fun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The jury has got to be sitting there thinking "_THIS_ is what we left early for yesterday?".
> ...



I've been on a jury. The two times we were sent back for something to be decided, the following testimony was, "exciting" I guess is the word.

This guy is boring as hell. The jury has to be wondering what the issue was with this, since they have no idea about the animation and text issues.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Mr Stamina might give the jury (and us) a little hint as to where he is going with the questioning.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

page 666

post post post


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't get the judge's ruling about excluding the animation at all.

Why would any judge build in such a solid appeals argument (in the unlikely event of a conviction)?

I am less concerned with the exclusion of texts showing that TM may have been fond of fighting.  Again, I doubt GZ was AWARE of TM's proclivities, so it may very well be a whole lot on the irrelevant side.

But the animation ruling is absurd.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Mr. Stamina can do whatever he wants, thank you!  He always has a point.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I don't get the judge's ruling about excluding the animation at all.
> 
> Why would any judge build in such a solid appeals argument (in the unlikely event of a conviction)?
> 
> ...



We're trying to cheer up about injustice here.

And get off page 666


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Der beez one gud thing bout dis witnisss.

He beez gibbin me da chance ta gets sum lawndry dun.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the judge's ruling about excluding the animation at all.
> ...




I'm only on page 250...but I'm willing to help


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I sense some bias here


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

First < 167 567 617 657 665 666 (667)


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I am less concerned with the exclusion of texts showing that TM may have been fond of fighting.  Again, I doubt GZ was AWARE of TM's proclivities, so it may very well be a whole lot on the irrelevant side.
> 
> .



That was the prosecutions arguement.   

I thought it was to establish TM's fondness and eagerness to fight and make his opponents breed a lot.  The exact reason the state was allowed to bring in the silly GM aerobics...er boxing.   

TM knew nothing of GZ either.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> First < 167 567 617 657 665 666 (667)




*«* First < 150 200 240 248 249 *(250)*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> First < 167 567 617 657 665 666 (667)



I bet most of us see that right about now. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > First < 167 567 617 657 665 666 (667)
> ...



How many people do you have on 'ignore'?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

Woohoo 10,000th post!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



laughing out loud


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I'm on 500 ...how's that work?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

So this witness is up there to say Z is a wimp, especially when compared to M.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




I have my preference set to 40 posts per page.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The jury has got to be sitting there thinking "_THIS_ is what we left early for yesterday?".
> ...



I am not going to say a word about what happens at sidebar, much less what we do in chambers... I would get disbarred if I told.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



TY! I just assumed you ignored about 30 people. LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Then you are immediately disqualified from the 10,000th post contest--sorry--Judge Debbie says so.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Der beez one gud thing bout dis witnisss.
> 
> He beez gibbin me da chance ta gets sum lawndry dun.



Lawndry and Team Tampon?

You husband rock!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ya'll hit the cookie jars and candy bags. Oh yeah, and the refrigerator full of caffeine and sugar-filled drinks. LOL


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

@PIOFLCourts18 for anyone that wants/needs it public announcements


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



That gets you a contempt hotshot!

To the pokey with you.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




I had a celebratory animated video prepared and everything...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> @PIOFLCourts18 for anyone that wants/needs it public announcements



where are the restrooms ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Woohoo 10,000th post!!!!



You win the crown!!






You get to wear it until the 20,000 post.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > @PIOFLCourts18 for anyone that wants/needs it public announcements
> ...



schedule and doc postings.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 10, 2013)

It's really funny (well...not really funny) that blacks can kill other blacks every day of the week and no other blacks complain about that.  But a white (or hispanic) kills a black, and that person is guilty of murder no matter what the circumstances were that made it happen.  They can hear all the evidence, they can know that the black person that was killed most likely deserved it, but they'll never admit it.  I'm not saying ALL blacks are this way, but you hardly hear about them.  The ones that are threatening to riot are just looking for a reason, right or wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow. I am disappointed to wake up to find that the judge disallowed the text. The Lamarque case makes it clear that authentication is not a issue. However, I am not surprised.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

The burger king is gonna be pissed off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Der beez one gud thing bout dis witnisss.
> ...



I have to go to Target to buy those things for her tonight.

I hope I don't see someone lurking around with a hoody & Skittles.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



don't scare people into attacking you


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Don't worry, we'll be there for you to jump up and down about Fair Trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm in Illinois, remember. Fair Trial involving guns doesn't happen here.


----------



## Vox (Jul 10, 2013)

Karla said:


> Was Martin not temporarily staying in this gated community with an extended family member?
> 
> Anyway, the simple question of this all is whether Zimmerman was a coward who shot Martin as he was "getting away" or if he was legitimately "wailed on" before shooting Martin in self defense.
> 
> The stand-your-ground law should not be the issue at hand. The issue should be which version is correct.



Would you mind reading about some FACTS which have been proven as EVIDENCE in this case before resorting to your fantasy land?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> The ones that are threatening to riot are just looking for a reason, right or wrong.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I will tell one in-chambers story, just for some levity.

One particular judge I dealt with often was a chain-smoker.  I mean, really, one after another.  He would smoke in chambers constantly, and continued to do so even after it became the norm to not smoke in public places.  Every time I went to see him, I felt like I had to wear a gas mask and bring a knife to cut the smoke from the room.  But he was a great guy, and I always felt at ease when dealing with him.  I miss dealing with him now that he has retired.

Nothing worthy of being disbarred, just fond memories.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone see how Judge Nelson tried to coax Zimmerman into testifying?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There are a lot of really good judges.

And then there's not.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I don't get the judge's ruling about excluding the animation at all.
> 
> Why would any judge build in such a solid appeals argument (in the unlikely event of a conviction)?
> 
> ...



I really don't either.  Either completely exclude it or include it.  The way she ruled actually leads to even more possible confusion, which is precisely what she seemed to be worried about.

It is probably moot as far as the outcome of this trial, but the entire issue surrounding the animation was dealt with strangely.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense is really hammering home (no pun intent) the _deliberation/deliberateness_ of Zimmerman's act.  In no way do they want the jury to use the fallback of negligence or involuntary anything.  

IMO.  

But I'm no lawyer.

Isn't that the point of some of this guy's testimony also?  The stress on the pounds of force necessary to pull the trigger.  Yes?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...





> There are a lot of really good judges.
> 
> And then there's Dopey Debbie.



Beez fixin dat fo ya.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

States cross.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Guy I'm Waiting For An Apology guy

And we've come back around to "ASSHOLE".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

And here we go with the Prosecution Wandering Cursing Show.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Help!  I thought she ruled the animation is OUT.  

What will happen?  It will be seen?  

Sorry.  I WAS paying attention but it slipped by me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

State still trying to establish hatred, ill will, or spite.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Blow up doll


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG--a lady walking with a black body LOL


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And here we go with the Prosecution Wandering Cursing Show.



Can you imagine if George said...."Shoot, they always get away".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Help!  I thought she ruled the animation is OUT.
> 
> What will happen?  It will be seen?
> 
> Sorry.  I WAS paying attention but it slipped by me.



It's out they can use it at close.

Which I guess will be leaving a last image.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > And here we go with the Prosecution Wandering Cursing Show.
> ...


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL...I think the State is beginning to realize that they skipped over one of the elements of their case.

I also think that John Guy must be working with a depraved mind, as he keeps saying "asshole" and "f&C%ng punks"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No.

"My good gosh, these cherubic little angels always get away."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Pay/Asshole/Pay/Asshole/Pay/Asshole


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Did anyone see how Judge Nelson tried to coax Zimmerman into testifying?



The Judge was explaining his rights and every case I have ever seen they do the same thing if they do not testify.
I wanted to see him testify.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




I know I am pathetically programmed or afraid to think for myself--it disgusts me. 

Therefore--it is difficult to try to ascertain what either of these men may/may not have thought or felt. 

I'll just limp along. I should do a search to compare GA/FL law--how similar and/or different. How are such laws being interpreted?  

The closest I have come is a nasty verbal exchange while waiting in line at the drug store. I decided it was not worth it and retreated. I placed the blame upon the drug store that seems reluctant to ever provide adequate staff. To give some idea of my frame of reference.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Even after Judge Nelson's antics, the prosecution has no case. They are trying to discredit witnesses now.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Shoot the messenger.  Always a good way for the finder of facts to behave


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Guy I'm Waiting For An Apology guy
> 
> And we've come back around to "ASSHOLE".



Obviously indicative that Guy is filled with hatred and ill will towards this witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Shoot the messenger.  Always a good way for the finder of facts to behave



>>finder of facts 

Calls for speculation!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see how Judge Nelson tried to coax Zimmerman into testifying?
> ...



Can you explain in verbatim the benefits (other than for want of knowing on your end) of the accused testifying before the jury, despite the fact his depositions and interviews have been played multiple times before the jury in court?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Shoot the messenger.  Always a good way for the finder of facts to behave



Twist his words and use them against him before shooting him


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Prosecution is still attacking the character of Zimmerman...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot the messenger.  Always a good way for the finder of facts to behave
> ...



Good thing the defense witnesses are unshakeable and not intimidated by loud mouthed buffoons histrionics


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



He's pretty eloquent and solid. Verbal judo maybe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 10, 2013)

Prosecution sounds rattled.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Santy - I usually don't do wftv I do click Orlando - the woman on there from wftv is bias posting on the  chat like freaking crazy, like here's my opinion post.   On the click @ Tony just reports what's going on in the courtroom sans opinion.  This is weird on this chat feed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I like verbal judo.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Have you had formal training ?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If his defense stands up to cross examination then not guilty slam dunk.
I do not fault the defense for not putting him up.
This is not about ME but the jury. It may hurt him as there may be jurors that need to hear his side of this subject to cross. 
I believe he does not need to testify but have spoken with many jurors that wanted to hear the defendant say his side live.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rebuttal witnesses after the defense rests.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No.  I always shoot from the hip - errrr concealed holster.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

FL--Self defense--'Anywhere you legally have a right to be...'

GA: For anyone who cares---

You can use deadly force, with no duty to retreat, in self-defense or the defense of others, when you reasonably believe such force is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury to yourself. Deadly force is also allowed when you believe it's necessary to prevent the commission of a forcible felony or criminal interference with property or to terminate or prevent trespass.

In your home when the entry is made in a violent manner and you believe the entry is for assault or personal violence. You can also use deadly force to protect property legally in your possession, the possession of your family, or a property you have a legal duty to protect.

That sounds like --Think long and hard in GA, which may partially explain my reticence. 

It doesn't sound like FL plans to change its law. The HLN panel believes that it should and infers that steps will be taken. 

crickets.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Rebuttal witnesses after the defense rests.



Does the defense get to cross or are they there for rebuttal?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you know what would really derail the state's chain of thought?

If, after this witness, George addresses his defense team loudly saying "I would like to thank you assholes for the job you're doing. You fucking punks are doing a top notch job."

Let's see them find spite, hate or malice in that.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> FL--Self defense--'Anywhere you legally have a right to be...'
> 
> GA: For anyone who cares---
> 
> ...



it's a tough call----there are a million variables that could effect the situation. Would you like a law that says that you must call the police and have them protect yourself and your belongings ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> FL--Self defense--'Anywhere you legally have a right to be...'
> 
> GA: For anyone who cares---
> 
> ...



I'll address the FL gun thing - pRick Scott isn't changing the law and pissing off his base.

What you may be referring to is the "token" gun loophole he just signed prohibiting some people with mental illness from buying guns - this was SUPPORTED by nra.  People didn't read it or as usual blew stuff out of proportion.  He did that Stand Your Ground task for last year.... crickets.  

Gov. Rick Scott signs bill to close loophole in firearm sales to mentally ill | Tampa Bay Times

No worries, I've got both eyes on the gun thang ;-)

Edited to add HLN doesn't know what it's talking about lol


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...









Now the black welfare queen thinks we need her permission to have an opinion.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

OK, this is getting interesting.  Guy is straddling life size blow up dolls in the court room.  That is illegal in 37 states.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Rebuttal witnesses after the defense rests.
> ...



Yes they get to cross examine all the witnesses.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah...Kathi _Belchitch_ is a biased commentator.  But I do like Bill Schaeffer, that older attorney who comments.  He's interesting.  

Sometimes ClickOrlando doesn't load for me.  Maybe I need to update Java or something.  I just go with what doesn't keep buffering constantly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> OK, this is getting interesting.  Guy is straddling life size blow up dolls in the court room.  That is illegal in 37 states.



and the District of Columbia.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yeah...Kathi _Belchitch_ is a biased commentator.  But I do like Bill Schaeffer, that older attorney who comments.  He's interesting.
> 
> Sometimes ClickOrlando doesn't load for me.  Maybe I need to update Java or something.  I just go with what doesn't keep buffering constantly.



I do too - he did Baby Killer too and he's usually on the spot.

I think click suffers from server overload from time to time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You don't hear nurses talking about what they say in shift report or anyone on a psych treatment team telling what they talk about.  Of course, knowing as I do, and did even before I went to law school, that there are instances that hearsay can come in, there are some things I hear a LOT of nurses say that I NEVER say under any circumstances because taken out of context those things can get you crucified.  When I was teaching I always cautioned my students to keep their jokes and opinions to themselves.


----------



## Gem (Jul 10, 2013)

Just tuning in...is there a reason the Prosecution's questioning is so pointed and combative?  I haven't seen them use such a tone before.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > FL--Self defense--'Anywhere you legally have a right to be...'
> ...



Hush yo mouth!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Gem said:


> Just tuning in...is there a reason the Prosecution's questioning is so pointed and combative?  I haven't seen them use such a tone before.



Not really.  This is their typical strategy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I ate a roll of Sweet Tarts when I was getting my hair dyed...er uh.....washed yesterday.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

This re-enactment is very misleading. The black dummy is on the bottom and not the top.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> This re-enactment is very misleading. The black dummy is on the bottom and not the top.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



As a layman, I understand that the accused seldom takes the stand in a murder trial unless the Defense is in serious dog doo-doo


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

ooops  overlooked---Freudian slip


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

From the first time I saw Mark Osterman on the stand, I didn't believe him.  I think he was embellishing to benefit his book sales.  

Now look at how much trouble he's caused for GZ - the P keeps referring to this Osterman version as an example of a big change of story.  

Did Zimmerman ever tell anyone else besides Osterman that TM touched the gun?  I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> This re-enactment is very misleading. The black dummy is on the bottom and not the top.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Defense is really hammering home (no pun intent) the _deliberation/deliberateness_ of Zimmerman's act.  In no way do they want the jury to use the fallback of negligence or involuntary anything.
> 
> IMO.
> 
> ...



They are trying to disprove he was anger and hostility - depraved mind.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Gem said:


> Just tuning in...is there a reason the Prosecution's questioning is so pointed and combative?  I haven't seen them use such a tone before.



I think this witness is a biggie for the defense in so far as proving self defense. The prosecution is highly invested is discrediting his testimony. So invested in fact that they *BOUGHT A BLACK DUMMY*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Gem said:


> Just tuning in...is there a reason the Prosecution's questioning is so pointed and combative?  I haven't seen them use such a tone before.



He's toast.  Trying to bully the witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Just tuning in...is there a reason the Prosecution's questioning is so pointed and combative?  I haven't seen them use such a tone before.
> ...



They made a mistake putting the black dummy on the bottom.


Hat tip to pioneerpete in the "official" thread.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sad that we live in a world where some people are willing to crucify others for making silly comments.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I just don't think making pejorative comments about teens makes you any more depraved than the next person.  There was a time when teenagers were of great value for the amount of work they could provide on the family farm.  Now, teens have absolutely no  use in American society whatsoever.  A lot of them do get in trouble.  A lot of people do wrongly judge them.  For those reasons, I kept my right under my thumb until they went away to college where the amount of college level work and other work to earn spending money did the job for me.  Parents who don't know these things are stupid.  You got teens?  Here's a flash.  Nobody likes them!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I need the Star Trek WUT? sign:


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Tell that to the PC crowd


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Poor George.

His mancard has been completely revoked.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Ask, and ye shall receive...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gem said:
> ...




Very well could have been done intentionally


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Witness Root says if I'm TM beating the crap out of GZ and I feel the gun I go for it. Tough when every witness blows your cross up in your face.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Gem said:


> Just tuning in...is there a reason the Prosecution's questioning is so pointed and combative?  I haven't seen them use such a tone before.



That is because _THESE_ are _DEFENSE_ witnesses.  All you liberals were ALL bent out of shape over the defense being oh so hard on poor li'l DD on cross.  Now it's the prosecution's time to do cross.  It goes both ways.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Root (when asked if Zimmerman may have had other options other than deadly force): "Based on his prior training, there wasn't anything else he (Zimmerman) could do to avoid shooting Martin" (paraphrased)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

This witness is calling Mr. Guy's bluff each and every time!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> FL--Self defense--'Anywhere you legally have a right to be...'
> 
> GA: For anyone who cares---
> 
> ...



Georgia and Florida have essentially identical views on self-defense.

Georgia's self-defense statute can be found here: Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-3-21 - Georgia Attorney Resources - Georgia Laws

Florida uses two separate sections to flesh out self-defense; see:
(1) Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine
(2) Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

Here is an article discussing Georgia's stance on self-defense: ?Stand your ground law' in effect in Georgia more than 100 years | www.ajc.com

Here is a comparative table of the two States' self-defense laws: Expanded self-defense laws


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

*OBJECTION!!!*

Mr Guy is acting like a fucking punk.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

West screwed up, the State Attorney was starting to aask about St Skittles' background.  Should have let him open the door


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> This witness is calling Mr. Guy's bluff each and every time!



Yeah. This may be as poor of a questioning of a witness that I've seen in this case. Mr. Guy is getting told basically that the state's theories don't hold up with witness testimony and physical evidence at every turn.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> West screwed up, the State Attorney was starting to aask about St Skittles' background.  Should have let him open the door



I bet that is what the objection was about. If he keeps going down that road, the background comes in.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG

WAIT!  I have a concealed permit!

He told them where it was off the bat and raised his hands.

Reaching reaching reaching reaching reaching


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

why is the state's computer girl praying??


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG
> 
> WAIT!  I have a concealed permit!
> 
> ...



now he's suggesting the Zimmerman should have told the police dispatcher that he was armed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> From the first time I saw Mark Osterman on the stand, I didn't believe him.  I think he was embellishing to benefit his book sales.
> 
> Now look at how much trouble he's caused for GZ - the P keeps referring to this Osterman version as an example of a big change of story.
> 
> Did Zimmerman ever tell anyone else besides Osterman that TM touched the gun?  I can't think of anyone.



In GZ's reenactment video with the investigator on the scene the next day he is on video saying TM went for the gun, GZ suddenly became a stronger better fighter than TM, pinned TM's hand under his arm pulled and fired the gun with the same arm while he was holding GZ's hand and arm from getting the gun.  Sounds impossible or at least improbable.  This is the BS I wanted to see "animated" or at least reenacted with someone on top of someone else in the mounted mma position.  I just don't see how this would be possible.  TM would have been trying to grab the gun with his right arm.  Where is TM's left arm?  How could GZ pin TM's right hand and arm with his right armpit while pulling a gun and shooting TM?  I just don't get it.

Go to 10min in:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VakGZgJxTi4]George Zimmerman Re-enactment (Full Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OMG
> ...



I guess he should have. He might have been able to shoot him through a cell phone.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense re-direct.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

HA HA HA

May I use your doll for a moment?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

"may I use your doll for a moment"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha, O'Mara skilfully blew the Prosecution out of the water, again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe GZ was beat up but I don't believe his story about how the fight went.  

More likely GZ snuck his hand down pulled the gun brought it up and shot TM and TM never saw it coming.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Guy wins ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

A threesome with a doll???


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

The "professional witness" Dennis Root just EFFed up big time.

Said he got information from the media.

The defense IMMEDIATELY called for a sidebar.

LOLz!!!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

O'Mara banging dummy against floor in front of the jury. Pretty damn good!


----------



## Gem (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine Wrote:


> That is because THESE are DEFENSE witnesses. All you liberals were ALL bent out of shape over the defense being oh so hard on poor li'l DD on cross. Now it's the prosecution's time to do cross. It goes both ways.


'

Careful there, Sunshine.  You're making assumptions and looking a bit silly in the process.  I'm not a liberal, never cried about the defense's cross-examination - in fact, I think they were very calm, measured, and reasonable.

What I was asking - and I understand that tone doesn't always translate well when typing - is why the Prosecution wasn't doing the same thing - wasn't remaining calm, cool, and measured...instead...the Prosecuting Attorney upon first glance looked nasty, hostile, and a bit like he was attacking, rather than questioning.

I wanted to know if it was because the wheels have fallen off the prosecution's case altogether...OR...did he think there was blood in the water and was going after it passionately?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The "professional witness" Dennis Root just EFFed up big time.
> 
> Said he got information from the media.
> 
> ...



Witnesses can't get 'information' from the LSM?

Since when?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A threesome with a doll???



Hope M O'M brought some protection for the other Guy.

......Sorry.  That was a tanker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

When M O'M was raising his arm for the final strike, the doll's arm was twitching.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> I believe GZ was beat up but I don't believe his story about how the fight went.
> 
> More likely GZ snuck his hand down pulled the gun brought it up and shot TM and TM never saw it coming.



Seriously, why do you even bother with the trial?  

Your "observations" are all based on what preconceived notions you've already decided upon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

ahhhh lol at blow up girl.

This is too much.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Interesting. Everyone loves my kids.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Debra Nelson opened herself up wide to appeal. I am absolutely dismayed that our justice system has stooped this low.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

I just heard a rumor that the state is now considering pressing charges against O'Mara for assault on the black dummy. Al Sharpton press conference to come.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I just heard a rumor that the state is now considering pressing charges against O'Mara for assault on the black dummy.



They had better or they will get a visit from Sharpton.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL O'Mara is masterful. No! No! No! Not in my house!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

*Maybe* Donnelly wasn't subpoenaed until 8 days after he was in the courtroom.

So maybe moot point with that thing. 

Wouldn't think Mr. Stamina would be that dum.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Gem said:


> Sunshine Wrote:
> 
> 
> > That is because THESE are DEFENSE witnesses. All you liberals were ALL bent out of shape over the defense being oh so hard on poor li'l DD on cross. Now it's the prosecution's time to do cross. It goes both ways.
> ...



The prosecution did a poor job in their case-in-chief in demonstrating that Zimmerman acted with "a depraved mind regardless of human life."  The wheels fell off long ago; they are simply desperate to find a way to show that Zimmerman did act in that manner.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Depends on the type of murder case.
OJ was a who done it and this one that is not in dispute.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Court is being recessed for lunch. 1 hour 30 minutes.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


 You are missing the part about Trayvon getting suspended from school multiple times for misconduct including them finding a shitload of stolen jewelry in his locker, for which his last suspension was given. Furthermore, the neighborhood he was roaming was being neighborhood-watched because the residents were fed up with coming home and finding all their damn jewelry was missing due to burglary.

Ain't it funny how time slips away when you're not getting all the facts in the same corral and connecting the dots. If Trayvon didn't know about the jewelry thefts in the area his relative lived in, why was he casing nearby houses? Was it because he had a place to go to nearby to avoid detection? Nobody knows for sure, but one thing is certain. That jewelry in his locker that didn't belong to him, and he didn't buy it either.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 10, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > when George walks scott free, the left, Al and Jesse will claim it's payback for letting OJ Free., and how come some blacks want to riot when they don't get their way? yet, no one rioted when Casey got off. This shows that Whites will not riot/throw stones thru glass windows/pull drivers out of their vehicles and beat them senseless when they weren't happy with a jury's decision.
> ...



What you don't understand is that there will be civil unrest when and if Z is convicted too!  There will be celebratory violence with fires and looting, exactly as if he had been acquitted.

You are discussing a group of people who riot, burn and loot when the home basketball team wins a game!

Z is an excuse, not a reason.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > FL--Self defense--'Anywhere you legally have a right to be...'
> ...



As far as I know --that is the law we have here. 

How LE interprets the Law. I am properly intimidated.  

Far more afraid of being 'accused'/charged than of being injured or killed. My brother had some experiences--that is all I will say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I just heard a rumor that the state is now considering pressing charges against O'Mara for assault on the black dummy. Al Sharpton press conference to come.



Did you notice that when O'Mara raised his fist for the final strike, the dummy's arm was twitching in fear?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

O'Mara's tie made an excellent prop, he proved Di Maio's assertion that the clothing would be affected by the gravity and would pull away from the body if one were to be leaning over someone.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > I believe GZ was beat up but I don't believe his story about how the fight went.
> ...



Did you not watch the GZ video I just linked?  How could the weaker GZ who is getting the poo pounded out of him, suddenly become the better fighter, and with one arm stop TM from grabbing the gun by pinning TM's arm under his arm pit while GZ is laying on the ground, reach down with the same arm draw and fire his gun into TM's chest from 2-4in away on the other side of TM's pinned arm?  I don't get it.  Can you explain how GZ accomplished this amazing feat?  Is GZ double jointed?  Are they suddenly playing twister?

Again I'm not saying he wasn't acting in self-defense.  I'm asking how he did it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

How many professional witnesses did the prosecution have?
They get paid also and they work for the prosecution ONLY.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



You fear that you will be punished for defending yourself?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



scrambling around on the ground doesn't make GZ a better fighter.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> How many professional witnesses did the prosecution have?
> They get paid also and they work for the prosecution ONLY.



How many of the state's witnesses also backed GZ's account.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Debra Nelson opened herself up wide to appeal. I am absolutely dismayed that our justice system has stooped this low.




What happened?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

When the state is saying the words "isn't it possible" they are in trouble!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine Wrote:
> ...



IMO, this train never had wheels in the first place.  At best, local authorities should have sent the case to a Grand Jury who would have had all the evidence, both that allowed and not allowed in court, and almost certainly would have returned an opinion of insufficient evidence to convict.  And that should have ended it.  This has been a trial based on political correctness from Day 1 and a travesty of justice.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Meanwhile, in other parts of the country, a terrorist goes to court today, and MSM is full steam on the race show trial.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > From the first time I saw Mark Osterman on the stand, I didn't believe him.  I think he was embellishing to benefit his book sales.
> ...



My point exactly.  Zimmerman does *NOT* say TM touched his gun.  GZ says he felt TM "reaching for it" and GZ pinned TM's hand somehow (not important to me) and GZ beat TM to the gun.  NEVER in that video did GZ say that TM touched the gun.

My recollection is that the ONLY person who ever said that was Mark Osterman.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Martin isn't on trial.  It is clear when Zimmerman was following him around that Martin was just going to the store.  Also there is no record of violent crimes for Martin.  Now that is an important fact.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Did you not watch the GZ video I just linked?  How could the weaker GZ who is getting the poo pounded out of him, suddenly become the better fighter, and with one arm stop TM from grabbing the gun by pinning TM's arm under his arm pit while GZ is laying on the ground, reach down with the same arm draw and fire his gun into TM's chest from 2-4in away on the other side of TM's pinned arm?  I don't get it.  Can you explain how GZ accomplished this amazing feat?  Is GZ double jointed?  Are they suddenly playing twister?
> 
> Again I'm not saying he wasn't acting in self-defense.  I'm asking how he did it.


You don't _want_ to get it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Debra Nelson opened herself up wide to appeal. I am absolutely dismayed that our justice system has stooped this low.
> ...



She rejected compelling evidence (the text messages), based on an "authentication issue" but which under Lamarque v. State of Florida should have been admissible as evidence and I quote:  "authentication of evidence merely requires a finding that the evidence is what it purports to be." In so doing she infringed on Zimmerman's right to due process and his 5th Amendment rights. "No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, *unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury.*" 

There is a similar ruling based in US v. Caldwell (1985)


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

And the _touching_ is the operative word since that is what the P was hanging their gun DNA evidence on.  To refute what they claim GZ said about TM _touching_ the gun yet there was no TM DNA on the gun.

GZ's story, if you take out that liar Mark Osterman, has not changed in any appreciable way ever.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Zimmerman was not "following him around."  That is a mischaracterization.  Als Martin was not just going to the store.  In fact he attracted Zimmerman's attention for acting weird.  Martin was 17yrs old so no surprise about a lack of record.  Not enough time to get one.  I mean beyond the graffiti and suspicions of theft.
But all of that is irrelevant.  What is relevant is what happened when Zimmerman shot him.  Would a reasonable person be in fear of his life at that point?  The answer is of course.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Why wouldn't the how be important?  The obvious way for GZ to beat TM to a hip gun is for TM to not know it's there.  GZ first says he went for his "pocket."  Some of the evidence discussed put the gun in the pocket... then it's on his hip.  Did GZ reach for a hip gun or a pocket or is that a hip pocket?  Was the gun behind GZ on his side or in the jacket moving up.  If in the jacket moving up how the hell do you get your right hand in that pocket while you are pinning the attackers arm with your right arm pit.  This to me is just an absurd account by GZ.  If I were the prosecutor I would be trying to tear that evidence GZ provided apart.

My guess is / was that when TM finally stopped pounding on GZ and perhaps even started to get up that's when GZ would finally have access to his hip gun... perhaps TM made some kind of Arnold comment about the pulled gun and then GZ shot TM.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



How is it a mischaracterization?  I listened to zimmermans 911 call.  He clearly states Martin ran away.  The police also tell him he doesn't need to follow him.  So if he isn't following him, how does the altercation ever happen?

So it is ok to harass someone into an altercation and then shoot him?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not watch the GZ video I just linked?  How could the weaker GZ who is getting the poo pounded out of him, suddenly become the better fighter, and with one arm stop TM from grabbing the gun by pinning TM's arm under his arm pit while GZ is laying on the ground, reach down with the same arm draw and fire his gun into TM's chest from 2-4in away on the other side of TM's pinned arm?  I don't get it.  Can you explain how GZ accomplished this amazing feat?  Is GZ double jointed?  Are they suddenly playing twister?
> ...


Yes I do. I'm on GZ's side in this now.  He got the shit beat out of him.  The shooting was obvious self defense. I want closure for this obvious hole.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

And, if I may present to the people here 

Craig v. State, 510 So.2d 857, 863 (Fla. 1987)

Which applies the evidence of motive critique. It states "that evidence of motive is admissible when it would help the jury understand other evidence"

This is a serious fuck up by Debra Nelson.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Zimmerman wasn't attacked? So what really happened?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

If they don't make this thing make sense, if they don't provide a reasonable explanation... some idiot's gonna kill GZ in retaliation.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Maybe the cartoon will help illustrate:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWsRDNNugHc]Zimmerman trial: Forensics animation of Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

I just love John Guy.  He just showed the gun to be Inaccessible in yet another Zimmerman story.  All of his stories in his attempt to confuse the jury.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Birds hell - Let's shoot some rioters in the heart & video record to time how long they walk & talk. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...








I almost passed out just now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I just love John Guy.  He just showed the gun to be Inaccessible in yet another Zimmerman story.  All of his stories in his attempt to confuse the jury.



Um.

We b havin lunch.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

The Judge rightfully shut down the defense's nonsense.

1. No animation, if Zimmerman wants his account out there then he should take the damn stand.
2. No text messages from Trayvon, not needed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Judge rightfully shut down the defense's nonsense.
> 
> 1. No animation, if Zimmerman wants his account out there then he should take the damn stand.
> 2. No text messages from Trayvon, not needed.



Shut the fuck up Marc.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Ayup. Watch GZ's reenactment at 10min in on the above linked video.  Then this animation... then GZ's reenactment one more time.  GZ's reenactment does not match the defense's animation.  More particularly they purposefully hide and omit GZ's remarkable feat of pinning TM's arm, stopping TM from getting the gun, drawing and firing the gun.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I have a healthy fear of legal consequences. And am greatly concerned about my ignorance of the law. 

At any rate--living in the state of GA--unless you are in your own home and someone is clearly threatening your life--ie --the woman who shot the intruder while hiding in a crawl space with her 2 daughters---it is likely that you would be charged for using deadly force. I cannot think of an example of a person using deadly force outside of his/her home. For whatever reasons, knock on wood, violent crimes seem to be down. Perhaps that is not true--exceptionally violent or crimes that would be of interest to the media may be down. 
2 years ago there was a killing/burglary spree around the holidays--since then I can't recall anything major --not that homicide isn't major. There are plenty of homicides weekly. fwiw.

The line of thinking, particularly for women --'It is your responsibility to anticipate danger and do not place yourself at risk.'  A few years ago several women were raped and self defense meetings were held.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoa... the prosecution is finally addressing my point.  Maybe... maybe they are.  cmon dude go to the reenactment again.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Breaking news: Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and MarcATL are pushing for federal hate crimes against Mark O'Mara for assaulting the black dummy. They note that O'Mara profiled the black dummy and followed behind the prosecutors to retrieve the dummy. He is a wanna-be thug!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense is shitting their pants... that the prosecution may be figuring out the hole.. finally.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I just love John Guy.  He just showed the gun to be Inaccessible in yet another Zimmerman story.  All of his stories in his attempt to confuse the jury.
> ...



Uhm, have something good.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> If they don't make this thing make sense, if they don't provide a reasonable explanation... some idiot's gonna kill GZ in retaliation.



Oh come on!

You just took the contrarian buffoonery to a level of the purey absurd


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

RKM -

My comments were more focused on the fact that Mark Osterman's story keeps popping up from the P as "proof" that GZ's story changed appreciably.  I disagree.  I think Osterman either misheard, embellished the story to make it more dramatic, or outright lied depending on how generous I may be feeling towards him on any given day.

Except for Osterman's (published, yeah right) account of what he says GZ told him about TM grabbing the gun and touching it, no one else has ever said that.  That means to me that GZ's story has remained consistent and that allows me to comfortably say that I believe his story.  

Unlike you, tough guy Texan, I don't know nuttin' bout fightin'.  LOL  But I have been in stressful, think on your feet, situations where instinct kicks in.  I liken that to what GZ went through when he was confronted, punched, and knocked down by TM.  I'm sure I wouldn't be able to remember exactly which hand was where, what I did first, etc.  I don't think I would be able to recreate the circumstances that caused the instinctual reaction well enough to explain exactly what happened.  

All I would know, as we do, is what we do here, and that is that GZ sustained injuries from TM that were severe enough for HIM to fear for his life.  GZ had a gun and he used it.  That's really all I need to know.

My issue arose from hearing many people say GZ's story kept changing.  I have not heard of any substantial fact change in his story except out of the mouth of Mark Osterman.  Osterman said GZ told him this and he repeated it.  I think Osterman is....what I said.

Sorry for the rant.  It's a long lunch break...


----------



## blastoff (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL...Al Sharpton...Tawana Brawley...

         Al Sharpton...Duke lacrosse team

         Al Sharpton...Trayvon Martin

Race pimp Al and his ilk in here soon to be 0 - 3.  And if the clown had a decent attorney maybe his MSNBC contract pays him a bonus for hitting the magic No. 3?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No they don't - they did 3 positions and then the after position - they didn't animate head banging or arm movements.

As to the other video - I don't have that ?? gaping hole with the story that you did so I haven't microscoped it - mainly because I don't know that you would remember every move you made in a struggle - but more so because he said he felt his hand on his side, it's logical that he could get his arm in his armpit and get his gun.  I don't have a problem with that and it makes sense to me so I can't help you fill your gap as much as I'd like to help.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

since we are on a lunch break--

again there was a discussion of the 'lesser charges'---insert whatever you prefer, it has all been said before...

the conclusion--this case will be sent to the jury with a lot of unanswered questions. It will be difficult for the jury to render a verdict.

no surprise there. Just stop now--go to closing arguments. please.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Whoa... the prosecution is finally addressing my point.  Maybe... maybe they are.  cmon dude go to the reenactment again.



Am I in an alternate universe?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

_O'Mara (on top) asks Judge (under O'Mara) to reconsider some of her rulings._


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Defense is shitting their pants... that the prosecution may be figuring out the hole.. finally.



If even you, as a skeptic, are in the camp that Zimmerman acted in self-defense, then why would the defense be concerned?  Justification is an absolute defense to murder.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > If they don't make this thing make sense, if they don't provide a reasonable explanation... some idiot's gonna kill GZ in retaliation.
> ...



Yeah cause no one has ever been killed in retaliation in before.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> _O'Mara (on top) asks Judge (under O'Mara) to reconsider some of her rulings._



Who do you think gets to keep blow up girl when this is over?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



[youtube]E7Hht9WMEBg[/youtube]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Defense is shitting their pants... that the prosecution may be figuring out the hole.. finally.
> ...



Because, if the how is impossible, then the why is suspect.

If GZ lied about the how.. what really happened? It's a hole.  The prosecution may fill that hole in closing?  Strong opening strong closing? 

Will they argue the only possible way the weaker GZ could have shot and killed TM is if TM was backing away?  If they do.. GZ may be found guilty.  I'd rather it come up and the defense shows how it is possible, I'd rather hear from GZ how he was mistaken in the video I linked or how his double jointed feat was possible.  You can't simultaneously pin someones hand with your arm pit while pulling a hip gun and shooting someone unless you are double jointed at the elbow. Try it yourself.  When you grab the gun you have to release the guy's arm.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

*THIS BITCH IS MINE!!!*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He has to change his name and move to Timbuktu.  There are no if's and's or butt's about it.

What you said is "if they don't make this thing make sense" like THAT is going to make a difference in the whacks out hunting him down to try to kill him when this is done.

His justice is small justice at best.

Life as he knew it is over forever.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > _O'Mara (on top) asks Judge (under O'Mara) to reconsider some of her rulings._
> ...



Court room rodeo  Weeeee haaaaa


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

RKM, perhaps you missed the expert witness who made the case that NONE of us in extremely stressful situations will remember every detail accurately?  There is your 'hole'.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And who has the burden of proving reasonable doubt?  I don't think Zimmerman's story to be implausible, and I don't think these six women will somehow all be experts in street fights, ambidexterity, and human anatomy.  I think you are trying too hard.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Maybe that's why they charged him with murder instead of manslaughter: To send precisely that message that what he did _really_ isn't a joke at all.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Judge rightfully shut down the defense's nonsense.
> 
> 1. No animation, if Zimmerman wants his account out there then he should take the damn stand.
> 2. No text messages from Trayvon, not needed.



1. I can agree on the animation.

2. Judge made a huge mistake ! Marc, your eyes and ears look awfully brown !


----------



## Meister (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Judge rightfully shut down the defense's nonsense.
> 
> 1. No animation, if Zimmerman wants his account out there then he should take the damn stand.
> 2. No text messages from Trayvon, not needed.



I agree with number 1
I disagree with number 2


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKM, perhaps you missed the expert witness who made the case that NONE of us in extremely stressful situations will remember every detail accurately?  There is your 'hole'.



DANG!  Thanks Foxy.

His hole needed to be filled.

Our holes are already filled.

The whole hole thing was getting annoying.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Because Martin doubled back and confronted him.  Or did you miss that part?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Circe said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > They want to put that record up against a high-schooler who's been suspended and had a little bit of weed in his system to relax him.
> ...



Why don't we just kill everybody that gets in trouble then?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKM, perhaps you missed the expert witness who made the case that NONE of us in extremely stressful situations will remember every detail accurately?  There is your 'hole'.



Further - when he's recounting the story, you can hear him trying to "recall" or relive what went where as you would the day after a traumatic event in trying to recount each movement and detail.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Raining fairly heavy and downpour are subjective terms. However, from the photos I saw of Martin's body, lying where he fell, his hoodie was not soaked...nor were the clothing of GZ in photos and  video of him  getting out of a police cruiser and entering the police station during the initial investigation! IMHO that is inconsistent with either term.

THE PHONE DROPPING ON WET GRASS!  I take it you are being sarcastic here... Surely even YOU can comprehend that if a splooshing sound was made when the phone was dropped it might be because it fell into a puddle formed earlier by  lawn sprinklers.

Again, you moronic upstart, there was no evidence that Martin banged GZ's head against the concrete as he claimed. The gun toting coward  said he stumbled and fell when Martin  supposedly re- appeared near him. Now, I'm wondering if Martin said BOO and caused the scaredy cat GZ to fall backwards and bump his head on the concrete.

STORING WET CLOTHING IN A PLASTIC BAG:

We were not talking about storing wet clothing in a bag, idiot. You interjected that tidbit into the conversation and expected me to play games with you over it. No thanks...I don't play by your rules, punk!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

At any rate, I agree the animation was suspect,

The text messages on the other hand, I gave case law explaining why she was wrong on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



And that is exactly why this entire trial and media circus is a gross miscarriage of justice.  I can't imagine with the evidence presented that any jury with any sense of justice will convict Zimmerman.  He may or may not be guilty, but the prosecution sure as hell hasn't made a case for second degree murder or even involuntary manslaughter.

But even with a full acquittal, Zimmerman will never feel completely safe, never feel completely at peace for a long, long time to come.  He may be 100% innocent of any crime, misjudgment, or wrong doing, but his life is irrevocably changed forever.

But that pound of flesh isn't sufficient for the politically correct crowd is it.  And I doubt that we will have the President of the United States, who rushed to judgment and, in my opinion, thus triggered this whole thing, will acknowledge the acquittal and acknowledge that justice was done.  And so the informal trial will continue and be brought up on message boards for years to come.

I wonder if true justice is even possible anymore.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Criminals all over Florida are celebrating because their text messages and pictures on their phone are inadmissible, unless an eye witness can authenticate that they actually created these images. Strike one for the criminals today! Yay!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

You think the next defendant in front of Nelson cites her decision to not allow their own texts? Would love to see her face!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> RKM, perhaps you missed the expert witness who made the case that NONE of us in extremely stressful situations will remember every detail accurately?  There is your 'hole'.



Understood.  Did you watch GZ's reenactment?  He's being explicit about the night before.  Explicit description of the seconds of the shot.  Pinned TM's hand under his arm pit and with the same right arm reached down and pulled the gun brought it up and shot TM all in one motion.  I believe it's easy to get some facts wrong.  It's also possible that TM was getting up and GZ miss-interpreted that as TM going from the gun.  If that's the way they want to fill it.. fill it.  Leaving GZ's impossible story as the only explanation... it's just frustrating for this Engineer


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



If you are truly in fear for you life, defend yourself. Deal with consequences later. At least you will be alive. I certainly intend to fight for my life in similar circumstances.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thank God. This guy wants to punish people for free speech.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> You think the next defendant in front of Nelson cites her decision to not allow their own texts? Would love to see her face!



What makes you think they will?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 
That would certainly help curtailing crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

the Tweeter is on fire about blow up girl.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



In other words, you can't backup your frivolous statements...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKM, perhaps you missed the expert witness who made the case that NONE of us in extremely stressful situations will remember every detail accurately?  There is your 'hole'.
> ...



Zimmermans story is only impossible in your eyes. Even someone who rates a .5 on the grappling scale can clinch an arm long enough to pull a weapon and shoot.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Her ruling just became case law. The next time the state tries to use someone's text messages to convict them, why wouldn't the defense use this ruling, especially to her, to disallow these texts?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And call Mr. Stamina if you do run into trouble.

And tell him I said "hi!"


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Cops have often said:  It's better to be judged by a jury of twelve than carried by a burial detail of six.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL, Jurors all stood so they could get a better view of the attorneys stradeling the blow up doll --according to courtroom reporter.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I will try to muster up some courage. I don't think I could survive a trial.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Her ruling just became case law. The next time the state tries to use someone's text messages to convict them, why wouldn't the defense use this ruling, especially to her, to disallow these texts?



Truth.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



*tequila kickin in*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You're acting like that is a fact. Why should we believe GZ who came up with that awful line from a B-movie, "You're going to die tonight"? It's ludicrous.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Then you might have *real* trouble surviving an attack that you think is going to get you killed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RKM, perhaps you missed the expert witness who made the case that NONE of us in extremely stressful situations will remember every detail accurately?  There is your 'hole'.
> ...



Even in engineering (regardless of the field), not everything is 100%. There's give and take.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody else as shocked as I am?

Like....  Not at all?

*UNREAL: Documents Show DOJ Helped Organize And Support Anti-Zimmerman Protests Including Al Sharptons*






Truly enraging.

Via Daily Caller:



> A division of the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) was deployed to Sanford, Florida in 2012 to provide assistance for anti-George Zimmerman protests, including a rally headlined by activist Al Sharpton, according to newly released documents.
> 
> The Community Relations Service (CRS), a unit of DOJ, reported expenses related to its deployment in Sanford to help manage protests between March and April 2012, according to documents obtained by the watchdog group Judicial Watch.
> 
> ...




- See more at: Weasel Zippers | Scouring the bowels of the internet | Weasel Zippers


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

If you're running around playing cop which we know GZ was doing from all his complaints about people to 911, don't bring a gun with you. Anybody could do that and get away with killing people. Because it isn't hard to go up to someone like GZ did and provoke anyone. Do that with a gun and end up shooting them dead, and you'll be convicted of manslaughter.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not with the same arm..  Pin your left hand under your right arm pit.. now while holding your left hand there, use your right hand to reach for an imaginary gun, pull the gun out of the holster, and shoot the guy.  What happened to your left hand?  Now imagine someone is on top of you you are laying on the ground and he's attacking you.  Try this with two people.. it's like GZ is imagining some game of twister.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is the low down.  

Person D engages in a fight with person V intending to kill person V and person D draws out a gun and shoots person V in the chest, causing his (V's) death.  Person D claims self defense.

Person B engages in a fight with person X NOT intending to kill person X but believing that Person X is trying to kill him (B), so B draws out a gun and shoots Person X in the chest, causing his (X's) death.  Person B claims self defense.

Because one of the two defendants is lying (according to this little side-by-side set of hypotheticals) SOME people seem to think that neither of them should be allowed to claim self defense.

I think they should both be allowed to claim self defense but that the one who is lying should (in a just universe) have his lie exposed and his defense rejected.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 10, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Just not sure how many inconsistencies you folks want to just wave your hand at..

Martin "Broke" Zimmerman's nose, but the blood went down Zimmerman's throat instead of out..

..Yet..he was able to scream and shout with all blood going down his throat. And with hands over his nose and mouth.

Martin bashed Zimmerman's head against the concrete..

..Yet..it was raining..he wounds were insignificant and no DNA got transferred to his hoodie or shirt or hands.

Martin went for Zimmerman's gun..

..Yet..the gun was located over Zimmerman's butt and in an internal holster under a shirt and jacket. And Zimmerman, who "can't throw a punch" was able to accomplish a complicated arm lock..and pull his gun at the same time.

How much of this stuff do you let fly?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It may be brought up, but after this is over I am done with it unless there is an appeal.

I think the media has behaved abominably.  I have never seen such a lynch mob as CNN and MSNBC.  They want a guilty verdict worse than anyone I have ever seen in my life.  

I have no respect for the media in this country.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Anybody else as shocked as I am?
> 
> Like....  Not at all?
> 
> ...



no surprise here either---lots of disgust tho


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If you're running around playing cop which we know GZ was doing from all his complaints about people to 911, don't bring a gun with you. Anybody could do that and get away with killing people. Because it isn't hard to go up to someone like GZ did and provoke anyone. Do that with a gun and end up shooting them dead, and you'll be convicted of manslaughter.



How long will St Skittles be dead?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Breaking News: Al Sharpton just released this video to prove that O'Mara assaulted an unarmed black dummy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MrrX6TOoyY]HD Zimmerman TRIAL- Mark M O'Mara uses A Dummy to show head smashing action DENNIS ROOT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Willing to give and take... I'm just discussing.  I'm just trying to figure out how it could have been done.  We know it happened.  How could it have happened?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




I think about that from time to time. A paradigm shift is definitely needed. 

Relying on LE to protect me is not enough.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL at this conversation. Don West directly objecting to the Judges questions. 

Wow....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Debbie be a bitch


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Even all dressed up like that, he still looks like a serial killer. It's obvious in the first photo of him that came out.


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

This Judge is a fucking bitch


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



No.  No other words required.  You ARE the idiot who imagines that this case has ANYthing to do with "stand your ground." 

It does not.

But, let's give you a golden moment to show how brilliant you are.

Define (with reference to Florida statutes and case law) what "stand your ground" means.  

Then, tell the class exactly HOW you imagine that the notion of "stand your ground" has ANY connection at all to a situation where a guy is pinned on the ground on his back, getting pummeled and manages to get to his gun before having his skull cracked open.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It could have happened EXACTLY as he said.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge Debra Nelson is entirely unprofessional.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

WTF is that bitches issue?


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge is biased for the prosecution


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You sure spin a good story. Too bad none of it's based on facts or supported by any evidence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



So far, the most logical explanation is that Martin was leaning over Zimmerman.  Testimony supports that,  forensic evidence supports that.  Today it looks like they prosecution KNOWS they are beaten and are trying to raise reasonable doubt that it was the way the defense has shown it was.  But that isn't enough.  The prosecution has to prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt.  They have not and they cannot.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If you're running around playing cop which we know GZ was doing from all his complaints about people to 911, don't bring a gun with you. Anybody could do that and get away with killing people. Because it isn't hard to go up to someone like GZ did and provoke anyone. Do that with a gun and end up shooting them dead, and you'll be convicted of manslaughter.
> ...



That's probably a question that GZ now asks about his future victims. He's got a taste now.


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

If Zimmernman gets convicted, the defence is going to have a field day with this judge on appeal.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If you're running around playing cop which we know GZ was doing from all his complaints about people to 911, don't bring a gun with you. Anybody could do that and get away with killing people. Because it isn't hard to go up to someone like GZ did and provoke anyone. Do that with a gun and end up shooting them dead, and you'll be convicted of manslaughter.



He wasn't running around playing cop.
He was legally authorized to carry a gun.
Zimmerman didn't provoke anyone.
The gun saved Zimmerman's life.
He won't be convicted of manslaughter.  Or anything else.

So otehr than being completely wrong and a slimy crotch jockey you've got it covered.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



No that's my point.  It could not have happened exactly as his said.  Physically impossible.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> WTF is that bitches issue?



That's was definitely bitchy behavior. Can't she wait until all the evidence has been presented ?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is Bitchy Nelson pushing GZ to tell her NOW whether he's going to testify or not????

What is that all about???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

Was the judge just badgering Z to get him to answer HER on whether or not he wanted to testify on his own behalf? Damn!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judge Debra Nelson is entirely unprofessional.



Agreed. That bitch can yell.


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge is a biased bitch


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You're just wrong. 

 Stop straddling just so you can claim victory no matter what the jury decides.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



why---are you claiming he's not strong enough? He shows the mechanics of the movement in your video.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

I really hope, regardless of the outcome, that Z and a few others involved in this trial file complaints against the judge and the prosecutors for their behavior.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Was the judge just badgering Z to get him to answer HER on whether or not he wanted to testify on his own behalf? Damn!



Yes----and before all the evidence is presented


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

That stuff about li'l Trayvon being on top and trying to retreat is bullshit.  If he was on top all he had to do was get up and leave.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Was the judge just badgering Z to get him to answer HER on whether or not he wanted to testify on his own behalf? Damn!
> ...



I hope the jury took note of that.

Ah shit! They weren't in there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

NLT said:


> Judge is a biased bitch



Obvious post is obvious. 

Her behavior made sure any potential conviction is overturned via appeal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Jury has returned to the courtroom.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



They weren't in yet


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

NLT said:


> Judge is a biased bitch



She looks like a hag too. lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox News (click on the picture)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Disgusting isn't it.  And he can't figure out why people disagree with his posts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

She doesn't do bitch in front of them.

Sometimes she forgets the cameras are on.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Yes... if you delete GZ's account about how he pinned TM's arm while he thought TM was going for the gun... if GZ made that up, then it would make sense that TM did not see GZ go for the gun, draw the gun, and shoot TM in self defens.  That is a plausible scenario.  It's also plausible that GZ's mind may have made up the whole pinning arm thing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Repeating your numerous factual errors is no way to couch a valid argument.  Broken noses may bleed, but the blood flows and goes where gravity directs it.  If you are lying down, blood will go back down your throat if and when you start to bleed and depending on how much you bleed.

So, not having blood all over his mouth or face is not surprising.  And if he didn't bleed immediately 
OR profusely, that would not interfere with his screaming.  Plus, if the back of your throat is getting clogged with a flow of blood, some folks might swallow in order to scream.  Go figure.

GZ's head wounds were  not insignificant.  They may not have been major or life threatening, but that is not required.  However, they WERE consistent with having his head knocked against the concrete.

And as I showed you yesterday, the gun was on his HIP (as HE said in his video and as HE demonstrated).  No evidence of any kind whatsoever has the gun he was carrying in the small of his back.  NONE.

There is simply NO necessity of transfer.  Especially when it's raining.  So the lack of transfer (blood) evidence reveals nothing of any value.

There is no evidence that the arm lock was all that complicated.  If you are on your back and can't effectively throw a punch, you might still be able to execute (at least for a brief shining moment) an arm block LONG ENOUGH to enable you to get to your gun on your hip.

How much shit must you make up and invalidly repeat?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well guess what twinkle toes.  The prosecution has to prove that BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT.  Merely being a 'plausible' theory doesn't cut it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



TM sure as hell didn't see it happening quickly enough to stop it. Maybe he should have waved his white flag quicker ?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Exactly.  In the video he can't still be pinning the guy's hand when he reaches for the gun.  Look at his arm rotate and release the pinned hand.  Can't be done.  You can't hold an assailants hand in your arm pit while you are drawing and firing a gun in someones chest.  Simply can't be done. 

Further, I don't believe GZ has the ability to pin anyone's hand.  He's a .5 out of 10 fighter.  Pin the guy in defense, draw and fire while being attacked?  Or TM stopped and was possibly getting up?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

I was all fn mad last night - who is the guy that M O'M said he still needs to depose?

I doubt he did it last night.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

What? He testified "No" to the question of whether "use of the gun was reckless.." Who is this guy? They sure jumped on that one with an objection.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

She should throw West in jail.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

> George Zimmerman's lawyer literally flipped a prosecution witness -- a gray, foam dummy -- to re-enact the defense's version of the confrontation that ended in the death of Trayvon Martin, straddling the mannequin and bashing its head against the floor as stunned jurors looked on Wednesday.
> 
> The mannequin was initially introduced by prosecutor John Guy during cross-examination of defense witness Dennis Root, a former law enforcement officer who testified as an expert on defensive use of force. Guy used it to show how, if Martin were straddling Zimmerman, he would have had difficulty reaching for a gun holstered at his waist.
> 
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You're putting too much weight on this hole.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Horseshit--wrists are flexible.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

I just turned on the tv long enough to watch that judge berate West and FORCING Zimmerman to say whether he would testify or not. Can she do that? Override attorney client privilege on their choice of when or IF he will testify???


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



They didn't say Zimmerman was weak.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Docs: Justice Department facilitated anti-Zimmerman protests Onswipe


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I just turned on the tv long enough to watch that judge berate West and FORCING Zimmerman to say whether he would testify or not. Can she do that? Override attorney client privilege on their choice of when or IF he will testify???



She's busy giving women a bad name.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

The feed I have has the local commentators discussing what's going on (on re-direct of Root).  They seem to think that the prosecutor Guy may have "opened the door" to the line of defense questioning which the judge had previously closed.  Kind of a possible rookie mistake.

They seem to believe that Bernie is pissed about it and tried (before lunch) to stop Guy from going there.

whoops.

The commentators are talking about a standard pitfall of "asking one question too many."

Those can be hilarious.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I was all fn mad last night - who is the guy that M O'M said he still needs to depose?



The blow up doll.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If you're running around playing cop which we know GZ was doing from all his complaints about people to 911, don't bring a gun with you. Anybody could do that and get away with killing people. Because it isn't hard to go up to someone like GZ did and provoke anyone. Do that with a gun and end up shooting them dead, and you'll be convicted of manslaughter.
> ...



You missed the point. You can't do both, play cop and do it with a gun. That he had a CHL is irrelevant.

He wasn't playing cop? I mean, who doesn't know that?

You better prepare for a manslaughter conviction. It's coming soon. LOL


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That's what I think may have happened... TM may have finally stopped wailing on him and was finally letting GZ go ( about damn time ) which would have given GZ access to the gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Docs: Justice Department facilitated anti-Zimmerman protests Onswipe



We already knew that ;-0


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Repeating your failed points isn't argument, s0n.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



that's great ---you can convict him in your back yard or something.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Opened the door to what, Ilar?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


That's murder

You're slipping


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Simple nay-saying isn't either.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Wrist pull a hip gun out of a holster.. while pinning a superior assailant? That's some talent.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just turned on the tv long enough to watch that judge berate West and FORCING Zimmerman to say whether he would testify or not. Can she do that? Override attorney client privilege on their choice of when or IF he will testify???
> ...




But can she DO that? She was stepping inbetween the client AND the attorney who repesents him...how can she force him to answer a question he has not discussed yet with his attorney??? 
This woman should be booted out as a judge. She's losing it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nah... how could GZ have known what TM was doing?  To GZ he might have thought TM was moving around to look for the gun.  Remember GZ was dazed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just turned on the tv long enough to watch that judge berate West and FORCING Zimmerman to say whether he would testify or not. Can she do that? Override attorney client privilege on their choice of when or IF he will testify???
> ...



She needs to know how late she can sleep in.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Be prepared for this Quick

http://ionenewsone.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/la-riot6.jpg

http://incogman.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/oakland-jigs.jpg


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Apparently it was the one and only talent that poor George had. Probably because he only had to do it for maybe 2 seconds


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Quick draw?  Hmm..


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 

I'm done playing in your imagination.  But best of luck continuing to make this somehow about you


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know what it is about blondes but they really piss me off just seeing one. And the people sitting in the peanut gallery all look really angry about something. Well, except one lady who looked like she had a small smile on her face. She looked pleasant, but she was blonde and I really don't like blondes.

No, give me a dark haired, brown eyed woman any day of the week. Blondes, they can go jump in a lake for all I care.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Be prepared for this Quick
> 
> http://ionenewsone.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/la-riot6.jpg



I thought a little yesterday of how I could sound the alarm, but that's perfect.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> She should throw West in jail.



Even if he ended up in the cell with you, that white boy wouldn't want a thing to do with ya!  Dream on.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know what it is about blondes but they really piss me off just seeing one. And the people sitting in the peanut gallery all look really angry about something. Well, except one lady who looked like she had a small smile on her face. She looked pleasant, but she was blonde and I really don't like blondes.
> 
> No, give me a dark haired, brown eyed woman any day of the week. Blondes, they can go jump in a lake for all I care.



How about green eyes? (blink blink)


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



yes


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

A cross examination by a defense attorney focuses the eyewitness on the moment of the assault (defendant accused of biting off the nose of the victim during a physical fight).  After some preliminary questions which get the witness to admit that he had not been paying much attention to the incident at the time, the attorney sees an opening and pounces on it.

Defense Attorney:  Would I be correct in saying that at the moment of the alleged bite, you DID NOT SEE anybody biting the nose of the complainant?

Witness:  Yes sir.  I did not see the defendant bite off the victim's nose.

Defense Attorney:  Well, sir, if you didn't see the defendant bite off the nose of the complainant, you can't really say that the defendant did any such thing, isn't that true?

Witness:  No sir.  That's not true.  I know the defendant bit off the victim's nose.

Defense Attorney:  But you JUST said you didn't SEE IT!  If you didn't see it, how could you possibly say the defendant did bite off the complainant's nose?

Witness:  Because I saw the defendant spit it out.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know what it is about blondes but they really piss me off just seeing one. And the people sitting in the peanut gallery all look really angry about something. Well, except one lady who looked like she had a small smile on her face. She looked pleasant, but she was blonde and I really don't like blondes.
> 
> No, give me a dark haired, brown eyed woman any day of the week. Blondes, they can go jump in a lake for all I care.



How about this one, she's there!


----------



## Redfish (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



GZ will walk and inner city blacks will burn their neighborhoods and loot their neighbors stores.   that'll show em


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well from what I have seen the shooting happened around a corner away from Zimmermans car.  So certainly he did follow him.  Is there evidence Martin doubled back?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

I have sat in a LOT of courtrooms watching proceedings, very occasionally participating as a witness, but only one murder trial.  I have NEVER seen a judge badger a defendent about whether he will or will not take the stand.  Is that normal?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you know what TM was doing at the moment he was shot?

Yes!

Zing!!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



your free to speak your stupidity but he is also free not to have to listen to it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I have sat in a LOT of courtrooms watching proceedings, very occasionally participating as a witness, but only one murder trial.  I have NEVER seen a judge badger a defendent about whether he will or will not take the stand.  Is that normal?



Nope.

It's damned odd in fact.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it me or is Guy taking A$$ queues?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


I asked YOU to answer a series of questions FIRST!  Answer those before asking me ANYTHING! Don't try to trick me into doing your research FOR YOU! Asswipe, YOU are a joke! Come on, show us how dull you are!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I think John Guy might have some anger management issues.  He mad.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

The force is strong with this witness. His verbal judo skills are awesome. They can't crack him and even when the prosecution "wins" a point her has a way of making it look insignificant. Great choice by the defense.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 10, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...



No I would't care if Zimmerman would have used his hands to kill that child. Murder is the same if you use a gun or your hands.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> A cross examination by a defense attorney focuses the eyewitness on the moment of the assault (defendant accused of biting off the nose of the victim during a physical fight).  After some preliminary questions which get the witness to admit that he had not been paying much attention to the incident at the time, the attorney sees an opening and pounces on it.
> 
> Defense Attorney:  Would I be correct in saying that at the moment of the alleged bite, you DID NOT SEE anybody biting the nose of the complainant?
> 
> ...



I always liked this lawyer joke we were told our first year of law school:

An attorney, cross-examining the local coroner, queried, "Before you signed the death certificate had you taken the man's pulse?"

"No," the coroner replied.

"Well, then, did you listen for a heart beat?"

The coroner answered, "No."

"Did you check for respiration? Breathing?", asked the attorney.

Again the coroner replied, "No."

"Ah," the attorney said, "So when you signed the death certificate you had not taken any steps to make sure the man was dead, had you?"

The coroner rolled his eyes, and shot back "Counselor, at the time I signed the death certificate the man's brain was sitting in a jar on my desk. But I can see your point. For all I know he could be out there practicing law somewhere."

Lawyer Jokes - Was He Dead


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Redfish said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



There's a lot of discontent out there, i.e. OWS. I don't think we can lay it all on the ghettos this time. idk


----------



## FireFly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I think the media has behaved abominably.  I have never seen such a lynch mob as CNN and MSNBC.  They want a guilty verdict worse than anyone I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> I have no respect for the media in this country.



These media outlets are heavily invested in a guilty verdict. Their lies have caused rioting mobs who have beaten people in Trayvons name, caused property damage & defamation of GZ, police, whites, Hispanics, & neighborhood watch people.

They are the subject of many lawsuits & a guilty verdict will most certainly cause them to lose.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Do you know what TM was doing at the moment he was shot?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Zing!!



Do you know what TM was doing at the moment he was shot?

You mean other than having his life functions go into shut down?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> How about green eyes? (blink blink)



Green eyes are nice, especially on Asian women like that girl in "Big Trouble in Little China", the one who was kidnapped at the airport in the beginning. Beautiful woman she is. Also, green eyes on any woman gives a sort of mystery for me, I can't explain it, but as long as she has dark hair, LOOK OUT, IM INFATUATED! And maybe, just maybe, if she is smart I might fall in love, but I don't think my wife would let me have a girlfriend, lol.

Oh, my wife is 5'1", 107 lbs. has Dark Brown hair and Big Brown Eyes. The first time I saw her, I turned to the guy sitting next to me the first day of class in 12th grade and said, "I'm marrying that girl". And here we are, 24 and a half years later.



wharfrat said:


> How about this one, she's there!



Give me some credit, please, I beg you.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Guy is turning this into a battle of the wits, and he's the nitwit.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

R.o.o.t. is a good witness.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


You mean those retarded rapists the occupy thugs???? Of course scumbags are gonna act like scumbags.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I think John Guy might have some anger management issues.  He mad.



the courtroom is a bad place ta b havin a 'tude


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

oh damn----Trayvon could have run home----SNAP


----------



## Jackson (Jul 10, 2013)

When the judge asked Zimmerman if he wanted to testify and he said he wasn't sure, West, was  ballistic and vehemently objected to the question. Judge quickly over ruled him and he objected again, and she quickly over ruled him again. lol.

Judge then asked Z when he would know if he wanted to testify and he said at the end of the day and West objected to the questioning and the judge hotly objected to him again.  Don't think they will be having drinks together.  

West has to slap Z around some more.  Had more respect for Z.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Guy is turning this into a battle of the wits, and he's the nitwit.



He didn't do blow up girl as good as Stamina did.

Mancard retraction.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Guy is turning this into a battle of the wits, and he's the nitwit.
> ...



Did you actually interview blow up girl ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Guy is turning this into a battle of the wits, and he's the nitwit.



R-o-o-t is in a battle of wits with an unarmed man.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



In case you didn't notice, our country is quickly going to hell in a handbasket. They say it is but our economy may never really turn around. And our war with Al Qaeda won't end in our lifetimes. There's a lot of blame to give all around.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

This guy is the best witness in this case.  Hands down.  

Open, concedes points on occasion...

Good thing Guy sat down.  Guy bombed.  Not one point made on cross or re-cross.  Great witness.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense redirect. Zimmerman did not have the "warrior mindset" according to Mr. Root.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Hilarious interchange!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That  democrat ran house and senate sure fucked things up.... Why hasn't Obama fixed that yet?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2013)

This Root guy is a blowhard.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

That was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.

Prosecutor laying on the floor yelling about something and then listening as the witness answers, but he doesn't get up. Then the camera shows the Defense attorney standing with his arm resting on the podium, looking down at the prosecutor with a little smile on his face.

I expected to see Bugs Bunny on the witness stand for a second there.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defense redirect. Zimmerman did not have the "warrior mindset" according to Mr. Root.



he sure did have the survival mindset though


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Debbie decided the open door to TM attytudes is off limits


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr. Root has been excused, subject to recall.

Next witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I was an eyewitness, those are much more reliable than earwitnesses.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Witness Olivia Bertalan has been called to the stand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> oh damn----Trayvon could have run home----SNAP



Or Zimmerwimp could have stayed in the truck..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

sucks not to have a peephole.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> This Root guy is a blowhard.



Very brave comment since he's not with you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If you were an eyewitness, then answer this.

Which one was screaming for help??


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I think the media has behaved abominably.  I have never seen such a lynch mob as CNN and MSNBC.  They want a guilty verdict worse than anyone I have ever seen in my life.
> ...



cough--just last night they explained that there were only peaceful demonstrations --well-intentioned diverse groups of young people.

beyond disgraceful.

the final nail in the coffin for me--Nancy Grace  was yatttering on and on --some sort of review of the proceedings. She came out with---'They said an impartial jury couldn't be struck---we were able to seat such a jury as was done in the Casey Anthony and OJ trials...'

Unless she has completely lost her mind --I need no further convincing that she lacks any shred of integrity.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> That was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.
> 
> Prosecutor laying on the floor yelling about something and then listening as the witness answers, but he doesn't get up. Then the camera shows the Defense attorney standing with his arm resting on the podium, looking down at the prosecutor with a little smile on his face.
> 
> I expected to see Bugs Bunny on the witness stand for a second there.








_O'Mara (pointing) to Guy, "You are a mental case."_


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This Root guy is a blowhard.
> ...



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Witness Olivia Bertelan has been called to the stand.



She is testifying to typical black behavior in this neighborhood.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

O'Mara just destroyed the prosecution's state of mind case against Zimmerman.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

Actually, Zimmerman behaved better than his drunk attorney, West in that exchange with the judge.  He should have considered firing West on the spot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

The witness is going to be proffered. Jury has been excused from the courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



the blow up girl on the bottom, of course.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



He isn't trying. Giving unlimited, expensive free health care to the poor sure is going to help with skyrocketing debt.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Actually, Zimmerman behaved better than his drunk attorney, West in that exchange with the judge.  He should have considered firing West on the spot.



sarah sarah sarah-----that would be so silly.


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

Emanuel Burgess  thug thief


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> That was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.
> 
> Prosecutor laying on the floor yelling about something and then listening as the witness answers, but he doesn't get up. Then the camera shows the Defense attorney standing with his arm resting on the podium, looking down at the prosecutor with a little smile on his face.
> 
> I expected to see Bugs Bunny on the witness stand for a second there.



May I suggest that you get out a bit more?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Witness Olivia Bertelan has been called to the stand.



When asked if the police caught the guys at the resident, Ms. Bertelan answered, "No. Those fucking asshole punks always get away."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Are you sure it wasn't Guy yelling because the doll is stronger than him?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There are precisely ZERO demonstrations.

Other than the 1 guy with the SYG sign written in crayon.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Actually, Zimmerman behaved better than his drunk attorney, West in that exchange with the judge.  He should have considered firing West on the spot.



Because his attorney PROPERLY objected to an over-reaching question from the judge?

I may have been wrong about you, Sarie.  I thought you knew nothing about the law.

It turns out that you know less than nothing about the law.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



you are assuming the screams meant she needed help


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Jury has been called back into the courtroom.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been forced to listen to the trial on HLN via XM.

After listening to testimony then the commentary for three hours,  I am convinced that they are watching a trial in a totally different courtroom.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It may have been Guy yelling because it stopped right after his mancard was yanked.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



blowhard means to me that he can't back up what he says---this guy can


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I've been forced to listen to the trial on HLN via XM.
> 
> After listening to testimony then the commentary for three hours,  I am convinced that they are watching a trial in a totally different courtroom.



Oh poor baby. No really.  Are you back amongst the land of Reality now?

DOH!  This explains the Alternate Reality.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I've been forced to listen to the trial on HLN via XM.
> 
> After listening to testimony then the commentary for three hours,  I am convinced that they are watching a trial in a totally different courtroom.



I've only seen a little today but I usually only see them commenting during breaks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I think the media has behaved abominably.  I have never seen such a lynch mob as CNN and MSNBC.  They want a guilty verdict worse than anyone I have ever seen in my life.
> ...



During a pause in the interminable session last night, Nancy Grace on HLN had a guest on to discuss the proceedings.  The guest was explaining why the day had gone so well for Zimmerman and Nancy became visibly irate, raised her voice, shouted the guest down, and basically refused to allow the guest to comment.  Nancy Grace wants a guilty verdict and makes that abundantly clear.

THAT is our objective media these days.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You didn't ask me anything, stupid.

Now, then.  I have asked you a simple set of questions.

For you to bloviate about the Stand Your Ground law, one would expect you to know at least SOMETHING about it.

You clearly do not.  This is why you just totally and completely pussied out and ran away from answering.

Pretty much exactly what I expected from you, you worthless puss.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> *I've been forced to listen to the trial on HLN* via XM.
> 
> After listening to testimony then the commentary for three hours,  I am convinced that they are watching a trial in a totally different courtroom.



Condolences


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Which assailant are you referring to?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



She was referencing gatherings of people from last year--that propelled this case forward.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

How can Guy prove she made those Twitters???


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jury has been called back into the courtroom.


What was the purpose of all that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yea, but in this case there's an additional reason. If Z testifies among the train wreck of the explanations he's already given, the jury will see first hand how peculiar his character is.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Blowhard means that one uses a lot of words to say little. That dude was a blowhard.

It has nothing to do with whether or not one is a bad ass. 

Are YOU a bad ass? Is that what you really want to say?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

I hate her.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Oh lord save us from  cyber bullies---


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How can Guy prove she made those Twitters???



I think he proved she can read and write


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow whats up with the prosecution ending the questions on the twitter thing


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How can Guy prove she made those Twitters???



Many other people may have had her Tweeter password.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge Mope is no longer hiding the fact that she is a member of the prosecution team.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I heard a rumor that Bernie fruits his beer.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Judge Mope is no longer hiding the fact that she is a member of the prosecution team.



The mask is off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > How can Guy prove she made those Twitters???
> ...



any 7 year old can crack it.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What would have to happen to get her off the air? I fantasize about that. I think she has been around about a decade. That is more than enough.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The media has been bringing that up and playing the riots from last year because there's nothing going on.

Stirring up the shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



People stop watching her, ratings go down.  Bye bye Grapes.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

The judge has been totally fair and objective and even handed.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Judge Mope is no longer hiding the fact that she is a member of the prosecution team.



I was wondering when one of you would make that claim. Sore loser before losing. Bad form.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

NLT said:


> Emanuel Burgess  thug thief


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



verbal judo??


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



"Train wreck"  That's good.  The only train wreck here is the prosecution's case.  Zimmerman has been pretty consistent.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I've been forced to listen to the trial on HLN via XM.
> ...



Nope,  stuck with HLN for the remainder of the trial.  

Better than nothin'...I'm learning to focus solely on testimony and tune out the commentary.

Plus I still have y'all for reality checks. 

If I self identify any symptoms of HLN induced psychosis, I will cut the feed immediately.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Mope is no longer hiding the fact that she is a member of the prosecution team.
> ...



Unfortunately for your claim, the jury is not stupid and is seeing the bias.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Mope is no longer hiding the fact that she is a member of the prosecution team.
> ...




Don't be silly.

You must be dishonest to pretend that she hasn't erred on the side of the prosecution on a consistent basis.

Has she made some rational rulings favorable to the defense, too? 

Sure.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



no plain old trash talk from a troll


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The judge has been totally fair and objective and even handed.



     
   
  
 

​


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Bernie strikes with only question to Mr. Zimmerman on how many time he listens to the tape.

Defense outsmarted him by not playing tape, so no repeated cussing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

the Bernster just had an AH-HA Perry Mason moment with the dad.

Way to go Bern!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

His dad sure gave a lousy performance or attempt to humanize his son.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Well, Zimmerman said he lost of sight of him.  Others testified Martin said he ran away from him.  So I leave it up to you to figure out how Martin encountered Zimmerman, who was on his way back to his car.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Prick Bernie makes George's dad subject to recall.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



<disappointment>


----------



## ducks102 (Jul 10, 2013)

people would leave black people alone this would not happen, especially white cops in this world.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Liars always are.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

just about done


----------



## NLT (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Emanuel Burgess  thug thief



Its nothing but the truth


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

No Crump??? No DeeDee part 2???

I feel strangely unsatisfied.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

FL procedure is odd to my way of seeing this.

What kind of question is that?  Is there anybody YOU want your lawyers to call?

What if he said "yes?"  Can a judge compel a lawyer to call a witness contrary to his best professional judgment?

And what is this shit about asking the defendant in front of the jury about if he's going to testify?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Missourian said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



We'll keep you in check if you start floating off into that Alternate Reality


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



sadly, I fear that won't happen.

She consoled a caller last night that was concerned for her--people saying unkind things, etc.

but whatever--life is infinitely tedious in ways that I could never have imagined. 
Polarized.  I think fondly of the days when things were different.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Asshole,

I called him a blowhard. YOU suggested that I was saying that only because he could not pummel me. Who is the internet tough guy wanna be?

Eat shit.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



So how to you plan to defend yourself if you are attacked ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> FL procedure is odd to my way of seeing this.
> 
> What kind of question is that?  Is there anybody YOU want your lawyers to call?
> 
> ...



Judge Perry didn't do that.  I don't know what this is.

WAIT yeah I do.  Judge making the defendant look bad in front of the jury on purpose.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Liars are consistent in their recollections, but their lack of consistencies also make them a liar.

-QuickHitCurepon


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > FL procedure is odd to my way of seeing this.
> ...



It's her attempt to salvage what's left of her reputation.


"But, but, but, I asked him if he wanted to call someone else. That makes me fair, right?"


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



my deepest apologies---if you meant that he talked a lot, you are correct. It's what he was hired to do and he did it well.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> No Crump??? No DeeDee part 2???
> 
> I feel strangely unsatisfied.



Don't I know it!


Something happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



NOT in front of the jury.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I was giving my impressions. Unless you want to take a case-by-case analysis. His whole life looks sociopathic to me.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



"Child"  .  "Murder".
You're such a joker.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



In front of the world opinion tho. " I gave the guy every chance to testify. I tried but he didn't want to "


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think you are right.

At least so far it isn't in front of the jury, so that mitigates her asking the question.  I still think West was RIGHT to "object" and I still think the judge is wrong to overrule West.

It IS true that the decision on whether to testify or not is the defendant's option, not a lawyer's choice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Does Florida have an animal court?

Because that may be the only place Judge Mope will be able to show her face after this farce.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So Zimmerman's explanations are a train wreck because they've been consistent all along?  Are you on drugs?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Would it be reversible error, or an issue on appeal if he's found guilty of anything, this asking GZ whether or not he will take the stand IN FRONT OF THE JURY? 

Never heard of that happening.  I thought it was some kind of sanctity issue.  

Or did I make that up?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Of course it would.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

I wonder if the sky is blue in Quick's world?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Breaking News: QuickHitCurepon will appear on HLN's Nancy Grace tonight to yell and scream to a handful of viewers.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You have tied two unrelated statements together.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, jury was out...so far.

But I think Bitchy is going to ask GZ IN JURY'S PRESENCE if he's going to testify or not.

Never seen that before.


----------



## animallover (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does Florida have an animal court?
> 
> Because that may be the only place Judge Mope will be able to show her face after this farce.



I say No to letting her in animal court! LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jury has been called back into the courtroom.
> ...



They needed to proffer the witness.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, jury was out...so far.
> 
> But I think Bitchy is going to ask GZ IN JURY'S PRESENCE if he's going to testify or not.
> 
> Never seen that before.



I don't know - have to ask one of our lawyerees.


----------



## ducks102 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a perfect example of when you are not trained cop to not to  follow people.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> FL procedure is odd to my way of seeing this.
> 
> What kind of question is that?  Is there anybody YOU want your lawyers to call?
> 
> ...



I'm like..WTF???


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Breaking News: QuickHitCurepon will appear on HLN's Nancy Grace tonight to yell and scream to a handful of viewers.



I seem to be hitting a nerve with some of you.


----------



## animallover (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, jury was out...so far.
> 
> But I think Bitchy is going to ask GZ IN JURY'S PRESENCE if he's going to testify or not.
> 
> Never seen that before.



Im glad court is going faster but damn woman chilllllll. LOL 

Im waiting on her face to turn red and start spinning with smoke coming out of her ears!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

BTW, I hate Nancy Grace. I wouldn't come within a mile of her.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone have the pics of both the prosecutor and the judge?

I think they may be related some how.

EDIT: I'm talking about that lady, the District Attorney and the Judge.

Also, where's the "Laugh In" guy who said, "Here come the judge, here come the judge". Because this is all comedy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Gracie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > FL procedure is odd to my way of seeing this.
> ...



the jury wasn't there


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Would it be reversible error, or an issue on appeal if he's found guilty of anything, this asking GZ whether or not he will take the stand IN FRONT OF THE JURY?
> 
> Never heard of that happening.  I thought it was some kind of sanctity issue.
> 
> Or did I make that up?



Putting FLORIDA law and Florida precedents aside (since I have no knowledge of those), I believe it is a U.S. Constitutional matter to ask that question of a criminal defendant in the presence of the jury.

In NY, it is usual for a defendant to simply have the Court instruct the jury that they are entitled to draw no inference unfavorable to a defendant from the fact that he may not have testified...

But wow.  I can't believe it would be appropriate to ASK the defendant to say anything at all in front of the jury especially about a Constitutional concern like his decision to testify or not.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Moot


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok you guys. You have been accused of something. You have a lawyer to confer with. 
Now..place yourself in Zimmermans shoes. Would you like to have that judge as your judge??


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

WHEW  ty George


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well like I said the shooting was around a corner from Zimmermans car.  That would be out of sight.  Zimmerman got there by following Martin.  While Martin could have gone farther away and come back, I've not yet heard any evidence of this.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense has rested. State will call rebuttal witnesses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

got a rebut
going to have a rebutt butt like with Jodi?

here comes the manslaughter instruction stuff.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Look at this blank face. Where's your expression?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaua8aAUpOs]George Zimmerman's Exclusive Full Interview With Sean Hannity 7/18/2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

The motion to acquit (or whatever they call it in FL) is going to be 

(a) denied

(b)  denied

(c)  denied

(d)  all of the above.

BONUS question


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Denied!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

The motion to acquit (or whatever they call it in FL) is going to be 

(a) denied

(b)  denied

(c)  denied

(d)  all of the above.

BONUS question


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> people would leave black people alone this would not happen, especially white cops in this world.



Who isn't leaving black people alone? How was Zimmerman supposed to leave a guy who is beating the crap out of him alone?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Of course


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Code of Judicial Conduct - Canon 3

Judicial Code of Ethics for Florida:

Canon 3 (B)(2)(4)

(2) A judge shall be faithful to the law and maintain professional competence in it. A judge shall not be swayed by partisan interests, public clamor, or fear of criticism.

(4) A judge shall be patient, dignified, and courteous to litigants, jurors, witnesses, lawyers, and others with whom the judge deals in an official capacity, and shall require similar conduct of lawyers, and of staff, court officials, and others subject to the judge's direction and control.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

BONUS QUESTION:

Judge will give the motion due consideration of 
(a) 1 second
(b) 1 second


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

ManA$$ should join Judge Mope in animal court.

The little prick looks like a cross between a weasel and a duck.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense calling for a directed verdict, will be denied again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The motion to acquit (or whatever they call it in FL) is going to be
> 
> (a) denied
> 
> ...



(d)  all of the above.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The motion to acquit (or whatever they call it in FL) is going to be
> 
> (a) denied
> 
> ...



(b)! It's got to be (b).


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 10, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



They didnt because the case is weak and they know it so there was no need to hide behind stand  your ground.....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> BONUS QUESTION:
> 
> Judge will give the motion due consideration of
> (a) 1 second
> (b) 1 second



(a) 1 second


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Slightly less than 1 second.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Donnelly was subpoenaed 8 days after he was in court - is that sequestration?

We also have SANCTIONS

And WTF with them not telling them who rebuttal witnesses are.

What the FUCK is this shit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Look at this blank face. Where's your expression?
> 
> George Zimmerman's Exclusive Full Interview With Sean Hannity 7/18/2012 - YouTube



What? You expecting him to be laughing about how Trayvon was killed? It's a solemn interview because no one except those who enjoy it would be lighthearted about taking someone elses life.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defense calling for a directed verdict, will be denied again.



Of course, but they have to create the record in case of appeal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Directed verdict denied, Jury is being called back into the courtroom. State will call first rebuttal witness.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge Mope says O'Mara needs to rest in front of the jury.

He should lay down on the floor with the blowup doll.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Donnelly was subpoenaed 8 days after he was in court - is that sequestration?
> 
> We also have SANCTIONS
> 
> ...



huh ?  they told them


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

It's a witch hunt or rather...wizard hunt. 

George should have said to her "I refuse to answer on the grounds it may incriminate me".
But I loved it that he kept calling her SIR.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense has officially rested.

State has called Adam Pollack as rebuttal witness.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Calling Adam pollock

Whoo hoo Adam where are you?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defense calling for a directed verdict, will be denied again.
> ...



I understand that, just giving a play by play. Thank you though


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

These whole proceedings should be thrown out of court. Talk about a biased judge, lecturing and cross examining the defendent and dismissing his lawyers advice. And then she should be removed from the bench.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Gracie said:


> It's a witch hunt or rather...wizard hunt.
> 
> George should have said to her "I refuse to answer on the grounds it may incriminate me".
> But I loved it that he kept calling her SIR.



I thought that at first too but upon listening closer I could hear that it was a very fast " your honor".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

gracie said:


> ok you guys. You have been accused of something. You have a lawyer to confer with.
> Now..place yourself in zimmermans shoes. Would you like to have that judge as your judge??



oh hell no!!!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

OMG!

Grasping, grasping, grasping and still the prosecution can't grab even one measly straw!  

Stupid, stupid MANASS!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Look at this blank face. Where's your expression?
> ...



I was following up my previous comments on how GZ looks like a serial killer in the first photo we saw of him. There's solemn and then there's blank. What do you think the jury does when looking at defendants on trial and videos of them? They make judgments.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Defense calls an objection against the prosecution for improper rebuttal testimony and impeachment of the witness, counsels meeting at the sidebar.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> How can Guy prove she made those Twitters???



Excellent point.  If Trayvon's twitters and texts couldn't be used as evidence, then neither should anybody elses.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheap shot!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

prosecution has nothing!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Donnelly was subpoenaed 8 days after he was in court - is that sequestration?
> ...



shouldn't they know ahead of time so they can cross?


----------



## animallover (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ok you guys. You have been accused of something. You have a lawyer to confer with.
> ...



I second that Aye!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

So! What did I miss?

I'm guessing as soon as the rebuttal witnesses are done, George's parents will be allowed into the courtroom? Pretty low by the prosecution to leave them subject to recall. Defense didn't pull that shit on Martin's parents.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

One last question about animal courts.

What the Hell is that creature sitting in front of Tampon's daddy?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> So! What did I miss?
> 
> I'm guessing as soon as the rebuttal witnesses are done, George's parents will be allowed into the courtroom? Pretty low by the prosecution to leave them subject to recall. Defense didn't pull that shit on Martin's parents.




Yay! The Ernster is BACK!! 

Hygs!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, the State is so desperate.  What a shame on this process and a disgrace to everyone involved in pursuing this man.  Never thought I would see such a thing broadcast live for all to see.  WHAT A TRAVESTY!

Outrageous.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> So! What did I miss?
> 
> I'm guessing as soon as the rebuttal witnesses are done, George's parents will be allowed into the courtroom? Pretty low by the prosecution to leave them subject to recall. Defense didn't pull that shit on Martin's parents.



*ERNIE'S BACK!!!!!*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Sheiffer, "no matter what the judge rules this _is not_proper rebuttal"

So, what's taking her cluelessness so long?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> So! What did I miss?
> 
> I'm guessing as soon as the rebuttal witnesses are done, George's parents will be allowed into the courtroom? Pretty low by the prosecution to leave them subject to recall. Defense didn't pull that shit on Martin's parents.



Ernster!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh, the State is so desperate.  What a shame on this process and a disgrace to everyone involved in pursuing this man.  Never thought I would see such a thing broadcast live for all to see.  WHAT A TRAVESTY!
> 
> Outrageous.



Affirmative action itself has been an affront to us all. Trials to appease a race are not just.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.kogym.com/index.htm

look at the very bottom of the page.  It says "Zimmerman."

Then it says at the hyperlink page:   Zimmerman



407-260-9398


390 Sansu Court,
Longwood, FL 32750



> To receive information about the training George Zimmerman received at KOKOPELLI'S GYM, please email request by filling out the form provided below.


  -- Zimmerman


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.kogym.com/index.htm

look at the very bottom of the page.  It says "Zimmerman."

Then it says at the hyperlink page:   Zimmerman





> 407-260-XXXX [deleted]
> 
> 
> 390 Sansu Court,
> ...


  -- http://www.kogym.com/zimmerman.htm  {I edited the telephone number for this post}


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh, the State is so desperate.  What a shame on this process and a disgrace to everyone involved in pursuing this man.  Never thought I would see such a thing broadcast live for all to see.  WHAT A TRAVESTY!
> 
> Outrageous.



Why is the sidebar so long.

This is an easy one!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

It should be easy.

This is not "rebuttal."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Can you be more specific? Wouldn't you agree that GZ is at least a loser? You'd have to be to follow people around to try and feel self-important and spend half of your adult life calling the police on people for any reason.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



She doesn't get ratings that even remotely make her really profitable.  She is just the closest thing to a media celebrity that HLN has.  We don't need her off the air.  She is one we can use to illustrate media bias and she doesn't have enough of a following to be a problem for anybody. 

Actually I was amused at a recent Gallup poll who was forced to draw comparisons between Fox and CNN as the lions of cable news channels--Fox wins over ALL others hands down--and couldn't include MSNBC or HLN because neither got enough mention in their poll to use in any constructive way as a comparison for America's preferred television news sources.  (Both got under 1%)

I say we keep them both around  to illustrate modern American liberalism for the empty vessel that it is.

But it has been interesting that HLN has been rivaling CNN in the ratings since the trial has been going on.  Being the ONLY cable news source to choose to cover the trial gavel to gavel was a smart marketing decision by HLN.   But once the trial is over, I'm pretty sure they'll fall back into fourth place where they have been for years now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> http://www.kogym.com/index.htm
> 
> look at the very bottom of the page.  It says "Zimmerman."
> 
> ...



Should have been on cross 

Not on rebutt it doesn't rebutt anything in evidence already.

I'm arguing with a lawyer <facepalm>


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

The Jury has once again been excused from the courtroom.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

15 minutes recess


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

O'Mara gets props for basically predicting this.

And his objection was damn timely and spot on, too.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Sheiffer, "no matter what the judge rules this _is not_proper rebuttal"
> 
> So, what's taking her cluelessness so long?



Quoting myself but holy monly

He is now saying the opposite.

I never did trust this dope


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> O'Mara gets props for basically predicting this.
> 
> And his objection was damn timely and spot on, too.



Stamina gets props for basically predicting this.

There I fixed it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the State is so desperate.  What a shame on this process and a disgrace to everyone involved in pursuing this man.  Never thought I would see such a thing broadcast live for all to see.  WHAT A TRAVESTY!
> ...



I would enjoy these long sidebars more if they put the camera on Evidence Cutie instead of George.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the State is so desperate.  What a shame on this process and a disgrace to everyone involved in pursuing this man.  Never thought I would see such a thing broadcast live for all to see.  WHAT A TRAVESTY!
> ...



And that is EXACTLY what is going on here. Just shameful. I swear, I thought the OJ trial was a farce but omg...this one beats them all. Especially with the media being judge and jury and the judge HERSELF overstepping Z's lawyer and HIS rights.

I'm just gobsmacked.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Is she actually thinking of giving them this or did the State not tell them in time to get case law to argue against it which means it was a blow below the belt?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kogym.com/index.htm
> ...



Arguing?  

I *agree* with your point.

I only shared the website since it is the aparent focus and subject of the proposed "rebuttal" questioning.

If this is "arguing" with me, I suppose we must be in violent agreement.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I was arguing WITH a lawyer <facepalm>

I'm sorta worked up.  This is freaking ridiculous right up til the very bitter end of it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Agreement judo


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > O'Mara gets props for basically predicting this.
> ...



*tequila effects becoming more pronounced*


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

It was the states job to prove without a doubt. They certainly didn't do that.

I expect a not guilty.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The emphasis on the preposition doesn't help.

We were *not* arguing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

What pisses me off about the sleazeball state is they came in with this rebuttal witness and probably their case law and argument knowing this was improper and there would be a fight and trying to sneak it in and telling Stamina 2 seconds before so they are prepared to argue but defense isn't.

Sleazy fn crap from them this whole trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I deftly maneuvered her accurate assessment in agreement with me into a position where she was -- wait for it --

*agreeing* with me.

Or *WITH* me!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Arguing ALONGSIDE

Okay, now it's fixed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What pisses me off about the sleazeball state is they came in with this rebuttal witness and probably their case law and argument knowing this was improper and there would be a fight and trying to sneak it in and telling Stamina 2 seconds before so they are prepared to argue but defense isn't.
> 
> Sleazy fn crap from them this whole trial.



jose cuervo time


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



AGREEING with.

NOW it's much better!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Don't try to Sarah me.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> It was the states job to prove without a doubt. They certainly didn't do that.
> 
> I expect a not guilty.



I'm expecting a hung jury 5-1, or 4-2.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...




Now THAT's a low blow!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



In a time of apathy and selfishness, someone cares enough about the neighborhood that they live in to volunteer their time to try and keep that neighborhood safe by joining a Neighborhood Watch, but you call him a "loser"?  What makes George Zimmerman a loser in your eyes?  The fact that he cared?  That's the OPPOSITE of a sociopath!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

Can a rebuttal witness be used to introduce new testimony?

That is the question.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> So! What did I miss?
> 
> I'm guessing as soon as the rebuttal witnesses are done, George's parents will be allowed into the courtroom? Pretty low by the prosecution to leave them subject to recall. Defense didn't pull that shit on Martin's parents.



Welcome back Ernie.  Low moves seem to be the government's playbook these days.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defense has officially rested.
> 
> State has called Adam Pollack as rebuttal witness.



and who the heck is Adam Pollack and what does he have to add to this?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Can a rebuttal witness be used to introduce new testimony?
> 
> That is the question.



anything is possible with this judge.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defense has officially rested.
> ...



His owns the gym where Zimmerman trained.  He has a request form on his web page that offers information about what training George received.  It will be available AFTER THE TRIAL IS OVER.

https://twitter.com/WildAboutTrial/status/355055658049085440/photo/1


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Can a rebuttal witness be used to introduce new testimony?
> ...



At this point I expect her to look over at the jury and say "thanks for visiting with us," dismiss them from the courtroom, and begin to cane Zimmerman until he decides to testify.  Florida is weird.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What pisses me off about the sleazeball state is they came in with this rebuttal witness and probably their case law and argument knowing this was improper and there would be a fight and trying to sneak it in and telling Stamina 2 seconds before so they are prepared to argue but defense isn't.
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Was Pollack released?  If so, then he can do whatever the hell he wants to do.  

Also, what does it matter if he advertises AFTER he testifies?  He didn't choose GZ as a client. GZ chose him.  And Pollack had no way of knowing GZ was going to become newsworthy.  It's not as if Pollack's testimony should be disbelieved because he wants to capitalize on GZ going to his gym.

ESPECIALLY since the whole focus of the defense has been what a horrible, out of shape, girly man he was, even after losing the weight.  Defense is that GZ did not have a clue how to fight or defend himself, to some extent.

Yes?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



He's a loser within this idiots mind because he didn't accept being killed or put in a ER. This is all these dumb shits have is this crap.

They hate self defense...We're in for a lot of trouble as they're many.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



She damn near shook him by his shoulders and screamed " TESTIFY AGAINST YOURSELF DAMMIT " !!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> One last question about animal courts.
> 
> What the Hell is that creature sitting in front of Tampon's daddy?



THAT is Angela Corey.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Defense has officially rested.
> ...



Adam Pollack is Zimmerman's fight trainer. Supposedly was trying to teach Zimmerman how to box... was the guy who said Zimmerman didn't know how to punch and was morbidly obese when he met him. Somehow, the state thinks that he is using this whole thing to promote his gym.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Can a rebuttal witness be used to introduce new testimony?
> 
> That is the question.



NO!

That''s what the word "rebutt" means.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 10, 2013)

The conflict now is about this question:

Mantei asks Adam if he is currently marketing the training he gave to #Zimmerman on his website. He said "absolutely not". Sidebar


He is offering to tell people what training Zimmerman received...after the trial is over.  That he is marketing the training is obvious because Zimmerman signed up for it.

I do not know what this has to do with the case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

The 15 minute recess is running long.

Judge Mope is as good at timekeeping as she is with making legal decisions.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Pollack didn't have an ulterior motive at the time GZ became his client so how is his statement of fact in an ad impeachment material?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The 15 minute recess is running long.
> 
> Judge Mope is as good at timekeeping as she is with making legal decisions.



It's that digital clock thingy again


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Remember this about Quick. How do you reason with someone who believes this?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I think this photo is doctored... how could Mr. Pollack commit such an egregious error?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Taking some defense classes doesn't take away his right to defense.

What the fuck sense would that make?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



There are none currently, but there were many that & some caused injury & property damage. MSNBC & Al Sharpton have been sued by GZ. More suits against them & CNN are pending.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What pisses me off about the sleazeball state is they came in with this rebuttal witness and probably their case law and argument knowing this was improper and there would be a fight and trying to sneak it in and telling Stamina 2 seconds before so they are prepared to argue but defense isn't.
> ...


 
Bombay Sapphire for me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Court is back in session.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

ManA$$ is making this up on the fly.

I take it back about him being prepared.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...





Check it out:  Zimmerman


On the kogym.com site, under Events


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Common sense ?   holy shit


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Not using for impeachment, Mantei?  Umm, okay.

Mr. Mantei, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

YES!

It is "Bizarro impeachment"!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Interesting....


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Bizarro impeachment


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Not using for impeachment, Mantei?  Umm, okay.
> 
> Mr. Mantei, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.



It's better to hear it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)[Forum Weapon][How To Troll][Ignorance Is Bliss] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Objection Sustained! Rebuttal witness will not testify. She told the State they cannot impeach their own witness. He has been disallowed from testifying.


----------



## Wake (Jul 10, 2013)

Shoot, I've been busy job-hunting today.

I hear the defense just rested. 

This trial business is so exciting, lol.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

HA!

They have no valid rebuttal witnesses!

HA!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

A$$: Your Honor, may I have a moment?

Judge Mope: you may.

A$$ (looking at Bernie): DUH, what do I do now??


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Objection Sustained! Rebuttal witness will not testify. LOL that was hilarious.




Who was the witness, what was the objection?

Yeah, yeah, I'll open the stream.  But they won't still be talking about that.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

Bugs Bunny is going to jump out any time now, he just has to, it's the only explanation as to what's going on.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A$$: Your Honor, may I have a moment?
> 
> Judge Mope: you may.
> 
> A$$ (looking at Bernie): DUH, what do I do now??



What was that witnesses name again?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok.  We lost Rebuttal Witness number 1, and we are gonna fold on #2.

As to #3, we want the guy to come in and say that Zimmerman isn't "soft?"

And uhm, oh yeah.  We'd like to introduce some prior alleged bad acts without complying with the rules for that kind of fluff.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



It's common for criminals to come up with an elaborate story to cover their crimes and those stories are invariably "consistent."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Objection Sustained! Rebuttal witness will not testify. LOL that was hilarious.
> ...



Okay, the State called Mr. Pollack to the stand to ask him if he was marketing the trial on his website (the one you showed me). Defense objected to improper rebuttal testimony and impeachment of witness, which was sustained, since the prosecution is not allowed to impeach it's own witness.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

A mere arrest is irrelevant.  There is no conviction.

Damn.  Those prosecutors are slippery wascals.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Ok.  We lost Rebuttal Witness number 1, and we are gonna fold on #2.
> 
> As to #3, we want the guy to come in and say that Zimmerman isn't "soft?"
> 
> And uhm, oh yeah.  We'd like to introduce some prior alleged bad acts without complying with the rules for that kind of fluff.



Who needs rules of evidence?  Proper trial procedure?  The Fifth Amendment?  All superfluous.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Go ahead.

Open the door.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

This prosecution is going to end with a whimper.  Or should.

The damn judge should decline to permit the STATE to do this crap.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


You  need to talk to your friend who's now advancing the notion that the media is promoting violence.

They are not. And that is a fact.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Who's the criminal? Zimmerman was well within his right of self defense. Asshole.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> A mere arrest is irrelevant.  There is no conviction.
> 
> Damn.  Those prosecutors are slippery wascals.



8 year old misdemeanor


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr. Stamina is trying to save some time ?  Why ?  This is the REAL mystery here.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

The fake prosecutor is going to sum up for three hours?

And the defense attorney is going to take 3 hours?

Serially?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > A mere arrest is irrelevant.  There is no conviction.
> ...



Not even that.  Due to a diversion program, there exists NO conviction at all in that matter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

That smug bitch judge needs to be removed from the bench NOW!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I believe Quick is explaining his own view of this case. He (Quick) has created a narrative and is sticking with it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mr. Stamina is trying to save some time ?  Why ?  This is the REAL mystery here.



There was someone else he needed to depose last night too.

I think there was trouble this morning over last night.

Everyone is walking on contempt eggshells.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow.  O'M does want to get a definition of provoked.

Good.

I thought that might be key.


----------



## Wake (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> That smug bitch judge needs to be removed from the bench NOW!



Oh man, what happened Rat?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So Zimmerman, who was obese, ran after Martin, who was a football player, caught up with him and shot him?  Is that the line you want to take here?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha, turns out there WILL BE no rebuttal witnesses! 

Score!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

She has prepaid non refundable tickets for somewhere.

This is nutso.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Stamina is trying to save some time ?  Why ?  This is the REAL mystery here.
> ...



He's Mr. Stamina--time is meaningless.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Wake said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > That smug bitch judge needs to be removed from the bench NOW!
> ...



She had a nasty smirk on her face when she denied M O'M's objection to the state tag-teaming their closing arguments.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Jury will be excused. Will hold the hearing on Mr. Donelly's testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Wake said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > That smug bitch judge needs to be removed from the bench NOW!
> ...



He's feeling the injustice.  We've been trying to prop him up and cover for him.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I didn't call him a loser.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



True dat baby


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If he's guilty then he lied. That can't be more evident.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Haha, turns out there WILL BE no rebuttal witnesses!
> 
> Score!



I thought the State was still looking for the ATF Agent?

No?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh Yay...Baboon-face is up


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

STATE persecutors:  We want "provoked" to be defined as "anything done by the defendant that might rile up anybody."

O'M:  Apparently wants to go with at least one piece of case law that appears to have "defined" "provoked" in a more rational fashion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, turns out there WILL BE no rebuttal witnesses!
> ...



Looking less and less likely that the State will call anybody. Mr. Pollack was the foundation for any further argument they had...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

This is pointless - even if that testimony is stricken the bell was rung.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

damn--he is a baboon face. good call Santa


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

A$$ is trying to get all the defense witnesses thrown out.

Judge Mope will probably agree.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2013)

manifold said:


> Apparently Mertex's comprehension challenges extend to recognizing sarcasm too, but whatcha gonna do?


There's a thin line between sarcasm and bigotry.  I don't think you fool anyone.



> On an unrelated note, he's still too much of a pussy to acknowledge he was full of shit when he claimed that Zimmerman said blacks always get away.


That's what was aired on a tape.  That you don't want to admit it is because most racist claim denial when confronted.


> But nobody ever said pusillanimity and ignorance are mutually exclusive.


Bigotry and ignorance go hand in hand, as you have so positively proven.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr. West thinks this is all hilarious.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is pointless - even if that testimony is stricken the bell was rung.



Mama Angela is watching


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


And how much of a pathological liar he is as well.



The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Yeah, he's been consistently lying.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Go ahead strike it.  The jury will think you're a bully   Donnellys testimony was heartfelt and believable


----------



## Zona (Jul 10, 2013)

Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Go ahead strike it.  The jury will think you're a bully   Donnellys testimony was heartfelt and believable



Layer that on top of being told here's the rebuttal! then no rebuttals - hopefully those women are smart enough to pick up what's being put down as far as that goes.  Women ain't dat dum


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, turns out there WILL BE no rebuttal witnesses!
> ...



yes--they are still looking but the chances are getting smaller that the State wants to call him. O Mara warned them of the can of worms that it would open


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Yes it's definitely guns. To me this is an example how things can go really wrong if your carrying a gun. Clearly Martin wasn't doing anything wrong until he was confronted. After that I guess we don't know what happened. If they were fighting after Zimmerman confronted him it seems really wrong that Martin ends up dead. Seems like he was minding his own business and Zimmerman brought about the confrontation. If Martin did attack him I don't think he was going to kill him, should have just been a fight. But instead it's a death thanks to the gun. All that said Zimmerman probably had good intentions that went really bad. Again probably thanks to the gun. So yes the politics is because of the gun.


 
And that's why Al Sharpton goes ballistic every time a white man is shot with a gun, hmmm?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Self-defense is a sacred tenet and should be frowned upon when a stalker tries to claim it.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.



Well, I hope a CHILD like that never runs across one of your children.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Who ever that still thinks Zimmerman is guilty is racist against Hispanics. You're totally illogical.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr. O'Mara Will Hold Press Conference After Court Today in Media Overflow Room 1-B


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well Martin may have run till he was out of sight then walked.  Zimmerman doesn't look so obese that he couldn't run.  But I think what is important is that clearly Zimmerman followed Martin, hence why shooting took place away from car.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Riot buzzkill:

Tropical Storm Chantal may weaken - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Who ever that still thinks Zimmerman is guilty is racist against Hispanics. You're totally illogical.



It takes 12 people that believe he's guilty for a conviction. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Who ever that still thinks Zimmerman is guilty is racist against Hispanics. You're totally illogical.
> ...




The jury in this trial is 6 people.

You know so little about this case but you keep flailing away.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Who ever that still thinks Zimmerman is guilty is racist against Hispanics. You're totally illogical.
> ...



What trial are you talking about? There are only 6 jurors in the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Mertex's comprehension challenges extend to recognizing sarcasm too, but whatcha gonna do?
> ...



Are you basing this opinion on the supposed 'fucking coons' comment?  Or was there something else in Zimmerman's 911 call which equates to him saying blacks always get away?

I'm honestly curious.  I haven't paid enough attention to this case to know exactly what was in the 911 call, but I was under the impression that the 'fucking coons' phrase was pretty well debunked.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



No, I want to hear your explanation for how Martin, the athlete, ran away and Zimmerman, who was obese according to medical reports at the time, caught up with him and shot him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.



That's called a hallucination, not a dream.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Well Ok, it takes 6 then. I thought juries were always 12. Hmm.

Why are there only 6?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Zimmerman behaved better than his drunk attorney, West in that exchange with the judge.  He should have considered firing West on the spot.
> ...



Well, I do have one thing to say about that.  There was a show there that I think is lost on a lot of people.  She repeatedly asked and stressed it was ZIMMERMAN'S choice not to testify.  

I believe that in the Code of Professional Conduct it is stated that an attorney may not put a person on the stand when he KNOWS the person is going to lie on the stand.  

Now, see what a difference?  If I were Zimmerman, I would not want to testify either.  Given the way the media has treated him, the stress he has been under, I don't think he could make a good presentation on the stand.   Having the jury know that HE chose not to take the stand is infinitely better than having them think the lawyer could not put him on the stand because he would perjur himself.  

I know that is a sublime difference.  But in reality most ordinary people, I think, believe that it is the LAWYER who makes that decision.  And in the case of having a client who will commit perjury it IS.  It looked like she was picking on the defense, but  the jury knowing this was a decision that Zimmerman made for himself is very important.  Just my not so humble opinion.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.



Is that all you have?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.
> ...



Ernie!  Your' back.  I was worried we had lost you forever!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Florida only uses 12 person juries in capital cases.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There's only six sober people in the Orlando area


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That is just as silly as arguing that people who are being attacked have to run away instead of defending themselves.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You can't reason with someone who is ignorant of the trial itself, but refutes your assertions based on emotional bias. Kind of goes back to Quick's own comment of being a sociopath. He has a an invented narrative in his head and is sticking to it regardless of the facts of the world.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Read above, I did explain.  Now you said Zimmerman didn't follow him.  You explain why he was so far from his car.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There was nothing in the judge's questioning of Zimmerman that was even remotely related to any "concern" about the possibility that Zimmerman (like any other witness) might lie.  

I don't think the jury was privy to this "discussion" which does look like it was done outside of their presence, thank goodness.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I see you are blind as well as stupid.

That is not behind his back, all it takes to see it if someone is straddling you is for you to turn your upper body in an attempt to throw them off


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Nancy Grace's first husband was murdered.  That is why she became a lawyer.  She has NEVER been objective.  I don't tune her in because she is nothing but a shill for the prosecution.  ANY prosecution.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I explained this to him a few nights ago, when he was playing coy. He picks and chooses what he wants to believe. Has his own narrative, absent the facts, and is being consistent to it. This is his own definition of a criminal and a sociopath.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I assumed there were 12 since I've never heard of a trial with only 6 jurors. But thanks for making my mistake into a Federal case.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.
> ...



Sadly yes.  Zona doesn't care if Zimmerman is innocent.  He just wants the "white" guy put in prison because the black "kid" is dead.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Now the judge is arguing who gets to sit where?   She is such a pisser


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

asaratis said:


> The conflict now is about this question:
> 
> Mantei asks Adam if he is currently marketing the training he gave to #Zimmerman on his website. He said "absolutely not". Sidebar
> 
> ...





Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Yeah, they're promoting using Zimmerman's name alright.

See...?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge-y might not strike Donnelly's testimony.  But she has made some stupid rulings, so I would not be totally shocked if she does strike it.

Idiotic, but possible.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I don't remember you saying to me their were only 6 jurors. Are you sure?

You sound desperate to grab onto a simple mistake so vehemently.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Judge-y might not strike Donnelly's testimony.  But she has made some stupid rulings, so I would not be totally shocked if she does strike it.
> 
> Idiotic, but possible.



Doesn't matter.  Regardless of instruction, perception can't be ignored.

Edit:

I'm NOT arguing with you!  <facepalm>


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

asaratis said:


> The conflict now is about this question:
> 
> Mantei asks Adam if he is currently marketing the training he gave to #Zimmerman on his website. He said "absolutely not". Sidebar
> 
> ...



Perhaps about the same thing that Jeantel's going to the funeral or not going to the funeral have to do with the case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I'm not saying there was.  I'm saying if she had not asked HIM, it would have looked as though his lawyer could not put him on the stand for ethical reasons.  Whether the jury heard it or not, I think it was a good thing. She will likely make it known to the jury that HE made the decision.   If I were Zimmerman I wouldn't want to testify either.  I would be a wreck.  I think I have been in some key places to see the kind of emotional turmoil people go through when there is a criminal accusation against them.  I have also seen the fools who won't settle for probation but rather want their 'name cleared' and end up in the pen.


----------



## Vox (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



you don't remember because you do not listen. You have your own paranoid ideas and nothing goes through to you


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

OT: 

Does it appear to anyone besides me that manass is picking up stray hairs off the ground and gluing them to the top of his head where there is none?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> OT:
> 
> Does it appear to anyone besides me that manass is picking up stray hairs off the ground and gluing them to the top of his head where there is none?



Yeah I noticed that.  It's part of his ass charm.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



How cheap. lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

When should we expect them to call the "not guilty"?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like mana$$ is annoying him, too


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

motion for sanction denied!


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The conflict now is about this question:
> ...



Weapons Grade stupidity


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks like the court will retain Donelly's testimony on the record. Motion by the State for Sanctions against Donelly for violating sequestration has been denied.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Sanctions denied on defense.

Still have that little hide the watermelon sanction hearing on state.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> When should we expect them to call the "not guilty"?



Friday at the latest.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> OT:
> 
> Does it appear to anyone besides me that manass is picking up stray hairs off the ground and gluing them to the top of his head where there is none?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Looks like mana$$ is annoying him, too



Anyone know who the man is next to the one circled in yellow is? He has on a grey tie? (He's cute! Possibly WAT?)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The only good thing that might have come out in Zimmerman's testimony is if he got upset during cross and got all shrill and high pitched like the screams on the 911 tape.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like mana$$ is annoying him, too
> ...



Ummm That's first two rows - cops and support.

Media starts row 3.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When should we expect them to call the "not guilty"?
> ...



I'm just not convinced of that, Templar.  I'm really not.

I think this guy might get sacrificed on the Altar Of Stupidity And Political Correctness.

If not Murder II, Manslaughter or maybe even Assault.

Something.  I hope I'm wrong.

I would love to see the left go apoplectic


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Bitchy's telling everyone who she's investigating for sequestration violations.

Wonder who it is?

Does it matter since she said the person was never called to testify?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

I found a more interesting trial to watch.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjmvapwS_Z8]Courtroom Antics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Bitchy's telling everyone who she's investigating for sequestration violations.
> 
> Wonder who it is?
> 
> Does it matter since she said the person was never called to testify?



Well you just said it.

Who cares??????


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



That makes sense. Cops typically sit on their asses with smug looks while doing nothing and getting paid for it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When should we expect them to call the "not guilty"?
> ...



The jury might take longer. Maybe play poker or something to pass the time so no one could say it was too quick, they didn't think about it enough.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You are entitled to believe what you wish, Edgetho. He has all the stars aligned in his favor, regardless of the bias coming from the judge. If he is convicted here, it will be overturned on appeal. It will be a miscarriage of justice to convict a man without preponderance of evidence to suggest he committed the crime for which he is accused.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I think that's probably a family member or friend ;-)


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

One, two, cha, cha, cha

Three, four, cha, cha, cha


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > OT:
> ...



When he talks he makes me think of a platypus.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> OT:
> 
> Does it appear to anyone besides me that manass is picking up stray hairs off the ground and gluing them to the top of his head where there is none?



His cat is coughing up fur balls, I think.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Fight over manslaughter and aggravated assault lesser charges.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I assumed it was standard procedure to ask the defendant if he wanted to testify. 

'Someone' opined that she could tell that GZ did want to testify. CNN or HLN commentator with long hair--'yes, I have covered many trials and I could tell GZ really wanted to testify'.

Then another person opined that it could have been a defense strategy--to wait until the end of the day to decide, keeping the prosecution guessing--when they, defendant and counsel knew he would not testify.

I don't have much patience for all the opinions.

A panel member said, 'As a juror I wouldn't be satisfied until I heard from the defendant's own mouth why he chose to leave his vehicle.'

shrug--That is not a burning issue to me after all the testimony.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Stupid is as stupid posts.

I didn't say it would have washed away the stains, did I? There were grass stains on the back of Zimmerman's jacket, and various blood stains on the front of his and Martin's clothes. The problem is that it destroyed the DNA, not that the stains were gone.

Thanks for allowing me to prove you how uninformed you are at the same time I was doing the same thing to the other idiot who wanted to prove that TV shows are real.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

There are times when discovery violations are egregious, and there are times when they are inadvertent, as was the case with Donnelly.  This was very petty, and frankly a waste of the court's time.

Other Florida attorneys will remember this when Mantei makes an inadvertent mistake during discovery in some other case.  He probably hurt himself more than anyone with this motion.  If you live by the sword, you die by the sword.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yet they didn't take the elementary precaution of bagging Martin's hands to preserve evidence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



That's why I have over 2,000 posts in discussions about Zimmy.

I have been listening to the live feed for two days now and when I glance at it, I mostly look at the prosecution, defense, judge or witnesses. I saw the jury but it wasn't a wide-shot, at least, not one I saw.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

Question: Has Al Sharpton ever had a fit/called for mass protests when a black man shot and killed a 7/11 employee in cold blood over 50 bucks?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

Judge Ms. Impartiality  (cough) is in a tight spot though.  I have heard rumors along the underground info service that the Orlando and Sanford police are preparing themselves for a reaction to an innocent verdict.  I'm sure she is thinking she and her home could be a target for some extra protest demonstrations too.   And also I'm sure the designated and paid demonstrators are also planning their game plan.

I wonder who has compiled the names and addresses of jury members to hand out to the mob?

I can remember when stuff like that didn't factor into the justice system.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Like I said, you should call up the prosecutor and point out how your expertise negates the testimony of every single witness the prosecution called, despite their attempts to prove via testimony that that there was little, or no, rain that night.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Question: Has Al Sharpton ever had a fit/called for mass protests when a black man shot and killed a 7/11 employee in cold blood over 50 bucks?



Nope, but he did get a jewish shop owner, and others, murdered for trying to use his own property. He is about to go 0/3 and criminal race pimping.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Question: Has Al Sharpton ever had a fit/called for mass protests when a black man shot and killed a 7/11 employee in cold blood over 50 bucks?



He also hasn't called a protest over a dozen blacks being blown away by other blacks. Every fucking day of the year.

The mind blows thinking about how stupid this is.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Nor to me.  And I think if he got rattled and came unglued on the stand it would be worse than not taking the stand at all.  

The defense is the side that has to present a reasonable alternative theory to the prosecution's case.  At the end WTF?  It was the PROSECUTION that came out with an alternative theory of how it went down, one that had not set about to prove and did not prove beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Vox (Jul 10, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Question: Has Al Sharpton ever had a fit/called for mass protests when a black man shot and killed a 7/11 employee in cold blood over 50 bucks?



he did not even had a fit when a black kid Jamil Shaw  was executed by illegal gang member in LA...because it was not in a party-line to defend that black kid against sanctuary laws


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> There are times when discovery violations are egregious, and there are times when they are inadvertent, as was the case with Donnelly.  This was very petty, and frankly a waste of the court's time.
> 
> Other Florida attorneys will remember this when Mantei makes an inadvertent mistake during discovery in some other case.  He probably hurt himself more than anyone with this motion.  If you live by the sword, you die by the sword.



 [MENTION=30899]wharfrat[/MENTION]   With Stamina objecting to manslaughter and aggravated assault - how likely are they to get those charges excluded when they argue tomorrow?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Judge Ms. Impartiality  (cough) is in a tight spot though.  I have heard rumors along the underground info service that the Orlando and Sanford police are preparing themselves for a reaction to an innocent verdict.  I'm sure she is thinking she and her home could be a target for some extra protest demonstrations too.   And also I'm sure the designated and paid demonstrators are also planning their game plan.
> 
> I wonder who has compiled the names and addresses of jury members to hand out to the mob?
> 
> I can remember when stuff like that didn't factor into the justice system.



I've been saying all along that she just doesn't want to have to face the angry mob alone.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You want me to post links to prove something that has not happened? If this is actually about stand your ground you should be able to bring up all the instances that the defense brought it up, and how the state has worked very hard to prove them wrong. Since that has not happened, I see no need to refute it.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

My wife made a pot roast tonight for dinner. Well, she's been cooking it all day, but we had it for dinner. Anyway, I thought I would try a little BBQ Sauce on it and DAMN WAS IT GOOD! After 25 years, I don't know why I never tried it before. The same goes for Meatloaf and A-1 Steak Sauce, which is mighty tasty I must say.

As for the Prosecutions rebuttal witnesses, all I have to say is, "Oh man, where did you get your law degree, Bob's online law school and typewriter repair?" holy crap!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Court has recessed until 9 AM tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I'm not sure what Florida's procedural code says.  But I do know the ABA Code of Professional Conduct says that an attorney cannot put a person on the stand he KNOWS is going to commit perjury.  It also says some things about perpetrating a fraud upon the court.  Deep stuff.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I don't believe Appeals Courts overturn based on evidence.  Not even sure they review evidence.

I think they review based on mistakes and objections.

I could be wrong.  I'm just a layman with a layman's knowledge.  Which is very limited.

Maybe one of Attorney friends could jump in on this.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't like the State starting Friday with summation rebuttal. I think closing arguments and jury instructions should all be done the same day.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You do know that the nasal cavities actually drain into your throat, don't you?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Is M O'M having a press conference?  

Did you say that, Tess?  Or was I spacing out?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

Well.  I missed the morning.  I saw much of the afternoon.  Don't tell Sarie that I also squeezed in some work with this crap on in the background.  It upsets her.

Anyway, the day went ok for the defense.  The day SUCKED ass for the State persecutors.  Good.

The rulings were typically fucked up but inconsistent.

And after a full day of work, the lawyers now get to put in a full night.

Thankfully, I am pretty sure that 90+ % of what they want to say in summation is already fully developed.  Sewing up the bits and pieces of what else can now be intelligibly fit in (while predicting what the other side is going to say) is what remains.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't like the State starting Friday with summation rebuttal. I think closing arguments and jury instructions should all be done the same day.



I thought she said state's closing on Thursday, then Defense closing and state's rebuttal on Friday.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Is M O'M having a press conference?
> 
> Did you say that, Tess?  Or was I spacing out?



Yeah - will probably be on one of the local feeds.

I don't see anything about it  yet.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



several times it has been mentioned--Casey Anthony did not take the stand/acquitted. Jodi Arias did/guilty. 

I don't think I could have stood to watch the prosecution question GZ.  

I wonder how the jury begins deliberations? 

What a mountain of evidence they have.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the State starting Friday with summation rebuttal. I think closing arguments and jury instructions should all be done the same day.
> ...



Wait!  I thought she said state and defense tomorrow then rebuttal Friday?

Hell I need to get my facts restraightened up.  Too much emotion and tequila.

GAH


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 10, 2013)

It doesn't matter what the defense argues.  If the prosecution wants manslaughter as an option, right or wrong, the judge will grant that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



She is part of the state's team.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



That was GZ's friend that testified to GZ's character.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

State is tomorrow, defense / rebuttal Friday.

Rat's right.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It doesn't matter what the defense argues.  If the prosecution wants manslaughter as an option, right or wrong, the judge will grant that.



Manslaughter can be punished with a fine OR prison OR both.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I'm out for a while. Gotta head over to Target. Wish me luck.



A hunting I will go, a hunting I will go...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Well, that says a lot.  If someone is a 'wanna be cop' as the populace has accused Zimmerman of being, the cops don't have much tolerance for them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> State is tomorrow, defense / rebuttal Friday.
> 
> Rat's right.



Now why can't I ever get Mrs Rat to say those last two words???


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



I was watching coverage today and recordings of yesterday's action. The judge made three potentially damning errors which could possibly sway the jury into a conviction, O'Mara now knows this, and now he is laying grounds for an appeal. She completely disregarded Lamarque and Caldwell, which potentially violates Zimmerman's 5th Amendment rights to proper presentment before a jury. The texts were compelling evidence, as were the pictures of the gun and the weed. Her disallowance of the Defense to properly prepare themselves yesterday is another, lastly her overall behavior towards the defense suggests bias.

They are (should) review on the judge's bias. It has been clear for an amount of time that she is pro prosecution.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Not very likely, but I can flesh out an argument for it.  I would imagine his reasoning is this:

(1) As to manslaughter, that requires culpable negligence.  Culpable negligence is a much different standard than depraved mind, and to instruct the jury would cause confusion of the issue of the required mindset for M2.

(2) As to aggravated assault, that requires use of a deadly weapon without intent to kill.  Zimmerman intended to kill Martin, and that is not in dispute, so therefore to include the charge would only confuse the jury.

_Edit: I hope I'm being clear; these are just hypothetical arguments.  Technicalities that will not occur._


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

Zimmerman's whole case and everything he has to testify to has already been given to the jury by testimony in the trial.  And because it is pretty much an open and shut conclusion now that the Prosecution has failed to make a case for Second Degree Murder or any other form of homicide, the Defense would be insane to put Zimmerman on the stand.  Since there is absolutely nothing he can say that hasn't already been entered into the record, why in the world would they give the Prosecution opportunity to bait him into planting any seeds of doubt re that testimony?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




I think she is her OWN team.  Doesn't want white ass kicked by black boots.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I don't even know that much.

Zimmerman just doesn't seem like he would be articulate enough to impress jurors. 

I was surprised to learn his father is a magistrate judge? His uncle a sheriff's deputy. 

That would impress me or influence me as a juror. He really didn't need to say anything.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > State is tomorrow, defense / rebuttal Friday.
> ...



'Cause she knows you better than you know yourself!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Ah, you just did in that post!  When you ask someone to agree that GZ is a loser...you're CALLING him a loser.  Don't make statements like that and then run from them...that makes YOU a loser!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Not very likely, but I can flesh out an argument for it.  I would imagine his reasoning is this:
> 
> (1) As to manslaughter, that requires culpable negligence.  Culpable negligence is a much different standard than depraved mind, and to instruct the jury would cause confusion of the issue of the required mindset for M2.
> 
> (2) As to aggravated assault, that requires use of a deadly weapon without intent to kill.  Zimmerman intended to kill Martin, and that is not in dispute, so therefore to include the charge would only confuse the jury.



I was in and out both weeks.  I must have missed the prosecution addressing mindset.  ???
I don't recall anything other than the opening 'fucking kids' statement.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dude, you are one clueless person!  The identity of the jurors is not being given out, ostensibly to protect them in this highly charged case.  You didn't see the jury because they aren't SHOWING the jury!  Duh?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Well, he's been to school, so he may be more articulate than thought.  But I've seen a lot of really articulate people in a state of being an emotional wreck.  They don't present well.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



I like to watch about a lot of the murder trials on 48 hours and Dateline. From that experience, successful appeals of murder convictions are very rare and IMHO none of it is really taken very seriously by the Appeals courts. Along with all the negative public pressure on GZ, he'd have to be really lucky to win an appeal.

Even mistakes by the prosecution and judges are routinely overlooked.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > State is tomorrow, defense / rebuttal Friday.
> ...



Does she know you call her Mrs. Rat?

Just checking


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What was her rationale for not allowing the text messages?  That they had no way of proving Martin was responsible for them even though they were on his phone?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He probably should call her 'the beautiful and sexy Mrs. Rat.'


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Is the trial over for today? My live feed has been unavailable for awhile.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Not very likely, but I can flesh out an argument for it.  I would imagine his reasoning is this:
> ...



Yeah, they really didn't use anything other than "assholes" and "fucking punks" to address mindset.  Apparently if you curse, you have a depraved mind.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I think he is plenty articulate.  Apparently he is very well liked and respected and appreciated by his neighbors who know him well, but on camera he is not that sympathetic a person.  He is probably very lovable once you get to know him.  But on camera, he just isn't somebody who looks adorable either in his appearance or by his demeanor.  He just isn't one of those people you are automatically drawn to and feel immediate rapport or sympathy with.  And that could go against him under antagonistic interrogation by the Prosecution.  I'm sure his defense team knows that too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the State starting Friday with summation rebuttal. I think closing arguments and jury instructions should all be done the same day.
> ...



I thought I heard State and Defense close tomorrow. State's rebuttal Friday and then jury charge. Maybe I'm wrong?

At any rate, I'm about out of here for several hours. Poker night!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Not very likely, but I can flesh out an argument for it.  I would imagine his reasoning is this:
> 
> (1) As to manslaughter, that requires culpable negligence.  Culpable negligence is a much different standard than depraved mind, and to instruct the jury would cause confusion of the issue of the required mindset for M2.
> 
> ...



Yep. Gotcha thanks!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

[MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] !!

Stamina on the feed.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Is this what you are referring to?

Even If George Zimmerman Found Not Guilty Of Murder And Manslaughter, He Could Still Get 25 Years | Mediaite


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



She had no clear rationale as far as I know; other than "A seven year old could have picked up the phone and tampered with it." She was a real bitch last night. She used Rule 901, which had no bearing, since there was already precedent (Caldwell). This evidence was helpful to the defense. She must have consciously denied the evidence based in part on that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter what the defense argues.  If the prosecution wants manslaughter as an option, right or wrong, the judge will grant that.
> ...



It seems to me that if the jury accepts self defense, they can't convict for manslaughter. If it's self defense, it's self defense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

Well now, if true, isn't this interesting?



> A division of the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) was deployed to Sanford, Florida in 2012 to provide assistance for anti-George Zimmerman protests, including a rally headlined by activist Al Sharpton, according to newly released documents.
> 
> The Community Relations Service (CRS), a unit of DOJ, reported expenses related to its deployment in Sanford to help manage protests between March and April 2012, according to documents obtained by the watchdog group Judicial Watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wake (Jul 10, 2013)

This judge is starting to piss me off. She keeps ruling in favor of TM. What a joke.



Zona said:


> Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw9gqEej5OA]MIB 3 - Boris the Animal Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

1. It isn't illegal to come up to someone to ask a question
2. It is assault to attack someone(trayvon )
3. It is within Zimmermans rights to defend his self when trayvon is screaming I am going to kill you mother fucker.

How much more clear does it need to be?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Wake said:


> This judge is starting to piss me off. She keeps ruling in favor of TM. What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



_Involuntary _manslaughter could not be a lesser included because all the elements would not be met.  There are many things in the law that seemingly don't make sense.  IMO.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well, I don't pretend to know how he would feel--but I would be dealing with a lot of emotions and not make a good impression on the jury. It has to be difficult to hear yourself described as 'weak', for one thing. Much less all the other things that have been said. 

I can't think of a scenario in which taking the stand would have been a serious consideration. 

Just get this case to the jury. 'Everyone' is getting on my nerves. 

Then I briefly heard that 'culture' may be a big factor in the SF Asiana airplane crash.

Could be true--but culture is an inflammatory word to me right now.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

R.D. said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > It's really hard to see why anyone could gloat over this, no matter the outcome.
> ...



He misread the situation in that Trayvon had every right to be there.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

You can just script a phone call between Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.
Jesse calling Al:
Al: Yo brodda, waddup!
Jesse: Yo brother Sharpton, hey did yous here about dan lite skinned black teen who stabbed a dark skinned black in south Chicago? shud wees star a protest?
Al Sharpton: How lite skinned was the black dude?
Jesse: well brudda, da lite skinned broda was as dark as Bionce, so dere, he wasn't too dark. so should we protest?
Al Sharpton: No brudda Jackson, we cannot protest when a black man shoots or stabs anuda black man, we only need to stir up protests when a  White Man, or White Hispanic disses a black man in a whitey neighborhood.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Well now, if true, isn't this interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we frickin' PAID the DOJ to help them!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I only started watching the trial yesterday. Gimme a break.

Like I said, I only glanced at people seated in galleries in the courtroom. I already admitted my mistake, why do you feel the need to belabor the point? But thanks I didn't know that either. I also thought juries were always seated in the courtroom. Florida has some strange ass procedures when it comes to juries. 

Why is this mistake so important to you?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I have faith that the jury will remember that fact.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I don't recall any statement of Zimmerman's to the effect that li'l Trayvon didn't have the right to be there, just that he didn't have the right to assault and batter Zimmerman while he was where he had the right to be.  As did Zimmerman, BTW, since it was common ground for use of all the residents.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I'm not saying there was.  I'm saying if she had not asked HIM, it would have looked as though his lawyer could not put him on the stand for ethical reasons.
> 
> If I were Zimmerman I wouldn't want to testify either.  I would be a wreck.  I think I have been in some key places to see the kind of emotional turmoil people go through when there is a criminal accusation against them.  I have also seen the fools who won't settle for probation but rather want their 'name cleared' and end up in the pen.



Clarification.  Under Florida statutory law and the law of many states, the Judge must ask the accused these questions... informing them that they have a rigtht to testify even if there lawyer tells them not to, because it is the accused right to testify and the accused's lawyer can not make that decision for the accused.

SOP



Sunshine said:


> Whether the jury heard it or not, I think it was a good thing. She will likely make it known to the jury that HE made the decision.



Standard jury instruction will be given.  I can pull it for you if you want, but basically it states that the Defendant has voluntarily decided not to testify and that he has a constitutional right to do so and that the jury should not presume anything for his failure to testify.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No.  I think you're a pathetic fucking loser, flinging crap comments that contradict each other with no foundation other than your "feelings."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nobody's perfect, and people make mistakes. That shows I'm human unlike how you come off in your personal attack.

How does one mistake all of a sudden make my comments contradict? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

My feed cut out, did I hear M O'M say there won't be any rebuttal and this will go to summations and the closing?

Did I get that right?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


>



epic


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


 

You've been drinking at work????


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Someone--I don't know who--remarked that he had an unusually interesting and accomplished group of friends.

I haven't thought much about his appearance--under such circumstances anyone who can sit stoically through hours and hours of the legal process gets a pass from me. 

'They' thought the woman called as a final witness was a good choice and it clarified to me that he has a genuine interest in his community. That is how I would respond to her testimony.
Far too emotional myself to serve on this jury and perhaps on any jury.

Why he couldn't have hit TM over the head with the gun--but I don't know. Self defense.

Having never engaged in a physical altercation it is difficult to judge what thoughts or feelings might be involved. Adrenaline---but that is the jury's job to decide.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Is English your second language?

I asked the replier if they would at least call him a loser. I made it clear then what I thought he was.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> My wife made a pot roast tonight for dinner. Well, she's been cooking it all day, but we had it for dinner. Anyway, I thought I would try a little BBQ Sauce on it and DAMN WAS IT GOOD! After 25 years, I don't know why I never tried it before. The same goes for Meatloaf and A-1 Steak Sauce, which is mighty tasty I must say.
> 
> As for the Prosecutions rebuttal witnesses, all I have to say is, "Oh man, where did you get your law degree, Bob's online law school and typewriter repair?" holy crap!



I'm cooking my beef stew today... 

Yesterday I cut up some beef short rib meat and bagged bones and all in a large freezer bag with apple juice (martinellis), garlic, and table wine over night.

The marinade was tossed into a crockpot, then the meat braised and tossed into the crockpot on low first thing this morning.  

At about the four hour mark (lunch) I added frozen green beans, some carrots, and some more wine and apple juice.

At snack time I lightly stir fried some fresh cut potatoes, mushrooms, and onions in wine and apple juice till the wine an apple juice have reduced and the veggies start getting a little brown and caramelized.. they were then tossed into the pot and I again topped off the liquid level in the pot with juice and wine.  

As the last ingredients I just added canned diced tomato, basil, oregano, garlic, salt and pepper to taste.  

Dinner will be ready in around two hours when the potatoes are just right, the meat is already fork tender.  My dogs will get the beef short rib bones.  All will be happy at the Brown's house tonight.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



The whole thing only happened because GZ was suspicious of TM.
TM was going about his lawful business.
GZ misread the situation.
I don't see how that can be argued against.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying there was.  I'm saying if she had not asked HIM, it would have looked as though his lawyer could not put him on the stand for ethical reasons.
> ...



Yes, all defendants have the right to speak for themselves.  However, the lawyer also may not perpetrate a fraud upon the court.  

I know that jury instructions  will include that they should not consider the defendant's failure to testify.  But, most people I know are not lawyers or judges and most of them think the defendant not testifying means he is guilty and CANNOT be allowed to testify.  Even in this thread, there has been speculation about whether he will testify.  I think early on it was told he would.  But now he had chosen not to.  I was glad he chose not, because, IMO, the evidence for the defense is overwhelming in and of itself.  If he got baited or went to pieces he could undo that.


Here is an interesting TN case.  There was a time when TN had some really squirrelly rules:

FindLaw | Cases and Codes


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



What law says that you cannot be suspicious of someone?

I think the testimony this afternoon gave good reason for him to be suspicious.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



When a man says, 'I'm cooking my.................' (stew, roast, steak, spaghetti, whatever) I know I am going to have to take an anti emetic to be able to keep it down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only man cooking I can tolerate is that of the ones who have been to culinary school.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



There isn't one as far as I'm aware.
I'm sorry though, I missed your point.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




You asked The Rabbi, "Wouldn't you agree that GZ is at least a loser?", because The Rabbi  wouldn't go all the way and agree with you that Zimmerman looked sociopathic.  Who would The Rabbi  be agreeing with about him being a "loser" other than you?

Quit being disingenuous.  

Nevermind, forgot for a second who I was talking to.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



That GZ was not doing anything illegal either and that if TM attacked him, that would be an illegal thing for TM to do, and if TM was on top of him bashing his skull to the concrete, GZ had the right to defend himself and that if you can not prove that this sequence of events just described is false beyond a reasonable doubt, GZ should walk.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > My wife made a pot roast tonight for dinner. Well, she's been cooking it all day, but we had it for dinner. Anyway, I thought I would try a little BBQ Sauce on it and DAMN WAS IT GOOD! After 25 years, I don't know why I never tried it before. The same goes for Meatloaf and A-1 Steak Sauce, which is mighty tasty I must say.
> ...



That sounds good.

I don't know how my wife makes anything, I just get to the table when she says it's ready. All I know is she put the roast on about an hour before we left for her doctor appointment and she told our daughter what to do while we were gone.

The best thing my wife makes is Salisbury Steak and Cube Steak with the Cube Steak being the best thing I have ever tasted. She also makes mean chili and vegetable soup as well, but we aren't allowed to eat that until the third day. Oh, and my mom taught her how to make Potato Salad and not that crap that comes in a container either, but made with bacon, mustard, bacon grease, potatoes, egg and whatever else she puts in it.

I'm getting hungry again. It's amazing I'm not over 200 pounds, lol.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> 1. It isn't illegal to come up to someone to ask a question
> 2. It is assault to attack someone(trayvon )
> 3. It is within Zimmermans rights to defend his self when trayvon is screaming I am going to kill you mother fucker.
> 
> How much more clear does it need to be?



I would love to see what you would think and do if a "Trayvon Martin type" was following your ass around in a truck when you were just walking down the street and minding your business. I would like to see what you would do if he got out of his truck to look for you. See if zimmerman was a Black guy and Martin was a white kid with the same "facts" that are in this case, I can guarantee your ass would be going to the race forum and crying about "the Blacks" and how he killed an innocent white kid who was scared because "the evil Black" was following him when he simply was on his way home with skittles and a drink in his hand.

Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The prosecution showed its desperation with their new 'theory' that li'l Trayvon was on top and was trying to 'get away.'  I LOL'd when I heard that one.






Literally.  Because it was an exercise in pure desperation.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I asked a question and never asked them to agree with anything. The "agree" thing was just a troll invention on the other guy's part or like I thought, he's a foreigner. lol

I never used the word "agree" in that way.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Yes, that was my point.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I wondered about that.

Did they ever decide how the jury will be charged?

I leave the room and catch the end of whatever has been discussed.

A discussion on time for closing arguments was in progress. 1PM tomorrow for the prosecution.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> The prosecution showed its desperation with their new 'theory' that li'l Trayvon was on top and was trying to 'get away.'  I LOL'd when I heard that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess their old theory about a tree attacking GZ did not go over very well?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The prosecution put forth a new theory that li'l Trayvon was on TOP and trying to get away!  Oh my aching head!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



The point is, you are as much in error of assuming that Trayvon Martin was going about his lawful business as much as you are in error by assuming the George Zimmerman was acting unlawfully or negligently and/or intended to commit murder.

You weren't there.  Neither were any of others of us here.  We all are informed only by what we see on television or read in the newspapers or on the internet or hear on the radio.  George Zimmerman may be as guilty as sin or as innocent as the wind driven snow.  Ditto Trayvon Martin.   None of us have any way to know that for sure.

But in my opinion, anybody who is any way fair minded has to know that the prosecution has not made a case that George Zimmerman is guilty of anything other than self defense which is not a crime in Florida or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution showed its desperation with their new 'theory' that li'l Trayvon was on top and was trying to 'get away.'  I LOL'd when I heard that one.
> ...



Except to the media~!


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

I wonder if  most residences of Sanford have their legal weapons, "just in case". you have to wonder how many bought guns over the past year "For Obvious Reasons".


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

Completely debunked.  It's amazing what people can hear though...if they REALLY want to!

That's what this case is all about...people ignoring reality because it doesn't fit the narrative about American society that they have convinced themselves *is* reality.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 1. It isn't illegal to come up to someone to ask a question
> ...


That's quite an imagnation you've got.
Unfortunately totally without foundation but thanks for playing.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

And the story of how GZ suddenly became the second coming of Quick Draw McGraw just in time to kill his attacker while he was screaming for help and getting his head bashed on the concrete and being strangled to death isn't a bit over the top?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Not to that bridge yet.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd just ask what do you want? I'd do everything I could to avoid a fight.

The fact that Trayvon jumped him shows that trayvon was the one that was wrong.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




I quoted you.  You said "agree".  

Damn, I've given you five minutes of attention today.  What a waste.  

Goodbye.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



New to the trial yes.  But not new to this thread.  That was discussed here quite a few times.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

At this point I think the story about TM maybe backing up at the end is really just a political argument to give the people some reason to not remember TM as a violent thug right up to the end of his life argument that the defense is pressing.  Yeah ok it's desperate.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



First you didnt explain.
Second I never said Zimmerman didnt follow him at all.  He did follow him, lost him, returned to his car but was intercepted by Martin before he could get there.
Last chance: how could Zimmerman, who was obese, run and catch up with Martin, who played football?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

will Liberals ever let go of Slavery? and the 60's? they still act as if slavery still exsists, therefore its ok for Blacks to kill "Slave Owners" and their decendents,,,,aka,,,Conservatives.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



"Wouldn't you agree" is a figure of speech or some kind of hypothetical question. I don't know the exact grammatical term for it.

You could ask, "Wouldn't you agree the world is flat." That doesn't mean the person asking the question believes it's flat or wants to convince people of that. I'm going to start charging now for grammar lessons. LMAO


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I have been physically assaulted.  I was working alone when a transient, a guy plenty big enough to take me out with a single blow, came in demanding money.  When I told him I didn't have any he became angry and irate.  He locked the door and had me cornered and was so threatening I honestly thought I was a goner.  I had no weapon of any kind at my disposal.  I honestly cannot remember every detail--trauma of that kind does that to you--but somehow I did manage to convince him I would need to get to the (nonexistent) safe in the next room, he stepped back just enough to let me get past him and out another door and ran to the Methodist church next door.  The transient was rifling through my desk--he somehow missed my purse that was under it--when he was interrupted by my boss returning and he fled.

If I had had a gun that day however, and had seen no way to escape, would I have shot?  I almost certainly would have.   Would my intent be to kill the guy?  I don't think so.  It would have been to stop him from whatever violence he intended to do.  And he hadn't even touched me yet.  In the situation almost everybody now believes George Zimmerman was in, was he justified in shooting?  I would have.  Was his intent to kill or stop the assault?  I would guess the latter.   But none of us know for sure do we?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What makes you think the jury ISN'T seated in the courtroom?  Dude, you are killing me with this stuff!

Here's how it works, Sparky...the jury is seated in the courtroom unless the lawyers are arguing over what may or may not be shown to the jury...at which point the jury is sent out of the courtroom.  Let me guess...never served as a juror before?


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Don't assume that I'm on anyone's side here...I'm not hoping for a conviction, nor an acquittal.
GZ might have been assaulted, I don't know.
But, the fact remains, it happened because GZ was suspicious of TM.
He wouldn't have been there otherwise.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


You are one stupid, ignorant motherfucker.  You don't know what you write, much less what anyone else writes.
Go on ignore.  Leave us alone.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

and to think a small per-centage of Americans still have that mentality where-as, they will say (or think/feel),,,,Hey, my grandparents were slaves! therefore I don't have to pay taxes and don't see a problem when blacks kill innocent white Americans. That seems to be what's really going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



ok, you said "Zimmerman was not "following him around." That is a mischaracterization. "  So yes you did say that.  

As I stated.  Martin may have just jogged around the corner out of sight and then started walking.  We have all seen Zimmerman, he is not so obese he can't run a block.  We're not talking about a 10 mile run here.  Zimmerman could have run the block and caught up to him around the corner.  You actually think it is more likely that Zimmerman sprinted away just to sprint back and attack Martin?  Really?  While I guess it is possible, why sprint away in the first place?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



"Wouldn't you agree?" is stating that you wish the person you are addressing would accept your point of view.  If you say "wouldn't you agree that George Zimmerman is a sociopath?" then you are stating that YOU believe George Zimmerman is a sociopath and that you want whoever you're addressing to agree with your view.

The person that has a problem with comprehension here is *you*, Sparky...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Here in KY, we have special relationships with out guns.  We are taught from an early age in that type situation never to pick up a gun unless we plan to kill the person.  I had a break in at my house in TN, and once before I moved away, I answered the door with my gun in my hand hidden behind the door.  There is no doubt in my mind I would have used it.  Otherwise, I would not have even picked it up.  

Bottom line, you don't know what they have and when they see your gun, they could pull one and get you first.


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2013)

I was living in California during the infamous "Dan White" trial.  White assassinated both San Francisco Mayor George Moscone and Supervisor Harvey Milk.  

DAN WHITE, KILLER OF SAN FRANCISCO MAYOR, A SUICIDE - NYTimes.com

He ran for office and was elected in San Francisco:

He had strong support from the police and firefighter unions. His district was described by The New York Times as "a largely white, middle-class section that is hostile to the growing homosexual community of San Francisco." As a supervisor, White openly saw himself as the board's "defender of the home, the family and religious life against homosexuals, pot smokers and cynics.

Dan White - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

While he belonged to the Democratic Party, he was clearly a right winger.

So how is he like George Zimmerman?  Well, we'll get to that.

White quit his elected position and after some time, he went back and tried to get the mayor, a straight man and father of five, to give him his job back but the mayor refused.    So White went into City Hall and opened a window, then went back outside, armed himself and climbed in through the window to avoid metal detectors.  Then he shot the mayor, including twice in the head to make sure he was dead and did the same to Milk.  (I know right wingers may be cheering by this point).

When the trial started, the police were ordered by the judge to stop wearing "free Dan White" pins.  They later wore solid white buttons that looked like this:







Dan White is famous for the "Twinkie Defense".  Seems when you eat too many Twinkies, it alters your brain chemistry and you unknowingly plan, in detail, murders and commit them.  So Dan was convicted of Manslaughter and give a few years in prison and then let go a few year "early".  His friends "cheered".

This is where I suspect George Zimmerman will become like Dan White.

Right wingers may cheer when someone who looks "white" or is named "White" kills a fag or a ******.  They may defend them to their last cent.  But it's still a murderer.  A killer.  Someone who has had a taste of "blood".  

Dan White was chased from community to community.  No one wanted him living anywhere near their "family".  Finally, depressed and alone, he committed suicide.

Now the right wing may send hundreds of thousands of dollars for Zimmerman's defense (which they did).  They may scream "let him go".  They may feel good slandering this young boy who they feel deserved to be shot for being out walking while "black' in a white neighborhood, but the truth is, once this is over, no one will want Zimmerman to live by them.  If he shot that kid from merely carrying a bag of Skittles and an Ice Tea while walking home, who might he shoot next?  If you had teenage kids, would you want this guy living next to you?  I don't think so.

I suspect Zimmerman will go free, be harassed unmercifully by the very people who supported him and end up taking his own life.   He will become the new Dan White.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Well I do other things, and I don't come back on and read 15 pages that accumulated in 3 hours.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



It was a HYPOTHETICAL SITUATION, but I am willing to be that you knew that already, now didn't you?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

one of your worst fails ever.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



It could be construed that way, but primarily in the text I used it, the question is a hypothetical. That's the problem with foreigners. They often can't pick up the gist of English.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

*  Did I miss anything? *​
Arghhhhhhh, over 600 posts since the last time I checked in.

Hate it when life gets in the way of a trial


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



wtf? That is why the law was written, so people being attacked aren't obligated to run away. Having an overweight fucker with a gun following you is a valid reason to be proactive.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Zimmerman referred to Trayvon as the suspect in written statements many times.  Seems like a wannabe cop to me..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Taking a casual question, misconstruing it and turning it into the Spanish Inquisition doesn't say much for you either.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Obama and his tyrannical sidekick Holder, promoting racial tension and race wars using YOUR tax dollars:

Daily Caller: Holder Spent Tax-Payer $ Supporting Anti-Zimmerman Protests - Fox Nation


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Soory but I really want a link to that claim. And Trayvon had no clue that GZ had a gun until after the fight had already started. Trayvon walked right up to George's truck. He obviously wasn't that afraid. He certainly wasn't so afraid that he hid at home. Educate yourself before you start this shit, Ravi.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Went to bffs so she could tivo/ catch up last night with a yell partner.

Pissed all over again.  So under judges cell logic if a pedophile has kid porn on his computer she would throw it out because a 7 year old could hack the password, change file extensions, encrypt and hide thousands of photos and porn on the pedophiles computer.

Have I got that right?

Shit I just screwed my new phone spell check from the Jodi trial on "pedophile"


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Don't assume that I'm on anyone's side here...I'm not hoping for a conviction, nor an acquittal.
> GZ might have been assaulted, I don't know.
> But,* the fact remains, it happened because GZ was suspicious of TM*.
> 
> He wouldn't have been there otherwise.



To the bolded...why?

To the underlined, Zimmerman lived there, so why shouldn't he have 'been there'?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Went to bffs so she could tivo/ catch up last night with a yell partner.
> 
> Pissed all over again.  So under judges cell logic if a pedophile has kid porn on his computer she would throw it out because a 7 year old could hack the password, change file extensions, encrypt and hide thousands of photos and porn on the pedophiles computer.
> 
> ...



need more tequila ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXRZ5c6I-vo]nobody cares what you think - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> *  Did I miss anything? *​
> Arghhhhhhh, over 600 posts since the last time I checked in.
> 
> Hate it when life gets in the way of a trial



You missed the commentary about the attorneys straddling life size dolls in the court room?  

Tsk, Tsk.



legaleagle_45 said:


> *THIS BITCH IS MINE!!!*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


LOLz!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That should be a criminal offense huh ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > *  Did I miss anything? *​
> ...



With coverage like this, who would want to be sequestered in the jury?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Obama and his tyrannical sidekick Holder, promoting racial tension and race wars using YOUR tax dollars:
> 
> Daily Caller: Holder Spent Tax-Payer $ Supporting Anti-Zimmerman Protests - Fox Nation



Why does the black community want more violence?


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Don't assume that I'm on anyone's side here...I'm not hoping for a conviction, nor an acquittal.
> ...



If you truly believe that GZ just happened to be in that place at that time because he wanted to go for a walk to stretch his legs then I can't help you.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



It's telling.  It's what he was actually doing there, Trayvon became a suspect, how?  

Walking while Black.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think just walking did it


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It's probably not too often you see a late teen taking a leisurely stroll in the rain these days...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Drizzle.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



I haven't negged you in a while Marc. Enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Looking in houses.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Google "text of Florida stand your ground law" and you'll see what the law is....not to mention that Martin didn't "walk right up to Z's truck" rather Z's truck followed Martin and he circled around it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



lots of recent crime in the area. He was victimized by history


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Went to bffs so she could tivo/ catch up last night with a yell partner.
> ...



Nah we're doing summer ale.  All good.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama and his tyrannical sidekick Holder, promoting racial tension and race wars using YOUR tax dollars:
> ...



The real question is what does racial divide do to an already polarized American electorate and why would a sitting US President and his Admin promote it?

MARXISM- chaos..  We just had this Administration ORDER government employees to turn on one another - just as we saw in Nazi Germany.. This Administration is purposely inciting hatred and division between Americans.. We already have LEFTISTS on this forum who are all too happy to betray and harm fellow Americans who don't tow the MARXIST line.. It's all a consolidated effort.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



My mother was/is of the 'no guns in this house' school. 

So, while I agree that those who are properly trained and have the temperament to be judicious and/or responsible in using them can/should, I don't have the experience and knowledge myself.
I have observed fights among/between middle school students. Things get intense--that much I know. Plenty of profanity--this was considered unexceptional.  

Whatever was said by either party--that doesn't carry much weight with me.

The use of the dummy to illustrate for either side was confusing to me. 

Hopefully the jurors can sort this out. 

O'Mara reiterated in his press conference--'Self defense is self defense.' 

I taught some pretty incorrigible kids  and would hate to learn that any of them had been killed. There wasn't much that anyone seemed to be able to say or do for some. They really hated me or so they said. So tired of all the hating---but that is just me and some insight into why this case is of interest to me. fwiw.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't understand "Marxism" and why anyone would want to become a part of it. We'd be better off peacefully debating on ways to better our own nation.

We should debate our inner-city violence
we should debate our failing schools
we should debate our energy problems

We're becoming a nation that can't talk to each other...A nation of extremes. Why does the left not believe self defense should be used? That seems to be a rather extreme position that favors the attackers right to attack and kill you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > 1. It isn't illegal to come up to someone to ask a question
> ...



I would love it if a liberal actually stopped by this thread and actually considered the facts.  The fact that all you can do is spew rhetoric instead of substance is quite telling. You cannot see past your own bias to make a clear determination. All you know is that Zimmerman is a bad man and he must be punished! Actually, it doesn't freaking matter what race one or the other was, attacking or assaulting someone is wrong. Taking life is justifiable (such as with Zimmerman's case) as long as there is a reason for it. But in every other case, killing is wrong. Someone could be all the colors of the rainbow and still kill someone, but since you see things through your tinted eyes, you only see one color not all of them. 

Now, it would help if you did a lot of growing up, and a lot less trolling about things that exceed your comprehension.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Drizzle.





> Larry Donner: The night was hot, wait no, the night, the night was humid. The night was humid, no wait, hot, hot. The night was hot. The night was hot and wet, wet and hot. The night was wet and hot, hot and wet, wet and hot; that's humid. The night was humid.
> -----
> Larry Donner: The night was dry, yet it was raining.
> -----
> Mrs. Lift: The night was sultry.



Throw Mamma from the Train.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



This point was evaporated for me with Foxys excellent point about checking out suspicious or unusual people in the area.  There are no breakins where I live but I routinely follow or report weird stuff and ill do it again in five minutes if I see something. I bet all of us have or would. Neighborhood watch,  breakins not even withstanding.

I just do it because its out of the ordinary... much less "suspicious"


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You're always going to have the paid RACIAL pimps from the left who post and promote division and hatred on all forums. They are a well oiled machine, the left.. See it for what it is and continue to fight back ;-)


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I don't understand "Marxism" and why anyone would want to become a part of it. We'd be better off peacefully debating on ways to better our own nation.
> 
> We should debate our inner-city violence
> we should debate our failing schools
> ...



The left won't even admit minorities are responsible for doing anything wrong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I don't understand "Marxism" and why anyone would want to become a part of it. We'd be better off peacefully debating on ways to better our own nation.
> 
> We should debate our inner-city violence
> we should debate our failing schools
> ...



Lets just put it this way, people would much rather stay in their corner and not change the status quo. A good example is this trial.  Regardless of facts, testimony, or otherwise, people will believe what they want to believe. There is no use in appealing to a closed mind, Matthew.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Fighting back is good to a point. You can hit a drunk man as hard as you want, but he will still remain drunk. Reasoning with the unreasonable is like trying to make a river flow uphill. It's wasted effort.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

I will concede that Zimmerman could have gotten rid of li'l Trayvon without firing a shot.  All he had to do was offer him a job.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I will concede that Zimmerman could have gotten rid of li'l Trayvon without firing a shot.  All he had to do was offer him a job.



or started reading the Bible to him.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 10, 2013)

So the prosecution is still trying to come across as believable? 

Why are they wasting all this money? There are hungry kids in Fla.

And don't even get me started on that freak judge


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> So the prosecution is still trying to come across as believable?
> 
> Why are they wasting all this money? There are hungry kids in Fla.



It's their job. They have to do what their bosses tell them to do and their bosses want the black community to be appeased.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Or ask him where he can go to buy the good stuff.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question, you deflected, which in a round about way does answer my question.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > So the prosecution is still trying to come across as believable?
> ...



Well, ya. The media is a slave master fo sho


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Or ask him if where he can go to buy the good stuff.



Traffic.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It really brings back some memories that I prefer to forget.

I was afraid many times. That does something to a person or it affected me. 

Don't go looking for trouble about the only advice I could offer to either party.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I agree.. I'm listening to Mark Levin tonight.. he's fed up too and his program is all about restoring liberty through the law-  I'm with him..I'll never surrender my country to these Marxists, no matter how frustrating it is. Like he said, things can change-- such as the make up of the SCOTUS. We all have to get off of our dead asses and mobilize.. if we have to drive people to the polls ourselves..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Or ask him where he can go to buy the good stuff.



M's dad's girlfriend (whose house M was headed to) has a sister who deals it. She has been in trouble for that. M didn't have to look or go too far for it (just to the house he was headed to).

Forgot to add - that sister lives in that house as well.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Door to door is not a bad idea... just don't hold 'em hostage or anything.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Or ask him where he can go to buy the good stuff.
> ...



See... GZ could have made a drug bust. What are the odds TM walked around the car to the door window to see if GZ rolled it down to make a buy.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



LOL Neva.. I'm a petite girl.. I couldn't hold anyone hostage, not even my doggie! ;-) But I can get out , along with friends in my age group and make certain our generation knows the truth. All of us should be doing this on every level possible.


----------



## manifold (Jul 10, 2013)

Mertex said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > On an unrelated note, he's still too much of a pussy to acknowledge he was full of shit when he claimed that Zimmerman said blacks always get away.
> ...



Bald faced lie 

No such thing aired on any tape dipshit.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of Special Prosecutor.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I answered it fully.
I don't want to waste time explaining to you the obvious inferences that can be drawn from what we *do* know happened that night...because they're obvious.

Once again, I don't have a position on his guilt or innocence.
My only point was that a kid is dead who shouldn't be and it's a damn shame.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

I asked a question earlier about the news conference "MOM" had today and I thought he said that there would be no rebuttal witnesses. Did I hear that right or was he saying the defense wasn't going to call any?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



It is--and there is a lesson to be learned here. Don't go around looking for a fight. I hope parents everywhere are teaching their kids this lesson.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I asked a question earlier about the news conference "MOM" had today and I thought he said that there would be no rebuttal witnesses. Did I hear that right or was he saying the defense wasn't going to call any?



possibly an ATF agent they were trying to get a hold of but it's iffy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



It shows his attitude, his mindset. Which is a huge deal here. He thought he was killing a bad guy, not an ordinary teenager. He made a statement that he wished there could have been another way and he "didn't have to kill" Trayvon. What bull shit. He's convinced himself and apparently a lot of others who are wannabe murderers of black kids that there was no other way to deal with this situation than kill an ordinary kid who went to the store for candy and  a drink.  His mindset, his attitude toward Trayvon, his belief that Trayvon was a bad guy, a "suspect" goes to how he handled the situation and felt justified in following and eventually killing an unarmed, innocent citizen who was just minding his own business and had every right to be where he was doing what he was doing. Next time one of you Zimmerman supporters are out for a walk in the evening, just remember, you are nothing more than target practice for some spaz gun toting wanna be cop on anti-depressants.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



the state has used as of today three different claims 

first was he was racist that didnt make it into court 

then 2 zimmerman was the aggressor with zimmerman atop of martin 

then as of 3 today they have conceded that martin is atop of zimmerman 

but was trying to get away 

the change up alone is reasonable doubt


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Don't worry--I don't try to beat people up. I know full well they might have a gun.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I asked a question earlier about the news conference "MOM" had today and I thought he said that there would be no rebuttal witnesses. Did I hear that right or was he saying the defense wasn't going to call any?
> ...



If the prosecution calls a rebuttal witness and asks him/her questions, does the defense get to ask questions of the rebuttal witness as well?

I know this is a stupid question, I just know nothing about how this stuff works


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



You realize, of course, it was not Trayvon looking for a fight; it was Zimmerman looking for a fight.  Trayvon was minding his own business. He had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. It was Zimmerman who was totally in the wrong, whose behavior was totally out of line and who created the entire situation that ended Trayvon's life. Stop blaming the victim.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Too bad the gun toting Zimmerman never learned that.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Ex-Sanford police chief: Zimmerman probe 'taken away from us' - CNN.com


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



gun toting LOL. He damn near got killed by his own gun if Trayvon would beat him too it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



no--George was looking for thieves. He called the cops. I would do the same thing in a heartbeat and have on occasion.


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> one of your worst fails ever.



I'm always accused of failing by the right wing until I'm proven to be right by facts and events.  They always insist they are right and their policies are right, but they can't point to a single success during the last 30 years.  Unless a terrible recession, a ruined economy, trillions in debt, invading the wrong country and letting the mastermind of 9/11 go scott free are how they count their "successes".  Then, of course, they have been a great success.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I would love to see jerk offs like you stop putting words into people's mouth's and incorrectly claim (aka LIE) about people with whom you have a disagreement. I have no "bias" (certainly not to the level that you and your cohorts have) and I have made a clear determination; if zimmerman would not have gotten out of his truck to continue chasing and harassing Martin (by following him for no reason), we most likely would not be discussing this case. 
I have already stated that I don't care if zimmerman was black and Martin was white, that I would have the same sentiments. I guarantee that you and your cohorts WOULD DEFINITELY be singing another tune if the racial roles were reversed.  Once again you are wrong about "tinted eyes". 
Talk about "growing up" and "trolling"; take your own advice ASSHOLE! Oh and take your little bitch "negs" and shove it where the "sun don't shine" jerk off.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Travon never saw it coming.  You're just making up your own scenarios now.  Neither here nor there tho, the jury's getting the case and hopefully they're going to do the right thing.

Saying a little prayer that we don't have another OJ and Casey Anthony walking around free.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



You do know that Martin came looking for Zimmerman to confront him right? How do I know this? Martins friend said in sworn testimony that Martin told her he was behind the house he was staying. So, Martin went back to confront Zimmerman and was shot and killed 100 yards from where he was staying. Jeantel also said that she heard Martin say, "Why you following me for?" then she heard Zimmerman say, "What you doing around here?" then she heard a scuffle(my words) or "Grass Sounds"(Her words). That tells me and everyone else with any common sense that Martin Sucker Punched Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Hey!  Aren't you the "you're a fucking asshole you have your own thread so what the fuck are you doing out of your place" girl?

Just checking.
Edit for

CAPS on the QUOTE


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Yes, it is a damn shame that a kid is dead.

No, you didn't answer my question and your insistence that you did rings false.

I was asking why YOU thought the way you did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

You're a fucking idiot Phonoixopp. 

So it is against the law to walk up to someone to ask a question? People ask for directions from people all the time or a multitude of different things. This wasn't against the law...The case rest on 1. Who attacked who, 2. Did Zimmerman have a right to self defense?

There's little question that Trayvon was on top...

You just don't like it that Zimmerman wanted to do something about the break ins around that area. Crime is ok with you as long as it is done by a certain group of people...

Do understand this isn't away to draw businesses into that area.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 10, 2013)

A caller in Hannity's radio show said the Black Panther's are standing by and said if GZ is acquitted, they were going to take him out !!

I guess black's live by a different standard.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You know why this case is getting talked about ? Because Florida had settled the whole damn thing themselves and THEN THE FEDS caved to pressure from black sympathizers. It's the only reason charges were brought up. How are you gonna feel when some racial group doesn't like the way you were treated and tells the feds to intervene ? No worries. If they fuck with you like that I'll be right behind you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

[MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION].

Back at ya.

Sit down.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> A caller in Hannity's radio show said the Black Panther's are standing by and said if GZ is acquitted, they were going to take him out !!
> 
> I guess black's live by a different standard.



I'm sorry--thats' racist. Go to jail. Obama says so


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> A caller in Hannity's radio show said the Black Panther's are standing by and said if GZ is acquitted, they were going to take him out !!
> 
> I guess black's live by a different standard.



They truly do...  This is why they're disadvantaged as they accept violence instead of working things out @ logic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Wahhhh, uhhh (sniff, cough), waahhhh!!!! Someone gave me a spanking and I can't take it! RRRRAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!

Oh grow up. I'm not lying about anything, I am diligently watching this trial as most observant people do. You have completely lost whats left of that mind of yours. Meanwhile you come on a thread lambasting me for not agreeing with you. I have you on ignore for a reason. Your temper tantrums are amusing to say the least.

"Asshole?" You just called me an "asshole?" Hah! Weren't you people just saying for the better part of three weeks that such terms were racist? Holy Moses! Aren't you quite the hypocrite? Enjoy the return neg, twerp. I hope you enjoyed getting slapped around, stop by again if you feel masochistic again.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


But you posited a reaction by conservatives.  A reaction that is without foundation, btw. Who gave Juan Williams a job after NPR canned him for non PC language?  Who supported him morally?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> I would love to see jerk offs like you stop putting words into people's mouth's and incorrectly claim (aka LIE) about people with whom you have a disagreement.


You mean like you just did when you claimed that conservatives would support the white man no matter what?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm looking at the evidence...None of it supports the state against Zimmerman.

1. Trayvon attacked Zimmerman
2. Trayvon was on top beating Zimmerman
3. Zimmerman used his gun 

Is it illegal to us your gun?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> lilburnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > A caller in Hannity's radio show said the Black Panther's are standing by and said if GZ is acquitted, they were going to take him out !!
> ...



From SBPDL, these feral black people don't have impulse control and lack of future time-orientation. They are lacking, either from birth or circumstance.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



It's obviously *really* important to you that you get the last word in on this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Stand your ground means you are allowed to use deadly force without running away, it does not mean you can start a fight because you think the guy is mean. Feel free to prove me wrong by citing the exact portion of the Florida law that backs you up.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > lilburnjoe said:
> ...



They better gain some fast, as 1. They don't have a right to attack someone else and 2. They need to think about their future if they hope to gain advantage within society.


----------



## Robodoon (Jul 10, 2013)

Is this really important to you? ITS A GAME!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Please refrain from using your fighting words. When you say asshole it appears that you have a depraved mind. HA


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



What is it about this case that it brings out the brain dead?

You said Zimmerman was following Martin around.  That implies an extended period of pursuit.  There was no such thing.  Which is why I said you mischaracterized it.
Zimmerman followed Martin initially.  Then Martin saw him and ran away.

According to your version Martin ran around the corner (of what??) and stopped.  He was so..what?,,that he did not hear the obese Zimmerman puffing towards him.  Zimmerman confronted him around the corner of whatever it was and then..what?  Slammed his own head against the ground and then shot Martin?
Your version is bizarre and not based on anything except bias and misinformation.
But even if it were accurate, the only question is whether Zimmerman was legitimately in fear for his life when he shot.  And the answer is still yes.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You're a fucking idiot Phonoixopp.
> 
> So it is against the law to walk up to someone to ask a question? People ask for directions from people all the time or a multitude of different things. This wasn't against the law...The case rest on 1. Who attacked who, 2. Did Zimmerman have a right to self defense?
> 
> ...



Actually Matthew;you are a dishonest idiot with a racial chip on your shoulder against "the Blacks", anyone who is honest can see it by your posts and the threads that you start. 

Do people purposely follow someone who is trying to avoid them and ask them for directions? If someone follows me and I try to avoid them and then they leave their vehicle in order to confront me, a rational person would see that there's a potential threat and either have a flight or fight response.  

There are plenty of people who start fights (like zimmerman did) and get their asses kicked.

Once again this demonstrates  the way that you , templar, and the rest of your bigoted cohorts, lie and try to make an incorrect pretext about what someone "thinks" or "feels". Show me a post where I stated this bunk that you posted: "You just don't like it that Zimmerman wanted to do something about the break ins around that area. Crime is ok with you as long as it is done by a certain group of people..." . Good luck in trying to find a post of mine back up another one of your lies, you fucking idiot matthew.

Thanks for the laugh............................asshole.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



only for the moment.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


Ya know, some days I just can't be bothered engaging in back and forth argument over an obvious but meaningless point that inevitably descends into grappling over minutiae and semantics and results in no-one changing their stance.
This will be just such an argument, and this is one of those days...sorry.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Well,  pheonix has been reported. I suggest the rest of you keep your distance.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I'm gonna guess you don't understand why people accuse you of deflecting.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 10, 2013)

So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.


----------



## Antares (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot Phonoixopp.
> ...



Golly Phoenix...you a badass?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Ah, he's good at projection when he's not busy deflecting.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot Phonoixopp.
> ...



Nobody knows if TM was truly acting suspicious or not. Nobody knows if GZ started the fight. With these aspects agreed upon, you have evidence to look at. The evidence, testimony and physical evidence, supports GZ's account. The fact that the prosecution continues to give different scenarios about the incident promotes reasonable doubt.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.



The only thing that matters is DOES THE STATE HAVE A CASE THAT IS WITHOUT "QUESTION" against Zimmerman. So he will walk. Enjoy your riots and murders of innocent people sick bastard.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.



IN this country we're afforded the RIGHT to decide. Any seasoned attorney knows that if they don't have to put their client on the witness stand, ABSOLUTELY don't do it. You're just pissed that Zimmerman has been shown to be innocent and your leftist lynching party has been shown to be nothing more than RACE WHORES.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.
> ...



I think you're overconfident in the outcome.  As anyone with experience can tell you, juries are unpredictable.  And the simple fact is that Zimmerman was stalking Martin.  That doesn't look too good to most people, ESPECIALLY women (all the jurers are women) who tend to have a lot more experience with stalkers than men do.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.



Zimmerman is so confident that the States case hasn't been proven that he feels that there's no point to testifying.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.
> ...



I'm not pissed.  And Zimmerman has been shown to be innocent, either.  Maybe not guilty, but definitely not innocent.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Someone with a beer belly could be considered "obese", I have seen plenty of overweight people run around and play sports (pick up basketball, softball, handball, tennis, boxing,etc.). What if Martin didn't run away and he was just walking away? He was still trying to avoid zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



oh lord----there was no stalking. It didn't even come up at the trial.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



We have the right to self defense in this country. If some punkazz biatch who looks for trouble comes and starts it, he just may end up dead. Guess what?! Leave people the fuck alone.. think you can simply hit and attack someone simply because you don't like them or you're pissed about something? WRONG ANSWER.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Has. Yes he has. Unfortunate typo for you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



It was debunked actually.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



My guess is it's because people are idiots looking for an argument where there is none.
My guess is it's because people take an entrenched position on limited evidence and then shout about it at everyone around them - not to try to convince others, nor to consider other arguments, but to be the loudest because as we all know, the loudest one wins the argument.
My guess is it's because people don't accept any grey - there're only black and white and any evidence that introduces any grey must be shouted down.

They are my guesses anyway.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



And besides everyone has an opinion at this point in the case and we all know each other's.  I don't need to hear it 25 times to understand it is how the other person feels about it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 10, 2013)

Crazy Scot - 

The lawyers have all gone to bed so I'll attempt a quick 'spanation of what I think happens next.  

The State thinks it may want to call one rebuttal witness.  It's an ATF agent who arrested GZ 8 years ago on assault charges.  But the charges were reduced, GZ completed some anger management classes, and the charges were dropped.  If they call him, then the defense can question him.  They will probably not call him and will not present a rebuttal case.  If no rebuttal by State, then no surrebuttal by defense.  Done with testimony.

The lawyers are set to convene at 9AM tomorrow to discuss jury instructions.  At 1PM the State will present their closing argument by Bernie.  Friday morning the defense will present their closing by Mark O'Mara followed by a final rebuttal argument by John Guy for the State.  Then the jury gets to deliberate.  

Hope that helped answer your questions.  Which, I'm sorry, I have now forgotten.  Too long a day.......


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Funny how these people listen to the talking heads instead of the evidence. lol


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Lot's of assumptions ^^ in your post.
 

I asked an honest question.

You could have answered with something like, "I think he is a guilty MoFo end of story".

I would have accepted your answer.

It's that simple.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Nobody can prove he was stalked. Nobody can prove if TM was suspicious or not. With all the evidence presented, and the multiple scenarios presented by the prosecution, there is reasonable doubt. Opinions about stalking, and who started the fight and wanna-be cops, don't prove anything.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

When this is over can we please have 24 hour, 7 days a week onslot of news stories on the Chicago genocide of black men? If not then why not?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> When this is over can we please have 24 hour, 7 days a week onslot of news stories on the Chicago genocide of black men? If not then why not?



No money or political capital in it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry for the call out up there.  I'm not a cat fighter, I'm a wait for the rope.  That was a personal attack wrong waiting to be righted.  Patience.

This case is a TRAGEDY no doubt about it.  The tragedy started in 2010 when his "family" and support system and stability went away during his most crucial years.  My bro is 7 years and 363 days younger than I am.  So he had to deal with crap and be left "alone" when the unit fell apart.

It is a tragedy on all sides.

1 man will never have a life again, one almost man is dead during due to a tragic incident.   

That's it.

It happens a lot that's not in the media and never ever goes to POTUS, Fed level.

This is a sad event that gained national race and political notoriety because the Agendas made it the catalyst for their cause.

This is - as it boils down to it - a tragic incident.

Remove everything else - agenda, race, politics and just watch the evidence and what the jury saw as evidence.

This is a case of tragedy.   But absolutely no reason someone should burn for it unless you're standing on an agenda.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Sarah-This is the first time I've seen idb post in this thread. 
idb claims he doesn't have a position.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> When this is over can we please have 24 hour, 7 days a week onslot of news stories on the Chicago genocide of black men? If not then why not?



Not enough racism.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



So now you admit he followed him: "Zimmerman followed Martin initially."  You said it. Now how do you know he ever stopped following him? 

Have you looked at a map of the area?  Your explanation makes no sense.  From the map I have seen Zimmermans car was down a block and out of sight from where the shooting occurred.  So clearly Zimmerman followed him from his car to where the shooting occurred.  According to the Zimmerman 911 call it was raining out so yes it's quite possible the weather was loud and he didn't hear him.  

I'm basing what I'm saying on the Zimmerman 911 call and where his car and the shooting was.  How is the bias or misinformation?

So tell me something.  Your out for a walk in your neighborhood and some guy harasses you.  He ends up punching you and a fight starts.  You start winning and the guy pulls a gun and shoots and kills you.   Should he be charged with anything?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

White man on life support after hammer attack by two black teens near Sanford, FL

WAIT?? The race of the black perps were withheld on purpose as policy?? SINCE fucking when??


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



But I've already told you, I don't have an opinion because I don't know all the facts.
How can I be any plainer?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Where's the FUCKING OUTRAGE by the leftist race whores?~! I can't hear you!?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

I truly feel that is the story that deserves this much attention. I find it sad how a street thug attacking a Hispanic is somehow turned into a white/black thing...And somehow deserving of all the attention.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



"Let the Lord of Chaos Rule"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> White man on life support after hammer attack by two black teens near Sanford, FL
> 
> WAIT?? The race of the black perps were withheld on purpose as policy?? SINCE fucking when??



This is how they keep control of blacks. Through making them blindly hate whites. There's no justice for whites that are attacked by blacks.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.



Why on earth would any attorney expose their client to the stand when the Prosecution has already put his side of the story on the record?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Roo said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Nah, I just call it the way I see it and I am quite often correct.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

The left have created an entitled attitude amongst their base.. "You're entitled to beat up a white man if he pisses you off... you're entitled to mock a white man, harm him, debase him."  So now we have thugs walking around thinking it's ok to physically attack people and then when they end up dead, the left cries FOUL.. It's the same old stank shit, different day. We're all suppose to just let the left do whatever the fuck it wants and shut our mouths. Too bad that will never happen.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Here is the Permalink that shows I DID ask you a question that you were too YELLOW to answer. Yep, looking at your avatar you really are YELLOW. No wonder you like ZImmerman so much. Cowards sure like to cover for each other.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7509733-post495.html

I see that you are only using one lobe of your already challenged brain; You want to apply SYG to ZImmerman.. and NO ...he doesn't have a case. Martin DID have a case for SYG and he used the only weapon he had... his fists. From that perspective he was justified in doing whatever he did to GZ.
I doubt if you will "GET IT"since your biased  defective mind is incapable of grasping anything more complex than A Faux News broadcast!@.

I'm done with you....I don't like foul mouth idiots anyway....you have wasted too much of my time with your low classed yellow bellied banter!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



There is no evidence that zimmerman was stalking martin. If there was, he would have been charged with stalking. He wasn't. Stalking requires repeated behavior. Even if the prosecution proves that he followed Trayvon, it wouldnt fit the stalking law since he only followed him one time.

I wish you people would try to understand the facts and the law. We are such a freakin uneducated society who thinks they are.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > So, Zimmerman doesn't take the stand in his own defense?  I guess they figured that he would hurt his own cause.  Frankly, I don't think that's a vote of confidence in his story or how he tells it in mock cross examinations.
> ...



Devastating common sense.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well,  pheonix has been reported. I suggest the rest of you keep your distance.



LOL! You guys can't take what you dish out ha? Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The left have created an entitled attitude amongst their base.. "You're entitled to beat up a white man if he pisses you off... you're entitled to mock a white man, harm him, debase him."  So now we have thugs walking around thinking it's ok to physically attack people and then when they end up dead, the left cries FOUL.. It's the same old stank shit, different day. We're all suppose to just let the left do whatever the fuck it wants and shut our mouths. Too bad that will never happen.



"But if a white man should ever bring harm on you, scream racism."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That's debateable.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Now we have these same RACE pimps inciting rage and threatening violence. Do you morons think we're just going to sit back and let you loot our businesses, burn our towns, rob our homes, beat or families with no response? People will defend themselves, period.. so remember that before you walk around fucking with everyone because you think you're somehow entitled to.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



There's that old saying about broken clocks being right twice a day, in pheonix's case, there ain't no hands on the clock!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What evidence and testimony supports zimmerman's account?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > The left have created an entitled attitude amongst their base.. "You're entitled to beat up a white man if he pisses you off... you're entitled to mock a white man, harm him, debase him."  So now we have thugs walking around thinking it's ok to physically attack people and then when they end up dead, the left cries FOUL.. It's the same old stank shit, different day. We're all suppose to just let the left do whatever the fuck it wants and shut our mouths. Too bad that will never happen.
> ...



I actually feel sorry for the white male today. He is discriminated against, mocked, attacked, ridiculed, dared to defend himself, called every name in the book. These fucking loons have created an atmosphere of sheer hatred. I'm a white female.. I go to the range every month, without fail. I have a healthy respect for weapons and have been exposed to them since I was a child.  You fuck with me you better well prepared. Everyone has the right to walk the streets safely.. when you come looking for trouble, you just may fucking find it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> But I've already told you, I don't have an opinion because I don't know all the facts.
> How can I be any plainer?



I'll chalk this one up as some type of communication/language barrier issue.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

O'Mara said he had filed 6 sanctions against the prosecution related to discovery issues, including the 900 page report from the State's IT representative which was prepared in January and not received by the defense until June.

Is this a basis for appeal or is it another matter?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Sad how this became a political issue...We're judging Zimmerman by current laws that say that he had a right to self defense.

You're welcome to fight for gun laws and laws favorable to people beating others up. Doesn't make any sense but you can surely do that.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

As I stated earlier since the jury already believed Martin was on top of Zimmerman the prosecution has conceded that in their display today when the "use of force" "expert" testified.
Another double edge sword for the prosecution as they are trying anything to salvage something out his case. Their admission with their demonstration of Martin on top is a last attempt to at least get possibly a manslaughter conviction. Their admission that Martin on top almost throws out the murder charge.
First the "use of force" witness, a private detective was a mistake for the defense and I would bet West was the one that wanted this guy. I have been a licensed private detective since 1982 and over the last 15 years the trend has been for everyone to be an "expert" specializing in something. And in most cases it is borderline bogus. This guy did nothing to help the defense and was made to look foolish on cross. But it was a wash.
Now on to the change of tactics of the prosecution. First their argument was that Zimmerman ran down Martin and an altercation happened and Zimmerman was the aggressor. That has fallen apart as indicated by the prosecution on top of the dummy today admitting that Martin was on top. So the argument will be correctly by the defense that NOW the prosecution has contributed and supported TWO DIFFERENT possibilities.
And sports fans that is reasonable doubt as to the murder charge 100%. Additionally, the fact that the defense was NOT given the 700 page forensic report of Martin's phone until 6 months after it was hidden by the prosecution and the government examiner had to hire an attorney to expose that and only then was the defense given that on the eve of trial is a massive reversible error on behalf of the Judge in not sanctioning the prosecution and allowing that in as evidence.
The prosecution now knows that the evidence is strong that Martin was on top of Zimmerman so that the jury accepts that. That was exposed fully today.
Folks, you can see first hand the abusive power of the government and their vast resources in the methods of this prosecution. They are not interested in facts and justice. Additionally, the Judge has bent over backwards to allow it.
However, I will support the jury verdict. Amazing the support from the left in this as the poor, the helpless, the down and out are the victims of these abuses of government power 90% of the time. It confirms that the left is not interested in any of that. Martin is black and since there was a lot of racism in this country 60 years ago a "white Hispanic" must pay no matter what the evidence. 
Which proves that they are not really interested in curbing injustice and changing the abuses of government power against the poor and helpless.
All the are interested in is blaming someone for something and getting publicity.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I never said he didnt follow him. I said your statement he "followed him around" mischaracterized what happened.
Which was:


> Zimmerman said he was driving to the grocery store when he spotted Trayvon Martin walking through the neighborhood. Zimmerman's father said that, while his son was not on duty that night as Neighborhood Watch captain, there had been many break-ins and he thought it suspicious that someone he didn't recognize was walking behind the town homes instead of on the street or the sidewalk. Zimmerman therefore called a non-emergency police line to report Martin's behavior and summon police.[188][189] During the call, Zimmerman told the dispatcher that Martin was "coming to check me out."[100] A source to the Orlando Sentinel said in May that Zimmerman told investigators that at one point Martin circled his vehicle,[Note 7] and he rolled up his window to avoid a confrontation.[185][190]
> 
> After telling the police dispatcher that Martin "ran,"[191] Zimmerman left his vehicle to determine his location and ascertain in which direction Martin had fled.[185][192] The dispatcher asked if Zimmerman was following Martin, and Zimmerman replied "Yeah." Then the dispatcher said, "OK, we don't need you to do that." Zimmerman replied with "OK" and stated that Martin got away.[191] After a discussion about where Zimmerman would meet police, the call ended, and Zimmerman told investigators he was returning to his vehicle when Martin approached him from his left rear and confronted him.[185][186] According to Zimmerman, Martin then punched him in the face, knocking him down, and began beating his head against the sidewalk.[185][186] Zimmerman said he called out for help while being beaten, and at one point Martin covered his mouth to muffle the screams.[185][186] According to Zimmerman's father, during the struggle while Martin was on top of Zimmerman, Martin saw the gun his son was carrying and said something to the effect of "You're gonna die now" or "You're gonna die tonight" and continued to beat Zimmerman.[184] Zimmerman and Martin struggled over the gun, and Zimmerman shot Martin once in the chest at close range, in self-defense.[185][186][187]



Martin ran away.  Zimmerman got out of the car to see where he had gone.  How far did he go from the car?  I don't know.  But then Martin, who had run away, suddenly re-appeared and confronted Zimmerman.
So saying Zimmerman "followed him around" is not accurate.

Do you think Zimmerman, much shorter than Martin and in worse shape, started punching Martin? If so for what reason?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



As long as I am able, I shall never fear to defend myself from a black man, should he ever try something as foolish as attacking me. If he dies, that's not my problem. Actions beget consequences!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, your mistake was posting here at all.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 10, 2013)

rdean just went off the deep end...
Where would we be today if....

Trevon just kept walking away...
Trevon called 911 
Trevon did not confront someone who had a gun.
Trevon did not attack George Zimmerman...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


That's the advice your boy zimmemrn should have followed, instead he chose to follow and harass that kid. zimmerman was the adult with the firearm, he should have definitely kept his distance as Martin wasn't committing any crime.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 10, 2013)

What the fuck does any of this have to do with Twinkies?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



He's not my boy and he had every right to defend himself. Go try that shit again with someone.. You'll find the same results. Like I said , no one is going to roll over and let you fuckers simply beat them up..  Mind your own fucking biznez then you won't have to worry about being 6ft under.. otherwise roll the fucking dice and choose your victim carefully.


----------



## idb (Jul 10, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > But I've already told you, I don't have an opinion because I don't know all the facts.
> ...



Yeah well, English is my second language...I don't actually have a first language....


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



I'm sure it is especially if one has the same or similar mindset as some of our resident bigots here who have a racial chip on their shoulders.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



How did Zimmerman "harass" Martin?  He did keep his distance.  There is no evidence he wanted to do anything other than watch what Martin was doing while he was "acting weird" and report to police.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The forensics testimony backs that GZ's story is plausible. The only eye witness stated he saw TM onto of GZ throwing punches and that GZ was yelling at help. The state has never once put a factual scenario of how else GZ's injuries could have occurred. There is no scenario that the state has provided that is any more reasonable than that. So even if they find one that a juror says could be exactly as likely as that account, the tie would go to reasonable doubt.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That would be you and MarcATL.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The prosecution on top of the dummy today supports his account that Martin was on top, same as the eye witness. 
The forensic evidence offered by the defense's medical examiner.
Your team's medical examiner was a joke and if you do not know and admit that you are no so bright.
That confirmed all of what Zimmerman stated to police and all of that was gone over how many times in this trial?
32 or 33?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



So says the resident:






amongst other things.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Thankfully most of us dont have your mindset.


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2013)

Rozman said:


> rdean just went off the deep end...
> Where would we be today if....
> 
> Trevon just kept walking away...
> ...



Trevon "ran" away.  Wasn't that good enough?  We know he ran because Zimmerman said so in his "call".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...








Dumbest question of the month award goes to: Pheonixops! Congratulations!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

I remember when I played ball when the other guy was getting his ass worn out and was running out of gas. Many times it WAS ME that was getting my ass kicked by my opponent and I was running out of gas.
And when I was beaten fairly after the game I went and shook the hand of that man that wore my ass out.
And the times that the other guy lost the good sports, the men with character would come over and congratulate me.
But sometimes you would get a guy that got his ass wore out and he would be crying to the ref the whole game "they are cheating, he jumped offside, he is holding me."
And then after the game they would run like a 5 year old to the locker room. 
Same as here. Many here are getting their asses kicked. 
I know it because they are now calling us "racists, resident bigots" and worse.
So you 5 year old whiny bitches, go run off and cry to your mama.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Isn't QuickHit's defense the same that GZ is trying to use now? So, we should buy it for you, but for GZ we must agree that he is a loser sociopath??? This guy is hilarious!!!!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's the bitch of it. You have trouble making punks roaming the streets looking to rob and harm people..regardless of skin color, that's an absolute fact. If I'm walking down a street and you fuck with me, I'm going to warn you to move on and go away or I will be forced to defend myself. If you don't fucking listen and attack me, you're a dead azz... as simple as that. So suffice to say, do what most self respecting Americans do. Work hard, respect others.. then you won't find yourself in that predicament. It's rather fucking simple.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Who in the hell are you talking to? Try what "shit" again? Who are "you fuckers"? Is that "biznez" a typo or is it something else? Where do you people come up with that insane shit? 
It's pretty comical though thanks for the laugh! "Ladygunslinger".............


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2013)

Rozman said:


> What the fuck does any of this have to do with Twinkies?



I just thought the Twinkies were funny.

Zimmerman will get off.  He will be terribly harassed.  No one wants a man who murders children living next door.  Would you?  Next time, it might not be a black kid.

No one wanted Dan White living by them.  He was chased from community to community.  The same will happen to Zimmerman.  Dan White committed suicide.  I suspect the same will happen to Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

rdean said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean just went off the deep end...
> ...



He went and hid for a few minutes and returned to beat the shit out of George. Check out the evidence that even the prosecution agrees with.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



kill whitey


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I didn't stutter nor did I mince my words..I was talking to you and anyone else who thinks you're entitled to beat people.. I don't give a damn if you're black, white, red, brown, yellow. It's all the same to me. Respect people, period or face the consequences.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



So you don't think that following someone who is trying to avoid you is harassment? How did he keep his distance when he got out of his truck to follow Martin? How was Martin allegedly "acting weird", walking down the street?


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well look at a map of where the car was and where the  shooting happened and you'll see he was quite far from his car.  Your posting the Zimmerman side of the story like it is the truth.  It may be, but you certainly cannot say it is for sure.

How do you know that Martin suddenly reappeared?  We don't know that.  It could be Zimmerman followed and caught up to him.   Why would Martin run away just to come back?  While possible, that doesn't make much sense.

Do you really think 17 year old Martin who was not doing anything wrong and had no history of violence attacked Zimmerman and was going to beat him to death on the street?  

Based on what Zimmerman says on the call I think it's quite possible that he caught up to Martin and had a verbal confrontation.  Maybe he called him a punk and a criminal and things escalated.  Next there is a fight and Zimmerman starts losing and ends up shooting the minor Martin.  I'm not a lawyer but to me I think you have to put the responsibility of such an incident on the adult.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What eye witness stated that it was zimmerman who yelling "help!"?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



So you believe the jury will convict Zimmerman of harassment?
Hate to spill the beans to you Moe but Zimmerman is not charged with harassment.
The jury believes Martin was NOT harassed by Zimmerman because of that.
Everyone knew that months ago. You are very late to the show.
Imagine that.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Where's your outrage over two teenage black boys beating the shit out of a white man and killing him with a hammer?? I can't hear you?!
Black Teens Beat 50 Year-Old White Man With Hammer Near Sanford, FL? Media Silent | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Prove anything you just said. You don't know anymore than anyone. You shout your opinion like it is the gospel. You don't know if he was acting suspicious or not, and you can't claim TM was trying to avoid him either. The only witness who said this is an admitted perjurer.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 10, 2013)

George Zimmerman will get off go back to his mixed hispanic, black and white community and no one will ever hear from him again.  He will not be harrassed.  He will not be noticed.

Black people will move on to the next outrage.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



John Good. Have you watched the trial? He said it couldn't have been the guy on top. Which as even the state is now contending was TM.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The only eye witness that testified.... The one who said he saw Trayvon on top of Zimmerman and Zimmerman was yelling for help.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's a crock of shit. What race do I allegedly have a chip on my shoulder against, my own race?  I find it funny that you Rabbi seem to remain silent when some of these folks make gross inaccurate blanket generalizations and insults against Black people. So you are hardly the arbiter of impartiality and "truth".


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Black Teens Beat 50 Year-Old White Man With Hammer Near Sanford, FL? Media Silent | The Gateway Pundit

Where are the RACE PIMPS in this thread and where is their outrage?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 10, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Zimmerman apparently was justified in responding with whatever he had. 

You feel Trayvan had every right to pummel somebody he hated because of his race. What does that say about you?

You know, I used to think most blacks were good people, those in my family and those I've met. Turns out most aren't. They can't let go of their racism. Until they do they'll always be in a constant state of turmoil. All of these years whites have been thinking that blacks think like they do. Now, thanks to the Obama Administration, we know the truth.  I don't see the difference between a racist black and a KKK member. They're carbon-copies of each other.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

This is NOTHING more than sheer racism. Trayvon happened to be black and so that's all that matters for the race pimps.. The facts do not matter.. JUST RACE. We can all see it with our own eyes.  Pathetic race baiting whores..  Hey, here's a clue for you race hustlers.. that dog no longer barks. Get a new job.. actually try working for a living. Gee, there's a fucking idea. Don't thank me..Free advice.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Black Teens Beat 50 Year-Old White Man With Hammer Near Sanford, FL? Media Silent | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> Where are the RACE PIMPS in this thread and where is their outrage?



I see your point on the media but these 2 were charged immediately.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That dummy was limp necked, so of course that grab by the shoulders and slam to the ground may have looked good to the casual observer! A more plausible demonstration would be if they grabbed the dummy by the ears and did it. If he was getting his head slammed that violently, how did he draw his weapon, take the safety off and shoot Martin? He didn't try to use his hands to stop  the alleged slamming?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Who ever that still thinks Zimmerman is guilty is racist against Hispanics. You're totally illogical.
> ...


6 in Florida



Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Check!



QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Horseshit.  The cameras have not been on the jury at all.



QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


They are in the courtroom.  They are never on camera.



QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


You said:

"Can you be more specific? Wouldn't you agree that GZ is at least a loser? You'd have to be to follow people around to try and feel self-important and spend half of your adult life calling the police on people for any reason."


..and you later offered to give grammar lessons.  I am convinced that you are a fucking idiot.

The question "wouldn't you agree..(that X is true)...?" implies that the poser of the question believes X is true.

As I said, you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 10, 2013)

idb said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



It must be the New Zealand accent!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Right back at you.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The prosecutor was on top of the dummy being Trayvon. The gun that was used has no safety.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Black Teens Beat 50 Year-Old White Man With Hammer Near Sanford, FL? Media Silent | The Gateway Pundit
> ...



How come we don't see MAD threads, stories every hour on the hour on our televisions? Where is Al Sharpton? Where are the resident librul race whores, MARC ATL and Phoenix Ops on this story? It was a crime of racial hatred.. Should it matter that the victim was white? Is he any less harmed???


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

It just occurred to me, in regards to Al Sharpton's involvement with this case and his career as a civil rights leader. Now, wasn't there a classic SNL sketch in the 70's where Chevy Chase used the offensive/racial negro names "Tarbaby", Spearchucker, and finally the "N" word? saying to Richard Pryor in a job interview. And who does Al Sharpton work for now? anyone find that rather peculiar? most of us were kids back then when we saw it, and I don't recall the Reverend calling for heads to roll on NBC after that sketch aired. But he doesn't seem to mind working for MSNBC now. (can anyone explain?)


----------



## FireFly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> And besides everyone has an opinion at this point in the case and we all know each other's.  I don't need to hear it 25 times to understand it is how the other person feels about it.



So would you vote guilty beyond reasonable doubt with a clear conscience if you were actually on the jury?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



LOL, that it's  coming from you is a real comedy.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Notice how Phoenix just skips over the white man being beaten to death by two black teens.. See, that's ok.. he was white after all.. Nothing to see here, move along. It's so transparent it makes glass look fucking fake.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



It would take away of my uniqueness. That's true. But the world could do with a few more people who are honest, logical, and look at evidence


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> I remember when I played ball when the other guy was getting his ass worn out and was running out of gas. Many times it WAS ME that was getting my ass kicked by my opponent and I was running out of gas.
> And when I was beaten fairly after the game I went and shook the hand of that man that wore my ass out.
> And the times that the other guy lost the good sports, the men with character would come over and congratulate me.
> But sometimes you would get a guy that got his ass wore out and he would be crying to the ref the whole game "they are cheating, he jumped offside, he is holding me."
> ...



Did they specifically call you a "racist, resident bigot"?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The world would be a better place if more people were honest, logical and cared about the evidence. Right now all the other side has is hate.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Wow, you have some "issues"! Why would you want to do that? Seek help!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



In your world, ignorance is BLISS isn't it !! The gun used uses the heavy trigger pull as the safety. 

Try knowing the facts before you speak.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



We have to make sure we aren't likewise compromised by hate.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> O'Mara said he had filed 6 sanctions against the prosecution related to discovery issues, including the 900 page report from the State's IT representative which was prepared in January and not received by the defense until June.
> 
> Is this a basis for appeal or is it another matter?



Just sanctions. Before trial is done.

Yes. The state played sleazy hide the discovery.  They didn't have anythingbso sleaze and cussing has been their case.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

OK, just for fun, I am Italian, and I am White, so does that make me a "White Italian"? is that different from being a "Tanned Italian"? or a "Dark Skinned Italian"?
What is your nationality? and how many forms of your nationality are there?
I would guess that there are probably 12 kinds of Hispanics in the USA, right?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



That's the problem with people with your mindset;you try to make a FALSE NARRATIVE. Where did I ever say that I think that I'm entitled to beat people? Find the post and quote, otherwise it shows that you are a liar, and that you most likely are backtracking because I called you on it. 

The four or five of you in this discussion, don't even have the integrity to be honest. Don't hide it, just state outright that you hate "them".


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Here's the bitch of it. You have trouble making punks roaming the streets looking to rob and harm people..regardless of skin color, that's an absolute fact. *If I'm walking down a street and you fuck with me,* I'm going to warn you to move on and go away or I will be forced to defend myself. If you don't fucking listen and attack me, you're a dead azz... as simple as that. So suffice to say, do what most self respecting Americans do. Work hard, respect others.. then you won't find yourself in that predicament. It's rather fucking simple.



It's funny that you say that, when it was your boy zimmerman who did just that with Martin............


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Question for TM advocates:
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Nope, I think that zimmerman will be convicted of a lesser charge. Below makes some sense to me:
Even If George Zimmerman Found Not Guilty Of Murder And Manslaughter, He Could Still Get 25 Years | Mediaite


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the bitch of it. You have trouble making punks roaming the streets looking to rob and harm people..regardless of skin color, that's an absolute fact. *If I'm walking down a street and you fuck with me,* I'm going to warn you to move on and go away or I will be forced to defend myself. If you don't fucking listen and attack me, you're a dead azz... as simple as that. So suffice to say, do what most self respecting Americans do. Work hard, respect others.. then you won't find yourself in that predicament. It's rather fucking simple.
> ...



Talk about a false narrative. You literally can't prove that! You think that, which is fine. However, there is no proof that GZ started any altercation. In fact, if you take your star witness Dee Dee/Diamond Eugene/Rachel Jeantel, TM started the verbal interaction.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 10, 2013)

I was completely shocked when I saw the judge of the Zimmerman trial act in such a reprehensible manner as she berated GZ about whether he would testify and how she completely trampled upon the right to counsel. 

IT WAS A TOTALLY DESPICABLE DISPLAY. IT WAS THE MOST CONDESCENDING DISPLAY I'VE SEEN FROM A JUDGE IN A LONG TIME IF NOT EVER. WORSE, IT TRAMPLED UPON DEFENDANT'S CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO COUNSEL.

I was already disgusted how the judge took no time to ponder the defense's case after the motion to dismiss had been argued and somehow, I was not surprised by this behavior from her.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfit-b7FU-U]Zimmerman Speaks: Judge Overrules Defense Objections, Grills Defendant If He Wants To Testify - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



No that is not harassment.  I'd suggest learning the legal definitions of these things before spouting more shit.
Martin had run off.  Zimmerman got out of his truck to see which way he went.  Martin was walking on the grass, peering into houses and such.  He wasnt walking like someone wanting to gt out of the rain.
So ZImmerman did not harass  Martin.  You made that up.

I've noticed the less intelligent posters here tend to fill in gaps in their own knowledge with words, terms, and descriptions that aren't in evidence but represent merely their own feelings.  It marks them as having inferior intelligence.


----------



## Meister (Jul 10, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> OK, just for fun, I am Italian, and I am White, so does that make me a "White Italian"? is that different from being a "Tanned Italian"? or a "Dark Skinned Italian"?
> What is your nationality? and how many forms of your nationality are there?
> I would guess that there are probably 12 kinds of Hispanics in the USA, right?



The lefties were caught with their pants down because of the media was caught with their pants down.
Right after this tragedy, the media made a big issue of it because they thought it was a white person who shot Trayvon....thinking that the name Zimmerman could only be that.  When it came to light the media had to change and called him a white Hispanic.....and went forward with their drum beat.
Fact being, that this type of thing happens quite often with a white on white or a black on black and never makes it in the first section of the newspaper.  But, because the media thought it was a black on white.....the pull out they "emotion card", and aren't willing to let go of it.
There just isn't enough evidence to honestly convict Zimmerman, but the media and the liberals are running on emotion to get this person convicted.  The media is ignoring the 800 pound elephant in the room that it isn't as cut and dry as they claim.
I wonder if Obama still would claim that Trayvon could be his son with everything that is known about that sweet angel of a "child" that he once claimed trayvon to be.


----------



## westwall (Jul 10, 2013)

She just gave them automatic grounds for an appeal if GZ is convicted.  She's a moron.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 10, 2013)

All you that think Zimmerman followed, caught up with and confronted Martin are leaving out one crucial issue...the time line.  Zimmerman had walked a significant distance from his vehicle (according to you... following Martin) and was almost BACK TO WHERE HE STARTED when Martin again came into the scene.  As I understand, it was about two minutes round trip for Zimmerman.  Why was Martin still there?  Why didn't he truck it on home if he feared the "creepy ass cracker"?  Do any of you Trayvon supporters have a valid answer to that?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Whoever wrote that article is a numbskull.
It makes sense to you because you are ignorant.  There is no doubt that Zimmerman killed Martin.  In a doubtful case perhaps those other charges might apply.  But here the fact that Zimmerman killed him is stipulated at the outset.  His reason was one of self defense.  The prosecution must prove that Zimmerman did not act in self defense to defeat the claim.  So far they have failed, utterly.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I "hate" them who?? Show me any racial threads I've been involved in here?! You can't but I can dig up COUNTLESS with you and MARC ATL in them, slinging hatred and racial divide.. You're race whores.. it's what you do.. you stir the pot, enflame and provoke others.. it serves your purpose and most likely pays you in real dollars.  Trayvon Martin chose the wrong fucking person to beat on and now he's dead.. it's a lesson that your skin color does not entitle you to harm others any more than mine does.. You don't get that because in your warped racist mindset, you believe blacks are entitled to hate whitey.. We see it now every where.. If Trayvon were white or Hispanic and had beaten someone and ended up dead, I would still hold the same fucking opinion.. He went looking for trouble and found it. See unlike you, I don't need someone's skin color to determine the truth.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



lol

you know what I mean


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



LOL, another silly thing coming from you!!! If the media was allegedly "silent" about it, how would I know about so I can express my outrage? 

Now, if it turns out that they are guilty,* I think that they should receive the maximum penalty for such a heinous act.* I didn't read the article so I don't know the circumstances, so I am commenting on the headline itself.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 10, 2013)

I have re-evaluated the judge.  She is biased against the defense.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Conservative media has reported it.. Not the national librul media but you already knew that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> She just gave them automatic grounds for an appeal if GZ is convicted.  She's a moron.



Anything is grounds for appeal. If you mean substantive grounds for appeal that would result in a mistrial, my amateur opinion is that that is not so.

Regardless, this judge's behavior was completely unprofessional and she should be subjected to disciplinary recourse.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



You have zero evidence for that scenario.  My scenario is based on the statements of someone who was there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



When did I state that my opinion was "gospel"? Did zimmerman state how Martin was allegedly acting "suspicious"? If TM wasn't avoiding zimmerman, why did zimmerman state something to the effect that "these.......always get away"? Why did zimmerman get out of the truck when he was told that they don't "need him to do that"? 

*Hes running.* [2:08]

911 dispatcher:

Hes running? Which way is he running?

911 dispatcher:

*Are you following him? *[2:24]

Zimmerman:

*Yeah.* [2:25]

911 dispatcher:

OK.

*We dont need you to do that.* [2:26]

Zimmerman:

OK. [2:28]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Libruls don't like it when you confront them with facts and the truth. 

Trayvon beat on another person and ended up dead.. regardless of skin color, if you physically threaten and harm another human being , the victim has every right to defend himself. He doesn't have to sit and allow you to smash his head to the point where he can no longer comprehend what's going on. If in this country we feel our life is being threatened, we have the absolute right to defend ourselves - including using a weapon. COLOR has nothing to fucking do with it.  No matter who you are, go beat on someone and find out just how fast you can end up like Trayvon Martin.


----------



## Gem (Jul 10, 2013)

What on Earth was she trying to accomplish?

She informed the defendant that he had the right not to answer any questions and then demanded that he answer questions?  When he obviously looked to his lawyer in need of conference...she demanded and answer...only to turn around a second later and tell him that she was "granting" him time to confer...as if he didn't have that right in the first place?

I don't understand what her objective was here...nor why she allowed herself to behave so unprofessionally towards the Defense.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Nope, I think that zimmerman will be convicted of a lesser charge. Below makes some sense to me:
> Even If George Zimmerman Found Not Guilty Of Murder And Manslaughter, He Could Still Get 25 Years | Mediaite



He has to be charged with a lesser charge before he could be convicted of one. I've done extensive searching and the only charge I can find any information on is Murder 2. Now there could be another charge that I don't know about. I haven't seen it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



He said he was suspicious because he was looking at the houses in a non-paved cut through. Then he approached GZ's car. GZ was already out of the car when the said we don't need you to do that. TM ran after approaching the car. After testimony today we understand that people who commit home invasions in that neighborhood do get away. If TM was trying to avoid, why did he start the conversation with GZ? These things are all well established facts. They have been submitted in testimony, and evidence. What are you basing your opinions off of?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Notice how Phoenix just skips over the white man being beaten to death by two black teens.. See, that's ok.. he was white after all.. Nothing to see here, move along. It's so transparent it makes glass look fucking fake.



LOL, my posts haven't caught up yet.............  once again you are full of shit with your biased assessment and lie. If you had any class you would be embarrassed! Where have I ever stated that I ALLEGEDLY don't like white people? Why would I not like someone because of their race, I'll leave that to some of your friends on this thread.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> She just gave them automatic grounds for an appeal if GZ is convicted.  She's a moron.



George will appeal regardless of the reasons for his conviction.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That's really funny coming from you!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I think that zimmerman will be convicted of a lesser charge. Below makes some sense to me:
> ...



They are trying to attach the lessors, but O'Mara has objected and will be decided tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes, you believe the guy who shot dead a minor.  You believe that Martin first runs away and then runs back.  You believe that Martin who had no history of violence just attacked Zimmerman and was going to beat him to death on the street.  So basically your going to believe the adult with the gun who shot dead the minor regardless of anything else.  So it seems clear that people are picking sides based on political reasons only.

From the right I think many people are supporting Zimmerman because he is a concealed carry guy.  If he gets in trouble it makes them all look bad.  After all they talk all the time about how much safer it is when everyone carries guns.  But this seems to be a good case where having a gun ends in disaster.  I also think some on the right look at Martin and have just decided he wasn't good so it's ok what happened.  I think it's a bit of racism.

From the left people do support Martin because he was black.  There are those who try to find racism in everything to stay relevant.  But others do want to prove that carrying a gun is not safe.  So if Zimmerman goes to jail they can claim a win for gun control.

I think this is a tragedy.  Zimmerman probably had the right intentions and things went bad.  Martin wasn't doing anything wrong, but is now dead.  No winners in this one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



And he should object. They haven't been providing a defense for lesser charges. Adding them now after the defense has rested is ridiculous.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Where's the evidence and testimony that supports his alleged "peering into houses"? Where's the evidence and testimony that supports that he wasn't "walking like someone who wants to get out of the rain"?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how Phoenix just skips over the white man being beaten to death by two black teens.. See, that's ok.. he was white after all.. Nothing to see here, move along. It's so transparent it makes glass look fucking fake.
> ...



Who are my friends in this thread? Name them?! I don't believe I've ever communicated on a personal level with any of them but one..  What's your point? That you live in the racial threads and I don't? That because Trayvon Martin had black skin he was entitled to beat another human being without fear of that person defending himself? Everyone sees through you Phoenix.. always have.. even over on that other forum.. you did the same there. Like I said, you're a race pimp with a major chip on your shoulder. As for myself, I don't give a damn what color you are.. if you beat the hell out of someone you may end up dead.. like Trayvon.. Not saying anyone deserves to be dead.. but we all have the right to self defense. Stop going around beating on people and you won't have to worry about this shit.. It's not fucking difficult.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2013)

Can you be a lawyer and not understand what "overruled" means?


----------



## Zona (Jul 10, 2013)

asaratis said:


> I have re-evaluated the judge.  She is biased against the defense.



If only.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I agree


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Oh really? Let's see how your credentials stack up against his:

This post republished with permission from Richard Hornsby.

Bio:
*Richard Hornsby is a board certified Florida criminal trial lawyer. *His website is: richardhornsby.com.
*Past President, Central Florida Association of Criminal Defense Lawyers*
*2007 Best of the Bar, Criminal Defense, Orlando Business Journal*


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > I have re-evaluated the judge.  She is biased against the defense.
> ...



Clearly you arent watching the trial.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Non-emergency call has been played several times. You just quoted it. In that call GZ tells what he is doing. Now neither you or I can prove that is actually happened. So your whole line of questioning on following or harassing is baseless. Everyone has accepted that point. Why haven't you?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Pull those threads up and back up your bullshit. LOL, you don't even know my ethnicity!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tell me something, say the prosecution is successful and adds a bunch of lesser charges now that the defense has rested. With those lesser charges, self defense still applies. If the self defense argument provided reasonable doubt for murder, how the heck would it not be equally reasonable doubt for the lesser charges?

Think about this people.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Sounds like his bio is in line with Mark O'Mara's. He is currently the President of the Seminole County bar. He seems to feel differently than this guy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Noomi said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > She just gave them automatic grounds for an appeal if GZ is convicted.  She's a moron.
> ...



He will win because the judge clearly violated Florida law in ruling in favor of the state on at least one occasion. If she is smart she will overturn the conviction herself if it gets handed down.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Can you be a lawyer and not understand what "overruled" means?



Can you be a citizen and not understand that, even in court, you do not have to answer any questions you chose not to?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Tell me something, say the prosecution is successful and adds a bunch of lesser charges now that the defense has rested. With those lesser charges, self defense still applies. If the self defense argument provided reasonable doubt for murder, how the heck would it not be equally reasonable doubt for the lesser charges?
> 
> Think about this people.



Self-defense is an absolute defense. If they can't disprove that beyond a reasonable doubt than they can add whatever else they want, and it won't matter.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well, if it's what you posted then it's quite obvious that you have a racial chip on your shoulder against white people. I don't spew that type of hateful venom, only ignorant bigots have a problem with a whole race of people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Pull those threads up and back up your bullshit. LOL, you don't even know my ethnicity!



No one cares about it either. But if you seem to think that somehow invalidates a claim on racism, you should probably know that racists come from every race and ethnicity.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 10, 2013)

Another interesting tidbit...

Judge considers lesser charges for Zimmerman | Detroit Free Press | freep.com



> SANFORD, Fla. - State prosecutors are asking the judge in the Trayvon Martin murder case to instruct the jury to consider lesser charges - manslaughter and aggravated assault - when they begin deliberations.
> 
> Zimmerman's attorney have objected. Nelson will hold a hearing Thursday morning to determine whether the jury should consider those charges, in addition to the second-degree murder charge that prosecutors sought when the trial began.
> 
> The last-minute maneuvering by prosecutors has been seen by some legal experts as an indication that they are not as confident about their chances for a second-degree murder conviction. The jury is expected to start deliberating on Friday.



You'll have to forgive me but, I have to say tough shit. You filed the charges of second degree, you can't be changing the charges when your case goes down the shitter...

Okay, I suppose that you can, technical, but that's some chickenshit move...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I know your posting history from another forum.. and if it was raced based, you were shit knuckle deep in it.. everyone knows that about you and MARC ATL.  Are you really that stoopid to think we all don't see through this? I really don't give a damn that you're a racist and pimp divide for whatever reasons you may think are justified. What I do care about is that you and this Administration have perpetuated racial tensions along the lines of the color of skin. That is the very definition of racism. Whereas I use to be color blind, I am very aware now of the black rage and anger that exists out here toward white people.. you and those like you have stirred that angry pot until it now boils over in a murderous rage.. so look in the mirror when you're looking to blame someone for the death of a boy who went looking for trouble and found it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I think that zimmerman will be convicted of a lesser charge. Below makes some sense to me:
> ...



From what I have heard on some of these shows that review the case and events of the day, I think that someone stated that the judge can instruct the jury that there are lesser charges that he may be convicted of. I think the lawyer who wrote the article I cited may have said that as well.

ETA: Here's the quote from the article:
"To many people, there is no middle ground: George Zimmerman will either be convicted of Second Degree Murder or he will be found Not Guilty.

But the reality is much more complex, because the jury will have a number of Lesser Included Offenses to choose from."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me something, say the prosecution is successful and adds a bunch of lesser charges now that the defense has rested. With those lesser charges, self defense still applies. If the self defense argument provided reasonable doubt for murder, how the heck would it not be equally reasonable doubt for the lesser charges?
> ...



Exactly. The Self defense defense would work across the board on any lesser charges as well as Murder. If there is reason to believe self defense for the murder charge, there is reason to believe it for any lesser charges. If the jury finds that the self defense charge doesnt apply to the murder charge, he's guilty of murder.

Now a jury could be completely inconsistant and still convict him of a lesser charge if they are given that option. But no consistant person can honestly reach any conclusion that if the self defense defense provides reasonable doubt for one charge, it does for all charges.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Can you be a lawyer and not understand what "overruled" means?
> ...



It was a matter of procedure and process.  A Judge is allowed to inquire on those matters


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2013)

Wake said:


> This judge is starting to piss me off. She keeps ruling in favor of TM. What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She wants Obama to remember her when it comes time to pick another Supreme.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child. We can dream.


 That unarmed child went through the motions of trying to bash his brains out with concrete and had superior strength over Zimmerman.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 10, 2013)

I was watching that whole thing and thinking to myself, "What would I say if I were in his shoes because just opening my mouth could sway the jury." Eventually I realized he could have said, "Your honor, I defer to my attorneys to speak for me." However, I know I could never have thought on my feet in the face of such behavior from the very person who quite possibly holds the rest of my life in her hands. I really hope his attorneys bring action against the judge for that maneuver when all this is done.

What was she doing? She wanted the jury to hear his voice for themselves in hopes that they would determine that he couldn't "scream in a girlie voice".


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Really? Here's a transcript of zimmerman's 911 call, please show me where it was stated that Martin was looking at houses.
Zimmerman 911 Call Transcript ? Trayvon Martin | Phoebe's Detention Room


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Tell me something, say the prosecution is successful and adds a bunch of lesser charges now that the defense has rested. With those lesser charges, self defense still applies. If the self defense argument provided reasonable doubt for murder, how the heck would it not be equally reasonable doubt for the lesser charges?
> 
> Think about this people.



Anyone with any grasp of the law would know that if it works for a greater charge, it applies to lesser charges of the same order.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I participate in a myriad of threads, you have a chip on your shoulders, not me. You are full of shit once again. That other forum had some of the same bigots but they try to be slick about it and I called them on it and demonstrated their hypocrisy and they finally got mad. They used a bumper sticker made by Neal Boortz for herman cain that I used as a sig line. Big deal. 

You sure have a problem with the truth! Oh and who creates the majority of those racial threads that I have participated in to set the record straight? Certainly not me.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Try looking at the real transcript. That one is cut out for some reason?

Look at the exchange at :44 and :46 seconds.

https://216.58.158.174/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/zimmerman_non-emergency_call.pdf


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2013)

Meister said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > OK, just for fun, I am Italian, and I am White, so does that make me a "White Italian"? is that different from being a "Tanned Italian"? or a "Dark Skinned Italian"?
> ...


 Obama's DOJ went after Zimmerman's chance to a fair trial. Details are just coming in here: George Zimmerman Trial: The Holder Justice Departments Latest Abuse of Power

The details are pretty bad: 





> Whatever one may think about the guilt or innocence of Zimmerman in his ongoing trial, we should all agree that the chief law enforcement agency of the federal government should not be involved in stage-managing public protests. Yet according to the documents obtained by Judicial Watch through a Freedom of Information Act request, the Community Relations Service at Eric Holders DOJ deployed to Sanford, FL, to work marches, demonstrations, and rallies related to the shooting and death of an African-American teen.
> The Community Relations Service provided support for protest deployment and technical assistance to event organizers for a march and rally on March 31. According to the _Orlando Sentinel_ [3], Community Relations Service staff even helped organize a meeting between the city of Sanford and the local NAACP that resulted in the temporary resignation of police chief Bill Lee. One of the local pastors whose church was the focal point of protests aptly summarized the bias of Community Relations Service when she was quoted as saying that it was there for us. Apparently, it wasnt there for Zimmerman.


 
No fair justice for Zimmerman here. And taxpayers paid to have justice denied him through the President who declared Trayvon could have been his own son! 

Pull out the red carpets! We have an Emperor now instead of a president.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Show me where it was on there. Who is everyone? I have seen plenty of people disagree.
Zimmerman 911 Call Transcript ? Trayvon Martin | Phoebe's Detention Room

http://www.eurweb.com/2013/07/conse...ages-theory-on-zimmerman-proves-guilt-listen/


----------



## tjvh (Jul 10, 2013)

Why do media outlets continue to post that ridiculously inaccurate picture of Trayvon Martin where he looks about ten years old? I'm sorry, but that is complete BS... We've all seen the pictures with his middle finger up, and it paints an entirely different picture. This case isn't about race, it's about lefties renewing their assault of firearms... Nothing more.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You put up a transcript that is edited. Everyone that has actually followed the evidence has seen this. He was already out of his car when he was told not to follow. You are using assumptions. Nancy Grace is not right man.

*Two suspicious links removed. -Intense*


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 10, 2013)

so what are all the convenient stores in Sanford gonna do after the trial ends? close up shop and board up the windows as if a CAT 5 hurricane is coming?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Please note: The fact that self defense creates reasonable doubt for all lesser charges is being completely ignored by those who want to see him charged with lesser charges.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 10, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Why do media outlets continue to post that ridiculously inaccurate picture of Trayvon Martin where he looks about ten years old? I'm sorry, but that is complete BS... We've all seen the pictures with his middle finger up, and it paints an entirely different picture. This case isn't about race, it's about lefties renewing their assault of firearms... Nothing more.


 They do it to get a front seat in the WH press room, invited to ride on AF1, and other privileges that say, Bill O Reality would never get.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

You are making your assumptions on faulty evidence. 

Dispatch at 00:44- Ok, he's just walking around the area?

GZ at 00:46- Looking in/at all the houses.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Pull those threads up and back up your bullshit. LOL, you don't even know my ethnicity!
> ...



Can a white person be racist against white people?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > O'Mara said he had filed 6 sanctions against the prosecution related to discovery issues, including the 900 page report from the State's IT representative which was prepared in January and not received by the defense until June.
> ...



Time for this to be over. 

Yes--Reasonable Doubt--I am convinced.

If there is enough support FL can change its Stand Your Ground law--I have no other ideas of what can be done. An attorney on ? Anderson Cooper/Piers Morgan wrote a book ? about this case or 'in general'--if you are going to have concealed carry this is something that can happen.

Where is the support from the Hollywood elite--I would think a foundation should be formed to address diversity and related issues?

O'Mara has distinguished himself.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Can a Jew hate other Jews?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



It's certainly is funny to have a bunch of racist bigots call me a bigot!  
Who is "we"; a bunch of bigots with a racial chip on their shoulders. The fact is clear that you can only spout baseless lies and can't back up one iota of it! Responding to racist people on threads started by them, now suddenly makes me a "racist"? Wow, seek help, it's really pathological on your part!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




This was discussed on Greta Van Sustern's show--some relief from the embarassing display taking place on HLN.

According to Greta the judge should have waited until the defense rested-- in case the remaining witnesses bombed. Others felt she was rushing due process throughout the trial.


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2013)

Republicans.  Only upset that someone disrespected a guy who killed a black child.  How dare they.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone realize that if the jury believes that GZ is even somewhat plausible that they have to acquit? Does anyone realize that by the State flipping it's position from GZ was on top to now we believe it could have been GZ on bottom is the absolute definition of reasonable doubt? If there is any reasonable doubt whatsoever that the jury must acquit? 

I can tell by some people's posts that they don't really follow the trial very closely and are filling in holes with their assumptions. Nobody can prove what happened up to the point where John Good found TM on top of GZ with GZ screaming for help, except that TM started the conversation. Every piece of physical evidence, including the presence of any injuries on GZ supports GZ's story is plausible. Plausible even a little means you can't prove beyond a reasonable doubt. Because this is all that can be proved, nobody's assumptions or assertions outside of these events is relevant.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Sure they can hate other individual Jews, but it would be stupid for them to hate all Jews.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Please note: The fact that self defense creates reasonable doubt for all lesser charges is being completely ignored by those who want to see him charged with lesser charges.



That's if the jury ultimately feels that way.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 10, 2013)

Well 4:45am wake up, I'll be back tomorrow...........


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



So when some Jews deny the holocaust does that mean they hated each and every individual Jew? What about blacks calling other blacks uncle tom's? What does the term self-loathing Jew mean? If they hate themselves wouldn't they then in turn hate Jews?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Please note: The fact that self defense creates reasonable doubt for all lesser charges is being completely ignored by those who want to see him charged with lesser charges.
> ...



How does introducing new charges when the trial is over jive with GZ's right to a trial for all charges brought against him?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Well 4:45am wake up, I'll be back tomorrow...........



Good night. I will PM you all the facts you are wrong on so you can address them individually and I won't feel that you have skipped over them.


----------



## rdean (Jul 10, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



I don't have to check jack shit.  What is wrong with you?  Zimmerman got out of his car and pursued him.  So stop the bullshit.  It's on fucking audio tape (he said in an exasperated manner).


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Happens all the time. All of the charges attached are basically the same thing as Murder 2, with less severe punishments. They all have lessor standards to prove, but still assert that he killed TM without justification. However, self-defense is an absolute defense. So on each account the state must prove the charge and disprove self-defense. They only way he is convicted of anything is if the jury doesn't believe he acted in self-defense.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 10, 2013)

The Prosecution has admitted that they didn't prove their overcharged allegations that Zimmerman is guilty of 2nd degree murder, so they are now asking the Judge to include lesser charges in an attempt to get any kind of conviction to appease the Black population and prevent riots.

I have never heard of this happening before.   It must have... but I have never heard of it.   Usually the Prosecutors will string together groups of charges knowing that each one increases their chances of a conviction if they fail on their primary charge.

All I can say is I hope that the Judge refuses to do it, or if she does, it is tossed on appeals.  It's not the Judge's job to help the Prosecutors to get a conviction which is what will look like if she agrees to this.



> Judge considers lesser charges for Zimmerman | Detroit Free Press | freep.com
> 
> 
> SANFORD, Fla. - State prosecutors are asking the judge in the Trayvon Martin murder case to instruct the jury to consider lesser charges - manslaughter and aggravated assault - when they begin deliberations.
> ...


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 10, 2013)

BTW, manslaughter, in Florida, carries the same penalty as does 2nd degree Murder.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yeah well apparently they can't charge him with negligent involuntary manslaughter because they went for voluntary homicide.  Nutz.  The original investigator told them involuntary.  The prosecution overshot.  Now he goes free with the self defense argument based on the beating TM gave him.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

0:00 Dispatcher: Sanford Police Department.  This line is being recorded.  This is Sean.

0:01 (sound of windshield wipers)

0:05 Zimmerman: Hey, we&#8217;ve had some breakins in my neighborhood., and there&#8217;s a real suspicious guy, ah, it&#8217;s Retreat View Circle,.  Um, the best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle.  This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good or he&#8217;s on drugs or sumpin.  It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around looking about.

0:11 (sound of door lock?)

0:16 (sound of windshield wipers)

0:25 Dispatcher: OK.  And this guy, is he white, black or Hispanic?

0:29 Zimmerman: He looks black.

0:30 Dispatcher: Did you see what he was wearing?

0:31 (sound of windshield wipers)

0:33 Zimmerman: Yeah, a, a dark hoodie, like a grey hoodie and either jeans or sweatpants and white tennis shoes.  He&#8217;s here now and he&#8217;s just staring,

*0:44Dispatcher: OK, he&#8217;s just walking around the area?

0:46 Zimmerman: looking at all the houses.*

0:46 (sound of windshield wipers)

0:47 Dispatcher: OK.

0:48 Zimmerman: And now he&#8217;s just staring at me.

0:49 Dispatcher: OK.  It&#8217;s just it&#8217;s 1 1 1 1  Retreat View?  Or 111?

0:53 Zimmerman: That&#8217;s the, that&#8217;s the clubhouse (unintelligible)

0:55 Dispatcher: That&#8217;s the clubhouse.

0:56 Zimmerman: (unintelligible)

0:57 Dispatcher: Do you know what the&#8230;he&#8217;s near the clubhouse right now?

0:58 Zimmerman: Yeah.  Now he&#8217;s comin towards me.

1:00 Dispatcher: OK.

1:01 (sound of windshield wipers, gear selector)

1:03 Zimmerman: He&#8217;s got his hand in his waistband.

1:05 (sound of a ding)

1:06 (sound of window rolling up?)

Zimmerman: And he&#8217;s a black male.

1:09 (sound of gear selector)

1:10 Dispatcher: OK.  How old would you say he

1:11 Zimmerman: He&#8217;s got

1:12 Dispatcher: looks?

1:13 Zimmerman: a button on his shirt.  Late teens.

1:14 Dispatcher: Late teens.  OK.

1:16 Zimmerman: Um hum.

1:16 (sound of windshield wipers)

1:17 Zimmerman: Sumpin&#8217;s wrong with him.

1:19 (sound like a thump noise)

*1:21 Zimmerman: Yup.  He&#8217;s comin&#8217; to check me out. He&#8217;s got sumpin in his hands.  I don&#8217;t know what his deal is.*1:27 Dispatcher: OK, just let me know

1:28 Zimmerman: Please get an officer

1:29 Dispatcher: if he does anything&#8230;1

1:30 Zimmerman: over here.

1:31 (sound of windshield wipers)

1:32 Dispatcher: Yeah, we got em on the way.  Just let me know if this guy does anything else.

*1:34 Zimmerman: OK.  These assholes, they always get away.*1:38 (sound of gear selector)*Learned today that people in this neighborhood have gotten away with home invasions*

1:40 (sound of gear selector)

1:44 Zimmerman: Yup.  When you come to the clubhouse, you come straight in and make a left.  Actually you would go past the clubhouse.

1:46 (sound of windshield wipers)

1:54 Dispatcher: OK, so it&#8217;s on the left hand side from the clubhouse.

1:54 (sound of windshield wipers)

1:58 Zimmerman: No, you go in straight through the entrance and then you&#8217;d make a left.  Uh, yeah, you go straight in, don&#8217;t turn and make a left.  Shit, he&#8217;s running.

2:08 Dispatcher: He&#8217;s running?  Which way is he running?

*2:10 (door opens, sound of door alarm)* Getting out of the car

2:10 Zimmerman: Ah, down towards the, ah, other entrance of the neighborhood.

2:14 (door closes)

*2:14 Dispatcher: OK.  Which entrance is that that he&#8217;s heading towards?

2:17 Zimmerman; The back entrance.  Fucking punks.
The kid that was arrested for the home invasion lived near the back entrance. He was released/got away for being a 16 year old minor.*

2:20 (wind noise)

2:23 Dispatcher: Are you following him?

2:25 Zimmerman: Yeah.

*2:26 Dispatcher: OK, we don&#8217;t need you to do that.

2:28 Zimmerman: OK.* *Out of the car already. GZ is told not to follow once out of the car.*


----------



## Zona (Jul 10, 2013)

What difference does it make that Zimmerman was on the bottom.  If he was winning the fight he would not have shot martin.  He lost the fight and killed an unarmed teen.  Simple really.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2013)

I think Zimmerman should go down for murder, but I don't think the judge should be allowed to ask the jury to consider lesser charges.

The prosecution should have made that request earlier, before the trial. If they want new charges, they should be charging him again, which they can't.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Zimmerman could have helped his case IF he lost control on cross. If he felt threatened and went to the high pitched yelling like in the 911 tape, all doubt as to who was yelling for help would have been removed.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> What difgerence does it make that Zimmerman was on the bottom.  If he was winning the fight he would not have shit martin.  He lost the fight and killed an unarmed teen.  Simple really.



Prove it beyond a reasonable doubt that he wasn't doing it in self-defense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You haven't eaten here, Sunshine.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I think Zimmerman should go down for murder, but I don't think the judge should be allowed to ask the jury to consider lesser charges.
> 
> The prosecution should have made that request earlier, before the trial. If they want new charges, they should be charging him again, which they can't.



Thankfully, our justice system requres actual evidence and not just what you think.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Yes. Lots of people hate their own race and ethnicity.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 10, 2013)

A jury charge for lesser included offenses is not unusual, she could allow them to consider manslaughter but also varying degrees of assault. She also will instruct that these charges can only be considered if the jury fails to believe the claim of self defense.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> It's certainly is funny to have a bunch of racist bigots call me a bigot!
> Who is "we"; a bunch of bigots with a racial chip on their shoulders. The fact is clear that you can only spout baseless lies and can't back up one iota of it! Responding to racist people on threads started by them, now suddenly makes me a "racist"? Wow, seek help, it's really pathological on your part!



Except racists arent calling you anything.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Lessor included are usually attached. They don't have to happen at the start of the trial. The defense has objected, but she will attach them more than likely. However, if the state hasn't proved beyond a reasonable doubt that GZ wasn't acting in self-defense, and the jury finds GZ's story even remotely plausible they are required by law to acquit on all charges.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Does anyone realize that if the jury believes that GZ is even somewhat plausible that they have to acquit? Does anyone realize that by the State flipping it's position from GZ was on top to now we believe it could have been GZ on bottom is the absolute definition of reasonable doubt? If there is any reasonable doubt whatsoever that the jury must acquit?
> 
> I can tell by some people's posts that they don't really follow the trial very closely and are filling in holes with their assumptions. Nobody can prove what happened up to the point where John Good found TM on top of GZ with GZ screaming for help, except that TM started the conversation. Every piece of physical evidence, including the presence of any injuries on GZ supports GZ's story is plausible. Plausible even a little means you can't prove beyond a reasonable doubt. Because this is all that can be proved, nobody's assumptions or assertions outside of these events is relevant.



By all rational standards, the jury has to acquit Zimmerman.

The problem is we aren't living in a rational world anymore.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



well racism is stupid. People are stupid. They don't have to be. But there are lots and lots of people who are just plain stupid.

I would think five minutes on an internet message board would tell you that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Please note: The fact that self defense creates reasonable doubt for all lesser charges is being completely ignored by those who want to see him charged with lesser charges.
> ...



Your powers of deduction are exceptional. I simply cant allow you to waste them here while there are so many crimes going unsolved at this moment. Go! Go! For the good of the nation!


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 10, 2013)

If you plead Not Guilty under a Second Degree Murder Charge, then the Double Jeopardy Clause of the Constitution protects you from being charged with a different crime for the SAME offense (cause), which is clarified by the Sixth Amendment clause "...to be informed of the nature and CAUSE of the accusations..."

It also doesn't matter if the DJ and the Sixth Amendment has been ignored or violated by the courts themselves in previous cases, no more than Jim Crow was legal after the passage of the 13, 14 and 15th Amendments, ignoring the spirit of those provisions.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You're the only one here who thinks any one of us called you a bigot.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> What difference does it make that Zimmerman was on the bottom.  If he was winning the fight he would not have shot martin.  He lost the fight and killed an unarmed teen.  Simple really.



Exactly our point. If he didnt have to defend himself, he wouldn't have shot him. the fact that Trayvon was on top shows that he had to defend himself.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zimmerman should go down for murder, but I don't think the judge should be allowed to ask the jury to consider lesser charges.
> ...



Did you even read what I said?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Yes. That's why I said thankfully our justice system requires evidence rather than just what you think to determine a man guilty of murder.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that every expert witness on recreation cites John Good's testimony as the most reliable and their starting point?

What did Good testify to? Was it that TM was on top of GZ pounding him and that GZ was screaming for help? 

Didn't all forensic evidence support this testimony too?

Do you think this will be lost on the jury?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Has anyone else noticed that every expert witness on recreation cites John Good's testimony as the most reliable and their starting point?
> 
> What did Good testify to? Was it that TM was on top of GZ pounding him and that GZ was screaming for help?
> 
> ...



If the jury is taking this  seriously. No. But juries are fickle.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



he is not out of the woods yet

there is going to a shopping list of lesser charges to choose from


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> *Do people purposely follow someone who is trying to avoid them and ask them for directions? If someone follows me and I try to avoid them and then they leave their vehicle in order to confront me, a rational person would see that there's a potential threat and either have a flight or fight response.
> 
> There are plenty of people who start fights (like zimmerman did) and get their asses kicked.*
> 
> ...



This is truly excellent commentary.

And 5 minutes later, he gets reported:



TemplarKormac said:


> Well,  pheonix has been reported. I suggest the rest of you keep your distance.



You're a little like the Zim man, trying to control everyone through intimidation and threat of official action and take away what little freedom they have. That's BS. Welcome to the police state and all its little tentacles.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > What difference does it make that Zimmerman was on the bottom.  If he was winning the fight he would not have shot martin.  He lost the fight and killed an unarmed teen.  Simple really.
> ...



the state went down a new road today 

that martin while on top of zimmerman 

was trying to escape


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



and of course in his attempt to escape, his fist just happened to fall onto Zimmermans face and throw his head against the ground.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Eliminate dissension altogether? Like how the Nazis operated?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > *Do people purposely follow someone who is trying to avoid them and ask them for directions? If someone follows me and I try to avoid them and then they leave their vehicle in order to confront me, a rational person would see that there's a potential threat and either have a flight or fight response.
> ...



You'll live.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Not true. Once the lawyer said that the client was not going to testify the case was closed and the judge was obligated to move on. There is no way any court will ever reverse a case because the defendant later argues that he wanted to testify.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Here, we eliminate stupidity. Big difference.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Crazy Scot -
> 
> The lawyers have all gone to bed so I'll attempt a quick 'spanation of what I think happens next.
> 
> ...



Is Guy going to mount his inflatable again?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

Cookie said:


> I was watching that whole thing and thinking to myself, "What would I say if I were in his shoes because just opening my mouth could sway the jury." Eventually I realized he could have said, "Your honor, I defer to my attorneys to speak for me." However, I know I could never have thought on my feet in the face of such behavior from the very person who quite possibly holds the rest of my life in her hands. I really hope his attorneys bring action against the judge for that maneuver when all this is done.
> 
> What was she doing? She wanted the jury to hear his voice for themselves in hopes that they would determine that he couldn't "scream in a girlie voice".



Did she do that in front of the jury? They should have demanded a mistrial right there and then if she did, and then appealed the denial.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

rdean said:


> Republicans.  Only upset that someone disrespected a guy who killed a black child.  How dare they.



I would feel the same way if the violent teenager was white and the guy who shot him was black.

Then again, I am not a Republican, even by your standards.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I like it that when he makes a mistake in his recollection, and someone calls him on it he calls them Nazis. However, when GZ makes a mistake on some unimportant detail he calls him a murderer, sociopath, loser. 

Worst part is, he will never see that comparison as valid, and have some smart ass retort that makes no sense and less factual evidence.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No like progressives do. Where do you think the Nazi's learned it? Woodrow Wilson and Company.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Mustang said:


> And the simple fact is that Zimmerman was stalking Martin.  That doesn't look too good to most people, ESPECIALLY women (all the jurers are women) who tend to have a lot more experience with stalkers than men do.



Right. 

I do it too. Often we forget, when we remind that he was stalking, that he was doing this with a loaded gun.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

No--it was NOT done in front of the jury.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Yea but it was her court.   It sucks sometimes but Judges have a lot of leeway with regards to how they manage their courtroom.  She was requesting verification for the record that the defendant did not want to testify from his own mouth.  His attorneys were present.  She didn't violate his rights.  

Was she unprofessional?  I don't know every major trial in my lifetime has seemed like a circus and the judges have played a big role in them all.  Maybe all Judges act this way.  Or maybe it's because of the pressure they're under.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



When an argument fails or is failing, the only thing the person has left is minutial details to prop his failure up.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That was REAL witty. You must be a genius. Did you miss me while I was on your IL?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > And the simple fact is that Zimmerman was stalking Martin.  That doesn't look too good to most people, ESPECIALLY women (all the jurers are women) who tend to have a lot more experience with stalkers than men do.
> ...



Except he wasnt stalking Trayvon. There is a reason stalking wasn't charged. There is absolutely zero evidence to support a stalking charge.

This is the problem with you people who want to send Zimmerman away, you want to pretend the evidence shows things it doesn't show because you're not looking at the evidence. You're making a determination and they trying to force the facts to fit your mindset. Reality doesn't work that way. You just end up lying to yourself.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





LadyGunSlinger said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


WTF are you babbling on about you dumb, RW, broad.

Trayvon WAS minding his own business.

He didn't "choose" any "victim," he was victimized by the bigotted killer, George Zimmerman, who took one glance at him walking down the street on his way home from the store with Skittles and iced tea and pegged him as "suspicious." Persued him from there and ultimately killed him with a single shot to the arm.

You deserve a batch slap for that shat...seriously.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Somewhere, someone theorized that there is an adversarial relationship between the  court and the attorneys. All parties understand this and so on.

This trial has been moving at a fast pace and everyone is/should be tired--frayed nerves.

West objected once and that was on the record. He really didn't need to object a 2nd time--according to someone who should know. I forget.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

People minding their own business dont end up on top of people beating them agianst the ground.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



My guess is that in attempt to be fair she was going to give George a heads up about the decision to testify or not. She was already pissed at the lawyers from the night before so when they questioned the timing she went ballistic. I think she was in over her head and under enormous pressure. I don't think of a single person who really wanted to be there.
Thank you Obama and Holder.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 10, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> A jury charge for lesser included offenses is not unusual, she could allow them to consider manslaughter but also varying degrees of assault. She also will instruct that these charges can only be considered if the jury fails to believe the claim of self defense.



Since when do Judges set charges?  That is the job of the Prosecution.

The lesser charges where not there at the beginning of the trial. If they had been it may have changed the way the Defense Lawyer handled the case.

It seems very wrong to me that a Prosecutor can add charges at the end of the trial, expecting to a conviction on them when those charges were never defended against during the trial itself.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 10, 2013)

*"This guy looks like he's up to no good or he's on drugs or something,"

"These assholes, they always get away."

"Shit, he's running,"

"Are you following him?" the dispatcher asked. 

"Yep."*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


It's all in their head...all of it. They are projecting all their fear, hatred and bigotry unto Trayvon Martin.

What that dumb broad just vomitted out of her mouth was nothing but racist rage and venom that had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the Trayvon/Zimmerman case.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> It's all in their head...all of it. They are projecting all their fear, hatred and bigotry unto Trayvon Martin.
> 
> What that dumb broad just vomitted out of her mouth was nothing but racist rage and venom that had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the Trayvon/Zimmerman case.



I'll bite. What fear, hatred or bigotry has been projected onto Trayvon?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 10, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Judges should get bitch slapped every time they abuse someone just because they are in their court.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Here we go again. LOL

I didn't call anyone a Nazi.

I'm going to have to start grading.



pioneerpete said:


> However, when GZ makes a mistake on some unimportant detail he calls him a murderer, sociopath, loser.



I have consistently said he looks like a serial killer, although those statements stood by itself so that doesn't make any sense and looks like you're fabricating there.

Again, I didn't call him a loser and never felt that way. I was wondering if there was anyone that thought GZ was anything but a hero and I used "loser" as an arbitrary middle ground.



pioneerpete said:


> Worst part is, he will never see that comparison as valid, and have some smart ass retort that makes no sense and less factual evidence.



Since your last sentence didn't make any sense, I have to conclude you're rambling here. I grade this paper a D. LOL


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It's all in their head...all of it. They are projecting all their fear, hatred and bigotry unto Trayvon Martin.
> ...



NOOOOO!!!! Don't kick Al Sharpton's hive! I've been noticing him stalking the board so I thought he was going to shoot me while I'm unarmed just for drinking a new castle.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...







Point proven thanks.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2013)

Londoner said:


> *"This guy looks like he's up to no good or he's on drugs or something,"
> 
> "These assholes, they always get away."
> 
> ...



He was on drugs
Assholes did get away
He did run
He stopped following

What's the problem ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 10, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Scot -
> ...



i wonder if the judge remembered defense witness Olivia Bertalan

she should she sentenced the guy that broke into her home 

to 5 years in prison


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpd3VQgkKIQ&feature=youtu.be]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL HOME INVASION BERTALAN 7.10.13 Pt.15 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 10, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


Let me help you...there is none. You wanna know why? It's all in their bigoted heads.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody going to be in the southeast this weekend? I don't have any riot plans nailed down yet. If anyone wants to meet up in a gentrification zone in a majority black city and watch from the roof tops as section 8 houses burn I'm available.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Lot's of people should be bitch slapped for things that they do.  I like to think they all do eventually.  Probably everyone in that courtroom needs to get bitch slapped.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Let me help you...there is none. You wanna know why? It's all in their bigoted heads.



You're going to claim there is none despite the fact that it's been cited the last few pages?

You might not believe the evidence, but the evidence exists. Pretending there is none is just dishonest.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Anybody going to be in the southeast this weekend? I don't have any riot plans nailed down yet. If anyone wants to meet up in a gentrification zone in a majority black city and watch from the roof tops as section 8 houses burn I'm available.



LOL Pete, I live close to Atlanta, THAT is a majorly black city. I have bats and club like staves at my disposal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Stalking is never charged when there's someone arrested for murder. Stalking is something that would be charged by itself when there's no killing.

I'll admit that saying he was stalking is a little bit of a stretch, but since no one has come up with a better word to describe it, I use it. He was ALMOST stalking, so close to it as to be  indecipherable. Well you get the idea.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody going to be in the southeast this weekend? I don't have any riot plans nailed down yet. If anyone wants to meet up in a gentrification zone in a majority black city and watch from the roof tops as section 8 houses burn I'm available.
> ...



That would be great. Should we invite MarcATL to join, or do you think he will be busy securing domestic goods for absolute bargain prices?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 10, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It's despicable to try to skew someone's words, and I'll defend my words in each instance.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Stalking is following and going to a place or location the person is, and coming into close proximity to where they are in that location. It becomes a crime only if you don't stop. 

There isn't a better word or way to describe it. He wasn't stalking. He was survielling.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 10, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



In other words you'll defend your right to be stupid. Hey, nobody's stopping you.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 10, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Greta was right and you don't have to have a law degree to understand why.  It is literally impossible for a defendant and his attorney to know whether or not the defendant's testimony is required  until all witnesses have given their testimony.      When Zimmerman's attorney informed the judge that he was not finished  presenting his case, the judge should have apologized and waited until the defense told her they had no more witnesses.   The judge's conduct was preposterous.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Better start watching out with the bitch slap shit. Trayvon thought he had an easy bitch.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the judge is pissed off because Zimmerman is winning.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The Devil tries to find the slightest of mistakes too. How's his company?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So you defend your words, but call GZ's words a train wreck. So you are the judge, jury and executioner. All of this is getting very close to what you are accusing GZ of. 

[Quick insert stupid assertion here]


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


They can't pinpoint it, because it never happened. There is absolutely NO evidence that supports this.

It's made up, like most everything these hard RW Zimmerman supporters have been claiming as gospel truth.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> He was on drugs
> Assholes did get away
> He did run
> He stopped following
> ...



Dersh' thinks there is reasonable doubt
Alan Dershowitz: New Forensic Evidence Is Consistent With George Zimmerman's Self Defense Claim


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Why should I quibble here? You believe GZ is innocent so of course, just about anything the prosecution and supporters of the prosecution say sounds stupid to you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




A Liberal:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You got the wrong guy pete!


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 11, 2013)

It's routine for prosecutors to over-charge crimes in order to scare the accused into a plea deal.  Zimbo didn't take the bait and now the prosecution wants to charge him with what they should have charged him in the first place.  Judge should tell the state to FO but she won't.

The state has been screwing zimbo right from the start.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I thought we were all the judge, jury and executioner here??? (Your side doesn't have an executioner.) That's what we are trying to accomplish, right?


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 11, 2013)

they knew if Zimmerman took the stand he will be found guilty - their mirage is wearing thin.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


You will never see that dumb broad or any of the other stupid RW batches and bastards that claim they hate to say racism and bigotry expressed in any form or fashion address the STARTERS of the threads. 99% of the threads are STARTED by white racist, most likely, southern males...have you ever heard a PEEP from the likes of GunSlangBatch addressing them, reprimanding them or anything of that nature concerning their "race pimping" threads? EVER?

The answer is a resounding...NO!!!

Care to guess why?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The Judge made him look like a pretty easy looking bitch


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Somebody tell me what happened in the two minutes that are unaccounted for in this trial. What evidence is there about this two minutes? Nobody knows what happened. You can fill that time with whatever you want to personally, but the state can't fill it with anything. That is reasonable doubt. 

If you live in a large city or suburb, I suggest you find the nearest white gentrification zone or at very least avoid section 8 areas. If you are in your car and notice all you see are payday loan, liquor stores and 7-11, then god be with you, because you are in the black undertow. Riots start as early as Friday night. Saturday guaranteed.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> 0:00 Dispatcher: Sanford Police Department.  This line is being recorded.  This is Sean.
> 
> 0:01 (sound of windshield wipers)
> 
> ...





Zona said:


> What difference does it make that Zimmerman was on the bottom.  If he was winning the fight he would not have shot martin.  He lost the fight and killed an unarmed teen.  Simple really.


Hey bastard...where is the evidence of Trayvon "peering into windows?"

Huh?

Produce it batch.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> they knew if Zimmerman took the stand he will be found guilty - their mirage is wearing thin.



Uhhhh where do you get to make such a claim?

Justify yourself!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> A Liberal:



I hope you're not calling me a Liberal, god forbid.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He's on my ignore list so I only see him when he's quoted.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> they knew if Zimmerman took the stand he will be found guilty - their mirage is wearing thin.


Why, in your mind, do you think that the killer, George Zimmerman, would be found guilty if he took the stand?

According to your side, everything he said thus far concerning the case is gospel truth?

What does he have to fear?

Why would you say that?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Oh I see. Just an FYI when you see his ignored posts, you have an option to click the "view post" button on the extreme right hand corner of that post.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Are these trolls on caffeine or something? I keep seeing them post every 10 seconds...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Can you be a lawyer and not understand what "overruled" means?



Secondary objections are commonplace. So, I feel like you're making an unwarranted snipe in a transparent attempt to detract from the judge's atrocious behavior.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yea, I'm showing as much restraint as possible. It's tough dealing with a child that is having a fit in a store. "I want, I want, I want"


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm going to make my prediction now.

Trayvon will not walk away a free man.

Even if he's not charged with the original charge, he'll get charged with a lesser crime.

Mark my words.

Bookmark this post.

I stand by my claim.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



LOL, don't blame you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I seriously doubt that this case will be overturned what ultimately is a judicial infraction by the judge. Regardless, this judge's behavior was inexcusable.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Are these trolls on caffeine or something? I keep seeing them post every 10 seconds...



I don't think it's caffeine. I bet Marc calls it bitch, blow or cacain


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > they knew if Zimmerman took the stand he will be found guilty - their mirage is wearing thin.
> ...




*What does he have to fear?*


there is sympathy for Zimmerman but there is no excusing the outcome of his pursuit, his lack of remorse is what has him against the law and the jury is left unsatisfied.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Are these trolls on caffeine or something? I keep seeing them post every 10 seconds...
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...


So let me get this straight...

In your opinion Zimmerman has been exhibiting a lack of remorse, and that if he takes the stand, it will come out and outshine all the evidence that you say supported his claims all along.

Is that about right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



1. The judge is not allowed to deny counsel to the defendant, which she did.
2. This procedure was prematurely coerced in the second place. As a matter of 'procedure,' this type of questioning would be more in line after the defense was about to finally rest their case. GZ is under no obligation to tell her in advance whether he absolutely will or will not testify.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It's a common perception that the IL is for pussies (Not one I share). But people using it shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No.

Can I use your doll now?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Are these trolls on caffeine or something? I keep seeing them post every 10 seconds...



You should talk. You have 7 times more posts in this thread than anyone else.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...


So correct me...

What was the point that the poster was making by that statement then?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Are these trolls on caffeine or something? I keep seeing them post every 10 seconds...
> ...


Shhhh....!!

That was the joke of the thread.

Don't spoilt it.

LOLz!!!


----------



## Locke11_21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




So, LadyGunSlingers link is just a silly link? Wow.  LadyGunSlinger is correct in what she stated.  Unless you can provide proof this incident she provided got just as much coverage from the media as has the Trayvon incident, and also got commentary from dictator Obama, your reply has zero validity and is nothing more than hot air.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Stalking is never charged when there's someone arrested for murder. Stalking is something that would be charged by itself when there's no killing.
> 
> I'll admit that saying he was stalking is a little bit of a stretch, but since no one has come up with a better word to describe it, I use it. He was ALMOST stalking, so close to it as to be  indecipherable. Well you get the idea.



Seriously? That's your argument. You aren't familiar with the criminal justice system are you?

Police charge you with every crime you could have possibly committed. That way there is more leverage for negotiations and if that fails, there is more of a chance the jury could find them guilty of something.

We've discussed the legal definition of stalking in his thread. Nothing Zimmerman has done indicates he was stalking Trayvon.  If you had Zimmerman following Trayvon multiple times a day for three days, you could argue stalking. But even if we believe that he was following trayvon the whole time, ignoring that he was almost back to the car when he was jumped, there is no stalking.

And no better word? Seriously? you expect me to believe that you aren't using Stalking to try to pretend that Zimmerman was doing something wrong?

Here's a better word: FOLLOWING. I have a seriously difficult time believing that you were unaware of this much better word to describe it. Though Im sure the problem you have with it is that it doesn't convey the criminal implications with it. And that's what you would prefer. You want to make Zimmerman out to be a criminal for following Trayvon.

And even more accurate way to say it is: He was following Trayvon until he stopped pursuing him (Pursuing is another great word that more accurately describes what is happening). 

But more accurately portraying what happened doesn't support putting Zimmerman behind bars. So naturally you dont like using those words. but words mean something. Your choice of words tells us about your objectivity. It also tells us you have no problem bearing false witness against Zimmerman and probably even to yourself so that your worldview isn't challenged.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> I'm going to make my prediction now.
> 
> Trayvon will not walk away a free man.
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure it's a safe bet that Trayvon won't walk period. He's dead after all.

Unless you expect the resurrection to come very shortly. Which I admit is quite possible.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > they knew if Zimmerman took the stand he will be found guilty - their mirage is wearing thin.
> ...



He has nothing to fear. If he had something to fear, he would be on the stand defending himself. He realizes the prosecution has done the work needed to exhonerate him. So he is exercising his civil right to remain silent. Any wise person would.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



No it doesn't.  It doesn't stipulate who is agreeing. That is a conclusion on your part. It was an informal question. The context I asked it in has long been lost so to try and figure out the grammar now would be pointless.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

The Professor said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I believe everyone is tired and under considerable pressure.

Greta laughed and said she had similar experiences as a trial lawyer. 

I am personally more concerned that O'Mara had to file/chose to file 6 sanctions for discovery issues against the prosecution. He said in 30 years he had never filed that many.

There was a 900 page report on the cell phone calls filed in January and not delivered to the defense until June which made it difficult to thoroughly extract whatever fyi they needed. They could have contacted some of the people to whom calls were made or texts about Trayvon's interest in fighting. How serious that may be I cannot say.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Stalking is never charged when there's someone arrested for murder. Stalking is something that would be charged by itself when there's no killing.
> ...



If you're talking about a list, yea, they'll include jaywalking too. I was talking about the main indictment, and of course, a murder charge can later be bargained down to only stalking if they ultimately can't prove the murder. I doubt anyone is convicted of just murder AND stalking. When you're convicted of murder, why would they bother with including a stalking conviction?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Wouldnt be much point with murder, but they would still charge it. And if the jury found him guilty of both they would just run the sentences concurrent instead of consecutive.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> And no better word? Seriously? you expect me to believe that you aren't using Stalking to try to pretend that Zimmerman was doing something wrong?
> 
> Here's a better word: FOLLOWING. I have a seriously difficult time believing that you were unaware of this much better word to describe it.



"Following" is a good word for it too but IMHO it's not better than "stalking."


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2013)

The judge behaved very inappropiately and I hope she gets some comeuppance for it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > A jury charge for lesser included offenses is not unusual, she could allow them to consider manslaughter but also varying degrees of assault. She also will instruct that these charges can only be considered if the jury fails to believe the claim of self defense.
> ...



The fact that the state charged Zimmerman only with Second Degree murder does not  mean that he cannot be found guilty of a lesser included offense.  Here is a link which explains it all:

Zimmerman and Lesser Included Offenses - Jennifer Ellis, JD


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...

As with any lesser charge, there needs to be proof or evidence to back that up. You need to delve into the aspect of culpable negligence to determine if you can charge Zimmerman with manslaughter. Turns out you can't. Leave the man alone, his life is already turned upside down, and people looking for blood are wanting to put him away for some scurrilous reason. For which there is no evidence to support.


----------



## Politico (Jul 11, 2013)

She needs to tell them to go fuck themselves. Literally. These assclowns overcharge like an OCD patient.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

Some top rated comments on yt:



> What this judge is doing is "JURY TAMPERING" hoping that Zimmerman or his attorneys would get emotional (or at the very least look like there were hiding something).
> 
> It's telling me, more than ever, that Zimmerman is not guilty and will walk.
> 
> If there was ever a time for a judge to&#65279; go before a review board this is it.





> Since when does a judge have the right to antagonize someone who has clearly invoked their 5th Amendment right as guaranteed by the Constitution? That judge needs&#65279; to be removed immediately.





> I am an attorney and I must say I am disgusted by this exchange: it is unethical to attempt to compel an&#65279; answer from a defendant apart from their attorney. Mr. West was exactly correct to repeatedly object, and this "judge" has no business sitting in on a traffic court proceeding, let alone a murder case. She is totally ignorant of the law, and judicial ethics.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Foreigners?  My family has been here in America long before it became the United States of America.  You just keep on making one stupid statement after another.  I can already tell that you're going to become one of my favorite posters here, Quick!  You have that rare combination of ignorance and arrogance that makes it so much fun to abuse.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracie said:


> The judge behaved very inappropiately and I hope she gets some comeuppance for it.



if zimmerman is convicted she will just for 

her ruling on the texts alone


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



"A person who intentionally and repeatedly follows or harasses another person and who makes a credible threat, either expressed or implied, with the intent to place that person in reasonable fear of death or serious bodily harm is guilty of the crime of stalking. A person may be charged with aggravated stalking if they commit the crime of stalking while subject to a temporary restraining order, injunction against trespass, or similar order."
Stalking Law & Legal Definition

Ah, they wouldn't "bother" with a stalking charge because what took place that night in Sanford had NOTHING to do with the crime of stalking...something you'd know if you actually knew something about the law.

I'm curious, Quick...what IS your area of "expertise"?  I've yet to see something you weren't incredibly ignorant about.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Jul 11, 2013)

It really doesn't matter what happens, if found guilty, he goes to prison.
If he is found NOT guilty, then released to the Heavily Armed general public ............. well, I'll let you formulate your own thoughts as to what will happen from this point.
If I was Zimmerman ................. I would plead GUILTY for my own safety.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 11, 2013)

Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose. 

Yeah....................it can go down your throat, but when it does, you cough and sneeze trying to keep the blood from going down in your lungs.  Sorry, but the body is wired to do that very thing.

And.....................when you sneeze, or cough, or figure out somewhere else for the blood to go, it's generally not in the closed part of the body.

Me personally?  I think that Zimmerman followed TM, and was confronted by him (BTW................FL law says it doesn't matter who wins, it matters who starts the fight) and TM punched him in the nose for hassling him (that is................after GZ threw the first punch as stated by the girl he'd called when this happened), and GZ was pissed about having his ass kicked (remember, he scored low in the self defense class) and pulled the gun and shot TM.

GZ needs to go to jail.  For at least 5 years.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 11, 2013)

Nutters, 

If you cannot handle the decisions made by the refs, don't become a fan of one of the teams. Blaming the ump is bullshit. Ask any 10 year old.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:

(1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony;


----------



## manifold (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Seems like a stretch to me, but for the sake of argument let's just say you have a valid point here. Does this mean that without the SYG laws in place you'd be arguing for a verdict of not guilty?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> 
> Yeah....................it can go down your throat, but when it does, you cough and sneeze trying to keep the blood from going down in your lungs.  Sorry, but the body is wired to do that very thing.
> 
> ...



Horse shit.

Not all busted noses bleed profusely.  Variables include the individual's own physiology.  

Secondly, as for the almost inevitable bleeding, it can come out the fron or go back toward the throat.  The reaction does NOT have to include sneezing or vomiting or even coughing.  It can be as minimal as swallowing, and if the bleeding is not profuse, then there's simply NOT a lot of that either.

Zimmemran DID follow TM.  But it looks from the EVIDENCE that TM attacked GZ and that TM was winning in a bad way.

GZ's claim of justification is supported by the evidence.  The resulting REASONABLE DOUBT means that GZ SHOULD be acquitted.

There is no jail or prison for folks who are acquitted.   Go figure.

It is of course POSSIBLE that the jury might come to a different conclusion.  One can never predict with any reasonable degree of confidence what any jury will do.  But if they convict GZ, it will be a miscarriage of justice.

He should walk.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



That's what all you guys say.  My experience is men like their food a lot more pungent than I can handle.  Too much garlic, onions, hot sauce, etc..

Seasoning = good

To a point..


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

Londoner said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > He was on drugs
> ...



Alan Dershowitz thought OJ and Klaus von Bulow were "innocent".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...
> 
> As with any lesser charge, there needs to be proof or evidence to back that up. You need to delve into the aspect of culpable negligence to determine if you can charge Zimmerman with manslaughter. Turns out you can't. Leave the man alone, his life is already turned upside down, and people looking for blood are wanting to put him away for some scurrilous reason. For which there is no evidence to support.



YOu mean OTHER than that dead child he blew a hole into?  

Fact of the matter is, juries consider "lesser but included charges" all the time.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Hey moron.  I have ALREADY posted information about the FLORIDA law of justification.  It includes a provision on "stand your ground" for circumstances that do not apply here.  Why would anybody have to post shit all over again for a useless clump of retarded shit like you?

If you are so woefully ignorant that you refuse to go back and find the stuff already posted or Google it to cite the law yourself, then you have NO basis to make your ignorant claims about "stand your ground."

As I said, you fucking idiot, you do not know what you are bleating about.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

> 776.013&#8195;Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.&#8212;
> (1)&#8195;A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
> (a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that person&#8217;s will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
> (b)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
> ...


 Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

A person is not called upon to DECIDE whether or not to "stand his ground" when he is on his fucking back getting pummeled.  

This case has NOTHING to do with a decision to stand there and fight or to run away.  It has everything to do instead with being laid out, attacker on top and being in fear for one's life.  *In the case under discussion, GZ's ability to MAKE that "choice" was REMOVED by GZ's ATTACKER, Trayvon Martin.*

You dickweed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> 
> Yeah....................it can go down your throat, but when it does, you cough and sneeze trying to keep the blood from going down in your lungs.  Sorry, but the body is wired to do that very thing.
> 
> ...



There is no evidence that GZ ever threw a punch. There is no law against following someone. If that was the case people could be arrested left and right. When TM was shot he was on top of GZ, so it had to have been self-defense. 

You do not have the right to put your hands on anyone just because they are following you. You do not have the right to punch someone because they bad-mouth you. That is called aggravated assault and battery which is a felony.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



He obviously doesn't want to talk to you about it, why keep begging him, so you can laugh at him when the jury comes back?

You know this isn't an actual win or loss for you people, you just picked a side and said why many, many, times.  It was the same thing with foxfire getting so angry with me for not engaging her in an exchange.  I already know where she is going to fall on this decision, I stayed through a lot of angry posts directed at me.  All of you have been quite aggressive about it.  

I work everyday and like to discuss when I can but this gets old.


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 11, 2013)

Londoner said:


> *"This guy looks like he's up to no good or he's on drugs or something,"
> 
> "These assholes, they always get away."
> 
> ...



Is there a point here?


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...
> ...




If the dead "child" hadn't assaulted Zimmerman he'd be here today smoking weed. If Martin had been successful in killing Zimmerman what excuses would you be making for this poor unfortunate "child"


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I think Zimmerman should go down for murder, but I don't think the judge should be allowed to ask the jury to consider lesser charges.
> 
> The prosecution should have made that request earlier, before the trial. If they want new charges, they should be charging him again, which they can't.



The evidence doesn't show that a murder took place, so he shouldn't go down for it.

According to Florida law they have the right to ask for lessor charges but the judge has to decide to allow it, it cannot be suggested by the prosecution. 

Judging by the way this judge is acting I'm sure she will. According to some experts she should have thrown the case out long ago. Instead she's placing the burden on the jury to decide due to political reasons.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Rct_Tsoul said:


> It really doesn't matter what happens, if found guilty, he goes to prison.
> If he is found NOT guilty, then released to the Heavily Armed general public ............. well, I'll let you formulate your own thoughts as to what will happen from this point.
> If I was Zimmerman ................. I would plead GUILTY for my own safety.



Nope. I'd move to Montana. No black folks there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

It's just not America anymore.

Obama brought us a Socialist economy and third world justice system


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

Rct_Tsoul said:


> It really doesn't matter what happens, if found guilty, he goes to prison.
> If he is found NOT guilty, then released to the Heavily Armed general public ............. well, I'll let you formulate your own thoughts as to what will happen from this point.
> If I was Zimmerman ................. I would plead GUILTY for my own safety.



Fucking pussy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Breeze said:


> [
> 
> 
> If the dead "child" hadn't assaulted Zimmerman he'd be here today smoking weed. If Martin had been successful in killing Zimmerman what excuses would you be making for this poor unfortunate "child"



If he had killed Zimmerman, he'd have been arrested and tried.  And probably convicted, because, hey, it's really easy to get convicted in this country if you're black. Even if you didn't do anything.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...
> ...



The poor, poor innocent child. 

Fact, most gang members join their gangs at or around Trayvan's age. Many have to commit a murder as part of an initiation. I personally was held up by two of them when I was working at a liquor store back in the 80s. Gangs recruit most of their members before they reach the age of 18. Most gang members are juveniles. Most are younger than 24.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Are you black?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...
> ...



Usually the trial starts with the lesser charges as already part of the indictment. The defense will have an instant appeal due to the fact they tailored thier defense to 2nd degree murder, not lesser charges. Zimmerman would get a new trial almost automatically if he is convicted on the lesser charges.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...
> 
> As with any lesser charge, there needs to be proof or evidence to back that up. You need to delve into the aspect of culpable negligence to determine if you can charge Zimmerman with manslaughter. Turns out you can't. Leave the man alone, his life is already turned upside down, and people looking for blood are wanting to put him away for some scurrilous reason. For which there is no evidence to support.



Watching her badger Zimmerman yesterday was crazy!! That woman was really being a bitch to his attorney!  
And by the way - I STILL can't get into the Official Trial thread!!! It's the only one that gives me problems, thought maybe i'd been banned from it!  Lol!  So I'm having a hard time keeping up on everything now


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> The poor, poor innocent child.
> 
> Fact, most gang members join their gangs at or around Trayvan's age. Many have to commit a murder as part of an initiation. I personally was held up by two of them when I was working at a liquor store back in the 80s. Gangs recruit most of their members before they reach the age of 18. Most gang members are juveniles. Most are younger than 24.



Do you have any evidence Trayvon was in "a gang".  Or are you just "profiling".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They can try to appeal.  I think the Judicial system has had enough of Mr. Zimmerman, though.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> 
> Yeah....................it can go down your throat, but when it does, you cough and sneeze trying to keep the blood from going down in your lungs.  Sorry, but the body is wired to do that very thing.
> 
> ...



Zimmerman needs to go to jail for a long time for murdering an unarmed, innocent citizen who was just minding his own business in a place he had every right to be in.  He used lethal force over a few scratches on the back of his  head, a black eye and a bloody nose.  Wrong. So, very, very wrong.  Unless the jury are also insane, pro-gun nut cases who hate and fear black teenagers, Zimmerman will do some serious time.  Which he richly deserves.  He never should have had or been carrying a gun, he never should have followed Trayvon.  Why did Zimmerman never identifiy himself to Trayvon?  Why didn't he warn Trayvon he had a concealed weapon?  He's a murderer, pure and simple.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The poor, poor innocent child.
> ...



I'm pointing out that not all kids are children or have a childhood that lasts into adulthood. Many have already committed serious crimes by the time most of us are still learning to drive.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He has rights. 

Funny, you want to shitcan this guy because he's 'not the right type' yet you'll support a total scumbag to the ends of the Earth.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I believe what the evidence suggests.  The evidence suggests that ZImmerman's story is, generally speaking, the true account of what happened.  I see little to no evidence to suggest the opposite.  I dont care what color or what political persuasion anyone is.  I care about facts and the law.

You have no reason to believe what you do other than "Zimmerman shot a child to death."  It is clear that is not the case. Martin was hardly a child. He was over 6 feet tall. Zimmerman was reasonably in fear of his life, as evidenced by his injuries and the neighbor's testimony.  It is established in court that Martin was on top of Zimmerman.  That makes Zimmerman's act an act of self defense and the killing a justifiable killing.
If you have some evidence other than "Zimmerman is a cop wannabe" or "Zimmerman shot an unarmed man" then bring it. OTherwise stfu and get out of this discussion.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



It's Zimmerman's statements on the matter.  Do you have something to contradict those statements?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



What the progressive political class wants is for the whole trial to go away, because they know they backed a crappy prosecution, that made the added mistake of going for the largest charge. 

Zimmerman has these pesky things called rights. something you seem to like to get rid of when it comes to people you dont like. 

I hate the smell of fascist in the morning, it smells like you.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with credentials.  It has to do with reality.  Reality is that self defense is an absolute defense to murder and once it is raised it must be countered.
It isn't the first time I've seen an article by an "expert" that is grossly flawed and inaccurate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I want to shitcan this guy because he killed a kid. Also because it will prevent riots and serve as a warning to the next gun-toting asshole who thinks he's The Punisher that there'll be consequences for bad judgement. 

Oh, please point out which "total scumbag" I've supported to the ends of the Earth.

Thanks.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


It's Zimmerman's statement


> Tonight, I was on my way to the grocery store when I saw a male approximately 511&#8243; to 62&#8243; casually walking in the rain, looking into homes.


Zimmerman?s Police Statements Are Not Consistent With Established Facts | The View From LL2


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> [
> 
> What the progressive political class wants is for the whole trial to go away, because they know they backed a crappy prosecution, that made the added mistake of going for the largest charge.
> 
> ...



You know, I'm reminded of that scene in the Original Dirty Harry movie, where the lawyers all tell Harry he violated the suspect's rights, and Harry said, "What about that little girl's rights when she was being raped and murdered?"  

Zimmerman killed a kid. A kid who was not committing any crimes, who had just as much right to be out there as he did.  And the only reason he MIGHT get away with it is because no one is alive to contradict his contention that Trayvon threw the first punch.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 11, 2013)

This Judge is clearly corrupt and power-mad. It often happens when you give an individual too much power & authority. She's been very biased against the Defendant. That's obvious to anyone who has followed the trial. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. That was made virtually impossible the day our dummy President weighed in, and our despicable MSM declared him 'Evil Whitey.' This Judge should be punished for her awful behavior.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It was almost stalking.  It was kind of like stalking.  I can call it stalking if I want to and you can't stop me, nyah nyah.
You're a psycho knob muffin.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

paulitician said:


> This Judge is clearly corrupt and power-mad. It often happens when you give an individual too much power & authority. She's been very biased against the Defendant. That's obvious to anyone who has followed the trial. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. That was made virtually impossible the day our dummy President weighed in, and our despicable MSM declared him 'Evil Whitey.' This Judge should be punished for her awful behavior.



If Zimmerman were innocent, he'd be testifying today.  

He isn't.  He doesn't want to get caught up in any  more lies.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Likewise.  Which makes it time for you to stop harping on YOURS.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yeah, because we know oj simpson isn't black? He got away with murder because of his race.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

The judge should be sold to Smithfield Farms.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, we should convict Zimmerman of murder because he is a loser and an idiot.
How many new prisons will be needed to add in the addition 41 million Americans that are losers and idiots?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 11, 2013)

Did anyone watch Hannity last night? did you catch the black guy (not sure if he was a lawyer) having his "Jane You Ignorant Slut" conversation with Sean? God, he sounded like so many others who were defending Trayvon. I don't remember exactly what he said, it was on the level of,,,,"Well Listen Sean, Its Like Diss, you know, that Zimmerman dude was stalking Trayvon Mann, he didn have any biznuss being dare in his own neighborhood, and itz like Diss Sean, George was the aggressor, he threw the fist punch and tackled Trayvon to the ground and shot him,,,,etc, etc.
Yet every time Sean has a guest that reverses the actual and documented story,timing of events, his Trayvon supporters always deny them!
NO Mann! Dat Aint Da True Story Mann!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sorry for the call out up there.  I'm not a cat fighter, I'm a wait for the rope.  That was a personal attack wrong waiting to be righted.  Patience.
> 
> This case is a TRAGEDY no doubt about it.  The tragedy started in 2010 when his "family" and support system and stability went away during his most crucial years.  My bro is 7 years and 363 days younger than I am.  So he had to deal with crap and be left "alone" when the unit fell apart.
> 
> ...



Zimmerman and Snowden should become roomies.   Believe it or not there ARE places in the world that don't hang on every word of our biased press.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

The media, Al Sharpton, The Martin family lawyer Crump all stated Zimmerman was stalking Martin.
So it has to be true and their sheep must repeat it as if it was fact.
They can not think for themselves.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > And no better word? Seriously? you expect me to believe that you aren't using Stalking to try to pretend that Zimmerman was doing something wrong?
> ...



When you stalk something you are tracking something down and hoping it's not even aware of your behavior such as stalking a deer. I think the meaning of the term has recently been distorted to include people are obsessed with following a certain individual for various reasons. I think that falls more under the title of harassment if it is something that bothers the person being followed.
Stalking requires time. Zimmerman didn't waste a lot of time following Martin. He saw him and called the cops so THEY would come out and investigate. Zimmerman was just trying maintain visual contact with Martin until the cops got there. Everything he did was legal and if I am walking through a strange neighborhood at night I accept the possibility that someone might question my presence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> O'Mara said he had filed 6 sanctions against the prosecution related to discovery issues, including the 900 page report from the State's IT representative which was prepared in January and not received by the defense until June.
> 
> Is this a basis for appeal or is it another matter?



I know a couple of cases in Nashville in which huge amounts of discovery information were not handed over until the day before trial.  It is a dirty trick.  That's what it is.  And the IT person got his OWN attorney about the matter.  Good for him!


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > This Judge is clearly corrupt and power-mad. It often happens when you give an individual too much power & authority. She's been very biased against the Defendant. That's obvious to anyone who has followed the trial. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. That was made virtually impossible the day our dummy President weighed in, and our despicable MSM declared him 'Evil Whitey.' This Judge should be punished for her awful behavior.
> ...



Bullshit...a good lawyer can put doubt in any jury's mind...best he remain silent...he is not that quick on his feet...fo sho...


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



He committed the crime of assault once he started beating on Zimmerman. So far all the forensic evidence shown has been backing zimmerman's version of that nights events.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Did anyone watch Hannity last night? did you catch the black guy (not sure if he was a lawyer) having his "Jane You Ignorant Slut" conversation with Sean? God, he sounded like so many others who were defending Trayvon. I don't remember exactly what he said, it was on the level of,,,,"Well Listen Sean, Its Like Diss, you know, that Zimmerman dude was stalking Trayvon Mann, he didn have any biznuss being dare in his own neighborhood, and itz like Diss Sean, George was the aggressor, he threw the fist punch and tackled Trayvon to the ground and shot him,,,,etc, etc.
> Yet every time Sean has a guest that reverses the actual and documented story,timing of events, his Trayvon supporters always deny them!
> NO Mann! Dat Aint Da True Story Mann!!!!!



It's because they've been given a narrative partly by the media and partly by their own bias that suggests what really happened.  Of course that is at odds with the facts.  But it doesn't matter.  It is like Tawana Brawley, who didnt really get raped by a bunch of white LEOs and DAs.  But she could have.  So that's really what happened, despite the evidence.
When people think like this is it really surprising the inner city Negroes turn out and vote for Obama time and time again?


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > This Judge is clearly corrupt and power-mad. It often happens when you give an individual too much power & authority. She's been very biased against the Defendant. That's obvious to anyone who has followed the trial. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. That was made virtually impossible the day our dummy President weighed in, and our despicable MSM declared him 'Evil Whitey.' This Judge should be punished for her awful behavior.
> ...



He has no need to testify. The prosecution proved the defense's case for them.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > And besides everyone has an opinion at this point in the case and we all know each other's.  I don't need to hear it 25 times to understand it is how the other person feels about it.
> ...



Sarah, being black, would go with the mob.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



No, but you are playing into their hand here. The issue before the jury in the Zimmerman case is not that case.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > O'Mara said he had filed 6 sanctions against the prosecution related to discovery issues, including the 900 page report from the State's IT representative which was prepared in January and not received by the defense until June.
> ...



You forgot 'liar liar pants on fire.'  They threw that in there too!  Big whoop!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



He got away with murder because unlike the rest of his fellows, he actually had competent lawyers.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> The Prosecution has admitted that they didn't prove their overcharged allegations that Zimmerman is guilty of 2nd degree murder, so they are now asking the Judge to include lesser charges in an attempt to get any kind of conviction to appease the Black population and prevent riots.
> 
> I have never heard of this happening before.   It must have... but I have never heard of it.   Usually the Prosecutors will string together groups of charges knowing that each one increases their chances of a conviction if they fail on their primary charge.
> 
> ...



Lesser charges is standard in murder cases in Florida.
She would have done it anyway.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child. We can dream.
> ...



Bu........bu.........bu......he was on top and he was 'trying to get away.'


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

FireFly said:


> So would you vote guilty beyond reasonable doubt with a clear conscience if you were actually on the jury?



Sarah  already posted she would vote guilty even though there is doubt   A kid is dead and someone must pay


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > *"This guy looks like he's up to no good or he's on drugs or something,"
> ...



There's little or no indication he was "on" drugs that night.
Martin wasn't involved in illegal activities.
Martin did run from a man he thought might rape him.
Zimmerman did not stop following him as indicated by the confrontation.

And an innocent kid died.

That's problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Oh, you mean Trayvon's not dead?  

That rascal has been faking it this whole time? 

What a scamp!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Again, the only word we have that Trayvon threw the first punch is Zimmerman's word. 

And he's proven to be so honest and trustworthy.  NOT!


----------



## paulitician (Jul 11, 2013)

All Citizens are entitled to a fair trial. Even Zimmerman. This Judge's behavior throughout, has been despicable. She's what's wrong with our Justice System. It's all about her and her power. She should be punished.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You can not indict someone on both of those charges. 
It has to be one or the other. Not both.
And the lesser charge is always in jury charges in Florida in murder cases.
The defense can argue to keep it out but the Judge has full authority to put it in her charges if she wants to.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not surprised that no one on MSNBC has blamed this on Bush and the sequester by now.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

What would a female cop do in a similar situation?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Which mob would that be?


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 11, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I think Zimmerman should go down for murder, but I don't think the judge should be allowed to ask the jury to consider lesser charges.
> 
> The prosecution should have made that request earlier, before the trial. If they want new charges, they should be charging him again, which they can't.



They have to. Politics clouded this from the start. Ask any CCW instructor and they will say dude messed up. He is guilty, and a bad example for those of us who CCW.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



O'Mara was probably the nerdy kid in high school who the girls wouldn't even look at!  I bet that has changed.  I know one like him in Nashville.  Biggest nerd you ever saw in your life.  Richest lawyer in town.  

I think O'Mara is kind of cute.  In my profession, I treated the good and the broken as well as the vile, victims and perps alike. You have to find something about everyone to like, and it becomes automatic.  I think O'Mara sounds kind when he speaks.  He has that almost imperceptible little speech impediment which was likely far worse when he was a child.  I wish he had been the one who did cross on li's Trayvon's angry, hostile little friend.  The contrast would have spoken volumes.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Which is not enough to convict zimmerman in our legal system. If you want to punish him start a lynch mob and handle it yourself. Thats the path you seem to be going down anyway.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 11, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> I am not surprised that no one on MSNBC has blamed this on Bush and the sequester by now.



i am surprised that the state did not link zimmerman to the casey anthony case


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No race had nothing to do with it.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You are being a willful idiot. The charges are based on zimmerman not being in danger and defending himself. The defense is not trying to prove martin is still alive. 

They are trying to prove that the State does not have the evidence to convict zimmerman of murder.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Joe, to find him guilty YOU have to prove ZIMMERMAN threw the first punch.
Under Florida law there are 2 presumptions in the law:
1. The presumption that the defendant, ZIMMERMAN, had a reasonable fear that deadly force was necessary, and
2. The presumption that the victim intended to commit harm or any other unlawful act on the defendant, ZIMMERMAN.

Ball is in the prosecution's court to prove that Martin DID NOT hit Zimmerman first.
That is THE LAW.
Zimmerman does not have to prove anything.
Sorry the law does not back up any of your opinions and the 2nd degree murder case has been shot out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Seriously, with the threats of riots and violence there, do you really think Florida is going to take an action which would render those who would need to protect themselves defenseless against thugs?  Seriously?  I wish we had a stand your ground law in KY that goes beyond just the castle doctrine.  Sadly, as much as we love our guns we don't.  My guess is people are going to start asking that our state legislature enact one.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I hear it's pretty easy to get convicted if you're Hispanic as well...


----------



## paulitician (Jul 11, 2013)

Our Dumbed-Down Media has forgotten why they even began covering this story in the first place. It was all about Zimmerman being 'Evil Whitey.' But of course that's been proven to be inaccurate nonsense. The man is Hispanic. Yet their still covering it like he is that 'Evil Whitey.' But hey, never let the facts get in the way of a good Race-Baiting story. Pretty much sums up our tired corrupt MSM.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

Been thinking about the coming verdict.  The jury instruction hearing this morning is crucial.  It's doubtful, I surmise, that the judge will decide to not include manslaughter or aggravated homicide, but that is another shame in this case.  

IMO O'Mara needs to spend considerable time explaining to this jury that finding guilty on manslaughter, just because they feel M2 wasn't proven, but GZ should get "something", would be unfair.  Hate those compromise verdicts because the defendant still loses in the end.

Being a frustrated wannabe lawyer, I imagine what I would do.  Hammering home that self-defense is a complete exoneration of ALL the charges, along with laying out the scenario of how and why it IS self-defense is how I would go.  I'm sure M O'M knows this, but it's very important to say so repeatedly so the jury doesn't feel as though the defense would concede MS as an option, like the defense in other cases sometimes do.

I can hear the prosecutors saying..."Well, if you don't think we proved M2, then we proved MS.  Poor Trayvon Martin died at the hands of GZ.  He was unarmed.  If you don't believe GZ had malice, at least you know this boy was killed by someone with a reckless regard for human life."  Or something along those lines. 

Basically I hope the defense concentrates on all the evidence presented to support self-defense, even though the prosecution will be concentrating on showing the evidence to support that this is an unjustified homicide.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes as long as we have a statement from the killer I guess all is settled.  We should probably just always take the word of the killer and not waste time with trials.  You are very wise.

So again I guess you ignore that Martin had no history of violent crime and blindly believe his first violent crime was going to be beating Zimmerman to death on the street.  

Martin was 17, so that makes him a minor.  Zimmerman is an adult.  Zimmerman did shoot Martin dead.  These are facts.

From what I have read who was on top is in question.  We also don't know for sure who was screaming for help.

What we know is that Martin was coming back from the store and had every right to be there.  Zimmerman followed him and a confrontation took place.  Martin the minor ends up shot.  Now I certainly don't know what happened, but I'm not going to believe everything the killer says blindly.  That would just be dumb.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

ernie s. said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jul 11, 2013)

paulitician said:


> This Judge is clearly corrupt and power-mad. It often happens when you give an individual too much power & authority. She's been very biased against the Defendant. That's obvious to anyone who has followed the trial. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. That was made virtually impossible the day our dummy President weighed in, and our despicable MSM declared him 'Evil Whitey.' This Judge should be punished for her awful behavior.



typical judicial activist of the Left....

lefties always prefer to cater to their pet groups instead of the rights of the individual.....which is why such minority groups always are raising such a stink.....they howl and protest when they feel 'offended' in order to get their way.....gay and muslim groups do the same thing.....

the law be damned when it comes to collectivism vs the individual...


----------



## Gem (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 Wrote:


> Again, the only word we have that Trayvon threw the first punch is Zimmerman's word.
> 
> And he's proven to be so honest and trustworthy. NOT!



But that _isn't_ all that we have.

We have testimony from numerous other sources - some, from the prosecution, have _also_ been dishonest and could be viewed as untrustworthy, we have forensic evidence, etc.  It is ALL of these sources which have led so many to determine that the Prosecution did NOT meet their requirement of proving that George Zimmerman is guilty of 2nd degree murder - _beyond a reasonable doubt_.

If a _reasonable person_ could believe that Zimmerman was knocked to the ground by Martin, was being beaten up, thought he was going to die, and killed Martin to (in his mind) save his life...then the Prosecution failed.

Note:  That doesn't mean YOU have to believe it.  But is it reasonably possible?  Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

legaleagle_45    said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



  [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]   

Posters here are using the 'no DNA under the nails' to promote that  li'l Trayvon didn't bash Zimmerman's head into the concrete creating those cuts on the back of his head.  No one visited the fact that just raining blows down on his face would have done that as well, which it would have, so, I'm somewhat disappointed.  Lying on you back holding your head up.  Get a blow to the nose.  Think your neck continues to hold your head up, or does the head fly back into the concrete?.  Kinesiology.  (I really am a nurse with a JD contrary to popular opinion. I have the years of experience as a nurse and  only the schooling in law.  But some things are still obvious.)


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Man, I wonder what goes on in deliberations, when the jury goes into that room to decide George Zimmermans fate. I picture "12 Angry Men" with Lee J. Cobb, Henry Fonda, Jack Klugman and others. 

What happens if the 6 women go into that room, take a quick first vote and all 6 say not guilty? Do they stay back there for a bit then come out or do they come out right away?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



That can be punished with only a fine.  Light at the end of the tunnel.  If judge butthead isn't too fearful to do that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Scot -
> ...



Well, tha's all he's got to mount.  He sure didn't have a prosecution case.  O'Mara gets the girls, walks off into the sunset.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes, she knows. My kid sister (used to post here, can't now) started saying "look, it's Rat and Mrs Rat" whenever she saw us, and it stuck in the family.

We even tried to get her to start an account here calling herself "Rat in the Dress", but she wasn't interested.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > So would you vote guilty beyond reasonable doubt with a clear conscience if you were actually on the jury?
> ...



Yeah, and I can't remember who posted that when someone gets killed there should always be an arrest.  Doctors kill people every day and they don't get arrested!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

No rebuttals.  The atf guy is out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Her fellow African Americans who want Zimmerman lynched.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Man, I wonder what goes on in deliberations, when the jury goes into that room to decide George Zimmermans fate. I picture "12 Angry Men" with Lee J. Cobb, Henry Fonda, Jack Klugman and others.
> 
> What happens if the 6 women go into that room, take a quick first vote and all 6 say not guilty? Do they stay back there for a bit then come out or do they come out right away?



They should, right?  Honesty is the best policy.  That would send a message that the charges were absurd.  That would be a clear message, in fact, to those who may want to protest/riot.  Which, btw, I heard calls for last night on several TV channels.

I think they owe it to the State and to the defense to talk through the testimony and be sure everyone is comfortable with that decision.  They must know their verdict will be highly scrutinized so they each better be confident in their convictions.  So they will probably take a little time to discuss, even if they all come to the same conclusion after the initial vote.  JMHO


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I would portend that a full acquittal of this case will lead to a lot more "thugs" arming themselves so they can kill their victims in "self defense."


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Man, I wonder what goes on in deliberations, when the jury goes into that room to decide George Zimmermans fate. I picture "12 Angry Men" with Lee J. Cobb, Henry Fonda, Jack Klugman and others.
> 
> What happens if the 6 women go into that room, take a quick first vote and all 6 say not guilty? Do they stay back there for a bit then come out or do they come out right away?



Some pretty funky things if you want to know the truth.  TN actually has a LAW that the verdict cannot be a 'wagering' verdict because juries would go into the jury room and flip a coin.  Maybe Florida has such a law, maybe not.  That is why I don' t have much confidence in juries.  I wouldn't want to put my hands in the life of one.  I think I could persuade a kindly judge in a bench trial far easier than I could a jury of women who don't like other women who didn't age quite as badly as they did.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Man, I wonder what goes on in deliberations, when the jury goes into that room to decide George Zimmermans fate. I picture "12 Angry Men" with Lee J. Cobb, Henry Fonda, Jack Klugman and others.
> 
> What happens if the 6 women go into that room, take a quick first vote and all 6 say not guilty? Do they stay back there for a bit then come out or do they come out right away?



lol-

I wonder how the deliberations will go. 

They have taken copious notes.

Next week the 'BIG' news should be the birth of the Royal Baby. fwiw. lol


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I agree.  Li'l Trayvons successors will definitely avail themselves of a piece before they go to buy tea and Skittles.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh that mob.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Did anyone else see Fancy Grapes last night? She was going bat-shit crazy over the fact that George wouldn't testify, and was trying to convince her guests that he wanted to, but O'Mara forced him not to. None of them bought her fable.

Also interesting was the fact that 2 of her guests were lawyers for DeeDee. Why did she need to lawyer up with not 1, but 2 attorneys?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 11, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Sorry, I don't believe you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did anyone else see Fancy Grapes last night? She was going bat-shit crazy over the fact that George wouldn't testify, and was trying to convince her guests that he wanted to, but O'Mara forced him not to. None of them bought her fable.
> 
> Also interesting was the fact that 2 of her guests were lawyers for DeeDee. Why did she need to lawyer up with not 1, but 2 attorneys?



She's likely going after message boar denizens who have made fun of her.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

Asking the judge to add charges AFTER the defense rest...it's unAmerican


----------



## PredFan (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That is how I know he's lying. He's made up his mind despite the fact that he wasn't there and doesn't really know what happened. That tells me that there is a particular reason for that opinion other than the facts that he's ignoring. He's a liberal so that reason is either race or guns.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Arguing for it, probably not. But if I were on the jury I'd be honor bound to vote that way.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2013)

Did anyone see the judge grill Zimmerman directly about when "HE" would decide to testify or not? 

Very bizarre


----------



## PredFan (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



What is it about this case that it brings out the brain dead?

It's either guns or race. I believe that it's both but mostly guns.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

idb said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Interesting, after reading through the thread you admit you don't know the facts of the case.

And you're wrong.  Just letting you know


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

The last time I watched CNN or HLN was when the skies over Iraq lit up with Anti-Aircraft fire and that one guy who people nicknamed "The Scud Stud" was wearing a flak jacket and was reporting with marks on his face from wearing his gas mask the wrong way.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else see Fancy Grapes last night? She was going bat-shit crazy over the fact that George wouldn't testify, and was trying to convince her guests that he wanted to, but O'Mara forced him not to. None of them bought her fable.
> ...



I happened to be clicking past when she was starting the show. It seemed the plan was to discuss the drug use and something else. Minor points from the entire day.

Later on --there was some sort of special presentation--'Zimmerman Trial for Dummies' or something--there are no words. Back to 'abstinence' after this trial is  over. 

I started watching her around the time of the Natalee Holloway case. I don't think she was as 'far gone' then. It is like watching a person decline from a mental disorder.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Asking the judge to add charges AFTER the defense rest...it's unAmerican



Not adding charges, consider a lesser charge.
And MOST times it is THE DEFENSE that does this.
Standard procedure done in most all criminal cases, especially murder cases. 
Media is making this appear to be something unusual for ratings.
Imagine that, media distorting, slanting and twisting the facts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Why neg this post, Sunshine?  What is that 5 negs in a row on one thread? Must be a record.  

What part of this post do you disagree with Sunshine?  Man up. Grow a pair and disagree with the post in the open rather than resorting to hidden negs.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Lol

You had one error in this post.

Stamina gets the girls, walks off into the sunset.

There I fixed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Hit your That Was Easy button.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ernie s. said:
> ...



lol.

Prosecution gets the dummy!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Bullshit. 

Dershowitz was the appellate lawyer advising OJ's defense team and he was von Bulow's lawyer to overturn his conviction.

It's what he does for a living.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I disagree with your even posting it because you have made it clear for post after post that you are with the prosecution.  Hypocrite.  You are just riding the fence so you can claim that you were right regardless which side wins.  We see through you.  That's why you got the neg.  And to see if you will EVER get one and not whine and piss your tutu.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.



Maybe they'll go with the "Tampon was beating up a doll when George stalked up and shot him in cold blood" theory.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.



And that should be sufficient for a juror with a bias to have a doubt. Hung!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did anyone else see Fancy Grapes last night? She was going bat-shit crazy over the fact that George wouldn't testify, and was trying to convince her guests that he wanted to, but O'Mara forced him not to. None of them bought her fable.
> 
> Also interesting was the fact that 2 of her guests were lawyers for DeeDee. Why did she need to lawyer up with not 1, but 2 attorneys?



Perjury defense...
Hey Got up late. What's the hold up? Do we not get to see the jury instructions hearing?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.
> ...



Good point. Keep on changing your story and your charges, because every one of those six women are probably all dum enough to buy one of the versions.

Or not.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.



I know the defense wanted both sides to present on the same day--jury would end the day thinking about the prosecution's closing. The judge's preference prevailed.


The defense will be allowed to use the animation and then the state's rebuttal.

Just trying to organize my own mind--I think the question I started out with was will they be sequestered and deliberate throughout the weekend?

Not important. 

Someone remarked yesterday that 70 people had been shot in Chicago last weekend/? and yet the focus is on this.

so many other things going on with the potential to critically affect life as we know it

nineteen firefighters lost their lives last week--


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > sunshine said:
> ...



I hear John Guy has to marry the dummy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.
> ...




Far more deserving than a little fuck punk like Trayvon.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sarah-You missed the ending of mine and idb 'chat' I presume. 
We resolved whatever lack of communication we were having, without you having to stick up for him.  




> You know this isn't an actual win or loss for *you people, you just picked a side and said why many, many, times. *


I am very dismayed at this part of your post. 

The majority of us came in here open minded. 

The ones who did come in here with their minds made up were not participating in the spirit this thread was made for.




> It was the same thing with foxfire getting so angry with me for not engaging her in an exchange.  I already know where she is going to fall on this decision, I stayed through a lot of angry posts directed at me. * All of you have been quite aggressive about it. *



The ones that came in here with an open mind and the willingness to look at both sides were 'quite aggressive'?
Perhaps we were aggressive when it came to trying to keep this thread intact and keep posters focused on looking at the facts rather than spout opinions.

How can anyone have an opinion when all the facts aren't presented?

_This thread_ was made to discuss the facts, evidence introduced, the actual case as we watched the trial, live stream, period!

This thread wasn't made to opine, whine, theorize, lay blame towards or conspire.
We were watching the trial unfold, or many of us tried to, yet this thread was getting constantly derailed, which is why this thread was locked for a day or so and why Luissa started the "Official Zimmerman Thread' in the politics forum. That was thread you were originally posting in.



> I work everyday and like to discuss when I can but this gets old.


If it gets old for you sweety, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else see Fancy Grapes last night? She was going bat-shit crazy over the fact that George wouldn't testify, and was trying to convince her guests that he wanted to, but O'Mara forced him not to. None of them bought her fable.
> ...



Both sides asked for more time to work on the jury instructions. Judge Mope gave them a 30 minute recess. They should be back in a few minutes.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



>>> you have made it clear for post after post that you are with the prosecution

When you use words like "clear" it becomes obvious that you have no facts to back up your claim.  I was never "with the prosecution." I made my opinion based on the facts presented and my own life experiences.  As the facts presented changed so did my opinion.

>>> Hypocrite. You are just riding the fence so you can claim that you were right regardless which side wins.

The world is not as "black" and "white" as you think it is Sunshine.  While I understand why some like you use such views to put up a defensive barrier based on personal experiences, I can tell you that not all black kids that smoke weed are vile evil thugs out looking for a nurse to stab.  That said.. you really don't know me yet.  Isn't the point of a trial to make sure the right side wins?  If you are only willing to choose one side or the other irregardless of the facts, doesn't that make you wrong 50% of the time?

>>> We see through you. 
You say that like you think I have something to hide.

>>> That's why you got the neg.  
Thanks for the response.

>>> And to see if you will EVER get one and not whine.
I won't respond to your hidden neg, if you post your argument/disagreement in the open.  I just don't like the hidden aspect of the neg.  It seems like a disingenuous act.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I believe things until I have a reason not to believe them. If you have no forensic or eye witness evidence to counter Zimmerman's testimony, and it is not contradicted by anything else, then there is no reason not to believe it.
Unless of course you're a brain dead hack with an agenda that says we must support inner city Negroes no matter what.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It puts things into perspective. In an instant your life is gone in a wall of fire. 

Those families are grieving, too. Many families are grieving. 

if there have to be riots --then there will have to be riots. CT school killing, Tsarnaev brothers in Boston--better ways to deal with tragedy. I need to shut up. so I will.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



ok--they probably need to chill.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

PredFan said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



You are right there.  It is about the idea that self defense is somehow "dirty" and morally repulsive.  This reaches back to an early Christian virtue of turning the other cheek and preferring martyrdom.  So if Zimmerman had been unarmed and Trayvon gave him permanent injuries or killed him, it would be totally un newsworthy.  That's just life, get over it.
But because the case is unusual in a "white" man fighting back against an aggressive black man and killing him it becomes something different. The killer must, by virtue of being a killer, be somehow deranged, vindictive, racist, extremist or something other than the loving husband and community minded person he actually is.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> In closing is the state going to go with the tree beat Z up, he beat himself up, TM was trying to get away or all of the above.



Maybe George cusses without a law degree


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, now Judge Mope is worried about George having all the info he is legally entitled to.

Where the Hell was she when the state was sitting on the cell phone records???


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Sunshine claims to be:

A nurse

A lawyer

A psychiatrist

In reality:

She's an inmate in the insane asylum.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



This country is perfectly well equipped to deal with civil disobedience.  Whether it will under this racist administration is up for grabs.  If I were on that jury, I would check out of Sanford, head for a tropical island, change my name, and write my book.  Somebody besides the Martins needs to make money off it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Re DD:

Are you freaking kidding me?  She lies and it's everyone else's fault.  Oh looky!  Al's back!

MSNBC's Al Sharpton spoke today with Rod Vereen, the attorney representing Rachel Jeantel, a key witness for the state in the murder trial of George Zimmerman. Sharpton noted how the defense attorneys went out of their way to discredit her testimony, and brought up some of the vicious attacks on Jeantel during and following her two days in the courtroom. Immediately following the interview, Sharpton condemned the attacks on her that "have been nothing short of offensive to any American.Vereen explained that because Jeantel is still under subpoena, she cannot talk to anyone about her testimony, but said that "her body language tells me that she's happy that it's over with." Sharpton brought up how the defense "tried to discredit Rachel" by grilling her about initially lying over why she didn't attend Trayvon Martin's funeral. Sharpton found her explanation, that she felt guilty about being the last person who spoke to him before he died, "pretty reasonable to me.Vereen explained his client never wanted to be dragged into the spotlight over this, but now the credibility of a teenage girl has become the topic of national discussion. Sharpton asked Vereen if Jeantel is aware of the attacks on her in the media and online. Vereen said he recommended she avoid social media, because if she's called back to testify, the negative criticism could influence her. He also slammed the media for nitpicking her "stumbling," saying that witnesses will always have "inconsistencies in statements," but that does not always mean they're lying.Sharpton concluded the segment with a swift condemnation of the attacks on Jeantel's character.The attacks that I've heard on Rachel Jeantel have been nothing short of offensive to any American that wants to see young people... to do the right thing and come forward. No matter what happens in this trial, if people come forward, they ought not be ridiculed. They ought not be in any way given the kind of treatment that this young lady was given... To castigate her, to characterize her, to stereotype her, and use all kind of attacks, I think, is something that does an injustice to the criminal justice system."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NhfTC4GoYs]Al Sharpton Talks With Rachel Jeantel's Lawyer,Condemns 'Offensive' Stereotyping Of Her In The Media - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



And you are illiterate.  I have never claimed to be a lawyer or a psychiatrist.  I have a JD.  And my NP specialty is Psychiatry.  

You are just another race baiting chip on the shoulder black hoochie mamma.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Would that be the usmb asylum?   uh oh..


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

What just happened????

Are lesser includeds in or out?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, now Judge Mope is worried about George having all the info he is legally entitled to.
> 
> Where the Hell was she when the state was sitting on the cell phone records???



Don't get me started again.  Da shit jus b ugly


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What just happened????
> 
> Are lesser includeds in or out?



theyre going to argue manslaughter and 3rd degree felony murder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What just happened????
> 
> Are lesser includeds in or out?



still arguing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > What just happened????
> ...



Not decided yet. West wants them out.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What just happened????
> 
> Are lesser includeds in or out?



I thought so too for a second then poof.  She is just pandering to GZ ...  Bitch

They'll argue it later, the defense wants it though.    Fingers crossed


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Sarass be lookin' for a white dude.  Go for it~!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

She mad.

Gotta get back to work.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

OK...arguing it now.  

For a sec I thought it was the defendant's choice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



That's what "argue" means stop agreeing with me!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge Mope allowed manslaughter. Quelle surprise.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

M2 and manslaughter.

Bullsheet


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OK...arguing it now.
> 
> For a sec I thought it was the defendant's choice.



It is.

No lesser charges should be offered is their stance


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I know. 
How naieve I was--I really believed things would get better. Maybe they have in ways that I cannot see right now. 

Finally some good peaches have arrived at the Kroger. If we have a few more days/hours without rain there may be some homegrown tomatoes. lol--I had to dig and dig and dig a space to plant them and I want tomatoes.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Judge Mope allowed manslaughter. Quelle surprise.



expletive


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



What's the admission fee?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Ironic as hell!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Now A$$ wants to include child abuse???


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

WTF?  _Child Abuse???_


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

That is laughable.  This should work against them.

What next?  Double parking, idling, jaywalking...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now A$$ wants to include child abuse???



Now ManAss wants to include child abuse???

There, fixed it for you.  LOL

(Sorry...couldn't resist.  Not my thing.  I'll refrain from any further corrections.)


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

It's a long shot but they're asking for a child abuse charge.  Nice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Now A$$ wants to include child abuse???
> ...



He's not a man, he's a weasel. A man wouldn't try shit like this.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Waving a gun around.   Sh#t for brains has got to be off his meds


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> That is laughable.  This should work against them.
> 
> What next?  Double parking, idling, jaywalking...



Illegal parking. 

He did park on the wrong side of the street.


Of course, A$$ will ask for 1st degree felony illegal parking.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

stepped away for a sec is ManAss talking about CHILD ABUSE or is something wrong with my hearing.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



pathetic. surely there are strong grounds for future appeals. 

the whole process is tainted.

yes, I fear the legal system.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

OMG he is talking about child abuse.

Thanks for the thread update and covering all the ass is an idiot jokes.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Did anyone see the judge grill Zimmerman directly about when "HE" would decide to testify or not?
> 
> Very bizarre



You missed it.  The Judge not only asked, but gave Zimmerman more time to decide.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> WTF?  _Child Abuse???_



Ayup, this is the part of the movie where the guy says, yeah he may be innocent based on self defense, but Trayvon was a kid, big kid but a kid nonetheless and our job as citizens is to protect our kids not shoot them in self defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?  _Child Abuse???_
> ...



Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



If Mope allows this, defense should demand a mistrial since they never had a chance to defend against child abuse charges.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asking the judge to add charges AFTER the defense rest...it's unAmerican
> ...




If it's offered for a plea bargain, that's one thing.  And it is adding charges.  

Adding new charges after the fact is appalling.   Unless they start the trial over again, Zimmerman has no chance to defend himself against those charges.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > That is laughable.  This should work against them.
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I know, the inmates have taken over the asylum..


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?  _Child Abuse???_
> ...


Ayup

I hope she lets it in.  It's so stupid only a moron would applaud this .   Now we know why the texts were fought so hard


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It means kids can beat the carp out of you, and if you strike them back you go to jail.  Welcome to the moonbatery that is zero tolerance.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 11, 2013)

.

Imagine all the calculations and contortions you'd have to go through to keep the law, the race pimps AND the PC Police happy.

Holy CRAP, good luck with THAT.

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

The judge is going overboard in trying to fix a conviction for something.  She knows that the prosecution failed to prove up their case she's trying to help.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asking the judge to add charges AFTER the defense rest...it's unAmerican
> ...



Yup. I'd bet if I look through this thread I'd see several posters pointing out the same thing, but when people are determined to see "bias" then that's what they'll see.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Zero tolerance.

What if, arguendo, TM was 12, 11, 10, 9?  At what point does self defense fall and child abuse begin?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



*So again I guess you ignore that Martin had no history of violent crime and blindly believe his first violent crime was going to be beating Zimmerman to death on the street. *

Also his last violent crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

West


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



are these the worst prosecutors ever?

I think so.

I avoided news of this trial until it started--not easy--I knew it would be a time bomb. At any rate--I didn't know the background--Special Prosecutor pushed for it. Someone said the prosecutors are probably just throwing everything at the wall. 
Not just. imo.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Re DD:
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? She lies and it's everyone else's fault. Oh looky! Al's back!
> 
> ...


 

The funeral thing was a bit of a stretch, after all if Florida had Early Funeraling or Absentee Funeraling, DD probably been able to participate.

I think I made up a new word.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

*GO DON!!!*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *GO DON!!!*



I'm on tv 

Is it worth waiting for?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Re DD:
> ...



quick!  Trademark it!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> West



Got the clap?  West is about done after this trial.  He's slow, he's got terrible personality, he tells stupid jokes..


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

This judge is considering this and now I know George Zimmerman would not get a fair trial, this is the last straw.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *GO DON!!!*
> ...



OH YES!

He did the smack down "OMG just when I thought this case couldn't get more bizarre" thing out of the gate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *GO DON!!!*
> ...



Oh yes. West is on fire.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

I really have to get back to work..


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Asking the judge to add charges AFTER the defense rest...it's unAmerican
> ...



What's really disturbing is that some of those on the LSM shows that are doing it...??

They're Lawyers.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The judge is going overboard in trying to fix a conviction for something.  She knows that the prosecution failed to prove up their case she's trying to help.




Just like Cynthia Crowley helped Obama in the debate...


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Or unless your a pro gun brain dead who assumes the shooter is always right.

I've gotten no good response to why Martin ran away just to run back and attack Zimmerman.  Nor why a kid with no history of violence attacked him at all.  I think only the brain dead can without question pick a side in this.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

smack down smack down


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge Mope is actually considering this farce of a charge.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

This judge is screwed either way she rules on this child abuse charge.  Ouch!


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The judge is going overboard in trying to fix a conviction for something.  She knows that the prosecution failed to prove up their case she's trying to help.



The other way to look at it is;

She knows a 'Not Guilty' verdict is coming and she has acted in a manner consistent with her siding with the persecution.

Damn!  I'm starting to sound like a freaking lawyer now myself.

Remember after the OJ Trial?  Everybody thought they were Marcia Clark or F Lee?

Pretty disturbing.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



At no point does justification fall...if a five year old shoots a gun at you, you have the right to defend yourself.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

I hate HLN.   

I'm packing so I'm stuck with them...here he comes


----------



## editec (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't matter what happens, if found guilty, he goes to prison.
> ...



FYI, Vermont is still the Whitest state in the union..and ironically, the most liberal, too.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought when I brought up the child issue earlier in the thread one of our resident lawyers said TM was not a child in the eyes of the law, he's a minor or a young adult or something.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



the  worst   trial   ever.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't believe she didn't laugh at this absurd child abuse shit. She can't make a ruling based on logic but must make Defense put a half dozen people to work arguinf against sheer stupidity?

As an aside, has anyone else noticed a bat shaped tuft of hair on Richard Mantei's forehead?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Well, what does "no history of violence" mean?  The pics from his phone certainly suggest violence.  I dont know why Martin ran off then came back.  Do you think that isn't what happened?  Because every piece of circumstantial evidence says it did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



*I've gotten no good response to why Martin ran away just to run back and attack Zimmerman. *

Creepy ass cracker dissed me.......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

3rd Degree Murder as a result of Child Abuse?? Are we serious here?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Mmmm not really fiery, more like whiney.  He's having a meltdown, now I have to do MORE work?

She probably wants to allow it just because.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The judge is going overboard in trying to fix a conviction for something.  She knows that the prosecution failed to prove up their case she's trying to help.
> ...



Candy


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

The prosecution is trying their last ditch attempt at a conviction for something, so they want to add child abuse as a lesser included offense.   They think they proved that up, if nothing else.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Harder to prove you were in fear of your life from a five year old.  Is that really a measure for when child abuse is self defense, fear?  This whole self defense based on fear thing.. hmm.  My gut says fear is the mind killer and we should not make decisions based on fear alone.  But that may just be a residual ingrain from my approval of the Frank Herbert Dune books.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Attorneys are currently arguing justifiable use of deadly force.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I can't believe she didn't laugh at this absurd child abuse shit. She can't make a ruling based on logic but must make Defense put a half dozen people to work arguinf against sheer stupidity?
> 
> As an aside, has anyone else notices a *bat shaped tuft of hair on Richard Mantei's forehead*?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Is that what that was?  I thought he was having a melt down.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

only someone like Nancy Grace would understand this.

I won't hear her 'reasons'--sending a cyber slap her way. I have been wanting to do that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Best West line to date: "Oh my god, just when I thought the case couldn't get any more bizarre"


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So crushin' on West right now.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...





Ooops!  I must have done a fusion of Candy and the designer Cynthia Rowley (I love her handbags!)


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You are implying that when one fires a weapon at you, it is unreasonable to have a fear of death or great bodily injury.  If that is how you feel, then yes, I think you need to put the Dune books down


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 11, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and* the conservatives wait until the trial is over. *I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...





What? Who has done that? 

The vast majority of posters have already declared his innocence/guilt. No ones "waiting for the trial to be over".

And if he's convicted the right will whine endlessly about the "miscarriage of justice". 

And if he's set free the left will whine endlessly about "the miscarriage of justice".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> only someone like Nancy Grace would understand this.
> 
> I won't hear her 'reasons'--sending a cyber slap her way. I have been wanting to do that.



If they throw in this "kitchen sink" charge of child abuse, she will probably start calling George "TotDad".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Gotta take a break.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see the Manslaughter charge being included but these other charges, if they are allowed to be included, we all have reason to fear. This is crazy.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> I have never heard of this happening before.


 That's odd that you wouldn't have heard of it. I mean, you are an expert in Florida criminal law, right? 


> It must have... but I have never heard of it.   Usually the Prosecutors will string together groups of charges knowing that each one increases their chances of a conviction if they fail on their primary charge.



Is that what they did last time you defended someone in a Florida court?

Or did you learn it from watching TV?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

HaHa.  I like that, Totdad..


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Von Bulow was innocent.
But he is white and must go to jail.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Since your assumption of my implication is incorrect... you may be missing the subtlety of my point  

More particularly my point is that we can let fear pass, and choose reason over instinctive muscle memory.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Ha ha ha.

You're on your own with that one..


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Wrong, it is not adding charges.
It is offering a lesser charge which IN MOST CASES the defendant is begging for.
Self defense is Zimmerman's defense AND THE SAME defense would have been used.
That is always the argument the defense uses when they ask for lesser charges.
Manslaughter defense is same as murder or any defense in this as his defense is SELF DEFENSE.
And a good one.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > only someone like Nancy Grace would understand this.
> ...



snarl--a 1000 more cyber slaps for her.

justice in the state of FL. I am beginning to 'hate' FL--a long list of reasons. No plans for violence--ftr. Get some of their socialites that assist the military involved--the Petraeus scandal still irritates me--for one thing. 

I am blathering---at a loss for words.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

This is outrageous... the judge is allowing the State to get away with bush league tactics in the courtroom. "Just when I though this case couldn't get any more bizarre" as West puts it.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I doubt that I am.

It would be reasonable to have a fear of a five year old with a gun.

It would be unreasonable to have a fear of a five year old with a knife.

The standard is reasonable fear.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

So under the theory of folks here that believe this is AN ADDED charge, which it isn't, the prosecution COULD INDICT Zimmerman on that charge if he is found not guilty of murder.
Nope, can't do it because even though this is allowed it is a LESSER charge. 
All the jury will be doing IS CONSIDERING THE LESSER CHARGE, as they can blanket say NO to that and go over NO evidence on that if they CONSIDER to do so.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Here's another reason to hate Florida. Every animal in the state is designed to kill people in some way.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Let go get off?

Just make it up as you go along ass


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

Good morning all.  I'm sorry, but this whole moving the goal posts thing is just mind boggling.  And in my opinion sets a terrible precedent.  Can't get a guy for murder?  Well then let's change the rules midstream find something we CAN convict him on.  When did that become a process of the legal system?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Manslaughter is just as bad, if not worse, than Murder II in this Case because the victim was a Minor.

Florida has a number of Cimes that are subject to the 10-20-Life rule.

Gets complicated.  But some of those 'Lesser Charges' ain't so 'less'


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...





I added more..

More particularly, my point is that we can let fear pass, and choose reason over instinctive muscle memory.  I postulate to you that fear and acting on fear is the abject opposite of reasonable action.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Well this is true with the exception of dolphins and turtles. Scratch the turtles those snapping ones will take your foot off.

Not a user friendly outdoors for a girl who grew up barefoot in the woods.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Time for GA to guard the border. lol--unleash the alligators and let nature take its course.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.

Herbert, Frank (1965)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

George is trying to find his happy spot.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I'm sorry, but this whole moving the goal posts thing is just mind boggling.  And in my opinion sets a terrible precedent.  Can't get a guy for murder?  Well then let's change the rules midstream find something we CAN convict him on.  When did that become a process of the legal system?



Never move to FL--that is my best advice.

Disgusting, truly disgusting.

It seems to me they are desperate if that is any consolation.

If this were my trial I would have to be removed. It is just not right.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

I was driving down the street going the speed limit and kid jumps out from inbetween some parked cars. I hit my brakes, but it was to late and I hit the kid, killing him. Now I'm in court today fighting for my life because I'm charged with Third Degree Murder and Child Abuse. It was an accident and I broke no laws but because I'm white and the kid is black, I'm going to prison for 25 years.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and* the conservatives wait until the trial is over. *I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Except we've had a chance to see both sides make their case.  The state has utterly failed to make its.  What do you call a conviction where the state failed to make its case?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I actually need to correct myself...the standard isn't reasonable fear.

The standard is "a reasonable belief that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm.:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

On the issue of following.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hey!



do you live there--sorry. Just hit the road north. No beaches in the ATL but maybe some bit of sanity. Every other day at least.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> This is outrageous... the judge is allowing the State to get away with bush league tactics in the courtroom. "Just when I though this case couldn't get any more bizarre" as West puts it.



What are they doing?  Are they showing films of napalm drops on Vietnamese villages with burned kids and suggesting that Zimmerman could have been part of that?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I agree BUT this was a manslaughter case and not a murder case to begin with. 
Yes, Florida is a right wing kook state. Since there was a gun involved the Republican Legislature passed a mandatory 10 year sentence on this if he is convicted.
Just another example of the police state we live in these days. Amazing the foolish liberals here want to roast Zimmerman as most times it is the state and their vast resources prosecuting petty drug offenses and sending people with health problems to prison for mandatory 10 year drug sentences for a handful of crack cocaine.
At one time in the Federal system you would get less time if you robbed a bank and pistol whipped the teller than if you had over a certain amount of crack cocaine.
People need to wake up as we have doubled the prison population since 2005 and most of them are petty dope cases with mandatory sentences. In Georgia it is 25 years mandatory sentence if you flash your penis at a minor as that is child molestation under the law here . There have been many arrests on college campuses of students and adults tailgating before football games and guys are taking a whiz behind the bushes. "Daddy, I saw that man's penis". I know of one plea of 25 to do 2 on those cases and the others have been plea bargained down to disorderly conduct or something else but the LAW REMAINS. 
Same as Florida laws. Blame the Republican Legislatures for their draconian laws.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I was driving down the street going the speed limit and kid jumps out from inbetween some parked cars. I hit my brakes, but it was to late and I hit the kid, killing him. Now I'm in court today fighting for my life because I'm charged with Third Degree Murder and Child Abuse. It was an accident and I broke no laws but because I'm white and the kid is black, I'm going to prison for 25 years.


My best friend when I was five was run over and killed by a car.  He ran out to get his ball.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Ummm... about those dolphins...


----------



## Rozman (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Good morning all.  I'm sorry, but this whole moving the goal posts thing is just mind boggling.  And in my opinion sets a terrible precedent.  Can't get a guy for murder?  Well then let's change the rules midstream find something we CAN convict him on.  When did that become a process of the legal system?



I'm wondering what's going on here?
The prosecution sees this falling apart before them 
so they will throw anything at Zimmerman to get a conviction.

Maybe the prosecution is under orders to get this guy convicted of something
because they are so afraid of the blacks rioting and tearing the city apart.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

3rd degree murder with underlying child abuse. Wtf. I'm still reeling on that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



belief... that sounds subjective.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr. West is seeing through the judge's bullshit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

This judge is trying everything to rig this case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > This is outrageous... the judge is allowing the State to get away with bush league tactics in the courtroom. "Just when I though this case couldn't get any more bizarre" as West puts it.
> ...



They might as well have been, Rab.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge Mope is going to allow the state to say following someone is illegal.


What country's law is she following? Because it sure isn't this one.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



To be stalking, the activity would have to be done repeatedly.  That's why Zimmerman was not charged with stalking.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



By history of violence I mean criminal history.  Or even bringing in kids from school who say he beat them up.  This hasnt happened to my knowledge.

Ok, what evidence says he did then?  Since the shooting happened a good distance from the car it's clear Zimmerman followed Martin.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Take a good look at the power and vast resources of the state sports fans.
This is the norm now all promoted under the guise of the right wing "war on crime" BS.
Take a real good look.
Republican Legislatures passed all this BULL SHIT the prosecution is getting away with in this trial.
This IS THE NORM THESE DAYS. The Judge is an elected official and panders to the prosecution to show she is tough on crime. 
This is what I see everyday in my work and is why I am Libertarian.


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello All! 

I have to say I am from GA and would rather move to Fla. Have thought about it more than once.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Debra Nelson is a trial lawyer. She used to be well respected until she presided over this farce. She gleefully ignores pertinent case law, badgers the defendant, denies perfectly good evidence from admission and has been downright belligerent with Don West. For pete's sake, she must have forgotten to study the Judicial Code of Ethics of  Florida...
> ...



Martin was a child ?????

Martin was a few weeks past his 17th birthday.   When I was 2 days past my 17th birthday I was wearing a Marine Corps uniform.  The Marines don't take children into their ranks.

Further, I would bet that if you had called Martin a child to his face, he would have decked you (or at least tried to).  Personally, I think all the people who are trying to portray Martin as a helpless little kid dishonor the man.  Martin was a fighter, not a weak-ass pussy,  and I am certain he would be angered by those who think Zimmerman could have whipped his ass in a fist fight.  You may think Martin was a child, but I bet both Zimmerman and Martin would strongly disagree.

I believe that Martin was the aggressor that night and that Zimmerman had no choice but to use deadly force to defend himself.   But that does not change my belief that Martin was a physically strong and confident young man who - right or wrong -  fought for what he thought was right.   I would not insult him by calling him a child.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Anytime an attorney utters the words "miscarriage of justice" to the judge's face, there is something wrong with the judge.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I'm sorry, but this whole moving the goal posts thing is just mind boggling.  And in my opinion sets a terrible precedent.  Can't get a guy for murder?  Well then let's change the rules midstream find something we CAN convict him on.  When did that become a process of the legal system?
> ...



it  certainly seems that way.

I know that if I were a member of the jury --this would cement 'reasonable doubt'.

a bad case--very bad.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

While walking in Florida, do not walk behind another person, you can be arrested and charged with Second Degree Murder or Child Abuse


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

And the Judge has allowed the Manslaughter charge to given to the jury for consideration.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> 3rd degree murder with underlying child abuse. Wtf. I'm still reeling on that.



The appeal is being drafted right now.   Such an action by the judge would be certain to be overturned.    There are lesser included offenses, then there are brand new offenses that does not afford the defendant an opportunity to answer.

It also presents a problem.  If the jury instruction is that the jury would have to find that Zimmerman knew that Martin was under age it might be moot since there was no evidence on that issue either way.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Martin was old enough to be tried as an adult in the court of law. Child abuse my ass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Try to remember that next time someone is smashing your head into a concrete sidewalk, OK?

*776.012&#8195;Use of force in defense of person*


> However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if: (1) He or she *reasonably believes* that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony;


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have to say I am from GA and would rather move to Fla. Have thought about it more than once.



the beaches are nice--agreed. The hurricanes and judicial matters would be huge negatives for me.

ignore me--I am just venting. It does seem that GA's version of Stand Your Ground is at present working better than FL's--deadly force allowed in your home, etc.

my opinions aren't even worth $.02--ftr.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd degree murder with underlying child abuse. Wtf. I'm still reeling on that.
> ...



It is my knowledge that the judge will instruct the jury to consider manslaughter as a lesser charge.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> While walking in Florida, do not walk behind another person, you can be arrested and charged with Second Degree Murder or Child Abuse



Reasonable doubt. I am convinced. 

Some juror has to share some of my beliefs.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> belief... that sounds subjective.



It is subjective, which is precisely why we are disputing it.  

Why do you continue to remove the adjective "reasonable?"  It is there for a reason.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter which party does what. Such political posturing may send an innocent man to jail. Here we are acting like this is a game, one party rooting for the defendant, the other the victim. Does anyone not care that there is a chance a miscarriage of justice might be perpetrated?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

I found a childhood photo of Judge Mope.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 11, 2013)

It appears that the judge took too many bitch pills this morning.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Absolutely shaking my head....


----------



## KissMy (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Thats what those dumb-ass democrats are lead to believe. Then they wonder why they live in a shitty crime ridden neighborhood. Then they want to blame everyone else & flee from the shit-hole they created. Just like Mr. Jones who's family lost everything defending him again after he defended his family, because Chicago turns all justifiable homicide into a crime.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> It appears that the judge took too many bitch pills this morning.



Her behavior is entirely unbecoming...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




Laughing out loud!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving down the street going the speed limit and kid jumps out from inbetween some parked cars. I hit my brakes, but it was to late and I hit the kid, killing him. Now I'm in court today fighting for my life because I'm charged with Third Degree Murder and Child Abuse. It was an accident and I broke no laws but because I'm white and the kid is black, I'm going to prison for 25 years.
> ...



Had a friend who was hit by a car at 9. He would have been better off dying. He's 64 now and hasn't spoken, smiled, walked, laughed, cried, fed himself or used a toilet in 45 years.


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All!
> ...



I think I would miss a lot here but I could always visit. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  I'm sorry, but this whole moving the goal posts thing is just mind boggling.  And in my opinion sets a terrible precedent.  Can't get a guy for murder?  Well then let's change the rules midstream find something we CAN convict him on.  When did that become a process of the legal system?
> ...



You catch on quick!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2013)

Manslaughter count added to Zimmerman charges

I don't think this should be allowed. If the prosecution wanted lesser charges, they should have filed them that way

You file second degree charges, the defense sets up a defense to refute second degree murder and then they lower the bar when the jury goes to deliberate


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


LINK


> Tião was a well known solitary male Bottlenose Dolphin that resided in the town of São Sebastião in Brazil around 1994 and frequently allowed humans to interact with him. The dolphin became infamous for killing a swimmer and injuring many others, which later earned him the nickname killer dolphin.


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > While walking in Florida, do not walk behind another person, you can be arrested and charged with Second Degree Murder or Child Abuse
> ...



I honestly can't imagine ANYBODY of normal intelligence who would not have reasonable doubt in this case.  Not if they have watched this trial.   But that's just me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

When you're on there, check this out:
@MortimerEsq


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I hear the traffic is better in parts of FL--the panhandle. Love their beaches  and get jealous when I hear about the fun that friends of mine have there. Margaritaville--they don't have to rub it in--'Out on the beach, watching the sunset over the water, taking the boat out'--cruel friends.


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



I agree totally!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Somehow I don't think they'll be starting closing arguments at 1:00 Eastern today.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



I know. We should be alternates. Set things straight.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Somehow I don't think they'll be starting closing arguments at 1:00 Eastern today.



She'll make them eat lunch in the courtroom while giving their closing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I don't think they'll be starting closing arguments at 1:00 Eastern today.
> ...



They won't be going to lunch by 1:00 either.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The panhandle is South Georgia ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

"Skating on thin ice for the court".

Thinly veiled smack.


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > somehow i don't think they'll be starting closing arguments at 1:00 eastern today.
> ...



lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Don West's "Federal superlawyer" is showing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge Debra Nelson: "The person does not have to have great bodily harm in order to fear for his or her life"


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

Awwww I gotta work. Guess I will have to watch HLN tonight. UGH! LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> Awwww I gotta work. Guess I will have to watch HLN tonight. UGH! LOL



Call in sick!!! Call in a bomb threat to your place of work!!! Anything!!! Just don't subject yourself to Fancy Grapes' show!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


 
That's either a Mexican dolphin or a L.A ghetto dolphin.

Ours have laser weapons attached to their heads.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

This is what happens to people who love the beach:


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Arguing the verdict form now


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's a White Hispanic dolphin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge Mope wants the guilty verdicts on one page, and the not guilty verdict on a separate page??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww I gotta work. Guess I will have to watch HLN tonight. UGH! LOL
> ...



Don't say the bt word!  We're on the Internet!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

The judge knows that the prosecution has not made their case.   She wants to make a new case retroactively.  The new case, with new charges that Zimmerman didn't address.    It wouldn't be suprising to see her add robbery because Martin lost his skittles and tea.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Court will be in recess until 1:00 pm


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Why is she even considering the child abuse charge?  There's no evidence been presented or supporting.

Need a trial re-do if that's coming in.  Ooops isn't that called a mis-trial.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



The Gulf Coast is great. All kinds of little places where you can tie up a boat and grab a sandwich and a beer. One place near here, called Pirate's Cove is a bar/burger joint with docking and beach landings for customers. It was the inspiration for Buffet's "Cheese Burger In Paradise".

Now, we're getting an economic shot in the arm from a $1/4 billion entertainment complex being built by the guys from Blue Collar Comedy and Tony Orlando. I believe they bought 530 acres about 3 miles from my house.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder if the prosecution is trying to bore all the audience to death and get them to tune out so we won't witness a 'not guilty' verdict?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *Why is she even considering the child abuse charge? * There's no evidence been presented or supporting.
> 
> Need a trial re-do if that's coming in.  Ooops isn't that called a mis-trial.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The judge knows that the prosecution has not made their case.   She wants to make a new case retroactively.  The new case, with new charges that Zimmerman didn't address.    It wouldn't be suprising to see her add robbery because Martin lost his skittles and tea.



I smell a rat in this case, and it's the judge herself. She has twice attempted to try and thwart the defenses key arguments by disallowing perfectly good evidence into admission, and now she will not allow the defenses definition of "following" to be entered into the jury instructions. She's adding every possible charge she can to the verdict form, ranging from manslaughter to the ridiculous "Felony Murder 3 charge resulting from child abuse." She wants a conviction, that much is clear.

As Vince Lombardi put it:

"What the hell's going on out here?!"


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, all I got out of this morning is that Mantei was as over-prepared as West was under-prepared.  And that Zimmerman shouldn't run a day care.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



LA ghetto dolphins wear sun glasses.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Nope! It's SE Alabama


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 11, 2013)

Ex-Sanford police chief: Zimmerman probe 'taken away from us' - CNN.com

looks like there may have been politcal pressure from the start.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *Why is she even considering the child abuse charge? * There's no evidence been presented or supporting.
> ...



You did that without warning again and I choked myself!

This quite possibly could be your best one yet.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

eagle7_31 said:


> Ex-Sanford police chief: Zimmerman probe 'taken away from us' - CNN.com
> 
> looks like there may have been political pressure from the start.



That much is obvious.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

The riot buzzkill Chantel fell apart.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Come back after the break as Judge Mope adds Hijacking, Arson, and Animal Cruelty to the list of charges against George Zimmerman.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



????
Pensacola, etc--most definitely the panhandle of FL. Blue Angels and all that. 

Life is great there--believe me I have heard. 

don't get me started my issues go deep--lol. I used to love Fort Walton beach--white sand, soft shell crabs and pina coladas---that was my dream. lol.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Come back after the break as Judge Mope adds Hijacking, Arson, and Animal Cruelty to the list of charges against George Zimmerman.



I could see you might argue the ridiculous charge of arson, the burning of TM's hoodie and skin, but not sure how you get to hijacking and animal cruelty?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

West loses his train of thought a lot.  Must be too much work for the poor guy to give a clear argument.  Or he has finally melted down completely.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 Well, if it makes you feel any better, if it's just a little self-defense, it is self-defense, and the correct verdict would be to let him go free since it is self-defense, and the trial should not have been brought into the court room based merely on the fact that Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson and the entire NAACP made a bad call due to failure to review the FACTS.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



We call the top S Alabama, Tally S Georgia.  Tallahassee is really just S Georgia.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Come back after the break as Judge Mope adds Hijacking, Arson, and Animal Cruelty to the list of charges against George Zimmerman.
> ...



George hijacked Martin and kept him from making his way home.

George and Martin made one of the witnesses dogs bark, and the dog got a sore throat.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Come back after the break as Judge Mope adds Hijacking, Arson, and Animal Cruelty to the list of charges against George Zimmerman.



I am frankly surprised the prosecution hasn't charges Zim with sending those porn pics to Martin.

OOPS! to the 7 year old that hacked Martin's phone.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Come back after the break as Judge Mope adds Hijacking, Arson, and Animal Cruelty to the list of charges against George Zimmerman.
> ...



His cries for help deafened several neighborhood cats, and kept the area residents from an episode of "Dexter."


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Well, all I got out of this morning is that Mantei was as over-prepared as West was under-prepared.  And that Zimmerman shouldn't run a day care.



I couldn't watch or listen.

Considering skipping the closing--in protest.

This is just too much and I know more is coming.

$@!$?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

The prosecution should be fired and imho jailed for trying to add a murder 3 for child abuse charge after everything but the closing arguments has finished.

If Zimmerman is found guilty of anything his attorneys are going to have a field day with the appeals.

This travesty of justice just demonstrates the flaws with our legal system and the abuses of our government.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Pensacola's real name is East Foley, AL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

OMG the feed chat looks like this:

yes he is!
no he isn't!
yes he is!
no he isn't!
yes he or you're a racist!
no he isn't

Now spell most of that wrong.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 11, 2013)

All the lesser charges have to be added so the jury can convict on any of them if they feel Mr. Zimmerman is found not to have used self defense.
In other words he can be found not guilty of any crime by reason of self defense, guilty of discharging a firearm causing death,  guilty of 3rd degree murder, manslaughter or 2nd degree murder. 

The defense in this case requires that the defendant felt that his life was in danger or that he would or had received serious injury and was unable to get away to safety.

The defendant was on his back, under the control of a man who was assaulting him with no way to defend himself. His attacker was in commission of a violent felonious attack. That is precisely the grounds for self defense. 

However, the jury has to see it in that light after all the testimony is considered and the "facts" of the case taken in the context of what they believe to be the veracity of the witnesses.

Not having heard all the testimony, been witness to all the evidence and not knowing how the jury will look at this case it is not my place to say what the outcome could be. Having said that, it is my opinion that the facts show the case to be one of self defense. I would have done the same thing once on the ground. I think it is  reasonable to be in fear for your life under those conditions.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Come back after the break as Judge Mope adds Hijacking, Arson, and Animal Cruelty to the list of charges against George Zimmerman.
> ...



That's racist!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG the feed chat looks like this:
> 
> yes he is!
> no he isn't!
> ...



Are you sure it doesn't really say...

yes he be! 
no he ain't! 
yes he be! 
no he ain't! 
yes he be o' youse some rasiss! 
no he ain't!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



lol--well--GA was able to pass a law to allow alcohol to be purchased on Sunday--after 200 years. lol--Not certain that South GA has decided to go along with that--but we are wild and free in the ATL. lol.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

If Zimmerman is convicted on anything, what are all the grounds for appeal in this case?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> West loses his train of thought a lot.  Must be too much work for the poor guy to give a clear argument.  Or he has finally melted down completely.



A rational person has great difficulty arguing against the totally bizarre statements of idiots.

That's why I rarely respond to you.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Trying to understand...Jury instructions will include the charge of "voluntary manslaughter?"

I mean, there are other manslaughter categories and I'm trying to look up the definition and see if it is applicable here to make up my mind whether or not GZ is likely to be convicted on that.  I'm beyond sure the jury will NOT find him guilty of M2.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *Why is she even considering the child abuse charge? * There's no evidence been presented or supporting.
> ...






> De Followin' Usa' Says Dank You's t' Rat in de Hat Fo' Dis Useful Post, dig dis:
> 
> Ernie S. (Today), testarosa (Today)




What? That's it, only 2 usa' beez likein' muh post?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy shit
I missed when he said "Ms. Corey is sitting right there listening to this so she must approve".

I need to buy Don a beer.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 11, 2013)

Will they throw public urination to the list of charges,maybe jaywalking,not being kind and not rewinding
VHS tapes.This charge goes back 15 years.They going to throw in 3rd degree murder now?The defense has rested and can't respond.

Rush is right.This is a show trial and all this is being done to satisfy the media and the politicians who pushed for the trial and the need to satisfy the masses so they don't riot and destroy the city.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If I understood what you said, maybe I'd give you a "Thanks", but I didn't understand it, lol.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Objection! The prosecution has shown no facts to support these allegations!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


lol. Yet Tallahassee is the state Capitol of Florida... which I missed on a test once...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



It is legal to purchase alcohol 24/7 in Alabama, but we have no state lottery.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If Zimmerman is convicted on anything, what are all the grounds for appeal in this case?



I want to know, too--seems like there should be a long list.

Not in the mood to hear what a member of the media might say at present.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Or child abuse either, but that doesn't seem to bother the twit sitting in the high chair.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trying to understand...Jury instructions will include the charge of "voluntary manslaughter?"
> 
> I mean, there are other manslaughter categories and I'm trying to look up the definition and see if it is applicable here to make up my mind whether or not GZ is likely to be convicted on that.  I'm beyond sure the jury will NOT find him guilty of M2.



Essentially, the Judge is allowing an instruction on "manslaughter by act...," while removing the possibility of "procurement" or "culpable negligence," as allowed for by statute:

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

See section (1) of that statute...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Holy shit
> I missed when he said "Ms. Corey is sitting right there listening to this so she must approve".
> 
> I need to buy Don a beer.



Yeah, that was in his creepy ass crackuh rage.


----------



## manifold (Jul 11, 2013)

manifold said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Oh gee, look who still hasn't produced the tape, or a transcript, that backs up his claim.

Raise your hand if you're surprised.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Zimmerman didn't say blacks get away with it.  He said fucking punks get away with it.   If "fucking punks" translates to "blacks" to you, there is some powerful hidden racism there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

The argument the Defense is offering right now is the way I see it.  At the eleventh hour, just before closing arguments, to spring all this case law to add charge after charge after charge now to the original charge is just unconscionable.  If all that was legitimate to put into play, it should have been put into play at the beginning so the Defense would have a fair shot at rebutting and defending against it.

This prosecution is desperate to convict Zimmerman of something.  And the judge appears to be of the same mind?   Or am I reading her entirely wrong?  Her ruling on this will be the proof in the pudding.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman is convicted on anything, what are all the grounds for appeal in this case?
> ...



I don't think Zimmerman is going to be convicted on anything, or at least he shouldn't be convicted, but you never know. With what I've seen and heard in this trial, there's no way I would convict, no way at all, but I'm not on the jury.

This is a travesty, I just don't see how this has come to this. If this judge allows "Child Abuse", I don't think Zimmerman received a fair trial.

Second Degree Murder wasn't proven and neither was Manslaughter. George Zimmerman should be free and clear, I just don't know if he will be because the jury may feel sorry for Martins mother or they are afraid for their own Saftey or they don't want riots.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I haven't kept up with how the alcohol on Sunday law is working out in other parts of the state. shrug--At the time of intense debates many people pointed out that it really wasn't much of an issue--easy to drive over the border to AL or FL. Guess that is what is going on.

I'm afraid to check on local news--lots of things I don't like but try to live with, etc. Even with a state lottery--the school systems seem to be on the verge of fiscal collapse--at least my local system. 

my mind is gone--I thought when the prosecution decided not to call the witness for rebuttal the issue of Zimmerman's previous criminal record wouldn't be an issue. It just seems so wrong--


----------



## manifold (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I don't know about that, I've been told here that it's possible to translate "black" into "criminal" without it necessarily being racist.

Of course I don't believe that load of bullshit either, but some apparently do.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Due process is dead in Florida. The state of Florida and her attorney's have shown that their powers are endless and they will not hesitate to abuse them. If charging a defendant with a crime outside of the scope of the original charge and testimony is allowed on the day of closing arguments we aren't true to the spirit of the system. We are picking a man, trying a case and then seeing what we can get him on at the end of the trial. Malicious prosecution is the only term that can come to one's mind. I don't care if you are in the Zimmerman or Martin camp in this incident. What is happening in this court room today could happen to anyone on this board for any offense. This is unbelievable! If this does not terrify you then nothing will.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



oh--I think there will be a conviction. Then and only then can the media be happy.

thinking of all that they will have to say--how can they live with themselves. 

sigh--I suppose in a decade or so appeals could go all the way to the Supreme Court--that is not what is needed--miscarriage of justice. So many stories.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

If Zimmerman is convicted, you can say goodbye to Neighborhood Watch groups and Conseal Carry. Both will be illegal or could ruin you for life so no one will want to take that chance.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2013)

So the defense rests and NOW new charges that weren't argued or discussed in any fashion are up for consideration?  

He can now be convicted of child abuse but isn't allowed to defend himself against that NEW charge.

What a bunch of bullshit. Railroads were cool as a child but not so much now


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



It's the capitol in name and red tape only, other than that all the S Georgians live there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

I now have it on good authority that the idiot judge is going to add Littering (flashlights, shell casing) and Improper Lane Usage (crossing center line to park) to the grocery list of charges against George.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

They need to get this done if they are going to start at 1:00.  They'll probably be there until at least 8:00 again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So the defense rests and NOW new charges that weren't argued or discussed in any fashion are up for consideration?
> 
> He can now be convicted of child abuse but isn't allowed to defend himself against that NEW charge.
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. Railroads were cool as a child but not so much now



You catch on to The Rep Thread pretty quick!


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



This CCW-gun-toter is just fine with "striking", it's the shooting TO DEATH that I have more than an issue with.  Carry a weapon.  Learn how to use it ... properly and appropriately.  If not, carry a stun gun dang it!


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Nelson is a total whack job.
> 
> If GZ is found guilty of anything, he has numerous grounds for a successful appeal.
> 
> What's the rush with this trial?  I get the jurors are sequestered but, my God woman, do your job correctly.  This is completely absurd and unfair.





Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman gets 25 years for killing an unarmed child.  We can dream.
> ...





Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Rat in the Hat said:


> Did anyone else see Fancy Grapes last night? She was going bat-shit crazy over the fact that George wouldn't testify, and was trying to convince her guests that he wanted to, but O'Mara forced him not to. None of them bought her fable.
> 
> Also interesting was the fact that 2 of her guests were lawyers for DeeDee. Why did she need to lawyer up with not 1, but 2 attorneys?



I very seldom post because I don't want to get invested too much anymore.  I just can't stomach HLN at all.  All the screeching and fomenting racial discord and maybe even firing up the mobs has completely turned me off.  I will be making my opinions known after this clusterflock of a trial is over.

DeeDee has 2 attorneys?  She doesn't look like she has the pot or the window.  ( Not talking that kind of pot, either...)  I, too, wonder why she has lawyered up x2.

Did lil Trayvon's parents share some of the settlement with her?
Looks like they are spending that settlement like a bag lady winning the powerball.
Anyone know if they would have to return that settlement money if GZ is acquitted?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The argument the Defense is offering right now is the way I see it.  At the eleventh hour, just before closing arguments, to spring all this case law to add charge after charge after charge now to the original charge is just unconscionable.  If all that was legitimate to put into play, it should have been put into play at the beginning so the Defense would have a fair shot at rebutting and defending against it.
> 
> This prosecution is desperate to convict Zimmerman of something.  And the judge appears to be of the same mind?   Or am I reading her entirely wrong?  Her ruling on this will be the proof in the pudding.



I'm digging the beardage.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this break giving defense time to deal with the ridiculous M3/Child Abuse bullshit?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

An appeal will fix all of this, but in the meantime a man has to sit in jail while the appeal is heard by a higher court.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 11, 2013)

Everything that can be done will be done to convict Zimmerman in order to calm the masses.
No one wants to deal with the rioting and looting.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Due process is dead in Florida. The state of Florida and her attorney's have shown that their powers are endless and they will not hesitate to abuse them. If charging a defendant with a crime outside of the scope of the original charge and testimony is allowed on the day of closing arguments we aren't true to the spirit of the system. We are picking a man, trying a case and then seeing what we can get him on at the end of the trial. Malicious prosecution is the only term that can come to one's mind. I don't care if you are in the Zimmerman or Martin camp in this incident. What is happening in this court room today could happen to anyone on this board for any offense. This is unbelievable! If this does not terrify you then nothing will.



It doesn't terrify me. It pisses me off.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



George Zimmerman will not survive for a year in prison, I can almost gaurentee you that. They may put Zimmerman into protective custody or whatever, so he may survive for a while while the appeals process moves forward though, who knows. 

The defense should add that to their closing argument. They should say something like, "No matter what you, the jury, does, George Zimmerman has been convicted and sentenced to death. It is up to you whether or not George Zimmerman dies in prison or as a free man".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Is this break giving defense time to deal with the ridiculous M3/Child Abuse bullshit?



Yeah. While the state team pigs out and high fives each other about their shenanigans, defense has to pass on lunch to deal with the bullshit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> An appeal will fix all of this, but in the meantime a man has to sit in jail while the appeal is heard by a higher court.



Will it? Don't get me wrong if convicted I know we will see appeals. But that doesn't mean they will make the correct decision.

Look at the Obamacare ruling. It wasn't right and everyone on the Court knows it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Is this break giving defense time to deal with the ridiculous M3/Child Abuse bullshit?



Yes, I think this is the most time she's allowed them to research a state below the belt bullshit surprise.  She usually makes them do it on the fly and then rules against them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Is this break giving defense time to deal with the ridiculous M3/Child Abuse bullshit?
> ...



youz b havin da minemeldin wi misself


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 11, 2013)

The State realized long ago that Murder II charges should never have been brought against this man.  That was a joke all along.  What they are obviously shooting for is that the jury will "compromise" on a lesser charge such as aggravated assault which with Florida's 10/20/Life statute will put Zimmerman behind bars for at least a decade simply for using a gun in a "crime".  THAT is why they overcharged Zimmerman in the first place.  They're hoping that the jury of six while feel sorry for the Martin family and feel compelled to give Zimmerman some kind of punishment.  Let's hope they understand that by doing so they are condemning a man who simply defended himself to possibly spend decades in prison.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



New sig gave me mad Jedi mind skillz.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Is this break giving defense time to deal with the ridiculous M3/Child Abuse bullshit?
> ...



On the up side, MOM doesn't write his closing statements down 
 If anyone can wing this and win I think it's him


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, *and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation;* to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So the defense rests and NOW new charges that weren't argued or discussed in any fashion are up for consideration?
> ...



Where is all this "Rep" at? I never get paid in rep or negs. 

I'm not special.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

West is off somewhere staring off into space trying to think of ways to get out of all this work.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > So the defense rests and NOW new charges that weren't argued or discussed in any fashion are up for consideration?
> ...



I come here for updates when I miss the news. The neg rep fest was pretty dumb.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Cause he's got Stamina

;-)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

The moral of the story is a member of a special group can beat on you and you can't do a damn thing about it. So stay the fuck away from them and let them steal, rape and kill....In be damn lucky it isn't you.

Liberals enjoy the victim you made as it will always be the victim as long as it thinks this way.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Due process is dead in Florida. The state of Florida and her attorney's have shown that their powers are endless and they will not hesitate to abuse them. If charging a defendant with a crime outside of the scope of the original charge and testimony is allowed on the day of closing arguments we aren't true to the spirit of the system. We are picking a man, trying a case and then seeing what we can get him on at the end of the trial. Malicious prosecution is the only term that can come to one's mind. I don't care if you are in the Zimmerman or Martin camp in this incident. What is happening in this court room today could happen to anyone on this board for any offense. This is unbelievable! If this does not terrify you then nothing will.
> ...



It does both to me, Avatar.  I'm a Florida resident and I carry a concealed weapon.  What they are doing to George Zimmerman NOW is something that gun control zealots could do to me if I were ever to use that weapon to defend myself.  If you can't use deadly force when someone is sitting on top of you banging your head off concrete then when can you?  It basically turns my second amendment rights into a farce.  Yes, you have the right to own a gun but if you ever use it then we will put you in prison for aggravated assault!  How is that not taking away my right of self defense?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



They should do that. If anybody can give it the old college try O'Mara seems up to the challenge. 

just ridiculous and unjust. 

Glad I am no longer teaching--I lived --wasn't killed. That is about all that anyone could say to me. What teachers will have to do to start the year that is quickly approaching--that will be something. Hatred--racism--it is  all I can do to remain sane at times. 
shutting my mouth. I suppose every word can be traced back to me--if I have to be tried for anything? Yes, I am certain it can.


----------



## Swear_to_tell (Jul 11, 2013)

Folks all big and bad and brazen with a gun in their hand.  Hmpf.  Leave law enforcement to Law Enforcement.  Even the police officers that I work in tandem with prefer to employ stun guns.  Neighborhood Watch.  Watch is the operative word.  All of this is sadly anticipated and un-necessary.  What a shame. I remain a firearms advocate nonetheless.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

The fucking prosecutor's "charge" DID specifically mention that the victim was a person less than 17.  

I think they had this plotted out from jump street, but they did not charge "intent," so it may all be for nothin'.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



This is what the leftist mindset has done throughout Europe. You have very little rights to own a gun or even utter a word. This is what the left thinks about freedom....They hate it.


Their special protected class once wanted to be "equal"? Fuck, they're higher up the food chain then the rest of society with the power to do this shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The fucking prosecutor's "charge" DID specifically mention that the victim was a person less than 17.
> 
> I think they had this plotted out from jump street, but they did not charge "intent," so it may all be for nothin'.



Yeah we've been pissed off/joke/pissed off/joke for a couple hours.

Welcome to the party.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Nuhuh! AL just wishes it was part of Pensacola.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> The State realized long ago that Murder II charges should never have been brought against this man.  That was a joke all along.  What they are obviously shooting for is that the jury will "compromise" on a lesser charge such as aggravated assault which with Florida's 10/20/Life statute will put Zimmerman behind bars for at least a decade simply for using a gun in a "crime".  THAT is why they overcharged Zimmerman in the first place.  They're hoping that the jury of six while feel sorry for the Martin family and feel compelled to give Zimmerman some kind of punishment.  Let's hope they understand that by doing so they are condemning a man who simply defended himself to possibly spend decades in prison.



The problem isnt hey didn't Overcharge him. The only charge against him was Murder 2. The so called lesser charges were never charged against him.

Now they are trying to charge him with them now. After all the evidence has been presented.

But if the self defense defense was valid for murder 2, it applies to all the lesser charges as well.

No rational person can find him not guilty of murder 2 because of his self defense defense and yet find him guilty of a lesser charge. Attempting to add lesser charges now doesn't promote justice. Quite the opposite.

I hope the defense points this out in closing arguments. "Look the state is conceding that there is reasonable doubt in this case because they have felt the need to try to add lesser offense. But if you think self defense is reasonable doubt for murder 2, then logically it has to be a valid defense for the lesser offenses as well."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Here comes the other homey


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If this 3rd degree murder charge based on child abuse is permitted then how could anyone who ever shoots someone under the age of 18 ever walk? Every person shooting a minor in Chicago should always be found guilty of 3rd degree felony Murder. There should be no pleas below this. What they are saying with this charge is, no matter what a person under 18 is doing to you, strangling, beating you with a bat, whatever, you can't shoot them to stop it. This is ludicrous!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Murder 3 denied. Thank god!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Murder 3/child abuse thrown out!!!!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

In other words, she read the comments, tweets and FB posts about how if she allowed this in, she would be found to be an idiot and biased.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





Hooray! M3 is out!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nuhuh! AL just wishes it was part of Pensacola.





			
				testarosa said:
			
		

> Here comes the other homey



I don't care if it's in Alabama, Florida, or Montana...I want some Old Bay Steamer in Ft. Walton right now because of you all!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That's why i dont think this is about race. It doesn't hurt their race narrative. But the polarizing factor in this is the right to self defense. The statists dont want us exercising our natural right to self defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Judge will not consider 3rd Degree murder resulting in child abuse. Just when I thought she was an absolute prick, she redeems herself, in part.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Murder 3 denied. Thank god!



Good. As I said earlier, the prosecutor should be fired and jailed for arguing it.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

So it's Second Degree Murder and Manslaughter only?

With all the evidence and testimony, Zimmerman should be a free man when the jury comes back.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Obama is using this just like he used the shootings to take away our rights to bear arms...What's even more scary is these people don't even want us to defend ourselves...Look at Britain to realize what our future is if these people win.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> In other words, she read the comments, tweets and FB posts about how if she allowed this in, she would be found to be an idiot and biased.



Shez done b knowin wut dat fancy shit b


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Murder 3/child abuse thrown out!!!!



The dishonorable prosecutors had inserted some language in their sole count to support such a charge down, but "neglected" to provide any *evidence* to support "intent."

Fuck them.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

On another thread I recommended the judge be sold to Smithfield Foods...any action yet?


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


 Please show evidence that Zimmerman committed a crime if he "followed Martin." What crime was that again? Hello?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, she read the comments, tweets and FB posts about how if she allowed this in, she would be found to be an idiot and biased.
> ...





> Shez doan b knowin wut dat fancy shit b



Eye beez fin dat for ya, an shit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > An appeal will fix all of this, but in the meantime a man has to sit in jail while the appeal is heard by a higher court.
> ...



The 5th Circuit Court has already demonstrated that they will overrule Debra Nelson on any error she makes. I gather any appeal will be heard there as well. That is why I am confident Zimmerman if convicted here will be acquitted there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Nuhuh! AL just wishes it was part of Pensacola.
> ...



I don't care if it's in Alabama, Florida, or Montana...I want some Old Bay Steamer in Ft. Walton right now because of y'all

There I fixed it.

All the rednecks live in Florida that's we're having this trial don't all y'all know?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> On another thread I recommended the judge be sold to Smithfield Foods...any action yet?



Poor quality. Even the Dept of Agriculture said no.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Eye done toll y'all dat dey wooden beez stardin da closen argaments at wun aclock.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Murder 3/child abuse thrown out!!!!
> ...



I think "Fuck them" should qualify as an objection.

OBJECTION!  Fuck them.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.

Thank You


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Why would it be heard in the 5th circuit? is there a Federal issue im unaware of? State convictions usually go up through the State courts unless there is a Federal issue at hand.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

The guns and the race of this case are one thing. The far more reaching travesty that I've witnessed in this court room and prosecution is that your, mine, anyone's right to due process is just lip service. Every person in the country can at least agree that we are entitled to a fair trial. I would defend any person for that right, even Marc and Quick.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Sure hope they don't give West anymore work during the break.  He REALLY needs a break.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If they submit this to the Florida Supreme Court, then you can forget it. The best route is to go via the 5th Circuit. There is a federal issue since the judge willfully infringed on the defendant's 5th and 14th amendment rights. I have explained countless times why. Since if any of those infringements results in a conviction, they can skip the Florida Supreme Court altogether. Why did they appeal to the Fifth CCA the first time?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Nuhuh! AL just wishes it was part of Pensacola.
> ...



there used to be a little place--the Hogsbreath, 'Better Than No Breath at All'--I bought a T shirt. Fond memories--just a hole in the wall. Good gumbo and great soft shell crabs. I will never forget ---lol--there is one place in my vicinity that I can get soft shell crabs --I keep promoting the idea that my area needs more seafood restaurants--but no luck. lol.

some sort of ale might be good tonight. maybe I should find my Toby Keith CD--'Angry American'. sometimes that works.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.
> 
> Thank You



You are bound to be disappointed.

The jury will get the standard Florida criminal instructions (the so-called judge's "charge") and that will _*not*_ be all that clear to _them_, either.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I think those were the words that martin's momma used when she heard the child abuse charges were out the window.

"Waaaat??? Dey no beez chargen him widda chile abus fo gattin muh baby? Fug dem!!! Fug dem rite uppa der creepy cracka azzez!!!"


----------



## animallover (Jul 11, 2013)

Ya'll crack me up! Lmao!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The guns and the race of this case are one thing. The far more reaching travesty that I've witnessed in this court room and prosecution is that your, mine, anyone's right to due process is just lip service. Every person in the country can at least agree that we are entitled to a fair trial. I would defend any person for that right, even Marc and Quick.



Somehow I doubt marc, quick and a large section of the leftist community gives a damn about fair trials. Justice is one sided when it comes to the "SPECIAL GROUP".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



"Waaaat??? Dey no beez chargen him widda chile abus fo gattin muh anjil baby? Fug dem!!! Fug dem rite uppa der creepy cracka azzez!!!"

eyz beez fixin dat fo youz


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.
> 
> Thank You



In a nutshell. . . .

Murder is death caused by an intent to kill somebody unlawfully..

Manslaughter is death caused by a negligent act or intent to cause harm, but not death, to another.

If you ram your car into somebody with the intent to kill them that is murder.  First degree, if you planned it out in advance.  Second degree if it was a spur of the moment choice.

If you ram your car into somebody while texting or while drunk and they die as a result of that, that is manslaughter.

The gray area is in the shooting of somebody who is beating the crap out of you.  The jury has to decide if George Zimmeman was reasonably justified in using deadly force in that situation.   I believe the defense has made an adequate case that he could have been--enough of a case to create reasonable doubt re murder or manslaughter, though I don't think the judge should allow the manslaughter charge at the 11th hour.  The defense didn't put up a rigorous objection to that as they did re the child abuse charge, though, so I don't think the defense is really worried about that all that much.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




Bookmarking this post for later if Zimmerman is found guilty.  This is the question I want to ask all my liberal friends who posted guilty-until-proven-innocent crap on my wall.

But I want to wait to see what the jury does.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The guns and the race of this case are one thing. The far more reaching travesty that I've witnessed in this court room and prosecution is that your, mine, anyone's right to due process is just lip service. Every person in the country can at least agree that we are entitled to a fair trial. I would defend any person for that right, even Marc and Quick.
> ...



You are more than likely right, but I would raise hell over that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

The state needs 30 minutes to take 3rd degree felony child abuse out of closing.

heh heh heh heh


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

> Florida defines murder in the second degree as:
> 
> The unlawful killing of a human being, when perpetrated by any act imminently dangerous to another and evincing a depraved mind regardless of human life, although without any premeditated design to effect the death of any particular individual, is murder in the second degree . . .
> 
> ...


  --  words of Andrew Branca found at Getting to Murder 2: Finding George Zimmerman?s ?Depraved Mind?

Then look at "manslaughter."  Law of Self Defense ? FL 782.07 Manslaughter

"Culpable  negligence."   That's the key element of "manslaughter."

It's a really BIG problem for the prosecution because if the jury agrees that the intentional acts of pulling out the gun and firing it at the person (TM) was "justified," then it is NOT "negligence" of any stripe or flavor.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Obama is using this just like he used the shootings to take away our rights to bear arms...What's even more scary is these people don't even want us to defend ourselves...Look at Britain to realize what our future is if these people win.



It's not just the right to bear arms. It's the right to self defense, regardless of what weapon or any is involved.

People who cannot defend themselves, cannot govern themselves.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.
> 
> Thank You



2nd degree murder is when a someone kills someone else for a really bad, and hateful  reason ieven if they did not plan to kill.






Manslaughter is when someone kills someone for reason which are somewhat understandable but nonetheless criminal.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



No sir, you do not.

You must first consider the race of the perpetrator. If he belongs to a race which has special privileges then roll over play dead and beg for your life.

Secondly, you must call the governor's office , describe the situation and ask if you have a right to defend yourself at this point in time.

Thirdly, call 911, and ask if the po po can get there in less than 4 minutes.

That's it in a nutshell.

.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Moving the goalposts again?

Since Zimmerman was walking away from Martin he was, obviously, not in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.
> ...



Do you use these visual aids at trial and can we come watch pretty please?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The state needs 30 minutes to take 3rd degree felony child abuse out of closing.
> 
> heh heh heh heh



And after they do that, the rest of their time will be spent in the bathroom scrubbing the sh$t out of their pants after the judge didn't allow it in.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.
> ...



some may already know --how can they wipe what they already know out of their minds completely--whatever. Deliberate--bring back a verdict and next case. 

my family had its share. that's about all I have to say.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> 
> Yeah....................it can go down your throat, but when it does, you cough and sneeze trying to keep the blood from going down in your lungs.  Sorry, but the body is wired to do that very thing.
> 
> ...



Tell me something, have you ever been on your back when you had a bloody nose? With someone straddling you and pounding on your face?

Want to try again, or simply admit you are trying to do the impossible by proving that Zimmerman did something when the evidence clearly says he did not?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

At any rate, I want this judge investigated for her conduct towards the defense. I mean come on.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The state needs 30 minutes to take 3rd degree felony child abuse out of closing.
> 
> heh heh heh heh



I wonder how much of Bernie's closing was built around it?? 

He'll be hopelessly lost if it was the whole thing.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2013)

Has a USMB tread ever hit 1000 pages?  Just wondering.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.
> ...



It's sad that there's a lot of truth in the above.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> > Florida defines murder in the second degree as:
> >
> > The unlawful killing of a human being, when perpetrated by any act imminently dangerous to another and evincing a depraved mind regardless of human life, although without any premeditated design to effect the death of any particular individual, is murder in the second degree . . .
> >
> ...



Judge Nelson whittled down manslaughter even further this morning.  An instruction for voluntary manslaughter (by act) will be given, but not for involuntary (culpable negligence).  I'm aware you know the distinction; I just put the proceeding in parentheses to clarify for others.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Has a USMB tread ever hit 1000 pages?  Just wondering.



The Coffee Shop passed 1000 pages years ago.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

The foam rubber doll is in the courtroom.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> ...



^ except that's not what happened.

Dizzy can't even lay out the evidence fairly or accurately.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Court is back in session. Prosecution will begin closing arguments shortly.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what is Second Degree Murder and what is Manslaughter? and none of this legal crap either. Just tell me what each says in a way I, yes, even I, would understand it. I know I ask a lot of you and may take some time to get it posted. Try to include pictures and small words. I like pictures and small words I can understand better.
> ...



Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when he got sucker punched
Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when he was knocked down
Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when Martin sat on top of him
Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when Martin was pummeling him
Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when his head was being slammed into the concrete
Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when he screamed for help, "But none came"
Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when he saw someone turn and walk away
Zimmerman did pull his gun and shot Martin after he thought Martin was going for his gun.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 11, 2013)

All creatures, great and small, have the right to defend their lives. That is a "natural right" that exists throughout the natural world. Anytime one person attacks another with the intent to do grievous bodily harm or to take a life we have the right to use any force to eliminate that threat. 

The hard part is to get a jury to understand that you felt the threat was that grievous. The real travesty is that even if you are found not guilty of a crime you then are dragged through civil court and sued for damages or "wrongful death" of the attacker.

In every training course I have ever been in I was told that if you use a gun in self defense or otherwise your life will never be the same.  That is why if you are carrying a concealed weapon you need to carry personal liability insurance that covers the use of a firearm in justifiable cases. If you don't have insurance then you should leave the gun at home.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> At any rate, I want this judge investigated for her conduct towards the defense. I mean come on.



Sadly, she isn't atypical of judges in the United States. I've been lucky to have pretty good judges to work with, but I've had to deal with judges who shouldn't be anywhere near the bench. One judge I know is the nicest guy off the bench, but when he gets up there he is absolutely crazy with his rulings.

'We have learned by sad experience that it is the nature and disposition of almost all men, as soon as they get a little authority, as they suppose, they will immediately begin to exercise unrighteous dominion." (D&C 121:39)


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...


According to "Zimmerman."  Of course dead teens tell no tales.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> 
> Yeah....................it can go down your throat, but when it does, you cough and sneeze trying to keep the blood from going down in your lungs.  Sorry, but the body is wired to do that very thing.
> 
> ...



The girl said she heard a bump then she heard wet grass. That isn't evidence that GZ threw the first munch you moron!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I'm a psycho because I never fully agreed it was pure stalking? 

That shows I have values.

I use the word "stalking" because like many who believe GZ is guilty, I'm sure, use it because it's expedient to do so and just merely to say he followed is terribly lacking. He followed with a gun, which is begging for a disaster, like just what happened. Furthermore, he knew very well that there was a very high chance of a confrontation to occur, when he followed someone. You'd have to be a moron to think there wouldn't be.

BTW Muffin is the name of my dog. Don't abuse it* XXXXXX*.


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



That was HIS testimony and is not verified by any other source, however, so the defendent's testimony alone may or may not ring credible to the jury.  But all the other facts put into evidence as to the situation that existed at the time, the injuries the defendent sustained, the lack of injuries on Martin, etc. strongly support an argument of self defense.  I don't see how any jury could ignore all that and not have reasonable doubt.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The foam rubber doll is in the courtroom.



before I changed channels I noticed HLN had a foam rubber doll--a pitiful reenactment was taking place--'After Hours'. 

sigh.  Things that just should not be allowed.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 11, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Didn't say it was a crime.  But what happened after that?  Did Martin who has no history of violence really just attack him?  Seems a bit unlikely.  He did kill Martin, that we know.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Jury has been brought in.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



You are assuming a lot or exaggerating to make some sort of point.  At any rate, the jury will have this case soon enough.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > At any rate, I want this judge investigated for her conduct towards the defense. I mean come on.
> ...



So basically, we throw judicial ethics out of the window?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



How does it feel to be so dishonest that you literally have to make things up?


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when he got sucker punched
> Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when he was knocked down
> Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when Martin sat on top of him
> Zimmerman didn't pull his gun when Martin was pummeling him
> ...



This! You have to ask yourself why a person in possession of overwhelming force took the beating that he did. All of the physical and forensic evidence corroborates his story. There is no evil here. Two people had an encounter, one of them, Martin, went physical and the other defended himself, legally, with deadly force. It's tragic but had Martin not died, he would have been the criminal. He initiated the violence.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh brother, now Travon is a man in closing arguments 

He just lied about the testimony .   " Just tell my wife I killed him ". Liar liar


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Nope. Im all for judicial ethics. Im just stating that it's alot more widespread than you might realize.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

De La Rionda is going to use emotion again... figures.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Is there a reason why nobody is doing anything about it?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

lie counter for state's closing at 2 already


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Is Bernie's entire closing going to be a 3 hour long appeal to emotion??


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > > Florida defines murder in the second degree as:
> ...



Thanks.  I was sitting in court all morning with my thumb up my ass [proverbially speaking, that is,   ] and had missed that decision by the judge.

FL. Statute 782.07 (in every subdivision) uses the term "culpable negligence."  But it LOOKS like under subdivision 1, an "act" need not be a negligent act.  

So, since GZ admitted the act of shooting the gun (intentionally) at TM, but said it was "justified" under the circumstances, IF the jury accepts that he DID the deed but rejects the claim of justification, they COULD find him guilty of the lesser crime.  

However, if they say he's not guilty of murder because the shooting was justified, that determination of "justification" should logically and legally apply to the manslaughter as well.  If justified at all, then it should be a COMPLETE defense.

A smart jury will quickly acquit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You use it because being honest about what happened destroys your narrative and attempt to malign the man.

Words mean something. When you use words to convey something different than what actually happened, you're lying.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 11, 2013)

*Want to see what a total lack of remorse looks like?

This phucker's expression hasn't changed in two weeks.  Not once.  

Stone cold killer. *


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie's nervous.  He should be.  His case fell apart under his direction.  

He should be ashamed of himself.  He sounds like a jerk and is speaking to this jury like they're a bunch of idiots who haven't been paying attention.  So condescending.  Jerk.


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?

Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.  

How many of his supporters would want him to actually live next door?  

What if you have teenage children?  Would you have any concern that he might kill one of them?  If not, why not?

If he shot and killed Martin, what would keep him from doing the same to someone else's child?

If he did, would you still support him?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The foam rubber doll is in the courtroom.



Woot!!

blow up girl is in da house!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> lie counter for state's closing at 2 already



Care to run that by us again?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Dat beez "creepyazz redneck crackah"

Do I have to fix everything around here?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Fear to go up against the system. You think their fellow judges will find them guilty? could be a number of reasons.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Has anyone in any of these discussions said he should be charged with stalking? I've read well over 30,000 posts on it, and I'm very sure no one ever has. There is a legal definition of stalking and a normal definition. There's a big difference.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Is Bernie's entire closing going to be a 3 hour long appeal to emotion??



With a splattering of "ASSHOLE" and "FUCKING PUNK"

Just like his whole case, ya know.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

He's a boy again


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Is Bernie's entire closing going to be a 3 hour long appeal to emotion??
> ...



It would be hilarious if he starts that, and one of the jurors interrupts saying "Please don't cuss at me".


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

The case started months earlier because this vile evil defendant started a neighborhood watch program.

Bernie didn't SAY that, but the way he presents his arguments, it comes close to that kind of "logic."

He's a hose head.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

LOL Did the liberals on this thread give their talking points to Mr. De La Rionda? He's spouting bullshit all over the courtroom.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

The case started months earlier because this vile evil defendant started a neighborhood watch program.

Bernie didn't SAY that, but the way he presents his arguments, it comes close to that kind of "logic."

He's a hose head.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Is Bernie's entire closing going to be a 3 hour long appeal to emotion??
> ...



and a bunch of pictures of martin when he was 12


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Want to see what a total lack of remorse looks like?
> 
> This phucker's expression hasn't changed in two weeks.  Not once.
> 
> Stone cold killer. *



He follows his attorney's instructions very well.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



so if that situation actually ever occurs we'll deal with it then


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > lie counter for state's closing at 2 already
> ...



Prosecutor misstated what GZ told to witness speaking to his wife. Says not trespassing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

May right to self defense vrs the protected class is pretty much what this is about. 

The protected class is going to show how they haven't grown in 60 years. As they riot without considering the evidence. Justice is one sided to these people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

On top of things, he's now yelling at the jury... fun fun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Hogsbreath started in Key West. Great place! I started a pub crawl with 24 Marine Fighter Pilots there one night that will live forever in the annals of a dozen bars all over the Conch Republic.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



jurors are aware of that


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It would get boring otherwise, I just wish people wouldn't take it too far and start calling people things like "psycho."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Gotcha.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Well, he WAS a kid.

In fact, at some point, he was even in grade school.

I keed you not.

So, by all means, ladies of the jury, please convict Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

Liberals don't like the evidence in the Zimmerman case, so they have to make up their own.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

AJC has a headline on potential riots.

I suppose this means Atlanta might be affected. Ominous silence from the AJC on this--I can only assume that is significant. 

Fine--whatever. SWAT teams stay pretty busy but we have them if needed. 

I should definitely search for CD's--soul music. 'My Girl', 'Be Young, Be Foolish, Be Happy'--and then Neil Diamond--'Sweet Caroline'--worked for Boston.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> On top of things, he's now yelling at the jury... fun fun.



Every time he references TM's good character and state of mind he opens to appeal for not letting in evidence of texts and facebook pics.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Screaming makes it sound so believable


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

If I were in a neighbor hood watch program, I would not try forcible detainer if told by police not to do so.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

I am laughing out loud at De La Rionda's rant now.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Hog's Breath rules. /gavel.

I don't care for Destin that much--when I visited--nothing like the Hog's Breath.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Fancy Grapes is going to say this is a brilliant closing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 11, 2013)

sex pervert? huh?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Just mentioned Chental....


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't like this prosecutor.  But he is doing an ok job for what it is.  No CPR, check.  No apparent remorse, check.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, creepy ass cracker. Not bad to be a wanna be cop now. He is fucking this up. No crime to follow! He just said that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > the state needs 30 minutes to take 3rd degree felony child abuse out of closing.
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's a funny coincidence. The prosecutor just said that GZ was tracking down Trayvon, using that word.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 11, 2013)

From what I gather from the libs on this forum, here goes the rules:

1) White guy attacked by black guy - no way, that's racist.
2) Black guy attacked by white guy, absolutely.
3) White/Hispanic attacked by black guy, no way, that's racist.
4) Black guy attacked by black guy, who fucking cares, kill each other for all we care.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Destin has gone the way of inticing tourists and catering to them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The foam rubber doll is in the courtroom.



John Guy's fiancée, you mean?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



This isn't even part of the OP question, as it lacks any defense. It also is a typical LOLberal feirytale regarding a real incident currently at trial.

RDerp strikes again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Here we go


ASSHOLES!!!!


FUCKING PUNKS!!!!


----------



## Vox (Jul 11, 2013)

Of course I do. YET.
Becasue there is an attack on my right.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The case started months earlier because this vile evil defendant started a neighborhood watch program.
> 
> Bernie didn't SAY that, but the way he presents his arguments, it comes close to that kind of "logic."
> 
> He's a hose head.



Hose Head


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Assumptions are act of force. Remember that everyone. You are guilty for making assumptions.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> ASSHOLES!!!!
> ...



count the number of times 

--LOL


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> ASSHOLES!!!!
> ...



This only works if there were no burglaries 

Dumb dumb dumb


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > On top of things, he's now yelling at the jury... fun fun.
> ...



Gang symbol's
Gold chains
and beating people up 


Is now a sign of good character. LOL


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sex pervert? huh?



Did he say that???  Context?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I don't know, but I know I have seen similar things like that before. Like someone getting charged for murder and convicted on a lesser charge, it may work like we saw it work today.......


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



See my previous few replies (#3895 and #3884).


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go
> ...



I am. We're at 3 each so for.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Stalking is repeated following or harassing. Can't be accomplished in one night. Shut the hell up about stalking.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie's trying too hard


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie might be going through puberty!

If his voice gets any higher, he could be mistaken for the guy in the 9-1-1 tape screaming for help!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 11, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.
> ...



It's rdean... he's a moron... he can barely follow his own threads.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Assumptions are act of force. Remember that everyone. You are guilty for making assumptions.



You see you can't fellow a member of the "protected group" as that is a hate crime in shit. You see? So they can break into homes and jump people. This is why I say the left wants this shit to happen as they defend it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie might be going through puberty!

If his voice gets any higher, he could be mistaken for the guy in the 9-1-1 tape screaming for help!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



These are 6 people who couldn't get out of jury duty.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Bernie might be going through puberty!
> 
> If his voice gets any higher, he could be mistaken for the guy in the 9-1-1 tape screaming for help!



A question for you, counselor. Is screeching at the jury an effective closing move??


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

"So far the state has not yet referenced any evidence that #Zimmermanon9 started the confrontation."
 - good point made by Kathi _Belchitch_ on WFTV blog


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Who said the defendant DID exaggerate everything, there, bucko?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

De La Rionda: WE WANT YOU TO HEAR THE TRUTH!

Jury after not guilty verdict: YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Following shows ill will and hatred?

Is Bernie high?

Are you fucking KIDDING me?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

De La Rionda has gone nuts on the floor! LOOOL.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

If Zimmerman is acquitted on both charges and walks out of the courtroom free, I think the rioting will depend on Martin's mother and how she handles the press conference afterwards.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie might be going through puberty!
> ...



Not as a rule.

Absolutely not as a one note symphony.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If Zimmerman is acquitted on both charges and walks out of the courtroom free, I think the rioting will depend on Martin's mother and how she handles the press conference afterwards.



We're screwed then


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the strategy is if you say it LOUD and use some cuss words it must sound like "depraved mind" and murder.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



A life changing experience. 

I found ABBA--Dancing Queen--looking for Neil Diamond. Long live the silver ball--yes, I did that--glad that I did it. Rarely thought of important issues.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

That's one of the favorite comments I remember I've made. How could GZ not have known what street it was when he has been there for years?

The prosecutor just said that and that he didn't say what street it was because it would show he's following Trayvon when he was told not to. He was lying.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go
> ...



A shot of Rumplemintz for every mention, OK?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Good job Bernie. Keep calling TM a man. Very effective.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

"...the levels of fear escalated."  Even in closing, Bernie is making the Defense's case for them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Bernie might be going through puberty!
> 
> If his voice gets any higher, he could be mistaken for the guy in the 9-1-1 tape screaming for help!



You can say that again, again.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman is acquitted on both charges and walks out of the courtroom free, I think the rioting will depend on Martin's mother and how she handles the press conference afterwards.
> ...



A few might listen to her but it will take more than that. Not certain that anyone will be listening. 

National Guard--I guess they are on alert?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

What a black eye to justice in this country...I hope it is 6 to 6 for the not guilty.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> "...the levels of fear escalated."  Even in closing, Bernie is making the Defense's case for them.



Assumptions make him guilty..

TM assumed he was a cracka, a pervert, following him, easy prey etc..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie says assuming not against the law.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> 0:00 Dispatcher: Sanford Police Department.  This line is being recorded.  This is Sean.
> 
> 0:01 (sound of windshield wipers)
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the transcript. Where did it say that "He said he was suspicious because *he was looking at the houses in a non-paved cut through*."? 

*  "1:21 Zimmerman: Yup.  Hes comin to check me out. Hes got sumpin in his hands.  I dont know what his deal is.*1:27 "[/B]

"Shit, hes running.

2:08 Dispatcher: Hes running?  Which way is he running?

*2:10 (door opens, sound of door alarm)** Getting out of the car*"

If zimmerman was so nervous of the guy, why would he get out of the car when Martin ran away, after he told the operator that "he had something in his hands"? Wouldn't a prudent adult who is armed, exercise more intelligent judgment and remain in his vehicle instead of pursuing Martin?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Not talking to TM is evidence of use of force by GZ. Seriously he said that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

De La Rionda is suggesting Zimmerman was a pervert? Absolutely preposterous.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> If I were in a neighbor hood watch program, I would not try forcible detainer if told by police not to do so.



You must adhere strictly to the rules if you are in the neighborhood watch:

If you are watching in a GATED FUCKING COMMUNITY,  members of a race with special privileges , can enter as if they were in the Cabrini projects.  Say an emphatic hello and give them the master key to every house. 

Take pictures of yourself hugging him and email them to  Angela Corey. Afterwards give him your cell phone.  That's what homies do.

.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > "...the levels of fear escalated."  Even in closing, Bernie is making the Defense's case for them.
> ...



Creepy ass cracker, indeed


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You get jury duty often, don't you?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.



And of course you can backup this bizarre claim, right?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

OMG

Now GZ was supposed to tell TM that GZ is a little suspicious of him so would TM mind waiting with him until the cops arrive so they can check TM out.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.
> ...



Look at this thread.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Uh oh, he's trying to kiss some serious ass now. "Thank you for your service, Jury!"


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.



the left just believes they have the right to kill babies.  but then again, they only have the balls to pick on the helpless


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


I didn't move the goalposts, I answered your question. There is no evidence Zimmerman was walking away from Martin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's the current score, trial fans.

Fucking punks - 5
Asshole (verbal) - 4
Asshole (on screen) - 1

Now, back to the game.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Let's say you see a guy who looks like he might be walking under the eaves of a residential community.   I suggest this constitutes a fair ground to be suspicious of him.  

Following him is (a) allowed, (b) lawful and (c) simply NOT the same thing as "profiling."  Indeed, it is something that might be damn useful.  It allows you to keep an eye on the guy in case your suspicions are -- ultimately -- proven to be warranted.

What do neighborhood watch guys DO, by definition?

They tend to WATCH!  If the guy you seek to watch is on the move, you can't exactly keep watching him if he walks OUT of your line of sight.  So, there's the rub.  HOW might a reasonable, fair, rational person solve this dilemma?  Could it be by following the guy so you can CONTINUE to watch?

By Golly.  I think we're on to something now.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I have, nowhere does anyone make  this claim. Are you fucking high or something?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > 0:00 Dispatcher: Sanford Police Department.  This line is being recorded.  This is Sean.
> ...



Rachel Jeantel puts him on the non-paved cut through path. Non-emergency says looking at houses. The operator asked the neighborhood watch guy what he was doing. He was trying to follow instructions.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Everything he did was legal and if I am walking through a strange neighborhood at night I accept the possibility that someone might question my presence.



Many people would interpret being approached at night in a desolate and isolated spot as an attempt to assault them or worse.



pioneerpete said:


> Stalking is repeated following or harassing. Can't be accomplished in one night. Shut the hell up about stalking.



How do we know he hadn't done that with many people but was lucky enough not to have a confrontation or police involvement? That would be repeated behavior and be stalking. Just because it is with different people doesn't prevent it from being stalking.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, his inflections are so disingenuous.  He's not believing what he's saying.

I don't think this prosecution team ever believed GZ should have been charged.  Said that all along.  Their heads were held over the coals and their jobs threatened by Corey.  Had to be.


----------



## manifold (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> There is no evidence Zimmerman was walking away from Martin.



And the evidence that he wasn't is...?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

If someone jumps me I'll defend myself against any man no matter the color. You leftist of course will scream "if" I win against a man that is black. 

Oh well.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.



Tweet of the day for you:

>>Moving the riots from Sanford to DC would be so much more convenient for the DOJ riot organizers


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes.  I do believe that he's an innocent man, Bernie.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



lol. Too corrupt.

I believe in the power of the silver ball. There is a Kroger that was once next to a famous Atlanta disco. Disco Kroger--they have the silver ball preserved. Those were the days my friend, those were the days. No regrets. 

Bell bottoms and 'Jeremiah Was a Bullfrog'--I will find all of my priceless CD's.  'Peace Train'---Cat Stevens. I have quite a collection.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.



Wow!  Completely agree!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.



He's not trying to be attractive.  He's describing a killing.  

Most people vote for the tallest guy with the best hair.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

I can buy the argument that Trayvon could really have been uneasy at somebody who appeared to be following him in the dark.  Couldn't ALL of us be uneasy in that situation?

What I can't buy is that a 17-yr-old kid with no apparently disabilities and apparently in pretty good physical condition could not have sprinted away and gone home where he would have been safe.   Of course the anti-Zimmerman folks say that had he not gotten out of the truck, if he had not followed Trayvon, Trayvon would still be alive.  Therefore Zimmerman is a murderer.

But if Trayvon had not confronted Zimmerman, if he had just gone home as normal people would have done, it can be equally argued that Trayvon would still be alive.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

"I hope we made it colorful enough for you"

Swift move, Barnie.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Son says: "Ma, you're yelling at the TV." (Bernie)


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 11, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Did anyone see the judge grill Zimmerman directly about when "HE" would decide to testify or not?
> 
> Very bizarre



I couldn't believe how RUDE she was to him and his attorney!!  I don't know a lot about it, but it sounds like that's not the "normal" procedure, that's why his attorney kept trying to object.....


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

"Common Sense, Just Verdicts,"  Brought to you by Skittles © and Arizona Iced Tea ©


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...


Bullfrog... was a good friend of mine... man that's going back to my preschool days.  Note: RKM (Rocket Man... I Think It's Going to Be a Long, Long Time...)


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

We tried real hard to dumb down this chart for you ladies of the jury, and we hope we dumbed it down enough.  I know there's a risk that a smart guy like me might be talkin' WAY over your heads.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Everything he did was legal and if I am walking through a strange neighborhood at night I accept the possibility that someone might question my presence.
> ...



He couldn't be legally charged with stalking. How do we know he had done that with many people but was lucky enough not to have a confrontation or police involvement? You just assumed something, and according to prosecutor of the state of Florida you just committed an act of force against GZ.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Oh, his inflections are so disingenuous.  He's not believing what he's saying.
> 
> I don't think this prosecution team ever believed GZ should have been charged.  Said that all along.  Their heads were held over the coals and their jobs threatened by Corey.  Had to be.



He is one of the most insincere men I've ever seen.  I can't stand him.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



That's because you are trying to be sly! I was called a "racist" by a bigot. I put it in bold and enlarged so you can "see" it. I predict that you will try to mince words and say that she didn't call me a "bigot", but that she called me a "racist".


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

No Bernie.  Geoge did NOT "assume" that TM WAS a criminal.

He was suspicious.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Now the dumbfuck is paraphrasing Martin Luther King???


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> We tried real hard to dumb down this chart for you ladies of the jury, and we hope we dumbed it down enough.  I know there's a risk that a smart guy like me might be talkin' WAY over your heads.



Grounds for some sort of discrimination suit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If they are spending so much time trying to revive Rachel Jeantel, they are fucked.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Paraphrasing Dr. King?

Pander much?

That oughta just work to convince the people that you are an enlightened person. 

I'm so proud of Bernie now.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

She's a TRUTHFUL liar.

That must be it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.
> ...



Bummer there's all women on the jury.

The ones in here are just seeing his condescending insincerity.  

I didn't even notice his bald head past his high pitched insincerity.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Colorful words were used....*RACIST!*
She's truthful, she lies, she's truthful, she lies...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

How is his trashing Rachel helping???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Poor widdle DeeDee. She can't read cursive. Boo Hoo.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 11, 2013)

the whole GZ trial is a farce,  no evidence, no proof of intent to murder,  lots of evidence supporting self defense.

But the whitehouse and the media have declared that GZ MUST be found guilty because the USA once allowed slavery----same reason that OJ was acquitted when the evidence clearly showed him guilty.

Our justice system has become nothing but a bullshit attempt at judicial political correctness

we have lost our collective mind in this country folks-------our society is certifiably insane.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Assholes DO tend to get away.

It was an expression of frustration at the typical outcome.

And?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

@sshole, @sshole, where are you??


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Anybody going to be in the southeast this weekend? I don't have any riot plans nailed down yet. If anyone wants to meet up in a gentrification zone in a majority black city and watch from the roof tops as section 8 houses burn I'm available.



I live in the Southeast, I'm not worried at all. There's Sec 8 housing about a mile away from us.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

I got double vision


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

FRUSTRATION, bernie, is NOT the same thing as hatred and ill will, you moron.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Dispatcher: Are you following him?

Zimmerman: Yeah.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> If they are spending so much time trying to revive Rachel Jeantel, they are fucked.



There was never a case to be had...This was the black communities attempt at sticking it to whitey. They were fucked a long time ago. Fucked that they have to justify their crime rate, fucked that they have to jump people and fucked that they are going to riot.

Justice that doesn't go their way is somehow a reason to kill within their minds. Yes, this trial is fucked.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Dang Ilar, we are both double posting...must be USMB.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody going to be in the southeast this weekend? I don't have any riot plans nailed down yet. If anyone wants to meet up in a gentrification zone in a majority black city and watch from the roof tops as section 8 houses burn I'm available.
> ...



Good luck. God be with you.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Rocket Man--Elton John. good times. I think I was 20 something. Fiscally irresponsible--I had vinyl records and candles. Always horrified that 'the car' needed expensive repairs. 

lol--one of my many roommates enjoyed 'Gettin High on Gettin By'--now she is ultra conservative. She kept sending me evangelical articles. I was surprised and concerned.

Doobie Brothers, Atlanta Rhythm Section--I will find them. Alabama--Sugarland. good tunes.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not sure of the street name down my street


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

No matter how often YOU "testify"  in the guise of "summing up," Bernie, the EVIDENCE *itself* does not make out "profiling."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

This is Bozo so take it with a grain or a cup:

Jose Baez &#8207;@BaezLaw  5m  
A juror nodded yes when asked if they felt Zimmerman was innocent!

 Tony Pipitone &#8207;@TonyPipitone  1m  
&#8220;@BaezLaw: A juror nodded yes when asked if they felt Zimmerman was innocent!&#8221; Didn't see it, but of course he is unless/until proven guilty


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

The scorecard has new categories.

Fucking punks (verbal) = 6
Fucking punks (on tape) = 1
Assholes (verbal) = 7
Assholes (on tape) = 1
Assholes (on screen) = 1


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If we were the actual jury and there was a court order that we couldn't use it then you've have a point. If you're going to nitpick here, you'll nitpick elsewhere to where finally those that think GZ is guilty will be confined to words that have little or no impact. Besides, it is certainly possible that he WAS stalking. He did it with many people.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> I'm not sure of the street name down my street



You have a depraved mind, you "asshole"


----------



## Redfish (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Fear not,   the "system" will find a way to convict GZ of something in order to appease the racist blacks and help them "get even"   for slavery and other shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The scorecard has new categories.
> 
> Fucking punks (verbal) = 6
> Fucking punks (on tape) = 1
> ...



*Reps to Rat for score keeping!
*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Toobin: Prosecutor has one tone of voice, perpetual outrage.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Yep, excellent points!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm gonna put Bernie on my Christmas card list...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure of the street name down my street
> ...



Did you mean "asshole" or did you mean "funking punk?"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

The fact that the state is more concern about blacks rioting then preserving our justice system tells me a lot. Tells me that justice is one sided within the minds of many blacks.  They're the ones that haven't grew out of their racism the past 60 years.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

I wrote a letter in cursive, but I can't read it to you since I can't read cursive.

She's a confused, ignorant honest (and racist) liar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I'm gonna put Bernie on my Christmas card list...



He'll send you a reply...

"Thanks, you fucking punk asshole."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I'm gonna put Bernie on my Christmas card list...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

GZ is the one with the MMA training.

LOL

GZ's mancard was thoroughly ripped away from his soft hands.

That ship sailed around the world and came back to port.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is Bozo so take it with a grain or a cup:
> 
> Jose Baez &#8207;@BaezLaw  5m
> A juror nodded yes when asked if they felt Zimmerman was innocent!
> ...



Joan Baez--I have that one.  'The Night that Burnt Ol Dixie Down'. I like her voice--I cannot help myself. I had no idea of her politics. 

What will happen to that juror--replaced?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie SMIRKS after he "makes" what he considers to be a huge scoring point:


----------



## Mustang (Jul 11, 2013)

Let me pose a few questions.

If Zimmerman gets off or is acquitted (depending on your point of view), would Black people be justified in "fearing for their lives" when they're out walking at night?  And based on that fear, would they be able to mount a successful stand your ground self-defense case if and when a rash of lone black or Hispanic youths killed a white man?  

And would conservatives defend them?  Maybe that's the real question when all is said and done.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



On the 30th, dig out the Beatles "When I'm 64" in my honor, OK?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is Bozo so take it with a grain or a cup:
> ...




Jose the liar lawyer


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

After listening to all this yelling, I am now convinced it was Bernie yelling on the Lauer 911 call.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



If you could prove he WASN'T stalking then yes.

Wait...

You can't! LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.
> ...



Bernie is fucked, then.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna put Bernie on my Christmas card list...
> ...



Will he write it in cursive so I can't read it?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Walking up to someone isn't a reason to jump someone and threaten to kill them. End of story...Now if Zimmerman started the fight or came up being pushy that is quite another thing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is Bozo so take it with a grain or a cup:
> ...



No those guys are in the courtroom observing the jurors.

grain of salt.


----------



## manifold (Jul 11, 2013)

I know that, but wasn't there quite a bit of time between that call and the fight? All I'm saying is there is no evidence disproving Zimmerman's testimony that he was indeed walking back to his truck.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



I dont think this is a really valid question.  EVERYONE thinks they have a right to protect themselves.  Well, almost everyone, there are always exceptions.


The crux of this issue is, as usual, guns.  As this is a clear reference to the Zimmerman trial, the left generally believes that guns are a blight and unnecessary.  When someone uses a weapon to kill another, the automatic assumption is that person is guilty.  They shot and killed another person that was not armed.  In this case, there is more to that because it was not like it was in Zs home but it was out on the street.  This is also strengthened by a belief that the police are there to protect you and that they are capable of doing a decent job at that.  I think that the general opposition to things like castle laws stem from those beliefs.  You dont need to go around shooting people, the cops will handle the criminals and even the bad guys do not deserve death sentences for burglary.

[*]Now, some on the left may have some problems with that, fine.  I am not stating that ALL people on the left are like that and if you feel that is generally wrong then correct me BUT I think that this is the general feeling here.

The right is the exact opposite.  They see weapons as integral to being able to protect yourself from others that not only might be armed but could also be bigger or a better fighter.  They dont really see a weapon as a problem.  Most people on the right also dont see the police as a force that protects them but rather as a cleanup crew.  As the ever popular saying goes; when seconds count, the police are only minutes away.  This, as on the other side, means conservatives generally support things like castle laws as most conservatives feel that they are responsible for protecting their own.

Same * as above applies there though as well.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



OBJECTION!  Fuck them.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I know. This is my form of civil disobedience. 

Woodstock. 70's --non violence. We tried if nothing else can be said for the Boomers. 

ABBA is now singing 'SOS'.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> I'm not sure of the street name down my street



True story, right?

Pull out of the driveway, take a left, take a right, hit the main road...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Is West going to do closing?  Hope he has some more knock knock jokes..  That guy is so fucking funny!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernster uses the word "chase" like the lolberals around here do.

Fuck the lack of evidence, shit bird.

there is evidence of following.

there is no evidence of "chasing."

And, uhm, Bernster?  

Yes.  The defendant DID have the right to defend himself, you moron.

And the argument about the "jacket?"

Unmitigated weakness on the march, dude.

I am still chortling.  I hope the jury is too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Among many other things, Barnie doesn't know that cloth is softer than a skull.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

I would hope that O'Mara does the defense summation.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure of the street name down my street
> ...



Then go that way ( points)


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Locke11_21 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



LOL, maybe it was a little past your bedtime or something?  Where did I state that her LINK was "silly"? I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and won't assume that you are trying some silly tactic that many employ here. That tactic is putting words in someone's mouth. It's "funny" that you missed my main point. What I put in bold above, is what I thought was "silly".


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would hope that O'Mara does the defense summation.



I think do, yes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

If he gets around to mentioning it, will Barnie say "soot, s-o-o-t"???


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If I were in a neighbor hood watch program, I would not try forcible detainer if told by police not to do so.
> ...



You know what is ironic, if a white man (or really any race) were to walk through south central it is almost a guarantee that he is going to be killed for doing nothing.  It is unlikely that anyone will be caught either.  There are neighborhoods that the police wont even enter; it is simply too damn dangerous for them.  You dont hear jack shit about that though.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

GZ did have blood on his face when the photos got taken.

But there aint no evidence that it would necessarily have been there at the moment that TM was pounding him.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

See any blood on his hands?

It was fkn raining!!!

clue: windshield wipers


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope that O'Mara does the defense summation.
> ...



I think he will, yes

There I fixed it and am laughing out loud.

Did you have the little Mark thing for a sec?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Let me pose a few questions.
> 
> If Zimmerman gets off or is acquitted (depending on your point of view), would Black people be justified in "fearing for their lives" when they're out walking at night?  And based on that fear, would they be able to mount a successful stand your ground self-defense case if and when a rash of lone black or Hispanic youths killed a white man?
> 
> And would conservatives defend them?  Maybe that's the real question when all is said and done.



To your first question:

Is that a joke?

To your followup questions:

Was that the punchline?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Dang! Do you live in my hood?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



so some freedom exists?

If the prosecution learns of this--I suppose they can use that.

Who knows. Sick of thinking about the past. Let expletives flow freely ---if one person can use them should we all?  Thinking about all the expletives that were used to describe me--and other things.

I don't live far from the home of MLK and the Carter Center. Somebody needs to get on top of this---once and for all.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Otoh, West has done a lot of WORK and may be too tired.  Soo much for poor Don to do, he needs to get some rest.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Woodstock? Don't tell me you were there too?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Walking up to someone isn't a reason to jump someone and threaten to kill them. End of story...Now if Zimmerman started the fight or came up being pushy that is quite another thing.



And unfortunately the criminal and liar, Zimmerman, is the only one who knows how the fight really started.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

TM could EASILY have pulled his arms BACK to clutch his wound.

In fact, such actions are instinctive.

And the incident about GZ pulling his arms out to his side was brief.

Not a valid argument.  Should be easily dispatched by the defense summation.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Where are those statements? You made that bogus assertion, YOU NEED to back it up, not me. Where did zimmerman state that Martin was "Martin was walking on the grass, peering into houses and such."?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't ya just love how Barnie is using Osterman's hearsay evidence?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

No finding of TM DNA on gun swab is NOT "inconsistent," Bernie, you dishonest hack.

Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.

TM could have touched the gun yet still not left epithelial cells on the gun, you jerk-off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would hope that O'Mara does the defense summation.



I thought that's what we were listening to right now.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I would hope that O'Mara does the defense summation.



I am sure he will.  O'Mara and West have been playing the part of good cop - bad cop during this trial.. West doing the dirty work while O'Mara ingratiates himself with the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Nah.  nothing will come of it.  just an observation.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

De La Rionda just called him a liar... lol. No argument.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

If GZ was bleeding (especially if it was profusely) he might -- oh, I don't know -- swallow before screaming out for help.

But he may not yet have been bleeding profusely.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I so


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



um--All  Boomers must speak fondly of Woodstock.

At my rural college--we preferred soul music and beach music. I was proud that a recent graduate designed this years T shirt for the Atlanta Road Race. High Five--WGC--suitcase college.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Walking up to someone isn't a reason to jump someone and threaten to kill them. End of story...Now if Zimmerman started the fight or came up being pushy that is quite another thing.
> ...



Lmao! After all the evidence and testimony corroborates his story, you still call him a criminal and a liar. Negged.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > gun control needs to be addressed
> ...



If there were no guns allowed in the United States, there would be no United States.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Otoh, West has done a lot of WORK and may be too tired.  Soo much for poor Don to do, he needs to get some rest.



I know, right?

They all have worked hard, like lawyers really work anyhow.

I feel bad for the jury...they need to go home.
Hopefully the jury only takes 5 minutes to deliberate and find Zimmerman guilty.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

and at the break, the score is...

Assholes = 9 (7 verbal, 1 screen, 1 tape)
Fucking punks = 7 (6 verbal, 1 tape)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Court is in recess for 15 minutes.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Zimmerman was arrested 3 times prior to this incident.  He also lied in his bond hearing.  Why should anyone believe his word?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Let me pose a few questions.
> ...



Do you mock everything?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



apparently you did not do a good job defending yourself when those  Footballers Tea Bagged you in HS......just sayin....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Walking up to someone isn't a reason to jump someone and threaten to kill them. End of story...Now if Zimmerman started the fight or came up being pushy that is quite another thing.
> ...



What makes him a liar, moron? You people really are stupid.  I am sad that I have to live within the same country as a idiot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

the Bernster needed a 15 minute break because he doesn't have #Stamina


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



If his past is brought up, so is the thugs trayvon martins. This doesn't matter...

What matters is did he have a right to self defense.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



thats because he runs from 90% of them......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



First the charges were dropped, second the bond hearing is irrelevant, and third, witness testimony and evidence corroborate his self defense claim. 

Did I leave anything out? Calling him a criminal and a liar just doesn't make it so.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> and at the break, the score is...
> 
> Assholes = 9 (7 verbal, 1 screen, 1 tape)
> Fucking punks = 7 (6 verbal, 1 tape)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

This trial has been interesting on many levels. On other hand, it's been utter bull shit. I haven't seen the prosecution prove anything. It's a sham of a trial. It never should have went to trial.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



We believe he's guilty. You still haven't figured that out! 

That's dirty to neg someone just for stating what they believe. Shame on you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Nope. Guy has to "consult" with the blow up doll.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Do you not remember him lying about having no savings?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

What would you do if I jumped you and started beating your head into the ground? Serious question???


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.

I want to know why he's following me. I think he's creepy, and I'm getting pissed. So I duck behind some bushes to see if he's still coming after me.

When he pops up AGAIN, I jump his creepy ass--because (1) I'm pissed, (2) he's a threat, and (3) I hope to teach him not to stalk people.

And then he shoots me dead as I'm pounding his creepy dumb ass.

I'd say that the creep should see some jail time. When creepy dumb asses look for trouble and find it--well, that isn't self defense. It's stupidity.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Trayvon Martin is not the one on trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

I heard on the news channel feed from Florida (channel 9) that one of the 6 women on the jury will not even LOOK at Bernie.  

And, by the way, I missed this point all together, but I think it is a good one:



> Kathi Belich, WFTV @KBelichWFTV
> 
> The state see[m]s to be conceding again that Martin might have been on top and struggling over []Zimmerman[] 's guns.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Why does it matter? It is the states job to prove the guilt of Zimmerman.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The bond hearing is irrelevant to whom?  You?

No witnesses have said Martin started the altercation.  He may have but nobody knows for sure besides the liar Zimmerman.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> What would you do if I jumped you and started beating your head into the ground? Serious question???



How do you know Martin jumped Zimmerman?  You were there?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> and at the break, the score is...
> 
> Assholes = 9 (7 verbal, 1 screen, 1 tape)
> Fucking punks = 7 (6 verbal, 1 tape)


The official scorekeeper is doing some heavy lifting.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Is part II about Evidence?

Just asking.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> the Bernster needed a 15 minute break because he doesn't have #Stamina



He is probably consoling A$$ because he doesn't get a chance to curse at the jury ladies.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I agree.  As I said before, the only person who knows what happened unfortunately is the person on trial.  We'll never know who started the altercation


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> and at the break, the score is...
> 
> Assholes = 9 (7 verbal, 1 screen, 1 tape)
> Fucking punks = 7 (6 verbal, 1 tape)



My students could do better than that.

I don't care how many times he uses the 'shocking words'--they have no further value to me.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> 
> I want to know why he's following me. I think he's creepy, and I'm getting pissed. So I duck behind some bushes to see if he's still coming after me.
> 
> ...



OK, so you are the aggressor and want the victim, defended himself from your aggression, to serve jail time. You dont KNOW he was stalking you. He could have been going the same direction. Did you confront him in a nonaggressive manner and ask him?



Youre the aggressor here, so you did not defend yourself. You dont know he's a threat, you assumed and then acted.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



then I will allow myself to be encouraged.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Why didn't he call the 911 emergency like he was instructed to do if Martin was allegedly "peering into houses" that would be like a peeping tom or something and well worth call 911 emergency. Why didn't he tell the dispatcher that Martin was allegedly "peering into houses"? So you are treating zimmerman's thought out statement (that was made to save his ass) like it's the truth. The non emergency call was more spur of the moment and "real time" and NOT ONCE in that call did he state that Martin was "peering into or looking into houses".


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

manifold said:


> I know that, but wasn't there quite a bit of time between that call and the fight? All I'm saying is there is no evidence disproving Zimmerman's testimony that he was indeed walking back to his truck.



On the rest of the tape he either stood still or was already back in his truck. There is no wooshing sound from the wind in the audio, as there was when he fist got out of his truck and started following.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Let me pose a few questions.
> ...



It's a serious question.  I think minorities could make a compelling case that Martin's shooting death and the trial that set Zimmerman free made them fear for their lives whenever they were alone on the street.

If a few white kids got shot and black defendants went free, you would find that the Florida State Legislature would be willing to repeal the stand your ground law in short order.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 11, 2013)

I know in the Zimmerman case, they are claiming that his life was in no danger.   I'd like to know how a person determines that at the time or even after the fact.   People die every day from head injuries.    I say if you're being attacked and you didn't start it, don't assume you're just in for a good beating, fight back with whatever you've got.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

It is odd.

In NY, the prosecution has the burden of proof so they sum up AFTER the defense sums up.  The defense then cannot reply to the prosecutor's points.  

But in Florida, the Prosecution *both* sums up first *and* then, after the defense summation, gets a rebuttal summation.  That should be a major STATE advantage.

So why the fuck is this persecutor spending so much time trying to "rebut" what the defense has not even been able to say?

Why not -- spit ball here with me for a moment -- MAKE YOUR CASE?

His prosecution summation is highly *de*fensive.  He comes across as a real rookie. I believe he is actually quite experienced.  Whatever turned him inside out and got him all bent twisted and upside down has REALLY done a job on overcoming that experience.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





If anyone else but the bizarro hero George Zimmerman had lied so egregiously concerning any court proceeding, they'd be publicly flogged.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

George is surrounded by tasty court water. 


But didn't he wear that suit and tie already?? I though Snoopie said they bought him new suits every day.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Well that did come from Bozo.

It's an all star packed courtroom for closing.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

It was politics that brought this case to trial.  His experience is in trying real cases, not the sham of an obvious self defense.  

He doesn't even believe his lies.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> George is surrounded by tasty court water.
> 
> 
> But didn't he wear that suit and tie already?? I though Snoopie said they bought him new suits every day.



That's what I picked up.

What about that nice purple Mark tie though?  That's a good closing for the ladies tie right there.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Is the prosecution finished?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Is the prosecution finished?



No Bernster doesn't have any stamina and needed a quick nap.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Is the prosecution finished?



Yes, but they don't know it yet


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Is the prosecution finished?
> ...



he could borrow some from M OM


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Yes, he went to see where Martin went to.  he didnt find him and went back towards his car.  And martin appeared all of a sudden and confronted him.
All teh evidence is consistent with that story. Nothing contradicts it.  So why do you not want to believe it?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Unquestionably.
Only a loon would disagree.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I heard on the news channel feed from Florida (channel 9) that one of the 6 women on the jury will not even LOOK at Bernie.
> 
> And, by the way, I missed this point all together, but I think it is a good one:
> 
> ...



I saw that on the Tweeter - that's hispanic woman


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

And if the cops tell you to only watch and not make physical contact with the person doing nothing wrong is wrong?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



*O'Mara Brand Stamina.*

It cures what ails you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Rule #23
No Stamina Borrowing


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.


More proof that anti-gun loons can only argue from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> 
> I want to know why he's following me. I think he's creepy, and I'm getting pissed. So I duck behind some bushes to see if he's still coming after me.
> 
> ...



i say you should have owned a gun


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

He started the fight by following?

For realsies?

That's what the persecutor is asking the jury to "find?"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Is the prosecution finished?
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 11, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Fantasy land.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If Bernie keeps calling George a liar he doesn't deserve any.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Trayvon had a right to defend himself from an attack, but he had no right to attack to "defend" against being "followed."

Outrageous "argument" by the persecutor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> He started the fight by following?
> 
> For realsies?
> 
> That's what the persecutor is asking the jury to "find?"



"Hey you, STOP!! I want to kick your ass."


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Rule #24
No Stamina Sharing .....  eww


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Lots of doubt being raised by state's closing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



true dat baby


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > He started the fight by following?
> ...



OR --

"Hey you, STOP!!  I want to get MY ass kicked!"


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 11, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



It's not ironic, it's not true. I've walked through a lot of south central, crenshaw, etc...stop watching boyz in the hood, bro. Jeebus.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

M14 Shooter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.
> ...



I own a gun as does my wife and kids, so try again. Also have bows and arrows, knives, traps and hunting dogs. I bought 43 acres to hunt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



*Absolutely not.* The law should be applied equally and fairly. Are you trying to trap us?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

He's giving every scenario in the world of what MIGHT have happened. 

Nothing on what did happen or evidence.

Fantasy Unicorn Story Time.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Hispanic juror won't make eye contact with the state's prosecutor according to tweet's from the courtroom.

https://twitter.com/LawSelfDefense


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Sure, let's take a break West you slave to your job, you.

Bernie is making a lot of sense as usual.  Can't wait to hear O'Mara go on and on for 3 hours or more.  Gotta be better than his partner though.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

Apparently thee state doesn't realize that the burden of proof is on them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/search?q=%23zimmermantrial&amp;src=hash">#zimmermantrial</a> Juror B29 won't make eye contact with BDLR.  She's a hispanic nurse.</p>&mdash; Andrew Branca, LOSD (@LawSelfDefense) <a href="https://twitter.com/LawSelfDefense/statuses/355400479074828290">July 11, 2013</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Um, that post may have not gone as planned, pete.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie's conmspiracy theory is that GZ cleverly got over on the police.  

Bernie must be pissed at the cops, I surmise.

For let's be real here.  THEY didn't make the arrest.  The official appointed State persecutor made that call.  The cops had made the contrary call.

So, if GZ tried to get over on those cops and it worked, they must be not nearly as smart as Bernie the Attorney.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

"this man, this teenager"

Make up your  mind, Bernie.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I will give him a point for that. One of the 'luckiest' attorneys ever--

at one point in time I worked as a legal assistant--civil. I can't handle criminal--that is clear to me.

O'Mara says that he doesn't write out his closing arguments--keeps it in his head, knows what he wants to say. He should be busy tonight--plenty of revisions I would think. 

They seem fit--maybe they are working out. I would need an hour or two with the punching bag.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie fucked up and called Travyon a MAN


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Black people are already in fear of their lives when they walk on the street at night. Generally they are in fear of other black people because statistically that is who will attack them.
If white kids started punching black kids for no reason adn bashing their heads into the pavement and the black kid pulled out his authorized weapon and shot him I'd have no trouble with that at all.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 11, 2013)

This trial's outcome is driven from the White House. GZ should never been on trial but he will get convicted due to external influences. A very sad time in US History !!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Nothing here in any way negates my post - you are arguing from emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.
No way around it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Bernie fucked up and called Travyon a MAN



A few times.

Da fool


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

I turned it off. Way to much sarcasm and over-exaggeration for me. I won't listen to the Defense closing either but will check back here on this thread every once in a while.

Off to WoW land for me!


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



You mean that is what might have happened.  But as I've mentioned it seems very odd Martin first runs away, but then comes out of nowhere and attacks him?  That doesn't seem very weird to you given Marten has no history of violence?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I turned it off. Way to much sarcasm and over-exaggeration for me. I won't listen to the Defense closing either but will check back here on this thread every once in a while.
> 
> Off to WoW land for me!



WoW land is more realistic than Bernie's scenarios.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Lots of doubt being raised by state's closing.



Lots of straws being grabbed at. I at least try to be objective when listening to the defense and at least don't ridicule the whole thing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

So, according to GZ's testimony, after he made the 911 call, GZ was actually walking back towards his truck. And guess what? The defense is not making any great argument against that! Turns out that the stalking argument was media bull shit!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Poll: Not Guilty (63%, 242 Votes) Guilty - Manslaughter (30%, 116 Votes) Guilty - Second Degree Murder (7%, 29 Votes)


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 11, 2013)

My mother was just convicted of three frivolous charges because her car insurance had lapsed for FOUR days back in October (2010), and the manner in which the evidence was procured was unconstitutional (and they discovered this in May 2013).

Now she has probation, license terminated and had to pay $680.

I had shown her how I had been acquitted (and she knew) three times in court for far more serious "offenses" and had my cases dismissed eight times before they even reached the court.

I had informed her of all the motions we could file, challenging the jurisdiction, constitutionality and the cause and nature of the accusations, and everything else. She also had the right to a trial by jury.

SHe decided that it was "too frightening" to go Pro Se and have a jury trial, and instead hired an attorney and took the advice of her daughter (my sister). Now she has probation, can't drive ever again and paid over $600 in fines, not including lawyer fees and the other fees she paid prior to the trial.

Had she followed my advice, the case would have been dismissed before it even reached trial.

WHY THE FUCK DO YO PEOPLE LIKE BEING TERRORIZED AND LASHED LIKE FUCKING SLAVES. MAYBE THE INTERNATIONAL BANKERS ARE RIGHT, YOU DESERVE TO BE SHIT ON, YOU CAN'T GOVERN YOURSELVES.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/search?q=%23zimmermantrial&amp;src=hash">#zimmermantrial</a> Juror B29 won't make eye contact with BDLR.  She's a hispanic nurse.</p>&mdash; Andrew Branca, LOSD (@LawSelfDefense) <a href="https://twitter.com/LawSelfDefense/statuses/355400479074828290">July 11, 2013</a></blockquote>
> ...



Don't know how to embed twitter posts. Sorry. What it says is that juror B29 the Hispanic nurse has not made eye contact with BDLR during his closing arguments. Usually means that they are not buying it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

It's only when he reaches for the gun that I go for the gun.

Right, Bernster.  

Thank you


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I turned it off. Way to much sarcasm and over-exaggeration for me. I won't listen to the Defense closing either but will check back here on this thread every once in a while.
> ...



Who is bernie?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

buy the insurance, I don't want people driving without being able to cover their unforeseeable negligence.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy shit!

I think Bernie just said that GZ had pants flambe`!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



The bald headed dude screeching and cursing at the jury ladies.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of doubt being raised by state's closing.
> ...



Lots of we don't know what happened and isn't it possible by the person with the burden of proof means doubt. Kind of like your "wouldn't you agree" line.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Bernie the prosecuting attorney giving the summation for the State.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

The defense is really trying to argue that TM couldn't see the gun? Hello, witnesses could see a lot and I'm guessing their was some degree of artificial lighting given that it was near apartments and pathways. Such weak shit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Can you link us to that twitter feed, pete? I find this intriguing.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

This is so stupid.

He claims GZ straddled TM after the shooting.  So why not holder the gun?  

Because he wasn't in it for the kill!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



True. Have it online, but no captions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Assholes OR fucking punks.  

Bernie hits a DOUBLE!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie is LOUD and stupid.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of doubt being raised by state's closing.
> ...



That's a laugh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Assholes OR fucking punks.
> 
> Bernie hits a DOUBLE!



10 to 9. Assholes is in the lead.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Thank you, and God be with you too. I don't hear too many people here grumbling or even talking about the Martin case, except for my stepson (who is white) and his group of friends who are many different races and sympathize with Martin. They are too busy working, partying, and having too good of a time to do anything stupid..............


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol, BDLR having a temper tantrum by slamming the package of Skittles on the table. LOL he's lost it. I'll give the first line of his closing arguments credit, well worded. But after that, it's completely bonkers.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Assholes OR fucking punks.
> ...



I'm both...I win


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

the Bernster's case:

It COULD HAVE been A
MAYBE IT WAS B!
Skittles
But possibly IT WAS C
ASSHOLE!
What IF IT WAS D
FUCKING PUNKS
CONSIDER E IT COULD HAVE BEEN E

It sounds like he's arguing reasonable doubt to me.  But what do I know.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> buy the insurance, I don't want people driving without being able to cover their unforeseeable negligence.



That isn't what this thread is about.

Her insurance lapsed for FOUR DAYS in the year of 2010 (October), and they didn't know until May 2013, more than two years later, and the method that they had used to discover it was unconstitutional.

Now read the thread kid.

The question is why so many people fear Jury Trials and Pro Se representation, when, if they follow the advice given to them by an experienced person, they are guaranteed a dismissal or acquittal. They would rather have the State rape them, then challenge the State itself. Thou shall not question the King!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Assholes OR fucking punks.
> ...



Asshole lead punks?  What are they doing?

Walking backwards?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

https://twitter.com/LawSelfDefense


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn, BDLR loves to yell.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Now Tampon is a kid again.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 11, 2013)

Zimmerman in his own words


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

GZ needs a time-out. He's been bad, very bad.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> the Bernster's case:
> 
> It COULD HAVE been A
> MAYBE IT WAS B!
> ...



Skittles he didn't even steal.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

TM can be upset and scared that GZ was following.  Crackers always up in his grille like dat.

But, then again, being upset is not the same thing as being allowed to then pummel the cracker.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

GZ is only 5'7" and pudgy and he's expected to beat-up a 5'11" buff African-American? That's a weak case by Bernie. And  TM is in a fight club and presumably much more experienced (though, that was unconstitutionally not allowed into evidence).


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> ...




(1) Stalking can be quite obvious at times. In this Florida case, it sounds as if the stalker were being obvious. (I do not know if he did this intentionally or not.)

(2) Uninvited stalking is an agressive act.

(3) And, yes, a person does have a right to defend himself/herself against an aggressor. It is not the defendant's fault if the stalker is a pussy.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

He's a kid.  He's a man.

Wait.  Don't argue.  He's both.

He's a delicious dessert topping AND a floor wax!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

I just saw that hag D.A. in the audience. Guess it has nothing better to do than watch the prosecution lose a case.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If your evidence is lack of evidence you got problems.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Grass on GZ shoes 

Did the dumba$$ forget he _just_ told us he straddled TM after shooting him?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


OK.  So we know that Martin ran away, because Zimmerman said so.  I think there was testimony to that effect as well.
So how did the two end up encountering each other again?
1) Zimmerman ran after Martin and caught up to him and confronted him.  Unlikely given the physical disparity.
2) Zimmerman laid in wait for martin and confronted him when he re-appeared.  Unlikely.  Zimmerman had no idea where Martin was going or whether he would be back that way.
3) Martin doubled back to confront Zimmerman.  The official story.  Seems the most likely.  Why? To teach Zimmerman a lesson.  To cover his tracks because he was n fact casing the house.  To intimidate Zimmerman so he wouldn't finger Martin in a  later break in.  To get even with Zimmerman because he dissed him by looking at him.  Lots of possibilities here.  But all of them point to Martin initiating the second fatal contact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> He's a kid.  He's a man.
> 
> Wait.  Don't argue.  He's both.
> 
> He's a delicious dessert topping AND a floor wax!



He's 2... 2... 2 mints in one.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> He's a delicious dessert topping AND a floor wax!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I turned it off. Way to much sarcasm and over-exaggeration for me. I won't listen to the Defense closing either but will check back here on this thread every once in a while.
> ...



Van Morrison--'Brown Eyed Girl' and now he sounds something like Bruce Springsteen. I never noticed that before. 

Concerned that I have misplaced 'Blue Moon'--by the Marcels. Doo wop. I had to really search for that one. Organizing CD's--a good weekend project.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Clementine said:


> I know in the Zimmerman case, they are claiming that his life was in no danger.   I'd like to know how a person determines that at the time or even after the fact.   People die every day from head injuries.    I say if you're being attacked and you didn't start it, don't assume you're just in for a good beating, fight back with whatever you've got.



No. The prosecution is NOT saying that Zimmerman's ass wasn't being thrashed, but the political right wing somehow believes it is important to emphasize how badly Zimmerman was getting his ass kicked.

That is not the issue at all. It isn't even relevant.

The central fact is that Zimmerman killed an innocent person due to his own idiocy, cockiness, and stupidity. Call it manslaughter.

If Zimmerman had not had a gun, he would not have stalked that kid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Wouldn't you agree the defense eats worms for breakfast? Doubtful.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Walking up to someone isn't a reason to jump someone and threaten to kill them. End of story...Now if Zimmerman started the fight or came up being pushy that is quite another thing.



What would you do if you tried to avoid someone and they walked upon on you in what your perceived was a threatening manner, like maybe he was going to rob you or beat your ass? In my opinion, there are only three things to do; stand there and wait for him to do something or not do something (taking a chance), run (smart), or fight (depending on the circumstance smart or dumb)?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GZ is only 5'7" and pudgy and he's expected to beat-up a 5'11" buff African-American? That's a weak case by Bernie. And  TM is in a fight club and presumably much more experienced (though, that was unconstitutionally not allowed into evidence).



When I was a freshmen in college, my friend was a HS wrestling coach. I went to one of his practices. They asked if I wanted to grapple against this little Asian kid, who I had conservatively 20 pounds on (probably 35-40) and I thought, oh this is going to be cake. He had much stronger core muscles and technique and I totally lost. I don't think I was pinned, but he overpowered me. The prosecution's case is bunk.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

He's got that legal training so when he spoke to get over on the cops, and the cops are as dumb as these fucking cops were, well then, by golly, you can understand that the the defendfant was just being slick and succesful.

thankfully, i am MUCH smarter than these dumb cops.  My boss, in fact, is such a GENIUS that SHE brought a murder charge against this defendant.

Therefore, you MUST convict.

Thank you.

If you acquit, I lose my job and 

NO SOUP for you.


----------



## Antares (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



Not what happened, does everyone you hang with lie like you do?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie is on FIRE (like GZ's pants, evidently).

He just hit ANOTHER double.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

I suspect....

Word!!


----------



## Antares (Jul 11, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



LMAO...um...go ahead and try it Lone, c'mon....try it.

Try and get through some of those neighborhoods.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Please show evidence that Zimmerman committed a crime if he "followed Martin." What crime was that again? Hello?



Being perceived as white in 2013 - about the most serious crime there is.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Torso is now police jargon   

Cop wannabe


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yep, and it's reasonable doubt.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

with a suspect here,
 a suspect there,
suspect, suspect everywhere,
Trayvon Martin caught a slug,
E - I - E - I - O.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> And if the cops tell you to only watch and not make physical contact with the person doing nothing wrong is wrong?



Considering that isn't at issue in the Zimmerman case, what's your point? Considering there is no evidence he initiated physical contact. 

The only evidence we have is that Zimmerman saw someone suspicious and then a few minutes later was being beat against the ground with an aggressor on top, per the eye witnesses.

Making up and changing facts to somehow make Zimmerman guilty while ignoring the evidence isn't honest or just. We don't have the privilege of making things up in a court of law. In fact, we have the responsibility NOT to.

Doesn't change that we have a right to self defense.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



State has to give definitive proof of guilt. Not possible doubt of defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

So emotional, yet so wrong.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 11, 2013)

Why do I keep getting Messages from random people all calling TampaxKotex a bitch?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

GZ does not want to admit that he was following?

Hey Bernie.

He DID admit that he was following the suspicious person, you moron.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Even if we give you the benefit of the doubt and say Zimmerman was following Trayvon. That's not stalking. 

And who the heck has ever invited stalking?

If people have the right to defend themselves, than Zimmerman has to walk. Justice demands it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie is all over the map and his time line is insane. This method of playing a portion of a clip and "impeaching" it sounds worse than some threads here. Bernie is desperate.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Rachael lied, Zimmerman lied.
Two negs equal a pos, right?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Is the prosecution finished?



They were on the first day of testimony, but no. Bernie's is still screeching at the jury.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> If Zimmerman had not had a gun, he would not have stalked that kid.



Exactly.

ATTENTION ALL NEIGBORHOOD WATCHMEN:

IF YOU ARE WORKING IN A ***PRIVATE GATED *****COMMUNITY where you may encounter members of any race which enjoys a special privilege status,  you must leave your firearm home.

You have a duty , a responsibility to die , or get a concussion , protecting the community.

.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > I know in the Zimmerman case, they are claiming that his life was in no danger.   I'd like to know how a person determines that at the time or even after the fact.   People die every day from head injuries.    I say if you're being attacked and you didn't start it, don't assume you're just in for a good beating, fight back with whatever you've got.
> ...



If the evidence we have in front of us is correct and Trayvon Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating his ass, he isn't innocent. he is the freakin aggressor and Zimmerman has every right to shoot his aggressor in self defense.

You have ZERO evidence that Zimmerman was an aggressor. That's why you are trying to make things up. If you had evidence, you wouldn't be making things up.

So yes, the evidence that Martin was beating Zimmerman's ass is the issue. And it's completely relevant. By pretending he wasnt, you are just lying to yourselves.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Walking up to someone isn't a reason to jump someone and threaten to kill them. End of story...Now if Zimmerman started the fight or came up being pushy that is quite another thing.
> ...



Are you suggesting that's what happened?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > only someone like Nancy Grace would understand this.
> ...



Totdad was with his GF and not overseeing his minor son.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The State is addressing this in his last plea.  He is making a big deal about it, why did he holster it if he was in fear for his life, how could Trayvon see it behind his back, he's playing tapes and talking about Zimmerman's lies.

Hope you're watching.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

> Considering that isn't at issue in the Zimmerman case, what's your point? Considering there is no evidence he initiated physical contact.


Debatable. The fact that Zimmerman left his car and was later in the boy's immediate vicinity implies that Zimmerman moved toward the victim. These are actually the facts. It could alse be easily argued that stalking initiates "physical contact."



> The only evidence we have is that Zimmerman saw someone suspicious and then a few minutes later was being beat against the ground with an aggressor on top, per the eye witnesses.


If Zimmerman stalked the boy, then Zimmerman was the aggressor. He simply had his ass handed to him, but he was still the initiator.



> Making up and changing facts to somehow make Zimmerman guilty while ignoring the evidence isn't honest or just. We don't have the privilege of making things up in a court of law. In fact, we have the responsibility NOT to.


Exactly. We know the basic facts, and it seems quite clear that Zimmerman was responsible for the wrongful death of an innocent pedestrian.



> Doesn't change that we have a right to self defense.


Stalking is not "self defense."


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the news channel feed from Florida (channel 9) that one of the 6 women on the jury will not even LOOK at Bernie.
> ...



Aren't there 9 jurors in the box? the 6 and 3 alternates, that incidentally don't now they are alternates.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Prosecutor's voice has more rage and spite in his voice than any call, interrogation, or interview that GZ has given. Probably not a good strategy when you are trying to convince someone of a man's evil intentions. Compare and contrast is instinctive deductive tool.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



All liberals can do is make suggestions. They can't purport on facts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

And if ancient aliens did have telepathic powers could that explain why we have found none of their communication equipment?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

Depends.

I've used the tactic and had it used on me.

In neither case was a gun pulled.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I heard GA was going to get a new zoo.  It seems they are planning to put a fence around Florida.  (With apologies to any intelligent life forms from FL who may be posting here.)


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sprinkler box causing an injury ?  grasping for straws Bernie ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



They only need 6 people to ignore all this wishful thinking type of stuff. That should be a breeze. 12 is much harder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



6 and  4 alts - lost an alt for personal reasons so 9 total and the alts know they're alts.

hispanic woman is a juror juror not an alt.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



Okay, dummie. Try this one on, then:

You're in a bar. Some guy comes over and gropes your wife. You take a swing at him. He takes a swing back. You proceed to pound his creepy ass. 

By your standards, he now feels his life is "in danger." He pulls out a gun and LEGALLY protects himself by blowing a hole in your head.

Dumbasses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sprinkler box causing an injury ?  grasping for straws Bernie ?



Waiting on the "tree beat him up" part.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Some guy tweeted something like:  Prosecutor playing zimmerman's tape.  

And prosecutor asks, "Did you see that?  A UFO.  So, there ya go.  Murder 2."


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



According to people in the courtroom, one of those six has already shutdown on the prosecutor. Guess your wishful thinking is headed down the tubes.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

A fist makes a pretty good weapon.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There are lots of crimes tried that are compelling and the prosecution's burden isn't that great after all.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

De La Rionda: Does that make sense?

Me: Hell no, none of this trial makes sense. How do you get out of bed in the morning, agreeing to be paid to lie about someone?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Actually he didn't.

He walked around the truck. Then, ran away.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> TM can be upset and scared that GZ was following.  Crackers always up in his grille like dat.
> 
> But, then again, being upset is not the same thing as being allowed to then pummel the cracker.



If you are truly frightened by somebody, possibly a rapist?, following you in the dark, what is the more likely scenario?  You run away when you have the chance?  Or you jump him and start a fight?   That alone to me puts enough question into the prosecution's case to merit reasonable doubt in a verdict.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

"motherfucker" coming on from behind.

It's a weak single, but -- Bernie still gets the stat.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

No one was stalking.  Zimmerman wasn't stalking.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



When they read the verdict, it doesn't and won't get any better than that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2013)

So what exactly is stalking by definition? I'm just curious.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



At work.

Hopefully the jury considers this stuff.

That said, I really think this is a manslaughter case.

And that Zimmerman should never be near a gun again..at anytime in his life.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> 
> I want to know why he's following me. I think he's creepy, and I'm getting pissed. So I duck behind some bushes to see if he's still coming after me.
> 
> ...



Totally agree.  While I think he is going to get off, i can't help but think I would have confronted Zimmerman too if he got out of his car and was following me.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

If he's a cop buff or a police wannabe, he MUST be guilty.

Good fucking point, bernie.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Fit=obese...remember that everyone!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There you go predicting again. Pull that crystal ball out of your ass, it's busted.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Absence of evidence doesn't make it evidence, even if you wish it sooooo hard.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TM can be upset and scared that GZ was following.  Crackers always up in his grille like dat.
> ...



Or the 3rd option. Tell your friend you'll call her back and use your cell phone to call 9-1-1.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 11, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



I dont watch anything and your damn right it is true.  South central is a big place, I am not going onto detail about specific sections but I live in or near LA for a long time.  I was almost taken out once because I walked through one of those neighborhoods when I was younger and dumber.  Fortunately, it was painfully obvious I did not belong there so all they did was escort me to their borders.  

If you dont think that there are places like this in LA then you are operating with your eyes closed.  There are some VERY rough neighborhoods down there.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...


not mine, i'd have shot him from the start


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 11, 2013)

Roo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Are you agreeing with FA Q2's assessment of the danger level in South Central? 

Are you also a sheltered human whose reality exists at 24 frames per second? 

Please....will some nutter raise the fucking bar???!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie just claimed that if GZ had any fear then he had to have his gun out sooner. OMFG. WHAT A FUCKING DUMBASS.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Let's say I jump you and scream that I'm going to kill you. What do you do "if" you're armed. That's the question.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Or the 3rd option. Tell your friend you'll call her back and use your sail foam to call 9-1-1.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

If I have a gun on me, in a holster on my hip, and I am a piss-poor weak ass grappler (not cracker, damnit), and I rate maybe a POINT 5 of a fitness scale of 1 to 10, then the fact that I have a gun means I can't need to use it when a younger much more physically fit young man is on top of me and beating the snot outta me.

Again, Bernie's logic couldn't POSSIBLY be attacked.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If one juror is convinced, and is not making eye contact with the person who is arguing in front of them, they don't give a shit what you are saying. If they don't have all six he walks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2013)

Better 10 years in, than 6 feet under....


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> ...



unarmed?  real smart move.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this supposed to prove something beyond a reasonable doubt ? Bernie is throwing out speculations like a usmb troll. Hard to listen to this shit. Seems like George is testifying against himself.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



BAD ANALOGY

*To establish the defense, the person must be free from fault or provocation, must have no means of escape or retreat, and there must be an impending peril.*

.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > I know in the Zimmerman case, they are claiming that his life was in no danger.   I'd like to know how a person determines that at the time or even after the fact.   People die every day from head injuries.    I say if you're being attacked and you didn't start it, don't assume you're just in for a good beating, fight back with whatever you've got.
> ...


To claim self-defense, you have to be in immediate danger of death or severe bodily harm.  It -should- be obvious as to how the illiustraton of 'getting his ass kicked' is relevant here.


> The central fact is that Zimmerman killed an innocent person....


If Zimmerman was attacked by Martin, then Martin was not innocent.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Genius. You can't make up scenarios and pretend they apply in other cases. The very fact that you have to make up a scenario with different facts, shows that you know you are wrong.

Stop lying about what happened in the Zimmerman case. We have the evidence in front of us. It supports Zimmerman's version of events.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

NOBODY can "admit" something that is not true, you dipshit.

They might SAY it, but it would be false and thus not an admission.

He DID "admit" "following," in the first place.  But there's no BASIS to say he chased or profiled.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

Of course the Judge wouldn't allow the re-enactment video that could have showed how Trayvon saw the gun.  So we'll have to give that point to Bernie, but I'm not sure it would be convincing to a juror.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Let's say I jump you and scream that I'm going to kill you. What do you do "if" you're armed. That's the question.



see how tight a grouping i can get in your chest


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman had not had a gun, he would not have stalked that kid.
> ...



If you are a grown man and cannot handle yourself against a 16 or 17 year old kid, maybe you should not be on the neighborhood watch.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Were you one of the cops that shot Diallo?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...


You clearly do not understand the necessary components of "self-defense",
As such you just as clearly cannot have an intelligent discussion on the issue.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Is this supposed to prove something beyond a reasonable doubt ? Bernie is throwing out speculations like a usmb troll. Hard to listen to this shit. Seems like George is testifying against himself.



He's arguing for and giving them the reasonable doubt.

Even with the screeching he's losing me with this.  It's just annoying at this point.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > TM can be upset and scared that GZ was following.  Crackers always up in his grille like dat.
> ...



If it were true that GZ was 'stalking' him. But, he was on a direct route from where he made his 911 call to his truck when TM intercepted him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

That FUCKING Hannity!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think Foxy was here on Ebonics day.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving down the street going the speed limit and kid jumps out from inbetween some parked cars. I hit my brakes, but it was to late and I hit the kid, killing him. Now I'm in court today fighting for my life because I'm charged with Third Degree Murder and Child Abuse. It was an accident and I broke no laws but because I'm white and the kid is black, I'm going to prison for 25 years.
> ...



He parents should have been supervising him.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I heard on FNC this morning is that the alternates are not aware that they are, in fact alternates.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



lol--listening to Sugarland. 'Give up the fight'.

even though I am 'too old'--I am glad I bought that CD.

relieved that this trial isn't happening in GA. knock on wood. Andrea Schneiderman is CNN's next choice--starting July 29. I suppose it is interesting in legal aspects. Her paramour has already been convicted--insanity, IIRC. Then she was arrested. Conspiracy to kill her husband --shot in the parking  lot of an upscale daycare center.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



At least I don't have to pull a rabbit out of a hat to find my ass like you do.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 11, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



lets see, martin dead - zimmerman, still alive.   who handled who?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie just skipped in Court with a la la la!

LOL

I couldn't have made that one up.

Too fucking funny!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

George looks like Jack Webb on that Hannity video.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


A clear path of retreat is not always necessary.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



*But as I've mentioned it seems very odd Martin first runs away, but then comes out of nowhere and attacks him? *

I think his friend egged him on. 
"Go teach that creepy cracker a lesson. He dissed you".
Explains a few things.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Oh that's right, we had to catch her up.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie is skipping and singing la la la .. OMG kill me


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> You know what is ironic, if a white man (or really any race) were to walk through south central it is almost a guarantee that he is going to be killed for doing nothing.  It is unlikely that anyone will be caught either.  There are neighborhoods that the police wont even enter; it is simply too damn dangerous for them.  You dont hear jack shit about that though.




When I was younger, I put up hand railing in a park off of Florence and Hoover. No one killed me.

I've walked through Compton after dark. I work in fucking Santa Fe Springs, and survive it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> ...




And by confront, do you mean that you would beat his ass to the ground? For some reason, i dont think you do.

And yet that's exactly what Trayvon did. There is zero evidence to support Zimmerman being the aggressor. The Forensic evidence shows Trayvon had no injury but the gun shot and the bruises to his knuckles from where he was punching Zimmerman.  He has no bruises from any hit from Zimmerman. No evidence that at any time during the struggle that Zimmerman attempted to hit him.

Now, could Zimmerman have started it? Yes. But we don't have any evidence that he did. The only evidence we have is completely consistant with his story. Which means there is some seriously reasonable doubt with the prosecutions case.

Reasonable doubt = not guilty


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie might play the role of the fairy princess next!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Six women were chosen to serve on the jury in the trial of George Zimmerman, the Florida neighborhood watch captain accused of murder in the fatal shooting of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.

The six jurors and four alternates went through a nearly two-week long process of jury selection, where they answered questions about their knowledge of the case and opinions on subjects including guns, law enforcement and media bias.

Below are general descriptions of the jurors, identified by numbers assigned to them by the court to protect their identities:

6 JURORS:

B-29: Described as a Hispanic woman, who works as a nurse treating patients with Alzheimer's. She has seven children and lived in Chicago at the time of the February 2012 shooting.

B-76: Described as a white middle-aged woman, who said Zimmerman had an "altercation with the young man. There was a struggle, and the gun went off."

B-37: Described as a middle-aged white woman, who works for a chiropractor and has many pets. She described protests in Sanford sparked after the delay in Zimmerman's arrest as "rioting."

B-51: Described as a retired white woman from Oviedo, Fla., who has a dog and 20-year-old cat. She knew a good deal about the case but said, "I'm not rigid in my thinking."

E-6: Described as a young white woman and mother, who used to work in financial services. She used this case as an example to her adolescent children, warning them to not go out at night.

E-40: Described as a white woman in her 60s, who lived in Iowa at the time of the shooting. She heard national news reports and recalls the shooting was in a gated community and a teenager was killed.

4 ALTERNATES:

E-40: Described as a white man in his 50s. He cautioned his 16-year-old stepson about wearing hoodie, which Trayvon Martin was wearing at the time of the shooting.

B-72: Described as a Hispanic man in his 20s, who works as maintenance technician at a school. He is a self-described power lifter and arm wrestler.

E-13: Described as a white woman in her 20s. She has brother who is black. She says she "never" watches the news, but when she first heard of shooting thought it was a "racial thing."

E-28: Described as a white middle-aged woman, who works as a nurse and says she listens to a lot of radio on her 15-minute commute. She said she knew little about the case and has no opinion about Zimmerman's guilt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww I gotta work. Guess I will have to watch HLN tonight. UGH! LOL
> ...



I never watch her show.  Sarass is always baiting and saying that I 'claim to be an attorney.'  Not so.  I have a JD.  I'll put that up to Fancy's any day.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> If one juror is convinced, and is not making eye contact with the person who is arguing in front of them, they don't give a shit what you are saying. If they don't have all six he walks.



If it's only one that won't vote guilty, GZ WILL get retried on this.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

https://twitter.com/KBelichWFTV/status/355394179821604864


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



I would say one took they cowards way out.  Never needed  a gun to handle my business.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what is ironic, if a white man (or really any race) were to walk through south central it is almost a guarantee that he is going to be killed for doing nothing.  It is unlikely that anyone will be caught either.  There are neighborhoods that the police wont even enter; it is simply too damn dangerous for them.  You dont hear jack shit about that though.
> ...



People like FA Q2 go by Boyz In tha Hood when they think about Black people.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Hehe!  Bernie finally got to make out with the doll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

The doll has now been with 3 lawyers. 

A$$ is jealous that he didn't get a throw.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

The TRUTH does not lie.

The Prosecution however ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

"The truth does not lie."

That's fucking deep Bernie.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> This is what happens to people who love the beach:



You should let you hair grow longer.  That do just doesn't become you.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> No one was stalking.  Zimmerman wasn't stalking.



He was stealthfully following the victim. The victim noticed and felt threatened.

Ergo, Zimmerman was stalking.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Stucco man  ????


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

"The truth does not lie!!!"

-Bernie De La Rionda


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank goodness for the videos..


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Dutch said:
> ...


And your point is....?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Trayvon---the mutant black child with 50 hands.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

All this bald headed guy screeching is giving me a headache.  The Bernster and Fancy Grapes need to hook up.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Thank goodness for the videos..



Porn or the ones Bernie is lying about ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

sh!t I ran out to the pool did I miss blow up girl??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

George's dad has a look on his face like: "Can you believe this motherfuckin' shit?"


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

I read a good book on the very early use of DNA evidence.  The author maintained (in the title) that the EVIDENCE never lies.  It can't.  It is what it is.

Witnesses, however, might lie.

It is not supposed to be the case that prosecutors lie.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



And time stood still, thereby rendering the Gregorian calendar and all atomic clocks forever incorrect.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what is ironic, if a white man (or really any race) were to walk through south central it is almost a guarantee that he is going to be killed for doing nothing.  It is unlikely that anyone will be caught either.  There are neighborhoods that the police wont even enter; it is simply too damn dangerous for them.  You dont hear jack shit about that though.
> ...


I used to live in Compton and never had a problem.  

Then there was a family that just made a wrong turn, got on the wrong street and a dozen bangers just unloaded on them.

It depends.  You can be safe until you aren't safe any more.

White people are fairly safe in black neighborhoods as long as they don't live there.  A white person in a black area is presumed to be there to buy drugs or even guns.  That makes them someone's customer and entitled to some measure of safe passage.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> sh!t I ran out to the pool did I miss blow up girl??



Fancy Grapes will replay to 20 times.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness for the videos..
> ...



The ones that prove Georgie a big fat liar..


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you think Bernie realizes how much trouble the STATE'S case is in?

Or is he fully delusional at this point and imagining that his oratorical soaring skills are the very tonic that will save the day for Angela's "case?"


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > No one was stalking.  Zimmerman wasn't stalking.
> ...



I asked the question earlier and nobody answered me, what is the legal definition of stalking?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Trying to understand...Jury instructions will include the charge of "voluntary manslaughter?"
> 
> I mean, there are other manslaughter categories and I'm trying to look up the definition and see if it is applicable here to make up my mind whether or not GZ is likely to be convicted on that.  I'm beyond sure the jury will NOT find him guilty of M2.



Lesser manslaughter than voluntary cannot be charged because it does not meet the same elements as M2.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I forget---you agree with Bernie. Bernie is lucky that he is free to carry on with this bullshit without interruption.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Zimmerman's actions either directly or indirectly resulted in the death of citizen that was not in the act of committing any crime.

Therefore, a manslaughter verdict is virtually inescapable.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Exactly.

That's the reason I tell those old farts who live in retirement communities to let the delinquents have a field day.

So what if they steal the crap you worked for years . It's not worthy. 

The moral of the story is DO NOT GET SO OLD THAT YOU CAN'T HANDLE a 16 or 17 y/o.

.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Halloween Screenwriter  LMAO


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

This boy likes him some power point.

It's so colorful!

I wonder how often he can use it to screen the word "fuck" before this summation is over?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



Not if you provoked the attack, no, you do not have the right to defend yourself with deadly force in your own life is not at risk.

That is why the judge has given the jury the right find GZ guilty of manslaughter.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The argument the Defense is offering right now is the way I see it.  At the eleventh hour, just before closing arguments, to spring all this case law to add charge after charge after charge now to the original charge is just unconscionable.  If all that was legitimate to put into play, it should have been put into play at the beginning so the Defense would have a fair shot at rebutting and defending against it.
> 
> This prosecution is desperate to convict Zimmerman of something.  And the judge appears to be of the same mind?   Or am I reading her entirely wrong?  Her ruling on this will be the proof in the pudding.



If this is still America, any lesser included must meet all the elements of the original charge.  Just Google and look them up.  I think people keep not understanding that.  All this other stuff about other charges is just window dressing by the prosecution.  THEY don't want to face the angry mob alone.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > No one was stalking.  Zimmerman wasn't stalking.
> ...



The definition of stalking requires repeated behavior not stealthy behavior.  Had Zimmerman been following Martin on several prior occasions he would be stalking.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 11, 2013)

If you're wannabe cop, carrying a concealed weapon and start a confrontation with an unarmed minor and he punches you a few times, you don't get to shoot him dead.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I think that zimmerman followed Martin after Martin tried to get away from him. I think that Martin felt threatened, that's why he initially ran from him. I think that zimmerman got out of his truck in order to pursue Martin. I think that they some how met up with each other when the confrontation began, and one if not more of the three actions I referenced happened.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Zimmerman's actions either directly or indirectly resulted in the death of *[a] citizen that was not in the act of committing any crime*.


Its pretty clear you believe this for no reason other than you want to, as the evidence says othwerwise.
As such, there's no reason for anyone to take you or your opinion seriuosly.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > If one juror is convinced, and is not making eye contact with the person who is arguing in front of them, they don't give a shit what you are saying. If they don't have all six he walks.
> ...



If I were a betting man, I'd be happy to take your money on that one.

If there's a hung Jury, no way he gets re-tried.  No way.

Unless the Feds do it, a'la Rodney King.

Which, neither the Stuttering Clusterfukk or Eric Himmler have the stones to do


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Hispanic juror won't make eye contact with the state's prosecutor according to tweet's from the courtroom.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LawSelfDefense



Maybe she's taking a siesta.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Bernie is skipping and singing la la la .. OMG kill me



Follow me 

Or is it me follow you?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > No one was stalking.  Zimmerman wasn't stalking.
> ...



You can repeat that all you want. It wont ever make it true.

But you can't be honest about it. You need to claim stalking because you are trying to pretend he is a criminal. You can't rely on the actual evidence to make a determination.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So the defense rests and NOW new charges that weren't argued or discussed in any fashion are up for consideration?
> 
> He can now be convicted of child abuse but isn't allowed to defend himself against that NEW charge.
> 
> What a bunch of bullshit. Railroads were cool as a child but not so much now



Any lesser included has to meet the elements of M2.  They are just grandstanding for a show.  They don't want to face the angry mob alone.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

It is one thing to use power point.  It is one thing to give a summation.

But to read power point BULLET POINTS as your summation is kind of Amateurish.

This shit does not flow at all.

It's like he knew that he would run out of steam sooner or later and wanted some graphics to help him keep going.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > sh!t I ran out to the pool did I miss blow up girl??
> ...



I don't have HLN and your Grapes summary on blow up girl loses the effect.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It is one thing to use power point.  It is one thing to give a summation.
> 
> But to read power point BULLET POINTS as your summation is kind of Amateurish.
> 
> ...



It's all about the #Stamina


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Depends.
> 
> I've used the tactic and had it used on me.
> 
> In neither case was a gun pulled.



playing "hide and seek" doesnt count......


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Speak the truth.  A verdict that is just.

That's a verdict of NOT guilty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2013)

I believe GZ acted criminally.

What I believe matters not.

Only what the jury decides is all that matters as to who believes what happened.

I will abide the decision.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



When the prosecution gets serious as a heart attack like they obviously are here, it's a foregone conclusion they won't quit by a hung jury. They get obsessed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie is skipping and singing la la la .. OMG kill me
> ...



Skip ta my lou my darlin'


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Court is in Recess


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow.

It turns out that in a murder trial, the victim is actually dead.

Thanks for clearing that up, Bernz.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

The prosecutor did an awful job.  Maybe it was because of the poor case he had.  Notice though, not a single argument brought up by the resident libtards was mentioned.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> If you're wannabe cop, carrying a concealed weapon and start a confrontation with an unarmed minor and he punches you a few times, you don't get to shoot him dead.


Someone else who clearly does not understand the necessary components to "self-defense" and speaks w/o all of the necessary information.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Is this break giving defense time to deal with the ridiculous M3/Child Abuse bullshit?



It is probably to give the judge time to go look up the rules of lesser includeds since she seems not to have a clue.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



You are just typing a bunch of emotional bullshit.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Jesus christ, even Z's own description of his action indicates that he stalked the victim. The transcripts of the 911 call confirms it. What more do you fucking need?

This is why the right wing looks so stupid to everyone. They will defend their own, despite guilt or ignorance.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If that is the state's case there is no way that goes beyond a reasonable doubt. My opinion of course. Just don't see it at all. Lots of emotions not evidence.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Do you think Bernie realizes how much trouble the STATE'S case is in?
> 
> Or is he fully delusional at this point and imagining that his oratorical soaring skills are the very tonic that will save the day for Angela's "case?"



Obviously not or he wouldn't have been skipping to his lou and singing a song.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Typo!  If the typo was left in place would that effect the verdict?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It is one thing to use power point.  It is one thing to give a summation.
> ...



Bernie doesn't know how to pace himself like someone else we know.

Im glad he's done. I was going to shoot my computer if the fucking heart.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> If you're wannabe cop, carrying a concealed weapon and start a confrontation with an unarmed minor and he punches you a few times, you don't get to shoot him dead.



Except:

1) It's perfectly legal to be a wannabe police officer (Despite the evidence showing that's not the case for Zimmerman)
2) It's perfectly legal to carry a concealed weapon.
3) There is ZERO evidence that he started a confrontation. No evidence has been presented on who started the confrontation. Hence, reasonable doubt
4) He had no way of knowing whether Trayvon was armed or not.
5) Punching someone can be lethal. 
6) If someone is punching you and you have reasonable fear for your life, you can shot them. If they die from that shooting, it's not murder since you were acting in Self defense.
7) Until you prove otherwise, he has a presumption of innocent. The evidence doesn't prove otherwise. so there is reasonable doubt.

You don't get to tell someone they can't defend themself just because you disagree with the results of what happened. The right to self defense is absolute. If someone puts you in in reasonable fear, you can defend yourself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

*A Special Message For Bernie de la Rionda.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)[Forum Weapon][How To Troll][Ignorance Is Bliss] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Zimmerman does not look too tough.....i bet even Franco can kick his ass....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Typo!  If the typo was left in place would that effect the verdict?



yes---he would be not guilto


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



I have worked in prisons.  You seem to be completely unfamiliar with the power the Hispanic gangs wield there.  GZ will have a bitch his first day there and he will be given a nice cushy job cleaning the prison clinic where he can dawdle all day long.  I once saw a convict cleaning our clinic clean a 10 x 10 foot square of floor for 8 solid hours.  One of them also thought it would be funny to put floor stripper in the staff soap dispensers.  But that's for another day.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 11, 2013)

If Zimmerman manages to avoid jail time, does anyone here think he'll be offered an opportunity to speak at the next CPAC convention?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The prosecutor did an awful job.  Maybe it was because of the poor case he had.  Notice though, not a single argument brought up by the resident libtards was mentioned.



He spewed just about all of them. All of them were wrong.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So if a girl leaves a bar and I follow her around just the one time thats ok?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...


Its pretty clear you believe this for no reason other than you want to, as the evidence says othwerwise.
As such, there's no reason for anyone to take you or your opinion seriuosly.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what is ironic, if a white man (or really any race) were to walk through south central it is almost a guarantee that he is going to be killed for doing nothing.  It is unlikely that anyone will be caught either.  There are neighborhoods that the police wont even enter; it is simply too damn dangerous for them.  You dont hear jack shit about that though.
> ...



yea but you are from the OC....no one fucks with us....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.



Liberals shouldn't talk about killing innocents, it's their favorite Constitutional "right".


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you're wannabe cop, carrying a concealed weapon and start a confrontation with an unarmed minor and he punches you a few times, you don't get to shoot him dead.
> ...


The only reason anyone cares is that Martin was black.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Typo!  If the typo was left in place would that effect the verdict?



Not gilty

Hook on fonics


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

It's July 11....7/11  free Slurpees @ 7-11 today!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



not if you follow her to her house and knock on the door....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's July 11....7/11  free Slurpies @ 7-11 today!!!



Will the 7-11 in Sanford be using Arizona Watermelon drank in the Slurpies?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.



Lawyering is not about love.  It is about money. As long as they get the money, you can love them or hate them.  They  blather on and on about how much the defense experts got paid.  Well, the prosecution experts got paid too and it comes out of the taxpayers' pockets.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

One juror, according to people in the court room, refuses to make eye contact with the prosecutor. Two current or former CCW holders. Another who is a stay at home mom whose family are gun owners. Just don't see them convicting on murder 2. Don't think they convict on manslaughter either, because the focus was Murder 2 in the closing. That's what was pushed on them.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's July 11....7/11  free Slurpies @ 7-11 today!!!



Most important news I've heard all day--thanks Snotty Pants


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

Notice how the prosecutor never mentioned stalking.  

The prosecution's theory is that Zimmerman decided to kill Martin.  He followed him intending to shoot him.  So why call the police at all?  Martin intended to beat the crap out of the creepy ass cracker and never called the police.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Prosecutor's voice has more rage and spite in his voice than any call, interrogation, or interview that GZ has given. Probably not a good strategy when you are trying to convince someone of a man's evil intentions. Compare and contrast is instinctive deductive tool.



Prosecutors are a strange lot.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, a person has the right to defend him or herself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If you are claiming that Martin was standing his ground you have to start by proving that Zimmerman attacked Martin. Can you do that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

And Bernies final score is...

Assholes =16 (11 verbal, 3 screen, 2 tape)
Fucking punks = 13 (10 verbal, 2 screen, 1 tape)
Motherfucker = 2 (1 verbal, 1 tape)


Let's see if John Guy can top that tomorrow.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Trayvon made the mistake by attacking Zimmerman. Do you leftist really want to give a man a double standard because of the color of his skin? Walking up to that man to ask a question fucking doesn't give him the right to attack.

Understand? If not then we really are doomed.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Depends.
> ...



Now now Jake.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> One juror, according to people in the court room, refuses to make eye contact with the prosecutor. Two current or former CCW holders. Another who is a stay at home mom whose family are gun owners. Just don't see them convicting on murder 2. Don't think they convict on manslaughter either, because the focus was Murder 2 in the closing. That's what was pushed on them.



Juries are often very happy to compromise and hand out lesser charges.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > It's July 11....7/11  free Slurpies @ 7-11 today!!!
> ...



They will NOT be stocking their shelves with taste the rainbow candy!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie needs to take a refresher course in PowerPoint.  It isn't in beta testing anymore.  Maybe that is all that his VIC-20 could handle?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 11, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If Zimmerman manages to avoid jail time, does anyone here think he'll be offered an opportunity to speak at the next CPAC convention?



No, but I am sure that the state's "main witness"   will be given a prime time speaking time at the dem convention.   "dats jus retarded, suh"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If Zimmerman manages to avoid jail time, does anyone here think he'll be offered an opportunity to speak at the next CPAC convention?



What a fucking idiot you're. Low life scum.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Jesus christ, even Z's own description of his action indicates that he stalked the victim. The transcripts of the 911 call confirms it. What more do you fucking need?
> 
> This is why the right wing looks so stupid to everyone. They will defend their own, despite guilt or ignorance.



1) Stop taking the Lord's name in vain simply because you want to make things up and people wont let you.
2) Zimmermans own description of his actions do not indicate that he stalked anyone. If they did, he would be charged with stalking. Stalking _requires _repetitious behavior. Following someone 1 time can _never_ be stalking because it's not repetitious behavior. It's not really that difficult to understand. We've even quoted the definition multiple times in multiple threads.

You cannot just make things up. Just because you are to lazy or dishonest to actually know what you're talking about doesn't mean the rest of us are.

There is zero evidence on who intiated contact. There is zero evidence of who threw the first punch. There is zero evidence that Zimmerman threw _any_ punches. All we have is the eye witness who testified that he saw martin on top punching Zimmerman while Zimmerman cried for help. The injuries Zimmerman had to his face and head. The forensic evidence showing that the only injuries Martin had were the gun shot and the bruises to his knuckles consistant with him punching someone.

Do you understand this? If someone follows me I don't have the right to jump them and beat them to the ground. They have to be hostile to me first. There is no evidence that Zimmerman was hostile to him.

Now could he have initiated? it's possible. But we have no evidence to suggest that. With an absense of evidence that Zimmerman started any aggression and ample evidence that Trayvon was aggressive towards Zimmerman, there is more than enough reasonable doubt to drive a semi truck through.

You can try to lie about what evidence we have. You can try to ignore the evidence we have. You can try to assume a bunch of facts that we don't have. But the evidence is public record. We have what we have. We don't have all your guesses and assumptions as part of the evidence. We have absolutely no evidence of stalking or even an attempt to provide evidence of stalking as he was _never_ charged for it.

If Im going to send someone way for potentially life for murder. I need evidence proving beyond a reasonable doubt. it isnt here. You can think he is a piece of crap all you want. You can think him wrong and evil. But if there is no evidence to *prove beyond a reasonable doubt*, then he is not guilty.

What is so damn difficult to understand about this?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Trayvon made the mistake by attacking Zimmerman. Do you leftist really want to give a man a double standard because of the color of his skin? Walking up to that man to ask a question fucking doesn't give him the right to attack.
> 
> Understand? If not then we really are doomed.



Why do I keep hearing Trayvon supporters being called leftists and libtards? I sure ain't one!

We're doomed if we ever get a lot of vigilante George Zimmermans running around.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> 
> Zimmerman: Yeah.



Dispatcher: Just let me know if he does anything ok 
Zimmerman: How long until you get an officer over here? 

Dispatcher: Yeah we've got someone on the way, just let me know if this guy does anything else. 
Zimmerman: Okay. These assholes they always get away. When you come to the clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the clubhouse. 

Dispatcher: So it's on the lefthand side from the clubhouse? 
Zimmerman: No you go in straight through the entrance and then you make a left...uh you go straight in, don't turn, and make a left. Shit he's running. 
Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running? 
Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.
(this is where Zimmerman left the car.)

Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards? Zimmerman: The back entrance...fucking [unintelligible] 

Dispatcher: Are you following him? 
Zimmerman: Yeah 

Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. 
Zimmerman: Ok 

Dispatcher: Alright sir what is your name? 
Zimmerman: George...He ran.
(No sound of heavy breathing or running.)


----------



## Redfish (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > One juror, according to people in the court room, refuses to make eye contact with the prosecutor. Two current or former CCW holders. Another who is a stay at home mom whose family are gun owners. Just don't see them convicting on murder 2. Don't think they convict on manslaughter either, because the focus was Murder 2 in the closing. That's what was pushed on them.
> ...



the sad reality of this is that those jurers are scared shitless of what might happen to them if the acquit GZ.   

This entire trial is a product of the media and the racist living in the whitehouse.   If TM was white, the case would not have ever made the national news and would probably been thrown out by the grand jury because of no evidence to prove guilt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Innocent people always run away, right?


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone who has served on a jury knows that opening and closing remarks mean nothing.
The evidence provided is examined, the character of the witnesses is examined and it doesn't matter what emotions have been raised.
They will consider the event time table, the evidence and testimony and make their decision based on their assessment of that evidence. If the evidence does not, in their mind, convict the defendant then he will be found not guilty. The fact that Zimmerman was beat up and Martin was not - that martin was on top and Zimmerman was on the bottom, where he could not retreat, and that he had repeatedly called for help (why would Martin be calling for help when he was beating Zimmerman?) and finally resorted to the only way he had to defend himself to stop the felonious attack is the only part of any of this that is important to the case. 

If someone who was taller than you was sitting on you and beating the crap out of you what would you do?

If a cop had arrived before the shooting Martin would have been charged with assault and battery, placed in jail and easily convicted.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



It's not Stalking.

Harassment? Maybe. Depends what you do while following her or why you are following her

Depends why you follow her. For example, if she drops her purse and you follow her to give it back, no there is nothing criminal about it.

If you follow her to ask her phone number and hit on her, that's probably not criminal either.

If you follow her so you can kidnap and rape her then you're going to have some criminal problems.

It's not illegal to follow someone.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > One juror, according to people in the court room, refuses to make eye contact with the prosecutor. Two current or former CCW holders. Another who is a stay at home mom whose family are gun owners. Just don't see them convicting on murder 2. Don't think they convict on manslaughter either, because the focus was Murder 2 in the closing. That's what was pushed on them.
> ...



Something to consider.  Most women have been exposed to young, cocky, intimidating, over-assertive Black teenage Males at some point in their lives.

Having an all-woman Jury is a double-edged sword in this case.

Believe it.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


To my knowledge, none of you have answered my question: If Trayvon disappear into the darkness and Zimmerman walked over a hundred feet and back to his truck, how did Trayvon show up at the same place if he was trying to get away from Zimmerman?  There's about a two minute gap in there where Trayvon could likely have sneaked on home to safety.

Any takers?


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 11, 2013)

Hate Crimes:  Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope that O'Mara does the defense summation.
> ...



In addition to being so cute~


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

I suspect he is withholding some stuff that came out earlier because he has to have something to use for rebuttal of the Defense's closing.   The prosecution gets a brief rebuttal to the Defense, but the Defense normally does not get a rebuttal to the Prosecution's rebuttal.  It will be interesting to watch for.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



<sigh>

We were playing a game!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I've invited Bernie over to your house for dinner. You two have a good time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Skittles has changed its slogan from 'taste the rainbow' to 'taste pain bro.'


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Well.  That closing was colossally underwhelming.  

Master Stamina is up tomorrow:  8:30AM!  Be there or be square!       

Prepare yourself for a forthright and smooth presentation intertwining evidence, law, and common sense - a lesson on how it should be done.

Bring. It. On.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And Bernies final score is...
> 
> Assholes =16 (11 verbal, 3 screen, 2 tape)
> Fucking punks = 13 (10 verbal, 2 screen, 1 tape)
> ...



Once at a seminar, I sat and ticked off the number of times a presenter said 'um' in 10 minutes.  Over 600.  That went into the evaluation of the event.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 11, 2013)

So, would it have been okay for Martin to shoot Zimmerman, then? I mean, if he "felt threatened?"


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I believe GZ acted criminally.
> 
> What I believe matters not.
> 
> ...


*XXXXXXX*

Unbelievable.

.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Redfish said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There's a lot of wisdom in those words.



Redfish said:


> This is a product of the media and the racist living in the whitehouse. If TM was white, the case would not have ever made the national news and would probably been thrown out by the grand jury because of no evidence to prove guilt.



It sure did seem like it took a LOT of pressure for them to bring charges, but also, they often want to build the case and have it pat before going ahead with it. If TM were white, yea, we very possibly wouldn't have heard of the case, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't have still been prosecuted under the radar. But yes.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Also a lot of people feel like when you add a charge at the end of the trial it is because you didn't make your case, and are not going to help out the prosecution. They are showing their hand that they don't think they are going to get a conviction when you try to throw in an obscure charge on the day of closing statements.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well.  That closing was colossally underwhelming.
> 
> Master Stamina is up tomorrow:  8:30AM!  Be there or be square!
> 
> ...



I thought Judge Mope said 8:00 A.M.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I suspect he is withholding some stuff that came out earlier because he has to have something to use for rebuttal of the Defense's closing.   The prosecution gets a brief rebuttal to the Defense, but the Defense normally does not get a rebuttal to the Prosecution's rebuttal.  It will be interesting to watch for.



Why wouldn't you use your best to bolster your own case?  The only one you have the power to control the flow of ideas.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> So, would it have been okay for Martin to shoot Zimmerman, then? I mean, if he "felt threatened?"



Yo Free

I keep repeating myself, nobody listens.

I agree with you. He was supposed to ask for time out. Then, call the Prez and the AG and ask THEM if he was being threatened.

That's the BEST approach.

.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I suspect he is withholding some stuff that came out earlier because he has to have something to use for rebuttal of the Defense's closing.   The prosecution gets a brief rebuttal to the Defense, but the Defense normally does not get a rebuttal to the Prosecution's rebuttal.  It will be interesting to watch for.



It will just be another new theory.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes he could.

Something else I'm disappointed that the defense didn't take up....

Some of our less intelligent Board members (leftists) have opined that it must have been St Skittles screaming for help because the screaming stopped when the round was fired.

Anybody here know how much punch a 9mm round has when it hits?

Now, we're not talking a Ma Deuce or an M1 Garand or something like that but a 9mm round, even from a short-barreled hand gun hits about as hard as a punch from a professional fighter...  About 500 ft-lbs of energy.

If you're in mid-scream and get shot in the chest by a 9mm round?  You're gonna make some pretty strange noises before you fall over.  Especially if it penetrates your lung, like this one did.

Nobody did.  The shouting just stopped.  Like it would if Z had shot St Skittles and was no longer in fear of his life and just realized he was in deep shit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > No one was stalking.  Zimmerman wasn't stalking.
> ...



Ergo, you're silly.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone watching this still believe in the justice system?

No wonder so many poor blacks are in prison.

The prosecutors lie,  twist the facts,  ignore the law,  take evidence and testimony out of context,  connive,  cheat,  ambush...and we call this the "justice" system???

What a joke...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

Well the prosecution has presented a closing argument that was decidedly underwhelming and so all over the place that I doubt the jury came to any hard conclusion about what happened other than the prosecution did their level best to brand Zimmerman as lying, racist, scum.  Good tactic?  I don't think I would be impressed if I was on that jury, but then I know a lot more about this case than they have been allowed to know so I can't claim much objectivity at this point.

I do hope the Defense is going to be on point tomorrow, present a clear line of their version of what happened, and a clear picture of what led to the tragic shooting of Trayvon Martin.   If they do, I can't see how any impartial jury could arrive at a verdict of Murder 2 or manslaughter beyond any reasonable doubt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well.  That closing was colossally underwhelming.
> 
> Master Stamina is up tomorrow:  8:30AM!  Be there or be square!
> 
> ...



I'm trying to figure out what the point of all that was other than the Bernster needs a 'puter and ppt upgrade and get into this century but the ringing in my ears hasn't subsided yet.

This I get.  Down wit dat!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Yes he could.
> 
> Something else I'm disappointed that the defense didn't take up....
> 
> ...



He got shot straight through the heart. That would instantaneously silence the victim causing a catastrophic dip in blood pressure.

Edit: If there were still some sounds coming from him, they would without doubt be too low to be heard from outside into the lady's apartment where the 911 call was recorded.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Well the prosecution has presented a closing argument that was decidedly underwhelming and so all over the place that I doubt the jury came to any hard conclusion about what happened other than the prosecution did their level best to brand Zimmerman as lying, racist, scum.  Good tactic?  I don't think I would be impressed if I was on that jury, but then I know a lot more about this case than they have been allowed to know so I can't claim much objectivity at this point.
> 
> I do hope the Defense is going to be on point tomorrow, present a clear line of their version of what happened, and a clear picture of what led to the tragic shooting of Trayvon Martin.   If they do, I can't see how any impartial jury could arrive at a verdict of Murder 2 or manslaughter beyond any reasonable doubt.



I think the ladies are liking Mark O'Mara.  O have been, and it takes a lot for a man to impress me.  I think he is seriously cute, if only his hair were dyed a more natural color for a man his age.  But then I  have to remind people that even redheads my age have a little gray.  LOL


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Well.  That closing was colossally underwhelming.
> ...



I don't think so, Rat.  First she said 9:00, then she changed it to 8:30, but if I am mistaken I apologize and stand corrected.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Well.  That closing was colossally underwhelming.
> ...



Are we playing this game again?  You're just wanting to hear "the Rat is right" again.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Does anyone watching this still believe in the justice system?
> 
> No wonder so many poor blacks are in prison.
> 
> ...



speaking of that--How did GZ manage to find Mark O'Mara to represent him?

I avoided knowing much about this trial until it was inevitable. 

O'Mara certainly seems to be top of the line. I can google.

eta: meager results--
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_O'Mara

He certainly sounds like he has spent time in the NE.

more--
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/04/12/mark-o-mara-george-zimmerman-s-new-lawyer.html

Yes--it is difficult to have confidence in the justice system after a day like this and historically there have been many.

I suppose Sean Hannity will have some encouraging words. 'Let not your heart be troubled'.

Something is so seriously wrong--that is all I know.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

I've got to go with Santy on the 8:30 thing.

The Rat is wrong.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well the prosecution has presented a closing argument that was decidedly underwhelming and so all over the place that I doubt the jury came to any hard conclusion about what happened other than the prosecution did their level best to brand Zimmerman as lying, racist, scum.  Good tactic?  I don't think I would be impressed if I was on that jury, but then I know a lot more about this case than they have been allowed to know so I can't claim much objectivity at this point.
> ...



We have a little Mark thing going on because he's an ass kicker.

Edited for Stamina.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he could.
> ...



No.  That's not always how it works.

It was testified to_ in Court _that a man was shot in the chest with double-ought buck, SHREDDING his heart and he ran a measured 65 feet before he fell down, dead.

Don't drink the Kool Aid


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Does anyone watching this still believe in the justice system?
> 
> No wonder so many poor blacks are in prison.
> 
> ...



I was hauled up in class one night for saying something critical about public defenders, so I won't go there on this post because I was informed by the prof that most public defenders will be a better advocate than the lawyer who stops defending you because you violate "Rule number 1" the first time you are late on your payment.  Zimmerman would  not have had such good representation were it not for people who contributed to his defense.  I didn't contribute to it, but I would contribute to his 'get out of the country' fund for him and his family if there is one WHEN he is found to be NOT guilty.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



It was also said that if someone ripped out your heart that you could talk for up to 10-15 seconds. Quick doesn't worry about things like testimony or evidence. He deals in assumptions.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Read the link I posted early about the autopsy. A bullet going directly into the heart is not the same at all as a pellet going into or near it. Unless you can provide a link to that story where the autopsy showed the shotgun blast tore a large hole in the heart, it's not the same.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 11, 2013)

I believe that GZ will get railroaded by this jury. After OJ Simpson and Casey Anthony, I have no trust at all in a jury. GZ would have been better off if the Sanford PD had arrested him and tried him then. Al Sharpton wouldn't have gotten involved, and a jury could be found that would make the right decision.

Hell, whether he gets convicted or not, his life is over. The only good thing to come out of the whole incident is that a useless wanna-be thug is dead.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I've got to go with Santy on the 8:30 thing.
> 
> The Rat is wrong.



1/2 wrong.

Lawyers at 8:00, jury at 8:30.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> So, would it have been okay for Martin to shoot Zimmerman, then? I mean, if he "felt threatened?"



Are you fucking nuts? Zimmerman didn't attack or physically threaten Trayvon at all. He was just walking up to him.

So you think everyone that walks up to another should be shot? See how stupid your case is!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Anything's possible. lol


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The leading forensics scientist in the world told the story to the jury when he testified. Fuck your link request.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



How did you arrive at the amount of feet that zimmerman allegedly walked to his truck, from zimmerman's statement? If gz thought he saw something in TM's hands, why did he get out of his truck in order to follow him? Maybe TM circled around the wrong way and suddenly encountered his pursuer, and then the confrontation happened?  Why would TM have to "sneak home"? He had a right to walk in that neighborhood and not be followed around and harassed by an irresponsible idiot with a firearm.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Anything's possible is not beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to go with Santy on the 8:30 thing.
> ...



Rat is right
Santy is right

Everybody happy? Then  your hands!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I think the ladies are liking Mark O'Mara.  O have been, and it takes a lot for a man to impress me.  I think he is seriously cute, if only his hair were dyed a more natural color for a man his age.  But then I  have to remind people that even redheads my age have a little gray.  LOL



Even from a male perspective, he is pretty impressive.  He has quiet confidence, he is composed, and quickly recognizes when he needs to change his attitude to get the desired effect.  He even seems like the type of attorney you would want to be opposed to.  He's just a likable guy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I have a headache.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



After listening to Bernie screeching, my brain hurts.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ladies are liking Mark O'Mara.  O have been, and it takes a lot for a man to impress me.  I think he is seriously cute, if only his hair were dyed a more natural color for a man his age.  But then I  have to remind people that even redheads my age have a little gray.  LOL
> ...



Ha HA! The guys have a little Mark thing going on too!  I thought it was all about evidence cutie.

Tell the truth - it's his #Stamina.  It's ok, you're among friends, you can be honest.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Is that a norm or an anomaly? Did it hit him directly in his heart?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The police chief of Sanford (a black man) was fired for not filing murder charges against GZ.   This entire case sucks of racism of the worst kind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Don't tell them about Evidence Cutie.

She's MINE!!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



My ears are ringing.  The news was playing recaps and I kicked in the tv.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone watching this still believe in the justice system?
> ...



I wonder how his father and his uncle will fare. 

Another thing I wonder--why is there no talk of a foundation for Trayvon? It seems like that is what is done now to honor the memory of a victim.  Maybe there is and I have had my head in the sand.

There are some good lawyers in FL --to be a fly on the wall when this case is discussed in private quarters. That would be interesting.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Is "Bald dude" done?

I took a nap and I had a dream that my wife rearranged the furniture and had all kinds of stuff all wrong. It was crazy!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ladies are liking Mark O'Mara.  O have been, and it takes a lot for a man to impress me.  I think he is seriously cute, if only his hair were dyed a more natural color for a man his age.  But then I  have to remind people that even redheads my age have a little gray.  LOL
> ...



I agree he is.  I think he sounds kind.  I've been thinking he could just as easily have been a psychologist.  He doesn't really come across as adversarial even though the process is adversarial.  I'm guessing he has charmed all the ladies on the jury.  West, not so sure, but the LL_45 did note they have been playing 'good lawyer/bad lawyer.'  We even do that in psychiatry. I usually get to be the good one.  LOL.  My mean message board streak never seemed to show at work!  LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Too lazy?

ZIMMERMAN TRIAL UPDATE: DEFENSES FORENSIC PATHOLOGIST SCHOO... - Care2 News Network



> Another highlight was when Di Maio explained about how a person suffering a gunshot wound straight into the heart can continue to live, talk, and move for at least 10-15 seconds afterward, and up to as much as 1-3 minutes, if enough oxygen is still available to the brain. He gave the case example of a man who had taken a point-blank shotgun blast which had completely shredded his heart; the man was still able to run 65 feet, rounding the corner of a building before dropping.



I can only go on what they said since she didn't provide the key info that the heart was "shredded."

Just because one person can run the marathon in the Summer Olympics doesn't mean many can. A shot that tears a hole in your heart is almost surely going to silence you and just because you can run doesn't mean you can talk or make loud noises. Often a dying person will stagger or run out of desperation and reflex. Reflexes aren't audible.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



LOL.  One of the reasons I like to watch trials is to contrast the attorney's styles.  Law really isn't that hard.  It's black and white.  How an attorney adds color to the facts of any case makes and/or breaks a case in trial.  I would be lying to you if I told you otherwise.

But, from a totally hetero perspective, he's doing a good job of impressing me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That'll just be our little secret.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 11, 2013)

did i read correctly that the prosecution gave the last closing argument?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...


No homo


----------



## Interpol (Jul 11, 2013)

From the map of the crime scene, it's impossible to believe that Martin went to attack Zimmerman at the truck because where he dies is so far away from the truck. 

Zimmerman is lying. 

To believe his story, you have to believe that after the 911 call was made, Martin reappears, circles his truck, and then walks away in the row of houses. Zimmerman is so scared by Martin coming back and circling his truck that he goes out afoot to follow Martin. 

Where the altercation happens shows that Zimmerman was following Martin, and not the other way around. 

We're also to believe that the mixed-martial artist with the gun and the prior record was having his head bashed into the pavement, was being punched in the face, was swallowing blood AND screaming like a teenager for help. 

Zimmerman is lying, and the people who swallow his lies obviously haven't even looked at the map that shows where Martin was shot and killed in cold blood because of one vigilante's moronic assumptions.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Redfish said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



That's all it is...The black community wants to be violent and if you defend yourself=you're the bad guy. This is the future of our legal system.

Blacks have just made their choice not the be equals under our justice system. The rules of the jungle they have chosen.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Yeah, he is one of those people I'd like to have lunch with.  Along with Golda Meier, George Washington,  Shakespeare, Leonardo Da Vinci and some others.  And yeah, I know a lot of my heroes are dead.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

R.D. said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The Mark technique, stamina and clever ass kicking can flip 'em.  The little Mark thing is a powerful thing.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone watching this still believe in the justice system?
> ...



I really don't know how Zimmerman and O'mara found each other,  maybe someone else knows the answer to that.

This is the first trial I was interested enough in to watch (or listen to) from opening to verdict.

My former faith in the integrity of the system is shattered.

Presidency corrupt,  congress corrupt,  business corrupt,  unions corrupt,  police corrupt  local government corrupt and now adds justice system corrupt.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.hlntv.com/video/2013/06/27/george-zimmerman-murder-trial-virtual-neighborhood


To believe Zimmerman's account, you have to believe that Martin came back, circled his truck, and that GZ somehow forgot to mention it in the 911 call when he is later being told not to follow Martin.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Retorts aren't arguments.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



That's right, it is.  And he knows he has it, is using it, and the effect it will have.  Now, I see why he was agreeable to a female jury!


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Please quit stating the black community.  Just as in any incident, there is a minute amount of individuals that wish to wreak havoc in a given situation.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2013)

Yurt said:


> did i read correctly that the prosecution gave the last closing argument?



Defense closes tomorrow morning.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

If you're white you have two choices after this case "if" Zimmerman is guility. 1. Move into the country where there is few special people or 2. accept that you're going to die or damaged. 

You don't have a clear right to self defense against these people. They will riot until you're rotting in prison.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

The jury all said, 'Not tonight, I have a headache.'


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

AzMike said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > did i read correctly that the prosecution gave the last closing argument?
> ...



Odd. here in PA defense closes first and Prosecution last.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Please show me a black that is calling this hanging of a innocent man wrong.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

BT and evacuation at downtown courthouse. They called the wrong one.

Fn idiots

Edit for the BT internet word


----------



## Interpol (Jul 11, 2013)

Another question for the Zimmerman believers: GZ says he didn't know if Trayvon wad dead or not. 

Alright, so why did he do exactly nothing to help save Martin's life? 

GZ is a fucking liar. He followed an innocent person, made assumptions about that person, and then killed them after picking a fight with them. 

I don't think that makes GZ a racist; just a fucking idiot who acted before thinking.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I, unfortunately, have listened to several--too long--however long that is. Then I stopped.

Decided to try again. This seems to be an exceptionally bad example of all that can go wrong--only my opinion. 

Maybe some of the wrongs can be corrected but it seems like something out of the 60's in Mississippi---if that is the intent then the Federal government needs to get involved. I am talking out of my head--some say this began in DC--DOJ.

What then--I hope somebody knows.

~~~
I can only assume that O'Mara comes from a family with legal background. CT or MA--Yale, Harvard. A bit of JFK? Maybe.

probably wrong--He reminds me of a doctor I know. 'That sort of person'--manages stress in a way that is inconceivable to me.

````
Bar/Professional Activity:
&#8226;U.S. Court of Appeals 11th Circuit, 1984
&#8226;U.S. District Court Middle District of Florida, 1984
&#8226;Florida, 1982
&#8226;Member, Orange County Bar Association
&#8226;Chair, Federal Court Grievance Committee
&#8226;Member, State Attorney's Office, Eighteenth Judicial Circuit, Seminole County, 1982 - 1984
&#8226;Member, C.F. Family Law Inn of Court
&#8226;Member, National Association of Criminal Defense Lawyers
&#8226;Member, Florida Association of Criminal Defense Lawyers
&#8226;Member, Florida Association of Trial Lawyers
&#8226;Member, Criminal Law Certification Committee
&#8226;Chair, Grievance Committee, 1997 - 1999
&#8226;Member, Law Office Management
&#8226;Member, The Florida Bar, Criminal Law & Family Law Sections
&#8226;Member, American Bar Association
&#8226;Past President, Seminole County Bar Association


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

The state's narrative has more inconsistencies than any of GZ's accounts. GZ's overall account remains the same through all accounts. The defense started out with GZ on top, now GZ is on bottom. That is a huge change. They have yet to state what they believe happened. I'm sorry, but in a reasonable opinion without bias that is reasonable doubt.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I thought the defense got the last word. Maybe the prosecution gets to go again tomorrow? I'm not sure. Just heard on TV the defense lawyers would be working all night on tearing apart the prosecutions closing tomorrow morning.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bomb threat and evacuation at downtown courthouse. They called the wrong one.
> 
> Fn idiots



Huhwut?! 

Iz dat foreels?!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

AzMike said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Defense gets to close then state gets rebuttal


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The state's narrative has more inconsistencies than any of GZ's accounts. GZ's overall account remains the same through all accounts. The defense started out with GZ on top, now GZ is on bottom. That is a huge change. They have yet to state what they believe happened. I'm sorry, but in a reasonable opinion without bias that is reasonable doubt.



I could drive a 747 trough the doubt and inconsistencies of the state.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If you're white you have two choices after this case "if" Zimmerman is guility. 1. Move into the country where there is few special people or 2. accept that you're going to die or damaged.
> 
> You don't have a clear right to self defense against these people. They will riot until you're rotting in prison.



If he is found not guilty, you'll have to move to the country to avoid all the copycats who will be just prowling around lookin' for a reason to shoot you just for staring at them.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Simmer down, ladies


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> BT and evacuation at downtown courthouse. They called the wrong one.
> 
> Fn idiots
> Edit for the BT internet word



Usually are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Bomb threat and evacuation at downtown courthouse. They called the wrong one.
> 
> Fn idiots



Eye beez kawlin cuz eyez put a bom inna yo korthaas.

Which courthouse, sir.

Eye doan no. Da big wun! Dass rite, da big wun.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Ah ok. Interesting thee state gets the final word in.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Interpol said:


> From the map of the crime scene, it's impossible to believe that Martin went to attack Zimmerman at the truck because where he dies is so far away from the truck.
> 
> Zimmerman is lying.
> 
> ...



LOL. Listen to you. How do you put one foot in front of the other in the morning? Where the fight occurred, was at the intersection of the 'T' meaning that Zimmerman could have been going anywhere. He could have been going back to his truck, he could have been procuring the address for the police, or in your piddly account, he could have been following Martin. 

The fact is you can't make those assumptions. The fact is, following someone on public property is not a crime. Therefore that isn't an issue. His MMA teacher called rated him an 0.5 on a scale of proficiency, to a 1.0 on that same scale after a year of training. Calling him a "mixed martial artist" is a bit of a stretch. Calling him a criminal based off of his prior record is a lie, since those charges were* dropped* (use Google for once). Zimmerman isn't lying since his testimony was majorly corroborated by evidence and witness testimony.

The point? You have not idea how to look at an issue objectively. If we tried Zimmerman on the facts, and not on your emotions, he would be acquitted.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The state's narrative has more inconsistencies than any of GZ's accounts. GZ's overall account remains the same through all accounts. The defense started out with GZ on top, now GZ is on bottom. That is a huge change. They have yet to state what they believe happened. I'm sorry, but in a reasonable opinion without bias that is reasonable doubt.



If you take all of GZ's accounts as gospel, you might as well next turn to Jim Jones' lectures.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If* you're white* you have two choices after this case "if" Zimmerman is guility. 1. Move into the country where there is few* special people* or 2. accept that you're going to die or damaged.
> 
> You don't have a clear right to self defense against *these people*. *They will riot* until you're rotting in prison.



Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You don't know the half of it when it comes to corrupt justice system forensics. Unless you have a good lawyer the state will railroad your ass with junk forensics. PBS Frontline: The Real CSI


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

The prosecution failed miserably in their closing arguments. It was pathetic.


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter



30 max


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Bt and evacuation at downtown courthouse. They called the wrong one.
> ...



youz beez havin da udda korthaas youz ijits.  da popo beez comin ta gittya.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The prosecution failed miserably in their closing arguments. It was pathetic.



The irony is too great here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I heard 8:30. Damn HLN is still droning on. They seem delighted that Zim could get 30 years for manslaughter.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter
> ...



Only because Zona wants a manslaughter charge. Zona knows the Murder 2 charge was debunked soundly by the defense


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

AzMike said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



In Georgia if the defendant testifies the prosecution gets closing argument last and if the defendant does not testify the defense gets last argument. Probably the same everywhere.


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Please Show me a right winger who said the shooting of that unarmed black kid was wrong.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter



The prosecution doesn't even have enough evidence for manslaughter.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I actually know quite a few.   In fact, I don't know one that thinks he is guilty, in my group of friends. 

And this - 
Poll: Only 47% of Blacks Believe Zimmerman Is Guilty Of Murder
George zimmmerman self-defense | Breaking News for Black America

This poll was before the trial.  I would suspect that number is even less today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



A bit of brood leaking out my ears, but not enough so my DNA gets on Travon's hands.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter



Before the trial I was stating that manslaughter should be the charge.
But I do not see Zimmerman guilty of that now.
Agg Assault? What a joke that is as the facts do not show either one assaulted the other and if anything reasonable doubt is in Zimmerman's favor.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



of course--to be expected. 

I hope security is tight at CNN.  

Drudge had a big headline--a picture of Zimmerman 'Manslaughter--30 years?'.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Interpol said:


> From the map of the crime scene, it's impossible to believe that Martin went to attack Zimmerman at the truck because where he dies is so far away from the truck.
> 
> Zimmerman is lying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


His parents have started a foundation They will be paid employees of it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 11, 2013)

Be back later. I have to follow my black neighbor's kids around for a while.





Calm down, we're doing a charity walk for the widow of a man that got run over riding his bike. The kids move faster than these old bones can go.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



If you don't have the right to defend yourself, then that means every other person has the right to bash your head in.  If they have that right, then you have the right to bash their head in, which is the equivalent of defending yourself.  So the proposition that you don't have the right to defend yourself is a contradiction. It can't possibly be true.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.
> ...



It's an experience all liberals have to suffer through.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter
> ...



I'm not sure, but can't you go to prison for aggravated assault just for a barroom brawl?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I heard 8:30. Damn HLN is still droning on. They seem delighted that Zim could get 30 years for manslaughter.



That's real retarded, sir


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



My contribution:


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



It doesn't matter that the legal interpretations in this trial,  charges and sentences are all in law because the Republican Legislature passed those laws that Zimmerman will be subject to?
Damn sure matters to me that the Republican Legislature in Florida has stacked the deck against NOT ONLY George Zimmerman but every other criminal defendant for the last 10 years and in the future.
George Zimmerman is not the only criminal defendant on trial this week in Florida that has gotten a raw deal.
Happens EVERY DAY and it was Republicans that passed all of the laws there allowing it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Only had the pleasure of meeting one of those you mentioned.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> If I were in a neighbor hood watch program, I would not try forcible detainer if told by police not to do so.



What the hell is "forcible detainer" and why is it even being discussed in this thread?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The prosecution failed miserably in their closing arguments. It was pathetic.



Seemed like a wandering aimlessly while screaming incoherently closing to me. I've seen meth heads that were in better control of themselves than the prosecutor. What the hell did that guy have for lunch a 4loco?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...



Shakespeare?  LOL.

I would add Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter
> ...


I agree. Bernie's closing was short on facts and long on emotion!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's an interesting twist.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



ok--That seems the right thing to do. 

So many lives affected. Some good should come of this.

in other news--
http://www.ajc.com/ap/ap/labor/paula-deen-dumps-legal-team-after-admitting-slurs/nYnGm/

Stay out of court. My dad's advice.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 11, 2013)

.

Maybe they can get him on jaywalking from his car.

Whatever it takes, gotta keep the race pimps happy.

.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Yeah, his parents get to retire.  Too bad it's not for other *unsupervised *inner city 'children.'   You know.  Like li'l Trayvon.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 11, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see the judge grill Zimmerman directly about when "HE" would decide to testify or not?
> ...




All of that will help Zimmerman appeal, which given the bait and switch he should do (if found guilty).


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> The Prosecution has admitted that they didn't prove their overcharged allegations that Zimmerman is guilty of 2nd degree murder, so they are now asking the Judge to include lesser charges in an attempt to get any kind of conviction to appease the Black population and prevent riots.
> 
> I have never heard of this happening before.   It must have... but I have never heard of it.   Usually the Prosecutors will string together groups of charges knowing that each one increases their chances of a conviction if they fail on their primary charge.
> 
> ...



called it.

Kinda shocked they are not charging him for wearing a disguise in public.  After all, he was walking while white.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Stalking is an act you must prove. In your scenario, you didnt prove it. One time? Someone was walking behind you and you didnt even confront them? You attack them and then call it justified?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I would have loved to meet Maggie. She had better ankles.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



OK, let's focus on the "some how met up with each other."  How do you suppose that happened?  The overwieght Zimmerman ran after and caught up to the athlletic Martin? Zimmerman laid in wait for Martin, even though he didnt know where he was going?  Martin came back to where he knew Zimmerman was?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 11, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




That's the first thing I thought of.  I'd think the defense could easily argue that their case may have been different if they had known they were dealing with a moving target.

.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Just heard something interesting. Rumor: O'Mara going to get on top of the dummy tomorrow and beat the shit out of it for 40 seconds to show the jury just how long that is.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



"Seems" is the operative word. They are capitalizing on any donations liberal heads of mush may send.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Very few people of any color believe he's guilty of murder. A pertinent poll would be regarding manslaughter.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



not that important--but then what is it for?

pay me no mind--I am not processing well or something.

gullible--I know I am at times.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

I dearly want to see GZ convicted, but I would be stunned if they read a guilty verdict for murder.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Let's say, for example, that I'm walking home from the store. I notice some guy stalking me. I think he's stopped, finally, but then I see him again. I do not know what he's up to, and I'm doing nothing wrong.
> 
> I want to know why he's following me. I think he's creepy, and I'm getting pissed. So I duck behind some bushes to see if he's still coming after me.
> 
> ...



In the scenario described above you got what you deserved, assuming, of course, that you aren't being facetious.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > One juror, according to people in the court room, refuses to make eye contact with the prosecutor. Two current or former CCW holders. Another who is a stay at home mom whose family are gun owners. Just don't see them convicting on murder 2. Don't think they convict on manslaughter either, because the focus was Murder 2 in the closing. That's what was pushed on them.
> ...



The only charge they could legitimately convict on is littering.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



You're lookin' at him. I'm a right-winger.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What fun would that be? Any scumbag dribbler could be convicted of that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

If Zimmerman is found guility=I have a right to beat up a person that ask me a question. 

I'll keep that in mind.  but I don't have a right to defend myself from that person.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



End stand your ground and profiling


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


 [ame=http://youtu.be/t5KU34DrrPI]Barrett Strong - Money (That's What I Want) (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I have known and seen plenty of overweight people run, it wasn't like zimmerman was 400 pounds. If he was training in MMA, he probably was most DEFINITELY working on cardio. Here's an overweight guy, you don't think that he can run? The guy he fought looked pretty "athletic" and look what happened to him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So.  How many hears can he get for manslaughter
> ...



If you think aggravated assault was bad, try felony Murder 3 based on child abuse.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



It's good to see that some of them are sane. I hope to see some of them counter protest if there's riots.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



It was a temper tantrum!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Jake?.....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





Why should they have a "counter-protest"?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



ok. got it.

It seems my programming was thorough--that is all I know. 

'liberal guilt, religion, 70's'--challenging. 

to have been born in the Midwest--I always envied people from that area. Rational people. I like that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

So if someone walks up to me to a question I have the right to beat them to death? This is what the state is trying to tell me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yep.

When they don't want a guy with a gun raping them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



To protest the destruction of their communities by their idiotic brothers.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I heard her speak in person once in Nashville.  But can't say I 'met' her.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2013)

You do realize, I am sure, that many a seventeen year old has been tried as an adult or crimes they have committed, right?

As to Zimmerman, he made bad choices that led to tragedy. I do not believe he went out that night to kill anyone. I do not fear that he will kill again.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting................apparently a lot of you posters have never had a bloody nose.
> ...



She also heard Martin say "Get off me".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So if someone walks up to me to a question I have the right to beat them to death? This is what the state is trying to tell me.



As long as you are black, and they are Hispanic (or white) then yes, that's what the left and the prosecution is saying.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



*Then truth = ignorance.

Zimmerman's actions were what is called overkill.  No pun intended. *


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If George Zimmerman is found guilty it is because he was following this:

"If You See Something, Say Something" Campaign | Homeland Security


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Prosecuting hit a home run today. Remember last impressions are the ones that will stick in the mind of  the jury. And prosecuting will have the very last words.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

If this is the way it is

*I have a right to beat you up if you walk up to me. As it is now illegal to ask a question of anyone. 
*I have a right to scream that I'm going to kill you

-If you're the person that did walk up to me you can go to prison for defending your own life. 

See what this does!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Are you going to neg me until I have -1,000,000 now?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Then truth = ignorance.
> 
> Zimmerman's actions were what you call overkill.  No pun intended. *



Maybe - but what his actions were not is murder, or manslaughter.

Maybe you can get him on littering?

Nah, you're going to have to riot.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Indeed and he proved Zimmerman is guilty of self-defense... but that isn't a crime


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That didnt answer the question.  Do you think Zimmerman outran Martin to catch up with him?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If this is the way it is
> 
> *I have a right to beat you up if you walk up to me. As it is now illegal to ask a question of anyone.
> *I have a right to scream that I'm going to kill you
> ...



Don't carry a gun around at night unless you're responsible.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



My entire point, dawg. It shouldn't matter, nobody should be allowed to stack the deck against anyone. I really don't care what Republicans did, for I am not a Republican. 

If anything this proves how inept our government is. They don't care who gets screwed.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



That is correct.

Zimmerman is ONLY 1/2 white so  who the fuck does he think he is.

.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

The "prosecuting" failed miserably. Still hating on Hispanics, I see. Good for you!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I got attacked one night by a person that got out of a car with a chain and came very close to me poised to use it. I know it was impossible to run anywhere at night no matter how fast I was. I was lucky that someone had a bright light on their porch and I quickly found it and knocked and yelled at that door. That scared the guy away.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

LOL at the person who voted no. I guess they would like getting beat the crap out of.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 11, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > The Prosecution has admitted that they didn't prove their overcharged allegations that Zimmerman is guilty of 2nd degree murder, so they are now asking the Judge to include lesser charges in an attempt to get any kind of conviction to appease the Black population and prevent riots.
> ...



Having done some research, it is "normal", in Florida, for a prosecutor to be able to pile on lesser charges at the end of the trial.  Judges normally approve it

I didn't know that.

IMHO, that is wrong.   The Prosecution should have to prove what they charge, not charge what they hope they proved.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> The "prosecuting" failed miserably. Still hating on Hispanics, I see. Good for you!



She shouldn't be so hard on them.  Her SS comes almost directly from their paychecks to her bank account.  

Kind of like JoeB's does!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



True. 

The rest of your post, not so much. 

Needlessly pursuing Martin when instructed by the police not to do so, causing the death of another because of this irresponsible behavior, clearly conforms with the definition of manslaughter.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If this is the way it is
> ...



Don't post in a political forum unless you're factual.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Crazed Scotsman here for Eye Witness News Channel 9, where people go first for their local news. I'm out on the street, just talking with the average citizen, getting their take on what's happening in the world today. Who better to talk to when you want to know what the people really want?

Crazed Scotsman: EXCUSE ME SIR......excuse me sir, Crazed Scotsman with Eye Witness News Channel 9. I was wonder....

Older Gentleman: WHAT?!!!

Crazed Scotsman: Crazed Scots...

Older Gentleman: You're going to have to speak up, I lost my hearing in Korea, plus I'm getting old, my hearing is shot....wait, my wife's over there shopping, ask her your questions....Hun...Hun!....HUNNY!!!

Older Woman: WHAT?!

Older Gentleman raises his arm and waves her over.

Crazed Scotsman: I just want to ask yo...

Older Gentleman: Hold on there son, I told you I can't hear you....she's coming.

Older Woman: What do you want old man, Lord I can get no peace.

Older Gentleman: WHAT?!

Older Woman: Nothing.....What can I do for you sweetie, did this old man do something?

Crazed Scotsman: Crazed Scotsman with Eye Witness News Channel 9. I was wonder what your thoughts were on the Zimmerman Trial?

Older Woman: Who?

Crazed Scotsman: The Zimmerman Trial, what do you think?

Older Gentleman: What's he want?

Older Woman: HE WANTS TO KNOW ABOUT THE ZIMMERMAN TRIAL.

Older Gentleman: he's with the news, he should know more about it than we do.

Older Woman: Oh Lord, HE KNOWS ABOUT IT, HE'S ASKING US WHAT WE THI...NEVERMIND, I'LL TELL YOU LATER.

Crazed Scotsman: So, what do you think?

Older Woman: We were talking about this yesterday and we both think Zimmerman is innocent.

Older Gentleman: WHAT?

Older Woman: I SAID WE BOTH THOUGHT HE WAS INNOCENT

Older Gentleman: WHO?

Older Woman: ZIMMERMAN

Older Gentleman: YEAH, HE'S INNOCENT

Crazed Scotsman: Aren't you afraid of riots if Zimmerman is Acquitted, you know like what happened when Rodney King was beaten by those Police Officers and let go?

Older Woman: we're not afraid, the Rodney King riots were kind of justified and we could see how people could be upset, but this trial, should have never happened.

Older Gentleman: WHAT?

Older Woman: I'LL TELL YOU LATER

Older Gentleman: OK, IM GOING TO GO SIT DOWN

Older Woman: OK!!!.....you have no idea what I go through.

Crazed Scotsman: So, you're not worried...?

Older Woman: Not in the least

Crazed Scotsman: Well, why not?

Older Woman: We aren't worried. He'll be found innocent and if people want to get a little rambunctious? Let'em, we're ready for those Godless heathens.

Crazed Scotsman: What?!

Older Woman: Well, I carry this little .380 everywhere and at home, my husband has an AR-15, but we won't need that, the Remmington 870 Tactical will do just fine........where'd my husband go?.......Did you see which way he went?.....I got to go, it was nice talking to you..........bye sweetie!

Crazed Scotsman: Crazed Scotsman with Eye........what the hell just happened?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Like I stated in the post you responded to; I think that they somehow ran into each other and the confrontation was on. In short:
The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You heard me. You haven't been honest with anyone on this thread about the trial. You spout your nonsense without any supporting facts. Don't post if you aren't going to back up your argument. Normally we call that trolling. Especially telling someone when they can exercise their 2nd Amendment rights.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> The rest of your post, not so much.
> 
> *Needlessly pursuing Martin when instructed by the police not to do so,* causing the death of another because of this irresponsible behavior, clearly conforms with the definition of manslaughter.



It was not a  Police officer that told him NOT to follow Martin.

It was a 9-11 operator.

They are NOT police.  They have no legal standing to tell a person what to do.

Besides, Zimmerman had turned around and started walking back to his vehicle when he was attacked from behind by Martin.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 11, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> It's July 11....7/11  free Slurpies @ 7-11 today!!!



I live 2 hours south of the Slurpee capitol of the Universe.  No one can touch the Peg. 14 years in a row.

Chanting "we're number one, we're number one" 

Check out these stats.

*Worldwide consumption

Slurpees are offered in many but not all covered countries. 

Canadians purchase an average of 30 million drinks per year.

 Manitoba was crowned the Slurpee Capital of the World for the fourteeth year in a row in 2013. 

7-Eleven stores across Winnipeg sell an average of 188,833 Slurpee drinks per month. The rest of Canada sells an average of 179,700 per month, which makes Winnipeggers the world leader of Slurpee sales.

*

Slurpee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Needlessly arresting a man with little to no evidentiary backing clearly conforms to the lack of a case against the defendant, your made up definitions of manslaughter withstanding.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> This one was new to me.
> 
> Zimmerman's holster was "really" a concealed carry type. Meaning it was worn on the inside of his pants. And according to the video, he wore it in back above his buttocks on his left side.
> 
> ...


That definitely is a speed-bump which is capable of swaying an otherwise indecisive juror.  I would call it the Achilles' Heel of Zimmerman's otherwise convincing story and it alters my expectation of the trial's outcome.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



For example? Or are you going to do as I say not as I do?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 11, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > This one was new to me.
> ...



There are plenty of "speedbumps".

Put them all together and the Zimmerman car comes to a grinding halt.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

I think we got a knight-poster who is still living in the Middle Ages.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > It's July 11....7/11  free Slurpies @ 7-11 today!!!
> ...



Do they have poutine?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I certainly answered your question about an overweight person's ability to run. Here's another example:

In short that "helpless overweight person" crap, is just that.........CRAP!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm checking out the reviews of the Prosecutor's closing and yowzah! Thumbs down.

*WFTV-Channel 9's Bill Sheaffer was most critical. During a break in the prosecutor's closing, Sheaffer said the law was not about finding guilt or innocence based on emotions.

"It's about facts and evidence presented to the jury that establishes guilt" beyond a reasonable doubt, Sheaffer said. The legal analyst, a former prosecutor, said de la Rionda did not have a winning argument.*

AND I love this one

* On WOFL-Channel 35, Brad Conway was withering. "The defense is sitting back and letting the state do their job for 'em," he said. De la Rionda didn't talk about facts or law or the state's burden, Conway complained at the halfway point.

"When he's done defining reasonable doubt for the defense and done being a defense attorney, he might want to think about going to work for the state," Conway said.*

And here's some more.The reviews aren't pretty.

* Mark NeJame of Central Florida News 13 said the state was going down one path, then changed its strategy two or three days ago, and the jury couldn't help but notice. NeJame complained that the state's whole foundation was flawed because of the approach prosecutors had taken.

"I think they completely blew it by their strategy," NeJame said. His verdict: That destroyed the state's case.

WESH-Channel 2 legal analyst Richard Hornsby said de la Rionda never discussed the fight between Zimmerman and Trayvon and never gave a theory about what happened. The state couldn't rely on the moral high ground to convict, Hornsby said.

WKMG-Channel 6 anchor Lauren Rowe found its "corny" that de la Rionda used witness Rachel Jeantel, Trayvon's friend, in a version of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.'s I Have a Dream speech.

WKMG's Tony Pipitone said that bit landed with a thud in the courtroom.

Luis Calderon, legal analyst for WKMG, criticized de la Rionda's sarcasctic comments, because they didn't help the prosecutor make points in such a serious trial.

Even so, Calderon gave de la Rionda's performance on Thursday a B grade because the prosecutor had done the best he could with the evidence he had.

WFTV's Sheaffer undoubtedly would have given a lower grade. He faulted de la Rionda for misstating the facts about what the defense had to prove -- a point that drew an objection from defense attorney Mark O'Mara.

Sheaffer's verdict: "This was not a technically proficient closing argument."*

George Zimmerman Did skipping prosecutor slip? - OrlandoSentinel.com

George Zimmerman Did skipping prosecutor slip? - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

So black thugs like trayvon can look at houses and if you dare to ask them a question=you can get beat up. You can get beat up and you can't do shit about it as you don't have a right to self defense.

LOL! You leftist bastards are sick. I can't wait until you're the ones being beat up and can't defend your worthless ass.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I think we got a knight-poster who is still living in the Middle Ages.



Better than living in the stone age, idiot.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I'm checking out the reviews of the Prosecutor's closing and yowzah! Thumbs down.
> 
> *WFTV-Channel 9's Bill Sheaffer was most critical. During a break in the prosecutor's closing, Sheaffer said the law was not about finding guilt or innocence based on emotions.
> 
> ...



good.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 11, 2013)

I did read it you ass. If you have an issue then don't let your insurance lapse.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I can use your entire post archive to demonstrate my point. Anyone can see you are trolling and simply throwing meaningless talking points throughout this thread to for people to get hung on.

I don't do anything you say, nor will I do anything you do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I got some prime marshland in Florida for sale too.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Not sure about 7 Elevens. I think Pizza Hut had a bizarre offering of poutine pizza. Never tried it. 

But even in the middle of nowhere (where I live) at the local grocery half an hour away I can buy cans of poutine gravy so you can make your own. 

National treasure


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Judge may add charges in attempt to convict Zimmerman.



She tried to get him to take the stand against the advise of counsel.

But do you blame her?

If she impresses the right people she may get nominated to the federal bench.

.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I have been having a great time. If I don't take time to post links, it's exactly for that reason, but I'm perfectly willing to if asked or something is brought to my attention that requires it.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This is how you wear an IWB holster. Police routinely spot these things under jackets even if they are in front of the person wearing them because they are designed to be able to draw the weapon without breaking your arm. You really need to stop watching movies and thinking the real world works the same way.


I would agree with you if Zimmerman's gun was a full-size automatic instead of the more concealable half-size model shown in court, which is even less visible at night -- especially to the _untrained_ eye.    


PS:  If you are "on the job," is the full-size automatic now required for off-duty carry?  If you're not "on the job," why choose such an uncomfortably huge hunk of steel to carry around?


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.
> ...



What did I make up?

Does this look like the back of someone's head who had been "pounded" into cement?






Zimmerman said Martin pounded his face and held his hands over Zimmermans mouth, only there was no DNA on Martin's hands.  Doesn't this look like no more than one punch?  No DNA, no smeared blood?






Medical examiners said the injuries were "insignificant".  Zimmerman himself didn't seek medical help.

And remember, this is after his head was "pounded" into the cement, his face punched again and again and hands held over his mouth.

Since there are no severe injuries to back it up, would you say he was attempting to illicit "sympathy" from the jury?  Because he knows he murdered a child?

I know, I know.  Martin is black.  That means he will always be guilty to Republicans.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Run away from a guy with a gun who is following you, aka a cop, and see what happens.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Best I see the state getting is hung jury on Manslaughter. That's if all the stars align.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> You can see George Zimmerman crying as his Uncle gives testimony.



O rly? He's going to get lots of time to cry in the pen.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?
> ...



Are you trying to tell me that a guy who is fighting someone who is wearing a gun will not be able to tell there is  is a gun simply because you think it is hard to see? What if it rubbed against the inside of his thigh, would he assume that the guy he was beating the crap of had a hard on that reached around to the back of his pants?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Best I see the state getting is hung jury on Manslaughter. That's if all the stars align.



Manslaughter should have never been a charge. The factual evidence does not support it. The term, "heat of passion" and "culpable negligence" come to mind. None of which Zimmerman demonstrated.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> [Zimmerman said Martin pounded his face and held his hands over Zimmermans mouth, only there was no DNA on Martin's hands.  Doesn't this look like no more than one punch?  No DNA, no smeared blood?
> .



Yo rd

I am into experiments.

Allow me to bang your skull a couple of times onto the pavement and let's see what kind of injury I cause.

Be sport, go for it.

.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

This trial is really about guns. 

That's why the media is still pushing for a conviction. 

Those assholes have ruined so many people's lives.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 11, 2013)

The Professor said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Good grief, thank you for an intelligent, informative post.  I'm tired of hearing what a bunch of racists "think" should be done or "think" shouldn't be done.  Nice to hear the facts for a change.

I also find it amusing to hear all the racists supporting the hispanic dude, giving him nicknames, rallying around him.  LOL  I guess he's the lesser of the two evils.  LOL


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



This is VERBATIM from the original transcipt/call between Zimmerman and the 911 dispatcher...


*Dispatcher:* Are you following him?

*Zimmrman: *Yeah

*Dispatcher:* OK, we don't need you to do that.
Read it and weep: Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police

Stop lying batch!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

BTW, we were told the jury was 6 white women.

There is one that they described today that is* Black/Hispanic*. I seriously believe she will try to push everyone else into voting for a conviction. I will be surprised if she doesn't.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm just going to tell you that that juror B29 isn't convicting GZ of anything. Hispanic nurse from Chicago. Just moved to the area less than 6 months before jury selection. Alzheimer's nurse. Seen plenty of black "children" killed and killing in Chicago. Very likely she believes GZ was acting in self defense. Already reported today that she wasn't making eye contact with BDLR today, and has been the lone one of the six women who takes very little notes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



You just don't get it. Based on what little I have seen of your performance here, negging for inconsequential reasons and reporting people, do you have over 500 such calls to 911 IRL?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So black thugs like trayvon can look at houses and if you dare to ask them a question=you can get beat up. You can get beat up and you can't do shit about it as you don't have a right to self defense.
> 
> LOL! You leftist bastards are sick. I can't wait until you're the ones being beat up and can't defend your worthless ass.



He can't walk down the street without looking at houses? Is he supposed to walk down the street with tunnel vision? What was he supposed to do, show gz "his papers"? Neighborhood watch people don't equal law enforcement officers.

No, you are the sick one and people who have your mindset are the sick ones as well. I'm sure that we won't be the wannabe jerk offs following and confronting some guy walking down the street minding his own business.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> The Prosecution has admitted that they didn't prove their overcharged allegations that Zimmerman is guilty of 2nd degree murder, so they are now asking the Judge to include lesser charges in an attempt to get any kind of conviction to appease the Black population and prevent riots.
> 
> I have never heard of this happening before.   It must have... but I have never heard of it.   Usually the Prosecutors will string together groups of charges knowing that each one increases their chances of a conviction if they fail on their primary charge.
> 
> ...





> A "Lesser Included Offense" is an offense whose defining criteria are wholly included in the offense the defendant has been charged with. For the sake of simplicity, as well as for the sake of avoiding a Double Jeopardy situation as prohibited in the 5th Amendment, when you're charged with an offense, you are also being charged with the lesser included offenses. As a result, the prosecution can't try you for them over and over until they get the result they want, but the jury CAN find you guilty of one of the lesser included offenses even if they don't find you guilty of the main charge in its entirety.



facts suck


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know what Poutine is, so I looked it up and have to say, I vomited in my mouth a little. I think it was the "Cheese Curd" thing.

Anyway, there's a resturant in the Cincinnati area if you have a hankering.

Pleasant Ridge Chili - Pleasant Ridge - Cincinnati, OH

What the hell is wrong with people. Cincinnati is known for its chili, but not Fries, cheese and gravy. This is just wrong.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



that does not equal stalking

nice try


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Obama. 

If Obama and friends had stayed out of it this never would have gone to trial. Instead they instigated the hatred that surrounds this travesty. They told the Sheriff to arrest Zimmerman and he said he had not probable cause. So they fired him. 

You have to judge this case in a vacuum. It doesn't matter what the mob wants. If they want a lynching they can go fuck themselves. This isn't "To Kill A Mockingbird". These people don't have the right to a hanging.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I'm just going to tell you that that juror B29 isn't convicting GZ of anything. Hispanic nurse from Chicago. Just moved to the area less than 6 months before jury selection. Alzheimer's nurse. Seen plenty of black "children" killed and killing in Chicago. Very likely she believes GZ was acting in self defense. Already reported today that she wasn't making eye contact with BDLR today, and has been the lone one of the six women who takes very little notes.



So all it takes is one juror to set GZ free?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



following isn't stalking
you lose.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

Bold prediction... 

Zimmerman will be acquitted of all charges. No sooner will court adjourn than Eric Holder will take the podium at the DOJ and announce charges of civil rights violations on Zimmerman. It will be a federal case on different charges and won't constitute double jeopardy. 

I guess it's actually not all that bold since it was exactly what was done to the four officers in the Rodney King case. After being found innocent, they were tried in federal court and went to prison.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Yurt said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Whats a batch?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

> During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.



Prosecution uses Zimmerman's own words against him - CNN.com


WTF?  They chose a jury that was supposedly untainted by the media, then allowed the prosecution to read media accounts to them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> Bold prediction...
> 
> Zimmerman will be acquitted of all charges. No sooner will court adjourn than Eric Holder will take the podium at the DOJ and announce charges of civil rights violations on Zimmerman. It will be a federal case on different charges and won't constitute double jeopardy.
> 
> I guess it's actually not all that bold since it was exactly what was done to the four officers in the Rodney King case. After being found innocent, they were tried in federal court and went to prison.



Interesting.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


He followed him with a gun. That is all that matters.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him&#8230;.against the direction of the 911 responder. Let&#8217;s all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Judge may add charges in attempt to convict Zimmerman.
> ...



This is her last criminal case she's civil. 

And you are more than likely right except I don't think it's Fed it's state.  The feds closed the investigation and ran like hell.

However.  She had a reversal by appelliate on this case early on and she is getting some very bad publicity so the political plans may back fire.  In more ways than one and on more "politicians" juggling for this stepping stone trial than just this one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

OK, so I didn't see the prosecution's closing argument.  Had more important things to do.  So, what's up with this:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...n-uses-zimmerman-s-interviews-in-closing.html


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Did they ask "are you stalking him?"

I didn't think so. Shut the fuck up, Marc.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know what Poutine is, so I looked it up and have to say, I vomited in my mouth a little. I think it was the "Cheese Curd" thing.
> 
> Anyway, there's a resturant in the Cincinnati area if you have a hankering.
> 
> ...



I thought it sounded disgusting also.  Until I tried it~!


----------



## MikeK (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Are you trying to tell me that a guy who is fighting someone who is wearing a gun will not be able to tell there is  is a gun simply because you think it is hard to see? What if it rubbed against the inside of his thigh, would he assume that the guy he was beating the crap of had a hard on that reached around to the back of his pants?


Did Zimmerman say Martin _saw_ his gun?  Or did Zimmerman say Martin _felt_ his gun?  

A comparatively small gun, holstered inside-the-pants behind the back and under a jacket, and at night, is not likely to be _seen._  Not totally impossible, but extremely unlikely.

Now, what about my other questions.  I'm curious.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to tell you that that juror B29 isn't convicting GZ of anything. Hispanic nurse from Chicago. Just moved to the area less than 6 months before jury selection. Alzheimer's nurse. Seen plenty of black "children" killed and killing in Chicago. Very likely she believes GZ was acting in self defense. Already reported today that she wasn't making eye contact with BDLR today, and has been the lone one of the six women who takes very little notes.
> ...



Hung jury. I think murder 2 is off the table. No way that's happening. Manslaughter hung jury is best state can get. B29 ain't having none of the state's shit. She is also one of the jurors that has been arrested before.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself?


It depends on how big her tits are,


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually Bernie yelled his lungs out at them while they watched the re enactment video. Bernie needs his ass kicked.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.



Zimmerman is a private citizen and does not need probable cause to engage and question Martin. He is not a police man. Civil rights protections protect you from unreasonable search FROM THE GOVERNMENT. Martin has no obligation to answer his questions or be detained. But he also has no right to take a punch at Zimmerman. Which he did.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > True.
> ...



Oh, for God's sake.  I don't have time to research this, but I do know that REASONABLE people will follow the advice of a police dispatcher. Especially in a case like this where there was no imminent danger that would cause Zimmerman to need to disregard what the dispatcher said.

I know if I was on that jury, the fact that Zimmerman didn't follow the advice he was given would be an important consideration to me.  

Oh, now Zimmerman was attacked from behind???  So, you were there, then?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You have heard by now that we paid for the dept of justice induced riots by now right?

Eric Holder and Obama should sit the f down and shut up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



She tried to stop the defense from deposing Benjamin Crump. The 5th Circuit Court of Appeals wouldn't have any of it.



> In concluding that the trial court erred in denying Zimmerman an opportunity to depose Crump, we caution that any deposition of Crump is to be limited to inquiry of circumstances surrounding the interview of Witness 8 and the contents of such interview. Defense counsel may not inquire into Crump&#8217;s mental impressions regarding Witness 8, nor may counsel inquire as to the reasons why Crump conducted the interview in the manner in which he did. Additionally, we believe the work product privilege precludes defense counsel from making inquiry as to the reason(s) Crump attempted to locate Witness 8 and the methods employed to do so.
> 
> The deposition contemplated by our opinion should be relatively short and straight forward. We are confident that the trial judge will be able to take the steps necessary to ensure the deposition is limited to the subject areas describe above.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



A 911 operator would never ask a leading question like that. Never.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Know your jury:

Meet the Zimmerman Trial Jurors


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



*Medical examiners said the injuries were "insignificant". Zimmerman himself didn't seek medical help.*

Injuries don't count unless you are knocked unconscious or killed.
Especially when the perp is a black yute.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



What does wet grass sound like?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I could write a book on the politics of this single incident.

If someone could be persecuted to that level we all should be scared.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could only hang in there for an hour and a half. Bernie grates my last nerve. He went on too long, in my opinion and hopefully that will help cost him his case.....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Koosh!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist but I could write a book on the politics of this single incident.
> 
> If someone could be persecuted to the level we all should be scared.



Absolutely book material. This entire prosecution is bullshit and more prominent people than I have said so.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



Clearly you didnt do enough research: 



> In Florida, *manslaughter is automatically included as a lesser charge in a second-degree murder case*, unless the prosecution asks that it be omitted, and it did not.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/12/u...-manslaughter-charge.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


Consequently, nothing is being piled on, and the prosecution has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*De la Rionda played in court excerpts of interviews Zimmerman had given to police and in the media, then picked them apart. *_

How do you get "the prosecution read media accounts to the jurors" out of that.

The jury got to hear Zimmerman's OWN WORDS.  WTF is wrong with that?  Seems relevant to me.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 11, 2013)

If the law is on your side, argue the law

If the facts are on your side, argue the facts

If neither the facts or the law are on your side, yell asshole and f#$@ing punks inumerable times, pound the table and even skiip around the courtroom so as to dazzle and befuddle the jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

New thread someone: political and race agenda catalyst and affect on a local state matter.

I'm not making threads for awhile but I'll spill my guts in one like that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Paralegal wannabe word salad.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself?



Absolutely!  Trayvon Martin was trying to defend himself against an aggressive armed profiling assailant.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 11, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> ...



Nothing is wrong with it and its perfectly relevant. 

Unless, of course, youre a partisan conservative to whom Zimmerman is a hero.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So? Even if he followed him and confronted him, he committed no crime. But that is not what Zimmerman's version of events is and his version has been supported by the evidence throughout.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> ...



nothing wrong with it. Well other than the insane screaming. Mostly it proves that the state has zero evidence of their own.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Best I see the state getting is hung jury on Manslaughter. That's if all the stars align.



They do that then they can retry the manslaughter charge.

Im hoping for a full acquital. This trial has been a farce. The prosecutor should be disbarred for his unethical performance and the judge should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> If the law is on your side, argue the law
> 
> If the facts are on your side, argue the facts
> 
> If neither the facts or the law are on your side, yell asshole and f#$@ing punks inumerable times, pound the table and even skiip around the courtroom so as to dazzle and befuddle the jury.



Mark Twain for the 21st century.

Earlier there was a discussion about people you would like to meet/with whom you would like to have a discussion.

He would be on my list.

Robert Louis Stevenson

Madeleine L'Engle. There are others--I hope I can one day recall.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know what Poutine is, so I looked it up and have to say, I vomited in my mouth a little. I think it was the "Cheese Curd" thing.
> 
> Anyway, there's a resturant in the Cincinnati area if you have a hankering.
> 
> ...





It sounds gross. Tastes great.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The felony 3 "child abuse" charge was grasping at straws, a low blow, they showed up with case law and a bullshit charge - no evidence, no testimony to support, no nothing of that during trial.  I cannot believe the judge even considered it for a second.

Low, sleazy blow which is all the state has.   The state got left holding the bag on the US Justice, the FBI, POTUS, Eric, Al, Spike, Jesse and keeping Sanford from burning down so their dog and pony show has been just that and the charges were a perfect example of it.

Reverse your shoe for a second and imagine that kind of political power coming down on you to burn you at the stake.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  Trayvon Martin was trying to defend himself against an aggressive armed profiling assailant.


Like all of your other posts, this is nothing but dishonest partisan bigotry.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to tell you that that juror B29 isn't convicting GZ of anything. Hispanic nurse from Chicago. Just moved to the area less than 6 months before jury selection. Alzheimer's nurse. Seen plenty of black "children" killed and killing in Chicago. Very likely she believes GZ was acting in self defense. Already reported today that she wasn't making eye contact with BDLR today, and has been the lone one of the six women who takes very little notes.
> ...



No. The jury decision has to be unanimous. If it's a hung jury, they can retry him.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> Bold prediction...
> 
> Zimmerman will be acquitted of all charges. No sooner will court adjourn than Eric Holder will take the podium at the DOJ and announce charges of civil rights violations on Zimmerman. It will be a federal case on different charges and won't constitute double jeopardy.



I think that if that happens a ton of White people will wake up to what is going on with "our" government. It will become an issue of revenge instead of justice


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


You have no way to objectively prove this statement.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Judge may add charges in attempt to convict Zimmerman.



We now know this is wrong, as no charges were added.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  Trayvon Martin was trying to defend himself against an aggressive armed profiling assailant.



OMG! Profiling!

You're funny.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Judge may add charges in attempt to convict Zimmerman.
> ...



Manslaughter? Or are you blind?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



According to bleeding heart liberals following a person makes them scared and then they have every right to beat the shit out of you. How sane is that ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Judge may add charges in attempt to convict Zimmerman.
> ...



She BADGERED him about it.

Fair trial my fn asshole.

Even if justice is served, it will be small justice.  His life as he knows it is over.  He will be hunted the rest of his life because the agenda hat hangers zoomed in on this incident and staked their claim on this as every single wrongs in the country being on the this single event.  For money.  For podium time.  For ratings.  For elections.

This trial doesn't have one damn thing to do with the event itself.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> So, would it have been okay for Martin to shoot Zimmerman, then? I mean, if he "felt threatened?"


More proof that you do not have a clue what "self defense" enatainals, and that you have no intention to ever learn.

You argue from willful ignorance.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 11, 2013)

this entire trial is a farce about race and punishing white people for what happened 200 years ago.

when will we ever get over slavery in this country?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Pro-tip: Don't follow people.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



Absolutly!  Everyone has the right to defend their own life, by any means necessary, even if it is with deadly force.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



Right.

People need to keep up:

Zimmerman is charged with second-degree and pleaded not guilty, saying he acted in self-defense. In a partial victory for the prosecution, Judge Debra Nelson ruled Thursday that the jury can also consider one lesser charge, manslaughter. The manslaughter charge means jurors could determine that Zimmerman acted without malice or killed Martin by accident.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Bold prediction...
> ...



Book it. They did it to the cops in Rodney King, this guy will get the same treatment. I am willing to bet the papers are already drawn up, ready to go.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Works for me.  Lynch mobs happen when the "law" doesn't work.  

White guy shoots a black child dead in the middle of the street, and an all white jury tells him to go home?  

I'll be happy with a competent federal prosecution, though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you get the Obama/Holder memo?

Zimmerman must be found guilty regardless of the evidence or legal protocol.   ..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.





Like I said before. You should stop posting. None of your statements are substantiated. Following isn't a crime, so why does it warrant consideration? Premeditation would suggest he knew where Martin was going to be on the night he shot and killed him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

Redfish said:


> this entire trial is a farce about race and punishing white people for what happened 200 years ago.
> 
> when will we ever get over slavery in this country?



When the murder of a black child by a white person is treated just as seriously as a murder of a white child by a black person. 

That's when we get over it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

Post all the inconsistencies in George Zimmerman's accounts and/or good questions that the prosecution would/could have asked him were he to take the stand.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.



That defies logic. Why would a person already possessing overwhelming force, premeditate to get punched in the face and his head bashed against the concrete just so he could shoot him?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



In a nutshell what I just said. Thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Don't know if MW is profiling but I sure the hell am when it comes to punks who are racist and wear their pants down to their knees.

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck...it's a fuckin thug duck. Period. So sue me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



What happens before and after to the murder weapon is highly scrutinized in murder cases.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gem said:


> JoeB131 Wrote:
> 
> 
> > Again, the only word we have that Trayvon threw the first punch is Zimmerman's word.
> ...



Not a one of those witness saw who threw the first punch, rendering their testimony meaningless. 

Zimmerman killed Martin.  There is no doubt about that.  

Fry the fat fuck.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2013)

The more I hear about this "child", the more I wanna puke.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry - didn't mean to bust into your thread, but this trial is about so many many moons more than this single tragic event.  And the injustice of the persecution of it just pisses me off. 

What trial do you remember having POTUS, Eric, and the whole list above involved in and after someone's ass in EVER. ?

The right to a fair trial is what started the other thread - then as evidence came out it became apparent what the situation was, but that entire list and stacked deck makes justice unobtainable.

It's. not. fair.

It's not even American to be persecuted a year before your trial by Feds who did an investigation and hung their hat and then got out of dodge because the investigation, media and race claims were completely unfounded.  
But too late!  That bell was already rung and the horse was out of the barn.

Now all the politicians want to distance themselves from it, unless their directly involved and using it as a stepping stone.

It's bullshit politics at it's highest unjust level.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



HEY---easy with the duck comments, woman !


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I think Zimmerman is contemptable that he's even trying to get away with it. 

He murdered an unarmed child.  He needs to be held to account.  

Everything else is completely irrelevent.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 Wrote:
> ...



They can't. They have to prove he is guilty of something. Odd concept I know.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



Why should I substantiate them beforehand if there is no response to them? 

In murder trials, the jury often agrees with the flimsiest of pre-meditation theories. Pre-meditation can begin and finish just minutes before the murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Are you going to be in the trial thread at the quack of dawn tomorrow?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



He would be wise to read this.

Meet the Zimmerman Trial Jurors

Almost every juror has a gun in their home and at least one has had a CCW. At least 2 have sons near the same age as GZ. All but one professed an open disdain for media, thus lessening their awareness of the emotional and outside circumstances of this case. One said that they would not find guilty beyond a reasonable doubt on circumstantial evidence. The judge denied prosecutor's request to strike two of the jurors. One described the Justice for Trayvon rallies as "riots".


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well, since you are so hung up on that CHILD...I will light some candles and chant over them that one JUST LIKE MARTIN runs into one of YOUR kids and decides the creepy ass cracker needs to be taught a lesson. Howzat? That be ok wif you?


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > [Zimmerman said Martin pounded his face and held his hands over Zimmermans mouth, only there was no DNA on Martin's hands.  Doesn't this look like no more than one punch?  No DNA, no smeared blood?
> ...



I can kind of imagine what having your head pounded into the cement sidewalk looks like.  And one bandage worth of scrapes isn't it.

Don't click on this unless you don't mind seeing real head injuries of people whose heads have been pounded into the cement.  These are very graphic pictures.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's a good question for the killer, GeorgeZimmerman

Q: Mr. Zimmerman, you've claimed that you shot Trayvon Martin whilst he was atop of you beating you. How do you explain why there's none of his blood on your clothes from that gunshot wound to the heart?

A: Uhhhm, a humina, humina, humina!!!


----------



## member (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> _*"Post all the inconsistencies in George Zimmerman's accounts and/or good questions that the prosecution would/could have asked him were he to take the stand."*_



Hey george:  20/20 hindsight.....WHY............WHY didn't you listen to the 'emergency dispatcher' when he told you _*"do not follow him."*_  You already called for BACK-UP (obviously)....
WHY then didn't you pull yourself together, and WAIT for the REAL POLICE to show up....you stupid idiot <~~~~ now we're talking about a _*REAL idiot*_.

you disgust me, _now, get off the stand...._


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You don't understand the definition of premeditation. The weapon is an inanimate object and is in capable of meditation of any type.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> I don't know what Poutine is, so I looked it up and have to say, I vomited in my mouth a little. I think it was the "Cheese Curd" thing.
> 
> Anyway, there's a resturant in the Cincinnati area if you have a hankering.
> 
> ...



Skyline is not chili


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Does that mean I can beat the crap out of police if they follow me?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...



Good one. 

Guns kill not people.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



and pigs fly


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...



You've been introduced to QuickHitCurepon. Facts and definitions escape his grasp of logic.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You are sure that Zimmerman didn't seek medical help? 

Are you absolutely sure?

If he had a busted nose he got medical treatment. No doubt about it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to tell me that a guy who is fighting someone who is wearing a gun will not be able to tell there is  is a gun simply because you think it is hard to see? What if it rubbed against the inside of his thigh, would he assume that the guy he was beating the crap of had a hard on that reached around to the back of his pants?
> ...



Could Zimmerman read Martin's mind? I have no idea, but the fact that Martin reached for the gun shows he knew it was there, however it was he knew.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  Trayvon Martin was trying to defend himself against an aggressive armed profiling assailant.



By straddling him and attempting to bash his fucken skull in.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

member said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > _*"Post all the inconsistencies in George Zimmerman's accounts and/or good questions that the prosecution would/could have asked him were he to take the stand."*_
> ...



he was going back to his truck when baby Trayvon slugged him.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

If there was pre-meditation that is Murder 1. Pre-meditation would occur if he knew TM, planned where he would encounter him, and that none of the prior meeting was happenstance.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what Poutine is, so I looked it up and have to say, I vomited in my mouth a little. I think it was the "Cheese Curd" thing.
> ...



Skyline and Goldstar is watered down grainuals of meat with some spices and a touch of chocolate. They are not chili! Camp Washington Chili is and it is the best in the world. Oh, and my moms too. Oh man, it's good stuff.

EDIT: Mr. Jim's Steakhouse has some damn good chili as well.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.



answer me this: Zimmerman had made multiple calls in the past regarding suspicious behavior due to the recent break ins there.  Not once did he ever fire his gun before.  Why, when he has already called the cops and he knows they are on their way, would he suddenly change his behavior unless he was feeling threatened?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> If there was pre-meditation that is Murder 1. Pre-meditation would occur if he knew TM, planned where he would encounter him, and that none of the prior meeting was happenstance.



No, there is pre-meditation with EVERY murder by definition.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.
> ...



Martin was a private citizen who had the right to walk down the street without being followed by some asshole in a truck acting like he was a LEO. If he felt that he was being threatened by zimmerman, he had every right to defend himself. If some guy was following me and I tried to avoid him and then he kept on pursuing me, to the point that he got out of his truck to do so, I like any other reasonable person would feel like there's a threat and a possible attack about to happen.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Spoken like a true connoisseur.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The kid was armed. 

A buddy of mine got his skull busted open with a can of* spray paint* some punk was carrying. Took several stitches to close the wound. Trayvan had a can of* Ice-Tea*. Same thing.

 And I'm sure* Skittles* hurt like a motherfucker if you push them up someone's nose.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > If there was pre-meditation that is Murder 1. Pre-meditation would occur if he knew TM, planned where he would encounter him, and that none of the prior meeting was happenstance.
> ...



YOU ARE STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_(United_States_law)

*First degree murder is *any murder that is willful and *premeditated*. Felony murder is typically first degree.[5]

*Second degree murder is *a murder that is *not premeditated or planned in advance*.[6]

Voluntary manslaughter (often referred to as third degree murder) sometimes called a "Heat of Passion" murder, is any intentional killing that involved no prior intent to kill, and which was committed under such circumstances that would "cause a reasonable person to become emotionally or mentally disturbed." Both this and second degree murder are committed on the spot, but the two differ in the magnitude of the circumstances surrounding the crime. For example, a bar fight that results in death would ordinarily constitute second degree murder. If that same bar fight stemmed from a discovery of infidelity, however, it may be mitigated to voluntary manslaughter.[7]

Involuntary manslaughter stems from a lack of intention to cause death but involving an intentional, or negligent, act leading to death. A drunk driving-related death is typically involuntary manslaughter. Note that the "unintentional" element here refers to the lack of intent to bring about the death. All three crimes above feature an intent to kill, whereas involuntary manslaughter is "unintentional," because the killer did not intend for a death to result from their intentional actions. If there is a presence of intention it relates only to the intent to cause a violent act which brings about the death, but not an intention to bring about the death itself.[8]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



In private jets between DC and their constituencies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



No she didn't.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Depends how big the bong is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So you can murder someone without even thinking about it or meaning to? You can find all the legalese you want, but that's what I was talking about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2013)

All of you pro-gunners and some of the antis need to listen to the judge's instructions to the jury, because none of you understand the law on this at all.  Yurt was the only one to look it up and he misapplied it immediately.

So, shut up and listen.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Woops! I murdered him by accident!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Well, I warned people about this Quick guy, seems people should quit giving him the benefit of a response (including myself). He has no idea of law or court procedure. Therefore I suggest ignoring him. Ignore lists aren't bad things people.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Somehow everyone is missing the persecution and politics point.

It's freaking annoying.

If the Feds and organizations with their own agenda can come down on you for money, elections, publicity and ratings and blow fair trial from the first week and then realize they "have the wrong guy" for that.  But you've already been politically and race persecuted. 

Something is very very wrong and very very scary.

Not to mention the State that's left holding the bag has zero evidence, all they have is screeching and cuss words and "possible scenarios" and the state is who's left to position themselves for the mess the media, Feds, Hollyweirds, and race agenda'ers who already got out of dodge.

I cannot believe anyone except for a few get how bad that kind of witchhunt is for citizens.

Everybody is still looking at the 12 year old and the race hater.

Geez.

Grow some brains on the big picture and what it means to be persecuted in our country by the top level for their own gain.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You said by definition. What else could you possibly mean when you say by definition????????????????

Get a clue mouth breather


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


No. What a stupid conclusion to draw.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



Why would he continue to pursue him after he told the 911 operator that Martin had something in his hands? If he thought that Martin had something in his hands, you don't think that when he got out of the truck that he wasn't ready for some sort of confrontation?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Every sentence we write has to contain the law in it. Christ Almighty.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


What fact is that?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Woops! I murdered him by accident!



You may be the most inept, clueless, and just plain incompetent person I've ever heard.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Did I say LEGAL definition? Ass breather


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Please video tape that when you do it.  I want Zimmerman to be convicted but watching you all lose it would make it that much more sweet.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



When you say by definition I will rebut with the goddamn definition.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



She's profiling you.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Woops! I murdered him by accident!
> ...



All you and Templar do is look for the tiniest of mistakes and pounce on them like a wildcat. Go back to the jungle where you belong.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



TM did not have the right to throw the first punch. No one ever does have a right to throw the first punch. There is only one person alive who can say how it got physical and his version of events is supported by physical and forensic evidence. Once hit, Zimmerman has the right to defend himself. It all supports reasonable doubt and therefore acquittal.


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



Apparently the facts of the scenario you cite escaped you. But then again considering what you type it only fits.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

I wonder why the MSM isn't labeling the skipping as inappropriate as they did the knock knock joke that we heard about ad nauseum?


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Woops! I murdered him by accident!



It was no accident. He point the gun as his chest and pulled the trigger. That is not in question. What is, is was it justifiable.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Somehow everyone is missing the persecution and politics point.
> 
> It's freaking annoying.
> 
> ...



They went after Joe the Plumber, tried to ruin his life, and they threw a guy in jail for making a bad video. 

What's stopping them from doing this to any one of us.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Qwazy-assed Qwacker.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> [
> 
> They can't. They have to prove he is guilty of something. Odd concept I know.



He killed Trayvon Martin.  That's all the proof I need. 

Everything else is irrelevent.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.
> ...



Allen West disagrees with you:
Allen West on George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin | FrontPage Magazine

Why would he leave his truck to pursue Martin if he knew the police were on their way?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Saying that all murder is pre-meditated in not a tiny mistake. It is incompetence. Your entire point of view is incredulous because you continue to make such mistakes, while attacking other posters.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> All of you pro-gunners and some of the antis need to listen to the judge's instructions to the jury, because none of you understand the law on this at all.  Yurt was the only one to look it up and he misapplied it immediately.
> 
> So, shut up and listen.



It was pretty clear that the Prosecution didn't understand the law from listening to their closing arguments. Most of what he said was pure speculation not in evidence.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

This was posted elsewhere--Is it true? I keep hearing because a firearm was used additional mandatory minimums attach.

'Manslaughter is exempt from 10-20-life firearm statutes.....so no minimum mandatory. Technically, he could be found guilty and sentenced to time served.'

eta: I believe this individual is misinformed.
http://blog.richardhornsby.com/2013/07/george-zimmermans-10-20-life-problem/

<Manslaughter>

Manslaughter is classified as a Second Degree Felony. Under Florida&#8217;s sentencing guidelines, and absent mitigating circumstances, a judge is required to impose a minimum sentence of 9¼ years in prison and can impose any additional combination of the following penalties:
 &#8226;Up to 15 years in prison.
 &#8226;Up to 15 years of probation.
 &#8226;Up to $10,000 in fines


shrug--the headline on Drudge said 30 years. I suppose he/it checked. 


Glad to have learned that it is unique to FL to allow the prosecution a rebuttal. In the dark recesses of my mind I thought in a criminal trial the defense had the last word.

and there is no limit to how long a rebuttal may be given. 

Going on too long can diminish the impact--that was agreed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

9-1-1 ?
I have some shady weirdos here and they're hurting my feelings.
Can I bash their heads on concrete  ?
Usually they just get away

( language edited to spare virgin ears if this goes to trial)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Pointing it out is one thing but blabbering on about it is making it into something petty. You say it's a mistake. I still say it's correct. Legal definitions aside, you can't murder someone without planning it out beforehand if only for a moment.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Yeah, forget about all of the evidence. That shit is overrated. 


Now I know why you're a Democrap.


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



No, Martin doesn't have a right not to be followed. He certainly doesn't have the right to hit another person because they were following him. He can call the police, he can keep running the additional block to his father's home, he can do a number of things. But he can't hit the guy. Which he did, apparently, as is supported by the evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2013)

Mud, I agree with that.  The prosecution should be fired, the same as those in the Casey Anthony and OJ cases.  Well, hopefully, the jury will understand the instructions.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...



There is zero evidence to suggest Zimmerman was hit first.  NONE.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You are irrelevant.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> They went after Joe the Plumber, tried to ruin his life, and they threw a guy in jail for making a bad video.
> 
> What's stopping them from doing this to any one of us.



They went after Joe the Plumber (who was neither named Joe nor was he a registered Plumber) because the guy misrepresented himself.  

The guy who made the video was ON PROBATION for fraud and part of his probation was "NO COMPUTER USAGE".


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Putt4eagle said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...



Maybe not in your jurisdiction, here if someone "bows up" in front of you like they are ready to attack you, we have the right to defend ourselves. That includes throwing the first punch. 
I see either a manslaughter conviction or a hung jury.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That is your entire problem. Facts and evidence do not concern you. Just your sense of twisted justice.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] !!
> 
> Stamina on the feed.





Foxfyre said:


> I wonder why the MSM isn't labeling the skipping as inappropriate as they did the knock knock joke that we heard about ad nauseum?



Granted, the skipping was a joke and looked ridiculous.  But other than that, why would it have been inappropriate?  Because it hankered back to TM being a juvenile?  

Honestly the knock-knock joke was offensive.  Whereas Bernie's antics just looked foolish.

Oops...Tess.  

Got in there by mistake


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Evidence shows he attacked Zimmerman


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Only evidence that matter. 

There's Trayvon's corpse with a bullet hole in it. 

There's Zimmerman holding the gun that put it there.  

I think we are kind of done here.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



    

You've outdone yourself


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

The prosecution knows it is losing so the prosecutor is trying to create as much confusion as possible.  Even with that the prosecution never came up with the fantasies liberals do.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mud, I agree with that.  The prosecution should be fired, the same as those in the Casey Anthony and OJ cases.  Well, hopefully, the jury will understand the instructions.



The problem with the OJ prosecution was Marsha Clarke. She came off as a total bitch and I'm sure the jury hated her guts.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



They have a term for that. It's called heat of passion. 

Voluntary manslaughter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Voluntary manslaughter is the killing of a human being in which the offender had no prior intent to kill and acted during "the heat of passion," under circumstances that would cause a reasonable person to become emotionally or mentally disturbed. In the Uniform Crime Reports prepared by the Federal Bureau of Investigation, it is referred to as non negligent manslaughter. Voluntary manslaughter is one of two main types of manslaughter, the other being involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

I say absolutely you have the right to defend yourself, just as George Zimmerman did against a * feral assailant*.

as·sail·ant  

/&#601;&#712;s&#257;l&#601;nt/

Noun
A person who physically attacks another. 

 Synonyms
attacker - aggressor - assaulter - raider


Feral

1. a.  Existing in a wild or untamed state.

b.  Having returned to an untamed state from domestication.

2.  Of or suggestive of a wild animal; savage


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



None to suggest that he wasn't. They call that reasonable doubt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

Gracie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Don't have kids, but I wouldn't let them go out at midnight and start up fights with total strangers... 

Here's the thing.  Zimmerman made a half dozen bad decisions that lead to him being in a fight with a Martin who probably felt justifiably threatened.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] !!
> ...



omg--no more about Bernie skipping and singing la la la

just fucking stop it please


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Jungle? Hah! 

To Quick:

Those aren't tiny mistakes. Constitutional infringements are a very big deal! You miss the forest for the trees, and curse the light despite the darkness.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

I see some more potential ignore list candidates on this thread....


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



And that has what to do with what I asked you? Did he ever shoot anyone else before? And why, knowing the police were on the way - at his beckoning no less, would he shoot Martin, unless he felt threatened?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION] !!
> ...



ooops---let the schlicking begin.


----------



## Duped (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


It is not illegal to pursue someone;  It doesn't matter. Trayvon Martin could have called the police, and told them some "creepy ass cracker" was following him. When he punched George Zimmerman, and got on top of him, GZ was dazed, and assaulted, which continued, and escalated into a potential deadly continuation. GZ had every right to defend himself from potential, total demise.


----------



## member (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





Dispatcher: Yeah we've got someone on the way, just let me know if this guy (_GUY ?  it was 17 yr old KID_) does anything else.

Zimmerman: Okay. These assholes they always get away. When you come to the clubhouse you come straight in and make a left. Actually you would go past the clubhouse. 

Dispatcher: So it's on the lefthand side from the clubhouse? 
Zimmerman: [....]. Shit he's running. 

Dispatcher: He's running? Which way is he running? 
Zimmerman: Down towards the other entrance to the neighborhood.
(this is where Zimmerman left the car.)

Dispatcher: Which entrance is that that he's heading towards? Zimmerman: The back entrance...fucking [unintelligible] 

*Dispatcher: Are you following him? 
Zimmerman: Yeah *

*Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that. *
Zimmerman: *Ok*


...zimmerman was looking for trouble.  he caused the death of this KID........he MOST LIKELY couldn't wait to shoot ...."someone."


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Zimmerman made a half dozen bad decisions that lead to him being in a fight with a Martin who probably felt justifiably threatened.



following someone on drugs in your private gated community is not only legal but makes good sense


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



We're discussing murder, and you give me legal definitions of manslaughter. 



Also, I already stated my definition wasn't meant to be of a legal nature.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...



I'm well aware of that but there are some here who state as fact that TM struck GZ first.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Gee I wonder why? But where are my manners. Name all of these bad decisions by name:

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



There are people here who actually like Obama too


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The defense doesn't have to prove he was. They have to provide reasonable doubt that it happened the way Zimmerman said it did. The defense has used physical and forensic evidence to show the majority of Zimmerman's version of events to be true. The beginning of the physical confrontation, according to Zimmerman's version of events, can be 'reasonably believed'. That's all they need.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Even though it looks big to you, it's still tiny in that Cro-Magnon hulking brain of yours.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



The problem is we have no evidence that GZ struck him whatsoever. we do have overwhelming evidence that Trayvon was hitting GZ.

Could Zimmerman have started the incident? yes. but we have no evidence that that is the case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, Danno, that is not the Florida statute governing the law of homicide.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

George Zimmerman is a proven liar!



> *Florida Judge: George Zimmerman 'Does Not Properly Respect The Law'*
> 
> It is apparent that [Shellie] Zimmerman testified untruthfully at the bond hearing, the judge writes in his order. The Defendant also testified, but did not alert the Court to the misinformation.
> 
> ...



Florida Judge: George Zimmerman 'Does Not Properly Respect' The Law | Mediaite

George Zimmerman bond revoked order: Judge's order explains why he sent Zimmerman back to jail - Orlando Sentinel

Prosecutors Say Zimmerman Hid Second Passport, Lied About Money - The Daily Beast

Judge revokes George Zimmerman bond in Trayvon Martin killing | Fox News

George Zimmermans Wife Arrested, Charged With Lying To Judge | TPMMuckraker

Judge: Zimmerman was going to jump bail with other people's money | www.palmbeachpost.com

Lying To a Judge ... What Was George Zimmerman Thinking? - The Daily Beast

George Zimmerman's Lawyer Admits His Client Lied About His Finances

We already know the Zimmermans are not honorable people.  Both Zimmerman and wife lied to Judge Lester about money and passports.

George Zimmerman is a proven liar!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Were you hit repeatedly with the stupid stick as a child? 

If you didn't see his injuries (significant or not) you are blind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman made a half dozen bad decisions that lead to him being in a fight with a Martin who probably felt justifiably threatened.
> ...



NO, it doesn't. 

Any more than rushing into a burning building makes sense if you aren't a trained fire fighter. 

But, yeah, I guess the fact he might have smoked a little pot a few days earlier makes a difference.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

So you think that justifies railroading him?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...



I never said he wasn't hit, dumdum.  He certainly had injuries.  It is possible for him to start the altercation and to get hit after doing so.  Critical thinking is a skill.


----------



## Meister (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


If this your answer to his post, then it looks like you conceded, and just went directly to the flame.  Masterfully done by the way.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 11, 2013)

...and Trayvon was proven to be a racist thief with a pension for violence.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I see some more potential ignore list candidates on this thread....



Put enough people on ignore and you'll be talking to yourself.  At least that way, you'll never lose an argument.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I've never said otherwise.  I'm just pointing out that many here state TM struck GZ first as fact when that will never be proven true.  The only person that knows is GZ and he is a known liar.  Again, not saying who struck first as I have no idea who did so, unlike many here who were apparently witnesses to the fight.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

George Zimmerman is a proven liar!



> *Florida Judge: George Zimmerman 'Does Not Properly Respect The Law'*
> 
> It is apparent that [Shellie] Zimmerman testified untruthfully at the bond hearing, the judge writes in his order. The Defendant also testified, but did not alert the Court to the misinformation.
> 
> ...



More: Florida Judge: George Zimmerman 'Does Not Properly Respect The Law' | Mediaite

George Zimmerman bond revoked order: Judge's order explains why he sent Zimmerman back to jail - Orlando Sentinel

Prosecutors Say Zimmerman Hid Second Passport, Lied About Money - The Daily Beast

Judge revokes George Zimmerman bond in Trayvon Martin killing | Fox News

George Zimmermans Wife Arrested, Charged With Lying To Judge | TPMMuckraker

Judge: Zimmerman was going to jump bail with other people's money | www.palmbeachpost.com

Lying To a Judge ... What Was George Zimmerman Thinking? - The Daily Beast

George Zimmerman's Lawyer Admits His Client Lied About His Finances

We already know the Zimmermans are not honorable people.  Both Zimmerman and wife lied to judge about money and passports.

George Zimmerman is a proven liar!


----------



## Meister (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Putt4eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


Problem with your post is that the *prosecution has to have evidence that Zimmerman hit first,* and they have no evidence of that.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

Zimmerman's proven lies to a judge make all his other statements very questionable.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Mostly too busy doing other things like defending this sorry country (nothing will turn you off to the notion of marriage faster than a tour in the military and watching a brick solid old Sergeant go nuts over a Dear John Letter. And then finding out he has to give the bitch half his pension!)  



1. Following this kid.  Especially after being told not to. 

2. Going out at night with a gun.  

3. Not identifying himself as community watch.

4. Getting out of his truck

5. NOt waiting five minutes for the cops to show up. (Fucking assholes, they always get away!)

6. Generally being a wannabe thug.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



actually the autopsy showed Martin to only have abrasions on his knuckles and the gun shot wound which would concur, due to Zimmermans injuries, with Martin's hitting Zimmerman.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Inconsistencies I will grant, but not liar.

This is the liar that caused this show trial and racial mess:
Benjamin Crump ? Attorney and Manipulative Liar?. The Modern Al Sharpton | The Last Refuge


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You mean you're cooked. 

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Zimmerman's proven lies to a judge make all his other statements very questionable.



Then it's good we have eye witness testimony and forensic evidence, not to mention pictures of his injuries to confirm his statements


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Now tell me which one is a crime?


----------



## Putt4eagle (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Even the prosecution hasn't attempted to make that case.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



And a flashlight.  He was stalking that kid.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


Can you be more specific on "somehow they ran into each other"?  Because that's kind of the crux here.  If Zimmerman ran after him and caught up to him and initiated the fight that looks a whole lot worse for SD than Martin doubling back and confronting him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> If the law is on your side, argue the law
> 
> If the facts are on your side, argue the facts
> 
> If neither the facts or the law are on your side, yell asshole and f#$@ing punks inumerable times, pound the table and even skiip around the courtroom so as to dazzle and befuddle the jury.



And if the defendant isn't going to testify, quote the tabloids.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The part where all those things led to him putting a bullet into an unarmed child...


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Just heard something interesting. Rumor: O'Mara going to get on top of the dummy tomorrow and beat the shit out of it for 40 seconds to show the jury just how long that is.



Will that dummy be MMA trained and armed?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's proven lies to a judge make all his other statements very questionable.
> ...



We also have pictures of Martin's injuries.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone here think that the Black folk of Sanford might just storm the jail and haul ol' Zim out and lynch him?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.



OK so your view is the overweight Zimmerman ran after and caught up to the high school football star Martin and the confrontation proceeded from there, right?

What are you smoking to believe such crap??


----------



## Meister (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



A person doesn't necessarily have to have bruised knuckles in a fight.
Also, depending on a timeline between the hitting and the gun shot and dying, there may not have been enough time to have the bruising develop....just saying


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > > During closing arguments of Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial in the February, 26, 2012, shooting death of the 17-year-old Florida teen, prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda repeatedly played -- and picked apart -- what the defendant had said in interviews with police and media about that night.
> ...



It is testimony.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



You know, if he had hit had tried Martin first, he would have missed. His trainer told the court he didn't know how to punch!

Well, I guess you're still being hit by the stupid stick as we speak. Right square in the face.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's another good one...

Q: Mr. Zimmerman, you've been claiming that it was, in fact, your voice that was heard screaming for help. Why, then, are you on record as saying "That doesn't even sound like me" screaming for help?

A: Errr, aahhh, ummmm, a humina, humina, humina!!!

George Zimmerman After Killing Trayvon Martin: ?That Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? Screaming For Help | World News Views


----------



## Duped (Jul 11, 2013)

Meister said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Putt4eagle said:
> ...


 Yea, this case will not be decided on speculation, and emotion; it will be decided on the facts, and the law.


----------



## manifold (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You told me earlier that if not for SYG laws, you'd vote not guilty.

You change your mind?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Yeah. Which is again consistant with Zimmerman's statements...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Everything you listed led to Trayvan committing a felony by attacking him. Trayvan had an attitude. He was looking for a fight. He got one.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Here's another good one...
> 
> Q: Mr. Zimmerman, you've been claiming that it was, in fact, your voice that was heard screaming for help. Why, then, are you on record as saying "That doesn't even sound like me" screaming for help?
> 
> ...



LMAO--seriously ??  nobody thinks it's them when they hear their own voice on tape. What a travesty.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 11, 2013)

I thought you were talking about the people who work in the abortion industry.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


You would be correct. Zimmerman was attacked by a feral assailant who ended up on the losing side. Zimmerman's statements are spot on backed by the evidence.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Anyone here think that the Black folk of Sanford might just storm the jail and haul ol' Zim out and lynch him?



and that fallacious comment adds what to the discussion?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That is REALLY malicious.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard something interesting. Rumor: O'Mara going to get on top of the dummy tomorrow and beat the shit out of it for 40 seconds to show the jury just how long that is.
> ...



He will have about as much MMA ability as GZ so I would say he was as safe as TM was. Don't think that dummy has CCW like GZ so he can't legally carry.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

> Among them, &#8220;this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him&#8221; for domestic violence.



Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



At least he spelled Cro-Magnon right. As for his arguments, a dog would whip him in a debate.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Deep deep deep deep deep deep down inside Sarah loves me.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I think you're hitting yourself with the stupid stick.  You don't have the ability to think critically.  Keep on keeping on, ding dong.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Among them, this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him for domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.



For the benefit of the doubt, let's say that Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.

That doesn't mean he is guilty of anything.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good one...
> ...


The fact of the matter is, that Serino coerced him into believing that it was his voice. He can be heard on tape telling Zimmerman..."that's your voice...ISN'T IT?!?!?"


----------



## Clementine (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's proven lies to a judge make all his other statements very questionable.
> ...



So many made up their minds before the evidence was laid out.   When I first heard about this, I had the impression that some big bully white guy cornered some child and murdered him in cold blood.    Then I read about the facts and was on the fence.   Now that the trial has laid out all evidence, I think the prosecution just bowed to public pressure from black leaders, the Obama administration and their supporters.   It just isn't that cut and dried.

It's all about the evidence and nothing more.   If the facts support Zimmerman's statement, that amounts to reasonable doubt and they have to let him go.   The prosecution did not meet the standard of proof required for murder.    It's clear why they want to suddenly reduce the charges, but Zimmerman's lawyers didn't address manslaughter or defend against that.    I think they are hellbent to send him to jail on something.    If they now reduce charges, that is an admission that they deliberately overcharged in this first place and the proof of that is in the gross lack of evidence to support their claim.    They didn't follow the evidence to come to a conclusion, they acted under pressure and tried to get by with a flimsy case.   

There have been plenty of liars in this case.    The story put out initially was a lie.     

Now we have a judge speaking out at this point in an attempt to sway public opinion.  That will help ensure riots if Zimmerman walks due to lack of evidence for the crime of murder.     The judge's poor judgment isn't helping an already explosive situation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Same as with everything the libs argue about.

Screw the facts, just give me what I want.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zj7kOE1O0do/Ud9TVOrIwwI/AAAAAAAAOIw/uKR3JrzavFs/s640/gz1.jpg


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...


If somehow the killer, George Zimmerman, gets off Scot free, he's going to immediately start on the NRA circuit. He'll be a RW hero inviting to speak at all their events. He may even get hired by FOXNEWS.

He'll be rich.

That's how they treat their criminals that get away...they prop them up. Google Darryl Issa. He's nothing but a small-time crook that got away.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's not an answer. Prove that any of the things you listed break any part of Florida law. Let's go Joe, you're on the clock!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



I wouldn't lecture anyone on critical thinking after the posts you've made here.

While it is possible Zimmerman initiated the confrontation, there is no evidence of it.  All the circumstantial and forensic evidence supports Zimmerman's side.  Thus it is doubtful that Zimmerman was at fault.  Which equals acquittal, as the state must overcome the self defense plea.


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Ohhhhh.  I am black but don't live in a black 'community'.  Can I still counter protest?  Would I look silly?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



please---we've already heard Trayvon's daddy change his story on this one. Maybe you had better deal with just one "liar".


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Sigh, I've never said otherwise.  I was just pointing out something to all of those speaking as fact that TM initiated the confrontation.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well, you're all wrong about just everything but what's not to love other than that?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You look silly anway, no matter where you live.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Given there is no evidence to the contrary it is reasonable to accept it as fact.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I'm hurt now. Deeply too.


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 11, 2013)

If my children tried to commit murder, then they would deserve to get shot.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I wouldn't be betting any tender emotions on that one, D.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



There is no evidence to suggest that either initiated the confrontation.  All we know is that at some point TM was on top of GZ bashing his head into the ground and the GZ shot TM.  None of that suggests either initiated things.  Nobody will ever know besides GZ what happened.


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If this is the way it is
> 
> *I have a right to beat you up if you walk up to me. As it is now illegal to ask a question of anyone.
> *I have a right to scream that I'm going to kill you
> ...



Who screamed...I'm going to kill you?  Name the witness who heard this???...  Was it zimmerman?


Are you insane?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



I have spent the better part of three weeks watching this trial and keeping this forum posted on the proceedings. Coupled with my studies on the law, I believe my critical thinking skills are fine. In order to think critically, you need to be informed, to be informed you need to inform yourself. I doubt you have done any of these things.

Now, if you have a real argument, I invite you to try it. If not, I think the guy with the stupid stick is waiting behind you to hit you some more.

Later, hotshot!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


There is evidence. Zimmernan's own statement. If you want to say it isn't reliable you will need to provide counter evidence.  And tehre is none.
Tracy Martin was put on the stand as Trayvon's father.  Everyone assumes he is Trayvon's father.  But no one has produced a DNA test that proves that.  Capiche?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...



I seriously doubt Zimmerman will ever be involved is something like this ever again.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Here's a good question for the killer, GeorgeZimmerman
> 
> Q: Mr. Zimmerman, you've claimed that you shot Trayvon Martin whilst he was atop of you beating you. How do you explain why there's none of his blood on your clothes from that gunshot wound to the heart?
> 
> A: Uhhhm, a humina, humina, humina!!!



Maybe you can shed some light on this?
Feel free to use your many years of study in forensic evidence.....

A: Uhhhm, a humina, humina, humina!!!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Among them, this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him for domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.


What about Trayvon Martins track record. Was is dishonorable?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sad


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Outstanding post.  I know you are but what am I....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



but I already bought the ring.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Quite


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



There's a ring alright.  But you will be wearing it and you might be surprised where.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Defer09 said:


> If my children tried to commit murder, then they would deserve to get shot.



Wait a minute. 

The point is that Zimmerman thought he was going to kill him. 

I don't think Trayvan deserved to be shot but he pretty much gave Zimmerman no other option.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Don't cry for me USMB


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

Justice for George!

No Justice, No Peace!

White Hispanics for Zimmerman!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Among them, &#8220;this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him&#8221; for domestic violence.
> ...



Because he was black we have to ignore that. They say the oppressed cannot be racist. Trayvan was black, so his reaction was understandable and acceptable to the black community.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> George Zimmerman is a proven liar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is O.J. Simpson...and he got off scot-free after murdering TWO people!  Thank God he now sits in jail...for trying to steal his own worthless shit back.


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



So.. the one person who has the most to loose is who is telling the truth?  Wow


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...



I live down the street from a few. They are located just behind Qudoba's. They have killed thousands.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 11, 2013)

Now that the State has thrown all they can as far as charges at the last second grasping at straws
since they felt things were not going their way Zimmerman will probably be found guilty of 
Manslaughter...

I think there will be very good chance for an appeal.
Before today's move by the prosecution I thought there was a chance for acquittal.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...


My neighbor has had two abortions

She seems alright


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I don't know many that would shed a tear over that one.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Zimmerman is known liar, he lied at his bond hearing about his finances.  He cannot be trusted to tell the truth.

As to your second point, that is a bunch of nonsense.  Was a DNA test provided to prove Gladys Zimmerman and Jose Meza are George's mother and uncle?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Trayvon had the most to lose. and he did lose it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

BTW, the NYT says Zimmerman claims to be Hispanic because his mother is Hispanic and his father is white. He's actually a white/Hispanic to the NYT.

Obama's mother is white, so that makes him a white/African-American?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman is a proven liar!
> ...



Yes, a jury found O.J. not guilty - but he was hammered in a civil trial.  The same may happen to Zimmerman.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2013)

The hilarious louses network is bullying Frank Taaffe

What a bunch of creeps. I am now blocking that channel for good

Dr. Drew is playing, what a tool


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Show me where the jury heard any evidence that "Zimmerman is a known liar".
Where is that?
That is all that matters. If they jury did not hear it IT DOES NOT EXIST.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You are keeping the forum posted on your interpretation of the proceedings.  I'm not taking the word of the defendant as fact as you are.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You sure hope so. 

GD Beaner needs to pay.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Well that's the prosecution's fault for not bringing that up, not mine.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Can we agree that zimmerman was pursuing Martin?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

hortysir said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> ...



Damn.....you'd think she would have learned her lesson after the first one.

She's a serial killer.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Can we agree that zimmerman was pursuing Martin?



I dont know that we can. How do we define pursue? Is getting out of the car and following alittle pursuing? How far did he actually follow him? We just dont have enough evidence.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2013)

E





Lakhota said:


> > Among them, this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him for domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.



There was a reason why no wanted to bring up track records.  Possession of stolen property and burglary tools.  Drug use. Numerous school suspensions.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Just heard something interesting. Rumor: O'Mara going to get on top of the dummy tomorrow and beat the shit out of it for 40 seconds to show the jury just how long that is.
> ...



LOL, and and the fact that the dummy was lifeless and flexible so it would look like zimmerman was just laying there and not resisting. If zimmerman was struggling with Martin for "survival", he wouldn't be laying there lifeless and limp.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So if I am out working and someone jumps me and is on top of me beating me up "MMA position, pound and ground" and I am able to get my weapon and defend myself shooting him I am guilty?
In your fantasy land but not under the law.
Martin is dead because of his violent behavior.
And a man defending himself is still alive and did not murder anyone under the law.

So if a union thug beats someone else up.
And the citizen that wants to work to support their family is on the ground bleeding.
There is the union thug holding the baseball bat. 
You are kind of done here and would indict the union thug for agg assault with intent to kill.
Not you Joe. You are a hypocrite.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Awww, don't let them tear us apart, Dillo.  I thought I said something nice.  Oh well..


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 11, 2013)

hortysir said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> ...



I eat lunch next to one everyday. Never knew it was there. I just noticed it today.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


No, he was observing Martin.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I will agree that he was following TM up until he ran. At this point there is just speculation on all accounts to what happened. When he ran GZ was in car and Diamond Eugene's testimony confirms. Past that there is no account of anything until John Good steps out his back door.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



911 operator testified at trial "I NEVER ORDERED OR COMMANDED GEORGE ZIMMERMAN NOT TO CONTINUE FOLLOWING MARTIN".
But you keep spreading the media lies as they depend on sheep like you.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Meister said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



sounds to me like that would have shown up in the autopsy - 


Marks Of Violence 
A murderer will always leave marks of violence on the bodies of their victims, no matter how hard they try to hide it. During an autopsy, these marks may be difficult to find if the murder agent was drugs or poison, but these agents can still be found through blood tests. On the other end of the scale, signs that the victim suffered a violent death are immediately discovered from the external examination. 
Choose one of the following topics for more information:

--> Internal/external examinations

--> Bruising

--> Cuts

--> Gunshots

--> Assualt 


Internal/External Examinations Top^ 
During an autopsy, there may be no external signs that the victim suffered from a brain haemorrhage. Brain scans performed during the internal examination are the only way that a coroner can reveal the fatal clots that may have been caused by a blow to the head. Changes in the appearance of skin colour may also lead to solving the crime, as some fatal agents have the ability to change the physical appearance of the body. For example, carbon monoxide poisoning can cause the skin to become pink in colour and smothering and the crushing of the chest can cause can cause pin sized patches of bleeding in the face. When many of these pin sized patches of bleeding occur, it can give the face a blue appearance. 

Bruising Top^ 
Bruising on the skin occurs when the blood vessels are broken by some form of hard and forceful contact with the skin, usually by a blunt object. The shape of the bruise can often reveal which direction the blow was received from and the colour of the bruise can indicate how long ago the injury occurred. As bruising heals, it goes red-purple, to brown, to green and finally to yellow. Bruising is not an accurate way of deciding how the victim met their fate, as interpreting bruising is different in every person, due to the fact that people bruise at different rates and bruising continues for a short while after death. Strangulation around the neck also leaves significant bruising. The hands, cords and ropes usually leave a distinct mark around the neck in the shape of the pattern on the strangling agent. If the strangling agent is very soft material, it may leave little or no marks, but the dissection of the neck area is able to show tissue bruising beneath the skin. 

Forensic Science | Marks Of Violence


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Federal court already ruled there will be no Federal case.
And there will be no lynch mob.
No offense Joe but you leading a lynch mob?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2013)

Supposedly, according to T.M.'s phone text records he had a penchant for adult crime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> This was posted elsewhere--Is it true? I keep hearing because a firearm was used additional mandatory minimums attach.
> 
> 'Manslaughter is exempt from 10-20-life firearm statutes.....so no minimum mandatory. Technically, he could be found guilty and sentenced to time served.'
> 
> ...



They were given a time limit for the prosecution and defense closing arguments.  The Prosecution saved 25 minutes to rebut the Defense's closing argument in the morning.  The Defense cannot rebut the rebuttal but I hope they don't bore the jury to tears like the Prosecution almost certainly did to day.  They needs to make the salient points in a clear, concise, understandable manner, don't use all the time they are allotted,  and don't throw anything in that will give the Prosecution a lot of ammo to rebut.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter, Mr Zimmerman, should have been held in custody and certainly should not be walking free, still having a concealed weapons carry permit. From my reading, it seems this young man was pursued and there was no probable cause to engage him, certainly not pursue and shoot him.against the direction of the 911 responder. Lets all be appalled at this instance not because of race, but because a young American man has lost his life, seemingly, for no reason.
> ...



Like I said ;they could have  "happened" on each other while zimmerman was pursuing Martin and Martin was avoiding zimmerman. Maybe Martin didn't want to continue to run from the guy who was chasing him. 

Now you are reverting back to being a putz who hurls insults!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeeeehawwwww!!!

Comeon Yall, let's hang us another one.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernie The Attorney's summation will go down in the annals of prosecutorial summations as:

La La La.

Face facts.  It sucked.

It was SO bad that if Sarie were honest even she'd admit that she is worried now.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



911 operator testified at this trial "I never commanded or ordered George Zimmerman not to follow anyone as we do not do that because we could be held liable".
Police never ordered or commanded Zimmerman to do anything.
That is media myth.
Causing a death by irresponsible behavior IS NOT MURDER. 
Maybe manslaughter but the prosecution still has to get past the 2 presumptions under Florida law of self defense: presumption that the defendant did have a fear that deadly force was necessary  and the presumption that the alleged perpetrator intended to commit  unlawful force or violence.
The facts are that Martin was on top of Zimmerman hitting him and that meets both of those presumptions.
Are we going to follow the law or not?


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> BTW, manslaughter, in Florida, carries the same penalty as does 2nd degree Murder.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



A while back I visited the town I went through HS in.
I ran across an old girlfriend and we got talking about what all our classmates are up to.
There was another girl, Angie, that hung around with us....she'd had 5 abortions in the 10 years since HS
:sick:


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Can we agree that zimmerman was pursuing Martin?
> ...



His 911 call isn't evidence? Remember the "we don't need you to do that" in the transcript? Pursue means to chase, what did zimmerman do when Martin ran? When Martin got off of the road, zimmerman got out of his truck to pursue, follow, chase, find Martin.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 11, 2013)

Unless of course she liked it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 11, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



LOL, he was observing him while he was chasing him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Bernie The Attorney's summation will go down in the annals of prosecutorial summations as:
> 
> La La La.
> 
> ...



*Sarass will not take off her rose colored glasses long enough to do that!*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Unless of course she liked it.



While possible, it's difficult to imagine that anyone who is hoping for the conviction of George Zimmerman could actually be STUPID enough to "like" that clusterfuck of a summation by Bernie.


----------



## member (Jul 11, 2013)

Rozman said:


> *"...Zimmerman will probably be found guilty of..."*








GOOD, i'll take it.  He's _*"GUILTY"*_ alright.  Too bad it can't be for _*premeditated*_ murder.  CAUSE the dude couldn't wait to pull the trigger...............TRAYVON OR NOT.

...he wanted to become a cop ?  His actions showed he wasn't qualified.




> _*"Prosecution: grasping at straws"*_



HE'S disgusting.  *GZ had a gun*.  the kid, had no gun, no baseball bat, no knife, no numbchucks, no brass knuckles, not one weapon.  he had a bag of "CANDY" in his pocket.





_*"GUILTY"*_​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Was this the same child that was pounding Zimmerman's head into the ground?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> The hilarious louses network is bullying Frank Taaffe
> 
> What a bunch of creeps. I am now blocking that channel for good
> 
> Dr. Drew is playing, what a tool



Watching it now with no idea why.  It's in the background as I'm finishing up work.  That channel is completely pro-prosecution.  I don't understand it.  I had felt they were on the side of "right".  Maybe that was my mistake since past cases have shown the prosecution to be what I considered right, i.e. Casey Anthony and Jodi Arias most recently.  

"Right" has no meaning to the producers or editors on this channel.  Every commentator has the same POV.  That's not normal.  Maybe I'm jaded.  I try to see these cases based on evidence.  I don't live in FL.  I don't have prejudice rampant in my life.  I judge people on their actions, not on the color of their skin.  That would be whacky.  I honestly don't know anyone who isn't long past that.  

In this case, IMO, the prosecution is wrong.  And I have a problem with people who try to make a "statement" by siding with a specific group, even if the individual involved is not representative of that group in any way.  These activists should rethink making TM a poster child for black teens.  It just doesn't apply.  He obviously assaulted GZ and thereby caused his own demise.  It is sad, but true. 

TM is not an example of black teens unless the black community wants to acknowledge that their children are violent individuals who are ready to fight for any reason.  I don't want to believe that.  He is an anomaly.  A person who was primed to become involved in the unfortuate situation he found himself in.  

Ok...the end...done...TMI..........See y'all in the AM.............


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Supposedly, according to T.M.'s phone text records he had a penchant for adult crime.



He was walking that path, but as much as we want to, we can't shoot them. The tragedy is that polititions and race baters have made this the mess it is. No matter what side of the issue your on justice will never be had.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



So what you cock sucker. The evidence supports Zimmermans case at every turn....Who cares if he lied on somethings....It isn't like fat whale bitch didn't.

IT IS THE STATES JOB to put up the case to hang him. FUCK YOU as you're the liar!


----------



## Londoner (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Now tell me which one is a crime?




To know if a crime was committed, we would need to know who instigated the fight, and whether or not Zimmerman acted in self-defense. 

It is the _prosecution's_ burden to prove these things beyond reasonable doubt.

I don't think the prosecution has met this burden.

I do believe that Zimmerman wrongfully profiled this child as a criminal (an asshole and a punk) - and these initial assumptions set in motion a chain of events that resulted in the slaughter of the child. We know that he pursued the child (and apparently stopped). I suspect when the child realized he was being pursued, he decided to take action. This resulted in a fight, and the child was shot dead.

HOWEVER, because the state lacks evidence about many crucial details, Zimmerman must be acquitted, and he will be acquitted. 

Tragically, if a 29 year old black Trayvon, wearing a hoodie, shot a white child who was walking home with a pack of skittles in his pocket, that 29 year old Trayvon would  get life in prison or the death penalty.

But that doesn't change the fact that the state has not proved its case against Zimmerman beyond a reasonable doubt. People get away with terrible crimes all the time because there is not sufficient evidence. We can only hope that karma catches up with this guy.

[FYI: when a rightwing screenwriter submits this story for a movie, I'm betting he will take some narrative licenses. For instance, he will probably omit the fact that Trayvon was on the phone talking to a girl and that he was focused on getting home for the All Star game. They will claim that Trayvon was not walking home, but he was looking to steal something. They will claim Trayvon stole those skittles. Why? Because they need him to be a punk - otherwise they would have to admit the unthinkable - that an innocent child was slaughtered]

"These fucking assholes always get away."

Not this time George. Not this time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 11, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > This was posted elsewhere--Is it true? I keep hearing because a firearm was used additional mandatory minimums attach.
> ...



I plan on watching it.  I must confess, I find O'Mara captivating.  I think the ladies of the jury likely do as well.  I said early on the defense will triple dazzle the jury and if he gives the closing for the defense, he will.  It West gives it, that would be a big mistake.  Just my not so humble opinion.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

hortysir said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Had a real cereal killer graduate with me. 

Wayne Nance. 

http://www.ci.missoula.mt.us/DocumentCenter/Home/View/457
Unidentified Victim Of Serial Killer Wayne Nance | Gather
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Again-Onyx-True-Crime/dp/0451403231]To Kill and Kill Again (Onyx True Crime ; Je 323): John Coston: 9780451403230: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


He had to in order to tell the cops where he was since Martin walked towards Zimmerman in an imposing way with his hand in his waist band acting like he had a gun and circled his truck and then took off running and disappearing while Zim was on the phone with dispatch. Martin displayed all signs of criminal mentality at work.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Who cares that the defendant lied?  I've heard it all now!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> E
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True or not, how is that relevant to the night of Martin's murder?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

I do not see anything in evidence that Zimmerman is a liar.
Where is that?
OH, wait a minute! Someone in the media said it SO IT MUST BE TRUE.
Sorry about that, my BAD.
Let me get in line with the other sheep.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> I do not see anything in evidence that Zimmerman is a liar.
> Where is that?
> OH, wait a minute! Someone in the media said it SO IT MUST BE TRUE.
> Sorry about that, my BAD.
> Let me get in line with the other sheep.



He lied in the bond hearing.  True story.

It isn't in evidence, doesn't mean it didn't happen.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 11, 2013)

No, Sunshine...

M O'M will be giving the closing for the defense.  It has been determined.  Thank goodness!

No lawyering background here.  West may have been a brilliant federal atty, but he's scored goose eggs as to his effectiveness so far in this trial.  No worries.  Mr. Stamina will live up to his reputation and give the defense closing.  

I'll be sidling down with yogurt and a muffin, drinking in every word.  How could he possibly go wrong after the disaster the prosecution presented via BDLR?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > E
> ...



About as relevant as the stuff your trying to bring up about Zimmerman.

You guys keep trying to claim trayvon is an innoceny "child" despite the fact that he was on top of someone else beating them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Guy, this is not about Trayvon committing a crime. 

It's about Zimmerman killing him.  

I'm really sorry you don't get this.  Stop masturbating with the gun long enough to realize, anyway you slice it, Zimmerman TRULY fucked this up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > E
> ...



How is Zimmerman's past relevant for that matter?

Well, the prosecution said he was a cop wannabe. So since they brought that up we can bring up the fact that Trayvan had a violent past and a history of illegal drug use. Tit for Tat.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 11, 2013)

I love this review of legal pundits covering the trial at Variety.

Here's just a taste:

* Still, nothing has been more noxious than the wall-to-wall attention from HLN, the network formerly known as Headline News, whose toxic avenger, Grace, and Jane Velez-Mitchell often seem to be impersonating someone trying to project to the back of a high-school gymnasium without a microphone.
*



With Zimmerman Trial, TV Lawyers Limbo Under the Bar | Variety


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Some folks deserve to die Joe.
Tragedy but shit happens.
Don't attack a creepy cracker with a gun.
Crime has already gone down 30% there!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



This is about a felony which led to a homicide. The person committing the felony was Trayvan. If Zimmerman committed a felony that is up the the jury. According to the law he didn't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...



Deany, you need help.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

But then we get John Guy.  He's better than O'Mara.  O'Mara rambles. 

Yes I do like Bernie, he was compelling, he certainly had their attention.  Wish I could have watched the whole thing but had to go out.  Did he finish tonight?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 11, 2013)

Had the cops arrived a few minutes earlier, little baby Trayvon would've been tried for assault & battery.

 As an ADULT.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 11, 2013)

> George Zimmerman claimed Trayvon Martin attacked first in account to cops - NYPOST.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zimmerman claimed Martin asked if he had a problem .... &#8220;Why are you following me?&#8221; -  &#8220;What are you doing around here?&#8221;


Zimmerman reversed the order of the conversation in his testimony ... Martin asked the first question - &#8220;Why are you following me?&#8221;.



not if Zimmerman had a problem but (do you have a problem with my being here) ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Quoting another poster from a different board:


_Dear Jurors, according to the State&#8217;s closing argument, not a single one of you will ever be allowed to defend yourself if you get attacked.
 If you have ever cussed in frustration under your breath, you will be guilty of murder.
 If you have ever watched someone you did not know in your crime riddled neighborhood, you will be guilty of murder.
 If you have ever wanted to serve your community, and sought education to help you do that, you will be guilty of murder.
 If you have ever done something in succession that could not also be done simultaneously, you will be guilty of murder.
 If you are ever attacked, and do not state your name clearly and concisely while you are screaming for help and afraid for your life, you will be guilty of murder.
 That is all the prosecution has for you to consider after their 44 witnesses and numerous exhibits.
 I ask you to examine the evidence.
 I ask you to listen to the witnesses.
 I ask you to read the charges and realize that Prosecutors in this case have shown you more spite, hate, and ill will in his closing argument, never mind his case, than he has proven against Mr. Zimmerman in this entire trial.
 Mr. Zimmerman acted in self defence, The State has proven that for us. He can not be found guilty of ANY charges.
 Thank you._


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



oh shit--another one


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Hop on a plane to Albuquerque if you want chili or Omaha if you want a steak. Cincinnati does have decent corn dogs, as I remember.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see anything in evidence that Zimmerman is a liar.
> ...



Respectfully, let me appeal to your reason and common sense.
He was in jail with death threats in a prison population of majority blacks.
If you would not have lied to get out of jail under those same circumstances then you are not so swift.
Lying at bond hearings about finances is as common as you cheating on your taxes.
Doesn't make it right but that holds little to no credibility in a court case. 
No offense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Bernster's theme song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aArwuAPK1xA]Skip to ma lou Sereani And Ding Dong {official video} HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quoting another poster from a different board:
> 
> 
> _Dear Jurors, according to the States closing argument, not a single one of you will ever be allowed to defend yourself if you get attacked.
> ...



Not a bad argument. I'd add a few more things about the presumption of innocence, some of the facts that the prosecution witnesses provided that show Zimmerman acting in self defense.

Asking them to examine the evidence is good, but it's better to point them specifically to the evidence you want them to examine.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

I started a new thread, but I don't think anyone gets it. I'm living in my own reality.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...itics-agenda-and-violation-of-fair-trial.html


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Zimmerman (and wife) lied to a judge about money and passports AFTER killing Martin.  Therefore, that is not Zimmerman's PAST.

Why did a Florida judge set Zimmerman's bond at $1 million? (+video) - CSMonitor.com


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



So first you say he didn't lie then you admit he did.  As I said, you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Which still doesn't prove that he murdered Trayvon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



*yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## depotoo (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see anything in evidence that Zimmerman is a liar.
> ...



my understanding is his wife did, not him.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I started a new thread, but I don't think anyone gets it. I'm living in my own reality.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...itics-agenda-and-violation-of-fair-trial.html



I get it


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Why, do you believe Trayvon shot himself?


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 11, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The kid  showed up at a gunfight with skittles.  The law and order conservative tough guy showed up with a gun, so the kid  had to improvise.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quoting another poster from a different board:
> ...



This might as well be my closing if I was speaking tomorrow:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8TgqenWW0I]Famous Speeches: To Kill a Mockingbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



They just caught the lead prosecutor lying in court during his closing arguments. He misstated testimony that was entered as evidence during the trial and changed it to prejudice Zimmerman during closing arguments. If he's capable of lying in court I think he's capable of making shit up to keep Zimmerman locked up.

 This whole case has been based on a series of fabrications by the state, the media, and the Department of Justice. I don't believe anything the media says about this case. Nobody should.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what Poutine is, so I looked it up and have to say, I vomited in my mouth a little. I think it was the "Cheese Curd" thing.
> ...



I know skyline!!!   Daughter's godfather is from OH


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I started a new thread, but I don't think anyone gets it. I'm living in my own reality.
> ...



I know you do.  We have a mindmeld.  It's f'ed up in an American way.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Find the creepy cracker.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 11, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman made a half dozen bad decisions that lead to him being in a fight with a Martin who probably felt justifiably threatened.
> ...



Oh, so now zimmerman did a drug test on the kid, the test turned up positive so he chased him down and killed him?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Nope. No doubt that Zimmerman killed Trayvon. But Killing and murdering are two different things. This is a justifiable homocide. It's pretty clear cut.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



whispering--go to the Varsity in Atlanta--chili dog, onion rings and frosty orange

greasy--someone is sure to mention that but good.

Flying Biscuit--more vegetarian options and nouveau Southern food

lol--one of my favorite places no longer exists--pure fried fare--catfish, hush puppies, french fries and the salad dressing was tangy--similar to an oil based Russian dressing. They brought baskets and baskets of piping hot little catfish--the best kind. My grandfather had a hollow leg and he could eat a lot of catfish.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> They just caught the lead prosecutor lying in court during his closing arguments. He misstated testimony that was entered as evidence during the trial and changed it to prejudice Zimmerman during closing arguments. If he's capable of lying in court I think he's capable of making shit up to keep Zimmerman locked up.
> 
> This whole case has been based on a series of fabrications by the state, the media, and the Department of Justice. I don't believe anything the media says about this case. Nobody should.



Unfortunately, Prosecutors do that alot. I dont know whether it's intentional or they just see the evidence so wrong or what.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



They have a few places in South Florida. That's one reason why I now live in Alabama. The wife loves it. I just shake my head.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

Greta is good tonight--on fire.


The prosecutor's inconsistencies or manipulative mistakes.

He told the jury 'GZ said himself to his wife--'I just killed a man'. He really said --'Tell my wife I shot a man.' Mr. Mantolo, witness, testified to that.

So--tomorrow should be interesting.

Greta would have objected during the prosecution's closing but the others felt O'Mara didn't miss that and it would be covered tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Now a chili dog is sumptin else. The best I've ever had is at a place called Duchess in Southwestern Connecticut. Make sure you get the raw onion and bacon.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Greta is good tonight--on fire.
> 
> 
> The prosecutor's inconsistencies or manipulative mistakes.
> ...



I can hear it now----Who is the liar now ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ditto on the headshake.   I do it quiety and politely though. More of a hair toss.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 11, 2013)

Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?



Nope. not the only one at all.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?



It has everything to do with what happened that night - Zimmerman's CREDIBILITY.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?
> ...



The State's entire closing arguments had nothing to do with the evidence.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 11, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> But then we get John Guy.  He's better than O'Mara.  O'Mara rambles.
> 
> Yes I do like Bernie, he was compelling, he certainly had their attention.  Wish I could have watched the whole thing but had to go out.  Did he finish tonight?



Bernie did finish his closing statement today.

Are you being totally honest that you like John Guy?  And that you think O"Mara is a hack?  I understand that you will defend Bernie, as you are pro-prosecution.  But even I can admit that West has had his less-than-stellar moments over the past few weeks.  Can you not do the same for any of the attorneys for the State?

_Edit: I'll take this one off the air for the night, Sarah.  Gotta get some work done before the morning!_


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?
> ...



Zimmerman's credibility is bolstered by the other witnesses and evidence. Something you are conveniently ignoring.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

Roll reversal:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTDhgR3p12w]12 Angry Men - This is how you deal with prejudice. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Why are so many people on the left willing to give the black community a double standard? Aren't we suppose to treat them as our equal????

Why should we put up with a fucking community burning riot. WTF!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > But then we get John Guy.  He's better than O'Mara.  O'Mara rambles.
> ...



I was disappointed with Bernie in the beginning, people were saying that he should be fired after this trial but he got aggressive and that is what the prosecution team needed him to do.  I do like him now, he and John Guy are a strong team.  Guy was wonderful in his opening.  Spectacular!

And of course you are entitled to your opinion but West is terrible and O'Mara is pretty good but as I said, he rambles.

Thanks for responding about whether Bernie finished today.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



That is a herculean task, dawg, be careful!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > But then we get John Guy.  He's better than O'Mara.  O'Mara rambles.
> ...



Rep


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh Canada!

Yeah.  Nuttin' to do with Bernie's clusterfuck summation.

I just thought we could use a little beauty to counteract the ugliness of Bernie's efforts.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 11, 2013)

well done


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



That's the very sad part, however the verdict will go a long way in solving this mystery.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2013)

Somebody mentioned Kraka'????


----------



## Zona (Jul 11, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


so zimmerman I a liar. Thanks for admmiting this.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

The other side doesn't have any reasoning. These people hate the fact that anyone would defend themselves from one of the chosen ones.

Fuck everyone of these assholes!


----------



## Ropey (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Oh Canada!
> 
> Yeah.  Nuttin' to do with Bernie's clusterfuck summation.
> 
> I just thought we could use a little beauty to counteract the ugliness of Bernie's efforts.








Missy's some fine bit 'o woman.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 11, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?
> ...


No it doesn't stop pretending to be this stupid if in fact you are pretending.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Greta is good tonight--on fire.
> ...



lol--that is pretty much what she said. 

I keep trying to place her 'dialect'--Minnesota, not Wisconsin--somewhere in the midwest if I had to guess. It has always been easy to listen to her--a soft, but strong voice. No screeching. I appreciate that greatly.

eta: Wisconsin it is --a fine state.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greta_Van_Susteren


----------



## Meister (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


You're not understanding what I'm saying.....There may not have been enough time for a bruise to appear before he died.  Once the heart stops beating, the blood stops circulating and no bruise would appear.  If he had lived longer there may have been time for him to bruise up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quoting another poster from a different board:
> 
> 
> _Dear Jurors, according to the State&#8217;s closing argument, not a single one of you will ever be allowed to defend yourself if you get attacked.
> ...



Dear Jurors,

Let me begin by stating that we are not without heart or without compassion or sympathy, we know Sabrina and Tracy have lost a son. We know this is a rough time in their lives right now, and Mr. Zimmerman wishes there could have been another way to resolve this altercation. But that does not change what the facts and evidence in this case comport. I ask you *not* to consider the atmosphere surrounding this case. Politics have no place in the court of law. Set aside your fear of the ramifications, should you choose to acquit this man of the charges against him. I implore you not to make your decisions based on the racist undertones the state has chosen to depict my client of perpetrating. 

Do not give in to the mischaracterizations of our client that the state wishes you to believe. We have diligently set our case in front of you. This man is innocent. As you have seen throughout this proceeding, all of the facts point to our client being an innocent man! The state wishes you to believe he was a vigilante, looking for a fight. The state wishes you to believe that his motivations were borne out of hatred, ill will and spite. I ask you, what about my client here here today demonstrates those things? 

The state wants you to believe he profiled Trayvon Martin because of his skin color. Is it wrong to defend yourself from an attacker? According to the state, it is. Yet, according to THEIR OWN WITNESSES, this man was only acting in defense of his person! According to the state, any retaliation that results in death of the attacker, should be an automatic prison sentence. The state, jurors, wishes to discredit this man by making him out as a liar. I submit to you here today, that this man has done nothing wrong. He was in genuine fear of his life on the night of February 26th, 2012, when a young and boisterous young man chose to confront him, and in so doing attacked him with no provocation. 

I will ask you to examine the evidence that shows the injuries he received at the hands of Mr. Martin. I will ask you to consider the testimony of Mr. John Good, who removed all doubt from this court, that Mr. Zimmerman was the VICTIM, not the attacker! Nothing the state brought before you in the past two weeks points to the guilt of the defendant. I will ask you to consider the testimony of Mr. Pleasants, who was under the impression that he wanted to be a lawyer or a prosecutor, not a "cop wannabe" as the state wishes you to believe. You the jury, cannot possibly believe my client is in any way as the state has portrayed him.

In closing, I wish to thank you for giving up the time in your daily lives to hear this case, time away from your family and friends to decide the fate of our client, Mr. George Zimmerman.  Ultimately however, I ask you the jury, in the remaining time you have left in this proceeding, to consider the facts and testimony that have been laid out before you, please, I ask you to exonerate my client of all the charges that have been brought against him. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Fuck everyone of these assholes!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:
			
		

> (3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or



This excerpt applies to MARTIN. He was  not engaged in unlawful activity and was apparently either attacked or afraid of imminent attack by GZ. Martin had no duty to retreat and had  the right to stand his ground and meet force with force, including deadly force.  You dumb ass one dimensional buffoon. You cannot even grasp the fact that Trayvon did not have to wait to be attacked by his STALKER. What ever he did he stood his ground when an unknown threat triggered alarms in his head to make him believe he was in danger. If the prosecution didn't use that  in court then he/she is as inept in their thinking as you are. The other possibility is that there is a good old boy thing going on here and that the case is being purposefully blown.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

depotoo said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...







There's a scuz for ya.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I agree he probably ran away.  What Zimmerman said pre shooting is probably true.  Now what he said post shooting that is questionable.  
1.) Your assuming this is a race and Martin ran away as fast as he could.  I would argue he may have just jogged off until he was around the corner then walked.  I see no reason Zimmerman couldn't have caught up to him if he wanted.  
2.) I agree it is unlikely Zimmerman would expect Martin to come back.
3.) To me it seems like Martin would have a long record of batteries if he was so easily offended.  But he doesn't and that's why I see this option as unlikely.  

One interesting thing I've read is that Zimmerman didn't have any of Martin's blood on him?  He shot somebody who was on top of him in the heart and had no blood on him?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 11, 2013)

On that dark and rainy night:

1. What did Martin do wrong?

2. What did Zimmerman do wrong?


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



He didn't have a busted nose.  We know that from the trial.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



So you're saying TM had better taste?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 11, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



If you want good fish, there's this little place in downtown Cincinnati called Alabamas. Man o man it's really good.

For ribs, everyone in the Cincinnati area swears by Montgomery Inn, but that stuff isn't good. The best ribs I've ever had was from this guys basement over in St. Bernard. He had these 3 smokers going and 5 grills for whatever you wanted and it was cheap too. Illegal, but cheap, lol. You could also grab yourself some "Corn" if that was your thing. The "Corn" came from Indiana and Kentucky.

By "Corn" I'm talking about grain alchohol.


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself?
> ...



A band-aids worth of injuries?  Show us something "serious".  You can't.  

Besides, explain how Zimmerman got to his gun if he was being straddled and it was in his holster, down his pants, behind his back.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



really?

you need to pay better attention then.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you are willing to call every single witness that testified for the state a liar Martin attacked Zimmerman, which is illegal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 11, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Yes, she is ugly too and some beauty there, but Shellie Zimmerman is in a (zombie) class of her own.


----------



## PlurisBestia (Jul 11, 2013)

Child? At 17 you can be tried as an adult. At 17 you can join the US military, why, because you can handle the rigors of war. What male at 17 likes to be called a boy? We all know what  the jury did not hear.  The kind of life TM was living. You can be as naive as you want, but be real. GZ is not even white, he is half Hispanic. Get real. Be true to yourselves and stop making up crap. Fight club, smoking weed, trying to buy a blunt wrapper the night of his homicide. You still want to call him a child, you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2013)

Punk ass ****** meets deserved end. 

The end. 

Next...


----------



## PlurisBestia (Jul 11, 2013)

Five minutes passed from the time Rachel Jeantel hung up and the shot was fired. I got that from the prosecution timeline today... That is a pretty long fight if she heard the start of it. Google the Prosecution Timeline, I cant post it


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Jeantel has some beauty? Where did you find that? I bet you have a huge set of beer goggles!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Oh Canada!
> 
> Yeah.  Nuttin' to do with Bernie's clusterfuck summation.
> 
> I just thought we could use a little beauty to counteract the ugliness of Bernie's efforts.



I have no idea who she is but she trumps the Bernster and the bald headed screeching has been washed away.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 11, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Moonshine--lol. Thunder, Thunder Road--do you know that song?

I like fish--fried, broiled--whichever way. Lately I have been baking catfish --coated with lemon, dill and panko crumbs--pretty tasty.

Ribs--love them, too. M'Lears--if you are headed south toward Macon--that was always one of the local favorites. I drove north --headed toward the mountains and found a very tasty dive/diner--that was an exciting day. I think I could find it again. I like to do that just drive and find little places to eat--like Guy Fieri. lol

Boiled peanuts--I could eat a bushel. They are best--green peanuts--late summer and early fall. Best from a large cast iron pot at a roadside stand--but we do them in the pressure cooker and they are gone before they cool.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JQPubic is a douche.  There is no "apparently" in TM being attacked.  _He_ clearly was *not*.

He WAS followed and he might have felt that he was thus in some danger.  But that has no connection to "stand your ground."  It didn't give him the right to attack GZ, which clearly IS what happened.

Following is STILL not "stalking" no matter how often retards like JQPubic try to dishonestly make that claim.  

And I PREDICTED that some lolberal asshole would eventually make the ridiculous claim that the case was being thrown.



Not surprising that a moron like JQPubic would so quickly comply.     What a tool he is.  Fucking douche bag JQPubic, a new laughingstock even amongst the lolberal crew of simpleton jerkoffs.


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> ...



No he won't.  Some thought Dan White was going to be a "right wing" star because he killed a gay guy and only went to prison for a few years.  But when he got out, no one wanted him anywhere near their families and he was chased from communities that supported him.  He eventually committed suicide.

These right wingers on this thread are morons.  Look at what these dumbfucks write.  Looking at Trevon's mother and father, the kid seemed pretty normal.  Even President Bush was arrested for drunk driving and no right winger is calling him names for it.  Mitt Romney coerced 5 big guys to hold down on screaming and frightened kid so Mitt could assault him.  These right wingers that it was hilarious because it's been reported the kid was gay.  These are just some dirty and racist right wingers.  And they know they are.  Pretending to deny it is just for "show".  They know what they are.


----------



## rdean (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Punk ass ****** meets deserved end.
> 
> The end.
> 
> Next...



I love it when one of you guys shows the "honesty" of who you are.  Good for you.  You "represent".


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 11, 2013)

Manslaughter- TEN YEARS!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...



In any crime a case could be made that he is an adult.

Many 17 year olds are tried by the law as adults. Not sure of your point.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd be more comfortable living next to Zimmerman than next to Deany


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Why would the defense bring up SYG when their client was the one breaking the law by profiling, stalking and murdering an innocent kid? GZ was the aggressor.  The bogus Neighborhood Watch angle was just a ruse so GZ could act like a cop with a big gun.
Are you confused as to who the criminal was here? Just because GZ had duped the SPD and the community with his phony NHW shit, that deception didn't give him any more of a right to do the things he did that night. Thats why cops and security guards wear identifiable uniforms; so people can have some semblance of an  assurance that when they are approached, followed, whatever, it is one of the good guys doing it! NHW, according to the National Sheriffs Association that sanctions the REAL organization, does not condone any of the behavior exhibited by GZ on the night he killed Martin!

The prosecution should be using SYG to  justify Martin's actions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

YOU PEOPLE deserve to be rewarded!

By golly.  Yes.  You do.  Accordingly:


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 11, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



They couldn't you simpleton. 

TM was the initial aggressor.  *He* provoked the violence, you stupid plodding moron.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 11, 2013)

syrenn said:


> if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground




That's not the story Zimmerman told. But hey, we'll just keep changing it up for him to suit the evidence.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



No, the liar is YOU! Every single witness for the STATE did NOT testify that Martin attacked Z. In fact NO one has testified to that; and, since GZ refused to take the stand, not even he has testified to that! But, as I said above, even if Martin hit Z first he had every right to do so if he thought Z was a threat to him... He didn't have to wait until an apparent stalker  did something to him first. That would have been really stupid!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Why would the defense bring up stand your ground? 

Gee, I don't know. Maybe, just maybe, because if the defense doesn't bring it up, no one else will because it applies only to defending yourself against a murder or assault charge. The only time it has been mentioned at all is during the questioning of Zimmerman's professor when the prosecution asked if it was mentioned during the class.

Feel free to post some more stupid drivel that proves you are not even reading the stories about the tiral, yet somehow know that the prosecution is doing anyway.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> YOU PEOPLE deserve to be rewarded!
> 
> By golly.  Yes.  You do.  Accordingly:



My turn tomorrow after rebuttal


----------



## syrenn (Jul 11, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > if you are siting on top of someone and you punch them in the face.... their head will hit the ground
> ...




try following the thread and what i was responding to...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 11, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



How do you know TM was the aggressor you rotting fecal entitiy? YOU DON"T! SO STFU!


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 11, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Manslaughter- TEN YEARS!!



Funny thing here, because I actually believe Zimmerman is most likely guilty of manslaughter, but I do not support, in any way, his conviction.  The prosecution had a choice from the beginning to charge Zimmerman with involuntary manslaughter.  They chose second degree murder.  Now that they know they have no chance of getting a conviction for second degree murder, they ask the judge to allow jurors to consider a lesser charge.  What a crock of shit.  Their case was predicated on a second degree murder charge.  They did not prove their case.  Case over.

One last thing in defense of Zimmerman; despite the fact that I can't stand the guy, there is some solid evidence that he showed no malice toward Travon Martin, and that proof comes in the fact that he only fired one shot.  That shot was fired after he was being beaten.  To what degree, we will never know, but the fact is that Martin did beat on him based on the scars he had on his face and head.  Only one shot fired, and absolutely zero solid evidence showing he acted with any malice whatsoever.  

If for any reason he is convicted, I can only hope to God that such a conviction would be overturned.  Our justice system requires proof of guilt and that proof must come without any reasonable doubt.  No matter what is done with this case, there is more than reasonable doubt, therefore there can be no conviction.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 
How would you know what the witnesses said? You think the prosecution is using stand your ground to defend Martin.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 11, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You just said that following someone is an attack, what makes my following that statement to its logical conclusion stupid?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 11, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Manslaughter- TEN YEARS!!
> ...



There are some points we disagree on, but I can respect the hell out of your post!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.


 Yep.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The other side doesn't have any reasoning. These people hate the fact that anyone would defend themselves from one of the chosen ones.
> 
> Fuck everyone of these assholes!



Damn!! Take a pill!! You're very annoying.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 11, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That is the dumbest thing you have ever said. And let's face it, you have said some pretty dumb things. I almost feel sorry for you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 11, 2013)

Rinata said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The other side doesn't have any reasoning. These people hate the fact that anyone would defend themselves from one of the chosen ones.
> ...



Your just stupid as you can't even think through the evidence. If you did there's no way in hell you would be charging this man with murder.

Take something to put you a sleep...Like that old man that sleeps for centuries.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well golly gee, hasn't GZ been claiming that TM assaulted him from the start? SO why  would Martin assault GZ for no reason? First off, Z spotted TM walking back from the store and was parked ahead of him partially blocking the sidewalk. TM had to walk around the vehicle to get by... Something happened in the ensuing moments that caused Martin to run. He in fact ran past the sidewalk that would have led to the front door of the apt in which he was staying. GZ gave chase and , according to later publicly aired conversations, he lost sight of Martin.* In a re-enactment of the confrontation GZ said Martin re-appeared near him as he was returning to his truck.  GZ did not say Martin hit him. He says he either stumbled and fell or was pushed and fell to the ground. After he fell, he said Martin jumped on top of him. *The re-enactment was not consistent with an earlier statement by GZ where he indicated that he and Martin spoke to each other before the fight. In that earlier statement Z said Martin asked him what was his problem? Z responded with "I don't have a problem."  According to Z, TM responded with " You do now," and according to Z, Martin hit him. TWO different stories from the same guy!


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> ...



How high do democrats hold Bill Ayers, or Ted Kennedy?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 12, 2013)

There are lots of fights, few end in shootings...Plus, he WAS that bad a cop wannabe. I want justice. Stupid prosecutors...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Manslaughter- TEN YEARS!!
> ...


I thought it was wrong for the judge to allow the option of manslaughter on the table since this was strictly a 2nd degree murder case. Very unethical.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Rinata said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



I always feel sorry for idiots who have nothing productive to say. And you, well, if I was paid a thousand bucks for all of unproductive posts you made, I would need a freaking job.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck there's a dozen death a day of blacks blowing blacks away in Chicago. NOT NATIONAL NEWS EVERY FUCKING DAY. Hell they don't care about the real story...

Justice for self defense? I hope someone slaps your piece of shit ass in the face so you can defend yourself. IF YOU CAN! Then you can get back to me about Zimmermans right to self defense.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Damn, you really are stupid.

Stand your ground only applies if you are in public, kill someone, and had a chance to get away. Since Zimmerman was on his back on the ground he did not have a chance to run away.

They just showed the reenactment today, and Zimmerman said what you just said he didn't say.

Interesting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

All of you bloodthirsty folks. 

I am curious to see how the jury finds.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...



People live next to you, don't they? You support abortions, you kill children.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

> The prosecution's case, as presented in closing, can be split up into three parts. First - according to the state - George Zimmerman profiled Trayvon Martin. Next, George Zimmerman chased Trayvon Martin, provoking an altercation. And finally, George Zimmerman lied to police officers and others when questioned about the incident.



The Case Against George Zimmerman In Under Two Minutes (VIDEO)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

*BLACK THUGS LIKE TRAYVON MARTIN DON"T PROPERLY RESPECT THE LAW EITHER*.* ASSHOLE*. Want to know why Sanford florida has one of the highest crime rates in this nation.

Fuck you Lakota. You can piss off and take a flying leap you bastard!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

Next week we will have a verdict or a hung jury.  All if us will have to accept they jury's decision.  Let's hope that all remain calm and common sense prevails.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> On that dark and rainy night:
> 
> 1. What did Martin do wrong?
> 
> 2. What did Zimmerman do wrong?




1. Walk back behind a Bush and choose to jump Zimmerman.
2. Be stupid enough to walk towards a black thug


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Manslaughter- TEN YEARS!!
> ...



People need to read the shit out of this post! More than once


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > On that dark and rainy night:
> ...



I looked for bushes when Z was walking the LE telling his story.  I didn't see any.  The only plant life I saw were very young twig like trees.

You know Matthew, you are very worked up about this case.  You need to calm down.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, GZ is a thug and a liar, and race has nothing to do with it.  TM was a wannabee thug as well.

The only thing that will matter is how the jury will decide, and race will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



That would be injury, who's lying now.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> *BLACK THUGS LIKE TRAYVON MARTIN DON"T PROPERLY RESPECT THE LAW EITHER*.* ASSHOLE*. Want to know why Sanford florida has one of the highest crime rates in this nation.
> 
> Fuck you Lakota. You can piss off and take a flying leap you bastard!



Why, did Trayvon also lie to a judge?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

I have watched many trials and it is common to include lesser charges in the jury instructions.  This is not an uncommon act for a judge to do.

I do have faith in the judicial system.  With everything surrounding this case, and everything that has happened, an appeal may be fruitful.  Just let everything work themselves out.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I have all the peanuts I could ever want right over my back fence. 325 acres. They turn them over in mid November and let them dry for a week or so before running the combines. It takes 4 combines about 6 hours to pick them up and truck them away. For over a week, there are enough peanuts laying in the field to fill 20 tractor trailers. I think he harvested  about 1,200 tons or a bit over $1/2 million worth.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Whatever in the world do year-old stories (in the OP) about Zimmermann's former bull$hitting have to do with whether or not he's guilty of anything but self-defense in the Murder Trial currently underway?

The answer, of course, is: nothing.

And none of that is going to factor into the deliberations of the sequestered jury, either.

All the Defense needs is 'Reasonable Doubt'.

And the Prosecution itself has supplied plenty of that, in case ya'll haven't noticed.

Does anyone else smell a good ol' fashioned "*Not Guilty*" verdict just around the corner?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I hope Zimmerman sues the media out of business. The bastards must pay for this shit.







The only one Zimmy's going to be suing is the prison for not serving him enough beans.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Talk about "respect for the law" right?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

This entire case is about blacks and the left hating whites. Nothing what's so ever to do with justice or evidence....

Anyone that thinks otherwise is a idiot on historic levels.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Says the guy with 6k posts in 4 months.  Get a life.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Zimmerman sues the media out of business. The bastards must pay for this shit.
> ...



He's serious.  That dude's kind of fucking crazy.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Re DD:
> ...





testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the bias I have developed watching this trial or is the Prosecution really being unlovable and unattractive in this closing argument?   I am being strongly unconvinced by his argument and somewhat put off by his demeanor.
> ...





wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I believe there was some sort of foundation established shortly after the incident. I read about it in some of the links posted many pages back.  I also remember reading that the family used the account for their personal expenses.  I believe that was about the time that AS and JJ were doing marches.
Call me hard- hearted but Sybrina did not raise lil Trayvon ( lil Trayvon was raised by the next woman Tracy took up with).  I learned in all my reading that she actually spent not a lot of time with him.
While I have some sympathy for them, had they been better parents to him, he may still be around.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



At least he can think through the evidence. Unlike fools like you that want to give blacks a double standard to beat people up without self defense.

Bite me bitch!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, GZ is a thug and a liar, and race has nothing to do with it.  TM was a wannabee thug as well.
> 
> The only thing that will matter is how the jury will decide, and race will have nothing to do with it.



Calling him a thug and a liar, yet you don't even know him. All you know about him is what you've heard on the news. Seriously, Jake?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I want to do no such thing.  His mind was made up long ago.  The fact that you and he continue to take Zimmerman's statements as fact tell me all I need to know.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You're fucking crazy for taking a mans ability to defend himself way. Your entire case is based on your hatred of ones ability to defend himself.

Maybe when you grow up you can look at the evidence. One day your sorry ass may have to defend yourself...Well, I'll be their defending your right to do so...

Maybe crazy but NOT stupid!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Whatever in the world do year-old stories about Zimmermann's former bull$hitting have to do with whether or not he's guilty of anything but self-defense in the Murder Trial currently underway?
> 
> The answer, of course, is: nothing.
> 
> ...



Former bullshitting?  You mean like lying to a judge about money and passports AFTER he murdered Trayvon Martin?  That's why his bail jumped from $150k to $1 million plus forced to wear a GPS ankle bracelet.



> The judge imposed numerous restrictions. He said that if released from jail again, Zimmerman must submit to electronic monitoring, remain in Seminole County, stay away from the Orlando-Sanford International Airport, refrain from applying for a passport or opening or maintaining a bank account, avoid alcohol and obey a curfew from 6 p.m. to 6 a.m.



More: Why did a Florida judge set Zimmerman's bond at $1 million? (+video) - CSMonitor.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I'm serious about the beans? 

No, it was a joke, of course.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

You're a liar and a fraud Lakota! A class A one 

What will you do when someone breaks into your place and starts beating on you. Answer me that!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 12, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Here's your answer:

Zimmerman did not stalk Martin, he merely followed him for a brief time.  Stalking is a crime, whereas following someone is not.    Those who use the word stalking do not know what the word means.  I think people use the word  because it sounds sinister  wheres using the words following or observing doesn't sound bad.  Here is the Florida Statute pertaining to stalking: 

Florida Statute 784.084

(2) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person commits the offense of stalking, a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.

(3)&#8195;Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury of the person, or the persons child, sibling, spouse, parent, or dependent, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084.

The terms harass and "  as used in the above is  defined in Section 1 (a) and (b):

(a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person that causes substantial emotional distress in such person and serves no legitimate purpose.

(b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, evidencing a continuity of purpose. Constitutionally protected activity is not included within the meaning of course of conduct. Such constitutionally protected activity includes picketing or other organized protests.

784.048 - - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate

Of course, the word maliciously means having or showing a desire to cause harm to someone.  Therefore, in order for Zimmerman to be convicted of stalking, it must be shown  that he had a demonstrated a pattern of following Martin over a period of time with the intent to harm him.

Under the law, Zimmerman did nothing which could possibly be construed as stalking as that term is defined by law.  Following someone is not stalking him.    People use the word stalking because it makes Zimmerman's conduct sound bad.  

In this country, if you deck someone just because he is following you (as Zimmerman was following Martin) you can expect to go to jail.  You don't get to pummel someone just because you don't like what they're doing.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You're a liar and a fraud Lakota! A class A one
> 
> What will you do when someone breaks into your place and starts beating on you. Answer me that!



What have I lied about?  If someone breaks in, they eat a couple .357 slugs rather quickly.  But, I won't be out in the dark stalking kids while they're minding their own business.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.


You have the right to punch back.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Could Zimmerman read Martin's mind? I have no idea, but the *fact* that Martin reached for the gun shows he knew it was there, however it was he knew.


Fact?  

I honestly don't know if Martin was a jive-ass young _gangsta_ who was casing houses on his way home or not, or if he attacked Zimmerman in the way Zimmerman tells it.  And I don't know if Zimmerman overplayed the situation and unnecessarily provoked the initial violence when it was avoidable.  I have no dog in the fight and I won't be disappointed by the outcome.  

I know only what I've read and heard, and the only point I've tried to make in this entire thread is Zimmerman's story is worthy of acquittal except for one glaring exception -- that being the part about Martin _"seeing"_ his well-concealed gun.  Unless he has provided an exceptionally credible explanation in support of that highly questionable element in his story, I believe it is sufficient to sway the minds of indecisive jurors who are looking for something to hang their hats on.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You're a liar and a fraud Lakota! A class A one
> ...



Ummmm... *murdering* TM?

We don't know that yet.

We know, so far, that GZ killed him.

But indications are for Self-Defense rather than Murder - along with enough Reasonable Doubt to sink a battleship - much of it actually supplied via the incompetency of the Prosecution and the DA's / SA's office.

Besides, that's up to the jury, and they haven't weighed-in on that yet.

We don't get to call him a Murderer until a jury of his peers judges him to be one.

And that hasn't happened yet.

*Innocent until proven guilty.*


----------



## asterism (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Among them, this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him for domestic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.



Has he been convicted of any crime?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

asterism said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Among them, this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him for domestic violence.
> ...



One can be dishonorable without having actually been convicted of a crime.  BTW, Zimmerman and his wife both lied to a judge (under oath) about money and passports.


----------



## asterism (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only who has noticed this has nothing to do with what happened the night of the shooting?
> ...



Which is why his statements have to be corroborated by evidence to be believable.  So what does the evidence show happened?

Is there any evidence to show the prosecution's view?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> YOU PEOPLE deserve to be rewarded!
> 
> By golly.  Yes.  You do.  Accordingly:



Dayum, she is pretty!


----------



## asterism (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> On that dark and rainy night:
> 
> 1. What did Martin do wrong?
> 
> 2. What did Zimmerman do wrong?



Martin should have gone home. Zimmerman should have identified himself as neighborhood watch.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

A large percentage of the black population sure as hell doesn't respect the law. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

The Many Lies Of George Zimmerman And His Family (LIST)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You're fucking crazy for taking a mans ability to defend himself way. Your entire case is based on your hatred of ones ability to defend himself.
> 
> Maybe when you grow up you can look at the evidence. One day your sorry ass may have to defend yourself...Well, I'll be their defending your right to do so...



George Zimmerman is the one who has thrown a monkey wrench into our right to defend ourselves. I keep telling you if he walks, there will be copycats and sooner or later, they'll have to crackdown on it hard, and then you'll really be screaming about your rights. Better to send the message now.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You've lied much more often. Maybe not under oath, but then i dont think you should have to take an oath to tell the truth.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mudwhistle said:
			
		

> Zimmerman apparently was justified in responding with whatever he had.



That is a hollow assertion considering Z was the catalyst of the whole affair!



> You feel Trayvan had every right to pummel somebody he hated because of his race. What does that say about you?



Race? Who said anything about race? Martin had every right to pummel anyone who behaved the way GZ did that night, regardless of race! What does* that *say about me?



> You know, I used to think most blacks were good people, those in my family and those I've met. Turns out most aren't. They can't let go of their racism. Until they do they'll always be in a constant state of turmoil. All of these years whites have been thinking that blacks think like they do. Now, thanks to the Obama Administration, we know the truth. I don't see the difference between a racist black and a KKK member. They're carbon-copies of each other.



I doubt if you ever thought blacks were good people; otherwise you would never mention it! But you don't stop there do you? You go on and on  with anecdotal examples that, in reality, are barometers of your own innate racism. It is you and your ilk who cannot let go of racism... It is people like you who fought every effort to assimilate blacks after manumission. Then, when blacks react to your negativity and derision it in kind, you accuse them of being racist. If some of them are racist our forefathers and millions of contemporaries gave and continue to give them license to be racist!

As usual and as expected, Obama's name always surfaces in a negative way in conversations with bigots. Somehow you want to tie him to your justification for  hating all Blacks as if he has anything  in common with most of them except his skin color.

In one fell swoop, you put all blacks in one basket and label  all of them racist


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Please do the Christian thing and tell me when and where I've lied.


----------



## asterism (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



True, one need not be convicted of a crime to be dishonorable.  Perhaps if he had merely stolen jewelry, engaged in drug abuse, gotten multiple suspensions from school and had been kicked out of his home by his mom you'd see Zimmerman in a more human light.  Also, the prosecutor lied in his closing.  Should we disregard all of his statements then too?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

The reason Sanford florida is a shit hole is because of thugs like Trayvon. The parents fucked up with raising the bastard so he thought he could go around beating up people.

These communities will be disadvantaged until they can clean up their mess...Trayvon is part of that mess.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The Many Lies Of George Zimmerman And His Family (LIST)


None of that Happy Hor$e$hit matters at all, in connection with the Murder case.

All the Defense need do is to establish Reasonable Doubt of GZ's guilt.

And, hell, the DA's office did a bang-up job of that before the Defense team even got started.

Any so-called track-record of lies will NOT be factored into the jury's decision because it is non sequitur to whether Reasonable Doubt exists.

Gotta love that provision of our criminal justice system, eh?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

Z should have stopped the truck when he was told to do so and stayed in the truck.  IF TM came up to the truck, Z should have identified himself and asked if he was staying there.  Common sense.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2013)

Clementine said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Rep!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Z should have stopped the truck when he was told to do so and stayed in the truck.  IF TM came up to the truck, Z should have identified himself and asked if he was living there.



This is a case of self defense. Understand? Zimmerman evidence shows that he should be not guility.

He had every right to walk up to Trayvon...May not be wise as Trayvon was a street thug but that doesn't charge this fact.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

> For a minute there, it looked like Trayvon Martin might avoid the kind of horseshit thunderstorm that tends to accompany the shooting deaths of unarmed African-Americans. It seemed like everyone agreed that the police had fucked up. Fox News had only one segment on the killing in the weeks following. Not even white racists wanted to defend Martin's killer, George Zimmerman: when I wrote about the case last week, the worst response I got was from one particularly dedicated nutcase, who set up a Twitter account to harass me for not properly specifying that Zimmerman is Hispanic.
> 
> But the horseshit is raining down now, helped along by a desperate Sanford Police Department doing everything it can to make Martin look like he deserved to die, and by the champion point-missers of the internet right wing, who hardly need convincing that a 17-year-old black kid was up to no good.
> 
> You can see it in the incompetent and widely-circulated "investigations" into Martin's social media presence and in the sudden rise in concern among your Facebook friends over black-on-white crime. You can see it in the faux-naïve concern trolling of the National Review and Business Insider, or on the Drudge Report, where for the second day in a row notorious race hustler Matt Drudge is pimping headlines about "new details" and "multiple suspensions," accompanied by a photo of Martin, baby-faced, mugging for the camera, sparkling grill in his mouth. And you can see it outside the bodega on your way to the subway, on the front page of today's New York Post, which reads "TRAYVON HOODWINK: Tragedy hijacked by race hustlers."



More: Your Guide to the Idiotic Racist Backlash Against Trayvon Martin


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

In you seriously think that blacks aren't racist? I guess evidence is all racist to a piece of dog shit like you. 

Please kindly go fuck yourself!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I missed the judge speaking out.  What did she say?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




Ok..let's address the bushes thing. How many people here can honestly say they have NEVER used a phrase that was close to what they wanted to convey but used the wrong terms? 
Especially after adrenaline is pumping like crazy.
"He jumped out of the bushes" meant "He appeared out of the dark". Bushes, tree, patio wall...whatthefuckever. Point is, he jumped out of darkness and began wailing on Zimmerman.

Now. Get your stones and start tossing them, those who have NEVER done that. Ever.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2013)

And I hope zimmerman DOES walk. And then walk right out of that area and out of the USA and heads to Mexico along with his family. He will no longer be safe here, unfortunately.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well I am certainly not as stupid as YOU! The Florida statute  concerning SYG has been posted and excerpted ad nauseum. Read it and be man enough to apologize when you discover how dumb you have been!





			
				Florida Justifiable homicide statute chapt 776 said:
			
		

> (3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.



Ands just in case you missed it the first time, don't tell me shit about the statute applying to Zimmerman.  Read my proposed application and weep:

"This excerpt applies to MARTIN. He was not engaged in unlawful activity and was apparently either attacked or afraid of imminent attack by GZ. Martin had no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force, including deadly force. You dumb ass one dimensional buffoon. You cannot even grasp the fact that Trayvon did not have to wait to be attacked by his STALKER. What ever he did he stood his ground when an unknown threat triggered alarms in his head to make him believe he was in danger. If the prosecution didn't use that in court then he/she is as inept in their thinking as you are. The other possibility is that there is a good old boy thing going on here and that the case is being purposefully blown"


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Oh,  Just6 came out of the night... okay.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, GZ is a thug and a liar, and race has nothing to do with it.  TM was a wannabee thug as well.
> ...



Seriously, TK, the behavior is clear about GZ.  I am not thrilled with TM either.

I think all this yelling on race by both sides is stupid.

The jury will do its duty, and we are going to have to live with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

You have the right to use deadly force if the other person is using deadly, even if you began it.

But . . . if the jury concludes GZ had no reason to believe his life was in danger, then they will find that he unlawfully killed TM.

In other words, getting an ass whipping is not justification for killing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Z should have stopped the truck when he was told to do so and stayed in the truck.  IF TM came up to the truck, Z should have identified himself and asked if he was staying there.  Common sense.



One problem. He wasn't in the truck when he was told to stop. There's a hole in that assertion right there. According to Zimmerman, Martin did circle the truck, before walking off towards the site of his death. Zimmerman then rode a little bit further down the road only to lose him. So he gets out of the truck  (in conversation with Gary Knoffke, 911 Dispatcher) while being told to "let them know if anything happens" begins (note the key word BEGINS) to look for Martin and starts to run, to which Knoffke inquires "are you following him?" "Yes" Zimmerman replies. "Okay we don't need you to do that" Knoffke suggested. "OK" Zimmerman conceded. So as he begins returning to his vehicle, he is surprised by Martin, asking "You got a problem, homie?" To which Zimmerman responds, "No I don't have a problem." "Well you do now!" Martin exhorts. He knocks Zimmerman to the ground and leaps atop him, straddling him and leaving him helpless to blows. Before too long, Zimmerman tries to move away only to reveal his firearm, to which the teenager spots the firearm, and utters "you're going to die tonight, motherfucker!" As he continued to beat Zimmerman, Zimmerman finally decides to pull his Kal Tec Double Action 9mm handgun, and shoot the 17 year old dead to in self defense.

So, what common sense tells you to lie there and get beaten senseless? None. What common sense tells you that Zimmerman was following or profiling him? Absolutely none. Sure, he could have made himself more clear, but he had no way to communicate with this kid. It was an actual verbal conversation which lead to this whole incident, which in and of itself isn't illegal. None of these things he did or didn't do were or are remotely illegal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nobody is thrilled about this, Jake.  Nobody is thrilled when someone loses their life in this way. But I cannot have you assuming such things about GZ. Don't believe all of the nonsense you hear on the MSM. Only one side chose to insert race into this issue, that being those on the left. 

And that last line is insightful. No matter what they rule, we will be made to live with it, unless the appeals court overturns it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Of course those that support GZ will never admit he said what he said, and have come up with lame alternatives.  You'll have to decide for yourself, and based on his other comments and previous calls to 911, it's pretty obvious that is what he said.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo]DIAGNOSTIC: George Zimmerman Clearly says "Fucking Coons" Before Killing Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

I want the Chicago violence in the nightly news every night! Not this shit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have the right to use deadly force if the other person is using deadly, even if you began it.
> 
> But . . . if the jury concludes GZ had no reason to believe his life was in danger, then they will find that he unlawfully killed TM.
> 
> In other words, getting an ass whipping is not justification for killing.



Oh I see. So if someone beats you to within an inch of your life, and you have no training or prior knowledge of how to fight back, what else are you to do? Succumb to your attacker?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

The jury may have some problem with convicting on 2nd degree murder - but manslaughter should be a no-brainer.  Zimmerman could still get 30 years in prison on manslaughter.

Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw

Statutes & Constitution : The 2012 Florida Statutes : Online Sunshine

George Zimmerman: Manslaughter: What constitutes the charge George Zimmerman may be facing in Trayvon Martin shooting? - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The jury may have some problem with convicting on 2nd degree murder - but manslaughter should be a no-brainer.  Zimmerman could still get 30 years in prison on manslaughter.
> 
> Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
> 
> ...



Yet, as you so eloquently DIDN'T point out. If self defense applied to Murder 2, it should also apply to manslaughter. If Murder 2 was debunked based on that premise, so should manslaughter.

Common sense. You have none.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul (Jul 12, 2013)

Just call the police sheeple ....... that all you need to do.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope Zimmerman fries.

He's said too many lies, and he's trying to cover his tracks.

If the jury is too stupid to convict him, I hope that Karma comes back to visit them as well.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I hope Zimmerman fries.
> 
> He's said too many lies, and he's trying to cover his tracks.
> 
> If the jury is too stupid to convict him, I hope that Karma comes back to visit them as well.



I pretty much agree. I think he should do some very serious time. He is a murderer. He took that kid's life for NO GOOD REASON. No good reason at all.  He never should have had a gun. This is exactly the kind of situation that points out why America needs strong gun control laws.  Private citizens should not be walking around with concealed hand guns, loaded and ready to shoot and kill.  The bastard never even identified himself to Trayvon as neighborhood watch.  It's just unbelieveable that people think what he did is okay.  Wait 'till they get in such a situation and some gun nut blows them away because he thinks their behavior is 'suspect.'  Anyone of us could end up like Trayvon because a gun nut just drooling and wetting himself to take the opportunity to be Matt Dillon or Wyat Earp!


----------



## Politico (Jul 12, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> According to Florida law they have the right to ask for lessor charges but the judge has to decide to allow it, it cannot be suggested by the prosecution.



Wrong.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 12, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



The mob used to take people down there to kill them, b/c in FL, no body, no murder.  So I can see how it would end up going overboard.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORqzaOFUCsg]Neal Mccoy Billy's Got His Beer Goggles On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Zimmerman has a dishonorable track record.



So do you. So you're saying if anyone is ever on your jury they should hold your internet antics against you. Check.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 12, 2013)

The more threads on see on zimm, the more and more I have to come to the conclusion that libs want riots.

why post bullshit like this and go on and on about things most of you know nothing about.


----------



## Politico (Jul 12, 2013)

I would be defending myself long before it got to head bashing.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



If you are attacked without provecation, yes. If you are say following someone and they felt threatened and encountered you, no.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 12, 2013)

Not enough choices to vote. Too vague.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Have they done away with the SYG law?


----------



## manifold (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



No.

But you said "He followed him with a gun. That is *all that matters*". 

That is not consistent with your previous argument where the SYG law was the basis for your opinion of guilt.

So again, did you change your mind?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

Early morning reading....

https://www.facebook.com/JudgeDebraNelson

And a video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8uzQtR3h7Q]Nancy snaps at Zimmerman friend: Honey, get in line! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Which is another interesting part of Zimmerman's story.

Because, he contends it wasn't working. So he brought a non-functioning flashlight into a very dark area to check for addresses.

And didn't make sure it was working when he got out of his truck.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



A lie is when you know that you aren't telling the truth. If you're simply repeating a lie and don't know it you're not exactly lying.

 I think you're repeating a media fabrication. Once the Obama Administration got involved nothing that the media reported could be trusted. Any reputable media source should be ashamed to be linked to the White House.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Early morning reading....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JudgeDebraNelson
> 
> ...



It's kind of sick how Taffe is making bank from his "friend's" troubles.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



His wife filled out the form. It was ruled not relevant to the trial.
Practice up on your "do you want fries with that?" routine.
The real world is too complicated for you.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 12, 2013)

​


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucking crazy for taking a mans ability to defend himself way. Your entire case is based on your hatred of ones ability to defend himself.
> ...



"crack down on it"
Don't you know by now that THE LAW in Florida allows exactly what Zimmerman did: defend himself against an attacker?
Go to the Legislature and change the law but "the'll have to crackdown on it hard" is an absurd claim.
Just who does the cracking down? Law enforcement? No, all they do is ENFORCE THE LAW.
Your vague and all over the map comments have no basis in reality.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



There was a struggle. A struggle that never should have taken place. A struggle that was initiated by the so-called victim. During a struggle things happen. If you want to claim that a 17 year old had such complete control of a grown man that he was completely helpless then you have shown that Trayvan was no child. Now if we're talking about a rainy night on a dark sidewalk it's highly possible that the defendant was able to get free enough to pull out his gun and shoot the perpetrator, in this case Trayvan Martin. If Trayvan had lived he would be named as the defendant in this case, not George Zimmerman. 

1. The gun was not down his pants but on his hip where he could reach it.
2. Trayvan was on top of the defendant and thus was the agressor.
3. The seriousness of the injuries after the fact do not matter. What they turned out to be is not relevant. At the time of the attack the victim in this case felt like he was about to be beaten to death. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbFsDUsR6-k]Rev Al Sharpton Speaking at Trayvon Martin Rally - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v49Tp8MyFY4]Trayvon Martin Rally - Sanford, Florida - March 22, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 12, 2013)

Am I wrong or did the prosecution LIE during their closing arguments?

The state's attorney told the jury yesterday that as Zimmerman was being handcuffed, he said to his neighbor who was on the phone with Zimmerman's wife, "Tell her I *killed *someone".  

That is a lie.

That neighbor had previously testified that Zimmerman has said "Tell her I *shot *someone".

Big frickin' difference!

The state basically claimed that the defendant confessed and that he lied to the police when he later claimed he didn't know if TM was dead or alive when he did no such thing!  That's outrageous!  

I can't believe the defense lawyers didn't object.  

Did anyone catch this?  Am I missing something?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.
> ...



Go ahead and walk up to anyone that looks at you funny and see how that works out for you.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



Depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



In a court of law someone's statements are considered fact until they are proven otherwise. And there is NO testimony on this case Zimmerman attacked Martin. The presumption of innocence is that Zimmerman NEVER attacked Martin until PROVEN otherwise.
Especially in Florida with the 2 conclusive presumptions of fact in a self defense case that favor a defendant:
1. The presumption that the defendant had a reasonable fear that deadly force was necessary, and
2. The presumption that the perpetrator intended to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.

Martin on top of Zimmerman fits both of those presumptions under Florida LAW as stated above.
Sorry this does not match your ideology but we are a nation OF THE LAW, not our beliefs and opinions.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Is it 'Self Defense' when the survivor of the fight is the one who started it?



No. They are the aggressor. At least IMO.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Am I wrong or did the prosecution LIE during their closing arguments?
> 
> The state's attorney told the jury yesterday that as Zimmerman was being handcuffed, he said to his neighbor who was on the phone with Zimmerman's wife, "Tell her I *killed *someone".
> 
> ...



i do not believe they can object during closing 

on the other hand if defense did not pick up on that right away

crowd source service did 

omara one way or the other is aware of it


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Am I wrong or did the prosecution LIE during their closing arguments?
> 
> The state's attorney told the jury yesterday that as Zimmerman was being handcuffed, he said to his neighbor who was on the phone with Zimmerman's wife, "Tell her I *killed *someone".
> 
> ...



You are correct.
Maybe defense will use it against the State?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Get ready to take  that and that and that, just like I have for suggesting same.   I raised two and they never had to walk to the convenience store in the dark alone.  Well, in the daylight either.  In this industrialized society teens have no use.  Time was when they were a great asset on the farms.  But now, there is really no place for them.  Doesn't matter how good your teens are, they are hated because they are teens.   Any parent who doesn't keep their teens under his/her thumb is not in touch with reality.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I agree.  A chance to walk not taken is a major factor.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> I think I agree.  A chance to walk not taken is a major factor.



Consider it like this.
I see you, walking alone at night, and I follow you, and demand to know what you are doing. You are frightened, and ignore me, trying to get away.
I continue to follow you, and you feel more threatened, like your life might be in danger.
In self defense, you turn around and hit me, and tell me to leave you alone. I pull out my gun and shoot you, and claim that my life was in danger, and therefore I had the right to shoot.

But if I hadn't followed you in the first place, the incidence wouldn't have occurred.

The situation with George and Trayvon could have been prevented - George didn't have to follow, but he chose to.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Am I wrong or did the prosecution LIE during their closing arguments?
> ...



I find that incredible.  He should be disbarred for such an outrage!  Is there no law preventing state prosecutors from lying in order to obtain a conviction?  Are they not under oath to tell the truth just like everyone else?

Shame!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



the state had several lies and lies by omission as well as hiding evidence favorable to the 
defense 

plus the judge has erred on several points some serious 

which will be reviewed after the conclusion of this trial


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I think I agree.  A chance to walk not taken is a major factor.
> ...



Being able to have made a better decsion does not make you criminally liable for the results, unless the results are criminal. Also, according to the evidence in the trial so far, zimmerman had given up his pursuit. At that point Martin becomes the pursuer. 

An altercation starts when "fighting words" are used, or physical force is initiated. You dont have the right to pop someone following you unless you feel in iminent danger.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



Say you are following the law, following someone in your neighborhood who you think is suspicious.. then suddenly you get hit with a punch that breaks your nose and then that person who broke your nose is on top of you beating on you repeatedly...

yes.. you do have a right to defend yourself.. even if you called that person a punk and they called you a cracker


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

The answer is yes.

If I call you an ignorant liberal douchebag, and you attack me for it and then I have to shoot you it is self-defense. I started it but you don't have the right to assault me for it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I think I agree.  A chance to walk not taken is a major factor.
> ...



Punching someone because you are paranoid is not self defense. Trayvon wasn't scared. Trayvon walked right up to George's truck. You'll find this out when the jury brings back it's verdict.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 12, 2013)

Question, why hasn't the judge dismissed the case yet due to Obama/Holder/DOJ sticking their noses in this dilemma? She is aware of this, isn't she?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> And if the cops tell you to only watch and not make physical contact with the person doing nothing wrong is wrong?



Being told not to and being told you don't have to are 2 different things


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Exactly. Martin was home free, but decided he was so angry that he went back and confronted GZ.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 12, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If I were in a neighbor hood watch program, I would not try forcible detainer if told by police not to do so.
> ...



NOW you're just being ridiculous.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Question, why hasn't the judge dismissed the case yet due to Obama/Holder/DOJ sticking their noses in this dilemma? She is aware of this, isn't she?



Ask Angela Corey and Holder. It was their idea


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I wouldn't be so sure. I don't have faith in a jury in cases like this. I feel that they will look for something, anything to charge him with.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Question, why hasn't the judge dismissed the case yet due to Obama/Holder/DOJ sticking their noses in this dilemma? She is aware of this, isn't she?



The judge isn't going to dismiss the case. She wants the albatross around someone else's neck when he walks away a free man. (Either from acquittal or appeal)


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



They may feel like they have to go the manslaughter route just to please the natives.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Early morning reading....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JudgeDebraNelson



Laughing out loud!   If she knew what that that fancy fb thing was, somebody would be in trouble.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



According to the Code of Professional Ethics a lawyer must 'fervently' represent his client.  However, perpetrating a fraud upon the court is against the rules.  They are not sworn in at each trial, but rather must take the Admission Oath when they are admitted to their state Bar.  Here is Florida's:



> Oath of Admission to the Florida Bar:
> 
> I do solemnly swear:
> 
> ...



Florida Bar Oath | jacksonville.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Punk ass ****** meets deserved end.
> ...



That's MISTER "one of you guys" to you, bub.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



Is it your opinion then, that any participant in a fist fight has the right to shoot or stab any other participant?

Do you feel also that when someone is shot and dies, and the shooter is the only living witness... That we should accept the shooter's recollection of events as absolute? 

People keep trying to make this about race.  It's not.  This is a case of gun nuts propping up gun nuts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Early morning reading....
> ...



She is a public figure.  It is legal to parody her.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hustler_Magazine_v._Falwell


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Bernie ( may God take his voice away ) based his entire closing on the insinuations that Zimmerman lied and was therefor guilty. Mr. Stamina knows this and will surgical point out the lies that B committed while calling George a liar.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



That prosecutor should therefore be disbarred.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



yes after omara finishes today 

there will be sad angry faces on cnn and hln

--LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



I agree.  Anyone may write the Florida bar about him.  Even you, if you so choose.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



as a minimum


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 12, 2013)

I believe if attacked you have the right to defend yourself.  I don't think if you provoke a fight that you have the right to shoot the person your fighting when you start losing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



They should also nail him with...

*



			I will abstain from all offensive personality
		
Click to expand...

*

... for his repetitive screaming of the curse words George used. Once or twice should have been enough, not the 31 times Bernie did it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> I believe if attacked you have the right to defend yourself.  I don't think if you provoke a fight that you have the right to shoot the person your fighting when you start losing.



Following someone is not provoking fight. If it were I could legitimately beat the shit out of everyone standing behind me in a checkout line.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I just heard the Jury is requesting poker chips and 3 decks of cards !


----------



## pinqy (Jul 12, 2013)

The basic guidelines are:
If you start the assault (which does not have to include physical violence), you are the aggressor and have no right to self defense UNLESS...your victim escalates the level of force or tries to resume the fight after you make an attempt to leave. Then you do have a right to self defense.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

*final jury instructions*

in case no one has seen it

http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/Zimmerman_Final_Jury_Instructions.pdf

STATEMENT OF CHARGE
George Zimmerman, the defendant in this case, has been accused of the crime of 
Second Degree Murder.

In this case, George Zimmerman is accused of Second Degree Murder.
A killing that is excusable or was committed by the use of justifiable deadly force is 
lawful.
If you find Trayvon Martin was killed by George Zimmerman, you will then consider the 
circumstances surrounding the killing in deciding if the killing was Murder in the Second 
Degree or was Manslaughter, or whether the killing was excusable or resulted from justifiable 
use of deadly force. 
JUSTIFIABLE HOMICIDE
The killing of a human being is justifiable and lawful if necessarily done while resisting 
an attempt to murder or commit a felony upon George Zimmerman, or to commit a felony in 
any dwelling house in which George Zimmerman was at the time of the attempted killing.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

pinqy said:


> The basic guidelines are:
> If you start the assault (which does not have to include physical violence), you are the aggressor and have no right to self defense UNLESS...your victim escalates the level of force or tries to resume the fight after you make an attempt to leave. Then you do have a right to self defense.



Zimmerman was on his way back to his truck ( leaving ). Martin RETURNED to confront and fight.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> ​



It is if the guy who ends up dead is black.  Ask the Republicans.  They'll tell you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



But white people will use the system, like filing bar complaints, opposing Nelson when she is up for reelection, etc, etc, etc.....  Cuz that's what we do.  We, after all, DID create this system.  Just bear that in mind.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I didn't know who Bill Ayers was until the right wingers lame attempt to connect him to Obama.  All the garbage about Ayers mentoring Obama is ludicrous and merely a smear against a black guy who become president.

Speaking of Ted Kennedy, what about Laura Bush and her boyfriend? Or John McCain and the Forrestal?  There are plenty of deaths on both sides.  But with the exception of Zimmerman and Laura Bush, no one actually went out looking to kill someone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Reviewed by who?  I don't think anything will come of it.  Unless there's something Stamina can file and pursue.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




The judiciary polices its own.  They are taught in baby judge school when they don't know something to bluster and blow and fake it, so I don't think the judiciary will take her on.  The voters might though.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> The answer is yes.
> 
> If I call you an ignorant liberal douchebag, and you attack me for it and then I have to shoot you it is self-defense. I started it but you don't have the right to assault me for it.



What if you call me an ignorant liberal douchebag, I walk away, you follow me, and when I ask you why you're following me you reach for a gun? 

Do _I_ have a right to defend MYself?


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> ...



I wish you fuckers would stop on the abortion thing.  Republicans just dropped food stamps from the farm subsidy bill.  They want kids to go hungry.  Republicans only like the children of rich people.  Everyone else, fuck 'em.  You know it.  I know it.  Republicans prove it with their actions.  Helping Americans is "socialism".  Once they are born, Republicans feel they have done their jobs.  If kids suffer and die from disease or starvation, so what?  Who cares?  Not the GOP.

And look at the recent threads on Wal Mart.  Cut minimum wage AND food stamps?  Work for slave wages and hope you can afford enough to eat?  Come on.  Republicans want to cut disaster relief.  Screw over Americans.  Get tax cuts to billionaires.  These people are fucking savages.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > The basic guidelines are:
> ...



Yes that's what *he* says... The one far-fetched narrative that would indeed make it self defense.

Why do you accept it as fact?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



They're going into the circular file.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Because that's what a reasonable person would do and there is nothing to contradict it. If Martin was afraid he had a safe home to go to. He chose to return to confront Zimmerman.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



OK.  MISTER Racist Fuck.  You represent.  I have to admire your "honesty" about what a slime ball you are.  Why can't you get more of your ilk to agree with you in public they way the do in private?  Well, keep working on them.  Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child".  I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...




This actually is a real concern.

The level of violent crimes committed by George Zimmerman has been going up with each iteration.

And he revels in beating the system.

He may be a sociopath.

And could well become a serial killer.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm sure of it.  Maybe the voters will remember.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 12, 2013)

All good questions.  The devil remains in the details, the truth, and whose story is believed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Hopefully someone has to run opposing though.  That doesn't happen a lot.

Okay I'm ofuckingficially jaded.

Shit.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

If lying is suddenly the focus of the case why didn't Mr. Stamina impeach Crump ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



the sanctions are still floating around 

if found guilty 

there are plenty of issues as well 

take the texts for example 

the judge can not have it both ways 

she originally "authenticated"  martins cell phone for the state 

then when defense came to bat she claimed the phone  not authenticated 


i read that this is not only a reversible error 

but one that the DCA would acquit  zimmerman for


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



im not sure of that the DCA intervened on her already


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> If lying is suddenly the focus of the case why didn't Mr. Stamina impeach Crump ?



crump has been pretty low key these days


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



If it goes to DCA it will be a different story, I agree, and there's plenty to support that.  If it goes the other way with verdict we'll have to be satisfied with that justice because it will end there.

Is she ruling on the sanctions when the jury is out or when?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > If lying is suddenly the focus of the case why didn't Mr. Stamina impeach Crump ?
> ...



I think the defense tried to avoid racial conflict by not going after him and his crimes.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



crump is future use 

in the lawsuits yet to come


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sunshine is absolutely right. Read back our posts.

Something would have to be filed with dca for any action.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i dont think so but maybe 

i dont think west is going to let it go


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



no not really 

if zimmerman is found not guilty 

the bar would be the next step


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



And he shouldn't.  She said they would take it back up later in trial.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

*-zimmerman live-*

Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He can file an appeal based on 'abuse of discretion' by the judge.  Happens all the time.  Few are acquitted.  Only if the decision would have changed the outcome of the case.  Not as punishment for the judge.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

*question*

did anyone count how many times 

the bernster said 

F ing punks


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i did get to see wests reaction to the state 

attempting to add another charge 

--LOL


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So Martin jogs off around the corner and Zimmerman comes running up after him and Martin doesn't hear any of this, even though he's alerted to Zimmerman's presence earlier?  No, I dont think so.
Martin was only 17 so it is easy to imagine he didnt have a long record.

The dna evidence was clearly screwed up by both the rain and the police at the scene.  We've had testimony to that effect.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *question*
> 
> did anyone count how many times
> 
> ...



I think Ilar did. It's on here somewhere.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *question*
> 
> did anyone count how many times
> 
> ...



Yes I did.

He said f'n punks 10 times, and also played it on tape once, and put it in his power point twice.

Also he said assholes 11 times, on tape twice and on screen 3 times.

M'fer was said once by Bernie and once on tape.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Evidence Cutie in the house!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



I realize now that since you're black you aren't the brightest bulb.  But unless you have some kind of conflicting evidence there is no reason to doubt Zimmerman's story.  If you bring something to contradict it we can talk. But you have nothing.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


He is hardly a "known liar" any more than you are.  Actually less.
Good point on the DNA test for Zimmerman's side.  Maybe they really aren't his mother and uncle.


----------



## pinqy (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > The basic guidelines are:
> ...



If this is true, then at that point Martin would be the aggressor and Zimmerman would have self defense.  Unless, of course, he threatened Martin with his gun, which is an escalation or force and would make Zimmermant the aggressor.

Note that I'm not taking any sides or arguing what really happened...just pointing out general concepts.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You're deflecting.  That Zimmerman went looking for Martin (not "pursued) is not at issue.  I want to know how you think they encountered each other before the fatal shooting.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *question*
> ...



thanks


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

i like the cut outs in the background


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr. Stamina starting off charming the ladies.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Dillo - did you have to get up at the quack of dawn to be here?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Wild About Trial on line poll...

Poll: Not Guilty (62%, 367 Votes) 
Guilty - Manslaughter (29%, 174 Votes) 
Guilty - Second Degree Murder (9%, 51 Votes)


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> > George Zimmerman claimed Trayvon Martin attacked first in account to cops - NYPOST.com
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Excellent example of evidence with counter evidence. But Martin's girlfriend has serious ethical issues.  She clearly lied somewhere in there.  She isn't too bright.  Whether she misheard, whether she made stuff up, or whether she out and out lied after being coached is subject to debate.
It brings up reasonable doubt.  Advantage: Zimmerman.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

And here we go ladies and gentlemen. Mark O'Mara is ready to send Zimmerman to freedom. Looks like the defense has brought in 2 life-size cutout mannekins, which they'll show standing next to one another to show the size differences between TM and GZ on that night. O'Mara is being so professional.


----------



## editec (Jul 12, 2013)

One cannot SHAME people who have no remorse, and one cannot embarrass people without honor.

Nobody cares about other's outrage, except in the case of TROLLS who post inflammatory things_ just to outrage people._


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Pinky ring and sunglasses.

Mmmmmmhmmm


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Manslaughter- TEN YEARS!!
> ...



How could he be charged with involuntary manslaughter when he intentionally shot Martin?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

First drink of tasty court water!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

Look how many people live in DC, they don't seem to have a problem living next to Barack drone strike against kids Obama






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Obama did

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Pinky ring and sunglasses.
> 
> Mmmmmmhmmm



Pace yourself


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Tasty court water in the house!  I think that sounds like acrylic and not glass.  Wet grass sound/dry grass sound.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> First drink of tasty court water!



We've been together too long we're thinking with the same brain.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

Judge is already interrupting O'Mara who is explaining to the jury how important it is to use common sense, especially in everyday life. Unbelievable


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Team Tampon arrives late.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



voluntary manslaughter


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > First drink of tasty court water!
> ...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Look how many people live in DC, they don't seem to have a problem living next to Barack drone strike against kids Obama
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



And I am sure that folks like you were upset when Reagan ordered the bombing that killed Gaddafi's daughter, right?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...





> Voluntary manslaughter describes a homicide intentionally committed while in the midst of a provocation. The prosecutor must show a sudden, unexpected event or circumstance serving as a provocation. As a result of the provocation, the defendant must have felt a temporary anger, heat of passion, or emotion that immediately resulted in an intent to kill or an intent to commit the act that resulted in the victim's death. - See more at: Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw



Self defense is still a defense here.  That's a non starter.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Or how high do Conservatives hold Orlando Bosch, or Mitt Romney?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

pinqy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > pinqy said:
> ...



Appreciate it but general concepts have been gone over a gazillion times. Look at the size of the thread.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Now Ben Crump committed crimes?  Everybody but Georgie committed crimes..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Stamina has fancy words.   I like fancy words.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



yes 

if the jury finds it is self defense 

that applies to all charges 

and it is over


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

My son told me that the concept is "lesser included charges" I didn't watch a minute of the trial so I don't know if that's the case here

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



yes that is possible


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

Trayvon's Daddy just showed up late. I bet Sybrina Fulton whispers "This is why I divorced you!"


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

O'Mara looks old today like he's picking up the slack for his partner West.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Stamina knows about history and justice.  I like history and justice.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you like bullshit too?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Stamina knows about history and justice.  I like history and justice.



during jury selection 

jurors thanked omara for his history lessons about law


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Look how many people live in DC, they don't seem to have a problem living next to Barack drone strike against kids Obama
> ...



Well, you certainly aren't upset about Obama doing it now. Clearly you're trying to pin Frank because you're a hypocrite too. Deflection!

-100 for Shallow.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Hey Sarah--how's your hammer hanging this AM ?

Crump pulled some shady stuff---lies were presented as the truth. Little stuff like that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> O'Mara looks old today like he's picking up the slack for his partner West.



You'd have bad days too if you'd been up for weeks slaying the dragon.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Do you like bullshit too?



oooooo I love it. People really don't understand just how good bullshit can be.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

In yo face Bernster!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Perhaps a jury member will argue that Z could or should have defended himself with fighting back with his fists but in the heat of passion was angered and used his gun instead, making it manslaughter.  In essence, "you don't bring a gun to a fist fight,"
Just a possible argument for manslaughter.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like bullshit too?
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

The court has a crummy easel.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



obviously you don't understand the meaning of "don't bring a gun to a fist fight "


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Stamina has Burden of Proof visual aids.  I like visual aids.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like bullshit too?
> ...



I like it better when you call it verbal judo.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

omara puts the self defense chart in guys face 

--LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Maybe one or more of the women jurors don't understand that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The court has a crummy easel.



More budget cuts.

Do you have any big sticks left over from your scaping you can donate so they can make a new one?


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well suppose Martin jogs off to avoid trouble, but Zimmerman follows yelling negative things.  Martin gets offended enough to stand his ground.  From the call Zimmerman clearly thought Martin was a punk and guilty of something.  

I think there is some part of the confrontation that Zimmerman isn't telling.  A kid with no history of violence is unlikely to just attack some guy for looking at him.  And speaking of records, Zimmermans isn't exactly clean when it comes to violence.  So if Zimmerman is leaving something out it can't be something that would work in his favor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The court has a crummy easel.
> ...



I sent them some really nice 4 & 5 foot sticks in the bundle.


They never even sent a thank you note.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ingrates.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

First half hour update:

M O'M hasn't cussed at the jury ladies yet.

He has taken 7 drinks of tasty court water.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That doesn't sound good--parents using the $ for their personal expenses.

Zimmerman's wife used money that was donated, too and much was made of that.

Sanford must be a suburb of Orlando. They said this occurred in a townhome community--thinking that people had financial struggles.

I don't know. Their grief is genuine and that seems to help families in many cases.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Martin did have history of violence. He got in fights. He liked to fight. He wanted to learn more about fighting.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Upset about what?

I went to a protest concerning the Iraq war..which was the AUMF. I am against that.

That's the exact legislation Obama is operating under.

It should be repealed.

And it should have never been passed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Dean, you shouldn't be so ignorant


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Stamina is smoooooooth.

I'm so relieved to not be screeched at today.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> First half hour update:
> 
> M O'M hasn't cussed at the jury ladies yet.
> 
> He has taken 7 drinks of tasty court water.



There's smiles smooth and stamina in the magical tasty court water.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Uh oh the powerpoint word.

Hope Stamina has the latest version.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

O'Mara just brought up the fact that ALL the people caught doing burglaries in the neighborhood were young black males. He stated he will lecture about race in a moment. Watch the media go nuts over this.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

hehehe--Mr Smooth does a good impression of Bernie.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Uh oh the powerpoint word.
> 
> Hope Stamina has the latest version.



Judge Mope looked confused when he said PowerPoint.

You can't install that on a VIC-20.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

O'Mara is absolutely kicking the shit out of this closing. Damn good lawyer!


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Ok what proof is there he got in fights?  Liking fighting doesn't mean much.   Lots of people like UFC.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Love the "in your face" challenges to John Guy!!!

You KNOW the jurors will be waiting for those questions to be answered when Guy gets up for his rebuttal closing.  

Love, love, love!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

He used Foxy's excellent point.

Smooth Stamina has all the bases covered.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

M O'M has rich neighbors. They have a pool boy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

"Mr Guy screams, Mr de la Rionda screams, George didn't scream"


ZING!!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Smooth Stamina said "effing punks"  much easier on us ladies gentle blossom ears.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Smooth Stamina said "effing punks"  much easier on us ladies gentle blossom ears.



he is pointing out rather nicely 

just how absurd the states case is


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Smooth Stamina said "effing punks"  much easier on us ladies gentle blossom ears.
> ...



This isn't the coulda-maybe-you decide, this is the This Is What Happened.

Far easier to understand and verdict This Is What Happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

In yo face again Bernster and Guy!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Smooth Stamina said "effing punks"  much easier on us ladies gentle blossom ears.



gentle blossom ears


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> in yo face again bernster and guy!



--lol


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Shredded state narrative!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

I am enjoying a nice breakfast of Shredded State's Case.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

The police operator said let me know if the suspect does anything else --twice.


You can't watch him if you don't follow him.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> In yo face again Bernster and Guy!



"But, but, but....Zimmerman didn't know the street name....durrrrrr....fucking punks....asshooooles!" ~ Bernie

Good morning all!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

morning Wharfrat.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it just me or does Tracy Martin looks sick and Sybrina Fulton looks livid?

Both are seeing the truth, I think, and are handling it differently.

Interesting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Is it just me or does Tracy Martin looks sick and Sybrina Fulton looks livid?
> 
> Both are seeing the truth, I think, and are handling it differently.
> 
> Interesting.



It's not just you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Is it just me or does Tracy Martin looks sick and Sybrina Fulton looks livid?
> 
> Both are seeing the truth, I think, and are handling it differently.
> 
> Interesting.



Are there other people in the courtroom?  I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *-zimmerman live-*
> 
> Watch George Zimmerman Live Stream | WildAboutTrial.com



FoxNews is streaming it too. I have both running right now. FNC is 4 or 5 seconds behind WAT.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

There's a block of concrete in da house. -?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Here comes the animation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The police operator said let me know if the suspect does anything else --twice.
> 
> 
> You can't watch him if you don't follow him.



something that maybe our Trayvon fans need to hear a million times.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Here comes the animation.



under his breath omara said 

if it works 

whats the odds in that 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Smooth Stamina knows how to do his own 'puter.  I know how to do my own 'puter.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There's a block of concrete in da house. -?



Yuppers--the dummy is going get it's head smashed in


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Is it just me or does Tracy Martin looks sick and Sybrina Fulton looks livid?
> 
> Both are seeing the truth, I think, and are handling it differently.
> 
> Interesting.



Probably sick from thinking about how much money they may have to give back and wondering how they'll ever come up with it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Uh oh GD technology anyhow!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Is it 'Self Defense' when the survivor of the fight is the one who started it?
> ...



It's not just your opinion.  It is the truth - the crux of the issue here.  Had he not followed - there would have been no run in with Martin.  Martin was upset about being followed - he reacted to it.  

It was an act of negligence.  It's manslaughter.

I think the reason people cannot bring themselves to admit that is they are 1) emotionally involved instead of emotionally detached 2)  they are looking at it from a political pov.  I think certain groups are making it into a political issue but the bottom line is it was all over a bad decision to follow someone instead of allowing police to follow him later on. 

I have friends who are mad at me over this and thought I was caving to black public opinion.  That is ridiculous.  I have been very outspoken about charging the Black Panthers and prosecuting for incitement to murder and putting a bounty on Zimmermans head..

Wrong is wrong even when everyone says it is right and right is right even if everyone says it is wrong.  It is what it is.  

The President and DOJ were very wrong to get involved with this case. It is probably the most unpresidential thing he has done since being sworn in.  A real disgrace.  imo. 

- Jeri


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Judge Mope is amazed at the graphics. Her VIC-20 can't do that.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Following someone you think is engaging in criminal activities is not negligence. negligence involves a willful disregard for an established procedure that directly results in harm to someone. Examples of criminal negligence is ignoring safety protocols like not re-using crane cable when it is frayed, not following someone around.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol my messenger is lit up with all my girl friends texting how much they love Stamina's demeanor and style.

I didnt even instigate anything.

Random consensus


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Tasty court water in the house!  I think that sounds like acrylic and not glass.  Wet grass sound/dry grass sound.



wet acryric sound s.o.u.n.d./dry grass sound s.o.u.n.d.
Fixed it for you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

If looks could kill, Angie would have M O'M laying on the floor face down clutching his chest.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

Ha! Baldie doesn't look too happy right about now.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


No, I haven't changed my mind. Given that Martin had a right to defend himself the fact that Zimmerman went after him is all that matters.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Lol my messenger is lit up with all my girl friends texting how much they love Stamina's demeanor and style.
> 
> I didnt even instigate anything.
> 
> Random consensus



 I guess your observations and taste have been validated.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

They're going to take a break already? At least I can plug in the laptop in the same room as the big screen


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

He  should start taking again before the end.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Lol my messenger is lit up with all my girl friends texting how much they love Stamina's demeanor and style.
> ...



More important

It's an all woman jury.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

At the 15 minute recess, Mark's score is...


Assholes = 3
"f'n punks" = 1
Shit = 1
Tasty water sips = 16


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Judge Mope is using the 15 minute break to call around and try to find an Intellivision to replace her VIC-20


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 
You are dashing all my hopes of becoming an attorney.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Stay away from the Bernster and Manass approach and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If you're bald, be bald. Don't leave a bat shaped tuft of hair on your forehead like Manass either.


Janet Napolitano about to resign.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


If I understand you correctly, you're saying Zimmerman won't be accepted. If that's the case, I disagree, look at the acceptance he's received from RW USMBers, he'll not only be accepted, but embraced. It's the same on every board, or website...no different than what the RW morons on here post. That is assuming he gets away Scot free. Were he to get convicted of something, and do time then get out, then yes, I agree with what you're saying. If I'm understanding you correctly that is.



CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd be more comfortable living next to Zimmerman than next to Deany


See what I mean?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 12, 2013)

O'Mara has left the jury with the same (similar) question I have asked here.  Where was Trayvon between the time he disappeared and the time he reappeared?  O'Mara has expanded the time he was missing to about 4 minutes, whereas I had used 2 minutes.  Either way, it was time enough for Martin to get home, especially if he was "running", as his girlfriend testified.

But no!  Trayvon reappeared close to where he had disappeared...looking for a fight.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Sitting in silence for 4 minutes ask what evidence we have of what TM was doing. Brilliance!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



That's right. People that do that look like they have a photo of Uranus on their heads.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

George better cool it on smiling at the lawyer babe. His wife is right behind him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Awesome lawyer advice right there


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd be more comfortable living next to Zimmerman than next to Deany


 

I wouldn't want to live next to either one.  They are both liberal democrats.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> If you're bald, be bald. Don't leave a bat shaped tuft of hair on your forehead like Manass either.
> 
> 
> Janet Napolitano about to resign.



Legally Bald Eagle taking notes.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

roger bannister--4 min mile


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

MOM does not remember Roger Bannister?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Well Zimmerman lost sight of Martin.  That's established.  So it is unlikely he would run after him yelling negative things at someone he can't see.  And no one heard him yelling.  So the scenario is unproven.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> The more threads on see on zimm, the more and more I have to come to the conclusion that libs want riots.
> 
> why post bullshit like this and go on and on about things most of you know nothing about.


Ya know, I, too, am beginning to wonder whether this is the case.

Liberals are the ones threatening riots; liberals are the ones justifying riots; liberals are the ones that are doing everything but actually calling for riots.

If it comes down to that, they may get what they wish for.

If Blacks riot, it will be mostly in their own neighborhoods, burning-down their own stores and houses; overturning and burning their own cars; getting their own people shot.

They won't be rioting in White neighborhoods; too far to go, in most cases; too many guns in the hands of residents in most cases; too many cops to allow that to happen in most cases.

Besides... that's why God invented the National Guard... to throw a ring of steel around a rioting neighborhood, to roll tanks and APCs down the streets, and to put hundreds or thousands of highly-motivated soldiers with automatic weapons and vehicle-mounted .50 caliber machine guns and a martial law decree and a shoot-to-kill order - all put into play on the streets simultaneously - in order to seal-off those neighborhoods, make the locals $hit their pants and to calm down and start behaving themselves again.

Happens every time things get overly tense.

Every time.

Perhaps it's another form of Liberal -sanctioned Population (Birth) Control?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Just spit coffee all over my laptop!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Don't blame me. you found the photo.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> roger bannister--4 min mile



Trivia grand master flash.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I want the joke!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I yield to Ernie on that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Good mornin all.  I've been watching but just now had opportunity to log on.   O'mara is doing a good job of dismantling the case.  I'm just praying that he keeps it simple.  I no longer fear that he could muddy the waters by giving the prosecution an opening for rebuttal.  He hasn't so far and I don't now think he will.

So far the most compelling piece of evidence was that four minutes that Trayvon had to get away.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

O'Mara just called Bernie out for his "Killed a man" lie.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



New photo of Uranus released by NASA!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It's only OK when Obama kills kids


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

So the 4 minute pause was to illustrate the time gap--Trayvon could have gone home but  didn't.

So much that I seemed to have missed --relying on the media. 

The commentary here is better. Thanx for that.

hehehe--Now they are getting to the point Greta made last night. 'I shot someone' not 'I killed someone'.

'Don't ever come back to us with a case like this...'

good point.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

The "I just killed someone" Bernster lie vs "I shot someone" was just fixed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> MOM does not remember Roger Bannister?



Stamina does not remember Roger Bannister.  I don't know who Roger Bannister is.

<scroogle>  That was 1954.  Yeah I don't remember that.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL, one time my secretary was on the phone talking to her teenage daughter and I heard her say:



> First make sure the fire is out



For some reason I started laughing hysterically.  I then made up a list of telephone conversations you never want to have with your teenager... high on the list was:



> I don't care about the car, is everyone ok?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




NASA found the photo.


----------



## Erand7899 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Whatever in the world do year-old stories (in the OP) about Zimmermann's former bull$hitting have to do with whether or not he's guilty of anything but self-defense in the Murder Trial currently underway?
> 
> The answer, of course, is: nothing.
> 
> ...



The problem is that the jury is not unaware of the politics surrounding this show trial, and might just bring in a lesser charge in an attempt to satisfy the Black community.  

If the judge had any judiciial character at all, she would have ended this case when the prosecution ended.  Politics is trumping justice in the Zimmerman case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



And that photo is sheer poetry.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Destroying state's narrative!!!!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > MOM does not remember Roger Bannister?
> ...



 Is that pseudo blonde the evidence girl ?


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well nobody other than the killer was there so every scenario is unproven.  My point is that nobody without some political or other influence can have a strong opinion on this case.  What happened is very unclear.  I see the shooting is far away from Martins car so anything could have happened.  Pro gun people are certain it's self defense.  Others are sure Martin was gunned down because he's a minority.  I think nobody should be sure of anything.  The jurors have a difficult job.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice powerpoint.  Powerpoint to be used in presentation not to make audience read when you run out of things to screech about.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

Z's lawyer just told a bald faced lie about Z being offered to be part of the Citizen's on Patrol and get a free cop car with yellow lights. The program offers no such thing. You may either use a bike or a horse. Too bad the jurors don't have access to google to verify his claims.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Here is Evidence Cutie talking to West.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



No.  If it is unclear then the jurors must acquit.  The burden is on the state to prove its case.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > MOM does not remember Roger Bannister?
> ...



I was 5 and I remember. It was a real big deal back then, like breaking the sound barrier or Sputnik. There really wasn't that much going on back then.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

do you know the stucco man?
the stucco man
the stucco man

Mr Smooth had a chance to sing but showed restraint.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Shhhhh evidence girl belongs to Rat.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well you blew it now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> Well nobody other than the killer was there so every scenario is unproven.  My point is that nobody without some political or other influence can have a strong opinion on this case.  What happened is very unclear.  I see the shooting is far away from Martins car so anything could have happened.  Pro gun people are certain it's self defense.  Others are sure Martin was gunned down because he's a minority.  I think nobody should be sure of anything.  The jurors have a difficult job.



The thing is, in the old Republic - which I still cling to, if there was no proof, then the accused is innocent.

Before race was the determining factor, we required the prosecution to PROVE the guilt of the defendant.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

cop wannabe

that needed to be addressed. His uncle is a sheriff's deputy and father a magistrate judge--it seemed likely that LE terminology was the norm in conversations and he had taken courses. 

or he could have watched LE --


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


 
That horse has already left the barn, lol.

I was just kidding about the attorney thing. I'm too old to start yet another career.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2013)

O'Mara is dismantling the state's case bit by bit.   I was hoping he would pick up on that lie by the prosecutor as to what GZ said to his neighbor who was going to call the wife.  I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 12, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Among them, this is a serious charge for which life may be imposed; the evidence against him is strong; he has been charged with one prior crime, for which he went through a pre-trial diversion program, and has had an injunction lodged against him for domestic violence.
> ...



True Avatar but lets not forget that an internet pic of Trayvon shirtless has been used by the Repub media to suggest guilt or wrong doing or some kind also.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I was merely determining who was who------unfortunately I don't have a messenger that lights up and tell me this stuff.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever in the world do year-old stories (in the OP) about Zimmermann's former bull$hitting have to do with whether or not he's guilty of anything but self-defense in the Murder Trial currently underway?
> ...


Perhaps.

The jury consists of six women; five White, one a Minority (not sure which).

In any event, we're about to find out.

Oh, and, I've got a five-spot burnin' a hole in my pocket, that says there will be no White Riots in the unlikely event that Zimmermann is found guilty or something or another.

Don't know about the Hispanics, but I don't think they have a history of burning their own neighborhoods to the same extent and with the same frequency which Black Folk have managed to accomplish.

Then again, Hispanic Folk don't have fat-cat professional riot-instigators like Jackson or Sharpton to egg 'em on.


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 12, 2013)

If he is convicted he will get a new trial simply because of the obvious bias of the judge.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



noo  not that one --the one in the background now


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No, she doesn't have anything to do with evidence. I think she's their computer girl.


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2013)

It never did make sense to me.  Someone with a gun in a holster, down the back of their pants, covered by their shirt and jacket and laying on their back on top of the gun.  With someone straddeling them and sitting on their chest.  
They have to get the gun while their head is being hit and against the cement and their face being punched.  Once they get the gun out, they have to disengage the safety.
And supposedly the guy doing the punching didn't ever notice the gun?  

Can some right winger explain how this works?  Zimmerman showing where the gun was?

http://strata-sphere.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/gz_reenact_2.jpg


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh boy. Its Christmas in July! O'Mara is in a cool, calm, and collected way, destroying the states case!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Going witness by witness and telling what happened and using evidence. Far cry from State's case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

That's one of Wests daughters.  He has two blondes that always sit in first or second.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> If he is convicted he will get a new trial simply because of the obvious bias of the judge.


Agreed... seems entirely likely.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




then I got dibs on computer girl. No conflicting fantasies


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Z's lawyer just told a bald faced lie about Z being offered to be part of the Citizen's on Patrol and get a free cop car with yellow lights. The program offers no such thing. You may either use a bike or a horse. Too bad the jurors don't have access to google to verify his claims.



Zimmerman's lawyers are cute in that way.

They introduce conjecture and other things that have nothing to do with the case.

Like the one where a "slim jim" was found in the bushes 5 days after the murder.

Or constantly insisting that Zimmerman's head was "slammed into the cement".

Or constantly showing the pictures of his face and head with blood on them.

Or displaying that Zimmerman had his holster in the front.

It's "cute" but I think it's not going to work.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You might be right, but he's not getting any support from me.  He was the adult and the incident happened because he was wrong and thought Martin was a criminal.  To me there is a good chance he did bad things.  So I'll accept whatever the jury decides, but I think anyone strongly behind him has some political reason.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Uh oh, Zimmerman not only lost 1 point but about 50 points.

O'Mara just said, "If you ask me about a call with my wife...", all the women on the jury hearts just dropped and now they are going to punish Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Going witness by witness and telling what happened and using evidence. Far cry from State's case.



A stark contrast, no amount of connivance will stop this now.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Z's lawyer just told a bald faced lie about Z being offered to be part of the Citizen's on Patrol and get a free cop car with yellow lights. The program offers no such thing. You may either use a bike or a horse. Too bad the jurors don't have access to google to verify his claims.
> ...


I dunno....sequestering the jury means they have no way of knowing if the lawyer is lying or not. Seems a travesty of justice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Brunette up front to the left of the court reporter? That's more my speed. Never was into blonds.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

He's almost mocking the states case. As he should, the states case was a disaster.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Going witness by witness and telling what happened and using evidence. Far cry from State's case.


 

Evidence!!!!!!!!

You know it's not polite to use words everyone doesn't understand without presenting the definition.

The Skittles munchers get upset.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

granted, I watched only minutes of the  assorted analyses of the day in court last night

I never heard much about the  proposed charge of child abuse--that still gets me.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> He's almost mocking the states case. As he should, the states case was a disaster.



He did mock them. He said don't ever bring this weak ass shit to the jury again.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Uh oh, Zimmerman not only lost 1 point but about 50 points.
> 
> O'Mara just said, "If you ask me about a call with my wife...", all the women on the jury hearts just dropped and now they are going to punish Zimmerman.



how so?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > this entire trial is a farce about race and punishing white people for what happened 200 years ago.
> ...



OJ killed two white people and the black jury set him free.   It works both ways, clown boy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That's one of Wests daughters.  He has two blondes that always sit in first or second.



Nope. Here are West's daughters.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh, Zimmerman not only lost 1 point but about 50 points.
> ...



General consensus of the ladies is that O'Mara is "cute".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> You might be right, but he's not getting any support from me.  He was the adult and the incident happened because he was wrong and thought Martin was a criminal.  To me there is a good chance he did bad things.  So I'll accept whatever the jury decides, but I think anyone strongly behind him has some political reason.



My reason is absolutely political; I seek a return to the use of the Constitution as the governing document of the country. I support jurisprudence based on the prosecution proving their case, rather than by incitement of a mob using the corrupt press.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Uh oh, Zimmerman not only lost 1 point but about 50 points.
> 
> O'Mara just said, "If you ask me about a call with my wife...", all the women on the jury hearts just dropped and now they are going to punish Zimmerman.



I don't know... I am sure there are lots of lonely housewives  who would still like to examine MO'M's  briefs... just saying.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of Wests daughters.  He has two blondes that always sit in first or second.
> ...



Someone cloud and arrow the blonde you're talking about in the other one.  I can't arrow on the phone.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> 
> Regardless of the controversy, George Zimmerman killed what the law considers a "child". I suspect George will probably walk.
> 
> ...


 

Deanie, you wouldn't live next to him?  He's one of yours.

An Obamabot.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



what Zimmerman did is totally consistent with self defense.   He will walk and cities will burn,  thats the country we live in today.

BUT,  did anyone riot when OJ was set free after murdering two white people????   Hmmm, can't remember any riots.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Its more the subtle dragon slayer thing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I tried to find a google image without success.

Lot's of pics of E.C. to be found.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Don't reveal your soft under belly.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The one in first row?  Middle daughter with her hair up.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm watching on the Fox Website right now and they have a place showing how many people are watching. Fox has 39,595 people watching this Closing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



I am a pretty good judge of 'cute' and I just don't see it.  He is nice looking though not strikingly handsome; he looks pleasant, approachable, and likable which generally is a very good thing in a courtroom.  His voice is soothing, not at all annoying or grating as the prosecution team generally is.

The prosecution tactic was to bludgeon the jury with verbal gymnastics.  O'Mara is having a matter-of-fact conversation with the jury.   Trying to put myself in their position, I can't imagine not finding O'Mara's version of the facts as the more compelling.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

I did a screen capture.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Jorge Meza was a devastating witness. Without even hearing nephew scream, he heard it on TV, knew instantly it was George.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



lol--ok. marital status.

and he has a dog--be still my heart.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2013)

The judge is a democrat.  I expect nothing less.   If the jury comes back with a not guilty, she must have some plan in mind to make Zimmerman guilty.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I did a screen capture.



ty sir


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I did a screen capture.



OHHH okay.

No clue.

lol


----------



## Ropey (Jul 12, 2013)

Meister said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yes, there needs to be time for the damaged flesh to respond to the damage and show it.  There will be very little bruising even at the point of bullet entry in a heart shot if the heart stops immediately.  If it doesn't and the body stays alive for some time, then the bruising will be far larger.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Fox just broke the 40,000 people watching mark. No one is doing work


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 
I don't like it when a woman posts a picture of themselves eating an ice cream cone.

To me it's a form of entrapment.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

This closing is what you would expect from prosecution. He is doing something he doesn't have to do. Proving beyond a reasonable doubt that he is innocent.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

I thought you meant hair up cutie first row.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Just claim that they made you do it. ( you have to be a minority to pull this off )


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Isn't that one of MOM's daughters sitting to the right of Zim's dad?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Not touching this.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

Ropey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



I understand that, but if Martin was hit in the face by Zimmerman first the capillaries would have immediately broken, and thus would have been found.  There was none.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Was reading Gretawire on Fox Nation complaining about the Defense team sitting there like "potted plants" and allowing the Prosecution to flat out lie about George Zimmerman's statements the night of the shooting.  They "should have been on their feet objecting to facts not in evidence.'

I now think it was a brilliant move to handle it in the Defense closing in which the Prosecution could be painted as the intentional liar instead of Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I thought you meant hair up cutie first row.



Honest mistake


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I did a screen capture.
> ...



Here's a better screen cap for you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

Another callout to Guy for his closing. LOL


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



he is tall--has good hair--wears his suits well--not too handsome. I keep thinking JFK. 

His voice  and demeanor---very persuasive. 

The yelling/passion--would negatively influence me. CNN had one panel member that thought the prosecution 'did what he needed to do'.  fwiw. Tired of trying to speculate on the veracity of panel members--not beyond a reasonable doubt that they are 'performing' at all times.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I think that goes away when they are sitting with their dad.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



If she only  had an ice cream cone....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

John Guy should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Zimmerman is innocent, and is being rail roaded by the corrupt and racist obama administration.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

BRILLIANT USAGE OF Olivia Bertalan's TESTIMONY!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Has anyone noticed the gray shadow figures behind GZ? TM compared to GZ size.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Was reading Gretawire on Fox Nation complaining about the Defense team sitting there like "potted plants" and allowing the Prosecution to flat out lie about George Zimmerman's statements the night of the shooting.  They "should have been on their feet objecting to facts not in evidence.'
> 
> I now think it was a brilliant move to handle it in the Defense closing in which the Prosecution could be painted as the intentional liar instead of Zimmerman.



I watched that segment. Her panel members did counsel her that this would be addressed by O'Mara. 'He is probably watching the show right now--he knows...'  cough

I don't think I have ever heard an objection in a closing argument--but  then I don't have  vast experiences with court procedures.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Yay for visual aids!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

It seems like BDLR and Guy are being proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol I saw those too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL He's doing it now!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Even Trayvon's silhouette gives people trouble.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Doll?

I GOT YER DOLL RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Mom and Dad just left the courtroom, I wonder if the jury noticed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

REALLY ??  REALLY ?  Maybe a sprinkler box ?   I love it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

M O'M: Trayvon decided to stalk. He decided to pounce.


ZING!!!!


----------



## Gem (Jul 12, 2013)

very smart not to put faces on them - I was worried that they had and it would look insensitive and campy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

The Bernster looks like he ate a bug.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Bernie De La Rionda has that "we're fucked" look on his face. Leans back in his chair, looks at his watch, logs in to check the score of last nights ballgame.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

If the prosecution used cardboard cutouts, one would be black and one would be white.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Shows muscle photo of TM and picture of GZ.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 

It's worse.  He can't see her and attitude is, "what are you gonna do about it?"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Bernster looks like he ate a bug.



He probably should have "skipped" breakfast.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

42333 people on Fox website watching.

Fin Gomez Tweeted that when Martins parents left, only 1 Alternate Juror turned and looked.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> M O'M: Trayvon decided to stalk. He decided to pounce.
> 
> 
> ZING!!!!



If he had included "profiled him as a crazy assed cracker" it would have been cool.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Bernie De La Rionda has that "we're fucked" look on his face. Leans back in his chair, looks at his watch, logs in to check the score of last nights ballgame.



While Guy is looking at his rebuttal and saying that won't work now. Oh shit, that's gone. Oh shit, I can't give proof of that either.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

If Zimmerman is found not guilty of all charges and walks I get NO satisfaction out of that.
But you blood thirsty wannabe vigilantes here will be throwing parties if he is convicted of anything.
Because you are ignorant to the fact that *THERE ARE NO WINNERS IN THIS.*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> If the prosecution used cardboard cutouts, one would be black and one would be white.



AND judging by the skill with which the prosecution delivered their case, the taller one would have been white.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like he is winding it up.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Great point that yeah he new self defense and SYG laws, but he also knew Miranda right too and ignored those.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Bernster looks like he ate a bug.



I certainly learned yesterday--'how not to make a closing argument'

'emotions'--yes, that will be a factor in the deliberations. He reminded me of some school administrators--not well liked or respected. I would have thought years of law school and trial experience would have produced a better style.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The Bernster looks like he ate a bug.
> ...



He had no evidence to go on---the state has nothing. Everyone knew this a long time ago.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Normally I hear comments about the O'Mara's of the world that earn their living defending the accused:
"He is a scum bag liberal helping the criminals go free"
"Everyone knows the defendant is guilty and that slime ball defends him"
and worse.
Welcome to the real world. Be glad that there are men like O'Mara, true champions of the rights of the accused. Stand by them NO MATTER who their clients are as the are the defenders of liberty and are the only hope for the accused against the power and abuses of government and their vast resources.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Shooting someone when you are getting your head beat into the ground is not intentionally shooting someone.  Second degree murder involves an act of going after someone with the intent to shoot them.  There is zero proof whatsoever that Zimmerman had the intent to shoot Martin from the beginning.

Involuntary manslaughter can be charged when a person creates a situation that leads to the death of another person.  In this case, Zimmerman was told not to pursue Trayvon Martin, yet he chose to do so anyway.  While there is no solid proof, it is obvious that by following Martin, a confrontation took place at which point it became physical and Zimmerman felt threatened enough to need to use deadly force with his gun.  That most definitely could and should be considered manslaughter.  The real determining factor then would only come down to what you believe actually happened.  Did Martin just come out of the bushes and jump Zimmerman as he was walking back to his car as he testified, or did he lie.  If you believe what actually happened is that Zimmerman initiated the confrontation, then you have involuntary manslaughter.  If you believe Zimmerman's story that Martin just jumped him as he was walking back to his car, then you have an acquittal.


----------



## Gem (Jul 12, 2013)

He just said something that I really feel was missed by so many people here, so many of the pundits, and certainly by the race-baiters who forced this case to where it is - 

George Zimmerman is innocent.  The jury has to begin with that premise.  They have to start from the point that George Zimmerman  is innocent and then wait for the prosecution to prove _without a reasonable doubt_ that he is guilty.  And O'Mara just did a really skilled job showing many, many areas of reasonable doubt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Was reading Gretawire on Fox Nation complaining about the Defense team sitting there like "potted plants" and allowing the Prosecution to flat out lie about George Zimmerman's statements the night of the shooting.  They "should have been on their feet objecting to facts not in evidence.'
> ...



I have on several occasions seen both the Prosecution and Defense object to facts not in evidence (during the trial) inserted into closing arguments.  You see it most often in more informal country courtrooms however and not generally in a high profile case like this one.

However, now that we have demonstrated that the Prosecution is shameless in manipulating the facts to fit the scenario they want the jury to believe, will they do that in their rebuttal?  O'Mara won't be given any opportunity to rebut their rebuttal, but I presume he can object if the Prosecution again inserts lies into the mix.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Zimmerman received different instructions for the operator. They advised him not to follow Martin but also told him to let them know if anything else occurred. How could he do that if he couldn't see Martin ?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

What statement are TM's parents hoping to make by leaving the courtroom?

They're mad because the defense is doing so well?
They think O'Mara's arguments are insulting?

What?  I don't get it.  To me, they look foolish for not seeing this through on behalf of their son.

EDIT:  This trial is what they DEMANDED so why leave?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I got that impression with the child abuse charge.

Anyway--his antics diminished his credibility for me. Perhaps the jurors are so objective that they could see beyond that--I doubt it. 

I would think that sort of thing is covered in law school---somewhere along the line.

I'm still informing myself on what transpired from the time of the incident. Police chief fired, special  prosecutor chose to bring the case--interesting and disturbing. After the POTUS said--'If I had a son he would look like Trayvon'. I tried not to think about this case. grippped by the election and all that. Accepting harsh realities of all kinds.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What statement are TM's parents hoping to make by leaving the courtroom?
> 
> They're mad because the defense is doing so well?
> They think O'Mara's arguments are insulting?
> ...



Dad came back. They showed him about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 12, 2013)

asaratis said:


> O'Mara has left the jury with the same (similar) question I have asked here.  Where was Trayvon between the time he disappeared and the time he reappeared?  O'Mara has expanded the time he was missing to about 4 minutes, whereas I had used 2 minutes.  Either way, it was time enough for Martin to get home, especially if he was "running", as his girlfriend testified.
> 
> But no!  Trayvon reappeared close to where he had disappeared...looking for a fight.



The problem with any scenario that is provided is that it is based on what could have happened, yet there is nothing to substantiate any of it.  Because of that, it leaves reasonable doubt as to what happened and therefore there should be no conviction.  If we convict people on what we think might have happened, then that is about as good a system as trial by fire.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The judge is a democrat.  I expect nothing less.   If the jury comes back with a not guilty, she must have some plan in mind to make Zimmerman guilty.



No, the Judge is a hard core supporter of the prosecution and was appointed by Republicans. She gives long sentences to criminals. She has the highest rating of any Judge in Florida.
Exactly the opposite of a liberal.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > What statement are TM's parents hoping to make by leaving the courtroom?
> ...



Well, that's heartening.  Thanks, again, for the correction, Rat.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Clever clever clever clever and sincere.

Brilliant.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



It is irrelevant what the non-emergency dispatcher told Z to do.

It might as well have been the Good Witch of The West or Little Bo Peep telling him not to follow St Skittles.

What the dispatcher said has no weight because he has no authority.  None

ALL Neighborhood Watch Program Volenteers are told BY POLICE to keep an eye on who they're reporting IF AT ALL POSSIBLE for two reasons -- One so you can identify him to the Cops if/when they show up and, two, so the Cop doesn't confuse YOU for the guy you're reporting.

While on the phone, you give the location of yourself in relation to the suspicious person.

What a Dispatcher says means shit.  Less than shit, actually.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't think the rebuttal will have any compelling moments.

I can't get the skipping/so embarassing and the 'shocking words' --the yelling out of my head--credibility irreparably damaged for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Well as I posted yesterday (I think it was yesterday), there are news accounts that DOJ paid for people from DOJ to go to Flordia and help Sharpton et al organize protests against George Zimmerman and demand his head on a platter.  That was all factored into the State bringing charges against Zimmerman.

This whole thing reeks with political influence.



> JW filed a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) requested with the DOJ on April 24, 2012; 125 pages were received on May 30, 2012. JW administratively appealed the request on June 5, 2012, and received 222 pages more on March 6, 2013. According to the documents:
> March 25 &#8211; 27, 2012, CRS spent $674.14 upon being &#8220;deployed to Sanford, FL, to work marches, demonstrations, and rallies related to the shooting and death of an African-American teen by a neighborhood watch captain.&#8221;
> March 25 &#8211; 28, 2012, CRS spent $1,142.84 &#8220;in Sanford, FL to work marches, demonstrations, and rallies related to the shooting and death of an African-American teen by a neighborhood watch captain.
> March 30 &#8211; April 1, 2012, CRS spent $892.55 in Sanford, FL &#8220;to provide support for protest deployment in Florida.&#8221;
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope Bernie understands the he is being non chalantly called a dumb ass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

He's just hitting everything head on.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Didn't intend that as a correction. I think it's just another part of his show.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"Following someone in the car or on foot in a public area is not illegal in Florida law! If it was, you would be instructed on it."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I hope Bernie understands the he is being non chalantly called a dumb ass.



This is verbal judo at it's finest.

Are you taking notes?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Slamming the prosecution!

DAMN!!!


----------



## bendog (Jul 12, 2013)

I really don't care about Zimmerman, or Martin for that matter.  But, I'm curious.  In my state, the prosecution CANNOT ask for a lesser included instruction, but a defendant may.  It's merely a quirk of my state's law.  I have one judge who is very critical of this, but to me it makes sense.  And, imo, this case sort of illustrates it.  The defense early on to defend against murder, which involves intent to shoot.  All they had to do was get a plausible story that Zimmerman somehow did not actually start the physical fight, but found himself on the ground getting his head pounded.  I really don't see how a jury can convict him of that - given the wounds he had.

Had the defense from day one known they had to show that Zimmerman was basically walking back to his car when Martin "jumped" him, the defense may have been different.

JMO, but it's unfair.  To punish a person, the burden is supposed to be on the state.  Don't be dropping the level of what proof they have to have to fit the facts at the very end.

And, of course there was political pressure to charge Zimmerman in the first place.  The evidence was never there for murder.  He may well be a murder.  I think he's at best a creep.  But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Slamming the prosecution!

DAMN!!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy shit he brought in a slab of concrete!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

M O'M slams down tasty water glass after saying the word "disgusting".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Double DAMN
!!!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

It would be really great if the jury gave MO'M a standing ovation...


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Thanks for that.  It doesn't matter to me.  I call them as I see them. After lil Trayvon was killed for being a thug, he became a cash cow for his grieving parents. That may seem a little harsh but sometimes the truth hurts. 

I was one of those farm kids.  I worked my ass off for my dad until I realized there was a different easier life somewhere else.
I went back to the farm when I retired from my real job and hired a lot of teens for things like barn cleaning.  I paid them very well and I didn't put up with any nonsense from them.
I live in town now and would employ a teen but they don't want to work. Mom and dad give them all the money they want just so they stay out of their hair.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"Would you expect that kind of rage out of a prosecutor, or the defendant?"


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Holy shit he brought in a slab of concrete!



That was the coup de grace.


----------



## bendog (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The judge is a democrat.  I expect nothing less.   If the jury comes back with a not guilty, she must have some plan in mind to make Zimmerman guilty.
> ...



Oh for heavens sake.  It's obvious she's a dem.  Only a dem would let the prosecution change the charges to get a conviction.  She's obviously soft of crime, and a dem.  It's obvious!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Double DAMN
> !!!



Lol, I tried to delete it, but it won't.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Bernie understands the he is being non chalantly called a dumb ass.
> ...



no---I like being as blunt and tactless as possible. I just don't have that time to waste on scum.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It scares me but time to remove the rose colored glasses. 

'Racist'--my entire life lived in fear of being accused of racism. No, whatever is left  I will endeavor to live differently. Others have done it and I will, too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

He said screeching he said screeching he said screeching.

laughing out loud.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm surprised, he isn't very convincing and he's the good one for the Defense.  We'll see..


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

And THAT, folks, is the way it is done.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Very, very good summation


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

10 minute recess for the jury to absorb that powerful closing argument.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

Did he just say he looks like Joel Osteen?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2013)

bendog said:


> I really don't care about Zimmerman, or Martin for that matter.  But, I'm curious.  In my state, the prosecution CANNOT ask for a lesser included instruction, but a defendant may.  It's merely a quirk of my state's law.  I have one judge who is very critical of this, but to me it makes sense.  And, imo, this case sort of illustrates it.  The defense early on to defend against murder, which involves intent to shoot.  All they had to do was get a plausible story that Zimmerman somehow did not actually start the physical fight, but found himself on the ground getting his head pounded.  I really don't see how a jury can convict him of that - given the wounds he had.
> 
> Had the defense from day one known they had to show that Zimmerman was basically walking back to his car when Martin "jumped" him, the defense may have been different.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on this.

The State should not be able to add charges in later on during the trial.  This is BS.  Defense teams prepare for the charges, the questions they ask, the witnesses they call the tone they take under cross examination...everything.  Hell, why not add in the charge that he wasn't wearing his seat belt in his truck if we're going to do this.  

The State should never have asked for Murder 2; manslaughter was likely what happened that evening and I think Zimmerman should go to prison for it.  If "_if's and buts were cadies and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas_".  They charged him with Murder 2, they should have to prove Murder 2.  

If they want to come back later and go after him for Manslaughter, perhaps they could do that but not changing while the court is in session.  This is, I hope, certainly grounds for appeal if/when Zimmerman is found guilty of manslaughter.  The State should have to pay his legal expenses if he does have to appeal.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Look how many people live in DC, they don't seem to have a problem living next to Barack drone strike against kids Obama
> ...


Was she an intentional target?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> It would be really great if the jury gave MO'M a standing ovation...



they will when they come back with their verdict.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Did he just say he looks like Joel Osteen?



yup


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> It would be really great if the jury gave MO'M a standing ovation...



I would love that.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish this would hurry up, I've been neglecting my Toons.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm surprised, he isn't very convincing and he's the good one for the Defense.  We'll see..



Are you watching Fancy Grapes again?

Alternate Universe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

And here is Mark's final score...

Assholes = 4
f'n punks = 1
fucking punks = 1
shit = 1
damn = 1
Drinks of tasty court water = 26


All cursing was verbal, he didn't resort to tapes or PowerPoints.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 10 minute recess for the jury to absorb that powerful closing argument.



And to take a couple Excedrin, since they are about to be berated and yelled at by the State.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Food stamps shouldn't be part of the farm bill. It makes a lot more sense to debate the merits of food stamps as a separate issue. If they are really a good idea you should be happy to have them debated that way so you can talk about starving children without using it to defend giving Monsanto more subsidies.


----------



## Gem (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm truly intrigued to see what the Prosecution is going to say here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 10 minute recess for the jury to absorb that powerful closing argument.
> ...



I bet Guy beats Mark's cursing scores.

And he'll probably drink cheap bottle water to boot.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Will Guy come out screaming after they have been called out on it? Will they stick with the he is a liar line? Will they address self defense for the first time in this case?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How many people have no problem living next to a "child killer"?
> ...



If he wanted to beat the system he would have done the same thing bad cops always do, screamed gun and shot Martin, then planted a throwaway on him.

Sociopaths don't go out of their way to help their neighbors, even  inviting them to spend time with their wife if they seem upset.

Serial killers don't wait for the cops.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 12, 2013)

Lifelong Democrat and big Dear Leader supporter. Explains her awful unjust behavior throughout this farce. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. Period, end of story.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Experts say that the defense's closing arguments were lackluster. Good thing the jury doesn't decide the fate of a defendant based on closing arguments. I disagree with the experts.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > 10 minute recess for the jury to absorb that powerful closing argument.
> ...



lol.

I don't like to be yelled at.

badgering--not a good technique. 'To persuade'--a number of attorneys agree that is better.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Gem said:


> I'm truly intrigued to see what the Prosecution is going to say here.



I'm truly intrigued to see what the Prosecution is going to screech here.

There I fixed it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay, from a purely amateur court watcher here, I thought O'Mara did make the case for the Defense.  Compelling?   We'll see.  I do wish he kept it more simple, more to the point of emphasizing that bam - bam - bam - bam, here are the reasons there is reasonable doubt.

I am guessing the jury is sick of this whole thing by now, I can't believe all don't already have their minds made up, and they're ready to start deliberations and presenting a verdict.  I will be very surprised if we don't get that verdict today.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Experts say that the defense's closing arguments were lackluster. Good thing the jury doesn't decide the fate of a defendant based on closing arguments. I disagree with the experts.



They say that because screaming brings viewers. They don't like the lack of emotion and sticking to facts and evidence.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why do you keep lying? The AUMF is no longer in effect, Obama is operating under the NDAA, which gives him a hell of a lot more latitude than Bush ever had.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be really great if the jury gave MO'M a standing ovation...
> ...



Were I a juror, I would respond much more favorably to Mark O`Mara's approach during the trial and in closing arguments, than I would the drama of the pitbull, Bernie  de la Rionda.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

I mean.. come on, does the guy have to put on a show for the jury each time he speaks?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see how Fancy Grapes spins O'Mara's closing.

On the other hand, if the jury returns a not guilty vote today, she probably won't even show up.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

MSM selling tickets. Can't make it seem like a blowout or you will change the channel.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did he just say he looks like Joel Osteen?
> ...



He looks like Joel Osteen's grandpa.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Rdean is a racist asshole. You might like to live next to people like that, I prefer to live next to people that do not judge me by the color of my skin. My ancestors had enough of that when everyone else moved over here.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Which cereal was his fav, Capt. Crunch?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

Gem said:


> I'm truly intrigued to see what the Prosecution is going to say here.



I'd be willing to bet one phrase begins with "a" and the other will begin with "f" and "p."

Might throw a "M" and "F" in for good measure.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

And here comes the emotion. Sunny Hostin's panties just got wet.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Im' writing that down on my yellow pad.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"The human heart. It has a great deal of functions."


How cheesy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

It was a dark and stormy night......The Snoopy method of rebuttal


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And what candy-ass approach would you use against some body that wants to kill?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, from a purely amateur court watcher here, I thought O'Mara did make the case for the Defense.  Compelling?   We'll see.  I do wish he kept it more simple, more to the point of emphasizing that bam - bam - bam - bam, here are the reasons there is reasonable doubt.
> 
> I am guessing the jury is sick of this whole thing by now, I can't believe all don't already have their minds made up, and they're ready to start deliberations and presenting a verdict.  I will be very surprised if we don't get that verdict today.



someone mumbled something about --'maybe Saturday or Sunday'

so tired of trying to use the 'bits and pieces' approach to keep up with what is going on--will go on.

agreed--the jury is sick of all of this and the overabundance of evidence/fyi --angle of hands, etc--difficult to understand how they can really process 'every bit'.

now the rebuttal--human heart--dark, rainy night--look into the heart of a grown man and a child...sigh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy didn't listen to Bernie. Bernie said Trayvon was a man.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

It was the state that needed to prove Zimmerman guilty. They sure as fuck didn't.


Can we please refocus on inner-city violence. Oh'nooo's we can't be doing that as that would show the other side as the real violent ones.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I'm surprised, he isn't very convincing and he's the good one for the Defense.  We'll see..



Thanks for the laugh, Sarah!


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or does Tracy Martin looks sick and Sybrina Fulton looks livid?
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



This is Friday so document dump day for the feds.  Wonder what new scandal is going to be disclosed this afternoon?
It is about time for Big Sis to get out.  She has caused enough damage to this country.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Opening deja vu acting out the play with the big adjectives.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> "The human heart. It has a great deal of functions."
> 
> 
> How cheesy.



For a thug that jumped a man? We sure love to excuse thugs as a nation. Sad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Joel Osteen:


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this for real?

Let's not convict on facts, use your emotion to convict Zimmerman, feel sorry for Martin.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Guy is putting me to sleep.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

whispery creepy stuff--


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Ahh, you have a legal pad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

How does this cretin know what Trayvon's last emotion was??


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah now we're looking into the heart, the very soul, of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin.   That is the proof of who initiated the attack.  Of course NONE of Trayvon Martin's history was allowed into the trial, so how do we know what his demeanor or thoughts likely were that night?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



No.

And neither was the 16 year old American CF keeps crying about..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"As a man speaks, so is he"

For fucks sake this isn't a philosophy class.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Could Zimmerman read Martin's mind? I have no idea, but the *fact* that Martin reached for the gun shows he knew it was there, however it was he knew.
> ...



Then I have one question, where did anyone say Martin saw the gun? Everything I read said that Zimmerman said that Martin said something like "You are going to die" and reached for the gun. Like I pointed out earlier, it is entirely possible he felt the gun during the fight. Are you trying to tell me that a 17 year old punk wouldn't know a gun when he felt one? You need to get past the "seeing" thing and think about all the different ways Martin could have become aware of the gun, up to and including Zimmerman reaching for it himself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Let me get this straight.

You think Zimmerman is not guilty, but you want to send him to jail as a protest over a law you don't understand. Does anyone still think I am the one with the agenda?

Why does that make sense?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Didn't O'Mara ask for evidence not emotions?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"If ever there were a window into a mans soul, it would be the words coming from the defendants mouth on that phone call"

And, the cherry:

He called him a liar, once again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

I can' hardly stand the d r a m a of this bedtime story.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Is Guy about to pass the plate? Are we in church?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah now we're looking into the heart, the very soul, of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin.



was that child not in fear?

and what popped into my head was 'creepy assed cracker'.

They only have 25 minutes to do this? I hope so.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

The lying armed man (with an evil heart) who killed the little boy on a dark and stormy night. 
            as told by Vincent Price


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

If all the state has is "insults" and "emotions" they haven't proven shit based on evidence. This is a crime against justice...If the black community is going to riot over this then fuck them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"To the living we owe respect, to the dead we owe the truth."

LOL... wow... 

AND, he called him a liar again.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The prosecution has been allowed to play tapes of Zimmerman and his lies.

Those will help because not only do you get to see them in court..but you can hear them back in deliberations.

The Jury I sat on was able to make an informed decision after pouring through videos and really paying attention to what was said.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I can't keep track of your wit without one.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> The lying armed man (with an evil heart) who killed the little boy on a dark and stormy night.
> as told by Vincent Price





he told so many lies--that was covered yesterday.

my attention span is short--tuning out.

voice raised--this is important.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Have you ever used a flashlight? I have picked up a few of them in my life, and they usually work, but there are plenty of times I have turned one on and it worked for a couple of seconds and died.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

Evidence cutie is not impressed...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

bendog said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Respectfully, you have no clue.
She changed no charges. What happened happens every day in criminal cases and in most cases it is the defense asking for the charge of a lesser charge and the prosecution fighting to keep it out.
Appointed by Republican Governor Jeb Bush with the recomendation of the State of Florida Judicoal Commitee in the Legislature.
*WHICH IS OVERWHELMINGLY REPUBLICAN.*
Liberals hate Judge Nelson as she is know to be pro prosecution and gives long sentences.
Exactly what the liberals hate.
Sorry the facts do not fit your preconceived bias.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

We owe truth? How about the truth that the black community accepts and breeds thugs like Trayvon? Now that's a truth that we should be discussing. 

You really want to debate the truth...The state sure as fuck doesn't have any.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Have the jurors fallen asleep yet?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

oooo snap----he's trying to copy Mr. Stamina's technique.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Evidence cutie is not impressed...



Bernie's not impressed either. he's just rocking in his chair.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

'their little animation'

jealousy--that is mean spirited.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh for Pete's sake.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have charts and or timelines, I'm asking for you to use your heart. What about evidence????? He is saying convict this man because we all really want it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You mad?  I know John Guy is good but the jury will decide now.  Don't lose hope.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

He used the "God given common sense" line.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

"Come back with me, come back with me to that scene."

Can we use the wayback machine, Mr Peabody??


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Lifelong Democrat and big Dear Leader supporter. Explains her awful unjust behavior throughout this farce. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. Period, end of story.



HAHAHA her campaign manager is one of the heads of the Republican Party in Florida.
Try again with some facts.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

damn it---PULL OUT THE DUMMY !!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence cutie is not impressed...
> ...



Rocking in his chair eating bugs.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Now back to he wasn't on top. Which one is it? Stick with a story and give evidence to support.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

This guy should have stopped his rebuttal about 3 minutes ago and left the jury with the image he put in their minds. Now they are bored and thinking about what O'Mara said.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

"We don't have a 10 foot timeline"

(because it wouldn't show what we need it too)

Will Guy account for that 4 minuted?

I think I'd like to see 15 minutes of silence.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 12, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> BTW, manslaughter, in Florida, carries the same penalty as does 2nd degree Murder.



Unfortunately... the lawyers cannot inform the jurors about that little fact.
So the uninformed juror may think that they are giving Zimmerman a break by going with the lesser manslaughter charge instead of the 2nd degree Murder charge but because there was a gun involved, the mandatory sentence for both is the same.  So there really is no lesser charge like the jury is being told.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh for Pete's sake.



the boy walking home talking to the girl in Miami

mentally picturing 'Tom Sawyer and Becky?'--but it wasn't like that

now--listen to the tape and the screams, when they stop---silence.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> oooo snap----he's trying to copy Mr. Stamina's technique.



Not gonna happen.  Hush yo mouth!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> damn it---PULL OUT THE DUMMY !!!!



He sounds like he got to court early and mounted the dummy before anyone else got there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

West is trying not to laugh.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

A$$ looks pissed that Guy is not cursing.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Evidence it wasn't screaming by GZ is the lack of being horse at the police station.


----------



## Gem (Jul 12, 2013)

I have to say, there is a part of me that can't wait for this case to be over so liberals can go back to referring to 17-year olds as young adults (you know, the young adults they claim are capable of making their own decisions regarding sex, abortions, the morning-after-pill, etc.) and not small, helpless children afraid of the dark.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Judicial races in Florida are non partisan. She has a long history of giving stern sentences.
Sports fans, most all Floridians are conservative be they Democrat or Republican.
Not to offend especially if they are white, older and a Judge!
Florida's large minority populations make up 90% of their Democratic voters. In the south a majority of registered Democrats in local elections vote Republican overwhelmingly in national elections.
No offense to anyone but that is a fact these parts.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I've used plenty of them.

It's a simple device..and if you have a good one..it generally doesn't "die".

That whole part of Zimmerman's story is also another ugly can of worms which makes no sense.

-He has to leave his truck to go to cross a dark courtyard to get signage from the other side? In a place he's lived in for several years? And patrols regularly?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSNTjX_g9a4]You Might Rabbit You Might. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> "We don't have a 10 foot timeline"
> 
> (because it wouldn't show what we need it too)
> 
> ...



They don't have a fancy timeline because they blew their budget on a witness they didn't even use.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > damn it---PULL OUT THE DUMMY !!!!
> ...



plastic kids watch ?  LOL


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

rdean said:


> It never did make sense to me.  Someone with a gun in a holster, down the back of their pants, covered by their shirt and jacket and laying on their back on top of the gun.  With someone straddeling them and sitting on their chest.
> They have to get the gun while their head is being hit and against the cement and their face being punched.  Once they get the gun out, they have to disengage the safety.
> And supposedly the guy doing the punching didn't ever notice the gun?
> 
> ...



I see, you believe a punk attacked a guy who is carrying a gun in his hand, beat the crap out of him, and then suddenly figured out that he had the gun and started screaming for help.

Gotta admit rdean, that makes a hell of a lot more sense than him carrying the gun in his holster and getting the crap beat out of him because he didn't have it ready to use.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> A$$ looks pissed that Guy is not cursing.



Nope. He's pissed that Guy got the dummy.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> This guy should have stopped his rebuttal about 3 minutes ago and left the jury with the image he put in their minds. Now they are bored and thinking about what O'Mara said.



You wish..


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Strange news: Man arrested for having sex with pool raft | www.whiotv.com

Must be a relation


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> West is trying not to laugh.



So am I.

Tonights ice cream caption: "we survived drama queen"


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > This guy should have stopped his rebuttal about 3 minutes ago and left the jury with the image he put in their minds. Now they are bored and thinking about what O'Mara said.
> ...



see---there's another one I gotta write down--gimme a sec.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Can the research the lies the prosecutor tells too?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Lifelong Democrat and big Dear Leader supporter. Explains her awful unjust behavior throughout this farce. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. Period, end of story.
> ...



Another miserable Bush failure. Ala John Roberts. Still can't figure out why the rabid Socialists/Progressives hate the Bush's so much. The Bush's aren't Conservatives. They never were. All the hysterical hate from the Left towards them, really is perplexing. They should be amongst the Bush Family's biggest supporters. This Judge should be removed. Her behavior has been unjust. Zimmerman has not received a fair trial. And this dunce is a big reason.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd like to bash Guy's head into the chunk of concrete to get a point of reference.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > This guy should have stopped his rebuttal about 3 minutes ago and left the jury with the image he put in their minds. Now they are bored and thinking about what O'Mara said.
> ...



Sarah! How would you react to an acquittal? Will you admit you were wrong or will George Zimmerman always be guilty in your "mind"?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > "We don't have a 10 foot timeline"
> ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Funny, I could have sworn that I said the usually work, I wonder why I forgot to say that.

Wait, I did.

Want to start over?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Lmao stay puff !!!!!

awesome Freudian slip..


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Insults. Nice. Hope that the two jurors with 28 year old sons are ripped.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

no serious injuries--not as much as headache the next morning.

I have a head --thinking about how it would feel to have it banged on the concrete and recalling what medical professionals advise --but should I set that aside?

not likely.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

"Mr Softee"

Desperate much. Mr Guy???


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > It never did make sense to me.  Someone with a gun in a holster, down the back of their pants, covered by their shirt and jacket and laying on their back on top of the gun.  With someone straddeling them and sitting on their chest.
> ...



Well no.

First off, I don't think Martin was a "punk". He was probably more into hip hop.

Second, I don't think you go off into a dark courtyard to get an address. That makes no sense.

Third, I do think if you are a wannabe cop, wanting to make a collar and chasing some "suspect" into a dark courtyard, the required gear WOULD be a flashlight and a gun.

Fourth, I suspect that if you met a guy following you with a flashlight, that after you asked "Why are you following me", answers "What are you doing here", you might suspect that that fellow doesn't have your best intentions at heart.

Fifth I suspect that when you hear screams abruptly stop, after a gun shot, that the person making the screams is the one who got shot.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Uh, earth to partisan followers here:
JUDGES THAT SIDE WITH THE PROSECUTION *ALL THE TIME* ARE CONSERVATIVES.
Respectfully, if anyone does not know this they know nothing about the judicial system.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Keep yelling Mr. Guy! I'm sure Mr. De La Rionda or Mr. Mantei will have a Hall's for you after you're done.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Liberals want Judges that always side with the defense and give lenient sentences.

Why is so hard for that common sense fact to be accepted?


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

Just called Zimmerman:


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

This is a sermon. I've heard these.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Why isn't BDLR or Guy horse after their screaming rants?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

I thought he had only 25 minutes. Feels like another 3 hours.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr. stay puft..


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Just called Zimmerman:



LMAO---


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Why does Guy think there is an exposed hammer on a semi-automatic pistol??


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I thought he had only 25 minutes. Feels like another 3 hours.



Sermons are like that


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Mr. stay puft..



^^Ms. Empty Skull^^


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

He called him a vigilante, I was hoping he'd get that in.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

The judge should put a stop to this. The prosecution is getting to closing arguments, this isn't a rebuttal, this is closing....again.

I'm bored out of my mind, so imagine how the jury feels having to stay there listening to the same thing the first prosecutor said.

Oh well, off to WoW Land for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. stay puft..
> ...



^^Mr. Dimwit..


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He called him a vigilante, I was hoping he'd get that in.



hopey changey


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Another lie. He didn't stand up and watch him die. Your own witnesses have Zim on top after the shot was fired.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Sure..there were 2 flashlights found.

So both didn't work?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy, "All we seek is a conviction by emotion ladies and gentleman."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

"Trayvon is not, was not, will never be a piece of cardboard"

Wow, he's right. I'm glad he got as least that out of his years in law school.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

No Rachel Jeantel on CSI, but there is on First 48!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Another lie. He didn't stand up and watch him die. Your own witnesses have Zim on top after the shot was fired.



yup---more lies. I assume he thinks he can get that passed the jury ?? Wow


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 12, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> If he is convicted he will get a new trial simply because of the obvious bias of the judge.



I see you've started your contingency plan for whining if Zimmerman is convicted.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

John Guy does not like demonstrative materials.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

How long does drama queen have left for his theatrics?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Why does Guy think there is an exposed hammer on a semi-automatic pistol??



not on a KelTec, but the Colt 1911 does have an exposed hammer.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Conviction based on what? Walking up to someone??? Give me a break.

Trayvon is the attacker.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Objection! Assumes facts not in evidence.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Listening, not watching so much.....

Did Sybrina come back in once Guy began?  There now?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

It was a dark and stormy night and George caused it. He's nearly as powerful as Bush.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

"who lost the fight... who lost the fight... who lost the fight"

Right about now, I would say it's you Mr Guy. You and the other Stooges.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> John Guy does not like demonstrative materials.



He likes things that support his case, like the Staypuft man.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

Why did Zimmerman LIE so much?

The Prosecution has opened a can of whoop-ass exposing all the lies from Zimmerman.

Good!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Corey does NOT look happy.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> This is a sermon. I've heard these.



The State.

flashback to faculty meetings--the guilt--always the guilt. 'You should, you do not, you must'

fear is not a good motivator--


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Andrew Branca, LOSD2 &#8207;@LawSelfDefense2 1m

#zimmermantrial GUY: "Ask yourself, who lost the fight?" 3x Well, it WAS silly of TM to bring a sidewalk to a gunfight.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't put a clock on him, but this sure feels like much longer than 25 minutes already.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

Why did the killer, George Zimmerman, have to LIE so much?

Because he was trying to cover-up the fact that he followed-even after being coerced into not following, and ultimately gunned down the late Trayvon Martin with a single gun shot wound to the heart.

Zimmerman lied, Trayvon died. Convict him.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lhnz_NRTWE]Diarrhea song! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't put a clock on him, but this sure feels like much longer than 25 minutes already.



Wild About Trial has it as 39 minutes already.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Me as well. Rat! You keeping track of time as well as curse words?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy still contending that GZ pushed gun into the chest. He knows more science than any expert that has testified.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Trayvon made the mistake of jumping Zimmerman and saying he's going to kill him. Why are so many people trying to make walking up to someone a crime?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> We owe truth? How about the truth that the black community accepts and breeds thugs like Trayvon? Now that's a truth that we should be discussing.
> 
> You really want to debate the truth...The state sure as fuck doesn't have any.



Matthew, just quit.  There are all colors of thugs around that are within certain communities. Quit on the hyperbole.  It has nothing to do with the case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Me as well. Rat! You keeping track of time as well as curse words.



His lack of cursing gives me extra time.

He's only got 2 "f'n punks" on his scorecard.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Any comments about the jury's reaction during O'Mara's summation?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

Reasonable doubt = common sense.

Can't beat that with a stick.

The Zimmerman supporters want to posit that reasonable doubt = ANY doubt, whether it be possible, reasonable or impossible...just doubt for the sake of doubt.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

MOM goes to the bench. Over allotted time? Request for re rebuttal.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Why did the killer, George Zimmerman, have to LIE so much?
> 
> Because he was trying to cover-up the fact that he followed-*even after being coerced into not following*, and ultimately gunned down the late Trayvon Martin with a single gun shot wound to the heart.
> 
> Zimmerman lied, Trayvon died. Convict him.



You know what, Marc?

I could talk to you about it, but you're just another libtard liar.

Z was not 'coerced' into not following.

That is a lie.  Pure and simple.

I don't talk to liars, I insult them by pointing out what liars they are.

Like that's going to stop you from lying again.  And again.  And again after that


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Trayvon made the mistake of jumping Zimmerman and saying he's going to kill him. Why are so many people trying to make walking up to someone a crime?


"You gonna die tonight SUCKA!!"

Straight out of a 70's blaxpoitation flick.

LOLz!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't put a clock on him, but this sure feels like much longer than 25 minutes already.



and the jury is thinking about lunch.

It really did work out for the best that the defense presented in the AM. 

it has been a long, long week.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Any comments about the jury's reaction during O'Mara's summation?



All of seen is diligent note taking. One juror looked at the Martin's when he asked why he didn't just go home during that four minutes.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Why did the killer, George Zimmerman, have to LIE so much?
> 
> Because he was trying to cover-up the fact that he followed-even after being coerced into not following, and ultimately gunned down the late Trayvon Martin with a single gun shot wound to the heart.
> 
> Zimmerman lied, Trayvon died. Convict him.



Funny that the evidence corroborates his story.. does not contradict it


Also funny how you leave out the parts of the evidence like Martin being the aggressor... Martin pummeling Zimmerman... the trajectory of the shot....

And the fact that it is not illegal to follow someone in public...

But hey.. I understand.. you have to keep with your racism


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't put a clock on him, but this sure feels like much longer than 25 minutes already.



I'll bet it does feel like that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ummmmm.  I think your witness brought up "race"  cracka jack.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

woooooooooo the race card   fucking A


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

*Not about race?????*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy using the McConaughey defense


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow. Role reversal, reverse psychology.. . philosophy. Aristotle, Socrates and Plato would all be proud.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the killer, George Zimmerman, have to LIE so much?
> ...



How is it against the law to want to ask someone a question? Oh'yesss walking up to a black is seen as racist.

The left is seriously using this shit.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> *Not about race?????*



absolutely amazing


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the killer, George Zimmerman, have to LIE so much?
> ...


Note the pettiness of your complaint. Pouncing on the word "coereced."

What was it then? Whatever you wanna call it, "told," "suggested," "coerced"...whatever.

The point of the matter is they said "we don't need you to do that."

If that's not coercion I don't what is.

Go blow it out your A$$!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

46 minutes.

"Rules are for suckers"


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wow. Role reversal, reverse psychology.. . philosophy, Aristotle, Socrates and Plato would all be proud.


Like I posted days ago...if they jury is able to replace Trayvon with their own sons/daughters...they'll convict him.

If they're not...he walks.

Carry on.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

it's about the facts--set aside lesser issues.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

And that, folks is how it's NOT done.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

They are now discussing book deals.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> MOM goes to the bench. Over allotted time? Request for re rebuttal.



Guy lying about "reasonable doubt" instructions to jury.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 12, 2013)

The last thing he did was try to get home.  

Intense..

Good luck with all of your wishes that the pig gets to walk free.  See you after the verdict.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

Everything George Zimmerman did was UNREASONABLE.

He exagerrated his injuries...UNREASONABLE.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy lost me with that "hate in his heart" regarding zimmerman. I think he would have been better off concentrating on the other issues.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > MOM goes to the bench. Over allotted time? Request for re rebuttal.
> ...




And the judge gives a corrective instruction.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No shame with those stooges.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 46 minutes.
> 
> "Rules are for suckers"



Rules are for people that respect the truth.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Guy lost me with that "hate in his heart" regarding zimmerman. I think he would have been better off concentrating on the other issues.



I agree. In any argument when someone asks for facts and evidence you have to at least present your version. You and I have done the same here in the last few days, and each of us have tried to support it with our own view of the facts, and I can appreciate that. Guy was requested for facts and gave emotions and philosophical quotes. I agree he should have at least presented some answers to questions, especially when he gets the last word.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

What do you figure? 20 minutes or so to charge the jury?

Verdict by 5? (CDT)


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> lilburnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Any comments about the jury's reaction during O'Mara's summation?
> ...



If he was frightened by Zimmerman, why didn't Trayvon call 911?

How many times did George?

 Martin 0 Zero nada oh I'm so scared can call that so called girlfriend but "_the child_ couldn't call 911."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> What do you figure? 20 minutes or so to charge the jury?
> 
> Verdict by 5? (CDT)



This is where I check out on predictions and have faith in the jury.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't put a clock on him, but this sure feels like much longer than 25 minutes already.
> ...



Well so much for being fair about time allotted for closing.  Yesterday the Prosecution had 25 minutes left from their allotted time to use for rebuttal.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Fairness...LOL


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Guy lost me with that "hate in his heart" regarding zimmerman. I think he would have been better off concentrating on the other issues.



Dearheart the case sucked from the get go. Now the Police Chief is going to be suing for wrongful dismissal too.

This whole deal is a dogs breakfast with manipulation beyond by the media.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> AnCapAtheist said:
> 
> 
> > If he is convicted he will get a new trial simply because of the obvious bias of the judge.
> ...



Why not?

You can be sure that Jackson and Sharpton and their local-yokel puppets are certainly making plans in case the case doesn't go their way.

No difference.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


You really have a poor grasp of the English language, don't you bub?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Everything George Zimmerman did was UNREASONABLE.
> 
> He exagerrated his injuries...UNREASONABLE.



Yeah... saying that broken nose hurt was unreasonable... those were unreasonable lacerations and scrapes on his head too... and all must have unreasonably happened while he was hunting down and attacking TM



Racist idiot


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy also lied about the 2 min vs 4 minutes.   Stamina mouthed it to Don when he did it.

Edited for lip reading skillz


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 12, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > AnCapAtheist said:
> ...



Except your plans for whining is documented and not silly conjecture


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> AnCapAtheist said:
> 
> 
> > If he is convicted he will get a new trial simply because of the obvious bias of the judge.
> ...



Not going to whine and am not whining now..pointing out plain facts.The judge is doing everything possible to make sure he gets convicted of something...more than likely a order from the so called Department of "justice"


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




What part did I get wrong? I already said it doesn't apply to Zimmerman, go cry to someone else about that.



JQPublic1 said:


> "This excerpt applies to MARTIN. He was not engaged in unlawful  activity and was apparently either attacked or afraid of imminent attack  by GZ. Martin had no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his  ground and meet force with force, including deadly force. You dumb ass  one dimensional buffoon. You cannot even grasp the fact that Trayvon did  not have to wait to be attacked by his STALKER. What ever he did he  stood his ground when an unknown threat triggered alarms in his head to  make him believe he was in danger. If the prosecution didn't use that in  court then he/she is as inept in their thinking as you are. The other  possibility is that there is a good old boy thing going on here and that  the case is being purposefully blown"



It doesn't apply to Martin because it only applies if you are being charged with a crime, what crime is Martin charged with?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 12, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



As you like.

It's just that the Jackson and Sharpton and their local-lackey contingent skulk-about in the dark until it's show-time, rather than discussing plans in the open light of day...

No big deal, either way...

Both sides (activist-folk and their sympathizers) are doing just that...

One side is simply less disingenuous and more transparent about it...

Anyone who believes that the Jackson and Sharpton and their local-lackey contingent are *NOT* busy putting the finishing touches on their own plans is *FAR* more silly (and naive) than someone who merely speculates that such plans exist...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

To the ladies of the board, how would you feel if the State continually appealed to your emotions like that is all that it takes to sway your verdict?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> The last thing he did was try to get home.
> 
> Intense..
> 
> Good luck with all of your wishes that the pig gets to walk free.  See you after the verdict.



I doubt we'll get to see you eat your crow. You will be silent after the verdict.


27 pages of instructions????

I hope they're not written out in cursive. These are 6 people who couldn't get out of jury duty.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Everything George Zimmerman did was UNREASONABLE.
> 
> He exagerrated his injuries...UNREASONABLE.



You ever had your head bounced off of something? I think not.  Ever had a fist hit your nose?
I think not

It's the first bounce and you go whoa geeze. Now being in the music business and having a violent ex husband I can attest to the fact that the first bounce doesn't get you. doesn't grab you to admit the amount of pain you are in.

Second hit. Aha. You know you are getting slammed with __________________fill in the blank.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

and we are waiting for the police to make a statement

'defense somewhat lackluster'

placing the concrete block on the floor--not just armed with skittles and a soft drink--that was a good way to end. 

oh well

i wonder who will become the foreman


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Everything George Zimmerman did was UNREASONABLE.
> ...


You're proving yourself to be quite the master of lies diamond, as his nose was NOT broken.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> To the ladies of the board, how would you feel if the State continually appealed to your emotions like that is all that it takes to sway your verdict?




I'd be pissed off. But then that's me. Let's see if O'Marah's strategy works.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

Guy said "Trayvon will never be a piece of cardboard".


Of course not Guy. Cardboard is useful for something


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> and we are waiting for the police to make a statement
> 
> 'defense somewhat lackluster'
> 
> ...



I'm going with the Hispanic woman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > To the ladies of the board, how would you feel if the State continually appealed to your emotions like that is all that it takes to sway your verdict?
> ...



From personal experience, and the spankings I got from my maw, women don't like to be yelled at. BDLR was an angry, angry man.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

Prosecutor John Guy followed with a rebuttal, accusing Zimmerman of telling "so many lies." He said Martin's last feeling was fear. 

"Isn't that every child's worst nightmare, to be followed on the way home in the dark by a stranger," Guy said. "Isn't that every child's worst fear?"

Guy said Zimmerman violated the cornerstone of neighborhood watch volunteer programs, which is to observe and report, not follow a suspect.

Zimmerman's account of how he grabbed his gun from his holster at his waist as Martin straddled him is physically impossible, Guy said.

"The defendant didn't shoot Trayvon Martin because he had to, he shot him because he wanted to," Guy said. "That's the bottom line."

One juror, a young woman, appeared to wipe away a tear as Guy said nothing would ever bring back Martin. 

The six jurors could begin deliberating today.

To win a second-degree murder conviction, prosecutors must prove Zimmerman showed ill will, hatred or spite. De la Rionda argued Zimmerman did that when he whispered profanities to a police dispatcher over his cellphone while following Martin through the neighborhood. He said Zimmerman "profiled" the teenager as a criminal.


Allowing the jurors to consider manslaughter could give those who aren't convinced the shooting amounted to murder a way to hold Zimmerman responsible for the death of the unarmed teen.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> and we are waiting for the police to make a statement
> 
> 'defense somewhat lackluster'
> 
> ...



Would have been better if he had a watermelon on the floor and smashed it with the block of concrete...

What can I say, I am one of those people who likes Gallagher.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > and we are waiting for the police to make a statement
> ...



i couldn't find the link previously posted

Who are the Zimmerman jurors? | HLNtv.com

~~~
Juror B29:
 &#8226;She is Hispanic and black
 &#8226;She just moved to Florida four months ago from Chicago.
 &#8226;She has eight children and works at a nursing home.

Juror B76:
 &#8226;She is white
 &#8226;She has lived in Seminole County since 1975.
 &#8226;She has called police about kids vandalizing signs.
 &#8226;She has family members who own firearms.

Juror B37:
 &#8226;She is white
 &#8226;She has lived in Seminole County for 18 years.
 &#8226;She used to carry a concealed weapons permit.

Juror B51:
 &#8226;She is white
 &#8226;She has been a resident of Seminole County for nine years.
 &#8226;She moved to Florida from Atlanta, Georgia.
 &#8226;She does not have any children.
 &#8226;She retired from a career in real estate, and also worked as a director, supervising 1,200 employees.

Juror E6:
 &#8226;She is white
 &#8226;She is married and has two children.
 &#8226;She has lived in Seminole County for two years.
 &#8226;Her husband and son own guns.
 &#8226;She was involved in a domestic violence incident in her past.

Juror E40:
 &#8226;She is white
 &#8226;She is married with one son.
 &#8226;She moved to Seminole County from Iowa seven months ago.
 &#8226;She served as a safety officer for 25 years


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



There's more than 2.

There's about 6.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



At least two of the jurors stated during selection that they would need more than circumstantial evidence to convict. In my view emotion, calling someone a liar, and hurling insults at the defendant will not get it done with these two women.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Report: Zimmerman had broken nose - UPI.com

Expert: Wounds indicate that Trayvon was atop Zimmerman

Expert says evidence jibes with Zimmerman's story

You are a racist AND a liar

The nose was indeed broken


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Doctor DiMaio said it WAS Broken.

I know who I'm gonna believe.

And it won't be a pathological liar who wants revenge over justice


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> To the ladies of the board, how would you feel if the State continually appealed to your emotions like that is all that it takes to sway your verdict?



I consider it denigrating to appeal to emotions - no matter, ladies or gentlemen - it means that whoever is doing that considers himself/herself superior and the ones being appealed to - inferior and not able to have mental reasoning abilities.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



You would be very correct, pioneer. If the Great Wall of China were merely circumstantial evidence, it would be a 1500 km long piece of cardboard.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Also thought it was smart of O'Mara to sympathize with Rachel Jeantel and say he didn't care about the creepy ass cracker statement. They were young and didn't want this to happen, but you can't let the admitted lies go unnoticed.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> To the ladies of the board, how would you feel if the State continually appealed to your emotions like that is all that it takes to sway your verdict?



pissed


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Let's start a 'Pool' on how long Marc can go without lying.

I got two posts.

No way he can go more than two posts without lying.

Dogs bark, pigs oink, babies cry, cats meow, ducks quack and....

dimocraps lie.

It's what they do.

Two posts.  Tops.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 12, 2013)

Why do Progressives hate White Hispanics defending themselves?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Team Tampon arrives late.



The purpose of which was to distract and disrupt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Zero. Tops.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



First off, you aren't rdean. 

I hope.

Second, have you ever driven lived in an area with bad lighting and no street names? 

Third, if Zimmerman was a wannabe cop why didn't he ever apply to be a cop?

Fourth, I suspect that everyone doesn't have my best interests at heart, even if they are not carrying a flashlight.

Fifth, the yelling did not "Stop abruptly" with the gunshot. It was intermittent, went on for at least 30 seconds, and there was at least 1 second between the last yell and the gunshot.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > and we are waiting for the police to make a statement
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe that there is anyone out there that STILL believes Zimmerman used the word "coons"!  Seriously, you need to get a grip...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Where were the flashlights? Did the have fingerprints? DNA?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

I would really question the one that keeps telling me that the defendant was lying over and over when I didn't see them produce any real evidence of such along with trying to appeal to my emotions rather than with real factual evidence.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Then I'd go with B37


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Don't like people pointing out your bias? Stop being biased.

You said you would vote not guilty if it wasn't for stand your ground. That means you think Zimmerman is not guilty, but think he should go to jail anyway just because of your agenda against the SYG law.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I would need to see pictures--try to determine the person with a look of a good manager.

The Girl Scout leader, if you will.

Perhaps--B51?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

This entire case is about hate and emotions. Pure and simple...

Sad day for America.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wharfrat said:
> ...




I didn't get to see most of it.  The specialty pharmacy called for me to reorder my medicine and kept me on the phone for over an hour.  What I did see was revolting.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Quotes used by Mr. Guy:


"As a man speaks, so is he" 

_An excerpt from Proverbs 23:7 _

"7 For as he thinketh in his heart, so is he: Eat and drink, saith he to thee; but his heart is not with thee."



"To the living we owe respect, to the dead we owe the truth"

A quote by Voltaire


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Does it bother anyone here that the State tried to use the BIBLE to put a man away for something he didn't do? What about evidence pertaining to the case? Hello?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Ah now we're looking into the heart, the very soul, of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin.   That is the proof of who initiated the attack.  Of course NONE of Trayvon Martin's history was allowed into the trial, so how do we know what his demeanor or thoughts likely were that night?



At least O'Mara said what I have been saying that everyone who is anyone started as a 'wannabe.'  

The one thing I would have done differently was when the 'dummy' (the non living one) was brought in by the prosecution.  Rather than shaking it by the shoulders, I would have used a fist and punched it in the nose.  Neck arched, head would hit floor.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Quotes used by Mr. Guy
> 
> "As a man speaks, so is he"
> 
> ...



which had absolutely nothing to do with any evidence.  And they are going back to that juror room with 28 pages telling them to look at evidence, not philosophical dribble.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

For what it's worth, my opinion is that the 1st order of business after choosing the forewoman will be to take a vote whether GZ acted in self-defense.  If all say yes, then we will have a swift verdict.  

This is the only just verdict since there is no evidence of either M2 or manslaughter.  If there are any holdouts, it may take some time for the others to point out all the evidence there is to support GZ's account of what happened, but I don't think it will take long.

If there is justice in this world, the jurors will all be sleeping in their own beds tonight and GZ will get his bond money back.  I expect justice to be a swift and absolute not guilty verdict.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No, it means that since Martin had every legal right to defend himself and since Zimmerman went after him, Zimmerman is at fault and should be convicted of manslaughter.

If Martin DIDN'T have a legal right to defend himself and instead was obligated to retreat then Zimmerman would have to be let off as it would merely be a he said/she said case with a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ah now we're looking into the heart, the very soul, of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin.
> ...



I am so tired of that 'child' shit.  He was not legally a 'child.'  

child n. 1) a person's natural offspring. 2) *a person 14 years and under.* A "child" should be distinguished from a "minor" who is anyone under 18 in almost all states.

child legal definition of child. child synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2013)

To use that kind of language you'd actually have to BE a racist...which George Zimmerman isn't.  You'd know that if you paid attention to something other than web sites like that one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > To the ladies of the board, how would you feel if the State continually appealed to your emotions like that is all that it takes to sway your verdict?
> ...



Arrogance has no appeal.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Does it bother anyone here that the State tried to use the BIBLE to put a man away for something he didn't do? What about evidence pertaining to the case? Hello?



yep, sad, but not surprising, but it also points to their lack of faith in anything they have presented.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Juror E6:
&#8226;She is white
&#8226;She is married and has two children.
&#8226;She has lived in Seminole County for two years.
&#8226;Her husband and son own guns.
&#8226;She was involved in a domestic violence incident in her past.

This one - big note taker and "in charge"


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Ah now we're looking into the heart, the very soul, of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin.   That is the proof of who initiated the attack.  Of course NONE of Trayvon Martin's history was allowed into the trial, so how do we know what his demeanor or thoughts likely were that night?
> ...



that should have been done.

I think it was Baden, forensic expert, that said last night--without knowing the angle? of the wrist--something to that effect--those demonstrations were inconclusive. that may not be an accurate summary--it was confusing to me--either side's use of the dummy.

'their little animation' clarified some points for me. 

make it easier for me--not harder.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> John Guy does not like demonstrative materials.



Given some of the shit they have pulled in this trial, none of the prosecution lawyers like practicing law.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...





Wait. First the defense is using the flashlights to point out that the incident started at the T Junction..and you are saying that the flashlights didn't belong to Zimmerman.

Which is it?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> For what it's worth, my opinion is that the 1st order of business after choosing the forewoman will be to take a vote whether GZ acted in self-defense.  If all say yes, then we will have a swift verdict.
> 
> This is the only just verdict since there is no evidence of either M2 or manslaughter.  If there are any holdouts, it may take some time for the others to point out all the evidence there is to support GZ's account of what happened, but I don't think it will take long.
> 
> If there is justice in this world, the jurors will all be sleeping in their own beds tonight and GZ will get his bond money back.  I expect justice to be a swift and absolute not guilty verdict.



I used to have that kind of faith in our legal system.  Your prediction would have been a near absolute a few decades ago.  But after so many miscarriages of justice, aka O.J. et al, I long ago gave up trying to predict what a jury these days will decide.

But we can hope.  .  .  .

Again I don't know whether Zimmerman is completely innocent or is guilty of something, but nobody but him does know.  And I sure don't think the prosecution has made any kind of case for guilt.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > John Guy does not like demonstrative materials.
> ...



They are working for the State. 

a vivid demonstration of that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Question - Santy - because I know this of you and anyone else that wants to chimes in.   A few of these women have guns in the house or own their own.  Does owning/being familiar with guns give you a different perspective than if you had never seen one before and were completely unfamiliar?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 12, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > AnCapAtheist said:
> ...



....Or from the league of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm still wondering why he thinks lightening would make someone go into a dark alley looking for an address where a street sign wouldn't be.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, my opinion is that the 1st order of business after choosing the forewoman will be to take a vote whether GZ acted in self-defense.  If all say yes, then we will have a swift verdict.
> ...



good points. I started out thinking--'vigilante' and now I question that. Not going to spend much more time questioning what George Zimmerman intended to do. On occasion I have thought that I should 'do something' and learned that may I shouldn't have--that is a possibility and there are others. It seems that his family developed the instinct to 'help/take care of others'--mine did, too. Sometimes it is best to step back.

I empathize with those who lose a loved one. My mother still grieves for my brother and he was 'worse' than Trayvon. What can I say?

And these sort of things will enter into the juror's decision.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



B51 is obviously a leader, but a woman with a CCP? There's a woman in charge.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Question - Santy - because I know this of you and anyone else that wants to chimes in.   A few of these women have guns in the house or own their own.  Does owning/being familiar with guns give you a different perspective than if you had never seen one before and were completely unfamiliar?



I'm not Santa, but thought I would let you know that I am not a gun owner but I have been around guns before many times. It doesn't change my opinion on Zimmerman at all. The only gun we have is a little pellet gun. lol


----------



## asaratis (Jul 12, 2013)

I suppose you that watch the trial have noticed "In God We Trust" on the Great Seal of the State of Florida.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I agree. Someone who can 'get it done'. That is what they need.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> I would really question the one that keeps telling me that the defendant was lying over and over when I didn't see them produce any real evidence of such along with trying to appeal to my emotions rather than with real factual evidence.



Hopefully the jury will consider beyond a reasonable doubt as their decision. That is what we expect them to do consistently, be that a murder, rape, or child molestation. You either have the evidence or you don't.  The only thing we do know for sure, the boy has a bullet in the heart from Zimmys gun as the evidence.

Zimmy's head injuries could have been self-inflected, so I don't see that as evidence for or against the victim or Zimmy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Question - Santy - because I know this of you and anyone else that wants to chimes in.   A few of these women have guns in the house or own their own.  Does owning/being familiar with guns give you a different perspective than if you had never seen one before and were completely unfamiliar?
> ...



I think it may me because we've always had guns and that's what they're for - self defense.  I don't know if I'd be more SHOCKED and gun disgusted bout this or if I was never around guns because I'm always around guns.  lol

That didn't make any sense at all.  Reed it beter than ey tipt it pleese


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You do NOT want to fire a handgun one handed with your wrist bent. A 9mm likely wouldn't do too much damage, but I doubt you would ever do it a second time. I have a .44. If I was to fire that with a bent wrist, I would be typing with just my left hand for a month.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > John Guy does not like demonstrative materials.
> ...



I've said all along the prosecutors don't seem to have a sense of conviction in this case.  That's why I think their presentation has been so lackluster.  Bernie's vocal inflections during yesterday's closing were complete histrionics.  He couldn't have done a worse acting job if he tried.  Obviously he didn't even believe what he was saying.  Pathetic, really, how this came to be.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I would really question the one that keeps telling me that the defendant was lying over and over when I didn't see them produce any real evidence of such along with trying to appeal to my emotions rather than with real factual evidence.
> ...



yet people were immediately there, and just before saw Martin on top of Zimmerman.  Get real here, would you?


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

asaratis said:


> I suppose you that watch the trial have noticed "In God We Trust" on the Great Seal of the State of Florida.



LMAO!! Boy! Did they mess up!!!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Does it bother anyone here that the State tried to use the BIBLE to put a man away for something he didn't do? What about evidence pertaining to the case? Hello?



*Since when have you far right wingnuts had a problem with the Bible being dragged into anything?  Take it up with Pat Robertson.  *


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



??--I'll take your word for that. I got lost --badly--during that part. 

I can only assume this will be an issue for some jurors--'What were they talking about?'--the woman with the CCP may be able to explain.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Shinto must be nice to be a idiot that doesn't live within reality....Emotions is all you have asshole.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I would really question the one that keeps telling me that the defendant was lying over and over when I didn't see them produce any real evidence of such along with trying to appeal to my emotions rather than with real factual evidence.
> ...



Lol, a blatant troll post.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Could injuries be self inflicted, any thing is possible, but direct and scientific evidence supports the account of GZ. None of the evidence points toward being self inflicted. Could have been is not acceptable standard in court of law.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, my opinion is that the 1st order of business after choosing the forewoman will be to take a vote whether GZ acted in self-defense.  If all say yes, then we will have a swift verdict.
> ...



What bothers me the most is that the whole case is like extortion. The jury has to know that there is a strong possibility of riots and threats on their persons if they acquit Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Court is now back in session.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

The state needed to prove Zimmerman guility without a doubt. They didn't prove shit besides the state is going to fight for a double standard to stop violent riots.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Just heard black/Hispanic for the first time on Fox News!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

The jury is on the way back in. Fox again repeated that the alternates do not know that they are alternates.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Question - Santy - because I know this of you and anyone else that wants to chimes in.   A few of these women have guns in the house or own their own.  Does owning/being familiar with guns give you a different perspective than if you had never seen one before and were completely unfamiliar?



Oh, yes definitely, IMO.  Some people see guns as very scary...as if they will hurt you just sitting there.  They don't go off by themselves.  

Also, and most importantly, gun STORAGE and safety is unclear or totally misunderstood by non-gun owners.  Responsible gun owners have gun safes and other means of keeping their weapons safe.  I think most people do not understand the emphasis gun owners place on safety.  There is a respect for the weapon that is not appreciated by those who do not own or use.

Don't you think?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I didn't hear if she has ruled on when their names will be released to the media yet.  The defense filed for 6 months, she said she'd rule later.

If that ruling is done that would give them some freedom and confidence in their deliberations and decision.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I would really question the one that keeps telling me that the defendant was lying over and over when I didn't see them produce any real evidence of such along with trying to appeal to my emotions rather than with real factual evidence.
> ...



Shit-tao with the blatant idiocy once again

Folks.. thanks to him with this very post.. we award him the dumb post of the week award


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

yeah, like before he ran into Martin he went over to the sidewalk and slammed his head into it both front and back and when he did encounter him, he proceeded to scrape up Martin's knuckles so that evidence would correlate with his injuries he inflicted upon himself.  Right.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Just heard black/Hispanic for the first time on Fox News!




Should of been from the start...A few innocent whites would still be alive today.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Hmm, I think that witness has denied what he "thought" he saw in the dark. But what is that evidence of? Witness describes Zimmerman's injuries, phone call to wife | Fox News


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Question - Santy - because I know this of you and anyone else that wants to chimes in.   A few of these women have guns in the house or own their own.  Does owning/being familiar with guns give you a different perspective than if you had never seen one before and were completely unfamiliar?
> ...



Yes I think it does give you a different perspective.  They aren't scary, I wouldn't get tripped up on the "gun" part of this or of self defense, because again, other than going shooting is fun, they are there for self defense.

Guns aren't an obstacle to get over with someone who is familiar with them.

I think the few on the jury that are familiar with them give it a more level decision ground than if none of those women had seen one before and guns were foreign.

Just my opinion.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

How many pages is this thing?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> yeah, like before he ran into Martin he went over to the sidewalk and slammed his head into it both front and back and when he did encounter him, he proceeded to scrape up Martin's knuckles so that evidence would correlate with his injuries he inflicted upon himself.  Right.



This is really how crazy their case is. Our justice system is finished if Zimmerman is found guility....

You won't be able to walk up to a person without justifying any in all violent acts from the person you're walking up to. It will be a crime to walk up to someone...It will be a crime to defend yourself....

Pretty sad.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Then I have one question, where did anyone say Martin saw the gun? Everything I read said that Zimmerman said that Martin said something like "You are going to die" and reached for the gun. Like I pointed out earlier, it is entirely possible he felt the gun during the fight. Are you trying to tell me that a 17 year old punk wouldn't know a gun when he felt one? You need to get past the "seeing" thing and think about all the different ways Martin could have become aware of the gun, up to and including Zimmerman reaching for it himself.


As I've already said, I have no dog in this fight and I know only what I've read and heard about the case.  So go to message #111 for the answer to your question.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Was that Zim's wife?


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I can see DD got his ass handed to him, and his response is to attack the messenger. You really are that stupid and obvious. LMAO!!!  It probably works on idiots like yourself.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

crazedscotsman said:


> how many pages is this thing?



27


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

Clementine said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



actually a judge is not speaking out at this point.  trollkota pulled this article from OVER a YEAR ago.

this thread is just another attempt to smear zimmerman by his past actions...while at the same time loving that martin's past actions were not allowed in court.

two faced and intellectually dishonest


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



That's a crock of crap on your part. Just because you don't agree with the post, doesn't mean that it's a "troll post". What are you trying to do, intimidate new forum members? You are not a Moderator, you are a regular forum member like the rest of us. You don't "call the shots", and you have little room to talk about "troll posts" or other violations. They should all tell you to go pound sand.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I got you Testa. LOL


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...




even so --If they agreed/not certain that is the correct term, to serve on this jury--the task is to determine what the facts revealed.

'a jury of one peers'--after enough life experiences--that terrifies me. 'You should have/you should not have'--and it could be a tiny point.

I cannot forget an unsettling exchange I had online during the Natalee Holloway case--'She shouldn't have been in the bar, etc'--she never would concede that Joran Van der Sloot--'should not have been what he was'. Things like that. 

however the unrest must be dealt with--that must be dealt with by those empowered to do so. God Help Us All.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Uh, hate further bust your bubble here sports fans but the far left leaning liberal in this trial would be Mark O'Mara who also was critical of the current Stand Your Ground law when it passed calling it the License to Murder statute.
Not passing judgment on any of them, just posting the facts.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sorry...getting busy here at work...I agree!  LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I'm going to wager that their names are known outside of the court room.
I know spectators aren't allowed cameras, but I'd be willing to bet one or more got in.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank goodness for 4g.

We going to have a post trial poll?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Blind @ stupid is no way to move through life fool.  Your side are nothing more then violence supporting filth that doesn't give a damn about a fair and just justice system.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The jury may have some problem with convicting on 2nd degree murder - but manslaughter should be a no-brainer.  Zimmerman could still get 30 years in prison on manslaughter.
> 
> Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
> 
> ...



if his claim of self defense is believed by the jury, then no manslaughter

that is the defense claim


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> For what it's worth, my opinion is that the 1st order of business after choosing the forewoman will be to take a vote whether GZ acted in self-defense.  If all say yes, then we will have a swift verdict.
> 
> This is the only just verdict since there is no evidence of either M2 or manslaughter.  If there are any holdouts, it may take some time for the others to point out all the evidence there is to support GZ's account of what happened, but I don't think it will take long.
> 
> If there is justice in this world, the jurors will all be sleeping in their own beds tonight and GZ will get his bond money back.  I expect justice to be a swift and absolute not guilty verdict.



Just wondering, but will they give him his gun back when he gets his bond money, or would there be a 30 day waiting period?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I figured you would, we've been deciphering each other's opinions and typing for a long time. ;-)


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



You mean shit for brains.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm liking this so far.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.



he is not being charged with premeditation

good lord, when will lefties like you learn the facts


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I just don't understand the technical fyi. The angles, etc.

The other jurors would not have much patience with me--I can tell. I would have to listen carefully to the opinions of others--which may or may not be what is expected of a juror.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

She has made it clear that if they decide Zim acted in self defense, they cannot convict on manslaughter.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yep and after listening to deedee or whateber her name was, yallz be purdy good at dis speakn stuffs, hehehe


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Actually.. I have repeatedly put my stance on the actual evidence up many times.. and I have had no part of my ass handed to me

You post something idiotic yet again based on assumptions, what ifs, and unsubstantiated bullshit and consider it a reasonable doubt... you are an idiot.. an even bigger idiot than when you first joined this board as an idiot


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, my opinion is that the 1st order of business after choosing the forewoman will be to take a vote whether GZ acted in self-defense.  If all say yes, then we will have a swift verdict.
> ...



He's going to need it, not only to get home, but to auction it off for enough money to get the hell out of Dodge. He is going to have to leave the region, not just the state and move to a low population area. A city where the "Greater Area" has less than 3 or 4 million people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Which side looks more confident?

The defense, with their heads up?






Or the State, with their heads down?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



They wouldn't be lefties if they didn't act on emotions, against economics and reality.  I am saying this even through I do agree with some of their views.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



How can it be absurd when what I referred to is currently being cracked down on? If it continues eventually, they may use it as an excuse to end CCL rights as one example. How real is that? I'm pro-gun rights and don't want to see anything like that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Those m's in Zimmerman are really screwing with her.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally, the judge said that you can use deadly force to prevent great bodily injury.

Not Guilty!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Judge Mope is too cheap to use a glass. She's using a nasty Styrofoam cup.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Just carrying a firearm and relentlessly following someone could signify to a juror or two a pre-meditation. The other jurors may subsequently go along with that and convict for murder.
> ...



It is a logical conclusion that if the jury feels there was pre-meditation then that easily proves the murder 2 charge if not murder 1.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

uh YeS disregard that she has been a biotch! lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

"Please disregard anything I have said or done that would make you think I preferred one verdict over another"

-Judge Debra Nelson


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey lefties...How would you feel if someone attacked and beat the hell out of you? Would you try to fight back????


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Then your a idiot for being liberal cause they would take your guns given the chance.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

"Please disregard anything I have said or done that would make you think I preferred one verdict over another"


UN-SAID: Because I realized I fucked up and don't want to get busted for it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

I got stuck workin' and missed everything today.

I have just one very urgent question.

When Mark O'M gave his summation, did it involve any skipping or "la la la" musical interludes?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

Brain357 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


So you have an axe to grind.  We got that.
In other news, the sun rises in the East.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Judge Mope is too cheap to use a glass. She's using a nasty Styrofoam cup.



Styrofoam water


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

my eyes--I just glanced at another message board--a different POV --eh--I knew what I would see. 

perhaps 'good' people of some kind but different from me. 

opinions. At least acquire some skill in stating them--but some won't, don't or can't. regardless of education and experiences.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

The verdict form is plain stupid. How could Zim have shot the kid if he didn't have a gun?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hey lefties...How would you feel if someone attacked and beat the hell out of you? Would you try to fight back????



No they would sue the police for not saving them from getting their ass kicked.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Presumption of innocence remains until evidence overturns that presumption. If that line is followed it is acquittal on all charges.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Actually I have been a member here longer than he has, so he is "new" compared to me. These guys lack an ability to engage in debate, so they hurl insults like DD does. I must have intimidated this weak poster, and it is his way of submitting to me. 

TemplarKormac  
Hero of The Templar Order
*Member #43268*


shintao  
Take Down ~ Tap Out
*Member #24733*


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I got stuck workin' and missed everything today.
> 
> I have just one very urgent question.
> 
> When Mark O'M gave his summation, did it involve any skipping or "la la la" musical interludes?



Just a tap dance and a chorus of Danny Boy. Jury gave him a standing O.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Jury has now begun deliberations.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know how late the jury will be able to deliberate today?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I got stuck workin' and missed everything today.
> 
> I have just one very urgent question.
> 
> When Mark O'M gave his summation, did it involve any skipping or "la la la" musical interludes?



Nada

But he did have cardboard cutouts and Burden of Proof visual aids.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Listen Shitao, I submit to no one. Take your Kung Fu ass and make backflips out of this thread. Smartass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does anyone know how late the jury will be able to deliberate today?



I think it's going to be until "they say".

I also *think* they'll go over the weekend.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

The stress level of George Zimmerman is through the roof right now. It will be even greater when the jury comes back with the verdict. When the verdict is read, it's going to be crazy, I just know it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't send the ammo with the gun to the jury room!!!

LOL


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Hmm, based on that logic criteria, every retard republican president back to Nixon is an "IDIOT." Thanks for clarifying that for us.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how late the jury will be able to deliberate today?
> ...



I thought i read somewhere upthread that they can't deliberate on weekends.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, 2:30 EDT and it's with the jury.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> 
> Moments ago, it hit me.
> 
> ...


This case is another way for the left to utilize it's divide and conquer tactics.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Don't send the ammo with the gun to the jury room!!!
> 
> LOL



I wonder if the judge is afraid they might play, "Russian Roulette" with a semi-auto, lol.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Don't send the ammo with the gun to the jury room!!!
> 
> LOL



Because they may lock and load and hunt down the 3 Stooges.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



IF I were a liberal, which I'm not since I'm a conservative, I'd be an idiot, yes. Given the chance what?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It's up to the judge to inconvenience everyone in the entire world and I think she'll ask the jury and I think they'll say they want to work through the weekend.

That's a lot of thinking right there.

Edit for remember 10 pm hearing inconvenience?  It's not like that's a concern for her ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Don't send the ammo with the gun to the jury room!!!
> ...



What do you MEAN you don't agree with the five of us??


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You already did Troll. LMAO! You have shown yourself to be weak and ineffective. I am not sure why you are here, did someone order a tin trinket from China?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



yes--but someone on CNN mumbled last night that he expected them to deliberate through the weekend.

Did he know what he was talking about--I suppose.

It is not an easy task to discover the truth--that is what I have learned from this experience.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You put what ifs as proof of reasonable doubt...

I place my opinion on the trial on the evidence...

1) Martin was the aggressor... corroborated by eye witness testimony
2) Zimmerman's injuries consistent with being attacked in the manner in which he claimed.. also consistent with witness testimony
3) Forensic evidence shows gunshot wound consistent with being on the bottom in the scenario that is corroborated by the witness testimony
4) FLA law states that the claim of self defense can come from fear for one's life and/or major bodily harm
5) Reasonable to expect great bodily harm when one has had their nose broken and is being pummeled
6) There is no evidence to suggest self inflicted wounds in any way, shape or form...

You have your theory with no evidence to back it up rather than your feeling or your imagination

You sir (and I use that term lightly, considering your past posting history, shit-tao), are an idiot


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I was just wondering how late it would be tonight because I think the ladies might want to get in a game of bridge after they make the decision.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The stress level of George Zimmerman is through the roof right now. It will be even greater when the jury comes back with the verdict. When the verdict is read, it's going to be crazy, I just know it.



YES I feel for him, some may disagree but I cant help but feel that way.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Judge's decision. I think I remember she will have them work the weekend.

I wish she had said. "This shouldn't take too long I'm going to step out for a smoke and I'll meet you back here at 3 PM."


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Judge Nelson told the jury a few minutes ago:
"It is NOT NECESSARY FOR GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TO PROVE ANYTHING".
For all you knee jerk dumb asses here that believed Zimmerman had to prove his self defense.
Have you frauds finally admitted how much of a fool you have been for over a year now?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

It has to be unanimous, so if they don't all go the same way off the bat, they'll have to fight it out, they don't want to go through all this and then not have a decision.  Maybe they can settle it over their bridge game.  2 birds 1 stone.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The judge is a democrat.  I expect nothing less.   If the jury comes back with a not guilty, she must have some plan in mind to make Zimmerman guilty.
> ...



She is a Democrat.  Get used to the facts.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jury has now begun deliberations.



Are they done yet?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



lol--keep em coming Ernie.

passing a bag of boiled peanuts. There might be some at the farmer's market tomorrow.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Judge Nelson told the jury a few minutes ago:
> "It is NOT NECESSARY FOR GEORGE ZIMMERMAN TO PROVE ANYTHING".
> For all you knee jerk dumb asses here that believed Zimmerman had to prove his self defense.
> Have you frauds finally admitted how much of a fool you have been for over a year now?



You're.......   Kidding....??

Right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > shintao said:
> ...



Ha. You are amusing. Here's a neg for your trouble.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



If it takes longer than 2 1/2 hours, I'll expect a quilt and some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Now the feed chat says:

Guilty
Not guilty
Guilty
78% not guilty!!
Not guilty
The poll is wrong
Not guilty
Guilty

I hate jumping into the Borg.  lol


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

My bet is a decision tonight.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It has to be unanimous, so if they don't all go the same way off the bat, they'll have to fight it out, they don't want to go through all this and then not have a decision.  Maybe they can settle it over their bridge game.  2 birds 1 stone.



They should know each other pretty well by now. That might help.

After listening to how many days--25 maybe. I would want to get this resolved.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Judge Mope wants it to be longer than that because she found a want ad for a new computer. Someone in the neighborhood has a good price on a Sinclair ZX-81.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jury has now begun deliberations.
> ...



Look young lady, don't make me turn this trial around!



They say a verdict is expected by late afternoon. Cross your fingers!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The stress level of George Zimmerman is through the roof right now. It will be even greater when the jury comes back with the verdict. When the verdict is read, it's going to be crazy, I just know it.



I am preparing myself either way.

While wondering how there couldn't be reasonable doubt on all kinds of issues.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Now the feed chat says:
> 
> Guilty
> Not guilty
> ...





The current WAT poll is:

The Poll


What verdict do you think the jury will return?

    Not Guilty (61%, 474 Votes)
    Guilty - Manslaughter (30%, 235 Votes)
    Guilty - Second Degree Murder (9%, 73 Votes)


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

OK, the jury sent a note to the Judge.  They want the life size doll, candles and some Barry White CD's.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Now the feed chat says:
> ...



Clickorlando poll - different poll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> OK, the jury sent a note to the Judge.  They want the life size doll, candles and some Barry White CD's.





			
				chintzy board software said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to legaleagle_45 again.



Dammit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Some of those old computers are worth big bucks. My sister sold her original Apple II for 5 grand with all of the original packaging in excellent shape.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> OK, the jury sent a note to the Judge.  They want the life size doll, candles and some Barry White CD's.



Correction: Marvin Gaye CD's, preferred Greatest Hits with "Let's Get It On" and The Isley Brothers CD's, prefer Greatest Hits with "Between the Sheets".

Wait, one more note, the want the O'Jays as well and System of a Down.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Jackson said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



This is one of the best comments I've seen, and I've seen so many. Thank you sir.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, the jury sent a note to the Judge.  They want the life size doll, candles and some Barry White CD's.
> ...



My chintzy board software says the same thing as your chintzy board software.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



She made a profit of $2000 over original list price.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Except that self defense counts against manslaughter as well


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So we have a Democrat that is always pro prosecution and gives very high sentences in all her criminal cases.
That is your definition of a liberal Democrat?
Fact is she is a hard core right wing Judge in HER COURT DECISIONS as evidenced in this case.
And if you do not understand that hard core Judges ARE CONSERVATIVES then you are lost and have no clue how the judicial system works.
Democrats can not stand Judge Nelson in her court circuit in Florida. O'MARA IS A LIBERAL DEMOCRAT AND HE HAS ALWAYS HATED HER.
Just the facts. Get used to it. I have more.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Then who was intended target?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2013)

Why? Are you planning on moving next door, deany?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> OK, the jury sent a note to the Judge.  They want the life size doll, candles and some Barry White CD's.



Judge Mope will send back this version of Barry.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIvQXiMVf-Q]GOLLUM AND SMEAGOL SINGS BARRY WHITE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

First Amendment Zones for Miami

Police Readying First Amendment Zones To Quell Possible Zimmerman Backlash « CBS Miami


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Nelson told the jury a few minutes ago:
> ...



That is THE STANDARD JURY CHARGE always given.
And she also told the jury that Z not testifying is not to viewed as any admission of guilt as he has no duty to testify. 
She said both of that.
Just like I said she would.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



My question is, does the concrete sidewalk not escalate from fist fight to something different? Could the sidewalk be considered a weapon? If the answer is yes, concrete is a weapon, then the next step in the escalation is the use of deadly force.


----------



## bendog (Jul 12, 2013)

If the black guy was on trial for killing the latino/white guy, these guys would cheering the law and order judge.  It's hilarious.

That said, imo, letting the prosecution choose a lesser included offense at the very end is not fair.  But, Fla applies the law to all.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



That is not a relevant question as the evidence is in.
Zimmerman HAS TO PROVE NOTHING in deliberations you fool.
100% of the deliberations IS IF THE PROSECUTION PROVED EACH AND EVERY ELEMENT OF THEIR CASE.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

Seminole Co sheriff on post-verdict security! WOW  Are they scared it may get out of hand for real?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I was addressing the bolded part


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

No large man like Zimmerman is going to feel his life is honestly threatened after such light injuries as that. And I know, "the cement," "the cement." 

Trayvon Martin Crime Scene Photos Shown To George Zimmerman Jurors (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)

If at that moment on the cement GZ had shot him feeling threatened at that moment, the body would have been found near the cement, which it wasn't. Martin was on top of GZ on the cement, but the shot made him flip over backwards in the air like a video game and land 10 feet away in the grass. BS.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> Seminole Co sheriff on post-verdict security! WOW  Are they scared it may get out of hand for real?



Why wouldn't they be?

I am not there but there has certainly been enough talk about riots.

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> No large man like Zimmerman is going to feel his life is honestly threatened after such light injuries as that. And I know, "the cement," "the cement."
> 
> Trayvon Martin Crime Scene Photos Shown To George Zimmerman Jurors (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)
> 
> If at that moment on the cement GZ had shot him feeling threatened at that moment, the body would have been found near the cement, which it wasn't. Martin was on top of GZ on the cement, but the shot made him flip over backwards in the air like a video game and land 10 feet away in the grass. BS.



There truly is no reasoning with you. I hope the jury brings back the verdict you want. The rest of just want for justice under the law. Good bye!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Youre confusing premeditated murder with murder 2.
Zimmerman intended to shoot Trayvon.  He intentionally pulled the gun.  He intentionally aimed it at him, he intetionally pulled the trigger.  There was nothing accidental about it.

If Martin did not jump out of the bushes, from around the corner of the bulding, out of the shadows, then how did they contact each other?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Trayvon Martin crime scene and George Zimmerman injury photos | wtsp.com

His nose and face look pretty good to me in these photos taken the night of the killing. And look at that little scratch!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?



If there are kids looking like Trayvon aimlessly walking around in the rain near my home or my neighbors I hope that someone does confront the situation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

My magic 8 ball says:


Outlook Good


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Seminole Cty Sheriff has been on full alert and on top of this and monitoring all along.

I think they are very prepared for any crazies.  All is quiet. 

Why do you think I say don't use the BT word on a gigantic online forum?  LOL

;-)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jG7AeynVrU]Trayvon Martin crime scene photos - YouTube[/ame]

@ :35 and 1:00 it CLEARLY shows the dead body is 10 feet away from the cement.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Seminole Co sheriff on post-verdict security! WOW  Are they scared it may get out of hand for real?
> ...



you are right! I just haven't seen much of that kinda thing like riots and all. Sheltered I guess and it is scary to think of it all getting crazy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What? 

Why is this so hard to understand? Stand your ground applies only if the state charges you with a crime. It is specifically written to apply only if you are charged and decide to demand an extra procedural step that imposes an extra burden on the state. It never applied in this case because Zimmerman never argued that, even though he could have run away after the fight started, he chose to stand his ground.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Trayvon Martin crime scene photos - YouTube
> 
> @ :35 and 1:00 it CLEARLY shows the dead body is 10 feet away from the cement.



You're forgetting that the fight wasn't stationary. Nice try though.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Did I say that? You claimed that Zimmerman is lying because he said the flashlight didn't work, I want to know what evidence you are basing that on.

You are the idiot that thinks the fact that Zimmerman's DNA was not found under Martin's fingernails proves Zimmerman was lying. Did they check the flashlights for DNA and fingerprints? Did they check them to see if they actually worked? Come to think of it, did they actually see they worked, and then bring them into court to prove Zimmerman was lying about it?Am I supposed to believe he is lying because it makes him guilty, or because you said so?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

If Zimmerman is convicted, will conservatives try to 'spirit him out of the country' in order to help him seek political asylum somewhere?

Maybe this is the 'spark' that conservatives have been waiting for in order to spur on an American Spring (ala the Arab Spring), and overthrow our gov't.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't lend much credence to Drudge Report, but I'd thought I indulge some of my conservative friends here. I wouldn't be surprised if this were actually true. But for now it's just speculation. 

Zimmerman Show Trial Judge a Life-Long Lib | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

Well Im out for now but ttyl! Have a great day ya'll!


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?


 
St. Skittles didn't look anything like either of my kids.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



I have seen them on TV.

While teaching--we were on high alert at many times--that was close enough for me.

I assume the National Guard is on stand by--all LE ready to move out. 

If you are in Atlanta--you might remember Freaknik and an incident a couple of years ago in Piedmont Park?

Tempers flare when it is hot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> Well Im out for now but ttyl! Have a great day ya'll!



Bye P!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2013)

Since many of the injuries to George Zimmerman could have only been caused by contact from cement...what does that prove other than at in the process of pushing Martin off of him that George Zimmerman moved him away from the cement?

Here's your problem, Quick.  You want to pretend that Martin didn't inflict injuries on George Zimmerman because if he DID then Zimmerman's self defense claim becomes extremely valid but Zimmerman DOES have those injuries and the WERE caused by Trayvon Martin.


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I remember people talking about it but I am a little more country than Atlanta. lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If Zimmerman is convicted, will conservatives try to 'spirit him out of the country' in order to help him seek political asylum somewhere?
> 
> Maybe this is the 'spark' that conservatives have been waiting for in order to spur on an American Spring (ala the Arab Spring), and overthrow our gov't.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> @ :35 and 1:00 it CLEARLY shows the dead body is 10 feet away from the cement.



SO? you can throw somebody 3-5 feet away from yourself and then somebody can crawl the remaining 5 feet. 10 feet is not a long distance - *T height was more than half of that distance*


----------



## animallover (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Well Im out for now but ttyl! Have a great day ya'll!
> ...



Bye Testa.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin crime scene photos - YouTube
> ...



I just said that the only time there would have been some kind of justification to shoot Trayvon it would have been the second he allegedly had his head smashed on the cement. 

The video shows @ 5:00 very clearly just how light his injuries were. Except for the moment on the cement, such injuries would never warrant killing someone over with such a large man like GZ.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

A leaked report says the judge received the following note from a juror;


"Bring me the head of Bernie de la Rionda"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, the jury sent a note to the Judge.  They want the life size doll, candles and some Barry White CD's.
> ...



They are asking for Vanilla Fudge's "You Keep Me Hanging On" and some weed too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo-5NKeDXSE]You keep me hanging on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> Prosecutor John Guy followed with a rebuttal, accusing Zimmerman of telling "so many lies." He said Martin's last feeling was fear.
> 
> "Isn't that every child's worst nightmare, to be followed on the way home in the dark by a stranger," Guy said. "Isn't that every child's worst fear?"
> .



If Martin was so afraid, why did he go back and confront Zimmerman?
Every statement by the prosecutor begs for obvious rebuttal.
"Martin didnt have 4 minutes to get away.  He had 4 minutes to live".  So why didnt he choose to live and run back home?
His statements don't hold up under even the mildest scrutiny.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Please disregard anything I have said or done that would make you think I preferred one verdict over another"
> 
> 
> UN-SAID: Because I realized I fucked up and don't want to get busted for it.



Huh?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That's the most retarded thing you've ever posted.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SO? you can throw somebody 3-5 feet away from yourself and then somebody can crawl the remaining 5 feet. 10 feet is not a long distance - *T height was more than half of that distance*
> ...


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I just said that the only time there would have been some kind of justification to shoot Trayvon it would have been the second he allegedly had his head smashed on the cement.



It is impossible to shoot exactly the same time as your head is being smashed into the cement. you can shoot only in-between smashes

have you ever conducted a fight yourself?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "Please disregard anything I have said or done that would make you think I preferred one verdict over another"
> ...



Judge Mope said that during jury instructions.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Again, direct evidence. It has to be taken on face value like I explained yesterday of how a shot through the heart would surely silence anyone and drop them on the spot. You can conjecture all day long, but direct evidence is what murder trials are all about.



it is YOU who are conjecturing fifth day long


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman is convicted, will conservatives try to 'spirit him out of the country' in order to help him seek political asylum somewhere?
> ...



You know what I consider trolling?  Turning a trial into a political motivated circus act repleat with the requisite overabundance of conspiracy theories.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?



How many would want their kid on drugs, sneaking around close to houses, firing back with racist comments, and striking out against someone with violence that can result in various levels of violence coming back at them...???


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

animallover said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



eh----After the 'fear and panic'--nothing much to see. Traffic was snarled, kids were drinking and partying, some looting. Long serious discussions followed--as always. I suppose that is good. Very concerned citizens of all kinds here.

I have family that lives further away--they wonder what is wrong with me--so serious. Glad to be able to visit them.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?
> ...



and these idiots wonder why I feel the way I do? These people justify violence and idiocy.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If George Zimmerman legitimately fears for his life...which is a reasonable reaction to being sucker punched in the face...knocked to the ground...straddled by your attacker who then proceeds to rain blows down on your head...then killing that same attacker is entirely "warranted".

You people scare me.  You somehow think that someone being beaten should have the ability to discern both the severity of the injuries that they are receiving and the intent of the attacker to either stop the attack or escalate it.  

I've been attacked like that in the past and trust me when I tell you that you're "thought process" is not operating normally.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Not when you consider inflation. She had the boxes in the attic for years. When she retired it, she packed it up and wrapped everything up in plastic and stored it in a closet. It looked just like the day it was delivered.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > "Please disregard anything I have said or done that would make you think I preferred one verdict over another"
> ...



She actually said that to the jurors during instruction.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

'I heard it through the grapevine'

Marvin Gaye--not precisely relevant--'You Keep Me Hangin' On'--both personal favorites.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You're talking about a chance meeting or a mugging, and this trial is not that. You can't have your cake and eat it too. GZ arranged the whole thing. BTW I don't believe there was a sucker punch.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

This is what I'm listening to right now
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkObnNQCMtM&feature=player_detailpage]Samuel Barber: Agnus Dei (Adagio for strings) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I didn't see the jury instruction.  Had to get an errand run that I forgot yesterday.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



It's replete, by the way.

And grow up. You are too stupid to know the difference between fact and conspiracy. As you have sat there and merrily made up your own conclusions about this case without ONCE researching the facts. Politically motivated? Yes, that's what liberals have done here. You people are vampires. Blood sucking leeches who yearn for the blood of an innocent man. 

A requisite overabundance of facts outweighs a requisite overabundance of emotion. Get that through your head, tool.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They want you to lay there in die...They have no case besides to start racial hatred.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Again, direct evidence. It has to be taken on face value like I explained yesterday of how a shot through the heart would surely silence anyone and drop them on the spot. You can conjecture all day long, but direct evidence is what murder trials are all about.
> ...



In that fashion, everything we all say is ultimately conjecture. The only thing we know for sure is the sky is blue, the sun is orange, and the stars are white.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> This is what I'm listening to right now
> Samuel Barber: Agnus Dei (Adagio for strings) - YouTube



This song gives me chills, it's crazy!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I think she possibly ad libbed it as a butt covering.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

OT
 &#8207;@UberFacts  
To burn off one M&M candy, you need to walk the full length of a football field.

They're kidding right?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Ever since OJ and Casey Anthony, I have no faith in juries. They will be unduely influenced by emotion and feel that they have to convict GZ of something.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



And YOU are an idiot. That we know without a doubt.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> You're talking about a chance meeting or a mugging, and this trial is not that. You can't have your cake and eat it too. GZ arranged the whole thing. BTW I don't believe there was a sucker punch.



What!? How the hell did he "arrange" all this?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Ever since OJ and Casey Anthony, I have no faith in juries. They will be unduely influenced by emotion and feel that they have to convict GZ of something.



He'll walk.  That's the world we live in I guess


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Except when the sky is red, or black.. or when the sun appears red.. and the stars come in many colors...

But go right on spewing out stuff


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Still dodging the angry mob.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Trayvons parents failed to raise their son
Trayvon thought he'd beat the "cracker"(turns out he's a Hispanic)
Travyon beats on Hispanic
Hispanic shots Trayvon in self defense
Black community threatens to riot...Like they give a damn about the other hundred thousand cases of black on black slaughter the past 30 years.
liberal media kisses their ass...Facts don't matter.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I still have all my old computers.  They are in a location in my house I call 'The Computer Graveyard.'  Not my problem.  They will be the kids' problems~!  I luv it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


 
Do you think the jury should follow Florida law or your liberal thinking?

Under Florida law one doesn't have to sustain any injuries to use deadly force.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



not true.
the sun is NOT orange and not all stars are white.
Oh, and the sky is not always blue as well


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > You're talking about a chance meeting or a mugging, and this trial is not that. You can't have your cake and eat it too. GZ arranged the whole thing. BTW I don't believe there was a sucker punch.
> ...



By hunting down someone, and hunting them down with a gun.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What?  Tagged, noted, reported, negged.  Sound familiar?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OT
> &#8207;@UberFacts
> To burn off one M&M candy, you need to walk the full length of a football field.
> 
> They're kidding right?



LOL! Nope. 

Warning: You need to run two miles to burn off that bottle of Coke. 
What Your Soda Can Doesn't Tell You | Men's Health News


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



which is your fantasy without any evidence to support and not what happened.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Remind me again how Zimmerman was "hunting" anyone down idiot? He had called the police and keeping a eye on him. That isn't hunting anyone done. 

Trayvon made the mistake of attacking...Now that's the crime.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



The sun is yellow actually. The sky is black, since the particles making it blue are oxygenated particles in Earth's atmosphere. Stars can come in a slew of colors, White, Red, Blue, Blue-white, Yellow, Yellow-white, Orange, Red-Brown, Brown, and Dark-Brown.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*Negged*


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Ever since OJ and Casey Anthony, I have no faith in juries. They will be unduely influenced by emotion and feel that they have to convict GZ of something.



Let's not forget the influence of the DOJ.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > OT
> ...



Ha ha. Good I don't drink coke.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I know, I am just playing with a mouse


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You wouldn't even agree on those 3 basic things. See, the bias here is astounding. 

The sun is never orange, the sky is never blue, and the stars are never white.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

I started out thinking Zimmerman was a vigilante and ended up with reasonable doubt on many issues. If it could happen to me I would think it could happen to jurors.

There is so much to consider--difficult to imagine how mere mortals can process that volume of information as fully as it should be.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*NEGGED!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Oh for f*ck sakes. If he wanted to hunt TM down with a gun he would have shot him the moment he saw him. He wouldn't have called 911 and waited for a f*cking fist fight before shooting him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

lmao

I love these little retarded drive by's


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Except none of the evidence corroborates this at all

But that don't matter to agenda driven people like yourslef


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

So it is illegal to walk up to someone to ask a question??? It somehow gives them a right to beat someone up.

Give me a fucking break quickhitcurepon...So if you wanted to ask a question of someone and you walked up to them they can beat you up???


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?
> ...



I think it would be worth noting that one of the jurors told her children that this is the reason they don't dress like thugs.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Indeed, just don't let the mouse get the best of you.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL He was trying to say that I was trying to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the sky is always blue, the sun is always orange, and the stars are always white. Sound familiar?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Nice try, moron.. not what I said... you took a statement that the sun is not always orange, the sky is not always blue, and the stars are not always white... and insisted I said NEVER..

Your feeble attempts of twisting things around will not work on me


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Fuck,

If I was hunting someone I'd just shot them...The last thing I'd allow is for them to take me to the ground.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

GZ lovers won't budge an inch.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


 
I admit it.  I am quite biased regarding FACTS.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Holy shit he brought in a slab of concrete!


 
Gonna let some heads crack, are they pioneerpete?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

STOP.

All of you arguing with Quick have been drawn in to his web of trolling. You may wish to put him on your ignore list.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Trayvons parents failed to raise their son
> Trayvon thought he'd beat the "cracker"(turns out he's a Hispanic)
> Travyon beats on Hispanic
> Hispanic shots Trayvon in self defense
> ...



Hmm, guess you have been inflicted by a strange virus normally found in Fantasyland.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



I said originally the sun is orange, etc. Right now, where I am the sun is orange. You are the one twisting the words to suit yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> STOP.
> 
> All of you arguing with Quick have been drawn in to his web of trolling. You may wish to put him on your ignore list.



He's already on my ignore list.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvons parents failed to raise their son
> ...



Prove me wrong.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You "The only thing we know for sure is the sky is blue, the sun is orange, and the stars are white."

Me "Except when the sky is red, or black.. or when the sun appears red.. and the stars come in many colors..."

You "You wouldn't even agree on those 3 basic things. See, the bias here is astounding."

I twisted nothing around


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Can a star come in white-Hispanic?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Someone just walking through isn't going to by chance come upon the person following them. Can't happen.


----------



## shintao (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> STOP.
> 
> All of you arguing with Quick have been drawn in to his web of trolling. You may wish to put him on your ignore list.



Now the Dork is tyring to tell you how to use your 1st Amendment Rights and the brain case!!! He is weak and fears you might have a thought process that doesn't match his sheeple thinking. 

Throw him meat!!!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Whats going on?

Fox has the Seal up on their feed


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



With a little jalapenos perhaps...


----------



## Redfish (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > STOP.
> ...



are you the same shintao from AWE and PD?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Zimmerman is almost as dark as Obama.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Again.. an assumption without evidence or proof...

It's like a disease with those like you... thinking your uncorroborated statements and assumptions are true


----------



## FireFly (Jul 12, 2013)

John Guy did a way better job of stitching together a coherent theory than I ever figured they could with what little they had. It was still full of holes & required giant leaps, but he made it sound good for a pile of shit. It would suck to get railroaded by him if you had a bad attorney.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



when will obama and the media designate Aaron Hernandez as a white hispanic --  he did shoot and kill a black guy just like GZ.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Nothing.

There's about 20 people in front of the courthouse now and all's I've got to say is it's fucking hot today.  Have fun standing out there.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

FireFly said:


> John Guy did a way better job of stitching together a coherent theory than I ever figured they could with what little they had. It was still full of holes & required giant leaps, but he made it sound good for a pile of shit. It would suck to get railroaded by him if you had a bad attorney.



O'Mara said he had been a prosecutor.  Those are the best defense lawyers.  They know the tricks!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > John Guy did a way better job of stitching together a coherent theory than I ever figured they could with what little they had. It was still full of holes & required giant leaps, but he made it sound good for a pile of shit. It would suck to get railroaded by him if you had a bad attorney.
> ...



He knows all the tricks alright ;-)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nothing.
> 
> There's about 20 people in front of the courthouse now and all's I've got to say is it's fucking hot today.  Have fun standing out there.



Press?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nothing.
> 
> There's about 20 people in front of the courthouse now and all's I've got to say is it's fucking hot today.  Have fun standing out there.



How many of them have signs written in crayon?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Redfish said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Waiting to see how this thing plays out first before having to go to plan B. Plus the name of Hernandez is hard for them to push as white.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



tequila ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...



"Protestors" with crayon signs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Redfish said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What's the difference? Oh'yeah the Hispanic really did mean to kill the black. I guess they know for a fact that they can't draw whitey into this...The media jumped the gun in this case.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Redfish said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I pointed this out a long while ago, nobody seemed to care at the time.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 12, 2013)

I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.

Actually, they'd be scary in any role where they had power over people...medical, legal, daycare, senior care, management...they're the type who enjoy hurting people...because they can.

They can go fuck themselves.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



mmmm Good idea!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...



STOP thinking with my brain!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



A chance meeting is when neither parties had any original involvement in meeting up. GZ set it all in motion with the 911 call.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



One issue that "puzzles" me is when zimmerman told the dispatcher that martin had "something in his hands" like it was a concern of his. If he was so concerned about the "something in his hands", then why did he continue his pursuit to the extent that he exited the safety of his own vehicle to in order to continue the pursuit?


----------



## foxyladi (Jul 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Overabundance of the facts?  Zimmerman's story has changed several times.  He's lied repeatedly.  And you trust him like he's your mom.

Meanwhile, Martin doesn't really get to tell his side of the story, does he?  That pretty much leaves the door wide open to tell almost any story he wants.

As far as I know, nobody has even considered a worst case scenario as far as Zimmerman is concerned.  What if this was a thrill killing?  He knew the law about stand your ground, which he just so happened to lie about on Hannity's show when he said he wasn't familiar with it.  What if he's just one of those flaky freaks who figured he could get away with killing someone if the circumstances were right.  Who would disbelieve him since he was in contact with the police and wasn't running away?  All I know is YOU guys seem to believe anything he says.  It's pretty weird since conservatives generally have such a negative opinion about human behavior.  But say he's conservative or add 2nd Amendment gun rights to the mix, and all of a sudden you're the champion of someone you would otherwise suspect of having committed a crime that they then tried to cover it up in an effort to avoid going to prison.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Arias would be jealous.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Again.. not inherently true.. you can have 2 people looking for each other.. losing track of each other.. and by chance or sheer blind odds, bump into each other when turning a corner...

Your unsubstantiated claims of a planned hunting are indeed laughable


----------



## Cookie (Jul 12, 2013)

The question is ... is there reasonable doubt about which story is which.

George Zimmerman is already innocent. Our philosophy in the law is that it is better to let a guilty man go instead of convict an innocent one.

So it is up to the prosecution to prove, beyond reasonable doubt, that Zimmerman set out to kill Martin.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She's got to be crayon jonesing big time.

Bummer to stab29times/shootwithgrandpasgun/cuthead of bf and get to live in a 6 foot box with a pencil for the rest of your life.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



No.. GZ's word taken on its own means nothing.. when substantiated by physical evidence and testimony, it passes muster...

I did not go into this believing either the prosecution or the defense.. instead waiting on the evidence.. the evidence sides with GZ and a self defense claim.. not some wild hunting attacking conspiracy theory


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

shintao said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > STOP.
> ...



I'm not the one who has tried to find many times the slightest faults in my comments. That's how commies work.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Just cycling through the news in the last hour, the Florida Seminole County law enforcement is gearing up for riots in the wake of a jury verdict, Jesse Jackson is urging calm if the verdict is innocent and to curb the celebrations if the verdict is guilty. . . .any doubt where he sees justice to be? . . . .and Fox News commentators are expecting a verdict almost any time and are standing by. . . . 

It would be nice to be done with this today.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Good thing for state, one of the alternates that was adjourned was nodding his head in agreement with O'Mara's closing. Can't imagine that went unnoticed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That doesn't matter to these people...We have to understand they want something.
1. To destroy our ability to defend our selfs with guns
2. To kiss the black communities ass and to reassure them that they can keep on raising thugs.

The left loves the fact that our cities are violent shit holes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Just cycling through the news in the last hour, the Florida Seminole County law enforcement is gearing up for riots in the wake of a jury verdict, Jesse Jackson is urging calm if the verdict is innocent and to curb the celebrations if the verdict is guilty. . . .any doubt where he sees justice to be? . . . .and Fox News commentators are expecting a verdict almost any time and are standing by. . . .
> 
> It would be nice to be done with this today.



WTH Fox news commentators expecting a verdict almost any time? Do they have a fly on the wall in the jury room?  lol

The media needs to sit down and shut up about riots now.  There's nothing going on other than the crayon signs sweating their asses off.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



First, before I address this part of your post-- you will be advised henceforth never to bring members of my family into your dilapidated arguments. Next reference will be referred for moderation.

Second, when you give a deposition repeatedly over a year and a half, your memory is bound to change, the circumstances become more clear. Your account will change, uncertainty is certain. That does not mean in any way that he lied. All in all witness testimony and direct evidence corroborated his claim. But demeaning the character of Zimmerman is not a reasonable burden of proof to accuse him of murder or manslaughter. 

If I were his lawyer, I would call you for speculation, hearsay, and impeachment. 

Now if you please.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



If GZ had done that, it would have been obvious murder. GZ WANTED it to look like an accident.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm holding out for verdict by 5PM EDT


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > John Guy did a way better job of stitching together a coherent theory than I ever figured they could with what little they had. It was still full of holes & required giant leaps, but he made it sound good for a pile of shit. It would suck to get railroaded by him if you had a bad attorney.
> ...



Public speaking. A good skill.

Skipping and using a harsh tone--that should be covered from the start.

The guy on SNL--'living in a van down by the river'--I thought we all understood the message--a parody of what effective communication should be. 

I can't get that image out of my mind.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

What was Trayvon armed with?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh yea, Trayvon was armed with that poisonous to your health and deadly candy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Just cycling through the news in the last hour, the Florida Seminole County law enforcement is gearing up for riots in the wake of a jury verdict, Jesse Jackson is urging calm if the verdict is innocent and to curb the celebrations if the verdict is guilty. . . .any doubt where he sees justice to be? . . . .and Fox News commentators are expecting a verdict almost any time and are standing by. . . .
> 
> It would be nice to be done with this today.



Jesse Jackson stirred up all this shit.  He doesn't want 'calm.'  He wants a race war.  And he may just have one........with the Hispanic gangs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So Zimmerman allowed Trayvon to jump him and pound his head into the ground??? Then pulled his gun...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Martin, through direct evidence and testimony jumped Zimmerman. Zimmerman told this exact same story to Officer Singleton and Investigator Serino. Martin was foolish enough to launch an assault on a man armed with a firearm. Your sympathy might by genuine, your rationale is nonexistent. Like I said previously, you have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Zimmerman committed murder out of malice, or through his own negligence caused the death of another. You didn't. Nor did the State.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

And now we wait...


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

If a verdict comes back this fast, what does that usually mean?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just cycling through the news in the last hour, the Florida Seminole County law enforcement is gearing up for riots in the wake of a jury verdict, Jesse Jackson is urging calm if the verdict is innocent and to curb the celebrations if the verdict is guilty. . . .any doubt where he sees justice to be? . . . .and Fox News commentators are expecting a verdict almost any time and are standing by. . . .
> ...



I'm just going by their oft repeated comment that they are awaiting a verdict and to 'keep it right there' and all that. . . .  However their commentators who have been in the courtroom and commenting on jury demeanor, etc. are convinced the jury felt like they had heard enough quite awhile before getting instructions for deliberation.  They didn't express it in so many words, but it was something like the 'eyes glazed over' syndrome and such.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



That's quite possibly the case. He baited him the whole way after they met.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> STOP.
> 
> All of you arguing with Quick have been drawn in to his web of trolling. You may wish to put him on your ignore list.



we are just playing. while waiting for the verdict.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oh yea, Trayvon was armed with that poisonous to your health and deadly candy.



By statute.. he did not have to be armed with a firearm or a blade etc..

And seemed like he did quite a bit of damage with his bare hands... pretty good impact to the head causing lacerations and pretty good single punch for a broken nose... 

And that, with TM being on top striking, constitutes a fear for additional sever bodily harm at the least... thus, self defense

But hey.. stick with that conspiracy theory.. it makes you look oh so smart... just like your white stars assumption


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



This last part of your post is incoherence ad infinitum. You wish to speculate instead of rationalize based on reality. I will not try to debate this rambling of yours. Your argument had more weight before you spit out this beaut.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If a verdict comes back this fast, what does that usually mean?



It'd mean there wasn't much (if anything) to hash out. In other words, they all agreed to the verdict.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


 
I make a killer margarita.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > STOP.
> ...



Just take a good shower before you come back in the house, Vox!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is yes.
> ...



Absolutely.

And I'm a white woman, just like several of those on the jury, and I would be finding Zimmerman guilty of manslaughter.  A message needs to be sent  to any other cop wannabe's.  I don't want people like Zimmerman prowling around in my neighborhood, thinking they're above the law, killing kids who are on their way home from the corner store.

His behavior is also a threat to our gun ownership rights, because the more people like Zimmerman abuse the right to carry a weapon by killing innocent people, the more the tide will turn against gun ownership, and I don't want that to happen.

I'm a white woman and I also can be a bit of a bigot, if only in spoken word.  Yes, I have used the "n" word in my life.  But none of that matters, bottom line...the truth is the truth.  Zimmerman caused this kid's death and Zimmerman needs to pay the price for doing that.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just cycling through the news in the last hour, the Florida Seminole County law enforcement is gearing up for riots in the wake of a jury verdict, Jesse Jackson is urging calm if the verdict is innocent and to curb the celebrations if the verdict is guilty. . . .any doubt where he sees justice to be? . . . .and Fox News commentators are expecting a verdict almost any time and are standing by. . . .
> ...



'Breaking News' any moment. 

What a life. Not nearly as fascinating and great career as I once thought.

I think I would have been better suited for landscaping. Plants --nature must take its course. 

I planted some acorn squash seeds that I had dried over the winter. In about a week there were sprouts--nothing more for a while. Now they are strong and thriving and taking over the garden. Whether they will produce squash remains to be seen. I read that some squash from grocery stores are hybrids and just won't produce. One seed got buried in some dirt on the patio and has now produced a squash. I will keep you posted.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Saying that the concrete didn't cause GZ enough injuries to be believable that he was in fear for his life is wrong because the presence of any injuries at all support the claim of self defense. To make this claim is the same as saying that the gun pointed at me is not big enough to cause damage, or my gunshot wound is just a flesh wound.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> George Zimmerman is a proven liar!


So are you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If a verdict comes back this fast, what does that usually mean?



More often than not, a quick verdict indicates a not guilty verdict. 60/40 maybe, so it's not written in stone.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



well, there are plenty Hernandez-es in Spain


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...





Oh "I'm" the idiot?

First sign of concession is the personalizing of the argument.

No..I suppose the police, who did a really awful job, didn't check the flashlights. But Zimmerman admitted to having at least one. And the defense used the area they were found as markers. So, the logical conclusion is that they felt they belonged to Zimmerman.

And as for not finding ANY of Zimmerman's DNA on Martin's hands or sleeves, it's you that doesn't find it odd that even though Martin was "pummeling" Zimmerman into a "pulp" and covering his bloody nose and mouth with his hands, no DNA was transferred.

As for the "it was washed off by the rain", hogwash, how the heck to Zimmerman's blood stay on his face and head? He had much more exposure to the "downpour" didn't he? It also seem to have no trouble staining his jacket and shirt.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So he goes out at night wandering the neighborhood looking for a black kid that he can trick into attacking him. Calls 911 in advance. Finds just the right guy he can let beat him up enough but not too much, in an area with no witnesses. All so he can shoot him.

You've watched Oceans 11 way too many times.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang and Quick should form a fantasy alliance and write a mystery book.
and make millions


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



How would one go about classifying such a person? White-Hispanic, tan-Hispanic, Black-Hispanic? Just trying to get the storylines straight.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Just heard this on HLN...


"A not guilty verdict means that a jury of 5 white women was a mistake."


Race card... PLAYED!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> So you think that justifies railroading him?



Considering that his version of events doesn't fit the facts it will be justice if he is found guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



triple sec kills me.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



no, they are simply white.

as are many Argentinians and Cubans.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes he was. He was told, "We don't need you to do that." Same thing.

After being told not to follow, do you think even the Worlds Dumbest Criminals would allow it to get onto tape.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just cycling through the news in the last hour, the Florida Seminole County law enforcement is gearing up for riots in the wake of a jury verdict, Jesse Jackson is urging calm if the verdict is innocent and to curb the celebrations if the verdict is guilty. . . .any doubt where he sees justice to be? . . . .and Fox News commentators are expecting a verdict almost any time and are standing by. . . .
> ...



The guys in green with the auto weapons outnumber the sweating their asses off crayon sign holders 10 to 1.

Tell Jesse to come on down!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...




Not the same thing.... words have meaning


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If a verdict comes back this fast, what does that usually mean?
> ...



If they come back with a quick guilty verdict, it would indicate that they didn't take the time to look at all the evidence that O'Mara referenced that was not shown in open court, but that he told them to consider.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Not exactly like that, but if GZ walks, he'll do it that way next time.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Hernandez like Zimmerman are DARK Hispanics. Have you watched the trial and seen how dark Zimmerman is...wow!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Coming to Amazon soon....The Mystery of the Pre-Meditated Murder of Trademark Martin.....authored by QuickHitCurepon. It will be written of the form of the old choose your own adventure books!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



Are you serious? Instructions from the authority are always to be heeded to the utmost. Do you like to get Tasered?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Coming to Amazon soon....The Mystery of the Pre-Meditated Murder of Trademark Martin.....authored by QuickHitCurepon. It will be written of the form of the old choose your own adventure books!



Writing is my profession, but I'm too lazy to write a book, though I have had many ideas for one.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.
> 
> Actually, they'd be scary in any role where they had power over people...medical, legal, daycare, senior care, management...they're the type who enjoy hurting people...because they can.
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.



That is exactly why I asked to get mine turned off.  [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] .... Comments?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nothing.
> 
> There's about 20 people in front of the courthouse now and all's I've got to say is it's fucking hot today.  Have fun standing out there.



Are you sure about that number? A goofball on HLN says there is a "huge number" of protesters outside the courthouse.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



This "white-Hispanic" thing that some people are so "concerned" with cracks me up. this is not a new phenomenon. ". How Latinos identify themselves  and how the census counts them  affects the political clout of Latinos and other minority groups. Some studies have found that *African-Latinos* tend to be significantly more supportive of government-sponsored health care and much less supportive of the death penalty than *Latinos who identify as white*, a rift that is also found in the broader *white and black populations*. 
*A majority of Latinos identify themselves as white.* Among them is Fiordaliza A. Rodriguez, 40, a New York lawyer who says she considers herself white because I am light-skinned and that is how she is viewed in her native Dominican Republic. 
" 

In the 2010 United States Census, 50.5 million Americans (16.3% of the total population) listed themselves as ethnically Hispanic or Latino. Of those, 53.0% (26.7 million) *self-identified as racially white*.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.
> ...



IOW you are chicken shit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It was a joke.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Just heard this on HLN...
> 
> 
> "A not guilty verdict means that a jury of 5 white women was a mistake."
> ...



really.

I think CNN is discussing 'Stand Your Ground'--the ill effects.

So --another moratorium for me seems likely. Jan/Feb--not much news. Probably September--before this settles down.

Guess its been about a year since the CO/James Holmes mass shootings--I listened and tried to learn. Then the Sandy Hook shootings--again I listened and tried to learn. Then the Boston bombings--and in between the bizarre killings around LA. 

I asked myself--'Are you investing your time wisely--are you getting anything useful out of all this?'--The answer was, No.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



At least Al Sharpton, aided and abetted by the U.S. DOJ, who was instrumental in organizing the demonstrations that demanded George Zimmerman's head on a platter prior to the arrest, has definitely cooled down his demeanor since then.  Probably because in the interim he went to work for MSNBC and even THEY don't want to be associated with any incite to riot situation.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Remember what I told you about those little red bars? Yes, you are quickly on your way to the 5 red stars of death.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't know about you but ZIMMERMAN ISN'T anywhere near *WHITE!* He's about as dark as a typical Hispanic.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> I started out thinking Zimmerman was a vigilante and ended up with reasonable doubt on many issues. If it could happen to me I would think it could happen to jurors.
> 
> There is so much to consider--difficult to imagine how mere mortals can process that volume of information as fully as it should be.



True, and I think that that is why they will convict him of something. They won't process all that info so they won't charge him with 2nd Degree, but they won't let him off either. That is how they will handle it instead of trying to process it all. A compromise so to speak.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.
> ...



Why is rep so important to the people who visit this message board?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Coming to Amazon soon....The Mystery of the Pre-Meditated Murder of Trademark Martin.....authored by QuickHitCurepon. It will be written of the form of the old choose your own adventure books!
> ...



Too lazy to write, too lazy to come up with an argument.

GTFO of this thread.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Question from the jury.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...



You have to take the press with a grain of salt.  Before my husband died, we took the children to Opryland when it was still there.  Some star was supposed to be at one of the shows and we got in line.  There were 2 doors and they told us we would be going in a particular door.  There was only a small group of people.  But they opened a different door with cameras rolling.  The people who were at the front were now in the back and they started knocking people around and clawing their way in.  My husband and I took the kids and left.  It was nothing but a media event to falsely promote that crowds of people were clamoring to see the person.  And now, I can't even remember who it was.

The press has too much on air time.  Now they have to make the news in order to have something to report.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

*ALERT!! *There seems to be a question from the jury.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




since when 911 dispatcher is an authority?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.



I think there's a good chance the jury lets him go, but the judge puts him in jail anyway.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You and other conservatives can't debate the case because all of you lost your objectivity when you saw this case as an extension of your political views of one kind or another.

The simple fact is that Zimmerman stalked that kid and provoked a confrontation with a kid in the dark without identifying himself first and then lied about what happened.  He did all of this AFTER he was told not to do anything by the 9-11 operator.  Additionally, Zimmerman's injuries are minor and they don't bear any resemblance to the injuries that a man would have suffered if his head was 'repeatedly slammed into the pavement."

Conservatives do themselves a disservice when the affix their wagon to the lame horse that is Zimmerman's and his story.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Just heard this on HLN...
> 
> 
> "A not guilty verdict means that a jury of 5 white women was a mistake."
> ...



And gender card... PLAYED!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Early on the big worry was that 5 women would sympathize with li'l Trayvon's mother and render a guilty verdict.  Now it has reversed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



It's a hook---a gimmick----there appears to be a belief that rep points are significant of anything.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...



I'm positive.

The green guys out number them 2 to 1.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Back live on FNC


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Verdict tonight, Saturday, or Mon ?  I say Saturday.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



They aren't. In fact they can be held accountable for whatever words they say to a caller. That is why they don't give specific instructions. He called non-emergency, so not even 911 emergency. They don't have authority either.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Verdict tonight, Saturday, or Mon ?  I say Saturday.



Tonight.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

*JURY QUESTION...* Can we get some new playing cards sent back.



just kidding.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...



They're saying "huge number" because there's been the one guy with the SYG sign there for 2 weeks so 20 looks HUGE compared to the 1 guy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh he'll pop off before it's over.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

jury asking for an inventory list by number


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

looking for evidence inventory.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yea, Trayvon was armed with that poisonous to your health and deadly candy.
> ...



Conspiracy theories? 

How did they get into the equation?

Oh I see, you think because I said candy is poisonous that's a conspiracy. I was just joking dude. 

I said the stars are white. That's how millions of people see them every night. I never said they are always white or people always see them white. It could be argued they're blue?

Go look at the crime scene photos I posted a page or two ago, and I said exactly where to see how NOT fucked up GZ looked. His nose didn't look broken to me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Going to take a nap.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> looking for evidence inventory.



That's it??? They dragged everyone back in for that?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Verdict tonight, Saturday, or Mon ?  I say Saturday.



It will be fast...Around 2pm Saturday as NOT guilty.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 12, 2013)

is it me or does Judge Donna look like Chris Farlry !!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Huge number:

https://twitter.com/PeterKingCBS/status/355788257155510272/photo/1


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I hear you, but as you can see on this thread and with limbaugh et al, a lot of people are making that "white-Hispanic" crap an issue.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Red:

No, we never lost our objectivity. You inserted emotion and politics into this trial. Your thirst for blood was insatiable. Your messiah sent his cronies down to the protests, encouraged dissent against Zimmerman. How dare you speak to me of losing my objectivity?


Blue: 

None of what you just said is supported by fact. O'Mara proved today that following someone on a public place is not illegal in any Florida Statutes. Dr. Di Maio made it clear that his injuries are clear markers of force. Think about that for a minute. It isn't important how significant his injuries are. It stands to reason that he was being assaulted by Trayvon Martin.

Green:

*Liberals like you* do this country a disservice when you condemn a man based on your political worldviews and hatred of the other side. You disgust me, all of you liberals do. You people are vile and contemptuous. Mendacious and spiteful. Even more so that a conservative would ever be.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How many conservatives here would want Zimmerman roving around with a gun in their neighborhood late at night looking for punks who might just so happen to bear a strong resemblance to their own kids?
> ...



I'd rather have Zimmerman, who had a carry permit, wandering my neighborhood than Trayvon, who had dope in his system.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > looking for evidence inventory.
> ...



I didn't see Guy or the doll....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Priorities, man. Priorities.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Huge number:
> 
> https://twitter.com/PeterKingCBS/status/355788257155510272/photo/1



****Sarcasm about to jump out****

You can't see the grass for all the pissed off people out there. I'd hate to be the one to  be cleaning up after them.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> You and other conservatives can't debate the case because all of you lost your objectivity when you saw this case as an extension of your political views of one kind or another.



You are clearly projecting as it were libtards screaming bloody murder on racism ( and thinking about guns and self-defense) from the very beginning ad there is no racism involved in the case. at all


Mustang said:


> The simple fact is that Zimmerman stalked that kid and provoked a confrontation with a kid in the dark without identifying himself first and then lied about what happened.  He did all of this AFTER he was told not to do anything by the 9-11 operator.  Additionally, Zimmerman's injuries are minor and they don't bear any resemblance to the injuries that a man would have suffered if his head was 'repeatedly slammed into the pavement."
> 
> Conservatives do themselves a disservice when the affix their wagon to the lame horse that is Zimmerman's and his story.



nobody stalked anybody and 911 operator did not tell him to do anything or not to do anything, not to mention that 911 operator has no authority whatsoever. 
Zimmerman's injuries do not matter - what matters is the Fl law and by it he does not even have to have injuries.

Write a book


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



You are arguing moral implications. The legal facts of the case begin at the confrontation. Anything before the confrontation may be viewed from a social and moral standard, but have no legal basis as there was nothing illegal done by either party. Nobody can prove or disprove that GZ started the physical confrontation. That alone is reasonable doubt. The next accounts we have from eye witnesses is John Good with TM on top of GZ throwing punches. GZ's injuries support his claim even if they are viewed as not that bad. Saying that concrete should have made bigger injuries is the same as saying your flesh wound should have been worse from a gunshot. All physical and forensic evidence and testimony support GZ's claims. The state gave no theory on the initial confrontation that was supported by testimony or physical evidence. Their theory of the case, or lack there of, provides for reasonable doubt. All of these reasons are the reason I've affixed my wagon to GZ and his story.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Thinking about it, maybe they want the evidence list by number so they can put it back in the box in the correct order.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.



Hung jury. This is turning out to be yet another OJ debacle where an incompetent prosecution fails to convict a guilty man so he will walk away to commit another crime some other day.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> lilburnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Verdict tonight, Saturday, or Mon ?  I say Saturday.
> ...



Yeah, child killers routinely get off scott free.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I've heard of it being done.

Judge thinks a team of lawyers did a poor job and tosses out the jury decides.

from what I understand, it's mostly used to over turn convictions.  Possibly due to an overly emotion presentation that the judge thinks wrongly swayed the jury


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Thinking about it, maybe they want the evidence list by number so they can put it back in the box in the correct order.



That's how women roll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Is John Guy playing Farmland on that phone????


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Huge number:
> ...



Just some empty styro cups...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Jury asking for inventory list and number of evidence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> None of what you just said is supported by fact. O'Mara proved today that following someone on a public place is not illegal in any Florida Statutes. Dr. Di Maio made it clear that his injuries are clear markers of force. Think about that for a minute. It isn't important how significant his injuries are. It stands to reason that he was being assaulted by Trayvon Martin.



No one has ever said that following someone is illegal. What O'Mara said doesn't even apply to this case, unless it states whether or not it is legal to do so with a gun.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Thinking about it, maybe they want the evidence list by number so they can put it back in the box in the correct order.



They really couldn't ask for rolling papers.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > I started out thinking Zimmerman was a vigilante and ended up with reasonable doubt on many issues. If it could happen to me I would think it could happen to jurors.
> ...



I did have the advantage of posting on a message board. Self defense--2nd degree or manslaughter--it comes down to 'fear of your life'.

The concrete block was convincing. The testimony of what blows to the head can do internally--the jury was there for that. 

The unbelievable SNL like closing presented by the prosecution--if they ever saw 'the man living in a van down by the river'--all sorts of reasonable doubt arose from that.

who knows what the experiences that jurors have had in their lives.

you couldn't know much about me from the brief biographical fyi that is provided.

Sure --they are women and have children and someone probably has had some tragedy. It has to be accepted. 
I am rambling.  
excusing myself.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Manslaughter. 5 years..out in 3.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > lilburnjoe said:
> ...



I introduce to the thread, the next member of my ignore list.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > lilburnjoe said:
> ...



Dozens of thugs like Trayvon blow each other away each day. The thug jumped Zimmerman and started pounding his head into the ground. When can you use self defense...? Oh'yeah within your mind never.

Take it in blow it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



I'd have shit fit if I saw Zimmerman in my neighborhood.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

HLN Dolt thinks 5 jurors are trying to convince 6th that George is guilty.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > None of what you just said is supported by fact. O'Mara proved today that following someone on a public place is not illegal in any Florida Statutes. Dr. Di Maio made it clear that his injuries are clear markers of force. Think about that for a minute. It isn't important how significant his injuries are. It stands to reason that he was being assaulted by Trayvon Martin.
> ...



it's irrelevant. he has CCP and it's legal


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Is John Guy playing Farmland on that phone????



He's on ebay looking for another dummy interested in a threesome. Bernie said no.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> HLN Dolt thinks 5 jurors are trying to convince 6th that George is guilty.



please. does he/she have any basis for this or just filling air time while we wait?

I almost think it would be the other way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Is John Guy playing Farmland on that phone????
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The relevancy of what O'Mara was trying to show is irrelevant.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > HLN Dolt thinks 5 jurors are trying to convince 6th that George is guilty.
> ...



He's just blowing smoke out of his ass like he usually does.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



your assumption is irrelevant.

O'Mara was never disputing the legality of following somebody with a gun and a legal CCP


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QHC thinks he has me beat, but when I fall three of me shall rise. Facts don't die.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



That wasn't an assumption. I was obviously saying it would be good to hear what the laws are concerning carrying a gun while following someone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

HLN Dolt swap-out.

Vinnie Polly Potato is out. Some new dolt has taken his place.

JVM is still there screeching.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Now he's texting Dee Dee.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Legal to follow and legal to carry a gun with a permit. There you go. Law.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Case law.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

If it weren't legal to carry a firearm and follow someone, don't you think there would be charges?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe, the jurors want something to remember the trial by and they need an inventory list to see if anything was left off so they can pocket it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Maybe, the jurors want something to remember the trial by and they need an inventory list to see if anything was left off so they can pocket it.



Either that, or they're looking for a number they can use to order one of those foam rubber dolls.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, the jurors want something to remember the trial by and they need an inventory list to see if anything was left off so they can pocket it.
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> If it weren't legal to carry a firearm and follow someone, don't you think there would be charges?



This is why the only thing that matters is rather Zimmerman had the right to SELF DEFENSE OR NOT. Nothing else matters.

All you idiots arguing anything else are just that. lol 

Looking at Zimmermans scars tells me with the eye witnesses all I need to know.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> If it weren't legal to carry a firearm and follow someone, don't you think there would be charges?



I was talking about case law not just the bare act of it. For instance, could you do it, follow a person into a bar and end up getting away with killing them?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

New HLN guy drops crowd from "huge number" to "about 25".


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How would there be case law if both actions are legal?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Dozens of thugs just like Martin profile victims every day.  He saw someone short, chubby, looks like he can't handle himself and was dissing him.   Martin misjudged his victim.  He wasn't expecting a gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> New HLN guy drops crowd from "huge number" to "about 25".



Did they get your reality check memo?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You know what happens when someone slams another person's head into the pavement?  MASSIVE head injury including major blood loss because the head bleeds profusely when injured.  You know what else?  A cracked skull and leaking brain fluid.  Like that!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



And you got your PhD in medicine, where?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I don't know, ask Sunshine.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Somehow, I do think HLN is monitoring forums and social media.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

They asked for the inventory to see if the life sized doll had a name. .. 

He does, it is Marvin.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > If it weren't legal to carry a firearm and follow someone, don't you think there would be charges?
> ...



In my state if I was legally carrying a gun. I can go follow someone into a bar, and if they lead me to feel that my life is in danger, or that I could sustain great bodily harm, I can shoot them and kill them.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

You guys are really starting to panic.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Do you think I'm a fucking attorney? I was questioning the circumstances involved in following with a gun and what available case law may have been established there.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Chad Everett University


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

Quickhit is doing just that and I bet is getting his jollies when peole respond.  I, personally see no reason to give him that satisfaction as it is so obvious he is here to do nothing other than that.  He speaks out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Sears


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Perhaps that is what you would have seen had GZ not shot TM. That is what you are failing to understand. If a jury can see that he was in fear for the beating to continue to reach the standard you provide he was within his rights to shoot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> You guys are really starting to panic.



*STFU*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You're not giving me what I asked nor case law. You're giving me your personal opinions, which I don't mind at all, but it's not what I asked for.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



I've seen some really violent fights growing up and this never happen...Even when I got a pipe upside my fucking head with 15 stiches. The broken nose is typical of being punched and the back of the head is caused from being pushed across the ground by the punch.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No I am sure you are not an attorney. A fucking idiot? Quite certain of that!


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Now matter what the verdict is, Zimmermans life is over.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Chad Everett is an actor, not a teacher. He played Dr. Joe Gannon in the CBS series, _Medical Center_ from 1969 to 1976. He attended Fordson High School and Wayne University. There is no such thing as Chad Everett University. You are a liar.

You got your degree from a TV show? Somebody hold me! I'm dying of laughter here!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Quickhit is doing just that and I bet is getting his jollies when peole respond.  I, personally see no reason to give him that satisfaction as it is so obvious he is here to do nothing other than that.  He speaks out of both sides of his mouth.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3ARWZJ0-HM]Shut Up Asswipe! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Tennessee Lawmakers Allow Guns In Bars

Are you aware of what case law actually is?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Not necessarily.

you clearly have no idea on blood loss 

it doesn't matter if head bleeds profusely or not - there are defense mechanisms involved which almost guarantee you do not have massive blood loss. But head injuries can be lethal from one blow and exactly becasue of the intracranial bleed - it does not have to be massive at all.
Natasha Richardson fell on a snow and was not even skiing at the moment  and suffered such a severe head injury that died in couple of hours.
The recent death of a referee from a blow of a 17 yo player also was not "massive injury" for somebody ignorant.
Head injuries ALWAYS carry the possibility of death in couple of hours or almost immediate.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Somehow, I do think HLN is monitoring forums and social media.



In order to better annoy and enrage?

They have been doing well.

or perhaps you meant to 'take the pulse of public opinion'?

Strong investigative skills.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are really starting to panic.
> ...



Post of the day!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



How about when little black boys do the bashing ? Do you think the injuries might be less severe since they are so young and haven't learned how to properly bash skulls yet ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

This forum obviously has many in it who love power trips, with your high and mighty rep power and negging people like they're your slaves.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You have the right to use deadly force if the other person is using deadly, even if you began it.
> ...



That's what the jury is going to have to decide.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...





you do not have even basic knowledge of anatomy and physiology


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Now matter what the verdict is, Zimmermans life is over.



Book deal... Made for TV movie? I think he'll do well financially, but maay become reclusive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe if attacked you have the right to defend yourself.  I don't think if you provoke a fight that you have the right to shoot the person your fighting when you start losing.
> ...



Didn't happen in a checkout line with fifty witnesses.

That's the point.

The jury is going to have make that decision.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Does it contain anything in it about following someone into the bar with a gun? Otherwise, it's worthless to this discussion.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 12, 2013)

Well he certainly should pay A price.  In my humble opinion.

He not only had a chance to walk that went un-taken, he was told to walk by the 911 operator.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Now matter what the verdict is, Zimmermans life is over.



I would say that theoretically he could 'disappear' into a city like Atlanta--sizable Hispanic population--there are places where he could go. But, then there's CNN--everywhere there is CNN.

It will be a terrible moment if that is how the verdict comes back--guilty. 

Somehow Casey Anthony has been protected--I never imagined that could happen.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Now matter what the verdict is, Zimmermans life is over.
> ...



He's going to have a huge civil suit to deal with.

Trayvon Martin wrongful death claim more than $1 million - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I don't know if this has been touched on or not but....

An individual legally (or even illegally) carrying a gun is in more danger than an average person involved in a violent fight.

If the other combatant gets hold of your gun, odds are real good he's gonna shoot your ass with it.

That is a real concern.  Something that is talked about quite a bit in CCW circles.

If you're carrying, you can't afford to be taken to the ground and have your weapon taken away from you.  You very well might die if that happens.

Which is one reason why I seriously doubt that Z would start a confrontation.  And certainly not in close proximity to St Skittles.

If I'm gonna start some shit with somebody and I'm carrying?  I'm gonna show them my gun at a distance so they get the picture.

Which is illegal as hell, but only makes sense


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



uh---no he doesn't


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Now matter what the verdict is, Zimmermans life is over.
> ...



Casey Anthony was not about Al Sharpton's self promotion.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Why?

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Nah, he gets what he knows from 40 year old television shows.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GmzyeeXnQ]the kinks- you really got me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

Zoned-out said:
			
		

> You guys are really starting to panic.



Even a stupid dishonest shitbird like bodeyzona has to realize that the State's case went in terribly and that Bernie's summation sucked ass.

Thus we see that zoned-out is just lying some more.   How un-unusual.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Which will collapse once he is acquitted.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm going to say it really clear. If I am licensed to carry a gun and my state allows me to take it into a bar then I can. I can not produce a law that does not exist, because following someone is not illegal. 

Concealed carry in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Natalie Richardson died from a blow to the head and no skin was ever broken.  No bleeding at all.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



A finding of self defense will make Zimmerman immune from civil liability  and make the Martin's liable for Zimmermans cost damages and attorney fees. If there is no finding of self defense, there is still this problem known as "judgment proof".


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I]Hit the road Jack! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Florida won't let you in a Bar with a weapon.

Which sucks because I like to carry when I ride my Motorsickle and I also like to stop and have a couple Brews at the local Blues Bar.

Sucks.

And on my Bike there's nowhere to put anything.  

No Geezer Glide for homey


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



you do not make sense here. You can follow someone and you can do it with a legal gun and permit. That's the law. There is no case laws on it as it is PERMITTED, so can not be charged.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Listen carefully, I didn't ask for a specific law. I asked for case law. 

You're wasting my time. Learn to read.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



You know what song I'm humming right now right?  It's not the Wolfie one.

;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Deliberations have just hit the 3 hour mark.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Jul 12, 2013)

How'd that not being able to defend yourself turn out for the Neanderthal, by the way? Not very well, if I remember correctly?

That's precisely what the Japanese expected us to do in the aftermath of Pearl Harbor, also. You still speak English pretty good, don't you?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



What about the Soccer Referee?

One punch to the head and he was dead.

Hey!  I'm a poet and don't know it


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Maybe not now.

But he will.

"Bank" on it.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



true. 
Fox is reviewing --from the beginning. I tried hard not to hear a lot ---and seemed to have been successful. 

Every day, it seems, from the time I could understand anything--civil rights and civil rights ... 

Somewhere back in the 90's --I began listening to Boortz and have tried to gain a broader POV. Now we have Hermann Cain.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



it was not even a blow. she fell and hit the snow.
she didn't even have a skin bruising.
But she suffered epidural intracranial bleed which is lethal when not addressed immediately


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Deliberations have just hit the 3 hour mark.



Closing in on "moral victory" for the Persecutors.

















_Disclaimer: Any jury anywhere can theoretically come back with the wrong verdict in any trial any time._


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



How do you know there are no case laws on it? Are YOU an attorney? I asked the question with the slight possibility that someone might have one about case law, but I didn't even expect that. I just said it would be good to hear them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I missed some of the jury instructions.  Can the jury return a verdict of innocent by virtue of self defense?  Or are their only options not guilty for manslaughter or murder 2?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

If you get into a fight and start to get your ass kicked....and you are armed, you can shoot him, kill him, and get away with it in Florida. It seems.   So, to recap, win the fight....you win....lose the fight,shoot him and say self defense.  Simple enough.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Produce case law that says I can't breathe air. That is what you are asking for retard. No case law can be produced on legal things because there can be no charges filed. 

Read what case law is.
Precedent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



at least  3 people explained to you that there could not be a case law on something LEGALLY PERMITTED


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



because it is impossible to have a charge on something permitted.

It is USA still, not Germany where everything not allowed is forbidden.
We have it vice verse here - everything not forbidden is allowed


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I've come to the conclusion that these are either emotionally or politically driven people that don't care about evidence or facts. They want to use this against guns....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I have already repeated myself a dozen times. Earth to you, hello?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I want you to produce a case law that says I'm allowed to breathe air. By your definition of case law this should exist. It would be nice to see. 

How are you employed anywhere?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



some are just judging by street ethics - see the post of someone on the previous page, that if you "loose the fight" you have to be ready to get killed and can not use the gun for self-defense, which is, by standards of street ethic, true, but is not true at all by the standards of the law.
they are forgetting it was not a street fight for leadership.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



With ? 27 pages of instructions--I think it was M2 or Manslaughter.

What might legally be possible--I have no clue. They are to go strictly by the instructions--that was clarified.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



District of Columbia v. Heller, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)

McDonald v. Chicago, 561 U.S. 3025 (2010)

You are embarrassing.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



what did you repeat?
you want somebody to produce a case law, or a precedent where it was decided by court that following somebody with a legally owned gun is OK.
there could not be a case law on the issue as it is legal and OK by definition of the law regulating guns and CC.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



I kind of miss the old dog!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



no, no, no...the jury cannot consider first degree murder, period.  the prosecution has not charged him that crime.  thus, premeditation is irrelevant.  further, it is highly unlikely the jury would come to that conclusion on their own, given, the prosecution NEVER argued it.  

please, enlighten yourself before typing.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Show me where the murder case says "following with a gun" or stop wasting my time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Could you imagine if it was here for this trial????


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Presumption of innocence remains until evidence overturns that presumption. If that line is followed it is acquittal on all charges.



from what we know of following this in the news, very likely.  however, we did not sit in the jury box and see every piece of evidence or argument, nor are we in the jury room with the evidence to mull over.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lair!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

i love how liberals cry that following martin is illegal, however, they fully support the police following you


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Don't run away again!  I wasn't done singing your song!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Again, my slightest inflection is put under a microscope. LOL

I said "if not murder 1," and that really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What's the story?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Jury will go until 8 or 9 tonight. Either a verdict by then or will go on to tomorrow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



PM inbound.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




I will niver phear yuo!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> You guys are really starting to panic.



Well look at it this way:  Po' li'l Trayvon lays a corpse and all you and Kooshkabible can do is quibble about rep.  That is REALLY pathetic.  You need to turn in your black cards.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Truthmatters.

RIP(ieces)


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He's going to have a huge civil suit to deal with.
> 
> Trayvon Martin wrongful death claim more than $1 million - Orlando Sentinel





> Trayvon Martin's parents have settled a wrongful-death claim for an amount thought to be more than $1 million against the homeowners association of the Sanford subdivision where their teenage son was killed.



How so?
The HOA paid the Martin family $1M.
Zimmerman and all owners in the HOA pay dues.
Dues pay for insurance, among other things.

If anything, if Zimmerman is found not guilty or acquitted or whatever, I would think the HOA/Insurance companies would have the right to go after the Martin family for the $1M.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are really starting to panic.
> ...



Who says there's no such thing as reincarnation?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...





I really wish they hadn't hidden her epic meltdown thread.  It was hysterically funny.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



You kant hindle the tooth!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Show me a current map of Atlantis or stop wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He's going to have a huge civil suit to deal with.
> ...



That's not how lawsuits work.

And believe me..they won't be suing the Martin family.

But there is a very good possibility there will be lawsuits from the Martin family against Zimmerman.

Especially if he gets acquitted and is looking to cash in.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Now matter what the verdict is, Zimmermans life is over.
> ...



Casey Anthony was not protected.  She was the prosecutor's last case.  He wanted to go out with a bang.  He charged her with Murder 1 and couldn't deliver.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No there won't the rules are much more lax in civil trial and all that bad mojo will come out on their angel. 

It won't happen, they got their HOA money and their trademark and their foundation.  That's over.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I missed some of the jury instructions.  Can the jury return a verdict of innocent by virtue of self defense?



No .  During closing M O'M stated he wished there was such an option, but there is not.



Foxfyre said:


> Or are their only options not guilty for manslaughter or murder 2?



Or guity of one of the 2. charges.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

If they replay Guy's drama bedtime story sermon one more time I'm gonna puke.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Everyone is coming back into the courtroom. I wonder what is going on??


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Li'l Trayvon is worth more to his family dead than he was alive.  That's really sad.  Two adults can't take time out of their busy lives to supervise him.  But they have more than enough time for frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



your comment is not a slight "inflection" (you misspelled mistake and have no clue what inflection means).  it is an outright mistake.  

if the prosecution does not charge a defendant with X crime, the jury CANNOT <-- pay attention, convict the person for X crime.  

do you understand?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Jury wants to adjourn for tonight, and resume at 9:00 A.M. tomorrow.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.
> 
> Actually, they'd be scary in any role where they had power over people...medical, legal, daycare, senior care, management...they're the type who enjoy hurting people...because they can.
> 
> They can go fuck themselves.





Kooshdakhaa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Why is rep so important to the people who visit this message board?
> ...



Serious question here!

Rep is nothing but a cyber tool.
With a million rep and $5 one can buy a cup of coffee @ Starbux.
Rep can be fun.
Using rep can also be seen as a form of self governing from peers.

If some don't care about rep, they can always opt out.

I usually have fun with rep.

There is/used to be (?) an unwritten rule about posters who whine about getting neg repped.
If they whined, they would get more neg rep.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Lyre!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I missed it.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



ok--The last I heard --her location was undisclosed. 'Protected'/the glare of the media is not upon her. 

O'Mara said he thought Zimmerman could live reclusively. North Dakota--South Dakota--I don't  know where he could go.

What will his parents do and his uncle?

I can't take much more---Greta Van Sustern has been to dinner--a good steakhouse the hotel is cold and comfortable. A nice steak would be good right now. I think it is soup for me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



All the bad MOJO is already out on their 'angel.'  ~cough~


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




 Proof yuo clams with FATCS!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.
> ...



Especially when you do them on a 3, 6 or 9


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

No verdict tonight. Knocking off for the evening. They will start back up at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, I will be back here tomorrow.   Whether I want to or not.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's a scarier thought than zombies.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




When oddy was a mod, he opened it one afternoon.  I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



If someone were considering murder 1, it would have some meaning. But who is doing that? It was only a superfluous comment tacked onto to a very good statement. How can that be a mistake? This should be royal.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If he gets acquitted there is no wrongful death.

If Trayvon's family can cash in on Trayvon's death, 
why shouldn't Zimmerman be allowed to cash in on his story, morbid as it sounds.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I thought you were referring to her acquittal.  She will be forgotten in less than 5 years.  Black thugs will always be gunning for Zimmerman.  And there are a LOT of blacks in Atlanta.  I don't think he can hide there.  He will have to leave the country if he is acquitted.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I'm thinking Zim has grounds for a suit against the Sate of Florida, Ben Crump, the NBPP, Al Sharpton and Angela Corey.


----------



## Connery (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thread closed pending Moderator review*


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 12, 2013)

If Zimmerman is acquitted there is no chance of a civil trial as the death will be justified as a matter of law.  There might be a retrial in federal court with new charges but a civil trial in state court won't happen.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Zimmerman is acquitted there is no chance of a civil trial as the death will be justified as a matter of law.  There might be a retrial in federal court with new charges but a civil trial in state court won't happen.



Even if the Feds have already come in, investigated and left?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



_Three, six, nine.  The goose drank wine.  They all chewed tobacco on the streetcar line.  The line broke.  They all got choked.  And they all went to heaven in a little row boat!_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76EO3PQHzKw]Shirley Ellis - The Clapping Song (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Damn straight.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Maybe someone will again.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





> I truely did not mean to sully your reputation.


Yeah, right.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

If the jury acquits Zimmerman, Sarie will be having a different kind of meltdown.





She'll be out riotin'.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



that's true. the last place he should live is Atlanta--smacking my head.

I would think that his attorneys might offer some guidance. 

I can't process anymore. Imagine how the jurors feel.

'Tune in first thing in the morning--the jury may have reached a verdict but wants to sleep on it'---HLN. 

good idea.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Alabama or Mississippi, maybe.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Have to plan their get away would be my guess.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Maybe California.  Or farther south in Florida.  Lots of Hispanics in both those places.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

He may have to change his name.


----------



## Connery (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thread reopened

The Administration and the Moderation Team are serious in their efforts to have a civil discourse as it pertains to the OP and any further posts which violate Zone 2 rules will be viewed in a more serious manner where infractions will be administered on a case by case basis.*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

I am wondering if they will even allow anyone to stand on the courthouse lawn when they give the verdict.  They may have a 'no go' zone around it of several blocks.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I am wondering if they will even allow anyone to stand on the courthouse lawn when they give the verdict.  They may have a 'no go' zone around it of several blocks.



They have designated crayon sign areas.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

I happen to know for a fact that he will be living in Africa. Gosh I hope no one goes there and finds him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

I wonder if Obama has his Verdict Speech ready.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

Zimm can go to Mexico.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if they will even allow anyone to stand on the courthouse lawn when they give the verdict.  They may have a 'no go' zone around it of several blocks.
> ...



Metal detectors?  The courthouses here have had metal detectors for some years now.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I wonder if Obama has his Verdict Speech ready.



If he discloses the secret African hideout that he set up for George I'm gonna be pissed. It'll will be like a Snowden job.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I wonder if Obama has his Verdict Speech ready.



Prolly starts out, 'those damn sneaky defense lawyers......'


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2013)

Report what happens please...the TV here has been appropriated for a war movie


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Ummm no not out there in the parking lot or the designated crayon area, just a lot of guys in green with autos.  Security to enter the court.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Report what happens please...the TV here has been appropriated for a war movie



It wouldn't happen to be "The Longest Day" would it?

That's what I'm watching.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Obama has his Verdict Speech ready.
> ...



....lying about my angel son


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Report what happens please...the TV here has been appropriated for a war movie



The jury girls went to play bridge and get some beauty sleep.  They will get back to it at 9 am tomorrow.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You were an idiot long before you started arguing with me, I don't take it personally.

I still want to know why you think Zimmerman lied about the flashlight not working.

By the way, given your theory that Zimmerman set out to kill someone that night, and Martin was just the lucky guy, why did Zimmerman call the cops?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Report what happens please...the TV here has been appropriated for a war movie
> ...



I am bode with the whole thang!  When the verdict is in, I will switch channels any time I hear the words 'Trayvon Martin.'  If Zim is acquitted, I might like to hear his story, though.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if they will even allow anyone to stand on the courthouse lawn when they give the verdict.  They may have a 'no go' zone around it of several blocks.
> ...



Dumbest sign I saw said something about how "cracker" "_*is*_ racist" or some such.

I think the guy was attempting to say that calling a white guy a cracker is a racist thing to say.

But it COULD mean that Zimmerman (a cracker as we now know) is "racist."

We need REWRITE on sign 1.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Report what happens please...the TV here has been appropriated for a war movie
> ...



Which is ????????????


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I wonder if Obama has his Verdict Speech ready.



He'll likely criticize the jury.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



911 operators are the authorities. That is not in dispute.

If you give them enough grief, they'll just have the police come and arrest you outright.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



it is a mistake because the jury cannot consider 1st degree murder.  

if your comment was pure speculation, my apologies, i read your comment as the jury can consider 1st degree murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well THIS of course!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Shirley!  You jest!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw some older pictures of the judge.  It dawned on me, "that woman has never gotten laid."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then I saw a more recent picture of her from this trial:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Jim Croce song popped into my head:  Roller Derby Queen.
*

She might be ugly and she might be fat ....*

and

*She was built like a 'frigerator with a head ....*


----------



## driveby (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Obama has his Verdict Speech ready.
> ...



He'll sick the IRS on the jurors.......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I want to know too! Sheesh!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonix- What is your guess on the verdict?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If Zimmerman is found not guilty of all charges and walks I get NO satisfaction out of that.
> But you blood thirsty wannabe vigilantes here will be throwing parties if he is convicted of anything.
> Because you are ignorant to the fact that *THERE ARE NO WINNERS IN THIS.*



Hell yea, I'm gonna party.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They should keep her on for entertainment purposes


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



No problem.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If Zimmerman is found not guilty of all charges and walks I get NO satisfaction out of that.
> But you blood thirsty wannabe vigilantes here will be throwing parties if he is convicted of anything.
> Because you are ignorant to the fact that *THERE ARE NO WINNERS IN THIS.*



fair enough...though if martin attacked zimmerman as he claims, then i would argue zimmerman won.  that said, i agree, in reality, there are no winners in this.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

*Have Zona and Kooshkabible gone?  I say we burn some sage to cleanse the joint!*





The ancient art of burning sage* - Living Word - Moving Towards Peace by Christopher Edward Lowman


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 12, 2013)

Dinner time! Taking my kids to Logan's Steakhouse.

Everyone is invited!


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



they are NOT.
you can't be serious


----------



## Yurt (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



i take this to mean your comment was pure speculation??


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 12, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



In a limited capacity.  Too Much TM is TOO MUCH TM!  (No, that's not code.)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Of course it was. I would use a different word like embellishment or something like that.

The important thing is to be happy, don't worry.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> He may have to change his name.



I think he already has to change his name and SSN since CNN broadcasted his current info.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > He may have to change his name.
> ...




They broadcasted his SS# and other personal nfo?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You could also say anyone in the government AND in law enforcement is an authority.

Although, what's important is that they can direct the police in many different directions and and have a tremendous power all their own.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



oh crap!

Rat?  forward.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



law s o o t s beez cumin


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yeah. When his clinic records were on screen for the jury, they didn't cut away like they agreed to (all the other stations did)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> *Have Zona and Kooshkabible gone?  I say we burn some sage to cleanse the joint!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Koosh!

We don't agree on much... anything... but


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'll handle it.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 12, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I guess I missed that.

That is about as low as one can go


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 12, 2013)

Connery said:


> *Thread closed pending Moderator review*





Connery said:


> *Thread reopened
> 
> The Administration and the Moderation Team are serious in their efforts to have a civil discourse as it pertains to the OP and any further posts which violate Zone 2 rules will be viewed in a more serious manner where infractions will be administered on a case by case basis.*



Did this thread just go through a DUI checkpoint?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

My right of self defense is being taken away! Damn right I am pissed.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonix- What is your guess on the verdict?



It will probably be opposite of my prediction but here it is; if it's a quick deliberation then it will be "not guilty", if it takes longer like into next week, then I will say it would be guilty of manslaughter. I think that they should have gone along the manslaughter route the whole time. I don't and haven't seen cause for second degree murder, I see and saw it more as a case of an overzealous idiot overstepping his bounds and getting more than he bargained and then shot Martin.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



Proof that even the Prosecution does not believe GZ was menacing TM with the gun!

Prosecutor John Guy said in closing rebuttal: "Do you think for a second, seriously, that if Trayvon Martin had seen that gun ever, thered be a gunshot at 90 degrees in the center of his chest? Do you think that? Mr. Softie was going to be able to get a shot directly through the center of his chest with Trayvon Martin knowing that gun was there, fighting for his life?"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> We owe truth? How about the truth that the black community accepts and breeds thugs like Trayvon? Now that's a truth that we should be discussing.
> 
> You really want to debate the truth...The state sure as fuck doesn't have any.



A flood of drugs into their communities hasn't helped much, wouldn't you say?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Proof that even the Prosecution does not believe GZ was menacing TM with the gun!

Prosecutor John Guy said in closing rebuttal: "Do you think for a second, seriously, that if Trayvon Martin had seen that gun ever, there&#8217;d be a gunshot at 90 degrees in the center of his chest? Do you think that? Mr. Softie was going to be able to get a shot directly through the center of his chest with Trayvon Martin knowing that gun was there, fighting for his life?"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Headed to 5 Guy's. Anyone want anything?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Other than editing the non emergency call or the injury video you mean.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Headed to 5 Guy's. Anyone want anything?



HELL YA  but I already ate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Headed to 5 Guy's. Anyone want anything?



Not for me. They use peanut oil.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

I find it disturbing how *the media * is promoting a riot reaction by the black community if Zimmerman goes free. 

It's almost like they are looking forward to it so other people can be shot and killed, Whether it be rioting blacks or the whites that want to protect themselves from the "riot" it seems as if they want more violence to come from this verdict. 

It's a powderkeg the media is promoting and it's quite sick. 

Anybody  else notice this?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> I find it disturbing how *the media * is promoting a riot reaction by the black community if Zimmerman goes free.
> 
> It's almost like they are looking forward to it so other people can be shot and killed, Whether it be rioting blacks or the whites that want to protect themselves from the "riot" it seems as if they want more violence to come from this verdict.
> 
> ...



It's what pisses me off the most  The media is doing exactly that.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Proof that even the Prosecution does not believe GZ was menacing TM with the gun!

Prosecutor John Guy said in closing rebuttal: "Do you think for a second, seriously, that if Trayvon Martin had seen that gun ever, there&#8217;d be a gunshot at 90 degrees in the center of his chest? Do you think that? Mr. Softie was going to be able to get a shot directly through the center of his chest with Trayvon Martin knowing that gun was there, fighting for his life?"


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2013)

Lets post our reactions, conversations etc. on the verdict here please, starting several will just create pandemonium and force us to merge, interrupt trains of thought and the flow etc. 

And please, at least try and be civil....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Lets post our reactions, conversations etc. on the verdict here please, starting several will just create pandemonium and force us to merge, interrupt trains of thought and the flow etc.
> 
> And please, at least try and be civil....



Are you going to post in code. I want a decoder ring.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I love these people with the big Rep Power who like to neg people.  They'd make good cops.  A little bit of power goes to their head.  Assholes.
> ...



Opt out.  It's freaking great.  Right [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION].....


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonix- What is your guess on the verdict?
> ...



I gotcha. I really don't see it going past Monday at the latest. I'm agree the earlier the better for a not guilty verdict. Past that I'm thinking hung jury with a majority leaning towards not guilty.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2013)

wasn't planning on it


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't like the verdict.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Well, it doesn't help your case when you go ahead and lie to a jury about unimportant points. 

The OJ case was lost when Fuhrman lied about using the N-word. 

Incidently, that was a travesty.  But neither one of those two were a child.  They were a trampy ex-wife and some poor schlub who happened to be there.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm trying to prepare for either. Tired of trying to peer into the heart and soul of the accused or the victim.

There were a number of things that seemed wrong in this trial. It concerns me greatly.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2013)

agreed.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Proof that even the Prosecution does not believe GZ was menacing TM with the gun!
> 
> Prosecutor John Guy said in closing rebuttal: "Do you think for a second, seriously, that if Trayvon Martin had seen that gun ever, thered be a gunshot at 90 degrees in the center of his chest? Do you think that? Mr. Softie was going to be able to get a shot directly through the center of his chest with Trayvon Martin knowing that gun was there, fighting for his life?"




Because what kinda rank *SISSY* do you have to be to have a gun in hand but crying for help at the same damn time?  I don't know a soul that would do that knowing they held the upper hand. And Zimmerman knew he had the upper hand from the start. 

That was Trayvon screaming for his life probably trying to keep Zimmerman FROM shooting him by tussling with the gun once he saw it to keep himself from getting shot. 

My opinion is Trayvon *saw* the gun and tried to keep Zimmerman from shooting him, so he was probably trying to hold Zimmerman's "gun hand" at bay while screaming and scrapping with Zimmerman, but Zimmerman overpowered HIM, not the other way around. and once his was able to let off a good shot into Trayvon's chest, he squeezed the trigger. 

kid with skittles and a ice tea?  yeah he stalked that young man.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  Your unarmed son has been revenged.  . Hey.  I can dream.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's what it's all about, right, Keeping "Those People" in their place.  

Reconstruction obviously didn't last long enough.  

Oh, if there's a riot, won't that 30% reduction be wiped out pretty quickly?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  Your unarmed son has been revenged.  . Hey.  I can dream.



ya ya--you and MLK and Sarah


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



The question is: How badly was it broken?

If it was only slightly broken like is denoted with other bones as a sprain, it makes a big difference. The photos of GZ the night of the killing show his nose looks practically normal.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

What do you think the verdict will be?
What do you think the verdict should be?

I think the verdict should be and will be Not Guilty on both charges. I, after watching this trial and seeing all the evidence, hearing all the testimony, dont see a Manslaughter conviction and there's no way the jury finds Zimmerman guilty of Second Degree Murder.

If Zimmerman is found guilty on either of those, it is a sad, sad day for our justice system and for the American people. I just pray I'm never put in that situation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> I don't like the verdict.



You're jumping the gun a bit. 

They haven't rendered the verdict yet.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  Your unarmed son has been revenged.  . Hey.  I can dream.
> ...



Please don't mention the reverend doctor martin Luther king and Sarah Palin in the same sentence.  Thank you.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

..


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That wasn't the Sarah I was referring to.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Manslaughter. 5 years..out in 3.



I am thinking that to, there is no way that judge will suspend the sentence now matter what the defense introduces in mitigation etc.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Proof that even the Prosecution does not believe GZ was menacing TM with the gun!
> ...



That is a lie. Neither Rachel Jeantel who was in the phone with TM, or anyone else heard or saw the gun. My previous post is proof that even the state prosecutors don't believe GZ was threatening TM with the gun. That is because as GZ said the gun became visible at the very end when he had to grab it & shoot TM who was proven to be on top of GZ.

Following is not stalking or menacing!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  Your unarmed son has been revenged.  . Hey.  I can dream.



You're just a drive by asshole.

I thought you actually had some contribution at one time for a fleeting millisecond but no.

Drive, here's my ass, by, hole.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> ..



Was this photo admitted into evidence. It looks photo-shopped. I've never seen it before. Remember the Bruno Magli shoes?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  Your unarmed son has been revenged.  . Hey.  I can dream.
> ...


wow.  You are impressive.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  *Your unarmed son has been revenged. * . Hey.  I can dream.



 So you believe the justice system is to get revenge!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The feeling's fucking mutual troll.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  *Your unarmed son has been revenged. * . Hey.  I can dream.
> ...



Nope but I do believe the Martin family will feel like justice is served if Zimmerman goes to jail for killing their child.  If he is guilty, it will be revenge if he gets at least 15 years for shooting an unarmed child.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

If that's a real photo of him with a crooked nose in the squad car that night, why does his nose look all straight later that night at the police station?

@ 4:55

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jG7AeynVrU]Trayvon Martin crime scene photos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Headed to 5 Guy's. Anyone want anything?
> ...



I love it when they're busy. I can eat a LOT of peanuts in 10 minutes.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Protesters gather as police urge peace after Zimmerman verdict | www.wftv.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> ..



Never mind. I can see now it's a real photo now. It just looks bad because of all the blood and there was a little temporary swelling that quickly went down.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Tough guy newbs fascinate me.  Please continue.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Why can't people just look at the evidence to see that Zimmerman probably had every right to self defense....Maybe they should raise their children to become something other then thugs. 

What a thought????


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Thats my favorite Saturday place.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 12, 2013)

You have the right to use deadly yourself or others to stop a felony in progress.
If that felony is being committed on you then you have the right to use deadly force if you believe that your life or health in in grievous danger.

The following was over - Martin had gone out of site and Zimmerman was walking back to his car.
Martin had two minutes from the time he lost the man following him to get home (the conversation with his girl-friend on the phone said he was at his house). The next appearance of Martin was back within 30 feet of Zimmerman's car where Martin confronted Zimmerman - violently according to the evidence - in a felonious attack (assault and battery) in which any sane person would have been in fear of their life (pinned to the ground, taking a beating, and having the attacker recognize that you had a gun) at which time he told Zimmerman that he was going to die tonight. 

The relevant facts are that Zimmerman was attacked physically by a person of superior ability and put in a position where he did not have the ability to get away, fight back with any result, and was in fear of his life. His only recourse was to use deadly force to save his life.

The prosecution can not prove that Zimmerman was not in fear for his life and it is reasonable to assume he was in great fear - he had been calling for help for 40 seconds continuously - eye-witness testimony confirms this (John Good) as does the 911 tape of the woman who didn't see anything but heard what was happening. According to the expert witness Zimmerman had no other recourse but to use deadly force and had every reason, under the conditions and perceptions at the time of the incident, to do so. 
Every piece of evidence shows that this was a pure case of justifiable homicide by reason of self defense. 

We will know what the jury decides when they are don deliberating.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So did i....don't get it person.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't get it either.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Actually, they are so friendly there, that they are on the verge of being annoying. Damn! the jalapenos are hot tonight.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Is anyone surprised here?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> ..



And?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


Kewl.  What was she wearing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



At one time I tried to talk to you about this trial and you weren't interested. You just buzz in leave a nasty post and buzz out 

That's what I mean.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 12, 2013)

Cuyo said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yah think?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Please tgn, continue.  i am busy here buzzing i guess.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

I need a laugh, so I turned on Fancy Grapes.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

yes, it was submitted -

Press Releases
his defense teams website

and 
Photo shows bloody-nose Zimmerman after Trayvon killing

That's why it pays to follow the case before commenting on it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

It is a genuine waste of time to try to have a conversation with bodeyZona.  S/He is not capable of intelligent thought and she is incapable of honesty.  Hell, it is  unwilling to even try to be honest.

But it is a troll.  Look at it's body of work and you'll soon see that trolling is all it does.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

KissMy said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I would like to see how you would feel if someone was following you and you tried to avoid them and then they got out of their vehicle to continue to pursue you. You can't tell me that your threat level would increase.....................


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Surprised you're still here? Yes. Many are. Anyone with any pride at all would have slinked away by now.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> What do you think the verdict will be?
> What do you think the verdict should be?
> 
> I think the verdict should be and will be Not Guilty on both charges. I, after watching this trial and seeing all the evidence, hearing all the testimony, dont see a Manslaughter conviction and there's no way the jury finds Zimmerman guilty of Second Degree Murder.
> ...



I wish 'the media' would discuss--Child Abuse. That got me --it really did. Anything we want to charge--it hasn't been explained. I think it should be.

--4 minutes--when TM could have returned to his home.

and more.

I thought it was 'pretty bad' when Richard Jewell? was accused of the bombing at the Atlanta Olympics. A 'wannabe'. He's dead now.

My brother would have responded like Trayvon. My mother will never stop grieving for him.

We had to deal with a lot and privately.

neither here nor there.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If that's a real photo of him with a crooked nose in the squad car that night, why does his nose look all straight later that night at the police station?
> 
> @ 4:55
> 
> Trayvon Martin crime scene photos - YouTube



That was brought up during the trial.
I believe by the prosecution.

Google is your friend.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> yes, it was submitted -
> 
> Press Releases
> his defense teams website
> ...



So the fuck what? I didn't follow the case for months.

Just because it's bloody and is a little puffy for an hour doesn't mean anything. The important photos are the crime scene photos at the station which show very little damage to the nose.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> I would like to see how you would feel if someone was following you and you tried to avoid them and then they got out of their vehicle to continue to pursue you. You can't tell me that your threat level would increase.....................



I certainly wouldn't end up dead less than 100 yards from my initial encounter over 4 minutes later when I was shot.

and my house was less than 200 yards down the same sidewalk I seem to have doubled back on toward my follower.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way? People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 12, 2013)

he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > yes, it was submitted -
> ...



You apparently haven't followed the case at all, and your medical expertise sucks as bad as your legal.

You're in over your f*cking head, observe only and stop yapping with ignorant sh*t all day.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way? People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.



This entire case has been emotion or race baiting to get emotion. The facts don't matter to these people. If Zimmerman is convicted he got that because of peer pressure not evidence.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope he gets 15 years for shooting an unarmed kid. He chased him, he profiled him, he needs to go away because he fucking started all this shit. But that is my dream.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way?* People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion *rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.



To the bold...

It applies to many posting here also.
Opinion over facts presented.
Emotion over logic.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way?* People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion *rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.
> ...



Trolling over contribution


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

AzMike said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way? People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.
> ...



Not talking about how we got here. I'm talking about the way these six women are being set up. Also does this happen enough in everyday trials that these lawyers are so use to it they dismiss it, along with adding crazy lessor included charges.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see how you would feel if someone was following you and you tried to avoid them and then they got out of their vehicle to continue to pursue you. You can't tell me that your threat level would increase.....................
> ...



You don't really know how it would have turned out. 

You don't think that Martin had the right to *stand his ground*? "In the United States of America, stand-your-ground law states that a person may justifiably use force in self-defense *when there is reasonable belief of an unlawful threat, without an obligation to retreat first. *"
If someone is pursuing me in their vehicle and then leaves vehicle to continue that pursuit, I see that as a REAL THREAT. zimmerman didn't have to leave his vehicle at all to continue his pursuit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way?* People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion *rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.
> ...



I agree, but there are a few logical people here on both sides of the issue. To those logical people on the guilty side, does it not taint a verdict a little if it is given strictly on emotion?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Do you or the Martin family deserve to feel like revenge is served?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

*Bombshell tonight!*

Fancy Grapes (LOL) has a black man on who claims to have "switched sides", going from angry pro-TM to pro-acquittal based on hearing that the prosecution has no case!

Well...that's encouraging.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Everything George Zimmerman did was UNREASONABLE.
> 
> He exagerrated his injuries...UNREASONABLE.



That douche bag that testified that these "issues" with Z's injuries didnt count was a person who is under the gun already from the State for screwing up crime scenes and doing weird stuff like washing her feet in the sinks for autopsies. You might want to check out this babe.

Now to Z's injuries. She never autopsied Tray and She never touched Z. Herein lies what we call as fans of murder a bitch from hell paid for with straight bullshit from her mouth.

She coughed up what they wanted.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> If someone is pursuing me in their vehicle and then leaves vehicle to continue that pursuit, I see that as a REAL THREAT. zimmerman didn't have to leave his vehicle at all to continue his pursuit.



Martin did not do what reasonable people would do and run home.

He ran.   But he came back.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.



We were trying to determine just how "broken" it was.



QuickHitCurepon said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

What percentage of broken does it take to end the attack ?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



What law says GZ could not follow, watch or report TM??????????


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> *Bombshell tonight!*
> 
> Fancy Grapes (LOL) has a black man on who claims to have "switched sides", going from angry pro-TM to pro-acquittal based on hearing that the prosecution has no case!
> 
> Well...that's encouraging.



Don't take that to the bank quite yet


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I think with the facts that are present you can't say that GZ did anything unlawful to allow for that law to apply to TM. You can debate the morality of him following and profiling (even with a CCW), but neither of those things are illegal for a private citizen. The unlawful threat would have to be proven in this case that GZ threw the first punch, and there just isn't anyway of knowing that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > If someone is pursuing me in their vehicle and then leaves vehicle to continue that pursuit, I see that as a REAL THREAT. zimmerman didn't have to leave his vehicle at all to continue his pursuit.
> ...



He came back and beat up Zimmerman as surely as the sun is hot. Zimmerman was getting the hell beat out of him and had to defend himself.

The dark Hispanic has a right to self defense.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 12, 2013)

My apologies if this has already been posted.  

Protesters gather as police urge peace after Zimmerman verdict | www.wftv.com

SANFORD, Fla. &#8212; Protesters arrived outside the Seminole County courthouse Friday afternoon after jurors began deliberating George Zimmerman's fate in his second-degree murder trial.
Law enforcement officials are asking  residents of Sanford and surrounding areas to remain peaceful after a verdict is announced


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Matthew said:


> He came back and beat up Zimmerman as surely as the sun is hot.



The time from initial encounter to when he ran and where he ended up dead does not add up.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

And go easy on Zona.  He's a bleeding heart liberal who needs a village to raise him up, perpetually encourage him even when he's wrong, and walk in lock-step political correctness.  He just can't help it.  

Self-deprecating funnies deserve Thanks.

Baby steps.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Why didn't Trayvon call 911 instead of jaking himself up to take out a crazy ass cracker?

His woman said he was talking about that man.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



People are often convicted of manslaughter when there is only an "appearance" that they did something horribly wrong causing a death whatever that may have been and they are inexorably linked to the death.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And go easy on Zona.  He's a bleeding heart liberal who needs a village to raise him up, perpetually encourage him even when he's wrong, and walk in lock-step political correctness.  He just can't help it.
> 
> Self-deprecating funnies deserve Thanks.
> 
> Baby steps.



He is a she.  Well, sort of.

And s/he is a moron and a dishonest troll.

Plaid socks that don't get washed may go with the kilt, but still stink.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

He left his car to give the directions to the cops.  Has everyone just gone bye bye on the truth here?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> He left his car to give the directions to the cops.  Has everyone just gone bye bye on the truth here?



I've lost track. We gotta few sane ones left.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



and dollars to Skittles she didn't tell us the whole story.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> He left his car to give the directions to the cops.  Has everyone just gone bye bye on the truth here?



The left and the black community sadly has a shared interest in convicting Zimmerman....Between Black racism and leftist hatred of guns poor Zimmerman is in the middle of a shit storm.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Why didnt the armed Zimmerman wait for the cops.  He knew they were coming.  why did he get out of the damn truck?  

What kind of ego did this guy have?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I'm talking about his case. Not other "often" cases. GZ has definitive injuries, but he's having to prove relevance and extent. Regardless, how are you going to prove "appearance" of anything that GZ did in that moment. Even with Rachel Jeantel's account you can't prove an unlawful act by GZ.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> You don't think that Martin had the right to *stand his ground*? .



stand ground on WHAT? on a man following him? he could have gone home - that would  be the best choice for a 17 yo in a not familiar neighborhood. Not attack somebody who is following him


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



GZ doe not have to prove anything. he has injuries. he was defending himself.
it is the prosecution who had to prove that he did not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


 
That's just the point of my comment. When no one can agree on just about anything like in this thread and when or if that happens at all with the jury, they may decide to convict for manslaughter on "appearances." It happens many times.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> My apologies if this has already been posted.
> 
> Protesters gather as police urge peace after Zimmerman verdict | www.wftv.com
> 
> ...



what low expectations the city holds


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I know that, but everyone is attacking him over the depth of his injuries. Including the poster I was responding to. Then he tells me of people getting convicted on appearance. I was just pointing out his contradiction.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?

I don't understand this.

Are police anticipating a Not Guilty verdict or are they suggesting Hispanics and Whites will riot if Zimmerman is found Guilty?

I actually think the jury has reached a verdict and told the judge that they have, but the judge told them to wait until morning to read it since people started to gather at the courthouse.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



i know.I just used your post with quotes to remind that as well


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And go easy on Zona.  He's a bleeding heart liberal who needs a village to raise him up, perpetually encourage him even when he's wrong, and walk in lock-step political correctness.  He just can't help it.
> 
> Self-deprecating funnies deserve Thanks.
> 
> Baby steps.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > And go easy on Zona.  He's a bleeding heart liberal who needs a village to raise him up, perpetually encourage him even when he's wrong, and walk in lock-step political correctness.  He just can't help it.
> ...



I know some he/shes, but that's another story.  (Honestly, unless you've been with the poster in person, how do you know who they are?  Internet stuff is creepy like that.)  

Everyone has a right to post and, for the 1st time in the short time I've been here, Zona made a little joke.  That's a step in the right direction.

I agree with NOTHING that Zona says but as long as he/she is not being nasty, unduly profane, or insulting then I don't have a problem.

As for the socks...I'm glad my monitor isn't equipped with Smell-A-Vision!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



This post was in regards to why TM couldn't apply the same stand your ground law in this case. That is the train of thought I was commenting on with phoenix. I'm not speaking of the jury and the overall result of the case. I was speaking of one singular point in the original post.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?
> 
> I don't understand this.
> 
> ...



The thought crossed my mind----an early morning verdict may make any crowd a bit more manageable. Daylight .


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Zona is what it is; and that aint much -- other than a dishonest dopey troll.

But, in fairness, I have been a bit profane (unduly so, too, from time to time) in my day.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



In your line of thought, would it not be more reasonable to believe that they would be likely to acquit because there is the "appearance" of injury and blood on the man claiming self-defense?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I can understand why people are negging you - either you are INCREDIBLY stupid or you are provoking that by pretending  you are.

911 dispatchers are NOT authorities in any way. Deal with that


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?
> 
> I don't understand this.
> 
> ...



there has only been one message to the judge 

they requested an inventory list of evidence 

i think they have reached one too 

and are going to sleep on it 

review it in the morning 

be back in court by noon

the judge does not know the outcome either


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way? People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.



Nancy Grace seems to be against zimmerman. Whatever way it turns out, at least we have a system that has due process. If there are a minority of lawless idiots who riot because they don't like the outcome of the case, they should be prosecuted and hopefully sent to prison where they belong. Hateful people (like a few on this thread) may use that rioting by a small MINORITY to say, "see I twolwld ywou dose bwacks awre rweally rweally bwaaad!".  So they can put forth their racist agenda................


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Proof that even the Prosecution does not believe GZ was menacing TM with the gun!
> ...



you are an idiot who has no idea what gun laws are.

EVERY person getting a CCP is being not only told, but begged, warned and assured - used it only IF everything else failed - which GZ did - that's why he was yelling for help, that's why he was extremely happy when police tricked him with the statement that everything was caught on the camera.
only gun hater idiots do not know plain and simple rules of using it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

depotoo said:


> he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.



So what? It wouldn't be the first time that someone who started an altercation got their ass beat. In short, zimmerman initiated the contact by leaving his vehicle to continue his pursuit of Martin. If zimmerman kept his distance and waited for the police, this most likely would not have happened. zimmerman knew that he had a firearm, with that ownership comes responsibility to avoid situations where you may need to use that weapon. There was no threat from a guy who is trying to avoid you. There was no crime in progress that deemed it necessary for zimmerman to intervene.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.
> ...



If Trayvon would just ran home and not tried to be bad ass hero - nothing would happen


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.
> ...




Zimmerman didn't intervene.

Zimmerman wasn't committing a crime.  

The evidence suggests that Trayvon was not trying to avoid Zimmerman.   Well, he approached Zimmerman, and then made one attempt to avoid Zimmerman and it apparently succeeded, but then he appears to have returned.

Trayvon's attack was a crime.  

This whole thing was a tragedy, but Zimmerman's actions were legal.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 12, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > this entire trial is a farce about race and punishing white people for what happened 200 years ago.
> ...



Why is it that so many blacks murder other blacks....happens hundreds of times all over the US every day.  Why aren't you crying about that?  A white murdering a black happens very little compared to black murdering blacks, or blacks murdering whites.  

And this is a pretty interesting link....just look, all blacks murdering/raping whites.  
New Nation News - Black-on-White Crime

And just look at this one....please notice the AGE of the first one.......15 YEARS OLD.  And the racists out there think Trayvon was "just a child"....and couldn't have caused his own death.  

A teenager charged in a February crime spree was formally charged as an adult Tuesday. *Gabriel Edwards, 15,* faces 14 charges, including murder, robbery and auto theft. Edwards was arrested following the spree on Feb. 13. His friend, Sirquain Burr, was arrested as well. Both teens are accused of several robberies, a high speed chase and the death of 38-year-old John Yingling. Yinglings ex-wife, Janet, said the past few months have been difficult. I couldnt even begin to say how hard its been. I mean, he was, Ive known him since I was like 17, Janet Yingling said. During the string of alleged crimes, Edwards and Burr are also accused of shooting a man who was walking his dog. 

Here's another....

*Paula Cooper was 15 when she and three other teenage girls showed up at Ruth Pelke's house on May 14, 1985, with plans of robbing the 78-year-old Bible school teacher.* Pelke let Cooper and two of the teen's companions into her Gary home after they told her they were interested in Bible lessons. As the fourth teen waited outside as a lookout, Cooper stabbed Pelke 33 times with a butcher knife. Then she and the other girls ransacked the house. The four girls fled with Pelke's car and US$10. Cooper's three accomplices were sentenced to prison terms ranging from 25 to 60 years. But Cooper, who confessed to Pelke's slaying, was convicted of murder and sentenced to die in the electric chair. At the time - in 1986 - she was the youngest death row inmate in the US. 


Ya....and the left and racists call these people "children"........


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?
> ...



Lol.  That didn't happen.

The sheriff is just prepared..


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> There was no threat from a guy who is trying to avoid you.



Martin came back twice.

Once when Zim was in the truck and on w/ 911 

and when he died only yards from the initial encounter he had run from.

No avoidance there.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > If someone is pursuing me in their vehicle and then leaves vehicle to continue that pursuit, I see that as a REAL THREAT. zimmerman didn't have to leave his vehicle at all to continue his pursuit.
> ...



zimmerman didn't do what reasonable person do to a person walking down the street and minding their own business. zimmerman wasn't reasonable when he followed someone who obviously felt threatened and didn't want to be followed. zimmerman wasn't reasonable when he decided to leave his vehicle AFTER he told the operator that he saw something in Martin's hands. 
Martin had NO obligation to run home, he stood his ground and got killed for it by an overzealous police officer "wannabe".


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> If Trayvon would just ran home and not tried to be bad ass hero - nothing would happen



Trayvon was a fighter.  He wasn't going home until he took care of the cracker.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



It isn't the morning yet----how do you know ?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Well....YOU can say anything that comes to mind.  

1)   I hold you in much higher regard because I frequently (OK, always) agree with your assessment of the circumstances.
2)   "Unduly" does not apply to my assessment of your language.  I find it appropriate and not gratuitous.  Sometimes even I speak like a "truck driver".  I like truck drivers.  And that is another story, too, but they are usually great vehicle maneuverers.  
3)   I admit I don't know the technical definition of a troll.  I thought it meant someone who creeps on you online.  Teach me.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




Martin attacked.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> zimmerman didn't do what reasonable person do to a person walking down the street and minding their own business. zimmerman wasn't reasonable when he followed someone who obviously felt threatened and didn't want to be followed. zimmerman wasn't reasonable when he decided to leave his vehicle AFTER he told the operator that he saw something in Martin's hands.



Zimmerman could follow him.   The attack on Zimmerman escalated it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The 2012 Florida Statutes

Title XLVI
CRIMES

Chapter 784
ASSAULT; BATTERY; CULPABLE NEGLIGENCE

View Entire Chapter
784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
(1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
(a)&#8195;*Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.*
(b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a *series of acts over a period of time, however short,* which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok what's a freaking sock. I have to finally ask. This makes me nuts. I asked in an Amelia thread but they all joked thinking I was joking.

I'm not. What the hell is a sock?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I know how to surf and water ski, I know how to type 130 wpm, I know how to write marketing campaigns, I know how to blow really big bubbles, I know how to tie shoes, I know lots of things.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.
> ...



Don't take this as me giving you hell. I really liked what O'Mara did today by sitting in silence for four minutes today. He didn't say a word and put the same thought in the head of the jurors that why wasn't he home. I'm not saying that's what happened, but they at least put that idea out there. The state didn't put anything out there.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Do you know how fun it is to speculate about stuff ?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

=





Pheonixops said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Legitimate purpose = Following a suspected criminal one has called 911 on.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Ok what's a freaking sock. I have to finally ask. This makes me nuts. I asked in an Amelia thread but they all joked thinking I was joking.
> 
> I'm not. What the hell is a sock?



OHHH!  I can answer that!

A sock is someone who comes back to the forum with a different name after having been banned.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?
> 
> I don't understand this.
> 
> ...



Prep for this.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



So martin turned back?  Why was zimmerman so far from his truck then?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Are you retarded? 911 are the authorities and work with the police. Does anyone else here believe 911 are not the authorities?

Do you realize they can threaten arrest or instruct the police to arrest you just by what you say to them if it's suspicious?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

The Verdict has theme music now.  Awesome.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Jurors during O'Mara's closing--B29 laughed when he was making fun of the prosecutors screaming. The one Hispanic juror was nodding along with O'Mara and looked at the Martin's after the four minute silence. She is the same juror that wouldn't make eye contact with the prosecutor yesterday.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> So martin turned back?  Why was zimmerman so far from his truck then?



Yes and he wasn't far.

It is how you know Martin doubled back


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?
> ...



OMG...that was AWFUL!  

That was so so wrong - and will NEVER happen again.  People now have carry permits.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



If Martin felt threatened by someone following him for no reason and following him after he tried to avoid him, and then left his vehicle to follow him on foot, I can see any reasonable and HONEST person agreeing that he most likely felt pretty threatened. 
I walk my dogs @ 4:50am, if some asshole started following me while i am walking my dogs, I would feel like there is some trouble about to happen from that person. My awareness and threat level would be pretty elevated. If i tried to avoid him and he kept on pursuing me, that "threat level" would definitely escalate. If the son of a bitch then got out of his vehicle to pursue me and we came into close quarters, I would DEFINITELY feel the need to be pro-active and defend myself.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



* I know how to blow really big bubbles*

we  break open a night glow stick and mix it into soapy water 

for glow in the dark bubbles


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.
> ...



I don't think there's much chance of that.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Are you retarded? 911 are the authorities and work with the police. Does anyone else here believe 911 are not the authorities?
> 
> Do you realize they can instruct the police to arrest you just by what you say to them if it's suspicious?



911 operators are not sworn LE. They are civilians.

A 911 operator will tell a woman do not attack or shoot her "man" who is beating her.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> If i tried to avoid him and he kept on pursuing me, that "threat level" would definitely escalate. If the son of a bitch then got out of his vehicle to pursue me and we came into close quarters, I would DEFINITELY feel the need to be pro-active and defend myself.




If you had over 4 minutes to avoid him how would he gain close quarters ?

Would you call 911  or a friend in Miami ?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




Martin had gotten away.  Martin was fleet of foot.  The clearly winded, out-of-shape Zimmerman who had already lost Martin couldn't have had the encounter with Martin if Martin had not returned.  Zimmerman couldn't have closed the gap between them in the very short time between the end of the 911 call and the attack.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I'm not talking about how you or I would feel. I understand he isn't here to tell his side of the story, but no one can prove that he did feel threatened. If they could prove it this whole case would have been a slam dunk from the get go. At best the stories for this point of the incident are contradicting.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You seem to be willfully misquoting me badly. When I used the word "appearance," it obviously didn't refer in anyway to GZ's injuries.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Because he did not have the wisdom of an adult. 

As far as "jaking himself up" (whatever that is), that's just your assertion. 

Why didn't that "crazy ass cracker" who was armed with a weapon, just keep a safe distance and wait for the police to arrive like ANY SANE AND REASONABLE PERSON WOULD DO?


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 12, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



They hate the bush's because they have an R by their name.  That's the ONLY reason.  If they all changed it to a D, the libs would absolutely love them!!! Lol!


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried watching the closing arguments yesterday and today, and i have to say this: Boredom City!!!!! It was like watching a Congressional filibuster.

Are closing arguments usually that f-ing long? If so, we need to amend it so that they are limited to 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Are you retarded? 911 are the authorities and work with the police. Does anyone else here believe 911 are not the authorities?
> ...



The question was is 911 the authorities. I didn't ask if they are LE and of course, 911 isn't LE. They are two different things.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> He left his car to give the directions to the cops.  Has everyone just gone bye bye on the truth here?



Why did he have to leave his car and get off of the street to "give directions to the cops"?


----------



## HomeInspect (Jul 12, 2013)

Regardless of what happens, the media has been absolutely the pits. They have hyped this case to the highest level of national attention, for no other reason, but to push an agenda (that being racism)


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 12, 2013)

why is this thread five pages? it should have been a max of 5 posts maybe.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Because he did not have the wisdom of an adult.



Ask any 5 y/o what you do when a stranger approaches you. Come on.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



If anything, the duty to retreat rested on Martin. Instead of retreating, he attacked. FOUR MINUTES WENT BY, but he still chose to attack. He died for it. Remember, four minutes.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 12, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> Regardless of what happens, the media has been absolutely the pits. They have hyped this case to the highest level of national attention, for no other reason, but to push an agenda (that being racism)



Yeah, it was pretty sickening, and I am forced to watch it all day at work.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Seems like everyone has trouble with quoting you. When you don't like the implication you say you were misquoted. I've seen you try this argument with five or more posters already. Perhaps it is you that is wrong?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yes...

Maybe the walked in immediately came to a decision but asked for the evidence list and are stalling so it LOOKS like they worked really hard at it and no one gets mad at them and at five they went for steaks and pedicures to prep for their trip to disney after they tell everyone tomorrow. 

How was that?


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > Why are police urging calm after the verdict is read?
> ...



This being Florida, there'll be a lot of dead 'Damian "Football" Williams' this time around.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon would just ran home and not tried to be bad ass hero - nothing would happen
> ...





and payed the highest price possible.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Go Team Bubbles!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

For those that think 911 aren't the authorities:

LOL

Urban Dictionary: authorities



> Ambiguous group with unknown special powers or knowledge that someone refers to for the purpose of intimidation.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.
> ...



Oh fuck off. You can't compare the two trials. Idiot.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > You don't think that Martin had the right to *stand his ground*? .
> ...



Why do you think he should have gone home? The kid was seventeen;why not put more responsibility on the adult who was ARMED? The ADULT should have stayed in his vehicle and waited for the police to arrive.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > He left his car to give the directions to the cops.  Has everyone just gone bye bye on the truth here?
> ...



On the right side of the 'T' intersection. There was a marker to his left. He didn't see it, so he walked back to his truck. Thing is he never made it past the crux of the 'T' before Martin ambushed him. He lost sight of Martin so he went back. But then again, people like you are averse to the truth, aren't you?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




It is YOU who are retarded - on medical evidence, on law and now on just plain knowledge who Is and who is NOT the authorities.

911 dispatchers are NOT the authorities.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Well ok, you hacked the meaning of what I said to death. Better?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



the son bought a new bow yesterday 

a sweet one ta boot


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



ty so much for humoring me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



My being from the 60's generation, we know very well who the authorities are.

Urban Dictionary: authorities



> Ambiguous group with unknown special powers or knowledge that someone refers to for the purpose of intimidation.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Why do you think he should have gone home?



I thought he was frightened ?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Just like Reginald, I say to Zimmerman, DONT GET OUT OF THE FUCKING TRUCK.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 12, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> Regardless of what happens, the media has been absolutely the pits. They have hyped this case to the highest level of national attention, for no other reason, but to push an agenda (that being racism)



Janet Napalotano (sp?) quits Homeland Security today, I wonder how many people heard of that today?  EVERYTHING has been about this trial......what's happening in DC??  Is the media just wanting us to look the other way?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Why didn't that "crazy ass cracker" who was armed with a weapon, just keep a safe distance and wait for the police to arrive like ANY SANE AND REASONABLE PERSON WOULD DO?



HE DID. He was even returning to his truck when T attacked him


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

Theres more than sufficient reasonable doubt as to second-degree murder; but no reasonable doubt as to manslaughter.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 12, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of what happens, the media has been absolutely the pits. They have hyped this case to the highest level of national attention, for no other reason, but to push an agenda (that being racism)
> ...



Exactly. I had to see this on BBC news.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



damn straight cuz the blacks out there will kill ya.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> For those that think 911 aren't the authorities:
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



urban dictionary is the ultimate authority 

you really are retarded


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Adult should have responsibility, but should a 17 year old have some responsibility as well. If you fast forward one year would he have any more or less responsibility?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



One can only pray. I watched it live. I watched every minute every second of it. 

Anyone saying it cant happen again never lived thru it.

And they are assholes. Because it happened and it's going to be a big deal when the verdict rolls in.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2013)

When was the gun drawn?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Maybe there isn't really a jury at all and they just made them up when really theyve all been talking to a blank wall this whole time.

Better??

I'm trying


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



you just stated two posts above that he felt threatened. The best choice in this situation is to RUN home.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Adult should have responsibility, but should a 17 year old have some responsibility as well. If you fast forward one year would he have any more or less responsibility?



Had Martin succeeded in killing Zimmerman he would be tried as an adult


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Why should he have to run home? If the ADULT in the situation who was armed just kept his distance and "observed" instead of getting out of his vehicle and pursuing Martin, chances are there wouldn't have been any violent outcome.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > For those that think 911 aren't the authorities:
> ...



The police are the ONLY authorities in the U.S. How old are you, 12? LMAO


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> When was the gun drawn?



Only testimony is when Martin was on top of him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't that "crazy ass cracker" who was armed with a weapon, just keep a safe distance and wait for the police to arrive like ANY SANE AND REASONABLE PERSON WOULD DO?
> ...



Now by track, you mean Zimmerman was running towards Martin?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



adult was not doing anything irresponsible. he was going back to his truck when a bad-ass hero wannabe attacked


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

*the verdict form*

http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/VERDICT_FORMS_x007E_FINAL.pdf


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



no, I meant a car. it's an error while typing


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



For true? What's he got?

Big trip to Cabela's in the Peg or maybe south. Got to see how the money is going to flow. I want to get back to bow so big. 

Sorries every one else just a quick aside.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

bendog said:


> If the black guy was on trial for killing the latino/white guy, these guys would cheering the law and order judge.  It's hilarious.
> 
> That said, imo, letting the prosecution choose a lesser included offense at the very end is not fair.  *But, Fla applies the law to all.*



Which means its perfectly fair. 

Again, the manslaughter charge automatically connects to the murder charge, absent the prosecutions request.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?



Fact, we have plenty more gun deaths than other advanced societies...we should make laws to prevent those gun deaths.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



oh much--I do think you may be closing in on the truth in a passive aggressive sort of way.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> When was the gun drawn?



when Z's head was beaten to the concrete and he feared for his life


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



LOL, thanks for the laugh! zimmerman intervened when he started following Martin, zimmerman intervened when he left his truck to continue the pursuit. I guess that we can agree on one thing; and that is agree to highly disagree with one another.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Why the deflection? This has nothing to do with the thread topic.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Fact, people lawfully use guns as many times as people use them unlawfully to commit crimes.

Not getting mine.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I think that is what the evidence infers, but nobody is ever going to know. No amount of emotion or screaming is going to make anyone's argument change somebody's mind. If everyone would just look at the evidence you could see where it takes you to nobody can prove who started it. If you can't prove that, in the spirit of the law, you have to acquit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 12, 2013)

I cant seriously speculate about this its too icky.

I can only joke about it at this point


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Isn't that a zone 2 violation btw

Any other idiot want to state 911 are not the authorities?

authorities - definition of authorities by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

authorities - the organization that is the governing authority of a political unit; "the government reduced taxes"; "the matter was referred to higher authorities"
government, regime

governing, government activity, government, governance, administration - the act of governing; exercising authority; "regulations for the governing of state prisons"; "he had considerable experience of government"


polity - a politically organized unit


authoritarian regime, authoritarian state - a government that concentrates political power in an authority not responsible to the people


bureaucracy - a government that is administered primarily by bureaus that are staffed with nonelective officials


ancien regime - a political and social system that no longer governs (especially the system that existed in France before the French Revolution)


royal court, court - the sovereign and his advisers who are the governing power of a state


Downing Street - the British government


empire - a group of countries under a single authority; "the British created a great empire"


federal government - a government with strong central powers


government-in-exile - a temporary government moved to or formed in a foreign land by exiles who hope to rule when their country is liberated


local government - the government of a local area


military government, stratocracy - government by the military and an army


palace - the governing group of a kingdom; "the palace issued an order binding on all subjects"


papacy, pontificate - the government of the Roman Catholic Church


government department - a department of government


law-makers, legislative assembly, legislative body, legislature, general assembly - persons who make or amend or repeal laws


governance, governing body, *organisation*, administration, brass, establishment, organization - the persons (or committees or departments etc.) who make up a body for the purpose of administering something; "he claims that the present administration is corrupt"; "the governance of an association is responsible to its members"; "he quickly became recognized as a member of the establishment"


executive - persons who administer the law


judiciary, bench - persons who administer justice


judicatory, judicial system, judiciary, judicature - the system of law courts that administer justice and constitute the judicial branch of government


pupet regime, puppet government, puppet state - a government that is appointed by and whose affairs are directed by an outside authority that may impose hardships on those governed


state - the group of people comprising the government of a sovereign state; "the state has lowered its income tax"


division - an administrative unit in government or business


state government - the government of a state in the United States


totalitarian state, totalitation regime - a government that subordinates the individual to the state and strictly controls all aspects of life by coercive measures


government officials, officialdom - people elected or appointed to administer a government

911 are part of the organization.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



And what would that law be...and how would you prevent people from breaking that law.???


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> LOL, thanks for the laugh! zimmerman intervened when he started following Martin, zimmerman intervened when he left his truck to continue the pursuit. I guess that we can agree on one thing; and that is agree to highly disagree with one another.



Was leaving the truck and following legal ?


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



because he was in unknown neighborhood and felt threatened, remember?

a normal reasonable 17 yo would simply run home.

a bad-ass hero wannabe would attack his follower and take his chances with what would happen next.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 12, 2013)

When the tables are turned and then the person is being beaten and there's a chance for grave bodily harm or worse.

What should that person do? not defend themselves and just stop fighting back and get killed.
It all changed in the Zimmerman case when Trevon decided not to walk away and call 911 but
decided to attack...Then Trevon was the aggressor.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 12, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Well he certainly should pay A price.  In my humble opinion.
> 
> He not only had a chance to walk that went un-taken, he was told to walk by the 911 operator.



No, he wasn't told that at all. The dispatcher NEVER said "don't follow him". He said "we don't need you to follow him". There's a big difference. One is an order, while the other is merely a statement. The fact is, the dispatcher said that for ZIMMERMANS safety, not Trayvons. When are you fuck tards going to understand that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



new pse


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



Not so much in Los Angeles.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Oh crap I'm still the old rock and roller at heart...

my piggies are getting polished and I'm thinking " the moment I believed in O'Mara and he made me care"

Yeah that would work.....


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> 911 are part of the organization.



911 dispatchers are just that - dispatchers and nothing more, you idiot.
"part of the organization" LOL

it is not a mafia


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



No one hates the Bushes. 

But given the fact that GWB squandered a budget surplus, started two failed, illegal wars, and expanded the size and power of the government, its perfectly reasonable to not vote republican again.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I did live through it and it sounds like you're calling me an asshole.  You might wanna check yourself.  Just because it happened once, does not mean it will happen again.  Many more people are armed and will use their weapons.  Not so many unwary victims out there anymore.  Especially since this and 9/11, to name just 2 events that have changed people's mindsets.  

Don't presuppose reactions.  Not the villains or the heroes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



So, what you're saying is it was Denny's fault?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I watched that moment live man.

Notice how no one apologizes for this? Ever? All they ever do is justify it. Bastards.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > 911 are part of the organization.
> ...



You really are stubborn dude. It's common knowledge who the authorities are. Anyone with the least bit of sense would know much of our government is the authorities.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > There was no threat from a guy who is trying to avoid you.
> ...



Why was it his obligation to avoid someone who was following him? Why did zimmerman continue the pursuit by leaving his vehicle? zimmerman himself told the operator that Martin had "something in his hands", why did zimmerman go against his Neighborhood Watch guidelines and exit the vehicle?
Oh, by the way is it against the guidelines to totally modify my post? Maybe there's a glitch in the system on this forum, but when I clicked on the arrow to go back to my post, this is what came up:


Pheonixops said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > he also has a medical report stating it was broken, along with 2 black eyes the next day.
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



because the country has accepted low expectations of behavior


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



only from minorities


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Does the outcome of this trial affect anyone other than George Zimmerman?

Seriously, what or why is there so much invested by anyone other than George Zimmerman?

I can understand what the friends and family of Trayvon Martin has invested, but I don't understand why so many people in the United States have so much riding on this one trial.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

It's very sad that Trayvon Martin was killed.

Nevertheless, there is no evidence that George Zimmerman committed a crime.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Not at all. Read all posts again.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Please keep talking about riots.  The NRA loves it.  Just like when Obama was elected.  They banked big time.


Dumb asses.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


zimmerman escalated the situation when he left his vehicle so he could continue his puruit of Martin.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's MY official non-biased 3rd party view from the bleecher seats. 

Zimmerman is a loser. His past and his past rap sheet proves that. He was a wannabe cop with a trigger itch. 

Trayvon was your average everyday kid that gets into simple trouble like any other kid. 

The night of the murder, Zimmerman CALLED THE COPS, you still with me?

Cops dispatch said "Ok sir, Cops are on the way, we'll take it from here"

*NOW*

Anybody with COMMON SENSE (Which Zimmerman did not display) would've went back to cruising the campus of the apartments. AT NO POINT was it EVER necessary for Zimmerman to GET OUT OF HIS VEHICLE and PURSUE this kid any further. We all agreee?  don't give me that SHIT about it's nothing wrong with following somebody. This guy Zimmerman already REPORTED Trayvon so BY ALL ACCOUNTS his job was done, unless he heard an alarm go off on somebody's car OR a tenant called him to "check out" a suspicious kid wandering around their property. still with me?

*NOW*

Anybody with COMMON SENSE reading this KNOWS damn well Zimmerman's job was done after he reported Trayon. 

*NOW*

Here's where it gets shitty.....We can ALL AGREE that Zimmerman probably said "fuck that, I'm gonna follow this guy and help the cops out" or something to that affect. 
still with me?

*NOW*

Trayvon, being a young teen felt threatened when Zimmerman continued to follow him. ANY KID would feel that way, regardless of race, but Trayvon having a little bit of heart in him decided to question Zimmerman, "hey man, why you following me?". AT THIS TIME, Zimmerman couldv'e replied with "People said some young black youngster has been breaking into people's stuff and I need to know if that's you? if so, you need to stop." He didn't take that initiative.   still with me?

So by now Trayvon is pissed and calls his girl to tell her. Personally I would've called 911 on Zimmerman and say "this guy is following me" just to have it on record that he did, but Trayvon didn't think to do that. not that it matters. but it wouldv'e helped his case. still with me?

*
NOW*

At this point, Zimmerman is not satisfied with just confronting Trayvon, he wants a fight, as most jerks who wanna provoke a fight do.  still with me?

So, Zimmerman continues to follow Trayvon, but loses him in the night sky, but is intent on finding Trayvon. 

Keep in mind Trayvon hasn't done SHIT. Hasn't stolen anything, robbed anybody, NOTHING.  But being a teen full of hormones, HE is not satisfied with Zimmerman stalking him. So he surprises Zimmerman with a smooth Mayweather sucker ounch outta nowhere, and turns his nose into a bloody tomato.

This pisses Zimmerman off, and actually gives him a reason to shoot him now, in his mind. So he says to himself, this is what I was waiting for, and returns the scuffle, because you ain't gonna make me believe Zimmerman didn't return any punches because by his testimony, they fought and scuffled. FACT... Still with me?

*
NOW*

Both men are in the midst of the scuffle and Trayvon see the gun in Zimmerman's waist or whatever and IN MY OPINION, didn't wanna fight anymore at this point because he realizes that Zimmerman has a gun. So in the middle of the scuffle, Trayvon screams for help to get somebody out there to help break up the fight because he doesn't wanna get shot, but Zimmerman is so pissed that Trayvon got that good solid punch off, HE wants his chance to return the favor because his feelings are crushed now because a young black teen popped him good and that wasn't gonna set right with Zimmerman. So he's still pissed that his nose hurts and will not give up until he can return that favor. But Trayvon is holding his arms to keep him from swinging a punch..

*NOW*

Zimmerman...already past the point of no return has in his mind "fuck that, I'm gonna shoot this motherfucker if I ever get loose because I'm not gonna let him get to my gun and shoot me"...and once he is able to get his hands on the gun, *BANG!* 

 Trayvon is dead as a hammer. 

*NOW*

AT THIS POINT...on the outside looking in, IN MY OPINION, IF Trayvon got his hands on the gun and shot Zimmerman, the trial wouldn't last 2 days and he would be in prison serving life without parole for 1st degree murder. 

BUT since the *Media* AND *Obama* got their wicked hands on the story and they skewed the facts ON BOTH SIDES . The Media made it appear like Trayvon was a up and coming drug kingpin while on the other side Obama is saying stupid shit like "If I had a son he would look like Trayvon"..RECKLESS asshole talk that fueled the racial heat already attached to the case. 

And at the end of the day, here we are in a standoff of opinions and views on the case, PERFECTLY doing what the Media and Obama wanted us all to do. DIVIDE AND CONQUER THE NATION. 

NOw you have YOUR opinions on the case and I have mine. but after all the evidence presently, STILL points to a *1 guy with a gun, and a kid without one*. PERIOD.

NOW something should tell you that Zimmerman was not scared of Trayvon ONE BIT or he wouldn't have followed him.  He did it because he knew he could possibly get away with it. Because if it was *MIKE TYSON* walking through that complex, Zimmerman wouldn't have gotten out of his truck, he would've instead locked the doors even tighter and just left the situation for the cops to handle. And we all know it!


But guess what?, there will be no riots for all the wicked assholes that are itching to use their daddy's long rifle or AR15 on the first black person that gets in their face. That's just propaganda boogeyman talk to *demonize the black community* into a frenzied rage almost like button pushing. this is why the NBP already hyped up. And they are ignorant to even feed into this. 

2 things that NEVER should've happend to this case IN MY OPINION: 
*
the Media and Barack Obama. *

MY 2 cents on the case. 
END OF STORY. 

PS- Google "Larry Pinkney" a REAL ex-Black Panther and hear him denounce the NBP as Cointelpro controlled. 

PSS- If any one of you assholes run up on me and I'm putting your brains on the pavement because I'm not tolerating some yahoo asshole mad about the outcome,whichever way it goes. 


Good day All. .


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Counting how many Liberals agree with this statement based on emotion:

1


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > zimmerman didn't do what reasonable person do to a person walking down the street and minding their own business. zimmerman wasn't reasonable when he followed someone who obviously felt threatened and didn't want to be followed. zimmerman wasn't reasonable when he decided to leave his vehicle AFTER he told the operator that he saw something in Martin's hands.
> ...



zimmerman's actions were the genesis of this whole event. Had he just kept on driving to Target and had he just not left his vehicle to pursue Martin, this incident most likely would not have happened. 

I think that zimmerman should be convicted of Manslaughter and receive 5 to 10..........


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> It's very sad that Trayvon Martin was killed.
> 
> Nevertheless, there is no evidence that George Zimmerman committed a crime.



The aphorism "Curiosity killed the cat" applies here. Substitute "Curiosity" for "Arrogance".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?



We say it sounds like the OP isnt happy with the responses in his inane justice thread.  

Besides, conservatives have been trying to base the law on emotion for decades, thankfully without success.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




Which wasn't illegal.

Martin attacking was.



It's very sad that Martin's inability to control himself got himself killed.  Very sad indeed.  It is a tragedy.

However, it would be a travesty to put George Zimmerman in jail when he didn't commit a crime, based on an emotional reaction to a combative teenager dying.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *the verdict form*
> 
> http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/VERDICT_FORMS_x007E_FINAL.pdf




Yeah thar makes a shit load of sense. They could find Zim guilty of M2 for shooting Martin with a gun he didn't have or fire?

STATE OF FLORIDA
vs.
GEORGE ZIMMERMAN
VERDICT
______We, the Jury, find George Zimmerman guilty of Murder in the Second Degree, as charged in the Information.


______We find that George Zimmerman did not actually possess or discharge a firearm during the commission of the offense.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 12, 2013)

You mean like the law in Texas forcing pregnant women to get a sonogram before they can get a abortion?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

conservatives predictably take the bait every time.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



"The law will never make men free, it is men who have got to make the law free."

Henry David Thoreau

2


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



What they did to Denny and what they got away with tells the story of today. And what is to come.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Still a fact...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Disagreeing with me and or showing me the other side of the story is not giving me hell. At least we can have a rational discussion/debate sans the other BS that some other people spew here. Kudos to you! 

Now, on the flip side; that "four minutes" should have been used by the Prosecution to show that there was no reason for zimmerman to leave his vehicle and pursue Martin.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private is horseshit


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



yes it is a form of racism 

soft racism


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Does the outcome of this trial affect anyone other than George Zimmerman?
> 
> Seriously, what or why is there so much invested by anyone other than George Zimmerman?
> 
> I can understand what the friends and family of Trayvon Martin has invested, but I don't understand why so many people in the United States have so much riding on this one trial.



It would appear the we are quite an angry country and this trial exemplifies an unfairness that everyone resents. The illusion of fairness soothes people's fears and anxiety yet our definitions of fairness are quite different. So far we are only pissing and moaning about it.
Hopefully things don't get violent as they have in the past.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Nope.

Are you saying it was Martins fault?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was "suspect" about him, walking down the street? What was "legitimate" about pursuing Martin and leaving his vehicle to pursue him? What was the "suspected" crime?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



this why you never can let the government take away your 2nd amendment rights 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgCiC6qTtjs]LA Riots - Armed store owners deter rioters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private gated community is horseshit



Trayvon never had a jail record so to say he was a "suspected Criminal" is HORSESHIT and IGNORANT to even suggest.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Does the outcome of this trial affect anyone other than George Zimmerman?
> 
> Seriously, what or why is there so much invested by anyone other than George Zimmerman?
> 
> I can understand what the friends and family of Trayvon Martin has invested, but I don't understand why so many people in the United States have so much riding on this one trial.



Why is anyone interested in the outcome of any trial?  Because it sets a precedent for future trials.  Verdicts are a compass of society's opinions.  At least geographically.  

In this case, if GZ can be found guilty of a trumped-up, politically-motivated charge that is unsupported by evidence, then anyone can.  That is relevant to all of us.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Rational is when you aren't making shit up for an argument. 

On the flip side, four minutes was all Martin needed to go home and remain alive instead of in a body bag.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private is horseshit



Following people doing nothing wrong is abnormal behavior to say the least.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private is horseshit



THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE PROBLEM.

How is he a "suspected criminal"?   Please...Please  answer this one.  Was Zimmerman in the same mindset as you?

Please tell me you dont carry.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private is horseshit
> ...



Still isn't illegal.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > =
> ...



Zimmerman's testimony indicated Tryvon was in someone's side yard next to the window at her hi
ouse in the rain he was doing more than walking down the street


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



 GTFOH with that bullshit. 

If somebody follows your ass and you did nothing wrong you would be upset too wondering what the fuck is up here. 

YOu know how when people pull over or turn their cars when somebody is following them too long in traffic? same shit here. 

I driven behind cars where we turn on maybe 2-3 of the same streets and they IMMEDIATELY pull over of turn rapidly because THEY felt I was following them. 

Happens all the time in society. people get antsy and curious when people do that. even if they don't mean to.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > When was the gun drawn?
> ...



Did Zimmerman have it in his pocket, his holster, the small of the back, shoulder holster?


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private is horseshit
> ...



Especially is your armed.  Especially if he killed an innocent man.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



The guy who killed that kid said this?  

REALLY?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Soft??? Tell that to Mr. Denny.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



If you're following someone, you've increased your chances a thousand times, ten thousand times of getting into a whole lot of trouble, unless it's like you're following a chick.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



HaHa. And same to you my friend. 

I agree with your point. That was a big hanging curveball out there that the state never swung at. That is the biggest reasonable doubt out there. That is the whole case essentially and the state never addressed it.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



he said she said. NOBODY knows that for sure. that was just Zimmerman throwing rhetoric into the mix and you believe it. Shame on you.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



i dont know about that 

someone followed me for about 30 miles today 

figured they used me for a speeding ticket block 

--LOL


----------



## KissMy (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> I hope he gets 15 years for shooting an unarmed kid. He chased him, he profiled him, he needs to go away because he fucking started all this shit. But that is my dream.



 Zona dreams of injustice! 

Zona dreams that Travon was killed unjustly so Zimmerman & his family can suffer. 

Any sane person would dream that justice was done when TM was killed & everyone can put this behind them & end the suffering.


----------



## Zona (Jul 12, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



PLease PROVE where Martin attacked Zimmerman please.

THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE PROBLEM.  Your problem.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



EXACTLY. Assholes act like following people and profiling is ok and normal...IT'S NOT unless you are the KKK....LOL


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...








 hip inside the waistband


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



They can't prove it is the problem. So they take sides based on Rhetoric and ignorance. 

not even one fact to back it up either.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

For the record, I don't see any correlation between Rodney King and Trayvon Martin.

None.

But it's an interesting exercise...remembering the violence perpetrated by irate black people on innocent white people.  Just don't get the connection.  

This case is so NOT a converse of that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



This is you, this is Quick, Marc, Sarah and any other liberal here:


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



no 

the expectation that certain races can not help themselves from rioting 

after hearing outcomes 

after  natural disasters and such


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 12, 2013)

When you fucktards admit that Zimmerman blew a valid chance to not make national news that night.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



From what I heard at trial, yes. I do.
Trayvon Martin had every opportunity to return to the house he was staying at. Hell! He had 4 minutes and seeing Dee Dee put him "at his daddy house" , that should have taken 30 seconds max. 
Instead, he pursued and attacked George Zimmerman and commenced beating the "creepy azz crackah" (his words, not mine) and got himself shot. Yes. George Zimmerman killed Trayvon Martin, but he didn't "murder" him. Got it?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 12, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Eye witness justified Martin was on top injuries only on Zimmerman just a file self defense


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Are you against being informed?



 http://gifsoup.com


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I think it is racist to say that certain races cannot help themselves from rioting.  That gives "certain races" a pass.  Of course they can help themselves.  And you are correct.  The "pass" is soft racism.  To be equal, we must all be held to the same standard.  No one gets a pass.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



it is. that is why hearing it from the dude who is "from the 60s" that "911 are authorities" is laughable to the highest degree.

Or is it early Alzheimer on your part?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Are you retarded? 911 are the authorities and work with the police. Does anyone else here believe 911 are not the authorities?
> ...



Really? Do you have an example of that?


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 12, 2013)

Thread cleaned, infractions given. Pay attention to Zone 2 rules.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > If i tried to avoid him and he kept on pursuing me, that "threat level" would definitely escalate. If the son of a bitch then got out of his vehicle to pursue me and we came into close quarters, I would DEFINITELY feel the need to be pro-active and defend myself.
> ...



Why should I HAVE to avoid him? I'm not a slave, I am an American citizen who has a right to travel unmolested.

Wasn't Martin already on the phone with his friend? Where you always that "rational" when you were seventeen?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

911 Dispatcher Tells Woman About To Be Sexually Assaulted There Are No Cops To Help Her Due To Budget Cuts « CBS Seattle


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona...

C'mon.  Didn't you hear the evidence presented at trial?  Be honest now.  

There is no injustice here.  Trayvon had his balls in his hand and thought he would teach this "creepy ass cracker" a lesson.  That's been established by his phone friend Rachel Jeantel.  

You know the evidence.  Just give it up.  We won't think any less of you.  We will think better of you for your intellectual assessment of the evidentiary truth.  

Some things are worth fighting for.  This is not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Son, just admit you didn't know 911 were the authorities, Ok? You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 12, 2013)

It was dark, raining and Martin was walking near the homes looking in - that is in evidence - this area was a high risk area for burglary - that is in evidence - Zimmerman saw this man (Martin) lazily walking through the community looking into the homes, stopping and then continuing on. If he was going home why would he be checking out the homes? Martin's behavior was suspicious. 
The behavior before the confrontation is all irrelevant. That all stopped when Zimmerman lost Martin and started walking back to his vehicle. At one point Martin's girlfriend said he was "at home" but the confrontation happened back within 30 feet of Zimmerman's vehicle. Who was stalking whom? Martin was never hit by Zimmerman - there was no indication that Martin had any injuries other than his bruised knuckles (from hitting Zimmerman) and the gunshot that could have saved Zimmerman's life. 

Zimmerman had a broken nose, impact cuts on the back of his head, and bruising to both sides of his head. Zimmerman was pinned to the ground, unable to effect a withdrawal and was unable to fight back (as evidenced by no damage to Martin). Zimmerman would be a total idiot to think he was not in grave danger but he wasn't an idiot and recognized that this was a grievous situation and when his attacker noticed the gun and Zimmerman was told that he was going to die he did the only thing he could have done. He defended his life with the only effective means at his disposal. He fired his gun in self defense. 
No sane person under those conditions would have done anything differently and survived. The gun was fired while Martin was bent over Zimmerman at a distance of four inches (all in evidence) and there is no way you could get the same powder residue or combination of angles in any other position.
There simply is no evidence that shows any other course of events is probable.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



If you were on the jury what is your impression of this girl friend of Trayvon Martin? This uneducated girl that admits she can neither read or write and comes across as ghetto as there ever could be. 
Honestly, isn't Rachel Jeantel Exhibit A of the street thug Martin was as we now know but was kept away from the jury?
Can you at least admit the obvious? 
That was what the jury got. An uneducated girl that can not read or write, speaks like a gangster and this is Martin's girl friend. 
Not trying to offend, just posting the obvious.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 12, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Because he did not have the wisdom of an adult.
> ...



Martin wasn't 5 years old. I joined the Military at his age......................


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 12, 2013)

Be back early for "Verdict Watch"........even though we won't actually be watching them.  LOL


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



dude, 911 dispatchers ARE NOT the authorities.

did you take your evening pills yet?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



So you will admit that he was capable of jumping a man and causing serious damage????


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?



you are a Schizo arent you?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Zimmerman wasn't the one lying in wait in the bushes, now was he?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 12, 2013)

We're already there, the law was forgotten in 1913.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 12, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



There was no dollars available surplus.
They shifted payments for programs at a later date. IOW "they kicked the can down the road".
And they narrowed the gap because of a Republican Congress.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If that were the case, which it wasn't, it would prove my point.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Not Guilty on both counts


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

plasmaball said:


> templarkormac said:
> 
> 
> > yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



3


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Fact huh? Those who cannot resist their government shall be oppressed by it.

THAT'S a fact.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I provided a link with the online free dictionary that proved they are. Not that that was necessary since everyone knows 911 is the authorities. You're the only one that still doesn't know that obviously since the other guy conceded. 911 is part of the government organization.

authorities - definition of authorities by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



> *authorities*
> 
> governance, governing body, organisation, administration, brass, establishment, organization - the persons (or committees or departments etc.) who make up a body for the purpose of administering something; "he claims that the present administration is corrupt"; "the governance of an association is responsible to its members"; "he quickly became recognized as a member of the establishment"


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 12, 2013)

Tweets below can be found here.

I promise you me and my people gon RIOT! No bullshit

If Zimmerman walks... As a people I hope all of us African Americans RIOT! straight up. Lets wild the fuck out. WHO'S WITH ME ?!

For Real if #Zimmerman isn't found guilty we should break into stores and start a riot on some Rodney King shit.

If they don't find Zimmerman GUILTY white America better prepare themselves its real live riot supporters out here ready to get it popping


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 12, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Be back early for "Verdict Watch"........even though we won't actually be watching them.  LOL



it will take a little while the jurors most likely want to verify the things 

he said went into evidence that wasnt covered at the hearing


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > the notion you can't follow a suspected criminal in your neighborhood your private is horseshit
> ...



Okay, since my previous response was admittedly over the line, I will rephrase it:

How is Zimmerman a criminal? Have you any proof he did anything wrong under the law? Following isn't a crime, nor is defending yourself in the midst of an assault. Yes, Trayvon died. We all feel for the family, but that doesn't change the fact this wannabe thug decided to lie in wait and ambush the man in the dark of night. It doesn't change the fact that as a result of his brash decision, this young man paid with his life. Had he lived through this altercation, he would most likely have been booked and tried as an adult in the court of law for assault and battery. But alas, he is dead, as a result of his own foolishness, nobody else's.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.



Not guilty on both counts, though the fact they are all female makes me think it could go any which way.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Who the hell made them authorities? They are not authorities, just phone operators.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Manslaughter. 5 years..out in 3.



Florida manslaughter is like 20 years give or take.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Lol, so the girl that works down at the help desk where I work is an authority?

roflmao


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




***yawning***

this is all nice and peachy but it still doesn't prove your assertion that  "911 dispatchers are "authorities".

They are NOT.
They are neither "governing" nor "administering".

Or are the janitors cleaning the government buildings also "the authorities"? They are also the part of "the organization" 

Go take your pills to improve your cognitive function.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Not what would YOU do, not what do you think is the RIGHT decision, but what do you think they will do.



I think they are dumb enough to let him walk.

But if the prosecution can't prove their case beyond all reasonable doubt, then that is the only option they have.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 12, 2013)

It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.

Between 4109 and 8219 lives saved every day by people using their guns to stop a crime. The higher of those numbers is the number of murders in a year and there are that many lives saved every day by GUNS in hands of law abiding citizens. Does that scare you? It makes me feel much safer.


Obama administration told the CDC to study the effects of guns in the USA and they stated that between 1.5 and 3 million people used guns each year to stop or prevent crimes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> It was dark, raining and Martin was walking near the homes looking in - that is in evidence - this area was a high risk area for burglary - that is in evidence - Zimmerman saw this man (Martin) lazily walking through the community looking into the homes, stopping and then continuing on. If he was going home why would he be checking out the homes? Martin's behavior was suspicious.
> The behavior before the confrontation is all irrelevant. That all stopped when Zimmerman lost Martin and started walking back to his vehicle. At one point Martin's girlfriend said he was "at home" but the confrontation happened back within 30 feet of Zimmerman's vehicle. Who was stalking whom? Martin was never hit by Zimmerman - there was no indication that Martin had any injuries other than his bruised knuckles (from hitting Zimmerman) and the gunshot that could have saved Zimmerman's life.
> 
> Zimmerman had a broken nose, impact cuts on the back of his head, and bruising to both sides of his head. Zimmerman was pinned to the ground, unable to effect a withdrawal and was unable to fight back (as evidenced by no damage to Martin). Zimmerman would be a total idiot to think he was not in grave danger but he wasn't an idiot and recognized that this was a grievous situation and when his attacker noticed the gun and Zimmerman was told that he was going to die he did the only thing he could have done. He defended his life with the only effective means at his disposal. He fired his gun in self defense.
> ...



Kudos, Paul.

Too bad no liberal on this thread will ever read that. It's too factual. Too bad we can't dumb down reality for some of them. They need a dose of it real bad.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just for the record, I couldn't care LESS about this Zimmerman trial shit. I have QUIT watching the news because that's all that's on. It's absolutely ABSURD the coverage this trial is getting. As if there was NOTHING else going on in the world that wasn't MORE IMPORTANT.

Good God... end the shit and MOVE ON.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Cops have arrest powers, 911 operators do not. Simple. Cops are the authorities, not the 911 operators. Plain and simple, cut and dry.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

What's happening?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?



That is what pro lifers want to do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Is that a joke?

Nevertheless, doesn't sound like the authorities to me.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 12, 2013)

Rozman said:


> When the tables are turned and then the person is being beaten and there's a chance for grave bodily harm or worse.
> 
> What should that person do? not defend themselves and just stop fighting back and get killed.
> It all changed in the Zimmerman case when Trevon decided not to walk away and call 911 but
> decided to attack...Then Trevon was the aggressor.



Fist fights don't typically end in death.

I know it happens, spare me any anecdote you may be standing by with. 

But I've seen nothing that indicates that he had anything more than an ass-whoopin coming to him.

Had he not been carrying, he'd probably be all healed and well on with his life by now.  Of course, had he not been carrying, I doubt he would've had the chutzpah to confront Martin to begin with.

Just IMO.


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> What's happening?



Exactly.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.


----------



## Cuyo (Jul 12, 2013)

Godboy said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Well he certainly should pay A price.  In my humble opinion.
> ...



Don't be stupid.  It was requested of him, just as politely as possible, that he NOT follow Martin.  You're probably correct that it was for his own safety... But it's neither here nor there.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Can you read? Much of our government is the authorities. Whoa, how can some of you not know this.

authorities - definition of authorities by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

PredFan said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Because George was following him. The boy had every right to inquire as to why he was being followed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

007 said:


> Just for the record, I couldn't care LESS about this Zimmerman trial shit. I have QUIT watching the news because that's all that's on. It's absolutely ABSURD the coverage this trial is getting. As if there was NOTHING else going on in the world that wasn't MORE IMPORTANT.
> 
> Good God... end the shit and MOVE ON.



Good thing that it will all be over soon. But some of us cannot allow injustice to be perpetrated on someone who has committed no crime. If for some reason Zimmerman is found guilty of what he is accused of doing, it will set a terrible precedent in the law. If you defend yourself with a gun via the caveat of reasonable fear of death and great bodily harm, you can be convicted and sent to jail for any period of time the judge sees fit according to the preceding and applicable case law. Self defense will now have become an automatic prison sentence. Me being a student of the law, this is unacceptable. Precedents like this cannot be allowed to take root in our justice system!

I don't see why we should feel compelled to be dismissive of these things. They have an impact on us all.


----------



## Vox (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> What's happening?



a vivid discussion are the 911 dispatchers the ultimate government "authorities"  

Quick who is all the way from the 60s still thinks they are


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Theres more than sufficient reasonable doubt as to second-degree murder; but no reasonable doubt as to manslaughter.



There is plenty of reasonable doubt as to the manslaughter charge, how do you figure there isn't?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 12, 2013)

Legally, yes.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

Rozman said:


> When the tables are turned and then the person is being beaten and there's a chance for grave bodily harm or worse.
> 
> What should that person do? not defend themselves and just stop fighting back and get killed.
> It all changed in the Zimmerman case when Trevon decided not to walk away and call 911 but
> decided to attack...Then Trevon was the aggressor.



If Zimmerman hadn't followed in the first place, Trayvon wouldn't have turned the tables.

No matter what, the death always comes back to the actions of Zimmerman.


----------



## Meister (Jul 12, 2013)

My concern is that people (jurors) will lean towards a manslaughter verdict because it would be the politically correct thing to do.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Is that not what Obama did with the Affordable Care Act, Noomi? Now he has disregarded the law to delay a law passed by both houses of congress and he himself signed. So, is Obama a pro-lifer?

You tell me.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't anything about the Affordable Care thingo...that is your country, not mine.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2013)

Meister said:


> My concern is that people (jurors) will lean towards a manslaughter verdict because it would be the politically correct thing to do.



That was my original bet also.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Meister said:


> My concern is that people (jurors) will lean towards a manslaughter verdict because it would be the politically correct thing to do.



Heard somebody give a very good opinion on this. Do you think your mother could put her head on her pillow at night if she sent an innocent man to jail to appease protestors outside? Thought that was a good analogy. I know my mother wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Wait, some people want to go through life deluding themselves that the only authorities in the U.S. are the police? 

You have to obey the authorities, and that is why it is important to know who they are and that 911 is definitely so. 

And it's important to know that GZ had a legal right to comply with 911 when they told him not to follow. 

If you can't distinguish between those with power in an organization and mere administrators, that's not my problem.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Let us not forget that Zimmerman passed 2 lie detector tests, so most likely his account of the incident is true. Zimm says Martin started taking off quickly before he had even gotten out of his vehicle, got out of the car, not to apprehend Martin but in order to be able to tell the cops where he was. Zimm says he thought he lost him and Martin pops up as he is heading back towards where he was to meet the officers. This is not a manslaughter or murder case if this is all true.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.



This whole case is politically motivated, should've never been brought to trial. Atleast on the murder charge.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 12, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Tweets below can be found here.
> 
> I promise you me and my people gon RIOT! No bullshit
> 
> ...



I remember the Rodney King Riots and how those rioting robbed, looted, burned and destroyed their own neighborhood. It made no sense to me why they would do that, but whatever.

Then, right around the turn of the century, Cincinnati Police shot and killed a young black kid and the officer who shot and killed the kid was acquitted as well. The Black community erupted into 2 or 3 nights of rioting and again, they robbed, looted, burned and destroyed their own neighborhood. 

All you can do is laugh at the studity and ignorance. If people want to destroy their homes, knock yourself out.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 12, 2013)

we can only hope that all 6 jurors hate MSNBC/CNN more than they hate Gefelte Fish Sandwitches! What an ideal way to Spite all of those Bigots on those networks!!   NOT GUILTY !  F.U. Chrissy Tingles and Sargeant Schutlz !!!


----------



## Meister (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > My concern is that people (jurors) will lean towards a manslaughter verdict because it would be the politically correct thing to do.
> ...



If I was innocent, I would want to be tried by a judge.
If I was guilty, I would want to be tried by a jury.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> Let us not forget that Zimmerman passed 2 lie detector tests, so most likely his account of the incident is true. Zimm says Martin started taking off quickly before he had even gotten out of his vehicle, got out of the car, not to apprehend Martin but in order to be able to tell the cops where he was. Zimm says he thought he lost him and Martin pops up as he is heading back towards where he was to meet the officers. This is not a manslaughter or murder case if this is all true.



Lie detector tests are very easy to pass.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> we can only hope that all 6 jurors hate MSNBC/CNN more than they hate Gefelte Fish Sandwitches! What an ideal way to Spite all of those Bigots on those networks!!   NOT GUILTY !  F.U. Chrissy Tingles and Sargeant Schutlz !!!



Ha. On jury selection they all declared to utterly despise MSM/News! Too bias


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 12, 2013)

Meister said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



This judge thought?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 12, 2013)

>>> all of my wal-marts were out of pressure cookers, I really need to defend myself tomorrow. what else can I use? any suggestions?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2013)

Manslaughter.  The judge made it easy for them to cave to pressure from the black community.


----------



## Meister (Jul 12, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



A jury would be more apt to get it wrong than a judge.
Even this judge would probably give a "not guilty" verdict because the of the lack of evidence.
Her peers would really be all over her if not.....just like how Roberts had to take the heat from his peers with Obamacare......credibility is won and lost with these kind of decisions.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Let us not forget that Zimmerman passed 2 lie detector tests, so most likely his account of the incident is true. Zimm says Martin started taking off quickly before he had even gotten out of his vehicle, got out of the car, not to apprehend Martin but in order to be able to tell the cops where he was. Zimm says he thought he lost him and Martin pops up as he is heading back towards where he was to meet the officers. This is not a manslaughter or murder case if this is all true.
> ...



Really? Why do people fail them so often on the talk shows all the time?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi, could you explain how to pass one easily?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

It will probably have a hung jury and they will do it all over again.


----------



## PaulS1950 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll take a jury of my peers.
It takes a complete consensus to convict but only one sane man to keep an innocent man from jail.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I don't know anything about the Affordable Care thingo...that is your country, not mine.



Here. Let me give you a crash course. We conservatives pejoratively refer to it as Obamacare.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patient_Protection_and_Affordable_Care_Act


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


But he didnt have the right to hit him. And this business of constantly refering to  Trayvon as a "boy" or "child" is getting old. He was 17 and judging by his twitter and facebook was anything BUT an innocent little boy or child.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 12, 2013)

Laws, we don't need no stinking laws, just ask dear leader Maobama, he don't like a law he just ignores it.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 12, 2013)

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > When was the gun drawn?
> ...



From where was the gun drawn?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

Trayvon was legally a child minor by Florida law.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

Paul S does not understand what happened at the trial and may never understand.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

hjmick said:


> You do realize, I am sure, that many a seventeen year old has been tried as an adult or crimes they have committed, right?
> 
> As to Zimmerman, he made bad choices that led to tragedy. I do not believe he went out that night to kill anyone. I do not fear that he will kill again.



Then he can move in next door to you.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Trayvon was legally a child minor by Florida law.



..and had he not been shot, he would have been tried as an adult for assaulting Zimmerman. Your point is irrelevant.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 12, 2013)

What about a HUNG jury?  I'm not sure how Florida law addresses that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> ​



Yes, there is under the law the right to use deadly force, even if Ozimmerbozo started it, if Ozimmerbozo is in threat of his life being taken.

The jury must decide that.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Reality TV. You figure it out.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> Noomi, could you explain how to pass one easily?



I have never passed one, but there is a reason they are often inadmissible in court - you can't rely on them. With a bit of practice, apparently people can control their heart rate etc and pass it.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Trayvon was legally a child minor by Florida law.



At 17, 6'3", 180 or so lbs... And with all the crap he was involved in according to his twitter and facebook accounts... He was a young man, not a child. Nothing child like about him.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 12, 2013)

and now the Prosecution wants to charge Zimmerman for Child Abuse? and who was the one getting his ass kicked?


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi, could you explain how to pass one easily?
> ...



Sure with practice, and probably not just a little bit. And what makes you think that Zimmerman knew how  to beat a polygraph? Where is the evidence?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and now the Prosecution wants to charge Zimmerman for Child Abuse? and who was the one getting his ass kicked?



These people are retarded.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 12, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> 
> Between 4109 and 8219 lives saved every day by people using their guns to stop a crime. The higher of those numbers is the number of murders in a year and there are that many lives saved every day by GUNS in hands of law abiding citizens. Does that scare you? It makes me feel much safer.
> 
> ...



The fact is that guns, gun violence, gun deaths, and successfully defending oneself with a gun are merely symptoms of a far more complex and deep-rooted problem where in America violence is perceived as a legitimate form of conflict resolution, and where in essence America is a considerably more violent society than any other society in the West. 

Guns, consequently, have little to do with the issue, just as comparing the United States to other Western countries is utterly futile and pointless.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 12, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> ​



It depends on the relative force employed.

If I slap you and you react by pulling a gun it would be self defense if I tried to take it away from you and you accidentally shot yourself.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I hope manslaughter, but I think the jury will be dumb enough to let him go.



What evidence do you have to back the manslaughter charge that has you so thoroughly convinced that the jury would have to be ''dumb'' not to convict him on it?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 12, 2013)

in some ways, its becoming like the Casey Anthony case where the prosecution had to bring up sex abuse as a latest resort.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 12, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> in some ways, its becoming like the Casey Anthony case where the prosecution had to bring up sex abuse as a latest resort.



Except it is a fact that Zimmerman had a damn good reason to defend himself and that this may end in violence.

It's all nuts.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw

"Overview of Florida Involuntary Manslaughter Laws

When a homicide, the killing of a human being, does not meet the legal definition of murder, Florida state laws allow a prosecutor to consider a manslaughter charge. The state establishes two types of manslaughter: voluntary and involuntary. While voluntary manslaughter describes an intentional act performed during a provocation or heat of passion, involuntary manslaughter does not require an intent to kill or even an intent to perform that act resulting in the victim's death.

To establish involuntary manslaughter, the prosecutor must show that the defendant acted with "culpable negligence." Florida statutes define culpable negligence as a disregard for human life while engaging in wanton or reckless behavior.  The state may be able to prove involuntary manslaughter by showing the defendant's recklessness or lack of care when handling a dangerous instrument or weapon, or while engaging in a range of other activities that could lead to death if performed recklessly.

      Example: If the defendant handles a loaded gun without any knowledge of whether the gun is loaded, and he later discharges the gun into a group of people, the defendant's actions likely meet the recklessness requirement for a charge of involuntary manslaughter. 

Florida state laws also establish involuntary manslaughter if the prosecutor shows that the defendant used excessive force during self-defense or the defense of another person. The prosecution and defense can look at the facts and circumstances of the killing to determine whether the defendant reasonably believed that self-defense was necessary; if not necessary, the state might proceed with an involuntary manslaughter charge.
Defenses to Involuntary Manslaughter Charges

    * Justifiable use of deadly force to defend against a felony committed against a person or property
    * Excusable homicide committed by accident -- for this defense in an involuntary manslaughter case, the defendant must show that she acted without recklessness qualifying as culpable negligence"

I think he can beat both a voluntary and involuntary case with theevidence available.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 12, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> The state's case is going down in flames!
> 
> 
> http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/06/zimmerman-trial-day-2-analysis-of-states-witnesses
> ...


Ouch! Severe Pownage!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 13, 2013)

He will be sentenced on manslaughter charges (at least) because the directive came from the White House. 

I did not say this....    I was not here.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

and if it was Trayvon screaming for help, wouldn't you think every other word or so would of started with the Letter F? and we also should of heard the term "F%$#N Cracker Head" during his screams for help? You know, if I am beating the bajezuz out of anyone, kicking his ass, would I be screaming for help? im not exactly a wussy.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

just to add, do you think Trayvon would of pulled the same stunt on a dude that was 6 foot 2, 250 pounds, built like a WWE wrestler?


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> It was dark, raining and Martin was walking near the homes looking in - that is in evidence -



If this is true then all Zimmerman had to do was report Trayvon and the Laws pick him up because he's already been fingered and profiled as the "thug" doing all the stealing. But that's not the case now is it? So that "evidence" is just fuckin hearsay. 

GTFOH!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Riots are not the mark of a civilized culture. That should tell you what you need to know about liberalism.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

Dispatchers have the authority to tell people to "stand down", or whatever they need to until the cops get there.

It's obvious you trolls in here never heard a Dispatcher calm down a Domestic dispute or tell somebody not to do something becasue it could endanger them. 

Just request a 911 file case on any crime, you will hear the Dispatcher trying to help the situation until the Cops get there. 

Most of you are just race-baiters in here.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I thought through the evidence just fine. Unlike you. I'm sure you made up your mind before any facts were even available. So YOU talk to the hand you little twit!!!


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't understand why they haven't allowed George to scream for help during the case to match the voice, just like when Johnny Cockroach wanted OJ to try the gloves on to prove they didn't fit.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Al Sharpton says don't talk to us like we ignant. is that a new word?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You don't have a job?? Gee, that's so surprising.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

anyone here feel like we went back to 1968? this is moving forward?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

We want back to 1964 but the shoe is on the other foot...


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

ok, so if I accidently hit and run/kill a rare Florida Panther, then all hell breaks loose, will the media define me as a "White Cracker Head Italian"?


----------



## asterism (Jul 13, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



And you'll note he was never charged with that crime.  I wonder why?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 13, 2013)

_Injustice: There are biased judges, and then there's Debra Nelson, who's presided over what can only be called a kangaroo court in the George Zimmerman trial.

The bias of Nelson, Florida Circuit Court judge and a lifelong Democrat, in favor of the prosecution and its efforts to railroad Zimmerman as a racist murderer has been palpable throughout the case. Her actions, which have actively aided the state, could poison jurors and factor into future litigation.

Her shameful rulings and behavior, therefore, are worth cataloging, and include:

 Suppressing exculpatory evidence recovered from the (double-password-protected) cell phone of Trayvon Martin that reveal deleted texts of the 17-year-old bragging about street-fighting with friends and relatives and photos showing him brandishing guns, gangsta-style. This evidence supports Zimmerman's claim he feared Martin and shot in self-defense.

 Disallowing Martin's criminal background, including arrests by Miami-Dade school district police for drugs, theft, graffiti and other delinquent behavior. (Martin, in fact, had been suspended from school the week he jumped Zimmerman inside his gated townhouse complex, after police found stolen jewelry and burglary tools inside his backpack.)

 Excluding any testimony from audio experts who could definitively ID Zimmerman's voice screaming for help on 911 calls as Martin bashed his head against a concrete sidewalk.

 Allowing, conversely, the last-minute request of plainly desperate prosecutors to have jurors consider an alternative lesser charge of manslaughter to try to secure some kind of conviction, any kind of punishment, in the complete absence of a sound murder case.

 Never sanctioning the prosecution despite Zimmerman's lawyers justifiably filing no fewer than six formal complaints against the state for withholding exculpatory and other evidence from them in violation of discovery rules.

 Yet repeatedly overruling  at times even reprimanding  Zimmerman's lawyers when they objected to the underhanded tactics of the prosecution.

 And even, in one of the most bizarre interventions by a judge many court watchers have ever observed in a criminal case, directly grilling defendant Zimmerman not once, but three times about his intentions to personally testify  while scolding his lawyers not to counsel him in what seemed to many to be an attempt by the court to bully him into taking the stand.​_
Read More At Investor's Business Daily: Judge Presiding Over Zimmerman Trial Repeatedly Put Thumb On Scales - Investors.com
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

...Since Police Dispatchers are a part of the Police Department which is an official agency established in every state of the union, and not some 3rd party private vendor doing the dispatching?

simple question.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zimmerman should go down for murder, but I don't think the judge should be allowed to ask the jury to consider lesser charges.
> ...



That is what we hope for.  Unfortunately, we know that it doesn't always work that way.  We have way too many convictions where there just isn't enough evidence to overcome reasonable doubt, yet they seem to happen all the time.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Yep. This is a win win case for Zimmerman. Debra Nelson completely ignored case law regarding the exculpatory evidence. She lied when she said she "reviewed" it.

Lamargue v. State of Florida (2010)

U.S. v Caldwell (1985)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Their edicts have no legal or authoritative bearing. Get that through your thick head. 

They don't enforce the law, the police do. It is why we call them "dispatchers."


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

This is exactly what Obama wants. a Lawless America so he can inact Martial Law. 

get ready. 2014 is when Barry Soetoro aka Slick Barry's true colors come out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Paul S does not understand what happened at the trial and may never understand.



And, are you sure _you _do? Have you watched it from gavel to gavel like I and others have? Or will you simply insult someone for no reason at all?


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

I believe in responsible gun ownership, yes. not reckless vigilante behavior like Zimmerman though..


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, Investor's Business Daily is such a right wing rag, who knew?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.

1. "We don't need you to do that (follow TM)" is not an order. It's a suggestion. The dispatcher does not give orders due to liability issues.
2. There actually is no proof that GZ did follow TM after that suggestion.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> 
> 1. "We don't need you to do that (follow TM)" is not an order. It's a suggestion. The dispatcher does not give orders due to liability issues.
> 2. There actually is no proof that GZ did follow TM after that suggestion.



So it begs the question, why should dispatchers even be called in the first place if all we need to do is take the law into our own hands?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Their edicts have no legal or authoritative bearing. Get that through your thick head.
> ...



WOW. If you're going to mock someone in such a crass manner, at least be on the money, JACKASS.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Wow, Investor's Business Daily is such a right wing rag, who knew?



And you're such a troll, who knew?


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman is a walking dead man. at least we all agree on that. I bet that sad sack of shit didn't think his vigilante actions would lead to a nationwide civilian bounty being put on his head. 

Dude might as well move to Cuba or catch up with Snowden and seek asylum in Russia.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Investor's Business Daily is such a right wing rag, who knew?
> ...



everytime you get your panties in a wad you call people trolls. why is that? You ain't hurting nobody feelings with that bullshit word.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 13, 2013)

Furthermore (adding to Templar Kormac),  police agencies are part of the Administrative State, not the organic States which remain in full force under the Common Law.

However, I'm not going to press this subject any further, you'll heave to research for yourself. Andrew Johnson's veto messages should give you a clue though:

Veto for the first Reconstruction Act March 2 1867 < Andrew Johnson < Presidents < American History From Revolution To Reconstruction and beyond



> The power thus given to the commanding officer over all the people of each district is that of an *absolute monarch. *His mere will is to take the place of all law. The law of the States is now the only rule applicable to the subjects placed under his control, and that is completely displaced by the clause which declares all interference of State authority to be null and void. He alone is permitted to determine what are rights of person or property, and he may protect them in such way as in his discretion may seem proper. It places at his free disposal all the lands and goods in his district, and he may distribute them without let or hindrance to whom he pleases. Being bound by no State law, and there being no other law to regulate the subject, he may make a criminal code of his own; and he can make it as bloody as any recorded in history, or he can reserve the privilege of acting upon the impulse of his private passions in each case that arises. He is bound by no rules of evidence; there is, indeed, no provision by which he is authorized or required to take any evidence at all. Everything is a crime which he chooses to call so, and all persons are condemned whom he pronounces to be guilty. He is not bound to keep and record or make any report of his proceedings. He may arrest his victims wherever he finds them, without warrant, accusation, or proof of probable cause. If he gives them a trial before he inflicts the punishment, *he gives it of his grace and mercy, not because he is commanded so to do.* .



Andrew Johnson: Veto Message



> The District of Columbia was ceded to the United States by Maryland and Virginia in order that it might become the permanent seat of Government of the United States. Accepted by Congress, it at once became subject to the "exclusive legislation" for which provision is made in the Federal Constitution. It should be borne in mind, however, that in exercising its functions as the lawmaking power of the District of Columbia the authority of the National Legislature is not without limit, but that Congress is bound to observe the letter and spirit of the Constitution as well in the enactment of local laws for the seat of Government as in legislation common to the entire Union. Were it to be admitted that the right "to exercise exclusive legislation in all cases whatsoever" conferred upon Congress unlimited power within the District of Columbia, titles of nobility might be granted within its boundaries; laws might be made "respecting an establishment of religion or prohibiting the free exercise thereof, or abridging the freedom of speech or of the press, or the right of the people peaceably to assemble and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances." *Despotism would thus reign at the seat of government of a free republic*, and as a place of permanent residence it would be avoided by all who prefer the blessings of liberty to the mere emoluments of official position.



Welcome to Hell son, your Republic suffered a fatal blow after the Civil War and was pronounced dead in 1913.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> ...




So, I'm supposed to answer an illogical question on the presumption that GZ is guilty of a heinous crime? No thank you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I need a laugh, so I turned on Fancy Grapes.



I just watched the replay, and I'm still laughing. 9 guests, and the only 2 who agreed with her were her producer and the Martin family lawyer. 

By the end of the show, she all but conceded a not guilty verdict. And is blaming it on Dr Shipping.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> ...Since Police Dispatchers are a part of the Police Department which is an official agency established in every state of the union, and not some 3rd party private vendor doing the dispatching?
> 
> simple question.



While they may be the telecommunications for the Police Dept, they are not Police Officers.

Do a quick search on the responsibilities of Police dispatchers.

Believe it or not, some cities, counties, etc, do contract out for dispatchers.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

> So, I'm supposed to answer an illogical question on the presumption that GZ is guilty of a heinous crime? No thank you.



You don't have to pretend to be Zimmerman, just pretend to be yourself and answer the question.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

To answer the question, yes, respect.
Everyone should respect everyone else, period.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > ...Since Police Dispatchers are a part of the Police Department which is an official agency established in every state of the union, and not some 3rd party private vendor doing the dispatching?
> ...




. don't just talk outta yourr ass, Post a link, let's see what states do this


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> ...



No it doesn't beg anything.

 at moving the goal posts though.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

a quick google search brought this up. 

*Police Dispatchers Argue Against Privatizing Their Jobs*
Police Dispatchers Argue Against Privatizing Their Jobs - Government - Lawrenceville, NJ Patch
_"
The president and vice president of the union that represents Lawrence Township's police dispatchers appeared at last week's Lawrence Township Council meeting to urge council *not to trust such a vital service like dispatching* to an unknown outsource_...."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> > So, I'm supposed to answer an illogical question on the presumption that GZ is guilty of a heinous crime? No thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to pretend to be Zimmerman, just pretend to be yourself and answer the question.



Who even mentioned pretending? How many 40's have you downed tonight?

Dispatchers are basically communication middle men for the police. It's as simple as that.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



moving goal posts? gtfoh, don't be fecetious.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Their edicts have no legal or authoritative bearing. Get that through your thick head.
> ...



911 Operators have no authority.

They are civilians.

The only stupid ass is you, 4Horsmen for not knowing what the facts are and pretending that you do.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > > So, I'm supposed to answer an illogical question on the presumption that GZ is guilty of a heinous crime? No thank you.
> ...



So why do we really need them if they aren't worth a fuck to call and help?

simple question. 

We'd do better having the actual Cops cell phones. nutbag


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> a quick google search brought this up.
> 
> *Police Dispatchers Argue Against Privatizing Their Jobs*
> Police Dispatchers Argue Against Privatizing Their Jobs - Government - Lawrenceville, NJ Patch
> ...



Even if they are "Government" employees, they are not law enforcement.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



Too lazy to do it yourself? 

City to Contract with County for Dispatch Services

CAL FIRE - Contract Counties

Lodi contracts dispatch services - NorthJersey.com

Salem City officials renew contract with county for emergency dispatch service through end of 2012 | NJ.com


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It they have no authority, why call them in the first place? why not take the law into your own hands and lie your way out of it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4H: Why would you want a dispatcher, who is functionally blind during the interaction, to have some sort of (absolute) legal authority over a person who has called him or her? That seems counter intuitive.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".

The funny thing about guns being carried by law abiding citizens is that they tend to make "good neighbors" out of everyone. I have never had to "pull" on anyone, but make no mistake, threaten me or mine and I will make certain that you don't do it again. And, nearly every person I know here, feels the same way, as does every member of the Sheriffs Department.

THAT is called self-defense.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



You were able to use Google, kudos to you. So now that we know dispatchers are just "middle men" people can just not call them anymore because they really have no reason to be called. People should seek to obtain actual cell phones of the Cops, and cut out the middle man. It works for me, I'm just trying get clarity or whether we need them or not and judging by the replies, we really don't need them. wasted tax dollars. 

I always wondered why they asked 20 questions before even sending the cops and people end up dying before they get there. wasted tax dollars.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> a quick google search brought this up.
> 
> *Police Dispatchers Argue Against Privatizing Their Jobs*
> Police Dispatchers Argue Against Privatizing Their Jobs - Government - Lawrenceville, NJ Patch
> ...



Follow through looks like this:

Cranbury Company Takes Over Emergency Dispatch in Lawrence - Police & Fire - Lawrenceville, NJ Patch

There was a flurry of activity at the *Lawrence Township Police Department* on Sunday, as the department prepared to become the first in the state *to transition its municipal 911/emergency dispatch into the hands of private contractor. *


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



You call them so that they can send the police to respond your need.

Just as when you call for a taxi..  You're not talking to a taxi-driver..  but to someone who has a radio to the taxi driver.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > It was dark, raining and Martin was walking near the homes looking in - that is in evidence -
> ...



A window break-in tool was found under a window that TM spent some time near, so there is some validation of GZ contention.

And it was more than one person doing the break-ins. Those guys usually work in teams of two or three people.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

There is no party that sides with the American worker anymore.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Dispatchers have the authority to tell people to "stand down", or whatever they need to until the cops get there.
> 
> It's obvious you trolls in here never heard a Dispatcher calm down a Domestic dispute or tell somebody not to do something becasue it could endanger them.
> 
> ...



You stupid ass-hat, the dispatcher has no authority, meaning that if a person simply ignores, them, NOTHING WILL BE DONE ABOUT IT.

There is no crime of 'failing to obey the dispatch/911 operator/ etc'.

You truly are a fucking retard.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 4H: Why would you want a dispatcher, who is functionally blind during the interaction, to have some sort of (absolute) legal authority over a person who has called him or her? That seems counter intuitive.




The counter-intuitive part is calling them to begin with. they take forever to dispatch, and as you guys pointed out, they are just "middle men" not worthy of respecting, and therefore calling. So from now on I'm taking the law into my own hands and just go from there. 

seems plausible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



And what happens if a cop is in the middle of police business and ignores your call? What happens when the cop is taking a call about a stolen cheese grater while another person is on call waiting to report a murderer in her living room? Dispatch centers prioritize need and keep lines of communication open.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 13, 2013)

You know....................if someone were to follow me around for as long as GZ did to TM, I'd probably turn around and kick their ass as well.

GZ instigated it by stalking TM.  If GZ is so innocent and was worried about his safety, why did he leave his vehicle to chase down TM?


----------



## Politico (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> I can't understand why they haven't allowed George to scream for help during the case to match the voice, just like when Johnny Cockroach wanted OJ to try the gloves on to prove they didn't fit.



That would have been totally pointless.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 4H: Why would you want a dispatcher, who is functionally blind during the interaction, to have some sort of (absolute) legal authority over a person who has called him or her? That seems counter intuitive.
> ...



Personally, I think that citizens should be enabled to take the law into their own hands; I just hate to use a loaded term b/c the connotation is wrong doing. If I'm in a restaurant and a mad man comes in with a gun, I want my life to depend on one person; ME!


----------



## Politico (Jul 13, 2013)

No one is going to collect a bounty rmfaol!


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

Boring...opinion pieces are just that..opinion. ..
Your bias has been noted so who gives a shit.


----------



## Politico (Jul 13, 2013)

Grace was hilarious tonight. Only time I ever seen the mrs throw something at the tv. She was talking about respecting the jurors. And whatever the verdict is people need to accept it because the system has done it's job. Then she goes back to the trial and starts screaming how the lazy shits went home.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



they do that already now..lol


----------



## Politico (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow we are full of psychics and prophets.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




It's not wrong if you're on the side of justice and self defense. to hell with a dispatcher if they are merely "middle men" that take forever to dispatch the Police, and in return the Police take 30 mins to show up..I'd rather have the Cops cell phone and cut out the "middle man".


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

So at the end of the day, we don't have to respect Police Dispatchers everybody....you heard it here first!


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

> Quote: Originally Posted by TheSeventhTiger View Post
> I can't understand why they haven't allowed George to scream for help during the case to match the voice, just like when Johnny Cockroach wanted OJ to try the gloves on to prove they didn't fit.



Because they now Zimmerman would've sounded like a little girl and not a 17 yr. old man.


----------



## Politico (Jul 13, 2013)

I could care less where he lives.



mudwhistle said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



What did cereal ever do to her?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > And what happens if a cop is in the middle of police business and *ignores your call?* What happens when the cop is taking a call about a stolen cheese grater while another person is on call waiting to report a murderer in her living room? Dispatch centers prioritize need and keep lines of communication open.
> ...



No argument from me. I reported my truck being broken into and it seemed like an exercise in futility. When my bike was stolen, I didn't bother with another report. Ninety-nine point nine percent of the time, cops are useless or worse.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2013)

> Sean Noffke, the police dispatcher who handled Zimmerman's call the night he shot Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Noffke testified that, because of liability concerns, police dispatchers are trained to make suggestions to callers rather than issue commands.



Police Dispatcher Testifies That George Zimmerman Did Not Seem Like a Man on the Verge of Violence - Hit & Run : Reason.com


----------



## LockeJaw (Jul 13, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Martin had no other signs of injury from the scuffle besides the bullet wound. Zimmerman passed two polygraphs at the police station. So I would say it is a very safe bet that Martin was the aggressor.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Ironically, I had the same article already up.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 13, 2013)

You have to put yourself in the heads of the people on the jury. For the most part, they're regular folks with regular jobs, seem like moderate, middle-of-the-road people.  

I think they're thinking these two things at the same time: that GZ did not act out of "hatred", but that his actions are clear enough that it is not beyond a reasonable doubt what it is that he did, which is take the life of an innocent man, based on faulty assumptions. 

Therefore, I do not feel they will acquit him, but I also do not feel that they are inclined to go with 2nd degree murder. 

I think they'll decide on manslaughter. He'll get about 10 years, out in 4-5 from being an exemplary inmate.


----------



## Politico (Jul 13, 2013)

No because you can't recreate a scream of terror unless you are terrified.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 13, 2013)

There's no question that the judge was an active participant for the prosecution.  Reminds me of the Obama/Romney debates, where Romney had to debate not only Obama, but the moderators too.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 13, 2013)

If Zimmerman was truly "standing his ground" and "feared for his life", then why the fuck did he get out of the vehicle and follow Trayvon around on foot?

Couldn't he have stayed in the vehicle after calling 911?  Especially, when, as the defense claimed, he was out of shape and unable to fight?

If he'd stayed in his vehicle and was attacked, that would be "standing your ground".  Following someone is not.

If Zimmerman is let go, I hope that someday after he's set free, someone else feels that Zimmerman is a threat and decides to stand their ground as well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 13, 2013)

PlurisBestia said:


> Child? At 17 you can be tried as an adult. At 17 you can join the US military, why, because you can handle the rigors of war. What male at 17 likes to be called a boy? We all know what  the jury did not hear.  The kind of life TM was living. You can be as naive as you want, but be real. GZ is not even white, he is half Hispanic. Get real. Be true to yourselves and stop making up crap. Fight club, smoking weed, trying to buy a blunt wrapper the night of his homicide. You still want to call him a child, you are kidding yourself.



Actually, you can only join the military in the DEP (Delayed Entry Program) at 17, and you have to turn 18 in a year or less while you're in DEP.

You still have to wait until you turn 18 to be admitted to boot camp.

Try again...............and don't talk about military things unless you really understand how they work.  Why do I say this?  I've spend over 20 years in the military, and spent the last 2 1/2 years working at a MEPS (Military Entrance Processing Station) as the LPO (Leading Petty Officer) as well as Head Classifier.

It really pisses me off when those of you who have never served start spreading bullshit about how the military operates.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Politico said:


> Grace was hilarious tonight. Only time I ever seen the mrs throw something at the tv. She was talking about respecting the jurors. And whatever the verdict is people need to accept it because the system has done it's job. Then she goes back to the trial and starts screaming how the lazy shits went home.



It was a long day already yesterday, they deliberated for like 3 1/2 hours after 4 hours of listening to Osteen's grandpa and John Guy.  Not sure how long O'Mara spoke really but my guess is about 3.

I saw an interview on HLN of O'Mara.  He was saying nice things about the Judge.  Said she had a rough job with this one but she was really up on her rulings everytime and very organized.  I thought she was a hard worker and tried to keep things on schedule.

This trial was amazing to watch and I won't be surprised at whatever the verdict is, maybe disappointed but you learn something with every trial you watch.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman should get an award for saving the taxpayers a shitload of money in welfare payments that Trayvon would most certainly have received.  We owe GZ a big thank you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

That is the third person I have seen here draw a comparison between this judge and Candy Crowley.

The depths to which nutters have gone in their self pity and denial over that election should alarm them.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Meister said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Right on. 

Oh sheesh I can't beleive I just typed that


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Whichever way you lean on the matter, guilty or not, does it bother you that almost every attorney you see on MSM (outside of the Hysterical Ladies Network) is saying that the jury could feel bad and give a verdict to appease? Would it not taint the verdict either way? People saying they only gave a verdict out of emotion rather than the facts means we are broken. With the way they are playing this case if he is found not guilty they are implying that these women were heartless for doing so. Just rubs me wrong. If they proved it convict him, and if they didn't let him go.
> ...



Nancy Grace is one of those "white folks" who struts around like Chris condemning others because she is "high and mighty".


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Politico said:


> No because you can't recreate a scream of terror unless you are terrified.



Well there can be  different sounds you make when you are in the upper position, Sheesh this isn't going to work out well is it?


----------



## Erand7899 (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Zimmerman is a walking dead man. at least we all agree on that. I bet that sad sack of shit didn't think his vigilante actions would lead to a nationwide civilian bounty being put on his head.
> 
> Dude might as well move to Cuba or catch up with Snowden and seek asylum in Russia.



Apparently you are in favor of vigilante action to counter what you consider to be vigilante action.  Okay for some, but not for others.  Standard liberal BS.

BTW, self defense is not vigilante action.  Trayvon Martin would be alive today, if he had just gone on home instead of deciding to beat up on that creepy assed Cracker that was following him.  Bad decision, bad outcome.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Zimmerman was truly "standing his ground" and "feared for his life", then why the fuck did he get out of the vehicle and follow Trayvon around on foot?
> 
> Couldn't he have stayed in the vehicle after calling 911?  Especially, when, as the defense claimed, he was out of shape and unable to fight?
> 
> ...



Zimmerman's actions caused the death of a 17 year old child. That fact cannot be disputed. He should be jailed.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Following a woman could get you into a lot of trouble too.  If you are not a police officer, you don't follow people, period.  I suppose a private detective would, but he/she would be trained and knowledgeable in how to do it without getting into a confrontation; otherwise, he/she would be a piss-poor private dick.  Real life is not like TV and movies.  That's what vigilantees like Zimmerman do not understand.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Wow, Investor's Business Daily is such a right wing rag, who knew?



They must be if they are talking about Nelson that way.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Zona...
> 
> C'mon.  Didn't you hear the evidence presented at trial?  Be honest now.
> 
> ...



Did reasoning work this time?  Last time I tried it my head got sore from the wall, the next time I tried the F word and that didn't work either.  If anyone can reach him it's you.

- BH


----------



## waltky (Jul 13, 2013)

The make-up of the jury begs an appeal for anything but acquittal...

... no men and no Hispanics hardly qualifies in this case...

... as a jury of one's peers.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

​


Ernie S. said:


> Tweets below can be found here.
> 
> I promise you me and my people gon RIOT! No bullshit
> 
> ...



I didn't read this whole thing because the coffee isn't ready.  Couple quick corrections on it off the top, the judge's campaign mgr is on the RNC, Obama did not pressure her on 3rd degree that was a stooges and Corey game.   As much as I don't want it to be this is an R thing state wise that' what it is.  It's an R state, has been for a long time.  So R the people elected the guy that ripped off medicare for the largest amount in US history and spent 27 mil of his own money to buy the election.   Maybe an over PC'ed response to a D national problem, but an R state thing none the less.  Summary there - the government sucks in all places.

There's quite a few other things in there that are incorrect.
There is a lot of sh!t and agendas trying hard to be stirred up.

Edit for my John Mica.  He's the only one that doesn't suck.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Riots are not the mark of a civilized culture. That should tell you what you need to know about liberalism.



Peaceful demonstrations.  You get so stupid, I swear, Rs are too lazy for peaceful demonstrations or working things out, they just go out and murder people.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

waltky said:


> The make-up of the jury begs an appeal for anything but acquittal...
> 
> ... no men and no Hispanics hardly qualifies in this case...
> 
> ... as a jury of one's peers.



The defense approved the jury selection.  Unless they were manipulating things so they could make an appeal, they felt the jury selected was appropriate and qualified as Zimmerman's peers.

The fact the judge did not lean in favor of the defense and did not show an attitude that the trial itself was unnecessary because Zimmerman was obviously not guilty does not make this a kangaroo court.  Calling it one only displays the bias of the OP and those who have the OP's perpsective on this issue.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Riots are not the mark of a civilized culture. That should tell you what you need to know about liberalism.
> ...



Correction, R's can't take time off work to go out and demonstrate.  Making the bakin.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Zimmerman is a walking dead man. at least we all agree on that. I bet that sad sack of shit didn't think his vigilante actions would lead to a nationwide civilian bounty being put on his head.
> 
> Dude might as well move to Cuba or catch up with Snowden and seek asylum in Russia.



You:


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Like you?  You sit around here all day too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> Let us not forget that Zimmerman passed 2 lie detector tests, so most likely his account of the incident is true. Zimm says Martin started taking off quickly before he had even gotten out of his vehicle, got out of the car, not to apprehend Martin but in order to be able to tell the cops where he was. Zimm says he thought he lost him and Martin pops up as he is heading back towards where he was to meet the officers. This is not a manslaughter or murder case if this is all true.



The crux of the matter is if GZ is telling the truth. Too many facts give lie to what he has said. Perhaps the most crucial of all is the lie about the gun. GZ could not have reached his gun if TM was straddling him as alleged. That means his entire account of the altercation is a fabrication. On that alone he deserves to be convicted of manslaughter. However given the weakness of the prosecutions case I expect him to be acquitted or a hung jury.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> [
> 
> *Paula Cooper was 15 when she and three other teenage girls showed up at Ruth Pelke's house on May 14, 1985, with plans of robbing the 78-year-old Bible school teacher.* Pelke let Cooper and two of the teen's companions into her Gary home after they told her they were interested in Bible lessons. As the fourth teen waited outside as a lookout, Cooper stabbed Pelke 33 times with a butcher knife. Then she and the other girls ransacked the house. The four girls fled with Pelke's car and US$10. Cooper's three accomplices were sentenced to prison terms ranging from 25 to 60 years. But Cooper, who confessed to Pelke's slaying, was convicted of murder and sentenced to die in the electric chair. At the time - in 1986 - she was the youngest death row inmate in the US.
> 
> ...



The point is, these people were held accountable.  They were arrested, tried, convicted and one of them was sentenced to death. (Actually, kind of barbaric to sentence a child to death, before the SCOTUS put a stop to it, we were in a club with Iran and Saudi Arabia.) 

Zimmerman shot a child and frankly, the right is trying to pin a medal on him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Yep.  LOL


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*That's right! Zimmerman is a registered DEMOCRAT! 

WTF!!!*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

To try to put it in perspective, she disallowed a lot of things the prosecution wanted, too. 

She didn't let the jury have 3rd Degree Murder and Child abuse as options, she didn't allow parts of Zimmerman's past (such as his arrest for fighting a cop and the restraining order his ex-girlfriend go) into evidence, either.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 13, 2013)

She's a typical left wing activist judge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> For the record, I don't see any correlation between Rodney King and Trayvon Martin.
> 
> None.
> 
> ...



It is not although many would like it to be for whatever motive.

I've talked about this event being an agenda catalyst several times before and last year was as close to I came to witnessing an escalation like that and it was very scary and quelled by this trial farce and M2 charges.   It escalated to the point that the people doing it didn't know one thing about it only that there was an uprising and they wanted to jump on board no matter the reason that is the scary part of it.   The chatter  after the arrest were along the lines of "yes they convicted that racist of first degree murder that's what he deserves" if that gives you an indictation.

As an aside in the 70's in Miami there were race wars - being 29 I don't remember that - all my peeps that lived through that have been nervous calling daily to make sure everything is ok.  They made up the "last one out grab the flag" saying on the Miami "evacuation".  Apparently, once you live through something like it leaves an impact forever.  Last year was enough for me for one lifetime.

What's unsettling for me is our civilized melting pot is so thinly held together that a spark has the potential of starting that big of a fire.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> .  If you are not a police officer, you don't follow people, period.



Link ?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Doubt he even voted, too busy with his vigilante work.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'm on vacation.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Things are not always as they seem.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Let us not forget that Zimmerman passed 2 lie detector tests, so most likely his account of the incident is true. Zimm says Martin started taking off quickly before he had even gotten out of his vehicle, got out of the car, not to apprehend Martin but in order to be able to tell the cops where he was. Zimm says he thought he lost him and Martin pops up as he is heading back towards where he was to meet the officers. This is not a manslaughter or murder case if this is all true.
> ...



take it for what it is worth--HLN interviewed people who sat in court and reported several jurors crying during the rebuttal. One was sobbing.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> What about a HUNG jury?  I'm not sure how Florida law addresses that.



mistrial--certain the State would try it again.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I need a laugh, so I turned on Fancy Grapes.
> ...



the HLN online polls said 63% not guilty. 'After Hours'--assembled 6 women mock jury in Sanford and one in Atlanta -they both found 'Guilty'--or --Zimmerman Will Walk, as they put it.

they interviewed people who had been in the courtroom and several jurors were crying during rebuttal--and one sobbing.

true/not true--there was high praise for John Guy's rebuttal.  ' a child's worst fear is being followed by a strange man', etc.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





Sarah G said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Riots are not the mark of a civilized culture. That should tell you what you need to know about liberalism.
> ...



Sarah, it doesn't matter if he voted or not.
To you, Zimmerman, a registered 'D', is a murderer and in the same breath you claim that 'R's are murderers also.

*WTF Sarah?? Seriously????*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> 
> Between 4109 and 8219 lives saved every day by people using their guns to stop a crime. The higher of those numbers is the number of murders in a year and there are that many lives saved every day by GUNS in hands of law abiding citizens. Does that scare you? It makes me feel much safer.
> 
> Obama administration told the CDC to study the effects of guns in the USA and they stated that between 1.5 and 3 million people used guns each year to stop or prevent crimes.



Horseshit. 

The CDC Is PROHIBITED BY LAW from doing gun studies, after the Kellerman study showed that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy. 

Well, the NRA wasn't having that shit.


----------



## zeke (Jul 13, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> *
> Between 4109 and 8219 lives saved every day by people using their guns to stop a crime.* The higher of those numbers is the number of murders in a year and there are that many lives saved every day by GUNS in hands of law abiding citizens. Does that scare you? It makes me feel much safer.
> 
> ...



You are fuking insane. EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE ACTUAL NUMBERS ARE BETWEEN 
4107 AND 8221 LIVES ARE SAVED EVERY DAY.

How many of those people do YOU know? For some reason I don't know any of them and it seems that with those numbers.....well.....you ought to hear of someone or know someone that saved their ass with a gun. Or at least the news ought  to report all this crime prevention.

And if you know thousands of people stopping crime every day with their guns, you might consider moving to a better neighborhood. Just a suggestion.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Well that certainly got you all riled up of all the things I just said.

Daughter is on summer break so I'm on vacation.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The CDC Is PROHIBITED BY LAW from doing gun studies, after the Kellerman study showed that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.



Not so for Zimmerman.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The CDC Is PROHIBITED BY LAW from doing gun studies, after the Kellerman study showed that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.
> ...



something ZImmerman can ponder when his fat ass is being bent over in the Prison shower.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Politico said:


> Grace was hilarious tonight. Only time I ever seen the mrs throw something at the tv. She was talking about respecting the jurors. And whatever the verdict is people need to accept it because the system has done it's job. Then she goes back to the trial and starts screaming how the lazy shits went home.



That was what was on when I turned the TV on this AM.

After a week of drama and complex testimony--it was reasonable to me that they chose to sleep on it.

I would appreciate that myself--but whatever.

The Royal Baby Watch is approaching. Today was the due date.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

zeke said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> ...



That is a remarkable stat isn't it? Just remarkable.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Felons and mentally unstable - including alcoholics and drug abusers - ought not to own, possess or have in their custody or control a gun of any type.  By suggesting, "Not getting mine" you infer that no one should have their right infringed.  That's an insane concept.  See my first sentence.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> ...



Horseshit you say?

Presidential Memorandum -- Engaging in Public Health Research on the Causes and Prevention of Gun Violence

January 16, 2013


Section 1. *Research. The Secretary of Health and Human Services (Secretary), through the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and other scientific agencies within the Department of Health and Human Services, shall conduct or sponsor research into the causes of gun violence and the ways to prevent it.* The Secretary shall begin by identifying the most pressing research questions with the greatest potential public health impact, and by assessing existing public health interventions being implemented across the Nation to prevent gun violence


Presidential Memorandum -- Engaging in Public Health Research on the Causes and Prevention of Gun Violence | The White House


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Felons and mentally unstable - including alcoholics and drug abusers - ought not to own, possess or have in their custody or control a gun of any type.



It is already against Federal law for each of the above to own or posses a gun.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



"These Negroes, theyre getting pretty uppity these days and thats a problem for us since theyve got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now weve got to do something about this, weve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. -- LBJ


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



Disingenous much.  This is something Obama called for, because we WEREN'T doing it. 

Won't happen if Congress doesn't fund it.  



> President Obama may have ended the 17-year ban on gun violence research at the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, but even if Congress restores research funds, experts say the damage runs deeper than funding cuts.
> 
> Since the 1996 ban, many of the leading researchers of the 1980s and 1990s have moved on to other specialties, and some said they've even discouraged students from specializing in gun violence research because the work doesn't pay. The ban also helped make gun-related questions controversial even for studies not funded by the government, and it will take years to restore available data to what it once was.
> 
> "Good research was being done by Art [Kellermann] and by us and by others on what the risk factors were for firearm violence, and how it might be prevented and so forth," said Dr. Garen Wintemute, an emergency room physician and leader on gun violence research at the University of California at Davis. "I won't say it halted, but it decreased substantially in scale."


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I rarely if ever bother to read your posts as they are essentially full of inanities.  And your observation ("all riled up") is pure hyperbole; you'd realize that if you could recognize the difference between hyperbole and minutia, which you probably can't: most nimnos can't.  Bottom line: to me you are a tiresome, self obsessed fool who is extremely limited intellectually and not worth more than scorn.  I don't bother with you except to smirk at you.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



This is all that I could find.



> AP Reporter: Zimmerman Juror ?Appeared To Be Wiping Away A Tear? During Prosecution?s Rebuttal | Mediaite
> 
> AP Reporter: Zimmerman Juror Appeared To Be Wiping Away A Tear During Prosecutions Rebuttal
> 
> ...



Is it possible they were confusing jurors with members of the public?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Look at Joe change his story as the facts prove him wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Source?  

Frankly, LBJ did gave them a lot.  It's why the South Went Republican.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Look at Joe change his story as the facts prove him wrong.



Didn't change the story at all. 

The CDC was banned in 1996 from conducting studies on guns.  

Obama has called for ending the ban, but the funds still aren't there.  

Because if they DID study it, they'd find out what Kellerman found out.  That you Cleetuses are more in danger from your own guns than any gun a bad guy has.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



dude, you can obey the telephone pole if you wish to - I could not care less.

That still doesn't make 911 phone operators "authorities" and no requirement fr GZ to follow their instructions ( which he did, BTW)


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 13, 2013)

No one knows how a jury will rule.  The facts suggest to me that GZ acted foolishly and has some culpability.  I'd like to know when he added the 8th round to his weapon.  Did he always carry it in that manner, or did he add one to the mag. and chamber a round before he began to stalk TM?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > .  If you are not a police officer, you don't follow people, period.
> ...



Are you serious?  This doesn't need a link to be understood: to understand this point you need common sense.  Civilians should not be following each other around spying on each other or looking for trouble or stalking women they find attractive. It is only common sense.  Look what happens when someone, a civilian,  doesn't use common sense and goes out following someone he thinks is suspicious: tragedy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Blah blah blah.  I know.  Run along now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You might want to educate yourself

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Dispatchers have the authority to tell people to "stand down", or whatever they need to until the cops get there.
> ...



he is #2 here who wants to obey the telephone pole


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Joe change his story as the facts prove him wrong.
> ...



Yeah you say this after you were proved wrong.

Before that it was: "_*Horseshit the CDC is prohibited from doing gun studies*_"

You may be able to lie to yourself but others....not so much


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

HLN and Fox reported the same.

Fox said the Hispanic woman cried during the rebuttal.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I am sorry,  but that is total BS.

As we see here judges are extremely prejudiced so no, even if you are innocent, it is better to be tried by a jury


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



He is serious. It is total BS what you are assuming.
It is totally legal to follow people


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Rs are the ones most interested in guns and vigilantism so actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Please provide documented "factual oppression" that the Australian government is imposing on their citizens since they introduced restrictive gun laws.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 13, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



From GZ's holster on his right side.


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 13, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Frankly when more idiots like you reduce your hysterical, hyperbolic over emotional attitudes,
 maybe fewer emotionally retarded people like you would respond by killing people regardless with a gun or an knife!

ALL the gun deaths you described are done by emotionally bereft people like you did you know that???

People like you that respond first emotionally i.e. picking up a gun and shooting rather then THINKING!

People like you that respond out of ignorance rather then logic!

Yea... "advanced societies" with "gun controls" still have violent deaths regardless of gun controls!

Why not have emotional, hysterical people like you fitted with dog collars that when you respond totally with NO logic,
no thinking you are zapped?  Every baby born at birth attached with such a collar that prevents totally ignorant emotional,
illogical actions such as hysterical people like you are so quick to resort to.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Totally legal?  Not necessarily so. It is not legal to stalk and spy on people, to create fear, to invade privacy. Sorry to disillusion, but it is not legal to do that.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Zim saw suspected criminal in neighborhood, called Police and tried to direct Police to said criminal.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like there is a late night ruling.  Zimmerman is guilty.  He is getting 15 years.  Go martin family.  You have justice!  *Your unarmed son has been revenged. * . Hey.  I can dream.
> ...



He believes the justice system is to be manipulated to inflict pain on the white people.  That's all he and many like him want, to tear down this country.  They are not about contributing or making this country better.  They just want to do damage.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about the Affordable Care thingo...that is your country, not mine.
> ...



How is it a "pejorative" if Obama himself likes the term?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



He is hoping they will share the money.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > *Bombshell tonight!*
> ...



Exactly, he's likely just a shill.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> 
> *Between 4109 and 8219 lives saved every day by people using their guns to stop a crime. *The higher of those numbers is the number of murders in a year and there are that many lives saved every day by GUNS in hands of law abiding citizens. Does that scare you? It makes me feel much safer.
> 
> ...



Please provide a link to the CDC study you are quoting.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies if this has already been posted.
> ...



Well,  there have been threats. Police can't really afford to ignore them.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Priorities for Research to Reduce the Threat of Firearm-Related Violence


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



I am not familiar with FL law --I think I understand why they didn't charge him according to their law.

He would have been charged in GA--'deadly force to be used to protect yourself/property in your home'.

I think it is unrealistic to think that states will change Stand Your Ground laws.

shrug--My state won't.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



Don't forget to add that the shooter then commences to beat his own head onto the curb, screams for help and then places the smoked up body upon himself to make it look like self defense.  It happens criminals are cleaver.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Zimmerman only saw a 'suspect' because he racially profiled Trayvon.  Zimmerman was stalking and harrassing Trayvon.  Which is against the law. If people were to read this link honestly, and applied it to themselves, if they were able to put themselves in Trayvon's shoes, an innocent, unarmed individual minding his own business, they would see that he, Trayvon, was in the position of being stalked and harrassed, of being put in fear of his own safety, and that what Zimmerman did, especially as he did not identify himself and his role in the neighborhood watch,  was to cause Trayvon to fear for his own safety, and, Zimmerman was breaking the law by stalking and harrassing an innocent civilian who was minding his own business in a place he had every right to be and doing what he had every right to do. If people could put themselves in Trayvon's place, they would see that.  But so many can't either because they are racists or they are so pro-gun they need to support what Zimmerman did against all other reasoning.  If  they tables were turned and you gun-toters were being stalked at night by an unknown person, you'd be pulling out your gun and blowing Zimmerman away instead of the other way around.  But you'll never admit that.

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/stalking_and_harassment/#a03dc


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Zimmerman only saw a 'suspect' because he racially profiled Trayvon.  Zimmerman was stalking and harrassing Trayvon.  Which is against the law. If people were to read this link honestly, and applied it to themselves, if they were able to put themselves in Trayvon's shoes, an innocent, unarmed individual minding his own business, they would see that he, Trayvon, was in the position of being stalked and harrassed, of being put in fear of his own safety, and that what Zimmerman did, especially as he did not identify himself and his role in the neighborhood watch,  was to cause Trayvon to fear for his own safety, and, Zimmerman was breaking the law by stalking and harrassing an innocent civilian who was minding his own business in a place he had every right to be and doing what he had every right to do. If people could put themselves in Trayvon's place, they would see that.  But so many can't either because they are racists or they are so pro-gun they need to support what Zimmerman did against all other reasoning.  If  they tables were turned and you gun-toters were being stalked at night by an unknown person, you'd be pulling out your gun and blowing Zimmerman away instead of the other way around.  But you'll never admit that.
> 
> Stalking and Harassment: Legal Guidance: Crown Prosecution Service



Zimmerman first spotted Trayvon in a side yard next to a window, off the sidewalk, in the rain and he called police.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



People won't admit that because it's not the truth. The court of law said it's not the truth. Are you claiming to be smarter than the law ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Not all minorities.  Hispanics have a work ethic.  And blacks are shitting squealing worms all over the country because they could not get the Hispanics to be 'honorary blacks.'  Whites succeeded at making them honorary whites, and this case sealed the deal.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman only saw a 'suspect' because he racially profiled Trayvon.  Zimmerman was stalking and harrassing Trayvon.  Which is against the law. If people were to read this link honestly, and applied it to themselves, if they were able to put themselves in Trayvon's shoes, an innocent, unarmed individual minding his own business, they would see that he, Trayvon, was in the position of being stalked and harrassed, of being put in fear of his own safety, and that what Zimmerman did, especially as he did not identify himself and his role in the neighborhood watch,  was to cause Trayvon to fear for his own safety, and, Zimmerman was breaking the law by stalking and harrassing an innocent civilian who was minding his own business in a place he had every right to be and doing what he had every right to do. If people could put themselves in Trayvon's place, they would see that.  But so many can't either because they are racists or they are so pro-gun they need to support what Zimmerman did against all other reasoning.  If  they tables were turned and you gun-toters were being stalked at night by an unknown person, you'd be pulling out your gun and blowing Zimmerman away instead of the other way around.  But you'll never admit that.
> ...



And Zimmerman knew for quite some time that Trayvon knew he was being watched. I mean, seriously, if Trayvon were planning on breaking into a home, and he knew he had been spotted, would he, would anyone, continue to lurk in that area and plan a break-in all the while being watched?  Of course not.  It makes absolutely no sense for Zimmerman to continue to stalk this guy when he sees that Trayvon does not retreat and leave the area after he has been watched and followed by Zimmerman.  Someone up to no good would have left the area as soon as he was spotted. Duh, duh, duh.....


----------



## Freewill (Jul 13, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".
> 
> The funny thing about guns being carried by law abiding citizens is that they tend to make "good neighbors" out of everyone. I have never had to "pull" on anyone, but make no mistake, threaten me or mine and I will make certain that you don't do it again. And, nearly every person I know here, feels the same way, as does every member of the Sheriffs Department.
> 
> THAT is called self-defense.



WTF are you scared of in Montana that you feel the need to carry?  Is having the gun just make you feel safer?

I have lived what I think is a long time and I know of no instance that I ever needed a gun nor do I know of anyone who has had need of a gun, other then hunting. I spent my youth growing up in a major city and lived on the road for 2 years without so much as a credit card. 

My brother carries a gun everywhere and I keep asking him why.  Who exactly is he afraid of?  Any criminal that is good at their trade and wants what you have will take it regardless of your gun.  I knew of a guy that had an extensive gun collection, and had it all stolen.  Carrying guns didn't help him one bit.  I think if I had a gun I might become even a bigger ahole in that I might not be thinking of the consequences of a confrontation quite so much.

BTW, none of the above is to imply I think you foolish to carry a gun.  You do what is right for you.  Me, I can't keep track of my cell phone I seriously doubt I need to, or should, carry a gun.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



But at that point......Trayvon went right at Zimmerman and circled the truck with his hand is waistband to intimidate him.   Then he ran and ended dead over 4  minutes later less than 100 yard or so from where he went at the truck.    On the same sidewalk he lived 200 yard further down.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 13, 2013)

If you are referring to Zimmerman, I think the real question is....

If you go.looking for a confrontation.and.find.one, is that still a "stand your ground" situation?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



According to Zimmerman: a gun nut, wannabe cop, vigilantee, and just plain fool.....Barney Fife with lethal intentions.....a sad, tragic joke of a man who took another's life because he has no sense of reality.  Do we really want people like this walking the streets of  American carrying concealed weapons???????


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 13, 2013)

Freewill said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".
> ...



SHARKNADOS! The scourge of America...and.to make.my.idiot.Conservatives smile? It's all Obamae fault.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Be back early for "Verdict Watch"........even though we won't actually be watching them.  LOL



Well, I'm going to be busy catching up on some things I let slide while wasting my time on this debacle.  I know I didn't have to, but I just wanted to know what really went down when blacks start rampaging like they did in the 60s, and not have to rely on the word of our lying race baiting press and president.  I did get a good bit of stitching done, though.  So it was not a total loss.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> According to Zimmerman: a gun nut, wannabe cop, vigilantee, and just plain fool.....Barney Fife with lethal intentions.....a sad, tragic joke of a man who took another's life because he has no sense of reality.  Do we really want people like this walking the streets of  American carrying concealed weapons???????




No according to the 911 tapes, the timeline they support, location of Martins body and the location Zim's truck.


----------



## bendog (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, I wish they'd decide.  I haven't been on pins and needles like this since Casey Anthony.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I hope manslaughter, but I think the jury will be dumb enough to let him go.
> ...



Not speaking for Noomi here but the key fact hinges on GZ's account that TM was allegedly on top of him in such a way that it would be impossible for GZ to reach his gun. Which means that either GZ already had his gun out before the altercation or GZ grabbed his gun and shot TM after he was getting up off him. That makes it manslaughter in my opinion but I don't see that happening. At best I am expecting a hung jury otherwise it will be an acquittal given the incompetent prosecution.


----------



## NLT (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> And please, at least try and be civil....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The most accurate and vetted version of events that happened that night are the trial transcripts. Even the prosecution did not dispute the fact that Martin approached Zimmerman's car


----------



## Freewill (Jul 13, 2013)

Steelplate said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



If you carry you don't have to worry about no damn flying sharks.  BTW movies like that are made by liberals to scare us about GW their biggest unjustified fear.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwsqFR5bh6Q]SHARKNADO - Official Asylum Trailer - TOO VIOLENT FOR TV?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Grace was hilarious tonight. Only time I ever seen the mrs throw something at the tv. She was talking about respecting the jurors. And whatever the verdict is people need to accept it because the system has done it's job. Then she goes back to the trial and starts screaming how the lazy shits went home.
> ...



*You being so well versed in the law and trials and all.​**
NOT!​*


----------



## ba1614 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd use my own common sense and if what they told me to do made sense I would, and if what they told me put myself or family in danger then no, I will not.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Z wasn't in his car when M approached.  Even the animation showed that.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2013)

Noomi said:


> *I don't anything* about the Affordable Care thingo...that is your country, not mine.



you do not anything what ?? whatever, being as the USA is NOT your country, stay the fuck out of our politics and all other USA related threads 

when are you liberfools ever going to request GOD grant you a brain ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Sarah is a black welfare queen.  You can expect no better from her.  She wants us ALL working so her checks won't be delayed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



Beatles - Paperback Writer - Video Dailymotion

  Of course it'll all be fiction.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 13, 2013)

I remember stories from 911 where people who came down to the lobby trying to leave were told by the security people to go back up to their floors...

Well you might as well guess what happened then.

I don't think 911 dispatchers have the authority to tell someone anything other then maybe relay communications from the police.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



oh lord---please listen to the tape and transcript. Do you understand that M approached Z twice?


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*



			The CDC Is PROHIBITED BY LAW
		
Click to expand...

*
anyone who thin...., ooops FEEEEEEELS this fucking regime cares about the law or any law they do not like will abide by it is in dire need of a brain. 

joeB, is in need of a new head.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



aint that the truth


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Paul S does not understand what happened at the trial and may never understand.
> ...



I am not insulting you.  Rather I am making an observation based on a twisting facts to a predetermined conclusion instead of twisting the narrative to the facts to emerge with a sensible understanding of events and why they happened.  That is what the jury has to do.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Listen to the 911 call.

You hear him put the truck into park and the door open alarm.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 13, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Good point. I'm sure that's it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Are we at a point where nutters here won't even concede that Zimmerman acted foolishly? That he should have done things differently? 

Are you so ideologically dug in that you do not assign any blame at all for this killing to the guy? 

If so......how fucking stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Whatever the verdict, I hope that ends it and the madness stops.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 13, 2013)

All those pissed off 'White-Hispanics' gonna burn this bitch down if he's found guilty.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



facts who needs em 

emotion is what is important in a murder trial


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are we at a point where nutters here won't even concede that Zimmerman acted foolishly? That he should have done things differently?
> 
> Are you so ideologically dug in that you do not assign any blame at all for this killing to the guy?
> 
> If so......how fucking stupid.



Zimmerman was an idiot.

As a CCW holder leaving the car had no upside.

The reasonable fear of dying or great bodily harm while his head and face were being bashed as the evidence and eyewitness account states justifies his self-defense.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 13, 2013)

Cue the riots folks. Should be fun watching frightened Whitey run for the hills. Gonna be some great TV. CNN and NBC are salivating. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I stopped watching 'After hours'. It became clear to me that the "jurors" were only responding to the HLN commentators, not what was going on in the trial.

As for Fancy Grapes, if she played the tape of John Guy saying "George Zimmerman will forever have the blood of Trayvon Martin on his hands, FOREVER." one more time, I would have thrown a brick through my TV.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 13, 2013)

Cue the riots folks. Should be fun watching frightened Whitey run for the hills. Gonna be some great TV.  CNN and NBC are salivating. Stay tuned.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Cue the riots folks. Should be fun watching frightened Whitey run for the hills. Gonna be some great TV.  CNN and NBC are salivating. Stay tuned.



Yeah, been a long time since the media had a good race riot to cover.  So, they  have to incite one.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Cue the riots folks. Should be fun watching frightened Whitey run for the hills. Gonna be some great TV. CNN and NBC are salivating. Stay tuned.



I believe that many African Americans now see that the case against Zimmerman was not what they were led to believe it was.
Does not change the fact that many still want him punished for something.
Sure, there will be some protests and possibly riots also but most of the folks like Martin's ghetto girl friend have no transportation so most of it will be them burning down their own neighborhoods like after the Rodney King verdict.
Instead of going up into Burbank and other predominantly white neighborhoods they burned their own.
Lock and load, free fire zone and rock and roll.
Shoot low boys, they are riding shetland ponies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.



This case isn't that complicated. 

They already know how they're going to vote.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 13, 2013)

Noomi said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize, I am sure, that many a seventeen year old has been tried as an adult or crimes they have committed, right?
> ...



Unless he is convicted, he can move wherever he wishes.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are we at a point where nutters here won't even concede that Zimmerman acted foolishly? That he should have done things differently?
> ...



We can disagree on that reasonable fear matter.....but I am pleased to know that at least one "supporter" of acquittal recognizes that what Zimmerman did was fucking stupid. There ought to be unanimous agreement that Zimmerman's actions led to this kid's death.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Since I established a moratorium on HLN--I didn't know 'After Hours' existed. Stunned by what I saw.

Fox had a more interesting panel. LE from Brooklyn, a number of attorneys and media related persons--lively. Talked over each other--so I'm not sure of what was said.

I'm not sure of much after overindulging in this. Now they are analyzing jurors--'Southern women', mothers--'Emotion will play a role but women can analyze facts'. I ask myself--why are you listening to this.  I am a woman--I have emotions, can analyze facts --yeah me. How exciting--all female jury. Weeks worth of discussion that  will be forthcoming.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

State Attorney Angela Corey fired her office&#8217;s information technology director Friday after he testified last month about being concerned prosecutors did not turn over information to George Zimmerman&#8217;s defense team in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.

On the same day attorneys finished their closing arguments in that nationally watched trial, a state attorney investigator went to Ben Kruidbos&#8217; home about 7:30 a.m. to hand-deliver a letter stating Kruidbos &#8220;can never again be trusted to step foot in this office.&#8221;

State Attorney Angela Corey fires information techonology director who raised concerns in Trayvon Martin case | jacksonville.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

so you "cite' is another USMB Thread?  Really? Really?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



There should have been a hearing.

Starting out the mother just wanted an arrest. Once Al Sharpton got ahold of her she wanted an arrest, a trial, a conviction, and a life sentence.

 Alot of people have misled Trayvan's mother. It's clear the father is more realistic, but the mother is defiant and angry and feels she has justification for it. However, she, more than anyone else, knows what her kid was capable of. She was just hoping he would straighten out. He was going down a crooked road and this was pretty much inevitable. 

My nephew lived in that area. He was born in Daytona Beach FL. I was lucky enough to get him out of there before he got killed or thrown in prison, but the fact is you can get the kid out of the hood but you can't get the hood out of the kid.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill Shaeffer, a trial watcher for one of the stations is expecting a verdict today.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



i watched a little anderson cooper and his panel on cnn

pretty much going over what everyone already knows


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



Someone who was in the courtroom said the front row of jurors was sitting back with arms crossed over their chests when the defense began the closing and I suppose during the rebuttal--not certain.

This was said to mean they had decided and were ready to get on with deliberations. I would think so-- a long week. fwiw.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> We can disagree on that reasonable fear matter.....but I am pleased to know that at least one "supporter" of acquittal recognizes that what Zimmerman did was fucking stupid. There ought to be unanimous agreement that Zimmerman's actions led to this kid's death.



Zimmerman's actions did lead to his death.

The action of being mounted and his head being struck against a hard object, for which there is eyewitness and physical evidence is ample reason to stop the attack and great bodily injury.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

The Prosecution's case is almost solely based on "conjecture".  They want you to believe that George Zimmerman *wanted* to shoot someone that night but they base that on a statement made about punks always getting away...a statement made by someone whose demeanor at the time isn't agitated or angry.  There is ZERO proof that George Zimmerman wanted to shoot Trayvon Martin when he got out of his SUV.  He was following a suspicious person AT A DISTANCE.  Trying to keep them in sight until the Police arrived...the Police that George Zimmerman had called.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

*sigh* Now on HLN, Jane Valdez Bitchall and Vinnie Polly Parrot are referring to the jurors as 1 "Hispanic" and 5 "non Hispanic Whites".

Gotta keep that meme running at all costs.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Bill Shaeffer, a trial watcher for one of the stations is expecting a verdict today.



They wanted everyone home and not in transit at rush hour.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are we at a point where nutters here won't even concede that Zimmerman acted foolishly? That he should have done things differently?
> 
> Are you so ideologically dug in that you do not assign any blame at all for this killing to the guy?
> 
> If so......how fucking stupid.



If it's foolish to want to protect your neighborhood from crime and cooperate with the police then I guess Zimmerman was a fool.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



The CDC can't conduct studies without funds, and funds are prohibited for that purpose, thanks to pressure from the NRA.  

Gun violence research: History of the federal funding freeze



> In 1993, the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) published an article by Arthur Kellerman and colleagues, Gun ownership as a risk factor for homicide in the home, which presented the results of research funded by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). The study found that keeping a gun in the home was strongly and independently associated with an increased risk of homicide. The article concluded that rather than confer protection, guns kept in the home are associated with an increase in the risk of homicide by a family member or intimate acquaintance. Kellerman was affiliated at the time with the department of internal medicine at the University of Tennessee. He went on to positions at Emory University, and he currently holds the Paul ONeill Alcoa Chair in Policy Analysis at the RAND Corporation.
> 
> The 1993 NEJM article received considerable media attention, and the National Rifle Association (NRA) responded by campaigning for the elimination of the center that had funded the study, the CDCs National Center for Injury Prevention. The center itself survived, but Congress included language in the 1996 Omnibus Consolidated Appropriations Bill (PDF, 2.4MB) for Fiscal Year 1997 that *none of the funds made available for injury prevention and control at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention may be used to advocate or promote gun control. * Referred to as the Dickey amendment after its author, former U.S. House Representative Jay Dickey (R-AR), this language did not explicitly ban research on gun violence. *However, Congress also took $2.6 million from the CDCs budget  the amount the CDC had invested in firearm injury research the previous year  and earmarked the funds for prevention of traumatic brain injury. *Dr. Kellerman stated in a December 2012 article in the Journal of the American Medical Association, Precisely what was or was not permitted under the clause was unclear. But no federal employee was willing to risk his or her career or the agency's funding to find out. Extramural support for firearm injury prevention research quickly dried up.



In short, it went down like this. 

The CDC studied gun violence and found out- Geez, you Cleetuses are taking each other out. 

Instead of doing the sensible thing and making it harder for people to get guns, or promoting gun safety, while, we'll just stop studying the issue.  

It's kind of like if the CDC found there was a link between cigarettes and cancer, and the Tobacco industry got them to cut all cancer studies.


----------



## manifold (Jul 13, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Except that's not a fact.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



The reason someone died that night is because there was a physical confrontation.  So whose actions prompted that physical confrontation?  Who retraced his steps to confront the person that was following him?  Who made the decision to throw a punch?  Until that first punch is thrown it's *not* a deadly situation.  As soon as that punch *is* thrown, it becomes one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Guy, do you have some problem with English Comprehension?  Or are you just a typical gun nut retard.  

Congress cut off all funding for CDC gun studies.  Because the gun studies disproved that guns make you any safer. In fact, they proved the exact opposite. Guns make you less safe.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *sigh* Now on HLN, Jane Valdez Bitchall and Vinnie Polly Parrot are referring to the jurors as 1 "Hispanic" and 5 "non Hispanic Whites".
> 
> Gotta keep that meme running at all costs.





They are putting the lives of the jurors in danger.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



there was a self defense article  not so long ago where the suspect 

was shot in the home through the heart 

he ran out of the house  and about 1/2 a block before collapsing


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Court cam on TV shows everybody coming into the courtroom.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Whatever the verdict, I hope that ends it and the madness stops.



have you figured out the next one to watch


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Crossed arms is a sign of not accepting or a sign of "Okay, let's see what BS you've got". 

I don't think they kept their arms crossed after the defense started laying the whole thing out for them, started watching the video and props that gave them an actual feel of the time period involved, and the size differential between these two. Another thing about being in the front row, you sometimes do that to make yourself appear less involved in the process.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Court cam on TV shows everybody coming into the courtroom.



all i see is the seal


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Court cam on TV shows everybody coming into the courtroom.
> ...



HLN is showing inside the courtroom footage from time to time. They showed Team Tampon coming in, then George & his lawyers come in and sit down.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

HLN panel just polled--Verdict times--anywhere from 11:30 to 7PM.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



i pretty much avoid HLN


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I'm only watching them because they are so heavily invested in this that they are keeping a tight watch on the courtroom, and are first with everything happening.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 13, 2013)

The more i observe this case, the more i realize that it may well have been Trayvon's Racism that caused this deadly incident. His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicates he was Racist. And according to recent studies, African Americans are now considered the most Racist in America. So in the end, it could be all about race after all. Just not in the way most have been spinning it.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



That occurred to me. Depends on the chair. I would have been ready to get on with the show --after being aggravated by prosecution's closing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



from watching omara during his presentation 

he didnt appear to have to change up his style 

i think it is a bunch of hogwash personally


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL @ Ernie - great response to the wrong post.

I broke the no posting before coffee rule this morning!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



from my understanding as the day goes by they get further and further behind 

because thy have a pause button 


however if zimmerman is found not guilty i will turn to hln just to see 

the sad faces


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I can listen to him/O'Mara. The styles of the both/all prosecution attorneys --I suppose the emotion--made it difficult. I couldn't shake the feeling that I was being pressured--that I wouldn't be much of a person if I didn't agree with what they said.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

isnt this about an hour late now


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



that is the way the set it up to the jurors 

dont vote on what the law dictates but vote on emotion


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The more i observe this case, the more i realize that it may well have been Trayvon's Racism that caused this deadly incident. His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicates he was Racist. And according to recent studies, African Americans are now considered the most Racist in America. So in the end, it could be all about race after all. Just not in the way most have been spinning it.



I've been seeing that since Obama came out with the "that could have been my son" remark. 

This trial is racially and politically, based. If the jury comes back with the compromise verdict of manslaughter, they will, in my opinion, be being PC and not interested in justice, with trial by jury. This needs to be cut and dried and ruled on evidence and not compromise or emotion. I feel enough *evidence *was presented to rule a Not Guilty verdict for Zimmerman. I watched the trial with no preconceived opinions.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What do you thing Fancy is like with a case of the sadz?

Scaryz


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's how Democrats vote.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The more i observe this case, the more i realize that it may well have been Trayvon's Racism that caused this deadly incident. His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicates he was Racist. And according to recent studies, African Americans are now considered the most Racist in America. So in the end, it could be all about race after all. Just not in the way most have been spinning it.



I suppose I am so desensitized to the racial ephitets that I can no longer infer much from them. lol--I am old--if people seem non-hostile--they can say what they want. Perhaps a strange 'melting pot' --my area. 

I just have no idea how things are in Sanford, FL or Miami or the rest of the country for that matter.

I heard North Colorado wants to secede and form a new state--possibly parts of Nebraska  and some other states would be included. The 'richest' state ever--so it seemed. 
Who knew places like that even existed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> State Attorney Angela Corey fired her offices information technology director Friday after he testified last month about being concerned prosecutors did not turn over information to George Zimmermans defense team in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> On the same day attorneys finished their closing arguments in that nationally watched trial, a state attorney investigator went to Ben Kruidbos home about 7:30 a.m. to hand-deliver a letter stating Kruidbos can never again be trusted to step foot in this office.
> 
> State Attorney Angela Corey fires information techonology director who raised concerns in Trayvon Martin case | jacksonville.com



WOW just WOW! Ms Corey's days are numbered!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The more i observe this case, the more i realize that it may well have been Trayvon's Racism that caused this deadly incident. His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicates he was Racist. And according to recent studies, African Americans are now considered the most Racist in America. So in the end, it could be all about race after all. Just not in the way most have been spinning it.
> ...



* I feel enough evidence was presented to rule a Not Guilty verdict*

which is bizarre upon itself 

here we have a total role reversal 

the defense proving innocence 

and the state trying to poke holes in it 

and then the state wants you to believe "ifs" "could be" and "maybe" 

is beyond reasonable doubt


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > State Attorney Angela Corey fired her offices information technology director Friday after he testified last month about being concerned prosecutors did not turn over information to George Zimmermans defense team in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.
> ...



the attorneys office in that county is so corrupt


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LOL @ Ernie - great response to the wrong post.
> 
> I broke the no posting before coffee rule this morning!



Would you believe I repped you BEFORE any coffee whatsoever?

I'm surprised I even noticed.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



somewhat wading into the weeds 

the judge in this case is a democrat 

and both defense attorneys contributed to her campaign


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

loling to myself--for comparing the prosecution to the guy on SNL that did the 'living in a van down by the river' skit. That is how I felt. 

I was persuaded by O'Mara--not proud of myself for lack of objectivity. 

I just respond negatively to 'You should, you must'.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yes. They stop for commercial, and his the pause. They were generally 20 minutes behind by lunch break.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Upon taking office, Corey terminated 10 assistant state attorneys, over half of the investigators, and 48 support employees.[10][11][12] In 2010, the Florida Times-Union reported that Corey sent 230 juvenile felony cases to adult court in 2009. This amounted to twice the number of juvenile felony cases placed in adult court in the years prior to Corey becoming State Attorney.[13]

I posted all the gov/race crap to last night's this morning B/C so probably not a lot of it makes any sense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Ernie - great response to the wrong post.
> ...



No wonder whatever the hell I was talking about got a rep.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> State Attorney Angela Corey fired her offices information technology director Friday after he testified last month about being concerned prosecutors did not turn over information to George Zimmermans defense team in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> On the same day attorneys finished their closing arguments in that nationally watched trial, a state attorney investigator went to Ben Kruidbos home about 7:30 a.m. to hand-deliver a letter stating Kruidbos can never again be trusted to step foot in this office.
> 
> State Attorney Angela Corey fires information techonology director who raised concerns in Trayvon Martin case | jacksonville.com



Let's hope we hear next that Angela Corey has received her 'walking papers'.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



O'Mara says he was surprised  they never impaneled a grand jury. Certain that was how this all began--I wasn't following it. 

Oh--the books that can be written.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



She was appointed the special prosecutor by the gov and pam.

Makes ya go hmmmm.

We already know he's crook though.

Rick Scott's Role in Largest Medicare Ripoff in History: Miami Herald Probe


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



It was supposed to go to grand jury the day before she called them off and filed the arrest affidavit herself.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



a grand jury was set up 

and then at the last minute Corey pulled that and took over the case


----------



## barry1960 (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



That is pretty much how nearly everyone votes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Okay, now you're thinking with my brain.

What is this - thread mind meld?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



and then the family has a special meeting with the mayor 

cops excluded 

still reminds me of the movie Bonfire of the Vanities


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The only thing it reminds me of is I need to finish packing for the big move.

lol


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I just don't even try to keep up anymore.

Locally---no shortage of scandal and outrage --and all that. School board went insane and all board members had to be replaced--former CEO of county indicted for corrupt practices.

and more.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think I thought it was a rational response, just not to the post you quoted. Then again, I had not had caffeine so it could have been prose collected from an Infinite monkey theorem experiment for all I know.
Having had half a cup of coffee now, I can't quite climb back into my formerly fuzzy head.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a question for the TM supporters.

If TM was 20 yrs old, would your opinion change ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Saw that coming.

Give me a slap for the fuzzy rep.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 13, 2013)

After years of being sent hither and yon, often enough to the wrong location, or with the wrong information, making the odd arrest based on an incorrectly read warrant hit and a load of other public endangering or enraging actions, I'd say that it is a pain in the butt depending on dispatchers. They have a rotten job, a good one is a rare gem, and are no more or less fallible than your average hair dresser.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That explains alot about the judge.

The attorneys most likely want to remain on her good side. Giving cash to her campaign might get you a decent ruling or at least prevent prejudice by a vindictive judge.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



that was a 'scary' film--Tom Hanks and Melanie Griffith--might have been her best.

it would be nice if Comcast could pull that one out--or whomever--cable channel.

Sure what will be offered this weekend is certain to annoy me. glad 'The American Presiden't isn't shown once a week anymore.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



From the non-cable subscriber:  VUDU - Watch Movies


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



i  think that plan didnt work for them


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

interesting and sad-



> 8:37 a.m. EDT, July 13, 2013
> The special prosecutor in the George Zimmerman case has fired her information technology director, who last month testified that he found evidence on Trayvon Martin's cell phone that Zimmerman's lawyers say the state never turned over, according to a Jacksonville.com report.
> 
> According to the report, Ben Kruidbos received a scathing letter from State Attorney Angela Corey's office Friday morning, calling him untrustworthy and adding he "can never again be trusted to step foot in this office."
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...-whistleblower-fired-20130713,0,2426704.story


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm tired of seeing Willy Wonka or the one with Johnny Depp and wish someone, anyone, would play Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. Seeing Benny Hill play a part where he's not a "Fo realz creepy azz crakuh" would be cool.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Felons and mentally unstable - including alcoholics and drug abusers - ought not to own, possess or have in their custody or control a gun of any type.
> ...



And yet they do.  The idea that no solution exists is your argument.  I don't buy it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Lets post our reactions, conversations etc. on the verdict here please, starting several will just create pandemonium and force us to merge, interrupt trains of thought and the flow etc.
> 
> And please, at least try and be civil....



Based upon the defense witnesses, I believe Travon Martin was on top ( John Good's impression ) and GZ was in fear for his life and acted in self-defense.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



There is nothing stupid about looking into why someone was walking aimlessly in the middle of rainfall, and snooping into peoples homes.

In fact it is smart if you are trying to keep crime down in your neighborhood.

Stupid shit like what you describe, hiding from criminals and failing to take action when you think something criminal may be occurring to the harm of your neighbors is exactly why we have so much crime, Nimrod. The police are NOT the first line of crime prevention; each and every one of us are. If we give up control of our streets to thugs and criminals out of fear or some twisted concept of self-preservation-at-all-costs trumping over the safety of our streets and neighborhoods, then the fucking criminals win.

Then you cowards move out to red states and try to fuck everything up out here as well with you do-nothing-hide-me-in-my-house criminal protection laws.

I will never let someone just break into my neighbors house. I will observe, and walk nearby to verify if I feel I need to, and then call 911 once I confirmed some crime is in progress, then let the cops handle it.

Zimmerman did nothing wrong or stupid in any of this, except to not watch his 6 and he let a fucking thug sneak up on him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> interesting and sad-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



State Attorney Angela Corey fires information techonology director who raised concerns in Trayvon Martin case | jacksonville.com

Just posted that here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...e-zimmerman-will-be-convi-56.html#post7527848


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

https://twitter.com/DBroomWFTV/status/356056325161115648/photo/1


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

This jury has officially deliberated longer than the OJ jurors.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> I have a question for the TM supporters.
> 
> If TM was 20 yrs old, would your opinion change ?



No, because they don't care about the facts. A 'white hispanic' shot and killed a black thug, and that makes it a crime in their twisted minds no matter what the acts may be.

Just like these libtards will vote for a black politician over a white politician to prove they aren't racist if white and to show unity if they are black.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



 Prosecutors simply have to decide which cases to seek an indictment on and which ones to refuse. The judge usually seem to act like they're siding with the prosecution mainly because defense lawyers are often times better prepared than the state's lawyers. In private practice everything is based on results. I've seen examples where the prosecution had to be helped along by the judge just to make the trial fair. 

This case never should have been filed much less brought to trial. It should have gone to a Grand Jury and I'm pretty sure it would have been thrown out.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Monty Python might hit the spot. Anything but what I know will be offered. Last weekend--Julia Roberts--'Runaway Bride' and others. What goes on when decisions are made about which films will be shown---clearly they don't know or care what I might prefer. Another thing that seriously offends me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

This is what got the IT guy fired - this first fireworks hearing happened way in the beginning and sanctions are supposed to be picked up again at some point:
---------------------------------------------------
It took more than five hours, but the George Zimmerman trial looks like it's back on track for a Monday start.

 George Zimmerman is going on trial, charged with second-degree murder in the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin. He is pleading not guilty, claiming he acted in self-defense.

 During a hearing in a Seminole County courtroom Thursday morning, the judge in the case denied a defense motion to keep several witnesses anonymous. 

 And then the hearing grew heated as both sides argued over whether or not the prosecution had hidden evidence from the defense. 

 In the hearing, the defense told the judge it needs more time to prepare because of the state's alleged discovery violations and alleged lies to the court.

 But Circuit Judge Debra Nelson shut down the defense hearing on whether the state should face sanctions when the defense called prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda to the witness stand.

 "I call Bernie de la Rionda," said Zimmerman attorney Mark O'Mara.

 "I'm not going to testify," said de la Rionda.

 At that point Nelson stopped the sanction hearing.


 During testimony over sanctions, de la Rionda's own information technology director testified that de la Rionda seemed indecisive about whether he was going to turn over reports generated by the IT director on photos of guns, drugs and naked, underage girls, and texts on Martin's cellphone to the defense.

 Normally soft-spoken defense attorney Don West raised his voice and lashed out at de la Rionda.

 "We caught you withholding the information, confronted you about it and we still haven't gotten that information," said West.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Lets post our reactions, conversations etc. on the verdict here please, starting several will just create pandemonium and force us to merge, interrupt trains of thought and the flow etc.
> ...



I dislike the fact that the prosecution changed--started out with GZ on top, IIRC.

and I would not forget that.

2nd degree murder--and we will tell you why and then in closing--maybe not.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > interesting and sad-
> ...



What a disgusting way to treat people. I've seen this shit many times. It's bullying--plain and simple.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Aren't these guys just so sweet?  And cute?  And don't forget witty..


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Hey Sarah !  good morning. Happy and full of compliments already I see !


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



The criminal syndicate aka the Democrat Party, punishes those who squeal or snitch. 'Stitches for snitches' is their new Party slogan.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Not only is it bullying, it is unethical and possibly good grounds for a lawsuit against the Angela Corey for promoting the state's hiding of evidence from the defense attorney.

 Ben Kruidbos is the Edward Snowden of Florida.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder what else they failed to turn over?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Good morning.    Oh, I didn't mean you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The more i observe this case, the more i realize that it may well have been Trayvon's Racism that caused this deadly incident. His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicates he was Racist. And according to recent studies, African Americans are now considered the most Racist in America. So in the end, it could be all about race after all. Just not in the way most have been spinning it.



Wow, you sure are fast on the uptake!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Do you have ANY idea what you are talking about? (ever?)

Please explain so others might understand.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, if you are calling them then you should follow their advice.

Do you have a point?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That too and possibly more. Any consequence that could discourage this kind of bullshit is a big plus in my book. The women have picked up on the "good old boy system" very quickly.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The more i observe this case, the more i realize that it may well have been Trayvon's Racism that caused this deadly incident. His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicates he was Racist. And according to recent studies, African Americans are now considered the most Racist in America. So in the end, it could be all about race after all. Just not in the way most have been spinning it.
> ...


*
When this is over, I'm going to get me a dog and name it Li'l Trayvon Martin.  And will remind everyone who sees it that if Obama had a son he would have looked like Trayvon.*






BTW:  What happened to Obama's big amnesty for immigrants deal after the blacks protested it? I don't recall seeing anything about it since.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sure I do biker guy.  I don't need caffine to wake my ass up.  I rest, get up and get going..


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> I wonder what else they failed to turn over?



I'm certain that Crump stashed some stuff away. The was a lot of unaccounted time where Trayvon was talking on the phone to his g/f.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 13, 2013)

I once had a dispatcher tell me to remain on the phone with her or else she wouldn't send a fire truck ... despite the fact that I was inside the burning building and on a phone that would disconnect if I moved outside.

Dispatchers aren't on the scene and thus don't really know what is going on. In the hierarchy of command control, the people on the scene always trump people who aren't.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

This trail is case in point of why our founders wanted us to be a republic and not a democracy. Only in a democracy does politicians with malice brings a obvious innocent man to trail to appease a segment of people.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Manslaughter.  The judge made it easy for them to cave to pressure from the black community.



That is what I believe will happen.

It sucks, but I would be surprised, very surprised, if GZ walks.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

An Hispanic who voted for Obama is a white skinhead bigot child abuser?

The media industrial complex are more than a few flash bulbs short of a photo-op, they are delusional.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Abe Lincoln described you to a "T" a hundred years before your birth.



> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > State Attorney Angela Corey fired her offices information technology director Friday after he testified last month about being concerned prosecutors did not turn over information to George Zimmermans defense team in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.
> ...



She tried to trump up cause for firing him.  But a firing like this smacks of firing someone for refusing to remain silent about illegal acts, and the SCOTUS saw through these years ago.  She may be called upon to prove the causes she cited.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

LockeJaw said:


> Noomi, could you explain how to pass one easily?



You can pass a lie detector test if you feel no guilt. A sociopath could easily pass one.

They real problem with lie detector tests is that there are too many false positives. Too many people are accused of lying when they are not.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So, explain the exchange between Testarosa and me, OK?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> He will be sentenced on manslaughter charges (at least) because the directive came from the White House.
> 
> I did not say this....    I was not here.




Well, at least the judge didn't allow the last minute bait and switch of a Child Abuse-Murder felony.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I wouldn't go so far as to say he is comparable to Eric Snowden, but he did stand up to corruption, and paid the price. I hope this case is the straw that breaks the camels back.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Fabulous movie~  Life imitates art.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



GZ was not stalking. and him following TM was totally legal


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

Only in Obama's America can a chubby Hispanic Man who voted for The Won, be sacrificed to the Gods of the Re-Election Campaign and tried in the court of public opinion as a White Racist who killed someone who looks like the son the President would have had.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Oh brother..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Was told I looked like Jane Powell when I was in school.  When this movie came out I was told I looked like Melanie Griffith.  LOL.  But she did something I would never do - ruined herself with consmetic surgery.






I've also been told I look like that Beverly D'Angelo actress too, so eye of the beholder.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



It's fitting that the prosecution called Zimmerman a liar several times but was caught lying to the jury on numerous occasions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

I would be willing to bet there are plenty of punks itching to bust a cap into someone's ass regardless of the verdict.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > Let us not forget that Zimmerman passed 2 lie detector tests, so most likely his account of the incident is true. Zimm says Martin started taking off quickly before he had even gotten out of his vehicle, got out of the car, not to apprehend Martin but in order to be able to tell the cops where he was. Zimm says he thought he lost him and Martin pops up as he is heading back towards where he was to meet the officers. This is not a manslaughter or murder case if this is all true.
> ...



Imho FAR too much credence is being placed on this story. All we know is where Z's gun was holstered WHILE HE WAS STANDING. Cmon folks--he was knocked and his ass and wrestling all over the ground with MArtin on top of him. The grass was wet and slippery. It's highly unlikely that the holster or Z's pants didn't shift during the scuffle.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Did you people realize that Marilyn Monroe had an IQ of 168?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

And regardless of where the gun was located, Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman, having bashed his head against the pavement and beating him with MMA moves.    I defy ANYONE in that position not to defend him or herself with whatever weapon is at hand.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



In a world driven by profit, however, they are only going to give you a really good, popular free movie now and then because the cable companies want extra profit from selling you a pay per view of your favorite movies.   So most of the free ones offerred are those movies that nobody ever selects from the pay per view menu.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2013)

Noomi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman was truly "standing his ground" and "feared for his life", then why the fuck did he get out of the vehicle and follow Trayvon around on foot?
> ...



hummm, so,  al sharkskins actions caused the death of people at Freddie's Fashion Mart and Yankel Rosenbaum......?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Let me remind you as I did a few days ago: Stalking and following are two different things altogether. Stalking means you are surveilling someone nonstop for no reason whatsoever. Following is non-invasive, as long as you BREAK IT OFF.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Is that what zimmerman told the 911 operator??? If so, please provide the excerpt.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Shall we have a pretend lottery as to when we'll get a verdict?

I think the jury wants to get home at this point and we'll have a verdict at 2:30 pm EDT.


----------



## Wake (Jul 13, 2013)

I've got the feeling GZ will be acquitted. The prosecution has been relying on emotions&#8212;not hard facts&#8212;to convict the man.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



We are cheap. lol--And low end users of technology. I could use the DVD--but on the chance that the delicate balance of the Comcast bundle might be upset--there are times when I just don't. My own issue.
Things seem to be approaching the point when I have to make some sort of changes. 

I'm just sour--I know what is going on. I would love to pour clorox into the minds of those who are doing this to me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Did you people realize that Marilyn Monroe had an IQ of 168?



I was not sure of her IQ.  I knew she was very smart.  When things went south with Fox, I  know she started her own company.  But I think the persona she had created for herself, along with the times she lived in, sunk any chance of her succeeding at it.  Liz Taylor got paid a cool million for Cleopatra, but Marilyn never made anything like that kind of money. 

I saw a show about her a few weeks ago and she apparently worked VERY hard improving herself as an actress and improving her mind, unlike the troll here who uses her pics.  She also studied in a university even though she never finished high school.  

I tend not to look at blondes as 'dumb.'  Suzanne Somers wrote a book of poetry that got my instant respect.  She has also done a lot of codependency work.  But the dumb blonde jokes take their toll.  My beautiful naturally blonde daughter dyed her hair dark because of them.  She just recently went back to her natural color.


----------



## Meister (Jul 13, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



When did they change it from 'ditches for snitches'?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Shall we have a pretend lottery as to when we'll get a verdict?
> 
> I think the jury wants to get home at this point and we'll have a verdict at 2:30 pm EDT.



As I have said, my computer is audio impaired at the moment.  I thought about watching a live soundless feed and extrapolating the verdict from the reactions of people in the courtroom.  LOL


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Wake said:


> I've got the feeling GZ will be acquitted. The prosecution has been relying on emotionsnot hard factsto convict the man.



I'm not so certain. They say one woman is married to an attorney and another has a son that is an attorney. One member had a CCP, another managed a call center of 1200--? all but one have children. 

On and on. Unless someone can clarify that a 'compromise verdict' is really not possible--I am hesitant to speculate. shrug--I suppose one may utilize knowledge of the legal system gained prior to becoming a juror. Manslaughter--up to 30 yrs, etc.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Wake said:


> I've got the feeling GZ will be acquitted. The prosecution has been relying on emotions&#8212;not hard facts&#8212;to convict the man.



The evidence is NOT there to convict.  Gut feelings are great, I learned working in psych.  They can save your life.   But when you go to the master's level, you have to remember your models and theories.  Same with studying the law.  The law can be harsh and many times even unfair.  (My Dean used to say, 'this is not fair school, this is law school') Anytime I climb upon that fence and try to see which way I will fall, there is just something there telling me that nothing is a given in this trial, social factors are at work, and juries as well as judges bend to them. As to verdict, I personally believe GZ acted in self defense, but I can't honestly say that I think a jury will acquit him.  For those reasons, if he is convicted and his case goes up on appeal, I really can't predict that an appellate court, no doubt watching this case with bated breath, will change anything.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



yes--If I could--I would be working on my book as we speak.

O'Mara said he wouldn't mind be remembered for this case--would prefer to be remembered if he receives an acquittal.

As a member of the prosecution I would hope that people could forget my involvement even with a favorable verdict. Sleazy--like hucksters at a carnival--that thought crossed my mind. W.C. Fields--' A sucker born every minute' or something. It takes a good bit to activate my cynical side--but they managed to do that. Aberrant human that I am.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

It's hard to predict what a jury will do.  A jury of women, harder yet.  I've seen juries that have women on them hang because one woman got into a snit with another juror and refused to agree with him.  One time it was a hung jury because one of the women developed a crush on the defense attorney and refused to convict. (they eventually married)  I've had women jurors spend a couple of hours discussing the outfits worn by the attorneys before they came to a decision.

Women are emotional, but there is no way to predict where an emotional decision will lead.   What ever this jury decides, that will be the verdict.  Hopefully everyone, including federal authorities abides by the decision.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the feeling GZ will be acquitted. The prosecution has been relying on emotionsnot hard factsto convict the man.
> ...



One of the jurors was the victim of a violent crime and another is a security guard.  So, who knows.   Much will depend on who emerges as the leader and who they elect as foreman.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It's hard to predict what a jury will do.  A jury of women, harder yet.  I've seen juries that have women on them hang because one woman got into a snit with another juror and refused to agree with him.  One time it was a hung jury because one of the women developed a crush on the defense attorney and refused to convict. (they eventually married)  I've had women jurors spend a couple of hours discussing the outfits worn by the attorneys before they came to a decision.
> 
> Women are emotional, but there is no way to predict where an emotional decision will lead.   What ever this jury decides, that will be the verdict.  Hopefully everyone, including federal authorities abides by the decision.



I saw a plaintiff attorney winking and flirting with the female jurors once. Had his back to the judge. But it didn't work.  Defense prevailed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It's hard to predict what a jury will do.  A jury of women, harder yet.  I've seen juries that have women on them hang because one woman got into a snit with another juror and refused to agree with him.  One time it was a hung jury because one of the women developed a crush on the defense attorney and refused to convict. (they eventually married)  I've had women jurors spend a couple of hours discussing the outfits worn by the attorneys before they came to a decision.
> 
> Women are emotional, but there is no way to predict where an emotional decision will lead.   What ever this jury decides, that will be the verdict.  Hopefully everyone, including federal authorities abides by the decision.



I'm getting really tired of the 'women are emotional' shit.  I am an INTJ on the Meyer's Briggs personality inventory.  Katz, you are pissing me off.



> INTJs spend a lot of time inside their own minds, and may have little interest in the other people's thoughts or feelings. Unless their Feeling side is developed, they may have problems giving other people the level of intimacy that is needed. ....



http://www.personalitypage.com/INTJ.html


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It's hard to predict what a jury will do.  A jury of women, harder yet.  I've seen juries that have women on them hang because one woman got into a snit with another juror and refused to agree with him.  One time it was a hung jury because one of the women developed a crush on the defense attorney and refused to convict. (they eventually married)  I've had women jurors spend a couple of hours discussing the outfits worn by the attorneys before they came to a decision.
> 
> Women are emotional, but there is no way to predict where an emotional decision will lead.   What ever this jury decides, that will be the verdict.  Hopefully everyone, including federal authorities abides by the decision.



How would a jury of 6 men be so different--for argument's sake?

Just go straight to the jury room and hash out a verdict in a couple of hours?

I don't know but I am tired of 'Oooooh--a jury of 6 women'. Look at the judge--some of the women will have that sort of personality. 

jmo.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



In all candor, I was questioning the rationality of the Prosecution putting her on the stand, it felt like they were "throwing the case" when they put her on the stand. Then I realized that she was a material witness. I'm surprised they didn't work with her to make her more "presentable" to the jury.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I selected the former manager of a call center and someone on TV agreed.

Another thought the wife of the attorney or the mother of an attorney--because they asked for a list of evidence. lol--might have been the mother of 6 or 8 children. Organizational skills--Mothers have those.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Did you know that motorcycles have higher IQs than some of their owners?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



What's there to "admit"? Of course a 17 year old has the capability to defend himself physically and inflact damage on his aggressor/opponent who has a few years on him.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

I have for you all the most definitive answer to the question before us:  *Will this jury acquit Zimmerman?*

The answer is --


<<drumroll>> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









maybe.



You heard it here first.












_Disclaimer:  this IS the most definitive answer UNTIL the jury concludes its business and announces its verdict or they get hung. _


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

If it's a hung jury, how long will deliberation go ?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Wait what? Why would the prosecution intentionally try to throw it's own case?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Did you know that motorcycles have higher IQs than some of their owners?



I've got a Benjamin that says mine is half again what yours is.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that motorcycles have higher IQs than some of their owners?
> ...



That could be an IQ of three, though.


----------



## Wake (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> I'm not so certain. They say one woman is married to an attorney and another has a son that is an attorney. One member had a CCP, another managed a call center of 1200--? all but one have children.
> 
> On and on. Unless someone can clarify that a 'compromise verdict' is really not possible--I am hesitant to speculate. shrug--I suppose one may utilize knowledge of the legal system gained prior to becoming a juror. Manslaughter--up to 30 yrs, etc.




Yeah, you're right about that. There's that risk of the jurors convicting GZ based on emotions... but then that'd be an injustice... There's no way to know for sure what's going on in their minds.




Sunshine said:


> The evidence is NOT there to convict.  Gut feelings are great, I learned working in psych.  They can save your life.   But when you go to the master's level, you have to remember your models and theories.  Same with studying the law.  The law can be harsh and many times even unfair.  (My Dean used to say, 'this is not fair school, this is law school') Anytime I climb upon that fence and try to see which way I will fall, there is just something there telling me that nothing is a given in this trial, social factors are at work, and juries as well as judges bend to them. As to verdict, I personally believe GZ acted in self defense, but I can't honestly say that I think a jury will acquit him.  For those reasons, if he is convicted and his case goes up on appeal, I really can't predict that an appellate court, no doubt watching this case with bated breath, will change anything.



Hm, I see.

It's really something, isn't it?

An adherence to the law... clashing against emotions and/or feelings of right and wrong. What does it say about onlookers like us who agree more with the law here (in support of GZ), and those who defy what the law says in support of feelings of right and wrong (in support of Edward Snowden)?

The construct of the law clashes with morality and emotions. Sometimes the law is "right." Othertimes morals or emotion are.

Whatever it is, it's riveting to watch a triala serious debatelike this unfold live on TV.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Juries are a crap shoot... time for attorney war story

I had one case where the jury was only required to render a decision upon one specific issue; to wit, whether the defendant had signed a particular document or not.

1.) Defendants grandson testified that defendant signed it in his presence.
2.) The signature was notarized and the notary testified that the defendant signed it in his  presence
3.) My expert witness testified that defendant signed it
4.) Defendant's expert witness testified that it was defendants signature
5.) Defendant testified that it looked like her signature, but she could not remember signing it.

Jury deliberated 4 hours before deciding 10-2 that it was defendants signature.

Moral of the story, never try a case against grandma in front of a jury.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Well, if you saw the movie named "The Call" , you can see that they actually are an "authority" of sorts......................
The Call (2013 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







psyche!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I would never shut up when a scumbag cocksucker like you tells me to, you pin dick fly fucker.

And of course I do know who initiated the physical altercation.

Beyond ANY doubt it WAS TM, you idiot.

Physical evidence confirms it.

The non gun shot wound injuries were entirely on the VICTIM of the assault, Mr. Zimmerman.  

See, unbeknownst to retards like you, *it is quite possible (it's actually simple) to use physical evidence to piece together what HAD to have happened.  Here, the physical evidence leaves zero room for doubt.*  TM assaulted GZ and GZ did NOT assault TM until he fired in what is clearly self defense.  

Now, go suck another bag of syphilitic cocks, you pitiable loser moron asshole.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

If it's a hung jury, will the state retry ?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Wake said:


> I've got the feeling GZ will be acquitted. The prosecution has been relying on emotionsnot hard factsto convict the man.



We'll see.  Not all women can be defined as emotional in situations like this in fact, they don't want people to see them that way so they may try hard to lean the other way.  It was a tragic event and there are certain facts that lean toward convicting Georgie so we'll see. 

Love all the speculation here though.  We should call it the Nancy Grace thread.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> If it's a hung jury, will the state retry ?



Of course. Tax payer funding is a bottomless pit if CNN can sell enough advertising.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> If it's a hung jury, will the state retry ?



It would be a disaster if they retry. The prosecution has already been caught withholding evidence from the defense, and on top of other things Judge Debra Nelson has proven she is biased and corrupt. She fired Ben Kruidbos for blowing the whistle on hers and De La Rionda's antics in the pre-trial hearings.

But I wonder why double jeopardy doesn't apply here...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to predict what a jury will do.  A jury of women, harder yet.  I've seen juries that have women on them hang because one woman got into a snit with another juror and refused to agree with him.  One time it was a hung jury because one of the women developed a crush on the defense attorney and refused to convict. (they eventually married)  I've had women jurors spend a couple of hours discussing the outfits worn by the attorneys before they came to a decision.
> ...



You beat me to this.

BS on the women and emotional decisions crap.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



Were Martin's fingerprints on that "tool"?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Wake said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so certain. They say one woman is married to an attorney and another has a son that is an attorney. One member had a CCP, another managed a call center of 1200--? all but one have children.
> ...



The prediction is that they will reach a unanimous verdict. I suppose--I need to take my head off and clear it out--I don't know about the jurors. 

Since I wasn't sequestered--so outraged over the perceived egregrious mistakes of the prosecution that it is difficult to really consider what they said.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Juries are a crap shoot... time for attorney war story
> 
> I had one case where the jury was only required to render a decision upon one specific issue; to wit, whether the defendant had signed a particular document or not.
> 
> ...



Holy man!  Wow.

The jury did not convict baby killer of the agg child abuse charge - by her own lie - she left the baby at the bottom of the stairs at an apt complex.  WHO DOES THAT?  You take the baby in with all the baby stuff and get the baby settled, then you leave, you don't leave them at the bottom of the stairs.  The state didn't prove their case, but no child abuse? 

POOF!  Baby disappears at the "bottom of the stairs", by her own words, that's should have been a conviction on that charge.

I'm not speculating this decision, it's a total crapshoot.  I'm just here to make up the Disney pedicure stories.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman only saw a 'suspect' because he racially profiled Trayvon.  Zimmerman was stalking and harrassing Trayvon.  Which is against the law. If people were to read this link honestly, and applied it to themselves, if they were able to put themselves in Trayvon's shoes, an innocent, unarmed individual minding his own business, they would see that he, Trayvon, was in the position of being stalked and harrassed, of being put in fear of his own safety, and that what Zimmerman did, especially as he did not identify himself and his role in the neighborhood watch,  was to cause Trayvon to fear for his own safety, and, Zimmerman was breaking the law by stalking and harrassing an innocent civilian who was minding his own business in a place he had every right to be and doing what he had every right to do. If people could put themselves in Trayvon's place, they would see that.  But so many can't either because they are racists or they are so pro-gun they need to support what Zimmerman did against all other reasoning.  If  they tables were turned and you gun-toters were being stalked at night by an unknown person, you'd be pulling out your gun and blowing Zimmerman away instead of the other way around.  But you'll never admit that.
> ...



LOL, is that what zimmerman told the 911 operator?


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman would have helped himself by being more contrite, more empathetic, more interested in what was going on in the courtroom, rather than sitting like a lump.  He also could have lost weight and gotten a deeper tan....rather than look like a fat white lump...


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



You don't understand conservative logic.  Zimmerman had a right to defend himself.  Martin did not.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz says the prosecutors in the George Zimmerman murder trial should be charged with "prosecutorial misconduct" for suggesting the defendant planned the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin.

"That is something no prosecutor should be allowed to get away with  to make up a story from whole cloth," Dershowitz told "The Steve Malzberg Show" on Newsmax TV.

"These prosecutors should be disbarred. They have acted absolutely irresponsibly in an utterly un-American fashion."

Dershowitz: Zimmerman Prosecutors 'Should Be Disbarred'


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Martin had a right to beat the shit out of Zimmerman, but Zimmerman wasn't allowed to defend himself.

Liberal logic folks.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Would a prudent person who is armed then continue his pursuit by eventually leaving the safety of his vehicle to do so?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz says the prosecutors in the George Zimmerman murder trial should be charged with "prosecutorial misconduct" for suggesting the defendant planned the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> "That is something no prosecutor should be allowed to get away with  to make up a story from whole cloth," Dershowitz told "The Steve Malzberg Show" on Newsmax TV.
> 
> ...



With all the misconduct abound, and there's been a lot of it, I don't know who will file the complaint that gets anything done about it.

That's the problem.  Unless it goes to DCA on a guilty and they review it or someone files with the FL bar - I don't know where the relief would come from.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



well he was a liberal so common sense isn't second nature to him


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Wake said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so certain. They say one woman is married to an attorney and another has a son that is an attorney. One member had a CCP, another managed a call center of 1200--? all but one have children.
> ...



Yep.  Almost, I won't say all, but almost every one of our leftist friends are wanting a guilty verdict.   And that HAS to be based on emotion--they don't like him, they don't like that he is a 'white guy' who killed a black guy, they assume he is racist, that he acted vindictively out of racist hatred, a wanna be vigilante cop who acted like all vigilante wanna be cops act, yadda yadda.   And that--a purely emotional response--is what drives them as there as simply no facts in evidence to support a conviction.   Almost all of the prosecution's case was built on emotion.   Is it any coincidence that the now infamous mannequin the prosecution brought in was black?

In my opinion, most, not all but most, leftists are not abstract or objective thinkers but are motivated almost entirely by how they _feel_ about something and don't want that emotional response challenged by facts.

So now the question is, are any jurors people driven and motivated by emotion?  In which case we could have a hung jury.  Or are they people who are able to set aside feelings and are willing to focus on the facts?  If so, we will almost certainly have an acquittal.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That isn't only liberal logic.  That is race logic.  It's been race logic ever since Bernie Goetz.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

now they are polling victims/families of victims of the Boston bombing to determine if they would prefer the death penalty.

taking a deep breath

this is how we do things now---fine. that's great. So GZ's sentence if it can be compared to Tsarnaev's will be much harsher?

I am not thinking very well. Random thoughts.

~~~
and I have been typing O'Mara for days--just saw on HLN scrawl--'O'Meara'.

kindly clarify --I just don't want to check.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> I have a question for the TM supporters.
> 
> If TM was 20 yrs old, would your opinion change ?



Take age and race out of the situation and I would still feel the same.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > a quick google search brought this up.
> ...




Further hampering help to those in need when it's time. wasted tax dollars.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That's how fucking crazy these idiots are.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> lilburnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for the TM supporters.
> ...



I smell a heavy dose of b******* about the race


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Alan Dershowitz was an advisor to the defense team for the OJ trial so who gives a shit what he says.

Besides you're drawing from some interview on Newsmax.  Strike two.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz says the prosecutors in the George Zimmerman murder trial should be charged with "prosecutorial misconduct" for suggesting the defendant planned the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin.
> ...


I would bet that West and O'Mara are writing their briefs as we speak. I'm thinking firing the IT guy will make this BIG news. I submitted the link to Drudge. Hopefully it will get play.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

Cookie said:


> I once had a dispatcher tell me to remain on the phone with her or else she wouldn't send a fire truck ... despite the fact that I was inside the burning building and on a phone that would disconnect if I moved outside.
> 
> Dispatchers aren't on the scene and thus don't really know what is going on. In the hierarchy of command control, the people on the scene always trump people who aren't.



This is the kinda shit I'm talking about. WHY are they needed if they are just going to muck up the process of rendering aid. You'd think they'd just send the Police and ask all the resume questions at a later time. they already have your telephone number and address on file soon as you call them so it's no need for them to ask all those damn questions and stall out the help.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Yes, if you are calling them then you should follow their advice.
> 
> Do you have a point?



That is the point. thanks for playing. but some don't think it's necessary to "follow" their advice at all. as noted by the current replies. #Vigilante is the way of today.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Who was stalking whom?  Martin was being stalked by Zimmerman.  Therefore, it was Martin who had good cause to fear for his life from an unknown and unidentified man in the dark.  And why would Zimmerman fear for his life anyway when he was the one who had a gun?

No, in the conservative world where Bizzaro logic rules, a man with a gun can stalk someone in the dark, provoke a confrontation without identifying himself even though no crime had been reported in the area, and then kill someone and claim self-defense. And the conservative media hoists the killer on their shoulders as some kind of hero of 2nd Amendment rights.

Like I said, it's Bizzaro World logic.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I remember stories from 911 where people who came down to the lobby trying to leave were told by the security people to go back up to their floors...
> 
> Well you might as well guess what happened then.
> 
> *I don't think 911 dispatchers have the authority to tell someone anything other then maybe relay communications from the police*.



and in most cases they don't even do that well. so why are we calling them to begin with is the question?

It's obvious calling them didn't serve Zimmerman well because he still took the law into his own hands.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Hate this hypocrisy in the media!  Out of one side of their mouth they speak of maintaining calm in the wake of the verdict, and out of the other side they give reasons for the public to be incensed.  

Reporters ceased, long ago, being reporters of news and opted instead to become the news.  There is no more objective journalism but there is a hell of a lot of "personalities."  It's a difficult task to report just the facts without interjecting your own spin.  It's a shame that is no longer rewarded but has been replaced by the ability to bring in ratings and damn the truth.

In this case, all I see are reporters reporting about the "world is watching", "tensions are high", etc. etc.  I don't see evidence of that and their repeating it seems to border on inciting it.  The trial has been held and the jury is deliberating.  Wasn't that what the protests were all about last year?  Let the chips fall where they may.  

And after all the evidence the general public has seen about TM, can't we all agree that he played a part, a large part in my opinion, but he played a part in his own demise.  There should be no reason whatsoever to "riot" or create a disturbance given all we now know about what really went down.  Anyone who thinks a violent reaction is warranted under any circumstances is truly ignorant.  Message to the media:  Just Stop.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I didn't state that. I said that it felt like that because her present-ability as a witness was bad.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Something needs to go *BANG*.  That this level of what's the word... corruption- ? - could go unchecked and it can all just be forgotten is a bad thing.  It's an anti-American thing.


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

ba1614 said:


> I'd use my own common sense and if what they told me to do made sense I would, and if what they told me put myself or family in danger then no, I will not.



This is the rational thinking to use. but it's not working in today's world.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Did anybody miss me?  My dsl modem broke.  I just got my new one you lucky dogs.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I have been sitting here reading everyone's thoughts on this case. Some of the things said have struck me as funny. This is a very sad case. This is a loos loos case. no matter what the verdict comes back at is going to make people very upset. I have seen so many hateful things said from both sides of the street. I find it very sad on the types of names that have been used that I personally find offensive. I wish there was a way to take some of the names that have been used and make them unusable. I feel there is no just cause to use the names that have been used even as a descriptive of a persons color weather meant in a nice way in a greeting. To me it is like nails on a chalk board.
Ok sorry for the rant I just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Alan Dershowitz was an advisor to the defense team for the OJ trial so who gives a shit what he says.
> 
> Besides you're drawing from some interview on Newsmax.  Strike two.



Alan Dershowitz... former National Board member of the ACLU, Harvard Constitutional Law Professor and famed appellate attorney and you dismiss him because he was an advisor to a defense team which successfully defended someone most people think was guilty?

I suppose you also denigrate Bill Gates' computer software expertise because he is rich and successful?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Must I keep reminding you brain dead liberals that there's a difference between stalking and following? Martin was lying in wait, he had 4 minutes to get home. Guess what? He chose to act macho instead.

Your rant is tl;dr.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, if you are calling them then you should follow their advice.
> ...



So, you are just asking a random question then?

I call bull shit.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



So are you stating this it was stupid for him to leave his vehicle to continue the pursuit?


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...


You ignorant mother fucker... LOTS of places use DISPATCHERS! Cab companies, cement companies, construction companies, it's the easiest way, to have a centralized unit take and dispatch calls, information, but that does NOT mean that they have ANY sort of AUTHORITY. What fucking part about that escapes that PEBBLE brain of your's inside that BUBBLE HEAD?

For God sake boy, GET A FUCKING CLUE!


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I remember stories from 911 where people who came down to the lobby trying to leave were told by the security people to go back up to their floors...
> ...



Took the law into his own hands?

that's an ignorant statement. what law did he take into his own hands?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Goetz didn't follow those guys, they tried to rob his ass and he defended himself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

I see liberals this way, and being from the south, this is a damn good way of looking at it:

If you play with a puppy hell lick your mouth; if you play with a child hell make you cry. 

Don't play with liberals, they'll make you cry.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Hindsite is always 20/20


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have been sitting here reading everyone's thoughts on this case. Some of the things said have struck me as funny. This is a very sad case. This is a loos loos case. no matter what the verdict comes back at is going to make people very upset. I have seen so many hateful things said from both sides of the street. I find it very sad on the types of names that have been used that I personally find offensive. I wish there was a way to take some of the names that have been used and make them unusable. I feel there is no just cause to use the names that have been used even as a descriptive of a persons color weather meant in a nice way in a greeting. To me it is like nails on a chalk board.
> Ok sorry for the rant I just needed to get this off my chest.



Yeah,. there does not seem to be any middle on this case.

I think we will get a hung jury on this trial.

Two of the jurors were crying during Guy's closing.

If Zimmerman get acquired then we must change the laws about self defense and killing witnesses.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > lilburnjoe said:
> ...



Maybe it's coming from your own house.................  I care about right and wrong .


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd use my own common sense and if what they told me to do made sense I would, and if what they told me put myself or family in danger then no, I will not.
> ...





PredFan said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No, I asked ONE question. pay attention and vote. keep the stupid comments out of this.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

If the jurors were crying during Guy's closing, it was because they were at the end of their rope out of sheer unbearable boredom.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

anyone here in the state of mind, saying to themselves: you know, OJ walked away, Casey Anthony Walked Away, and its not as if George Zimmerman chloriphormed a child, its not as if George Zimmerman walked into a home and pulled an Anthony Perkins on a young couple,,,,right?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Zimmerman was truly "standing his ground" and "feared for his life", then why the fuck did he get out of the vehicle and follow Trayvon around on foot?
> 
> Couldn't he have stayed in the vehicle after calling 911?  Especially, when, as the defense claimed, he was out of shape and unable to fight?
> 
> ...




Hey moron, the guilty vs innocent TM thread is that way=======>


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Juries are a crap shoot... time for attorney war story
> 
> I had one case where the jury was only required to render a decision upon one specific issue; to wit, whether the defendant had signed a particular document or not.
> 
> ...



No war stories as I never practiced, but I learned in law school and working as an NP in a couple of prisons that I NEVER want a jury trial for anything.  I believe I can convince a nice southern judge in a bench trial far more easily than I could a jury.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



If Martin was afraid, so afraid, he could have gone home, he could have called the police, he could have called his Dad and said "Some creepy ass cracker is following me, do you know what's going on?"

Martin wasn't afraid.  He thought of himself as a tough guy.  He had a number of street fights under his belt and he thought he could take this guy down.   He chose wrong.  He did not expect that someone he encountered would be armed.  

In a rational world, every thug would have to assume that every person they intend to attack is armed.   It's up to the George Zimmerman's of the world to make that happen.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Zimmerman should get an award for saving the taxpayers a shitload of money in welfare payments that Trayvon would most certainly have received.  We owe GZ a big thank you.



This. ^^^


----------



## 4Horsemen (Jul 13, 2013)

PredFan said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...




Are you THAT dumb?  He thought TM was a criminal so obviously he took the law into his own hands when he tried to stop a "criminal in progress" so to speak. but that's for the TMZ threads not this one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Did anybody miss me?  My dsl modem broke.  I just got my new one you lucky dogs.



Who are you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...



Are you watching Fancy Grapes again?  No one was crying during Guy's closing except us because of the pain of poking our eardrums out.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hate this hypocrisy in the media!  Out of one side of their mouth they speak of maintaining calm in the wake of the verdict, and out of the other side they give reasons for the public to be incensed.
> 
> Reporters ceased, long ago, being reporters of news and opted instead to become the news.  There is no more objective journalism but there is a hell of a lot of "personalities."  It's a difficult task to report just the facts without interjecting your own spin.  It's a shame that is no longer rewarded but has been replaced by the ability to bring in ratings and damn the truth.
> 
> ...



another good post. Everything that I have wanted to say.

I don't want to riot but as I think of all that went wrong from the start in this case-I want justice, too. Others have indicated that there are channels--that will have to suffice. 

It is not a good thing to contemplate that this goes all the way to the top. ie-'The Pelican Brief'--that was shown last weekend, during the Julia Roberts film festival.

I just can't evaluate how things 'are' in Sanford, FL--or that specific community. My area is very aware of people who might be up to no good and we will continue. Once I pulled out of some gridlock traffic and was just waiting in my car--middleaged, Caucasian woman--it was about time for school to let out--someone asked me to move along and I did. Another time I was walking my dog and got tired--we sat on the curb for a few minutes, perhaps too long and a homeowner suggested I move along. 

Let a verdict be reached and god bless us all--or Higher Power bless us all. 

I'm certain Charles Dickens has some good quotes for such occasions. I should google for some good quotes.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


I see it legal in the context of the watch program, and just as the dispatcher had suggested to Zimmerman when said "are you following him(?)", and GZ said yes, then next the dispatcher said "that we don't need you to do that sir".   Now (imho) this was being said mainly for GZ's own protection in the situation, and in which GZ complied with afterwards when said OK. 

The dispatcher with the assumption of course that GZ is the good guy for making the call in the first place, was worried about his safety when told him we don't need you to do that sir (follow Martin in the dark), otherwise instead of the dispatcher sighting some kind of law to GZ to not follow Martin because of that law, otherwise if he was saying this because of a law, then GZ would be breaking that law. This is what some would want it to appear as to be the case in all of this when the dispatcher said this to GZ " we don't need you to follow him sir", as it being based on some law in which he was using when said this. 

So now it is the detractors opinion that the dispatcher at this point is now looking upon GZ as an iffy player who is breaking the law in the situation, instead of the dispatcher looking out for his safety in which was what the dispatch was doing all along when said this. 

Now if he would have ignored the dispatcher telling him " we don't need you to do that sir", otherwise with silence, and the law would have shown up with Martin dead, and Zimmerman alive as the person who shot Martin dead, then Zimmerman would have a serious problem on his hands, but the fact that Martin replied to the dispatcher in compliance with the dispatchers alarming assessment of the situation, by him telling him that suggestion for his safety, places Zimmerman in a much better position for what would be found next in conjunction with everything that happened in testimony there of afterwards, because it makes sense as to how Zimmerman could have found himself facing an escalating situation after surveying the supposed suspect Martin that night, and Martin now knowing that he was being surveyed or looked upon by Zimmerman in a way in which he did not understand, so it became next a situation of grave confusion between the two, where as in the coming together of this confusion it unfortunately turns deadly within the dark of a stormy night for one of the people involved.  

Now did Martin feel that he could take Zimmerman, for whom was following or surveying him in which he did not like, so he confronts Zimmerman in the thinking I am going to kick this creepy ass crackers butt for following me, but not knowing that the creepy ass cracker also had a gun because he was part of a neighborhood watch program ? If this is what Martin did or thought, then it should become a lesson learned by all in the future, that you don't come to a fight armed with nothing but your fist, when you ain't sure who this creepy ass cracker is in the fist place, and so if you could get yourself to safety and report that a creepy ass cracker was following you in the dark for no good reason, wouldn't that have been the best solution for Martin in the situation in hindsight now ?  I have taken on some situations in my time in a foolish manor, and I was just fortunate that the one I was taking on did not have a gun, or I wouldn't be here today.

So what it comes down to, is if Zimmerman was within his legal right to survey the neighborhood under the watch program, and if he was within his legal means to be doing it in the way in which he was doing it, then he is in the clear, other than the fact of sadly allowing himself to be placed into a situation where a young man is dead now, and all because of his possible mistakes that were made upon his possible miss-identifying of Martin as a possible suspect in the problems that have been going on in the neighborhood lately in which are not proven he was linked to, and then Martin just being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Sadly it all added to the confusion due to the time of night that it was, the conditions of the night, the setting, the wearing of clothes that appear suspect, the walking and acting strangely that Zimmerman noticed as a watchman based on his supposed training I'm guessing, thus creating the perfect storm of confusion in which could even place a seasoned police officer in the same boat of miss-identifying a potential suspect in such a case, where as such conditions would make the police officer want to question the suspect as to where he is going maybe, and why he is out walking in such horrid conditions in a neighborhood plagued with crime ? It appears that what we have is the perfect storm of confusion in this whole tragic situation, and in such a situation people must know to keep their heads calm cool and collected or face the same possible results again and again, just as these types of scenarios sadly play out all over this nation in confusion there of, but it takes all to learn and keep themselves safe, and ultimately out of these perfect storms regardless of who it is that we may encounter or are dealing with at anytime in our lives.

Stay safe everybody and learn or educate yourselves, it is the only way forward in life.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 13, 2013)

I recently had a case involving the following: Two cars got into a road rage incident, i.e.,  cutting each other off, finger flashing, shouting, etc.  One of the drivers called 911 while the chase continued.  He told the 911 operator that he was being chased, that he was headed home and that he intended to go into his house and get his shotgun as soon as he got home.

The 911 operator did NOT tell him to to do that.  Instead, she just kept questioning him about the description of the other car, their location, etc.

The guy went home (followed all the way by the other car), went into his house and came out with his shotgun as the other car was pulling up, into his driveway.  The other driver stormed up to him, words were exchanged and shotgun guy (hereafter, SG) told the other guy (hereafter, OG)  to leave.  OG got into his car.  SG's family members had come out of the house also.  SG's mother was standing in front of other guy's car.  SG later told police that the reason he fired a shotgun blast into the front portion of OG's car was that he thought OG was trying to drive his car into SG's mother.  This was stoutly denied by OG, who told police, "this guy just capped off a shotgun round at me as I was trying to back out of the driveway; I never tried to drive my car forward."

The point of all this is, that the 911 operator obviously SHOULD have told SG NOT to go home and get his shotgun.  This omission on the part of the 911 operator is probably going to result in her being fired.  Consider this: what if, instead of merely blasting out the front of OG's car, SG had blown OG's head off?  What would have been the liability, if any, of the police department employing the 911 operator for her failure to order SG not to go home and get his shotgun?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 13, 2013)

Easiest question of the year; manslaughter.
An all woman jury with 5 mothers on it. Prosecutors emphasized that the jury should decide with their heart. Logic doesn't enter into it.
Women are sops for emotional pleading.
Manslaughter.......case closed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I predict they will march out of the jury room, stand on their heads, and shit in their watch pockets.  That's about what I think of all the talking heads' predictions. 

One of them just said that Zimmerman is a killer and will be back before the court.  Jeeze, I HOPE he IS suing their lying, malicious asses for defamation.

This country exists so we would not have to fear the government.  NOW we have to fear the media.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

It will take someone with balls to find him not guilty...


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know....................if someone were to follow me around for as long as GZ did to TM, I'd probably turn around and kick their ass as well.
> 
> GZ instigated it by stalking TM.  If GZ is so innocent and was worried about his safety, why did he leave his vehicle to chase down TM?



Then essentially, you are saying that GZ should be acquitted, because if TM turned and attacked GZ with the intention of kicking GZ's ass, GZ had every right to protect his own life.  You are saying that you would have done exactly what the defense is claiming TM did.  I would say, seeing as how I have always felt you were a reasonable person, that there remains reasonable doubt as to who was the aggressor and that in my opinion leads to an acquittal.

I have not been able to watch the trial, but it seems to me that any reasonable person understands that we have the right to defend ourselves.  If TM attacked GZ, then I would have to side with the defense.  Personally, I think GZ was partially at fault because he needlessly followed TM, but he had the right to defend himself when attacked.  He should have backed off and let the police handle the threat.  That does not mean he actually expected a confrontation.

Immie


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There's a difference between stalking and following?  I would agree with that statement only if the person behind someone is merely walking in the same direction because both people are on the same sidewalk.  That happens on the street everyday in every city and town in America.  But when a person is specifically following another person and not simple walking in the same direction, he's stalking the person.  Stalking, in and of itself, is threatening.

If and when Zimmerman is convicted, maybe based on his civilian experience as a member of the Neighborhood Defense Force, he'll be made a trustee with all the rights and privileges therein.

And speaking of which, Zimmerman was a member of neighborhood WATCH, not neighborhood STALK!


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



Here's what the Zimmerman haters saw of your post:

"Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah *gun* blah blah blah blah blah blah  *Martin* blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz says the prosecutors in the George Zimmerman murder trial should be charged with "prosecutorial misconduct" for suggesting the defendant planned the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> "That is something no prosecutor should be allowed to get away with  to make up a story from whole cloth," Dershowitz told "The Steve Malzberg Show" on Newsmax TV.
> 
> ...



I'm absolutely positive they would rather face the Bar than the angry black mob.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


It's a unified white thing in some of these peoples minds,  you ought to know that by now.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Easiest question of the year; manslaughter.
> An all woman jury with 5 mothers on it. Prosecutors emphasized that the jury should decide with their heart. Logic doesn't enter into it.
> Women are sops for emotional pleading.
> Manslaughter.......case closed.



Nail head...hammer....bam!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

This is mean but here's some justice - the jury hangs, it flips back to the state to retry or drop the charges and let them take the fall for it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Yes, following and stalking are two different things. I have been a personal witness to a stalking. A stalker always follows you no matter where you are or where you go. Following itself is not illegal, since you intend to break off your pursuit.

Stalking = harassment and intimidation

Following = out of curiosity without criminal intent.

Once again, the rest of your rant is tl;dr.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

and not one peep from Obama today? telling his Panthers to keep their cool if Zimmerman walks? only because we are going into the Mid-Term Election season?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Abstract thinking is not a function of intelligence.  I test every patient I get for their ability to abstract.  There have been PhD's who were concrete, and borderline intellectual functioning who could abstract.   Every now and then I would get someone who would interpret my questions both abstractly and concretely, and some who just wanted to know the 'right' answer.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LockeJaw said:
> ...



TM's leg was between GZ's hand and where his gun was according to GZ's alleged account of what happened. GZ alleged that TM was pounding his head into the pavement while reaching for the gun at the same time. GZ claimed he was screaming for help while TM had his hands over his mouth. TM would have to be an octopus to do everything that GZ alleged was happening during the altercation.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Regarding abstract thinking:  I went to a seminar once where one of the presenters, an PhD, said that he is naturally a concrete thinker, but that through the use of multiple tools has helped himself be able to think more abstractly.  I have noticed in my practice it is people who have gone to Sunday school who are the abstract thinkers.  They have been taught the Christian 'parables' and what they mean.  So they can apply that skill in other area.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> now they are polling victims/families of victims of the Boston bombing to determine if they would prefer the death penalty.
> 
> taking a deep breath
> 
> ...



O'Meara is an athlete.  O'Mara is the Zimmerman defense attorney.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever the verdict, I hope that ends it and the madness stops.
> ...



Oops.  I'm having an attention span issue. lol

Ummmm.  No.  I can't see the forest through the trees right now.  Can we please not make it an emotional one?  I'm fn tired and I need to do some work bad.

Jodi DP hearing is the 16th I think to set the next DP date.

When is Castro going up?  He's slapped with THREE HUNDRED AND TWENTY  NINE COUNTS! and pled not guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



We haven't been in the same thread - you caught that huh?  Sheesh.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Hate this hypocrisy in the media!  Out of one side of their mouth they speak of maintaining calm in the wake of the verdict, and out of the other side they give reasons for the public to be incensed.
> 
> Reporters ceased, long ago, being reporters of news and opted instead to become the news.  There is no more objective journalism but there is a hell of a lot of "personalities."  It's a difficult task to report just the facts without interjecting your own spin.  It's a shame that is no longer rewarded but has been replaced by the ability to bring in ratings and damn the truth.
> 
> ...



I don't think the world is watching.  I don't think the world gives a shit.  I think most parents here are out watching their kids play  T ball.

Here is the link for the China Daily.  Anyone who can find the name Zimmerman in it wins the cyber dollar!

Beijing News


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Her campaign manager is on the RNC - this is an R state issue, although I wish it wasn't, every state player is R.  Did you read my B / C post this morning?   I think this was a D national game and it was over PC'ed by the state R's.  So what we've got is a f'ed up government as a whole.

Also Z is registered D.

So much for that whole "guns and R's" lib argument.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation. 

Thanks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and not one peep from Obama today? telling his Panthers to keep their cool if Zimmerman walks? only because we are going into the Mid-Term Election season?



His panthers? 

Man, you are a dick.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> It will take someone with balls to find him not guilty...



Most think this case is about race. While they were looking the wrong way, when all is said and done, it is actually more about gender.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Dershowitz was an advisor to the defense team for the OJ trial so who gives a shit what he says.
> ...



You caught on to that troll in record time, with all those pics of a smart person as her avatar notwithstanding..


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


And you are just a political hack. where as you only hold one logic, and that logic is messed up and I think you know it by now or do you ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> If the jurors were crying during Guy's closing, it was because they were at the end of their rope out of sheer unbearable boredom.



Did they show the jury?  Seems to me the cameras were facing in the other direction.  The defendant faces the jury, and we sure saw a lot of Zimmerman shots.


----------



## Duped (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Following is not stalking - following is not against the law. GZ did not fear for his life until TM brokes his nose, and started slamming his head into the concrete. It was very dark - TM was very dark - inscrutable. Tm had 4, minutes to vacate the area, instead he decided to lie, and wait for GZ totally cocealed where he could spring on GZ, and beat the life out of him.

TM broke the law when he assaulted zimmerman; no illegal act was perpetrated until then.
GZ killed in self defense; not before. GZ did what any one in his shoes would have done if they were concerned with self preservation. His gun was used for the purpose for which it was made.

You liberals take the politically expedient view on everything. Your insane ideology makes you dangerous. You do not have the ability to rationalize from a objective viewpoint. 
Your post is as about as stupid as I have ever read.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Yes, and a big one. Z was not stalking and following T was legal.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is mean but here's some justice - the jury hangs, it flips back to the state to retry or drop the charges and let them take the fall for it.



The 'state' is going to do what the angry mob wants.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Only one HUGE problem with your scenario, Mustang...the timeline doesn't add up.  Martin runs away from the man who's watching him...running from the T area and ending up near the condo at which he was staying.  We have that from Rachel Jenteal's testimony.  That's when he calls Zimmerman a "creepy assed Cracker" while talking to Jenteal on the phone.  At that point Zimmerman is being told by the Police dispatcher not to follow the suspect...to which he responds "OK".  Zimmerman is now walking back to the SUV telling the Police where to meet him.  He's not "stalking" anyone.  He doesn't know where Trayvon Martin is.

So how does Martin get back to the T area...a full hundred and twenty yards from the condo?  There's only one way that happens...and that's if Martin makes a conscious decision to retrace his steps.  He's safe.  He's at the condo and the "creepy assed Cracker" is more than a football field away.  So explain to me how it's STILL George Zimmerman's fault that a physical confrontation takes place?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is mean but here's some justice - the jury hangs, it flips back to the state to retry or drop the charges and let them take the fall for it.
> ...



retry - ?

Different judge on rotation, different mojo comes out.  And lotsa more money.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like one of you nutters* to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation.* You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> 
> Thanks.



It does not matter.

What matter is - was Z fearing for his life at the moment when he killed T. 
The evidence presented states - yes, he was. Therefore, according to FLORIDA LAW his use of deadly weapon in self-defense was justified.

who started what and why is irrelevant.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I think they would break the state of Florida to please that angry mob.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

If we have to do this again, ummmm.  No.

They won't bring charges again - let them take the fall.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Alan Dershowitz was an advisor to the defense team for the OJ trial so who gives a shit what he says.



Riiiight...We can't use past success as a measure of one's one credibility.  Why what would be  crazy...





> Besides you're drawing from some interview on Newsmax.  Strike two.



But it would okay if the interview took place on MSNBC???

Again,


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> 
> Thanks.



Martin walked back to Zimmerman.

Martin approached him suddenly out of the pitch dark

Martin's words are confrontational.  "You got a problem?"

Martin has Zero damage to his body other than the gun shot wound

Zimmerman's nose was struck.

Hard to see how that ISN'T Trayvon Martin's fault.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Regarding abstract thinking:  I went to a seminar once where one of the presenters, an PhD, said that he is naturally a concrete thinker, but that through the use of multiple tools has helped himself be able to think more abstractly.  I have noticed in my practice it is people who have gone to Sunday school who are the abstract thinkers.  They have been taught the Christian 'parables' and what they mean.  So they can apply that skill in other area.



I don't know about that as I have found conservatives in general are good at concrete, abstract, objective, and subjective thinking; however it is well known that many conservatives are also Christians so maybe Sunday school does have a bearing on it.  However, I know many Christians who are passionate liberals and, though they grew up in Sunday School, still don't do well with abstract analysis and won't consider anything concrete or objective apart from how they _feel_ about it including what is and is not politiically correct.

Example:  We aren't supposed to consider any downside or long term ramifications to illegal immigration but a true Christian attitude is to understand that the people coming across the border are simply wanting a better life for themselves and their families and they are God's children too and we should accept and love them and make room for them.  Discussion of the downside for the illegals is not acceptable and must be shouted down, yadda yadda.

I know many conservatives, however, who are agnostic or Atheist and didn't grow up in Bible class who are able to avoid the fuzzy feeling syndrone and see the whole big picture.   For that reason I don't know if we can give Bible stories the credit.    (But then I think I can reason abstract principles, lol.)

Anyhow, extrapolating that to this incredible Zimmerman trial, we should have known what was coming when the initial leftist media reports defined Zimmerman as a "white Hispanic."  Have you EVER seen such a designation used on anybody before?  Ever?   That told you from the get go that he would be branded guilty and Trayvon Martin as the innocent victim of racism.   There didn't have to be a shred of proof about that.  In the liberal world that is the scenario that 'feels' right and therefore it must be made true.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That scenario sucks Sunshine ;-)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Dershowitz was an advisor to the defense team for the OJ trial so who gives a shit what he says.
> ...



Sarass is just like a worm in hot ashes.  She won't rest until she has a front row seat at Zimmerman's execution so she can smell the burning flesh.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

in your lifetime, have u ever known of an incident where two guys are in battle and the one who is the superior,{pretty much kicking the other's butt} is screaming for help?


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

What did the ladies have for lunch?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

In case you haven't been paying attention during this trial, Lone...it's quite obvious that George Zimmerman isn't a physical person.  He's been taking a martial arts class for a year and he's so unskilled that the instructor won't let him get in the ring to spar.  But you think THAT guy is out looking to start a fight in the middle of the night?  My belief is that if George Zimmerman had seen Trayvon Martin coming towards him...he would have turned and run for his truck.  I don't see any evidence at all that he ever wanted to confront the man he was following.  I see evidence that he wanted to keep him in view until the Police arrived.  If you think I'm wrong then show me all of the OTHER instances where Zimmerman called the Police as part of his Neighborhood Watch duties...*and then physically confronted the person or persons he suspected!*


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

You can't because it never happened!  But NOW...you want me to believe that suddenly George Zimmerman transforms into a guy with brass balls.  It doesn't make sense!


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> 
> Thanks.


It's proven I guess in the fight, and who was getting the worst end of the fight afterwards, in which ultimately determined who had or did get the immediate upper hand in the fight first, where as the outcome of the fight as determined by the man who felt his life was endangered all because of ended with a gun shot wound next right ? Also the condition of each individual after the fight, where as one could draw conclusions of who was the aggressor and who was the defender by the battle scars upon the bodies right? Then it is also possibly concluded in testimony by whom was winning and who was losing by the eyewitness account right? If Zimmerman would have thrown the first punch, then Martin would have had physical marks showing this upon his face, but he had none of this did he, so Zimmerman I guess according to you just beat himself up as so to implicate Martin as the aggressor in the situation ? No time for all that now was there ?


----------



## Duped (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> in your lifetime, have u ever known of an incident where two guys are in battle and the one who is the superior,{pretty much kicking the other's butt} is screaming for help?


 Everyone who claimed that the person on top was screaming for help has ulterior motive; they do not seek justice!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> in your lifetime, have u ever known of an incident where two guys are in battle and the one who is the superior,{pretty much kicking the other's butt} is screaming for help?



Not typically.  Unless they're a cop and arresting the person. 

A typical fighter with honor would just focus on winning the damn thing. Trayvons mistake is he had little honor as he had to jump the Hispanic. Still it is very unlikely he was screaming.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> ...



Very typical for a thug like Trayvon...Zimmerman could of never reasoned with it.  These thugs think that they have a right to beat on people for just walking down the street.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

I just saw a clip of O'Mara slamming that dummy's head on the floor like 3 times really hard.  I missed that one before.

The jury probably thinks he was pretty damn stupid for that one.

Osteen's grampy..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> What did the ladies have for lunch?



A few bowls of common sense! Not guilty!


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,


What do you think...would Trayvon have kept beating on him??


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

> still giggling over the accusation from the prosecution that made it sound as if George Zimmerman got into a fight with a five year old child armed with his apple juice filled baby bottle and a bag of candy. Child abuse ha? even the judge had to laff.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding abstract thinking:  I went to a seminar once where one of the presenters, an PhD, said that he is naturally a concrete thinker, but that through the use of multiple tools has helped himself be able to think more abstractly.  I have noticed in my practice it is people who have gone to Sunday school who are the abstract thinkers.  They have been taught the Christian 'parables' and what they mean.  So they can apply that skill in other area.
> ...



Surveys today taken by the government ask what race you are. The choices are: White non Hispanic, White Hispanic, African American, Hispanic, Asian, Other.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

If the Dispatcher had told SG not to get a shotgun, and OG had driven his car into SG's mother, that would have raised liability issues for the police department and the city, which is why dispatchers are specifically trained not to tell people what to do in cases like this.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 13, 2013)

Where I live the county uses deputies to man the jail and 911 dispatcher, so the dispatchers here are cops.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> 
> 
> What do you think...would Trayvon have kept beating on him??



Probably...This shows that Zimmmerman did the right thing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> 
> 
> What do you think...would Trayvon have kept beating on him??



Fights have certain phases, Delt.  The first is the lead up phase where talk is taking place.  

The second phase is usually someone throwing a sucker punch.

The third phase is what happens after someone is knocked down...does the person who's prevailing in the fight walk away or tell the person on the ground to stay down...or do they continue to inflict damage?

In this fight, Zimmerman is knocked down and Martin straddles him MMA style and continues to strike him.  That's a good indication that Martin was NOT inclined to stop if someone yelled "Uncle".  It's an indication that Martin was enjoying giving someone else a beating.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If we have to do this again, ummmm.  No.
> 
> They won't bring charges again - let them take the fall.



They might if it's 5:1 for conviction, but 4:2 or worse, no way!


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

And how long was it between George firing his gun and the cops arriving on scene..???


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> ...



Usually, the one winning the fight will have the least injuries.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> And how long was it between George firing his gun and the cops arriving on scene..???



They were already en route when the fight was progressing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

If you find yourself in a fight and you get sucker punched and knocked to the ground?  If the person that did that starts kicking you or sits on top of you and continues to hit you....YOU ARE IN A WORLD OF TROUBLE!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> 
> 
> What do you think...would Trayvon have kept beating on him??



Trayvon had a hand over his mouth trying to get him to shut up. Yelling for help was far more appropriate.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> ...



What is typical of a thug like Trayvon is for things to skip over the first phase straight to the second. The second is normally them walking up or jumping you and beating you for little reason.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> And how long was it between George firing his gun and the cops arriving on scene..???



They were there literally moments after the shot was fired...people on 9/11 calls report seeing flashlights outside...that's the Police arriving.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I don't think "white Hispanic" is a designation.  There is white, not of Hispanic origin, and Hispanic, but no 'white Hispanic'.  That I believe was a pure media invention in the opening arguments of trial in the court of public opinion.  And it was 100% deliberate to paint Zimmerman as the bad guy from Day One.

From Whitehouse.gov



> ISSUE 3. Should "race/ethnicity" be asked as a single identification or should "race" identification be separate from Hispanic origin or other ethnicities?
> 
> Directive No. 15 states that it is preferable to collect data on race and Hispanic separately to allow flexibility. If a combined format is used to collect racial and ethnic data the minimum acceptable categories are: American Indian or Alaskan Native; Asian or Pacific Islander; Hispanic; White, not of Hispanic origin; and Black, not of Hispanic origin. The use of the Hispanic category in the combined format does not provide information on the race of those selecting it. As a result, the combined format makes it impossible to distribute persons of Hispanic ethnicity by race and, therefore, reduces the utility of the four racial categories by excluding from them persons who would otherwise be included. Thus, the two formats currently permitted by Directive No. 15 for collecting racial and ethnic data do not provide comparable data.
> Standards for the Classification of Federal Data on Race and Ethnicity | The White House


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> ...



Could be...and it's been 50 years since I was in a fight...but as for me when the other guy dropped or quit fighting back...my level of attack quickly diminished...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > If we have to do this again, ummmm.  No.
> ...



I'm little dinky hoping for hung.  The state is the villain left holding the bag here.  Then they get to figure out wth to do.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



The first phase in this fight was Trayvon asking George "You got a problem?" as he came out of the darkness.  For those of you that have no experience with street fights?  Them's fighting words!  It's what you say when you're about to GIVE someone a problem!


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > If we have to do this again, ummmm.  No.
> ...



IMO I think it will be all on what the Feds want to do. The Feds are the ones that wanted to have this case prosecuted if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 13, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



And if you punched someone in the face and he fell to the ground?  I take it you would stop hitting him?  Martin, by all accounts, didn't do that...he "went to the ground" as they say in mixed martial arts.  He straddled Zimmerman and went for the knock out.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

ot--upsetting --the pony died--went peacefully on his own terms

Fairburn therapy pony attacked by stray dogs, critical | 11alive.com


~~
I managed to keep informed --we are waiting.

One member of the HLN panel thought--maybe tomorrow. fwiw.

a lot seems to be going on locally--still cloudy--intermittent showers--better than the blazing heat. 

I visited the West Palm area one August. Never again. by 7AM it was sweltering--raining by noon and back to sweltering.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yup.  One more time, the DOJ was absolutely active in the demonstrations and demand that Zimmeman be arrested and charged.  If the federal government had stayed out of it, this thread wouldn't exist and this would be a footnote in the Seminole County history books and the rest of us would likely have never heard of it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Lots of guesses. Lots of scenarios presented. No proof that Martin started the fight. Sorry.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The Feds closed the investigation, got the heck out of dodge and left the state holding the bag.  It'll be a state matter to retry or drop it.  The Gov and Angela.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I usually kicked the guy in the nuts before I answered his question,


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

What in the world could be taking the jury this long?  What issue is unclear?  

I think Guy summed up the State's position in closing:  George Zimmerman did not kill Trayvon Martin because he had to, he killed him because he wanted to.

I don't see any possible evidence to support that.  So what is the jury unclear about?  Very simply, the evidence shows TM was the aggressor; he punched GZ in the face and knocked him to the ground where they scuffled; GZ's head was struck on the sidewalk and placed him in fear for his life or greater bodily harm; and GZ discharged his weapon to defend himself.

Everything else is meaningless, IMO.  It doesn't matter if GZ was out of his truck and/or following TM.  That's not illegal and it is not aggressive.  It doesn't matter if the dispatcher told him to stop following and he didn't run back and lock himself in his truck.  That wasn't an order, it sounded like a recommendation to me.  Stupid words uttered by GM and TM don't matter.  So what.  But, for the record, GZ's words were not racist and TM's were.  But still doesn't matter.  

All that matters is that TM was the aggressor and the one inflicting harm, causing the victim GZ to protect himself.  So what is taking the jury this long to reach a verdict?  If the question is whether GZ's actions were reasonable, I would say yes considering TM was taller, more muscular, and obviously angrier than GZ and therefore more capable of causing the greater physical damage.  

Lord, I hope they get this right.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If we have to do this again, ummmm.  No.
> 
> They won't bring charges again - let them take the fall.



They said the Prosecution team is from Jacksonville--would have preferred to use local prosecutors but weren't allowed. fyi.

The former police chief must be glad to be out of the fray--if he is able to feed his family or find employment. So many 'victims'.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I might be mistaken by my statement earlier. Ii just remember being offended by having to take a government survey at work and being asked to select my ethnic back ground and myself telling HR that white is a color not a nationality.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Lots of guesses. Lots of scenarios presented. No proof that Martin started the fight. Sorry.



Doesn't have to be. Has to be proof Zimmerman started the fight. If not reasonable doubt. He goes free.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

If GZ is convicted based on the evidence, citizens will no longer be able to protect themselves from the thugs.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What in the world could be taking the jury this long?  What issue is unclear?
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope they get this right.



If they are trying to analyze the technical fyi on the gun/positions of the dummy--it may take a long time. Hopefully they are allowing those who know of such things--former CCP woman and safety officer woman to handle that.

'Peering into the heart and mind' of GZ or TM--that could also be endless.

Their foreperson should remind the group to focus.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> If GZ is convicted based on the evidence, citizens will no longer be able to protect themselves from the thugs.



This is one of the reasons the left is fighting so hard for a conviction. They don't want anyone to defend themselves with the use of a firearm....

This will take that away from us...Hell, with their protected groups you won't even have the right to hit back. 

It's all bull shit.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Lots of guesses. Lots of scenarios presented. No proof that Martin started the fight. Sorry.


The only proof available, is all the physical and circumstantial evidence, along with the eyewitness account in which puts the puzzle together for most, so what is your hang up on the case ? I mean maybe you tell us why you think there is no proof that Martin started the confrontation, and this by using what we as well as you already know.   It's easy to expect us to help you confirm, but how about you constructively looking for this information within the case yourself, and this in order to satisfy yourself that you are right and so many are wrong in your opinion. 

We'll be waiting.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> ...



Wasn't Martin on the phone when the fight started?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> If GZ is convicted based on the evidence, citizens will no longer be able to protect themselves from the thugs.



What evidence? If he's convicted it is to appease the mob. No evidence was presented by the state on the beginning of the altercation. Nobody knows for sure who started it. How can you not have a reasonable doubt?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



There will be problems with retrying Zim if the prosecutorial misconduct gets legs. I'm betting an appeals judge would rule Trayvon's cell phone files admissible.

Game OVER!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Even if it is all just a "perfect storm of confusion," which I disagree with: it was a whole lot of monumental bad judgments on Zimmerman's part, but if we accept the "storm of confusion" idea, without the gun, there would be no dead kid.  Zimmerman, this guy should not have been carrying a concealed weapon: he had no reason to have one,  he was a nut case, he was on anti-depressants, he had a history of violence and problems with the police, etc. This guy should not have had a gun. No gun: no dead, innocent, unarmed civilian.  Not a 'perfect storm of confusion,' but a big, huge problem of gun control.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



But the FBI already decided there was no reason for hate crimes prosecution.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > It will take someone with balls to find him not guilty...
> ...



lol--I won't touch that. Thinking that there might be a Femnazi in the group. Not entirely certain the jurors are all 'Southern women'. Living in Sanford, FL now but who knows where they might have lived before this.

Wondering if any of them have had experiences with the military--wife of, etc--those ladies are pretty tough. lol.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Zimmerman, this guy should not have been carrying a concealed weapon: he had to reason to have one



Without his gun Zimmerman would most likely be dead or experienced serious bodily injury having his head pounded into concrete.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

Remember, the poll is for you to guess what the jury will do. Not what YOU would do or what you think is right.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> ...



What if zimmerman threw the first punch, swung and missed, and then Martin decked him. What if zimmerman was reaching for his weapon and Martin hit him to prevent being shot?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



and if Zimmerman didn't have a gun how much more beating could he take?  It is reasonable to assume he could have ended up dead if he continued, rather than Martin.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



If the rolls were reverse no one would give two shits about this case. This is the sad reality of this.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 13, 2013)

A little off topic but just shows how stupid some of the media are:  Television station KTVU in San Francisco called the NTSB to find out the names of the pilots in the plane crash and these are the names they reported on the noon broadcast yesterday.     Capt Sum Ting Wong,  Ho Lee Fuk, Wi Tu Lo and Bang Ding Ow.

They issued a number of on air apologies later.

Geez...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > What in the world could be taking the jury this long?  What issue is unclear?
> ...



Or they're hung....


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...


Oh no, now here you are trying to link it all to gun control, I mean so sad you people are in your every angle agenda in which you keep, and at the ready for every situation available unto you. Well forget it because Americans will not being giving up their guns no time soon, especially when looking to close the gap/timeline between their safety in the immediate circumstance, and when the police finally get there in the aftermath of a situation and/or circumstance.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



The more you say it, the more I feel it might not be a bad outcome.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



July 29/Andrea Schneiderman--Dunwoody woman --upscale Atlanta community--charged with ? conspiracy --her boss/lover killed her husband in a day care center parking lot. Not that emotional--HLN has some dramatic clips. The lover has been convicted--on insanity.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



How long did Jodi jury take on the M1?  I can't remember.

I think they took 4 on DP to come say they were hanging and went back for 4 more.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Like I said...The left has two reasons for their media circus!
1. Gun control
2. To guilt whitey

These are two of their babies.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Their foreperson needs to be strict with the group. 'We are going to do this'.

If anyone is/has been the wife of a military person--that person should be in charge. We will accomplish our mission. I've seen it done.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

If its a hung jury, you better bet your ass the state will re-file charges and start a new trial. I don't think O'Mara will defend Zimmerman for free and Zimmerman will be stuck with some crappy Public Defender.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello dummies. I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it. 

Simple.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> If its a hung jury, you better bet your ass the state will re-file charges and start a new trial. I don't think O'Mara will defend Zimmerman for free and Zimmerman will be stuck with some crappy Public Defender.



Stamina is committed.  I think he'll be there til the end.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


If this was the case, then Martin should have only threw a defensive punch in order to give him time to escape to safety, and to call the law quickly while in hiding, not to instead stay there with this stranger trying to bam his head into the ground, especially not knowing that the stranger could possibly turn the situation back on him in the fight, and to kill him also. Martin made some serious and fatal mistakes in all of this, therefore completing the perfect storm of confusion that to have been completed between these two.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello dummies. I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it.
> 
> Simple.



Hey dummy. Can you prove that he didn't? Simple.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> If GZ is convicted based on the evidence, citizens will no longer be able to protect themselves from the thugs.



And if Zimmerman wins, it says you can shoot black kids because they fit the description.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

I will have to say the longer they take, the more probability there is they are dealing with more than facts in evidence in this case.  On the other hand, a too quick verdict would have also been suspect and the judge would likely have challenged it.  I do think we'll have a verdict this afternoon though.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Not necessarily, the Jodi jury was together for 5 months, did M1, did aggravation and couldn't do it on DP.

After all that, they most certainly didn't want to leave it "undone" but they couldn't get it done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

What are you guys using for a live verdict watch site?  I'm on this one which is probably okay:
LIVE: Verdict Watch For George Zimmerman Murder Trial | Mediaite


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Damn straight.  Zimmerman was supposed to be a member of neighborhood WATCH, not neighborhood confrontation.  You just don't need to be armed if the only thing you intend to do is watch what's going on.  But Zimmerman clearly intended to confront someone.  That's why he had the gun.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it.
> 
> Simple.



Hey, dummy,
don't feel so entitled - nobody is going to explain to you anything


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello dummies. I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it.
> 
> Simple.


We've done our homework dummy, now how about go do your own homework dummy..


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

matthew said:


> like i said...the left has two reasons for their media circus!
> 1. Gun control
> 2. To guilt whitey
> 
> these are two of their babies.



exactly!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello dummies. I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it.
> 
> Simple.



Irrelevant who started it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hello dummies. I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it.
> ...



No. Which is why I have not made that claim. 

You see......that is why you are stupid. You are claiming that he started the fight without possibly knowing if he did. You are arguing the point. You are an idiot.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> lilburnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > If GZ is convicted based on the evidence, citizens will no longer be able to protect themselves from the thugs.
> ...



If Zimmerman is found not guilty, it means you have to prove people guilt in this country and it doesn't matter what racist people think.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that the prosecution never opined on what would have happened if George has just said "Uncle"..,
> ...



How did zimmerman grab his weapon from this position?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Z_X-LRzec]Ground and Pound in the Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Damn straight.  Zimmerman was supposed to be a member of neighborhood WATCH, not neighborhood confrontation.  You just don't need to be armed if the only thing you intend to do is watch what's going on.  But Zimmerman clearly intended to confront someone.  That's why he had the gun.



Clearly intended to on his way to get groceries ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hello dummies. I am not asking for your interpretation of the self defense laws in Florida. I am asking THOSE WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it.
> ...



It is when the claim is made that one of them did. 

I don't think you are one of those people, though. Are you?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I'm not claiming anything other than he is not guilty. Try reading some of my posts idiot. I'm claiming he is innocent because nobody can prove anything. You are an idiot.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> How did zimmerman grab his weapon from this position?
> 
> Ground and Pound in the Street - YouTube



Easy.

Reach down and pull it out.  Try it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> What are you guys using for a live verdict watch site?  I'm on this one which is probably okay:
> LIVE: Verdict Watch For George Zimmerman Murder Trial | Mediaite



I've got HLN on my TV. They're playing testimony while the countdown clock is going.

Current time is 9 hours, 3 minutes, 47 seconds.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > lilburnjoe said:
> ...



It means that the threats of racist rioting has lost its effect on our system and we're now treated equal. Trayvon had his day in court and the evidence shown that Zimmerman was within his rights of self defense.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> What are you guys using for a live verdict watch site?  I'm on this one which is probably okay:
> LIVE: Verdict Watch For George Zimmerman Murder Trial | Mediaite



I am using 
Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com
They cut in and let me know if there is a question. There is a little commentary but they do not interrupt the proceedings.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Then why are you arguing with me? Are you lonely? I asked people WHO CLAIM THAT MARTIN STARTED THE FIGHT to prove it. If that is not you...then the challenge is not aimed at you. Eat shit.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I personally think Martin started it.   There is no eyewitness testimony either way.

The eyewitness testimony claims Zim was under him getting rained on by punches.

The physical evidence supports Zim's claim.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I know. blah--blah--blah from a commentator. 
'They know each other well/well enough now--have discussed books and movies, etc--and they want to be thorough---all the copious notes--they know the eyes of the nation are upon them...'

gasp--Is this the first all female jury--weeks and months of material for analyses there. Headline News--'All Female Jury Reaches Verdict' --how were they able to balance facts of law and emotions?  Something to ponder ad infinitum.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Dershowitz was an advisor to the defense team for the OJ trial so who gives a shit what he says.
> ...



If your idea of success is helping a murdring throat slasher away with murder than I fell sorry for you.


----------



## Duped (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Dumb ass - GZ did not confront TM. GZ had every legal right to carry a concealed firearm. Just because you hate guns, don't demonize someone for legally having one.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


That just proves Zimmerman couldn't fight.  Perhaps the gun made him think he could?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



We don't know who started it. We cannot state that Martin started it as a matter of fact. That is my point.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Right, what pisses people off more than being followed? If someone were to follow me, I'm consider them to be goddamn sick bastards.



Matthew said:


> So black thugs like trayvon can look at houses and if you dare to ask them a question=you can get beat up. You can get beat up and you can't do shit about it as you don't have a right to self defense.
> 
> LOL! You leftist bastards are sick. I can't wait until you're the ones being beat up and can't defend your worthless ass.



I agree fully that self-defense should be a vouchsafed right in this country, and I'm all for carrying a gun to do it. However, following someone, getting into a fight with them later for whatever reason, and then trying to say self-defense here is still that same right is wrong. At that point, it's not a vouchsafed one. Follow and then kill then expect a million questions or a trial like here. Mind your own business and don't follow people. If you see something that requires the police, call 911 but don't become a _vigilante_.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> ...Since Police Dispatchers are a part of the Police Department which is an official agency established in every state of the union, and not some 3rd party private vendor doing the dispatching?
> 
> simple question.



By respect do you mean obey unquestionably, or do you simply mean respect?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Doesn't matter either way.     Was he in reasonable fear of great bodily harm?  First time his head was bounced of the sidewalk.   Yes he was.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



^ don't get so emotional about it.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> ...







> 13 Crucial Statements Testified By The Girl Who Last Spoke To Trayvon Martin (LIST) | Global Grind
> 
> 6. Jeantel tells the court what happens after that. She told Trayvon to run and she started hearing wind. He told her he was going to get home "through the back." The phone then shuts off.
> 
> ...





*9. She hears the first exchange between Zimmerman and Trayvon. Trayvon to the man following him: "Why are you following me for?" Jeantel she hears another "hard-breathing man" say "What you doing around here?"*


TM initiated the conversation by asking "why are you following me" ... Zimmerman was the one confrontational, "What you doing around here?"


why is Zimmerman out of breath ?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> ...



If someone was breaking into your home and the dispatcher told you to open the door for them would you do it?


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Duped said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Perhaps you missed the fact that the hoa paid the Martins a lot of money because zimmerman was armed?  Explain that one.  Genius.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Will this jury want to come back on Monday?

I doubt it.

I would anticipate them reaching their verdict (not a hung jury in my guesstimation) before the end of bidness today.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> We don't know who started it. We cannot state that Martin started it as a matter of fact. That is my point.



Who started is irrelevant.

I can start a fight with you and if you try to kill me I can defend myself w/ lethal force.


----------



## Duped (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


When you are throwing punches, or wresling from a stradled position there is alot of back, and forth motion ; rocking from side to side - it only takes a secound to grab, and shoot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



We call that asskissing, Zona. If that were true.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Perhaps you missed the fact that the hoa paid the Martins a lot of money because zimmerman was armed?  Explain that one.  Genius.



HOA insurance company  did a cost / benefit and it was easier to pay the ambulance chasers.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Which version of her story are you quoting? Is it the deposition when she couldn't answer who's voice she had heard? It changed each time she spoke.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you missed the fact that the hoa paid the Martins a lot of money because zimmerman was armed?  Explain that one.  Genius.
> ...



Insurance settled because they are an insurance company. Ever been in a wreck and dealt with insurance companies? The residents of the community had absolutely no say in the matter.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Duped said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You can take a straddling positions on variable parts of the torso and thigh area. Fighters have their preferences. Martin straddled him below the waist. How else did Zimmerman get to his firearm?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of guesses. Lots of scenarios presented. No proof that Martin started the fight. Sorry.
> ...



Not since GZ purposefully confronted Trayvon and baited him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> What are you guys using for a live verdict watch site?  I'm on this one which is probably okay:
> LIVE: Verdict Watch For George Zimmerman Murder Trial | Mediaite



Twitter.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

^ don't get o emotional about it./previous post

to lazy to quote/not important.my opinion. it made me smile.

lol--after all that has been said about the Judge--'women are emotional' --not all. I thought that had been covered--2 or 3 decades of The View has done nothing?  ducking and running.

I suppose Whoopi will address this on Monday. at times she finds the right words--might have to be bleeped. 

I don't want to have to hear --'and men have emotions, too'--all that will certainly follow. 

water under the bridge or it should be.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Who said his head was being bounced?  Zimmerman.  Here is a thought...he git punched in the mouth, he fell backwards and hit his head.  Of course zimmerman says differently.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know....................if someone were to follow me around for as long as GZ did to TM, I'd probably turn around and kick their ass as well.
> 
> GZ instigated it by stalking TM.  If GZ is so innocent and was worried about his safety, why did he leave his vehicle to chase down TM?



No wonder you are so stupid, you keep getting the crap beat out of you when you try to beat up the Girl Scout troop that is walking down the same street you are.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> 7. She calls back and Trayvon answers. He tells Jeantel he is almost home. She can hear that he is out of breath. He tells her that he "lost" the man following him.
> 
> why is Zimmerman out of breath ?



Almost home ?

And he ended up dead only about 100 yards from the initial encounter after running over 4 minutes later ?

Someone is lying.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Jeantel deposition on April 2nd 2012

BOMBSHELL: Transcript Of Deposition Suggests Corrupt Prosecutors Feeding Phony Story To Trayvon Friend Rachel Jeantel « Pat Dollard


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



If he got knocked out and Martin mounted him and continued to assail him as the eyewitness said .........that is fear of great bodily harm = Good shoot.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



I can picture one of the jurors leaning towards 'not guilty' and the other five telling her not to be so heartless. Peer pressure is a powerful dynamic.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


So the hoa does or does not have a policy on WATCH people being armed?  Good luck with this one.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Martin straddled him below the waist. How else did Zimmerman get to his firearm?



Have someone mount you like that.

You can get to your gun.

Quite easily.

Try it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> If you find yourself in a fight and you get sucker punched and knocked to the ground?  If the person that did that starts kicking you or sits on top of you and continues to hit you....YOU ARE IN A WORLD OF TROUBLE!



How are you defining a "sucker punch"?


----------



## Duped (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


TM confronted GZ, and viciously attacked GZ. If I thought someone was following me, I would assume they had a weapon, and haul ass. Inherent black aggression, stupidity, and a predatory mind is what killed TM. The more thugs that are killed; the better!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



They might.  But it doesn't bind or prevent my lawful concealed carry.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it is all just a "perfect storm of confusion," which I disagree with: it was a whole lot of monumental bad judgments on Zimmerman's part, but if we accept the "storm of confusion" idea, without the gun, there would be no dead kid.  Zimmerman, this guy should not have been carrying a concealed weapon: he had to reason to have one,  he was a nut case, he was on anti-depressants, he had a history of violence and problems with the police, etc. This guy should not have had a gun. No gun: no dead, innocent, unarmed civilian.  Not a 'perfect storm of confusion,' but a big, huge problem of gun control.
> ...



Judging if a person is suitable to have a gun is sensible gun control even the NRA approves of.

Esmeralda makes an excellent point that GZ should have not been allowed to have guns period.

Yes, keep the faith, those of you that aren't depraved, don't give up your guns!


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



How was he knocked out and shooting?  Come on.  He got knocked on his ass and bumped his head.  Bad shoot.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Does the HOA supersede the US constitution? Was GZ on WATCH that night, or was he going to Target? Good luck with this one.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

You can't start a fight, find that you are loosing and shoot the guy YOU were following. Imagine if it were Martin doing the following.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



If he took one punch and went down where he couldn't control his head as you assert..... he was out.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> You can't start a fight, find that you are loosing and shoot the guy YOU were following.



You can if the person escalates and tries to kill or inflict great bodily harm to you during the fight.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

> Things get heated outside Seminole courthouse


with video - 
Things get heated outside Seminole courthouse -- OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Now you are cleaning up the eyewitness testimony to make your claim. I heard every minute of Goode's testimony. He was unclear about whether there were punches thrown or just arm movements of some kind. 

And...Zimmerman was never knocked out, was he?

Finally, those little cuts on Zimmerman's head do not look like his head was bashed into anything. More like scratches than gashes.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> You can't start a fight, find that you are loosing and shoot the guy YOU were following. Imagine if it were Martin doing the following.



YOU can't prove he started a fight, you can't prove there was even a contested fight, and you can shoot a guy you were following if he commits an act that puts you in fear for your life. If Martin was doing the following he would have been within his rights as a private citizen to do so.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Martin straddled him below the waist. How else did Zimmerman get to his firearm?
> ...



I was agreeing with you. If you straddle him low enough below his waist, it's easy to get to the firearm. Rhetorical question.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding abstract thinking:  I went to a seminar once where one of the presenters, an PhD, said that he is naturally a concrete thinker, but that through the use of multiple tools has helped himself be able to think more abstractly.  I have noticed in my practice it is people who have gone to Sunday school who are the abstract thinkers.  They have been taught the Christian 'parables' and what they mean.  So they can apply that skill in other area.
> ...



LOL.  That really is NOT well known.  We are talking about my field of practice.  I saw it 5 days a week for 25 years, and have a master's in it.  Testing abstract thinking serves many purposes.  Whether the person is liberal or conservative is not one of them.  One of the most arcane signs of a traumatic brain injury is lack of ability to abstract.  The article below addresses students, but I saw a lot of it in veterans who had returned from war who didn't show any sign of TBI except this.  But upon  further testing they were found to have a TBI.  



> It is often said that individuals with TBI have difficulty with abstract levels of thinking. Frontal lobe injury is typically identified as the source of this difficulty. In students with brain injury, impaired abstract thinking is frequently associated with reduced foresight, judgment, insight, reasoning, creativity, problem solving, and mental flexibility.



Tutorial: Concrete vs. Abstract Thinking


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


He was on watch.  That target crap is a cya tactic.  If he wasn't on watch the hoa would not have paid anything.  They would not have been liable.   Good luck at sentancing. :


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> I just saw a clip of O'Mara slamming that dummy's head on the floor like 3 times really hard.  I missed that one before.
> 
> The jury probably thinks he was pretty damn stupid for that one.
> 
> Osteen's grampy..



Did you suffer any injuries?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> . I heard every minute of Goode's testimony. He was unclear about whether there were punches thrown or just arm movements of some kind.



Yes but you're a liar.


> *&#8220;Yeah I pretty much heard somebody yelling outside. I wasn&#8217;t sure if it was, you know, a fight or something going wrong. So I opened my blinds and I see kind of like a person out there. I didn&#8217;t know if it was a dog attack or something. So I open my door. It was a black man with a black hoodie on top of the other, either a white guy or now I found out I think it was a Hispanic guy with a red sweatshirt on the ground yelling out help! And I tried to tell them, get out of here, you know, stop or whatever, and then one guy on top in the black hoodie was pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.&#8221; * - John Goode


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Prove he wasn't going to Target. The HOA would have paid Zimmerman family if TM would have beaten him to death. It is on their grounds they are liable. Good luck picking up a new TV and some Jordan's.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if you guys realize that you sound like assholes when you claim that it is OK to follow someone at night. 

It is not OK. It is apparently legal, but it is not OK. It will likely be met with a violent reaction.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



someone speculated 4 might support guilty/maslaughter and 2 would say not guilty. which brings us to 'hung jury'. i forget which 2--maybe safety officer woman and former CCP woman?
I'm exceptionally emotional but from life experiences I have learned to have some perspective. The news that a therapy pony just died after being attacked by dogs--I cried.
Taught incorrigible, mean spirited teens--really wanted to protect them. Also, if I were GZ what is justice for him/me? They have to look at it from all angles. 

I don't know that I could after recent events. 

Best of luck to those willing to try.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you find yourself in a fight and you get sucker punched and knocked to the ground?  If the person that did that starts kicking you or sits on top of you and continues to hit you....YOU ARE IN A WORLD OF TROUBLE!
> ...



Was this a "sucker punch"?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jcqHCf6wfI&feature=player_embedded]KnockOut Of The Week : Dude Gets Dropped For Talking Ish To His Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You can't start a fight, find that you are loosing and shoot the guy YOU were following. Imagine if it were Martin doing the following.
> ...



Have you ever stopped to consider that Zimmerman actually planned a confrontation that wouldn't have any witnesses to counter his version of events?  Zimmerman could actually be some kind of a sicko thrill killer who planned something like this out for weeks and was waiting for just the right time of they year (winter) and the right weather conditions (it was raining) to minimize the possibility that anyone else would be outside to act as witnesses. Then he could make up any story he pleased.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What in the world could be taking the jury this long?  What issue is unclear?
> 
> I think Guy summed up the State's position in closing:  George Zimmerman did not kill Trayvon Martin because he had to, he killed him because he wanted to.
> 
> ...



They are either suicidal or undecidal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



GZ lovers don't seem to respond to even the most logical of reasoning.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a clip of O'Mara slamming that dummy's head on the floor like 3 times really hard.  I missed that one before.
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

OK and Legal are often two different things. I think it is OK to get head from some hot piece of strange, but in some states that's not legal.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

=





TemplarKormac said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Doesn't have to be around the waist.

My son mounted me last night (185lbs) up under the arms ...... you lift or roll your hips..... reach down and pull out the gun.

The person on top has no downward leverage outside of his weight.

On the bottom you have the leverage upward pushing against the ground.


----------



## Duped (Jul 13, 2013)

If it wasn't for our racist ass pretend president sending the FBI to coerce the states attorney in Jacksonville, the charges would not have been brought.

If a black boy was just following a white hispanic ( had to get white in there - got to love it ) and the white guy punched him in the nose, and started beating his brains out - there would be cries of racism shouted everywhere. It is never about race when a black is the perpetrator - just work place violence or some other stupid shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw a clip of O'Mara slamming that dummy's head on the floor like 3 times really hard.  I missed that one before.
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > If its a hung jury, you better bet your ass the state will re-file charges and start a new trial. I don't think O'Mara will defend Zimmerman for free and Zimmerman will be stuck with some crappy Public Defender.
> ...



I think he will too.  A high profile case is free advertising at its finest.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

should we list the egregious errors of this case?

bored with highlights of the trial.

It may be up to us to provide a thorough list.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

You might not be lying, but you are clearly hugely wrong, as OODA_Loop demonstrated quite well by QUOTING Goode.

Prove up your claim that he "equivocated" on that point.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I, however, was not speaking of people with traumatic or other brain injury.  I was speaking about all of us in the normal everyday world.  Deviance or other abnormalities are not at issue there.  So speaking abstractly, it is wise not to attempt to compare the phenomena we see in perspective and rationale among liberals and conservatives with those who are abnormally impaired in some way.

I don't claim any expertise in the medical implications except in the area of addictions.  But I do have a small measure of expertise in evaluating temperament and perspective in the normal world.  I am an ENT/FJ by the way.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

O&#8217;Mara: That&#8217;s what you said.

Good: The whole thing, yes

O&#8217;Mara: And that was the context in which the words Ground-and-Pound came out.

Good: Yes, for more clarification.

O&#8217;Mara: OK. And do you stand by that today, that what you saw is was a Ground-and-Pound event?

Good: It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldn&#8217;t tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.

O&#8217;Mara: But you did see [reading] &#8220;the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.&#8221;

Good: Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.

O&#8217;Mara: You&#8217;re&#8217; not going to tell the jury here today that you saw fists hit flesh or face if you didn&#8217;t actually see it, right?

Good: I wouldn&#8217;t tell them that anyway, because i didn&#8217;t actually see it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Prosecution evidence.

This, Courtesy of MSNBC, Is Trayvon Martin's Dead Body. Get Angry.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You can't start a fight, find that you are loosing and shoot the guy YOU were following.
> ...



Who had the history of violence?  Let's just work with that for a minute.  
1 person had a history of violence against a cop, x girl friend, MMA fighter and 1. Smoked a joint.  Who would be more violent? He shot an unarmed kid because he fit zimmermans version of a suspect.  He did nothing wrong but be black in that area. He had a right to be safe there and not be shot.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That could very well be possible, but everybody in this country has the right to be proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That right is truly for everyone, not just people we like. Neither you or I or anyone knows what happened that night. To claim otherwise is insane. All I've ever claimed is what my view of the evidence is. I have no problem if anyone sees it differently than me, but I don't like it when assumptions are made or fabrications of the evidence are presented because they just don't like somebody. Moral and Legal are two different things.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> should we list the egregious errors of this case?
> 
> bored with highlights of the trial.
> 
> It may be up to us to provide a thorough list.



Corey's decision to lodge charges.

A massive and very egregious error.

All the rest flow from her initial imbecile "decision."


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Goode didn't equivocate he didn't see punches.

He said he didn't know if the punches hit his face.



> Good: It looked like that position was a Ground-and-Pound type of position, but I couldnt tell 100% that there were actually fists hitting faces.
> 
> OMara: But you did see [reading] the guy in the top in the black hoodie pretty much just throwing down blows on the guy kind of MMA-style.
> 
> Good: Meaning arm motions going down on the person on the bottom. Correct.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > CrazedScotsman said:
> ...



a former president of the local bar association.

should be plenty of work for him. 

? No reason that a prosecutor couldn't employ a similar style?

I'd look into it if I wanted to improve myself--not that attorneys always feel that way. 

nothing of importance to add.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

I probably should have added a "Hung Jury" option to the poll.


----------



## Boss (Jul 13, 2013)

Since everyone in America seems to be fixated on this one story, as if everything important in life as we know it, hinges on the outcome, I decided that I might as well contribute yet another thread on the topic, because what we really need is more cowbell..err.. opinion! 

I have read most of the transcripts from the trial, I have watched a little of the trial on the internet, and I have read numerous stories reporting on testimony in the trial itself, but I have completely avoided the "media circus" which seems to now be our replacement for soap operas in America. I disconnected from television proper, about a year ago, and I don't regret it. I sometimes miss football, and things sometimes catch me by surprise because there are no Special Reports, breaking in... but I watch DVDs and do a lot of stuff online, so my time is occupied and I stay informed. I'm just no longer immersed in television 24-7. 

That said, my viewpoints are not swayed by something said on television, or any kind of party politics.. (which I believe this is about, btw.)  I have merely looked at the evidence, as presented by the prosecution, and my evaluation is this....

There should have never been charges brought against Mr. Zimmerman. Our justice system has a defined standard that must be met, with regard to murder or manslaughter, and in my opinion, these were not met. If I had been the judge in this case, after the prosecution's opening argument, I would have convened with the attorneys and informed them I was dismissing the case. On the grounds that it did not meet the established criteria for the charges. 

The public perception of "facts" regarding Mr. Zimmerman's character or intentions, should have nothing to do with our legal justice system. That should reside on evidence, and only the evidence which pertains to the alleged incident. The job of the prosecution is to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, that the alleged crime was committed. It is not the burden of the defense to prove beyond reasonable doubt, the man's innocence. Yet that is precisely what some people seem to think should be the case here. 

I've heard people argue... "Well, he intended to do harm..." but this hasn't been established anywhere. He called 911, which is completely illogical if you are intending to harm someone. Generally, the person who phones 911, is the one being threatened by harm or potential harm, not the other way around. They say, "yeah, but he was a wannabe  cop!" There is no evidence of this, he was a neighborhood watch volunteer, being a good citizen and trying to protect his community. We've got neighborhood watch programs all over the country, in many places, those people have conceal/carry permits. Are they now all "wannabe cops" if they have to use their weapon to defend themselves? "Yeah, but... He approached Trayvon, so he initiated the confrontation!" ...Again, it's not against the law to approach someone who is a stranger to your neighborhood and ask them what their business is, in fact, it's not illegal for anyone to approach another person and ask them anything. They don't have to answer, they can even call 911 and complain of being harassed. What they CAN'T do, is attack the questioner. 

Could Zimmerman have handled the situation differently? Of course he could have, and don't you imagine he has thought about that very thing, a million times through this ordeal? I mean, his life is basically ruined now, regardless of how this trial ends. Do you think he wouldn't rethink his actions if he had it to do over again? And it's a tragedy, a family lost their 17-year-old son. I know that has to be devastating for them, and my sympathy goes out for their loss, but we have rules and guidelines to justice. Zimmerman was being assaulted, and whether or not he was able to discern if he was seconds or minutes away from losing his life, shouldn't matter with regard to his use of deadly force. 

"Well, but we really don't know what happened, Boss!" Well, yes, we kinda do know, if you combine the forensic evidence and the testimony of Zimmerman and others. Because it defies common sense that Zimmerman would call 911 before turning redneck rambo on Martin. The evidence also shows that, while Zimmerman is questioning, Martin calls his girlfriend. Why did he not call 911, if he felt Zimmerman was a threat? What happened, was not Zimmerman taking the law into his own hands, but MARTIN taking the law into his own hands, and assaulting Zimmerman for questioning him. As it turns out, Martin lost his life, but what if he had killed Zimmerman instead? Would we have heard anything at all about this case? I doubt it... unless Zimmerman was black and Martin was white. 

As I said earlier, I believe this is politically motivated. There was going to be no charge on Zimmerman, until Jesse Jackson got involved, and Al Sharpton protested. Then, our great racial uniter, President Obama, weighed in on the matter, like he enjoys doing from time to time in matters of race. And from there, the whole thing has snowballed. Casey Anthony is over... on to Jodi Arias... now let's consume ourselves in the soap opera of Trayvon Martin! And while we're busy being entertained by real-life drama, let's just forget all the rules of justice and law, and pretend they don't exist anymore, and everything is about our feelings. Because, this is really like American Idol, isn't it? It's a matter of who the public thinks should stay and go, and we're going to decide this case based on how we feel about Zimmerman, or how sorry we feel for Trayvon's family, and not the actual rule of law. 

Yeah, it's about running out there and calling Zimmerman defenders "racists" and proudly carrying the banner for "Justice for Trayvon!" Because that shows we are tolerant and acceptant of black people, just in case anyone may have doubted that. Or maybe, we've tightened our libertarian screws too tightly, and we think this is about the freedom to walk around in neighborhoods without being questioned as to our motives? Yeah, maybe if we lock this Zimmerman away for 30 years, because he defended himself, that will teach people to leave you alone when you're creeping around neighborhoods and such?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > should we list the egregious errors of this case?
> ...



political pressure--still surprised that the POTUS said what he said.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

He did not see a fist hit a face. That means he was not certain that any punches we thrown or landed. I told you I hear the whole thing and the impression left was that he was unsure if punches were landed. 

There is some more on this from the prosecutions questions as well.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Prosecution evidence.
> 
> This, Courtesy of MSNBC, Is Trayvon Martin's Dead Body. Get Angry.



As moronic as it was to decide to publicize the dead victim lying there dead, the article you cited to is even worse.

The author is such a clusterfuck of imbecility that he still thinks TM died because GZ did anything wrong.  He finds fault with Florida for letting GZ have a gun.

He is as stupid as you and Sarah combined.  

Ok.  That's an exaggeration.

But he is still AS stupid as either one of you.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sitting here watch the 2000 Dolphins at Jets game and thinking about a commercial that was on and how stupid Cris Colensworths voice sounds, praying that the Bengals Pre-season game against the Falcons would hurry up and get here. Going to try and talk my wife into getting HBO just to watch Hard Knocks: Inside Training Camp With The Cincinnati Bengals but doubt that we will get HBO because we have Showtime for Dexter and Inside the NFL.

COME ON JURY!!! Bring the verdict already! Guilty, Not Guilty, just get with it!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



It's known as free speech.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> He did not see a fist hit a face. That means he was not certain that any punches we thrown or landed. I told you I hear the whole thing and the impression left was that he was unsure if punches were landed.



So your argument is Martin was observed on top raining down punches but the witness couldn't see where the punches landed ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Let me see.......

Martin lands initial punch and busts Zimmerman's nose and causes the cut on the nose. 

Then he "rains down" punches MMA style and causes no further facial damage? 

Interesting.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think your statistics are flawed due to your sample size, cross section, and your not considering your own bias as a significant variable in your research.  The test for temperament is the MMPI because temperament consists of aspects of personality.  Abstract thinking CAN be learned, it is learned, and it is be learned by some relatively low intelligence people.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Awww, the cray, crays are attempting humor.  Calling me a dummy?  The irony.

Did liability make any deals with Zona to leave the board if Georgie is convicted?  I'll care a lot more about the outcome if that's the case..


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecution evidence.
> ...



Puerile ^


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> I can't understand why they haven't allowed George to scream for help during the case to match the voice, just like when Johnny Cockroach wanted OJ to try the gloves on to prove they didn't fit.



That's a great idea, and I'd love to see that.

In the OJ trial trying on the gloves wasn't testimony. 

Since a scream is considered part of speech, if they had GZ scream, he would then have to fully testify.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

It's raining pretty hard right now in Orlando/Sanford Florida. The two people protesting in Sanford  are probably going to leave.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Let me see.......
> 
> Martin lands initial punch and busts Zimmerman's nose and causes the cut on the nose.
> 
> ...



So when you're shown wrong by evidence you go to conjecture.

Interesting.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > He did not see a fist hit a face. That means he was not certain that any punches we thrown or landed. I told you I hear the whole thing and the impression left was that he was unsure if punches were landed.
> ...



No. It is that Martin was on top and they were wrestling. I think if he was punching Zimmerman MMA style with no gloves, Zimmerman would have been fucked up worse than he was. That is my argument.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



_I think...IF....would have._

Conjecture.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see.......
> ...



I have not been shown wrong by evidence.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He and Sunshine are both depressed.  They sit around all day in the house being abusive to people on a message board.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



People once believed that Dick Tracy's wrist radio was abstract thing as well  as people who thought the world was round were burned at the stake.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

You cannot prove that Martin ever punched Zimmerman not even a single time.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

PredFan said:


> It's raining pretty hard right now in Orlando/Sanford Florida. The two people protesting in Sanford  are probably going to leave.



I'll bet the humidity is suffocating.

What would it take to get me out for a cause--a lot.

I have always wondered how military people and firefighters, LE can brave the elements in heavy uniforms and gear--extreme physical fitness I suppose.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Of course you have.

You said Goode equivocated he saw punches.

The transcript showed he jut couldn't tell where the punches landed.

So then you switched to conjecture about how Zim _shoulda, woulda, coulda._


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



He said consider it. Considering is not claiming in any fashion.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> bullshit.  Just because you are knocked on your ass, that does not mean you are knocked out.



Lose control of protecting your head after being punched and going down = _nighty nighty_


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



agreed. I didn't 'hate' him for saying what he said.

I just don't have the time or energy. Look at all that is going on across the globe. There are others more deserving of my hatred.

He is the POTUS. I don't enjoy conspiracy --I can only deal with so much harsh reality. Russia, China, Iran--plenty of sleepless nights when I try to imagine how precarious life as we know it may be. 

Well do I know that I must manage stress. 

~~
best not to get into all of that. 

for me.

~~~
OT/Oprah lands Lindsay Lohan interview

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/07/12/lindsay-lohan-oprah/

I haven't heard a recent update on her. Entered Betty Ford. 

No fashion mishaps lately. 

either Lindsay Lohan or the weather--we are down to that.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> You cannot prove that Martin ever punched Zimmerman not even a single time.



Don't have to. GZ said he did and the State has to prove he didn't, dumbass.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Slaves were freed 160 years ago.
Stay on the subject, a criminal trial where a man is presumed innocent.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

PredFan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot prove that Martin ever punched Zimmerman not even a single time.
> ...



Yes, Sherlock. I know. But we are not in a courtroom here. We are having a discussion. Claims are being made by your buds.  I am disputing those claims. 

Catch up.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



if you are knocked out you 1) can't shoot in self defense 2) may die in the next few minutes

so better to shoot BEFORE you are knocked out


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

There's self defense. Understand that? Imagine I walked up to you and punched you in your fucking face! You'd have the same right of the same.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 13, 2013)

Freewill said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".
> ...


We are told that gun-related crime represents a threat to public safety so bad that we must limit the rights of the law abiding in an efforts to reduce it.

That being the case, carrying a gun for self-defense is, unquestionably, a reasoned, rational response to that threat.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 

I wouldn't if they just turned around, but I would drop someone before they got close enough to lay a hand on me.

And since I live in Florida I would be within the law.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



Link? Martin was near a lot of windows. Anyone walking in any neighborhood goes BY lots of windows. Now that's a lot of windows indeed, and just because someone finds any kind of piece of garbage near anyone of those windows that could be construed to have the "ability" to break open a window is a curious find.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds like some of you are making a compelling argument. To fire GZ from neighborhood watch. Neighborhood watch and HOA rules do not supersede US and Florida laws.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you find it 100% impossible Trayvon became indignant at being followed and doubled back to attack Zim ?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

Nothing in the above precludes Zimmerman from carrying a concealed weapon for his own protection...as in the case he might be attacked while walking back to his truck...as he WAS by Trayvon Martin.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman called the cops and was attempting to direct them to the suspect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Not gonna get into one of these things with you Sunshine.  You have previously made your opinion of my inadequecies, stupidity, ignorance, various 'ists and 'isms, prejudices, and lack of education abundantly clear.  I suppose we can now add my bias to your list of personal criticisms too.  Let's just leave it that I am a miserable excuse for a human being and you are perfect in all respects and let it go at that, okay?

Meanwhile, to the rest of you, thanks for the links to live feeds.  Some are better than the one I had I think.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

People SHOULD become indignant when they're followed. Now there's lots of ways to do that which don't include violence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Man, it is priceless when someone makes up stuff you never said and posts that you said them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > *Theyre not supposed to take matters into their own hands.  Let law enforcement take the risk of approaching a suspect,* Dorival said."
> ...



That's something you do when you are _absolutely sure_ you've seen a felony occur. That wasn't anywhere near the case with GZ.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



no...he thought the guy was acting suspicious and there was a history of break ins in his neighborhood.  he was completely within his rights to call the police and follow martin.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

OK, while jury deliberates, I have tidied up the kitchen, washed and hung out towels, washed and dried clothes, folded and put said clothes away, repotted 4 African violets and  their 'babies' as well as my hibiscus.  It is a beautiful day here.  82F, gentle breeze off the lake.  Tonight, I'm building a fire in the fire pit, lighting the Tiki torches, and sitting outside.  20% chance of rain.  But right now doesn't look anything like rain.  Just hearing the helicopters from Fort Campbell coming and going.  Mostly going.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People SHOULD become indignant when they're followed. Now there's lots of ways to do that which don't include violence.



sure...but that isn't going to stop me from following someone i believe might be ready or is committing a crime.  that is why they have neighborhood watches.

since when is it a right to not be followed?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



WHAT! 

He is Zimmerman's president too.

He has a responsibility as POTUS to all citizens.

He had ZERO brains or right to jump in on a witch hunt especially prior to any facts or investigation been done (and closed as BULLSHIT and unfounded) even still without that, he had zero right to lay sides to something like that.  I hold him accountable for helping incite what went down last year.  He was dead. wrong.

If I distasted him before that, I despised him after that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> 
> Thanks.



That's not the issue though.   Even if it was proven as a fact that Zimmerman punched Martin in the head, it's not an issue.   Once the altercation reached the point that Zimmerman was in fear of his life, he had the right to defend himself with deadly force.

How about the woman who was locked in the closet with her kids and shot through the door.  She was never touched?  The deceased never landed a punch.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Obama is living proof that Harvard sells mail order degrees.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Trayvon fucked up coming back to Zimmerman and attacking him. He should of TALKED and explained what he was doing.  This is where his parents fucked up in raising him and why he's a thug.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well my memory still isn't as good as it used to be, but it is still hanging in there.  You, however, apparently have forgotten this thread:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-to-go-on-an-apology-tour-10.html#post7426675


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



In that vein, you could call the cops for every Muslim you see walking around trying to prevent the next terrorist attack.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Shoot! I forgot to do WUT! Star Trek!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Sure.



You can be as big of a smartass as you want about this.  What is really sad is that you cannot extrapolate that the same thing could happen to you.  Yes YOU could be making national headlines and vilified.  Just have a car wreck in which some black child gets killed, or hurt, and watch how fast YOU become the next Zimmerman.  While I have pegged you as black, perhaps you are lighter than a paper bag, in which case you will be considered white by the 'black community', and they will make any and every attempt to nail your ass to the wall as a careless, racist, bitch who has no regard for the lives of the black chillins, even if the fault was not yours.  Drive safely now.  Wouldn't want Obama and the press after our dingy little Sarass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > snookie said:
> ...



lmao


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People SHOULD become indignant when they're followed. Now there's lots of ways to do that which don't include violence.
> ...



And HOW is that freedom? Maybe the blacks should just go back to slavery.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Thanks.  I didn't have to go on the hunt myself to show that you are lying.  Your feelings of inferiority are your responsibility, not mine.

And of course you didn't post all the + reps I have given you including the one in which I told you your post was the best one on this thread.  Dishonesty has many faces.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> In that vein, you could call the cops for every Muslim you see walking around trying to prevent the next terrorist attack.



I would call in a Muslim with a pressure cooker in a backpack.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > In that vein, you could call the cops for every Muslim you see walking around trying to prevent the next terrorist attack.
> ...



"If You See Something, Say Something" Campaign | Homeland Security


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Trayvon fucked up coming back to Zimmerman and attacking him. He should of TALKED and explained what he was doing.  This is where his parents fucked up in raising him and why he's a thug.



And showed his emancipation papers too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder what Fancy Grapes will babble about if the jury ladies don't return a verdict by airtime tonight?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Over your head obviously.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Give me a break! People fight the way they fight. I don't know where yall grew up, but there are no Marquess de Queensbury rules in the streets. If someone tries to initiate an attack, you have the right to defend yourself to the best of your abilities.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



That right goes to all parties.


----------



## BreezeWood (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> BreezeWood said:
> 
> 
> > 7. She calls back and Trayvon answers. He tells Jeantel he is almost home. She can hear that he is out of breath. He tells her that he "lost" the man following him.
> ...






> 13 Crucial Statements Testified By The Girl Who Last Spoke To Trayvon Martin (LIST) | Global Grind
> 
> 6. Jeantel tells the court what happens after that. She told Trayvon to run and she started hearing wind. He told her he was going to get home "through the back." The phone then shuts off.
> 
> ...




Jeantel she hears another "hard-breathing man" (Zimmerman)


*.... He told her he was going to get home "through the back." ... He tells her that he "lost" the man following him.*

Martin may have gotten lost (and ended up where he began), he was visiting, did not know the neighborhood and was fleeing from Zimmerman -


*Jeantel she hears another "hard-breathing man" say "What you doing around here?"*

again what reason would there be for Zimmerman to be breathing hard - if he were not chasing Martin, who believed he had escaped ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder what Fancy Grapes will babble about if the jury ladies don't return a verdict by airtime tonight?



How stoopid they are for not being able to find him guilty in an hour.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > How did zimmerman grab his weapon from this position?
> ...



Wouldn't his knees be blocking it? What about his "disorientation" when he was allegedly getting pummeled? What about his alleged lack of fighting ability?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Creating a "perfect storm" is hardly arguing for reasonable doubt.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Idiot,

If blacks would raise their children not to do crimes. Maybe they wouldn't do the time??? What a thought.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Give me a break! People fight the way they fight. I don't know where yall grew up, but there are no Marquess de Queensbury rules in the streets. *If someone tries to initiate an attack, you have the right to defend yourself to the best of your abilities*.



EXACTLY. That is what GZ did


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



How is it over his head? The thug was walking around checking out houses.  There was a ton of break in's...So you believe he shouldn't of called the police.

You believe these thugs should have a right to break into peoples homes? Is this what you're saying.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



They NEVER got a fair shake or a "true" or sufficient opportunity to do so. How about that thought?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > BreezeWood said:
> ...



She also testified GZ said "what are you talking about?" She also testified she couldn't tell if it was Trayvon's voice saying get off get off.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> You can't start a fight, find that you are loosing and shoot the guy YOU were following. Imagine if it were Martin doing the following.


Did Zimmerman start the fight ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Their response was to invoke Homeland Security when I said you could call the police on EVERY Muslim in the street. They entirely missed my point.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Don't bother messing with Quick. He doesn't like being shown he is an idiot. He just insults you, or pretends he didn't say something. He may need to check with a doctor. Showing signs of early onset dementia.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Hour #11

They have just passed the Casey Anthony jury.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Hour #11
> 
> They have just passed the Casey Anthony jury.



They're probably playing a hand of bridge, little deliberating, hand of bridge, smoke break, little deliberating, hand of bridge, little deliberating.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I am as subject to be mistaken as the next person, Sunshine, but I don't lie.  And anybody who wants to follow the link I posted for you will know that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you think calling the police on every Muslim you see is appropriate, you are far beyond dementia.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Did 25 get a sex change. I don't mean to be mean but it is what I see.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Maybe I should have been more clear....it's not the fact that these young people were held accountable, it's the fact that people are saying Trayvon was just a "child" and trying to make him out to be a choir boy when he could very well have been the thug we are sure he was.  He loved to fight, that was proven in the texts that came out (that the judge wouldn't allow), so he was very good at it.  

I have never said Z was a hero for what he did, but I believe it was self defense, especially after learning what we have about Martins past.  I have no idea how the jury will see this, and I won't be surprised at all if he gets manslaughter, but I think it's wrong.  Just my opinion........


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



that is seriously so far from what i said that it boggles the mind how you stretched your wee intellect to reach that conclusion.

reread what i said and then make a proper comment, not some idiotic comment that had ZERO to do with what i said.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Ummmm NO


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what Fancy Grapes will babble about if the jury ladies don't return a verdict by airtime tonight?
> ...



she can screech--about anything--numbs the mind

'GZ will always have TM's blood on his hands...the dead deserve the Truth'/someone believes that to be the most powerful and memorable statement

that should be a tried and true topic

or any of these>>>
http://globalgrind.com/news/john-guys-george-zimmerman-trial-rebuttal-videos-quotes

~~~

10 hrs---OJ/3hrs and Scott Peterson/7 days

I would think that by the end of the day they would have done all reasonable people can do.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



fuck you.  you do realize martin called about other people whom he thought was suspicious and they were not black you fucking tool.  i can't believe i thought you actually had value to add to this forum.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > If the black guy was on trial for killing the latino/white guy, these guys would cheering the law and order judge.  It's hilarious.
> ...



Not all laws are fair.....


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



how is that over his head?  why is it ok for the government to tell you call something in, yet, when zimmerman did, you call him a racist...?

idiot


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ummmm NO



I just had to say it because some of the conversation looks like some of the stuff I read from the first week of this month.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> ...



Wasn't that person attempting to pursue her in her own house? She DEFINITELY had a right to defend herself.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I don't mean to sound like Fancy, but how in the holy hell did it take 7 days on Scott Peterson.  Were they at the Ritz and didn't want to go back home?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Hour #11
> ...



You forgot to include the time they spent dancing around the room with the dummy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



See my post #5126. I've answered that twice already.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I've really forgotten. Death Penalty. but truly--that sounds unbelievable--the evidence was airtight.

~~~correction~~~
'The only piece of forensic evidence identified was a single hair, thought to have been Laci's, found in a pair of pliers from Peterson's boat.

I suppose that is what took so long.

So guilty --from the start.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Who cares, Quick? All you have done the entire time is troll.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



LOL

That would have been the very first order of business for me


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> when zimmerman did, you call him a racist...?
> 
> idiot



I call Zimmerman a racist and always have because he clearly said "coons."


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Three things that really piss me off about this.
1. My rights of self defense when I am attacked by a member of a "protected group" is gone. Oh'nooo's you can't be fighting back with a gun, knife or fist. Sad day.
2. A lot of the black community wants to riot if a NOT guilty is past down. Well, in this country we're innocent until proven guility. This tells me that a lot of blacks don't believe in a fair and just trial based on the evidence. 
3. The media doesn't give a damn about the evidence...Many of them are leftist and want to see 1 and 2 occur....

Sad day for America


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > when zimmerman did, you call him a racist...?
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



And all you've done is oppress.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if he is racist or not. A member of the KKK getting beat on the ground has the same rights.  

What the fuck kind of country are you assholes fighting for?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Some idiot on the phone with HLN just said that even if the jury ladies give a verdict today, they will go back to the hotel and not back home.

These morons believe a jury stays sequestered after the verdict is given.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

How long did the juries of these big trials deliberate?

Six women jurors have begun deliberations in the trial of George Zimmerman, the man accused of fatally shooting Trayvon Martin, but how long will it take for them to decide his fate?

Some people believe a short deliberation time means a guilty verdict and a longer deliberation means the jury, or at least one juror, thinks the defendant is not guilty. But take a look at how long it took jurors to decide these cases:

Jurors took nearly 15 hours to find Jodi Arias guilty of first-degree murder in the death of her ex-boyfriend Travis Alexander.

Casey Anthony was acquitted of first-degree murder in the death of her 2-year-old daughter, Caylee. The jury deliberated 10 hours and 40 minutes.

Jerry Sandusky was found guilty of 45 of 48 counts of child sex abuse after a jury deliberated for more than 20 hours over two days.

After almost 14 hours, jurors found Drew Peterson guilty in the death of fourth wife, Kathleen Savio.

The jury in the Conrad Murray trial found him guilty of involuntary manslaughter in the death of Michael Jackson after about nine hours of jury deliberations.

In 1995, O.J. Simpson was acquitted of two counts of murder in the deaths of his wife, Nicole Brown Simpson and her friend Ronald Goldman. Jurors deliberated for less than four hours.

Jurors from the second Phil Spector trial deliberated for 30 hours and convicted him of second-degree murder in the death of Lana Clarkson.

After 35 hours of deliberations, stretched out over nine days, jurors acquitted Robert Blake of first-degree murder in his wife's death.

Scott Peterson was convicted of first-degree and second-degree murder for killing his wife and their unborn child. The jury deliberated for seven days.

After four days of deliberations, the Menendez brothers were convicted of two counts of first-degree murder for killing their parents.

Steven Hayes was convicted of capital murder in the deaths of three members of the Petit family. The jury deliberated four hours.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Three things that really piss me off about this.
> 1. My rights of self defense when I am attacked by a member of a "protected group" is gone. Oh'nooo's you can't be fighting back with a gun, knife or fist. Sad day.
> 2. *A lot of the black community wants to riot if a NOT guilty is past down.* Well, in this country we're innocent until proven guility. This tells me that a lot of blacks don't believe in a fair and just trial based on the evidence.
> 3. The media doesn't give a damn about the evidence...Many of them are leftist and want to see 1 and 2 occur....
> ...



How do you define a LOT ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Some idiot on the phone with HLN just said that even if the jury ladies give a verdict today, they will go back to the hotel and not back home.
> 
> These morons believe a jury stays sequestered after the verdict is given.



daze beez onna deh ownz affa dat


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


So it's this being eternally victimized is the thought process that is always at play for some, in which is to be justified for anything that an alledged victim decides to do in their life going foward, and this whether it is good or as a get back for being a victim therefore being bad in justification there of in that bad, just as long as it is a get back to that which made them a victim in the first place, and so it should be all understandable no matter what a person does, and all because of what you just wrote above in thought there of ?

Man, so how did the prisons in this country get so full if this is the case ? Oh that's right all of those people are unjustfully locked up as well in the opinions of certain people whom think in this way, where as they are locked up as innocents according to them.

The trial and the court should be honored and held up by all sides when it makes it's final verdict in the case (of course an apeal is also available) or we are now lawless in America when it comes to these types of matters.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo]DIAGNOSTIC: George Zimmerman Clearly says "Fucking Coons" Before Killing Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Some idiot on the phone with HLN just said that even if the jury ladies give a verdict today, they will go back to the hotel and not back home.
> ...



Dass ryte. Da joory labies gonna hed bak ta da crib an shows dey mans waat dey be lernin wid da dummy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

It isn't illegal to
-walk up to someone
-to ask a question
-to call the police
-to defend yourself if you're in fear for your life

Fact


----------



## gipper (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

Joo fo say dey hev Anna...Anna Tom caly rect doll atz da crib.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Fair shake? A fair shake is being giving the chance to make your self what you want to be. If you choose to become a thug or a drug dealer...Who's fault is it?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> It isn't illegal to
> -walk up to someone
> -to ask a question
> -to call the police
> ...



-to eat a cheeseburger
-to go to the theatre
-to slap a girl's ass
-to kiss and tell


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



nope...doesn't explain why you call zimmerman a racist for doing what the government told him to do

explain yourself


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Fair shake? A fair shake is being giving the chance to make your self what you want to be. If you choose to become a thug or a drug dealer...Who's fault is it?



The deck is stacked against them.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > when zimmerman did, you call him a racist...?
> ...



this was debunked and even the lefty news media agreed

please


----------



## Rozman (Jul 13, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.



I think tomorrow (Sunday) starting around 4 PM we will start to hear reports that the
Jury may have reached a verdict.I think close to 6 PM they will return a verdict.

I have a feeling it will be Manslaughter.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I did that too in posts #5135 and #5142. I only call him a racist for one reason, because he said "coons." The only reason I've heard so far.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Anyone that calls the cops on the protected people=racist. Quickhitcurepon would legalize rape and murder for these people. A scum sucking piece of scum he is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



After initially showing conclusively he said "coons" on 20/20 I think it was with an expert voice analyst, they figured they had done the prosecution's work and made it a policy not to continue to press the issue. Nonetheless, the video I posted has the unaltered phrase GZ used and it's plain as day for anyone to hear.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I would like one of you nutters to prove to me that Martin threw the first punch or initiated the confrontation. You keep saying it like it is fact. It is conjecture. Nobody saw it. Nobody witnessed the start of the confrontation.
> 
> Thanks.



Zimmerman said he did, and he is the only direct witness we have in the fight, until proven otherwise, so can you prove he is lying ? The only thing you can do is deal with all the facts and testimony in the case, and then break it down to prove that Zimmerman is lying to us, and if you can't do that then how do you suppose that we can help you somehow, because that is all that we have had to deal with also in the case?  We are drawing simply a different account of the evidence at hand or upon the implications of the evidence at hand. You just see it differently maybe, and that is ok also, now lets let the court decide that which we cannot.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Careful that you didn't direct that asshole part at me, Matt. Unless you are referring to Quick, in such case I would agree.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok I feel real stupid. I need some translation please. I can't read what is written in the last few posts.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Quick the idiot


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It won't be long before you can't even jaywalk anymore, with how intolerant people are today. 

People that take away my freedom are the scum.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



*snort*

I'm laughing so hard I can barely type up a response!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...







Like your arguments.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Good stuff...


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

does that tape of George screaming for his life really sound like a "Child"? {being that's how the prosecution depicts Trayvon}. If it was a Child screaming, wouldn't he be screaming for his mommy?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Really! Take away GZ freedom, but don't touch Quick's. Truly is laughable.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

..


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



POTUS has the right to speak freely.

He also SHOULD speak in a more guarded fashion.

He's a dickhead.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Holy Cow - *ACQUITTED  !!!!!! *


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That has not been confirmed by any audio analyst. Funny how that never ever came up in court! On top of that, it's punks, not coons.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

When I was in undergrad, we had to take a class in the counseling department.  We had a little 'exercise' a scenario in which we were asked who was responsible for the fate of a woman who was killed.  

The woman had crossed a lake by boat to visit people she knew. There were 3 houses.  In one house there was a person who did not know her.  In another was a person who knew her but did not love her.  In the third house was a person who knew her and loved her.  A storm came up when she started home and the man who ran the boat would not take her back across the lake.  He said it was against policy to push off in a storm.  She wen to the house where the person loved her and he would not take her in.  Then she went to the house where the person knew her but did not love her and he would not take her in either.  Nor would the person at the house where the person did not know her.  She had two choices.  She would have to decide to go around one side of the lake where there were cliffs or around the other side which was wooded.  She chose to go through the woods and was killed by a maniac.

The prof then asked who is responsible for her death.  When one person kills another, a lot of people have a problem with the person not being held to be accountable.  But the person who killed her was a maniac and, therefore, not responsible.  No problem with the bureaucrat.  People don't blame bureaucrats.  No problem at the house where no one knew her.  But some had a problem with the other two not taking her in, but they were under no obligation to her.  

But she chose to cross the lake, she chose to stay until the storm came up.  She chose to go through the woods.  The choices were all hers.  So she was the only one who could be held responsible.

There was a point in time when Zimmerman had lost Martin and Martin could have gone home,  but he did not.  He came back and assaulted Zimmerman.  Had Zimmerman been the one who died, and he well could have, Martin would have been tried as an adult in the killing.  Martin made all the choices here, just like the woman in the story.  Martin is responsible.  Not Zimmerman.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

How would Quick feel if someone came up to him and started beating him. Would he feel that he has a right to self defense????


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Holy Cow - *ACQUITTED  !!!!!! *



I hate pranks. Please tell me you're serious.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Holy Cow - *ACQUITTED  !!!!!! *



are you trolling...i can't find a single link to support your claim


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Jaywalk ? Isn't that illegal ? Oh yes it is illegal, and what other things might be taken away while in this thought process or frame of mind ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It's the original GZ voice from the 911 tape. Do I need to post here only when I have an expert by my side to back me up when jerks like you won't keep an open mind.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Holy Cow - *ACQUITTED  !!!!!! *



Link?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Just Practicing !


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



you do realize that not even the prosecution claimed he said coons

if he said coons, the prosecution would have been all over that

yet they didn't

why?

because they are above low life trolls like yourself


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



So you support cracking down on jaywalking?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Otherwise this could have been inserted into the audio or manipulated at a later date, because it sure seems like it should have been heard clear enough in the 9-11 tape right ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


In some cases uh YES..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



The judge usually fixes the trials and probably made a ruling it was inadmissible. All I know is ever since I heard it what he said, "coons" has been as plain as day to me.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Well then, if people are editing audio, then we have a bigger scandal on our hands than just a trial. Only people with biased mindsets will hear what they want to hear. Not only is that perjury, that is tampering with evidence. Now, find me an audio analyst/or expert who confirms the utterance of "coons" and I will buy this tripe, otherwise I'd rather not speculate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> [
> 
> Maybe I should have been more clear....it's not the fact that these young people were held accountable, it's the fact that people are saying Trayvon was just a "child" and trying to make him out to be a choir boy when he could very well have been the thug we are sure he was.  He loved to fight, that was proven in the texts that came out (that the judge wouldn't allow), so he was very good at it.
> 
> I have never said Z was a hero for what he did, but I believe it was self defense, especially after learning what we have about Martins past.  I have no idea how the jury will see this, and I won't be surprised at all if he gets manslaughter, but I think it's wrong.  Just my opinion........



The reason why the judge threw it out was because most of it was garbage.  

It was the ZImmerman team sliming this kid after he was dead (and yeah, that WILL make the riots worse if Zimmerman is acquitted) 

I don't buy the self defense because he created the situation to start with.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Ok I feel real stupid. I need some translation please. I can't read what is written in the last few posts.



You'll get used to their attempt at humor..  Pretty sad really.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You had to be there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


So you think the trial is fixed or rather trying to balance the evidence for both sides in order to be fair ?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And you weren't. So why make up all this shit like you do?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That video I posted is the exact same recording that was published on 20/20 when this story broke.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I was there big time when this was debated the first go-round.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



SILENCE YOU UNNATURAL NOISE!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOt1wEDy0SI&feature=player_embedded]Zimmerman's 911 call: Audio enhanced again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> Ok I feel real stupid. I need some translation please. I can't read what is written in the last few posts.



You will get used to Sarass' undeniably dimwitted and humorless posting.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



The majority of trials are fixed to one degree or another. It's a testament to the jury that they usually come up with the correct verdicts despite all that.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



never watched to see if there was a follow up, did you? 

CNN Enhances Zimmerman 911 Call Again ? And Reporter Now Doubts Racial Slur Used | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...





TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yea, the reporter said, "It seemed pretty clear then." So you agree that the original analysis was clear? First impressions are usually correct.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How many more utterly preposterous things will you say today?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 13, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



That doesnt make any sense. 

The application of the law was consistent with Zimmerman as with any other defendant.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Ha. That video came from depotoo's link. Wanna try again?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

You'll get used to them all pretending to be Doctors, Lawyers and Indian Chiefs too.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

ok I have to type just to type right now. My cat is cracking me up because he is batting at the letters as I type. And when I post and the screen roles well that is just a site to see his head shack up and down till he gets his focus back on the letter or the courser.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Do you find it 100% impossible Trayvon became indignant at being followed and doubled back to attack Zim ?



Indignant? You are joking, right?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



this is what i don't understand about people like you...you make ASSumptions and then pretend those ASSumptions are fact.

here is a FACT for you:  the judge never ruled the recording was inadmissible.  

once again, i have blown your "theories" to dust and now they are blowing away in the wind.  when you have facts, get back to me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

There are unconfirmed reports that a deputy heard the following coming through the jury room door...


"You put your right foot in, you take your right foot out, you put your right foot in..."


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

Barack Hussein Obama: "If I'd have had a son, he's look like Trayvon Martin....and be a pot smoking, school-skipping violent thug-wanna-be douchebag."


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Exactly. 

By leaving his car and pursuing Martin armed, regardless the reason, Zimmerman created a dangerous situation. This is a textbook example of manslaughter, of which Zimmerman is clearly guilty.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Man it apeared that this CNN(?) analyst was totally shocked that he has now found that he may have been wrong about this assumption, thus getting the sound engineer to replay the place over and over again, and just to make sure that he was wrong about it, just so he could walk away with a cleaner concious on the matter? That would be what I would have been looking for if seeking the truth.. Play it again sam and again and maybe one more time, and then again & again just to make sure.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


>







One less GZ lover.


----------



## numan (Jul 13, 2013)

'

The fact that the jury is taking so long to come to a decision would seem to indicate that they do not consider the case to be so cut-and-dry as many people on this thread think.

.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



We are not jurors.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Fuck you, asshole. 

Whatchya gonna do, loser?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

I guess this whole George Zimmerman trial fiasco is another shining example of the work of Barack Hussein Obama, the Great Uniter!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Rozman said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



could be a hung jury--I think I would be the one not to change my mind.

CCP woman and security officer woman--seems like they have that potential, too.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

You do? Nice connection, genius.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I feel real stupid. I need some translation please. I can't read what is written in the last few posts.
> ...



ohhh come on now... you think we're funny.  That's why you keep coming back for more.

 ;-)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

HLN is going back into the courtroom after the break.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...





I guess so. 
well--egregious errors were committed and I hope the defense team is spending the time productively drafting motions or filing complaints on any and all.

IT director/fired--should be some lawsuits there. 

I never have understood exactly --Sanford is a suburb of Orlando? guess so--none the less--rise up litigators of Sanford/Seminole county, rise up.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

People are going in the courtroom.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll tell you one thing...The right of self defense is gone against the special group. You couldn't pay me a million bucks to walk or live within one of these communities when my rights are gone.

You'd have to be a idiot to be white and live with this kind of risk that you can't defend yourself. This is how big of a crock of shit this is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I said the video I posted, numnuts.

Edit:



QuickHitCurepon said:


> That video I posted is the exact same recording that was published on 20/20 when this story broke.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



uh....thank you capt obvious

do you breathe oxygen?  i mean you literally ignored my reply and created the worst non sequitur i've ever seen.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

Jury wants clarification on manslaughter charges.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Jury Question:

Can we get some snackey cakes sent in to the jury room?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I'll tell you one thing...The right of self defense is gone against the special group. You couldn't pay me a million bucks to walk or live within one of these communities when my rights are gone.
> 
> You'd have to be a idiot to be white and live with this kind of risk that you can't defend yourself. This is how big of a crock of shit this is.



How shocking it must be to some Southerners to know that you can't simply stalk a black boy and blow him away without everybody makin' a fuss about it.  Whatever happened to this country?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> The fact that the jury is taking so long to come to a decision would seem to indicate that they do not consider the case to be so cut-and-dry as many people on this thread think.
> 
> .



I will assume from your quote you are for the defense?

No. It was never cut and dried. 

A test for FL law--I have come to believe. 

~~~

still turning over the idea in my mind--Tsarnaev maims and kills many and its possible that will not be a death penalty case--terrorism also included 

and GZ faces life w/o parole. It will take me a while to understand what I think about this. 

while we wait.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> You'll get used to them all pretending to be Doctors, Lawyers and Indian Chiefs too.



Sarie can't imagine that some people actually are lawyers or doctors or "Indian chiefs."

Difficult to blame her.  It's unimaginable that she could ever succeed at any such role in life.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



POTUS shouldn't have the right to speak freely if he can't figure out how to speak in a more guarded fashion and he's going to be a dickhead.

Stop arguing ALONGSIDE me.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jury Question:
> 
> Can we get some snackey cakes sent in to the jury room?



fresh or frozen twinkies?

Walmart will receive fresh twinkies--available today, by chance.

I think I have eaten a Twinkie. I preferred the chocolate covered/cream filled treats--back in the day.

Now--muffins-I am a muffin wizard. Fresh blueberries from my yard. 

Just for the gang here. Jurors must get their own treats.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Can you show the judge didn't rule it inadmissible?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you one thing...The right of self defense is gone against the special group. You couldn't pay me a million bucks to walk or live within one of these communities when my rights are gone.
> ...



No you piece of trash...I am talking about a black punk jumping a man and now that man can't defend his own self from bodily harm. 

How would you feel if you were jumped? Sucka!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get used to them all pretending to be Doctors, Lawyers and Indian Chiefs too.
> ...



In RL I'll go ahead and admit it.    I'm an Indian Chief.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Jury wants clarification on manslaughter charges.



Sarie is getting all excited now.  For in her biased world view, that can "only" mean that the jury is now ready to convict the poor guy of manslaughter.

Anyway, the reality is that they MAY very well have resolved the question of "guilt" or non guilt as to murder.

I have  hunch that they have probably decided to acquit GZ on murder and are now turning to the matter of manslaughter.  IF their basis for acquitting him of murder (assuming they did so) is "justification," then they MAY need "clarification" to come to grips with the notion that "justification" also requires an acquittal on manslaughter.   

Lotta "ifs" and "mays," etc.,  I know.

It's like a Pavlovian reaction:  Ding the bell and the dog salivates.  Send in a jury note and I speculate.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



he spoke the truth--they had a picture of him in cap and gown from high school and he did look like Trayvon.

I try not to imagine what would have happened if the previous POTUS had said something like that.

Go with the flow. Now we have Edward Snowden --just invite the world over to finish us off. That is as much as my mind can process.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'll admit PART of what Sarie thinks about me.  I am NOT smart enough to be a doctor (M.D.).


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman, this guy should not have been carrying a concealed weapon: he had to reason to have one
> ...



Without the gun, Trayvon would not be dead. It is ludicrous to think Trayvon was killing or meant to kill Zimmerman: it was nothing more than a school yard fist fight at most; no intention to do grave bodily harm or kill someone, not on Trayvon's part.  Zimmerman's quoting Trayvon as saying 'you're gonna die tonight' is a total lie, something out of a B movie.  From the beginning Zimmerman profiled Trayvon as being a black gangster type, and he reported him and stalked him because of that profile. He made up all that shit about Trayvon reaching for the gun and saying 'you're gonna die tonight.' Zimmerman probably believed up until the next day when he found out Trayvon was just an ordinary teen that he, Zimmerman, had shot a gangster type. Wrong.  Zimmerman was never in a situation where his life was threatened.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

George Zimmerman trial: Jurors want 'clarification' on jury instructions for 'manslaughter'
Orlando Sentinel


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Recess for 30 minutes


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder what Fancy Grapes will babble about if the jury ladies don't return a verdict by airtime tonight?



She will be raising Taffe, the motor mouth's, blood pressure.

Don't fuck wit da grapes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



u mad


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?



Anything is possible.

I certainly deny, however, that given his demeanor, his own family background and his choice of activities that it is probable.

It is instead likely that he is not a racist.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Without the gun, Trayvon would not be dead.



You mount someone and pound their head into concrete you cross a line to reasonable great bodily harm with a blow to skull.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jury Question:
> 
> Can we get some snackey cakes sent in to the jury room?



I'd like to see that judge take a jumbo pack of Twinkies and shove them ALL into her face.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Guess what mother fucker,

Blacks don't have more rights then me. I have a right to self defense when a thug starts bashing my fucking head into the ground.

Hear that assholes?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> * * * *
> 
> Without the gun, Trayvon would not be dead.  * * * *



Without the gun, George might be.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?



I haven't seen evidence to support it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Jury wants clarification on manslaughter charges.
> ...



I believe they've moved away from M2 and are going over what the state has put down for the manslaughter charges. The 2 items they must consider for manslaughter, and must agree to one, is worded in a way to be tricky. See this: Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman: Zimmerman trial jury verdict form - Documents - Los Angeles Times

Take note of the word OR in both.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.

Meanwhile they are getting Z's new suits ready.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LRpCv7siI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LRpCv7siI[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get used to them all pretending to be Doctors, Lawyers and Indian Chiefs too.
> ...



Sarass could be like 0bama and get a mail order degree from Harvard.  That is what those whose brains are all adipose tissue do.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

QOTD goes to Snook:
*
Don't fuck wit da grapes. *


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...



That's what this is all about...GUNS. The left doesn't give a shit about the law and they're ready to throw-out our entire legal system to take our guns away.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Jury Question:
> ...



Whatever will raise her lipids the fastest.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Jury Question:
> ...



what for the prosecutors?

shots of vinegar, perhaps. cleans out the system. a good purge.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> 
> Meanwhile they are getting Z's new suits ready.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LRpCv7siI



Are the parents paying for the new suits?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?



other than your debunked "coons" claim....do you have evidence that he is?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> 
> Meanwhile they are getting Z's new suits ready.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LRpCv7siI



And you, still trying to pretend you are not the jackass in that avatar of yours.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?
> ...



They said that about Mark Furman too.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Considering the fact that Zimmerman has every reason in the world to lie about what happened, AND the fact that his injuries were minor to say the least, AND the fact that he's been caught in numerous lies since the very beginning, I am frankly stunned that anyone other than his immediate family, regardless of their political persuasion, would blindly believe Zimmerman's story.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Well these women don't seem all that emotional to me, they seem to be thinking all of it through.

Maybe they are concerned about the penalty for manslaughter.  Exploring which option they go with.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Even if he is...He has the same right of self defense. 

You people are sick in the head.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



yep and that is why the riots are instigated


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Well thank God!

The news has something new to speculate about for the next 4 hours.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

What's taking the jury so long?!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



It is the states job to prove him wrong. This is all that matters.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Sanford police did


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Somebody break out the wine and tequila.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?
> ...



All his frivolous calls regarding blacks to 911 and how he regarded Trayvon in the 911 recording in question is a good start. I think he's racist simply because he obviously said "coons" otherwise I'm very suspicious.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> ...


The flkorida state prison system.

But he has enough money left over in his defense fund to get all the doritos he wants at the prison commissary  

Socialism at its finest..


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> ...



my avatar is a chick magnet.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



And the State Attorney before Obama got involved.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



The Sanford police department are intrinsically racist, so it is not surprising they assumed the black guy was in the wrong and accepted Zimmerman's story at face value. It's the South, for god sakes: racism is endemic.



> Considering the fact that Zimmerman has every reason in the world to lie about what happened, AND the fact that his injuries were minor to say the least, AND the fact that he's been caught in numerous lies since the very beginning, I am frankly stunned that anyone other than his immediate family, regardless of their political persuasion, would blindly believe Zimmerman's story.


  I agree with this completely!!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

meanwhile--'Doctors, lawyers, Indian Chiefs...' 

I saw those words in a post.

good  tune. I ventured into the Clearwater/St Pete area and enjoyed this played by a steel drum band--maybe not--somehow YMCA is linked to a roommate of that era and she had lived in that area. I have not visited Central FL. orange grove area. Football is big in FL--I learned that. I even watched the sun set on a pier in Key West. Hot, Hot, Hot. FL is too hot.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td5asxXUWfg]village people ymca - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

It's interesting that Z's supporters were so sure of themselves.

As Tony Montana said to Sousa's hit man after he blew his brains out, "Look at you , now.">"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



In circumstantial murder cases, it is the states duty to prove that the details are proof enough. This isn't a circumstantial case but that principle can be applied here.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> The Sanford police department are intrinsically racist, so it is not surprising they assumed the black guy was in the wrong and accepted Zimmerman's story at face value. It's the South, for god sakes: racism is endemic.



You don't have facts, law or evidence.

So this is what you're left with.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



actually, in *all* criminal cases, it is the states duty to prove....


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> ...



I read he has a website for donations that is earning $30,000 a month.  He can afford the suits, they're part of his defense fund.

The following article said 77,000 in a week so it may be much more they're taking in.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-57587877-504083/george-zimmerman-trial-defense-fund-up-$77k-in-one-week-for-man-accused-of-murdering-trayvon-martin/


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



you do realize that his calls also included non black people...right?  

seriously, your lack of knowledge on this matter is appalling.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> meanwhile--'Doctors, lawyers, Indian Chiefs...'
> 
> I saw those words in a post.
> 
> ...


Right, too hot with no changes in the seasons for balance.

I got married in Key West.  I had my reception at "Sloppy Joe's Bar."

I had the reception before the wedding and then we all marched to the courthouse.

Bunch of freaking hippies.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Show us where anything states all his calls were regarding blacks? You've already been disproven that he said coon.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Wow, people paying someone to murder a black kid. Makes me feel sick to be an American.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> 
> Meanwhile they are getting Z's new suits ready.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0LRpCv7siI



When they get past manslaughter, the only option left on the verdict sheet is NOT GUILTY. 

I don't think it's Z that is going to wearing new stripes then; it'll be those that never looked at or believed any of the evidence. The only question that remains after that is WHAT TYPE OF STRIPES WILL THOSE PEOPLE BE WEARING?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Remember when you said they were paying for his suits?

You're no fun anymore ;-(


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, 

Even if it was mostly blacks...So we shouldn't call the cops on people doing crimes? Is this what you're saying??? What kind of society are you arguing for.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



I didn't say all his calls were about blacks. And I didn't say he was racist for that reason but it was a route of inquiry. I asked if anyone would deny he was racist and no one has given any reason to show he wasn't.

When 20/20 comes out while the "coons" story broke and convinces most people that he did say it, how in hell can something like that EVER be disproven?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Didn't she claim that WE are all paying for his suits?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



This thread isn't fun anymore.  Some around here just suck all the fun out of a room.  Don't worry after the verdict I'll be more careful who I hang out with here.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The jury wants to ask a question.  In comes Zimmerman, shaking hands smiling.  West had his pen in his hand so maybe Z would not shake it but he did.  A strained smile from West.  His face wrinkled like a cheap saddle.
> ...


You are assuming that they believe everything Zimmerman said.

Why did not he listen to the advice of the police dispatcher.  Why did not he stay in the car until the police arrived?

Common sense tells people that anybody will lie to save their necks..

We have a dead juvenile who broke no laws.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



He's a clueless fool. WTF has happen to make people this fucking stupid.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > meanwhile--'Doctors, lawyers, Indian Chiefs...'
> ...



fond memories, eh.

Grateful for the rain --we sat in Sloppy Joe's and reflected upon deep subjects. Then my friend began adopting cats--so impressed with the Hemingway House. It changed her life apparently.

I can't believe we did that. Then both of my friends moved to FL. Tried to tell me the heat and hurricanes weren't so bad. I didn't believe that.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I asked if anyone would deny he was racist and no one has given any reason to show he wasn't.



What evidence can you use to prove your not racist ?

You don't even make it thought provoking.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You don't have to perform mental gymnastics to prove something beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I asked if anyone would deny he was racist and no one has given any reason to show he wasn't.
> ...



When no one even tries during probing, it is very telling.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What evidence can one post to prove someone is not racist ?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Jury just asked for clarification on the manslaughter charge.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you one thing...The right of self defense is gone against the special group. You couldn't pay me a million bucks to walk or live within one of these communities when my rights are gone.
> ...


You must be living in a different time period, because this has never been the America I grew up in..

I grew up in an America where the law mattered, and the manipulation of the law was caught immediately if one tried to manipulate it, but these days it's a whole other story, and that is why no one can hardly get these things right anymore. People have become to cunning and smart, and they have become to cunning and smart in a bad way, so it's so wonder the devil is smiling like a mule eating briars when he looks upon us now, and upon our folly in which we have allowed to be created amongst us today.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I didn't ask for evidence, did I?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What did you ask for ?


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> The Sanford police department are intrinsically racist, so it is not surprising they assumed the black guy was in the wrong and accepted Zimmerman's story at face value. It's the South, for god sakes: racism is endemic.



link?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



nvm


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



he is a troll.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



now backed into a corner...you madly try to spin your way out of another gross error regarding this case


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Guess what mother fucker,
> 
> Blacks don't have more rights then me. I have a right to self defense when a thug starts bashing my fucking head into the ground.
> 
> Hear that assholes?



Wow! You seem very angry!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Of course. Run along.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



you don't have to run to breathe


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



And continue to deny the obvious racial slur.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Do any Zimmerman supporters deny at least the possibility that he is racist?



I'm not a supporter and I don't care if he is a racist. I care about his actions because there are plenty of people who are racist that don't pursue someone and shoot them like zimmerman did to Martin.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 13, 2013)

you have to type to post


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Not this lefty, I am very pro-Second Amendment for everyone.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Yurt said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo]DIAGNOSTIC: George Zimmerman Clearly says "Fucking Coons" Before Killing Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]

This is a gross error?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> I care about his actions because there are plenty of people who are racist that don't pursue someone and shoot them like zimmerman did to Martin.



Do you just ignore Martin came back or you just know it could never happen he came back punched GZ and began to pound his head ?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Self defense is my god given right. Fuck anyone that says otherwise...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



yeah, it was - 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOt1wEDy0SI&feature=player_embedded]Zimmerman's 911 call: Audio enhanced again - YouTube[/ame]

and court is back in session


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

this judge is a real jerk, you know it?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



MSM over-stepped itself in more or less proving he did say "coons" so out of journalistic integrity, they felt obligated to take the other side also.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2013)

Manslaughter seems like a reasonable middle-ground conviction.  Plus, Zimmerman would lose his gun rights.

Florida Crimes: Manslaughter


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> this judge is a real jerk, you know it?



Criminal 

Should be disbarred.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

they are working jointly on a statement to send back to the jurors as to what their exact question is regarding manslaughter


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

Just turned on the stream. 

What has happened?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeily   said:
			
		

> And of course I do know who initiated the physical altercation.
> 
> Beyond ANY doubt it WAS TM, you idiot.
> 
> ...



The physical evidence does not confirm  anything. I would not expect an imbecile like you to understand.
Your foul mouth is the only weapon you have so any attempt at serious debate is useless. THE IGNORE 
feature is a blessing...have fun!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



I like you and agree with you for the most part Esmeralda, but I will say that I am a New Yorker who moved down South and i definitely saw more racial polarization up North where I grew up. It's actually a breath of fresh air to move down here. Now I will add this qualifier; I'm in an area that has a heavy Military and college atmosphere.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Self defense is my god given right. Fuck anyone that says otherwise...



Idiot,

There is no god. Your rights are determined by man. 

Nobody wants to strip you of the right to defend yourself, chicken little. Relax.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like the Jury is thinking the same thing...


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

the judge appears very passive-aggressive


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

An emotional resolution with a verdict of manslaughter doesn't seem there would be questions.

Questions on manslaughter would seem murder  is out


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

So I guess it is ok to commit crimes if you're BLACK. This is what I'm talking about when I discuss the double standard.

No wonder our inner-cities are going to hell. Is there *NOT one black* that will speak out about how very fucking wrong this is?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



No, what it is is 100% bull shit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Anderson Cooper: Did George Zimmerman use a racial slur? Why it's important - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com



> Click here and listen to the tape at 1:17.
> 
> Without editing the tape, the comment in question could easily be missed as it appears Zimmerman said it under his breath. The comment lasted only 1.6 seconds.
> 
> ...



Why would such serious commentary come from a legal analyst if it hadn't pretty much been decided at that time that he very likely at the very minimum said "coons"?

Oh I know, debunking. I'd hate to burst your bubble but debunking is not a very highly regarded art.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

question submitted to the jurors, waiting 15 minutes to see if they respond before their dinner break.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

PredFan said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



To the unbelievers.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So I guess it is ok to commit crimes if you're BLACK. This is what I'm talking about when I discuss the double standard.
> 
> No wonder our inner-cities are going to hell. Is there *NOT one black* that will speak out about how very fucking wrong this is?



Qiut Matthew, please.  You know you are wrong.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> question submitted to the jurors, waiting 15 minutes to see if they respond before their dinner break.



If I were them I would get dinner before submitting the verdict.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

It just took an hour to ask the jurors to clarify their request for clarification...god help GZ..


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anderson Cooper: Did George Zimmerman use a racial slur? Why it's important - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know why, and here is what was said after it was properly enhanced-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOt1wEDy0SI&feature=player_embedded]Zimmerman's 911 call: Audio enhanced again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a comprimise verdict.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a comprimise verdict.



BASED ON WHAT? How would you feel if someone started slamming your head against the ground???


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a comprimise verdict.
> ...



Dazed?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

The jury is asking about manslaughter. It may not be a compromise verdict.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Does one fucking coon offset one white ass cracker????  I need clarification...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 13, 2013)

Why did Zimmerman feel compelled to shot Martin in the heart.  Couldn't he have just wounded him in the arm, leg, etc.?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a comprimise verdict.
> ...



Matt, not going to rehash the evidence for the 500th time, it's tiresome.  

Just saying that the Jury asking for this clarification does not look good for Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a compromise verdict.



They are asking for clarification, that doesn't mean they have convicted him of it yet. Idiot. Also since self defense applied to Murder 2 (which they dismissed), it also applies to manslaughter. What I'm guessing is that they did indeed determine that he acted in self defense with regards to Murder 2, so if that were true, it can be possible that they are about to make the same determination with manslaughter. Hey, they could also be asking what instruction acquits him.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why did Zimmerman feel compelled to shot Martin in the heart.  Couldn't he have just wounded him in the arm, leg, etc.?




When someone who has been pummeling you reaches for your gun, you're probably not thinking very clearly about your options.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why did Zimmerman feel compelled to shot Martin in the heart.  Couldn't he have just wounded him in the arm, leg, etc.?



Imagine your head is being pounded against the ground. Do you care where you shot the guy trying to kill you at?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson Cooper: Did George Zimmerman use a racial slur? Why it's important - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com
> ...



You can't lisp a plural "s" sound onto the word "cold" and there is definitely an "s" sound in it. Impossible. Only "coons" can fit that "enhanced" version. I have heard many words tried that could fit but none have come anywhere near "coons."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why did Zimmerman feel compelled to shot Martin in the heart.  Couldn't he have just wounded him in the arm, leg, etc.?



  Center mass. Thats all that needs to be said.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a compromise verdict.
> ...



They haven't dismissed anything yet.  But if "Self-Defense" is an affirmative defense to both Murder and Manslaughter, the fact they are looking for a clarificaiton on manslaughter would seem to me that they rejected the "self-defense" position.  

Anyway, that's how I'm reading it.  Could be wrong.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a comprimise verdict.
> ...



It could be they have dismissed that Z was defending himself and possibly thought that Z was angry after being hit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

You can't tell from the question which way they are leaning.

Did they start with self defense eliminate that and are now considering what he should be convicted of?

Did they start with the charges, eliminate murder and are now discussing manslaughter to agree or reject?


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

hour dinner break, dinner arrived


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Before this altercation even began, Z puts this kid in the category of an asshole and Fucking Punk.  Then the kid sucker punches him and really pisses him off.  He says to himself, tonight, it's my turn  and shoots him in the heart!

Very possible!   As possible as Z's story.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Wouldn't you be angry if you were hit? Having your head pounded on the cement???


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Before this altercation even began, Z puts this kid in the category of an asshole and Fucking Punk.  Then the kid sucker punches him and really pisses him off.  He says to himself, tonight, it's my turn  and shoots him in the heart!
> 
> Very possible!   As possible as Z's story.



Thinking the kid is a punk doesn't take Zimmermans right of self defense away.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking more like they are leaning towards Manslaughter as a compromise verdict.
> ...



So much for spontaneous reactions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Yes, I would be.  

That doesn't constitute self defense, though.  

If he shot the kid in anger, that's manslaughter.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

HLN says jury working *through* dinner.  Think they will come out with a verdict tonight.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> You can't tell from the question which way they are leaning.
> 
> Did they start with self defense eliminate that and are now considering what he should be convicted of?
> 
> Did they start with the charges, eliminate murder and are now discussing manslaughter to agree or reject?



No, I think they eliminated murder2 and are now looking into manslaughter and if manslaughter could somehow fit into agenda of pacifying the blood thirsty


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Well then, we all know how you would react if someone killed you with one punch. You would be dead.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Before this altercation even began, Z puts this kid in the category of an asshole and Fucking Punk.  Then the kid sucker punches him and really pisses him off.  He says to himself, tonight, it's my turn  and shoots him in the heart!
> 
> Very possible!   As possible as Z's story.



Not possible at all as there is no evidence for that


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > I care about his actions because there are plenty of people who are racist that don't pursue someone and shoot them like zimmerman did to Martin.
> ...



Who is the witness that stated that Martin came back, zimmerman? If he came back to "pound his head", why would he be talking on a cell phone?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Since the jury asked for the evidence list, that tells me they aren't going to rule on emotion, but on evidence. Guess what folks? That's good for Zimmerman. If they used the same evidence to rule out Murder 2, they may react the same way on manslaughter.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

O'Mara looks as somber as anyone can remember.

ok

accepting the inevitable

Plenty of grounds for appeal.

~~~
5 to 1 in favor of acquittal--Fox News/Frank Taafe?--the 1 is reviewing manslaughter instructions.

probably different news from other sources.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Forgot the part where he hung up, didn't you? Remember how the phone was in the grass and not in the pocket?

Such a tool.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Voluntary manslaughter describes a homicide intentionally committed while in the midst of a provocation. The prosecutor must show a sudden, unexpected event or circumstance serving as a provocation. As a result of the provocation, the defendant must have felt a temporary anger, heat of passion, or emotion that immediately resulted in an intent to kill or an intent to commit the act that resulted in the victim's death. - See more at: Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw

http://statelaws.findlaw.com/florida-law/florida-voluntary


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Voluntary manslaughter describes a homicide intentionally committed while in the midst of a provocation. The prosecutor must show a sudden, unexpected event or circumstance serving as a provocation. As a result of the provocation, the defendant must have felt a temporary anger, heat of passion, or emotion that immediately resulted in an intent to kill or an intent to commit the act that resulted in the victim's death. - See more at: Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
> 
> http://statelaws.findlaw.com/florida-law/florida-voluntary



doesn't fit


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Voluntary manslaughter describes a homicide intentionally committed while in the midst of a provocation. The prosecutor must show a sudden, unexpected event or circumstance serving as a provocation. As a result of the provocation, the defendant must have felt a temporary anger, heat of passion, or emotion that immediately resulted in an intent to kill or an intent to commit the act that resulted in the victim's death. - See more at: Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
> 
> http://statelaws.findlaw.com/florida-law/florida-voluntary



Now, where did Zimmerman willfully or intentionally provoke Martin? There was no "heat of passion or emotion" just instinct.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Fairly unlikely, I have a pretty hard head.  I can take a punch pretty well. 

But that isn't the point here.  

The point here is, if Zimmerman shot Trayvon because he was angry, that's manslaughter. 

And that kind of sounds like where the jury is leaning.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Voluntary manslaughter describes a homicide intentionally committed while in the midst of a provocation. The prosecutor must show a sudden, unexpected event or circumstance serving as a provocation. As a result of the provocation, the defendant must have felt a temporary anger, heat of passion, or emotion that immediately resulted in an intent to kill or an intent to commit the act that resulted in the victim's death. - See more at: Florida Voluntary Manslaughter Laws - FindLaw
> ...



Tragically killing someone fits, and punishment is called for.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



When and where was that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Since the jury asked for the evidence list, that tells me they aren't going to rule on emotion, but on evidence. Guess what folks? That's good for Zimmerman. If they used the same evidence to rule out Murder 2, they may react the same way on manslaughter.



Do hang on to your sliver of hope, we know it's all you have.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



nope. no evidence for that. plenty of evidence for self-defense


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't know if FL procedural law allows for it:  But if they can, I'd like to see the jury render at least a PARTIAL verdict.

I am guessing that they have already acquitted GZ of murder.

So take that verdict.

That way, on any possible retrial, the idiot persecutors cannot ever again try GZ for murder.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> *So I guess it is ok to commit crimes if you're BLACK. This is what I'm talking about when I discuss the double standard.*
> 
> No wonder our inner-cities are going to hell. Is there *NOT one black* that will speak out about how very fucking wrong this is?



LOL, what group has the largest population in jail and prisons?


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



it's not your bone which will kill you. it is something INSIDE your head. the bone might still be OK

Z shot T in self-defense and he was not angry, he was terrified


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Can't prove it by this case. 
So by this case _ actions_ *DO* speak louder than_ words_.

Zimmerman, the Democrat, is a murderer by your standards, yet you justify his political affiliation with "Doubt he even voted."



> Rs are the ones most interested in guns and vigilantism so actions speak louder than words.



According to your post...who put the $10k bounty on Zimmerman's head, "Wanted Dead or Alive"?
Who tweeted Zimmerman's address and called for vigilante 'justice'?
Who tweeted Zimmerman's parent's address?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Hello?

Let's play _"turn aboutsie"?_

Why didn't Trayon run home? Why did he talk to his girlfriend about "_a creepy ass cracker?_

Why didn't Trayvon call 911 if he was scared?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



No, of course, there was no evidence, none.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Right, that's what makes this case so tragic.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's exactly what I am thinking.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox News--Frank Taafe?

it is 5 to 1--in favor of  acquittal. The 1 is reviewing the manslaughter instructions.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Don't be so hard on yourself. Why wasn't the phone in his pocket if he decided to ALLEGEDLY  "ambush" zimmerman? I think that the fact that he was on the phone and the phone was on the ground, shows that their meeting was not planned.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

Just heard Zimmerman's neighbor say 5 of the jurists have agreed on an acquittal and the one holdout wants to consider manslaughter.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> IlarMeily   said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, actually.  It does.  It is not surprising that a biased moron like you can't or won't see as much.



JQPublic1 said:


> I would not expect an imbecile like you to understand.



I am not interested in what a fucking lying rodent like you says about such mattes, you fly fucker.



JQPublic1 said:


> Your foul mouth is the only weapon you have so any attempt at serious debate is useless. THE IGNORE
> feature is a blessing...have fun!



Suck a pile of rat cocks, you ignorant dishonest pussy.

Meanwhile, kiss "murder" goodbye, you freaky deeky motherfucker.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I don't care, my point was that political affiliation isn't really relevant but you all continue to try making it so.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> 
> it is 5 to 1--in favor of  acquittal. The 1 is reviewing the manslaughter instructions.



I have no idea where he gets his "news."

Bu if his "sources" are accurate, good.

Full acquittal.

It's what's for JUSTICE!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

One more time people. He left his vehicle to give the exact location for the police. The street sign of which I don't have  YAY! but remember my days being urban had numbers for the beginning of the houses on said street.

And Zimmerman isn't to blame for leaving his car to tell the dispatcher his exact location.

What the fuck is wrong with you people? "If Zimmerman...................".


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Just heard Zimmerman's neighbor say 5 of the jurists have agreed on an acquittal and the one holdout wants to consider manslaughter.



that is Fox. 

what do the others say.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



First of all, I know you lack a proper knowledge in human anatomy. You have two areas on the side of your skull, called the temple. The term is derived for the muscle and the bone underneath, the temporal bone and the temporalis muscle. One of two things can occur, if something sharp hits that area, it can penetrate the skin, muscle and bone to cause fatal brain damage. If something blunt hits you, like a human fist, you can cause bone to fracture into and lodge itself in the brain. You can literally drive that area of the skull into the person's brain just by punching. I know, because I have studied comparative anatomy since 2008. 

That's where your wrong firstly.

Secondly, Zimmerman never exhibited anger during the fight. And instead of anger, it was frustration over a rash of burglaries which drove him to say "fucking punks" or "these assholes always get away." He shot him out of fear. You generalize too much.

Lastly, if you apply logic to this situation; if the jury used self defense to exonerate him of Murder 2, guess what? It stands to reason they may apply the same logic to manslaughter.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The jury is instructed to go in the order of the charges. By asking for clarification on manslaughter it shows that they have ruled out murder 2. The self-defense claim is being applied to that as well. I think if you can read the jury that well you are in the wrong career. My belief is that they are asking what the charge means by causing the events to occur. Once they are told that following is not against the law, then self-defense applies to the altercation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If Zimmerman was terrified, he would have never gotten out of the truck.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Did anyone catch what A$$ and Stamina worked out for jury question?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Did Martin attempt to suffocate Zimmerman?


----------



## Antares (Jul 13, 2013)

The poor black thug bit off more than he could chew.

He got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...





Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...





A_LittleFeisty said:


> Ok I feel real stupid. I need some translation please. I can't read what is written in the last few posts.



Don't feel stupid.  We are from rural Iowa and not subject to those foreign dialects...  I have trouble reading them, too.  In fact, I just scroll past them.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> ...



I'm headed over to find out what is being said.

CNN seemed inclined the other way.

This is getting to be quite  a JOB.

better than living in China I suppose. or the Middle East.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> 
> it is 5 to 1--in favor of  acquittal. The 1 is reviewing the manslaughter instructions.



And you believe this?  How would Frank Taffe know, he isn't even a lawyer but obviously racist.  His opinion is that the Black woman is against allowing Georgie to walk free.

Did you think he was serious?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Such base and abstract thinking.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> ...



come on. The Hispanic woman--5 white women and one Hispanic woman. That is the jury.

or don't.

what have you heard? tell us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's nice.  Are you putting that to some kind of use, because it seems if you have all day to sit home and watch this trial, it's not like you have a productive job.  Just saying.  

Point was, ZImmerman had no broken bones, concusssions, etc.  He did not require hospitialization. EMT"s on the scene described his injuries as MINOR.  

He was not in fear for his life.  





TemplarKormac said:


> [
> That's where your wrong firstly.
> 
> Secondly, Zimmerman never exhibited anger during the fight. And instead of anger, it was frustration over a rash of burglaries which drove him to say "fucking punks" or "these assholes always get away." He shot him out of fear. You generalize too much.



Again, if Zimmerman were afraid, he would have never gotten out of the truck.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If Trayvon was terrified, he wouldn't have beaten the snot out of Zimmerman.

My gosh, you are easily countered.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did anyone catch what A$$ and Stamina worked out for jury question?





> After some back-and-forth, and shortly before the judge announced that the jury had ordered dinner, prosecutors and defense lawyers agreed to a response to the jury's question -- basically asking for more detail. "The court cannot engage in general discussions but may be able to address a specific question regarding clarification of the instructions regarding manslaughter," their joint response to the jury says. "If you have a specific question, please submit it."



Jury weighing Zimmerman's fate asks question about manslaughter option - CNN.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Again, you have conveniently omitted the armed (and dangerous) part. You can't just blatantly follow people around with a gun and always expect that to be legal when you end up confronting them armed and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Sawah doesn't do facts.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > *So I guess it is ok to commit crimes if you're BLACK. This is what I'm talking about when I discuss the double standard.*
> ...



Lucky for Z hispanics are sadly almost as numerous as blacks. He'll be protected. Everyone on this board that's praying he gets fucked up the ass by a black in prison will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Point is, your statement is countered by Dr. Vincent Di Maio. The lacerations were "markers of force" which indicated that the head impacted something with great force.

Again, if Trayvon were afraid, he would have called the police, gone home, and avoided any further confrontation. He had 4 minutes to walk a mere 100 yards to his home. 

Next.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone catch what A$$ and Stamina worked out for jury question?
> ...



Thanks!   I was with daughter.  

They're still at it. 

Long night.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Roo said:


> The poor black thug bit off more than he could chew.
> 
> He got exactly what he deserved.



Doesn't that bolster the "in the heat of passion" manslaughter verdict?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



It really doesn't matter what GZ felt when he got out of the truck. The only thing that matters is what GZ felt during the altercation. Everything that leads up to the fight is irrelevant in the eyes of the law. The focus for this legal process is the altercation because that is where illegal things occurred.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



No!  You tell me how anyone would know what is going on in the jury room.  Nobody does.

That Taffe guy is Zimmerman's friend, he in no way, knows anything.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I don't know if he'll fit in well with Hispanics given that so many people have mistaken him as white.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Prove Z confronted Trayvon. Oh and phone your information in to the Prosecutor's office will you because they weren't able to prove it. 

So you should help them out.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Does he identify himself as an Hispanic or does he identify himself as white?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



He's only saying it because no one else is. Everyone is saying Zimmerman is going away for Manslaughter because the jury wants to compromise. Everyone is saying, with the exception of a few, that even though the evidence should set Zimmerman free, the jury is going to convict Zimmerman to either appease the public or because they feel sorry for the mother, not because he's guilty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Quite the contrary, in a panic situation, you have what can be called the "Flight or Fight" reaction. 

Again- Trayvon's reaction.  He's being followed by a stranger, and he's probably been told all his life to be afraid if a stranger starts following you.  He's wandering in a neighborhood at night he doesn't know so well, and suddenly, this guy is on top of him. 

Fight or flight.  

Trayvon's actions are pretty easy to explain.  

Of course, Trayvon isn't on trial here.  Zimmerman is.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Hispanic in the Hannity interview. However, many believe he lied about everything in that interview.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks to Templar for helping keep this thread informative over the course of the trial.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 13, 2013)

If Trayvon's actions are easy to explain, how did he end up near where Zimmerman was? You think Zimmerman beat him and then drug him across the complex?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

And pioneerpete, it's been a pleasure reading your comments too.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Jury question again.  Wants clarification on manslaughter.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

not much that makes sense on other channels.

shrug--I don't care who --but I want succinct updates.

if wishes were horses. or when pigs fly--a good commercial that I have seen several times--no idea of the product. for any entity gathering fyi on me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Point is, your statement is countered by Dr. Vincent Di Maio. The lacerations were "markers of force" which indicated that the head impacted something with great force.
> 
> Again, if Trayvon were afraid, he would have called the police, gone home, and avoided any further confrontation. He had 4 minutes to walk a mere 100 yards to his home.
> 
> Next.



Black people don't really trust the police.  This case is a good example why.  

As far as going home, maybe he was afraid ZImmerman would catch him before he got to his door, if he even was sure where his door was. (Again, it looks like one of those prefabs where all the houses look kind of the same.) 

Guy, one more time. Trayvon isn't on trial here.  Zimmerman is.  

And if the Jury had bought his Self-Defense nonsense, they'd have acquitted by now.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 13, 2013)

I would have to say that since they haven't stopped deliberating, and they asked for info about manslaughter charges that there is very little chance GZ will walk free.

I figured it would be manslaughter. That's an easy out for the jury, they probably view it as a compromise. Facts in the case be damned. Reasonable doubt? Never heard of it. Let's find a compromise.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 13, 2013)

After deliberating for almost eight hours Saturday, jurors deciding whether George Zimmerman committed a crime when he fatally shot Trayvon Martin stopped their work to ask the judge a question about manslaughter.

"May we please have clarification on the instructions regarding manslaughter," Judge Debra Nelson read from the jurors' note before a courtroom that had rapidly filled up with lawyers, reporters and members of the families of Martin and Zimmerman.

As jurors awaited an answer, Nelson talked to lawyers at the bench and then said court would recess for a half hour. When attorneys returned, prosecutor Richard Mantei said that after conducting research, he would suggest asking the jurors to elaborate. Defense attorney Mark O'Mara agreed.

The judge then sent a note back to the jury that read: "The court can't engage in general discussion but may be able to address a specific question regarding clarification of the instructions regarding manslaughter. If you have a specific question, please submit it."


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



The liberal nutbars in the media thought they hit the "race card jackpot". 

They made him white and I have no doubt they were having a blast because of his last name. A white jew. 

Hell's bells look at what the crazies did at NBC. Knowingly editing a tape of the 911 call to make George appear to be racist. 

Back to the prisnon/race thingy for a sec.

He'd fit in just fine with Netas or La Eme. They hate blacks more than they hate so called "whiteys".


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, shit

I just thought about something and it appears NO one can defend themselves within the hood from a black now. NOT WHITES, NOT HISPANICS, etc. Stay the fuck away from the hood!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

great. 

something might happen at 8:15--nobody knows what.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

My opinion only, but I think there is one or two hold ups either way right now. That is what the clarification is about. Couple aren't sure what the act or acts part of the manslaughter charge is all about.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Thanks to Templar for helping keep this thread informative over the course of the trial.



I am glad I can help keep people grounded in the truth. You're welcome!


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



if T was terrified he would have run home


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahhhh,  good to be home again....

Fill me in on everything I've missed since Wednesday!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
​.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

They don't like police as the police stop them from freely committing crimes. They're fighting for their right to do crime!!!

You leftist fuckers are helping them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



They'll probably put him in protective custody during the first few years of his stay, regardless.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> great.
> 
> something might happen at 8:15--nobody knows what.



They were at dinner until 8:15.  The judge said that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Or he might have tried to fight for his life, which is what people do when they think someone is about to inflict bodily harm. 

Hense, why it's called "Flight or Fight".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Fancy Grapes is... expecting!!!... a!!!... verdict!!!... TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Point is, your statement is countered by Dr. Vincent Di Maio. The lacerations were "markers of force" which indicated that the head impacted something with great force.
> ...





Trayvon the angel. 

Look all that matters is a few minutes in time. Martin was beating the snot out of Zimmerman and George shot him.

Nothing else matters. All the other actions by both parties were legal up to the point in time when Trayvon jumped George and began beating him up.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Point is, your statement is countered by Dr. Vincent Di Maio. The lacerations were "markers of force" which indicated that the head impacted something with great force.
> ...



Does that me they are allowed to be vigilantes? After all GZ is catching quite a character assault for that right now. To an extent TM is on trial here. The state has to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that he wasn't committing an aggravated battery on GZ.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

she sounds happy--giddy.

changing the channel.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Jury question again.  Wants clarification on manslaughter.



Same question.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Where is the evidence other than his testimony that GZ was terrified? There is good testimony on both sides on who was screaming.



TheSeventhTiger said:


> and if it was Trayvon screaming for help, wouldn't you think every other word or so would of started with the Letter F? and we also should of heard the term "F%$#N Cracker Head" during his screams for help? You know, if I am beating the bajezuz out of anyone, kicking his ass, would I be screaming for help? im not exactly a wussy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

There is a reason why JoeBlow is on my ignore list. He cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > great.
> ...



yes--Nancy Grace seems to know. Manslaughter.

I guess she is right--insert emoticon of furious rage and throwing up.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Why are you wasting time telling me? If you have evidence that George started the fight you should get that info to the Prosecution.

Because they sure as hell didn't present it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Fancy is sensing defeat. She keeps showing Dr Shipping saying "I have no memory". She's going to hang the acquittal on him.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

This just in. 

Zimmerman will either walk or do jail time.

That is all.

I really hate the media.  They know NOTHING  at this point, just like us.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



fight for his life? with whom? he was not attacked by anybody - would he go home, nothing would happen


write a fantasy book.

why can't you, hood apologists  just stick to the EVIDENCE?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> There is a reason why JoeBlow is on my ignore list. He cannot be reasoned with.



If JoeBlow is on your IL, how can you now be so sure he can't be reasoned with?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> [
> 
> Why are you wasting time telling me? If you have evidence that George started the fight you should get that info to the Prosecution.
> 
> Because they sure as hell didn't present it.



I don't know why i waste time talking to a few of you folks.  

But frankly, the prosecution pretty much proved its case.  

Trayvon Martin would be alive today if not for George Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Evidence is inconvenient.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I've yet to witness a brawl in my lifetime where the person who is kicking the shit out of the other person yells "help me help me".

Doesn't happen. That boat don't float.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > There is a reason why JoeBlow is on my ignore list. He cannot be reasoned with.
> ...



If I'm on his ignore list, why does he spend soo much time repsonding to me, that's the better question.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> This just in.
> 
> Zimmerman will either walk or do jail time.
> 
> ...



And no matter what the verdict is, not one of them will be surprised and say, "Well, yeah because of..." like they knew all along.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> 
> it is 5 to 1--in favor of  acquittal. The 1 is reviewing the manslaughter instructions.



Please tell us you know Taafe is a friend of Zimmermans.  I mean, you did know this before quoting him.

Of course he has something to do with Fox.  Who else could he work for.  You see, he is friends with Zimmerman.


Damn.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If George Zimmerman had not been out there with A GUN, Trayvon Martin would still be alive.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Trayvon Martin would be alive today if not for his own foolishness. The prosecution had their asses handed to them in the examination phase. Frankly, I think you are stupid on purpose.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> This just in.
> 
> Zimmerman will either walk or do jail time.
> 
> ...




  The news desk,  with anchorman...Captain Obvious.





​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You agree that for Martin supporters evidence is inconvenient? Do I have an admission? Baited.


----------



## Antares (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You and two other people think that the Prosecution "proved" it's case.

They got their asses kicked.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



How did they prove their case? The jury seems to have moved past murder 2, and they never addressed who threw the first punch, or how the injuries occurred to GZ. Most women that I know follow the rules in a situation like this to a tee. Their instructions are to consider Murder 2 then Manslaughter and self-defense last. I don't believe they've even gotten to the question of self defense yet.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



and George Zimmerman would be dead.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



He was being followed by a complete stranger, who continued to chase him on truck and on foot, after he started running. 

Flight or Fight.  

Oh. Yeah. Trayvon was not a "hood".  He was a regular kid who was engaged in lawful behavior when he was menaced by a creep with a gun.  

Who killed him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Fancy Grapes: Frank Taffe, why has George Zimmerman NEVER expressed remorse for the Killing?

Frank Taffe: Au contraire, don't you remember at his bond hearing last year when he apologized to the Martin family?

Fancy: Oh yeah, now I remember that.



ZING!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

I wish we were privy to court proceedings answering the question.  But I am not in the same room as the tv.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Most of it may have been garbage...but we didn't need MOST of it, we wanted the parts that showed what this kid was really like.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Actually, the Self-Defene part is BEFORE the Manslaughter part in the Jury instructions.  

And if they were going to buy into Self-Defense, tehy wouldn't be going on this long.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Because this amount of stupid is too hard to ignore let alone be allowed to slip into intelligent minds. You are a pervasive influence. You lie, mislead, and deceive.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> ...



Taffe has been on HLN (a division of CNN) every night since the trial started.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I wish we were privy to court proceedings answering the question.  But I am not in the same room as the tv.



They just sent it back to ask for something more specific.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> ...



how it works over here--I click on a channel--if they can be quick and brief--I listen.

if not --I move on. 

Nancy Graceless has been arguing with Frank Taffe? --I know that.

I know he is a friend of Zimmerman's. I wouldn't pass a test on this trial. Tried and succeeded not to know much until it started. 

give me strength--infer as you will from my posts. I think at some point I have said 'everything'--usually have to be held accountable in ways you wouldn't believe for doing that. Guilty as charged--again.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Well, she was a prosecutor so I forgive her verbosity.  A lot of people really like her and how she is.  I checked out of HLN until I hear something is going on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> [
> 
> 
> Most of it may have been garbage...but we didn't need MOST of it, we wanted the parts that showed what this kid was really like.



Actually, if m ost of it was garbage, that wasn't anything about what the kid was really like.  

Most 17 year olds get into fights at school.  Was that really the best you guys had?  

ZImmerman was the adult. He was the one in that situation who was supposed to show good judgement. 

He didn't. 

Manslaughter.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There is evidence that Z was afraid. He told the 911 officer. It's on the tape. George didn't want to give out his home address.

Remember?

Any other suggestion is cock and bull.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Sorry, the jury instructions in this case are clear, manslaughter first, self-defense last. Why are they asking for manslaughter first? See my previous post? This is exactly what I mean.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Incorrect. They are instructed on the crimes first then the defense.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

If someone attacks me I'll defend myself. You're not going to stop me...

Just like you're not going to silence me or take away my freedom of speech.  Don't like it try attacking me and I'll defend myself.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



in self defense.
there was absolutely no reason for "fight" for T. would he be reasonable and choose "flight" - he would be alive.

Instead he chooses to prove he is a bad-ass gangsta wannabe and attacked Z. who happened to have a legal gun and killed him in self-defense


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If it's not relevant why bring it up in the first place?
Sorry sweety, YOU started the political divide/affiliation in this thread. 
Then came the "I don't care' and "Doubt if he voted', when proof is offered that doesn't jibe with your original claim.

And you're right...it shouldn't be political, so stop making it that way.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fancy Grapes: Frank Taffe, why has George Zimmerman NEVER expressed remorse for the Killing?
> 
> Frank Taffe: Au contraire, don't you remember at his bond hearing last year when he apologized to the Martin family?
> 
> ...





Nancy Grace v anyone else on earth--I will take the odds on the latter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Wow. I had no idea I was so devious...

Has it occurred to you that I just have an opinion that differs from yours?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh FFS, Fancy is saying the tape says "fucking coons" even though her lawyer buddies were clearly screaming "fucking punks" in the courtroom.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Fox News--Frank Taafe?
> ...



He's on HLN all the time too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> [
> 
> in self defense.
> there was absolutely no reason for "fight" for T. would he be reasonable and choose "flight" - he would be alive.
> ...



Or he was reasonably afraid this pervert was going to rape him and kill him.  

Again- Zimmerman never identified himself.  For all Trayvon knew he was some kind of sicko. 

You are really going to lead that guy back to your house where your father and little brother are?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How narcissistic. Has it ever occurred to you that you are just wrong?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...







JimBowie1958 said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > Dispatchers have the authority to tell people to "stand down", or whatever they need to until the cops get there.
> ...



Try giving some lip to 911 and see if that doesn't wind you up quickly in jail.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



GZ has no legal obligation to identify himself. Dad was on the town with girlfriend, not at the house.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There was a time when she had a few things to say that I could understand.

I will giver her points for the efforts on behalf of victims. 

Just too much passion on HLN. I am old and need calmer voices. 

If the same thing could be said more calmly --that would be something.

I no longer enjoy vigorous debate--clearly CNN and HLN have targeted those under 40 or 50, too. I just don't feel they are concerned with me.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



of somebody is so reasonably afraid of being raped and killed ( which is laughable, given their sizes and abilities to fight) he would simply fly home or/and call 911.

Instead he attacks Z - which proves he was NOT afraid but ANGRY, which his conversation with his girlfriend proves.
He wanted to be a bad-ass hero and brag in front of his girl.
which was stupid and cost him his life.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I wasn't saying THIS law was unfair.  I meant generally....you sounded like you were saying if something is a law then it HAS to be fair.  I'm just saying not ALL laws are fair.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Awwww, poor baby.


----------



## Doubletap (Jul 13, 2013)

Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are bitches and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses. 

Martin was a thug in training.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


*
go away, you dumb troll*


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Doubletap said:


> Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are bitches and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses.
> 
> Martin was a thug in training.



That is why if there is a hung jury there will be no retrial. With proper discovery these things would have been admitted.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Kid gloves. He's very sensitive.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I would have to say that since they haven't stopped deliberating, and they asked for info about manslaughter charges that there is very little chance GZ will walk free.
> 
> I figured it would be manslaughter. That's an easy out for the jury, they probably view it as a compromise. Facts in the case be damned. Reasonable doubt? Never heard of it. Let's find a compromise.



there is a discussion on grounds for appeals on CNN.

plenty of grounds, I would think.

The Law--'jurors are a microcosm of society--the law is complex' etc

yes--I understand and hope and pray I am never brought to trial. Some close calls--when my brother was raving from meth--and my mother was in tears. I seemed insane. Got to meet a number of LE officers. Never want to meet any more. What you can be charged with--it's interesting.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



They're there pretty late, there just might be a verdict tonight.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I don't think that him being a "neighborhood watch" aka, in their (fellow prisoners) book a snitch, will go over well with him in jail..............


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew

Jesse Jackson's daughter is on Fox News right now asking the same question you continue to ask.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC9yD8YqXYI]The 5th Dimension - Up, Up and Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Amelia said:


> And pioneerpete, it's been a pleasure reading your comments too.



What about mine!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I would say all the brothers would probably be a bigger threat than the "neighborhood watch" tag.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

"It's easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission."

Do you know who said that?

Rear Admiral Grace Murray Hopper said that. She was a very fascinating woman and very smart as well. She was one of those who also coined the phrase, "A bug in the system" when they found a moth on one of the mother boards of an old computer.

What does this have to do with the trial? Absolutely nothing, lol. Just a fun thing to think about.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I got tired of that on Fox...having two opposing talking heads scream talking points at each other.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Then let's have it. Move on.

what should be learned--a lot by everyone. Over here--at the 'no guns in My house'/my mother--stricter than any liberal--that seems best to me. The way my family is --we would all have shot each other w/o that policy.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, whatever way it goes, I will respect their decision even if I disagree with it. these ladies are really making an effort to be fair. Godspeed to them!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Or if acquitted in a secluded life GZ might lead. OJ didn't do too well.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Well, whatever way it goes, I will respect their decision even if I disagree with it. these ladies are really making an effort to be fair. Godspeed to them!



Amen


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Ahhhh,  good to be home again....
> 
> Fill me in on everything I've missed since Wednesday!
> 
> ​



*Nothing Dude!*
​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Dare I say that when this is all over, that this would be the more historic threads in USMB?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Jury countdown 15 hours, 13 minutes, 30 seconds.

They have now officially passed the Jodi Arias jury.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I did, too. Gave up getting the news --then tried again. There are a 'few' that I can listen to w/o issues. I surf around. Either that or the Food Channel and I should be a professional chef by now. What more can I learn--no $ tree in the backyard to purchase the sort of ingredients they use. 

whatever--discrimination--we are all victims of some kind--not going to allow TV personalities to dictate my life. that's where I am.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Well, whatever way it goes, I will respect their decision even if I disagree with it. these ladies are really making an effort to be fair. Godspeed to them!



I feel by there actions thus far they are weighing facts and evidence, and the emotions and bias and protestors outside their window have been put away. If it is done this way I can agree with it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If someone attacks me I'll defend myself. You're not going to stop me...
> 
> Just like you're not going to silence me or take away my freedom of speech.  Don't like it try attacking me and I'll defend myself.



LOL, who is trying to stop you from defending yourself and take away your freedom of speech?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > And pioneerpete, it's been a pleasure reading your comments too.
> ...






Pfffflllll


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



I know.  I am one of 8 girls in my family and we are going to Florida together in a couple of weeks.  I am already getting heart palpitations thinking about it.  Too much drama..


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



I think he''ll be fine. Many on the inside know that they were wrongly convicted and will welcome him. 

I got my eyes opened shut and nail gunned to my forehead when I used to hang out at criminal/legal  websites. 

Holy geeze and good golly miss molly. The stories that were verified by others on how the system "works" make you want to bazooka barf. 

I never used to question "the law" .Now I do big time. .


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Doubletap said:


> Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are bitches and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses.
> 
> Martin was a thug in training.



You can find dirt on anyone of his age of any race if you look hard enough.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yeah, sad but true. Hopefully he ends up in a PC unit where he will be safer. This is all assuming that he's found guilty.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> > Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are bitches and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses.
> ...



That's not really true, but it sounds good.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm watching "The Dead Zone" from 1983 with Christopher Walken. Great actor and was really good in "The Dear Hunter" and the more recent, maybe late 90's, "Nick of Time".

I know there are some out there, a very slight minority, and no one on this board, who thinks George Zimmerman is a hero. I know they are out there, I don't know why, but they are and they are very misguided individuals. No, Zimmerman is not a hero and he is not someone you can look up to as a role model. If you want a true hero to use as a role model, look to Oskar Shindler as just one example.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

What is the bare minimum Z can face if found guilty of manslaughter?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



good luck. lol. I had one brother--looked a little bit like Willie Nelson. He lived on the edge, gone now. German tempers. Stubborn Anglo Saxon genes---I often longed to be living on an atoll.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The good thing for him is that people tend to have short memories. If he stays away from the demographic that would be the most angry he will be ok after a year or two.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Nope. 

Trayvon is Dead.  Not wrong about that in the least.  I don't give people free murders because they were getting their ass kicked in fights they start.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



As a hispanic Zimmerman would be placed among hispanics.  They do look out for one another.  If every time someone predicted an inmate was in some kind of danger from other inmates based on his crime was a true prediction, we'd have the emptiest prisons in the world.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fancy Grapes: Frank Taffe, why has George Zimmerman NEVER expressed remorse for the Killing?
> 
> Frank Taffe: Au contraire, don't you remember at his bond hearing last year when he apologized to the Martin family?
> 
> ...


On the Hannity show Zimmerman said to the effect that he was not sorry for what he did and he would do it again.  Something like that.  God is on his side.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Doubletap said:
> ...



The plight of teenagers is well-known.

Difficulties in Adolescence


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> The fact that the jury is taking so long to come to a decision would seem to indicate that they do not consider the case to be so cut-and-dry as many people on this thread think.
> 
> .



Or maybe they're just bored and don't want their fifteen minutes of fame to end yet.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > Well, whatever way it goes, I will respect their decision even if I disagree with it. these ladies are really making an effort to be fair. Godspeed to them!
> ...



Same here, I also heard that they are spending more time deliberating than some other notable trials.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> What is the bare minimum Z can face if found guilty of manslaughter?



There is no bare minimum sentence in Florida for manslaughter. 30 years tops.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman will be convicted of manslaughter, probably tonight.

That is why the jury is staying late.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> This just in.
> 
> Zimmerman will either walk or do jail time.
> 
> ...



I was going to rep but there's no thingy.

Yeah it's all made up drama.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



If he is acquitted he most definitely be filing suit against the county and state for malicious prosecution on the grounds the original prosecutors didn't charge him. He already has suit against NBC going. I'm assuming he will get a handsome settlement from those actions. Subtract the total from the civil suit the Martin's will be awarded and he should be fine to live a decent life in parts unknown, likely out of the country.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Many teens have a rough time but not all get into trouble.  If teens have the support of one parent or guardian, they can make it through the hard times without any "dirt."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Keep the HLN updates coming, I know nothing here - no cable.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > wavingrl said:
> ...



Irish Catholic here.  I don't think anyone is really ill tempered, they're bossy, opinionated, emotional and all have their own way of living after years of being apart.  You notice I don't include myself in their crappy attitudes of course.  

We leave the men at home and vacation once a year.  It's quite enough.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > What is the bare minimum Z can face if found guilty of manslaughter?
> ...



So, the judge could sentence him to 5 years?  Or, even 2?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



White teens are far better at hiding their drug use, hooliganism, etc. than blacks, yes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I believe that 30 years is a mandatory sentence.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



There are enhancers for using a gun and the victim being a minor. He would get the max. no doubt.


----------



## Meister (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



25 years min. and 30 years max.  The firearm dictates a 25 year min.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



No he wouldn't.  His life was never in danger.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's possible, but those sound like frivolous lawsuits to me that will be thrown out of court.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Actually, his sentence for Manslaughter would be entirely the judge's discretion.  The Jury has no say in it, which is probably why it looks more attractive to them as a verdict.


----------



## Meister (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You couldn't know that.....just sayin....


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



no


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



ah--Ireland--lol. I once found a message board of women--we were all insane. Lots of emotions---I managed to keep my foot in my mouth. Roll with it--whatever it is. I finally caught on. sigh--Would have had a lot more fun.

My priority in life. Tina Turner --'Proud Mary'--rollin on the river.

~~~
several channels featuring ministers. for those in need of last minute updates. must be close to time. the judge has allowed juries to work until 3 AM.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



yes, he would. from the head injury. his life was in grave danger

not that we would know about it, though


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

So I hear the jury has asked for manslaughter clarification. Is this right? I've been away for 6+ hours and am jonesing for info.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Well since he had the firearm, it's 30 years no question. But see, the snag is self defense.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Keep the HLN updates coming, I know nothing here - no cable.



I stopped watching HLN, they are being way too bias

In fact they disgust me


----------



## Rozman (Jul 13, 2013)

Sharknado.....
It's their turn now!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> So I hear the jury has asked for manslaughter clarification. Is this right? I've been away for 6+ hours and am jonesing for info.



It's true. once --maybe twice questions were answered.

speculation is taking place.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 13, 2013)

I think NG is moonlighting as a coal miner.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I hope that he doesn't get the max; a five to ten year sentence  would be better. I don't know how Florida or the penal system works, but i have heard people can get out earlier of they do "good time".


----------



## KissMy (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman will be convicted of manslaughter, probably tonight.
> 
> That is why the jury is staying late.



I doubt that. The jury is a representation the populous. We all watched the trial evidence. The majority think innocent but we are still irreconcilably split on his guilt. I believe it will be a hung jury. 2 vote guilty & 4 not guilty.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Live feed has gone from outside courthouse view and scrolling tweets to* Seal up*!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I would be more sure that he is sentenced to the max than I am he will be acquitted. Not sure on parole terms, but if he is convicted he will do at least 15 years.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 13, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the HLN updates coming, I know nothing here - no cable.
> ...



Hey Pixie Chic!  They drive me crazy too.....BUT there's no where else to go.  How messed up is that?
Forget the app alert.  That's even more pathetic.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are we at a point where nutters here won't even concede that Zimmerman acted foolishly? That he should have done things differently?
> 
> Are you so ideologically dug in that you do not assign any blame at all for this killing to the guy?
> 
> If so......how fucking stupid.



That's kind of exactly what I said earlier today and bears repeating.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys just heard there is established case law that in Florida that if you are acquitted on Murder 2 but jury is hung on manslaughter you have to acquit. It's an all or nothing deal. Trying to verify. Get you a link when I can.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If I had one wish. I wish I could see Nancy Grace long enough to scratch her bitch lying eyes out


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

I just got back in from having a water balloon fight with the grand kids. It was just so much fun. My sides still hurt from the laughter. This is what I call a vacation, a summer with the grand kids.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

GZ failed tactically.

No upside from leaving the truck.

He was still within his lawful right.

But stupid.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Guys just heard there is established case law that in Florida that if you are acquitted on Murder 2 but jury is hung on manslaughter you have to acquit. It's an all or nothing deal. Trying to verify. Get you a link when I can.



I agree.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




does the jury know it is 30 years?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Guys just heard there is established case law that in Florida that if you are acquitted on Murder 2 but jury is hung on manslaughter you have to acquit. It's an all or nothing deal. Trying to verify. Get you a link when I can.



Case law will tough to find without 

WESTLAW or Thompson Reuters


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



And Trayvon might have turned into a zombie also. A shot directly into the heart is going to drop someone on the spot 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

You got to give it up for George! at least he isn't wearing those wussy sweaters those brothers wore back in the infamous 80's trial when they were taken into court for killing their parents to inherit the millions,,,and yet, just like this case, they had to bring up "The Child Abuse" excuse.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Live feed has gone from outside courthouse view and scrolling tweets to* Seal up*!



Or maybe just a change of scenery...scrolling across the seal now...


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> And Trayvon might have turned into a zombie also. A shot directly into the heart is going to drop someone on the spot 9 out of 10 times.



Link?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 13, 2013)

IrishTexanChick said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You can watch it at Orlando Sentinel or at Wild About Trial


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Guys just heard there is established case law that in Florida that if you are acquitted on Murder 2 but jury is hung on manslaughter you have to acquit. It's an all or nothing deal. Trying to verify. Get you a link when I can.
> ...



If it exists it will be linked. Promise.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> GZ failed tactically.
> 
> No upside from leaving the truck.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with getting out of the truck, walking around or calling the police. 

Trayvon did something wrong when he tried to beat him up.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Dang Pixie..  tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are we at a point where nutters here won't even concede that Zimmerman acted foolishly? That he should have done things differently?
> ...



Indeed it does bear repeating. Zimmerman's behavior created the entire scenario that resulted in the death of Trayvon Martin.  Trayvon was an ordinary citizen, an innocent, unarmed person minding his own business who should have been able to walk to the market and home unmolested and unharmed. Instead he ended up dead due to the behavior of Zimmerman.  There is no doubt whatsoever about that.  Had Zimmerman left Martin alone, Trayvon would be alive.  If Zimmerman so believed Trayvon was a suspect, all he had to do was report it to the police and allow them to handle it.  Instead, he inserted himself into the situation, carrying a loaded weapon, and fool that he is, he killed an innocent, unarmed person.  Those who are pro-gun wil never concede that Zimmerman did the wrong thing.  It will be on each of their own individual consciences that they support a man who murdered an innocent person because they so believe in their 2nd Amendent right, they don't care about innocent people dying.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Guys just heard there is established case law that in Florida that if you are acquitted on Murder 2 but jury is hung on manslaughter you have to acquit. It's an all or nothing deal. Trying to verify. Get you a link when I can.
> ...


THAT is BS!


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > GZ failed tactically.
> ...



exactly


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > GZ failed tactically.
> ...



Getting out of the truck had little tactical upside ...... all kinds of downside.

Just like leaving your house to go after someone in your yard or breaking into your car has very slim upside


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 13, 2013)

KissMy said:


> IrishTexanChick said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Yeah....I know.  I find the best way for me though, is to record HLN....I watch other stuff and then ffwd through the muck.  And, yes, there's a lot of it.  With my work, I just can't stay put in one place for very long.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > IrishTexanChick said:
> ...



if you can get past her excellent security system I can take you to her mansion. Never go over that way myself--too rich for my blood. I hear it is great--in one of the older sections of Atlanta--they chose to form their own city. It is wonderful over there.

on the other side of the tracks/I85--those of us in the center of the county wonder what will happen. county on the verge of continual fiscal collapse.

But--Nancy is safe. I think about that sometimes. fwiw.

I have a big mouth--enjoy using it--should have done as she did I suppose.

If it meant being surrounded with attorneys and media types--I would rather expire.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



If convicted of manslaughter, Zimmerman could face up to 30 years in prison. The jury, however, hasn't been told of possible sentence lengths for any charge.  Jury weighing Zimmerman's fate asks question about manslaughter option - CNN.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > And Trayvon might have turned into a zombie also. A shot directly into the heart is going to drop someone on the spot 9 out of 10 times.
> ...



Have you ever seen "Thriller"?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

I wonder if "Cracker" will have two definitions in the 2014 Dictionaries.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> I wonder if "Cracker" will have two definitions in the 2014 Dictionaries.



WHEAT CRACKER. Zimmerman is a brown Hispanic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...



Just answering the question with the general  knowledge of the law I have as an attorney.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



A .50 cal can reach out & get her from a mile away.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 13, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



What the victim was really like is irrelevant; Zimmermans on trial, not Martin. 

Its telling and pathetic how you and others on the right have made a hero of the likes of Zimmerman.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Lockejaw said:
			
		

> Martin had no other signs of injury from the scuffle besides the bullet wound



So what? If you were suddenly face to face with a man who appeared to be stalking you are you going to let him hit you first? And that bullet wound is problematical also. If Martin was on top of GZ as the defense would have us believe, GZ could not have got to his gun. According to the prosecution, Martin was attempting to get off GZ's whipped butt allowing GZ finally to grab his gun and fire. I do not necessarily agree with that scenario but it does make sense.



> . Zimmerman passed two polygraphs at the police station. So I would say it is a very safe bet that Martin was the aggressor.



Er do you have a link? I also would love to know what questions were asked. Did the polygraph interview go something like this ?
Q. Did you shoot Travon Martin
A. yes

 Ok, end of interview... you are free to go now! Good job son!

Martin as the aggressor? Is it not equally as feasible to see  Martin as a person defending himself under the Florida SYG law? As the law stipulates Martin had no duty to retreat or continue to run from his "follower."

According to one of Zimmerman's 6 different versions of the confrontation, Martin asked him what his problem was. Zimmerman missed that opportunity to explain who he was and why he was following TM but instead he said:' "I don't have a problem."  With an answer like that to ponder Martin obviously decided that he had better neutralize the threat as best he could....before that strange dude ( GZ) got him first!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



Yes, I believe I have the right to defend myself if attacked.

However...if I am the one who provoked the attack against myself, that is a little different.  I would know I did wrong by provoking the attack, and I would expect to be held accountable for the other person's death.

George Zimmerman knows that too, that's why he looks so fucking scared in all of his pictures.  He KNOWS he fucked up.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



This is what I've been given.

Google Scholar


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy Grapes: Frank Taffe, why has George Zimmerman NEVER expressed remorse for the Killing?
> ...



Even Sarah? Conundrum, yes, I know.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 13, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".
> 
> The funny thing about guns being carried by law abiding citizens is that they tend to make "good neighbors" out of everyone. I have never had to "pull" on anyone, but make no mistake, threaten me or mine and I will make certain that you don't do it again. And, nearly every person I know here, feels the same way, as does every member of the Sheriffs Department.
> 
> THAT is called self-defense.



Yes, that's exactly how most Alaskans feel, also.  But we don't think we have the right to go prowling around after people at night, and making erroneous assumptions that they are up to no-good, and eventually provoking an encounter that leads to a person's death.

We mind our own fucking business, or call the police to handle things if necessary.  If someone's life is in danger, we will intervene, but that was certainly not the case when Zimmerman decided to start following Martin around.

We do have neighborhood watch people in some areas, but they just observe and call the police if necessary.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What's BS?


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Indeed. He was the instigator. All he had to do was keep walking on. He had ZERO business attacking Mr. Zimmerman. He got what he deserved.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



No. Unfortunately they don't.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.



It depends.  Let's say you're a punk stalking someone else and he or she gets pissed and kicks your ass.  Do you have the right to kill them?

Nope, I think not.  Cry, scream, whine, apologize, but don't kill them.  If you do you're going to hell no matter what a jury decides.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

Someone on Fox said the Jury is hung at 5-1 for acquittal !!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Why do people always confuse "has a right to" with "it's a good idea to"?  The President of the United States is not just a private citizen.  He speaks with the power and authority of the office, which means the officeholder should be circumspect about how he wields that power and authority.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

something is up


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG...maybe verdict


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

There's a verdict!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Could be a verdict!

Yes we have a verdict!


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jul 13, 2013)

yep


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> Someone on Fox said the Jury is hung at 5-1 for acquittal !!



That guy is an idiot. He is just as emotional as some here. That is GZ's neighbor. He has no way of knowing that. But hope he's right.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Verdict is IN!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

*verdict!!!!!*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Guys just heard there is established case law that in Florida that if you are acquitted on Murder 2 but jury is hung on manslaughter you have to acquit. It's an all or nothing deal. Trying to verify. Get you a link when I can.



If that's true and the jury knows it, then a jury that is hopelessly deadlocked will be sure to be split on the murder 2 charge then.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

No Allen charge?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

*The verdict is in. I repeat the verdict is in.*


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

No Allen charge?


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox News reports verdict is in!!!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

The verdict is in.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

it's maybe time.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

CNN was first by seconds.

where do I want to be?

must decide.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> *The verdict is in. I repeat the verdict is in.*



You are not allowed to use bold red letters.  I am going to report you!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




You're arguing ALONGSIDE us!  lol


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

got no sound on the feed!


----------



## nitroz (Jul 13, 2013)

The verdict is in! Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> There's a verdict!



Zimmerman looks pale and worried.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the HLN updates coming, I know nothing here - no cable.
> ...



So are you watching FOX now?


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.
> ...



Exactly.  Blacks are not allowed to walk down the street in safety in the south east.  They must be stopped and harassed and asked what they are doing there.  And if they dare to talk "uppity", they must be shot dead.  We have learned this from the Zimmerman trail and right wingers have driven that home with their support of something clearly unconstitutional.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

it's up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > *The verdict is in. I repeat the verdict is in.*
> ...



Heheheh!


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox news is reporting that a verdict has been reached.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if "Cracker" will have two definitions in the 2014 Dictionaries.
> ...



Cracker: "Krack-Her", Noun: Slang for White People of whom Black People perceive as racists.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

does anyone have sound?


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> got no sound on the feed!


Try 
Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com
It has been a good feed for me.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > There's a verdict!
> ...



You would be to if your future was on the table.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Made it back just in time.

Oh dear............


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

They got the camera trained on Zimmerman like we're frozen in time.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

News at 11.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

No link yet....watching it live now.....


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 13, 2013)

Verdicts in, should be announced any min. Now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

The storms riot buzz killed the rioters so it's safe for V word now

 [MENTION=1324]dilloduck[/MENTION] - my latest speculation.


----------



## nitroz (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com


----------



## nitroz (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 13, 2013)

Smokin a crack pipe at 10:59?

This nonsense will never end


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone willing to hazard a guess?

That manslaughter question was not good.

Yikes.  I'm nervous.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Made it back just in time.
> 
> Oh dear............



Nothing here BH.

Deep breath.  Any justice is small justice for what's happened over the last year for the event and politic catalyst.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Judge is in.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

They reached a verdict without ever getting an answer to the question about manslaughter.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, here it goes..................

Here's a funny story; my tennis partner and good friend (a Greek guy early 50's) were debating the case today while playing, he is REALLY pro zimmerman. My other friend (German guy mid 30's, bald head, and tattoos) blue collar guy; pro-Martin. My wife  (Scot-German-Irish, mid forties) pro-Martin. At the end of this we will all still be close.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

not guilty


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

The verdict is: NOT GUILTY ON ALL CHARGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty!!!


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty!!!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank God


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Um


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Large crowd gathering at the courthouse chanting at the courthouse continuously that they want the jury to convict. Minus the noose and gallows. Wonder why the media does not explain to them that you are not supposed to pressure a jury.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Not Guilty


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

not guilty!


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

NOT GUILTY! As it should be.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

not guilty!


----------



## nitroz (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman Trial Livestream | www.wftv.com


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

There is Justice in America !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

*YESsssssssssssssssss*


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 13, 2013)

The justice system worked...I'm relieved.


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm really surprised! Wow.............


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

NOT  GUILTY !!! Yipee !!!  Chris Matthews and Ed Schultz are crapping their pants!


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Not Guilty


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty!!!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

Justice was served; the evidence spoke for itself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

*Yesssssssssssss!!*

Must have crashed USMB...lol


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> NOT GUILTY !!! Yipee !!! Chris Matthews and Ed Schultz are crapping their pants!


They should...they too are race baiters...Where's Al Sharpton? Jackson?


----------



## Antares (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank god.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Tess


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

*WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! evidence wins!!!! Justice for George Zimmerman!!!!*

Thank god!!! 

The blacks are going to riot and kill whites...But that just proves them to be the bad guys!


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

I respect their verdict even though I disagree with it. They knew more details than I did......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Where'd all the liberals go?


----------



## animallover (Jul 13, 2013)

Yesssssssssssssssssssss thank the lord!


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

justice has been served


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Justice was served; the evidence spoke for itself.



huge sigh of relief. 

I didn't think it would happen.

It is important for each and every one of us.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Not guilty!!!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

Now come the naysayers!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

The prosecution did the best they could with nothing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

Not Guilty


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with the verdict.  I expected them to hit him with Manslaughter.

Will Miami burn tonight now?

Remember Rodney King and the BS?

Time will tell.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 13, 2013)

Right here TK. Watching the children.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

justice has been served


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

Excellent.

Justice prevailed...a rarity these days.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

as it should have been.  

Unfortunately, Zimmerman has to live with this the rest of his life, as do the parents of Martin's, living without their son.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm right here............


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> I respect their verdict even though I disagree with it. They knew more details than I did......



And I will respect the hell out of you for that sir.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

Not Guilty


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Not  guilty !!!  F. U.  Msnbc  and  cnn  !!!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Let the riots begin!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

There are still those that will turn this historic event into a hysterical event.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Not Guilty


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

Good.   Not guilty is the proper verdict.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

Obama and the other race merchants didn't get their pound of flesh.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't believe it. 

That was a fine job and done meticulously.

precedents were set.


----------



## Antares (Jul 13, 2013)

You riot, you get shot.

Thats the way it should be anyway.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Blacks...I ask you to accept that Trayvon was given a fair trial. Please. Let's not riot and kill innocent people? 

You got your trial and it was fair. Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Now i am watching crowd reaction


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Thank God



Amen!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Made it back just in time.
> ...



*justice  was served 

now on to prosecuting the state attorneys *


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

It seems that so far, we all agree.

Not Guilty is the proper verdict.

I will admit that I thought they would settle for the manslaughter charge.   I'm glad they didn't.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2013)

Obama and his racist hustlers already got what they needed from Zimmerman:   a get out the vote prop for 2012.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama and the other race merchants didn't get their pound of flesh.



it was so wrong...and so sad they made this case about race.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Be it known. I feel sorry for the Martin family. They lost a son. I feel sorry because they now know that their son died of his own accord. I feel sorry for them, for the fact that they were baited in to believing all of the racism that surrounded this trial. May they recover from their trauma and learn a lesson from it.

I feel sorry for Zimmerman too. His life as he knew it before is gone. He has been damaged beyond repute. It will take a long time for people to accept him again.

My prayers go out to both.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Whoooo   Hoooo!


Not Guilty!  

All those oh so emotional women did NOT buy the 'po li'l Trayvon going to get tea and skittles' bullshit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> *Yesssssssssssss!!*
> 
> Must have crashed USMB...lol



Got a data base error for a couple minutes.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 13, 2013)

[MENTION=38918]JQPublic1[/MENTION]


sucks to be you


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Gotta watch HLN for the comedic value. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> I can't believe it.
> 
> That was a fine job and done meticulously.
> 
> precedents were set.



No precedent was set.  It was your typical self defense trial.  Justice prevailed.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

This was a fair trial and the jurors worked hard.  They heard more of the evidence than I did.  Kudos to them.  Let there be peace now.  Let us all understand that there was justice even if we all didn't agree.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Payback for letting "You Know Who" get away with killing two innocent people in Los Angeles!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

WoW!

I'm shocked, but not surprised.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

They didn't want to deliberate any longer and burden America with this during the work week. If the deliberations had started on a Monday, they might have argued much longer and found him guilty. 

But...

Congratulations to the victors.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

chanting outside. "no justice, no peace.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> WoW!
> 
> I'm shocked, but not surprised.



"Zimmerman is TOAST!"



How many times did you type that out?


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Blacks...I ask you to accept that Trayvon was given a fair trial. Please. Let's not riot and kill innocent people?
> 
> You got your trial and it was fair. Is this what you wanted?



LOL, I can almost guarantee you that "the Blacks" in this forum aren't the "ones" who are going to riot. I think that tonight will be the "tell all".................


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

The right verdict IMO.

A tragic case...a politically and racially charged case.

How many folks,  when they die and reach the pearly gates,  will make a trip to Sanford Florida February 2012 to see what really happened?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunday's headline....looting...lot of people will get new TV's tonight.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 13, 2013)

So I guess the liberals are wrong once again.  With those witnesses the prosecution picked how could he ever be convicted?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> WoW!
> 
> I'm shocked, but not surprised.



Nope, you were rendered invalid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Let there be peace!!!! Trayvon got his trial!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so glad our justice system worked. The evidence wasn't there to convict and these women came through for Florida and the USA. We can put a little faith back into our judicial system.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > santafeway said:
> ...



the government lost!

bummer!


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Now i am watching crowd reaction



me, too.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

ernie s. said:


> chanting outside. "no justice, no peace.


*
"sigh"*


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> WoW!
> 
> I'm shocked, but not surprised.



I hope you agree that the jury worked hard on this.  I thought he was guilty of manslaughter, but I was impressed with their diligence.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Tess



She crashed USMB


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> chanting outside. "no justice, no peace.



Cue the riots...I hope and pray there is peace.

Testa, be careful out there.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

too many people have been sent to prison to of whom years later were found not guilty! yet some people wanted to send George to prison for defending his well being?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Some faith in humanity restored


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> LockeJaw said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



She also knows he was alone on a dark night with no parental supervision.  That woman has some nerve!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Gotta watch HLN for the comedic value. Be back in a bit.



yes i am watching it now as promised 

nancy is pizzed


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Blacks are already saying that they won't accept any evidence that proves Zimmerman innocent. This is pure racism. If they riot or kill people over this then they're racist.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

See we are always right

* ->>>>>>*

*And we're funnier than everyone else!*

no gloating here


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> as it should have been.
> 
> Unfortunately, Zimmerman has to live with this the rest of his life, as do the parents of Martin's, living without their son.


No thanks to the media, the Race Pimps...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2013)

Funny stuff. Shouldn't send an eubonics speaking 80 IQ dumb ass to the stand to be your star witness.


----------



## Gem (Jul 13, 2013)

This was the appropriate verdict.  The Prosecution did not prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta watch HLN for the comedic value. Be back in a bit.
> ...



Give her a minute I am sure she will cry crocodile tears


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice outcome, I have always said let our justice system work. I still feel very bad for Martin's parents.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



crowd sourcing is working on ridding the corruption in the state


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> The right verdict IMO.
> 
> A tragic case...a politically and racially charged case.
> 
> How many folks,  when they die and reach the pearly gates,  will make a trip to Sanford Florida February 2012 to see what really happened?



counting on the media to be there first--but they may be headed the other way.

I think I know what happened. I suppose it can't be called an accident. 

I just can't look at George Zimmerman and believe he 'wanted to kill'.

not always the best judge of character--but he said he did it. That counts for something with me.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Funny stuff. Shouldn't send an eubonics speaking 80 IQ dumb ass to the stand to be your star witness.


That was ugly.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> too many people have been sent to prison to of whom years later were found not guilty! yet some people wanted to send George to prison for defending his well being?


Defending his liberty as well as the others in his neighborhood.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2013)

I want my riots.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > WoW!
> ...



Why is MarcAtl "shocked"...Trayvon was given a solid trial. Time for blacks to admit that trayvon was wrong.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

She has an amazing team??? I guess the are amazing. Amazingly inept.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> So I guess the liberals are wrong once again.  With those witnesses the prosecution picked how could he ever be convicted?



Let's don't rub it in any ones fact, okay?  By the way, I thought he was guilty, and I am a conservative.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 13, 2013)

Verdict reached: George Zimmerman found not guilty | Twitchy


Sadly librul journalist are shown tweeting curse words and rage.. PATHETIC


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> WoW!
> 
> I'm shocked, but not surprised.



Did you stick your finger in a light socket again?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use &quot;deadly&quot; force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.
> ...



 NOW you think there is a Heaven and Hell.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 13, 2013)

The leftist HATE mongerers will now try to incite hatred and riots.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 13, 2013)

The verdict was just.  Thank God.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



she is sure it would have turned out differently had zimmerman 

made a fool of himself on the stand


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 13, 2013)

Verdict reached! O.j. Simpson not guilty of all charges!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

BEER for STAMINA!!!

Go take out the rest of liars and shysters and make America balanced and fair once again.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 13, 2013)

Is the Verdict in yet? Not hearing much about it.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Funny stuff. Shouldn't send an eubonics speaking 80 IQ dumb ass to the stand to be your star witness.
> ...



Sorry, I call it being pragmatic.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 13, 2013)

Not guilty!!!!!  WooooHooooo


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 13, 2013)

Not Guilty is a just verdict for Zimmerman.  Thank God.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 13, 2013)

American Communist said:


> Is the Verdict in yet? Not hearing much about it.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



We'll just say, the jury has spoken and honor that.  Rehashing arguments won't let anyone heal.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2013)

Racism only escalated after we elected the first black president


Not gonna stop today either


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2013)

the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary? 


do they do this all the time?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> She has an amazing team??? I guess the are amazing. Amazingly inept.



The Judge said this?

I imagine Sanford will be glad to see the team leave. I understood they were from Jacksonville. Should have gone all the way to Tallahassee, perhaps?

assuming Jacksonville is some regional center.

don't care.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> as it should have been.
> 
> Unfortunately, Zimmerman has to live with this the rest of his life, as do the parents of Martin's, living without their son.



The militants wanted a trial.  They got their trial.  Now they need to shut up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> 
> do they do this all the time?



To keep the angry mob off of them.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Angela Corey just thanked everyone for keeping her in our thoughts...

Obviously she has no idea what those thoughts were.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

humble and not doing big fonts and gloating.

My phone is going nutsoid.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Ms Corey is a piece of work...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Could Corey be more saccharine?

Phoneo Bologneo


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't believe this special prosecutor is trying to inflame.  Then again, maybe I should after her trying suppress evidence.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sunday's headline....looting...lot of people will get new TV's tonight.



Ain't got no TV stores in my neighborhood.  Not sure if there are any blacks, I mingled with crazy people 25 years, so I stay to myself.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 13, 2013)

I pray that Jorge Zimmerman and these jurors are safe and protected.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Let's all rep poor Sarah. She needs some consolation.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, now racism will not end as the clock is still running.
Affirmative action may end. What is the # of catchup minorities that get priority over whites and "white Hispanics" in hiring before that ends?
WARNING: The next white guy that shoots a minority in self defense will be the next guinea pig in the ending of racism. 
Promoted by the media full of distortions, slants, twists and lies for ratings.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

not guilty......
Stupid people


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> I can't believe this special prosecutor is trying to inflame.  Then again, amybe I should after her trying suppress evidence.



how soon will she be unemployed?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If they are aware of what the judge did NOT allow into evidence (the cell phone text messages) and IF they have common sense, they will realize that Zimmerman took a thug off the streets.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Katz..........................


----------



## Connery (Jul 13, 2013)

The right decisions for the right reasons!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris (Jul 13, 2013)

Finally justice for George Zimmerman.

Fuck all of you people who maliciously twisted this into a race issue. All you goddamned racebaiters and haters who wouldn't step the fuck back and listen to the facts. No, you assholes were incredibly fucking emotional and racist. Last year you assholes kept clinging to lies and nastily maligning George WHEN YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HAD HAPPENED.

And FUCK YOU,  media! You bastards rushed to judgment because you wanted to tar and feather the white hispanic who defended his life against a black punk. Fuck you assholes for jumping in and rushing to conclusions. 

You wouldn't fucking listen to all the facts. Damn you MSNBC and asswipes like Al Sharpton.

Maybe... MAYBE next time you won't get so goddamned unfair and emotional and show us all your hateful, racist sides.  And fuck you President Obama for interjecting yourself into this and stirring up anger and hatred. You bastards didn't want justice. You wanted vengeance against the evil non-black man. 

YOU MADE THIS INTO A RACE ISSUE. THAT'S ON YOU. IF YOU'RE SAD TOO BAD. YOU REAP WHAT YOU SOW.

Just remember all the shit you certain people stirred up. Thank God the jury had the brains, the guts, and the willingness to see justice through.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman is going to Disney World.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

The T said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > too many people have been sent to prison to of whom years later were found not guilty! yet some people wanted to send George to prison for defending his well being?
> ...



and OURS - our right to self-defense


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Angela Corey should be fired, and sued for slander and libel.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 13, 2013)

Sallow is right, it IS devastating... for Sallow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

*NOT GUILTY!!!* 


I notice a few posters are missing from the thread. Come out, come out, whenever you are.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 13, 2013)

Angela Corey, please just go away now.  You've done enough to divide the country for one lifetime.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Angela Corey should be fired, and sued for slander and libel.



She will definitely be sued. Can't speak to firing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Superheroes do exist.  The world is black and white.  There is justice for all.  We do live in the greatest country ever.  I am proud to be an American and despite all the unjust, a jury of your peers, women or not can still see logic.  The world is righted again.

And it's babyhead daughter cuddle time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It brings Rodney King's words to mind. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm going to go steal some shit right NOW! I'm so excited.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 13, 2013)

Several other threads of the same topic weren't sufficient,  thank you for posting this one. It's always good to see who has no class. A mans life was just spared while another will soon be forgotten. 
I believe justice was carried out and it's a shame that that justice isn't met with the respect it deserves.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

The 2 presumptions of self defense ALSO apply to manslaughter.
"George Zimmerman is presumed innocent"
"George Zimmerman has to prove nothing"
"The entire burden of proof is on the prosecution"
ALL OF THOSE THINGS I told you mental midgets were going to BE JURY CHARGES which ARE INSTRUCTIONS TO THE JURY GIVEN BY THE JUDGE.
The jury followed all 3 and had NO OTHER CHOICE but to find Zimmerman not guilty.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Verdict reached: George Zimmerman found not guilty | Twitchy
> 
> 
> Sadly librul journalist are shown tweeting curse words and rage.. PATHETIC


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman is going to Disney World.



Or into hiding.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> 
> 
> do they do this all the time?



I was watching this too...yeah I am going to go out on a limb and say this is not normal. Course nothing about this whole case was normal.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Verdict reached: George Zimmerman found not guilty | Twitchy
> 
> 
> Sadly librul journalist are shown tweeting curse words and rage.. PATHETIC



this isnt a topic for partisan football troll


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

The evidence wins out...Hate loses!!!!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> not guilty......
> Stupid people



And if guilty, they'd be smart people?

Ya know what?

As many faults our country has, we are still the fairest in our judicial practices.
Zimmerman was tried by a jury and found not guilty.
That's it, period

And, yes I DID say the same thing after the OJ trial


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

I absolutely cannot believe this woman.  She needs to just get quiet.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> The 2 presumptions of self defense ALSO apply to manslaughter.
> "George Zimmerman is presumed innocent"
> "George Zimmerman has to prove nothing"
> "The entire burden of proof is on the prosecution"
> ...



I never doubted you for a minute!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Angela Corey should be fired, and sued for slander and libel.
> ...



I don't know about Corey, but I'm willing to bet Z will be filing a hefty lawsuit against the media outlets that doctored his 911 calls to intentionally make him sound like a racist.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

Boy, Corey is not doing herself any favors with this press conference.

She is coming across very badly.  Hope her career goes down in flames.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank GOD this thread is going to die!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> I absolutely cannot believe this woman.  She needs to just get quiet.



She makes me sick.. technical issues or prank calls or something. Get her off my TV screen.


----------



## Vox (Jul 13, 2013)

depotoo said:


> I absolutely cannot believe this woman.  She needs to just get quiet.



corey?
yes, she is absolutely disgusting


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I believe he already has.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Raw: George Zimmerman found not guilty by jury | www.wftv.com

Replay...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

The evidence wins out...Hate loses!!!! 


All hate has now is to destroy and kill people for no good reason. Based on idiocy.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Superheroes do exist.  The world is black and white.  There is justice for all.  We do live in the greatest country ever.  I am proud to be an American and despite all the unjust, a jury of your peers, women or not can still see logic.  The world is righted again.
> 
> And it's babyhead daugher cuddle time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x65BWwzZYWM



Amen


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He already has (NBC). I would bet malicious prosecution will be pursued against the county and state.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Thank GOD this thread is going to die!



Well, its champagne and donuts tonight though.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zimmerman is going to Disney World.



He'd be right at home in the House of Horrors.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ms Corey is a piece of work...




Definitely a piece of somethin'...


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

anything from O'Mara. too soon.

he must feel like the weight of the world has been lifted.

If he could hold my attention and explain things to me--then he is an exceptional attorney.

Reason. A good thing.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > not guilty......
> ...



no the stupid part was for the OP blaming racism...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

And the trial by media continues.   This headline is on the Huffington Post article tonight:

George Zimmerman Not Guilty: Jury Lets Trayvon Martin Killer Go ​
Sadly it looks like it won't be over for awhile yet.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Good night all.  Think it's time to turn everything off tonight and pray for peace in this verdict for those hoping for a finding of guilt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

BDLR still contending "That's not a theory, that's the facts." What gall.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Boy, Corey is not doing herself any favors with this press conference.
> 
> She is coming across very badly.  Hope her career goes down in flames.



LMAO at her and Bernie re-trying the case at the press conference.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

This amazing prosecution team is NOT doing a good job of accepting the verdict


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay!  Well deserved!  Have a blast!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Thank GOD this thread is going to die!



I bet I just made the last post.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Corey is a piece of work...
> ...



well said


----------



## dukect45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yay but we still have huge debt, the war drums are still going on for War in Syria, NSA is peeping at your computer, We still don't have Federal Budget, and last but not least the economy is pretty much screwed. So USA USA


----------



## hortysir (Jul 13, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I assure you GaDawg was probably the LAST person to bring race into this case.

You can thank Sharpton for that little nugget of wisdom


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I'm going to go steal some shit right NOW! I'm so excited.



Be sure to steal an English and Math book. Trayvon's girl friend needs to learn how to read and add.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> BDLR still contending "That's not a theory, that's the facts." What gall.



He's pissed and still screaming. Maybe he should tone it down when facing those six pending misconduct charges.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> BDLR still contending "That's not a theory, that's the facts." What gall.



I'm wondering if he isn't psycho dickhead all the time not just in closing arguments.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



oh race played a part of it, Given the recent break-ins, but to claim Zimmerman was racist based off what happened would be false.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...fficial-zimmerman-trial-verdict-thread-7.html

Thread started by one of my favorite articulate and mannered guys [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]

Whatever.

Block party at my house.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Thank GOD this thread is going to die!
> ...



Don't be a fucking narcissist!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I want my riots.


We've been waiting patiently all Summer for "This Magic Moment!"


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.

Sad situation all around - Zimmerman is going to have to live with killing a person when it could have been avoided had he heeded the police.  And Trayvon Martin is still a kid who is dead.

I don't know.  I don't think there is any celebration to be had though I think the verdict is fair.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Corey is a piece of work...
> ...



Re-try via press conference.

#BernieButtHurt


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2013)

I bet Obama is pissed. Actually, no. Obama doesn't give a dann about black folks.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 13, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> The justice system worked...I'm relieved.





jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Are you watching their presser?  That Corey woman looks like a real B.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> ...



Having to walk out through the angry mob isn't normal.  They are trying to save their own hides!


----------



## Desperado (Jul 13, 2013)

I am amazed and grateful for this verdict.  At least in Florida it is still legal to protect yourself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

The crowd outside the courthouse keeps screeching "Justice for Trayvon".

Did they happen to miss that there was just a three week trial for him???


Dumbasses.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...fficial-zimmerman-trial-verdict-thread-7.html
> 
> Thread started by one of my favorite articulate and mannered guys [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION]
> 
> ...



Send the co-ordinates. I'll hop on the jet!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



It wasn't meant to taken literally. It could be argued I was trying to keep it going to. You're the one happy for it to die.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman got off because the prosecution could not get around the fact that his story, though unlikely, was possible...therefore reasonable doubt exisited. It was all predictable. Now, everybody go home. There is nothing to see here....


----------



## Connery (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> 
> 
> do they do this all the time?



Here is one guy who is not lauding the prosecutors and I agree with him. The prosecution was sloppy in their presentation and sensationalized the "facts" with unabashed  emotionalism.

Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz says the prosecutors in the George Zimmerman murder trial should be charged with "prosecutorial misconduct" for suggesting the defendant planned the fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin.

"That is something no prosecutor should be allowed to get away with  to make up a story from whole cloth....These prosecutors should be disbarred."

Dershowitz: Zimmerman Prosecutors 'Should Be Disbarred'


----------



## Meister (Jul 13, 2013)

Nancy Grace and Jane Velez-Mitchell  on HLN seem to be upset with the verdict.  "Shock and Awe", was Jane's words


----------



## animallover (Jul 13, 2013)

@ Testarosa 

Time for tequila shots! LOL


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Al Sharpton was spotted last night at the Ritz Carlton Buckhead. After a trim on his Prince Valiant hair doo Monday morning he has shakedown meetings with Coca Cola executives. Either they pay settlements for RAYEZZIZZM to a class action group and another million or so for Sharpton's team of RAYEZZIZZM classes, videos, speakers, elixirs and tonics or face his *"BLACK OUT"* protests advocating boycotting Coke. 
He will walk away with a large check. 
As much as things change they always remain the same.


----------



## animallover (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What's the HLN press conference of AC?  Is that her initials?
> 
> Can someone post?



yes initials I do believe.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...fficial-zimmerman-trial-verdict-thread-7.html
> ...



The jet!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Zimmerman got off because the prosecution could not get around the fact that his story, though unlikely, was possible...therefore reasonable doubt exisited. It was all predictable. Now, everybody go home. There is nothing to see here....



How would anyone know if his story was "unlikely"?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

O'Mara. Classy man. Freakin classy.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Meister said:


> Nancy Grace and Jane Velez-Mitchell on HLN seem to be upset with the verdict. "Shock and Awe", was Jane's words


 Shock and awe? Really? I call the verdict sensible and by the book. Perhaps they don't agree. That's why we are a republic and NOT a true Democracy...


----------



## Doubletap (Jul 13, 2013)

Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are bitches and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Truthiepoo got mad when she heard about the funky little jet.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And the trial by media continues.   This headline is on the Huffington Post article tonight:
> 
> *George Zimmerman Not Guilty: Jury Lets Trayvon Martin Killer Go ​*
> Sadly it looks like it won't be over for awhile yet.



its the reason why we are even here discussing it, you'd think they would have learned something......a pox on their house.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> 
> Sad situation all around - Zimmerman is going to have to live with killing a person when it could have been avoided had he heeded the police.  And Trayvon Martin is still a kid who is dead.
> 
> I don't know.  I don't think there is any celebration to be had though I think the verdict is fair.



We totally hear you.  And it's been said over an over an over again in this thread.  This is a tragic event - we have talked about it at length, parent loss, everything, this has been hashed out  for pages about the travesty of the event itself.  

This was an event that was the catalyst for all of the political and other agendas.  We didn't create it.  I....  totally defended his mom many times. 

Promise, it's not anything other than justice for a witch hunt and it's mainly about about the government.  

It's not about the tragedy.  We all recognize that.

This is a lose lose..

Other than the gubbamint lose - that's a win.

;-0


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well what did we learn from all this? That if you decide to jump on someone and start beating the crap out of them, you might get shot and killed, and your killer will walk because he was justified shooting your stupid, violent ass.

Score one for justice.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

From Drudge:


Sharpton: 'Slap in the Face to Those Who Believe in Justice in This Country' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

The T said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Grace and Jane Velez-Mitchell on HLN seem to be upset with the verdict. "Shock and Awe", was Jane's words
> ...



All the spiteful, narcissistic and absolutely clueless bloodsucking liberals who wanted an innocent man to be put away for a crime he didn't commit:

EAT CROW AND EAT IT WELL.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 13, 2013)

baldy (West)  got it right, tragedy was not turned into travesty....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you know what would be really cool? If the jurors say at some point that they liked West's knock-knock joke.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Don West has huge BALLS!!! May have just become my hero


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

Doubletap said:


> Martin&#8217;s Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, he&#8217;s a &#8220;No Limit N-gga,&#8221; girls he knows are &#8220;bitches&#8221; and &#8220;hoes,&#8221; and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheese&#8217;s.



He was a 17 year old kid and like most 17 year olds stuck in the adolescent cool.

What's pathetic is losing sight of the fact that he was just a teen and he's dead and he can't defend himself or grow up.  He can't become an adult and people are celebrating that.  I doubt Zimmerman is celebrating that.  In fact, I suspect that the act has had a far deeper affect on HIM as a person than on any of his "supporters" who are cheering the death of a boy who has been suitably demonized into a form that makes his death somehow justified.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

I can't find your original post to respond.  yeah - we get it. I get it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

@Mr. West


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Do you know what would be really cool? If the jurors say at some point that they liked West's knock-knock joke.



that would be icing on the cake


----------



## animallover (Jul 13, 2013)

Well said Testa!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

007 said:


> Well what did we learn from all this? That if you decide to jump on someone and start beating the crap out of them, you might get shot and killed, and your killer will walk because he was justified shooting your stupid, violent ass.
> 
> Score one for justice.



The verdict didn't resolve the question of who attacked first. It only stated reasonable doubt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> News at 11.



I bet you feel like an idiot now.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow. Interesting case. The prosecution did a terrible job on this one. The judge was way out of line. The defense did what it had to do: Present the jury a reasonable doubt.

Regardless of anyone's beliefs on this, the CRIMINAL act did not begin until the fight began.

It is not illegal to be a racist.
It is not illegal to call cops if you find someone suspicious.
It is not illegal to confront someone and ask them what they are up to.

Then....a fight happened. We'll never know how or why or when it started, but it did. All that matters is "Did Zimmerman fear for his life"? Jury says yes.

But, from a legal standpoint, I wonder why the prosecution never asked "If you were walking home, and a stranger with a gun confronted you and tried to stop you from going home, would YOU 'stand your ground' and fight back intensely?"

Afterall, a stranger with a gun DID confront Trayvon. Did Trayvon "Stand his ground" by responding with violent force? 

If YOU were walking home, and a stranger with a gun confronted you, how would YOU respond?

Crazy case.


----------



## Brain357 (Jul 13, 2013)

Well can only assume that given the evidence they made the best decision possible.  Now I just hope people stop talking about it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

West CAN be funny when he wants to be, huh?


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> 
> Sad situation all around - Zimmerman is going to have to live with killing a person when it could have been avoided had he heeded the police.  And Trayvon Martin is still a kid who is dead.
> 
> I don't know.  I don't think there is any celebration to be had though I think the verdict is fair.



You say sad situation all around but the verdict is fair.  Florida always gets it wrong from Casey Anthony to George Zimmerman.  

For whatever reasons these archane and obscure laws down there seem to benefit and even protect the killer and not the victim.  I can't say the verdict is fair, it's disappointing and more.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Don West has huge BALLS!!! May have just become my hero



Both of them are my heroes. O'Mara may be a role model for me now.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> 
> 
> do they do this all the time?




they are all hoping to keep their jobs.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> > Martins Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, hes a No Limit N-gga, girls he knows are bitches and hoes, and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheeses.
> ...



People are NOT celebrating that at all. They are celebrating the fact that an innocent man was vindicated


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Several other threads of the same topic weren't sufficient,  thank you for posting this one. It's always good to see who has no class. A mans life was just spared while another will soon be forgotten.
> I believe justice was carried out and it's a shame that that justice isn't met with the respect it deserves.



If you do not like it then go to another thread.
Of course justice was carried out. If they would have found him guilty justice would have been carried out also. I backed the jury in this, NOT one side over another. 
This is not a game as the media made it and I will speak my mind on that if I damn will please. Censors can go to hell as far as I am concerned.
I respect the jury decision. I DO NOT RESPECT what they did to Zimmerman in the media.
I am spoofing THE HYPOCRISY of bringing Zimmerman to trial in the first place.
George Zimmerman will never have a regular life as he will be looking over his shoulder for a bullet. That is the fault of the media and the lack of getting out the real hypocrisy in this case.
So I will use whatever legal means to draw attention to that and if humor is part of that so be it.
You not only have no class but are a know it all. If you do not understand what I am stating here and do not like it then go somewhere else.
Sudden like.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

Within a few minutes after the verdict was announced, someone was out shooting a gun down from where I work.

I am only hoping that no one was hurt.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman got off because the prosecution could not get around the fact that his story, though unlikely, was possible...therefore reasonable doubt exisited. It was all predictable. Now, everybody go home. There is nothing to see here....
> ...



Any story could be used.

What if Zimmerman, frustrated that "these guys always get away", pulled or flashed his gun at Trayvon to get him to stop walking so the police could arrive.

And Trayvon, seeing a stranger with a gun flashing it at him, decided to "Stand his ground" and take the fight to Zimmerman, believing this stranger with a gun was about to do him harm.

We'll never know if THAT story is true, because Trayvon is dead.

This case was impossible to be fair either way. Im 50/50. Can see both side's logic.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> ...




It is not 'archane.'  It is arcane.  And you lost.  Get over it.  Self defense has NEVER been some obscure, archane (sic) law.  Self defense has ALWAYS been considered justifiable homicide!


----------



## Meister (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well what did we learn from all this? That if you decide to jump on someone and start beating the crap out of them, you might get shot and killed, and your killer will walk because he was justified shooting your stupid, violent ass.
> ...



That's our justice system for you.  You don't have to prove your innocence, they have to prove your guilt.  I know I know....how outdated is that, huh?


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well what did we learn from all this? That if you decide to jump on someone and start beating the crap out of them, you might get shot and killed, and your killer will walk because he was justified shooting your stupid, violent ass.
> ...


Witnesses testimony established TM attacked GZ, and then the jurors agreed with the testimony. It's over, Martin was at fault for attacking Zimmerman, got himself shot and died. Lesson to be learned here is don't go fucking around thinking you can beat the shit out of whoever you want. You just might wind up dead.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> ...



Exactly.  Everyone loses.  Especially a dead kid who can't defend his reputation.  I guess I would hope that people would quietly except the verdict - realizing that  a young man is still just as dead and another young man will live with that on his conscience.

Ah, it's bad.  Can't they leave Trayvon's character alone now?  He can't defend himself.  It's disgusting and such a waste of two lives.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> @Mr. West



Well, I think I'm going to have O'Mara withdrawal for at least a month!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2013)

007 said:


> Well what did we learn from all this? *That if you decide to jump on someone and start beating the crap out of them, you might get shot and killed*, and your killer will walk because he was justified shooting your stupid, violent ass.
> 
> Score one for justice.



*Stupid Hurts !!!*


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

Evidenlty Sharpton is pushing for the DOJ to get involve and file charges now.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Desperado said:


> I am amazed and grateful for this verdict.  At least in Florida it is still legal to protect yourself.



that is a point that will not be overlooked and why this was an important case.

not the time tonight to get into that.

Simmer down--time to simmer down.

Reason--sure would be great if we became obsessed with that. 

civilized discourse--I've heard about it. Would love to experience it more frequently.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

This verdict is a no win, it's a lose lose for everyone.

I'm celebrating because it's a win against corrupt government.  Not because Trayvon Martin lost his life.

That's it.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Doubletap said:
> 
> 
> > Martin&#8217;s Twitter feed reads as a parody of poor grammar and an even more impoverished vocabulary. There, he&#8217;s a &#8220;No Limit N-gga,&#8221; girls he knows are &#8220;bitches&#8221; and &#8220;hoes,&#8221; and the primary extracurricular activity he immerses himself in is marijuana. The gold-teeth smile, the tattoos, the ten-day suspension from school, and all the rest appear as pathetic attempts to assert his virility. Yet, as his supporters point out, Trayvon also liked Skittles and Chuck E. Cheese&#8217;s.
> ...




Not cheering the death...cheering the verdict.

I think everyone,  including Zimmerman,  wish this never happened...

Want to find someone to blame?

Blame the CRIMINALS terrorizing Twin Lakes that set the stage for this shooting.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


  ^This...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

007 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And with that: This thread will never die.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2013)

I think Zimmerman will be haunted forever by this and I agree with coyote. I think he feels really really bad he had to shoot this guy.


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2013)

"Innocent until proven guilty" that's how the judicial must work and this is a prime example of it... The prosecution could not prove Zimmerman was guilty. My faith in the judicial system is solid. Well at least for the moment.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



He didn't have to mug somebody.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Evidenlty Sharpton is pushing for the DOJ to get involve and file charges now.


Wouldn't surprise me in the least..."resist we much"...eh?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> ...



Owe you rep...


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 13, 2013)

Watch Zimmerman file a lawsuit for slander against the media now. Since them editing his 911 tape and portraying him as a racist obviously has affected his public image negatively. He'll probably sue NBC/ABC/CBS and win a few million, relocate to Brazil or Peru or something, change his name, and disappear from the world.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG....

There are Black Panthers outside of the Courthouse.... this is about to get reeeeal ugly.


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Evidenlty Sharpton is pushing for the DOJ to get involve and file charges now.



Well now... that wouldn't be motivated by... *RACISM*... now, would it?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Do you know what would be really cool? If the jurors say at some point that they liked West's knock-knock joke.



He just said, "Stop me if you've heard this before. He's really quite funny.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Truthiepoo
Yes!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

NAACP has issued statements demanding the DOJ to pursue civil rights charges.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> OMG....
> 
> There are Black Panthers outside of the Courthouse.... this is about to get reeeeal ugly.


 
*New Black Panther Party Tweets About Street Maneuvers Surrounding Zimmerman Verdict: HIGH Chance of Rebellion If Acquitted*

Surprised? I'm not.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And the trial by media continues.   This headline is on the Huffington Post article tonight:
> ...



Well he did kill him.  Nobody has to tiptoe around that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

It is highly unlikely and I mean astronomical that someone would get a gun flashed in their face and then try to take the gunman out with flying fists.  It is doubtful that happened but if it did Martin would be another dead Darwin award winner.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Doubletap said:
> ...



So many parents that are affected. You do all you can and one wrong decision to regret the rest of your life.

Nobody could stop my brother. He really needed and wanted guidance. I hope more kids of every kind find that sort of guidance.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > News at 11.
> ...



They censored my title in this.
My title was: Racism Ends with Zimmerman Conviction".
They changed that. They made the new one up. Not me. 
My point was that they indicted him to pacify folks because they claimed Zimmerman was a racist.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

The T said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OMG....
> ...



Not surprised, just worried.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

This is still my favorite moment from the trial...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I think Zimmerman will be haunted forever by this and I agree with coyote. I think he feels really really bad he had to shoot this guy.



zimmerman said he felt bad about it 

he in open court tried to apologize to the parents of martin


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> BEER for STAMINA!!!
> 
> Go take out the rest of liars and shysters and make America balanced and fair once again.





Missourian said:


> From Drudge:
> 
> 
> Sharpton: 'Slap in the Face to Those Who Believe in Justice in This Country' | The Weekly Standard



Sharpton and Jackson are a couple of old used up race baiters.  That is all they have.  They are truly disgusting.  I have seen where they are not really revrunds.  I shall have to document that but as far as I am concerned, they are completely irrelevant.

Despicable!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> ...



*Pos Rep for Sarah G!!*​


----------



## S.J. (Jul 13, 2013)

There shouldn't have even been a trial.  The cops made the right decision not to arrest him in the first place.


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2013)

The T said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OMG....
> ...



Aren't race relations since obama got elected just PEACHY? Nothing but rainbows and unicorns. Can't ya just feel the love?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zimmerman will be haunted forever by this and I agree with coyote. I think he feels really really bad he had to shoot this guy.
> ...



*They have not nor will they ever allow him to do so.  He needs to move on*.

*AND that buffoon 0bama needs to apologize to Zimmerman.*


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

> Pretty sure that Maxine Waters screamed all 7 words you can't say on TV in 5 seconds of hearing the verdict,,,then overloaded her depends.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


The racism came from the decision to charge Zimmerman after Sharpton and his minions made a stink and Obama declared if he had a son it would look like Trayvon.  Were it not for that Zimmerman would have been a free man that very night.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> Watch Zimmerman file a lawsuit for slander against the media now. Since them editing his 911 tape and portraying him as a racist obviously has affected his public image negatively. He'll probably sue NBC/ABC/CBS and win a few million, relocate to Brazil or Peru or something, change his name, and disappear from the world.



Slander burden of proof is very hard. The plaintiff has to prove that the statements were false. Doctoring the 911 tapes there were no statements.
That is not slander. 
Which of those media outlets outright stated "George Zimmerman is a racist"?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Can't agree.  The militants wanted a trial.  The militants got their trial.  The militants lost.  The militants need to go home and shut up.  Including Sarass.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


An angry man is shouting HELP ME HELP ME eh ? Ummm that don't make sense does it ? Sounds more like a scared and/or frieghtened man to me, now who was it that was screaming for help again or was on the bottom taking a whoopin ?


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


 And have FUN passing those feathers in the nearest commode. No prep H for them!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > BEER for STAMINA!!!
> ...



speaking of those who will soon be looking for work.

'Come Together, Right Now'--the Beatles.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > I am amazed and grateful for this verdict.  At least in Florida it is still legal to protect yourself.
> ...



Don't start with the threats, already.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> Wow. Interesting case. The prosecution did a terrible job on this one. The judge was way out of line. The defense did what it had to do: Present the jury a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Regardless of anyone's beliefs on this, the CRIMINAL act did not begin until the fight began.
> 
> ...



Except Zimmerman did not confront anyone nor did he try to stop anyone.

The misnformation in this case continues.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I trust our justice system....but I think it's important to remember, Trayvon Martin did not deserve to die either.
> ...




I think it's fair because I think it was self defense.  I think Zimmerman acted wrongly - very wrongly - in disregarding the police dispatcher.  I think his vigilantism spooked Martin - what young BLACK teen wouldn't be spooked by a white man following him and contronting him?  The fact is - Zimmerman could have totally prevented it on many occassions leading up to the final confrontation.  His crime is stupidity and arrogance and that is not illegal.

I think Zimmerman's life will be forever damaged and that is punishment enough.  It would be nice if he did something with the gift of innocence he was given to try and change his part of the world for the better.  And it is a gift - he DID kill a man.  And he COULD have avoided it.  Don't you have a moral obligation to avoid killing if you can?

What is most upsetting is the general tearing down of Martin's character when he can't defend himself.  He was just 17 and most 17 year olds are full of bravado and testosterone.  That doesn't mean they deserve to die or have their character shredded.  Zimmerman is alive.  He can defend himself.  He can now try to repair his life.  It won't be easy for him, I do think he was profoundly effected by what he did and I pity him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

theseventhtiger said:


> > pretty sure that maxine waters screamed all 7 words you can't say on tv in 5 seconds of hearing the verdict,,,then overloaded her depends.



--lol


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> ...



And save their asses from the angry mob!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



*Nobody tiptoed around that fact.*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That wasn't what my answer to the response meant obviously.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



And there will be another George Zimmerman and the same chant of "He is a racist and we need to convict him as that will end racism". 
Racism will end with a conviction of a white dude that killed a black dude is how they see it.
And that is how I titled the thread and they took it down.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zimmerman will be haunted forever by this and I agree with coyote. I think he feels really really bad he had to shoot this guy.
> ...



I got the impression - from his behavior early on that this profoundly profoundly affected him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

I think we should have a moment of silence for Trayvon Martin.

Wow.  Did he have any idea he would cause so much ruckus?  I wish you had a better and more of a life and it hadn't have ended so tragically. I wish your life hadn't been cut so short.  Your life is a sad story since, wasn't, until it was in the formative years.

As a parent, my heart bleeds for the coulda and shoulda's

Parents - hold it together for your kids.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> > Pretty sure that Maxine Waters screamed all 7 words you can't say on TV in 5 seconds of hearing the verdict,,,then overloaded her depends.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> OMG....
> 
> There are Black Panthers outside of the Courthouse.... this is about to get reeeeal ugly.



All the NBPP does is bark and make themselves look like idiots............


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

007 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



We don't know exactly WHAT the jury agreed with and never will for sure.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

There's only one last question in my mind...


Will Fancy Grapes have the balls to have Frank Taffe on her show on Monday??


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



yes


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think we should have a moment of silence for TM who tragically lost his life in all this catalyst, government shit.
> 
> Wow.  Did he have any idea he would cause so much ruckus?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OMG....
> ...



That's not difficult for them.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > OMG....
> ...


And try to intimidate. I say bring it!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think we should have a moment of silence for TM who tragically lost his life in all this catalyst, government shit.
> 
> Wow.  Did he have any idea he would cause so much ruckus?
> 
> ...



his life started falling apart in 2010


----------



## hjmick (Jul 13, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Verdict reached! O.j. Simpson not guilty of all charges!




Yep. Sometimes the system works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He didn't.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Background music playing behind O'Mara and West's News Conference

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIGQArdu7Qc]Mickey Avalon - My Dick W/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


They are still living in plantation day sof 100+ years ago. They're dolts.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The shredding of character of either party was disgusting.

With my feeble mind I understood that much. An adversarial system of justice--better than a firing squad but the effects are devastating.

I know if I were George Zimmerman I would live differently.  Priorities. Take care of your family first--that can mean many things to different people. Some powerful lessons in life --for me at least.


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm just glad this is over... Well for us. Zimmerman will never be able to lead a normal life after this. I've invested too much time in this case, damn slow work week! 
I will say though if I ever get caught up in a case, I hope O'mara is available! That man is a smooth defense attorney!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We pos rep each other all the time, others in here have as well.  I said earlier that I would be disappointed if this verdict came down and I am but nothing to be done now.  I just wanted to stop by and see how others are taking it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

The T said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



LOL, what are they going to bring? Have they done anything other than bark and act like morons tonight?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That is exactly what he did.  That is why this was not guilty.  Justifiable homicide = self defense.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There's only one last question in my mind...
> 
> 
> Will Fancy Grapes have the balls to have Frank Taffe on her show on Monday??



will he be allowed to finish a sentence?

~~~
I'm lost in the maze.

and to all a goodnight. enjoyed the satirical wit more than you can know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Fancy Grapes is crying and sniffling on the air.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...


And you have hit on the point. They are like animals that puff up when they feel threatened...all bark and run away when confronted.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

O'Mara chastises media and the prosecution.

That is one sound bite I want to keep. WOW!!


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Self defense doesn't equal mugging.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 13, 2013)

Go die in a fire, Nancy.  This isn't about "black and white," as you just stated on HLN.  Damn, I wish the media would stop making this about race.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Connery said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> ...




I was livid listening to the prosecution closing arguments.

Lies,  half truths,  testimony out of context,  conniving...

If these are supposed to be the good guys?

If this is the norm,  is it any wonder so many poor defendants are convicted???

I said to myself,  don't ever get wrongly charged with a crime,  because you can't afforded a West or an O'Mara to fight off these lying,  deceitful  representatives of "justice".  

And the ambush charge of 3rd degree murder?  That was disgusting...


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fancy Grapes is crying and sniffling on the air.



I knew it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

*Not fucking guilty, BITCHES*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

This sucks.

No winners.


----------



## Connery (Jul 13, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > the lead hack in the fla. attorneys office is out there lauding the prosecutorial team. I am trying to understand why this is necessary?
> ...



Perhaps these attorneys  should click their heels three times and hope for a miracle.....Heads are going to roll like bowling balls down an alley.

"A state attorney's office employee has been fired after testifying about concerns that prosecutors didn't turn over photos and text messages from Trayvon Martin's cellphone to the defense in George Zimmerman's murder case. Ben Kruidbos received a termination letter Thursday accusing him of misconduct and "violating numerous state attorney's office policies and procedures."

It accused him of disclosure of confidential information, sabotage of property or equipment, and misuse of state attorney equipment."
Florida state attorney employee fired in Zimmerman case » Naples Daily News


----------



## Solaris (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully Zimmerman sues the hell out of the media!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

It may suck, but I feel so much relief that I can't even begin to imagine the relief the Zimmerman's must feel.  This is America.  They need to go out and make some money. Li'l Trayvon's folks are.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



no one should think 'it can't happen to me'. It can.

The interpretation of the law--frightens me. A wake up call to all of us.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> There's only one last question in my mind...
> 
> 
> Will Fancy Grapes have the balls to have Frank Taffe on her show on Monday??




Not a chance...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

*Not fucking guilty, BITCHES*


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 13, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> If the Dispatcher had told SG not to get a shotgun, and OG had driven his car into SG's mother, that would have raised liability issues for the police department and the city, which is why dispatchers are specifically trained not to tell people what to do in cases like this.



Do you have some factual basis for this statement, or do you just _think_ dispatchers are "specifically trained" not to tell people what to do in cases like this?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Crump speaking for possibly the last time publicly in a $2,000 suit!!!


----------



## Connery (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



This deplorable display did get me angry. The State had nothing to go on and should be held accountable for bringing this matter to trial.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Since I think he was guilty, I hope Zimmermans life is ruined, forever.  

Lets all just sit back and wait to see what happens to the little fella.  At the very least, I hope he evntually ends up like OJ.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This sucks.
> 
> No winners.



Fuck that. Today was a great win against haters and corruption. All you racist a-holes who wanted to crucify an innocent man; KISS MY ASS.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Crump speaking for possibly the last time publicly in a $2,000 suit!!!



The next suit he will see is a civil one. He will know what it is to feel helpless.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Since I think he was guilty, I hope Zimmermans life is ruined, forever.
> 
> Lets all just sit back and wait to see what happens to the little fella.  At the very least, I hope he evntually ends up like OJ.



 You *ASSHOLE!!*! You *FUCKING PUNK!!!*


----------



## AmazonTania (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't like guns, but even I don't understand how this trial even made it this far...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I like that Quick. I strive to get along with everyone and have no prejudices.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.

They flew out of town.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

He....

He....

Just compared that thug Martin to Emmett Till... what the hell is wrong with you Mr. Benjamin Crump?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Nate said:


> I'm just glad this is over... Well for us. Zimmerman will never be able to lead a normal life after this. I've invested too much time in this case, damn slow work week!
> I will say though if I ever get caught up in a case, I hope O'mara is available! That man is a smooth defense attorney!



Nate. Nate. Nate.

The rock is going to fall and crush you!!


----------



## AmazonTania (Jul 13, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> If YOU were walking home, and a stranger with a gun confronted you, how would YOU respond?



I wouldn't try to fight him like Trayvon Martin did...


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 13, 2013)

George Zimmerman should sue MSNBC and Al Sharpton for every penny they have or ever will have.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Since I think he was guilty, I hope Zimmermans life is ruined, forever.
> 
> Lets all just sit back and wait to see what happens to the little fella.  At the very least, I hope he evntually ends up like OJ.




He'll write a book and make millions.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Since I think he was guilty, I hope Zimmermans life is ruined, forever.
> ...



Its as if I hit a nerve or something.  

I hope his life is destroyed since I think he killed an unarmed kid.

Remember all the hate towards OJ after he went free.  Well, same thing here.  

Righty.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> 
> They flew out of town.



They didn't want that racist egg on their face.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


lol.... you are a hoot..


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Since I think he was guilty, I hope Zimmermans life is ruined, forever.
> ...



Will he title it  "If I did it, book number 2?"



Lets hope the Martin's makes it so he CANT make a dime on killing their child.  Just like in the OJ case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> 
> They flew out of town.



Did they use their settlement to buy a funky little jet of their own??


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Interesting case. The prosecution did a terrible job on this one. The judge was way out of line. The defense did what it had to do: Present the jury a reasonable doubt.
> ...


i know like knowing if Zimmerman confronted him or not. 
Like you should talk about misinformation


----------



## Coyote (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> ...



They were a family who lost their son.

That's not racist egg.  That's the loss of a child.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Awe, come on now! What is you favorite beer?  What do you have against the others?

Cheers, bro!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > There's only one last question in my mind...
> ...



Ben Crump is looking for a new gig.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> George Zimmerman should sue MSNBC and Al Sharpton for every penny they have or ever will have.



He has already filed suit against NBC


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> George Zimmerman should sue MSNBC and Al Sharpton for every penny they have or ever will have.


And the DOJ (Holder et al), for what they did to foment the furor and using taxpayer dollars to do it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Since I think he was guilty, I hope Zimmermans life is ruined, forever.
> ...



I hope he makes at least as much as the family of the mugger makes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I reported you for frivolous reporting. So, whether or not you followed through with your nonsense, the mods are now aware of your abuse of the system.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> 
> They flew out of town.



They will be going to church tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

> Quote: Originally Posted by testarosa .
> Don't do the drive by.
> 
> I am sorely sad and upset about this whole thing today.
> ...




No worries, he is impotent.


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just glad this is over... Well for us. Zimmerman will never be able to lead a normal life after this. I've invested too much time in this case, damn slow work week!
> ...



LOL, don't worry testarosa, I got this(famous last words)!


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like obama hitched up to the wrong son.  He can't make a correct decision about anything.


----------



## 007 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Who's "we," you got a turd in your pocket?

"I" know the jury agreed with the testimony of witnesses and the defense. What part about that is so hard for you to understand? 

Pull the head out man, pull the head out.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



After reading what you have been posting, I doubt seriously if you are upset at the outcome here.



vrrrrrrommmmmmm.

Lets hope Zimmerman's life is destroyed since I and a lot of people think he committed murder.  Just like OJ, remember.

I hope to God the Martin's sues him, attached themselves to every single penny he makes for life and he looks back on that shooting, not as a NRA victory, but a life changing/destroying night.

Now lets all take a second out of respect for the Martins tonight.  Imagine how bad they must feel.  Knowing they lost a son fo on damn reason.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> ...



Ya know, I saw many convicts find Jesus in prison.  If only they had found him before they got in the slammer................

Just sayin.'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> ...



I hope that helps them find the healing and peace in their hearts that they need after this trying time.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Any riots yet?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

Crump just compared Trayvon Martin to Martin Luther King Jr. and Medger Evers.

Then called for calm.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

I will repost this for Quick:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIGQArdu7Qc]Mickey Avalon - My Dick W/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Looks like obama hitched up to the wrong son. He can't make a correct decision about anything.


Obama's life has been scripted. What to expect from someone that hasn't lead a real life?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Do you think Obama will make a statement?

"These jurors acted stupidly."


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So let me get this right...you reported me for something I may or may not have done because I am the one of frivolous reporting.


WOW!  Do you even know what this sounds like?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



They saw the facts just like we all did. They were at the heart of this unjust cause to crucify an innocent man. They raised that monster. So, they can fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2013)

Now, will Obama go on TV and say something that enflames emotions and causes unnecessary strife?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I already said that.

This is me being done with it.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Do you think Obama will make a statement?



He needs to stay out of this. Whatever he says will only feed fires


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

JustSomeGuy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > WoW!
> ...


Many times.

I failed to realize how "conservative" that jury was. 2 of the jurors are gun owners.
They have to go back to face that "conservative" gun-owning, toting and supporting community.
In the end, it seems, they couldn't replace Trayvon with their child/ren.
Nothing will convince me that had the races been reversed that the killer WOULDN'T have been initially arrested.
You got the verdict you wanted...be happy.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 13, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> But, from a legal standpoint, I wonder why the prosecution never asked "If you were walking home, and a stranger with a gun confronted you and tried to stop you from going home, would YOU 'stand your ground' and fight back intensely?"
> 
> Afterall, a stranger with a gun DID confront Trayvon. Did Trayvon "Stand his ground" by responding with violent force?
> 
> ...



Considering that I was on my cell phone at the time, I'd tell my friend, "I've got a crazy guy pointing a gun at me, please call 911 for me, I'm near my dad's house."


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 13, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> Crump just compared Trayvon Martin to Martin Luther King Jr. and Medger Evers.
> 
> Then called for calm.



That's a laugh and a half.  On that note, I'm going upstairs.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Geraldo it hitting the nail right on the head...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



He did not violate the rules in any sense and you are abusing the system, whether it be frivolous reporting and/or making frivolous threats to report in an effort to intimidate. That's right. Go fuck yourself, loser.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Now, will Obama go on TV and say something that enflames emotions and makes unnecessary strife?


Short answer? *YES* Give it time he will say something stupid like 'They acted stupidly'...Mark my words...


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> ...



They lost a son.  

Damn.


Negged and reported.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Lockejaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIGQArdu7Qc]Mickey Avalon - My Dick W/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Martin family was not in court for the verdict.
> ...





Looked to me like they used it for clothes and bling bling.

I wonder if the HOA asks for  the $$$ back?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

...and the media, they are wanting riots, they are adding fuel to the fire.

They are so ignorant, they think or thought the rioting would start as soon as the verdict was read. It takes time for that pressure to build, the anger to build and the alchohol to flow. It all will come down to how the media handles this and if they continue to add fuel to this tiny little fire, it will grow and the riots will start.


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I want my riots.



HeHe I do to! Gonna be entertainment!


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Again,

I hope Zimmerman's life is ruined for shooting an unarmed kid.  I think he committed murder.  The Jury didnt.  

God bless America.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2013)

Now the civil law suit.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 13, 2013)

Our justice system has spoken.

Case closed.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

Let's see how the Zimmerman supporters will now work to repair race-relations that they complained that the media was destroying during this case with their insensitive or sensitive statements.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Second Amendment Marc...DEAL WITH IT asshole.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

OOps I just checked back in, so it is over eh ? Good, I am glad so people can get back to their lives besides dealing with politcially motivated or manipulated situations in which the powers at large in this nation try and use to rile the masses into some sort of frenzy over, and all because of deeper seeded attitudes in which they have upon riding the backs of these cases, and then there are those who are trying to instigate something far bigger than the case actually is in America, and for their own purposes. BEWARE of any agenda's that ride off of the back of a case like this or any case like this in the future. 

These cases sadly come as a dime a dozen in America, so what made this one so special that the local justice system can't handle it ? All these accusations that the system is corrupt and racist, therefore it cannot try such cases in order to satisfy some, but I say that anyone accusing the justice system of anything it isn't, then they should be investigated and tried for such accusations made also if can't prove them. To me this is the same as yelling FIRE in a crowded theater when making accusations to insight the masses by suggestion that the justice system is racist and biased without proof of or justification of such accusations. It should be illegal for people to insight people to violence by way of these cases in which they just use to do such things for a twisted broader agenda in which they may have.

My prayers go out to the mother of Trayvon, because she is a very nice person from what I saw, and it is ashame what has happened to her child in her eyes, and I pray also that people learn from the mistakes that were made by both men on that night. I don't think that anyone should be a watchmen of anything, unless properly clothed for identification purposes, and properly trained when dealing with the public. The confusion that engulfed these two when came together, set bad things in motion where as unfortunately one of them died as a result of. Please learn from this America, and recognize those who try and use it for some twisted advantage they may see in it all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

Checking in on this thread.  There was so much misconduct on the part of the prosecution team, I wouldn't be surprised if Zimmerman has a case to go after them for defamation.  For sure his life will never be the same regardless.

Again, I don't know for sure what happened that night, whether Zimmerman is guilty of anything, whether Martin was guilty of anything.  All we can go on is the preponderance of the evidence that clearly came down on Zimmerman's side and none of it on Martin's side.  I don't see how a jury could have honorably returned any other verdict.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Black people don't own guns or have carry permits?

They didnt need to replace Trayvon with their children.  Their children weren't assholes and misfits.
You are probably right that had Zimmerman been black and Martin white Zimmerman probably would have been arrested.  But I dont think charged and certainly not convicted.  It was a pretty cut and dried self defense case.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I will translate this for all of us ........He thinks the jury was too white


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Any full-scale rioting yet?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> George Zimmerman should sue MSNBC and Al Sharpton for every penny they have or ever will have.


Interesting thought seeing that the media charged him as guilty way before the outcome of a trial for political reasons, and with them it is all agenda driven..


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Let's see how the Zimmerman supporters will now work to repair race-relations that they complained that the media was destroying during this case with their insensitive or sensitive statements.



The burden is actually on Al Sharpton and the black community to repair the damage they have wrought.  Along with the news media, which followed a faulty script from the beginning.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't expect to see any liberals here for a few days.


----------



## Solaris (Jul 13, 2013)

The mainstream media's image has had its teeth kicked in.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> > Pretty sure that Maxine Waters screamed all 7 words you can't say on TV in 5 seconds of hearing the verdict,,,then overloaded her depends.





beagle9 said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman should sue MSNBC and Al Sharpton for every penny they have or ever will have.
> ...



George Zimmerman does have a lawsuit against msnbc


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Again,
> 
> I hope Zimmerman's life is ruined for shooting an unarmed kid.  I think he committed murder. * The Jury didnt.  *
> 
> God bless America.



And that's what matters. In this case, he was judged by his peers and he was found "not guilty" can you except it?


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

I said he would walk.  Oh well.  Hopefully he ends up just like OJ.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Don't expect to see any liberals here for a few days.



Wrong again.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > > Pretty sure that Maxine Waters screamed all 7 words you can't say on TV in 5 seconds of hearing the verdict,,,then overloaded her depends.
> ...



and hopefully the Martin's have one against him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> I said he would walk.  Oh well.  Hopefully he ends up just like OJ.



OJ is a dysfunctional murdering asshole.  Of course he would get in trouble again.

What made you think Zimmerman would walk?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> I said he would walk.  Oh well.  Hopefully he ends up just like OJ.



You are ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The mainstream media's image has had its teeth kicked in.



Even Fox?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see how the Zimmerman supporters will now work to repair race-relations that they complained that the media was destroying during this case with their insensitive or sensitive statements.
> ...


Spoken like a true member of the self-proclaimed "Personal responsibility" party.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Don't expect to see any liberals here for a few days.



I'll be here. I'm conservative to stay.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



Doubtful since ZImmerman's next move will likely be bankruptcy court.  In any case you can't sue when your relative screwed up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, it's time for me to hit the hay. With a smile on my face at the sight of Fancy Grapes crying over the verdict.

See you tomorrow, folks.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Spoken like a person who will never be convinced of reality!!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Thank you.  Since the racism of the black mainstream is largely responsible for this racial aspect of this case they have personal responsibility to issue a mea culpa, apologize to Zimmerman, and try to do better next time.  That's taking responsibility for your actions.  Not blaming someone else.  Ya feel me?


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I said he would walk.  Oh well.  Hopefully he ends up just like OJ.
> ...



Because of the fact that this happened in Florida.  The fact that he wasnt originally arrested and we all know if this were reversed and Martin did the shooting...well what would have happened?

There were a lot of reasons I stated he would walk a while back.  Its sucked but I knew it.

Now, hopefully Zimmerman's life is ruined since I think he is guilty.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Uh oh! I hear sirens!


----------



## AmazonTania (Jul 13, 2013)

For those tooting the 'got away with murder' horn, just consider that this is a second degree murder charge, and it requires these conditions


an intentional killing that is not premeditated or planned, nor committed in a reasonable "heat of passion"
a killing caused by dangerous conduct and the offender's obvious lack of concern for human life.

If there is not enough evidence to prove either conditions, you cannot convict a person of this crime...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I did not support anyone like you did.
This is not a game. 
Anyone that supports someone in a case like this BEFORE THE TRIAL is a fool and it was 99% of one side that did that, taking their marching orders from others and listening to media rank hearsay.
I would have respected any verdict by this jury. And it appears they had a few dissenters which is GOOD, they had votes for manslaughter conviction on Zimmerman most likely and that is why it took so long.
The jury could have convicted him if the evidence was there.
I want good relations with other races and you Marc. 
However, ball is in your court as you are the one that calls names, not me.
Get to work.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



If he does end up in bankruptcy court, that would be step one to his life being changed.   Good.

I hope the Martins can make it so they get every dime he makes for the rest of his life.  Since I think he murdered that unarmed boy.  

God bless america.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The fact that he wasnt originally arrested is because it was clear to police on the scene that this was classic self defense and there was nothing to charge.
Even if zimmerman had been black he would not have been convicted.  The facts just werent there.
Nice of you to wish ruin on another man who is innocent.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well, it's time for me to hit the hay. With a smile on my face at the sight of Fancy Grapes crying over the verdict.
> 
> See you tomorrow, folks.



Sweet dreams Rat!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Media made this a "you have to side against Zimmerman" main event where one picks sides like a game when they released that 6th grade photo.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


This ladies and gentleman is the tolerance of a democrat progressive.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I believe you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Nate said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...


Peers?  Five southern white belles?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Doesn't really matter what you think, Sunshine.  He is innocent.  The Martins cannot sue him. They've already gotten their pound of flesh from the HOA.  They'll be bankrupt themselves in 2 or 3 years, like most lottery winners.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Zimmerman might go out tonight to celebrate and just shoot someone for the fun of it.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2013)

AmazonTania said:


> For those tooting the 'got away with murder' horn, just consider that this is a second degree murder charge, and it requires these conditions
> 
> 
> an intentional killing that is not premeditated or planned, nor committed in a reasonable "heat of passion"
> ...



I agree...the prosecution did not make a case.   It is what it is.

But a civil suit, that's another matter.   I wonder if he's frantically putting all his assets in someone else's name right now.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!

Paraphrase:

You can trash him on your show or any CNN program you want, but the jury found him not guilty. I don't care if he had skittles or m&m's. BITCH!!!!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Let's see how the Zimmerman supporters will now work to repair race-relations that they complained that the media was destroying during this case with their insensitive or sensitive statements.



Zimmerman supporters should not have to repair race relations.  NBC, CBS and MSNBC should apologize for their gross dishonesty and race-baiting edits of what really happened...right after they pay through the nose for lying about it!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman might go out tonight to celebrate and just shoot someone for the fun of it.



You must really hate Hispanics.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Black people don't own guns or have carry permits?
> 
> They didnt need to replace Trayvon with their children.  Their children weren't assholes and misfits.
> *You are probably right that had Zimmerman been black and Martin white Zimmerman probably would have been arrested.*  But I dont think charged and certainly not convicted.  It was a pretty cut and dried self defense case.



Thank you for admitting that.
That is the ONLY reason that the outrage began.
He was not arrested.
It was then, and ONLY then, that the FAMILY called in civil rights activists to help with the case.
It was then, and ONLY then, that the story started to gain national attention.
Be honest and call the situation as it was.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Was OJ guilty?  Serious question.  I think he was but he walked.  There was a lot of hate towards him after.  Remember?  Why the double standard, AGAIN.

I think Zimmerman is guilty and yes, I hope his life as he knew it is over for killing an unarmed child.  Oj...zimmerman....both found not guilty, both guilty in my eyes.  

I only hope they both end up the same, side by side.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



less time then that 

crump took his cut right off the bat


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should have a moment of silence for TM who tragically lost his life in all this catalyst, government shit.
> ...



Yes; his parents failed him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Really?

See.  Things aren't always as they seem.

You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

What a bunch of sore winners.

It's not over.  It's only the beginning for some sane gun laws.

TM will go down in history as a martyr of civil rights and Zimmerman will be remembered as the person who shot an unarmed defenseless child.

That's how it will be written in the future history books.

We shall overcome.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!
> 
> Paraphrase:
> 
> You can trash him on your show or any CNN program you want, but the jury found him not guilty. I don't care if he had skittles or m&m's. BITCH!!!!



I agree.  Piers Morgan is a turd that should retreat to his homeland across the lake.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yes 

he was pulled away from his real life line in 2010


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Take a look in the back of Forbes and other business magazines:
"Joe Blow's Asset Protection Advice" ads all in there.
They teach you how to protect your assets from civil law suits.
Zimmerman still stands vulnerable to civil actions but would you take it?
Lawyers only like to take liability cases where there is insurance involved.
That is why they went after and settled with the HOA.
Zimmerman has no pot to piss in. His lawyers shored all that up over a year ago.
He will show little to no income for the rest of his life and will show wage earner status if there was a judgment against him which would limit or eliminate any garnishments.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Again,
> 
> I hope Zimmerman's life is ruined.
> 
> God bless America.



Don't worry it is.

Spike Lee will tweet Zimmerman's address again and call for vigilante 'justice'.

The Black Panther's will put a $1M bounty on his head and pass out 
WANTED: DEAD or ALIVE.

God bless America.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Black people don't own guns or have carry permits?
> ...



Stop hating people just cause they are not black....  you have just seen that racism doesn't win in the end.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The mainstream media's image has had its teeth kicked in.


Yes, and everyone who was riding it's shirt tail did also, because that is how it is done (catch a ride on the media train), because it is the most powerful in the nation now, or so they thought.. Even they have their limits when justice steps in to finally have enough of it all, and to rule the proper way in a case.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!
> 
> Paraphrase:
> 
> You can trash him on your show or any CNN program you want, but the jury found him not guilty. I don't care if he had skittles or m&m's. BITCH!!!!


I'm watching it now, and GZ's brother Robert is kicking his ass. I can see why the family chose him to speak for them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman might go out tonight to celebrate and just shoot someone for the fun of it.
> ...



LOL I've been happily married to one for 22 years.

It would blow people's minds if he did shoot someone tonight though.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Which both the Prosecutors and Defense teams picked.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

asaratis said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!
> ...



A few hours ago I saw something that reminded me of Piers Morgan.
I flushed it and lit a match.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> What a bunch of sore winners.
> 
> It's not over.  It's only the beginning for some sane gun laws.
> 
> ...



It is what it is Snook.

Score one for Team America, Team Bubbles and Team Bow.

Zombies - 0 

Zombie Killers - 10 up.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



LP's, LLC's, etc................


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Well, lets keep tabs on this shooter.  Lets see what happens to him.  I cant wait to see.  It took how many years before they FINALLY arrested OJ.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 13, 2013)

The one thing that I hope and pray for is for our nation to learn a lesson from this. The lesson is all the racial undertones that is ramped from all directions. This is something that needs to stop. If people did not look at people and judge due to the color of a persons skin things would be so much nicer for all.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

You good folks do not want good race relations.
You wanted Zimmerman's head on a platter.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Black people don't own guns or have carry permits?
> ...


What it was was a racially driven circus...promoted by race pimps including Al, Jesse and the Martin family attorneys.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Marc be careful! 

Before he left the courthouse tonight GZ got his gun back.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



I believe it will be more complex and moral than that.

This will inspire anti gun peolpe to get rid of our gun culture.


----------



## Nate (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Is that the excuse that will be used? 

Did the prosecution not have any say in the jury? I think(yeah it's an opinion) the prosecution was depending on the women, who have children, to feel the remorse that Trayvon's mom(s) felt. It didn't work.
 If there's anyone to blame it's the prosecution! They tried to play on the emotion of the jurors and not on the facts.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Again,
> ...



Well, thats just not cool.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!
> 
> Paraphrase:
> 
> You can trash him on your show or any CNN program you want, but the jury found him not guilty. I don't care if he had skittles or m&m's. BITCH!!!!



thanks for the heads up 

good interview


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

After George Zimmerman was found not guilty of all charges on Saturday evening, New York Giants wide receiver Victor Cruz sent a threatening tweet that has since been deleted from his account. 

He tweeted, "Thoroughly confused. Zimmerman doesn't last a year before the hood catches up to him."

LINK


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Offshore accounts in Georgetown which is the capital of  Grand Cayman Island, Bahamas and Costa Rica. I do not like it but many a financial institution has hired me to go to those places and elsewhere looking for post judgment assets. And not much luck!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Marc better hurry!

Georgia Democrats try to repeal 'Stand Your Ground' law - CBS Atlanta 46


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> The one thing that I hope and pray for is for our nation to learn a lesson from this. The lesson is all the racial undertones that is ramped from all directions. This is something that needs to stop. If people did not look at people and judge due to the color of a persons skin things would be so much nicer for all.



Hear hear.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUGmwDB49Tc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUGmwDB49Tc[/ame]


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 13, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> not guilty......
> Stupid people



Nobody wished to see a young man killed, but sometimes terrible things happen when people make stupid mistakes. And the sooner young people understand that they are not immune to death for errors in judgments the better.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Snookums,
Out of curiosity, what kind of 'gun culture' have you personally been exposed to?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yep.

Very very sad and happens every single day.

Hence the moment of silence for TM.

This isn't a win, except against the people the people that made it what it was.  That's a win.

I'm so so sorry for TM.  There is nothing that can ever ever make that better.   Ever.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


I KNEW this was coming...typical. THIS case isn't even close except for the fact the media and LEO's are waiting for RIOTS.

Crawl back in your hole.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

I do not really care for the SYG law here. The same folks tried to pass you could carry a gun in the courthouse.
Makes a lot of sense. Charge a man with a crime of carrying a illegal gun and he can come to court to defend himself with  legal gun.
SYG was not what made this case. Standard self defense and a lack of any evidence to show Zimmerman attacked Martin.
Presumption of innocence.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Hopefully Zimmerman sues the hell out of the media!



I hope someone sues the Zimmermans since I think he is a murderer.  

My nightmare is him going on a book tour bragging about how he killed Martin and got away with it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Oh so Zimmerman is the same as OJ now....Wow now that is a stretch..


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> After George Zimmerman was found not guilty of all charges on Saturday evening, New York Giants wide receiver Victor Cruz sent a threatening tweet that has since been deleted from his account.
> 
> He tweeted, "Thoroughly confused. Zimmerman doesn't last a year before the hood catches up to him."
> 
> LINK



Wow, seriously messed up


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> You good folks do not want good race relations.
> You wanted Zimmerman's head on a platter.



No amount of evidence is enough for someone that hates.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

It's all over but the lack of riots.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmazonTania said:
> 
> 
> > For those tooting the 'got away with murder' horn, just consider that this is a second degree murder charge, and it requires these conditions
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Zimmerman trial.  Stand your ground.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You good folks do not want good race relations.
> ...



Exactly.

To their minds a black was killed by a  white man, despite the fact he is Hispanic, and they want revenge.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmazonTania said:
> 
> 
> > For those tooting the 'got away with murder' horn, just consider that this is a second degree murder charge, and it requires these conditions
> ...



Why bother? He isn't rich like OJ was.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

AnCapAtheist said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I want my riots.
> ...



You WANT riots?  Wow.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> After George Zimmerman was found not guilty of all charges on Saturday evening, New York Giants wide receiver Victor Cruz sent a threatening tweet that has since been deleted from his account.
> 
> He tweeted, "Thoroughly confused. Zimmerman doesn't last a year before the hood catches up to him."
> 
> LINK



Wow! He just signed a $45M contract!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

See more


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


No, no according to the NY Slimes? Zimmerman was a _White Hispanic..._


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

See more


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmazonTania said:
> 
> 
> > For those tooting the 'got away with murder' horn, just consider that this is a second degree murder charge, and it requires these conditions
> ...



Wouldn't you think he did that a year ago?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > After George Zimmerman was found not guilty of all charges on Saturday evening, New York Giants wide receiver Victor Cruz sent a threatening tweet that has since been deleted from his account.
> ...



Maybe some armed hoodies will start following zimmerman for acting suspicious.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

You people got your trial that was fair and square. You didn't want a fair trial as you just want to hang this innocent man.

You're so full of hate!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmazonTania said:
> ...



"was"


----------



## asterism (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Why can't it be about the evidence and the weak case presented by the prosecution?  Why does it have to be about politics?

Oh that's right, you don't like the verdict.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



That's it??


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

It's time for the black community to work on their own inner-city violence. Oh'that's a thought!!!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Are you in the loop somehow?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> AmazonTania said:
> 
> 
> > For those tooting the 'got away with murder' horn, just consider that this is a second degree murder charge, and it requires these conditions
> ...



There will be no civil suit.  The immunity hearing was never waived.  It was reserved.  A finding of immunity would be a complete bar to a civil action.  Omara already said he was ready to schedule that hearing.  

Evidently though the defense attorneys are going after the prosecutor to get him disbarred like Nifong was disbarred.  It seems that there was substantial exculpatory evidence that was withheld.  The defense has that disk and is ready to make their move.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. It took 44 days from the time of the shooting, to the time of his arrest. There were honorable people who actually looked at the evidence, who said they couldn't try him because there was none. People were pressured into taking this man into custody. As was he by the media, this man was also used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.

You were wrong for making assumptions without base about a man you hardly ever knew. This issue was filled with the disease of racism and politics. Not only did we dishonor the memory of the fallen in doing so, we disrespected the family of the survivor. This entire thing reeked of hatred. Now I must ask you: What if you were the one being falsely accused for defending yourself? What if you became a political target for ruthless persecution and vilification? What does it matter who followed who? To lose a child, you must know pain on a personal level nobody else can imagine. 

Throughout this trial, the idiocy of the charges brought against George Zimmerman were clearly revealed. The motivations behind them were made clearer. Yet some of us chose to succumb to the disinformation fed to them by the media and by their party.  But now I hope, since Zimmerman has been found not guilty  by the due diligence of a jury of his peers and his attorneys, that this serves a lesson to some. Politics can never get in the way of justice. For those of us who thought this was an issue of race. You were wrong. Justice will always prevail.


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmazonTania said:
> ...



yeah but he could be if he starts writing books on how to kill and get away with it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> See more


Natural law.  Every action causes a reaction.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



wait til the jury finds out the rest of the story 

i get they google a few names in the near future


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> It's time for the black community to work on their own inner-city violence. Oh'that's a thought!!!



Are you working on violence in white communities?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?



I wish they'd cry over the thousands of black on black murders per year. This tells me that this is all bs.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Leave Snook alone about that.  He's got experience in military.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Funny stuff. Shouldn't send an eubonics speaking 80 IQ dumb ass to the stand to be your star witness.



80 IQ ...... , that high ? i would have guessed somewhere around  -.o8


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Perfect!

George Zimmerman Not Guilty: NAACP Plans Civil Charges - Business Insider

The NAACP said late Saturday that it was "outraged and heartbroken" over the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman trial, vowing to pursue "civil rights charges" with the Department of Justice.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?


Why are you and others trying to put the VICTIM, Trayvon Martin, on trial?

Do you see how these problems occur?


----------



## shintao (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I pray that Jorge Zimmerman and these jurors are safe and protected.



I am sure they are not, because your weak god would let them all die.

However, if you will just wag my magic wand a few times, I will ensure you they will all live.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Fair enough, as people kept tabs on Rodeny King also, just to see how long it would take him to squander his money, and then to ultimately die because of his addictions in which got him in trouble in the first place. Not to say that I was against king at all in the case, because he desrved to get justice against those idiots, but sad how he sqandered it all for the most part, because he was just an addict in the end.

I think you will get bored watching the life of Zimmerman after this, because he will dissapear from the public as far as he can get I think, in order to get some kind of peace again in his life.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> George Zimmerman Not Guilty: NAACP Plans Civil Charges - Business Insider
> 
> The NAACP said late Saturday that it was "outraged and heartbroken" over the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman trial, vowing to pursue "civil rights charges" with the Department of Justice.



of course 

doesnt he have immunity now


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


  You are the dumbest poster I have seen on this forum.  Isn't it past your bed time, junior?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for the black community to work on their own inner-city violence. Oh'that's a thought!!!
> ...



Let's *all* work to reduce violence within all of our communities. Deal?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?
> ...



You put on the persecution of a VICTIM of an aggravated assault for 16 months. 

Do you see how these problems occur?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > After George Zimmerman was found not guilty of all charges on Saturday evening, New York Giants wide receiver Victor Cruz sent a threatening tweet that has since been deleted from his account.
> ...



He should be fired.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 13, 2013)

Duke lacrosse all over again.  These political trials never work.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No mirrors in your home?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> George Zimmerman Not Guilty: NAACP Plans Civil Charges - Business Insider
> 
> The NAACP said late Saturday that it was "outraged and heartbroken" over the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman trial, vowing to pursue "civil rights charges" with the Department of Justice.



Didn't the Department of Justice already clear Zimmerman?

I'm afraid our country has gone from a country or logic and reason to a country of over exaggeration and emotion.


----------



## shintao (Jul 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmazonTania said:
> ...



Wish them luck. There is a lot of corruption in the system, removing him will be like plucking one grain of sand off the beach.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect!
> ...



I thought he did!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TheSeventhTiger said:
> ...



Persecution? 

You meant prosecution, amirite?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect!
> ...



The FBI did, yes.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect!
> ...



Not in a civil case.  Remember OJ?  He lost his civil case.

Zimmerman will be forced to testify in a civil case.

There are a lot of questions that would be put to him that I know he could not lie his way out of without committing perjury.

doesn't he have immunity no


----------



## JoeBlam (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?
> ...



Because he started the trouble is why....he was out casing the neighborhood to burglarize a home...not his first time either.  Zimmy caught him in the act and Trayvon thought he could take him....only his attack didn't end with a couple punches....he got shot for it which is what he had coming.  You want to call it "racist" cool by me....it was your boy using the race words, not Zimmerman.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 13, 2013)

all ya'll don't be evil.

This is a strike against gubbamint and agenda.  It's not about the event itself.  It never has been. The event itself was what it was.  But don't stick it in the eye.   That was a tragedy, the rest of it is the out of bounds corruption whacked outedness.  The event itself was a catalyst for everything else in this fool show dog and pony trial.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?
> ...


You have a way with words don't you Marc ? How long did it take for you to learn this type of never being wrong about anything in concerns of race or racism, and your manipulation of anything by way of your writing or words spoken upon such issues or non-issue when it doesn't even apply ?


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeee haaaawwww that crazy ass cracker got justice!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Hey Quick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssC77hapv0g]Go Fuck Yourself! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect!
> ...



Only against criminal charges.  Remember that O J Simpson was acquitted in criminal court but subsequently lost in a civil court.  Zimmerman could lose in civil court too if he gets the wrong judge or the NAACP throws some high powered money at this.   But some legal minds who have been commenting on this think he could have a pretty good defamation case against the prosecutors too.   So who knows?

But I doubt this will be over for awhile.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> Remember, *a young mans life was ended, two parents have lost their child.*



ooooh fuck !!  cry me a river....., please, if that fucking chiiiiiiiiiiild had not struck the first blow and hammered Z's head into the concrete he would be alive today..., but NO ! he had to prove he was a big fucking badass and beat the life out of a "creepy ass cracka", the N'er got his dues.., paid in full


----------



## dukect45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> It's time for the black community to work on their own inner-city violence. Oh'that's a thought!!!



Well I think that most of the problems in the black community not only comes from absentee fathers but also Beatings yup that discipline that I think most of us had as kids might be not as beneficial as we thought

Why Spanking Doesn?t Work | TIME.com

No Race Bias in Child Abuse Reporting | Spare The Kids


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...








Mr. Goldman, the Martin's understand what you feel sir.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



 

Does Snookums have bombs?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


No persecution was right..


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Oh no we're not talking about ol.


----------



## AmazonTania (Jul 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AmazonTania said:
> ...



Zimmerman definitely did not have the best lawyers money could buy. When I go to trial and I hear my attorney speak, sometimes I think I could have done a better job if I just defended myself.

But the defense team did  smashing job, especially when the jury was stacked against them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

Pee Pee Pete must be snockered. Do you love Zimmerman that much? LMAO


----------



## Zona (Jul 13, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> George Zimmerman Not Guilty: NAACP Plans Civil Charges - Business Insider
> 
> The NAACP said late Saturday that it was "outraged and heartbroken" over the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman trial, vowing to pursue "civil rights charges" with the Department of Justice.



And so it begins. 

Zimmerman, your life will NEVER EVER BE THE SAME.  


Good since I think you are guilty.  Just like OJ


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Pee Pee Pete must be snockered. Do you love Zimmerman that much? LMAO



Nope. I think he's fucking weird. I just really dislike you!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



the defense reserved the  right to a immunity hearing


----------



## NLT (Jul 13, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Now the civil law suit.



Yep Zimmerman should start suing the shit out of the liberals involved


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for the black community to work on their own inner-city violence. Oh'that's a thought!!!
> ...



Are you speaking of Mayberry, Mayfield and Springfield?


----------



## jschuck12001 (Jul 13, 2013)

How did a 50% Peruvian, 50% Jewish guy turn into a Cracka?  Do you automatically get drafted white when you have some Jewish blood?


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Angela Corey should be fired, and sued for slander and libel.



for this ? ................... looking good so far..,
*



			State's Attorney Angela Corey has been indicted by a citizens' grand jury, convening in Ocala, Florida, over the alleged falsification of the arrest warrant and complaint that lead to George Zimmerman being charged with the second degree murder of African-American teenager Trayvon Martin in Sanford, Florida.

The indictment of Corey, which was handed down last week (see Citizens Grand Jury), charges Corey with intentionally withholding photographic evidence of the injuries to George Zimmerman's head in the warrant she allegedly rushed to issue under oath, in an effort to boost her reelection prospects. At the outset of this case, black activists such as Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, who whipped up wrath against Zimmerman, demanded that he be charged with murder, after local police had thus far declined to arrest him pending investigation.

Following Corey's criminal complaint charging Zimmerman, legal experts such as Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz condemned her for falsely signing an arrest affidavit under oath, which intentionally omitted exculpatory evidence consisting of the photographs showing the injuries Zimmerman sustained, and rushing to charge him with second degree murder under political pressure. Dershowitz called her actions unethical and themselves crimes
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Pee Pee Pete must be snockered. Do you love Zimmerman that much? LMAO
> ...



Does that mean you won't be my buddy? ROFL


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

animallover said:


> @ Testarosa
> 
> Time for tequila shots! LOL



FYI, we're doing strawberry daquiris at my place.  Tequila has a tendency to hit my stomach, U-turn, and do a . . . shall we say, "encore performance".


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?
> ...



This whole thing was a tragedy.  Reminded me of Wolfe's _Bonfire of the Vanities_ in its essential absurdity.  Some guy trying to protect his neighborhood makes an error in judgment and a seventeen year old kid makes a bad decision.  It ends badly.  The media magnifies the event into something it isn't.

There are no winners in this game.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

The real tragedy is the dozens of black young men that are killed every single night. Wheres the black community, media or anyone????

WTF!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Fast forward ten years into the future. This is GZ:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwrUkeYxUF0]South Park - Wheel of Fortune - Naggers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wildman (Jul 13, 2013)

lilburnjoe said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well what did we learn from all this? *That if you decide to jump on someone and start beating the crap out of them, you might get shot and killed*, and your killer will walk because he was justified shooting your stupid, violent ass.
> ...



*STUPID GETS BURIED*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If people who work with words don't understand the power in how something is phrased, then no one does.  They said it that way for a reason, and it's unacceptable.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think we should have a moment of silence for Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Wow.  Did he have any idea he would cause so much ruckus?  I wish you had a better and more of a life and it hadn't have ended so tragically. I wish your life hadn't been cut so short.  Your life is a sad story since, wasn't, until it was in the formative years.
> 
> ...



I think perhaps a big part of the problem is that Trayvon, like so many people, had no sense at all of the consequences of his actions.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No, they don't. The Martins are slime who raised a murderous monster. The Goldmans are an honorable family who had their son attacked by two murderous monsters.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

We should always work to reduce crime and better our society


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The real tragedy is the dozens of black young men that are killed every single night. Wheres the black community, media or anyone????
> 
> WTF!


Like in Chicago? They are nowhere only waiting to blame it on something other than where the blame lies...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXUkMMy_-Y]Suck a fat dick, Chucho! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

jschuck12001 said:


> How did a 50% Peruvian, 50% Jewish guy turn into a Cracka? Do you automatically get drafted white when you have some Jewish blood?


You got it partially correct...'Crazy Cracka'...but then they can't be racist ever, can they?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



No self defense in the OJ case.

Self defense immunizes against civil cases.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Perhaps you should look up the concept of "jury of your peers".  Hint:  it has nothing to do with race or sex, unlike your pitiful little bigoted mind.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Swimming out to meet troop ships does NOT constitute "experience in the military".


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 13, 2013)

When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

and the Trayvon supporters never bring up the fact that Trayvon took a hard "Cheap Shot" to Georges Face. As if, it was no big deal. so what if George was watching him, all Trayvon had to do was go home. Looks like it's perfectly legal to beat the bajezuz out of anyone for no reason, but the victim cannot attempt to save his own life?


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Checking in on this thread. *There was so much misconduct on the part of the prosecution team, I wouldn't be surprised if Zimmerman has a case to go after them for defamation. For sure his life will never be the same regardless.*
> 
> Again, I don't know for sure what happened that night, whether Zimmerman is guilty of anything, whether Martin was guilty of anything. All we can go on is the preponderance of the evidence that clearly came down on Zimmerman's side and none of it on Martin's side. I don't see how a jury could have honorably returned any other verdict.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and the Trayvon supporters never bring up the fact that Trayvon took a hard "Cheap Shot" to Georges Face. As if, it was no big deal. so what if George was watching him, all Trayvon had to do was go home. Looks like it's perfectly legal to beat the bajezuz out of anyone for no reason, but the victim cannot attempt to save his own life?



These people never wanted a fair trail...They just wanted to kill Zimmerman and fuck the evidence.


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 13, 2013)

They should talk to them or run from them.
Attacking them is not legal.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 13, 2013)

To cap all of this, I wrote this thread

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/302802-you-were-wrong-justice-prevails.html#post7532088


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Connery said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


I agree. The State (And the _Governor, in particular_), allowed themselves to be pressured from the DOJ and the race baiters/pimps. Shame on him and them. This is a black mark on Governor Scott, and _will_ affect my vote.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Federal Charges against George Zimmerman? how about the agents killed on the border? how about Federal Charges against whoever was responsible for killing them?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Federal Charges against George Zimmerman? how about the agents killed on the border? how about Federal Charges against whoever was responsible for killing them?



not happening


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't believe that MSMBC is this stupid, where as I shut down and went in to watch the news a little bit on TV, and so I was flipping back and forth when I saw the woman in the pink shirt speaking on MSMBC about Martin and his family (12:30 eastern time), and how she said that she couldn't imagine sitting there in that court room for that many days seeing pictures of their son that was *MURDERED *??????????????????????????? I mean after the ruling came down as not guilty, these idiots are speaking still on national TV that Martin was *murdered* ??????? Kidding me right ? Then she went on to say that all black people need to hold on to their children after this a little bit closer now, *WHAT* ??????????? She should be fired immediately for her insightful speak and ignorance she projects as a proffessional media spokes person.

I can't stand such idiocy of people who are supposed to be the smart ones, but turn out to be the extreme biased idiots for whom must have been given these jobs due to being privileged, or butt kissers or something else. Yes if I was Zimmerman's lawyer I would be keeping notes on everyone who is trashing my client now, and they would be getting a letter in the mail next.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

Zona said:


> Solaris said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Zimmerman sues the hell out of the media!
> ...



Neighborhood Watch:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXUkMMy_-Y]Suck a fat dick, Chucho! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't think his life will be too bad after this.
He will be rich after he settles the lawsuit with NBC and whoever else he is able to sue.
He can just leave this country and live peacefully.


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

Marc? Are you always this self-loathing? Are you too a race pimp/baiter?

SAD


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 13, 2013)

Lets ask Miss South America a Question: Catilyn: One In Five U.S. Americans Have No Idea That Blacks Kill Blacks In Chicago On A Weekly Basis, yet the Media never sees it. Can you explain this to the 20% of Americans who's IQ's are all under 52?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 13, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> I can't believe that MSMBC is this stupid, where as I shut down and went in to watch the news a little bit on TV, and so I was flipping back and forth when I saw the woman in the pink shirt speaking on MSMBC about Martin and his family (12:30 eastern time), and how she said that she couldn't imagine sitting there in that court room for that many days seeing pictures of their son that was *MURDERED *??????????????????????????? I mean after the ruling came down as not guilty, these idiots are speaking still on national TV that Martin was *murdered* ??????? Kidding me right ? Then she went on to say that all black people need to hold on to their children after this a little bit closer now, *WHAT* ??????????? She should be fired immediately for her insightful speak and ignorance she projects as a proffessional media spokes person.
> 
> I can't stand such idiocy of people who are supposed to be the smart ones, but turn out to be the extreme biased idiots for whom must have been given these jobs due to being privileged, or butt kissers or something else. Yes if I was Zimmerman's lawyer I would be keeping notes on everyone who is trashing my client now, and they would be getting a letter in the mail next.



MSNBC is about to become GZNBC! Nancy Grace first casualty


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 13, 2013)

goes to show justice still occurs


----------



## The T (Jul 13, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Lets ask Miss South America a Question: Catilyn: One In Five U.S. Americans Have No Idea That Blacks Kill Blacks In Chicago On A Weekly Basis, yet the Media never sees it. Can you explain this to the 20% of Americans who's IQ's are all under 52?


How true...I can see it now...the answer...uhhhhh...well...errrr...uhmmmm...(Typical PC answer)


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that MSMBC is this stupid, where as I shut down and went in to watch the news a little bit on TV, and so I was flipping back and forth when I saw the woman in the pink shirt speaking on MSMBC about Martin and his family (12:30 eastern time), and how she said that she couldn't imagine sitting there in that court room for that many days seeing pictures of their son that was *MURDERED *??????????????????????????? I mean after the ruling came down as not guilty, these idiots are speaking still on national TV that Martin was *murdered* ??????? Kidding me right ? Then she went on to say that all black people need to hold on to their children after this a little bit closer now, *WHAT* ??????????? She should be fired immediately for her insightful speak and ignorance she projects as a proffessional media spokes person.
> ...


Could be very possible, as these cats are so blinded now and biased, that they are complete idiots I think, and they do themselves and everyone around them a dis-service for their idiocy now.


----------



## The T (Jul 14, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Federal Charges against George Zimmerman? *how about the agents killed on the border*? how about Federal Charges against whoever was responsible for killing them?


 Those await conviction of the criminal Holder and Obama...


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> 
> You were wrong for making assumptions without base about a man you hardly ever knew. This issue was filled with the disease of racism and politics. Not only did we dishonor the memory of the fallen in doing so, we disrespected the family of the survivor. This entire thing reeked of hatred. Now I must ask you: What if you were the one being falsely accused for defending yourself? What if you became a political target for ruthless persecution and vilification? What does it matter who followed who? To lose a child, you must know pain on a personal level nobody else can imagine.
> 
> Throughout this trial, the idiocy of the charges brought against George Zimmerman were clearly revealed. The motivations behind them were made clearer. Yet some of us chose to succumb to the disinformation fed to them by the media and by their party.  But now I hope, since Zimmerman has been found not guilty  by the due diligence of a jury of his peers and his attorneys, that this serves a lesson to some. Politics can never get in the way of justice. For those of us who thought this was an issue of race. You were wrong. Justice will always prevail.


Hey, I thought for sure that the political pressure would be such that they would have gotten a lesser degree conviction.  Not because I thought he was guilty, but because politics in this country is out of control and all powerful.

I was wrong.

I'll try My best to get over it.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 14, 2013)

in before merge


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 14, 2013)

Miss South Carolina: I , Personally Believe, That, SOMMA, White Hispanics in our nation, don't have guns, and uh, somma, dumbass anchors on MSNBC don't have brains in their heads, if they do, they all have their brains in their asses. and that's my final answer.


----------



## Connery (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Checking in on this thread.  There was so much misconduct on the part of the prosecution team, I wouldn't be surprised if Zimmerman has a case to go after them for defamation.  For sure his life will never be the same regardless.
> 
> Again, I don't know for sure what happened that night, whether Zimmerman is guilty of anything, whether Martin was guilty of anything.  All we can go on is the preponderance of the evidence that clearly came down on Zimmerman's side and none of it on Martin's side.  I don't see how a jury could have honorably returned any other verdict.



Zimmerman cannot go after defamation for things said in Court pursuant to the affirmative defense of Judicial privilege where "any participant in a judicial proceeding the absolute privilege to utter defamatory statements in the course of the proceedings so long as the statements have some relevancy to the proceedings". (See Irwin v. Ashurst, 74 P.2d 1127 (Or. 1938)).  Malicious prosecution is more the route amongst other causes of action provided he has proofs and can meet the his burden and the requirements therein. I believe he would fail there as well.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't say I followed this trial every day, but based on everything I've read and heard, the jury made the right decision. His indictment was obviously politically motivated. There was just not enough evidence to prove beyond a reasonable doubt the was guilty.


----------



## The T (Jul 14, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Miss South Carolina: I , Personally Believe, That, SOMMA, White Hispanics in our nation, don't have guns, and uh, somma, dumbass anchors on MSNBC don't have brains in their heads, if they do, they all have their brains in their asses. and that's my final answer.


 (I laughed...don't tell anyone)...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> I can't believe that MSMBC is this stupid, where as I shut down and went in to watch the news a little bit on TV, and so I was flipping back and forth when I saw the woman in the pink shirt speaking on MSMBC about Martin and his family (12:30 eastern time), and how she said that she couldn't imagine sitting there in that court room for that many days seeing pictures of their son that was *MURDERED *??????????????????????????? I mean after the ruling came down as not guilty, these idiots are speaking still on national TV that Martin was *murdered* ??????? Kidding me right ? Then she went on to say that all black people need to hold on to their children after this a little bit closer now *WHAT* ??????????? She should be fired immediately for her insightful speak and ignorance she projects as a proffessional media spokes person.
> 
> I can't stand such idiocy of people who are suppoed to be the smart ones, but turn out to be the extreme biased idiots for whom must have been given these jobs due to being privileged, or butt kissers or something else. Yes if I was Zimmerman's lawyer I would be keeping notes on everyone who is trashing my client now, and they would be getting a letter in the mail next.



Trayvon had a good family network from age 5 to 15 though his step mom 

she was for all purpose his mother 

at 15 he was yanked out of that environment and left to run the streets 

with little to no  parental intervention in regards to his whereabouts and associates 

and every time he got into "trouble" he was sent from one parent to the other 

so maybe it is a wise piece of advice to hold on to your children 

pay attention to what they are doing and who they are hanging out with 

be the parent


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > and the Trayvon supporters never bring up the fact that Trayvon took a hard "Cheap Shot" to Georges Face. As if, it was no big deal. so what if George was watching him, all Trayvon had to do was go home. Looks like it's perfectly legal to beat the bajezuz out of anyone for no reason, but the victim cannot attempt to save his own life?
> ...


Was that what they hoped for when gave out his addy prior to and/or after the inncident, in which some thugs showed up to the wrong addy in response to their giving that addy out ? Wasn't that Spike Lee or someone that did that ?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 14, 2013)

and all we have been hearing to this day: Trayvon Was Murdered! yet, has the media ever mentioned that Trayvon was attempting to murder someone at the time he was shot?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2013)

Defer09 said:


> They should talk to them or run from them.
> Attacking them is not legal.


Interesting...


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>


Noted.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that MSMBC is this stupid, where as I shut down and went in to watch the news a little bit on TV, and so I was flipping back and forth when I saw the woman in the pink shirt speaking on MSMBC about Martin and his family (12:30 eastern time), and how she said that she couldn't imagine sitting there in that court room for that many days seeing pictures of their son that was *MURDERED *??????????????????????????? I mean after the ruling came down as not guilty, these idiots are speaking still on national TV that Martin was *murdered* ??????? Kidding me right ? Then she went on to say that all black people need to hold on to their children after this a little bit closer now *WHAT* ??????????? She should be fired immediately for her insightful speak and ignorance she projects as a proffessional media spokes person.
> ...


Yes if placed into this context I agree, but coming off of the back of her comment about Martin being *murdered* after the verdict was given of not guilty, I am thinking she was being insightful in her speak, but she couldn't help it, as she is surrounded by an entire group of people who have bitten of this apple in which they are all now chewing on.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 14, 2013)

thank god its/Sunday/Monday,,,,most Americans just wanna sleep in late! {Instead of rioting}, and forget Monday, we all have to go back to work. Thank god the verdict didn't go out on a thurs/fri. night.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and all we have been hearing to this day: Trayvon Was Murdered! yet, has the media ever mentioned that Trayvon was attempting to murder someone at the time he was shot?


And the media brags about being fair and impartial always.... Right !!!!


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope FOX hires George to be a commentator, just like they do with Mark Furman (who's excellent! he rips all of the lefties to pieces during those "One on One matches with Baffoons like Juan Williams").


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

You stop casing houses and get your dumb ass home.

Cuz if you jump on someone for looking at you funny, you just might get yourself dead.

Comprende?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Trayvon was not murdered 

zimmerman defended himself from a wannabe thug 

as callus as that sounds it is the truth 

if one wants to understand what events led up to that 

fateful night 

one should look at the sad life of Trayvon Martin over the past few years


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.

Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.

Nbc should be sued for making fake evidence against Zimmerman
Cnn should be sued

They all should be sued for smearing a innocent mans name and causing racial hatred. 


We better make damn sure we force our media to be honest...Or we're screwed. None of these pieces of crap cared about reality of the case.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

They should not assault anyone.

That's where it all went wrong,  if you believe Zimmerman's account.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 14, 2013)

lol

That&#8217;s not grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

He should sue the DoJ for intentionally sabotaging his case.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Jul 14, 2013)

Well all, it's been real and it's been fun but I can't say it's been real fun. I most likely won't be back to this sub-section, this was this first and most likely the last trial I have ever followed. I enjoyed reading all of your posts and have only put 2 people on ignore for a while. I'll remove them from the list after a while, but for now, it's just way to much.

I did learn quite a bit about the people of this country during this trial and I'm sorry to say, I don't have the faith in the people like I did 5 weeks ago. Ignorance is truly bliss and the facts be damned when it comes to people's emotions. It makes no difference what is the truth to them, the only thing that matters any more is the agenda and how to accomplish whatever goal no matter the cost.

Justice was the victor tonight with that Not Guilty Verdict. The State did not have the evidence to convict and relied on fear and emotion to get the win and to further whatever personal agenda they had. Thank God the jury saw this for what it was and justice prevailed.

So long and I pray you all can find happiness and joy in your lives from now until the end of time. God Bless you and GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Count on it.

We are far beyond the point where there will be any healing between races.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew, we will never force our media to be honest.

They make too much money twisting facts.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?





Not enough info in the OP to make a suggestion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



But at least, a man named George Zimmerman will no longer have to bear the weight of our racial animosity anymore.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



There was hate toward OJ after he walked? Really? How many death threats did he get after he walked? Did his family and lawyers get threatened?


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 14, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> and all we have been hearing to this day: Trayvon Was Murdered! yet, has the media ever mentioned that Trayvon was attempting to murder someone at the time he was shot?



Liberals are always trying to create racial tension.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 14, 2013)

Freewill said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".
> ...




You don't want to carry? Then don't. I am not an "ahole" as you claim that you might be. I don't look for trouble. However, if it comes calling, I'm prepared. You, on the other hand, are another victim.

I've never been a victim (of anything other than my own stupidity) in my life. I have no intention of becoming one now.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?
> ...



I am not trying to put the victim on trial, why don't you explain to me why people are threatening Zimmerman's attorneys when no one, even the KKK, ever threatened OJs attorneys.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



And this is why we have Trial by Jury, not Trial by Satanists (Government)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

YAY!!! I have a right to defend myself!!!!

About fucking time.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> We are far beyond the point where there will be any healing between races.



Wrong, the majority of whites and blacks are both aware that powerful vile forces are trying to pit us against each other. Do what I am doing, along with many other Libertarians and true moderates of the Democratic/Republican parties: Go straight to their churches and local political leaders and lobby them, schedule events in their Churches and other public venues. Start dialogue, start communicating, because divided we shall all be conquered, united, we shall be victorious.

The best way to communicate with blacks at the moment is teaching and holding seminars on Jury Nullification. It's an extremely neutral topic, as it neither favors nor infringes upon any particular group or faction, yet it ignites the flames and passions for liberty in everyone. It is a great way to commence and initiate dialogue.

Time is very short now, so get to it.

Here is my guide on facebook for Jury Nullification seminars. Make a power point presentation if you wish to shorten it.

https://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_d...inline=1&ext=1373780764&hash=ASsh2FYh9xmKXfI8


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Is it the truth?

Zimmerman instigated the situation.

In the end... Martin feared for his life too and was acting in self defense.  Zimmerman acted in self defense.

It was so preventable.  Nice to see folks smearing Martin as a "thug".  He's dead.  Can't defend his reputation.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> goes to show justice still occurs



Actual justice ended a little over a year ago when it all left the hands of local police. All else was race politics and community organizing, corrosive to all that's American. This is the Obama standard for all to see.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote...

Trayvon was on top beating Zimmermans head into the ground....Understand?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Was Zimmerman wrong to assume a 17 year old was actually a criminal? Yes.

Did that justify Martin jumping him and beating the crap out of him? No.

You are right, it was preventable. Zimmerman could have stayed in his car, and Martin could have gone to his father's house. Both of them were wrong, and Martin will never learn from his mistake.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Explain the context.

Is this person walking down Wall Street in New york, or walking alone on a lake in Indiana.  Or are the in South Chicago?

And can you explain what you mean by creepy?  Is he ugly?  Does he walk funny? What defines creepy in this instance?


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 14, 2013)

There was one big winner in tonight's verdict, and that was our system of justice.  It actually worked the way it is supposed to.  The prosecution never proved Zimmerman's guilt, therefore the jury had no choice but to acquit, which they did.  Was Zimmerman guilty?  Is he guilty?  We will never know, and at this point, it doesn't matter.  The system worked.  Now if it would just work this well in all cases.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Where is Sarah? I expected her to be here gloating over Zimmerman's conviction.


Wait!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wznjAhZ0eWc]Gilda Radner Nevermind - YouTube.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> We are far beyond the point where there will be any healing between races.



There's too much to be gained on the left keeping folks on the plantation. Stirring up race issues is nothing but profit. How could it possibly heal when that's sure disempowerment.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> The right believes they should have the right to kill anyone, why? Even innocent people walking through a neighborhood.



I'm proud to live in a place where neighbors watch out for one another. 

We CHALLENGE suspicious activity and would never let a gang mentality prevail where we live. Blacks who want their kids SAFE --- want to leave the hood where everyone turns a blind eye and clams up to the police. 

If in challenging a suspicious activity like cutting thru backyards and taking detours, or a guy in a pickup truck cruising the neighborhood for hours with no tools or sign on his truck,  ----- I get attacked.. I WILL defend myself.. If the perp says "you're gonna die tonight motherfucker" and starts to beat me --- that's all I need to end his life.. 

You try with a cop --- same result... 

That's the story and I'm sticking to it.. So that MY neighborhood doesn't turn into Southside Chicago... That's why folks WANT to live in my neighborhood..

<<Edited because Toddster pointed out SE Chicago is actually in the lake >> Whoops.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



OJ was a pariah after his acquittal.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Defer09 said:


> I don't think his life will be too bad after this.
> He will be rich after he settles the lawsuit with NBC and whoever else he is able to sue.
> He can just leave this country and live peacefully.



With his guns?  I would love to see him leave this country.  Good luck with your guns Zimmerman.  Ccw in Russia perhaps?  Lololololol


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Well Zimmerman has been smeared as a white racist, so what's the difference really ?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You left out what occurred between statement one and statement two.

Zimmerman essentially stalked Martin.  A 17 yr old black youth being stalked by an unknown adult white man in a racially uneasy area.

Should he have jumped Zimmerman?  No.

Was he afraid for his life?  Quite possibly. 

He made a bad decision in how to defend himself.  Apparently.

Should he be blamed for that? No.

But he is.  He is labeled a "thug".


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No difference.  The attempt at smearing Zimmerman as a racist was absolutely wrong.

Does that justify smearing a kid who is dead and can't defend his reputation like Zimmerman can?   At least Zimmerman has that option.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


And hopefully Zimmerman will..


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Coyote...
> 
> Trayvon was on top beating Zimmermans head into the ground....Understand?



Zimmerman was stalking Trayvon.

Pretty scary.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.
> ...



In civilized parts of town -- neighbors don't stalk... THey follow til they understand what they are seeing is normal.. Trayvon could have asked why he was being followed. No scuffle would have occurred. He was using rules from a different world. 

IF by the odd chance I DO get genuinely stalked in a civilized part of town --- I got a phone, I got a reason to be where I am, --- last thing I'm gonna do --- by civilized rules is to go kung fu on anyone's ass til there is a threat.. 

Who threw the first THREAT?? We don't know. 

It's time we all started using the same rules that prevent disasters like this from happening.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I think he will...I think he was seriously upset by what he did.  His life will never be the same.  But at least he will have a life and be able to change it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Is there evidence to suggest that he was a thug or wannabe thug ? If so then do people have it right when labeling like they do, be it by both sides like they were both doing on these two people caught in a whirlwind together ? I mean Zimmerman was labeled a white racist, when there is evidence that he tutored black children, and even defended blacks in a situation or something like that.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Well someone can also speak up for Trayvon, if lies are being wielded against him also. Does he not have his family to speak up for him ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Defer09 said:
> 
> 
> > They should talk to them or run from them.
> ...



They should EXPECT to see private security, neighborhood watch, and just GOOD NEIGHBORS tracking activity in civilized neighborhoods.. So with a RIGHT to be there, a cell phone in your hand, and MINUTES from your destination --- I'd feel OK to just carry on with my happy plan.

 OR call 911 which already is AWARE OF THE "creepy person".. And could have ended this thing in seconds by TELLING YOU who was following you.. 

  OR ask why you are being followed.. 

Remember Marc -- He had every right to be there. Maybe stupid to be cutting thru backyards at nights, but I don't live there so I don't know.. So he should have felt comfortable enough to ATTEMPT to end this peacefully.

What I DO KNOW is neighborhoods like that run under different rules and assumptions than S.E. Chicago. And goin all physical on someone's ass is not a good way to communicate...


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Not really - mostly circumstantial and inconclusive, like with Zimmerman.

It's trial by media.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You know the evidence the judge disallowed? Showed Martin holding a gun, and a pot leaf. His twitter feed was full of gloating about his alleged fighting prowess. You had pictures of him doing crank on a webcam, flipping off the webcam, his shorts halfway to his knees...

Yes, he is what resembles a thug. I am not labeling anyone. That is the path this young one chose to take, much to the dismay of his parents. I hope this goes to serve as a teaching tool to kids who wish emulate this kind of behavior. As I also wish that neighborhood watch systems throughout America will teach their members to do things by the book.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

I suppose the neighborhood watch dude who raped a woman in my town will just be let go, too.  It's been two years and nobody knows anything.  Like the matter has just been dropped.  Shoved under the rug.  I've tried to find out some information to no avail.  And I'm afraid if I keep pushing the issue I'll become a target of some kind. 

I know I don't want any of these cop wannabes patrolling around in my neighborhood.  I'd rather take my chances with the "bad guys" than those assholes.  I'd rather a kid in a hoody have the right to walk around in my neighborhood without getting fucking killed.  And the cops are just as bad, they're shooting people left and right in my town and I'm fucking sick of it.  

Power corrupts.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



They should not circle around and confront him, because a "creepy man" might have a gun and use it if he feels threatened. Martin didn't appreciate being followed, so he made a choice to confront the "creepy man" and ask him if he had a fucking problem. A scuffled ensued, and it didn't turn out well for anyone.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

The man was found innocent and people are still lying. Wow.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, when I told a police dispatcher "fuck you" on the phone, she went running to her police buddies and tried to get me fired from my job.  They called my boss and played the recording for him.  So they may not officially be "the police" but they're sure in bed with the police.

Fucking bitch.  She did not succeed.

In my experience, most dispatchers are women and therefore bitches.  Last time I called the police I ended up having to call the Mayor's office and report how I was treated by the dispatcher.  The Mayor's secretary said the Mayor was very interested in this type of abuse perpetrated on the public by public servants under his administration. : )


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! right from the Mason website itself!

Illustrious Renford P. Brown Grand Lodge - Florida (International Masons and Eastern Stars) | Florida Masonic District #006

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwrCEX1ElJ8]"Holy Shit" audio clip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow.. um. I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The man was found innocent and people are still lying. Wow.



He is guilty as sin in my eyes. He was found not guilty because the prosecution stuffed up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The man was found innocent and people are still lying. Wow.
> ...



You're really gonna go that route huh? In spite of all the evidence pointing to the contrary? The prosecution didn't fuck up Noomi, they had no case, pure and simple. He became a target of the radical left.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Finally justice for George Zimmerman.
> 
> Fuck all of you people who maliciously twisted this into a race issue. All you goddamned racebaiters and haters who wouldn't step the fuck back and listen to the facts. No, you assholes were incredibly fucking emotional and racist. Last year you assholes kept clinging to lies and nastily maligning George WHEN YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HAD HAPPENED.
> 
> ...


That's okay, payback will come at  the mid-terms next year.

The GOP will pay for this decision, with their jobs.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

1.) You shouldn't ever assault someone who is questioning what you're doing in their neighborhood. 

2.) You shouldn't ever assault someone who is simply following you or watching you. 

3.) You shouldn't assume that bashing someone's head in the pavement constitutes "self defense." 

4.) You should assume, if you choose to assault someone who is armed, you may be shot. 

5.) You shouldn't assume they will be convicted of murder because you are a black person. 

Now here are a few tips for how to behave like a civilized human being: 

1. Don't take short cuts through backyards of people you don't know. 
2. Respect people who are trying to prevent crime in their neighborhood.
3. Don't appear thuggish by covering your head with a hoodie, (and pull up your pants.)
4. If someone is harassing you, call 911 and not your girlfriend. 
5. Politely tell the 911 dispatcher of the situation, instead of popping off racial epithets to your gf. 
6. If someone is trying to restrain you, get away as best you can and call 911, don't try to kill them.
7. If a jury finds someone not guilty, behave like a rational human being and not a baboon. 
8. Try to fight the inclination to assume everything is about race, even when you know it's not. 
9. Stop letting people like Jesse Jackson and Obama, race bait you. 
10. Don't assault people.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Solaris said:
> 
> 
> > Finally justice for George Zimmerman.
> ...



Really? For what???  A innocent man was found innocent in somehow this has to do with the gop!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> News at 11.



He was only found not guilty because the prosecution botched their case.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> There was one big winner in tonight's verdict, and that was our system of justice.  It actually worked the way it is supposed to.  The prosecution never proved Zimmerman's guilt, therefore the jury had no choice but to acquit, which they did.  Was Zimmerman guilty?  Is he guilty?  We will never know, and at this point, it doesn't matter.  The system worked.  Now if it would just work this well in all cases.



I believe that George is guilty, but if the prosecution can't prove their case beyond all reasonable doubt, the jury has no choice but to let him walk.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wow.. um. I really don't know what to say.



Now we know how Trayvon's father had so many connections to make this a tremendous media story --- right up to the White House.

Amazing how this GIGANTIC fact was never revealed --- once --- by the lame stream media.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Obviously they shouldn't exist, because no matter what, ***** like Zimmerman will insist on murdering them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Boss said:


> 1.) You shouldn't ever assault someone who is questioning what you're doing in their neighborhood.
> 
> 2.) You shouldn't ever assault someone who is simply following you or watching you.
> 
> ...



Out of the park..

Act CONFIDENTLY that you BELONG there. And don't let violence and confrontation be your first option. That's why kids have higher survival rates in those types of neighborhoods where folks are proactively watching their turf.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Really? For what???  A innocent man was found innocent in somehow this has to do with the gop!


He's as innocent as OJ and the cop who beat the shit out of Rodney King.

Enjoy this while you can.  This is your GOP swan song.  Come next years mid-terms, you fuckers are toast!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Really? For what???  A innocent man was found innocent in somehow this has to do with the gop!
> ...



The cons all believed that OJ was guilty when he walked, but now the tables have turned and they are supporting Zimmerman?

Seems they respect the jury verdict when it suits them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> The cons all believed that OJ was guilty when he walked, but now the tables have turned and they are supporting Zimmerman?
> 
> Seems they respect the jury verdict when it suits them.


You got that right!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgWydFMK_RQ]GEORGE ZIMMERMAN LAWYER MARK O'MARA DON WEST PRESSER POST WIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 14, 2013)

This ones for all the *USMB right*, who are celebrating the verdict...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqTpqIUWVrc]Kentucky Fried Movie-Rex Kramer-Danger Seeker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> HOLY SHIT! right from the Mason website itself!
> 
> Illustrious Renford P. Brown Grand Lodge - Florida (International Masons and Eastern Stars) | Florida Masonic District #006



He's that powerful?

Then I guess Zimmerman will be taken care of pretty soon.  Unless he's not.  Because the OP is absolutely fucking crazy.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY SHIT! right from the Mason website itself!
> ...



The link is directly to the Freemason website.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...


Based on the responses I've seen thus far...seems you're right.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Wow man that's the most legit website I've ever seen!

That chapter must rule the world.  Totally.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sensing some sour grapes here from the race mongers on the left.  What's the matter, assholes, were you denied your lynching?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Is you claim that the website is false/forged?

http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/prince_hall/famous.html

Notice Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton are on that list.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I'm sensing some sour grapes here from the race mongers on the left.  What's the matter, assholes, were you denied your lynching?



George can enjoy his lynching in hell.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



That is a legitimate Masonic website. It is not forged or fabricated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY SHIT! right from the Mason website itself!
> ...



And I think that avatar of yours is distasteful, just so you know.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Scottie Pippen???  Oh damn I apoligize.  Fuck Trayvon.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

> Do you feel like it's your responsibility to respect Police Dispatchers?



I'm sorry, I couldn't answer your question because I'm not sure what it really means, or what point you are trying to get to. I feel like it's your responsibility to respect everyone in the same way you wish to be respected. What the hell is up with the latest rash of dumbassery? I've heard some of the most absolutely stupid shit being said the past few years, and I can't figure out why. When did we all lose our goddamn common sense? When did we start viewing "murder" as any time someone gets killed? When did we start finding people guilty of murder, based on what we think about their judgement or personality? Did none of you dumbasses ever study anything about laws or the justice system in school? 

I've watched people during the Zimmerman trial, behave as if they are brainwashed zombies. We seem to be lulled into this false perception that a real-life legal case, is some sort of Hollywood-produced crime drama, presented to entertain us. As the viewer, we are drawn in to the liberal story line, made to feel sympathy for the character, and then when the time comes for the verdict, we somehow expect the "show" will all be wrapped up nicely with the "bad guy" being carted away to prison, and we're disappointed because that didn't happen. This was real life, real people were involved, and the evidence was not there to convict Zimmerman, of even manslaughter. He acted in self defense, it doesn't matter if he used poor judgement in confronting Martin, or if he disregarded the dispatcher's instructions. It doesn't even matter if he touched Trayvon first, he still has the right to defend his life if attacked. 

Why do we call dispatchers? Because that's who answers at 911! That's who sends the Po-po! Should we listen to their advice? Most of the time, yes. Do we have to listen to their advice? No, we don't. And IF we don't obey their commands, it doesn't mean guilty of murder.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Are Ralph Kramden and Ed Norton listed?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Templar, I've been observing the Libtards denying the most legitimate information and even federal documents lately.

AkBiker refuses to accept that these Federal documents from the Security and Exchange Commission, concerning the use of aborted fetal tissue in Pepsi drinks, to be real:

Read page 2 of this Federal Document:

http://www.sec.gov/divisions/corpfin/cf-noaction/14a-8/2012/sarahgiltner022812-14a8.pdf


> The proposal requests that the board adopt a corporate policy that recognizes
> human rights and employs ethical standards which do not involve using the remains of
> aborted human beings in both private and collaborative research and development
> agreements.



Yes, that's right, Obama's Satanists have legalized the consumption of aborted fetuses.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Solaris said:
> 
> 
> > Finally justice for George Zimmerman.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcjIestFVOc]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool, that's a cool avatar.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Oh fuck.  Didn't realize what I was up against 

*unsubscribe


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> TheOldSchool, that's a cool avatar.



Lakhota, what's your stance on Obama's defense of the consumption of the derviatives of the remains of aborted human fetuses? Link provided to the proceedings of the Security and Exchange Commission:

(Read page 2)

http://www.sec.gov/divisions/corpfin/cf-noaction/14a-8/2012/sarahgiltner022812-14a8.pdf


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol @ Charlie Rangel. The standards for Masons must have sunk pretty low... lol.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Templar, I've been observing the Libtards denying the most legitimate information and even federal documents lately.
> ...



Are you now also denying the existence of these federal proceedings? Has someone managed to hack and plant forged documents unto the Security and Exchange Commission's website?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> TheOldSchool, that's a cool avatar.



Neighborhood Watch wins

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzXUkMMy_-Y]Suck a fat dick, Chucho! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Must be cause I walked in. Stay unsubscribed.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...



Mr. Zimmerman was found not guilty of murder or manslaughter, by a jury of his peers. Do you not have any respect for our justice system? Does it not matter to you that a jury, who heard ALL the evidence, acquitted him of all charges? If it doesn't matter any longer to you, what sort of system would you suggest? One where the public watches sensationalized journalism for months on end, then makes an emotive decision based on feelings? Should we just automatically start convicting non-black people who kill black people, regardless of the circumstance? How about we eliminate self defense for any non-black who kills a black? Or heck... why don't we just appoint you two, and a few of your sympathizers, to a Grand Supreme Jury, who will determine guilt and innocence for all, on the basis of what you think, regardless of what you know, or the actual EVIDENCE?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...



I texted some of my nieces and nephews. 
Took awhile for them to get back to me, kids ya know!

They all said they need more info.
They want to know age, time of day, time of year, type of neighborhood, etc.

They also want a definition of creepy.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > News at 11.
> ...



They never had a case. That was their problem from the beginning. When you have is two pieces of bread and a turd to work with no matter how hard you try to assemble it all you can end up with is a sh*t sandwich.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool:

Are you still denying the existence of both of these documents?


----------



## waltky (Jul 14, 2013)

Considerin' most of the Masons I've known...

... it doesn't surprise me...

... buncha sop-heads that drink themselves to death...

... or die in a nursin' home with dementia.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TheOldSchool:
> 
> Are you still denying the existence of both of these documents?



Yes.  Unless I see Scottie Pippen comment on this.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> It is important to note that the State of Florida made it easy for the  White Ladies of Sanford by digging up Bernie de la Rionda out of the  legal graveyard of incompetents, to assure a Not Guilty verdict.



It was a set up.  ^


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

To do
1. walk down the side walk
2. Be reasonable to people

Not to do
1. Hide behind a bush
2. Beat someone up


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Unsubscribed huh?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...



Don't worry, Noomi, I have a feeling Zimmerman is going to get what's coming to him.  Call it Karma, call it justice, call it whatever you want to call it.  He's going to get his.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



U no like the pissing monkey?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Are you sure you didn't just make that up?  That doesn't sound at all like how kids would respond.  Very convenient that the nieces and nephews all said the same thing you did.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Blacks are already saying that they won't accept any evidence that proves Zimmerman innocent. This is pure racism. If they riot or kill people over this then they're racist.



What if they don't riot? That proves you're a pure racist, whatever that is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jNmPwlf-90]Trayvon Martin's brother: It was Trayvon screaming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sensing some sour grapes here from the race mongers on the left.  What's the matter, assholes, were you denied your lynching?
> ...




Oh GaWD!!

How the hell do people like you navigate in the real world?

Clearly......Zimmerman should have just let the kid pound his head into the ground until it was pulp!!


Shit happens.........and when it does, it becomes a matter of law. In Florida, if you think your life is in danger, you can use lethal force. Period...........end of story.


Sweetie.........time to disembark from the bubble!! Living a life in perpetual fantasy is gay.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.

But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.

You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You out of all people are telling someone to leave the bubble? Do I have to quote your pre-election predictions? You are the biggest joke on this board. Were you fired from the University of Colorado yet?


----------



## Politico (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The man was found innocent and people are still lying. Wow.
> ...



No he was found not guilty because the jurors did their job. You have made it clear along with all the rest of the folks losing their minds that you would not have.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Boss said:


> > Do you feel like it's your responsibility to respect Police Dispatchers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute.  You say, "it doesn't even matter if he touched Trayvon first, he still has the right to defend his life if attacked."

So, if I, a woman, am walking in my neighborhood at night and a man is following me and I end up face to face with him and ask him why he is following me...

You are saying that if he reaches toward me and even touches me and I perceive this as a clear and present danger and defend myself by punching him in the face...that he then has the right to shoot me dead?

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  ARE YOU NUTS?

Are you all fucking nuts?  Or just evil?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

You don't believe in justice as you're a bigot against anyone that's not black. Justice to you is a hanging! Not how it works in the real world.

You want someone to murder Zimmerman? Who's the bad guy now...Look in the mirror. Savage


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 14, 2013)

Politico said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





Politico.......as per usual, summing things up with laser-like accuracy while at the same time sticking the proverbial finger in the eye of the typical lefty limpwrister.


yuk........yuk...........


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You don't believe in justice as you're a bigot against anyone that's not black. Justice to you is a hanging! Not how it works in the real world.
> 
> You want someone to murder Zimmerman? Who's the bad guy now...Look in the mirror. Savage



When did I say I want someone to murder Zimmerman?  He looked so damn scared throughout the trial I actually started to feel sorry for the fat, chickenshit motherfucker.

He knows he did wrong and he'll have his comeuppance.  I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how I'm a bigot towards anyone who's not black.  I've never been accused of THAT before! lol


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

Wait, so tomorrow morning I can get up, follow George Zimmerman, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and they'll let me go free as long as I say I was defending myself from him? 

Wicked.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The man was found innocent and people are still lying. Wow.
> ...



Curious.....what evidence existed that the prosecution did NOT present that would have changed the verdict?

It is easy to blame the prosecutor....but seeing as you are so sure he was guilty, what evidence are you aware of that convinces you of that, but the prosecution didn't use during the trial to convince the jurors?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

WE can try  

I think he should sue jesse jackass and Al sharpdick too....


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Wait, so tomorrow morning I can get up, follow George Zimmerman, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and they'll let me go free as long as I say I was defending myself from him?
> 
> Wicked.



well...you had better be 100% sure there are no witnesses watching the incident....and that there is no actual evidence proving otherwise.

That is what many seem to forget here....

if the incident did NOT go the ay Zimmerman claimed, how was he so sure there were not witnesses and actual evidence proving he was lying?

I mean...it was a residential complex....many residents.....he was on the phone with police...gave his name.....assumes people were around in their homes.....yet no one was able to contradict what he claimed.

Will you be able to ensure the same when you kill Zimmerman?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

This is a very sick nation full of some really fucked up people that want to kill a innocent man. Jesus have mercy on this nation.  NOT EVEN A FAIR AND JUST TRIAL CAN DON"T STOP THE BLOOD THIRST.

Thousands of black youth are killed every year by other blacks in our inner-cities...Somehow no one gives a damn...But this stupid story glorify a street thug is someone more important. LOL.

You pieces of shit should probably not reproduce. You're way to fucking stupid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You could make Jaleel White or Steve Urkel into a looking like a thug just as easily, wouldn't you agree? There were a lot of bogus pictures of Martin and I'd wager those webcam ones are too. Judge not lest ye be judged. He wasn't a thug and suggestions that he was are just like and much worse than those saying GZ was a stalker.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

SO blacks can beat and kill more whites and threaten to kill Zimmerman. Somehow killing is justice within their minds.

These fuckers are crazy and fucked in the head.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



The prosecution did a good job, oh forget it, silence all dissent, I know.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This is a very sick nation full of some really fucked up people that want to kill a innocent man. Jesus have mercy on this nation.  NOT EVEN A FAIR AND JUST TRIAL CAN DON"T STOP THE BLOOD THIRST.
> 
> Thousands of black youth are killed every year by other blacks in our inner-cities...Somehow no one gives a damn...But this stupid story glorify a street thug is someone more important. LOL.
> 
> You pieces of shit should probably not reproduce. You're way to fucking stupid.



Ideally, no one would reproduce.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

How can you sue free speech the cornerstone of the media?


----------



## Politico (Jul 14, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Why thank you.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.
> 
> Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.
> 
> ...




You've got to understand that that is what the "media" in this country does. FOX was nearly non-stop coverage of the "trial". It was sickening. Tonight that bastion of liberalism Geraldo Riveria stood outside the courthouse, with Martin supporters in the background, and did everything short of calling for riots.

Remember this. It's in the best interest of the media to "keep things stirred up".

If it bleeds, it leads.  To ANY news outlet, the "worst case scenario" is ALWAYS the best.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Quick,

Nearly everyone here "consider" me a fucking racist. Do I have a right to defend myself??? I am of the believe that every man, woman and child has the same rights.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> 
> But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.
> 
> You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.



And I find it appalling you are so callous about the legal justice system. Zimmerman was given a trial, he actually should have never been charged, but fine... he was charged and tried, and found not guilty of the crime. In the aftermath, you want to somehow blame those of us who felt Zimmerman was innocent, for being right, I guess. It's as if you have convicted Zimmerman in your mind, regardless of the lack of evidence or the finding of a legitimate jury of his peers in a legal court proceeding. And I know you have wrongly convicted this man because Trayvon is black, and he is not black. In other words, race means more than justice to you, and that is really sad and appalling.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

And let's clear up a little misconception here... We don't convict people of murder on the basis of how we personally feel about the death of the victim, the color of skin, whether some other action could have happened, or anything other than the criteria for conviction, which was simply not met in Zimmerman's case. We have an established rule of law, and that's what we follow, not our emotions. What you need to do at this point, is take a step back, take a deep breath, and try to absorb what has happened here. The jury didn't share your zeal to lock a man away for 30 years, because he may have used poor judgement in dealing with a poor little black kid. The case wasn't made, and they acquitted. This does not translate to people not caring about the poor black kid, or feeling sorry for the loss. It doesn't mean we are racists or the jury were racists, it means the evidence for conviction was not there. It doesn't matter if Martin was black, white, green or purple, the evidence for conviction of murder, was not there.


----------



## driveby (Jul 14, 2013)

How many black kids get shot in Chicago, Philadelphia,  Baltimore, Washington DC, etc.... everyday? Not one of you race baiting liberal panty wastes gives a rats ass about any of these kids.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



By far the most hateful post I have seen here.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

The defense lawyers spent the opening of their press conference thanking and praising the police and sherrif's department of Sanford.

Weird.

The press conference with the pig in lipstick of the state was just as disgusting.

Too much smiling.

Advice, lose the lipstick.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 14, 2013)

Funny...whenever it was brought up about forcing media to tell the truth and make them liable when they lie....it was always the Conservatives who bawled about Libruls trying to sabotage Faux.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I paraphrased.

Is that alright with you?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> 
> But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.
> 
> You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.



Bullshit!

I'd say YOU were biased to begin with and didn't bother to look at the evidence presented to  the jury.

The rest of the world was able to view tons of evidence the jury didn't get to see.

You are emoting...and playing the race card.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TheSeventhTiger said:
> 
> 
> > so Blacks in Sanford are crying? were they crying after what OJ did? why are they making Trayvon out to be some picture perfect 17 yr old boy who would never hurt anyone?
> ...



No, you don't understand this.  Zimmerman was the victim.  Zimmerman was the one on the ground underneath Martin.  Zimmerman was the one who was attacked.  Zimmerman defended himself against the attack and killed his attacker. His attacker is not the victim.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



The problem is not that the website is forged; no reason to contend that it is not original.  The problem lies in the assumption that the group is as powerful as you seem to think not to mention that Martins father would somehow have any real influence in that group on the level that would be required for this.  

The chances of that are essentially nill.  If the freemasons were that powerful (and I doubt that very much) then Martins fathers influence would not be all that grate.  What the hell has he accomplished that would place him in a position of such influence?

This really belongs in the conspiracy section of the forms as that is essentially what this is.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I suppose the neighborhood watch dude who raped a woman in my town will just be let go, too.  It's been two years and nobody knows anything.  Like the matter has just been dropped.  Shoved under the rug.  I've tried to find out some information to no avail.  And I'm afraid if I keep pushing the issue I'll become a target of some kind.


 
That's interesting.

Do you have a link to that story?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Utter bullshit.  There was no "stalking", essential or otherwise.  Martin was nowhere in sight and Zimmerman went to see where he had gone.  That is not stalking.
If Martin feared for his life he should have gone home.  He didnt.  He doubled back around to teach the creepy cracker a lesson and ended up jumping the wrong guy.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > > Do you feel like it's your responsibility to respect Police Dispatchers?
> ...



No, that's not what I am saying, you are taking what I said and deliberately using it out of context because you don't like that I don't share your views on vigilante justice. 

If Zimmerman tried to physically restrain Martin, that constitutes simple assault under the law, and Zimmerman could have been placed under arrest as soon as officers arrived. You can't take the law into your own hands and try to beat the mans head into the pavement. You're not within your rights to do this, even if he puts his hands on you, lest you can be charged with assault as well. And while uttering phrases like "you gonna die tonight, cracka!" It's assault with intent to murder, a much more serious offense than simple assault. You may not like this, but it's the law and how our laws work. It's not "evil" it's how we do things, because we don't let people take matters into their own hands in situations like this, we're civilized human beings.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.



Sorry...............but if you follow me for over 15 min. and I see that you're doing so, I'm gonna come back and ask what the fuck you're doing following me.

Zimmerman was wrong, and he should have been convicted.  I hope Karma catches up to him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2013)

You aren't doing a very good job as a "Secret Society" if you are outing your members on a website. 

Just saying.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



If they fear for their safety, they should get off the phone with their girlfriend and call 911.

And whatever one chooses to do one should always leave out the option of beating up a "creepy ass cracker" remembering that the cracker might have a gun.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 14, 2013)

If Zimmerman moved in next to me, I'd watch him very closely as long as he was there.

Why?  I don't want to see other minorities executed because he's got a long standing wish to be a cop.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.
> ...



He wasn't following him.  He didnt see him. I'm sure you've followed plenty of guys for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Wait, so tomorrow morning I can get up, follow George Zimmerman, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and they'll let me go free as long as I say I was defending myself from him?
> 
> Wicked.




Gee, that was a real smart thing to post on the internet.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ideally, no one would reproduce.




Why would that be ideal?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

Justice was done.   The racial show trial did not end up the way the left wing media and obozo wanted it to.    Tough shit.   Deal with the truth and move on.

TM is not dead because he was black, he is dead because he attacked a guy who had a gun.

GZ was not found not guilty because he is a "white hispanic"   he was found not guility because he was not guilty.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Racism only escalated after we elected the first black president
> 
> 
> Not gonna stop today either




He's not black, he's White-Black.

.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman  can't use the Public Defenders on the civil suit.

But O'Mara will be back taking public money on the stalker charge.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

The Federal Government will wait until these cases finish to file their case against Zimmerman for violating Trayvon's civil rights.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
Civil rights trial....Depends on how much the usual suspects like Rev Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton
threaten protests and boycotts and such.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

.

The PC Police will definitely find a way to extract its pound of flesh, I'm sure Zimmerman knows it.

He had to get out of his car before the confrontation, right?  Maybe the fallback plan is jaywalking or double-parking or something.

Whatever it takes.

.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> Civil rights trial....Depends on how much the usual suspects like Rev Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton
> threaten protests and boycotts and such.



He's definitely getting sued.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.&#8212;
(1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 14, 2013)

For crying out loud, the DOJ already investigated and decided that this shooting was not race related.

And if they could have nailed Z for a hate and race based crime they would of.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It's OK for Obama to kill children


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't consider a 17 year old a "child"


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 14, 2013)

Well all I know are the facts and if quack likes a duck, walks like a duck and looks like a duck..most likely it is a duck!
And the facts are the MSM is biased.
The FACTS are they take EXCEPTIONAL, RARE, INFREQUENT events and blow them so out of proportion they make it
sound like it happens EVERY DAY!  ALL THE TIME as Obama says he does "skeet shooting"!!

The FACTS are MSM supports liberal/democrat/Obama and here are the FACTS!
1) 1,160 *(85% of the 1,353 ) *of the Senior executives, on-air personalities, producers, reporters, editors, writers and other self-identifying employees of ABC, CBS and NBC contributed more than *$1 million to Democratic candidates and campaign committees in 2008*, according to an analysis by The Examiner of data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics.   
Obama, Democrats got 88 percent of 2008 contributions by TV network execs, writers, reporters | The Daily Caller

2) Editor of NewsWeek says there is a liberal bias..
*Well, our job is to bash the president, that's what we do." --* Evan Thomas responding to a question on whether the media's unfair to Bush on the TV talk show Inside Washington, February 2, 2007.http://newsbusters.org/node/1063
3) But when it comes to Obama???
*I mean in a way Obama&#8217;s standing above the country, above &#8211; above the world, he&#8217;s sort of God." *
Evan Thomas on Hardball, Newsweek?s Evan Thomas: Obama Is ?Sort of God? | NewsBusters

4) NBC News is currently being sued by Zimmerman for editing the audio of a telephone call that Zimmerman made to 911 during the night of the altercation with Martin. In the NBC-edited recording, Zimmerman is made to sound as if he was following Martin because he was black. 

5) For months on end, Zimmerman was repeatedly described as a "white Hispanic" even though other people of mixed race such as 
     President Obama are never described as "white blacks."
6) Despite criticism from other media outlets, MSNBC never told Sharpton to choose between his dueling roles even though it harmed their overall reputation.

George Zimmerman Acquitted, Media Guilty | NewsBusters


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



not to put too fine a point on it yet every time someone is killed it is murder. what the question is whether or not it's justifiable murder or not. we now just call it homicide


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lol
> 
> Thats not grounds for a lawsuit.



He is suing..

I don't think he going to win.

And he should get ready for lawsuits against him

The Martins have a great case for a civil law suit against the Zimmermans.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 14, 2013)

I think that the Hispanic community should be supporting Zimmerman now that he had a fair trial.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> How can you sue free speech the cornerstone of the media?



Essentially..yeah.

He could possibly sue for defamation...but given the fact that he really did kill a kid..I doubt it goes anywhere.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> News at 11.



Which definition of 'justice' are you using?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?



They'd have a pretty good case against FOX.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.
> 
> Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.
> 
> ...





Unfortunately, this has been played out before:

"Bernhard Hugo Goetz (born November 7, 1947) shot four young men who he said were trying to mug him on a New York City Subway train,[2][3][4][5] resulting in his conviction for illegal possession of a firearm. He came to symbolize New Yorkers' frustrations with the high crime rates of the 1980s. The incident sparked a nationwide debate on race and crime in major cities, and the legal limits of self-defense.[4]

The incident occurred on a 2 train in Manhattan on December 22, 1984. Goetz fired an unlicensed revolver five times, seriously wounding all four. He surrendered to police nine days later and was eventually *charged with attempted murder, assault, reckless endangerment, and several firearms offenses. A jury found him not guilty of all charges *except an illegal firearms possession count, for which he served two-thirds of a one-year sentence. 

One of the shot men became a paraplegic as a result of his injury and obtained *a civil judgement of $43 million against Goetz."*
Bernhard Goetz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



I too was very wrong as I thought from being a former Iowan the jury member also a former Iowan would succumb to the "racist" component.

Obviously the FACTS in the case were so overwhelming that what ever racial bias the former Iowan had as well as the other members was
enough to declare him not guilty.

Just a note... Notice the finding was "NOT Guilty"... 
The specific words mean "not enough evidence to convict under the requirements of manslaughter..(which by the way.. shouldn't it be politically correct to change it to "personslaughter"???)!  This verdict doesn't say though he was "innocent"!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Martins have a great case for a civil law suit against the Zimmermans.



GZ is immune from civil action.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote...
> ...



watching someone is not stalking someone. the fact is Zimmerman didn't want trouble Martin did


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> (1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer



Florida really has some crazy fucking laws.

I don't think that's going to stop a civil suit.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> How can you sue free speech the cornerstone of the media?



The defamation suit against NBC/Universal is based on the editing of the 911 call to make out Z to be a racist. 

* Zimmermans suit stated that NBC created this false and defamatory misimpression using the oldest form of yellow journalism: manipulating Zimmermans own words, splicing together disparate parts of the recording to create the illusion of statements that Zimmerman never actually made.

NBC News apologized to viewers for the incident, but after the suit was filed it vowed to vigorously defend our position in court. Zimmermans legal team contend that the network never apologized to him.

There was no intent to portray Mr. Zimmerman unfairly, the network said. In a legal response, the network noted how other news outlets were reporting on the issue of race and that they, too, were forced to edit the 911 call.

Two defendants in the defamation suit, reporter Lilia Rodriguez Luciano and producer Jeff Burnside, were terminated in spring, 2012, after stories surfaced about the editing of the calls.*

George Zimmerman Verdict Gives New Wrinkle to Libel Case Against NBC | Variety


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> ...



You don't ?

Then the Martin's will have to pay for filing it per Florida law.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?
> ...


 on  what grounds ?? the fact is you are a left wing pussy that doesn't have the guts to speak the truth about the black community ...cowards like you are afraid of offending a violent race with the truth !! you and your left wing ilk don't care about the black community ....you are just  afraid to speak the truth !!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...




I don't think that's a problem.

Trayvon Martin?s family settles wrongful death lawsuit with Sanford, Florida, homeowner?s association - NY Daily News


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




So they file a suit .....it goes to court .......the judge has to throw it out per Florida law and the filing party pays all costs.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I hope they get sued by the Homeowner's association's insurance company and have to pay it all back.

Every damned dime of it.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I don't think it's going to stop them. And they would be justified in making it a federal civil case.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



That's not going to happen.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?


they should go to school ,refrain from drugs ,refrain from having sex with and having babies with 5 different men or women ,raise their kids,stop blaming whitey for every thing that is wrong in their lives,don't join a gang ,and last but not least do not attack a neighborhood watchman !!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*I've posted this before, too.  The suit filed against Zimmerman's HOA did not even go to court.  The HOA settled quickly for over $1,000,000+.  That speaks volumes to what happened.

And just as the Goldman's did with OJ Simpson, the Martins can sue for wrongful death but this time Zimmerman will have money that can be taken, unlike Simpson who only had his NFL retirement, which was exempted.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2013)

Travyon had the right to attack a White Hispanic? Really?  That's like saying OJ Simpson had the right to attack Ron and Nicole


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> And just as the Goldman's did with OJ Simpson, the Martins can sue for wrongful death but this time Zimmerman will have money that can be taken, unlike Simpson who only had his NFL retirement, which was exempted.[/B]



Florida law prevents this.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?


 i think the words used were creepy ass cracker ..Martin was a racist.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

the only person who has a civil case in this issue is George Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That's not going to happen


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...



Lol, for what littering.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Travyon had the right to attack a White Hispanic? Really?  That's like saying OJ Simpson had the right to attack Ron and Nicole



Are you saying that OJ didn't have a right to defend himself from a crazed couple?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I think you better dust off some of those books from Law School. You seem to have forgotten some material. This case is over.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...



If I had any influence in the Martin family, I'd say sue for wrongful death.  Even if the judgement was just $1.00.

Mr. Zimmerman was able to convince a jury he feared for his life when he acted, but he still had choices that would have left Mr. Martin alive.  Leaving Mr. Zimmerman indebted to the Martin family for the rest of his life would serve a little justice.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 14, 2013)

First he will sue the state.



*Title XLVI*
CRIMES*Chapter 776 *
JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE [SIZE=-1]776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.(1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is *immune from criminal prosecution and civil action* for the use of such force, 

[/SIZE]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



It might just happen.

And it might even put Florida's zany self defense laws to the Constitutional test.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Travyon had the right to attack a White Hispanic? Really?  That's like saying OJ Simpson had the right to attack Ron and Nicole
> ...



Martin wasn't defending himself Martin was assaulting Zimmerman


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Which case?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



you should were somebody else will because you're too much  a coward to defend yourself


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yeah..just like Ron Goldman was assaulting OJ.

Goldman's hands were very bruised up.

He might have been using a slab of concrete he brought with him..you know, like Martin did.

When Martin pulled that big slab of concrete out of his back pocket that O'Mara brought to the court house.

Dayum, Martin must of had some big pockets.


----------



## editec (Jul 14, 2013)

The Zman is going to get the OJ treatment​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 14, 2013)

To answer the OP....do what any sensible person would do...keep right on walking and by no means confront him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Travyon had the right to attack a White Hispanic? Really?  That's like saying OJ Simpson had the right to attack Ron and Nicole
> ...



The only difference between Zimmerman and Ron Goldman was that Zimmerman was armed


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Didn't your parents tell you what to do in situations like this ?


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 14, 2013)

here  is  one thing we all forget. all of  us here and  the  ignorant  public got to see a  bunch of  biased pundits talk about the  case  24/7, some  of  whom were  bigots like  sharpton. the  6 jurors saw  none  of that. all they saw was the  evidence provided and the  case the  defense and  prosecution presented. they said  not  guilty. there was  little  or  no actual evidence  of a  crime. finally, the EASY  vote for the  jury  would  have  been guilty. they did the right thing.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

And the winner is:

Not Guilty of anything.

Congrats to those who got it right, I am not included among them.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

AmyNation said:


> I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.



Yes..they did take it very seriously.

That decided that open season on black kids is just peachy.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 14, 2013)

some  of the  businesses here  have  signs that say "no hoodies allowed".


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



The only difference between Zimmerman and OJ was that Zimmerman had a gun.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Just can't give up on the non-existant skin color issue you ignorant racist piece of trash.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman  can't use the Public Defenders on the civil suit.
> 
> But O'Mara will be back taking public money on the stalker charge.



And they will lose that one as well.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The Federal Government will wait until these cases finish to file their case against Zimmerman for violating Trayvon's civil rights.



And they will lose that one too.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



how did they do that? you been watching too much of  bigot  sharpton?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> (1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer



You are correct, plus Martin won't find an attorney to represent him Because of the following provisions of the (Florida State  776.085)

(1)&#8195;It shall be a defense to any action for damages for personal injury or wrongful death, or for injury to property, that such action arose from injury sustained by a participant during the commission or attempted commission of a forcible felony. The defense authorized by this section shall be established by evidence that the participant has been convicted of such forcible felony or attempted forcible felony, or by proof of the commission of such crime or attempted crime by a preponderance of the evidence.

(4) (b) (b)&#8195;The court shall award a reasonable attorneys fee to be paid to the prevailing party in equal amounts by the losing party and the losing partys attorney; however, the losing partys attorney is not personally responsible if he or she has acted in good faith, based on the representations of his or her client. If the losing party is incarcerated for the crime or attempted crime and has insufficient assets to cover payment of the costs of the action and the award of fees pursuant to this paragraph, the party shall, as determined by the court, be required to pay by deduction from any payments the prisoner receives while incarcerated.

(NOTE:  Highlights my own)

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

(NOTE:  Highlights are my own.  I wrote a more detailed post regarding this issue, but I can't find the damn thing)

Since there is no doubt that Martin's injuries were sustained during the commission of a forcible felony, he has no right to sue Zimmerman.  Further, since the losing side must pay the winning side's attorney fees (the losing side pays half and the losing side's attorney pays the other half) no  attorney will take the case, at least not on a contingency fee basis).

One additional comment:

Zimmerman did not stalk Martin, he merely followed him for a brief time. Stalking is a crime, whereas following someone is not. Those who use the word stalking often do not know what the word means. I think people use the word because it sounds sinister wheres using the words following or observing doesn't sound bad. Here is the Florida Statute pertaining to stalking: 

*Florida Statute 784.084*

(2) Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person commits the offense of stalking, a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.

(3)&#8195;Any person who willfully, maliciously, and repeatedly follows, harasses, or cyberstalks another person, and makes a credible threat with the intent to place that person in reasonable fear of death or bodily injury of the person, or the persons child, sibling, spouse, parent, or dependent, commits the offense of aggravated stalking, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084
.
The terms harass and " as used in the above is defined in Section 1 (a) and (b):

(a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person that causes substantial emotional distress in such person and serves no legitimate purpose.

(b)&#8195;Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, evidencing a continuity of purpose. Constitutionally protected activity is not included within the meaning of course of conduct. Such constitutionally protected activity includes picketing or other organized protests.

784.048 - - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate

Of course, the word maliciously means having or showing a desire to cause harm to someone. Therefore, in order for Zimmerman to be convicted of stalking, it must be shown that he repeatedly followed Martin with the the intent to harm him. Stalking involves repeated conduct over a period of time. There is no evidence that Zimmerman had ever seen Martin before; therefore he could not have stalked him.

Under the law, Zimmerman did nothing which could possibly be construed as stalking as that term is defined by law. Following someone for a few moments is not stalking him. You might make an argument that Zimmerman should not have followed Martin at all and that is a defensible argument. But you cannot accuse him of stalking because his conduct does not fit the language of the Florida Statute.

Zimmerman will not be sued civilly, and of that I am certain.  However, If Trayvon Martin had an estate of substantial value Zimmerman would have no problem finding an attorney to sue Martin.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



I didn't hear that when the verdict was read.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.
> 
> If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...
> 
> ...




the  jurors only saw the cases presented  by the  prosecution and defense and said  not  guilty. luckily they didnt get to see biased  jackasses  on both sides  24/7 on cable  news.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> For crying out loud, the DOJ already investigated and decided that this shooting was not race related.
> 
> And if they could have nailed Z for a hate and race based crime they would of.



I'm sure they are looking it over again now that the Florida jury fucked it up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > The Federal Government will wait until these cases finish to file their case against Zimmerman for violating Trayvon's civil rights.
> ...



Uh... probably not.  They won't pick an all-white jury, to start with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I missed the part where Goldman chased OJ Down in the middle of the night.


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud, the DOJ already investigated and decided that this shooting was not race related.
> ...



There couldn't have been any other outcome.


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Yes because we all know Whitey is the devil.


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Right. Like Zimmerman has the resources to sue a media conglomeration. Unless Bill Gates, or the Taxpayer sign on, it will go nowhere. There is no Justice for the poor when media companies have advertising to sell.


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Lol.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



I would just file a counter suit against the Martins


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So jurors that own guns are "conservatives"?
You STILL believe this is about conservative versus liberal?
Maybe it was after all Marc, liberal juries acquit 6 times more than conservative ones do.
This was most likely a left leaning jury.
A conservative jury would have been back after a few hours with a not guilty verdict.
You post nonsense. I know many liberal Democrats that own guns.
I bet YOU own a gun.
Give it up, the case is over. Go protest against the guy that shot and killed the man robbing folks waiting in line to buy Lebron Nike shoes a few weeks ago.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud, the DOJ already investigated and decided that this shooting was not race related.
> ...



what exactly did they fuck up?   they listened to all of the evidence presented by both sides and made their ruling in accordance with the law and the instructions given them by the judge.

you may not like their ruling,  but they did not "fuck up".   They did their civil duty and should be congratulated.

and BTW. I would say the same thing if they returned a guilty verdict.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 14, 2013)

CrazedScotsman said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect!
> ...



yes, he was cleared early in the investigation.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Idiot.

Trayvon Martin had no civil right to attack Zimmerman.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

The ability of lefties to ignore facts, logic, and the law has never been a surprise. They do it all the time. Its just never been so clearly on display as it is here.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



But but but but   Trayvon's great great grandfather may have been a slave.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> The ability of lefties to ignore facts, logic, and the law has never been a surprise. They do it all the time. Its just never been so clearly on display as it is here.



the current resident of the whitehouse also displays a wanton disregard for facts and the law.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2013)

I take no satisfaction in this verdict.
I, unlike the mob left wing that has no respect for anything unless they get their way through their bully tactics, would have respected the verdict if it would have been guilty.
It is over. 
However, the left supported the misinformation campaign against Zimmerman which was a lynch mob.
The left is not interested in facts and evidence.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry you dumb asses believed the media in this.
The prosecution held a news conference after the trial. 
They did the best they could with little to no evidence.
Amazing you dumb asses still believe what media told you and ignore the facts and evidence introduced at trial.
The sheep that you are.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

I didn't follow the OJ civil trial all that much.
If they file a civil suit against Zimmerman...wouldn't it be like trying him twice.
Wondering what the suit would be for and for how much... $100 million.

I don't know if Zimmerman would care all that much after being acquitted.Anything else that is thrown at him now would be a piece of cake considering he could have been in a jail cell waiting sentencing.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> Civil rights trial....Depends on how much the usual suspects like Rev Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton
> threaten protests and boycotts and such.



The Martin's will easily win a wrongful death suit, and it will be an anchor around Zimmerman's neck all his life.

And believe it - it will not be tried in Sanford FL!


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> Civil rights trial....Depends on how much the usual suspects like Rev Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton
> threaten protests and boycotts and such.



What did OJ have ? And this happens to cops to. Its pretty common for shooters in thees cases to be sued after, and to lose.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Liberals can't get accept the fact that they can't just do what ever they want to.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...



GZ has no money,  no lawyer is going to take a case where he can't get paid.   Plus, the Martin family already got a $1M payment from the homeowners association's insurance carrier.   That insurance company may now sue to get its money back after this verdict.  

GZ's life is also over as a free man,  he will be looking over his shoulder the rest of his life.    Sometimes our system sucks, but its still the best in the world.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...



OJ was a multi millionaire,  GZ has nothing but debts.   there will be no civil suit because there is no money to sue for.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2013)

The Breeze said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



If there were six black women on that jury instead of six white women, you really think we'd have the same outcome?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Still a fact.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...



you cannot sue for wrongful death if the death is the results of self defense


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope there are federal civil rights charges brought against Zimmerman.

They used to do that to cluckers who got acquitted by all white juries.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > News at 11.
> ...



I'm guessing the one where the rules of law and evidence are followed and a verdict is reached based on testimony and stuff rather than emotion and media reports...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

I would love to see the IRS look into zimmerman's finances.

I'll bet he has not paid a nickel of taxes on his donation money.

I think I'll write them about that.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



sorry, clown boy, but everything in this country is not decided based on race.   The prosecutor chose those jurers,  I am sure there were blacks in the jury pool that could have been chosen.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...



my conservative he just means white. its always about color to the man


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I pray that Jorge Zimmerman and these jurors are safe and protected.



That we can all get behind....extend that to the Martin family as well


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



And it will be tried in Miami .... not the lynching capital of Sanford FL


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

candycorn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > I pray that Jorge Zimmerman and these jurors are safe and protected.
> ...



Who is threatening the Martin family?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Sorry you dumb asses believed the media in this.
> The prosecution held a news conference after the trial.
> They did the best they could with little to no evidence.
> Amazing you dumb asses still believe what media told you and ignore the facts and evidence introduced at trial.
> The sheep that you are.



Given the lack of evidence, you can only say that justice was done in the sense that our system of justice appears to have functioned properly.

Justice at a higher level is achieved when the wrongdoers are properly punished.  We cannot know if the innocent verdict was justice in that sense.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



lynchings are a Democrat thing dude


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



de la Rionda didn't dare pick a black jurist - he'd lose his job.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

candycorn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > I pray that Jorge Zimmerman and these jurors are safe and protected.
> ...



The Martin family is not being threatened.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should have a moment of silence for Trayvon Martin.
> ...



One day before I moved away, my children and a friend and I were in one of the small towns around here.  We were passing the city hall which had the jail in the basement.  My friend says, let's take them in to see t he jail.  So, we did.  The kids were not adolescents, but almost.  We went in and asked the man at the front if we could have a tour.  He took our purses and locked them up and then took us through the jail.  In the kitchen, the cook gave us all a cupcake.  It was a decent cupcake.  When we went back outside, my son said, 'Now I know why they call it the gutter.'  

When I was in high school, one of my teachers took his class on a tour of the state hospital.  As I look back, it strikes me as strange that in that day our mentally ill were treated worse than our criminals.   I've seen big changes in the treatment of mental illness, but we aren't where we need to be yet.  Too bad all the money this trial consumed couldn't have been spent to help people who deserved it instead of trying to avenge the justifiable killing of a mugger.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you dumb asses believed the media in this.
> ...



The wrongdoer was properly punished.  He's dead.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Sure dude, and teabag rednecks are Democrats


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Not true according to the Sanford Police.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

hjmick said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



When the cops in the Rodney King case were acquitted at the state level, and then convicted in the federal civil rights trial,

in which case was justice done, by your definition?  Both?  Neither?  The first?  The second?


----------



## Wildman (Jul 14, 2013)

any further action against George Zimmerman is pure plain *REVENGE !!*


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



What choices did he have at the time he shot Martin?  Die?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Not sure...apparently they were according to the Sanford police.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Kkk lynched people and they were democrats


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

candycorn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Zimmerman must show up in court or a judgement will be entered against him.
He has the money, and the Martin's will see to it that he ends up living under an overpass on I95.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*What case, Dildo Duck?  The Martins are probably filing a wrongful death civil suit as you quack here. *


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The prosecution had as much say in who was on the jury as the defense had.  Take it up with the prosecutors.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

The Martins have all that money from the settlement with the HOA. Zimmerman should sue them because their son attacked him.  He should sue the media for defamation as well.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



your racism is showing


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



They are all teabaggers now ....


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> (1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer



When the feds try zimmerman it won't be by a peckerwood all white jury.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *What case, Dildo Duck?  The Martins are probably filing a wrongful death civil suit as you quack here. *



If they do their attorney is on the hook for costs under the immunity of FL law.

Good luck with that.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



No, actually the probably aren't.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> ...



The feds wont try ZImmerman.  This jury was not all white.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



*Yup, and whatever millions Zimmerman gleans from his book and movie deals will get sucked back into the fund for the wrongful death civil suit to pay his lawyers and then to pay the Martins.  I hope he had a good evening last night, because it was his last. *


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> The Martins have all that money from the settlement with the HOA. Zimmerman should sue them because their son attacked him.  He should sue the media for defamation as well.



dIn a civil suit zimmerman would have to testify under oath.

That wont happen.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The ability of lefties to ignore facts, logic, and the law has never been a surprise. They do it all the time. Its just never been so clearly on display as it is here.
> ...



Like I said, never been a surprise,


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> When the feds try zimmerman it won't be by a peckerwood all white jury.



Yes Obama and the DOJ are anxious for more overreach and controversy sliding into 2014.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



LOL,  no lawyer is going to take the case.  lawyers like getting paid and winning,  this would be a loser in both.   

where do you get the idea that GZ has money?   all he has is legal bills and debts.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I lived in California at that time. Not far from Simi Valley. The jury was wrong in Simi Valley. Does that answer your question?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...



Only if they get a jury totally comprise of ignorant assholes like you.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



In Florida, it's all - and only - about race .... son


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


The jails are where they send the mentally ill now days.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



*Why wouldn't they?  They've already won a suit against the HOA for $1,000,000+ and it didn't even go to trial. They settled out of court. Do you think that is somehow DISCOURAGING to now pursue a civil suit personally against the fat-faced pussy who shot their son? *


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



There are alternatives to the tea party lynch mob that got Trayvon.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> ...



And hopefully the feds lawyers won't be Jerrys kids like the ones from Florida.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No, because the six black women would ignore all of the forensic evidence, all of the eyewtiness testimony and all of the expert testimony and gone strictly on a wrongful and immoral need for revenge.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > When the feds try zimmerman it won't be by a peckerwood all white jury.
> ...



that's fine with me.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



*You are correct.  I've lived in central Florida and southeast Texas.  Never ever ever will I live in those places again.  The racism is palpable, always right underneath the surface. *


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



And they will lost that one too. If justice serves.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



You are obsessed with Teabagging. I'll bet tyour role is the cup.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Yes, I do.  The evidence was plain.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



that may be true,  but its coming from both sides and is continually stirred up by race baiters like sharpton and jackson and farrakhan.   you see, without racism those guys have no audience--and no income.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



*Don't forget all the race baiter's parading across MSNBC trying to divide the nation!!!!*


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> The ability of lefties to ignore facts, logic, and the law has never been a surprise. They do it all the time. Its just never been so clearly on display as it is here.



The Black Community had a right to ask why Zimmerman was not even arrested.

But that is the end of rational behavior in this case.

Now, they have had their arrest, they have had their indictment, and they have had their trial. 

*And they jury has rendered the only verdict they could have rendered IF they followed the law and were controlled by the facts.*

Are the Race-Marxists satisfied? Why, Hell no.

Jessie Jackson said last night that the controlling issues ares that Zimmerman: 1) followed Martin and 2) killed him-----and those two facts are all that matters. Case over.

He actually said they should not have even allowed evidence about the confrontation, the fight, the beating Zimmerman was taking.

All the Race-Marxists are talking about this morning is that Zimmerman followed Martin. To Hell with the law and evidence about what was the effective cause of Martin's death--his attacking Zimmerman, instead of just going on home.

There will not be a prosecution for civil rights violations.

Even Barak Obama and Eric Holder should be able to see that would be a witch hunt which damages the administration in the eyes of all Americans, except the Race-Marxists.


----------



## Vox (Jul 14, 2013)

the fantasy land continues


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Most cities in Florida are the most segregated in the U.S.

In Florida, Blacks are supposed to live where the sugar and flower bosses left them.

Bad, very bad ....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



The prisons are where they send the mentally ill.  I had a huge case load in both the prisons I worked in.  Juries are fed up with the insanity defense.  I used to say if I were a practicing attorney who had a client I knew to be guilty, I would use the insanity defense.  That way he would go to prison and I would still have fervently represented my client.  No one gets off on insanity any more, not even Andrea  Yates, and you can look at her and tell she is crazy.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Oh the Tea Party killed Trayvon. You are an ignorant racist shithead aren't you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



At a minimum they should have to answer for the taxpayer money spent on this farce.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



They didnt win a suit.  They settled out of court.  Not the same thing.
They are barred by FL law from filing such a suit.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


Look at you with the bold large font, salivating on your keyboard.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Good. Your racism is palpable and right up front. We don't need idiots like you here.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



hey genius I live in Florida most people here are from up north


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



  If they were all as stupid as you? You would have convicted an innocent man,based purely on race,rather then the rule of law.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



In Florida it's all about, and only about .... race - shithead .... that's why the teaparty is so popular here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> The justice system worked...I'm relieved.



As am I.  The system remains intact.  At least for a time.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sensing some sour grapes here from the race mongers on the left.  What's the matter, assholes, were you denied your lynching?
> ...



Lol, you have no creditbility. You for sure have a special place in hell for your support of murdering millions of innocent babies every year.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Don't try to confuse them with facts and logic. Just point and laugh. If they were capable of rational thought, they wouldn't be liberals.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



White folk in Florida have lynched blacks in self-defense since Reconstruction.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



*Including the president!  Zerobama.  That's how I spell his name.  0bama!*

I guess white folk know where we stand with HIM!  What happened to his big amnesty for immigrants proposal after the black race baiters objected to it?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



What do you expect from a racist?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



that is an out right damn lie. you want to see heavily segregated area go to New York City


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> ...



  Such a racist. I'm sure obama would be proud.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



I'm glad you are here man, you are a constant reminder of how ignorant, hate-filled, and racist the left really is. Keeps me reminded that I'm on the right side.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 14, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



A bit touchy are you Randy?  All I asked is what is you reasoning for carrying a gun.  Yes a victim mentality without actually being a victim and not wanting to become one certainly is one.  Never said I didn't want to carry, just saying I don't see a reason for ME carrying a gun.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



  The true face of the democrat party. Win at all cost,legal or not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman  can't use the Public Defenders on the civil suit.
> 
> But O'Mara will be back taking public money on the stalker charge.



It was self defense.  He cannot be sued for wrongful death.  Zimmerman is the one who gets to do the suing now.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> If there were six black women on that jury instead of six white women, you really think we'd have the same outcome?




Agreed, the outcome would have been quite different.

The result of three generations of conditioning by the race industry.  Divergent realities.  And I wouldn't have blamed them a bit, I'd do the same thing if I were them.  The race industry has done its job well.

.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Teaparty had better get their jollies, because their hate driven, racist agenda is ending - with a slam to the concrete.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



No it doesn't.  It speaks volumes as to what the insurance company was willing to lay out for attorneys.  I know a med mal defense attorney, getting paid $250/hour, who had a case that went on 7 years.  Once it was over he bought a Learjet.  He won the case, too.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman  can't use the Public Defenders on the civil suit.
> ...



Zimmerman was acquitted of murder.

"self defense" was not part of the indictment or jury decision.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



a black jury let a guilty man go free in the OJ trial.   why do blacks support corrupt racist jury verdicts?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



he was acquited of murder BECAUSE of self defense.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Nope....civil suit is coming...just like the Goldmans did to O.J.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



Your life or mine.  I'm choosing mine every time.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



What don't you get about self defense barring that?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



That's right.  He pled in self defense as an affirmative defense.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



here- the play by play as to how and why, we got here;


February 26, 2012 - George Zimmerman Shoots and Kills Trayvon Martin

Zimmerman claims self-defense. After an investigation, the police agree and decide not to press charges.



March 8, 2012 - The AP Falsely Describes Zimmerman as "White"

The story of the grieving parents of Trayvon Martin demanding Zimmerman be arrested first achieves national attention on March 8 when CBS This Morning runs a report.

Later that same day, the Associated Press throws the first log on the racial fire by inaccurately describing Zimmerman as white.



March 13, 2012 - NBC's Al Sharpton Uses MSNBC Platform to Stoke Phony Racial Narrative

Breitbart editor-in-chief Joel Pollak:

Sharpton devoted a portion of his program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, to the Trayvon Martin case. He interviewed Martin family attorney Benjamin Crump, who reiterated the accusation that Zimmerman was &#8220;white&#8221;: &#8220;We think Trayvon Martin didn&#8217;t know who the heck this white man was who approached him before he got killed.&#8221;

Earlier that same day, Sharpton's National Action Network released a statement calling for...

...a &#8220;complete and thorough investigation&#8221; into Martin&#8217;s death. He added: &#8220;[W]e are told that racial language was used when the young man reported his suspicions to police[.]&#8221;

The story about Zimmerman's use of racial language was false.



March 13, 2012 - ABC News Reporter Claims Trayvon Shot Because "He Was Black"

About ten days before Al Sharpton and President Obama would launch the Zimmerman story into the stratosphere, Matt Gutman, an ABC News correspondent based in Miami, Florida, was already (and without a shred of evidence) laying the track for a racial narrative.

Gutman covered the case for the network, and his Twitter feed at the time was full of falsehoods, innuendo, and irresponsible speculation. In one tweet, Gutman came right out and claimed Trayvon was shot "bc [because] he was black."

Gutman would also recklessly accuse Zimmerman of "stalking" and shooting down Trayvon.


March 19, 2012 - CBS News Falsely Claims Zimmerman Is White

A small detail that the Obama administration and the media apparently missed was that the white versus black racial narrative they were preparing to invest so much into was missing just one thing: a white person.

Proof of this is that CBS News falsely claimed Zimmerman was white about a week before the story exploded.

In their venomous zeal, the media and Democrats likely assumed that someone with the last name Zimmerman had to be white. But they were wrong, as Zimmerman is Hispanic.

Never ones to back off a good narrative, rather than use this revelation to tamp down tensions or correct their reporting, the media simply made up out of whole cloth a new racial category: the "white Hispanic."



March 22, 2012 - Zimmerman Described as a "White Hispanic" by The New York Times

Just in the nick of time, before the story was engineered to explode the very next day with the Sharpton rally, The New York Times put its stamp of approval on the term "white Hispanic."


March 21, 2012 - CNN Falsely Accuses Zimmerman of Saying "F**king Coon"

Knowing full well the phony racial storm brewing around the Zimmerman case was about to have gasoline thrown on it the next day, CNN went to extraordinary lengths to claim Zimmerman had uttered the racial slur "coon" when he had not.

This has to be watched to be believed.

CNN wouldn't officially retract their defamation until April 5th, long after it was too late.



March 22, 2012 - NBC's Al Sharpton Goes to Florida

Though the police had investigated the shooting and saw no reason to charge George Zimmerman, in March of 2012, President Obama's reelection chances looked dim. He would need the crucial swing state of Florida to win another four years, and nothing brings out the Democrat vote like a good old racial bonfire.

With the help of thousands of dollars from Obama's Justice Department, it was then that Rev. Al Sharpton (anchor of MSNBC's Politics Nation) held his incendiary rally:

At the protest, Sharpton was flanked by Martin's parents. "Trayvon could have been any one of our sons," he said. "Trayvon could have been any one of us."

He continued:

"We are tired of going to jail for nothing and others going home for something. Zimmerman should have been arrested that night ... you cannot defend yourself against a pack of Skittles and iced tea. Don't talk to us like we're stupid! Don't talk to us like we're ignorant! We love our children like you love yours. Lock him up!"

Sharpton said that he would stay on the case.

"We cannot allow a legal precedent to be established in this city that tells us it is legal for a man to kill us, tell any story he wants, and walks out with the murder weapon," he said.


March 23, 2012 - President Obama Repeats Sharpton's Talking Point

The day after Sharpton held his rally and said, "Trayvon could have been any one of our sons," President Obama made huge news when he stepped before the cameras, demanded action in the Zimmerman case, and famously said, "If I had a son, he would look like Trayvon."

In just two days, a network news anchor and an American president had blasted the Zimmerman case into the nation's top story and did so based on a racial narrative without a shred of evidence to support it. Almost every other major news outlet would now commit every journalistic sin imaginable to fabricate evidence.



March 24, 2012 - Reuters Describes Zimmerman as a "White Hispanic"

To keep the white versus black narrative alive, Reuters jumps on the ridiculous "white Hispanic" bandwagon.

Many others would follow.


March 27, 2012 - NBC News Edits 911 Audio to Make Zimmerman Look Racist

On the storied Today Show, NBC News told America Zimmerman said this on the 911 call:

Zimmerman: This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. He looks black.

When the truth is that the unedited audio actually went like this:

Zimmerman: This guy looks like he&#8217;s up to no good. Or he&#8217;s on drugs or something. It&#8217;s raining and he&#8217;s just walking around, looking about.

Dispatcher: OK, and this guy &#8212; is he black, white or Hispanic?

Zimmerman: He looks black.

After the fraudulent editing was discovered by the New Media (first by Breitbart News), former NBC News president Steve Capus would claim that the edit was "a mistake and not a deliberate act to misrepresent the phone call."

Eventually, several NBC producers would be fired (without being named), and Zimmerman would file a lawsuit against NBC; it remains unresolved.



March 28, 2012 - ABC News Falsely Claims Zimmerman Wasn't Injured Night of Shooting

The day after NBC News released its falsified 911 bombshell, ABC News released a phony, hyped-up story of its own. Using grainy surveillance video of Zimmerman at the police station on the night of the shooting, ABC News claimed, "A police surveillance video taken the night that Trayvon Martin was shot dead shows no blood or bruises on George Zimmerman."

Obviously, if true, this would go a long way towards proving Zimmerman was not in fear of his life the night of the shooting and had lied about being beaten up.

The only problem is that the ABC News story was not true -- not even close. The network didn't bother to enhance the video before breaking the news. Had they, Zimmerman's bloody head would have been quite apparent.

It would take four days for ABC to retract its falsehood.



March 28, 2012 - Boston Globe Falsely Describes Zimmerman as White

By late March it was widely known that George Zimmerman was Hispanic. This did not stop the Boston Globe from using its pages to describe him as "a white neighborhood watch captain."

This error has never been corrected.


March 29, 2012 - NBC's Chris Matthews Contradicts Guest to Claim Zimmerman Not Injured

By the next day, ABC's false story about Zimmerman not being injured had already gone viral. However, some were already doing the job ABC apparently didn't want to do: enhancing the video. A guest on MSNBC's Hardball told the show's host, Chris Matthews, that his enhancement did show bruises on the back of Zimmerman's head. MSNBC even broadcast the enhancement, which clearly showed cuts and bruising.

Regardless, during the same show, Matthews stridently claimed:

George Zimmerman says he shot Trayvon Martin after Trayvon broke his nose and repeatedly slammed the back of his head into a concrete sidewalk, but newly released video tape of Zimmerman arriving at the police station--we're looking at it there--appears to show no evidence of a broken nose or obvious wounds to the back of Zimmerman's head.



Late March, 2012 - Zimmerman's "Black Friend" Vilified by Media

Even though Zimmerman is Hispanic and there was no evidence of any racial motivation behind his actions, the media's racial-hysteria was, at this point, in full bloom. To try and tamp things down, Joe Oliver, a black reporter who had worked with CNN and an Orlando television station, started doing the national media interview rounds to speak on behalf of his friend, George Zimmerman.

The counterattack in the media (CNN, New York Times, and MSNBC, among others) was exceptionally vicious, personal, and effective.

Oliver went away.



April 1, 2012 - The New York Times Maliciously Edits Zimmerman's 911 Call

Although the NBC News malicious edit of Zimmerman's 911 call broadcast on the Today Show had already been loudly and publicly debunked, days later the New York Times did the same thing on its front page.

By rearranging the words of the call, the Times falsely made it look as though Zimmerman had profiled Trayvon as black:

Here is the 911 call transcript:

ZIMMERMAN: This guy looks like he's up to no good, or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about.

911 DISPATCHER: Okay. And this guy, is he white, black, or Hispanic?

ZIMMERMAN: He looks black.

And here is what the Times reported:

*&#8220;Hey, we&#8217;ve had some break-ins in my neighborhood,&#8221; Mr. Zimmerman said to start the conversation with the dispatcher. &#8220;And there&#8217;s a real suspicious guy.&#8221;

This guy seemed to be up to no good; like he was on drugs or something; in a gray hoodie. Asked to describe him further, he said, &#8220;He looks black.&#8221;*

The print edition of the story was even worse than the online edition.

*http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/u...-a-review-of-ideals.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all&*



April 9, 2012 - PBS Anchor Gwen Ifill Describes Zimmerman as "White"

Desperate to keep a non-existent racial narrative alive, during a broadcast of the PBS Newshour Gwen Ifill falsely stated:

Martin, who was black, was on his way to a convenience store in a mostly white gated community when George Zimmerman, who is white, shot and killed him after a disputed altercation.

Note Ifill's reporting of Zimmerman's gated community. The condos in Zimmerman's neighborhood sell for about $120,000.



April 11, 2012 - George Zimmerman Is Arrested, Charged with Second Degree Murder


After the arrest, and as the trial date neared the following year, NBC would allow Al Sharpton to turn his primetime MSNBC show into a platform dedicated to convicting Zimmerman.

CNN would continue to refer to Zimmerman as a "white Hispanic" and broadcast all of Zimmerman's personal information, including his social security number, address, and telephone number. 


Guilty Until Proven Innocent: How the Press Prosecuted Zimmerman While Stoking Racial Tensions


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



It was pled in as an affirmative defense.  The defense is NEVER part of the indictment.  DUH.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MarkAtl.. racist to the core... excuse maker like none other


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



There will be no civil suit against Zimmerman because he has blanket immunity.   The HOA never had any immunity.  They settled quickly so the entire complex wasn't burned down.  The suit against the HOA was based on negligence for failing to properly maintain security.

Zimmerman though has a MAJOR lawsuit against the networks and has a slam dunk case against CBS.   He also has a case against the Sanford Police Department and the county for prosecuting him in the first place.

There can be no stalking charge because there was no stalking.   Stalking is an action that is repeated.  Since there never was repeated stalking there can be no charge.


----------



## SuMar (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. Zimmerman received a fair trial, justice was served case closed!! Time for all you self defense haters to move on.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 14, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that if you're attacked you have the right to defend yourself? Let's say someone is bashing your head into the ground does that give you a right to use "deadly" force(gun, knife, etc) in order to save your own life.
> ...


Awww....  Puddum upset because of the not guilty verdict?
Aww., poor puddum.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Lets hope Zimmerman's life is destroyed since I and a lot of people think he committed murder.  Just like OJ, remember.
> 
> I hope to God the Martin's sues him, attached themselves to every single penny he makes for life and he looks back on that shooting, not as a NRA victory, but a life changing/destroying night.
> 
> Now lets all take a second out of respect for the Martins tonight.  Imagine how bad they must feel.  Knowing they lost a son fo on damn reason.



You are a low IQ racist who hopes & dreams of injustice. Fuck you & the Martins. They knew Trayvon was a violent racist druggie thief thug beyond just being kicked out of school. Both of his moms had to kick him out of their homes. The fact that the parents orchestrated this lie about that & used his death to make money & fame is disgusting.

*In his own text Trayvon refers to himself as a &#8220;gangsta.&#8221;*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Our forefathers created this country so they and their descendants would not have to fear the government.  They created a 'free' press to aid in that and to keep the actions of government open.  *Now, it is the press we must ALL fear.*  Any of us could find ourselves in a similar scenario.  Any of us.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They probably couldn't find any blacks in the pool that weren't racist and hadn't already made up their minds on this!  I know there are blacks out there that aren't racist, and I know of some that thought this trial was a farce....but just not in the Sanford area!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 14, 2013)

Freewill said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Funny how you did not respond to -my- answer.


----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Zimmerman  can't use the Public Defenders on the civil suit.
> 
> But O'Mara will be back taking public money on the stalker charge.



Zimmerman will stay in hiding - BUT he's gonna make lots of $$$$$ telling his stories - and the lawyers are going after it for all they're worth!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

We can be relieved that the system worked.  We cannot be relieved that the press facilitated anything but racism and destruction of the innocent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 14, 2013)

This trial has shown us that the constant accusations of racism from the left directed at Conservatives is total BS. You guys got the market cornered.
  I have never in my life seen such blatant disregard of evidence that clearly supports GZs account of what happened that night. 
And the only plausible reason for this willful blindness is race.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

as long as some stupid ghetto rat doesn't try to kill him


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 14, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Yes: the HOA decided it was cheaper to write a check and be done than to fight it...happens all the time and has no bearing whatsoever on the merits of the case.


----------



## Misty (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Creepy ass cracker is still racist. You can be racist against white people. I know it's hard to believe since it's rarely reported.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



open season sounds to me like whats going on in Chicago....... 



In Violent Holiday Weekend, 9 Dead And 48 Injured From Chicago Shootings

 Perry Stein 1:28 PM EDT, Sunday July 7, 2013

Chicago had a violent Fourth Of July weekend, with nine dead and 48 injured from shootings across the city as of Sunday morning.

Two boys are among the injured, according to the Chicago Sun-Times.

The latest deadly shooting occurred Saturday evening on the West Side, when a spary of bullets hit seven people, leaving a 48-year-old man dead.


In Violent Holiday Weekend, 9 Dead And 48 Injured From Chicago Shootings | TPM LiveWire




so, you have any of that idiotic vitriol to spare for these folks, or is it just another holiday weekend in Chicago? Or does your programming run just one way?




oh wait, theres an update, -



By Staff Report
|  Monday, Jul 8, 2013  |  Updated 8:48 AM

Source: 72 Shot in Chicago in Wave of Holiday Weekend Violence | NBC Chicago


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Count on it.
> 
> We are far beyond the point where there will be any healing between races.



we are never too far for forgiveness


----------



## Cowman (Jul 14, 2013)

So I take it that you were wrong, justice prevailed, in the case of OJ Simpson?

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm going to explain the difference between OJ and Zimmerman.

In the OJ case, he was charged with murder.  His defense was he didn't do it.  Someone else did it.  He was found not guilty because the state never met its burden that he committed the murders beyond a reasonable doubt.  The Goldman's sued in civil court which has a lower standard of proof.  They only needed to prove that it was more likely that he did it, than someone else.

In the Zimmerman case, the identity of the killer was never in doubt and the prosecution was never in the position of having to prove that it was Zimmerman and no one else.  The act was admitted to in the very beginning.  The killing of Trayvon Martin was justified as a matter of law.   

California does not have a stand your ground law that provides the kind of blanket immunity that Florida has.   Which is ANOTHER reason why there can be no civil suit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I would love to see the IRS look into zimmerman's finances.
> 
> I'll bet he has not paid a nickel of taxes on his donation money.
> 
> I think I'll write them about that.



How much have the Martins paid on the donations they received?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



One of my black friends who died a couple of years ago is one I would have trusted my lfe with.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate her.

BBC News - Prosecution: 'George Zimmerman case never about race'


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Oh Kaaaaaatz............now tell us all about all those 'emotional women jurors.'


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

All 3 stooges look like they ate a bug now, must be the dread of the impending momma whipping.

Prosecution "disappointed" with George Zimmerman verdict - CBS News Video


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 14, 2013)

i hope he forgives all who have offended him and moves on with his life


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > JustSomeGuy said:
> ...


Conspiracy theory yall ---- Hmmm, maybe the President, the democrats and all of the left leaning political crowd did secretly have something to do with the outcome of this trial and the verdict, otherwise in which no one has really thought about as of yet. I will opine next... (smile)

Now you see it could be that they (the democrats and the president) may have felt that if a verdict comes against this Hispanic in the wrong way, and at this time in America, then the current illegal amnesty attempt in which the democrats and this president have been setting up for future votes could be in danger (think about it), where as they are trying everything they can to keep this Hispanic crowd satisfied in a political manor as of lately, and if a racially motivated bad verdict would have come down or had been read in this case against Zimmerman, well it just may have in sighted the Hispanics to turn conservative all because of now wouldn't it have ?   Therefore next it may have taken this group out of the equation for the next election cycle for the democrats is what they would have believed, because the Hispanics will have turned conservative in the process all because of the hatred against them in America as implicated by this trial.  Hmmm. I mean this is what people do isn't it ? I mean they love to do this with these theories and all in which they formulate and use like they do in life anymore, so I thought I would give them a taste of some of their own medicine noted below. 

Shame on the democrats for throwing this case for the bigger picture concerning the Hispanic vote, in which could just as easily be said now couldn't it be?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Boy are you stupid!  I mean you need a whole new class of stupid.  No offense, but I spelled it out for you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder how long the angry mob stayed around.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see the IRS look into zimmerman's finances.
> ...



If it was put into a 'foundation', nothing.  It is free money just like the blood money li'l Trayvon's folk got.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Maybe not...but are you saying that black women wouldn't be able to weigh the evidence and make a smart decision?  Are you saying they would only decide on emotions?  I think most would be smarter than that......


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This trial has shown us that the constant accusations of racism from the left directed at Conservatives is total BS. You guys got the market cornered.
> I have never in my life seen such blatant disregard of evidence that clearly supports GZs account of what happened that night.
> And the only plausible reason for this willful blindness is race.



Blood does not wash off the hands of racist tea bag 'responsible gun owners' as easily as O'Mara said it washed off Trayvon's


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Ahh the slippery slope, now who represents x ? Oh I know, that is our country sliding down that slope....


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> 
> You were wrong for making assumptions without base about a man you hardly ever knew. This issue was filled with the disease of racism and politics. Not only did we dishonor the memory of the fallen in doing so, we disrespected the family of the survivor. This entire thing reeked of hatred. Now I must ask you: What if you were the one being falsely accused for defending yourself? What if you became a political target for ruthless persecution and vilification? What does it matter who followed who? To lose a child, you must know pain on a personal level nobody else can imagine.
> 
> Throughout this trial, the idiocy of the charges brought against George Zimmerman were clearly revealed. The motivations behind them were made clearer. Yet some of us chose to succumb to the disinformation fed to them by the media and by their party.  But now I hope, since Zimmerman has been found not guilty  by the due diligence of a jury of his peers and his attorneys, that this serves a lesson to some. Politics can never get in the way of justice. For those of us who thought this was an issue of race. You were wrong. Justice will always prevail.



Ya know, you are such a pompous cock smoker that one would think that you are a Cclayton jones sock. You did nothing but parrot shit posted by others and spew the shit put out on the news. Its obvious you are fishing for a slap on the back, so I'll throw you a pos rep because you need them so bad. You are about stupid. Here you go, here is some pity rep since you are asking so blatantly.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



A black jury would simply reject the lies of Zimmerman and his lawyers and focus on the facts.

... is all ....


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > hey genius I live in Florida most people here are from up north
> ...



Yep, I have been there: it's the Gulf Coast!

If you were ten times as smart as you are, you might be one-tenth as smart as you think you are.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> I wonder how long the angry mob stayed around.



They just moved to MSNBC 

MSNBC has been having an EPIC MELTDOWN all morning!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You were wrong about them.  Eat crow.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> ...



There's you main problem. What is unclear about the statute?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > de la Rionda didn't dare pick a black jurist - he'd lose his job.
> ...



Think those 6 white ladies could go back to their all-white neighborhoods after convicting a white boy of killing a black kid?

In a racist cesspool in Florida?

If you do, I have this bridge in Brooklyn ... cheap ...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You are uninterested in facts...you want to lynch someone.  We all know this is true, don't bother denying it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.

The story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.

And, the Martins have allegedly received over a million dollars in contributions for the purpose of going after Zimmerman on their own civil wrongful death suit that could drain him of every asset he owns.

The only ace in the hole Zimmerman holds is an innocent verdict in the the criminal trial and that the evidence the judge wouldn't allow in the trial would be fair game from now on--the photos, the text messages and tweets, the marijuana and women's jewelry, the whole nine yards. If the Martins really want to preserve the reputation of their son, they will ask everybody to now drop it and move on.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Justice was done.   The racial show trial did not end up the way the left wing media and obozo wanted it to.    Tough shit.   Deal with the truth and move on.
> 
> TM is not dead because he was black, he is dead because he attacked a guy who had a gun.
> 
> GZ was not found not guilty because he is a "white hispanic"   *he was found not guility because he was not guilty*.



One correction....

He was found not guilty because the prosecution failed to present any evidence showing he was guilty.

And seeing as the prosecution was funded by the state with relatively unlimited resources, anyone with half a brain would realize that such evidence could not have existed or the Prosecutor would have presented it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



The problem with that is the governor, Pam Bondi and Angela Corey are all in bed together.   I don't know where the remedy would come from, that's why I've been so damn mad about it.  This is government corruption at it's finest.

This is an R state - so much so they elected a crook responsible for the largest Medicare fraud in US history and bought the election with 27 mil of his own money.   So unless everyone sashays across the isle come election time, I don't see where the relief on massive amount of misconduct in this case is going to come from.  That's a bitter pill to swallow.

And those assholes are sticking to this story:


pRick Scott's baby:

In settlements reached in 2000 and 2002, Columbia/HCA pled guilty to 14 felonies and agreed to a $600+ million fine in the largest fraud settlement in US history. Columbia/HCA admitted systematically overcharging the government by claiming marketing costs as reimbursable, by striking illegal deals with home care agencies, and by filing false data about use of hospital space. They also admitted fraudulently billing Medicare and other health programs by inflating the seriousness of diagnoses and to giving doctors partnerships in company hospitals as a kickback for the doctors referring patients to HCA. They filed false cost reports, fraudulently billing Medicare for home health care workers, and paid kickbacks in the sale of home health agencies and to doctors to refer patients. In addition, they gave doctors "loans" never intending to be repaid, free rent, free office furniture, and free drugs from hospital pharmacies.[3][4][5][6][7]

In late 2002, HCA agreed to pay the U.S. government $631 million, plus interest, and pay $17.5 million to state Medicaid agencies, in addition to $250 million paid up to that point to resolve outstanding Medicare expense claims.[31] In all, civil law suits cost HCA more than $2 billion to settle, by far the largest fraud settlement in US history.[32]


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> 
> The story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.
> 
> ...



The evidence already was that this was not racially motivated.  That makes a DOJ suit highly unlikely.  It wold also be unpopular generally and would drag into the 2014 election.
So I dont think it will happen.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman has a great case against the networks, particularly CBS, he has a case against the Sanford Police Department and the County, particularly the District Attorney's office.   O'Mara already said he was going to pursue disbarment for the prosecutor over the intentional withholding of exculpatory evidence. Bernie de la Rionda is going to end up just like Mike Nifong.

The Zimmerman case is just like the Duke Lacrosse case.  A state muscled into taking action it knew it should not have taken because of political pressure.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I suppose the neighborhood watch dude who raped a woman in my town will just be let go, too.  It's been two years and nobody knows anything.  Like the matter has just been dropped.  Shoved under the rug.  I've tried to find out some information to no avail.  And I'm afraid if I keep pushing the issue I'll become a target of some kind.
> 
> I know I don't want any of these cop wannabes patrolling around in my neighborhood.  I'd rather take my chances with the "bad guys" than those assholes.  I'd rather a kid in a hoody have the right to walk around in my neighborhood without getting fucking killed.  And the cops are just as bad, they're shooting people left and right in my town and I'm fucking sick of it.
> 
> Power corrupts.



But I bet you are against citizens using a CCW to defend themselves & want to force them to hand the powerful corrupt police even more power.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> 
> The story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.
> 
> ...



what would the feds go to court with 

the "maybe " "could be" " it is possible"  case 

the evidence hasnt changed


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> i hope he forgives all who have offended him and moves on with his life



Sadly, those that offended him will not forgive him.
And they speak louder than he does.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> 
> The story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.
> 
> ...



Double Jeopardy.  Charges may be different, but on the same incident.  That dog won't hunt.



> The Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution provides, "No person shall &#8230; be subject for the same offence [sic] to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb." This provision, known as the *Double Jeopardy Clause, prohibits state and federal governments from prosecuting individuals for the same crime on more than one occasion, or imposing more than one punishment for a single offense.* Each of the 50 states offers similar protection through its own constitution, statutes, and Common Law.



double jeopardy legal definition of double jeopardy. double jeopardy synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Jul 14, 2013)

Great day to watch HLN/CNN,, will anyone bring up the fact that Trayvon was the violent one during this event? will anyone bring up the fact that Trayvon wanted to Kill Zimmerman? NO. They will still make it sound as if George was stalking Trayvon, and when he realized he was black, then he decided to shoot him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> ...



did you see this headline before it was taken down

*-Open season on black boys after a verdict like this*

Calls for calm after George Zimmerman was acquitted of murdering Trayvon Martin are empty words for black families

Open season on black boys after a verdict like this | Gary Younge | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



There was one black hispanic woman on the jury. She voted to acquit, or was she deprived of her vote by 5 white "creepy azz crackah" women?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long the angry mob stayed around.
> ...



HLN and CNN too.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > They probably couldn't find any blacks in the pool that weren't racist and hadn't already made up their minds on this!  I know there are blacks out there that aren't racist, and I know of some that thought this trial was a farce....but just not in the Sanford area!
> ...



Now you know where they live.  Groovy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long the angry mob stayed around.
> ...



Well, I for one, am not interested in watching it.  They can melt off the face of the earth for all I care.


----------



## Southside (Jul 14, 2013)

The prosecution seemed like they were working for the defense.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the neighborhood watch dude who raped a woman in my town will just be let go, too.  It's been two years and nobody knows anything.  Like the matter has just been dropped.  Shoved under the rug.  I've tried to find out some information to no avail.  And I'm afraid if I keep pushing the issue I'll become a target of some kind.
> ...



I really want to watch Liberals react to a case where a would be rape victim shoots and kills her rapist. There will be brains spattered all over the walls in here from exploding skulls.


----------



## SAJason (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> ...



 So the outcome of the case wasn't what you wanted and you immediately blame it on the jury? Your implying the jury was racist and calling them "peckerwoods" just because they did not reach the verdict you wanted shows how deep seated your own racism is. You also apparently don't realize that one of the jurors was hispanic.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm sorry my presence makes you speak like that.  Fear not... I mean no harm.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

This is the best summary I've seen so far of the Proggies' reaction:

_So a Hispanic shoots a black and is acquitted by women, but it's still white men's fault._

https://twitter.com/RobertWargas/status/356240447733108736


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

But sadly for all concerned, this likely isn't over yet.  As ya'll have noted, the trial and defamation continues via the media.

Also, the story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that. 

And, the Martins have allegedly received over a million dollars in contributions for the purpose of going after Zimmerman on their own civil wrongful death suit that could drain him of every asset he owns. 

The only ace in the hole Zimmerman holds is an innocent verdict in the criminal trial including video footage of testimony of expert witnesses, and that the evidence the judge wouldn't allow in the trial would be fair game from now on--the photos, the really inflammatory text messages and tweets, the marijuana and suspension from school, the women's jewelry in his possession, the whole nine yards. If the Martins really want to preserve the reputation of their son, they will ask everybody to now drop it and move on.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



That is exactly the kind of statement that results in no one on this forum treating you like an adult.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.
> ...



This is something most of us learn as little children.  It's NOT all right to hit someone because they said something to you!  It's not OK to hit someone because they looked at you!  It's not acceptable to hit someone because they're following you!

This notion that because George Zimmerman FOLLOWED Trayvon Martin that it gave Martin the RIGHT to viciously attack him is absolutely insane!  Why would you "come back" and start a fight when the right thing to do is to just walk away and diffuse the situation?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> This is the best summary I've seen so far of the Proggies' reaction:
> 
> _So a Hispanic shoots a black and is acquitted by women, but it's still white men's fault._
> 
> https://twitter.com/RobertWargas/status/356240447733108736



 what a world eh?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I would love to see the IRS look into zimmerman's finances.
> 
> I'll bet he has not paid a nickel of taxes on his donation money.
> 
> I think I'll write them about that.



This comment goes here next to tampons, jurors on the rag and everyone that lives in FL is a redneck:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/301999-zimmerman-acquittal-excuses.html


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> ...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *justice  was served
> 
> now on to prosecuting the state attorneys *



Very difficult to establish Jon.  There is a protection in the law against such lawsuits called "prosecutorial  immunity".  Basically, you have to show hatred and ill will which led to bringing charges that they knew were false and fraudulent.

Lets put it this way... I bet not very many attorneys would be willing to take such a case on a contingency fee basis.

Any news on sanctions against the prosecution for discovery violations?


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 14, 2013)

He needs to sue NBC to editing the tape to make it look like he was racist .. That is a reason for a lawsuit


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> 
> The story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.
> 
> ...



I don't see, even Holder/Obama doing this. 


It would disappoint me greatly....


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

hjmick said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



No, because if you'd read the OP's thread title, which is now gone because the thread was merged,

he implied that justice was done because of the verdict that was reached.  He may now be backtracking.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> But sadly for all concerned, this likely isn't over yet.  As ya'll have noted, the trial and defamation continues via the media.
> 
> Also, the story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.
> 
> ...



WUT?  Where did you hear about the DOJ thing?

If the gubbamint does back the hell off and leave it alone now, I'm defecting to the tax free Bahamas.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Where's swallow? Out rioting?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.
> ...



It did, last night. There was no crime until Trayvon Martin assaulted George Zimmerman. Over, done, The End.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2013)

There have been no riots or violence in Florida over the Zimmerman verdict in fact other than some idiots in Oakland I have not heard of any at all I know a lot of people were disappointed with the verdict I'm glad they stayed calm over it and that those who supported Zimmerman were did not go cheering and high fiveing over the verdict both sides have handled this very well.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

This notion that Zimmerman was somehow "causing trouble" because he cared enough about his neighborhood to be concerned about a stranger walking around in it is also insane.  It's what GOOD NEIGHBORS DO!  You don't turn the other way and pretend you don't see something!  You don't say..."Oh, that's the Police's problem...not mine!"....you DO something proactive to protect yourself and your neighbors.  You send a message to the people out there that ARE committing crimes that you live in a neighborhood where people look out for one another.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 14, 2013)

Just a reminder.....

Here's a photo ON THE NIGHT OF THE SHOOTING of that 'child' the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM loves to talk about --






Here's the photo they generally used --






Nothing dishonest there, huh kids?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



NBC Today show almost completely ignored the verdict.

David Gregory on Meet the Press was pretty fair,  IMO.

Could have had a Zimmerman supporter on with Al Sharpton,  but Gregory asked some tough questions of Sharpton,  which Sharpton clearly avoided answering.

Gregory: "Did you think the trial was fair?  That's what you wanted,  a day in court,  Zimmerman to face a jury of his peers...and that happened.  Do you believe the trial was fair?"

Sharpton artfully dodged to question more than once...Gregory kept the heat on and posed the question more than once.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



It is so awesome how MSNBC doctored photos & altered recordings to lure all the racist in like flies on shit. Then along comes their star witness Rachel & blows up their whole pile of shit all over their stupid ass's.  EPIC!!!

Rachel's inconsistent statements in the beginning had me thinking she had been tampered with. But after that I was not sure. She has been raised in a racist culture & has little chance being surrounded by all this hate. With all the other people getting rich off of this trial, she is the one who could benefit her young life the most if she could get her hands on some of that. Education can work a miracle there.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

SAJason said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Black/Hispanic.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh fuck him.

Unreal.

Holder faces big decision on DOJ charges against Zimmerman - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I would love to see the IRS look into zimmerman's finances.
> 
> I'll bet he has not paid a nickel of taxes on his donation money.
> 
> I think I'll write them about that.



Here you go Snooks.  Use this form and you will get a 10% reward on any amounts collected:

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f211.pdf

Of course, you must describe exactly what the violation is and swear under oath as to the veracity thereof which would expose you to penalties if false or if you have no reasonable basis for your claim...

Good luck


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > But sadly for all concerned, this likely isn't over yet.  As ya'll have noted, the trial and defamation continues via the media.
> ...



Well you may need to update your passport. . . . 



> July 14, 2013
> 
> The NAACP was "outraged" over the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman murder trial and called on the Department of Justice to prosecute Zimmerman for shooting Trayvon Martin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Where's swallow? Out rioting?



He'll be busy all day. He stole the dummy from the courthouse last night.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

The problem with a federal civil rights prosecution is the the DOJ has already investigated and closed their case.  While they can reopen it, they would have to turn over all of that prior investigation to the defense including the reasons why it was closed to begin with.   Also, the defense now has all the exculpatory evidence that was illegally withheld in the state's case.

Unless obama has a desire to get another public black eye, he'll stay out of it.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Wow.. um. I really don't know what to say.



  Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and let the world think you fool than to open it and prove them right.

You are wise, O {Left Wing OP Destroyer}!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh fuck him.
> 
> Unreal.
> 
> Holder faces big decision on DOJ charges against Zimmerman - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room



They are still trying to dodge the angry mob, I see.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Yes! We need more gun free zones. That'll work.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.
> 
> Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.
> 
> ...




"Sue the media"??  
Why stop there?  Why not just "sue the public"?  Including all the participants of Zimmerman threads on this board?

Media is _always _going to take the side of whatever stirs up the most shit.  Why?  _Because it sells papers and TV shows and talk radio_.  In other words there would be no controversy here, indeed no story at all, if all you wags sniffing around taking sides on an event you weren't there to see concerning two people you've never met in a place you've never been, didn't completely buy into the media selling this story as an "us vs. them" in the first place.

That is to say, without this public element *feeding *it, the story has no legs in any "who was at fault" direction, at all.  Which ultimately means, if you're incensed at the coverage of this trial and need a guilty party, look in the mirror.

Commercial news media doesn't exist to give the public news; it exists to make money.  In that, truth is always the first casualty.  A wise guy who was a real newsman put it like this:

"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".

Most of the time, that commercial media will dress up a non-story in sensationalist garb and trot it out as "news" (I mean, who the fuck is Jody Arias and what does she have to do with you?  How do Tiger Woods' marital squabbles affect you?  What difference does it make how Michael Jackson died?).  It's up to the viewing/reading/listening public to declare that that emperor has no clothes.  As long as you swallow their line that that news-emperor is wearing either a magnificent or a deplorable robe, either way you're bickering over something that simply does not exist.  Commercial media doesn't care which way you see the robe; only that you agree to pretend it _*is*_ a robe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Watching BSNBC. There is a woman on now that says the US govt needs to look at Florida's 6 person jury law, and also make them pass something to insure diversity on their juries.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh fuck him.
> 
> Unreal.
> 
> Holder faces big decision on DOJ charges against Zimmerman - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room




Of course.  Holder is obsessed with the U.S. is a "Nation of Cowards" on things racial.

He will ignore the Rule of Law and use the blunt power of the state to lynch Zimmerman.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Lets all just sit back and watch what happens to young shooter, Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *justice  was served
> ...



There was incalculable racist hate & ill will that lead the state to charge GZ. It should be easy to prove they knew the charges were false and fraudulent. They had no coherent theory from the start & even changed their theory as the trial progressed.


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe Zimmerman has a defamation suit.  I hope he brings it.  Visual media is not print media.  The techniques are different.  I believe he can win it with the right lawyer.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

There is a difference between sensationalizing the news and intentionally lying to make news.   The networks intentionally lied.   Due to their lies, George Zimmerman was damaged in his reputation and financially.   He certainly does have a great case and he should bring it.   This isn't a case that will go to trial.  They will settle quickly because the last thing news groups want is to have their credibility played out in everyone else's news.  

How much did you hear about the lawsuit filed by the Duke Lacrossse players?    They sued, they sued the prosecutor's office, the police and the school.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



With all due respect, Coyote?  The ONLY reason that Trayvon is IN Sanford is that he's been suspended from high school for possession of pot and breaking into other kid's lockers and stealing jewelry.  That's not "circumstantial and inconclusive"...that's a fact.  We've got one of the two people involved in this fight using offensively racist language immediately prior to the fight and that person ISN'T George Zimmerman...it's Trayvon Martin calling someone a "Cracker".  That also isn't circumstantial or inclusive...it's a fact...a fact that the main stream media chose to ignore because it didn't fit their "narrative" that a racist white man stalked and killed an innocent teen who only wanted to buy candy and return home...a narrative that wasn't supported by the facts.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Since* I think *he is guilty, I hope he has no future.  None.  I hope he is sued, I hope he never works again and I really really hope he doesnt make money from a book on how to kill black teens.

Personally, I hope he ends up in a cell next to OJ.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm thinking he may just get jumped by another angry black man. Hopefully, the State of Florida has returned his Kel-Tec.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?

Moral of story.  Better to allow yourself to be beaten to death or seriously injured than defend yourself?  It is starting to look that way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Since* I think *he is guilty, I hope he has no future.  None.  I hope he is sued, I hope he never works again and I really really hope he doesnt make money from a book on how to kill black teens.
> 
> Personally, I hope he ends up in a cell next to OJ.








Get some new material, Bodey.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Since* I think *he is guilty, I hope he has no future.  None.  I hope he is sued, I hope he never works again and I really really hope he doesnt make money from a book on how to kill black teens.
> 
> Personally, I hope he ends up in a cell next to OJ.



Not the book - the billions from NBC, CNN and ABC.

You've got your funding all screwed up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> As an acquittal seams more and more likely...time to start thinking about the post trial excuses.
> 
> If Zimmerman is acquitted,  list the talking point excuses that will be most vocalized by those invested in a guilty verdict...
> 
> ...




The 5 white woman on the jury disenfranchised the lone black/Hispanic woman. RACISTS!!!


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm thinking he may just get jumped by another angry black man. Hopefully, the State of Florida has returned his Kel-Tec.



Since you went there, Lets all just take a second and pray that he doesnt shoot a white kid.  


Amen.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?
> 
> Moral of story.  Better to allow yourself to be beaten to death or seriously injured than defend yourself?  It is starting to look that way.



Let them do it.

Civil trial burden is far more lenient than criminal.  Their angel won't be looking so angelic after a round of civil trial.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.
> ...


Really, your going to go back and ask a complete stranger in the dark, "what are you doing following me"? You know I consider myself a tuff guy in life, but if a stranger is following me (and me with no gun or sufficient self defense weapon on me), and on a stormy night in the dark even for a second, I am getting somewhere safe very fast if at all possible, and I am then calling the law immediately from that safe place in which I would have run to, then once the law gets there, I will come out to see who it is that was following me if even for a second when he is then brought before me by the law. 

Now I may act up then if I think I had been profiled wrongfully, and I may even take a swing at the guy in front of the law while standing there if I am that disgusted by the situation (maybe risk a night in jail because of), but what Trayvon did was very dangerous and proved to be even deadly for him, so lessons are to be learned by it all, and lets not allow a Trayvon mistake to become anyone else's mistake in the future.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

.

So if a "White Hispanic" (gawd I love that one) shoots a White White kid, would the PC Police support him?

.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Watching BSNBC. There is a woman on now that says the US govt needs to look at Florida's 6 person jury law, and also make them pass something to insure diversity on their juries.



LOL, tell the brits that this little thing was looked into by SCOTUS in a case entitled WILLIAMS v. FLORIDA, 399 U.S. 78 (1970) and found to be ok.

You might also tell them, that unlike the brits which have what is known as "parliamentary supremacy" which means parliament can do whatever they want by a simple majority even to the extent of setting aside the protections provided by such documents as the Magna Charta, the US operates under a system best describe as a "constitutionally limited federal republic with strong democratic traditions".  That "federal" part means their are various governments each with a degree of independent sovereignty ... which in English means the Feds can not tell Florida what to do in this instance and, in fact, Florida can tell the US government to stick it in the place where the sun don't shine.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking he may just get jumped by another angry black man. Hopefully, the State of Florida has returned his Kel-Tec.
> ...



To bad democrats are so violent and love lynchings


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 14, 2013)

The ONLY possibility of Z facing another trial of ANY kind is if the Stuttering Clusterfukk orders Eric Himmler to try Z on 'Civil Rights' charges a'la the Rodney King fiasco.

And that just ain't gonna happen.

There can be no civil lawsuits filed in a self-defense case in Florida where the defendant is found not guilty due to self defense.






Suck on it libtards.

You lose


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything.



From the moment he was arrested you knew he wasn't guilty of anything?

lol, this from the same guy who insisted obsessively that I had to PROVE Obama wasn't guilty in the IRS affair,

or I'd lost the argument.

You people are funny.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 14, 2013)

good i hope it stays this way


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

@ BSNBC. Now they have a priest on asking why George had to carry a gun wherever he went.


Here's your answer, Father. Because he has the Constitutional right to carry it.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 14, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, so tomorrow morning I can get up, follow George Zimmerman, pick a fight with him, shoot him dead, and they'll let me go free as long as I say I was defending myself from him?
> ...



the detective had actually told him there was video of it, and he was glad and excited there was.  It was a ploy by the detective to see his reaction.  Unfortunately for Zimmerman it wasn't true and thus there will still be those that want to lynch him without just that.  Even then I wonder if some wouldn't still want to.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The problem with a federal civil rights prosecution is the the DOJ has already investigated and closed their case.  While they can reopen it, they would have to turn over all of that prior investigation to the defense including the reasons why it was closed to begin with.   Also, the defense now has all the exculpatory evidence that was illegally withheld in the state's case.
> 
> Unless obama has a desire to get another public black eye, he'll stay out of it.



Double Jeopardy is also a problem:



> The Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution provides, "No person shall  be subject for the same offence [sic] to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb." This provision, known as the *Double Jeopardy Clause, prohibits state and federal governments from prosecuting individuals for the same crime on more than one occasion, or imposing more than one punishment for a single offense.* Each of the 50 states offers similar protection through its own constitution, statutes, and Common Law.



double jeopardy legal definition of double jeopardy. double jeopardy synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> @ BSNBC. Now they have a priest on asking why George had to carry a gun wherever he went.
> 
> 
> Here's your answer, Father. Because he has the Constitutional right to carry it.



Are you having a good time?

lol


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *justice  was served
> ...



morning legal 

yes i know it is hard 

the hatred and ill will is there we seen it happen 

all they way up and into the closing 


what did the state use for evidence in this case 

*Could be -might have been -and maybe* 

as omara said so eloquently *"seriously"*

and then there is the  cover up as well 

the only way for true justice to prevail in the long run 

is to weed out this corruption 

the door into this is though the firing of IT supervisor Ben Kruidbos


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 14, 2013)

So what?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I agree and I'm changing my part affiliation to Republican next trip to town.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything.
> ...



I can guarantee that he also 'knew' OJ was guilty from the moment he heard anything about the incident.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Yes I do.....most white's don't go crazy over something like that.  But racists don't understand this.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



the state got busted from the inside that is was purposefully withholding 

important evidence from the defense


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Are they going to do sanctions or did that whisper away?

I posted dis in da udda thread:

The problem with that is the governor, Pam Bondi and Angela Corey are all in bed together. I don't know where the remedy would come from, that's why I've been so damn mad about it. This is government corruption at it's finest.

This is an R state - so much so they elected a crook responsible for the largest Medicare fraud in US history and bought the election with 27 mil of his own money. So unless everyone sashays across the isle come election time, I don't see where the relief on massive amount of misconduct in this case is going to come from. That's a bitter pill to swallow.


pRick Scott's baby:

In settlements reached in 2000 and 2002, Columbia/HCA pled guilty to 14 felonies and agreed to a $600+ million fine in the largest fraud settlement in US history. Columbia/HCA admitted systematically overcharging the government by claiming marketing costs as reimbursable, by striking illegal deals with home care agencies, and by filing false data about use of hospital space. They also admitted fraudulently billing Medicare and other health programs by inflating the seriousness of diagnoses and to giving doctors partnerships in company hospitals as a kickback for the doctors referring patients to HCA. They filed false cost reports, fraudulently billing Medicare for home health care workers, and paid kickbacks in the sale of home health agencies and to doctors to refer patients. In addition, they gave doctors "loans" never intending to be repaid, free rent, free office furniture, and free drugs from hospital pharmacies.[3][4][5][6][7]

In late 2002, HCA agreed to pay the U.S. government $631 million, plus interest, and pay $17.5 million to state Medicaid agencies, in addition to $250 million paid up to that point to resolve outstanding Medicare expense claims.[31] In all, civil law suits cost HCA more than $2 billion to settle, by far the largest fraud settlement in US history.[32]


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with a federal civil rights prosecution is the the DOJ has already investigated and closed their case.  While they can reopen it, they would have to turn over all of that prior investigation to the defense including the reasons why it was closed to begin with.   Also, the defense now has all the exculpatory evidence that was illegally withheld in the state's case.
> ...



Double jeopardy is not a problem because the federal government is considered a separate sovereign and the defendant is not being tried twice in the same court by the same entity.  

Perhaps this discussion will help.

Expanding Double Jeopardy | Cato Institute


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> ...



The NAACP however is pushing it.  And that is could be sufficient reason for the DOJ to get involved.  Whoever is running for election or re-election in 2014 will want those votes.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

CNN and NBC should be prosecuted next. How can they call themselves legitimate News Organizations.  They had the man convicted before he received a fair trial. This has possibly been the most heinous malicious act of Media Bias i've ever witnessed. I mean, CNN and NBC were right up front in your face with their obvious Bias. They can no longer be considered legitimate News Outlets. Shame on em.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 14, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


That is because the only two options are either "Guilty" or "Not guilty".


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The white conservatives on this board took Zimmerman's side almost unanimously before the facts were out, and what makes that worse is that now that the verdict is in,

they perversely believe that their wild, baseless, racially motivated GUESS was somehow vindicated.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Now they say Trayvon could have "been a great golfer like Tiger Woods".


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


 I don't see any difference between the NAACP and the KKK.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> There is a difference between sensationalizing the news and intentionally lying to make news.   The networks intentionally lied.   Due to their lies, George Zimmerman was damaged in his reputation and financially.   He certainly does have a great case and he should bring it.   This isn't a case that will go to trial.  They will settle quickly because the last thing news groups want is to have their credibility played out in everyone else's news.
> 
> How much did you hear about the lawsuit filed by the Duke Lacrossse players?    They sued, they sued the prosecutor's office, the police and the school.



You cannot sue "the media".  "The media" comprises all methods of communication dissemination.  Who owns the internet?  What's he going to do, sue Al Gore because somebody wrote a blog he doesn't agree with?

Just as absurd is your blanket statement "the networks intentionally lied".  For a start, who are "the networks"?  You're gonna walk into court naming "the networks" as defendant?  Really?  Whoever they are, how do you know they "lied"?  And if so, how do you know it was "intentional"?  To know these things, you'd have to not only be present in the board meeting where "the networks" (in the "the networks" building, 123 Main Street, Anywhere USA) agreed among themselves to "lie" -- but you'd have to have been present at the site of the altercation between Zimmerman and the kid to know what actually went down. 

Because in reality everything you actually do know about that event came to you from the same source named in this suit: "the media".  So if you're going to conclude "the networks" or "the media" "lied" in the progression of the "story"  --- and therefore are not credible --- *then you have to reject the story itself, since they gave it to you in the first place*.



You cannot sue "the media" any more than you can sue "damn liburruls/damn conservatives" or "racists" or "these kids today".  The premise is absurd.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

paulitician said:


> CNN and NBC should be prosecuted next. How can they call themselves legitimate News Organizations.  They had the man convicted before he received a fair trial. This has possibly been the most heinous malicious act of Media Bias i've ever witnessed. I mean, CNN and NBC were right up front in your face with their obvious Bias. They can no longer be considered legitimate News Outlets. Shame on em.



I totally agree with you.  What they did should be criminally prosecution.  It went well beyond ethics to negligence.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a fact that we have more gun deaths but it is also a fact that they have higher violent crime rates than we do. It is also a fact that between 1.5 and 3 million times a year citizens protect themselves from crime using their guns - most often without firing a shot.
> ...



I love that POS study.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman is not done yet

He still faces a wrongful death lawsuit


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is a difference between sensationalizing the news and intentionally lying to make news.   The networks intentionally lied.   Due to their lies, George Zimmerman was damaged in his reputation and financially.   He certainly does have a great case and he should bring it.   This isn't a case that will go to trial.  They will settle quickly because the last thing news groups want is to have their credibility played out in everyone else's news.
> ...



He cannot sue the media generally but he can sue specific media outlets.   The case against CBS is stellar.  A first year law student could win that one.


----------



## HomeInspect (Jul 14, 2013)

Was Zimmerman wrong? yes
Should he have stayed where he was, and called the police? yes
Should he have listened to the dispatcher, and followed advice? yes
Is he a goof and maybe a wanna-be cop? most likely

Did the jury do the right thing? yes


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Zimmerman is not done yet
> 
> He still faces a wrongful death lawsuit



Nope.  Not a chance.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Since* I think *he is guilty, I hope he has no future.  None.  I hope he is sued, I hope he never works again and I really really hope he doesnt make money from a book on how to kill black teens.
> 
> Personally, I hope he ends up in a cell next to OJ.



 You Mad?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


 
Bet you checked your kids toothbrushes to see if they had brushed.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now they say Trayvon could have "been a great golfer like Tiger Woods".



why not 

it fits when you consider of bunch of people 

feel that 

maybe 

could be 

might have 

is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And what did CBS do?


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 14, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is a difference between sensationalizing the news and intentionally lying to make news.   The networks intentionally lied.   Due to their lies, George Zimmerman was damaged in his reputation and financially.   He certainly does have a great case and he should bring it.   This isn't a case that will go to trial.  They will settle quickly because the last thing news groups want is to have their credibility played out in everyone else's news.
> ...




I am sure that things will get more specific if a suit is filed.   Of course specific networks and media outlets were involved.  Literal-minded little thing, ain't ya?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Now they say Trayvon could have "been a great golfer like Tiger Woods".
> ...



That post totally whacked my stop send butt.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They made the edited tape to prove that Zimmerman was a racist.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Since* I think *he is guilty, I hope he has no future.  None.  I hope he is sued, I hope he never works again and I really really hope he doesnt make money from a book on how to kill black teens.
> 
> Personally, I hope he ends up in a cell next to OJ.



Such hatred for your fellow man.  It must really suck to be you.  Oddly enough, I find myself feeling very sorry for you.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Fine.  YOU walk into court bringing a suit against "the media" or "the networks".  Let me know how long it is before the laughter subsides.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



--LOL
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.

That is worth something in the world of justice and gives me some solace against the outrage of the GD government.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And the link to this is... ?
Do I have to hold your hand and walk through _everything_?


----------



## Crackerjaxon (Jul 14, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Did I not just tell you that specific entities would be named in a suit?  Are you daft, or merely illiterate?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?
> 
> Moral of story.  Better to allow yourself to be beaten to death or seriously injured than defend yourself?  It is starting to look that way.




No civil charges will be brought.

First,  self defense provides immunity from civil liability in Florida.Law of Self Defense ? FL 776.032?Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.?​Second,  O'Mara covered this in the after verdict press conference.
Zimmerman attorney: We will get civil suit immunity​Third,  no lawyer will bring suit because under Florida law if the plaintiffs lose,  the defendants legal expenses must be split between the plaintiffs AND the plaintiffs lawyer.
Does the loser pay the attorney fees? - Naples News​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> 
> That is worth something in the world of justice and gives me some solace against the outrage of the GD government.



yes 

i remember when the news was that 

zimmermans poker face was to be the death of him 

i can also remember when the knock knock joke 

was the nail in the coffin of zimmermans freedom


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> 
> That is worth something in the world of justice and gives me some solace against the outrage of the GD government.



I missed it as well.  I got tired of the talking heads so I was watching an H2 presentation on Jesse James, and flipping back and forth.  I was just a few seconds too late the last time.  But I've seen it since. After the question about manslaughter, I think he was expecting that to be the verdict.  

I'm already in O'Mara withdrawal!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?
> ...



thanks for the lnks


----------



## FJO (Jul 14, 2013)

Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton must be very disappointed.

Some MSNBC creeps almost cried.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> 
> That is worth something in the world of justice and gives me some solace against the outrage of the GD government.



I also missed it yesterday. Where did you see it? I heard the Martins did not even show up. They knew their son was a POS thug.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?
> ...



Addendum

No federal charges under Double Jeopardy:

double jeopardy legal definition of double jeopardy. double jeopardy synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

Lottsa case law on Double Jeopardy.  (And one really good Ashley Judd movie.)  Anyone who wants it can find it themselves.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjaxon said:
> ...



The OP says "sue _the media_".
A post from a few minutes ago says "_the networks_ intentionally lied".
You say "specific entities" without naming any or what they'd be sued for.

Some people are starting topics emptyhanded.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> ...



Ditto on Stamina!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 14, 2013)

This count?

 "Mob beats man on his own front porch &#8220;for Trayvon&#8221;&#8230;press ignores" Police say that the group of 20 assailants used chairs, pipes and paint cans to waylay Owens on his own front porch.... as her brother lie on the ground bleeding, one of the assailants looked back and shouted: &#8220;Now that&#8217;s justice for Trayvon!&#8221;...  only the latest in a string of alleged black-on-white hate crimes in the wake of the Trayvon Martin shooting on February 26, in Sanford, Florida.

a. -Last week, police in the Chicago suburb of Maywood arrested 18-year-old Alton L. Hayes III, after he and a juvenile accomplice allegedly attacked and robbed a man. Hayes has admitted to the crime and told police he committed the brutal assault because he was angry over the Trayvon Martin case,..."
Mob beats man on his own front porch ?for Trayvon??press ignores - Norfolk Crime | Examiner.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Just a reminder.....
> 
> Here's a photo ON THE NIGHT OF THE SHOOTING of that 'child' the DISGUSTING FILTH in the LSM loves to talk about --
> 
> ...



the clerk btw is taller then zimmerman


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Stick that up your ass Eric.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Here's a video to help you ladies get your Stamina fix. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1HCtIyImtk]George Zimmerman's Lawyers React to Not Guilty Verdict in Trayvon Martin Case (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 14, 2013)

Trayvon could have used some Masonry tenets in his upbringing.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I think I see your point but, well, thats still a stretch Mud....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> ...


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The GOP isn't taking in tea party hacks anymore.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Addendum
> 
> No federal charges under Double Jeopardy:
> 
> ...



Google dual sovereignty + double jeopardy


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> ...




Justice was served, a kid lost his life, you know nothing of how the Martins feel.

You are a classless POS.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



White folk had their lynching of Trayvon Martin, now they need to leave the light on the front porch on at night.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> 
> That is worth something in the world of justice and gives me some solace against the outrage of the GD government.



I got the impression watching Zimmerman, that he assumed the not guilty was for the M2 charge and it took a moment to sink in that he was going home. It was like 5 seconds or so before you saw a slight smile.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Addendum
> ...



Double jeopardy would apply though only if the DOJ went after Zimmerman on a wrongful death charge.  They wouldn't.  They would go after him on a civil rights violation.  And the way this administration bends whatever rules they wish to accomplish whatever they want to do, I guarantee you they will do that if they think there is political capital to be gained.  I'm sure they are conducting public opinion information as we speak.  If enough of their constituency approves of them proceeding, then they will.  And if you go by most of our more leftists friends here--you know the current administration's constituency--well. . . . .


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> good i hope it stays this way



I think if anything major was going to happen it already would have.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

The black gangs of Florida should just attack any white woman they see.  Anyone of them could have been a juror.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They are POS for trying to railroad an innocent man in order to gain fame & fortune. They knew the truth, they kicked their own son out of the house. He called himself a gangster & he was not just playing around. He bragged about beating the hell out of snitches like GZ. They are a POS!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Ben Crump: "Trayvon will forever remain in the anals of history with the likes of Medgar Evers and Emmet Till."

Hey Benny, you're right about  Trayvon and "anals", but Evers and Till were not [BDLR mode]*ASSHOLES* [/BDLR mode off]


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



One thing we know fer sure....  You won't be part of it.

You'll just sit back and try to incite others to do what you're too cowardly to do.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Addendum
> ...



What does that mean in plain people English?

Yes or No?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> ...


Did you catch Don West's comments at the presser last night? "Stop me if you've heard this." THAT was priceless. It finally put a human face on him for me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Why federal?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Would have been cool if, when the individual jurors were asked if this was your verdict...



> Juror B-36 is this your verdict?  Yes
> Juror B23  is this your verdict?  Yes
> Juror I 16 is this your verdict?  Yes



Someone yelled Bingo.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



How is that humanly possible when they interviewed over 30 people and closed the investigation as unfounded - even in their world how is that possible?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice verdict.

Justice was done.

That TM is dead remains a tragedy.

At least it wasn't compounded by a miscarriage of justice.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 14, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > good i hope it stays this way
> ...



On CNN, right shortly after the verdict, a white man was interviewing a member of the NEW Black Panthers` who said because of the heavily armed forces everywhere, there would not be rioting....

 His admission positively surprised me. May peace prevail.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool, that's a cool avatar.
> ...



You're a loony.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?



Smearing and innocent kid? Your kidding right. They made the case that he was an innocent kid just walking home with a bag of skittles. Showed pictures of him when he was alittle kid. They edited the 911 tapes to make zimmerman sound like a racist, but in truth martin was a racist gangsta wanna be that was high walking around for trouble. The bad part is he found it, and he lost. Nothing more if he didn't attack zimmerman he would be alive today. So get over it justice was served.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

Let's hope it all stays peaceful.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



I think the proper question is "_How_ Federal"?

People just wanna talk out their asses this morning.

When all you got is hate.......??


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

A civil case in Florida is impossible.   There is no basis for the Martins to bring a federal civil case.  There is a real problem with federal charges because unlike the Rodney King case, Zimmerman wasn't acting under color of law.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It was the US government that brought the trial on. The parents are humans that were hurt and have a pain that will stay with them until the day they die. They loved their child like any parent would.


----------



## MACAULAY (Jul 14, 2013)

Race-Marxists are on MSNBC this morning demanding, in high and menacing terms, a federal prosecution of Zimmerman for violating Martin's civil rights.

Nevermind that the trial testimony satisfied all minds accessible to reason that Zimmmerman acted in self-defense---they want another bite at the apple. A black youth is dead at the hands of a man with some white blood, and a terrible retribution must be exacted--damn the evidence to the effect that the effective cause of Martin's death was his own decision to viciously attack Zimmerman, instead of just going on home. 

I say they will not get further retribution

Holder (and Obama) are purely political animals. The good of the Chicago-Machine Branch of the Democratic Party is all that matters.

And further demonizing and persecuting Zimmerman (because he has a white father), tempting as it is, would be crossing the line, even for Holder and Obama. Not in their overall political interests.

So, we are going to see the spectacle of Barak Obama and Eric Holder telling Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson---NO.

Meanwhile, since Zimmerman shot Martin, hundreds of black youths have died in Chicago, of gunshot wounds, at the hands of other blacks. This is not an issue of interest to Race-Marxists.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

*USA Today:*

_Angry civil rights groups on Sunday were pressing for new criminal charges following George Zimmerman's acquittal on second-degree murder and manslaughter in a Florida courtroom.

The NAACP website featured an online petition asking the Justice Department to bring federal charges against Zimmerman in the February 2012 fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin._


Civil rights leaders seek new charges against Zimmerman


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I believe that a federal prosecution on civil rights charges is not going to happen... oops lets edit that :



> I STRONGLY believe that a federal prosecution on civil rights charges is not going to happen...


oops lets edit that to this:



> If Holder brings a Civil Rights action against GZ, he should be impeached


.... oops lets edit that to this:



> If Holder brings a Civil Rights action against GZ, he should be tarred and feathered.


----------



## Duped (Jul 14, 2013)

He'll do what his bosses ideology tells him to do.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yeah, we certainly know they wouldn't have accepted it if he was ruled guilty.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Wont happen.  No grounds for a suit. Too divisive.  The prosecutors already look bad here. They dont need more bad publicity.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2013)

That's fucking hilarious... Here's why...

Just the other day I made the suggestion that this could happen, and someone, I can't remember who, essentially called me a dumbass claiming this could not happen.

Now... Who was that... 



*Edit:*

Okay... They did not call me a dumbass, I exaggerated just a bit. But they did say it was impossible to bring these types of charges against a private citizen...




Uncensored2008 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman is indeed acquitted, I would not be surprised to see Federal charges filed against him for civil rights violations...
> ...


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> A civil case in Florida is impossible.   There is no basis for the Martins to bring a federal civil case.  There is a real problem with federal charges because unlike the Rodney King case, Zimmerman wasn't acting under color of law.



Possibly, but there are two more on the horizon: criminal stalking, and criminal civil rights violation

And they won't be tried by the good white folk of Sanford FL under Florida Law - but the Justice Department using Federal law.

Zimmerman has cause to worry ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



odd considering everyone I knew at the time was cheering over the OJ verdict.

He may have killed them, but the evidence wasnt good. 

our justice system worked. The State couldnt prove it's case. Must be found not guilty. True justice will be done by the Lord.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > A civil case in Florida is impossible.   There is no basis for the Martins to bring a federal civil case.  There is a real problem with federal charges because unlike the Rodney King case, Zimmerman wasn't acting under color of law.
> ...



If they could have charged him with "criminal stalking" they would have.  Fact of the matter: Zimmerman stalked no one.
As for civil rights violation, it was already established it was not racially motivated, so no case.
But dream on.

But you'll have to do it alone.  Your rep rating shows that you contribute nothing but inanity and stupidity to any discussion.  Your opinions are based on facts that exist only in your head.
Get lost.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Addendum
> ...



Did a quick reading...I don't see a pathway to overcome Petite.

There is no compelling new evidence that wasn't admissible in state court.

There is no intimidation,  in fact prior to the trial,  before the jury was sequestered,  the intimidation was all in FAVOR of a guilty verdict. 

There was no jury nullification.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > A civil case in Florida is impossible.   There is no basis for the Martins to bring a federal civil case.  There is a real problem with federal charges because unlike the Rodney King case, Zimmerman wasn't acting under color of law.
> ...



Stalking, is now federal? 

Civil rights? I'm not seeing a case, why do you make this statement?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I was doing the dancy/skippy thing.  I'm watching it now and am so glad Stamina wrote that letter to the Sheriff.  That sheriff is awesome and Stamina is one class act for publicly acknowledging his efforts.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

The man was tried which was what the Jesse Jackson's and the Al Sharpton's wanted.
The man was acquitted by a jury that the Prosecution approved.

And when the verdict didn't end up the way they wanted Justice wasn't done.
So let's keep charging him with shit until something sticks.

Is that where we are now?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, well, well, what have we here? Just a couple of the peaceful protesters outside the Seminole County courthouse yesterday.







Source: Trayvon Martin shooting: Teen threatens 'mass homicide' on Twitter if George Zimmerman is acquitted - NY Daily News


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Stalking is a criminal civil rights violation, as is profiling, and denying a person a right to life.

The State will not be involved in the DOJ civil rights actions against Zimmerman.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What does that mean in plain people English?
> 
> Yes or No?



It means yes.  

During the 60's such actions were brought in civil rights cases where state courts returned a not guilty verdict.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Because he's ignorant.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Whatever the reason I'm just glad it didn't happen they have been through enough down there.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> There have been no riots or violence in Florida over the Zimmerman verdict in fact other than some idiots in Oakland I have not heard of any at all I know a lot of people were disappointed with the verdict I'm glad they stayed calm over it and that those who supported Zimmerman were did not go cheering and high fiveing over the verdict both sides have handled this very well.



The verdict was a given.

Murder 2 was way over the top.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Many people are stalked and the DOJ isn't involved, I can't think of one case where that has happened. Profiling, Zimmerman was not profiled, that has been proven. 

Denying a person a right to life is another huge stretch.

The Martin family could certainly sue based on these laws but the government really has no case and could be at risk of violating double jeopardy laws.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, i must say Zimmerman's brother is pretty impressive. Just saw him annihilate the two CNN stooges interrogating him. He made them look like the foolish 'White Guilt' dunces they are. Their disappointment was so evident on their faces. Disappointed little Lynch Mobbers. We're gonna see a lot of them popping up in the Lamestream Media in the coming days. So stay tuned...Or don't.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



This verdict will actually help the cause of the New Black Panthers. Not only do young black men have to watch the police..they have to watch civilians.

The only way to compensate will be to legally arm themselves.

Which they did back in the day..until Ronald Reagan went after them.

Mulford Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I wonder if Rick Scott will prohibit young black men from arming themselves..so they can shoot back.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Excuse me? *USA Today *- 1 hour ago



*Civil rights leaders seek new charges against Zimmerman*

_Angry civil rights groups on Sunday were pressing for new criminal charges following George Zimmerman's acquittal on second-degree murder and manslaughter in a Florida courtroom.

The NAACP website featured an online petition asking the Justice Department to bring federal charges against Zimmerman in the February 2012 fatal shooting of Trayvon Martin.

"The most fundamental of civil rights  the right to life  was violated the night George Zimmerman stalked and then took the life of Trayvon Martin," the petition says. "We ask that the Department of Justice file civil rights (criminal) charges against Mr. Zimmerman for this egregious violation."_

Civil rights leaders seek new charges against Zimmerman


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What does that mean in plain people English?
> ...



You multiple choiced it!  I'm going with this answer:



> If Holder brings a Civil Rights action against GZ, he should be tarred and feathered


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

depotoo said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



And twenty years from now, kids in school will be taught by our professional liars ...errr... I mean school teachers that GZ towered over Martin, and will use the 12 year old pic of Martin as proof...because they will be using textbooks that use that pic.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



No, our justice system did not 'work' in the OJ case.  Our justice system is designed to the goal of producing the most 'just' outcomes it possibly can.  when an outcome is 'unjust',

it demonstrates the inevitable imperfection of the system.  It reminds us that the system occasionally _fails_ in its purpose.   No, it does not demonstrate that the system works.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

Once the moron Prosecutor dropped the 'I have a Dream' bomb, you knew his case was dead. Obviously, the Jury didn't by that Race-Baiting Bullshyte.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



If the verdict had been guilty they'd have tossed our criminal justice system in the river with a cement block tied around its neck.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



The hypocracy of some people is sickening.






Young black men in Florida, learn everything you can about CCW.  Become law abiding gun carrying Americans.  If someone is following you and you feel threatened for your life, shoot to kill.  Zimmerman would approve.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

"Many people are stalked and the DOJ isn't involved, I can't think of one case where that has happened. Profiling, Zimmerman was not profiled, that has been proven. 
Denying a person a right to life is another huge stretch.
The Martin family could certainly sue based on these laws but the government really has no case and could be at risk of violating double jeopardy laws.[/QUOTE]

----------------------------------

Really? Stay tuned son .... The DOJ indicted the criminals in the lynchings of blacks in Madison FL and Groveland FL in the '40's
Well before the Civil Rights Act of 1964


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

I must say, Zimmerman's brother is damn impressive. I just watched him annihilate the two CNN dunces interrogating him. Their Lynch Mobber disappointment was so evident on their faces. He made them look like the 'White Guilt' Race-Baiting buffoons they are.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



We've seen our government go after 'innocent' people time and time again.  This is the same government who eavesdrops on A.P. reporters, trumped up charges to go after a Fox News reporter, uses the IRS to coerce people, discriminates against any group with a conservative agenda, and did their damndest to smear Joe the Plumber (and others of that type) and anybody else they want to diminish and make look uncredible or inferior or whatever.

This is the same govrnment who on six different occasions paid expenses/salaries for people to go to Florida to help organize protests and stir up public opinion that got Zimmerman arrested in the first place.   You think they would hesitate to manufacture any reason to continue to go after a George Zimmerman if they think there is political advantage to be gained?


----------



## william the wie (Jul 14, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > good i hope it stays this way
> ...


When there are no major black riots in large cities that is news. The question is how soon Hispanic retaliation will hit and in what form? The home boys not eligible for deportation will be the shock troops and gangs of any color are always looking for more turf. Jackson and the other race pimps are in deep trouble over their bad judgment call on this one. There's going to be a lot of straight arrow black kids who are going to pay the price for this dumbass stunt. 

Holder and Obama were trying for higher black turnout in the upcoming 2014 election and toned down their response to the minimum they could get away with given the circus atmosphere created by Sharpton wannabees. So, while I dislike both of them I can't fault them on this one. Holder and Obama were as hands off as internal Democratic politics would permit them to be. When an independent eyewitness for the prosecution testifies that at the time he saw it Trayvan Martin was committing assault and battery and preventing the retreat of Zimmerman no other verdict was possible. If the administration is forced into a civil rights prosecution with this evidence that case will be lost too and Hispanics will be doing revenge drive by to beat the band.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

11:27 Sanctions hearing and civil.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



No...because he is STUPID.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



So politically driven people want a civil rights trial and the is your reason for there being a case?

Again what is your case on bringing a "right to life" civil rights violation?


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 14, 2013)

Some on the right almost sound like they are praying for violence. I'm sure the chance to shoot at black people gets them excited.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

And there may have been criminal misconduct committed by the Prosecutors. So, we'll see if that's pursued. I think the Judge's behavior was also unjust. She should be investigated as well.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



One of the channels did a rerun.  Don't recall which I was watching at the time. 

Anyway I found the H2 show on Jesse James to be most interesting.  I think this winter, I may look up some books about him.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?
> ...



And all of these factoids -- every last one-- are things you got from... the media.  The same media being lambasted (correctly) for being less than credible.  Which means the in-credible parts "prove" the media distort the story, while the parts you want to believe are the exception to the rule.  Either way.

So diga me this: if all it takes to convict or acquit is to sit in one's barcalounger ingesting third-hand selectively edited reports from a commercial media whose underlying purpose is not to deliver news but to sell deodorant --- then what the hell do we need juries for?  Just take an online poll and give the defendant either the chair or his walking papers, depending on the poll.

What y'all were watching wasn't a trial.  It was a soap opera.  And it sold a lot of soap.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow - Sunny - watch the Stamina video above.

He so. gets. it.

Has he been reading our thread??


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.
> 
> Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.
> 
> ...



Sure...let him get a lawyer and sue...everyone has the right to sue anyone for anything.   I would like to see him spend his money that way...yes.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Martins have a great case for a civil law suit against the Zimmermans.
> ...



No, he is not.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Evidently, according to the lawyers on TV this morning..  IF the Martins file a civil suit against Zimmerman, they have to be awarded an amount larger then the amount they settled for with the Homeowner's association before they will get anything from him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Addendum
> ...



 [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]

Ah, yes.  Conflicts of Law.  I had PTSD after that class!  So you MUST understand if I forgot something.

Here's a decent argument against the dual sovereignty thingy, I should say 'doctrine.'  It is long but here is the conclusion, with which I whole heartedly agree.



> Conclusion
> The dual sovereignty doctrine regarding successive state and federal
> prosecutions as presently applied is repugnant to the spirit of
> the constitutional protections guaranteed by the Double Jeopardy
> ...



http://ir.lawnet.fordham.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1961&context=ulj

So, can I hope for to get another O'Mara fix anytime soon?  If so, I'll put my money on him.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> The man was tried which was what the Jesse Jackson's and the Al Sharpton's wanted.
> The man was acquitted by a jury that the Prosecution approved.
> 
> And when the verdict didn't end up the way they wanted Justice wasn't done.
> ...



No one takes the Florida law, or the white racism behind that law - very seriously.

The State of Florida knows all along it is a Federal case, and wanted to end the Sanford charade ASAP to save money.

Now it's on to the Federal Courts with the killer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Guest on HLN says the Zimmermans should "just shut up".

That's right, only the race baiters should be allowed to talk now.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Wow - Sunny - watch the Stamina video above.
> 
> He so. gets. it.
> 
> Has he been reading our thread??



I don't have frickin' sound on my computer.  I'll find the youtube and bookmark for when I purchase a new monitor.  Mine blitzed out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Didn't the Zimmtards say that he would be found guilty because they were afraid that a not-guilty verdict would lead to mass riots by angry blacks?

So much for that racist conspiracy theory.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

In Southern states.

I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Guest on HLN says the Zimmermans should "just shut up".
> 
> That's right, only the race baiters should be allowed to talk now.



Just watched Zimmerman's brother annihilate the two CNN dunces interrogating him. He made them look like the Dumbed-Down 'White Guilt' buffoons they are. He destroyed them with logic & reason. The man is pretty impressive.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

On the video above at 20:18 re question about the judge and Don's GIGANTIC eye rolling.

Okay, I'm having some fun now.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Guest on HLN says the Zimmermans should "just shut up".
> 
> That's right, only the race baiters should be allowed to talk now.



Zimmerman and every other American whose life could have been irrevocably changed by this trial had it gone the other way needs to stand up and speak up to the racist media.  I would put then out of business if I could.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

aaronleland said:


> Some on the right almost sound like they are praying for violence. I'm sure the chance to shoot at black people gets them excited.



Oh, they were going crazy with fantasies of blowing away young blacks on the street. They were BEGGING for riots.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 14, 2013)

As opposed to illegally or what?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - Sunny - watch the Stamina video above.
> ...



It's very worth the watch.

Do you want me to teamviewer in and fix your sound?   lol


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.


 
I support anyone arming themselves, legally.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

EVERY black man in America should own a firearm.

So they can defend themselves against racist pricks like George Zimmerman.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 14, 2013)

If Trayvon had been a white child and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *
Zimmermans's own words and action will convict him of a hate crime. Which he can be charge and tried for. Afro-American leader will not let this child death be in vain. There will also be a investigation of Trayvon's civil right be violated by the sheriff department,etc.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Didn't the Zimmtards say that he would be found guilty because they were afraid that a not-guilty verdict would lead to mass riots by angry blacks?
> 
> So much for that racist conspiracy theory.



No dumbass.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Said video has been heretofore bookmarked.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2013)

I am not sure the DOJ will prosecute.

Oh, an aside: don't ever mind what Uncensored says about legal matters, simple waste of your time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - Sunny - watch the Stamina video above.
> ...



If you have a headphone jack on your computer, you can get a small set of speakers and plug into that.

Much cheaper than a new monitor.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Reagan didn't.

Generally..I don't think concealed carry is a good idea.

But if you are in the south and black?

It's probably necessary.

Not only do you have to really worry about cops..but also your fellow citizens.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Leweman said:


> As opposed to illegally or what?



As opposed to being unarmed.

Like Martin..


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

Why didn't the MSM focus even slightly on Trayvon's own Racism? His use of the term "Cracker" clearly indicated he was Racist. Personally, i know it's not politically correct, but i think his own Racism may have been the main reason this awful incident occurred. He may have lost his temper due to the fact he was a typical angry Racist.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 14, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> If Trayvon had been a white child and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *



If the media's account of the incident had been accurate Zimmerman would be sitting in jail right now.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> "Many people are stalked and the DOJ isn't involved, I can't think of one case where that has happened. Profiling, Zimmerman was not profiled, that has been proven.
> Denying a person a right to life is another huge stretch.
> The Martin family could certainly sue based on these laws but the government really has no case and could be at risk of violating double jeopardy laws.



----------------------------------

Really? Stay tuned son .... The DOJ indicted the criminals in the lynchings of blacks in Madison FL and Groveland FL in the '40's
Well before the Civil Rights Act of 1964


[/QUOTE]

the difference being those Republicans bringing charges against Drmocrats that really do the lynchings


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Before any of you libtards go off on strawman arguments, there were people on both sides of the issue and both sides of the political spectrum who thought there would be violence. NOBODY that I know stated as a fact that there would be. Police forces all over the country were prepared, the NSA was prepared, the MSM speculated on it, and various tweets were publicized saying there would be.

It wasn't just the right wingers.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



I support it 100%. Always have.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - Sunny - watch the Stamina video above.
> ...



In the meantime,  you could get some stand-alone speakers.

I have some Creative brand external computer speakers I got from Walmart for $20.

Computer Speakers for Less - Walmart.com


----------



## Leweman (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Neither does Obama ... but Defiant does and so do I.  Weird


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> If Trayvon had been a white child and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *
> Zimmermans's own words and action will convict him of a hate crime. Which he can be charge and tried for.



Bingo!

Enter the Federal Government ....


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

An armed society is a polite society. If it wasn't for gun control, Trayvon Martin would still be alive. Gun control kills.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 14, 2013)

Last night I realized just how brilliant Stamina and his partner Wild (West) truly are:

They managed to completely and perfectly work both the courtroom and the court of public opinion.  By their motions regarding the discovery violations, et al, and their fight over the text messages and toxicology report, etc., they exposed everything for the public to see.  And they placed it on the record without sullying themselves or their client in front of the jury.  Nor did they sully the reputation of Trayvon Martin.  I don't think they ever intended to use the tox report in front of the jury because that would have been seen as disrespectful.  But the fact it is on the record is enough.  Now that's the essence of class, IMHO.

Absolutely brilliant lawyering.  I am sure attorneys here can better appreciate and explain the strategy, much more than I can.  But in years to come this case will be looked at as a great example of superb defense work.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's time for young black men to sober up, get off the weed, and stop jumping adults in the middle of the night who are carrying a concealed weapon - precisely for that reason.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



 [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]

Can I watch?

oops let's edit that to this:


> Can I help?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Oh please..

Federal Eye - National Parks Gun Law Takes Effect in February



> This week both the House and Senate approved Sen. Tom Coburn's amendment to the credit card bill. The Oklahoma Republican and a bipartisan coalition of lawmakers has tried for years to get the measure approved, arguing that differences in state and federal firearms restrictions made it difficult for gun owners to travel between state and federal lands. Interior instituted new regulations in the waning weeks of the Bush administration, only to have them rejected by a federal judge in March. The Obama administration refused to appeal the decision and the president signed today's bill with no comment on the gun provisions. Approval of Coburn's bill is yet another of several recent setbacks for gun control advocates.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Guest on HLN says the Zimmermans should "just shut up".
> ...



Must have video!


So far, not much ugliness.


> The Oakland police dispatch office said about 100 people protested, with some in the crowd breaking windows on businesses and starting small fires in the streets. As the protest wound down with the crowd dispersing, the office said that as of 2 a.m. PDT it had no word of any arrests.
> 
> Local media reports said some Oakland marchers vandalized a police squad car and police formed a line to block the protesters' path.
> 
> The Oakland Tribune said some windows on the newspaper's downtown offices were broken, and footage from a television helicopter show people attempting to start fires in the street and spray painting anti-police graffiti.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 
I wouldn't know since I've been a Republican all my adult life, but I've been told no matter how hard one tries it's impossible to completely flush the liberal, democrat stench from one's body and mind.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ah, yes.  Conflicts of Law.  I had PTSD after that class!  So you MUST understand if I forgot something.
> 
> Here's a decent argument against the dual sovereignty thingy, I should say 'doctrine.'  It is long but here is the conclusion, with which I whole heartedly agree.
> 
> ...



I am a fan of Gene Volokh... UCLA con law prof.  Here is a link to a recent blog on the Volokh Conspiracy website concerning this issue:

The Volokh Conspiracy » Cert Petition Asks Court to Overturn ?Dual Sovereignty? Doctrine in Double Jeopardy Law


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> On the video above at 20:18 re question about the judge and Don's GIGANTIC eye rolling.
> 
> Okay, I'm having some fun now.



He would like to keep his bar license for a couple more years... LOL


----------



## AmyNation (Jul 14, 2013)

I would saw you haven't been reading many posts on this trial than. I read countless bs from people saying how happy they were they don't live in a black neighborhood, they were going to cling to their tvs, stocking up on essentials etc etc, and that riots were a given.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the Zimmtards say that he would be found guilty because they were afraid that a not-guilty verdict would lead to mass riots by angry blacks?
> ...



I have no idea what a Zimmtard is other than a poor use of the English language for the record I thought it would be a hung jury.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 14, 2013)

You almost gotta laugh. You can't listen to the radio for an hour without hearing government sponsored commercials featuring the voice of "McGruff" the crime dog telling Americans to stalk and confront strangers in the neighborhood.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.




Nope.

They should legally arm themselves in ALL the states,  both northern and southern.

But the threshold in most states is 21 for CCW.

It is usually illegal for any minor to own a firearm, handguns specifically are illegal for minors to own or possess without adult supervision.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> If Trayvon had been a white child and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *
> Zimmermans's own words and action will convict him of a hate crime. Which he can be charge and tried for. Afro-American leader will not let this child death be in vain. There will also be a investigation of Trayvon's civil right be violated by the sheriff department,etc.



Bullshit! Nothing in Zimmerman's past indicated any racism, nothing brought out in the trial indicated that he profiled the race of Martin. 

Now, you indicate that black leaders are going to pursue Zimmerman based on revenge. 

This is nothing but a witch hunt, time to grow up and move on.

Hundreds of blacks have been killed over the last year, why do we only care about one?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL

I jumped into the Borg for a minute.  Hole E. Stupidity.

There are so many threats on there it's in sane.

This is my favorite response to one of them:
"NSA is now following you good luck with that"


----------



## paulitician (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yeah, the dude surprised me. I think the two CNN dunces were surprised too. They had him 2 against 1, yet he mopped the floor with em. Just goes to show, when Media dunces are forced away from their scripts, they're absolutely useless. They're just lucky their ear-pieces saved em a bit. Someone in the control room bailed em out somewhat. lol.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Not here.

We are happy with our gun laws.

You guys have different laws.

I think black folks should take advantage of them.

While the courts may not provide the same sort of protection for them if the off a white guy that they think means them harm.

Prison is better then dead.

And if it's legal? You still have a shot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



There are many here in Chicago who are armed.
They were even when it was illegal.
They tend to shoot each other.....a lot.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I have some headphones.  I'll hunt them down and check it out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Roddy White tells jurors in Zimmerman trial to ?kill themselves? | For The Win


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Was just thinking that I prolly have some in my 'computer cemetery.'


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 14, 2013)

The Martin shooting was just that... a shooting... that kicked-up a lot of dust along the way, but, in the final analysis, it was a shooting... one of thousands each year... and this will fade from memory far more quickly than most anti-Zimmerman folk would like to admit in the heat of this particular moment.

Five years from now, if you mention the Zimmerman trial, you'll get blank stares and a pregnant pause before somebody goes: "_Uhhhh... oh... yeah... right... I remember that one. Big fuss at the time. That guy went free, didn't he? Yeah. Well, the jury called it as they saw it, I guess. Oh, by the way... speaking about history trivia..._"

Garrre-ronnn-teeeed.

In the end, this was nothing more than a high-profile shooting case; prior to bigmouth Al Sharpton, et al, raggin' the local DA's office, nobody'd ever heard of Zimmerman or Martin, and it almost slipped off the scope for lack-of-charges before it even got underway.

Its only long-term value will be as a Case Study or Object Lesson in criminal law - how NOT to prepare or prosecute the State's case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2013)

Obama Satanists?

I have masonic friends who think co-masons are the forces of evil.

Several of the folks in this thread are truly unbalanced.  2nd, quit tipping like that, you will fall over.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

More post verdict media coverage:



> The NAACP, the Rev. Jesse Jackson and other civil rights activists are calling on the U.S. Department of Justice and Attorney Gen. Eric Holder to press federal civil rights charges against George Zimmerman, the former neighborhood watchman who was acquitted by a Sanford, Fla., jury Saturday in the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.
> 
> The most fundamental of civil rights  the right to life  was violated the night George Zimmerman stalked and then took the life of Trayvon Martin," NAACP President Ben Jealous wrote in a letter to Holder shortly after the verdict was announced. "We ask that the Department of Justice file civil rights charges against Mr. Zimmerman for this egregious violation. Please address the travesties of the tragic death of Trayvon Martin by acting today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> EVERY black man in America should own a firearm.
> 
> So they can defend themselves against racist pricks like George Zimmerman.



GZ was a racist Democrat? Say it isn't so........


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Didn't the Zimmtards say that he would be found guilty because they were afraid that a not-guilty verdict would lead to mass riots by angry blacks?
> 
> So much for that racist conspiracy theory.



Don't get you way and now go to name calling. My kids did that and then they turned six, when do you turn six?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the neighborhood watch dude who raped a woman in my town will just be let go, too.  It's been two years and nobody knows anything.  Like the matter has just been dropped.  Shoved under the rug.  I've tried to find out some information to no avail.  And I'm afraid if I keep pushing the issue I'll become a target of some kind.
> ...



From the information given it's hard to tell what happened.   The dude will be let go.  That gives the impression that the dude is in custody, otherwise he can't be let go.  Then there's a comment that its been two years and no one knows anything.  This indicates that they have no idea who committed the crime, no one is in custody and no one to let go.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes.  Conflicts of Law.  I had PTSD after that class!  So you MUST understand if I forgot something.
> ...




Thanks Le_45!

 [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]

Another site bookmarked.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



I also support the legal arming of young black men in Chicago and Detroit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck him too.

Harry Reid on Zimmerman Trial: 'This Isn't Over' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> More post verdict media coverage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is C.R.A.Z.Y.

Don't they have an economy to fix or something?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You guys do realize that you are using sanity in your positions. This does not settle well with those on a witch hunt and are letting emotions rule and not law.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



We've been battling witch hunters for a couple months.  We're professionals.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything.
> ...



It took 44 days for him to be. It turned out and as I deduced last year, it must have been because there wasn't enough evidence to convict him. It turns out I was right. I made this prediction to my grandmother and in the last forum I was in. Oh yeah, I didn't start studying to be a paralegal three weeks ago, I started last January. 

So, yes I knew. You'd much rather not know, and you would much rather be a troll.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If a Hispanic guy is beating the crap out of a black guy they should get to shoot them all day long.  Same if its a white, asian, whatever.  I don't see the problem.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And, as an extra added bonus... Walmart is now selling TWINKIES!!!


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



They do already.
More American's need to exercise their 2nd amendment rights, be they Black, Brown, Yellow or White.
30% of Blacks legally own guns compared to 43% White.
This is not a racial issue. It is a 2nd amendment right for all Americans to legally own a gun.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> EVERY black man in America should own a firearm.
> 
> So they can defend themselves against racist pricks like George Zimmerman.



It was proven in Court that Zimmerman is not racist.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!
> 
> Paraphrase:
> 
> You can trash him on your show or any CNN program you want, but the jury found him not guilty. I don't care if he had skittles or m&m's. BITCH!!!!



Is Zimmerman's brother an attorney?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 14, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> i hope he forgives all who have offended him and moves on with his life



This goes beyond "offense" Avatar. This has ruined his man's life. most of it was caused by the media


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ideally, no one would reproduce.
> ...



People wouldn't have to harassed and then drawn into being killed like Trayvon was. There are many murders where people suffer horrible fates. The ravages of war would end for real in that case. There are millions if not billions who have one illness or another that makes their lives miserable. I understand plenty of people have great lives, but if no one were left, how'd they be missed? Misery would end peacefully, and the only sacrifice would be there wouldn't be children for a period of time. Why do people commit suicide? And it's common for people not want to be alive at all, though how many can only be guessed at. Why continue to turn out people that ultimately won't want to live? Of course, children love life, but that is short in comparison to the long languishing adulthood of so many.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




I hate to be the one to burst your bubble,  but New York, New Jersey,  and Massachusetts do not constitute the entirety of the Northern States.

And Maryland as much as we loathe to admit it,  is a Southern State.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rtc2.gif


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?



They didn't. The media did everything they could to sway the whole country into thinking that TM was an innocent child who was gunned down in cold blood by a white racist for minding his own business.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



No, they don't. Trayvon doesn't have the civil right to assault someone.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Martins have a great case for a civil law suit against the Zimmermans.
> ...



And rightly so.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



So long as it's legal.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Should Trayvon's family sue the media for smearing a innocent kid's name and causing racial hatred?
> ...





He legally carried a gun, was attacked for doing what he thought he was suppose to as the neighborhood watch group captain. And what ensued was tragic. But if it had been me. I too would have defended myself. While Trayvon Martin was only 17, he was the size of a man, with the attitude of a street fighter.

If my kid started acting like a thug, I would punish him and show that there are consequences to acting like a thug. The parents, I am afraid, failed their son, this culture has failed most of our youth


----------



## Roudy (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> 
> You were wrong for making assumptions without base about a man you hardly ever knew. This issue was filled with the disease of racism and politics. Not only did we dishonor the memory of the fallen in doing so, we disrespected the family of the survivor. This entire thing reeked of hatred. Now I must ask you: What if you were the one being falsely accused for defending yourself? What if you became a political target for ruthless persecution and vilification? What does it matter who followed who? To lose a child, you must know pain on a personal level nobody else can imagine.
> 
> Throughout this trial, the idiocy of the charges brought against George Zimmerman were clearly revealed. The motivations behind them were made clearer. Yet some of us chose to succumb to the disinformation fed to them by the media and by their party.  But now I hope, since Zimmerman has been found not guilty  by the due diligence of a jury of his peers and his attorneys, that this serves a lesson to some. Politics can never get in the way of justice. For those of us who thought this was an issue of race. You were wrong. Justice will always prevail.


Zimmerman should never have been charged. The exculpatory evidence was overwhelming. Had it not been for attention whore politicians and media personalities intervening and brushing aside what was a thorough local police investigation that had also found Zimmerman not guilty, this circus would never have happened. 

Of course we know that the president and the left in general will never miss an opportunity to divide Americans along racial and economic lines, in order to reap the benefits. 

And now they are cheapening the memory of famed civil rights leaders like Dr Martin Luther King Jr by invoking their names in a case that had absolutely nothing to do about race. 

Someone should remind them the children's story about a boy that cried wolf.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Zimmerman is not done yet
> 
> He still faces a wrongful death lawsuit



I don't think so, and if they bring one, they will lose.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



Wow, coming from you that almost hurt. You're gonna sit there and call me all sorts of names and insult me, then accuse me of being a sock. Clayton is a liberal asskisser, I will have nothing to do with him. If I were "fishing for a slap on the back" I would be whining like mamooth is on his little bitchy thread in another forum. I don't need slaps on the back, I don't even care, I post here to engage in intelligent conversation. I didn't ask for anybody's approval.  

Oh but hey, you must be jealous that an OP got so much attention. Go sit in the corner and pout like a little child if you feel that way. Your cry for attention did not go unnoticed, though. Here is return rep for being the self aggrandizing prick that you are. This is almost self-projection the more I read it! I'll ignore this little spat now, and move on with other things. I'm in a lot of pain right now with a bad back, so if we ever have this little discussion again, I'll slap you with a neg.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



So now you have a problem with "States" rights?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You need a link? That link has been provided numerous times here. It's a fact pal. If you are going to discuss, try getting caught up on the facts before you waste all our time.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

..."in the anals of history next to Medgar Evers and Emmett Till"

Agenda acknowledged at 2:47


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > How can you sue free speech the cornerstone of the media?
> ...



Wasn't that just an isolated incident mistakenly done by a handful of people? And how does one story out of many thousands show there was malice? One story when everyone is working on that same thing shouldn't convince anyone.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2013)

Thankfully, Ike and the Republicans got the Dems to stop southern lynchings


----------



## Misty (Jul 14, 2013)

Jesse Jackson, once again, proves he is a racist sexist. 

"JACKSON: Well, it was a stretch, trying to avoid the obvious. *There was no--you speak of jury of your peers: there was no man on the juryTrayvon was a black boythere was no man, no black on the jury. So at least the idea of jury of your peers was a stretch all the while."*


The jury is for Zimmerman first of all not trayvon. 
"there was no man, no black on the jury". So fucking what Jesse. Are white women incapable of understanding the law?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



It seems the legal system doesn't share your views.

Florida woman sentenced to 20 years in controversial warning shot case - CNN.com


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > EVERY black man in America should own a firearm.
> ...


False.  And ridiculous, even for you.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



they are already armed in Chicago...Oh legally? would that matter? 



72 Shot in Chicago in Wave of Holiday Weekend Violence

72 Shot in Chicago in Wave of Holiday Weekend Violence | NBC Chicago


and, since stats show what, over 80% of gun violence involving blacks is, with another black, yes they need to defend themselves Sallow, you've outdone yourself, you got right to the nub of the matter. 

 I am all for the right to return fire when fired upon.... yup that sounds like a great 'Progressive' move......


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I bet you would much rather troll than speak. Speaking requires actual thought. Thought is an ability you have yet to master.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > More post verdict media coverage:
> ...



Yep, but they don't know how to do that.  But they do know how to race bait and stir up emotional responses and keep the public focused on a racist George Zimmerman.  It is a way to keep media coverage off of more embarrassing things.  And they have a mostly surrogate media quite willing to aid and abet them in that strategy.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



An armed society is a polite society. If we were all armed, Trayvon Martin would be alive today.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Of course they should be armed.  Especially in black areas.  Thugs like Trayvon Martin would just be using a perceived right to do drive bys.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



so the proof he is, is:___________________


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Another in a long unbroken succession of failthreads by Sallow.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



Angela Corey was put in place after her predecessor wisely chose not to arrest him for lack of evidence. There was widespread corruption and submission to political pressure all around. The media hyped this thing up and turned it into a drumhead trial.  They all but ruined the man's life, all because they wanted a target for their faux outrage.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Actually, the only thing that was proven in court was that GZ wasn't motivated by race in this case. That doesn't necessarily mean he isn't a racist.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I agree that there is probably no libel case. But you say "mistakenly"?

You really think it was "mistakenly"? It was deliberate and manufactured to gain sympathy and viewership.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...






> While the courts may not provide the same sort of protection for them if the off a white guy that they think means them harm.




links please?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



yup, hes just a creepy ass cracka anyway so wtf right?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> 
> The story now is that the DOJ will likely bring violation of civil rights charges against Zimmerman and, because of presumed wrongful death, that could include prison time up to and including life imprisonment or even the death penalty. The NAACP is pushing for that.
> 
> ...




qft

A lot of people still think Zimmerman killed a cherub.

Each new legal action is a chance to show who it was Zimmerman was actually dealing with.






p.s. I thought I'd heard that the feds already did an investigation for civil rights violations and found no grounds to charge him.  Did I hear that wrong?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Pwned!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So that's it?  Crickets?  "It's a fact pal", that's it?

This proves my point-- y'all are all hung up on these wispy amorphous emotions and have no details.  For all the wailing about the media, you're following them around like a puppy.  They're selling the emotions of a soap opera; you're buying.  Yawn.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Another in a long unbroken succession of failthreads by Sallow.



And yet..

Here you are..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> ...



Zimmerman defended himself against a typical black street thug. The media is trying to spark violence as the black community typically wouldn't give a damn.

There hatred of whites is all this is about.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



By what? Exactly?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



This has likely already been pointed out, but Martin would have been too young to legally carry a gun. 

In Florida, at least, young black men need to understand that the Zimmerman verdict is now part of SYG jurisprudence, that one can be pursued by an armed private citizen, absent any evidence of wrongdoing, even in the context of racial profiling, where being black in certain neighborhoods means one is in the wrong place.  

For black man aged 21 and older, yes, they need to take a concealed carry course and apply for a carry permit, and arm themselves accordingly.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Proven to whom?

White folks telling white folks it's not about race?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Pogo, will never admit there is a link, even if he has seen it a 1,000 times. It doesn't fit his agenda.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



It was not proven that Zimmerman is not a racist.

It's moronic to claim it was proven.

Unless the word proof has a new definition.

Put the glue down and get some fresh air.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> Jesse Jackson, once again, proves he is a racist sexist.
> 
> "JACKSON: Well, it was a stretch, trying to avoid the obvious. *There was no--you speak of jury of your peers: there was no man on the juryTrayvon was a black boythere was no man, no black on the jury. So at least the idea of jury of your peers was a stretch all the while."*
> 
> ...



5 white woman, 1 Hispanic woman. BUT it is ok as he's part of the GRAND protected group. Evidence or reality doesn't matter to him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


That wasn't proven.  It was claimed.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> 
> But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.
> 
> You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.



There will never be enough evidence to even suggest racism on G.Z. part.. There's a very long list of evidence to the contrary that wasn't appropriate in a CRIMINAL trial -- but will blow away a "civil rights" trial..

You are right.. The kid had a very naive view of "the right way to handle a situation".. *He may end up savings the lives of 100s of other kids who will think and learn and get schooled properly by their parents.*  Or -- maybe the pot in his system clouded his judgement.

The rules are different aside outside the hood. One call to 911 and they would have TOLD HIM who exactly the "creepy ass cracker" was that was following him... 

ACT like you belong there.  Just like I'd act according to the rules of the hood where NOBODY watches the streets except for the gangs.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, only white people are racist. 

Or is it hispanic?

I cant tell anymore. As long as it's not against the most violent demographic we have....


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Another in a long unbroken succession of failthreads by Sallow.
> ...



Yup, pointing and laughing like always.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



But it would be different prosecutors, i.e. federal ones, who dealt with a civil rights action.  The only way they won't do it is if they are a) certain they would lose more votes with such an action than they could lose votes by not bringing one, or b) could make themselves liable for harrassment  and violating George Zimmerman's civil rights.   But 'grounds' for an action has not factored into most of their decisions and activities thus far and there is no reason to believe they would not stretch the rules to the limit and beyond in a case like this too.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

[MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

Are you on this thread?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 14, 2013)

Al S. must be working his bait magic as we speak.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Your ignorance of the facts in the case are showing, to the surprise of absolutely no one.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Not at all...I take umbrage at New York,  New Jersey and Massachusetts being characterized as making up the entirety of the Northern States,  which I think I made abundantly clear.  

Black,  white,  green, red,  brown, purple, yellow,  orange.

North,  South,  East,  West.

Red State,  Blue State.

Urban,  suburban, rural.

Rich,  poor,  middle class.

From purple mountains majesty,  across the fruited plains,  from sea to shining sea.

All encompassingly I support everyones right to arm themselves for the purpose of self defense and the defense of others wherever they may legally do so.


Is this in any way unclear.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



To the people of earth. Your planet however, who knows what you guys hear.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 14, 2013)

For years, the liberals have tried without success, to convince us that because we are white, we must be racists. 

Epic fail

They cannot see that they are the racists. If all they see is the race and not the action of a "person" regardless of race.

I doubt they would have ever stood up and cried crocodile tears if Trayvon had been white


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 14, 2013)

Next people like shallow will claim that having to have a background check and a course to carry is racially discriminatory.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



And there was no proof otherwise. My point still stands.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> For years, the liberals have tried without success, to convince us that because we are white, we must be racists.
> 
> Epic fail
> 
> ...



Of course we ALL know the answer to that one.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



here, I always see it as my duty as a citizen to help the helpless....don't bother thanking me....

Definition of CONTEXT
1
: the parts of a discourse that surround a word or passage and can throw light on its meaning
2
: the interrelated conditions in which something exists or occurs : environment, setting <the historical context of the war> 


get it? or do I have to spell it out for you ?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 14, 2013)

Poor Sallow stuck in liberal hell, after all these years. Must suck to be so blind

White guilt anyone?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Next people like shallow will claim that having to have a background check and a course to carry is racially discriminatory.



Boy, THAT would put liberal "minds" into a tailspin!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> Jesse Jackson, once again, proves he is a racist sexist.
> 
> "JACKSON: Well, it was a stretch, trying to avoid the obvious. *There was no--you speak of jury of your peers: there was no man on the juryTrayvon was a black boythere was no man, no black on the jury. So at least the idea of jury of your peers was a stretch all the while."*
> 
> ...



The Hispanic is described as a "black Hispanic".. juror B 29


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe this was a case of Hispanic privilege.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> not to put too fine a point on it yet every time someone is killed it is murder.




No it's not. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



as opposed to the white media telling sheep like you and black folks its about race?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I believe this was a case of Hispanic privilege.



I see it as the white media complex warring on the brown man......wheres the outrage?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 14, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Zimmerman mentored young black students.
Zimmerman took a young black girl to one of his proms.
Zimmerman has black friends.

On Thursday, the Justice Department released a report showing that George Zimmerman, a Florida neighborhood watch guard who is being charged with second degree murder for shooting 17-year-old Travyon Martin while on duty, is not racist.


The report reveals over 30 interviews showing that the Zimmerman is not racist, an argument held strong by prosecutors in charging him with the killing of Martin, an African-American.


FBI agents asked each of the interviewees whether Zimmerman "displayed any bias, prejudice or irrational attitude against any class of citizen, religious, racial, gender or ethnic groups,". The report showed that none of the 30 plus interviewees answered affirmative to show of any bias.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





You need to get your ass to a shrink, ASAP.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as they have no record of crime, they should be able to arm themselves.
You do know that MOST would have to defend themselves from their own people don't you????


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



I can't see this is a problem provided they posses the firearm legally. So what is your point? Do you subscribe to violence as a solution for what ails the black community. Dig deeper, you may discover the problem rests in government social welfare policy and leadership within their own community. But go head and fan the flames of discontent and malice.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

State attorney employee fired in George Zimmerman case | News - Home


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse Jackson, once again, proves he is a racist sexist.
> ...



Strategically placed to hang the jury.  But did not. 

Obviously what Jesse Jackson is saying is that this verdict SHOULD have been decided based on race.    Well, here's a flash, Jesse:  The prosecution had as much say about who was on the jury as the defense did.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL, I don't think that the Masonic group in question is regular.......................in fact I think that there may be some tension between them and PH.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



maybe if Zimmerman wrote a (ghosted)  book about his "roots" , 






he'd get more slack on that whiteness thing?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

He could face charges from the Justice Department and still has the civil suit.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Strategically placed to hang the jury.  But did not.



Thought about it for a minute but decided not to say 



> Juror B-29 Strategically placed to bomb the jury.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



IOU rep when I can.  If you notice the posters on here who have a legal background were pretty much on the same page all the way through.  The thing I could not resolve, nor predict based on anything, was what the verdict would be.  Legaleagle_45 said something to the effect that juries are crazy.  They are.  Crazy and unpredictable.  I would go up before a judge any day over a jury.  I saw so many poor fools when I worked in those prisons who could have taken a plea bargain with probation only. But NOOO.  They wanted the jury to 'clear' their names.  And those juries sent them straight to the slammer.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



it's better than being a bigot like you.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

It's over.

Debunked over and over this morning.

That said, I think it is healthy for you to vent your butthurt here,  in a safe,  secure environment,  therefore I approve this thread.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 14, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> For years, the liberals have tried without success, to convince us that because we are white, we must be racists.
> 
> Epic fail
> 
> ...



That isn't why people think a lot of people here are racist.  It's stuff like your last sentence in your post and also the fact that you're batshit crazy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



*that one can be pursued by an armed private citizen, absent any evidence of wrongdoing, even in the context of racial profiling,*

Yup, you can follow people, even if they're black.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I would send judge butthead a pack, but she would prolly think they had poison in them.  Well, with all that fat and sugar...............


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> State attorney employee fired in George Zimmerman case | News - Home



I hope Florida has a whistleblower statute.  These things are usually so thinly veiled that they don't hold up.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> It's over.
> 
> Debunked over and over this morning.
> 
> But I think it is healthy for you to vent your butthurt,  therefore I approve this thread.



That is what the guys who beat Rodney King thought. Plus King got 3.8 million in a lawsuit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Strategically placed to hang the jury.  But did not.
> ...



You are bad...........


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > It's over.
> ...




Rodney King was not a self defense case.

A jury rendered finding of not guilty by reason of self defense provides immunity.

Immunity from civil litigation.

Immunity from federal charges.

Total immunity for any charge in relation to the shooting of Martin.

Very different from O.J. or Rodney King.

It's over.

But by all means,  vent your frustrations.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank god they did their job based on evidence. Sad to see the black community want to kill a innocent man.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yeah, travon did lose half the blood in his body after the pillsbury doughboy killed him.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> State attorney employee fired in George Zimmerman case | News - Home



I posted that yesterday. It looks REAL bad for Corey, the way I read it.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 14, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


I don't think that they are PH........


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> He could face charges from the Justice Department and still has the civil suit.



The same Justice Department that helped whip this shit into a race issue?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

The very best thing to come out of this tragic situation is the butthurt delivered to the liberal bed-wetters here. That is win win win!


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Fair enough.  Who is going to hire him now.  Since I think he is guilty of murder I hope his life is shit from here on out.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's not a fine point.  It isn't a point at all.  It's a dull.

And it's wrong.

All "murder" IS killing, but not all killing is murder.

By definition, murder is the *wrongful* taking of life.  If you are (without any valid reason) attempting to plunge a knife into my heart, and I engage in self defense and shoot you right between your eyes, you will (presumably) die.  And my actions and I would have caused your death.  Thus, I would have killed you.  But since it is an act of self defense, it would be justified.  It would not be "wrongful."  So, it would not be "murder."

Words still have meaning.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I would like to have seen that, but it seems they polled the jury and got them out before the verdict was read.    Maybe not.  But, it seems that way.

I have even wondered if the question about manslaughter wasn't a ruse and that they were already gone.  Of course I like to remain alive, so I realize that my perspective on danger to the jury may be a little skewed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > State attorney employee fired in George Zimmerman case | News - Home
> ...



Only if Florida does not have a whistleblower statute.  There have been many cases in which the firing was clearly retaliation and very thinly veiled.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

He was found not guilty.  He has the right to leave this.country of he wants.  Hopefully he does exactly that.  Then he can learn how to kill in other places and then look put for 'suspects'.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Ah, it would seem that Florida DOES have a whistleblower statute:



> (1)&#8195;SHORT TITLE.Sections 112.3187-112.31895 may be cited as the Whistle-blowers Act.
> 
> (2)&#8195;LEGISLATIVE INTENT.It is the intent of the Legislature to prevent agencies or independent contractors from taking retaliatory action against an employee who reports to an appropriate agency violations of law on the part of a public employer or independent contractor that create a substantial and specific danger to the publics health, safety, or welfare. It is further the intent of the Legislature to prevent agencies or independent contractors from taking retaliatory action against any person who discloses information to an appropriate agency alleging improper use of governmental office, gross waste of funds, or any other abuse or gross neglect of duty on the part of an agency, public officer, or employee.



Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine


----------



## asaratis (Jul 14, 2013)

Pheonixops said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > GZ's brother just handed Piers Morgan his fucking ass!!!
> ...



I think not.  I think he has proved himself quite capable of putting the arrogant Piers in his place.

Piers Morgan is part of the concerted effort by the media to keep racism and divisiveness concerning this case in the limelight.  It makes for provocative news and more eager advertisers.  It is akin to tabloid journalism.

Piers Morgan got himself fired from his tabloid journalist position in the UK for fabricating stories and calling them news.  Now he has brought his snooty Brit-tish accent to American television and continues to broadcast speculations and his own biased opinion...and he actually thinks he is brilliant.

Robert Zimmerman put him down quite well....but it doesn't take a lawyer to do that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I think the jury could not convict on Murder 2 and had that been the only charge, it would have been over in 5-6 hours. They needed clarification on the Manslaughter charge and once they got that, they couldn't convict there either. Most of the deliberations were probably Manslaughter.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 14, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > For years, the liberals have tried without success, to convince us that because we are white, we must be racists.
> ...




Wrong with facts once again Sarah

I am not talking about just "here" anyways. There is a life outside of "here" Sarah


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

And he will not be the last.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman is neither a racist nor a killer. Dumbass.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Did they actually get that?  What I heard was that the judge told them to ask a specific question, but they did not.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ..."in the anals of history next to Medgar Evers and Emmett Till"
> 
> Agenda acknowledged at 2:47
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T7QE_CWKUw



Definitely an immigrant from Uranus.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm . . . do we have some posters here who are in fact clandestine?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > State attorney employee fired in George Zimmerman case | News - Home
> ...



For more of the story: LINK


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Tha's right.  Not even a US citizen, but thinks he is qualified to tell US citizens what to think.  Screw the little ignorant limey.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> The very best thing to come out of this tragic situation is the butthurt delivered to the liberal bed-wetters here. That is win win win!



Why would anyone be "buthhurt" besides his family and friends? This trial or verdict has no affect on my life.  Maybe you are projecting your own hurt feeling onto this case?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



The law has set out instances in which homicide is justifiable.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > ..."in the anals of history next to Medgar Evers and Emmett Till"
> ...



Did somebody say Uranus?

I hope by now, everyone has seen the new NASA photo of Uranus!


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The very best thing to come out of this tragic situation is the butthurt delivered to the liberal bed-wetters here. That is win win win!
> ...



Bah! All evidence to the contrary.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Are you also denying the existence of the federal Security and Exchange Commission from their own website? Is your claim that someone has managed to hack a government website and it has gone unnoticed?


----------



## sitarro (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Unlike the losers that raised that punk trayvon to sainthood, Zimmerman supporters are the ones that actually work for a living and have businesses that hire people. That's what you clown leftist don't get, your constituents are the dregs of society. Sheriff Arpaio may just hire him and you can have a crack at killing a cop.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Zimmerman will never be a cop. Even crackhead Arpario wouldn't hire Zimmerman.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Maybe you are projecting your hurt feelings ?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You're dumber than I first thought. Why would I have hurt feelings?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 14, 2013)

Completely OT.  Found these on the link to the Corey/Kruidbos story and wanted to share:

20 Perfectly Timed Photos

Very cool!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> And he will not be the last.



You're not the first Lametard to make yourself look like an idiot on these boards.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > It's over.
> ...



The guys who beat Rodney King were acting under color of law in their capacity as police officers.   The guys who beat Rodney King never alleged self-defense.  Rodney King got 3.8 million from a lawsuit against the City of Los Angeles for negligent employment.   Florida has a specific statute that provides for immunity from civil lawsuits when there is a successful self defense.  

Any more questions?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking he may just get jumped by another angry black man. Hopefully, the State of Florida has returned his Kel-Tec.
> ...



Let's pray he doesn't HAVE TO shoot anyone. You have to admit though, there have been a lot of threats against him before, during and after this fiasco. Were I George Zimmerman, I would be armed at all times.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

And you aren't the first idiot to ignore reality. Racist? Sure, as soon as you turned him into a white man instead of a hispanic, you could live out your racist fantasies to the fullest.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

If Zimmerman's last name were "Hernandez", he never would have been charged with a crime, targeted by the Federal Government, and lynched in the media.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > not to put too fine a point on it yet every time someone is killed it is murder.
> ...



yes it is murder just means getting killed. whether it is justified or not is the question.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Ironic post is ironic.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



This is what liberals hear when you speak logic and facts to them:

Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




They have very different fashion sense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Sure, and you agree with the slogan "No Justice, No peace." What brand of justice would you have rather seen? No wait, don't tell me.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Pathetic isn't he?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The NAACP has strayed far from its original purpose. Now it is nothing more than a left wing attack dog. 

NAAPVC:

National 

Association for the

Advancement of

People with

Victim Complexes


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



One dresses in suits, the other in bedsheets.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I'll take that as a compliment.  Maybe you have not accepted Obama's total defeat of the the massive Republican effort to make Obama a one term President.  Maybe you think this trial ,that affects no one, is hurting liberals the way Obama has hurt you?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



I'm sure your liberal friends love the fact you are calling for violence against us southerners too.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pathetic isn't he?



That is the understatement of the millennium.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> And he will not be the last.



What makes Zimmerman a racist?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Where do you see that?

I thought you folks were pro-gun. And you folks think more guns are a good thing.

Well?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


18 USCS § 2261A. Stalking. (2013)
Whoever--
(1) *travels in interstate or foreign commerce or is present within the special maritime and territorial jurisdiction of the United States, or enters or leaves Indian country,* with the intent to kill, injure, harass, intimidate, or place under surveillance with intent to kill, injure, harass, or intimidate another person, and in the course of, or as a result of, such travel or presence engages in conduct that--

    (A) places that person in reasonable fear of the death of, or serious bodily injury to--

        (i) that person;

        (ii) an immediate family member (as defined in section 115) of that person; or

        (iii) a spouse or intimate partner of that person; or

    (B) causes, attempts to cause, or would be reasonably expected to cause substantial emotional distress to a person described in clause (i), (ii), or (iii) of subparagraph (A); or

(2) with the intent to kill, injure, harass, intimidate, or place under surveillance with intent to kill, injure, harass, or intimidate another person, uses the mail, any interactive computer service or electronic communication service or electronic communication system of interstate commerce, or any other facility of interstate or foreign commerce to engage in a course of conduct that--

    (A) places that person in reasonable fear of the death of or serious bodily injury to a person described in clause (i), (ii), or (iii) of paragraph (1)(A); or

    (B) causes, attempts to cause, or would be reasonably expected to cause substantial emotional distress to a person described in clause (i), (ii), or (iii) of paragraph (1)(A),

shall be punished as provided in section 2261(b) of this title.
So, as we see above, Federal law does not apply, unless there is a so far, unmentioned Indian reservation at the community where this took place.

Let's move to Florida stalking laws, OK?

784.048&#8195;Stalking; definitions; penalties.
(1)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
(a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.
(b)&#8195;*Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time,* however short, which evidences a continuity of purpose. The term does not include constitutionally protected activity such as picketing or other organized protests.
(c)&#8195;Credible threat means a verbal or nonverbal threat, or a combination of the two, including threats delivered by electronic communication or implied by a pattern of conduct, which places the person who is the target of the threat in reasonable fear for his or her safety or the safety of his or her family members or individuals closely associated with the person, and which is made with the apparent ability to carry out the threat to cause such harm. It is not necessary to prove that the person making the threat had the intent to actually carry out the threat. The present incarceration of the person making the threat is not a bar to prosecution under this section.

So, seeing Zimmerman only followed Martin on one unique occasion, Florida stalking charges are out as well.

links:

Federal stalking statute

Florida stalking statute


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hell ya--everyone outta have 10 or 20.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Made what abundantly clear?

Personally, I think that if the law allows it, you should be able to have a gun for home defense and defense of a business.

Carrying guns in the streets is a fool errand, regardless of what the law is..in my opinion.

It was tried in the wild west with disastrous results.

And every country where there is abundance of guns..there are an abundance of death by guns.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



And this thread of yours belongs in the Law and Justice forum, why?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> If Trayvon had been a white child and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *
> Zimmermans's own words and action will convict him of a hate crime. Which he can be charge and tried for. Afro-American leader will not let this child death be in vain. There will also be a investigation of Trayvon's civil right be violated by the sheriff department,etc.



We know that you hate hispanics because they may get a piece of the obama stash you feel belongs to you. Other than that, no one takes you seriously, OK Dee Dee?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > And he will not be the last.
> ...



A liberal.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?

He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.

He then questioned the young man about why he was there, as if he was law enforcement.

Finally, he shot the young man dead after they got into a scuffle.

His final action may have been to defend himself, but should he have still been found guilty of a crime by aggressively and angrily following this innocent young man in the first place, thereby starting the whole incident?


I believe that he unneededly started the whole incident, that led to the death of someone who was simply walking home.  When your aggressive and angry attitude starts an event that leads to a death, you should be convicted of a crime.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> He could face charges from the Justice Department and still has the civil suit.



A federal civil law suit is probably a given.

The Department of Justice will probably wait on that to see how it goes.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Which is why they will probably file in a Federal Court.

Florida is fucking nuts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



George Zimmerman is a rock star, and Hispanics are now honorary whites.  Your numbers just got readjusted!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthbreaker420 is not the first moonbat moron on the interwebs, nor will he be the last.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Blacks should arm themselves anyway---whitey is evil  10 or 20 of em with lots of ammo


----------



## Connery (Jul 14, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Different perspectives.

I see a guy who was trying to protect his community from crime.

I see a guy who stood up for a homeless black man against the police.

I see a family man,  a student,  an working man who was trying to improve himself.

Zimmerman was trying to do good things,  IMO.

Martin,  I don't know.

There is no doubt he was on the wrong path.

Did he attack Zimmerman?  Yes.

Was it provoked?

Good question.

If it was just following,  the answer is no...absolutely not.

Just confronting?  No.

Just arguing?  No.

Even accusing...the answer is no...not provoked.

If Zimmerman put his hands on Martin,  grabbed him...whatever...THAT would be provocation.

Will we ever know if that happened or didn't happen for sure?  No.

But we know from previous recorded 911 calls that Zimmerman specifically said he had no interest in personal contact with those he called in on.

The evidence tells use Zimmerman had no intention of causing Martin harm.

The evidence tells us that the event that instigated the shooting was not following,  not Zimmerman getting out of the car,  not the confrontation...but the attack.

The physical attack and the continued physical attack.

That was the event that, had it not occurred,  there would have been no shooting.

Had Martin de-escalated his attack after John Good showed up...there would have been no shooting.

The police would have shown up,  taken statements,  and everyone would have survived the encounter.

But Martin continued the attack,  even after reinforcements arrived.

And that gave Zimmerman no choice if he truly was in fear of death or grievous harm. 

That's not my opinion...that's the law.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Bigot huh. Bigots hype up mass hysteria to get a man arrested on trumped up charges. Bigots label someone a racist when there is no proof of such. Bigots make assumptions about people they don't even know.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people keep calling Zimmerman a racist?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

If the hoodie doesn't fit, you must aquit!

This is going to be my standard post to stupid threads about the Zimmerman trial.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Every black man should carry a gun to protect themselves from racist pychos.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




You are grasping again...

What grounds are their for Federal jurisdiction for a civil trial?

Were Martin or Zimmerman government employees?

Is Twin Lakes community a secret Government installation?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Why do people keep calling Zimmerman a racist?



Because they have a vested interest in keeping this about race. It keeps them from having to face anything truthful.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Solaris said:
> 
> 
> > Finally justice for George Zimmerman.
> ...



How is this Bush's fault?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

If the hoodie doesn't fit, you must aquit!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And once armed..they can turn around and shoot that person in the face.

Claim it was self defense..and go on Hannity to say it was "God's Will".


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...










In the phone calls logged by the Sanford police, every time he called reporting someone "threatening" they were Black males.

Maybe he likes the sisters?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



No but thanks for playing!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



In Florida?

You bet.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

FBI report: No evidence George Zimmerman is racist - CSMonitor.com


The FBI says "Truth"seeker is a lying POS.

It isn't the first time he has lied

...and it won't be the last.

Rule 41 strikes again.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...





"Murder" is by definition unlawful killing.

Perhaps you are thinking about "homicide", which some use synonymously with "murder" but which actually has a broader meaning of one person killing another.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

If the hoodie doesn't fit, you must aquit!


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



See?

The comedy writes itself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



The only time I feel a need to actually attack a jury for delivering a verdict is when they send an innocent person to jail. Since that did not happen in the OJ case or the Zimmerman case I see no reason to get upset about either one of the. The fact that you are willing to get your knickers in twist over someone not going to jail proves you really have no idea what being locked in a cage is like. We should never send anyone to jail.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Everywhere--it's their constitutional right. Why are you discriminating against blacks in other states?


----------



## April (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowman said:


> So I take it that you were wrong, justice prevailed, in the case of OJ Simpson?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.



Just one thing...this_ isn't about OJ Simpson._


----------



## Misty (Jul 14, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse Jackson, once again, proves he is a racist sexist.
> ...



Technically, under scientific human classification, there are only 3 races. White, black, Asian. 

Are we going to describe ourselves as white Asian Hispanic next?  Sheesh. 

Does black trump white in the gene pool. I mean seriously breaking us down into sub categories of race is sick. 

And in time we will all be one race. We are evolving toward it.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



"Honorary"?

I've always been white all my life..and Hispanic.

When did that change?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



They do that in Chicago now but it's hard to get Sharpton to go help em. Can't figure out why


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> If the hoodie doesn't fit, you must aquit!
> 
> This is going to be my standard post to stupid threads about the Zimmerman trial.




Here's a good timeline of the MSM-Shapton-Obama coalition that created the White Hispanic Racist myth...all to help Obama with voter turnout in FL in 2012.

Guilty Until Proven Innocent: How the Press Prosecuted Zimmerman While Stoking Racial Tensions


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



I thought the same and I said so here. Glad I didn't bet on it!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



These people never WANTED justice but a hanging. Never cared about the evidence...

How sad to be on the side of such idiocy?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> And he will not be the last.



He's a minority member, we've been told minorities can't be racists..

Sheesh...did the rules change?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



FOX.

He can be the 'race relations' guy.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yup. Kudos to the jury.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowman said:


> So I take it that you were wrong, justice prevailed, in the case of OJ Simpson?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.



Completely different case moron.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman was arrested for being too white.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes Zimmerman is guilty but I am not shocked by the verdict.


----------



## Misty (Jul 14, 2013)

I think the defense thought women would be dumb and emotional. It's obvious Jesse Jackson thinks women are not capable jurors.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Right wing Zimmtards were begging, praying, salivating that angry blacks would riot en mass after hearing a not guilty verdict.  They wanted to use their guns to shoot dead every black man on the street.

They are very very unhappy right now.  Just goes to show you how guns are no friend of Liberty if they are used for tyranny by civilians.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Wait, what?

The fact Florida gives "immunity" to "self defense" cases from Civil Law suits are grounds enough.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Will it be God's Will if Zimmerman accidentally hangs himself in his closet?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Ease up on the broad brush there Bozo. MOST conservatives maintained that the police heard the story, interviewed the witnesses and talked to the DA and determined that GZ acted in self-defense. We resisted the liberal lynch mob.

In the end, the police, the DA, and as usual, the Conservatives were right.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

He was overcharged.

But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.

One just has to "feel" like one is in danger.

That's pretty dangerous.

Hope the law gets challenged.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > good i hope it stays this way
> ...



I wouldn't bet on it. We got everyone from singers to NFL football player feeding the flames. Dangerous times.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the jury takes a few days to deliberate. I'd like to feel like they took this very seriously and spent time going over all evidence, the instructions from the judge and all testimony from both sides.
> ...



They decided no such thing. What they decided is that, despite the hype, the state could not prove that Zimmerman set out with malice in his heart and killed someone. Frankly, that was a slam dunk from the beginning and anyone who doesn't admit that is a fool.

They also decided that the State failed to prove that Zimmerman intended to kill Martin, hence the not guilty on the manslaughter charge. In other words, they simply said that the state could not prove that Zimmerman intended to kill anyone. You cannot prove it either until you can tell me why anyone who wanted to kill someone would start by calling the cops and telling him when, and where, to find the body.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



You are correct, and that's because all of the forensic evidence, most of the expert testimony, andmost of the eyewtness testimony, even the witnesses for the PROSECUTION, supported GZ's story. Anything other than Not Guilty would have been the wrong verdict. Yeah, an innocent man going to jail would not be acceptable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Yeah, you should shoot people who follow you, moron.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Right wing Zimmtards were begging, praying, salivating that angry blacks would riot en mass after hearing a not guilty verdict.  They wanted to use their guns to shoot dead every black man on the street.
> 
> They are very very unhappy right now.  Just goes to show you how guns are no friend of Liberty if they are used for tyranny by civilians.



Oh yeh---I see the tweets and news clips all over the place about it. Civilians are definitely sad that they couldn't kill people.

ARE YOU NUTS ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

How does Zimmerman get a job now? Nobody can hire him for fear the left will try to sue them or try to shut them down. 

It's a shame that these people have to be so hateful and vindictive when they don't get their way. It's like watching Muslims acting up.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Zimmerman's a sociopath.

There's a good chance he will kill another person.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yes, because anything besides not guilty would have been the wrong verdict.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Neither. They should have gone to jail for assault. When they weren't they should not have been charged with anything else because the Constitution specifically prohibits that.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



He can request an immunity herring in which immunitty may or may not be granted. But the Martin Family can appeal the decision.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Why not?

The guy following, in this case, shot the kid he was following.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Roudy said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. This man was used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well arm yourself and be prepared. It's all you can do. 
( other than bizarre histrionic posting )


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



He's a liberal and he's been badly butthurt. He'll get over it in a while.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I see you've totally degenerated into slobbering incoherence.....well, it was bound to happen.....


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> How does Zimmerman get a job now? Nobody can hire him for fear the left will try to sue them or try to shut them down.
> 
> It's a shame that these people have to be so hateful and vindictive when they don't get their way. It's like watching Muslims acting up.



They're fascist that uses other peoples(black) hatred as power.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



talk about sociopathic rantings


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Completely OT.  Found these on the link to the Corey/Kruidbos story and wanted to share:
> 
> 20 Perfectly Timed Photos
> 
> Very cool!



Love the Starbucks truck! Exactly how I feel about their coffee.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.


Only the Gov't should have weapons.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> ...



That is not how it works.

I want to point out that you actually have a firm grasp of what double jeopardy is, and how it should be applied. Even Elena Kagan, and I, agrees with you. Unfortunately the rest of the justice system doesn't, which is why they were able to bring charges against the cops in the Rodney King case even after they were acquitted.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




72 people shot on a holiday weekend in one city, any white on white there, or white on black? whats the matter? the  body count wasn't high enough or they weren't the right color? 

see, 2 can play that stupid game.....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Please. Stop talking and start thinking.

*776.032 Florida Statutes: Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.*&#8212;

(1)&#8195;_A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer_, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term &#8220;criminal prosecution&#8221; includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant.

(2)&#8195;A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.

(3)&#8195;The court shall award reasonable attorney&#8217;s fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection (1).


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You should go back and read where the OP explained what his original thread title was.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He did wait until after the thug beat on him.

But you should try it your way. Write from jail, moron.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Actually you swallowed NBC's story hook, line, & sinker without even questioning it, then when the facts started coming out you totally ignored them. It doesn't matter to you that NBC used a doctored patch-job of a audio tape to help indict Zimmerman. It's like this with everything. You never question the acts nor the motives of the mainstream media.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



What should he have been charged with?

Is there any crime in any state that clearly covers what he did?

It should be a crime to angrily and aggressively follow an innocent minor and then end up killing them.  I don't care if the minor chose to attack you.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Civil charges are a stretch. Will get a SYG hearing that has a much lower burden of proof and after a not guilty verdict can see him getting this ruling in his favor. If this ruling is in his favor he has immunity from civil charges. 

Fed charges are also a stretch. Hate crime laws are almost exclusively linked to government agents. If GZ would have been a cop there could be very good chance of charges. However, as a private citizen he is almost sure not to be charged by the Feds. It probably didn't help their case when the special prosecutor says this was never about race. There isn't any new evidence. It wasn't proven he was a racist in the trial, and the same burden of reasonable doubt would apply to Fed charges.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That is because most people believed he killed his ex wife. Even if he didn't, it came out during the trial that he was abusive, and everyone who beats up women should be a pariah.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

Are black men having problems living in the South?
Are they being picked on?....
They could move to NY,Chicago,Detroit,California...
Hell they can move to anywhere in the country that they like.

That's the beauty of America.
You don't like where you live,you can move.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

execute Stay Puft for j walking, anything


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He was overcharged.
> ...



Probably:



> Criminally negligent manslaughter[edit]
> 
> Criminally negligent manslaughter is variously referred to as criminally negligent homicide in the United States, gross negligence manslaughter in England and Wales. In Scotland and some Commonwealth of Nations jurisdictions the offence of culpable homicide might apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I heard that the NYT has now labeled GZ as a "White Black/Hispanic".


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I did not leave out a fucking thing, asswipe. There was 4 minutes between the time Zimmerman lost Martin and the point where his "girlfriend" testified that Martin confronted Zimmerman. Nothing else Zimmerman did matters because he had no way to bring harm to Martin at that point even if he wanted to.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Al is back.


A battle was lost, but the war's not over ... Al Sharpton says he WILL NOT REST until justice is served for Trayvon Martin's death -- after yesterday's not guilty verdict for the man who pulled the trigger. 

Our photog spotted Rev. Sharpton at LaGuardia Airport Sunday -- and asked if he was disappointed that 6 jurors acquitted Zimmerman of all charges. His answer ... a resounding YES. 

However, Al says this is not the end ... "We always had a plan B. We now go to the Justice Department seeking civil rights charges." He adds, "We're not gonna stop until we get justice." 

FYI -- this closely mirrors the OJ Simpson trial regarding the death of Nicole Brown Simpson. OJ was acquitted of criminal charges, but then sued in civil court for wrongful death ... and ordered to pay $33.5 million to the families of NBS and Ronald Goldman. 

Zimmerman could face a similar future.

Video: http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

A lot of people are trying to make the Trevon Martin shooting a story
of a black kid minding his own business being shot in cold blood because he was black.

Such BS....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



Ironically this is the same standard that people were using to defend Trayvon's attack on Z.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



One can hope.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Do you have a link to that?

Because I don't think "We don't like the law of the state" is legal grounds.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



Why restrict the rights of the Constitution to just the southern states and a particular race?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Oh my.

Another well thought out, astute post by our resident Roman statue.

Good times..good times.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Does he ever leave it? I've never seen anything else from him.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Cool.

Zimmerman was negligent when he angrily and aggressively followed Martin.

When you're pumped with anger and hostility due to past burglars getting away, you are not in the right mind to go following young men you believe are criminals.  He should have stood back and just called the cops.

He was negligent.  His negligence led to a death.  Negligent Manslaughter should have been his charge.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish Zimmerman would go to a Hispanic nation. I wish him lots of luck.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Two wrongs don't make it right. The Martins tried to railroad GZ for fame & fortune. They knew full well their son was a thug & could not even stand to have him under their roof. The Martins & Crump saw opportunity, organized rallies & pushed the government to make a case of lies & prosecute it after the government had found no reason for prosecution. The feds & FBI also investigated & found nothing. Now the media is saying the Martins will sue.

Tracy Martins ex-girlfriend says she raised TM, but was told to stay out of sight & let Tracy & Sabrina take their place for show. They hate each-other but when the cameras are rolling they put on one hell of a show. This is all about prosecuting for the money, not justice or pain they are selling you on, that is why they were not there for the verdict. Tracy & Sabrina were busy moving foreword with their (FFFF) fraud for fame & fortune. They were busy tweeting & lying the press: "The jury of six White women ultimately deciding that the life of a Black, unarmed teenager means nothing in the United States of America." That is another total lie the low information person won't catch. Juror B29 is a black Hispanic who just moved to Florida four months ago from Chicago. She has eight children and works at a nursing home. Even she saw through the lies.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> A lot of people are trying to make the Trevon Martin shooting a story
> of a black kid minding his own business being shot in cold blood because he was black.
> 
> Such BS....



Absolute BS. Sadly, a majority of Americans are dumber than a box of hair. The election of Barack Hussein Obama being exhibit A.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Rozman said:


> A lot of people are trying to make the Trevon Martin shooting a story
> of a black kid minding his own business being shot in cold blood because he was black.
> 
> Such BS....



Makes ya wonder. A lot of the people claiming this are pretty high profile folks. Are they seriously willing to toss out sanity to suck up to the black race ? That's the mindblower. These people aren't stupid. They just hate.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What thug?

Is that one of your new "code talking" things?

Do I have to go to the Conservative Citizen Council website to decode?

Or Stormfront?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 14, 2013)

how do you he "angrily and aggressively" followed martin?  

btw...he was charged with manslaughter, get a grip.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> 
> He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.
> 
> ...



Your complete ignorance of the facts in the case is showing clearly.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Civil charges are a stretch. Will get a SYG hearing that has a much lower burden of proof and after a not guilty verdict can see him getting this ruling in his favor. If this ruling is in his favor he has immunity from civil charges.
> 
> Fed charges are also a stretch. Hate crime laws are almost exclusively linked to government agents. If GZ would have been a cop there could be very good chance of charges. However, as a private citizen he is almost sure not to be charged by the Feds. It probably didn't help their case when the special prosecutor says this was never about race. There isn't any new evidence. It wasn't proven he was a racist in the trial, and the same burden of reasonable doubt would apply to Fed charges.





You are quite naive if you think that Obama and Holder have any respect for a fair application of the law.   Just charging someone with a slew of violations leads to at least one of them sticking...a form of legal "compromise", which actually denies the defendant proper due process.   This is the game they will likely play.  With such a complicated legal buffet, the government can get anyone for something or other...and do it in such a way that the powerless defendant's life is ruined.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  pot kettle


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Obama's verdict speech.  Couldn't see that coming.  What a fn hypocrite.

Obama on Zimmerman verdict: 'A jury has spoken' - First Read

>>President Barack Obama urged Americans to keep calm in the wake of Saturday's jury verdict finding George Zimmerman not guilty of charges associated with the controversial shooting death of black teen Trayvon Martin.
"I know this case has elicited strong passions. And in the wake of the verdict, I know those passions may be running even higher," Obama said Sunday in a statement. "

Here's the part about the gun agenda:

Obama said: "And as we do, we should ask ourselves if we&#8217;re doing all we can to widen the circle of compassion and understanding in our own communities. We should ask ourselves if we&#8217;re doing all we can to stem the tide of gun violence that claims too many lives across this country on a daily basis. We should ask ourselves, as individuals and as a society, how we can prevent future tragedies like this. As citizens, that&#8217;s a job for all of us. That&#8217;s the way to honor Trayvon Martin."


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



you're kidding right? Not that I would be surprised ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> EVERY black man in America should own a firearm.
> 
> So they can defend themselves against racist pricks like George Zimmerman.



And Trayvan Martin......


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Another in the Greek Chorus chimes in.

You folks should read the Allegory of the Cave.

Because it really is appropriate to modern conservatism.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



Yeah, imagine getting beaten, your nose broken, your head slammed into the pavement and than feeling like your in danger.

You are a stupid putz.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Is this a groundlings thing? Or what?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



you get what you deserve, you're basically a whack, so embrace it, you'll be happier I bet....


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote...
> ...



You do understand that the definition of stalking requires that the following and harassing continue over a period of time that is a lot longer than one night, don't you? 

Did Zimmerman follow Martin? Yes.

Did Zimmerman harass Martin? Possibly, though the evidence I have seen doesn't really support that contention I am willing to admit that Martin could have viewed it that way under the circumstances.

Did Zimmerman stalk Martin. No, he did not. If the prosecution had any evidence that Zimmerman had seen Martin before that night they could have used it to make the case that Zimmerman was deliberately targeting Martin, and used it to bolster their case for murder.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> He could face charges from the Justice Department and still has the civil suit.



Haven't Obama and Eric Holder been wrong and embarrassed enough over this case, have a heart.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Read it.
Maybe JayZ could sponsor a concert in memory of Baby Trayvon and used the proceeds to arm blacks all over the world.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ending ALL the world's suffering or saying it is an ideal is wrong? Preventing more "murders" like Trayvon's is wrong? What kind of apple pie world are you living in? Are we even talking about reality? You have no compassion. Isn't that something to go to a shrink for? GTFO

You must support our totalitarian world, where the only solution is war and ever more that is how we are solving our problems. Did you or do you support all our current wars? I never did, not in Afghanistan, Iraq or Libya.

Giving birth to someone could be considered murder since you are dooming an innocent life to death. Who is ultimately responsible? I don't necessarily think it is murder or am trying to convince anyone it is, but it's a comment, nothing more.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The man was found innocent and people are still lying. Wow.
> ...



The prosecution fucked up when they charged him with murder. They could have charged him with manslaughter and made a halfway decent case for that, then they wouldn't have argued that they had a case for felony child abuse.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> All 3 stooges look like they ate a bug now, must be the dread of the impending momma whipping.
> 
> Prosecution "disappointed" with George Zimmerman verdict - CBS News Video



I think what they may really be worried about is the hearing that is coming up about the evidence they kept away from the defense. The prosecutors have to answer to that. Not gonna be a great day for them.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



so, you're down to repeating something you overheard from educated folks on the subway? 

try the thread you started;   72 shootings, 1 Red city, 1 long weekend...whats the matter? to tough for you Playdoe?


----------



## NLT (Jul 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yes Zimmerman is guilty but I am not shocked by the verdict.



Nope he shot down a thug in self defence, accept it before it destroys you


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Fed charges are geared towards actors of the state. There isn't any new evidence to support he is a racist or acted in a racist way. Be ready in a month or so to hear the DOJ say so. 

Civil charges are out once GZ has a SYG hearing in a civil court. There is no beyond a reasonable doubt in civil charges. 51% is all that is required. He is almost guaranteed to win that ruling and immunity from civil charges. 

Only suits that will clear going forward are GZ vs. NBC, Seminole County and State of Florida.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Maybe call 911 instead of their GF.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hey Quick,
> 
> Nearly everyone here "consider" me a fucking racist. Do I have a right to defend myself??? I am of the believe that every man, woman and child has the same rights.



I wouldn't cross the street to piss on you if you were on fire, that does not mean you do not have the right to defend yourself.


----------



## NLT (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



They are already armed, they just choose to shoot each other.


----------



## NLT (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Dont attack them, walk away or walk away, then circle back and sucker punch the creepy cracker and get shot down..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Talk, not attack.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 14, 2013)

Dead street thug
Good
Tissues anyone?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If you are being followed by someone who is armed, motivated solely by the belief that all male blacks are potential violent criminals, then any black person in such a situation should be armed himself and prepared to indeed defend himself using lethal force.    

This is the current case law in Florida, blacks living in the state need to understand this and prepare accordingly to protect themselves as authorized by this case law.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> Jesse Jackson, once again, proves he is a racist sexist.
> 
> "JACKSON: Well, it was a stretch, trying to avoid the obvious. *There was no--you speak of jury of your peers: there was no man on the juryTrayvon was a black boythere was no man, no black on the jury. So at least the idea of jury of your peers was a stretch all the while."*
> 
> ...



I wonder why there were no blacks on the jury.

Did anyone tell Jackson that the prosecution used it challenges to try an make the jury all white?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Martins family isn't being threaten but the black community is sure threatening violence. That isn't right.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > More post verdict media coverage:
> ...



They're just too damn ignorant to realize that Z was already investigated by the Feds at the beginning of this incident and was found to have not broken any civil rights. Why do they think the FBI was here? They aren't going to bring charges on him for this. He was cleared. Not only that, they won't get him back into a FL court over it either.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Civil charges are a stretch. Will get a SYG hearing that has a much lower burden of proof and after a not guilty verdict can see him getting this ruling in his favor. If this ruling is in his favor he has immunity from civil charges.
> ...



Won't happen. In a month or so, you will hear there isn't enough evidence to pursue Fed charges. Neither party involved was a state actor, so they don't have jurisdiction for murder charges. They have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that he acted with racial motivations. Couldn't even prove he didn't act in self defense with this evidence. 

GZ is a free man.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> I think the defense thought women would be dumb and emotional. It's obvious Jesse Jackson thinks women are not capable jurors.



The prosecution did everything it could to seat six white women, and you are blaming the defense.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Dead street thug
> Good
> Tissues anyone?



Zimmerman isn't dead.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > He could face charges from the Justice Department and still has the civil suit.
> ...



Obama will just say "I don't know all the facts...but those jurors acted stupidly."

Does Obama regret saying the police acted stupidly? Nope. - CSMonitor.com​


----------



## NLT (Jul 14, 2013)

Pay back for oj, suck it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > All 3 stooges look like they ate a bug now, must be the dread of the impending momma whipping.
> ...



Especially now that they fired their IT expert.


----------



## April (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Right wing Zimmtards were begging, praying, salivating that angry blacks would riot en mass after hearing a not guilty verdict.  They wanted to use their guns to shoot dead every black man on the street.
> 
> They are very very unhappy right now.  Just goes to show you how guns are no friend of Liberty if they are used for tyranny by civilians.



Wow..really, is that fact? 
Link, please.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





I would like to believe that GZ is free...and it will be quite interesting to see which part of his base Obama decides to please.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I believe most black male 17 year olds already carry a weapon


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

5 white woman and 1 Hispanic.  They looked at the evidence.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...




Please sir,  put the bong on the ground and step away from your keyboard.

You have far exceeded the legal limit for toking and posting...evidenced by your severely impaired judgement.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> 
> He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.
> 
> ...


 Hey, reality check!!! Have you ever had to confront a fricken burglar in your home? I'm here to tell you it isn't fun. And guess what he never came back, but I didn't sleep well for 6 years.

Trayvon Martin was expelled from school for having a locker full of stolen jewelry, and as if that wasn't a lesson, he went after more in his newly-earned spare time by amassing more stolen jewelry and proudly taking a picture of it when it was found on his cell phone by police detectives.

Hey, burglary is what it is--a nightmare. And every shred of evidence that was suppressed showed the truth on Trayvon. He was a rotten thief, hard to the core and with an agenda to make sure nobody caught him in a neighborhood that was known for many burglary hits. Plus his phone told the truth on him. He was so arrogant he proudly took pictures of his free haul off other people in the gated community he had access to through relatives.

Don't you lecture this board on how poor little Trayvon never did anybody harm. He almost killed a man the night he was killed, and the results are not in as to whether his brain was permanently damaged, the damage of which may not appear for days or years. Ask any neurologist about shaken baby syndrome or taking a series of whacks to the head. He drew blood the blows were so hard.

Trayvon Martin was prevented from killing a man because the man was armed.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Jesse Jackson is saying that only black men are capable of anything. How do black women feel about that?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And what may make a tragedy even more tragic is that this likely isn't over for Zimmerman.
> ...



Agreed.  However. . . 

I don't know, the government seems to look for every opportunity to nullify the protections of the Bill of Rights.  That being said, in a perfect world, according to most sober people's interpretation of the constitution, I do believe that would be "double jeopardy."

Double Jeopardy Clause



> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> The Double Jeopardy Clause of the Fifth Amendment to the United States Constitution provides: "[N]or shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb . . . ."[1] The four essential protections included are prohibitions against, for the same offense:
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Jeopardy_Clause


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Then Black teens should arm themselves with blowguns, poison darts and arrows!
Seriously, though, if Black teens can save their lives with an illegal firearm I don't give a shit. At least they will be alive to stand trial.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



One thing they definitely should not do is get away from them and then attack them 4 minutes later.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Who blew the whistle.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

*Bearded Spock alert*


We must be living in an alternative Universe when this is considered to be the voice of morality. 



Trayvon supporters take to the streets of DC [VIDEO] | The Daily Caller


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Defer09 said:


> They should talk to them or run from them.
> Attacking them is not legal.



Especially when you factor in that most of the creepy people out there are undercover cops looking for an excuse to kill people.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



So ya got nuttin' eh?

Just as I suspected, Nero.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The dead thug.


----------



## Connery (Jul 14, 2013)

The prosecution could have tried this one, but they were so unprofessional  it still would have gone nowhere.


"782.11&#8195;Unnecessary killing to prevent unlawful act.Whoever shall unnecessarily kill another, either while resisting an attempt by such other person to commit any felony, or to do any other unlawful act, or after such attempt shall have failed, shall be deemed guilty of manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084."
782.11 - - 2011 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> *Bearded Spock alert*
> 
> 
> We must be living in an alternative Universe when this is considered to be the voice of morality.
> ...



The Daily Caller?

Is that the outfit that tried to pin a Pedophilia Charge on a sitting Democratic Senator?

That outfit?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's not double jeopardy. In this case double jeopardy would apply that the state of Florida can't charge him again. The Fed is of different sovereignty. However, for them to have the ability to prosecute on murder charges, GZ, TM or that neighborhood would have to be state actors or state property. Civil rights charges are only applicable if they can prove beyond a reasonable doubt GZ acted in a racist motivation when killing TM. Kind of hard to prove that when he was have been shown to lawfully acting in self-defense.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Define thug.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Let's remember now, filing civil charges requires that Zimmerman held a hostile bias against Martin. It was proven in court that he didn't. The Martin Family lost their son, and their case, and now they are grasping for straws.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.



I made this clear when it happened, but it seems nobody cared then either.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*If you are being followed by someone who is armed, motivated solely by the belief that all male blacks are potential violent criminals*

Trayvon had xray vision and could read minds?

Wow! It's a shame he's dead.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Not straws.  Money.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

NLT said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Zimmerman is guilty but I am not shocked by the verdict.
> ...



Too late.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

The world according to Al Sharpton:

A battle was lost, but the war's not over ... Al Sharpton says he WILL NOT REST until justice is served for Trayvon Martin's death -- after yesterday's not guilty verdict for the man who pulled the trigger. 

Our photographer spotted Rev. Sharpton at LaGuardia Airport Sunday -- and asked if he was disappointed that 6 jurors acquitted Zimmerman of all charges. His answer ... a resounding YES. 

However, Al says this is not the end ... "We always had a plan B. We now go to the Justice Department seeking civil rights charges." He adds, "We're not gonna stop until we get justice." 

FYI -- this closely mirrors the OJ Simpson trial regarding the death of Nicole Brown Simpson. OJ was acquitted of criminal charges, but then sued in civil court for wrongful death ... and ordered to pay $33.5 million to the families of NBS and Ronald Goldman. 

Zimmerman could face a similar future.

Read more: Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> ...



Zimmerman's injuries were insignificant, according to the medical examiner.   The head easily bleeds because the blood vessels are very close to the scalp.   Martin was never expelled from school.   Get the facts straight.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF-Ax5E8EJc"]*Florida vs Zimmerman - SUPPRESSED Material Facts*[/ame]

.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Thug - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> 
> 1. He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.
> 
> ...



1. How did he "angrily" and "aggressively" follow this young man? 

2. Uh, that wannabe cop theory is dead. Blown out of the water many times.

3. Scuffle? Martin was full on beating the man into the ground!

4. I have no idea how to respond to this one... too much stupid in one paragraph.

5. Is unneededly even a word? Damn, I need to back off before I get any more of your stupid on me.


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2013)

Boss said:


> And let's clear up a little misconception here... We don't convict people of murder on the basis of how we personally feel about the death of the victim, the color of skin, whether some other action could have happened, or anything other than the criteria for conviction, which was simply not met in Zimmerman's case. We have an established rule of law, and that's what we follow, not our emotions. What you need to do at this point, is take a step back, take a deep breath, and try to absorb what has happened here. The jury didn't share your zeal to lock a man away for 30 years, because he may have used poor judgement in dealing with a poor little black kid. The case wasn't made, and they acquitted. This does not translate to people not caring about the poor black kid, or feeling sorry for the loss. It doesn't mean we are racists or the jury were racists, it means the evidence for conviction was not there. It doesn't matter if Martin was black, white, green or purple, the evidence for conviction of murder, was not there.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.



They can't blame whitey over that.  Blacks really don't care as they don't care about the thousands of black on black murders within our cities...

This is all about two things
-Guilting whites
-take our guns away


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> ...



Zimmerman's anger and aggression is clear in the 911 call.

Plus the fact that he was on drugs that can cause aggression and irratibility.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

If the head is split, you must acquit.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Dr. Vincent J.M. Di Maio debunked that. Those lacerations were, as he called them "markers of force" which indicated the head impacting a hard surface, like concrete. Martin was indeed expelled three times from school. 

I suggest you get the facts straight first, genius.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > If the Dispatcher had told SG not to get a shotgun, and OG had driven his car into SG's mother, that would have raised liability issues for the police department and the city, which is why dispatchers are specifically trained not to tell people what to do in cases like this.
> ...



The dispatcher who told Zimmerman "We don't need you to do that" testified under oath that they are trained not to issue orders because it opens issues of liability. Next time you get a case where something the dispatcher says might be pertinent feel free to ask the dispatcher about it yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



And _you_ are on drugs that can cause stupidity.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Mud you are incorrigible~  LOL.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You are a troll.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Well by straws I meant money. Bah. I'm losing my touch!


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Trayvon Martin has never been expelled from school.  He was suspended a few times but never expelled.  Get your facts straight.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder if Bill Cosby is going to pay off the judgment against Sharpton this time?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Ben Kruidbos


----------



## PredFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Dude you are about as sharp as a bowling ball.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Troll huh? Well, look who can't get their facts straight?


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Look, another troll.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Wat


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yes, you resort to silly personal attacks.

That trolling.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Ever read the Constitution? It clearly prohibits taking anyone to court more than once, even if the first time was a hung jury. I know people like you think it isn't fair that the state cannot lock up anyone it wants whenever it wants, but you don't get to pretend you are not breaking the rules when you do it.



> No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous  crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in  cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in  actual service in time of War or public danger; *nor shall any person be  subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or  limb; *nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness  against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without  due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use,  without just compensation.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



I tried to debate you, hoping you would back up your nonsense. But you didn't bother with a coherent response.

I don't take people like you seriously. When my rep recharges, there's an 850 neg with your name on it. Read my sig.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Honestly I think they mean the same thing. .... It is the word justified that matters


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I don't think he should face any charges. You would know that if you didn't take offense to me pointing out that you are wrong. Double Jeopardy doesn't apply in this case. You have to read the whole thing my man.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Jeopardy_Clause#Dual_sovereignty_doctrine
Dual sovereignty doctrine[edit]

The "separate sovereigns" exception to double jeopardy arises from the dual nature of the American Federal-State system, one in which states are sovereigns with plenary power that have relinquished a number of enumerated powers to the Federal government. Double jeopardy attaches only to prosecutions for the same criminal act by the same sovereign, but as separate sovereigns, both the federal and state governments can bring separate prosecutions for the same act.

As an example, a state might try a defendant for murder, after which the Federal government might try the same defendant for a Federal crime (perhaps a civil rights violation or a kidnapping) connected to the same act. For example, the officers of the Los Angeles Police Department who were charged with assaulting Rodney King in 1991 were acquitted by a jury of the Superior Court, but some were later convicted and sentenced in Federal court for violating King's civil rights. Similar legal processes were used for prosecuting racially motivated crimes in the Southern United States in the 1960s during the time of the Civil Rights movement, when those crimes had not been actively prosecuted, or had resulted in acquittals by juries that were thought to be racist or overly sympathetic with the accused in local courts.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I wish Zimmerman would go to a Hispanic nation. I wish him lots of luck.



dont you ever get sick of posting nothing but race baiting posts?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I assume they mean stalking as a cat stalks its prey.... They are still full of shit but that what I understand they mean.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Acquittal excuses:

Zimmerman's still a racist. 

Trayvon is an angel.

Still guilty in my book, because Obama said so.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I don't have to read anything, I know what the courts say, and I know they are wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.
> ...



We're only supposed to pay attention to the stories the MSM wants us to pay attention to.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 14, 2013)

marc:

four black guys beat the shit out of a white guy then shoved him to his death into oncoming traffic

what should a white guy do or not do?  

prediction:  marc will not answer because he is a racist jerk


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Fair enough, but don't suggest that I read the constitution when you haven't read the whole thing. If you want to insult my knowledge, do it with full knowledge.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



Why does everyone overlook the fact that  Martin "felt" like HE was in danger? Even the prosecution seemed disinclined to make that a point during the trial. If Martin had a gun he would have been justified in shooting GZ.  When Martin  began to feel something out of the ordinary with GZ wasn't he covered at that moment by  the Fla. SYG? And when he used his fists because he had no gun, was he still not covered by the SYG law? And even if he did bump GZ's head on concrete was he still not operating under the SYG law? When did the tenets of the law shift from TM to GZ?   ALl the things TM did to GZ  were covered by SYG... ALl of those blows were condoned under SYG and, in effect, were as crucial to SYG as if TM had shot GZ.

Now, some of the right wing Martin haters will say GZ did nothing wrong. I have to differ.
What made GZ think that Martin was suspicious? Was it because Martin was black and wasn't wearing a business suit?  The truth? GZ profiled Martin and then  followed him in his truck, drove past him and parked ahead of him partially blocking the sidewalk. That kind of behavior was provocative and threatening to say the least. Martin ran past Gz's parked vehicle and being new to the area, missed the path that led to his front door. Meanwhile GZ was ignoring the dispatcher's warnings not to pursue TM but lost him and later was  allegedly heading back to his truck when he encountered Martin. By now, Martin  had already been covered by SYG but he was too polite. He asked CZ what his problem was and was rebuffed with ' "I don't have a problem." In a darkened area with rain falling and no duty to run, there is  no way to know what exactly happened but for any number of reasons Martin proceeded to the next step under SYG and went on the offensive. Too bad he did not have a gun.



The danger in the law stems from the lack of recognition of its protection for people like TM even by the prosecutors who were supposed to be seeking justice for him!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Bearded Spock alert*
> ...



Don't know about that. Must have slipped by me.

I'm just marveling at your weird sense of right and wrong.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Even cats don't stalk each other and Trayvon was not prey. I don't go outside expecting to be regarded as prey. Mind your business and don't call the police for every little detail you see out of place.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> They should not assault anyone.
> 
> That's where it all went wrong,  if you believe Zimmerman's account.



Unfortunately, he has been shown to lie....pretty straight faced at it too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

There's  soooo many whining Z threads popping up I can't keep up.


Speaking of whining... where'd Sarah disappear to?


----------



## Misty (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Jesse Jackson is saying that only black men are capable of anything. How do black women feel about that?



I guess Jesse wanted 6, 17 year old males.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Let's all admit that Trayvon martin was a thug that thought he could beat on people. He was proven that he can't.

End of story.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Leweman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Ah, but if the black guy, in the course of defending himself, gets the upper hand, it's okay for the Hispanic guy, who stated the whole thing...to shoot the black guy dead?


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

If Martin had a gun he could have defended himself against Zimmerman, and be alive today.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, I guess if a woman is walking in a neighborhood and some guy decides to rape her, she'd better just let him.  Because if she fights him, he can shoot her dead and get away with it, because he's said to be "defending himself."

What a crock of bullshit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> 
> He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.
> 
> ...



*He angrily and aggressively followed a young man *

It's not a crime to follow someone, even if they're black.

*When your aggressive and angry attitude starts an event that leads to a death, you should be convicted of a crime.*

They can't convict Trayvon for this, he's dead.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Oh, I thought *I* was a bowling ball. It must be the Gardner.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There's  soooo many whining Z threads popping up I can't keep up.
> 
> 
> Speaking of whining... where'd Sarah disappear to?



She's busy writing Fancy Grapes a consolation letter.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.
> ...



*BECAUSE HE WAS ARRESTED AND CHARGED AS SOON AS IT WAS KNOWN THAT HE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!'*
Fucking duh!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> If Martin had a gun he could have defended himself against Zimmerman, and be alive today.



He'd be in prison is where he'd be.  They would have had the trial long ago, tried him as an adult and convicted him of murder.  But, yes, he'd be alive.  Although...they probably would have gone for the death penalty to teach these "fucking coons" a lesson about obedience.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> ...



he should have been found guilty of negligent homicide.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You want to blame someone for his death????? Blame his parents for not teaching him to attack strangers.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Pheonixops said:
> ...




What does Piers Morgan "tell you" to think? 

Do you have any examples or are you just talking out of yer ass?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 14, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





> So ya got nuttin' eh?
> 
> Just as I suspected, Nero.



see above Playdoe, second time its been posted.......


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Wrong as usual, you dim bulb.

The police declined to press charges.  It was only after the MSM, Sharpton, and Obama lodged the White Man charge, that the real lynching began.

_February 26, 2012 - George Zimmerman Shoots and Kills Trayvon Martin

Zimmerman claims self-defense. After an investigation, the police agree and decide not to press charges.



March 8, 2012 - The AP Falsely Describes Zimmerman as "White"

The story of the grieving parents of Trayvon Martin demanding Zimmerman be arrested first achieves national attention on March 8 when CBS This Morning runs a report.

Later that same day, the Associated Press throws the first log on the racial fire by inaccurately describing Zimmerman as white.



March 13, 2012 - NBC's Al Sharpton Uses MSNBC Platform to Stoke Phony Racial Narrative

Breitbart editor-in-chief Joel Pollak:

Sharpton devoted a portion of his program on MSNBC, PoliticsNation, to the Trayvon Martin case. He interviewed Martin family attorney Benjamin Crump, who reiterated the accusation that Zimmerman was &#8220;white&#8221;: &#8220;We think Trayvon Martin didn&#8217;t know who the heck this white man was who approached him before he got killed.&#8221;

Earlier that same day, Sharpton's National Action Network released a statement calling for...

...a &#8220;complete and thorough investigation&#8221; into Martin&#8217;s death. He added: &#8220;[W]e are told that racial language was used when the young man reported his suspicions to police[.]&#8221;

The story about Zimmerman's use of racial language was false.



March 13, 2012 - ABC News Reporter Claims Trayvon Shot Because "He Was Black"

About ten days before Al Sharpton and President Obama would launch the Zimmerman story into the stratosphere, Matt Gutman, an ABC News correspondent based in Miami, Florida, was already (and without a shred of evidence) laying the track for a racial narrative.

Gutman covered the case for the network, and his Twitter feed at the time was full of falsehoods, innuendo, and irresponsible speculation. In one tweet, Gutman came right out and claimed Trayvon was shot "bc [because] he was black."

Gutman would also recklessly accuse Zimmerman of "stalking" and shooting down Trayvon. ..._

Guilty Until Proven Innocent: How the Press Prosecuted Zimmerman While Stoking Racial Tensions


And then there's the aspect of how Trayvon's dad mobilized resources to attack Zimmerman:



_It begins with Tracy Martin reaching out on February 28th to his sister-in-law attorney Patricia Jones, she in turn contacted Benjamin Crump from Parks and Crump law firm in Tallahassee. Crump contacted Tracy Martin February 29th and took the case March 1st.

Chasing that initial &#8220;contact angle&#8221; takes you into another insane web of interwoven associations. So I&#8217;m skipping it, but you can READ IT HERE.

Crump then contacted Orlando Attorney Natalie Jackson to begin the process of formulating the offensive strategy. Natalie Jackson is a Seminole County NAACP board member and serves as a member of the Legal Redress Committee. In addition Natalie Jackson&#8217;s mom, Francis Oliver, is a major activist and historian within the NAACP.

Natalie Jackson and Benjamin Crump hire Media Communications expert Ryan Julison, who Jackson had previously worked with on the Sanford Sherman Ware case where they were able to extort leverage financial restitution from the son of a former Sanford Police Lieutenant; the son&#8217;s name is Justin Collison, and he was charged with beating Sherman Ware. In addition to money paid to Sherman Ware, Collison, the grandson of a very wealthy former federal judge, also paid off the NAACP. Ryan Julison ran the media campaign to support Ware.

While Julison went about pitching the racist white George Zimmerman murdering the innocent Trayvon Martin to the media, which he did very effectively, Benjamin Crump got in touch with his former cohorts from the Martin Lee Anderson case; namely Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, and National NAACP President Ben Jealous...._


The Last Refuge | Rag Tag Bunch of Conservative Misfits ? Contact Info: TheLastRefuge@reagan.com


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



How do you know who started the altercation between the two men? 

What evidence do you have? 

I didn't know that that aspect had been proven. 

Do you actually have any real answers, or are you just one of those people on here who shoots their mouth off without being able to back any of it up? Cause there's a lot of that around here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > He was overcharged.
> ...



*If Martin had a gun he would have been justified in shooting GZ. *

Prove it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Hernandez was charged immediately.......no outrage. 

And......fuck off.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > I think the defense thought women would be dumb and emotional. It's obvious Jesse Jackson thinks women are not capable jurors.
> ...



Well, looks like even that backfired. On the prosecution.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Wow, I guess if a woman is walking in a neighborhood and some guy decides to rape her, she'd better just let him.  Because if she fights him, he can shoot her dead and get away with it, because he's said to be "defending himself."
> 
> What a crock of bullshit.



This case seems to have confused who is the actual assailant.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



I would say getting your head bounced off the pavement is "being in danger"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Sorry, self-defense is not homicide.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Actually it took a few days.

The cops had probable cause to make an arrest. They didn't in the Zimmerman case.

Sooooooo......it's clear race had nothing to do with ether case.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

The people who think he did nothing illegal would be singing a different tune today if it was their kid he shot in the heart and then didn't bother to want to help to revive.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Duped said:


> He'll do what his bosses ideology tells him to do.



Obama might do something worthwhile for a change. I'd like to see GZ charged for federal rights' violations. 

It could be like with Rodney King and the four officers who beat him who were first acquitted because of a disregard for the obvious like with GZ.

Rodney King - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> After the riots, the United States Department of Justice reinstated the investigation and obtained an indictment of violations of federal civil rights against the four officers in the United States District Court for the Central District of California.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




I see you are once again overcompensating for your short-cummings.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Florida's SYG law says you can use force if you believe someone means you bodily harm.

Zimmerman angrily followed Martin in the dark and in the rain.  That's reasonable justification to feel threatened.  If Martin had a gun he could have pointed it at Zimmerman and said "stop following me".  If Zimmerman didn't stop Martin could have blown his head off.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 14, 2013)

If conservatives are now so fucking certain about every single court verdict being correct, than they should immediately stop trying to make abortion legal. 

It's not like they're really pro-life anyway, laughing and gloating about a unarmed dead black kid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Zimmerman would go to a Hispanic nation. I wish him lots of luck.
> ...



Don't you ever get sick of living outside reality? He'd be far safer getting the fuck out of this country.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 14, 2013)

boedicca said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I'm sorry? Are you talking to me? Stalking me, maybe? Seems so. Maybe I'll cry to the mods. But first, I'll need to know how. Want to show me? You lame ass.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



I still can't understand how exactly at least one black didn't get placed on the jury.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You mean like when GZ called Trayvon a "fucking coon"? Listen to it here. 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/302919-george-zimmerman-fucking-coons.html

Trayvon said cracker to his friend on the phone - not to GZ. 

Doesn't matter though because none of what you've said is a crime punishable by murder. 

This isn't the firs time a creepy ass cracker got away with murdering a black kid who was minding his own business and it won't be the last.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



How do you "angrily" follow someone?

Do you stomp your feet?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Florida's SYG law says you can use force if you believe someone means you bodily harm.
> 
> Zimmerman angrily followed Martin in the dark and in the rain.  That's reasonable justification to feel threatened.  If Martin had a gun he could have pointed it at Zimmerman and said "stop following me".  If Zimmerman didn't stop Martin could have blown his head off.



776.013&#8195;Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.

A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that persons will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
(b)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
(2)&#8195;The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person; or
(b)&#8195;The person or persons sought to be removed is a child or grandchild, or is otherwise in the lawful custody or under the lawful guardianship of, the person against whom the defensive force is used; or
(c)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force is engaged in an unlawful activity or is using the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle to further an unlawful activity; or
(d)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who enters or attempts to enter a dwelling, residence, or vehicle in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person entering or attempting to enter was a law enforcement officer.
(3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.
(4)&#8195;A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a persons dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.
(5)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
(a)&#8195;Dwelling means a building or conveyance of any kind, including any attached porch, whether the building or conveyance is temporary or permanent, mobile or immobile, which has a roof over it, including a tent, and is designed to be occupied by people lodging therein at night.
(b)&#8195;Residence means a dwelling in which a person resides either temporarily or permanently or is visiting as an invited guest.
(c)&#8195;Vehicle means a conveyance of any kind, whether or not motorized, which is designed to transport people or property.
History.s. 1, ch. 2005-27.

*Which part backs up your claim? Be very specific.*


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Someone who is a dispatcher, friend of mine, was telling me... even IF the situation is dire, they can not advise the caller to take any action, it is a liability issue, they HAVE to tell them to remain uninvolved, in order to protect against a possible lawsuit. He gave me an example of a call he handled, where a house was on fire and the caller thought someone was in the house, and asked if he should go try to rescue them... the dispatcher BY POLICY, had to tell him, NO! Stay put! Wait for the professionals to arrive! So the fact that Zimmerman was told to remain uninvolved, is irrelevant to this case. Should he have, in retrospect? Of course! Did he use poor judgement in confronting Martin? Sure! But that doesn't constitute a murder charge. Sorry!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You dont understand. 

The Zimmerman case isnt at issue anymore, were addressing the consequences of its case law. 

Any armed private citizen is now authorized to pursue any black male for whatever reason, even in the context of racial profiling, with impunity; he no longer bears any responsibility for the outcome of that pursuit  up to and including the death of the black male, provided he can contrive a claim of self-defense concerning the death of the person pursued. 

The OP is therefore correct, all persons, not just young black men, need to exercise their Second Amendment right to self-defense, where the instrument of that self-defense is the handgun, as determined by an overwhelming majority of Americans. 

The OP is also correct that this situation is exactly as conservatives wanted. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



you call them "assholes" and "fucking punks" while following.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Florida's SYG law says you can use force if you believe someone means you bodily harm.
> ...



why, so you can insult me again in your Reputation comments?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





What's the use of all your modern gadgets if you don't employ them to ascertain facts?


----------



## Connery (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.



Totally different situation.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Boss said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



You're saying some kid, barely 17 years old, should have the presence of mind and knowledge of law and self-control to allow some weird fucker to restrain him when he hasn't done anything wrong?  And if he doesn't, if he fights back, that gives the weird fucker the right to kill him?

As a woman, I know that if some fucker grabs me when I'm walking down my street at night I'm going to be SHRIEKING "YOU'RE GOING TO DIE TONIGHT, MOTHER FUCKER!" as I claw his eyes out. You're saying because I need to use that kind of technique (you know, it's like a karate shriek) to pump my adrenaline up enough to defend myself against a larger, stronger person, I am now guilty of assault with intent to murder?  When this other person started the whole thing in the first place???

BULLSHIT.


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That was debunked, but don't let the truth get in the way of a good yarn.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > They should not assault anyone.
> ...



And here, you touch on what the entire problem is with arguing this case after the fact. You have decided to assume that Zimmerman is lying, and the events did not happen as he described, while also assuming the prosecutors were completely honest in their story about Martin. I would imagine, Martin had probably told a fib or two in his life, don't you think? Most of us probably have, unless we're all perfect like you. But you don't end up with contusions and lacerations on the back of your head from assaulting someone who is defending themselves. So the evidence supports Zimmerman's story, that he was having his head beaten into the pavement, when Martin spotted his gun and told him "you gonna die tonight, cracka!" then started to try and get the gun. He had no business assaulting Zimmerman, as the evidence clearly shows he did. 

Now.... I challenge any of you... let someone get on top of you, and start pounding your head into the concrete, and tell me how long it takes for you to "feel" like your life is being threatened? Ten seconds? Less, more? In my opinion, the wounds to the back of Zimmerman's head, is the clincher. If those were not present, I can see the case for possible 2nd or 3rd degree manslaughter. This is the forensic proof that Zimmerman was being attacked, and he has every legal right to defend his life in that scenario, regardless of how that scenario transpired.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The point was, and it was an excellent one that speaking in a private conversation is not even comparable to GZ talking to 911 or Trayvon. That's one implication. Also others like blacks sometimes use the words like "cracker" and "******" as everyday slang.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Funny how gun extremists support the 2nd Amendment until its for your black men.

Then they support gun laws and restrictions.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Well, just because someone is mentally ill doesn't automatically negate their ability to understand the nature and consequences of their actions, which is what counts - or is supposed to count - in court.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 14, 2013)

Boss said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I saw pics of the back of Zimmerman's head....not much pounding there....you DO know head wounds, even slight ones, bleed a great deal....not much blood there and it looks more like a couple of razor slices....dare I say, paper cuts.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 14, 2013)

Which brings up an interesting thought.  If it had been me, a 5'1" white woman that Zimmerman had provoked, and he had killed me, do you think he would have gotten away with it?  I don't.  

So what's the difference?  Why was it okay for him to kill Martin and not me.  Or would it, in your eyes have been okay for him to kill me if I'd fought back?  Am I supposed to let him restrain me and then maybe haul me off to an empty warehouse to rape me like the neighborhood watch in my area of town did to a woman?  

Is this like Nazi Germany, we have to "obey" any cop wannabe who approaches us in the night when we aren't doing anything wrong at all?

What the fuck.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> Technically, under scientific human classification, there are only 3 races. White, black, Asian.



Then there are attorneys... not sure if they are classified as human, however.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Hispanic?  Coincidence, Z was hispanic too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Hey, chucklehead, it's not illegal to follow someone.

Authorized?


1 : to establish by or as if by authority : sanction <a custom authorized by time> 


2 : to invest especially with legal authority 

Hardly.

*even in the context of racial profiling*

OMG! Profiling! LOL!


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Please explain....now that we know he really didn't say, "fucking coon."


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope some of you racists have been enjoying rubbing salt into the wounds.

You know who I mean.

Especially the goobers calling Travon Martin a thug.

It's like beating a dead horse.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Meister said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I thought the CIA were the majority debunkers in the U.S.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




The point was that Trayvon actually used a racial epithet while Zimmerman was falsely accused of using one to advance the narrative that a racist white man had murdered a cherubic black boy who was doing nothing but walking home.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Far too many people take what the media has to say as the gospel truth. If those people took just 5 minutes to do a little research from credible sources on their own, they'd realize (hopefully) the truth isn't what the tv stations report on if it won't bring them viewers. If those same people had taken time to research the background of TM and GZ, they'd also find things that would have answered questions they probably had.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



What do you think he said?

What do you want me to explain???


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Get back to me when you start making some sense.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

> I saw pics of the back of Zimmerman's head....not much pounding there....you DO know head wounds, even slight ones, bleed a great deal....not much blood there and it looks more like a couple of razor slices....dare I say, paper cuts.



And that is your opinion, I saw the same photos and it looked like he had big purple plooky-knots as well.

STILL.... How do you get wounds to the back of your head if you are the aggressor and someone is defending your attacks? I know Martin has martial arts training, but was he really THAT good? While facing Zimmerman (the alleged attacker) he managed to lacerate the back of his head? Really???


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



"Cracker" when used between blacks is a 1 and "coons" is a 99 on a scale of 1 to 100. 

GZ said "coons." There are just few people with enough patience and spine to carry through with the obvious.


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



"Fucking cold".  The first time I heard it, that's what I heard and then the FBI seemed to have heard what I did.

Please explain what you heard when Z was talking to 911.....not too much to ask


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He didn't need the fractured nose or marks on his head for a self-defense plea, but they are visual facts to support his version of the events. However, even if the entire scuffle took place on soft grass, once his gun became exposed and if Martin went for it, then he would certainly have the legal grounds to claim imminent fear for his life. Since none of us can ever know exactly how the altercation went down, our legal system demands that it be supported by facts, and not suppositions. That is why people feel that justice was served *according to the law*.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


dThe next time they will know who he is and he wont be able to sneak up on anyone like before.

Does this mean that Z has lost his position as neighborhood watch captain.  Heh, heh, hhe..


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


No, he didn't


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Debunking is a shady kind of business.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Won't happen. GZ was not an agent of the state, and that severely limits what they could even charge him with. The only charge that could possibly be brought is hate crime. Since no one has ever established him as a racist or that race had any involvement in the situation itself, those would be unfounded as well. 

The courts are done with GZ, but GZ has much to do in the courts with NBC, Seminole County, State of Florida, Crump and Assoc. and Al and the Boys. He may actually file charges against the New Black Panthers for the illegal bounty placed on his head. 

A lot of people and organizations went all in on this and lost. Be prepared to dodge the race card around every corner.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



I posted the law, idiot, now prove your claim.

Or run away.


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Did you miss my earlier post where he said "....fucking cold..."?  It was in Feb


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



George Zimmerman never called Trayvon Martin or anyone else a "coon".  That lie was disproved long ago yet race-baiters like yourself continue to try and use it.  It's the kind of sleazy character assassination that George Zimmerman was subjected to for months by so many in the media.

Trayvon Martin on the other hand *DID* use a racial slur just prior to the fight between he and George Zimmerman.  Ironically, it was Trayvon Martin who "profiled" George Zimmerman as a white "Cracker" when in fact Zimmerman was half Hispanic and in no way was a Cracker.  Martin's use of the term Cracker...right before he goes back to confront Zimmerman show's state of mind.  It's Martin that is being a racist at this point...it is Martin who's made up his mind about a man he knows nothing about.

And "minding your own business" does not include punching someone in the face simply because they followed you and you don't like it.  That's a lesson most children learn as they are growing up.  It's not "OK" to punch people because they look at you funny or say something you don't like.  That's something you learn as a young child...yet Trayvon Martin never got that life lesson.  His solution to a problem was to use his fists.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



How do you explain the plural "s" sound at the end then? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo]DIAGNOSTIC: George Zimmerman Clearly says "Fucking Coons" Before Killing Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yes, I deleted that post. I saw it before I saw you had answered that.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I hope some of you racists have been enjoying rubbing salt into the wounds.
> 
> You know who I mean.
> 
> ...



Worse, its like beating a dead black innocent teen.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Mark Furman was proved to be a racist, and for some reason, people have always embraced that and ignored it. Same here.


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



   Drugs or alcohol on your end?  I have no idea what you're hearing.  But only those who want it to be are hearing what you are.  It has been debunked by more than myself.....to the point where they couldn't use it in court.....and if they could have you do know they would have.


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You're saying some kid, barely 17 years old, should have the presence of mind and knowledge of law and self-control to allow some weird fucker to restrain him when he hasn't done anything wrong?  And if he doesn't, if he fights back, that gives the weird fucker the right to kill him?
> 
> As a woman, I know that if some fucker grabs me when I'm walking down my street at night I'm going to be SHRIEKING "YOU'RE GOING TO DIE TONIGHT, MOTHER FUCKER!" as I claw his eyes out. You're saying because I need to use that kind of technique (you know, it's like a karate shriek) to pump my adrenaline up enough to defend myself against a larger, stronger person, I am now guilty of assault with intent to murder?  When this other person started the whole thing in the first place???
> 
> BULLSHIT.



First of all, we are TOTALLY speculating here, the testimony does not suggest that Zimmerman tried to restrain Martin, nor does the forensic evidence or eyewitness accounts. Wounds to the back of Zimmerman's head, confirm that Martin was not trying to get away from Zimmerman, but was assaulting him instead. In fact, Martin has already gotten away from Zimmerman, and returned to "make that cracka pay" according to the phone call to his girlfriend. So you can try to draw irrelevant scenarios all you like, it has nothing to do with the evidence in this case or the finding in this case. 

I was pointing out what the law says, and what is supposed to be the appropriate response. _*IF*_ Zimmerman was trying to restrain him physically, and he hadn't broken any law, then he could have pressed charges against Zimmerman as soon as the police arrived... case closed... Zimmerman goes to jail for simple assault, end of story. *IN NO CASE,* does Martin have the right to pound Zimmerman's head into the pavement. *NONE*! _PERIOD!_ That is assault and battery, and coupled with the comment "you gonna die" it is attempted murder as well.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe you are misquoting him, like so many seem to misquote you. Quick, I got two words for you, Not Guilty! Clear the cobwebs genius. Zimmerman wasn't a racist, and the state of Florida said last night that he lawfully acted in self defense. May not be good enough for you, but good enough for me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.



Zimmerman is lighter than a paper bag.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



troll


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

We're truly fucked as a nation if you can't defend yourself and believe things that people disagree with. I don't give a damn if someone says ******, COON, COCK SUCKER, whore, bitch, hoe, pig, faggot, etc every day of their sorry assed life. Those people also have the right of self defense.

If you don't believe they do then you don't believe in our justice system. Hell, you don't believe in justice at all.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



But since Zimmerman didn't use racial slurs and Martin DID...what difference does it make if it was in a 9/11 call or during a phone call to a friend?  You've lost me on that concept.  And just between you and me, Quick?  I'm getting a little tired of liberals who on one hand foam at the mouth at whites who make a remark that is vaguely racial in nature but then hurt themselves bending over backwards to excuse minorities that use explicitly racist language.  Cracker is a word meant to slur others.  Using it is no less improper than someone calling a black person "boy", "jig a boo", "shine" or any other offensive term.  Rachel Jenteal gave a candid glimpse into the world that Trayvon Martin lived in and it WASN'T something from The Cosby Show.  The fact that she didn't even seem to understand that Cracker WAS offensive should tip you off to that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There's  soooo many whining Z threads popping up I can't keep up.
> 
> 
> Speaking of whining... where'd Sarah disappear to?



She was outed.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > There's  soooo many whining Z threads popping up I can't keep up.
> ...



Link?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



They didn't use it in court because people who won't listen like you have closed their minds to this, and they didn't want to take a chance that someone like that who would never back down even in consideration would be on the jury.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Common sense tells me who started it. The thug.


----------



## Meister (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Your going with that, are ya? 

It probably would have looked better for you if you hadn't answered at all, Quick, that was a lame response, just sayin.....


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Which brings up an interesting thought.  If it had been me, a 5'1" white woman that Zimmerman had provoked, and he had killed me, do you think he would have gotten away with it?  I don't.
> 
> So what's the difference?  Why was it okay for him to kill Martin and not me.  Or would it, in your eyes have been okay for him to kill me if I'd fought back?  Am I supposed to let him restrain me and then maybe haul me off to an empty warehouse to rape me like the neighborhood watch in my area of town did to a woman?
> 
> ...



Again, you are letting your emotions run wild here. What do you mean "got away with it?" He didn't "get away with" anything, he was acquitted by a jury who found lack of evidence to convict him of the charges. If you assaulted and attempted to kill him, he would still have the same rights to defend his life. It doesn't matter that you are a woman or white. It doesn't matter that he is a man or Hispanic. The laws don't stipulate assault is okay in some circumstances. The law doesn't say you can physically attack someone if you feel harassed, or even if they attempt to keep you from leaving the scene before the police arrive. Now, if the later happens, and you haven't broken the law, you can have them arrested for simple assault, just for the physical contact alone. But you still can't assault them physically.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh fuck him.
> 
> Unreal.
> 
> Holder faces big decision on DOJ charges against Zimmerman - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room



I think some people need to learn the difference between "prosecution" and "persecution".


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're insane. That is the only conclusion that I can reach. You have zero sense in your old brain. Your half-cooked theories hold no water when put in the context of reality. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)[Forum Weapon][How To Troll][Ignorance Is Bliss] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fuck him.
> ...




We had a jury in florida who did not know the difference between murder and self defense.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Way too much of the Florida taxpayers' money was spent on this farce.  If they try to take it federal, I'm writing to my congressmen about it.  Li'l Trayvon was a hoodlum, doing what hoodlums do.  He got killed in the process.  Nothing that doesn't happen every day on some street in America.  

0bama needs to get up off his ass and throw some cold water on that pack of dogs.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

I think Quick is a stupid crazy old fuck that probably should check into a home.  The guy has nothing. ANYONE THAT WOULD BE SO AGAINST REALITY IS PROBABLY THE SAME.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



There is a difference in how races speak. Since you don't appear receptive to the differences, I won't go on. Nevertheless "coons" is a thousands of times worse thing to say than "cracker." Cracker can be used jokingly while coons never can be unless you're demented.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Well,  they can try it.

They'll need call the police first...before the shooting.

And to instigate a brawl with no witnesses present.

And take a beating while screaming for help...

...while at the same time not landing a single blow on their opponent.

And they'll need to then find a witness to verify that they were the one being pummeled mercilessly...

...and testify that they were the ones screaming for help and on the bottom.

Plus,  they'll need their opponent to not stop beating them when that witness arrives and says he is calling the police.

Good luck...


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2013)

Great day for justice in America!  Very proud of the 6 women who saw the evidence and brought out a just verdict...separating reality from emotion as it should be!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

The kid was a street thug that beat someone up. Is this the roll model the black community wants to present their children with? WTF????

Nuts....Thousands of thugs just like him die every year...Not a word.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I think Quick is a stupid crazy old fuck that probably should check into a home.  The guy has nothing. ANYONE THAT WOULD BE SO AGAINST REALITY IS PROBABLY THE SAME.



I'm not going to change my mind about "coons" because of peer pressure. I'm not a wimp like some.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Who made you the deciding factor in what everyone must consider the most racist words? Why do you get to tell people what word is worse to say than any other? GTFO


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Funny how gun extremists support the 2nd Amendment until its for your black men.
> 
> Then they support gun laws and restrictions.



are you even reading this thread ? Please try at least


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I think Quick is a stupid crazy old fuck that probably should check into a home.  The guy has nothing. ANYONE THAT WOULD BE SO AGAINST REALITY IS PROBABLY THE SAME.
> ...



Nor are you sane like most.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Way too much of the Florida taxpayers' money was spent on this farce.  If they try to take it federal, I'm writing to my congressmen about it.  Li'l Trayvon was a hoodlum, doing what hoodlums do.  He got killed in the process.  Nothing that doesn't happen every day on some street in America.
> 
> 0bama needs to get up off his ass and throw some cold water on that pack of dogs.



What do hoodlums do? Buy skittles?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just think 50 years ago these democrats would have hung Trayvon from a tree.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



It doesn't make sense to you because you're reading it in a vacuum, a vacuum of your own stupidity.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much of the Florida taxpayers' money was spent on this farce.  If they try to take it federal, I'm writing to my congressmen about it.  Li'l Trayvon was a hoodlum, doing what hoodlums do.  He got killed in the process.  Nothing that doesn't happen every day on some street in America.
> ...



No,

They walk the streets looking for someone to beat up or property to destroy.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much of the Florida taxpayers' money was spent on this farce.  If they try to take it federal, I'm writing to my congressmen about it.  Li'l Trayvon was a hoodlum, doing what hoodlums do.  He got killed in the process.  Nothing that doesn't happen every day on some street in America.
> ...



They steal jewelry, use drugs, and sometimes make lean with those skittles. Yes hoodlums do have good use for skittles.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



OJ didn't need a gun....he just butchered them!


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much of the Florida taxpayers' money was spent on this farce.  If they try to take it federal, I'm writing to my congressmen about it.  Li'l Trayvon was a hoodlum, doing what hoodlums do.  He got killed in the process.  Nothing that doesn't happen every day on some street in America.
> ...



How the fuck would I know I am not a thug?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Way too much of the Florida taxpayers' money was spent on this farce.  If they try to take it federal, I'm writing to my congressmen about it.  Li'l Trayvon was a hoodlum, doing what hoodlums do.  He got killed in the process.  Nothing that doesn't happen every day on some street in America.
> ...



Sure, until they can find someone to mug so they can get enough money to buy a dime bag of cannabis.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Your right. It doesn't make sense that a piece of evidence that you claim, which would have given GZ the motive to commit Murder 2 and be convicted, was left out of his trial for Murder 2 and Manslaughter. YOU ARE INSANE!!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Just like Zimmerman was gonna be found guilty right?


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> If Trayvon *had been a white child* and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *
> Zimmermans's own words and action will convict him of a hate crime. Which he can be charge and tried for. Afro-American leader will not let this child death be in vain. There will also be a investigation of Trayvon's civil right be violated by the sheriff department,etc.



What's this "white child" shit?  If you're comparing, wouldn't you mean a "Hispanic child"????  This had nothing to do with anyone that is WHITE!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



And no one..called Ron Goldman a thug..or responsible for his own death.

Funny..ain't it?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



This is proving why right now. If there were one person on the jury like you, we'd all be fucked.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



Guilty by six white people from Florida?

Not very likely.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



We have a liberal who doesn't know the difference between reality and fantasy.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So honestly, why wasn't this bombshell evidence introduced? You seem to have all the answers. Why wasn't it? Best part about you making false claims is that the NAAWP won't be coming after you.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon *had been a white child* and Zimmerman a Black man he would have been charged immediately and the would have been found guilty of *first degree premeditated murder with special circumstances* because he was a child and he would have got the *death sentence. *
> ...



To blacks, if you are lighter than a paper bag you are white.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Before replying to QuickHitCurepon please view this video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDDSk-L-R90]Understanding Dementia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well the MSM can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



They don't have time.  They are too busy fucking over the Zimmerman family.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Do you still deny Mark Furman is a racist and wink at him when he appears on the news so often? I will never forget how he came off at the OJ trial.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Before replying to QuickHitCurepon please view this video:
> 
> Understanding Dementia - YouTube



Blow it out your gnarly spiteful ass like you do with some of my logical arguments.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What does he have to do with your ground breaking evidence? Please, you will change my mind on this whole case if you will tell me why the state of Florida left this evidence out of court. What conspiracy led to this not being introduced?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?
> 
> Moral of story.  Better to allow yourself to be beaten to death or seriously injured than defend yourself?  It is starting to look that way.



Moral of the story is that humanity often sucks, and living with them frequently requires struggle.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Connery said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how everyone is so upset about a Hispanic shooting a black man but nobody cares about Aaron Hernandez shooting and killing a brother in cold-blood.
> ...



How is this a totally different situation? Who told you that? 

Two Hispanics, check

Two dead black people, check

So why is one more important than the other?

Trayvon Martin = NO JUSTICE, NO PEACE!

Odin Lloyd = Who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Before replying to QuickHitCurepon please view this video:
> ...



Please link to any of your logical arguments for my review. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well then, they are about to get flipped onto their backs here soon. Then we'll see who gets fucked.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There is nothing in the Constitution about dual sovereignty, what did you expect me to point out?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



We have a black supremacist who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Interpol said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Do I know? No. 

Do I have a reasonable suspicion? Yes.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No one who watched the trial believes this BS.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



The actual point was that Zimmerman never said "Fucking coons."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Pussy.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



Five races:

Caucasoid, Mongoloid, Negroid , American Indian, Malayan 

The Living Races of Man


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





If GZ said "coons", why did the prosecutor say he said "punks"?  The prosecutor was desperate to find something to prove that GZ was racist.  He couldn't do it.  

BREAKING: Zimmerman Prosecution Opens with "Fucking Punks" 



TM did use a racial epithet.  GZ did not.  GZ said TM was acting like he was on drugs or something, and guess what -- TM was on drugs.  When GZ saw TM acting suspiciously, GZ was on alert and was frustrated because that neighborhood had been the target of a number of burglaries, but even in his frustration he didn't utter anything which the prosecution could use to make him look bad.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Even IF he did think of the thug as a COON he'd still have a right to self defense! What part of getting your head bashed into the cement don't you understand?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

If Trayvon had had a gun, he could have shot Zimmerman first, in self defense, on the suspicion that Zimmerman was the kind of white guy who would shoot an unarmed black kid.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Since Zimmerman never USED the word "coons" and Martin DID use the word "Cracker" how does that make Zimmerman in the wrong and Martin in the right?  Your argument is ridiculous.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> If Trayvon had had a gun, he could have shot Zimmerman first, in self defense, on the suspicion that Zimmerman was the kind of white guy who would shoot an unarmed black kid.



Shoot somebody, on suspicion?

Is that your legal advice?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

I have just as much right to self defense if I was in the place of Zimmerman. Understand? If I was walking up to this thug and he attacked, I would be right to defend myself.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Hey, maybe that is because (wait for it...) Ron Goldman WASN'T a thug, while Treyvon Martin WAS!  God and goddess, THINK!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Wrong again Snoopie.  It's because (unlike you) they DID know the difference that they reached the proper and just verdict.

We know how things like a just verdict upset you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I don't need to explain it, you need to explain why the government didn't use it as proof that Zimmerman is racist if he actually said it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> @ BSNBC. Now they have a priest on asking why George had to carry a gun wherever he went.
> 
> 
> Here's your answer, Father. Because he has the Constitutional right to carry it.



Seriously?  The guy has to shoot a thug who's assaulting him, and someone's confused about why he needed to carry a gun?  Duhh.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Like I said, it would have made the prosecution look like the bad guy IMO and IMO he said "coons." It's my opinion GZ is a racist, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



I know that, but "punks" doesn't have the "coooo" sound heard clearly in the tape.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The information I showed you was in the exact same link you posted to claim I was wrong.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> "..._And in time we will all be one race. We are evolving toward it._"


Mebbe so, but _between_ now and the year 25,000 A.D. -ish or so, we continue to 'categorize' ourselves.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > "..._And in time we will all be one race. We are evolving toward it._"
> ...





Whites will probably be wiped out in a very unpleasant way. I really pray that blacks can learn not to hate or this is our future.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It would make the prosecution look worse than insulting the defendant through out the trial? They said fucking punks multiple times every day. What would be the difference between that and fucking coons? You think for a second that a prosecutor would hold off on any evidence for that reason you truly don't know anything about any lawyer. Stick with your opinion and I will stick to mine. You don't back up your assertions with any undisputed facts. In my opinion that makes your claims baseless and inaccurate.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> 
> But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.
> 
> You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.


Basically. That's the long and short of it.

Now we get to experience the further demonization of the victim Trayvon Martin, by the killer's supporters. They took all his inconsistent lies and garbage as gospel truth.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



leaving it out certainly avoided the hung jury problem.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?





			
				Yurt said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -509 reputation points from Yurt.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


LOLz!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



I'm sure you do.  

Kellerman, Global Warming, Evolution.  If Science debunks your beliefs, you want to suppress the science.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


No doubt, OJ thought he was immune, too.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





You're a riot.

GZ didn't commit a crime.  He reported a suspicious looking young man who was on drugs, and then he got pummeled for looking out for his neighborhood.

It is tragic that TM's recklessness resulted in his death.  

It is a good thing that GZ wasn't sacrificed on the altar of political correctness or racial appeasement.   Justice was done.  

/the end


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Lots of deaths attributed to heart disease and car accidents too. You should push to get cheeseburgers and chevy's banned from America too.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



Have you ever done something "reckless" in your life?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> ...




Trayvon got what punks get. Usually at the hands of other punks..in this case, at the hands of a victim.

And the jury concurs. Innocent of any crime.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Love the fake science you push.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Would you care to take a crack at explaining why a "racist" would have organized a protest when the white son of a Sanford Police officer beat a black homeless man?  Or explain why a "racist" mentored two black children?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 14, 2013)

not much of great import to add

-Comcast went down--finally got a person who could send the refresh signal--Victory is Mine!!

--someone finally said--this was a 2nd Amendment case--and we must talk further

I don't know--somehow my little area has managed to 'just live'. Lots of healthcare and research/academic types--dog lovers--rather peaceful people. It is pleasant enough. Work, eat, sleep occasionally relax. lol

a small squash has formed--acorn. fingers crossed on the butternut squash.

my poor dog--hangs in there--just looks at me when I am on the computer too long--lots of walks for him this week.

hoping to watch the Tour de France tonight. the visuals of the news channels just don't cut it. somewhere there must be scenery--
later gators.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 14, 2013)

bucs90 said:


> Wow. Interesting case. The prosecution did a terrible job on this one. The judge was way out of line. The defense did what it had to do: Present the jury a reasonable doubt.
> 
> Regardless of anyone's beliefs on this, the CRIMINAL act did not begin until the fight began.
> 
> ...



That's just the thing about our concealed carry laws.
You don't know if that stranger is carrying a gun.

You should always assume that they are.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

This whole "George Zimmerman is a racist" narrative that the main stream media allowed to circulate is laughable when you actually look at the way the man has lived his life.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




I have done many things which could have resulted in my death or at a minimum paralysis.    I'm lucky I survived my teens and 20's.   Youth is a dangerous time.  

If my recklessness had killed me, my parents would have been devastated.  But that wouldn't have meant anyone belonged in jail for it.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





Excellent questions.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Quick it could be said that you are discriminating against a Hispanic man with you assertions.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Upon further research that million dollars for the Martin family was not donations but their settlement with the Homeowner's Association where the shooting took place.  But that would not prevent them from going after Zimmerman personally.  I haven't found anything officially that this is a certainty, just a lot of folks citing it as a probability.  That of course if Zimmerman survives this--there have been numerous death threats.  Would they then go after his wife for his share of the community property?
> ...



Sounds imminently sensible to me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick it could be said that you are discriminating against a Hispanic man with you assertions.



O rly?



> *Why is it so important?*
> 
> CNN Senior Legal Analyst Jeffrey Toobin said it&#8217;s extremely significant because the federal government is not able to prosecute your every day, typical murder. &#8220;People fighting on the street is not a federal crime,&#8221; Toobin said. &#8220;However, if one person shoots another based on racial hostility, racial animus, that does become a federal crime and *if, very shortly before the murder, Zimmerman used this racial epithet* to refer to the person he ultimately shot, that very much puts it within the FBI and the Justice Department&#8217;s ambit of a case that they could prosecute.&#8221;



Anderson Cooper: Did George Zimmerman use a racial slur? Why it's important - National unsolved cases | Examiner.com


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



One thing I do know, right wing nuts are stupid.  For real.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I pretty much still believe Mark Furman is a racist, although people do change over time. Furman has been treated like a hero ever since the OJ trial. Go figure.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The one thing you "know" is stupid.

You are stupid.

And you are nuts; a left wing nut.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick it could be said that you are discriminating against a Hispanic man with you assertions.
> ...



Yes really. Nice link to an article from 16 months ago. By continually claiming already disproved theories it could be construed as discrimination of a Hispanic man.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick it could be said that you are discriminating against a Hispanic man with you assertions.
> ...







However, Zimmerman didn't say "coons".  If he had, the prosecution would have run with it.  

Zimmerman is a guy who fights against racial injustice.  In 2010 race-related beating case, George Zimmerman pushed to discipline same officers who investigated Trayvon Martin shooting | The Daily Caller

He's not the racist some people so desperately need him to be.


Sometimes bad things happen.  Someone doesn't have to go to jail every time a bad thing happens.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Way to go pee wee!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I didn't claim anything of the sort, I said the Constitution clearly says that the state gets one crack at a conviction, period.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



^ Snoopie has nothing intelligent to say, obviously.

Ever.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Somebody's gotta work to pay your welfare.  Yeah, that's pretty stupid.  But then a work ethic is something you would never understand.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I hear fuckin punks.
You hear what you want to hear. Whatever suits your agenda... Pathetic.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> ...



I would imagine getting the verdict in a jury trial is something of a shock to one's system, whatever the verdict is.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

It is funny that those who hooped and hollered and hoorayed when the double murderer, OJ, got away with murder due to a jury that ignored all the evidence are now all upsetty wetty that a jury which properly and fairly assessed all the evidence and the law came to the just verdict of "not guilty" in the Zimmerman case.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



What if there had been someone standing there to report you every time your actions didn't conform with what they thought was normal? Wouldn't that take ALL the fun out of life, not to suggest the killing-yourself-end-result part is fun, I've done that too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

I cant help you out of this box.  And I'm taping babyheads synch swim routines.

Out unless it actually has a point


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Since you know nothing about my work ethic or career you are erroneously assuming an incorrect assumption.

But then, that's how you roll, on a personal level.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Right, racism is pathetic.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I just watched the verdict - I was too busy dancing around the house and imitating the Bernster's skippage last night to watch.  And what I saw was humility and gratefulness.
> ...



i think he was just stunned for a moment 

he knew what the form contained 

it had only three possibilities

only one could be checked 

1____guilty 2nd degree murder  

2____guilty manslaughter

3____not guilty


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you are driving in a car behind someone that is driving like they are impaired, would you report that?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Let's face it.  He's a dumb fuck.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

This dude is the typical Trayvon supporter:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwg4WuOno88&feature=player_embedded]Old Man Going Nuts On Trayvon/Zimmerman Case Speaking The Realness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




GZ may not be MENSA material.  It doesn't matter.  He's an acquitted free man.

YOU are a bigger dumber fucker, Snoopie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



WTF? Snookie thanked her for that post?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Ironic!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This dude is the typical Trayvon supporter:
> 
> Old Man Going Nuts On Trayvon/Zimmerman Case Speaking The Realness - YouTube



what a screw ball


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



If you can't have an opinion about someone like GZ whether they're racist or not, who can you judge to be racist? There are times when that should matter and the circumstances warrant an evaluation.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



his business with the court has concluded


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry bout that,


1. Like I said, "He will get off" he did.
2. Al Sharpton can eat shit now, fake preacher, and Jesse Jackson, the adulterer.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Where did you attain that right?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 14, 2013)

lol-Where the Sun don't Shine--a subtle hint

'I lost'--good to know what sort an impression I made on at least one poster.

thinking back on my career on message boards--not too bad...


-not Conservative enough

--not Liberal enough



not this and not that--different from whatever standards are applied

Coals to Newcastle--that was established long ago.

'bite me'--if that would make you feel better

What can never be beaten out of my head is the idea that if there are problems there are solutions.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



We are not discussing blatant criminal behavior. Trayvon showed no signs of that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This dude is the typical Trayvon supporter:
> 
> Old Man Going Nuts On Trayvon/Zimmerman Case Speaking The Realness - YouTube



All this time, I've thought Snookums was much younger.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



From Stalin?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You don't know if some that is driving in front of you is impaired or not. You assume they are based on your experience and history. You profile them. Maybe they are reaching for something or lost a contact or any innocent thing, but you call because you believe there is a problem. Trayvon did something to stoke this same feeling in GZ. That is not a bad thing. Happens literally every single day.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Aggressively following?  Menacing?  The "truth" is, Zimmerman was non confrontational that night.  He was following someone [but he was following them *at a distance*.  The only way the two of them come together is if Trayvon Martin makes that happen by retracing his steps to confront Zimmerman.  The *only* way that fight starts is if Trayvon Martin walks BACK from the condo where he was staying and suddenly comes out of the dark at Zimmerman as he is walking BACK to his SUV.
> ...



Trayvon was wrong. It did catch up to him and that fact happens to be tragic, not funny.

But George Zimmerman only defended himself.  Zimmerman did not do anything wrong.  Karma did catch up to GZ when the jury acquitted him.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I didn't ask you about Mark Furman...I asked you to defend your labeling George Zimmerman a "racist" in light of what he did for a black man who was beaten by a white man and in light of his mentoring of two black children.  Do actions like THOSE sound like the actions of a "racist"?  Yet you continue to smear someone with that accusation with nothing to back it up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I think I know your work ethic pretty well.  You are here all the time.  The people of Florida paid for that farce of a trial in which there was no legitimate cause of action.  Now we, not you, will pay for the federal one if Holder considers himself black enough to file it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Since I've never taken a stance one way or another, you are once again spewing more of the shit you somehow remain full of.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.


 Sorry to disappoint you, Mr. Sallow. They're already armed, just like any one of us who cares to be armed.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. It took 44 days from the time of the shooting, to the time of his arrest. There were honorable people who actually looked at the evidence, who said they couldn't try him because there was none. People were pressured into taking this man into custody. As was he by the media, this man was also used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> 
> You were wrong for making assumptions without base about a man you hardly ever knew. This issue was filled with the disease of racism and politics. Not only did we dishonor the memory of the fallen in doing so, we disrespected the family of the survivor. This entire thing reeked of hatred. Now I must ask you: What if you were the one being falsely accused for defending yourself? What if you became a political target for ruthless persecution and vilification? What does it matter who followed who? To lose a child, you must know pain on a personal level nobody else can imagine.
> 
> Throughout this trial, the idiocy of the charges brought against George Zimmerman were clearly revealed. The motivations behind them were made clearer. Yet some of us chose to succumb to the disinformation fed to them by the media and by their party.  But now I hope, since Zimmerman has been found not guilty  by the due diligence of a jury of his peers and his attorneys, that this serves a lesson to some. Politics can never get in the way of justice. For those of us who thought this was an issue of race. You were wrong. Justice will always prevail.



Which means you believe all the lies that Zimmerman told.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Trayvon was a stranger acting suspiciously in a neighborhood which had experienced a string of burglaries.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> If Trayvon had had a gun, he could have shot Zimmerman first, in self defense, on the suspicion that Zimmerman was the kind of white guy who would shoot an unarmed black kid.



Martin was being followed by a strange man at night, in the rain, by a strange armed white man.

If he had a gun, he would have legitimate concern to shoot Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon had had a gun, he could have shot Zimmerman first, in self defense, on the suspicion that Zimmerman was the kind of white guy who would shoot an unarmed black kid.
> ...



wrong--try again


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



link?  doctored patch?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It helps to make comparisons, for instance, how do you feel about Bryant Gumbel?

Nothing Bryant Gumbel Said About David Stern Proves He's a Racist: Fan's Take - NBA - Yahoo! Sports



> *Nothing Bryant Gumbel Said About David Stern Proves Hes a Racist: Fans Take*
> 
> While I myself wouldn't have gone as far as Bryant Gumbel apparently did in his closing remarks on HBO's Real Sportsas was reported on Yahoo! SportsI thought there was a grain of truth to it.
> 
> Gumbel apparently said NBA Commissioner David Stern had "always seemed eager to be viewed as some kind of modern plantation overseer treating NBA men as if they were his boys,"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Big red fonts?  Stop / send?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > For three weeks I watched the George Zimmerman trial, I researched case law, and picked the brains of other posters qualified in the law.  From the moment Zimmerman was arrested, I knew he was a political target. And then from that moment on, I knew he wasn't guilty of anything. It took 44 days from the time of the shooting, to the time of his arrest. There were honorable people who actually looked at the evidence, who said they couldn't try him because there was none. People were pressured into taking this man into custody. As was he by the media, this man was also used and vilified by a good many people here. To those I say, you were wrong. To those who thought this was some sort of game: You were wrong. As for those who chose to exploit the pain and grief of a mother and father who lost their child in all of this, you were wrong as well.
> ...



Who is the one believing lies, Snookie? Tis not I.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You're painting your ownself into the box you don't want to be painted into.
> 
> Think for a sec.



Not sure I get your drift.  We all know this was about race.  And power.  0bama has made it clear he is not adverse to throwing federal money away.  It will happen on this as well.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



NBC issues apology on Zimmerman tape screw-up - Erik Wemple - The Washington Post


----------



## bornright (Jul 14, 2013)

One scenario that I have not heard.  What if the neighborhood watchman was black instead of Hispanic and he had to shoot Trayvon Martin with the same reasons?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

"It is better 100 guilty Persons should escape than that one innocent Person should suffer."

-Sir William Blackstone


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I'm very sorry they're unhappy, but let's be honest.  They raised their son to be a violent, "cracker culture" thug. And judging by their behavior, they saw nothing wrong with that.  Indeed, their behavior seems to indicate that they were offended by the idea that Trayvon was expected to behave in a more civilized fashion.  You reap what you sow, and unhappiness is the harvest for those seeds.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

bornright said:


> One scenario that I have not heard.  What if the neighborhood watchman was black instead of Hispanic and he had to shoot Trayvon Martin with the same reasons?



Blacks shoot each other every day.  No one bats an eye.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > You're painting your ownself into the box you don't want to be painted into.
> ...



have you seen the prezbos statement on the verdict

The death of Trayvon Martin was a tragedy. Not just for his family, or for any one community, but for America. I know this case has elicited strong passions. And in the wake of the verdict, I know those passions may be running even higher. But we are a nation of laws, and a jury has spoken. I now ask every American to respect the call for calm reflection from two parents who lost their young son. And as we do, we should ask ourselves if were doing all we can to widen the circle of compassion and understanding in our own communities. We should ask ourselves if were doing all we can to stem the tide of gun violence that claims too many lives across this country on a daily basis. We should ask ourselves, as individuals and as a society, how we can prevent future tragedies like this. As citizens, thats a job for all of us. Thats the way to honor Trayvon Martin

President Obama Issues Statement on Zimmerman Ruling - Philadelphia News, Weather and Sports from WTXF FOX 29


----------



## HomeInspect (Jul 14, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



FYI.. the guy in the picture is not Martin. He is a 32 year old rapper known as "Game".  He did a song with a better known rapper known as " 50 cent" back in 2006.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I don't know if they raised him to be violent or not.  I do know he was unsupervised when this even occurred.  Having raised two myself, I know that it is imperative that adolescents not be left unsupervised to roam around at night.  It isn't safe.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> 11:27 Sanctions hearing and civil.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1HCtIyImtk





Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





Ernie S. said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




I hope this IT expert comes back and takes a big bite out of their collective asses.  I think he has the goods on them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> > One scenario that I have not heard.  What if the neighborhood watchman was black instead of Hispanic and he had to shoot Trayvon Martin with the same reasons?
> ...



Not even blacks bat an eye.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



In above you say that it was once you saw he was a political target, you knew he wasn't guilty.

Is that the same reasoning you used to decide that President Obama wasn't guilty of anything in the IRS affair,

the moment you realized he was a political target?

lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I taught rosa everything she knows.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Pioneer, you're the first person I've told in my 37,000 posts. Get an AV.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Here's the amusing thing about all of this to me...

George Zimmerman is accused of "racial profiling" because he saw a young man acting suspiciously and called the Police to report him.

What Zimmerman described that night...a young man who was "on something" and appeared to be looking in people's windows...is a young man who was only in Sanford because he'd been suspended from his high school because (wait for it...) *he was using pot and stealing things*.

In reality, George Zimmerman "profiled" Trayvon Martin to a T!  He was someone who did drugs and he was someone who stole from others.  Was he going to steal something that night?  Who the heck knows, my guess is no...but as any Police officer will tell you, if a crime is taking place in the community the first place they will look, is for anyone with a history of such crime that's IN the area.  It's why you'll hear so many juvenile offenders whining about being "harrassed" by the Police.  

You'd have a case to complain about Zimmerman's profiling if if he hadn't been so right in his suspicions.  Trayvon Martin wasn't over in Miami going to high school because he'd been trouble.  It's hard to call him "innocent" when he's only in Sanford in the first place because he WASN'T innocent.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




yes

send


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I had not seen it.  Thanks for posting.  It is undeniable that black culture is one of gangs and violence.  Don't believe it?  Just go by some rap and hip hop.  Hispanic culture is loving and nurturing.  There are things to be learned.  I have absolutely NO confidence whatsoever they will be learned.  In my 65 years, I've yet to see it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I certainly hope so.  This was nothing but a money pit!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Those scandals are irrelevant to this OP. But you can explain to me why the DOJ felt it necessary to send CRS agents to participate in the anti-Zimmerman protests. Did you figure out from that point forward that, "Zimmerman must be guilty!"?

Shut the fuck up Carbine.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Then why the question mark?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



your welcome 

notice he attempts to lump in justifiable homicide to gun violence


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 14, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > 25Caliber said:
> ...



I find it interesting that Rabid Lie would accuse others of making shit up when he's the one making shit up by posting photos of the wrong person.

But then again...................I suppose that to a bigot like Rabid Lie, all blacks look the same.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You keep ducking my question, Quick.  First it's Mark Furman and now Bryant Gumbel?  Kindly explain Zimmerman's prior actions.  Why would a "racist" organize a petition drive to protest the beating of a black man by a white man?  Why would a "racist" mentor two black children?  You've made the charge...now back it up with something that makes sense or retract it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Justice for Zimmerman!






^ if Obama had a son, he might look like THAT!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Fuck your puck, Ilar.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

This isn't a day to celebrate.

An innocent young man is dead.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 14, 2013)

I personally think that the Martin family should sue the federal government and the "Ad. council" for the years of radio and TV ads featuring McGruff the crime dog advising Americans to do exactly what Zimmerman was doing.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Heed your president.  The jury has spoken.  Accept it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> This isn't a day to celebrate.
> 
> An innocent young man is dead.



This isn't a day to troll. You dishonor the life of this "innocent young man" when you do so. Show some freaking respect.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He's a politician.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > And he will not be the last.
> ...



They changed when he went from being referred to as Hispanic to "White-Hispanic".


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

OR, maybe it's:

"IF GZ had a great grandfather who was black, GZ might look like some cracker Hispanic guy anyway."






Well well well.  Imagine that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If things of that nature were so clear, why would people believe an otherwise respectable police officer, Furman, was racist?

Edit: Because it's a murder trial?

People tend to make solid judgments of those involved especially of the defendant.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Now the presentation of awards:

'Best' overall comment--to the poster who said

'Among men there is a code of conduct--don't bring a gun to a fist fight'

something like that

That person is on to something.

cynically thinking that, all involved, from the two parties who started this all the way to the Top and back again somehow manipulated the rest of us.

All the world's a stage

ah--the performances.

no word yet of the forthcoming Lifetime movie--or maybe this trial isn't their sick thing.

maybe LA is already interested. 

a 31 yr old actor has died--drugs--a member of the cast of 'Glee'

and what about Justin Bieber's conversation will Bill Clinton

a 2yr old child that suffered traumatic brain injury from a tornado last year and has had extensive surgery is making some progress--grateful for the sanity of those from my high school that post updates on this.

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/tripp-halsteads-homecoming/nYp28/


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Amelia said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



And he was an unsupervised adolescent.  I know I keep harping on that.  But, as a single parent, I paid a price career wise to be able to keep my children under my thumb.  My future as a master's level nurse was in management.  But unless you can be available 24/7you can't be a nurse manager.  In the years, I was paying those dues with my children Tenncare opened up the role of NP, and I did better than I ever would as a manger AND had regular hours.  When you have children, you sign on for the long haul.  You just have to do what you have to do.  Letting them carouse around alone at night is NOT responsible parenting of an adolescent.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



^ Snoopie is not exactly MENSA material.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I don't drink the kool aid like you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



What do you drink to wash down all the paint chips you have every day?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Conservatives were right?  As usual?

If conservatives were right as usual, Obama would have been removed from office for being a Kenyan.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

If this is not a federal hate crime:

Murders of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then this is not a federal hate crime:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Gads you're stupid.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh, by the way:

Zimmerman is acquitted.

I think we should ALL take a moment to be thankful for this shining moment of true justice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Omg you guys.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



We don't play the race card like you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Omg you guys.



What is it?


----------



## Gardener (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a day to celebrate.
> ...



You would know, as troll is all you do.  Today isn't a day to celebrate as an innocent young man is still dead and his parents are still grieving.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't believe we are still stuck here.  The verdict is done. The enemy is the government and the agenda'ers as it's always been I this case.

This is just... too much for me I guess.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I didn't vote for 0bama.  Did you?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can't believe we are still stuck here.  The verdict is done. The enemy is the government and the agenda'ers as it's always been I this case.
> 
> This is just... too much for me I guess.



No, the enemy is the white people.  They are the oppressors.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I hope some of you racists have been enjoying rubbing salt into the wounds.
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Does it look like I am in Australia you blooming idiot?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Oh, by the way:
> 
> Zimmerman is acquitted.
> 
> I think we should ALL take a moment to be thankful for this shining moment of true justice.



Already have.  I was amazed at the relief I, myself, felt.  I can't even begin to extrapolate the relief that Zimmerman and his family felt.  I hope he is already out of the country.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can't believe we are still stuck here.  The verdict is done. The enemy is the government and the agenda'ers as it's always been I this case.
> 
> This is just... too much for me I guess.



There is always a mop up and post verdict analysis.

Idiots like Snoopie persist in saying racist bullshit to try to balm their wounded egos -- wounded because their numerous baseless stupid pre-verdict pronouncements are now just so much butt-holery recorded for posterity. 

Too bad.

The verdict spoke the truth and it yielded justice.

If Snoopie doesn't like that -- frankly --

good.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And why would he be?  He and Nicole were at HER residence when they were attacked by OJ.  Big different.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Should be 'that's retarded, suh.'


----------



## testarosa (Jul 14, 2013)

Useless trivia.

Ducks are dumber than chickens.

Chickens can figure out how to climb a ladder to go to bed.  You have to tell a duck 10 times.  Ducks are adhd 2 year olds.  

Good thing ducks are so cute.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Who?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


 I don't have to prove it! That would be the defense layer's job! One thing for sure though, Martin would still be alive.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Useless trivia.
> 
> Ducks are dumber than chickens.
> 
> ...



OMG.  That gave me PTSD.  My husband's folks had a little pond on their property.  But it was dry most of the time.  They also had a duck.  When I went to meet his parents, the duck was on the porch and I thought it was a fake duck.  When I stepped onto the porch, it stood up, opened its beak, and squawked at me.  I about had apoplexy.  Not an auspicious beginning.  I was nervous and shaky the entire visit.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> 
> He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.
> 
> ...



Only thing he's guilty of is walking while white looking


----------



## whitehall (Jul 14, 2013)

Listen to the "Justice Dept" crime prevention ad featuring McGruff the crime dog. It is on the radio just about every day sponsored by the US government and the Ad. council. The radio ad advises Americans to do what Zimmerman was doing to keep his neighborhood safe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Gardener said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon had had a gun, he could have shot Zimmerman first, in self defense, on the suspicion that Zimmerman was the kind of white guy who would shoot an unarmed black kid.
> ...



Trayvon didn't know that the Hispanic Democrat following him was armed.
If he shot Zimmerman, he'd be in jail, instead of idolized by idiot libs.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Fox is replaying Hannity's interview with Zimmerman and O'Mara.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I think if you are black and live in Chicago, Detroit, Birmingham, Memphis, Baltimore, St. Louis or any black on black massacre zone you should legally own a gun, because the other black guy is going to have a gun legally or otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Why wouldn't the guy who has a broken nose and lacerations in his head from being slammed against the concrete be the one screaming for help? FUCK YOU LIBERAL RACIST HATERS. YOU DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR HATE.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Florida's SYG law says you can use force if you believe someone means you bodily harm.
> ...



Mind if I interject something/ Thanks in advance!

(3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.


Martin was not engaged in unlawful activity when he was STALKED in a place where he had a right to be. First GZ followed him in a truck then drove past him and parked  ahead of Martin partially blocking the sidewalk. That alone would produce stress in a normal person so Martin walked past the vehicle and then something happened to make him run*. GZ dismounted and continued to follow Martin even giving chase for a brief timer.* Martin ran past the path that led to  the front door pf his apt, probably getting lost in the process since he was new to the neighborhood. inadvertantly he crossed paths with his STALKER and asked GZ what his problem was! GZ said I don't have a problem. So he and Martin were standing there looking at each other, both probably scared, So was  Martin supposed to turn his back on a man he believed was stalking him and walk away? GZ had the knowledge that the police were on the way...Martin did not! 
*Hence GZ followed Martin multiple times  and acted in a manner to provoke fear*


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Misty said:


> I think the defense thought women would be dumb and emotional. It's obvious Jesse Jackson thinks women are not capable jurors.


Not a war on women by the demon-crats....OOPS!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> More post verdict media coverage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sick up to my ears with dimwits who think "justice" is defined as "getting the verdict I want".  Martin's death got a trial it didn't even warrant, and it was a fair trial DESPITE all the attempts on the part of the Martin supporters to make it biased and unfair.  Like it or don't, THAT is what constitutes justice in this country: a fair jury trial, not the specific verdict you happen to want.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Mark Furman has ZERO to do with either this case or your statement that you think George Zimmerman is a racist.  You made the charge, Quick...now justify it by explaining why someone who WAS a racist would do the things that George Zimmerman did!  Why the petition drive to demand justice for a black man against the white son of a Policeman?  Why the mentoring of two black children?  You just slandered someone with the charge of racism...and it's rather apparent that you have nothing to back that charge up with.


----------



## Connery (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Trevon Martin is a stooge for those who wish to make this a race based situation. It sold a great deal of media time and made a great deal of money for those outlets. Next opportunity for sensationalism is right around the corner.


Odin Llyod hung out with the wrong people and paid a price. Big deal happens everyday. Not enough to make a big controversy or gain a great deal of media time.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I'm listening to Hannity's interview with Zim. He's a reasonably intelligent, well spoken young man. I'd feel safe inviting him to my home.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Mercury.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


What does skin color have to do with anything ? Is it that you think no matter what the blacks will always side with the blacks because of skin color, and so you think that somehow this would have gave the prosecution a better chance somehow ?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 14, 2013)

Or purple drank.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



They may train 'em that way in Fla., but Fla. is messed up in a lot of ways - almost as badly as TX. Tell you what, sport - tomorrow, I'll make a call and let you know how they are trained here. I will be surprised if they are told to shut up when someone is threatening to go get a gun.

Oh, and by the way, I only handle cases from arraignment through either dispo or preliminary hearing.  In this particular case, the dispatcher's silence had no bearing on the preliminary hearing, so no investigation was required.  The case is now in superior court, where the trial attorney may well want to pursue that aspect of the case.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



*A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked *

That describes GZ not TM.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Here it is...something for everyone.
However, in the end it was the case and not the prosecution that was  demonstrably weak. The fact is that we had no better an idea of what  happened that night at the end of this trial than we had at the end of  that fateful night.  Jurors don&#8217;t make social judgments or guesses on  verdicts. While many have criticized Zimmerman for following Martin,  citizens are allowed to follow people in their neighborhood. That is not  unlawful. It was also lawful for Zimmerman to be armed. The question  comes down to who started the fight and whether Zimmerman was acting in  self-defense.


There is also no evidence as to who threw the first punch or committed  the first physical act in the struggle. A juror could not simply assume  Zimmerman was the aggressor. Zimmerman was largely consistent in his  accounts and his account was consistent with some witnesses. After 38  prosecution witnesses, there was nothing more than a call for the jury  to assume the worst facts against Zimmerman without any objective piece  of evidence. That is the opposite of the standard of a presumption of  innocence in a criminal trial.

SEPARATING LAW AND LEGEND IN THE ZIMMERMAN VERDICT | JONATHAN TURLEY
​This is from the blog of the Shapiro Professor of Public Interest Law at George Washington University and a member of USA TODAY&#8217;s board of contributors,  Jonathan Turley.

I've been reading his contributions quite a bit during the trial,  and I think he hit the nail directly on the head,  especially his comment "Jurors don&#8217;t make social judgments or guesses on  verdicts".

You can believe what happened was right or wrong,  moral or immoral,  justified or not justifiable...but this case was about the law,  and what could be proved.

We have a justice system that guarantees a presumption of innocence.

That means unless the prosecution could PROVE that Zimmerman was the aggressor,  the jury must give him the benefit of the doubt.

And the prosecution couldn't,  still can't nor could a federal prosecution prove who initiated the assault.

The evidence necessary to prove either Martin or Zimmerman were the initial aggressor does not exist.

Now,  you can have the opinion that Zimmerman getting out of the car,  or Zimmerman following,  or Zimmerman observing makes him the aggressor,  but that is not a fact.

None of those things make Zimmerman the aggressor.

Each of these actions is absolutely legal and more,  a constitutionally protected right.

Since we will never know for sure who the initial aggressor was,  we have to go to the next best thing...what we do know.

We know from eyewitness testimony that Martin was on top of Zimmerman.

We know that John Good came outside and said he was calling the police.

We know that Martin had zero injuries at this time.

We know that one of the participants was yelling for help and the other was NOT yelling for help.

We suspect it was Zimmerman yelling for help,  due to John Good's testimony.

If Martin was NOT the aggressor,  this was the time for him to stop punching and hold,  announce it.

That didn't happen.

Had it,  that would have been it...Martin would be alive today.

But it didn't,  help arrived but Martin didn't stop,  he continued to pummel Zimmerman.

Why?

If he was afraid of Zimmerman,  he would have embraced reinforcements.

If he was the aggressor,  he wanted to finish what he started.

Will we ever know for sure...probably not in this lifetime.

But was the verdict the correct one given the evidence.

Resoundingly yes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Possibly he should have figured out that discretion is the better part of valor, then, and just gone home instead of coming back to pick a fight.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The only reason Martin would be in jail is because he would not have gotten the donations  to pay his legal fees like GZ did. But why do you think the SPD would not have bought any story he handed them like Z did. There were no witnesses. He had no duty to retreat! He did not have t wait for Z to do something to him first! Perhaps the good ol boys down at the station would have just let him go like they did Zimmerman!


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, by the way:
> ...



Oh god so do I.  I hpe he tries to carry wherever he does go.  Good luck with that Zimmerman.

You have given me hope.  Imagine if that fat fuck did leave the country.  Martin's family will finally get a win.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUdM9vrCbow]Django Unchained - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Why?

He could make the same claim.

Oh wait..in Florida..if you are black..you are not allowed to defend yourself.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon had had a gun, he could have shot Zimmerman first, in self defense, on the suspicion that Zimmerman was the kind of white guy who would shoot an unarmed black kid.
> ...



In the spirit of the Fla. SYG laws I say DAMN RIGHT! If  I suspect someone is about to do me harm, especially after  STALKING me.. I would definitely consider shooting them, depending on where their hands are at the time I confront them. If  the stalkers hands are in his waistband or in his/her pockets.... that to me is a clear and present danger!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Amazing how people leave out the fact that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman and was beating him to a pulp.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Here's the thing about being beaten to a pulp.

That generally means you are going to need more than a bandaid and peroxide wipe.


----------



## tubig (Jul 14, 2013)

Public writers have been saying for generations in America, since well before the Internet was ever thought of, that much of white America hates and fears blacks.  White Americans also write the laws, and many of those laws are intended to be anti-black in Dixie whether they overtly say so or not.  This racist core to Southron culture is not about to change soon barring a major social upheaval.  Is an expression of that fear what happened in this case?  Whether it happened on the night of the shooting is every man's guess, but there is no doubt whatsoever that it has happened on the Internet on this case ever since.  Angry racist expressions by what appears to be white males is unmistakable, shameful and unnecessary.  The unnecessary aspect is what makes it so shameful.  George Wallace's racist Dixie is alive and well in 2013.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Obama's verdict speech.  Couldn't see that coming.  What a fn hypocrite.
> 
> Obama on Zimmerman verdict: 'A jury has spoken' - First Read
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but WHY do we need to "honor" a violent thug?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.
> 
> Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.
> 
> ...



I heard someone say that if/when he is awarded any $ then the family of Trayvon Martin can sue for that. 

Attorneys win. 

By all that is holy --if this doesn't prompt people to think about how to avoid a day in court I don't know why. 

I cannot address the issues of that particular community but we have break ins and are aware of suspicious people --no formal Neighborhood Watch. 

It is really beyond my powers to imagine all that is required in this case. I haven't enjoyed any of the trials I have watched but I really wish I hadn't wasted my time on this one.

Yes--a 29 yr old man should have called out--'Neighborhood Watch'--'Are you lost'--'Can I help you'--something.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Considering that it's fucking Florida, yes, I'd say that's a coincidence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



A black jurist that believed in Trayvon would have made any pretending impossible.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

It's true that we are a nation of laws, but we are not comprised of a nation of lawful citizens.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



not necessarily. At least your coming around to the idea that Trayvon was punching Z out. The head is dangerous place to be hit. Fighters have died from blows to the head that only bled internally.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I hope some of you racists have been enjoying rubbing salt into the wounds.
> 
> You know who I mean.
> 
> ...



There's nothing racist about pointing out the glaringly obvious fact that he was a thug.  The only racist here is the person who brings up race every other post . . . in other words, YOU.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Shockingly, "knowing the difference between murder and self-defense" is NOT defined as "deciding the case the way Snookie wants it".

They knew the difference.  They just thought YOUR opinion was full of shit . . . and they aren't alone in that.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

tubig said:


> Public writers have been saying for generations in America, since well before the Internet was ever thought of, that much of white America hates and fears blacks.  White Americans also write the laws, and many of those laws are intended to be anti-black in Dixie whether they overtly say so or not.  This racist core to Southron culture is not about to change soon barring a major social upheaval.  Is an expression of that fear what happened in this case?  Whether it happened on the night of the shooting is every man's guess, but there is no doubt whatsoever that it has happened on the Internet on this case ever since.  Angry racist expressions by what appears to be white males is unmistakable, shameful and unnecessary.  The unnecessary aspect is what makes it so shameful.  George Wallace's racist Dixie is alive and well in 2013.



and the blacks have been totally silent on the matter. Like choirboys at times. 
Enough of the crap. It's a two way street.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

If Zimmerman had listened to the dispatcher and/or announced to Martin who he was and why he was watching - Martin would have gone back to watching the game with his tea and Skittles.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



As Reagan said, leftists know so many things that just aren't so.

Coming from you, "stupid" is a compliment.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

> *UPDATE: 3:55 p.m.-- *The Justice Department also released a statement Sunday on the Zimmerman verdict:
> 
> As the Department first acknowledged last year, we have an open investigation into the death of Trayvon Martin. The Department of Justice's Criminal Section of the Civil Rights Division, the United States Attorney's Office for the Middle District of Florida, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation continue to evaluate the evidence generated during the federal investigation, as well as the evidence and testimony from the state trial. Experienced federal prosecutors will determine whether the evidence reveals a prosecutable violation of any of the limited federal criminal civil rights statutes within our jurisdiction, and whether federal prosecution is appropriate in accordance with the Department's policy governing successive federal prosecution following a state trial.​



Obama On George Zimmerman Verdict: 'Honor Trayvon Martin' By Stemming Gun Violence


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I've justified it many times here and to myself, everytime I here the tape of him saying "coons." There has been no other reason ever that I can remember I feel that way, and I made that clear yesterday:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...al-zimmerman-trial-thread-20.html#post7529582


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Insofar as he was only seventeen and he WAS a violent thug, I'd say it's safe to say they raised him that way.  And certainly their behavior lends credence to that assumption.

My oldest son is seventeen, and he DOES NOT leave the house after dark unless he's in a car with an adult.  Not even to run down the block to the Circle K.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 14, 2013)

_The Department of Justice has announced it will look into the case, which could lead to criminal civil rights charges, and Zimmerman may also face civil lawsuits from Martin&#8217;s family._

*Read more: 

What?s next for George Zimmerman? - Associated Press - POLITICO.com*[/B]

The fat boy will sing long before the fat lady does ....


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > *UPDATE: 3:55 p.m.-- *The Justice Department also released a statement Sunday on the Zimmerman verdict:
> >
> > As the Department first acknowledged last year, we have an open investigation into the death of Trayvon Martin. The Department of Justice's Criminal Section of the Civil Rights Division, the United States Attorney's Office for the Middle District of Florida, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation continue to evaluate the evidence generated during the federal investigation, as well as the evidence and testimony from the state trial. Experienced federal prosecutors will determine whether the evidence reveals a prosecutable violation of any of the limited federal criminal civil rights statutes within our jurisdiction, and whether federal prosecution is appropriate in accordance with the Department's policy governing successive federal prosecution following a state trial.​
> 
> ...


I'm sure Obama's statement will go a long way toward stemming gun violence in his home town of Chicago. What a shameful act, using this kid's death as a platform.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> If Zimmerman had listened to the dispatcher and/or announced to Martin who he was and why he was watching - Martin would have gone back to watching the game with his tea and Skittles.




First,  acoording to the police call,  Zimmerman complied with the dispatchers request to stop following Martin.

But he was within his rights not to.

You have a right to freedom of movement.

You do not have a right to unobserved freedom of movement in public areas.

You do not have a duty to announce your activities.

In fact announcing yourself as concerned citizen or neighborhood watch could MOTIVATE an attack,  if the suspicious person you are following is indeed a criminal.

So not only not a duty,  but not smart.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



*But why do you think the SPD would not have bought any story he handed them like Z did. *

Trayvon didn't have a broken nose and cuts on his head, why would they believe he was justified in shooting some guy who followed him?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There was a black woman on the jury.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



What's the difference between a claim backed by evidence and a claim backed by none?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 14, 2013)

Man shoots other man, eye witness saw it.
Eye witness said ****** 27 times as a youth.
Eye witness can not be believed and we must acquit the defendant.
We have become a nation of village idiots.
You do not solve the social ills of a nation on race in the criminal courts.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



*In the spirit of the Fla. SYG laws I say DAMN RIGHT!*

Forget the spirit of the SYG, show me the actual words that support your fantasy.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman had listened to the dispatcher and/or announced to Martin who he was and why he was watching - Martin would have gone back to watching the game with his tea and Skittles.
> ...



Let me make it real simple: Zimmerman called the cops and should have stayed in his truck until they arrived.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Zimmerman had a broken nose?

Anyone got xrays?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Let's make it even more simple.

He had no legal responsibility to do that.

If you can prove that he did...show me.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What the heck are you talking about?

If the roles were reversed and it was Martin playing wannabe cop..you can bet he'd be on death row.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 14, 2013)

Apparently Trayvon Martin committed suicide with Zimmerman's gun.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 14, 2013)

OK,  I've said my piece.  Read the rest of the  article cited in the original post,  it is very insightful,  IMO.

I've had enough Zimmerman for a lifetime.

Hope this ends the legal prosecution and persecution of George Zimmerman...time will tell.

Goodnight........................................


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Zimmerman was never in any danger of losing his life. From start to finish the entire incident lasted 7 minutes. The fight maybe lasted a minute. 15 seconds after Martin was blasted in the chest, the police arrived.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



If the roles were reversed, GZ wasn't beating on Martin.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> *Florida vs Zimmerman - SUPPRESSED Material Facts*
> 
> .


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Pic please.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



takes less than a minute to break a neck ( no blood ) or knock him out---trust me---I'mnot going to allow anyone to knock me out either. Are you ?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Aside from Zimmerman's testimony..there's some sketchy eyewitnesses partial views of the fight in the dark.

Zimmerman's a known liar.

So there's no real way to determine how this thing started.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Apparently Trayvon Martin committed suicide with Zimmerman's gun.



Metaphorically speaking... yes.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 14, 2013)

This guy is going to catch hell from the resident race pimps. The truth and race baiting are polar opposites.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Having been in more then a few scraps..you don't have much of a choice.

Unless, I guess, you have a gun.

But win or lose..I am still here. No shooting necessary.

Guess I'm just cut of tougher stuff than Mr. Staypuft.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



First there was a black juror. Second, what if there was a 40 year old "white Hispanic" man on the jury? How would that have flown with you? Why is any other juror superior to what was present in this case? You say he said coons but no person or evidence supports this. Would you consider yourself bias? Do you think you have taken this whole thing to the extreme? The evidence presented in a court of law was interpreted by a jury of his peers that GZ was not guilty of the charges against him. That is really all that matters. Your crack-pot theories are not making you look credible in any light but your own.


----------



## Zona (Jul 14, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Man shoots other man, eye witness saw it.
> Eye witness said ****** 27 times as a youth.
> Eye witness can not be believed and we must acquit the defendant.
> We have become a nation of village idiots.
> You do not solve the social ills of a nation on race in the criminal courts.



That is. You saw?  Not him lying under oath?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



GZ, beaten and bloody. TM, bruises on his knuckles.
Not so sketchy.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Like I said, no witnesses, and the fact that he did NOT have to wait for Z to do something to him first... Z had already made Martin afraid by his bizarre behavior,  Now I have a question.

If GZ had  an open line to the SPD during the confrontation with TM where are those tapes and/.or the phone records. Surely, if Z was on the phone with the dispatcher, sounds of the struggle and any words spoken between them would have been recorded. Another coverup?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



A Look at the Jurors for George Zimmerman's Trial - ABC News

B-29 recently moved to central Florida from Chicago. She enjoys watching the "Real Housewives" on television and works as a nurse on an Alzheimer's section of a nursing home. She said she hadn't paid much attention to the shooting. She said she has been arrested, but her case was disposed of. It's not clear why she was arrested or exactly what happened to her case, though she said she was treated fairly. She is married and has several children. A prosecutor described her as "black or Hispanic" during jury selection.


----------



## rdean (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh, it won't be the last we hear from George.  Republicans may be "partying" now, but once the euphoria wears off that they  supported a child killer who killed a dangerous Skittle and Iced Tea carrying, hoodie wearing and scary black, unarmed 17 year old, they will begin to take a hard look at Zimmerman.

Parents can only watch their kids at home.  Once they leave the house, they could be wearing anything:
















Even right wingers eventually connect the dots.  Zimmerman is empowered.  Trayvon may not be the last, but Republicans that live close to him will want him to move away.  Far away.  Away from their kids.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 Hear, hear!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



776.013&#8195;Home protection; use of deadly force; presumption of fear of death or great bodily harm.

A person is presumed to have held a reasonable fear of imminent peril of death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another when using defensive force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm to another if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcefully entering, or had unlawfully and forcibly entered, a dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle, or if that person had removed or was attempting to remove another against that persons will from the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle; and
(b)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force knew or had reason to believe that an unlawful and forcible entry or unlawful and forcible act was occurring or had occurred.
(2)&#8195;The presumption set forth in subsection (1) does not apply if:
(a)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used has the right to be in or is a lawful resident of the dwelling, residence, or vehicle, such as an owner, lessee, or titleholder, and there is not an injunction for protection from domestic violence or a written pretrial supervision order of no contact against that person; or
(b)&#8195;The person or persons sought to be removed is a child or grandchild, or is otherwise in the lawful custody or under the lawful guardianship of, the person against whom the defensive force is used; or
(c)&#8195;The person who uses defensive force is engaged in an unlawful activity or is using the dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle to further an unlawful activity; or
(d)&#8195;The person against whom the defensive force is used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who enters or attempts to enter a dwelling, residence, or vehicle in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person entering or attempting to enter was a law enforcement officer.
(3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.
(4)&#8195;A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a persons dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.
(5)&#8195;As used in this section, the term:
(a)&#8195;Dwelling means a building or conveyance of any kind, including any attached porch, whether the building or conveyance is temporary or permanent, mobile or immobile, which has a roof over it, including a tent, and is designed to be occupied by people lodging therein at night.
(b)&#8195;Residence means a dwelling in which a person resides either temporarily or permanently or is visiting as an invited guest.
(c)&#8195;Vehicle means a conveyance of any kind, whether or not motorized, which is designed to transport people or property.
History.s. 1, ch. 2005-27.

*Like I said, no witnesses, and the fact that he did NOT have to wait for Z to do something to him first... *

What part of SYG backs your claim?


----------



## rdean (Jul 14, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Here it is...something for everyone.
> However, in the end it was the case and not the prosecution that was  demonstrably weak. The fact is that we had no better an idea of what  happened that night at the end of this trial than we had at the end of  that fateful night.  Jurors dont make social judgments or guesses on  verdicts. While many have criticized Zimmerman for following Martin,  citizens are allowed to follow people in their neighborhood. That is not  unlawful. It was also lawful for Zimmerman to be armed. The question  comes down to who started the fight and whether Zimmerman was acting in  self-defense.
> 
> 
> ...



Think for a second.  Say you were straddling someone.  Your knees were on either side of their chest.  They had a gun in a holster behind their back down their pants covered by their shirt and jacket with the safety engaged and they are laying on it.  If you were punching their face, again and again, would they use their hands to stop you or would they reach, around, under, through, OK, explain to me how he got the gun, unless it was already out.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 14, 2013)

rdean said:


> Oh, it won't be the last we hear from George.  Republicans may be "partying" now, but once the euphoria wears off that they  supported a child killer who killed a dangerous Skittle and Iced Tea carrying, hoodie wearing and scary black, unarmed 17 year old, they will begin to take a hard look at Zimmerman.


You are so fucking naïve it's pathetic.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Well no..

Martin had 2, count em, 2 small abrasions on his hands. There was no DNA transference to his fingernails or sleeves. Zimmerman was treated very quickly. They cleaned him up with Peroxide and put 2, count em, 2 bandages on his head. He was able to walk away with no discernible pain or dizziness and into the police station. 

The people of Florida really should be worried about this. Because it basically means the guy with the gun..wins.

No matter what.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 14, 2013)

HomeInspect said:


> Was Zimmerman wrong? yes
> Should he have stayed where he was, and called the police? yes
> Should he have listened to the dispatcher, and followed advice? yes
> Is he a goof and maybe a wanna-be cop? most likely
> ...



agreed.

How long will this be news -that is what I need to know. Throughout the coming week, then taper off I suppose.

I thought there would be analyses of the jurors. I believe they are protected for 6 weeks and the judge has to rule on 6 months. The media wants to talk to them.

Guess people are vacationing in New Jersey--the boardwalks reopened. When was that --late fall? Then Sandy Hook, then Boston bombing, Cleveland rapist/pervert, fires in the west, tornadoes in OK, Sanford FL. 
It would be helpful if a list of catastrophes could be compiled. In between somewhere after Sandy Hook--the Sandusky trial.


----------



## rdean (Jul 14, 2013)

Leweman said:


> As opposed to illegally or what?



Two thirds of ALL gun related deaths in the US are suicide.  Most of them in Red States by white guys, who by far, out number any other group.  And you thought there wasn't a "silver lining".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*Martin had 2, count em, 2 small abrasions on his hands. *

Yeah, from beating on GZ.
Not so sketchy.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So he hit him, what? Twice?

Yeah..definitely a good reason to put a hole in his heart, alrighty!


----------



## Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> They may train 'em that way in Fla., but Fla. is messed up in a lot of ways - almost as badly as TX. Tell you what, sport - tomorrow, I'll make a call and let you know how they are trained here. I will be surprised if they are told to shut up when someone is threatening to go get a gun.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I only handle cases from arraignment through either dispo or preliminary hearing.  In this particular case, the dispatcher's silence had no bearing on the preliminary hearing, so no investigation was required.  The case is now in superior court, where the trial attorney may well want to pursue that aspect of the case.



Hey Can't-Stand-Ya... Who made a call to 911 threatening to go get a gun? Also, who claimed dispatchers were trained to "remain silent?" Are you even paying attention? 

I swear, this beats all I've ever seen... as the days go by, you people just start FABRICATING shit that never happened in the universe we live in! Turning it all into court-documented and certified evidence along the way. By next week, Zimmerman will be a toothless beer-drinking redneck, cruising around the black neighborhoods in his pickup, looking for blackies to shoot. Witnesses will have then be said to have testified they saw Zimmerman dragging Martin behind his pickup while screaming racial epithets at him out the window. Oh yeah... it's all there... they just turned him loose cause he is white!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



How would the families of the victim of a first-degree murderer who has been tried and gotten off by a technicality feel? Would they say the trial was taken to extremes or be satisfied with reasonable doubt?


----------



## asterism (Jul 14, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Apparently Trayvon Martin committed suicide with Zimmerman's gun.



No, he brought skittles to a gun fight.

It's tragic, because in my opinion the evidence supports manslaughter but not when the murder charge has to be denied.

The race baiters shot themselves in the foot on this one.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



She was Hispanic, but she could have b een black too.

The Hispanic culture isn't as hung up on race as we are.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Are you a family member of TM? If so, I'm sorry for your loss. Reasonable doubt is not a technicality. That is how this thing we call the US justice system works.


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This guy is going to catch hell from the resident race pimps. The truth and race baiting are polar opposites.



Skittles + Arizona Watermelon Fruit Juice = Sizzurp a druggy concoction 

.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Alan Dershowitz: Zimmerman Special Prosecutor Angela Corey Should Be Disbarred | RealClearPolitics


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Answer the question or STFU.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Lol...being black in that neighborhood wasn't being black in the wrong place, dickweed. It was a very diverse neighborhood.

Gads you fruitcakes are lame.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Well, yeah.  YOU weren't planning to assault him, so you have no reason to to feel safe around him.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes, it is. Just about the best reason there is. 

I'd advise you not to count on the goodwill of people you attack in the street. Because many of them just don't have that much towards people who hit them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Why should I answer any of your questions when you ignore the ones of mine that you can't answer. You are saying this man is a racist. You have no proof. You are free to feel that way. Just as I am to think you are fucking stupid for having that opinion. Nobody ever thinks a member of their family is wrong in this situation. You advocate for TM's family, but don't have any appreciation for GZ's family facing what most feel is a malicious prosecution. 

Now say something of substance or leave.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Only one problem with that theory, Quick and it's that when the FBI did voice analysis of that tape they said that it was clear that Zimmerman DIDN'T say "coons".  So what you're saying is that you've based your charge of racism against George Zimmerman on something that was shown to be incorrect.  Why would you do that?  That accusation against Zimmerman was debunked over a year ago and yet you're STILL trying to use it?  That would be as ridiculous as someone still using alleged photos of Trayvon Martin flashing gang signs and looking like he's 30 years old that were debunked long ago as well.  If you're going to come here and attempt to argue a viewpoint...don't destroy your credibility by trotting out nonsense like the whole "coons" thing.  Just saying...


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It means don't assume the cracker you're jumping s unarmed.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Did I hear you volunteering to have your head slammed on concrete as a test ?
I didn't think so


----------



## Contumacious (Jul 14, 2013)

Following the video former lead investigator for the Sanford Police, Christopher Serino testimony was most enlightening:

    When asked at the end of the day by defense attorney Mark O'Mara about his suggestion to Zimmerman that there was a strong chance that there would be videotape of the incident, Serino said Zimmerman was happy about the possibility.
*
    "I believe his words were, 'thank god. I was hoping somebody would have videotaped it."*

.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 The words are right there...just look up... but if you want to get technical about SYG try item 3 in the law you posted earler.

(3)&#8195;A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.

FURTHER:
776.041&#8195;Use of force by aggressor.The justification described in the preceding sections of this chapter is not available to a person who:
(1)&#8195;Is attempting to commit, committing, or escaping after the commission of, a forcible felony; or
(2)&#8195;Initially provokes the use of force against himself or herself, unless:
(a)&#8195;Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant; or

The fla. *stalking statute* provides the necessary elements to support TM's actions:
After reviewing the Florida Statues  shown in your link, I noticed  that 784.048 (1) (b,) seems to  define  "repeatedly" as applicable to Florida state law:

Course of conduct means a pattern of conduct composed of a series of acts over a period of time, however short, evidencing a continuity of purpose. "

Interpretation is crucial here.  Perhaps the Florida Supreme Court would  be the ultimate authority to decide if GZ's actions warrants the application of the above rule.  The writers of this law included the  phrase "however short" in  the law and thereby invalidated any necessity to  violate the  statute  by following or harassing someone for days or weeks.

I think it would be reasonable to say that the series of acts instigated by GZ on the night he shot and killed Trayvon Martin would satisfy the legal definition of the word "repeatedly."

1. Spotting and trailing Martin in his vehicle.

2. slowly passing Martin and parking ahead of him partially blocking the sidewalk.

3. Getting out of his vehicle to follow Martin further.

4. Chasing Martin. refusing to adhere to the  dispatcher's instructions to desist!

5.  engaging and shooting Martin.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What's all this about "cracker"..Hispanic is white again?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Reality doesn't matter, you should know that...all that matters is that Trayvon THOUGHT he was a cracker.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Quick if you don't like the way this works in America then leave. You know this burden of proof by the state may keep someone close to you out of prison for a crime they didn't commit some day. Justice doesn't mean getting even.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



S-T-R-E---T----C-------H that law out as far you can. It won't work. Why do you hate Hispanics ?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Chief..I've had my head really slammed into cement. Along with being hit in the eye with a crowbar, hit in the head with a bat, stabbed in the hand just to name a few things that's happened in my "exciting" time in bad ol' New York.

Which also gives me a bit of insight on the whole being able to pull the gun out while performing an armlock.

After you get clocked like that..it's generally "Good Night Irene".


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 14, 2013)

The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.

That means they decided that Trayvon had done something that constituted an immediate and possibly deadly threat to Zimmerman. That act was probably, going after Zimmerman (who was following him but not stalking or attacking him), grabbing or jumping on him, knocking him down, and bashing his head multiple times into the concrete sidewalk with his fists. Slamming GZ's head repeatedly into the concrete that way could conceivably crack his skull, which could kill him. Zimmerman shot Trayvon before that could happen... but what if Zimmerman hadn't had a gun?

Then this trial would have been over Trayvon, not Zimmerman. Trayvon would have been accused at least of assault, quite possibly assault with intent to cause grievous bodily harm. And if he'd managed to crack Zimmerman's skull, maybe the charge for which Trayvon was tried, could have been murder.

Zimmerman did have the gun, and used it, so the trial went as it did. Trayvon was, in fact, guilty of assault - the jury decided he attacked Zimmerman. But since Trayvon lost his life as a result of assaulting Zimmerman, obviously there was no point in making any such charge against Trayvon any more, despite Trayvon's actions.

But if Zimmerman had not had a gun that night... it's pretty clear Trayvon would have been found guilty of assault, and possibly murder.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm sorry you didn't have a better way to defend yourself.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably not.

Zimmerman managed to stay alive for quite some time.

Cops were there 15 seconds after Martin was shot.

Pretty sure, however, Martin would have spent the night in Jail..and Zimmerman would have gotten a bandaid for his boo boos and a lollypop.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 14, 2013)

What I find amazing is the overt sexism on this thread. Just because the jury was composed of women doesn't mean they were automatically wrong or stupid. They heard the evidence and came up with a conclusion. I'm sure even though they were "just" women they probably were educated and maybe even some of them had jobs. The left's war on women is sickening. Why doesn't the left have faith in women to think for themselves while abiding by the rules of the court. Yes, I'm sorry to tell people on the left this but I believe women are smart and capable and can be just as good a juror as a man. I don't care what the left says, women have a right to vote and should not be chained to the kitchen. The misogyny on  the left is repugnant.
 (This was my impression of rdean if he were a republican).


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You may be right. He did take a sista to the prom


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




What was the wording the FBI used? For sure, they meant it couldn't be proved. I haven't tried to prove it was either, just stated always it's plain as day to me. It can't be shown to be correct or incorrect. You're barking up the wrong tree. Continuing to say it was debunked is also admitting it was once accepted, so you're hurting your own case every time you say it. 



Oldstyle said:


> That would be as ridiculous as someone still using alleged photos of Trayvon Martin flashing gang signs and looking like he's 30 years old that were debunked long ago as well.



You're stupidly comparing a question about race and a question of appearance. Why would anyone want to make a comparison of things that aren't equal in any way?



Oldstyle said:


> If you're going to come here and attempt to argue a viewpoint...don't destroy your credibility by trotting out nonsense like the whole "coons" thing.  Just saying...



And again, that's why no one stands up for this, because people like you won't allow anyone to freely state an opinion of this. I bet there is still a large number of people who still believe he said "coons" but you never hear from them, because they know they'll face unending denials and examination from those that just want to confuse the issue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Only twice? Why didn't you testify?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> What I find amazing is the overt sexism on this thread. Just because the jury was composed of women doesn't mean they were automatically wrong or stupid. They heard the evidence and came up with a conclusion. I'm sure even though they were "just" women they probably were educated and maybe even some of them had jobs. The left's war on women is sickening. Why doesn't the left have faith in women to think for themselves while abiding by the rules of the court. Yes, I'm sorry to tell people on the left this but I believe women are smart and capable and can be just as good a juror as a man. I don't care what the left says, women have a right to vote and should not be chained to the kitchen. The misogyny on  the left is repugnant.
> (This was my impression of rdean if he were a republican).



Great post! As people push for civil rights charges for an unjust verdict, they forget that women also have civil rights!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Getting stabbed in the hand..was the one that hurt the most.

Not the actual stabbing..but the stitches.

No Anesthesia,,,


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick if you don't like the way this works in America then leave. You know this burden of proof by the state may keep someone close to you out of prison for a crime they didn't commit some day. Justice doesn't mean getting even.



Because I continue to believe and state GZ is a racist. 

That's virtually the only thing I've been posting about today.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Where did they film the moon landing Quick? Who was on the grassy knoll? What are they hiding at Area 51?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > What I find amazing is the overt sexism on this thread. Just because the jury was composed of women doesn't mean they were automatically wrong or stupid. They heard the evidence and came up with a conclusion. I'm sure even though they were "just" women they probably were educated and maybe even some of them had jobs. The left's war on women is sickening. Why doesn't the left have faith in women to think for themselves while abiding by the rules of the court. Yes, I'm sorry to tell people on the left this but I believe women are smart and capable and can be just as good a juror as a man. I don't care what the left says, women have a right to vote and should not be chained to the kitchen. The misogyny on  the left is repugnant.
> ...



and we have all these people who don't know what they're pushing for.  Scary.

Trayvon Martin demonstration moves into Times Square in New York - latimes.com


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You miss the Forensic Pathologist that said just that?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick if you don't like the way this works in America then leave. You know this burden of proof by the state may keep someone close to you out of prison for a crime they didn't commit some day. Justice doesn't mean getting even.
> ...



You are racist against Hispanics


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It means the guy with the gun is less likely to face a criminal charge, or even arrest. 

Indeed, the next time something similar to his happens in Florida the police will investigate the incident and nothing else, there now exists a presumption of self-defense where law enforcement wont even bother to arrest the shooter unless there is glaring evidence of criminal activity.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

For myself, I find it not at all hard to believe that every person that has ever met swallow has taken a swing at him.

Little punks collect scars.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You miss the one that said that with those injuries he would have been reasonably in fear for his life? He was just the most respected forensic pathologist in the country. He wasn't fired for washing his feet in the sink during autopsies either.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Probably not.


(patiently)

Read the title of the thread.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Then DON"T FUCK WITH PEOPLE. HOW HARD IS THIS TO FIGURE OUT ?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Alan Dershowitz: Zimmerman Special Prosecutor Angela Corey Should Be Disbarred | RealClearPolitics



Exactly what I've said...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So the minute you believe ANYONE in the world is racist, that means YOU'RE a racist.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> For myself, I find it not at all hard to believe that every person that has ever met swallow has taken a swing at him.
> 
> Little punks collect scars.



Now why gotta get all vulgar Ally?

If you want to swallow my load..you can send a PM.

I wouldn't let ya..but..at least you don't have to beg in public..sweets..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick if you don't like the way this works in America then leave. You know this burden of proof by the state may keep someone close to you out of prison for a crime they didn't commit some day. Justice doesn't mean getting even.
> ...



Yeah, and it's getting rather old. Shut your piehole, troll.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 14, 2013)

There are two civil suits new items going on here. 

The first is the Civil Rights Organization NAACP has started a petition right after the verdict
came in on Zimmerman for Florida  wanting the Justice Department to let there be a Civil Suit against him  , insisting there was racial profiling and Martin's civil rights were violated. They have been holding peaceful protests in cities and preachers involved in the organzation are getting together to talk to at a confrence to bunch of people. Not to menton more marches scheduled.

The second is The Martin's ,Trayvon's parents , families lawyer has told the press separately that they are considering a civil suit in the wrong full death of their son in a different jurisdiciction of were the Zimmerman Trial was just at. According to the their lawyer they had made no response to what the NAACP is doing as of yet. They have two years two file the suit before time runs out. 


Sounds like two different civil suits might be filed here according to the press.  Or they could come together in one. To early to tell.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm just giving my opinion. I think you are a racist against white Hispanics


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Edit: I don't know how that wink got in there, but it doesn't appear in my edit and I can't remove it.

For those with the rosy glasses, there is a ton of racism out there. Whether that makes a lot of people racists or not is another question.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

Quicks a idiot that probably should go back to his cell. Jezzz.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 14, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Walking home and trying to get away from the creepy fuck following you isn't "fucking with people".

Playing wannabe cop and chasing someone down a dark courtyard?

Well  now that's fucking with someone.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> For those with the rosy glasses, there is a ton of racism out there. Whether that makes a lot of people racists or not is another question.



For those of us with brains, there's a ton of reality out there. Whether that makes you think rationally or not is another question.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

Quick I firmly believe that you are of very low intellect. You should spend more time getting to the bottom of who is to blame for that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Big deal what you think.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



*A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be *

That means GZ can shoot TM, not that TM can shoot GZ.

*The fla. stalking statute provides the necessary elements to support TM's actions*

OMG! You're hilarious! You should read 784.048 (1) (a) 
(a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.

*1. Spotting and trailing Martin in his vehicle.

2. slowly passing Martin and parking ahead of him partially blocking the sidewalk.

3. Getting out of his vehicle to follow Martin further.*

Still allowed to do these things in America. Even if it makes you sad.

*4. Chasing Martin. refusing to adhere to the  dispatcher's instructions to desist!*

He was never "instructed to desist".

*5.  engaging and shooting Martin.*

After being punched, repeatedly, in the face/head.

So, no stalking and no basis for SYG.
Sorry, if Trayvon shot GZ for following him, he'd have no good defense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

Somebody tell Quick the bank's on the line. His race card has expired.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Quicks a idiot that probably should go back to his cell. Jezzz.



They want me to change my mind and say that well ok he's maybe not racist or some compromise like that. Fuck that!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Cmon --physical assault is fucking with someone. You can't beat the shit out of someone and assume they will just stand there waiting to be hit again. It's gonna be comin back atcha.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm sure anyone is losing sleep over the opinion of your old ass. Now go take your medicine and pop in a murder she wrote rerun.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick I firmly believe that you are of very low intellect. You should spend more time getting to the bottom of who is to blame for that.



So we can agree to respect each other's opinions on whether GZ is racist or not? I haven't badgered anyone for believing he is not racist.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You must be talking about some other case. Because that isn't what happened in this one.

Link?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Then why do you keep asking me about it?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow's gone a little nutty on this one...I wonder if he'll recover.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Quicks a idiot that probably should go back to his cell. Jezzz.
> ...



If he's a racist...he's a free racist that has killed more people than the KKK has last two years.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Somebody tell Quick the bank's on the line. His race card has expired.



Playing the race card is an everyday expression but we are talking about a murder trial, not an everyday event.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



How long was GZ yelling for help?
All that time and he only got hit twice?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick I firmly believe that you are of very low intellect. You should spend more time getting to the bottom of who is to blame for that.
> ...



What were you doing this past week? Being a pest. If you want anyone to respect your opinions, you need to quit being a troll.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick I firmly believe that you are of very low intellect. You should spend more time getting to the bottom of who is to blame for that.
> ...



That racist neighborhood watch leader GZ has this to say to your opinion:


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 14, 2013)

14 times. He screamed 14 times.

Nobody would help. Must've been swallow's neighborhood.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 14, 2013)

You help the black community your entire life and make sure it is safe. What do you get? They want to KILL YOU.

This is what Zimmerman gets.


----------



## antiquity (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope the defensive files a Malicious prosecution law suit against the state of Florida.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I didn't ask anyone to respect ALL my opinions. I was trying to end this endless and tiresome back-and-forth single question. Do you have difficulties in reading comprehension or are you just retarded?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Guess what quick you just profiled. That makes you a racist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





Good one


----------



## horselightning (Jul 14, 2013)

Zipedee doodah zippty ah my oh my oh what a wonderfull day. LOL!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 14, 2013)

Speculation.

The verdict was about the prosecution not being able to prove anything beyond a reasonable doubt.

The OP is complete nonsense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Getting defensive are we?  If you don't like the way things are done here, get the fuck out of this thread. It's that simple, kiddo.  Do you have a problem with that? Or are you you hard of hearing?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Getting condescending are we? Just because I'm a newb here doesn't mean I'm going to roll-over and die on important questions.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 14, 2013)

The medical examiner was quite clear that Zimmerman's injuries were very minor and needed no stitches or bandages. I noticed he'd put two large bandages on his head the next morning for the walk through ... for drama.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ohd5GppeV4]L7 - Drama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Why should I believe that Zimmerman is racist in order to be able to figure out that you are?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Right after you post a pic of the all the white women on the jury.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Hi  i'm a newbie here too. I'm trying to decide if I should add an opinion in or not. All this swearing is terrible. Why can't we talk with out it? I feel like I got to get a tennis raquet so I can swat the four letter words away from me.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 14, 2013)

Rallies large and small follow Zimmerman verdict

Love the comment about how legally he isn't guilty but we should have done something to him anyway.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 14, 2013)

Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News


> Marissa Alexander of Jacksonville had said the state's "Stand Your Ground" law should apply to her because she was defending herself against her allegedly abusive husband when she fired warning shots inside her home in August 2010. She told police it was to escape a brutal beating by her husband, against whom she had already taken out a protective order.



Gotta love Florida. You can stalk a man and kill him and claim "self defense" - but if your a black woman in your own home you'd better just take the beating that's coming to you.

I'm boycotting Florida until they correct their ridiculous laws.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Gotten off on a technicality is not reasonable doubt. A technicality would be finding the guy driving the car with the dead body in the trunk and the judge throwing out the evidence because the cop didn't read him his rights. Reasonable doubt is the normal standard for obtaining a conviction in any court in the US.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
> 
> 
> > Marissa Alexander of Jacksonville had said the state's "Stand Your Ground" law should apply to her because she was defending herself against her allegedly abusive husband when she fired warning shots inside her home in August 2010. She told police it was to escape a brutal beating by her husband, against whom she had already taken out a protective order.
> ...



Can you boycott this board, perchance?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 14, 2013)

And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Welcome! I hope you enjoy.

I used to be bigger on it, but I try to swear as little as possible and think that's the correct attitude to have. Swearing just covers up the issue and makes it harder to think. That's just what we need with such a large event as Trayvon Martin/Zimmerman. Jump right in with anything, I'd say, how can you lose? Valuable comments often come from those that haven't joined in much.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 14, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.



You should always cite the people you copy your ideas from.


----------



## Google (Jul 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
> 
> 
> > Marissa Alexander of Jacksonville had said the state's "Stand Your Ground" law should apply to her because she was defending herself against her allegedly abusive husband when she fired warning shots inside her home in August 2010. She told police it was to escape a brutal beating by her husband, against whom she had already taken out a protective order.
> ...



You obvously don't do any research, just mindelssly regurgitate bullshit posted on your FB account. 

This woman was having an argument with her husband, left the house, returned and fired a gun through a wall at adult height with her two sons in the room with her husband.  The bullet ricocheted and, by the grace of God, did not hit her children.  The door was locked.  Her husband is on the 911 tape telling her he's leaving, and she replies I have something for you before leaving the house and returning with a gun.

A SWAT team had to extract her after her husband and children escaped.  

Think, concentrate--is there a difference?


----------



## Connery (Jul 14, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Google (Jul 14, 2013)

This woman was not even in the same damn room as her husband.  He, with her children, were in a locked room.  HOW IS IT SELF DEFENSE?  You are an idiot, desperately parroting any bullshit you come across.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 14, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I said OR be satisfied. What you said would make sense if I had said and reasonable doubt. I obviously meant or be satisfied if reasonable doubt had been the outcome and not just a technicality.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 14, 2013)

Google said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
> ...



I suppose she should should have left the house, returned, waited outside, then stalked him for a bit and then shot him dead, right? Or are you only allowed to do that to people you don't actually legitimately have a beef with?



> The bullet ricocheted and, by the grace of God, did not hit her children.


By the grace of God?  Why is it only the bullets from black people's guns need the Grace of God to keep from hitting an innocent bystander - while non-blacks can fire as many rounds as off as they like in an inhabited neighorhood and the statistical improbability of anyone of them hurting someone innocent is all that is needed to prevent tragedy?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.
> ...



Copy ideas? And how the heck is acknowledging what the past three weeks were about copying ideas?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 14, 2013)

Google said:


> This woman was not even in the same damn room as her husband.  He, with her children, were in a locked room.  HOW IS IT SELF DEFENSE?  You are an idiot, desperately parroting any bullshit you come across.




So non-blacks can stalk someone outdoors and shoot them dead while blacks are required to be in the same room as the person.

Got it.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 14, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Is that like the 20th poster that has somehow misquoted you? You must need an ESL teacher in the worst way.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 14, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Please, give your opinion and try to ignore the foul language. The animals are restless.


----------



## Google (Jul 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Or how about waiting until he breaks her nose, slams her head on the ground and then reaches for her gun.  If she had shot him then, then it would be self defense.  

You obviously do not have the intelligence to distinguish between the two.


----------



## Google (Jul 14, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > This woman was not even in the same damn room as her husband.  He, with her children, were in a locked room.  HOW IS IT SELF DEFENSE?  You are an idiot, desperately parroting any bullshit you come across.
> ...



So blacks can break peoples noses, get them on the ground and beat them bloody for 'following' them.  You are an idiot, got it.


----------



## BBCAmerica (Jul 15, 2013)

if Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, He wouldn't have gotten out of his truck. He would have been nowhere near Treyvon. He would have waited for the police and it would have been false alarm number 49 on a black guy. Treyvon would be alive, Zimmerman wouldn't be afraid for his life.


----------



## Google (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > This woman was not even in the same damn room as her husband.  He, with her children, were in a locked room.  HOW IS IT SELF DEFENSE?  You are an idiot, desperately parroting any bullshit you come across.
> ...



If saint Trayvon was in a locked room and Zimmerman fired a bullet at adult height at him, with children in the room--MORON, he'd be facing 20 years in prison.  

You are only demonstrating how ignorant you are.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It appears to be a National Pastime ITT. You must really love me to keep track so carefully. Dude!!!!!


----------



## Google (Jul 15, 2013)

Randomly shooting?  That's something black teen do in incredible regularity.  Would you like the videos/newstories.  Let's see if there are more videos/newstories of blacks or whites doing this.  Wanna make a bet?  

Man, woman shot multiple times at gas station - MSNewsNow.com - Jackson, MS


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I am not sure of a civil trial.. what does Zimmerman have as far as wealth.
> Civil rights trial....Depends on how much the usual suspects like Rev Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton
> threaten protests and boycotts and such.



Zmmerman has accumulated wealth from all those donations that have been rolling in. I'm sure the IRS has taken note also. So, what the lawyers don't get he will. That could be a nominal amount!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 15, 2013)

Your premise is flawed.

Our legal system is based on presumption of innocence. Zimmerman's acquittal doesn't imply that the jury believes Zimmerman, only that they have doubt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



I am pretty sure that they train them that way most places thanks to lawyers that sue cities for bad advice. 

You have mentioned more than once that you are a public defender, and I just assumed you handled the whole shebang. My bad.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

How The Zimmerman Mindset Rigged The Justice System Against Black Men


----------



## Google (Jul 15, 2013)

Trayvon was a product a of single-parent family, with an absentee gang-banger father.  He had a propensity for violence, was expelled from school multiple times, used drugs, was kicked out of his mother's house and was living with his father who was living with some woman.  

He didn't live in that neighborhood, and he attacked Zimmerman.  

The media lied about the facts of the case and NBC edited the 911 tape to make Zimmerman appear to be a racist.  

How much is NBC going to settle for?  How much did Spike Lee settle for that family that he Tweeted their address, thinking it was the Zimmerman's house?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

Justice Department reviewing Zimmerman case - Salon.com


----------



## Google (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> How The Zimmerman Mindset Rigged The Justice System Against Black Men



You, along with the multitude of morons, only care about dead black teens when they aren't killed by other blacks.  The lives of those killed by blacks are less important, at least to those in the media, than those killed by non-blacks.  

*If dead black teens were so important, then the media would focus on the number one perpetrator of black teen murder--BLACK MEN.*


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You also said "How would the families of the victim of a first-degree murderer who has been tried and gotten off by a technicality feel?" That was what I addressed, not the or, which is completely irrelevant. Did you want me to point out that part too?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Just trying to help you document for the next doctor visit. Your losing it Dude!!!!!!


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Jackson said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Alright! I wonder if the out come would have been the same if George had got on the stand? And if George's and Trayvon's different troubles were let into the trial?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



On the stand, maybe. Past transgressions would at worst leveled out, but really had no impact on the actual incident.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

Why Do Black and White Americans See the Zimmerman Verdict So Differently? - The Daily Beast


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



_No link was given_, dumbass.  All day; no link.  That tells me he's working with nothing.  Typing the words "it's a fact pal" isn't documentation.  It's bullshit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You mean a neurologist for all the headaches you've given me over concerns about Trayvon's killing? Not bad advice.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I actually have been reading on here during the trial and just recently decided to join so I can post. Nice to know some of you are nice.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Google said:
> ...




people get less time for actually shooting someone.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That's just the point. You "addressed" an earnest question. Still no one has given the slightest answer to it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

> O.J. Simpsons prosecutor says he never would have brought the Trayvon case to court. Still, he argues, just putting George Zimmerman on trial was a victory.
> 
> The struggle continues, our work isnt over, were the words of Melissa Harris-Perry an hour after the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman trial. I agree. Work within the African-American community, work within the criminal-justice system and work on a national level to further the debate over racial profiling, civil rights and stand-your-ground laws must continue. The power of racial profiling and the power of the gun lobby is a lethal combination in America.
> 
> ...



More: Christopher Darden Believes There May Be Justice Yet for Trayvon - The Daily Beast

I hope Christopher Darden is right.  I look forward to seeing Zimmerman on the witness stand.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

Why Do Black and White Americans See the Zimmerman Verdict So Differently? - The Daily Beast

The Zimmerman Jury Told Young Black Men What We Already Knew

Open season on black boys after a verdict like this

How The Zimmerman Mindset Rigged The Justice System Against Black Men

Trayvon Martin Verdict: Don't Tell Black People Not to "Riot"

Melissa Harris-Perry On George Zimmerman Verdict: 'I Live In A Country That Makes Me Wish My Sons Away' (VIDEO)


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Thought you didn't care? Thought I had no effect?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

If he invokes SYG hearing in a civil case with a not guilty verdict from criminal proceedings in hand he will be granted immunity from a civil case. Sorry. He isn't going to be treated like OJ.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



How do you feel about Ray Lewis?


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Thats true. I'm surprised they let the defence show that animation at all. I had some issues with it myself.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



The state could have shown one too. The jury was not allowed to take it into deliberations. It was only used for a few seconds. Don't think it was a huge deal. However, I will say it was pretty cheesy.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 15, 2013)

No civil charges will be brought.

First,  self defense provides immunity from civil liability in Florida.Law of Self Defense ? FL 776.032?Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.?​Second,  O'Mara covered this in the after verdict press conference.Zimmerman attorney: We will get civil suit immunity​Third,   no lawyer will bring suit because under Florida law if the plaintiffs  lose,  the defendants legal expenses must be split between the  plaintiffs AND the plaintiffs lawyer.

................................Does the loser pay the attorney fees? - Naples News


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...he-deliberately-withheld/pGTglGG2#thank-you=p


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It made it look like Trayvon smacked him instead of punched him. it was way weird. Was Trayvon's phone found near wear he was standing when he stopped to ask  George why he was following him for?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

We shall see...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be 



			
				Toddsterpatriot said:
			
		

> That means GZ can shoot TM, not that TM can shoot GZ.



No, TM was in a place where he had a right to be. He could have certainly put the SYG  law to the test of applicability by shooting his perceived stalker!

The fla. stalking statute provides the necessary elements to support TM's actions



> OMG! You're hilarious! You should read 784.048 (1) (a)
> (a)&#8195;Harass means to engage in a course of conduct directed at a specific person which causes substantial emotional distress to that person and serves no legitimate purpose.



Well, thanks for making my point. GZ engaged in a course of conduct directed at Martin causing emotional distress ( evidenced by Martin initially running from him)  and serving no  legitimate purpose.


1. Spotting and trailing Martin in his vehicle.

2. slowly passing Martin and parking ahead of him partially blocking the sidewalk.

3. Getting out of his vehicle to follow Martin further.



> Still allowed to do these things in America. Even if it makes you sad.



No, the florida statute is clear on what stalking is...read it  again!

4. Chasing Martin. refusing to adhere to the dispatcher's instructions to desist!



> He was never "instructed to desist".



Well, words to the effect of " Are you still following him followed by Z's "yes" and then a " We don't need you to do that" is tantamount to a desist. If not  the SPD might incur some kind of culpability for not telling GZ to stop following Martin. The Federal Civil suit  could make that happen.

5. engaging and shooting Martin.



> After being punched, repeatedly, in the face/head.



He should have been blocking those punches instead of reaching for his gun?  Where were his arm blocks and hand parries?



> So, no stalking and no basis for SYG.



I  disagree, I have shown all the necessary elements to  support the charge of stalking, including the "repeatedly" stipulation. There is a solid basis for stalking even though Zimmerman was on the phone
with the SPD. That fact seems to make GZ the good guy here but to Martin he was an unknown creep who seemed to be threatening him.



> Sorry, if Trayvon shot GZ for following him, he'd have no good defense.



All he would have to do is lie like GZ did. After all with no witnesses Martin's story would be the only one entered into evidence. But I have the feeling that TM would have told the truth. That he felt intimidated by and that he was provoked into killing GZ though his bizarre behavior!
__


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Young black men are far more likely to be maliciously prosecuted like GZ in the legal justice system than they are being shot by a white Hispanic neighborhood watchman.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

> Defense lawyer Mark O'Mara expressed confidence that his client would be able to fend off a civil action.
> 
> "If someone believes that it's appropriate to sue George Zimmerman, then we will seek and we will get immunity in a civil hearing," O'Mara said in a post-verdict press conference.
> 
> ...



What's next for George Zimmerman? - U.S. News


----------



## Amelia (Jul 15, 2013)

From what I understand, she wasn't in her home when she fired the shot.  She was in her former home, in spite of a restraining order.  

Then when she was out on bond for the shooting, she violated a court order and went to see her ex and gave him a black eye.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.



Marissa was standing her ground, and she was jailed for it. Fact is, the Stand Your Ground laws favor whites over blacks - statistics prove that.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

If he faces a civil suit, which is unlikely, then I hope he loses everything he has.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> EVERY black man in America should own a firearm.
> 
> So they can defend themselves against racist pricks like George Zimmerman.



I agree.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2013)

The civil suit is Zimmerman's against NBC.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't consider a 17 year old a "child"



Legally, Trayvon was a child.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The civil suit is Zimmerman's against NBC.



That's totally different.



> Heres how NBC News, in a March 27, 2012, broadcast of the Today show, abridged the tape of Zimmermans comments to a police dispatcher on the evening of Feb. 26, 2012:
> 
> Zimmerman: This guy looks like hes up to no good. He looks black.​
> The full tape went like this:
> ...



Zimmerman lawyer to move 'asap' against NBC News


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



You mad, bro?


----------



## Clementine (Jul 15, 2013)

It was worth the time to listen to the video.   Zimmerman can hardly be described as racist once his background is known.    He was known for going out of his way to help people, especially some black people.   

It was nice to see someone lay out the facts and go through each point in a calm and reasonable manner.    I wish some of those who are planning protests and riots would actually listen to reason.  

So many are angry, but for the wrong reasons.   The story put forth by the media and the omission of so many facts has given people a slanted view of what happened.    I withheld my opinion until I knew as many facts as possible.

Bottom line is that everything supported Zimmerman's account of events.    I do believe that Trayvon threw the first punch.   I'm sure he never imagined what would happen.   Typical teen who acted without considering consequences.   That being the case, it was a matter of perception on Zimmerman's part.   While it's easy to sit here now and say that he was in no mortal danger, we have to imagine what went through his mind as he was getting beaten, in pain and bleeding from the nose, mouth and head.   

To imagine the pain of having your head banged on a sidewalk, think about how it feels when you accidentally bump your head.   I did that a few weeks ago while putting groceries away in the frig and freezer.   I opened the freezer door and bent down to grab some frozen foods to put away and when I went to stand up, whacked my head on the bottom of the door, which had started to swing shut because the frig is not level.   Hurt like hell.   I saw stars and had to stop and wait for the pain to stop.   Damn, I hate it when that happens.    If I was being hit and having my head pounded on the ground, I think it would hurt worse and I might think I was going to die, or at least pass out.   It's all about what was going through Zimmerman's mind at the time.     It also took him quite a while to grab his gun.   If he had been the aggressor or intended to hurt Trayvon, wouldn't he have had his gun out from the start?    If what he said was true, that Trayvon saw the gun when his jacket fell back as he was sliding on the ground, did he have reason to believe that Trayvon would grab it and shoot him?    He indicated that Trayvon went for the gun.    If true, Zimmerman was justified in grabbing it first and shooting at him.    Zimmerman said he couldn't see well because it was dark and he had blood running into his eyes from his injuries.   How well was he able to take aim?    I think it was a matter of grabbing and shooting, thinking that if he didn't shoot, Trayvon would get the gun and shoot him.

Texts from Trayon to his girlfriend talked about a fight he got into and Trayvon gave the guy a bloody nose.   Trayvon wanted a second try at the guy, saying he wanted the guy to bleed even more.

It's not hard to imagine Trayvon coming back around and confronting Zimmerman.    When he approached him, why didn't he just say he was staying nearby with his father?    It would have ended right there.    

As the video points out, no law was broken until the first punch.    And the evidence indicates that it was Trayvon doing the punching.   There were no marks on Trayvon to indicate he had been punched.    

It's clear why police dropped the matter after investigating.    There was simply no indication that Zimmerman was lying.    It is interesting to note that a police officer lied to Zimmerman during questioning (which they are allowed to do) and told him there was a video of the incident.   Zimmerman's response was,  "Thank God."     That told police that Zimmerman would be relieved if a video existed because it would back up his story.    

I'm not picking on Trayvon, but teen boys (and girls) can be stupid.    The part of our brain that would consider consequences isn't fully developed till our early twenties.   Trayvon may have been a typical kid in his area and getting tattoos and gangsta grills and talking tough is all part of the act.    His posts on Twitter, Facebook and his text messages showed that he did like doing some drugs and bragged that he was bringing some to Sanford.   He seemed proud of the fact that he got in fights and hurt the opponent.

He wasn't a young boy like the media depicted him.    He was tall and likely looked like an adult to Zimmerman.    The media edited the tapes to make Zimmerman sound racist, but they took things out of context to make it look bad for him.    The media should put the truth out and let the chips fall where they may, not seek to shape public opinion by selectively omitting some things and editing other things.   When those tactics are seen, it's foolish to take their story at face value.   They immediately sided with those who were painting Zimmerman as an evil stalker of black children.    Too many people refused to let that image go when facts to the contrary came out.

I fear that starting tomorrow we will see more and more incidents of violence as people lose their tempers and refuse to listen to reason.    It's a shame that some cannot comprehend how the law applies in this case and why the jury came to a not guilty verdict.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.
> ...



Nope. I cite my ideas via due diligent observation of the trial on top of hours upon hours of studying case law. You are ignorant. So focused on the death of a poor kid in Florida,  you ignore the slaughter of innocents in Chicago. Absolutely disgusting, and overly hypocritical.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.
> ...



I'm sorry, I fail how this relates to the case...but I will indulge you by saying that by reading the article, the woman decided to take matters into her own hands. She deserves her sentence. Did you notice how OohPah selectively quoted that article? 

Anyhow, just because something doesn't support a black man or favor a black man (or woman) does not mean it is racist! Sigh. Such abstract thinking. This world does not consist of black or white. We are all human beings here. Stop trying to shield those of color, a white man and a black man commit the same crime, they should receive the same treatment under the law of their state, and under the Constitution of The United States. No bargains, no treats, no deals. The law should apply equally to you no matter what race you are.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 15, 2013)

This ain't over, bitch!






What's that? I done handed you your asses? 
Now, get the fuck out of my sight, bitches!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 15, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> PlurisBestia said:
> 
> 
> > Child? At 17 you can be tried as an adult. At 17 you can join the US military, why, because you can handle the rigors of war. What male at 17 likes to be called a boy? We all know what  the jury did not hear.  The kind of life TM was living. You can be as naive as you want, but be real. GZ is not even white, he is half Hispanic. Get real. Be true to yourselves and stop making up crap. Fight club, smoking weed, trying to buy a blunt wrapper the night of his homicide. You still want to call him a child, you are kidding yourself.
> ...



I was two days past my 17th birthday when I was doing pushups at Paris Island.  I joined the Marines over half a century ago, but  one can still join the regular military at 17; however, they  must have parental consent at that age.

Are You Eligible to Join the Military? | Military.com


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



That one is funny!


----------



## Interpol (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm sorry, but a lot of that video is conjecture. 

The medical examiner said that the level of THC in Trayvon showed that he had maybe smoked pot a couple days or one day prior to the day he died. 

He did not "meet up" with 3 boys and smoke weed in the hour of his death. The autopsy proves this already. 

You have to be a fucking wingnut to believe a lot of this stuff, which is just a little man in the corner of your screen inventing a reality that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

open season on black boys

Open season on black boys after a verdict like this | Gary Younge | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



funnier than a blue baby.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 15, 2013)

Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> open season on black boys
> 
> Open season on black boys after a verdict like this | Gary Younge | Comment is free | The Guardian



I see no reason to read that likely propaganda. You can state your fallacious point though, if you have one.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Oh, there were plenty of people who jumped on the "George Zimmerman is a white racist" band wagon, Quick.  He was accused of everything from beating an ex-girlfriend, to beating up a cop, to molesting one of his cousins.  Only when you looked at all of the allegations they were either total bullshit...or they were blown completely out of proportion from what REALLY happened.  The whole "coons" thing was total bullshit.  It was what people heard who WANTED to hear that word.  You can't find another example of Zimmerman using racially charged language and TRUST ME ON THIS...THE PROSECUTION LOOKED LONG AND HARD FOR JUST THAT!!!  How many people in this country could have had their prior statements examined with a magnifying glass like Zimmerman's were and come out with ZERO examples?  I'm betting that's a test that 90% of the people on this board would fail miserably.  But you STILL want to accuse Zimmerman of being a racist?


----------



## Interpol (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



What the neighborhood watch captain in my area told me was this: "A good neighborhood watch captain would get to know the residents of his neighborhood and would have rolled down the window and offered the kid a ride home, that way you make a connection, you can store his face in your memory for future reference, and you find out where he lives". 

GZ apparently didn't think to do ANY of those things, along with not even bothering to help revive the kid once he shot him. 

What's frightening about this verdict is that it allows for someone to follow GZ, pick a fight with him, and then kill him, and as long as that person has a good story they made up, they'll get off scott-free, too, because murder is state-sanctioned in America now, and oddly enough, the small government people are the ones cheering it! Go fucking figure...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 15, 2013)

The Professor said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > PlurisBestia said:
> ...



When I joined in 1982, the rules were that you could DEP (Delayed Entry Program) out at the age of 17 (with parental consent), but you still had to wait until you were 18 to be in boot camp.

When I worked at the MEPS from 1999 until 2002, the rules were still the same.  You could join in the DEP at age 17, but you still had to be 18 on the day you went to Great Lakes for boot camp.

And, the longest you could DEP out for was 1 year (365 days).


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 15, 2013)

Just like OJ, Zimmerman will lose the wrongful death suit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Good question.

My opinion?  It's because he had delusions of grandeur and wanted to play supercop for a night.

If Zimmerman had simply stayed in his vehicle, he would have been "standing his ground", and if he'd shot Trayvon for trying to get in, he would have been justified in what he'd done.

However.................getting out of the vehicle and following Trayvon for a bit of distance is where he went wrong, and in my opinion, started the whole fight.

Like I've said before..................if you're following me late at night and I notice it, you can bet your ass I'm going to stop and ask why you're following me.  If you can't provide a good enough answer, I just may pop you in the nose to get you to quit.


----------



## Politico (Jul 15, 2013)

I see the Lefty brains are still rattlin'.



TheSeventhTiger said:


> Great day to watch HLN/CNN,, will anyone bring up the fact that Trayvon was the violent one during this event?(/QUOTE]
> 
> Guaranteedd it was't going to be Nancy Grave or Velez. This is a very important issue for them. And they are always here for you. Unless it interferes with a holiday or weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't worry.  Zimmerman's days are numbered.  Justice will be served.  It's called karma.


----------



## Politico (Jul 15, 2013)

Fail....


----------



## Politico (Jul 15, 2013)

Good old Darden. Still pisssed after all these years.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 15, 2013)

Another bright light for the anti-gun crowd, shot down in flames by a jury of their peers.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > how does having full control of the gun have anything to do with this?
> ...



1. You're assuming that Martin even knew Zimmerman had a gun.  For all we know Martin had no clue Zimmerman had a gun until he heard the shot. (Correction: Zimmerman's statements say that Martin saw the gun and then told Zimmerman that he was going to die...)  So according to Zimmerman Martin saw the gun during the struggle and started reaching for it...  

2.  You're exacly right. So we could assume Zimmerman would have been justified in shooting Martin as Martin approached to assault him. Keep in mind the prosecutors did not prove that Zimmerman approached Martin.  The first words, on record, spoken between the two was when Martin asked Zimmerman why he was following him.  

3. Speculate is EXACTLY what you're allowed to do in the eyes of self-defense law.  If someone's coming at you with hostility, you don't have to wait until they're strangling you, or bashing your head into the concrete to use deadly force.  If a 250lb guy was approaching your wife with obvious ill-intent do you suppose her speculation on his intent and/or what weapons he might  be sufficient enough to pull out her gun to thwart him?  Or would you perfer he beat the hell out of her first, then produce a knife?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Why didn't Martin simply tell Zimmerman to fuck off, and he himself go home? 

Well none of that matters now, does it?


----------



## Politico (Jul 15, 2013)

He should be able to sue all the clueless tools on the internets too. Can you garnish welfare checks and grandma allowances?


----------



## tjvh (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



That's already been covered numbskull. Why don't you admit it isn't about race at all, you loony liberals just wanted to open up a renewed front on your diminished war on guns. You'll have to hope for more dead children to further that agenda.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



First of all, it was NBC, not CBS. And it still speaks to the bias of the left wing media that they would edit the 911 cal to portray Zimmerman as something he never was.

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/matthe...lls-viewers-it-smeared-zimmerman-doctored-aud


----------



## tjvh (Jul 15, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



Pop someone in the nose, or slam their head into the sidewalk? My Gawd... You idiots never learn do you....I would suggest that smacking someone in the nose is exactly why Trayvon Martin isn't with us today. Your supposed to learn from these things, not proclaim you would do the exact same thing Trayvon did... Repeating the same thing expecting a different result is kind of nutty.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yawn. Can we stop calling names now. I'm half asleep right now, but even I can find the link. Who's the dumbass now, Pogo?

Third Person Exits NBC Over Misleading Edit Of Zimmerman's 911 Audio - Deadline.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 15, 2013)

tjvh said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



From what I'd seen of his wounds, if he'd had his head slammed into concrete repeatedly, there would have been a lot more damage.  From the looks of it, he got smacked in the nose and fell backwards, hitting his head on the sidewalk.

But..................even the defense said that Zimmerman was an out of shape pussy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 15, 2013)

According to an article by Julia Dahl (CBS News), on May 15, 2012, both Marissa Alexander and George Zimmerman were prosecuted by the same person.  Here is a portion of Dahl's article

Alexander's case was prosecuted by Angela Corey, the Florida State's Attorney who is also prosecuting George Zimmerman. Alexander was charged with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, and because she discharged a firearm during the incident, the case fell under Florida's "10-20-life" law, enacted in 1999, which mandates a 20-year sentence for use of a gun during the commission of certain crimes.

Corey initially offered Alexander a three year deal if she pleaded guilty to aggravated assault, but according to CBS affiliate WTEV, Alexander did not believe she had done anything wrong, and rejected the plea. Her bet did not pay off: the jury in the case returned a guilty verdict in less than 15 minutes. 

Fla. woman Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for "warning shot": Did she stand her ground? - Crimesider - CBS News

If there is any discrimination, it must be attributed solely to members of the the jury and no one else.  Alexander was convicted by a jury of three men and three woman, one who is an African American woman.

Marissa Alexander case exposes ambiguity of ?Stand Your Ground? law-Joy-Ann Reid, The Grio | Rodney L. Hurst, Sr.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 15, 2013)

Google said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
> ...



Thanks!

I knew to check oompa, since this bs came out so quickly, but I'm glad I don't have to bother.


just shows oompa is another racist and useful idiot


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow. some of the comments here.  

I believe the lesson from all of this, if there is any, is that if someone is following you it is wise not to turn around and attack them because they might have a gun...  Wouldn't it be so much simpler to call the cops and tell them someone's following you? Had Martin done this the PD would have linked this up and told both men to stand down and wait for their arrival...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 15, 2013)

Missourian said:


> No civil charges will be brought.
> 
> First,  self defense provides immunity from civil liability in Florida.Law of Self Defense ? FL 776.032?Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.?​Second,  O'Mara covered this in the after verdict press conference.Zimmerman attorney: We will get civil suit immunity​Third,   no lawyer will bring suit because under Florida law if the plaintiffs  lose,  the defendants legal expenses must be split between the  plaintiffs AND the plaintiffs lawyer.
> 
> ................................Does the loser pay the attorney fees? - Naples News



The link you gave about attorney's fees didn't work for me,  Allow me to submit the following:

From  Florida State  776.085:

(1)&#8195;It shall be a defense to any action for damages for personal injury or wrongful death, or for injury to property, that such action arose from injury sustained by a participant during the commission or attempted commission of a forcible felony. The defense authorized by this section shall be established by evidence that the participant has been convicted of such forcible felony or attempted forcible felony, or by proof of the commission of such crime or attempted crime by a preponderance of the evidence.

(4) (b) The court shall award a reasonable attorneys fee to be paid to the prevailing party in equal amounts by the losing party and the losing partys attorney; however, the losing partys attorney is not personally responsible if he or she has acted in good faith, based on the representations of his or her client. If the losing party is incarcerated for the crime or attempted crime and has insufficient assets to cover payment of the costs of the action and the award of fees pursuant to this paragraph, the party shall, as determined by the court, be required to pay by deduction from any payments the prisoner receives while incarcerated.

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

(NOTE:  Highlights are my own.)


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't consider a 17 year old a "child"
> ...



17 year olds get tried as adults all the time.

So obviously the law is not absolute.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You made the following allegation;



> Those who cannot resist their government shall be oppressed by it.



Australia has imposed exactly the kind of restrictive gun laws that you allege would result in government oppression.

So according to your allegation there should be evidence of "government oppression" now that the citizens longer have the means to "resist their government", right?

However there is no such evidence which means your allegation has no credible basis unless you can provide some other examples that support your position.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

But the law didn't consider Trayvon an adult this time, did it?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Wow so I was angry every time I called someone an asshole?

Sorry but no.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

90% of Australians supported the gun buy back scheme, and if we had a chance to vote on it, the vast majority would choose to keep things they way they are.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> But the law didn't consider Trayvon an adult this time, did it?



If he could have been considered an adult in any situation he was not a "child"


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > But the law didn't consider Trayvon an adult this time, did it?
> ...



He was legally a child. Zimmerman shot and killed a child.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 15, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Get a life, loser. Read the thread.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Don't worry.  Zimmerman's days are numbered.  Justice will be served.  It's called karma.



Yep. What goes around comes around.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> > This woman was not even in the same damn room as her husband.  He, with her children, were in a locked room.  HOW IS IT SELF DEFENSE?  You are an idiot, desperately parroting any bullshit you come across.
> ...



troll much?


----------



## Intense (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



For Self Defense, without hesitation.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> 
> He angrily and aggressively followed a young man because he falsely believed he was a criminal.
> 
> ...



He followed Travyon because he was black and was wearing a hoodie. He profiled the boy. The boy questioned why Zimmerman was following him, George refused to provide an answer and Trayvon proceeded to defend himself, at which point, George shot and killed him.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

Apples and oranges comparison. 

Martin and Zimmerman were in a physical altercation with one another when Zimmerman fired the shot.  He hit his intended target while he was being pummelled.

This woman fired blindly through a wall and into a room with 3 people in it while NOT being pummelled in the face.  You can't get into an argument, leave the house, bring back a gun and shoot through a wall and claim self-defense.  If her husband was in the act of beating her or approaching her to beat her the that's a different story.  She was the aggressor during this incident.  If she didn't want to get beat, she should call the police and leave him, not endanger the lives of her own kids.  You're making this a race issue when the stories are completely different.

This is the problem with many minorities and why they end up in jail.  Then other like-minded minorities look at it and can't understand why they went to jail and attempt to explain it away as racism.  Know the freaking law and only use deadly force to the freaking LETTER of the law.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Heed your president.  The jury has spoken.  Accept it.



The animals chose to riot. The must love the sting of those bean bag bullets, the tingle of tazers, the burn of tear gas & the thump of the baton.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.
> ...



No, Marissa was acting like a crazy psychopath.

Is it possible that less blacks understand the SYG law as opposed to their white counterparts? Perhaps blacks don't understand that SYG doesn't give you carte blanch to kill someone based on revenge.  Maybe they don't understand that SYG allows you to SYG when you fear for your life or that you will sustain bodily harm.  It does not allow you to retreat, then return with a gun and shoot into a home with people in it.  That's called murder, or attempted murder.  

After Tryavon attacked him, Zimmerman didn't run home, grab his gun and then shoot Trayvon in revenge.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
> 
> 
> > Marissa Alexander of Jacksonville had said the state's "Stand Your Ground" law should apply to her because she was defending herself against her allegedly abusive husband when she fired warning shots inside her home in August 2010. She told police it was to escape a brutal beating by her husband, against whom she had already taken out a protective order.
> ...



I've posted this pretty frequently.

Is just an amazing example of Florida's abject racism.

Along with every other amazing example.

Like:

WASHINGTON: First Lady invites 102-year-old North Miami woman to State of Union speech - Florida - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Justice for George

*Justice for George!*

Justice for George!!

*Justice for George!!!*

Justice for George!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!*

Justice for George!!!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!!!*

Justice for George!!!!!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!!!!!*

Justice for George!!!!!!!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## editec (Jul 15, 2013)

20 years?!

Even if she did not have the "stand your ground" excuse the sentence is ridiculous.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> open season on black boys



Why not simply 'Open season on anyone that tries to kill you'?

Are you suggesting one should not be able to defend themselves if they believe they're about to be killed?

What exactly are you suggesting???


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



So Florida's self defense allows an armed citizen to track down a "suspect" in a dark courtyard but it doesn't allow a woman to get her car keys?

Gotta love it.

Some fine gymnastics there.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...



He wants the justice system to overturn 600+ year old self defense law. Snookie is a total racist idiot.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That's also something that's "super human".

He was "yelling" with blood streaming down his throat, his mouth and nosed covered, his head getting bashed into the concrete and blows reigning down on his head.

Then he IMMEDIATELY stops yelling after the shot was fired.

That's amazing.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Justice for George

*Justice for George!*

Justice for George!!

*Justice for George!!!*

Justice for George!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!*

Justice for George!!!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!!!*

Justice for George!!!!!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!!!!!*

Justice for George!!!!!!!!!!

*Justice for George!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 15, 2013)

oh wait, thats  just  black people  killing  black people. i have  never  understood  why the  media will focus  on one  trial when thousands  of  murders  occur every  month, many in chicago. perhaps the  media  is  made  up of  racist pigs.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 15, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> oh wait, thats  just  black people  killing  black people. i have  never  understood  why the  media will focus  on one  trial when thousands  of  murders  occur every  month, many in chicago. perhaps the  media  is  made  up of  racist pigs.



Well, now there's a thought.  The media, racist?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yeah, that evolution, that's a total fraud. 

And that Heliocentric view of the solar system.   

Oh yeah, and the earth being round? Totally contradicts the Bible.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



The law will not get challenged, nor should it !!

Florida law does not give anyone the right to use deadly force just because they feel  it is necessary.  What an individual feels is actually irrelevant.  In self defense cases, the one claiming self defense is judged by what is know in law as the &#8220;reasonably prudent man&#8221; standard.

The law in Florida is the same as every other state.  One can use deadly force in self defense only if one has a REASONABLE belief that he will suffer serious bodily injury or death.  A &#8220;reasonable&#8221; belief is defined as what a reasonably prudent person would have believed considering all the attendant circumstances.   It is up to the jury to determine if a person using deadly force acted reasonably, and the burden of proof falls on the one making the self defense claim.  An article written  by Nike Schneider (Associated Press) describes how the judge instructed the Zimmerman jury regarding  the &#8220;reasonably prudent  man:&#8221;

&#8220;'The danger facing George Zimmerman need not have been actual; however, to justify the use of deadly force, the appearance must have been so real that a reasonably cautious and prudent person &#8230; would have believed the danger could be avoided only through the use of that force,' the instruction read.&#8221; 

Jury instructions at center of Zimmerman verdict | The Leaf Chronicle -- Clarksville, Tenn., and Fort Campbell | theleafchronicle.com

This standard has served the legal system well for a long, long time and I doubt it will ever be changed.   If you would  change it, I wonder what you would change change it to.

I am sorry that you have such a low opinion of Florida law.  I've lived in Florida most of my life and I can assure you that Florida takes the use of deadly force very seriously.   I am aware of many cases in which defendants attempted to prove self defense and failed.

Edited to add:  If you thank self defense claims are so easy to make, Google &#8220;Marissa Alexander.&#8221;


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 15, 2013)

MSNBC has a  bigot, sharpie, on every  night.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



If he shot Zimmerman he would have been tried as an adult so he obviously was not a "child" all the time.

I do not consider a 17 year old a "child" nor do most people I know.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Self defense law is over 600 years old, in most countries & all 50 states. Every person regardless or race or sex is equally protected by the law & it has nothing to do with SYG.

There are many reasons people get convicted claiming self defense. They lied, previous attempts, had motive, previous threats, corrupt police, ran their mouth instead of lawyering up, etc. Stupid people convict themselves. A prosecutors job is to convict. They are not going to say that was to easy because you are stupid & let you walk.

Maybe you could change their incentive to go after sophisticated Wallstreet crime instead of just a high conviction rate which makes stupid easy people obvious targets.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Fla. mom gets 20 years for firing warning shots - CBS News
> 
> 
> > Marissa Alexander of Jacksonville had said the state's "Stand Your Ground" law should apply to her because she was defending herself against her allegedly abusive husband when she fired warning shots inside her home in August 2010. She told police it was to escape a brutal beating by her husband, against whom she had already taken out a protective order.
> ...



You should never fire a so called warning shot.

If you fire your weapon you fire it to hit the target.

If she shot that gun to intentionally miss and that bullet passed through a window or a wall it could have easily killed someone who was minding their own business


----------



## martybegan (Jul 15, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> rozman said:
> 
> 
> > the man was tried which was what the jesse jackson's and the al sharpton's wanted.
> ...



zimmerman is not white you thundering idiot.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

Christopher Darden?

isn't his fifteen minutes of fame over?

Hey chris, If the glove doesn't fit you must acquit...they can sue Zimmerman, but he isn't no, OJ Simpson..  you can't MILK blood from a turnip for you pathetic people who can't stand losing and need to drum up more hate from this case


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> If he faces a civil suit, which is unlikely, then I hope he loses everything he has.



what the hell? the guy was found not guilty, why is this case so damn different from any others and why should he now lose everything he has in life over it?

so much hate for a person you don't know personally


----------



## Claudette (Jul 15, 2013)

There was no evidence in the case which is the reason the police nor the DA were interested in arresting him. 

Hell. If some asshole shoved my head into the concrete I'd have shot that bastard myself. Its called SELF DEFENSE. 

If Martin were white nothing would have been said. 

If Zimmerman were black nothing would have been said. 

This whole thing was about idiots being allowed to play that fucking race card.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 15, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> No one takes the Florida law, or the white racism behind that law - very seriously.



Exactly which Florida law are you referring to?  Exactly how is that law racists?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

and the race baiting continues with these people..they won't be happy until they see race riots..


----------



## Norman (Jul 15, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



You are forgetting that there actually needs to be evidence that it wasn't self defence. Innocent untill proven guilty!


All the liberals are now acting as if you can just go out the street, kill bunch of people and be all ok. Well, that has ALWAYS been the case if there is no evidence! And in Zimmerman case there wasn't.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 15, 2013)

GZ was acquitted. Give it a rest.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Truer words were never spoken.  Vengeance does not equal justice.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> He was overcharged.
> 
> But it also seems the standard for self defense in Florida is incredibly low.
> 
> ...



*The black woman from Chicago on the Zimmerman jury says you are an idiot!*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



For lefties, its verdict first, evidence later, and the worst show trials in history were held by leftists like Stalin Mao and the Jacobins during the French Reign of Terror.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...



He is just miffed because the 6 emotional white women who were slated to lynch Zimmerman for li'l Trayvon didn't.  He is certain a jury of 6 radical black thugs would have lynched that innocent white/Hispanic.  He is likely right.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



There you go with your hopey changey thing again.

Well at least you've got that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> open season on black boys
> 
> Open season on black boys after a verdict like this | Gary Younge | Comment is free | The Guardian



The media didn't get their riots to report on, so now they have to fuel a race war. No one is surprised.  No news is bad for business.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, Stephanie, but those riot-baiting white reactionaries are dying off now: they are getting older and fatter and more ill by the day as the world changes.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 15, 2013)

whitehall said:


> I personally think that the Martin family should sue the federal government and the "Ad. council" for the years of radio and TV ads featuring McGruff the crime dog advising Americans to do exactly what Zimmerman was doing.



McGruff the Stalker.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



In the absence of a brain..............


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...



oh they are still pumping for riots


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The civil suit is Zimmerman's against NBC.



and against CNN for broadcasting his SSN.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



The only thing we KNOW that what Martin knew is that he didn't know enough to stay in at night.  

If Martin didn't approach Zimmerman, then how did he get back to him after Zimmerman lost sight of him.  You know, after the 4 minutes of silence?  It was pretty clear from the 911 take that Zimmerman lost him and then Martin showed back up.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Don't forget the brother, the prof, who testified for the prosecution but sounded like he was testifying for the defense.   It was clear that Zimmerman was not a racist.  Zimmerman himself is a 'person of color.'  He just isn't black enough to pass the paper bag test.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

No one say anything interesting today!  I have to get some major production done.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> If he faces a civil suit, which is unlikely, then I hope he loses everything he has.



but he won't as explained for the millionth time. You may want to hate someone else. It might work out better for ya.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yes, they are.  I find it disgusting.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Somehow I think this is the way Snookie and Zona wanted George to be tried.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrzMhU_4m-g]She's a witch! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...


That's your problem, son, you only want to hear your point of view.

How shallow.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2013)

Chris Darden?....The guy that helped botch the OJ Simpson case?

Whoooole lotta legal credibility there!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Somehow I think this is the way Snookie and Zona wanted George to be tried.
> 
> She's a witch! - YouTube



I have never heard the likes of you sore winners.  You won but you still whine.

Disrespectful to the dead, his family, and beating a dead horse.

You all are some sick bastards.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

The gloaters be gloating.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The gloaters be gloating.



Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Zimmerman is not guilty, 
So Fuck You.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

*There should be a special prosecutor appointed to investigate this special prosecution.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CIYV5MuoVCQ#at=10]Alan Dershowitz Slams Special Prosecutor Angela Corey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The gloaters be gloating.
> ...


Kick em when they're up
Kick em when they're down.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dumbass, the Judge banned any photos of the jury.
The voir dire of who was picked one of the jurors picked was identified as black.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *There should be a special prosecutor appointed to investigate this special prosecution.*
> 
> Alan Dershowitz Slams Special Prosecutor Angela Corey - YouTube



I agree.  I think she threw the case on purpose.

Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Duh?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *There should be a special prosecutor appointed to investigate this special prosecution.*
> 
> Alan Dershowitz Slams Special Prosecutor Angela Corey - YouTube



Update 7-15-2013

She submitted an affidavit that was, if not perjurious, completely misleading. She violated all kinds of rules of the profession, and her conduct bordered on criminal conduct. She, by the way, has a horrible reputation in Florida. She&#8217;s known for overcharging, she&#8217;s known for being highly political. And in this case, of course she overcharged. Halfway through the trial she realized she wasn&#8217;t going to get a second degree murder verdict, so she asked for a compromised verdict, for manslaughter. And then, she went even further and said that she was going to charge him with child abuse and felony murder. That was such a stretch that it goes beyond anything professionally responsible. She was among the most irresponsible prosecutors I&#8217;ve seen in 50 years of litigating cases, and believe me, I&#8217;ve seen good prosecutors, bad prosecutors, but rarely have I seen one as bad as this prosecutor, [Angela] Corey.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IFUQwRXRC2Q#at=166]Alan Dershowitz: DOJ SHOULD investigate civil rights violations of George Zimmerman by Angela Corey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The gloaters be gloating.



Losers be losing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *There should be a special prosecutor appointed to investigate this special prosecution.*
> ...



That's why the gov called her - they were scrambling to shut the angry mob down and I don't think they thought far enough ahead about the consequences of what they were doing.

The gubbamint doesn't know how to play chess.

PS I'm going to get Sunny to give you a famous NEG!  for posting interesting stuff.  lol


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...



And?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The gloaters be gloating.
> ...



Still 
* GLOATING *

it had to be done.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *There should be a special prosecutor appointed to investigate this special prosecution.*



Can you say that three times fast?


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't a day to celebrate.
> ...



What? You wrap your self in the verdict and start a rep circle jerk thread about it and then say  " have respect" ? Your OP was a troll post. Nothing more then rep whoring using the memory a dead kid to do it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

I wonder which nice trial suit George wore when he went out to enjoy his first dinner as a free man?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Just remember, it aint over till the fat lady sings.

Z be wearing a bullet proof vest.

I wish he would go  to mexico.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It's been pretty clear from the start that the government was agreeable to screw, chew, and barbeque Zimmerman to shut the blacks up.  But it all blew back in their faces.  As well it should have.  Jackson and Sharpton are going to have to learn to live under the same rule of law the rest of us live under.  If they want their black boys safe at night, they need to embark on a campaign to get their parents to take some responsibility for their children.  When you let adolescents carouse around at night, bad things happen.  Then the mother who didn't raise the kid wants to pick your pocket over the her beloved chile!  Hohoho.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Just remember, it aint over till the fat lady sings.
> 
> Z be wearing a bullet proof vest.
> 
> I wish he would go  to mexico.



And most of us on here just wish you would go straight to hell, do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder which nice trial suit George wore when he went out to enjoy his first dinner as a free man?



Probably the fanciest one the Martin's bought him with their HOA money.

gloating


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



oh it gets better 

Failing Trayvon  The Miami-Dade School Police Department Scandal Begins To Gain Traction

The re-qualifying/redefining of student-police contacts ordered by the School Superintendent and the School Police Chief are at the heart of the issue that surfaces surrounding the Trayvon Martin case; and the involvement of Martin with the Miami-Dade School Police Dept
It was during 2009/2010 that the police chief had instructed his officers to find alternate methods for dealing with behavioral issues of school students.  Officer Tagle affirms, and other witnesses corroborate, the instructions were specifically targeted to young black males within the Miami-Dade Public School system.

On October 21st, 2011, a burglary took place a few blocks from Krop Senior High School where Trayvon Martin attended. The stolen property outlined in the Miami-Dade Police Report (PD111021-422483) matches the descriptive presented by SRO Dunn in his School Police report 2011-1477

SRO Dunn never filed a criminal report nor opened a criminal investigation. Following the procedures designed to avoid criminal reports for black male students, he wrote up the jewelry as found items and transferred them along with the burglary tool, to the Miami-Dade Police property room where they sat on a shelf.

The American Spectator : The Spectacle Blog : How a Miami School Crime Cover-Up Policy Led to Trayvon Martin's Death


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eG1QD1mnaI]Time to Call Merestone: "When the Fat Lady Sings" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's rich.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Maybe the thing that will make everything come out is just to continue to shine the light on it.   I almost hope the civil rights bs suits do ensue - If you watched Stamina's post verdict interview - he has a plan already.   I think the plan involves blowing the roof off.

Go Al!!  Go Jesse!  Go Eric!  sow your bed (or whatever that saying is).

Voters and sheeple have short term memory issues - I don't have much faith in that remedy.


----------



## Boss (Jul 15, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> ...



Nobody is "demonizing" Trayvon, but people have heard absolutely ENOUGH bullshit. Stop referring to him as "a kid" when you know Trayvon would have told ANY of us that he was certainly NOT a kid, but a man. He wasn't some innocent 9-year-old boy with a bag of skittles, he was a young adult who had been in plenty of fights, prided himself on his fighting skills, kicked out of schools for fighting and dope. 

I don't take ANY word for gospel truth, my opinion in this case is based upon the evidence presented by the prosecution and defense. You are the one who wants to ignore evidence and accuse Zimmerman of lying under oath, because Trayvon has your same skin color. If Zimmerman were black and Trayvon Hispanic, you would be accusing the prosecution of being a lynch mob. This is ALL about race for you, it always has been, always will be. You've made that obvious, and you continue to reaffirm it.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Uh, really?  You run a link in _*now *_and claim it was there all the time?  And even then all you have is Newsmax?  

Ain't it funny the guy who brought it up couldn't find it?  _Or even get the network right_?  Then two more who jump up and down claiming "the link is there pal" yet can't provide it either.  Thanks for proving my whole point. 

Thanks TK.  I'll check out the link when I have time and we'll assume this is what the original guy meant.  But the point is demonstrated.

"The networks".  "The media".  The life of the Lost Vague-ist.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh dear. It seems Zona didn't take the verdict very well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKHED_knTzs]Hitler reacts to the George Zimmerman / Trayvon Martin not guilty verdict - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh dear. It seems Zona didn't take the verdict very well.
> 
> Hitler reacts to the George Zimmerman / Trayvon Martin not guilty verdict - YouTube



Hopey Changey:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InuW3SpOr04]Hope's Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > O.J. Simpsons prosecutor says he never would have brought the Trayvon case to court. Still, he argues, just putting George Zimmerman on trial was a victory.
> >
> > The struggle continues, our work isnt over, were the words of Melissa Harris-Perry an hour after the not-guilty verdict in the George Zimmerman trial. I agree. Work within the African-American community, work within the criminal-justice system and work on a national level to further the debate over racial profiling, civil rights and stand-your-ground laws must continue. The power of racial profiling and the power of the gun lobby is a lethal combination in America.
> >
> ...



Interesting twist Darden has come up with here.....  he needs to be VERY careful because as the Prosecutor of the OJ Simpson trial he should recognize first hands what happens to those who dare to harm a Jew or participate in making that happen.  Doesn't Zimmerman have a few drops of Jewish blood in him?  That is enough to bring all hell down upon his head...  

  Look at Kardashian who used his voice to get OJ out of his mess :  HE DIED OF THROAT CANCER AFTER THE TRIAL.  Look at Johnny Cochran who used his wickedly clever mind to come up with:  If the Glove doesn't fit?  You must acquit.  :  HE DIED OF A BRAIN TUMOR.  Both Men Went To Hell.  Why?    RON GOLDMAN.  He was an innocent Jew slaughtered like a lamb at the doorstep of Nicole Brown Simpsons home. 

 Those two men, Kardashian ( whose home OJ fled to before getting ready to flee the country - close friends those two ) Cochran ( who thought God wasn't watching) who was arranging a get away plan for OJ over the murder of Ron Goldman.  And then executed it..

So after reading about some of the underhanded things that have been done to Zimmerman in regards to the people who needed a poster child of racism to pour out their wrath upon - I believe if Zimmerman is Jewish?  The two prosecutors who lied in order to please a blood thirsty crowd - may be the next Johnny Cochran and Kardashian reaping what they sowed.  If Darden doesn't want to end up like them?  He'll mind his own business and leave that man alone.  The verdict was not guilty so it is over now.  Thanks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> open season on black boys
> 
> Open season on black boys after a verdict like this | Gary Younge | Comment is free | The Guardian



More drama, do these nut jobs know anything else?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Well, this certainly explains the brain damage I was previously assuming you had......


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

OMG Rat that video is hysterical.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Black Mob Beats Up White Guy Over Zimmerman Verdict ? ON TAPE // Mr. Conservative


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 15, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Chris Darden?....The guy that helped botch the OJ Simpson case?
> 
> Whoooole lotta legal credibility there!



Actually it was Kardashian and Cochran with Goldmans blood on their hands and they are both in hell over it now - so they got what was coming to them.  Darden is testing the waters and better take a step back before it is too late.   - Jeremiah


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

You people with this case are pathetic...now a "hoodie" is some symbol of some stupid shit

ALL of a sudden YOU CARE about black people dying.

go to Chicago or LA and ask them what they should do to keep from getting KILLED by another person be they white, black or polka dotted, maybe they can answer you dumb asses


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> OMG Rat that video is hysterical.



People have been having a lot of fun with that movie. Check this one out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGKfCzU9gg]Hitler - Gangnam Style (?????) Parody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

My wife had left the TV on and the Today show was on. They had a panel discussion in which it was unanimous that GZ was cleared because:

1. It was an all white jury (except one)

2. It was held in the South.

3. GZ had racially profiled TM which is what all white people do with all black men.

4. The US is still racist and what happened was the exact same thing that happened to Emmit Till.

The libtards in the media live in a separate parallel but opposite universe is the only rational explanation other than that they are professional liars too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Kellerman and AGW are fake, but nice try. LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe that George Zimmerman committed a crime and should have been convicted of a crime?
> ...



*He followed Travyon because he was black and was wearing a hoodie. He profiled the boy. *

He profiled him? That's awful! Why is that awful?

*George refused to provide an answer and Trayvon proceeded to defend himself*

You're not allowed to defend yourself from someone's silence by punching him in the face and pounding his head against the concrete. Sorry.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 15, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It has been, over and over and over again.

I can't help you from being stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No, TM was in a place where he had a right to be. He could have certainly put the SYG law to the test of applicability by shooting his perceived stalker!*

Only if the "stalker" attacked TM. He didn't.

*Well, thanks for making my point. GZ engaged in a course of conduct directed at Martin causing emotional distress ( evidenced by Martin initially running from him) and serving no legitimate purpose.*

The legitimate purpose was protecting his neighborhood.

*No, the florida statute is clear on what stalking is...read it again!*

I read it. I'm still laughing at your confusion.

*Well, words to the effect of " Are you still following him followed by Z's "yes" and then a " We don't need you to do that" is tantamount to a desist.*

Not at all. And in America, you can still follow someone, even if it makes you sad.

*That fact seems to make GZ the good guy here but to Martin he was an unknown creep who seemed to be threatening him.*

He dissed Trayvon, that's why he came back and attacked. That's why he's dead.

*All he would have to do is lie like GZ did. *

TM "GZ punched me in the nose, knocked me down and beat my head against the concrete."

Police "But Trayvon, you have no injuries."

You're right, that would have worked. 

*That he felt intimidated by and that he was provoked into killing GZ though his bizarre behavior!*

Sorry, you don't get to shoot someone, just because they follow you. Even if they're a creepy ass cracker.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah, once your attacker stops attacking and climbs off, why would you keep yelling?


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 15, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> I'm 68 years old, carried a weapon for 22 years in the US Army (with the DIA) 7 days a week, 365 days a year. I am extremely proficient with a pistol. I currently maintain a CCW and usually carry when my Wife and I are out - as do many here in Montana. Up here, weapons are a natural part of life, no one here sees them as a "big deal".
> 
> The funny thing about guns being carried by law abiding citizens is that they tend to make "good neighbors" out of everyone. I have never had to "pull" on anyone, but make no mistake, threaten me or mine and I will make certain that you don't do it again. And, nearly every person I know here, feels the same way, as does every member of the Sheriffs Department.
> 
> THAT is called self-defense.



Where I live, we have 'good neighbors', and no one carries. Guns making good neighbors is bullshit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> My wife had left the TV on and the Today show was on. They had a panel discussion in which it was unanimous that GZ was cleared because:
> 
> 1. It was an all white jury (except one)
> 
> ...



Well the one black could have impeded a not guilty verdict.  And the prosecution had as much say over who was on the jury as the defense had.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I see the logic of your thinking - you may be right.  The other side of that coin is that FAILURE to discourage someone from using a gun can also result in potential liability for a police department.  I doubt that anyone in any police department is going to fork over anything about how dispatchers are trained, but I'll give it a go.

I used to handle the whole shebang, well, the trial end of it that is.  Did that for many years until they gave me this cushy assignment I have had for the past several years.  Much prefer the present assignment.  I don't miss the pressure of trial work in the least.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 15, 2013)

Boss said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > They may train 'em that way in Fla., but Fla. is messed up in a lot of ways - almost as badly as TX. Tell you what, sport - tomorrow, I'll make a call and let you know how they are trained here. I will be surprised if they are told to shut up when someone is threatening to go get a gun.
> ...



I think YOU'RE the one who needs to start paying attention.  I merely inserted the facts of a case I had into this thread because I felt it was relevant.  End of story.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Connery said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



We can impeach our government officials.  Only way I know of to impeach the press is to not buy their newspapers, however with actual paper no longer being involved, even that is most unlikely.  When there isn't any news, they have to instigate something so there will be something to talk about.  I don't really watch the talking heads that much, but a letter writing campaign to their sponsors and boycott of those products by a large  number of Americans would tie a serious knot in their pantyhose.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 15, 2013)

Freewill said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



That is not all you said.  In fact, you made a clear and incorrect assumption; that, somehow, carrying a gun around is equated with some hidden fear.  That is false.  YOU might thing that you need to be in fear of something to CC but others know that it is prudent.  I dont carry flood or fire insurance because I fear that a flood is going to destroy my house.  I will likely live my entire life without ever using the various insurances on my home.  Nor do I carry medical or vehicular insurance above the minimum required because I fear something.  I dont carry a medical kit with other basic necessities in my vehicle because I fear I am going to be wounded while driving.  These are thing we do because they are prudent.  They are good ideas as they cover the unlikely and rare events that could cost us more than we are willing to deal with (some being fatal).  Carrying a weapon is, for most, exactly the same.  

You are attempting to define the motivation in others because you dont understand what they do and that is literally impossible.


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 15, 2013)

We have lots of black Zimmerman's in America.  Black on black crime is ignored by the media and other blacks.  Why??  

Why is everyone after Zimmerman when those black kids do this on a daily basis??  Why are you so concerned about THIS case?

93% of black homicides are committed by blacks, that's a fact Jack..............http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/bvvc.pdf


----------



## bornright (Jul 15, 2013)

There is a higher percentage of blacks that have a weapon on their person than that of the whites.  Some of these weapons are legal and some are not.  I personally have no problem with white or black carrying a weapon for self defense.  Many of these neighborhoods we live in here in America are so violent you would be a fool not to have something to defend you and your family.  It is a true shame that many people have to lock themselves up in their own houses at night for safety.  Law Enforcement should be allowed to clean up the streets but that would take government and community support which will never happen.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> Wow. some of the comments here.
> 
> I believe the lesson from all of this, if there is any, is that if someone is following you it is wise not to turn around and attack them because they might have a gun...  Wouldn't it be so much simpler to call the cops and tell them someone's following you? Had Martin done this the PD would have linked this up and told both men to stand down and wait for their arrival...



That's far too rational and would destroy the myth that blacks need to fear the evil whites.
We had to go as far as hearing how Zimmerman's behavior forced Trayvon to beat him up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



Why would someone who made it their business to know the residents of his neighborhood offer a strange man a ride?  Especially someone they didn't know who was already acting suspiciously.


----------



## ba1614 (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



Didn't you hear that stupid bitch Perry on pmsnbc? She explained that away, it's because, being black, her father told her too that if you're being followed don't go home and bring them there, turn around and fight.

 Seriously


----------



## Misty (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> open season on black boys
> 
> Open season on black boys after a verdict like this | Gary Younge | Comment is free | The Guardian



The biggest danger to young males youths is other young male youths of the same race.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I work at a top flight financial firm and am getting close to 100K a year.

And with computers.

Man..just imagine what I could do without the Brain Damage.


----------



## Boss (Jul 15, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



It's not relevant, because Zimmerman didn't threaten to go get a gun. The dispatcher also didn't remain silent when it was discovered Zimmerman was following Martin. No one here claimed the dispatchers are trained to remain silent, it was correctly pointed out, the dispatchers are trained to advise citizens to wait for the police to arrive, this due to liability.

So what are you interjecting here? Nonsense... that's what.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



That's not true.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...





Really?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



The first line in bold?
Who said Zimmerman was a good neighborhood watch captain?


The second line in bold?
You are assuming there will be no witnesses, no videos, no nothing....otherwise, one would not get off scott free.

Zimmerman was not aware there were no witnesses. To the contrary, he likely believed there were seeing as it took place right smack dab in the middle of a resident complex.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Pretty simple deciding what one should have done AFTER the incident.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



$100K tech job in New York?  No wonder you're such a braggart.  

That means you can afford a car OR a parking space for it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> Wow. some of the comments here.
> 
> I believe the lesson from all of this, if there is any, is that if someone is following you it is wise not to turn around and attack them because they might have a gun...  Wouldn't it be so much simpler to call the cops and tell them someone's following you? Had Martin done this the PD would have linked this up and told both men to stand down and wait for their arrival...



Zimmerman called the cops and they told him to stand down.  He didn't listen and pursued anyway.

There are a lot of ifs and buts in the case but for you to try to turn it around into "simple police involvement" and pretend no police contact was made, directions given by the police and they were ignored is dealing in fantasy


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 15, 2013)

NO ONE CARES ANY LONGER.. The man had a trial by his peers and found INNOCENT. Enough already. Stop playing in to the leftist main sleaze media's love affair with race baiting.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Why didn't Treyvon just walk home rather than stopping to pick a fight for bragging rights?


----------



## naturegirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



Why didn't Trayvon get off the phone with his friend and call 911 if someone was stalking him?  I know I would.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



That is what I said should have been done and because it wasn't it was a manslaughter charge - maybe 10 yrs tops.  But they wanted to go for 2nd degree murder - bargained down to Manslaughter STILL giving him 30 years so..... they got nothing.  I have to agree with Alan Dershowitz.  Both Prosecutors should be barred from every practicing law again.


 After learning what was suppressed such as the skittles drug - I went to a local story to check it out and see if this purple drink was for real.  Were the stores selling extra skittles?  Guess what I found?  Stacked boxes of skittles in every flavor you could imagine.  There were noticably far more boxes of skittles than any other candy on the shelf!  Evidently, this is a very popular drug and the skittles are flying off the shelves.  It does appear he may not have been planning to "eat them"..  

Why haven't they banned skittles off the shelves?  Why did the skittles company pay black teens to let them do an advert wrap around on their vehicles or even give them vehicles to drive in order to advertise skittles and who taught these kids to do this?  Where did it first begin is what I'm wondering.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. some of the comments here.
> ...



Zimmerman being told by the police to stand down was never anything the jury heard.  What the jury heard was that the dispatcher told Zimmerman "you don't need to do that".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Really.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 15, 2013)

What is this skittles drug people keep talking about? It's candy

Edit: never mind. I just googled it. I had no idea you could make drugs with skittles.  Sigh...


----------



## Norman (Jul 15, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. some of the comments here.
> ...



None of what you said amounts to anything but fantasy.

How about instead of spouting nonsense actually watch the trial and see the evidence for yourself from the source itself instead of your left wing media? The trial and the phone calls are all over youtube, if you can't find it I can set you up.

For the record, in the trial it was testified that Zimmerman did not have to listen to that "police man" but it was never even proven that he did not. And of course it's not a crime to follow someone.

And next, you can look at how amazing cute good "little kid" Trayvon actually was. He is a gangster, fighter and a drug abuser by all evidence. 

Justice was served. The video posted here is a very good representation of the truth. I wish the media presented the truth and not their fantasies.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



I was making more until the layoff.

But..I got a little more than a car.

2 apartments, a parking space..and a car.

How's it going for you in that mansion and yacht?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I'm taking it you've not been involved in many altercations. Because that's rarely the case.

The person yelling, generally keeps yelling.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, it aint over till the fat lady sings.
> ...



dOh I doubt that _most_ of us would say that, lil cupcake.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Once Trayvon was shot, why would GZ keep yelling?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Misty said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...



The same thing could be said about white youths.

BTW, most murders are committed among family members.


----------



## ba1614 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



The cop testified that during questioning Zimmerman was happy about the prospects of there being video of the event. Of course that is more evidence that the decision was based on rather than the emotion the media is running with.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Why?

Because he just shot someone.

Because he was in a fight.

Because he thought he was about to die.

Or..

He wasn't yelling.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 15, 2013)

You put another nail in Trayvon's coffin by making such a stupid statement.

And you sealed his coffin with your first 6 witnesses who testified FOR the defense - O'Mara didn't even need to call witnesses after your strange, strange case.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



He is a hypocrite of the first order.


----------



## Misty (Jul 15, 2013)

If Obama is really serious about stemming gun violence he might start here;

And I really hate making posts like this but Obama is once again lying to push some kind of race dividing agenda. 

"Black-on-black crime is a sensitive subject in this increasingly polarized nation. *While covered in academia and occasionally addressed by talking heads on television, some believe it rarely, if ever, receives the type and depth of attention it deserves. *Instead, critics argue that this national tragedy is usually swept under the rug by powerful interest groups and individuals more concerned with elevating their own racially-driven agendas than addressing the real issues at hand. The Trayvon Martin case is only the most recent example of this grim hypocrisy.*

Indeed, statistics support a very different narrative than the one usually offered by race hustlers, as Pastor C.L. Bryant calls them, who routinely portray an America where members of the black community are selectively targeted and brutalized by white racists.

*A 2007 special report released by the Bureau of Justice Statistics, reveals that approximately 8,000  and, in certain years, as many as 9,000 African Americans are murdered annually in the United States. This chilling figure is accompanied by another equally sobering fact, that 93% of these murders are in fact perpetrated by other blacks. The analysis, supported by FBI records, finds that in 2005 alone, for example, African Americans accounted for 49% of all homicide victims in the US  again, almost exclusively at the hands of other African Americans.*

?Race Wars? Part 1: The Shocking Data on Black-on-Black Crime | Video | TheBlaze.com








testarosa said:


> Obama's verdict speech.  Couldn't see that coming.  What a fn hypocrite.
> 
> Obama on Zimmerman verdict: 'A jury has spoken' - First Read
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He knew the cops were on the way, people nearby were also talking to 911, Trayvon was no longer beating on him. Why yell?

Assume Trayvon was yelling for help, as he beat on GZ, that somehow makes the shooting a bad one? Please explain further.......


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The gloaters be gloating.



And the losers be foaming at the mouth.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> For misleading the people of the United states--- I hope Mr.George Zimmerman sues the media for one billion dollars in damages. He'd fucking win too.
> 
> Msnbc is totally and utterly misleading and seriously trying to ignite racial hatred in this country. 3-4 whites would be alive today if it wasn't for these bastards and this is justification alone to be pulled off of cable t.v. The fucking bastards.
> 
> ...



Sued for "Smearing"? Trayvon Martin's stalker and murderer - all facts - is free only because it is wish of Sanford and Florida to annihilate those they consider nuisance.

*Smearing, libel or scandal holds in a court under rule of law only when an untrue statement is made.* Of course, though not a focused issue in the case during trial, the race of Trayvon Martin was main reason his stalker and murderer (propped by fact he possessed a gun) approached the pedestrian boy. No one in US or anywhere on Planet Earth should have to worry about walking on a public easement! 

You do not stalk, get out of the protection of your vehicle to confront a pedestrian you later kill and then claim self-defense. What happen on night Trayvon Martin was senselessly murdered was very bad news for the US and reminiscent of terrible history we would like to bury-
*
When verdict does not match commonsense facts, we have a problem*. Florida, like its big sister Texas, has history of deciding against "Broken Fences": David Keaton, Delbert Tibbs, Annibal Jaramillo, Wilbert Lee and Freddie Pitts, Seth Penalver of State of Florida; and Anthony Graves, etc. of Texas would be dead or still be on death row if erroneous verdicts of jurors were accepted.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



you people have went stupid with this case...

what a shame you keep stirring up the hate..

.Did you all cry for WHITE people with protesting and wailing of injustice when oj simpson was aquitted and ask all the (pro-knife) would support something like your dumb question?

you all should be ASHAMED of yourselves


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Every black man should carry a gun to protect themselves from racist pychos.



Most of those psychos are their own people.......


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> BTW, most murders are committed among family members.



Incorrect.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, most murders are committed among family members.
> ...



The lawyer shows up to right the legal wrongs.

;-)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2013)

Norman said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



You're right Zimmerman was told by the police to go after him



> How about instead of spouting nonsense actually watch the trial and see the evidence for yourself from the source itself instead of your left wing media? The trial and the phone calls are all over youtube, if you can't find it I can set you up.



Of course you cant say for yourself anything to prove what I said was wrong.  Just crying out loud.  I would ask again but that would be pointless...you don't know what I said wrong



> For the record, in the trial it was testified that Zimmerman did not have to listen to that "police man" but it was never even proven that he did not. And of course it's not a crime to follow someone.



Did the strawman say he HAD to listen to the police?  Or did I say it?  Because I didnt



> And next, you can look at how amazing cute good "little kid" Trayvon actually was. He is a gangster, fighter and a drug abuser by all evidence.



Strawman...He was pursued.  Doesn't matter what you say he was.  Zimmerman pursued him before he knew anything about him.  Not the other way around. 



> Justice was served. The video posted here is a very good representation of the truth. I wish the media presented the truth and not their fantasies.



Like what kind of fan....nevermind.  You haven't addressed me or what I said at all.  Have fun with your strawmen


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > If Martin had a gun he could have defended himself against Zimmerman, and be alive today.
> ...



Still spreading the "fucking coons" lie I see.
And if Martin had a gun, it most likely would have been an illegal one and no permit to carry.  So yes, he would have gone straight to prison where he belonged.


----------



## Erand7899 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Why did the chicken cross the road?  Zimmerman had no obligation to stay in his truck, or wait for the cops to show up.  

The real question is why did Martin decide to confront Zimmerman, instead of just going on home, calling 911, or calling his dad?  Obviously, he was in little, if any, real fear of Zimmerman.

And, the $64,000 question that none of the race baiters can answer is:  If Zimmerman had been Black, would we even know his name today?


----------



## blastoff (Jul 15, 2013)

tjvh said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Maybe that's how tough guys naturally thin their herd?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

And African Americans should consider no longer using the term 'Cracker.' It is insulting and racist. It's time to quit trying to spin it otherwise. Maybe this case was all about racism. If so, it was proven that  it was clearly being expressed by Trayvon. But that's not to say Zimmerman wasn't racist himself. I just didn't see that proven in the trial.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

And African Americans should consider no longer using the term "Cracker." It is demeaning and racist. It's time to quit trying to spin it otherwise. Maybe this thing was all about racism. If so, it was proven it was expressed by Trayvon. But that's not to say Zimmerman wasn't racist himself. I just didn't see that proven in the trial. People need to strive to be better people. They have to let go of their hate & bigotry. And that goes for all races.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Black Mob Beats Up White Guy Over Zimmerman Verdict ? ON TAPE // Mr. Conservative



Them black boys didn't learn nuthin' did they? I half expected to hear gunshots.


----------



## Stashman (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a cousin who's been a dispatcher for the State Police for years. He has a badge, wears a full uniform, and had to attend police academy. 

When a dispatcher gets a call it's their job to calm down a very stressful situation in order to make split second decisions that could be the difference between life and death. For this reason alone all respect should be given to them. 

When GZ called 911 he reported to the dispatcher someone suspicious. That dispatcher had to take Zimmerman's word for it and advised him not to follow. This makes sense to me. Following an unknown suspicious person could only lead to an escalation of the situation and that's exactly what happen when he ignored the advise of the dispatcher.
If he wouldn't of followed Martin none of this would of happened in the first place.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



I think everyone should arm self, especially against increasing bigots in society who still believe they can dictate what and where other people can and cannot do or go. *My recommendation is a TASER.  *


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


We could start a poll.
No 200 buck for you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yes, by black male family members between 18 and 25.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> It depends.  Let's say you're a punk stalking someone else and he or she gets pissed and kicks your ass.  Do you have the right to kill them?
> 
> Nope, I think not.  Cry, scream, whine, apologize, but don't kill them.  If you do you're going to hell no matter what a jury decides.



I thought you Communists didn't believe in hell?


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 15, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> *Florida vs Zimmerman - SUPPRESSED Material Facts*
> 
> .



The senseless death of Trayvon Martin was an accomplished wish of Sanford and State of Florida: Because of reaction of Sanford police and Florida on date of incident, I believed and here posted (though posts were all deleted) that Sanford, Florida and parents of Martin's simpleton murderer were liable for death of pedestrian child on public easement: It appears Sanford and State of Florida believe certain people do not belong, and Trayvon Martin's simpleton murderer helped get rid of those that they consider nuisance.

I believed from the beginning of this case after listening to 911 call by Martin's stalker and murderer that the* perpetrator is known simpleton and had been COACHED*. *It is a shame (and very bad news for the US) that anyone would have to worry about walking on any public easement in these US of A.*


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Black Mob Beats Up White Guy Over Zimmerman Verdict ? ON TAPE // Mr. Conservative
> ...



Media dipshit. He thought because he was a loyal Democrat and Dear Leader-Worshipper, the savages would spare him. Oops. He thought wrong.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

LAfrique said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



If your taser does any damage to me I'm going to file charges


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Only one problem with that theory, Quick and it's that when the FBI did voice analysis of that tape they said that it was clear that Zimmerman DIDN'T say "coons".



And you are buying wholesale an unofficial probe into a national phenomenon. In case you hadn't noticed, our government doesn't like it when people rise up in one voice like that. It couldn't be proved is the better interpretation of that.

By continually  denying what some think is obvious, you are very wrongly encouraging the behavior of George Zimmerman and encouraging a vigilante mentality. But hey, maybe you are bored with your life enough to follow people you don't like around to see if you can't screw up their lives as much as possible. Have fun.



Oldstyle said:


> So what you're saying is that you've based your charge of racism against George Zimmerman on something that was shown to be incorrect.  Why would you do that?  That accusation against Zimmerman was debunked over a year ago and yet you're STILL trying to use it?



Debunking rarely if ever works. Nothing is as it seems so just listen to the MSM or the authorities to find out your latest "reality."


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. some of the comments here.
> ...



the 911 dispatcher NEVER told Zimmerman to "stand down". Not sure why you think that. Maybe the news you watch do not like to give you the facts correctly?

The 911 operator asked Zimmerman if he was following the person in question. When Zimmerman answered "yes", the operator said "we don't need you to do that." That was not a directive by the operator nor was it an order by an officer. it was simply a suggestion.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 15, 2013)

rdean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes he did....you must have gone to your AA meeting at that time and missed it?


----------



## Erand7899 (Jul 15, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



Even more frightening, is the obvious lack of knowledge about the American criminal justice system and its purpose.  

We do not seek revenge for bad acts.  We seek to punish those who we can prove violated the criminal laws.  

If we cannot prove someone violated the law, then we have no business seeking to punish them.

There is no justice for Trayvon Martin, regardless of whether we can prove Zimmerman broke the law.  He will still be dead, and his parents will still mourn his loss.  A tragedy occurred, and that cannot be rectified with a travesty of justice designed to punish his killer.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

LAfrique said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > *Florida vs Zimmerman - SUPPRESSED Material Facts*
> ...


wow.
Talk about having no idea what the facts of the scenario are (were).


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 15, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> The medical examiner was quite clear that Zimmerman's injuries were very minor



Did the medical examiner explain that to Zimmerman as the beating was going on? So that Zimmerman would know that there wasn't actually any need to pull his gun since his life was not, in fact, in danger?

Or did Zimmerman have to guess while his head was being slammed into the concrete by a guy who was telling him, "You're going to die tonight, motherfucker."?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't been gloating--again none of us KNOW for sure what happened that night--but in my heart I know the jury returned the only verdict that they honorably could.  Those who wanted a different verdict, both black and white, would know that if they took the time to look at the court proceedings with an open mind, are able to be objective, and are also honorable.

It is a tragedy that Trayvon Martin is dead.  But all the evidence points to the fact that had Trayvon Martin taken the clear opportunity he had to walk away--he didn't even have to run--he would be alive today.

But that isn't tragedy enough for this administration, their surrogate media, and the racists among us.  They are going to milk this for all the political advantage they can get.  And that too is a tragedy.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I don't brag about being such a hot shot.  However, I live deliberately and I live quite well.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

If Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, he wouldn't have followed Martin.

That gun made him feel like a hot shot, tough guy, trigger happy Enforcer.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Would Zimmerman have followed Trayvon Martin if he wasn't packing a sidearm?

I think that gun made him feel strong, confident, powerful.  It gave him the self confidence he naturally clearly lacks.

No gun...no follow.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The medical examiner was quite clear that Zimmerman's injuries were very minor
> ...



Zimmerman didn't need to get out of his truck.

Simple as that.

He called 911. His responsibilities as Neighborhood Watch "Captain" were done.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

[youtube]zpMB2lK847o[/youtube]

4 more blacks just begged to go to jail or be shot. Gee I wonder why more blacks are in jail? Not only did they attack someone who was no threat to them. But these wannabe gangsta thugs continued beating the man when he was down, after he retreated & was yelling stop just like the self described "Gangster" Trayvon Martin did to GZ. This is some kinda hood justice code these idiots picked up being raised on gangster rap & the brainwashing effects is clear as day. It is contrary to over 600 years of self defense law in most countries of the world. Lethal force from a gun was justified to kill all 4 of those attackers.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The medical examiner was quite clear that Zimmerman's injuries were very minor
> ...



and it opens the door to the next simple question...

What if the next "blow", be it a punch to the head or a pound of the head on concrete, knocked out Zimmerman. Would he still be able to act in self defense?

Should he have waited for that next blow?

This whole case was a circus. There was no evidence to support ANYTHING except Zimmermans recollection of the incident.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Zimmerman could become just one of those leaders or cause for one if made a great enough hero for it. Oh, the irony.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




And TM did not need to be in that neighborhood...

What if game is pretty fun, eh??


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



You kinda jumped in the middle of something.

Go back to the "Brain Damaged" thing and get back to me.

Mr. Deliberately well.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



And there is no evidence showing that Martin had the right to punch Zimmerman in the face.

Martin could have simply walked home.

Simple as that.

His trip to 7-11 to buy skittles and ice tea had ended.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> If Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, he wouldn't have followed Martin.
> 
> That gun made him feel like a hot shot, tough guy, trigger happy Enforcer.



And what evidence do you have for this?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Good morning!

Anyone trying to push this hate train down the tracks is fueled by pure emotion, having left their ability to rationally assess the situation far behind at the station.  Outside of this forum, most people I have spoken to regarding this case, mostly at work today, are truly uninformed.  

They haven't watched the testimony and are reacting to the carefully selected facts presented on various news channels, the internet, or social sites like Facebook and Twitter.  They are simply uninformed. Yet, they are the ones to bring up the case to me, eager to share their point of view.  Everyone has an opinion.  Some are anti- and some are pro-Zimmerman.  But NONE have watched the actual testimony.  

So when we see and hear these people, it's ridiculous of us to get upset.  Hell, POTUS, sure as shit, doesn't even know what he's talking about.  Damn sure he didn't watch the trial either...nor Holder, Reid, or anyone else in government sharing their thoughts on it.  And the protesters claiming racism, DOJ investigations, vigilantism, etc. know not what they say.  Pure ignorance of the facts and the law.  

Anyone who looks at this case from an intellectual and not emotional perspective realizes the verdict was just.  No good can come from a President or anyone else who says things like...we have to respect the jury's decision but work to stop these things from occurring in the future...as they point the finger at George Zimmerman.  

In fairness, they need to look more closely at the aggressor in this case; the person who actually did break the law; and that is Trayvon Martin.  And that is the unfortunate truth - very sad because he simply chose the wrong person to assault.  No _new_ lesson here, just a basic tenet of civilized society:  Don't perpetrate violence, period  

Parents who don't teach this to their children from toddlerhood on and reinforce it into their teens have only themselves to blame if their child makes the wrong decision.  Whether they hurt or kill someone else, or someone else hurts or kills them, both scenarios are equally tragic.  

Nothing is learned from appeasement, as we see here.  In the wake of this case, I don't see one shred of evidence the black community is reacting in any positive way to honor Trayvon Martin.  They should be taking this opportunity to remind their youth, as I have mine, about the proper way to act/react if someone ever follows or approaches them.  I've heard nothing about that but I've heard plenty of anger, blame, and cries of racism, revenge, and recrimination.  Those who fail to remember how to live in a civilied society will continue to be victims of that failure.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> If Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, he wouldn't have followed Martin.
> 
> That gun made him feel like a hot shot, tough guy, trigger happy Enforcer.



He felt like a tough guy? Proof?
He was trigger happy? Proof?

Or are you just acting like the other race baiting assholes on this site.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Like so many things about Zimmerman's story..it makes very little sense.

Add in, Zimmerman lied on national tv. Not a little white lie..a huge whopper.

He said on Hannity, he had no idea what SYG was and his own professor debunked that.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> [youtube]zpMB2lK847o[/youtube]
> 
> 4 more blacks just begged to go to jail or be shot. Gee I wonder why more blacks are in jail? Not only did they attack someone who was no threat to them. But these wannabe gangsta thugs continued beating the man when he was down just like the self described "Gangster" Trayvon Martin. These idiots were raised on gangster rap & the brainwashing effects is clear as day.



Was he White? Looks like another one of those 'White Hispanics' to me. But who really knows? We'll have to wait for our despicable MSM to decide.


----------



## Norman (Jul 15, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> His trip to 7-11 to buy skittles and ice tea had ended.



He wasn't getting iced tea. But some sort of melon juice and skittles. Two ingredients to make an illegal substance called lean that he was known of abusing according to his facebook/text messages.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> I haven't been gloating--again none of us KNOW for sure what happened that night--but in my heart I know the jury returned the only verdict that they honorably could.  Those who wanted a different verdict, both black and white, would know that if they took the time to look at the court proceedings with an open mind, are able to be objective, and are also honorable.
> 
> It is a tragedy that Trayvon Martin is dead.  But all the evidence points to the fact that had Trayvon Martin taken the clear opportunity he had to walk away--he didn't even have to run--he would be alive today.
> 
> But that isn't tragedy enough for this administration, their surrogate media, and the racists among us.  They are going to milk this for all the political advantage they can get.  And that too is a tragedy.



And you then get the retort that if Zimmerman had stayed in the truck li'l Trayvon would still be alive.  I am not sure exactly how far one would want to take this, but if li'l Trayvon's parents had shook hands and forgot it the day he was conceived it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 15, 2013)

These anti Zimmerman people are downright amazing. 'if he hadn't gotten out of the car then Trayvon wouldn't have beaten him" as if it's somehow Zimmerman's fault.

Now if anyone even suggested that a woman wouldn't have been raped if she didn't wear a short skirt, low cut blouse and walk through that neighborhood late at night, you'd see these same people protesting the loudest of blaming the victim.

Fact is they are doing the same thing here. The only evidence of a crime we have is that Trayvon was attacking Zimmerman. You are trying to blame the victim for being attacked. It's quite despicable.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, he wouldn't have followed Martin.
> ...



race baiting?

who the fuck is race baiting?

not I


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

That Media Dunce should have armed himself. WTF was he thinking? The Ghetto ain't no place for a defenseless White Boy. I guess he found that out the hard way.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



Your ignorance is astonishing! Many many mang Black MEN and WOMEN know how to obtain guns legally and many many many do! However, the gangsters that commit the majority of the gun murders in the US don't want legal guns and prefer to obtain illegal guns! 

It's like voter ID. Asshole liberals like you with your nose in the air to blacks, think they are too stupid to get photo ID! What a self-righteous prick you are!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Nah... you just make baseless assumptions that have zero basis in any evidence or proof


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Justice for George
> 
> *Justice for George!*
> 
> ...




Ok.  But how do you feel about the verdict?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 15, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



Ah yes, one of resident phoney 'liberty' advocates admits now that he wants black people to have permission to be in the neighborhoods they don't 'belong',

under penalty of vigilante execution.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



so you admit I wasn't race baiting.

just cause you're hyper aware of race doesn't mean I am.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

[youtube]zpMB2lK847o[/youtube]

4 more blacks just begged to go to jail or be shot. Gee I wonder why more blacks are in jail? Not only did they attack someone who was no threat to them. But these wannabe gangsta thugs continued beating the man when he was down, after he retreated & was yelling stop just like the self described "Gangster" Trayvon Martin did to GZ. This is some kinda hood justice code these idiots picked up being raised on gangster rap & the brainwashing effects is clear as day. It is contrary to over 600 years of self defense law in most countries of the world. Lethal force from a gun was justified to kill all 4 of those attackers.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *There should be a special prosecutor appointed to investigate this special prosecution.*
> ...






I actually PREDICTED that some mental midget lolberal(s) would make the claim that the persecution "threw" the case if Zimmerman were to get acquitted.

Snoopie (the present day equivalent of TderpM)  is so special.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys, guess what?

Zimmerman did NOT call 911.  He called the Sanford PD's non-emergency number.

Zimmerman was under the influence of powerful ADD and other drugs, that increase aggression and irratability.

Zimmerman angrily followed Martin in his car and on foot, talking to himself calling Martin an asshole and a punk.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Just remember, it aint over till the fat lady sings.
> 
> Z be wearing a bullet proof vest.
> 
> I wish he would go  to mexico.



Now Snoopie is rooting FOR murder.

What a rancid little skell she is.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



And you assholes who think that following someone in a public area is illegal or wrong

And did I mention anything about race??? Did he live there? Did he have business there going close to houses?? If he would have been going home or at a friend's house etc this would never have happened... See.. the what if game without trying to interject racial assumptions or race bair... I know you are capable of it, even if you don't want to do it

And there was no execution.. but nice try


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Hey guys, guess what?
> 
> Zimmerman did NOT call 911.  He called the Sanford PD's non-emergency number.
> 
> ...



More idiot assumptions... looks like we have another newbie troll


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Did I accuse you of it?? No...

I accused you of making asinine assumptions with no basis in evidence or fact


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 15, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Your premise is flawed.
> 
> Our legal system is based on presumption of innocence. Zimmerman's acquittal doesn't imply that the jury believes Zimmerman, only that they have doubt.



Juries never find anyone, "innocent".  Not their job.  Never has been.  

Innocent v. Not Guilty Article | Duvall Law Office, P.C. | Eugene Oregon | Criminal Defense


----------



## Erand7899 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Your opinion isn't worth much.  There are more people killed by guns in Chicago, Detroit, and Washington DC, than were ever killed by guns in the wild west.

Once you figure that out, try to accept which demographic group is causing all those deaths by guns.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

It's time for everyone to arm themselves legally.

It's your right so exercise it.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> The medical examiner was quite clear that Zimmerman's injuries were very minor and needed no stitches or bandages. I noticed he'd put two large bandages on his head the next morning for the walk through ... for drama.



You mean the Medical Examiner that never actually examined Zimmerman's injuries.  Any Physician who gives a diagnosis from photos is unprofessional.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



And Martin didn't need to attack him and repeatedly bounce Zimmerman's head off the pavement.

Simple as that.

That decision cost him his life.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Anyone trying to push this hate train down the tracks is fueled by pure emotion, having left their ability to rationally assess the situation far behind at the station.  Outside of this forum, most people I have spoken to regarding this case, mostly at work today, are truly uninformed.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Holder, Reid, the POTUS, maybe even CJ Roberts had staff watching the trial to the point where their own court reporters were taking down testimony. I'm sure they all got briefings. The problem with that is the staff member who distills all the information into a memo for the boss, is going to be a toady with an agenda or they wouldn't have the ear of their boss to begin with. I do believe I'd like to read Chief Justice Roberts daily briefings, though.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman had a right to get out of his truck.  Martin had no right to beat him to death.  If you want a law that says black people have the right to beat up non black people for getting out of their cars, pass one.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


True.

Martin didn't need to confront Zimmerman either.  He had his sizzurp ingredients (who walks in the rain just for skittles and watermelon drink?) and was unimpeded in his return to his absentee father's hookup's place.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I kind of miss her. When she was too drunk to post and let the puppy play on the computer, there was occasionally something worth reading.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



Even still, pretending like everything would be different if Martin Called the police is stupid.  Unless Martin is supposed to listen to "suggestions" and Zimmerman doesn't have to and no one expects him too.  Just Martin in this made up scenario


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



No. You did not. However, you have opted to see Zimmerman in a light that was painted for you by mere assumption by others, such as those in the press.

Yet, they had no proof of such and, to be quite frank, you have no proof of such.

Now, I don't know if he were trigger happy or not. Likewise, I don't know if he felt like a tough guy or not.

All I know is the man called 911 and gave his name and location...so I have sound reason to believe he had no intention of committing a crime that evening.

I also know he was never ordered to "NOT follow" Martin. It was suggested that "he did not need to do that"......so again, he did nothing wrong yet.

I also know that he had a broken nose...allegedly from a punch thrown at him....Martins body showed no marks of a struggle before the shot...so it seems that he was not in danger of getting pummeled....

Yet he stayed long enough to get shot.

Now...those are the facts....work with them.


----------



## Euroconservativ (Jul 15, 2013)

So many people obsessed with race and racism. Not even funny


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Zimmerman managed to stay alive for quite some time.
> 
> ...



15 Seconds is a long time in a fight.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No, I opined because I wouldn't be bragging about less than $100K in New York as some sort of proof that you haven't suffered brain damage from your long history of violence.  It might make you feel cool and tough but the rest of us are just shaking our heads in pity.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*Like so many things about Zimmerman's story..it makes very little sense.*

TM going back after GZ didn't make sense either.

You never answered, assume Trayvon was yelling for help, as he beat on GZ, that somehow makes the shooting a bad one?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

Get a firearm and protect yourself. Lots of violent nutters out there. Just look at some of these 'Protests' going on right now. It would be wise to take steps to protect yourself and your family. This is probably the worst time in our History to continue being unarmed and defenseless. Get your Conceal/Carry Permit as soon as possible. 

We're all potential victims. It's your right to own a firearm. I suggest more Americans begin exercising that right. When the SHTF Nancy Pelosi, Bloomberg, Pierce Morgan and the rest, won't be there to protect you. So i would advise not listening to them when they tell you that you shouldn't protect yourself. They're well-protected Multi-Millionaires living in secure gated communities. They're safe. But are you?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Add in, Zimmerman lied on national tv. Not a little white lie..a huge whopper.



Who does he think he is -?

Bill Clinton ?


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Zimmerman had a right to get out of his truck.  Martin had no right to beat him to death.  If you want a law that says black people have the right to beat up non black people for getting out of their cars, pass one.



beat him to death?

the medical examiner said his injuries were insignificant.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > And again, that's why no one stands up for this, because people like you won't allow anyone to freely state an opinion of this. I bet there is still a large number of people who still believe he said "coons" but you never hear from them, because they know they'll face unending denials and examination from those that just want to confuse the issue.
> ...



He admitted it himself that he assaulted an officer. 

Scribd



> I was arrested in July 2005 for assault on a law enforcement officer and resisting arrest with violence. ...



What are you going by to say also that his assault on a girlfriend was total BS? Link? His girlfriend gave court testimony that he did, and there's a video of the prosecutor detailing this:

Zimmerman's Bond Hearing Reveals He Allegedly Slapped Ex-Girlfriend, Claimed Self-Defense | Alternet



> While interviewing Zimmermans current wife, the state proscecutor read from an affidavit by the ex-girlfriend. She alleged in the sworn statement that he pushed her, then slapped her with an open hand to the mouth and asked her how it felt. She said he picked me up and threw me on the bed and then grabbed me again.



Throwing someone onto a bed means he could have just as easily thrown her on a hard floor if there hadn't been a bed nearby. Couldn't throwing someone onto a hard floor kill them and doesn't it show alone that George has or had potential to be a cold-blooded killer? It was a murder trial, and that was very pertinent to determining.



Oldstyle said:


> TRUST ME ON THIS...THE PROSECUTION LOOKED LONG AND HARD FOR JUST THAT!!!  How many people in this country could have had their prior statements examined with a magnifying glass like Zimmerman's were and come out with ZERO examples?  I'm betting that's a test that 90% of the people on this board would fail miserably.  But you STILL want to accuse Zimmerman of being a racist?



And I should take your word for it that there were no other valid examples given? I believe there were more. Just the first two is enough in most murder trials to make a jury likely to convict, unless the murder defendant had a really good defense.

If people want to continue to try to deny my right to call him a racist, I will continue to state my opinion that he is.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



Oh go fuck yourself..

With all due respect.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Go ahead.  put yourself and sunshine on it too.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Add in, Zimmerman lied on national tv. Not a little white lie..a huge whopper.
> ...



Doh.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman should have minded his own fucking business and not followed an innocent young man in a car and on foot.

He was not a cop and Neighborhood Watch aren't supposed to follow people.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had a right to get out of his truck.  Martin had no right to beat him to death.  If you want a law that says black people have the right to beat up non black people for getting out of their cars, pass one.
> ...



Insignificant because he stopped the guy from beating him any further.

Let's not assume the beating would have stopped spontaneously.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I'm really not that interested... Anybody?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Then, why did you bring it up?


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had a right to get out of his truck.  Martin had no right to beat him to death.  If you want a law that says black people have the right to beat up non black people for getting out of their cars, pass one.
> ...



The M.E. that never examined Zimmerman.  All she had was pictures, and pictures are insufficient for a diagnosis.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

Get a firearm and protect yourself and your family. Lots of angry violent nutters out there. Listen very carefully to what some of these 'Protesters' are saying. This is probably the worst time in our History to continue being unarmed and defenseless. Get your Conceal/Carry Permit as soon as possible. 

It's your Constitutional Right to own a Firearm. I suggest more Americans begin exercising that Right. Nancy Pelosi, Bloomberg, Pierce Morgan, and the rest won't be there to protect you. They won't be there if the SHTF for you. They're well-protected Multi-Millionaires living in secure gated communities. So i wouldn't be so quick to listen to them when they tell you not to protect yourself. They're safe. But are you?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 15, 2013)

60 % of why Zimmerman was found not guilty was because of lack of evidence.
 40 % of why Zimmerman was found not guilty was because of the prosecutor's star witness.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



In pity of what?

New York was a pretty tough place to grow up in the 70s until probably the mid 90s.

Most people around my age can attest to that. Although, admittedly, I probably got into "some" of those situations out of stupidity.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Nah, really?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 15, 2013)

The kid picked a fight with an armed Mexican.  His death is his own fault.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman had a right to get out of his truck.  Martin had no right to beat him to death.  If you want a law that says black people have the right to beat up non black people for getting out of their cars, pass one.
> ...



He had a broken nose. That is by no means insignificant.
The ME could not determine if the NEXT blow would have been insignificant.


Why do you ignore the POSSIBILITY that if Zimmerman had waited for a more "serious" blow, he would no longer be able to draw his gun? Perhaps he would be dead, or unconscious.....?

And if he were....do you know Trayvon Martin well enough to believe he would have stopped the pummeling of an unconscious person?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't care one way or the other. I expressed an opinion and you disputed it. It's on you.


----------



## Norman (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There was a other medical professional testifying in the trial who said that kind of brain injury could be fatal. I try to find the video...


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



In pity of a guy that is obviously overcompensating by calling someone who legally carries a firearms "pussy" and then regaling all of us with how tough you are and what a Wall Street big shot you are.

$100K in tech on Wall Street is help desk.  Someone beat about the head as much as you definitely has cognitive issues - you should get that checked out.  Someone who gets in so many fights just isn't that bright to begin with.

Now run along and fix some printers.  Real people with important jobs are waiting and they aren't paying you to post here.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

Believe me, by the time the media, the DoJ and the attorney's get  through with Zimmerman, he'll wish he had just let Martin finish him off...

Sad.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Who knows, but it's irrelevant to the law. Why didn't Martin just go into the house after GZ lost track of him? Why did TM need to instead go punch GZ in the face?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



Your ignorance of the facts in the case are showing, to the surprise of absolutely no one.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> There are two civil suits new items going on here.
> 
> The first is the Civil Rights Organization NAACP has started a petition right after the verdict
> came in on Zimmerman for Florida  wanting the Justice Department to let there be a Civil Suit against him  , insisting there was racial profiling and Martin's civil rights were violated. They have been holding peaceful protests in cities and preachers involved in the organzation are getting together to talk to at a confrence to bunch of people. Not to menton more marches scheduled.
> ...



There is also the case of Zimmerman's wife committing perjury.

No self defense there, ha, ha.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



All of the evidense and most of the expert testimony disagree with you. But then if you knew anything about the case other than what Al Sharpton tells you, you'd know that already.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUQwRXRC2Q



Oh look, it's that dipshit Derpowitz. He's already often embarrassed himself with discredited commentary about the incident with Trayvon.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> Wow. some of the comments here.
> 
> I believe the lesson from all of this, if there is any, is that if someone is following you it is wise not to turn around and attack them because they might have a gun...  Wouldn't it be so much simpler to call the cops and tell them someone's following you? Had Martin done this the PD would have linked this up and told both men to stand down and wait for their arrival...



Exactly.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You don't think so?  Call someone from Mexico a Puerto Rican and watch the fireworks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> There are two civil suits new items going on here.
> 
> The first is the Civil Rights Organization NAACP has started a petition right after the verdict
> came in on Zimmerman for Florida  wanting the Justice Department to let there be a Civil Suit against him  , insisting there was racial profiling and Martin's civil rights were violated. They have been holding peaceful protests in cities and preachers involved in the organzation are getting together to talk to at a confrence to bunch of people. Not to menton more marches scheduled.
> ...



Or they could read the laws and see that Zimmerman is immune from civil action since he was acquitted on self defense.
The only possible problem for Mr Zimmerman is Federal hate crimes bullshit and the FBI has already concluded that that isn't waranted.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I don't care one way or the other. I expressed an opinion and you disputed it. It's on you.



It was not an opinion, it was a declaration.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. some of the comments here.
> ...



No they didn't you ignorant asshat.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

Norman said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



Yeah I saw that.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> NO ONE CARES ANY LONGER.. The man had a trial by his peers and found INNOCENT. Enough already. Stop playing in to the leftist main sleaze media's love affair with race baiting.



I respectfully submit this as my rebuttle:

1. This is a discussion board and we're discussing.
2. It may not be over for GZ, the obama regime might attempt to bring charges.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Mexican vrs Puerto Rican is a difference in ethnicity, not race.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUQwRXRC2Q
> ...



Got a link on that?


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Jul 15, 2013)

If Martin had killed Zimmerman "The nothing to see here! Move along now!" rule would have applied. If a black man kills a white, that's just partial retribution for slavery, at least as far as the Left media is concerned. A few weeks back, during the Texas twenty week limit for abortion debate and the Wendy Davis filibuster of that bill, the media reps covering the brouaha were reportedly seen, when not busy filing their news reports with their parent organizations, grabbing the loud speaker microphones and actually leading the chants of "Hail Satan" to help the pro abortion protestors drown out the counter demonstrating pro life group's singing of "Amazing Grace"
The Left media has been, in essence, over the last fifty years acting the same as the urban fire department member who surreptitiously sets the local nursing home ablaze so he can be written up in the newspapers as the hero who rescued all the bedridden patients whose lives were in danger.
Al Sharpton, race pimp extraordinaire, is unique in this media equation, for Mr Sharpton learned at a very tender age that shouting "Fire!" at the top of your lungs in a crowded theater can be a very lucrative pursuit.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Trayvon martin t shirts for sale, what a shame that those who are race baiting are profiting off this death

sick world

Only  $19.95


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Trayvon martin t shirts for sale, what a shame that those who are race baiting are profiting off this death
> 
> sick world
> 
> Only  $19.95



Zimmerman has been making 70 k per month since he killed Martin.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Its a shame Martin didn't have a gun that night.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Please, If GZ didn't have an equalizer he'd have kept his "not being able to throw a punch" ass in his car.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



The African ancestry of Puerto Ricans is why Mexicans generally consider it a slur.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



If Martin called the police and then punched GZ anyway, you're right, nothing would be different.
On the other hand, if he called and they told him they were on the way, and he didn't attack GZ, he'd still be alive.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Its a shame Martin didn't have a gun that night.



How so?


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Zimmerman managed to stay alive for quite some time.
> 
> ...



When a person is getting their skull smashed into the ground, it's a bit difficult to anticipate when the cops might show up to save you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



lol, yeah like allegations of an ex-girlfriend are never exaggerated or just made up. right.

And that was why Zimmerman was arrested for Domestic Violence? OH, nope, he wasn't. Wow, talk about thin shit.

And then we have what Zimmerman ACTUALLY said about his alterc ation with that cop:
George Zimmerman arrested for assaulting officer, charges dropped - National US Headlines | Examiner.com



> I was arrested in July of 2005 for assault on a law enforcement officer and resisting arrest with violence. Both charges were immediately dropped to resisting arrest without violence, and then dropped all together.
> 
> I was in an altercation with an undercover officer that was taking part in an ATF sting for underage drinking in UCF. He never told me he was an officer and assaulted me first. Shortly after that, in September 2005, the same unit was conducting a sting at UCF and an officer was killed by an OPD officer because he discharged his weapon and did not identify himself.



You Zimmerman lynch gangers trot out all this irrelevant old bullshit; accusations as though proven, statements taken out of context, casting a short time following someone as though it were a criminal act, etc.

Why don't you fools ever talk about how GZ wen protesting to get an officer investigated for excessive force on a black homeless man? Because it doesn't fit your 'narative'?

Why don't you talk about how he tutored kids in his neighborhood, including two black girls shortly prior to the assault by Zimmerman?

The bigger answer is that you don't want the facts because you don't give a shit about being fair to a man who is being prosecuted for defending himself against an assault by a much bigger 17 y.o. young man, because why? You sucking up to some lefty girlfriend or boyfriend? You getting paid to post your bullshit? Why do you jump on the bandwagon to pile more shit on GZ when he has been already piled on by millions of race baiting assholes for the past year?


----------



## ducks102 (Jul 15, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not.
> ...



he was so hurt that he  did not even go to a  hospital and he just got a band aid and went home lol

I've seen more cuts of 5 year olds falling off a jungle gym. 

The only facts we know is that he profiled martin and followed him which instigated the situation.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Pious illogical White Guilt and African American Racism. I think that answers your questions.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Not saying you are a liar, but that is bullshit. Some PRs have African ancestry, but so do some Mexicans, and some white Americans. Hell, I have African ancestry, from the Berber tribe in NW Africa, via Spain.

So fucking what?

The Hispanic culture has never placed much importance on race. 

That is a NW European obsession that Catholic Mediterranean countries never cared much for because they got slammed by that shit about as much as the North Africans were.

The closest thing I have ever heard approaching racism by Hispanics is a general disdain for Mestizos, and most of them are Mexican and even they are considered white by most racial theorists.

IMO, it is all bullshit anyway. Race is an artificial social construct that has very little to do with biology.


----------



## Norman (Jul 15, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The only facts we both know is that you didn't watch the trial.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Being ARRESTED for assaulting a cop is *not* the same thing as "admitting" that you hit the cop.  He specifically denied it, in fact.

lolberals are willfully ignorant when they choose to be.

There is zero evidence to support the "opinion" that GZ is or was a racist.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2013)

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


Sure he did. When asked if he was following Martin he said yes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



But he was lighter than a paper bag, so he HAS to be a racist.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 15, 2013)

Yurt said:


> marc:
> 
> four black guys beat the shit out of a white guy then shoved him to his death into oncoming traffic
> 
> ...



as i predicted, marc did not answer


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> lol, yeah like allegations of an ex-girlfriend are never exaggerated or just made up. right.
> 
> And that was why Zimmerman was arrested for Domestic Violence? OH, nope, he wasn't. Wow, talk about thin shit.
> 
> ...



But they're not BS like has been said.

Why would his girlfriend lie to the court in a murder trial?

And anyone that's assaulted a cop, always has a good explanation for it.



JimBowie1958 said:


> You Zimmerman lynch gangers trot out all this irrelevant old bullshit; accusations as though proven, statements taken out of context, casting a short time following someone as though it were a criminal act, etc.
> 
> Why don't you fools ever talk about how GZ wen protesting to get an officer investigated for excessive force on a black homeless man? Because it doesn't fit your 'narative'?



Sounds like he was still in denial of his assault on the officer.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

The Martins had better read the statutes very carefully before they proceed with any civil action.

The 2012 Florida Statutes

Title XLVI CRIMES Chapter 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE

776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.&#8212; (1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force, unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term &#8220;criminal prosecution&#8221; includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant. (2)&#8195;A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful. (3)&#8195;*The court shall award reasonable attorney&#8217;s fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection (1).* History.&#8212;s. 4, ch. 2005-27.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It was not an all white jury.


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Profiling was not proven in court nor in the FBI investigation.

But don't let facts get in the way of your dissatisfaction with a verdict.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon martin t shirts for sale, what a shame that those who are race baiting are profiting off this death
> ...



Incorrect.  His irrevocable trust which is not subject to the wrongful death claims has.  Big difference.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Yeah that's what I said.

If Zim didn't pursue he'd still be alive
IF Martiin didn't get the best of him he'd still be alive
If this was 2 years ago he'd still be alive...if if if if ifififififif


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Or you can buy a hoody.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



And the prosecution had as much say in who was selected for the jury as the defense had.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 15, 2013)

asterism said:


> ducks102 said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


 
Profiling by private citizens isn't illegal.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, yeah like allegations of an ex-girlfriend are never exaggerated or just made up. right.
> ...



In Florida assaulting a cop could be "I am going to get you".
Assault is NOT using any force most all the time.
That would be battery.
And in most all the cases I have worked on the last 34 years as a private detective involving alleged assault on a police officer there WAS NO OTHER EVIDENCE other than the police testimony and almost every time "the video was not on" or "the microphone was not working". 
And you fall for that every time don't you?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, yeah like allegations of an ex-girlfriend are never exaggerated or just made up. right.
> ...



Are you serious? First, it was his EX girlfriend, and Ex-girlfriends/boyfriends often lie about their exes out of anger, jealousy, revenge, feeling abandoned, etc. Good fucking greif, you cannot be this ignorant.



QuickHitCurepon said:


> And anyone that's assaulted a cop, always has a good explanation for it.



lolol, now no cop has ever busted someone out of spite? IF GZ actually did assault a cop for no reason, you think they wouldn't CHARGE him with a crime and take it to court?

roflmao



QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > You Zimmerman lynch gangers trot out all this irrelevant old bullshit; accusations as though proven, statements taken out of context, casting a short time following someone as though it were a criminal act, etc.
> ...



By 'in denial' you mean he asserted he was innocent because the officer failed to identify himself as an officer, and the cop started the altercation?

What kind of fucking pussy are you? If a guy strikes you, you have every right to hit the fucker back. If the guy you hit back is a cop, then its HIS bad, not yours since the cop should have IDed himself.

Fuck, you cant be that stupid; sounds like you're another libtard troll.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, yeah like allegations of an ex-girlfriend are never exaggerated or just made up. right.
> ...



What gets me now, is why this is relevant anymore. This had no bearing on the verdict, so why does it have so much bearing on you?

You need to know the difference between charges and convictions, Quick.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> But if Zimmerman had not had a gun that night... it's pretty clear Trayvon would have been found guilty of assault, and possibly murder.



Or maybe not.  If Zimmerman had not had a gun, then maybe Trayvon would have had a chance to tell his version of events.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to continue to try to deny my right to call him a racist, I will continue to state my opinion that he is.
> ...



So essentially you're saying the policeman lied.

If you want to characterize it as evidence then no, there is ample evidence he's a racist.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> There are two civil suits new items going on here.



Incorrect.



horselightning said:


> The first is the Civil Rights Organization NAACP has started a petition right after the verdict came in on Zimmerman for Florida  wanting the Justice Department to let there be a Civil Suit against him  , insisting there was racial profiling and Martin's civil rights were violated. They have been holding peaceful protests in cities and preachers involved in the organzation are getting together to talk to at a confrence to bunch of people. Not to menton more marches scheduled.



That is not a "civil suit", it is a criminal action based upon violation of civil rights.  I repeat, it is not a civil action.  The odds of that occuring are infinitesimally small.  Most knowledeable legal commentators share the view that this will not occur.



horselightning said:


> The second is The Martin's ,Trayvon's parents , families lawyer has told the press separately that they are considering a civil suit in the wrong full death of their son in a different jurisdiciction of were the Zimmerman Trial was just at. According to the their lawyer they had made no response to what the NAACP is doing as of yet. They have two years two file the suit before time runs out.



It is called a wrongful death action, not a wrong full death action.  This indeed is a civil action and I expect that ther Martin's will file such an action. 



horselightning said:


> Sounds like two different civil suits might be filed here according to the press.  Or they could come together in one. To early to tell.



Sounds like one civil lawsuit and one wishful thinking criminal action to me. They ca not be joined in a single action under any circumstances.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's the actual report:



> From the Orange County, FL Circuit Court Clerk of the Court Records page: [link to myclerk.myorangeclerk.com]
> Record Count: 4
> Search By: Party Exact Name: on Party Search Mode: Name Last Name: Zimmerman First Name: George Case Status: Closed Date Filed On or After: 01/01/2005 Date Filed On or Before: 01/01/2006 Sort By: Filed Date
> Case Number Citation Number Style/Defendant Info Filed/Location/Judicial Officer Type/Status Charge(s)
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It's relevant because that's what we're discussing idiot.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Note the words "closed" and "charged"

Please read.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No it isn't. Do the words "not guilty" mean anything?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's the BEST explanation for the acquittal of George Zimmerman:

Actual innocence.

You could say "reasonable doubt" or "justification."  But those amount to the same thing.  George Zimmerman was FOUND to be "not guilty" BECAUSE --

he WAS actually innocent.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No.  I am saying the cop was undercover and you can't be guilty of punching a cop (where  the crime is punching a cop not just any old individual) if you don't know he IS a cop.

And the charges were never proved, so you have nothing to show otherwise.

Simple easy straightforward facts and logic confuse you.  You poor thing.

And there is no "ample" evidence that GZ is or was racist, quickmiss.  Indeed, there's no evidence of that at all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, yeah like allegations of an ex-girlfriend are never exaggerated or just made up. right.
> ...



When did George's ex girlfriend testify during his murder trial? I seem to have missed that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



The cop was an undercover ATF officer, he never told Zimmerman who he was. Therefore since the cop never made his identity known, he could not be charged with assaulting a police officer. The records bear that out.






http://www.scribd.com/doc/102462493/zimmerman-documents-6th-supp-r-8-9-12


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> Please, If GZ didn't have an equalizer he'd have kept his "not being able to throw a punch" ass in his car.



Complete assumption.. as neighborhood watches do observe, follow, etc even without guns


----------



## asterism (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



While I agree with your perspective on race, I'm still saying that it would not be a good idea to call a Mexican a Puerto Rican.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Your assumptions, troll, are not facts

Crawl back under your rock


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 15, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.
> 
> That means they decided that Trayvon had done something that constituted an immediate and possibly deadly threat to Zimmerman. That act was probably, going after Zimmerman (who was following him but not stalking or attacking him), grabbing or jumping on him, knocking him down, and bashing his head multiple times into the concrete sidewalk with his fists. Slamming GZ's head repeatedly into the concrete that way could conceivably crack his skull, which could kill him. Zimmerman shot Trayvon before that could happen... but what if Zimmerman hadn't had a gun?
> 
> ...



If Zimmerman had not had a gun, there would have not been an altercation.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUQwRXRC2Q
> ...



He's discredited but your youtube voice analysis is legit?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > But they're not BS like has been said.
> ...



It was a murder trial. No let's give GZ special protection and insulation from being in the group of those who have gone on trial for murder and say that we should never have considered them to be potentially violent at their trials. What kind of nonsense is that?

So let's decide in the future which murder defendants should be scrutinized and which ones should not be. It's ludicrous.



JimBowie1958 said:


> lolol, now no cop has ever busted someone out of spite? IF GZ actually did assault a cop for no reason, you think they wouldn't CHARGE him with a crime and take it to court?
> 
> roflmao



GZ's father was a judge. Wouldn't you love to have a father like that?

George Zimmerman, Son of a Retired Judge, Has 3 Closed Arrests



> *George Zimmerman, Son of a Retired Judge, Has 3 Closed Arrests*
> 
> Did George Zimmerman have help from his father, a retired judge, in clearing his name in three separate arrests?
> 
> ...





JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like he was still in denial of his assault on the officer.
> ...



Again, we you are taking GZ's word as gospel. It is more likely the cop arrested him on felony assault on a police officer for a good reason. Since it didn't go to trial and his dad got him off, we'll never know.



JimBowie1958 said:


> What kind of fucking pussy are you? If a guy strikes you, you have every right to hit the fucker back.



Duh.



JimBowie1958 said:


> Fuck, you cant be that stupid; sounds like you're another libtard troll.



I'm a conservative, and it makes sense to safeguard our process and trials of accused murderers.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Not real big on specificity, are you Snook?  Nor logic or reason for that matter.

Ah well, enjoy that bowl of paint chips and vodka...


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.
> ...



Again.. another completely unsubstantiated assumption


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



And you keep on drinking that leaded water.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

The assault on an officer was dropped to a misdemeanor because he didn't identify himself as a police officer. He plead to judicial diversion and the charge was dropped. Happens everyday. If daddy got him off there would be no record of it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I have looked through many videos of Dershowitz on youtube, but they are all about his tirades against Angela Corey. His failed statements that came before the indictment don't appear to still be posted there, but I'm still looking.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Stop. A lot of "common sense" conservatives like you turn out to be liberals instead. Are you really gonna sit there and pull the wool over our eyes like that? Duh. Winning!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Lead Cop Told FBI Zimmerman Was Not A Racist | The Smoking Gun


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...





Excellent comeback were we fourth graders on the schoolyard playground...

Now, will you answer the question or not; are you suggesting one should not be able to defend themselves if they believe they're about to be killed?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> The assault on an officer was dropped to a misdemeanor because he didn't identify himself as a police officer. He plead to judicial diversion and the charge was dropped. Happens everyday. If daddy got him off there would be no record of it.



I only have GZ's and your word for that. Show me a report that plainly states that was the reason it was dropped.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Yes, we played touch football at recess.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > The assault on an officer was dropped to a misdemeanor because he didn't identify himself as a police officer. He plead to judicial diversion and the charge was dropped. Happens everyday. If daddy got him off there would be no record of it.
> ...



I just posted it you ignoramus. Can you not read?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He said there wasn't enough evidence to convict and shouldn't be brought to trial. Turns out he was right all along! You keep searching though.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



And you keep avoiding questions.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



^  translation:  No.  It will NOT answer the question.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm a conservative, and it makes sense to safeguard our process and trials of accused murderers.*
> ...



I have been a very active conservative since 1987.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



And we're wasting our time with this guy, why?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Here's the actual report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go Quick. May need some reading comprehension though. Take your time.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And there you have it folks.  The village idiots around here throw out hyperbole, such as it's "open season on black boys".  I ask a reasonable follow up question:  Are you suggesting one should not be able to defend themselves if they believe they're about to be killed?

Their comeback?  Childish name calling.

Thanks for making the point Snook.  You're quite the debater...


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Alan Dershowitz, Harvard Constituional Law Professor, former National Board Member of the ACLU and famed appelate attorney opined that Corey overcharged GZ by bringing a 2nd degree murder charge against him.  Most legal commentators agreed and he was vindicated by the Not Guilty verdict.  Dershowitz went further and opined that Corey breached her ethical responsibilities based upon political pressures in charging GZ and should be disciplined.  Most legal commentators kept their mouth shut on this assertion because it is a common failing of prosecutors to overcharge even though it is clearly a violation of ethical responsibilities.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Switch parties, we don't want you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I don't believe you. Take that as you will. I think you are a habitual liar personally. The way you deny reality, only a liberal is capable of such tomfoolery.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You posted a bunch of crap too. Give the exact quote or highlight where it was admittedly shown the police officer didn't identify himself.


----------



## Surfer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so sick of the Zimmerman/Martin story I could puke. Blacks and hispanics kill each other almost every day and ALL WEEKEND in Chicago. Not a word about them. Stupid media...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Surfer said:


> I'm so sick of the Zimmerman/Martin story I could puke. Blacks and hispanics kill each other almost every day and ALL WEEKEND in Chicago. Not a word about them. Stupid media...



Of course, you make yourself sicker by commenting here. And the janitor's on vacation, please try to contain yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Does the term "undercover" mean anything?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I have been taking a break from politics for a year now and haven't really gotten back into regularly posting as a conservative, but thank you for judging me on a record that doesn't exist here at USMB.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you can't judge someone like you, who can we judge? Sound familiar?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



There could have been many scenarios. Post the the proof or GTFO.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 15, 2013)

The prosecution should be investigated by the DOJ.


Dershowitz: 'Prosecutorial Tyrant' Violated Zimmerman's Rights


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Please, If GZ didn't have an equalizer he'd have kept his "not being able to throw a punch" ass in his car.
> ...



Nah, according to his trainer's testimony he couldn't even throw a punch.  Without his gun  a puss-wah like that wouldn't leave his car.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, I've been around people like you before. I know their tendencies like the back of my hand. A lot of Reagan Era Republicans were more liberal in that day and age. You fit that bill perfectly. 

So, it isn't a judgement. It's an observation.


----------



## Surfer (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Of course, you make yourself sicker by commenting here. And the janitor's on vacation, please try to contain yourself.



LOL. I'm just TIRED of it. Online, on the news, people talking about it... What about the 20 blacks/hispanics shot/killed over the weekend in Chicago? Hmm? Why doesn't Obama tell THEM to knock it off?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 15, 2013)

The prosecution should be investigated by the DOJ

Dershowitz: 'Prosecutorial Tyrant' Violated Zimmerman's Rights


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's retarded to deny what party affiliation someone says he has especially when he says he has had it for 16 years. Unless you have a lot of ammunition to back it up.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Post proof, other than youtube voice recording that can't be authenticated, to prove that GZ is a racist or GTFO.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 15, 2013)

The prosecution should be investigated by the DOJ

Dershowitz: 'Prosecutorial Tyrant' Violated Zimmerman's Rights


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Surfer said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, you make yourself sicker by commenting here. And the janitor's on vacation, please try to contain yourself.
> ...



I agree with you. People have selective vision.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It's retarded to assert someone is racist especially when he has shown acts to prove he is not. Unless you have a lot of ammunition to back it up.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.
> 
> That means they decided that Trayvon had done something that constituted an immediate and possibly deadly threat to Zimmerman. That act was probably, going after Zimmerman (who was following him but not stalking or attacking him), grabbing or jumping on him, knocking him down, and bashing his head multiple times into the concrete sidewalk with his fists. Slamming GZ's head repeatedly into the concrete that way could conceivably crack his skull, which could kill him. Zimmerman shot Trayvon before that could happen... but what if Zimmerman hadn't had a gun?
> 
> ...



IMO, Zimmerman would not have gotten out of his car to follow if he didn't have a gun.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Now your math is all wrong. 1987 was 26 years ago. I know because I was born in 1987. Now are you lying? Because if you are, you need to make a swift recovery, or make way out of this thread.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Does not prove your assumption

Again... people on neighborhood watches do observe, follow etc without guns.. and yes, without having the ability to throw a punch

But hey.. baseless assumptions are about all you got to keep painting the picture you want painted


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 15, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Following someone is not a crime unless you have intent to do them harm.  Assuming Martin was on top of Zimmerman and was beating on him, how long was Zimmerman supposed to wait until he used lethal force?  Should he have waited until he was almost unconscious?  What if Trayvon took the gun from him first and killed him?  Then when should Zimmerman have decided to use lethal force?  

Remember one important fact here, and I believe this is very important in the big picture of things.  Zimmerman only fired one shot.  Granted that was all he needed, but he didn't necessarily know that.  He didn't fire off two, three shots or more.  He fired one to stop Trayvon from beating on him.  If he felt his life was in danger, he had a right to do that.  

Let me make one thing clear.  I'm not a big fan or supporter of Zimmerman.  He should not have chosen to follow Martin, but because he did does not mean he should be convicted of murder when it is quite apparent that he was defending himself.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

bodecea said:


> IMO, Zimmerman would not have gotten out of his car to follow if he didn't have a gun.



IMO GZ got out of the car without even thinking if he was armed or not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I have been taking a break from politics for a year now and haven't really got back into regularly posting as a conservative, but thank you for judging me on a record that doesn't exist here at USMG.
> ...



No, I have gone from being staunchly conservative to identifying some areas where Democrats are right also.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I was on the phone with a friend and got distracted. Yes, 26 years.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview

Rachel Jeantel, the media-shy, yet remarkably colorful witness in the George Zimmerman trial, is back.

Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview | TheBlaze.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Post proof you don't have a statue of George Zimmerman on your nightstand.


----------



## bendog (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, Zimmerman would not have gotten out of his car to follow if he didn't have a gun.
> ...



Nobody gets out of a car carrying a pistol without thinking "I got a pistol in my pocket," regardless of their reason to get out of the car.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 15, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.
> ...



You may be right on that.  But this brings up an interesting point.  Since Zimmerman had a gun on him, why would he initiated a brawl with Martin?  It doesn't make sense.  Logically he might have questioned him and asked him what he was doing while keeping his distance.  On the other hand, the idea that Zimmerman lost him and was walking back to his car and then Martin jumped him, that sounds very possible, especially after hearing that Martin thought Zimmerman was a "creepy ass cracker".  Do not kid yourself into thinking Martin was this nice little kid who never had been in trouble before.  He was not this great kid everyone is trying to make him out to be.  He was trouble, and I think we need to take that into account when considering what might have actaully happened that night.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



It is my opinion.  Can't be proven one way or the other.  Neither can the premise that Martin would have killed Zimmerman.  I mean if Zimmerman is to believe that the teenager had smashed his head multiple times against concrete, beat him with his fists, yet caused so little actual damage to Zimmerman, so he wasn't a fighter either.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 15, 2013)

bendog said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I agree with that, but here is something else to think about.  If you know you are carrying a gun, why would you initiate a physical confrontation where you know you may well lose your advantage?  You dont'.  You keep your distance because the gun is your safety net.  You don't allow the other person to get near you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

> Florida prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda had "prayed that [George Zimmerman] would have the courage to take the stand," he told ABC News in an exclusive interview Sunday, adding that Zimmerman's "inconsistent statements" would have made him the prosecution's star witness.


 --  George Zimmerman Prosecutor 'Prayed' for Him to Testify - ABC News

^ 

Instead of "praying," Bernie MIGHT have considered a pretty ancient "trial technique:"  that is, NOT putting on the defense case FOR the defendant.

Had Bernie elected NOT to put Zimmerman's words (like the interview with Hannity) into evidence, then perhaps GZ and his lawyers would have had some reason for GZ to testify.

Instead, Bernie played the role of amateur hack, and went about things bass ackwards.

But now he is whining.  True class.  True professional.  Not.

 He should simply say (whether he means it or not is irrelevant):  "the jury has spoken and the State accepts their verdict."  Then he should totally stfu.


----------



## Surfer (Jul 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I agree with you. People have selective vision.



Yeah. The news has changed for about a minute about 41 getting some kind of service award. He doesn't look so good. Kind of in a daze...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

How about we go with the actual wording and intent of the Fifth Amendment?



> The Fifth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution provides, "No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a grand jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the militia, when in actual service in time of war or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation."
> 
> The clauses incorporated within the Fifth Amendment outline basic constitutional limits on police procedure. The Framers derived the Grand Juries Clause and the Due Process Clause from the Magna Carta, dating back to 1215. Scholars consider the Fifth Amendment as capable of breaking down into the following five distinct constitutional rights: grand juries for capital crimes, a prohibition on double jeopardy, a prohibition against required self-incrimination, a guarantee that all criminal defendants will have a fair trial, and a promise that the government will not seize private property without paying market value. While the Fifth Amendment originally only applied to federal courts, the U.S. Supreme Court has interpreted the Fifth Amendment's provisions as now applying to the states through the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment.
> Fifth Amendment | LII / Legal Information Institute



The trial that just concluded however was to determine beyond a reasonable doubt whether George Zimmerman was guilty of murder or manslaughter.

If the federal government presses charges, it won't even mention murder or manslaughter but will go after Zimmerman for violation of Trayvon Martin's civil rights.  A whole different thing.  A whole different charge.  But it includes penalities that could be as severe or even more severe than the Florida indictment if Zimmerman is judged guilty.  And it is how the federal government will get around the double jeopardy rule.

Folks, when you have a thoroughly corrupt, self serving, and ambitious government, and they want to get somebody, they are going to get him if they can find any way to do it.  This isn't over for Zimmerman yet.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Young black men are far more likely to be maliciously prosecuted like GZ in the legal justice system than they are being shot by a white Hispanic neighborhood watchman.



If young black men are accused of killing someone they SHOULD be maliciously prosecuted like GZ and so should anyone else including women and white men!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



1) Then state it as opinion and not fact
2) The basis of self defense is not WOULD HAVE KILLED... but nice try
3) Broken nose, lacerations, and bumps on the head are not 'little damage'....
4) You just want to keep painting the picture you want painted


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's retarded to try to make an accused murderer into a god.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman is an insecure little child, who carries a gun to feel strong and badass.

He would have minded his own damn business if he wasn't packing that night.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 15, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Zimmerman is an insecure little child, who carries a gun to feel strong and badass.
> 
> He would have minded his own damn business if he wasn't packing that night.



Wow.. you are quite full of yourself with even more posting like your opinion is indeed fact

Welcome newbie troll


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's a brilliant idea, when Republicans put up a lousy candidate like Romney, arguably to intentionally throw the election, and when Republicans don't have a clue as who could possibly be the next good leader of the party and when they need all the help they can get.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks to obama for proving me right. It is all about guns. Obama pounded on gun violence in his speech about the Zimmerman trial.

Just like that disgusting piece of shit to use this as an opportunity to try to take guns away from Americans.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It's retarded to vilify an exonerated man into Satan!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



She did the best that she could, and it's 20/20 hindsight capitalization to go on about it.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > And what part of "self defense" did you not hear in the three weeks of the Zimmerman trial? This case wasn't about Stand Your Ground.
> ...





No, she wasn't standing her ground.  

She was in her ex's home, where she went in spite of a restraining order.  Then she went outside to get a gun, and came back in.  

THEN, after she got out on bond for that shooting, she violated a court order and went over to her ex's house and punched him in the eye.  It was this incident which prevented her from getting probation.  After that she had a chance at a three-year sentence, which would only have been a year and a half more after accounting for time served, and she turned that down.




iiuc


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



She violated an American citizen's constitutional rights. It's appropriate to comment on it until she is brought to account for her actions.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Is this another one of those "Wouldn't you agree" moments? Wouldn't you agree the world is going screaming to hell in a handbasket?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Only if it's done consistently, which is isn't. I'd like to see half the prosecutors in the U.S. brought to justice.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry.  Zimmerman's days are numbered.  Justice will be served.  It's called karma.
> ...



How disappointing.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

As far as The NAACP, Obama is not going to help them. They were pleading to him as well to start a civil action.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So, are you advocating letting this one slide, because they all do it?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon martin t shirts for sale, what a shame that those who are race baiting are profiting off this death
> ...



And you've been making no cents.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 15, 2013)

Word has reached us that the persecution team in the George Zimmerman trial relied heavily on an Asiana pilot as their legal advisor.  He has been identified as Captain Sum Ting Wong.  Co pilot Ho Lee Fuk assisted the Captain.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkJdrrOnYyA]TV Station Makes Error, Reads 4 Wrong Names Of Asiana Crash Pilots 'Sum Ting Wong' And 'Ho Lee Fuk' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



No I said Derpowitz is showboating and capitalizing on this instance to try to make himself look good.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Yeah, but how common is that? Practically nil!


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 15, 2013)

bodecea said:


> IMO, Zimmerman would not have gotten out of his car to follow if he didn't have a gun.



Is getting out of a car a crime?  When you get out of your car, are you inviting someone to attack you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

I decided I'm not moving.  I'm staying in the state with SYG and enough logic people to call foul and self defense when that's what it is.

And Z is getting his gun back.  hardy har har har.

George Zimmerman to get his gun back; his lawyer says he'll need it - Washington Times


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Someone has to say it. They won't exactly listen to me. There is at least a conversation when it comes from a respected constitutional lawyer. I would agree he has an extra hard on for her, since she called Harvard to try to have him disciplined for speaking his opinion.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 15, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> If Zimmerman had not had a gun, there would have not been an altercation.



Prove it.  After all, apparently Martin didn't know that Zimmerman was armed, so he behaved as if Zimmerman was unarmed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > There are two civil suits new items going on here.
> ...



How would a civil suit get around the Florida immunity statute?



> 776.032&#8195;Immunity from criminal prosecution and civil action for justifiable use of force.
> (1)&#8195;A person who uses force as permitted in s. 776.012, s. 776.013, or s. 776.031 *is justified in using such force and is immune from criminal prosecution and civil action for the use of such force,* unless the person against whom force was used is a law enforcement officer, as defined in s. 943.10(14), who was acting in the performance of his or her official duties and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law or the person using force knew or reasonably should have known that the person was a law enforcement officer. As used in this subsection, the term criminal prosecution includes arresting, detaining in custody, and charging or prosecuting the defendant.
> (2)&#8195;A law enforcement agency may use standard procedures for investigating the use of force as described in subsection (1), but the agency may not arrest the person for using force unless it determines that there is probable cause that the force that was used was unlawful.
> (3)&#8195;The court shall award reasonable attorneys fees, court costs, compensation for loss of income, and all expenses incurred by the defendant in defense of any civil action brought by a plaintiff if the court finds that the defendant is immune from prosecution as provided in subsection (1).


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

paulitician said:


> And African Americans should consider no longer using the term "Cracker." It is demeaning and racist. It's time to quit trying to spin it otherwise. Maybe this thing was all about racism. If so, it was proven it was expressed by Trayvon. But that's not to say Zimmerman wasn't racist himself. I just didn't see that proven in the trial. People need to strive to be better people. They have to let go of their hate & bigotry. And that goes for all races.



The crackers can always shoot them if they use the word, cracker.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



And how will that bring reform against all prosecutors who routinely manipulate evidence and testimony?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Only 20% of murders are committed by strangers.  That's what I meant when I misspoke.

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/mf.pdf


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Nobody saying anything will help?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 15, 2013)

bendog said:


> Nobody gets out of a car carrying a pistol without thinking "I got a pistol in my pocket," regardless of their reason to get out of the car.



Really?  People who carry regularly sometimes forget they are carrying.  Think about how many stories you hear about people trying to carry a firearm on an airplane because they forgot they were armed.

Guns take flight: More airline passengers are armed and forgetful - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



if they can be responsible gun owners, yes.    but if trayvon accosted Zimmerman with a gun, he would be just as guilty as he has for attacking him with his fists.  


where the real irony lies is how all of a sudden anti gun loons want blacks to arm.  there is no limit to you hypocrisy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yes, half-ass attempts always hurt the cause.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> The Martins had better read the statutes very carefully before they proceed with any civil action.
> 
> The 2012 Florida Statutes
> 
> ...


Zimmerman would be forced to testify in a civil case.  There is not reasonable doubt clause in a civil proceeding.

BTW, Zimmerman will e forced to testify in his suit against nbc.  I would love to see him testify under oath.  He would wind up like his wife.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > And he will not be the last.
> ...



Who told you that?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

So you can't defend yourself from a thug anymore?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I would say that saying it for the last year is not half-ass. That along with Zimmerman's attorneys seeking sanctions and hearings is a pretty good start. However, no one will know or see that because they are caught in the GZ is a racist and lets get him movement.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > The Martins had better read the statutes very carefully before they proceed with any civil action.
> ...



Did you read the statute? There will be no civil suit for him to testify to. If a suit is filed, there would be a pretrial hearing where that would clearly establish immunity under 776.032. The hearing judge would then award Mr. Zimmerman all costs incurred for his civil defense. I'm sure West and O'Mara would love to have a suit filed.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Zimmerman files a lawsuit with the Court claiming he has suffered damages of "emotional distress" from an edited 911 tape that he claims made him him look racist -- but at the same time -- Zimmerman gives the Court his own edited version of same 911 tape by cutting out his own comment: "F'cking Coons"
> >
> > Daily Kos: #Zimmerman Edits out "F'cking Coon" from 911 Tape He Filed with Court in lawsuit against NBC
> > ... wow! ... Just wow!
> ...



Amazing. It's a pity the prosecution didn't play that tape in court. I'm beginning to think it was a rigged trial. It is clear as a day that he said coon, not punk or cold. But this is his way of not having to address his comment during the lawsuit trial against NBC.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2013)

The White House and Eric Holder don't like the verdict and they're investigating to see if they can bring federal charges against Zimmerman. 

They don't want to pursue charges against blacks, but they do want to pursue charges against someone they consider to be white. 



Guess the President and the Department of Justice don't believe in equal justice for everyone.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It's the exact wrong case to do it in and is merely a ploy.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> How would a civil suit get around the Florida immunity statute?



That only comes into play if GZ establishes by a preponderance of the evidence that it was self defense. .. which is exactly why M O'M did not seek a pretrial immunity hearing.  The burden of proof would be identical and it would then be possible to use a denial of immunity as "collateral estoppel" against GZ by the Martins.

As it stands now the Martin's are not bound by either "res judicata" (aka "claim preclusion") or "collateral estoppel" (aka "issue preclusion").. as the issue in the criminal matter was whether the state had proved beyond a reasonable doubt that it was not self defense.  The issue for GZ in a civil case will be for him to prove by a preponderance of the evidence that it was self defense... A completely different issue.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Disagree.


----------



## Misty (Jul 15, 2013)

Misty said:


> I think the defense thought women would be dumb and emotional. It's obvious Jesse Jackson thinks women are not capable jurors.



I need to correct this post of mine. 

I meant the PROSECUTION thought women would be dumb and emotional. 

Sorry very big difference.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

This is your CHILD...A thug.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 15, 2013)

M14 Shooter said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



I don't understand. What is there to respond to? Again, you don't want to carry - don't. My "reasoning" is simple: Semper Paratus


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 15, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Not you - Freewill.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

Doesn't seem that Erick the fuck holder believes I have the right to defend myself.

This is dog shit.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



You thought it was fact and not an opinion?

The OP not a fucking court case.

He was a pussy with a gun, he shot a kid.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 15, 2013)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



I don't think they would...possibly   Not ALL blacks are racist...I watched a special on this that had a mix of whites and blacks and the majority of the blacks were coming out AGAINST this trial and were saying how racist it is!  They were coming out against Obama for his statement, and against the people screaming for revenge.  JoeB is just saying that black women are too stupid to think for themselves and come up with an accurate decision.

Besides....wasn't one juror said to be black and/or hispanic?  Sounds like that person was dark skinned either way....they weren't ALL white.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

hunarcy said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman had not had a gun, there would have not been an altercation.
> ...



Well that is one side of the story.  We'll never know the other side of the story because the only witness to that side was silenced forever.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 15, 2013)

Crackerjaxon said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...



JoeB just has a hatred for women it sounds like....and he thinks black women are too stupid to do what is right.  There are MANY blacks out there condemning the racists for what they're doing over this....it's an embarassment to them.  The racists just don't know any better and are looking more foolish by the minute.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 15, 2013)

Jury as determiner of fact found Trayvon tried to kill or gravely injure Zim.

At that point it is BANG!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

0bama has now uninvolved himself:



> WASHINGTON &#8212; The White House says President Barack Obama won't involve himself in decisions by the Justice Department on whether to pursue civil rights charges against George Zimmerman in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.
> 
> White House spokesman Jay Carney says it would be inappropriate for Obama to express an opinion on how the department deals with Zimmerman after the neighborhood watch volunteer's acquittal in the shooting of the unarmed 17-year-old last year.



Obama Won't Press Justice Department On George Zimmerman Case: White House


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Crackerjaxon said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



JoeB is black.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Zimmerman files a lawsuit with the Court claiming he has suffered damages of "emotional distress" from an edited 911 tape that he claims made him him look racist -- but at the same time -- Zimmerman gives the Court his own edited version of same 911 tape by cutting out his own comment: "F'cking Coons"
> >
> > Daily Kos: #Zimmerman Edits out "F'cking Coon" from 911 Tape He Filed with Court in lawsuit against NBC
> > ... wow! ... Just wow!
> ...



Never happened....  been debunked for quite a while there LieSeeker.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Jury as determiner of fact found Trayvon tried to kill or gravely injure Zim.
> 
> At that point it is BANG!



Nope.  They found it reasonable that GZ(the pussy that he is) felt that he was in danger of serious bodily harm.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



https://www.google.com/search?q=min...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

The evidence was not there to convict Zimmerman.  The black supremacists wanted a lynching.  But the judge can overturn a guilty verdict if the jury has convicted without sufficient evidence.



> In the U. S., a court may overturn a jury verdict of "Guilty" and enter a judgment of acquittal or order a new trial in a criminal case. The basis for such action includes situation where the jury has brough in a verdict that is not supported by the evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. This may happen where a jury is prejudiced against a defendant or makes a mistake in its fact finding or application of the law to the fact after the court jury instruction.
> 
> United States Federal Rule of Criminal Procedure 29 states:
> 
> ...



Can a trial court judge overturn a guilty jury verdict

The evidence was simply not there to convict.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



That unfortunately is a possible, yet unintended, consequence of physically attacking people.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Jury as determiner of fact found Trayvon tried to kill or gravely injure Zim.
> ...



Ironside, the jury's finding he was in reasonable danger of great bodily harm was precipitated by what event ?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I believe that is what went wrong in the Casey Anthony case.  It was the prosecutor's last case.  He wanted to go out with a bang.  He did, but not the kind he wanted.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

* TM was in a place where he had a right to be. He could have certainly put the SYG law to the test of applicability by shooting his perceived stalker!*



			
				Toddsterpatriot said:
			
		

> Only if the "stalker" attacked TM. He didn't.



It is reasonable to conclude that TM thought an attack was imminent. He did NOT have to wait for Z to literally attack him...that would be unwise, even for a teenager!

*Well, thanks for making my point. GZ engaged in a course of conduct directed at Martin causing emotional distress ( evidenced by Martin initially running from him) and serving no legitimate purpose.*



> The legitimate purpose was protecting his neighborhood.



 No, there was no legitimacy at all. Protecting his neighborhood from a teen waking down the street doing nothing wrong?  Where is the logic there? What gave Z the legitimacy to stalk and harass TM? In fact his "Neighborhood Watch" moniker was not even sanctioned by the National Sheriff's Association which the real  NW operates under! Z's NW was  nothing more than a vigilante shell that circumvented all the rules that would have prevented the tragedy he instigated!

*No, the florida statute is clear on what stalking is...read it again!*



> I read it. I'm still laughing at your confusion.



Its probably a nervous laugh... one that emanates for the pit of an upset stomach when you know the truth is being revealed!

*Well, words to the effect of " Are you still following him followed by Z's "yes" and then a " We don't need you to do that" is tantamount to a desist.*



> Not at all. And in America, you can still follow someone, even if it makes you sad.


 *That depends on the manner in which you follow them and the reason! You can't tell me WHY GZ was following TM can you?*

*That fact GZ was on the phone with SPD seems to make him the good guy here but to Martin he was an unknown creep who seemed to be threatening him.*



> No response from toddster





> He dissed Trayvon, that's why he came back and attacked. That's why he's dead.


 Now you are just guessing, aren't you? You don't know that TM came back and attacked GZ. Their paths could have crossed for any number of reasons but your response better fits the ideal outcome for you doesn't it?

*All he would have to do is lie like GZ did. *



> TM "GZ punched me in the nose, knocked me down and beat my head against the concrete."
> 
> Police "But Trayvon, you have no injuries."
> 
> You're right, that would have worked.



Yes, that IS  Thats why I would never post such a thing



> Sorry, you don't get to shoot someone, just because they follow you. Even if they're a creepy ass cracker.



I think that determination is best left to the person being followed. There are many  nuances to being followed that only the person being followed can truly appreciate. If you feel threatened it would be better to dispatch your harasser and live to have your day in court than foolishly waiting for a perceived stalker to unleash whatever he has on you. The stalking laws of fla. seem to substantiate that.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Only 20% of murders are committed by strangers.  That's what I meant when I misspoke.
> 
> http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/mf.pdf



The trouble with that fact:
It is for murder convictions only 
It is based on 1994 data
It idoes not tell you  that rival gang members know each other, they are considered an "aquaintance" rather than a stranger.  

Accordong to FBI Uniform Crime Reports official statistics for 2011(latest avalbale) 

Total Homicides in the US in 2011:  12,664

Husbands murdered 108

Wife  murdered 552

Mother  murdered 123

Father murdered  130

Son  murdered 263

Daughter murdered  182

 Brother murdered 86

 Sister  murdered 29

Other family  murdered 279

TOTAL FAMILY HOMICIDES =1752.... or *less than 14% of all homicides. *

Continuing with the listing:

Acquaintance murdered 2,700

Friend murdered 377

Boyfriend murdered 161

Girlfriend murdered 474

Neighbor murdered 107

Employee murdered 10

Employe rmurdered 14

 Stranger murdered 1,481

 Unknown relationship murdered 5,588

Your link is based on 1994 data and only covers those cases prosecuted to conviction. You will note from my data that the lagest sigle category consists of "Unknown relationship".  This is because the murder has not been solved, no conviction.. disproportionately  associated with stranger homicides.

Link for my data:

FBI ? Expanded Homicide Data Table 10


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

This is the roll model Obama wants for America!  The second one is georges head from the roll model.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

Martin attacking him and beating the shit out of him?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 15, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Martin attacking him and beating the shit out of him?



Yep. The jury had to make that finding of fact first to get to justifiable self-defense.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 15, 2013)

Apparently if I am walking around in my neighborhood and some creepy-ass fucker starts following me, approaches me and when I ask him what he wants he reaches for  his gun...apparently in that case i do NOT have the right to defend myself and after he kills me he will be exonerated.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

Funny how that works...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I decided I'm not moving.  I'm staying in the state with SYG and enough logic people to call foul and self defense when that's what it is.
> 
> And Z is getting his gun back.  hardy har har har.
> 
> George Zimmerman to get his gun back; his lawyer says he'll need it - Washington Times



From the article:


> The concealed weapons permit is another matter because thats a decision by another state agency, and they will make that decision, Mr. O'Mara said.



They should send Angela Corey to personally deliver his life time CWP post haste.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, this is what happens when two dummies collide.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > And African Americans should consider no longer using the term "Cracker." It is demeaning and racist. It's time to quit trying to spin it otherwise. Maybe this thing was all about racism. If so, it was proven it was expressed by Trayvon. But that's not to say Zimmerman wasn't racist himself. I just didn't see that proven in the trial. People need to strive to be better people. They have to let go of their hate & bigotry. And that goes for all races.
> ...



Would you shoot me for calling you a ******?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2013)

If the verdict on George Zimmerman doesn't prove to anyone that most of Florida is racist, including members of the Zimmerman jury and even the prosecution, (who did a lack luster job),  then explain the disparity between this case and Zimmerman's.

This black woman *didn't even kill her husband* and has been sentenced to 20 years in prison, even though he had a history of domestic violence.


*Marissa Alexander sentenced to 20 years in prison for firing a gun over the head of her abusive husband.* She grabbed a gun that shed stashed in the garage where she ran from her husband. She returned to the kitchen, where she fired a shot above her husbands head into the ceiling - *a man with a documented history of domestic violence.*
Marissa Alexander Shoots Ceiling - Sentenced to 20 Years


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview
> 
> Rachel Jeantel, the media-shy, yet remarkably colorful witness in the George Zimmerman trial, is back.
> 
> Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview | TheBlaze.com



Second day of testimony, didn't I say she would hit the talk show circuit as soon as it was over!


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > How would a civil suit get around the Florida immunity statute?
> ...



O'Mara explained that he didn't ask for a pretrial SYG hearing because he didn't want to give up his defense strategy. A good move in my opinion.
Now that he has been judged not guilty by a jury, it would be asinine to re argue he did not act in self defense.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> > Florida prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda had "prayed that [George Zimmerman] would have the courage to take the stand," he told ABC News in an exclusive interview Sunday, adding that Zimmerman's "inconsistent statements" would have made him the prosecution's star witness.
> 
> 
> --  George Zimmerman Prosecutor 'Prayed' for Him to Testify - ABC News
> ...



Third guy from the left. Even though I couldn't see it all I could keep thinking was "Hamilton Burger" when you guys were describing what was going on.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Had Martin killed Zimmerman, would you be lamenting his demise?  Would you even know about it?  Think about that for a while.  This circus was brought to you by race pimps and the media.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess racist these days=caring about the evidence. Sad day to see that a thug can beat on you and there's people that defend that over the self defense of the guy getting beat on.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Bernie =


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 15, 2013)

Attorneys are on TV discussing this now. If the Martin family decides to file a civil suit. Zimmerman's defense attorneys will bring in the discarded evidence the prosecution kept from the jurors in the 2nd Degree murder case. That includes his fighting, his drug use, Trayvon's suspension from school several times (that could have sent him to jail) and all the information on his cell phone showing him to be feral in nature. Since George was found not guilty and that the FBI completely ruled out that Trayvon was racially profiled by him, it is most probable that the Martins would lose. They would also be responsible for all of Zimmerman's defense legal fees and he would also have the option of counter suing them. So I think it would be best for the Martins to accept that it would be a lost cause. I believe the DOJ is thinking the same thing since the FBI has made their case.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

O'Mara=


----------



## westwall (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.








Why just southern states?  More young black men are killed on the streets of Chicago then in all of the south.  You don't care about them?  They suck and aren't worthy of defence because they live in a northern state?

You're letting your inherent racism shine through there Sallow...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Attorneys are on TV discussing this now. If the Martin family decides to file a civil suit. Zimmerman's defense attorneys will bring in the discarded evidence the prosecution kept from the jurors in the 2nd Degree murder case. That includes his fighting, his drug use, Trayvon's suspension from school several times (that could have sent him to jail) and all the information on his cell phone showing him to be feral in nature. Since George was found not guilty and that the FBI completely ruled out that Trayvon was racially profiled by him, it is most probable that the Martins would lose. They would also be responsible for all of Zimmerman's defense legal fees and he would also have the option of counter suing them. So I think it would be best for the Martins to accept that it would be a lost cause. I believe the DOJ is thinking the same thing since the FBI has made their case.



And since 0bama has declined any further involvement.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Martin attacking him and beating the shit out of him?



That an altercation took place was proven.  How it started was not.  The only thing the jury found was that the prosecution did not prove the case that it was Zimmerman who started it, and in the course of that altercation Zimmerman could have feared grave injury and that that fear is one that a reasonable person might have.

But look at it this way, O.J. was acquitted too.


----------



## Boss (Jul 15, 2013)

Stashman said:


> I have a cousin who's been a dispatcher for the State Police for years. He has a badge, wears a full uniform, and had to attend police academy.
> 
> When a dispatcher gets a call it's their job to calm down a very stressful situation in order to make split second decisions that could be the difference between life and death. For this reason alone all respect should be given to them.
> 
> ...



I have two friends who are dispatchers in the same county. One is employed by the State, and he is a State Trooper... badge, gun, the works. He also gets to do security detail sometimes. The other friend, works for Emergency Management, a private company hired by the county to handle 911 calls. So there are different kinds of personnel working as dispatchers, but the one thing they have in common is protocol. If they ever give you advice that puts you in harm's way, the government body they work for can be sued for libel. Therefore, it is standard policy to advise you of the safest thing possible in all scenarios. This does not mean you must follow their advice, or that you are in violation of the law if you don't. That is where some people are mistaken with the incident in question, they assume the 911 dispatch has some lawful authority which Zimmerman disobeyed. 

True, if he had not followed Martin, none of this would have happened. But.... Can't we say that about almost any tragedy? I suspect, if Zimmerman had known at the time, that his following was going to lead to a shooting death and the subsequent ordeal, he wouldn't have followed. People can always second guess in retrospect... If I hadn't taken a short cut home, I wouldn't have hit that boy on his bike and be facing manslaughter charges. But we don't convict someone of manslaughter because they didn't take the long way home. The problem with the "what if" game is, it applies all kinds of ways. It also applies here to Trayvon, if he hadn't been lurking around an unfamiliar neighborhood, none of this would have happened either. If he had ignored Zimmerman and simply gone home, rather than returning to confront him, none of this would have happened. If he had called 911 and asked them what to do, I am certain they would have told him not to confront Zimmerman.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Apparently if I am walking around in my neighborhood and some creepy-ass fucker starts following me, approaches me and when I ask him what he wants he reaches for  his gun...apparently in that case i do NOT have the right to defend myself and after he kills me he will be exonerated.



Apparently, you should put down the malt liquor and huff less spray paint.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Apparently if I am walking around in my neighborhood and some creepy-ass fucker starts following me, approaches me and when I ask him what he wants he reaches for  his gun...apparently in that case i do NOT have the right to defend myself and after he kills me he will be exonerated.



Apparently, if you make stuff up, you can say anything you want.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview
> ...



oh dear God.  Please someone advise Rat on the date of that interview.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I have it set up already on TIVO. Translation of same as soon as I can stop laughing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

By the way, I just heard the difference between Richard Mantei and a catfish.


One is a slimy, bottom dwelling, scum sucker... 



... and the other one is a fish.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



We need to make a get-together to watch date.

And a new thread just for her.

I'm kind of giddy at the thought.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 15, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Apparently if I am walking around in my neighborhood and some creepy-ass fucker starts following me, approaches me and when I ask him what he wants he reaches for  his gun...apparently in that case i do NOT have the right to defend myself and after he kills me he will be exonerated.




Lordy, Lordy.......


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 15, 2013)

rdean said:


> Say you are walking home from buying a bag of Skittles and someone starts following you so you run off.  Say you think you got away and suddenly, you hear "You punks always get away" so you turn around.  Then they shoot you in the chest and you die.  Guess you didn't get the chance to defend yourself.



But that's not how it happened is it?

You have the right to defend yourself and your family you even have the right to defend the life of a stranger.

That defense should be of adequate force to stop the current attack and prevent any future attack including but not exclusive to deadly force.

If you don't want to get shot don't attack anyone.

That's real simple ain't it?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



English subtitles I hope


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The gloaters be gloating.



*And I make no apologies for gloating on your racist, hateful, ignorant ass!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's tonight at 9:00 your time on CNN.


----------



## Londoner (Jul 15, 2013)

Trayvon, who clearly doubled back for GZ once he realized he was being hunted  is dead because of racism and lax gun laws.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's what Rat's for - well versed in the art of Ebonics.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's a good question. I know they do that for people with thick accents. I wonder if they will do it for Ebonics. 


On the other hand, if they provide an in studio translator, please let it be Dr Shipping.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



I think Martin would have been locked up and book for murder immediately.  Just another "Punk".  Violence is the last resort of the incompetent.  The circus was made possible by the Sanford Police Department.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Thanks rat. Tonight at 9:00 ET huh.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

When is it on?  Someone mentioned it earlier but I didn't retain it in my brain.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



omg

something just shot out my nose not giving up what I'm drinking but I'm in on that thread


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



And I'm ready. 3 notebooks, a legal pad, 4 pens and 2 highlighters.

I learned from the thorough juror.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> When is it on?  Someone mentioned it earlier but I didn't retain it in my brain.



Piers Morgan 9:00 Eastern on CNN


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Martin attacking him and beating the shit out of him?
> ...



And how or who started it is irrelevant under the law.

Who tried to kill or inflict great bodily injury to the other and was the lethal response to that attack justified as self-defense ?

Answer = Yes it was justified.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks dillo!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> * TM was in a place where he had a right to be. He could have certainly put the SYG law to the test of applicability by shooting his perceived stalker!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It is reasonable to conclude that TM thought an attack was imminent.*

No it isn't.

*No, there was no legitimacy at all. Protecting his neighborhood from a teen waking down the street doing nothing wrong?*

Yes, protecting his neighborhood from a suspicious person who appeared to be casing houses.

*What gave Z the legitimacy to stalk and harass TM?*

In America, you can follow people, even if they're black.
If Trayvon felt he was being stalked or harassed, he should have called 911.

*In fact his "Neighborhood Watch" moniker was not even sanctioned by the National Sheriff's Association which the real  NW operates under! *

So what? You can follow people, even if you're not in a real NW.

*Its probably a nervous laugh... one that emanates for the pit of an upset stomach when you know the truth is being revealed*

It's the nervous laugh when you realize you're talking to an idiot.

*I think that determination is best left to the person being followed. *

If you shoot someone just because they're following you, you'll quickly be in jail.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Do they have Ebonics across the pond?

The Brit does Ebonics.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > When is it on?  Someone mentioned it earlier but I didn't retain it in my brain.
> ...



Thanks Rat!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't do cable!  I'm out til the youtube.

Save it up.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview
> 
> Rachel Jeantel, the media-shy, yet remarkably colorful witness in the George Zimmerman trial, is back.
> 
> Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview | TheBlaze.com



 Piers Morgan will be begging for a gun 5 minutes into that interview. 

 The things "news" media will do for ratings.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nah, Shipping would be more fun...

DeeDee: "Trayvon sayed the man wass a creepy azz cracka anna rapiss."

Shipping: "She say he cleepy ass clackel and lapist."


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



CBC apparently runs subtitles for Honey Boo Boo.(Canada eh?) Not sure what happens in Britain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Naw, let's keep it here.  We all know where to come for this thread.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview
> ...



we're talking emmy awards here. oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze give me the blow by blow.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Londoner said:


> Trayvon, who clearly doubled back for GZ once he realized he was being hunted  is dead because of racism and lax gun laws.



Yes, if Trayvon wasn't a racist, he might not have gone back to teach that "crazy ass cracker" a lesson.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Eastern time?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



So am I.  When she has officially sought the public eye, I will feel free to parody her to my heart's content.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

Meanwhile as a brief aside in an effort to update developing issues on this case--not nearly as much fun as Piers interviewing Rachel Jentel should be--this should be noted.  Eric may have a problem in doing much with a civil rights action against Zimmerman:



> How in the world could Attorney General Eric Holder prosecute Zimmerman when his investigators, the FBI, found no evidence Zimmerman was a racist  click to read article
> 
> By Greta Van Susteren, Originally published on GretaWire
> 
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I don't do cable!  I'm out til the youtube.
> 
> Save it up.



Get the DirecTV Everywhere Application

[youtube]uVBjOeJ80zY[/youtube]


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



If Martin was defending himself from an assault started by Zimmerman most certainly would have mattered.  Had the prosecution been able to prove something like that.  

They didn't.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That's it!  I'm going to the neighbor's where the cable is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

"Corey looked like she was dressed for a cocktail party when she was giving her Emmy acceptance speech."

This just isn't going away.

Bummer for them.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Meanwhile as a brief aside in an effort to update developing issues on this case--not nearly as much fun as Piers interviewing Rachel Jentel should be--this should be noted.  Eric may have a problem in doing much with a civil rights action against Zimmerman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I've loved Greta from day one way back because she always made sense of law. 

Being up here, I couldn't figure how the Sharptons, the Reids, et al were figuring they could bring a civil rights case against Z when everyone and their mother already checked Z out and found nada.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I note you answered my post without addressing my comment.  Had Martin killed Zimmerman, would you be lamenting his demise?  Would you even know about it?  We both know the answer.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



OK, that would be 8 my time.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Other than the gun shot wound, remind us what other injuries Trayvon sustained.  What does the evidence tell you?  If Zimmerman had assualted Trayvon first, wouldn't there be physical indication of that?  What does the evidence tell you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do cable!  I'm out til the youtube.
> ...



Thanks!!    but I don't do cable on purpose.  LOL

If I got that it would be defeating the purpose.  You never want to defeat the purpose otherwise there's no purpose because the purpose was defeated.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Attorneys are on TV discussing this now. If the Martin family decides to file a civil suit. Zimmerman's defense attorneys will bring in the discarded evidence the prosecution kept from the jurors in the 2nd Degree murder case. That includes his fighting, his drug use, Trayvon's suspension from school several times (that could have sent him to jail) and all the information on his cell phone showing him to be feral in nature. Since George was found not guilty and that the FBI completely ruled out that Trayvon was racially profiled by him, it is most probable that the Martins would lose. They would also be responsible for all of Zimmerman's defense legal fees and he would also have the option of counter suing them. So I think it would be best for the Martins to accept that it would be a lost cause. I believe the DOJ is thinking the same thing since the FBI has made their case.



Only problem is that GZ can be forced to testify and all the nasty things in GZ's past can also be brought out.  This is not a one way street and there are many factors in this consideration.. including the ability to recover anything.  

More than once I have had to bring my client back to economic reality by slamming my fist on my desk and loudly proclaiming:

I WILL LITIGATE THIS DOWN TO YOUR LAST NICKEL!!!!!

However, IMHO the Martin's will proceed with a civil action.  They almost have to in order to maintain some degree of credibility.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Did you catch Eric Holder's "speech" on looking into this?

Yeah.

Fuck him too.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> And he will not be the last.



He's hispanic and wonderfully so. I think his mom is from Peru. 

You are one fucked up dude.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

By the way, if nobody hears from me after I watch Piers Morgan and DeeDee, it will be because I'll die laughing if she says she can't understand HIS accent.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Back up even there.

They thought they had a white jew killing young black kid. The press never knew his mother was from Peru.

You have to go back to the original reports.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Mostly likely the story would not have raise much coverage.  The police would have booked him and the DA prosecuted him.  I don't want anyone to lose their life, even stupid people.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > Zimmerman files a lawsuit with the Court claiming he has suffered damages of "emotional distress" from an edited 911 tape that he claims made him him look racist -- but at the same time -- Zimmerman gives the Court his own edited version of same 911 tape by cutting out his own comment: "F'cking Coons"
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> By the way, if nobody hears from me after I watch Piers Morgan and DeeDee, it will be because I'll die laughing if she says she can't understand HIS accent.



Are you going to rewatch it tomorrow with da laggers?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > > Zimmerman files a lawsuit with the Court claiming he has suffered damages of "emotional distress" from an edited 911 tape that he claims made him him look racist -- but at the same time -- Zimmerman gives the Court his own edited version of same 911 tape by cutting out his own comment: "F'cking Coons"
> ...



Do you know people were fired from NBC over the editing of the 911 tape?

Tell me you do.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, if nobody hears from me after I watch Piers Morgan and DeeDee, it will be because I'll die laughing if she says she can't understand HIS accent.
> ...



i dont know about deedee but 

juror B-37 got a book deal


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> By the way, if nobody hears from me after I watch Piers Morgan and DeeDee, it will be because I'll die laughing if she says she can't understand HIS accent.



when is this supposed to be

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Did you catch Eric Holder's "speech" on looking into this?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Fuck him too.



i missed it 

did he talk about fast n furious by chance


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "Corey looked like she was dressed for a cocktail party when she was giving her Emmy acceptance speech."
> 
> This just isn't going away.
> 
> Bummer for them.



i thought she looked like ms piggy


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Naked underage women on his phone. What else don't we know?

Z's been vetted big time. Let's talk Trayvon now.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

good grief, the dailykos?

getting in the gutter with that site..

don't take anything they say as the truth people


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

I just realized tonight will be a double header of laughs.

Grapes vs. Taffe

Followed by 

Piers vs. DeeDee


I better warn the much better half that I'll be in hysterics when it's over.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just realized tonight will be a double header of laughs.
> 
> Grapes vs. Taffe
> 
> ...



oh brother 

--LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Piers Morgan lands Rachel Jeantel interview
> ...



I expected maybe Letterman in a "Stupid Human Tricks" segment, but a serious interview? Really? Piers is really desperate to attract viewers, isn't he?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "Corey looked like she was dressed for a cocktail party when she was giving her Emmy acceptance speech."
> ...



Speaking of look-a-likes...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "Corey looked like she was dressed for a cocktail party when she was giving her Emmy acceptance speech."
> ...



I always liked the way Miss Piggy flipped her hair back.  

When I see someone do that, I cannot not think of Miss piggy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



My bro texted me that last week.  I fell on the floor.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The make over makes her do that.

The pre-makeover's....

Well, back to Rat's post for that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



OMG!  Chris Farley?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You might check to see if CNN is streaming it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Watch it and puke:

Holder: 'I Share Your Concern' About Zimmerman - The Daily Beast


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Lapist l.a.p.i.s.t.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

"...opportunity to better understand one another..".

By investigating and looking at charges against a citizen found Not Guilty by a jury of his peers.

Hypocrite nasty dickhead forked tongued asshole.

Edit for re Eric Holder, 2nd in command of the Witch Hunting Task Force.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Only 20% of murders are committed by strangers.  That's what I meant when I misspoke.
> ...



If they are unsolved then how do they know if it is a friend or foe or whatever?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Meanwhile as a brief aside in an effort to update developing issues on this case--not nearly as much fun as Piers interviewing Rachel Jentel should be--this should be noted.  Eric may have a problem in doing much with a civil rights action against Zimmerman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AG Holder has no recollection of having spoken to the FBI. I doubt if he can even spell it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Again- same deal. Data was collected and analyzed. 

You just don't like what the Data says.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Watch it and puke:
> 
> Holder: 'I Share Your Concern' About Zimmerman - The Daily Beast



I proudly signed the petition to have the feds bring a civil rights case against him.

Bring on the insults, my scholars.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Purpose? We ain't got no purpose. We don't need no purpose. I don't have to show you no stinking purpose!

[youtube]VqomZQMZQCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Watch it and puke:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Watch it and puke:
> 
> Holder: 'I Share Your Concern' About Zimmerman - The Daily Beast



No kidding.  

A year and a half of investigation of every possible scrap of evidence out there, a three week trial that went over the same evidence, except that which would have almost exhonerated Zimmerman but was disallowed, and a jury who returned a unanimous verdict after 16-hours of deliberation. . . . .and justice has not been done?

Of course to the race baiters and political opportunists, there is no such thing as justice.  Only political correctness.  And they don't care who they destroy to accomplish that or whether or not a person is innocent.  

Puke indeed.   I'm sorry, but that just makes me furious and very much afraid for my country.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Not much to add to this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqK2ehmMESM]Eric Holder Addresses George Zimmerman Case - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It was not your turn.  Go to the end of the line.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 15, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Why not?  Why all the pearl clutching over Trayvon and not Zimmerman if the event had ended reversed?  Could it be because race pimps and the media beat the race drum?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Watch it and puke:
> ...



Are you going to kick in when Zimmerman is awarded court costs and legal fees? I'd be scrubbing my name from THAT list post haste.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> ...



shut up with your whining..you started the stupid thread which is APPALLING enough and everyone has an opinion on it...this was a tragedy all the way around but you all want to make martin some martyr...this case would of never been in the news if it wasn't for Sharpton, Obama with the disgusting help from the media turning it into the circus it became...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 15, 2013)

Boss said:


> If they ever give you advice that puts you in harm's way, the government body they work for can be sued for libel. Therefore, it is standard policy to advise you of the safest thing possible in all scenarios.



Thank you.  You listening to this, QW?  

I am not going to be able to get anything out of our local police department.  They aren't going to tell me bo-diddily, afraid that whatever they say (to a lawyer) will probably be used against them.

But think about it, QW - and Boss, I realize what I am about to say is not the Zimmerman case, but bear with me for a second anyway - if a dispatcher is being told by someone in a car that he is being chased by another car and that he is going to go home and get his shotgun, which scenario is probably going to result in the safest result: (1) advising the gun-threatening driver not to go home and get his gun but, instead, simply to drive to the police station or (2) saying nothing, followed by the gun-threatening driver doing exactly what he threatened he was going to do?  Hint: No. 1.

It defies common sense to think that liability-fearing police departments have policies which would require a dispatcher to say nothing when confronted with the type of situation outlined, above.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Well then, maybe you should consider getting a job.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Defer09 said:
> 
> 
> > They should talk to them or run from them.
> ...



Yes, a very interesting response.  Would you turn around and start a conversation with some creep who was following you?  I wouldn't. In any case, it was, according to Zimmerman, what Trayvon did, he asked "why are you following me?"  Why then, didn't Zimmmerman explain at that time he was neighborhood watch instead of saying, "what are you doing here?"  It was Zimmerman's responsibility to identify himself and he didn't .  That is one of the things that led to tragedy: Zimmerman did not do the right thing, not from the moment he got out of his vehicle.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Well then, maybe you should consider getting a job.



I'm retired.  I paid my dues and served in the military [army].

I already have a job as a care giver.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Maybe Zim will just go after each signer individually!  Hell I would.  If they had so much as a bicycle, I'd be after it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

Learn to talk to people instead of attacking them. How hard is this? Never attack someone and say you're going to kill them.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I just realized tonight will be a double header of laughs.
> 
> Grapes vs. Taffe
> 
> ...



Only ECW could have a better match than Piers vs Dee Dee.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Do you feel ok?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Where did you sign the petition?

change.stupid.org?

Petitions don't mean squat - just saying.

I could go start a petition tomorrow that cats should use the toilet instead of the litterbox and all the sheeple that don't like cats would line up to sign it.

And cats would still use the litterbox.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Why if I just started a thread does it say "old".
> 
> Did I do it wrong?



because
stop

you are
stop

the 
stop

only poster
send


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 15, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Because as a black person he would have been railroaded into the penal system.  A timely arrest having been made and the victim receiving justice, no need for national coverage.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



mob rules laws have always worked out well in  the past


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Why if I just started a thread does it say "old".
> 
> Did I do it wrong?



Thought about it for a minute but nope, I am not going to say:



> They are talking about the person who started the thread, not the thread itself



testarosa would ge mad at me.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh I did have something to add.

Asshole.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Why if I just started a thread does it say "old".
> ...



OH.

Stop

send

wait!

lol

Send


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I hope so, I don't want them shitting all over my toilet.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

Testarosa, it is 'old' if there are no new posts until it reaches 15 posts.  Then it becomes 'hot'.   I'm sure there is a logical rationale in there somewhere.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Watch it and puke:
> ...



Former New York State Attorney General, New York Gov. Democratic Party politician & American lawyer *Eliot Spitzer* threw cold water on the likelihood that Zimmerman would be tried by the feds, saying the legal system was in his favor. The Justice Department will step in, but its in a very dicey position because there has been a criminal case. Double jeopardy is a fundamental principle in our American judicial system, as it should be. And so its going to be hard for them to come back at the defendant, Spitzer said.

*Trying GZ again violates double jeopardy & the 5th amendment.*

*- Double jeopardy:* A procedural defence that forbids a defendant from being tried again on the same (or similar) charges following a legitimate acquittal. 

*- 5th Amendment:* No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Cherry pick the data, you can make it say anything you want.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh I did have something to add.
> 
> Asshole.



Now *I* don't have anything to add.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Then how did the KKK members who were found not guilty in Mississippi get prosecuted and convicted by the feds for civil rights violations.?

Read "Mississippi Burning".


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Why don't you explain that to us stupid people Miss Scholar?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's very disrespectful of our justice system, pickie sticks.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I would have to you because you obviously have no reading comprehension.  You are a functional illiterate.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



That would be Ms PixieStix to you SIR 

Are you allergic to laughter?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh Ernie I heart you.  You bumped my thread!

I'm still new at threads.

Ok I guess we said everything that needs to be said in this thread.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Snookie is TM.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Hell no, I'm a laugh whore.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Pretty much.
Asshole about covers it. [/thread]


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You just proved yourself a retard once again. You just keep on swallowing the bullshit your masters feed you.

Killen wasn't acquitted. It was a hung jury, 11-1 in favor of conviction. Retrial was not double jeopardy.

Zimmerman was acquitted so the government can't touch him.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Only to yourself.  You think you are funny.  No one else thinks you are funny.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


And, you did not think that pic is hilarious???


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Feds can.  And we all know that 0bama is meeting with Holder this red hot minute to make it happen.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Testarosa, it is 'old' if there are no new posts until it reaches 15 posts.  Then it becomes 'hot'.   I'm sure there is a logical rationale in there somewhere.



I figured it out. Ernie and I had a thread chat. I'm over it.

New at threads still.

Is this thing on???


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the items scattered all over the scene tell a story. And it is sad that the pieces were not put together in telling the whole story. The prosecution majorly boo booed.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I misspoke.  I was thinking of some other cases.  

So according to you anyone who makes a mistake is a "retard".

Do you belong to the master race, mien fuehrer?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Skookie is the puppy. Marginally more coherent and knows where the apostrophe key is.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



They're either going to make a go of it or they're going flirt and opinionate so as to incite/ appease the angry mob ( same thing)  and keep the mob on their political agenda career sheeple clutches.

Oh right.  Please see change.stupid.sheeple for the gathering.


----------



## westwall (Jul 15, 2013)

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...








And then GZ STOPPED following TM, and the roles reversed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate to be mean but I cannot believe people don't see the political agenda show part two.

Duh.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I do not even know who TM is.  I thought it meant trademark.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> I think the items scattered all over the scene tell a story. And it is sad that the pieces were not put together in telling the whole story. The prosecution majorly boo booed.



What's most fucked about it is our government and a entire race of bigots don't care about the evidence. They will just scream that the thug that was beating on this man was BLACK! Like it somehow gives that young man a right to beat on a man without Zimmerman doing anything. 

This is sad.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

I uses commas, quotation marks, periods, question marks, exclamation marks.  I am a grammar dynamo.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I hate to be mean but I cannot believe people don't see the political agenda show part two.
> 
> Duh.



We live in a political system.

What you expect?  A bunch of sharecroppers?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

Another big lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 15, 2013)

Possibly the biggest lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Attorneys are on TV discussing this now. If the Martin family decides to file a civil suit. Zimmerman's defense attorneys will bring in the discarded evidence the prosecution kept from the jurors in the 2nd Degree murder case. That includes his fighting, his drug use, Trayvon's suspension from school several times (that could have sent him to jail) and all the information on his cell phone showing him to be feral in nature. Since George was found not guilty and that the FBI completely ruled out that Trayvon was racially profiled by him, it is most probable that the Martins would lose. They would also be responsible for all of Zimmerman's defense legal fees and he would also have the option of counter suing them. So I think it would be best for the Martins to accept that it would be a lost cause. I believe the DOJ is thinking the same thing since the FBI has made their case.



I heard on the news the FBI is still investigating. And if Trayvon's back round is let in then George's will be too. And Trayvon was suspended three times not several. What evidence do we have that Trayvon was fighting, other than him bragging on a cell phone? There is no police or school record on him fighting.  You know how many kids brag about doing things they never do to friends? Honestly. As for George they said on the news he had to go to an anger management class to get a charge cleared from his record on beating a cop. Sounds to me like they both got ghosts in their closets. And how does what they did before have anything to do with that night?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be mean but I cannot believe people don't see the political agenda show part two.
> ...



It IS TM


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > How would a civil suit get around the Florida immunity statute?
> ...



Flea Bailey could not have said it better.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

PixieStix said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Dressed as a stupid rabbit and riding an ass.  That's known as role reversal.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to be mean but I cannot believe people don't see the political agenda show part two.
> ...



Did you watch Eric Holder's statement?

The only way to buy into that shitload of shit is if you eat shit every night for dinner and can't wait for the next helping.

I don't think like that. I don't get it.

I don't.  Speaking a different language.  

I need a translator.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Naked underage women on his phone. What else don't we know?
> 
> Z's been vetted big time. Let's talk Trayvon now.



You got some thing against naked woman?

Your ass is showing in your avatar.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

> In addition to urging African-American youths to just keep their heads down and hope nobody messes with them, the populace noted that it couldnt hurt if they also avoided making any fast movements, putting their hands in their pockets, or wearing anything that could somehow be construed as intimidating.
> 
> If I were a black teenager, I would wear a white t-shirt and khaki shorts at all times, even if its winter, said 34-year-old claims adjuster Nick Delmar. Then again, some psycho would probably think white T-shirts and khaki shorts were some sort of gang thing, kill the kid, say he thought the kid appeared to be violent and dangerous, and probably be found not guilty.
> 
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

onion


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Attorneys are on TV discussing this now. If the Martin family decides to file a civil suit. Zimmerman's defense attorneys will bring in the discarded evidence the prosecution kept from the jurors in the 2nd Degree murder case. That includes his fighting, his drug use, Trayvon's suspension from school several times (that could have sent him to jail) and all the information on his cell phone showing him to be feral in nature. Since George was found not guilty and that the FBI completely ruled out that Trayvon was racially profiled by him, it is most probable that the Martins would lose. They would also be responsible for all of Zimmerman's defense legal fees and he would also have the option of counter suing them. So I think it would be best for the Martins to accept that it would be a lost cause. I believe the DOJ is thinking the same thing since the FBI has made their case.
> ...



The human mind is not fully developed at 17.

I cringe at the view of the world I had at 17.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 15, 2013)

If 30 year-old community college student George Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he wouldn't have had the guts to get out of his car to roly-poly his way through the neighborhood after the "f______ punks" that dare walk by him without him recognizing them. Who do they think they are,  these "a__holes",  who "get away" from George Zimmerman, self-appointed American hero?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



TriuthMatters never made much sense either


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Potato.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 15, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Do you have a link for that?? I'd really like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

tomato


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



At least my avatar reflects my age.  Yours does not reflect your age, granny.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmm..


----------



## FJO (Jul 15, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Who starts a fight always matters.

All the fights I ever got into started when the son of a bitch hit back.

P.S. I am sorry if this is too subtle for liberal lame brains.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

More so than Chris Farley...


----------



## Oddball (Jul 15, 2013)

Already a thread on this, nitwit.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Possibly the biggest lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.



How about don't go following someone with a loaded gun. And what the heck was he doing with a gun that had no safety anyway? And I never heard of a store let alone a Target who would let you in with a gun. All my stores have a security and would boot you out if you came in with a gun, And I have never heard of a person going to the store with a loaded gun , nore scene a person with a loaded gun. That's just crazy. Makes me afraid to go to the store, becasue some one might blow me away for getting the last item of a sertain food on the shelf. Scary!


----------



## Rinata (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



There really are a lot of nice people on this site. Hope you stick around.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

Some people just can't handle the truth in Z's verdict. An investigation needs to be brought about into the Z's rights being infringed upon. Sharpton, Obama, Jackson, etc need to be fully investigated on this. They look like racists more than Z does.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Zimmerman Found Not Guilty, Technically, But C&#8217;mon



> SANFORD, FL&#8212;More than 16 months after he fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in an altercation at a Florida condominium development, neighborhood watch volunteer George Zimmerman was found, technically speaking, not guilty of murder Saturday, but c&#8217;mon.
> 
> Following two days of intense deliberations, a six-member jury determined that Zimmerman had, from a purely legal standpoint, not murdered Martin, a black teenager, in February 2012. According to jurors, Zimmerman lawfully acted in self-defense&#8212;but let&#8217;s be serious here, shall we?&#8212;when he shot Martin at point-blank range in the chest, leaving him dead within minutes.



Zimmerman Found Not Guilty, Technically, But C?mon | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## rdean (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> > In addition to urging African-American youths to just keep their heads down and hope nobody messes with them, the populace noted that it couldnt hurt if they also avoided making any fast movements, putting their hands in their pockets, or wearing anything that could somehow be construed as intimidating.
> >
> > If I were a black teenager, I would wear a white t-shirt and khaki shorts at all times, even if its winter, said 34-year-old claims adjuster Nick Delmar. Then again, some psycho would probably think white T-shirts and khaki shorts were some sort of gang thing, kill the kid, say he thought the kid appeared to be violent and dangerous, and probably be found not guilty.
> >
> > ...



Careful, these right wingers are so stupid, I linked to an Onion Article because it was very clever the way they described most on the right and to this day, they insist I was dumb enough to believe it was a "real" article.  

This was the article:

Area Man Passionate Defender Of What He Imagines Constitution To Be | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Now what's odd is they didn't make the same claim when I linked to this one:

Evangelical Scientists Refute Gravity With New 'Intelligent Falling' Theory | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Why one and not the other is a "mystery".


----------



## Sallow (Jul 15, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Already a thread on this, nitwit.



And here you are to tell me that.

Must be that "libertarian" thing welling up inside you to let me do what I want..

Or is it the hall monitor.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

OK let me get this straight Piers Morgan self destructs his career at 8 PM EDT? 7 Central?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



The age of the horse or the age of the mouse.

If you can't pick up the humor there.   All is lost and this is just stupid now.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> OK let me get this straight Piers Morgan self destructs his career at 8 PM EDT? 7 Central?



No, piers is not a an ignorant cracker.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> OK let me get this straight Piers Morgan self destructs his career at 8 PM EDT? 7 Central?



9 PM Eastern, 8 PM Central, 7 PM Mountain, and 24/7 wall to wall in Commiefornia.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



We don't know if that is true or not. I was disappointed when reading the instructions to the jury that they were never told about this Florida statute:

Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine

which clearly states


> and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant;



and in my view, Zimmerman had not exhausted his means to escape rather as the initial aggressor put himself in harms way if his account is even true by getting out of his vehicle and following Martin.

I will never get past the fact that some immature teenager acting like an immature teenager was deemed a danger and ended up dead because of what someone (Zimmerman) thought.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Use a cattle prod.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > I think the items scattered all over the scene tell a story. And it is sad that the pieces were not put together in telling the whole story. The prosecution majorly boo booed.
> ...



Well the prosecutors were just on tv and  were told to give one word that describes George. And the lady said murderer. Ooh. Snap! There not backing down. Trayvon's things and how they got were they got should have been paid more atention to. How did his cellphone seperate from the head set or ear phones and land on grass and wear tells a big point in the story.  Just like the were the tea and skittles were found and the headphone plugs set. It does mean something. It just seemed forgotten to me. Just like the flashlight and keys of George's.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Ahh yes. My kids tired of Crusader Rabbit at age 8.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK let me get this straight Piers Morgan self destructs his career at 8 PM EDT? 7 Central?
> ...



And add 3 hours to each time zone if you need to catch the re-broadcast.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > I think the items scattered all over the scene tell a story. And it is sad that the pieces were not put together in telling the whole story. The prosecution majorly boo booed.
> ...



I never cared whether Trayvon was black or not. For the most part, it was about my freedom to be in public without being spied on or followed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

So the prosecutors don't believe in the law? wow.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Suspicions confirmed 

Guilty as charged


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Already tried that.

Epic fail.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OK let me get this straight Piers Morgan self destructs his career at 8 PM EDT? 7 Central?
> ...



Just went to program the TV to bring it up. I found out it was, in fact, 8 Central.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Rinata said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm still here. Boy there arguing on the news now about that lady prosecuter calling George a murderer. And that Frank Tafy needs to be off tv now. He is annoying me. I can not here a thing he says ,dudes to busy arguing over everyone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

I

Have 

Decided

Bows

And

Arrows

Work

The 

Best.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well, Piers Morgan is not a cracker. We can only give Snookie half credit for that one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Jane Exxon Valdez Bitchall has Frank Taffe on her show now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes, you can. 

Which wasn't done here.  

Which brings me up to an obvious question, is there any form of data that would convince you AGW is true, or will you always find an excuse why it isn't.  

93% of Climate Scientists think that it is true.  Are they ALL in on it?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Are there crackahs across the pond?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

What facts or evidence are they arguing? They're making up a emotional opinion of white guilt and saying that should be law. 

It is idiocy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jane Exxon Valdez Bitchall has Frank Taffe on her show now.



And only gave him 3 minutes. 

JVM: "Is George going to stay in Florida?"
Taffe: I would"

JVM: "is George going to stay in America?"
Taffe: "I wouldn't"

JVM: "Is George going to leave the country?"
Talle: "I would"


Very informative segment, Janie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How many trillions should we spend so that the temperature is 0.2 degrees cooler in 2080?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> jane exxon valdez bitchall has frank taffe on her show now.



hln??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > jane exxon valdez bitchall has frank taffe on her show now.
> ...



Yeah. Now she's talking to a bunch of lawyer goofs.

They are now calling Florida "The Gunshine State".


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > jane exxon valdez bitchall has frank taffe on her show now.
> ...



Ugh. I have blocked them from my view, even while surfing


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



but not a peep about chicago 

and the prezbos forgotten peoples


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





They call them Pond Crackahs!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2013)

Is Zimmerman back "on patrol" tonight?  His neighbors must be so grateful to have him back while their kids are out of school during those hot summer nights, going to and fro in the neighborhood.  I've just got ONE piece of advice for those kids.  Make sure that George never feels threatened.  Maybe if everyone ties a little bell to their shoe laces.


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> And he will not be the last.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> What facts or evidence are they arguing? They're making up a emotional opinion of white guilt and saying that should be law.
> 
> It is idiocy.




If your talking about the tv HLN shows , their also arguing about wether George should get his gun back, wether the Martins will file a wrong deth civil suit, and if George is a biggot. Boy it goes on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Exxon Valdez Bitchall has Frank Taffe on her show now.
> ...



She cuts him off because he won't give the answers she wants to hear. She got a little pissy with him when he brought up that Z was already investigated by the FBI and nothing was found.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I explained why your question didn't make sense in the real world. If you want to rephrase it in the light of the way the legal system actually works, and it seems like something I want to answer without me having to take wild guesses at what you are trying to get at, I will answer it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What facts or evidence are they arguing? They're making up a emotional opinion of white guilt and saying that should be law.
> ...



1. Of course he should get his gun back...He's innocent for crying out loud.
2. Nothing wrongful about self defense.
3. I am a bigot over crime and thugs. I guess we all can have charges filed on us. 

This country is dying


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Is Zimmerman back "on patrol" tonight?  His neighbors must be so grateful to have him back while their kids are out of school during those hot summer nights, going to and fro in the neighborhood.  I've just got ONE piece of advice for those kids.  Make sure that George never feels threatened.  Maybe if everyone ties a little bell to their shoe laces.



Frank Taffy is on tv saying he is in hiding and he does not know for how long.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



One of the attorneys on there (don't know her name, she's blonde), mentioned Obama never said a word about the girls that were kidnapped years ago and were recently found in a house.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Is Zimmerman back "on patrol" tonight?  His neighbors must be so grateful to have him back while their kids are out of school during those hot summer nights, going to and fro in the neighborhood.  I've just got ONE piece of advice for those kids.  Make sure that George never feels threatened.  Maybe if everyone ties a little bell to their shoe laces.



You're really a stupid person. Please be careful. 

Trayvon martin was pounding Zimmermans face with his fist. I know a lot about it as I've seen a lot of it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



The best witness in the trial testified to evidence that it was solely Zimmerman that started the fight. When she states GZ was behind Martin right before, it shows Martin was fleeing and other things she said Martin said are consistent with GZ following and tracking down Martin from the get go.

Friend of Trayvon Martin testifies in George Zimmerman murder trial | World news | guardian.co.uk



> A friend who was on the phone with 17-year-old Trayvon Martin moments before he was fatally shot by George Zimmerman testified on Wednesday that she heard the Miami teen *shout, "Get off! Get off!" before his telephone went dead.*
> 
> Rachel Jeantel recounted to jurors in Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial how Martin told her he was being followed by a man as he walked through the Retreat at Twin Lakes townhome complex, on his way back from a convenience store to the home of his father's fiancée. Jeantel is considered one of the prosecution's most important witnesses, because she was the last person to talk to Martin before his encounter with Zimmerman on 26 February 2012.
> 
> She testified that Martin described the man following him as "a creepy-ass cracker" and *he thought he had evaded him*. But she said a short time later Martin let out a profanity. *Martin said Zimmerman was behind him and she heard Martin ask: "What are you following me for?" *She then heard what sounded like *Martin's phone earpiece drop into the grass and she heard him say, "Get off! Get off!"* The phone then went dead, she said.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

Ravi said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Is your constant need to lie about the law in Florida pathological, or is it simply because you have an agenda that requires you to ignore reality?


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I recall a news person saying it would be in bad taste after this whole trial for him to ask for his gun back. I don't see how he would want it back after all this. That's not to say he would not buy another one.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

If I was walking down the street and a thug jumped me doing what Trayvon did...I'd have the same right to defend myself. fact.

Being a racist doesn't remove that right. Zimmerman is part blacks and tutored them.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



You better listen to this great witness on CNN tonight.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 15, 2013)

The OP is posting stoned again...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

There's too many Zimmerman threads on this site.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

the "Nation" should have told em this a long time ago. It's almost too late now


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I don't have cable, but I'll look for it at cnn.com or you can post it yourself.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



BOMBSHELL: Transcript Of Deposition Suggests Corrupt Prosecutors Feeding Phony Story To Trayvon Friend Rachel Jeantel « Pat Dollard


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Fagerson Cooper has one of the jurors on CNN now


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



Intresting at trial she said the phone thumped and dropped. I believe the ear piece was near were he died. This is confusing.


----------



## Zona (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What facts or evidence are they arguing? They're making up a emotional opinion of white guilt and saying that should be law.
> ...



Annnnddd so it begins.  I hope his life is changed for the worse forever.  I think he murdered that kid.

Good luck Zimmerman.  good luck with anonymity and good luck getting hired by anyone here in the states.

Casey Anthony has old rich horny men taking care of her.  You....well, good luck getting a suger mommy.... fat ass.  Good luck.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

All of the jurors thought it was George yelling on the tape.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

Why are we still talking about this shit? One thug that got killed as he couldn't control his fucking temper.

We have dozens every day dying in our inner-cities. This is all bull shit.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

That's the one with the book deal, right?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> What I find amazing is the overt sexism on this thread. Just because the jury was composed of women doesn't mean they were automatically wrong or stupid. They heard the evidence and came up with a conclusion. I'm sure even though they were "just" women they probably were educated and maybe even some of them had jobs. The left's war on women is sickening. Why doesn't the left have faith in women to think for themselves while abiding by the rules of the court. Yes, I'm sorry to tell people on the left this but I believe women are smart and capable and can be just as good a juror as a man. I don't care what the left says, women have a right to vote and should not be chained to the kitchen. The misogyny on  the left is repugnant.
> (This was my impression of rdean if he were a republican).



up until the verdict were were told that woman would get the details better, be more analytical etc....now? not so much, funny how that works.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Juror B37 on CNN right now. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

O'Mara and West next.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I'm not going to bother reading that right now unless you comment on it or give a quote from it. What's your point?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The derogatory term "crackers" originates across the pond and was even employed by Shakespeare. Shakespeare&#8217;s King John: &#8220;What cracker is this&#8230;that deafes our ears/ With this abundance of superfluous breath?"

It is derived from the Gaelic word craic, and refers to a conversationalist.  It soon was employed as an insult to the Scot-Irish as braggards.  The term was thereafter transported across the pond with the immigration of the Scotch Irish to the Americas, where they settled primarily in the southern colonies and on the edges os of civilization.  The Scotch Irish are also the source of the term "hillbilly" and "redneck" and are the original "April Fool"

Legal Eagle ---> of Scotch Irish descent who likes Ritz Crackers


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2013)

JQ........how does it feel to lose???


Suck on these nuts.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I just read this statement and I am appalled. I have to always remember that this son of a bitch was the one who white washed Waco.

I hate him. I truly hate him. He's going to still try to go after Z. 

* Attorney General Eric Holder briefly discussed the case Monday.

"We are committed to standing with the people of Sanford, with the individuals and families affected by this incident, and with our state and local partners in order to alleviate tensions, address community concerns and promote healing," Holder said.

 "And we will never stop working to ensure that &#8211; in every case, in every circumstance and in every community &#8211; justice must be done.''*

Zimmerman lawyer, prosecutors talk trial with USA TODAY


----------



## Zona (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck Zimmerman.  Fat ass murderer. (IMHO)


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Confirmed Tiny..mm..can I call you Tiny?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

First vote was 3 not guilty, 2 manslaughter, 1 murder 2.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



This is what We in the real world call a post made entirely from bullshit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It says she didn't know who said get off until the prosecutor prompted her. You're lazy as hell if you can't click and read. You really are worthless.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Hmm..



The dog fighting is what he was doing for a while, all along knowing it was against the law.  He deserved what he got....It wasn't a one time thing....

There's a lot more to the story of the woman, Marissa Alexander....this is NOT a SYG issue as she wanted it to be.

*Alexander also was charged with domestic battery four months after the shooting in another assault on Gray, this time leaving him with an injury to his eye. As a result, her bond was revoked in the aggravated assault case. She eventually pleaded no contest to that charge and was sentenced to time served.
*
Jacksonville woman sentenced to 20 years in prison in 'Stand Your Ground' controversy | jacksonville.com

Neither of these stories are anything like the Zimmerman/Martin trial.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Is Zimmerman back "on patrol" tonight?  His neighbors must be so grateful to have him back while their kids are out of school during those hot summer nights, going to and fro in the neighborhood.  I've just got ONE piece of advice for those kids.  Make sure that George never feels threatened.  Maybe if everyone ties a little bell to their shoe laces.



Well you go right ahead and let a person you beat you to death... We wont stop you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

No kidding!  This is total gov bs.

Since we have the thread all to ourselves,  you feeling better?

Maybe we can change this to the Catching Up thread.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



No one saw how the fight started you lying piece of shit.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



It would probably be easier if you had more money/resources and fewer clients. I still think that the government should be required to give the defense as much money as they spend themselves whenever they arrest someone, it would probably cut down on the bullshit charges meant only to harass people who are annoying the police.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> First vote was 3 not guilty, 2 manslaughter, 1 murder 2.



That is insane.  Needless to say, I'm glad they discussed it further.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



Seriously? Geeze louise...just when I didn't think the media could get more lamo they pull it off again.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh you GZ haters are not going to like what this woman is saying!


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

The paper says there were know African Americans on the jury. All wihte. Shouldn't there have been some African Amercans on the jury to be even? This is straight out of the 30's. Gosh!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh my god! Dee Dee/Diamond Eugene/Rachel Jeantel on CNN at 9. Real reality TV


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> The paper says there were know African Americans on the jury. All wihte. Shouldn't there have been some African Amercans on the jury to be even? This is straight out of the 30's. Gosh!



One black woman


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there something we can do to start an investigation into the bs that started this? 

I'm ok, as long as I remember not to put any weight on the front of my foot and don't bang it on something (which I did last Fri at work before leaving).


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > If they ever give you advice that puts you in harm's way, the government body they work for can be sued for libel. Therefore, it is standard policy to advise you of the safest thing possible in all scenarios.
> ...



I advise women who think they are being followed to head for the nearest firestation, they are more likely to get someone's attention there than at a police station, especially at night.

I think dispatchers should be able to tell people to avoid dangerous situations, but there is no way you can say that it is always safer to go to the police station than home. Let us go out of our way to create a ridiculous situation, the type that get lawyers thinking about losing money. 

Someone calls in to report being followed, and the dispatcher advises him to drive to the nearest police station. He does so, and the guy following him happens to be a whacko crazed survivalist who is armed to the teeth. When they get to the police station the guy that called is killed in the ensuing gun battle, and it turns out that he was shot by one of the police officers that was aiming at the other guy. 

Would you want to defend the police from the ensuing law suit under those circumstances?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Good material for your posts, eh?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Juror says I would like to have GZ be head of my neighborhood watch.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > The paper says there were know African Americans on the jury. All wihte. Shouldn't there have been some African Amercans on the jury to be even? This is straight out of the 30's. Gosh!
> ...




Now how the paper get that wrong? I swear the news so messed up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Juror B-37 said the subject of race never came up in the jury room.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > The paper says there were know African Americans on the jury. All wihte. Shouldn't there have been some African Amercans on the jury to be even? This is straight out of the 30's. Gosh!
> ...



Why does the color of ones skin matter? The evidence matters.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 15, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Is Zimmerman back "on patrol" tonight?  His neighbors must be so grateful to have him back while their kids are out of school during those hot summer nights, going to and fro in the neighborhood.  I've just got ONE piece of advice for those kids.  Make sure that George never feels threatened.  Maybe if everyone ties a little bell to their shoe laces.
> ...



Zimmerman wasn't injured badly at all.  His head injury was superficial.  I've HAD a head injury, and you don't just bounce up like he apparently did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



It's called a agenda. 
1. To make a double standard that we can't go after black criminals. 
2. To go after the gun laws

Why can't we just judge everyone equally. Isn't justice blind?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



then lynch the bastard with vigilante fervor. Don't delay. Get there early for a good parking spot.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



The fact that the back of his head was scarred and he had a broken nose proves he was being  beat. Agree?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



no. Blacks are a special case


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 15, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



In the words of the greatest spokeswoman the R's have ever had 

"you bettcha"


----------



## Boss (Jul 15, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > If they ever give you advice that puts you in harm's way, the government body they work for can be sued for libel. Therefore, it is standard policy to advise you of the safest thing possible in all scenarios.
> ...



You are absolutely correct.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



No, forum rules and etiquette are that you don't post a link and nothing else. Besides, I could read it and still not know what the hell you were trying to get at. 

No, they didn't hear her correctly at first. The analysis of the testimony I just posted clearly shows what she testified without any contradictions. Her final and definitive testimony ON the stand is what counts, not all the second guessing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

No not unless someone files a complaint or several with the bar, stamina does something, a civil case is filed where it all comes out, that's on the state level.  The Feds make up their own rules.

You need to stop that til it gets better!! Xo


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You are exactly right, and the juror on CNN right now just said she wasn't credible specifically for what I just put to your attention. BOOOOM! STFU


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Is Zimmerman back "on patrol" tonight?  His neighbors must be so grateful to have him back while their kids are out of school during those hot summer nights, going to and fro in the neighborhood.  I've just got ONE piece of advice for those kids.  Make sure that George never feels threatened.  Maybe if everyone ties a little bell to their shoe laces.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What one juror says after the trial doesn't explain what happened in deliberation. Jurors change their minds, about how they feel about how they voted, like the seasons.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Jurors only concentrated on last moments in making their decision. They didn't think about the wanna-be cop crap.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Juror B-37 said the subject of race never came up in the jury room.



And everyone in this forum who insists on calling Trayvon Martin a *'child'* needs to reconcile their perception of his being a *'child'* and also being allowed by the responsible adults in his life to be out alone in the dark in a crime ridden neighborhood.  Those two things do not gee and haw.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Juror on CNN addressed your concern about where stuff was located and said she found it to support GZ.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Proud to live in the Gunshine State.

Lmao

Let me show you my beretta.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



She is speaking about that process right now. Get Obama to get you some cable brother. After evidence review it was 5 to 1 acquittal.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Missing it!!!  Keep on summaryin' !!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

All the jurors cried after the bailiff took the verdict to the judge.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



She didn't state it outright, but she gives the play-by-play and like listening to sports on the radio, it isn't hard to figure out from there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Book juror with the attorney husband said it was most important to follow letter of the law and instructions.

She was the reasonable justice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

B-37 felt sorry for both Trayvon and George.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



I have a serious question for you, what planet do you live on?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



she didn't because she couldn't. Speculating doesn't count. You don't get to just make up shit in a court of law


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> B-37 felt sorry for both Trayvon and George.



Me too but doesn't get in the way of right and wrong and the law.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I'm guessing that he is an old burnout hippie with one too many hits of acid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Dammit I wish I have HLN.

Wth did I just say.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

She never wants to be on a jury again because it took so much out of her.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> The paper says there were know African Americans on the jury. All wihte. Shouldn't there have been some African Amercans on the jury to be even? This is straight out of the 30's. Gosh!



You should ask the prosecutor what he has against blacks.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 15, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...





Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...





jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Did you catch Eric Holder's "speech" on looking into this?
> ...



Why do you think they are pushing this so much?  So, the low info people forget all their REAL scandals.  HINT, I don't forget crap like that. And, there are a lot of us.  Be assured!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

She also said this is the only interview she's going to give.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There is no forum rule that requires anyone to post anything other than a link unless it is an OP. As for etiquette, when you stop lying about the rules you can start lecturing people on being nice.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > The paper says there were know African Americans on the jury. All wihte. Shouldn't there have been some African Amercans on the jury to be even? This is straight out of the 30's. Gosh!
> ...



Probably should ask Jesse and Al not to taint the entire black population for the jury pool too.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Proud to live in the Gunshine State.
> 
> Lmao
> 
> Let me show you my beretta.



I live just west of Pensacola in Alabambam.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> All of the jurors thought it was George yelling on the tape.



Please repeat in gigantic red fonts for the libtards that couldn't see that ship sail around the world and come back to port.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Where the HELL are you guys seeing these juror reactions?  Gosh, I'm out of the loop!  Who did they talk to?  I missed the connection.  

DD on Piers @ 9.  Got it.  

When did this jurors' reactions come into the news?  I thought for sure they would remain anonymous for awhile.  WTH?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



The defense actually asked the judge to force the prosecution to justify why they were challenging everyone who was not white.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Proud to live in the Gunshine State.
> ...



You mean Gun'bama?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



She came damn near close. 

1. Zimmerman was behind Trayvon
2. Trayvon was trying to avoid GZ
3. Martin asks GZ "Why are you following me"
4. Immediately, phone drops
5. Immediately, Trayvon yells, "Get off! Get off!"

Looks damning to me. It's testimony and needs proper consideration.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> She also said this is the only interview she's going to give.



Is it book attorney wife?

Is she blonde?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The six women in the room thought she was full of shit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > She also said this is the only interview she's going to give.
> ...



Don't know. They had her in darkness.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> What I find amazing is the overt sexism on this thread. Just because the jury was composed of women doesn't mean they were automatically wrong or stupid. They heard the evidence and came up with a conclusion. I'm sure even though they were "just" women they probably were educated and maybe even some of them had jobs. The left's war on women is sickening. Why doesn't the left have faith in women to think for themselves while abiding by the rules of the court. Yes, I'm sorry to tell people on the left this but I believe women are smart and capable and can be just as good a juror as a man. I don't care what the left says, women have a right to vote and should not be chained to the kitchen. The misogyny on  the left is repugnant.
> (This was my impression of rdean if he were a republican).



what I find amazing is the prosecution had a hand in selecting the jury.  they interviewed each and everyone of them and gave each the yes nod,  Now they suck, after the fact? they picked women because they felt mothers would be sympathetic to losing a son


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

My god she is just as painful too watch!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



How is explaining etiquette a lie? Do you habitually accuse people of lying always so casually? WTF 

At my last forum it was a rule, so I included that possibility also. 

This is a perfect example of how desperate GZ lovers are.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Big S ???  wha the hel lis Big S ?   RAT  !!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'll bet you a book deal and an nbc lawsuit it's the blonde.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Get a fucking life dude!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> In Southern states.
> 
> I am sure most of the pro-gun people would support that.



if they live in Chicago? absolutely.  it's dangerous for a black man in Chicago.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Where the HELL are you guys seeing these juror reactions?  Gosh, I'm out of the loop!  Who did they talk to?  I missed the connection.
> 
> DD on Piers @ 9.  Got it.
> 
> When did this jurors' reactions come into the news?  I thought for sure they would remain anonymous for awhile.  WTH?



Anderson Cooper had an exclusive interview with juror B-37 on CNN. He said there will be a replay later tonite.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 15, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > In Southern states.
> ...



I do not believe that Conceal and Carry is legal in Chicago.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Get the least amount of objectivity, dumbfuck.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKsd8z6scw]Pee Wee Herman - Tequila - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Really. I didn't here anything in the trial how Trayvon's phone got sperated and from the ear piece and hoe they got were they got. Pardon me but something smells here. Sorry I just like the finar details.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 15, 2013)

Coming up on CNN, Piers Morgan will interview Rachel Jeantel. 

Get ready for the most stupid interview in all history.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Do you read minds, blowhard?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're right I'm based on evidence. You are based on fairy tales and conspiracies.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Dammit I wish I have HLN.
> 
> Wth did I just say.



#tequila


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Coming up on CNN, Piers Morgan will interview Rachel Jeantel.
> 
> Get ready for the most stupid interview in all history.



So for I got to hear about her underbite and how pot made Trayvon hungry.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Coming up on CNN, Piers Morgan will interview Rachel Jeantel.
> 
> Get ready for the most stupid interview in all history.



How will they fit Morgan into the screen?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

DeeDee said she speaks funny because she has an underbite. 

No stupid, you speak funny because you don't know English.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The woman on the jury just said it fuck face. Join the technological revolution old timer.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Where the HELL are you guys seeing these juror reactions?  Gosh, I'm out of the loop!  Who did they talk to?  I missed the connection.
> ...



Sounds like B37 spilled it on the rest of the jurors.  Which one was she?  Gosh...so much for discretion.  I sort of hoped they would stay silent.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

She's actually human.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit I wish I have HLN.
> ...


Lol

That was a trial #tequila joke.  I wish.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The prosicution needed to put out how it happend a story. the phone falling and disconnecting to the ear piece and the ear piece falling. Tells a lot. There is reason for it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I haven't done a single illegal drug for almost 30 years now!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

but she doesn't smoke weed and knows that Trayvon smokes weed twice a week.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What a juror says after the trial is not often reliable.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

DeeDee beez angry dat juror 37 be feelin sorry fo her, an shit.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



The juror implied that showed her that TM swung first.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

You guys suck doing this drama without us.  I'm watching Good Luck Charlie.

Keep on going! This is the good kind of suck.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



See!Now you're being a creepy azz crackah. I'm a redneck and I call it Alabambam. We like being the first state in something, even if it's only alphabetical order.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rachel Jeantel is shocked the jury did not find her credible.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Ok big guy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> You guys suck doing this drama without us.  I'm watching Good Luck Charlie.
> 
> Keep on going! This is the good kind of suck.



I'll be trying ta fines ya sum yoo-tubins tammarra


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Said not guilty. That was pretty reliable.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

I like being called on objectivity, but you people aren't willing to believe evidence or what jurors are saying.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Did Morgan just say Rachel Jeantel had "dignity & grace"???


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

damn  it's spelled Cracka-----no "H" Belle !


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

Juror on Anderson Cooper stated first vote was 3 not guilty, 2 manslaughter and one first degree murder.
Just as I said I thought the long deliberations was from a split.
The Judge's charges of the law was the determining factor as I kept repeating those over and over here to tell the fools that the jury MUST follow the law per Judge's jury instructions.
The evidence backed up Zimmerman's story was the factor that swung the other 3 to not guilty.
Great to see a honest jury not influenced by media, lies, slants, distortions, hearsay and all the other gossip that was thrown here in the "George Zimmerman is a Racist Profiler" orgy.
Justice was done.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Da Jewry beez ole skool, we beez nu skool, an shit.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Did Morgan just say Rachel Jeantel had "dignity & grace"???



The tweets are saying that. I like how she dissed the "OLD SCHOOL" jury.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aU57V6VBW0]Captain & Tennille - Love Will Keep Us Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



According to who?
You?
You are shitting us, right?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I like being called on objectivity, but you people aren't willing to believe evidence or what jurors are saying.



They believe the media.
The Low Information Citizen is on display front row and center right here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Turning the racist bitch off!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Quote or describe per etiquette or I'm not playing it loser.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Unless we get a transcript of the deliberation and because of the overwhelming and diverse interest in this trial, we'll never know why they acquitted GZ, no matter how many stories the jurors tell.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Turning the racist bitch off!



I'll suffer to the end but it ain't easy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

"Dass not bashin', dass juss whoop-azz"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "Dass not bashin', dass juss whoop-azz"



dat ole skool jury don't no dat.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



So you are saying that the verdict was not reliable, because that was my statement. I didn't ask for your opinion on why people don't tell the truth when they have no motivation to lie.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

She dissed the "Old School" jury as not understanding young people lingo. Then said where she come from Trayvon just "Whoop Ass" Zimmerman.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No thanks. I enjoy the company of women.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Did Morgan just say Rachel Jeantel had "dignity & grace"???
> ...



The Tweeter is not summarizing in native ebonics. Worthless piece of social crap.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

I was getting to the point where I found her almost pleasant, then she went all racist.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It says a lot that so many people keep kicking your ass.
Just saying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What were we talking about? I said "reliable," and you repeated it. Unless you can manage a few independent statements, it's correct to take that as a reply to my statement.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



People do not just punch out of nowhere. I guess I will say it. Trayvon walks up says Why you falling me for. George says What are you doing here grabs on too Trayvon's arm possibly to hold himtill the cops gets there, and Trayvon is pulling back all this causing the noise on the phone and saying get off, get off. Causing the ear piece to disconnect from his phone and drop in the grass and then the phone falls out of  Trayvons hand and hits the  grass and cuts off. Then Trayvon take the oposite fist and pops George in the nose to get him to let go of him. 

That's how it starts. It fits together. Trayvon would only had the mark on his fist and George a bloody nose. And i'm only talking about how is started.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

This entire interview with Rachel is just for ratings (and for her to make money). There's nothing she can tell that hasn't already been said.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> She dissed the "Old School" jury as not understanding young people lingo. Then said where she come from Trayvon just "Whoop Ass" Zimmerman.



Young people lingo!!!

Hole E Crap I have missed the mark on the stuff I taught my kid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ98qac2UIM]All You Need is Love- The Beatles (Studio Recording) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Here we go. Quick during jury selection.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

What happened to her Jabba the Hutt hairdo? Someone dropped a load of cash into a makeover!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

"Dem sum dum blons"

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Well---she knows blondes are dumb !..............


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat...I promised to watch something else with my DD.  Depended on your commentary.  It's over????  That was all you gleaned?  Let us know after you assess your notepads and highlighted phrases, will you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I was getting to the point where I found her almost pleasant, then she went all racist.



She comes across as being very likable and friendly. Like many, her racism comes from what she's learned at home and from her surroundings.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



So he admits that GZ made the first physical move. When he had no good reason to stop Trayvon, that IS starting a fight. Go try grabbing someone's arm of someone you don't know on the street and see what happens. That's what Pete means.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

WOOO HOOO we can say NIGGA !!!!!

It means "man".


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

DD say "they changed the meaning of nigga words around"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

She dun beez wichin she wooda sayed "nigga" onna stan.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

Dr. Dimayo or however the name is spelled is back tracking he saying it is not consistent with copnnecting with the cement 25 times. I knew that was an exsageration.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Well---she knows blondes are dumb !..............



Hey...from a natural...I take exception to that!  

btw... is may new favorite expression.  Just. Deal.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Looks like you found a like mind, Quick.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist. 

So who came up with this shit? They both sound racist to me.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Your psychic abilities maybe I can use.
I am going to Calder Race Track the 28th.
How do you like Go Bananas in the 4th if the odds go +10-1 in the Sunday matinee?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Rat...I promised to watch something else with my DD.  Depended on your commentary.  It's over????  That was all you gleaned?  Let us know after you assess your notepads and highlighted phrases, will you?



Me too!!  Santy we cant call them DD anymore.  It's BH all the way.

I'll find the yootoobs tomorrow and post.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Dr. Dimayo or however the name is spelled is back tracking he saying it is not consistent with copnnecting with the cement 25 times. I knew that was an exsageration.



He never said that. He said at least two forceful impacts to the sidewalk. Literally all he said on the stand. Don't start making stuff up please.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

She has nothing but contempt for the jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

She said she isn't making any money from this, that her parents paid for her way there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Rat...I promised to watch something else with my DD.  Depended on your commentary.  It's over????  That was all you gleaned?  Let us know after you assess your notepads and highlighted phrases, will you?



I'll have more tomorrow after I review the recording. I'm hitting the highlights now.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> 
> So who came up with this shit? They both sound racist to me.



She claims in happened in 2000


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She said she isn't making any money from this, that her parents paid for her way there.



oh hell--she basically admitted to being a liar except in murder trials.
Glad its over.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> She dun beez wichin she wooda sayed "nigga" onna stan.



Wooda or woodna?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> 
> So who came up with this shit? They both sound racist to me.



It's my version of "Different strokes for different folks."  Psychobabble bullshit.   Hate the way everything is up to independent interpretation.  Nonsense.  

****** is not a nice term.  Any way you look at it.  Guess it's "different" if a black says it.  Yeahhhhh.  OK. 

Stupid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



I was referring to you. You got to give me at least a minute to edit. Nobody can type exactly what they mean that quickly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> This one was new to me.
> 
> Zimmerman's holster was "really" a concealed carry type. Meaning it was worn on the inside of his pants. And according to the video, he wore it in back above his buttocks on his left side.
> 
> ...



The other half of your brain. Use it.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Wether the pop in the noise made him stumble or fall. George i mean i'm not sure. I never tried not to admitt it. That is what I see and wish the prosecutors had got down on the mat and tried the senario out instead of just trying to get George because of lieing. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone remember hearing, during the trial - towards the end I believe - that had TM survived, he would have been charged with battery?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> ...



They say it to each other all the time, and nothing is made out of it being racist until someone of a different ethnicity says it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> ...



Good summary but NiggA is ok--it means a "male". She said even Chinese people can say it. I bet they are happy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> 
> So who came up with this shit? They both sound racist to me.



Eyz beez thinkin da niggas cum uppa wi dat shit.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> ...



in the year 2000 to be exact


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> ...



Someone needs to put out a memo to the HR dept.s that nigga is not a racial remark. Some may need to go back to their old HR dept. to get their jobs back because they were fired for saying that word. I know of one young man that lost his job because he said that word.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Not following you grandpa


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > She's saying 'nigga' isn't racist - it can be any man regardless of race. BUT '******' is racist.
> ...



What?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 15, 2013)

It is reasonable to conclude that TM thought an attack was imminent.



			
				Toddsterpatriot said:
			
		

> No it isn't.



Believe what you will. I think reasonable people will agree with me.
                            ***                ***
There was no legitimacy at all. Protecting his neighborhood from a teen waking down the street doing nothing wrong?  What gave Z the legitimacy to stalk and harass TM?



> Yes, protecting his neighborhood from a suspicious person who appeared to be casing houses.



So, you take the word of a known liar, GZ, at face value that Martin was"casing" houses? What expertise does GZ have to determine that?  7PM is kind of early to be out burglarizing dontcha think?



> In America, you can follow people, even if they're black.
> If Trayvon felt he was being stalked or harassed, he should have called 911.



 Well, the GZ case shows that you can follow teenagers, especially if they are black. I doubt if he would have followed a white guy wearing a cowboy hat in the manner he did TM. GZ  would  likely have considered the dire consequences for doing so!  As for calling 911, TM had a cell phone but if you know anything about  cell phones you would know that you can't use 911 if you call from a different area from which the phone was originally activated.
                                              ****************
BTW, GZ's "Neighborhood Watch" moniker was not even sanctioned by the National Sheriff's Association which the real NW operates under! 



> So what? You can follow people, even if you're not in a real NW.


 Uh... no, following suspects  is one of the things  the real organization discourages.

 you said you were laughing about my "confusion?"
Its probably a nervous laugh... one that emanates for the pit of an upset stomach when you know the truth is being revealed



> It's the nervous laugh when you realize you're talking to an idiot.



I knew it was only a matter of time before you brought the conversation down to name calling. I see you  have done it quite frequently with others. Typical of right wing white males who feel threatened by progressive thinkers!
                    **************

I  still think that  the determination as to when to use force against your stalker is best left to the person being followed. 



> If you shoot someone just because they're following you, you'll quickly be in jail.



Like I said before, it depends on circumstances like the time of day,  the weather, the manner in which they are following me and whether I feel good or not! But thanks for the warning...If you want to adhere to your dumb rule of letting some nutcase get the drop on you after following you aggressively when no one else is around... go ahead!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

I just ran my recording of the Fancy Grape holler hour. SHE DIDN'T SHOW UP!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



and have them sue the NAACP for lost wages and hardship


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



What?

Sorry to keep repeating ourselves just making sure I got that right.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I swear I heard her say that Nigga changed to a good word in the year 2000. It was difficult to understand tho.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

So....only a niggah can say niggah to a niggah.

Got it.  10-4.  Check.  New world order.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Sweeeeeet..


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We'll have Rat do the recap translation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So....only a niggah can say niggah to a niggah.
> 
> Got it.  10-4.  Check.  New world order.



nope---Nigga's can say ****** to a ******. Everyone else has to say Nigga. But don't say it to a woman or you will laughed at cuz it means "male"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So....only a niggah can say niggah to a niggah.
> 
> Got it.  10-4.  Check.  New world order.



Got it.  10-4.  Check.  New word order.

Eyz a be a fisn dat chit ferz ya.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



agreed---I'd love to see a transcript too.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



It's good to know neither you or your buddy GZ is following me.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Dimayo or however the name is spelled is back tracking he saying it is not consistent with copnnecting with the cement 25 times. I knew that was an exsageration.
> ...



That I belive. George's head connected with the sidewalk at least twice. The problem I have is how come the witness did not see Trayvon slamming his head into the sidewalk. If someone is slamming someone head int othe cement it wil lbe scene dark ot not. We know Trayvon toward the end was on George. One witness said he was sitting on him and looked like in punching motion,arms going back and fourth, but Trayvon had no scratches on his hands if he punching like that. only  from that punch in the nose? The one hand. In the same token if George is making any hand moments that Trayvon thinks he  has block or hold his hands down it may look the same. 


The prosecution needed to get down on the mat and try diffrent senarios out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> So....only a niggah can say niggah to a niggah.
> 
> Got it.  10-4.  Check.  New world order.



That's younger lingo from 2000.  

Us older folks wouldn't understand.

Obviously.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> And he will not be the last.



When was it established that Zimmerman was a racist.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And have Shipping read it to us.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > So....only a niggah can say niggah to a niggah.
> ...



other than that I thought Piers did a remarkable job of falling all over himself to make her look good. I hadn't watch a single MSM "news" feature for maybe 5 years. I now remember why.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Hey, whoa, wait. I'm not going to do a full translation. The last person who tried that never appeared in the courtroom again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > She dun beez wichin she wooda sayed "nigga" onna stan.
> ...



Wooda. Definitely wooda.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think Sharpton is the first racist killer to go free either. It's alleged that the Feds declined to charge Bill Ayers' wife in planning the racist killing of a Black Police officer during a botched attempted Brinks armored car heist because she was doing time.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 15, 2013)

It's over...

The Prosecution fucked up...

The jury had no choice at-law but to deliver a Not Guilty verdict...

The Feds are not likely to pursue for Hate Crimes, either, according to Holder's speech today...

The evidence just isn't there...

It's over...

Innocent until proven guilty...

He was not proven guilty...

So he was declared Not Guilty...

The justice system has functioned exactly as we all expect it to, when our emotions are not in the mix...

The country has already given this disproportionate attention...

It was one of thousands of shootings that occur every year...

Time for the country to move on to bigger and better and far more important things...

Next slide, please...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're the one that said you were in love with me. You must be a creepy ass cracka!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > So....only a niggah can say niggah to a niggah.
> ...



Ahhhh...Got it!  Nigga is female.  If said to a male, as TM said referring to GZ, then it's even more racially derogatory because it's only used with females.  So, I will refrain from referring to any nigga males as nigga and only use it with female niggas.  

Thank you for the ethnic clarification.  

Good Lord


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



I know one young man who was fired for accusing me of saying that word. Seems there were 3 witnesses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 15, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> It is reasonable to conclude that TM thought an attack was imminent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Believe what you will. I think reasonable people will agree with me.*

Reasonable people agree with you that it's okay to shoot someone for following you?
Someone who hasn't touched you?
Wow, it must be scary to live your life.

*if you know anything about  cell phones you would know that you can't use 911 if you call from a different area from which the phone was originally activated.*

You are mistaken.

*Uh... no, following suspects is one of the things the real organization discourages.*

NW, fake NW, no NW, doesn't matter. It is still legal to follow someone in America.
Even if the person you are following is black.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



He saw 8-10 seconds of the 45 second+ incident then went to call 911. He couldn't have seen it all. Its all in the testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



She said ****** not niggah?

Tell me that isn't it.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Does anyone remember hearing, during the trial - towards the end I believe - that had TM survived, he would have been charged with battery?



DD says it was jus a whoop azz. TM did not use a battery.  You need to understand thug ebonics. Beating the hell out of people ain't nuthin.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



NO NO NO--are you pretending to be a liberal now. Nigga is a MALE.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember hearing, during the trial - towards the end I believe - that had TM survived, he would have been charged with battery?
> ...



Hell ya---they be throwin the whoop azz on folks all the time. George fucked up the game by not playing fair.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She said "******". I just Eboniced it, an shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

If nigga is male what is female?

Oh never mind.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> but she doesn't smoke weed and knows that Trayvon smokes weed twice a week.



Anyone could tell she was lying her ass off on that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Hair lip!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



And he had none of Trayvon's skin or DNA under his nails.

George Zimmerman trial: Trayvon Martin's DNA not on Zimmerman's gun, DNA analyst testifies - Crimesider - CBS News



> Anthony Gorgone also testified that George Zimmerman's DNA wasn't found under the teen's fingernails.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> If nigga is male what is female?
> 
> Oh never mind.



What does Santa Claus say?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

This has been fun in a watch you guys having fun way.  Refreshing da yootoob.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > but she doesn't smoke weed and knows that Trayvon smokes weed twice a week.
> ...



Somehow she still thinks her twitter is a stealth secret thing.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > but she doesn't smoke weed and knows that Trayvon smokes weed twice a week.
> ...



Of course she was.  And I lost count of the prejudiced statements she made about 'their generation' and 'my generation', 'dumb blondes'.  She came off as one of the most prejudiced people I have ever seen in my life.

And they have OH SUCH an issue with the jury.  Someone did manage to remind the nation that the DEFENDANT is the one who has the right to a jury of HIS peers.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



They idolize gangsta rappers beating people down just for kicks.

[youtube]We9NEnBky2A[/youtube]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Maybe she has blonde roots!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This has been fun in a watch you guys having fun way.  Refreshing da yootoob.



The yoo-toobies are out!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdSxdSPn7HM]Rachel Jeantel Piers Morgan Inteview Part 1 Weed Made Trayvon hungry - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvkjmHDSRBU]Rachel Jeantel Piers Morgan Interview Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This has been fun in a watch you guys having fun way.  Refreshing da yootoob.
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



well said. The jury got trashed because they're old white and stupid.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Piers Morgan needs to haul his fat ass back across the pond.  Which is what he will do after he has stirred up all this shit and it gets too hot for him to handle.

I was pleased that someone had the balls to put it all back in the laps of the racist media.


----------



## Zona (Jul 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> It's over...
> 
> The Prosecution fucked up...
> 
> ...



Not yet.  I want to see what happens to him from now on.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

You know, all we have to do is boycott the sponsors of CNN.  And let them KNOW we are boycotting them.  I'm going to pay more attention to the ad.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Zona said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > It's over...
> ...



Enjoy that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 15, 2013)

Woot!!!!!

Eyz luvs sum yootoob


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


ho

Whoa!  My BAD!  

It's all a crock of shit.  A. Crock. Of. Shit.  Notttt....a crocka chit.  

Apparently there is no racist language.  It's all OK.  So let's all just get off of that.  

Ohhhh.  I don't want to get started.  I didn't watch the interview.  But this all is way too subjective to me.  It sounds like whatever a particular group, in this case blacks, feel is offensive then it is offensive....I don't play.  You call yourselves this or that term, then it's fair game.  Period.  Don't even go there.  Not that I would use that term.  But don't criticize someone else for using it.  

This is so totally irrelevent to the case it's not worth discussing.  I said it all this morning.  Ignorance is a convenient excuse for having the wrong opinion.  Welllll.  An ignoramous like Rachel Jeantel apparently has some tidbits of info on the offensive language issue.  And if that's all she's got to offer, then I'm not in the loop.  Not black, don't care.  Move along.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

All of you are wrong.
Zimmerman profiled Martin because he was black. The fact that his complex had multiple break ins with black males as the suspects, one arrest, had nothing to do with this.
Zimmerman was a skin head Aryan Nation member even though he mentored black kids on weekends, took a black girl to the prom and his great grandfather was black.
Zimmerman was ordered and commanded by police to stand down but he chased Martin down and shot him to death. Terrible that a 6th grade kid was shot to death.
That is what the media taught me and I sure am glad they did.
Doesn't matter anyway as someone else told me Martin was a street thug banger and deserved to die anyway.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There I s no credible evidence that GZ did anything to detain TM while TM's girlfriend admits that TM was home with his Dad at one point just before the altercation.

Leave it to a libtard to argue over irrelevant hypotheticals.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 15, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> All of you are wrong.
> Zimmerman profiled Martin because he was black. The fact that his complex had multiple break ins with black males as the suspects, one arrest, had nothing to do with this.
> Zimmerman was a skin head Aryan Nation member even though he mentored black kids on weekends, took a black girl to the prom and his great grandfather was black.
> Zimmerman was ordered and commanded by police to stand down but he chased Martin down and shot him to death. Terrible that a 6th grade kid was shot to death.
> ...



rolfmao


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



The story is already sliding off the Headline Zone on most media, and is barely still making the front-page on some...

Another week and you'll have to dig to find a 'current' article on the story...

Another month and it will be off the scopes of 98% of the country... black, white, brown, whatever...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Woot!!!!!
> 
> Eyz luvs sum yootoob





> Eyz lubs sum yootoob



Eyez be fin dat fo ya. Yooz doan has ta pay me.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > B-37 felt sorry for both Trayvon and George.
> ...





KissMy said:


> Rachel Jeantel is shocked the jury did not find her credible.





KissMy said:


> Did Morgan just say Rachel Jeantel had "dignity & grace"???





A_LittleFeisty said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...





Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





KissMy said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Speaking of beating people, Greta just announced there was a guy out jogging and 3 AA's grabbed ,threw him into their car,beat the crap out of him saying it is for TM.  In Senatobia, MS. The guy went to the hospital.  
I hope that is the only thing that happens but with the race baiters out there, I doubt it.

Could they be charged with Kidnapping as well as assault and racial profiling Or???

I don't think Greta would put anything out unless it was documented as real.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe Zimmerman and Martin stopped to play scissors, rocks and paper. 
Zimmerman thought Martin was cheating and was holding him for police.
We all know police teach community watch volunteers to always hold for police cheaters of scissors, rock and paper game.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Sleep on it and tell us what you really think in the AM.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Then in a couple months you will hear a sound bite that says "We are not pursuing hate crime charges against GZ. We respect the jury. Blah blah blah, guns. Blah Blah blah, race. Blah blah blah, don't forget to vote." 

Another month and Ben Crump says we won't pursue civil suit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

HLN is STILL showing the god-damn 12 year old Trayvon in his pretty little football uniform, and now they are interviewing his kiddie football coach on the Fancy Grapes show.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 15, 2013)

Kiddie football coach says Corey and the state threw the case.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



People have repeated such suggestions a hundred times at least, doesn't make it so. Did she "admit" it or are people making that conclusion for her because they feel she's retarded? Please post a link to her testimony where she states that plainly.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 15, 2013)

Did anyone catch DD slip up and statie that Trayvon was looking in homes confirming what George had stated he saw him doing? That right there destroy's the DOJ's case if they decide to bring another case against him.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 15, 2013)

*"It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings..."*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> HLN is STILL showing the god-damn 12 year old Trayvon in his pretty little football uniform, and now they are interviewing his kiddie football coach on the Fancy Grapes show.



Think they'll show this....


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Quick I've found the proof that GZ is racist for you. I've found the smoking gun of Diamond Eugene's testimony.

Loch Ness Monster sighted ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/2/1933


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Quick I've found the proof that GZ is racist for you. I've found the smoking gun of Diamond Eugene's testimony.
> 
> Loch Ness Monster sighted ? History.com This Day in History ? 5/2/1933
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkx-qLwHnOY



I'm so happy for you. Now you can kiss your GZ idol without equivocation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kiddie football coach says Corey and the state threw the case.



oh no--there goes the coalition of the stupid  !


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Quick I've found the proof that GZ is racist for you. I've found the smoking gun of Diamond Eugene's testimony.
> ...



I will do it with my hoodie up!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Did anyone catch DD slip up and statie that Trayvon was looking in homes confirming what George had stated he saw him doing? That right there destroy's the DOJ's case if they decide to bring another case against him.



i missed it


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




I think the media whores should be charged with inciting.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Too bad the defense had to restrain themselves a bit or she woulda blabbed like a screaming meemy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > HLN is STILL showing the god-damn 12 year old Trayvon in his pretty little football uniform, and now they are interviewing his kiddie football coach on the Fancy Grapes show.
> ...



Before There Was Justice For Trayvon In 2010 George Zimmerman Launched Justice For Sherman Ware Black Homeless Man Knocked Unconscious By White Man [Video Of The Assault]

(Daily Caller) In a letter obtained exclusively by The Daily Caller on Monday, a family member of George Zimmerman ripped Seminole County, Fla. NAACP president Turner Clayton for a rush to judgment in the Trayvon Martin case.
..
The letter also described how Zimmerman was one of very few in Sanford, Fla., who spoke out publicly to condemn the beating of the black homeless man Sherman Ware on December 4, 2010 by the son of a Sanford police officer.

Do you know the individual that stepped up when no one else in the black community would? the family member wrote. Do you know who spent tireless hours putting flyers on the cars of persons parked in the churches of the black community? Do you know who waited for the church&#8208;goers to get out of church so that he could hand them fliers in an attempt to organize the black community against this horrible miscarriage of justice? Do you know who helped organize the City Hall meeting on January 8th, 2011 at Sanford City Hall??

That person was GEORGE ZIMMERMAN. Ironic isnt it?

Before There Was ?Justice For Trayvon? In 2010 George Zimmerman Launched ?Justice For Sherman Ware? Black Homeless Man Knocked Unconscious By White Man [Video Of The Assault]


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mustang said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Retard, he felt his life in danger...


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. some of the comments here.
> ...



I know... it's amazing.  Heard a woman on TV last night saying she feared that her two young sons would be killed by whites now...

According to the statistics I think the real threat comes from her young sons being killed by another African American...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

It was very telling when Morgan asked DD have you been bullied for your speech. DD laughing said "look at me - No - no" & then growled. She established she was the top dog bully, people don't dis her.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

KissMy said:


> It was very telling when Morgan asked DD have you been bullied for your speech. DD laughing said "look at me - No - no" & then growled. She established she was the top dog bully, people don't dis her.



I'm really fed up with the media excusing her hostile disrespect for the court because 'she didn't want to be there.'  Well here's a flash for Mz, we ALL have to do things we don't want to do.  We don't get to hold the authorities of this land in contempt simply because we don't want to be there.  She was obviously auditioning for something tonight.  Prolly not Playboy though.  Ick!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > It was very telling when Morgan asked DD have you been bullied for your speech. DD laughing said "look at me - No - no" & then growled. She established she was the top dog bully, people don't dis her.
> ...



This is the best thing that's ever happened to her.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 15, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Did anyone catch DD slip up and statie that Trayvon was looking in homes confirming what George had stated he saw him doing? That right there destroy's the DOJ's case if they decide to bring another case against him.



the repeat will be on in awhile 

you dont happen to have a taped and much shortened copy 

of this do you by chance


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. some of the comments here.
> ...



With all due respect, did you even watch the trial? Or listen to the 911 call?  

1. The 911 Dispatcher did not give him an order.  He said, "we don't NEED you to do that" and not "Please do NOT follow him." 911 Dispatchers are required to tell people that in EVERY situation.  If you ask a 911 dispatcher if it's alright to shoot a home invader they won't tell you yes or no.  IF you are asking a dispatcher if it's ok to save someone from a burning building they'll tell you that they don't need to you to that in order to take liability off themselves.  

2. According to Zimmerman's statements, corroborated by his own 911 call, he only "chased" Martin for a few seconds before the 911 dispatcher made his comment about not needing him to follow and Zimmerman replied "Ok."  What prompted the dispatcher to ask this question was because he heard Zimmerman's heavy breathing in the phone.  After Zimmerman said, "ok" his breathing returned to normal indicating that he'd stopped running after Zimmerman.

3.  Now here's a physics lesson, or perhaps a mathematical one. According to Zimmerman's statements he was returning to his vehicle when Martin attacked him, implying that Martin must have turned around and returned in order to confront Zimmerman. (I think this is actually what happened seeing has how the only evidence of initial verbal contact was when Martin asked "What are you following me for?" while Jeantel was on the phone with him. 

NOW, Let's hypothetically say that Zimmerman continued following Martin at a walking pace.  You have a 17 year old black boy running in the other direction being followed by an overweight hispanic guy at a walking pace.  How did they end up running back in to one another?  Either way Martin would have HAD to have turned around and came back to confront Zimmerman.  He was only 300+ feet from his house and had plenty of time to get there...

4. There's no doubt that, in the space time continuum, the actions of Zimmerman ultimately led to Martin's death.  But we could say that about ANYTHING! We could say that Martin's poor behavior, leading to him being kicked out of school, put him in that neighborhood that day.  The "domino" theory can be used to explain EVERYTHING that happens.  If only somone had set their alarm 5 minutes earlier like a responsible working American, they wouldn't have gotten in that car accident that killed someone.  The problem is that the domino theory is not "law."  

Nothing that Zimmerman did that day, leading up to the shooting ,was illegal.  Nothing Martin did, leading up to the confrontation, was illegal. Hell, Martin could have stood there and called Zimmerman a racist profiling spick and nothing illegal would have been done. The first crime that was committed was when Martin decided to punch Zimmerman.  That would have ended up being a misdemeanor charge. But when he decided to keep pummeling his head into the concrete, it would have escalated the charge to Assault and Battery; a felony.  Then, according to Zimmerman, Martin saw Zimmerman's gun on his hip and said "You're going to die tonight motherfucker."  This statement right there ups the charge to Attempted Murder.

It seems that most of the people disagreeing with this verdict simply don't understand self-defense laws and, honestly, haven't watched but a fraction of the trial, if at all.  Most of the people rioting and protesting are just sheep being corralled by the race baiting of the media.  A media that presented Martin as a 12 year old boy while they flashed Zimmerman's booking photos.  A media that deliberately edited Zimmerman's 911 call to make him sound racist even though the ONLY time  Zimmerman mentioned Martin's race was when the dispatcher asked for one and gave him options...A media that continuously injects white vs black racism into the issue when Zimmerman is obviously more hispanic than he is white.
I'm not accusing you of this because I don't know how much of the trial you watched.  I watched almost every bit of it.  I sat here at work with it live streaming on the computer.  I watched it at home.  I probably missed a few hours of it here and there.  Also, being a CHL holder myself I was originally under the impression that Zimmerman was guilty; based on the reports by the media of course.  However, after watching the trial, seeing the evidence, listening to witnesses, etc... I changed my mind.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I agree.  Seriously I can't see any kind of future for her even now.  She is nothing more than a curiosity.   All she would have been without this was somebody's baby mamma.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



With those light injuries? 

30 times? 

In George Zimmerman trial, police investigators take stand - Los Angeles Times



> At one point, Serino tells Zimmerman that his statements of being hit 25 to 30 times were "not quite consistent" with the level of his injuries from the confrontation with Martin.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She can evoke pity from some. She'll make a few bucks here and there but eventually wind up back in da hood.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She's gonna go for a book deal LOL. Not in cursive, though.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

Londoner said:


> Trayvon, who clearly doubled back for GZ once he realized he was being hunted  is dead because of racism and lax gun laws.



1. Laxed gun law? Zimmerman took a proficiency course, had his finger prints given to the state, had a local, state, and national backgroung check done on him, and had permite from the state to carry that firearm.

2. Perhaps there's a better lesson here.  Once you've escaped, don't turn around and attempt to beat someone up who's following you; they might be armed...


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That is not very much time. Then there is know witness two Trayvon's bashing George's head into the ground. Means Travon did not do it, George hit his head on ground twice another way. I'm trying to under stand if he gave him anymre pops to the face. The fact that Trayvon had know scratches on his knuckles ofter than after the nose punch. I would exspect if he kept punching he have scatches on both hands. And George had know marks on  his face other than the nose , makes you think Trayvon did not punch him anymore. Does not mean Trayvon's hand would not have bruised the next day had he lived.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Trayvon had two layers of clothes on how could George scratch him? You can hold on to some one with out making a mark you know. Unfortunatly Trayvon died before he could bruise.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

Sallow said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



She had ALREADY LEFT THE CONTRFONTATION.  You CANNOT leave a confrontation and then decide to go back in armed. Despite what "item" you want to retrieve.  If she lived out in the country, 30 minutes from any help and the ONLY way she was able to save her life was to pull out her gun and stop an advancing attack, then she would be justified.  However, she left the house, was not beign pursued, grabbed a gun, and fired a shot through a wall and into a room with her kids in it. I'm not saying I agree with giving her 20 years in prison but this is NOT an equivalent comparison to the Zimmerman case.

Zimmerman discharged his firearm while in the process of getting his ass whopped.  He did not know that Martin was going to attack him when he "followed" Martin.  Marissa, however, KNEW that when she went back into the house there was going to be a confrontation.  She KNOWINGLY put herself back in the house and into a confrontation.  Zimmerman, according to the evidence, was reporting Martin's movements to police when Martin attacked him.  Apples and Oranges.  Until you find evidence that there was a confrontation between Zimmerman and Martin, then Zimmerman went back to his truck and got his gun, then confronted Martin again only to kill him, the case is not the same.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Trayvon's friend never said that. Trayvon's dad was not home he was out with his girlfriend. Trayvon's friend said he told her he was close buy were he staying. According to the map were it was mapped out it Trayvon was a block away.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## horselightning (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Welcome I think? LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



That's exactly what I needed for help with a question that came up not long ago. You really are quite good with your comments here. Keep it going.


----------



## animallover (Jul 15, 2013)

Yay new thread! Lol 

Hope your ok aye!


----------



## BrianH (Jul 15, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



No evidence that GZ did anything to detain Martin.  IN fact, while giving his statements to the Sanford detective after the incident, the detective tried to trip GZ up and told him that they caught the entire thing on video; to which GZ responed "Thank God."  This implies that that Zimmerman was telling the truth.  If the statements GZ made were false he would have fessed up when Serino told him there was a video of it; as I think anyone would have. You don't tell a lie of something that was caught on video...


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > she didn't because she couldn't. Speculating doesn't count. You don't get to just make up shit in a court of law
> ...



Strange,what she actually said is that Zimmerman responded to the question by asking "What are you doing around here."

She also thought that there had been riots in Sandford after Martin was shot, and that Zimmerman was arrested the night of the shooting.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

BrianH said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Or he knows a good bluff when he hears it, and he's counter-bluffing to cover his lies.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How is telling someone that there is a rule about something when there is no rule not a lie?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > It was very telling when Morgan asked DD have you been bullied for your speech. DD laughing said "look at me - No - no" & then growled. She established she was the top dog bully, people don't dis her.
> ...



Oh yeah - She was majorly dissing the court. Had it not been televised & had so much attention, a real judge would have jailed her ass.

Her top dog bullying attitude shows how her & Trayvon see no problem with whoopin azz as an ordinary event. She was the same in court. She even said under oath "I thought it was just another fight" but then days later I found out he was killed.

DD the bully does what she wants, when she wants. She say "I didn't put Trayvon at that funeral. I didn't put him in that coffin... *I did not plan for that week to be at a funeral*." So I lied cuz I had planned better things to do.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The verdict was not guilty, and it was unanimous.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



They acquitted him because there was massive pressure from the media and the government to find him guilty.

Wait...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There could have been a thousand reasons they didn't convict. Sometimes there are obstinate jurors that just won't go along with good reasoning, and the rest finally give in just to GTFO of there.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 15, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Ever here the term "Hung jury?"

Feel free to not answer, I am am tired of arguing with the wall.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Ever hear of people being falsely convicted? It happens abundantly in this country, in case you hadn't heard. Why do you think that happens. One big reason IMO is obstinate jurors.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't bother. He is to cheap to get CNN. She clearly told the exact circumstances that were addressed and how in the deliberations. Truly the closest we will ever get to being in that room. That isn't enough for Quick. He needed to be in the room to be able to see it right in front of his cataracts to believe it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Don't bother. He is to cheap to get CNN. She clearly told the exact circumstances that were addressed and how in the deliberations. Truly the closest we will ever get to being in that room. That isn't enough for Quick. He needed to be in the room to be able to see it right in front of his cataracts to believe it.



So you're going to make comments in future forums based on a juror's book? 

http://news.yahoo.com/george-zimmerman-trial-juror-hopes-write-book-agent-173535861.html


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 15, 2013)

That juror B-37 might have an agenda and affinity with GZ.

George Zimmerman trial juror hopes to write a book, agent says



> Juror B37 has been described as a mother of two who grew up in a military family and used to have a permit to carry a concealed weapon.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## dblack (Jul 15, 2013)

Jerry Springer is hosting a Zimmerman baby-momma bitch slap showdown this weekend.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Law has spoken...

Not Guilty...

Next slide, please...


----------



## BrianH (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Proof?


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 16, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Your situation here is too far-fetched.  I see where you are going, but here's the deal - I truly believe that police departments, and the dispatchers that work for them, are mainly concerned with preventing violence, without all that much concern for liability.  So far absent in our discussion here is the fact that it is virtually impossible to maintain a civil lawsuit against a police department (or any governmental agency, for that matter) based on negligent conduct.  Intentional conduct, yes, but when a dispatcher messes up, it's negligent, not intentional.  It's nice to THINK about holding a police agency liable in money damages for negligence, but in reality, it just doesn't happen.

Have you ever gotten involved in a road rage incident?  I have - several times.  Fortunately, none of them ever came to anything physical, just your usual posturing, gesturing, etc.  But if I was ever being followed by a guy in a road rage incident, and I was on my home turf, I would go STRAIGHT to the police station, pull up in front, get out, and invite the jerk to take it inside if he has a complaint.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> HLN is STILL showing the god-damn 12 year old Trayvon in his pretty little football uniform, and now they are interviewing his kiddie football coach on the Fancy Grapes show.





Steve_McGarrett said:


> Did anyone catch DD slip up and statie that Trayvon was looking in homes confirming what George had stated he saw him doing? That right there destroy's the DOJ's case if they decide to bring another case against him.





Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I made the mistake of watching that crap interview of the racist Rachel.  I should not have wasted my time when Hannity had a first class show with O'Mara and West and several others.  I won't bother tuning in to Piers ever again and, you are correct, he can get his fat ass back across the pond.  He is absolutely worthless.

I am in the process or DVR'ing Hannity.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2013)

BrianH said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



Actually, the first crime was when Zimmerman left his vehicle and followed Trayvon up into the backyards of the complex.

Sorry...............but he'd followed Trayvon for quite a while, as well as quite a ways up the backyards.

If Zimmerman lived on that row, I may be able to see a connection, but if he didn't, he's nothing more than a wanna be cop who fucked up and killed an innocent teen.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



Just what came to mind.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

BrianH said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I speeking of the only way matching sounds heard by Trayvon's friend by the only way that phone could have landed sperate from the ear peace. It does not fit Trayvon doing it himself , exspecially at how fast it began. He had no intention of disconecting that phone call or he would have done it before hand. I also wonder why George never mentioned anything about Trayvon's phone , he had to have scene it in his hand when Trayvon came up to him and said what are you following me for. And I do not thnk he would fess up, exspecially sense it could send him to jail.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

If you ever wondered what a bitch slap looked like, well here you go:


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Thank You! Glad to be able to help.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> ...



  And thats about the stupidest thing I've heard all day. Congratulations ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



 Please go there! You ill informed twit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



  Are you serious?  I guess there's no reason for fire and ambulance dispatchers either.
You should probably get rid of the guy at the drive through window at Micky Ds as well.
 Because he provides the same service...passing along info to the right people.
   You're going to get schooled and you might want to exit now before you look any more ridiculous.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 4H: Why would you want a dispatcher, who is functionally blind during the interaction, to have some sort of (absolute) legal authority over a person who has called him or her? That seems counter intuitive.
> ...



  Knock yourself out...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> So at the end of the day, we don't have to respect Police Dispatchers everybody....you heard it here first!



  So you want a guy who is miles away calling the shots? 
The dispatcher is just that,a dispatcher. Nothing more,nothing less.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

4Horsemen said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> ...



My, that was quick!  I go away for a while; I stick my nose back  in here, just to see... and sure enough, my faith is reaffirmed; some things in this place just never change! First of all, 4Horseman here posts up a very thinly disguised "straw man fallacy" of an argument; and then everyone else gives the thing 6 (count 'em,  SIX!) pages of attention, when a single, simple reply would have put the poor thing out of its misery! Ok, boys and girls, Gadfly is back in the house, and you know I won't let that slide.

Cutting through the drivel, the post quoted above reveals the unstated but obvious intent. Here's the argument, stated openly: "Dispatchers ARE the police, and if we don't do what the nice policeman/woman tells us,  then we are taking the law into our own hands; that's bad, and it must be punished ( and by extension, any case where it wasn't punished is an injustice, so we should be outraged, OUTRAGED, I tell you!)". That about cover it, 4Horseman? That IS where you were trying to go, isn't it, at least by implication? Unfortunately the issue you are actually upset about, is not that at all; as a matter of fact, the question you raised is not even remotely legally  (or morally) germane to what you are upset about, and I think you know that. (If you don't, your education in logical argumentation and critical thinking is somewhat deficient).  There are legitimate moral, ethical, legal and societal issues in the situation alluded to here that are actually worth serious discussion and thought. This is NOT one of them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > If the Dispatcher had told SG not to get a shotgun, and OG had driven his car into SG's mother, that would have raised liability issues for the police department and the city, which is why dispatchers are specifically trained not to tell people what to do in cases like this.
> ...



  Yes they are trained not to give out advice that may make them liable.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > So at the end of the day, we don't have to respect Police Dispatchers everybody....you heard it here first!
> ...



I doubt he does, really; and if he did get his way, the first time the result was not to his emotional liking, he'd be demanding the contrary. No, I suspect this argument is more about "This didn't turn out the way I would have liked" than it is about "This is the only way to do things". However, it's easier to put up a straw man argument, and/or an appeal to authority (this is a little of both), than to argue the real substance of complex issues.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 16, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> 4Horsemen said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




It's like they live in a fantasy world of their own making.
The dispatcher argument has been beat to death,and yet here we are again.
 It's frigging mind boggling !


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > 4Horsemen said:
> ...



Well, you have to understand the frame of reference; if the facts are not on your side, and you didn't get your way, it's just easier to fall back on whatever you think sounds good than to construct a rational argument; so it's either that, or just start slinging the "r-word" around. and see what sticks first. Last refuge of the intellectually slothful and emotionally desperate. Then again, some people have the notion that if they repeat something inane often enough, it might sound intelligent.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Academics believe what the grant money pays them to think; It's really very simple. Do I REALLy need to remind you of "Climategate"? Please! And by the way, Joe, in case you haven't noticed, this is America, NOT Australia; but hey, if you like their way of doing it better, you're free to join them; our borders are open, and you're free to go elsewhere anytime you like.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:
			
		

> NW, fake NW, no NW, doesn't matter. It is still legal to follow someone in America.  Even if the person you are following is black.



 I respect your point of view but  the word  "following" is far more complex than you seem to know.  Stalking is" following" and that is a crime even if the person you are stalking is Black!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 16, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



I think I said up front that the situation was far fetched.

Tell me something, given your premise that the one thing police departments want to do is prevent violence, why the fuck didn't this call get the highest possible priority? The guy called 911, told them he was being followed, where he was, where he was going, and that he was going to get a gun, yet the two people still had enough time to argue after he went into his house and came out with his gun.

Think about that, the response time for something that was clearly escalating to the point of violence, and possibly death, was still slow enough that they had time to argue in front of his house. How long did this incident last before the police finally put down their coffee and donuts to see if they could prevent that violence that you think is their primary concern.

Face the facts George, the number one concern for every cop, even the good ones, is to get home every night. (Honestly, I would hate to see cops that didn't want to get home carrying a gun, it would be worse than it is now.) If they really wanted to prevent violence they wouldn't break down the doors of septuagenarians and put them in the hospital after shooting the family pet simply to serve a search warrant. 

EXCLUSIVE: Seniors get*$300G for cop attack by NYPD in Brooklyn home - NY Daily News

If they wanted to prevent violence they would arrest a stroke victim on the side of the road for refusing to answer questions.

Inmate's untreated, fatal stroke results in $1 million settlement by Hillsborough sheriff, jail medical provider | Tampa Bay Times

I was involved in a road rage incident once, many years ago, so long ago that they didn't even call it road rage. Frankly, if I had access to a shot gun then I would have gone for it because the nearest police station was about 15 miles in the other direction, and I would have had to go through downtown to get to it. Even today downtown in that city is empty after 6 pm. 

Where did shotgun guy live in relation to the police station? Would it have been more dangerous to attempt to get there than go home? The little I know seems to indicate it would have been a longer drive, does it really make sense to prolong the danger than to get off the streets? Keep in mind that, despite your personal feelings about guns, shotgun guy did not shoot at the guy that followed him, even when he claims to have believed his mother was in danger. All he did was disable the car he was driving, which is the equivalent of disarming him.

Why try to turn this into a crusade about following the orders of dispatchers, which they probably didn't give in the first place, instead of pointing out how responsible and civic minded shotgun guy was?


----------



## Interpol (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> 
> 1. "We don't need you to do that (follow TM)" is not an order. It's a suggestion. The dispatcher does not give orders due to liability issues.
> 2. There actually is no proof that GZ did follow TM after that suggestion.



That's correct, just like there is actually no proof that TM threw the first punch, even if some people tell themselves that's the truth.


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

> It they have no authority, why call them in the first place?



That is who you are connected to when you dial 911. That's why. 

Let's clear something up, because there seems to be a bit of a misconception happening here. Police dispatch and 911 dispatch, are two different entities. In a small town or rural area, when you dial 911, you may in fact be connected directly to the Police dispatcher. In larger cities, you are probably not connected directly to the PD, but rather, an independent agency which handles emergencies of all nature. "What is your emergency?" is usually their first question. You see, they need to know whether they should contact the police, fire, or ambulance dispatcher from there. 

But regardless of whether you are speaking to an emergency management dispatcher, or an actual police officer who is working dispatch, the protocols are the same. What they tell you, is not legally binding or enforceable as law, they are merely instructed to advise you of the most safe action to take, given the situation. Whether you follow their advice or not, is entirely up to you. If you don't follow their advice, it is not a violation of the law. If you violate the law, it is still a violation of the law.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

5'11" my ass. I see picture after picture with him towering over people. The 6'3" reports are more accurate. More corruption from the state to list him at 5'11"


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

That poor, helpless, little kid surely couldn't defend himself against the 5'7" George Zimmerman. STUPID FUCKING MEDIA. GOOD FOR FUCKING NOTHING.


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

Interpol said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > This is a thinly veiled reference to the GZ case.
> ...



But that's not the truth. First, there is the testimony of Zimmerman, that is evidence. Then, there is the phone call made by TM to his girlfriend, where he stated that he was going back to confront Zimmerman and "make the cracka pay" ...again, this is evidence. Then, there is the evidence of Zimmerman's face, which was severely lacerated, while TM suffered only lacerations to his ring finger, (aside from the gunshot wound, of course.) Again, this is evidence that TM struck GZ first, and in fact, was the only one to land a punch to the face at all. We also have to suspend reality to believe that Zimmerman phoned 911 for help, and THEN attacked someone. Attackers just don't do that, it's extremely illogical. 

So the "proof" is in the combined evidence of all this, and your failure to recognize it, is not withstanding. The jury, who is the only entity that really matters here, was convinced by this evidence and found to acquit on all charges. To try and now claim there wasn't any proof, is beyond reason, and is an abject LIE.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



"Followed Trayvon...for quite a while.."? 30 seconds and no more than 100 yards? Get real. If you think that's a crime, anywhere, you are totally delusional as to what the law is (What you WISH it is, doesn't matter) ! 

As for that idea you have about hitting someone just for following you, without any clear verbal or physical threat...good luck with that. Try it, and I hope ALL you get is an assault charge and  a night in jail! If you're lucky, that's all that WILL happen; it's not all that CAN happen, though! A number of people who have thought that way, are no longer around to discuss the matter. Trayvon Martin at least had the excuse of being an adolescent with adolescent emotions and judgement; you're an adult, and should know better.


----------



## Politico (Jul 16, 2013)

Let's just send them all to Eqypt. That's how they do it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 5'11" my ass. I see picture after picture with him towering over people. The 6'3" reports are more accurate. More corruption from the state to list him at 5'11"



The problem is, his autopsy report has him at five foot eleven inches.  Do you argue with the autopsy report?  You actually believe that is inaccurate?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Mark O'Mara didn't mince words in his condemnation of the Zimmerman prosecutors.

He was regarding the violation of the Brady rule: which requires the defense to turn over evidence. The prosecution had attempted to withhold evidence in Trayvon's phone. And O'Mara even noted that Angela Corey had fired the mother of a three-month-old baby who had complied with the law.

And as you'll see in the video below: O'Mara slammed Corey for unethically calling Zimmerman a murder after the verdict.

Zimmerman's lawyer calls prosecutors 'disgrace' to profession

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_zNKihbbQA]Mark O'Mara slams Angela Corey for her calling George Zimmerman a murderer in HLN interview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Naturegirl said:
			
		

> Why didn't Trayvon get off the phone with his friend and call 911 if someone was stalking him? I know I would.


He couldn't, GZ had the line tied up...

Seriously, TM only lived there for several days so if he came from another state or town the 911 function on his cell phone wouldn't work at the new zipcode or locale. I know MY cell phone doesn't!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 16, 2013)

Angela Corey should go to jail for withholding exculpatory evidence.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Angela Corey should go to jail for withholding exculpatory evidence.



Man you guys are like scorpions.

Didn't you see her after the verdict was read?

She was happy.

That's the outcome she wanted. She's a conservative republican, and she wanted Zimmerman cut loose.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mark O'Mara didn't mince words in his condemnation of the Zimmerman prosecutors.
> 
> He was regarding the violation of the Brady rule: which requires the defense to turn over evidence. The prosecution had attempted to withhold evidence in Trayvon's phone. And O'Mara even noted that Angela Corey had fired the mother of a three-month-old baby who had complied with the law.
> 
> ...



The dog and pony show continues.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



If I don't get shot and killed, that person is going to jail.

Hopefully, before they shoot and kill me.  

But.........................if you follow me like Zimmerman did, I hope that your ass is beaten down before you shoot me.

Zimmerman was wrong, knew he was wrong, and kept trying to change his story to prove him right.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> *Florida vs Zimmerman - SUPPRESSED Material Facts*
> 
> .



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHs2coAzLJ8]Triumph des Willens (1935) - Triumph of the Will - YouTube[/ame]

Check out the crowds in the film.

I bet you can spot the "fact provider".


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPNK0VspQ0M]Public Enemy - 911 is a Joke - YouTube[/ame]

But seriously..and a black kid calling the cops?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Angela Corey should go to jail for withholding exculpatory evidence.



Hmm.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Mark O'Mara didn't mince words in his condemnation of the Zimmerman prosecutors.
> ...



Certainly not that sham of a trial. But, yea; the media's crucifixion of an innocent man in the name of phony racial justice does continue.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Angela Corey should go to jail for withholding exculpatory evidence.
> ...



She's a Republicrat.....and that only means so much if anything. If she was happy, it was because she placated the media, the mob, and the govt. mafia and still doesn't have an innocent man in prison on her conscious.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Society generally frowns upon murderers.

Funny that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



She's you. You are her.

Stop your fussin and feudin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxJyPsmEask]Christine O'Donnell ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > And he will not be the last.
> ...


Almost immediately, in the media.

In reality -- not yet.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Why should we do that when we can fix this country.   Your side is becoming smaller and more irrelevent as you drive people like me out of your party.  

Never voted for a Democrat before 2012.  Can't see a situation where I'd ever vote Republican again as long as the kooks and flat-earthers are running things. 

But to your point, Climategate was a ginned up "scandal" by the deniers. They took one phrase out of a memo and tried to create a crisis.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



As opposed to being 10 degrees hotter which would be devastating to the environment?


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 16, 2013)

Why is Joshua Chellew less important than Trayvon Martin? | The Daily Caller


i hear they are headed down there as we speak to condemn a  vicious racist attack on one  man by  4 vicious thugs. no, WAIT, the  victim was white so they dont  give a damn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 5'11" my ass. I see picture after picture with him towering over people. The 6'3" reports are more accurate. More corruption from the state to list him at 5'11"
> ...



Well, let's not forget who did that autopsy...

"I don't remember"

"I have no memory"

"This happened too long ago. I don't remember. Read the paper."

"I'm from China. We are always prepared"

"If my memory serves me right, Trayvon's the one who lost the fight?"

"*I'll check my notes about what happened, I'll try to see what I imagined*."


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 5'11" my ass. I see picture after picture with him towering over people. The 6'3" reports are more accurate. More corruption from the state to list him at 5'11"
> ...



TM's legs & body were likely not straight before rigor mortis set in. I doubt that incompetent little M.E. & his mixed up staff were able to straighten TM's body before measuring the next day. Then his shoes were off which adds another inch or 2.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Actually he did say he didn't take photos of the hands because hands "curl" when you're dead.  So apparently no one take photos of hands at autopsy because the the curl thing.  
/sarcasm

He lost every shred of credibility with me.  I think he botched the autopsy, at best


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



He didn't really botch it. He just had no memory of how to do one when he walked in the room.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



When they got their first fire arm?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Mistakes were made and a cold blooded  murderer walks free.

I hear people say that we have the best justice system in the world.

Yeah, for guilty murderers with good lawyers and a prejudiced jury.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> That poor, helpless, little kid surely couldn't defend himself against the 5'7" George Zimmerman. STUPID FUCKING MEDIA. GOOD FOR FUCKING NOTHING.



There was a weight and age factor that you are ignoring.

I don't know many 17 year old kids that can whip a 29 year old.

But then again, George is quite a punk.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Mistakes were made and a cold blooded  murderer walks free.
> 
> I hear people say that we have the best justice system in the world.
> 
> Yeah, for guilty murderers with good lawyers and a prejudiced jury.



what 

the jurors first vote was

three not guilty 

two manslaughter 

one 2nd degree murder


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Mistakes were made and a cold blooded  murderer walks free.
> ...



It's the final verdict that counts.  I saw the juror interview last night where the jury said she felt sorry for DD, didn't believe her, and that she was uneducated.

White bitch aint never been in the hood.

BTW, her husband is a defense lawyer and she is writing a book.

She had to have lied about not knowing much about the zimmerman case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Jon I didn't hear it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon I didn't hear it.



Well then, hear it.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > That poor, helpless, little kid surely couldn't defend himself against the 5'7" George Zimmerman. STUPID FUCKING MEDIA. GOOD FOR FUCKING NOTHING.
> ...








There sure was and Martin was the bigger of the two.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

The juror said they were swayed by the fictional cartoon the defense showed.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



it certainly wasnt a slam dunk for zimmerman


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jon I didn't hear it.
> ...



The window thing I didn't hear the window thing Jon I mean Snook


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jon I didn't hear it.



hear what


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The juror said they were swayed by the fictional cartoon the defense showed.



They were shown a film of your accomplishments in life? I must have missed that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So what.  He was taller.  When they book boxing matches they go by weight class not height.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jon I didn't hear it.
> ...



The she said he was looking in peoples houses thing you're looking for.  I didn't hear that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The juror said they were swayed by the fictional cartoon the defense showed.
> ...



Par for the course for you.  You do miss a lot.

You probably can''t even piss in a toilet without pissing on the floor.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I think boxing has already been covered.  Li'l Trayvon was the one buffed up for the fights.  Not Zimmerman.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What about the kick boxing school Zimmerman went to?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

I listened to the interview and wow the great divide is strong in the young folks.  Against everyone.   I guess if you teach the divide generation to generation it gets bigger and sucks in every single clan that's not yours.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



i watched part of it then recorded the rest 

others from crowd source are looking at it too 

what i did find interesting  she claimed they talked all the time 

but then after he was shot she didnt think it was weird 

that she didnt hear from him for two days


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Where were all the bruises Zimmerman inflicted on Martin with his feet?  I must have missed that part.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I listened to the interview and wow the great divide is strong in the young folks.  Against everyone.   I guess if you teach the divide generation to generation it gets bigger and sucks in every single clan that's not yours.



that is the result


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I listened to the interview and wow the great divide is strong in the young folks.  Against everyone.   I guess if you teach the divide generation to generation it gets bigger and sucks in every single clan that's not yours.



That's western culture, but it's worse in some factions.  The young do not respect the old generally.  Add that to her disrespect of the system itself, of whites in general, and her own thuggy attitude, and that's what you get.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm..
> ...





Eeyeaahhh..


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


I never said they were kick boxing.  I said zimmerman went to a kick boxing school.

Now pay attention, please.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> the "Nation" should have told em this a long time ago. It's almost too late now



It kinda did.

For the first 160 years or so..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It is the *DEFENDANT* who gets a jury of his peers.  Not his assailant.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I listened to the interview and wow the great divide is strong in the young folks.  Against everyone.   I guess if you teach the divide generation to generation it gets bigger and sucks in every single clan that's not yours.
> ...


Now, they are even going to trust them less after they see a teenager killed in cold blood by a 29 year old sociopath.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That is not codified law.  It's an adage.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Were you not listening to the trial?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Mistakes were made and a cold blooded  murderer walks free.
> 
> I hear people say that we have the best justice system in the world.
> 
> Yeah, for guilty murderers with good lawyers and a prejudiced jury.





Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...





Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Bettie Page died at the age of 85. Pretty much everyone except the truly ignorant know that. So, I don't see you problem. Of course you AND  *he who shall not be named *have issues with my avatar.  I've thought all along you were *him.*  Now I'm sure of it.  Just don't forget to use the proxy server.


----------



## NLT (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess if young black males are thugging then they should be wearing body armor in Florida


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

This isn't even about that anymore.  The verdict was not guilty by a jury of his peers.  That's the way it works.

This is about Holder and the Feds inciting unrest and stirring up the commotion so they can use it to take away a freedom or two.

One whiner always ruins it for the rest of us and then looks around and says well what the hell happened??


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Black sociopaths kill white people every day, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...


Yeah.  Why?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Hay P!  Welcome to the dead catch up thread!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This isn't even about that anymore.  The verdict was not guilty by a jury of his peers.  That's the way it works.
> 
> This is about Holder and the Feds inciting unrest and stirring up the commotion so they can use it to take away a freedom or two.
> 
> One whiner always ruins it for the rest of us and then looks around and says well what the hell happened??



It was a jury of *HIS* peers.  As it was supposed to be.  The jury is a jury of the defendant's peers.  Not the assailant's lynch mob.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Do you want to debate or hurl epithets?

If so, go to the flame zone.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Mistakes were made and a cold blooded  murderer walks free.
> ...



why is it with every riot comes the looting of walmart


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Why does the establishment give them a good reason to riot?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What I got from her snidely looks is she figured out how to memorize the script.  Her attorney sat there all proud.

But doesn't stop the racism from coming out.   It's shocking.  How is it that WE are racist?  The racism is bred into the "I don't want to be equal I want more" mindset and lifestyle.

I'm sorry, but this completely was an eye opener into Reality for me.  I'm shocked and disgusted and more than a little pissed off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Cuz walmart beez ware "da man" be libbin', an shit.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh I did have something to add.
> 
> Asshole.



Why? Exactly..

Florida was given a chance to get this right.

Instead? They overcharged the guy and stacked the jury.

Angela Corey didn't even bother to litigate in the trial.

Afterwards, they were all smiles.

In any case..I doubt they do anything unless there is a lawsuit and Zimmerman testifies.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



They are black supremacists.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



what did walmart to wrong 

in LA yesterday 

to deserve to be looted


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Great question!

Ask Holder.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



And Wal Mart gots de good stuf.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



At least she told the truth. "creepy cracka".


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

And angry black mob burned down a Dollar Store in Nashville a few years back.  Dollar General then refused to rebuild.  I hope that happens when they start burning down the businesses they need to be able to buy services and goods for sustenance.

Star-News - Google News Archive Search

No business is under any obligation to provide goods and services in any particular neighborhood.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Keep feeding that divide.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

When the zombies come, head on down to the Gunshine state or Alabamabam.

We got your back.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



And outed herself as a big fat bigot.  Well, we already had the big fat part.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



i have a friend big lib hated the walmart 

although you would catch him shopping there once and a awhile 

graduated from college got a job with feeding america 

only to discover that walmart has provided 2 billion meals to his employer


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> When the zombies come, head on down to the Gunshine state or Alabamabam.
> 
> We got your back.



The troll known as *catz *used to use that word.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Well if they trash it, Wally World is under NO obligation to rebuild in the hood.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

*Weed dont make him go crazy, it just makes him go hawngry, *~ DeeDee Eugene - 2013


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, you can follow a person without stalking. Not a crime.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Because you can't see the forest through the kick boxing debuncted school. 

That's why.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



One phrase? You know there was more than one email, right?

If you guys are winning, why do you need to lie and cheat?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's going to get 10 degrees hotter? Link?
Spending trillions to only get 9.8 degrees hotter is going to help?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



*Actually, the first crime was when Zimmerman left his vehicle and followed Trayvon up into the backyards of the complex.*

Following someone isn't a crime. Even if the guy you're following is black.

*he's nothing more than a wanna be cop who fucked up and killed an innocent teen.*

An innocent teen who was beating on him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I did have something to add.
> ...



Hey!  We were visiting here.

He was found not guilty by a jury of his peers.  That's the way it works.  It's done.  This was a state matter the Feds have no business sticking their nose in and inciting more shit.

Who they?  You mean the prosecutor that tried to convict him?  Do not tell me you're on the they threw the case bus because that's just dumb.  

Corey was all smiles with her fancy dress and Awards speech because she is a politician.  Like Holder.

The 3 Stooges looked like they ate some bugs and were getting ready to line up for a whipping from momma the forked tongue smiling politician.

Whatcha got next?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Line tied up? LOL!

You can call 911 anywhere. Sorry, you're still wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Naturegirl said:
> ...



You're right, it's safer for the black kid to beat the cracker.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Probably wind up the same in either case.

On a slab.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



911 Wireless Services | FCC.gov

Check out the above link.
You'll sound less ignorant.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Right, because cops only help white people.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sure they do.

That's part of their job, to protect people's rights.

States don't get to arbitrarily take those away.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


The fact is you ignorant fool is that he doesnt even need to be hit in order to defend himself if he feel he will be killed or if great bodily harm will be done. You race baiters are all the same.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



The state didn't take any rights away.

Contrary - they were busy pacifying the angry mob by persecution.

You've got this whole thing flipped.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 16, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> If 30 year-old community college student George Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he wouldn't have had the guts to get out of his car to roly-poly his way through the neighborhood after the "f______ punks" that dare walk by him without him recognizing them. Who do they think they are,  these "a__holes",  who "get away" from George Zimmerman, self-appointed American hero?



I don't want to confuse you with the actual facts, but Zimmerman got out of the car because he lost sight of him in the rain.  He got out to see where he was, not to confront him.  Then he was attacked and thrown to the ground and had his head pounded into the ground.  The only witness saw Trayvon on top of Zimmerman.  But you go on believing whatever fairytale helps you sleep at night.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 16, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I guess Zimmerman wasn't railroaded since he is fortunate enough to be a "white" Hispanic.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It wasn't one phrase, Joe,: it was the longstanding pattern of frankly unprofessional and dishonest behavior that phrase revealed and was an example of,  that was the problem. It was one more example of liberals never letting the truth get in the way of their agenda, a practice we have seen again in the Zimmerman case, (along with many other  examples to numerous to go into here).. In fairness, a lot of conservatives have taken to acting in kind, producing the screaming match that characterizes our political discourse these days. Conservatives saw, that the screeching and the shrill diatribes actually got you some traction, and also that your philosophy was one of "by whatever means necessary", and decided they might as well try the same. The only difference, is, we don't have a built-in constituency of non-productive people who have nothing better to do that protest, march in the streets, and/or engage in civil disorder on behalf of "the cause"; we don't march, or riot, because we are too damn busy being productive citizens, carrying out our daily responsibilities. I'm actually OK with that; what I'm not OK with, is the desire on the part of some of your compatriots to use disadvantaged youth as a  sort of thug "army" with which to terrorize and intimidate the rest of us; a disgusting tactic which has been acknowledged rather openly by a few on the left right here on this board. Even when it's only frustrated rhetoric, that idea is repulsive. It's wrong, and exploitative of the very people your side claims to be concerned for. I wish the more rational portion of the left would disavow that sort of thing, which actually serves no one well; but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2013)

Depending on which liberal you hear from, Zimmerman is a white hispanic, a white wannabe or a self claimed hispanic.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

Why aren't people getting this upset with black-on-black crime? Why aren't Obama, Sharpton, Crump, Jackson, etc bringing attention to this problem? Is it because they can't claim racism on it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

"Sorry for giving you a hard time". 

I'll hand it to the gal, she kept her poise.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2013)

No sane person is going to give a ride to a strange man who appeared to be prowling around looking for trouble.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 16, 2013)

If we are going to play this "what if" game, then lets compare apples to apples.

If Martin was the neighborhood watchman...and he called 911 to report a suspicious looking individual in the neighborhood...and he identified himself to the 911 operator....and the operator suggested to him to NOT follow the suspicious looking individual...be he opted to ignore the suggestion....and the altercation occurred....and Martin was found with a broken nose, lacerations on the back of his head....and Zimmerman was dead of a single gunshot wound....and Martin gave the exact story Zimmerman did.....

My guess?

Martin would have been treated exactly how Zimmerman was by the police..

However....

Martin would have never been put on trial.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why aren't people getting this upset with black-on-black crime? Why aren't Obama, Sharpton, Crump, Jackson, etc bringing attention to this problem? Is it because they can't claim racism on it?



Apparently, Agenda is big business as are political campaigns.

The Feds are either going to make a go or flirt with this enough to incite the sheeple, this is a great catalyst for taking a couple of our freedoms away.   Somebody always has to ruin it for the rest of us and then they look around and say well what the hell happened?   The motivation for them is certainly not "That's part of their job, to protect people's rights."

LOL at that.


----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

If Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he wouldn't have chased after Martin.  Pussies only feel big when they are armed and the kid isn't.


----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Why would a grown man offer a boy a ride.....oh, nevermind.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> If Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he wouldn't have chased after Martin.  Pussies only feel big when they are armed and the kid isn't.



hmmm...

I wonder how that pussy Zimmerman knew that Martin was unarmed.

You are a dick rdean. Not to mention an unintelligent race baiting racist.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yes, about that time... My boys got BB guns first as I did so they could learn gun safety and how to shoot. They each got rifles at about 12. They are 35,31 and 29 now and all have CCP's. Only 1 has fired a weapon at a human and that was in Iraq.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Perhaps you should review the testimony of his instructor who basically said he sucked at fighting.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Sucked at fighting and then burned his Mancard to ashes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey Eric!  You proud of yourself for appeasing/inciting the angry mob?  Way to go!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/17/us/los-angeles-protests-zimmerman.html?_r=0


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Umm, except that we don't customarily apply that term to those acquitted of the charge by a jury of their peers (though I've heard it said, in this case,  he *should* have been tried by a jury of *Martin's peers*, the language and intent of the Constitution notwithstanding). Gee, Sallow, I'm so sorry you libtards didn't get the legal lynching you wanted in this case, but hey, cheer up; if you all keep agitating enough, some fool will blow Zimmerman away on the street, maybe even kill a couple of innocent people doing it, and then what? You and your media pals and political bedfellows going to celebrate, shed a few crocodile tears, or what?  I predict that unless any innocents caught in the crossfire happen to belong to one of your favored victim groups, most of you will neither care much, nor acknowledge your own role in orchestrating it; hell, you might relish making them your new poster children in your supposed "crusade against senseless violence"; I can just hear the smug, self-righteous bleating, breast-beating, and hand-wringing angst now.

The only thing to "celebrate" here, is that the system worked; the only other way takeaway from it is that we're never going to know whether Trayvon Martin would have grown up to be a productive citizen or a thug; he'll never get the chance to be either, because both he and someone else, neither of whom set out to commit a crime, made errors in judgement one night that escalated, until one of them ended up dead. That's not criminal, Sallow; what it is, is tragic, pure and simple, and it might be just a little better to remember that, that engage in an orgy of vengeance and recrimination in search of an agenda.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you KIDDING me?

I cannot believe this crap.   After all the evidence and the unfounded race crime investigation, he is still going to hang his hat on this incident.

Agenda is big business - gotta pay for that limo.

Al Sharpton plans George Zimmerman protests - Tal Kopan - POLITICO.com


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

OH Jeeze. This just in: Stevie Wonder to boycot Florida. Obviously Stevie hasn't seen the headlines. George Zimmerman is NOT GUILTY.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

It scares me for our country that an event like this can create this.

Seriously.

I need to go to work.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 16, 2013)

that was worth watching.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2013)

They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.

 But we all know that if Martin had been white, this would have gone to a grand jury as it should have. The grand jury almost certainly would have determined self defense and that would have been the end of it. The ONLY reason the grand jury was bypassed and there was a high profile, highly publicized trial was because Martin was black and they wanted Zimmerman to be white. And if that does not keep fanning the fires of racism, I don't know what would.

 It makes me sick when I read of property being vandalized or destroyed and people being assaulted and beat up all over the country because a jury returned a credible 'not guilty' verdict. And that we have citizens demanding a pound of flesh and they don't CARE whether somebody is or is not guilty.

There is no justice anymore.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.
> 
> But we all know that if Martin had been white, this would have gone to a grand jury as it should have. The grand jury almost certainly would have determined self defense and that would have been the end of it. The ONLY reason the grand jury was bypassed and there was a high profile, highly publicized trial was because Martin was black and they wanted Zimmerman to be white. And if that does not keep fanning the fires of racism, I don't know what would.
> 
> ...



Justice means that everyone is treated equally under the law. When the law changed and gave certain people special privileges, justice died. Anyone who has dealt with people (especially small people) knows that special treatment leads to anger.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

> "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."



Hmm Stevie, about 20 states and more every year have stand your ground laws and there is not one state in the union that excludes self defense as justification for taking a life.

Stevie Wonder Boycotting Florida Following Zimmerman Verdict (Video) - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stevie's newspaper readers are ad libbing the news to him.

This wasn't a SYG case.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I f'n said this is an agenda plan to take a couple of our freedom's away.

Their motivation is certainly not "justice".

I'm so mad.  I'm having a tizzy this morning.  Sorry.  LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Stevie has his own thread. I'm betting it's his first here.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never cared much for his music anyway.  Maybe he will boycott every state that allows people to defend their own lives. My bet is he has a body guard.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.
> ...



Special treatment?   A prolonged police investigation plus an FBI investigation, a year and a half of having this hang over Zimmerman's head along with having to deal with the most hateful kinds of comments, death threats, and accusations in the MSM and social media, a grueling three week trial,  16 hours of deliberation by a jury, along with threats of a civil suit and further DOJ investigation is special treatment?

That justifies riots in the street, destruction of property, assault on innocent victims, boycotts, and the most viscious kinds of expressed public outrage? 

Meanwhile, every week that goes by, many hundreds of young black people are being beat up, severely injured, and murdered across the country, 500 in Chicago alone in 2012, more than 200 dead there thus far in 2013.  But that is okay because most of the assaults, shootings, and murders are black on black which is politically correct.   So there is no outrage, no riots, no proclamations by self righteous celebrities, no DOJ investigations, no endless proclamations of guilt in the social media.

But woe to the white guy who is judged by a jury of his peers and found not guilty on grounds of self defense.  That can't be allowed.  That must be vindicated.  Blood must flow.  People have to pay.   There can be no peace.

And there are our friends on the left who condone that.  And THAT is what makes me afraid for my country.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

I would be very sure who is within ear shot before you do.

I have a black neighbor. Henry and I are"acquaintances" not real close, but we do spend time at each other's homes, I drive him to the store, etc.
Sunday, he brought up the Zimmerman case and asked my thoughts. I told him I believed the jury got it right.
Henry said that he really didn't understand the anger black kids have today. 
Now Henry is semi sweet chocolate dark, is 50 years old and has always lived in South Alabama. If he can't understand the anger black kids have today, no one can.
At the end of the discussion, Henry just said, "Da boy shoulda jus gone home."


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2013)

If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Think affirmative action.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Are you KIDDING me?
> 
> I cannot believe this crap.   After all the evidence and the unfounded race crime investigation, he is still going to hang his hat on this incident.
> 
> ...



Al has to keep his name in the spotlight somehow. Racism = $$$$$ to him.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm Stevie, about 20 states and more every year have stand your ground laws and there is not one state in the union that excludes self defense as justification for taking a life.



More than that if you include states which have adopted SYG by judicial decision such as the Federal government ... total about 40, including California 

Stand Your Ground Laws & Bills by State | #Occupy at Home


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> ...



Looks like Stevie is out of a job.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 16, 2013)

What's the young lady complaining about? She and the rest of that team had every opportunity, for months, to present their side of this to everyone from the prosecution, to the U. S. Department of Justice, to the jury, to the public at large, ( all with the aid of a completely sympathetic media, and every liberal politician in the land, not to mention every race-baiting opportunist in America). In the end, they didn't get their way, and she blames the system??? How can you blame a system that gave them every advantage, let the prosecution willfully withhold evidence from the defense, and did all it could to legally lynch George Zimmerman, and pandered shamelessly to every grievance they and their sympathizers expressed, real or imagined. All that, and she's mad at six women in the jury box, because they followed the law as it was given to them, and had the audacity to do what was legally correct, instead of caving in to the lynch mob?? " Social Engineer", my arse! All that is, is one more little smug, graceless libtard, looking for someone, anyone,  to blame, because the facts didn't support her precious little agenda. Oh My God, the horror, the horror!!


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...





Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...





Sunshine said:


> And angry black mob burned down a Dollar Store in Nashville a few years back.  Dollar General then refused to rebuild.  I hope that happens when they start burning down the businesses they need to be able to buy services and goods for sustenance.
> 
> Star-News - Google News Archive Search
> 
> No business is under any obligation to provide goods and services in any particular neighborhood.




That just goes to show the mentality when they burn down their own houses, neighborhoods and stores they patronize.

How stupid is that?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2013)

Zimmermans family should sue the hell out of her and who she works for


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 16, 2013)

What a fucking ditz


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > And angry black mob burned down a Dollar Store in Nashville a few years back.  Dollar General then refused to rebuild.  I hope that happens when they start burning down the businesses they need to be able to buy services and goods for sustenance.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Komi7wnAw]STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES - FORREST GUMP - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Does this include those that have the 'castle doctrine'?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> ...



I noticed that when I did some brief research for the post. California's SYG law only applies inside your residence as I read it. Then I haven't looked at how it has been applied.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You too.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2013)

The tragic part is that blithering idjits like her are taken seriously.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 16, 2013)

She was on Piers Morgan last night on CNN. She slipped up and stated in the interview Trayvom assumed  Zimmerman might be a security guard or police . Who attacks a possible security guard or policeman? 


Go to exactly to 2:00 in the video and watch to 2:25

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BvkjmHDSRBU]Rachel Jeantel Piers Morgan Interview Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2013)

Zimmerman family should SUE a whole slew of these people including Obama and Holder and some in the media so we don't have more (circus trials) like this one tuned into..this needs to be stopped right now


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

Arm yourself and protect you and your family. This Country's only going to become more dangerous. It's rapidly heading towards the Collapse. This Warfare/Welfare State cannot be sustained. Barack Obama, Piers Morgan, Nancy Pelosi, Bloomberg, and the rest won't be there to save you if the SHTF for you. 

Piers Morgan won't be landing his private jet there on the spot to protect you. They're all well-protected Multi-Millionaires living the sweet & safe life. They won't be there to help you when you're about to be murdered and your wife raped. So i wouldn't listen to them when they tell you to stay unarmed and defenseless. Only you can protect yourself and your family. Don't rely solely on the Politicians and Police. Exercise your Constitutional Right and arm yourself. Get your Conceal/Carry Permit immediately. Stay safe. See ya.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

Big lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.

If you're going to engage in violence, be prepared for unpredictable outcomes. All Citizens should seriously consider arming themselves. The Anti-Gun kooks like Piers Morgan and Nancy Pelosi will not be there to protect you and your family if the SHTF for you. Be smart, don't take their advice and stay unarmed and defenseless. It's very easy for them to preach that nonsense. They're well-protected Millionaires with round the clock armed security. All you have is yourself to rely on. So don't count on the preachy Politicians and Police to save you. Get your Conceal/Carry Permit immediately. Don't wait. This country will only become more dangerous. The Collapse is coming. Be prepared and stay safe. See ya.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 16, 2013)

do whatever you feel you must

How many attorneys does the family have?

The other one --Parks?--said they were deciding whether to bring the civil suit. Someone said GZ might be able to claim immunity to being deposed --on SYG or another basis.

It could stop there. Another long trial or trials--if that is the way you want to spend your life. 

I can see doing that if some financial gain might be  possible--OJ, etc. The Goldman family hasn't been able to recover much from OJ.

All kinds of support has poured in for the family according to Parks.

I live in a completely different world--I can't relate.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> If Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he wouldn't have chased after Martin.  Pussies only feel big when they are armed and the kid isn't.



If you are going to argue a side.......at least do so with facts......which you are not.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's Puddly Pillowbite's territory.  Let him explain it to you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 16, 2013)

So the new name for liberal ambulance chasers is now 'social engineers' ??   .


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2013)

and they don't care this shouldn't of ever been brought to trial with all the information out before it or it became this NATIONAL shame of a circus trial is what they turned it into


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Zimmermans family should sue the hell out of her and who she works for



If the Martins try to sue Zimmerman in civil court, Zimmerman will get the chance to sue the hell out of her and every other lawyer in the law firm she works for.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> _Big lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight..._


Ouch...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Social engineer----they make things right if the rule of law fucks up. I'd be interested to hear what SCOTUS thinks about that. I wonder who filled her mind full of that shit ?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 16, 2013)

The lesson to be learned here is a lesson that MOST people learn as children...namely that it is NOT acceptable to hit people because they look at you the wrong way or say something you don't like.

Trayvon Martin isn't dead today because a "racist" stalked him...Trayvon Martin is dead today because he decided the way to handle the situation he found himself in that night was to punch someone in the face.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.
> 
> But we all know that if Martin had been white, this would have gone to a grand jury as it should have. The grand jury almost certainly would have determined self defense and that would have been the end of it. The ONLY reason the grand jury was bypassed and there was a high profile, highly publicized trial was because Martin was black and they wanted Zimmerman to be white. And if that does not keep fanning the fires of racism, I don't know what would.
> 
> ...


Zimmerman could have waited for the police.

DD explained on the Piers Mrgan interview last night that Travon did not want to go home because Zimmerman might have followed him.  DD even thought he may have been a rapist [looking for some  nookie, my comment.]

Remember when Zimmerman would not give his address because someone might hear it?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 16, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> and they don't care this shouldn't of ever been brought to trial with all the information out before it or it became this NATIONAL shame of a circus trial is what they turned it into



I'm right back where I started from. Loss of any life --a young life--a tragedy. Finer points of FL law--still not clear. Somewhat disturbed by the story of a woman who is serving 20 years for firing a gun--dv situation. She should have left--no one was killed or injured. Her husband, ex husband, whomever admitted in deposition he would have 'put his hands on her', had done it before.

For firing the gun into the garage wall while he was in the house--20 years.  

No, I don't intend to study the laws of the state of FL. Sounds like this woman could use some legal help. Likely many others.

Judging from GZ's family they are law abiding people, the brother has a good POV--I suppose he is the family spokesperson.

Litigate all you want. I've had my fill of it--and everything involved. 

I still wish I had some idea of what life is like in Sanford, FL--this occurred in a townhome community. Not important--their lives were turned upside down--scrutinized and now they must persevere.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Did anybody notice she was white?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.
> ...



Well there was nothing in DD's original account of that conversation that suggested Trayvon was afraid to go home.  She repeatedly last night said that he just wanted to go home.  She was convinced Zimmerman assaulted Trayvon and not the other way around.  

And where is there ANY evidence from ANYBODY that Zimmerman was not waiting for the police as he said he was doing on the recorded phone conversation with the dispatcher?   Of course he didn't want to give out his address on the phone when he had no idea where Trayvon was and not knowing whether he was within earshot.

The fact in evidence is that Trayvon had four long minues to run or walk away.  Four minutes.  Just sit at your desk and do nothing for four minutes other than imagine how far somebody could go in four minutes at a normal walk, let alone if you were 'hurrying because you were afraid."

There is zero evidence that Zimmerman ever took another step after or toward Martin once the dispatcher told him that they didn't need him to follow Trayvon.  There was irrefutable evidence that Trayvon was on top of Zimmerman when the shot was fired.

Without ANY evidence to convict on assault or aggravated assault or homicide or murder, the jury returned the only verdict they ethically could return.

What happened for sure that night?  None of us know.  But wanting Zimmerman to be guilty of murder is simply not sufficient to convict somebody of murder.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 16, 2013)

Look for violence this Saturday.  Race pimp Al Sharpton is organizing a 100+ city protest for Treyvon this weekend.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Look for violence this Saturday.  Race pimp Al Sharpton is organizing a 100+ city protest for Treyvon this weekend.



Yeah, lots of cash to be made off a 'Get Whitey!' Weekend. Sharpton's in a bit of trouble with the IRS. So he sees some much needed profit in this tragedy. Him and Jackson are shameful Race-Baiters. But they've made a healthy living off it. I hope very few show up for his farce.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.
> ...



Too bad we don't get to hear the entire conversation that Trayvon had with DD. How long did it last?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



This GZ case was straight up self defense, SYG really had nothing to do with the verdict. I like the SYG law. The 'castle doctrine' seems a bit over the top to me though. A few weeks ago a Texas man shot a hooker in the back because she took his money without performing sex on him. He got off due to the 'castle doctrine'. So any time someone believes you owe them money they can kill you in Texas. That is not a life or death situation & would be be best left to Judge Judy.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Big lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.
> 
> If you're going to engage in violence, be prepared for unpredictable outcomes. All Citizens should seriously consider arming themselves. The Anti-Gun kooks like Piers Morgan and Nancy Pelosi will not be there to protect you and your family if the SHTF for you. Be smart, don't take their advice and stay unarmed and defenseless. It's very easy for them to preach that nonsense. They're well-protected Millionaires with round the clock armed security. All you have is yourself to rely on. So don't count on the preachy Politicians and Police to save you. Get your Conceal/Carry Permit immediately. Don't wait. This country will only become more dangerous. The Collapse is coming. Be prepared and stay safe. See ya.



How about do not follow a teenage boy home and scare him half to death., Don't take the law into your own hands . Let the police handle it. Stay in his truck. I just saw a juror on tv saying the way Georges things were made her decide. What about Trayvon's? My feelings are the same. There was a reason Trayvon poped him in the nose.  There was a reason his phone was disconected from the ear peace and they landed speratly. The whole truth was not told. It was ignored.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



This is why Stand your ground Laws need to be gone. So people do not hide behined them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Big lesson learned here...Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.
> ...



Oh, please. If he was scared "half to death" why didn't he hang up with DeeDee and dial 9-1-1?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...





"That overweight out-of-breath guy scares me half to death, so now that I've run away from him and see that the old fattie can't catch up with me, I'm going to go back and pummel him."


It's very sad that this is the course of action Trayvon decided to follow.

And it's very sad that people want Zimmerman to suffer for life because Trayvon decided to follow that course of action.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

^^^
LOL - You took the bait. Posters like Sallow are just throwing out mindless claims. Who cares. This thread is regards the corrupt prosecution. It is not about re-justifying the established innocence of a man.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



That's the whole trouble with this case.  There was no credible evidence from anyone.

Nobody believed the ghetto girl..  At least the jury did not because they did not understand her.

Zimmerman would never tell a lie.

I did say that martin was afraid to go home because the creepy cracka was following him and he did not want zimmerman to know where he lived.  Martin was protecting his family from a creep in his mind.

17 year old kid against a 29 year old with a locked and loaded gun.  What a stretch.

I can never accept that for as long as I live.

Some day maybe the truth will surface.

The jury ws very impressed with the defense cartoon, though.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



You saw the video of Zimmerman talking to the police he was not over weight that night. He was average. That is a pure cop out.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



There was no credible evidence from anyone.

Yeah.  There was.  Despite their best efforts to foil justice, the persecutors managed to elicit some truth from some of their own witnesses.

But even if there had been no credible evidence from anyone, that only means that there *was* reasonable doubt.  Thanks for that unintended moment of honesty from you, Snoopie.

No wonder GZ was so quickly and neatly acquitted.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 16, 2013)

futile to speculate on the jurors.

the HLN panel of Sanford jurors--I think they had 12, could have been 6 --majority said guilty. an Atlanta panel also said guilty. online polls 63% not guilty.

the prosecution and defense agreed upon these jurors. absolute perfection just isn't possible.

my only conclusion--stay out of court.

someone took the time or amazingly could clearly recall what this woman said during voir dire and was displeased at everything about her.

what the motivation might be to follow this case that closely--I can't imagine.

The response to her comments would cause me to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The case had exactly nothing to do with "stand your ground."

Such provisions in justification laws are rational and fair.

But they had no applicability to the GZ case.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Look for violence this Saturday.  Race pimp Al Sharpton is organizing a 100+ city protest for Treyvon this weekend.



Because there is always violence at sharpton rallys?  We get it.  You want a riot.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What truth?  The only testimony I heard was conjecture and opinions.   Most of it was bought and paid for by the defense.

The juror isgoing to write a book.  The kickbox place was advertising that they trained zimmerman..  The cartton was walt disneyiske.  

It's white and black.  Why not just admit it?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I don't see Castle Doctrine changing in KY in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...





He was overweight, out of shape, and out of breath.  Martin had run away.  Zimmerman had lost him.  The dispatcher said he didn't need to follow.  Zimmerman said "okay".  And Martin came back from where he was clearly safe in order to confront Zimmerman.  That's how scared Martin was.  

Martin's recklessness and violence led to his own death.  Zimmerman is lucky Martin's recklessness and violence didn't lead to Zimmerman's death.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Look for violence this Saturday.  Race pimp Al Sharpton is organizing a 100+ city protest for Treyvon this weekend.
> ...



The odds are very good that he will set something off in 100 attempts.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Because it wasn't, idiot!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Be careful of what you wish for.  It might just bite you in the ass, sunshine.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I take great umbrage at being called an idiot.

But, that's how you roll.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

Zimmerman is Hispanic & dated a black chick & took her to the prom. Only stupid tools believe the race baiters.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



According to the physician's assistant that saw him the day after the incident. Same one you guys want to claim said the injuries wasn't that bad, said his BMI was over 30, which means that he is clinically morbidly obese. Check your facts. So far, they've all been wrong.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



The first phone call or the last? She called him twice. The first time he cut the phone and apparently assumed he would loose George buy taking the alternate route. The second time when she called him back he did not know when came back he would come across George again buy what the friend said Trayvon was saying he was suprised. I don't think he disconnected because he felt safer having her on the other end of the phone and the situation happend to fast for him too. I never said either party was perfect in this. Matter of fact there is wrong on both side i'm saying there something missing and if prosecution had gotten their story together they new was there , instead of relying on George's inconsitences , we would have got the whole story. That's all.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You fucking abject idiots often fail to have the mental acuity needed to see how fucking idiotic you are.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



He was still not very big . video does not lie. I don't buy the over weight fat guy  theroy. sorry.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Why are we still talking about this shit? One thug that got killed as he couldn't control his fucking temper.
> 
> We have dozens every day dying in our inner-cities. This is all bull shit.


I'm sure you would like for it to go away - just like you couldn't explain the situation I presented, instead just gave me neg rep because you have no answer.  It is obvious to the majority of the country that the verdict was biased and it isn't going to go away, not yet, anyway.

Situation I presented which is being ignored by those who insist that GZ was in the right in defending himself.  I wonder why they are ignoring this and why they think GZ was right in defending himself but not this black woman?

Marissa Alexander had never been arrested before she fired a bullet at a wall one day in 2010 to scare off her husband when she felt he was threatening her. Nobody got hurt, but this month a northeast Florida judge was bound by state law to sentence her to 20 years in prison.

Read more: Woman gets 20 years for firing warning shot | Fox News


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Martin's family hired this "engineer" ?  Really ?  I wonder how .


----------



## R.D. (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> OH Jeeze. This just in: Stevie Wonder to boycot Florida. Obviously Stevie hasn't seen the headlines. George Zimmerman is NOT GUILTY.



He'll never see the light


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



If you believe in justice for Trayvon and that a person running an errand shouldn't be followed around, whether white, black, brown, Asian, native American, or any color, you believe you're automatically implicating race.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



That's fine. Don't buy it. However, he was an obese man, and there is no way possible he could have chased down a teenage athlete. It is just not possible. Common sense would dictate that. You will never be convinced, and that is fine, but I'm going to point out your inaccuracies each time you throw them out.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> "Sorry for giving you a hard time".
> 
> I'll hand it to the gal, she kept her poise.



She guzzled a pitcher of strawberry daiquiries right after the interview. Interesting tho. She does sorta epitomize the liberal stance here. If the law gets it "wrong " the liberals are there to step in and "fix" it.  Pompous bitches.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I agree people should be free to go where they want without hindrance, but I don't support escalating the situation to violence. That is where the evidence pointed the jury and myself. Not guilty. Justice is decided in a court room. Moral justice can't be doled out by you, me or anyone else.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > They want to make this about race and will continue to do so. And THAT is a tragedy almost as much as the fact that Trayvon Martin is dead. But I agree that if Trayvon had just walked away and/or went home, he would be alive today. There is hard evidence that over time George Zimmerman reported 38 to 40 of these kinds of 'suspicious persons, black, white, and hispanic,' and in zero cases, until now, was there any kind of altercation or evidence that Zimmerman was threatening or combative in any way.
> ...


He did

That's a rewrite

Smart move on George's part


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just thinking of Stevie Wonder yesterday and wondered why he became so irrelevant. Now I know why.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Why would George chase Trayvon he was drving a car. Trayvon was the one walking.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Can you imagine armed people simply driving around and getting out to investigate people that look "out-of-place"? They could say similar like to GZ they were not quite yet registered as neighborhood watch captains yet just about anywhere they plan to visit or live and don't have "official" status yet.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Are you KIDDING me?
> 
> I cannot believe this crap.   After all the evidence and the unfounded race crime investigation, he is still going to hang his hat on this incident.
> 
> ...



George Zimmerman dated a black girl & took her to prom. He even made flyers & posted them in protest of police abuse of a black man. This shit has completely blown up in their face. The tools are still out there believing the racism crap.

If the FBI was not so busy investigating Zimmerman they could have stopped the Boston Bombing.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2013)

The media has blood on their hands for their part in fomenting this into a racial incident.

I hope NBC pays Zimmerman big for what they did to him.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we still talking about this shit? One thug that got killed as he couldn't control his fucking temper.
> ...



Assuming she was guilty of something and that even though there was a history of wife-beating and in this instance she wasn't really in danger, which I'm not, but a white woman would have been given a sentence of no more than 5-7 years for that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

FireFly said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Are you KIDDING me?
> ...



Don't get me started again.  I had a tizzy fit this morning.  lol

The only people stiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll making this about race is Holder, Al, et al. 

I cannot believe it continues to ride on the back of this incident.

At LEAST pick a credible incident, at least pick an incident that was truly a race crime and racial.  At the very least can they do that?  This is so flimsy and see-thru it makes me disgusted.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



But she didn't even kill the menacing husband (unlike GZ, who killed the supposedly menacing suspect)!  And she got 20 years just for firing the gun to the ceiling - while GZ, gets acquitted for killing.  Something smells rotten in Denmark.  Both cases in Florida, no less.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

Amelia said:


> The media has blood on their hands for their part in fomenting this into a racial incident.
> 
> I hope NBC pays Zimmerman big for what they did to him.



The craze started on the internet. The media finally had no choice but to pick up on it. Whether isolated reports can be targeted is a specious argument. Mistakes get made and every last report can't be perfect.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





She was at his house and left and then came back and fired the shot in the general direction of his children.

When she was out on bond for this she went over to his house and gave him a black eye.

She may have had a chance for probation before that, but when she violated the court order and attacked him she lost that chance.

She was offered a 3-year sentence, which would only have been a year-and-a-half more after counting time served.  She turned that offer down.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > > "I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder said Sunday while performing in Quebec City. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."
> ...



A blind person against George Zimmerman..... Symbolism much?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > The media has blood on their hands for their part in fomenting this into a racial incident.
> ...





NBC edited the 911 call to make it sound like Zimmerman was focused on Martin's race rather than his behavior.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I soooooo owe you a rep for that color blind remark.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I would love to agree 100% with you, but I would have to see many more reports from the trial of exactly what happened. On the other hand, women that kill their husbands and later are acquitted of murder because of a history of violence from their partner and spouse is a fairly common thing, I believe. It's my fault. I have often been reluctant to form an opinion on this type of situation.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 16, 2013)

FireFly said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Are you KIDDING me?
> ...



Here is the problem once a person is accused of being a raciest the more it is fought the more they look like a raciest. I have never figured out why this is but it is that way. I don't agree with it.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel by all the statements that have been thrown around in this thread shows that there are people that have some very strong feelings. Some are saying some very strong things against another and there is a big snow ball affect going on here and people seem to be saying some very hateful things to one another.  I know that there have been some people on here that have been talking to each other for a long time and now there have been some name calling and strong statements said to each other. I wish we could all just start thinking of a way to redirect the energy that has been created and use it for the common good and find a way to fix the issues at hand instead of the mud slinging.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's like being labeled or any suspicion about "pedophile" - you can never get that horse back into the barn all the way.  

That horse is out of the barn and running around in the neighbor's back forty.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Naturegirl said:
> ...


OK, you are right. There have been some changes since I bought my phone in 2007.
Looks like I can even use my old phone to call 911 from  virtually anywhere  with or without a sim card thanks to new technology..._


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Do you have a link supporting your side of the story?  This is what I've found.

Update 4/23/2012: It's been reported in the news today that Marissa Alexander was originally scheduled to be sentenced Monday morning. However, a judge delayed her sentencing indefinitely. April 30th a hearing is scheduled for the judge to rule on post-trial motions. It's been reported in the press that the state offered Alexander a plea deal, but she refused. Her lawyer is seeking a retrial according to sources.

Source: Public Domain

Stand Your Ground Against Domestic Violence

Florida woman, Marissa Alexander faces 20 years for shooting the ceiling in her house.Marissa actually tried to Stand Her Ground when in 2010 she fired a single shot *into the ceiling of her home *during a argument that turned physical. 



> When she was out on bond for this she went over to his house and gave him a black eye.
> 
> She may have had a chance for probation before that, but when she violated the court order and attacked him she lost that chance.
> 
> She was offered a 3-year sentence, which would only have been a year-and-a-half more after counting time served.  She turned that offer down.



Geez, 3 years (and that is supposed to be generous?) and she didn't even kill the abusive husband, but GZ is acquitted after killing a 17 year old young man that wasn't doing anything wrong?  Had never hurt GZ in his life?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

Late to the party here....anyone watch Holder's speech @ the NAACP?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 16, 2013)

The racist angle, the following or not supposed to be following, etc. has all been litigated now.  

It's time for the media to stop giving the instigators the attention they want.  Only then will everyone disappear.  Holder, Sharpton, and everyone else who wants to keep this thing alive.  Just. Stop.  

I won't watch it anymore.  It's over and done.  The question has been answered whether George Zimmerman murdered Trayvon Martin.  He did not.  Done.  Move along media and find another story to grab some ratings because this one has played itself out.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

The Rioting is increasing. The Race-Baiting MSM, Jesse Jackson, and Al Sharpton are getting happier & happier by the hour.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Late to the party here....anyone watch Holder's speech @ the NAACP?



Do you think there's a chance he said something unpredictable?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

The Rioting is increasing. Sadly, that's great news for the Race-Baiting MSM, Jesse Jackson, and Al Sharpton.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



 Jesse Jackson Calls on U.N. to Intervene in Zimmerman Case 

 You just can't make this shit up!


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

Jesse Jackson Calls on U.N. to Intervene in Zimmerman Case 

 You just can't make this shit up!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm on the way for shrimp and beer.

Can someone google the new SYG in JAX white on black media on the way there. I don't know the circumstances and no scroogle right now.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Case is going to trial I believe.  There was flurry about it today but that's all I know with one bar.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...






I am not pretending to suddenly trust Angela Corey without question.  But what she says at least gives reason for closer inspection into what the investigators found.  



> She said Grays sons were pulling on their shoes to leave the house when Alexander raised her weapon to fire  in other words, they and their father were about to leave.
> 
> While online accounts sympathetic to Alexander say she fired shots into the ceiling, the single bullet she fired actually hit the wall, not far from Gray and the boys, then ricocheted into the ceiling, Corey said.
> 
> ...



Marissa Alexander case in spotlight after Zimmerman trial - The Washington Post



And yes, after you shoot at a man and children, and then violate a court order and go over and physically attack the guy,  3 years is at least reasonable if not generous.   It's really dumb to go beat a guy up when you're out on bond for shooting at him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Jordan Davis Shooting Death Reignites 'Stand Your Ground' Law Repeal Push

This.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 16, 2013)

I must be either really stupid or horribly naive because, for the life of me, I cannot see how this case is about race.  Absolutely not ONE SHRED of evidence was produced to remotely insinuate Zimmerman is a racist.  Not one shred.  

Profiling, yes, OK, I can see that.  But as I said early on, we all profile every day and certainly it's part of the education in any form of law enforcement, psychology, all walk of life, really.  Racial profiling, no, didn't happen.  Unless you want to say Z was suspicious of a person sauntering around his neighborhood on a rainy night and that person happened to be black.  

Where the HELL is this coming from?  Who gives this claim any credence?  The UN???  DOJ, again???  Really???  Where is the EVIDENCE?  Just because the claim is made does not make it true.  Or even "investigatable".  Every death is tragic and this one certainly is tragic, of course.  But not every death of a black person by a non-black person involves racism.  Most do not, I feel confident in saying.  

So where the hell is this coming from?  I can see why the media is continuing to perpetuate this, but why does the government want to dwell in this fantasy and stoke these hateful fires?  

Someone please give me a link to a book on hate.  I guess I've got a lot to learn about how this fits into that mindset.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

Any future violence on this, is on the corrupt MSM hacks, Jesse Jackson, and Al Sharpton. They're inciting it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2013)

The girl friend now states that she told Trayvon that Zimmerman was probably a gay rapist.
The bigot was Trayvon.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

More violence will mean more blood on the hands of the corrupt MSM, Jesse Jackson, and Al Sharpton.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Look for violence this Saturday.  Race pimp Al Sharpton is organizing a 100+ city protest for Treyvon this weekend.



If riots erupt from the protests he organizes, he should be arrested and charged with inciting a riot.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

New trial thread or same one?

Things are going to ugly-er


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2013)

Martin broke Zimmerman's nose after he hid in the bushes and attacked Zimmerman.
That was the defense and the jury followed the law that states per statute that the state must prove each and every element of their case and the Judge charged the jury "George Zimmerman has to prove nothing".
The state had nothing to show otherwise and so the jury had no choice but to follow the law and the Judge's jury instructions.
Something about the Constitution, an interesting document I suggest you check out.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Look for violence this Saturday.  Race pimp Al Sharpton is organizing a 100+ city protest for Treyvon this weekend.
> ...



Well MLK should have been as well.  But he wasn't.  Every rally he had he beat it out first, THEN the riot started.  

And please don't tell me to go look him up.  I was around then.  

Just like we all knew in those days that and MLK rally meant violence we all also knew there would be riots when 0bama took office.  And we tried to walk on eggshells for the 8 fucking years.  If one of mine gets hurt of killed, they best consider first that mamma doesn't have anything to lose, here.

But I agree, Sharpton should end up in prison if anyone is hurt or killed.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

A_LittleFeisty said:


> I feel by all the statements that have been thrown around in this thread shows that there are people that have some very strong feelings. Some are saying some very strong things against another and there is a big snow ball affect going on here and people seem to be saying some very hateful things to one another.  I know that there have been some people on here that have been talking to each other for a long time and now there have been some name calling and strong statements said to each other. I wish we could all just start thinking of a way to redirect the energy that has been created and use it for the common good and find a way to fix the issues at hand instead of the mud slinging.



Wow.  You just have an AMAZING talent for stating the obvious.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Late to the party here....anyone watch Holder's speech @ the NAACP?
> ...



I was hoping for better.
I was hoping for someone of some authority to stand up and shout WTF people!

He just brought a bigger chisel.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jordan Davis Shooting Death Reignites 'Stand Your Ground' Law Repeal Push
> 
> This.



"Police charged Dunn, a software engineer, with murder and attempted murder one day after the shooting. He remains in jail. Dunn's lawyer has indicated he will build a defense around Floridas Stand Your Ground law, which gives shooters the right to use deadly force when they feel threatened and does not require them to retreat."

I don't think Dunn has a case.

Feeling threatened by loud music...Dunn should have just driven away.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2013)

The most common perception of the Trayvon Martin shooting is George Zimmerman is a _wannabe_ cop who pursued and harrassed Martin because Martin is Black and Zimmerman is a racist.  This source of this perception is the media's focus on the events surrounding the actual confrontation and their failure to afford equal exposure to the following circumstances.

Reuters|  _By the summer of 2011, Twin Lakes was experiencing a rash of burglaries and break-ins. Previously a family-friendly, first-time homeowner community, it was devastated by the recession that hit the Florida housing market, and transient renters began to occupy some of the 263 town houses in the complex. Vandalism and occasional drug activity were reported, and home values plunged. One resident who bought his home in 2006 for $250,000 said it was worth $80,000 today.

At least eight burglaries were reported within Twin Lakes in the 14 months prior to the Trayvon Martin shooting, according to the Sanford Police Department. Yet in a series of interviews, Twin Lakes residents said dozens of reports of attempted break-ins and would-be burglars casing homes had created an atmosphere of growing fear in the neighborhood.

In several of the incidents, witnesses identified the suspects to police as young black men. Twin Lakes is about 50 percent white, with an African-American and Hispanic population of about 20 percent each, roughly similar to the surrounding city of Sanford, according to U.S. Census data.

One morning in July 2011, a black teenager walked up to Zimmermans front porch and stole a bicycle, neighbors told Reuters. A police report was taken, though the bicycle was not recovered.

But it was the August incursion into the home of Olivia Bertalan that really troubled the neighborhood, particularly Zimmerman. Shellie was home most days, taking online courses towards certification as a registered nurse.

On August 3, Bertalan was at home with her infant son while her husband, Michael, was at work. She watched from a downstairs window, she said, as two black men repeatedly rang her doorbell and then entered through a sliding door at the back of the house. She ran upstairs, locked herself inside the boys bedroom, and called a police dispatcher, whispering frantically.

I said, What am I supposed to do? I hear them coming up the stairs! she told Reuters. Bertalan tried to coo her crying child into silence and armed herself with a pair of rusty scissors.

Police arrived just as the burglars  who had been trying to disconnect the couples television  fled out a back door. Shellie Zimmerman saw a black male teen running through her backyard and reported it to police._
http://the-american-journal.com/zimmerman-neighbors-fear-black-youth/

These are facts presented to the jurors by the Defense and which account for the _Not Guilty_ verdict.  While race certainly played a part in shaping the jurors' opinion of Zimmerman's motivation to pursue and question Martin, in view of this history of ample provocation it seems presumptuous to accuse Zimmerman and his jury of racism.  

While Zimmerman is clearly guilty of using bad judgment his actions were motivated by far more substantive circumstances than _racism._  And to charge him with murder was excessive.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

I would think this one would get lots of attention:

The teenage girl shot and killed days after performing at Obama's inauguration

Hadiya Pendleton Charges: Two Men Charged With Murder In Death Of 15-Year-Old Chicago Honor Student

Michael Ward, 18, and Kenneth Williams, 20, plead not guilty in Hadiya Pendleton murder | abc7chicago.com

Why isn't it?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan Davis Shooting Death Reignites 'Stand Your Ground' Law Repeal Push
> ...



What's the deal with the shotgun?  I only have 1 bar so that's all I know other than media om way.


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> A_LittleFeisty said:
> 
> 
> > I feel by all the statements that have been thrown around in this thread shows that there are people that have some very strong feelings. Some are saying some very strong things against another and there is a big snow ball affect going on here and people seem to be saying some very hateful things to one another.  I know that there have been some people on here that have been talking to each other for a long time and now there have been some name calling and strong statements said to each other. I wish we could all just start thinking of a way to redirect the energy that has been created and use it for the common good and find a way to fix the issues at hand instead of the mud slinging.
> ...



Maybe I maybe taking the way this was typed wrong. I hope that the statement above was not meant to be sarcastic. I made a statement that I put my whole heart in.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 16, 2013)

What Influenced The Zimmerman Jury?

The evidence (and lack thereof), common sense, logic, fairness, their oaths and the law.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ohhh, I sped read past the shotgun.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/us/shotgun-report-central-in-florida-shooting-case.html?_r=0

MIAMI  The case against Michael Dunn, a software developer charged with second-degree murder in the shooting of a 17-year-old Jacksonville student at a convenience store, hinges on a shotgun.

Mr. Dunn told his lawyer that he fired his handgun eight times on Nov. 23 only after one of the four teenagers in a car threatened him and pointed a shotgun his way. Two of the gunshots killed the teenager, Jordan Davis, a high school senior who wanted to join the Marine Corps. But so far, Jacksonville law enforcement officers have not found a shotgun.

I DUNN-o???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Me either. All I know is fuel for the fire.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > 5'11" my ass. I see picture after picture with him towering over people. The 6'3" reports are more accurate. More corruption from the state to list him at 5'11"
> ...



I do disagree. One of four things likely happened:

1. The coroner was paid off.
2. The coroner was blackmailed.
3. The coroner was corruptly sympathetic to the idea that TM was a 'victim' and he fudged the report.
4. A lazy coroner simply used the height listed on the driver's license.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



5. The ME is an idiot.

There I fixed it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 16, 2013)

FireFly said:


> *Jesse Jackson Calls on U.N. to Intervene in Zimmerman Case*
> 
> *You just can't make this shit up*!


----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> What Influenced The Zimmerman Jury?
> 
> The evidence (and lack thereof), common sense, logic, fairness, their oaths and the law.




I agree. ^^^


The OP question is a charged question. There is nothing to influence or not influence, the jury studied  the evidence and came to the right decision.

Period.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> What Influenced The Zimmerman Jury?
> 
> The evidence (and lack thereof), common sense, logic, fairness, their oaths and the law.



I read the title of this thread and immediately said THE EVIDENCE influenced the jury. Anyone that thinks otherwise isn't thinking clearly.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 16, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So the prosecutors don't believe in the law? wow.



Still shaving trouble with comprehension skills, I see. They didn't say that. Nobody has to agree with the verdict. We just have to accept it. Angela Corey just said Zimmerman is a murderer. Lots of people agree. Has nothing to do with not believing in the law.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 16, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I must be either really stupid or horribly naive because, for the life of me, I cannot see how this case is about race.  Absolutely not ONE SHRED of evidence was produced to remotely insinuate Zimmerman is a racist.  Not one shred.
> 
> Profiling, yes, OK, I can see that.  But as I said early on, we all profile every day and certainly it's part of the education in any form of law enforcement, psychology, all walk of life, really.  Racial profiling, no, didn't happen.  Unless you want to say Z was suspicious of a person sauntering around his neighborhood on a rainy night and that person happened to be black.
> 
> ...




I totally get what you're saying, but the reason why I think it_ is _about race is because it's something a lot of us don't have to worry about. White kids with hoodies aren't followed and persecuted the way black kids are. 

Indeed, the recent burglaries in the area were committed by young black men. GZ did a very natural thing in the profiling we do every day, whether we like to admit it or not. 

However, he went a step further. He went far beyond suspicion, down the road of assuming the kid was guilty of something, though there was no actual basis for that thinking other than the fact that he racially fits the profile of recent burglars. 

My neighborhood watch captain told me this: "A good neighborhood watch captain would have put the suspicion on the backburner of their mind, and then actually rolled down the window and invite to drive the kid home so he can get out of the rain. By doing that, you establish connections with your neighbors and the residents in the area, you know his face up close and can remember it for future reference, and you figure out where he lives."

Of course, GZ didn't even think to do any of that, did he? He racially profiled a young man and escalated the tension instead of defusing it with well-known common sense approaches to being a volunteer in the neighborhood watch program. 

Doesn't make GZ a "racist", but I think it does make this case about race and the subtle prejudices that exist in our thinking. And I also think the decision is about race, because it suggests that TM deserved his own murder because he was a typical "angry black man", which is a syndrome only put on to them by white people, and which has no basis in actual reality.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I would think this one would get lots of attention:
> 
> The teenage girl shot and killed days after performing at Obama's inauguration
> 
> ...



Because it's black-on-black crime, that's why. A couple of weeks ago, I believe, Chicago had close to 70 murders in one weekend alone - black-on-black crime - but not a word from any of the so-called AA 'leaders' speaking out about it. Those 'leaders', it seems, get their thrills out of hyping racism. If they can't claim it, they won't touch it.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > I would think this one would get lots of attention:
> ...



Agreed.
But this case should be high on the priority list because of who the student was and what she participated in before she was killed!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Zimmerman is Hispanic & dated a black chick & took her to the prom. Only stupid tools believe the race baiters.



Are you talking about Sean Hannity's out of left field or mistaken question?

Hannity: Didn't George Zimmerman Take One To The Prom? - NewsHounds



> In the middle of an interview with George Zimmerman's defense attorneys in which Sean Hannity was trying to prove Zimmerman is not a racist, Hannity let his own feelings about African Americans slip when he said, "Didn't George Zimerman... take one to the prom?"


----------



## A_LittleFeisty (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Why didn't the President go on National TV and make a statement about how she could have been his daughter?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2013)

Those who have been doing some in depth background investigation on Zimmerman have discovered:

1.  The more sensational accounts of Zimmerman's girlfriend filing a restraining order and assault on a police officer have pretty much been unexploitable--in the first case nothing was ever proved and the judge just gave both of them restraining orders against each other.  And the other incident was when a drunk Zimmerman pushed the officer to protect his younger friend--charges were dropped when Zimmerman agreed to attend some alcoholism classes.  There is no indication that Zimmerman had a drinking problem however.  Not much to go on there to establish racism.

However. . . .

2.  There is new information surfacing that a young George Zimmerman took a black friend (female) as his date to the Senior Prom.  He has a number of black social friends who will vouch for him; he has participated in a neighborhood program to mentor black kids and he continued to do that, including having the kids in his own home, for some time after the program ended.   He once went to bat to defend a black homeless guy against the Sanford Police Department.

None of that George Zimmerman ever gets reported in the MSM though does it?  But that is why the FBI could find zero basis for racism when they first investigated Zimmerman and why the DOJ will have to invent charges against him to accuse him of hate crimes and civil rights violations now.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

Zimmerman's father says he took a black girl to the prom. Doesn't make it true by any means.

George Zimmerman's Dad Calls NAACP, Others Racist in Book (VIDEO)


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> The girl friend now states that she told Trayvon that Zimmerman was probably a gay rapist.
> The bigot was Trayvon.



This entire case is all about taking our right to self defense away to the media and black bigotry to blacks. 

This really fucking sucks.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Interpol said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I must be either really stupid or horribly naive because, for the life of me, I cannot see how this case is about race.  Absolutely not ONE SHRED of evidence was produced to remotely insinuate Zimmerman is a racist.  Not one shred.
> ...



Why is that an excuse to load the race problems,  agenda and movements  on the back of this incident?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I read where Michelle Obama went to her funeral.  But no word from the President demanding increased gun laws, etc.  No FBI investigation to see if there might be a motive of racism.  No DOJ investigation of possible hate crimes i.e. violation of her civil rights.

And I will be really surprised if there is gavel to gavel coverage of the trial or that it is even noted outside of Chicago.

President Obama would have been deemed a great leader if, after the Zimmerman verdict, he had stepped forward, condemned the violence in the wake of the verdict, and told everybody that the American way is to conduct a trial and go by the verdict whatever it is.  Just go home folks and stop this senseless violence and rhetoric that divides us.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Does ME stand for something?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Who would have ever thought that blacks and the KKK would hate the same guy?

GZ: Black grandparent, Hispanic mother, Jewish dad, dated blacks

That hits on almost all of the KKK's peeves. Apparently it does blacks too.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.

So anyway, those white women on that jury probably think a lot like my father did.  Zimmerman was just trying to save the damn neighborhood, and here's this suspicious black kid...the root of  all the problems, these fucking coons!!!  They're going to convict Zimmerman?  I think not.  And the hispanic woman...of course not, he's one of her own.  She's especially not going to fight against all the white women, who want to acquit him!

That's what influenced the jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Medical Examiner


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Who would have ever thought that blacks and the KKK would hate the same guy?
> 
> GZ: Black grandparent, Hispanic mother, Jewish dad, dated blacks
> 
> That hits on almost all of the KKK's peeves. Apparently it does blacks too.



Every single one of these blacks wanting to hang a innocent man are RACIST.
The pussy assed whites that are supporting this shit want to give them a double standard to be racist, kill and beat innocent people.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

Georgia: White Marine Beaten to Death By Four Black Men

Another that was put on the backburner by the media, but should have been covered better.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ah....Yea. I forgot about incompetence, which is rampant these days.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> 
> So anyway, those white women on that jury probably think a lot like my father did.  Zimmerman was just trying to save the damn neighborhood, and here's this suspicious black kid...the root of  all the problems, these fucking coons!!!  They're going to convict Zimmerman?  I think not.  And the hispanic woman...of course not, he's one of her own.  She's especially not going to fight against all the white women, who want to acquit him!
> 
> That's what influenced the jury.



Have you ever been on the Jury for a murder trial?  I have, and it wasn't taken lightly by any of the jurors.
Race didn't matter, crappy talking points didn't matter, politics didn't matter.
What mattered was evidence and LAW.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Who would have ever thought that blacks and the KKK would hate the same guy?
> ...



It is probably good that you take this opportunity (along with many) to throw the word "racist" around. Unfortunately, it further buries the real racism in the world.


----------



## idb (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



He would also have been condemned for instructing Americans on how to act and live their lives.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Breaking news.

Juror B-37 interview part 2 on CNN in 5 minutes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Those who have been doing some in depth background investigation on Zimmerman have discovered:
> 
> 1.  The more sensational accounts of Zimmerman's girlfriend filing a restraining order and assault on a police officer have pretty much been unexploitable--in the first case nothing was ever proved and the judge just gave both of them restraining orders against each other.  And the other incident was when a drunk Zimmerman pushed the officer to protect his younger friend--charges were dropped when Zimmerman agreed to attend some alcoholism classes.  There is no indication that Zimmerman had a drinking problem however.  Not much to go on there to establish racism.
> 
> ...


His business partner in his mortgage business is black.


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> 
> So anyway, those white women on that jury probably think a lot like my father did.  Zimmerman was just trying to save the damn neighborhood, and here's this suspicious black kid...the root of  all the problems, these fucking coons!!!  They're going to convict Zimmerman?  I think not.  And the hispanic woman...of course not, he's one of her own.  She's especially not going to fight against all the white women, who want to acquit him!
> 
> That's what influenced the jury.


It would be a lot quicker if you'd just post, "Holy shit, I'm a retard!!"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

MikeK said:


> The most common perception of the Trayvon Martin shooting is George Zimmerman is a _wannabe_ cop who pursued and harrassed Martin because Martin is Black and Zimmerman is a racist.  This source of this perception is the media's focus on the events surrounding the actual confrontation and their failure to afford equal exposure to the following circumstances.
> 
> Reuters|  _By the summer of 2011, Twin Lakes was experiencing a rash of burglaries and break-ins. Previously a family-friendly, first-time homeowner community, it was devastated by the recession that hit the Florida housing market, and transient renters began to occupy some of the 263 town houses in the complex. Vandalism and occasional drug activity were reported, and home values plunged. One resident who bought his home in 2006 for $250,000 said it was worth $80,000 today.
> 
> ...



In an interview with Anderson Cooper on CNN, Juror B-37 said the subject of race never came up in the jury room.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

MikeK said:


> The most common perception of the Trayvon Martin shooting is George Zimmerman is a _wannabe_ cop who pursued and harrassed Martin because Martin is Black and Zimmerman is a racist.  This source of this perception is the media's focus on the events surrounding the actual confrontation and their failure to afford equal exposure to the following circumstances.
> 
> Reuters|  _By the summer of 2011, Twin Lakes was experiencing a rash of burglaries and break-ins. Previously a family-friendly, first-time homeowner community, it was devastated by the recession that hit the Florida housing market, and transient renters began to occupy some of the 263 town houses in the complex. Vandalism and occasional drug activity were reported, and home values plunged. One resident who bought his home in 2006 for $250,000 said it was worth $80,000 today.
> 
> ...



I listened to a lawyer that said the biggest mistake the prosecution made was allowing Zimmerman's multiple statements into evidence.

I thought that was odd until his reason. And I had heard the same sort of reasoning but not put this way. Some of the major criticism of the Prosecution's case, was that it got into the weeds. The case got too complex when it should have been very simple. An armed man chased an innocent kid down and shot him. And the guy who shot him was the one telling the story.

What the lawyer said was that allowing the statement in, was allowing Zimmerman a free pass to tell his story without any real cross examination.

That..was a brilliant assessment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> 
> So anyway, those white women on that jury probably think a lot like my father did.  Zimmerman was just trying to save the damn neighborhood, and here's this suspicious black kid...the root of  all the problems, these fucking coons!!!  They're going to convict Zimmerman?  I think not.  And the hispanic woman...of course not, he's one of her own.  She's especially not going to fight against all the white women, who want to acquit him!
> 
> That's what influenced the jury.



There's one problem with your theory...

The first jury vote was 1 guilty Murder 2, 2 guilty Manslaughter, and 3 Not Guilty.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> ...



I kind of find that hard to believe.

The Jury I sat on went through several votes and we had a much easier case.

Took like 3 days to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



It doesn't matter which phone call. If he was that scared, he should have called 9-1-1 to say someone was following him. When dispatch would have compared notes, they would have found they had the other guy on the phone, and told him HE was now being called on.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Convicted or not, this was still ultimately Zimmerman's fault.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

FireFly said:


> Jesse Jackson Calls on U.N. to Intervene in Zimmerman Case
> 
> You just can't make this shit up!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=T2QMVRFG42A]Allen West Where was NAACP and media when two black teenagers shot a white baby in the face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



That's what B-37 said to Anderson.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


Did the case involve a dead man?
Just curious.


----------



## numan (Jul 16, 2013)

alan1 said:


> Have you ever been on the Jury for a murder trial?  I have, and it wasn't taken lightly by any of the jurors.
> Race didn't matter, crappy talking points didn't matter, politics didn't matter.
> What mattered was evidence and LAW.


Yeah, that's the way it was when an all-white jury in Simi Valley acquited the four cops in the Rodney King beating, wasn't it?

Impartial justice, based on evidence and LAW !! · · 

.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Convicted or not, this was still ultimately Zimmerman's fault.



Many people like to play the "domino theory" game when discussing this case.  The like to say that "If Zimmerman didn't get out of his car.." or "If Zimmerman wasn't a wanna be cop..." etc... then this wouldn't have happened.

Couldn't you also make the case on the other side?  If Martin hadn't been suspended from school for fighting and drug possession, he may not have moved in with his father and may not have even been walking through the neighborhood at the time Zimmerman was there.  

Both gentlement brought this situation upon themselves; period.  Zimmerman when he chose to follow Martin.  Martin when he chose to physically attack Zimmerman.  Martin had 4 minutes, from when he first ran, to get home (between 300-400ft).  Instead he chose to return and confront Martin.  Zimmerman put himself in the situation to be attacked, and Martin put himself in the situation to be shot.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jul 16, 2013)

What influenced the Zimmerman jury? 

Oh, I don't know, maybe because the prosecution overcharged him? 

The jury asked for clarification of Manslaughter for a reason. Could it be because they knew second-degree murder was not an appropriate charge, or at least difficult to prove? 

We can go ahead and blame the lack of a conviction on the prosecution and be done with it. 

Due process is a cornerstone of the American justice system. It is not perfect. Move on.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Boss said:


> And let's clear up a little misconception here... We don't convict people of murder on the basis of how we personally feel about the death of the victim, the color of skin, whether some other action could have happened, or anything other than the criteria for conviction, which was simply not met in Zimmerman's case. We have an established rule of law, and that's what we follow, not our emotions. What you need to do at this point, is take a step back, take a deep breath, and try to absorb what has happened here. The jury didn't share your zeal to lock a man away for 30 years, because he may have used poor judgement in dealing with a poor little black kid. The case wasn't made, and they acquitted. This does not translate to people not caring about the poor black kid, or feeling sorry for the loss. It doesn't mean we are racists or the jury were racists, it means the evidence for conviction was not there. It doesn't matter if Martin was black, white, green or purple, the evidence for conviction of murder, was not there.



Yeah, well, if the same exact scenario played out, and it was me wearing a hoody and walking back from the store, and Zimmerman ended up killing ME, he would have been convicted and sent off to prison...you know why?

Because it would have been a hispanic man killing a white woman. 

But because it was a hispanic man killing a black kid...somehow the SAME evidence didn't support a conviction.

Of course, I'm not psychic, maybe they wouldn't have convicted him of killing little ol' me.  But I know in my heart they would have.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought in that interview she told Trevon that Zimmerman
might be gay and was gonna do him...like you know how gay guys do it...
Maybe that got Trevon all worked up.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> ...



If you knew me better you'd know why it's so funny to hear someone say that I'm playing the race card.  I'm not exactly known for being a huge fan of diversity.  But right is right and wrong is wrong.  The kid was killed because he was black and "therefore" suspicious.  And his killer got away with it because a lot of people agree that black kids are indeed suspicious. 

That's just wrong.


----------



## numan (Jul 16, 2013)

idb said:


> He would also have been condemned for instructing Americans on how to act and live their lives.


Really? After all, aren't most of the Good Americans on this site constantly instructing people on how to act and live their lives?

.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is a reason why there was not a black person on they jury:

CNN: Juror struck from Zimmerman jury for watching FNC | The Daily Caller


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

yidnar said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...



Now there's racism raising up its ugly head.  Right there in plain view.  Ain't it a pretty sight?

The neighborhood watchman was not on duty, was not in a uniform, was just a creepy guy.

Fuck you for thinking it's okay this kid was killed because he supposedly "attacked" a neighborhood watchman.  You are fucking evil.

xiiixoovvvkkoi


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Really Numan is here?

We can close the thread now.

So Numan! What do you think about the Zimmerman trial?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> Juror B-37 interview part 2 on CNN in 5 minutes.



SUMMARY SUMMARY!!!

I'll make you a new famous thread!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Really Numan is here?
> 
> We can close the thread now.



Stop thread/

LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

numan said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > He would also have been condemned for instructing Americans on how to act and live their lives.
> ...



Um.  Please go back 10,000 posts and catch up, then come back to the future.

K?

PS... Seriously you need a new avvy.  That one doesn't work for anyone.  Just sayin'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news.
> ...



I've got it recording for future viewing.

Rat in the Dress has commandeered the TV to watch Men in Black III.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Where was the outcry for these people:

Murders of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know this girl's family. Nobody rioted for them. CNN, MSNBC, ABC didn't show up for them. Nancy Grace, where were you? 

This girl watched her boyfriend raped, have his genitals cut off then he was taken to be shot and have his body burned. She was gang-raped, had her breast cut off and bleach poured down her throat, while she was alive. She was then set on fire and left in five garbage bags to be discovered. Her family had to sit through two trials because the judge was corrupt. 

Not only did they not call the KKK, they sent them away when they showed up. Why is one kid shot by someone in self-defense more racially sensitive then the graphic death of these two white people?

So, when you say that George Zimmerman should face hate crimes charges, I can all good faith tell you to go fuck yourself!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Tell Mrs. Rat we love her, we're sorry that's her name and her husband is a tampon, scape, and humor rock star.  Also, get her on the stick tax deduction asap.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > And let's clear up a little misconception here... We don't convict people of murder on the basis of how we personally feel about the death of the victim, the color of skin, whether some other action could have happened, or anything other than the criteria for conviction, which was simply not met in Zimmerman's case. We have an established rule of law, and that's what we follow, not our emotions. What you need to do at this point, is take a step back, take a deep breath, and try to absorb what has happened here. The jury didn't share your zeal to lock a man away for 30 years, because he may have used poor judgement in dealing with a poor little black kid. The case wasn't made, and they acquitted. This does not translate to people not caring about the poor black kid, or feeling sorry for the loss. It doesn't mean we are racists or the jury were racists, it means the evidence for conviction was not there. It doesn't matter if Martin was black, white, green or purple, the evidence for conviction of murder, was not there.
> ...



And that is what is the matter with you. For whatever reason, you can't see this as being about anything other than race. The man was acting in self defense, and any OBJECTIVE evaluation of the evidence, SHOWS that he was acting in self defense. CASE CLOSED! It's not MURDER or MANSLAUGHTER! It doesn't matter about race. 

What if.... since you want to play the scenario game.... What if, Zimmerman was a black man, who was on patrol in his upper middle class black neighborhood, and he saw a Hispanic guy lurking around suspiciously, so he approached him to ask what he was doing there, and was assaulted, at which time, he shot the attacker and killed him. Would you still feel we need to lock the black man up for murder? What if we had tried the black man and a jury found him not guilty? Would you still want to try and hang him for SOMETHING? 

Or, let's play another "what if" ...what if Trayvon had punched Zimmerman, who immediately hit the ground and bled to death because he had a blood disorder, or maybe he had a heart attack? Would you be fine and dandy with sending little Trayvon off to big boy prison for murder 2?


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...



And people who want to keep stirring the pot will put anything out there 
true or not to keep black people thinking they are being hunted....

So on and on it goes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Numan may resemble a very intelligent person, but his mumbling is not due to a handicap.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone think Al Sharpton wants racial harmony.
When that happens Sharpton is irrelevant.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

idb said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Mama F,

I don't know where you're post is but excellent as always.

You are totally right.  Had he handled many many things differently, he would have gained far more respect and would have used his "post" as the divide bridge and leader I, as one, looked forward to seeing, looked forward to being a part of, looked forward to our melting pot melting and all the unicorns and rainbows our great country needed for our people.  As it turned out in real life, that wasn't the motivation.  By a long ass shot.  This was one opportunity he had to bridge it along the road of many.  The things he says like this is the greatest country, now let's change it, the things he does to DESPITE union rather than incite it are disgusting.  This was an awesome opportunity for him to show his leadership and bring it together.  Instead, he turned it to the divide and he himself as POTUS INCREASED the divide.  Nice fucking job of a person with that kind of power and influence to turn away from it and actually make it more, not "fix" it.

Hence I said before and I will stand behind it.  If I distasted him before this, I despised him after it.

He took his opportunity, power, chance and voice and threw it in everyone's face.

As far as I'm concerned, he's an agenda dickhead.  The leader of them.

Enter Eric Holder.

This president didn't MEND it.  He divided it more.

Great job, first black president, I commend you.  Opportunity after opportunity lost to bring us together and agenda noted.

I'm all for black presidents.

Not. this. one.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like Angela Corey has another problem...


> (Reuters) - A former employee of Florida State Attorney Angela Corey's office plans to file a whistleblower lawsuit against George Zimmerman's prosecutors, his attorney told Reuters on Tuesday.
> 
> The action will put pressure on Corey, who already faces criticism from some legal experts for the unsuccessful prosecution of the case, which led to the acquittal of Zimmerman for shooting unarmed black teenager Trayvon Martin. Zimmerman's defense has also called for sanctions against her and her prosecution team.
> 
> Ben Kruidbos, Corey's former director of information technology, was fired after testifying at a pre-trial hearing on June 6 that prosecutors failed to turn over potentially embarrassing evidence extracted from Martin's cell phone to the defense, as required by evidence-sharing laws


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Boss said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



He would be convicting of killing a white woman, because a white woman could not put him in fear for his life. A black man did put him in fear for his life, and 5 white women agreed. She is looking at it through the wrong prospective. If I were a woman, I would be more offended that people were saying I couldn't be trusted to reach a proper verdict.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...gainst-zimmerman-prosecutors.html#post7548136


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Looks like Angela Corey has another problem...
> 
> 
> > (Reuters) - A former employee of Florida State Attorney Angela Corey's office plans to file a whistleblower lawsuit against George Zimmerman's prosecutors, his attorney told Reuters on Tuesday.
> ...



I do hope this happens. A true blue guy with young children gets fired for being honest.  Wow!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?



8% of homicides in the US are Blacks killing whites. 4% of homicides in the US are Whites killing blacks. It generally stays from year to year at about a 2 to 1 rate.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm not usually so vague but I had shrimp and beer with the Florida rednecks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

They withheld the info for over 4 months, I believe. This is grounds for a huge suit for both Kruidbos and Zimmerman.

I'm thinking Kruidbos will settle for Disney World and Zimmerman gets Miami/Dade County.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?
> ...



But yet a man defending himself is somehow a reason to start a cluster fuck. lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I don't think she maybe realizes what a contribution you make for justice.

And translation issues.

Let her know the efforts are for the good of mankind and we appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She doesn't like my sense of humor. She's still pissed about a joke I played on her over 20 years ago.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Matthew said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Blacks also commit 55% of the total burglary in the US. 49.7% of total homicides. They are 13% of the total US population.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Yet here's holder telling us that we can't defend our selves against them. Takes some nerve... Somehow we can't even call the police within his fucked up mind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

Phone alert from CNN...

Juror from Zimmerman trail: Holdout "wanted to find him guilty of something, but couldn't under the law."


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

shit keeps falling on Angela Corey
http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...gainst-zimmerman-prosecutors.html#post7548136


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


Angela Corey is probably not the only one that displayed some sort of racism in the handling of GZ case.  She had to be removed from the case because she took GZ's word without so much as investigating him but, she didn't waste any time convicting the black woman.



> She said Grays sons were pulling on their shoes to leave the house when Alexander raised her weapon to fire  in other words, they and their father were about to leave.
> 
> While online accounts sympathetic to Alexander say she fired shots into the ceiling, the single bullet she fired actually hit the wall, not far from Gray and the boys, then ricocheted into the ceiling, Corey said.
> 
> ...



Marissa Alexander case in spotlight after Zimmerman trial - The Washington Post[/quote]

From your link:
A judge rejected her bid to mount a defense under Floridas controversial stand your ground law, which allows people to use deadly force if they or their homes are in danger. After she rejected a three-year plea deal, Alexander was convicted and sentenced to 20 years, as required by Floridas strict sentencing guidelines on crimes involving a gun.

Kevin Cobbin, Alexanders attorney, said his client was justified in firing her gun because Gray had put his hands on her and there was a fight in the bathroom.
The judge decided not to make the call to grant stand your ground,&#8201; Cobbin said. If it had been a white female, I believe she would have.


It is quite obvious that racism played a part in both of these cases, considering the black woman was not even allowed to file a charge of "self defense" considering it was in her house, and her husband had a record of abuse, yet Zimmerman was not in his house, TM had no record of abusing GZ and GZ actually shot and killed him..  Seems like in both these cases the black person ends up on the losing end.  Perhaps this whole GZ/TM situation will shine the light on some of the injustices going on in this country and we can make more headway.



> And yes, after you shoot at a man and children, and then violate a court order and go over and physically attack the guy,  3 years is at least reasonable if not generous.   It's really dumb to go beat a guy up when you're out on bond for shooting at him.


Corey doesn't indicate that she went to her husband/boyfriend's house, just that she was involved in an altercation that left him with a swollen eye.  How do you know that he wasn't beating on her again, and where?  And 3 years (in light of GZ going free) is not a walk in the park.  How come GZ didn't get 3 years?

And it is also reasonable to just believe everything a defendant says in light of many opportunities he had to circumvent the consequences, and let him go free after killing an innocent 17 year old walking home from the store?  3 years is a heck of a lot of time for someone that didn't kill anyone in contrast to someone going free for killing another in basically similar situations.  I would probably have turned it down, too, now that I know that all you have to do is claim "you feared for your life" before shooting and killing someone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Jen55nifer said:


> When JoJo is sentenced, there's always Zimmerman to discuss.



Well Jodi is delaying to learn more about what the sorority girls at Estrella have "turned her on to about.... country music"  so she's delaying her death penalty and/or Perryville life on the grounds that "aggravation stage" of the trial may not have taken into consideration her premeditated massacre. Stab29times/cutheadoff/shootwithgrandpas gun may not be "cruel".   Ya know.

And the Z trial is at a Eric Holder going to go or flirt for appeasing/enticing the masses.

so we're trial lull...

IE

fucking around.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Can I get just HLN without cable?

Just asking.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?



I think the comparison should be more on what type of punishment blacks get for killing whites versus the punishment whites get for killing blacks.  I think that would be more telling.


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

> He would be convicting of killing a white woman, because a white woman could not put him in fear for his life. A black man did put him in fear for his life, and 5 white women agreed. She is looking at it through the wrong prospective. If I were a woman, I would be more offended that people were saying I couldn't be trusted to reach a proper verdict.



I disagree, based on the evidence of the case. IF the woman had knocked him to the ground and was bashing his head into the pavement, that constitutes "fear for your life." As I said before, the clincher was the wounds to the back of Zimmerman's head. If those had not been present, I think he would have been found guilty of manslaughter, at least.


----------



## waltky (Jul 16, 2013)

Holder poppin' off about law that allows people to defend themselves against hoodie thugs...

*Holder wades deeper into Zimmerman battle, calls for review of stand-your-ground*
_July 16, 2013 > Attorney General Eric Holder waded deeper into the controversy over the George Zimmerman case and verdict on Tuesday, suggesting a national review of "stand-your-ground" laws during a speech before the annual NAACP convention in Orlando. _


> The NAACP is at the forefront of the effort to pressure the Justice Department to bring federal civil rights charges against Zimmerman. Holder confirmed on Monday that his department is reviewing that possibility, citing his personal concerns about the case.   He went a step further on Tuesday, weighing in for the first time on controversial state-level laws on self-defense.   "Separate and apart from the case that has drawn the nation's attention, it's time to question laws that senselessly expand the concept of self-defense and sow dangerous conflict in our neighborhoods," Holder said.
> 
> The comments were a reference to so-called "stand-your-ground" laws, which in Florida and other states allow people to use deadly force if they think their life is being threatened.   The role that law played in the Zimmerman shooting of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin is a matter of dispute.   But Holder suggested the laws encourage confrontation, saying there "has always been" a legal defense for using deadly force when retreat is not an option.     "But we must examine laws that take this further by eliminating the common sense and age-old requirement that people who feel threatened have a duty to retreat, outside their home, if they can do so safely," Holder said. "By allowing -- and perhaps encouraging -- violent situations to escalate in public, such laws undermine public safety."
> 
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Mertex said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?
> ...



My friends black killers/kidnappers/rapists got two trials and reduced sentences. Speak from experience. Blacks commit more crimes than whites. FACT!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Can I get just HLN without cable?
> 
> Just asking.



Not that I can find.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Boss said:


> > He would be convicting of killing a white woman, because a white woman could not put him in fear for his life. A black man did put him in fear for his life, and 5 white women agreed. She is looking at it through the wrong prospective. If I were a woman, I would be more offended that people were saying I couldn't be trusted to reach a proper verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, based on the evidence of the case. IF the woman had knocked him to the ground and was bashing his head into the pavement, that constitutes "fear for your life." As I said before, the clincher was the wounds to the back of Zimmerman's head. If those had not been present, I think he would have been found guilty of manslaughter, at least.



I agree with you, but I don't know that the poster who made that comparison could inflict those wounds and that is skewing her perspective.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2013)

What Zimmerman could have been convicted of was aggravated assault.   The charge was just not serious enough to satisfy the race whores.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

Watch this and learn something:


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 16, 2013)

There was no evidence so there was reasonable doubt and the jury had to say not guilty. Obvious from the start.  So why was there a trial?  Because president Holder and his puppet obozo. wanted one.  They knew zimbo would be found NG and they would use that to stir up more hatred of whitey.

BTW - did whites riot when OJ was found NG?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Phone alert from CNN...
> 
> Juror from Zimmerman trail: Holdout "wanted to find him guilty of something, but couldn't under the law."



The manslaughter.

Bummer the attorney wife was in there, bummer they didn't charge him right, bummer bummer bummer.

Or just justice.  I've heard Karma several times.

Karma Justice.


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You apparently don't know what "racism" means. To you, it must mean whenever someone doesn't share your warped views on things, that's the best I can tell. Nothing he said was racist in the least. "Do not attack a neighborhood watchman" is "racist" to you? Please, go find a dictionary and look up racism, and see what it tells you. Because you are totally ignorant, if you think that constitutes it. 

Nobody, and I mean, nobody... "thinks it's okay" that a young black man was killed. We are all saddened for the loss, saddened for the parents and family, and it's a shame that such a young person lost their life. This does not mean we subvert the justice system in order to feel a sense of revenge. There was no "supposedly" to it, he DID attack Zimmerman, the wounds were there, they were real. Unless you think Zimmerman laid on the ground and beat his own head into the pavement before police arrived, there isn't another explanation. 

Neighborhood watchmen don't wear a uniform, they aren't police officers or even security guards, just volunteer people who are trying to keep their community free of crime. And why do you call him a "creepy guy?" Why don't you use the racial epithet Trayvon used to describe him? Or why not add to that, what Trayvon's girlfriend now says Trayvon thought... that he was a "creepy ass GAY cracka?" 

Yeah.... Bring on the Race Hate trial! Let's SEE who the REAL racist bigot was here!


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> What Zimmerman could have been convicted of was aggravated assault.   The charge was just not serious enough to satisfy the race whores.



No, he could NOT have been convicted of aggravated assault because he was defending himself from an aggressive attack. Sorry! It's called "self defense" and that's ALL. 

Had there been no wounds to the back of his head, and had Martin suffered more than a laceration on his ring finger, then maybe he could have been convicted of assault, or even manslaughter, but I don't think this case ever came close to being murder. The forensic evidence simply did not show that Zimmerman attacked Martin, while it confirmed Zimmerman's testimony to the T.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

Let's hope this really happens and that the media will keep reporting on it.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > What Influenced The Zimmerman Jury?
> ...


And the information I posted, which was presented to the jury, is evidence.  Because it is pertinent to Zimmerman's motivation to pursue Martin.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?



Why leave out whites vs whites and blacks vs blacks?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.

Well, of course he does - its legally his, and he was found not guilty, so there's no legal reason to keep it from him.

Anyone _disagree _with the gun going back to him?
Can you express your disagreement in an argument that is not based on emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Given that Zimmerman is a marked man for the rest of his life, he should be duly armed.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

On what grounds should it have been taken away?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

B-b-b-but........



RACIST!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 16, 2013)

Usually this is grounds for disbarment........


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes but did they rescind his carry permit?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Rozman said:


> On what grounds should it have been taken away?



Because he's a white hispanic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yes but did they rescind his carry permit?



No. That only happens if he were to have been convicted.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> *Yes* but did they rescind his carry permit?


"Yes" what?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > *Yes* but did they rescind his carry permit?
> ...



Yes he got his weapon back but it will be useless if they rescind the carry permit. Hopefully the ignorant people that think they can attack him will think twice knowing he is armed again.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 16, 2013)

numan said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been on the Jury for a murder trial?  I have, and it wasn't taken lightly by any of the jurors.
> ...



In the Rodney King case the jury looked at the film that was shown every five minutes and questioned why King just didn't follow instructions like the passengers did.  King kept trying to get up.  He was acting exactly like someone on PCP would act.  It was reasonable for the police to act the way they did towards someone on PCP because they are violent, unpredictable and often feel no pain.

We can look at it now and say the jury got it wrong but at the time those jurors felt they had it right.


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > > He would be convicting of killing a white woman, because a white woman could not put him in fear for his life. A black man did put him in fear for his life, and 5 white women agreed. She is looking at it through the wrong prospective. If I were a woman, I would be more offended that people were saying I couldn't be trusted to reach a proper verdict.
> ...



Well, the poster would have never gone back and confronted Zimmerman, broken his nose, and pounded his head in the ground MMA style. So the entire case would have never existed. But based on the forensics as well as the only eye-witness testimony, as well as Zimmerman's testimony, it simply doesn't matter about race or gender, or anything else. It was a case of self defense, plain and simple. It's sad that Martin lost his life, but that can happen when you physically attack someone who has a gun.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

There is no legal reason not to give his gun back to him.  I may not agree with the outcome of the trial, but he was found "not gulity" nonetheless and we have to treat him accordingly.

Just because people don't agree with the outcome of a trial (think Casey Anthony, OJ Simpson) does not mean we don't have to honor the verdict that was reached through our legal process.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't have any idea if the person granted the permit needs to renew and thereby subject to review.
We do know that some still want him removed from society and this is still not over and it seems he might be tried again and again until they get "justice"....


----------



## Gardener (Jul 16, 2013)

He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.

Oh, right.....they're all criminals.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 16, 2013)

M14 Shooter said:


> Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> 
> Well, of course he does - its legally his, and he was found not guilty, so there's no legal reason to keep it from him.
> 
> ...



The libs are in high gear trying to figure out how to use this tragedy to their advantage.   Of course, Zimmerman got his gun back since he is not a convicted felon and he owns it legally.

I predict that liberals will say that the fact that Zimmerman has a gun is the reason why we need to have stricter guns laws.    Had Zimmerman bean beaten to a pulp or killed by Martin, the left would have yawned and not thought anything of it.   

I agree with some that Zimmerman probably needs the ability to protect himself now more than ever.    With all the talk of killing white kids, I would bet Zimmerman tops the list of their desired targets.

Obama has addressed the verdict, but not in any way that might discourage riots.   Holder just echoed Shaprton and Jackson with his comments and his actions by announcing that the DOJ is going to investigate this further.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

Gardener said:


> He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.
> 
> Oh, right.....they're all criminals.





Chauncey has spoken.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 16, 2013)

Gardener said:


> He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.
> 
> Oh, right.....they're all criminals.



Baseless trolling trolling is still trolling baselessly


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

First this should go to OSCA for a formal complaint.

Hope like freaking HELL he has a great attorney and considering the political chaos this has stemmed from, he probably has collected some decent possibilities.

I haven't read up on this yet, but I know all about it.

This guy has a case.

FL is a right to fire state, however, you cannot do bullshit on a whim or there are investigations into state, city county employees.

And this my friends, is exactly what I hoped would happen.

Open the closet - it's time to clean it out. 

OSCA don't play dat game:

 the Office of the State Courts Administrator (OSCA) was created with initial emphasis on the development of a uniform case reporting system to provide information on activity in the judiciary in the preparation of its operating budget and in projecting the need for judges and specialized court divisions.

The State Courts Administrator serves under the direction of the Chief Justice of the Florida Supreme Court and the other six justices and oversees the operation of numerous court initiatives and administrative functions.

Additionally, the State Courts Administrator serves as the liaison between the court system and the legislative branch, the executive branch, the auxiliary agencies of the Court, and national court research and planning agencies. The OSCA's legislative and communication functions are handled directly by the State Courts Administrator and her executive staff.

More information on this structure is available in the Florida Rules of Judicial Administration maintained by The Florida Bar.

Edit for right to fire "EXCEPT" gov.  That's a different thread and gag me on what that usually is.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> There is no legal reason not to give his gun back to him.  I may not agree with the outcome of the trial, but he was found "not gulity" nonetheless and we have to treat him accordingly.
> 
> Just because people don't agree with the out come of a trial (think Casey Anthony, OJ Simpson) does not mean we don't have to honor the verdict that was reached through our legal processes.



He might as well sell it, Black kids down in his area should be fairly confident that he won't be shooting them.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> 
> So anyway, those white women on that jury probably think a lot like my father did.  Zimmerman was just trying to save the damn neighborhood, and here's this suspicious black kid...the root of  all the problems, these fucking coons!!!  They're going to convict Zimmerman?  I think not.  And the hispanic woman...of course not, he's one of her own.  She's especially not going to fight against all the white women, who want to acquit him!
> 
> That's what influenced the jury.


What influenced the jury is not the fact that Blacks were "moving into the neighborhood" but the fact that young Black men had been identified as perpetrators of a veritable crime wave in the neighborhood.  So let's not circumvent the critical details.  

Young Black men were terrorizing that neighborhood -- and _their__ actions_ are what led to Zimmerman's ill-fated confrontation with another young Black man.

I regard George Zimmerman as a creepy little character but I'm quite sure he didn't wake up that day and say _"I'm gonna shoot a ****** today."_  He should not have acted as aggressively as he did.  But his busted nose and bloody head are evidence that Martin's behavior was other than passive.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 16, 2013)

M14 Shooter said:


> Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> 
> Well, of course he does - its legally his, and he was found not guilty, so there's no legal reason to keep it from him.
> 
> ...



Good news.

I'm glad he got it back.  He may have to send it to a gun smith to have it professionally cleaned and repaired after the Prosecutors and Cops having it for the past year and a half.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 16, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



That is all these dumb ass race baiters who are inciting rioting and violence know.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

What the heck. After all, Stella got her groove back.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 16, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > There is no legal reason not to give his gun back to him.  I may not agree with the outcome of the trial, but he was found "not gulity" nonetheless and we have to treat him accordingly.
> ...



Zimmerman will be shooting his own shadow....cause its dark.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

M14 Shooter said:


> Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> 
> Well, of course he does - its legally his, and he was found not guilty, so there's no legal reason to keep it from him.
> 
> ...



As a black male, if I see him coming anywhere near me, I will shoot to kill based on the fact that he is a threat to my life.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Carry permit, pffft.  I live in a state where you don't even need a permit to carry a concealed weapon, let alone to carry one openly.  : )


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.
> ...



Loved Peter Sellers, he was so good, he was otherworldly.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

The interesting thing about that shooter Zimmerman.  He was supposed to be protecting Martin.  How funny is that.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Florida is a "Shall Issue" State.

There is no legal reason to pull his license.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Carry permit, pffft.  I live in a state where you don't even need a permit to carry a concealed weapon, let alone to carry one openly.  : )



Must be nice to live in the 56th state.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Carry permit, pffft.  I live in a state where you don't even need a permit to carry a concealed weapon, let alone to carry one openly.  : )



Here is arizona as well.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> ...



Advocating murder, how becoming and enlightened you are.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

There must be procedure to anything getting done.

This guy has taken step 1.

So then NOW maybe the first step has been taken against the injustice.

There are only a few options.

The judiciary governs itself - that's out.

The state special prosecutor was appointed by the crook gov  - pretttty out

An actual internal complaint filed by the IT guy fired PRIOR TO SANCTIONS HEARING!!!  When he testified to docs and evidence being not provided by the state to defense, then being fired for "never to be trusted here again" PRIOR to sanctions upcoming hearing.  That state sanctions hearing is still forthcoming, it has NOT been ruled on for monetary damages against the state for withholding evidence.

And he was f'n fired.

Massively good way to open the door. 

Let the hopey changey thing start singing.

Backwards.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > There is no legal reason not to give his gun back to him.  I may not agree with the outcome of the trial, but he was found "not gulity" nonetheless and we have to treat him accordingly.
> ...



Why do you say that?  You think he may have learned a lesson from all this?  I certainly hope he has.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

This should get Corey, del la Rionda, Mantei and Guy disbarred or at least fired and should make Ben Kruidbos and George Zimmerman very wealthy young men.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Thx, Sarge.
I was just trying to get clarification.
Your 'Yes' seemed to tie to the OP question, "Anyone _disagree _with the gun going back to him?"

Thankfully he wasn't charged with any 'domestic violence' charges.
So far as I know that's the only reason FL would rescind his CW.
Even if not found guilty, merely the charge can prevent purchase and/or permit


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



He's not advocating murder, he's advocating self-defense.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Martin broke Zimmerman's nose after he hid in the bushes and attacked Zimmerman.



Even GZ supporters never claimed Martin was in the bushes until the verdict came in, thinking that now they can make all sorts of wild accusations, often not remembering probably that they're talking about a tragically killed youngster.



Gadawg73 said:


> That was the defense and the jury followed the law that states per statute that the state must prove each and every element of their case and the Judge charged the jury "George Zimmerman has to prove nothing".
> The state had nothing to show otherwise and so the jury had no choice but to follow the law and the Judge's jury instructions.
> Something about the Constitution, an interesting document I suggest you check out.



If a jury almost ever thinks the defendant is a liar and there is a strong or even weak case against him, they convict. There are many reasons to believe Zimmerman is a liar. Here's one of them:



MarcATL said:


> If I bust a man's head in the concrete, you can best your bottome dollar you'd see a good deal of HIS blood on the concrete. Where is Zimmerman's blood on the concrete? I've seen or heard of no report of a significant, if any, amount of Zimmerman's blood on the concrete.



I had never thought of that and hadn't heard this common sense conclusion until I just read it now. Why didn't they find blood on the cement when GZ said vehemently that Martin hit his head over and over again on the cement and just wouldn't stop? Police are masters of finding blood evidence at crime scenes.

Edit:

BTW, I don't agree that applies in the Casey Anthony case, because she lied about a lot of insignificant stuff.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



When has a lack of a carry permit ever stopped the criminals from carrying?
Rather be judged by 6 than carried by 6.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> The interesting thing about that shooter Zimmerman.  He was supposed to be protecting Martin.  How funny is that.



I thought he was supposed to be protecting the 'hoodee, not the hoodie.


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Thankfully he wasn't charged with any 'domestic violence' charges.
> So far as I know that's the only reason FL would rescind his CW.
> Even if not found guilty, *merely the charge can prevent purchase and/or permit*



But he supposedly had those charges, which were dropped.
And still got the CC permit.
So, maybe charges are not enough?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> He might as well sell it, Black kids down in his area should be fairly confident that he won't be shooting them.



Seems like quite the opposite would hold true.
Even Zona is scared of him


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No he is not nor are you. There is NO EVIDENCE that ANYONE much less a black man has anything to fear from Zimmerman. This case has nothing to do with race. Hell Zimmerman has black family members, has sponsored black kids and had a black girlfriend at one time.

If anyone fires on Zimmerman they will be charged with either murder or attempted murder and be convicted. meanwhile retards like you two encourage it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> ...



If he is on top of you and breaks your nose what other choice would you have?


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



no, he is advocating active murder


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Ah, yes, the Lautenberg Amendment.  Don't get me started on that!  That's how they'll take our gun rights away, one little bit at a time, as with the Lautenberg Amendment.  Fortunately Senator Lautenberg died recently, so he won't be able to wreak any more havoc on our rights.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > He might as well sell it, Black kids down in his area should be fairly confident that he won't be shooting them.
> ...



I fear no man.  but I would shoot that fucker in a minute.  There is no way I will give him a chance to shoot first.

Would you?


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 16, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> I would think this one would get lots of attention:
> 
> The teenage girl shot and killed days after performing at Obama's inauguration
> 
> ...




Mainly because it was in Chitcago and black on black.  If it had been white on black the entire city would have blown up.  

I wouldn't set foot in Chitcago if I won a million bucks and had to go there to pick it up.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Vox said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully he wasn't charged with any 'domestic violence' charges.
> ...



It's been a while.....I'd have to look it up.
But my stepson was denied purchase because of a DV charge that had been dismissed.
But he has since bought other weapons and even has his CWP, so I'll have to ask him what the deal was


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Er, you fear facts. And I thought liberals hated guns?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I'd never be on top of him, pounding his cranium into the concrete, so there'd be no reason for me to draw my weapon before he does


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 16, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Anyone have the stats on Blacks killing Whites vs. Whites killing Blacks?



Stats on burglary blacks are 8 times more likely than whites to commit that.
Black males represent 7% of the population and commit over 50% of violent crimes in the country.
Do the math.
Now I do agree that black males represent a large % of the prison for non violent drug offenses and I strongly oppose the war on drugs.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You are admitting you would murder someone in cold blood? How civilized of you, remind us how stupid you are with more statements like this.


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


thanks


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rozman said:


> On what grounds should it have been taken away?



Evidence


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Vox said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



No, he is advocating self defense.    You see, Zimmerman has a penchant for shooting black males.  They are all suspect to him.  Well, that makes him suspect to me.

Self defense.  


Still dont get it?


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



oh, stop bullshitting.

you are advocating active murder and being racist.

z killed t in self-defense and race has nothing to do with it


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gardener said:


> He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.
> 
> Oh, right.....they're all criminals.



How do you determine that? He's gotten through 30 years of his life and he has only shot one. That was to preserve his life.

So unless more black teens are going to attack him, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> ...



And unlike Zimmerman, you would go to jail for murder 1 because you aren't acting in self defense.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No he isn't because Zimmerman is no threat to him.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...



Well, I can protect myself.  I would not start a fight knowing I couldn't handle myself.  Zimmerman, eh, he was armed.  He was fine.

Again, since I know he would think I was "suspect", I would definately know he is a threat to me.  Knowing that, (and I am always armed just as he is), I would use what he used.  I would feel like my life was in jeopardy.  

God bless America.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Man, don't you get tired of repeating yourself? They just don't get it!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



So because you lie to yourself about the facts of the Zimmerman case, you think you have the right to murder him on sight?

And you cannot comprehend why you are the problem with this nation can you?


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



He is a threat to EVERY single black male he runs across.  Just ask Martin.  Why was Martin a 'suspect" to him?  

Be honest now.  Just once.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Fuck that, from my point of view,  Zimmerman is a dangerous person.  He killed a 17-year-old kid.  If I were to see him following me around my neighborhood, I would indeed consider that a threat.  I probably wouldn't even need to kill him, just yell for help and several of my neighbors would shoot him.  Maybe I'd bang my head on the ground a couple times to make it look like he attacked me.  

Oh, think that wouldn't happen?  Check out this story from a town here in Alaska, stupid dude punched himself in the face so he could blame it on his neighbor. LOL

Fairbanks Man Charged After Punching Himself in Face - KTUU.com


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You can't handle yourself on a board, what makes you think you could handle yourself in a fight?


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



... and would go for life in prison ( at best) for murder 1


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2013)

> Zimmerman: Gets his gun back



His Kel Tec is one of the better carry guns, not much can happen to it while being held in evidence (not that it really matters one way or the other), and if for some reason you dont get it back or its damaged, its not much of a loss.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



And you cant figure out why as a black male, I see Zimmerman as a threat to my life?  If I walkded down  a street Zimmerman was patroling, I wouldnt be a threat to him?  

Seriously, lets look at this from Martin's view point.  Why was he a "suspect"?  He was suspect for the same reason Zimmerman would call me a suspect.  I am a black male. 

He killed Martin.  He could play the same shit on me.  Call the cops because I am suspect, not listen to the cop and follow me.

Here is the thing though, I will be armed.  I wish Martin was.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



I don't know, though, I think that trial scared the bejesus out of him.  Every picture I saw of him, he looked terrified.  I doubt he wants to go through that again.  

I agree with you though, even being a white person I'd be concerned if I saw Zimmerman following me around in my neighborhood.  But if I was black, I can certainly see why it would be a big concern.

I've grown up with guns around all my life.  There was always a rack of rifles hanging on the wall when I was a kid, along with a few handguns.  EVERYBODY I knew growing up had guns, and often a LOT of guns. All my family members have quite a lot of guns.  Yet I'm 60 years old and I've never known anyone personally who shot a 17-year-old kid dead.  Everyone I know is much more responsible with guns than that and they don't try to do the police's work for them just because they have guns.  Zimmerman is an asshole.  I don't think he'd last very long up here.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Then you will be tried and if acquitted and if I don't like that outcome I can get Holder to try your ass again.....


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



one more candidate for conviction in murder 1.

your point of view does not matter. it's the law, stupid ( paraphrasing)


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Because there were burglaries in the area and Zimmerman thought he looked like he was casing the neighborhood.

If he suspects every single black male, why did he mentor single black males?

Why can't you be honest and accept that race has absolutely nothing to do with this case?


----------



## Intense (Jul 16, 2013)

*Moved To Law and Justice System*


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I would pull the Zimmerman defense.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 16, 2013)

After all I want justice and will not be happy until I get the verdict I want....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Jul 16, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I listened to a lawyer that said the biggest mistake the prosecution made was allowing Zimmerman's multiple statements into evidence.


I'd say the biggest mistake the prosecution made was charging Zimmerman with Murder.  I think under the circumstances he would have had a problem getting a Manslaughter conviction, and Manslaughter is substantially less serious than Murder.  I think the best chance the prosecutor had for a conviction would be a charge of _Reckless Endangerment Resulting In Unintentional Homicide._  Because that is actually what happened -- and in New York (I don't know about Florida) that conviction could bring (up to) a ten year prison sentence.


----------



## Vox (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



and FAIL


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I already told you why. BECAUSE YOU REFUSE TO TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT THE FACTS OF THIS CASE. You are lying to yourself. You are such a racists that you jump at shadows thinking people are out to get you just because the color of your skin. You are so emotionally attached to this lie that you can't see the facts of this case or any facts that disagree with you.

So you wish Martin succeeded at what he started when he placed Zimmerman in danger? Your bloodlust will get you imprisoned or dead. And if you fail to change and get that, you will be getting EXACTLY what you deserve you hateful bigot


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 16, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > I would think this one would get lots of attention:
> ...





testarosa said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> Can I get just HLN without cable?
> 
> Just asking.



If you can string a cable from Iowa to FL, you can have mine off the dish.  I don't watch the crap channel anymore and I emailed them telling them why I will no longer tune in.  Bunch of a holes  and I really like Mike Brooks.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona tagged.

I may just tag rdweeb.


----------



## Duped (Jul 16, 2013)

They should give him a machine gun, and permit, or a security detail. The government demonised him, and continue to violate his rights -  they ( Obama Administration ) are endangering him, and his family by inculpating him further after vindication!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If you aren't afraid of death or bodily injury, you aren't defending yourself. You're committing Cold blooded murder.

You are worse than Zimmerman will ever be.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

This is a "for reals" thread.

Great thread!

This is one of the things that has the potential to set wrongs right.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Dry it up, already.

You're at more risk from your fellow black males than you are from middle-aged Hispanics


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Then you are a complete idiot and have no clue what self defense is.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Go into your home or the closest public place and call the police.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



...hey, I am not racist.  I have a black friend?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

I hear that you have to sue and win three trials before you get your money now.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



That's a ridiculous statement.  Just because he's outnumbered on this rightwing forum doesn't me he can't handle himself.  And it has nothing to do with handling yourself in a physical fight.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Hey, a lot of people thought zimmerman would lose.  It worked out great for him.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



If he's creepy and you think he's gay and might rape you?---you better run like a mutha fucka. Gays got guns too.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Rozman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



God bless America.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I hear that you have to sue and win three trials before you get your money now.



Pessimist   Things could maybe be righted with just the right "nudge" in the right direction.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



And that proves you aren't racist, how exactly? Did anyone accuse you of being racist towards black?

Race is meaningless. You have no right to murder people because of your or their race. You have no right to deny someone else their right to self defense because of their race. 

If you don't want to be shot in self defense, don't attack people.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Sadly, he would do fine here in Arizona.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I hear that you have to sue and win three trials before you get your money now.
> ...



learn to laugh


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No one said he can't handle himself because he's outnumbered.

He cant handle himself because of his lack of ability to think, write, and discuss any matter rationally.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


>


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's the rub, though, Av.

Racism only exists when it's White/Black

"Creepy ass cracker" isn't a racial comment.
Man, you have a short memory


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Why do you have signatures talking about following Christ, and yet you call someone a "complete idiot"?

Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

*Black thug shot white baby in the face!*


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



How, exactly, do the two conflict?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 16, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



You know what, Marc?  As little children we are taught that hitting isn't acceptable behavior.  What Trayvon Martin *should* have done is simply walk inside the condo he was staying at.  What he SHOULDN'T have done is walk back to confront the "creepy man" and punch him in the nose.  That's idiotic.  What's even more idiotic...is to knock the "creepy man" down and instead of walking away, straddle them and proceed to inflict more damage to an essentially helpless individual who isn't doing much of anything but screaming for help.  Who does that?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Vox said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



How am I a candidate for murder 1 if it's my neighbors who shoot him?  In my defense?  : )  I wouldn't call that stupid, I'd call that brilliant. : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Because people who follow Christ should be full of love and forgiveness, not calling people names.  Otherwise, we kind of have to call them...hypocrites.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2013)

seriously---can't the whoop azz game stay in y'alls cribs or sumpin ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 16, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Medical Examiner aka Shipping.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No one is telling you that you can't be racist.  You just can't deny people a job because of it.  Or shoot them dead because of it.  That sort of thing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



The Police were called because the kid was suspicious...the kid was killed because *he *attacked someone.  Let's be candid here...Trayvon Martin doesn't get into a fight with George Zimmerman if he simply steps inside the condo he's staying at.  He's a hundred yards away from Zimmerman...outside of his "safe haven"...yet Trayvon makes the decision to got back and confront the man.  What he SHOULD have done is call the Police, like George Zimmerman, but Trayvon doesn't do that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



This sounds a little like Zimmerman's logic when he said it was God's will.

George Zimmerman on Trayvon Martin?s Death: ?It Was All a Part of God?s Plan?? [VIDEO] | 93.1 WZAK



> "I feel it was all God's plan", said Zimmerman...



Isn't the stark nature of Zimmerman's perception here how sociopathic killers think, and shouldn't the jury have considered this evidence of GZ's guilt?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Another article. Not much new, but different writer.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> No



Yes.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

_&#8220;Your egregious lack of regard for the sensitive nature of the information handled by this office is completely abhorrent. You have proven to be completely untrustworthy.&#8221;_


----------



## Boss (Jul 16, 2013)

> The kid was killed because he was black and "therefore" suspicious.



No he wasn't, and if the evidence proved this to a jury, Zimmerman would have been convicted. 

You are emotively applying your bigoted race-minded opinion here, on the events that actually took place. It contradicts the evidence and the testimony from eyewitnesses. He was killed because he was pounding Zimmerman's head to mush on the pavement, and would have likely killed the man if he hadn't shot him. Had he killed Zimmerman, it would not have met the criteria of "justifiable homicide" and Martin would have likely been charged with 2nd degree murder, and tried as an adult.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Lepers were called Lepers
Sinners are called Sinners
Idiots will be calledIdiots


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You expect me to lie?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Conspiracy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Not calling people names. Just stating a sad fact. If he truly believes that. I dont think he actually does though.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 16, 2013)

Interpol said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I must be either really stupid or horribly naive because, for the life of me, I cannot see how this case is about race.  Absolutely not ONE SHRED of evidence was produced to remotely insinuate Zimmerman is a racist.  Not one shred.
> ...



I disagree that black kids are being persecuted or that Trayvon Martin was persecuted by George Zimmerman because he was wearing a hoodie.  I think the hoodie is irrelevant, a symbol the black community latched onto and ran with.  

Surprised at the ease which you presume you know GZ went far beyond suspicion and believe TM was doing something wrong.

Disagree TM was racially profiled.  I believe GZ saw someone lollygagging around on a rainy night in his neighborhood and he called the police non-emergency number to report it.  Robberies and home invasions had become more frequent in that housing complex and he wanted to report a concern.  He kept a safe distance away from TM and lost sight of where he was.  At that point it was TM who escalated the situation by confronting GZ, according to TM's friend Rachel.  

You must be kidding with your last comment!  First of all, you are the only person in all of this who has referred to TM as an "angry black man".  I certainly don't view him in those terms.  We are all individuals and I try not to lump people into a "syndrome" or category.  But now that you mention it, there do seem to be lots of angry black men and women who are unable to accept the verdict of an exceedingly fair trial.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That is not true!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 16, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > open season on black boys
> ...



Pretty sure he's telling us that he's such a blind, ignorant racist that he's incapable of seeing black people in any terms OTHER than their color.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Considering hotysir has never wanted to be racist, I don't think he was that concerned about it. We are talking about Zona's racism. Oddly enough you don't seem to be telling him he cant shoot people dead because of his racism.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 16, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Then why specify you have a BLACK friend?
(yes, I know you're black)


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Another perspective on the gross prosecutorial misconduct


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

Kangaroo Court is in session.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 16, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Time to Call Merestone: "When the Fat Lady Sings" - YouTube



The fat lady already sang.  Did Snookums miss Rachel Jeantel's testimony?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> _Your egregious lack of regard for the sensitive nature of the information handled by this office is completely abhorrent. You have proven to be *completely untrustworthy*._



Good thing he was untrustworthy to Corey. It makes him completely honest in the real world.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm guessing Corey can forget about that Florida Supreme Court nomination.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's part of the disaster that constituted the Prosecution's case...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoYoq8lsiDA]Trayvon Martin's 'Friend' Rachel Jeantel Creepy Ass Cracker Not A Racial Slur, Not Offensive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2013)

So calling the police on a thug that was standing on the grass by a house that was recently broken in to=racist. Now I've seen it all.  lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

What influenced the Zimmerman jury?

Reality.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...



No. Shut the fuck up, Quick. Adam Lanza was a psychopath/sociopath, Zimmerman is nowhere close to being one. What on Earth is wrong with you?


----------



## westwall (Jul 16, 2013)

My guess would be facts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2013)

The Zimmerman trial highlighted everything that is wrong with America. It was a perfect microcosm. The lack of ethics that people have these days is staggering!


----------



## FireFly (Jul 16, 2013)

Blacks should never stand their ground since most of the black community are against SYG law. That means you must retreat instead of defending your life.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

More ripples from this case. How many new court cases are going to start because of the zimmerman martin incident?

Instead of being adults and mourning a tragic death and forgiving one another, people keep going for vengeance.

Where will this stop?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 16, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So only the worse mass murderers are psychopathic killers. Great argument and comparison.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 16, 2013)

The facts


----------



## westwall (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> More ripples from this case. How many new court cases are going to start because of the zimmerman martin incident?
> 
> Instead of being adults and mourning a tragic death and forgiving one another, people keep going for vengeance.
> 
> Where will this stop?








It never will.  The left is too invested in destroying the US as it was founded and now they want to see it happen in their lifetimes.  Get ready for some "interesting times".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

Hopefully with Angela Corey in an orange jump suit and leg irons.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 17, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



From your link:
A judge rejected her bid to mount a defense under Florida&#8217;s controversial &#8220;stand your ground&#8221; law, which allows people to use deadly force if they or their homes are in danger. After she rejected a three-year plea deal, Alexander was convicted and sentenced to 20 years, as required by Florida&#8217;s strict sentencing guidelines on crimes involving a gun.

Kevin Cobbin, Alexander&#8217;s attorney, said his client was justified in firing her gun because Gray &#8220;had put his hands on her and there was a fight in the bathroom.&#8221;
&#8220;The judge decided not to make the call to grant &#8216;stand your ground,&#8217;&#8201;&#8221; Cobbin said. &#8220;If it had been a white female, I believe she would have.&#8221;


It is quite obvious that racism played a part in both of these cases, considering the black woman was not even allowed to file a charge of "self defense" considering it was in her house, and her husband had a record of abuse, yet Zimmerman was not in his house, TM had no record of abusing GZ and GZ actually shot and killed him..  Seems like in both these cases the black person ends up on the losing end.  Perhaps this whole GZ/TM situation will shine the light on some of the injustices going on in this country and we can make more headway.



> And yes, after you shoot at a man and children, and then violate a court order and go over and physically attack the guy,  3 years is at least reasonable if not generous.   It's really dumb to go beat a guy up when you're out on bond for shooting at him.


Corey doesn't indicate that she went to her husband/boyfriend's house, just that she was involved in an altercation that left him with a swollen eye.  How do you know that he wasn't beating on her again, and where?  And 3 years (in light of GZ going free) is not a walk in the park.  How come GZ didn't get 3 years?

And it is also reasonable to just believe everything a defendant says in light of many opportunities he had to circumvent the consequences, and let him go free after killing an innocent 17 year old walking home from the store?  3 years is a heck of a lot of time for someone that didn't kill anyone in contrast to someone going free for killing another in basically similar situations.  I would probably have turned it down, too, now that I know that all you have to do is claim "you feared for your life" before shooting and killing someone.[/QUOTE]




==========================================================

Edit: the quote is messed up somewhere there.  My post starts here:


Corey may not say in that link that Marissa Alexander went to her ex's house.  I don't know.  I don't even care enough to reread it.  It is said elsewhere.  Alexander violated a court order and went to where her ex was living and gave him a black eye.  

And the original shot fired was not fired by Alexander in her own house, at least not the house where she was living at that time.   It was fired in the house where her ex lived, where she went when she wasn't supposed to.

I'm sorry that you don't know all the facts of this case.  If you are so concerned, I hope you will dig for them.   I am tired of these Zimmerman threads and only stayed in this one to give you a lead on some facts about the Marissa Alexander case that you appear not to know about.

If you don't care enough to look up more facts on your own, I don't care that much either. 


Zimmerman is the subject of a witch hunt.  A partially black guy who has helped and protested for some of the less fortunate members of the black community.  But because the media looked at his name and thought they had a "white man kills black child" story to run with, injustice after injustice has been piled on Zimmerman.  

If you care about the Marissa Alexander case enough to look up the details for yourself, then good.  If you don't, then oh well.  My interest was in the Zimmerman case and now I'm done.  I'm just going to trust that in spite of the DOJ's highest hopes that they'll be able to find some racial animus in Zimmerman's make-up, they'll fail, as the FBI did before them.  

And now I'm done with this thread as well all the other Zimmerman threads.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...


You don't know WHO threw the first punch, yet you and others spew this BS out there as if it's Gospel Truth.

Why?!?!?!??


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.

Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.

I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 17, 2013)

Another GZ thread


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> 
> So anyway, those white women on that jury probably think a lot like my father did.  Zimmerman was just trying to save the damn neighborhood, and here's this suspicious black kid...the root of  all the problems, these fucking coons!!!  They're going to convict Zimmerman?  I think not.  And the hispanic woman...of course not, he's one of her own.  She's especially not going to fight against all the white women, who want to acquit him!
> 
> That's what influenced the jury.



*NAILED IT!!!!*







Yep.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

> On Monday night, one of the jurors in the George Zimmerman trial offered shocking insight into how the group of six women reached its decision to acquit the defendant of all charges in the murder of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.
> 
> In an interview with CNNs Anderson Cooper, Juror B-37  who initially planned to write a book about the trial  revealed that the jurors considered Floridas Stand Your Ground law in reaching their verdict, appeared to strongly sympathize with the defendant, and felt that race played no factor in the incident. Below are Juror B-37&#8242;s most surprising revelations:
> 
> ...



DETAILS: 7 Mind Blowing Moments From Zimmerman Juror B37's First Interview

CNN.com - Transcripts

Each time I read this interview - the more bizarre it sounds.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

Report: Zimmerman Juror B37 Will Not Write Book


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I listened to a lawyer that said the biggest mistake the prosecution made was allowing Zimmerman's multiple statements into evidence.
> ...


I have to agree as well.

I believe that Zimmerman didn't intend to kill him upon sight, but because of his own actions, got himself into a situation where he felt that he had no choice but to shoot to kill.

Manslaughter all over it.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

Juror B37. Holy Smokes. - The Daily Beast

George Zimmerman Juror B37 Hates Media, Called Trayvon 'Boy of Color'


----------



## hortysir (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you aware that the Prosecution helped choose the jury?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 17, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> lll




Wish I could neg your stupid ass for TDM-Bumping your own thread


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Boss said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



I wasn't talking about the "do not attack a neighborhood watchman" comment.  Are you really that dense?  I was talking about these remarks:



> they should go to school ,refrain from drugs ,refrain from having sex with and having babies with 5 different men or women ,raise their kids,stop blaming whitey for every thing that is wrong in their lives,don't join a gang



You don't see the racism there?  The stereotyping?  WTF


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

The prosecution could strike SIX jurors.  Imagine what they were like.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 17, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The prosecution could strike SIX jurors.  Imagine what they were like.



A lot like you, I imagine.  Hollow between the ears.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Boss said:


> > The kid was killed because he was black and "therefore" suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we're "pounding Zimmerman's head to mush"?  WTF   I hope someone does pound his head to mush, actually.  I really do.  I'm an evil bitch, and I wish it had been me he was following instead of that kid.  Things might have turned out differently.

There was a man once, a few decades ago, and I am still seeking revenge for what he did.  So any man who harrasses me or, God forbid, attacks me, becomes that man in my mind.  And I will go for his throat.  And it's to my advantage that men think I'm not dangerous, I can tell you that. : )


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl..



Like Nicole Brown Simpson?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

You'd lose


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The prosecution could strike SIX jurors.  Imagine what they were like.



If you looked it up, it's easy to find.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

There is nothing in B37s interview that says the decision hinged on "Stand your ground".


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> There is nothing in B37s interview that says the decision hinged on "Stand your ground".



Come to think of it...how does the world even know if that was really juror B37?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > The most common perception of the Trayvon Martin shooting is George Zimmerman is a _wannabe_ cop who pursued and harrassed Martin because Martin is Black and Zimmerman is a racist.  This source of this perception is the media's focus on the events surrounding the actual confrontation and their failure to afford equal exposure to the following circumstances.
> ...



The subject of race didn't have to come up in the jury room.  They don't have to vocalize it.  It's totally ingrained in their little southern pea-brains.  No need to talk about it, but it influences their perception.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Looks like Angela Corey has another problem...
> 
> 
> > (Reuters) - A former employee of Florida State Attorney Angela Corey's office plans to file a whistleblower lawsuit against George Zimmerman's prosecutors, his attorney told Reuters on Tuesday.
> ...



I don't usually support employment suits, but if anyone deserves to win a suit based on wrongful termination it is Ban Kruidos.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 17, 2013)

Little Richard says he will not perform in Florida till they do away with the Stand your Ground Law!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl..
> ...


That was front page news for what, a year, year and a half, or two?

Yes, like Nicole Brown Simpson.

What's your point?


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 17, 2013)

1. Completely true
2. So? Zimmerman had the right to do what he was doing and he was viciously attacked.
3. Why not? Why should he be punished if he didn't break any laws?
4. That is part of Florida's law so it was in the jury instructions.
5. Completely true
6. No one knows
7. That is not illegal


----------



## syrenn (Jul 17, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution could strike SIX jurors.  Imagine what they were like.
> ...




she was at least considered impartial by both sides.....

do you think lakhota would have been?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

It's not going to stop until the NEXT George Zimmerman type loses his life trying a stunt like that.

The Wild, Wild West gun-slinging nonsense will start to slow down then.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

Rachel Jeantel Offered Full Scholarship To College By Radio Host Tom Joyner (AUDIO)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 17, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The prosecution could strike SIX jurors.  Imagine what they were like.



Not quite true.   In the Zimmerman case,  both the prosecution and defendant could strike up to six jurors without giving a reason (this is  know as a peremptory  challenges).       However, there is no limit to how many jurors can be stricken for cause.  There are almost a dozen reasons why a person can be kept off a jury for cause. 

The first link below explains what is meant by peremptory challenges, and the second link explains the reasons for which a juror can be stricken for cause.

Legal Dictionary | Law.com

- Chapter 913 - 2012 Florida Statutes - The Florida Senate


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

Then we have retarded gunslinging assholes like Nugent fanning the flames...

Nugent Doubles Down: "Enraged Black Man-Child" Trayvon Martin Is A "Skittles Hoodie Boy" | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## Politico (Jul 17, 2013)

What a shock. Well sports guys get em' too.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 17, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...




The suspension has nothing to do with that night and Trayvon had every right to visit his father and going to  public store to buy snacks. And you can not tell the Martin's how to raise their child. If his parents dcided he best spend his suspension time when his dad then that is their decision.

George was there when Trayvon got there. You have no conception of walking and taking  alternatwe routes. The four minute was him walking  back home , George was there before Trayvon got there. Rachel's phone call tells you Trayvon just got there and was suprised too see George there. 

The wholr thing would not have happend if Zimmerman staid in his  car and that 911 oerpator out to be fired for egging him on. He tell Ziimerman to not follow him ,. then says were is he now? TThe 911 oporator should toatly be fired for that.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It's not about me.  It's about what Jesus expects of you.  And from what I remember, He would expect you to love your neighbor...so you would not have to be lying if you refrained from calling them nasty names.  You wouldn't want to call them nasty names.

Why am I wasting my time.  I think I've figured it out.  Your signature lines are there in mockery of Christianity, they're not sincere.  That's the only thing that makes sense based on the way you talk to people.

I'm an agnostic and I have more respect for Jesus Christ than you do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 17, 2013)

This is how fucked up in the head the left is.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution could strike SIX jurors.  Imagine what they were like.
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.



> Both sides had the chance to keep or strike jurors. Each side had 10 peremptory strikes -- 10 opportunities to eliminate potential jurors without having to disclose their reasons -- and an unlimited number of strikes "for cause," for such reasons as bias or hardships.



All-female jury to try Zimmerman - CNN.com


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



He doesn't want to shoot Zimmerman because of his race.  He would shoot him because he perceives him as a threat.  I don't feel any racism directed my way from Zona, and I'm lily white.  I understand how this all must feel to Zona.  I can feel his pain, so I concede him an angry statement here and there without chalking it up to his being racist.


----------



## Politico (Jul 17, 2013)

Good for him.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



im pretty sure if Jesus can call others fools and still love them, I can do likewise.

You're "wasting your time" because you are a hypocrite who has no problem with supporting Zona in his paranoid decision to kill Zimmerman in cold blood if he ever sees them but has a problem with me pointing out that he would be a total idiot if he actually believed he could claim self defense in that situation.

Ironic that out of the two of us, im the one concerned enough to encourage him not to murder someone.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

> *4 Jurors Distance Themselves From Juror B37*
> 
> ORLANDO, Fla.  Four of the jurors at the George Zimmerman trial distanced themselves late Tuesday from statements that another juror made in a televised interview.
> 
> The four jurors issued a brief statement on court stationary saying that the opinions expressed by Juror B37 to CNN's Anderson Cooper on Monday night are not representative of their views.



More: George Zimmerman Juror B37's Comments Are Not Representative Of Us, Other Jurors Claim


----------



## SayMyName (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



What should a young man in a hoody do?

If suspended from school, probably stay home, not wander around neighborhoods where you are not known, and not attack the neighborhood watchman.


----------



## Steelplate (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Difference is....Jesus is the son of God and actually KNOWS when someone is a fool.....you claiming to have the same insight into the hearts and minds of man as Christ? I call you a blasphemer.!


----------



## Godboy (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



None of us were there, therefore we only have the physical evidence to go by, so what did the evidence suggest? Come on now, this is an easy lay up. According to the physical evidence, which person was more likely to have thrown the first punch?


----------



## Godboy (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> It's not going to stop until the NEXT George Zimmerman type loses his life trying a stunt like that.
> 
> The Wild, Wild West gun-slinging nonsense will start to slow down then.



Black males kill white men every day, and in far greater numbers than the white men killing black men. If your theory is correct, then shouldn't we be seeing the wild west gun slinging nonsense stop in the black community? How many white people have to die before THAT happens?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm really starting to wonder - did juror B37 *lie* to get on the jury?

I hope someone is looking into this possibility.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You mean a sociopath that lead the charge against the Sanford police when a white officer beat up a homeless black man?  Or do you mean the sociopath that tutored black teenagers for free when the tutoring program was shut down?  

A sociopath would have killed somone a long time ago. A sociopath would have had a history, from a small child, of being a sociopath.  Calling someone a camel doesn't make them a camel.  While I agree that I would not have taken the same steps Zimmerman did,  I cannot fault him for something he did legally when he followed and reported TMs movements to police.  I've reported suspicious persons myself because that's what decent citizens should do when they see something odd or something that seems unusual in their own neighborhood.  I've personally left my house, walked down the road and reported two suspicious persons in my own neighborhood.  The sheriff's department stopped them, determined that they weren't doing anything illegal and all was fine; and yes I had my CHL permit and my firearm on me.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

horselightning said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



WTF?  Did you even read my post?  I'm not criticizing the way the Martin's raised their kid.  What I said was people using the domino theory, AS YOU JUST HAVE TO ASSERT ZIMMERMAN'S GUILT, don't stop and think that Martin's own actions put him in that situtuation as well.  

1. He was suspended from school for fighting and drug possesion. Had he been a better student he would not have been suspended and would have likely still been at his mothers house.  Had Martin used his 4:00 minutes wisely to call the police and or run home, instead of returning to confront Zimmerman, he might still be alive as well.

I'm not asserting anything other than the fact that if you're going to use GZs prior LEGAL decisions before the shooting to say he's guilty of murder than you need to us TMs prior LEGAL and eventually ILLEGAL behavior to put him in a situation to be shot.  Because let's face it, the first criminal act during this incident was when TM punched GZ in the nose.  

No matter how you all want to slice the pie, the courts, the law, and the jury has already proven that GZ was innocent and he was justified. So as many little tidbit of opinion that you want to throw out there to assert GZs guilt, the facts, the evidence and the witness testimony ALL stomp your opinions into the ground.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 17, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Please, If GZ didn't have an equalizer he'd have kept his "not being able to throw a punch" ass in his car.
> ...



Was he an official Neighborhood Watch, or just a vigilante?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Looks like Angela Corey has another problem...
> 
> 
> > (Reuters) - A former employee of Florida State Attorney Angela Corey's office plans to file a whistleblower lawsuit against George Zimmerman's prosecutors, his attorney told Reuters on Tuesday.
> ...



ben is the way in to exposing the corruption in the state


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 17, 2013)

BrianH said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...




He was NOT suspended for drug possession and fighting. He was suspended for writing "WTF" (3 letters) on a locker. Period. That is the only reason he was suspended: graffiti. He also had an EMPTY baggie in his book bag with traces of pot in it: he was not 'in possession of drugs.' And fighting was no where mentioned in the reason for his suspension. I guess this is how rumors start: a lot of untruths spread around and expanded upon. Go back and read the facts. His suspension was for one thing and one thing only: writing 3 letters, WTF, on a locker. That's vandalism, yes, but it is also something at least 1/3 of the kids in any given public school do: they write on lockers, on school desks, on the tables in the cafeteria, on the bathroom walls, etc. Oh the horror: a kid got suspended for graffiti. He must be a thug and a gangbanger and deserve to die. And a teenager who smokes pot?  OMG he must be a real villain!  Society saved from a future criminal.

Zimmerman and Zimmerman only is responsible for the death of an innocent, unarmed person. He was the Neighborhood Watch person, the one responsible for what happened. He set up the situation in which a young person died. Zimmerman should not have carried a concealed weapon. He SHOULD have identified himself to Trayvon. He never should have gotten out of his car. He and he alone is responsible for the death of an innocent, unarmed civilian who had every right to be where he was and doing what he was doing. Hope what happened to him doesn't happen to you: but it could.

As well, Zimmerman has not been found innocent or justified. He has been found not guilty based upon the way a certain legal statute is written and interpreted. That does not mean he is innocent of anything, and it certainly does not prove in any way that he was justified. 

Blaming the victim is completely pathetic and unscrupulous.  How anyone who is being intellectually and morally honest can do so is beyond comprehension.
__________________


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Can I get just HLN without cable?
> 
> Just asking.




the real question 

is 

why would you want to


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It's not going to stop until the NEXT George Zimmerman type loses his life trying a stunt like that.
> ...



This assertion is not true. If you have valid, verifiable proof that it is,  please cite the source.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > On Monday night, one of the jurors in the George Zimmerman trial offered shocking insight into how the group of six women reached its decision to acquit the defendant of all charges in the murder of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.
> >
> > In an interview with CNNs Anderson Cooper, Juror B-37  who initially planned to write a book about the trial  revealed that the jurors considered Floridas Stand Your Ground law in reaching their verdict, appeared to strongly sympathize with the defendant, and felt that race played no factor in the incident. Below are Juror B-37&#8242;s most surprising revelations:
> >
> ...



*1. Martin was responsible for his own death.

2. Juror felt just as sorry for Zimmerman.

3. Zimmerman should continue to serve as a neighborhood watchman because he has learned his lesson about going too far.

4. Verdict hinged on Stand Your Ground law, even though Zimmerman did not use it in his defense.

5. Zimmerman was only guilty of using poor judgment and was egged on to follow Martin by the 9/11 operator.

6. Race played absolutely no factor in Zimmermans profiling of Martin.

7. Zimmermans history of reporting black men to the police and his decision to follow Martin played no role in the verdict.*

exactly 

the state never had a case to begin with 

"could have" 

"might have"

"it is possible"

clearly was not enough evidence to convict


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



You're right.................following someone isn't a crime here in the U.S.

However....................if you follow me in a vehicle and then decide to follow me for around 100 yards, I'm gonna think that you're going to do harm to me and I WILL confront you.

Would I be considered bad if you said racist crap to me while following me and I decided to kick your ass?

Quick question..................how many of YOU people would allow someone to follow you in a vehicle, jump out and start following you down the street, without asking what the fuck they were following you for?

I live in a pretty decent place, but if you follow me down the block after tracking me in a vehicle, I'm gonna ask you why you're there.  If you can't provide a decent response, my response may be to attack.

Trayvon was murdered and Zimmerman needs to go to jail.  Sorry, but the 911 operator told him "we don't need you to do that" when he said he was going to follow him.

Zimmerman should have stayed in his vehicle, going out of it lost him the "stand your ground" defense.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> 
> But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.
> 
> You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.



If this had been a white kid walking down the street with Skittles and iced tea, would Zimmerman had thought him suspicious? I have Black friends who were scared to death of going through White neighborhoods as kids because of the possible consequences.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.
> 
> Oh, right.....they're all criminals.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.



I have to agree. If George was black and the victim white, he would have been convicted long ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> It's going to get 10 degrees hotter? Link?
> Spending trillions to only get 9.8 degrees hotter is going to help?



Flat Earth Todd, even a couple of degrees will be devastating. 

And spendng money is a good thing. It puts people to work.  Letting the rich hoard it is the problem.


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Marc, I think the difference here is, we DO know who threw the first punch, and so did the jury. You want so desperately to believe this was ambiguous, or worse, that Zimmerman attacked Martin. No one is "spewing BS" here, we're merely repeating the evidence presented in court. The question should be, why can't you be objective here? Is it because Trayvon was black, or Zimmerman has a Jewish name? Maybe you hate Hispanics? Something is causing you to completely disconnect from reality on this, and see things the way you want to see them. 

Trayvon Martin wasn't Emmett Till.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> [
> 
> It wasn't one phrase, Joe,: it was the longstanding pattern of frankly unprofessional and dishonest behavior that phrase revealed and was an example of,  that was the problem.



Actually, what they did is what everyone does, in business as well as science.  You remove the outlying data and only concentrate on the majority of data points.  

The Earth is getting warmer. You can see it in the droughts, the mild winters, the receding glaciers, and so on.  




> It was one more example of liberals never letting the truth get in the way of their agenda, a practice we have seen again in the Zimmerman case, (along with many other  examples to numerous to go into here).. In fairness, a lot of conservatives have taken to acting in kind, producing the screaming match that characterizes our political discourse these days.



I agree that politics have turned into a screaming match. I disagree on who started it.  Hint. You guys came out with Limbaugh and his lying ilk long before the left matched in kind.  But when it comes to lying about THIS issue, most of the climate change denial were funded by the OIL COMPANIES. 




> Conservatives saw, that the screeching and the shrill diatribes actually got you some traction, and also that your philosophy was one of "by whatever means necessary", and decided they might as well try the same. The only difference, is, we don't have a built-in constituency of non-productive people who have nothing better to do that protest, march in the streets, and/or engage in civil disorder on behalf of "the cause"; we don't march, or riot, because we are too damn busy being productive citizens, carrying out our daily responsibilities. I'm actually OK with that; what I'm not OK with, is the desire on the part of some of your compatriots to use disadvantaged youth as a  sort of thug "army" with which to terrorize and intimidate the rest of us; a disgusting tactic which has been acknowledged rather openly by a few on the left right here on this board.



You see, this is where you guys are a bunch of rubes. I stopped being Republican when I realized that the people who employ me were not my friends, and the GOP puts their interests ahead of theirs. You complain about these folks not having jobs.  Well, where did those jobs go?  They went to China, they went to Mexico, they went to places where they could exploit people dirt cheap. The problem with a lot of you productive citizens is that you think the GOP actually cares about you.  If you don't have six figures in your bank account, they really don't. Deal with it.  




> Even when it's only frustrated rhetoric, that idea is repulsive. It's wrong, and exploitative of the very people your side claims to be concerned for. I wish the more rational portion of the left would disavow that sort of thing, which actually serves no one well; but I'm not holding my breath...



The problem is, you seem to think that the outrage is manufactured.  

People are upset about Zimmerman because he shot a black child and suffered no consequences for it.  Not because Jackson or Sharpton or Obama told them to.


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> If this had been a white kid walking down the street with Skittles and iced tea, would Zimmerman had thought him suspicious? I have Black friends who were scared to death of going through White neighborhoods as kids because of the possible consequences.



Come on now, enough with the "kid walking down the street with skittles and ice tea" crap. Martin would have been the first to tell you he wasn't a "kid" by any stretch, in fact, he probably would have whooped your ass to prove that point. He wasn't just "walking down the street," according to the testimony. Wandering through back yards and lurking around houses, is not "walking down the street." It is very suspicious behavior, especially in a community with a lot of burglary and break ins. So let's stop it with the Skittles crap, like he was some innocent little child, it's totally dishonest, and irrelevant to the case.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> "...*He was NOT suspended for drug possession and fighting*..."



"...One suspension was for tardiness and truancy.

...Another suspension in October 2011 was for graffiti, when Martin was observed by a security camera in a restricted area of the school marking up a door with 'W.T.F.'...

*Martin's third suspension involved a marijuana pipe and an empty bag containing marijuana residue...*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Trayvon_Martin#Trayvon_Martin

*Incorrect, apparently.*


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yes but did they rescind his carry permit?


Good question; from the interviews I heard with his lawyer, I'd say not.
Given that he was found not guilty, why would they?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> He's likely to shoot and kill another black male minor within 5 years.
> 
> Oh, right.....they're all criminals.


So..  you do -not- have an argument for him not getting his gun back that is not based on emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.
Thank you.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 17, 2013)

*



			if Zimmerman had not had a gun that night... it's pretty clear Trayvon would have been found guilty of assault, and possibly murder.
		
Click to expand...

*
*HAA !! *the little shithead would have been found guilty of nothing more than a teen prank !! 

when it comes to "neegros" killing whites, it is not considered a crime worthy of punishment.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 17, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Was he part of one?? Yes

Are those who are not on an official watch, who look over their neighborhood for strange happenings 'vigilantes'? No... just makes you feel all big to say yet another nasty word about the guy

But you have nothing since all your ASSumptions have been pointed out as such... and you still ignore evidence and fact


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 17, 2013)

Boss said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > If this had been a white kid walking down the street with Skittles and iced tea, would Zimmerman had thought him suspicious? I have Black friends who were scared to death of going through White neighborhoods as kids because of the possible consequences.
> ...



Would Zimmerman have found a White kid to be suspicious?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 17, 2013)

Some in our Country will never stop beating that Racism Dead Horse. They see much profit in it, both politically and financially. What else could hucksters like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton do with their lives? The Race-Baiting Game has been very profitable for them. Why would they ever want to see it end? Many thought with the election of an African American President, the Race-Baiting Game would end. Well, think again.


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



I think so, because he reported his behavior was suspicious, not him personally. If he had called 911 and said, "there's this black kid walking down the street and we don't have no black kids living around here..." that would have indicated race, but that isn't what he said.

Zimmerman was Hispanic, his grandfather was African-American. Obama is as "white" as Zimmerman. So I just don't see this as being a race crime. Now.... "I'm going to teach that creepy ass white cracka a lesson" ...that IS racist, and that's what Martin told his girlfriend, as well as indicating he thought Zimmerman was gay. So, I am all for this "race crime" trial, I look forward to seeing the evidence on who was the REAL racist here.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe it was a clash of two Racists. But I can't say for sure Zimmerman is a Racist. That wasn't proven in the trial. However, i can say for sure Trayvon was Racist. His use of the term 'Cracker' proved his bigotry. So, maybe race did play a role in this awful tragedy. Who really knows though?


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

> I have Black friends who were scared to death of going through White neighborhoods as kids because of the possible consequences.



And I can certainly relate, however, we don't judge Zimmerman on the basis of what might have happened to us as kids, do we? Yeah... there are a LOT of places in America, where bigots and racists behave that way, and it's deplorable when it happens... do we serve any purpose at all, in focusing on a case that was clearly NOT that behavior? I don't think so, I think it diminishes the actual racism that is going on out there... the real racist rednecks are laughing their asses off at you. Making a fool out of yourself over this, when there is nothing... and I mean NOTHING, to indicate Zimmerman was racist.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

And now Eric Holder confirms what I suspected. It's about restricting the rights of honest people with a gun.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


The fact that you, others, nor myself KNOWS nor CAN KNOW, means we cannot nor should not SPECULATE.

Case closed.

Stop saying the victim, Trayvon Martin, threw the first punch.

It's simply not true.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

Boss said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


No liar, we do NOT know, not me, not you, not the jury. JurorB37 said HERSELF that they didn't know, they could only BELIEVE. We've all watched the case, we all heard what the jury heard. It is YOU who WANTS the victim, Trayvon Martin, to have thrown the first punch.

However, the FACT of the matter is *WE. DO. NOT. KNOW!!!*

Plain and simple.

Stop saying Trayvon threw the first punch.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 17, 2013)

IF ZIMMERMAN HD BEEN BLACK.(And Trayvon had been white)The outcome would have been different. Zimmerman would have been arrested. An investigation of a homicide would have been done. Zimmerman would have been tested for drugs. He would have been brought to trial and found guilty of p*remeditated first degree murder with special circumstances* because the victim was a child and sentence to death by lethal injection.

WE have just witness the perfect example of a* "kangaroo court".*
Member of the jury stated that Zimmerman was wrong by getting out of his car but he had a right to follow Trayvon and justified in shooting him? What led up to the shooting was wrong but the shooting  was justified? What kind of reasoning is this. She sound like she is on the same radar as they claim Rachael G. was on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



*Would I be considered bad if you said racist crap to me while following me and I decided to kick your ass?*

Yes, if I called you a creepy ass cracka, you'd be wrong to kick my ass. Nothing like that was heard on the 911 tape.

*I'm gonna ask you why you're there. *

If only Trayvon had asked questions, instead of attacking, he'd be alive today.

*If you can't provide a decent response, my response may be to attack.*

In that case you may be arrested.

*Trayvon was murdered and Zimmerman needs to go to jail. *

Wrong and wrong.

*Sorry, but the 911 operator told him "we don't need you to do that" when he said he was going to follow him.*

In America you can still follow someone, even if an operator says, "we don't need you to do that".

*Zimmerman should have stayed in his vehicle, going out of it lost him the "stand your ground" defense.*

His self-defense claim had nothing to do with SYG.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



*Flat Earth Todd, even a couple of degrees will be devastating.*

What about a couple of degrees cooler?

*And spendng money is a good thing. It puts people to work. *

How many were put to work by the money spent on Solyndra?
How many will be thrown out of work by higher taxes? By more idiotic regulations?

How much do you feel we need to spend to stop this awful AGW you fear?
Spell it out.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> IF ZIMMERMAN HD BEEN BLACK.(And Trayvon had been white)The outcome would have been different. Zimmerman would have been arrested. An investigation of a homicide would have been done. Zimmerman would have been tested for drugs. He would have been brought to trial and found guilty of p*remeditated first degree murder with special circumstances* because the victim was a child and sentence to death by lethal injection.
> 
> WE have just witness the perfect example of a* "kangaroo court".*
> Member of the jury stated that Zimmerman was wrong by getting out of his car but he had a right to follow Trayvon and justified in shooting him? What led up to the shooting was wrong but the shooting  was justified? What kind of reasoning is this. She sound like she is on the same radar as they claim Rachael G. was on.


Check out my tweets...I tweeted about JurorB37 exclusively for two days straight.

@MarcATL76


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



OJ was not convicted so that busts your premise.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > IF ZIMMERMAN HD BEEN BLACK.(And Trayvon had been white)The outcome would have been different. Zimmerman would have been arrested. An investigation of a homicide would have been done. Zimmerman would have been tested for drugs. He would have been brought to trial and found guilty of p*remeditated first degree murder with special circumstances* because the victim was a child and sentence to death by lethal injection.
> ...



Stalker


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.



It depends, would the pretty blonde white girl be beating Zimmerman's head into the concrete?   If the pretty blonde white girl was bigger than Zimmerman, and a trained fighter who posted her fights on You Tube and carried them on her cell phone, it would have turned out the same way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



*You remove the outlying data and only concentrate on the majority of data points. *

Like when you throw out many sets of tree rings and only use a few?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?



Everyone has issues with the jury being all white and all female.  All those self proclaimed non bigots have really crawled out of the woodwork and strutted themselves out  to be nothing more than garden variety racists and misogynists, haven't they?   I would point out that the law sets out that a jury of the DEFENDANT's peers hear the case, not peers of the accused, not peers of the witnesses.  I think it is completely racist to demand that a non white should have been on the jury.  How would understanding the culture of a black person facilitated a more fair verdict for a person who was not black, but rather a mixture of black, Peruvian, and white?  It wouldn't have.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > OH Jeeze. This just in: Stevie Wonder to boycot Florida. Obviously Stevie hasn't seen the headlines. George Zimmerman is NOT GUILTY.
> ...


Sick^


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Zimmerman trial highlighted everything that is wrong with America. It was a perfect microcosm. The lack of ethics that people have these days is staggering!


You don't know the definition of ethics.

If you did your every post would not be an insult to someone.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 17, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl..
> ...



THERE is no comparison between the case.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


And the Right accepted the verdict without question....Oh wait.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Time to Call Merestone: "When the Fat Lady Sings" - YouTube
> ...



Unlike you, I understood what she was saying.

Crackas come from the whip crackers during slavery,.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl..
> ...



OJ admitted to killing her in self defense?

When was that?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Look who is talking, bigot.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> ...



Zimmerman was a trained fighter as well.

And outweighed his victim.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> ...


Zimmerman was bigger than Trayvon had police cadet training. Video at the time of Zimmerman's arrest did not even show a band aid. He could have used equal physical force but instead he used deadly force. Little PAB is what he is.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

I will add, too, that when you start saying that a person who knows the law is automatically guilty, that is some really deep quicksand you are in.  A lot of people know the law, and, IMO, if everyone did then we could all fight our own battles.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I used to catch shrimp in the gulf for those rednecks.

I'm a redneck.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> IF ZIMMERMAN HD BEEN BLACK.(And Trayvon had been white)The outcome would have been different. Zimmerman would have been arrested. An investigation of a homicide would have been done. Zimmerman would have been tested for drugs. He would have been brought to trial and found guilty of p*remeditated first degree murder with special circumstances* because the victim was a child and sentence to death by lethal injection.
> 
> WE have just witness the perfect example of a* "kangaroo court".*
> Member of the jury stated that Zimmerman was wrong by getting out of his car but he had a right to follow Trayvon and justified in shooting him? *What led up to the shooting was wrong but the shooting * was justified? What kind of reasoning is this. She sound like she is on the same radar as they claim Rachael G. was on.



That was just an amazing admission on her part.

As well as the book deal (well not really).


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Zimmerman's hard on was in the right place.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 17, 2013)

Good Morning!

Snookie, in your heart do you believe GZ was racist?  Because there really hasn't been any evidence of that.  He took up the cause of underprivileged kids, tutoring and mentoring them.  He tried to bring attention to the case of a homeless black man who was beaten by the son of a police officer.  I know you feel the jury came to the wrong decision, but do you really feel GZ was racist and hateful?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

I posted long ago on this thread that this case would lead to a repeal of the stand your ground law.

It is unconstitutional and unamerican.

Everybody has an unalienable right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.  

Zimmerman took away that right from an innocent kid.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I posted long ago on this thread that this case would lead to a repeal of the stand your ground law.
> 
> It is unconstitutional and unamerican.
> 
> ...



We have the right to self defense. Same result.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Of course.  Because the laws we have made to prevent stupidity have clearly not worked.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Snookie, in your heart do you believe GZ was racist?  Because there really hasn't been any evidence of that.  He took up the cause of underprivileged kids, tutoring and mentoring them.  He tried to bring attention to the case of a homeless black man who was beaten by the son of a police officer.  I know you feel the jury came to the wrong decision, but do you really feel GZ was racist and hateful?



I believe he was racial profiling.

Zimmerman is an underachieving attention whore.

He never helped anyone without an ulterior motive.

Like the woman who testified that Zimmerman came to her house after she was home invaded and offered to help.

I think he was trying to put the blast on her for some nookie.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I posted long ago on this thread that this case would lead to a repeal of the stand your ground law.
> 
> It is unconstitutional and unamerican.
> 
> ...



it will not lead to a repeal of  state stand your ground or castle laws


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I posted long ago on this thread that this case would lead to a repeal of the stand your ground law.
> ...



Only time will tell.

i DON'T WANT A REPEAL OF THE CASTLE PART.

i WOULD LIKE TO SEEE THEM REPEAL THE PART THAT SAYS YOU DO NOT HAVE TO RETREAT.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)[Forum Weapon][How To Troll][Ignorance Is Bliss] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

More reading from American Thinker


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...




Those are some pretty disgusting allegations. Can you back them up ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



  And as a man I can tell you I was stronger faster more agile at 17 then at 29. And a lot more aggressive. But you wouldnt know that since your're an admitted old lady.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Ahhhhhh, the peaceful, tolerant left.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And as a man I can tell you I was vastly stronger at 29 then at 17.

Working at a Moving Company will do that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


Meme troller personified.^


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



stand your ground is a state law many states have them 

they are not going to disappear


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Maybe someday.  Maybe not.  Maybe Georgie is impotent.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I said this many times the gov already reviewed it right the event to appease the masses.   Said it was fine and it stays.

Stevie isnt going to hopey changey that.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I posted long ago on this thread that this case would lead to a repeal of the stand your ground law.
> 
> It is unconstitutional and unamerican.
> 
> ...



I don't know specifics about SYG, but from what I understand it is in perfect concert with those rights to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.  It means that there is no duty to retreat when you are threatened.  It reaffirms every person's right to self-protection.  SYG is completely in sync with the US Constitution and the American experience.

Zimmerman did not take an innocent kid's rights away anymore than another person who kills another.  Difference here is that Trayvon Martin attempted to take Zimmerman's rights away by assaulting him and threatening his life, liberty and pursuit of happiness.  No one knows when or if TM would have stopped the assault and what he would or would not have done if he had succeeded in gaining control of GZ's gun. 

We just don't know and trying to speculate on that does no one any good.  Unfortunately TM chose the wrong guy to sucker punch and he paid for that poor decision with his life.  But that is not George Zimmerman's fault, but it is something he has repeatedly said he will regret for the rest of his life.

No winners.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Snookie, in your heart do you believe GZ was racist?  Because there really hasn't been any evidence of that.  He took up the cause of underprivileged kids, tutoring and mentoring them.  He tried to bring attention to the case of a homeless black man who was beaten by the son of a police officer.  I know you feel the jury came to the wrong decision, but do you really feel GZ was racist and hateful?



In Snookums' "mind", Zimmerman must be racist. Anyone who protects his life from vermin HAS to be.

But let's study what was said by both men leading up to Trayvon's death.
Trayvon Martin called George Zimmerman a "creepy azz cracka"
George Zimmerman referred to Trayvon Martin as a "fucking punk"

Yup George is obviously racist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.



Idiot liberals living in the land of hypotheticals.

Here's a what if for your dumbass, what if TM would have ran home instead of wating around to attack GZ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> More ripples from this case. How many new court cases are going to start because of the zimmerman martin incident?
> 
> Instead of being adults and mourning a tragic death and forgiving one another, people keep going for vengeance.
> 
> Where will this stop?



there are several already


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The state gov of florida reviewed it.

The attorney general of florida chaired it.

Since then he has resigned after 
the corruption charges brought against him.

That was then, this is now.

I will link to the corruption charges, in a minute.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



and George was so buff.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No he wasn't a trained fighter you stupid fuck!


You retards can't win an argument even when you resort to lies.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



What did Zimmerman weigh at the time of the incident? And please link to a police or doctors report for verification.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



one needs to remain aware though 

soon it will not be about george zimmerman anymore


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get just HLN without cable?
> ...



Because Rat is having so much HLN fun and I'm a little jelly about it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> *I posted long ago on this thread that this case would lead to a repeal of the stand your ground law.
> 
> It is unconstitutional and unamerican.*
> 
> ...



Care to make a wager on that? 

Zimmerman took the life of a young man who was about to take his. The court decided that Martin was not an innocent kid, but a thug that assaulted George Zimmerman.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



nope--now it's about the entire justice system in America.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I believe he was racial profiling.
> 
> Zimmerman is an underachieving attention whore.
> 
> ...



See?  Now you're being foolish.  So much for trying to have intelligent dialogue.  You lost me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You are right.  As the criminal element in this country grows exponentially, those laws will only get more teeth in them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Do you
Talk like this
In real 
Life
-lol
Send


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he was racial profiling.
> ...



He's a vile and filthy bigot.  Most of his posts get removed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!
> ...



Then why invite her into his home with his wife there. That might get a bit awkward, dontchthink?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



some 
stop

times 
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



If you're on the other end of it those laws are what stand between you and and a nightmare on top of a nightmare.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



we
stop

all
stop

do
stop

sometimes
stop


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



have you been digging more stuff up

about the corrupt state


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I will link to barack obama's drug use so what?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Let's stay on subject.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



GZ thought the kids was "on" something, would you invite a person into your vehicle you suspected of being "on" something?

If so, then you are a fool.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

I find it interesting that Kruidbos' lawyer, Wesley White, is a former Prosecutor in Corey's office who resigned over ethics disagreements with Corey in December.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> ...


Here's a *FACT *to counter that what-if.

We don't *KNOW *that the victim, Trayvon Martin, "waited around to attack" the killer, George Zimmerman. 

That's just racist rhetoric on your part based on what you *WANT *to be the case. 

JurorB37 said it herself, they don't, *couldn't know*, but they *BELIEVED*.

*GTFOH Liar!!!
*


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> ...



What makes you think he wasn't doing just that?

The time from when Zimmerman first sees Martin until Martin is murdered..is 7 minutes.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Actually while following Martin, Zimmerman was asked if he was following him.  Zimmerman said, "yeah" and that is when the dispatcher told Zimmerman, "we don't need you to do that," at which time Zimmerman said "ok" and stopped following Martin.

Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police

So if you were a guest in a neighborhood wandering around apparently aimlessly in the rain, you'd be arrested if you punched a resident following you.  Go try it tonight and see what happens.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



They believed because they looked at all the evidence. If they had been permitted to see ALL the evidence they would have been more convinced. If DD had told them everything that was said on the phone ( like "rapists" and whoop azz ) they would have been even MORE convinced.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?
> ...



A 30 year old man asking a teenager to get in his car?


Nobody would think that's suspicious.....


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Angela Corey has another problem...
> ...



Well, like 0bama, she too must have a mail order degree.  Firings of the whistleblowers are usually thinly veiled and the courts see right through them.  They have for years.  Cause is usually trumped up.  He worked for the state of Florida, if I'm not mistaken.  Most states have what is known as 'progressive discipline.'  That usually entails a system of warnings that progress from 'verbal' to 'written' then comes the 'firing' after 3 offenses in 90 days.  If no other offenses in 90 days, the employee then starts back at zero.   If she did not utilize this system to 'discipline' him for what she claims are his egregious wrongs, then she violated state HR policy as well as the state whistleblower law.  And I do believe that Florida has a whistleblower statute.  No, I won't look it up.  You can do that yourselves, I think I've already posted it somewhere.  Many states also have an employees union.  If the Florida state employees have a union than Corey is twice fucked!


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



What did "the right" do?

Riot?

March on the streets?

Loot stores?

Demand a meeting with the Governor?

Ask for Federal intervention?

Make death threats?



Just what exactly did "the right" do that makes you think the verdict was not accepted?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.



You are and ignorant asshat and a disgusting racist.

You almost make me want to break my vow never to neg rep.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



A trained fighter?



> Trainer testifies 'physically soft' Zimmerman's athletic skills and fighting prowess quite low
> 
> ...
> 
> He said Zimmerman was a "rank beginner" whose overall skills he would rate as "point-5," less than 1 on a scale of 1-to-10. Zimmerman, he said, was diligent in practice, lost weight and got into better shape. But because of his lack of previous athletic prowess, Pollock testified, he only reached about a 1 before ending training in January 2012. He said Zimmerman never became skilled enough to fight in the ring.



Daily Kos: Trainer testifies 'physically soft' Zimmerman's athletic skills and fighting prowess quite low

You seem to have no grasp of the facts.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Before you start getting personal..and calling people "liars"..you should at least know what you are talking about.

How Poor Were George Zimmerman's MMA Skills? [VIDEO] : US/World : Medical Daily

Zimmerman trained for a year in MMA tactics.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Martin sure as hell didn't go home.  That's the point here, why are so many lies being told about him?  If all he was doing was trying to get back to where he was staying, why didn't he just go there?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



He was a trained fighter.

Doesn't mean he was any good.

And that's if you believe the trainer was being honest. Or objective.

Zimmerman lost a great deal of weight and looked pretty muscular on the night in question.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Because he could easily travel the 200 yards in that time.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes we do know that. The timeline of events shows that TM had four minutes to walk or run 70 yards to his Dad's girlfriends house.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Some of us were athletes in our younger years. But when it came to working most of us  realized you could make more money using your brain. 
  So unless you happen to be a common laborer,you were more then likely in better shape at 17 then 29.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Prove that the trainer lied. That is the job of anyone prosecuting the case. We don't really need to give you a civics lesson do we ?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



He had four minutes to walk 70 yards if his intention was going home he had more than enough time to make it.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



He didn't make it home. And didn't in the 4 minute time span that his killer marked him as a "suspect".

Martin's killer said, that he himself, didn't know where he was (That's if you believe him). 

Martin didn't have alot of time to flee from his murderer, was doing it in the dark, and quite well could have been in panic mode. Add in, he didn't live in the complex.

But he should never have been put on trial here.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Zimmerman wasn't a trained fighter according to his trainer.  Martin was so proud of his fighting abilities he put his fights on You Tube.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




This wasn't even thinly veiled, like this entire sham.

At least put a little cover on it so it's not so blatantly obvious and offensive.  

They either think we're dumb as rocks or they don't give a shit and think they're untouchable.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

There is not much difference between Trayvon Martin and Colin Ferguson.   

Colin Ferguson and the Long Island Railroad Massacre

According to trial testimony, Ferguson suffered from extreme paranoia involving many races but it was mostly centered around the feeling that white people were out to get him. At some point his paranoia pushed him into devising a plan of revenge.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Was he under any legal obligation to even go home?

Was there a curfew?

Not sure.

Maybe you know.


----------



## 007 (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.



*GET A FUCKING LIFE... *


... the trial is over, the verdict is in, and this has been BEATEN TO DEATH HERE. My GOD, talk about ABSURD... MOVE THE FUCK ON!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> There is not much difference between Trayvon Martin and Colin Ferguson.
> 
> Colin Ferguson and the Long Island Railroad Massacre
> 
> According to trial testimony, Ferguson suffered from extreme paranoia involving many races but it was mostly centered around the feeling that white people were out to get him. At some point his paranoia pushed him into devising a plan of revenge.



That's patently nuts.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He couldn't even spar in the ring.  There is no way a claim can be made that he was a "trained fighter."


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well, he lawyered up early on which is a good thing.  He already had counsel when he was fired.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Zona said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a couple news shows where the media types were shocked that Zimmerman got his gun back.
> ...


So...  what's your argument, not based on emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty, that he should not have gotten his gun back?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Taking a few law classes = "police cadet training"?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He was rated a .5 on a scale of 1 to 10 by his trainer who that stated after a year of "training" GZ rated about a 1 and no where near ready to fight.

And that year was not entirely focused on MMA fighting.

Did you watch your link?

If so, then you are dumber than you look.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



But you asked what makes us think Martin "wasn't doing just that?"

The answer is that if all he was doing was trying to get home he'd have gone home.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


The killer described his height and weight as 5'8" and 194 lbs. in his own police statement. He had Martin by nearly 40 lbs.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Let the justice begin.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Excuse me?

That wasn't the question.

Martin was on his way home.

He was murdered before reaching it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



  You really want to post this up to try and support your premise?
You truly are brain dead.
 The guy pretty much calls Zim the worst fighter he's ever seen,has zero aptitude for fighting,a none athlete. 
   All this tells you is Zim is unlikely to start an altercation with anybody.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



No he wasn't obligated to go home. Nor was he obligated to attack GZ.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl..
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Quoted for truth!  This thread ended after Don't's very apropos reminder to the contrary.  And Marcaddle needs to be less careless with his bottom dollar.  Someone will open that bottom up and pluck it out if he doesn't watch it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Neither you nor he have any idea what "self-defense" means.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He has plenty of time to go to his dads g/f's home and return. Stop overlooking facts.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It's 200 yards from the clubhouse to where he was staying.  If you're trying to say that he couldn't make that distance in 4 minutes, you'd also have to believe that he didn't make it to the store a mile away earlier.

That's the problem with your side of this situation, your opinion is not based on facts nor any common sense.


----------



## 007 (Jul 17, 2013)

George Zimmerman was DOING HIS JOB, when he was VIOLENTLY and WITHOUT CAUSE, ATTACKED by the twice his size, hooded GANG BANGER Trayvon Martin, who thought he was going to just BEAT THE SHIT OUT of some CREEPY ASS CRACKER and GET AWAY WITH IT as he probably had many times already. The difference this time, the person he was BEATING had a LEGAL FIREARM and LEGALLY DEFENDED HIMSELF. Now Martin is DEAD.

Let that be a LESSON to ALL WOULD BE ATTACKERS. The next time you think you're just going to BEAT THE SHIT out of someone and WALK AWAY, it might be YOUR TURN next to get a BULLET.

It is ILLEGAL to ATTACK SOMEONE, DON'T DO IT, OR PAY THE CONSEQUENCES, UP TO AND INCLUDING DEATH.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



I'm guessing he did and found his father, ahem, 'otherwise occupied' and couldn't get in.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhh, the peaceful, loving, non violent left!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



This is why it's impossible to debate a lib. 
  He came back and confronted GZ. This is a known fact,and lying about it wont change it.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> 
> Even if she had stolen items from neighbors houses on her person and marijuana in her pockets, and oozing from her pores.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom-dollar on that.


This is how rabid, demented and lost these Far RightWing Zimmerman Supporters are...Stating as FACT, something that is NOT a fact.



			
				007 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -2695 reputation points from 007.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


Zimmerman IS a killer you JAGOFF!!

LOLz!


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Because he wasn't trying to go home.

It absolutely was the question, you asked it here:



Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You can't even keep track of your own posts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> ...





Aaaaaaw,  *PO'* baby!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



I think he was probably 194 and one point but not that night. He had lost a lot of weight and was probably relaying what he weighed the last time he weighed himself. I doubt that most men can give an accurate accounting of their weight at any given time. The last time I weighed myself I thought it would show I had gained weight when in fact I had lost weight.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Here you go.

Rare Video Of Trayvon Martin Fighting - Video

Trayvon Martin being all too proud of his fighting abilities.  He had some videos recorded on his cell phone.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > If everything went down the exact same way, except that his victim was a pretty blonde white girl.
> ...


And here's another Cry, Cry Baby Far Rightwing Zimmerman Supporter running to the rescue...


			
				Sunshine said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -1558 reputation points from Sunshine.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm thinking Corey is unemployed by September 1st.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


And another one...


			
				Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -2689 reputation points from Rat in the Hat.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


Awww....poor CON$.






LOLz!


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


And there you have it folks, even when given exactly what they ask for, the Right refuse to accept the facts. How can anyone have an honest discussion with people like that????


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



*Awwwwwwwwwww, PO' PO' PO' baby.  Negged again!  Boo fuckin' Hoo! Somebody get the boy a tissue!*


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



One person is "the right?"


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You said he wasn't trained.

You were wrong.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Zona said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Hopefully, you enjoy prison life.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You said he was a fighter.  His trainer disagrees.

You are wrong.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Zona said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


Why do you feel you need to lie to make your point?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...


Your argument is based on nothing but emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.



> I probably wouldn't even need to kill him, just yell for help and several of my neighbors would shoot him.


And all be put away for murder.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Hey stupid, show where I refused to accept the facts. I acknowledged that Zimmerman said what he said but I also offered my opinion. He wasn't 194 that night judging from the photos and knowing he is only 5'8.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


That's the long and short of it, they simply CANNOT accept what's NOT already pre-programmed into their minute brains.

Iths thimple.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Why don't you post more funny pictures. It seems to fit your maturity level.

Lord knows you can't debate the facts.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 17, 2013)

have we all noticed how now this has turned in to a a repeal the stand your ground law???? Even though stand your ground had nothing to do with this case???? So the true agenda is shown....The KKK Democrats dont care about Trayvon they just want to use his death to get rid of a law that gives everyone more freedom.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Says the guy who has to invent racism because he doesn't like a verdict.


----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm absolutely stunned! This coming from the Peanut Farmer?



> Former President Jimmy Carter stymied Democrats' efforts to turn the death of Trayvon Martin into a partisan rallying cry Tuesday, telling local NBC affiliate WXIA in Atlanta that the acquittal of George Zimmerman was correct.
> 
> "I think  the jury made the right decision based on the evidence presented, because the prosecution inadvertently set the standard so high that the jury had to be convinced that it was a deliberate act by Zimmerman, and he was not at all defending himself, and so forth," Carter said, speaking from the Carter Center for Peace.



While shaking your head, read more @ Jimmy Carter Supports Zimmerman Verdict: 'The Right Decision'

But then  there's Billary @ Hillary Addresses Zimmerman Verdict 'Heartache'


----------



## Oddball (Jul 17, 2013)

Blind squirrel, meet acorn.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Whatever you want to tell yourself to make yourself feel good, I'm not the one that's vomiting out fallacies, suggestions and conjecture as fact.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Surprise !!  Yes you are.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

This issue has turned from justice to politics.  It's what this administration does.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 17, 2013)

Meister said:


> This issue has turned from justice to politics.  It's what this administration does.



its what they had planned for the start I bet.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 17, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...






==========================================================

Edit: the quote is messed up somewhere there.  My post starts here:


Corey may not say in that link that Marissa Alexander went to her ex's house.  I don't know.  I don't even care enough to reread it.  It is said elsewhere.  Alexander violated a court order and went to where her ex was living and gave him a black eye.  

And the original shot fired was not fired by Alexander in her own house, at least not the house where she was living at that time.   It was fired in the house where her ex lived, where she went when she wasn't supposed to.

I'm sorry that you don't know all the facts of this case.  If you are so concerned, I hope you will dig for them.   I am tired of these Zimmerman threads and only stayed in this one to give you a lead on some facts about the Marissa Alexander case that you appear not to know about.

If you don't care enough to look up more facts on your own, I don't care that much either. 


Zimmerman is the subject of a witch hunt.  A partially black guy who has helped and protested for some of the less fortunate members of the black community.  But because the media looked at his name and thought they had a "white man kills black child" story to run with, injustice after injustice has been piled on Zimmerman.  

If you care about the Marissa Alexander case enough to look up the details for yourself, then good.  If you don't, then oh well.  My interest was in the Zimmerman case and now I'm done.  I'm just going to trust that in spite of the DOJ's highest hopes that they'll be able to find some racial animus in Zimmerman's make-up, they'll fail, as the FBI did before them.  

And now I'm done with this thread as well all the other Zimmerman threads.[/QUOTE]

In the Alexander case, the woman left the house, went to the car, got her gun, then reentered the house and fired.  When she did that, SHE became the aggressor.  Revisit it all you want.  Going outside to get your gun and then coming back in doesn't qualify under either the Castle Doctrine, OR Stand Your Ground.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Ah, but you have to trace it even farther along to get the true irony here.  Thomas Sowell points out that when those Scots-Irish and Northern Britons immigrated to the United States and brought their "cracker culture" along with them, they passed it along to other poor people who lived alongside them.

Some of the key traits inherent in the "cracker culture" as identified by Dr. Sowell:

_An aversion to work, proneness to violence, neglect of education, sexual promiscuity, improvidence, drunkenness, lack of entrepreneurship, and a style of religious oratory marked by strident rhetoric, unbridled emotions, and flamboyant imagery._

He also identified specifically an extremely touchy, hypersensitive, belligerent sort of personal pride that dictates an extreme aggressive response to the slightest perceived slight or insult, and actually led to duels being fought over "he looked at me funny".

Who does all this sound like?  That's right, the so-called "ghetto culture" we're expected to now believe is "authentic black culture".  White people largely abandoned the "cracker culture" - although you can still find remnants of it among poor, isolated areas of the country - but before they did, they managed to pass it on to certain poor blacks, and now this pernicious nonsense remains with us today, and actually demands to be recognized as a valid and worthwhile "heritage".  

This is why I have made reference several times in this thread to Trayvon's embracing of the "cracker culture", which led him to become aggressive and belligerent and seek a confrontation with Zimmerman for what was essentially "looking at me funny", rather than simply going home when he had the opportunity to.

Oh, the irony of it all.


----------



## 007 (Jul 17, 2013)

But if MarcATL still wants to whine like a little cry baby over blacks getting shot, then whine about this, you racist idiot....



> Youth are the biggest target in Chicago. Black youth, she pointed out.  In 2012, Chicago had 100 more murders than New York City, 215 more than Los Angeles, and according to the Chicago Reporter and other statistics, from 2008 to 2012 half of Chicagos nearly 2,500 homicide victims were killed before they reached their 25th birthdays.
> 
> So where are the riots?  Where are the protests? Loesch asked.  I mean yes, apparently they are just killing black teenagers out there  but who is they?  According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, anywhere from 8,000 to 9,000 black Americans are killed every year* 93% of these murders are committed by other black Americans.*



Dana Loesch Eviscerates Zimmerman Protesters Who Have Said Nothing for Victims in ?Utopian Dream? of Chicago | TheBlaze.com


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the REAL story----they don't give a shit about young blacks being killed. That's just racist drama.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

We should all go on a pilgrimage to have our lives blessed by the righteous power of the great George Zimmerman.  He whom risked his nose for the right of others to blow away men, women or children!  Put that man in the white house!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Before there were punches, there was intent.. Zimmerman volunteered to observe for crime in the neighborhood. His intent was to CALL THE POLICE and provide them with information -- including a location if possible.. 

Martin's intent SHOULD have been to call 911 if THREATENED and return back to where his father was staying.  Neither seem to have been important. 

Zimmerman reported that he had lost track of the kid.. The "kid" jumped him from the bushes on the way BACK to his truck.. 

The folks wanting this to be a case of hunting innocence black children in "no-go" zones have NO EVIDENCE of Zimmerman "STALKING" or "PURSUING"... And that's your 2ndary problem after also having NO EVIDENCE of racism on G.Z.  The 1/4 Black, 1/2 Hispanic guy who took a black girl to his H.S. prom.....


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


If you say so...post one. 

You should have plenty (if what you stated is true.)


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ah...I think "lynch mob" is the term you're looking for, Koosh.  It's what people do who aren't satisfied with justice and take the law into their own hands.  What's sad is that someone who simply wanted to keep his neighborhood safe has been turned into a monster that needs to be hunted down with torches and pitchforks by people like yourself.  The reason Trayvon Martin is dead today is that *HE* did the same thing you're now advocating, attacking someone he knew nothing about because he convinced himself that George Zimmerman was a "creepy assed Cracker" and had it coming.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

Boss said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > If this had been a white kid walking down the street with Skittles and iced tea, would Zimmerman had thought him suspicious? I have Black friends who were scared to death of going through White neighborhoods as kids because of the possible consequences.
> ...



The jewelry that Trayvon Martin was found with at his high school?  There is a report in a local Miami newspaper that it was in fact stolen from a house from the neighborhood surrounding the school.  The article goes on to blame the school Police (which is a separate entity from local Police it seems) for treating it as a non criminal act and not even notifying the local Police that they had recovered said jewelry.  The article states that it seems this was done by the school Police so that they could justify their existence by saying that crime rates in the schools have declined due to their actions.  They didn't even turn over the recovered jewelry to the regular Police so that it could be returned to it's rightful owner.  Instead of making this a criminal situation, the school Police decided uni-laterally to simply suspend Trayvon Martin from school, therefore keeping their crime stats looking good.  So the "boy" who got caught with stolen goods in Miami ended up in Sanford walking around another neighborhood looking in people's houses but if someone points out that people who steal once are likely to steal again and Trayvon was already shown to be a thief...they'll be assailed for trying to destroy poor little Trayvon's reputation!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I find it interesting that Kruidbos' lawyer, Wesley White, is a former Prosecutor in Corey's office who resigned over ethics disagreements with Corey in December.



Is that who he has for a lawyer?

White testified in the original sanctions hearing (postponed and not finished yet) along with Ben.

White has a vested interest in this.  

I don't know if you caught that original hearing - but it was fireworks.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

I've heard pundits on TV rail against the Prosecution's failure to show the "true" Trayvon Martin by having his friends testify about what a wonderful kid he was.  Look at this logically, folks!  With as weak a case as the Prosecution HAD, don't you think they WOULD have done just that?  So why didn't they?  The obvious answer is that Trayvon Martin's "friends" were thug wannabe's like Trayvon and the Prosecution knew that once they opened that door that the Defense would drive a bulldozer through it with who Trayvon Martin REALLY was.  If the Prosecution tries to introduce the "character" of Trayvon Martin into the equation then the judge would have been forced to allow the Defense to show evidence that painted a different picture entirely.  The only "friend" of Trayvon's who testified was Rachel Jenteal and she was illustrative of the circle that Trayvon hung out with.


----------



## NLT (Jul 17, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > They should not assault anyone.
> ...



Were you his lie coach?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 17, 2013)

MikeK said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Why Zimmerman followed Martin is and was totally irrelevant.  

And he followed.  He did not "pursue."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what influenced the jury.  They were five white woman and a hispanic woman.  Blacks had been moving into that neighborhood and ruining it.  We've all seen how that happens, right?  The article MikeK posted talks about just that.  Come on, you know what I mean!  I grew up with a racist father, I know all about how those blacks ruin property values and all.
> ...




Nope.

Missed it entirely.

But that's what we've come to expect from the shoddy thinking of dimwits like kooshdouche.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Show me where I have ever done that.

Also, you are the one saying that Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.  The FBI investigated and could not find ANY evidence of racism.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jul 17, 2013)

*Cleaned and closed. Thread has ran it's course and served it's purpose.*


----------



## candycorn (Jul 17, 2013)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?
> ...



Still a fact.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

BrianH said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



If he is a sociopath, it would have been considered to start when he killed Trayvon and lied and came up with only complaints and justifications showing no remorse later. One way sociopaths develop into that is often seen by their killing animals. Instead it could be argued GZ developed that way by a long history of calling 911 and 50 times definitely shows something was terribly wrong. Stalking people is another indication. Killers are often very good at establishing themselves in various positions, so to try and find minor good he did doesn't say a lot. What GZ did as a child to get here isn't known.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2013)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Gun free zones should work, right?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I did OJ was not guilty, the defense destroyed the prosecution in that case. As for OJ care to cite for us the beatings the murders and the riots that followed because he was found innocent? I mean since we are comparing?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


Sure, right after you show me where I stated it was you that was doing it.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How does 50 calls to the police "definitely" show that something was wrong other than it being a shitty neighborhood to live?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 17, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yes, lets. Lets make law based on emotions instead of facts. It seems as if we already do, whaddya say folks?


I agree. The Stand your ground law was a law based on emotion...fear. The fearful lawmakers made and passed a law that only makes matters worse, not better.

We're in 100% agreement.

Great thread Templar!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

BrianH said:


> While I agree that I would not have taken the same steps Zimmerman did,  I cannot fault him for something he did legally when he followed and reported TMs movements to police.  I've reported suspicious persons myself because that's what decent citizens should do when they see something odd or something that seems unusual in their own neighborhood.  I've personally left my house, walked down the road and reported two suspicious persons in my own neighborhood.  The sheriff's department stopped them, determined that they weren't doing anything illegal and all was fine; and yes I had my CHL permit and my firearm on me.



You left your house and went somewhere. Gee, do you do that often.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



Moving to a different aspect, it shows a gross intolerance for his fellow man. Can you imagine what life would be like if everyone called the police that many times to report behavior in a short period of time? We'd be worse than communist countries.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that Kruidbos' lawyer, Wesley White, is a former Prosecutor in Corey's office who resigned over ethics disagreements with Corey in December.
> ...



Missed it. Highlights???


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



protecting your own neighborhood from crime is now intolerance?


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



It is when his argument lost in the debate.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that Kruidbos' lawyer, Wesley White, is a former Prosecutor in Corey's office who resigned over ethics disagreements with Corey in December.
> ...





> Missed it. Highlights???



Stamina called the Bernster to the stand.

LOL

I'm not kidding.

Basically White had the ethics problem with Corey over hiding the evidence, Bernie started hitting him below the belt, Ben backed it up with hidden docs on the system.  Stamina called the Bernster, the judge almost passed out and started her yelley OKAY WE'RE DONE!  POSTPONED! tantrum thing. 

It boiled down to a huge Angela Corey's attorney and former attorney airing all their laundry and going at it with Stamina getting as much out as he could in the middle of it.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Ah, so you have your facts wrong.  His 46 calls to the police were not in a short period of time, they were made in the last 8 years.

Here's what the Seminole County Sheriff's office says about it:



> In all, police have records of 46 calls from Zimmerman since 2004, both to 911 and a nonemergency number, sometimes for reasons as mundane as reporting a pothole blocking a road, as he did in 2005. The sheriff&#8217;s office released the records after Sanford police detectives requested them as part of the investigation into Martin&#8217;s death, Cannaday said.
> 
> Cannaday said he did not believe that the number of calls Zimmerman made to police was itself concerning.
> 
> "I would not consider it excessive," Cannaday said. "That's typically what we encourage, is if anyone in the community sees something out of the ordinary, concerning, or suspicious, we would want for them to call."



http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...nity-was-on-edge-before-trayvon-shooting.html


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



This discussion reminds me of the novel 1984 when everyone reported everyone else, including kids reporting their parents.  It is intolerence seeing crime and suspicious behavior in everything and everyone around you, yes.  It is more than intolerance.


----------



## 007 (Jul 17, 2013)

What utter BULL SHIT.



TheOldSchool said:


> We should all go on a pilgrimage to have our lives blessed by the righteous power of the great George Zimmerman.  He whom risked his nose for the right of others to blow away men, women or children!  Put that man in the white house!



What Zimmerman did was shoot some violent little gang banger punk that was beating the shit out of him, which is LEGAL, and I would TOO!

Go peddle your pathetic hyperbole garbage somewhere else shit for brains.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

I had heard that O'Mara called Bernie but I wish there was a youtube of that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



We were talking about the 50 calls to 911 and what that showed about GZ's character.

Continually calling the police is very probably going to make the police ignore you, accomplishing the exact opposite of NOT protecting your neighborhood.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 17, 2013)

Bottom line is even though Zimmerman is a Hispanic, the left and president Obama will continue as they have done so far, divide and conquer America along racial and economic lines by stoking the fires of "racism" in a case where there was none (according to the prosecution, defense, FBI, local police, and Jury)  until they start a race war.  After all, isn't that  what a president who is a "uniter not divider" does?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



please expound. I assume all neighborhood watch groups are really the gestapo too.

Should they all be prohibited?


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 oh brother.....

We should just forget about all the theft and vandalism in that particular neighborhood to make a point, huh?


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



46 calls from 2004 
911 and non emergency calls.

That doesn't equal "continually" no matter how you butter the bread.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Meister said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Which argument are you talking about?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I had heard that O'Mara called Bernie but I wish there was a youtube of that.



It should be at the end of that yootoob link above or at the end of the part II.

The end of that is worth watching.  Actually the whole thing is.  Gives the inside to what is going on in her office.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Read post 6297 or 6302


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



50 calls in 8 years reminds you of that?

Is this really the logic of the verdict haters?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 17, 2013)

If I recall the snippet of news I heard this morning correctly (or if I didn't mis-hear it in the first place), one of the Zimmerman trial JURORS has now elected (for the first time) to go GET a gun.

I have never owned one.  But I think the time is drawing close where it might be wise to have one.

AG Holder is a skell.  But if he wants to take guns away, that alone is pretty good ground to consider GETTING one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I guess you missed the testimony from the woman in the police department who set up the neighborhood watch. She testified that all the members were to call George when they saw suspicious activity, and he was to be the only one to call it in, so they didn't have to report results back to 25 different people.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If it's more than intolerance, then what is it?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

Watched about the first 10 minutes of the above video. MY GOD I had no idea that Bernie was that inept. White HAMMERED him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

So the trial is over, and it's time to move on.

Fancy Grapes is. She is going to start discussing a different murder case on Friday's show. She knows she rode the Zim pony into the dirt.

The next case on the Grapes show will have murder, drama, mystery as to who dunnit, and a dead suspect.

Yes folks, starting Friday, Fancy Grapes will be discussing...












... the JonBenet Ramsey murder case!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Jul 17, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not the worst idea ever; making all gun crimes a federal crime (no parole) would be good; use a gun to commit a crime you're going away for 20 years minimum.  Just for starters.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



There may have been calls before 2011, and that's why they used the 2004 date. idk

Trayvon Martin shooter, George Zimmerman, made 46 calls to 911 in a year - National Crime | Examiner.com



> Sanford, Fla. - Records reveal that George Zimmerman, who claims he shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in self-defense, made dozens of phone calls to 911 in approximately a year's time.
> 
> This revelation, reported by The Miami Herald, indicates Zimmerman, a neighborhood watch volunteer, called authorities 46 times in total since Jan. 2011





Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



The calls were in a short period of time from 2011 and after.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Yet, we have this:
*in all, police have records of 46 calls from Zimmerman since 2004, both to 911 and a nonemergency number, sometimes for reasons as mundane as reporting a pothole blocking a road, as he did in 2005.* The sheriffs office released the records after Sanford police detectives requested them as part of the investigation into Martins death, Cannaday said.
Cannaday said he did not believe that the number of calls Zimmerman made to police was itself concerning.

*"I would not consider it excessive," Cannaday said. "That's typically what we encourage, is if anyone in the community sees something out of the ordinary, concerning, or suspicious, we would want for them to call."*



Zimmerman?s Twin Lakes Community Was on Edge Before Trayvon Shooting - The Daily Beast


He was the neighborhood watch captain, right?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

I found it at 46:50 in part 3


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

Seeing that the Examiner.com got their info from the Miami Herald newspaper, I have to question the original source.  The way the media was so bias on this....a lot of false information came out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I found it at 46:50 in part 3



It's pretty unreal.

As I said, White has a vested interest here.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 17, 2013)

I really hope to get some youtubes of white questioning de le Rionda. Should be priceless!


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 17, 2013)

oh man.


There are 'thousands'/millions who still think Patsy Ramsey killed her child. 

Forewarned I will have other plans Friday night.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> oh man.
> 
> 
> There are 'thousands'/millions who still think Patsy Ramsey killed her child.
> ...



She didn't and she died knowing everyone thought that.

Very very very sad life.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Apparently, no one can put together an argument as to why Zimmerman should not have gotten his gun back that;s not based on emotion, ignorance and/or dishonesty.

Good to see you all agree with it, then.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 17, 2013)

Present and accounted for......................


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 17, 2013)

Andrea Sneiderman is next for me.

I think she's going to beat the most serious charges against her.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > oh man.
> ...



I don't need to be reminded about that case. 

It could have been the first time I was cognizant of how lives can be destroyed so thoroughly. 

Some other type of entertainment will be scheduled.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Security Officers aren't even allowed to carry guns.  But it's okay for one of my neighbors to wander my neighborhood, stalk people walking at night around here, and when they defend themselves against said stalker neighbor, it's fine to shoot and kill them.  COPS wouldn't have even shot in this situation.  But it's okay if Zimmerman whips out a gun.  He could have at least shot his foot or shot it into the air to make him back off.  He didn't have to kill the kid.  He should have done what 9-1-1 told him to do in the first place and sit his stupid a$$ in his car and let the cops handle it.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why didn't the gated community hire a couple of security officers to walk the streets at night?


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

My Homeowners Association hired a full time security officer just to monitor our swimming pool activity.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Calling that many times doesn't sit right with me. The question is were his calls becoming more frequent as the years went by. 

Zimmerman became watch captain in 2011 and shouldn't have been allowed to do it while armed.  

Neighborhood Watch Programs/Sanford Crime - Orlando City Buzz | Examiner.com



> Zimmerman had only become a member of the neighborhood watch in September 2011






> A wide range of neighborhood watch organizations exist across the country. Some have patrols, while others like Sanfords do not. But the National Sheriffs Association, which sponsors the program nationwide, is absolutely clear on one point: guns have no place in a watch group. A manual distributed by the association repeatedly underscores the point: Patrol members do not carry weapons.
> 
> The manual warns that watch members *should not attempt to apprehend a person committing a crime or to investigate a suspicious activity. It should be emphasized to members of patrols, the materials state, that they do not possess police power and they shall not carry weapons.* The consequences of not following the guidelines are severe, the manual states: Each member is liable as an individual for civil and criminal charges should he exceed his authority.



Neighborhood Watch Scrutinized After Florida Shooting


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Security Officers aren't even allowed to carry guns.  But it's okay for one of my neighbors to wander my neighborhood, stalk people walking at night around here, and when they defend themselves against said stalker neighbor, it's fine to shoot and kill them.  COPS wouldn't have even shot in this situation.  But it's okay if Zimmerman whips out a gun.  He could have at least shot his foot or shot it into the air to make him back off.  He didn't have to kill the kid.  He should have done what 9-1-1 told him to do in the first place and sit his stupid a$$ in his car and let the cops handle it.



Let me know when you have a violation that Zimmerman committed.
Until then you're running on emotion.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Security cameras and alarm systems on the homes.  Yes, call the cops if you see something fishy or someone suspicious.  You don't form a one-man vigilante force and start shooting people.  I hope Zimmerman doesn't move into this neighborhood.  I'd rather deal with theft and break ins than wind up dead.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

His violation was stalking someone and shooting him dead.  He did not do what law enforcement instructed him to do.  They told him to stay in his car for a reason.  Because he is not a cop and it's not his job.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Quick, it doesn't matter if it sits right with you or not.
Obamacare doesn't sit right with me.....but life goes on.
The police had no problems with his calling in fact they encourage it....that should be the bottom line


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sure I'm full of emotion.  The jury has already decided and Zimmerman walks.  Trevon will never walk again.  Trevon was doing nothing more than walking home that night.  Zimmerman is a dangerous guy.  He has no business walking around the neighborhood at night shooting people.  And now he's free.  It's not right.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why did he bother calling the police.   He assigned himself their job.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 17, 2013)

There is no reason for that kid to be dead.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> His violation was stalking someone and shooting him dead.  He did not do what law enforcement instructed him to do.  They told him to stay in his car for a reason.  Because he is not a cop and it's not his job.



He wasn't stalking....but you still haven't stated any violations. For the rest of your drivel, you weren't paying attention to the trial, it all was explained.
If he had violated a law, he would have been cited for that violation.

Oh....and welcome to the board


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Why didn't the gated community hire a couple of security officers to walk the streets at night?



Why didn't I grow to be 6' 8"?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Most of the calls came before he was Watch Captain.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...-to-zimmerman-every-black-is-a-suspect-2.html



> Zimmerman called Sanford police seven times since Aug. 2011



Zimmerman called Sanford police seven times since Aug. 2011 - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Sure I'm full of emotion.  The jury has already decided and Zimmerman walks.  Trevon will never walk again.  Trevon was doing nothing more than walking home that night.  Zimmerman is a dangerous guy.  He has no business walking around the neighborhood at night shooting people.  And now he's free.  It's not right.



There were reasons why Zimmerman walks, why did Trayvon comeback to confront Zimmerman once he was at his dads condo?  Why did Trayvon throw a blow and pummel Zimmerman and proceed to beat him once Zimmerman was down.
Zimmerman didn't go around shooting "people" at night, he shot one person.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



To be fair -- it was suspected that the jewelry was stolen.. Not really proven -- at least in a major press venue... 



> Trayvon&#8217;s backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a
> watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which
> described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds.
> Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend.
> ...



Unless of course you go the pajama media which has CLAIMED that the jewelry is finally returned to the owners who lived a few blocks from Trayvon's school in Miami.. 

I'm not impeaching anyone --- til I get a police report or a real journalist investigating.. 
Doesn't make me feel better if the dead kid WAS once in possession of stolen goods.

But it MIGHT be relevent to his attitude and actions that night in a Civil Rights trial. That's why one is never gonna happen..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Obamacare was a disastrous decision.

If 46 calls to 911 didn't lead to the police ignoring GZ or anyone calling that much, one of those calls could get the police to come out for no real reason, misinterpret what is really going on because the caller is asserting there is a crime being committed and now the police nab an innocent person.

No one answered my question of what if everybody called like that.

There are thousands of things people do that are technically against the law. How far will this snooping go and where will our freedom go then?


----------



## peach174 (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Call 911 and report him, then run to the house and lock the doors.
Not turn on him and start beating him up.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


46 calls in 8+ years, Quick.
That's roughly 6 calls a year on average.  Not all were to 911.
The police didn't have an issue with it and they encouraged it, what else can be said.


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Trayvon threw the first punch, in fact, it's not clear that Zimmerman threw ANY punches, there were no facial lacerations/bruises on Trayvon. In fact, the only injuries reported on the autopsy, was the gunshot wound and laceration on his ring finger... likely from pounding on Zimmerman's head. Meanwhile, Zimmerman had a broken nose and multiple facial lacerations, as well as contusions and lacerations on the back of his cranium... those did not get there from an act of self defense by Martin.


----------



## williepete (Jul 17, 2013)

*So What Should A Young Black Male/Female In A Hoodie Do Or Not Do?*

To continue with a successful life with a bright future:

Avoid confrontations.
Don't use illegal drugs.
Don't break the law.
Don't get expelled from school.
Don't drop out of school.
Get and keep a job.
Don't have children out of wedlock.
Seek higher and continuous education.
Take responsibility for your own actions.
Use your mind.

You know. The things you learn in a healthy, two parent home. The simple values that have been thrown away by many in the last two generations. 

By simply graduating from high school, waiting to get married until after 21, not having children untill after being married and by having a full-time job, your chance of falling into poverty is just 2 percent. Meanwhile, you&#8217;ll have a 74 percent chance of being in the middle class.

Read more at Jacksonville.com: http://jacksonville.com/opinion/edi...three-rules-staying-out-poverty#ixzz2ZKmWvWEI


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 17, 2013)

And now, a word about Persecutor Angela Corey:

Angela Corey?s Checkered Past | National Review Online

Wow.

Generally speaking, I say Dershowitz must be taken with a grain of salt.

But he seems to have NAILED this analysis.  

And the author of the piece in the National Review Online seems to have hit a pretty hard blow on Corey's reputation.

It does explain that miscarriage of justice persecution.  GZ ought to never have even been charged, much less tried.


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

williepete said:


> *So What Should A Young Black Male/Female In A Hoodie Do Or Not Do?*
> 
> To continue with a successful life with a bright future:
> 
> ...



While I do agree with what you are saying, I have to acknowledge that in Trayvon's case, his father was actually involved and around. So that doesn't always mean much, but it's better than most situations. Trayvon was no angel, he was definitely heading down the wrong path, and it's not clear whether this was being dealt with by his parents. This ordeal should be used to emphasis how important it is to deal with signs of troubled youth, and get the help needed before something like this happens. I feel sorry for the Martin family, but I don't blame this on George Zimmerman. The issue here is not Zimmerman's "racism" because it hasn't been demonstrated that he was racist in any way. The issue is a troubled teen who felt compelled to attack and commit violence, instead of moving on.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


You can't generalize based on one incident.  




> Speak from experience. Blacks commit more crimes than whites. FACT!


It's about who gets punished more severely for similar crimes.


Wiki:
Minority defendants are charged with and convicted of violent crimes requiring a mandatory minimum prison sentence far more often, which contributes to the large racial disparities in incarceration.

Another recent study in 2012 raises a different concern, *showing that Hispanics and blacks receive considerably longer sentences for the same or lesser offenses per average than white offenders with equal or greater criminal records*[3]


----------



## Godboy (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It is true, which is why Zimmerman was found not guilty. He was acting in self defense, therefore by default, Trayvon was the aggressor, and Zimmerman was the victim. Quit blaming the victim for Trayvons vile behavior.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So we should ignore all the evidence we have that Martin threw the first punch and yet speculate on countless other scenarios we can have no clue about in order to show Zimmerman to be a horrible human being.

I don't see you telling people they can't speculate what Zimmerman would have done if Martin was white.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Blacks are 39 times more likely to commit a violent crime against whites then vice versa, and 136 times more likely to commit a robbery. 

Federal Statistics of black on white violence, with links and mathematical extrapolation formulas. - Lafayette Political Buzz | Examiner.com


----------



## katsung47 (Jul 17, 2013)

The ridiculous Trayvon Martin case

Its a failure of US judicial system. It failed to help the weak side people. 

When it says Zimmerman is not guilty to kill Trayvon Martin, then what Trayvon was? He became an attacker  a threat to others life. Thats how a court to turn an innocent man to be a potential life threatener. An unarmed teen on his way to his relatives house. He now was believed to be a threaten to others life. The other one, though proved having original bad will against Trayvon and finally killed him, became victim. 

It indicates that any law abiding citizens should be obedient to unreasonable search (followed, monitored, provoked). Or he would be killed, if the provoker announced that his life has been threatened. 

This case also would encourage people to use guns in argument because dead people losing their  voice in the case.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

Let me ask you how *your* parents would have reacted to your being suspended for the third time?  Would you have been let out of the house to wander about the neighborhood?  That NEVER would have happened in my home.  I would have been SO grounded.  No friends, no phone, no TV, no LIFE!!!  So what did the Martin parents do with Trayvon?  He was still smoking pot.  He was out of the house by himself at night.  Still yakking non stop on his phone.  What was the price that Trayvon was paying for his transgressions.  That he wasn't in school?  He already had been suspended once for skipping school so much.  So not having to go is punishment to a kid that doesn't want to be there?  Come on...that's not parenting.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Sure you are.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Let me ask you how *your* parents would have reacted to your being suspended for the third time?  Would you have been let out of the house to wander about the neighborhood?  That NEVER would have happened in my home.  I would have been SO grounded.  No friends, no phone, no TV, no LIFE!!!  So what did the Martin parents do with Trayvon?  He was still smoking pot.  He was out of the house by himself at night.  Still yakking non stop on his phone.  What was the price that Trayvon was paying for his transgressions.  That he wasn't in school?  He already had been suspended once for skipping school so much.  So not having to go is punishment to a kid that doesn't want to be there?  Come on...that's not parenting.



Shitty parents = shitty kids


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You realize you are quoting the post you are telling him exactly that, don't you?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

I think we should go hang out in Rat's thread.  It's all the sh!t!   Hottest thing on the forum.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

007 said:


> What utter BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a modern day Paul Bunyan!  He stood up for the little guy!  Why are you demeaning him???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

Is this for real? Another Zimmerman thread?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I think we should go hang out in Rat's thread.  It's all the sh!t!   Hottest thing on the forum.



Where is that at?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The trainer trained him.

What part of that aren't you getting?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

You don't want to know - it's the stupidest thread in the history of stupid threads.  It's making Rat quite famous though.

So.... I TOLD you it was a #tequila trial:

[snip] "Lunches typically took place at the courthouse with lunch brought in from area restaurants," the news release read. "The group went out for lunch twice, both times to Senior Tequila's in Winter Springs."

George Zimmerman trial jury sequester - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

The truth is that George Zimmerman was put under a microscope by the Main Stream Media as they sought "proof" that he was the man that they had portrayed him as...a Charles Bronson clone vigilante whose hatred of blacks drove him to stalk and kill a defenseless child.  So after a year of looking...what did they find that showed Zimmerman to be any of those things?  The answer is that they found NOTHING!

On the other hand...when the juror spoke to Anderson Cooper about Trayvon Martin, she said that they knew nothing about Martin except that he went to high school in Miami.  Why did the jury know nothing about the "victim" in this case?  Because the Prosecution didn't WANT them to know who Trayvon Martin really was!  They went out of their way to HIDE who Trayvon Martin was from the jury because the REAL Trayvon wasn't an innocent little kid.  The REAL Trayvon Martin was far from innocent and the Prosecutor's knew it.  That's the reason why they hid those photos taken from Trayvon's phone from the Defense.  They KNEW that the only chance they had of getting a conviction in this case was to have the jury think that Trayvon really was an innocent little kid walking home from the store after buying candy.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

The Rev. Al Sharpton this morning decried Florida's stand-your-ground law as the worst violation of civil rights in the nation and told the NAACP national convention in Orlando that he would help overturn it.

Sharpton, Jackson speak at NAACP convention - OrlandoSentinel.com


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Sure I'm full of emotion.  The jury has already decided and Zimmerman walks.  Trevon will never walk again.  Trevon was doing nothing more than walking home that night.  Zimmerman is a dangerous guy.  He has no business walking around the neighborhood at night shooting people.  And now he's free.  It's not right.



If Trayvon had been doing nothing more than walking home that night, he'd be alive right now.

He's dead because he chose to walk BACK and confront a "Cracker" and commit assault and battery.


----------



## williepete (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Let me ask you how *your* parents would have reacted to your being suspended for the third time?



Good point. I was suspended once. Once was enough. I'm 54 years old and to this day, the sight of a thin alligator belt makes my butt cheeks slam shut. 

Asian-Americans are the most successful ethnic group today. They value family, hard work, education and the law. It's not rocket science. 

Rise of the Tiger Nation: Asian-American Success - WSJ.com

It's obvious that LBJ's Great Society has destroyed the black family and condemned generations to poverty, drugs and crime but as he predicted, it would guarantee their vote. Claiming victimhood will not reverse this tragedy. The Asians see what works. Follow success.  

Some Of The Lost History In The Civil Rights Movement

*&#8220;I&#8217;ll have those n-----rs voting Democratic for the next 200 years.&#8221; &#8212;Lyndon B. Johnson to two governors on Air Force One -

&#8220;These Negroes, they&#8217;re getting pretty uppity these days and that&#8217;s a problem for us since they&#8217;ve got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we&#8217;ve got to do something about this, we&#8217;ve got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference.&#8221;&#8212;LBJ*


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 17, 2013)

Inconvenient fact:  Martin had no injuries (other than the single gunshot wound), which indicates that he initiated the fight that resulted in his death.  If he had lived, he should have been charged with aggravated assault.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The Rev. Al Sharpton this morning decried Florida's stand-your-ground law as the worst violation of civil rights in the nation and told the NAACP national convention in Orlando that he would help overturn it.
> 
> Sharpton, Jackson speak at NAACP convention - OrlandoSentinel.com



Who gives a $hit what Sharpton and Jackson say? They're both racist pigs out whoring for attention, and as usual, the media is more than willing to be their 'John'.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Your link has false information.

Here's the breakdown:

46 Calls - The Daily Beast


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Security Officers aren't even allowed to carry guns.  But it's okay for one of my neighbors to wander my neighborhood, stalk people walking at night around here, and when they defend themselves against said stalker neighbor, it's fine to shoot and kill them.  COPS wouldn't have even shot in this situation.  But it's okay if Zimmerman whips out a gun.  He could have at least shot his foot or shot it into the air to make him back off.  He didn't have to kill the kid.  He should have done what 9-1-1 told him to do in the first place and sit his stupid a$$ in his car and let the cops handle it.



Show me where "9-1-1 told him" to do that.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> His violation was stalking someone and shooting him dead.  He did not do what law enforcement instructed him to do.  They told him to stay in his car for a reason.  Because he is not a cop and it's not his job.



Show some proof that "they told him to stay in is car."


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Sure I'm full of emotion.  The jury has already decided and Zimmerman walks.  Trevon will never walk again.  Trevon was doing nothing more than walking home that night.  Zimmerman is a dangerous guy.  He has no business walking around the neighborhood at night shooting people.  And now he's free.  It's not right.



If Martin was doing nothing other than walking home that night he'd have made it home.  He was last seen less than 200 yards from his house 4 minutes before the fight.  How long does it take to walk 200 yards?


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Why did he bother calling the police.   He assigned himself their job.



That's a good question.  Why would someone call police if they are going to be a vigilante killer?

Something like being attacked after the call seems to be the case by looking at the evidence.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



8 calls out of 46 mentioned someone black.

46 Calls - The Daily Beast


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Showing up at an MMA gym and working out does not make someone a "trained fighter."  An assessment of his skills by a trainer that says he was a 1.5 on a scale of 10 and not allowed to spar in the ring makes him NOT a "trained fighter."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rev. Al Sharpton this morning decried Florida's stand-your-ground law as the worst violation of civil rights in the nation and told the NAACP national convention in Orlando that he would help overturn it.
> ...



Who gives a $hit what Sharpton and Jackson say?

That's funny!  That's my motto too.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > What utter BULL SHIT.
> ...



Martin was guilty of aggravated assault and would have been tried as an adult.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

jwoodie said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



If he'd killed Zimmerman he could've claimed self-defense and won handily.

What a wacky world...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



With all due respect, Quick?  The reason that Neighborhood Watch groups are formed is that there is an issue of crimes taking place *in* neighborhoods.  "Everyone" isn't going to call.  The truth of the matter is that MOST people DON'T call.  We've become a society where people don't want to get involved.  For every George Zimmerman who DOES care enough about his neighbors to start a petition calling for an investigation into the beating of a homeless black man by the son of Policeman...there are a hundred people who look the other way.  For every George Zimmerman who DOES care enough to mentor two young black kids...there are a thousand people who talk a good game but never back it up.  For every George Zimmerman who's willing to spend time protecting their neighborhood by volunteering to Captain the Neighborhood Watch there are a hundred thousand people who would rather hide in their homes and watch reality TV.

Caring about your neighbors isn't "snooping"...it's what good neighbors DO!


----------



## eots (Jul 17, 2013)

Zimmerman is a weasel and a coward..and like oj he will fuck up agian


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 17, 2013)

eots said:


> Zimmerman is a weasel and a coward..and like oj he will fuck up agian



He broke no laws... TM assaulted him & payed the ultimate price for trying to be a tough guy.

Oopsie, he fucked up didn't he?


Eots, you're a creepy ass crackah


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 17, 2013)

It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*


http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-zimmerman-justice-20130717,0,5160145.story

WASHINGTON &#8212; George Zimmerman is unlikely to face federal charges for killing black teenager Trayvon Martin because it would be difficult to prove he acted out of racial bias, Justice Department officials said Tuesday.

 federal prosecution of Zimmerman would require clear evidence that he set out to attack the unarmed Martin because he was black.

 So far,* prosecutors have not shown evidence that Zimmerman acted out of racial bias. *


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is a weasel and a coward..and like oj he will fuck up agian
> ...



Every hero needs a villain.  How would we ever know about George Zimmerman's bravery and patriotism if it hadn't been for that skittles carrying little weasel?  Now thanks to Zim, the right has something to believe in again!


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...




That's weird. According to the left here, Zimmerman was out hunting blacks to kill.....go figure.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> ...



According to some on the right here the killing was just a happy little accident


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 17, 2013)

The gay thing curbed the enthusiasm.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I thought you motto had something to do with throwing fits or tequila. For some reason that sticks I my mind


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 17, 2013)

Here comes more riots. Time to break out the nines and the bats folks. 

Its gonna be World War Z out there. Or World War on Zimmerman.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 17, 2013)

Seriously, the Justice Department is in enough deep shit as it is, now it has to make a spectacle out of a poor man.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 17, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




*Not the worst idea ever*

In the top 5.

*making all gun crimes a federal crime (no parole) would be good; use a gun to commit a crime you're going away for 20 years minimum.  *

We'll need more prisons. Jesse and Al will be mad at you too.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> The gay thing curbed the enthusiasm.



Amazing how that stuff works. I guess gays have more pull.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



*Yup. 

Now let's sit back and see if these righties have something nice to say about Eric Holder.  Don't hold your breath.

*


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Are you mentally retarded, or do you think that sarcasm is a legitimate substitute for intelligent comment?  Martin initiated the physical altercation by attacking Zimmerman and pounding his head on the pavement.  How could he claim self-defense?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > That's weird. According to the left here, Zimmerman was out hunting blacks to kill.....go figure.
> ...



Who has made this claim?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 17, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously, the Justice Department is in enough deep shit as it is, now it has to make a spectacle out of a poor man.



*Oh F U.  You won't give 'em an inch, will you?  Even when they do what you want, you still stick your little dick in the sand.  *


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2013)

When seconds count, the police are minutes away.

People should look out for themselves, their neighbors, and their neighborhood.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > What utter BULL SHIT.
> ...



I thought that was Pecos Bill ?


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 17, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Yep..you'd be wrong to hold your breath. You'd probably suffocate. Steadman is as incompetent as his boss.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

.

They don't have a case, no matter how loud the PC Police screams, and they know it.  

.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > The gay thing curbed the enthusiasm.
> ...




Or perhaps more "push"?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 17, 2013)

They don't "do what I wanted"...they are doing what the law requires.

Did you mom say "wow noteapartypleez,  you are doing such a great job breathing today...keep up the good work!"


----------



## OODA_Loop (Jul 17, 2013)

Sherman Ware.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 17, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, the Justice Department is in enough deep shit as it is, now it has to make a spectacle out of a poor man.
> ...



No I most certainly will not. They don't seem to care giving Zimmerman any inches do they? The Justice Department has never done what I want, frankly I don't care for it anymore.

Please try pulling you head out of the sand, I can't get my dick out of the sand when you're holding on to it so fiercely.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Still peeing your panties of this aren't ya?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Seriously, the Justice Department is in enough deep shit as it is, now it has to make a spectacle out of a poor man.



There is no case, there never was a case.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Did you miss all the posts that were happy about what they typically described as a violent street thug being taken out?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope AL gets out of marching. He's old school like those jurors.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 17, 2013)

Let it go. It's over.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

PredFan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



It's down to a trickle.  I'll probably be done today


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Well, every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I hope AL gets out of marching. He's old school like those jurors.




Hmm, I wonder what ol' Al thinks of this.

Does this mean that Holder hates blacks too?

How do the PC Police reconcile *this *one?

.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Well played sir.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

Only one act of violence was committed that night when Martin assaulted Zimmerman.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 17, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



when will Holder and Barack not abuse their power?

when will they something nice about white people?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

PredFan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Oh you damn sumbitch


----------



## PredFan (Jul 17, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Let it go. It's over.



I believe it is over. The Martins have no case either.

Time for George Zimmerman to sue NBC, Al Sharpton, and the state of Florida.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

This is kind of like the coffee shop or the tavern without the coffee or liquor.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 17, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Some in our Country will never stop beating that Racism Dead Horse. They see much profit in it, both politically and financially. What else could hucksters like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton do with their lives? The Race-Baiting Game has been very profitable for them. Why would they ever want to see it end? Many thought with the election of an African American President, the Race-Baiting Game would end. Well, think again.




It seems to have gotten worse..


----------



## expatriate (Jul 17, 2013)

007 said:


> What utter BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what would you do if some punk blew cigarette smoke in your infant's face?


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 17, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Some in our Country will never stop beating that Racism Dead Horse. They see much profit in it, both politically and financially. What else could hucksters like Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton do with their lives? The Race-Baiting Game has been very profitable for them. Why would they ever want to see it end? Many thought with the election of an African American President, the Race-Baiting Game would end. Well, think again.
> ...



This is my opinion on the matter.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Yup.No evidence at all that zimmerman ever even hit him. Lotsa evidence that Trayvon beat the shit out of zimmerman, though.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 17, 2013)

Trayvon's mom's response to his out of control behavior was to kick him out of the house.

Which is why he was hanging with his dad @ dad's g-friend's house. Mom wouldn't have him in hers.


----------



## Intense (Jul 17, 2013)

Mertex said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wow! Hopefully the Acquittal of a Puerto-Rican  Jew will have a positive effect on those numbers.


----------



## Intense (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> sb123 said:
> 
> 
> > His violation was stalking someone and shooting him dead.  He did not do what law enforcement instructed him to do.  They told him to stay in his car for a reason.  Because he is not a cop and it's not his job.
> ...



The 911 Operator does not have that authority. It was a suggestion, not an order.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

I have some ice water if you'd like some. It's important to stay hydrated.


----------



## Intense (Jul 17, 2013)

sb123 said:


> There is no reason for that kid to be dead.



Shit happens. You don't think that if Zimmerman got a re-do, it would end the same way? I don't. What kind of a Juror do you think you would make when you grow up, convicting where there is untold doubt and a world of supposition. This case would not have survived a Grand Jury had it gone through regular channels. Shit like that don't matter to you, that's clear enough.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 17, 2013)

"You don't have to do that."

Clearly a COMMAND.  In fact, it's obviously an outright ORDER!

And you VILL OBEY!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Andrea Sneiderman is next for me.
> 
> I think she's going to beat the most serious charges against her.



which one is that


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> I have some ice water if you'd like some. It's important to stay hydrated.



Only if it's tasty court water in an acrylic cup.

Pass is over.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea Sneiderman is next for me.
> ...



Woman with the lover had husband shot in front of the kids daycare.

Circumstantial.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I have some ice water if you'd like some. It's important to stay hydrated.
> ...



As my Dad would say "well you ain't very damn thirsty then are ya ?"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



thanks wonder if wild about trial will cover it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Probably - someone else be in charge of the next one!  

There's a few coming up, pick one.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



there is one going on in Wisconsin

MILWAUKEE (AP)  A Milwaukee mans own surveillance cameras show him confronting a 13-year-old neighbor boy on a sidewalk outside of their houses, pointing a gun at the teen and firing into his chest from a few feet away.
The wounded teen flees away from the cameras view and collapses in the street where his mother, according to her testimony, held him as he took his last breath.
The video was shown in court Tuesday as evidence in the trial of John Henry Spooner, whos accused of gunning down Darius Simmons in May 2012 after accusing the teen of breaking into his home and stealing guns. Spooner, 76, is charged with first-degree intentional homicide.
In the surveillance footage, Spooner emerges from his house that morning and confronts Simmons. He points a gun at the boy, who quickly moves backward a few steps. Both Spooner and the teen direct their attention toward a porch at Simmons home, where Simmons mother is standing. Moments later, Spooner points the gun back at Simmons and fires twice.

Prosecutor: Video shows Wisconsin man killing teen | WildAboutTrial.com


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that ""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have *someone who had made racial statements* or you have a *group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race.*" The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com



In other words, NBC, Al Sharpton, and Jesse Jackson are guilty of hate crimes! And so was Trayvon, but he has been punished enough, obviously.

It's about time the LA Times got it right. Kudoes!


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

folks think that Holder and Obama will press civil rights charges just because they are both black.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> folks think that Holder and Obama will press civil rights charges just because they are both black.



well call the cops or run home. Don't try any whoop azz on em.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


Sadly in some communities and towns, there are a disproportionate amount of blacks who commit crimes in certain areas, and is it all due to the economics that exist within these areas sadly enough? Otherwise take Chicago for one example am I right on that one ?  Why did the dispatcher want to know whether or not the person was black or white or what ever when asked Zimmerman this question ? Otherwise was it just to alert the dispatched police of who they would be looking for by skin color and clothes worn when they got there on the scene ? Is this OK to do or just not right in some peoples eyes or thinking when asking for this info? 

Some would argue that when these things are asked, it then sets up the profile of a person in which could be construed as race profiling later on, but this would mainly be the case with them if that person was wrongfully accused or profiled in the event the person was found to be innocent. 

Now how do you not answer these questions when asked, if It is learned that these questions do play a role in the assessment of, and by a need for the police to understand the identity of a suspect in which is to be looked for when reported on, what do you do ? Now in the other cases where Zimmerman reported suspects or criminal activity, how many was he right on, and how many was he wrong on in the aftermath of his reporting these things ? Anyone know ? How many times was he asked the identity of the suspects in which he would be calling in on, as is found within each call made ? Was Zimmerman desensitized due to the area in which he lived in, where as he was bombarded with the knowledge of criminal activity in which was possibly being perpetrated in large part by black people in the area, otherwise as far as he was privy to such info and/or experiences in which he was exposed to in these areas ? If so does this make Zimmerman a racist or a desensitized watchmen, wherefore he began to think that black people were more apt to be suspect in the area he was a watchmen in, and more so than any other race because of the stats in which were in large part a sad commentary for the area in which he became a watchmen in ?

 I'm just trying to figure out what drove him to be what people are trying to label him as, yet that's only if he was what they want to label him as or rather he was not, and so if he was not, then I wonder if they are wrong about him in all of this confusion in which this nation is going through now.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

I told you.  They had nothing.
Act two will be an announcement by the Martin family that they want closure and will not pursue any civil action.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 17, 2013)

Marissa Alexander's case is not getting media attention.

Fla. woman Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for "warning shot": Did she stand her ground? - Crimesider - CBS News

Rev. Jesse Jackson meets with Marissa Alexander over Stand Your Ground Appeal|Action News - Jacksonville News, Weather & Sports - ActionNewsJax.com

http://mediatrackers.org/florida/20...-not-a-reverse-trayvon-martin-case-in-florida


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Really???

I have never seen anyone on the 'right' say the incident was happy.. nor did I see anyone say it was an accident....

I have seen plenty say it was in self defense as the evidence showed.. I have even been one of many to say it was tragic...

But hey... don't let anyone get in the way of your work of fiction, right??


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> folks think that Holder and Obama will press civil rights charges just because they are both black.



it's about time you caught on


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Holy crap!  WTH.  Isn't that a case closed just waiting for verdict?

The Sneiderman is a maybe.. charges:
Sneiderman now faces seven counts of perjury, four counts of giving false statements and one count each of concealing material facts and hindering the apprehension of a criminal. One count of felony murder was added, along with a count of aggravated assault, while charges of attempted murder, insurance fraud and racketeering were dropped from the indictment handed down in August.

I'm so trial finicky with dp/slaughter/race.  lol

We double dipped into Seacat on the JA thread - that was a shocker one - another psycho. 

Trial vote thread?

I don't care - I just show up for the taking it apart and the laughs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...



This was known months ago. But, Obama had an agenda to push. Had Bush done something like that, the media would have bashed him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Marissa Alexander's case is not getting media attention.
> 
> Fla. woman Marissa Alexander gets 20 years for "warning shot": Did she stand her ground? - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> ...



you should check out pRick Scott's FB wall.

Sucks to be the Medicare Fraud king aka the "shut that prosecutor's mouth" guy.


----------



## Norman (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't they just organize a good old fashioned which burning?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.

Come on democrats, make eliminating self defense an issue in the 2014 election.


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 17, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Why would ANYONE have anything nice to say about a blatant racist and race baiter? Please inform me. The man is a criminal.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.
> 
> Come on democrats, make eliminating self defense an issue in the 2014 election.



self defense after angrily stalking someone at night and in the rain should be a crime.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...



Soon we will have to deliver our own justice if things are to change. Extreme indeed. Just hope we don't have to go there

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.
> ...





-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.
> 
> Come on democrats, make eliminating self defense an issue in the 2014 election.



Holder is a complete racist POS. I'm sure he has armed body guards to spout the crap he does. 

-Geaux


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Soon we will have to deliver our own justice if things are to change. Extreme indeed. Just hope we don't have to go there
> 
> -Geaux



Saturday's verdict does make Peoples' Justice more of a closer reality.


----------



## Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Trayvon's mom's response to his out of control behavior was to kick him out of the house.
> 
> Which is why he was hanging with his dad @ dad's g-friend's house. Mom wouldn't have him in hers.



And THIS is what we should be having a national debate about. How do parents, in this day and age, deal with an out-of-control teen? What resources do we have to help them cope with this, and get their kids back on the right track? Or can they be put back on the right track, after they are teenagers? How can parents raise their kids in a manner, where they don't get themselves into situations like this? 

But NOOOoooooo..... We have to conduct a fucking witch hunt and pretend Zimmerman was a racist, and HE is the problem! We sit here and watch this JOKE of a Justice Department and JOKE of an Attorney General, literally TARGET an American citizen, after he was found not guilty on all charges. Why? Because this administration is going to antagonize and fan the flames of racial tension any way they can. Obama has repeatedly taken EVERY opportunity to go before the people and DIVIDE us! Foment racial divisiveness, throw gas on the fire, and drag society back to the 1950s.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Soon we will have to deliver our own justice if things are to change. Extreme indeed. Just hope we don't have to go there
> ...



No, it backs law in place to protect GZ and other citizens from the lack of home ttrained kids aka thugs who think they can get over on the system. TM gambled and lost. 

Society is safer when TM type thugs don't know who's armed.

-Geaux


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.
> ...



1.He wasn't stalked he was followed and then zimmerman was returning to his vehicle
2.He confronted and then attacked zimmerman with violence
3.Zimmerman didn't angrily do anything,he defended himself when assaulted and thought he was going to die....pretty common thing to do when someone is trying to murder you and is high on drugs.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...



If they brought this case and lost Holder and the DOJ would look like total fools.


----------



## eots (Jul 17, 2013)

007 said:


> What utter BULL SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are a pathetic little coward as well then...ever been in a fight with another man...I some how doubt it...according to criminal law OJ broke no laws ..but  in civil court he was found guilty zimmerman will have the same fate...and will most likely once again show his true colors and put himself in prison yet...like you the man appears to emotionally unstable


----------



## SuMar (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...





The DOJ wouldn't be able to try him due to no evidence to suggest it was anything but self defense. And you can't try a person because the majority of folks think you should. You can't convict a person on your personal opinion. Seems that a lot of folks forget how the law works.

Most folks believe OJ was guilty, but the prosecution couldn't make it stick as as well as Casey Anthony.

The Martin family has exhausted all their exploitation of their dead son, time to move on.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

007 said:


> George Zimmerman was DOING HIS JOB, when he was VIOLENTLY and WITHOUT CAUSE, ATTACKED by the twice his size, hooded GANG BANGER Trayvon Martin, who thought he was going to just BEAT THE SHIT OUT of some CREEPY ASS CRACKER and GET AWAY WITH IT as he probably had many times already. The difference this time, the person he was BEATING had a LEGAL FIREARM and LEGALLY DEFENDED HIMSELF. Now Martin is DEAD.
> 
> Let that be a LESSON to ALL WOULD BE ATTACKERS. The next time you think you're just going to BEAT THE SHIT out of someone and WALK AWAY, it might be YOUR TURN next to get a BULLET.
> 
> It is ILLEGAL to ATTACK SOMEONE, DON'T DO IT, OR PAY THE CONSEQUENCES, UP TO AND INCLUDING DEATH.



Hey dumb ass, Zimmerman isn't a cop and he wasn't even on duty for Neighborhood Watch.

Trayvon Martin wasn't a gang banger or a gang member.

He was not twice the size of Zimmerman.

Zimmerman angrily and aggressively stalked an innocent minor.

Zimmerman will face justice, one way or another.


----------



## 007 (Jul 17, 2013)

expatriate said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > What utter BULL SHIT.
> ...


What if, what if, what if... go play stupid games somewhere else boy.


----------



## 007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman was DOING HIS JOB, when he was VIOLENTLY and WITHOUT CAUSE, ATTACKED by the twice his size, hooded GANG BANGER Trayvon Martin, who thought he was going to just BEAT THE SHIT OUT of some CREEPY ASS CRACKER and GET AWAY WITH IT as he probably had many times already. The difference this time, the person he was BEATING had a LEGAL FIREARM and LEGALLY DEFENDED HIMSELF. Now Martin is DEAD.
> ...


What fucking MORON...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> ...



It would be catastrophic for this regime.


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

If Zimmerman didn't have his metal penis...I mean handgun, he wouldn't have stalked Martin.

he would have probably just stayed home under the covers if he didn't have his penis extension with him.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.
> ...



*But only on alternating Tuesday's when the moon is full, Mt. St. Helen is venting steam, and when your mother is wearing a blue dress...*


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Yes it was.  Scratch one vicious thug.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The Rev. Al Sharpton this morning decried Florida's stand-your-ground law as the worst violation of civil rights in the nation and told the NAACP national convention in Orlando that he would help overturn it.
> ...





> Who gives a $hit what *$*harpton and Jack*$*on say?



Eyez be fin dat fo ya.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This is kind of like the coffee shop or the tavern without the coffee or liquor.



Since it's my thread, can we refer to it as the Cheese Shop.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



You mean you want to keep vicious thugs on the street?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > I have some ice water if you'd like some. It's important to stay hydrated.
> ...



Don West only used real glass for the tasty court water.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



We need to keep these thugs in prison longer. Zimmerman saved the tax payer future debt IMO

-Geaux


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> "..._Scratch one vicious thug._"



But... but... but...

There's no such thing as a _*Black*_ Vicious Thug, right?

There's no such thing as a _*17-year-old*_ Black Vicious Thug, right?

*I think you're just Thug Profiling*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For shame... for shame... pickin' on poor little ol' Street Thugs like that !!! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Scratch one vicious thug._"
> ...



I had to go to LAX today and there were 3 young cats that were out there on Century Blvd.

If it walks like a duck......

-Geaux


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 17, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, the Justice Department is in enough deep shit as it is, now it has to make a spectacle out of a poor man.
> ...



Lol! Angry tolerant liberals! Too funny!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 17, 2013)

Gardener said:


> If Zimmerman didn't have his metal penis...I mean handgun, he wouldn't have stalked Martin.
> 
> he would have probably just stayed home under the covers if he didn't have his penis extension with him.



If guns are called penis extensions when lawfully carried by men, what are they called when women with concealed carry permits have them in their purse.  

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Why don't you produce those posts which suggest that it was a "happy little accident"?
You don't get to make things up by projecting what you would like others to say.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 17, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yup.
> 
> Now let's sit back and see if these righties have something nice to say about Eric Holder.  Don't hold your breath.
> 
> *



Holder lost that chance when he announced that he was having the DOJ investigate Zimmerman and when he attacked the "Stand Your Ground" laws.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



Really?  So no Republican has said "good riddance another thug gone off the street?"


----------



## Gardener (Jul 17, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman didn't have his metal penis...I mean handgun, he wouldn't have stalked Martin.
> ...



metal penis envy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 17, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman didn't have his metal penis...I mean handgun, he wouldn't have stalked Martin.
> ...



Suppose it's a woman with a crotch holster?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2013)

It is not a civil rights violation unless he was acting racist when he pulled the trigger.

He was only racist when he was stalking, following, confronting Trayvon.  The gunshot was just because he was a pussy who was getting beat up by a kid.

But the civil trial, now, that's gonna be a huge win for Trayvon's parents.  And GZ will be forced to testify.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



You keep saying it....now just produce it, it should be easy if there were "all the posts"

Dude....give it up, nobody said what you say they did.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



A woman with a gun at her crotch?

I'd be totally into that


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



"good riddance another thug gone off the street?"- There, I said it...

But I'm not a Republican.. Sorry

-Geaux


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



That is not what you said they said.


----------



## Meister (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



So now a republican said good riddance?  Link it so we can all chastise him, ok?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm curious, what's your take on this person?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> "..._But the civil trial, now, that's gonna be a huge win for Trayvon's parents.  And GZ will be forced to testify._"


Do you really think so?

If (1) the guy was acquitted of Murder charges and (2) the jury refused to consider Manslaughter and (3) the FBI Report says that he did not commit a race-related hate-crime, then...

I'm having a little difficulty understanding the possible basis for such a civil suit...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > "..._But the civil trial, now, that's gonna be a huge win for Trayvon's parents.  And GZ will be forced to testify._"
> ...



Florida law specifically prevents a civil suit when self defense is the cause of the death. There will be no civil case.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 17, 2013)

Stand your ground laws are horrible, idiotic RW gibberish, and only super hater dupe racists believe Martin was a vicious thug. Keep it up, ie scaring off 90% of the country


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



yeah looks that way 

Levi Chavez was acquitted of his wifes murder


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Assuming that's correct (and I have no reason for suspecting otherwise), and assuming no other jurisdiction under which a civil suit may be pressed for such maters, then, that seems to take care of the civil suit, at least within the State of Florida.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 17, 2013)

Why so defensive?

I'm not going back to find any posts.  If you want to pretend you haven't seen them feel free.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > "..._But the civil trial, now, that's gonna be a huge win for Trayvon's parents.  And GZ will be forced to testify._"
> ...



Sanford police didn't drug test GZ, yet drug tested Trayvon's dead body.

They waited 6 weeks before arresting GZ.

They didn't preserve the crime scene in any way.

They treated GZ as a totally innocent person, and even almost as a colleague the night of the shooting.

GZ profiled and stalked their son.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Stand your ground laws are horrible, idiotic RW gibberish, and only super hater dupe racists believe Martin was a vicious thug. Keep it up, ie scaring off 90% of the country



Once again for the millionth time Stand your ground was not the defense, Zimmerman claimed self defense.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You're a dumbass.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> *Stand your ground laws are horribl*e, idiotic RW gibberish, and only super hater dupe racists believe Martin was a vicious thug. Keep it up, ie scaring off 90% of the country


But Zimmerman's peeps *did not USE* (invoke) Florida's stand-your-ground laws as part of their legal defense, did they? Or did I miss something?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Stand your ground laws are horrible, idiotic RW gibberish, and only super hater dupe racists believe Martin was a vicious thug. Keep it up, ie scaring off 90% of the country




WTF? is it with blacks and far left assholes???? They ALWAYS support the black guy no matter what the facts are.


gay


but..........


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Thank goodness. Most times profiling works

-Geaux


----------



## testarosa (Jul 17, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I was totally distracted through that one but caught some of it and the verdict.

What's the next blood and guts or injustice one?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



*If that can be considered an Inconsistency, then, the blame falls upon Law Enforcement officials and not Zimmerman, yes?*



> "..._They waited 6 weeks before arresting GZ_..."



*Ditto.*



> "..._They didn't preserve the crime scene in any way_..."



*Ditto.*



> "..._They treated GZ as a totally innocent person, and even almost as a colleague the night of the shooting_..."



*Ditto.*



> "..._GZ profiled and stalked their son._"


*
This is not proven at-law, and the FBI Report gave no indication of hate-crime -caliber behaviors*.

====================

*There may, indeed, be sufficient cause for action in a civil court, but I haven't seen it cited yet.*


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2013)

Any civil lawsuit vs. George Zimmerman in Trayvon Martin case may hit "stand your ground" obstacle - Orlando Sentinel

In any civil case Zimmerman can claim self defense and stand your ground. Stand your ground specifically precludes a civil trial.



> If Zimmerman is sued in this case, a judge would determine whether "stand your ground" applies. If the judge rules it does, Zimmerman would be released from liability. If the judge rules against that claim, the case would be tried before a jury.






> The statute, enacted in Florida in 2005, provides criminal and civil immunity to anyone who uses deadly force if he has a reasonable fear of imminent death or great bodily injury.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



chapter and verse please


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, Andrea Sneiderman is just a manipulative bitch.  I want to watch it because she was so expressive and combative when she was on the stand in her lover's trial.  Unfortch we will probably not be treated to another performance since this will be her trial and she probably won't take the stand.  

Also, I happened to be watching the livestream when her BFF testified, basically against her by saying the friend believed Andrea was having an affair with Neuman, something Andrea has always denied despite overwhelming evidence.  During the BFF's testimony, Andrea was watching in the gallery and when she got off the stand and walked down to leave the courtroom Andrea stood up and gave her a full mouth too long Mafia kiss, right there in the aisle of the courtroom.  I nearly fell off my seat!  After that Andrea was banned from the proceedings.  

There's a still shot of it here, at the 2:00 mark.  Let me just tell you I have never seen anything like it in all my many, many years of trial watching.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlstX89XuK4]Justice for Rusty Sneiderman - YouTube[/ame]

Not sure how the prosecution is going to get her on all the charges, especially the murder charge.  Ample proof she destroyed texts and emails and lied under oath, those will stick.  But not sure what they think they can prove but I want to find out.  

Creepyville.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 17, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



No, but I evidently missed the ones where people on the right were saying the killing was a happy little accident.


----------



## Solaris (Jul 17, 2013)

How about not act like a thug or an animal, for one.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> "You don't have to do that."
> 
> Clearly a COMMAND.  In fact, it's obviously an outright ORDER!
> 
> And you VILL OBEY!



lol, too  close to some actual libtards for comfort


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> "You don't have to do that."
> 
> Clearly a COMMAND.  In fact, it's obviously an outright ORDER!
> 
> And you VILL OBEY!



He said, "We don't need you to do that." But once again, a 911 dispatcher tells EVERYONE that when you call. They cannot give you an order because they will be liable for the consequences.  If the dispatcher said, "Don't follow him" and the suspect kills someone around the corner then wouldn't he be liable for telling the only available help (another civilian) to stay away? 

The 911 dispatcher was following protocol, not giving Zimmerman a direct order.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Once again, with all due respect, find me a Florida law that says you can't follow someone while reporting their location to police. And, let's say that hypothetically Zimmerman approached Martin and asked him what he was doing in the neighborhood.  Find me a law that says you can't verbally ask someone a question.  Martin didn't break any laws either until he started to beat the shit out of Zimmerman.  Fact of the matter is that however you slice the pie, Zimmerman is not guilty of anything.  You can't play the domino theory to say that if Zimmerman stayed in his car this wouldn't have happened.  Had Martin not been expelled from school for drug possession and fighting he wouldn't have been in that neighborhood living with his father.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way he still had 4 minutes from the moment he ran, to go to his house, or to run to someone elses house to report that some creepy ass cracker was following him.  Any other rational child would have either run home or knocked on the nearest door for help.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Where are you getting that he changed his story?  There were numerous testimony's on tape that didn't contradict one another.  2nd, had Martin not been killed he'd have been charged with felony assault and battery.  Possibly attempted murder because he told Martin that he was "going to die tonight motherfucker."  Where you getting you information from?


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



1. And you wouldn't be doing anything illegal by confronting them until you decided to beat the shit out of them; because Maybe--just maybe-- they thought you were up to no good and were talking to police.

2. Personally if someone was following me in a vehicle I would be freaking smart about it and call the PD and tell them I was going to be driving right by their department with someone following me...

3. Zimmerman DIDN'T USE SYG defense in the trial.  They used basic self-defense laws...NOT SYG.

4. You would be perfectly within the law to ask someone why they're following you.  If you chose to physically attack them then you WOULD be breaking the law and I wouldn't feel sorry for you if someone shot you for it.  The lesson of the day is that if someone is following you, don't attack them because they might have a gun.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

BrianH said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > BrianH said:
> ...



Well not necessarily.  The domino effect can be used to convince a jury if one is only being charged with manslaughter.  The culpable negligence is a definite possibility.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2013)

testarosa said:


> you should check out pRick Scott's FB wall.
> 
> Sucks to be the Medicare Fraud king aka the "shut that prosecutor's mouth" guy.



Hubby worked for HCA. We used to hang out with Scott.

Left for greener pastures.

Total stunnage with when we found out about the Medicare fraud.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

Intense said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > sb123 said:
> ...



While true, the 911 dispatcher never even told him to stay in his car.  The suggestion was "we don't need you to do that" in response to hearing that Zimmerman was following Martin.


----------



## asterism (Jul 17, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I wonder how many kids "no_limit_nigga" tutored in his spare time.  This nonsense of painting Martin as a racist is exactly what makes the race baiters horrendous.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> For every George Zimmerman who DOES care enough to mentor two young black kids...there are a thousand people who talk a good game but never back it up.



His father tried to convince people of that. Wouldn't his father say anything possible to set his son free?

George Zimmerman Parents' New Website Decries Threats, Says Son Is No Racist - ABC News



> Robert Zimmerman writes that his son grew up with black children in his house -- and George Zimmerman's grandmother babysat for them.
> 
> It also mentions that George Zimmerman insisted on mentoring two young black children.
> 
> "When George's mother ask why he had to travel to such a dangerous area to mentor children, George's reply was 'Mom, I really love these kids and if I don't go, they won't have anyone,'" Robert Zimmerman writes. "To this day, George is very saddened that he will most likely never see these children again."


----------



## tresbigdog (Jul 17, 2013)

the low temp that night was 53 degrees....I wouldnt consider that cold, but then again, I live in Ohio


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 17, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Following the video former lead investigator for the Sanford Police, Christopher Serino testimony was most enlightening:
> 
> When asked at the end of the day by defense attorney Mark O'Mara about his suggestion to Zimmerman that there was a strong chance that there would be videotape of the incident, Serino said Zimmerman was happy about the possibility.
> *
> ...



That was compelling. The Police tried to trick Zimmerman and instead he says "thank god"


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

To make a long story short.  There are many of us who may have chose to handle the situation differently.  That is OUR choice.  Zimmerman made HIS choice and chose to do things well within the law.  If you don't like the law and think that it should be changed then that's fine. But don't claim that someone is guilty if they acted within the letter of the law.


----------



## BrianH (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I'm talking about this specific case though. Even manslaughter doesn't apply because GZ intended to shoot Martin when he pulled his gun in self defense.  Now IF GZ was trying to fire a warning shot and killed him before anything happened; yeah I could see where it would be necessary.  Or if GZs firearm accidently discharged I could also see it.  However, in this specific case, you can't say that the legal things he did caused the death of TM when, in fact, TMs illegal act of assault and battery is what caused ultimately caused it.

I will admit, though, that the actions of both of these guys put them in the situation...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 17, 2013)

asterism said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...


You meant trying to paint Z as a racist right, and not Martin instead ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > For every George Zimmerman who DOES care enough to mentor two young black kids...there are a thousand people who talk a good game but never back it up.
> ...


You want Zimmerman to be a racist so bad, you just can't stand it can you ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

So now with the Zimmerman verdict, it is legal to kill someone in any fight outside your home? There are lots of fights and could be more if this is the mentality. Now you can choke someone to death  and keep punching them until they're surely dead. Just as long as you have a broken nose, a few scratches or light injuries.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I'm not going to buy wholesale just hearsay.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2013)

Solaris said:


> How about not act like a thug or an animal, for one.



Trayvon wasn't acting like a thug when he was walking home, was he?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> So now with the Zimmerman verdict, it is legal to kill someone in any fight outside your home? There are lots of fights and could be more if this is the mentality. Now you can choke someone to death  and keep punching them until they're surely dead. Just as long as you have a broken nose, a few scratches or light injuries.



What part of the concept that someone doesn't have the right to commit assault and battery on another person, don't you get?  If you do commit assault and battery...you're breaking the law.  If you do...the person you're attacking is within their rights to use deadly force if they believe that they are in danger of great bodily harm or death.  

Trayvon sucker punched Zimmerman.  Then he climbed on top of him while Zimmerman was on the ground and continued to attack him.  That isn't someone who's thrown a single punch to register their displeasure...that's someone who appears intent on causing serious harm to the man they are sitting on. This is one of the most clear cut cases of self defense I've ever seen actually.  There is a reason why Angela Corey didn't take it to a Grand Jury and that reason is that the Grand Jury most likely wouldn't have found enough evidence of a crime being committed to take it to trial.  That's how BAD this Prosecution's case WAS!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes he was. Everybody knows he was, everybody knows that he was in a stupid "Imma no limit nigga" mode, he was bragging about beating people up, getting in trouble with his school and his mom, smoking and probably selling weed, and moving illegal guns at some point.

Everybody knows that...and you still want to pretend he was an innocent little kid waltzing along without a care in the world...

Fuck you. When people attack other people, they can expect a bullet. Good riddance.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > So now with the Zimmerman verdict, it is legal to kill someone in any fight outside your home? There are lots of fights and could be more if this is the mentality. Now you can choke someone to death  and keep punching them until they're surely dead. Just as long as you have a broken nose, a few scratches or light injuries.
> ...



The fighting injuries on both sides could be consistent with just about any old fight, and we don't know for a fact who started the fight. We never will.

Are you saying it's ok to get in a fight and allow a few light injuries knowing all along that you were going to kill the person you're fighting with? Because you had a gun or because you know you really have the superior fighting ability and aren't going to stop, when you got the person down on the cement and will just keep punching, not stopping when the person is losing consciousness?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Yes he was. Everybody knows he was, everybody knows that he was in a stupid "Imma no limit nigga" mode, he was bragging about beating people up, getting in trouble with his school and his mom, smoking and probably selling weed, and moving illegal guns at some point.
> 
> Everybody knows that...and you still want to pretend he was an innocent little kid waltzing along without a care in the world...
> 
> Fuck you. When people attack other people, they can expect a bullet. Good riddance.



It doesn't matter what he was like at school, it matters what he was doing on the night he was killed. George didn't know his history, so don't use that against the boy.
He didn't deserve to die because he got suspended a few times.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Zimmerman may have kept his blows less than full-strength, knowing he had the gun.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...





Kondor3 said:


> *There may, indeed, be sufficient cause for action in a civil court, but I haven't seen it cited yet.*



I just gave you some of the reasons.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

Missourian said:


> They should not assault anyone.
> 
> That's where it all went wrong,  if you believe Zimmerman's account.



According to the jury, there were excellent reasons to believe Zimmerman's account, and pretty much no reason whatsoever to disbelieve it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Here's part of the disaster that constituted the Prosecution's case...
> 
> Trayvon Martin's 'Friend' Rachel Jeantel Creepy Ass Cracker Not A Racial Slur, Not Offensive - YouTube



She says asks correctly in this interview, why am I the liar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlxe2fLkLAA]Al Sharpton Rachel Jeantel Interview: I 'Understood' That's 'Just The Way Some Of Y'all Talk' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You've never been in a real fight, have you, Quick?  That shot Zimmerman took to the nose would have been seriously painful.  Are you now making the claim that Zimmerman "allowed" Martin to sucker punch him and slam his head on the cement so that he had an excuse to pull his gun and kill the teenager?  Is that REALLY the story you want to go with?

Common sense tells you who started the fight.  It's the guy without any injuries EXCEPT for the gunshot.  If you'd *been* in some fights you'd know how that works.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> "..._I just gave you some of the reasons._"



A quick clarification... who is likely to be the target of the civil suit?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?
> ...



Hey, Nooms, I don't know how it works in that civilization backwater you call a country, but here in the US, when someone is tried and acquitted, we pretty much consider that they DIDN'T commit murder.

Oh, and when it's proven by trial evidence that someone was killed NOT for "just existing", but for actually assaulting the other person, we consider it good manners to actually NOTICE that the evidence exists and stop talking like a brainless asshat who has no idea what just happened.

Thought you might like to know how things are done in the center of the universe, just in case you ever get a chance to visit.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman may have kept his blows less than full-strength, knowing he had the gun.



That is one of the stupidest things I've yet heard on here, Quick!  Seriously...get a grip.  The two men had a confrontation and Martin suckered Zimmerman in the face.  It happens thousands of times every night all around the world.  The next thing you'll be telling us is that Zimmerman hit Martin in the fist with his face to make it LOOK like Martin attacked him.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a good interview that asks the question why there isn't a requirement to retreat in these fights.

Hardball with Chris Matthews


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 17, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > "..._I just gave you some of the reasons._"
> ...


Sanford police.  City of Sanford.  Perhaps GZ.

Remember, OJ was found not guilty yet was found in the civil suit to be responsible for the deaths.  No reason to think GZ is off the hook.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman may have kept his blows less than full-strength, knowing he had the gun.
> ...



Fights happen for many reasons. To insinuate that is ok or legal to use that as an excuse to kill someone is the stupidity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 17, 2013)

Angela Corey?s Checkered Past | National Review Online

So, in skipping past the grand jury, Angela Corey, hereto forward known as hag, omitted the evidence that TM was beating GZ as she skipped past the grand jury. That is a false affidavit and grounds for disbarment according to the well respected Harvard Law professor, Alan Dershowitz.



> In June 2012, Alan Dershowitz, a well-known defense attorney who has been a professor at Harvard Law School for nearly half a century, criticized Corey for her affidavit in the Zimmerman case. Making use of a quirk of Florida law that gives prosecutors, for any case except first-degree murder, the option of filing an affidavit with the judge instead of going to a grand jury, Corey filed an affidavit that, according to Dershowitz, willfully and deliberately omitted crucial exculpatory evidence: namely, that Trayvon Martin was beating George Zimmerman bloody at the time of the fatal gunshot. So Corey avoided a grand jury, where her case likely would not have held water, and then withheld evidence in her affidavit to the judge. It was a perjurious affidavit, Dershowitz tells me, and that comes with serious consequences: Submitting a false affidavit is grounds for disbarment.



After hag learned of Dershowitz's stellar legal opinion, she did this:



> Harvard Law Schools deans office received a phone call. When the dean refused to pick up, Angela Corey spent a half hour demanding of an office-of-communications employee that Dershowitz be fired. According to Dershowitz, Corey threatened to sue Harvard, to try to get him disbarred, and also to sue him for slander and libel. Corey also told the communications employee that she had assigned a state investigator  an employee of the State of Florida, that is  to investigate Dershowitz. Thats an abuse of office right there, Dershowitz says.



Hag's propensity to seek revenge is chronicled in the article.

And apparently, hag has a history of overcharging and withholding evidence.



> What happened in the weeks and months that followed was instructive. Dershowitz says that he was flooded with correspondence from people telling him that this is Coreys well-known M.O. He says numerous sources  lawyers who had sparred with Corey in the courtroom, lawyers who had worked with and for her, and even multiple judges  informed him that Corey has a history of vigorously attacking any and all who criticize her. But its worse than that: Correspondents told him that Corey has a history of overcharging and withholding evidence.
> The Zimmerman trial is a clear case of the former and a probable case of the latter. Zimmerman was charged with second-degree murder, also known as depraved mind murder. The case law for that charge, an attorney who has worked in criminal prosecution outside Florida tells me, is near-unanimous: It almost never applies to one-on-one encounters. Second-degree murder is the madman who fires indiscriminately into a crowd or unlocks the lions cage at the zoo. Nothing in the facts of this case approaches that. Which Angela Corey, a veteran prosecutor, should have known, and a grand jury would have told her. In fact, both the initial police investigation and the original state attorney in charge of the case had determined exactly that: There was no evidence of any crime, much less second-degree murder



Dershowitz further slammed hag's attempt to add 3rd degree murder and manslaughter charges during the trial.



> Still, by the end of the case it was clear that the jury was unlikely to convict Zimmerman of second-degree murder; hence the prosecutions addition of a manslaughter charge  as well as its attempt to add a charge for third-degree murder by way of child abuse  after the trial had closed. In 50 years of practice Ive never seen anything like it, says Dershowitz. Its a permissible maneuver, but as a matter of professional ethics its a low blow.



And hag's characterization of Zimmerman as a 'murderer' after he had been found not guilty:



> Coreys post-trial performance has been less than admirable as well. Asked in a prime-time interview with HLN how she would describe George Zimmerman, Corey responded, Murderer. Attorneys who spoke with me called her refusal to acknowledge the validity of the jurys verdict everything from disgusting to disgraceful.



And apparently, Florida law grants hag a sort of (temporary) political immunity though:



> But will Corey ever be disciplined for prosecutorial abuses? Its unlikely. State attorneys cannot be brought before the bar while they remain in office. Complaints can be filed against Corey, but they will be deferred until she is no longer state attorney. The governor can remove her from office, but otherwise her position  and her license  are safe.



And further regarding hag's penchant for revenge:



> Meanwhile, those who speak out against her continue to be mistreated. Ben Kruidbos (pronounced CRIED-boss), the IT director at Coreys state-attorney office, was fired last week  one month after testifying during the Zimmerman trial that Corey had withheld from defense attorneys evidence obtained from Trayvon Martins cell phone. Coreys office contends that Kruidbos was fired for poor job performance and for leaking personnel records. The termination notice delivered to Kruidbos last Friday read: You have proven to be completely untrustworthy. Because of your deliberate, wilful and unscrupulous actions, you can never again be trusted to step foot in this office. Less than two months before this letter, Kruidbos had received a raise for meritorious performance.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



We're supposed to use "common sense" to figure out who started the fight?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Zimmerman got what he had coming to him:  an acquittal.

But thank you for clarifying that you are a member of the ghetto trash culture that taught Trayvon the behavior that got him killed.  I guess we should all just be grateful that ignorant trash isn't as good at planning and executing revenge as it is at mindless displays of aggression.  Otherwise, your impotent, teeth-gnashing threats MIGHT matter to someone.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yes... I agree... I could see this happening, based upon the reasons you gave.

Earlier, my brain was stuck on Civil Action against GZ himself, and, of course, those reasons would not signify in any action against GZ. Perhaps you or someone else had referenced 'Sanford' earlier and I just missed it. If so, I'll take the hit. My bad.



> "..._*Perhaps GZ*_..."



I don't see that happening - at least not successfully - but one never knows.

I hear what you're saying about OJ but the FBI Report seems adequate defense.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 17, 2013)

And they wonder why we arm ourselves.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Angela Corey should go to jail for withholding exculpatory evidence.
> ...



^ Angela Corey torpedoed the case.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Solaris said:
> 
> 
> > How about not act like a thug or an animal, for one.
> ...



No. When he was beating the crap out of Zimmerman.

Why do you guys want to conveniently ignore that?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> 
> But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why so many of you just don't give a fuck about what happened to him.
> 
> You've profiled him in your minds just as Zimmerman profiled him on the streets that night.  It MUST have been his fault.  Those kind, they always cause trouble.



You know what I find appalling?  That he "didn't know exactly the right way to handle the situation".  I knew, "When a stranger follows you, run home or get help" when I was in elementary school.  It's not exactly rocket magic.

But he was a black kid, wasn't he?  And I know without a doubt that's why you assume he was too stupid to know what I knew in the third grade, and why you think he deserves sympathy for acting like a violent, aggressive lowlife instead of a sane, civilized human being.

You've profiled him in your mind as "black, therefore stupid and incapable of doing better", just as you've profiled Zimmerman as "white, therefore guilty".  It MUST have been someone else's fault.  Those kind, it's ALWAYS about their race.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you how *your* parents would have reacted to your being suspended for the third time?  Would you have been let out of the house to wander about the neighborhood?  That NEVER would have happened in my home.  I would have been SO grounded.  No friends, no phone, no TV, no LIFE!!!  So what did the Martin parents do with Trayvon?  He was still smoking pot.  He was out of the house by himself at night.  Still yakking non stop on his phone.  What was the price that Trayvon was paying for his transgressions.  That he wasn't in school?  He already had been suspended once for skipping school so much.  So not having to go is punishment to a kid that doesn't want to be there?  Come on...that's not parenting.
> ...



That's not always true.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> This is a good interview that asks the question why there isn't a requirement to retreat in these fights.
> 
> Hardball with Chris Matthews



Why should you be required to retreat from a place you are legally allowed to be if they try to cause bodily injury or death to you?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> We're supposed to use "common sense" to figure out who started the fight?



Yeah. We are supposed to use our brain and look at the evidence.

And while that may be a novel concept for you, it really is the best way to go about it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Of course she did. She intentionally acted in a way that she would lose her law license and ability to earn a living.


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You assume it was a mutual fight.
Zimmerman was being beaten to death and he had the right to defend himself.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > We're supposed to use "common sense" to figure out who started the fight?
> ...



Who started the fight was never resolved, and you can't provide a link where it shows the matter has been resolved. You're welcome to try.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > And let's clear up a little misconception here... We don't convict people of murder on the basis of how we personally feel about the death of the victim, the color of skin, whether some other action could have happened, or anything other than the criteria for conviction, which was simply not met in Zimmerman's case. We have an established rule of law, and that's what we follow, not our emotions. What you need to do at this point, is take a step back, take a deep breath, and try to absorb what has happened here. The jury didn't share your zeal to lock a man away for 30 years, because he may have used poor judgement in dealing with a poor little black kid. The case wasn't made, and they acquitted. This does not translate to people not caring about the poor black kid, or feeling sorry for the loss. It doesn't mean we are racists or the jury were racists, it means the evidence for conviction was not there. It doesn't matter if Martin was black, white, green or purple, the evidence for conviction of murder, was not there.
> ...



No, you dumb racist broad, he'd have been convicted because YOU wouldn't be capable of assaulting him and beating him up.  I know you, as a good liberal, are completely dedicated to rewriting history to suit yourself, but I have to tell you that no matter how hard you try, you are not going to get ANYONE to forget that Martin started the fight and was NOT "walking home from the store" when he was killed.

So why don't you log the fuck off the computer, go sit in front of a mirror, and lie to yourself?  You're the only one around here stupid enough to believe you.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Defer09 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Are fights that occur in bars called "mutual"?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's why we suggest common sense:

No injuries to Trayvon but the gun shot and the bruises to his knuckles from hitting Zimmerman. 

Hmmm Now 1 person has wounds consistant with a fight. The other doesn't. Who could have possibly started the fight?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good interview that asks the question why there isn't a requirement to retreat in these fights.
> ...



To avoid jail? Unless you can absolutely prove you weren't ever the aggressor?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Angela Corey should go to jail for withholding exculpatory evidence.
> ...



So she tanked the case and is going to lose her license for ethical violations because she wanted to cut Zimmerman loose?

You realize if that's what she wanted to do, she had full authority to do just that, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I find appalling?  That so many people are so callous about a kid getting shot to death because he didn't know exactly the right way to handle a situation.  He was a kid, barely turned 17.
> ...



Maybe your black friends should have learned not to be so racist and hung up on their own skin color.  I had a black friend once who was convinced that if she went to an apartment complex and applied to become a new tenant, they would turn her down because "no one wants to rent to black single mothers."  Just because she believed it and lived in terror of it didn't make it true.

If this had been a white kid, dressed the same way and the same size and build and just as unfamiliar to Zimmerman as Martin was, yes.  Zimmerman would have found his behavior suspicious.  Feel free to show me proof other than "Everyone knows this is a racist country" to show otherwise or shut your flapping racist piehole.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 17, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Zimmerman didn't have to cause injuries if he first showed the gun to Trayvon. He could have shown it to him whether he pulled it or not. GZ could have also pulled it before the fight started.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 17, 2013)

Godboy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Even Rachel Jeantel said after the trial that she thought Martin "probably threw the first punch".  Time to move on from THIS little fairy tale.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 17, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The fight does not always start with the first punch.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You don't have to prove that you weren't the aggressor. The State has to prove you were.

There is no reason I should have to run away from a place I am legally allowed to be because someone is trying to threaten my life or bodily security.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman didn't have to cause injuries if he first showed the gun to Trayvon. He could have shown it to him whether he pulled it or not. GZ could have also pulled it before the fight started.



So according to your theory, Trayvon saw Zimmerman's gun and decided to attack him.

So the true killer is Darwinism


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 18, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Solaris said:
> 
> 
> > How about not act like a thug or an animal, for one.
> ...



Apparently, he was, or he wouldn't have looked "suspicious".  And at the point where, instead of walking home, he chose to come back and commit assault, he was DEFINITELY acting like a thug.

Did you actually miss the part where that happened, or are you just trying to do the good liberal thing where you rewrite history to suit yourself?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Solaris said:
> ...



Because of the word I bolded.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

52 looks and no one has formed an opinion.  Amazing.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Joy Ann-Reid says in the video I posted the SYG laws (in general) encourage confrontations, and Reid says because of the verdict the racial profiling so prevalent among police is now being transferred to private citizens as long as you kill the person.

What is the future of the Stand Your Ground law? - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman didn't have to cause injuries if he first showed the gun to Trayvon. He could have shown it to him whether he pulled it or not. GZ could have also pulled it before the fight started.
> ...



Someone coming up to you sporting a gun at night with no one else anywhere near wouldn't concern you?


----------



## MikeK (Jul 18, 2013)

The very worst thing to do in a situation like Martin/Zimmerman is to come on like a smart-ass thug.  Because that behavior invariably escalates, creating situations that rarely end well.  

The best frame of mind in any such situation is, even if you aren't, to imagine you are armed with a concealed handgun.  Because the kind of confidence that comes with such self-induced self-assurance serves two important functions.  It enables you to  assume a passively polite attitude without feeling intimidated, and the confidence it projects has the effect of discouraging aggressive conduct toward you.  Behave exactly as you would if you had a .357 magnum derringer in your pocket but would prefer to transact peacefully and politely, but not meekly.  

I don't know how the Martin/Zimmerman transaction began or how it evolved into a shooting incident.  But I'm sure it could have been avoided if Martin had chosen to control the situation by politely and intelligently assuring Zimmerman that he was simply passing through on his way home.  

It is likely that Martin chose to express his resentment of Zimmerman's pursuing him, which quite obviously was the wrong thing to do.  Because regardless of how right he might have been and how wrong he felt Zimmerman was, the fact is Zimmerman was strapped with a 9mm pistol.

It is always best to think about -- _what if?_ and to proceed accordingly.  People who come on aggressively with no provocation are quite possibly psychopathic and should be thought of as potentially rabid dogs.  Graceful avoidance is smart -- not cowardly.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Not really. Should it? 

I don't tend to give people a reason to shoot me. Not to mention I know enough to try to persuade them to not point it at me if they for some reason started aiming it at me. 

The last thing I would do is punch a guy with a gun. And if I was going to punch a guy with a gun, my first priority would be to take it out of his hand, not pound him onto the ground. Probably dodge to the side pushing the gun away, kicking his knee out from under him and controlling the firearm so if it fires it either goes away from me or at him.

Sorry, but if Zimmerman is flashing a gun at Trayvon, it doesn't make sense to attack him. Which Trayvon was clearly doing based on the eye witness and forensic evidence.

Do you normally fear people walking up to you with a gun?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Sorry, but you're not getting anywhere trying to prove who started the fight. You can't take one argument and then build your case on top of it.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I will just have to live with their anger.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

She sounds racist to me.  Her attempts at "rationalizing" her acquittal of Zimmerman seem to have backfired from what I've seen and heard.  I heard she cancelled her book deal.  I believe she had an "agenda" from the very beginning - including during jury selection.  Her husband is an attorney, and I believe she really WANTED on that jury.  I believe her mind was made up BEFORE the trial.  Plus, 4 of the other jurors have said she doesn't speak for them.

Also, I'd really like to know if she LIED during jury selection.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

So, juror B37 cancelled her book dead.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Only one problem with that scenario...Trayvon is on the phone with Rachel Jenteal before the fight started.  You really believe that Zimmerman pulled his gun and showed it to Martin but Martin didn't mention it?    None of your stuff here makes sense, Quick!  It's like saying that aliens "could" have killed Ron Goldman and Nicole Brown.  Yeah, they "could" have but you'd have to be an idiot to really buy that scenario.  It's something that's referred to as "Occam's Razor"...which basically means that most times the simplest explanation is usually the correct one.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



OK...I'll bite...when DOES a fight start if not with the first blow?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

It's never right to walk up to someone and hit them.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

One of the basic "rules of the road" that all my kids learn at a young age...

Don't cut across people's yards, on't  look into windows,  and don't skulk about. People think you're up to no good...and they're generally right.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he was. Everybody knows he was, everybody knows that he was in a stupid "Imma no limit nigga" mode, he was bragging about beating people up, getting in trouble with his school and his mom, smoking and probably selling weed, and moving illegal guns at some point.
> ...



Sigh, he didn't die because he got suspended a few times.  He died because he chose to walk BACK from the condo he was staying at and start a fight with someone that he racially profiled as a "Cracker".

There is a reason why you never heard about Trayvon Martin the person, Noomi.  The Prosecution avoided that like the plague.  Now if you can give me an idea why they would have done that then I'm all ears.  I submit to you that Martin's character was never introduced by the Prosecution because he has serious "issues".  It's the reason that the Prosecution tried to hide the contents of Trayvon's phone from the Defense.  They didn't want the pictures getting out of him with the gold grill, hand gun, pot plants and fist full of cash.  You didn't hear about Trayvon's job because he didn't have one...yet he had money to buy pot...you do the math.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Like GZ is going to continue to talk on his phone when he sees a gun. A simple reaction would be to stare at a person showing you a gun and go from there.

Aliens?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

You also didn't hear about the tweets of him bragging about beating people up during his strolls.

Not kids that he had a beef with. Random people.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 18, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You keep thinking that GZ and OJ cases are remotely comparable.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Only one person.  One too many.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

He should have just left him the hell alone.  That's what police are for.  Had he done what 911 told him, nobody would have been shot and no one would have shot someone.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2013)

Noomi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he was. Everybody knows he was, everybody knows that he was in a stupid "Imma no limit nigga" mode, he was bragging about beating people up, getting in trouble with his school and his mom, smoking and probably selling weed, and moving illegal guns at some point.
> ...



You are absolutely right, it doesn't matter that he was a troubled teen, who had been kicked out of school for fighting and drugs. But it also doesn't matter he had purchased Skittles and ice tea, or was wearing a hoodie, and it doesn't matter what he was doing that night before he was shot. All that matters, is what he was doing at the moment he was shot. 

At that moment, he was bashing another man's head into the pavement. "MMA Ground and Pound style" according to the only eyewitness. So going by your logic, it would have been perfectly acceptable to you, if Zimmerman, the first time he approached Martin, had grabbed him and started pounding his head into the pavement, instead of calling 911?


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

He should have taken the advice.  Obviously.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 18, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...



Yea, this is a big "Duh" moment.  They looked at it, but they know there is no case to be made.  Attempting to would only prove them to be on a witch hunt.  While there are many people who are upset with this verdict, the vast majority know it was the correct verdict.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

sb123 said:


> He should have just left him the hell alone.  That's what police are for.  Had he done what 911 told him, nobody would have been shot and no one would have shot someone.



Following someone isn't what caused that shot to be fired.  The reason that George Zimmerman pulled his weapon and fired one shot killing Trayvon Martin is that Martin made a decision to walk BACK from the condo he was staying at and start a fight with the man he described as a "Cracker".

Your reasoning is like saying someone wouldn't have been raped if they'd just had the good sense to stay home so the rape is therefore THEIR fault.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

Self-defense works both ways.  Stand your ground works both ways.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

No kidding.  Zimmerman's a loose cannon.  Scary guy.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Woops.  Forgot to include quote as to what I was replying.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 18, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Much different set of circumstances.  While it is easier to get a decision that goes against Zimmerman in civil court, I don't see it happening.  In fact, I see things getting very ugly for the parents of Trayvon Martin and their son will be exposed for the thug he was rather than this sweet boy the media tried to sell us on.  Last of all, Zimmerman might even counter sue.  As it is, Zimmerman is likely to have many lawsuits going on.  I'm just waiting for the lawsuit against Angela Corey and the state of Florida for malicious prosecution.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

sb123 said:


> He should have just left him the hell alone.  That's what police are for.  Had he done what 911 told him, nobody would have been shot and no one would have shot someone.



You know what's really sad about this, SB?  If Trayon hadn't started that fight with the sucker punch the Police would have been there in a matter of minutes and nothing would have happened.  They would have explained that Zimmerman was part of the Neighborhood Watch group and Martin would have explained that he was visiting his father's girlfriend.  This didn't HAVE to happen.  It did because someone chose to escalate things to violence.  The jury looked at injuries to both men and decided who that person was.  That was simple common sense...something that is sorely lacking from folks like you.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Self-defense works both ways.  Stand your ground works both ways.



In spite of what you and the liberal mainstream media keep saying, this case has *NOTHING TO DO* with Stand Your Ground. This was basic Self Defense. 

Now....  Perhaps you believe, that we shouldn't have laws which allow us to defend ourselves when attacked? FINE! Lobby your state and local government to pass such laws. But for now, civilized society disagrees with you, and we feel that people SHOULD have that right.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Self-defense works both ways.  Stand your ground works both ways.
> ...



Therefore, Trayvon should have been armed.  Last man standing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

USA Today had a front page article in today's paper about how the Trayvon Martin killing pointed up the need to repeal "Stand Your Ground".  I read the whole thing with amazement since "Stand Your Ground" had ZERO to do with this case.  It was simple self defense and would have been argued as that in all the States that have "Stand Your Ground" law as well as those that don't.  Why?  Because what took place that night was a classic example of when it is legal to use deadly force against an attacker.  That would have been the case no matter WHAT State you were in.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Zimmy!  LOL


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Boss said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Self-defense works both ways.  Stand your ground works both ways.
> ...



The REASON that people want the right to carry a concealed weapon is because of what happened in Sanford, Florida that night...someone coming out of the dark to assault you.  It's why I carry and will continue to do so.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Was Martin darting in and out of people's yards?  Was he peeping into windows?  Was he fiddling with garage doors?  Was he testing door knobs to the house to check for unlocked doors?  Was he trying to steal cars?  Was he smuggling windchimes from porches?  Was he hiding in bushes up next to the houses?  No he was not.  He was walking home.  So what.  My son walks home all the time late at night.  Hope some gun toting self appointed "neighborhood watch guy" doesn't have a trigger finger and a gun.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

> The Stand Your Ground law that gained notoriety in the wake of Trayvon Martins shooting became central to the case again last week, when written instructions advised the jury that found shooter George Zimmerman not guilty to take the laws central provision into account.



Why Stand Your Ground Is Central To George Zimmerman's Case After All



> In an interview on CNNs Anderson Cooper 360 Monday night, an anonymous juror said the panel that found George Zimmerman not guilty considered Floridas Stand Your Ground law in its deliberations. Earlier reports suggested the notorious law that authorizes the unfettered use of deadly force in self-defense was not applied to the case, because Zimmermans lawyers opted not to request a Stand Your Ground hearing. But as ThinkProgress explained in a post earlier today, the jury instructions contained the laws key provision and instructed jurors that self-defense meant Zimmerman was entitled to stand his ground with no duty to retreat.
> 
> The jurors interview with Anderson Cooper Monday night confirms that the jury not only considered this language in their deliberations, but that their decision hinged in part on the Stand Your Ground Law:



Zimmerman Juror Says Panel Considered Stand Your Ground In Deliberations: 'He Had A Right To Defend Himself'


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Gee, a Think Progress article?

This was NEVER about Stand Your Ground...the Defense argued this as Self Defense and would have done so if Stand Your Ground never existed.

What we're now seeing is another example of the Obama Administration's not letting a crisis be wasted.  They want stricter gun control laws and can't get them through Congress so they're using things like the Trayvon Martin killing to chip away at things like Stand Your Ground.  What's astounding is that in the city with probably the strictest gun control laws in existence (Chicago) murders are out of control but Obama and his crew ignore that and plot to take away gun rights from law abiding Americans.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

Juror: Stand Your Ground played role in verdict - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

I find it odd that if someone was pinned to the ground, getting pummeled, fearing for their life, how do they have the coordination and chance to reach into their pants, jacket or shirt pocket and yank out a gun.  How would their hands get a chance to do that if they are being beaten to death.  Unless it was already in his hand.  If so, moot issue.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Seems physically strange and contorted to me.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

So the police took LONGER to get there, because a physical fight broke out?  Had NO FIGHT occurred, police would have responded FASTER?  That makes no sense.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I was answering your question and inviting you to think about what you are actually suggesting. Please provide any evidence whatsoever that Zimmerman started the fight. That's your problem. There isn't any. The forensic evidence, the eye witness evidence, heck even Trayvons gf indicate Trayvon started the fight.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Marc be careful!
> 
> Before he left the courthouse tonight GZ got his gun back.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution



I'd never touch that gun again.  I would be too upset that I had killed a young man with it, self defense or not.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

George Zimmerman waived his right to a Stand Your Ground immunity hearing, Lakhota.  The Defense didn't argue Stand Your Ground at all.  It was in the jury instructions because the jury has to be informed that by law someone doesn't HAVE to retreat before using deadly force if they feel in threat of losing their lives or suffering great bodily harm.  That is the ONLY way that law came into this case.  The outcome of the decision had *nothing* to do with Stand Your Ground.  George Zimmerman would have been found just as not guilty if Stand Your Ground didn't exist.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> have we all noticed how now this has turned in to a a repeal the stand your ground law???? Even though stand your ground had nothing to do with this case???? So the true agenda is shown....The KKK Democrats dont care about Trayvon they just want to use his death to get rid of a law that gives everyone more freedom.



Stand your ground was covered in the jury instructions. So I think it played a part in the deliberations of the jury.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

sb123 said:


> I find it odd that if someone was pinned to the ground, getting pummeled, fearing for their life, how do they have the coordination and chance to reach into their pants, jacket or shirt pocket and yank out a gun.  How would their hands get a chance to do that if they are being beaten to death.  Unless it was already in his hand.  If so, moot issue.



How much "coordination" does it take to take a gun out of it's holster?  You reach for it and you pull it.  Does it become harder when someone is sitting on top of you beating your head against the ground?  Without question but it's amazing what people can do when they fear for their lives.

You can't seem to make up your mind, Sb...one moment Zimmerman's injuries are minor...then you're making the case that because he's being "beaten to death" he wouldn't physically be able to get his gun out?  And then you wonder why the jury didn't buy the Prosecution's version of events?  They were *almost* as confused as yours.


----------



## sb123 (Jul 18, 2013)

We have a couple of Association Nazis who walk around here looking for problems to report making assumptions based on anything.  Hope they aren't packing.  Tweakers dart around every now and then in wee hours of morning looking for anything to steal that isn't locked up.  Far as I know, no one intends to shoot them.  We just lock all doors and windows at night and never leave anything out unattended.  No one dies though.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

> With her identity kept secret, the juror, designated B-37, gave an interview to CNN on Monday that stirred further debate in the case that captivated the U.S. public and triggered lengthy discussions about race, guns and self-defense laws.
> 
> After receiving a torrent of criticism, including a statement to CNN from four other jurors who said she did not speak for them, the juror issued a statement further stressing her position that Florida's self-defense law, commonly known as Stand Your Ground, forced the jury to vote not guilty.
> 
> ...



More: Zimmerman Juror: Self-Defense Laws Should Be Changed After Trayvon Martin Killing


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Rinata said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > have we all noticed how now this has turned in to a a repeal the stand your ground law???? Even though stand your ground had nothing to do with this case???? So the true agenda is shown....The KKK Democrats dont care about Trayvon they just want to use his death to get rid of a law that gives everyone more freedom.
> ...



How?  Was the jury supposed to believe that Zimmerman should have "retreated" when he was sucker punched in the face...knocked to the ground...mounted MMA style and was having his head slammed into the ground?  What difference does having a legal requirement to retreat before using lethal force make when someone is obviously preventing that from happening?  Stand Your Ground was a moot point in this case which is why the Defense didn't argue it.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2013)

sb123 said:


> Why didn't the gated community hire a couple of security officers to walk the streets at night?



Also, why was it so damn dark?? There should be lights out there at night. It was ridiculously dark .


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

And now a Huff Po piece calling for repeal of Stand Your Ground?  Gee, Lakhota...you're trotting out the usual propaganda pieces from Think Progress and the Huffington Post.  Don't you EVER get your information from an unbiased source?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's part of page 12 of the Zimmerman jury instructions:



> If George Zimmerman was not engaged in an unlawful activity and was attacked in any
> place where he had a right to be, he had no duty to retreat and had the right to *stand his
> ground* and meet force with force, including deadly force if he reasonably believed that it was
> necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or another or to prevent
> the commission of a forcible felony.



Zimmerman Jury Instructions (27 Pages)


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

That juror wouldn't have found Zimmerman guilty of manslaughter...she made that quite clear.  She was simply stating that the jury might have found him guilty of a lesser charge if he'd been charged with one...but since Angela Corey overcharged this case to an ABSURD level...going for Murder II when she didn't have a Manslaughter case...that didn't happen.  This has nothing to do with Stand Your Ground.  It's all about a Special Prosecutor with a political agenda and not enough intelligence to charge something she could prove!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Here's part of page 12 of the Zimmerman jury instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By law that HAS to be read to the jury.  I repeat however that since Zimmerman was on his back getting his ass kicked he was hardly able to "retreat" whether he wanted to or not.  It's why the Defense didn't argue Stand Your Ground.  They argued Self Defense.  Zimmerman's "duty" to either retreat or not retreat was a moot point.  He was being attacked by Trayvon Martin who was sitting atop him.


----------



## Politico (Jul 18, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> That's weird. According to the left here, Zimmerman was out hunting blacks to kill.....go figure.



They also think the LA Times fact checks too.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

It doesn't matter that the defense didn't argue "Stand Your Ground" - what matters is that the jury considered "Stand Your Ground" in the final verdict - as per the jury instructions.  Juror B37 confirmed that in her interview with Anderson Cooper on CNN.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 18, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I would donate money to see that lawsuit happen, and so would a lot of other people.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2013)

Stand-your-ground law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the United States, stand-your-ground law states that a person may justifiably use force in self-defense when there is reasonable belief of an unlawful threat, without an obligation to retreat first. The concept sometimes exists in statutory law and sometimes through common law precedents. One key distinction is whether the concept only applies to defending a home or vehicle, or whether it applies to all lawfully occupied locations. Under these legal concepts, a person is justified in using deadly force in certain situations and the "stand your ground" law would be a defense or immunity to criminal charges and civil suit. The difference between immunity and a defense is that an immunity bars suit, charges, detention and arrest. A defense, such as an affirmative defense, permits a plaintiff or the state to seek civil damages or a criminal conviction but may offer mitigating circumstances that justify the accused's conduct.
More than half of the states in the United States have adopted the Castle doctrine, stating that a person has no duty to retreat when their home is attacked. Some states go a step further, removing the duty of retreat from other locations. "Stand Your Ground", "Line in the Sand" or "No Duty to Retreat" laws thus state that a person has no duty or other requirement to abandon a place in which he has a right to be, or to give up ground to an assailant. Under such laws, there is no duty to retreat from anywhere the defender may legally be.[1] Other restrictions may still exist; such as when in public, a person must be carrying firearms in a legal manner, whether concealed or openly.
"Stand your ground" governs U.S. federal case law in which right of self-defense is asserted against a charge of criminal homicide. The Supreme Court of the United States ruled in Beard v. U.S. (158 U.S. 550 (1895)) that a man who was "on his premises" when he came under attack and "...did not provoke the assault, and had at the time reasonable grounds to believe, and in good faith believed, that the deceased intended to take his life, or do him great bodily harm...was not obliged to retreat, nor to consider whether he could safely retreat, but was entitled to stand his ground."[2][3]
Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr. declared in Brown v. United States (1921) (256 U.S. 335, 343 (16 May 1921)), a case that upheld the "no duty to retreat" maxim, that "detached reflection cannot be demanded in the presence of an uplifted knife".[4]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a nuance between plain old "self defense" and "stand your ground" but you seem to be missing it. For the statute to be relevant to the Zimmerman case, Zimmerman would have needed to shoot Trayvon before the first punch was landed. At the moment he realized Trayvon was going to attack him, he could have shot him, and claimed defense under SYG. That's not what happened in this case. He WAS attacked, seriously assaulted, and he acted in plain old self defense, no need for SYG. 

The fact that SYG law exists in Florida, and the jury was informed of what it says, has nothing to do with the case itself, or the defense of Zimmerman. NOTHING!!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

Boss said:


> Stand-your-ground law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the United States, stand-your-ground law states that a person may justifiably use force in self-defense when there is reasonable belief of an unlawful threat, without an obligation to retreat first. The concept sometimes exists in statutory law and sometimes through common law precedents. One key distinction is whether the concept only applies to defending a home or vehicle, or whether it applies to all lawfully occupied locations. Under these legal concepts, a person is justified in using deadly force in certain situations and the "stand your ground" law would be a defense or immunity to criminal charges and civil suit. The difference between immunity and a defense is that an immunity bars suit, charges, detention and arrest. A defense, such as an affirmative defense, permits a plaintiff or the state to seek civil damages or a criminal conviction but may offer mitigating circumstances that justify the accused's conduct.
> More than half of the states in the United States have adopted the Castle doctrine, stating that a person has no duty to retreat when their home is attacked. Some states go a step further, removing the duty of retreat from other locations. "Stand Your Ground", "Line in the Sand" or "No Duty to Retreat" laws thus state that a person has no duty or other requirement to abandon a place in which he has a right to be, or to give up ground to an assailant. Under such laws, there is no duty to retreat from anywhere the defender may legally be.[1] Other restrictions may still exist; such as when in public, a person must be carrying firearms in a legal manner, whether concealed or openly.
> ...



NOTHING?  They forgot to tell that to the jury.  Jurors thought it was relevant during deliberations and the final verdict.  Juror B37's husband is an attorney - so I'm sure they understood Stand Your Ground.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 18, 2013)

BrianH said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Apparently, you've watched neither the trial nor have you watched the news.

There were several places where Zimmerman lied.

As a matter of fact, he said he'd never heard of SYG, yet he'd also had a witness (who was his weapons teacher) who said Zimmerman scored an "A" in that course.

Sorry..................but that's only one lie he was caught in.  And..................there were several more.


----------



## eots (Jul 18, 2013)

> So What Should A Young Black Male/Female In A Hoodie Or Not Do?



they should not do much of anything in a hoodie...but I would most caution  against door to door sales,jogging,driving, walking and sitting...oh ya and never wear it in your own home.. someone looking through the window might think you broke in


----------



## eots (Jul 18, 2013)

and remember to never walk with any kind of object or food item in your hand ..it just makes people think you have a gun ,drugs or stolen goods...and for god sake don't put your hands in your pockets always keep them in plain veiw


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2013)

> NOTHING? They forgot to tell that to the jury. Jurors thought it was relevant during deliberations and the final verdict. Juror B37's husband is an attorney - so I'm sure they understood Stand Your Ground.



Again, it is only relevant that it does exist in the State of Florida. As far as this particular case, it simply didn't apply. Zimmerman wasn't "standing his ground" he was defending himself in an assault. It's two entirely different things. I don't know how else to get you to understand this, it simply didn't apply in this case. It may have applied, if the jury thought that Martin didn't attack Zimmerman, and perhaps that was why they were informed of the law as it stands in Florida. However, the defense declined to use SYG immunity, because this would have indicated Zimmerman was not attacked by Martin, but merely threatened, and reacted according to that threat. Under SYG, Zimmerman didn't have to wait to be assaulted to use deadly force. Zimmerman, however, did not elect to shoot Martin before being attacked, therefore, SYG never came into play. It's irrelevant, and his defense of "self defense" is valid, even if SYG law didn't exist.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> sb123 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd that if someone was pinned to the ground, getting pummeled, fearing for their life, how do they have the coordination and chance to reach into their pants, jacket or shirt pocket and yank out a gun.  How would their hands get a chance to do that if they are being beaten to death.  Unless it was already in his hand.  If so, moot issue.
> ...



during the trial the state did the same thing 

thus assisting in laying the foundation of reasonable doubt


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2013)

Rinata said:


> sb123 said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't the gated community hire a couple of security officers to walk the streets at night?
> ...



perhaps George will be able to sue the HOA over that issue


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> So, juror B37 cancelled her book dead.



more bad news 

an alternate juror did an interview 

he too would have found George Zimmerman not guilty


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...





TemplarKormac said:


> Acquittal excuses:
> 
> Zimmerman's still a racist.
> 
> ...



well the good news is that deedee 

is going to get some schooling out of this


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > On Monday night, one of the jurors in the George Zimmerman trial offered shocking insight into how the group of six women reached its decision to acquit the defendant of all charges in the murder of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.
> >
> > In an interview with CNNs Anderson Cooper, Juror B-37  who initially planned to write a book about the trial  revealed that the jurors considered Floridas Stand Your Ground law in reaching their verdict, appeared to strongly sympathize with the defendant, and felt that race played no factor in the incident. Below are Juror B-37&#8242;s most surprising revelations:
> >
> ...



Is it any wonder this murderer walked away a free man?  Nothing to be done now, she should just shut up.  Either that or show her face maybe that will get her to shut it.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > On Monday night, one of the jurors in the George Zimmerman trial offered shocking insight into how the group of six women reached its decision to acquit the defendant of all charges in the murder of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin.
> >
> > In an interview with CNNs Anderson Cooper, Juror B-37  who initially planned to write a book about the trial  revealed that the jurors considered Floridas Stand Your Ground law in reaching their verdict, appeared to strongly sympathize with the defendant, and felt that race played no factor in the incident. Below are Juror B-37&#8242;s most surprising revelations:
> >
> ...



Trayvon was not responsible for his death - Zimmerman was. Trayvon didn't shoot and kill himself.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

and on and on and on it goes..

Oj Simpson ANYONE?

My gawd you people act like NO ONE has ever gotten off on a murder trail..

now it's obsessing OVER THIS ONE


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I'm really starting to wonder - did juror B37 *lie* to get on the jury?
> 
> I hope someone is looking into this possibility.



Whatever the case, what an ignorant bitch she is.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 18, 2013)

Gardener said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing nice to say about eric holder.  He had no case and never did.  Now he can move on to hand wringing over how the law has to be changed.
> ...



Adding 'angrily' and 'stalking' in an attempt to cloud over the evidence that is in place.. pitiful even for you, asshole


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Good little troll still stirring the pot...now going after the people on the jury


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> and on and on and on it goes..
> 
> Oj Simpson ANYONE?
> 
> ...



Yes, OJ, Casey Anthony and this Zimmerman asshole.  The three have been compared many times and it is because all the juries got it wrong and all three are now free to kill again.

It's disgusting and hard to stop saying it.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 18, 2013)

The thing with that juror is that it's a classic case of a person who is unable to empathize with what it's like to have your kid harassed or persecuted simply because of racial profiling. 

When I go to Canada for my work, I just don't see black men in suits being pulled over and persecuted by police like I do here. Not even speeding or anything. Probably just stopped them because they can't believe a black man is actually successful. 

That juror and the others felt sorry for the weird ass stranger who follows your kid for no good reason. That's her thinking at work.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Interpol said:


> The thing with that juror is that it's a classic case of a person who is unable to empathize with what it's like to have your kid harassed or persecuted simply because of racial profiling.
> 
> When I go to Canada for my work, I just don't see black men in suits being pulled over and persecuted by police like I do here. Not even speeding or anything. Probably just stopped them because they can't believe a black man is actually successful.
> 
> That juror and the others felt sorry for the weird ass stranger who follows your kid for no good reason. That's her thinking at work.



well people are entitled to feel how they see things, but how funny according to you it is they who has the problem and NOT YOU for judging THEM because they don't see it the way YOU DO


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 18, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> When they notice and/or observe some creepy man following them?



Well for starters, that person in the hoodie, should avoid standing in a neighbor's yard and looking through the window. That's the first step to not being suspected of being a delinquent. Just a thought. But, you want to leave that part out Angela Corey style.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > and on and on and on it goes..
> ...



come on, it's not like these people you mentioned are serial frggen killers..for crying out loud with the dramatic emotions..how do some of you get through life? you're so emotionally involved in a murder trial of people YOU DON'T' even know.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2013)

Interesting that four jurors have distanced themselves from her comments. You would think they'd support her point of view, but they don't, so that makes me wonder a little...


----------



## Sallow (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm curious, what's your take on this person?



It's amazing a juror like this was picked.

Her comments were shocking.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, what's your take on this person?
> ...



They appear to have backfired. I think she made the wrong decision in going public.
No surprise she was too gutless to show her face.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

with this type of hate seen here for a juror who the hell would want to serve on jury duty..


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> with this type of hate seen here for a juror who the hell would want to serve on jury duty..



There wouldn't be any hate if this juror had kept her mouth shut and hadn't come out and said that Trayvon was responsible for his own death.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Following the video former lead investigator for the Sanford Police, Christopher Serino testimony was most enlightening:
> ...



 That wasn't compelling! As the self appointed Neighbor hood Watch dog Z likely knew there were no video cameras in that area and that,  due to the swiftness of the incident and the darkened location, any witnesses would not have video taped it either. He gambled or was coached with a brilliant response to a rehearsed question!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, Andrea Sneiderman is just a manipulative bitch.  I want to watch it because she was so expressive and combative when she was on the stand in her lover's trial.  Unfortch we will probably not be treated to another performance since this will be her trial and she probably won't take the stand.
> 
> Also, I happened to be watching the livestream when her BFF testified, basically against her by saying the friend believed Andrea was having an affair with Neuman, something Andrea has always denied despite overwhelming evidence.  During the BFF's testimony, Andrea was watching in the gallery and when she got off the stand and walked down to leave the courtroom Andrea stood up and gave her a full mouth too long Mafia kiss, right there in the aisle of the courtroom.  I nearly fell off my seat!  After that Andrea was banned from the proceedings.
> 
> ...



i know absolutely nothing about this case 

will wildabouttrial cover it 

or some other non editorialized site cover it 

is there or are there any court documents


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > with this type of hate seen here for a juror who the hell would want to serve on jury duty..
> ...



oh brother...hate on it's what some of you do best


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

leave it to the troll to keep stirring up HATE..it's all they ever do


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 18, 2013)

Juror B37 has her own opinion? WTF! Is that even allowed? Progressives aren't allowed that, why is she?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



the lead investigator didnt say caught on video camera 

he said the video was caught on martins cell phone


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Juror B37 has her own opinion? WTF! Is that even allowed? Progressives aren't allowed that, why is she?



no kidding...and these same people wonder why people are out rioting...THEY might as well have a hand in it

so tolerant aren't they?

scary


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Juror B37 has her own opinion? WTF! Is that even allowed? Progressives aren't allowed that, why is she?



Not really, she shouldn't have an opinion before she even heard the case.  She was on the jury for goodness sake.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > and on and on and on it goes..
> ...



I'll have to give you that one, he is an asshole.......a registered democrat that voted for osama twice, tutored black kids with school, defended a homeless black man against the police(the idiot he helped, came out against him in favor of the jerk MMA wannabe martin), took a black girl to prom.... the FBI has interviewed 36 people and all said that Zimmerman doesn't have a racist bone in his body, what an asshole he is. After all of the threats to he and his family from black people, you would think he would be smart enough to judge them for judging him but he is just to much of an asshole to do that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



They could be serial killers, whoda thunk they'd do it once.  One to her little baby, one to a wife who he beat up on a regular basis, one to a kid in the dark of night and the first thing they did after he gets off is give him the gun back.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Says the person who posts anonymously.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Juror B37 has her own opinion? WTF! Is that even allowed? Progressives aren't allowed that, why is she?
> ...



oh my


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



oh Sarah sarah...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



We had our greatest prosperity when the top marginal tax rate was 93%.  Under that commie Eisenhower.  

Not doing anything about Global Warming will cost us more.  We for instance spend ten times as much on air-conditioning than we did 20 years ago.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You don't automatically lose all your possessions simple because you were on trial.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

I think they are all human like the rest of you..maybe not as perfect as some of you believe YOU ARE...LOL


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 18, 2013)

sitarro said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



We know that he and his wife are liars.  Perjury about the money that was donated.  Hope she goes to jail at least.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



man, you are a vindictive little thing..DID YOU READ what sitarro posted? are you really like this in life?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm curious, what's your take on this person?



No idea. I haven't watched a minute of the Zimmerman Circus


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, what's your take on this person?
> ...



omg, SHOCKING...good gawd you too


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 18, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> no one would buy Trayvon a car



Then why didn't he just steal one???? Geesh!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > you should check out pRick Scott's FB wall.
> ...



Ha ha ha!  Can we do a rick scott thread to talk about this?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman may have kept his blows less than full-strength, knowing he had the gun.


Kidding right ? What planet are you from again(?), because it sure isn't from this one... Have you ever been in a fight ? People are killed everyday from getting into fights, even some come back after the fight, to premeditatedly after the heat of the circumstances (not enough cool down period) or from their pride being hurt beyond repair according to them, to *murder *someone after they escaped from a fight, so until you understand that the fight is only half of the usual event in which causes tempers to flare way out of control, then you cannot understand what happened in this situation. Who knows what angst was built up in Trayvon because of his troubles in life, and whether or not he was going to take that angst out on someone finally, and that Zimmerman may have felt that he was in a situation where he knew there was more to this fight than met the eye. Hey if you want to speculate to try and find answers, then so can everyone else in a take off of your speculating, but remember it's only speculation, and that doesn't cut it in a court of law.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 18, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*We had our greatest prosperity when the top marginal tax rate was 93%. Under that commie Eisenhower.*

Sadly, the prosperity had more to do with Europe and Asia still recovering from WWII and less to do with the top tax rate.  Try doubling the top rate now and see what happens.

How many were put to work by the money spent on Solyndra?
How many will be thrown out of work by higher taxes? By more idiotic regulations?

How much do you feel we need to spend to stop this awful AGW you fear?
Spell it out.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 18, 2013)

An African American is far more likely to be harmed by someone of their own race, than by a violent Racist. In fact, Whites harming Blacks is a very rare thing these days. Hordes of rabid evil KKK White Folk running around, is a myth promoted by the usual suspects. This Race-Baiting stuff really is very sad.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> An African American is far more likely to be harmed by someone of their own race, than by a violent Racist. In fact, Whites harming Blacks is a very rare thing these days. Hordes of rabid evil KKK White Folk running around, is a myth promoted by the usual suspects. This Race-Baiting stuff really is very sad.


It's actually an eye opener to many young folks who didn't think this stuff could be like this in the world in which they are creating. 

Well, SURPRISE, surprise, surprise, as spoken in the words of PFC Gomer Pile.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 18, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > An African American is far more likely to be harmed by someone of their own race, than by a violent Racist. In fact, Whites harming Blacks is a very rare thing these days. Hordes of rabid evil KKK White Folk running around, is a myth promoted by the usual suspects. This Race-Baiting stuff really is very sad.
> ...



It really is very sad. If anything, the facts show African Americans should actually fear their own race the most. Whites harming Blacks has become very rare in this country. That's the reality.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?

I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of. 

Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > This is kind of like the coffee shop or the tavern without the coffee or liquor.
> ...





SantaFeWay said:


> Well, Andrea Sneiderman is just a manipulative bitch.  I want to watch it because she was so expressive and combative when she was on the stand in her lover's trial.  Unfortch we will probably not be treated to another performance since this will be her trial and she probably won't take the stand.
> 
> Also, I happened to be watching the livestream when her BFF testified, basically against her by saying the friend believed Andrea was having an affair with Neuman, something Andrea has always denied despite overwhelming evidence.  During the BFF's testimony, Andrea was watching in the gallery and when she got off the stand and walked down to leave the courtroom Andrea stood up and gave her a full mouth too long Mafia kiss, right there in the aisle of the courtroom.  I nearly fell off my seat!  After that Andrea was banned from the proceedings.
> 
> ...



my stomping grounds. I got tired of this case pretty quickly.

After they finished the boss/lover's trial--insanity. This is anticlimactic.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



Maybe its because they put murdering thugs behind bars, and the associates of said murdering thug may be a bit peeved by it.


----------



## waltky (Jul 18, 2013)

NRA slams Holder over 'stand your ground'...

*In response to Holder, NRA says 'stand your ground' laws are a 'fundamental human right'*
_17 July`13 > The National Rifle Association has responded to Attorney General Eric Holder's "stand your ground" law criticism, calling the self-defense laws "a fundamental human right."_


> Holder devoted part of his speech at the NAACP's national convention on Tuesday to urging attendees to reconsider the laws, which remove the "duty to retreat" before using deadly force for people who are attacked in public places.  Neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman initially wasn't arrested after he shot and killed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in February 2012 because of the state's "stand your ground" statute. Zimmerman was ultimately acquitted of any crime in the shooting on Saturday, with one juror citing "stand your ground" as part of her decision to find him not guilty.  Holder said "stand your ground" laws "senselessly expand the concept of self-defense and sow dangerous conflict in our neighborhoods." He added, "There has always been a legal defense for using deadly force if&#8212;and the 'if' is important&#8212;no safe retreat is available." He urged America to "take a hard look" at the laws.
> 
> The NRA blasted the comments in a statement on Wednesday.  "The attorney general fails to understand that self-defense is not a concept, it's a fundamental human right," said Chris Cox, the NRA's legislative director. "To send a message that legitimate self-defense is to blame is unconscionable, and demonstrates once again that this administration will exploit tragedies to push their political agenda."  The NRA backs the "stand your ground" laws, which have been adopted by at least 22 states in just the past 10 years, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Holder wades deeper into Zimmerman battle, calls for review of &#8216;stand-your-ground&#8217;*
_July 16, 2013 > Attorney General Eric Holder waded deeper into the controversy over the George Zimmerman case and verdict on Tuesday, suggesting a national review of "stand-your-ground" laws during a speech before the annual NAACP convention in Orlando._


> The NAACP is at the forefront of the effort to pressure the Justice Department to bring federal civil rights charges against Zimmerman. Holder confirmed on Monday that his department is reviewing that possibility, citing his personal concerns about the case.  He went a step further on Tuesday, weighing in for the first time on controversial state-level laws on self-defense.  "Separate and apart from the case that has drawn the nation's attention, it's time to question laws that senselessly expand the concept of self-defense and sow dangerous conflict in our neighborhoods," Holder said.  The comments were a reference to so-called "stand-your-ground" laws, which in Florida and other states allow people to use deadly force if they think their life is being threatened.
> The role that law played in the Zimmerman shooting of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin is a matter of dispute.
> 
> But Holder suggested the laws encourage confrontation, saying there "has always been" a legal defense for using deadly force when retreat is not an option.   "But we must examine laws that take this further by eliminating the common sense and age-old requirement that people who feel threatened have a duty to retreat, outside their home, if they can do so safely," Holder said. "By allowing -- and perhaps encouraging -- violent situations to escalate in public, such laws undermine public safety."  He called for a "hard look" at the laws. The crowd applauded as he said "we must stand our ground."
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 18, 2013)

By deliberately increasing the danger to the Zimmermans, Holder is increasing the chance that one or more of them would have to act with deadly force.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


I believe there is truth to this, because the whites who were racist have been put in check, and not only by the federal government in everyway possible, but also by their own white family members who saw racism as a horrid and terrible thing as found in their minds once learned about it.  However blacks seem to be free to abuse blacks with impunity almost, because it didn't fit the narrative once found with the government concerning the abuses they suffered, where as a supposed superior race is found abusing a less superior race according to the proof in which created the mindset of the federal government, therefore creating the protections figuring it only as a black on white thing, and not a black on black thing that was and still is going on also, nor was it found in the protections therefore created afterwards for this specific race as pertaining to their skin color in which the government had set up for them against the whites abusing them.    The thing that I don't understand is this though (WHY?) does the black community not petition the government to protect them from all forms of abuse, even from that which comes from their own race as waged against them from within the race wildly or did the government only go as far as to protect them from the white racist only, and that was as far as the federal protections would go for them, and so there would be no more, otherwise after that they are on their own.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 18, 2013)

*Self-Defense Laws
*
*Duty To Retreat*

Under *NRS 200.120 *there is no duty for a person to retreat before using deadly force in self-defense if the all of the following conditions are met:

The person has *a right to be present at the locatio*n
The person is *not the original aggressor*
The person is n*ot engaged in conduct in furtherance of a criminal activity*.
Nevada Self-Defense Laws



> Guilty of all charges.
> 
> If Zimmerman had been living in Nevada he would have been convicted of something. Because he was the *ORIGINAL AGRESSOR a*nd he had *NO RIGHT TO BE IN THE LOCATION * of the confrontation, Trayvon was and *Nevadas Stand Your Grou*nd law would have protected Trayvon. Zimmerman was a* self appointed vigilante neighborhood Watchman illegally carrying a gun* had *no right to be present at the location* where he murdered the teenager. Also he was told by 911 *NOT to follow Trayvon.*
> Members of the jury DID consider stand your ground law when considering the case.


*Zimmerman Jury Was Misled About The Meaning of Floridas Self Defense Law*

Even the juror  who has been making the rounds to announce that *she signed a book deal *conceded that Z*immerman was wrong to get out of his vehicl*e.  Moreover, Zimmermans lawyers knew it.  Thats why they fought so hard to prevent a jury instruction on *initial aggression*. Had the jury been instructed on that part of the law, its more than a little possible that the verdict would have been less favorable to Zimmerman.
Zimmerman Jurors Was Misled About The Meaning of Florida's Self Defense Law


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

martybegan said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> ...



Thank you. 

Obviously, in this particular case no "murderous thug" was put behind bars, but I get your point about revenge. 

So, perhaps the jurors' desire to be anonymous - seeing the political power of those who are capable to harm them - is justified.

Seems like the only ones that MAY threaten the lives and livelihoods of the jurors in this particular case are those who are doing their best (worst??) to foment riots, those who can not be respectful of existing law and the justice system, those who will NEVER be happy as long as there is a single white (or "White Hispanic) person is alive.

The only ones who are peeved are the race-hustling poverty pimps, like Al Sharpton, Eric Holder, Jesse Jackson and the One who would love to have Trayvon Martin as his son.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



There are millions of nuts, clinically fucked up people, with guns in America.  That's why.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



What case? The Zimmerman trial? You didn't specify any specific trial in your opening post. Regardless of what trial it is for, does it really matter who is on the jury? What good would it do you or anyone else to know who is on it? Sure, the haters would like to know who they are so they can send hate messages, mail, stake out the person, harass them and their family members, etc. Some would go so far as to attack or kill one if the stalker is mentally ill. Now, what was your question?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?

Two morons desperate for attention, IMO.

As for B-37 I agree with Lakhota, she had an agenda going in, and that agenda had nothing to do with trying to determine the truth.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 18, 2013)

The people who don't like the outcomes of verdicts would appear at the homes of jurors, terrorize them and possibly murder them as a message to future juries not to make the "wrong" decision.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> 
> Two morons desperate for attention, IMO.
> 
> As for B-37 I agree with Lakhota, she had an agenda going in, and that agenda had nothing to do with trying to determine the truth.



no problem what you think of me, I think you are a arrogant ass who thinks your shit doesn't stink..so there...


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> ...



Based on the posts by you in various forums, you are obviously a liberal/Democrat.

So, your reference to "millions of nuts, clinically fucked up people, with guns in America" implies that those who threaten the jurors are those law-abiding citizens who believe and honor the Second Amendment.

Would they be those who live in the home town of the President and use those guns with great pleasure and abandon? Those whose spokesmen rally them to demonstrate, to dissent and heaven knows what else?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

coworkers would have opinions on any verdict--incessant inquiries would follow.

not inconceivable that someone would contact the National Enquirer--all manner of potential complications could follow.

Juror XXX---any fact about an individual's life could become headline news.

and more


----------



## williepete (Jul 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9CUNUVhzFAQ]Trayvon Martin: Pot Smoking Gives Munchies and Makes Paranoid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> 
> Two morons desperate for attention, IMO.
> 
> As for B-37 I agree with Lakhota, she had an agenda going in, and that agenda had nothing to do with trying to determine the truth.



It is a safe bet that you would sing a different tune if the verdict had been more to your liking.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

Moronic thread, stupid question. Now we know who among us wishes to target jury members.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not naming any names (FJO)


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 18, 2013)

Getting out of your car is not an act of aggression and it's quite legal.

Trayvon beating up Zimmerman was most definitely an act of aggression and quite illegal.

Get over it.

 Cripes I have to keep remembering that you're the fool that kept posting that Canada needed to pipe our oil to the Gulf of Mexico so we could ship it to China.

You're amazingly dense. so....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



I am socially liberal and fiscally rational as well as a registered Democrat.

Do you know what gun violence costs to local communities, annually?

"Between 2005 and 2009, youth gun violence cost society about $234 million in San Mateo County. And local governments spend $57,000 to $856,000 per firearm crime"

Link:     Officials Reveal High Cost of Youth Gun Violence - Government - San Mateo, CA Patch

I have no objection to those who legally own guns and honor that right; I completely reject the NRA and it's foolish policy preventing any efforts to regulate the ownership, possession or custody and control of guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



I see by this post that you hate the black race and in particular those African Americans who have a voice; inferred from this you must be a right wing Republican and a scared little bunny rabbit who covets guns.  See how that works?


----------



## Granny (Jul 18, 2013)

Being a juror is an obligation as well as a privilege.  Selecting jurors is a rather serious matter.  When I worked in law firms where we were involved in trials, jury lists were e-mailed to all employees usually giving names, ages, addresses, marital status and employment information and it was requested that anyone either knowing or having information about anyone on the list report it to the responsible attorney. If, for example, an employee is a relative or neighbor of a particular prospective juror, that juror might be eliminated as a candidate to eliminate any reason why that candidate might be influenced one way or another. A person who has an arrest record is eliminated right off the top. Then there is also the process of eliminating prospective jurors in the courtroom before trial is started. Prospective jurors can asked to be relieved from jury duty for cause - such as a scheduled major surgery and recovery time that would keep them from serving or some other reason that might raise a question about neutrality.  Usually jurors come from a wide spectrum of male/female, various areas of employment classes, financial circumstances, etc. to try to make a balanced representation on the jury.

Keeping juror identities unknown is generally used only in very high profile cases so that those jurors can have some protection for their well being and safety AND also to prevent jury tampering.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Andrea Sneiderman is just a manipulative bitch.  I want to watch it because she was so expressive and combative when she was on the stand in her lover's trial.  Unfortch we will probably not be treated to another performance since this will be her trial and she probably won't take the stand.
> ...



WAT says they will livestream IF it's available or something but it's been known for awhile that it will be livestreamed on local Atlanta stations.  Below is the link for WAT coverage of this.  So far the only document posted is her indictment.  Don't know of any others available.  

@Wavngrl (sp) may be right, that this trial could be anticlimactic.  Might be I'm one of the few people interested in it and that's because I saw her lover's trial where she testified.  

It is interesting that she now has a new boyfriend, last name Dell.  It's beginning to look like she had him all along but she led her lover Hemy Neuman (her boss and the one found guilty but mentally insane for her husband's murder) to kill her husband.  Then she testified against Neuman; he was convicted; and the death freed up about $3 million so she and Dell could ride off into the sunset together.  

Dell is the smoking gun.  The defense says Dell and Andrea met AFTER the murder but I think the prosecution has proof they were having an affair while husband Rusty was still alive.    

Here's the link to WAT:

Andrea Sneiderman: Facts | WildAboutTrial.com

Gotta get going..........


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 18, 2013)

That is not Holder's job to protect Zimmerman.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 18, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> By deliberately increasing the danger to the Zimmermans, Holder is increasing the chance that one or more of them would have to act with deadly force.



Holders's job is to INVESTIGATE civil right violations. Black Panthers had not done anything yet. IF he investigate BPs he also should investigate White Supremacist and other racist white groups.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Eric Holder is as stupid as the idiots are who put the democrats in charge.

Stand Your Ground does not apply in the Zimmermen/Martin case.

The public display of ignorance by most of the left is only surprising in that it exceeds even the level that we thought it was.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Moronic thread, stupid question. Now we know who among us wishes to target jury members.



Regardless of the outcome of any trial, any jury decision, I NEVER would think of harming a person who did their civic duty and served on a jury.

So, you may accuse me of being naive or even a moron, ignorant of the justice system but for that reason it never occurred to me that anyone could possibly think otherwise. 

If I ever targeted a juror, it would be to shake their hand and say : Well done. Their decision was based on thinking, honest deliberation, sober judgment upon knowing the facts.

Your post was not.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Moronic thread, stupid question. Now we know who among us wishes to target jury members.
> ...



Your OP was not.

My post was perfectly reasonable given the OP. You want to know why you can't seek out the jurors who put criminals behind bars. Nobody is that stupid. So I will continue to believe you want them targeted.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Your pathetic ilk never disappoint.

Your accusation of me being racist was right on queue and predictably mindless.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Rinata said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > have we all noticed how now this has turned in to a a repeal the stand your ground law???? Even though stand your ground had nothing to do with this case???? So the true agenda is shown....The KKK Democrats dont care about Trayvon they just want to use his death to get rid of a law that gives everyone more freedom.
> ...



The language stand your ground is in almost every jury instruction on self-defense including federal jury instructions on self-defense.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I will not make any attempt to change your mind, because obviously you are not willing to understand that not all people in this world are evil and bad. You don't know me, but you are able, ready and willing to write me off as a potential assassin of a juror whose verdict help to put a criminal behind bars.

Strange, because in this particular case, the jurors' verdict helped an innocent man get on with and regain his life. 

Moreover, my question (OP) was just that: A QUESTION. You accuse me of being an evil person with bad intention, but isn't reading evil intention into a QUESTION is more evil?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 18, 2013)

The video with this is very difficult to watch.


1." A video entered as evidence in the murder trial of John Henry Spooner on Tuesday appears to show the 76-year-old shooting his 13-year-old neighbor Darius Simmons dead.

2. The Milwaukee senior is charged with first-degree homicide after the alleged incident in May last year. Jurors saw the video (below), taken from Spooner's own surveillance camera, ... the man in the video waves the gun around before he shoots Simmons in the chest. Simmons manages to flee outside the scope of the camera before dying."
John Henry Spooner Shooting VIDEO: Evidence Shows Darius Simmons Killed (GRAPHIC)




3. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OBKogMxbRAU]Video shows John Spooner shooting Darius Simmons - YouTube[/ame]




4. "(CBS/AP) MILWAUKEE- John Henry Spooner, a 76-year-old Milwaukee man, was found guilty Wednesday of fatally shooting his 13-year-old neighbor whom he suspected had broken into his home and stolen weapons. The trial now shifts into a second phase in which the defense will try to prove the defendant was mentally ill at the time of the shooting."

5.The surveillance video provides a clear view of what happened. Spooner emerges from his house and confronts the teen, who is retrieving his family's garbage cart from the street. Spooner points a gun at Darius, who quickly moves back a few steps. Spooner

then talks to Darius' mother, who's standing on her porch out of view of the camera, and Spooner briefly points the gun in her direction. Moments later, Spooner points the gun back at the boy standing a couple of feet in front of him. He fires, hitting Darius in the chest."
Darius Simmons Murder: John Henry Spooner, Wis. man, 76, guilty in fatal shooting of 13-year-old teen neighbor - Crimesider - CBS News





What would the reasoning if this case fails to take on the monumental societal impact of the Zimmerman case?


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 18, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> The ridiculous Trayvon Martin case
> 
> Its a failure of US judicial system. It failed to help the weak side people.
> 
> ...



That reflects a complete ignorance of the criminal judicial process. We do NOT, in America, convict someone of a crime, simply to send a message, We do NOT, in America, convict someone of a crime, simply because of the ethnicity of himself, or the victim. We do NOT, in America, convict someone, of a crime, simply for the sake of anyone's idea of social justice. We do NOT, in America, convict someone of a crime,  simply because we want to prevent a riot. We do NOT in America, convict someone of a crime, simply because we do not agree with what he did. Here, we convict someone of a crime, ONLY when the evidence proves that, beyond a reasonable doubt, he committed that crime; and anytime we do otherwise, for whatever reason, we make a mockery of the judicial process as defined by our constitution. You want social justice? You want to help the underdog? You want to send a message? Well, there's an electoral, legislative, and CIVIL judicial process, for that. USE IT.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

maybe there is something interesting in this case.

Depends on what else was going on at the time--the original shooting seemed to occur in late fall?  I just don't remember.

At any rate--not much news on the case for a long time, then the next thing I knew--there was a trial and discussion about insanity of the boss/lover. I recall thinking--Yes, I believe he is insane--some form of mental illness --schizophrenia?

Then time went by and Andrea was arrested. Her children were living with the paternal grandparents--there were trials/motions on custody.

This case has all that is needed to make a Lifetime movie. 

Should you choose to visit Atlanta--neighboring Decatur, where the courthouse is located is  a good place to visit. Lots of restaurants and entertainment spots conveniently located near the square.  Actually, if you 'don't mind Liberals'--Decatur is one of the better places to live. They managed to come a long way--at one point in time 'very racist'. Discrimination--they did. Very WASP--very different now.

~~~
It is sometimes difficult to choose among the assorted crimes being committed here.

--CEO recently indicted--school board replaced--the surrounding counties --plenty going on

this caught my eye--
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/4-gang-members-convicted-of-federal-murder-rackete/nYsLQ/

graffiti can be spotted 'here and there'--the predominantly Hispanic/Asian area--plenty goes on.

how we managed to transition--I can't say. The schools--lots of focus on the schools--down to a 'handful' that are meeting standards. And many that need to be closed. Proposals for cities--that is news these days.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

I base my impression of you on your comments here. You state we should be able to target jurors...for the purpose of *congratulating* them. Yet you seem incapable of understanding that anonymity protects them from those who would do them harm.

Or bribe them.

Either way, you're dismissed as a simpleton.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > The Stand Your Ground law that gained notoriety in the wake of Trayvon Martins shooting became central to the case again last week, when written instructions advised the jury that found shooter George Zimmerman not guilty to take the laws central provision into account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The words "stand your ground" are in the jury instructions for self-defense in all 50 states and federal jury instructions for self-defense. It means that if you are legally where you are suppose to be that you don't have to try and get away before using force. GZ screamed for help for 45 seconds and tried to squirm from underneath TM. He actually went above and beyond even the federal statute of self-defense. People are grasping at straws to have something to take away since they couldn't get GZ.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

The liberal networks are killing me with their bias for anything that keeps America stirred up into a frenzy. and just so they can use anything and everything as an issue to further their huge agenda being sought after in it all.   I mean it's like there is a certain set of groups who are united now against another set of groups, and so may the best groups finally win, because it has absolutely no more to do with unity in America at all than these groups just fighting one another.

The move by the Rolling Stone magazine was yet another move by the liberal left to stick it to the groups in which they are hating on these days (In this case it went against the majority of Americans), and they think they are so smart that when the blow back comes, well they will just bring out yet another liberal excuse where all will just be forgotten about instantly. I tell you this, that it is all coupled with the larger agenda in which these institutions are being run by, and by their power brokers for which are using such shock and awe tactics in order to make change with or to edge on the anti-American crowds with. They do this in order to attack America and Americans either non-violently in the case of this cover or in some cases indirectly in hopes that some will violently act as would be administered by some who may take matters further on their own, and against those for whom they have been led to hate in America.

The libs seemingly have united completely with anti-American groups in some hope that these groups will win the whole show someday, and that they will also be in power with them to run America the way they see fit within this power sharing ideal in which they look forward to in the near future, but won't they get a surprise when who ever was using who finally comes out, and one or two groups finally turn and decide that they don't need the other groups anymore who had helped them, just like a bank heist where when it comes time to split the booty, a few of the felons decide they want it all for their own, and therefore shoot the ones they used to get the job done. Off topic a bit, but does it all line up with the over all when think about it in the over all? Um isn't this what happened in Egypt, where as the groups were together on the electing of that President, until he got in there and decided that he would only cater to the ones whom he was with all along, and to discard whom it was that he used just to get the power ? Now he is ousted, and the nation is happy for this, because they knew that they had been duped by allowing this brotherhood President to trick them in this way. Where else have we seen this take place or has taken place in the world ?


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jul 18, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> The ridiculous Trayvon Martin case
> 
> Its a failure of US judicial system. It failed to help the weak side people.
> 
> ...



What in the HELL is this?  We're now going to prosecute someone because we think it's in the vein of "social justice?"  Does everyone understand how incredibly DANGEROUS this sort of thinking is?  How against the rule of law this sort of low information knee-jerk reactionary spewing is?

Because we don't like you, your speech, your politics, the color of your skin, what you think, what you do, we are now going to prosecute you (with a guaranteed outcome of this prosecution) with what ever we feel is proper at the time, all in the name of 'social justice?'

My GOD people, surely this is the rambling of a misinformed, uneducated individual who has NO KNOWLEDGE of what happens in fifty SHITHOLE countries in Africa and the Middle East where people are rounded up, stood against a wall and summarily executed WITHOUT the benefit of a trial.  Or those who are taken in the middle of the night by the 'religious police' for thinking that a certain tribe of people deserve the same rights as everyone else in the country?

This kind of crap scares me.  The fact that people actually espouse this kind of drivel scares me...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Sorry, did you find out who the racist was who posted this under your name:

"The only ones who are peeved are the race-hustling poverty pimps, like Al Sharpton, Eric Holder, Jesse Jackson and the One who would love to have Trayvon Martin as his son."

Shame on them, you have a right to be outraged



Sarcasm alert.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Let me tell you something straight up: I do NOT think you are and idiot, since I don't know you, just because you accuse me being a racist, in spite the fact that you don't know me.

Now that we are on equal footing, tell me why - if I am supposed to hate African Americans - do I have a great admiration for Justice Clarence Thomas, author Thomas Sowell, actor Bill Cosby and Morgan Freeman, former Congressmen J.C. Watts and Alan West, columnists Walter Williams, Juan Williams and Armstrong Williams, singers Ella Fitzgerald, Della Reese and Stevie Wonder, musicians Lois Armstrong and Duke Ellington, just to name a few black idols of mine, some of whom happen to be politically opposed to my way of thinking.

And tell me, why if I am such a racist and hater of African Americans, did I spend so much time doing volunteer work from 1993 till 2004 in Homestead, Gould, Naranja and Overtown with Habitat for Humanity. 

Your accusation of me being racist is every bit as mindless and hollow as koshergirl's (not that I would mention any names) accusing me of targeting jurors for assassination.

Maybe you two should get together.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> ...



It doesn't, if it did I'd have the courtesy to use air freshener.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



In the Zimmerman case the opposite is true, and due to the national nature of the case you could have completely unrelated people gunning for jurors.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

eots said:


> and remember to never walk with any kind of object or food item in your hand ..it just makes people think you have a gun ,drugs or stolen goods...and for god sake don't put your hands in your pockets always keep them in plain veiw



oh for gods sakes is right...good gawd you people are hysterical stupid over this case
the stupid hoodie is now some symbol, ask people who have been ROBBED by all these saints in hoodies what THEY SHOULD of done different.. how about the pants worn down to the knees with the undies showing...what should they do?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



well dear, there are times we could use some here after one your post...hehehe


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I base my impression of you on your comments here. You state we should be able to target jurors...for the purpose of *congratulating* them. Yet you seem incapable of understanding that anonymity protects them from those who would do them harm.
> 
> Or bribe them.
> 
> Either way, you're dismissed as a simpleton.



I don't know about you, but I never approached a person that distinguished themselves with any intention but congratulations. If you think that I would approach a juror with killing in my mind, it speaks about YOUR intentions to them harm.

Only a true simpleton would think about bribing a juror after the juror has rendered a verdict.  And of course, only a simpleton would thank a post that she negged with considerable prejudice.

I am not dismissing you as a simpleton or otherwise, because your ilk always must hav the last word, so have at it!


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> 
> Two morons desperate for attention, IMO.
> 
> As for B-37 I agree with Lakhota, she had an agenda going in, and that agenda had nothing to do with trying to determine the truth.



Stephie does just jump into threads "head first" w/o regard to her *cough* "knowledge"  on the topic.  I'm beginning to wonder if she's a bot or a 14 yr old.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> ...



I think not.  Whenever a juror brings attention upon themselves I would be suspicious of the motives.  The fact that four members of the jury have distanced themselves from her speaks volumes.  Note I have not and will not comment on any of the other jurors who have not sought profit or other benefits from doing their civic duty.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I call that "doing a DeMint (R-SC)"  Quit the senate and went directly to a rw think tank. I use the last term loosely.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Good for you (did your sister marry one?).  If what you posted is true, why call four black men who are accomplished in their careers, "Pimps"?

Of course I modified my comments with my final sentence, "See how that works".  Did my intent in posting that last sentence go over your head?  If so I'll be happy to explain, but to me it's self evident.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 18, 2013)

7 Mind Blowing Moments From Zimmerman Juror B37's First Interview | ThinkProgress



> 1. Martin was responsible for his own death.
> 
> JUROR: It was just hard, thinking that somebody lost their life, and there&#8217;s nothing else that could be done about it. I mean, it&#8217;s what happened. It&#8217;s sad. It&#8217;s a tragedy this happened, but it happened. And I think both were responsible for the situation they had gotten themselves into. I think both of them could have walked away. It just didn&#8217;t happen.
> 
> ...




I find nothing shocking about any of these comments. She followed the jury instructions and the evidence provided. I dont see any agenda or racist "tones" displayed in her commentary. I do think that people with agendas regarding race baiting like to throw anything they can at the wall and hope something sticks.

As for the other jurors distancing themselves, I would too. People are receiving death threats from the mob of hate that desperately wants this to be racially charged.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Next year we have to do the Canadian cannibal trial.

THERE's some drama right there.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I base my impression of you on your comments here. You state we should be able to target jurors...for the purpose of *congratulating* them. Yet you seem incapable of understanding that anonymity protects them from those who would do them harm.
> ...



My *ilk* lol.

I'm sorry you don't understand the language or the rule of the law. I'm sure it makes things difficult for you.

I did not say you were interested in killing anyone and I certainly never said you wanted to target anyone for assassination, you nitwit. I said the anonymity of jurors is maintained for their safety and the integrity of the trial.  You did not say that you were only talking about post-trial jury anonymity, and prevention of jury tampering is one of the primary reasons jurors are sequestered, and their identities protected. The other primary reason is to protect their lives, and their families.

It isn't rocket science.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



My sister lives in a country where there are very few people who obviously could not be described the assinine hyphenated term, "African-American" for the self-evident reason that they don't live in America, so she did NOT marry one. I, myself, almost did, but we broke up for no more reason than I broke up with other girls in my life.

Here is the definition of the word "pimp": "a prostitute's agent, living off the proceeds of the prostitute's activity".

Well, that tells me that if there were no prostitutes, there would not be pimps.

So, logically, if there was no racial tension, racial hatred, racial dissention, there would be no need for pimps like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson. They could go back to do something that they neglected to do, in spite of their being "Reverends": Perform a religious service.

See, how that works?? Well, it will probably go over your head.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

Neither the prosecution n'or any of you have enough evidence to convict George Zimmerman of Murder *beyond a reasonable doubt*.

Just because you feel it went down a certain way, or it's what your gut tells you or whatever else - the evidence you have to work with still *allows for the possibility *that George felt he was in imminent danger of dying. Simply the *allowance* of that POSSIBILITY, means there is a _DOUBT_ of guilt, that exists, based on the evidence. There is also *NO* sufficient evidence of _who approached who_, physically, first. If you think that there is, you need to learn what evidence means. Since the 9/11 call does not lead up to the encounter, all you have is speculation & George's word. You can't use speculation in Court to put a man away for life, and you don't even need George's word after that. 

Onto the race discussion - it is beyond ridiculous. I do my great fair share of beating down racism where I see it, but this time - you know, it's really hard to watch such dishonesty. Race is not even involved in this case, yet here we are having a nation-wide discussion about it based on pure conjecture. It's really disgusting, to me. 

You may speculate that George thought Trayvon was suspicious because of his color, but you don't have any convincing evidence of that unless you're kidding yourself. There was a proven rash of burglaries in the neighborhood, and a kid was cutting through people's side yards. That's not suspicious enough for a neighborhood watchman to place a call? Gated communities are for folks who are very serious about theirs and their family's safety. I'd call his suspicion - based on the burglaries - warranted, even though hindsight would have been 20/20. But to make the stretch to say it was "because he was black," is based on...............nothing. George's life shows that he was not a racist. If you don't know what I mean, you haven't really looked into it before forming your opinion. More disgust.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard. 

I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature. 

I think he truly thought Trayvon was acting funny. 

I think Trayvon became interested as well, as George would seem to him, to be acting funny. 

I think that Trayvon stuck around the in-between of those two rows of houses. 

I think George approached him and they had a few words, perhaps an argument. 

I think George might have showed his waistband. 

I think Trayvon got testy, and punched George in his face. As George then began to try to unholster, Trayvon took him down. George didn't have both hands free to stop the takedown, as he'd be well equipped to do with 18mos of mma training. Trayvon was then on top trying to get control of George from getting to his gun. George was solely focused on getting to his gun, which is why Trayvon had no marks on him. 

I think that Trayvon was the one yelling for help, as he tried to control George from getting to his gun. 

The rest is history.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 18, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## whitehall (Jul 18, 2013)

The prosecution was motivated by anger and political expediency rather than justice. There was no Grand Jury as is usual in a major felony case and it is alleged that the prosecution illegally withheld information critical to the defense. There was no way that the prosecution could ever prove that Zimmerman intentionally killed Martin so the murder 2nd charge was way out of bounds. The prosecution actually admitted that murder 2nd was unwarranted when they tried to reduce the charge at the end of the trial. Instead of a congressional investigation aimed at Zimmerman they should investigate the conduct of the prosecution.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Next year we have to do the Canadian cannibal trial.
> 
> THERE's some drama right there.



I will practice my Canadian--around the 4th of July when people were making the red, white and blue cakes--someone made one with a maple leaf in the center. That was something. 

'tasty court water'--still loling about that. Moments I will never forget.

O'Mara wins for style--no doubt about that. He had a light suit last night, the perfect shirt and a paisley tie.  

The fashion of the participants and commentators. I don't care for 'Sunny', CNN analyst--cannot fault her wardrobe. A particularly nice necklace last night--turquoise stones, pendants. 

What are you wearing--always important. Greta seems 'not to care' that much. Certain I saw some of the same outfits she wore during the Natalee Holloway case. Pretty much the same hair style. Thick hair--I envy her.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow.....Ann Coulter hits it out of the park again!

She summarizes, coalesces, concentrates....and says what many are thinking!





1. "TO AVOID LOOKING LIKE A CRIMINAL, DONT COMMIT A CRIME

2. Black liberals keep* bemoaning the danger to their own teenage sons *after the "not guilty" verdict in George Zimmerman's murder trial. To avoid what happened to Trayvon Martin, their boys need only follow this advice: 
*Don't walk up to a stranger and punch him, ground-and-pound him, MMA-style, and repeatedly smash his head against the pavement.*

3. .... *the evidence overwhelmingly showed that *Trayvon committed the first (and only) crime that night by assaulting Zimmerman. Instead, the race agitators are sticking with the original story peddled by the media, ... that Zimmerman had stalked a young black child and shot him dead just for being black and wearing a hoodie. 




4. Dozens of these hair-on-fire racism stories are retold in my book, Mugged: Racial Demagoguery from the Seventies to Obama.....Whenever* a much-celebrated claim of racism turned out to be false *-- ....There would never be a clippable story admitting that the media's harrumphing had been in error:
 Attention, readers! That story we've been howling about for several months turned out to be a complete fraud.

5. A little time would pass, and then we'd get an all-new, excited "America is still racist" media campaign. 





6. The case most like George Zimmerman's is the* Edmund Perry case. In 1985, *Perry, a black teenager from Harlem who had just graduated from Phillips Exeter Academy, mugged a guy who turned out to be an undercover cop. He got shot and a few hours later was dead. 

a. ....the media rushed out with a story about Officer Lee Van Houten being a trigger-happy, racist cop. When *that turned out to be false,* The New York Times ....We had such high hopes for that one. Damn! 


b. An article in The Village Voice explained: "[L]ike so many other victims in this city," Perry was "just too black for his own good." 

7. Luckily for the policeman, Perry had mugged him in a well-lit hospital parking lot. *Twenty-three witnesses backed the officer's story* in testimony to the grand jury.

8. As I wrote in "Mugged": "God help Officer Van Houten if he had been mugged someplace other than a hospital parking lot with plenty of witnesses." Such as, for example, a dark pathway in The Retreat at Twin Lakes. There weren't 23 witnesses backing Zimmerman's story, only about a half-dozen. But, as with Van Houten, the evidence overwhelmingly corroborated Zimmerman's story. 





9.  When the facts were unknown, the cop was a racist. When it turned out Perry had mugged the cop, it was no one's fault, but a problem of "violence," "confusion" and "two worlds" colliding. ....

10. Van Houten said he was *jumped, knocked to the ground, punched and kicked *by Edmund Perry. Grand jury witnesses backed his story. Isn't it possible that Van Houten saw Perry as a threat for reasons other than "just because he is black"? "
Ann Coulter - July 17, 2013 - TO AVOID LOOKING LIKE A CRIMINAL, DONT COMMIT A CRIME


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The prosecution was motivated by anger and political expediency rather than justice. There was no Grand Jury as is usual in a major felony case and it is alleged that the prosecution illegally withheld information critical to the defense. There was no way that the prosecution could ever prove that Zimmerman intentionally killed Martin so the murder 2nd charge was way out of bounds. The prosecution actually admitted that murder 2nd was unwarranted when they tried to reduce the charge at the end of the trial. Instead of a congressional investigation aimed at Zimmerman they should investigate the conduct of the prosecution.



It is standard practice to introduce lesser before jury instruction. It's not an admittance of anything, it's the standard. 

Other than that, yea they didn't have a case this was a completely ridiculous trial. I work from home and had the thing running the entire time. Their case was almost PURELY conjecture.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

Can someone 'just say'?

Is there any credibility to the idea that floats about--GZ somehow attacked TM first?

I cannot picture this. Hardly astute enough.

In fact I am only now somewhat clearer about--TM was at his father's fiancee's condo and went back to the T. Was GZ walking back to his truck?

Still don't know. Will never know.

Those that believe he lied--just lay it out. 

Until then--no more to be said.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

Pimps create prostitutes. That's where their money comes from. If willing prostitutes can't be found, then they use unwilling ones.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> Can someone 'just say'?
> 
> Is there any credibility to the idea that floats about--GZ somehow attacked TM first?
> 
> ...



yepp


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Glad to see that your unforgiving, judgmental and mistaken opinion that I wanted to kill jurors is softening.

If you had really looked at the OP you would have seen the QUESTIONS.

Now, that you are on your way to redemption, there just a few more steps:

1. Refrain from name-calling. It only diminishes you.
2. In the future, read an OP prior to responding.
3. Answer a question with an ANSWER.

Seeing your deafening silence I would like to add another point that would make you a genuine debater:

4. Abandon your paranoia and be willing to receive personal messages which would reply to your negging a post or an OP by someone you disagree with.

Definition of the word "SPINE": First, koshergirl must show she has one.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



Jurors are not public officials and in high profile cases it opens them up to all sorts of scrutiny. It would also be another reason not to serve on a jury.

I've sat on a jury..and while it was a great experience..it's not something I initially wanted to do.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Crap!

ALL the people who were supposed to KNOW, distanced themselves from Galileo, who had the courage to say that the Earth is not the center of the Universe. All the people who were supposed to KNOW, said that nothing heavier than air could ever fly. All the people who were supposed to be for civil rights opposed Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. 

The fact that she had to back off speaks volumes of those who had the intention of besmirch her.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> ...



Thanks for your HONEST answer and opinion.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

eots said:


> > So What Should A Young Black Male/Female In A Hoodie Or Not Do?
> 
> 
> 
> they should not do much of anything in a hoodie...but I would most caution  against door to door sales,jogging,driving, walking and sitting...oh ya and never wear it in your own home.. someone looking through the window might think you broke in



Wearing a hoodie isn't what got Trayvon Martin shot that night.  Wearing the hoodie and appearing to look in people's windows is only what led to the Police being called.  Trayvon Martin was shot because he attacked someone.  You want to "caution" young black males/females on something?  Caution them that resorting to physical violence when it isn't called for can lead to tragic consequences.  If Trayvon had simply waited another few minutes this entire situation would have been straightened out.  George Zimmerman would have known who Trayvon Martin was...he would have known who George Zimmerman was.  Trayvon would have continued back to the condo...George would have continued on to go shopping.  Someone was killed that night because they thought being followed at a distance by someone was reason enough to attack that person and give them a beating.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 18, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> .
> If Zimmerman had been living in Nevada...


He wasn't.
/thread


----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

All the speculation in the world don't me nothing. 

Correct way to view trial: TM punched GZ in the nose ( assault = criminal offence ). TM forced GZ to the ground, and started to bang his head on the sidewalk ( life threatening ) GZ shot TM in self defence. GZ found not guilty. Case closed.

I don't remember any black or liberal cocern when OJ was found not guilty in a particularly brutal premeditated double homicide?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

This notion that it was Stand Your Ground law that led to Trayvon Martin's death is absurd.  That teenager is dead today because he *chose* to start a fight with someone and that someone had a gun.  You don't start fights with strangers out on the street.  You call the Police from the cell phone that EVERYONE carries with them 24/7 these days and report the problem.


----------



## waltky (Jul 18, 2013)

Granny says, "Dat's right - lissen up ya lil' punk hoodies...

*CDC Study: Use of Firearms For Self-Defense is Important Crime Deterrent*
_July 17, 2013 - Self-defense can be an important crime deterrent,says a new report by the Centers for Disease Control (CDC). The $10 million study was commissioned by President Barack Obama as part of 23 executive orders he signed in January._


> Studies that directly assessed the effect of actual defensive uses of guns (i.e., incidents in which a gun was used by the crime victim in the sense of attacking or threatening an offender) have found consistently lower injury rates among gun-using crime victims compared with victims who used other self-protective strategies, the CDC study, entitled Priorities For Research to Reduce the Threat of Firearm-Related Violence, states.  The report, which notes that  violent crimes, including homicides specifically, have declined in the past five years, also pointed out that some firearm violence results in death, but most does not. In fact, the CDC report said, most incidents involving the discharge of firearms do not result in a fatality.  In 2010, incidents in the U.S. involving firearms injured or killed more than 105,000 Americans, of which there were twice as many nonfatal firearm-related injuries (73,505) than deaths.
> 
> The White House unveiled a plan in January that included orders to the CDC to conduct research on the causes and prevention of gun violence. According to the White House report, Research on gun violence is not advocacy; it is critical public health research that gives all Americans information they need.  The Institute of Medicine and the National Research Council released the results of their research through the CDC last month. Researchers compiled data from previous studies in order to guide future research on gun violence, noting that almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year.  Most felons report obtaining the majority of their firearms from informal sources, adds the report, while stolen guns account for only a small percentage of guns used by convicted criminals.
> 
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

katsung47 said:


> The ridiculous Trayvon Martin case
> 
> It&#8217;s a failure of US judicial system. It failed to help the weak side people.
> 
> ...



Gotta love how you people who have no knowledge of the law or of the facts in the case and come here to make a public spectacle of your ignorance.

Justice WAS served when GZ was acquitted of any wrong doing. Just because you, in your abject ignorance, don't agree with it changes nothing.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Next year we have to do the Canadian cannibal trial.
> ...



We'll get Rat on the Canadian thing and the cannibal graphics.

EW!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature.
> 
> ...



No, this is how it happened.
George saw Trayvon and wanted him to settle an argument George was having with his wife's best friend, who is black. George asked Trayvon whether he didnt think West Coast rap and the Notorious BIG was superior to East Coast rap.  Trayvon was a devotee of East Coast rap and their disagreement became violent and Trayvon punched George, who was reaching for his iPod to demonstrate his taste in music.

That's at least as verifiable as anything you wrote.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Plea schmea.  He needs DP in a bad way.

Holy crap they added 648 more charges bringing the charge total to 977

two counts of aggravated murder under a fetal homicide law over allegations he forced Knight to miscarry, could potentially carry a death sentence if prosecutors choose to pursue it.

Ariel Castro pleaded not guilty on Wednesday to charges that he kidnapped three women and raped them for more than a decade before they escaped earlier this year. His attorneys hope to settle the case with a plea agreement, but if not the case will go to trial beginning in early August. 

Cleveland kidnapping case: Castro attorneys seek plea bargain - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 18, 2013)

Duped said:


> All the speculation in the world don't me nothing.
> 
> Correct way to view trial: TM punched GZ in the nose ( assault = criminal offence ). TM forced GZ to the ground, and started to bang his head on the sidewalk ( life threatening ) GZ shot TM in self defence. GZ found not guilty. Case closed.
> 
> I don't remember any black or liberal cocern when OJ was found not guilty in a particularly brutal premeditated double homicide?



You don't remember all those White people rioting after that verdict?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

Give me a quick synopsis of the cannibal trial.  Drawing a blank.

I'll google it......


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

Negged tbh


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Give me a quick synopsis of the cannibal trial.  Drawing a blank.



The one I posted above may start in August if prosecution goes for dp - that's the monster that had the girls kidnapped in OH for years.

The cannibal I think is sometime in 2014

Careful, this is hideous.  Makes JoJo look like a saint.  Ok.  I take that back.



The killer captured the whole sick scene on video, and that wound up on a website on May 26 called bestgore.com, which purports to be &#8220;dedicated to ensuring the general public is aware of the reality of the world out there so everyone can make educated decisions that affect their well being and the well being of their families,&#8221; but is clearly a forum for the kind of peeping toms who get off on watching people do awful shit to each other. The video&#8217;s title: &#8220;1 Lunatic 1 Ice Pick.&#8221;



Police only found out about this grisly killing when Jun&#8217;s body parts started showing up at the offices of Canada&#8217;s major political parties. A severed foot arrived at the headquarters of the country&#8217;s Conservative Party in Ottawa Tuesday morning; postal workers intercepted a severed hand at the Ottawa Postal Terminal later that day, en route to the offices of the Liberal Party; and a janitor found the torso in a Montreal garbage dump near Magnotta&#8217;s apartment. Perhaps the killer had run out of stamps, by that point.

Canada?s 'Cannibal Killer:' Early Reports Warned About Luka Magnotta - The Daily Beast


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature.
> 
> ...



You forgot about George having his head repeatedly smashed into the pavement.  But don't let that deter you from your delusion.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Roudy said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the Zimmerman case devided so sharply along partisan lines? With only a very few exceptions the lefties here believe GZ is guilty and the conservatives wait until the trial is over. I couldn't understand why, since GZ isn't white, the lefties were so ready to string him up.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a quick synopsis of the cannibal trial.  Drawing a blank.
> ...



Ok...reading...sounds ICK already.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

to try to analyze from audio tapes if the punch sounded like it went from left to right or right to left.

more witnesses thought right to left, iirc. why/how they thought this?

listening to the tapes of the Lauer 911 call--screams for help--I still can't say.

Angela Corey is convinced that since they stopped after the gunshot --it was Trayvon. Could just as easily been GZ. no further help needed.

I wouldn't want to be the guy who shot the teenagers over loud music--first degree murder charges for him and his reputation is checkered or worse--Angela Corey and one of her teams is handling that.  Unless they can have it moved or something--I'd say he will be found guilty. 

The moral --for me--be on my way. 

Football season around here--lots of cars playing loud music. Almost every day--waiting in traffic--cars playing loud music. If I am not in the mood --I roll my windows up, hope the light changes. lol--Difficult to intimidate others with 'The River'--oldies station.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I did not post the paragraph above of what the video was.  Brace yourself.

So you think they'll be showing that in court?


----------



## konradv (Jul 18, 2013)

Duped said:


> All the speculation in the world don't me nothing.
> 
> Correct way to view trial: TM punched GZ in the nose ( assault = criminal offence ). TM forced GZ to the ground, and started to bang his head on the sidewalk ( life threatening ) GZ shot TM in self defence. GZ found not guilty.



I don't recall a trial where any of that was proven.  Can you give us a link?  You can't give GZ the benefit of the doubt and then claim with certainty that the other stuff happened either.  The best you can say is "we'll never know" or you're committing the same sort of speculation as the other side.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> Neither the prosecution n'or any of you have enough evidence to convict George Zimmerman of Murder *beyond a reasonable doubt*.
> 
> Just because you feel it went down a certain way, or it's what your gut tells you or whatever else - the evidence you have to work with still *allows for the possibility *that George felt he was in imminent danger of dying. Simply the *allowance* of that POSSIBILITY, means there is a _DOUBT_ of guilt, that exists, based on the evidence. There is also *NO* sufficient evidence of _who approached who_, physically, first. If you think that there is, you need to learn what evidence means. Since the 9/11 call does not lead up to the encounter, all you have is speculation & George's word. You can't use speculation in Court to put a man away for life, and you don't even need George's word after that.
> 
> ...



Too bad I can't give you double rep.


----------



## FJO (Jul 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> ...



I admit, I never was a juror, but I wasted several days of my time and the time of the company I worked for, form while sitting there, waiting to be rejected.

As soon as a juror is selected, he/she is a public figure, just as the judge, the lawyers for the prosecution and the defense are. If that is intolerable, let all the trials be totally behind closed doors. Let there be no freedom of reporting. 

After all, if jurors can be stalked, so can lawyers and judges.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature.
> 
> ...



Well then I would have had to neg rep you for this complete fantasy.

(But I never ever neg rep)


----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

I was in the Marine Corps with seventeen year old MEN!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Um yeah,  the video is here, but I can't do it.   I still have a hard time with the 2hole photo that should never have been seen.

Someone else do it.

1 Lunatic 1 Ice Pick Video | Best Gore


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> ...



But I do.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Little known fact:

When the Sanford Police came to investigate the incident originally, one of the officers lied to Zimmerman to see his reaction. He said: "You know we have the whole thing on a security video, so we know if you are lying." Zimmerman's response was relief, he stated;"Thank God!"

Zimmerman was telling the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > All the speculation in the world don't me nothing.
> ...



   Evidence suggests thats exactly how it went down.


----------



## konradv (Jul 18, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Evidence suggested a lot of things.  Who was told to stop following TM?  Who was armed with a gun?  The bottom line is, like GZ's guilt, none of the stuff you're claiming was proven either.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



That's incorrect.

Jurors are private citizens. I agree with the juror system, by the way, and think that all citizens have an obligation to perform services that enable the justice system we are privileged to have.

Making it more difficult to be a juror, would hurt that.

Unless we want to change our jurors into professionals, they should remain anonymous.


----------



## itfitzme (Jul 18, 2013)

All to often, shit happens.   Stand your ground, at least to the extent it is now, seems to leave open to much potential for shit to happen.  Trevon shouldn't have been there, but that's what people often do, take shortcuts. Zimmerman shouldn't have been that close to him... just observe and report, but all to often, that's what people do.

We have a legal system and, for better or worse, we accept what produces and move on.  If we think it can be improved, we improve it.  I wasn't on the jury, the jury members were on the jury. My opinion is just another opinion, their opinion is the verdict. So their decision is the final word.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

I prefaced my theory with the fact that i dont think there was enough evidence to support it in a court of law, and still caught flack. The people who are emotional about this should just sit down. I understand George miht be telling the COMPLETE truth. The only doubt in my mind is that its too convenient that he was heading Trayvons way simply for an address, and also rather weird that Trayvon saw the gun from the position George said he was in, and lastly weird that he didnt fight back with his fists. It also doesnt make sense to just out of the blue start swinging one someone like he said Trayvon did.... But again, i think the verdict was the correct and fair one.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



Really? Do you REALLY need this explained to you? If you do, do you REALLY want the public to know you don't know the answer??


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> This notion that it was Stand Your Ground law that led to Trayvon Martin's death is absurd.  That teenager is dead today because he *chose* to start a fight with someone and that someone had a gun.  You don't start fights with strangers out on the street.  You call the Police from the cell phone that EVERYONE carries with them 24/7 these days and report the problem.


Yes, if I would have gotten away from the creepy azz cracka (Trayvon's words according to his gal friend), I would have certainly not have went back to ask him anything, but rather I would have been adamant to turn his cracka azz into the law as quickly as possible, and to do it from a safe place. You are right (especially these days), that you don't confront people out in the dark on a stormy night not knowing who they are or if they are carrying or not,  not unless maybe you are carrying also, so if you get somewhere safe, then you do the right thing afterwards if did not know who this person was, and worse that he was creepy on top of all that.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You carefully ignore how many lives have been saved and how much property was not lost because of guns.

Typical short-sighted liberal.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



"Race" the argument of choice for the lazy mind.


----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


The jury has summarily ruled. They don't need to explain to anyone why, or how they reached it. You need to accept it. I hated the verdict in the OJ double murder case, but I had to accept it. GZ can not be tried again for the same charge. 

All of you who support TM now; hold contempt for Justice. GZ is NOT GUILTY!

All the inscrutable particulars are criminally moot.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

Yuck.  Yet another psycho sicko.  

Trial set for September 2014 in Canada.  I doubt we'll get it here, right?  What possesses these murderers to slice and dice up their victims, then mail various body parts all over town?  Fascinating, those dismemberers.  

That article mentions a term DDE has used..."one off"...since she's into criminal profiling you know.  LOL  It's a term referring to those psychos who are so far off they are basically unprofilable.  There's no predicting patterns when it comes to heinous acts like dismemberment, cannibalism, etc. since they are, thankfully, fairly rare.  Glad he made a video and they caught him!

PS  Why don't these sickos leave the animals alone?  Hate that more than I can say.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Evidence suggested that GZ was defending himself. GZ was "told" to do anything. There's a difference between an order and a suggestion. I would advise you to read a dictionary in the future.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Um yeah,  the video is here, but I can't do it.   I still have a hard time with the 2hole photo that should never have been seen.
> 
> Someone else do it.
> 
> 1 Lunatic 1 Ice Pick Video | Best Gore



Oh no way!!!


----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2013)

[You racists go stick this up your craw!] 

The leftist media does their best to demonize this young man and make him out to be a racist. The following story shows the truth. Here's an excerpt:

*"In the Zimmerman household, relatives, friends, neighbors and classmates were certainly a diverse, wholly accepted mix." He describes his son's prom date as "a lovely young lady ... They were an attractive couple. No one ever even considered the fact that George was Hispanic and the young lady happened to be black." *

Read more @ The Truth About George Zimmerman - Atlas Shrugs


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Um yeah,  the video is here, but I can't do it.   I still have a hard time with the 2hole photo that should never have been seen.
> ...



Ask Rat or Jon to do it.  No, Ilar.  He would do it.  Eddie?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 18, 2013)

Stand your ground was not a part of Zimmerman's defense.  He relied entirely on the laws of self defense.  

What happened is exactly what the jury concluded.

Trayvon Martin was innocently walking home.  He saw some short, chubby creepy ass cracker and though he could take him, teach him a lesson, beat him up.  Martin profiled Zimmerman as an easy victim.

George Zimmerman saw a tall young man, he had no reason to know how old Trayvon Martin was.  The guy was acting suspiciously, like many others have who committed crimes in that neighborhood.  No doubt Zimmerman profiled Trayvon Martin, but not racially, the profile was behaviorally based.   He called the police.  He tried to keep the guy in sight. He lost him and went back to his car.   Martin acted on his profile and jumped Zimmerman.   As they were rolling around on the ground, Martin, who had the upperhand already became aware of the gun and said "You're gonna die tonight muthafucka".  Coupled with Martin having already thrown the first punch, Zimmerman was put in fear of his life.  

If there were some way of impressing young men, including young black men, that it is not safe to attack strangers because there is no way to know who is armed and who is not, it would go a long way to reducing gun violence.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 18, 2013)

JQPublic1 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Sure! From the time of the incident to the time of the interview he had contacted his lawyer and was advised what to say in case the question was asked.

Do you actually believe the bullshit you spew?!?!?


----------



## konradv (Jul 18, 2013)

Duped said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I was just talking about the people who say with authority "TM did this" or "TM did that". When did he get his trial?  The fact that GZ was found not-guilty, doesn't make TM guilty.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Oh brother. Another internet tough guy!

You attack someone you go to jail moron!!

The 911 operator isn't a cop and has no authority. Besides GZ said "ok" when advised not to follow and you have zero evidence that he continued to follow TM as a matter of fact at that point in time GZ had already lost sight of TM so he couldn't follow him even if he wanted to you stupid ass!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yuck.  Yet another psycho sicko.
> 
> Trial set for September 2014 in Canada.  I doubt we'll get it here, right?  What possesses these murderers to slice and dice up their victims, then mail various body parts all over town?  Fascinating, those dismemberers.
> 
> ...



I love DDE's psycho expertise.

The defense asked and was granted a media ban for the M1 hearing, but not for the trial (yet) Canada does do media in the court and streaming as they don't allow the public to come into the courtroom. 

There was just a cop cannibal case too.

Ask DDE what the deal is with all the cannibals.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ilar would do it.  But Rat would give the best summary.

 [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> wavingrl said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Geez, now ya want Canadian, eh? Ya better roll out a bunch of Molson and back bacon if ya want me to dig out the toque, eh.

Aww criminy, I don't even want to think aboot the cannibal ting, eh. I was horrified watching the rat eating scenes in Battlefield Earth, ya know.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Agreed!  

I asked DH if he would do it and he said NO because of the anal sex part. 

My smilie thingy isn't working.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Plea schmea.  He needs DP in a bad way.
> 
> Holy crap they added 648 more charges bringing the charge total to 977
> 
> ...



I heard on the news that if they don't go for the DP, he could get 9,000 years in prison.

He would smell pretty gamey when he's finally released, eh.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

C'mon Rat...watch it and let us know if it's incriminating.  

It's all in the name of case research, you know.  


That smilie is my favorite.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

The prosecution is going to open with that video.

Trial is going to go like this:

Video
<pukeage>
Prosecution: Beauty eh?
Prosecution rests
GUILTY!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Tried to see it, but it seems the Montreal police asked them to take the video down.

Those damn townies, eh?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> C'mon Rat...watch it and let us know if it's incriminating.
> 
> It's all in the name of case research, you know.
> 
> ...



LAUGHING OUT LOUD at "let us know if it's incriminating".

I'm wondering what the defense's schtick is going to be... Well his lover was calling him names and domestically insulting him and forced him to do it.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought the article quoted the police saying Magnotta managed to hide himself in the video, but that the interior of his home was the same in the video and lots of blood and other evidence was found when they searched his home after he fled to France.

So they probably will show the video but I'd like to know whether it's obvious it's Magnotta or if he was successful in keeping his identity hidden.  

But I don't need to know badly enough to actually watch it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



If they don't show the entire video, they may show parts of it, or stills. I haven't brought myself to watch it. The image on the bestgore site was enough. 

All-in-all, it reminds me of Jodi Arias. She may not have videotaped herself murdering Travis, but there were pictures.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



 [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]

Snookie, you want to be our helper on this one?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



That's actually a relief.  I ran across the 2hole JoJo photo completely by accident and screwed my brains up.  With that cannibal link just sitting there, I may have gotten feeling all brave and clicked it and had to have therapy or something.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Rat...watch it and let us know if it's incriminating.
> ...



I thought that might convince Rat to watch.  

They have to go with the mentally insane schtick, right?  I mean.......maybe he could go for the "It was a horror movie audition simulation.  I didn't know it was a REAL knife" defense.  ???


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I thought the article quoted the police saying Magnotta managed to hide himself in the video, but that the interior of his home was the same in the video and lots of blood and other evidence was found when they searched his home after he fled to France.
> 
> So they probably will show the video but I'd like to know whether it's obvious it's Magnotta or if he was successful in keeping his identity hidden.
> 
> But I don't need to know badly enough to actually watch it.



He had 70 FB accounts.   I think there are body parts floating around all over the world.

Miami has become the latest jurisdiction to look into a possible connection between the suspected Canadian cannibal Luka Rocco Magnotta and a local cold case involving brutal dismemberment.

Read more: Luka Magnotta: Police probe cannibal porn star's link to Miami dismemberment cold case | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I have NO CLUE! what schtick they could use or why they'd even want to.  The defense needs to hold out his arm for the needle and get it over with.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Snookie???  He's too sensitive to watch that.  But, if he did, he'd come away with cries of discrimination because the murderer is white and the victim is Chinese.  Or something else a little        JMO

Sorry, Snookie.  You know Ima jokin'


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *Self-Defense Laws
> *
> *Duty To Retreat*
> 
> ...



Even if GZ was the original aggressor, which he was not, once TM ran away he was not in any fear for his life ending his claim to stand his ground. Imminent fear is required to stand your ground. Once TM flees he is not in imminent fear, and you can't claim past threats as imminent by definition alone. GZ had every right to be where he was, and this is evidenced by the fact that he was not cited with trespassing. By your standards, if I get out of my car at Target anyone in the parking lot has the right to punch me in the nose, even if it is five minutes later on my way back out to the parking lot. This jury couldn't be instructed on GZ getting out of the car as an act of aggression, because it is not an act that is illegal. 911 operator didn't say NOT to follow. He said we don't need you to do that, once GZ was already out of his car. He then asked GZ what is he doing now. This is the same as me saying we don't need you to try to interpret the stand your ground law. We all wish you would listen, but you are under no obligation to heed my advice. GZ also had every legal right to carry a firearm in the state of Florida. Evidence by the lack of charges on such infractions that you claim. The jury did not consider the "stand your ground law" in deliberations. If you take time to read the jury instructions for a self-defense claim in all 50 states and Federal cases you will find the term "right to stand your ground". It simply means that you are legally in a place where you have a right to be, and are not required to retreat when you are in fear of death or great bodily harm. An example would be, if I'm in the same Target parking lot and you come running at me with an Ax I don't have to try and run into the store before I can shoot you. 

Keep buying what they are selling you man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *Self-Defense Laws
> ...



  I cant believe you put out so much effort for the OldLady.
By the time she got a third of the way through your response she'd already forgotten the beginning. 
  Be kind to our geriatric Americans,keep it short. To match her attention span.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



that is veering away from the point of the trial--Trayvon Martin was the victim and not on trial. It was George Zimmerman's trial--when people say 'George said/did whatever...' it doesn't sound so biased to me--it was his trial. 

B37--I suppose she was pro defense--from the start--daughter of an Air Force captain, formerly held a CCP, husband works --it sounds like --as an attorney for aerospace industry, has not been seated on a jury 4X because of 'where she works'/something military or with the government if I had to guess--shrug--the prosecution either approved or there was an order from the Judge and they couldn't strike her. 

Much has been said--'jurors will decide trial based on their prism'--a more poetic way of describing bias--

she said several times that it was a difficult decision--no one took it lightly.

those with connections to the Air Force are generally capable of logical thinking. who knows--who can ever know. It is clear enough to me--that skilled attorneys are worth the $.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

I like your style, waving.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello I am here but not for long unfortunately I have to work. Working my ass off so I can have tomorrow off.

I am definitely gonna watch the Andrea Sneiderman trial since I watched the Hemy Neuman trial. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



  It's the same old shit over and over again. Are you people a bunch of dullards?
First of all the dispatcher cant tell anyone to do shit. Second,TM came back and confronted GZ.
  All the evidence supported GZ's side of events. 
 You're either a paid shill or a complete moron.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I prefaced my theory with the fact that i dont think there was enough evidence to support it in a court of law, and still caught flack. The people who are emotional about this should just sit down. I understand George miht be telling the COMPLETE truth. The only doubt in my mind is that its too convenient that he was heading Trayvons way simply for an address, and also rather weird that Trayvon saw the gun from the position George said he was in, and lastly weird that he didnt fight back with his fists. It also doesnt make sense to just out of the blue start swinging one someone like he said Trayvon did.... But again, i think the verdict was the correct and fair one.



There was one witness that thought the cries sounded like a 'young man'--then whimpers.

I cannot be certain about the cries for help--no one seems to be certain. The Viet Nam medic would be the best qualified it seems. 

Which film director will undertake this project? We will then only see through his 'prism'.

His parents and Hollywood A list--I assume Michael Moore, perhaps Susan Sarandon--the activists will join with others to change SYG. That is the way things are done here.

In Russia, an opponent of Putin's has been found guilty of I don't know what. He said that is how it is here--don't oppose if you aren't ready to go to jail.

Worse elsewhere.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature.
> 
> ...




I seriously doubt Trayvon was the one yelling for help.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



  Yes it does. They decided TM struck GZ first. That is a crime. That had to be proven or self defense wouldnt apply .


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature.
> 
> ...


Pure speculation on your part and the people that had the MOST FACTS i.e. the jury didn't have to deal with speculation.
Fact: Zimmerman had abrasions... Martin none.
Fact: Zimmerman was on the bottom per the "PROSECUTION'S witness!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont know [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION] , seems plausible to me to scream for help in a scuffle where the other party is tryi g to use their gun....i get doubting it....but "seriously doubting" is bizarre cuz theres no way to really tell and both had probable reasons for screaming.


----------



## healthmyths (Jul 18, 2013)

konradv said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



By the way.. your signature statement "I've been Ayn Randed nearly branded Communist 'cause I'm left-handed"
You would also be considered "unclean" by the Muslims as they wipe their butts with their left hands!  NO TP.. just their fingers are you aware of that???


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

boedicca said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> ...



deep pain--that is all I could identify. GZ spoke once that I know of in court--there were tapes--absolutely no way to infer much from that. I didn't hear any clips of TM's voice.

I would have thought that the FBI or 'Quantico' some entity--had voice analysis equipment--maybe not available unless the crime is extraordinary.

The forensic analyses of the gun shot and the shirt--very impressive. Down to a thread--it seems.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecution was motivated by anger and political expediency rather than justice. There was no Grand Jury as is usual in a major felony case and it is alleged that the prosecution illegally withheld information critical to the defense. There was no way that the prosecution could ever prove that Zimmerman intentionally killed Martin so the murder 2nd charge was way out of bounds. The prosecution actually admitted that murder 2nd was unwarranted when they tried to reduce the charge at the end of the trial. Instead of a congressional investigation aimed at Zimmerman they should investigate the conduct of the prosecution.
> ...




I beg to differ. No way is it standard practice for the prosecution to suddenly consider a lesser verdict at the end of the trial unless it was agreed to at the beginning. It proves that the prosecution was incompetent and perhaps so politically motivated that it forgot the basic rules.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

Healthmyths....a lot of georges story is speculation as well...such as who confronted who. Theres no evidence to suggest who started it....who approached who..........only one guy had marks on him in a forty plus second brawl. That suggests to me that george wasnt fighting back but reaching for gun. The jury had to acquit due to LACK OF EVIDENCE TO FIND GUILTY...thats a big difference than totally believing george was being 100


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> 
> I think George was a bit of a busy body, partly justifiably because of the break ins and such, and partly because of his apparent nature.
> 
> ...



I doubt very seriously that Trayvon attacked a man knowing that her was armed.The evidence trickling out now strongly suggest that Trayvon thought George was gay so he got was going to play "whoop azz" with him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Mentally insane? Not by a long shot. This guy knew what he was doing was wrong, but did it anyway for the sheer thrill and pleasure he gets from it. He's as sane as Ted Bundy and many other serial killers.


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't think this thread will get much traction longknife... It doesn't fit the left's, NAACP's, or Holder's agenda on painting Zimmerman as a racist.  

This is my favorite though;


> George Zimmerman voted and campaigned for Obama.



I have a feeling the Dems have lost his vote...


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a quick synopsis of the cannibal trial.  Drawing a blank.
> ...



Think I'll skip this one testarosa 





animallover said:


> Hello I am here but not for long unfortunately I have to work. Working my ass off so I can have tomorrow off.
> 
> I am definitely gonna watch the Andrea Sneiderman trial since I watched the Hemy Neuman trial. Looking forward to it.



This one on the other hand could be an interesting one to watch animallover. Missed out on the Hemy Neuman trial so will have to play catch up...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Nate said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Nate!  Did you throw that rock off your head?


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nate!  Did you throw that rock off your head?



Lol, nah left it where it was hanging... Been back at work so decided to put a pic up that suits my mood better. Would definitely rather be fishing at this moment!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

Just in case I can't do it, can anyone else cover the Canada speak, eh?


----------



## whitehall (Jul 18, 2013)

Even the O.J. prosecution, comes in second to the Zimmerman prosecution. While the O.J. prosecution may have been blindsided by the "N" word they didn't whine about it on public TV.  The state of Fla should consider disbarment proceedings after it was found the prosecution withheld evidence that they were bound by law to give to the defense. The prosecution bypassed the Grand Jury in their anger and political frustration and they should have known that they could never convict Zimmerman of the intentional death of Martin but they were angry and the Obama administration told them they had a winner with 2nd degree murder. The pathetic prosecution tried reduce the charges at the end of the trial but it was too late. To add insult to injury the arrogant prosecution team went on TV and told America that they still thought the defendant was guilty after he was found not guilty. This has to be some sort of ethics violation in itself.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Just in case I can't do it, can anyone else cover the Canada speak, eh?



Nope - you're in charge of all translations and dialects.

Sorry, we strapped you with that but it's all on you ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm going to cry.


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Just in case I can't do it, can anyone else cover the Canada speak, eh?



May need to keep a cheat sheet handy

How to Understand Canadian Slang (with Pictures) - wikiHow

But it'll probably be the accents that'll get us...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm going to cry.



Why cry, Pookie?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

Nate said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case I can't do it, can anyone else cover the Canada speak, eh?
> ...



Watch the movies "Fargo" & "Strange Brew". You'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 18, 2013)

What I found hilarious were the claims that the Judge's rulings in this case were liberal left wing.
Her charge to the jury was spot on and included each and every element of the burden of proof 100% on the prosecution, the fact that Zimmerman "has to prove nothing" and that the presumption of innocence is the law in a self defense case where the burden under Florida law is the assumption that the defendant if in fear of his safety can use lethal force.
Those jury instructions sealed the deal for the not guilty verdict.
And sent the left wing media influenced sheep into gasket thrown mode.
After the evidence was submitted in this, the witness testimony and the Judge's charge to the jury with the instructions before deliberations only a dumb ass would convict for murder or voluntary manslaughter.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> nate said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



stop!!

:-(


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking through that understanding Canadian slang site i posted and came across;

*Kerfuffle* - Similar to brouhaha; a chaotic situation which is usually negative in nature; a loud or heated dispute.

Going to have to start using this one! "What is all this kerfuffle about?" or "These anti-Zimmerman demonstration are getting all kerfuffled up!"


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 18, 2013)

G.T. said:


> Healthmyths....a lot of georges story is speculation as well...such as who confronted who. Theres no evidence to suggest who started it....who approached who..........only one guy had marks on him in a forty plus second brawl. That suggests to me that george wasnt fighting back but reaching for gun. The jury had to acquit due to LACK OF EVIDENCE TO FIND GUILTY...thats a big difference than totally believing george was being 100



Yes, middle class married white (Hispanic) men go around attacking young black men all the time, right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > nate said:
> ...



Just you wait. One day I'll start posting only in text-speak.

U wil B srry 4 sure.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to cry.
> ...



Got the sadz badz.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No need 4 sadz. All iz gud. Trble goin othr way.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...





got the happyz 

I'm logged into someone's puter fixing and on phone too much multitasking going to blow his puter up over the sadz!  Good got the happyz back!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia

Recording #6  Timestamp 16:54

(9-1-1 Call Starts)

Serino:  You hear that voice in the background?

Zimmerman: No, Sir.

(Starts call over)

Serino: Thats you.

(Call continues)

Serino: You hear yourself?

Zimmerman: That doesnt even sound like me. 

Wow, this is the smoking gun that proves Zimmerman guilty and thanks to Marc for posting it. The detective plays the tape of the screaming *@16:50*, and Zimmerman himself denies it was himself screaming. If you had been screaming for your life, it is easily beyond a reasonable doubt that you would remember you screamed in that way, without having to somehow have to go through some process to recognize it. Bam!

That means it's proven that Trayvon was screaming, and therefore there is no argument that GZ should have feared for his life, since the screams show obviously that GZ was the one in absolute control.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> 
> Recording #6  Timestamp 16:54
> 
> ...



Have you ever listened to a recording of yourself, and thought "that doesn't sound like me"?

I have.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> ...



He was asked to identify someone obviously screaming for his life, and you are trying to say you yourself wouldn't remember if you had been the only one screaming hours later? It doesn't make the least bit of sense.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhh stop making sense. It hurts !


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I have a theory on what happened, myself, but I have no delusions that a jury should take my theory based on its lack of reaching the reasonable doubt standard.
> ...



I don't know how much weight I give to that theory. The black community doesn't approve of homosexuality so it is a consideration. It was 7 PM at night--dark and raining. 

Which then leads to 'what ifs'--at any rate, O'Mara's style was more persuasive. 'lack of evidence', if prosecutors understood the type of jurors that had been seated--they could have changed tactics...could have charged aggravated assault or included bias...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He didn't say he wasn't screaming, just that it didn't sound like him.

He also told Serino that he was screaming, and Jon Good walked away.


----------



## Nate (Jul 18, 2013)

> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I think you're reading too much into that statement QuickHitCurepon... Like Rat said, I think he meant that he couldn't believe he sounded like that... 

Not as definitive as Mr. Martin saying "That isn't my son" when listening to the same 911 tape.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

wavingrl said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



The defense had to work with some serious tact to defend their client without appearing to attack the victim AND the entire black community. DD thought West was tough on her ? He was mild compared what he could have been. She was on the phone fro Trayvon for a number of minutes and knew exactly what Trayvon said INCLUDING the parts about "rapist". Did you hear that come up in the trial ?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Quick has obviously never seen "My Cousin Vinny"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Nate said:


> > Rat in the Hat said:
> >
> >
> > > Have you ever listened to a recording of yourself, and thought "that doesn't sound like me"?
> ...



It's not a matter of identification of voice. It is a question essentially made by the detective directly to Zimmerman, "Ok, who was screaming"? And GZ denied it was him.



Nate said:


> Not as definitive as Mr. Martin saying "That isn't my son" when listening to the same 911 tape.



Trayvon's father initially said it wasn't his son IMHO because he was ashamed that his son screamed. Nevertheless, having someone else identify it is a matter of recognition, since only GZ and Trayvon knew or know for sure.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

Houston: Trayvon Martin Protesters Beat Grandmother Trying To Rush Child To The Hospital? | Weasel Zippers

"Georgia was on her way to Texas Children&#8217;s Hospital in the Medical Center because her 7-year-old granddaughter was having an allergic reaction to some medication."


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm going to cry.



don't cry Testa!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



YAY happyz is way better!


----------



## Zona (Jul 18, 2013)

paulitician said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Wow.  In this country whites owned blacks. Now this?  Damn.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

zona said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



crutch!!!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRs7v4rfrHY]Clerk Shoots Man After He's Punched In The Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 18, 2013)

WC exemplifies lazy mind.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman may have kept his blows less than full-strength, knowing he had the gun.
> ...



Zimmerman verdict exonerates vigilantes - Opinion - The Boston Globe



> *Vigilantes' license to kill*
> 
> THE EXONERATION of George Zimmerman cemented America as the land of the free and the home of the paranoid. Vigilantism was not merely vetted by a six-woman jury in Sanford, Fla. It was lifted to an exalted status where the overzealous can put themselves above the police with fatal consequences  and no consequence. ...



That dude hit me! Look I got a scratch. It's time to start (half) punching back, sucker!

If someone who is in a fight does so half-heartedly and doesn't cause injuries, it could easily be because they know they'll get the final blows or have a gun ready in a second's notice like Zimmerman to shoot to kill.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

animallover said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to cry.
> ...



I think it's all okay now


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Houston: Trayvon Martin Protesters Beat Grandmother Trying To Rush Child To The Hospital? | Weasel Zippers
> 
> "Georgia was on her way to Texas Childrens Hospital in the Medical Center because her 7-year-old granddaughter was having an allergic reaction to some medication."



With Eric Holder calming der I mean stirring the shit up, I'm afraid it's not going to get better anytime soon.  

Karl Rove: Eric Holder fanning racial fires - Hadas Gold - POLITICO.com


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> 
> Recording #6 &#8211; Timestamp 16:54
> 
> ...




That has nothing to do with the presumption of innocence and the written law for 245 years in this country THAT THE DEFENDANT HAS TO PROVE NOTHING.
Please tell us oh wise one how that proves each and every element of the PROSECUTION'S case.
When will you mental midgets go and read THE LAW AND THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION on the rights of the accused and the burden of proof that is on the government?
That in no way has anything to do with the government's entire burden of proof in this case.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> This notion that it was Stand Your Ground law that led to Trayvon Martin's death is absurd.  That teenager is dead today because he *chose* to start a fight with someone and that someone had a gun.  You don't start fights with strangers out on the street.  You call the Police from the cell phone that EVERYONE carries with them 24/7 these days and report the problem.



With the girl friend's interview on Piers Morgan the other night it appears that Trayvon had a hatred of gays as she stated she told Trayvon to "get away from that rapist" and Trayvon was very upset with that comment.
Appears that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman because he hates gay folks.
The liberal will always look the other way in support of their bogus agendas even when it contradicts previous stances.
The Quadruple standard.


----------



## eots (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a strong feeling that George Zimmerman will put himself behind bars yet...as did OJ
...pateince


----------



## Defer09 (Jul 18, 2013)

1. Following someone does not make him the aggressor.
2. He had every right to be in that location.


----------



## eots (Jul 18, 2013)

Zimmerman's records show that he does have an aggressive personality.
George Zimmerman has been accused of domestic violence, tussling with a police officer and for over-speeding.
In 2005, Zimmerman was arrested and charged with "resisting officer with violence" and "battery of law enforcement officer." Both these felonies are considered third-degree. Due to his desperate attempts, the charges were reduced to "resisting officer without violence" and then the only remaining charge was also completely waived off when he entered an alcohol education program.

George Zimmerman's criminal records revealed


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> ...



It appears you are admitting that George admitted he didn't scream. I don't know what other conclusion can be made, when presented with the screams, GZ denies that's himself screaming.

If Trayvon was screaming for a long period of time, it is proof that the injury to Zimmerman had long before stopped and Zimmerman had no reason to fear for his life or claim self-defense. If Trayvon was screaming, why couldn't Zimmerman have easily backed out of the fight at that point? Since when is someone screaming bloody murder the one inflicting injury? I was beaten up by a man screaming in fear. How could that make sense?


----------



## Connery (Jul 18, 2013)

*Thread moved to proper forum*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

In other news, Detroit has filed for bankruptcy.

I wonder how they're going to pay the clean up costs after *$*harpton's rally on Saturday?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 18, 2013)

Was juror B37 also the jury foreman?  As I recall, the voice that read the verdict sounded very similar to the voice in Anderson Cooper's interview with juror B37.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

I bet there will lots of murder trials now with excuses.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> In other news, Detroit has filed for bankruptcy.
> 
> I wonder how they're going to pay the clean up costs after *$*harpton's rally on Saturday?



Does anyone still live in Detroit?  

The one guy at the rally needs to pick up behind himself.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > In other news, Detroit has filed for bankruptcy.
> ...



Sad, isn't it? A friend of mine that works there (but lives in Ohio, imagine THAT commute.  ) told me there are plans to bulldoze half the city and let it return to nature in an effort to cut costs.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 18, 2013)

Thnxx


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



It is very.  I have a cousin that was a career manager at GM in Detroit, retired a few years ago.  He talks about "how it used to be" but referring to when a city was there.  Very disturbing and odd conversations.   

I didn't even find out about Detroit until a couple years ago - some Discovery special or something - I thought the thing was still there. I mean it's an entire city, for Pete's sake.

Nope, just an American thriving huge, city - poof gone off the map.

Edit for - I heard they are going to move everything into a centralized location and doze everything.  Needed to do that when they still had the money to pay for the bulldozer.  Can a state get bulldoze Fed funding for one of it's ex-cities?   Just asking.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



as in NO MO TOWN ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm curious, what's your take on this person?



Confirmation that our justice system is working as intended and Blackstone's admonishment remains in effect: 

"It is better that ten guilty persons escape than that one innocent suffer."

In essence, both Zimmerman and the State of Florida were on trial, and the jury found the State guilty of failing to make its case.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 18, 2013)

The president has spoken.
Law, along with the verdict of a jury, must be held high.

Unless the criminal is a United states terrorist who was "just following orders".
Then they get him out of the country fast and refuse to send him back to face punishment for his crimes.

Italy: Convicted ex-CIA chief in Milan has been arrested - latimes.com



> ROME -- A former CIA base chief in Italy who was convicted in absentia in the kidnapping of an Egyptian extremist cleric from the streets of Milan, has been arrested, an Italian Justice Ministry official said Thursday.
> 
> The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, declined to say where and when Robert Seldon Lady's arrest took place.



An American criminal has finally been arrested for his crimes. I hope he's the first of many.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Forget my Fed funding question - they're blowing their budget on the 1-800-WITCH-HUNT hotline for Zimmerman.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > And he will not be the last.
> ...



Calling blacks "fucking coons", his cousin said he was a racist,his good friend is a racist,his brother has made racist comments, he only called the police on blacks....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> 
> Two morons desperate for attention, IMO.
> 
> As for B-37 I agree with Lakhota, she had an agenda going in, and that agenda had nothing to do with trying to determine the truth.



In this case, as with so many, the truth cannot be known  as its sole proprietor is the defendant.  

Consequently justice is the only appropriate outcome of such a trial, and the verdict of not guilty indeed served justice, as we wisely place the greatest burden upon the state when ones liberty or life are in jeopardy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Eugene Robinson: Teen black males denied the right to be young - ContraCostaTimes.com



> Justice failed Trayvon Martin the night he was killed. We should be appalled and outraged, but perhaps not surprised, that it failed him again Saturday night with a verdict setting his killer free.
> 
> George Zimmerman's acquittal was set in motion Feb. 26, 2012, before Martin's body was cold. When Sanford, Fla., police arrived on the scene, they encountered a grown man who acknowledged killing an unarmed 17-year-old boy. They did not arrest him or test for drug or alcohol use. They conducted a less-than-energetic search for forensic evidence.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if Zimmerman's dad, the judge, didn't have the last laugh. He wanted a half-hearted attempt at prosecution and maybe a 2nd degree murder charge too, knowing that would mean a not-guilty verdict and would protect his son from justice out of double jeopardy.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 18, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong and wrong. You're batting 1000 dumbass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Jesse is boycotting Florida - 

Bummer.  Florida yearns for his presence. 

with video:
Jesse Jackson: 'Inclination' To Treat Florida As 'Apartheid State'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jesse is boycotting Florida -
> 
> Bummer.  Florida yearns for his presence.
> 
> ...



How will you ever get over the pain of knowing that Jumpin' Jesse will never come to visit you?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Eugene Robinson: Teen black males denied the right to be young - ContraCostaTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His dad was not a judge, you dolt.  He was just a local magistrate.

As for your post, you don't even acknowledge that it is without ANY basis in fact.  The entirety of your post was your purely dopey and baseless speculation.  Putrid shit.

Why do you bother posting when you have NOTHING to offer?  Ever.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 18, 2013)

So, that is all this issue was, fodder for the media? Not to mention grist for all the civil rights  crackpots  or gun rights whack jobs? I don't follow cable TV or follow FOX or MSNBC. All I know is an innocent kid died, and for WHAT? And his murderer was found NOT GUILTY even though he clearly was guilty. Strange. We are left to figure out what the moral of the story is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

10 questions police should have asked Zimmerman | HLNtv.com



> Vinnie Politan, former prosecutor and host of HLNs Now in America and HLN After Dark, argues the details of that night are important, because they reveal what led to the altercation between Zimmerman and Martin. Politan says the details are what make Zimmermans story believable  or not. The problem in this case is that the jury may never know these details, making them irrelevant to the jurys decision.
> 
> Politan says that since police failed to ask Zimmerman several critical questions immediately after he shot an unarmed teenager, there are too many details about that night that we will most likely never know  details Zimmerman wont be held accountable for.
> 
> ...



The details are very important, while GZ supporters in this thread have repeatedly said all that matters is self-defense, self defense.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

MaryL said:


> So, that is all this issue was, fodder for the media? Not to mention grist for all the civil rights  crackpots  or gun rights whack jobs? I don't follow cable TV or follow FOX or MSNBC. All I know is an innocent kid died, and for WHAT? And his murderer was found NOT GUILTY even though he clearly was guilty. Strange. We are left to figure out what the moral of the story is.



The moral of the story is... 

If you're being followed by a creepy ass cracka late at night who you believe is intent on raping you, hang up on your girlfriend and use your sail foam to snitch on him to the po-po, instead of turning back to do some "whoop-ass" on him.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 18, 2013)

So I can't defend myself against a thug? Is this what's this about???? 

This is fucking nuts. Twice as many whites are killed by blacks then the other way around. This entire story is one big giant crock of shit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > > stice failed Trayvon Martin the night he was killed. We should be appalled and outraged, but perhaps not surprised, that it failed him again Saturday night with a verdict setting his killer free.
> ...



GZ used the word "judge," and I cannot. 

Zimmerman: Dad worked as magistrate



> We obtained a copy of George Zimmerman&#8217;s application to join the Seminole County Sheriff&#8217;s Office Citizens Law Enforcement Academy.
> 
> In it, Zimmerman writes that his &#8220;father is a retired Magistrate Judge for the supreme court (sic) of Virginia.&#8221;



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magistrate



> A magistrate is an officer of the state; in modern usage, the term usually refers to a judge.





IlarMeilyr said:


> As for your post, you don't even acknowledge that it is without ANY basis in fact.  The entirety of your post was your purely dopey and baseless speculation.  Putrid shit.
> 
> Why do you bother posting when you have NOTHING to offer?  Ever.



Are you talking about my quote or my comment? You can't please all the people all the time.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 18, 2013)

Eric Holder, Jesse Jackson & Al Sharpton. They worry about whites when the biggest physical threat to young black males are young black males. We have met the enemy....and he is us. It's no great insight to mention high black crime  rates, and then to notice how black leaders like Sharpton, Jackson and Holder are living in denial of such a obvious fact.  Then Blacks riot as a response. Umm, No peace, no justice? When OJ managed to escape the obvious guilty verdict,  there where no  white riots. I feel Zimmerman was guilty of Manslaughter, at least.  But when some no name black thug kills some innocent black kid in a drive by shooting,  Messrs.' Jackson, Holder and Sharpton aren't so outraged,  and they seem rather blasé about that. WHY?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I bet there will lots of murder trials now with excuses.



There always have been.

Hopefully the Zimmerman trial ends the practice of bringing charges because you like the skin color of the victim, and don't like the skin color of the accused.

Hopefully Angela Corey is disbarred.

{ You have said that you thought the prosecutor ought to be disbarred, that's a pretty serious type of violation to get a person disbarred. It is that serious to you?

ALAN DERSHOWITZ: Right, it is. She submitted an affidavit that was, if not perjurious, completely misleading. She violated all kinds of rules of the profession, and her conduct bordered on criminal conduct. }

Alan Dershowitz: Zimmerman Special Prosecutor Angela Corey Should Be Disbarred | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Mertex (Jul 18, 2013)

Intense said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



For sure, one acquittal should make up for the thousands of wrongful convictions, right?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> 7 Mind Blowing Moments From Zimmerman Juror B37's First Interview | ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a crock of shit.  So juror B-37 was honest, spot on and a pillar of her community; yet, the other four are scared little bunny rabbits covering their cotton tails. 

I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> In other news, Detroit has filed for bankruptcy.
> 
> I wonder how they're going to pay the clean up costs after *$*harpton's rally on Saturday?



They need to send the bill to Sharpton.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

MaryL said:


> So, that is all this issue was, fodder for the media? Not to mention grist for all the civil rights  crackpots  or gun rights whack jobs? I don't follow cable TV or follow FOX or MSNBC. All I know is an innocent kid died, and for WHAT? And his murderer was found NOT GUILTY even though he clearly was guilty. Strange. We are left to figure out what the moral of the story is.



I take it you didn't watch the trial to hear and see the evidence. The only thing Z is guilty of is using self defense to defend himself. In other words, he was found not guilty based on the laws.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

Alternate Juror (the only male) just announced that he would have voted for NOT GUILTY as well based on the evidence.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm curious, what's your take on this person?



I think that she sympathizes with Zimmerman but actually thinks that he was wrong for initiating the incident. In my opinion she has a conscience and he position seemed to evolve when the other 4 jurors stated that her opinion was not necessarily her position. I also think that she may be from the Northeast originally.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> ...



True and well 'said'; however (you knew that was coming, huh?) IMO GZ is not innocent.  He is not a victim.  When one chooses to carry deadly weapon they have already decided to be judge, jury and executioner.  In law they may be exonerated; morally they remain culpable unless their actions meet the standard outlined for a just war.

_First, war must occur for a good and just purpose rather than for self-gain (for example, "in the nation's interest" is not just) or as an exercise of power. (Proper Authority is first: represents the common good: which is peace for the sake of man's true endGod.) 

Second, just war must be waged by a properly instituted authority such as the state. (Just Cause: for the sake of restoring some good that has been denied. i.e., lost territory, lost goods, punishment for an evil perpetrated by a government, army, or even citizen population.) 

Third, peace must be a central motive even in the midst of violence.[13] (Right Intention: an authority must fight for the just reasons it has expressly claimed for declaring war in the first place. Soldiers must also fight for this intention.) _


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 18, 2013)

She said that the jury deliberations were intense. She said she and others wanted to find something they could convict Zimmerman of, but there was nothing legally that they could do.

"I wanted to find him guilty of not using his senses, but you can't fault anybody," she said of Zimmerman. "You can't charge him with anything because he didn't do anything unlawful."

seems a decent human being you fucking liberal scum are shitting on since you didn't get your pound of flesh.

You filth make me sick.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > 7 Mind Blowing Moments From Zimmerman Juror B37's First Interview | ThinkProgress
> ...



thats not what he said but whats new? if someone doesn't agree with you , you pull out the blow torch, how does it feel wallowing in that pit of righteous morality? You've become parody of yourself.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> 52 looks and no one has formed an opinion.  Amazing.



I was going to post last night...being viewer #54  but the batteries went out on my PC.

Curious how anyone REALLY knows if that was REALLY juror B-37.

And if the press knows the identity of B-37, it won't be too long before the public knows her identity.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



What happened to the sixth juror?


----------



## rdean (Jul 18, 2013)

This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".






This is what George looked like a few minutes later after cleaning up his face.  He is still wearing the same clothes.  Notice the back of his head?  What would you estimate?  Two band aids worth of scratches?






This is Rihanna after Christ Brown beat her up:






And here her face has been "cleaned up".  Like George.






How she normally looks:






This is what your face looks like after a "pounding":






Now this is George right after the shooting at the police station.  Jacket's not wet so it wasn't cleaned and it may be red, but not "blood red".






And remember, the gun was behind his back, down his pants, covered by that shirt and jacket.  George tells us exactly where it was:






So let's review:

Face pounded:






George:






Laying on gun:






Face Pounded:






George right after face pounding and head smashed against cement:






Can gullible right wingers possibly understand what the problem is here?  How do you educate such people?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> ...



EVERY time I hear myself on a recording, I think that that voice does not sound like mine and have often said so. I know it is my voice, but it still doesn't sound like my voice does *to me.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 18, 2013)

Another argument for opening the Rdean Wing in the Rubber Room

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdean (Jul 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Another argument for opening the Rdean Wing in the Rubber Room
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



You must live for my posts.  So glad I could bring some knowledge into your humdrum and sad life.  You're welcome.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Agreed. 

Not innocent and not guilty. 

Zimmerman clearly created an unsafe situation and his pursuit of Martin was unwarranted and reckless; hence Florida law that prohibits wrongful death civil suits in situations concerning SYG/castle doctrine/self-defense.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

Over an hour--maybe 2 hrs--'If Trayvon had been white'.

I haven't heard anyone with experience as a trial attorney or prosecutor deny that Race is a factor, major factor in the justice system.

To rectify this--then at any/every opportunity then overcharge white defendants.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 18, 2013)

It was an all white jury.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 18, 2013)

*First class thug!*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The question is can you identify yourself screaming in an instance when only one person screamed? Why couldn't Zimmerman? There was only one reason. Zimmerman began a long string of stories and lies to cover his knowledge of culpability.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Did A scream or did B scream? Only one of them did.

A knows B screamed.

A knows he didn't scream.

Question to A (Zimmerman), Who screamed?: Well I can't say it was me.

Therefore...

It must have been B who screamed. Who was B?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 18, 2013)

Angela Corey, the special prosecutor who struck out going after George Zimmerman, has not taken defeat well. At Red State, streiff catalogues her outrageous behavior in an article that should be read in its entirety:

I think everyone can now agree on one thing, Angela Corey was possibly the worst possible choice for a high profile prosecution.

She has a sense of entitlement that is so typical of small people promoted to jobs that are well above their level of competency but who lack the self-awareness to recognize what everyone else knows. (You need look no further than her bizarre post-verdict press conference that she treated as though it was an Academy Awards acceptance rather than a repudiation to see that she occupies a different reality than most.) In Angela Corey's world, criticism of her is a basis for legal action. She has threatened to sue Harvard if it did not fire Alan freakin Dershowitz after he pointed out her lack of legal acumen and ethics. In Florida she is something of a legend for threatening her critics.

Her lack of concern for the rule of law was almost immediately apparent. Shortly after she received the case she gave a press conference in which she disclosed that she was not seeking justice, but "justice for Trayvon":

Corey: The first thing my team and I did upon being appointed was to meet with Trayvon's family and pray with them. "We opened our meeting with prayer." Also, Ms. Corey thanked "all those people across this country who have sent positive energy and prayers our way," and she asked them to continue to pray for Trayvon's family and for her team. "Remember, it is Trayvon's family that are our constitutional victims...."

Blog: Zimmerman prosecutor Angela Corey may face a reckoning


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman: Dad worked as magistrate
> 
> Magistrate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



But in useage of the state of Virginia, a Magistrate is little more than a clerk empowered to issue summons and warrants.  The closest they come to that is conducting bail hearings for minor offense. They have no trial court jurisdiction whatsoever and they are hired and fired by the the Virginia Supreme Court.  One need not be a lawyer to be magistrate and the primary qualifications are a bachelor's degree from an accredited institution of higher education.  

LIS > Code of Virginia > 19.2-37

To be a real judge in the state of Virginia, you must be a member of the stae bar (ie a Virginia lawyer) for a minimum of 5 years.

Judicial Selection in the States - Methods of Judicial Selection - Virginia

So while Wiki is an excellant resource, it can not be relied upon for the specific duties of a magistrate under Virginia law.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 18, 2013)

Praying at a state sanctioned meeting?  Off with her head!  Where is the outrage from the Left over separation of church and state?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman: Dad worked as magistrate
> ...



While I apologize to the state of Virginia, does that mean I can't refer to Robert Zimmerman as a judge? No.

Daily Kos: Judge Robert Zimmerman



> Orlando's FOX News channel interviewed retired Virginia Supreme Court Magistrate Judge Robert Zimmerman and asked him to say what happened that night when his son...



http://www.examiner.com/article/orl...judge-zimmerman-a-platform-to-lie-for-his-son

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/story/17376796/exclusive-robert-zimmerman-interview



> Robert Zimmerman, a former magistrate judge and Vietnam War veteran, said he has never had to deal with anything of this magnitude.


----------



## Duped (Jul 18, 2013)

She is a political hack bitch - concealing evidence. Her ass needs to go to jail.


----------



## Vox (Jul 18, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Praying at a state sanctioned meeting?  Off with her head!  Where is the outrage from the Left over separation of church and state?



yeah, where is the lawsuit from ACLU and all those crazy atheists fighting with Christmas trees?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 18, 2013)

I hope this bitch rots in prison for about 30 years.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2013)

Vox said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Praying at a state sanctioned meeting?  Off with her head!  Where is the outrage from the Left over separation of church and state?
> ...



I'm sure this is "different" somehow


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 18, 2013)

Speaking of Detroit, check this site out: Yves Marchand & Romain Meffre Photography - The Ruins of Detroit

The Ruins of Detroit. It's a modern day ghost town.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse is boycotting Florida -
> ...



What are you saying?

Jesse isn't going to Florida?

Hush yo mouth!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Quick the game you play is easy to win.

Why wasn't this introduced? It is the smoking gun.
Trayvon Martin?s Drugs, Guns Cell Phone Records Make A Thug?

Why didn't the cops ask Ben Crump these questions?
Benjamin Crump ? Attorney and Manipulative Liar?. The Modern Al Sharpton | The Last Refuge

Why didn't anyone ask Tracy Martin this?
Was Trayvon Martin?s Father a Gang Member? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 18, 2013)

The leftist seem to want to make gang members and thugs the roll models of our children.

Fuck you quick and all you fuckers!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Sorry bout that,

1. He isn't going to Florida
2. I know that will be painful
3. But you are strong
4. And will get over it


Regards,

Sir Rattus Of Mozzarella


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Quick:

Why didn't Diamond Eugene tell this to investigators?
Rachel Jeantel Thinks Trayvon 'Swung First' | National Review Online


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> 
> Recording #6  Timestamp 16:54
> 
> ...


Like I said you want Zimmerman to be guilty of something so bad, that you will grab onto a string that is barely seen, even if that string isn't going to hold the weight in the end, and this once you grabbed onto it out of desperation.  

You have never had your voice recorded I take it, where as when you heard it back, it didn't even sound like you ? Zimmerman probably couldn't believe he was screaming like a girl, and figured it couldn't' have been him screaming in that tone on the playback, so he became embarrassed at the time where as he was ashamed to admit that he was on the bottom taking a whooping and screaming like a girl..... What would you have done or said when confronted with a recorded voice that was you, but you didn't recognize it, because you have never heard yourself recorded before like that ? A recorded voice is always going to throw you when you hear it back, because it almost never sounds like the person who was recorded, even though it was that person who was recorded.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 18, 2013)

Jesse!! Come back!  We cannot do without your awe inspiring words of wisdom

What to do what to do.

No Jesse to tell us what to think.

/brain


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> ...



You're wasting your time man. Quick doesn't even realize that his "smoking gun" was covered in testimony in front of the jury. Didn't sway them, but what do they know. They actually were around for the whole trial not the last two days.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


OMG, kidding me right ? You are a hopeless desperate human being it appears, that undoubtedly thinks you are way smarter than most when playing a game like you play, but it's funny because it is just that "a thought of yours", in which has no credibility at all in the way that you are speaking or attempting to rationalize your thoughts here.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Laugh out loud.  What a ridiculous attempt at an analogy.


----------



## Zona (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The leftist seem to want to make gang members and thugs the roll models of our children.
> 
> Fuck you quick and all you fuckers!



Really, all of us?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 18, 2013)

*Rachel Jeantel Believes Trayvon Martin Swung FIRST On Zimmerman*

[youtube]ubd-7Elbp48[/youtube]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 18, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



He was found not guilty because of self defense. There will be no civil trial and if there is the Martin's will be paying for Zimmerman's lawyer when it is done.

The preponderance of the evidence still falls to Zimmerman. Most witnesses testified Zimmerman was on the bottom calling for help. I think the prosecution only had one witness claim otherwise.

The damage to Zimmerman's nose and head support his story. The fact that the police lied to him and said there was a video and he said he was glad will come in as well as the fact he took 2 lie detector tests and passed both.

Further in a civil trial Martin's past comes in. he was a thug and a criminal. This supports Zimmerman not Martin.

Any same judge would dismiss the case at the go.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> [While I apologize to the state of Virginia, does that mean I can't refer to Robert Zimmerman as a judge? No.
> 
> Daily Kos: Judge Robert Zimmerman




Sorry, went to your Daily Kos link and it is worse than worthless.  You really want to rely upon that?



QuickHitCurepon said:


> > Orlando's FOX News channel interviewed retired Virginia Supreme Court Magistrate Judge Robert Zimmerman and asked him to say what happened that night when his son...




Yep the key word is "magistrate" who are appointed by the Virginia Supreme Court which is why they are called  Virginia Supreme Court Magistrate 




QuickHitCurepon said:


> Orlando's FOX News gives Judge Zimmerman a platform to lie for his son - Baltimore liberal | Examiner.com




All that proves is you can not judge a book by its cover or a story by its headline.  If you actually read the story it states:



> Orlando's FOX News channel interviewed retired Virginia Supreme Court *Magistrate* Judge Robert Zimmerman





QuickHitCurepon said:


> Robert Zimmerman interview - FOX 35 News Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> > Robert Zimmerman, a former magistrate judge and Vietnam War veteran, said he has never had to deal with anything of this magnitude.



The key passage is a former *magistrate* judge .

As I told you a magistrate in Virginia is a glorified clerk who does not even have to be a lawyer.  A real judge in Virginia must be a member of the Virginia Bar for a minimum of 5 years.    I can post plenty of articles which refer to Simon Cowell as a judge or Paula Abdul as a judge...  That does not mean they have any judicial power as that term is  employed in a court of law. Anything else?


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 18, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> 7 Mind Blowing Moments From Zimmerman Juror B37's First Interview | ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For about an hour I thought it sounded reasonable.

What a surprise. 

I can't keep trying to wear different hats. 

Fetch forth the crystal ball and let us see where we are this time next year. As 2013 began--Sandy Hook before it reached midpoint Boston bombing. What else can be in store for the remainder of the year?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 18, 2013)

[YouTube]vL0pExslwRg[/YouTube]


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 18, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Angela Corey, the special prosecutor who struck out going after George Zimmerman, has not taken defeat well. At Red State, streiff catalogues her outrageous behavior in an article that should be read in its entirety:
> 
> I think everyone can now agree on one thing, Angela Corey was possibly the worst possible choice for a high profile prosecution.
> 
> ...



Corey is the one who needs to be investigated for civil rights violations against Zimmerman AND Marissa Alexander.  Alexander needs to be released and compensated for the things Corey did to her with her malicious prosecution of a case that should NEVER have been brought.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

I attempted to send a question to koshergrl but she will not accept PM's.  I now understand why.   She, like others who post here like to hit and run.  Cowards they be.  So, I suggest that the powers (Cereal Killer)  sanction anyone who will not accept PM's when they  give Negative Reps.  

American jurisprudence always allows the accused to confront their accusers.  Seems 'American' that we be allowed to question our accusers. or they ought not to be allowed to cowardly hide behind their keyboards.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 18, 2013)

rdean said:


> This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't. They have lied from the very first day. And, they will keep right on lying.

Notice too that GZ let his skinhead hair "do" grow out for the trial.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Jesse!! Come back!  We cannot do without your awe inspiring words of wisdom
> 
> What to do what to do.
> 
> ...



Post Reported to #AttackWatch.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Prove it.  Post critical numbers over a period of time wherein property and lives were saved vis a vis lives and property lost by gun violence.  Do so or be proved a liar.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You dont understand, likely because you didnt read or comprehend our posts  instead you incorrectly inferred in knee-jerk fashion that were disagreeing with the verdict. 

Were not talking about the trial, nor are we rehashing the evidence, testimony, or events. The verdict was rendered and the trial has ended.  

The discussion has moved on to the nature of American criminal jurisprudence and the greater burden placed upon the state to ensure individual liberty and limited government authority, even if that requires the 'non-innocent' to be set free, such as Zimmerman. 

Indeed, the verdict was a victory for the rights enshrined in the 5th and 6th Amendments and a resounding repudiation of potential tyranny.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 18, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



Are you serious?.....
Maybe it's to protect them against retaliation for their verdict on a trial.

I can't believe you asked this question.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 18, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> 
> Two morons desperate for attention, IMO.
> 
> As for B-37 I agree with Lakhota, she had an agenda going in, and that agenda had nothing to do with trying to determine the truth.



Calls for speculation not based on facts of the case

You mouth-breathers can't imagine the possibility of an Individual having their own point of view.
The mere thought of not walking lockstep with your fellow lemmings terrifies you


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 18, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > [While I apologize to the state of Virginia, does that mean I can't refer to Robert Zimmerman as a judge? No.
> ...



A magistrate in Virginia is the same thing essentially as a Justice of the Peace elsewhere...it is NOT the same as a judge.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The world according to Al Sharpton:
> 
> A battle was lost, but the war's not over ... Al Sharpton says he WILL NOT REST until justice is served for Trayvon Martin's death -- after yesterday's not guilty verdict for the man who pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...



How much of the 33 mil did they collect?
After attorneys fess and costs less than 200K.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Nothing I, George or anyone admitted about the scream is any evidence in the case.
As evidenced by the Judge's charge to the jury and the evidence introduced at trial and the witness testimony which resulted in a not guilty verdict.
You just do not get it do you Moe?
If this and if that and maybe because it might have been is all you have because you are too stupid to understand the concept of PRESUMED INNOCENT UNDER THE LAW.
George Zimmerman DOES NOT HAVE TO PROVE ANYTHING you moron.
How many times do we have to explain that to you?
BTW, I dig that bike of yours. Used to ride often but as a result of investigating 100 or so mudercycle accidents over the last 31 years in my work gave that up years ago.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 18, 2013)

Of course he isn't the first racist killer to go free. He isn't a racist killer.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > [While I apologize to the state of Virginia, does that mean I can't refer to Robert Zimmerman as a judge? No.
> ...



How about you let the readers judge just how much of a judge he was?

Robert J. Zimmerman, Trayvon shooter's dad, a magistrate in Virginia court system | theGrio



> George Zimmerman&#8217;s father served as a Supreme Court magistrate in the Virginia court system until five years ago, serving as a court officer who dealt with criminal cases.
> 
> The Virginia court system is subdivided into supreme and circuit courts, lower courts and magistrates, who perform judicial functions such as conducting &#8220;probable cause&#8221; hearings on criminal complaints brought by police and determining whether a person who has been arrested is eligible for bail.
> 
> ...



Clearly, I showed before that people are calling him different titles, magistrate, magistrate judge.

So now we find officer is ok too. How about just not being so picky, especially since Wikipedia says that in common language the terms magistrate and judge are interchangeable? I'll probably refer to Robert Zimmerman as magistrate or magistrate judge now, but I'm not going to promise anything. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/2...yvon-martin-beat-his-son-threatened-his-life/



> A former magistrate judge and Vietnam War veteran, Robert Zimmerman says this is one of the hardest things he has ever been through.



So when Fox also here says "magistrate judge," that rules out saying judge. I don't quite get your reasoning there. Saying solely judge is an abbreviated version.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Covered in testimony doesn't mean it was presented to the jury correctly. Post a link to testimony or give arguments why you believe I'm wrong there.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



If it could have been shown conclusively that Trayvon was the one screaming, they would have convicted Zimmerman along with the other prominent evidence against him. Just because the prosecution didn't do that properly makes them the morons not me. It looks plain to me.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



They showed the interrogation where he was asked if he could identify his voice. The officer that was doing the interrogation was on the stand. The prosecutor asked him if he could hear GZ say that it didn't sound like his voice. He said that he could hear that and that he did in fact say it. He also said that he felt like it meant that he couldn't believe it was his voice, not that it wasn't his voice.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The leftist seem to want to make gang members and thugs the roll models of our children.
> 
> Fuck you quick and all you fuckers!



Trayvon is not a thug so your comment is invalid.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxqElKum6t0]Chris Serino FULL Testimony 7/1/2013. George Zimmerman Trial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



If Trayvon was the only one screaming how could there _even be_ ANY ambivalence? Why wouldn't GZ just own up to it?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The leftist seem to want to make gang members and thugs the roll models of our children.
> ...



You're right. These tweets sound like they come from a choir boy.

The Daily Caller obtains Trayvon Martin?s tweets | The Daily Caller


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Chris Serino FULL Testimony 7/1/2013. George Zimmerman Trial - YouTube



Was this the only mention of Zimmerman denying it was him screaming? If so, shouldn't the prosecution have made this a major issue? 

I'm listening to this video anyway.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It wasn't TM screaming! You dip shit. That doesn't even sound like me is not the same as it is not me. Watch the interrogation where he says it and then hear the inflection of his voice. You can't get that from reading it in articles. Keep digging. It is something different every fucking day. If you weren't lazy as fuck you could actually watch these things and not rely on blogs.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



There were a lot of texts attributed to Martin that were never authenticated. Are these authenticated? If not, they are meaningless.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



His account and the tweets stopped after his death. Good enough for me. I can't authenticate anything you say, and it is definitely meaningless, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 18, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Well, that makes one of us.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 18, 2013)

> Perjury by Contradiction
> 
> 
> 
> If a witness in the course of testimony offers contradicting facts, that witness can be charged with a third-degree felony. *When two contradicting statements are presented under oath, the prosecutor does not need to establish which of the two statements is false--only that the two statements cannot logically both be true.*



Perjury Laws In Florida | eHow

Of course not!  That would be *RACIST!*


----------



## Zona (Jul 18, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zimmerman is neither a racist nor a killer. Dumbass.



So he didn't kill someone?  Martin family, this is great news?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I did listen to GZ's response were talking about. Did you? I posted it.

The revelation is that he had a chance to answer a direct and unambiguous question regarding who was screaming, and Zimmerman failed to.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 18, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



negged.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yea, I listened when it was played in court. I listened to the corresponding testimony. Obviously you weren't satisfied with reality, so continue your search for the 3rd gunman on the grassy knoll. You're a fucking joke.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



We're talking about specific texts claimed to be Trayvon's. To then bring into everything "authenticate" about the trial shows a desperation on your part.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Perhaps you would be better served posting in the conspiracy theories forum. Your attempt to retry the case on the message board with evidence that everyone else has already seen and considered and weighed is very immature and embarrassing. You need to move on. Your crackpot theories have all been disproven, yet you still shout the same nonsense. If you feel you could crack the case, the DOJ has an email account setup for your legal brilliance. Please post your drivel there!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You are trying to draw attention away from the fact the prosecution had a smoking gun and dropped the ball by not exploiting it or maybe they really didn't want to convict Zimmerman because his dad was a magistrate judge. That's why they charged him with murder 2 and not manslaughter. They knew they could botch the trial and then GZ would never have to worry about prosecution again out of double jeopardy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I asked you to show me where my smoking gun was refuted by testimony, and so far, you have only given me a 3 hour video of testimony.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



A magistrate signs your fucking warrant once you are arrested. They are in the jail when they bring you in. Your smoking gun was presented in evidence and I'm pretty sure in closing arguments as well. The state attorney that filed the charges disbanded a grand jury and omitted evidence in her warrant to pursue 2nd degree murder charges. The only thing that is smoking on this is you....put the pipe down my friend. You have a problem.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's what everyone else listened to, including the jury. You don't want to watch it that's fine. Get your information from a blog instead. I prefer to go to the horse's mouth, but the sky is blue in my world. Can't speak for you on that one.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Comb through these to Quick and see if you can crack these mysteries where everyone else failed.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aabVQPlNR4E]62 School children see UFO land and alien beings come out - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHo7FHn2gSs]Bigfoot Stalking Campers In Arizona [Real Bigfoot Encounters] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1rI6EupIac]Documentary about Mothman Part1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I've listened to a half-hour of the Serino tape you posted and have heard not a word about the screaming.

Again, present links and quotes of specific areas where my smoking gun was refuted by testimony or your own arguments and stop making vague references as if they mean something.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...ial-zimmerman-trial-thread-2.html#post7557733


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Don't watch it then shit for brains. It wasn't the only thing he testified to. Don't know what to say. Present a link that says it wasn't covered and then I will think you still have a functioning brain. YOU ARE RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Comb through these to Quick and see if you can crack these mysteries where everyone else failed.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I didn't say I wasn't going to watch it all. I will. I can't watch 3 hours of video in only 30 minutes.

It might help if you could be more specific though.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Comb through these to Quick and see if you can crack these mysteries where everyone else failed.



You sure are lazy and want everyone to disprove you or just accept it. Thank god our justice system doesn't work this way. You need to look into getting medical care.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It is specifically in that video. Could you post a specific link to video evidence to prove that GZ's dad was pushing a corrupt justice system that he wasn't even apart of? Until then your arguments are meaningless.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



How many times are you going to try to convince people of that without directly addressing the argument? LMAO


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm asking for you to produce evidence to what you claim. Much like you always press for. I provide it. You provide nothing. I don't believe your nut-wing blog posts. Give me a fucking break hypocrite.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

This is what a Virginia magistrate does.

http://www.bvso.net/Documents/The Office of The Virginia Magistrate.pdf


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



What do you think I did. It is best to look at my original posts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...ial-zimmerman-trial-thread-2.html#post7557733


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> This is what a Virginia magistrate does.
> 
> http://www.bvso.net/Documents/The Office of The Virginia Magistrate.pdf



He would have made around $160,000 in Virginia. On a side note, they have invented this crazy tool. It is called google. You type in whatever you want to know about and it pops up. It is unbelievable what you can find!


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

Quick, I'm done with you man. Maybe I will see you some day on CNN doing an interview on how you cracked the case and Eric Holder gave you a blow job to congratulate you. Until then you can fuck off.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm thinking no. #1 she is black. That's a valid defense for lying to the poe lease, much like self defense is justification for lethal force. #2 is anybody really sure what she said? #3 she had a hurry on.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 18, 2013)

She had just put a rush on it...no beef


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> This is what a Virginia magistrate does.
> 
> http://www.bvso.net/Documents/The Office of The Virginia Magistrate.pdf



It says that magistrates are an integral part of the judicial system.

Also, it says they perform a lot of the duties judges perform in other states like bail determination, warrants, subpoenas. It also says that along with judges, magistrates can produce orders to hospitalize certain individuals.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Trayvon never knew he dad that gun till Zimmerman got it out and shot in him in the last seconds of his life. And the only way Zimmerman could have gotten his gun is if Trayvon was in the porcess of retreeting when Zimmerman  got at it and shot him. The way Zimmerman desicribed Trayvon being on him niether could have reached the gun. 

Rachel was not Trayvon's girlfrienf she was his bestfriend. She is very insistant that Trayvon said get off get off and the end of that phone call.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 18, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman: Screaming In 911 Call ?Doesn?t Even Sound Like Me? [Audio] | Axiom Amnesia
> ...



Who was screaming was one of the most important pieces of potential evidence in the trial, and to dismiss it is stupid. Anyone asked to determine whether a wrongful death occurred would state yes or no, if it was him when there were only two possibilities. If Zimmerman didn't know who screamed, he is obviously lying and means it was Trayvon screaming.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 18, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> ...



Nah...not terrified, shocked if your kind every posted anything beyond the basic ad hominem (as you have done here).


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> The White House and Eric Holder don't like the verdict and they're investigating to see if they can bring federal charges against Zimmerman.
> 
> They don't want to pursue charges against blacks, but they do want to pursue charges against someone they consider to be white.
> 
> ...



not a chance of it


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UbR9TkKatu0]PJTV: George Zimmerman Is Not White, Unless You Are Liberal (Warning: Graphic Images) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

For people who are trying to retry the case on the internet when they didn't watch the actual trial, I present this video:


----------



## auditor0007 (Jul 19, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The truth hurts, doesn't it?  Apparently you are just another left winger who can never see anything other than the propaganda that you are fed.  The same shit happens on the right with many issues.  I suppose you consider being called a creepy ass cracker normal coming from a black person.  I don't.  It tells me the kid was a punk.  BTW, there is plenty of evidence that did not come out at trial that also indicates this kid was a punk.  Want to keep ignoring facts?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Have you seen the interviews that Diamond Eugene has done since the trial? She says that TM thought GZ was a cop, and that she believes he threw the first punch. You're right she wasn't his girlfriend. She wasn't 16. Her name wasn't Dee Dee. All of those things were made up by Ben Crump, the Martin family attorney.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I would regonized my voice instantly.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I believe that Magistrate is a British term for judge.  All I'm telling you is that in Virginia a Magistrate isn't a judge in the way you seem to think.  Most don't have law degrees.  As I said before it's essentially a Justice of the Peace...something that Virginia doesn't have.  The position of Magistrate fills many of the same roles that a JP would have elsewhere.  By the by...Quick?  Relying on Wiki for facts is dicey...some of what you find there* is* factual but some is simply wrong.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Eat shit, whore. I don't know one single person that was happy about that kid dying.

You libtards are fucking schyzo.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



You know what?  I paid a bill online today and at one point you have to say your name.  When what I'd said was repeated to me on a recording I was struck by how strange my voice sounded.  I don't hear myself often.  I also didn't think it sounded like me.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Who's Diamond Eugene? That's ridiculous that Trayvon thought he was a cop. If Zimmerman was a trained cop he would be trained to go right up to Trayvon and identify himself and ask him if he coulsd help him  and I do not know a street cop who does not were a uniform. Cops do not follow people thorugh the neighborhood.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

Zimmerman said he was screaming for help in EVERY interview that he gave.  Mr. Goode's testimony was that it was the man on the bottom who was screaming...the man he identified as George Zimmerman.

There is a REASON the jury felt the screams were George Zimmerman.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm curious, what's your take on this person?



She seems to be trying to cash in on her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Zimmerman said he was screaming for help in EVERY interview that he gave.  Mr. Goode's testimony was that it was the man on the bottom who was screaming...the man he identified as George Zimmerman.
> 
> There is a REASON the jury felt the screams were George Zimmerman.



All the more reason he should have identified the screams when the detective asked him to. He just hadn't rehearsed it yet.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> She sounds racist to me.  Her attempts at "rationalizing" her acquittal of Zimmerman seem to have backfired from what I've seen and heard.  I heard she cancelled her book deal.  I believe she had an "agenda" from the very beginning - including during jury selection.  Her husband is an attorney, and I believe she really WANTED on that jury.  I believe her mind was made up BEFORE the trial.  Plus, 4 of the other jurors have said she doesn't speak for them.
> 
> Also, I'd really like to know if she LIED during jury selection.



She seems like a racist to you because you are a fucking despicable racist asshole dimwit that thinks anyone that disagrees with the opinion handed down by Chris Mathews should be shot.

Since she is the juror that voted guilty on 2nd degree murder her lying during voir dire would only help Zimmerman on appeal if he had been found guilty.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Diamond Eugene is the nickname that Rachel Jenteal gave herself.  The whole "cop" thing arose out of Jenteal trying to mitigate her "Cracker" comment by telling interviewers that Cracker meant security guard or cop...something that strikes me as ridiculous and an obvious attempt at damage control for her image.  I'm down in Florida...here the term Cracker used a lot but never by anyone in that context.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman said he was screaming for help in EVERY interview that he gave.  Mr. Goode's testimony was that it was the man on the bottom who was screaming...the man he identified as George Zimmerman.
> ...



He answered honestly...it didn't sound like he thought his voice sounded.  Tell me that your voice sounded like you thought it did the first time you heard it on a recording...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

horselightning said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Thank you for proving you don't know all the details of the case. Diamond Eugene is the name that Rachel Jeantel used to send a letter to TM's mom that she wrote. Well she didn't write it because it was in cursive and she can't read or write cursive. Rachel Jeantel/Dee Dee/Diamond Eugene said on a national interview that Trayvon thought GZ was a cop and that she believed he threw the first punch. 

That you don't know this is why your opinion is taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Interesting that four jurors have distanced themselves from her comments. You would think they'd support her point of view, but they don't, so that makes me wonder a little...



Why do you think they would support her? I listened to her for 30 seconds and knew she was the lone holdout for a guilty verdict when they asked the judge for clarification on the manslaughter charge. She admitted the only reason she didn't find Zimmerman guilty is that she was forced to actually follow the law. Like you, she would have been happy to ignore the law and send him to prison for life just because he killed a black teenager. You should be defending her, yet you want to throw her under the bus in an attempt to get the verdict overturned.

Newsflash, even if the government proved that Zimmerman bribed the jury to get the not guilty verdict they cannot charge him with murder again. You really should stop listening to the idiots that think she lied in favor of Zimmerman.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, what's your take on this person?
> ...



She sounded just like you, why is that shocking?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, what's your take on this person?
> ...



Why is it that, even when you are making a good point, you say something stupid?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



It doesn't prohibit anything, asswipe.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 19, 2013)

Does this have anything to do with Rachel Jeantel's interview Monday night on Piers Morgan?

That was really something.   She was more open and honest about the phone conversation the night Trayvon died.

Rachel Jeantel's quote from Monday night on CNN:



> "They don't understand, they understand, 'Oh, he would just bash, or was kill.' When somebody bash somebody, like, blood people, trust me, in the area I live, that's not bashing. That's just called 'whoop ass.' You just got your ass whooped. That's what it is."



Rachel also admitted some other things that give insight as to why Trayvon chose to go after Zimmerman rather than run away.    The two talked about Zimmerman being a rapist (and therefore gay) and Trayvon apparently decided he needed a whoop ass.   Rachel said Trayvon ain't that way (gay).   She seems to be saying that it was all Zimmerman's fault simply because he thought Trayvon was going to do more than just beat him up.    I have no idea how you can tell what a person's intentions are, but it's clear that Trayvon was wanting to fight and not scared.

In earlier text messages, Trayvon told Rachel that he got into a fight and was happy because he made the other guy bleed.   He was anxious to fight him again because he didn't bleed enough to satisfy Trayvon.

Then, as if she realized she said too much, she made this remark:


> "Oh, my! Jeez! Oh, my. I'm destroying the whole thing."



Maybe she did destroy the chance for the DOJ to go after Zimmerman.   She admitted that Trayvon was going to give Zimmerman a whoop ass after they talked about him being a rapist.   Sounds like Trayvon may have believed Zimmerman was interested in him.

If there is truth to what Rachel said, then maybe beating Zimmerman up was actually a hate crime against gays.    That seems to be the reason he went after him.    

Stupid things happened that night.   If Zimmerman had stayed in his truck, then Martin wouldn't have acted like an idiot punk who was looking for a fight.   

I wonder if it would have helped if Zimmerman and other neighborhood watch people would wear a hat or jacket that identifies them as watchers.


----------



## The Gadfly (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Wry, I give you credit for one thing here; although you could have done it more clearly, you've pointed out the main difficulty everyone has had with this case. There is not a single issue here,; there are two; they are separate and distinct, and must be adjudged by two very different standards.

The first is criminal culpability. That one is a matter of law, and insofar as the facts can be known, the jury got that one right. According to the laws of the state of FL, Zimmerman acted lawfully, (or at any rate there is insufficient probative evidence to show that he did not), and by law, he had to be acquitted of the charges brought. The way that statute is written (and it is different from the common law self-defense provisions that apply in many other jurisdictions), it does not matter, that Zimmerman's judgement could have been better; nor whether what he did was morally justified on any level. The only question is, were his actions, as far as they can be known, lawful? They were, and one does not have to agree with them, to understand that.

The second, and perhaps more pertinent question is moral culpability. That is entirely different; very different standards apply, and I am less sympathetic with Zimmerman on that question. When one chooses to carry a (legally defined) deadly weapon, or is simply possessed by training and/or physical ability with the means to react with deadly force, there is an extra moral responsibility to exercise restraint in acting in any way which might initiate an unnecessary confrontation. (Again,  by law in some jurisdictions, that responsibility may extend into the legal realm, but under the relevant FL statute, it does not). Zimmerman's actions do NOT meet THAT standard. He reasonably could, without endangering himself or anyone else, have broken off any pursuit of Martin when he lost sight of him, if indeed, he had elected to pursue him at all. He failed to do so, and is morally (though NOT legally) culpable to some extent, for that failure. However, Martin was not entirely without fault in his own actions. He could have, had he kept going in the direction he was headed, have reached the safety of the apartment where he was staying well before Zimmerman could have caught up to him. For whatever reason, he chose not to do that, and he too, has some share of moral responsibility for what ensued. (It is worth noting, parenthetically, that in many jurisdictions, Martin could not have legally claimed self-defense either; he would have had a "duty to flee or retreat", if he could reasonably have done so, and all we know, suggests that he could have). Now, it may not feel fair, to many, that a an older man was absolved of legal consequence for his moral failing, while a seventeen-year-old paid for his with his life. It's hard to accept, from an emotional standpoint, and so it's easy to fault the legal system, or blame racism, or do anything, but accept that life is not always fair, and justice and morality are not always the same. (We often confuse them, because of our desire for a fair society, and our sympathy for underdogs, but they remain fundamentally different)

All that said, what I've said from the beginning of this still stands. We cannot ask the judicial process to mete out punishments for what we believe are MORAL (but not legal) offenses; that process necessarily has a narrower purview. Nor can we mete out any such punishment ourselves, individually or collectively; to form a lynch mob, or contribute to one, is if anything, a greater moral failing than the one we seek to sanction. As a society, we've agreed not to do that, even when we want to. That's some progress, and I hope we maintain it. 

And so, we cannot  punish George Zimmerman; he is, like it or not, beyond our legitimate reach. To some, he's a victim, or a hero; to others, he's a villain. Perhaps he's none of those, just someone who did not live up to a big responsibility, and now has to live with the memory of what he did. Whether that's enough, I'll personally leave for a Higher (and Far Wiser) Court to decide.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



How the fuck do you know? Were you there? 

How do you know he lost sight of him? How do you know he listened to the dispatcher? 

There's actually no proof he listened to them because the shooting happened quite a ways from where his vehicle was, even though the GZ true believers think it happened right next to the car. 

Everything GZ was saying points to him definitely not letting TM out of his sight. "These fucking punks always get away", he said. He wasn't going to let the kid out of his sight because he wanted the credit for apprehending him.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



If that was your defense of Trayvon's actions, Sailor...all I can say is it's even a worse case than the Prosecution put on.

You say it looks like he got hit in the nose and fell, hitting his head on the sidewalk?  Well, THAT right there is assault and battery.  Then you've got an eye witness (Goode) who saw Martin on top of Zimmerman beating him.  THAT is an attack that was continued AFTER someone was knocked down and incapacitated.  Then you want to add that Zimmerman was "an out of shape pussy"?  So not only was Martin sucker punching someone...he was sucker punching an out of shape pussy and then continuing on to give him a sound beating?  If you were the lawyer for the Prosecution...you might as well rest your case now because you just lost it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



If Zimmerman had stayed in his car and waited for the cops, there would have been no fight nor would a teenager have been murdered.

Like I said.................if you follow me at night and I catch you, I'm gonna turn around and ask what the fuck you're doing.  If you start saying bigoted bullshit to me, I'm probably gonna knock you on your ass.

Zimmerman initiated the confrontation by following Trayvon, even after the 911 operator told him "we don't need you to do that".

Why would I be confrontational towards someone following me?  Because I'd spend a lot of time overseas and have been followed before.  And yeah..............in Italy I did have a confrontation.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Wow, you really didn't follow the trial, did you?  Your ignorance of what was testified to is quite frankly STAGGERING!  Both Zimmerman and Martin provided testimony that they'd lost sight of each other when Martin ran away.  Martin is either outside of the condo where he is staying or close by according to what he told Rachel Jenteal.  Zimmerman is over a hundred yards away...both men in the pitch dark.  There is the four minute's that go by before the fight starts when Zimmerman has no clue where Martin is.  He's told the Police that he's lost him and is walking back to meet them by his SUV when Martin approaches him out of the dark and confronts him with the "You got a problem?" challenge.

I don't know of ANYONE that thinks the shooting happened near Zimmerman's SUV!  Where you came up with that notion I'd love to hear.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 19, 2013)

Clementine said:


> Does this have anything to do with Rachel Jeantel's interview Monday night on Piers Morgan?
> 
> That was really something.   She was more open and honest about the phone conversation the night Trayvon died.
> 
> ...



yeah, and if that guy hadn't flashed his cash he wouldn't have been mugged. If that girl hadn't dressed so provocatively she wouldn't have been gang raped.

I am so tired of hearing lefties blame the victim when the perp is a protected group and the Truth  hurts their agit prop of the day.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Huge problem with your scenario, Sailor!  Martin lost Zimmerman when he ran away.  He was over a football field away from his pursuer in the pitch dark...right outside of the condo he was staying at.  He was completely safe.  All he had to do was go inside.

Martin didn't do THAT, though...did he?  No, he walked back and confronted the man he had just racially profiled as a "Cracker".  He went LOOKING for a fight.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Actually, he was several houses (meaning at least 3) away from his house before he was confronted.

Zimmerman followed and tracked Martin, which is why he should be sent to jail for murder.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

It makes me shake my head at the concept that George Zimmerman is at fault simply because he tried to follow someone at a distance to keep them in sight until the Police arrived...but Trayvon Martin is somehow justified in walking a hundred yards away from the safety of the condo to confront someone and punch them in the nose.  How does that work in a rational world?  Seriously...


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It would be a very short thread!



> Originally posted by *Toes* > Rick is a pRick.





> Originally posted by * MeBelle* > Yes, he is.



/thread


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> She sounds racist to me.  Her attempts at "rationalizing" her acquittal of Zimmerman seem to have backfired from what I've seen and heard.  I heard she cancelled her book deal.  I believe she had an "agenda" from the very beginning - including during jury selection.  Her husband is an attorney, and I believe she really WANTED on that jury.  I believe her mind was made up BEFORE the trial.  Plus, 4 of the other jurors have said she doesn't speak for them.
> 
> Also, I'd really like to know if she LIED during jury selection.



Agreed.  I think she probably did lie during jury selection.  The trial verdict is in question because of her, as far as I'm concerned.  She should be investigated for jury misconduct.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Another person who didn't follow the testimony in the trial!  What's with you guys?

Martin runs from Zimmerman and in doing so cuts off his phone call with Rachel Jenteal.  When she calls back over a minute later she testifies that he is breathing hard.  The distance from the T area to the condo where he is staying is about 120 yards.  Rachel Jenteal testifies that Trayvon said he was right by the condo which it's hard to picture him being anywhere else if he's still breathing hard after running for sixty seconds.  Meantime Zimmerman is on the phone with the Police, telling them that he's no longer able to see the man who fled.  He's walking back to his SUV.

So explain to me how it is that Zimmerman is guilty of "tracking" Trayvon Martin when it's Martin who HAD to have walked BACK up the sidewalk to the T area...a full 120 yards...and appears out of the darkness with his "You got a problem?" challenge?  How does that WORK in your scenario, Sailor?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up:  What do you think of Stephanie and CrusaderFrank?
> ...



LMAO  And  your mother wears combat boots.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Zimmerman tracked Trayvon after he left his car.

He was told "we don't need you to do that" by the 911 operator when he said he was going to follow him.

How's that work out for you?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

And your contention that he was 3 houses away from the condo is directly repudiated by Rachel Jenteal's testimony.  When she was asked why she didn't call the Police if she thought Trayvon was in some kind of trouble with the "Cracker"...she replied that she didn't think it was necessary because Trayvon's dad was right there at the condo to help Trayvon if he needed it.  If he's 3 buildings away then it's obvious that he's not close enough to home to get that help.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> And your contention that he was 3 houses away from the condo is directly repudiated by Rachel Jenteal's testimony.  When she was asked why she didn't call the Police if she thought Trayvon was in some kind of trouble with the "Cracker"...she replied that she didn't think it was necessary because Trayvon's dad was right there at the condo to help Trayvon if he needed it.  If he's 3 buildings away then it's obvious that he's not close enough to home to get that help.



Really?  Got a link to prove your bullshit?

And...............if you'd seen the graphics which showed where Trayvon was shot, as well as where his house was, you might have a bit of a different opinion.

Like I said.................I watched the trial, it's apparent that you didn't.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 19, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > She sounds racist to me.  Her attempts at "rationalizing" her acquittal of Zimmerman seem to have backfired from what I've seen and heard.  I heard she cancelled her book deal.  I believe she had an "agenda" from the very beginning - including during jury selection.  Her husband is an attorney, and I believe she really WANTED on that jury.  I believe her mind was made up BEFORE the trial.  Plus, 4 of the other jurors have said she doesn't speak for them.
> ...



Yep.  I'm also wondering if she's feeling a little stupid after her Anderson Cooper interview.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Zimmerman "attempted" to follow at a distance.  Never once did he confront Martin, even when Martin circled back to walk around Zimmerman's SUV.  When the 9/11 operator told Zimmerman "We don't need you to do that."...what was Zimmerman's response?  He said "OK".

So kindly explain how Martin's decision to return over a hundred yards...AWAY FROM THE SAFETY OF THE CONDO...after referring to someone in a racially derisive manner wasn't HIM confronting George Zimmerman?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And your contention that he was 3 houses away from the condo is directly repudiated by Rachel Jenteal's testimony.  When she was asked why she didn't call the Police if she thought Trayvon was in some kind of trouble with the "Cracker"...she replied that she didn't think it was necessary because Trayvon's dad was right there at the condo to help Trayvon if he needed it.  If he's 3 buildings away then it's obvious that he's not close enough to home to get that help.
> ...



It's actually obvious that you DIDN'T watch the trial, Sailor because you're so wrong on so many of the facets of the case.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If his response was "ok", then why did he continue to follow Trayvon?

Sorry...............but if you tell me that you don't need me to follow someone, and I answer "ok", but continue to do so, that means that I didn't follow the directions that I was given.

Zimmerman continued to follow Trayvon after being told he didn't need to do that.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

First of all we're not talking about "houses" here...those are townhouse condos.  There are three BUILDINGS that run the entire distance from the T area to where the condo Martin was staying in is located.  If he was "3 houses" away as you've stipulated he'd be at the T (which is hard to fathom since he's out of breath after running for a minute).


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 19, 2013)

I think Stephanie's drunk.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



There is ZERO proof that Zimmerman continued to follow Martin after being told not to by the 9/11 operator.  He says OK and then he and the dispatcher start discussing where it is that the Police should meet him.  He's walking back at this point.  Martin is over a hundred yards away, close to the condo.  So how does a fight take place unless Martin walks BACK up the sidewalk to confront Zimmerman?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 19, 2013)

Pictures tell a thousand words.  Good post, rdean.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

And as for blaming Zimmerman for getting out of his SUV and "attempting" to follow Martin?  When Martin takes off running the dispatcher asked, "He's running? Which way is he running?"  At which point Zimmerman gets out of the truck and tries to see.  For all of you that put such great import into the dispatcher telling Zimmerman to stop pursuing (which he DID!) you should also give some thought to whether Zimmerman was simply trying to provide the dispatcher the information that they were requesting by getting out of the truck to try and keep Martin in sight.


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2013)

excellent post...


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

The idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> It was an all white jury.



No it wasn't dingbat.


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> the idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.



to defend oneself with a weapon and deadly force it should take more than a bloodied nose..I dont know what sheltered world you live in but in my world there would an awful lot of dead good people if everyone who got in  fist fight pulled a gun and shot someone


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > the idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.
> ...



If I'm packing a gun and someone is smashing my face into concrete would you expect me to ask them nicely to stop, or blow their brains out. Personally, I'd choose the latter. Thanks for proving you are just as stupid as rdean is... I knew you had it in you.


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



now its his face that was smashed into the concrete ??..if you are packing a gun I would expect you not to follow people around at night in the dark and have enough sense to know what that person may fear..I would expect you to do everything in your power to defuse the situation not aggravate it..and I would expect you to fight like a man before resorting to a gun..


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Fight like a man?  sorry idiot, but last time I checked assault is still illegal. If you want to live like a caveman that's your choice, the rest of us have the Right to defend ourselves with deadly force if we feel our lives are being threatened by two bit street thugs... It's just the way it is.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

Multiple threads about juror B-37 by the usual suspects... I guess the DNC handed out their marching orders. Poor liberals will just have to wait for a school shooting before they can push their gun control agenda again. Boo hoo...


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



now its two street thugs..lol..I do not want to live as a caveman..just as a man ..instead of as a frightened exaggerating histrionic coward..


----------



## The Professor (Jul 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not an expert on assessing the severity of injuries, so I yield to your greater expertise.  However, I believe I am more familiar with laws pertaining to self defense than you might be (actually, I have a JD).   The law does not require that someone  receive  serious injury before using deadly force in self defense.  In fact the law does not require that one suffer any injuries at all before using deadly  force in self defense.  The law requires only a reasonable FEAR of serious bodily injury or death.  It is the reasonable FEAR of serious injury that is required, not an actual injury .  I will give you an example:

John and Joe are friends.  Joe has a friend named Mark that John does not know.  Joe wants to play a trick on John and asks  Mark to confront John  with an unloaded gun and pretend he is going to shoot him.  Mark agrees and approaches John accusing  him of messing around with his girlfriend.  Mark then says, Now you die, and  points the gun at John's chest.

At this point John has not been seriously injured, and in reality is in no danger of being seriously injured.   However, if John draws his concealed weapon  and shoots Mark, killing him, John has a perfect case for self defense.  John didnt know that Mark was joking and  didn't know the gun was not loaded; therefore he had a reasonably fear of  death or serious bodily injury unless he shot Mark and the use of deadly force is justified.  I am aware of more than a few cases where deadly force was allowed when someone was threatened with a toy gun.   If  a jury determines that a reasonably prudent person  would believe the toy gun is real, the defendant is justified in using deadly force.

The only relevant legal question in the Zimmerman case is this:  Did George Zimmerman have a reasonable fear of serious bodily injury or death if he did not use deadly force against Trayvon Martin?  The jury determined that he did.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 19, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think Stephanie's drunk.



She's always drunk.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > I think Stephanie's drunk.
> ...



naaa, don't drink very much, but what's all your all's excuse I mean damn the nasty..


----------



## FJO (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I attempted to send a question to koshergrl but she will not accept PM's.  I now understand why.   She, like others who post here like to hit and run.  Cowards they be.  So, I suggest that the powers (Cereal Killer)  sanction anyone who will not accept PM's when they  give Negative Reps.
> 
> American jurisprudence always allows the accused to confront their accusers.  Seems 'American' that we be allowed to question our accusers. or they ought not to be allowed to cowardly hide behind their keyboards.



Heaven knows, Wry Catcher, you and I disagree on most topics, but on this I am with you 100%.

It is fine to declare a thread moronic, idiotic and whatever else, if it states an opinion. But it takes a paranoid idiot to neg a thread that only poses questions.

There was a time when I considered koshergirl as a friend. 

Forget about it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



I believe it has something to do with the court not releasing their names yet.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 19, 2013)

FJO said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > I attempted to send a question to koshergrl but she will not accept PM's.  I now understand why.   She, like others who post here like to hit and run.  Cowards they be.  So, I suggest that the powers (Cereal Killer)  sanction anyone who will not accept PM's when they  give Negative Reps.
> ...



She's as friendly as a scorpion with a bad attitude.

Strike that..the scorpion is far friendlier.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Zimmerman just stay in his truck and wait for the cops he called AND/OR just tell Trayvon who he was and why he was watching?



Why didn't TM walk the 350 feet to the place he was staying. He had a full four minutes. 

Fact is you numb-nutted prick, GZ had no obligation to stay in his truck. In this country you are free to move about as you please as long as you break no laws.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



There is no evidence that GZ continued to follow him. Besides the non-emergency operator has no authority to tell anyone anything. He can only advise. Why don't you learn the facts so you don't look so ignorant.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> And as for blaming Zimmerman for getting out of his SUV and "attempting" to follow Martin?  When Martin takes off running the dispatcher asked, "He's running? Which way is he running?"  At which point Zimmerman gets out of the truck and tries to see.  For all of you that put such great import into the dispatcher telling Zimmerman to stop pursuing (which he DID!) you should also give some thought to whether Zimmerman was simply trying to provide the dispatcher the information that they were requesting by getting out of the truck to try and keep Martin in sight.



*For all of you that put such great import into the dispatcher telling Zimmerman to stop pursuing *

as of late they go one step further 

with the lie that dispatch told Zimmerman not to get out of the vehicle 

it is the same bunch of phony facts that got Zimmerman charged with a crime 

if it goes federal it will still be the same bunch of phony facts


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



In the non-emergency call, GZ says "I don't know where this kid is", which is a good indication that he lost sight of him.

Whether he listened to the operator or not doesn't matter, you can't follow someone when you don't know where they are. Besides, you don't know that he "didn't" listen to the operator. And again, whether he did or didn't GZ did nothing to warrant being attacked.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Clerk Shoots Man After He's Punched In The Face - YouTube





I hope you're not suggesting that, either, this is the same as the Zimmerman case.....where testimony said "Martin was the aggressor in the confrontation, straddled Zimmerman and slammed his head against the pavement  putting him in fear of his life before he fired his 9mm."http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/24/19116607-essential-or-irrelevant-zimmerman-prosecutor-fights-to-reveal-previous-calls-to-cops?lite


The case on the vid: jail time.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 19, 2013)

I had to laugh when i saw some Race-Baiting dunces on CNN chastising the jury for not knowing the facts of the case. Even though they actually served on the Trial, while the Race-Baiter media dunces merely watched and didn't know jack-shite. The kooks on CNN strongly felt they knew the facts better. Oh well, that's the Dumbed-Down American MSM for ya.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> I'm thinking no. #1 she is black. That's a valid defense for lying to the poe lease, much like self defense is justification for lethal force. #2 is anybody really sure what she said? #3 she had a hurry on.



  [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]

She makes me think of the old adage:  Beauty is only skin deep, but ugly is to the bone!


SS


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 19, 2013)

paulitician said:


> I had to laugh when i saw some Race-Baiting dunces on CNN chastising the jury for not knowing the facts of the case. Even though they actually served on the Trial, while the Race-Baiter media dunces merely watched and didn't know jack-shite. The kooks on CNN strongly felt they knew the facts better. Oh well, that's the American Dumbed-Down MSM i guess.



that is because to some 

"could have"

"maybe" 

"perhaps" 

is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt 

they banked so heavily that if Zimmerman simply was tried 

that surely he would be convicted


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Clerk Shoots Man After He's Punched In The Face - YouTube
> ...



Anyone that punches me. Will be shot.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 19, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > I had to laugh when i saw some Race-Baiting dunces on CNN chastising the jury for not knowing the facts of the case. Even though they actually served on the Trial, while the Race-Baiter media dunces merely watched and didn't know jack-shite. The kooks on CNN strongly felt they knew the facts better. Oh well, that's the American Dumbed-Down MSM i guess.
> ...



And even more troubling these mental midget low information "citizens" still do not have a CLUE about innocent until proven guilty, the presumption of innocence, the defendant does NOT HAVE TO SAY OR PROVE ANYTHING, the defendant DOES NOT HAVE TO OFFER ANY EVIDENCE TO DIDPUTE ANY OF THE PROSECUTIONS EVIDENCE and that 100% of the burden OF PROOF is on the prosecution as they have to prove EACH AND EVERY element of their claims.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...






You will go to jail. And should.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > This is what a Virginia magistrate does.
> ...



Yet, under Virginia law  a "magistrate" is not a "judge" and has no trial court jurisdiction.... the primary issue here is not whether you can confuse the issue by posting links to the Daily Kos wherein Robert Zimmerman is called a judge.  The real and only issue is what kind of political pull Robert Zimmerman could have exercised in Sanford, Florida as a consequence of being a retired magistrate from Virginia?  Answer:

*None.*

That does not exclude the possibility that Robert Zimmerman did not have pull in Sanford for some other reason.  If he did, I would like to see proof of it.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > This is what a Virginia magistrate does.
> ...



Court reporters are an integral part of the judicial system as well.



> Utah's Court Reporters are an integral part of our judicial system.



Utah Court Reporters Association | An Integral Part of Our Judicial System are an integral part of our judicial system. Court Reporters are responsible for ensuring a complete, accurate, and secure legal record.



> Court reporters have become an integral part of the judicial system



Court Reporting Degree

Want me to do bailiffs next?  Then we can move on to clerks.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 19, 2013)

While they are at it the state needs to examine the conduct of the prosecution. If the allegations are true that they deliberately withheld information from the defense it is a serious charge.


----------



## rdean (Jul 19, 2013)

The Professor said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> ...



Not really.  They felt there wasn't enough evidence to convict.  Something entirely different.


----------



## rdean (Jul 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> The idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.



We only have Zimmerman's word for it.  How do you know he didn't grab Trayvon first and that was when Trayvon swung?  Remember, Trayvon ran.  George said he ran and got out of his vehicle and started to track him down.  It's recorded for all to hear.  And why couldn't Trayvon use "stand your ground".  He wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 19, 2013)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Huge problem thees days. To many have replaced their cock and bells with a gun. This is one of the reasons Zimmerman is protected so heavily. They need to protect the trinkets that make them men. With out their guns they have no value, and consider them selves sheep.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> It was an all white jury.



Selected by BOTH the prosecution and defense.  And what does it matter if a white jury is sitting on a case with a minority Hispanic?


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > The idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.
> ...



Purely subjective nonsense. Zimmerman was found innocent by a jury of your peers idiot, obviously there was enough evidence to show that Zimmerman was defending himself. Get over it moron, you numbskulls will get another chance to reopen your gun control BS as soon as another child's body is offered up for you to stand on. Gun control is the reason this case was divided along partisan lines, not race... Nobody on the left cares about Trayvon Martin, they just wanted to stand on his back to further their agenda while people were emotionally challenged. Rational people are not fooled.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> ...


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > It was an all white jury.
> ...



But the FACT remains... It was NOT an all white jury.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



I know right... It's so unfair that Law abiding citizens aren't fighting street thugs who are assaulting them FAIRLY... you are nuts.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 19, 2013)

George didn't have the abillity to "call timeout" and check out his wounds to see how bad they were before acting in self defense.

And another thing.  Self Defense is a preventive measure.  One reason the GZ didn't look much worse was because his self defense tactic was successful.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > the idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.
> ...



It did.  It took Trayvon throwing Zimmerman to the ground, straddling him and pounding his head into the pavement.  Not knowing if he will only pound your head 3 or 4 times to get a point across or until you pass out and die is the point where you reach for your weapon and defend your life.  Trayvon threw the dice and lost.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)[Forum Weapon][How To Troll][Ignorance Is Bliss] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It's called self defense. I have every right to defend myself against violent attacks. And I will exercise that right in every instance.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 19, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Does this have anything to do with Rachel Jeantel's interview Monday night on Piers Morgan?
> ...



I was being glib.    We keep hearing that it was all Zimmerman's fault for A)  Watching Trayvon in the first place.   B)  Getting out of his truck to see which way Trayvon was going.    C)  Having the nerve to carry a concealed weapon.    The left calls the above profiling, stalking and being a bitter clinger.

I find it ridiculous that some people claim that Zimmerman wasn't in danger and had no right to fight back the way he did.    For Rachel to suggest that somehow Zimmerman should have known the difference between a whoop ass and being beaten to death is just insane.    Just how does a person gauge the severity of what is coming at you?    Was Zimmerman supposed to know that Trayvon would stop before he was seriously injured or unconscious?     It's like Rachel is saying Zimmerman was a big baby because he couldn't take a good whooping.   

Where were her comments before and during the trial?    I believe she said at one time that Trayvon was scared.    I don't think he ever felt threatened.    She also claimed that he didn't want to go home and have Zimmerman follow because he might be a rapist (a gay rapist) and Trayvon didn't want him near his little brother.    Of course, those comments weren't in any of her original statements.    It was only after it was pointed out numerous times that Trayvon could have run home instead of confronting and then attacking Zimmerman.   I still say he could have outrun Zimmerman easily had he wanted to do so.

The guy who broke the law that night was Trayvon when he punched Zimmerman and then commenced with the ass whooping.   

I do think the neighborhood watch folks should wear identifying clothing if they are on patrol.    If nothing else, it would let people know they can go to them for help.


----------



## tjvh (Jul 19, 2013)

The Zimmerman case was not about poor "little" Trayvon, nor was it about race. It was about the lefties have another opportunity to resume their war on guns, too bad a jury of their peers didn't see it that way. Tissue libs?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

Reasonable fear which justifies self defense is not required to entail a physical assault.  In fact, Zimmerman's black prof and legal expert testified that it is best NOT to wait until hands have been put on you to defend your life.  A mere threat of harm is enough.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You can wail the heck out of him....

...or sue him....

But not shoot him.



Unless he is using a deadly weapon.

That doesn't seem to be the case in the vid.


----------



## Misty (Jul 19, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> The gay thing curbed the enthusiasm.



Oooo a tough one for the DOJ. Which special interest group do we pander to? The gays or the blacks?  

Dems picked the group who gave them more votes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Clerk Shoots Man After He's Punched In The Face - YouTube
> ...



 Nope he assaulted the guy. Punch me in the face without physical provocation and I'm going to shoot you.


----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2013)

Nate said:


> I don't think this thread will get much traction longknife... It doesn't fit the left's, NAACP's, or Holder's agenda on painting Zimmerman as a racist.
> 
> This is my favorite though;
> 
> ...



I agree - the lefties are sitting on their hands because the truth about this young man don't fit the pattern they're desperate to report.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



If one were not stronger than their attacker then they couldn't wail the heck out of him.
If one were beaten to death then they couldn't sue their attacker.
Fist most certainly can be a deadly weapon.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> It was an all white jury.



liar

no surprise the liar luddly thanked you for your lie


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > The idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.
> ...



if you don't know, why are you calling for zimmerman's conviction and making all your whiny claims of racism, open season on blacks....etc?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

poor rdean, has nothing better to do with his life so he digs up a bunch of pictures as if they are suppose to mean something..

sad just sad


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 19, 2013)

You know Georgie and his wife lie a lot.  I don't know how they could use his parents and uncle the way he did.  Getting them to say it was him crying for help like that..

He's a sociopath.  I don't think anyone believes he was beaten as badly as he lets on.  Not one suture, he didn't follow up to see whether his nose was broken.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




You saw the vid.....did that qualify as 'a well placed punch that would kill'?
A jury looking at that....how would they find?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 19, 2013)

Another look at why the wannabe cop and fiancee beater Thug Zimmerman is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Another look at why the wannabe cop and fiancee beater Thug Zimmerman is a lying sack of shit.



let us know how much skin it is taking off your alls asses? 
 until then.
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Notice, in the vid, the victim's shoulders didn't even move.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 19, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > It was an all white jury.
> ...




And it seems, they were both happy with the outcome.

Funny that.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Another look at why the wannabe cop and fiancee beater Thug Zimmerman is a lying sack of shit.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h55HYoV0HH4]Dis ain't ova. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 19, 2013)

Some would say the only reason he wasn't more seriously hurt was because he stopped the fucker who was beating on him.

If Rhainna put a cap in that asshole who was beating her up I'll bet she wouldn't have looked so bad. Using professional fighters as a comparison is invalid.

The moral of the story according to the OP is unless you let someone beat you senseless then you have no reason to defend yourself.

And since more than twice as many people were killed in 2011 by fists and feet than were by rifles (including so called "assault" rifles) then anytime anyone attacks you with fists and/or feet  you should consider your life to be in danger.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 19, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> *Some would say the only reason he wasn't more seriously hurt was because he stopped the fucker who was beating on him.*
> 
> If Rhainna put a cap in that asshole who was beating her up I'll bet she wouldn't have looked so bad. Using professional fighters as a comparison is invalid.
> 
> ...



And 15 seconds later..the cops were there.

He wasn't "seriously" beaten up..he was smacked around a little. By a kid.

And if Rhianna had put a cap into anyone..she'd be in jail..like Marissa Alexander.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

this picture reminds me of a lot of you and your NEVER ENDING raging..what a life


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why?

FBI statistics from 2011 show that more than twice as many people were killed by fists and/or feet than were killed by rifles of any kind (including "assault" rifles)

So if you are attacked with fists or feet you have every reason to believe your life is in danger.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 19, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > *Some would say the only reason he wasn't more seriously hurt was because he stopped the fucker who was beating on him.*
> ...



He had no way of knowing how long the local doughnut eaters were going to take to get their asses to the scene. and 15 seconds is a long time in a fight.  Give an adrenaline pumped 17 year old 15 seconds to bash your head on a sidewalk and tell me if you change your mind.

Since twice as many people were killed by fists and feet in 2011 than were killed by rifles anyone who is attacked with fists and feet has every reason to believe their life is threatened.

And Rhianna would have had a valid self defense claim.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 19, 2013)

Trayvon would still alive today if his parents had been responsible parents.
Trayvon had been suspend from school
Responsible parents ground their kids till they are allowed back to school.
That means they have no life out side of the home.
Instead Trayvon was sent to his Dad's (place a mini vacation). His Dad allowed him to watch TV, call his fiends on his cell phone and to see his friends where his Dad lives and to go the store to get snack food.
In a responsible parent home. You take away the cell phone, no TV or internet. No talking with friends and not allowed to leave the house.

I also don't see how the people are suppose to have sided with a case for Trayvon, that used lies and deceptions and deceit right from the start.
Showing a picture of Trayvon when he was a cute little 12 year old boy to exaggerate that he was just a child is deceitful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Another argument for opening the Rdean Wing in the Rubber Room
> ...



If the people in your op were armed at the time of the attack they would not look like

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 19, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Spoken like a real pussy.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Trayvon would still alive today if his parents had been responsible parents.
> Trayvon had been suspend from school
> Responsible parents ground their kids till they are allowed back to school.
> That means they have no life out side of the home.
> ...



THAT RIGHT THERE...but it's ok with them if people are LIED to by the deceitful media and the left race baiters..

how some people can live with themselves and also just sit by while they see it going on is shameful...horrible people


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



No, lies get negged.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 19, 2013)

Either rdean is saying that a person must suffer a certain level of abuse and pain before he or she defends themselves, or he is saying that a person is never justified in defending themselves.


I just can't figure out which one it is...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

rdean said:


> This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why don't you give it up, rdumbass.  The trial has already happened.  The jury has reviewed the evidence and found Zimmerman not guilty.




..


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Either rdean is saying that a person must suffer a certain level of abuse and pain before he or she defends themselves, or he is saying that a person is never justified in defending themselves.
> 
> 
> I just can't figure out which one it is...



who the hell knows? all I know is his threads cause a lot of pain they are so insane..


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 19, 2013)

tjvh said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Like I said.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Because I saw the vid and have determined that that 'attack' didn't rise to the level of attempted murder.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

whitehall said:


> While they are at it the state needs to examine the conduct of the prosecution. If the allegations are true that they deliberately withheld information from the defense it is a serious charge.



Zerobama won't do it, but I think someone has already started the ball rolling on that one.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!  When is he going to learn to shut up?

Stupid on stupid.

What is their motivation if not to incite this thing as far as it will go?  Someone please give me another logic explanation.

(CNN) - President Barack Obama said Friday that "Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago" in his first live comments since the verdict last weekend in the case of Martin's shooting death last year.

Obama: ?Trayvon Martin could have been me? ? CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## animallover (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HOLY SHIT!  When is he going to learn to shut up?
> 
> Stupid on stupid.
> 
> ...



I'm speechless!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't even believe this.

How far do they want to take this?    Where?   Guns all taken?, rioting? civil war?

How far are they going to keep pushing this.


----------



## animallover (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can't even believe this.
> 
> How far do they want to take this?    Where?   Guns all taken?, rioting? civil war?
> 
> How far are they going to keep pushing this.



I don't know but to me it is crazy. 

He is not guilty by court of law! The jury has done their job and people should respect that. Just my opinion though. But damn!


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2013)

As usual he did nothing to try to sooth the situation. No quite the contrary, he said if Zimmermans's victim had been white the outcome would have been different.

Fuck you very much Maobama for letting us down, again.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't worry guys.  Everyone knows he's never had anything but hatred and contempt for this country and everyone in it except for the radicals he associates with.  His words will always be meaningless blathering.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Bailiffs and clerks don't perform some of the same duties as regular judges do. Magistrate judges do.



legaleagle_45 said:


> Yet, under Virginia law  a "magistrate" is not a "judge" and has no trial court jurisdiction.... the primary issue here is not whether you can confuse the issue by posting links to the Daily Kos wherein Robert Zimmerman is called a judge.  The real and only issue is what kind of political pull Robert Zimmerman could have exercised in Sanford, Florida as a consequence of being a retired magistrate from Virginia?  Answer:
> 
> *None.*
> 
> That does not exclude the possibility that Robert Zimmerman did not have pull in Sanford for some other reason.  If he did, I would like to see proof of it.



After my first usage of solely "judge," I have changed to saying "magistrate judge." What more do you want? They are calling him magistrate judge in the MSM.

So because he is not a full-fledged judge and some kind of mid-level judge, that means he is due NONE of the respect judges get? That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

All I can think is Holder and Obama want to stir up a civil war, they want to use this to take a couple of our freedoms.

There is no other motivation explanation for this.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 19, 2013)

TM left the store at 6:24pm & GZ called police at 7:09pm. That is a full 45 minutes & it only takes 9 minutes to walk from 7-11 to where GZ first spotted him walking in yards next to houses & starring at them. It only takes 12 minutes to walk from 7-11 to his dad's GF house. TM spent 36 minutes in yards scoping out houses instead of walking home. Anyone doing that is suspect. Police found a Slim Jim Burglar Tool in bush where TM hid.

Tell me exactly which law Zimmerman broke!

1. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to follow Trayvon? - No!
2. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to continue following TM even after the police dispatcher recommended he stop? - No!
3. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to suspect someone spending 4 times more time looking around at night than walking home & met the description of someone committing a rash of burglaries in the area? - No!
4. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to carry a gun? - No!
5. Was the Stand Your Gun any part of the law used by Zimmerman's attorneys? - No! Anyone who's read this law knows it was not applicable in this case.
6. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to shoot Trayvon? - No! - Zimmerman faced great bodily harm inflicted by Trayvon....any reasonable person would have shot their gun under those circumstances.

Trayvon broke many laws & unfortunately it caused him to lose his life. First TM broke Florida 856.021 Loitering or Prowling Law. - (1) It is unlawful for any person to loiter or prowl in a place, at a time or in a manner not usual for law-abiding individuals, under circumstances that warrant a justifiable and reasonable alarm or immediate concern for the safety of persons or property in the vicinity. (2) Among the circumstances which may be considered in determining whether such alarm or immediate concern is warranted is the fact that the person takes flight upon appearance of a law enforcement officer, refuses to identify himself or herself, or manifestly endeavors to conceal himself or herself or any object. Unless flight by the person or other circumstance makes it impracticable, a law enforcement officer shall, prior to any arrest for an offense under this section, afford the person an opportunity to dispel any alarm or immediate concern which would otherwise be warranted by requesting the person to identify himself or herself and explain his or her presence and conduct. No person shall be convicted of an offense under this section if the law enforcement officer did not comply with this procedure or if it appears at trial that the explanation given by the person is true and, if believed by the officer at the time, would have dispelled the alarm or immediate concern. (3) Any person violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree.

Then TM committed "Battery" with the first sucker punch that DD said he threw breaking GZ's nose knocking him to the ground. Then TM committed "Felony Battery" when he attacked GZ again as he laid on the ground screaming HELP! Then TM committed "Felony Attempted Murder" pounding GZ head onto concrete. TM stated his intent to kill GZ when he said "your are going to die".


Trayvon Martin likely knew more about Stand Your Ground law than George Zimmerman. TM's parents have been going after SYG law even though it had nothing to do with TM's death. TM often wore his Cory Craig Johnson button as he did the night he was killed. Cory Craig Johnson's death is why the Martin family have such a keen interest in defeating the &#8220;Stand-Your-Ground&#8221; law. JOHNSON v. STATE No. 82-369.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

He's trying to really create violence.   It's all about him.   It wasn't Trayvon shot in the street, it was HIM.   What was happening, obama you idiot?  Were the nightly bash mobs dying down?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

What a coincidence on the timing of this little speech with Al Sharpton's 100 city "rally" thing tomorrow and Jesse Jackson "boycotting" Florida last night.

How unbelievably transparent.

If I'm wrong or you think there's some other motivation - please tell me, because I'm shocked and that's exactly what I think is going on.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama unexpectedly took the stage to offer his views on the Martin/Zimmerman case.  What was apparent to me is that he wants the federal government more involved in determining what states do regarding law enforcement.  Who would have guessed?

In my words, here is basically what he addressed in separate points.


Obama says:
******************************
Because Law Enforcement is at the state and local levels,* the Feds will help* with training


It would be useful for *the Feds to examine* some state and local laws


Speculates about what happened at the scene.  He asked what would have happened if Trayvon Martin had had a gun and stood his ground?


How do we bolster and reinforce our African-American boys?



We should do some soul searching; Should we convene a conversation on race?



Things are actually getting better.
**************************************

You can look for Obama and Company to encroach upon STATES RIGHTS in the very near future.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

Barkley on Zimmerman trial: 'I agreed with the verdict' | The Daily Caller


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama is more interested in Social Justice rather than the rule of law. It's hard to believe this man was once a Constitutional Scholar.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, it wasn't a matter of identifying a voice. @16:50, the detective asked him to identify the screaming in the 911 call. Are you saying Zimmerman didn't know who was screaming, himself or Trayvon? 

http://axiomamnesia.com/2012/06/21/zimmerman-states-screaming-911-call-doesnt-sound-me-audio/


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2013)

Come to think of it, if Zimmerman had shot a white kid who was beating the hell out of him the outcome would have been different, because the race profiteers would have not gotten involved and no charges would have been brought.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 19, 2013)

"That could have been me 35 years ago"

What is this guy thinking??


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> After my first usage of solely "judge," I have changed to saying "magistrate judge." What more do you want? They are calling him magistrate judge in the MSM.



To admit that Robert Zimmerman had no additional political pull with officials in Sanford or Florida because of he was a retired magistrate from the state of Virgina.... or in the alternative, prove that he did have additional political pull because he held the position of glorified clerk of a court in Virginia.  



QuickHitCurepon said:


> So because he is not a full-fledged judge and some kind of mid-level judge, that means he is due NONE of the respect judges get?



He was not even a mid level judge in Virginia because judges in Virginia are statutorily required to be a member in good standing with the Virginia bar for a minimum of 5 years before they can become a judge.  Magistrates, on the other hand, only require a bachelors degree. and have no trial court jurisdiction.  They are glorified court clerks.  Now prove he had influence with the official in Sanford and Florida because he was previously a glorified clerk for the courts in Virginia.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.


----------



## animallover (Jul 19, 2013)

Civil War is a very scary thing and if you ask me I am scared. Not so much for myself in ways but for my sons future and your kids too. If its this bad now I cant imagine how it may be in the future.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> "That could have been me 35 years ago"
> 
> What is this guy thinking??



What was he thinking, how about how can I pander to the race profiteers and my base today?

To him, like most commiecrats, facts mean nothing.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Bailiffs and clerks don't perform some of the same duties as regular judges do. Magistrate judges do.



Yes they do.  Clerks of the court issue summons and writs and all sorts of such things which you claim that "regular judges do"



> (B) The clerk of a county court shall have general powers to administer oaths, take affidavits, and issue executions upon any judgment rendered in the county court, including a judgment for unpaid costs, power to issue and sign all writs, process, subpoenas, and papers issuing out of the court



Lawriter - ORC - 1907.20 Powers and duties of county court clerk.

Want to try again?


----------



## Clementine (Jul 19, 2013)

The liberal media is real good at omitting things that don't support an agenda.    

I get the feeling that the current far lefties in power would prefer it if they could eliminate congress and all state powers and just crown Obama king so he can make all decisions.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 19, 2013)

*Rachel Jeantel is a proven lier story teller.*

[youtube]vTXtm2lgesM[/youtube]

*Rachel Jeantel was impeached many many times on the stand.*

[youtube]gsDyzGEkMEM[/youtube]

[youtube]CTicK_LTCEE[/youtube]


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 19, 2013)

This man is desperately trying to incite a race war! Unbelievable. No president would have said the things that this guy just said.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 19, 2013)

OKTexas said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > "That could have been me 35 years ago"
> ...



This one got me more:

"If Trayvon Martin was of age and armed, could he have stood his ground on that sidewalk? And do we actually think that he would have been justified in shooting Mr. Zimmerman who had followed him in a car because he felt threatened? And if the answer to that question is at least ambiguous, then it seems to me that we might want to examine [stand your ground] laws."

-President Barack Obama


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh no, not beaten up!! Stupid Florida RW law...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 19, 2013)

There are going to be a lot of whites killed for his statements.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> "That could have been me 35 years ago"
> 
> What is this guy thinking??



He wasn't thinking.  He was forgetting that he was once a drug addict who stuffed his nose with cocaine and rode around in a choom wagon.

He was inserting himself (again) into where it doesn't need to go.  It's always about him, no matter what it is, it's about him.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Obama unexpectedly took the stage to offer his views on the Martin/Zimmerman case.  What was apparent to me is that he wants the federal government more involved in determining what states do regarding law enforcement.  Who would have guessed?
> 
> In my words, here is basically what he addressed in separate points.
> 
> ...



Is he going to examine the federal law that imposes no duty to retreat, or is he going to pretend that only racist states think it is a good idea to give black people a chance to raise self defense when they are arrested for murder?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> There are going to be a lot of whites killed for his statements.



Whites and blacks, and hispanics too, and everyone else.  He just justified any and all acts of violence.   Defending yourself against a black assailant is an attack on the president.  It's TREASON!


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama asked the most stupid question ever asked by a "Constitutional Professor".



> "If Trayvon Martin was of age and he was armed, could he have 'stood his ground' on that sidewalk?"
> 
> Read more: Obama On Trayvon Martin-Zimmerman Verdict - Business Insider



The simple answer is "NO".

He wasn't attacked on that sidewalk.

He was the attacker, not the victim.   The Stand Your Ground laws are to protect the victims of people like Trayvon.   Those who are physically attacked.   They are not there to defend the attacker.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2013)

obama really said if martin had been white the outcome would have been different?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama: Trayvon Martin ?could have been me 35 years ago?

holy crap...he did

this guy is the worst president ever.  what a racist POS who has no respect for our judicial system.

absolutely no defense for his comments.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

This speech is not going to end well.   Again, he should have kept his mouth shut.   He just doesn't know that there is a time to be black and a time to be president.

White people look at this with a set of experiences too, like being attacked by black men.  Women who have had their purses snatched by black men, stores that have been burlarized and vandalized by black men.   There are more experiences in the world than just black experiences and obama just attempted to invalidate all those experiences.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> HOLY SHIT!  When is he going to learn to shut up?
> 
> Stupid on stupid.
> 
> ...



We should have been so lucky.

Slick would have never gotten into politics if he had grown up an illiterate ghetto thug like Tampon was.

And who would want someone like DeeDee as the first lady?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2013)

bet obama never says boo about this:

FBI&#8217;s crime figures for 2007: &#8220;Blacks committed 433,934 violent crimes against whites, eight times as many as the 55,685 that whites committed against blacks. Interracial rape is almost exclusively black-on-white, with 14,000 assaults on white women by African-American males in 2007. Not one case of white sexual assault on a black female was found in the FBI study.&#8221; (Page 243)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Oh no, not beaten up!! Stupid Florida RW law...



Franco if you were there instead of Zimmerman you would have bled all over Martin....


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The answer is not in any way ambiguous and neither is the law, of course Maobama once again has no use for facts, just going for the division.


----------



## animallover (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY SHIT!  When is he going to learn to shut up?
> ...



 LMFAO


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Jul 19, 2013)

Any attempt by the federal government to begin "examining" state law, manipulating it or out right over -ruling it on scotus rulings will hopefully lead to the actual uproar we need in this country. Not the 5 minute ADD worth of complaining and then return to reality TV, but the kind that really fires up the people.

It's long overdue to put these federal fucktards back in their proper place.


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 19, 2013)

What a pos.


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2013)

Yurt said:


> obama really said if martin had been white the outcome would have been different?



I'm not a commiecrat, I don't just make shit up.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama said that could have  been him 35 years ago.
If true, and if TM looks like BO's son - if he had one- then no wonder Obama looks like Obama.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone that gets it.

Reverend Lambastes Sharpton and Jackson as ?Race Hustlers and Poverty Pimps,? Calls Trayvon Martin a ?Thug?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

animallover said:


> Civil War is a very scary thing and if you ask me I am scared. Not so much for myself in ways but for my sons future and your kids too. If its this bad now I cant imagine how it may be in the future.



What else are they doing?

Jesse with the boycott yesterday, Eric Holder hanging onto the evidence yesterday, Al's rallies tomorrow and this well timed speech.

I'm not conspiracy theorist but...

Um


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone that gets it.

Reverend Lambastes Sharpton and Jackson as ?Race Hustlers and Poverty Pimps,? Calls Trayvon Martin a ?Thug?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Someone that gets it.
> 
> Reverend Lambastes Sharpton and Jackson as ?Race Hustlers and Poverty Pimps,? Calls Trayvon Martin a ?Thug?



The scary part is they seem to be holding hands with POTUS and Holder.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 19, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Any attempt by the federal government to begin "examining" state law, manipulating it or out right over -ruling it on scotus rulings will hopefully lead to the actual uproar we need in this country. Not the 5 minute ADD worth of complaining and then return to reality TV, but the kind that really fires up the people.
> 
> It's long overdue to put these federal fucktards back in their proper place.



2014 is your chance to do just that. 2016 is another. Make your voice heard.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, not beaten up!! Stupid Florida RW law...
> ...



No, he would have oozed all over Martin.  Franc and beans is a giant puss sack.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Civil War is a very scary thing and if you ask me I am scared. Not so much for myself in ways but for my sons future and your kids too. If its this bad now I cant imagine how it may be in the future.
> ...



It's all a well conceived plan to keep the public focused on the cherubic 12 year old while Slick fucks the country over from the Oval office.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> TM left the store at 6:24pm & GZ called police at 7:09pm. That is a full 45 minutes & it only takes 9 minutes to walk from 7-11 to where GZ first spotted him walking in yards next to houses & starring at them. It only takes 12 minutes to walk from 7-11 to his dad's GF house. TM spent 36 minutes in yards scoping out houses instead of walking home. Anyone doing that is suspect. Police found a Slim Jim Burglar Tool in bush where TM hid.



If your timeline is correct, it may mean Trayvon stopped into another store, smoked a few cigarettes along the way, talked to someone near the store, etc.



KissMy said:


> 1. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to follow Trayvon? - No!
> 2. Was it illegal for Zimmerman to continue following TM even after the police dispatcher recommended he stop? - No!



State?s Witnesses in Zimmerman Trial Put the Prosecution on the Defensive - NYTimes.com



> Other pieces of testimony may also have reflected poorly on Mr. Zimmerman. Officer Serino, who took the stand again on Tuesday, said the expletives that Mr. Zimmerman used as he was pursuing Mr. Martin connoted ill will  a necessary component in a second-degree murder conviction. The police officers were also clearly disturbed that Mr. Zimmerman, a community watch volunteer, seemed to have pursued Mr. Martin on foot after a police operator had told him he need not do so...



The police are saying it is most likely Zimmerman followed Trayvon without hesitation or stopping. This rules out the unsubstantiated version we hear so often from GZ lovers that Trayvon "doubled back."


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, Obama is a race baiter. Tell me something I didn't know.

Sad thing is, Blacks everywhere will fawn over his words, without noting the fact that he continues to divide the country.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm freaking mad about it.  Do they think we're dumb as rocks or do they just not give a shit?


----------



## skipper (Jul 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> He's trying to really create violence.   It's all about him.   It wasn't Trayvon shot in the street, it was HIM.   What was happening, obama you idiot?  Were the nightly bash mobs dying down?



If he was thinking about himself or his political future, he would have said nothing.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

The man who is widely considered the president of the United States just got on national television telling people to feel sorry for him.   He just had a big shit on his pity pot.

This is embarrassing, shameful.   There was no reason to make these statements other than to agitate for violence.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 19, 2013)

Trayvon Martin

Suspended from school for fighting a school bus driver.
Suspended from school for a baggie with pot dust and stolen jewelery in his backpack.
Frequently engaged in Fight Club type street fighting.
Wrote on the internet about getting 'codine' to make some 'fire ass lean.'
Posted pics of himself smoking pot, sporting gold grills, flipping the bird, holding wads of cash, making gang signs and a gun he was selling.
Posted explicit remarks about what he wanted to do to 'hos.'
Posted to a friend that his friend should kill someone the friend had a problem with.
Posted conversations about the fights he had been in including the fight with the bus driver. No regrets he was proud and boastful of it all.

" We should ask ourselves, as individuals and as a society, how we can prevent future tragedies like this. As citizens, thats a job for all of us*. Thats the way to honor Trayvon Martin*." - President of the United States Barack Hussein 0bama


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm freaking mad about it.  Do they think we're dumb as rocks or do they just not give a shit?



Slick give a shit about us or the country??

Surely you jest.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> animallover said:
> 
> 
> > Civil War is a very scary thing and if you ask me I am scared. Not so much for myself in ways but for my sons future and your kids too. If its this bad now I cant imagine how it may be in the future.
> ...



Not a conspiracy since there's no love lost between 8arack and Jesse.  But def a plan of action between AG and the administration.  Just wait for an Executive Order suspending SYG until an investigation can take place.  

We already see gun and ammo bans as a result of Sandy Hook.  Wherever exploitation of a tragedy can be done, this admin will pounce.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Bailiffs and clerks don't perform some of the same duties as regular judges do. Magistrate judges do.
> ...



Yea, they pass along many things from the magistrates and judges. Magistrate judges issue them like judges do. Clerks do not create them.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Eric and Al are BFF's


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm freaking mad about it.  Do they think we're dumb as rocks or do they just not give a shit?
> ...



My bad.

I forget myself sometimes when I'm having a tantrum.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Piece of advice on this case, Quick?  Understand that "snippets" of recordings taken out of context to give them meanings that don't reflect what the person was saying have been the method that a biased media used from the start to paint George Zimmerman as a racist vigilante who stalked Trayvon Martin.  Go back and listen to the entire recording of that conversation.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sharpton is praising the presidents remarks and using the word "outrage" as he prepares his 100 city circus tomorrow.  Uintended consequences of the remarks by the community organizer???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Since you didn't hit that low hanging fastball in the second line...


... your name must be Shirley.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.



"Fighting words", does that mean anything to you?

"No person shall address any offensive, derisive or annoying word to any other person who is lawfully in any street or other public place, nor call him by any offensive or derisive name, nor make any noise or exclamation in his presence and hearing with intent to deride, offend or annoy him, or to prevent him from pursuing his lawful business or occupation."

Chaplinsky v. New Hampshire

The law allows for mitigation when the utterance of fighting words results in a violent response.  It seems that the actions of GZ on the night he killed TM may have triggered a violent response.  Certainly TM didn't deserve to die *if* he had thrown a first punch, and wouldn't have if he hadn't hit a cream puff with a gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

What are we supposed to do about this?  Watch it happen?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > TM left the store at 6:24pm & GZ called police at 7:09pm. That is a full 45 minutes & it only takes 9 minutes to walk from 7-11 to where GZ first spotted him walking in yards next to houses & starring at them. It only takes 12 minutes to walk from 7-11 to his dad's GF house. TM spent 36 minutes in yards scoping out houses instead of walking home. Anyone doing that is suspect. Police found a Slim Jim Burglar Tool in bush where TM hid.
> ...



The Police never made any such statement, Quick!  You only have to listen to the calls to understand that Zimmerman's attempt to follow Trayvon Martin was not successful.  He quickly lost sight of the man he was trying to follow as Martin ran.  The ONLY way that confrontation takes place once Martin runs away is if Martin returns.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > TM left the store at 6:24pm & GZ called police at 7:09pm. That is a full 45 minutes & it only takes 9 minutes to walk from 7-11 to where GZ first spotted him walking in yards next to houses & starring at them. It only takes 12 minutes to walk from 7-11 to his dad's GF house. TM spent 36 minutes in yards scoping out houses instead of walking home. Anyone doing that is suspect. Police found a Slim Jim Burglar Tool in bush where TM hid.
> ...



No! - You are lying which shows you are bias. TM is seen & heard on 7-11 video answering DD's call. She said TM walked back home from the 7-11. Then she changed it a few times, said he "turned around", "got caught in the rain & saught shelter under the mailing area roof", then she said TM "headed back home after GZ saw him."

TM broke Florida 856.021 Loitering or Prowling Law. - (1) It is unlawful for any person to loiter or prowl in a place, at a time or in a manner not usual for law-abiding individuals, under circumstances that warrant a justifiable and reasonable alarm or immediate concern for the safety of persons or property in the vicinity. (2) Among the circumstances which may be considered in determining whether such alarm or immediate concern is warranted is the fact that the person takes flight upon appearance of a law enforcement officer, refuses to identify himself or herself, or manifestly endeavors to conceal himself or herself or any object. Unless flight by the person or other circumstance makes it impracticable, a law enforcement officer shall, prior to any arrest for an offense under this section, afford the person an opportunity to dispel any alarm or immediate concern which would otherwise be warranted by requesting the person to identify himself or herself and explain his or her presence and conduct. No person shall be convicted of an offense under this section if the law enforcement officer did not comply with this procedure or if it appears at trial that the explanation given by the person is true and, if believed by the officer at the time, would have dispelled the alarm or immediate concern. (3) Any person violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree.


----------



## Freemason9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.



I disagree. Given the same jury, the verdict would have been different if the roles were reversed.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yea, they pass along many things from the magistrates and judges. Magistrate judges issue them like judges do. Clerks do not create them.



Incorrect.  Clerks can and do issue summons and subpoenas without having to get it passed on from a judge whatsoever.  

So you have any proof that Robert Zimmerman influenced oficials in the city of Sanford or state of Florida in any way?

Seems to me that he did not do a very good job, because any legal expert, such as a real judge with a real law degree, would have made sure that GZ did not talk to the police.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



And there another problem with his "theory". From the aerial maps shown at trial, there was no other store between the 7-11 and his father's fiance's home. Only 2 other subdivisions.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.
> ...



fightin words 
that's a good one. 

What fightin words did George use ?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Don't go overboard, Kiss...seeking shelter from the rain under the overhang of the mail boxes would hardly qualify as "loitering".  Let's just say that Trayvon was in no hurry to walk home despite the rain.  He wasn't walking from point A to point B as most people would under those conditions.  He was walking aimlessly...at one point going past Zimmerman's parked vehicle and up to the T area but then coming back to walk around Zimmerman's SUV.  I have no idea what he's doing at that point but it's strange behavior at the least.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> What are we supposed to do about this?  Watch it happen?



Unfortunately, there's nothing else we can do, other than prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Slick & company are going to ride this "racism" pony until it falls over dead. (when the DOJ has to give up and say there is no grounds for a hate crime case)


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

We are on a rapid descent into an oligarchy run by liberal elites presiding over the nanny state they proudly created.  

We will only have what they allow everyone to have.  We will only eat what they feel is best for everyone to eat.  We will have no need for SYG because whose ground is it really?  It's everybody's ground and how dare you presume to claim it over another?  We will need to be disarmed because we might need to protect ourselves from the protectors or the truly protected and they just cannot have that possible insurrection.  

But I'm not a conspiracy theorist either.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 19, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Exactly.

These people are just continually lie and pretending things happened that never did.

According to testimony, the only person who said anything threatening was Trayvon when he told Zimmerman that he (Zimmerman) had a problem now.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.
> ...



Uhh, what? So what did Zimmerman say? Martin uttered the phrase "what's your problem, homie?" Zimmerman replies, "I don't have a problem." Martin reacts with "Well you do now!" and devastating left hook to Zimmerman's nose. 

Please keep your so called facts to yourself.

http://nationalparalegal.edu/public...sp_files/criminalLaw/defenses/SelfDefense.asp


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It was an official examination by police and not a snippet and not taken out of context in any way. It was an unambiguous question of who was screaming and given while the 911 tape was played of the screaming.  The rest of the questioning has no relevance to what WE have been discussing here, other than it was regarding the 911 recording. Since GZ didn't take the stand, it is the most definite determination about who was screaming.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 19, 2013)

For the president to bring this case up in a press briefing is awful.   he is basically saying that he does not accept a ruling of the court system of the USA and that he wants the federal govt to find a way to overturn the state court jury trial.  

This shows who he really is-------be careful people, be very careful.    Your federal government is trying very hard to take away your constitutional rights.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, they pass along many things from the magistrates and judges. Magistrate judges issue them like judges do. Clerks do not create them.
> ...



Unless you can give examples of exactly what summons we're talking about, what value is there in comparing clerks and magistrates? To know the difference between a clerk and a magistrate in Virginia, you would have to study them or have lived there for years to have heard many examples of what the differences are.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > What are we supposed to do about this?  Watch it happen?
> ...



I hate this.  I hate having so much disrespect and disgust for my government because I love my country so much.

When you can't fix or change it, go on a boat trip and bring some beer I always say.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> We are on a rapid descent into an oligarchy run by liberal elites presiding over the nanny state they proudly created.
> 
> We will only have what they allow everyone to have.  We will only eat what they feel is best for everyone to eat.  We will have no need for SYG because whose ground is it really?  It's everybody's ground and how dare you presume to claim it over another?  We will need to be disarmed because we might need to protect ourselves from the protectors or the truly protected and they just cannot have that possible insurrection.
> 
> But I'm not a conspiracy theorist either.



are too are too


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

Virginia Court Clerks Association

This google thing is awesome.

Public Services:  The Clerk is responsible for issuing marriage licenses in Virginia, processing notary public commissions, and processing business name applications (commonly referred to as fictitious name applications) for citizens in a county/city.  The Clerk issues witness subpoenas in court cases, issues concealed handgun permits, and administers the oath of public office to elected officials, sheriff deputies and to citizens who are appointed to local or state commission posts.  In most jurisdictions, military discharge papers, referred to as DD-214, are filed with the Clerk.  In some jurisdictions, the Clerk may provide passport application services and fishing license services.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm freaking mad about it.  Do they think we're dumb as rocks or do they just not give a shit?



They think 53% are dumb as rocks (proven last November) and don't give a shit about the rest of us.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Try being on the receiving end and not a third party video viewer and then get back to me


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Did Trayvon tell Jeantel exactly what he was doing or just give partial descriptions. Did she misinterpret them and give impressions of what she thought he did. Did the phone call get interrupted at any point? Did Trayvon take a longer route, because he needed exercise. He was an athlete, remember?

There could have been many things Trayvon did in between 7-11 and his killing. You haven't given the slightest indication that Trayvon was doing anything to do with burglary, and who gives a rats' ass if he was "loitering" in a park somewhere? Anyone with the least bit of common sense knows it's wrong to assert Trayvon was a burglar.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Virginia Court Clerks Association
> 
> This google thing is awesome.
> 
> Public Services:  The Clerk is responsible for issuing marriage licenses in Virginia, processing notary public commissions, and processing business name applications (commonly referred to as fictitious name applications) for citizens in a county/city.  The Clerk issues witness subpoenas in court cases, issues concealed handgun permits, and administers the oath of public office to elected officials, sheriff deputies and to citizens who are appointed to local or state commission posts.  In most jurisdictions, military discharge papers, referred to as DD-214, are filed with the Clerk.  In some jurisdictions, the Clerk may provide passport application services and fishing license services.



That still doesn't give us examples of what the differences are between clerks and magistrates.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 19, 2013)

What can you expect from a Piece of Fukking Shit like him?

Fer real....

His Mother was a communist, his "father" was a communist.  His mentor (and biological father) Frank Marshal Davis was a communist, his stepfather, Lolo Soetoro, was a Muslim and had serious communist leanings.  His Grandfather was a communist and his grandmother was a communist

As a child, he went to a Madrassa in Indonesia for his education...

He hates America.  He hates White People (his Mother was an autoracist [a person who despises their own race]), he hates our Laws, he hates our culture, he hates everything about America.

The individual is psychologically unstable.

And why not?

Look at these and tell me you don't know who his real (biological) father is...











Now look at these....











Is there anybody in here stupid enough or blind enough to think Barak Hussein Obama Sr is the Stuttering Clusterfukk's Father?

I really don't care about conspiracy theories.  Not interested.

But what I am interested in is the childhood of the President of The United States and how damaged he must have been by his upbringing.

A 'father' who left him and his Mother to study at Hawvawd (from which he was later booted).

A Mother who dragged him around like excess baggage and got rid of him, sent him back to Hawaii, as soon as she could.

Where he runs into his REAL (biological) Father in the form of communist (Yes, he belonged to the CPUSA) Frank Marshall Davis, bestus buddies with his granddaddy....  Another communist.

We're talking about the childhood of a serial killer, folks.

Not the childhood of a future president.

Is it any wonder he's filled with hate?

Do with it what you want.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm freaking mad about it.  Do they think we're dumb as rocks or do they just not give a shit?
> ...



Yes.  They definitely think the public is dumb.  That's why they keep coming up with "guidelines" and "recommendations" and are literally regulating the shit out of us!  (A little bathroom humor.  )  NANNY knows best.  And Wifey's right in there too with her restaurant portion recommendations, and her "No more Happy Meal prizes".  Please.  Just stop.  Stop with the distractions.  Just stop.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There is no reliable account to indicate that Trayvon came back towards Zimmerman. The only reason to say Trayvon came back would be to say he came back towards GZ when GZ confronted him.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Actually, I would make the case that the most definite determination about who was screaming was Prosecution witness John Goode who stated that the man on the bottom was the one who was screaming for help and that man was George Zimmerman.

You didn't go back and listen to a full version of that recorded conversation...did you?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Someone that gets it.
> 
> Reverend Lambastes Sharpton and Jackson as ?Race Hustlers and Poverty Pimps,? Calls Trayvon Martin a ?Thug?


It seems that the British epitome of assholes is having his ass handed to him on a regular basis now regarding the Zimmerman case.  George's brother did it.  Larry Elder did it...and now this no-nonsense preacher did it.  Bravo!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The ONLY way it took place is because GZ followed in the first place. It could NEVER have happened if GZ had returned to his truck when he was told to do so.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



We have George Zimmermans "play by play" account of what's happening as he speaks with the 9/11 dispatcher.  What reason would he have to make something up at that point?  He simply tells the dispatcher that the guy who's acting suspiciously is "checking him out".


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No comparison. Zimmerman knows for sure and was officially asked to answer who was screaming, and he didn't. Goode is only going by voice recognition. Could Goode see the person screaming and his mouth?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

Teens Learn & Live the Law | Virginia RULES


http://www.virginiarules.com/img/Jud-diag_web.gif


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.
> ...



Are you speaking of the mixed race jury that BOTH the prosecution and defense agreed to?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



What's wrong with looking at someone who's following you?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2013)

Redfish said:


> For the president to bring this case up in a press briefing is awful.   he is basically saying that he does not accept a ruling of the court system of the USA and that he wants the federal govt to find a way to overturn the state court jury trial.
> 
> This shows who he really is-------be careful people, be very careful.    Your federal government is trying very hard to take away your constitutional rights.



Yes...and they will attempt it by way of usurping constitutionally granted states rights.

Their contention is that Big Brother knows better what we all need.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Martin takes off running before Zimmerman leaves his SUV.  The 9/11 dispatcher asks Zimmerman if he can see which way the suspicious man went.  So does Zimmerman get out to the truck to try and comply with that request?  Trying to follow Martin to keep him in view until the Police arrive only to be told that "We don't need you to do that."?  You do realize that Zimmerman says "OK" at that point?  Zimmerman isn't looking for a confrontation.  If he had been he could have had a confrontation when Martin approached his vehicle.  Zimmerman didn't do so.  The truth is...the actual physical confrontation was COMPLETELY caused by Trayvon Martin.  He's the one who had to have walked BACK from the safety of the condo he was staying in to appear out of the darkness with his "You got a problem?" and blow to the face of a man whose response was "I don't have a problem with you.".


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't get me started. I'm a smoker and I ride a motorcycle. I'm fed up with my government wanting to be my mommy.
I know the risks and don't expect anyone else to be responsible for my fate.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I can't even believe this.
> 
> How far do they want to take this?    Where?   Guns all taken?, rioting? civil war?
> 
> How far are they going to keep pushing this.



You left out 'white people all dead.'


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

What's wrong with following someone you feel is suspicious?


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

I predict a political pendulum swing in 2014 and 2016 as more and more people wake up.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Teens Learn & Live the Law | Virginia RULES



According to your link, magistrates work very closely with the police. That means they are likely to invoke the blue wall and support his son, George.



> *What does a magistrate do?*
> 
> The main job of the magistrate is to provide an independent, unbiased review of complaints brought to the office by police officers, sheriffs, deputies, and citizens and determine whether there is probable cause for a warrant or summons to be issued. Probable cause is a reasonable belief based on facts that would cause a reasonable person to feel that the accused committed the offense. ...


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> I predict a political pendulum swing in 2014 and 2016 as more and more people wake up.



I hope so.  We must remember though that liberals give birth every day...many just to increase the monthly check.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Obama is more interested in Social Justice rather than the rule of law. It's hard to believe this man was once a Constitutional Scholar.



He's an Alinski shit disturber...er...community organizer FIRST. All else is second. It's evident in every action.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



LOL...you find fault with Zimmerman for following at a distance...yet you excuse Martin's decision to circle back and walk around Zimmerman's vehicle?  It shows me that Martin ISN'T scared of Zimmerman and is more than willing to have a confrontation.  Someone who IS scared would move away from the threat...not go back to check it out closer.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> I predict a political pendulum swing in 2014 and 2016 as more and more people wake up.



Swing where ? Do you see anyone standing their political ground and calling Obama on his dangerous politics?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Teens Learn & Live the Law | Virginia RULES
> ...



You may be right if this happened in Virginia fucktard


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



So you admit I'm right. 

But police and justices in one state are somehow foreigners to those in another state.


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict a political pendulum swing in 2014 and 2016 as more and more people wake up.
> ...



In voters of future elections who have realized the lemon they bought.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



awww I love your little rat in his suit.  He's so easy on the eyes after the fat albert ugly.


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If Trayvon Martin had been white.....



....he wouldn't have belonged to the most criminal cohort in America.

I profile pit bulls off the leash. I bet you do too.


----------



## George Costanza (Jul 19, 2013)

FJO said:


> Can anyone explain why there is a secrecy about the identity of jurors?
> 
> I was under the impression that serving jury duty is a civil obligation and having served jury duty is something to be proud of.
> 
> Yet, time after time, I see jurors hiding behind anonymity.  Are they ashamed? Are they afraid? Is their identity protected/hidden under some law? If so, why?



Fear of jurors being subjected to various bad things: reprisal, hounded by the media, subjected to general bother/harassment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





Had to get rid of the Ebonics, too.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Everyone else who testified as to whose voice it was had skin in the game EXCEPT Goode.  He wasn't a friend of Trayvon or George...he wasn't related to Trayvon or George.  He was the only witness that was close enough to witness the fight.  He was the only one who was close enough to identify who was on top and who was on the bottom.

Goode's testimony that Zimmerman was on the bottom and yelling for help isn't going by "voice recognition"...that's everyone ELSE!  He's basing his testimony on what he's SEEING as well as hearing.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Obviously English is your second language. Those words in my sentence are qualifiers. Under the conditions that I gave you a) the word MAY b) in Virginia c) you are a fucktard, if all those conditions are met then you are correct. Only one of those is correct though, as everyone knows. 

Have you ever moved from one state to another? Do you get special treatment from other hippie burnouts, because you were a hippie burnout in your last state?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > animallover said:
> ...



Obama knows what he is doing.  He is manipulating.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I didn't defend Trayvon circling back to go to GZ's truck, nor did I say he came back in any way except later on when GZ confronted him. There is no evidence Trayvon circled the vehicle, except by falsely stating he did something like that.

By GZ's own admission, "He's running," and Trayvon did move away from the threat.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Fancy and proper suits you. ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He's playing a game.

A very dangerous one for us.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

Here is a conspiracy theory that will really get Quick worked up!!!

Trayvon Martins Father is a Freemason


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 19, 2013)

What is the name of the city where Obama was a community organizer?

What is the name of the city where thousands have died in black on black murders over the past year?

Is Obama doing as good of a job as president as he did organizing that community?


----------



## deaddogseye (Jul 19, 2013)

the fact is that obama has NEVER been able to resist jumpoing in on the side of minoroites whenever race is at issue even when like here it really is beneath  a president to do so such as in law enforcement matters. He jumped right in in this case early on when he knew nothing about it and likewise when his old Harvard law professor was making trouble for the police.

He is a racist plain and simple. Maybe everyone is, but he certainly is. I dont see how anyone can deny that. That is evidenced here by the fact that he is talking about stand your ground when it wasnt even relevant in the case as it was tried because it serves his racial narrative. He well knows that. And then he wonders why the country is so divided -- its because he promotes divisiveness (which i do not criticze - its a good strategy for him but it does have its consequences).


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Ok, you're right. You said "may" which doesn't mean you agree with me fully. It does show you think it's plausible though.

Oh yea, hippies really live under the code of the Blue Wall sometimes.

Blue Code of Silence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I thought only the police, and consequently sometimes the justice system live under it. LOL


----------



## depotoo (Jul 19, 2013)

Since he says that could have been him 35 years ago, is he saying he would have beat the crap out of a "creepy white assed cracka" back then?  Does this man think at all?

The problem with his and the justice department inserting themselves here is, is it is going to create so much resentment that is undeserved all the way around.  I just don't understand it.  If they want the SYG laws, of which had nothing to do with this case, changed then present the country with the reasons they want them changed, but don't use a case that had nothing to do with such.  

Why is it they just seem to have absolutely no PR finesse at all? They only have access to the best in the country.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



How does ya like me now??


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

You are right Quick. GZ's dad got the police to let him go that night. Then TM's dad got the Freemason's together to get that shit changed. The tapes have all been doctored. GZ admitted it wasn't his voice and retired magistrate from another state beat out the freemason for supremacy and got the prosecutors and jury to just ignore it. What's even more crazy is that this whole event was staged in an air force hanger in New Mexico. 

Think horses not zebras dipshit, or maybe unicorns in your case.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> You are right Quick. GZ's dad got the police to let him go that night. Then TM's dad got the Freemason's together to get that shit changed. The tapes have all been doctored. GZ admitted it wasn't his voice and retired magistrate from another state beat out the freemason for supremacy and got the prosecutors and jury to just ignore it. What's even more crazy is that this whole event was staged in an air force hanger in New Mexico.
> 
> Think horses not zebras dipshit, or maybe unicorns in your case.



The Bilderburgs & the Illuminati can do anything they put their minds to.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Zimmerman makes that statement AFTER Martin comes back and circles the SUV.  It's at that point that the dispatcher asks if Zimmerman can see which direction the man went and Zimmerman gets out of his truck and attempts to follow.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Perfect!

Have fun at the Retreat this weekend.   Don't OD on the Florida orange juice.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama the Destroy speaks! What an irresponsible PRICK! The country was starting to move past this BULLSHIT drama tossed upon us by the leftist media and race baiters and of course the FAILURE in chief speaks again in order to divide the country! What a douche bag!

*First off asshole, you could also be one of the 500 African Americans murdered by other African Americans in Chicago year in and year out!*

Second, Stand Your Ground wasn't even the DEFENSE it was CLASSIC self-defense defense. 

Stand Your Ground (in my opinion) is poor constructed legislation. It allows the use of deadly force if you feel threatened with serious injury or , even if you could have fleed but didn't. Classic self-defense requires fleeing if you are able to. They didn't need stand your ground, because Zimmerman was unable to flee!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama is a lame ass duck..he CAN stop quacking out his ass anytime..nobody cares what he and his administration has to say anymore..

just let him TRY to interfere with the State laws, then hopefully people will WAKE UP

I told you all the man is NEVER sincear and that he ALWAYS has an AGENDA with everything and now you see what it was when he spoke on how if he had a son bs


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Sadly you're not very bright as well as ignorant.  Look up "Fighting Words" or read the court decision linked in my post.  No where did I state GZ used fighting words, though he may have.  Read my post s l o w l y.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Obama is a lame ass duck..he CAN stop quacking out his ass anytime..nobody cares what he and his administration has to say anymore..
> 
> just let him TRY to interfere with the State laws, then hopefully people will WAKE UP



Since your a nobody, I suppose you know.  Most of us are somebody's and do care what the elected POTUS says and does.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a lame ass duck..he CAN stop quacking out his ass anytime..nobody cares what he and his administration has to say anymore..
> ...



well we know you Obamabots here hang onto every word and yell Amen at every pause probably..who cares about that either,..

you people seem to love a dictator lording over you..that is funny as hell


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a lame ass duck..he CAN stop quacking out his ass anytime..nobody cares what he and his administration has to say anymore..
> ...



This somebody cares what he says.  I care that a President chose to represent a single segment of American society instead of ALL Americans.  I didn't hear him explain to blacks or other people of color the "white" perspective.  Most divisive President ever.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

deaddogseye said:


> the fact is that obama has NEVER been able to resist jumpoing in on the side of minoroites whenever race is at issue even when like here it really is beneath  a president to do so such as in law enforcement matters. He jumped right in in this case early on when he knew nothing about it and likewise when his old Harvard law professor was making trouble for the police.
> 
> He is a racist plain and simple. Maybe everyone is, but he certainly is. I dont see how anyone can deny that. That is evidenced here by the fact that he is talking about stand your ground when it wasnt even relevant in the case as it was tried because it serves his racial narrative. He well knows that. And then he wonders why the country is so divided -- its because he promotes divisiveness (which i do not criticze - its a good strategy for him but it does have its consequences).



Why do dumb people post on this message board?  But I digress.  The fact is the POTUS is considered a "black man" and has had experiences which most whites never have.  The issue of race in America needs to be discussed & racism exposed - both institutional and the product of ignorant and dumb people.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> > the fact is that obama has NEVER been able to resist jumpoing in on the side of minoroites whenever race is at issue even when like here it really is beneath  a president to do so such as in law enforcement matters. He jumped right in in this case early on when he knew nothing about it and likewise when his old Harvard law professor was making trouble for the police.
> ...



yeah sure, that silver spoon he grew up with,  I'm sure gives him the same experience as ones living in public housing...Just look at Chicago his home state..He did a hell of a lot there..

what a joke


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Well, since the POTUS is a black man, wouldn't it be pretentious of him to explain the perspective of the white race?

As a white man I've never been stopped by the police while driving unless I did something wrong and I've never been followed in a store.

The reason you see him as the most "divisive President ever" is because he is black and for that reason alone is resented by people like you.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It's already been done dumbass. Yet you still refuse to learn. What's one more time going to do? As for you proving me a liar, coming from you being called a liar is a badge of honor. I really don't care. Stay ignorant if you want to. I'm just here to counter the bull shit. You cannot be helped so I won't even try. go ahead and neg me again nit wit.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > deaddogseye said:
> ...



Yes you are, as well as dumb as a box of hammers and a racist to boot.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Obama is a lying sack of shit--He's never been followed in a store-----besides. Store security cams don't profile. They just see who is stealing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

What a fucking piece of shit. Search it, I knew he would pull a Tom Bradley. Now more blacks are going to die this weekend because of this asshat

He flat pisses me off.

Search again, I am usually above the noise and I apologize right now for the foul language, that's not who I am. 

Trained by the government to defend the constitution and the skills to come with it.

Bring it thug asssholes

Keep poking the stick in the eye of the American white man. Keep it up and the sleeping giants may awake

Fed up!!!

-Geaux


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Since he is the POTUS, he represents ALL Americans.......not one segment.  I don't give a shit what color he is, I just want him to do his job.  Why is being honest and doing the job you were elected to do resented by people like you?


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

deaddogseye said:


> the fact is that obama has NEVER been able to resist jumpoing in on the side of minoroites whenever race is at issue even when like here it really is beneath  a president to do so such as in law enforcement matters. He jumped right in in this case early on when he knew nothing about it and likewise when his old Harvard law professor was making trouble for the police.
> 
> He is a racist plain and simple. Maybe everyone is, but he certainly is. I dont see how anyone can deny that. That is evidenced here by the fact that he is talking about stand your ground when it wasnt even relevant in the case as it was tried because it serves his racial narrative. He well knows that. And then he wonders why the country is so divided -- its because he promotes divisiveness (which i do not criticze - its a good strategy for him but it does have its consequences).



Every Word he speaks in public is scripted.  And everything he says has political undertones.

tia


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

ole Wry is good little Obama cult member who suffers from white quilt..how cute


----------



## kwc57 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> > the fact is that obama has NEVER been able to resist jumpoing in on the side of minoroites whenever race is at issue even when like here it really is beneath  a president to do so such as in law enforcement matters. He jumped right in in this case early on when he knew nothing about it and likewise when his old Harvard law professor was making trouble for the police.
> ...



Obama never grew up with an African-American experience in the US.  Other than short visits, he never lived in the continental US until he went to college.  He can't relate, but he can pretend and pander......like today.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.
> ...



*The reason Zimmerman had a gun in the first place. 

So Obama's personal experiences fell on tin-foil-hat ears today.  Pity.  Doesn't take a white redneck with an IQ of 90 (no offense to the majority on this site but....) to know that Obama spoke the truth about a black man's experience in this country. *


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is a lame ass duck..he CAN stop quacking out his ass anytime..nobody cares what he and his administration has to say anymore..
> ...



Oh really.. You and your ilk are part of the problem...

I can tell you this.. The 49% are a whole lot more pissed off than you candy ass 51% are happy.

-Geaux


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

yeah, ask Chicago how much Obama knows and cares about the black mans experience...He's never lived as a "poor black man" so how can he know..He's lived a life of luxury his whole life thanks to having wealthy white grandparents first and then while he was being "groomed" for his godship of the country he was taken care of by his handlers..

that you people still fall for his made up I was a poor black man gig is funny


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Freemason9 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon Martin had been white and beat up George Zimmerman, it would have ended the same way.  It's convenient how blacks and liberals want to ignore the beating up part.
> ...



The fact that you are a drooling idiot, and a racist, does not mean everyone else is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



My original point was that only Zimmerman knows for sure and again was given the opportunity to officially identify who it was and didn't.

The strength of Good's testimony is that he could identify forms in the dark. When it comes to screaming, that strength disappears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsdLMBUvhAM]John Good FULL Testimony. George Zimmerman Trial - YouTube[/ame]

@19:35 when asked by prosecutor, "As you are turning around, I guess, and going back inside your residence, I shouldn't say turning around, I should say just putting your foot back inside your residence, are you hearing any screams or yells of help from outside there"? Good answers, "My adrenaline was going, I can't remember."

He can't even remember if ANYONE was screaming.

You are confusing his identifying the person in the prone position as obviously yelling "Help, help, help" with the screaming that we have been discussing. The yelling of "Help" was not heard clearly or heard at all on the 911 tape.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> ole Wry is good little Obama cult member who suffers from white quilt..how cute



*"White quilt".  What kind of Freudian slip is that?  The "Q" is located at the far right corner of the keyboard and the "G" in the middle, so don't claim a typo.

I'm white and I don't feel guilt.  But you should try empathy sometime. 

I suspect you are a white woman, (because I seriously doubt there are any black people on this board at all).  Can you truthfully say you don't flinch when a black man comes into your space, your parking lot, your aisle in the grocery store?*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> yeah, ask Chicago how much Obama knows and cares about the black mans experience...He's never lived as a "poor black man" so how can he know..He's lived a life of luxury his whole life thanks to having wealthy white grandparents first and then while he was being "groomed" for his godship of the country he was taken care of by his handlers..
> 
> that you people still fall for his made up I was a poor black man gig is funny



*Really?  Want to verify that are just blow gas on this board? 

Considering that the far right insists that there is no record of Obama's early life in America nor records of his attending Harvard and Columbia, please show us proof of your stupid statements.

*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> You are right Quick. GZ's dad got the police to let him go that night. Then TM's dad got the Freemason's together to get that shit changed. The tapes have all been doctored. GZ admitted it wasn't his voice and retired magistrate from another state beat out the freemason for supremacy and got the prosecutors and jury to just ignore it. What's even more crazy is that this whole event was staged in an air force hanger in New Mexico.
> 
> Think horses not zebras dipshit, or maybe unicorns in your case.



Try not making these incoherent statements once in awhile, peabrain.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

NEWSFLASH:

DH just told me the latest "speech" from the chosen one contained a collection of discrimination stories such as the times when HE would get into an elevator with white women and he would see them grab their pocketbooks closer to their bodies.  

And when HE walked down the street he could hear doors locking.  So HE has personally been a victim of hateful white discrimation HIMSELF, just like Trayvon!  (I added the last part but that was the essence of the speech.)

Let me look for a link...this was today...someone post if found before me...


----------



## kaz (Jul 19, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's being reported by the Los Angeles Times. The article states that *""It's a very tough, tough case to sell" because of the lack of witnesses *and "In most of these [hate crime] cases, you have someone who had made racial statements or you have a group who goes looking to attack a person based on their race." *The FBI ruled that there was no evidence that George Zimmerman acted out of racial bias.*
> 
> 
> George Zimmerman unlikely to face federal charges - latimes.com
> ...



No evidence?   He must be prosecuted because it's the will of the people and this is a Democracy.  That's all the evidence you need.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



we don't need him explaining anything to us about any race..THAT ISN'T HIS JOB as President..He want's to be a preacher he should step down and open a church

now he's not just a community Agitator he's a COUNTRY AGITATOR as President..how do you folks like that one?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Where do you get this Martin-circling-the-SUV BS?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

President Obama?s remarkably personal speech on Trayvon Martin and race in America


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 19, 2013)

Trayvon could have been Obama?  Obama: Trayvon 'could have been me'

Newsflash, ZIMMERMAN could have been you.

His great grandfather was black.  YOUR mom was white.

And Trayvon wasn't under suspicion on account of RACE, you pontificating pant load.

Trayvon was under suspicion because of where he was, after what that gated community had recently been through, and because of what he was DOING at the time he was observed.  Get a clue, Barack.  Hanging out under the eaves of residential buildings in a gated community after dark after a period in which there have been burglaries constitutes a pretty fair basis for suspicion or concern.

Being FOLLOWED is not a justification for pummeling the person doing the following.

How about this, Mr. President?  How about *you* chug down a nice warm steaming mug full of STFU?

Mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> President Obama?s remarkably personal speech on Trayvon Martin and race in America



Good job all the link way around!  I can't stand to listen to him.  Can someone suffer the horror and give the summary?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



A summons requiring a person to appear in court.  Empowered to administer oaths to the same extent and same effect as real judge.  Wields more power than a judge in specialized departments, such as Probate, where a clerk will actually tell a judge what to do. 

Seeking to divert attention from the fact that you have absolutely no proof that Robert Zimmerman employed his status as a retired Virginia magistrate to influence Sanford or Florida officials, eh?

Good job!


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Obama is a lame ass duck..he CAN stop quacking out his ass anytime..nobody cares what he and his administration has to say anymore..
> 
> just let him TRY to interfere with the State laws, then hopefully people will WAKE UP
> 
> I told you all the man is NEVER sincear and that he ALWAYS has an AGENDA with everything and now you see what it was when he spoke on how if he had a son bs



if you didnt care why the thread and why you commenting it?
you really are that stupid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



The Blue Wall would also include police secretaries, janitors, official donut-providers, etc.

To what extent is based solely on individual real-life examples which you have given none.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> ole Wry is good little Obama cult member who suffers from white quilt..how cute



white quilt? why is it a down quilt?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And?  The guy punched him in the face.  Did the guy who got punched have any way of knowing that the guy who did the punching wasn't going to beat him to a bloody pulp, or stab him, or shoot him?  Nope.  The guy did what anyone would do when attacked, he defended himself.  If someone decides to attack another individual the individual being attacked has every right to defend himself ... be it with their fists, a pipe, a knife, a gun, etc.  Don't want to get punched, or whacked with a pipe, or stabbed or shot?   Don't attack other people with your body or anything else.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > deaddogseye said:
> ...



And you know this because you've followed him from birth, verified that he has never suffered the indignities hurled at other black men or boys by ignorant white trash?


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



you dont need him too because you wont understand it. Now go serve some sloppy joe.

The fact remains his speech was very even handed and tempered. The on;y people who would be getting pissed off by this speech are worthless bottom feeders of politics.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



facts are he needs a muzzle. he blew the dog whistle again and gave a green light for continued rioting.

Doing a fantastic job trying to get the whites to riot as well. Get a little jungle blood boiling in them

-Geaux


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > While they are at it the state needs to examine the conduct of the prosecution. If the allegations are true that they deliberately withheld information from the defense it is a serious charge.
> ...





It is horrifyingly scary to me to see how far down the toilet this country has gone in the last 5 years.

I am not done fighting as my letters, emails and phone calls get fired off to my reps and senators every week but there are not enough of us.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



americans have the right to protest, and he said that there was no need to get violent. You didnt even listen to the speech did? It shows because you are lying.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2013)

As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.

At best he's headed for impeachment and at worst we're headed the way of Egypt which just ousted its scumbag Muslim Brotherhood leader.

Obama, for Travyon, Resign

Who's with me?


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

ooo a frank thread where he cries about impeachment that will never happen.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



afraid so--its like the alamo


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Protest? Is that what you call going on in LA and other areas? Property crime, assault, et al?

-Geaux


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



and he doesnt think thats cool. He is telling people not to do that, but they have the right to be out there. 

Again you are lying and got caught.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > You are right Quick. GZ's dad got the police to let him go that night. Then TM's dad got the Freemason's together to get that shit changed. The tapes have all been doctored. GZ admitted it wasn't his voice and retired magistrate from another state beat out the freemason for supremacy and got the prosecutors and jury to just ignore it. What's even more crazy is that this whole event was staged in an air force hanger in New Mexico.
> ...



I'm just following your logic old man. Could the only reason that charges were even brought be because Tracy Martin was a freemason? Give me definitive proof or your argument is meaningless.


----------



## 007 (Jul 19, 2013)

asaratis said:


> How do we bolster and reinforce our African-American boys?



When is this AFRICAN-American idiocy going to stop? They are NOT born in AFRICA, so why are they being referred to as AFRICAN-American?

There isn't ANOTHER RACE ON EARTH that does that. Why do the BLACKS... see that... "BLACKS," INSIST on setting themselves APART at EVERY TURN and on EVERY ISSUE? It appears to me that it's because they WANT to be divided. They DON'T want to be part of anything else other than BLACK. They're not interested in ASSIMILATING into ANYTHING but their own AFRICAN'NESS. Seems all VERY RACIST to me.

I think us whites need to start calling ourselves EUROPEAN Americans.
I think we need a WHITE CAUCUS in government.
I think we need a WHITE PRIDE month.
I think we need a MISS WHITE AMERICA.
I think we need a magazine called WHITE.
I think the KKK should have all the same respect the NAACP has.

The sad part is, black people are BLATANTLY the most RACIST people on the planet, and the only people that deny that fact are liars and cowards, and you can bet your ass obama and holder are just as big of RACISTS as all the rest of the blacks.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



We also want your definitive real world example. Please also be prepared to defend this argument against endless what if scenarios. If not then your replies are meaningless.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...





"The guy did what anyone would do when attacked..."

I don't believe so.

1. The station was closed....he could have ignored the customer

2. The opened the locked door, and engaged in in the verbal dispute

3. The punch had very limited effect

4. If the attack had continued, or a deadly weapon used, the use of the gun would have been appropriate. Not here.

5. "anyone" would not have behave so....and I can prove it.
Licensed gun owners try to avoid the use of the gun....

"In 91.7% of these incidents the defensive use of a gun did not wound or kill the criminal attacker."
Source: "Armed Resistance to Crime: The Prevalence and Nature of Self-Defense with a Gun," by Gary Kleck and Marc Gertz, in The Journal of Criminal Law & Criminology, Northwestern University School of Law, Volume 86, Number 1, Fall, 1995


and 


But violent crimes have been rare among carrying a concealed weapon license holders. Only 2% of license holders have been sanctioned for any kind of misbehavior, State Police records show. 
Guns Don?t Kill People; Dangerous Minorities Do ? The Detroit Edition | Stuff Black People Don't Like 2.0


So...if you and I were on a jury and the charges were  based on the vid, our votes would, it seems, be very different.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...





Your  blanket statement is less than intuitive.

If a smaller person, a woman, had been the subject of the incident, my view might be different.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The Blue Wall is widely accepted as fact while your freemason BS is conspiracy junk. Rightfully so, IMO George's father being a magistrate could have easily had many effects in what happened in Justice for Trayvon.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Give proof or your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> ooo a frank thread where he cries about impeachment that will never happen.



It's for Travyon


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.
> 
> At best he's headed for impeachment and at worst we're headed the way of Egypt which just ousted its scumbag Muslim Brotherhood leader.
> 
> ...



*
Who is Travyon?*


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

007 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > How do we bolster and reinforce our African-American boys?
> ...



My best friend is black and I call him black.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Ohh, can't you just feel that white guild slipping through your fingers? As massive amounts of Democrats reflect on voting for a man purely based on skin color (Obama), and getting royally screwed on the deal, it has to make you wonder what the future hold for a part (democrat) that lost 7 million voters from 2008 to 2012. I wonder if once again Democrats will shed millions of it's voter base 2016.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the freemasons are a widely accepted group. I think this group had many effects in what happened in Justice for Trayvon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZok0-kLRBc]Trayvon Martin's Father the Freemason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2013)

Choom 4 Trayvon!


----------



## Trajan (Jul 19, 2013)

asaratis said:


> Obama unexpectedly took the stage to offer his views on the Martin/Zimmerman case.  What was apparent to me is that he wants the federal government more involved in determining what states do regarding law enforcement.  Who would have guessed?
> 
> In my words, here is basically what he addressed in separate points.
> 
> ...



did he take any questions?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> I think the freemasons are a widely accepted group. I think this group had many effects in what happened in Justice for Trayvon.
> 
> Trayvon Martin's Father the Freemason - YouTube



Duh, that's not what I said there, Joe Blow.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Not in the least.
You are genuinely shocked that this juror has had their own original thought process, and didn't follow lockstep with what you think.

Same with the verdict.

You armchair quarterbacks can't fathom the thought of anything turning out differently than your own preconceived notions.

Same with this message board.
If/When anyone's opinion contradicts your own your heads spin on its axis and total unbelief sets in.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > I think the freemasons are a widely accepted group. I think this group had many effects in what happened in Justice for Trayvon.
> ...



Give me a relevant life experience or your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Pick up your garbage for Trayvon !!

WOOT


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.
> ...



He's a cartoon character on SpongeBob Squarepants.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



No, I did say he needs to put a muzzle on and quit inciting riots. Trying to get the Whites to join the conga line as well.

And like GZ, I have the right to out there as well and put one in them if they assault me. 

Real smart

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2013)

Obamaphone for Trayvon!


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

Trajan said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Obama unexpectedly took the stage to offer his views on the Martin/Zimmerman case.  What was apparent to me is that he wants the federal government more involved in determining what states do regarding law enforcement.  Who would have guessed?
> ...



lol. Obama, answer questions? The mother fuckker is the most transparent President in US history, why would he need to answer questions?

You racist bro?


----------



## Mustang (Jul 19, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Obama asked the most stupid question ever asked by a "Constitutional Professor".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a fundamental problem with what we know about how the altercation started and unfolded.  It's that the only eye witness is GZ, and he has every motivation in the world to project himself in the most favorable light possible.  He also took a class where Stand Your Ground was covered in some detail.  So, he knew exactly what to say in order to qualify for a self-defense argument that he was justified in shooting Martin.  Under different circumstances, conservatives never would have bought into testimony from the lone eye witness who was also the defendant in the case.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> deaddogseye said:
> 
> 
> > the fact is that obama has NEVER been able to resist jumpoing in on the side of minoroites whenever race is at issue even when like here it really is beneath  a president to do so such as in law enforcement matters. He jumped right in in this case early on when he knew nothing about it and likewise when his old Harvard law professor was making trouble for the police.
> ...



Why do dumb people post on this message board? 

damn, get out of my head!!!!!! 


I always ask myself that when I see your posts....but I digress....



> The fact is the POTUS is considered a "black man"



And what did zimmerman consider himself , that is before the media re-christened him, white then white Hispanic?  you do realize that Zimmerman is more of a "minority" than Obama is, right?  



> The issue of race in America needs to be discussed & racism exposed - both institutional and the product of ignorant and dumb people



and you expose yourself here when you post.....we get it


----------



## Trajan (Jul 19, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I am sorry, you're right, it is obviously an attack on the black man for asking if he actually took questions from the WH press corp.....


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2013)

asaratis said:


> You can look for Obama and Company to encroach upon STATES RIGHTS in the very near future.







In the near future?  They've been doing that during the entire Obama Era.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



If I were on the jury I'd be seeing a whole lot more evidence from both sides about the case.  Where's the rest of the surveillance vid?  How did you get all that info from just watching the vid?  

You cut my sentence.  "The guy did what anyone would do when attacked..." You stopped there.  What he did was _to defend himself_. 





> "anyone" would not have behave so....and I can prove it.


Yes, someone who gets attacked _will try_ to defend themselves.  Many different ways to do that, not just with a gun. 

The clerk had been held up and shot in the previous year.  He got punched by an obviously angry guy so he defended himself and didn't take the chance on being shot again.  Unfortunately for the attacker the guy's choice of self defense was a gun.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

All I see is Obama trying to pander to blacks, but it's a tough line to walk and not cross over by pissing off white and Hispanics... But then again, maybe Obama's racism got the best of him before someone could stop his goofy ass from walking out and making a fool of himself on stage. God, in 50-100 years Obama will have one weird fucked up legacy. Imagine what teachers will be asking students to write papers on during the Obama years. Teachers asking students to do assignments pointing out  reverse racism and faith based economics during the 2008-2016 period of US history.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 19, 2013)

BBC News - Kidnap case ex-CIA agent Robert Lady 'en route to US'

The American convicted criminal has avoided justice.
I'm guessing phone calls were made and America, nation of laws, has given the jury the finger.

So much for, "the jury has spoken".


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Hmm

As a white man who worked in a black neighborhood, I had been stopped for simply being white in a black neighborhood.  Of course they thought I was there either dealing or buying drugs.

And I have been followed in a store by their loss prevention people.   If you think you have never been followed in a store, you just didn't know what to look for.   Or you are a oblivious as a box rocks.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2013)

Slam a 40 for Trayvon!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 19, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > deaddogseye said:
> ...





If Zimmerman is a White Hispanic, Obama is a Whiter African American.

Obama has more white ancestry than does Zimmerman.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 19, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > deaddogseye said:
> ...



I blame admins for the dumb posters.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Slam a 40 for Trayvon!


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 19, 2013)

Multiple Groups Raising Money to Buy George Zimmerman a New Gun

Awesome! I hope he gets a nice one...


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 19, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> What can you expect from a Piece of Fukking Shit like him?
> 
> Fer real....
> 
> ...



I've never seen this before, looks like he got his moms chin and his dads eyes. Funny.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, ask Chicago how much Obama knows and cares about the black mans experience...He's never lived as a "poor black man" so how can he know..He's lived a life of luxury his whole life thanks to having wealthy white grandparents first and then while he was being "groomed" for his godship of the country he was taken care of by his handlers..
> ...


Had you sense enough to join the Tea Party, you'd likely have sense enough to know that is extremely difficult if not impossible to prove a negative...i.e. that something does not exist.

For instance, I have heard many times that there is no such thing as a black swan.  All I do know is that I have not seen one.

The same applies to Obama's college records except that I am relatively certain they DO exist.  Neither of his colleges would have let him get all the way through without some records.  However, I have never seen them...likely because the schools were instructed to keep them squirreled away.

Therefore, to date I would be equally justified in saying that they don't exist as I am in denying the existence of a black swan.

Show me the papers!  (I may see a black swan first!)


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> NEWSFLASH:
> 
> DH just told me the latest "speech" from the chosen one contained a collection of discrimination stories such as the times when HE would get into an *elevator with white women and he would see them grab their pocketbooks closer to their bodies.  *
> 
> ...



And now we can understand why!  Is there ANY fund he is NOT raiding to get the money from it?  I definitely wish I could keep him out of MY pocketbook.  And if I saw him coming, I would lock the door too.  He would steal the silverware right off my table..



..


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 19, 2013)

What the President's code words added up to were:

... the Justice Department will continue to research a civil rights action against Zimmerman

... he will lead an all out war against Stand Your Ground laws.

... 'move on' means the Zimmerman case is moving into the barrel of a canon.


Fortunately in a Democracy, even the Far Right has the right to interpret what he said - their way.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Kinda funny though.

 "Obama *surprises* the media at the daily briefing." If Obama did not take questions it would beg to answer this question... "Was Obama not taking any questions at the Press corp really a surprise? And if not, then did anyone there really care that he (Obama) showed up?"   

The surprise would be if Obama actually took questions on anything, showing up to make campaign speeches then bail has been what Obama is well known for.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Give proof about what?


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 19, 2013)

BREAKING: Colorado Governor Sets Dates for Recall Election of Two Anti Gun Senators

Manning is an awesome dude...love his videos.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That freemasons didn't get charges filed. If no proof then your argument is meaningless.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXqx8RoDOl0]BACK IT UP RAYVON OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


*Rayvon for Trayvon*


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I've never seen a box on the census that ask are you a "white" Hispanic..the deceit never stops with these people...and like you said if he is one, then Obama is a white African Amercian


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Blue Wall would also include police secretaries, janitors, official donut-providers, etc.
> 
> To what extent is based solely on individual real-life examples which you have given none.



I in fact did give you real life examples, don't blame me if you do not understand em... so  secretaries, janitors, official donut-providers are included in your list of influence peddlers?  Is this something like the 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon or sunmpin? 


Seeking to divert attention from the fact that you have absolutely no proof that Robert Zimmerman employed his status as a retired Virginia magistrate to influence Sanford or Florida officials, eh?

Good job!


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



No no man, white people never get in trouble, are you fucking stupid? White people never have the cops called on them, don't have to pay taxes because the IRS won't audit them. White people drive whatever speed they like, do any drugs they like, kill whoever happens to bug them that day/moment, steal all the time and never get in trouble.... I mean, white privilege is good. Have you ever even seen a cop talk to a white person? It's only blacks that have "the man" on their ass.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 19, 2013)

Most people lock their car doors regardless of who is nearby.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 19, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> millyvanilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I have great sorrow about what this country has become; really I do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The point is Justice for Trayvon failed. If the Blue Wall did have something to do it, they won.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 19, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



How could he have more? Both are half.   Dumb statement.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Prove it or your argument is meaningless.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

millyvanilly said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > millyvanilly said:
> ...



best I can do is think that maybe this is necessary part of evolving but that sounds too hopey changey


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...





" How did you get all that info from just watching the vid?"

I read the story. James Calloway was shot in the stomach.

The name is mentioned in the vid.....so I looked up the story
Surveillance video shows violent confrontation at gas station | khou.com Houston


But my view of 'guilty' is based entirely on the vid.




"The clerk had been held up and shot in the previous year."
Has nothing to do with this shooting.



"... he defended himself and didn't take the chance on being shot again."
Did you see a gun that the individual had? I didn't.



"Unfortunately for the attacker the guy's choice of self defense was a gun.
Unfortunate for both.
The shooter should go to jail.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The Blue Wall would also include police secretaries, janitors, official donut-providers, etc.
> ...



You gave me definitions, not a single application. To understand the extent of a magistrate's influence as a judge would take many news reports to determine.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

Wash a hoodie for Tayvron.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2013)

When someone is pounding your head into the ground. Do you have a right to defend yourself? YES OR NO?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



No one in this thread has tried to "prove" anything, except beyond a reasonable doubt. YOUR example is meaningless, because the "freemason-side" lost.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Give me a real life experience to back your story or your argument is meaningless.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Matthew said:


> When someone is pounding your head into the ground. Do you have a right to defend yourself? YES OR NO?



Not when you arranged the whole thing and were always prepared with your gun to end anyone's life that got in the way of your mission.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When someone is pounding your head into the ground. Do you have a right to defend yourself? YES OR NO?
> ...



you are a paranoid fuck


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Could you also please cite numerous news reports saying that GZ's dad used influence in this case? If not your argument is meaningless.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 19, 2013)

Every time Obama speaks, we understand a little more about his mindset and I get a little more scared.

Yes, certain things are left up to states and needs to stay that way.   He should understand that, considering he studied the constitution.   I have a feeling he does understand much of our founding document because he is quick to say what he doesn't like about it.   Being a constitutional scholar and being a constitutionalist are two different things.    I think he only studied it in hopes of finding loopholes that would enable the liberals to gain ground with their agenda.    He and the left also need to understand that our constitution has set us apart from many others and is the reason why this is the greatest country.   I really hate to see Obama and his radical lefties try to change that, but too many sheeple refuse to see the big picture and are only interested in what their fundamentally changed country can do for them.   If that means putting their stamp of approval on anything and everything done by those that cater to them, they'll do it.    While the left watches as the Obama administration treats different groups like they are enemies of the state, they feel good because they aren't targets.    How foolish of them to trust a government that views it's citizens with such contempt.      

They cheer when the government goes after groups they hate and they love it when one half of the country is angry at our rights being trampled.   They think it's great that government has the power to do what it wants to the people.    And they feel good about it because they are getting what they want right now and they are incapable of looking at the long term effects of an oppressive government.  They love it when their guy is in power, though complained in the past for much less when the Repubs were in power.

And the blind trust is astounding.   It's like those women who marry guys who cheated with them while married to another, yet they foolishly think they can trust the guy not to cheat on them.

So, even though Obama isn't targeting your group now, have no doubt that your turn will come.

Either we all have rights and a fair government or none of us have rights and a fair government.    Some lefties believe that liberal politicians are faithful to their followers, but they are only tools that are used to shift power from the people to the government.   Once they have all the power to do as they please, including shredding our constitution and usurping the sovereignty of the states, no one is safe.

His comment that he could have been Trayvon 35 years ago was interesting.   I don't recall any chapters in his books recounting his attacks on possible gay rapists.   Did Obama ever instigate fights as a teen?    We know he did drugs.   

Obama still pushes the notion that whites are racist, unless, of course, they are the self-hating liberals who will forever have guilt complexes for the crime of being born white.    Of course, now that Matthews has made a formal apology on behalf of all whites, I'm sure the libs can sleep better, at least until one of them invents another big crisis.

If we leave race out of this and other discussions, which we should do since it did not play a part, then we have an aggressive teen who thought he was going to take on some creepy gay rapist and win.   If both had been the same race, then perhaps the left could have been more objective and willing to look at hard facts, sans any of their bias views.    Had this been just a couple of white guys, or Hispanic, or black, take your pick, no one would have cared.    It was only the assumption of racism that bought this case to national attention.    The fact that it could be used for their gun control agenda was icing on the cake.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's part of the message that president told the nation.  He, himself, was profiled as a youth.

Here's the reality of the present.  President Obama is STILL being profiled by conservatives today.  It started before he ever took office.  You can hear it on talk radio.  You can hear it when certain members of Congress talk about the president.  You can even read it right here on this message board.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When someone is pounding your head into the ground. Do you have a right to defend yourself? YES OR NO?
> ...



Prove that he arranged the whole thing. Please give link, cite numerous news reports, and give personal examples or your argument is meaningless.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You are an exalted leader of Pioneer's Peabrains for justice or for short, the peabrains.

The peabrains are highly concerned with killing innocent people out on a stroll.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That is not a link, numerous news reports or your real life experience. Your argument is meaningless.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Here's part of the message that president told the nation.  He, himself, was profiled as a youth.
> 
> Here's the reality of the present.  President Obama is STILL being profiled by conservatives today.  It started before he ever took office.  You can hear it on talk radio.  You can hear it when certain members of Congress talk about the president.  You can even read it right here on this message board.



oh boy, that poor Obama he is just so special and gets treated just way worse than even BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH..

but this was their plan all along folks by running and getting him elected...calling anyone who criticizes him as racist and and now aren't you all who voted for him glad to know you are, profilers..

man the shit can't get much deeper with some of you..

we don't need his type of message thrown in our faces...we need him to resign and go back to Chicago if that is what he wants to do..


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The point is Justice for Trayvon failed. If the Blue Wall did have something to do it, they won.



You think they rigged the trial?  Bribed the jurors maybe? Had the prosecutors blow the case?  

And you downplay the well documented influence of the Freemasons?  

Very hypocritical I think.    See, the fact is, women are not allowed to be Freemasons, which could be why, Mark O'Mara pushed for an all women jury, thereby avoiding the devious plot the Freemason's to convict an innocent man.

Remember that "stealth juror" who contributed to the Justice for Trayvon Campaign and tried to get on the jury?  Freemason.  

Makes as much sense... probably more sense... as your Blue Wall hypothesis which relies up a retired glorified clerk from a distant state as its source with not one iota of proof.


----------



## kyzr (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe its safe to have one in the home now that the area burglaries have stopped.


----------



## kyzr (Jul 19, 2013)

It takes more guts to walk away from a fight than it does to start one.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

If the authorities even mentioned charging fat/ugly/stupid with perjury don't you know, there would be a high speed come apart!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> You gave me definitions, not a single application. To understand the extent of a magistrate's influence as a judge would take many news reports to determine.



Nope I gave actual examples.  Sorry if you are not smart enough to understand it.

Seeking to divert attention from the fact that you have absolutely no proof that Robert Zimmerman employed his status as a retired Virginia magistrate to influence Sanford or Florida officials, eh?

Good job!


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2013)

Get a gold toof!...Do it for Trayvon!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The point is Justice for Trayvon failed. If the Blue Wall did have something to do it, they won.
> ...



I don't have to, if the freemasons had anything to do with it, that is irrelevant now since anything they did had no lasting impact.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.
> 
> At best he's headed for impeachment and at worst we're headed the way of Egypt which just ousted its scumbag Muslim Brotherhood leader.
> 
> ...



I'm in!


----------



## Mustang (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Here's part of the message that president told the nation.  He, himself, was profiled as a youth.
> ...



"Boy, you ain't wanted 'round hea.  Now why doan you jest git on home, now."


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Clerk Shoots Man After He's Punched In The Face - YouTube



slappinyaface for President!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > You gave me definitions, not a single application. To understand the extent of a magistrate's influence as a judge would take many news reports to determine.
> ...



So because he was only a magistrate, he could not be sometimes included in the well-known Blue Wall?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



take your own goofy advice..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Get a gold toof!...Do it for Trayvon!



Get a boo toof. Do THAT for travyon.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So because Tracy Martin was only a low level freemason, he could not be sometimes included in the well-known illuminati?


----------



## National Socialist (Jul 19, 2013)

Yep maybe.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > ole Wry is good little Obama cult member who suffers from white quilt..how cute
> ...



LOL.  Stephanie was in ESL classes thought she neither speaks, reads nor understands any language but her native one, English (not very well, however).


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 19, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Trayvon would still alive today if his parents had been responsible parents.
> Trayvon had been suspend from school
> Responsible parents ground their kids till they are allowed back to school.
> That means they have no life out side of the home.
> ...



Trayvon should had been grounded and not allowed to leave the house, since he was a CHILD suspended from school.   

Could it be that the parents blamed the school for suspending TM because he's black?   Or could it be that TM would not stay at the house even if grounded because he was 17 and would no obey his parents anyway?  So much for being such an innocent CHILD!


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I don't have to, if the freemasons had anything to do with it, that is irrelevant now since anything they did had no lasting impact.



We don't know that for certain, perhaps the Freemason's kidnapped GZ and replaced him with a doubleganger and are, *at this very moment,* exacting their revenge?  Probably torturing him in the inner sanctum of thier temple of DOOM!!

Unless and until you provide one iota of evidence to show that Robert Zimmerman exerted his influence as a retired glorified clerk from a distant state over Sanford and Florida officials, my hypothesis is as likely as yours.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Your example would only mean something if your example of the freemasons had won, but like I said, they lost. Did that pea soup in your brain harden or something.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

A special gate for li'l Trayvon:








..


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Mark is sounding good

Mark Levin Show

-Geaux


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Clerk Shoots Man After He's Punched In The Face - YouTube
> ...






Obama: Trayvon Martin could have been me 35 years ago.



Why would this guy add to the divisions in this country?



Answer: that's what community organizers do: create dissension.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to, if the freemasons had anything to do with it, that is irrelevant now since anything they did had no lasting impact.
> ...


----------



## Mustang (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Something tells me that Stephanie is going to have a hard time learning Spanish in the next few years.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> So because Tracy Martin was only a low level freemason, he could not be sometimes included in the well-known illuminati?



Not to mention the Knights Templar connection... 

That is it!!! Trayvon Martin must be related to the Merovingian blodline!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 19, 2013)

This is why owning more than one handgun is vital, your carry piece should be something you dont particularly like, reliable, but inexpensive  a gun you wont miss if retained during the investigation, or lost, or damaged.  Likewise your backup piece should be just as ugly, reliable but inexpensive.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Maybe they wanted to lose so the freemasons could exact revenge on a federal level. Just as likely as what you purpose.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 19, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Mark is sounding good
> 
> Mark Levin Show
> 
> -Geaux



Levin is one hell of a liar.  I think it's also quite possible that he's certifiably crazy too.  But I have to admit that I enjoy his show.  It's great comic relief after a long day.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Get a gold toof!...Do it for Trayvon!
> ...



Love your new pics. Those others had a bad case of the fatandugly.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Which is exactly how I feel about your equally plausable Blue Wall conspiracy theory ... glad we agree.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > So because Tracy Martin was only a low level freemason, he could not be sometimes included in the well-known illuminati?
> ...



You found the smoking gun!!!!!!!!!!! Why didn't O'Mara cover this in pre-trial hearings????? This totally supports the Justice for Trayvon movement.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Mark is sounding good
> ...



Cool, at least you listen like I listen to Obama

-Geaux


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Here's part of the message that president told the nation.  He, himself, was profiled as a youth.
> 
> Here's the reality of the present.  President Obama is STILL being profiled by conservatives today.  It started before he ever took office.  You can hear it on talk radio.  You can hear it when certain members of Congress talk about the president.  You can even read it right here on this message board.



If obama was profiled as a youth, in Hawaii, it was because he was so doped up he could barely stand.  He just wants people to think Hawaii is spelled Mississippi.

He had a chance to be president and chose to be black.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That's premature, but most people believe that criminal charges can't be brought now due to double jeopardy, which argues for the Blue Wall theory.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



lol, I just noticed it's quilt...

if it gives you snobs something to howl about have at it..that's about all you people have in your pathetic lives


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You are overlooking the freemason angle!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > When someone is pounding your head into the ground. Do you have a right to defend yourself? YES OR NO?
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

.
*A new doggie for li'l Trayvon:*






*Or maybe two:*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Another argument for opening the Rdean Wing in the Rubber Room
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Gee frank, why didn't you post this pearl of wisdom along with the evidence that GZ was a lying wimp.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> That's premature, but most people believe that criminal charges can't be brought now due to double jeopardy.



I will take legal ignoramuses posting on internet message boards for $1,000, Alex.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWuQVpBeqLs]Jeopardy Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 19, 2013)

The pubs should use this as a wedge issue to get more of the Hispanic vote.  The dems already have the black vote wrapped up.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The only thing I'm trying to overlook is how stupid you are by continually repeating yourself.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Obama is more interested in Social Justice rather than the rule of law. It's hard to believe this man was once a Constitutional Scholar.



I keep saying that Harvard sells mail order degrees.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I think you misquoted me. Provide a case law please.


----------



## wavingrl (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> NEWSFLASH:
> 
> DH just told me the latest "speech" from the chosen one contained a collection of discrimination stories such as the times when HE would get into an elevator with white women and he would see them grab their pocketbooks closer to their bodies.
> 
> ...



I don't need a link--those 17 minutes have been replayed on each and every channel for close to 3hrs now.

I expected this type of response. What I think of a 'tipline for the DOJ'--there are no words. I suppose I 'understand' that we must be absolutely certain--basically a witch hunt and if it can happen to one person then no one should be surprised if it happens to him/her. Those are valid fears--I need reassurance. A touch bitter at times but that is a personal issue.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, it is vital to own more than one especially when confiscation starts.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I'm a pest who believes in killing innocent people. Troll, troll, troll your boat...


----------



## Yurt (Jul 19, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is why owning more than one handgun is vital, your carry piece should be something you dont particularly like, reliable, but inexpensive  a gun you wont miss if retained during the investigation, or lost, or damaged.  Likewise your backup piece should be just as ugly, reliable but inexpensive.



and you have no problem with the police or military owning countless guns

get over yourself


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Is that your real life example? Your argument is meaningless.


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...




Don't tell me you just tried to sound like a stereotype based on race and sex... Cuz that would be ironically racist of you to do given your bullshit position in this thread.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > That's premature, but most people believe that criminal charges can't be brought now due to double jeopardy.
> ...



WTF are you even referring to? I think you have been infected by our resident overly-persistent Pete.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He was nicely calling you a fucking moron!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Are you real?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I am real, but a play an old man hippie burnout named QuickNutCurepon on the message board.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



stick the race shit up your ass Wry.....he is divisive because of what he says....Bush left this Country more divided than anyone before him.....this guy hasnt done a dam thing to correct that.....it has gotten worse under him.....as i have said before and i will say it again....Obama and Bush are two of the worst LEADERS this Country has ever had.....they both have the same problem.....dealing with people that may not agree with them....he could have stepped up to the plate when he talked about the aftermath of this trial and be a fucking LEADER and say something about these more violent protests....instead he says something which may make it worse....i would have thought he would have gotten better for his 2nd term....i guess not.....


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> WTF are you even referring to? I think you have been infected by our resident overly-persistent Pete.



Wow... you are really slow.  I am of course referring to you idiotic reference to double jeopardy.  Sheesh do I have to play the tune again? 

Anyone with just a modicum of legal training would know about the dual soveriegn exception to the double jeopardy rule and they would also know that a Virginia Magisterate is nothing more than a glorified clerk and they would also know that your totally unsupported "Blue Wall" conspiracy is just as plauable as the Freemason plot.

Anything else?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 19, 2013)

Luissa said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I am not sure,  but I think the maternal side may have an edge...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...







I have to cut myself free from those conspiracies, dude.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 19, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



no, that just what idiots like you who cannot think for themselves parrot, its easier than thinking........

Clinton wasn't black and the gop tried to take him down at every opportunity, and created some if they didn't have much......true story....now go play with your yo-yo.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



By implying that you are cutting yourself free, doesn't that mean you are the one in the picture? Smooth!!

Go talk to these guys about your conspiracy.

The Biggest Criminal Conspiracy in USA History: "The Blue Wall Of Silence"


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 19, 2013)

There is no one in the world who sees things  the same as another.  Look no further than your spouse.  A white man will never se the world the same way a black man does...and vice versa.  I would say that day is 100/1000 generations down the pike.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Intelligent people fully acknowledge the Blue Wall, while I'm very sympathetic to your cause, the freemason angle is considered a conspiracy theory. No one with any common sense would call the Blue Wall a conspiracy. Try to get an ounce of sophistication won't you. 

Wait...

I got to get to my luncheon with the freemasons. brb


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...


yea he said that like real leader.....i am sure a few people heard him....


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sorry, you are going to have to produce numerous news articles that cite the existence of you theories presence in this case. Until then, both of our theories are on equal ground. We each have the same level of evidence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > WTF are you even referring to? I think you have been infected by our resident overly-persistent Pete.
> ...



I hope you are right about the double jeopardy thing.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



There goes premature Pete again, squirting his load all over the living room floor.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

He made this speech because he was pissed off.  He had just been interviewed by Univision.  He expected to be asked about the black kid and it never came up.  How dare they only want to know about hispanic issues.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> I hope you are right about the double jeopardy thing.



I am quite correct about that double jeopardy thing.. as well as that Virginia Magistrate being little more than a glorified clerk thing and the implauability of your Blue Wall conspiracy theory thing.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not certain what the race issue is. Obama talked like the KKK was behind the thugs death instead of a Hispanic. 

I'm sure LEO really appreciates the dumb ass speech as it puts them in extreme danger





-Geaux


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you are right about the double jeopardy thing.
> ...








The police are perfect, of course.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jul 19, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



That's just it ... the guy who got attacked was the one who was shot the previous year and from that experience he learned a lesson so he chose to defend himself.

No, I didn't see a gun from the guy who punched him.  Does that mean there wasn't one?  Should the guy who got punched have waited until the attacker put one in his face?

What was the verbal exchange between these two?  Did the attacker physically threaten the clerk?  Lots of unknowns.

Have to disagree with you on this, PC.  In light of what happened to the store clerk last year, this guy coming in verbally threatening? intimidating? him, then punching him in the face ... the clerk was just defending himself.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



a liberal that hates the police color me not shocked


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



I'm a conservative, not liberal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

KissMy said:


> TM left the store at 6:24pm & GZ called police at 7:09pm. That is a full 45 minutes & it only takes 9 minutes to walk from 7-11 to where GZ first spotted him walking in yards next to houses & starring at them. It only takes 12 minutes to walk from 7-11 to his dad's GF house. TM spent 36 minutes in yards scoping out houses instead of walking home. Anyone doing that is suspect. Police found a Slim Jim Burglar Tool in bush where TM hid.
> 
> Tell me exactly which law Zimmerman broke!
> 
> ...



Yes, it was illegal and not self-defense.

Dr. Valerie Rao calls George Zimmerman's injuries insignificant - UPI.com



> A medical examiner Tuesday called George Zimmerman's injuries insignificant on the night he shot Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Dr. Valerie Rao, medical examiner for Duval, Clay and Nassau, counties told the Sanford court she reviewed evidence and concluded Zimmerman's injuries were "not life threatening, very insignificant." She added the beating Zimmerman claimed he sustained from Martin prior to the shooting would have resulted in severe damage and bleeding.



She also indicated that GZ was lying and attempting to cover his crime.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The freemasons robbed GZ of his constitutional rights.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



They also didn't pick up the tab when I went to lunch with them.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > TM left the store at 6:24pm & GZ called police at 7:09pm. That is a full 45 minutes & it only takes 9 minutes to walk from 7-11 to where GZ first spotted him walking in yards next to houses & starring at them. It only takes 12 minutes to walk from 7-11 to his dad's GF house. TM spent 36 minutes in yards scoping out houses instead of walking home. Anyone doing that is suspect. Police found a Slim Jim Burglar Tool in bush where TM hid.
> ...



Dr. Rao must have been part of the freemason conspiracy. She must have plugged into GZ's brain to read his thoughts to know if he was in fear for his life. She had plenty of time to do this seeing as she was in between employers for sketchy practices. Has anybody checked to see if there is a Roslin chapel in Sanford, FL?


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 19, 2013)

In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:



> http://www.nationaljournal.com/whit...martin-could-ve-been-me-35-years-ago-20130719
> 
> "There are very few African-American men in this country who haven't had the experience of being followed when they were shopping in a department store&#8212;that includes me," he said. The same goes for African-American men who have heard "locks click on the doors of cars," or seen a woman in an elevator "clutching her purse nervously and holding her breath until she had a chance to get off."


But for some reason, he still has not mentioned that Martin had attacked an innocent man and beaten him. The jury that found Zimmerman "Not Guilty", clearly decided he had justifiably defended himself against Martin's attack.

If Obama has any respect for our country's justcie system and the jury trial process, why does he not at least mention, in addition to Martin's tragic but justified death brought on by his attack on another man, the fact that that other man, who was not guilty of any crime at all, has been driven into hiding and will never live a normal life again? 

Mr. President, doesn't Zimmerman count too? 

You do respect the jury process that found him Not Guilty... don't you?

.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> .
> *A new doggie for li'l Trayvon:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So you agree with me that the freemasons are heavily involved in this.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The testimony of a medical examiner often has the greatest impact in a murder trial.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It did.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzWeBbnqBnI]Dr. Vincent Di Maio (Pathologist) pt. 1/3 - 7/9/2013 - Trayvon Martin George Zimmerman Trial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Vincent Di Maio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

vs.

Panel that once declined to appoint Rao as medical examiner said yes on second try | jacksonville.com


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 19, 2013)

Ugly Americans soul search? How dare he? LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I doubt it. Their goals are much higher than this.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Flip-flop. You changed your stance.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



No, I already said I was sympathetic to your cause and already explained this ground. Are you going to start stuttering again?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2013)

If I see someone breaking the law I am going to call the police. Why not? Zimmerman took a big chance walking around as street thugs like Trayvon like to beat them up. 

but there's no law against following and reporting location.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You never explained. You may have given definitions, but you didn't get any real life examples. That would require numerous newspaper articles. Until then your arguments are meaningless.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You are just being a pain in the ass like Zimzim on his best day.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Don't like the treatment that you give everyone else in this thread? You poor old man. Dish it out but can't take it. Must suck to be you!


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 19, 2013)

When will President Obama - since he insists on injecting himself into this issue - make a speech containing the remark: "If only Trayvon hadn't attacked Mr. Zimmerman, knocked him down, and beaten him, he would be alive and well today." ?

 When will he point out that most relevant truth?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If I see someone breaking the law I am going to call the police. Why not? Zimmerman took a big chance walking around as street thugs like Trayvon like to beat them up.
> 
> but there's no law against following and reporting location.



He took a big chance with a gun strapped to his side?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



definitely smelling the bullshit


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If I see someone breaking the law I am going to call the police. Why not? Zimmerman took a big chance walking around as street thugs like Trayvon like to beat them up.
> ...



Nice to see that Quick demeans law enforcement and military.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Andrea Sneiderman is next for me.
> 
> I think she's going to beat the most serious charges against her.



I think  she's going down

I  finally found you all here


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



That must mean that we're right, and they should have convicted GZ.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 19, 2013)

He can't let a day go by without making a speech about something...


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You misquoted me, now I've got to cry like a little bitch, so I can live in your image.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Obama asked the most stupid question ever asked by a "Constitutional Professor".
> ...



The only problem is your idiotic assumption that there is only one witness.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> All I can think is Holder and Obama want to stir up a civil war, they want to use this to take a couple of our freedoms.
> 
> There is no other motivation explanation for this.



There's that,  it also sounded like he wants us to know he really really is black


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone will make money writing a book with the complete factual truth about the good, the bad and the ugly of TM and GZ ...we have not seen the details yet.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



How does a comment about Zimmerman apply to the military and police?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I usually have a backpack or messenger bag with me, and i never check it when I enter a store, even if they ask me too. I expect to get followed around.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2013)

Did Zimmerman have a legal right to have a gun? Or are you just saying that you disagree with the law to do so.


----------



## Nova78 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh ,the poor black man Obama being cased as a shoplifter, wonder were that shit came from. Obama makes more than 98% of whites ,is President of United States and still Bitches and moans  .............. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6SmUVRYXz90]Fat Women Busted Shoplifting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Quick is against the constitution and hates military and law enforcement.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



You sound drunk. Are you a boozer?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm just trying to model you, so I dropped some acid and decided to spout nonsense. Just like you!


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Rozman said:


> He can't let a day go by without making a speech about something...


 And most of his rantings are garbage and unbecoming of the office he holds. He's still acting like the thug he is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCYelLpKjEw]Elton John Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Quick obviously supports his life style of drugs and homosexuality.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I sure called that one.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama, never let a good crisis go to waste or as in this case dancing on the grave of the dead for an agenda


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



I have almost 30 years of being drug free.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Glad that you admit you have a problem. Good to see that you owned up to dropping acid and spouting nonsense throughout this thread.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Must have killed to many brain cells the previous 50 years.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama won't because he is a sleazy, back stabbing, racist politician.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> Oh ,the poor black man Obama being cased as a shoplifter, wonder were that shit came from. Obama makes more than 98% of whites ,is President of United States and still Bitches and moans ..............
> 
> Fat Women Busted Shoplifting - YouTube


Obama claimed Tayvon 'could have been him'...?! Really? The man was in Hawaii...Indonesia...In college..._had _EVERYTHING handed to him...and note he always inserts himself into everything? His malignant narcissistic tendencies are still raging.

The man is a phony.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

Instead is instilling calm, he elected to escalate the issue.

Barack Obama is no leader of men

-Geaux


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 19, 2013)

More divisive bullshit whose sole intent is to take the attention away from him and place it somewhere else. Nobody wants to talk about Syria or the NSA when they've got a dead punk and a Hispanic guy to concern themselves with.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

The T said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ,the poor black man Obama being cased as a shoplifter, wonder were that shit came from. Obama makes more than 98% of whites ,is President of United States and still Bitches and moans ..............
> ...



No, he was saying that at that age he was a thug too. Chicago non-the less

-Geaux


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Instead is instilling calm, he elected to escalate the issue.
> 
> Barack Obama is no leader of men
> 
> -Geaux


Correct...remember his 'teachable moments'? He's teaching us something right now..._he can't be trusted._


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Nova78 said:
> ...


I'll buy that too..._Choom_ much?


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Obama, never let a good crisis go to waste or as in this case dancing on the grave of the dead for an agenda


Yep all to push his agenda of division...and keeping it there. Divide and conquer.


----------



## Duped (Jul 19, 2013)

No blacks on the left will say that TM punched GZ, or that he was beating his head on the concrete. They paint the picture that TM was just a boy walking home when a WHITE hipanic stalked him down to murder him. 

TM was a criminal thug who fucked with the wrong dude. 

Blacks want to remain victims. Obama wants to keep that at the forefront for political profit. 

Do you ever see any other racial leaders playing the race card? No you don't; it's always blacks. The other races don't see themselves as victims, and they do very well.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> More divisive bullshit whose sole intent is to take the attention away from him and place it somewhere else. Nobody wants to talk about Syria or the NSA when they've got a dead punk and a Hispanic guy to concern themselves with.


 And note he didn't say a thing about BOTH men's lives destroyed.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Duped said:


> No blacks on the left will say that TM punched GZ, or that he was beating his head on the concrete. They paint the picture that TM was just a boy walking home when a WHITE hipanic stalked him down to murder him.
> 
> TM was a criminal thug who fucked with the wrong dude.
> 
> ...


 
They're victims of the Statist Democrat Party...shame.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 19, 2013)

R.D. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea Sneiderman is next for me.
> ...



You missed us?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Trayvon never went home.



That's right!


----------



## Trajan (Jul 19, 2013)

Rozman said:


> He can't let a day go by without making a speech about something...



and of course he had to turn it into to something  about him.....


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Obama is more interested in Social Justice rather than the* rule of law*. It's hard to believe this man was once a Constitutional Scholar.


 Indeed...and very _selective_ about which ones he adheres to and/or ignores.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, Unitary Government here we come --- fuck Federalism!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



This one certainly made an impact.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Ok, Unitary Government here we come --- fuck Federalism!


Indeed...9th and 10th Amendments? 

Do they still exist?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 19, 2013)

As the GOP implodes, and the hater dupes scare off 60-80% of the country...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 19, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you retard, that is not what the jury decided, and yes, you retard, he did mention Zimmerman.

Please stop making retarded threads, you're a disgrace.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm guessing Obama has never been a "White Guy" walking around in an African American neighborhood or such..

The whiner and chief loves divisive politics, just loves it..


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 19, 2013)

OP: Says who- the racist cop wannabee? LOL.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been gypped! 

I turned on Fancy Grapes expecting to see her hard hitting coverage of the JonBenet murder, and what do I get? Yet another babble fest with thug-momma and thug-daddy. 

Fancy tried to tell them how she felt their pain because she had a loss when her kid wandered away from her at Babies-R-Us for 2 minutes. They had a WTF look on their face, and just sat there silent.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Sounds like you didn't listen to the whole 17.5 minutes....Selective comprehension is a bitch. *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm guessing Obama has never been a "White Guy" walking around in an African American neighborhood or such..
> 
> The whiner and chief loves divisive politics, just loves it..


*
How could he be?  Are you a white guy?  And have you ever dared walk around in an African-American neighborhood by yourself? Or are you just more pixelated methane for this board?*


----------



## Avorysuds (Jul 19, 2013)

I honestly didn't think I;d have an openly racist President in my lifetime. Who knew we would get one of the most openly racist ones this country ever had.

Another record for the history books, brought you be the demi god Obama.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama could have easily said he understood what it was like to be George Zimmerman, a guy who was attacked for suspected of being gay


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama was a crack head, of course he was followed. Common sense, i mean the way he is talking. He is still a closet crack head.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 19, 2013)

In response to protest I am aware of white goups that plan to be on the streets of the city protecting citizens

This could get interesting

-Geaux


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jul 19, 2013)

The T said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > More divisive bullshit whose sole intent is to take the attention away from him and place it somewhere else. Nobody wants to talk about Syria or the NSA when they've got a dead punk and a Hispanic guy to concern themselves with.
> ...



*Cowards don't deserve to shoot first and ask questions later.  

Zimmerman could have put up with a lot more than a couple of 1 cm cuts to his head and a broken nose before he took out a gun and put it in that kid's chest.  

He KNEW when he pulled the trigger that he was killing somebody. He knew it.  

If T.M. had brandished a knife or similar weapon and Zimmerman saw that before the fight, you could say he had a reason to use a gun. Otherwise, he's just the fat-faced pussy we saw on television for three weeks, lying his ass off to the court.

*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I recall as a young guy buying a house in a black neighborhood. Just fixing it up to sell it and make a few bucks. I worked cleaning it up all day and decided to spend the night and get an early start the next morning.

The sun goes down and all hell broke out, most windows with rocks thrown through them, "come outside white boy", "we're going to kill your white ass".. you name it, I heard it..hate speech extraordinaire.

No phone, no help..worst night of my life...obviously I survived, lost my ass on the investment and had a rude awakening...

Hell, I can even laugh about it now...


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


He shot Trayvon first? Really? What planet did this take place on? Some alternate Universe? Nope. The jury spoke. You can't accept rule of LAW.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I recall as a young guy buying a house in a black neighborhood. Just fixing it up to sell it and make a few bucks. I worked cleaning it up all day and decided to spend the night and get an early start the next morning.
> 
> The sun goes down and all hell broke out, most windows with rocks thrown through them, "come outside white boy", "we're going to kill your white ass".. you name it, I heard it..hate speech extraordinaire.
> 
> ...


Wowsers! I am glad they didn't succeed. I wouldn't have the pleasure of your company.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> But according to GADAWG, you have the right to shoot someone just because they hit you. That's it.
> 
> It doesn't work like that, you have to be in fear of your life.
> 
> We do not live in the wild wild West anymore. Those days are long gone.



I love this quote.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

When will the left start reaching out to Hispanics instead of accusing them falsely of murder?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing Obama has never been a "White Guy" walking around in an African American neighborhood or such..
> ...



...do you specialize in being a dumb ass, sure looks like you do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> ...



If the Jury was not convinced Zimmerman was justifiably defending himself then they would have convicted him on either manslaughter or 2nd degree murder. The only way he is "not guilty" of either of those charges is if he was justified in defending himself from a threat he perceived to be a danger to his life. 

So according to YOU since that is not the case why did the jury find him not guilty?


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> When will the left start reaching out to Hispanics instead of accusing them falsely of murder?


Especially _WHITE Hispanics..._


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 19, 2013)

so i'm just curious.  with all the black on black violence in places like Chicago and most other major cities, why are they making such a big deal about this one incident?   why aren't all these agitators flapping their gums about all the other black kids getting killed?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Never said or implied any such thing.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 19, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



By sharpton's logic, Obama isn't our first black president.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 19, 2013)

The whining and crying about the outcome of this trial is beginning to be offensive. The man was proven innocent by a jury of his peers. I ask everyone hereIf you had a younger and stronger person sitting on your chest hitting you and slamming your head into the ground and then he appears to be going for your gunWhat would you do? I feel like I live in crazyland. My own President cant even get past this. Its just flat out Ridiculous


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama could have easily said he understood what it was like to be George Zimmerman, a guy who was attacked for suspected of being gay


True...

For reference:

*Did Trayvon Fear Zimmerman Was Gay Rapist? Rush Limbaugh Breaks Down Rachel Jeantels Revealing CNN Interview*


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama said he could have been Trayvon 35 years ago.

That would mean several things.

Ether Obama was just like Trayvon the dop-smoking thug, or Obama thinks he'd could have been the one to cause someone to shoot him.

But that would mean we wouldn't have that asshole in the White House today.(That would be great)



Obama must hate whites and Hispanics. 

Any way you slice it, what Obama said was foolish and one-sided. Hardly what a President should be saying. 

Any wonder why much of America feels he isn't our President.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2013)

Next SOTU address, wear a hoodie and pants hanging around your knees with your drawers showing.

Do it for Trayvon!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

Another thing:

Trayvan lived with his father 90% of the time. He didn't have that good of a relationship with his mother.
His stepmother said Trayvon never mentioned his own mother yet now we have to feel sorry for the grieving mother of Trayvon.


----------



## millyvanilly (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> If the authorities even mentioned charging fat/ugly/stupid with perjury don't you know, there would be a high speed come apart!



If the prosecution had any scruples they would charge her.  People have gone to jail for perjury, haven't they?

However, they probably coached her to say what she did. So it will be buried like barry's college transcripts!


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Another thing:
> 
> Trayvan lived with his father 90% of the time. He didn't have that good of a relationship with his mother.
> His stepmother said Trayvon never mentioned his own mother yet now we have to feel sorry for the grieving mother of Trayvon.


 There's a lot to be said about keeping the tradition of the family unit intact...we see the consequences...maybe I'll be called racist for pointing it out...and note Obama didn't speak a word of family and tradition...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Another thing:
> 
> Trayvan lived with his father 90% of the time. He didn't have that good of a relationship with his mother.
> His stepmother said Trayvon never mentioned his own mother yet now we have to feel sorry for the grieving mother of Trayvon.



I've been overdoing it---I thought it was all blacks that needed pity.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Next SOTU address, wear a hoodie and pants hanging around your knees with your drawers showing.
> 
> Do it for Trayvon!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2013)

If you listen to Obama's divisive speech then turn on MSNBC it's like a coordinated Obama love fest and race baiting wonderland..


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> If you listen to Obama's divisive speech then turn on MSNBC it's like a coordinated Obama love and fest and race baiting wonderland..


Is Chrissy Matthews apologizing for white people again?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jul 19, 2013)

No need for impeachment, because it wouldn't' fix what's wrong in the federal government.

Dissolve the Federal Government entirely, by calling a Convention.

Adam Kokesh 2016.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama isn't worried about ****** against ****** crime. I'm sorry the main stream media states there is nothing wrong with stereo typing a race.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 19, 2013)

She actually tried that?

MY GOD! No one knows what it's like the be predeceased by their son but a parent that has experienced it. I have.


----------



## konradv (Jul 19, 2013)

Duped said:


> No blacks on the left will say that TM punched GZ, or that he was beating his head on the concrete. They paint the picture that TM was just a boy walking home when a WHITE hipanic stalked him down to murder him.
> 
> *TM was a criminal thug who fucked with the wrong dude. *
> 
> ...



Has any of that been proven in a court of law?  Because GZ was found not-guilty, doesn't automatically make TM guilty.  You want fairness one way, but refuse to be even handed.  Any wonder people are saying racism is at play in this controversy?


----------



## Pasco08 (Jul 19, 2013)

Obama: Trayvon Martin ?could have been me 35 years ago?

While i voted for Obama both times this is un-presidential! The commander and chief shouldn't be getting involved and turning an already volatile situation even worse and making it more racial.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 19, 2013)

The T said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you listen to Obama's divisive speech then turn on MSNBC it's like a coordinated Obama love and fest and race baiting wonderland..
> ...



I haven't seen him yet but I'm fairly certain his leg is seriously shivering by now.


----------



## Duped (Jul 19, 2013)

Play 18, holes for Trayvon. Obama should resign for a myriad of reasons; mainly for being inept.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 19, 2013)

The T said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing:
> ...



It has been determined that if someone says things might or would be better in the black community if the kids were part of a "family", mother and father both at home raising the family then you are no doubt racist.

The left goes almost as nuts over this as they do if people on the right are critical of the lefts love of abortion.


----------



## Pasco08 (Jul 19, 2013)

He is making me wonder voted for him both times but now he is coming off as Raciest.


----------



## Pasco08 (Jul 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.
> 
> At best he's headed for *impeachment* and at worst we're headed the way of Egypt which just ousted its scumbag Muslim Brotherhood leader.
> 
> ...



Only in your dreams


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

Rozman said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
I see...maybe Obama should have said Trayvon should have been aborted...Presto! This would have never happened...Isn't it a tad bit odd that the left is so gung-ho about abortion...but yet rally behind children and tell us what they do is for _the children?  _

I'd say the left is either full of shit (plausible and for their power) or confused...mix of both?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > But *according to *GADAWG, you have the right to shoot someone just because they hit you. That's it.
> ...




And* according to *Barack, everything is somehow race related, even though *those days are supposed to be long gone as well*, but someone keeps stirring that old pot...

*We don't live in* slavery times anymore either, but some want us to think that we do, and so they keep stirring that pot with a big ole stick as well.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2013)

So do you want blacks to be able to get off when they kill, rape or steal? Is this what you're getting at.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Here's part of the message that president told the nation.  *He, himself, was profiled as a youth.*
> 
> Here's the reality of the present.  President Obama is STILL being profiled by conservatives today.  It started before he ever took office.  You can hear it on talk radio.  You can hear it when certain members of Congress talk about the president.  You can even read it right here on this message board.


Why do you believe that?...because Obama told you so?

Perhaps you believe all that he said about that fictitious girlfriend he had...what's her name?  Ah!  Julia, I think.

Obama is a great story teller.  He's got you hoodwinked into thinking he's telling a true story rather than embellishing the truth and outright LYING to make the story fit his agenda.

About the only thing I believe about his stories of the past is that he smoked a lot of dope.  I've seen pictures of him...complete with his jive-ass posture.

Obama is acting out a never ending fiction novel...and you are part of his starry-eyed following.  I wouldn't doubt that you get that tingly "Chris Matthews" feeling in you legs when you here your hero's voice.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 19, 2013)

obama could have said he could have been Bob krenze


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 19, 2013)

So, lets say for some odd reason Zimmerman does not pull the gun and shoot, gets pummeled, and suffers serious injury at the hands of the 17 year old, do you still defend Trayvon?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

Pasco08 said:


> Obama: Trayvon Martin ?could have been me 35 years ago?
> 
> While i voted for Obama both times this is un-presidential! The commander and chief shouldn't be getting involved and* turning an already volatile situation even worse and making it more racial.*



Anything worth doing is worth doing well. 

This is Obama's thing after all.


Imagine his chances if we all had known this about him before he was elected, huh??


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> She actually tried that?
> 
> MY GOD! No one knows what it's like the be predeceased by their son but a parent that has experienced it. I have.



I'm very sorry for your loss, Ernie.  And I agree she's gotten to be even more outrageous the longer she's had her own show.  This isn't the first time she's been completely clueless and insensitive with her guests.  There's no excuse.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 19, 2013)

> From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> 
> Since George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, conservatives have argued that Stand Your Ground, Florida's expansive and controversial self-defense law, was irrelevant to the case. After all, Zimmerman waived his right to a pretrial hearing that might have granted him immunity under the statute, and his defense team chose not to raise it during the trial. Case closed, right?
> 
> ...



DETAILS (w/Supporting Links): Actually, Stand Your Ground Played a Major Role in the Trayvon Martin Case | Mother Jones - By Mark Follman and Lauren Williams

The jury instructions (page 12) and comments from juror B37 clearly show the role that Stand Your Ground played in the verdict.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 19, 2013)

Rambunctious said:


> The whining and crying about the outcome of this trial is beginning to be offensive. The man was proven innocent by a jury of his peers. I ask everyone hereIf you had a younger and stronger person sitting on your chest hitting you and slamming your head into the ground and then he appears to be going for your gunWhat would you do? I feel like I live in crazyland. My own President cant even get past this. Its just flat out Ridiculous



Defendants are never proven innocent at a jury trial.
Not guilty means that the government who has 100% of the burden of proof can not prove their case beyond a reasonable doubt.
Defendants are all presumed innocent.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 19, 2013)

Ben was nearly 17. He would be 41 today, so It's been a while


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> >
> > Since George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, conservatives have argued that Stand Your Ground, Florida's expansive and controversial self-defense law, was irrelevant to the case. After all, Zimmerman waived his right to a pretrial hearing that might have granted him immunity under the statute, and his defense team chose not to raise it during the trial. Case closed, right?
> >
> ...



The only role it will play is in invalidating any civil claims.


----------



## The T (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama: Trayvon Martin ?could have been me 35 years ago?
> ...


LOL! The sirens sounded...but some didn't heed the warning...but some are now regretting voting for a petulant tyrant twice?

~Go figure...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

R.D. said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Andrea Sneiderman is next for me.
> ...



You were lost but now we're found!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> We are on a rapid descent into an oligarchy run by liberal elites presiding over the nanny state they proudly created.
> 
> We will only have what they allow everyone to have.  We will only eat what they feel is best for everyone to eat.  We will have no need for SYG because whose ground is it really?  It's everybody's ground and how dare you presume to claim it over another?  We will need to be disarmed because we might need to protect ourselves from the protectors or the truly protected and they just cannot have that possible insurrection.
> 
> But I'm not a conspiracy theorist either.





Freedom is only as good as that which is allowed.

Is that your dog in the AV? That's my Muffin in mine.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> She actually tried that?
> 
> MY GOD! No one knows what it's like the be predeceased by their son but a parent that has experienced it. I have.



Oh God. Ernie.  So so sorry.  

Sorry isn't adequate and no other word is either.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

What's cookin', Tess?  

I'm trying to get completely exhausted so I don't lay in bed thinking about work.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

No worries. Sharpton will get justice for Trayvon.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > But according to GADAWG, you have the right to shoot someone just because they hit you. That's it.
> ...



So I give a statement to police and/or testify in Florida "He hit me and it made me fear for my life".
And under the law in Florida the Judge charges the jury that since I testified to that or my statement TO POLICE is that the jury IS TO ASSUME I AM TELLING THE TRUTH.
And if the government can not prove otherwise it is self defense.
You and MarcATL are either too stupid to know that or you ignore it because you believe you can keep conning everyone else other than us.
Where do you fall? Do you acknowledge the law and the duty of a juror to follow Judge's instructions or are you still agreeing with media that it is best to lie and twist the facts for your personal beliefs to be heard?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > We are on a rapid descent into an oligarchy run by liberal elites presiding over the nanny state they proudly created.
> ...



Yes.  That's Bear.  He's a rescue pup.  We got his mom at the same time in 2009.  He's originally from Puerto Rico.  Mom was a junkyard dog.  She's a sweetie and he's a fluffy ball of feisty furriness.  And I love his smile!  His mom smiles too, finally.  She's deaf.  Sorry...don't get me started about the pups.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> What's cookin', Tess?
> 
> I'm trying to get completely exhausted so I don't lay in bed thinking about work.



I was having an education fit in another thread. 

Packed up and ready for snorkeling and crystal clear waters at the crack of dawn!  No idea what I'm still up for.  Too too much on my mind with work and other unsettling work stuff still leftover.  Mini vacation then next week maybe a bigger one. 

Did you get DH trained?  whoops!  loaded question 
xo


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 19, 2013)

konradv said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> > No blacks on the left will say that TM punched GZ, or that he was beating his head on the concrete. They paint the picture that TM was just a boy walking home when a WHITE hipanic stalked him down to murder him.
> ...



Let's take race out of this. Both were white. The armed older man DOES NOT draw his weapon and shoot. The younger man pummels the older man causing serious injury, maybe even death.

Do you still defend the young man?


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Well this wasnt a stupid waste of time..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



We got Muffin as a little tiny puppy from a neighbor in 2008. 

Yea, I it's funny how the smile on Bear caught my eye. I love it when they smile. Give a hug for me. Thanks.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > What's cookin', Tess?
> ...



  He's getting there.  I just have orders to place via web and some sites are down.  We need product but I'll have to call the orders in on Monday if they don't come back up over the weekend.  That will delay shipments.  Don't want shortages.  And I don't want to spend the weekend remembering to check the web.  I would like to r.e.l.a.x.

Lucky you!  Lots of fun!  Just enjoy it cuz the work will still be there later.  Snorkeling is so relaxing.  It makes me, at least, concentrate on my breathing and just floating there.  I'm a calm snorkeler.  Some people dive down there but I like to float along the surface and observe.  

And now I want to snorkel but I can't.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Duped said:
> ...



Hey, hey, hey,.......what's important is the image it portrays, not the reality of it. 

Blacks have this 2X4 on their collective shoulders and they want somebody to knock it off.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Ummmm If you need help with a)  pm me.... I kinda know that stuff.  ;-)


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I certainly will.  Thanks, too.  They even look a bit alike, yes?  Very cute!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

tyroneweaver said:


> obama could have said he could have been Bob krenze



I heard he once said he could have been Abe Lincoln.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ummmm If you need help with a)  pm me.... I kinda know that stuff.  ;-)



KK.  Thx.

So what education discussion/fit?  

Any more news on Sharpton, etc?  I refuse to watch the news.  This Zimmerman reaction has been taken to heights I would have never believed.  How's the "neighborhood"?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

I hoped and genuinely (naively?) believed that the verdict...whatever it was...would bring validation and closure to this unfortunate and tragic saga.  Instead, it's amped everyone up.  What a friggin' mess!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 19, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > He can't let a day go by without making a speech about something...
> ...



He is the Diety of The Unined States (DOTUS), everything is already about him.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Florida school testing for funding and how screwed up that is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Well this wasnt a stupid waste of time..



EVERY thread on here is a stupid waste of time. That's why we come here, to kill time. It's just that some are more clever than others.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > obama could have said he could have been Bob krenze
> ...



He could have said he was like Zimmerman cause they're both white, right?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I'd hate to put them together, we might come home with the wrong one. lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Florida school testing for funding and how screwed up that is.



Related to No Child Left Behind?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> >
> > Since George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, conservatives have argued that Stand Your Ground, Florida's expansive and controversial self-defense law, was irrelevant to the case. After all, Zimmerman waived his right to a pretrial hearing that might have granted him immunity under the statute, and his defense team chose not to raise it during the trial. Case closed, right?
> >
> ...



If you were to read the jury instructions for self-defense in all 50 states and federal charges, you will see the phrase "right to stand your ground" or "no duty to retreat". Just saying. It is in every state, not just the one's with stand your ground laws.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> I hoped and genuinely (naively?) believed that the verdict...whatever it was...would bring validation and closure to this unfortunate and tragic saga.  Instead, it's amped everyone up.  What a friggin' mess!



Me too Santy me too. But it looks like it's just getting more teeth.

 I've gtg early morning. Going to shoot for downtime.

Xo to you and yours


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

You know, if less blacks were criminals people wouldn't act the way they do around them. That's a lesson that Obama and his buds seem to miss. Many blacks who know how to act and know how to blend into American society are tired of the bad rap they get because of the assholes amongst them. Being black doesn't have to mean you've got to act a God Damned fool.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Florida school testing for funding and how screwed up that is.
> ...



Yepper.  The jeantel education thing.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > I hoped and genuinely (naively?) believed that the verdict...whatever it was...would bring validation and closure to this unfortunate and tragic saga.  Instead, it's amped everyone up.  What a friggin' mess!
> ...



OK BH...Have a blast!  XOXO


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 19, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



If they have a drop of black blood some of them like to rub it in everyone else's face. It can take a nerd and turn him into Mr. Cool instantly. Just ask Justin Bieber.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2013)

Mutha Jones...






Cha-_*CHINNNG*_ 4 Spamahontas!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 19, 2013)

Exactly.  Once again, ole Uncle Ted has the answer.  Just ignore history.  Just ignore reality.  Just ignore all the statistics.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 19, 2013)

Ha!  We have a new friend in here!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ha!  We have a new friend in here!



Muffin!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Justin Bieber is now black? 

Omfg

I wish I was hip. I feel like the bill on the hill


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 19, 2013)

My wink didn't wink.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Exactly.  Once again, ole Uncle Ted has the answer.  Just ignore history.  Just ignore reality.  Just ignore all the statistics.



^^^
Clearly not black


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 19, 2013)

Everything you need to know about 'stand your ground' laws

'Stand Your Ground' Linked To Increase In Homicides : NPR

Study: Does Strengthening Self-Defense Law Deter Crime or Escalate Violence?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 19, 2013)

Full court press against self defense!

Fucking commie scum.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm white and I've heard car locks click as I walk through a parking lot at night...I've had old ladies cross the street as I've approached at night.  STOP whining and feeling like you're the only one that has been dissed you idiot.  Every man has his mountains in life to climb.  Hey Black man! including you Obama! toughen up buttercup.  Stop blaming people that look different than you for your rotten station in life.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> As the GOP implodes, and the hater dupes scare off 60-80% of the country...



scare off?....were are they going?.....and will you be with them?....


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

To obama fighting back is so dangerous no one should do it.  If the assailant is black and the victim is not, the victim is supposed to die and be a happy sacrifice for race relations.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 19, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



huh? he didnt do this, stop lying


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 19, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Everything you need to know about 'stand your ground' laws
> 
> 'Stand Your Ground' Linked To Increase In Homicides : NPR
> 
> Study: Does Strengthening Self-Defense Law Deter Crime or Escalate Violence?



This is a different topic than the original post.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 19, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you go back and look at that tape you'll find him remembering that someone was screaming at 17:25, 19:10, 22:49, 36:02, 53:22 and 99:00 of his testimony.  What you "say" is his not being able to remember if anyone was screaming if for the period of time when he went from the outside back inside to make the 9/11 call...a time when he said he couldn't remember hearing screams because he was focused on making the call.

As for "Help" not being heard at all on the 9/11 tape?  Good makes that call AFTER the shot was fired.  The cries for help that were so clearly audible on the Lauer 9/11 call were no longer taking place because Trayvon Martin was no longer beating George Zimmerman.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 19, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> ...



NYcarbineer,

You are the complete idiot who needs to do a little research before posting.

This is the only time Obama mentioned Mr. Zimmerman by name..



> And for those who resist that idea that we should think about something like these "stand your ground" laws, I'd just ask people to consider, if Trayvon Martin was of age and armed, could he have stood his ground on that sidewalk?  And do we actually think that he would have been justified in shooting Mr. Zimmerman who had followed him in a car because he felt threatened?  And if the answer to that question is at least ambiguous, then it seems to me that we might want to examine those kinds of laws.



Hardly a way to be mentioned by the President.

BTW, do you notice the HUGE lie in this paragraph??

Martin wasn't shot because he made Zimmeran feel threatened..  He was shot because he attacked Zimmerman and broke his nose.

There  are at least a half dozen such lies and excuses in this speech of Obama's.   But I doubt the MSM is gonna pick up on them.


Face it, Obama is slapping Zimmerman in the face with this speech, excusing violence by Blacks and Blacks only because of their "rough lives" , Whites


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 19, 2013)

I keep my doors locked.  When I'm walking I hold my purse a little tighter when ever there is a teen or twentysomething man coming towards me or following me no matter what color he is.  I was once using a bag from the bakery as a poop bag walking my dog and a mexican high schooler went by on his bike and snatched it right out of my hand.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe if blacks wouldn't causing 49% of all murders
many times their share of rapes and other crimes....

Maybe just maybe people wouldn't fear them. Telling people to do something doesn't make it so....Idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 20, 2013)

Trayvon attempted fag bashing was more at fault than stand your ground


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> >
> > Since George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, conservatives have argued that Stand Your Ground, Florida's expansive and controversial self-defense law, was irrelevant to the case. After all, Zimmerman waived his right to a pretrial hearing that might have granted him immunity under the statute, and his defense team chose not to raise it during the trial. Case closed, right?
> >
> ...



Juror B37 admitted that they used the SYD defense as a basis for their verdict - you cannot use such a law in making a decision when the defense never used SYG as a reason for the shooting.

The verdict should be overturned and a new trial ordered.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you ask me, Trayvon had every right to kick the shit out of the racist punk who was stalking him.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Lakhota said:
			
		

> Why didn't Zimmerman's defense team use Stand Your Ground?



They didn't have to.

The trial is over. Zimmerman was found not guilty of manslaughter or murder.

GTF over it already!


----------



## kidrocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Submitted for your approval: Another attempt of vulgar display of power by Fox News. 



Fox Tried Seven Times to Get the Brother of Zimmerman to Criticize Obama (It Didn't Work)



> Seven times, Fox News anchor Jamie Colby tried to get George Zimmerman's brother to criticize the president and his speech about Trayvon Martin. And seven times, he declined to do so.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izPHwAjR5X8&feature=share]Pres. Obama: "Trayvon Martin Could Of Been Me 35 years ago"..Don't Make Laugh! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trial may be over, but the jury used SYD as the basis for their not guilty verdict, which was wrong.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

So Obama could of been a wannabe gansta that beats people up? LOL


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So Obama could of been a wannabe gansta that beats people up? LOL



watch the piece.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No they did not. Stand your ground is a doctrine that applies in all self defense cases. It does not mean they applied the SYG law as written in Florida in fact if it was applied there would have been no trial as he would have been released.

You lost get over it.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



The defense didn't use SYG as their defense though. Juror B37 admits that the jury reached their decision by using SYG.

How is it right to use a defense that was never raised as a defense?

I realise that I don't live in your country, and we don't have SYG laws here, but I find it rather perplexing that the jury could use a defense that was never used as a defense.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> *Juror B37 admitted that they used the SYD defense as a basis for their verdict -* you cannot use such a law in making a decision when the defense never used SYG as a reason for the shooting.



The jury can't do that. It wasn't in their instructions to do so.
If Zimmerman had chose SYG defense there would have never been a jury trial.



> The verdict should be overturned and a new trial ordered.



On what grounds?
Google *double jeopardy* in the USA.


----------



## Pasco08 (Jul 20, 2013)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm white and I've heard car locks click as I walk through a parking lot at night...I've had old ladies cross the street as I've approached at night.  STOP whining and feeling like you're the only one that has been dissed you idiot.  Every man has his mountains in life to climb.  Hey Black man! including you Obama! toughen up buttercup.  Stop blaming people that look different than you for your rotten station in life.



What do blacks think that i am supposed to leave my car unlocked that has my Laptop i-pad and i-pod while i leave to go into the store and hope it hasn't all been taken. It boggles my mind.....


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I realise that I don't live in your country, *and we don't have SYG *laws here



Sure you do!! 


Stand Your Ground & Win $5000 for Charity | Pro Bono Australia


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > *Juror B37 admitted that they used the SYD defense as a basis for their verdict -* you cannot use such a law in making a decision when the defense never used SYG as a reason for the shooting.
> ...



But Juror B37 claims that SYG was a factor in their final verdict! How is that allowed to happen?

And I do believe that a verdict can be overturned - you cannot be tried for the same crime twice, but if there is enough evidence, or if there was a fault with the trial itself, then a fresh trial can be ordered.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > I realise that I don't live in your country, *and we don't have SYG *laws here
> ...



LOL


----------



## RadioRefugee (Jul 20, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > So Obama could of been a wannabe gansta that beats people up? LOL
> ...



SELL the piece. Don't just post a POS video, explain why I should waste 13 f'ing minutes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> ...



You do realize that Zimmerman volunteered to do neighborhood watch for the community, right.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




becasue SYG is part and parcel of defending yourself.  

zimmerman was found not guilty of murder..... you will live.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



So the jury is allowed to consider whether someone 'stood their ground' even though that person hasn't used that as their defense?

That would mean that could use other things to try and get a defendant jailed or freed.


----------



## Pasco08 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't necessarily agree with the Laws as a lady in this state got put away for warning shots and then Zim got off after shooting someone i think they are broken. But turning this into a racial issue is just stupid to me.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2013)

Pasco08 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm white and I've heard car locks click as I walk through a parking lot at night...I've had old ladies cross the street as I've approached at night.  STOP whining and feeling like you're the only one that has been dissed you idiot.  Every man has his mountains in life to climb.  Hey Black man! including you Obama! toughen up buttercup.  Stop blaming people that look different than you for your rotten station in life.
> ...


That isn't what Obama was saying.  

He was saying that he has heard car doors lock as he approached because he was a black man...

Not that you should just leave your car unlocked when you run an errand.

And believe Me, it pains Me no end to defend this guy.  But comprehending the discussion around you is a requirement.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd lock my doors if one of these thugs was walking up.  Half the murders in this country are done by blacks.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



And how many black youths were arrested as a result of his multiple 911 calls?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

RadioRefugee said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Afraid you might learn something from a black man?


----------



## Locke11_21 (Jul 20, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Submitted for your approval: Another attempt of vulgar display of power by Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=jA03jYyK-eM]loud yawn - YouTube[/ame]​


Ohhhh...nice link btw.....


*Oops!
Sorry, the page you requested either doesn't exist or isn't available right now!*

Please check the URL for proper spelling and capitalization. If you're having trouble locating a destination on Yahoo!, try visiting the Yahoo! homepage or look through a list of Yahoo!'s online services.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I'd lock my doors if one of these thugs was walking up.  Half the murders in this country are done by blacks.


I wouldn't.  I would, however, size up My environment and take appropriate security measures.

But then, I grew up in the big city, around every manner of people.  I don't have to live My life in fear of a stranger.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that four jurors have distanced themselves from her comments. You would think they'd support her point of view, but they don't, so that makes me wonder a little...
> ...



I think she had an ulterior motive.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



46 Calls - The Daily Beast but I have no idea how many were booked and sent up.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> But Juror B37 claims that SYG was a factor in their final verdict! How is that allowed to happen?



Read what she said in context.



> COOPER: Did you feel like you understood the instructions from the judge? Because they were very complex. I mean, reading them, they were tough to follow.
> 
> JUROR: Right. And that was our problem. I mean, it was just so confusing what -- with what and what we could apply to what. Because I mean, there was a couple of them in there that wanted to find him guilty of something. And after hours and hours and hours of deliberating over the law and reading it over and over and over again, we decided there's just no way -- other place to go.
> 
> ...


CNN.com - Transcripts


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

tjvh said:


> The idiot rdean actually believes a persons face must reach a predetermined level of damage before they are allowed to defend themselves from street thugs who are assaulting them. This is why the idiot rdean is complete f-in moron.



It is not acceptable to kill someone when you have a few tiny scratches. That is all Zimmerman has.
If his head was really 'bashed' against the concrete, where is the evidence? He should have had an egg on the back of his head, he should have been concussed, but he wasn't.

He suffered no ill effects from this 'bashing' at all, other than a few very superficial cuts - if you can even call them that.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > But Juror B37 claims that SYG was a factor in their final verdict! How is that allowed to happen?
> ...



She mentioned 'SYG' when it wasn't used as a defense. Maybe she didn't mean it the way it came out, but it doesn't make her look good.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



She used SYG in an interview...she didn't say the jury deliberated on it. A jury can only deliberate on the charges that are put in from of them.

It's almost like her saying :  JUROR: Right. Well, because of the heat of the moment and the jay-walking. He had a right to cross the street. If he felt threatened that his life was going to be taken away from him or he was going to have bodily harm, he had a right to jay-walk to cross the street.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't read your post yet, but I am 100% sure that when I do I will find that you said something incredibly stupid.



Lakhota said:


> > From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> >
> > Since George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, conservatives have argued that Stand Your Ground, Florida's expansive and controversial self-defense law, was irrelevant to the case. After all, Zimmerman waived his right to a pretrial hearing that might have granted him immunity under the statute, and his defense team chose not to raise it during the trial. Case closed, right?
> >
> ...



Damn, I was right, what s surprise.

How does a guy who is on his back with someone on top of him beating the crap out of him run away?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> I haven't read your post yet, but I am 100% sure that when I do I will find that you said something incredibly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at the pictures of Zimmerman's slightly cut head, do you honestly believe that he had the 'crap' beaten out of him?

Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



I understand what you are saying. It would be nice if she could actually explain herself further, though.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Everything you need to know about 'stand your ground' laws
> 
> 'Stand Your Ground' Linked To Increase In Homicides : NPR
> 
> Study: Does Strengthening Self-Defense Law Deter Crime or Escalate Violence?



Funny, I have a study that indicates that SYG laws lead to a decrease in homicides.

http://ftp.iza.org/dp6705.pdf

Who should I believe, a study that attempts to focus only on stand your ground laws, or a study that argues that all self defense laws lead to an increase in homicides even though the FBI is telling me the homicide rate has been going down.

Do I really have to answer that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> ...



May I point out two things?


The fucking jury instructions explained self defense in Florida, which includes the portion of the law you keep calling stand your ground. That means the jury followed the instructions of the judge, which was approved by the state prosecutor, in arriving at the verdict.
Even if the jury voted at the end of the trial that they were voting not guilty, and then admitted the next day that they had voted that way because they were bribed Zimmerman, it would not be grounds for overturning the verdict. Not guilty verdicts are not subject to appeal or review in this country.
Did I say two? I cannot count, obviously, you are stupid and ignorant beyond understanding,and should stick to subjects that do not require actual thought.


----------



## SuMar (Jul 20, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> It is not a civil rights violation unless he was acting racist when he pulled the trigger.
> 
> He was only racist when he was stalking, following, confronting Trayvon.  The gunshot was just because he was a pussy who was getting beat up by a kid.
> 
> But the civil trial, now, that's gonna be a huge win for Trayvon's parents.  And GZ will be forced to testify.



What business did Trayvon Martin have wondering in a gated community, he and his parents didn't live there?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I understand what you are saying. It would be nice if she could actually explain herself further, though.



Here's the deal, she doesn't have to explain what she thought.

Don't you find it strange that a sequestered juror, in anonymity, would give a live interview within 48 of the verdict?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I realize that I don't live in Australia, but you actually do have it there. The High Court has ruled that anyone can invoke self defense even in a public place if they want to do so. They then have to convince a jury that their actions are reasonable.

Self-defence (Australia) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just an FYI, this basically means that a woman can kill a man that is trying to rape her, no matter where the attack occurs.


----------



## Locke11_21 (Jul 20, 2013)

For Trayvon - standing up to and exposing race hustlers like Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Barack Obama and Eric Holder, all of whom could care less about Trayvon and are just exploiting his death to further their agendas, cause further division and and to get their faces on TV.



Plasmaball said:


> ooo a frank thread where he cries about impeachment that will never happen.



No, the impeachment will never happen.  There is a good reason why the Republican Party should change its logo from the elephant to the Cowardly Lion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read your post yet, but I am 100% sure that when I do I will find that you said something incredibly stupid.
> ...



I have been in enough fights to know that it is possible to beat the crap out of someone and not leave a mark on them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, you're wrong altogether. He never made a definitive ID of who screamed, after being asked about it several times throughout the testimony. All he gave were a lot of assumptions of who should have been yelling based on position. Again, you're confusing simply assuming the person on the bottom was yelling for help with screaming.


@35:40

Question: In terms of the, I think you stated, three cries for help or three screams

Good: I think I stated one, two, maybe

Question: I apologize then

Good: Could have possibly been three

Question: I don't want you to guess, but definitely one or two?

Good: Yes

Question: Was it all one voice or was it more than one voice?

Good: It sounded to be the same voice.

Question: And you're not able to identify that voice or are you able to identify it?

Good: No, not 100%, no.

Question: And to make sure the record's clear, what you heard, when you looked out there and saw the two individuals, and you heard one say "help," did you only hear "help, help" or did you hear anything else but "help, help"?

Good: That's all I heard.


@52:50

O'Mara: And that's when you saw him striking down?

Good: That's what it looked like, yes, arm movement going down. Downwards correct.

O'Mara: How many times do you think?

Good: I have no idea. Soon as I saw the movement going downwards, that's when I turned around and went back inside.

O'Mara: That's when you knew it was very serious?

Good: Yes, it looked like it was getting serious and wasn't just someone playing around.

O'Mara: And that's when you could hear George Zimmerman screaming for help, right?

Good: Incorrect

O'Mara: When was it?

Good: That was in the beginning, when I finally saw someone under the person on top.

O'Mara: Then I apologize for not asking the question the right way. When was the first time that you heard the person on the bottom scream for help?

Good: When I initially went outside, didn't see a second person, then I could see a second person, and it sounded like it was coming from the person on the bottom, because usually when someone's on top, the person on the bottom is the one screaming or yelling, and that was when I heard that, but I didn't hear anything after that.

O'Mara: Ok, and balancing your trying to be literal and just tell us exactly what you remember observing and using your common sense, do you think that it was the person on the bottom who was screaming for help?

Good: I mean rationally thinking, I would think so.

O'Mara: Matter of fact, I think, you said in response to De La Rionda's question, "Had it been Trayvon Martin screaming for help, since his back was to you, it would have had to be going...the yell would be going away from you, and I think you said it would have to bounce off the wall before you would heard it? 

Good: Well I think it would sound different. That's why in my head I thought it was coming from the person on the bottom.

O'Mara: And the sound that you heard was sounding like a person screaming from 15 or 17 feet away, almost directly at you, right?

Good: It sounded like it was coming towards me, correct.


@99:00

Question: You also were asked about the 1, 2, or 3 times about the time you heard "help"? You believe it was the person on the bottom. Is that correct? You're not 100% sure, but you believe just because the person on the bottom would be the one yelling for help?

Good: Correct

Question: Is that what your conclusion or common sense or assumptions is based on?

Good: And that's when I first saw the person on the bottom, yes.

Question: Now and you said also, because I think, if you felt the person on top was yelling for "help," that it would not have come towards you, in other words, the voice would not have carried towards where you are, correct?

Good: Yes.

Question: So could it be the person on top was yelling "help" and since he was face up, face down, it would have been towards the ground, and not you?

[Object on speculation]

Judge: He can testify as to what he's actually seen.

Good: I didn't see anyone's mouth moving, so no, I can't confirm that.

Question: You can't say that the person on top was yelling for help, but his voice would have gone into the ground, and you would not have been able to hear that? You can't say he wasn't yelling for help?

Good: Well that would have sounded muffled, I would think.

Question: But did you hear that?

Good: I didn't hear a muffled, "help." No.

Question: And you never saw the person's on the bottom's hands in terms of whether he had a gun at that time? You couldn't say one way or another, correct?

Good: No.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I know it doesn't matter because the verdict will stand anyway. The only way a verdict in a criminal case can be overturned if a juror did something wrong is if the defendant is found guilty.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.
> ...


He's the recipient of that middle finger in your avatar


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 20, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You're right..................because of political correctness and all that other bullshit, the 911 operator didn't have the authority to tell Zimmerman to stop following.  However...............they DID tell him "we don't need you to do that" when he said he was going to follow Trayvon.

Guess that listening to FAUX Nooze instead of the trial makes you look ignorant.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 20, 2013)

Sometimes you guys still are able to shock me...a kid is dead and your reaction is to poke fun at him.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 20, 2013)

The Professor said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> ...



*The law requires only a reasonable FEAR of serious bodily injury or death. It is the reasonable FEAR of serious injury that is required, not an actual injury* 

Exactly right.  That's why Trayvon Martin had the right to defend himself against Zimmerman.  Zimmerman was following him around in the dark.  And if I'd seen someone like Zimmerman following me around in the dark I would have felt threatened, also.

I suspect Zimmerman made some sort of threatening move towards Martin, or reached for his gun and that's why Martin decked him.  And Martin had every right to defend himself from this creepy fucker slithering around in the night.  

Next guy who pulls this shit like Zimmerman did is going to end up dead, you can pretty much bet on that.  And rightfully so.  Leave people the fuck alone!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

I honestly don't give a damn about trayvondickton. The kid was a rotten apple and you have no fucking right to tell me what to believe.


Fuck all you leftist white guilters to hell.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> A special gate for li'l Trayvon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh why?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Sometimes you guys still are able to shock me...a kid is dead and your reaction is to poke fun at him.



I agree. Lakhota was a real dick so I returned the favor.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

I am going to be honest...I hate thugs like Trayvon martin with all my heart....

I don't feel sorry for his fucking crip father or his fat cell mother. 


I hate trayvon martin.  Damn, I wish that retard Obama would resign! That would top the cake!!! 


NOW THAT SHOULD GET THE MEDIA"S ATTENTION!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> I am going to be honest...I hate thugs like Trayvon martin with all my heart....
> 
> I don't feel sorry for his fucking crip father or his fat cell mother.
> 
> ...



You really should lay off the coffee Matthew.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Have you noticed yet that the jury doesn't agree with you?  That the LAW doesn't agree with you?  And that, apparently, the people of the state of Florida - and every other state, since most of them have similar laws regarding self-defense - don't agree with you?  You're standing way out in left field with a handful of other racist losers, going, "Yeah, so what if he was assaulted?  He wasn't assaulted ENOUGH."


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Every piece of evidence supports the reality that the piece of shit called trayvon martin attacked. What the fuck should Zimmerman of done?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> ...



That how they do it in uncivilized pissant countries?  Wander around, picking fights with people who look at them funny instead of simply walking away and going home?  Neanderthal much?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



This is why people like Noomi want us to be transformed into Africa. They love this form of doing things!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pasco08 said:


> I don't necessarily agree with the Laws as a lady in this state got put away for warning shots and then Zim got off after shooting someone i think they are broken. But turning this into a racial issue is just stupid to me.



Jesus.  The "lady" - THERE'S a loose usage of a word - left the house, got a gun, CAME BACK, and then fired her "warning shot" OVER THE HEADS OF HER CHILDREN.

Would you like to tell me in what way she is at all comparable to George Zimmerman, EXCEPT for the existence in both cases of a gun?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 20, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Little-Acorn said:
> ...



You don't know what you're talking about.

At least you concede that the OP is an asshole for lying about what Obama said.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



None who hadn't actually broken the law.

Maybe in your diddly-shit country, you think a person's race is the most important consideration in arresting them.  In the sane and civilized world, we think evidence of a crime being committed by them is the most important consideration.

I know, I know, it's SO un-PC.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 20, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> Obama isn't worried about ****** against ****** crime. I'm sorry the main stream media states there is nothing wrong with stereo typing a race.



You are at least to be commended for speaking in terminology that every single rightwing inmate on this board wants to speak,

but doesn't have the guts.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's actually no evidence that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman. 

The President asked an interesting question today. He wondered how things would've played out in the justice system had Trayvon been armed and had he shot Zimmerman in trying to defend himself from a man who was stalking him and who picked a fight with him. 

Of course, none of the Stand Your Ground folks would take Trayvon's side, because we know racism is alive and well in America, and no matter whether Trayvon defended himself or not, and whether he won that fight or not, the same people today who rejoice his death would find him in the wrong had he shot Zimmerman dead, even though it would have been his legal right to in Florida. 

Again, you weren't there, so you have no idea what happened. There's no evidence to suggest that Trayvon attacked GZ, but there's about 10 or 12 different overt signs that show us that GZ was stalking him and was acting emotionally.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> When will the left start reaching out to Hispanics instead of accusing them falsely of murder?



Ha,ha, the only reason Republicans took GZ's side is because they thought he was white and because he owned a gun (they were sure he was Republican).  After they found out he was Hispanic and registered Democrat, they had to save face and act like they cared - even sent him money!  Idiots.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 20, 2013)

From page 12 of the jury instructions:



> If George Zimmerman was not engaged in an unlawful activity and was attacked in any
> place where he had a right to be, he had no duty to retreat and had the right to *stand his
> ground* and meet force with force, including deadly force if he reasonably believed that it was
> necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or another or to prevent
> the commission of a forcible felony.



Zimmerman Jury Instructions


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 20, 2013)

If you goad someone into a fistfight and then pull a gun and kill him, you're a murderer.

If there isn't enough evidence to prove that's what you did,

then you get off.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> If you goad someone into a fistfight and then pull a gun and kill him, you're a murderer.
> 
> If there isn't enough evidence to prove that's what you did,
> 
> then you get off.



They all claim that TM assaulted GZ, but all they have is GZ's version, and we know he is a liar, hmmmmmm.  Considering GZ was the one stalking TM, seems rather unlikely.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 20, 2013)

Interpol said:


> [There's actually no evidence that Trayvon attacked Zimmerman.



True.

That is the truth that the rightwing racists and the rightwing us-vs.-them partisan extremists around here have now all but unanimously, tacitly, agreed to deny,

once again proving that to the rightwing cult, the truth is anything that makes you feel good.


----------



## Interpol (Jul 20, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> If you goad someone into a fistfight and then pull a gun and kill him, you're a murderer.
> 
> If there isn't enough evidence to prove that's what you did,
> 
> then you get off.



And that's exactly what they were hoping for when they passed all those self-defense laws in recent years, backed by the NRA: to make it easier to use your gun and to not have to actually be held responsible for it. 

The funny thing is, the NRA comes out and says, "if the people in the movie theater had guns, they coulda stopped it" and if "the teachers at the school had guns, they coulda stopped it", but not once did they come out and say, "you know, if Trayvon had a gun, he could've prevented his attacker from shooting him in cold blood".


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



We have a no family rule.

no family, not even in gest


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

There was a witness
The back of Zimmermans head
The fucked up nose

You leftist can't even see with your two eyes. What a bunch of brain dead morons.

I kindly suggest seeking some help because you need it. ASSHOLES!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > From the pull of the trigger to the not-guilty verdict, here's how the controversial self-defense law mattered.
> >
> > Since George Zimmerman was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, conservatives have argued that Stand Your Ground, Florida's expansive and controversial self-defense law, was irrelevant to the case. After all, Zimmerman waived his right to a pretrial hearing that might have granted him immunity under the statute, and his defense team chose not to raise it during the trial. Case closed, right?
> >
> ...



If TM had been white and GZ had been black, the Stand Your Ground or Self Defense Laws would have been twisted to serve the Florida justice's purpose and GZ would now be in prison, probably for life or facing death and Republican/conservatives would be cheering.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 20, 2013)

Interpol said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If you goad someone into a fistfight and then pull a gun and kill him, you're a murderer.
> ...



I brought that up about 15 months ago.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5026739-post9.html


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

If they silence you then our freedom of speech is gone. There's NOTHING illegal about being racist or speaking truth to power!

Don't be silent!!!

Speak the truth with facts


----------



## Interpol (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There was a witness
> The back of Zimmermans head
> The fucked up nose
> 
> ...




How do you know Trayvon wasn't defending himself when those minor, insignificant injuries occurred? 

How do you know GZ's gun didn't break his own nose upon the recoil? His make and model is known for its recoil and I wouldn't put it past GZ to have broken his own stupid nose himself, since he was obviously totally unfit to do his volunteering job in the first place. 

There is actually ZERO evidence that Trayvon was the attacker, and there was no GZ blood or DNA on TM's hands. 

Suck it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> There was a witness
> The back of Zimmermans head
> The fucked up nose
> 
> ...



The injuries are not definitive proof because they don't show who started the fight.  If Zimmerman started or instigated a fight,

and that was proven,

he would have been guilty.  It couldn't be proven, so innocent until proven guilty got him off.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Because the witnesses and the injuries show that he was the thug.

We will never know one way or another. This is what happens when you attack a armed man.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 20, 2013)

Rambunctious said:


> I'm white and I've heard car locks click as I walk through a parking lot at night...I've had old ladies cross the street as I've approached at night.  STOP whining and feeling like you're the only one that has been dissed you idiot.  Every man has his mountains in life to climb.  Hey Black man! including you Obama! toughen up buttercup.  Stop blaming people that look different than you for your rotten station in life.



Did you just say that Obama is blaming someone for his rotten station in life?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 20, 2013)

could HAVE been


----------



## Interpol (Jul 20, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



What? 

We know he didn't listen to the operator, because he got out of his car AND because from Jeantel's phone it was GZ who spoke to TM first, and not the other way around, which means GZ did end up finding his prey.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm not mistaking anything.  Mr. Good was very careful with his testimony.  It's why I liked him so much as a witness.  He basically said that he wasn't *100%* positive about anything.  He's intelligent enough to know that he's viewing something for 8-10 seconds on a dark rainy night in dim light.  Good is quite clear that there is a small amount of doubt in his mind about what took place.  He's also quite clear that he believes it was George Zimmerman who is on the bottom and it's George Zimmerman that he believes is yelling for help.  All in all...John Good blew the Prosecution's case out of the water!  There's so much reasonable doubt raised by JUST his testimony that the jury would have most likely found Zimmerman not guilty with only Good's version of events.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> So, lets say for some odd reason Zimmerman does not pull the gun and shoot, gets pummeled, and suffers serious injury at the hands of the 17 year old, do you still defend Trayvon?



What would you do if some scary, creepy guy was following you in a dark area where no one was around?  If I could, yes, I'd attack him and beat the shit out of him.  I'm a woman and if a would be rapist were following me in a dark area and I'm alone, and I had a chance, I'd rip the guy to shreds. I used to run and took a big dog with me. If any guy had bothered me or scared me like that, I'd have sent the dog on him w/o hesitation, and if the dog chewed him to bits, I'd be happy about it. People keep saying there is no law against following anyone.  They have apparently not been followed at night in a deserted area: let me tell you, it scares the shit out of you; your heart pounds like it's going to break through your ribcage; it's terrifying. I don't at all fault someone for attacking a would be rapist or any other kind of would be attacker.  No one has the right to put fear and terror in someone the way some scary, creepy ass whatever would do if he were following you around at night in a dark deserted area.  He deserves to have the shit beat out of him.  Why the hell didn't Zimmerman simply identify himself as Neighborhood Watch?????????


----------



## Politico (Jul 20, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Slam a 40 for Trayvon!



Looks like Frank has already done two or three.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice OP link.  Thanks.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 20, 2013)

Obama resign?  Who the fuck do you think he is...Sarah Palin???

ROFLMFAO


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounding kind of like that piece of shit Mugbe to me.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jul 20, 2013)

Aren't you all just the special group of people.  Kind of reminds me of a party where people are drinking and the next day they're going, "Oh my God, did I say that?" and feeling kind of ashamed of what they said or did.

While some of you are probably drinking, the problem is you won't wake up and feel any regret for any the horrible things you say.  Which means you are a bunch of fucked up people.

I've got to get out of here, the stink is getting on me.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> In some surprise remarks at today's White House briefing, President Obama injected himself into the Zimmerman/Martin case yet again. He said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The jury that found Zimmerman not guilty has clearly not walked in the shoes of an African American man, has clearly not lived life as a black man in American society. To my  mind, one aspect, not the only one, but one aspect of having an African American president should be that all of us, black, white, Asian, etc., can learn to better see and understand each other's experience as Americans. It is sad and frustrating that a huge segment of white America wants a black American president who is not allowed to allude to the facts of being black in America. This segment of white Americans are people who wallow in ignorance and love it like pigs wallowing in mud.  Open your minds to the experiences of others, others unlike  you, who have their American experience too.  Having Obama as president, as a man whose experience of being an American differs in some ways from your own because he is black, is  a bonus: should be something to help enlighten us all instead of something to resent and  hate.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

"We have listened to President Obamas comments about the verdict in the Zimmerman Case. People are focusing on this quote: Trayvon Martin couldve been me 35 years ago. To focus on this one line misses the nuances of the Presidents message, which includes comments about how African Americans view the Zimmerman Case in the context of the history of racial disparity in America.



Zimmerman Defense comments on President Obama's remarks | Fox News


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

He urged his mostly black congregation to stop viewing the world through their &#8220;black eyes&#8221; and start looking at it through the &#8220;blood of Jesus.&#8221;

If they did that, the pastor explained, there would be no denying that the verdict in the Zimmerman was the correct one. He also told those who are convinced that Zimmerman is guilty that they only believe that because they are black.

&#8220;You are focusing on the fact that Trayvon Martin is black and you believe that George Zimmerman is white, he isn&#8217;t. His father is baptist, his mother, she&#8217;s from Peru. He&#8217;s Latin. A mix of Latin and White,&#8221; Manning said. &#8220;Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson and all that crowd jumped the gun, they thought he was white, but he isn&#8217;t.&#8221;



Lightning Rod NYC Pastor?s Stunningly Confrontational Sermon on Trayvon Martin: ?You See the World Through Your Black Eyes? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Our justice system is blind, idiot. Being black doesn't give anyone the right to attack someone.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2013)

Norman said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



The State does not have to prove the absence of self defense.   Self defense is what as know as an affirmative defense which means the burden of proof shifts to the defendant.  It is the defendant who must prove he acted in self defense.   The interesting thing about the  Zimmerman case is that he was able to prove self defense  without even taking the stand.  The prosecution played the tape of his interviews with police, in fact they played it twice.    All the information the defense needed to prove self defense was on those tapes so Zimmerman didnt have to testify.  This is the first time I have heard of anyone proving  self defense without testifying.   Many legal experts criticized the prosecution for playing the tapes.  Most prosecutors salivate over the idea of cross-examining a defendant and the Zimmerman prosecutors blew their chance.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Scott listened intently and took copious notes on a yellow legal pad. But at the end of the meeting he told them directly that he supported keeping the "stand your ground" law intact and he would not call a special session.

*Scott, who said he had spoken earlier in the evening with Martin's mother, Sybrina Fulton, instead said he would call for a day of prayer on Sunday for "unity."*


Gov. Scott: No Special Session on 'Stand Your Ground'


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> As a White Hispanic, the one thing Obama can do to raise awareness of the whole Travyon thing and to keep it in the news is to resign the Presidency.
> 
> At best he's headed for impeachment and at worst we're headed the way of Egypt which just ousted its scumbag Muslim Brotherhood leader.
> 
> ...



How totally, fucking pathetic.  Did they leave you out when they passed out brains?  Nothing Obama has done during his presidency is grounds for impeachment. Nothing he is saying regarding the Trayvon Martin murder is grounds for impeachment or resignation.  What you don't know or understand about the role of President and the rights of EVERY citizen would fill up a black hole in space.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 20, 2013)

Martin was a thug and died like one. Too bad, but we often pay for our own stupidity. That's life.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 20, 2013)

I love all these Libs who have appointed themselves Lawyers knowing everything about the law and the trial.

Listening to many experts with many years in the profession....

It' not the total amount of injuries sustained...
You don't have to wait until someone has knocked out 5 teeth or broke 3 ribs.
You can defend yourself after the first tooth was knocked out...even before the first tooth was knocked out even.

You don't have to get the shit kicked out of you so that even rdean will accept someone defending them self.It's all about how perceive the situation at the time.If you feel you are about to be seriously damaged if you let the fight go on much longer.

That's the law...
Not rdean's bullshit version of reality.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

A song from our sponsors:

#hugyourchildren
#tequila
#icecream



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sD2BjnbveM]Kenny Chesney - Reality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2013)

This pic caught my eye. I don't know at what point Robert Zimmerman and TM's parents sat next to each other. GZ is there. I don't think they'd look him in the eye b/c they know they're trying to send an innocent man to jail.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## beagle9 (Jul 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > So, lets say for some odd reason Zimmerman does not pull the gun and shoot, gets pummeled, and suffers serious injury at the hands of the 17 year old, do you still defend Trayvon?
> ...



May not have had time to identify himself, and you considering attacking someone creepy in the dark is a huge stretch or suggestion to us on your part, where as it sounds more like you would be finding somewhere safe quickly so you could put your heart back in your chest, and the dog not so much as he would be running on doggy instinct where fear is totally not in his mind at all.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 20, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Then be on the receiving end from someone your size.

The point is if you have never been attacked and taken physical damage you have no idea what a person who has been attacked experienced.

What might look like nothing serious to you sitting at your computer with a cup of coffee is a completely different experience for the guy getting beat on.

And yes I have personal experience in this matter.

The fact is that any fight, attack, mugging whatever can be deadly and you are prudent to treat any attack as a threat to your life.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 20, 2013)

Any violent attack should be considered deadly as these quick search results show.

Teenager who killed man with single punch locked up for just 20 months | Mail Online

Homeless man killed by punch, man charged with murder » Haverhill » EagleTribune.com, North Andover, MA

BBC News - Fatal punch during New Year's row


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



What if there is no "somewhere safe quickly"?  I was a long distance runner, which is why I got the dog to run with.  There is often no place around that is 'safe.'  No house, no business, no road with cars on it, etc.  The idea that the responsibility is on the victim to avoid violence is really ridiculous and not one someone who has been in that situation would  pursue. If you are being stalked and followed by a stranger, in a lonely spot, you don't have an obligation to run and hide find a 'quick' safe place. You have an obligation to take care of yourself and fight back against the agressor.

As far as Zimmerman and Martin: the onus was not on Martin to run and hide and find a safe place. The onus was on Zimmerman to identify himself, to not set into motion a series of events that led to someone's death, to create a safe environment instead of an unsafe one.  The onus to avoid the entire situation that lead to an innocent person's death was on Zimmerman, not on Martin, the victim, who was targeted and pursued.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I love all these Libs who have appointed themselves Lawyers knowing everything about the law and the trial.
> 
> Listening to many experts with many years in the profession....
> 
> ...



Zimmerman had 100 pounds on skinny Trayvon, but he couldn't defend himself against a child?

He must feel so high and mighty now.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I love all these Libs who have appointed themselves Lawyers knowing everything about the law and the trial.
> ...



Any violent attack should be considered deadly.

People have been killed by a single punch enough times to validate that point.  BTW one time would have been sufficient but there are many more examples.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-and-justice-system/303725-zimmerman-it-s-happened-before-2.html#post7565946

Period.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



By the look of the 'injuries' there was never a 'violent' attack against Zimmerman at all.

Perhaps a look at the bullet wound in Trayvon's chest might help you to understand what a 'violent' attack actually is?


----------



## Rozman (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I love all these Libs who have appointed themselves Lawyers knowing everything about the law and the trial.
> ...







> *He must feel so high and mighty now.*



I have a feeling that he feels tried and found *not guilty* of all charges...


----------



## Rozman (Jul 20, 2013)

Trevon wanted to be the tuff guy....
He made a big mistake.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Let me know the next time someone hits you hard enough to break your nose and then tell me if it was violent or not.

Any attack with fists or feet has the potential to be deadly and you're an idiot if you do not treat any physical attack as a threat to your life.

It's easy to sit in front of your computer and say, "That's just a scratch" but in the moment when you are the victim of an attack it's a whole different story.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



Sorry, [MENTION=1668]Stephanie[/MENTION] - just having a jibe at you. No offense intended.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



How come its okay to do something wrong and make a potentially guilty man walk?

That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 20, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm curious, what's your take on this person?



My take?

It's further evidence that the prosecution threw this case.

Can't imagine why she was let into the jury.

Her stance was pretty locked in once she said their were "riots" in Sanford.

With her on there the best you could hope for was hung jury.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 20, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Multiple threads about juror B-37 by the usual suspects... I guess the DNC handed out their marching orders. Poor liberals will just have to wait for* a school shooting *before they can push their gun control agenda again. Boo hoo...



That's amazing.

The poster seems not to care that "school shootings" are baked into our society.


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



ya ..what a great world it would be if every time one fella punched another fella they were shot and killed...


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Scott listened intently and took copious notes on a yellow legal pad. But at the end of the meeting he told them directly that he supported keeping the "stand your ground" law intact and he would not call a special session.
> 
> *Scott, who said he had spoken earlier in the evening with Martin's mother, Sybrina Fulton, instead said he would call for a day of prayer on Sunday for "unity."*
> 
> ...



Good time to have pRick in office


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> She actually tried that?
> 
> MY GOD! No one knows what it's like the be predeceased by their son but a parent that has experienced it. I have.



It got worse after that, in fact it got so bad I shut everything off and went out back to beat up a tree to get the anger out.

She started telling them all about her fiance Keith who was killed in 1979 by being shot 5, yes 5!, times "straight thru the heart". Everything they said about Tampon, she would cut them off to say the same thing about Keith.

I finally hit the breaking point after hearing this gem spew from Fancy's mouth...

"You know, Sybrina Fulton, when I heard my Keith was dead, I couldn't eat or sleep and had my mother cut off all the clocks in the house so I couldn't hear them tick. So tell me, Sybrina Fulton, after you heard about Trayvon's death while you were driving on the freeway and had to pull over, then got back home to your family, did you feel the same way, Sybrina Fulton?"

It was like some kind of bizarro interview that someone else taped, and she added her questions over the interviewer's.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 20, 2013)

eots said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You can lie there and get beaten to death if you want


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > So, lets say for some odd reason Zimmerman does not pull the gun and shoot, gets pummeled, and suffers serious injury at the hands of the 17 year old, do you still defend Trayvon?
> ...



Keeping to the point. This scary guy is following you, then you lose him. This is what happened that night. 

Now what you interjected was that you feared he might be a rapist. 

Let me get this right, you would, after losing the rapist, double back to find and confront him?

Really?

Your side really requires such nonsense to justify emotional reactions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 20, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Another argument for opening the Rdean Wing in the Rubber Room
> ...



Still can't get over that Zimmerman was not a white Jew like you'd initially hope

Sucks to be a Progressive


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It is only Zimmerman's fairy tale that Trayvon doubled back and confronted him: not truth. Your side requires that we all believe the BS nonsense of a known liar  and murderer.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > She actually tried that?
> ...



How's the tree?


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 20, 2013)

On Tuesday, the same day that Attorney General Eric Holder said that "Stand Your Ground" laws "sow dangerous conflict," *Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer called her state's version of the law "important" and a "constitutional right*." And Wednesday,* Florida state Sen. David Simmons called Holder's comments "inappropriate" and "inaccurate." *Stand Your Ground may be getting more attention now after the Zimmerman verdict, but the laws themselves don't look like they're going anywhere.


'Stand Your Ground' Laws Are Winning


I'm seeing some push back.
I do believe the nation is stunned by the acts of our 'leaders'.

Flood your representatives and congress critters with emails and phone calls.
Use your social networks and tap every person you know to do the same thing.

I'll be seeing my state rep next weekend. He is one of the few good ones in Cali.
#ribs #cornonthecob #tri-tip

bbl


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

People will continue to defend themselves no matter what laws are in place. If they think changing a law will stop a person from trying to save their own life they are crazy. The only effect this law will have will take place AFTER the next attacker is killed.
This is all about punishment and has nothing to do with anyone's safety.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yet you cannot prove differently. You only THINK, therefor it must be true. The jury obviously saw It differently. 

You call him a murderer. But legally he is not

Fairy tales become truth only if you allow it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> On Tuesday, the same day that Attorney General Eric Holder said that "Stand Your Ground" laws "sow dangerous conflict," *Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer called her state's version of the law "important" and a "constitutional right*." And Wednesday,* Florida state Sen. David Simmons called Holder's comments "inappropriate" and "inaccurate." *Stand Your Ground may be getting more attention now after the Zimmerman verdict, but the laws themselves don't look like they're going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 'Stand Your Ground' Laws Are Winning
> ...



Good advice!

I did this last week, unfortunately for my reps - they're on my speed dial


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> On Tuesday, the same day that Attorney General Eric Holder said that "Stand Your Ground" laws "sow dangerous conflict," *Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer called her state's version of the law "important" and a "constitutional right*." And Wednesday,* Florida state Sen. David Simmons called Holder's comments "inappropriate" and "inaccurate." *Stand Your Ground may be getting more attention now after the Zimmerman verdict, but the laws themselves don't look like they're going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 'Stand Your Ground' Laws Are Winning
> ...



more states will most likely adopt STG laws after this


----------



## paulitician (Jul 20, 2013)

Mr. Sharpton say bring the whole family. Lots of fun to be had by all. See y'all there. Have a great Hate-Whitey weekend.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > She actually tried that?
> ...



I just watched this on yootoob.

There's a lot of trees getting the crap beat out of them on account of Fancy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

SuMar said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It is not a civil rights violation unless he was acting racist when he pulled the trigger.
> ...



Actually, Martins Dad lived in the community, but maybe Martin was wondering about that too?

yes, I am a smart ass.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > On Tuesday, the same day that Attorney General Eric Holder said that "Stand Your Ground" laws "sow dangerous conflict," *Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer called her state's version of the law "important" and a "constitutional right*." And Wednesday,* Florida state Sen. David Simmons called Holder's comments "inappropriate" and "inaccurate." *Stand Your Ground may be getting more attention now after the Zimmerman verdict, but the laws themselves don't look like they're going anywhere.
> ...



SYG laws only offer an illusion of security if one is successful in fending off an attack. If the Fed is going to step in (as they did in Florida) and actively pursue a SYG loophole we are all subject to get the George Zimmerman treatment.


----------



## waltky (Jul 20, 2013)

Granny says dey's persecutin' poor ol' George...

*FBI Requests Police Not Return Zimmerman's Gun*
_July 19, 2013 > The FBI has asked authorities in Sanford, Fla. to not give George Zimmerman back his gun after he was cleared of all charges in the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, a Department of Justice official tells Fox News._


> The report may serve as further confirmation the Justice Department is taking seriously its investigation into whether or not to pursue a federal civil rights case against Zimmerman, after Attorney General Eric Holder said in an address Tuesday to the NAACP that his department would "consider all available information" before deciding whether to move forward.  The Sanford Police Department told the Orlando Sentinel Thursday that evidence released earlier this week to the agency has been placed "in a hold status," pending the Justice Department investigation.  The items include all the evidence collected by the agency in its investigation of the fatal shooting, such as Zimmerman's gun, Martin's clothes, cell phone, the bag of Skittles and beverage found in his pockets, the newspaper reported.  Amid pressure from the NAACP and several Democratic lawmakers to pursue Zimmerman, the department expanded its probe Wednesday by setting up a public email address asking for any tips or information regarding the case.
> 
> The department also held a conference call with civil rights leaders on Monday.  The conference call included DOJ officials, along with representatives from the FBI and federal prosecutors. They spoke to civil rights leaders from Sanford, Fla., as well as others from around the country.  The call was convened by Tom Perez, assistant attorney general for the Civil Rights Division.  A Justice official told Fox News that both the conference call and the email address asking for tips and information are fairly standard procedure when dealing with a high-profile investigation such as this one. The department has used such tip lines in the past, including in a probe last year of the Albuquerque, N.M., police department.  Some attorneys and analysts have cautioned that Holder would have a difficult time bringing a civil rights case against Zimmerman, particularly since the investigation so far is thought to have turned up no evidence or claims that Zimmerman exhibited racial bias.
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



SYG laws do not offer any security only a remedy after the fact


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



could have -might have -it is possible 

are all considered reasonable doubt


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 20, 2013)

For all the talk of who could have been Travon 35 years ago, how about being George Zimmerman today? He was the only one to step up for a black homeless man beaten a couple of years ago when the NAACP told Zimmerman they did not have the resources to help. Then, when he goes through a trial for defending his life, he and his family are threatened nationwide, bounties are put on his head, that same NAACP now has the resources to smear him, and, fellow Latinos maintain their marching orders to punish their enemies by remaining silent.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

My brother is a firefighter - I texted him to be careful what he posts because people getting it for FB.  He says don't worry they just gave us a social media class and told us to shut up.

Shits getting real.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> My brother is a firefighter - I texted him to be careful what he posts because people getting it for FB.  He says don't worry they just gave us a social media class and told us to shut up.
> 
> Shits getting real.



So much for free speech and verbalizing the truth


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

Yepper. Dont have an opinion or your life will get fucked.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 20, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> There is no one in the world who sees things  the same as another.  Look no further than your spouse.  A white man will never se the world the same way a black man does...and vice versa.  I would say that day is 100/1000 generations down the pike.




"We don't see things as they are, we see them as _we_ are." 

I was brought up to be color-blind. It would behoove the board if all posters also had been.

Charles Barkley sets a good example with this commonsense statement:

"I just feel bad because I don't like when race gets out in the media because *I don't think the media has a pure heart*, as I call it. There are very few people have a pure heart when it comes to race. Racism is wrong in any, shape, form -- a lot of black people are racist too. I think sometimes when people talk about racism, they say only white people are racist. There are a lot of black people who are racist. I don't like when it gets out there in the media because *I don't think the media has clean hands." *

Charles Barkley On Zimmerman Trial: "I Agree With The Verdict" | RealClearPolitics


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The second guessing on this is incredible. You have to wonder why other than one side needs and thought they had a poster boy.

The problem they all have is, once the assault started, they can not answer a simple question. What would you have done.

Asked if they were being assaulted, having their head bashed against a concrete sidewalk, would they:

A. Allow the assault to continue hoping you are not ultimately killed in the process

Or

B. Pull the gun they had on their person and shoot the attacker to make the attack end.

You simply can't get an answer without some emotional rant about what happened first.

I dunno, it really doesn't seem that hard of a question to answer

Now, as a juror and you ask yourself the same question, I don't think a not guilty finding is all that surprising.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 20, 2013)

Still debating this? Yikes! It's over. So either grab your 'I Hate Whitey' sign and go party with Jackson & Sharpton, or just move on and enjoy your life. Continuing to debate this this really is an exercise in futility. Chill out and enjoy your weekend. See ya.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



obama and holder want  you to chose A


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



The tree suffered a broken branch, several cuts and lacerations, and some punctate wounds on the side of the trunk.

I don't think the squirrels will ever come back. Last i saw them, they were 1/4 mile away.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

waltky said:


> Granny says dey's persecutin' poor ol' George...
> 
> *FBI Requests Police Not Return Zimmerman's Gun*
> _July 19, 2013 > The FBI has asked authorities in Sanford, Fla. to not give George Zimmerman back his gun after he was cleared of all charges in the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, a Department of Justice official tells Fox News._
> ...



*the protesters renewed their request that the Republican governor call state legislators into special session to repeal the law which justifies the use of deadly force when a person's life is in danger*

How much clearer does it get.  They want to be able to kill you with ease.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny says dey's persecutin' poor ol' George...
> ...



Being able to assault someone is going to become an entitlement.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

Certainly there are quite a few people who want self defense laws repealed.   England repealed all self defense laws.  

Bookworm Room » Britain outlaws a homeowner?s self-defense against intruders

It got so bad, that the British are starting to reinstate the self defense laws they overturned after two years.

NRA-ILA | UK Judges Revive Right to Self-Defense

Further vindication came September 26, when the wounded home invaders pleaded guilty to burglary and were sentenced to four years in prison. Presiding over the case was Judge Michael Pert QC, who rejected attempts by O'Gorman's attorney to obtain leniency for his client by citing O'Gorman's "near-death experience." Judge Pert remarked, "If you burgle a house in the country where the householder owns a legally held shotgun, that is the chance you take. You cannot come to court and ask for a lighter sentence because of it," adding, "Some might argue that being arrested and locked up for 40 hours is a trauma."

American liberals just think that they can repeal self defense laws and make it work.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > If 30 year-old community college student George Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he wouldn't have had the guts to get out of his car to roly-poly his way through the neighborhood after the "f______ punks" that dare walk by him without him recognizing them. Who do they think they are,  these "a__holes",  who "get away" from George Zimmerman, self-appointed American hero?
> ...



He didn't need to get out of the car. He didn't need to call the police. That's the point that critics of Zimmerman are trying to make. The right looks at this case and sees nothing  wrong with the call to the cops at all, the left sees it as the first among many stupid, racist decisions by dumb-butt Zimmerman, self-appointed, real American hero.

Dear stupid Conservatives, black kids walking down your street are not worthy of a call to the police.  And to expect deference from them when confronted by you is an absurd expectation.  They will stand their ground against you.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 20, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no one in the world who sees things  the same as another.  Look no further than your spouse.  A white man will never se the world the same way a black man does...and vice versa.  I would say that day is 100/1000 generations down the pike.
> ...



For a guy who sounds like a Doofus sometimes as a commentator on sports, he is pretty level headed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



At the time of the shooting, he was a man on the way to the store.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Zimmerman was guilty of manslaughter. The idiot ladies of the jury made a mistake.  A bunch of racist middle aged old bags who think Zimmerman was the victim because he was the non-black.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Trayvon Martin didn't need to attack him either.   That's what led to his death.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Zimmerman was guilty of manslaughter. The idiot ladies of the jury made a mistake.  A bunch of racist middle aged old bags who think Zimmerman was the victim because he was the non-black.



We just need to kill all the racists. It's so simple---I don't understand why people can't grasp it !


----------



## Sallow (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Absolutely.

But the call really should have been the beginning and end to it.

That was bad enough.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Well no.

Even if you buy Zimmerman's multiple fairy tales..

He would have been wrong in most of the industrialized world and the many states in the US with rational self defense and gun laws.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Yes, he did. He was being followed by an armed man. He had a right to protect himself from Zimmerman's aggression.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



If Trayvon's folks had shook hands and forgotten it the night he was conceived none of this would have happened.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...


 

Whether George Zimmerman needed or didn't need to do something is none of your business.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

Sallow said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Sure----take the entire incident out of context and then present it. It's only a lie of omission.
When people take oaths they promise to tell the WHOLE truth. Something certain people can't do here.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Zimmerman was guilty of manslaughter. The idiot ladies of the jury made a mistake.  A bunch of racist middle aged old bags who think Zimmerman was the victim because he was the non-black.



Zimmerman was not guilty of manslaughter and today he is not guilty of manslaughter as a matter of law.  As a fact.

If the prosecution wanted a conviction instead of wanted to make black people happy, they would have charged him with aggravated assault and battery.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



How'd that work out for St Skittles?

Genius


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman was guilty of manslaughter. The idiot ladies of the jury made a mistake.  A bunch of racist middle aged old bags who think Zimmerman was the victim because he was the non-black.
> ...



They would have lost on that charge, too.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The evidence is Zimmerman not being in his car. He got out in order to look for Martin. Doy. 

The jury made a mistake in not convicting for manslaughter. Legal experts are starting to agree on this.


----------



## Nova78 (Jul 20, 2013)

ducks102 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



*Retard*


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



When the police are called, and those resources wasted, on a black kid for walking down the street, that's my business.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



When Zimmerman gets gunned down, can we make funny names about him too?  Or is being a fatso 30 year old community college student in hiding funny already?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



But not your business alone. I'd rather cops check out calls instead of ignoring them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Merely following someone is not an aggressive act.   No one has the right to attack someone because they are being followed.  Trayvon Martin attacked George Zimmerman, beat him, broke his nose and lacerated his head.  That's aggression.  That was the last act and Martin the last actor that could have prevented the shooting.

Martin thought he could beat someone up because he didn't know that Zimmerman was armed.   The person randomly chosen by Trayvon Martin could have been anyone.   Following someone is not now, nor has it ever been grounds for assault and battery.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Ahhhh........the loving and tolerant left, refresing as a breeze from a pulp mill.


,,


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



You gonna do it, pussy boy?

Go for it.

I'll read about you in the obituaries, too.

Eric Himmler may have taken Z's gun, but they didn't (and can't) take his Florida-Issued permit.

Florida shop offers free gun to George Zimmerman | The Daily Caller

The only chance you'd have is to shoot him the back.  And for that, we got the Death Penalty here.

Too bad they retired "Old Sparky".

They'd have to put _two_ diapers on you before they gave you the juice

You talk out of your ass


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



He wasn't just outside his car.  He was waddling after Trayvon, so he could tell the cops where TM was once they arrived. Mind you, this is because Trayvon was walking down the road, which Zimmerman decided was worthy of a call to the police. That was the first dumb decision that fatso made.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

Liberals have no problem with someone administering a little street justice on George Zimmerman.  It's justified.   Funny thing about this justifiable homicide thingy, that's why Zimmerman was acquitted.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.
> 
> That means they decided that Trayvon had done something that constituted an immediate and possibly deadly threat to Zimmerman. That act was probably, going after Zimmerman (who was following him but not stalking or attacking him), grabbing or jumping on him, knocking him down, and bashing his head multiple times into the concrete sidewalk with his fists. Slamming GZ's head repeatedly into the concrete that way could conceivably crack his skull, which could kill him. Zimmerman shot Trayvon before that could happen... but what if Zimmerman hadn't had a gun?
> 
> ...



If GZ had simply gone to the range and shot rounds into a target pretending he was the second coming of Dirty Harry a 17 year old would be alive today, and GZ wouldn't be known as the cowardly cream puff of Florida.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



This is what makes liberals so "interesting".   Zimmerman was a fatso waddling down the street.  But, he was also an MMA fighter, trained and fit, capable of fighting Martin off if he needed to do that.

This is what's known as situational facts.   Liberals can make up the facts and change them according to whatever situation presents.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Georgie is clearly a hot head. He'll be out somewhere, probably getting himself yet more snacks , and will get into a confrontation with some stranger.  He has a long record of this.  And if that person shoots him knowing his track record of aggressive behavior,  it will be Zimmerbutt's fault.  

All of this is his fault.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If they silence you then our freedom of speech is gone. *There's NOTHING illegal about being racist *or speaking truth to power!
> 
> Don't be silent!!!
> 
> Speak the truth with facts




Now that's honesty for you.  Racist and proud of it!  There's nothing more American or Patriotic like hating people for the color of their skin, right?


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jul 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Pauli007001 said:
> ...



I've personally never accused Zimmerman of being in shape. He's a mess physically and mentally. He's a pear-shaped loser, whose no-job, fatso life in hiding is his fault. And his attitude on race he got from his goober, southern white dad.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Ha,ha, this has got to be your funniest post.  A right-wing radical actually defending a Hispanic Democrat!

I thought you said Libs were all scum - so why you defending scum?  I guess you've lost your marbles?  Gotcha!


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > The jury clearly decided that Zimmerman was acting in self-defense when he pulled his gun and shot Trayvon.
> ...



If St Skittles hadn't gotten kicked out of School for possessing burglary tools and stolen jewelry followed by a suspension for having a baggy with Marijuana residue followed by another suspension.

If the School Resource Officer had filled out a crime report, like he would have for a White kid, but didn't on St Skittles because Miami Dade was concerned about the disproportionate number of minorities in the system, then maybe there could have been some intervention.

If St Skittles hadn't been a Street Thug and gone back to his daddy's girlfriend's place (?) in the *four minutes* he had in between Z losing sight of him and the confrontation (I could cover 100 feet in four minutes doing a low-crawl)...

But no....

St Skittles had to be a punk.  He had to wait in the bushes and ambush somebody he didn't know.  

What if it had been a Plain Clothes Detective?

How did St Skittles know it wasn't?

Z could have been a Security Guard.  He could have been a Cop.  He could have been...  ANything.

But St Skittle chose to confront him instead of going to his own place and either calling the Cops or locking the door.  Or both.  Or neither.

St Skittle brought this on himself.  Totally, completely, absolutely 100% on him.

leftist scum just want to make political points on this.

And they will.  

Temporarily, but it's going to leave a permanent scar


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Well, we know "who" wasn't a teacher of English Composition.  We still don't know what or who.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



I'm defending our system of Justice.

You don't care about the system.  You just don't.

I didn't make a big fuss when a certain Professional Athlete was acquitted.

The whole World knew he was guilty.  There was no doubt of it.

Oh....?

You think I'm talking about OJ?

Nope, I'm talking about Ray Lewis.

Guilty as hell.

But the system spoke and that's the end of it, AFAIC.  He's still a douchebag, but it's over.  Let it go.

Bill Ayers has said on multiple occasions that he is, "Guilty as sin, free as a bird.  What a Country."

But no Republicans or Conservatives are threatening to murder him.

Or Ray Lewis.

Or even OJ.

Only your side lacks respect for the Justice System.  Only your side riots when they don't get their way.  Only your side riots and burns and hurts people when they don't get their way.

Know why?

Because you're the scum of the Earth.

That simple


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_

I could answer the President: "Hell no Mr. President - you know and I know the stand-your-ground is a law for white, rednecks only - that gives them license to shoot blacks"


----------



## Sallow (Jul 20, 2013)

Had Martin told the same story Zimmerman told..he would be fast tracked to a gurney and a needle.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

This is so much more involved than even most Conservatives understand.

Check it out 

M-DSPD Cover Up ? The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martin?s Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool? | The Last Refuge



> *M-DSPD Cover Up  The Curious Case Of Trayvon Martins Backpack With Stolen Jewelry and Burglary Tool*
> 
> Posted on May 1, 2013	 by sundance
> 
> ...



Much, _much_ more at the link.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 20, 2013)

An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 20, 2013)

If George Zimmerman had attacked Trayvon Martin, broke his nose and pounded him into the concrete he too would deserve to be shot.  Just like Trayvon did.

Would Trayvon Martin have jumped a brutha in the hood like he did to Zimmerman?  Hell no.  He'd know better.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 20, 2013)

whitehall said:


> An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.



You let us know when anyone of those shooters stands up and says "Yeah..I shot the dude, Self defense, now gimme back my gun".


----------



## asaratis (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> 
> I could answer the President: "Hell no Mr. President - you know and I know the stand-your-ground is a law for white, rednecks only - that gives them license to shoot blacks"


You fail to realize that the stand-your-ground laws have saved several blacks from being convicted of murder.

Also, stand-your-ground was not applied in the Zimmerman defense.  it was simple self defense.

Obama and the media are intent on inciting riots and strife between races...even though Zimmerman was investigated by the FBI and found to NOT BE A RACIST!

You  liberals have been brainwashed by your dear leader and race pimps among the black population...like Sharpton, Jackson, X ....and Obama.

Trayvon caused his own death by not going on home when he disappeared for 4 minutes and then appeared again near Zimmerman's truck...to which he was headed.  That is evidenced by the timing of the phone calls.

You people need to learn how to digest EVIDENCE instead on using emotions to cloud the picture.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

whitehall said:


> An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.



Those are drug dealers killing drug dealers of any race and color -  for which only a good black lawyer might use stand-your-ground.

In Sanford it was a racist white guy killing an innocent 16 year old black kid.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.
> ...



What proof do you have Zimmerman is a racist?

The only racist comment entered into the trial was made by Martin. "Creepy ass Cracker".


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.
> ...



Continue telling your lies and they will remain exactly that, LIES.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> 
> I could answer the President: "Hell no Mr. President - you know and I know the stand-your-ground is a law for white, rednecks only - that gives them license to shoot blacks"



If George Zimmerman suspected Travyon of being a gay guy on the prowl for young ass, yeah sure, pound his fucking head into the concrete just like TM did


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

You fail to realize that the stand-your-ground laws have saved several blacks from being convicted of murder ...._* name one*_

Also, stand-your-ground was not applied in the Zimmerman defense.  it was simple self defense -_* .... Jurist B37 said she and her girl friends considered the killing 'stand-your-ground'.*_

Obama and the media are intent on inciting riots and strife between races...even though Zimmerman was investigated by the FBI and found to NOT BE A RACIST! _*... the media and all America want this racist killer not to get away with murder *_

You  liberals have been brainwashed by your dear leader and race pimps among the black population...like Sharpton, Jackson, X ....and Obama ... *while you tea baggers have been brainwashed by your dear leaders and racist pimps among the white population ... like Limbaugh, Hannity .... and McConnell*

Trayvon caused his own death by not going on home when he disappeared for 4 minutes and then appeared again near Zimmerman's truck...to which he was headed.  That is evidenced by the timing of the phone calls ...._* the only clear indisputable evidence is that Zimmerman followed Martin and shot him*[/I

]You people need to learn how to digest EVIDENCE instead on using emotions to cloud the picture....* while you people need to understand that the killer's lies are not EVIDENCE*


_


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

Trayvon Martin's past is not relevent except to the extent that it is believable that he could have confronted and assaulted Zimmerman.

George Zimmerman's past is not relevent except to the extent that it is believable that his motives were not racist.

In both cases, their past shows that Martin was a hostile punk in his Facebook and texting practices and Zimmerman didn't have a racist bone in his body.

Does anybody still know what happened for sure that night?   No.  Probably not even Zimmerman because none of us do remember every single detail of violent traumatic events.

Did the jury get it right that there was insufficient evidence to convict George Zimmerman of murder or manslaughter.  Yes it did.

And that should end it.  The President, the DOJ, Al Sharpton and all those that keep stirring up the shit, making death threats against Zimmerman and his family, threatening further action, and keeping this alive and on the front pages are all violating George Zimmerman's civil rights.   And frankly we should ALL be condemning that with everything we have.  We could be next.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.
> ...



Zimmerman is a Hispanic you fucking retard


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 20, 2013)

Our President is a Nigga

Word!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

I believe the jury made the call as they honestly saw it.

Foxfyre, everyone including you and the pres have the right to sound off.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 20, 2013)

...has been successfully used by blacks to avoid conviction.

Blog: Holder: Stand your ground has got to go

As the Daily Caller reports, at least in Florida, blacks have been the beneficiary of stand your ground defense:

    But approximately one third of Florida "Stand Your Ground" claims in fatal cases have been made by black defendants, and they have used the defense successfully 55 percent of the time, at the same rate as the population at large and at a higher rate than white defendants, according to a Daily Caller analysis of a database maintained by the Tampa Bay Times.  Additionally, the majority of victims in Florida "Stand Your Ground" cases have been white.

    African Americans used "Stand Your Ground" defenses at nearly twice the rate of their presence in the Florida population, which was listed at 16.6 percent in 2012.
    One hundred thirty three people in the state of Florida have used a "Stand Your Ground" defense. Of these claims, 73 were considered "justified" (55 percent), while 39 resulted in criminal convictions and 21 cases are still pending.

*Forty four African Americans in the state of Florida have claimed a "Stand Your Ground" defense. Of these claims, 24 were considered "justified" (55 percent), while 11 resulted in convictions and nine cases are still pending.

    Of the 76 white people who have used the defense, 40 were considered "justified" (less than 53 percent), while 25 were convicted and 11 cases are still pending.

    Ten Hispanics have used the defense, seven of them successfully, according to the database, which included George Zimmerman as a "Stand Your Ground" defendant
    Florida's "Stand Your Ground" cases have resulted in 78 white victims against 40 black victims, including Martin, and 10 Hispanic victims.

Despite the effort by some liberal groups to manufacture statistics, the only sure thing about stand your ground laws is that hundreds, perhaps thousands of people nationwide are alive today - and out of jail - because of this "senseless" expansion of self defense. George Zimmerman did not invoke a "stand your ground" defense - he didn't have to. But for those who do, the Tampa Bay Tribune database proves that the law is working as intended.*
**********

Go to the link and read the entire article.  Eric Holder and Barack Obama are orchestrating a witch hunt and driving a big wedge between reality and fictional drama, wanting YOU to support the drama.

Eric Holder is a goddamned liar!  That comment is not based on race or emotion....but on EVIDENCE!


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



How about "those f*cking *ssholes always get away with it"?

or ... "he's black and looks suspicious"


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > An estimated 30 people were shot in Obama's adopted home city of Chicago over the 4th of July weekend and 11 were killed. Yet the freaking president seems to think he should fuel the flames of a single tragedy that happened over a year ago in Florida.
> ...



Actually, i thought he was 17 , and by the pictures the media put out you would think he was 12.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> 
> I could answer the President: "Hell no Mr. President - you know and I know the stand-your-ground is a law for white, rednecks only - that gives them license to shoot blacks"


Racists like yourself should consider what someone says, how it is framed, and then apply comprehension to the statement.

If Zimmerman was sitting on Martins chest beating his head into the concrete, then yes, Martin would have been justified in killing Zimmerman.

The idiocy that passes for people like you never ceases to amaze Me.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

asaratis said:


> ...has been successfully used by blacks to avoid conviction.
> 
> Blog: Holder: Stand your ground has got to go
> 
> As the Daily Caller reports, at least in Florida, blacks have been the beneficiary of stand your ground defense:



Name one case where the shooter is black and the victim white.

Thanks....


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


Grow up some. Wash your white guilt elsewhere for a bit huh?


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Was it in the trial?

Did it come up in the FBI Hate Crime Investigation?

'No' and 'No'...  Which makes you a lying bitch


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> ...



You racists fail to acknowledge some basic, indisputable evidence that is beyond reasonable doubt 

_*A white George Zimmerman followed a 16 year-old black  Trayvon Martin - and shot him dead.*_
....evidence that is indisputable and beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> ...



If the libtards began honestly interpreting and responding to questions, they would have nothing left to say.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > ...has been successfully used by blacks to avoid conviction.
> ...



Name one SYG case where the shooter was White and the beneficiary of the bullet was Black


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



Cat got your pimpled tongue?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > ...has been successfully used by blacks to avoid conviction.
> ...



There are some disparties, but it is difficult to put a 'racist' face on them because there are so few instances of a white person shooting a black person; far more instances of whites shooting whites, blacks shooting both black and white people.  It makes a valid statistical analysis difficult if not impossible.

See this:
Is There Racial Bias in &#8220;Stand Your Ground&#8221; Laws? | Criminal Justice | FRONTLINE | PBS

Nevertheless I don't remember a case where the federal, state and public pressure was as intense to convict somebody as was the case in the Zimmerman trial.  The jury was apparently evenly split going into deliberations on whether Zimmerman was guilty which is why it took 17 long hours to arrive at a verdict.  They reviewed all the evidence in the trial.  And in the end, there was insufficient evidence to convict Zimmerman.

To continue to persecute him just because people WANT him to be guilty is a severe violation of his civil and unalienable rights.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



I know one thing that is indisputable.... St Skittles is deader than shit...

And Zimmerman is free as a bird.

And there ain't a GODDAMNED thing you can do about it.

Wait...  That's three things  

suck on it libtards


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



After the poster responds


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


16?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Sounds very racist to me!


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2013)

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...




he stood his ground no matter if you like it or not. Pretty simple dont you think...

it does not have to be what the defense stood their ground on......  

you will live. 

you have one shot to convict here on any ONE crime..... double jeopardy. Martin was found innocent of murder.... stand your ground.... self defense....skittles defense.... it does not matter..... 

you will live


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

this case had nothing to do with stand your ground and the progressives are just using a dead body to prop their agenda up....Racist fucks,


----------



## FireFly (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> 
> I could answer the President: "Hell no Mr. President - you know and I know the stand-your-ground is a law for white, rednecks only - that gives them license to shoot blacks"



*Absolutely Not!* - Following is not reasonable fear or force applied to warrant Trayvon to apply deadly force from a gun. Trayvon should have & would have been jailed. GZ broke no law & applied no force to warrant Trayvon to apply deadly force.

TM meeting GZ'z "Following" (not force) with deadly force from a gun is so unequal & unjustified that a kindergartner can figure that one out. 

First TM broke the Florida 856.021 Prowling Law. Then TM was the aggressor committing "Battery" with the first sucker punch that Rachel Jeantel said he threw breaking GZ's nose knocking him to the ground.

After Trayvon broke those 2 laws he went on to break laws that justified deadly force from a gun against an unarmed person.

Then TM committed "Felony Battery" when he attacked GZ again as he laid on the ground screaming HELP! not fighting back. Then TM committed "Felony Attempted Murder" pounding GZ head onto concrete. Then TM stated his intent to kill GZ when he said "your are going to die" which made his actions "Attempted Felony First Degree Murder"


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



First of all, George Zimmerman is Hispanic and Trayvon was 17 not 16.  Zimmerman followed Martin but at a distance.  Martin confronted Zimmerman and committed assault and battery upon him when he could have easily avoided the man following him.  *That* is what is indisputable.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > ...has been successfully used by blacks to avoid conviction.
> ...



A black woman prosecuted for using a gun in self-defense.
Marissa Alexander's 20-Year Sentence Provokes Fresh Outrage Against George Zimmerman Prosecutor - US News and World Report

How about black mob attack videos?
Top 100 Black Mob Violence Videos - From White Girl Bleed a Lot.

Most crime commited by black criminals is against black victims. STand Your GRound would benefit a far higher percentage of them against said criminals than it would for whites by a long shot.

You are talking out of your ass hat.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

s





thanatos144 said:


> this case had nothing to do with stand your ground and the progressives are just using a dead body to prop their agenda up....Racist fucks,



Juror 37 said she and her girl friends discussed Stand-Your-Ground in reaching their decision to acquit Zimmerman.

Wonder where that came from?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

Author Brad Thor offered in tweets to buy Zimmerman a gun and all the ammo he wants after the Department of injustice delayed the release of evidence.  

Brad Thor?s Testy TV Exchange After He Offers to Buy George Zimmerman a New Gun | Video | TheBlaze.com



> Read this carefully, as I dont want 2 be misunderstood: SCREW the #DOJ. If they wont give #Zimmerman his gun back, Ill buy him a new one, he tweeted shortly after midnight Friday.
> 
> He followed up with a tweet to Zimmermans brother Robert Zimmerman Jr.: Whatever gun he wants + however much ammo, consider it done. Im buying. Done deal.



He is right. The persecution of a innocent man has to stop.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> You fail to realize that the stand-your-ground laws have saved several blacks from being convicted of murder ...._* name one*_


See my post above.  I don't know their names...just that there have been more than a few.



> Also, stand-your-ground was not applied in the Zimmerman defense.  it was simple self defense -_* .... Jurist B37 said she and her girl friends considered the killing 'stand-your-ground'.*_


Read the article. Stand-your-ground was not invoked by the defense.  The phrase was mentioned in the instructions but the law was not used in the instructions.



> Obama and the media are intent on inciting riots and strife between races...even though Zimmerman was investigated by the FBI and found to NOT BE A RACIST! _*... the media and all America want this racist killer not to get away with murder *_


He has been investigated by the FBI and found NOT guilty of being a racist.  Christ Almighty!  He had a black date to a prom, mentored black children, had a black grandfather...why the fuck do you think he's racist?...because Trayvon is said to have called him a creepy ass cracker?  You are deluded!




> You  liberals have been brainwashed by your dear leader and race pimps among the black population...like Sharpton, Jackson, X ....and Obama ... *while you tea baggers have been brainwashed by your dear leaders and racist pimps among the white population ... like Limbaugh, Hannity .... and McConnell*


Grabbing at straws and frantic introduction of lies never win debates.




> Trayvon caused his own death by not going on home when he disappeared for 4 minutes and then appeared again near Zimmerman's truck...to which he was headed.  That is evidenced by the timing of the phone calls ...._* the only clear indisputable evidence is that Zimmerman followed Martin and shot him*_


What is clear is that Martin had 4 minutes to complete a 30 second walk to his home.  He decided to hang around or circle back and confront Zimmerman.  That is evidenced by the phone records...NOT by anything that Zimmerman claimed.  It was proved in court that the 4 minute gap existed.  Trayvon caused his own death by returning.



> You people need to learn how to digest EVIDENCE instead on using emotions to cloud the picture....* while you people need to understand that the killer's lies are not EVIDENCE*


He didn't lie.  The injuries to his head, the testimony of the witness that saw Trayvon pounding the shit out of Zimmerman...that is all that is necessary to know that Zimmerman acted in self defense.

I am not happy that Trayvon died from the gunshot.  The story would ended a lot differently had he lived, recovered, been the plaintiff in a trumped up trial against Zimmerman for assault with a deadly weapon and had his own history of being a punk ass drug dealer and wanna-be thug as evidenced by his phone and Facebook records presented to the jury.


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep, and our constant feeding of the media's obsession has got to stop.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2013)

What's his phone #? Maybe he would get me one also.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Gimme a fucking break with your games...

Here's the way it is, regardless of the SHIT you're reading in Media Mutters and Salon or the CPUSA...


Race plays complex role in Florida's 'stand your ground' law | Tampa Bay Times



> A Tampa Bay Times analysis of nearly 200 cases  *the first to examine the role of race in "stand your ground"*  found that people who killed a black person walked free 73 percent of the time, while those who killed a white person went free 59 percent of the time.



But wait..!!

The reason for this is simple, White people tend to shoot White people and Black people tend to shoot Black people.

Want more?



> If Zimmerman had been black, would authorities in Sanford have been so quick to accept his claim of self-defense? Are black defendants less likely to walk free than people of other races in "stand your ground" cases?
> 
> The Times analysis found no obvious bias in how black defendants have been treated:
> 
> ...



libtards bore me


----------



## FireFly (Jul 20, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> A black woman prosecuted for using a gun in self-defense. Marissa Alexander's 20-Year Sentence Provokes Fresh Outrage Against George Zimmerman Prosecutor.



Marissa Alexander was not self defending or standing her ground. She became the aggressor & tried to kill her man. Her shots missed him as testified to by her own kids. The went into the wall at head level, out the other side & deflected up into the ceiling. She ran into the garage, into her car, grabbed her gun, went back inside & shot at her man. She should have locked herself in her car with her gun or went out the garage door to the neighbors house & called 911. Then she violated bail/bond by going to his house & beating him again, was re-arrested for assault & had to sit in jail before trial because she was to dangerous to remain free on bond.

[youtube]tgXQLBkKA8w[/youtube]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

edge is the reactionary equivalent of a Maxine Waters: lefties and reactionaries are for laughing at.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> What's his phone #? Maybe he would get me one also.



I think he would think twice before buying a gun for you the mentally challenged.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still trying to use dead bodies to prop up your lies?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

FireFly said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> ...


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

Is there ANYTHING libtards disagree with the CPUSA about?

Seriously?

You might think I'm being facetious, but go to the site.  Read it.  Look into it.  Examine it.

There is not a GODDAMN thing there that goes against the grain of the dimocrap party

Home » cpusa



> *Communist Party: Justice for Trayvon Martin!*
> The trial of George Zimmerman for the murder of Trayvon Martin concluded with a not guilty verdict. But Zimmerman is far from innocent and the entire case reminds us of the pervasive nature of racism in the U.S.
> by: Communist Party USA 16.Jul



You know what guys and gals....??  When you find you're on the same side as the CPUSA 99% of the time, you might want to re-examine your beliefs.

And you Conservatives...??   If it walks like a Duck, quacks like Duck and swims like a Duck, it might just be a ................


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > s
> ...



Juror B37 is dead?

Gosh, I didn't know .....


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> edge is the reactionary equivalent of a Maxine Waters: lefties and reactionaries are for laughing at.



When you lack the intelligence to make a cogent argument, you need to revert to personal attacks.

I attack libtards and dimocrap scum, mostly because they deserve it.  But in those attacks are intelligent and thoughtful arguments.

You have none.

What's the old saying...??  You know you've won an argument with a libtard when he calls you a racist?

Yep.  I'm 99 and 0 losers.

Either say something intelligible or bring in the 'A' Team because you guys suck at this


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...



Thats what you came up with? LMAO you truly are a brain dead progressive. Tell me how do you even know that a Juror said Anything?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

Edgetho said:


> Is there ANYTHING libtards disagree with the CPUSA about?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



Is there anything Conservatives disagree with the White Aryan Nation about?
The one about repealing Emancipation was questionable before the tea party, but now ....


----------



## Wake (Jul 20, 2013)

This thread will become self-aware at 30,000 posts. The *Matrix-ZM*.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Is there ANYTHING libtards disagree with the CPUSA about?
> ...


Yes everything you fucking moron. The ayrian nation are socialists LOL


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


----------



## georgiapeach (Jul 20, 2013)

Zimmerman had a broken nose and multiple lacerations to the head and Martin had not a scratch.

Zimmerman acted in self-defense, plain and simple and the jury issued a verdict based on that evidence, and that verdict should be respected. 

The evidence was so hacked up by the media and I would sue each and everyone of them that distorted that evidence, as well as withheld it.


----------



## Edgetho (Jul 20, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



National Socialists aren't socialists as far as idiot libtards are concerned.

Must be that word 'socialist' in the Party's name that has them confused


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > edge is the reactionary equivalent of a Maxine Waters: lefties and reactionaries are for laughing at.
> ...



Yes, you demonstrate a lack of intelligence.  You are the reactionary equivalent of Maxine Waters.

You just proved it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> If his response was "ok", then why did he continue to follow Trayvon?
> 
> Sorry...............but if you tell me that you don't need me to follow someone, and I answer "ok", but continue to do so, that means that I didn't follow the directions that I was given.
> 
> Zimmerman continued to follow Trayvon after being told he didn't need to do that.





Lonestar_logic said:


> There is no evidence that GZ continued to follow him. Besides the non-emergency operator has no authority to tell anyone anything. He can only advise. Why don't you learn the facts so you don't look so ignorant.





Oldstyle said:


> [You're right..................because of political correctness and all that other bullshit, the 911 operator didn't have the authority to tell Zimmerman to stop following.  However...............they DID tell him "we don't need you to do that" when he said he was going to follow Trayvon
> 
> And what did Zimmerman SAY when he was told "we don't need you to do that?"
> 
> "OK"?



What do you do when someone tells you to stop doing something, but you intend to continue doing it? Do you just say "ok" and continue or stop and argue to convince them of what you're doing?


----------



## drivebymedia (Jul 20, 2013)

drivebymedia said:


> The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> 
> I could answer the President: "Hell no Mr. President - you know and I know the stand-your-ground is a law for white, rednecks only - that gives them license to shoot blacks"



You've been moved again slugger, tough to stay on topic with the Aryan Nation!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

Yet once again, the evidence for murder or manslaughter was not there even though the jury looked diligently for it.  Because nobody knows exactly what happened that night, Zimmerman was found not guilty by virtue of insufficient evidence to convict him.  Believe me, had there been ANY evidence to convict him, he would have been convicted.

The FBI had already looked into the case early on and found zero grounds to include racism as a factor in the case.

If we don't believe in vigilante justice in this country but in due process of law, Zimmerman is now entitled to be presumed innocent as he was not judged to be guilty.  And we all know that if Trayvon Martin had been white or Hispanic, we wouldn't even be having this discussion as almost none of us would ever have heard of the incident in the first place.

To continue to persecute Zimmerman is a violation of his civil rights.

To continue to persecute Zimmerman because Trayvon Martin happened to be black, is racist.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 20, 2013)

Zoom-boing said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...





In the mornin you go gunnin' 
For the man who stole your water 
And you fire till he is done in 
But they catch you at the border 
And the mourners are all singin' 
As they drag you by your feet 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIoSL4GP398]Steely Dan - Do It Again With (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > So, lets say for some odd reason Zimmerman does not pull the gun and shoot, gets pummeled, and suffers serious injury at the hands of the 17 year old, do you still defend Trayvon?
> ...



Exactly! The whole verdict doesn't speak well for going out at night.

They say that it's normal for someone to follow you and come up to you to ask questions at night. How many people are going to capitalize on that and use it as a modus operandi to rob people or like you say rape them?

If that is normal and you are expected to wait to see the intentions of someone that has flagged you down at night, by the time you stand there supposedly trying your best to explain YOURSELF, they could have stabbed you, grabbed you, or done just about anything.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



You do realize that nothing in the above posts has anything to do with facts in the Zimmerman case, correct?

Just asking since it seems that's what Pop started with but it ended up about some other scary, threatening, deserted area, rape scenario.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

There is no evidence that happened though.  I have thought myself to be followed in remote or scary places at times--in the remote neighborhood I once lived in, in parking garages, in parking lots, at rest stops on the interstate, walking home from someplace at night, etc. etc. etc.   My first instinct if I feel at all even possibly threatened is to remove myself from the situation.  I have NEVER been even slightly motivated to confront whomever I think might be following me.  Nor have any of the several people I have followed because I thought they were possibly suspicious ever been prompted to confront me.

Trayvon Martin had a full four minutes to remove himself from the situation.

To continue to persecute George Zimmerman is now a violation of his civil rights.  

To continue to persecute George Zimmerman because Trayvon Martin happened to be black, is racist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Like I said before, it is impossible to get away from someone at night if they are threatening you.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7519246-post19764.html


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

It IS possible to go home or several blocks away in the four minutes you have prior to an altercation though.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

The Professor said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



Yea, what's up with that? 

The whole defense was Zimmerman's reenactment video. How can that be considered without any possibility of cross-examination?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 20, 2013)

Zimmerman had lots of other proof but what matters is that the prosecution was never able to shake his account of what happened.  The evidence all pointed to the veracity of Z's statements.  

If a lie cannot be proven, then the fallback position, whether like it or not, is that it must be truth.  At least in court.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> To continue to persecute Zimmerman is a violation of his civil rights.
> 
> To continue to persecute Zimmerman because Trayvon Martin happened to be black, is racist.



You are 100% right, and GZ will bear the consequences of his choice for all of his life.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Right, he is supposed to wait until he has a knife sticking out of his heart before he starts defending himself. Good grief!

GZ made a lot of mistakes that night.  I suspect at the very least he was guilty of negligent homicide, but there is a strange phrase in our legal system... "reasonable doubt".  From all I have heard the prosecution did not prove their case beyond any doubt let alone reasonable doubt.  That means that what you or I suspect is not enough to convict a man and we should all be damned glad that is how our legal system works!

Immie


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 20, 2013)

We don't need a NATIONAL "Justice for George Zimmerman" Day.

Thankfully, every once in a while, despite the best efforts of the race hustlers and the liberal media, our system of justice still manages to work.

He was acquitted.  As he should have been.  George Zimmerman GOT justice to that extent.

What happened to Trayvon may have been tragic, but it was not an injustice.  What Zimmerman is facing (threats of violence, etc) *IS* unjust.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



So we should mind our own business about those that DON'T mind their own business?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> We don't need a NATIONAL "Justice for George Zimmerman" Day.
> 
> Thankfully, every once in a while, despite the best efforts of the race hustlers and the liberal media, our system of justice still manages to work.
> 
> ...



And that should be the mantra of freedom loving people everywhere.  If we do not respect the rule of law; if we do not respect the jury system, then there can be no rule of law and no system of justice.

George Zimmerman was indicted, tried, and found not guilty by a jury of his peers.  Whether or not he should have been indicted or what the circumstances were is now moot.  He was indicted.  He was tried.  And he was found not guilty.   And that should be the end of it for everybody including our government and the race baiters who have the unmitigated gall to call themselves 'civil rights leaders'.

Heaven help us if this is the new normal.  If the government or the mob mentality can continue to savage somebody after the due process of law has been concluded, then none of us are safe.  And there is no more unalientable right to life, liberty, or the pursuit of happiness as it was understood in the Declaration of Independence.

To continue to persecute George Zimmerman now is to violate his civil and unalienable rights.

To continue to persecute George Zimmerman because Trayvon Martin was black is racist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Gardener said:


> If Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, he wouldn't have followed Martin.
> 
> That gun made him feel like a hot shot, tough guy, trigger happy Enforcer.



Werd. What Zimmerman lovers always want to ignore and never argue against is that he followed WITH A gun. Even when I have said in this thread, they want to ignore this, they further ignore it. Why would you want to defend someone that follows another person with a gun?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a NATIONAL "Justice for George Zimmerman" Day.
> ...



They eventually got OJ Simpson.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Gardener said:
> 
> 
> > If Zimmerman didn't have a gun that night, he wouldn't have followed Martin.
> ...



I have followed persons behaving in a suspicious manner when I did not have a gun in my possession, let alone on my person.  Why wouldn't Zimmerman have done the same?

Zimmerman has been carrying since 2009 and has reported more than 40 suspicious persons to the Sanford Police, all without any personal confrontation.  He almost certainly followed at least some of those 40 people as have I when I have reported suspicious persons to the local law enforcement.  Remember, the night that Zimmerman followed Trayvon Martin, he did so AFTER the dispatcher asked him to let them know if the 'suspicious person' did anything.

Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law.

To continue to persecute Zimmerman now is a violation of his unalienable and civil rights.
To persecute Zimmerman because Trayvon Martin happened to be black is racist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

because he was told "you don't need to do that"?

GZ will bear the consequences of his choice for the rest of his life.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



And nobody has the right to shoot someone point-blank dead, unless their life had really been in danger. A few scratches and a barely broken nose isn't any proof, especially when Zimmerman refused medical attention.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Well when you have somebody on top of you in the dark on a rainy night--somebody who is beating the crap out of you--this is absolutely clear via expert testimony in the trial--and who is telling you that you are going to die tonight--and we'll see how you feel about it then.  If you have a gun in your possession, we'll see whether you choose to shoot or not.

George Zimmerman was found not guilty of murder or manslaughter in a court of law by a jury of his peers.

To continue to persecute George Zimmerman is a violation of his unalienable and civil rights.

To continue to persecute George Zimmerman because Trayvon Martin happened to be black is racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Zimmerman is NOT guility as he defended himself within the law.

All you idiots that want to take away our right to self defense can go fuck yourself.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Gardener said:
> ...



You don't seem to understand that "suspicious" to you may be just that, suspicious _only_ to you. Report violations of the law, but only follow someone, if you must, if you _actually_ saw them commit a serious crime. Freedom, what little we have left of it, must be protected at all cost.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > We don't need a NATIONAL "Justice for George Zimmerman" Day.
> ...




Agreed, in general, with one BIG proviso.

*Zimmerman didn't even get the protection of having a Grand Jury determine whether or not he should ever have been accused.

He was NOT indicted.*

The manner in which he was prosecuted, _including the original criminal filing charging him with the crimes for which he stood trial_, *was unjust.*

Angela Corey is a national disgrace.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You don't seem to understand anything.

Whether you like the fact or not, Trayvon brought suspicion on himself.

Whether you like it or not, George Zimmerman was absolutely entitled to follow Trayvon.

Actually having seen Trayvon committing a crime is NOT and never was a requirement.

Zimmerman's behavior was, in all respects, lawful.

Freedom is not protected by physically assaulting someone just because you "object" to having the cracker "following" you.

It is truly a shame that Trayvon's ensuing behavior ended up costing him his life.  But it was HIS behavior that led to that fatal outcome.  The responsibility was entirely HIS.

If you want to talk about standing up for freedom, you *ought* to be concerned about what happened to George Zimmerman.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

What do you do if some thug comes up to you sucker punches and pounds your head into the ground. 

1. Shot him
2. Let him beat on you

Remember he has broken your nose and is winning(violently) the fight.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

asaratis said:


> drivebymedia said:
> 
> 
> > The President in his press conference speech, asked the question most non racist Americans are asking:_ "if George Zimmerman confronted Trayvon and Trayvon shot him - would that be under "stand your ground?"_
> ...



Did Trayvon arrive back at the residence to find everybody had gone to sleep or nobody was answering, so he walked around a few minutes waiting for someone to be available to answer the door? He didn't want to cause a ruckus. Was he going back to 7-11 having forgotten to buy something or after being told he had forgotten something? Was he trying to get a wee bit more exercise or in a cooling down mode or doing a few stretches? He was an athlete.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 20, 2013)

Zimmerman acquittal WAS justice.

Trayvon's death is not an injustice.  It is just a sad story.

The race hustlers simply have no validity to their claims.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I think we are going to be seeing her name in print in the near future.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > drivebymedia said:
> ...





> Did Trayvon arrive back at the residence to find everybody had gone to sleep or nobody was answering, so he walked around a few minutes waiting for someone to be available to answer the door?



No. His father's fiance's son was watching the second half of the NBA All Star game.


> Was he going back to 7-11 having forgotten to buy something or after being told he had forgotten something?



No. The path George saw him walking aimlessly on was away from the 7-11 and towards the crib he was staying at.



> Was he trying to get a wee bit more exercise or in a cooling down mode or doing a few stretches?



No. George did not observe him doing either of those things. If he had, he would not have thought he was on drugs or something.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Trayvon Martin's Family Calls For Arrest Of Man Who Police Say Confessed To Shooting (UPDATE)



> During halftime of the NBA All-Star Game, Martin's family said he walked to a nearby convenience store to get some candy for his younger brother. On his way back home, according to reports, he caught the attention of George Zimmerman, a self-appointed captain of The Retreat at Twin Lakes neighborhood watch...



I don't know if that's an official report or not, but it says Martin's family was watching the game there when Trayvon left for 7-11. It doesn't say what was going on at the home when he returned. Did they turn the game off then?

Are you trying to say George told us truthfully everything he saw Trayvon doing? 

And how again do you know if Trayvon wasn't going back to 7-11?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We are all also entitled to our freedom without being harassed or falsely imprisoned.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Absolutely Corey bypased the Grand Jury, who would have had all the evidence ALL of us have had instead of that allowed in formal court, and who almost certainly would have returned an opinion that there was insufficient evidence to indict.

You could be right, but I am thinking that indictment at the state level does not require a grand jury decision but can be brought by the prosecutor.  In other words charging and indictment are the same thing.  At the federal level I believe the law requires a grand jury to convene.  But if there are legal eagles with a different opinion about that, I am not absolutely certain and wouldn't bet the farm that I am right.  

But absolutely this was a politically motivated trial from the beginning and is still being used to deflect attention away from Administration woes of a collapsing Obamacare, IRS scandals, State Dept. scandals,  GSA scandals, Consumer Protection scandals, and a miserable economy.

And it still remains that to continue to persecute George Zimmerman now is a violation of his unalienable and civil rights, and if motivated because Trayvon Martin's race, it is a violation that is also racist.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2013)

A little while ago today I watched Greta the Lawyer of Fox News walking through the scene of the killing of TM.  The film was done in the dark to 'prove' GZ couldn't have know that TM was black.

There are misrepresentations of commission and omission; I can't decide which misrepresentations to charge her with.  You see, GZ first saw the suspicious person while driving in his car, presumably with the lights on.  A fact which escape Ms. Greta in her defense of "George" as she called him throughout, or decided was not worth reporting.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

So because traydick was black that gives him the right to beat on someone? What a bunch of idiocy.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Following Martin at night, confronting him, giving him the 3rd degree, all the while showing a gun is false imprisonment in my book. Just because he had a CHL doesn't mean he was concealing it. I also think that Zimmerman brought the gun out as soon as he didn't like Trayvon's answers.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Following Martin at night,



The job of any neighborhood watchman when seeing someone trespassing...at night...in the rain...with their identity concealed.

Are you suggesting we should outlaw neighborhood watches?



> confronting him,



Not in any way illegal, nor deserving of being attacked.



> giving him the 3rd degree,



You have zero evidence to support this assumption.



> all the while showing a gun



Again, no evidence of this...and it directly contradicts the evidence presented in the trial.



> is false imprisonment in my book.



That God 'your book' isn't the law, because that is NOT imprisonment, false or otherwise.



> Just because he had a CHL doesn't mean he was concealing it.



True, but once again, you have zero evidence to suggest he brandish his firearm until such time as he believed his life was threatened.



> I also think that Zimmerman brought the gun out as soon as he didn't like Trayvon's answers.



And again, you have nothing to support this assumption.

My God, logic and reason have no place in your thought process.  Good luck with that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Following Martin at night,
> ...



So this means that ALL arguments go out the door.  And how does dissection of what someone said help your case?


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, just the ones you attempted to make.



> And how does dissection of what someone said help your case?



The defense made the case for Zimmerman.  I have no case to make other than to point out the ludicrous nature of the crap you attempted to spew.

Massive fail there pal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



I have made many arguments in this thread and more than 600 posts in it. So I am required to make them all in one paragraph. LOL


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No one said that.  Nice deflection...

However, the "arguments" you made here had no basis in reality, no evidence in support, and contained no logic or reason.

Feel free to try again but be forewarned, if you continue to spout unsubstantiated bullshit, you will be called out and you will once again fail...miserably.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Zimmerman lovers have done this in most of their arguments so far so those that want Justice for Trayvon can't bring up even the possibility that what George did was false imprisonment? If GZ showed him a gun or told Trayvon he had one at anytime before things escalated, a good case for false imprisonment could be made.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

You guys can continue to retry this case over and over and over hoping for a different outcome until the cows come home.

But you won't change the fact that George Zimmerman received a fair trial in a formal court of law and was found not guilty by a jury of his peers.  A previous investigation by the FBI turned up no evidence of racism or hate crime and they closed their file.

To continue to persecute him is a violation of his civil and unalienable rights.   To persecute him because Trayvon Martin was black is a racist violation of his civil and unalienable rights.  To persecute him out of political motivation should in itself be a felony.

Every freedom loving citizen should be demanding that the Federal government back off and now leave him alone.  Otherwise the government itself is violating his civil and unalienable rights.  And you never know.  Their next target could be you.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

The media has completely ignored the story of the white toddler shot in the face by 2 black thugs, both teenagers. I cannot imagine the anguish of that poor mother.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

The lesson learned in this case is Never walk behind or near a black person because if they think you are following them that gives them the right to beat the crap out of you and if you defend yourself that will be classified as a racist attack.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yet you want to remove one of the most basic freedoms?  That being the right to defend oneself.  That just does not make a damned bit of sense.

Immie


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

All of the bickering here means nothing, guys and guyettes.

This is done.  GZ will bear the consequences of his choice for the rest of his life, however long or short it may be.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Since it has been shown numerous times Zimmerman lied, I would prefer to believe Trayvon was defending himself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Since a lawful jury of Zimmerman's peers saw it otherwise, what you prefer to believe no longer matters.  And if you and/or others continue to condone persecution of George Zimmerman just because you don't agree with a jury verdict, then you and none of the rest of us can ever count on receiving justice of any kind ever again.  It will be open season for the media and the government and poltiically motivated activists  to make our lives a living hell regardless of our innocence or guilt.

All freedom loving people should be demanding that everybody back off and leave Zimmerman to live his life as best as he can.  If he is not allowed that, there is no individual liberty left and no justice to be had.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

Liberty and justice will see that GZ receives the consequences of his choice.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If it involves my freedom to move freely about, I will continue to debate this as long there's traffic about it on the forum.

To suggest otherwise would be communistic.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Except, what you prefer doesn't matter.  GZ received a fair trial and was found not guilty.  The evidence *DID NOT SUPPORT* your accusations.  I have not read all of your posts in this thread but that crap about false imprisonment doesn't hold water.  No one claimed GZ brandished his weapon before the assault took place even the girl on the phone did not bring that up and I would think Trayvon would have said to her, "he has a gun", if he knew about it.  He didn't and you are just making crap up to justify your own biased beliefs.

As I said earlier, I think GZ was most likely guilty of at least negligent homicide, but there is most definitely reasonable doubt in this case and because there is reasonable doubt GZ should remain a free man "innocent" of all charges.  Just because I "think" he was guilty is not enough to convict him.  Every one of the members of that jury may have believed he was at least partially responsible for the tragic death of Trayvon Martin, but if there was a reasonable doubt in their minds, they were bound by their oath to acquit him.

Immie


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Dishonest people have been outed for wrongdoing throughout America's history.  If people believe that the jury was biased or unbalanced they have every right to continue to make an issue of it.  If blacks hadn't kept protesting against the injustices they were subjected to we would have never had emancipation nor Civil Rights Laws.



> And if you and/or others continue to condone persecution of George Zimmerman just because you don't agree with a jury verdict, then you and none of the rest of us can ever count on receiving justice of any kind ever again.


That's not true.  Our country has been handling division and opposition to laws from its inception and for the most part our justice system is fair.  That there are pockets of racist people throughout the country who judge people by the color of their skin as opposed to evidence presented is not something new, and cases like these just brings them to light.



> It will be open season for the media and the government and poltiically motivated activists  to make our lives a living hell regardless of our innocence or guilt.


That seems a bit melodramatic.



> All freedom loving people should be demanding that everybody back off and leave Zimmerman to live his life as best as he can.  If he is not allowed that, there is no individual liberty left and no justice to be had.


I love freedom too, but just like TM was supposed to be free to walk the streets of his neighborhood but wasn't allowed to,  something is wrong with our present system (at least in Florida, for now) GZ must now face the music of his actions.  That's just the way America functions, whether we like it or not.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> So because traydick was black that gives him the right to beat on someone? What a bunch of idiocy.



"traydick", you're not only a racist - which is explained by ignorance - you're also an asshole, aka, a callous conservative.l


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj7qEcD8R-8]George Zimmerman 911 Call To Stanford Police Department - YouTube[/ame]

Zimmerman admitted Trayvon ran towards the back gate, after 911 told him not to follow. Therefore, there is absolutely no way they could have met in the tragedy if he had gone back to his truck, unless GZ lied about further tracking down Trayvon. Zimmerman should not be following people period, unless they committed a serious or violent crime.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Regarding the last paragraph of your reply: if it were proven that Trayvon was attacked and had done nothing at all to confront GZ, I would be right there with you all in saying at the very least lock up GZ and throw away the key.  Unfortunately, I do not think it happened that way.  I think TM did what just about every young human male would do.  He got pissed off at the audacity of someone obviously following him like he was some kind of criminal and went back to kick some ass.   In this case he bit of more than he could chew, but had GZ not been carrying a weapon or had he been a woman who was suspicious of an unknown teenager in the neighborhood and been keeping an eye on the kid, s/he could very well be dead today.

I do not know what transpired that night, but I believe there is reasonable doubt as to who assaulted whom.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So we'll see how you feel when you are in a situation that could go either way--innocent or guilty.  Let's say you drink a bit and drive and kill somebody.  You are certain the accident was not your fault, but you are charged with vehicular manslaughter.  But when the jury judges you not guilty, you will be okay with the rest of us, who oppose drunk driving, continuing to harrass you, issue death threats against you and your family?  You are okay with being trashed in the media, and you condone the government going after you on civil rights violations or accusing you of a hate crime because the victim was a minority?

That's the way America functions?

God help us.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How many times do you need to be told that it was not illegal for GZ to follow TM?  Following TM WAS STUPID, but GZ was not on trial for being stupid.

Immie


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2013)

I trust in the American peoples' sense of liberty and justice will see that GZ receives the consequences of his choice.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I didn't say in itself it was illegal, but put it all together. You just need to show enough negligence was committed to prove manslaughter.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I trust in the American peoples' sense of liberty and justice will see that GZ receives the consequences of his choice.





I trust that the American people's sense of justice (I have no idea what Fakey means by "sense of liberty") and their respect the rule of law leads them to properly leave poor GZ  alone.

He already received more than his fair share of "consequence" for his rational, moral and legal choice.  He got unfairly prosecuted and justly acquitted.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How is following somebody on a public sidewalk in a neighborhood in which you live in any way negligent?   And was it even stupid when you are trying to be a conscientious citizen in a neighborhood plagued with residential burglaries, and the dispatcher at the police department has just told you to "Let us know if he does something. . ."?  And when there is zero evidence that Zimmerman continued to follow Martin once the dispatcher inquired about that and told him they didn't need him to do that and he resonded, "Okay."  And when there is a full four minutes that Martin had to go home before the altercation took place?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

So the official verdict thread is still about who was following who?

Isn't that horse dead yet?

&#12298;snore&#12299;


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

According to testimony, li'l Trayvon had already made up his mind about Zimmerman before Zimmerman ever said a word to him.  When I go out for my daily walk, there are adults and adolescents out walking too.  I see them every day, and we nod, smile, or say 'hello.'  I don't know them all, a lot of people come and go in this neighborhood because there are a lot of 'summer people', 'snowbirds' and people visiting family here.  That is how we interact.  We don't stop and talk.  If I saw any of them trying to see in homes, I would question them, but I wouldn't say, 'what are you doing here'  I would say, 'can I help you find something.'  I would not expect a clop in the chops. But I would not walk past a person who was craning to see in the homes. And I doubt I would call the cops as I don't take my cell phone when I go for a walk.  There is no law against speaking to someone, even if you say something they don't particularly like.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 20, 2013)

Do people really believe that this verdict is going to be overturned? Do any of you believe, that by arguing your idea of what happened against the facts presented during the trial, the verdict is going to magically change? Get out of fantasy land and into reality; Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law. Some may not like it, but that's the way it is. Those that started the witch hunt, reminiscent of the Salem Witch Trials if you ask me, will eventually be answering to a court of law themselves for their hand in this fiasco. 

If some of you need something to raise a little cain about, how about bringing awareness to all the crime in Chicago, where kids are killing each other every day. Where is Sharpton, Obama, Jackson, Lee,  the media, etc for these people?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



what they really are saying it was neglectful of George to get out of  his truck 

and follow a violent and dangerous thug into a darken area 

so he could jumped and beat to death mma style by a gangster wannabe


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> >



For posterity.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman admitted Trayvon ran towards the back gate, after 911 told him not to follow. Therefore, there is absolutely no way they could have met in the tragedy if he had gone back to his truck, unless GZ lied about further tracking down Trayvon. Zimmerman should not be following people period, unless they committed a serious or violent crime.



Rachel DD Jeantel said Trayvon turned around, went back & ran from the back of the houses a couple of times under oath. On the 911 call GZ said TM ran down the walkway behind the houses where he was found dead, then came back out & circled his vehicle sticking hand in wasteband as GZ was talking to dispatch. Then TM ran back down the walkway behind the houses to bait GZ in & hid out to ambush him. Rachel said she thought TM had made it home because 2 minutes before TM attacked, because he was all quiet & she could hear someone talking in the background that could help him. The only person standing outside talking in the rain that she could have heard was GZ talking to dispatch on his phone. TM was laying in wait close to GZ to ambush him when he hung up with police. Rachel Jeantel said that TM threw the first punch. That is proof enough to cause reasonable doubt in any B.S. you post on here.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, you need to prove that GZ committed murder which was what they attempted to charge him with, then when they realized how poorly they had done in that regard, they tried to eek out a victory by throwing in a lessor charge.  When everything is said and done, the prosecution failed miserably.  

They had to prove that Trayvon was not a typical young adult male who thought he was immortal and that he did not double back to confront Zimmerman.  If Trayvon doubled back and confronted Zimmerman, then it becomes self defense in Zimmerman's case and he has every right to defend himself.  I believe this is what happened.  Because the confrontation obviously took place.  There is no evidence that Zimmerman raced around Trayvon and prevented him from going home.  Trayvon must have stopped to at least scare Zimmerman away.  My guess is he got physical and that was when all hell broke loose.  

Even if that is not what happened, a reasonable person, without evidence proving otherwise, could believe that is what happened and that is why George Zimmerman is a free man today and why he should be.  He is not required to prove his innocence.  The prosecution is required to prove his guilt. 

You have stated you will fight for our freedoms.  This IS one of those freedoms you should be fighting for because if we want to remain free we MUST oppose the tyranny of those who hold so much power over us.  That is why I, as a conservative, opposed The Patriot Act.  I could see the potential of abuse that we saw with the NSA Wiretapping under Bush and the additional abuses under Obama and I believe things are only going to get worse.

Trayvon Martin's death was a tragedy.  I THINK George Zimmerman was at least partially at fault for this needless death, but our legal system says we need more than just a gut feeling to convict a man.  If we didn't Ted Kennedy would never have been a Senator because too many people had the "gut feeling" that he killed Mary Jo Kopechne.

Immie


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman admitted Trayvon ran towards the back gate, after 911 told him not to follow. Therefore, there is absolutely no way they could have met in the tragedy if he had gone back to his truck, unless GZ lied about further tracking down Trayvon. Zimmerman should not be following people period, unless they committed a serious or violent crime.
> ...



the evidence debris field at the scene clearly shows it starting at the T where George

 said it started 

and ends at the place the body was found


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Do people really believe that this verdict is going to be overturned? Do any of you believe, that by arguing your idea of what happened against the facts presented during the trial, the verdict is going to magically change? Get out of fantasy land and into reality; Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law. Some may not like it, but that's the way it is. Those that started the witch hunt, reminiscent of the Salem Witch Trials if you ask me, will eventually be answering to a court of law themselves for their hand in this fiasco.
> 
> If some of you need something to raise a little cain about, how about bringing awareness to all the crime in Chicago, where kids are killing each other every day. Where is Sharpton, Obama, Jackson, Lee,  the media, etc for these people?



The verdict is done. No evidence. Jury of peers.  Fair trial.  The way it is supposed to be.  The only people still doing "who followed who" didn't watch the trial or see the evidence or they have an agenda and are on board the witch hunt agenda bandwagon.

It's over except those who want to hang their hat on this for their own purpose.

Get over it or what is your real purpose with this?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Stop confusing them with the facts.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really believe that this verdict is going to be overturned? Do any of you believe, that by arguing your idea of what happened against the facts presented during the trial, the verdict is going to magically change? Get out of fantasy land and into reality; Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law. Some may not like it, but that's the way it is. Those that started the witch hunt, reminiscent of the Salem Witch Trials if you ask me, will eventually be answering to a court of law themselves for their hand in this fiasco.
> ...



tes did you hear the questioning to tracy about trayvon assaulting a teacher 

crowd sourcing says it is so


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really believe that this verdict is going to be overturned? Do any of you believe, that by arguing your idea of what happened against the facts presented during the trial, the verdict is going to magically change? Get out of fantasy land and into reality; Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law. Some may not like it, but that's the way it is. Those that started the witch hunt, reminiscent of the Salem Witch Trials if you ask me, will eventually be answering to a court of law themselves for their hand in this fiasco.
> ...



I would like to agree with you but it is not over until the DOJ drops the attempt to skirt our protections against double jeopardy.  Until that time this case goes on and Zimmerman's freedom is at risk.  As I said before, he might be better off in Moscow.  If these people want him, they will get him if he remains in the states.

Immie


----------



## Ravi (Jul 20, 2013)

Martin got no second chance and Zimmerman got a second chance. It really is that simple.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

He forgot to add the FBI.  Or maybe he didn't mention them because they did their job and investigation correctly and the DOJs tip line is what it is... a witch hunt crackpot call in line to waste thousands of man hours and money because they don't have any evidence of a civil rights violation either and this is just all bs.

[SNIP]"Sanford police did not do their job... This is a miscarriage of justice and we have to make a statement," Ings said to the crowd.      

Wftv.com/news/news/local/trayvon-martin-vigils-held-orlando-daytona-beach/nYxq5/


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman admitted Trayvon ran towards the back gate, after 911 told him not to follow. Therefore, there is absolutely no way they could have met in the tragedy if he had gone back to his truck, unless GZ lied about further tracking down Trayvon. Zimmerman should not be following people period, unless they committed a serious or violent crime.
> ...



That was how Jeantel felt in an interview after the trial. She didn't testify that Trayvon threw the first punch. 

You also make a lot of conjecture here. My conjecture is that Zimmerman pulled his gun, Trayvon ran and when he saw he couldn't get away, he got drawn into a fight.


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Freemasons...that's all I'm saying...I've already said too much


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



just conjecture doesn't fit the evidence


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

"After verdict" isn't about who followed who.  We are well beyond that by the definition of "verdict".  The time for evidence and polls is over.  The system did it's job. It's over.  Who care what people think in a poll of ng/g post trial. The verdict that counts is done.

The only thing about post trial that matters is how far Holder, Obama and Al want to keep pushing taking some of our freedoms away, inciting the race divide and making a mockery of our justice system.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2013)

This is easy.
Big coward wife beater with a gun killed much smaller kid who wasn't armed with anything.
Further to that, he started the fight after mistaking the kid for a criminal because of the kid's skin colour.

There is no 'stand your ground' if you go to him.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 20, 2013)

Indofred said:


> This is easy.
> Big coward wife beater with a gun killed much smaller kid who wasn't armed with anything.
> Further to that, he started the fight after mistaking the kid for a criminal because of the kid's skin colour.
> 
> There is no 'stand your ground' if you go to him.



don't need you idiot even know what the f****** evidence was?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 20, 2013)

Indofred said:


> This is easy.
> Big coward wife beater with a gun killed much smaller kid who wasn't armed with anything.
> Further to that, he started the fight after mistaking the kid for a criminal because of the kid's skin colour.
> 
> There is no 'stand your ground' if you go to him.



Hold a rally or something


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I never agreed with charging him with murder. I always felt they should have charged him with manslaughter or felony assault. 

The tyranny here is to assert that it's ok to follow someone WITH A gun. Don't follow people and mind your own business and freedom will thrive.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2013)

Society is safer when Trayvon Martin types don't know who's armed.

-Geaux


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Someone just doesn't end up dead for no apparent reason.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really believe that this verdict is going to be overturned? Do any of you believe, that by arguing your idea of what happened against the facts presented during the trial, the verdict is going to magically change? Get out of fantasy land and into reality; Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law. Some may not like it, but that's the way it is. Those that started the witch hunt, reminiscent of the Salem Witch Trials if you ask me, will eventually be answering to a court of law themselves for their hand in this fiasco.
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*I always felt they should have charged him with manslaughter*

he was found not guilty of manslaughter as well


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Not only was this guy not arrested, he got back in line and bought his shoes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNfGjK2FgkM]Customer shoots, kills robber outside Atlanta shop while waiting to buy LeBron James sneakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel DD Jeantel said Trayvon turned around, went back & ran from the back of the houses a couple of times under oath. On the 911 call GZ said TM ran down the walkway behind the houses there he was found dead, then came back out & circled his vehicle sticking hand in wasteband as GZ was talking to dispatch. Then TM ran back down the walkway behind the houses to bait GZ in & hid out to ambush him. Rachel said she thought TM had made it home because 2 minutes before TM attacked, because he was all quiet & she could hear someone talking in the background that could help him. The only person standing outside talking in the rain that she could have heard was GZ talking to dispatch on his phone. TM was laying in wait close to GZ to ambush him when he hung up with police. Rachel Jeantel said that TM threw the first punch. That is proof enough to cause reasonable doubt in any B.S. you post on here.
> ...



T means truck?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



That's great! They were being robbed at gunpoint.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Again, if all he did was follow, he did nothing wrong.

We are free to follow anyone we want as long as they remain on public property and there is not a damned thing they can do about it legally.  Kind of sucks when you have reporters chasing you with there incessant questions about how you feel after a tragedy, or for celebrities chased by popparazzi, but that is the way it is.

You make it sound as if it was a crime for Zimmerman to follow Martin.

Immie


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If you get a lot of armed citizens following people around and enough problems arise from it, you are going to lose the right to carry a concealed weapon. How would you like to lose that right?


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He was running away when he got shot and killed. Funny how this is great, but a kid getting shot while assaulting someone is not ok.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

It behooves ardent supporters of gun rights like myself to speak out against Zimmerman simply because he screwed up defending yourself with a gun, when that should rarely be questioned. Now there will be endless questions every time. You don't even have to believe Zimmerman was guilty to speak out against the apparent things GZ did wrong.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Running away so he can take cover and shoot as many people as possible?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Only if DC liberals get their way and that doesn't require anyone ever actually brandishing a weapon in the future.  If they could disarm us now they would and that goes for both parties.

Immie


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I wasn't talking about any attempts to disarm us. My question couldn't have been clearer. Do you want to lose the right to carry a concealed weapon because of irresponsible actions taken by those that have that right? The Zimmerman case will always be a thorn in your side there.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Actually, this case strengthens CCW merits

Society is safer when criminals don't know who's armed

-Geaux


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



A furor like this strengthens it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If someone followed me like zimmerman he would be pushing daisies now.  That shit works two ways, you know.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

One bad apple (Zimmerman CHL holder) spoils the whole bunch.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You mean you would murder someone who is walking behind you?

Man, that's heavy

-Geaux


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That won't happen because of this case.  It may happen because the powers that be want to shred what they see as a limit to their power, the US Constitution, but it will have nothing to do with the tragic death of Trayvon Martin.

Immie


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Argument was Trayvon was pulling away therefore GZ didn't need to shoot. Maybe Trayvon was pulling away to drop the atomic elbow on GZ?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 20, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Dam right and I would claim i was afraid and standing my ground.

A note on juror 37 and her interview.

She called Him "George" during the whole interview like he was an intimate friend. Talk about bias.  Stupid bitch.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So, what you are saying is that even devout Zimmerman haters such as yourself have to admit that it is perfectly reasonable to think that Trayvon Martin turned and attacked George Zimmerman.

Thank you, I rest my case.

Immie


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And you would go to the big house. Even the inept Fla DA would seal your fate

unless, you can get whitey to act like a black thug and punch you, then you get the green light. No worries

-Geaux


----------



## Snookie (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



The puny Georgie claims to have got his ass kicked but was able to hold Martin's both arms to keep from getting his gun and shooting martin with his third arm.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 20, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I'm pasty white, blonde hair, and blue eyes.

Quite handsome really.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He shot the guy 3 times in the back as he was running away. They were in no danger when he was running away. Maybe the guy was trying to pay for an operation on a poor child & these rich peeps was wasteing money on overpriced shoes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 20, 2013)

/out


----------



## pioneerpete (Jul 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



She also called him "Trayvon". Talk about bias, you stupid bitch.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...




the trajectory or path of the bullet thru the hoodie and shirt and gap between that 

and the skin put  that state "could be" to rest


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

If someone attacks me(Doesn't matter what color) I'll punch them in the face. You see I have a right to self defense and I'll do it no matter.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



She hardly said anything about him.  She did not believe his ghetto girlfriend, you ass wipe.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If someone attacks me(Doesn't matter what color) I'll punch them in the face. You see I have a right to self defense and I'll do it no matter.



If it was you and me, I'd win.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 20, 2013)

Matthew said:


> If someone attacks me(Doesn't matter what color) I'll punch them in the face. You see I have a right to self defense and I'll do it no matter.



The trial proved that Trayvon was not defending himself. He was trying to murder that damn snitch GZ.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Cant fix stupid, Pete.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If someone attacks me(Doesn't matter what color) I'll punch them in the face. You see I have a right to self defense and I'll do it no matter.
> ...



Good Lord, another internet message board Godzilla.

lol, get real, bubba.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



It strengthens their hand immensely.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...





Too bad they didn't shoot James Holmes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

pioneerpete said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...



Not sure if serious.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 20, 2013)

I think maybe Trayvon Martin was urinating behind a bush when George Zimmerman snuck up behind him and started beating himself up so he would have an excuse to shoot Martin because he wanted his hoodie and skittles. It is also possible that the Arizona Tea corporation killed Martin for free publicity. Also, I think there was another stalker in a grassy knoll who killed Martin because he was jealous of Martin's Michael Jordan shoes. Wait! maybe he wasn't wearing Michael Jordan shoes. This would be why Michael Jordan killed Martin and framed it on Zimmerman! This murder would also deflect from the fact that the U.S.A. never really went to the moon! The moon landing was staged by Trayvon Martin's dad which is why his son was murdered by Dick Cheney! Seriously people, I haven't heard so many conspiracy theories since I went to a Grateful Dead concert.
 Last I checked, Zimmerman's approval rating was higher than Al Sharpton's and most people have moved on including many African Americans who actually agree with the verdict. Anybody milking this tragedy is just bitter about the results of gun control legislation. Throw in a little race baiting just for fun and you got yourself an entire day of MSNBC prime time programing. This isn't news, this is conspiratorial laziness graphed with an agenda and topped with a dollop of race bait and sprinkles. Seriously, this is just sad and so extraordinarily pointless.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If someone attacks me(Doesn't matter what color) I'll punch them in the face. You see I have a right to self defense and I'll do it no matter.
> ...



Snitch and 'cracker' er, I mean wetback

-Geaux


----------



## paulitician (Jul 20, 2013)

Autumn's brutal murderers


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Autumn's brutal murderers



Quick, someone get me a rope





-Geaux


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Following Martin at night, confronting him, giving him the 3rd degree, all the while showing a gun is false imprisonment in my book. Just because he had a CHL doesn't mean he was concealing it. I also think that Zimmerman brought the gun out as soon as he didn't like Trayvon's answers.



But that's not the way it went down, was it?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 20, 2013)

Girl, 16, Lured to Roof, Raped, Thrown Off Building

Police have arrested one man and are searching for a second suspect after they allegedly lured a 16-year-old girl to a Brooklyn roof, where they raped her before throwing her off,  leaving her with serious injuries to her leg, arm and back, authorities said.

Authorities say the two men, ages 24 and 26, lured the teenage girl to the roof of a three-story building on Miller Avenue in East New York early Sunday.

They allegedly raped her and flung her off the roof after at least one of them tried to strangle her, police said. She was taken to Brookdale Hospital.   Neighbors were shaken Friday to learn of the attack.   "I felt bad because I got a daughter and I wouldn't want that to happen to my child. And I'm a girl and I wouldn't want that to happen to me," said one woman. "I go out and I come in late at night, and you don't know what might happen."

Police arrested 24-year-old Anwar Desouza, who lives at the building where the girl was attacked, and charged him with attempted murder, rape, criminal sexual act and strangulation.

Information on an attorney for him wasn't immediately available.  

Authorities are looking for his alleged accomplice, who has been identified as 26-year-old Antonio Owensford. Police released a photo of Owensford (above).

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...Suspect-Crime-Attempted-Murder-216135941.html


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Following Martin at night, confronting him, giving him the 3rd degree, all the while showing a gun is false imprisonment in my book. Just because he had a CHL doesn't mean he was concealing it. I also think that Zimmerman brought the gun out as soon as he didn't like Trayvon's answers.
> ...



You said Martin was a thug. So explain to me how a "thug" wouldn't have known Zimmerman was armed before the fight started.



Ernie S. said:


> Zimmerman took the life of a young man who was about to take his. The court decided that Martin was not an innocent kid, but a thug that assaulted George Zimmerman.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Girl, 16, Lured to Roof, Raped, Thrown Off Building
> 
> Police have arrested one man and are searching for a second suspect after they allegedly lured a 16-year-old girl to a Brooklyn roof, where they raped her before throwing her off,  leaving her with serious injuries to her leg, arm and back, authorities said.
> 
> ...



This shit happens all the time. Wrong race doing it...SO it doesn't matter.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn's brutal murderers
> ...



Blacks kill every day of the week...You won't hear it as whites don't throw a freak fest over twice as many of our people dying.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Thugs are often very stupid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Yet he was smart enough to know how to "beat the crap" out of Trayvon without barely leaving a mark.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You must be really stupid...Did you see Zimmermans broken nose or scars? There's no question that traydick was on top of Zimmerman beating him.

Why are you so dishonest? WTF is wrong with you.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

Let's play "how many contradictions Zimmerman lovers can make"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 20, 2013)

Zimmerman was one of the people that cared to fix that violent area. This is what he got for it.


What a ass backwards people you're.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Because it wasn't.  Not in the legal sense, not in the realm of all that is logical.



> If GZ showed him a gun .



If...if...if!  There is zero evidence of this and it directly contradicts all sworn testimony.

Are you that desperate to believe that the Black guy didn't attack the lighter skin guy, even when all evidence, logic and reason suggests that is exactly what happened?



> or told Trayvon he had one at anytime before things escalated,



Good grief...



> a good case for false imprisonment could be made



How about this "if"...

If Trayvon had chosen to simply tell Zimmerman to fuck off and walked the 20 seconds it would have taken to get home instead of waiting around for 4 minutes before confronting, attacking, injuring and threatening to kill said 'cracka', little Tray would still be around today, wouldn't he?

But no, that "if" doesn't fit your agenda, all evidence and decisions of the jury be damned...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 20, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> If Trayvon had chosen to simply tell Zimmerman to fuck off and walked the 20 seconds it would have taken to get home instead of waiting around for 4 minutes before confronting, attacking, injuring and threatening to kill said 'cracka', little Tray would still be around today, wouldn't he?
> 
> But no, that "if" doesn't fit your agenda, all evidence and decisions of the jury be damned...



So you can say what you feel happened, and there's a lot of that just in this quote, but I can't.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon had chosen to simply tell Zimmerman to fuck off and walked the 20 seconds it would have taken to get home instead of waiting around for 4 minutes before confronting, attacking, injuring and threatening to kill said 'cracka', little Tray would still be around today, wouldn't he?
> ...



No, I stated that which is supported by the evidence and sworn testimony, and logic to boot.  Your "ifs" are routed in no fact, evidence or logic.  They appear to be based on the starting point that if a light skin person kills a Black man, he must be a racist.  

"Feel" has nothing to do with it, though I understand that's your guiding motivation.  To hell with the facts, it's about what _feels _right.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 20, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> We should change the trial laws, let the president decide who is innocent or guilty on his whims.



Worked beautifully from the viewpoint of Kings and tyrants throughout the ages.  



> He is the wisest and greatest president ever.



Yea, that's the problem with all central planners.  The next guy to come along might not be so...benevolent.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



So if someone was following you at a distance talking to the Police on the phone...you think you have the right under "Stand Your Ground" to shoot them?  You're not the brightest bulb on the tree, are you?  Do that and I GUARANTEE you that you will be charged with murder and you will go to prison for a long time.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Let's play "how many contradictions Zimmerman lovers can make"



Lets play 'How many echoes can you count when racist bigots talk about Zimmerman from out of their ass holes'.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 20, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > If Trayvon had chosen to simply tell Zimmerman to fuck off and walked the 20 seconds it would have taken to get home instead of waiting around for 4 minutes before confronting, attacking, injuring and threatening to kill said 'cracka', little Tray would still be around today, wouldn't he?
> ...



He's saying you just cant lie your ass off like you been doing, that's all.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> > Zimmerman files a lawsuit with the Court claiming he has suffered damages of "emotional distress" from an edited 911 tape that he claims made him him look racist -- but at the same time -- Zimmerman gives the Court his own edited version of same 911 tape by cutting out his own comment: "F'cking Coons"
> >
> > Daily Kos: #Zimmerman Edits out "F'cking Coon" from 911 Tape He Filed with Court in lawsuit against NBC
> > ... wow! ... Just wow!
> ...





Truthseeker420 said:


> Cold doesn't have a s on the end of it. And if he said fucking cold why did he leave it out of the transcript? And who says "fucking cold" you might say "it's fucking cold out here".



Exactly, he said coons, but (almost) nobody now wants to state that publicly since Zimmerman lovers can't possibly accept anything plausible other than he was a hero. And it couldn't have been "fucking punks" either, since punks doesn't have the obvious "coo" sound heard in the tape. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo]DIAGNOSTIC: George Zimmerman Clearly says "Fucking Coons" Before Killing Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

> *The Evil New 'Stand Your Ground' Law That Made the Killing of Trayvon Martin Permissible*
> 
> Nobody ever seriously suggested, in the trial or in the media, that Trayvon Martin had a right to stand *his* ground.
> 
> ...



More: The Evil New 'Stand Your Ground' Law That Made the Killing of Trayvon Martin Permissible | Alternet


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

So Zimmerman murders a black kid and Republicans send him nearly a half million for his defense.

Two blacks murder a white girl and no one defends them.  No one sends them money.

And these tarded white wingers are outraged because it's "EXACTLY THE SAME".  Only it isn't.

What the fuck is wrong with these guys?  Is it the inbreeding?  Drugs?  Too many "fracking fumes"?  It has to be something.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

> As John Roman wrote on the Urban Institutes MetroTrends blog earlier this week Drawing from Supplemental Homicide Reports (SHR) submitted by local law enforcement to the FBI between 2005 and 2010, we see that in cases with a white shooter and a white victim, the shooting is ruled to be justified less than 2 percent of the time. If the shooter is black and the victim is white, the rate of justifiable homicide rulings drops to almost 1 percent. However, if the shooter is white and the victim is black, it is ruled justified in 9.5 percent of cases in non-Stand Your Ground (SYG) states. In SYG states, the rate is even higheralmost 17 percent.



More: 'Mandela: Long Walk To Freedom' And America's Fear Of Black Men


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

The Professor said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > This is what George Zimmerman looked like at the scene where his face was "bashed".
> ...



Did George Zimmerman have a reasonable fear of serious bodily injury or death if he did not use deadly force against Trayvon Martin?

That was not that question.  They couldn't prove Zimmerman was lying.  It's stupid to think someone who was armed would chase after someone who wasn't and then claim "fear".  There was doubt.  Supposedly.  But we know from the juror that the one holdout was badgered by the other jurors.  One even said her mind was made up before the trial.  

George Zimmerman may think he got away with murder, but no one wants a child killer living next door.  Not even ignorant right wingers.  His life will be hell.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 21, 2013)

All the trayvon mob has is lies and bull shit. The thug didn't have a right to attack and slam Zimmermans head against the ground.


The evidence screams this.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



--LOL

good catch


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

Zimmerman's actions will change history.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Again retard Trayvon never needed to lay a hand on him for Zimmerman to defend himself....


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

> *Goodbye to my American Dream*
> 
> I'm sick of loving a country that can't love me black.
> 
> ...



More: Goodbye to my American Dream | Alternet


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 21, 2013)

If his head wasn't being slammed against the ground how do you explain the scars/broken nose???


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



*Did George Zimmerman have a reasonable fear of serious bodily injury or death if he did not use deadly force against Trayvon Martin?

That was not that question. *

that is the exact question

-In deciding whether George Zimmerman was justified in the use of deadly force, you 
must judge him by the circumstances by which he was surrounded at the time the force was 
used. The danger facing George Zimmerman need not have been actual; however, to justify 
the use of deadly force, the appearance of danger must have been so real that a reasonably 
cautious and prudent person under the same circumstances would have believed that the 
danger could be avoided only through the use of that force.-

http://www.flcourts18.org/PDF/Press_Releases/Zimmerman_Final_Jury_Instructions.pdf


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> "..._I have found freedom by leaving the land of the free_..."



Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out...


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

Justin Timberlake & Jay Z -- This One's for Trayvon Martin | TMZ.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > "..._I have found freedom by leaving the land of the free_..."
> ...



I have no intention of leaving my native homeland - even though most natives were killed and their lands stolen.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Bestselling author Brad Thor is offering to buy George Zimmerman a new gun and all the ammunition he wants after the Justice Department put a hold on releasing the evidence from Zimmerman&#8217;s murder trial, thus delaying the return of his handgun.

Author Brad Thor is offering to buy George Zimmerman a new gun.

Thor made the offer in a series of tweets Friday, then doubled down in a contentious TV interview in Chicago.

&#8220;Read this carefully, as I don&#8217;t want 2 be misunderstood: SCREW the #DOJ. If they won&#8217;t give #Zimmerman his gun back, I&#8217;ll buy him a new one,&#8221; he tweeted shortly after midnight Friday.

He followed up with a tweet to Zimmerman&#8217;s brother Robert Zimmerman Jr.: &#8220;Whatever gun he wants + however much ammo, consider it done. I&#8217;m buying. Done deal.&#8221;

Brad Thor?s Testy TV Exchange After He Offers to Buy George Zimmerman a New Gun | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Bestselling author Brad Thor is offering to buy George Zimmerman a new gun and all the ammunition he wants after the Justice Department put a hold on releasing the evidence from Zimmermans murder trial, thus delaying the return of his handgun.
> 
> Author Brad Thor is offering to buy George Zimmerman a new gun.
> 
> ...



Gee, that's real constructive.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Bestselling author Brad Thor is offering to buy George Zimmerman a new gun and all the ammunition he wants after the Justice Department put a hold on releasing the evidence from Zimmermans murder trial, thus delaying the return of his handgun.
> ...



he went on to say he would buy him 

an ar-15 if he wanted one as well


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Gee, that's REALLY constructive.  More guns is always a good solution...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



true 

more guns less crime


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Absolutely!  Just ignore the statistics.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 21, 2013)

Far From The Mountaintop: Black America Still Reaching For MLK's Dream


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



that is what the stats say 

more guns= less crime


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Most people agree that Zimmerman can't be charged with murder or manslaughter again. But he was never charged with stalking! That can be unlinked from a murder acquittal.

The state is going to charge him with stalking now!

Or the Feds are going to charge him with civil rights violations and use stalking as a basis for the charge and why it's not double jeopardy.

I'm not as sure about assault with a deadly weapon, if that could be similarly unlinked.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Most people agree that Zimmerman can't be charged with murder or manslaughter again. But he was never charged with stalking! That can be unlinked from a murder acquittal.
> 
> The state is going to charge him with stalking now!
> 
> ...



The state is done with him. The Feds, I think it may, but it is also doubtful.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Most people agree that Zimmerman can't be charged with murder or manslaughter again. But he was never charged with stalking! That can be unlinked from a murder acquittal.
> ...



It may have been the back-up plan since prosecution started. I don't agree with the method, but since I believe Zimmerman should be punished for something, I'm all for it.


----------



## Politico (Jul 21, 2013)

Most Leftytoons are.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> pioneerpete said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


She also called Travon "boy"


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's an oxymoron.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Not a crime but certainly a reason for the person being followed to have a legitimate right to stand his ground. That's what always gets forgotten in this question. SYG applied to Martin, not Zimmerman.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Using that "logic" I should be able to turn and physically assault anyone walking behind me.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Yes. That is why this law is a bad law and need to be tweaked. But as long as it is on the books it applied to Martin and not Zimmerman.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Zimmerman was getting worked from a far superior opponent and without the gun, likely would of been gravely injured..

Thus lethal force justified

-Geaux


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Sorry but no.

The first person to break the law in this case was Martin.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yep- But TM brought fist to a gun fight. 

Not so smart

Society is safer when Trayvon types don't know who's armed

-Geaux


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No. One, we don't know who started the fight. Two, SYG gave Martin a legal reason to start the fight as he feared bodily harm. The law is pretty clear on that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Martin had one wound the gunshot.  Zimmerman had several and did not pull his gun until after he was attacked.

Martin had no way to know if Zimmerman was armed.  If he did know he probably wouldn't have attacked.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...





Yes... That is why Society is safer when criminals don't know who's armed. 

kind of like breaking into unlocked cars vs locked ones. Pick the easier target

-Geaux


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You see a person who you think "followed you" and that's a legal reason to start a fight? Have another hit from your bong, lady.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Far From The Mountaintop: Black America Still Reaching For MLK's Dream


The only way to realize the dream, is to live it and believe what he said in the words that he spoke, but are many blacks truly wanting to live it in the way that he spoke it, or are they (not all of them now) perverting the dream by using it in ways that it was never intended to be used, and therefore they are separating themselves from this dream more and more ? You see here in lies a problem, where as if the blacks won't separate themselves from the* bad * (we all have them in our groups these bad), in which exist also among their own group, then how can they make sound judgments with the good ones in their group if the bad ones are winning the day instead for them?  

So therefore at this point they no longer are protecting the protections that are in place for them in which they have that has gone along with it all, and therefore it's like having a talent placed around the neck by ones own hand and/or race, (if so unified in this way), where as the bad ones are simply trying to sink the good ones to the bottom of the ocean, and they (those who are good) can't get loosed from them while they are sinking all because of these bad ones who are winning the day against them not for them instead.   It can be, and it is a big problem for people within groups, races or even within a single family household.  

 I mean when people do things in the name of a race or even ones own family that is bad, and then not care if their whole race or family takes the heat for it, then that is just very bad.   I mean just look at how many times the blacks have accused the whites as a whole race many times over in the past of doing bad things together as a race, where as it's just so easy to label us as all as involved right ? Think about it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > pioneerpete said:
> ...


In the context of what ?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


None of that matters. Zimmerman was following Martin, Martin feared harm, therefore Martin had a right to use deadly force against Zimmerman. The state of Florida crafted a law meant to protect everyone but it ends up only protecting the winner of the fight. Martin's civil rights were denied him by the state of Florida. THAT is who the fed should sue: the state.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


There's just no end to the twisting and perverting of this situation is there ?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Martin should of done what GZ did. Use the 'following' experience as justification for obtaining a Concealed Carry Permit. 

Then in the future, after 4 minutes of waiting, and then was attacked, he could of legally used his firearm to stop it.

-Geaux


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Funny how this has made them resort to somehow suggesting that Trayvon is justified to start a fight, instead of getting somewhere safe and to call the law instead. Wow !


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



He wasn't old enough to do so.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I realize that you aren't extremely bright, but the law says Martin was justified in standing his ground.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Care to elaborate on your point, because we sure will give you all ears just to see if you can make this stretch work, because that is what you are trying here (A HUGE STRETCH OF YOUR OWN IMAGINATION).


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Good point. 

Then he should of at least brought a knife to the fight instead of attacking with his fist.

You must be attacked first, not only followed, to use fist and or a sidewalk as a weapon.

The 4 minute wait clearly shows TM was not in imminent danger, he re-engaged and became the aggressor

-Geaux


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I can see following somebody for a good reason.  Zimmerman was racial profiling Martin because he was wearing a hoodie and he was black.  Zimmerman offered no good reason other than assuming that Travon was "suspicious"

It's a thin red line between stalking and following.  We need some new laws about stalking and following.

I also think we should disarm neighborhood watch people.  They have no business trying to play a cop role.  Let the police handle it.  They are trained to do so and have the legal authority.

This vigilante syndrome needs to stop.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Isnt it incredible how libs see almost no reason for anyone to fight, but when it comes to criminals, they justify almost any aggression?

To say that you have the right to attack someone you think might be following you is so ludicrous, but the libtards make the claim anyway as this case gives them little ability otherwise to defend the criminal first.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes, SYG could have justified Martin defending himself HAD MARTIN NOT INITIATED THE VIOLENCE, duh.

Why are you libtards so fucking stupid when your ideological blinders take over your brain?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Martin had no quibbles about breaking the law, obviously.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Standing your ground does not include starting violence.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



asked and answered


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


You make a broad assumption with your post.  I'm a liberal and I kick ass and take names of criminals.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



What law did Martin break, pray tell?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wolf pack observation.^


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There is no evidence that GZ was racially profiling Martin, and the doctored audio was what started that lie, but now that we know it was a lie why don't you libs stop using it?

Someone wandering around in the rain peeking into people windows which is what GZ said he saw Martin doing is damned sure goo grounds for suspicion but all you race baiting ideologues can see is 'OOOO, a white man thinking a black man did something! RAYSSISSMMM! RAYSSISSMMM! RAYSSISSMMM! RAYSSISSMMM!



Snookie said:


> It's a thin red line between stalking and following.  We need some new laws about stalking and following.
> 
> I also think we should disarm neighborhood watch people.  They have no business trying to play a cop role.  Let the police handle it.  They are trained to do so and have the legal authority.
> 
> This vigilante syndrome needs to stop.



Defending yourself from a lethal attack is not vigilanteism dumbass.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



WE know he smoked pot, and was very likely a thief, having been caught with break-in tools in a bag at school. He also participated in illegal fight clubs and was trying to buy a gun illegally.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks. 

If it walks like a duck...

-Geaux


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yeah, I bet you have yourself your very own super-hero costume also.

If you are what you say then you should be able to distinguish between self-defense, vigilante attacks, and assault.

Methinks you can claim to be just about anything on the internet but what you say and know as displayed  by your posts rings more true than any claims you make about yourself.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Got a link?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> 
> If it walks like a duck...
> 
> -Geaux



I wouldn't go that far necessarily, but some window jimmying devices were found beneath a window that GZ saw Martin snooping into.

The vast majority of blacks are not criminals.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


"
"Peeking in window" is another lie with no evidence to back it up except George's self serving testimony.  Did the police look for foot prints around the windows and finger prints?

First of all, if it
is raining so  hard and dark  you can hardly see three feet in front of you.  Secondly, mostly everybody keeps their shades drawn at night.  No other witnesses saw Travon doing this.  It's only 7pm, so everybody would be awake.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, libs NEVER do THAT.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> 
> If it walks like a duck...
> 
> -Geaux



If it walks like a duck, profile it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Not as much as you people do.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


He should have took the 4 minutes and called the law from a safe place, and not to re-emerge until the law gets there, but to figure in ones mind that hey (maybe I can take this guy), and hey he shouldn't be following me anyway, because hey I wasn't do anything wrong, and so hey I am going to be a man, and to asked this guy what his problem is, and if he doesn't give me the right answer then I will use what I have learned in fighting techniques to teach this guy a lesson about how not to scare someone or to follow someone in the dark on a stormy night? WRONG! 

Case in point, as I was riding with a friend one night, and we were coming out of my friends dad's Marina in which we had placed my boat at, we encountered a detective who spotted us coming out of the gate after we had put the boat in the back for repairs. This guy was a desensitized officer who had been working the drug division for far to long I'm guessing. Anyway so he circled us with his *un-marked *car, and he even let us pull out onto the highway before he decided to pull us over in a dark area. My car had tented glass in it, and so he could not see who was inside of the car, and so we just sat there while he sat back in his vehicle in some sort of stalemate we had going. Anyway so I opened up the door of my car, and slowly got out, and I noticed that he was just sitting in his car with the door opened, but he had his head hung downward as if he was just sitting there waiting but for what I thought ? So I slowly walked back towards his car, when all of a sudden he emerged from the slumped position with a gun pointed right in my face as if it was a set up the whole time. Quickly I said whoa, whoa, whoa buddie, and threw my hands up as if thinking this cat was going to shoot me, and that he wasn't a cop at all, but a cop impersonator or something. He then came up to me with the gun still in my face saying stuff like " do you know I could put a bullet right between your eyes right now", and I said well you would be killing an unarmed innocent man if you do, then he said in this situation it would wash. WOW!

Then he wanted to know what I was doing behind the boat place, and I said placing my boat back there, and I told him that I had the boat marina's son in the car with me if he wanted to check him out also. He then checked my friend out and cleared us right before another cruiser showed up. I was so mad at the way this cat handled the situation, because if I would have done something wrong when he tried to set me up, then he would have shot me and felt justified in doing so. Lucky for me I thought, is that I kept a cool head in the situation, because this guy was irrational in my opinion in the way that he went about doing his job. Well as you know I had to check him out further after the incident, and come to find out he was a hot head and a desensitized cop who had been fighting criminals in the drug infested communities, and he had come to believe that the lines that separate were not so blurry after all in his mind, but instead they had begun to run together in his mind, so he began using this thinking in everything pertaining to his police work. He finally was fired later on that year, and I thought that was probably a good thing, because he had went to far over the edge it seemed to me. The point is, is that the best thing to do in life always, is to be very smart when in a situation, and don't do anything that could get you killed in a situation if at all possible. This cop should have alerted us of his intentions with the loud speaker in his vehicle, but he did not, and he should have waited for another vehicle to meet up with him, otherwise if he thought we were a dangerous crew, but he did not, and he should have pulled us in a lighted area along with the added back up, but he did not, therefore he put his and our lives in danger by acting in the ways that he did that night. His boss was supposed to send him to give us an apology for it all, and this was after I reported him, but he never showed up to give that apology.  He was either an arrogant piece of dung or a desensitized cop who needed to be re-evaluated badly by his department under some sort of addressing of this desensitizing problem that he may have had, with some sort of departmental training program as was needed I think.

Like I said there are many lessons to be learned from all of this, but if it is looked at as only racist or racism when it wasn't, then we may miss out on the whole problem that is to be learned from all of this in the future.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> ...



Profiling works.

NSA profiles all of us

-Geaux


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



lol

My statement of what GZ said about TM looking into windows shows GZ's MOTIVATION, doofus. It does not indict TM, but it does show GZ was not merely profiling in his own mind.

And who said it was raining that hard? No one, obviously or GZ wouldn't have seem TM, doh!

And lots of people leave their shades up all night.

Thanks though for providing another example of what lunatics libtards are.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/80429364/


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



It worked for George.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



My iq dropped 50 points after visiting that website.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Absolutely no proof Zimmerman was racially profiling Martin, in fact he had been cleared of that assumption already by the FBI soon after the event happened, so why inject that or keep injecting that into the situation? Is it because you figure that if you say it enough then somehow it will stick ?  IF we keep creating new laws, and all because of a few people who mess up in life, well we will no longer be free in America, as the oppression of so many laws will be overwhelming to the masses, therefore changing America for those few only, in which shouldn't happen in respect to the majority for whom don't mess up in their lives here.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So you now have a remainder of ten ?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


No proof of that..


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 21, 2013)

snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jimbowie1958 said:
> ...



--lol


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Wrong:



> However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> 
> (1)&#8195;He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or



One need not be attacked to attack in Florida.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> 
> If it walks like a duck...
> 
> -Geaux



That's stupid thinking, akin to saying that since most rapes are committed by men then all men are fair game as targets.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Will not fly in a court of law. Let's say all circumstances stay the same EXCEPT, TM lived...

TM would of been arrested for aggravated assault

-Geaux


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> ...


If you are so convinced that you are correct, why do you have to lie?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



If you have the barrel of a gun pointed at you by an attacker are actually allowed to shoot first. Thoughtful of them to allow you this freedom.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Why would a law not fly in a court of law?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> ...



We are. Do women avoid other women when faced with one on one encounters say maybe late at night in a parking lot ?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


That's not what the law says, dillo. Don't tell me that you are another one that believes this law only covers people with guns.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



It's because you don't obviously understand the law

-Geaux


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hey Ravi, what happened to your claim that Zimmerman was commanded and ordered by police to stand down, that Zimmerman stalked Martin, that the DNA evidence was conclusive as to guilty of the state's charges and that Zimmerman made racist comments to the 911 dispatcher about Martin?
Turns out NONE of them were true like we told you they were not true.
How many napkins did it take to get the egg off of your face?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 21, 2013)

If TM lived HE WOULD HAVE BEEN ARRESTED FOR AGGRAVATED ASSAULT.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Are you claiming the law says that you can't shoot a person who is fixing to shoot you ?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I didn't make any of those claims. Nice try at deflection.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes you did.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> If TM lived HE WOULD HAVE BEEN ARRESTED FOR AGGRAVATED ASSAULT.



Absolutely, he was black after all and a teen wearing a hoodie. But he should have gotten off under SYG.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nope. Why are you deflecting?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > If TM lived HE WOULD HAVE BEEN ARRESTED FOR AGGRAVATED ASSAULT.
> ...



Explain why he should of got off under SYG, which is not what this case was about. 

But i'm interested anyway

-Geaux


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



oy vay----what are you claiming here? The law says that you don't have to be attacked or be injured to defend yourself correct ?


----------



## earlycuyler (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Normally it does. Going back to Texas, in 1990 my Dad cut a dirt bag to ribbons with a fillet knife. They charged him with aggravated assault.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yeah, I laughed too,...at the thought that Snookies IQ was ever higher than 50.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Ravi is merely demonstrating once again that she is an idiot, don't worry.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ravi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Plus- The neighborhood had multiple burglaries committed by Blacks.
> ...


Have the blacks been duped by those who are among their own race, and that drag their skin color name through the mud without any thought of ?  Is this what is found in those whom want to use the white excuse in order to do bad things with, just so they can somehow justify their actions to the black people/black community that they did it because whitey caused their oppression and hardships dating back years, and so on and so forth it keeps going?  Otherwise the excuse is used to justify why they finally snapped or committed a crime, and so they should get a free pass on their actions when ever caught in their crime or as being corrupt etc. maybe ? 

Has the white excuse played out finally, and so now it's time to separate from those who are bad (no matter if they are black or other), in order for the good blacks to not be duped by these blacks who uses the whitey excuse for everything they do wrong when they decide to do this ? 

And if they (the good blacks) give them a pass, does whitey see this and think that hey wait a minute here, is this black people condoning their bad actions, therefore causing the whites to think that blacks are intrinsically bad in their character as a whole ? 

Maybe the blacks need to abandon the excuses given them by those blacks whom use the whitey oppressed me and abused me and/or my ancestors back in the day, especially when they decide to do something bad by way of such an excuse in which they are ready to give in their defense, and so after they get caught then out it comes this excuse as is given to the good blacks and the good whites to somehow justify their actions based on such an excuse ?  The blacks should quickly show (without a doubt), that they are against any kind of violent behavior or bad activities in which are being engaged in by those who use their name in vain in this way, and this no matter what name crimes are being committed under it should not be allowed this excuse anymore, otherwise when it is done or is being done for such reasoning as when it does happen in this way, we all should recognize the problem in which we are all finding in this way these days among those who are using these excuses in these ways. 

It's time for all to step back and review what is going on or has been going on for quite sometime, in which keeps these fires burning. The whites need to refrain from also being duped by whites whom also try to tie the good blacks as an excuse to hate into the crimes that are being done in the good blacks name by the bad blacks, it isn't right. This is the only way that the good folks of all colors can finally get separation from all these things, and to leave those who are bad finally to ride by themselves in their own little boats all alone, and to be judged on their own crimes committed, without it being an indictment of the entire race on either side of the spectrum.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 21, 2013)

The statistics bear it all out. An average African American is far more likely to be harmed by a fellow African American, than by an Evil White Racist. White on Black crime is almost nonexistent at this point. However, Black on White crime is at an all-time high. There are so many problems with this whole Race-Baiting charade. First off, Zimmerman was not White. He was Hispanic. The MSM simply lied about that to incite racial tensions. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was a despicable Race-Baiting farce. Do they call Barack Obama a 'White-African American?' Of course they don't. 

This tragedy was made so much worse by our corrupt MSM and the usual Race-Huckster suspects. The African American community needs to do some serious soul-searching. Their people do commit a disproportionate amount of violent crime in this country. That's just the reality. The truth is, violent White Racists have become very scarce. In my assessment, there are far more violent Black Racists out there now. But i know some would never accept that assessment. And that's ok. You can't change some people. Anyway, it's time to put this awful tragedy behind us. There are much bigger fish to fry. Our President and his secret court just approved more NSA spying on Verizon customers. It's time to get focused on running the criminals out of our Government. Take care. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2013)

It is foolish to think that the fact that most burglaries, assault, robberies, murders etc. in an area have recently been committed by mostly black people makes all black people capable of that.  Or that those commiting such crimes do so BECAUSE they are black.

It is equally foolish to look equally at white people or black people when witnesses observe an Asian or Hispanic or Middle Eastern type committing the crime.  Or if the criminal is obseved as a white person, it is ridiculous to think that other obvious races would be suspect.  When the history points to a particular type/race/whatever as the perpetrators of most crimes in an area, there is a legitimate reason to do some profiling.

However in George Zimmerman's case, the FBI and the police found zero evidence that he was profiling by race or in any other way than via suspicious looking behavior.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The statistics bear it all out. An average African American is far more likely to be harmed by a fellow African American, than by an Evil White Racist. White on Black crime is almost nonexistent at this point. However, Black on White crime is at an all-time high. There are so many problems with this whole Race-Baiting charade. First off, Zimmerman was not White. He was Hispanic. The MSM simply lied about that to incite racial tensions. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was a despicable Race-Baiting farce. Do they call Barack Obama a 'White-African American?' Of course they don't.
> 
> This tragedy was made so much worse by our corrupt MSM and the usual Race-Huckster suspects. The African American community needs to do some serious soul-searching. Their people do commit a disproportionate amount of violent crime in this country. That's just the reality. The truth is, violent White Racists have become very scarce. In my assessment, there are far more violent Black Racists out there now. But i know some would never accept that assessment. And that's ok. You can't change some people. Anyway, it's time to put this awful tragedy behind us. There are much bigger fish to fry. Our President and his secret court just approved more NSA spying on Verizon customers. It's time to get focused on running the criminals out of our Government. Take care. Have a great Sunday.




I find it pretty bizarre to look at all this and somehow conclude, "The African American community needs to do some serious soul-searching".  What for?

No,* the media* is who needs to do some serious soul-searching.  And by that I mean the community of enablers who allow them to blow up a single altercation among thousands into a fake-news feeding frenzy.

Just the fact that this silly thread was put together with a poll question that allows only two possible answers--- as if everyone must somehow have a "side" to take -- and completely disregards any possibility of "I don't know/care enough about it" speaks volumes about what passes for "news".


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, there ARE much bigger fish to fry and that goes for the black community.

Whatever injustices are out there, this case is not one.  Choose something else.  There is no racial element here.  And there was no injustice.  Against the recommendations of police investigators and the original DA, Zimmerman was arrested and brought to trial as a result of protests and upheaval perpetrated by the race-baiting attorneys and PR people hired by the Martin family.

That trial was held.  It was "bend over backwards" fair towards the prosecution.  The handpicked attorneys for the State simply did not have the evidence for a conviction.  The jury rendered their verdict.  It's over now.  

The credibility of the black community and their leaders is being terribly damaged by not letting this go.  Can't believe the nonsensical insistence in keeping this false claim of racial injustice in the limelight.  Every day all this does is cause more people to look at the facts of the case and find the decision correct based on the evidence.  

Crying wolf is detrimental.  Blacks need to see that's what this is and move on.


----------



## TippPatt (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, there ARE much bigger fish to fry and that goes for the black community.
> 
> Whatever injustices are out there, this case is not one.  Choose something else.  There is no racial element here.  And there was no injustice.  Against the recommendations of police investigators and the original DA, Zimmerman was arrested and brought to trial as a result of protests and upheaval perpetrated by the race-baiting attorneys and PR people hired by the Martin family.
> 
> ...



I agree whole heartedly with your statement. I am totally amazed that racial profiling has come into play on this case. If there was profiling at all, there was criminal profiling based on the life that Zimmerman was living. He had every right to believe that a young black man might be dangerous in that young black men had been robbing his neighborhood.

Why is it so unheard of for the Black Community to accept that, especially in light of the statistics that prove young black men are indeed preying on other young black men, and thereby making everyone skittish about young black men today. 

I wish upon wish that those of us who believed Dr. King, and put race aside forever were allowed to say simply that justice was served, period, based upon the facts of that night, and not be labeled by some outmoded belief that of course we have to have some bias simply because of our skin color.

That runs diametrically opposed to the man who said we all should be judged by the content of our character, doesn't it?


----------



## paulitician (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The statistics bear it all out. An average African American is far more likely to be harmed by a fellow African American, than by an Evil White Racist. White on Black crime is almost nonexistent at this point. However, Black on White crime is at an all-time high. There are so many problems with this whole Race-Baiting charade. First off, Zimmerman was not White. He was Hispanic. The MSM simply lied about that to incite racial tensions. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was a despicable Race-Baiting farce. Do they call Barack Obama a 'White-African American?' Of course they don't.
> ...



If it's gonna be about race, than yes, the African American community does need to do some serious soul-searching. It's time to let go of the Race-Baiter Hucksters who have only exploited them for profit. Like i said, violent White Racists are very scarce in this country. And thank God for that. However, violent Black Racism is on the rise. 

Black on White violent crime is far more frequent than violent White on Black crime. That's just fact. The African American community needs to honestly assess what's going on in their communities. It's just not enough to blame Evil White Racist. But hey, these are just my opinions. I've been known to be a bit politically incorrect.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The statistics bear it all out. An average African American is far more likely to be harmed by a fellow African American, than by an Evil White Racist. White on Black crime is almost nonexistent at this point. However, Black on White crime is at an all-time high. There are so many problems with this whole Race-Baiting charade. First off, Zimmerman was not White. He was Hispanic. The MSM simply lied about that to incite racial tensions. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was a despicable Race-Baiting farce. Do they call Barack Obama a 'White-African American?' Of course they don't.
> ...



If you are sitting on the jury, however, you have only the two choices given in the poll.  You are expected to render a verdict of guilty based on the evidence presented or not guilty based on the same evidence.  The poll questions therefore are fairly presented.

I don't know what happened that terrible night and neither does anybody else here.  I do know that the prosecution failed to show that Zimmerman committed any illegal act or that the death of Trayvon Martin was the result of anything other than self defense.

Therefore, the only just verdict that can be rendered in our system of justice is "Not guilty."

We should be on our knees every day thanking God that people who want to make this about whether it is okay to follow somebody on a public sidewalk or whether a concealed weapon is automatic guilt or whether the more likable looking person should be the innocent one or whether there is no just reason for a white person to shoot a black person---that such people are not in a position to judge your or my or anybody else's guilt or innocence.

I agree however that the Administration and its surrogate media have made a travesty of justice in this particular case.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 21, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Yes, there ARE much bigger fish to fry and that goes for the black community.
> 
> Whatever injustices are out there, this case is not one.  Choose something else.  There is no racial element here.  And there was no injustice.  Against the recommendations of police investigators and the original DA, Zimmerman was arrested and brought to trial as a result of protests and upheaval perpetrated by the race-baiting attorneys and PR people hired by the Martin family.
> 
> ...


Agreed, this has made a very large segment of the black community and leadership seem appallingly vindictive, petty and petulant.


----------



## TippPatt (Jul 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Agreed, this has made a very large segment of the black community and leadership seem appallingly vindictive, petty and petulant.



Amen to that one.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> The statistics bear it all out. An average African American is far more likely to be harmed by a fellow African American, than by an Evil White Racist. White on Black crime is almost nonexistent at this point. However, Black on White crime is at an all-time high. There are so many problems with this whole Race-Baiting charade. First off, Zimmerman was not White. He was Hispanic. The MSM simply lied about that to incite racial tensions. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was a despicable Race-Baiting farce. Do they call Barack Obama a 'White-African American?' Of course they don't.
> 
> This tragedy was made so much worse by our corrupt MSM and the usual Race-Huckster suspects. The African American community needs to do some serious soul-searching. Their people do commit a disproportionate amount of violent crime in this country. That's just the reality. The truth is, violent White Racists have become very scarce. In my assessment, there are far more violent Black Racists out there now. But i know some would never accept that assessment. And that's ok. You can't change some people. Anyway, it's time to put this awful tragedy behind us. There are much bigger fish to fry. Our President and his secret court just approved more NSA spying on Verizon customers. It's time to get focused on running the criminals out of our Government. Take care. Have a great Sunday.



I do not think you have been paying attention.  If you had been, you would know, because the MSM and the black community have been telling everyone, that black people cannot be racists, only white people can be racist.  They have been saying that there is no such thing as a black racist loud and clear for quite some time.  

You are just not paying attention at all.  What is the matter with you?

Immie


----------



## paulitician (Jul 21, 2013)

Always remember, Racism is a learned behavior. It's taught in the home and at an early age. And unfortunately, it is becoming clear that many African Africans are being taught to hate other races. They are clearly being taught to hate White People. Human Beings are born good for the most part. They have to be taught how to hate. And that's just happening far too much in our World. I know many will criticize me for saying it, but Black Racism is on a rapid rise. We can see it all around us. It's very sad.


----------



## TippPatt (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The statistics bear it all out. An average African American is far more likely to be harmed by a fellow African American, than by an Evil White Racist. White on Black crime is almost nonexistent at this point. However, Black on White crime is at an all-time high. There are so many problems with this whole Race-Baiting charade. First off, Zimmerman was not White. He was Hispanic. The MSM simply lied about that to incite racial tensions. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was a despicable Race-Baiting farce. Do they call Barack Obama a 'White-African American?' Of course they don't.
> ...



Is it not possible that both are true?

The MSM does need to do some soul searching when it comes to the milk the moment journalism that is passing for reality these days. It's shameful and certainly lower than mud when it comes to what journalism is supposed to be.

But also

The Black Community truly does need to do some soul searching when it comes to Blacks preying on Blacks. But also, that very action is indeed causing everyone, of every skin color to be afraid of young black men simply by the number of crimes being committed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2013)

TippPatt said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, this has made a very large segment of the black community and leadership seem appallingly vindictive, petty and petulant.
> ...



Again we must be careful not to lump all black people into the same barrel any more than we do that to white people because some white people are jerks or other unsavory types.

But yes, there was a time in America in which some--not all but some--white people rose up as angry mobs to take vengeance on a black person who committed a crime against a white person.  Who among us would now condone the whippings, the lynchings, the mutilations, the terrorist cross burnings and other savage brutality such white mobs heaped upon 'errant' black people?

But it is the rare white person who does that any more.  We have evolved.  We have learned.  We have educated and disciplined our own so that the situation is 99.9% corrected.  When the two thugs shot the baby in the face, we all grieved in our hearts as well as felt fury at such senseless cruelty and deprivation of life.  But white people did not take to the streets to riot or protest or destroy property to do violence to people.  Nor has the media harped on or even mentioned the fact that the shooters were black and the baby was white as they have focused on race in the Zimmerman case.

It is now time for militant black people to evolve and discipline themselves and not continue to fan the fires of racism.  They should demand that their 'civil rights' leaders speak reasonably and honorably rather than stir up the passions for violence.  And they should help their own and demand that antisocial behavior cease and desist because it is hurting too many people, most especially those who happen to be black.

And it is time for us ALL to stop race baiting ourselves, to demand that the media stop it, to demand that the government stop it, and to demand that the justice system return to a system of justice instead of a tool for self-serving politicians to use for their own ends.


----------



## TippPatt (Jul 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Always remember, Racism is a learned behavior. It's taught in the home and at an early age. And unfortunately, it is becoming clear that many African Africans are being taught to hate other races. They are clearly being taught to hate White People. Human Beings are born good for the most part. They have to be taught how to hate. And that's just happening far too much in our World. I know many will criticize me for saying it, but Black Racism is on a rapid rise. We can see it all around us. It's very sad.



Don't be afraid to say it. How often have we been calling for the moderate Muslim to speak out against the Radical Muslim? 

It's the same thing here. We expect a community to police itself. The fact that it's not happening is a big problem. 

I do agree with your statement though - we know it to be true - hate is _taught_ from one generation to another.


----------



## TippPatt (Jul 21, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> TippPatt said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I don't think the lumping took place if you actually read what was written. I know I wouldn't lump as it's just not a fair proposition and I don't believe anyone, looking at the situation fairly, would do such a thing.

You must also agree that there wouldn't have been a 'civil rights bill' nor the 14th Amendment without white interaction on those policies. How that can be discounted by the Black Community simply amazes me. I find it completely unfair.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Wow, you're really this dense, huh?

The "black community" didn't create this circus, therefore it isn't a question of their soul searching.
The "white community" didn't create this circus, therefore it isn't a question of their soul searching.
The "gun community" didn't create this circus, therefore it isn't a question of their soul searching.

*The media* created it.
Not rocket surgery.

Yet you wanna blame "the black community"?  Really?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



But this is the point: we're *not *sitting on the jury.  We *don't* have access to all the various arguments and evidence.  All we have is what mass media tells us.  And as we all know when we don't selectively forget it, that commercial media exists not to inform us but to make money, and they're not above stretching and inflaming in order to sell papers.

That's why the idea of a poll allowing only two possible answers is absurd.  People without the requisite degree of arrogance can't even vote here.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

TippPatt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Sure, that's true.  But that's got nothing to do with the ZimmerMartin case.  It was true before any of this happened.

What Paulitician did is look at a media circus that the media created, using the usual black-white antagonist puppets, and then conclude that one of the puppets is to blame.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Always remember, Racism is a learned behavior. It's taught in the home and at an early age. And unfortunately, it is becoming clear that many African Africans are being taught to hate other races. They are clearly being taught to hate White People. Human Beings are born good for the most part. They have to be taught how to hate. And that's just happening far too much in our World. I know many will criticize me for saying it, but Black Racism is on a rapid rise. We can see it all around us. It's very sad.



  While racism can be taught at home. The poverty pimps are re enforcing racism and bringing new racist out of the woodwork with their bullshit.
 While I've always had a problem with the likes of sharpton and quanell, I now have to look at all blacks in a different light. Because it appears that the vast majority of them are pure racist or complete morons.


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Which is where racism comes in.  According to this fiasco, any white person can shoot a black kid and then say they were facing the "appearance" of danger simply by facing a black person.  That is what this is all about.  Zimmerman was armed and he first stalked and then chased down Martin and shot him.  Those are the only FACTS we know for sure.  In fact, Zimmerman didn't even testify so any supposed facts we have are second hand.  Clearly, looking at the pictures, Zimmerman's face wasn't punched multiple times and his head wasn't bashed into the concrete and he had his gun out and the safety off.  Nothing else can explain those pictures.  It's common sense.  But when Martin "stood his ground", Zimmerman realized he could kill this kid and claim he was scared and he did and it worked.

What the right wing has done is demonize this kid so they won't feel guilt from supporting murder.  I don't know why they bother.  Most are racist anyway.  They will never feel anything but a sense of celebration at a white man shooting a young unarmed black down in cold blood.  It's the way of the confederacy and of the south, the majority of the GOP.


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

TippPatt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Fuck white people who tell the black community what they should do.  Look at that racist, right wing confederate community that makes up the GOP base. 

Two thirds of all gun related deaths are suicide.  The vast majority are white guys in Red States.  That leaves all other gun deaths including Sandy Hook and the shooting of Gabby, and Zimmerman and all the robberies and kids shooting baby brother or sister and any other shooting as part of the one third.  

And look at Red States.  150 years of conservative rule and they are some of the most fucked up places in the entire world.  They only survive if oil is discovered and by living off the teet supplied by liberal Blue States.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I did have access to all the various argument and evidence because I watched the trial.  When I couldn't watch live, I recorded it and watched later.  I had as good a view and as much information as the jury PLUS a lot of the stuff the judge and lawyers discussed but the jury was not allowed to know or see.  The prosecution did not make their case.  They just didn't.  The ONLY just verdict in this trial was "not guilty."

I agree that with the exception of Fox News and one or two others, anybody getting their information from the media would be encouraged to believe an entirely different trial was taking place.

But this was not all the fault of the media.  This was the fault of the President and his administration who early on fanned the flames of angry racism.  This was the fault of the DOJ representatives who went to Florida on four different occasions to stir up the troops to protest and demonstrate against Zimmerman and encourage the prosecution to charge him.   That the media shamelessly aided and abetted that process rather than exposing it is on their heads.

But it is what it is.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 21, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> TippPatt said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Excellent post. I doubt that some have the inclination or the ability to comprened it, but thanks.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Depends on the woman, to tell you the truth, but it is a fact that I feel automatically more threatened by a man than I do a woman, simply because I have a good chance of taking another woman in a fight, but almost no chance of beating any man you would care to name.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

So what we're finding it's ok to make uncorroborated and malicious statements about Trayvon Martin and his tragic death, while at the same time mere assertions about Zimmerman or recounting what he himself admitted in the 911 call causes nothing but outrage and upheaval.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> TippPatt said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



If you allow yourself to be used as a puppet - and the black community certainly has done so - then you are to blame for THAT.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TippPatt said:
> ...




Actually no, that's on the puppeteer, which in this case is the media.

We had the same bullshit going on in another thread where poster A declared that some black thugs "represented" poster B because poster B was black, and because they said so.  Poster B had nothing to say about it.  Doesn't work that way.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

We know people love to have their cake and eat it too. Zimmerman is innocent, period. And it's not, well he was proven not guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, and his supporters won't admit that the prosecution probably did a lousy job and/or mistakes were made by the jury.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> We know people love to have their cake and eat it too. Zimmerman is innocent, period. And it's not, well he was proven not guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, and his supporters won't admit that the prosecution probably did a lousy job and/or mistakes were made by the jury.


He was not proven guilty beyond a delusion doubt. No, maybe beyond a delusional doubt would find him guilty.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > We know people love to have their cake and eat it too. Zimmerman is innocent, period. And it's not, well he was proven not guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, and his supporters won't admit that the prosecution probably did a lousy job and/or mistakes were made by the jury.
> ...



So when people are acquitted, the prosecution, the victim, and the victim's families and supporters were delusional? It's not clear what you mean here. My apologies if I misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No.  Using people is on the puppeteer, but allowing oneself to be used is on the puppet.  I don't know of any other racial or ethnic group off the top of my head that will remain silent and complacently allow itself to be stereotyped by its worst members, but it's very rare to find prominent black people speaking up and condemning those members, rather than making excuses for them and whining about their victimhood.  And often, when a prominent black person DOES speak up about those members of the community staining its reputation, that person ends up attacked by other prominent black people as "acting white" or "being an Uncle Tom".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> We know people love to have their cake and eat it too. Zimmerman is innocent, period. And it's not, well he was proven not guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, and his supporters won't admit that the prosecution probably did a lousy job and/or mistakes were made by the jury.



Welcome to the American system of justice, where one is presumed innocent until such time as he is proven guilty, rather than being presumed guilty because a lynch mob wants him to be guilty.  Don't like it?  Feel free to move to a less-civilized and more lawless nation.  We won't stop you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



In this case, I'd say the prosecution WAS delusional . . . about its ability to prove the case it brought.  Perhaps that's why Zimmerman was not arrested and charged UNTIL a lynch mob was whipped up against him . . . because the original prosecutor knew there wasn't enough evidence to support the case.

Once again, welcome to how the American justice system works.  Maybe you don't like it because you can't manipulate and micromanage the results to your satisfaction, but it beats the shit out of the sort of system you appear to be advocating.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Uh... the puppet has nothing to say about it.  That's why he's a puppet.  

What you're trying to get away with here is the same old canard that somebody pulled earlier when they said "we don't hear Muslims condemning terrorism", and then when they're given a long list of links to exactly that, they ignore it.

Now if you've got some special at-large ombudsman you've talked to who speaks for "all black people" -- as opposed to a few wispy stereotypes-- well then you know more about how the world works than I do.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > We know people love to have their cake and eat it too. Zimmerman is innocent, period. And it's not, well he was proven not guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, and his supporters won't admit that the prosecution probably did a lousy job and/or mistakes were made by the jury.
> ...



You missed my point which, I believe, I made clear, if not by stressing, "period," in my last two or three posts. I said that supporters of Trayvon can't even entertain the possibility that Zimmerman was entirely responsible for the death without undue attack.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He's "advocating a system" because he wants "delusional" explained? 

"Beyond a delusional doubt" is not a legal term.  It doesn't even make any sense.  Damn right it needs splainin'.  I had no idea what Meathead was trying to say either.  I still don't.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No, I believe the court system is broken. That doesn't mean I'm going to get ridiculous about it and call it "delusional."


----------



## Meathead (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


A deluded doubt. Is that a very complex proposition?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, the black community has no say about just lying back and letting itself be used as pawns?  So they're just helpless victims?  Funny how that happens to not one other group in this country EXCEPT them.  Maybe the black community needs to do some soul-searching about why they're so much more fucking helpless and unable to handle their business than everyone else.

All I'm hearing is "Victims, victims, doomed to be nothing but victims, unable to be volitional human beings."

I'm not trying to "get away" with anything.  It is a fact that when people started shouting, "All Muslims are terrorists", the Muslim community did NOT just lie back and take the stereotyping silently.  Prominent Muslims DID come out and condemn both the stereotyping of all Muslims according to the terrorists, AND the actions of terrorists.  And they continue to do so.  Yes, there are also despicable Muslims to whine and moan about how terrorists are "forced by their circumstances" to behave the way they do, but they sure as shit are not setting the public perception of all Muslims in a vacuum without opposition.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



A "deluded doubt"? Sounds like something from "The Shining."


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I don't care how much you THINK that's your point, or how much you think saying "period" stresses it.  Zimmerman was found "not guilty beyond a reasonable doubt", which means the prosecution failed to convince the jury of his guilt.  That's not the same as innocent, although it has much the same effect, because our system of justice ALSO recognizes that there's often no way to know for sure if someone is truly innocent, and that sometimes, it's possible to know for sure that a person is guilty, but not be able to prove it (see "OJ Simpson").

And who the hell said supporters of Trayvon Martin can't entertain any fucking belief they care to?  Who's stopping them?  They can hallucinate anything they choose.  That's their right as Americans.  However, the rest of us retain OUR right as Americans to tell them they're fucking stupid, misled, and deliberately ignoring the evidence in the case.  And George Zimmerman retains HIS right as an American to not be endlessly persecuted for a crime of which he has been acquitted, simply because drinkers of the racist Kool-Aid don't like that they didn't get their way.

It's over.  You demanded a trial for Trayvon Martin's death, and you got it.  And you lost.  Feel free to go to your grave insisting that Martin was unjustly killed, if that's your choice.  But suck up the fact that Zimmerman escaped your clutches, and move the fuck on with your life.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



And how, might I ask, is our court system "broken", and what do you believe the "fix" is?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



One example would be advocating that Zimmerman be allowed to maintain a CHL. If he carries that gun around, IMHO it will only be a matter of time before he shoots another person.



Cecilie1200 said:


> And who the hell said supporters of Trayvon Martin can't entertain any fucking belief they care to?  Who's stopping them?  *They can hallucinate anything they choose*.  That's their right as Americans.  However, the rest of us retain OUR right as Americans to tell them they're fucking stupid, misled, and deliberately ignoring the evidence in the case.



Case in point.



Cecilie1200 said:


> And George Zimmerman retains HIS right as an American to not be endlessly persecuted for a crime of which he has been acquitted, simply because drinkers of the racist Kool-Aid don't like that they didn't get their way.



We can learn important lessons from what happened. This is what we do in the Land of the Free.



Cecilie1200 said:


> It's over.  You demanded a trial for Trayvon Martin's death, and you got it.  And you lost.  Feel free to go to your grave insisting that Martin was unjustly killed, if that's your choice.  But suck up the fact that Zimmerman escaped your clutches, and move the fuck on with your life.



There is still a decent chance Zimmerman will be charged with civil rights violations, as long as they don't try to prove murder or manslaughter.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



There is no fix in sight, for the exact same reason as in the debate here. People are unwilling to recognize inequities in the questionable outcomes.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Always remember, Racism is a learned behavior. It's taught in the home and at an early age. And unfortunately, it is becoming clear that many African Africans are being taught to hate other races. They are clearly being taught to hate White People. Human Beings are born good for the most part. They have to be taught how to hate. And that's just happening far too much in our World. I know many will criticize me for saying it, but Black Racism is on a rapid rise. We can see it all around us. It's very sad.


The pit bulls are being taught to fight, and they are very popular among certain people or groups for which we have seen, and when these animals turn on people and kill them, everyone acts as if it is such a huge surprise that this has happened or that it is a problem.  People not being held accountable for their actions and character these days, and even being rewarded for their bad down the line shockingly has become a huge injustice also, and it has given us all a bad example of the way justice should be in this nation, and how bad anymore seems to be trumping good in this nation, and that is or has become a big time problem in this country for our youth to become accompany to or worse victims to on down the line.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

When you get shot like Trayvon did, it's nearly impossible to get up and roll or run, and the shot does not flip you over like in a video game. Trayvon's body was 10 feet from the cement. If GZ were telling the truth about feeling his life was threatened, he would have shot Martin there on the cement.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WPcLI40r2k]Killer Caught On Camera - New York Post - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> One example would be advocating that Zimmerman be allowed to maintain a CHL. If he carries that gun around, IMHO it will only be a matter of time before he shoots another person.




It's only a matter of time if some other person decides to knock him to the ground, sit on his chest, bash his head against the concrete, and beat him with MMA moves.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> So what we're finding it's ok to make uncorroborated and malicious statements about Trayvon Martin and his tragic death, while at the same time mere assertions about Zimmerman or recounting what he himself admitted in the 911 call causes nothing but outrage and upheaval.


No it's when the spin gets put on these things as to control it all somehow for a certain hoped for outcome, as to be concluded in the message that is being sought after by a biased group or by a biased individual, is when it causes the outcome to then be rendered either as an outrage or an upheaval be it one way or the other yet all depending.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> When you get shot like Trayvon did, it's nearly impossible to get up and roll or run, and the shot does not flip you over like in a video game. Trayvon's body was 10 feet from the cement. If GZ were telling the truth about feeling his life was threatened, he would have shot Martin there on the cement.
> 
> Killer Caught On Camera - New York Post - YouTube



You ain't to bright are you boy?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

boedicca said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > One example would be advocating that Zimmerman be allowed to maintain a CHL. If he carries that gun around, IMHO it will only be a matter of time before he shoots another person.
> ...



People on trial for deaths in similar manners are scrutinized at least 100 times greater than in the original death. I'm not suggesting anyone watch this movie to ascertain what I said, but I thought I'd post it anyway since it's very interesting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHK4pRhsnRU]The Staircase Murders (2007) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The sad thing is, is that this thing apparently goes way beyond this case for many who are in certain groups, whom are hoping to control those who are in positions of power, and they do this because they are wanting to use that power to stir up and create situations out of these things for their own selfish thinking, even if they (such things) don't exist, but why ? 

So they who are in power are being called upon by those who had placed them in power, in order that they make something of these things in order to show solidarity on these matters or be figured as a traitor if they don't ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > When you get shot like Trayvon did, it's nearly impossible to get up and roll or run, and the shot does not flip you over like in a video game. Trayvon's body was 10 feet from the cement. If GZ were telling the truth about feeling his life was threatened, he would have shot Martin there on the cement.
> ...



So the shot flipped him into the air at least 10 feet?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05T52cD_Fxg]Street fighter 2 CE egg beater hurricane kick quick easy combo example.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > So what we're finding it's ok to make uncorroborated and malicious statements about Trayvon Martin and his tragic death, while at the same time mere assertions about Zimmerman or recounting what he himself admitted in the 911 call causes nothing but outrage and upheaval.
> ...



Nothing can change then.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 21, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Egg on the face is better than a bullet through the heart.

That's what real Zmericans do.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 21, 2013)

Better a  bullet through the heart of a thug than law abiding brains splattered on the curb.

Oh well.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> So what we're finding it's ok to make uncorroborated and malicious statements about Trayvon Martin and his tragic death, while at the same time mere assertions about Zimmerman or recounting what he himself admitted in the 911 call causes nothing but outrage and upheaval.



You're kidding, right?  George Zimmerman's "character" was under non-stop assault by the main stream media from the start on this.  They managed to turn a guy who started a protest over the beating of a black man by the white son of a Sanford Police officer and mentored two black children into a "racist vigilante".  Where was your outrage over that?

There is a very good reason why the Prosecution didn't bring Trayvon Martin's character into the trial and it's not because they just "forgot".  They didn't go down that path, Quick because it would have allowed the Defense to bring into evidence who Trayvon was and what he was doing with his life.  I know that the perception of many here is that Trayvon was an "innocent" who lost his life because he went to the store to buy some candy and was accosted by an out of control bigot cop wannabe but that view only works if you completely *ignore* what was going on in that young man's life.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > So what we're finding it's ok to make uncorroborated and malicious statements about Trayvon Martin and his tragic death, while at the same time mere assertions about Zimmerman or recounting what he himself admitted in the 911 call causes nothing but outrage and upheaval.
> ...



The prosecution didn't go into Trayvon's character or Zimmerman's because they weren't allowed to since the defense never opened the door to it until the last moment when the defense went after Trayvon and when it was too late for that.

The first rule is not to malign the victim, and that should be the _primary_ focus in our discussions.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There were actually (2) victims. 

-Geaux


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



And how were the scratches on Zimmerman comparable to the gunshot death of Trayvon?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



One was a victim of aggravated assault and the other was a victim of a fatal gun shot wound as the result

-Geaux


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



The malicious attacks on Trayvon should stop. Nobody knows who attacked first.

Are you saying those scratches Zimmerman sustained did anything at all to him except require the changing of some band-aids?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It has occurred to me that GZ's actions that night will likely have a positive impact on future crimes considered by the weak who prey on law abiding citizens

The thug might stop to think- 'What if this guy or woman is armed?

Libs are onto something, maybe TM death will result in something positive

-Geaux


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



That worked well in the Old West, but at the cost of how many innocent lives?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 21, 2013)

Geaux4it said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



No.  There was one victim.  George Zimmerman was the victim of a felonious assault.  He defended his life.  Trayvon got what was coming to him for assaulting an armed man.  He was not a victim.  He was the perp.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



We know for a fact that Trayvon was a victim of something, even if it was only a failure of Zimmerman to stop following and go directly back to his truck. We know he could have since after he was warned, Zimmerman stated that Trayvon was running away. If you can't travel a short distance to the shelter of your vehicle while someone's running from you, something is definitely rotten in Denmark.

No independent argument at all can be made that Zimmerman was a victim of anything. Except the scratches and mildly bloody nose, of course. Wow.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Trayvon was not the victim of anything, except maybe liberal policies that formed his mindset.  IN the incident in question he was the perpetrator of a felony crime against Zimmerman.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Leaving aside a repetition of "You lost, suck it up and take your lynch mob and noose home", which I already said, would you care to explain how you're planning to persecute - I mean, prosecute - Mr. Zimmerman for "civil rights violations" when the FBI has already said he's in the clear on that score?  If the federal government does not wish to believe it's own Federal Bureau of Investigation on the subject of law enforcement, who do they wish to believe?  You?!  

You lost.  Stop trying to take away people's Constitutional rights to suit your own agenda.  Period.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



"Causes?  Explanations?  We don't need no steenkeeng causes and explanations!  Just assume that I'm right that it's broken, and jump right to whining about how it can't be fixed, and victimhood is inevitable!"

Strap on a pair and answer the fucking questions asked, or shut your sniveling little pantyboy mouth and sit down.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



We agree on something.  Nobody knows who attacked first, but if you read the Martin supporters on this site... they *ALL* know that Martin was minding his own business just going home from 7-11 right up until the very moment he was shot.  Hell,  I believe you basically contended that very thing a day or so ago.

Zimmerman supporters for the most part have stated there was reasonable doubt, i.e. no one knows what happened, but the Martin supporters must all have secret film that they didn't share with anyone, because they all claim Martin did absolutely nothing.  Well except for The Rabbi and a few others, but they are as far off base as Martin supporters.

Immie


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I know you dipshits just LOVE posting Youtube videos with no commentary and just expecting everyone to ASSUME there's something meaningful and relevant there to make your point for you, but that doesn't work with me, because I don't watch other people's Youtube videos.

You're just going to have to use your words to explain what the hell you think the connection between the Staircase Murders and Zimmerman-Martin is.  I shall wait with bated breath.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You mean, aside from being inflicted first?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Knows, as in "personally saw it"?  You're probably right.  Knows, as in "has credible legal evidence from a murder trial, in which Zimmerman was acquitted"?  That's a different story.

And I don't recall anything in Florida self-defense law saying, "Has to first sustain enough damage to impress douchebags on the Internet who don't bother to get their facts straight before shooting their pieholes off".  Perhaps you could cite that section of the statute for me.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Wow.  You know even less about the Old West than you do about the Zimmerman case.  That's fucking impressive.  I didn't know knowledge on a subject could actually hit negative integers.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Sorry, Sparkles, but for Trayvon to have been a "victim of something" would require for one or more of George Zimmerman's actions to have been illegal, and none of them were.  "Didn't stop following and go back to his truck" is not a crime in any state in the Union, nor is it an aggressive act justifying a violent response in any state.  

Furthermore, it has been established - which you would know, if you had gotten your information from the trial evidence, rather than from your asshole - that Zimmerman DID, actually, stop following and start back to his truck after Martin ran.  The shooting occurred NOT because Zimmerman followed Martin, but because Martin subsequently (that means "afterward", in case you were wondering) chose to return and start a violent confrontation.

You say "If you can't travel a short distance to the shelter of your vehicle while someone's running from you, something is definitely rotten in Denmark."  I say, "If you can't run away and enter the shelter of your dad's girlfriend's townhome while someone's walking away, something is definitely rotten in Denmark."  But then, I'M not shitting out lunatic theories in contradiction to the presented evidence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



LOL Did you read what I wrote? I actually said not to watch it unless you find it interesting. 

We were talking about a hypothetical so what connection to Zimmerman-Martin could there be?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Vigilantism in the Old West was exactly what turned the tide against outlaws and outlaw gangs. I'm not saying it was all vigilantism, but much of it was, and a lot of innocent people were hanged without a trial, as one example.

Whatever you were thinking about, I have no idea. How old are you?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 21, 2013)

Rachel Jenteal testified that after Trayvon ran that he was right outside the townhouse he was staying at.  So why DIDN'T he simply walk inside?  Why did he feel the need to walk back a hundred yards to confront George Zimmerman, who doesn't have a clue where Martin has gone to?  Zimmerman is walking back to his SUV to meet the Police.  This "conflict" is over.  Or it would have been except one of the parties involved decided to turn it into a fight.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Newbie, you should probably just save time asking me, "Did you read what I wrote?" when I say, "Try explaining what you mean, instead of hoping everyone will assume you said something", and operate on the premise that I read what you wrote, thought it was an empty, ignorant pile of shit, and am now calling you on that and requiring that you say something substantial.

Take notes, fucktard.  I don't like repeating myself.  Nor am I particularly interested in carrying on debates based on your meth-induced imaginings of "what might be", so you'd best have some real, solid reason for posting that Youtube video, and be presenting it posthaste (that means "fast", by the way).


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



People in the Old West protected themselves in large part.  They carried guns and knew how to use them.  When an outlaw gang tried to commit a crime they might very well run into the same thing that the James-Younger gang encountered when they tried to rob a bank in Northfield, Mn. and got shot to ribbons.  That's not vigilantism...it's citizens protecting their town from law breakers.  A vigilante breaks the law.  Someone like George Zimmerman or those townsfolk in Northfield were upholding the law.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You're barking up the wrong tree, if you think I'm interested in petty arguments. The posts are there and clear as what was said.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I didn't focus on individual events, and of course, using a firearm during the commission of a robbery is still accepted today.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Newbie, my age is none of your fucking business, nor is it relevant (that means "connected to the fucking topic").  "Whatever I was thinking about" was that I actually LIVE in the area that was the "old West", so I know a bit more about it than what you saw in the spaghetti Western movies.

Now, you and other lefty-leaners might want to define communities setting up rules and policing themselves as "vigilantism", but I see it as the quintessential definition of government.  And it WAS the various community organizations set up by the inhabitants of the West that kept it peaceful.

_In Abilene, Ellsworth, Wichita, Dodge City, and Caldwell, for the years from 1870 to 1885, there were only 45 total homicides.  This equates to a rate of approximately 1 murder per 100,000 residents per year.

In Abilene, supposedly one of the wildest of the cow towns, not a single person was killed in 1869 or 1870._

(from W. Eugene Hollons book Frontier Violence: Another Look)

_"My colleague Terry Anderson and I have been studying the history of the West for nearly 30 years. We found that wherever "people on the ground" got together, they generally found ways to cooperate rather than fight. 

* * *

There were, of course, a few exceptions to the story of harmonious relations. After the Civil War, the nation had a standing army that did not have much to do. Settlers were much more likely to call upon the cavalry to take land from the Indians than to engage in trade with the native tribes, as they had previously done. 

There were fisticuffs in barroom brawls. When a large group of unattached males had time on their hands, violence could erupt. 

* * *

Larry Schweikart, a historian at the University of Dayton, estimates that there were probably fewer than a dozen bank robberies in the entire period from 1859 through 1900 in all the frontier West. Schweikart summarizes: "The record is shockingly clear: There are more bank robberies in modern-day Dayton, Ohio, in a year than there were in the entire Old West in a decade, perhaps in the entire frontier period!"_

(Peter J. Hill is co-author with Terry L. Anderson of "The Not So Wild, Wild West: Property Rights on the Frontier" (Stanford University Press, 2004).)

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/viewpoints/articles/0717hill0717.html


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



In other words, "Oh, shit, I said it because I thought you'd just accept it, and now that you're asking me to back it up, I'm running like a scalded bitch."


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

It is only one example of vigilantism in the Old West @4:30, but it's a start.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3mi8HN2L6w]Real Wild West - 2of4 - YouTube[/ame]

This is a series from the History Channel that I own on DVD. I recently watched the whole thing and is where a lot of what I was talking about came from.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



We were talking about if Zimmerman killed again. Would you like to talk about that and proceed anew? Otherwise GTFO.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Now, you and other lefty-leaners might want to define communities setting up rules and policing themselves as "vigilantism", but I see it as the quintessential definition of government.  And it WAS the various community organizations set up by the inhabitants of the West that kept it peaceful.



Community organizations didn't guarantee the protections of the Bill of Rights or Constitution.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 21, 2013)

Try sticking to the topic, asswad, and don't presume to dictate the terms of engagement.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Try sticking to the topic, asswad, and don't presume to dictate the terms of engagement.



Vigilantism is part of the topic, and I the original question that started this was about Zimmerman. It is all entirely on topic. Read back to the beginning of the dialogue, you lazy fuck

Edit:

I did it for you.



QuickHitCurepon said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Jul 21, 2013)

This is nothing more than a media invented story. The media invented that Zimmerman was white. The media invented that Tryavon Martin was thirteen (the pictures they showed). The hundred city protests sparked by sharpton had less people attend than MSNBC has viewers. As the knee jerk reactionary echos fade and the forced "conversations" on stand your ground laws (which had nothing to do with the Zimmerman case) become a dim memory and race baiting subsides as worries of a poor economy take hold, all I see are a few angry dudes saying some angry things as the rest of the country moves on. Thus is life.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > There is still a decent chance Zimmerman will be charged with civil rights violations, as long as they don't try to prove murder or manslaughter.
> ...



No, the FBI said that they couldn't PROVE Zimmerman was racial profiling or saying the words, "fucking coons." 

You stretched a stretch into a mile-long stretch there.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It is only one example of vigilantism in the Old West @4:30, but it's a start.
> 
> Real Wild West - 2of4 - YouTube
> 
> This is a series from the History Channel that I own on DVD. I recently watched the whole thing and is where a lot of what I was talking about came from.



Ooh, look another "Here's a Youtube video, with no accompanying summation or commentary, just assume that it makes my point" post.

I'd neg rep you for being an obtuse dipshit, except I already did.

This post is now considered an admission that you have nothing to say, and nothing with which to back up the nothing you say.

NEXT!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No, fucknut, we weren't.  I have been talking with OTHER people about George Zimmerman, and I have been talking TO you about the fact that Youtube videos without commentary are the exact same as posting a blank screen.  YOU, on the other hand, have "talked" about nothing at all (see the aforementioned blank screen).

Would you like to START talking and proceed anew?  Otherwise:

1)  Grow a big enough pair of balls to MAKE me get the fuck out.

2)  Grow a big enough pair of balls to actually USE the obscenity, rather than hinting at it, or admit you're a wuss and skip it altogether.

3)  Run crying again with a lame attempt at "Your remarks are not worth commenting on" that no one whatsoever is buying.

You're on Strike Two here, newbie, and rapidly making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, you and other lefty-leaners might want to define communities setting up rules and policing themselves as "vigilantism", but I see it as the quintessential definition of government.  And it WAS the various community organizations set up by the inhabitants of the West that kept it peaceful.
> ...



  So beyond lame AND irrelevant that it's not worth anything else.  Try again.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 21, 2013)

JohnL.Burke said:


> This is nothing more than a media invented story. The media invented that Zimmerman was white. The media invented that Tryavon Martin was thirteen (the pictures they showed). The hundred city protests sparked by sharpton had less people attend than MSNBC has viewers. As the knee jerk reactionary echos fade and the forced "conversations" on stand your ground laws (which had nothing to do with the Zimmerman case) become a dim memory and race baiting subsides as worries of a poor economy take hold, all I see are a few angry dudes saying some angry things as the rest of the country moves on. Thus is life.



Sums it up perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So you're going to continue a conversation that I say never happened. Even if I were wrong, that would be retarded.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It is only one example of vigilantism in the Old West @4:30, but it's a start.
> ...



I gave the spot in the tape I was talking about and did give commentary with it. You only needed to watch about half a minute to realize that. What's going on with you?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Nothing about vigilantism is irrelevant in this thread, since one of the main assertions of those that want Justice for Trayvon is that Zimmerman was a vigilante. 

I should give you a break. I was an :08: in my last forum. Relax, take it easy, you're doin' Ok.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Answer this for me, Quick...  You've given Trayvon Martin "victim" status because he was shot and killed...correct?  Would he still have that same status if the Police had arrived prior to George Zimmerman's fatal gunshot?  Wouldn't you agree that at THAT point that it would be Zimmerman who would have been given "victim" status and Trayvon Martin who would have probably been taken into custody for assault and battery?  Quite frankly I would have been shocked if that were not the case given the obvious nature of Zimmerman's injuries and the total lack of injuries to Martin.

And if that is the case...then why has Trayvon Martin suddenly *become* a victim when it was rather apparent that this was a clear cut case of self defense?  Did Martin somehow magically NOT commit assault and battery simply because he was shot by his victim?  That's where you lose me...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, you and other lefty-leaners might want to define communities setting up rules and policing themselves as "vigilantism", but I see it as the quintessential definition of government.  And it WAS the various community organizations set up by the inhabitants of the West that kept it peaceful.
> ...



lol, so what? It doesn't make them irrelevant or unneeded.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What the fuck do you think 'in the clear' means when talking about possible charges against someone, Einstein?

Shit, you are fucking stupid.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



OK, it is clear now that you are a drug-fried moron.

Please, just STFU.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 21, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Nice try, fuckwad, but no dice.  You REALLY should have listened to the trial evidence, so that you wouldn't be making a fool out of yourself, trying to cite that outdated bullshit about "fucking coons".  

You really are a loser all the way around, aren't you?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 21, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So you're saying we should repeat the vigilantism of the Old West and how they finally established good law and order?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



If you want to debate about whether he said "coons" or not, great. I'm ready to go. 

The FBI never made any reports that they were not interested in pursuing civil rights charges for Zimmerman. Making silly side remarks won't change that. Instead of trying to change the issue, why don't you act grown-up and post a link to show that the FBI is not interested in charging GZ with civil rights violations? LMAO


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I guess like the other idiot, you are talking about two different things also. Because you are too lazy to identify what you mean by "in the clear," I can only guess, but it's pretty evident. GZ was cleared of racial profiling and race related issues, not being charged with civil rights violations. You can't see the difference? WTF



JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Take a flying leap into a puddle of GZ feces.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Quick?  I hate to point out the painfully obvious here but the FBI looked into this case and found *nothing* that would make it a civil right's violation case.  The FBI is overseen by Eric Holder.  You REALLY think that if there WAS something there that was a violation of Trayvon Martin's civil rights that the FBI wouldn't have come down on Zimmerman with the full might of the Federal Government?  You obviously haven't been paying attention to how things *work* under Holder...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



And you are going by some FBI report that was mainly about racial-profiling? 

That really states FBI policy there. Damn, and I thought I had stopped laughing.

Explain to me then why the officers in the Rodney King beating got an acquittal but were later charged for civil rights violations. Just because people are too smart now not to riot doesn't mean it would always take a full-scale riot for civil rights violations to be taken just as seriously.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Protecting the victim of a murder trial, whether it ended in guilty or not guilty has always been a sacred pursuit in America in EVERY case. No exceptions.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 22, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Community organizations enforced the rules of local behavior as established by the people who lived in the community.  You know who else does that?  My city and county governments.  You know how much attention all of these pay/paid to the Constitution?  Exactly as much as the people of the community decided to when establishing the rules of behavior.

What a douchebag this little newbie is.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*Explain to me then why the officers in the Rodney King beating got an acquittal but were later charged for civil rights violations.*

because they worked for the city government


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2013)

What are you talking about? Zimmerman survived...no innocent lives were lost. It's a shame there was a death; but sometimes people pay the ultimate price for their bad decisions. Which is a different thing than an innocent person dying.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Community-based organizations now do not engage in law enforcement. There are laws and oaths to avoid that should you doubt me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



They were charged with civil right violations because they were within inches of beating Rodney King to death when he didn't resist. Their first trial was a mockery of justice.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 22, 2013)

> Theres no shortage of bad prosecutors in America, but these four go above and beyond.
> 
> *1. Florida State Attorney Angela Corey*
> 
> The Marissa Alexander conviction prompted celebrity lawyer and legal commentator Mark Geragos to tell CNN that Angela Corey was a menace who needed to be disbarred and removed from office. Rev. Jesse Jackson visited the 32-year-old mother after the sentence and told the local papers, correctly, Its not beyond her influence, to have sought a different charge and jail term. And that was before the Trayvon Martin verdict, where even the New York Times explained that Corey could have filed different charges against Zimmerman with lower legal hurdles to clear to obtain a conviction.



More: 4 of America's Most Abusive Prosecutors


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



whatever 

but that is not what asked 

they got  charged with using or permitting unreasonable force under *"color of law"*

which is different then zimmermans case 

secondarily only two of the four cops had been found guilty


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yea, it's different. The part where IT is important is to show that double jeopardy is not the end-all many widely believe it is.

As now, they could have used the same double jeopardy excuse then with the officers that beat Rodney King.

We also have a black president now who is clearly sympathetic IMO to complete Justice for Trayvon. And then we have a black attorney general.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 22, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't know what the law in Texas says. I posted the Florida law and it clearly states that one may be proactively defensive.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > There&#8217;s no shortage of bad prosecutors in America, but these four go above and beyond.
> >
> > *1. Florida State Attorney Angela Corey*
> >
> ...



Wow, we agree on something. Corey  put Marissa Alexander a mother in prison for defending herself with a gun that she had fired into the floor, IIRC, and the lady got like 20 years. Cant find a link right now for some reason.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 22, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Also, there was a videotape of the Rodney King beating.  So far as anyone knows, there's no tape of the Martin shooting.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Quick?  I hate to point out the painfully obvious here but the FBI looked into this case and found *nothing* that would make it a civil right's violation case.



The idiot is anything but Quick. He keeps rehashing shit that has been proven wrong 100's of times in these threads and at trial. 

He never read witness statements, police reports or watched the trial. He is posting media talking points.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



true


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's what you yahoos always say when the system works. "Try, try again".  You can't seem to internalize the fact that in this country, we have a justice system that doesn't allow progressive dipshits to keep trying people until they get the verdict they like....or barring that, just doing away with trials altogether.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There probably was but Zimmerman's friends probably destroyed it.  Most likely Tafee.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The officers in the Rodney King beating were convicted of violating King's civil rights because they viciously beat him and the LAPD had an obvious history of civil rights violations.  How are these two cases even REMOTELY alike?  Rodney King never hit one of the cops...Trayvon Martin beat the shit out of George Zimmerman...a man who had an obvious history of HELPING blacks.  If people really were "smart" about this they would understand that this never was a Rodney King type event and never will be.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Theres no shortage of bad prosecutors in America, but these four go above and beyond.
> >
> > *1. Florida State Attorney Angela Corey*
> >
> ...



This is the real story of the Marissa Alexander case.  pRick Scott would probably have commuted her but now this is twisted and representing the Z case and he'll probably let her rot in there.  This is not self defense this is minimum sentencing.  She was offered 3 years and turned it down.  She's is not an angelic participant in this case.

A closer examination of the facts in Marissa Alexanders case, however, reveals why a judge rejected Alexanders pre-trial Stand Your Ground defense  a specific defense under Florida law that George Zimmerman never asserted  and why a jury eventually convicted her on multiple charges, resulting in a mandatory prison sentence of at least 20 years. If Alexanders case suggests a failure of the legal system to mete out appropriate justice, then the problem lies with Floridas mandatory minimum sentencing requirements, not with the states self-defense laws.

After only 12 minutes of deliberation, a jury convicted Alexander on all three counts of aggravated assault.

FACTS OF THE ALEXANDER CASE

According to court documents, on July 31, 2010, Alexander left her newborn child in the hospital days after giving birth to visit the home of Rico Gray, her husband. Although Gray and Alexander had just been married in May of 2010, Alexander had not lived in Grays home for the two months prior to the shooting. When Alexander arrived at the home, Gray was not there. She parked her car in the garage, spent the night in the home, but did not see Gray until he returned home the next morning with his two sons.

When Gray returned, the family ate breakfast together without incident. The trouble began when Alexander gave her phone to Gray so he could see pictures of their newborn, who was still in the hospital. After giving the phone to Gray, Alexander went to use the bathroom in the homes master bedroom. While looking at the pictures, Gray noticed text messages between Alexander and her ex-husband, Lincoln Alexander, which prompted Gray to confront Alexander about whether the baby was his or Lincoln Alexanders.

An argument then ensued between Gray and Alexander, and Gray initially prevented Alexander from leaving the bathroom during the altercation. Alexander eventually managed to get around Gray to exit the bathroom.

Alexanders actions following that moment are what differentiate her case from that of George Zimmerman.

After Alexander exited the bathroom and re-entered the master bedroom, Gray left the bedroom and headed to the living room where his sons were located. At that point, Alexander left the master bedroom, passing Gray, his two children, and the unobstructed front and back doors of the house on her way to the garage. Once in the garage, she retrieved a handgun from her vehicles glove box and then went back into the kitchen, where she pointed it in the direction of all three [v]ictims. Although Gray put his hands in the air, Alexander fired the gun, nearly missing [Gray's] head and sending a bullet through the kitchen wall and into the ceiling in the living room.

Gray and his sons fled the home and immediately called 911. Alexander stayed in the home and never called 911.

Many of Alexanders defenders correctly note that Gray had a long history of abusing Alexander and multiple other women. He had previously been charged with domestic battery on at least three separate occasions, including charges in 1994, 2006, and 2009. The 2009 incident against Alexander sent her to the hospital with head injuries after he shoved her into a bathtub.

Gray later admitted to lying in his deposition to protect Alexander.

Gray said he lied during his deposition after conspiring with his wife in an effort to protect her, CNN wrote in 2012 after Alexander was convicted and sentenced to 20 years in prison. At the hearing [on Alexander's motion for a retrial], [Gray] denied threatening to kill his wife, adding, I begged and pleaded for my life when she had the gun.

ALEXANDERS DOMESTIC BATTERY ARREST MONTHS AFTER THE SHOOTING

Further complicating matters for Alexander, she was arrested for domestic battery against Gray on December 30, 2010, while she was out on bail and still awaiting trial on the aggravated assault charges stemming from the August incident.

The victim [Gray] stated that his estranged wife [Alexander] had come to his residence to drop off their child, the incident report prepared by the Jacksonville Sheriffs Office noted. [Gray] stated that an argument ensued when he would not allow her to stay overnight at his residence. The police report noted that Grays left eye appeared swollen and bloodied. Alexander fled the scene before police arrived.

When the responding officer met with Alexander approximately an hour after the incident, she initially claimed that she did not know what this was about and that she had an alibi. Throughout the course of her conversation with the officer, Alexander changed her story and eventually claimed that while she had been at Grays house, he had attacked her first with his fists after she wouldnt stay for the night. The officer wrote that Alexander had no visible injuries.

Alexander was arrested and bond was revoked on her prior charges of aggravated assault against Gray and his children. She entered a plea of no contest to the domestic battery charges on March 27, 2012.

No, Marissa Alexander is Not a "Reverse Trayvon Martin" in Florida


----------



## paulitician (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe the MSM should start referring to the President as a 'White-African American?' Maybe it would have the opposite effect their 'White-Hispanic' Zimmerman label has? It could bring the races closer together. Who knows?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



When the Police were doing their initial interview with George Zimmerman, Detective Serino tried to bluff Zimmerman by telling him that there WAS a video tape of the entire incident.  What was Zimmerman's response?  "Thank God!"  He was relieved that there was going to be something to back up his story.  That's most likely when Serino started to believe that George Zimmerman WAS telling him the truth.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





That's what happens when you watch the trial and the testimony and the evidence... you know the facts and don't just blow smoke out your butt all over the forum.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 22, 2013)

Racism and violence are on the rapid rise amongst African Americans. I know it's not politically correct to state that, but it is the reality. The stats are there for anyone who's interested. Black on White violent crime is at an all-time high, while White on Black violent crime is almost nonexistent. It's time to start having an honest & open discussion about it. The African American community needs to begin seriously & honestly addressing their own problems from within. Nothing can get better until they do that.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The Police deal with these types of situations all the time...they ask questions that they already know the answers to...they repeat the same questions at different times to see if the response they get differs.  People that attempt to lie...especially under stress...have a hard time staying consistent in their statements.  It's the old "give them enough rope and see if they'll hang themselves" theory.  You can see it taking place throughout the interviews that Zimmerman gave to officers at the scene...later on at the Police station...and later on during his walk through of the scene with detectives.  The fact is...George Zimmerman didn't lawyer up and refuse to answer questions...he answered them over and over and over again...and the basic facts of his story didn't change.  THAT is why the Police believed him.  THAT is why Chris Serino believed him.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> Maybe the MSM should start referring to the President as a 'White-African American?' Maybe it would have the opposite effect their 'White-Hispanic' Zimmerman label has? It could bring the races closer together. Who knows?



Frankly I am bored with retrying the George Zimmerman case, but I I acknowledge that many of my fellow USMB members enjoy retrying the case over and over and over again.  Some no doubt hope they can change the outcome.  Some perhaps are justifying further persecution of George Zimmerman.

But the bottom line is that a jury of his peers declared George Zimmerman not guilty of murder and manslaughter and if we believe in individual liberty at all, that must end it.   For the federal government to now go on a fishing expedition to charge Zimmerman with civil rights/hate crimes violations is an illegal and reprehensible violation of HIS civil rights and should be condemned by us all.

And it also continues to fan the flames of racism in this country.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 22, 2013)

paulitician said:


> _Racism and violence are on the rapid rise amongst African Americans. I know it's not politically correct to state that, but it is the reality. The stats are there for anyone who's interested. Black on White violent crime is at an all-time high, while White on Black violent crime is almost nonexistent. It's time to start having an honest & open discussion about it. The African American community needs to begin seriously & honestly addressing their own problems from within. Nothing can get better until they do that._


But that would mean that American Blacks must start blaming themselves rather than White Folk, and we can't have that...

Jackson and Sharpton and their fellow-travelers would lose their relevancy...

The NEXT generation of Black American leadership will hopefully carry a different message and a firm resolve to work to better things without playing the Race Card or the Blame Game every 10 seconds...

But I suspect we'll have to wait until the last of the junior-leadership from the old 1960s Civil Rights movement dies-off, which shouldn't be long now...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 22, 2013)

After 'Justice for Trayvon' rallies, protesters defend Zimmerman - latimes.com

Good.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



And his testimony to it was quite believable itself.  It was a rather large prosecution nail.

It is what it is with this case.  Or should I say it is what the police investigation originally said it was.  So a year and all the fuss later...


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a headache


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > _Racism and violence are on the rapid rise amongst African Americans. I know it's not politically correct to state that, but it is the reality. The stats are there for anyone who's interested. Black on White violent crime is at an all-time high, while White on Black violent crime is almost nonexistent. It's time to start having an honest & open discussion about it. The African American community needs to begin seriously & honestly addressing their own problems from within. Nothing can get better until they do that._
> ...



Political opportuniists come in all shapes, sizes, genders, races. and age groups, however.  Until the American people themselves demand that skin color be of no more consequence than eye color or hair color, the political opportunists--both those in government and for private motives--will continue to fan the flames of racism.  It is big business to them and keeps them in their positions of power.

Again freedom loving people everywhere of all races, ethnicities, etc.  should be condemning and making that socially unacceptable.  But alas, some of us even on this thread not only condone it, but participate in it.   And that is a lose-lose proposition for all but the opportunists.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the MSM should start referring to the President as a 'White-African American?' Maybe it would have the opposite effect their 'White-Hispanic' Zimmerman label has? It could bring the races closer together. Who knows?
> ...



OMG me too.  I've been jumping from thread to thread for a few days trying to find anyone interested in talking about new ideas and opinions and the current state of events.  I am seriously over rehashing the done trial.


----------



## paulitician (Jul 22, 2013)

'Violent Racist KKK Guy' is almost nonexistent. It's a Boogeyman myth at this point. There isn't one around every corner ready to pounce on an African American. That day is done. The usual suspect Race-Baiters continue to push that myth, but it is only a myth. However, violent Black Racists do seem to be rising in numbers. The stats bear that out. It's time for honest & blunt discussions. People have to get real.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 22, 2013)

Editorial yesterday in AJC still stating verbatim:
"George Zimmerman was ordered by police not to do something"
Which is exactly the opposite of what the 911 operator testified to in court.
Until we call out the media for what they are nothing changes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Editorial yesterday in AJC still stating verbatim:
> "George Zimmerman was ordered by police not to do something"
> Which is exactly the opposite of what the 911 operator testified to in court.
> Until we call out the media for what they are nothing changes.



Patience.

Stamina is going to slap NBC with a nice fat lawsuit and we'll see if he lines ABC and CNN up after them.

They need a billion dollar judgment so they can remember something about ethics.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Editorial yesterday in AJC still stating verbatim:
> ...




NBC likely to change name to ZBC after settlement?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



poetic justice.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 22, 2013)

Its a great day.....I am alive and Zimmerman is still a free innocent man.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeppers... hit the Lamestream Media where it hurts... in the Dividends... I'd laugh if Zimmerman got rich off of them...


----------



## paulitician (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Editorial yesterday in AJC still stating verbatim:
> ...



I hope you're right. Their repetitive 'White-Hispanic' mantra was truly hateful and unethical. They were shockingly blunt with their Race-Baiting incitement. The American Mainstream Media is a pitiful disgrace at this point. Maybe a Billion Dollar judgement will sober em up a bit. Lets hope it happens.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 22, 2013)

As an interesting footnote...

George Zimmerman is reported to have emerged from "hiding" to pull a man from an overturned truck at an accident scene.  That according to Police.

That *darned* George!  Always up to no good!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> As an interesting footnote...
> 
> George Zimmerman is reported to have emerged from "hiding" to pull a man from an overturned truck at an accident scene.  That according to Police.
> 
> That *darned* George!  Always up to no good!



Are you kidding?  I need to jump into the Borg real quick and check it out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

LMAO

New thread!

George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - ABC News


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > As an interesting footnote...
> ...



Real story:

George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - ABC News


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Well everyone - there's your GD Karma.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It is - it's all over the Tweeter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Editorial yesterday in AJC still stating verbatim:
> ...



Indeed.  If only that will be possible.  I studied journalism and worked n the media at a time when ethics were No. 1 on the rules of conduct for reporters, editors, and publishers.  Libel and slander laws were implemented and utilized when somebody intentionally and maliciously and dishonestly smeared somebody via the media of any type, and it was rarely done.  ANYTHING that would reflect negatively on a person's reputation had to be verified and reverified by multiple credible sources before it was broadcast or published.  And in the rare case we got something wrong, we expected to acknowledge that and exhonerate the wronged person as prominently and as emphatically as we mischaracterized him or her.

If Zimmerman could be successful in reinstating that concept even to some degree in our MSM, I personally will try to get something published to hold him up as one of our modern heroes.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 22, 2013)

And not one peep from MSM!  Outrageous!!!

Way to go George!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



It's a start and a course of action.  Someone needs to do something and if they can take a bite out of NBC and cause the others to pay attention.  Good enough for this battle.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And not one peep from MSM!  Outrageous!!!
> 
> Way to go George!!!



Outrageous?

Par for the course.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> And not one peep from MSM!  Outrageous!!!
> 
> Way to go George!!!



Just so you know - the weirdos on the Borg are of course saying it was "staged".  So I'm sure that's going to be popping up on the forum soon.

Yet another Sanford PD, truck over turned "conspiracy".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is the filed document in its entirety:

George Zimmermann v. NBC Universal et al

It is NBC, not ABC that Zimmerman is sueing--NBC of course is the parent company of the miserable MSNBC cable news outlet.

To ABC's credit--or perhaps because they couldn't pass up a chance to gig a major competitor--they have addressed the lawsuit:



> By SENI TIENABESO (@seniABC) and CANDACE SMITH (@CandaceSmith_)
> 
> Dec. 6, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 22, 2013)

Ropey said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > And not one peep from MSM!  Outrageous!!!
> ...



You're right about that.  But still outrageous.  Some little word about it now on FOX, of course.  Wonder if NBC or anywhere else will carry it tonight?  Since it's already been picked up I think they'd have to.  

Sickening GZ's parents and the rest of his family have also received death threats and that his parents have not yet returned to their home.    They didn't do anything yet are feeling the full force of hate anyway.  Sad.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



It's on ABC and FOX so far as I can see and allllll over Twitter.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Zimmerman: "yeah, there's an overturned truck" 911 Operator: "Are you approaching the truck?" GZ: "Yeah" 911: "We don't need you to do that"


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 22, 2013)

Its over.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Obama better get his new speech fired up and polished.


----------



## Meister (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Obama better get his new speech fired up and polished.



You're talking about another one of his campaign speeches, right?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Obama better get his new speech fired up and polished.



He won't.  The most reprehensible figure in this entire tragic soap opera is our fearless leader who first fanned the flames of racism and now stands smug and silent while they rage out of control.

If he was ANY kind of leader or had ANY sense of justice, he would be on television today condemning the defamation rallies, condemning the death threats, and announcing that he had ordered all federal law enforcement departments to stand down and cease and desist any persecution of George Zimmerman.

And he would give George Zimmerman a public apology for any grief he had caused him.

Maybe when hell freezes over.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



The story is picked up now, my news ding donger on my phone is going off.

EDIT - Well not on NBC  lol


----------



## Ropey (Jul 22, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I find it hard to be outraged by things that are par for the course. I expected this and after the first juror spoke I was pretty sure that it wasn't going to get really violent.

Now it's in the hands of the drama queens and their financiers who work with the media, etc. to spin this into a year or two of high returns.

It's mostly quantified by Capitalism before racism. (imho)


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So, you are in favor of doing away with the Constitutional prohibition against double jeopardy if it suits your purpose?  Careful you are starting to sound like a vigilante yourself.

What was it you said a couple of days ago about you defending our freedoms?  I am beginning to feel like there are only certain freedoms you see fit to defend.  That can be spooky.  Suppose you do not see fit to defend the freedom of religion?  If you do not believe in that freedom where would a person of faith stand in your view?  And if we can pick and choose the freedoms we defend what happens when you say something obnoxious and the rest of us demand they throw your butt in jail?

Immie


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> As an interesting footnote...
> 
> George Zimmerman is reported to have emerged from "hiding" to pull a man from an overturned truck at an accident scene.  That according to Police.
> 
> That *darned* George!  Always up to no good!



If it turns out the guy he saved is white, expect riots, and Fuckwad Obama to give a speech condemning this act of racism.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Are the haters busy getting their "staged" story together?

We need yet another thread.  Zimmerman Rescue Excuses.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Are the haters busy getting their "staged" story together?
> 
> We need yet another thread.  Zimmerman Rescue Excuses.


Only in response to all the other excuses that have been waged, so what's new ? 

May the best excuses win I guess, but justice was served already, so the excuses waged on both sides are just that excuses countering excuses until it all finally fades out.

Lets not forget the two who came together on a night of confusion, and the tragic event that took place in which was not expected by either of them. Yet it's just another sad episode in the on going struggles between cultures who are trying to exist with one another as free Americans, but due to their unique circumstances in life, they somehow stray into the paths of each other, where the perfect storm can form in the halls of confusion, and bad things happen. We must learn from this or set ourselves up to keep on repeating these tragedies over and over again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Are the haters busy getting their "staged" story together?
> ...



It's a joke - we had an acquittal excuse joke thread.

EDIT - PS, this wasn't a cultural thing until the media, Al Sharpton and Crump made it a cultural thing.  This was an act of self defense as the verdict reflects.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 22, 2013)

Breaking News: George Zimmerman saved 4 peoples lives. He pulled a trapped family of four, including two children, out of the overturned SUV saving their lives before police or first responders arrived. The crash occurred at the intersection of I-4 and route 417, police said. The crash site is less than a mile from where he shot Martin.

Zimmerman thought that there might be a fire in the vehicle and he grabbed a fire extinguisher that he had inside his own truck. Seminole County Sheriff spokesperson Heather Smith confirmed that account to TheDC, explaining that officers on the scene reported that Zimmerman was carrying a fire extinguisher.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

FireFly said:


> HLN News breaking news: George Zimmerman saved 4 peoples lives a few days ago. He pulled a family of 4 from a wrecked & burning SUV saving their lives before police or first responders arrived.



It wasn't burning and HLN is late to the party.  lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

FireFly said:


> HLN News breaking news: George Zimmerman saved 4 peoples lives a few days ago. He pulled a family of 4 from a wrecked & burning SUV saving their lives before police or first responders arrived.



Did Fancy Grapes' head explode?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > HLN News breaking news: George Zimmerman saved 4 peoples lives a few days ago. He pulled a family of 4 from a wrecked & burning SUV saving their lives before police or first responders arrived.
> ...



Zimmerman thought that there might be a fire in the vehicle and he grabbed a fire extinguisher that he had inside his own truck. Seminole County Sheriff spokesperson Heather Smith confirmed that account to TheDC, explaining that officers on the scene reported that Zimmerman was carrying a fire extinguisher.

Haven't seen Sour Grapes face yet today. She is prepping for the Martin family interview later today. This will trash their script if it is live TV.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "..._Just so you know - *the weirdos on the Borg are of course saying it was "staged*".  So I'm sure that's going to be popping up on the forum soon. Yet another Sanford PD, truck over turned 'conspiracy'_".



Well, of *COURSE* it was *STAGED* !!!

An overturned truck, designed to bring-out Zimmy from his hidey-hole, in order to do a Good Deed, and to make him Look Better after the Guilty Verdict that many Liberals hung on him, regardless of the findings of his trial jury.

It's a kornspiracy, I tellz ya... a strange alignment of the planets... combining efforts by La Raza, The Vatican, the National Rifle Association, the Sanford Police, the National Association for the Advancement of White People, the Muslim Brotherhood, the Israeli Mossad, the European Union, the Communist Party of North Sanford, Florida, the US Forestry Service, the KKK, the Audobon Society, UNICEF, al-Qaeda, the George Wallace Memorial Foundation and the Southern Coalition of Ice Cream Vendors, plus British Petroleum...

All designed to make Zimmy look good...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctored NBC Zimmerman audio: "What's this truck up too? It looks black."


----------



## Meathead (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Doctored NBC Zimmerman audio: "What's this truck up too? It looks black."


NBC struck new levels of yellow journalism. Lefties bitch about FOX, go figure.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 22, 2013)

George Zimmerman is in the news again.
He rescued the people in a burning car in Florida.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Doctored NBC Zimmerman audio: "What's this truck up too? It looks black."
> ...



yellow journalism.  Lol, 

I think they ran the red.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 22, 2013)

The burning vehicle wasn't burning.

The overturned vehicle was overturned.

Overturned vehicles sometimes do burn, so I understand that GZ brought along his fire extinguisher when he went to help the family in that vehicle.   And the cop noted the fire extinguisher.  So the burning part of the story came to be.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

NBC is getting a well deserved butt kicking.

And these are the times I enjoy social media.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Zimmerman was the captain of the neighborhood watch.  He knew there were no videos.  Even if there were they would have been no good in a rainy night condition.

Zimmerman is a pathological liar.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

One mile from the murder scene.  Now that is weird.

This could be a hoax.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

*&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;  this  &#8593;&#8593;&#8593;*


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

this what?^


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It's a landmark case, and if the sophistication of the federal government is needed, then so be it. Sometimes extraordinary measures are needed.

It wouldn't be double jeopardy anyway as long as the feds don't try to prove manslaughter or murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> we need yet another thread.  Zimmerman rescue excuses.






snookie said:


> one mile from the murder scene.  Now that is weird.
> 
> This could be a hoax.



*&#8593;&#8593;&#8593; this  &#8593;&#8593;&#8593;*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Really?  You know which of your neighbors have phones with video capability and might be recording your activities?  You know precisely which ones see you come and go or doing other activities around your place.  How about the ones over on the next street where you walk your dog?  You have all that information?   Wow.  I'm impressed.  I have lived where I live for a long time now and I don't know have a clue which of my neighbors, not even those living next door, might have easy capability to video record something, much less those who live a block or two away.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > we need yet another thread.  Zimmerman rescue excuses.
> ...



I did not say it was, I said it could be.  Now, please leave me alone and let me excercise my free speech rights.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> LMAO
> 
> New thread!
> 
> George Zimmerman Emerged From Hiding for Truck Crash Rescue - ABC News



What are the chances of this happening by random? I wonder if Zimmerman ran him off the road.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

*&#8593;&#8593;&#8593; this &#8593;&#8593;&#8593;*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



np


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > And not one peep from MSM!  Outrageous!!!
> ...



Or Zimmerman solidly tapped the rear-end of the SUV when it passed. If Zimmerman did it skillfully enough, the driver of the SUV would likely not be sure he pitted him.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Zimmerman is lieing because he grabbed on to Trayvon's arm. Look at how Trayvon's phone seperated and landed apart.  It matches perfectly to what Rachel was hearing. Trayvon stopped were that phone dropped , he was not going to get close to Zimmerman. He said what you following me for? Zimmerman walks up to him saying what are you doing here drops his flash light and grabs Trayvon's arm causeing  the friction noise Rachel hear's. , the ear piece seperates from the phone landing on the left side of Trayvon, Trayvon says get off , she can still here through the Trayvon's phones's reciever . Trayvon bumps his hand holding the phone into himself trying to get loose from Zimmerman causeing the thump noise Rachel hears, and Trayvon drops the phone in the struggle on  were it lands in the grass on right side of were he stood and cuts off. Then they struggle on foot across the grass. Look at were the Tea was found. How close was it to the tree? Look at the police video and were George is talking .notice the tree behined him the branches sticking out from it and how close to were he says they were to it. Remember when Dr. Dimio said the injuries could be cause buy a tree branch. How about one that is still on the tree? During the struggle George backs into the tree gets the two scratches on his head from that. They struggle over Trayvon's tea falls out , don't recall if the skittles  were still in his pocker or not. Now there over were the t is . Trayvon finally takes his left hand and punches Zimmerman in the nose, causeiung Zimmerman to let go of him stumble back drop his keys an fall over cause engery number 3 to his head. Zimmermazn starts to  move a few minutes later and lift his head up too see Trayvon getting on to him there is three more bumps to Zimmermans head. Witch all 6 injuries. Trayvon starts backing off and Zimmerman then gets his gun shoots Trayvon , who gets up stumbles across the grass , puts hands on his chest and colapses and dies were he is found.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Evidently, the mentally defective Snoopie thinks that making ANY comment on its moronic posting efforts is akin to stifling its freedom of speech.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > And not one peep from MSM!  Outrageous!!!
> ...



*On no, the Borg!*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO
> ...



It's just too convenient.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a conspiracy I tell ya.

It's just impossible.

No guy who worked for a neighborhood watch could EVER get himself involved in a rescue situation.

I mean, really.  We all know how those White Hispanic crackers are.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Man if you guys are wrong you will be gobbling some crow.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 22, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Purile, as well as being almost functionally illiterate.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> > HLN News breaking news: George Zimmerman saved 4 peoples lives a few days ago. He pulled a family of 4 from a wrecked & burning SUV saving their lives before police or first responders arrived.
> ...



"The eyewitness told Breitbart News he helped assist the family out of the vehicle and put out the fire with the extinguisher."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 22, 2013)

FireFly said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



That is the only reference I have seen to there having been a fire.  I had not seen it before.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Rude as well as being totaly immature. And likes to create words that do not exist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He makes an excellent point. A silent struggle occurred before Good heard anything. A lot of things could have happened.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Well seeings how were back retrying the tried trial for the eleven thousandth time.

Later gators.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You spelled puerile wrong.  Who is the illeterate  one now?  lol.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 22, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



He just misspelled, "puerile" which means silly or childish.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



lol, looks like we both caught that one.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



I lot of things could have been said and the exsact  struggle will never be known but George had Trayvon buy the arm because of how his phone sperated and fell. and they struggled on foot because know other part of them was wet except George's back from the fall and Trayvon's knees So they had to have struggles on foot . It just makes so much sense. What people do not understand is Get off does not necesarily mean some one is on top of you fully. It some one has grabbed on you, like grabbing on to your arm, that is in a sense on you  and there for some people say get off.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Interesting. I juat thought the word did not exist.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 22, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You believed it?

Hey I have some bridges I want to sell to you.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




There were gaps in his story.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 22, 2013)

Why are you all still obsessing over this shit?

Christ almighty, get a fucking life


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Boys and girls, please sign up for this week's spelling bee.

First prize is.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why are you all still obsessing over this shit?
> 
> Christ almighty, get a fucking life



You don't recognize future history.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

First prize is whatever the definition of is, is.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yes I did and at this stage, who gives a flying fuck.  This is a regular guy that got in a bad situation and then had the weight of the world after him.    He was found NG just as the original PD investigation concluded before this dog and pony show.  Just as the FBI determined after investigating him at length for a race crime that Crump and Al (see below) brought to the DOJ FOR THEIR GAIN.  You, my friend, are the sucker. 

Guess what?  He just helped save some people!  He's a regular guy.  He's not a pathological liar, he's not any of those things.  It. Is. What. It. Is.

This is what Al Sharpton and Crump DO - they look for something to exploit for money and they exploit the hell out of it for their own gain.  So guess what?  You bought their shit and are putting fuel in their limos.   They got this one up to DOJ's desk for a Fed investigation on a state matter with the help of the good old lying their asses off, ratings media.

You bought it, you keep buying it. 

That keeps 'em in business.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Nope.  Doesn't this get old for you?

They told him TM made a video of the altercation.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 22, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


That proves that zimmerman was lying.  He knew that TM did not come towards him.  He snuck up on TM and shot him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> First prize is whatever the definition of is, is.



That would be a cum stained blue dress....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> That proves that zimmerman was lying.  He knew that TM did not come towards him.  He snuck up on TM and shot him.



Even as racists go, you're quite the fucking retard......


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Immanuel (Jul 22, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You pay word games to justify shredding the Constitution?  Shame on you.

It seems evident that your statements about defending American freedoms were little more than bravado and that you would spit upon the Constitution like Bush and Obama and their cronies.

Immie


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Lol, you are an ideologically blinded fool.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> One mile from the murder scene.  Now that is weird.
> 
> This could be a hoax.



Why?  Because YOU are never to be found a mile from YOUR OWN HOME?

Seriously, did you have to get elective surgery to be such a dipshit?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The family of four might disagree with that.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok this is just getting bizarro.

Are the lunatics truly suggesting that Zimmerman ran someone off the road in order to stage a rescue?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 22, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



That's a neat trick considering the ballistics report that stated that Martin was shot while bent over.  So you're saying that Zimmerman "snuck up" on Trayvon...threw himself flat on the ground and shot Trayvon as he leaned over him?  Draw that up on a chalk board, Snookie...I'd love to see you picture how it took place!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2013)

Zimmerman Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> 
> Are the lunatics truly suggesting that Zimmerman ran someone off the road in order to stage a rescue?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA



*lunatics*

exactly


----------



## horselightning (Jul 22, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Actually Trayvon was on top but turning to go away. Even Dr. D the defense specialist said he could have been turning as if to get up from the fight. It has to be true becasue there is no way George could have gotten his gun out and shot Trayvon, the way he said Trayvon was on top of him,. Trayvon had to pulling back and turning as if to get up. Even George said he stood up and a neighbor said he walked away and fell and died. hands on chest of course. 

It kind of creeps me out the way George was going around after the shot , saying I shot him like he won some video game or something.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> 
> Are the lunatics truly suggesting that Zimmerman ran someone off the road in order to stage a rescue?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA





horselightning said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



*Trayvon was on top but turning to go away. Even Dr. D the defense specialist said he could have been turning as if to get up from the fight.*

no he didnt 

the bullet path through the hoodie and the undershirt matched the entrance wound 

as a straight on shot 

if turning away the holes and wound would have been mismatched 

the lab was able to predict the angle of martins body over zimmerman 

based on the marks left behind on the hoodie the undershirt and the skin 

plus the weight  of the watermelon juice in his pocket 

*no way George could have gotten his gun out and shot Trayvon, the way he said Trayvon was on top of him*

lots of talk about absolutes 

as if martins leg was fused to zimmermans body 

it is quite possible to slip an arm in between a leg positioned over your  body 

however at this point in the trial the state had given up on their position 

that zimmerman was on top of martin 

thus adding additional reasonable doubt


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Calm down. I don't entirely blame you for your position. I don't entirely like it either, but catastrophic injustices should be corrected. I don't know if the feds will do this or not, as most believe there is a lot of ambivalence whether they can or not. I am just stating common sense guidelines to show that it is still a real possibility, and I cited the Rodney King case to back me up, which for some odd reason you have totally ignored, even though you clicked on the reply earlier that was talking about King and double jeopardy.



> The judge acknowledged that having two such trials did not legally constitute double jeopardy, but nonetheless it "raised the specter of unfairness."



I guess I need to repeat it for Immie's sake: Why then didn't double jeopardy preclude _the officers_ from being charged in federal court? I know the cases are different, ok? But as long as the civil rights charges don't match the acquittals in any way, what's the problem?

Maybe it's fate. For the sake of all the Immies and half-Immies out there, maybe we need even a U.S. Supreme Court ruling on this case and a little new ground in law to rest their troubled minds.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_King#The_officers



> *The officers*
> 
> The Los Angeles district attorney charged officers Koon, Powell, Briseno and Wind with use of excessive force. Sergeant Koon, while he did not strike King, only having deployed the Taser, was, as the supervisory officer at the scene, charged with "willfully permitting and failing to take action to stop the unlawful assault."
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



In order to get stippling from the powder as it was on Martin's clothing and for the bullet holes to line up properly, the pathologist stated that Martin had to be leaning OVER Zimmerman!  Not turned away...not pulled back.  If he WAS turned away or pulled back you would have had different stippling and the holes would have lined up in a totally different manner.  Did you watch the trial?  You don't seem to remember what the experts testified to.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Were you drooling while you typed this about how you feel about his character?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

FireFly said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > FireFly said:
> ...



Zimmerman saves victims from mangled SUV roll-over crash - Wilmington Conservative | Examiner.com



> It is widely presumed that the second man was Zimmerman's personal bodyguard, who has yet to be publically identified.



How would this look if someone had died in the crash? Hmm, Zimmerman "presiding" over more dead bodies.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had a vision and I know what really happened.  Zimmerman tripped and busted his nose  and was knocked out.  TM went to assist GM and found that he had no pulse and started administering CPR.   While TM was giving GZ CPR he screamed for help.  GZ woke and shot TM in cold blood.  GZ is the Devil and will burn in Hell.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 23, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> I've had a vision and I know what really happened.  Zimmerman tripped and busted his nose  and was knocked out.  TM went to assist GM and found that he had no pulse and started administering CPR.   While TM was giving GZ CPR he screamed for help.  GZ woke and shot TM in cold blood.  GZ is the Devil and will burn in Hell.


Actually, that's a far better case than the prosecution presented.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> 
> Are the lunatics truly suggesting that Zimmerman ran someone off the road in order to stage a rescue?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA



It's just as likely, in the least, than the timing of Zimmerman being released, and in his first few days to do whatever he wants without the ankle bracelet, he miraculously finds this crash.

Zimmerman could have easily drove in any lull in the traffic on the freeway and simply waited for the correct victim alone to drive by him and pit them. If he sped up carefully and nudged the SUV's rear-end, the driver wouldn't have known for sure what happened. Another coincidence is that it was an SUV, which are the most likely vehicles to roll easily. Another coincidence was there were no independent witnesses. Sound familiar?

Zimmerman had not only the motive to act as a patrol again and to look like a good citizen. (Assuming GZ killed Trayvon wrongfully which includes much of America) Once killers get that taste for blood, almost always they will never stop on their relentless pursuit of more. If I'm right, the trail of broken and dead bodies will betray him someday, hopefully soon. People should at least be contemplative to the potentials involved.

Similarities in crimes are often how investigators catch desperate criminals.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 23, 2013)

Hahahahahahaaaaa...

Thank you. You have much more effectively illuminated the extreme lunacy precipitated by the Zimmerman Derangement Syndrome than I ever could have.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 23, 2013)

This...

" If I'm right, the trail of broken and dead bodies will betray him someday, hopefully soon."


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA...

Seriously, and people say progressivism isn't a mental illness. Puh-lease.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Hahahahahahaaaaa...
> 
> Thank you. You have much more effectively illuminated the extreme lunacy precipitated by the Zimmerman Derangement Syndrome than I ever could have.



First impressions are usually correct. I can see this picture of Zimmerman and how he was easily as fitting any early picture of any psycho out there.








A leopard cannot change his spots.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahahaaaaa...
> ...



And a liberal cannot change his views.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> This...
> 
> " If I'm right, the trail of broken and dead bodies will betray him someday, hopefully soon."
> 
> ...



Zimmerman groupies are pathetic.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Obama can kiss my ass.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I've known lots of 'regular' guys. They don't have past problems with the police or have been the subject of a restraining order. They don't have cousins accusing them of sexual molestation that went on for years. They aren't under the care of psychiatrists and counselors and aren't on anti-depressants.  They don't lie to the court about how much money they have so they don't have to pay a high bail.  They don't carry around concealed weapons.  The fact he gained 100 pounds in a year illustrates how emotionally/mentally unbalanced he is.  Zimmerman was a disaster waiting to happen. A nut case.  Everything about him shouts nut case, unreliable, someone whose veracity is always questionable. That this 'accident' happened just at the right time to turn him into a hero (he thought the other incident was going to) is very suspect.  It's far too coincidental and convenient.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Man, the lengths that you liberals will go to "get" George Zimmerman is scary.  The guy gained all that weight because he's cowering inside somewhere because he's frightened some loon like you will attack him.  You all act like a lynch mob...and then you say that Zimmerman is a "nut case" because he's afraid of you?

What this latest accident points out is the even after all he's gone through, George Zimmerman STILL cares enough about others to try and help them.  Quite frankly, Esmerelda...we need MORE George Zimmerman's and fewer you's.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> ...



Wow...the above is REALLY stupid.  I mean EPICALLY stupid!  Dumb & Dumber stupid!  Rachel Jenteal stupid!  "...the trail of broken and dead bodies will betray him..."  Really, Quick?  You REALLY just wrote that?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



LOL Oh, thanks. I've never murdered anyone.  We need more murderers?  More trigger happy, gun toting folks on prescription anti-depressants?  More people who blow away unarmed, innocent civilians?  Really?  How about I get armed and go after you, as you need more people like Zimmerman, armed and dangerous?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> ...



Because as we all know...George Zimmerman is also an expert stunt man in his spare time...famous for his high speed "pitting".  He's now off to points unknown to work on the next Fast & Furious movie where he's Vin Diesel's stunt double.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Since I don't commit assault and battery against people I'm not worried about George Zimmerman, Esmerelda.  George didn't blow away an "innocent civilian"...he shot a thug wannabe who viciously attacked him for no reason.  It's sad what happened that night.  A life was wasted.  Not by George Zimmerman's actions but by Trayvon Martin's.  What he did was criminal but beyond that...it was stupid.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, Trayvon did nothing wrong at all. What Zimmerman did was criminal and stupid and one day, one way or another, he will pay.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You're right.  Karma has a way of balancing things out.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Why don't you do something proactive for your community, Esmerelda?  Volunteer to do Neighbor Hood watch.  Oh wait...you're a progressive...you don't DO things like that.  You believe that if you're "nice" to the bad people that they'll all be "nice" back to you.  Then you run into someone like Trayvon who does his talking with his fists and you end up in the hospital asking "WHY!  WHY!  WHY!!!"


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


What an idiotic thing to say. You don't know anything about my life. I've helped and aided more people than you or Zimmerman combined have ever even met.  Fool.  Don't make such a stupid assumption.  Also, your assumptions about Trayvon show how deeply disturbed you are: you'll say anthing to support the pro-gun stance. It's not about caring about people, it's not about protecting people or helping them: it's about being armed, to the point you will villify an murdered, innocent young  man.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You people continue to amaze...if the Police had arrived a few moments earlier, Trayvon Martin would have been arrested for assault and battery and his narrow ass would have been hauled to jail right then and there.  Somehow in your strange reality...Zimmerman pulling his gun and shooting Martin because he feared for his life negated the crime that Martin committed.  Not sure how you manage that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You want to do something REALLY proactive for your community?  Work at a soup kitchen rather than a neighborhood watch.

Why?

Simple..................if you work at a soup kitchen you can see where the people are really hurting, and may be able to figure out a way to help them.  If you work at a neighborhood watch, you're going to think of ways that you are above the people on your street, and start looking for ways to get rid if them (because you think they're suspicious because they're out late at night without a mandate from the neighborhood, and you are, so that gives you the license to take them down and feel better about yourself).

Kinda the same reason Zimmerman did, because he thought blacks were nothing more than troublemakers and thugs, even though all Trayvon had on him was a can of tea and some Skittles.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You come across as the typical limousine liberal, Essie.  Zimmerman actually *did* things for people, not just talk about it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


When one is in a school yard level fist fight, one is not in danger of one's life.  Zimmerman used lethal force in a non lethal situation.  He needs to pay for taking another person's life for no good reason.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Got any links to show that Zimmerman did anything for the African-Americans?

And please..................no right wing sites, actual news sites if you please.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


LOL  Every day of my working life I do things for others. I am not just talking about it, it is my life's work.  I've spent 26 years helping hundreds of people each year, directly, one on one. Limousine? That's funny. I haven't had a car for over 10 years, and the last one I had was a Ford Festiva.  I make half of what most people with my education and training make, of what I could make if I worked only for the almighty dollar.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



If that was REALLY George Zimmerman's attitude towards blacks (and not simply the persona that he's been given by people with agendas in the main stream media) it makes it hard to understand why he would organize that protest against the son of a white Sanford Police officer who beat a black homeless man.  It would make it hard to understand why he mentored two young black kids.  George Zimmerman doesn't think that ALL blacks are troublemakers and thugs...he was however aware that the people who are breaking into the homes of his neighbors had been identified as young black males.  This isn't a racial profiling thing.  It's simply understanding the *reality* of that neighborhood in Sanford, Florida.  They were NOT having problems with Asians breaking into homes.  They were not having problems with people who looked Swedish breaking into homes.  They were having a serious problem with young black males breaking into homes.  THAT is the reason why Zimmerman looked at Trayvon Martin with suspicion that night.  And if you REALLY want to point a finger at who was responsible for what happened that night?  Point your finger at the kids who DID break into homes and DID have a neighborhood so uneasy that they found it necessary to form a Neighborhood Watch!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



School yard level fist fight?  Interesting concept, Essie!  Your school system must have been different than mine.  We didn't sucker punch others then straddle them and bang their heads against the pavement.

It's amazing that you are *certain* that Martin was not endangering Zimmerman's life when he was attacking him like that.  I take it that you base your opinion on your many experiences with street fights?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You just made a case for racial profiling and admitted that's what Zimmerman did. No matter what race Trayvon was or his age or how he was dressed, he was not a burgler, he was not responsible for what other kids did, he should not have been hunted down as he was because of what other kids who look like him did....that's racial profiling and it is wrong BECAUSE as we saw in this case, an innocent person died because of what others who look like him or are of the same race and age as him have done.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2013)

KissMy said:


>


Wow.... The eye opener..  And so goes it with the 200 lb. elephant in the room... Ouch.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 23, 2013)

You know.................I'm wondering how many conservatives on this board would be willing to let their twitter feeds be posted?

I'm guessing not many.

Me?  I don't have a twitter account.  I believe twitter is for twits.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.................I'm wondering how many conservatives on this board would be willing to let their twitter feeds be posted?
> 
> I'm guessing not many.
> 
> Me?  I don't have a twitter account.  I believe twitter is for twits.



There's a little thing called a lock on Twitter that most fools don't use because their point is to broadcast their stupidity to the entire world.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > That proves that zimmerman was lying.  He knew that TM did not come towards him.  He snuck up on TM and shot him.
> ...



The new conservative talking point shows that they are anti-racist, anti-racist.  A new type of sophistic deflection to take the heat off of themselves.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know about all that because I'm still laughing about Z being called a hero for saving the family wearing the boycotted Mickey ears.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.................I'm wondering how many conservatives on this board would be willing to let their twitter feeds be posted?
> 
> I'm guessing not many.
> 
> Me?  I don't have a twitter account.  I believe twitter is for twits.


I would be willing to let anything I have posted on the internet be shown to all, as I have nothing to hide myself.. Sad for the ones whom do have so much to hide, and I think there are many whom have this problem today maybe or maybe it's not as many as one would think, so who knows really? Hmmmm.

I always knew this internet, and the new technology of today was a bad thing when it comes to recording everything people do or say, and it has shown to be a set up for future problems to arise for many, so it best not to say or do anything that will come back to haunt, and that is the way I always seen it as, but most people are highly gullible and naïve these days about it all.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know.................I'm wondering how many conservatives on this board would be willing to let their twitter feeds be posted?
> ...



Employers use the social media to check out the job seekers.  It's never a good idea to use your real name.  I keep thinking of the movie, "the Jerk" when Steve Martin got his name in the phone book.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know.................I'm wondering how many conservatives on this board would be willing to let their twitter feeds be posted?
> ...



That and if there's a crime you go under the microscope.  The moral of the story is don't post that kind of thing on the Internet.  Young people are the worst about that.  They haven't learned self control anyhow so everything goes on the internet.  Thats why you're supposed to teach your kids about the internet and monitor them.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There are none so blind as those that will not see.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



If someone is nuts enough to do it, I don't see what would be so hard. Just about every cop can do it and that's with cars going full-out, not just a leisurely SUV on the freeway that's a big old target.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Says the amateur who obviously hasn't done anything remotely like that.

There is a reason that we have professional stuntmen, dumbass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

It's verified by the cops on scene the family with boycotted mickey ears on and another person that stopped to help.

This is more Fantasy Unicorn Land conversation.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Stuntman? How is that? My guess is you're just trying to be difficult again. 

Any cop can pit another car in a high-speed pursuit, right? Are they stuntmen? LOL

Was what we were talking about a high-speed pursuit? Your comments are a little off the wall.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

LOL Zimmerman didn't do any heroic feat or save anyone!  He and another passerby helped the family exit their SUV after it had a crash, a minor, one car crash where no one was injured.  *Much ado about absolutely nothing.  *God, what a fucking laugh this is!!!

"The 29-year-old and another man helped a couple and their two children out of the SUV, Seminole County Sheriff's spokeswoman Kim Cannaday said."  SkyNews

"The sheriff's office said there were four occupants inside -- two parents and two children. There were no reports of injuries."   http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/2...uck-crash-last-week-police-say/#ixzz2ZsDug9Tp


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 23, 2013)

Almost 29,000 replies here LOL.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LOL Zimmerman didn't do any heroic feat or save anyone!  He and another passerby helped the family exit their SUV after it had a crash, a minor crash where no one was seriously injured.  Much ado about absolutely nothing.
> 
> God, what a fucking laugh this is!!!
> 
> "The 29-year-old and another man helped a couple and their two children out of the SUV, Seminole County Sheriff's spokeswoman Kim Cannaday said."  SkyNews



He stopped to help. It's far more than most people do but go ahead. Continue the lynching.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Almost 29,000 replies here LOL.



This is the 100 thread Z merged messed up thread.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Zimmerman didn't do any heroic feat or save anyone!  He and another passerby helped the family exit their SUV after it had a crash, a minor crash where no one was seriously injured.  Much ado about absolutely nothing.
> ...



I don't believe that is true. Most people don't arrive at the scene of a crash before the police do: I never have.  If they do, most people probably would stop to help if they can.  Zimmerman is a wanna be hero, who, in his zeal to be a hero, messed up really bad and killed someone, caused a death.  He is no one to be admired.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's verified by the cops on scene the family with boycotted mickey ears on and another person that stopped to help.
> 
> This is more Fantasy Unicorn Land conversation.



lucky for George the cops didnt look in his back seat 

and find the side cutters he used to cut their brake line 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 29,000 replies here LOL.
> ...



yes

send


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 29,000 replies here LOL.
> ...



Just wait until they blend in the Z car crash threads, and the ones they missed on the first go round.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



go to the other and take a stop in the lynching one 4 pages back


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


In high crime areas, where the crimes are being committed by certain people and/or certain groups, even the cops do ask what color the perp was upon many occasions, because they use this information to figure into a lot of things when investigating an area being dealt with or upon the crimes being committed in an area, and by whom it is that they are being committed by, and so it is that they ask this for reasons of by whom they are committed by,  as so to figure upon next where to look to for answers in or upon who to go to, and also to ask questions towards just to hope for a person to be found for whom might know within an area, and they do this in order to hopefully find these answers, otherwise if they are looking for a suspect hidden or hiding within a race, for whom feels that the race will protect them or that they can blend in and not be found amongst their race in this way, there has to be a method used in which to find them. 

It's amazing how people act as if they are dumbfounded by all this sort of stuff, but in reality they aren't as dumfounded as much as people think they are, but more so in protect mode when there is a problem that looks to embarrass a whole race in which they feel it does when certain bad things happen within their race, and so it is that sometimes a race is being looked at in certain areas when crimes are committed, and this if in a higher volume by a certain race that they are being committed by, in order to infiltrate the race who may be a tight nit bunch who will not squeal on another for fear that the whole race will be implicated by what a few or more are doing within the race. More and more it seems that people are moving away from this giving safe harbor to criminals though, because they see that it is and has been the wrong thing to do, even though it was felt in the past that if the unity is broken, and the bad isn't somehow hidden when bad things happen, then the whole race is implicated, and when this happens they feel that it emboldens the enemies in which they felt have been after them for centuries now as a race. What can be done or said I wonder to make them feel as if unifying as Americans is the better thing to do, because the enemy is none other than an old ghost anymore in which they fear, and not the real deal that existed once upon a time in America, for whom they had a real reason to fear?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Yep.....


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



In the back, with an Uzi, while his mother watched and the neighborhood children cried.

If you're  going lie, lie big


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> LOL Zimmerman didn't do any heroic feat or save anyone!  He and another passerby helped the family exit their SUV after it had a crash, a minor, one car crash where no one was injured.  *Much ado about absolutely nothing.  *God, what a fucking laugh this is!!!
> 
> "The 29-year-old and another man helped a couple and their two children out of the SUV, Seminole County Sheriff's spokeswoman Kim Cannaday said."  SkyNews
> 
> "The sheriff's office said there were four occupants inside -- two parents and two children. There were no reports of injuries."   George Zimmerman rescues family from truck crash last week, police say | Fox News


Zimmerman is synonymous with exaggeration.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Nobody could out lie Zimmerman.  He can make up stories faster than a red horse can fly.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no doubt that zimmerman was driving around with a police scanner playing cop.  Sick mofo.  I wonder if he is still locked and loaded.  A bullet proof vest wont stop an armor piercing round, lol.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Now all the crazies have a fix on Zimmerman.  He's gonna wind up like Jesse  James, lol.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Why was Trayvon Martin *in* Sanford, Essie?  Isn't it because he'd just been suspended from school because they caught him with jewelry and a watch that had been stolen from a nearby home over in Miami?  That's your "innocent" kid.  What you "head in the sand" liberals don't want to admit is that Trayvon Martin is EXACTLY the kind of kid who had been breaking into homes in that gated community!  When he's walking aimlessly through the neighborhood looking at homes?  It's very possible given his history that he's looking for another home to break into.  But nobody is allowed to point that out because it would be "profiling" poor little innocent Trayvon!  That's a crock.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You make accusations with no proof.  Travon, like zimmerman, was never convicted of anything.  So, keep your racist comments to yourself until you have proof, esse.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone want to take a stab at explaining where young Trayvon gets the money to buy his gold teeth and all the pot he's smoking?  He doesn't have a job...he's been suspended from school for possession of stolen goods...but I fully expect I'll be accused of "racism" for pointing out that he's not short on cash to buy some really expensive stuff.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2013)

*George Zimmerman was found 'Not Guilty' in the death of Travon Martin.

That is the end of the matter, at law.

Next slide, please.*

============================


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> You make accusations with no proof.



Pot, Kettle...I see you've met.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Anyone want to take a stab at explaining where young Trayvon gets the money to buy his gold teeth and all the pot he's smoking?  He doesn't have a job...he's been suspended from school for possession of stolen goods...but I fully expect I'll be accused of "racism" for pointing out that he's not short on cash to buy some really expensive stuff.



Yeah, like his two dollar plastic wrist watch.  His mother probably gives him an allowance.  Also, his father probably dropped some bread on him.

Is that so strange to you, whitey?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You're right...Trayvon never was "convicted" of a crime.  He was never "charged" with a crime either.  He was however suspended from school for what he did.  You might want to question whether the "School Police" over in Miami were more interested in keeping their crime in the schools statistics at a low level than they were in arresting kids and charging them?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > You make accusations with no proof.
> ...



post parser^


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to take a stab at explaining where young Trayvon gets the money to buy his gold teeth and all the pot he's smoking?  He doesn't have a job...he's been suspended from school for possession of stolen goods...but I fully expect I'll be accused of "racism" for pointing out that he's not short on cash to buy some really expensive stuff.
> ...



Want to take a shot at explaining all the stolen jewelry that was found in his backpack while they were searching it for the markers he was defacing school property with?  Think his mother or father gave him that stuff as well?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It was never proven that it wss stolen.  It was probably cheap costume bling.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Trayvon says that it belonged to a "friend".  Trayvon was lying his little tush off.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Trayvon says that it belonged to a "friend".  Trayvon was lying his little tush off.



prove it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Where did it come from if it wasn't stolen, Snookie?  It's actually goods that were stolen from a house near the High School that Trayvon attended over in Miami.  So you want to explain how it ended up in "poor little innocent Trayvon's" backpack?  Let me guess...someone "planted" it there to frame him?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



link for proof?  No twitters please.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Doesn't change the hypocrisy of you calling out someone for failing to provide proof to accusations made.  You're the QUEEN of that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



still deflecting, I see, instead of providing proof.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon says that it belonged to a "friend".  Trayvon was lying his little tush off.
> ...






By Frances Robles
frobles@MiamiHerald.com

SANFORD -- As thousands of people gathered here to demand an arrest in the Trayvon Martin case, a more complicated portrait began to emerge of a teenager whose problems at school ranged from getting spotted defacing lockers to getting caught with a marijuana baggie and womens jewelry.

The Miami Gardens teen who has become a national symbol of racial injustice was suspended three times, and had a spotty school record that his familys attorneys say is irrelevant to the facts that led up to his being gunned down on Feb. 26.

"In October, a school police investigator said he saw Trayvon on the school surveillance camera in an unauthorized area hiding and being suspicious. Then he said he saw Trayvon mark up a door with W.T.F  an acronym for what the f---. The officer said he found Trayvon the next day and went through his book bag in search of the graffiti marker.

Instead the officer reported he found womens jewelry and a screwdriver that he described as a burglary tool, according to a Miami-Dade Schools Police report obtained by The Miami Herald. Word of the incident came as the familys lawyer acknowledged that the boy was suspended in February for getting caught with an empty bag with traces of marijuana, which he called irrelevant and an attempt to demonize a victim.

Trayvons backpack contained 12 pieces of jewelry, in addition to a watch and a large flathead screwdriver, according to the report, which described silver wedding bands and earrings with diamonds.

Trayvon was asked if the jewelry belonged to his family or a girlfriend.

Martin replied its not mine. A friend gave it to me, he responded, according to the report. Trayvon declined to name the friend."

Read more here: SANFORD: Multiple suspensions paint complicated portrait of Trayvon Martin - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com

Gee, wonder why Trayvon declined to name the friend?  Who does that?  Oh, that's right GUILTY people do that!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Nobody could out lie Zimmerman.  He can make up stories faster than a red horse can fly.



Faster than you SPLC Klansmen can make up "White Hispanic?"


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody could out lie *Zimmerman.  He can make up stories faster than* a red horse can fly.
> ...


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



See post #28956 for your latest unproven accusation.

And I don't think you know what deflecting means.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors - Atlas Shrugs


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors - Atlas Shrugs



What bullshit. This is pathetic.  People who  need to denegrate and villify a poor innocent dead child should be so deeply ashamed, deeply.  This is really, really disgusting.  How can you live with yourself?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



This is a complete lie.  No such 'fact' about that has ever emerged, not by authorities, not by anyone who is credible.  It is really sad, pathetic and sickening to see people try to do this to a young man who is dead, who was unarmed and innocent and murdered by a ridiculous wanna be cop/hero.  God, you people should be so deeply ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


Why not just ask him for a link or proof ? That would be better than a speech before knowing it is a lie or not right ? If don't believe the link, then how about start out with "in my opinion" this is a lie, and then move on to the rest of your rant/rebuttal/speech from there ?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 23, 2013)

Why are gun owners always profiled, chased, stopped, harassed, beaten & or arrested???

[youtube]OWpGRnldTp0[/youtube]


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors - Atlas Shrugs
> ...



What's "bullshit" is the whole notion that Trayvon Martin WAS a poor innocent child!  I'm sorry, Essie but he wasn't innocent...he was hanging with the wrong crowd...he was headed down the wrong road in life.  Kindly explain the jewelry that was found in his backpack!  Where does a teenager get silver wedding rings and earrings with diamonds?  From a "friend"?  A friend that you won't name?  Really?  You buy that nonsense?  It's pathetic how naive some of you people really are when it comes to this case.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin?s Involvement In Local Burglaries Covered Up By Media, School, Police, Prosecutors - Atlas Shrugs
> ...



Easy.  The kid  died doing what he loved.  Isn't that kinda kewl?  Yes, it's sad.  But  you want to deny him an honest legacy and pretend he is something and someone he would hate.  Some one he would start beating the hell out of..tsk tsk tsk, shame on you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



An imperfect teenager does not deserve to die.  Millions of kids act up in high school and hang out with the wrong crowd and end up being productive, high achieving adults.  BTW did George Zimmerman even have a job? Was he, is he even a productive member of society?  It's people who are getting in trouble as adults who are the ones to worry about and condemn, not rebellious teenagers.  Zimmerman had several problems with the law and with violence, as an adult.  He's the one to condemn, not a rebellious teenager.


----------



## georgiapeach (Jul 23, 2013)

The above poll says it all really.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



So stealing things from people's houses is "acting up" in your eyes?  Interesting how you excuse what Trayvon Martin was doing in his life as being "rebellious".  

Did George Zimmerman have a job?  Yes, he used to be an insurance underwriter (something you'd know if you'd listened to the trial testimony...which you obviously DIDN'T!), a full time job he held while also going to college nights.  Boy, you REALLY have to watch those darned underwriters, Essie!  They are a DANGEROUS bunch!!! (eye-roll)


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I would agree that a rebellious teenager does not deserve to die just because he is rebellious.  Nor does an adult who has one or two minor blemishes on his/her personal record.

 But if the rebellious teenager decides to physically assault somebody to the point that somebody is in fear of his life, the rebellious teenager does deserve to be at risk for whatever extreme measures are necessary to deal with that.

No law abiding citizen deserves to be put at risk of their life, health, or well being by somebody determined to do violence to them.

Trayvon Martin probably wasn't a bad kid, but the evidence the jury didn't see is pretty strong that he likely did commit at least one burglary or at least received stolen property, he was crude and vulgar on Facebook and Twitter, he bragged about his fight club and guns and doing drugs.

At the time of the shooting, George Zimmerman was working as an underwriter for Digital Risk, a mortgage risk-management firm.   He mentored black teenagers in his home.   He took a girlfriend who happened to be black to his senior prom.   After a rash of burglaries in his neighborhood, he, along with his neighbors, organized the neighborhood watch progrm and included the Sanford Police Dept. in that process.   He was well liked and well respected among his neighbors and dozens of them, both black and white, offered to testify to his character on his behalf.

And none of that changes the fact that a jury, after an exhaustively detailed trial, found insufficient evidence to convict him of murder or manslaughter.

On what basis do you see one of the two parties as more worthy of condemnation than the other?  On what basis do you see a person who was declared not gulty in a fair trial, along with his family,  to be deserving of hate mail, death threats, to be persecuted by the government, and to continue to be trashed by the media and people on message boards who don't know him, but presume the right to judge him?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> ...



There were multiple eyewitness to this crash as it happened by people who could not stop. Their 911 calls were recorded & posted. They have been interviewed. The crash victims family have made their statements. Their vehicles had a secret recording device that records pre-crash events & vehicle system data. All phone companies record GPS location & call logs. The FBI has been on this from day one & can't find anything suggesting this crash was staged. Zimmerman would have used a black family if he would have staged this.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



And how very sad it is that they've been looking.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 23, 2013)

What people like Essie can't seem to understand is that the Trayvon Martin that they "believe" existed is simply an image that was put out by the Martin family lawyers to help them win a huge civil law suit.  You listen to the story that was coming out of the Martin camp and you'd think that Trayvon was raised by the Huxtables...the product of a loving and stable home!  The truth is, he seldom stayed with either his mother or his father.  He was living with an uncle.  His mother and father were clueless about what was going on in Trayvon's life because the real truth is that they weren't IN much of Trayvon's life.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> What people like Essie can't seem to understand is that the Trayvon Martin that they "believe" existed is simply an image that was put out by the Martin family lawyers to help them win a huge civil law suit.  You listen to the story that was coming out of the Martin camp and you'd think that Trayvon was raised by the Huxtables...the product of a loving and stable home!  The truth is, he seldom stayed with either his mother or his father.  He was living with an uncle.  His mother and father were clueless about what was going on in Trayvon's life because the real truth is that they weren't IN much of Trayvon's life.



BTW oldfart, my  name is not essie, it is Esmeralda.  

You are a sick, sick sad old man if you think that demonizing a dead, murdered teenager furthers you or your position in any way.  All it does is make you a small, evil spirited, sad individual.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> BTW oldfart, my  name is not essie, it is Esmeralda.
> 
> You are a sick, sick sad old man if you think that demonizing a dead, murdered teenager furthers you or your position in any way.  All it does is make you a small, evil spirited, sad individual.



I'm curious, when you folk don your hoods and robes, do you burn a crescent moon on Zimmerman's lawn? I mean, it wouldn't be a cross like your mirror image, right?


----------



## KissMy (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> What people like Essie can't seem to understand is that the Trayvon Martin that they "believe" existed is simply an image that was put out by the Martin family lawyers to help them win a huge civil law suit.  You listen to the story that was coming out of the Martin camp and you'd think that Trayvon was raised by the Huxtables...the product of a loving and stable home!  The truth is, he seldom stayed with either his mother or his father.  He was living with an uncle.  His mother and father were clueless about what was going on in Trayvon's life because the real truth is that they weren't IN much of Trayvon's life.



Trayvon was bounced around like a pinball between parents, step parents & uncle. He was often homeless & kicked out of school. He robbed, stole, illegally sold guns, drugs & attacked snitches like Zimmerman. Trayvon's TV & court parents are all for show me the money!

[youtube]TmstkwoyTdo[/youtube]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 23, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> On what basis do you see one of the two parties as more worthy of condemnation than the other?



Because one of them murdered an innocent, unarmed individual who was was in a place he had a right to be and minding his own business. Zimmerman's life was never in danger.  He used lethal force in a non-lethal situation.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On what basis do you see one of the two parties as more worthy of condemnation than the other?
> ...



Repeating a lie often enough only makes the liar boring


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 23, 2013)

let me ask this question.  If you change lanes and don't use your directional and I flip out because you almost ran me off the road.  Then at the stop light i jump out of my car, start kicking your ass.  You shoot me and kill me.  Are you guilty of murder or are you protecting yourself?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 23, 2013)

It is over... Zimmerman is innocent and Trayvon is no more less dead. All of you still feeding the racist democrats trolls need to get new hobbies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Because one of them murdered an innocent, unarmed individual who was was in a place he had a right to be and minding his own business. Zimmerman's life was never in danger.  He used lethal force in a non-lethal situation.



I'm curious, why do you lie like you do?

is it your racism?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody could out lie Zimmerman.  He can make up stories faster than a red horse can fly.
> ...



show me one post where I said "white hispanic".

BTW, hispanic is not a race.  An hispanic could be from mexico,puerto  rico  cuba, but probably not spain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2013)

The media certainly used the term 'white Hispanic' and most dishonestly and for nefarious reasons when they did so.  All fair minded people, even Snookie, should acknowledge that.

There is no designation for "white Hispanic" on any statistical data base but rather only "White - non Hispanic".



> Hispanics or Latinos are those people who classified themselves in one of the specific Spanish, Hispanic, or Latino categories listed on the Census 2010 questionnaire -"Mexican," "Puerto Rican", or "Cuban"-as well as those who indicate that they are "another Hispanic, Latino, or Spanish origin." People who do not identify with one of the specific origins listed on the questionnaire but indicate that they are "another Hispanic, Latino, or Spanish origin" are those whose origins are from Spain, the Spanish-speaking countries of Central or South America, or the Dominican Republic. The terms "Hispanic," "Latino," and "Spanish" are used interchangeably.
> 
> Origin can be view as the heritage, nationality group, lineage, or country of birth of the person or the person's parents or ancestors before their arrival in the United States.
> 
> ...



Hispanic or Latino Origin


----------



## Meister (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



  A person is an Hispanic until he becomes a millionaire, at that time he becomes a Spaniard. -----Lee Trevino


----------



## MikeK (Jul 23, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Why are gun owners always profiled, chased, stopped, harassed, beaten & or arrested???


While I am 100% pro-Second Amendment I'm afraid it's too late to repeal all the gun laws and to allow unconstrained possession of firearms.  

The problem with the existing gun situation began with the first gun law.  If that law had not been enacted (by an authoritarian frontier marshal) the unlawful and non-judicious use of firearms would eventually, and naturally, have responded to control by the peaceful, law-abiding population.  While there would certainly be occasional misuse of guns I believe those occasions would be far fewer than occur today.  The main benefit would be a generally more peaceful society because, as the general behavior of Americans who live in Southwest will attest, an armed society is a polite society.

But as American culture evolved, with as much firearms repression as the Constitution will allow, a greater dependence on police is imposed on the public resulting in the rise of our increasingly authoritarian federal, state, and municipal governments.  Minus this imposed dependency on police the ordinary armed citizens would by now have effectively purged the majority of street criminals and active crazies and a universal sense of appropriate and _proper firearms decorum_ would have evolved.  

As it is, the multitude of guns laws, while having no effect on gun crime and misuse, have resulted in the inability of the _free_ citizen to protect himself, his family and his law-abiding neighbors, and has resulted in the rise of an armed outlaw population that preys on an unarmed, anti-gun and gun-prohibited population.  The bottom line is the effect of generations of gun prohibition has created a situation in which the repeal of gun laws would result in an immediate state of mayhem that would last for at least a decade and negatively affect millions of innocent American, many of whom know nothing about guns, are afraid of them, and have become totally dependent on police to protect them both at home and on the streets.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



So . . . have the orderlies on your ward mentioned what THEY think before they gave you your Thorazine?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Your mommy really should have told you when you were a child:  Not getting your own way is not classified as a "catastrophic injustice".

FYI, there is a system in place for correcting mistakes made in jury trials, and it does NOT involve the federal government persecuting people to make you happy.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a vision and I know what really happened.  Zimmerman tripped and busted his nose  and was knocked out.  TM went to assist GM and found that he had no pulse and started administering CPR.   While TM was giving GZ CPR he screamed for help.  GZ woke and shot TM in cold blood.  GZ is the Devil and will burn in Hell.
> ...



But then, almost anything would have been.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok this is just getting bizarro.
> ...



How much did it hurt when the railroad spike pierced your brain?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahahaaaaa...
> ...



My first impression of you was that the aliens impregnated your mother, rather than just examining her, during her abduction.

My God, you're right!  First impressions ARE usually correct!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



What a coincidence.  George Zimmerman never "murdered" anyone, either . . . or did you miss that whole "acquitted" thing?  Need me to define the word "acquitted" for you, twerp?

I know you're sitting there right now, puffed up with self-rigteousness, but I have to tell you that, no matter how much you protest that George Zimmerman is scum and beneath you and EVERYONE should agree with your half-assed, never-saw-an-iota-of-trial-evidence ignorant ass, I would STILL prefer to live next door to George Zimmerman than to have YOU living within five miles of me.  And nothing you say will EVER make you a preferable and more desirable human being than he is.

Marinate in that for a while, turkey.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Faster than you SPLC Klansmen can make up "White Hispanic?"



show me one post where I said "white hispanic".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



"Fuck the court system!  Fuck criminal justice and juries!  I KNOW WHAT REALLY HAPPENED, AND EVERYONE MUST BOW DOWN TO _MEEEEE!!!_"

The more you talk, the better George Zimmerman looks.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Well, Ezzie, all we know of you is what you say and how you present yourself.  You should feel proud that you've done such a stellar portrayal of an ignorant, hateful dumbfuck no one wants in their neighborhood.  Brava!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> What an idiotic thing to say. You don't know anything about my life. I've helped and aided more people than you or Zimmerman combined have ever even met.  Fool.  Don't make such a stupid assumption.  Also, your assumptions about Trayvon show how deeply disturbed you are: you'll say anthing to support the pro-gun stance. It's not about caring about people, it's not about protecting people or helping them: it's about being armed, to the point you will villify an murdered, innocent young  man.




This post is chock full of absolute bullsh*t. 

Impressive


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 23, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I am not sure you are following the discussion.  I have stated repeatedly that they might go around the Constitutional prohibition against double jeopardy.  That does not mean that I support them doing that.  Both Rodney King and OJ Simpson are prime examples of what an out of control government will do and because of those examples we should be doing everything we can to put a stop to it... if we value our freedoms that is.

Why didn't they apply in the case of Rodney King?  Well, as stated before we have an out of control legal system that believes (much like you, it seems) that the Constitution only applies when and how they want it to apply.  In the case of OJ Simpson, we had a government that did not like being beaten at their own game, much the same as what is transpiring with Zimmerman.

Just because the legal system screwed some defendants does not mean that we should cheer them on when they are considering doing so again.

Immie


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Has Zimmerman's verdict been overturned yet?

Any sign of that on the horizon?

The man was found 'Not Guilty' according to law.

That is the end of the matter, at law.

And all the pissing and moaning and crying in one's beer afterwards isn't going to change that one iota.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 23, 2013)

Now with experience, maybe Zimmerman can clean up the neighborhood further.

-Geaux


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > On what basis do you see one of the two parties as more worthy of condemnation than the other?
> ...



Please give your evidence that Zimmerman's life was never in danger or that he had no basis to believe it was in danger?  Were you there?  Did you get it on videotape?  Did you have some sort of out of body experience and was drifting over at that precise time?   Are the eye and ear witnesses to the event lying?   Did the jury disregard the weeks of evidence provided in the case?  The judge, who was obviously pro-prosecution, could have set aside the verdict.  She didn't. 

In case you missed it the first time, I will post this again in response to your judgment of somebody you don't know, never met, never heard of until this event.  I don't know if you are a religious peson, but in my faith, it is a really bad thing to pass hypocritical or false judgment on somebody.



> I would agree that a rebellious teenager does not deserve to die just because he is rebellious. Nor does an adult who has one or two minor blemishes on his/her personal record.
> 
> But if the rebellious teenager decides to physically assault somebody to the point that somebody is in fear of his life, the rebellious teenager does deserve to be at risk for whatever extreme measures are necessary to deal with that.
> 
> ...



I don't know what happened that night any more than you do. But I do know that George Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury of his peers in a court of law.  To continue to accuse him, to make death threats against him and his family, to smear him with biased opinion devoid of evidence, and to allow the government to continue to persecute him is a violation of George Zimmerman's civil rights.

And any person with any sense of justice or ethical moral center should condemn that.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> The media certainly used the term 'white Hispanic' and most dishonestly and for nefarious reasons when they did so.  All fair minded people, even Snookie, should acknowledge that.
> 
> There is no designation for "white Hispanic" on any statistical data base but rather only "White - non Hispanic".
> 
> ...


It's an oxymoron.  I never used the term.  Brown hispanic would be closer.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 23, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > The media certainly used the term 'white Hispanic' and most dishonestly and for nefarious reasons when they did so.  All fair minded people, even Snookie, should acknowledge that.
> ...


Brown Hispanic, how about just American ????????????


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with that.  I was only making an observation before.


----------



## April (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, but, I am soo lol'ing at some of this stupidity about 'white hispanic' 'brown hispanic'...
See, I am Hispanic...my father is Mexican, my mother is a White girl. My pic is in my avie (more in my pic album in my profile)....go from there...lol.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm sorry, but, I am soo lol'ing at some of this stupidity about 'white hispanic' 'brown hispanic'...
> See, I am Hispanic...my father is Mexican, my mother is a White girl. My pic is in my avie (more in my pic album in my profile)....go from there...lol.



More words to label people by.

 I use "hot" girl for you ever since hot song day but I do a cap Hot Girl


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 23, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



How did an out of control government have anything to do with OJ Simpson?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm sorry, but, I am soo lol'ing at some of this stupidity about 'white hispanic' 'brown hispanic'...
> See, I am Hispanic...my father is Mexican, my mother is a White girl. My pic is in my avie (more in my pic album in my profile)....go from there...lol.



Just goes to prove that race is man's most dangerous myth.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Late breaking news: Zimmerman aids in saving disease-stricken Haitian refugee family of 3 from burning building

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVOa3xhl0bg]The Mask - Smokin!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree that this White Hispanic nonsense is just another term to label people.

Again, and again, and again...race/ethnicity has nothing to do with this case and it is funny, bordering on ridiculous really, that the anti-Z crowd keeps dwelling on it and clinging onto this last hope they think they have to punish him with some twisted interpretation of civil rights violations.  Likewise their claims that George Zimmerman's heroic efforts to help pull a family to safety was somehow a setup is just too fantastical and desperate to warrant a rebuttal.

Even Sharpton and his ilk see their dreams of retribution dissolving.  Amen for that!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm sorry, but, I am soo lol'ing at some of this stupidity about 'white hispanic' 'brown hispanic'...
> See, I am Hispanic...my father is Mexican, my mother is a White girl. My pic is in my avie (more in my pic album in my profile)....go from there...lol.



Even if both parents are Hispanic, I have always had a good idea why adding white is unnecessary if the skin is fair. I learned a long time ago from my Chilean wife of 22 years how very many South Americans in Chile basically look white (other than the facial-structure).

How Can Anyone Be A "White Hispanic"? | Lez Get Real



> How can anyone be a "white Hispanic"?
> Posted by: Linda Carbonell on March 26, 2012.
> 
> So, what is a white Hispanic? It seems to be a term most Americans cant wrap their heads around, and no wonder. They have no clue what an Hispanic or Latino is to begin with.
> ...


----------



## horselightning (Jul 23, 2013)

George Zimmerman is fit enough to save four people from an over turned vehicle. but not fit enough to get a skinny teenager off of him?


----------



## horselightning (Jul 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The Dr. was asked if Trayvon could  be turning to pull back that would still make his shirt hang , and the dr. said yes he could be . At any rate there is no way Zimmerman could have gotten the gun with Trayvon on him the way he said.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 23, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What people like Essie can't seem to understand is that the Trayvon Martin that they "believe" existed is simply an image that was put out by the Martin family lawyers to help them win a huge civil law suit.  You listen to the story that was coming out of the Martin camp and you'd think that Trayvon was raised by the Huxtables...the product of a loving and stable home!  The truth is, he seldom stayed with either his mother or his father.  He was living with an uncle.  His mother and father were clueless about what was going on in Trayvon's life because the real truth is that they weren't IN much of Trayvon's life.
> ...



How do you know she isn't a bitter step parent? Funny the law has no records of this. And three suspensions is often? And you do not get paid for guest apperances.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 23, 2013)

horselightning said:


> George Zimmerman is fit enough to save four people from an over turned vehicle. but not fit enough to get a skinny teenager off of him?



Apparently so.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Harassment is illegal you know but rarely enforced. Maybe it's time for the slightest of change there.

Harassment Law & Legal Definition



> Harassment is governed by state laws, which vary by state, but is generally defined as a course of conduct which *annoys*, threatens, intimidates, *alarms*, or *puts a person in fear of their safety*. Harassment is unwanted, unwelcomed and uninvited behavior that demeans, threatens or offends the victim and results in a hostile environment for the victim. Harassing behavior may include, but is not limited to, epithets, derogatory comments or slurs and lewd propositions, assault, impeding or blocking movement



In case you are unfamiliar with politics, the Constitution has and will be amended from time to time. Just exactly how much can people be followed around in ambiguous circumstances? Where does harassment begin?

There is an alternative, The Trayvon Protection Act:

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ration-create-trayvon-protection-act/PLK3PkCS


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 23, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, YOU are wrong. The acquittal proved to many only that Zimmerman was street-smart enough not to leave enough clues or evidence of the murder/manslaughter for it to proved beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 23, 2013)

horselightning said:


> George Zimmerman is fit enough to save four people from an over turned vehicle. but not fit enough to get a skinny teenager off of him?



I'm guessing that the four people injured in the overturned vehicle did not jump George and try to bash his brains into the sidewalk first, though, waddya think?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 23, 2013)

Watch A Preacher Succinctly Explain What Everyone Missed About The Trayvon Martin Case

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OsxLk2WXoPA]Why is America afraid of Trayvon Martin? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 24, 2013)

I love how the same people bitching that we need a limited government, are defending a man who gave us a perfect example of what a surveillance state looks like!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I love how the same people bitching that we need a limited government, are defending a man who gave us a perfect example of what a surveillance state looks like!



From a guy who thinks surveillance is the pathway to freedom...


----------



## horselightning (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No offense. But this is calling for segregation again. It also seems to be a slap in the face to the civil rights movement and all who faught to eradicate it. I do not think this is the solution to the problem.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 24, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



can you believe 70 people have signed that


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

horselightning said:


> No offense. But this is calling for segregation again. It also seems to be a slap in the face to the civil rights movement and all who faught to eradicate it. I do not think this is the solution to the problem.



Yea, I posted it sarcastically and to show the futility of opposing no action, etc.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 24, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> From a guy who thinks surveillance is the pathway to freedom...


I don't think that.  I don't think that at all.  And there's nothing in any of my  posts that would lead someone to believe that. Yet you said that.  

You're a perfect example of a right-winger not caring about the truth.  You make up bullshit, just to discredit someone.  Which also shows how much the pro-Zimmerman crowd is full of shit and could care less about the actual facts of the incident.

That a fuckin' armed, racist prick, went looking for trouble and found it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



thanks.  I have signed the petition. I will tweet the petition.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > From a guy who thinks surveillance is the pathway to freedom...
> ...



right on billo.  I know what you mean about them making up outlandish bs.  Take away their  lies and they have no game.  Lying is their only game.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

horselightning said:


> George Zimmerman is fit enough to save four people from an over turned vehicle. but not fit enough to get a skinny teenager off of him?



The difference being...none of those four people sucker punched him in the face.  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

It's amusing to watch...you spend all those hours spewing nonsense about what a depraved individual George Zimmerman is...and then he does something noble for complete strangers and it makes your rants seem petty and shrill.  Gotta love it...


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 24, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



In my opinion his third trial was a "gotcha, you kicked our ass in the first trial.  Now we will settle the score".  

They (the State of Nevada this time) "knew" he was guilty of the Brown/Goldman murders and therefore they went after him with the intention of righting the wrong done in the earlier trial.  They went after him and gave him 33 years, basically life imprisonment for something that would have gotten anyone except the most hardened criminal nothing more than probation.

It was "revenge persecution" and yes I meant persecution as opposed to prosecution which would also have fit.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sure it can be amended, but not at your whim.  Nor can it be ignored at your whim.

You seem to think that if you do not like the outcome of a trial that the government should have a do-over.  I Wonder how you would feel if it were you that was found not guilty and 20%, if that much, of the population screamed for you to be tried again.  Somehow, I am convinced you would be singing a different tune.

Immie


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> It's amusing to watch...you spend all those hours spewing nonsense about what a depraved individual George Zimmerman is...and then he does something noble for complete strangers and it makes your rants seem petty and shrill.  Gotta love it...



"Noble"?  Your criteria for nobility is pretty damn low. He stopped at the scene of a one car accident where no one was injured and helped some people exit the vehicle. Another passerby did the same thing.  If that equates to nobility, it lowers the bar very, very low.  You all are trying to make a hero out of this guy who is anything but. And the only reason you even know about him or support him is because you are pro-gun:  anything to further the cause of every dim witted, dumb ass American toting lethal firearms.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2013)

And it is extremely difficult to make a case for harrassment when somebody has a perfect right to go wherever he or she chooses on a public sidewalk whether or not somebody else worries that he or she might be followed.  There is no law that prevents any of us from following anybody.   I do it all the time when I think somebody is headed some place I need to go.  I have done it when somebody seemed to look or be behavingly suspicious to me.  And I have done it inadvertently with no intention to actually follow.  How many of us have observed a car following us for some distance, making the same turns as we did, etc. and then noted that they turned into a driveway when they got where they were going or turned off someplace.   The following was purely coincidental.

If following somebody on a public sidewalk is considered harrassment, then we all could be charged with harrassment.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Why are you so afraid that our government should take _any_ interest in civil rights?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone expect that our government would find a totally new type of civil rights abuse right out of the blue, without  having some attempt to correct it locally?


----------



## FireFly (Jul 24, 2013)

The British Prince just named his baby & future King of England after George Zimmerman.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> And it is extremely difficult to make a case for harrassment when somebody has a perfect right to go wherever he or she chooses on a public sidewalk whether or not somebody else worries that he or she might be followed.  There is no law that prevents any of us from following anybody.   I do it all the time when I think somebody is headed some place I need to go.  I have done it when somebody seemed to look or be behavingly suspicious to me.  And I have done it inadvertently with no intention to actually follow.  How many of us have observed a car following us for some distance, making the same turns as we did, etc. and then noted that they turned into a driveway when they got where they were going or turned off someplace.   The following was purely coincidental.
> 
> If following somebody on a public sidewalk is considered harrassment, then we all could be charged with harrassment.



This goes farther than "following in a public space".. This goes to the REQUIREMENT that communities organize to prevent crime.. THAT is the basis of neighborhood watch. Zimmerman LIVED in that neighborhood. Martin's dad was a guest there. And Trayvon had every right to be there. He should have acted like he belonged there. 

Damn straight I'm gonna follow folks in my neighborhood that don't behave like they belong there. If there were similiar pro-active "followers" in the hood, fewer kids would be dying and getting tied up in the legal system... 

*Seems like a professional "community organizer"* ought to KNOW intuitively -- the value of a neighborhood watch.. And SOME IDIOTS on this thread --- want to make THAT illegal.. Go figure....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised at all when six months or so down the line during another lull in news, it will be time for another round of Zimmerman debate to fight the boredom, and he will have to face a federal court this time for civil right violations.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And it is extremely difficult to make a case for harrassment when somebody has a perfect right to go wherever he or she chooses on a public sidewalk whether or not somebody else worries that he or she might be followed.  There is no law that prevents any of us from following anybody.   I do it all the time when I think somebody is headed some place I need to go.  I have done it when somebody seemed to look or be behavingly suspicious to me.  And I have done it inadvertently with no intention to actually follow.  How many of us have observed a car following us for some distance, making the same turns as we did, etc. and then noted that they turned into a driveway when they got where they were going or turned off someplace.   The following was purely coincidental.
> ...



You advocate following around people armed with a gun.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Does anyone expect that our government would find a totally new type of civil rights abuse right out of the blue, without  having some attempt to correct it locally?



Sure do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > And it is extremely difficult to make a case for harrassment when somebody has a perfect right to go wherever he or she chooses on a public sidewalk whether or not somebody else worries that he or she might be followed.  There is no law that prevents any of us from following anybody.   I do it all the time when I think somebody is headed some place I need to go.  I have done it when somebody seemed to look or be behavingly suspicious to me.  And I have done it inadvertently with no intention to actually follow.  How many of us have observed a car following us for some distance, making the same turns as we did, etc. and then noted that they turned into a driveway when they got where they were going or turned off someplace.   The following was purely coincidental.
> ...



We had a huge rash of burglaries in our neighborhood, a small bedroom community in the mountains just east of Albuquerque.  And we got with the local Sheriff for some training and formed a neighborhood watch program just as Zimmeman and his neighbors did in theirs.  And some of us were more conscientious in participating in that program than others, and that is okay.  It is the same way in my current neighborhood though we don't have anywhere near the crime problem that we had out on the mountain.

But I have followed many a vehicle that I didn't recognize as belonging there.  My next door neighbor, a single lady, actually chased down and confronted the driver of a Penske rental truck that was seen moving around the neighborhood--some of those burglaries included whole households being cleaned out.  The driver turned out to be a UPS guy using a rental truck while their regular one was in the shop.

Were his civil rights violated?   The Sheriff's deputy we were working with was really REALLY unhappy with her for putting herself at risk like that, but the driver didn't consider his rights violated.   Nor did he see being chased down as justification to assault her or do any other violence to her.  Nor would he have had she been a 'him'.

And THAT is the difference between law abiding people and people who use any justification to get physical.  The jury in the Zimmerman case obviously made that distinction too.  There was zero evidence that Zimmerman made any intentional contact with or made any threats to Martin of any kind.  And there was plenty of evidence that Martin assaulted Zimmerman.

The jury decided.  The judge accepted the verdict.  And that should end it.  Those who want to continue to persecute George Zimmerman are violating his civil rights.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone expect that our government would find a totally new type of civil rights abuse right out of the blue, without  having some attempt to correct it locally?
> ...



That would totally lend towards credence. lol


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



We've been on this topic for 6 weeks or more, I think I've been pretty clear on my position as have the people on this and other threads. 

I just pop in now and again to comment on posters that haven't been paying attention or haven't caught up yet.

;-)


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > It's amusing to watch...you spend all those hours spewing nonsense about what a depraved individual George Zimmerman is...and then he does something noble for complete strangers and it makes your rants seem petty and shrill.  Gotta love it...
> ...



Someone stopping to help a stranger with simple car trouble *is* noble these days!  Why?  Because we've become a society where people "can't be bothered".  The thing that makes a George Zimmerman noble is that he CARES about his neighbors!  He gave up his free time to try and keep them safe by being part of Neighborhood Watch.  He CARED about minorities.  He protested when a white man beat a black man and wasn't charged with a crime.  He mentored two young black children.  

The reason I "know about" George Zimmerman is because you anti-gun zealots decided to make him a symbol of what's wrong with our gun laws...turning a clear cut case of self defense into a national sensation.  I'm not trying to make Zimmerman into a "hero"...I'm simply pointing out that he keeps showing himself to be a nice guy despite constant attempts by people like yourself to paint him as evil.  I know that's got to drive you CRAZY, Essie!  How DARE he keep doing good!  He needs to hide in his house and let progressives mount their high tech lynching!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Correct.. Where available.. At least with a phone and a taser.. 

That's what community organizing is all about.. Empowerment of the inhabitants. Nothing says empowerment as well as armed defense. Would save COUNTLESS lives in Chicago ghettos..  ONLY leftist MORONS would consider making this proactive involvement illegal..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Following around people with a gun sounds like tyranny to me.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Esmeralda needs to understand the dangers involved in TRYING to be a good citizen. Even nurses and doctors are worried about being sued for their good deeds. A spinal injury or just an "imagined" injury from the rescue could empty their bank accounts. Not only that, but being at ANY roll-over is a dangerous deal.. There could be an explosion at any time. Particularly if the ignition is still on. To not understand the risks Zimmerman was taking means that YOU should never attempt to be a hero...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Even the police don't follow people around.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Just means to me that you should probably not have a gun.. The GUN is there for self-defense --- not to enforce your petty views of "tyranny"..


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Are you the spokesman for this vigilante force you want? Do you know what motivations they'll truly have? Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



If both actions are legal separately, why wouldn't they be legal together?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sounds like you need a new dictionary.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Why do you need a gun to follow someone? Could it be you expect (to make) trouble?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Now you're being silly.. The object of neighbors monitoring their neighborhoods is NOT to assert force.. It's to observe and report and INQUIRE if safely possible. Use of a gun outside your property is ALWAYS an iffy proposition. Even for a police officer. The use of gun is reserved for situations that have ALREADY turned deadly. 

Trayvon rules --- skip over all the obvious "non-violent" options. Like calling 911 who could have told him exactly who was "following him".

Vigilante force is the mode of operation in the Miami hood where Trayvon was raised. The rules he operated by that night WILL get you killed much quicker and more certainly in his Miami neighborhood than in Zimmerman's turf in Sanford.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Tyranny is as tyranny does.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Do you know the circumstances? He did not strap on a gun to go patrolling the neighborhood that night. He was off to go shopping.. For you to suggest that his agenda was to follow someone and shoot them isn't even a starter. Some folks carry weapons. The REAL bad guys know that. Especially in Florida. That's why crime is a riskier business there... 

Please don't suggest that the only reason a gun was present is that Zimmerman was out HUNTING the neighborhood for kicks...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Wow.

I thought nothing left about this could shock me.

<<shocked>>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



There is nothing silly about wanting to stop vigilantes with guns.

We know Zimmerman's agenda that night when he said, "These assholes always get away." On the other hand, there is no credible evidence about Trayvon other than he went to the store.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What I meant to say is why does _anyone_ need a gun to follow someone? To add trouble to the mix, amirite?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this petition for real or a joke?   This is segregation.  This is stoopid.

It's a joke petition, right?

*we petition the obama administration to:

We, the American people, petition the Obama administration to create the "Trayvon Protection Act".

We, the American people, petition the Obama administration to create the "Trayvon Protection Act".

This act will protect black persons from white violence by making it illegal for black persons to live in or travel to non-black neighborhoods, and will prohibit blacks from entering white owned businesses, white schools, white owned stores, etc. In essence, this act will require blacks to live separate lives away from non-blacks. This is the best way to ensure their safety from violent, racist people like George Zimmerman.

Let's finally give Trayvon justice by making it impossible for another black child to die from the bullets of non-blacks. Please create the "Trayvon Protection Act" to keep America safe.

Created: Jul 16, 2013

Issues: Civil Rights and Liberties, Criminal Justice and Law Enforcement, Firearms*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Nobody needs a gun to follow somebody.  But somebody who is already carrying something on his person, whether it be a camera or cell phone or legal gun/knife or purse or backpack or whatever should not be expected to take it off or  put it down in order to use a public sidewalk in their own neighborhood either.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



There's always some excuse. If you don't have the common sense or intelligence to know you're armed and need to act accordingly, then you are a menace to society.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



There is zero evidence that George Zimmerman behaved in any way other than any citizen would normally behave.  There is zero evidence that he was aggressive, threatening, or invited any kind of contact or altercation.  There is zero evidence that he behaved in any way that he would not have behaved had he not had his legally licensed concealed weapon on his person.

There is plenty of evidence that Trayvon Martin physically assaulted George Zimmerman.

Perhaps you would have a point had you suggested that Trayvon Martin should have had the common sense not to assault somebody who could possibly be carrying a weapon.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman is fit enough to save four people from an over turned vehicle. but not fit enough to get a skinny teenager off of him?
> ...



If you believe he is telling the truth.  Of course.  You believed all his lies.  Happy hunting.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


There is zero evidence because Zimmerman brutally murdered Martin, imo.  Dead men tell no tales.  Aaargg.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...




LOL He didn't "save" or "rescue" anyone. He did what amounts to a roadside assistance.  Nothing noble or heroic.  Jesus, how pathetic and desperate people are to try to turn this nimno into a heroic figure.  You know, it's not always wise to pull over and do a roadside assistance. Depending on the situation of the road, the traffic, etc., suddenly pulling over to assist someone on the roadside could endanger others, other cars following behind you.  I wonder how many  people's safety he may have endangered in his zeal to play the hero, yet again. That's  his specialty though: endangering lives so he can play the hero.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



An acquittal doesn't mean "zero evidence" no matter how much Zimmerman lovers would like that to be the case. No, there is zero evidence against Trayvon for having done anything wrong. See how you turned the argument on it's head.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Can you imagine how many murderers could operate freely and how many innocent people would take the rap if the victim were put on trial instead like in the Zimmerman case? It's sickening.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Even the police don't follow people around.



When the Police observe suspicious people they confront them...all George Zimmerman did was try to keep a suspicious person in view...something he may have been prompted to do by the Police dispatcher's request to know which direction the fleeing suspect had gone.  There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with what Zimmerman did.  Even the request by the dispatcher to NOT follow wasn't given because it was an illegal act...it was a request that Police give as a matter of course because they are concerned for the safety of the person making the 9/11 call.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What part of "he was going shopping" didn't you understand? 

Curious that all of this comes from a guy living in one of the AFFLUENT hoods in the country.. Where the residents talk about the "quality of life" because the crime is extremely low, their little hovels are all worth a million bucks and their kids don't have to attend the same schools with black kids from severely segregated East Palo Alto.. Folks who have so few REAL PROBLEMS that they keep voting for morons like Feinstein and Boxer.. 

Why don't you go live on top of Daly City for a couple months and tell me about how YOUR life changes when it comes to self-defensive and the tyranny of crime?? 

Is Colonel Lee's Mongolian BBQ still surviving downtown yuppification?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How did George Zimmerman "menace" society?  He was a "menace" to the teen who sucker punched him in the face then sat on him and beat the crap out of him.  He was a "menace" to the portion of society that thinks the response to someone following you at a distance is to confront them violently.  To the REST of society, George Zimmerman is the neighbor who's there for you when your house get broken into...when your car flips on the highway...or when some racist son of a cop beats you because you're black!  To THAT part of society, George Zimmerman isn't a "menace"...he's an "asset".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



When you're following a trouble maker, sometimes it's exactly what you need.
Case in point.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Stupid is as stupid does.

But enough about you.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I addressed this to you back at  http://www.usmessageboard.com/7588205-post29064.html

Esmeralda needs to understand the dangers involved in TRYING to be a good citizen. Even nurses and doctors are worried about being sued for their good deeds. A spinal injury or just an "imagined" injury from the rescue could empty their bank accounts. Not only that, but being at ANY roll-over is a dangerous deal.. There could be an explosion at any time. Particularly if the ignition is still on. To not understand the risks Zimmerman was taking means that YOU should never attempt to be a hero... 

**********************************
Now you're advocating simply turning your head when you see folks in trouble.. Says a BUNCH about your principles and view of "community"..


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Civil rights?  The only interest these goons have regarding civil rights is denying George Zimmerman his civil rights.  He was fairly tried in a court of law and found not guilty.  Now, because the government and a few race baiters do not like the outcome of that trial, they (I think I should include you in that) want to move the goal posts and try again.  In my book, that is frigging un-American.

That is why I am opposed to this ploy.

It is frigging anti-American and I happen to love the country of my birth and quite frankly, I do not want you guys changing it into the hell hole you are striving for, where we cannot trust our own government to play by the rules.

Immie


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

immanuel said:


> quickhitcurepon said:
> 
> 
> > immanuel said:
> ...



+890


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If that's the case, which it wasn't then let the police handle it. Zimmerman cannot hold a trial in the dark of night. So you're following someone and expect trouble? Care to go on?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yet it is you and those with you who are advocating tyranny.

Immie


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Kissing George Zimmerman's ass isn't stupid?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's pathetic "grasping for straws".


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



link?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Questioning a murder defendant whether acquitted or not is tyranny?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Link:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...cial-zimmerman-trial-verdict-thread-1940.html


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Link:
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...cial-zimmerman-trial-verdict-thread-1940.html



Read us constitution.  It trumps this thread of zmericans.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm really only interested in the 4th Amendment right now.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The millions of posts countrywide about Zimmerman couldn't possibly mean there are deeper implications. NO! LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Forest Trees


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If Trayvon hadn't hit GZ, the police would have handled it.
GZ did not hold a trial, you really should get that dictionary.

No, he wasn't expecting trouble, too bad the thug found it for him.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Your stupidity has nothing to do with any asses you may be kissing.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is the trial still over???? Did the imnnocent man go free???? That would be a yes on both accounts.... Hey progressive race baiters get a fucking life.


----------



## Misty (Jul 24, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I'm sorry, but, I am soo lol'ing at some of this stupidity about 'white hispanic' 'brown hispanic'...
> See, I am Hispanic...my father is Mexican, my mother is a White girl. My pic is in my avie (more in my pic album in my profile)....go from there...lol.



I agree. Good grief. If I had to describe how many colors are in my skin we'd be here all day. Lolol.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Please tell us your posting toasted. Please!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



We were talking about if ANYONE were following someone with a gun. Try to follow along and not make replies that can't be answered because of the false premise.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Everybody is just wasting their breath.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Trayvon had no reason to start a fight, but Zimmerman did. He finaly figured out that there was nothing that the police could do to Trayvon so he made sure "These assholes" NEVER "get away."

BTW Trayvon was not a thug. Nothing has been reported to suggest anything of the kind.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




How does ANYONE following someone at a distance with a gun (while they're talking to the Police!) that remains concealed, constitute "menace"?  Talk about your "false premise"!  The Prosecution's entire case was based on a false premise...that George Zimmerman was responsible for a FIGHT because he followed someone at a distance.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What does sucker punching someone in the face for no reason make you...Gandhi?  What Trayvon Martin DID that night suggests that he was well on his way to becoming a thug if not already there.

If the Police had arrived two minutes earlier they would have found "innocent Trayvon" straddling George Zimmerman beating the shit out of him.  Poor little Trayvon would have been handcuffed and taken off to jail, charged with assault and battery.  Does that "suggest" that his behavior was thuggish?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Why isn't this thread locked yet? 

Many of the posts on here remind me of people that argue over 'what came first - the chicken or the egg'. Ya'll aren't God, and the outcome won't change no matter what wild ideas you come up with, so get over it already.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why isn't this thread locked yet?
> 
> Many of the posts on here remind me of people that argue over 'what came first - the chicken or the egg'. Ya'll aren't God, and the outcome won't change no matter what wild ideas you come up with, so get over it already.



This should be the Who Followed Who For All Eternity thread.

Trial's over.

Not Guilty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*Trayvon had no reason to start a fight*

Sure he did, GZ dissed him.
GZ was a creepy cracka!
GZ was gay.
TM's girlfriend egged him on.

*BTW Trayvon was not a thug. Nothing has been reported to suggest anything of the kind.*

He knocked GZ down and punched him. Sounds thuggish to me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You're making me answer my own question but cool. Because following someone can lead to a chance encounter. People do unexpected things for any reason. If you can somehow absolutely keep your following clandestine, that's one thing but not a good bet. We know George engaged in a confrontational mode in any case while armed. There's no excuse for that.

Now you answer my question. How does any Joe Blow following with a gun not likely present a menace? No one has dared to answer yet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Definition of TYRANNY


1: oppressive power <every form of tyranny over the mind of man  Thomas Jefferson>; especially: oppressive power exerted by government <the tyranny of a police state> 

How was following TM tyranny?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



No, Zimmerman didn't know he had called him a cracker. That was in a private conversation on a cell phone, impossible for Zimmerman to hear.

Except you can't prove who started the fight, yet you side with a would be murderer gone on trial for it but continue to malign the victim. So sad.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Why isn't this thread locked yet?
> 
> Many of the posts on here remind me of people that argue over 'what came first - the chicken or the egg'. Ya'll aren't God, and the outcome won't change no matter what wild ideas you come up with, so get over it already.



The bigger question is...

When are the 60 or so other threads about Zimmerman and the trial going to get merged into this one??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't this thread locked yet?
> ...



All the BS on this thread reminds me of


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The gun. The gun. The gun.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

The plane. The plane. The plane.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*No, Zimmerman didn't know he had called him a cracker.*

I know, I gave you reasons why Trayvon started the fight. Creepy cracka!

Yes, I continue to defend self-defense, even if it means a thug died.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> ayecantseeyou said:
> 
> 
> > why isn't this thread locked yet?
> ...



*<tilt>*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't this thread locked yet?
> ...



I was thinking that this morning. LOL I saw more pop up today and wondered how long it'd be before they were dumped into this one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Wrong. The gun doesn't turn following a thug into tyranny.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

This one should be the thread keeper, so no one enters here again:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...




I like turtles.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



And they both would have arrested for assault and battery. Trayvon would have claimed he pulled a gun on him. Impossible to prove otherwise.

Zimmerman would say he sucker-punched him. The police could not have said and no one can.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Better yet, this is the thread keeper:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

ayecantseeyou said:


>



*turtles!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 24, 2013)

I have it on good authority that Zimmerman is not guilty.

Funny how that happened.  He started off with the legal presumption of innocence and he ended up being FOUND not guilty.

Psst.

Zimmerman was justified.

Pass it on.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What would you call someone following you at night in an isolated spot? LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

ayecantseeyou said:


> better yet, this is the thread keeper:



*&#8593;&#8593;&#8593; thread keeper &#8593;&#8593;&#8593;*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

And another:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have it on good authority that Zimmerman is not guilty.
> 
> Funny how that happened.  He started off with the legal presumption of innocence and he ended up being FOUND not guilty.
> 
> ...



REALLY??

Hadn't heard yet!  That's awesome.

Pass it on!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I have it on good authority that Zimmerman is not guilty.
> 
> Funny how that happened.  He started off with the legal presumption of innocence and he ended up being FOUND not guilty.
> 
> ...



So THAT'S what the judge meant when she said he had no further business in the court.

Kewl.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Isolated spot?
How isolated could it be if Trayvon was casing houses? LOL!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

OMG already!!!

Where is your sense, Quick?  So what if GZ had a gun?  Your comments are just.....ignorant.  Sorry.  But for you to say it's all about the gun is beyond ridiculous.  You must be painfully naive.  

The violence and crime and guns used in crimes - guns that are used in murders - are NOT the guns owned, possessed and registered to licensed carry permit holders!!!  Those guns are unregistered, or stolen street weapons.  

Why in the name of the Lord do you keep insisting Zimmerman was irresponsible or that he was puffed up because he had a gun?  You're delusional, you really are.  Do you not know people who have concealed carry permits?  Are they in any manner similar to the way you are portraying Zimmerman?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I have it on good authority that Zimmerman is not guilty.
> ...



The re-run keeps playing over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Nice duck.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



My new avi!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



But there's many turtles and trolls that haven't seen or heard it yet. LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



DUCK?

I thought we were talking about turtles.






[/


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The re-run keeps playing over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OMG already!!!
> 
> Where is your sense, Quick?  So what if GZ had a gun?  Your comments are just.....ignorant.  Sorry.  But for you to say it's all about the gun is beyond ridiculous.  You must be painfully naive.
> 
> ...



We weren't only talking about Zimmerman. Maybe you'll accept the challenge. 

Should just ANY ARMED PERSON follow around ANYONE who they deem suspicious?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > The re-run keeps playing over and over and over and over and over.



Don't be dissing on Chad!  How'd he get sucked into this?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Best turtle ever right there.


----------



## numan (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> What would you call someone following you at night in an isolated spot? LOL



Someone who is lost and needs to ask for directions?

But such thoughts simply show how unworthy I am to be a thoroughly modern, up-to-date American!! I am afraid I will never match the rest of you in your finely honed paranoia and hysteria.

.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > OMG already!!!
> ...



Yes


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Expecting to find trouble?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > OMG already!!!
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Lmaorofl


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Here comes trouble:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > OMG already!!!
> ...



Any PERSON should follow around anyone who they deem suspicious.  Why are you emphasizing ARMED?  If they are licensed to carry a weapon then the fact they are ARMED has nothing to do with anything.  

If any person is so inclined to follow around a suspicious person then they should do it since it is not unlawful.  Whether they have a weapon or not is completely, totally, indisputably irrelevant...except for the fact that they would be better able to protect themselves if they are attacked if they are armed.

What's your point, anyway?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...




I do it all the time, all of us would and should and do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

Lions and tigers, OH MY!!

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/flash/381kenya3.swf


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Good advice if you're up to no good at night:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

DON'T mess with Cows!! 

http://www.bechamel.com/v3/strange2.swf


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

Your friendly up-to-no-good troll:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  Now that was just scary.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Did it stop?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>





You guy are totally r.e.a.d.y!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

They aren't done yet; they're trying to figure out how to rearm themselves.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Silence of the Trolls


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> What I meant to say is why does _anyone_ need a gun to follow someone? To add trouble to the mix, amirite?



Dunno, what if the guy you're following circles back around you, breaks your nose with a sucker punch, climbs on top of you, and starts bashing your head into the concrete?

Having a gun would sure come in handy - assuming that death wasn't in your plans for the evening.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant to say is why does _anyone_ need a gun to follow someone? To add trouble to the mix, amirite?
> ...



How convenient.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



If someone is a black belt, they are held to a higher standard. What's the difference between that and being armed with a gun?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 24, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > What I meant to say is why does _anyone_ need a gun to follow someone? To add trouble to the mix, amirite?
> ...




So, if there is someone I don't like, all I have to do is follow them around with my gun, and when they ask me why I'm following them, I'll just call them a name.  If they come at me, well, I'll pull my gun and shoot them.  That's fair.  Nice easy way for someone to get rid of those people they don't like and have the law behind you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX_rgHHWwv8]The Tarantula Song (Tarantulas) By Bryant Oden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Don't let that strawman fall on you, you might need help from someone like Zimmermann to get out from under.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mertex said:


> So, if there is someone I don't like, all I have to do is follow them around with my gun, and when they ask me why I'm following them, I'll just call them a name.  If they come at me, well, I'll pull my gun and shoot them.  That's fair.  Nice easy way for someone to get rid of those people they don't like and have the law behind you.



Well, if they hide in the shadows and cold cock you as you walk by, then jump you and start bashing your skull into the concrete.

But I'm betting someone already bashed your skull into the concrete, explaining the brain damage preventing you from grasping even simple concepts....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Murder, Inc.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Murder, Inc.



What does the Obama administration have to do with this?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Murder, Inc.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQ2TIul8pI]Soul Asylum - Misery - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU]Imagine Dragons - Radioactive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Does a "chance encounter" lead to violence?  I have chance encounters with people all the time yet I've never punched one of them in the face...nor have any of them punched me in the face.

There is absolutely ZERO evidence that George Zimmerman confronted, Trayvon Martin that night.  ALL of the evidence shows that it was actually Trayvon that back tracked, leaving the safety of the condo he was staying at to walk back and emerge out of the darkness with his "You got a problem?" challenge right before he sucker punched Zimmerman in the nose as Zimmerman replied "I don't have a problem with you."  So was that statement that started a fight?  "I don't have a problem with you."  Hard to BE less confrontational than that!

I hate to break this to you, Quick...but there are literally tens of thousands of "Joe Blows" walking around right now legally carrying a gun.  Almost without exception NONE of them menace society.  They carry a weapon for self defense.  Most of them will never draw that weapon in anger or in fear.  This naive belief on your part that anyone who legally carries a concealed is a menace to society is laughable when you look at crime statistics and see who is REALLY a menace.  It ISN'T people legally carrying that society has to worry about...it's the thugs who could care less about the law and carry weapons illegally that menace society.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, you're armed and have a large bucket full of KFC. You eat a few pieces while shopping downtown. You inadvertently set it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone has walked off with your chicken and is eating it while they walk. Having a gun now, would you approach them and demand your chicken back or let them be, thinking they must be hungry?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I believe everyone should be held to the highest standard.  What do you mean?  

People should be judicious in their use of force.  Is that what you're getting at?  Yes.  I agree.  That holds true in all aspects of life.  You can take this as far as you'd like.  

The fact remains that GZ was assaulted by TM and the jury confirmed his contention that he was in fear for his life or great bodily harm.  (The worst outcome would have been GZ losing control of his weapon but that is another discussion altogether.)

But you keep going back to your belief that somehow GZ acted unreasonably and that's where we disagree.  You harp on the fact that he had a gun.  So what?  

When you ask if he should be held to the highest standard I agree.  I do not see where you feel he diverged from that standard.  Fear of loss of life or of great bodily harm is there.  He has a lawful firearm.  Where do you think he went wrong?

He was obviously attacked.  The evidence and testimony proved that.  So what now?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ok, you're armed and have a large bucket full of KFC. You eat a few pieces while shopping downtown. You inadvertently set it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone has walked off with your chicken and is eating it while they walk. Having a gun now, would you approach them and demand your chicken back or let them be, thinking they must be hungry?



What difference does it make that you have a gun?  LOL  Seriously, dude...what's wrong with you?  If I REALLY wanted my chicken, I'd politely ask the guy to give it back.  Chances are they're going to apologize and do just that.  

Let me guess...you think that if someone has a gun that they're going to whip it out and start blasting the "chicken thief"?  Too funny...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



As you said yourself, we are all held to the highest standard. That's not what I asked: Should someone with a black belt be held to a higher standard? Before a fight starts, a black belt is required by law to identify himself as a black belt. Shouldn't we have some rules and guidelines for armed people as well, and isn't a federal trial into what Zimmerman did a golden opportunity to establish just that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.



You skipped a step.
What goes to show that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.
> ...



What was just posted.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Nothing you posted showed that.
Try again?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.



If that's the case then why is there no mention of the gun by any of the witnesses?  Did Trayvon say anything about the "creepy assed Cracker" who had a gun when he was talking to Rachel Jenteal?  Ah, no...he didn't say a word about a gun.  Think that wouldn't have come up in the conversation?  So when did Zimmerman pull the gun?  When he was walking back to meet the Police?  That makes no sense at all...why pull it THEN when you think the guy you're following is gone?  Did Good see a gun in the struggle between Zimmerman and Martin?  Was Martin screaming "Help, he's got a gun!"  

As usual, Quick your argument doesn't make sense...

You should have been on the Prosecution...you would have fit right in!


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.



1)  Do you think every time a black belt is threatened with his life he announces that he's a black belt and gives the assailant the chance to retreat?  Is that what you think?  What Olympic event do you think transpires in those circumstances???  

2)  Do you have an ability to place yourself in a position that the players in this event (GZ and TM) were experiencing?  This happened in a mere few minutes, at MOST.  It was not a choreographed fight scene for a movie.  It's real life, man.  I'm sure GZ did not announce to TM to stand down because he had a weapon and was prepared to use it.  What?  Are you caught up in a Law and Order episode or something?  Please be real.

I'm finding it difficult to understand anything you're saying since it is so unrealistic.  You really need to see things for as they were and not how you fantasize them to be.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going out for pizza, Quick and I'm packing!  Better get people off the streets...God only knows what a depraved concealed carry gun nut like myself might do!  I'll try to control myself...but you know how us rabid conservatives get!  (eye-roll)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Again Zimmerman supporters have said a thousand times that Trayvon started the fight. Yet when the alternative is just suggested, we hear the same supporters screaming.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm going out for pizza, Quick and I'm packing!  Better get people off the streets...God only knows what a depraved concealed carry gun nut like myself might do!  I'll try to control myself...but you know how us rabid conservatives get!  (eye-roll)



Exactly, Zimmerman's recklessness casts dispersion on all CHL holders. A very bad thing right? I don't want that at all.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Again Zimmerman supporters have said a thousand times that Trayvon started the fight. Yet when the alternative is just suggested, we hear the same supporters screaming.



Screaming because there is no evidence of the alternative.  If there was, do you think you're the ONLY one who knows about it?  If there was a shred of evidence supporting what you're supposing don't you think the prosecution would have presented it?  Just. Be. Real.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nv6C25XYps]Hitler - Gangnam Style PARODY - Extended Full-Version ( 4 Minutes ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.
> ...



A black belt person can be prosecuted for fighting with a non black belt pierson.

A mere four minutes?  Remember when the defense used four minutes of silence to prove that four minutes is a long, long, time?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It just goes to show that Zimmerman almost surely either pulled the gun, sported the gun, or told Trayvon he had a gun _before_ the fight started.
> ...



It's the law that a black belt must reveal he is a black belt if his life is threatened. I posted that already.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Meister (Jul 24, 2013)

After 29,000+ posts, I would like a show of hands who's mind has been changed because of this thread? 

Get the picture?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

You're exhausting, Quick.  

Nothing you have said comports with the evidence presented at trial.  Yet...you soooo want to condemn GZ.  Why?  

All here - from what I've seen - feel this is a terrible tragedy.  But the jury reached a decision.  Why do you continue to rehash issues that never were?  They might be better suited to the firearms thread.  Not here.  This is done.  George Zimmerman acted responsibly and has been exonerated from wrongdoing.  He is not a racist.  He is not a vigilante.  What don't you understand about that?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's total bullshit.  Anyone can be prosecuted for fighting and it has nothing to do with having a black belt.  First of all some black belts are a joke and mean nothing.  You need to get out into the big wide world and experience some things before spouting off in here.  You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


Are you a deadly weapon? | Legal Trade | a Chron.com blog


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yes.  It proved that Trayvon could have been home eating Skittles and drinking Arizona Fruit Drink and watching the All-Star game but decided to double back and assault GZ instead.  Your point?


----------



## Meister (Jul 24, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



I tried but failed to find a link, but did come away with this.
*
Do black belts have to register their hands as lethal weapons?*
In: Martial Arts	  
Answer:
There is no such law that requires a black belt, boxer, or any other martial artist to "register their hands as lethal weapons." Neither is there any possible way to do so. 
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Do_black_belts_have_to_register_their_hands_as_lethal_weapons

So a liberal is trying to pass some myth as fact on this board.
Color me shocked, SHOCKED, I tell ya.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd like to see some credible reference to this supposed black belt law as well.

First off, as has been said, there are many forms of martial arts for which someone can achieve a black belt.

Second, it is quite possible to become an expert martial artist without ever going through the belt rankings.  There is, so far as I'm aware, no law requiring the use of a belt ranking system for a person learning a martial art.

Third, this sounds like a law that, if it exists, would be a state or local law, rather than a federal law.  

This has the feel of an old wife's tale or internet myth to me.


----------



## Meister (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That link says nothing about a black belt having to reveal that he's a black belt.


----------



## Meister (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


So now we have Zimmerman as a black belt?  Who knew?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


My point is that zimmerman had four minutes to identify himself instead of playing sergeant Friday.  Zimmerman had no police power.  You Zimmermans all assume that he did.  Martin had a right to be there.  He was on his way home.

Another reason Martin did not go home is that he did not want some crazy ass cracka following him home to gain knowledge of his address.

Would you lead a rapist who was following you to your house?


----------



## Meister (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


If he was as worried as you portrayed Trayvon, why wasn't he on the phone with 911?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Meister said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Ok, it's a myth. I stand corrected. But the validity of the original questions are not minimized in any way. And don't ask me what that is. I have repeated the questions at least a half-dozen times. Go back. Read. Click if you like.



> Beirne, Maynard & Parsons partner Scott Marrs, an intellectual property lawyer and a black belt in taekwondo, and Andy McGill, a firm associate and a muay Thai stylist, weigh in on how martial arts junkies can get themselves in hot legal water.
> 
> This piece is the first of two they did for the magazine. *They warn that martial artists generally find themselves potentially liable for injuring*  and occasionally killing  another person in two arenas: *street or bar fights*, and sparing or competition.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



No it's not total BS. A black belt will be regarded very differently by a judge than someone that doesn't have one after they have injured someone badly...as Zimmerman should have been with his gun.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Martin could have gone home.
Instead he hid in the bushes and attacked Zimmerman because he thought he had been followed by a gay rapist.
See the interview with Piers Morgan of the girlfriend. 
Trayvon Martin was a homophobe and thought he was beating to death a gay rapist.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> You're exhausting, Quick.
> 
> Nothing you have said comports with the evidence presented at trial.  Yet...you soooo want to condemn GZ.  Why?
> 
> All here - from what I've seen - feel this is a terrible tragedy.  But the jury reached a decision.  Why do you continue to rehash issues that never were?  They might be better suited to the firearms thread.  Not here.  This is done.  George Zimmerman acted responsibly and has been exonerated from wrongdoing.  He is not a racist.  He is not a vigilante.  What don't you understand about that?



Why does anybody? There are many reasons. Go back. Read.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 24, 2013)

Look...

Snookie - your scenario is unrealistic.  Trayvon was already where he was staying, per Rachel, and had no worries about leading George to that condo.  Trayvon had lost the "Nigga", as I recall he called Zimmerman at that point in the telephone conversation.  You KNOW this.  Why keep fighting it?

I've said it a dozen times...this case is not worth fighting for.  It is a tragedy George Zimmerman wishes never happened much more than Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson or anyone else wishes never happened.  THEY will not live with this every day of their lives, but George Zimmerman will.  THEY are making it something it is NOT for completely political purposes.  That is disgusting.  I cannot see how honest people would continue this and support their racist agendas.  That is disrespectful to the memory of Trayvon Martin.

Trayvon Martin's death should be a learning lesson for every teen contemplating retaliation against authority.  Teens and early twenties age males of all races should be reminded how to handle themselves in all situations.  Go over it again, parents.  Get to safety and call the police.  Do NOT take the law into your own hands by touching another person.  You might touch a person who is ready to defend him or herself and might wind up paying for that assault with your life.  

Learn it.  Know it.  Live it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Look...
> 
> Snookie - your scenario is unrealistic.  Trayvon was already where he was staying, per Rachel, and had no worries about leading George to that condo.  Trayvon had lost the "Nigga", as I recall he called Zimmerman at that point in the telephone conversation.  You KNOW this.  Why keep fighting it?
> 
> ...



Add to that.

I appreciate so much standing up and believing for and in something.  Wholeheartedly.  I live my life that way.

But this is the wrong thing to stand up and fight and devote so much energy to.

This was a tragedy.

Made into a media and political monster of monsters.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

And that monster is still hungry.

Stop feeding it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Doesn't anybody want to reach that magical number of thirty thousand? No time to sleep.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Get off the crack. This is 70 threads and 6 months combined into one broken record.

Stop feeding it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you think we post 3 pages of graphics for our health?

Enough of spinning around in a pointless circle.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



_Murder - : the crime of unlawfully killing a person especially with malice aforethought

Acquittal - : a setting free from the charge of an offense by verdict, sentence, or other legal process_

Learn English, shitstain, and then put the two together.  You're not always going to have kind, charitable people like me around to give you lessons in what words mean.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol at charitable.

+892


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Acquittal means it couldn't have been proven beyond a reasonable doubt. It doesn't mean he really didn't kill Trayvon wrongfully.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Thanks for the link.
Do you have one on an actual law?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Acquittal means it couldn't have been proven beyond a reasonable doubt. It doesn't mean he really didn't kill Trayvon wrongfully.



It means that George Zimmerman is not guilty of the murder or manslaughter of Trayvon Martin.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 24, 2013)

And that is what any citizen - including you -of these United States has the right to.  Fair trial.

Not guilty.

Comprende?

Over and out


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Let's examine the absolute absurdity of that statement....shall we?

If a rapist was following you...you would leave the safety of your house...walk back a hundred yards in the dark and confront them with..."You got a problem?"

That really makes sense to you?  

I hate to say this, Snookie but you started out amusing and have made it all the way to laughable...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2013)

Snookie said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



They both had a right to be there.
Martin should have called 911, instead of starting the fight that lead to his demise.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 24, 2013)

I have several decades of experience with both Tae Kwon Do and Kempo Karate.  In 1983 I took 3rd in the J. Park East Coast Nationals, men's fighting, middleweight division.  The whole black belts have to register their hands and feet as lethal weapons is nothing more than an old wives tale.  Nor do you have to inform someone that you are a black belt before you fight them.  That also is an urban legend.  I really wish people would research things at least a LITTLE bit before they state them as fact.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you're armed and have a large bucket full of KFC. You eat a few pieces while shopping downtown. You inadvertently set it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone has walked off with your chicken and is eating it while they walk. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your chicken back* or let them be, thinking they must be hungry?
> ...



Thanks for wasting our time again and totally ignoring the wording of the question. While armed, would you demand the chicken back?


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Why are the only choices demanding or leaving them be?  Why is politeness not an option?

Perhaps you should just try and state your case instead of using very leading hypotheticals....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It's an option but doesn't answer the question.

He didn't necessarily do anything wrong finding the abandoned chicken, but the guy who bought the chicken thinks he did. Apply that to Trayvon and the skittles or however you want to apply the armed Zimmerman.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh look, there's Zapperman now. He will save the day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4hXdsVUnp4]George of the Jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Durig the trial a prosecutor would probably point out if a black belt person identifie him/her self.  This could probably influence the jury's decision .


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I have several decades of experience with both Tae Kwon Do and Kempo Karate.  In 1983 I took 3rd in the J. Park East Coast Nationals, men's fighting, middleweight division.  The whole black belts have to register their hands and feet as lethal weapons is nothing more than an old wives tale.  Nor do you have to inform someone that you are a black belt before you fight them.  That also is an urban legend.  I really wish people would research things at least a LITTLE bit before they state them as fact.



You can have your black belt.  I'll take a tec 9.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I have several decades of experience with both Tae Kwon Do and Kempo Karate.  In 1983 I took 3rd in the J. Park East Coast Nationals, men's fighting, middleweight division.  The whole black belts have to register their hands and feet as lethal weapons is nothing more than an old wives tale.  Nor do you have to inform someone that you are a black belt before you fight them.  That also is an urban legend.  I really wish people would research things at least a LITTLE bit before they state them as fact.
> ...



You'd take the tec 9?

I guess Zimmerman is your hero eh?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, Zimmerman was in no danger

-Geaux

2012: Teen accused in El Paso police officer's death charged with capital murder (updated with mug shot) - El Paso Times

While Molina was talking, Gonzalez "struck the victim on the face and then grabbed his legs and threw him to the concrete. (Gonzalez) then got on top of the victim and continued to punch him in the face," the document states.
Police said that Molina was knocked unconscious when his head hit the ground, and that Gonzalez continued the assault despite Molina's being unable to defend himself. Gonzalez ran off when witnesses went to help Molina, who was taken by ambulance to a hospital in critical condition.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 25, 2013)

I still think Zimmerman lied.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 25, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I still think Zimmerman lied.



He never testified at the trial.
Under the law since the prosecution entered in the interview with him by police that is what the jury heard.
And nothing he stated was ever disputed or proved wrong by the prosecution.
So the judge's instructions are always to the jury in a criminal trial and were in this trial:
"George Zimmerman has to prove nothing"
"George Zimmerman is presumed innocent"
"The entire burden of proof is on the prosecution 100% to prove each and every element of their case"
They had no evidence he lied so that was not considered by the jury.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

[MENTION=44415]QuickHitCurepon[/MENTION]

*Is your name Troy?*

Not that I'd expect you to tell the truth if it really is!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=44415]QuickHitCurepon[/MENTION]
> 
> *Is your name Troy?*
> 
> Not that I'd expect you to tell the truth if it really is!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I still think Zimmerman lied.
> ...



zimmerman testified without taking the stand 

with one of the cleverest moves by the defense 

knowing so well that the state was so hard up for evidence 

that they would enter self serving hearsay into evidence 

they took the bait in less then 24 hours of airing on fox news


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I still think Zimmerman lied.
> ...



I suspect the prosecution got the verdict they were shooting for.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



NO, respectfully, there is never any testimony at trial without cross examination.
The interviews are not testimony and the Judge charged the jury on that.
But read my post again, it helped Zimmerman because there was nothing to dispute it.
And no offense, nothing clever about any of that. They knew ahead of time that the prosecution was entering into evidence the interviews. That is done all the time and has to be. Nothing about being hard up for evidence. ALL statements and interviews are entered into evidence. Nothing about taking any bait, that is standard procedure.
The interviews are not testimony and the Judge charged the jury on that.
Not putting Zimmerman on the stand is a different matter and no one thought they would do that after hearing and seeing the way the case went. That was a good move.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



No, they got the verdict the EVIDENCE revealed. 
You need evidence to convict someone beyond a reasonable doubt.
And nothing that the media spun before the trial was true. They knew that going into the trial.
That was why everyone was so upset with the verdict. They believed what the media told them.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



*NO, respectfully, there is never any testimony at trial without cross examination.*

there didnt need to be 

the state made zimmermans self serving hearsay evidence actual evidence 

in which the jury got the chance to "hear from George" with the safety 

of not having to be cross examined 

it was a huge blunder by the state offering the fox news interview


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



One of many huge blunders

There I fixed it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



thanks
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



any
stop
time
send


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



say i could not find in the jury instructions anything that said the jury was

to disregard  zimmermans outside the court statements


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



oopsie


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Not disagreeing but that was not any slick move by the defense as they knew ahead of time the interviews were going in.
The state always has to provide the defense everything they are putting in evidence before the trial starts.
Called DISCOVERY and everyone knew the interviews were going in.
The defense could have put up the Fox interview.
Again, respectfully, the interviews were not what the defense had to defend against and really offered nothing for the prosecution.
A jury looks at what THE STATE has and NOT what the defendant says as he has to prove nothing.
But they did NOT hurt him at all and DID get in without cross examination everything they wanted anyway.
However, O'Mara did not want Zimmerman giving ANY interviews. Zimmerman was a damn fool for doing that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




I was just wondering if you read what you wrote there about your make believe Fantasy Unicorn Land chicken and chicken thieves or if you post without thinking all the time.


Operative words in the post:
>>*Thanks for wasting our time again*


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I just stated that I would politely ask the guy to give it back.  Is English not your first language?   The waste of our time is your inane scenario.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Those damn KFC chicken thieves!  Always eating your chicken.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Again Zimmerman supporters have said a thousand times that Trayvon started the fight. Yet when the alternative is just suggested, we hear the same supporters screaming.
> ...



There is no dispute TM started the fight. The prosecution even thinks TM started the fight. There star witness Rachel Jeantel said TM started the fight.

There is also no dispute that GZ did not flash his gun threaten or threaten TM with it starting the fight.

SlowShitCrupon is to stupid for rational discussion.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



No, but I believe in fighting fire with fire.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Show me in her testimony that Martin started the fight.  You hallucinating again?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

Coming next from the Zmericans.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I have several decades of experience with both Tae Kwon Do and Kempo Karate.  In 1983 I took 3rd in the J. Park East Coast Nationals, men's fighting, middleweight division.  The whole black belts have to register their hands and feet as lethal weapons is nothing more than an old wives tale.  Nor do you have to inform someone that you are a black belt before you fight them.  That also is an urban legend.  I really wish people would research things at least a LITTLE bit before they state them as fact.
> ...



A Tec 9?  C'mon...those are for gang bangers who can't hit what they're aiming at.  It's a "thug" weapon.  The kind of thing a wannabe tough guy buys.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It's not so much the gun itself.  It's the street cred that comes with packing one.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Coming next from the Zmericans.



You totally stole my Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn!

Give it back!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Coming next from the Zmericans.
> ...



Ok, but it will cost you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Won uh da many bigazz bundas, an shit.


There, *I* fixed it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



More to it than that.  If the prosecution had gone for involuntary manslaughter based on negligence they probably would have put GZ away for a few years. They overshot. They ignored the advice of the investigation team.  They let politics define the charges.  

They got the verdict they were shooting for, because they knew he was not guilty of charges they charged him with.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?



That's one hell of a dream, ain't it?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?
> ...



If we're going Fantasy Land - let's go *big.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?





			
				crappy rep software said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to testarosa again.



Muddafuggin cheap azz soffware iz boolsheet aroun heah.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?



I don't ride my unicorn.  His horn is too dangerous.  I ride the long buses with an all day pass.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?
> ...



Um Snook.  You're riding your unicorn backwards.  Ride it on the other side where there's no horn.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?
> ...



You aren't supposed to be sitting on his damn horn!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Pass him the Riding Unicorns for Dummies book.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Show me in her testimony that Martin started the fight.  You hallucinating again?



You proud members of the Klan sure are a stupid lot.

{ "They don't understand, they understand, 'Oh, he would just bash, or was kill.' When somebody bash somebody, like, blood people, trust me, in the area I live, that's not bashing. That's just called 'whoop ass.' You just got your ass whooped. That's what it is."}

Nobody Will Go Near Rachel Jeantel's Revelation That Trayvon Martin Inflicted a "Whoop Ass" on George Zimmerman Because He Thought Zimmerman was Gay - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Don't ask!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]

Oh SnooSnoo (I think I'll call you that for now.), is this your unicorn that you keep riding the wrong way?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...





			
				boolsheet soffware said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AyeCantSeeYou again.



Muddafuggin gahdamm dummazz rools, an sheet.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]
> 
> Oh SnooSnoo (I think I'll call you that for now.), is this your unicorn that you keep riding the wrong way?



Dat beez to repatatin's eyez be own ya.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the messed up thread messed up yet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is the messed up thread messed up yet?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It won't let me rep you yet either.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

No thread around here is ever complete without a mention of a brown dwarf star.


So here's one now...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> No thread around here is ever complete without a mention of a brown dwarf star.
> 
> 
> So here's one now...



Don't tell me you're gonna discriminate against the real brown stars:


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 25, 2013)

Who ever that thinks Zimmerman didn't have a right to self defense and should be in prison right now, don't believe in our system of evidence. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Who ever that thinks Zimmerman didn't have a right to self defense and should be in prison right now, don't believe in our system of evidence. I feel sorry for you.



Who said Zimmerman had no right to self defense?  The unicorn?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The only idiots that think a Tec 9 is a good weapon are people that think "street cred" counts for something.  You might as well hang a big sign around your neck that reads:  "I DON'T KNOW A THING ABOUT FIREARMS...BUT I'M TRYING TO LOOK TOUGH...SO PLEASE BE SCARED!!!"

Street thugs use weapons like a Tec 9 because they can't hit what they aim at so they need to hose the whole neighborhood down if they're trying to take out a rival.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I still think Zimmerman lied.
> ...



You've insinuated that the jury had to accept Zimmerman's story as the truth.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Jeantel said in an interview after the trial, speaking on her gut feeling that Trayvon started. There is no true indication of who started the fight. Zimmerman lovers know this but since they have very little to prop up their idol with, they have to make their speculation look like fact. It's pathetic when done repeatedly.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you're armed and have a Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. You ride it a few times while shopping downtown. You inadvertently lay it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone is riding your Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. Having a gun now, *would you approach them and demand your unicorn back *or let them be, thinking they must need a ride?
> ...



The way you're riding the unicorn you should be on the short bus


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Then why did you click on it if you were going to give an obvious answer that accomplishes nothing?

Original:

Ok, you're armed and have a large bucket full of KFC. You eat a few pieces while shopping downtown. You inadvertently set it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone has walked off with your chicken and is eating it while they walk. Having a gun now, would you approach them and demand your chicken back or let them be, thinking they must be hungry?

Better?:

George Zimmerman is armed and has a large bucket full of KFC. He eats a few pieces while shopping downtown. He inadvertently sets it down on a park bench while he walks back to the car three blocks away to drop off some groceries. When he comes back, he sees Trayvon Martin has walked off with his chicken and is eating it while he walks. He approaches and politely asks for the chicken back. Trayvon says "WHO ARE YOU?" and keeps walking. Zimmerman also yells, "I want my chicken back." Trayvon turns to him, says "no" and continues to eat while staring at Zimmerman. Now armed with a gun, what will Zimmerman do? Demand it back?


----------



## Meister (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



The prosecution has the burden to prove their case, they didn't, and neither have you.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Is the messed up thread messed up yet?



We tried but...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Is the messed up thread messed up yet?
> ...



Don't do it!  Step away from the light.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

George Zimmerman Juror Says He 'Got Away With Murder' - Yahoo!

so even though in their hearts they wanted to convict zimmerman, the evidence wasn't there to do so.   I'd say that pretty much proves beyond a shadow of a doubt he is innocent.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Based on past experience, George will follow Trademark and call 9-1-1. Trademark, also based on past experience, will feel he is being dissed by the creepy ass cracker snitching on him to the po-po, and will return to George, bash him in the nose and pound his head into the sidewalk to make him "breed". George will then, and only then, pull his KelTec and blast Trademark to the other dimension. He will then pick up HIS chicken, and enjoy the rest of his meal.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Original:

Ok, you're armed and have a large bucket full of KFC. You eat a few pieces while shopping downtown. You inadvertently set it down on a park bench while you walk back to your car to drop off some groceries. When you come back, you see someone has walked off with your chicken and is eating it while they walk. Having a gun now, would you approach them and demand your chicken back or let them be, thinking they must be hungry?

Better?:

*George Zimmerman is armed and has a large Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn. He rides his unicorn while shopping downtown. He inadvertently sets it down on a park bench while he walks back to the car three blocks away to drop off some groceries. When he comes back, he sees Trayvon Martin is riding around on his unicorn. He approaches and politely asks for his unicorn back. Trayvon says "WHO ARE YOU?" and keeps walking. Zimmerman also yells, "I want my unicorn back." Trayvon turns to him, says "no" and continues to ride it while staring at Zimmerman. Now armed with a gun, what will Zimmerman do? Demand TM give his Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn back?*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't freaking help myself.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> George Zimmerman Juror Says He 'Got Away With Murder' - Yahoo!
> 
> so even though in their hearts they wanted to convict zimmerman, the evidence wasn't there to do so.   I'd say that pretty much proves beyond a shadow of a doubt he is innocent.



Quote:
"As much as we were trying to find this man guilty&#8230;they give you a booklet that basically tells you the truth, and the truth is that there was nothing that we could do about it," she said. "I feel the verdict was already told."



Well, good thing the idiot was surrounded by women with brains


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

you are driving down the highway and you make a lane change and don't use a directional.  I feel you cut me off, so at the next light I get out of my car and start to beat the shit out of you.  you have a gun and shoot me.  Did you murder me?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> you are driving down the highway and you make a lane change and don't use a directional.  I feel you cut me off, so at the next light I get out of my car and start to beat the shit out of you.  you have a gun and shoot me.  Did you murder me?



No.

But, I would have thrown the chicken at you


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Juror Says He 'Got Away With Murder' - Yahoo!
> ...



kind of sad when a jury goes in with a predisposed intention of convicting the creepy ass cracker.  I'd say zimmernans civil rights were violated.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > you are driving down the highway and you make a lane change and don't use a directional.  I feel you cut me off, so at the next light I get out of my car and start to beat the shit out of you.  you have a gun and shoot me.  Did you murder me?
> ...



white or dark meat?  I want to know if i have a civil case later on.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > you are driving down the highway and you make a lane change and don't use a directional.  I feel you cut me off, so at the next light I get out of my car and start to beat the shit out of you.  you have a gun and shoot me.  Did you murder me?
> ...



While the unicorn bashes the hood of the car in with his horn.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> you are driving down the highway and you make a lane change and don't use a directional.  I feel you cut me off, so at the next light I get out of my car and start to beat the shit out of you.  you have a gun and shoot me.  Did you murder me?



 

No.

I killed you in self defense.


----------



## Meister (Jul 25, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that the libs, with this case, think they're playing horseshoes or using napalm and only have to be close to win?

Beyond a "reasonable doubt"....you just can't move those two words around.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Let's do white this time just to kick it up a Unicorn and KFC chicken notch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Meister said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the libs, with this case, think they're playing horseshoes or using napalm and only have to be close to win?
> 
> Beyond a "reasonable doubt"....you just can't move those two words around.



Fantasy Rainbow and Unicorn Land has a different dictionary than the Real World.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


Poor Snookie ...his behind is in some dudes windshield now


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

R.D. said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Unicorn Riding Rule #1

Don't ride the horn.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

I was talking to a friend of mine about the trial the other day, and mentioned to him that I wondered why Trademark didn't call 911 when he realized he was being followed. His answer to me cleared it all up.

"Think about it. If he was as stupid as his girlfriend DeeDee, he probably didn't call because he couldn't find an "11" button on his sail foam."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I was talking to a friend of mine about the trial the other day, and mentioned to him that I wondered why Trademark didn't call 911 when he realized he was being followed. His answer to me cleared it all up.
> 
> "Think about it. If he was as stupid as his girlfriend DeeDee, he probably didn't call because he couldn't find an "11" button on his sail foam."


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > No offense. But this is calling for segregation again. It also seems to be a slap in the face to the civil rights movement and all who faught to eradicate it. I do not think this is the solution to the problem.
> ...



Oh I see. I was just talking about how I felt on the bill. Nothing personal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



You were being thorough. I like that.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



And how is walking down the street talking on cell phone not acting like he belonged in the neighborhood? I was not awair there was a certain way you should act when just walking down the street in your neighborhood.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



This continues to get more absurd with each feeble attempt, Quick!  This bit of "fiction" has absolutely nothing to do with anything that happened in Sanford, Florida that night.  There was no disputed property (chicken)...there was no argument over disputed property.

For some unknown reason, Trayvon Martin thought someone following him was deserving of a savage beating.  That's the REALITY of the situation.  Martin got shot because he committed assault and battery on another person.  You can try and spin this, flip it, turn it upside down and inside out and that won't change.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Walking down the Street | Manners & Etiquette | Meredith Sweetpea: Old-Fashioned Tea & Etiquette

Proper ladies and gentlemen know the pleasures of walking together down the sidewalk. But Meredith Sweetpea is afraid that many people have forgotten these simple etiquette rules, so she&#8217;ll gently remind you of them here:


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Who straps on a gun to go shopping? Store's in my area would not let you in the door with a gun. Security would boot your butt right on out of the door.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He was shopping for a teen to shoot on a night where everyone would be inside due to the rain.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



who lives in a neighborhood that has security at a supermarket?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It's a gated community.  The #1 REASON that people choose to live in gated communities is for security.  The fences and gates are supposed to keep outsiders out.  Trayvon Martin was a visitor to that community...a guest of a resident.  Yes, he had every right to be there but he also should have recognized the fact that he WAS a stranger in a gated community and that someone MIGHT question who he was.  You don't punch someone in the face for following you under those circumstances.  You tell them that you're a guest of So & So and you're staying in Such & Such unit.  THAT is the way you should "act"!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Manfred Mann ** Do Wah Diddy Diddy ** - YouTube


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If Zimmerman had not followed Trayvon and at least stayed in his car. The police would have handled it and Trayvon would still be alive.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Who straps on a gun to go shopping? Store's in my area woulds not let you in the door with a gun. Security would boot your butt right on out of the door.



You obviously don't have a concealed carry permit.  People who do usually put on their holster and gun when they get dressed every morning.  At least that's how we do it in our house.  

It is pointless to carry a gun just sometimes.  Honestly.  That's like wearing your seat belt only when it rains.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


>


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Actually, assumes facts not in evidence

The kid liked to jump people.  May have been just a matter of time before he jumped another armed person.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



They try. There is a whole web page named after Trayvon's former step mother. Were the person took great pains to go over Trayvon's social accounts and scrutinize everything he ever posted and make what they want of it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Not for you to deny a person weapons of self-defense is it? Florida allows it. Lived there 15 years and never saw a shootout. Not even in a grocery store. 

I would reserve the right not to shop in that store. You don't know when and where you might be a target of a crime. Go put a "gun-free zone" sign in your yard and tell me what happens to your personal crime rate... 

G.Z. did NOT take that gun that night to go hunting in his neighborhood. Fact...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That's called "Defense Discovery".

It's Real Stuff.

It'd be faster and less turtle posting effort if everyone could catch up.

Documents


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Possession is nine points of the law. But ok, does this suit you better?

George Zimmerman is armed and has a large bucket full of KFC. He eats a few pieces while shopping downtown. He inadvertently sets it down on a park bench while he walks back to the car three blocks away to drop off some groceries. When he comes back, he sees Trayvon Martin has walked off with his chicken and is eating it while he walks. He approaches and politely asks for the chicken back. Trayvon says "WHO ARE YOU?" and keeps walking. Zimmerman also yells, "I want my chicken back." Trayvon turns to him, says "no" and continues to eat while staring at Zimmerman. Trayvon and George continue to talk about various things including the chicken occasionally both trading racial slurs and Trayvon finishes the bucket of chicken. Will the armed Zimmerman still continue in a vain attempt to seek justice? Will he wait an hour it will take for the police to arrive after George would call 911? Will he follow Trayvon home? Or will he just let it go knowing he is armed, not wanting to get into an irreversible position?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


>



Ha ha ha.

I thought you did one of your Santy blows a gasket posts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnY6k1ybTHg&feature=player_embedded#]Obama The Cat gets confronted (cat girlfriend betrayal mashup/remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

remember this one?

Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block 
Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block 

Use your eyes to look up Use your ears to hear Walk up to the corner when the coast is clear And wait And wait Until you see the light turn green 

Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block 

Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block 

Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block 

Use your eyes to look up Use your ears to hear Walk up to the corner when the coast is clear And wait And wait Until you see the light turn green 

Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block 

Don't cross the street in the middle in the middle In the middle in the middle in the middle of the block


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Eat More Chikin


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Whats yours? If everyone thought like this we would all be dead. That's why we have police so they can take care of it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Who straps on a gun to go shopping? Store's in my area woulds not let you in the door with a gun. Security would boot your butt right on out of the door.
> ...



Great answer.. You might also have to ask if the store manager has a gun in the back room whilst he is denying your right to carry. OR has armed security response hired for the store..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD
> 
> *<SNIP>*
> 
> /wt+pSh+qa7t++/4R9VbF9kRy/UsV14lZYF4NXacZi6xiWVlgWMf//Z



Damm, ebin eyez canna beez fin dat fo ya.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How was he supposed to prove to Zimmerman that he was visiting someone there? So you are admitting more or less that Zimmerman started to demand proof. That sounds like Zimmerman starting something there.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



  I was trying to post a pic.  LOLOL  Let me try again...



http://d3pvexk84ayvwf.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/M-Looper-Flashbang-holster-web.jpg


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You now seem to believe this stemmed from a property dispute...two people fighting over who owns something.  I don't have the faintest idea how you arrived at that conclusion unless you think George Zimmerman was following Trayvon Martin because he lost his fried chicken.  This wasn't about chicken...it wasn't about Skittles...it wasn't about Arizona ice tea!  It's about a fight that started because one of the two people involved thought that someone following him deserved a beating for doing so.  That's it...that's all she wrote!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



I'll tell ya, every single time I walk into the grocery story carrying concealed I get frisked at the door and the metal detectors go off.

Not really, I was just trying to be part of Fantasy Unicorn Land for a sec.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


Now dat eyez CAN ficks fo ya.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

See...this is why I don't post web pics.  I don't know how to copy and paste.  Just get the link.  

Now I look like a perv.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Instead of approaching out of the dark with a confrontational "You got a problem?" and a sucker punch to the face when getting a response of "I don't have a problem with you."...I would have stood off at a safe distance, asked the man who was following me WHY he was doing so and THEN I would have told him I was visiting the fiancee of my Dad who lived at unit #106.

I don't think Zimmerman ever demanded anything.  Martin punched him in the face almost immediately.  Or do you see "I don't have a problem with you." as a "demand"?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





I think you just stopped the messed up thread!

Good move!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> See...this is why I don't post web pics.  I don't know how to copy and paste.  Just get the link.
> 
> Now I look like a perv.





Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trayvon finished the chicken. All gone. Do you want him to return it by barfing it up?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> See...this is why I don't post web pics.  I don't know how to copy and paste.  Just get the link.
> 
> Now I look like a perv.



I gave ya a perv rep ;-)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



After all that, Zimmerman is going to accept Trayvon's word?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

I can only assume by your obsession with KFC chicken that you're stoned to the gills and fighting a serious case of the munchies.  Why don't you do us all a favor and go get yourself some?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...




Woman Who Hid Gun In Vagina Gets 25 Years 
« on: July 09, 2013, 08:15:14 am »QuoteModifyRemoveSplit TopicJULY 8--The Oklahoma woman who had a loaded handgun concealed in her vagina when she was arrested earlier this year on a drug charge has been sentenced to 25 years in state prison, according to court records.

Christie Dawn Harris, 28, last week entered no contest pleas to three felony counts during a hearing in Pontotoc County District Court. Harris, whose rap sheet already includes multiple felony convictions, copped on June 27 to possession of methamphetamine with intent to distribute, gun possession, and bringing contraband into jail.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Got me a new pair of shorts.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Took me a full 10 count to see the gun.. Probably a better way to distract the assailant.
Show him the gun.. While it takes him a 10 count to see it --- just kick him in the nuts..


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Rachal never said Trayvon started a fight. She keeps saying she heard Trayvon say get off , get off. How is that starting a fight?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Why wouldn't he?  Because he's a "racist" who hates blacks?  It's already been shown that was a total crock.  It's a moot point though because Trayvon never tried TALKING...he went right to violence with a sucker punch.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



*STOP POSTING FOR A SEC!!!!!!!!!!*

We have to review this one.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I can only assume by your obsession with KFC chicken that you're stoned to the gills and fighting a serious case of the munchies.  Why don't you do us all a favor and go get yourself some?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


Now you see how this just keeps being spun and spun and spun ? Zimmerman didn't demand anything of Martin, he just called the police in order to report him as being suspicious, and then he tried to keep his eye on Martin as so to keep the police informed as to where he (Martin) was going, but Zimmerman lost him when trying to keep him in his sights, so Zimmerman turned back towards his vehicle where he claims Martin surprised him out of the dark, and ask him did he have a problem according to Zimmerman.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I can only assume by your obsession with KFC chicken that you're stoned to the gills and fighting a serious case of the munchies.  Why don't you do us all a favor and go get yourself some?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



How in the Hole E. Hell did that... um do that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Edit for new shoes to match my new shorts.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



We don't know what led up to the fight. Isn't that why we are discussing it? LOL

Zimmerman asks and Trayvon says he is visiting someone at a townhouse down the block. Then Zimmerman asks for proof. What then?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's not magic, I think it had to do with the meth part of the story.

I guess.  Still stumped on that one.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I thought we were talking about chikin


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It's not the best opening question, but considering Trayvon knew Zimmerman was following him, not a unreasonable one.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Trayvon and George are playing chicken now.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What then?  In your fantasy world, I guess they go and have tea and crumpets at the condo!!!  In the real world that never happened.   In the real world Trayvon steps out of the shadows...says "You got a problem"...Zimmerman says "I don't have a problem with you" and Trayvon hits him in the nose.  That's what HAPPENED.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


What store does not have asset pertection watching  from their offices.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Back to "Following"   Around and around it goes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



So my world is a fantasy world and yours isn't?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Did you miss the photos of where we put the gun?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Dollar General. *NOBODY* would steal the shit they put on their shelves.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Yepper

Say the people that watched every minute and every piece of evidence and testimony.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



True dat baby


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Again, there is no evidence of who started the fight. That is common household (chicken) knowledge.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Please if the store has security or asset pertection securtiy they will take care of the problem,. no need for anyone else to play super heroe.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3bBp5uEZc0]Exclusive: Becoming Chicken George - Oprah and the Legendary Cast of Roots - Oprah Winfrey Network - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



idk, but it at least looks like she shaved.

BTW, who are these jokers here still trying to carry on a serious conversation? lol

Zimmerman won, it's over


----------



## horselightning (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



I would be afraid to go to the store with you people. I would be afraid you would blow my head off if i bought the last item on the shelf of something you wanted to buy. Scary.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread need music!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqa-HYihaZo&feature=related]Back in Black - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

Look!  Mr. Rat taught me!

Here is a Dancing Turtle:







And here is the reason I became a groupie for a few years, a few years ago:







(Lord I hope this works or I will be disappointing a lot of people.)


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Look!  Mr. Rat taught me!
> 
> Here is a Dancing Turtle:
> 
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I am NOT going to hash this out with you.   This is it.

There is too evidence.

The key flashlight was at the T (see crime scene full photo) see where the body is located according to the T and the keys.  The keys being up there highly suggests Z was on his way back to the truck.  Also, his flashlight was broken, he was using the little flashlight.   Have you ever tried to find something or someone in the dark with one of those?  The purpose they serve is to give YOUR location away.  Taking Z's testimony out completely, taking the 4 minutes out, Tude DD was speaking the truth, Drug DD got drugged and coached to "yesser".  There is SO much other evidence, there's no way I'm going to go get it - you can when you're done eating your chikin.    She said "I thought he was already home..."  "his dad was there and I thought he would help him...."  "I heard voices..."   "I didn't think it was deadly just a fight..."  Because he did too make it home and he did too go teach that cracka a lesson.

Too bad that cracka had a gun.

End of story.

Beyond a Reasonable Doubt.

Not Guilty.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



You get the silliest post of the day award.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I just noticed the shave thing, thanks for pointing that out.

mmmm I think ??


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svQOQ2DIDEU]Kentucky Headhunters - It's Chitlin Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 25, 2013)

Shadowrun returns came out today and I was playing it came on here and still you guys are debating something that is over?????? You all need a hobby ....  Including me LOL


----------



## Meister (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Tie goes to the runner.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Shadowrun returns came out today and I was playing it came on here and still you guys are debating something that is over?????? You all need a hobby ....  Including me LOL



We have a new hobby!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Shadowrun returns came out today and I was playing it came on here and still you guys are debating something that is over?????? You all need a hobby ....  Including me LOL



Hobby....
Guns as a fashion accessory:


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



its a good thing i didn't point out the ........  mmmmm  ok, nevermind


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Don't do it!

I'm starting to gross out a little.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Trayvon was dumb enough to punch a guy walking away, are you sure he wouldn't have punched one sitting in his car?
It's sad when a thug dies young.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



A flashlight?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Careful!  We may end up back at KFC chikin or "FOLLOWING".  



We just got to fashion.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Shadowrun returns came out today and I was playing it came on here and still you guys are debating something that is over?????? You all need a hobby ....  Including me LOL
> ...



*CHICKEN!!!!!!*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



George Zimmerman doesn't have the brains to understand the dangers involved in trying to do the right thing, his murder of an innocent, unarmed person proves that point quintessentially.  He would have pulled over with only one thought in mind: he would look like a hero.  That's all he cares about. He is a ridiculous, ludicrous nimno Barney Fife character who is lethal: a joke and a menace to society.  He is proof positive guns should not be in the possession of ordinary citizens. That is the reason, the only reason you pro-gun people support him. Had the killing been with anything other than a gun, you would not bother with it at all.  It's all about your pro-gun stance. You don't care who gets hurt or dies or how many or how young they are: you only care about the right to own guns.


----------



## Meister (Jul 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



wow, just wow


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

Mr. Rat in the Hat taught me everything I know!

Thank you!!!            Thank you!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Is that what Troy looks like?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

How the fight really started.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> How the fight really started.



Does this mean you're done with chikin, following and Fantasy Unicorn Land?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> How the fight really started.



Yep, that's about right. Trademark was an animal that sucker punched George.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

Chickens and Fashion....... 

I did NOT photoshop this! (But it does give me some ideas.)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > How the fight really started.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daf3W_Dk1rd]Violent Football Fan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Chickens and Fashion.......
> 
> I did NOT photoshop this! (But it does give me some ideas.)



That chicken has the Santa sadz


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I didn't know Trademark was a Japanese Football fan.

Learn something new every day, I guess.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

Who really dresses up chickens?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

and jewelry......






KFC can't afford these!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

We took a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> We took a wrong turn somewhere.



Not all, just one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > We took a wrong turn somewhere.
> ...



Gotta be able to keep up.

lol


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Ya got me.  If that's the criteria then I'm out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



You brought the gun boobs!  Couldn't have been done without those.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



  That's true...after a considerable amount of Rat's help!  

I'm still trying to get the youtubes,


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't bring Trayvon McDonald any of that burger crap. He only likes KFC.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

[MENTION=43884]SantaFeWay[/MENTION]

This one is for you!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Where are you finding all of these Trayvon fight videos?????


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

I did a Santy.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 25, 2013)

Our criminal justice system needs overhauled.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I did a Santy.



I hope is was as good for you as it was for me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Our criminal justice system needs overhauled.



Hey Whineahontas, did you clear that post with your neighbor?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I did a Santy.
> ...


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Now you are simply projecting.

Immie


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Juror says Zimmerman 'got away with murder'*

_William M. Welch, USA TODAY 5:25 p.m. EDT July 25, 2013_

The lone minority member of the jury that acquitted George Zimmerman says Zimmerman "got away with murder" in the killing of teenager Trayvon Martin.

In an interview with ABC News scheduled to air Thursday evening, the woman identified as Juror B29 said she feels she owes an apology to Trayvon's parents over the verdict that touched off protest demonstrations around the country.

The juror said the six-member, all-female jury followed Florida law and found the evidence did not warrant a murder conviction.

"You can't put the man in jail even though in our hearts we felt he was guilty,'' said the juror.

She declined to be identified by her full name and was referred to in the interview as "Maddy." She allowed her face to be shown in the interviews to air on World News and Friday on Good Morning America.

She was interviewed by GMA anchor Robin Roberts.

The identities of the jurors were sealed by the Florida court and have not yet been made public. ABC News said she did not allow her full name to be used out of concern for her safety.

She was described as a 36-year-old nursing assistant and mother of eight children. A Puerto Rican, she had moved to Seminole County, Fla., from Chicago only five months before her selection to the jury.

...

Juror says Zimmerman 'got away with murder'


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Perverts


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> *Juror says Zimmerman 'got away with murder'*
> 
> _William M. Welch, USA TODAY 5:25 p.m. EDT July 25, 2013_
> 
> ...



If she was that convinced it was murder, she should have held out, caused a hung jury, and given the state a do-over.

But she didn't, so I think she's only prattling on about this to spur her future book sales.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I correct your error, and I'M "projecting."


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



*Not disagreeing but that was not any slick move by the defense as they knew ahead of time the interviews were going in.
The state always has to provide the defense everything they are putting in evidence before the trial starts.*



the smart move was to do the interview (on fox)knowing that the state would jump on it 

and present it in court 

zimmerman could not present the self serving hearsay evidence into court 

but the state could and did


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > *Juror says Zimmerman 'got away with murder'*
> ...



So she decided to call up GMA so that she could make a confession on a national network?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Santy got a perv rep from me today for posting gun boobs.

It was pervastic.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



*involuntary manslaughter based on negligence they probably would have put GZ away for a few years*

nope i do not believe so 

from the jury instructions

MANSLAUGHTER
To prove the crime of Manslaughter, the State must prove the following two elements 
beyond a reasonable doubt:
1. Trayvon Martin is dead.
2. George Zimmerman intentionally committed an act or acts that caused the 
death of Trayvon Martin.
George Zimmerman cannot be guilty of manslaughter by committing a merely negligent
act or if the killing was either justifiable or excusable homicide: 
Each of us has a duty to act reasonably toward others. If there is a violation of that 
duty, without any conscious intention to harm, that violation is negligence


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Are those the ones that got deleted ?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



This happens all the time.  Juries can't convict because of the way the law is written, but they know the accused is not 'innocent,' just not guilty of the specific crime with  which they are charged according to how to the law is written.  Polls show that the majority of Americans believe he is guilty of something and would have convicted him of manslaughter.  He is not an innocent man, not a hero, not to thinking, reasonable Americans.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> you are driving down the highway and you make a lane change and don't use a directional.  I feel you cut me off, so at the next light I get out of my car and start to beat the shit out of you.  you have a gun and shoot me.  Did you murder me?



nope keep your hands to yourself


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



They deleted my gun boobs?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

Here, for you dillo:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No!  The boobs are there. After the unicorns and before my new shorts and shoes mixed in with the fried chicken.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

Shit.  I went through way too much trouble to get those up there!  And so did others.  You know who you are.  

Yup.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Here, for you dillo:



Your a gentlewoman and a scholar.

If you take to the range I'd let it cool down a bit before re-holstering it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Got me a new pair of shorts.



For dillo


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 25, 2013)

*im starting to really like this thread*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

we got new shoes too.  There was a lot of fried chicken and Fantasy Unicorn Land so we went gun accessory shopping.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> we got new shoes too.  There was a lot of fried chicken and Fantasy Unicorn Land so we went gun accessory shopping.


[/QUOTE]

too tight of a shot-----can you move back a bit please ?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *im starting to really like this thread*



Make a request--QUICK !


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Best post evah !


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol

It was that! 
 [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] found another gun hidey spot accessory but once was probably enough on that.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I'm with the TSA and I can't see anything wrong here. Enjoy your flight.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Now you tell me!


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> we got new shoes too.  There was a lot of fried chicken and Fantasy Unicorn Land so we went gun accessory shopping.


[/QUOTE]

Stop!  This is not the shopping channel.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > we got new shoes too.  There was a lot of fried chicken and Fantasy Unicorn Land so we went gun accessory shopping.



Stop!  This is not the shopping channel. [/QUOTE]

  they may have more gun boob holsters.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



  they may have more gun boob holsters.[/QUOTE]

You can take the holsters, I'll take the boobs.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Y'all hush it.  We took a broken record thread and turned it into the Fun Thread.

That's how we roll.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Stop!  This is not the shopping channel.
> ...



You can take the holsters, I'll take the boobs.[/QUOTE]

Finally! !  

A fucking compromise.

Boobs... bring people together every single day.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Finally! !  

A fucking compromise.

Boobs... bring people together every single day.[/QUOTE]

Num, num, booby num nums, yum, yum.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > *Juror says Zimmerman 'got away with murder'*
> ...



She said the evidence did not warrant a conviction.  In other words, she weighed the evidence and even though she believed he was guilty based on the law she could not vote to convict.  

I have thought all along that he was most likely at least partially responsible for the events of that night, but based on our laws there was reasonable doubt and thus he walked.  Juror B29 seems to have it right in my book.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Well, thank you for being honest.

Immie


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry guys.. When the page count in a thread goes past my birth year --- I gotta go.. 

You kids play nice now --- and share the chicken...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Sorry guys.. When the page count in a thread goes past my birth year --- I gotta go..
> 
> You kids play nice now --- and share the chicken...



I still have some time on that clock.  Holding down the fried chicken and unicorn fort.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys.. When the page count in a thread goes past my birth year --- I gotta go..
> ...



Here's 2... 2... 2 memes in one.






Top that, lady!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, it's entirely possible that Zimmerman was culpable, at least in part, in spirit, if not at law.

But we are a nation of laws, and we accord due process and attention to fact and evidence, to each citizen.

What was that old maxim that we all grew up with?

"_Better that a guilty man go free, from time to time, rather than innocent men be punished._"

...or words to that effect.

Regardless of the exact wording, the meaning comes through clearly enough, and I consider it a truism.

Zimmerman was found Not Guilty, at law, after due process, in a trial by a jury of his peers.

IMHO, his jury was spot-on... dead on target... they did exactly what they were supposed to do.

Good on them... including the after-the-fact Buyers' Remorse juror who spoke out today.

They did exactly what they were supposed to do, as prescribed by law.

It had far less to do with Faulty Laws than it did with Faulty Evidence - and, more importantly - Incompetent Prosecution.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 25, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Sorry guys.. When the page count in a thread goes past my birth year --- I gotta go..
> 
> You kids play nice now --- and share the chicken...



You know, you can change the number of posts per page... go ahead and do it so you can stick around.

And for Kondor3, my apologies but I must spread the rep.

Immie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

It's Mickey!!!! Not a unicorn, but still.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys.. When the page count in a thread goes past my birth year --- I gotta go..
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 25, 2013)

horselightning said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...


 You're funny. Conservatives take turns and let others go first.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 25, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



So they can sneak up on them from the rear.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



You see that as a bad thing I take it ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

&#9733; Beck
&#9733; Rat


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

&#9733; dillo

Is this the Fun Thread now or we should get merged or moved to the Fun Spot?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> &#9733; dillo
> 
> Is this the Fun Thread now or we should get merged or moved to the Fun Spot?



It's your call. I'm lucky I even saw the star.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

&#9733; Aye

I cant believe the stuff you guys did.

Still


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


>



&#9733; &#9733; &#9733;

Whatthefuckever reps

&#9733;  is more fun.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



&#9733;

Sneak or rear or maybe they


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


>


&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

immanuel said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > kondor3 said:
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't help myself
Am I still within limits or flirting with Flame?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Here, for you dillo:



Santy gets a &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;

Five out of five


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 25, 2013)

Snookie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


Paranoid much?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 25, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Does that mean sluts are partially responsale if they are raped?

Did I mess up the fun??   Sorry guys...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;

Six out of five.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;

What if the slut had a gun.  Game changer.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



which "holster" is she using?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > Here, for you dillo:
> ...



Or six out of six?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sorry.

I have a point. The point is this has become the stupidest thread merge ever.

Rehashing a trial when the evidence and instructions and LAW from two weeks ago is and what's done annoys me to the point of trying to be even more stupid than this.

It is over.  

The only thing still at question is how far the Feds will go to persecute a citizen who had a trial of his peers as we are all entitled to as citizens.

POTUS, HOLDER, AL, JESSE, AGENDA have zero business here.

This was a local event turned to monster by the media, Crump exploitation which is what he does for a living, and the monster continuining to be fed by stupidity.

If you don't get that by now then all I have is stupidity and jokes back at ya.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I have a point. The point is this has become the stupidest thread merge ever.
> 
> ...



You coulda just came right out and said it ya know ......


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Someone else be in charge of boobs!!

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;

Boob stars.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry.
> ...



Aint my fault people don't get shit.

I'm just posting turtles new shorts and &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I have a point. The point is this has become the stupidest thread merge ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

dillo,

I actually have this plaque!  It's a long story, but I do!






So, love your sig.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



ahhhhhhhhh the mind reading thingy.......I suck at that


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



"Holster"

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> dillo,
> 
> I actually have this plaque!  It's a long story, but I do!
> 
> ...



 I will get Ms Testy to give you several nice stars for posting that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Negs:
&#9734;
&#9734;&#9734;
&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;
&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;
&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

bobplumb said:


> damn, and i was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.



Beg----I'm not above it. Neither should you be.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry.
> ...



Santy's boobs were a more fun way to make a point.

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.



Ask, and ye shall receive.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733; for gun holder accessory.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)

My new skill...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtIz1u8g1F0]Baby elephant sneezes and scares himself. - YouTube[/ame]

...............Hey, I wasn't born to copy and paste...I had to learn it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



those were really Santy's huh ? I guess you outta know.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My new skill...
> 
> Baby elephant sneezes and scares himself. - YouTube
> 
> ...............Hey, I wasn't born to copy and paste...I had to learn it.



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;

Yootoob conquerage.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No. Santy and I are like this but we're a boob and butt vault.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

How's the thread now?

Star rating?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> My new skill...
> 
> Baby elephant sneezes and scares himself. - YouTube
> 
> ...............Hey, I wasn't born to copy and paste...I had to learn it.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

chicken?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



We need a safe cracka.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread needs some Chuck Norris. Because he puts the "laughter" in "slaughter".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrHmcpRAZNs]Hitler Finds out Chuck Norris is Coming - [Episode Four] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>





No idea, I'm stumped.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 25, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I have a point. The point is this has become the stupidest thread merge ever.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad I'm the only cynic. I think the whole enchilada was about taking the national onus off Obama's administration over the $17 trillion national debt while he ordered the Treasury's printing presses to roll, covering his gifts to his political allies and to get Benghazi out of the public eye for the next election cycle. Why else would a mere justice matter be the top news story for a quarter of the year? Tonight, it seems a cold potato because it could be. 

They can get righties a lot more indignant by calling on Peta folk to sympathize the Boston Marathon bomber to stardom and a pity party movie.

Justice is getting a lot of attention as it ties the hands of law-and-order righties. Just before this, Holder was being questioned by Congress, Obama was on the fryer over Benghazi as was heir-apparent to the throne Ms. Clinton. It's the end of July. It's run its course.

Just imho.


----------



## Meister (Jul 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> This thread needs some Chuck Norris. Because he puts the "laughter" in "slaughter".
> 
> Hitler Finds out Chuck Norris is Coming - [Episode Four] - YouTube



Yup, Chuck Norris's chief export is pain


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



hey, he looks like he's searching for the gun


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsUf_oIgp0]SNL-MORE COW BELL!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





So that's what the wrong turn was about.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 25, 2013)

Way more funny than the whiners,  rehashers, running in circle'ers and Fantasy Landers


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a good one to use before responding to any of those still arguing this trial:






Only problem, though, is if they'd even understand the message of it.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 25, 2013)

Juror B29 is Black, but the media says it was an all white jury. Go figure.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Juror B29 is Black, but the media says it was an all white jury. Go figure.



how else can you perpetrate racism?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Juror B29 is Black, but the media says it was an all white jury. Go figure.



She's Puerto Rican to be more accurate.

Zimmerman Juror B29 to ABC News: 'He got away with murder' - latimes.com



> A 36-year-old nursing assistant and mother of eight, Juror 29B was the only minority on the all-female jury. She is Puerto Rican.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 25, 2013)

Julio is Puerto Rican.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iGQc53qTNs]Sanford and Son: Beans and Disease - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KissMy (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Juror B29 is Black, but the media says it was an all white jury. Go figure.
> ...



It don't matter the nationality of black, she is still black. Anyone who looks at her will think she black and treat her that way. Add to that she is from black thugs capital Chicago. She harbors every black bias possible. She knows Zimmerman is innocent in the eyes of the law but hates him anyway. She is so bias that she apologized to blacks & Martins for following the law instead of her racial hate.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



You don't?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Depends on who your sneaking up on.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.



nice picture but someone should talk to that granny about 

the proper handling of firearms 

ya dont be sticking your finger on the trigger 

unless you are about to fire it


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 26, 2013)

The jury could have been Martin's friends and it would not have mattered.
Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, the entire professional civil rights crowd, the media and the sheep that follow them would still not be happy.
Zimmerman was white and Martin was black and it is only acceptable if blacks kill blacks.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh goody.  Jay Z is weighing in now.

Yahoo!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Oh goody.  Jay Z is weighing in now.
> 
> Yahoo!



The article ends with Ted Nugent .  All's well that ends well


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goody.  Jay Z is weighing in now.
> ...



The article might be over but we'll get to hear about poor baby Trayvon forever. Hopefully it can remain a non-violent bone of contention. The Liberals are pushing it to the edge tho. Fanning those flames.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...


LOL GAH!  Get your finger off the trigger grandma!! You're going to shoot someone!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



BTW Is she flashing the USMB gang sign ?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.



Dumb bitch with her finger on the trigger.

Edit: I've noticed I'm not the only one that also noticed the unsafe handling.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's the Fread Thucking sign.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



oh shit---hang onto your hats.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Oh goody.  Jay Z is weighing in now.
> 
> Yahoo!



Who the hell is Jay Z


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

No Fread Thucking....  got to work.

&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goody.  Jay Z is weighing in now.
> ...



a damn rich Nigga


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> No Fread Thucking....  got to work.
> 
> &#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;



Time for some Fread Thucking,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfD8L1euBuk]Crazy Amy's Baking Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing better than a little thuckin' Fread Thucking.

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;

Six out of five.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...


 You'll shoot yer eye out


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

Moar Fread Thucking..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMXFkWK9tK8]South Park - The Most Offensive Christmas Song Ever Uncensored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

This Fread is Thucked!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7yCLn-O-Y0&list=TLWZTs-MJOouk]Fun.: Carry On [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> This Fread is Thucked!



There's only one thing left for it to do.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es0t50H44IE&feature=related]Monty Python - Kamikaze Scotsmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Nothing better than a little thuckin' Fread Thucking.
> 
> &#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;
> 
> Six out of five.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

This Thucked Fread needs... *DUCKS!!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJVwvq5z3MI&feature=related]Ducks having a conversation - YouTube[/ame]





Yes, I do read other threads here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDmCSvqhhoI]THE HOKEY POKEY with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, Freads Thucked up....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUeS6gabSkE]Muffin Songs - If You Are Happy | nursery rhymes & children songs with lyrics | muffin songs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY]The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone see the irony in this?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3hC_FsFGPs]Cookie Monster Metal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

KissMy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes, it matters. When you are talking about a black person, Trayvon Martin, you don't try to include other races into it and say they are blacks. Only in casual conversation can other dark-skinned races be considered black.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Well at least you've moved on from fried chikin and "following".

Things are looking up in the Thucked Fread.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



are we still chasing ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Following people simply for minor reasons is strictly for morons.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

ok--following---got it


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.



you do know the obama administration is monitoring your post as you type it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> ok--watching---got it



Dot connector ;-)


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

'


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> '



We'll throw in some gun boobs here in a minute just to shake it up.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > ok--watching---got it
> ...



stars---I want stars


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



that was a true teaser  congrats


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.



Trayvon doesn't have to worry about being followed ever again.
Trayvon wins!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.
> ...



And God is watching too.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.



It's Ground Hog Day every day.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.
> ...



Not to mention that on a public sidewalk it is not uncommon to be following somebody and to be followed every time you go out.  Perhaps that should change and people have to schedule a time slot to be on the sidewalk when nobody else will be there, lest somebody be uncomfortable that somebody is following them.

The one thing the GZ haters are not wanting to admit is that he had every bit as much right to be on that sidewalk as Trayvon Martin did.  And he had no responsibiity to wait until Martin had left the area before using a public sidewalk.

He did admit he was following Martin AFTER the dispatcher asked him to let them know if Martin did anything.  And there is zero evidence that he continued to follow Martin once the dispatcher advised him they didn't need him to do that.  Meanwhile Martin had four long minutes to leave the area or just go home.  And there is strong evidence that Martin assaulted Zimmerman and zero evidence that Zimmerman assaulted Martin.

And THAT is why Zimmerman was found not guilty of all charges.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.



election day democratic style


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



i was walking to work in the city this morning and i had like 500 people following me.  I should have punched them out.  Come to think of it, a lot of them were black.  My civil rights were violated too.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in panic mode for about 10 minutes  if I'm followed  ( 5 if I don't have purple drank ) so watch it. I may have to beat the shit out of you.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh hell rd!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

sorry


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Incidental following is inevitable and a part of life.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> sorry





warn me when you're going to put something like that up - lol that shit sticks with ya.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Does following people and spying on them make you feel superior?


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Beating the shit out people shouldn't be.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



And so is intentional following which has happened to me and I KNOW I have done on occasion.  Following on a public road or sidewalk is NOT a violation of anybody's rights, however.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Then don't pull a gun on them after hunting them down.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If I hunt something down it doesn't stand a chance of getting close to me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Did they investigate you?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Mind your own business!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Does following people and spying on them make you feel superior?



If there has been a rash of crime/burglaries in the neighborhood and somebody looks out of place or is behaving suspiciously, following them certainly makes me feel honorably responsible.   Not superior, but it is something that responsible citizens do, most especially if they have agreed to be part of a neighborhood watch program.  Neighborhood watch programs are not in the law enforcement business, but noting things out of place or improperly secured or possibly suspicious people is what they are all about.  And sometimes following and observing people is part of that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Do you ever feel that you've reach the point of absurdity ?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Does following people and spying on them make you feel superior?



Ask him...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



If you hunt it down and get in it's face?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If I'm hunting I don't wait that long.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

If you find yourself being followed, make sure you don't [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0lYB3iSM"]JUMP[/ame] too much. Otherwise, you might look suspicious to those of us that are normal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Bringing up incidental following when I say something different is absurd.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



*followfollowfollowfollowfollowfollow*


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If you get followed, do what you need to do. Look out for armed people.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Does following people and spying on them make you feel superior?
> ...



Then call the police and leave it at that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 26, 2013)

Jesus wants people to follow him with their crosses.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RczATjSmdNs]Ric Ocasek - Jimmy Jimmy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Call the cops on unarmed people ?  That's racist.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



OMG----I'm in that shot !!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Which one are you??????


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

Following the Leader (Disneyland) - YouTube


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



The white one with the orange beak in the middle


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're the one that has a hard-on to call the cops on someone. I have never done it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, and I was hoping for more pics of sexy babes with guns.


 *Huba, huba!*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Raise your wing and give a quack so we can see you!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



well look the other way---let someone else handle things.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's a stupid statement.  

I have.  If someone is doing something that's suspicious around my house, I'm damn sure on alert.

And if you're not, then more power to you.  That makes you an easy victim.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



no way---I see what you people do with wings


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



When someone is screaming for help outside your townhouse go back to cooking dinner.

No biggie, just someone screaming for help.

Me?  I'm getting the beretta and going to do something.

Sheeple.  

Sheesh.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Being followed? Maybe it's because......

http://imfunny.net/show-image/?img=/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Wrong-neighborhood-idiot.jpg


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


I love it when you are serious.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You damn NAZI !  Can't you let people be free to do their thang ??


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It's always a judgment call.  But those who think there are no such thing as suspicious people or suspicious activity, who think we as citizens have no responsibility for our own security or that of our neighbors, who think citizens should not get involved for any reason. . . .

. . . .if they prevail in convincing everybody that is the way it should be, I wonder how long it will take them to change their mind once they become a victim and nobody gives a damn?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Changing the subject is real big here.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Two earwitnesses did that in this situation.  Whatev  someone screaming for help, got dinner cooking here.

That happens all the time.  People just walk on by too self absorbed.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Thaat's what happended to Martin.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Define suspicious.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


THIS is why bibs were invented


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You're doing a damn good job of following.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Are you connected to the Internet?

Why, yes you are!

lmgtfy.com


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dude----If you don't know suspicious when you see it you are a dead man anyway.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Did I say I didn't know suspicious idiot?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



sus·pi·cious  

/s&#601;&#712;spiSH&#601;s/



Adjective


1.Having or showing a cautious distrust of someone or something.
2.Causing one to have the idea or impression that something or someone is of questionable, dishonest, or dangerous character or condition.




Synonyms


distrustful - doubtful - fishy - suspect - mistrustful 



Is this the last stupid question of the day?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

But oh no! Trayvon was suspicious. LMAO


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> But oh no! Trayvon was suspicious. LMAO



Yep.

No laughing matter


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Is this the last spam of the day?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...






QuickHitCurepon said:


> Define suspicious.



And don't call my duck an idiot!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > But oh no! Trayvon was suspicious. LMAO
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Obviously not


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> But oh no! Trayvon was suspicious. LMAO



It's their own neighborhood. They call the shots. Just like you do in your neighborhood.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Huh ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Follow this.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I did a Santy again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I've noticed some links don't pop up like they should when using the 'insert image' button.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I just blame it on Santy and wait for Rat to show up and fix it.

lol


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Testy gets all hot and bothered. Don't call the cops----I can vouch for her.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



see--now If Trayvon could just resorted to birdflipping he would be alive today  but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Speaking of ...... notice the typo on that last word?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvAYIJSSZY]Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



ok ok---TWO hot and bothered-------


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Hey!  How'd I get into this?

I've just been minding my own business.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Must be the ducks.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Likely story--you're coming with me down to the station


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yeah.  Oops I called him my duck. 

Nobody is calling my duck an idiot dammit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



hang on and let me grab my


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I don't owe you my life or anything now do I ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Nah.

I just do these things out of the kindest of my heart.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People don't like to be followed or their lives investigated. That's not freedom. If you don't mind being followed, you're a moron too.



If it quacks like a duck.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Suspicion my ass, it's paranoia.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It must be a Follow or KFC Chikin


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's duck the issue some more.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...





testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Follow the money.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Let's duck the issue some more.



Issue ?  What issue ?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

oh ya  gun boobs


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Let's duck the issue some more.
> ...



Something about following, chikin, acting like a victim and now there's money in it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



If Zimmerman had gotten a life, all would be good.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> oh ya  gun boobs



*ISSUE:*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

This just in.

Zimmerman saves cousin from getting raped.

He stopped chasing her!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

I heard someone got away with a girder.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Let's duck the issue some more.
> ...



That an innocent man is dead.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmyzFsYEdco]ACDC - Money Talks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Or will this be the last spam of the day??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

The no-alcohol break jurors are back in the other one and no RIP testifying against earphones yet... more paint drying.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



What does that have to do with Trayvon?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Or was it----Someone got away with Mordor ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Spoken like a true vigilante.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It's kewl. He be a muddafuggin saint now, an shit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The no-alcohol break jurors are back in the other one and no RIP testifying against earphones yet... more paint drying.



Okay, wait bounce on there.  Woman testifying to them being naked tied up on the floor with RIP and Earphones.  What's she doing hanging around with RIP.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Absolutely nothing!

Rev. Jesse Lee Peterson: Trayvon Was ?Thug,? Not ?Innocent Little Kid, Tip-Toeing Through the Tulips? - Fox Nation


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

We should start counting the ducks in this thread. There's thousands already.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Or was it----Someone got away with Mordor ?



Now, wasn't _that_ (my) "precious"?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Everybody has something to hide. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCE0z4V3USQ]The Beatles - Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Or was it----Someone got away with Mordor ?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Ouch...

*The new Patron Saint of Bongs and Munchies?*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Unless you pass MY inspection, you can't pass without my approval. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg7oIo1BR00]Peter Disgust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Man,  you really strayed off the plantation now.

He was a child, little itty boy  - with candy and sody pop. Just a wee lad doncha know.  An innocent yute on his sail fone with his  playmate.  The angel of his poor papas eye.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwEsTRHd-MY]Trololo-Family Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ACDC - Money Talks - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8T8lZCGIIU]AC/DC- Dog Eat Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No one deserves to be hunted down like a dog.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > ACDC - Money Talks - YouTube
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A8_a--Ni4Q]Highway to Hell - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA]AC/DC - Back In Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AC/DC - Back In Black - YouTube



better version.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqa-HYihaZo]Back in Black - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Well that's just not true. 

 But in this case  I agree with you, Trayvon   shouldn't have done that.  It turned out real bad for the kid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Are we having song day?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utRtwIY0YaM&bpctr=1374863952]The Rodeo Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Thugs die, it's what they do best.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



So you can follow someone and then blame the followee.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Murder victims aren't thugs. It's disrespectful. Murder defendants, yes, die best.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



One more time

you don't get to beat the shit out of someone that follows you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yes, when the followee goes all gangsta on you, he gets the blame.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'll  go slow for you  

TrayTray     followed    George  and    punched     him     in    the   schnozzola


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I agree, but there was no murder here.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Set aside the thing where the key/light was at the T and he was on his way back to his truck not following.

I've decided I'm so sick of the word *follow* I'm going to remove it from my vocabulary permanently. 

Let's please try one of these friendly alternatives:

*come after
trace
keep an eye on
check out
keep up
travel
locomote
look into*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Are we having song day?
> 
> The Rodeo Song - YouTube


The administration just deemed the Fread Thucking racist.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

*
Trayvon "Skittles" Martin is still valiantly holding on in his struggle to remain dead.*​



.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...







Zimmerman admitted to following. Since there isn't a shred of evidence to suggest Trayvon, we got our culprit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;
Six out of five
And a couple of these thingies
&#9827;&#9827;
&#9670;&#9670;
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



After a murder trial, the murder victim doesn't stop being a murder victim, unless you have no respect.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



When a trial end in a not guilty verdict towards Second Degree Murder, there WAS NO MURDER VICTIM.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Self-defense is not murder, even if the dead guy was a thug.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Let's try it this way:

* there WAS NO MURDER VICTIM.*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It wasn't proven that there was not a murder by a longshot. The only thing that was proven is that Zimmerman is one slippery son-of-a-bitch.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Luckily, GZ's gun prevented a murder.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

People should respect Trayvon's family.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People should respect Trayvon's family.



For what ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

*Y'all are missing the best Cady Way day!*


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People should respect Trayvon's family.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People should respect Trayvon's family.
> ...



He's just jumping around trying to find something latch on to.

You want to head back to boobs and guns for awhile?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



A few scratches is a murder.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Me too?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'll follow you if you don't beat the shit out of me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



See the word prevented? Get a dictionary.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Right, trying not to step in all the bullshit.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People should respect Trayvon's family.



Why don't you direct all this energy to something that really counts here.   Like the media, POTUS, Holder, First Black Man and Boy Caucus ever.

Getting a couple freedoms taken away on the back of this.

You know something you can really get behind.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A few scratches is a murder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

A mockery of justice.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A few scratches is a murder.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A mockery of justice.



Truer words have never been spoken regarding our federal government.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

No blacks on the jury like in the first Rodney King trial.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A mockery of justice.



Yo, bubblehead.   You're the dummy not having respect for the verdict.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> No blacks on the jury like in the first Rodney King trial.



One black--try again


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A mockery of justice.
> ...



Thanks to Anita Hill.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSUXXzN26zg]SQUIRREL!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > No blacks on the jury like in the first Rodney King trial.
> ...



There were no blacks on the Zimmerman jury. When we are talking about individual races, a Puerto Rican is not considered a black. Zimmerman lovers are so blind, they can't even see this.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



A Puerto Rican is a nationality not a race.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > No blacks on the jury like in the first Rodney King trial.
> ...



1/2 black & 1/2 Puerto Rican - media calls Hispanic
1/2 white & 1/2 Peruvian - media calls White. 



That's called honest reporting...



Somehow.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Puerto Rican is a color???


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about Puerto Ricans. When I said blacks, it is referring to an individual race.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Well lets beat the shit outta the Puerto Rican for fucking everything up and blow this joint


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Be careful around Puerto Ricans. They carry knives.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Maddy was officially reported as being Puerto Rican. That's all that's important.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> > There were no blacks on the Zimmerman jury. When we are talking about individual races, *a Puerto Rican is not considered a black*. Zimmerman lovers are so blind, they can't even see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Right. Because it would mess up the Scheme Team's narrative to tell the truth about her.


It's all about the Benjamins!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It's ok----I got my Purple Drank--I won't feel a thang


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > > There were no blacks on the Zimmerman jury. When we are talking about individual races, *a Puerto Rican is not considered a black*. Zimmerman lovers are so blind, they can't even see this.
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. I was comparing it to my statement of "blacks."


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And the jury officially found George not guilty. That's all that's important.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay unsubscribing to this thread..... Its over people deal with ti!!!!!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Ouch


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



And Trayvon officially never got to mix up his last batch of Purple Drank. That's all that's important.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Don't call my RD a fucking idiot.

Haven't we already been through this?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



damn----now you got me sad for realz


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


And DeeDee wants to be a lawyer.  Das all das important.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I showed the inconsistency and didn't say that. Comprende Ingles? The stupidity level is hitting undetectable levels.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Mind your own business.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dude, you NEVER said anything about PR's.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



The only thing I said was you can't include Puerto Ricans into a statement about blacks. The only thing you are proving is that you don't comprehend English very well.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



OK OK--whine about the jury.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

Speaking of important...


Trayvon's baby-daddy was leaving his house the other day, and he was dressed to the 9's. White suit, black shirt, white tie, white Fedora hat, and a flower in his lapel.

His latest girlfriend asked him, "Wear uz be goin, all fixed up lyke dat?".

Baby-daddy sez: "Eyez fin ta go ta docker an gets my vaseckamy"

The ho sez: "Why yu be dressin lyke dat den?"

And he sez: "Docker sez eye's gun be impotent. So iffin eyez gun be impotent, eyez gun look impotent"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat  - we need a Z U Mad!!!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Speaking of important...
> 
> 
> Trayvon's baby-daddy was leaving his house the other day, and he was dressed to the 9's. White suit, black shirt, white tie, white Fedora hat, and a flower in his lapel.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat  - we need a Z U Mad!!!!



Done.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So you did say something about PR's before you didn't and after you did.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Talk about stubbornness.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Learn to read better and get back to me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're sharp bro !


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It's pretty obvious who's whining.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It's pretty obvious who's whining.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone incorrectly says there was a black on the jury and gets corrected, so start a clusterfuck. Brilliant.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Someone incorrectly says there was a black on the jury and gets corrected, so start a clusterfuck. Brilliant.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I so needed this laugh.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Someone incorrectly says there was a black on the jury and gets corrected, so start a clusterfuck. Brilliant.



Don't go here...http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...immerman-got-away-with-murder-despicable.html

Your head might explode


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOAaaI2lf18]I`ll Follow The Sun THE BEATLES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Someone incorrectly says there was a black on the jury and gets corrected, so start a clusterfuck. Brilliant.
> ...



WHOA------does that say BLACK JURIST  ???  You mean I'm vindicated ???


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPpd-6X3tEo]Sister Act- I Will Follow Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Pssst! Don't tell the media that; they'll change it to chocolate colored puerto rican.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Maddy was officially reported as being Puerto Rican. That's all that's important.



Incorrect.  What is important is how she perceives herself, not what labels you or the media or anyone else wishes to attach to her.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Vindication is yours.

Black is a race

Puerto Rican is a nationality


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Ya'll keep this on the down low for me, Kay ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Although I still have no idea what that has to do with the price of tea in China and the Not Guilty verdict from *TWO WEEKS AGO*


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

calm down, Testy. This won't take much longer.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Maddy was officially reported as being Puerto Rican. That's all that's important.
> ...



It's not a label, and no one knows how she perceives herself, nor would it make her count as being a black on the jury. In any case, she's not a black.

Puerto Rican juror on Zimmerman trial: ?I fought to the end?



> Juror B29, identified by ABC News as a Latina of Puerto Rican descent, said in an exclusive interview with ABC News that she decided it was time to speak out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> calm down, Testy. This won't take much longer.



That's what we said yesterday after we thought we killed off KFC chikin and follow with boob guns.

Then "Follow" came rearing it's ugly head again.

Follow is hard to kill.

EDIT for now there is "black juror"

<facepalm>


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > calm down, Testy. This won't take much longer.
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LoHdNo4RYE]Chocolate City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Thank you for that friendly and useful Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn reminder.

<smack!>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0sq8Bbhw1c]Joe Pesci-Funny Song-Ultimate Hate Song! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5NIi8m_kQ]Yellow Submarine The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.

Shall we?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.
> 
> Shall we?



We have to or something really bad will happen.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Juror B37 kinda sounded like a man on her interview in the shadows.

It's possible she's not a she at all and she's really a he and it wasn't an all woman jury after all!

Can you BELIEVE IT!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL



She's black --she really is.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.
> 
> Shall we?



ABC did that. Why don't you go outside their doors and protest? LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.
> 
> Shall we?



I don't want a race box. I want this box.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL



Let me correct you.

*Justice Lovers.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.
> ...



If I only want the white meat am I a racist?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Juror B37 kinda sounded like a man on her interview in the shadows.
> 
> It's possible she's not a she at all and she's really a he and it wasn't an all woman jury after all!
> 
> Can you BELIEVE IT!



I hear they filmed the whole thing in the same studio that they filmed the moon landing in.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL
> ...



You should join in the protest against ABC. LMAO


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



nope---make you a breast lover. Not a bad thing to be all in all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Why don't you paste that on your protest sign.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Juror B37 kinda sounded like a man on her interview in the shadows.
> ...



You mean the Area 57 Studio located at 121 Unicorn Road, Fantasy Unicorn Land, USA

Yeah I heard that too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL



What's wrong? Did Zimmy whinny?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman lovers are finding a little trouble in paradise. LOL



Yes, unfortunately I know all about Selena and Hannah.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc9GbeG4Frg]Selena Gomez - Round and Round - Lyrics On Screen HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Who's going to get post *#30,000*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Who's going to get post *#30,000*



Who cares?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Whinny ? wasn't she on one of them shows ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Who's going to get post *#30,000*


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Who's going to get post *#30,000*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Dude--your grief is overwhelming. Don't you need a break ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6mZGg_UHTA]Bobby Blythe, Dojo Owner And Former Marine, Watches Student Beat Up Mentally Handicapped Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Bobby Blythe, Dojo Owner And Former Marine, Watches Student Beat Up Mentally Handicapped Man - YouTube



respect the family


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Who's going to get post *#30,000*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ummmmm.   Someone took a wrong turn again.  I don't know how we got to burning kids with a blow torch.

Okay, I'm going to go drink shots of tequila with my Florida redneck friends and compare guns and boobs for a while.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Hey wait... when you say ABC, are you referring to Amy's Baking Company???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfD8L1euBuk]Crazy Amy's Baking Company - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



don't forget--she's BLACK


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



*^^^ NEGGED* for showing Felony Child Abuse.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Shots and snacks


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



QuickShitTampon shows his true colors as a sick bastard.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We always try to keep that in mind here in racist Florida ;-)


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



The Gunshine State


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.



After reflecting a little, I am revising that name to SickShitTampon.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I think we need another rename to the GunBoobshine State.

Just sayin.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.



It's how they show respect for a grieving family in his country.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.
> ...



Works for me.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.
> ...



The only ones reacting to it are you sick fucks. As long as it's work safe, it's better than all the crap and spam that's been posted here for the last 20 pages.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.



It hurts to know you're wrong deep inside, doesn't it?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Go away, SickShitTampon. We don't want you or your sick child abuse fantasies around here.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

rat in the hat said:


> quickhitcurepon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



stick it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back at the Thucked Fread, QuickShitTampon is burning kids with a blow torch.
> ...



     

I've never had the opportunity to use that before.  Burning kids with a blow torch gets 6 of 'em.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Local Police Rodeo Roundup:


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



So ABC News is the ultimate athority upon racial identification?  When did they get that legal authority? 

If ABC News told you to jump of a cliff, would you?

BTW, ABC News Good Morning America reports she is Puerto Rican.  ABC News Nightline says she is a Black Puerto Rican.

So which ABC News is lying?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



No, about Zimmerman, of course, and quit trying to derail the thread idiot.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Quick Hit sounds like a Trollante.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



It's an official source.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Local Police Rodeo Roundup:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfJjH5Gq30]Popeyes Freakout (UNCUT) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> We should start counting the ducks in this thread. There's thousands already.


 Yes indeed, and they're all smarter than you.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I think maybe you were hoping for a ghetto homie type black ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Did you seriously resort to calling me an idiot because you have zero point or leg to stand on so now it's name calling and weird ass posts about blow torches and kids, you fn dick?

News flash!  There is no thread.  It's just you running around in a circle trying to latch on to some kind of point that doesn't exist and a bunch of other people having fun with that because your no-points are so.... IDIOTIC.

Go f yourself.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It's an official source.



It is?  Who appointed them as the official source?   

And just which ABC News is the official source?  Nightline which calls her a Black Puerto Rican or Good Morning America which leaves off the "black" part

Do you believe that there are no blacks from Puerto Rico and that if ABC News identified her as being Puerto Rican it is impossible for her to be black as well?

Do you believe if ABC News identified Trayvon Martin as an American, he could not be black?  If ABC News identified Nelson Mandela as a South African then he could not also be black?   If ABC News identified Martin Luther King as a Southern Baptist, then MLK could not also be black?  If ABC News identified LeBron James as a basketball player then he could not also be black?  How does this work?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Put it on your ABC protest sign.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


 In this case, the last thing Trayvon Martin said to the guy he was head-slamming onto concrete is "You gon' die, @$$#0(3!!!"

Even Saints have their moments.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It's an official source.
> ...



So let's make her any race we want to.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Zimmerman showed how he had his head violently slammed into the concrete. Sorry, but his injuries don't support that, and his lies to cover up his slight injuries aren't supported either.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> So let's make her any race we want to.



Nope, but it is certainly not ABC News who gets to decide.

As Isaid, the most important issue is how she identifies herself and the way she identifies herself is a "black Hispanic,&#8221; at least according to ABC News.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Why don't you do us a favor and go play "Duck The Truck" on I-280??


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


 Sorry, a person is innocent until proved guilty in the United States of America. I'm surprised you're posting in the Legal and Justice boards at USMB and didn't know that.

George Zimmerman was innocent before and after the trial. Self-defense killings are not murder and never have been.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


 Apparently you missed the defense forensics scientist who said the same thing the police said in their initial report: that George Zimmerman's injuries were consistent with his description of what Travon Martin did to him. Do you know what a Forensics Scientist is and how long it takes to become certified as one in the State of Florida?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


 Trayvon Martin was the victim of himself. He tried to murder a man, and he wound up provoking a self-defense mechanism in his wanna-be victim.

Sorry he tried to kill the wrong guy. It was a fatal mistake.

Tissue?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Only a fool would believe that was life-threatening.

Lead detective in Trayvon Martin shooting tells court Zimmerman's story remained consistent in days that followed | Mail Online



> *Medical examiner tells court George Zimmerman's injuries after Trayvon shooting were 'insignificant' and 'not life threatening'*
> *Dr Rao said injuries were not consistent with a head being slammed against the concrete*
> 
> A medical examiner told the court today the injuries sustained by George Zimmerman on the night Trayvon Martin was killed were 'insignificant' and 'not life threatening'. ...
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He was shot before he could do more damage.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> People should respect Trayvon's family.


People should also respect the jury's verdict of innocent of murder and innocent of manslaughter. They weighed all the options and decided it wasn't murder because it was a self-defense killing, which is never considered murder in the USA. Never.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Zimmerman is a fool, a coward, a product of the public education system, a wimp, a .5 out of 10 fighter, less than a man, a jerk, a fatso, a whiny crybaby, and a killer.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh yeah and he beat on his girl friend and forced his younger cousin to engage in sex acts.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > People should respect Trayvon's family.
> ...



Murder defendants are rarely if ever given that respect in any case. On the other hand, murder victims are always respected no matter what. It's the only human thing to do. No exceptions.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zimmerman is a fool, a coward, a product of the public education system, a wimp, a .5 out of 10 fighter, less than a man, a jerk, a fatso, a whiny crybaby, and a killer.



Wow----and I truly mean Wow.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Read Dude====respect the *VERDICT*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > So let's make her any race we want to.
> ...



Saying she's a black Hispanic doesn't make her a black. The trial still lacked _some_ credibility a black juror would have bought it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Was the first Rodney King trial verdict respected?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1uz1wGZzgs]COMPTON The L.A. Riots (Rodney King Part 1} - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Oh yeah and he beat on his girl friend and forced his younger cousin to engage in sex acts.



No he didn't.

I thought we covered amd hashed that six weeks ago in the Real Trial Thread when we were discussing Actual Evidence.

If something new and Actual has come out... please enlighten me.

Edit:  please enlighten me with something other than Fantasy Unicorn Land rainbows.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

What does Rodney King have to do with this?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What does Rodney King have to do with this?



Nothing--he's been grasping at straws for hours now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Thinking I need one of these holsters.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Race has nothing to do with it either, but racists find a way to bring it in.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Thinking I need one of these holsters.....



Go for it--I like the pirate theme.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a pirate costume I wore one halloween to work. I'll find a picture of it when I get home. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Everyone loved it! I kept having people (men) tell me, Damn! You look good.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

They were too scared to play pirates with me though.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Saying she is black hispanic doesn't not mean she is not black.  Saying she is Puerto Rican does not mean she is not black. 



QuickHitCurepon said:


> The trial still lacked _some_ credibility a black juror would have bought it.



There was a greater percentage of blacks on the jury than there are in the population of Florida, regardless of your inane attempts to assert that a black hispanic is not a black.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What does Rodney King have to do with this?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc96doYR3zo]1973-1974 Jack-In-The-Box restaurants TV commercial w/Rodney Allen Rippy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A mockery of justice.


The only mockery of justice was the prosecution withholding Trayvon Martin's cell phone with pictures of a hand gun, nudies, and a pile of jewelry on it, taken after he was suspended from school for using his school locker for a hiding place for stolen jewelry.

That's pretty bad. That should have been turned over to the defense team, and the prosecution is now being sued by a whistleblower who told what they did. That is the only mockery of justice in the trial, and it didn't even come to the jury's attention throughout the trial, because prosecutors broke the laws of propriety that could have led to injustice rather than justice.


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Everyone loved it! I kept having people (men) tell me, Damn! You look good.



Picture! Picture!! Picture!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Likewise, you cannot claim there was a black on the jury. Until you get me a link for that, thems the ropes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What does Rodney King have to do with this?





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Thinking I need one of these holsters.....



Fread is back on track!

Gun accessories.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.


 Zimmerman slipped up and saved 4 people in a van last week. After receiving threats to their lives from Trayvon's followers, they're afraid to meet with Zimmerman and read a statement likely provided by Trayvon's groupies led by Sharpton and Jackson, who are becoming America's village idiots extraordinaire who jump into cases to turn it into racist cash as their take home pay.

You should stop being a tool, learn the law, and straighten out, young man.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A mockery of justice.
> ...



The door was never opened to either Zimmerman's or Martin's character. Thems the ropes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.
> ...



After Zimmerman himself ran them off the road.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



yup--and baby Trayvon paid the price


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.



After he saves a couple more people.

You really ought to head over to the Jodi thread or the Cady Way where the psychos are being discussed.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Did you read what you wrote or just no think posting from Fantasy Unicorn Land as usual.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah and he beat on his girl friend and forced his younger cousin to engage in sex acts.
> ...



They did not admit the evidence because it was not relevant to the killing.  

Audio of the cousin he molested:

News Distribution Network - Shared Video

Do you really want to see the evidence of his beating on his girlfriend?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



It's just as likely as it being a coincidence of him having just got out of jail two days earlier and making a miraculous find. He pitted the SUV as it went by him in a lull of traffic. The driver of the SUV couldn't have been sure Zimmerman did that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

What's George Zimmerman's next miracle involving deadly wrecks or dead bodies?


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Cooll!! 



> B-29  A black/Hispanic woman, as described by prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda. She moved to Florida from Chicago four months before the trial began. She has been married for 10 years, and has eight children. Her oldest son is 20.



Meet the all-women jury in the George Zimmerman trial | Bay News 9

You lose.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Saying someone is black or Hispanic isn't saying the person is A black. Why don't you keep playing though.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zimmerman is a fool, a coward, a product of the public education system, a wimp, a .5 out of 10 fighter, less than a man, a jerk, a fatso, a whiny crybaby, and a killer.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Right but wasn't the deal they were 8 and the cousin had "ulterior" motives for bringing this up twenty years later?

I read the reciprocal restraining orders and reports.  Blew it off as one of " those" relationships considering it was the only event of his relationships.  Still do.  I'm not buying either.  I'm grown up and know how stuff goes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.



I wish that someone will slip up, tear your fucking head off, and stuff it in a fucking bowling bag.

But alas, I don't always get what i wish for.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


>



No holster
&#9733;


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Why is a juror going on national tv saying what she said.  That's what I want to know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Why is a juror going on national tv saying what she said.  That's what I want to know.



Pre-publishing exposure & publicity for her pending book deal.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman will slip up and kill someone again. It's just a matter of time.
> ...



ethuggery will get you nowhere.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Fuck off and die, you abuse loving *ASSHOLE!!!!!*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Ok pink gun

&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



better


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Check out dillos pink gun... have an ohm moment about the real thread topic.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



good looks does not excuse carelessness with firearms 

finger off the trigger please


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You're right. Life is too short to get riled up by sub-humanoid abuse loving pond scum like him. 

Off to my ignore list he goes.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Why is a juror going on national tv saying what she said.  That's what I want to know.
> ...



That's what my question is.  Weird.  Straight to the media full exposure with that kind of statement.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



She's scared shitless.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Gun? Gun?  What Gun?  

Immie


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Lol. That's the first thing I see in these but you'd think the guys would get distracted.

Safety first!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

30 thousand 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 30 thousand
> 
> --LOL



who will land on 40 thousand 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> 30 thousand
> 
> --LOL



She's a sharpshootah supahstah.

Boys beware.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You are too stupid to figure that out.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 30 thousand
> ...



Did you read 30k

She gets a pirate prize.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



yes agreed


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone loved it! I kept having people (men) tell me, Damn! You look good.
> ...



This was the one I wore, but I added another white petticoat under it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try our GD hardest to shove this juror into a race box.
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



When you wish something like he did upon someone else, sometimes it happens to the wisher instead of the wished.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Trayvon found that out the hard way.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

*who was the lawyer with juror b-29*

 the prosecutor in the 2005 case against Zimmerman

thats who


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Saying someone is black or Hispanic isn't saying the person is A black. Why don't you keep playing though.



They did not say that she was black or hispanic they said she was  black/Hispanic which means she is both black and hispanic.

Are you that dense or are you merely a poor loser?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...





>


.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Some where in Sanford, Florida, Zimmerman is sitting in his truck listening to a police scanner while he masturbates.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *who was the lawyer with juror b-29*
> 
> the prosecutor in the 2005 case against Zimmerman
> 
> thats who



hmmmmm well that's might suspicious !


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Some where in Sanford, Florida, Zimmerman is sitting in his truck listening to a police scanner while he masturbates.



Lucky dog


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



*So, Zimmerman supposedly ran those folks off the road, just so that he could save them afterwards?*

*Sir... sir... step away from the bong, sir*... yes sir... you sir... that's right, sir... please step away from the bong and put your hands over your head... yes sir... sir... sir... step away from the bong, sir... yes... that's right... thank you... now freeze... keep your hands above your head, sir... that's right... thank you... that's better... all set... sir... the law requires me to advise you... 'You have the right to remain silent'... "


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Can it be Jack Sparrow?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*Help! Help! Help!*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Not to be a buzz kill but Ill take that because facts are a buzz kill.

If there was anything fishy with the rescue, the DOJ who set up an official phone number and email to get any race or bad thing Zimmerman has ever done from the national crackpots they are spending bookoo to chase down because they have nothing else after the FBI already interviewed 30+  people and couldn't find one skeleton or race and couldn't, POTUS would have a nee speech, Al Jesse and Crump would be rejuvinating their money machine over it.

Get a grip.

And read what I said.

Yes you can be persecuted in the US by the federal government.

That is the miscarry of justice.

Be afraid.  And stand up for the real threat against all of us.

This had been a special message  to the Fantasy Unicorn Land members from your sponsors and supports at the Real World.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Not to be a buzz kill but Ill take that because facts are a buzz kill.
> 
> If there was anything fishy with the rescue, the DOJ who set up an official phone number and email to get any race or bad thing Zimmerman has ever done from the national crackpots they are spending bookoo to chase down because they have nothing else after the FBI already interviewed 30+  people and couldn't find one skeleton or race and couldn't, POTUS would have a nee speech, Al Jesse and Crump would be rejuvinating their money machine over it.
> 
> ...



Oh Skittle Shit


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *who was the lawyer with juror b-29*
> ...



yes the plot thickens


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Saying someone is black or Hispanic isn't saying the person is A black. Why don't you keep playing though.
> ...



Your link said black/Hispanic. That means black or Hispanic, _not black and Hispanic_.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



go check it again--take your time


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Without an official link that says she is A black, you have nothing.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Without an official link that says she is A black, you have nothing.



WOW  you're wrong again. Is this a record ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey! Let's play guess the race now. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Without an official link that says she is A black, you have nothing.
> ...



let me fix that for you:


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



My link did say  black/Hispanic. That means black and Hispanic, _not black or Hispanic_.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Without an official link that says she is A black, you have nothing.
> ...



Why don't you sue ABC like Zimmerman suing NBC? LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



video added

Zimmerman?s past brush with law enforcement - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



No. lol


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It started when she was 8 and continued for many years.  It's the accumulation of stuff about this guy that creeps me out.  Put another way... would you want GZ to date your daughter?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

from Fantasy Unicorn Land


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



ooooo ish-----this is all so isshy -----


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Hell no, nor my seester.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



yowza!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It's all just isshy and creepy.  Isshy and creepy


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yes lol... now try this one..




> The black Hispanic woman, 36, said that when the jury deliberations began, she believed that Mr Zimmerman, who is white Hispanic, was guilty of the second degree murder charge.



Trayvon Martin's mother 'devastated' at juror comments on Zimmerman 'guilt' - Telegraph

I suppose it will be your assertion that Zimmerman is white or hispanic?


----------



## Meister (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



How about you?  Would you date Zimmerman?  I get the feeling you would if he paid for the $50.00 steak.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *who was the lawyer with juror b-29*
> 
> the prosecutor in the 2005 case against Zimmerman
> 
> thats who



Shitsky

Thank you for this useful post.
Catch up to do after boobs guns and tequila.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



My wife would protest.  But I'd go out with GZ. Would take him out on my boat.  I know this deep spot... I'll get his confession on tape.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I would not date zimmerman even if he could shit skittles.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Meister (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You would date Manson for a $50.00 steak, dude.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *who was the lawyer with juror b-29*
> ...



the information obtained so far is interesting 

however it is still in the early stages 

Facebook pages and other sites are dropping off like flies 

you should start sourcing now


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



A lot of Hispanics look black. What would clear it up is if it said she was an African American.


----------



## Meister (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Tell me why every hill is your battle? sheesh


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

The cousin thing is all full of holes on her part.

DDE is irrelevant because 
A) don't know them at all and I have zero faith in anything I cant see and touch and judge for myself
B) She's 10
C) She's not dating til she's 17
D ) I have guns and matching holsters


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I'm sorry they couldn't get DeeDee on the jury for you. Would that have made it better ?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

You might want to run it by some black people about guessing the race when ambiguous words like black Hispanic are used. idk You might have something there, but I'm not going to do the news service's job for them.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



the guy has a shitpot of labels i would say


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> The cousin thing is all full of holes on her part.
> 
> DDE is irrelevant because
> A) don't know them at all and I have zero faith in anything I cant see and touch and judge for myself
> ...



I've seen the gun---show me the holster.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



It's an extremely important part of the legitimacy of the trial and can't be guessed at.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



Are you saying DD is Hispanic

&#12298;Facesmack&#12299;  I got that all wrong.  My bad.


----------



## Meister (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Harder


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> You might want to run it by some black people about guessing the race when ambiguous words like black Hispanic are used. idk You might have something there, but I'm not going to do the news service's job for them.



White Hispanic brown Hispanic blonde Hispanic black Hispanic.  What we doing here hotshot.

You talking about the news service that edited the non emergency call and fired people for it and are getting sued, the one that edited the video or the one that broadcast his social security and vitals.

Be specific about which reliable news service you're relying on.

Ps learn to think for yourself


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 26, 2013)

So long as the person's appearance gives sufficient indications of Negroid racial characteristics, it is reasonable to ascribe a 'Black' racial status to that person... there are variations... there are exceptions that prove the rule... the methodology is not infallible... but it will serve adequately in the vast majority of cases, and may be reasonably relied to serve as a Placeholder until something more authoritative comes along. Looking at the women, it seems correct to classify her as Black, in whole or in part. This is not rocket science.

I agree with those classifying the woman as Black-Hispanic, based upon her physical appearance on the TV show interview. Is it possible that that is incorrect? Yep. But damned unlikely. And it can certainly serve as a Placeholder. Situation has been UN-complicated. Sheesh.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

[MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

Roger
Stop
Copy
Stop
Tango
Send


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Meister said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I would not think of honing in on your boyfriend.  Say hello to charlie for me the next time you two fornicate.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> So long as the person's appearance gives sufficient indications of Negroid racial characteristics, it is reasonable to ascribe a 'Black' racial status to that person... there are variations... there are exceptions that prove the rule... the methodology is not infallible... but it will serve adequately in the vast majority of cases, and may be reasonably relied to serve as a Placeholder until something more authoritative comes along. Looking at the women, it seems correct to classify her as Black, in whole or in part. This is not rocket science.
> 
> I agree with those classifying the woman as Black-Hispanic, based upon her physical appearance on the TV show interview. Is it possible that that is incorrect? Yep. But damned unlikely. And it can certainly serve as a Placeholder. Situation has been UN-complicated. Sheesh.



It the ginger people that I am worried about.  They scare the shit out of me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > So long as the person's appearance gives sufficient indications of Negroid racial characteristics, it is reasonable to ascribe a 'Black' racial status to that person... there are variations... there are exceptions that prove the rule... the methodology is not infallible... but it will serve adequately in the vast majority of cases, and may be reasonably relied to serve as a Placeholder until something more authoritative comes along. Looking at the women, it seems correct to classify her as Black, in whole or in part. This is not rocket science.
> ...



ishy --creepy


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

snookie said:


> kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > so long as the person's appearance gives sufficient indications of negroid racial characteristics, it is reasonable to ascribe a 'black' racial status to that person... There are variations... There are exceptions that prove the rule... The methodology is not infallible... But it will serve adequately in the vast majority of cases, and may be reasonably relied to serve as a placeholder until something more authoritative comes along. Looking at the women, it seems correct to classify her as black, in whole or in part. This is not rocket science.
> ...



.
&#9734;&#9734;


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Creepy post of the day.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 26, 2013)

I think redheads (gingers) are hot!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



and ishy


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> I think redheads (gingers) are hot!



&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;

Reserving a couple for the Indians

Whoops
Native Americans


-------------------
I was multi tasking for a sec.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


A creepy post for creeps like you.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> snookie said:
> 
> 
> > kondor3 said:
> ...








 boo


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

and ishy


----------



## Snookie (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> and ishy


You are wearing that ishy out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

Ishy is a good word.

I just added it to my new phone auto speller.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > and ishy
> ...



Sorta like   every    single     thing     that people have come up with to defend Trayvon .


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

*Thucked Ishy Fread*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *Thucked Ishy Fread*


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Why?   Thousands of home burglaries, auto thefts, and other crimes are prevented or the perpetrators apprehended every year because responsible citizens decided to get involved.  I call the police but you can bet that if I can keep the suspects in sight until the police respond, I will do so.  That is what George Zimmerman claimed to be doing the night Trayvon Martin assaulted him.  The prosecution did their damndest, but they simply could not make the situation look any other way.  Which is why George Zimmerman received a not guilty verdict.

Please don't move into my neighborhood.  I want people living around me who will help us all look out for each other.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Good call--he's probably the peeping type anyway.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



It's Troy! Santy, you were right!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



  

Santy +1


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

If it's not Troy, it's a Troy.

Same diff


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

*ISHY FISHY Fread*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF9GBR3B0LE]"Who Let the dogs out" Official music video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Funny how you can arrive at all those conclusions from one short sentence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How did that cross your dirty ass mind?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Well TM did have the old burglary tool in the old backpack with the old women's jewelry ya know.

peep peep peep


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



All he had to do was not smile and he woulda been OK


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)

Look...If we're talking about whether the juror was black or not, that's pointless.  She is a minority, without a doubt.  And what matter does that make anyway?  

The pertinent takeaway from her interview is that the State did not prove Zimmerman was guilty.

All this nonsense.  Did I say nonsense?  All this nonsense about her race or ethnicity is pretty much irrelevant.  She followed the law and found him to be not guilty, even though she was trying her damnedest to find him guilty.  And that's what she said.  

Who cares if she was a black hispanic? Or is an hispanic black?  This discussion is utterly ridiculous!!!  She is a minority, like Zimmerman and Martin.  So WTF?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone say PEEPS???


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

It's the sound of Troy silence.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> Look...If we're talking about whether the juror was black or not, that's pointless.  She is a minority, without a doubt.  And what matter does that make anyway?
> 
> The pertinent takeaway from her interview is that the State did not prove Zimmerman was guilty.
> 
> ...



Hold it---you mean Tampon defenders need to be relevant ?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It's the sound of Troy silence.



Did someone let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > It's the sound of Troy silence.
> ...



It certainly couldn't have been those huge red letters


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)

Let's go back to posting music videos.  Or wacky photos.  

They are just as pertinent as some of the drivel that's been posted about the post-verdict Z trial!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE]Wont Get Fooled Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtzIWPeun7c]Styx - Fooling Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


>





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > It's the sound of Troy silence.
> ...



Did the cat have gigantic red fonts?


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)

OK...don't try to top me.  No way does Styx outdo The Who.  

Please.  Roger Daltry?  He's a healthy female's...something I'd rather not discuss with a non-female.  

No comparison.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> OK...don't try to top me.  No way does Styx outdo The Who.
> 
> Please.  Roger Daltry?  He's a healthy female's...something I'd rather not discuss with a non-female.
> 
> No comparison.



I knew I was out gunned from the get go woman---how cocky of you to think you knew what I was trying to do.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That was the pussy that ran away.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 26, 2013)

sleepy time for me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRlf1EhNAZM]Muffin Songs - Good Night | nursery rhymes & children songs with lyrics | muffin songs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sleepy time for me
> 
> Muffin Songs - Good Night | nursery rhymes & children songs with lyrics | muffin songs - YouTube



Slacker


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDtK7xUIDxk]The Beatles - The Fool On The Hill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 26, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


>



 bwack


----------



## Zona (Jul 26, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Seriously dude...your name looks like 

dildoduck..why that screen name?  Its kind of stupid.  Just sayin.


----------



## Meister (Jul 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Oh wow man, you got him good.....not

Geeeze Zona, you are one pathetic poster, always was and it looks like you always will be.
I saw your name on the wall of shame, well deserved on your behalf.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

*Thousands await unveiling of Obama statue*

Thousands await unveiling of Obama statue


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> *Thousands await unveiling of Obama statue*
> 
> Thousands await unveiling of Obama statue


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Don't make me cry, man.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

After reading all the defenders of the rule of law [no matter what], I can understand nazi germany better.

Nuremberg defense:  I was only following the law.

BTW, who here ever obeyed the 55mph fed speed law when it was in effect?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> After reading all the defenders of the rule of law [no matter what], I can understand nazi germany better.
> 
> Nuremberg defense:  I was only following the law.
> 
> BTW, who here ever obeyed the 55mph fed speed law when it was in effect?



Do you have a better standard that you think we should go by because you're really getting pretty close to the issue here ?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > After reading all the defenders of the rule of law [no matter what], I can understand nazi germany better.
> ...



Yes, "Thou shall not kill."

Ok, now tell me where god amended that to say except in self defense.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



so you want the 10 commandments as the law of the land?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It would not be a bad idea and add the golden rule, too.  Maybe not the law but a guideline.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Golden rule is out---It would screw up all the affirmative action programs we have in place.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> After reading all the defenders of the rule of law [no matter what], I can understand nazi germany better.
> 
> Nuremberg defense:  I was only following the law.
> 
> BTW, who here ever obeyed the 55mph fed speed law when it was in effect?



better keep it at the double nickels 

ya got a smokie at your front door


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



"murder" 

thou shall not murder


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Zona!!!! You just told us where your mind is!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Don't wimp out on us now!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



hey dudette--I've been holding down the fort while you were sleeping.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> After reading all the defenders of the rule of law [no matter what], I can understand nazi germany better.
> 
> Nuremberg defense:  I was only following the law.
> 
> BTW, *who here ever obeyed the 55mph fed speed law when it was in effect?*



By you asking that, we know you didn't!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Atheists would never go for that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

3...



2...



1...




*FIGHT!!!!!!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



 [MENTION=43021]legaleagle_45[/MENTION]

She is lighter than a paper bag.  She can't be black.  

Urban Dictionary: brown paper bag test


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> We should start counting the ducks in this thread. There's thousands already.



M R Not Ducks.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > We should start counting the ducks in this thread. There's thousands already.
> ...



there's one in the middle of all them geese  I know--I was there.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Zimmerman is a fool, a coward, a product of the public education system, a wimp, a .5 out of 10 fighter, less than a man, a jerk, a fatso, a whiny crybaby, and a killer.



Sez he who pisses his tutu when he gets a neg!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > We should start counting the ducks in this thread. There's thousands already.
> ...



You want thousands of ducks???

Here you go!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



oh lord---keep the women outta the pool


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

*MOAR DUCKS!!!!!!*


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

BIG DUCK


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



 [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]

Snookie would skin a gnat for its hide.  He would date Zimmerman if he paid for the cheddar peppers.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Screw that.  

I HAVE SUPER DUCK





You only need one


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

*LOTSA DUCKS!!!!!!
*







Hey testy, getting sick of ducks yet?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> BIG DUCK



Dammit!  Beat me to the punch


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



 [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]

I think Snookie IS Manson posting from the prison library.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Hole E. Ducks Batman


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > BIG DUCK
> ...



It's the goofiness that counts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Maybe black you, black Snookie, black Ravi, black Sarass, black et al just needed a reminder who is STILL in charge in this country.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

*Spock Duck.*

*He finds this thread still being open, illogical. *​


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

I know a duck thread...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I know a duck thread...



Ask for it to be merged here.

What the Hell, everything else has been merged here.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

King Duck says " KEEP IT OPEN "


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> BIG DUCK



That's a big duck.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



He won't.  He lives in the projects.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

There's a duck for every occasion.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

you mean this isn't the ducked fread ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> There's a duck for every occasion.



Spiderman has a duck for YOU!!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Duck this thread


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Eyz beez fixin dat fo youz?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

*LOOK OUT!!! Here comes the SpiderDuck!!!*


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Zona said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > SantaFeWay said:
> ...



Seriously dude...your name looks like 

tonsil tickler...why that screen name?  Its (sic) kind of stupid.  Just sayin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Eyz beez fixin dat fo youz?



Image wen alla cray-cray, an shit.

I beez finein betta won.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



 
I've been missing some Sunshine


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

*It's fun to go to the Y. M. C. A.
*​


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

*This thread is like.....​*


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> *This thread is like.....​*
> 
> cat hits wall - YouTube



It keeps the riff raff off the street------Tonsil tickler


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> King Duck says " KEEP IT OPEN "





Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > There's a duck for every occasion.
> ...





Rat in the Hat said:


> *It's fun to go to the Y. M. C. A.
> *​



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2I1eM_4j80]The Great Pawcatuck Rubber Duck Race - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > *This thread is like.....​*
> ...





Speaking of off the street, I gotta log out.  Need to run in to Sally Beauty Supply and pick up some nail polish.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Tell Sally----"Not Guilty" for me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Get a nice yellow one. In honor of the ducks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

full circle----unicorn duck


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


So you amended it for god.  It was written in stone, "kill".


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm disappointed there was no KFC duck.
That may be redundant right there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



There's a misguided girl stumbling around in the Jodi thread that could really use your help.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

who's gonna play the wolf?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I'm disappointed there was no KFC duck.
> That may be redundant right there.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Happy Saturday'ing!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Happy Saturday'ing!



Rush kicked butt. 



Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I know a duck thread...
> ...



OK

http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/305061-a-prezzie-for-ratty-new-post.html











Zimmerman was and is not guilty.

End of story.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

Today, 11:39 AM

This message is hidden because the tree killing pile of filth is on your ignore list.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

For the bikers:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

This post is not hidden because of an idiot pm'ing members and asking them to ignore...


...but since Zimmerman is innocent and free?

I don't give a rat's ass either.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

I forgot the gun for the boobs


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.prowleronline.com/ubb/image_uploads/dodgeviper.jpg


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> legaleagle_45 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



She's a Puerto Rican and obviously doesn't even identify or sympathize with the black community. She said that the Zimmerman trial was a publicity stunt and shouldn't have even gone to trial. What African American would say that? One in a million? 

George Zimmerman Juror B-29 talks to ABC - latimes.com


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > legaleagle_45 said:
> ...



We'll get you a ghetto nigga next time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



As an Hispanic, juror B-29 is more likely to be influenced by Zimmerman being an Hispanic.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



call Obama


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



What should I call him? A tool?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Mr. President


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Not surprising. Some people just can't handle the truth.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Bullshit.  I had to break from the pool for this.

Zimmerman being not guilty just makes you bat shit cray cray doesnt it.

You can brownish whiteish greenish her til the sun sets in Fantasy Unicorn Land but it's not going to change..

Not Guilty. 

Not Guilty. ..

Pass it on.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



So, a jury of his peers.

Yep. Zimmerman would have been toast.   The creepy cracka wouldn't have stood a chance and in their neighborhood?







Hmmm?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Bu....bu...bu....they would never convict someone just because of the 'cola o' their skin!.'


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The jury is supposed to be peers of the defendant, not peers of the decedent.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Not surprising. Some people just can't handle the truth.



The truth is:  You may have your black president.  But WE are still in charge.  Suck it up.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXRZ5c6I-vo]nobody cares what you think - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



 

And this is the reason why.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I vill pass it on to hitler.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Not surprising. Some people just can't handle the truth.
> ...



Not too much longer, though.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



There's no hurry we got all day.

If you suggest the minority juror makes the verdict more believable, you are using reverse logic. B-29 is an Hispanic. George Zimmerman is an Hispanic. 

There were NO African Americans on the jury, none, zero, nada.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Send in the guns boobs and ducks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Would it matter more if one was gay?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Maybe they had to be able to read cursive or something


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Send in the guns boobs and ducks.



I'll go with the Duck and Bob rather than the Duck and Boob.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Send in the guns boobs and ducks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



+2



What's that Creepy Ass Cracka doing with them ducks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Ropey said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Training them to attack when they hear a quack.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It did not matter for the rest of the jury that they were functioning illiterates.

They claimed they hardly knew who zimmerman was during jury selection.  37 sure as hell lied about it.  How could she be married to a lawyer and not know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



WAHH WAAH WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  Holy shit dude. There wasn't a fucking thing wrong with the jury--get over it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Maybe if one of them had a drug guy on guy anal encounter.  That quite possibly could make a difference.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Contrary to what the media says, not everyone was eating, breathing, and keeping up with this trial and what it was about. Many people don't watch or listen to the news.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHVXPFH4k7M&eurl=http://www.chimpout.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11892]Kermit the Frog: The Lost Episode 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Aye!  I picked up your soap!!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He would convict a person because of the color of the person's skin.  Snuki is such a racist slug.  Even with his black prezbo he still can't take over.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Aye!  I picked up your soap!!



sucker


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isxuT24Bm3w]Humpback Whales Have Problems! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Aye!  I picked up your soap!!



Uh huh! I'm sure the soap bubbles will appear if someone puts water on it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Aye!  I picked up your soap!!
> ...



Who's going to chuck it?

Can we get a gay and happy duck please?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...








Ducks (I think) in drag!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



OMG!  That's funny!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Those are the people that they pick for the juries in Florida.  Ignorant bastardes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

Hovercats on the offensive!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The idea of a jury is to find people that don't know much about what the defendant is on trial for, meaning those people don't know anything or have heard very little about the crime. Unless a juror is a 'bad seed', they will follow the law in deciding the verdict they choose.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Ceiling fan kitty! That, or it's possessed. lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't leave me holding the soap I can't effectively chuck ot right now I'm all wet


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It beez pasesssed by da soo uv Traybon, wishin heeda taked his dumm azz uppa da stares, insted uh goin bak ta whoop dat creepy azz cracka.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

I mean I'm in the pool wiyh the phonr lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Don't leave me holding the soap I can't effectively chuck ot right now I'm all wet



Don't worry, I'm sure the opportunity will come up soon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> I mean I'm in the pool *wiyh* the *phonr* lol



And just how many #tequila drinks have you had today, young lady???


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



"It"

Conspiracy Theories - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Don't leave me holding the soap I can't effectively chuck ot right now I'm all wet
> ...



Keep the soap handy.  Head chuckin time is coming.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I'm in the pool *wiyh* the *phonr* lol
> ...



I can understand her texting, so she's still good to go.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



YUP. Just gotta stir the water a little.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I'm in the pool *wiyh* the *phonr* lol
> ...



I haven't even started yet.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Kin ya reed dis dat an da udda ting?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I thought you were warming up to perform this song for your pool party.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOj4VDd8E08]Foster Brooks 12 Days of Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



sho nuf


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Did the simple act of picking up the soap send him running?

Nahh dat boy ain't dat brite.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Any armed person can walk around looking for a fight and gets the slightest of injuries when he finally finds one, kills someone and walks free. It isn't hard to find a fight if you're looking for one. 

Medical Report Documents Zimmerman?s Injuries On Night Of Shooting « CBS Miami



> *Medical Report Documents Zimmermans Injuries On Night Of Shooting*
> 
> The three-page medical report shows that the day after Zimmerman shot and killed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, a doctor confirmed that Zimmerman had two lacerations on the back of his head. However, the physician wrote no sutures [or stitches] needed....
> 
> As far as Zimmermans head, the doctor wrote it was normocephalic and atraumatic. In other words: normal and without trauma. Zimmerman has said Trayvon was slamming his head against the sidewalk. ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Any armed person can walk around looking for a fight and gets the slightest of injuries when he finally finds one, kills someone and walks free. It isn't hard to find a fight if you're looking for one.
> 
> Medical Report Documents Zimmerman?s Injuries On Night Of Shooting « CBS Miami
> 
> ...



especially if he is a gay basher


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



 

Squeal like a pig vs quack like a duck?

Sweet!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Any armed person can walk around looking for a fight and gets the slightest of injuries when he finally finds one, kills someone and walks free. It isn't hard to find a fight if you're looking for one.
> ...



Right, George Zimmerman or a copycat could walk down the street in the gay district in San Francisco insulting gays. After he gets hit, he could whip out his gun, kill a gay, and not even be held accountable for a hate crime.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Any armed person can walk around looking for a fight and gets the slightest of injuries when he finally finds one, kills someone and walks free. It isn't hard to find a fight if you're looking for one.
> 
> Medical Report Documents Zimmerman?s Injuries On Night Of Shooting « CBS Miami
> 
> ...



That's the prosecution's 'expert witness' paid to give a particular opinion.

The defense's 'expert witness', paid to give a particular opinion, was very different and was more compelling that the forensic evidence supported Zimmerman's belief that his life was in danger.

How many times should Trayvon Martin force Zimmerman's head against the concrete before it would be acceptable to you for Zimmerman to defend himself?

You weren't there.  Neither was I.   Neither of us know exactly what happened that night.  But the evidence did not rule out self defense and that is why the jury returned a verdict of not guilty.

For any authority to now continue to persecute George Zimmerman is a violation of his civil rights.

And any of us who claim certain knowledge of what happened that night are just dumb.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sometimes it's just a drug induced anal thing.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Foxfyre said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Any armed person can walk around looking for a fight and gets the slightest of injuries when he finally finds one, kills someone and walks free. It isn't hard to find a fight if you're looking for one.
> ...




No, this was Zimmerman's own doctor a day after the shooting.

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/07/03/2880246/doctor-george-zimmerman-had-black.html



> A medical report conducted the day after George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin shows he went to the doctor&#8217;s office because he needed a note to return to work.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

New George Zimmerman Evidence: 8 Things You Need to Know | TIME.com



> The first officer on the scene said that Zimmerman continued to bleed from the nose once he arrived at the station and had been cleaned by paramedics. However, another officer who saw Zimmerman walk in did not notice any injury to Zimmermans nose"...
> 
> Zimmerman was prone to rage and violence, according to his ex-fiancée.
> 
> Zimmermans ex-fiancée told investigators that Zimmerman had a bad temper and was prone to road rage. She also told the FBI about the manner in which their relationship deteriorated after they moved in together, saying Zimmerman became overly protective and territorial...



A "bad temper" is further indication that Zimmerman started the fight. "Territorial" sounds familiar to me. All alone at night, Zimmerman made sure his territory was that, just his.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> New George Zimmerman Evidence: 8 Things You Need to Know | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Guilty


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 27, 2013)

Reviewing my previous post. . . .yeah.  Dumb.


----------



## Meister (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> New George Zimmerman Evidence: 8 Things You Need to Know | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ex's always tell the truth because they have no ax to grind.  Quick, you're really grasping for straws and you haven't changed one person's mind with all of your posts.
Isn't it time to walk away and let the healing begin?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

*I have a theory about what happened that night between George and Tampon.*

The following is my theory that I thought of.

"What happened that night started small at the beginning, got much, much larger in the middle, then got small again at the end."


That is my theory, and it is mine, and that it is too. ~ Anne Elk (Miss)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



But didn't you say before TM thought Z was gay? Where does that fit in with this?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You mean like THIS:



Quote:
Originally Posted by IBreastfeedJohnMadden  
Details of your homosexual encounter, please. For context.

QuickHitCurepon
It wasn't much. I answered an ad in the Bay Guardian and went to a house in Noe Valley in San Francisco. I met a guy there who had some stash and we got high. We had anal sex for a short while, but it was really nothing, so I have never followed it up in my mind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > New George Zimmerman Evidence: 8 Things You Need to Know | TIME.com
> ...



Do they often get injunctions like she did with Zimmerman? Do they get thrown into the air like how Zimmerman threw her? When someone cleverly escapes a guilty verdict for murder, people need to be reminded of this. Are you against saving lives?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yes---I'm agin it


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

dilloduck said:


>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



He asked me if I had ever had a gay encounter. I was going to lie about something that happened more than 33 years ago when I was a teenager and something that was a one-time sexual experimentation.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

My oh my good golly Miss Gerty hide your eyes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Hide yo butts.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2013)

DONT REPORT THIS OR U B A RAY CYST


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Hide yo butts.



Or slip into some armor.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Be thutt thucked fread


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

wouldn't want to discriminate, so here's a ghetto pirate:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Be thutt thucked fread



Now with less ignore images.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> wouldn't want to discriminate, so here's a ghetto pirate:



*I pity the fool that mess with me!!!*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



The poor ducky!  Save the ducky.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

This entire case is a rat race!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

One more merge, and this thread will be ready to...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZZv5Z2Iz_s]Form Voltron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> One more merge, and this thread will be ready to...



Go to the ducks



http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/304546-ducks-stupidest-thread-ever-enter-at-your-own-risk.html


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Somehow there are more not guilty votes now

Fried chikin, unicorns, boobs, guns, ducks or butts?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Somehow there are more not guilty votes now
> 
> Fried chikin, unicorns, boobs, guns, ducks or butts?



I think it's the charm we all possess.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Somehow there are more not guilty votes now
> 
> Fried chikin, unicorns, boobs, guns, ducks or butts?



just got home
stop

messages received 
send


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow there are more not guilty votes now
> ...



Good
Stop
Luck
Stop
Figuring out
Stop
This
Stop
Ducking 
Stop
Thing
The other thing
Stop
As far as I got
Stop
Then the pool and charmers
Stop
Ducked me in
Send


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Not surprising. Some people just can't handle the truth.
> ...



Racist bigot.


----------



## Meister (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



My understanding was that it was mutual combat between the two, that's why it was dismissed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


>



Keep searching and you'll find plenty more besides that one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Just made a pitcher of strawberry daiquiri's. Pass em around!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Whiskey Hotel Alpha Tango break Tango Hotel Echo break Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo break India Sierra break Whiskey India Tango Hotel break Alpha Lima Lima break Tango Hotel India Sierra break Echo November Charlie Oscar Delta Echo Delta break Charlie Hotel Alpha Tango Tango Echo Romeo?!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yeah evidently he wasn't packing that day or she would be dead and it would have been self defense.


----------



## Meister (Jul 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



This is probably your best post of the day. 
It still lacks.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Lacks what?  How can I help you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Whiskey Hotel Alpha Tango break Tango Hotel Echo break Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo break India Sierra break Whiskey India Tango Hotel break Alpha Lima Lima break Tango Hotel India Sierra break Echo November Charlie Oscar Delta Echo Delta break Charlie Hotel Alpha Tango Tango Echo Romeo?!!!



 What coded talk?


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskey Hotel Alpha Tango break Tango Hotel Echo break Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo break India Sierra break Whiskey India Tango Hotel break Alpha Lima Lima break Tango Hotel India Sierra break Echo November Charlie Oscar Delta Echo Delta break Charlie Hotel Alpha Tango Tango Echo Romeo?!!!
> ...



I prefer pig latin.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


>



purple drank


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

hattay itchway unshinesay eggednay emay gainaay hattay siay alfhay ozenday niay histay neoay hreadtay.  ighsay...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



OilSpay OrtSpay !


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSaDPc1Cs5U]The Batman Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

ellowyay uckday


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 27, 2013)

Oi vey!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1Y1s]Monty Python, The Fish Slapping Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Supper cool batman.  I put someone in my ignore bin for the first time and I just found out I don't have to read her neg PMs any more!!!! [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] good bye and have a nice life.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


>



there are fresher ones(newer dates)then that in evidence 

on the cell phone for example


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 27, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Supper cool batman.  I put someone in my ignore bin for the first time and I just found out I don't have to read her neg PMs any more!!!! [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] good bye and have a nice life.



LOL Unsolicited PM's.  I always just delete them without even reading them.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

*No Discussing contents of PM's on the open forums.*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Meister said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



That's what Shellie Zimmerman stated. Her word is no better than George's. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mVld_tH1Ds]Zimmerman bond hearing: physical alternation with ex-girlfriend - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

This is just one big joke!!! A thug got what he asked for when he was bashing a mans head into the ground.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

I tried to get rid of this thread...







... but I ran into a problem...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Because the people that are always right are funner than the people that are always wrong and stuck in their butt box.

Deal with the fun.

Not Guilty.

Pass it on.

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 27, 2013)

Trees and homos and soap, OH MY!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Trees and homos and soap, OH MY!!



and purple drank to wash it all down.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*Zimmerman NOT GUILTY:

Making thutt buckers batshit cray cray every single day.

Every day is Ground Hog day in Fantasy Unicorn Land.

Tomorrow it will still be 

NOT GUILTY.

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

Sweet dreams.*

cover your butts


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Trees and homos and soap, OH MY!!
> ...



Fixed it.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Trees and homos and soap, OH MY!!
> ...



Oh wait.

GAH

Not enough purple drank for that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Zimmerman lied in the interviews when he said he didn't know about self-defense laws. Crucial lie. It begs the question was GZ all ready to exploit it.  

George Zimmerman trial: Zimmerman learned about self-defense in criminal litigation class, military attorney testifies - Crimesider - CBS News



> *George Zimmerman trial: Zimmerman learned about self-defense in criminal litigation class, military attorney testifies*
> 
> Prosecutors say Zimmerman did have knowledge of Florida's controversial stand your ground law, although he claimed in an interview last year with Fox News television host Sean Hannity that he didn't know about the law...
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



What are you babbling about?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Zimmerman lied in the interviews when he said he didn't know about self-defense laws. Crucial lie. It begs the question was GZ all ready to exploit it.
> 
> George Zimmerman trial: Zimmerman learned about self-defense in criminal litigation class, military attorney testifies - Crimesider - CBS News
> 
> ...



*BEEP!*

*NOT GUILTY*

It's all over but the persecution by the feds against a citizen of the United States given a trial by his peers and found not guilty.  Same rights given to every citizen including YOU!!!

Try again.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Somehow you still think there's a trial going on here and that something you say will make you feel better.

It won't.

It's over.

Except for your butt hurt.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 27, 2013)

I take it that some of us believe that the time has come to turn a flamethrower on this thread? ;-)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman lied in the interviews when he said he didn't know about self-defense laws. Crucial lie. It begs the question was GZ all ready to exploit it.
> ...



You clicked on a reply of mine about Zimmerman's assault on a girlfriend and haven't addressed that yet.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m396wXv5JcY]Koowl Fury - Trayvon Martin (J.Cole Kenny Lofton remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I take it that some of us believe that the time has come to turn a flamethrower on this thread? ;-)



Flame time I think.....

Flame?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Dood.

Talked about that 1000 pages back and then 100 again with RK.

Catch up or go night-night.

The broken record thing is...

Broken.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Then why are you still making several posts per page, idiot.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Resorting to name calling again no-point or leg to stand on wonder of Fantasy Unicorn Land.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


>



Flaming unicorn.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I take it that some of us believe that the time has come to turn a flamethrower on this thread? ;-)
> ...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Zimmerman's brother tries unsuccessfully to backpeddle from comparing Trayvon Martin to baby killers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyv2UwbWCGM]Outrage Over George Zimmerman's Brother Comparing Trayvon Martin To Scum That Killed Georgia Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



You hypocritically accuse me of something you are doing far more than me, and that doesn't make you an idiot?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

No more street thugs
no more gangsta
no more justification for violence
no more robbery
no more idiocy

let"s promote evidence and facts


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS 11 news Tallahassee on protesters.

LOLOLOL

+1 for pRick Scott


----------



## testarosa (Jul 27, 2013)

Some gov's are going to stand up to this Federal persecution and unfounded agenda attack.

YipfuckingHEE!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLFvw-_f8_0]George Zimmerman Crime Scene Video And What It Really Proves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

ZIMMERMAN is a good person that defended himself!!! Wahooo! I hope this doesn't stop him from helping more people.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## SantaFeWay (Jul 27, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he HASHed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> 
> George Zimmerman Crime Scene Video And What It Really Proves - YouTube



No one is going to change their opinion on this case.  It's over.  Your persistence in continuing to reHASH this is _fascinating_.  Seriously, what is your mission?  Why are you still talking about what ifs and shoulda, woulda, couldas?

Most everything you post is either incorrect, irrelevant, or plainly absurd.  Cop to the fact that, at this point, your mission is to annoy.  Surely you have something pertinent to add to something somewhere on these threads.  Here, with this non-sense is all ya got?  Really?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

SantaFeWay said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he HASHed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...



It's the Zimmerman thread and a murder defendant is never clear of suspicion. As long as it's active most of the day and I feel like it, I'll contribute. 

Of course, you think what I post is whatever since you are arguing for Zimmerman's innocense. But unless you at least provide one example, you're not very believable.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

Quick you're a clueless fool. Please go away with your clueless idiocy!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Quick you're a clueless fool. Please go away with your clueless idiocy!!!



Says the man who has called Trayvon a thug hundreds of times. If that's isn't old what is?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

Man what a clown!!!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

@17:00 defense attorney Michael Cavaluzzi states why someone claiming self-defense should take the stand and exposes how the prosecution blew it badly. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCPiwmatvZM]George Zimmerman Murder of Trayvon Trial News with Attorney Michael Cavalluzzi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Man what a clown!!!



All these baseless remarks just goes to show how just one of you would make the rest of the jury just give in to a not guilty verdict out of disgust.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2013)

This case and the fact that no amount of evidence can convince these people = a sign that there are in fact some really stupid people. 

So we suppose to allow certain groups to commit crimes
To beat people up without self defense

Oh shit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> This case and the fact that no amount of evidence can convince these people = a sign that there are in fact some really stupid people.
> 
> So we suppose to allow certain groups to commit crimes
> To beat people up without self defense
> ...



Or shoot people en masse that were simply minding their own business?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.

We know Zimmerman was already starting to make stuff up when he said, "He looks like...he's on drugs." It is absolutely impossible to tell if someone in the distance walking is on drugs or if Trayvon actually had a small amount of THC in him. Absolutely impossible. If Zimmerman lied, Trayvon wrongfully died.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> 
> We know Zimmerman was already starting to make stuff up when he said, "He looks like...he's on drugs." It is absolutely impossible to tell if someone in the distance walking is on drugs or if Trayvon actually had a small amount of THC in him. Absolutely impossible. If Zimmerman lied, Trayvon wrongfully died.



Bullshit, I don't give a flying fuck you god damned bastard.

It is no crime to defend yourself except if you are a white man defending yourself from a black thug.

Fuck that, and fuck you too you lying son of a bitch.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> ...



The only bullshit you stepped in is your own. LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu9q-HIbpO4]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (Studio Quality) (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (Studio Quality) (Lyrics) - YouTube



Quick question...............do you know for a fact that GZ gave TM 3 steps?

I'm guessing he didn't.

GZ killed an innocent kid.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> 
> We know Zimmerman was already starting to make stuff up when he said, "He looks like...he's on drugs." It is absolutely impossible to tell if someone in the distance walking is on drugs or if Trayvon actually had a small amount of THC in him. Absolutely impossible. If Zimmerman lied, Trayvon wrongfully died.



Gated community mate. Stoner realized. Walking about in the rain between houses = casing.
Now we know all about the jewellry in his locker as well now don't we?

He was a thief.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (Studio Quality) (Lyrics) - YouTube



I'll give you three steps mister.....I love this song.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


That defies logic.  You would think that they would want inquiring minds on the jury, imo.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> ...



I imagine that all blacks are thugs to you.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (Studio Quality) (Lyrics) - YouTube
> ...



Some one is pounding my head against concrete, I'm not asking his age

I'd kill him  in a heart beat. Now I may not have had a gun but I'm telling you right here and now I'd have gone back at the little bastard aka saint trayvon.

Fuck you idiots. Trayvon is beating you up and you go  ok? I love being hit in the head?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


>



Superiority complex^  The white mastah.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



And I imagine you are a little white old asshole who doesnt have a clue on color female yeah  a woman you are who doesnt have a clue. 

You disgust me.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> 
> George Zimmerman Crime Scene Video And What It Really Proves - YouTube



Excellent points brought up on this video.  I concur completely.

Here is a question for all of the Zimmerman supporters.

Why was there not a drop of Martin's blood on Zimmerman if he shot Martin when he was on top of him?

I doubt if anyone will answer this.

They will use deflection, instead.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

Do back to the OP Snookie


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

I 





snookie said:


> quickhitcurepon said:
> 
> 
> > a defense attorney believes zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Do back to the OP Snookie



I don't understand what you said.  Deflection?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...



*A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving *

it certainly is self serving  but that does not matter 

zimmerman could have never* NEVER * introduced that to the jury 

but the state could and did 

turning his self serving hearsay into actual evidence 

zimmerman could not have asked for a bigger gift from the state then that


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's true.  The police department also helped Zimmerman get away with murder, too.

I remember when the detective was asked by the defense if he believed zimmerman was telling the truth and the detective said, yes.

The judge ordered that the jury disregard the answer and be stricken.  Yeah sure.

After the verdict when the defense gave a statement at the news conference he started out by thanking the police and sheriff's department before the questions started.

That is really strange.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...



most of the bleeding was internal and the very minor amount that was external was soaked up by his clothing.His body didn't just lie on top of Zimmerman's.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No blood splatter at that close a range?  It's a miracle from God.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Really ? Have you been though this often ?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Only what I read about.  I have never read about anything like this.  Good deflection.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



*I remember when the detective was asked by the defense if he believed zimmerman was telling the truth and the detective said, yes.*

the cop based that on some things he challenged Zimmerman on 

what if he would have said no


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



science 

at trial several gave testimony as to why that was


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Yeah one was paid 400 dollars per hour to say that.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



How can you claim it is strange or not normal unless you know what normal is ?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



four hundred an hour --LOL

who knew that the state paid that much an hour


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Statistics are in my favor.  Can you show me another case where the defense thanked the police after the verdict?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I am talking about the defense expert.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



which one


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Can you show me another one where they didn't ?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


The one who was paid 400 dollars per hour.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Of course.  Another deflection from you.  Answer me first then I'll answer your question.

In other words, you show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Let's see your stats


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



That's not what that was about.  Go back and listen again.  He had written a letter to the sheriff the week before the verdict thanking him for everything he had done.  The sheriff is in charge of security at courthouses.  Courts are state and county.  That sheriff is awesome and was on top of all the threats and accommodating security for all those involved rearranging the schedules continually for extended hours.

It was very classy for him to thank the sheriff and acknowledge his massive efforts.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> 
> George Zimmerman Crime Scene Video And What It Really Proves - YouTube



What don't you get about the trial is over and we're still in charge?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Just goes to show that he was not 'thinking only of himself'. But then again, anyone can come to that conclusion by taking bit and pieces of what they see and hear to make a 'story' about it, aka a lie.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Always twisted shit around for Fantasy Unicorn Land conspiracy theories.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

I see the search tags for this thread are on a skittles roll.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



you didnt produce a name yet


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



of course 

but lefties dont see it that way


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

I haz a happy cuz I haz a new tribute thread.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> you show me yours and I'll show you mine.



Editing - Anyone could read just that part and think many different things that have absolutely nothing to do with what the original conversation was. 

Just don't go make a videotape or take pictures of whatever ya'll are showing each other, cause it might come back one day to haunt you if it gets in the hands of the wrong person.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's only what it APPEARED to be.
This TOO was a conspiracy. The cops were white


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



well some of them are anyway


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> 
> We know Zimmerman was already starting to make stuff up when he said, "He looks like...he's on drugs." It is absolutely impossible to tell if someone in the distance walking is on drugs or if Trayvon actually had a small amount of THC in him. Absolutely impossible. If Zimmerman lied, Trayvon wrongfully died.



No, that is not impossible.  If it were impossible no one would ever get a DUI.  You can tell when someone is on drugs when they are walking, crawling, passed out, or driving.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> ...



good points


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He didn't talk about the cops.  Cops are city. Sheriff is county aka court.

It is exactly what it was.  And I commend the sheriff for keeping a volatile situation in check. Go green guys!

Not everything is about your self centered Fantasy Unicorn Land.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



And before one of them kicks in the door to my house they need to realize that it is locked for their protection and not mine.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Good thing they didn't rely on the FBI for any part of it; they figured out pretty quick this was a political ploy and hauled ass out of town after finding nothing wrong with Z's account.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Don't believe we're still in charge?  Just kill one of us.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

thanking the *police* and sheriff's


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Do you think the prosecution witnesses worked for free?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I charge way more than that to be an expert witness in a trial.  You wouldn't have my testimony for less than $750/hour and that includes time spent in the hallway waiting to be called.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



And Bernie really hated the white cops. He even tried to punch one of them out.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

is futt bucker in the thucked fread?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



oddly a certain 
stop

attorneys
stop

face book page
stop

disappeared 
send

https://www.facebook.com/DavidChicoAttorneysAtLaw‎


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> is futt bucker in the thucked fread?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



This is the mootest point on the entire planet.

The prosecution spent $70,000 on Owens to dick around with the non-emergency tape for 700 hours and then didn't even testify because he's a quack.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



it was
stop
weirdly
stop
personal
stop
and wide open
stop
for someone
stop
in
stop
his
stop
position
stop
time to 
stop
check out
stop
the others
send


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...



Ok I will address stupid.

No deflection. The police at the scene noted Trayvon's blood all over Zimmerman. Zimmerman has admitted that he shot Trayvon.

Witness you remember the eye witness saying Trayvon was pounding the lights out of Zimmerman?

Witness saying Martin was beating the shit out of Z?

What part of truth don't you get?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


More deflection^


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



that guy certainly was a quack 

--LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



  couldn't find any huh?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Are you talking about the witness who could see in the dark and rain?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



More deflection.  The onus is on you.


----------



## Meister (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Give it up, spookie, you're out of gas.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



My uncle is the "king of fire" chemistry prof, testifies as an expert for 30 years.  He gets $400 plus travel.  That's common

Quackass Owens at $70k and software plugging is highway robbery, especially for a non-expert.   Our tax dollars at work.  I want a refund on that one.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I don't believe the police at the scene said that.

There was no blood on Zimmerman's clothes at the police station.  Maybe they stopped at a laundry before booking him.  It would not suprise me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

I think the best part about the trial was when John Guy introduced his girlfriend to Judge Debbie.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Bingo. And he was quite right.  When I would get wrecked in my old days I used to get super straight. But then I am sane and smart. 

Others didn't. You bet you can tell a stoner even from a distance.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think the best part about the trial was when John Guy introduced his girlfriend to Judge Debbie.



Yeah that lesbian probably liked it.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think the best part about the trial was when John Guy introduced his girlfriend to Judge Debbie.





you asshole; I was actually trying to have a discussion........................


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



when i was much younger 

i took my dad to a buddies  bachelor party 

he got really blitzed early too --LOL

doing beer funnels and all 

i gave him a ride home 

he fell out of the car 

as i was picking him up off the ground 

he said to me 

*"dont tell ma i have been drinking"*

i told him i probably wont have too --LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



oh btw 

as soon as i got him in the kitchen 

he confessed to ma 

--LOL


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I think the best part about the trial was when John Guy introduced his girlfriend to Judge Debbie.



I miss blow up girl!  I wonder if she and Guy are living happily ever after.

The End.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I think the best part about the trial was when John Guy introduced his girlfriend to Judge Debbie.
> ...



I hear she can make a damn good sponge cake.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Did he say 'the onus is on you' when clearly the anus is on him?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

This case parallels the martin killing.  A great award winning movie about it.

Warning, may cause brain damage and confusion to Zimbots.

Michael B. Jordan Talks About His New Movie ?Fruitvale Station? | WREG.com


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Especially your anus.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



you're deflecting again


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Parrot syndrome deflection^


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Best Fantasy Unicorn Land rainbows and unicorns in the history of Fantasy Unicorn Land rainbows and unicorns!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



echo parrot deflection syndrome^ ----I call "no backs infinity".  HA


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I say infinity times infinity and double dog dare you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



*There is, of course, one ultimately higher level than that*... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLZj3zOUZNs]I Triple Dog Dare You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

[MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]

Zimmerman trial: Forensic evidence shows Trayvon left DNA on George four times - National Criminal Profiles | Examiner.com

To find the part this is talked about during the trial, I'm helping you by posting a link to YouTube. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4a006Yo2Jo]George Zimmerman Trial - Day 8 - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

Please note that is only Part 1 for that day's testimony.

Please realize, the trial is over! Nothing you or anyone says or does is going to change that. This is a lost cause. Take one up that could possibly change people's lives for the better, 'cause this one isn't doing that. Bring attention to the sad reality of blacks killing blacks in inner cities (Chicago and Detroit are 2 you could start with). Demand attention to those from the NAACP and the media. Ask Sharpton why he won't pick this up even though he has an office in that area. Call the kettle black and demand they do something worthwhile.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [MENTION=42294]Snookie[/MENTION]
> 
> Zimmerman trial: Forensic evidence shows Trayvon left DNA on George four times - National Criminal Profiles | Examiner.com
> 
> ...



Enough of your recycled willie horton hate rhetoric.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> ...



So walking in the rain means you're stoned? Let's investigate everybody walking in the rain and take ALL the joy out of life.

Police investigated Trayvon Martin over jewelry - San Jose Mercury News



> A Florida police department says women's jewelry found in Trayvon Martin's school backpack last year didn't match any that had been reported stolen.



He had a fair amount of jewelry. You'd think if any of it was stolen, some of it would have matched those stolen.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



If walking in the rain means you are stoned, then Zimmerman driving slow and erratic then walking around in the rain meant Zimmerman was stoned as well.  Wonder why the officer's refused to do a drug and alch. test on GZ that night.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> "..._Wonder why the officer's refused to do a drug and alch. test on GZ that night._"


Are drug and alcohol testing of a suspect in a death-case part of Standard Operating Procedure in that jurisdiction, and lawful under the Constitution, etc.?

If the answer is 'Yes' - these *ARE* Standard Operating Procedure - then, you have a valid question.

If the answer is 'No' - then no omission occurred nor did any blame or fault attribute to that lack of testing - and all is right with the world, in this narrow context.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> ...



I said he was walking. Walking is driving? The small amount of pot Trayvon had would not have affected how he walks. Who honestly believes that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



You could singlehandedly win our war on drugs.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> This case parallels the martin killing.  A great award winning movie about it.
> 
> Warning, may cause brain damage and confusion to Zimbots.
> 
> Michael B. Jordan Talks About His New Movie ?Fruitvale Station? | WREG.com



They had a lot of coverage of this since it was in my area. The officer said he thought it was a Taser, even though he pulls the gun while crouching gets up and fires it just like a gun. Lots of time to feel that steel in your hands. Murder.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h-IEg8c6uI]New BART footage of Oscar Grant shooting with audio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Reminds me of throwing a game. It's almost as if their only motivation was to appease and quell the public. Guilty or not guilty served the same purpose for them.


----------



## Meister (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...



Why do you need to lie?  

*Although most of the blood on Zimmermans jacket was his own, at least one stain was Trayvons.*

Read more here: Blood work tests released in Zimmerman murder trial - Trayvon Martin - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Now you're starting to catch on!  Took you long enough.

*They did this dog and pony show to appease the angry mob.*

There, I fixed it up a little for you.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Now.

Who is the Angry Mob?

Al Sharpton, Ben Crump, Jesse Jackson and as many people as they can rile up.

Why?

sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

that's how they make their money - it's their j.o.b.


----------



## PhillyGuard (Jul 28, 2013)

It's a jury verdict where the burden is "beyond a reasonable doubt."  Going into boycotts and protests when the government took its best shot is ridiculous.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

PhillyGuard said:


> It's a jury verdict where the burden is "beyond a reasonable doubt."  Going into boycotts and protests when the government took its best shot is ridiculous.



Well that's a new a.g.e.n.d.a story. 

Looking at you Holder.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> This case parallels the martin killing.  A great award winning movie about it.
> 
> Warning, may cause brain damage and confusion to Zimbots.
> 
> Michael B. Jordan Talks About His New Movie ?Fruitvale Station? | WREG.com


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I just told you what "acquittal" means, shitstain, so don't waste my time and screenspace asserting your asinine invention of the word.

Being acquitted of murder charges means you didn't commit murder, PARTICULARLY when the defense the jury accepted from you was self-defense, since to have committed murder, by definition, requires that you be FOUND GUILTY of murder.  Otherwise, all you did was killing, which is not the same thing.

Your use of "murderer" to describe George Zimmerman is wrong:  legally AND grammatically.  End of discussion.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Yes, because the defense attorney would just sit there with his thumb up his ass, making no attempt to inform the jury how irrelevant that is.

We're talking about REAL courtrooms, dimwit, not the ones that exist in your fevered imagination.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

EXCLUSIVE PICTURES FAMILY GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SAVED CAR CRASH ACCIDENT



> UPDATE 7/26: An unconfirmed rumor from a contributor of our comments states: rumor has it around here that Rehders related to Gerstles wife. To put that clearer: The cop who tipped off Zimmerman is related to Crash Mom. This is just a rumor. Investigating now.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists to Trayvon supporters are out in full force claiming this was a completely staged incident  either by George Zimmerman himself (seems beyond his skill set) or by the state/federal government to quell the protests & riots by putting him in a better, more humanitarian light so that he isnt as hunted anymore. NewsBall has decided to investigate this. Here are the findings. ...
> 
> ...



There are lots of doubts that Zimmerman really and miraculously found a crash two days after release from custody. btw I only included a little bit of what is at this link in case more background is wanted.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> EXCLUSIVE PICTURES FAMILY GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SAVED CAR CRASH ACCIDENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rumor = Fantasy Unicorn Land = Bullshit


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > EXCLUSIVE PICTURES FAMILY GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SAVED CAR CRASH ACCIDENT
> ...



Just that the Gerstles are related is a rumor, not the whole story. Shows how much attention you gave it, one second?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

*Update: 7/28/13

George Zimmerman was found Not Guilty and is a free man.

George Zimmerman aided a family who rolled their SUV on the 417 ramp*

*Deal with it.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Who ever that thinks Zimmerman didn't have a right to self defense and should be in prison right now, don't believe in our system of evidence. I feel sorry for you.
> ...



No, the unicorn is busy looking at Snookie and saying, "Virgins sure ain't what they used to be."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Check it out!  Even the fabricators at ABC got the story right. 

And here I just thought you were making progress on the Angry Mob.

George Zimmerman, who has been in hiding since he was acquitted of murder in the death of Trayvon Martin, emerged to help rescue a family who was trapped in an overturned vehicle, police said today. 

Zimmerman was one of two men who came to the aid of Dana and Mark Gerstle and their two children, who were trapped inside a blue Ford Explorer SUV that had rolled over after traveling off the highway in Sanford, Fla. at approximately 5:45 p.m. Thursday, the Seminole County Sheriff's Office said in a statement. 

The crash occurred at the intersection of I-4 and route Route 46, police said. The crash site is less than a mile from where Zimmerman shot Martin. 

By the time police arrived, two people - including Zimmerman - had already helped the family get out of the overturned car, the sheriff's office said. No one was reported to be injured. 

Zimmerman was not a witness to the crash and left after speaking with the deputy, police said. 

It's the first known sighting of Zimmerman since he left the courtroom following his controversial acquittal last week on murder charges for the death of Martin. Zimmerman, 29, shot and killed Martin, 17, in Sanford, Fla., on Feb. 26, 2012. The jury determined that Zimmerman shot Martin in self-defense.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Gators!

I took a wrong turn real quick to get a Go Gators in.  Go Gators, Go Orange Juice, Go Mickey!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *Update: 7/28/13
> 
> George Zimmerman was found Not Guilty and is a free man.
> 
> ...



I still believe he pitted the SUV while it passed him, but with all this plausible information now, I'm leaning towards it being a hoax.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> EXCLUSIVE PICTURES FAMILY GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SAVED CAR CRASH ACCIDENT
> 
> *Conspiracy theorists to Trayvon supporters are out in full force claiming this was a completely staged incident*  either by George Zimmerman himself (seems beyond his skill set) *or by the state/federal government to quell the protests & riots by putting him in a better, more humanitarian light so that he isnt as hunted anymore. NewsBall has decided to investigate this. Here are the findings. ...*
> 
> There are lots of doubts that Zimmerman really and miraculously found a crash two days after release from custody. btw I only included a little bit of what is at this link in case more background is wanted.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > EXCLUSIVE PICTURES FAMILY GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SAVED CAR CRASH ACCIDENT
> ...



Because the police never lie.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *Update: 7/28/13
> ...



Seriously, you think Z caused that crash? Don't you think people would have spoken out about that if that is what happened?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *Update: 7/28/13
> ...



a) they were on the N 417 off ramp to I 4 there is no "passing" on that ramp.

Carry on with your Fantasy Hoax Unicorn Crack Land.  What you said is too stupid to even begin to address.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm kinda thinking gators today.   The ducks may be worn out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

For example, the acquittal


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> George Zimmerman Juror Says He 'Got Away With Murder' - Yahoo!
> 
> so even though in their hearts they wanted to convict zimmerman, the evidence wasn't there to do so.   I'd say that pretty much proves beyond a shadow of a doubt he is innocent.



Oh, dear GOD, the more I read that woman's words, the more convinced I became that the people who originally didn't think women should be allowed to vote or sit on juries were absolutely correct.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman Juror Says He 'Got Away With Murder' - Yahoo!
> ...



Actually, ABC creatively edited that interview down to 10 minutes and hasn't released the full interview.   Who knows how that interview actually went in context.  A lot of tweeters are mad at Robin about that and the story on B29's own attorneys website about her isn't very flattering to her.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Oh, I'd say he has the brains to understand the dangers involved in trying to do the right thing.  That's why he was carrying a gun.

Not everyone is such a piece of shit that they say, "Ooh, doing the right thing is dangerous; therefore, fuck everyone else. I will look out for Number One!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Our criminal justice system needs overhauled.



Why?  Because you didn't get your way?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Our criminal justice system needs overhauled.
> ...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Really?  Which polls?  Cite some.

And by the way, has no one bothered to tell you that the jury HAD the ability to find him guilty of a lesser charge, if they thought the evidence supported it, and they didn't do THAT, either?

That retarded twat from the jury - who must be your long-lost relative or something - isn't saying, "He was guilty from the evidence but we chose not to convict"; she's saying, "I wanted him to be guilty, I FELT he was guilty from everything I was told before the trial, but then I saw the ACTUAL EVIDENCE, and the ACTUAL LAW, and was forced to ignore my feelings."

That's not how "thinking Americans" make decisions.  That's how retards like you make decisions.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>








..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

Another link for some:

?We are not asking that he [Zimmerman] be convicted; We are asking that he be arrested? | Flopping Aces

&#8220;We are not asking that he [Zimmerman] be convicted; We are asking that he be arrested&#8221;

-Benjamin Crump Esq.
Attorney for Tracy Martin and Sybrina Fuller
(Quoted to Piers Morgan on 4/3/2012)

Martin and Fuller knew Zimmerman wouldn't be convicted; they only wanted to have Zimmerman arrested so they could file a lawsuit to get money from this tragedy. Without an arrest, there couldn't have been a lawsuit. This had nothing to do with 'justice'. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmyzFsYEdco]ACDC - Money Talks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Another link for some:
> 
> ?We are not asking that he [Zimmerman] be convicted; We are asking that he be arrested? | Flopping Aces
> 
> ...



Yepper. That was their ticket.

Well the spike the new black panthers and POTUS jumped on the speeding runaway train.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry bout that,

A recap for the concern trolls attempting to retry the case in this thread...

1. George was found NOT GUILTY. Deal with it.
2. George saved 4 people in an SUV. It was not staged. Deal with it.
3. There will be no civil suits. Deal with it.
4. There will be no federal trial. Deal with it.
5. Shellie will not go to jail for perjury. Deal with it.
6. George will get millions in settlements from CNN, ABC, and NBC. Deal with it.
7. George probably has at least 1 new gun. Deal with it.
8. The prosecution team is going to be hammered with sanctions. Deal with it.
9. Judge Debbie will probably lose her job. Deal with it.
10. St Skittles is still valiantly holding on in his struggle to remain dead. Deal with it.



Regards,

Sir Rattus of Camembert


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 28, 2013)

Rattus Maximus:

You forgot one.  Deal with it:  The guy on the State's Attorney's staff who got fired the day before the verdict because he revealed that the persecutors had failed to turn over the discovery material they were obligated to turn over is suing that bitch-office and he is likely to win.

Now that is some damn fine whistle blowing.

He should add a charge of defamation (libel) to the suit, for their malicious publication of that disgraceful and dishonest letter they wrote concerning his being "fired."


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> A recap for the concern trolls attempting to retry the case in this thread...
> 
> ...



You forgot Skittles are highly addictive and drugs kill.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

11. Trayvon Martin posthumously tried and convicted for assault / attempted murder.
12. Jesse loses everything because of his drinking problem and has to live in a cardboard box under the freeway. 
13.  Al files bankruptcy and has to get a real job sweeping up garbage at Disney World and serving up Orange Juice. 
14.  POTUS steps down under pressure for being an unethical mistrial dickhead
15. Holder consequently ends up out on his ass and has to make ends meet chasing ambulances.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

*Deal. With. It.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Drugs don't kill people. Sucker punching creepy azz crackas while on drugs kills people.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 11. Trayvon Martin posthumously tried and convicted for assault / attempted murder.
> 12. Jesse loses everything because of his drinking problem and has to live in a cardboard box under the freeway.
> 13.  Al files bankruptcy and has to get a real job sweeping up garbage at Disney World and serving up Orange Juice.
> 14.  POTUS steps down under pressure for being an unethical mistrial dickhead
> 15. Holder consequently ends up out on his ass and has to make ends meet chasing ambulances.



1. One must give their regards when posting in that style.

2. One must also sign with their title.

3. I shall name thee "Madam Testy of Trialwatch".

4. If that is unacceptable, one can pick her own title.

Regards,

Sir Rattus of Roquefort.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why the sad face?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



It may have been a multi-lane connector, but there is no exact information of where it was. All indications in the calls are that it was on the freeway. @2:45 the man says it is on the median which rules out a single lane off-ramp.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD35RgOoy34]911 CALLS GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SAVING FAMILY / STAGED CAR CRASH ACCIDENT + PICTURES MARK DANA GERSTLE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



George will have to testify in a civil suit.  Do you really think he will?  I would love to see him do that.

Meanwhile his wife has been charged with perjury.  She lied for George.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 28, 2013)

It would appear to make more sense to have it styled "Sir Teste."

Perhaps Madame Ovary?

I see Snoopie is still trying to say something.

Now, *that's* funny.  I've seen knot holes make more sense than Snoopie.  

Sir Ilar of Wales


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



He made sure there were no witnesses other than his buddy bodyguard. Sound familiar?


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> 11. Trayvon Martin posthumously tried and convicted for assault / attempted murder.
> 12. Jesse loses everything because of his drinking problem and has to live in a cardboard box under the freeway.
> 13.  Al files bankruptcy and has to get a real job sweeping up garbage at Disney World and serving up Orange Juice.
> 14.  POTUS steps down under pressure for being an unethical mistrial dickhead
> 15. Holder consequently ends up out on his ass and has to make ends meet chasing ambulances.



More bad dreams, huh?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It would appear to make more sense to have it styled "Sir Teste."
> 
> Perhaps Madame Ovary?
> 
> ...



Is it??

I can't see that.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

16. Ben Crump, Manipulator and Piece of Shit Extraordinaire, is prosecuted for extortion.  Has some fun serving his life sentence at Dade Corrections 

EDIT

---Madam Testy of Trialwatch


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It would appear to make more sense to have it styled "Sir Teste."
> 
> Perhaps Madame Ovary?
> 
> ...


Your ass reminds me of a knot hole.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 28, 2013)

Lesson to be learned...Don't attack a armed man.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear to make more sense to have it styled "Sir Teste."
> ...



You are intellectually blind.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Lesson to be learned...Don't attack a armed man.



Especially a creepy cracka.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Cecilie1200 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



That's not true at all. Never is. It is exactly like if you are found guilty of murder falsely. It doesn't mean you really did murder someone.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It would appear to make more sense to have it styled "Sir Teste."
> 
> Perhaps Madame Ovary?
> 
> ...



What are you doing?

Don't rearrange my name!!!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 28, 2013)

Madame Ovary said:
			
		

> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear to make more sense to have it styled "Sir Teste."
> ...



I shall now refer to you always, and fondly, as "Madame Ovary!"


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Oh. Dear. God.

We're back to KFC chikin, Fantasy Unicorn Land and Hoaxes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

The last page had 15 posts, and I could only read 8 of them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Concern troll is concerned.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Madame Ovary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leave my ovaries out of this!  They never did anything to you.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

The new Zimbot sport.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoMQJf5vKI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoMQJf5vKI[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> The last page had 15 posts, and I could only read 8 of them.



WHU?

Take me OFF iggy!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Madame Ovary said:
> ...



And vice versa.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > The last page had 15 posts, and I could only read 8 of them.
> ...


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Knock, knock, knock.  It meams... legally, civilly, morally and vernacularly... to continue to address GZ as a murderer makes  you  a stupid.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You know what I'm going to love about a civil?

a) Subpoenaing the FBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
b) TM's PHONE gets to come in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Documents
c) The dad!!!!!!!!!! Trayvon Martin's Father Cleaning Up Gang-Related Past
d) Ben Crump EXPOSED!!!!!!!!!!!! Benjamin Crump Deposition Thread ? (two videos to understand) ?the plan was?, and ?the introduction to Dee Dee? | The Last Refuge

Bring it.  Bring the Civil Trial.

Bring it bring it bring it bring it bring it.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



That's not what was said. It is retarded though to flat out say an acquittal means he didn't murder Trayvon.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Bring it.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Unicorn info for the Zbots.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvQRyx4j44Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvQRyx4j44Y[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

Knock, knock

Who's there.

SickShitTampon & Snoopie

SickShitTampon & Snoopie who?

*That's right.*


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



And then there's slow poke.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

https://apps.facebook.com/robotunicorn/

go get em zimbots.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



It's just another concern troll.

And not a very good one. 

You should have been here during the elections. We had a fine crop of concern trolls then.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Zimbots are ignore whores.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Yeah and you were their leader.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yep.  Why not?   You haters are all in line and ready to roll.  ABC, NBC, CNN, Crump, Team Skittles will all foot the bill if the outcome is as bass ackwards as you dream.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Under the rule of law,sir, you're the flat out retard.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Haters?  You aint no angel.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> https://apps.facebook.com/robotunicorn/
> 
> go get em zimbots.





Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Can't believe I missed that!  No worries.   Elections cometh.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



If you want to shift the focus, I don't know. You're not being clear. But you cannot assert that Zimmerman didn't really murder Trayvon. That is what started this conversation. You're going to lose this debate everytime.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Making fun of the underprivileged again.  The white world of testarosa.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



More spam like usual?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Sorry to disappoint.

Those words came OUT OF HER MOUTH.

Just quoting the quotable.



Deal with it.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Just the opposite Jack Wad

Keep up


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Not even worthy of spam.  Spam, at least, has taste.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



When you find yourself an actual point, let me know.  Then we'll talk.

You almost had one this afternoon. 

Then you forgot what you said.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Testarosa's black?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



PS
FU for just showing me your true "colors".

You don't know me in my real life and if you paid one iota of attention you would know that race and underprivileged has zero to do with who I am.

I gave you the benefit of the doubt and even stood by you for a long time because of your supposed "sense of humor" and laugh whore that doesn't exist.

EDIT for - posting for quite awhile together and thought you had something else or brains going on.

That post you just did ended it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > More spam like usual?
> ...



You seem to be in a fog my good sir.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


Thanks for playing...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



No.  I'm green blue and pink.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



And just exactly how is she "underprivileged"?? She's getting a full boat scholarship to the university of her choice. None of my White or White Hispanic nieces and nephews got one of those.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Buck rogers, 10-4 that.  I don't post on here to win a popularity contest.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


Ah, your white hispanic outrage is duly noted.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

My post seem too be getting under the thin skins of the zimbots.  Like Zimmerman, they can't go none.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Or a reasoning contest, or a logic contest, or judgmental contest, or a throwing bullshit contest.

Good for you!

You've succeeded in alienating the one person I actually know for certain is a defender of all.

Me.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


You stupid? 

He killed him, no debate.  Murder...nope.  It's not even a debate.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



Wasn't that Superman?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You don't count.

I only count what comes out of people's mouths.

Edit for this was between me and Snook.

BUTT OUT.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Would you rather be killed or murdered?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



My bad.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



That's your opinion, and I'm cool with that, which is very different than what was being talked about that an acquittal proves there was no murder.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> My post seem too be getting under the thin skins of the zimbots.  Like Zimmerman, they can't go none.


----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



I'm sorry.

I have started to watch some sensitivity training videos to make myself a better person.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YWS9IVaIp0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YWS9IVaIp0[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Murdered.  

Then it would be absolutely no fault of my own.  I'm a very careful person.  

Why, you wanna get killed doing something stupid??


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I know who you are now.

Got it.

Sometimes I'm slow in giving people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Jul 28, 2013)

R.D. said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Like standing my ground?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



No, he didn't die.  The poor young fool edjit who jumped him did.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

I found something that reminds me of our resident concern trolls.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbGB-OuG36U]Hitler Is Informed Of The George Zimmerman Verdict (Hitler Reacts) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)

As far as whatever it is that Snoopie and SickShit Tampon are posting...


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> As far as whatever it is that Snoopie and SickShit Tampon are posting...



SECOND best Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn of Fantasy Unicorn Land ever.

I'm having sweet Unicorn dreams tonight.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


>



Please do not post or "thank you for a useful post" to me...

again.

K.

We be done.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



bumping it


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



bump


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Bumping
bumping


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



woot woot!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

And the angry mob went bat shit crazy.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 28, 2013)

I go away on vacation for just one week, and look at what has happened here... LOL

Any one figured it all out yet ?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> I go away on vacation for just one week, and look at what has happened here... LOL
> 
> Any one figured it all out yet ?



Still not guilty.

You missed a boatload of guns, boobs, ducks, gators, fried chikin and unicorns.

Welcome back!


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Bumpin


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Is zimmerman not guilty? 

Why yes he is.

He also helped a family.  Shhhhhhh no one knew for a week.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Wut????

Not guilty???

Didn't he save a family or something?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



'Sho nuff did!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Snap back to reality. 

Fantasy Unicorn Land is

Pretend.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantasy:






Reality:


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantasy:






Reality:


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Fantasy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bumping the reality check.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Fantasy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In case anyone still has Fantasy Land confused with Real Life.

Bumping the Realism


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



The Real Deal.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantasy:






Reality:


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> "...YouTube video..."


Swinging after the bell, I fear.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 28, 2013)

For those that can't believe the evidence is what set Zimmerman free, isn't this how you see them both?


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear God.

Someone please go pick up the misguided girl on the Jodi thread.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 28, 2013)

It's so funny how they just knew this was a race case from the get go, and even when they learned this cat was Latino or what ever (NOT WHITE as in CRACKER WHITE), even then they still tried to hold on for their dear lives to the race card in which they dealt in the case, so the big question is why did they do it ? Why did this incident need to be so bad about race as far as these people figured it had to be, and for whom wanted it to be this way so badly regardless of what they learned later on in the case ? 

Could it be that there is this hope of a uniting of some groups together in this nation, and they are doing this up under the democratic flag for future empowerment purposes as based on political power, and their personal reasons behind it all, and that it could well be for nefarious empowerment reasons or purposes by which they are joining together in this way now ? 

Is it that this big pot or group will include liberal women who are told that they are hated by conservatives (i.e. the mythical war on women), and then there is the gay's who have been told that they are also hated by conservatives, and therefore will have no place among the conservatives while they are empowered, and so they are better to be won over by the other group, who wins them because of their stirred up accusations in which they indulge in constantly, but for whom I think will disown them as soon as they use them up for their own political purposes ?  Then there are all those blacks for whom see things in a certain racial way always, and this no matter what the evidence shows otherwise to the opposite as we have all since learned and have seen, but they still go there anyway but WHY ?  Then next there is the Muslims who were on the ticket also for that large inclusive group in which to be added to in numbers there of also, but that group had been a little to naughty or bad lately, so the overall united group has had to distance itself from that smaller group a little bit for now, and then there are the illegals who will be coming on board next they hope, otherwise for whom they are trying to reel in also for their side of the pot to continue to grow bigger and bigger, and all in order for them to gain their votes for the political power in which they feel is gonna be needed for the whole enchilada to finally come together for them all,  and so they want all this to grow for what reasons ? Hmmm to someday *overcome* as a result of this huge grouping together in this big ole pot in which they are creating maybe for that reason and that reason only ? Think about it all... The only way for America and Americans to avoid these problems, is to be Americans only, and love America, as in one nation under God for liberty and justice for all.   It's just that simple really, but some people you just can't get this through their brainwashed heads no matter what.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I go away on vacation for just one week, and look at what has happened here... LOL
> ...


Thanks, and it's good to be back, but even better to be back home, because there's no place like home ya know...Wow, I missed all that ? LOL


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtcveaMUJSI



Pretty good video if you are into inflammatory propaganda.  Notice how he pretty much just rehashes a piece of government supported media?  (The Guardian?)  What is the government's agenda here?  It is to divide the people, to keep both black and white, all races eyes off of government malfeasance.  If we keep hating each other, the real criminals, the ones stripping us of our civil rights and liberties in D.C., keep right on doing what they are doing.  

No matter what happened, the reason the Jury could not find Zimmerman guilty, is because there was no racial motivation.  This guy ranting in this video is as conditioned and riled up as much as the rest of the public.  He is as low informed as most of the country.  Too bad he doesn't know all the facts?  Eh?  I'm sure if he did, he probably wouldn't reveal all he knew, I'm sure he has the same agenda as the MSM.  Here, here are the facts from a non-partisan, non-government affiliated researcher.  Educate yourself.  If you want to know why "they" did what they did.  

The police chief that saw this as a case of self-defense probably made the right call.  After all, Zimmerman really was no friend of the force, he was a friend of the people, ALL the people, of all colors. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bF-Ax5E8EJc]The Truth About George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtcveaMUJSI
> ...



Chief Bill.  Who is not a racist.  First side victim of the political race trial of my lifetime.

When does he get his career back?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Should be immediately if he did no wrong in this case concerning these two. Was it political pressure that made him resign ? If so then as soon as the verdict was read he should have been re-instated with a huge apology given from the President of the United States.


----------



## testarosa (Jul 28, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Infortunately this verdict only brought some justice.  We'll see how the rest plays out.

The ball is still in play from the Agendas.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

RKMBrown said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtcveaMUJSI





Best post _of the thread_ right here.

Too much to comment on there and the emphasis would be lost anyway. 

Zimmerman knew exactly what he was doing when he assaulted a police officer.

Zimmerman?s past brush with law enforcement - Video on NBCNews.com



> An undercover alcohol control officer was arresting several employees for selling to minors. Zimmerman began interfering. The officer wrote he identified himself, "showed his badge" and asked Zimmerman to leave the area. "I don't care who you are" Zimmerman told the officer. Asked again to leave, Zimmerman then stated, "FU." After what the reports calls a short struggle, Zimmerman was handcuffed and arrested. But the felony charges were reduced to a misdemeanor...



It is impossible for him not to know an officer was making an arrest BEFORE he even got involved in it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtcveaMUJSI
> ...



You're mistaking what you characterize as a rant with love for Trayvon. I got that impression after just a minute or two and the rest of the way through the video.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Fair enough.  I allow that MAYBE he doesn't know all the facts.  I tend not to trust biased media.  But do you think this journalist would have acted this way if he HAD known all the facts.  I took the time to watch the entirety of that video.  Did you take the time to watch the entirety of the video that I posted, laying out ALL of the FACTS?

Remember, love is blind, it can make us passionate for our cause, and make us not want to see things as they are, but as we wish to see them.  Again, I highly recommend you watch the UNBIASED analysis of a doctor of philosophy, trained in LOGIC, who gives us a DISPASSIONATE analysis.  BASED ON FACTS AND LAW.  Not based on love, propaganda, and lies.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NF0d12WtIRs#at=65]After The Verdict: George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




He presents Zimmerman's side well. Some of the points would make sense to examine and consider but need cross-examination and authentication.

@20:00, he gets far out of line by suggesting Trayvon started the fight, committed a crime and even was guilty of attempted murder! All indication was that Trayvon was the only one standing his ground. A silent struggle like with the cop, started by the only proven aggressor, Zimmerman, is the only logical conclusion that can be made. Trayvon could not have not known Zimmerman was armed or felt it in the struggle, and when a man has followed you with a gun, many people would fear for their life. In an isolated dark spot, many would feel that way without a gun. It is also highly probable that when Zimmerman didn't get the answers he demanded, he made it clear to Trayvon he was armed. Moral of the story, don't hunt someone down with a gun. Seeing or feeling the gun, Trayvon knows it only takes a matter of seconds for a known aggressor to end his life. Only animals are fair game for that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Right, stupid ass fucktard, insisting on the right to defend myself is bullshit.

You really are a jack-off bitch.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone can easily stalk someone alone at night with a gun and get away with what Zimmerman did. If they're not going to enforce the law, then we need a law that it is illegal to follow someone while armed or some equivalent of that. I'm not a judge, and it wouldn't make sense to propose the exact wording. Or they need to have some sort of ruling of how following someone with a gun is wrong that leads to Zimmerman's conviction in a civil rights trial.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps (Studio Quality) (Lyrics) - YouTube
> ...



Another faker talking shit, saying that a 17 year old who could beat his ass is an innocent kid, despite the FACT he was pounding GZ's head into concrete.

Why don't you go fuck yourself again?

No matter how many times you say it, TM was not innocent.

Not everyone here is as stupid as you are to buy into something just because it gets repeated endlessly by libtards.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here is something brand new to here and probably anywhere else.
> ...



Emphasis on WAS a thief, correct.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jul 28, 2013)

JimBowie1958 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Your attitude dude and saying I'm a liar to an obvious statement, dudester. Get a clue.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



The prosecutors prefer blank canvases.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



And I imagine you are a retarded crack whore.

So what?  If anyone has gone through my posts in various threads, they *might* note that I frequently point out that MOST black people are innocent and mostly law abiding like most whites are.

So fuck you, idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Superiority complex^  The white mastah.



^^^^^ the eternal moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > A defense attorney believes Zimmerman's story is so self-serving that he hashed it out with his father the judge to make it look as credible as possible.
> ...



1. The entry wound was inside Martins clothing and entry wounds are not typically much more than a small hole with little blood emerging.

2. It was RAINING. Rain has a way of washing bio off of people.

3. Eat shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



It isn't strange. It is called 'desperate measures' and that often blows up in a lawyers face.

GZ got cleared because that is what the evidence showed, and it showed that because he WAS innocent.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snookie said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Lol, you are a stupid pig.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Libtards don't grok 'classy'.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just think...

Tomorrow is another day...

Martin will still be dead...

Zimmerman will still be Not Guilty...

Next slide, please...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



the part that isn't useful to her.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Anyone can easily stalk someone alone at night with a gun and get away with what Zimmerman did. If they're not going to enforce the law, then we need a law that it is illegal to follow someone while armed or some equivalent of that. I'm not a judge, and it wouldn't make sense to propose the exact wording. Or they need to have some sort of ruling of how following someone with a gun is wrong that leads to Zimmerman's conviction in a civil rights trial.



They DID enforce the law, dumbass, and GZ was within the law. GZ did  not stalk TM, apparently you do not know what stalking is, and that is not surprising since you are too stupid to believe.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 28, 2013)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The only thing obvious about your posts is that you snort way too much Draino.


----------

